# SE Michigan Snow & Ice Thread



## Five Star Lawn Care LLC

well i iknow quite a few guys also our on lawnsite and we have a pretty good SE michigan thread going for a couple of years over there so i figured i would start one for over here... just to BS, talk about market specific stuff, help eachother out and what not...

as most know i love winter and gladly talk about it everychance i get....im a very avid weather watched and never miss a snow event....

infact it looks like SE is about to get a small shot of snow right now....im going to head out and check out my properties....

hope we enjoy this thread and lets all pray for snow this weekend.....i know last weekend was a big money maker for me and i hope this one is too


----------



## mylawn03

Nice to see someone else from around where I live(Berkley, Royal Oak area)... Feel free to PM me anytime...Take Care Man


----------



## NU-Plowr

There are lots of us out here. I'm out in Milford/Highland/White Lake area.

Dodge 2500 Quad Cab V10
7'6" Western plow

I plow cuz I can.


----------



## HereToLearn

I'm in the Flint area, but my dad is in White Lake. He lives on Oxbow Lake, you can see it from 59


----------



## Tscape

I plow in Ann Arbor, live in Pinckney :waving:


----------



## flykelley

Five Star Lawn Care LLC said:


> well i iknow quite a few guys also our on lawnsite and we have a pretty good SE michigan thread going for a couple of years over there so i figured i would start one for over here... just to BS, talk about market specific stuff, help eachother out and what not...
> 
> as most know i love winter and gladly talk about it everychance i get....im a very avid weather watched and never miss a snow event....
> 
> infact it looks like SE is about to get a small shot of snow right now....im going to head out and check out my properties....
> 
> hope we enjoy this thread and lets all pray for snow this weekend.....i know last weekend was a big money maker for me and i hope this one is too


 Im in Waterford,lets see some snow this weekend.

Regards Mike


----------



## The Coach

Howdy! :waving: 
Just starting out in this racket. 
I live in Canton and do my plowin in Plymouth.


----------



## Runner

Flintown...mid/northern Genesee Co..


----------



## naco

sterling heights, roseville, troy, also imlay city, almont


----------



## PremierLand

Grosse Pointe, Harper Woods, Saint Claire Shores.....

and it was snowing REALLY HARD, like a "Mudder Trucker", but its off and on now... i dont think it'll stick

let me ask... what time do you guys start to do the residentals at? 5am?

last year, when I was 15, I had to do it by shovel, and got the cops called on me at 3 or 4am because the neighbors were complaining i was making to much noise!!!!!


----------



## heliski989

*lets get a emergency list going*

i live in south lyon.

i think that everyone should post phone #s if the are able to help others out in case of a breakdown or sumthin. im jonathon 248.863.7706

f-750 W 10' meyer and 5 ton v-box
f-150 7.5 meyer 2 ton/ v box


----------



## Big Nate's Plowing

if you guys would like I can build a SE Mi/N.W. Ohio help page on www.findaplowcontractor.com


----------



## Mower For Less

Im in Warren. This is also my first year plowwing, right now I'm just doing my residential lawn customers, So I will probably be able to lend a hand in a big storm if anybody around here needs it. I have a 7.5' Meyers, and a 4 wheeler with a 50" Moose County Plow, and a couple of blowers. I also have a helper for all storms for shovel work. My business line is 586.757.3178. 24 hours durring snow events.

Kevin


----------



## Tscape

734.320.4700 Mike


----------



## Five Star Lawn Care LLC

If any one ever need a hand on a just salt night then i have a 5 yrd dump salter out for hire.....

i normally just take the dump truck out for my salt route but if someone was in need of some help then i could send my pick-up out to do my route and help you with the dump.....Or the other way around iif you have a small route that could be done with a v-box then i could send that out and just use thhe dump for my route.

rates would be determaned by how much windshield time i had between sites.

im pretty much packed on plow nights.


give me a call......cell 734-260-2203
office 734-525-3660


----------



## Tscape

Does anybody know of a salt dealer in Ann Arbor? I know thw Whistle Stop in Canton, but hoping someone is closer.


----------



## wickedcarpenter

*Salt*

Wolverine Rental on State Street and 94.Go South on State maybe 2 miles and it will be on your left.
i plow Belleville,Ypsilanti,Dexter,and Hamburg. If you get in a bind for salt when everyone's closed(it happens) i may be able to help you out he's located in Milan.
Brent.


----------



## Tscape

That is great. I am plowing Plymouth Green offices at 23 & Plymouth for WH Canon. Trying to get a vbox so I can salt too. What are the Hours for Wolverine? Are they not there at night when the precip is falling?

Dexter eh? That is right by me.


----------



## wickedcarpenter

*wolverine rental*

Here's the Address and phone number.5475 S.State Rd (734)665-7782
I'd call yourself to confirm the Hr's during storms or Holidays. 2 years ago we plowed on Christmas Eve night through Christmas day and i don't think they were open.Last year prices on a yard of salt was $60.00
After the sorry snowfall we had last year i hope we get 2" a day for 60 days straight!Hell i'd do Bass Tournaments all summer 

Hope everyone has a happy,safe and trouble free season!
Brent.


----------



## Five Star Lawn Care LLC

WOW.....$60 a yard....at my supplier im getting it for 48.60

i guess supply and demand....our area probably uses more salt than A2 

hoping we will atleast be able to go out and salt tonight atleast....i ihad plows on and ready to go, but oh well.....it looks like maybe monday


----------



## flykelley

Five Star Lawn Care LLC said:


> WOW.....$60 a yard....at my supplier im getting it for 48.60
> 
> i guess supply and demand....our area probably uses more salt than A2
> 
> hoping we will atleast be able to go out and salt tonight atleast....i ihad plows on and ready to go, but oh well.....it looks like maybe monday


Five star
Up here in Waterford its 55.00 yd at one place and 60.00 a yard at my other supplier.

Regards Mike


----------



## The Coach

Hey WickedCarpenter........................ 

You ain't the same WickedCarpenter from MichiganSportsman are you ????


----------



## wickedcarpenter

*LoL! it's me*

i hope there's not 2 of me running around  i'm tying flies and awaiting some snow LoL!


----------



## REAPER

wickedcarpenter said:


> i hope there's not 2 of me running around  i'm tying flies and awaiting some snow LoL!


Speaking of waiting for snow.

What the heck happened to it all??? Dang forecasters said we'ed have near white out conditions. Can still see the pavement and on radar it aint lookin good.
Kalamazoo area.


----------



## The Coach

wickedcarpenter said:


> i hope there's not 2 of me running around  i'm tying flies and awaiting some snow LoL!


 I'm Gillgitter on that site. It won't be long know till we're yankin jumbos outta the pond !!


----------



## Tscape

Everybody set for tomorrow's event?


----------



## wickedcarpenter

*Word!*

I'm so ready! 8 to 12" just before Christmas is what i was asking for  
Sounds like 2 or 3 pushes of nice powder and a fat payday for us :yow!:


----------



## wickedcarpenter

*Snow*

From reading the Ohio posts sounds like it's gonna be wet snow.i'll still ask for some fluffy powder LMAO!Either way it's funds.


----------



## GETSALT

*answered prayer*

Looks like all our prayers were answered. 10 inches of snow just before Christmas.

Stay safe
Merry Christmas

Steve Buchan


----------



## Tscape

Logged 27 hours in 2 days! payup


----------



## NU-Plowr

*Ortonville, Clarkston??? need a sub*

Who's out in Ortonville, Clarkston, or close ?


----------



## Five Star Lawn Care LLC

well guys how did everyone make out on that storm.....

we did pretty good....my new pickup was down for about 2 hours with a plow problem...a couple of snow blowers were acting up on the side walk crew...

And i backed right into a jeep with my dump truck.....it was my fualt but not really....heres the story....i was widening a large entrance at the place i plow and i was on my final pass along the curbline and i piled the snow just before the street and was backing up so i could turn around and push the snow on the grass when i smashed into a jeep with the corner of the salter........he followed me all thee way down the entrance right on my butt and i ihad no chance of ever seeing him b/c he was like 5' behind me....what made it worse wasz he was a korean and could barely speak english and i had already been plowing for 8 hours and i was exausted and frustrated that someone could be that stupid to follow a dump truck that close.....he took my ins info and i havent heard from him siince....his hood, light, grillle, and bumper were all wrecked and i seriously didnt have a scratch on anything of mine.

sorry that was kind of long.....but all and all the night went well we worked from 1am-3pm.....then got 4 hours rest and got back out at 8 pm -1am clearing were the cars were and doing finish work

I did decide that i am going to need to hire a sub contractor to help us on plow nights....preferably with a v-plow, so if anyone is interested just PM me....*must be on call 24-7 no questions asked!!*


----------



## naco

NU-Plowr said:


> Who's out in Ortonville, Clarkston, or close ?


i work in almont and rochester hills


----------



## NU-Plowr

If your close enough to include a residential for me in Ortonville, let me know. It's near Perry lake road and Seymour lake rd. I'll do my best to make it worth your while. PM me with a contact number for you if you don't mind.

Thanks.


----------



## Tscape

I ended up with 35 hours of plowing: 27 in the 2 days before Christmas and 8 the Sunday after. All went perfectly in the end, but one of the property managers was a total ass. He was complaining by 1pm on the 23rd. I was plowing by 1AM that morning and losing ground on the snow at 7AM, and this dick is complaining at 1PM! Business wasn't even open until Monday morning, sheesh. People suck.


----------



## sgodiv

*Available for Push nights....*

 <-- This is me the nights it snows. I have the trucks, just no routes (until next business day). I am available for pushes, sidewalks and salking of walks and porches. I have Western MVP 8'6" and working on getting 2nd truck on road (I need a plow for it). I do 136 driveways for bank owned properties, but they do not authorize me to push until 9am the next business day after it snows. i.e., if it snows friday night I will not even start until Monday Morning. The snow we got 12/22 and 12/23 I did not get authorization until 4pm on the 23rd. And I plowed the 23rd, 24th, 25th, 26th and wrapped it up on the 27th. This leaves me available to push all night the First Night. Who Needs Sleep. I have available to me (2) trucks, (2) drivers, (3) jumpers, (3) blowers, hand spreaders and push spreaders (sorry no truck mounted spreaders). I have no problem traveling. I currently Plow in Wayne, Oakland, Macomb, Livingston and Washtenaw Counties (including the City of Detroit). Email or Call me [email protected] or 248-863-6271 or Nextel 131*249767*9
Steve


----------



## wickedcarpenter

*....*

Plowed my driveway out at 6am and a few others down the street waiting for my other driver to show. Went in for some coffee until he showed which was 8am. I get in the truck and no power to the cab  Talk about a will sucker from hell! Found the bad wire and had it fixed and running by noon (a new starter also)
After 40 mins of plowing the battery dies and i'm on the Nex-Tel for a new altenator and battery. Buddy shows up with the wrong Alt,So off i go with him to get the right one :crying: Got my ass in gear and plowing 4pm to 4am So not all was lost...just alittle behind.
All the stuff i fixed was new last season so there was no slacking on being ready(**** happens)
The plowing went great with no problems after the above said. Now just bring on some more snow!
Five Star, Some people must think the flashing light on top means either pull out infront of me,park infront of me or tailgate as to where i can't see you.. until i back into ya.
That's one good reason i WON'T do party stores or gas stations. Their not worth the stress of some goat roaper parking infront of ya on a push.
Hope everyone atleast had a safe one  
Brent.


----------



## Five Star Lawn Care LLC

sgodiv said:


> <-- This is me the nights it snows. I have the trucks, just no routes (until next business day). I am available for pushes, sidewalks and salking of walks and porches. I have Western MVP 8'6" and working on getting 2nd truck on road (I need a plow for it). I do 136 driveways for bank owned properties, but they do not authorize me to push until 9am the next business day after it snows. i.e., if it snows friday night I will not even start until Monday Morning. The snow we got 12/22 and 12/23 I did not get authorization until 4pm on the 23rd. And I plowed the 23rd, 24th, 25th, 26th and wrapped it up on the 27th. This leaves me available to push all night the First Night. Who Needs Sleep. I have available to me (2) trucks, (2) drivers, (3) jumpers, (3) blowers, hand spreaders and push spreaders (sorry no truck mounted spreaders). I have no problem traveling. I currently Plow in Wayne, Oakland, Macomb, Livingston and Washtenaw Counties (including the City of Detroit). Email or Call me [email protected] or 248-863-6271 or Nextel 131*249767*9
> Steve


my cousin does the excact same thiing as you.....but i belive he only has around 100 bank properties and he is able to start at 6 am....all of his our in the city of detroit.....i tell hm he iis crazy everyday but that doesnt seem to phase him...


----------



## brunosplace

*New to the Site*

located in Whitmore Lake MI, plow in Livingston & Washtenaw counties. I plow for extra income as I do have another full time job. Hey Steve, how's it going?


----------



## sgodiv

*Biting the bullet*

I am finally breaking down and buying the plow for my second truck tomorrow. Anyone know where I can get a Boss mount and electronics for a 1985 GMC 1500?


----------



## flykelley

sgodiv said:


> I am finally breaking down and buying the plow for my second truck tomorrow. Anyone know where I can get a Boss mount and electronics for a 1985 GMC 1500?


 Weinguards they are all over the Detroit Area sells Boss.

Regards Mike


----------



## earthwerks

Jeff Ordway Earthwerks Unlimited Excavating out of Flat Rock, MI

(734) 782-2125 home office (734) 552-3317 cell

2003 Dodge with 8'-6" BOSS V-plow.
Bobcat service also available.

Also available for pond digging, grading, debris hauling, general excavating, concrete removal, stump removal, selective demolition. Please refer to the "signature" below for equipment listings.


----------



## brunosplace

*Boss Equipment*



sgodiv said:


> I am finally breaking down and buying the plow for my second truck tomorrow. Anyone know where I can get a Boss mount and electronics for a 1985 GMC 1500?


Steve, here are all the dealers in S.E. MI

ANN ARBOR 
WOLVERINE RENTAL 
5475 SOUTH STATE 
ANN ARBOR, MI 48108 
734-665-3223

BURTON 
ATHERTON ROAD SALES & SERVICE 
6468 E. ATHERTON RD 
BURTON, MI 48519 
810-743-7776 
WWW.ATHERTONROAD.COM

CLIO 
ALL FAB & WELD, INC 
10508 N SAGINAW RD 
CLIO, MI 48420 
810-687-1243

COMMERCE TOWNSHIP 
WHEELS & BLADES 
8055 COMMERCE ROAD 
COMMERCE TOWNSHIP, MI 48382 
248-363-6683

DETROIT 
SANTORO'S AUTOMOTIVE 
PO BOX 24228 
15232 HARPER 
DETROIT, MI 48224 
313-526-1300

FARMINGTON HILLS 
WEINGARTZ 
39050 GRAND RIVER 
FARMINGTON HILLS, MI 48335 
248-471-3050 
WWW.WEINGARTZ.COM

FLINT (Distributor) 
MONROE TRUCK EQUIPMENT 
2400 REO DRIVE 
FLINT, MI 48507 
810-238-4603

HOWELL 
TRI-COUNTY SMALL ENGINES 
4692 E. HIGHLAND ROAD (M-59) 
HOWELL, MI 48843 
517-548-1377

JACKSON 
PERFORMANCE AUTO N.W. 
2710 AIRPORT ROAD 
JACKSON, MI 49202 
517-789-7151

LIVONIA 
COMMERCIAL LAWNMOWER 
32098 PLYMOUTH ROAD 
LIVONIA, MI 48150 
734-525-0980 
WWW.COMMLAWN.COM

MASON (Distributor) 
MID-MICHIGAN SNOW EQUIPMENT 
P.O. BOX 22095 - LANSING, MI 48909 
980 EDEN RD 
MASON, MI 48854 
800-422-1602 OR 517-244-1831 
WWW.MIDMICHIGANSNOW.COM

OTTAWA LAKE 
COBRA TRUCK & FABRICATION 
6248 STERNS ROAD 
OTTAWA LAKE, MI 49267 
734-854-5663

ROCKWOOD 
LA BONTE LAWN CARE 
32850 CLEVELAND 
ROCKWOOD, MI 48173 
734-379-9350

ROYAL OAK 
BILLINGS LAWN EQUIPMENT 
221 N MAIN 
ROYAL OAK, MI 48067 
248-541-0138 
WWW.BILLINGSLAWN.COM

SHELBY TWP 
CANNON ENGINEERING & EQUIPMENT 
51761 DANVIEW TECHNOLOGY COURT 
SHELBY TWP, MI 48315 
586-991-0054

SOUTH LYONS 
THESIERS EQUIPMENT 
28342 PONTIAC TRAIL 
SOUTH LYONS, MI 48178 
248-437-2091 
WWW.GREENTRACTORS.COM

SOUTHGATE 
COMPLETE HITCH 
13667 DIX TOLEDO 
SOUTHGATE, MI 48195 
734-285-4800

UTICA 
WEINGARTZ 
46061 VANDYKE 
UTICA, MI 48317 
586-731-7240 
WWW.WEINGARTZ.COM

WATERFORD 
WEINGARTZ 
5395 DIXIE HWY 
WATERFORD, MI 48329 
248-623-4731 
WWW.WEINGARTZ.COM

Hope that helps
Dwayne :waving:


----------



## Mower For Less

sgodiv said:


> <-- This is me the nights it snows. I have the trucks, just no routes (until next business day). I am available for pushes, sidewalks and salking of walks and porches. I have Western MVP 8'6" and working on getting 2nd truck on road (I need a plow for it). I do 136 driveways for bank owned properties, but they do not authorize me to push until 9am the next business day after it snows. i.e., if it snows friday night I will not even start until Monday Morning. The snow we got 12/22 and 12/23 I did not get authorization until 4pm on the 23rd. And I plowed the 23rd, 24th, 25th, 26th and wrapped it up on the 27th. This leaves me available to push all night the First Night. Who Needs Sleep. I have available to me (2) trucks, (2) drivers, (3) jumpers, (3) blowers, hand spreaders and push spreaders (sorry no truck mounted spreaders). I have no problem traveling. I currently Plow in Wayne, Oakland, Macomb, Livingston and Washtenaw Counties (including the City of Detroit). Email or Call me [email protected] or 248-863-6271 or Nextel 131*249767*9
> Steve


That sounds like an interesting deal, how did you get into it? Also, is it profitable, or does the bank beat you up on price? Is it always the same route, or does it change depending on the bank's holdings that day? Are they vacant properties, or occupied? Would appreciate any info you could give me.

Thanks,
Kevin


----------



## sgodiv

*It is a no stress version of what most of you do already*



Mower For Less said:


> That sounds like an interesting deal, how did you get into it? Also, is it profitable, or does the bank beat you up on price? Is it always the same route, or does it change depending on the bank's holdings that day? Are they vacant properties, or occupied? Would appreciate any info you could give me.
> 
> Thanks,
> Kevin


I am a Licensed Builder and Licensed Real Estate Appraiser and "fell" into this field through appraising reposessed homes for the banks. These properties are managed by a real estate agent that secures, maintains, occasionally rehabs and sells these properties on behalf of the banks. Me and my crew are full time and all we do is work for one real estate agent. They bring the business to me. I mow the lawns bi-weekly at $100 per cut, I plow the driveways at $50 per push. There are little extras that we have to do i.e., edge the driveway, shovel and salt the sidewalks and porches as well as take before and after photos. But the biggest drawback is it can take 4 to 12 weeks for me to see a check for the work I have done. I have to front 100% of expences, and cover all of my costs until I get a check in. We also Secure newly aquired properties (break in and rekey the houses), board over broken windows, pump out basements when flooded (more often than you think), trashout the homes, clean the gutters, clean up leaves, trim trees, rehab some homes for some of the banks, I do a ton of bids from complete renovations to replacing a storm door handle.
It is a tough nitch market to get into, I stumbled upon it. and one mistake and you could be gone, with 15 others waiting to take your place. But overall it is worth it. Rarely do we lose. overall our profit margin hovers around 26% with revenues exceeding $400,000 this past year, our first year. Cash flow is the biggest problem. The broker I work for now manages over 400 properties and growing fast. Watch for me around here I may need to bring on subs to help cover lawns and plows for next year. I am working on getting 100% of that business from then for the future. This winter with 136 drives is a "test" to see iof I can handle it. The routes vary by the day. Some houses sell, others are newly aquired. Very Dynamic. I have to stay very motivated and on the ball to not fall behind.

Stephen


----------



## Mower For Less

Thanks for the reply. Just wanted to clear up a couple new questions if I could. Is the $100 per lawn regardless of size, or current length? Basically a 5000 sq. ft. lawn would earn you as much as a 30,000 sq. ft. lawn? I am guessing alot of these properies would be smaller sub-division type lawns, with hardly any being over 10,000 sq. ft, would I be right? Or does your rate vary, with $100 being the average. Also, it sounds like the route is pretty spread out, do you find alot of your overhead being eaten up in travel time?

Thanks,
Kevin


----------



## brunosplace

*Snow coming Wednesday*

I just heard we may finally get some twenties from heaven on Wednesday on the radio.
Yay :redbounce


----------



## CamLand

brunosplace said:


> I just heard we may finally get some twenties from heaven on Wednesday on the radio.
> Yay :redbounce


Haven't you pushed yet??


----------



## brunosplace

CamLand said:


> Haven't you pushed yet??


Just one day :crying:


----------



## CamLand

I can't see how thats possible with the snow we have been getting in the Detroit area.It comes right through your part.I've pushed 3 times now and salted probably 2 dozen times...anyway sounds like Wednesday night into Thursday we will all be pushing.

Best of luck


----------



## brunosplace

I plow north part of Washtenaw and all over Livingston County, the only real snow worth plowing over here was on Dec 23, other than that, nothing over an inch at a time. I dont have a spreader setup yet, so none of that yet.


----------



## sgodiv

Mower For Less said:


> Thanks for the reply. Just wanted to clear up a couple new questions if I could. Is the $100 per lawn regardless of size, or current length? Basically a 5000 sq. ft. lawn would earn you as much as a 30,000 sq. ft. lawn? I am guessing alot of these properies would be smaller sub-division type lawns, with hardly any being over 10,000 sq. ft, would I be right? Or does your rate vary, with $100 being the average. Also, it sounds like the route is pretty spread out, do you find alot of your overhead being eaten up in travel time?
> 
> Thanks,
> Kevin


$100 is the flat rate per cut per lawn. If it is over an acre I can, on a case by case basis, negotiate for more. Usually we get $200 for Initial cut (in case it is 2' long) We have to edge once a month (every other cut) and amost lawns are bi-weekly (every other). The ones that are Weekly Cuts are usually $40 per cut. Most are detroit, dearborn, southfield, macomb cty, all over but most lots are 40x100 ish. I am working them right now to get a lot of properties for the summer. 46% profit margin this past summer for lawn mowing. They are looking to have 500+ properties by june. They have around 400 right now. I planned my route out fairly well, so travel times between jobs was kept to a minimum. This summer I hope to carry 120 lawns to keep one 2 man crew full time just mowing. They can do about 12 a day with basic equipment. Any overflow I will either have a part time crew or sub it out. I havent decided yet, it really depends on how many I get.

Fall cleanups, which I will need alot of help with Fall '05 pay 200 to 300 including all leaves, final lawn cut, tree and shurb 'grooming' gutter cleanout and haul away. I did 19 in '04 at an average of $303 each. They took alot of man hours, I would like to sub alot out to a crew of cheaper hourly guys and put my guys on better tasks.
Steve


----------



## Five Star Lawn Care LLC

ive been in this business a long time and nothing you are saying even makes sense....the $ figures are riduculus and im not sure why you are telling everyone on this site...

i mean come on people most of us in this market know what our high end properties go for (Camland could agree) and most high end stuff isnt going for this price... And like i stated before my cuzin does the work in the foreclosed home market and he says you are about doubling the going rates..

i dont know about everyone else but i know the SE mich lawn care market very well and there is no way in heck any bank is paying you that much to do lawn care....

sorry guys this just really bugs me...im on this site to get and give people honest advice and this just pisses me off


----------



## sgodiv

*I do not lie.*



Five Star Lawn Care LLC said:


> ive been in this business a long time and nothing you are saying even makes sense....the $ figures are riduculus and im not sure why you are telling everyone on this site...
> 
> i mean come on people most of us in this market know what our high end properties go for (Camland could agree) and most high end stuff isnt going for this price... And like i stated before my cuzin does the work in the foreclosed home market and he says you are about doubling the going rates..
> 
> i dont know about everyone else but i know the SE mich lawn care market very well and there is no way in heck any bank is paying you that much to do lawn care....
> 
> sorry guys this just really bugs me...im on this site to get and give people honest advice and this just pisses me off


These are prices dictated to me from the banks. I do not fix them. I am an honest person. Ask 'Brunosplace' he knows me. The property values and profits from sales for the banks are irrelivant. They own these homes, and are required by the citys to properly manage them. Neighbor complaints and lazy building/zoning departments know that they can harass the banks and get things done alot quicker than going after a typical home owner. So they get on the banks to keep these places very nice. The banks pay for this work at a premium for several reasons. a) The need the work done fast professional with people that are willing to give 110% everytime. b) They do not have time to argue over costs and babysit contractors. c) The take their sweet ass time paying (as much as 240 days) and will not give a % down ever. They want contractors who are willing to float 100% of the costs for as long as it takes. and for this we get a premium.

I dont have a problem telling this information on here for several reasons. 1) You do not know what banks or real estate agents I work for. 2) I will be in the market for subs this summ, next fall and winter and I have always been up front and open with my subs. 3) I have a strong established relationship with these people. They refer me all the time, and I would be very surprised if they dumped me for a 'new' contractor. These is not your typical market pricing items. So do not presume that I am lieing. If you want to see my books, cal me and I will show you. I have nothing to hide.
Stephen 248.863.6271


----------



## snow_man_48045

*One More For The List*



brunosplace said:


> Steve, here are all the dealers in S.E. MI
> 
> ANN ARBOR
> WOLVERINE RENTAL
> 5475 SOUTH STATE
> ANN ARBOR, MI 48108
> 734-665-3223
> 
> BURTON
> ATHERTON ROAD SALES & SERVICE
> 6468 E. ATHERTON RD
> BURTON, MI 48519
> 810-743-7776
> WWW.ATHERTONROAD.COM
> 
> CLIO
> ALL FAB & WELD, INC
> 10508 N SAGINAW RD
> CLIO, MI 48420
> 810-687-1243
> 
> COMMERCE TOWNSHIP
> WHEELS & BLADES
> 8055 COMMERCE ROAD
> COMMERCE TOWNSHIP, MI 48382
> 248-363-6683
> 
> DETROIT
> SANTORO'S AUTOMOTIVE
> PO BOX 24228
> 15232 HARPER
> DETROIT, MI 48224
> 313-526-1300
> 
> FARMINGTON HILLS
> WEINGARTZ
> 39050 GRAND RIVER
> FARMINGTON HILLS, MI 48335
> 248-471-3050
> WWW.WEINGARTZ.COM
> 
> FLINT (Distributor)
> MONROE TRUCK EQUIPMENT
> 2400 REO DRIVE
> FLINT, MI 48507
> 810-238-4603
> 
> HOWELL
> TRI-COUNTY SMALL ENGINES
> 4692 E. HIGHLAND ROAD (M-59)
> HOWELL, MI 48843
> 517-548-1377
> 
> JACKSON
> PERFORMANCE AUTO N.W.
> 2710 AIRPORT ROAD
> JACKSON, MI 49202
> 517-789-7151
> 
> LIVONIA
> COMMERCIAL LAWNMOWER
> 32098 PLYMOUTH ROAD
> LIVONIA, MI 48150
> 734-525-0980
> WWW.COMMLAWN.COM
> 
> MASON (Distributor)
> MID-MICHIGAN SNOW EQUIPMENT
> P.O. BOX 22095 - LANSING, MI 48909
> 980 EDEN RD
> MASON, MI 48854
> 800-422-1602 OR 517-244-1831
> WWW.MIDMICHIGANSNOW.COM
> 
> OTTAWA LAKE
> COBRA TRUCK & FABRICATION
> 6248 STERNS ROAD
> OTTAWA LAKE, MI 49267
> 734-854-5663
> 
> ROCKWOOD
> LA BONTE LAWN CARE
> 32850 CLEVELAND
> ROCKWOOD, MI 48173
> 734-379-9350
> 
> ROYAL OAK
> BILLINGS LAWN EQUIPMENT
> 221 N MAIN
> ROYAL OAK, MI 48067
> 248-541-0138
> WWW.BILLINGSLAWN.COM
> 
> SHELBY TWP
> CANNON ENGINEERING & EQUIPMENT
> 51761 DANVIEW TECHNOLOGY COURT
> SHELBY TWP, MI 48315
> 586-991-0054
> 
> SOUTH LYONS
> THESIERS EQUIPMENT
> 28342 PONTIAC TRAIL
> SOUTH LYONS, MI 48178
> 248-437-2091
> WWW.GREENTRACTORS.COM
> 
> SOUTHGATE
> COMPLETE HITCH
> 13667 DIX TOLEDO
> SOUTHGATE, MI 48195
> 734-285-4800
> 
> UTICA
> WEINGARTZ
> 46061 VANDYKE
> UTICA, MI 48317
> 586-731-7240
> WWW.WEINGARTZ.COM
> 
> WATERFORD
> WEINGARTZ
> 5395 DIXIE HWY
> WATERFORD, MI 48329
> 248-623-4731
> WWW.WEINGARTZ.COM
> 
> Hope that helps
> Dwayne :waving:


D&J Industrial Sales, Inc
Meyer, Western, Fisher, Boss
22750 Macom Industrial Dr.
Clinton Twp., MI 48036
1800-897-PLOW
I've bought all my plows at D&J and never a prob. Oh and they also had the cheapest prices back 2-3yrs ago than all the rest in that list above...


----------



## brunosplace

sgodiv said:


> These are prices dictated to me from the banks. I do not fix them. I am an honest person. Ask 'Brunosplace' he knows me. The property values and profits from sales for the banks are irrelevant.
> 
> "I have always been up front and open with my subs."I have nothing to hide.
> Stephen 248.863.6271


Steve is being up front, I have known him for a couple of years now. We met through a mutual friend who is a co-worker of mine at my day job. And as it turned out we all share common interests, so we got to know each other.

I am doing some sub work for him as he has a couple jobs that are real close to others of mine, and far from the bulk of his other work, and if end up with some by his main work I will sub them to him for the same convenience factor of limiting unproductive road time.

Dwayne


----------



## wickedcarpenter

*I need a Dana 60*

Any of you guys know of anyone who has a Dana 60 front axle with 4.10 gears complete with brakes. It will be going on a 82 Dodge 3/4 ton 4x4.
Hell, i'd even buy a 3/4 ton parts truck for it.
Thanks for any help! Brent.


----------



## Five Star Lawn Care LLC

holly crap....what a freak'n week huh guys?

laid 72 tons of salt on wed-thurs and another 12 on saterday

ended up making a little over 19k last week.....best week of work i have ever had....hands down

everything worked great.....the dump truck was down for about 5 hours b/c of the light bar.....long story...lightbar and centrals hydro signal wire run off the same feed and the switch on the bar got to hot and melted some wires . ..witch in turn caused a short and a blown fuse


----------



## Tscape

It was a great week indeed! Another 30.75 hours for Turfscape. Man, did I ever need this to get through the winter. Anything else is just cake.


----------



## CamLand

Yes,It has been a very good winter thus far.now a good nights sleep would be wonderful but dosen't sound like it. tonight 1-2 over night then freezing rain...


----------



## snow_man_48045

Yes it has been a great winter this far! Just got in from salting and pushing around about 2 inches. Now we all can get a good night sleep soon with the rain coming the next few days to melt the piles down and make room for the next push. Looks like Thursday night will bring a deep freeze of Artic air too.
Well, be safe guys and rest up for the next event!!!!!!!!!


----------



## HereToLearn

If anyone in Genesee or Northern Oakland County needs a sub, get ahold of me, I am available. I would go as far south as Clarkston/Waterford (M-59 area). I have less than 10 plow accounts, and would be able to take on plenty more.

810.955.3467


----------



## bratsrus

*Hi there!*

Just wanted to say, hello! I have plowed on and off for years, but are just getting back into the game. Right now, don't have any properties. So if anyone is still looking for hands! I can help out nights and some days. I can be reached at [email protected]. Thanks, for the help!


----------



## Five Star Lawn Care LLC

my dump truck just went down tonight and depending on if theey can get it done by tomorrow then i may be looking to sub out some work for the storm this weekend.....Any one able to if i need it?

ill know more on my truck in the morning and i will keep you guys updated...thanks


----------



## heliski989

*3 yd er*

i got a spare 3 yd v box that i could send out if need be ... 
let me no becuse i would have to pu tit in a truck today.
i also have a dump w/ a v box holds dam near 15500# 
give me a call 248 863 7706 -jonathon @ lyon sealcoat


----------



## NU-Plowr

Five Star,

I'm available, contact me at 248-802-0885. Dodge Ram 2500 V10 7.5' Western.


----------



## bratsrus

*available*

We will be around if you need a hand. Give us a ring 313-732-1260 ask for Daryl.


----------



## snow_man_48045

If you need more help, I'll be out shortly after the snow starts tonight. Give me a buzz on my cell @ 586-242-8501

Scott
Assured Services, Inc.


----------



## Ian

Available this weekend. 8/21-8/24
(810) 278-1092



patrick


----------



## Jason Pallas

Hey -just curious - what were you guys charging your per -time residential customers for that last 12" snow. We're in the metro Detroit area. We usually get $38/push. However, this time we had to get our residential accounts twice - because of the amount of snow and the drifting and blowing. I talked to a few other companies that were charging between $50 - $80 for the last storm. Just trying to gage what everyone else is charging for the last storm - thanks.


----------



## PremierLand

Charged $100 in GPS for the circle drives.

and had a min. charge of $50 for the non-circle drives that were about 8x50 or 75, and then a min. charge $50 for the 20x20 drives. Then I went back sunday morning and did them again because the wind.

One hell of a weekend!

Saturday I managed to have a snowblower go down (water in carb) and didnt have time to fix it, so I bought another one ($700). Then I lost my business phone ($100). Then my trucks battery died ($100). LOL. But still came out on top! Worked 7am Saturday to 1am Sunday, then about 6 or 7am Sunday until 3 or 4 pm.

I sure was wishing I had a plow truck Saturday. But it didnt take that much longer with the snowblower.


----------



## snow_man_48045

Five Star Lawn Care LLC said:


> my dump truck just went down tonight and depending on if theey can get it done by tomorrow then i may be looking to sub out some work for the storm this weekend.....Any one able to if i need it?
> 
> ill know more on my truck in the morning and i will keep you guys updated...thanks


So Five Star I take it the dump is back up and running. What ended up being the problem? How'd your weekend go?


----------



## wickedcarpenter

*WoW*

Babysitter watched the kids for 50 hrs while the wife worked and slept(12hr shift's).
Trashed a alt belt but had 2 spares on me 
Striped the lower bolt that holds the alt to the motor block  
Lost my headlights beacause of the high/low foot switch so i had to use a jumper wire to get the lights to work.
After getting gas and pulling out i had to back up to make the turn out with out hitting a fence.I back up maybe 4' before going forward and back into a guys new 300M taking out his grill,hood,and lights. My fault but he was the one ridding my ass to get out of the gas station.
The last sub of the night for cleanup after the drifting,i pull in and have a flat!
it's sunday night 6pm and one one to get a tire from seeing i have 31"x13.50/15" MT's and no $350 spare tire on me.
9am comes and i hit every tire store in 4 major towns and no one has 4 new rims and tires that will fit my 84 chevy 4x4.I knew getting a Mickey Thompson tire was out of the question so i was down for what ever it took to get it going.Found a small tire shop a hr away that had rims and tires for me :bluebounc .Took me 26hr's to get home!Atleast i can afford a spare now LMAO!


----------



## Sharper Edge

*salt in pinckney*

Mike you can get salt @ screeners on d-19 or ed bock has good deals on bags. right on 36 across from the old busch's.
i also live in pinckney plow in canton, southfield, farm hills.
734-637-3444 cell chris


----------



## Sharper Edge

*looking for sub in southfield*

I have a small condo complex in southfield lookig to sub out.
1 hour plow, 2 hours of walks and 1 ton of salt approx...
734-637-3444 cell chris if anyone is interested.


----------



## snow_man_48045

Sharper Edge said:


> Mike you can get salt @ screeners on d-19 or ed bock has good deals on bags. right on 36 across from the old busch's.
> i also live in pinckney plow in canton, southfield, farm hills.
> 734-637-3444 cell chris


Try out FLAT ROCK BAGGING 27938 Cooke St. Flat Rock, MI 48134 734-782-2073
If it fits in a bag they sell it, Their product list is endless. They bag materials for major corps too like Quickcreet when there are high demands. They also sell M1000 for treating salt.

Scott


----------



## FIREDUDE26

*Flat ROck*

Well if you go to Flat Rock bagging you might as well go to Masserants just north of there ( on telegraph) and get 50# bags for $2.95 each, FR bagging wont match that price.


----------



## snow_man_48045

FIREDUDE26 said:


> Well if you go to Flat Rock bagging you might as well go to Masserants just north of there ( on telegraph) and get 50# bags for $2.95 each, FR bagging wont match that price.


That sux, FR sold me M1000 at a good price though. I buy my salt bulk less than a 1/4 mile away from my shop, so it works out great.


----------



## aandllandscapes

Looking for fisher minute mount here in detroit michigan if anyone has a clue were to find one please let me know 586 709 0853


----------



## Plow Dude

Try NBC Truck Equip. in Roseville. I have a Fisher Minute Mount that they have in stock and mounted to my truck. Phone# (586) 774-4900 
They also service Boss and Western.


----------



## snow_man_48045

Also try D&J Industrial Sales in Clinton Twp.
22750 Macomb Industrial Dr. (Groesbeck & M-59 area)
They service-sell Meyer,Westen,Fisher,Boss.
Great Guys, usually best price in town.
586-954-0008
or
1-800-897-PLOW


----------



## Tscape

Sharper Edge said:


> Mike you can get salt @ screeners on d-19 or ed bock has good deals on bags. right on 36 across from the old busch's.
> i also live in pinckney plow in canton, southfield, farm hills.
> 734-637-3444 cell chris


Hey a Pinckneyite! :waving: I am right on M36 at Farley.


----------



## brunosplace

Hey Turfscape, I know where you are at, saw your truck there just the other day.


----------



## Tscape

brunosplace said:


> Hey Turfscape, I know where you are at, saw your truck there just the other day.


Good to be seen! Stop in sometime.


----------



## Green With Envy

HI Guys, I'm available for plowing if you need help. I have a GMC 3500 dump with a 9' Western. It's good for small to large lots and long open driveways.
I'm in Fenton Mi. Actually just north of Hartland.

Thanks,

Mike
Green With Envy
(810) 750-1981
[email protected]


----------



## www.rs-lawn.com

*distrobution company*

I live in the livonia MI area and was wondering if anyone knows of a good flyer distrobution company. last year i had a company pass out 10,000 flyers, and they passed out about 7000 fliers and a few thousand went to the wrong area. they ended up making printing more and passing them out in the right area. but it was a hastle. if anyone knows a good company let me know. thanks


----------



## Five Star Lawn Care LLC

hey ryan....sorry but i dont know of any distribution companys.....i know my cousin went through one last year, ill ask him..

we are going to be trying direct mailers this year...you going to be at Commercials open house tomorrow?


----------



## www.rs-lawn.com

*Commericial lawn*

whats up eric, 
I will be going there around 3 so i can grab a little dinner. i have never gone to one of these open houses. do they offer any good deals. i am plowing for rizzo this year, but i am not really doing a lot of salting. if u need a back-up truck u can contact me. ill give u my card tomorrow if i see you.

well man ill see u there.


----------



## Tscape

Does anyone have a Meyer e60 that they can lend me for this Monday's event? I will make it worth your while.
Mike
734-320-4700


----------



## yzf1000_rider

Anyone Looking For Help This Storm Give Me A Call My Number Is 586-864-2841 Or Nextel Direct Connect 131*207110*2 Iam In Clinton Twp Area But Can Travel A Little Bit If Needed. Thanx Bill


----------



## brunosplace

Hey Turfscape, I have an E-47 here, Let me know.


----------



## Tscape

brunosplace said:


> Hey Turfscape, I have an E-47 here, Let me know.


Wow, thanks! That would have saved my arse I am sure. However, Angelo's came through for me and I am back in business. Thanks a lot Brunosplace!


----------



## brunosplace

Glad to hear it!! Let me know if you need anything. BTW if anyone needs assistance on snow nights let me know. The work I'm doing, we cant start plowing til the end of the storm, which stinks, but its a good gig. So I am free on snow nights to help out. Call 517-861-6471 or Nextel 130*34239*1


----------



## Jason Pallas

Believe it or not I picked up a half dozen new Pizza Hut accounts today (yes it's March 1!). Anyway this district manager needs someone to take care of two more stores on the West side of Detroit (7mile and the lodge and another at Southfield and ..... I can't remember). Anyone out there want these accounts? - they also want lawn service too. Let me know - they are good paying accounts. I had them before (the east side ones).


----------



## CamLand

Jason,check your PM...


----------



## Killswitch

Hi gang.

I live in Clinton Michigan....Not Clinton Twp and will be working mainly in the A2,Saline,Dexter areas. I may venture up to Pinckney if I can score a few select jobs.


----------



## PremierLand

What kind of weather do you think we're going to have? 

Anyone have the farmers almanac?


----------



## Tscape

It is going to snow like a mofo! I don't have the FA, but I did stay in a Holiday Inn Express last night. :salute:


----------



## bigjeeping

Yeah I heard we'll be getting quite a bit of snow this winter

Just bought my "back-up" plow truck. It's a early 80's Blazer, Great working Meyers 7' plow which I'm going to re-paint. Runs great but the whole truck is rusted. Can't complain for $400.

I'm gonna need 2 plow truck drivers and 2 on the snowblowers... if you know anyone who needs a job drop me a line.
[email protected]

Also looking for subs so email if you can work the ann arbor area


----------



## Plow Dude

ya know, they say every winter is going to be bad, you just have to wait and see. Last winter, it seemed like everytime is snowed it was atleast half a foot.


----------



## Tscape

So given the fuel increase from last year (just about 100%), what does everyone expect to make as an hourly rate subcontracting this year? What percentage of a raise is that?


----------



## adam5557

Hey i am 15 years old turning 16 in january and looking for a job. I have snowblower experience and would be interested in plowing if possible,or any general labor. Let me know if anyone needs any help. I am from the birmingham/bloomfield area


----------



## PremierLand

where are you located?


----------



## bigjeeping

Anyone know of a good place in/around Ann Arbor to get salt in bulk or by the pallet?


----------



## adam5557

I am from the birmingham area.Also premier if you dont have a job opening will you keep an eye out for me and let me know of anybody you know who has a job opening.thanks.adam


----------



## PremierLand

adam5557 said:


> I am from the birmingham area.Also premier if you dont have a job opening will you keep an eye out for me and let me know of anybody you know who has a job opening.thanks.adam


well your 16, since your in school, I highly doubt one would hire you. and if they did, it wouldnt be plowing I dont think because of insurance reasons, so if you did get hired, it'd probably for sidewalks


----------



## Tscape

bigjeeping said:


> Anyone know of a good place in/around Ann Arbor to get salt in bulk or by the pallet?


Lesco on James L. Hart (I-94 south side in Ypsi)
Wolverine rental on S. State


----------



## amw

adam5557 said:


> I am from the birmingham area.Also premier if you dont have a job opening will you keep an eye out for me and let me know of anybody you know who has a job opening.thanks.adam


you need to be 18 to plow, unless its for your parents..
no ins. company will let that happen, too much risk.

besides isnt there a curfew for people under 18 driving?

Mark's right, if you can find something, it will prob. be sidewalk work.

Good luck


----------



## Killswitch

Jesus....cut the kid some slack. He said he had blower experience and I took that to mean thats the kind of work he's looking for. Being a rider and sidewalk guy.

I say instead we congratulate him for his ambition, especially if he's from the bloomfield area.


----------



## Tscape

PremierLand said:


> well your 16, since your in school, I highly doubt one would hire you. and if they did, it wouldnt be plowing I dont think because of insurance reasons, so if you did get hired, it'd probably for sidewalks


Aren't you still in High School?


----------



## adam5557

Do any of you guys know any guys around the birmingham bloomfield area that plow, so i can talk to them about a job. I worked for parks landscaping last year, but i am not sure if he has any job openings.thanks .adam


----------



## Mark Oomkes

How stupid can this country get. We complain about a lack of work ethic in kids today and then when there is one willing to work, he can't because of all the stupdi regulations. Too young to drive for insurance, curfew, work permit BS. It's no wonder we can't get any young people to work anymore.

I'm with killswitch.


----------



## PremierLand

Turfscape LLC said:


> Aren't you still in High School?


senior. I get out at 11:40 everyday to work. in the mornings, I get called in if I have to because of snow.

lastyear, I would miss my first 2 or 3 classes if it snowed real bad.

however, the fellow above was asking about working for someone else plowing. I dont think companys will hire you to plow if your under 18, thats all I was saying. I was also saying, you can get a job doing sidewalks and such, which sucks, but hey its still money, so more power to him.


----------



## PremierLand

adam5557 said:


> Do any of you guys know any guys around the birmingham bloomfield area that plow, so i can talk to them about a job. I worked for parks landscaping last year, but i am not sure if he has any job openings.thanks .adam


When you say parks, is it the same guys who sell blizzard plows?


----------



## amw

Killswitch said:


> Jesus....cut the kid some slack. He said he had blower experience and I took that to mean thats the kind of work he's looking for. Being a rider and sidewalk guy.
> 
> I say instead we congratulate him for his ambition, especially if he's from the bloomfield area.


i am all for the kid to get a job..
he said "im looking for plowing if possible"...
im just letting him know what he is up against..

as for my comment on curfew...
thats there for a reason...
cuz he needs sleep to be awake in school...i would hope you agree that he SHOULD be in school first and for most.

I like to see a young guy working, wish more did.


----------



## PremierLand

amw said:


> i am all for the kid to get a job..
> he said "im looking for plowing if possible"...
> im just letting him know what he is up against..
> 
> as for my comment on curfew...
> thats there for a reason...
> cuz he needs sleep to be awake in school...i would hope you agree that he SHOULD be in school first and for most.
> 
> I like to see a young guy working, wish more did.


there is only a curfew if your 16. which is midnight - 5am. when your 17 there is no restrictions on your lisence


----------



## adam5557

I worked for dave parks the owner of parks landscaping in troy.He did have all blizzard plows.Also premier can you think of any members who work in my area.thanks


----------



## PremierLand

ah yes dave parks. I almost bought a blizzard plow from him. man they got a nice arse shop... and no I cant think of anyone out your way, sorry. To bad you dont live closer, I know a few guys who are looking for side walk guys.


----------



## Metro Lawn

We are looking for plow drivers and subs to work on large commercial accounts in Macomb county. Mostly large retail chain stores. No sidewalks to do. Just plowing with our truck or yours. Contact John 586-634-2904

also looking for salt truck subs


----------



## adam5557

Hey guys I was curious as to how many plowable snows did you have for your residentials last year?thanks


----------



## Metro Lawn

Anyone plow in downtown Detroit? I received a bid package form the Detroit Institute of Arts for snow plowing. It does not fall into our routing and I wanted to know if anyone wants to bid on it. I can send the info to you. Call me John 586 634-2904.. thanks


----------



## mylawn03

Not Enough, but more then usual


----------



## adam5557

roughly can you remember how many plowable snows there were for your residentials?anyone?also Mark why did you decide not to buy the plow from dave, i talked to wilburn his dad i think and i got a price sheet. He wants 2700 installed for a 7ft 6in plow. Also he has a used one i am going to talk to him about tomorow.thanks.adam


----------



## adam5557

$2835 out the door for a 7ft 6in blizzard plow.sound like a good price?


----------



## PremierLand

sounds like a very good price, from what ive seen 8foots are upwords of $3200 atleast. where are you buying it from? I almost bought one lastseason for my ford from parks and I think it was the same price. only reason I didnt want to buy it, was because I was having probems with my ford and didnt trust to plow with it.

and I think I plowed about 12 times, one of those times I was out for 36 straight hours.


----------



## adam5557

Dam thats a good amount of plowing mark,i am just curious how many residential customers do you have? I ordered 5000 flyers for snow plowing and fall clean up yesterday.any tips on what are the best times to pass out. I am going to start passing them out right when i get them.Any tips you could offer me.thanks .adam


----------



## aandlandscape

*detroit*

Hey Metro lawn what is going on with those DIA bid packages you still got them let me know 586-610-8372 it would be great i do alot downtown let me know. 
THANKS


----------



## adam5557

Also mark could you give me a price range of what you charge for driveways as i am getting into plowing and dont want to be the lowballer.thank you.adam


----------



## CamLand

adam5557 said:


> Also mark could you give me a price range of what you charge for driveways as i am getting into plowing and dont want to be the lowballer.thank you.adam


Why would you have someone set your prices?


----------



## bigjeeping

adam5557 said:


> Also mark could you give me a price range of what you charge for driveways as i am getting into plowing and dont want to be the lowballer.thank you.adam


You're 15 - Are you going to be using a snowblower or what?


----------



## adam5557

I turn 16 in january and have a friend who works with me who is 18. Also i havnt plowed before so i was trying to get a price range for our area, as i dont want to be a lowballer but i dont want to overcharge and not get any business.


----------



## PremierLand

just charge what you need to to cover your overhead and make a good profit


----------



## Tscape

Large commercial sites to plow for WH Canon. 8-10 hours every event.

Also need walk crews.

Call Brian
734-732-1761

Tell him Mike said to give you the premium rate.


----------



## sgodiv

*Trucks Available*

I plow for banks at Foreclosed homes, they do not authorize my crews to start until the First Buisness Day following the end of the snow fall. If anyone needs a backup truck/driver I have (3) plow trucks and crews that do not produce anything until after most of you are done. GMC w/ Western MVP, GMC with Western Poly Pro, Ram w/Poly Meyers. I also have a crew of jumpers for sidewalks and such. I am based out of Milford/Highland Area, but I am not affraid to travel.
[email protected]


----------



## Tscape

sgodiv said:


> I plow for banks at Foreclosed homes, they do not authorize my crews to start until the First Buisness Day following the end of the snow fall. If anyone needs a backup truck/driver I have (3) plow trucks and crews that do not produce anything until after most of you are done. GMC w/ Western MVP, GMC with Western Poly Pro, Ram w/Poly Meyers. I also have a crew of jumpers for sidewalks and such. I am based out of Milford/Highland Area, but I am not affraid to travel.
> [email protected]


Call Brian at W.H Canon. He has a Northville property that he would give you.


----------



## aandlandscape

*looking for work in macomb county & wayne*

Im looking for work in macomb and oakland and wayne counties we have a few new trucks this year so would like to run the old trucks also anything let me know thanks for looking.


----------



## Metro Lawn

Does anyone know of a place that sells bulk salt in the downtown Detroit area? Please let me know. [email protected]


----------



## Five Star Lawn Care LLC

think we might possibaly be renting either a large skidsteer, 4x4 back-hoe, or a small wheel loader for one of our larger sites this year.

Any one know of any one who has good rental rates for the winter time...??



Also we maintain the Trane A/C Distrubution Center in Brighton and have been asked to bid on the snow removal and i dont go out that way at all for snow...
its not a small lot but not quite big. IM LOOKING TO SUB IT OUT Plowing and Salting

Its approx 3 miles south of I-96 off kensington rd ....if anyone is interested in giving me a bid please respond....must have 1 Mil liability


----------



## Metro Lawn

Five Star Lawn Care LLC said:


> think we might possibaly be renting either a large skidsteer, 4x4 back-hoe, or a small wheel loader for one of our larger sites this year.
> 
> Any one know of any one who has good rental rates for the winter time...??


Rentals can get expensive. We have a few cement contractors that we sub to come out.


----------



## adam5557

Hey do any of you guys know the average price for a seasonal contract around here for a 2-3 car driveway, and also the number of plowable snows for residential 2in trigger?thank you


----------



## Killswitch

Hi Guys.

Hey Im having some real aggravating gremlins with a Meyer MD11 plow setup I bought used with the truck, and the people Im having look at it and go after it arent really impressing me.

I need someone qualified and serious anout auto electric/ Plow operation in the Lenawee or Washtenaw county area.....even Wayne or Oakland at this point.

Ive done what I can but am just over my head with chasing these kinds of issues down.

Im a little worried right now so if theres anyone you can recommend. Even if its someone that can work out of their home. 

Help Please!


----------



## aandlandscape

> Hi Guys.
> 
> Hey Im having some real aggravating gremlins with a Meyer MD11 plow setup I bought used with the truck, and the people Im having look at it and go after it arent really impressing me.
> 
> I need someone qualified and serious anout auto electric/ Plow operation in the Lenawee or Washtenaw county area.....even Wayne or Oakland at this point.
> 
> Ive done what I can but am just over my head with chasing these kinds of issues down.
> 
> Im a little worried right now so if theres anyone you can recommend. Even if its someone that can work out of their home.
> 
> Help Please!


Hey killswitch call 586-754-7009 they have a great tech there he is well known and can fix alot of stuff he is the gurue of electrical call him his name is augie


----------



## Killswitch

Thank you!

I have it at a shop right now. An authorized Meyer distributor, but Im a little worried about getting it figured out.

Im gonna let these guys have a few more days and then call your guy.

Wheres he at, over in Oakland County?

Im familiar with the area.....


----------



## aandlandscape

*killswitch*

No he is macomb county 9 and hoover he is the gurue of all PRO-MOWER


----------



## sgodiv

*Interested in sub...*



Five Star Lawn Care LLC said:


> Also we maintain the Trane A/C Distrubution Center in Brighton and have been asked to bid on the snow removal and i dont go out that way at all for snow...
> its not a small lot but not quite big. IM LOOKING TO SUB IT OUT Plowing and Salting
> 
> Its approx 3 miles south of I-96 off kensington rd ....if anyone is interested in giving me a bid please respond....must have 1 Mil liability


I am interested in this sub-contract, please contact me at 248-863-6271.


----------



## adam5557

hey have any of you guys ever been contacted by trade first a trade exchange company for snow removal.They contacted me and i wanted to know if any of you have done any business with them.thanks


----------



## Killswitch

I was with a barter exchange back in the nineties. It was a hassle.

Ill never do it again.


----------



## Keith_480231

*Looking for sub work in Macomb/oakland counties*

Hey guys everyone getting ready for the white stuff? Just read the Farmers Almanac (which isn't real accurate I know!) and it said we are supposed to get blasted this year with warmer temps but more snow than usual. Hope so need the money right? Looking for sub work in Macomb/Oakland counties. Any one help me out????


----------



## Sharper Edge

*Trade First*

Forget about it everyone raises the price 80% more. it's a SCAM


----------



## Five Star Lawn Care LLC

Sharper Edge said:


> Forget about it everyone raises the price 80% more. it's a SCAM


everyones raising the price of what?


----------



## adam5557

Raising the price 80 percent on the trade exchange thing i was asking about.


----------



## amw

have a buyers "tailgate" spreader...holds ~600lbs of rock salt, in cab controls, fits a 2inch hitch, only used 1 season, been sitting but still in great shape...

make offer..

anyone need one?


----------



## adam5557

What do you guys normally pay your shovelers. I got an offer to get payed 12 an hour using his equipment or 15 an hour using mine and paying for gas. This would be a job for me and my friend using one truck and two snowblowers.Kinda wierd cause my friend talked to him but last year i helped him once and he payed me 15 an hour using his equipment.any comments.thanks.Any comments would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## PremierLand

ive said it before and ill say it again. Dont ask us what we think because we all have different expenses. But if you can cover your costs and still make good money, then go for it. But if you cant over your expenses without having money left over, then tell him you need more, or do your own and get 100 an hour.


----------



## Five Star Lawn Care LLC

PremierLand said:


> ive said it before and ill say it again. Dont ask us what we think because we all have different expenses. But if you can cover your costs and still make good money, then go for it. But if you cant over your expenses without having money left over, then tell him you need more, or do your own and get 100 an hour.


Actually most of the pricing in the industry as long as you are in the same area should be relativly comparable.....We should all pretty much have the same pricing structure also, unless you are low balling

These our min. that i figure my bidding off of

Sidewalks= $70 per man hour
pick up= $100 /hour
1 ton dump $125/ hour
2.5 ton dump $200/ hour

this is in IMHO if your pricing strusture is lower than this than you minds os well just keep sleeping through a snow fall b/c it is not even worth losing sleep for.

Sorry i got side tracked

If i were you i would tell the guy to go eat yellow snow for those prices...i will pay my shovelers at least $17.50 to $20.00 an hour and thats using my equipment...We do not get enough snow up here to be able to make it worth wild for anyone to come out and do snow for those kind of $$.

Using your own truck, gas, snow blowers ect....plus wear & tear on your equpment i think you should be looking to get somewhere in the range of $30.00 an hour


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Well said, Five Star. You are right on the money, in what you said and your rates.


----------



## CamLand

Eric,you hit it right on the money...


----------



## bigjeeping

I pay my shovelers half of what I make........... just kidding!


----------



## amw

*anyone need one?*

joystick for boss plow..
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/BOSS-SNOW-PLOW-CONTROLLER-JOY-STICK_W0QQcmdZViewItemQQcategoryZ63688QQitemZ8014548105QQrdZ1QQsspagenameZWDVW


----------



## Killswitch

Yikes.

Blow snow for ten hours and get paid 125.00 ?

Ive blown snow like that for long periods. Thats hard work man. 

Not to piss anyone off but why do you think the guys that plow hire it out?

Some of its because the truck can make more money than sitting idle as blowing takes place but a lot of it is because its pretty exhausting work in generally the worst conditions possible not to mention it generally takes place in the middle of the night.

I used to do my own drives with blowers back in the day and would get 25 or 35 per. I had like 20 jobs. Coming home with 6 or 700 billable after doing it eased the pain.

Coming home with 125 after that would have caused me pain.

Itll cause you pain too.


----------



## bigjeeping

Killswitch said:


> I used to do my own drives with blowers back in the day and would get 25 or 35 per. I had like 20 jobs. Coming home with 6 or 700 billable after doing it eased the pain.
> 
> Coming home with 125 after that would have caused me pain.
> 
> Itll cause you pain too.


I started out with 2 snow blowers in the back of my jeep. Brought a buddy along and took about 6-7 hours to do 25-30 houses. Usually made about $800 but then split it with my buddy.......... Got tired REALLY fast after lifting those 200+ lb machines in and out of the jeep.

I learned 2 things that year... 
You won't get rich in a partnership
You won't get rich with only snowblowers


----------



## adam5557

Has everyone put there markers on there residential driveways. I have a few i do and was wondering if doing them this weekend is going to be to late.thanks guys


----------



## Scenic Lawnscape

If being paid cash driving someone elses truck what would be a fare hourly rate?

Thanks

Rich


----------



## JRG12

In addition to above question, what is the going rate for subs in the Oakland county area with 1 ton truck and 8' straight blade? $50-$60 hour? I was approached by a local company asking if I were interested and Im considering the offer. I don't want to find out half way through the season that I was taken!


----------



## bigjeeping

adam5557 said:


> Has everyone put there markers on there residential driveways. I have a few i do and was wondering if doing them this weekend is going to be to late.thanks guys


Well I just ordered 300 stakes a couple days ago..... can't believe I waited this long! Probably get them all out on my drives fri & sat after thankgiving. I can't see why it would be too late? You might need to bring a drill to get the stake in the ground if it's frozen, but otherwise the only reason it would be too late is if we have a couple feet of snow on the ground!


----------



## Jube

*Help at O'hare*

I am looking for 2 skid steer operators for a site at O'Hare. Yopu must be dependable and available 24/7. Please keep in mind that you have to pass a background check to get a security pass. Pls PM me with your info and pay requirements.

Thanks,


----------



## Mark Oomkes

remmers said:


> If being paid cash driving someone elses truck what would be a fare hourly rate?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Rich


Is he going to pay you as Misc Labor?

If not, I'd ask for $100\hour since you can blackmail him because he is avoiding paying taxes. Course you might get into some trouble when the IRS audits him and finds out you didn't pay any of the taxes that you are required to pay as income.

PS, Yes I am being sarcastic.


----------



## flykelley

JRG12 said:


> In addition to above question, what is the going rate for subs in the Oakland county area with 1 ton truck and 8' straight blade? $50-$60 hour? I was approached by a local company asking if I were interested and Im considering the offer. I don't want to find out half way through the season that I was taken!


JRG12 50-65 hr with your own truck and a 8 ft blade was the going rate last year.

Good Luck Mike


----------



## Tscape

flykelley said:


> JRG12 50-65 hr with your own truck and a 8 ft blade was the going rate last year.
> 
> Good Luck Mike


Then gas went up 100%. This year I am making 75/hr. I think it ought to be more like 85.


----------



## Metro Lawn

I have a few time slots open that I can sub a couple trucks out in the Warren area if anyone needs a hand. We also have more than enough salt trucks running this year if anyone needs salting subbed out. Thanks John 586 634-2904


----------



## alternative

*Wtf>>>>*

Snow already,,, they say 2-3" , but i think it will only stick on the grassy areas.... concrete is still way too warm. ????? hope it holds off for at least a couple weeks..


----------



## PremierLand

alternative said:


> Snow already,,, they say 2-3" , but i think it will only stick on the grassy areas.... concrete is still way too warm. ????? hope it holds off for at least a couple weeks..


I hope it doesnt stick until january, but I doubt that'll happen.


----------



## Five Star Lawn Care LLC

PremierLand said:


> I hope it doesnt stick until january, but I doubt that'll happen.


are you crazy!!!! 

if it doesnt snow until january i will go broke.

why would you not want it to snow?

there no money like snow money


----------



## Keith_480231

*No Snow Til Janruary*

I can't agree more! We Will all be broke if no white gold til Jan.


----------



## snow_man_48045

I can wait for snow.. After Dec 4th any thing can happen as far as I care. Every thing for Fall Clean ups will be done and put away


----------



## alternative

Exactly,,,, those of us that still have jobs to put in, and clean ups to do, really dont want the snow YET.. but i agree, 2nd week of Dec. LETITSNOW its just an inconvienece to plow and then wait until it melts to finish up our last minute jobs.


----------



## adam5557

Anyone going out to do residentials. I am waiting to see, i have a 2in trigger,looks like we got an inch so far.


----------



## amw

adam5557 said:


> Anyone going out to do residentials. I am waiting to see, i have a 2in trigger,looks like we got an inch so far.


there isnt 2 inches on the cement..so unless your plowing the grass your probly safe..
if anything a little salt will take care of it..

happy holidays


----------



## Killswitch

Im available to subcontract in Washtenaw or Lenawee county.

Fully insured to plow. Million liability. Good truck, effecient driver, quality work.

In have no salter, but can apply by hand if necessary.

Im not affraid to get out of the truck for minor handwork.

Call Dave at 734.678.8212

Thanks guys.


----------



## amw

anyone need a plow controller (boss straight blade)..
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/BOSS-SNOW-PLOW-CONTROLLER-JOY-STICK_W0QQcmdZViewItemQQcategoryZ63688QQitemZ8017555566QQrdZ1QQsspagenameZWDVW

thanks


----------



## PremierLand

anyone plow today?

I did, 2am-1pm.

Had a lotta fun doing it too. And now its all melting, LOL


----------



## flykelley

PremierLand said:


> anyone plow today?
> 
> I did, 2am-1pm.
> 
> Had a lotta fun doing it too. And now its all melting, LOL


Hi Mark
Yea I was out from 3:30 am - 7:30 am, man Im tired.payup

Regards Mike


----------



## PremierLand

flykelley said:


> Hi Mark
> Yea I was out from 3:30 am - 7:30 am, man Im tired.payup
> 
> Regards Mike


Oh Mike. Remember how I was asking you about those caps... Well I kind of forgot where they were since it was only the second time, and well, I smacked it so hard I thought I was about to run over my plow. LOL. At least now I know where its at.

I found out today that commercials rock, but resi's SUCK! Atleast the small 8ft wide ones and the circle drives.


----------



## flykelley

PremierLand said:


> Oh Mike. Remember how I was asking you about those caps... Well I kind of forgot where they were since it was only the second time, and well, I smacked it so hard I thought I was about to run over my plow. LOL. At least now I know where its at.
> 
> I found out today that commercials rock, but resi's SUCK! Atleast the small 8ft wide ones and the circle drives.


Mark now you know why I stay away from gas stations. Some guys make the owners mark the lids with cones, and don't plow. Man those lids hurt when you smack them. I have even found one in a snowbank. 
Some back blade them which is easier on the truck but really doesn't get all the way down to the pavement. Some guys salt the heck out of the lid area. I only do gas stations at a very premium price. I need a nap, then off to the plant for some OT.

Regards Mike


----------



## Keith_480231

*Salting today but no plowing*

Was out salting all morning 12:30 am til 8:00am truck broke down salt froze up and I froze! God I love the snow biz!!!:bluebounc


----------



## flykelley

Keith_480231 said:


> Was out salting all morning 12:30 am til 8:00am truck broke down salt froze up and I froze! God I love the snow biz!!!:bluebounc


Hi Keith
Thats what you gotta love about this business, you never know what it's going to go to he!! on you.

Good Luck Mike


----------



## Keith_480231

*Love it or Leave it*

Yes this is so very true! Don't get me wrong had lots of fun. Plus made good money!payup Hey listen anyone looking for a good plow truck? I have got a 1991 F-350 4x4 W/ Meyer 9' Poly Plow. Asking $3000.00. Looking to sell so I can but a tailgate auger type spreader for a small dump truck I have. Anyone have any suggestions on which brand to use? Thanks


----------



## Keith_480231

*Love it or don't do it eh?*

Yes I did have fun while out. Just par for the course though lately. Don't get me wrong made good money!payup Haey Flykelly do you know of anyone looking for a older plow truck? Have a '91 F-350 4x4 W/Meyer 9'Poly Plow for sale asking $3000.00. Also looking to buy a auger type salt spreader for a small dump truck I have. Any suggestions from you guys???? Thanks


----------



## Keith_480231

OOPSS! Thought the first didn't go through! Sorry


----------



## alternative

you gotta be kidding,,, you plowed that 1/2 inch we had yesterday>?

now thats insane. Whats your trigger, .5" If anything salt would have done the trick. Even then, half inch with temps predicted in the forties and fifties. Didnt really need to do anything


----------



## PremierLand

alternative said:


> you gotta be kidding,,, you plowed that 1/2 inch we had yesterday>?
> 
> now thats insane. Whats your trigger, .5" If anything salt would have done the trick. Even then, half inch with temps predicted in the forties and fifties. Didnt really need to do anything


I have an inch for most and 2" for the pre-paid. I have a couple who want me to come out at .5 and dont want salt because they are scared it'll ruin their driveway. Although one drive is off a mainroad so the city's salt hits his driveway and I dont really have to do anything but his walkways. Its all melted today though, but it'll be back weds.


----------



## moosey

We had 2" in the suburbs where I'm at. Plowed my picky clients and my 2 commercials I have. 

Hey Keith, 
Thats a great deal, wish I had the buck$ for it. Just bought my 1990 Ford f250 and had to put $3000 into it just to drive it.


----------



## starfiresx

*truck for sale*

Hey Keith, where is this truck located?

Joe


----------



## amw

anyone need a plow controller (boss straight blade)..
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/BOSS-SNOW-PLOW-CONTROLLER-JOY-STICK_W0QQcmdZViewItemQQcategoryZ63688QQitemZ8017555566QQrdZ1QQsspagenameZWDVW

thanks


----------



## Keith_480231

*Starfiresx truck for sale*

Truck is here by where I live in New Baltimore area. If interested e-mail me at [email protected] or just pm me here. Thanks:waving:


----------



## Keith_480231

*What has everyone heard about this Thursday?*

Anyone else heard about a couple of inches this thursday in the forecast? Maybe I was "hearing" things. Or maybe I am just being "wishful"?


----------



## alternative

Maybe 1" ... so if you plow an inch, you;ll be happy. Ohterwise, just wait.. Winter has not even began yet. "officially"


----------



## alternative

*Anyone do 24/Hayes, Residential?*

Must be reliable, my sisters house at 24.hayes, needs snow removal. Your typical Macomb twp, sub. 2car drive, walk to porch and citywalk. $$___ any serious inquiry, pm me. ThNks


----------



## Keith_480231

*sister's plow job*

Could possibly do it on a on call basis. Question though: how come you aren't doing it?


----------



## Killswitch

Ya dont do your sister man, that aint cool!

lol


----------



## Tscape

Dave, You find a gig yet? Try Rick Augustine at Michlawn in Saline.


----------



## alternative

Yeah... i aint plowing it.. my work is all near the D. Gp SCS ... for me to drive out to hayes and 24mi.... no way toooooo much ******** for a driveway. I would pay someone else to do it for me, that has accounts in that area. But i already got someone who has some homes in that sub who said hell do it

The only free plowing i give is to my DAD. If i plowed my entire family i would be broke, because i wouldnt have time to even take care of my accounts. Especially since they all live way North... 24 mi is the closest. Think about it.

THanks anyhow.


----------



## PremierLand

alternative said:


> Yeah... i aint plowing it.. my work is all near the D. Gp SCS ... for me to drive out to hayes and 24mi.... no way toooooo much ******** for a driveway. I would pay someone else to do it for me, that has accounts in that area. But i already got someone who has some homes in that sub who said hell do it
> 
> The only free plowing i give is to my DAD. If i plowed my entire family i would be broke, because i wouldnt have time to even take care of my accounts. Especially since they all live way North... 24 mi is the closest. Think about it.
> 
> THanks anyhow.


Ive seen you around. Do you a dodge?


----------



## alternative

No ... I have Fords and Chevys... NO Dodge


----------



## esshakim

*if anyone ever needs a hand...*

if your anywere between Southfield and West Bloomfield, and are ever in need of an extra truck in the future during a storm i would be glad to have my services available. i only plow 45 residential accounts in a very close area, so it really doesnt take long to get my accounts done. i can be pm or emailed at [email protected]


----------



## Tscape

"They" are calling for 2-4" tonight. Here's hoping for 5"!


----------



## alternative

*Looks like barely 1*

southeast is only getting lgt powder, (1-3) right now its coming down SLOWLY. hope for 2". we;ll see


----------



## adam5557

We got about 2-3 in and i got to do all my residentials for the first time with snowblowers. Man now i want a plow badly.


----------



## Killswitch

Got three inches and 8 hours in southeastern Mi.

I managed to rub one of those yellow building corner markers with the right rear of my truck and frankly the day still went better than expected.

I already wish I had a V-Plow or some wing dings.

Hope everyone else managed to get through with no big issues.

Thanks Mike.....Im all set up for this year.


----------



## Keith_480231

*Sunday's Snow*

Was out for about 12 hours today. Really weird some area's had only about a inch and some had about 4". Got to use the Big 10' blade on out Topkick and of course salt. Hope everyone made it through with no major breakdowns.:waving:


----------



## alternative

I wish we could get snow falls like this one (today) -- once per week. 
nice and easy...


----------



## PremierLand

Man this sucks, kinda. I went to WMU this weekend, and had a BLAST. But lastnight I got the call that it was snowing here. So anyway, I had to have my sub. who usually only does my commercial lots, do my resi's too. Ah well.

Anyword on exact accumulation? Because when I got home at 3pm, there was only about 1" on the ground.

But I cant wait until next year and I go to WMU. This was the first time I've been up there, and it was amazing. LOL. I guess going there and having someone else do my accounts was worth it, but I dont want to do that again.


----------



## PremierLand

Keith_480231 said:


> Was out for about 12 hours today. Really weird some area's had only about a inch and some had about 4". Got to use the Big 10' blade on out Topkick and of course salt. Hope everyone made it through with no major breakdowns.:waving:


Hey, I'm pretty sure ive seen you before. You have an enclosed trailer right? Also what kinda truck, im pretty sure ive been right next to you on 16mi before.


----------



## Five Star Lawn Care LLC

Keith_480231 said:


> Was out for about 12 hours today. Really weird some area's had only about a inch and some had about 4". Got to use the Big 10' blade on out Topkick and of course salt. Hope everyone made it through with no major breakdowns.:waving:


holly smokes....it took you 12 hours to get through your route on this snowfall...i would not want to be in your shoes when we get a 12" snowfall....thats going to be a lot of hours and alot of angry clients....:realmad: :realmad:

I let one of my employees run the show for the night..while i got some sleep.....so we were a guy short plus i picked up some slack for a buddy whos truck isnt ready yet and it only took them 7 hours do do everything hours to do ....thats 2 pickups, a dump and a box van (sidewalks)


----------



## bigjeeping

Most of my places in ann arbor were covered in about 3-4 inches...... spent about 9 hours out, I know it's high but im working on it!


----------



## Keith_480231

*Sunday's Snowfall*

We have about 30 decent size commercials and still trying to get equipment together. Not to bad considering. Cleaning out "old" plows and upgrading to newer stuff. Time wasn't just actual salting/plowing was working on stuff also. Got a question though has anyone heard that Angelo's is selling Stainless v-boxes for $3000.00? Looking to put a new salter in a Chevy 4500 with a 10' bed and was thinking that we for sure wanted to go with Stainless. Any suggestions???? Thanks for the info.


----------



## c.schulz

NU-Plowr said:


> If your close enough to include a residential for me in Ortonville, let me know. It's near Perry lake road and Seymour lake rd. I'll do my best to make it worth your while. PM me with a contact number for you if you don't mind.
> 
> Thanks.


Hey NU-Plowr
Hey just saw the posting of Ortonville.I live just at the next intersection.If I can help let me know.

Chris
[email protected]


----------



## Five Star Lawn Care LLC

Keith_480231 said:


> We have about 30 decent size commercials and still trying to get equipment together. Not to bad considering. Cleaning out "old" plows and upgrading to newer stuff. Time wasn't just actual salting/plowing was working on stuff also. Got a question though has anyone heard that Angelo's is selling Stainless v-boxes for $3000.00? Looking to put a new salter in a Chevy 4500 with a 10' bed and was thinking that we for sure wanted to go with Stainless. Any suggestions???? Thanks for the info.


Stainless is definatly the way to go.....acctually if you could justify it i would have central hydro installed and run a hydro v-box....not messing with a pony motor at 3am is the nicest feeling in the world. just a suggestion

but i have a air-flo SS v box in one of my P/Us and it is a nice unit just have always had problems with pony motors after the first year...

I would deffanitly go hydro if you can justify it....depending on what the gvrw is in your 4500 you could probably get a 3 or a 5 yrd and it would be the cats a$$....with the $3000 model from angelos you will get about 3700# w/o side and about 5000# with sides.


----------



## Tscape

Keith_480231 said:


> We have about 30 decent size commercials and still trying to get equipment together. Not to bad considering. Cleaning out "old" plows and upgrading to newer stuff. Time wasn't just actual salting/plowing was working on stuff also. Got a question though has anyone heard that Angelo's is selling Stainless v-boxes for $3000.00? Looking to put a new salter in a Chevy 4500 with a 10' bed and was thinking that we for sure wanted to go with Stainless. Any suggestions???? Thanks for the info.


They have a 2 yarder, stainless for $2999.95


----------



## Five Star Lawn Care LLC

Keith_480231 said:


> We have about 30 decent size commercials and still trying to get equipment together. Not to bad considering. Cleaning out "old" plows and upgrading to newer stuff. Time wasn't just actual salting/plowing was working on stuff also. Got a question though has anyone heard that Angelo's is selling Stainless v-boxes for $3000.00? Looking to put a new salter in a Chevy 4500 with a 10' bed and was thinking that we for sure wanted to go with Stainless. Any suggestions???? Thanks for the info.


I guess a better question to ask you would be....how many tons on average are you laying down on a normal salt app?


----------



## Keith_480231

*SS Salter at Angelo's*

Yeah I heard they are flying off the shelf! Was talking with a guy that bought my flatbed over the weekend and he said he had drove up from Ohio and had bought three of them. While he was there picking them up and talking with the sales guy they said they had sold 48 of them just last week! But only 2yd though eh? Five Star had said a hydro- thinking I can hook into the system that is already there for the dump box. What do you guys think? Thanks guys!:salute:


----------



## Keith_480231

*How Much salt?*

We usually go through anywhere from 40-60 ton during a storm like yesterday. We are running a Kodiak dump and a Topkick dump and a "old" v-hop that is nothing but a pain. Like I said earlier trying to upgrade. Looking at SS v-box to replace the v-hop.


----------



## Five Star Lawn Care LLC

not sure if you can or not....i want to say no you would most likely run into an issue with not enough GPM on the existing system...the spinner requires pretty high GPM flow if i remeber correctly, something in the neiboorhood of 40 GPM if i could remeber....plus its probably driven off the PTO from your engine....have no idea how that would work


----------



## Five Star Lawn Care LLC

Keith_480231 said:


> We usually go through anywhere from 40-60 ton during a storm like yesterday. We are running a Kodiak dump and a Topkick dump and a "old" v-hop that is nothing but a pain. Like I said earlier trying to upgrade. Looking at SS v-box to replace the v-hop.


what size trucks are they? gvwr?


----------



## Keith_480231

*Trucks*

The Topkick has a 36000 gvwr and the Kodiak has a 32000 gvwr think the 4500 is around 28000 gvwr.


----------



## Five Star Lawn Care LLC

have you ever delt with tuck with a hydro spreader


----------



## Keith_480231

*Hydro?*

Nevr have only have used undertailgate spreaders and v-hops with the gas motors which are a pain in the A$$! You know what I mean?


----------



## Five Star Lawn Care LLC

so you have the gas motor driven under the tailgate spreaders?


----------



## Keith_480231

*Spreaders*

Yeah on the Kodiak and the Topkick we have the undertailgate type spreaders and on a F-450 flatbed we run the V-Hop with the gas engine.


----------



## alternative

the under tailgate type is a hydro unit..? runs off a PTO - i would think.


----------



## Keith_480231

*Hydro*

Yes it runs off the same PTO System that the dump works off of so does the spinner that throws the salt.


----------



## Five Star Lawn Care LLC

i run minw off my central hydro system.....same with my plow and the dump


----------



## PremierLand

This sucks, my plow froze to my truck. LOL. I guess I shouldnt have waited 2 days to unhook it.


----------



## alternative

*2-4*

2-4" coming Thurs..... looks like the first REAL snowfall. get ready


----------



## PremierLand

Thats sweet. but real snowfall? lol, why doesnt sundays snow make it be a real snowfall?


----------



## PremierLand

Eariler they were saying 2-3", now their saying "up to an inch". 

That sucks. I hope they are wrong and we get 6"


----------



## alternative

more than 2 in my book is considered real... we only had maybe..1.5" sunday


----------



## CamLand

*Need a sub*

I'm looking for someone who pushes in Dearborn in the ford and Greenfield area...Pm me..


----------



## Five Star Lawn Care LLC

alternative said:


> more than 2 in my book is considered real... we only had maybe..1.5" sunday


not sure what area of SE michigan you plow in but we are pretty much all on 1" triggers...its hard to effectively melt over 1" with salt

either you are in the boondocks....or i would reconsider adjusting my trigger to 1"


----------



## fourspeedfish

CamLand said:


> I'm looking for someone who pushes in Dearborn in the ford and Greenfield area...Pm me..


still cant pm...e-mail me [email protected]


----------



## Killswitch

alternative said:


> more than 2 in my book is considered real... we only had maybe..1.5" sunday


I had close to 3 inches on Sunday. 2 to 3 anyways.


----------



## alternative

five star.... not in the boonies.. but its hard to get people to sign a 1" trigger contract. Most are 1.5 and some are 2" .. people think that an inch is not a big deal.. I wouldnt mind 1" trig. Business;s can be cheap as we all know. Last season i had a couple Cry to me that they cant afford the snow removall any more.. ii said , i dont make it snow. not my problem, And one chiropractor tried to get me to start at 3.5" trigger, i told him to get fked..?
Anyhow.. most of my accounts are small businesss.


----------



## PremierLand

I tired falling asleap but I cant this early, + all the adrenalin (sp?). 

Anyway, what time are you guys heading out? Im gonna start at 2 or 3 am depending on the conditions of when they think it'll stop.

Its snowing REALLLL hard here, by 10pm there will most likely be an inch on the ground.


----------



## Scenic Lawnscape

Mark

I hear yeah man I am not used to going to bed this early, i got the call that we are going out at 12 am and plan on being out for about 12-16 hrs plowing plus i do all the clean up with the owner, so i bank some huge hours. So good luck to all and be safe and plow in the money

Rich


----------



## flykelley

PremierLand said:


> I tired falling asleap but I cant this early, + all the adrenalin (sp?).
> 
> Anyway, what time are you guys heading out? Im gonna start at 2 or 3 am depending on the conditions of when they think it'll stop.
> 
> Its snowing REALLLL hard here, by 10pm there will most likely be an inch on the ground.


Mark Im headed out about 1am. Be carefull out there. I know what you mean about not being able to get to sleep.

Regards Mike


----------



## PremierLand

Im going out right now. See ya guys later. Take it easy


----------



## PremierLand

I just now got home, put in about 14hours. I did alot of places twice though.

I only had one small mishap. On the last driveway, I started sliding and I smacked the wooden fence, it didnt damage the fence but It stratched up my fender flare pretty dang good.


----------



## alternative

*Official snow depth*

what was the total snow depth for metro det. SCS??


----------



## PremierLand

SCS has about 6-7, GP's had a little less, and HW had about 8-12.


----------



## FordPlow

Big Nate's Plowing said:


> if you guys would like I can build a SE Mi/N.W. Ohio help page on www.findaplowcontractor.com


Nate---Just started plowing in NW Ohio/SE Michigan---I currently do a couple of accounts in Bedford and Toledo. Always looking for more!!!

2 Trucks---2 Plowers with experience just started on our own.

If you are interested in subbing out work I can be reached at 419-270-1970.

Dave


----------



## PremierLand

They're saying 2-3" for weds. How and Why do they predit so early? They barely get the nextday forcasts right, so why do they try 4 days in advandce? But hey, hopefully they are right. LOL


----------



## PremierLand

When you guys plow up against walls, like walls that devide the property line, would it ever be possible to push a little to hard making the wall fall?

I plow a few places that have a wall like that, and well sense its my first year plowing, I have alot to learn, so would stacking all the snow against the wall make it fall?

Thanks fellas.


----------



## alternative

Hell yeah you could push it over, especially if its brick . And where do you get your weather reports... i havent heard 2-3 on Wed???


----------



## PremierLand

Accuweather. Ive used accuweather for like a year


----------



## amw

PremierLand said:


> When you guys plow up against walls, like walls that devide the property line, would it ever be possible to push a little to hard making the wall fall?
> 
> I plow a few places that have a wall like that, and well sense its my first year plowing, I have alot to learn, so would stacking all the snow against the wall make it fall?
> 
> Thanks fellas.


Yes, be carefull you dont want to buy anyone a wall..
when you can put the snow some where else, then you dont have to worry about it.
but if you have to make sure you dont accually push against the wall..leave some space.

good luck,


----------



## Killswitch

Well Fridays event was a pretty good sized one for this time of yeay huh guys?

We had anywhere from 6 to 8 plus inches here depending on what part of SE Michigan you were in.

I was out for 11 hours and no runs drips or errors except my cell phone software totally failed on a phone Ive had for four years and the man I sub for couldnt reach me and was bummed but what can I do. Tried a few pay fones but thats a joke anymore.

But it was a good event and I hope everyone did good with few issues.

Im wondering if we are gonna get a melt off. Im already worried about some of my stacking and storing areas getting maxed out as Im sure some of you are as well.


----------



## flykelley

PremierLand said:


> They're saying 2-3" for weds. How and Why do they predit so early? They barely get the nextday forcasts right, so why do they try 4 days in advandce? But hey, hopefully they are right. LOL


Mark
The best thing to do is look at the sat images along with radar. See where the cloud cover and rain or snow is and watch how it will track. Like fridays storm alot of weather guys where saying only 1-3 for us north of Detroit, but after looking at radar and sat images. I thought with the size of the front and a little help with south winds to keep the storm tracking north we will get a bunch of snow.Well as you know it did track north and leave us with a good 6 inchs of snow.

Regards Mike


----------



## S-10 Plower

Flykelly,
Where in Waterford are yo i think i might have seen your truck in friday mornings storm around 315 am on m-59 by meijers?

Mark


----------



## flykelley

S-10 Plower said:


> Flykelly,
> Where in Waterford are yo i think i might have seen your truck in friday mornings storm around 315 am on m-59 by meijers?
> 
> Mark


Hi Mark
I do have a account on Pontaic Lake rd across from Mejiers, but I wasn't there till about 4:15 am. I have white lettering on the windows of the ext cab part of my truck.

Regards Mike


----------



## JRG12

*How much to charge?*

This is my first year in the business and have no idea how to bid out jobs.

One of my lawn maintenance accounts asked me to bid on their parking lots. It is about 4100 sq. ft. with 265ft. of city sidewalks. The business is located in Royal Oak and the owner is a family friend so I don't want to gouge him but I also don't want to do it for free.

Looking for price break down of lot, sidewalks, and salting seperately. Any help is appreciated.


----------



## DJC

PremierLand said:


> They're saying 2-3" for weds. How and Why do they predit so early? They barely get the nextday forcasts right, so why do they try 4 days in advandce? But hey, hopefully they are right. LOL


You are so right Premier......... The only people that can be so wrong and still have a job.


----------



## alternative

*ITs all about Ratings.*

any of the news channels are gonna compete with each other for the BEST forcast. you need to look online at government websites for actual weather.


----------



## Plow Dude

I can't stand listening to Chuck Gaidica! I prefer Jerry Hodack on channel seven. I don't think that these forecasters realize the amount of people that rely on an accurate forecast, especially snow plowers and construction workers, so they can prepare for what is coming to them. 950 AM is usually pretty accruate. Do you guys prefer going out at 2:00am as opposed to starting in the afternoon? I like to go out in the middle of the night so you don't have to deal with cars and traffic, and customers are usually asleep, so your phone isn't ringing off the hook with them freaking out.


----------



## PremierLand

I like going out at 2am, alot less stupid drivers to deal with.


----------



## flykelley

Hi Guys
Looking at that storm mass makes me think if it keeps tracking like it is we will get 3-6 inchs. I hear they have been backing off the snowfall to 1-3. We'll have to wait and see.

Regards Mike


----------



## PremierLand

flykelley said:


> Hi Guys
> Looking at that storm mass makes me think if it keeps tracking like it is we will get 3-6 inchs. I hear they have been backing off the snowfall to 1-3. We'll have to wait and see.
> 
> Regards Mike


Well mike, I hope your right and we get 6"!!!

BTW Mike, on the Silverados, for the light on the roof, when I take the wire out of the tail light, will the switch that powers my strobes also power the roof light? or is it a seperate switch.


----------



## flykelley

PremierLand said:


> Well mike, I hope your right and we get 6"!!!
> 
> BTW Mike, on the Silverados, for the light on the roof, when I take the wire out of the tail light, will the switch that powers my strobes also power the roof light? or is it a seperate switch.


Hi Mark
Not sure what you are asking but when the strobes were wired , they used the factory roof switch. I would not hook anything else up to them. Behind the B pillar is a wire that is run to those switchs on the left side of your dash. I would use that switch to wire up a roof light.

Regards Mike


----------



## PremierLand

Thanks Mike. I apperciate it.

Truck just hit 61k!


----------



## alternative

*Looks like snow*

somewhere between 3 and 7" go figure,, they still cant get the forecast exact. I know its a science and weather can change instantly, but they should just say its gonna snow. and thats all we know!


----------



## Five Star Lawn Care LLC

hey we are ready for anything....bring on the 15" monster


There no business like snow business :redbounce purplebou :yow!:


----------



## PremierLand

this really sucks, its not going to be a night storm, its going to be a thursday, thursday night storm 

I was hoping it'd all fall tonight and work all am and morning


----------



## alternative

*yes*

i too hate plowing during the day.. but if we get hit with7-10" over the next 24 hrs we will all be out for the whole day, trying to keep up with the storm. Double pushes coming up.!!! Customers arent going to be happy ..


----------



## Killswitch

This is a weird storm....Ann Arbor here and we have a light snow with a light drizzle. Lotta people waitin, lotta people anxious.

I get paid by the hour and could use a nice double push.

payup


----------



## alternative

*4-6"*

southeast along the lake is going to get bombed.. up to 9" We;ll see if these guys can accurately predict? i ll bet we get 4"


----------



## PremierLand

are you guys doing double pushes for residentials? or are you just going at the end of the storm. There will be about 5 inches on the ground by 5pm so I wasthinking of going and doing the resi's before they get home from work, or atleast some of the drives, and then doing them again in the early am...

what do you guys think?


----------



## esshakim

im personally gonna wait untill the storm is done tonight and then get my residential accounts done. but its really depends on the way the storm comes if it stops snowing between 5-9 ill be out tonight plowing


----------



## Killswitch

Wow......Hella storm. I was out for fifteen hours and after I wind down and crash for a few Ill be going out to do some clean ups.


----------



## Keith_480231

*Dec. 15th storm*

Well after that one! What a day just got home after cleaning up! Does any weather people get the forecast right? Ha ha. I can't wait to see what the invoices are going to be this month! payup up! Keep it coming I say!


----------



## CamLand

Yeah I must say that was an enjoyable storm.I'm not much into dealing with the traffic that was out that time of day but we all made it through it and made some pretty good money...See you guys at the Bar...payup payup


----------



## PremierLand

That storm sucked, it was heavy as heck.

But anyway, Mike (flykelley) you called the snowfall inches right on the money, for the past couple storms..... I think you should be hired by plowsite to be Plowsites own forecaster, lol.

BTW: I am never ever doing gas stations again, something that should have taken me 20-30min took me an hour in a half beacause it was noon and there was tons of traffic.


----------



## flykelley

PremierLand said:


> That storm sucked, it was heavy as heck.
> 
> But anyway, Mike (flykelley) you called the snowfall inches right on the money, for the past couple storms..... I think you should be hired by plowsite to be Plowsites own forecaster, lol.
> 
> BTW: I am never ever doing gas stations again, something that should have taken me 20-30min took me an hour in a half beacause it was noon and there was tons of traffic.


Hey Mark
I just got lucky, but with my pilot training they do teach a little bit about weather. Mostly I just look at the sat pictures and radar and look for the storm size and its track. Now we all know that mother nature can make fronts move around but if the front is tracking pretty steady its not that hard to figure how much snow we will get. I'm with you on gas stations someone else can do them, they are a PITA.

Regards Mike


----------



## CamLand

Mike ,Do you still have that lightbar and if so what price are you looking for...?


----------



## flykelley

CamLand said:


> Mike ,Do you still have that lightbar and if so what price are you looking for...?


Camland
Are you talking about the Showme LEd, if so yes it is still on my truck and in use. It is for sale for $100.00 plus shipping. If I can't sell it for that price I will just leave it on the truck and sell the other one, a code 3 mini.

Regards Mike


----------



## Jason Pallas

Anyone see the forecast of the end of the week? They say a chance for snow (or maybe rain) on x-mas eve day or x-mas day. Great - another xmas spent in a plow truck.


----------



## PremierLand

Jason... Has it snowed many times before on xmas? If so, do customers complain if you dont show up. Plus for commercial, alot of places are not open, so couldnt you just do them on the 26th or 27th?


----------



## CamLand

I belive it was the code 3 mini...


----------



## Jason Pallas

Mark-heck yeah! Just in the last eight years I can remember working at least 4 or 5 x-mas days or x-mas eves. It sorta sucks. Customers do get real pissed if you're not there. You'll get a lot of calls - because everyone is either having company over or getting ready to go out. There's a lot of pressure on that day if it snows. The commercials (for the most part) are all closed - but if you have a few that are open, you can bet they want to be plowed. I've celebrated X-mas with my family and kids on the 26th more times in the last 15 years than I have on the 25th because of the weather.


----------



## PremierLand

Jason Pallas said:


> Mark-heck yeah! Just in the last eight years I can remember working at least 4 or 5 x-mas days or x-mas eves. It sorta sucks. Customers do get real pissed if you're not there. You'll get a lot of calls - because everyone is either having company over or getting ready to go out. There's a lot of pressure on that day if it snows. The commercials (for the most part) are all closed - but if you have a few that are open, you can bet they want to be plowed. I've celebrated X-mas with my family and kids on the 26th more times in the last 15 years than I have on the 25th because of the weather.


Right on. Ya the only commercial lot I would have to do is Zazz, and that is a pain no matter what the date is. I did the lighting and stuff on the pumps there and everyone is in my way, and someone that should take 20min to plow takes an hour in a half with people in the way. lol....

For resi's, do you charge more on xmas? I hope it doesnt snow on xmas, or xmas eve, because ill be real cranky around family members then. lol


----------



## Tscape

Last Christmas Eve we got about 8-10" if I recall correctly. I remember my wife calling me and asking, "when are you going to be home?" because all the family was showing up. I was so pissed. What part of "I don't know" don't you understand? You think I want to be out plowing?


----------



## brunosplace

Hey Turfscape, did you get a spare pump yet? So you dont have to panic like last season when your E-60 puked? If you need a hand or a part (including a loaner E-47) in a pinch I'm only a few miles from you.


----------



## flykelley

CamLand said:


> I belive it was the code 3 mini...


Yes Camland I still have that code 3 mini, sitting in my other garage. Looks like new, I have never used it. I bought it and was told it was a display model. I need $125.00 for that one and I will pay shipping. It is not a magnet mount and it is a hardwire model.I can send pictures if you like.

Regards Mike


----------



## Jason Pallas

I know - I had to give up my $150 Aerosmith ticket for last thursday because of the snow. My teenage daughter went in my place with my wife and her friends. Damm snow.


----------



## Killswitch

Well I just bought round trip plane tickets to Philly on the 13th of January with a hotel and car to see my girlfriend so plan on an event that weekend.

I call.


----------



## alternative

*you know its gonna snow killswitch*

its inevitable... you leave=it snows. thats how it goes, and Marc, YES - it always seems to snow Christmas eve or day, and YES, you bet you willl be out (especially residentials.) Commercial, should be done before the 26th too , to avoid any complaints, or any negligant liability. You get in to this game knowing, that WHENEVER it snows, you gotta go. Thats life. Trust me i as well as every other ,,,, HATE working on holidays... Especially New years eve, (like 1995) That really sucks, but guess what ; Suck it up or get out of this field!


----------



## PremierLand

alternative said:


> its inevitable... you leave=it snows. thats how it goes, and Marc, YES - it always seems to snow Christmas eve or day, and YES, you bet you willl be out (especially residentials.) Commercial, should be done before the 26th too , to avoid any complaints, or any negligant liability. You get in to this game knowing, that WHENEVER it snows, you gotta go. Thats life. Trust me i as well as every other ,,,, HATE working on holidays... Especially New years eve, (like 1995) That really sucks, but guess what ; Suck it up or get out of this field!


True that. I know its part of it, it just still sucks. lol. I like the field, up until the 14th hour is sitting in the truck. ha


----------



## Tscape

brunosplace said:


> Hey Turfscape, did you get a spare pump yet? So you dont have to panic like last season when your E-60 puked? If you need a hand or a part (including a loaner E-47) in a pinch I'm only a few miles from you.


Thanks, man! No. I am still in the market for a spare e60.


----------



## JRG12

*How much to charge?*

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

This is my first year in the business and have no idea how to bid out jobs.

One of my lawn maintenance accounts asked me to bid on their parking lots. It is about 4100 sq. ft. with 265ft. of city sidewalks. The business is located in Royal Oak and the owner is a family friend so I don't want to gouge him but I also don't want to do it for free.

Looking for price break down of lot, sidewalks, and salting seperately. Any help is appreciated.


----------



## Jason Pallas

Yeah - working xmas sucks. If you think it sucks when you're single - wait 'til you're married and have kids and your wife has to explain to your 4 year-old why daddy isn't here to "watch you open your presents from Santa" because he has to plow. Don't worry you won't be able to hear anything in the truck all day because the sound of your heart breaking will create a deafening ringing that lasts the whole day long. You're a mean one Mr.Grinch.

Don't forget 7-11 is always open - you can always get a x-mas Taquito and a Big Gulp. That's way better than that x-mas dinner you'll miss.

...... not to mention all the repercusions from the in-laws about missing x-mas...... oh yeah, and once you do finally get home don't forget to look forward to the old lady calling to tell you that you missed a spot and if you don't get back out there right now, she's not paying her whole bill. Yeah..... Merrry F##cking x-mas to you too lady. 

And to all ...... a good night.


----------



## PremierLand

Jason Pallas said:


> Yeah - working xmas sucks. If you think it sucks when you're single - wait 'til you're married and have kids and your wife has to explain to your 4 year-old why daddy isn't here to "watch you open your presents from Santa" because he has to plow. Don't worry you won't be able to hear anything in the truck all day because the sound of your heart breaking will create a deafening ringing that lasts the whole day long. You're a mean one Mr.Grinch.
> 
> Don't forget 7-11 is always open - you can always get a x-mas Taquito and a Big Gulp. That's way better than that x-mas dinner you'll miss.
> 
> ...... not to mention all the repercusions from the in-laws about missing x-mas...... oh yeah, and once you do finally get home don't forget to look forward to the old lady calling to tell you that you missed a spot and if you don't get back out there right now, she's not paying her whole bill. Yeah..... Merrry F##cking x-mas to you too lady.
> 
> And to all ...... a good night.


WOW. Well Jason, I dont think its going to snow this xmas. I sure hope it doesnt, more for your sake than mine.

On another note, I just dropped like 5 customers today, they are old ladys who want to talk all the time and come outside and try to talk to me at 2am. I over booked my route this season, so I kind of needed to drop some people. lol.

Next year im doing strictly commercial, most likely trying to be a sub for the DeClarks.


----------



## brunosplace

Turfscape

paplower has two E-60's listed for sale in the used equip listings


----------



## alternative

*Well said Jason*

thats the way it is..


----------



## Tscape

brunosplace said:


> Turfscape
> 
> paplower has two E-60's listed for sale in the used equip listings


I am waiting to see if the guy who paid him actually gets his.


----------



## Jason Pallas

Mark - I didn't think that DeClark's did that many over on this side of town. They're mainly over in Shelby, Utica, Macomb, etc. Mike's kid and my older kid are in 4H together.


----------



## PremierLand

Jason Pallas said:


> Mark - I didn't think that DeClark's did that many over on this side of town. They're mainly over in Shelby, Utica, Macomb, etc. Mike's kid and my older kid are in 4H together.


Ya they dont work around here, but my buddies dad who owns a const. company works for them in the winter as a sub, and they are mainly in Macomb twp he said. I dont mind going out there next year to get some work, its not that far. Its all commercial, whereas around here, alot is resi. And after these few storms, I learned that resi's and gas stations suck. lol. Plus with being a sub its alot less hassle for me. So hopefully next year I can be sub for them. BTW whats 4h?


----------



## Killswitch

Why not plan on trying to secure a few good commercials for next season. There is more hassle but a lot more cash to be profited.

Im subbing this year but will be doing just that for next season.


----------



## PremierLand

Killswitch said:


> Why not plan on trying to secure a few good commercials for next season. There is more hassle but a lot more cash to be profited.
> 
> Im subbing this year but will be doing just that for next season.


Because Next year im going to western, and when im home I dont want to have to worry about getting paid and doing books and such and I wont have to worry about my bro (who will work for me) dealing with old customers. Plus when you a sub with that company, they cover the libability insurance, so its more money ill save.

I put in bids at 3 apartment places and one big realestate co that only sells comm lots (my moms bosses bro owns it). and I just couldnt compete with the bids that they were given from other landscapers, they were just too low, or I was too high... I have 4 commercial accounts now and love doing those, but the resis suck.

Anyway, I know its less money, but I rather be a sub still. When I get out of college I wont be a sub tho. Hopefully by then I'll be out of the lawn maintenance crap. I also plan on being a sub up at Waystern (western).


----------



## Killswitch

Go Broncos.


----------



## adam5557

Hey guys i finally got a truck ,after a hard summer of work it has paid off, 2001 f250 7.3l diesel ext cab. I only do around 20 residential driveways and will be putting a plow on within a month as i get my license january 12. I wanted to get your guys opinion on if you think any one would hire me as a sub, cause i have no experience yet. I would appreciate any comments.Thanks guys


----------



## Killswitch

As long as you are 18, insured and insurable, Im quite sure youd be able to find some work.


----------



## Five Star Lawn Care LLC

why would one have to be 18?....have never had a issue with insuring an under 18 to drive a plow


----------



## alternative

*18 at least*

I personally wouldnt hire a 16 yr old , just based on his normal driving experience. Not to mention, driving in snow, and plowing ?? no way. go elsewhrere and get experience plowing and learn basic driving skills first.. then i still probably wouldnt put you anywhrere other than a LARGE open Industrial lot.


----------



## adam5557

I am looking to sub for anyone, and to get some experience. I am turning 16 in january and will be getting a plow to do residential, and then looking for sub work.Thanks


----------



## Killswitch

Five Star Lawn Care LLC said:


> why would one have to be 18?....have never had a issue with insuring an under 18 to drive a plow


Im just re voicing what Ive heard suggested and frankly its so restricted getting a license these days I dont even think kids do a lot of solo driving till they are 17 anyways, and even then theres restrictions on when and what they can operate.


----------



## PremierLand

Killswitch said:


> Im just re voicing what Ive heard suggested and frankly its so restricted getting a license these days I dont even think kids do a lot of solo driving till they are 17 anyways, and even then theres restrictions on when and what they can operate.


depending on the persons driving expierece they could get a job... When I was 16, I basically was pulling trailers, backing them up, driving in snowy conditions, etc. Im sure it scared the hell out of my parents, but I came out okay and a better driver...

I also have driven over 20k miles between the time I was 16-17, and in 7 months I have driven around 30k miles. So I have more expierence than most 16-17 year olds, but I honestly think they MIGHT be able to handle a plow truck, just dont pick the kid who has a short attention span and speeds and drives reckless to get ATTENTION. If its a responsible kid and knows his stuff its possible....

However, I can see why someone wouldnt hire someone under 18. Most of the kids under 18 drive CRAZY and dont pay attention to the road, and no clue to their surroundings. When im older, I most likely wouldnt hire someone under 18. Leaving my school at the end of the day is like a nascar race track. There are soooo many accidents in the parking lot, and if anyone has driven down vernier around 3pm during the school day, they know what im talking about. LOL.

Merry Christmas Fellas!


----------



## PremierLand

I was just napping, and had a dream there was 6" on the ground. LOL. So I woke up and came to my pc to check the weather and they are saying 2-3" on the 24th.

Whats wrong with me? lol. Who the heck dreams about it snowing?    payup


----------



## CamLand

Hmmm it's suppose to be 40 Saturday Mark.But this is Michigan you never know...I've pushed many times on Christmas..


----------



## PremierLand

True, but at night it sopossed to fall down to 31.

http://wwwa.accuweather.com/forecast.asp?zipcode=48236&partner=accuweather

If it does snow, its going to be super wet and heavy.

Before I didnt want it to snow on xmas, but now I actually wont care as long as I finish my route by 3pm.


----------



## jsbmaine

PremierLand said:


> depending on the persons driving expierece they could get a job... When I was 16, I basically was pulling trailers, backing them up, driving in snowy conditions, etc. Im sure it scared the hell out of my parents, but I came out okay and a better driver...
> 
> I agree with Mark.....
> I bought my first plow truck at 16, got my CDL at 18, and my senior year of high school I hauled steel on a tractor trailer from Philadelphia to Pittsburgh almost every weekend. I also drove a Mack tandem with a 13' highway plow for the township I lived in during the winter..... then went out and did 10 residential accounts of my own. Age is less important than attention and care. A responsible teenager is a better employee than an irresponsible adult.
> 
> Now I'm 24, milking cows full time and plowing in the winter. I also run a wrecker when there is enough work. If I had not started early, I would not be where I am now. I think it's important not to discourage anyone who is getting into business at a young age.


----------



## Jason Pallas

Actually the 18 year old thing is a legal stipulation in the State of Michigan. You guys need to check your Michigan OSHA requirements - briefly, anyone under 18 HAS TO HAVE a minor work permit and can only work a specifed number of hours weekly. I believe the shift durations are also limited. Beyond that, the types of equipment that a minor can operate is limited too. You'd be on really shakey ground claiming sub status for a minor too - they'd most likey rule that he was an at will employee because he was under the age of majority and unable to enter into a sub contract legally.
If you guys doubt this, reference the story in the news this week about the tool and die shop owners in Holly that are in MAJOR TROUBLE because they hired a high school student to operate a press and the kid cut off 4 of his fingers (after only a short time at work there) - and just shy of his 18 birthday by 3 weeks. I don't believe these guys did anything wrong at all - they were thrying to hire in a local kid to give him some experience and a good paying job - they just let him operate a machine that the State said he shouldn't be operating and now they're looking at a lot of legal trouble and the last I heard criminal charges too. I feel really bad for them - but that's what hiring a minor will get you.

BTW - Mark, 4H is a agriculture/farm oriented youth organization. VERY POPULAR in rural communities and a great organization.


----------



## alternative

21 to obtain a CDL in Michigan... not 18.. (even though not needed.) However, anyone driving one of my trucks MUST have a CDL.. it just show that they really know about / how to drive a truck. - skillfully!
I only hire 18 and up.. too many legal ramifications, and bullcrap involved with minors. But on his own... good for him,, keep up with the residentials, or (Get some of those Gas staions from Marc)??? I dont discourage any youth trying to work,(( I started at 13, cutting lawns, all my neighborhood )) and it teaches responsibility and discipline. But not too many contractors will hire you. SORRY...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

alternative said:


> 21 to obtain a CDL in Michigan... not 18.. (even though not needed.) However, anyone driving one of my trucks MUST have a CDL.. it just show that they really know about / how to drive a truck. - skillfully!
> I only hire 18 and up.. too many legal ramifications, and bullcrap involved with minors. But on his own... good for him,, keep up with the residentials, or (Get some of those Gas staions from Marc)??? I dont discourage any youth trying to work,(( I started at 13, cutting lawns, all my neighborhood )) and it teaches responsibility and discipline. But not too many contractors will hire you. SORRY...


You need to be 21 in if you are driving interstate--between 2 states--18 if you are driving intrastate--within the state of MI. I know because I have the book on my desk and I just had a 19 year old employee obtain his CDL at the beginning of the year.

Yes the other stuff is BS. Can't even operate a paper shredder under 16. Totally assinine. How the heck can these kids learn how to work? How can we teach them to work if they aren't allowed? Then we blame the kids for not wanting to work. No wonder, they can't do anything worthwhile until they're 18.


----------



## adam5557

Yea thanks for the help guys. I do agree with mark that most teenagers don't have much driving experience and don't pay attention when driving. I am definatly not one of the many teenagers that is like that. I have driven well over 20k miles around the city, highway miles w/ 24ft enclosed trailer, and have driven in many snowstorms. So I do have experience driving just not as much as a older adult. I personally love to work, unlike many teenagers at my school and I think its a good way for me to get ready for the real world.Thank you for the help.


----------



## PremierLand

Alternative, I thought a CDL was 18? Im pretty sure it is. Because a few months ago, when I was trying to get a job with FEMA, they said I needed a CDL, I was looking at SOS online and I thought it said 18. The only thing that stopped me was that you had to be 23 to work for fema. I wanted to drive trailers from Indiana to the hurricane states and you get paid per mile. You have to have a 3/4ton with brake controller, a cdl and thats about it.


----------



## alternative

*Not Positive*

but i thought i read somewhere the age is 21 for CDL... but then agian its been so long since ive taken the test and i dont have a CDL book in front of me. I just thought it was 21..?? could be wrong.


----------



## amw

i think 21 is if you travel out of michigan and 18 is only inside michigan..
i may be wrong..but i am pretty sure i am not..

Happy Holidays to all


----------



## Tscape

Did anyone read #320 by alternative?!?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Turfscape LLC said:


> Did anyone read #320 by alternative?!?


Did anyone read #321 by me??

I HAVE THE BOOK ON MY DESK. 21 TO TRAVEL INTERSTATE--BETWEEN STATES. 18 TO TRAVEL INTRASTATE--WITHIN MICHIGAN. I had an employee who was 19 at the time get one earlier this year.


----------



## Jason Pallas

Holy crap - that ice last night was a nightmare! Roads were dangerous as h$ll. I was coming back from my last minute xmas shopping and the pavement went from fine to black ice in five minutes. Just shows what a degree pr two will do.
Everybody done with their shopping? What'd you all get your wives and girlfriends?

BTW - Farm and Family has an AWESOME sale. $20 off any bill over $100 and/or 20% off any one single ticket item.

I got $200 worth of horse and poultry feed for $160 and an $800 air compressor from $640. They've got a lot of tools and supplies (tires, trailer parts, truck/farm accssories). It was a madhouse but we saved A LOT of $ for stuff for the business and the farm. They also have alot of Carhart stuff 35%-40% off too. The wife better like her new Carhart - it's one of those limited edition Sherpa coats. Seen those? Those are cool and look warm as hell.


----------



## PremierLand

Sounds like you came across some good deals.

Those roads were reallll bad, plus they dont plow my street so it was super icy, I needed 4x4 just to pull up my driveway.

Anyway, looks like its not going to snow afterall tommorrow night! 

BTW: anyone need a 20ft enclosed trailer?


----------



## alternative

how much for the trailer, and why you selling it????


----------



## alternative

*Xmas --- joke*

this is too funny,,,, will make you laugh and view the burger world totally different. Merry Christmas.. See link

http://www.americanangst.com/dingfries.html


----------



## PremierLand

alternative said:


> how much for the trailer, and why you selling it????


Im thinking about $4600. Im Going to college next year, and im most likely just going to do landscaping, not lawncare, thus, I want a dump trailer, and its stupid for me to waste $4800 ($100 + 4 years) to store the trailer at the yard and have it depreciate in value. So I want a dump trailer for landscaping, and I'd just keep it in my garage, and then once a week or every other week I could come home and do a sod job or mulch, etc. That way I wont be committed to anyone really, and I wont have as much stress.

Im also selling my truck in the spring so I can get an Ext cab.


----------



## CamLand

When the time comes lmk Mark.I'm going to be looking for equipment in the spring...


----------



## PremierLand

alternative said:


> this is too funny,,,, will make you laugh and view the burger world totally different. Merry Christmas.. See link
> 
> http://www.americanangst.com/dingfries.html


HAHA, is that homer, it sounds like him?


----------



## flykelley

PremierLand said:


> HAHA, is that homer, it sounds like him?


Mark
Hope you and your family have a great christmas. Call me if you ever need anything.

Regards Mike


----------



## PremierLand

flykelley said:


> Mark
> Hope you and your family have a great christmas. Call me if you ever need anything.
> 
> Regards Mike


Thank you very much, I wish your family a great christmas also.


----------



## PremierLand

Are you guys working tonight/tomorrow?


----------



## Five Star Lawn Care LLC

CamLand said:


> When the time comes lmk Mark.I'm going to be looking for equipment in the spring...


if you are going to be looking to buy a big mower....im going to be selling my 2005 twin engine dixie in the spring...72", 54hp beast with only 180 hours


----------



## CamLand

Damn Eric,you just bought that...


----------



## alternative

*How much*

That sounds like a bad ass machine.... how much you lookin to get.. and are they Yanmar diesel?


----------



## PremierLand

Anyone looking at the forcast, They're saying 2" of snow friday night. I wonder how long that prediction will last


----------



## amw

PremierLand said:


> Anyone looking at the forcast, They're saying 2" of snow friday night. I wonder how long that prediction will last


from what i see we will get a little snow sat. morning...which will change over to rain..


----------



## Tscape

PremierLand said:


> Anyone looking at the forcast, They're saying 2" of snow friday night. I wonder how long that prediction will last


On Monday I give them no credence for what they say will happen on Friday. On Thursday, Friday's forecast will be 50/50.


----------



## Keith_480231

Yeah lets hope they can get it right eh. Need some money!!!payup payup payup Need to pay-off those Christmas presents!!


----------



## brunosplace

*Looking for Sub-work*

Hey Guys, I'm looking for some more sub work to do as the outfit I was working with has added an employee and company truck, work for me has declined. I am in Whitmore Lake (just north of Ann Arbor & south of Brighton)and willing to travel in about 40-50 mile radius if the pay and hours are right. Reply to [email protected] or call 517-861-6471


----------



## Keith_480231

Hey what have you guys heard about today???? Thought they were talking about freezeing rain tonight? And then I thought someone said something about snow also??? That would make the old lady happy??


----------



## CamLand

I was just watching Channel 7 and they are calling for 1-3 by Saturday morning...I sure hope so then I can get one more billing in for the monthpayup


----------



## flykelley

CamLand said:


> I was just watching Channel 7 and they are calling for 1-3 by Saturday morning...I sure hope so then I can get one more billing in for the monthpayup


Camland Im with you on one more billing. I am going through withdrawal's with no snow to push for about 2 weeks now. Pray to the snow god's.

Good Luck Mike


----------



## Five Star Lawn Care LLC

Have fun plowing boys  ....Im leaving tomorrow morning for some rest and relaxation at Kalahari Resort.....it feels great to finally take a vacation


----------



## CamLand

Hey Eric ,You see your property on Haggerty wtf guy was trying to climb the hill...Play safe brother


----------



## alternative

*no....*

how about snow on the 2nd... who wants to plow on New years eve.. even if its during the day.. Not me.. but oh well.


----------



## Keith_480231

On foot or in a truck? Saw a guy a couple of weeks ago that was fooling around and buried his 4-wheeler in a huge snowbank by my house. It was quite hilarious!


----------



## Keith_480231

Looks like Friday night and Saturday for snow eh?


----------



## Five Star Lawn Care LLC

CamLand said:


> Hey Eric ,You see your property on Haggerty wtf guy was trying to climb the hill...Play safe brother


what do you mean?


----------



## flykelley

Ok Guys
Looking at radar at 10:30 pm Michigan time, its looks to me like the storm is going to be here sooner than late friday night like the weatherman say's. I am thinking 3-5 inchs starting late friday afternoon and stopping sometime early saturday am.payup I hope I'm right we need snow around here, I'm going nuts with nothing to do.:yow!: 

Regards Mike


----------



## alternative

*Remember last weekend*

its quite warm for snow to stick to the concrete. and temps above freezing, i will bet we only get a max of 2" if that. Im not being negative here but, its just not the right conditions for snow to accumulate, although it will be all over the grass. Just my opinion. We;ll see!


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Took a soil temp the other day here in GR. 38* at the 2" level and 42* at the 6". There's a lot of heat left in the ground, it's no wonder it disappeared so fast and that the lots kept icing up every time so bad after plowing.


----------



## Keith_480231

I beleive that the temps will hinder the accumulation but we should see some kind of something right? Need to get in the truck and do something going nuts with no work!:redbounce :redbounce


----------



## Keith_480231

*Question for everyone?*

 Hey has anyone thought of calling on real estate companies and asking if they would have a use for our services(snow plowing)? Just thought of this the other day. You know like they are going to go "show" a home for sale and the drive is full of snow and the walks are covered. I know that it would have to be a vacant home but just curious if anyone has ever thought about this. Might be able to turn it into a year round gig with lawn maintenance in summer,spring/fall clean-ups,etc. I guess what I am saying is like a property maintenance co. Just looking for extra cash/ideas. Wife has back/neck problems and can't work and it's hard with only one income right now. Any suggestions guys? Thanks for your input!


----------



## flykelley

Keith_480231 said:


> I beleive that the temps will hinder the accumulation but we should see some kind of something right? Need to get in the truck and do something going nuts with no work!:redbounce :redbounce


Hi Keith
Here in Waterford we still have snow on the ground, buts it's melting away quick. I drove into the backyard the other day and the ground is frozen here. I'm thinking somewhere in the 3-4 inch range by the time its all done. Now if the storm gets weaker or shifts to the north during the day today the snowfall amount will be less. Just my guess looking at radar.

Regards Mike


----------



## PremierLand

Keith, I did that without much luck, execpt I tried to go for the commercial ones. My moms boss owns a pretty darn big commercial realestate co, and I asked him about it, and they're signed with 3 C's already. Hopefully next year though.... But for the residential real estate co's, its a good idea.


----------



## alternative

*good luck..*

3c's is very reputable, and has tons of manpower.. good luck trying to steal the job from them. Only way will be to lowball. and nobody wants a lowballer!


----------



## flykelley

alternative said:


> 3c's is very reputable, and has tons of manpower.. good luck trying to steal the job from them. Only way will be to lowball. and nobody wants a lowballer!


Yes but Mark has a inside to the Boss. That is worth something.

Regards Mike


----------



## alternative

Doesn t matter... if the BOSS likes 3cs work, which i am sure he does.. he will not change companies. Its human nature. People dont like to change if they dont have to. And I think it would also be a conflict of interest for your mom. If you screw up ONE time, it could affect your moms relations at work.


----------



## flykelley

alternative said:


> Doesn t matter... if the BOSS likes 3cs work, which i am sure he does.. he will not change companies. Its human nature. People dont like to change if they dont have to. And I think it would also be a conflict of interest for your mom. If you screw up ONE time, it could affect your moms relations at work.


Alt
You are right about change, but I can say if you have someone on the inside it can and will help you most of the time. Right or wrong that is the way it is. I know ,I have lived both side's of it. When I get a job with some help from the inside I know what can happen to that person if I don't do my job. That's why it can cause problem's but I try to treat all my customers the same way, and so far it has worked. I do what I say I going to do, when I say I will do it, for the price I said I would do it for. That keep's most people happy.

Regards Mike


----------



## PremierLand

flykelley said:


> Alt
> You are right about change, but I can say if you have someone on the inside it can and will help you most of the time. Right or wrong that is the way it is. I know ,I have lived both side's of it. When I get a job with some help from the inside I know what can happen to that person if I don't do my job. That's why it can cause problem's but I try to treat all my customers the same way, and so far it has worked. I do what I say I going to do, when I say I will do it, for the price I said I would do it for. That keep's most people happy.
> 
> Regards Mike


Hey mike. sorry to bug you. Im assuming your not by your cell phone, but I tried callin you. Can you please call me as soon as you can, thanks 313 477 4505.

Mark


----------



## Keith_480231

No I was thinking of contacting RESIDENTIAL not the COMMERCIAL agents for driveways . I know it wouldn't be possible to compete with 3C's. I am just trying to come up with more ways to make money for myself because my wife needs back surgery and I don't have medical insurance right now! Need all the money I can get right now. Hey just wondering if anyone is looking for any body to work during the day for cash? Let me know I would appreciate it!!!


----------



## PremierLand

Mike, I finally got it, I remounted the ground to a different location, filled up the fluid some more, and messed with the connections some (cleaned the edges around the female adapter) and it finally worked. I still cant get over how stupid they have that connectors. Oh well, thats life. Thank you very much for your help, especially sense it was kinda late. I really appreciate it.


----------



## NankoGroup

*Willing to Help*

Hey if anyone in SE michigan needs a sub, let me know, I have a brand new truck and plow ready to work. 734 306 4255 Thanks, Ted


----------



## alternative

*Lots of snow..*

Looks like nothing as I assumed. we currently have about 1/4 of an inch> and the snow is moving north. (Kinda like last weekend?) Guess what though,, winter has just begun. We are gonna get lots more in the next 2-3 months.


----------



## PremierLand

Ya we had about 1/4 of an inch. The only thing that I hate is I have one old guy as a customer, and even if there is 1/8th of an inch on the ground he freaks out and wants me to come. Now its only a 16x25ft drive but I hate going out for only one person. I have a .5 inch trigger for this dude, but he still calls if its 1/8. Last time he called I didnt go out, and I dont think I will today either. Pisses me off. Sorry, I just need to vent.


----------



## alternative

*.5 trigger?? wtf*

i wouldnt take a trigger job of half inch. unless i had other to do as well. Thats just not worth the cost of fuel to start the engine on the truck. BILL HIM HARD.. maybe he;ll change his trigger. OR go with a bag of salt and spread on... will melt within a hour at these temps...


----------



## flykelley

PremierLand said:


> Ya we had about 1/4 of an inch. The only thing that I hate is I have one old guy as a customer, and even if there is 1/8th of an inch on the ground he freaks out and wants me to come. Now its only a 16x25ft drive but I hate going out for only one person. I have a .5 inch trigger for this dude, but he still calls if its 1/8. Last time he called I didnt go out, and I dont think I will today either. Pisses me off. Sorry, I just need to vent.


Mark we got a good 2 inchs here and it is wet. Went out at 5am and got back in at noon. Time for a nap.

Regards Mike


----------



## brunosplace

*Leaving lawn care bus.*

If anyone is interested, I have decided not to do lawns this year and have a couple items I will be parting company with. They are listed on Lawnsite here http://www.lawnsite.com/showthread.php?t=128049 however I can't get PM's over there for some reason, so if you are interested let me know here, or call me at 517-861-6471, email at [email protected]


----------



## Five Star Lawn Care LLC

alternative said:


> Doesn t matter... if the BOSS likes 3cs work, which i am sure he does.. he will not change companies. Its human nature. People dont like to change if they dont have to. And I think it would also be a conflict of interest for your mom. If you screw up ONE time, it could affect your moms relations at work.


totally not true...will explain later dont have time right now


----------



## snow_man_48045

Five Star Lawn Care LLC said:


> totally not true...will explain later dont have time right now


I agree 3C's doesn't scare me. We've taken work from the bigger guys before, with complaints about the past Co. It doesn't matter how big you are it's how well ya take care of the clients. Competion is good. Alot of bigger Co's won't give personal service and most are looking for that.
I picked up an account this fall. We'll the client was with the other Company for 12 years. Another client dumped their Co to go with us after 20 plus years.
Best thing to do this time of year is keep notes/pics on accounts that you want. Negative things like, lot not cleared when they opend, grass plowed up, snow piles in bushes or on top of walk ways, parking spots lost, ect. Then approch managers and sell your self and your services, tell then how you can do things better, show your notes and pics. They will be shocked how much ya payed attention to them! Works for me every time! National companies do this via e-mail fax or snail mail to your contact parties.
Scott


----------



## PremierLand

Did you guys look at wed's forcast. 2-3" of snow. I wish this would have happened last wed's. Oh well, hopefully we'll get around 8" so they shut down the school.


----------



## Ian

I don't see it. Maybe thursday or friday and then an inch or so at best. Nothing to exciting in the next week plus. Maybe it will change. Just a little colder and it could snow.

Mark,

How is the wisdom tooth situation?


----------



## alternative

*Never Fear*

i dont fear the big corps either... just saying that if the current company(3cs is doing a good job, they MOST likely will not lose their account. Not just beacause the kids mom works for the guy. Its quite possible, but 3cs does do good work and thier image is portrayed very professionally. I too have gotten work from many of the bigger LCOs , NOT by stealing the account, just obtaining after the past company has just made too many errors. Bigger companies are actually easier to compete against - because the fact that they lack personal service. Go for it mark


----------



## alternative

*2-3" ???*

remember this IS Michigan.. that can change in 5 minutes. always does


----------



## Keith_480231

Was trying to think of maybe starting something like a all around Property Maintenance Co. or something like that for special needs that certain customers would have. Just thought that a real estate agent wouldn't want to show /list a house that you were going to get your feet wet when showing, or when they pulled up the grass was really long, or if potential buyers drive by at night and light are out. What do you guys think????


----------



## Ian

It is an excellent idea to sell services to the real estate crowd. I plow one house this year that is empty and for sale. Come to think of it I plowed it last year as well and it was for sale then to.  


Try for more than just winter time service. Complete care package, outside and in. Routine checks of the property. Minor maintenance and improvements. Etc.


----------



## Keith_480231

Yes I was thinking it could be built up to include people that own rentals then possibly property management companies and the who knows! Right?


----------



## Ian

It is a proven idea.

Around the Traverse City area alot of cabins or vacation homes sit empty for long periods. There is a company there that works that position. I believe they are called Cottage Keepers or something like that. They offer the expected lawn and snow services to businesses and homes but also take advantage of all the empty vacation homes in the area. Closem down in the fall and open them up again in the spring.


----------



## Keith_480231

*Finally Snow!?!?!?!?*

Hey what has anyone heard of some snow 'round here for Thursday? Need to get out and plow something wife is driving me nuts!!! purplebou


----------



## PremierLand

They were saying snow for tonight, but now its rain! Hopefully sometime soon we can get some snow!


----------



## Keith_480231

Looks like from what I can see we are going to get some type of snow for thurs-sat time frame. Will there be any accumulation is still to be seen! Just getting anise!!!


----------



## snow_man_48045

As long as I can get some salt down this week, and get some thing on the invoices for o6. Tired of being an office rat


----------



## alternative

No snow this week, maybe next.


----------



## flykelley

alternative said:


> No snow this week, maybe next.


Im going crazy here with no snow. WILL SOMEONE PLEASE DO A SNOW DANCE OR SAY A PRAYER TO THE SNOW GODS.:redbounce

Regards Mike


----------



## alternative

I thought you worked for one of the big3 flykelly?


----------



## PremierLand

Its killing me too, we need some snow. I got bills to pay...

If anyones bored, check out www.collegehumor.com and look at some of the pic's they're so funny, espisally the halloween coustumes. such as http://www.collegehumor.com/pictures/87033/ They are so funny, just looking at this site, makes me cant wait to go to WMU in the fall. lol


----------



## flykelley

alternative said:


> I thought you worked for one of the big3 flykelly?


I do work for GM at the Truck Plant, but Im like the rest of you guys I have a new truck, plow, and ins to pay for. Beside's I really do like plowing and getting paid for it. It has been since Dec 16th that we have had a decent snow around here.

Regards Mike


----------



## Jason Pallas

I took the plows off two of our trucks and sent one into the shop to get a crank sensor replaced. That should do it - it'll be snowing in no time now


----------



## PremierLand

and im replacing the ball joints saturday, so I bet it snows all day saturday. But we really need some snow. Or someone to buy my dang trailer, lol.


----------



## Jason Pallas

Have fun - I hate ball joints. Replacing those suck. Hey, I saw they lit up that guy on Danbury Lne. Wasn't that down the street from your mom's boyfriend or something? Man - 16 rounds right in front of his wife and kid. That's a drug hit for sure. There goes the neighborhood.


----------



## flykelley

PremierLand said:


> and im replacing the ball joints saturday, so I bet it snows all day saturday. But we really need some snow. Or someone to buy my dang trailer, lol.


Mark
I can't belive the ball joints in your truck are worn out. What am I missing? Is it still under the ext warranty?

Regards Mike


----------



## Runner

Hey, Mike...What truck plant do you work at, the one down there, or up here in Flint?


----------



## PremierLand

Jason, yeah that was crazy on danbury ln. They had the whole street closed for hours. My moms boyfreind just moved a few months ago, and I had 2 other customers on that street before and those people also moved on me a few months ago. 

Mike, no the ext warranty is up. This weekend im going to have my pops look at it before I get into it too much.


----------



## alternative

you should get a set of ball joints when they sell you the plow, because they are bound to go to sh*t after a couple good seasons. Especially GM prod.
I have already done my 98 - actually every front end part on it.


----------



## flykelley

Runner said:


> Hey, Mike...What truck plant do you work at, the one down there, or up here in Flint?


Hi Runner
I started at the Truck Plant in Flint and in 1986 transfered to Pontaic. I have been down here longer now than when I left Flint. I do miss the old town, I grew up down in the Mott Park /GMI area.

Regards Mike


----------



## Jason Pallas

Yeah - no kidding about a case of ball joints. Don't forget to get a case of u-joints too. Those are lots of fun to replace as well. A lot of those GM trucks have CV joints - those are even more fun and lots more expensive to replace.

Mark, I hope you have a hoist. That job will be a real PIA if you're doing it with jacks and jack stands. Good luck.


----------



## PremierLand

Jason Pallas said:


> Yeah - no kidding about a case of ball joints. Don't forget to get a case of u-joints too. Those are lots of fun to replace as well. A lot of those GM trucks have CV joints - those are even more fun and lots more expensive to replace.
> 
> Mark, I hope you have a hoist. That job will be a real PIA if you're doing it with jacks and jack stands. Good luck.


Yea we have a hoist, and just about all the tools in the world. My pops used to be a mechanic, so he's got just about all those tools. I just wish that I knew alot and was as smart as him, and as smart as alot of you guys are, when it comes to mechanics. Im not that well educated when it comes to mechanic's.


----------



## flykelley

Mark
There is only one way to learn, get under that truck and hope you have help. Ask alot of questions, and bust some knuckle's.

Good Luck Mike


----------



## PremierLand

flykelley said:


> Mark
> There is only one way to learn, get under that truck and hope you have help. Ask alot of questions, and bust some knuckle's.
> 
> Good Luck Mike


Definitely. Every male in my family is real smart when it comes to mechanical things. I however dont really have an interest in it. But I've been learning. Ive done several brake jobs (with pops supervision) along with other things. But yeah, Im trying to learn as much as I can, so down the road im not forking out thousands of dollars to someone else to fix something that I dont know how to do.


----------



## alternative

aaaaaa ball joints are a pain, but if you can do them you ;ll save about 500 per wheel. I personally have lots of mechanical know how, but still would not attempt ball joints, due to the fact that you need lots of specialty tools - Especially a hoist. If your old man can do this.. you got it made. I wouldnt wait either.... bad ball joints will eventually destroy your front tires.


----------



## bigjeeping

I'm seriously going nuts without snow...... Thankfully I did pull off plowing that last storm on 12/30. We got about 3" which ALL melted the next day. I lucked-out and didn't get any PIA calls! Other than that, the extended forecast looks dry and I think I'm getting depressed. I skipped out on school this semester because I figured we'd have a bad @ss winter, but so far I've been laying around the house watching movies and twiddling my thumbs. I'm debating if I should look around for a job, just something to fill my time =(


----------



## PremierLand

I'v started to do some cleanup's that I didnt finish due to the snow. I did one today and next week ist sopossed to be realll warm so i'll do more then too.


----------



## alternative

*Cleanups.??*

damn i anit touching a peice of equipment unitl Spring.... too much mess.


----------



## PremierLand

most of the leaves and debris was already in piles so I just grabbed some rakes and tarps and thats it. I wasnt about to try starting up equipment in 35 degree weather.


----------



## Ian

*Detroit Auto Show*

Anybody going to the Detroit auto show?


----------



## Keith_480231

*Clean-ups???*

Hey PremierLand need any help doing any clean-ups? Need to do something with no snow!:realmad: Wife is driving me nuts! Ok I could use alittle payup also.. Will work cheap. Let me know. Thanks


----------



## bigjeeping

Keith_480231 said:


> Hey PremierLand need any help doing any clean-ups? Need to do something with no snow!:realmad: Wife is driving me nuts! Ok I could use alittle payup also.. Will work cheap. Let me know. Thanks


haha.... count me in too! Anyone need any help outside of the storms give me a ring (734) 368-2989


----------



## bigjeeping

Ian said:


> Anybody going to the Detroit auto show?


every year since my balls dropped.


----------



## PremierLand

Keith and Big jeeping, thanks for the offer. I also have to try to keep my helpers busy though. The thing I love about school is that everyone asks me for a job. But hey, if one of these guys cant work, ill deff. let ya guys know. But after these next 2 days, I should be done with the cleanups, and then its time to take down the xmas lights.


Ian- Yup, the auto show is sweet. All those hott babes are there to go along with the cars and trucks, theres nothin better than that. LOL


----------



## CJSLAWNSERVICE

Hey , how is everyone doing? 
No snow I can assume not too well. I was just checking in and I am really excited for this upcoming year ! I have got some big landscaping jobs lined up and a few full service (including snow removal) clients for next year! I am looking for a new truck and almost replacing my mowing fleet entirely, Hustler super z to come in a few months(can you say 15 miles per hour!) . I hope we can get some snow soon , as I have 10 or so residential I do with a snowblower(boring) . I hope we can get together like we did with all the guys (and girl ) from lawnsite this winter. Mark, why are you selling your trailer? I didn't hear of any problems? The best of luck to all of us the rest of the winter, and be safe! Regards,

Chris Jodoin 
CJ's Lawn Service LLC


----------



## PremierLand

MIPlowkid said:


> get together like we did with all the guys (and girl ) from lawnsite this winter. Mark, why are you selling your trailer? I didn't hear of any problems? The best of luck to all of us the rest of the winter, and be safe! Regards,
> 
> Chris Jodoin
> CJ's Lawn Service LLC


Selling my trailer because IMO, theres no money in lawncare unless you have over 100 accounts. Im going to college in the fall (Western) so I wont have time after then to cut lawns, and I cant really trust anyone to cut the lawns while im 2 hours away. So im selling my trailer now, and in the spring selling my truck and getting a 3/4ton with an ext cab and short bed and either putting an ezdumper in the truck or getting a dump trailer, and just do 2 or 3 landscaping jobs a month. Plus I HATE cutting grass and I love to do landscape work, plus with landscaping, its a little more challeneging when you hav to design a bed and what plants would look nice in it, or when building a retaining wall. Where as mowing is the same thing over and over.

If your interested in a truck I hav a 2001 Chevy 2500hd with a 8ft plow. It'd be great for you if your getting alot of landscape jobs and plan to plow.


----------



## PremierLand

We'll remember how I was talking about the ball joints. We'll I got it up in the air, got it checked over, and said I wasted my money buying ball joints and that It was the bearing. So yay, now I get to replace the front bearing next week. LOL. Should be fun and take half a day if not longer. Gotta take the whole drive axle out and all


----------



## Five Star Lawn Care LLC

PremierLand said:


> We'll remember how I was talking about the ball joints. We'll I got it up in the air, got it checked over, and said I wasted my money buying ball joints and that It was the bearing. So yay, now I get to replace the front bearing next week. LOL. Should be fun and take half a day if not longer. Gotta take the whole drive axle out and all


just wondering what kind of problem you are having with your truck? (noise, vibration...where? what speed?


----------



## PremierLand

Five Star Lawn Care LLC said:


> just wondering what kind of problem you are having with your truck? (noise, vibration...where? what speed?


Its just a vibration in the steering wheel and a squeeking sound when turning. The entire hub is about $220 from murrays. Oh well, lifes a biatch


----------



## Jason Pallas

Mark - bearings are a piece of cake. They're easy - shoulldn't be that hard at all. Most of the time you don't even need to screw with removing the axle. If you do. however, make sure that when you re-install it, you do it right - (pull back all actuators, vacuum levers etc, etc... otherwise you'll break the 4wd engage mechanism and you'll really be looking at $$$ then).
BTW, squeaking when you're turning doesn't sound like a bearing - I'd take another look at the ball joints (upper and lower) - that squeak is almost always a bad ball joint and not a bearing.

Yeah - no kidding about doing clean-ups. For the last 2 weeks I've been doings gutters (trying to wait out the snow). After this week, it's either clean-ups or work around the barn, shop or home as all my gutter work will be done (although I did pick up a nice tree cabling job for part of last week).


----------



## PremierLand

Jason Pallas said:


> Mark - bearings are a piece of cake. They're easy - shoulldn't be that hard at all. Most of the time you don't even need to screw with removing the axle. If you do. however, make sure that when you re-install it, you do it right - (pull back all actuators, vacuum levers etc, etc... otherwise you'll break the 4wd engage mechanism and you'll really be looking at $$$ then).
> BTW, squeaking when you're turning doesn't sound like a bearing - I'd take another look at the ball joints (upper and lower) - that squeak is almost always a bad ball joint and not a bearing.
> 
> Yeah - no kidding about doing clean-ups. For the last 2 weeks I've been doings gutters (trying to wait out the snow). After this week, it's either clean-ups or work around the barn, shop or home as all my gutter work will be done (although I did pick up a nice tree cabling job for part of last week).


Im not sure if I should replace the hub along with the bearing or not. Im going to buy both though the inner and outter bearings and the hub, just incase I find something wrong with the hub itself, I can install it right then and there and not have to run to the store while its up in the air. Hopfully its just the bearings though they are $20 compared to $220 for the hub.

We'll my bro said what you said about the ball joints, but sometimes it squeaks when going straight, not just turning, and while the tires are in the air and when you move the wheel, the ball joints dont move, and the tierod ends are in good shape.

I did some gutters in november, but with a few of the houses I subbed out, some of those houses are just to high and I dont have a high enough latter. Im just about done with the cleanups. My trailer is packed with debris lol. Its going to suck going through unidig with my trailer while its all wet and muddy in there.

Anyway, lets get some snow!


----------



## alternative

you filled your enclosed with leaves?? i never did understand the guys i would see, raking out leaves from the trailer?? seems like a pain. Especially when it smells really good at unidig.


----------



## PremierLand

alternative said:


> you filled your enclosed with leaves?? i never did understand the guys i would see, raking out leaves from the trailer?? seems like a pain. Especially when it smells really good at unidig.


Na its easy, I lined the entire trailer with a huge tarp at the bottom, and then layered everything else with tarps every so often. It litterally takes 2 minutes to get out, if that long. I do the same thing with grass in the bed of my truck, I layer the grass in tarps and just pull the tarps out. Its even faster than the guys with ezdumpers there, because most of the time those guys have trouble with their tailgates and I just have to yank out a few tarps and everything is out in 30seconds.


----------



## WMHLC

PremierLand said:


> Na its easy, I lined the entire trailer with a huge tarp at the bottom, and then layered everything else with tarps every so often. It litterally takes 2 minutes to get out, if that long. I do the same thing with grass in the bed of my truck, I layer the grass in tarps and just pull the tarps out. Its even faster than the guys with ezdumpers there, because most of the time those guys have trouble with their tailgates and I just have to yank out a few tarps and everything is out in 30seconds.


I do the same thing, works great. Have peco's vac that dump from the seats, all you do is back in the trailer, dump, load up again. When the trailer is full, just tie the tarp onto the Z and pull it right out. Doing it for three years this way. Much quicker then messing around with tarping the load, and sucking up leaves, and dumping them.


----------



## PremierLand

Keith and BigJeeping, and anyone else who is looking for work....

Have you considered working for FEMA? I tried to get hired, but im not 23 so I couldn't. Its pulling trailers from Indiana down to New Orleans and Flordia. I think if I remember correctly its 1.06 Per mile one way. You end up profiting about $600 after gas and a hotel if you plan to stay in one. Its not that bad because your following alot of other trailers the whole time, and if you get along side or behind a semi the whole time they block most of the wind for you. They're pretty big trailers. The only requirement that you must have is a CDL, 23 years of Age, and atleast a 3/4 ton truck with a trailer brake controller, and pass a physical. They also inspect your truck too and give you DOT # magnets.

Its cool too because you can go take a trailer down when ever you want, and they pay you when you pick the trailer up.

I really wish I was 23 so I could do this, but oh well, the trailer company has a contract with fema for the next 8 years. 

Hope this helps. If anyone is interested let me know and I'll post the phone #.


----------



## DJ Contracting

Hey Mark fill me in on the FEMA deal I tried to get through an add in the Auto-RV trader with no success any info would be appreciated thanks Joe.


----------



## Keith_480231

*Post Info Please???*

Hey Premier can you post all the pertinent info? I have heard something about this from the previous owner of Saunders&Sons Landscaping. He did something similar about a month ago. Basically I could see you doing this in a day with a partner. Not bad if you could do a couple a week. Thanks again for the help! Keith:waving:


----------



## PremierLand

That will be $10 for the phone number please. Just kidding, lol. The number is 866 773 9909


----------



## Keith_480231

Thanks for the number really appreciate it! Will let you know what transpires with for sure!


----------



## Tscape

It says right on the answering machine that they are not hiring.


----------



## PremierLand

Turfscape LLC said:


> It says right on the answering machine that they are not hiring.


Thats weird, I called just a couple weeks ago and they were. But they're are other companies that were hired by fema, so if you can find out what the companys are, your in luck.


----------



## Keith_480231

Yes same thing happened to me. When I called the recording said that the number was no longer in service. Then I tried today and all I got was a busy signal. Damn could really use the money. Wife needs surgery and no medical insurance right now. Well thanks anyway maybe if you guys need anyone for anything else you could let me know k??? Have experience with all sorts of equipment and a CDL A. Thanks again! Keith:waving:


----------



## Ian

Keith

Ya, times they are slow. I look for work to fill in the dead time as well. If I run across anything that I need help with I'll send you an e-mail.

How far from the Mt Clemens/Chesterfield area are you?


Patrick

.


----------



## Keith_480231

Hey Patrick I am about 10-15 minutes from Mt.Clemens right next to New Baltimore. Please let me know if you could use a hand sure could use it. Hope that tonight isn't a washout. Hopefully at least a salting.


----------



## CamLand

*Nothing today*

Up at 6am with nothing but a wasted trip checking properties...


----------



## Keith_480231

Yeah same old crap we are getting snow thats what the weather guy said!:realmad: Thought we would get a salting in at least.


----------



## CamLand

1-3 on the way tonight into Wednesday...purplebou


----------



## alternative

We're only gonna get a half inch on the east side... MAYBE salting?/ doubt it.


----------



## Keith_480231

Yeah I hope that we get at least what they are talking about which is around a inch. Channel 2 is saying Wed. morning there is supposed to be freezing snow/rain.


----------



## moosey

Can they ever make up there minds. I dont care if we get 1 inch or 5 inches. It's been kinda of nice with the warmer weather around. I'm still sitting on almost all my prepaid monies. If we dont get any snow in February then I'll start pulling my hair out.


----------



## Jason Pallas

Surfaces are way too warm for anything to stick. We'll be lucky to get salting out of this at best. 

In some respects this is exactly what the industry needs (a snowless winter). It weeds out the guys who do this for "fun" or "on the side" and screw up the pricing for the rest of us. Those jackholes don't plan for winters like this. They count on the snow for income / to make their truck payments - STUPID. I've been doing snow since 1991 - I looked back the other day into the records. Back in 1994 we had a winter with only 5 pushes/billable events. It's bound to happen every once in a while. Like I said, ultimately this will be good for business - as it weeds out those that do this on a "less than" professional level. Sure it hurts - but in the long run, a lot of competition will fall by the wayside - leaving those of us who really should be in the business still standing. Good luck all.


----------



## Metro Lawn

Jason Pallas said:


> In some respects this is exactly what the industry needs (a snowless winter). It weeds out the guys who do this for "fun" or "on the side" and screw up the pricing for the rest of us. Those jackholes don't plan for winters like this. They count on the snow for income / to make their truck payments - STUPID. I've been doing snow since 1991 - I looked back the other day into the records. Back in 1994 we had a winter with only 5 pushes/billable events. It's bound to happen every once in a while. Like I said, ultimately this will be good for business - as it weeds out those that do this on a "less than" professional level. Sure it hurts - but in the long run, a lot of competition will fall by the wayside - leaving those of us who really should be in the business still standing. Good luck all.


I wish it was really this way. The "for fun guys" aren't hurt by this as much as you may think. They have full time jobs for the most part, so they still have an income. They work from home without the overhead of an office, insurance, and other costs. If they charge by the season, this only makes it look better to them. Just my opinion, but been there... done that.


----------



## alternative

it will stick to grass.

in 2002 we only had like 3 plowable events.?? or was it 2001


----------



## Jason Pallas

Metro - that's true. I guess I was thinking that a lot of these guys were per push/basis. Still. you're right in that a lot of them do have other primary incomes and that the snowplowing is just gravey. Well. hopefully it will weed at least some of them out. Gotta try and find a bright side somewhere.

BTW did anyone hear the news item about 10 days ago about a guy (the owner I think) that got sucked into a branch/chipper-shredder? I heard it on AM 950 once - and never heard anything more. I think it was in Northern Macomb.


----------



## PremierLand

But jason, I remember hearing about that from my pops... But guys, I cant belive how foggy it is, I was about my 16mile a few mins ago and I couldnt see 100ft in front of me. This snow wont stick with all this humidity. Oh well, I may start advertising soon for landscaping if it doesnt snow soon. haha.


----------



## Jason Pallas

Alternative - 2001 and 2002 were really good years. Off the top of my head - both of those years had 10 -12 pushes. 1994 we only had 5 pushes and then again in 1998 (I think) we only got 7 or so in. We've generally averaged about 10 pushes a season in the metro-Detroit area (with a 1.5" trigger), commercials numbers are slightly higher of course because the trigger is less.
The worst part of the no snow deal is that I have a pole barn full of snow equipment and parts that I was planning on putting up on EBAY. However, with this weather, there's no snow anywhere and it's not worth putting it up only to see it sell for nothing.
Oh well, I guess I'll get the landscaping stuff ready for EBAY. It's 100% guaranteed that that season will come.


----------



## bigjeeping

*How'd everyone do?*

Anyone hit their resis?
Got around 1.5-2" here in Ann Arbor
I only did my commericials. Got a few phone calls from resis telling me NOT to plow, so I didn't do any.

Isn't it beautiful....


----------



## bigjeeping

After getting about 7 calls this morning from resis asking me not to plow I sent all calls to voicemail the rest of the day with.... "not plowing resis today due to minmimal snowfall and high temperatures in the forecast" Well later on I got 4 calls asking me to come plow..... starting to think I should've just plowed 'em all. 
They are all 3" triggers and the snow around ann arbor is so scattered some places have 2" some have 5" 
At my house we have 2.5", thats why I passed on the resis.

since no one's replying to my last post Im assuming everyone's been plowing all day and I feel stupid!!!!!!!


----------



## DJ Contracting

Well bigjeeping i have to say that only two of my res. called however i did get to plow all my commercial accounts today and i salted all commercial yesterday, so it's been good for me, seeing i was just about to go looking for a job... j/k.


----------



## alternative

i splashed a little water around.. we only had about 1"or so. Was not enough to even make a pile.


----------



## PremierLand

alternative said:


> i splashed a little water around.. we only had about 1"or so. Was not enough to even make a pile.


Ya I did about the same thing. We had about 1-2. As the day went on though it got slicker and slicker. I was supprised to see guys out doing residentials though.


----------



## Keith_480231

*Storm ??? 1/18/06*

Hey at least we got some salting in today. Something right??? Anyways sounds like everyone got 1"-3" of the white stuff??? Had anybound heard anything about Clarkston getting 6"??? Just wondering just got home from a little clean-up and washing the truck and stuff. Hey has anyone heard that Saturday we might get some more or just rain again????:waving:


----------



## PremierLand

accuweather is saying 2" of snow saturday. But I bet it'll melt on contact. Plus I hate when it snows during the days on saturdays because alot of people are home and up and what not.


----------



## Keith_480231

Hopefully the wind keeps up to keep the temps down alittle bit. And yes it does suck when there are people all over and cars in the way. Was at the hospital downtown this morning right at shift change. WOW! Didn't I plan that wrong!


----------



## Five Star Lawn Care LLC

6"+ on saterday boys get everything preped


----------



## dbdrgr150

where are you getting this info from, the only thin i have seen is where they say 30% chance of snow. when they say that i feel they jsut throw it out there incase it does snow.


----------



## esshakim

*Friday Night / Saturday Morning Snow Fall*

National Weather Service says we should expect 4-7" by saturday monrning (1/21/06). Check the link out just put in your zip code, http://www.crh.noaa.gov/crh/


----------



## WMHLC

the local weather man in grand rapids is guessing for 4-8 on friday night. Wonder what we get!! Current temp is 45


----------



## alternative

*2-4"*

and we;ll probably only get 1-2" on the pavement

when its this warm and rain is coming before snow.. it will not all stick to paved surfaces, sure 2-4 on the grass and cars, thats probably it.

I would guess a good 2" on east side


----------



## Five Star Lawn Care LLC

mark my words i think this is going to be a big storm....i think we are going to get 6+ on the ground....if i dont then i owe everyone a round of beers if we ever have a get together...

on another note we are about half way done building our own bulk salt storage bins.....me and another company our in on it at his shop....we have 2 bins and each our going to be 20x22x8 we are hopeing to be able to both keep 100 tons on hand....ill post some pics when it is completed


----------



## bigjeeping

who cares how much we get boys! 

As long as its plowable Im happy!


----------



## alternative

Plowable is the key word. hey, i hope we do get more than an inch, although my forecast is 2" max. That depends upon where you are at though, I am looking at the far east side of the state. SE Macomb county


----------



## Crash935

Alternative, was wondering where you were at, have an alternative in my neighbor hood and didnt know if it was you or not.


----------



## PremierLand

Ya they're saying about the same for me alternative. I got a few accounts in macomb, but most in wayne. I just hope its plowable. I also hope resi's dont complain because its all going to melt sunday anyway.



Crash935 said:


> Alternative, was wondering where you were at, have an alternative in my neighbor hood and didnt know if it was you or not.


Na, hes way over on the SE side of the state.


----------



## alternative

*not in Grapid*

Im near lk st clair


----------



## alternative

*Damn 5star*

if we do get hit tonight,, you called it. Now they are saying 4-8". Where did you get your info. from? Its still kinda hard to believe being its 52 outside right now. This weather is CRAZY.


----------



## PremierLand

I still dont think we're going to get 4-8" over here anyway. Im think its going to be more like 3" at the MOST, atleast on the eastside. Accuweather is saying 2.5, and they're usually right on the money, most of the time..


----------



## Five Star Lawn Care LLC

alternative said:


> if we do get hit tonight,, you called it. Now they are saying 4-8". Where did you get your info. from? Its still kinda hard to believe being its 52 outside right now. This weather is CRAZY.


i get all my info from NWS theres a link at the bottom called forcast discussions which kind of talk about differant opinions.....its hard to understand all the weather lingo but i ussually get quite a bit of info from it

they have been saying 6+ since wedsday morning


----------



## WMHLC

get ready boys, calling for 5-8"


----------



## Macomb-Lawn

Hey guys, forum newbie here. Just wanted to say :waving: 

Located in Macomb Township (23 mile and Hayes.) We handle large commercial only. No residential. Anyone interested in plowing (our trucks) or salting see the "employment" section of the forum. We offer top pay, new trucks (2005/2006) and guaranteed work.

:waving: 

4-6" tonight


----------



## alternative

*Mybe*

2-3 Max for most of us.. but its better than nothing, Better hit em before it melts though.


----------



## PremierLand

Its been pouring rain for quite some time now. Only if it'd get cooler. We would have had over 2-3" on the ground already if it was a few degreese cooler.


----------



## Keith_480231

Hear we might have freezing drizzle under the wet snow which isn't good. Heavy wet snow sucks to push! Oh well not complaining at all need thepayup


----------



## bigjeeping

wahhhhhhhhhh are we getting ANY snow?


----------



## alternative

*oh my*

yeah 6" arent you plowing? i hate the weather here, its never ever accurate, from now on, i am goin with the flow. If i wake up and there is snow, then i plow. No more waiting and anticipating this bullsh*t. Weather forcasters are phony .. They hype everything up for ratings


----------



## alternative

FIVE STAR "mark my words i think this is going to be a big storm....i think we are going to get 6+ on the ground....if i dont then i owe everyone a round of beers if we ever have a get together..."

I will have a Red Bull and Vodka please, thank you!


----------



## jetskiman6969

Well, just got a call, headed up to Port Huron area for MAJOR plowing:waving: See everyone in about 14 hours. WOOOOOHOOOO


----------



## PremierLand

Man I came home from a party lastnight early too. I also replaced my hub yesterday, attached my plow and gassed everything up. And then a WHOLE lotta nothing. Oh well.


----------



## alternative

*Same here*

early night, and nothing..

hey jetski, does Greshams plow like everywhere or what... seen them all over.


----------



## Five Star Lawn Care LLC

alternative said:


> FIVE STAR "mark my words i think this is going to be a big storm....i think we are going to get 6+ on the ground....if i dont then i owe everyone a round of beers if we ever have a get together..."
> 
> I will have a Red Bull and Vodka please, thank you!


lol.....im a man of my word

they werent forcasting it to get that warm yesterday and that completely screwed any chances we had of plowing.....I was working in a t-shirt yesterday when we were setting blocks for our new salt bins


----------



## alternative

Five Star Lawn Care LLC said:


> lol.....im a man of my word
> 
> they werent forcasting it to get that warm yesterday and that completely screwed any chances we had of plowing.....I was working in a t-shirt yesterday when we were setting blocks for our new salt bins


Actually they did.. Thurs, they said it was gonna be in the 50's. That is why i was saying "dont hold your breath". 
Oh well, its bound to snow sooner or later, still 2 months left. I bet Feb will be a Bi*ch.>>


----------



## Keith_480231

Hey jetskiman6969 how busy have you guys been this year??? You guys are doing jobs in Port Huron now??? Have a truck with a tailgate salter do you think that he might have any extra work??? Just one other question though thought I heard that it was hard getting paid??? Not saying that Jim does that but that's what I heard???:waving:


----------



## bigjeeping

I went to bed early.. about 9ish, just to have some extra juice for plowing. Well I got up at 1 and saw the rain and knew it wasn't going to snow so I went out partying till 6 then slept all day (like I would have done if we had gotten snow). 

wah.. my life


----------



## Crash935

Hate to tell you guys this,,

4 to 8 that was wet and heavy on the ground here, 13 hours in the truck.

Back to 40 degrees on sunday.


----------



## alternative

Yea , West Branch got 12" of fluffy stuff. Gotta go upnorth for snow! OR out west..grapids seems to get quite a bit..


----------



## moosey

It did suck. I slept from 7pm to 10pm and stayed up all night for nothing. Kept tellimg my shoveler to reset his alarm and call me. Screwed me up for the days ahead. Gotta get back on track. OH WELL!


----------



## jetskiman6969

alternative said:


> early night, and nothing..
> 
> hey jetski, does Greshams plow like everywhere or what... seen them all over.


Yeah, we are ALL over. Wayne, Oakland, Macomb, and St. Clair counties.


----------



## jetskiman6969

Keith_480231 said:


> Hey jetskiman6969 how busy have you guys been this year??? You guys are doing jobs in Port Huron now??? Have a truck with a tailgate salter do you think that he might have any extra work??? Just one other question though thought I heard that it was hard getting paid??? Not saying that Jim does that but that's what I heard???:waving:


We started out busy in Nov. and Dec. of 05'. I'm a sub with my own truck, and I was out 5 times. The guy's that salt for us have been VERY VERY busy this season. We had a few accounts up towards Port Huron, we were doing the Horizon outlet mall right there off I-94. He will take job's as long as he has someone in the area that will do them; his trucks or a sub. He does all his salting with his OWN trucks, so a pickup with a salt spreader on it is no benefit to him. About getting paid; been with him for over 12 yrs. and he ALWAYS pays, on time, every time. We used to get paid after every snowfall, but he changed it a couple yrs. ago to every other week. He is a GREAT guy to work for, and I am loyal to him for that. Peace out:salute:


----------



## Jason Pallas

This winter sucks - drove all the way in to sleep at the shop. Only rain and about 1/10th of an inch on grassy surfaces. Drove home to my farm in Northern Macomb to 5-6inches of slushy snow. Now that hurts. I'm ready for Spring. Screw this winter.


----------



## alternative

*OVer salting*

i agree, but i know many guys who OVERSALT... its crazy. If the lot stays white for many days after salting - and i mean WHITE.. then you're probably using too much salt.


----------



## Five Star Lawn Care LLC

alternative said:


> i agree, but i know many guys who OVERSALT... its crazy. If the lot stays white for many days after salting - and i mean WHITE.. then you're probably using too much salt.


honestly guys i know that i over salt a lot of times, but when you are dealing with several medical facilitys and a large insurance company you have got to insure that you have put down enough salt to handle the situation in a timely matter, which is very important to there snow and ice managment plans. if it starts snowing at 5:30am and the snow isnt suposed to end until 1:00pm, then i will make constant runs through my route dumping 3X as much salt in the lot to eliminate acumulations and afterwards the lot is sparkling white, but it was safe for everyone who wanted to go in or out of one of my buildings that day.

so if you ever see one of my lots smoked with salt theres probably a good reason


----------



## sefh

Just curious to know if there is anyone from Lenawee County??????


----------



## snow_man_48045

Just becase a co has alot of accounts doesn't make them rich, every hear of the working poor man???


----------



## alternative

*>>>>>*

I JUST HOPE IT SNOWS SOON>>>> this winter is not a good one so far.


----------



## flykelley

alternative said:


> I think the lack of snow is starting to cause some stress in this forum!
> 
> Who cares who oversalts and who sucks at plowing? as long as its not you.
> All the big comps, Rzo, Bck, Landsp, Gres. they all have somewhat shioty service, because they are simply tooooooo big, and cant control their quality, but i give them all credit for how big they have become>>> Everyone does business differently. Im just glad i dont have to deal with their stress whenever it snows.......
> 
> but WHO cares... i dont. Just look out for your quality.
> 
> PS == greshams did bid one of my accounts at a lowball price.


I had them low ball me also on one of my jobs, but the owners like my service and signed with me for more money.

Regards Mike


----------



## PremierLand

Sorry, but jetski and snowman, hopefully you dont start cussing me out like you both are doing to eachother. But dont you think this should have been covered in email or private message. Ya its funny for some people to read and whatnot, but its not right to be bashing eachother in the open internet. If one of your clients jetski goes on google and types in Greshams Seasonal Services, this thread can pop up and then they get to read about all the bashing. Anyway, I just got kinda sick of reading all the ruckous, but then again I can ignore it too, lol...

Anyway, on a different note, has anyone ever heard of a Masonary Saw company called EDCO, I bought a masonary saw today for my hardscapes, I got sick of paying $5 per cut at the landscape store (spent over like $500 on cuts in 05), so I bought this one. It has a 5.5hp honda on it too, seems like it'll be a good one.... Has anyone heard of this brand and if so, was it good, or do they break alot? I'm planning on putting it to use this weekend on some alan block caps and some pavers, unless it rains or snows.

Thanks fellas!!!


----------



## jetskiman6969

_ edit by Charles, reason: Inflammatory_


----------



## alternative

What happened to page 27??? erased or is my pc screwd up?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

alternative said:


> What happened to page 27??? erased or is my pc screwd up?


It was a waste of good bandwidth????


----------



## amw

alternative said:


> What happened to page 27??? erased or is my pc screwd up?


No your PC is fine....they edited it (deleted it)

thankfully!


----------



## WhiteKnight

*The New Guy*

Hi everyone, I'm the new guy here. My buddy BigJeeping refered me... gonna be poppin in and out...

Let it snow.


----------



## Five Star Lawn Care LLC

thanks Admin for granting the request...it was getting heated


----------



## brunosplace

WhiteKnight said:


> Hi everyone, I'm the new guy here. My buddy BigJeeping refered me... gonna be poppin in and out...
> 
> Let it snow.


Welcome to PlowSite WhiteKnight, always glad to see a new member.:waving:


----------



## jetskiman6969

And another THANKS goes out to Plowsite Administration for taking care of additional steps needed to "clean up" computer BLIZZARD!! Nice job guy's:salute:


----------



## Keith_480231

Hey just got back in town and heard something about snow at the begining of next week??? Anyone else hear the same???


----------



## alternative

Possibly sun night into monday >?? dont know how much.. probably nothing, since its going to be in the 40's on Sunday.


----------



## Keith_480231

Yeah right that what I heard also. Also has anyone read the "Farmers Almanac" for this year? It really has been between 85%-90% accurate for this season so far I think. I just re-read the page for February and it says there will be 3 decent snow storms for February!!! Hope it remains this accurate!!! :yow!: :yow!: :yow!:


----------



## DJC

alternative said:


> Possibly sun night into monday >?? dont know how much.. probably nothing, since its going to be in the 40's on Sunday.


ya, they say here almost up to 50....... I was looking tonight at accuweather forcast for the next 15 days and it's going to be above 30. I'm ready to get the mowers out. we have no frost in the ground and the grass is still green in most places.


----------



## PremierLand

On the news yesterday was something about the jetstream moving south starting monday, thus colder air from the north would sweep down, making it colder starting monday and for the most of feb. Hopefully, they're right and we'll get 3+ storms however I have a feeling we will get 5-8 storms in feb and 2 in march.


----------



## alternative

Do you really believe in the Farmers almanac?? all i know is we can ONLY hope for snow, but not trying to be negative, i think we are gonna have a warm winter all around. Feb. may get a bit more like winter, but i bet we;ll have a real early spring.


----------



## PremierLand

I heard that this means were going to have a really dry summer, not to mention all the misquotes and such due to them not dying because of the warm winter.


----------



## jetskiman6969

Wow, looks like ONE push for the month of Jan. Not looking good for the 30 day forecast either.


----------



## Keith_480231

That really sucks! Where did you get your 30 day forecast??? I hope that it does'nt play out that way! Have been comparing actual weather to the Farmers Almanac like I said and as stated before I think it really has been pretty accurate. Hope that the 3 storms mentioned for February come true! Heard about something possibly Monday but will probably be too warm tomorrow is supposed to be 50 again. 

Hey jetski do you think Jim might have any work for the Spring/Summer that I might be able to apply for???


----------



## jetskiman6969

30 day forecast was on the Weather Channel last week. They showed their "projected" jet stream for the weather for the next 30 days, and it was not favorable to be a big precipitation maker in the form of snow. Who knows. I would not put away the plow and shovel's just yet. I think these meteorologists go back stage and flip a coin half the time when they make forecasts As for Jim having work in the spring and summer? He runs a full landscaping crew. He also posts ad's in the local paper here when it get's to be that time. Check the Macomb Daily around March. If he's hiring, he'll pit an ad in there. Good luck


----------



## bigjeeping

With no snow. I've been working overtime on marketing/advertising for the summer.... hopefully will start the campaign next week!

Goin out to look at some new Z's on monday.

**** this winter.


----------



## Macomb-Lawn

We are also getting the summer equipment ready. This past week, all the plows came off the trucks but we left the VBOX's in just in case. We can throw the plows on in a few minutes each (Boss V's) but we're getting all the machines and trailers ready for the summer. I think this winter is only going to bring maybe one more push, if even that. This little "threat" we keep getting of snow is going nowhere. Time to get all the blades sharpened, the machines tuned up, and the trailers cleaned up I guess.... 

So much for the 300 tons of salt behind our building :realmad:


----------



## Ian

*Moving to the Oregon Coast*

Well I just found out friday that I am being transferred to the Oregon coast. I need to leave around the end of March / Begining of April. I won't be able to plow snow unless I am willing to drive several hours so the plow and other gear has got to go. See the "For Sale" section for more details.

Thanks, this is a great site and I always looked for the southeast Michigan thread.

Hey, my truck finally made it to plow site!!!


----------



## alternative

*You guys are crazy...*

winter just started a month ago.. we got TWO months left.. relax. Its going to snow, sooner or later. I dont even want to think about spring YET. Just got done with a long season, and i like a bit of a break, given we work ALL summer long ( non stop)


----------



## Ian

I am not selling because of no snow. I have to move and there won't be enough snow to plow on the Oregon Coast, North Bend / Coos Bay area.

If it does I could be the only guy there with a plow and could make a killing.


----------



## Keith_480231

*Macomb Lawn & Snow*

Hey Daniel is your office girl ever going to give me a call and set-up a interview??? Have been waiting and have heard no responce. Hope you aren't just pulling my leg or something??? 

Thanks,
Keith 586-330-2040


----------



## Five Star Lawn Care LLC

have you guys Incorporated your company?.....if so how long have you been INC.



Macomb-Lawn said:


> We are also getting the summer equipment ready. This past week, all the plows came off the trucks but we left the VBOX's in just in case. We can throw the plows on in a few minutes each (Boss V's) but we're getting all the machines and trailers ready for the summer. I think this winter is only going to bring maybe one more push, if even that. This little "threat" we keep getting of snow is going nowhere. Time to get all the blades sharpened, the machines tuned up, and the trailers cleaned up I guess....
> 
> So much for the 300 tons of salt behind our building :realmad:


----------



## alternative

Next week (Feb 6) the high is only gonna be in the mid 20's .. so they say, which means any precip would definitely be in the form of SNOW>>>>>


----------



## Macomb-Lawn

Five Star Lawn Care LLC said:


> have you guys Incorporated your company?.....if so how long have you been INC.


The company was founded in 1999. It was originally incorporated in 01, and then reincorporated again this year (05.) We had to change our "election" and also issue more stock to outside investors.


----------



## Macomb-Lawn

Keith_480231 said:


> Hey Daniel is your office girl ever going to give me a call and set-up a interview??? Have been waiting and have heard no responce. Hope you aren't just pulling my leg or something???
> 
> Thanks,
> Keith 586-330-2040


Not pulling your leg. Just getting our ducks in a row. Let me call her and I'll call you tomorrow morning.


----------



## Five Star Lawn Care LLC

Macomb-Lawn said:


> We are also getting the summer equipment ready. This past week, all the plows came off the trucks but we left the VBOX's in just in case. We can throw the plows on in a few minutes each (Boss V's) but we're getting all the machines and trailers ready for the summer. I think this winter is only going to bring maybe one more push, if even that. This little "threat" we keep getting of snow is going nowhere. Time to get all the blades sharpened, the machines tuned up, and the trailers cleaned up I guess....
> 
> So much for the 300 tons of salt behind our building :realmad:


hey we just built a 2-100 ton salt bin at a buddy shop for us and him and was just wondering if i could come by and take a look at your salt bin some time and see how you have it set up....we have been doubling in size every year for the last 4 years and will probably out grow this bin within a couple of years


----------



## Five Star Lawn Care LLC

dont know how this will pan out but right now NWS in there hourly forcast is forcasting 15.5" this saterday/sunday.....that would but a little pressure on the emergency managers in detroit

i say bring it on!!!!!!


----------



## PremierLand

Five Star Lawn Care LLC said:


> dont know how this will pan out but right now NWS in there hourly forcast is forcasting 15.5" this saterday/sunday.....that would but a little pressure on the emergency managers in detroit
> 
> i say bring it on!!!!!!


Last time you said this, people got their hopes up for nothing. Dont jynx it again bro. LOL


----------



## Macomb-Lawn

Five Star Lawn Care LLC said:


> dont know how this will pan out but right now NWS in there hourly forcast is forcasting 15.5" this saterday/sunday.....that would but a little pressure on the emergency managers in detroit
> 
> i say bring it on!!!!!!


If this happens, and REALLY happens, I have 4 SuperBowl tickets for sale


----------



## alternative

We are so due this snow.. i think its gonna happen.. maybe not a foot, but plowable at least.. LET IT SNOW.. and just Tivo the game.


----------



## Five Star Lawn Care LLC

Macomb-Lawn said:


> If this happens, and REALLY happens, I have 4 SuperBowl tickets for sale


i know if i had some i would have sold them weeks ago for the Cash....make some cash sell them if you really do have them....if you are in this business you could use some cash right now


----------



## PremierLand

Five Star Lawn Care LLC said:


> if you are in this business you could use some cash right now


Not nessarily, some of these guys are on contracts to get X amount per month no matter what. If I would have bid some accounts a little less, I would have been getting $2,400 per month for nothing. I wish I did that, oh well.


----------



## Five Star Lawn Care LLC

PremierLand said:


> Not nessarily, some of these guys are on contracts to get X amount per month no matter what. If I would have bid some accounts a little less, I would have been getting $2,400 per month for nothing. I wish I did that, oh well.


that is true...but the thing you have to understand is that most companys have a mix of clients and you still want to generate some business b/c most likely those monthly contracts are just set-up to get you by and thats it.

and after the winter we had last winter im sure it scared a lot of contractors away from monthly contracts....plus all of these larger companys are sitting on large stockpiles of materials right now that is sucking up there cash flow


----------



## PremierLand

Five Star Lawn Care LLC said:


> that is true...but the thing you have to understand is that most companys have a mix of clients and you still want to generate some business b/c most likely those monthly contracts are just set-up to get you by and thats it.
> 
> and after the winter we had last winter im sure it scared a lot of contractors away from monthly contracts....plus all of these larger companys are sitting on large stockpiles of materials right now that is sucking up there cash flow


True. Im in the same position as you though, if I had SB tickets, I would have sold them already.


----------



## Macomb-Lawn

Five Star Lawn Care LLC said:


> i know if i had some i would have sold them weeks ago for the Cash....make some cash sell them if you really do have them....if you are in this business you could use some cash right now


Nah.. we're on contracts


----------



## Five Star Lawn Care LLC

not to mention all the hard times this is putting on all of your employees right now....it really sucks there is no work right now for everyone


----------



## Macomb-Lawn

We've been working on adminsitrative things, our new website, new equipment, and getting old equipment freshened up. The lack of snow definetly hurts, but it COULD be worse. It could just rain every day instead of snow... oh wait..... nevermind   

:realmad: 

Superbowl =


----------



## Macomb-Lawn

Five Star Lawn Care LLC said:


> dont know how this will pan out but right now NWS in there hourly forcast is forcasting 15.5" this saterday/sunday.!


Where'd you read that at? I can't find it anywhere


----------



## Five Star Lawn Care LLC

Macomb-Lawn said:


> Where'd you read that at? I can't find it anywhere


NWS...the forcast discussion and the hourly forcasts


----------



## Macomb-Lawn

Five Star Lawn Care LLC said:


> not to mention all the hard times this is putting on all of your employees right now....it really sucks there is no work right now for everyone


http://www.clickondetroit.com/news/6595706/detail.html


----------



## Macomb-Lawn

Five Star Lawn Care LLC said:


> NWS...the forcast discussion and the hourly forcasts


I wonder if they are right or is it just someone making fun of us


----------



## Keith_480231

Someone has always got to take a shot at Detroit right?


----------



## Tscape

I think it is a sad joke.


----------



## Keith_480231

Seems like everytime I travel somewhere and say I am from Detroit everyone is always like "ewwww" thats scary! It is getting old to hear tht all the time!


----------



## PremierLand

Keith_480231 said:


> Seems like everytime I travel somewhere and say I am from Detroit everyone is always like "ewwww" thats scary! It is getting old to hear tht all the time!


Or they get scared of you personally. When I went to pick up a car in PA, as soon as the guy asked where we were from and I said Detroit, he told his daughter who was my age to go inside, lol.


----------



## alternative

hahah.. like you're some murderer, just because you live in Detroit, -------


----------



## alternative

snow is coming... Sat/sun.. so they say. But they wont say how much. Kinda funny, they dont want to look stupid


----------



## PremierLand

That'd be nice to get some snow.... But I doubt it'll be anything major.

If anyone has accounts and needs help downtown, let me know, im willing to work down their. I have strobes in headlights and taillights along with roof strobes, and also have 1mil liability insurance. If anyone has accounts down there and will need some help, feel free to call me 24/7 if it does snow. 313 477 4505


----------



## CamLand

Mark,do you still have my number? Think I gave it to you on AIM lmk so if I hear of anything i'll contact you asap...


----------



## PremierLand

CamLand said:


> Mark,do you still have my number? Think I gave it to you on AIM lmk so if I hear of anything i'll contact you asap...


Yep yep I have it. The 5711 are last 4 digits right?


----------



## DJC

They don't know what it's going to do Don't really care because I'm going to the soo I-500 on sat.


----------



## Keith_480231

On all the radio stations only flurries and 36 out


----------



## CamLand

PremierLand said:


> Yep yep I have it. The 5711 are last 4 digits right?


Thats correct,hopefully something real soon....


----------



## alternative

dont look like much this weekend. oh well. At least its gonna get colder next week.. only in the 20's


----------



## Jason Pallas

I hate this city sometimes. Someone tried to steal one of our trucks last night. The jackA$$ just proceeded in ripping the living crap out of the door and door handle and all of the innner guts - another perfectly good plow truck on it's way to being ruined by vandals. The A$$hole did about $500 worth of damage (all stuff I'll end up fixing myself). Our yard is in Detroit but right on the border of the Grosse Pointes. It's just not worth it anymore. This was a nice used truck when we got it (I'll NEVER take anything new or semi-new into the city to work with unless I'm gonna be with it all the time and drive it back home).
You can't have anything nice in the "D" unless you plan on shoving it right up your A$$ - cuz that's the only place it's gonna be safe, Unfortunately - I don't think this truck is gonna make it. What a joke. My wife and I lived in the Detroit area for a combined total of 74 years - I'm glad to be gone. Police protection? yeah right. The few cops that are left that Kwame didn't lay off are all downtown for the SuperBowl - leaving the rest of the city to fend for itself (more so than usual). What a joke. Just ranting and venting - I hate what this city has become - one big rat infested crime hole. It's all yours Kwame - have at it.


----------



## alternative

Kinda your fault , for parking in DETROIT.. Did you think it wouldnt eventually happen. I wont even work in the Ghetto, let alone leave my stuff parked there. How do you sleep at night? No alarm, pitbull, or even cop is gonna protect you in Detroit. They are stealing from everywhere though... Roseville, Sterling, even Richmond.. its not totally a Detroit thing,, its the Michigan economy. This state is Fuc*ed... so many unemployed, and need money, so they steal. I feel for you... i got some equip stolen last summer.
It gets you so PIssed off,...
But i would find a new yard, ways away from Detroit.... and just because its near GROSSE pointe, doesnt somehow make it safe. The only real safe place is where you can see it..... even then, we NEED insurance.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

And you guys wonder why people get scared when they hear you're from Detroit?


----------



## alternative

Yeah.. but the funny thing is, MOST of us are not from Detroit. We are from the suburbs of Detroit, if you live in Troy, you are not from Detroit. But i guess people associate any suburb with the city.


----------



## CamLand

Well I grew up in Detroit at Brush and John R. Many times I can remeber hearing gunshots and watching people getting beat up for looking at there girl.Crazy stuff but Yet as Jason knows I work in Detroit and have no problem leaving my equipment and doing my work.I work along Davison and Woodward,I mind my own business and get things done.As for having your stuff stolen i'm sorry for that but that happens in every city...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Hate to say it, but from someone on the 'other' side of the state, for the most part outsiders consider anything in the SE part of the state 'Detroit'. There's all the 'burbs' and everything, I realize that, but that's just the way it is. Almost goes from Flint to the state line. 

Just like Chicago, there's all the other suburbs, but the whole area is known as Chicago. Just doesn't have the rep that Detroit has.


----------



## Five Star Lawn Care LLC

when we went to pick up the last truck it was in a really bad neiborhood, in philly, Pa.....the guys there asked me where i was from...i said the detroit area....they were all like "man you really must feel like your at home here"....not wanting to offend them i just smiled and nodded, while i thought inside "He!! No"


----------



## PremierLand

Jason. That sucks, if it snows this weekend and you need an extra truck, let me know...

My buddy lives over on Middlesex and he's had his truck broken into 3 times, once rightout side his house and his neighbor got his broken into too... I guess just because its grosse pointe doesnt mean they wont come and try to steal it.

That sucks about your truck though, do you have it over on Alter or something?

Does your yard have Barbed wire or cameras?

It sucks that the police dont even care about the city anymore and are to lazy to even write a ticket.

I wonder how many times Pitters has been broken into?


----------



## alternative

*5 star...*

Was the truck "HOT"?


----------



## PremierLand

They're saying about 3" tomorrow. Do you guys think it'll stick, or is the ground to warm?


----------



## Five Star Lawn Care LLC

nope not hot....got all Proper Vin#s and title


----------



## Tscape

PremierLand said:


> They're saying about 3" tomorrow. Do you guys think it'll stick, or is the ground to warm?


That whole "ground is too warm" thing is funny. Yeah some of it will melt at first, but if it snows the 5-8" they are calling for (my latest update from NWS) then it ain't going to melt that much. The fact is nobody knows how much it will accumulate until it is over. From Chuck Gaidica down to me, its anybody's guess. That's all we seem to do around here is guess how much its going to snow. I'm getting tired of it! Rant over. I'm obviously getting stir crazy.


----------



## Macomb-Lawn

http://wwwa.accuweather.com/watches...code=48036&county=MIc099&zone=MIz070&metric=0


----------



## PremierLand

Hey Mike (FlyKelley), you wanna chime in and let us know how much we should expect. From the past few storms, you were dead on with your predictions, alot more than weather.com and accuweather.

I really hope we get some snow!!! payup payup payup


----------



## jetskiman6969

I highly doubt that we will get more then 3" of snow, IF that, to plow. Ground temps. are too warm for any snow to accumulate on pavement. Might get a couple inches on the lawn. We shall see. Truck is fueled up, sitting in my heated garage with plow on ready to roll. I WON'T hold my breath. I am out.


----------



## jetskiman6969

Get ready, looks like it will come later today. The weather guy NOW says Port Huron to get 10"! Lake effect snow. Let's hope this one hit's.


----------



## flykelley

PremierLand said:


> Hey Mike (FlyKelley), you wanna chime in and let us know how much we should expect. From the past few storms, you were dead on with your predictions, alot more than weather.com and accuweather.
> 
> I really hope we get some snow!!! payup payup payup


Hi Mark
Yes I will chime in, been a hard two weeks, that was my friend that got killed in the plane crash at Pontiac(PTK) last week. The family asked me to do a fly over of the crash site after the service. Now on to better things like snow. After looking at radar and if the track stays the same I see us getting 6-8 inchs with the total being at the higher end. With that said if the cold air doesn't move to the southern part of the state till late tonight it will be less. It is now 12:30 local time and still pretty warm outside, so the cold air better hurry if we are to get the 6-8 inchs. Will wait till around 3pm to hook up my plow and get ready. Be safe my friends it sucks to lose a friend.

Regards Mike


----------



## Macomb-Lawn

Sorry to here about your friend.


----------



## Keith_480231

Figures!!!! I hooked up with this guy that provides Transportation for people coming in for the Super Bowl and we FINALLY get snow coming? Looks like I won't be getting any sleep for a couple of days!!payup payup payup Anyone need any "extra" help let me know. Thanks


----------



## brunosplace

Mike,
I am sorry to hear about your friend, you are in our prayers here.

If anyone needs any help please let me know, I am available all Sunday and Monday.


----------



## PremierLand

Wow, Mike im sorry about your freind. I cant even imagine that.


----------



## CamLand

Damn Mike,Sorry for your loss man.Back when I was younger we had the same thing happen in our family...


----------



## Tscape

4:20and we have heavy snowflakes in Pinckney. No accumulations yet.


----------



## flykelley

CamLand said:


> Damn Mike,Sorry for your loss man.Back when I was younger we had the same thing happen in our family...


Yea Guys that sucks but it's a part of life, the bad part is Geno  was a great guy and friend. Looks like snow guys mount the plows and get ready. We have SNOW

Regards Mike


----------



## jetskiman6969

Still got light rain here in Northeast Detroit:crying:


----------



## moosey

It's been snowing for awhile here but it's only sticking to the grass. It wont be until late that we go out. I just hope it's not HEAVY and the amount there actually calling for.


----------



## PremierLand

I'm over by 8mile and i94, and its been off and on, nothing sticking to much, but a few slick spots.

Hopefully it'll start coming down once the temp's drop more.


----------



## moosey

Just watched fox 2 news and they say 3-5 now and much more up north.


----------



## alternative

no,,, they said 3-4" and not all that will stick, (down here)


----------



## jetskiman6969

HMMM, air temp, 33*, ground temp., 39*= NO snow on pavement. WOW, I thought I said that earlier. I amaze myself. Now, we get these ground temps. down to 33*-34* I'll send the crew's out!!


----------



## amar

jetskiman6969 said:


> HMMM, air temp, 33*, ground temp., 39*= NO snow on pavement. WOW, I thought I said that earlier. I amaze myself. Now, we get these ground temps. down to 33*-34* I'll send the crew's out!!


How are you getting your ground temp?


----------



## Macomb-Lawn

I have a feeling we're gonna get slammed. Don't know why, but I think we're gonna. I *HOPE* this is right:










http://www.crh.noaa.gov/ifps/MapClick.php?CityName=Macomb&state=MI&site=DTX


----------



## Macomb-Lawn

and look how big this storm is. We should get atleast 5 inches. I say 5 inches tonight, 3 stick to concrete.


----------



## Macomb-Lawn

PremierLand said:


> I'm over by 8mile and i94, and its been off and on, nothing sticking to much, but a few slick spots.
> 
> Hopefully it'll start coming down once the temp's drop more.


Hey Mark, I didn't forget about you. Just waiting to see how these next couple hours play out.


----------



## jetskiman6969

amar said:


> How are you getting your ground temp?


Digital food thermometer stuck in crack between driveway. LOL Just saw channel 4 weather, not very encouraging, they said other area's are getting hit harder where the temps. are colder. By the time those temps. drop here, the snow will have moved out. Still not sticking to the pavement here, just on lawn, about a half inch so far.


----------



## PremierLand

Macomb-Lawn said:


> Hey Mark, I didn't forget about you. Just waiting to see how these next couple hours play out.


Thank you. Just call me when you hear something, incase you lost the number in recent calls or something, its 313 477 4505.

thanks again 

BTW: Its starting to fall pretty hard over here!!!


----------



## Macomb-Lawn

Woo Hoo.... just went to take a look out side.. it's starting to stick   :bluebounc :bluebounc


----------



## Macomb-Lawn

PremierLand said:


> BTW: Its starting to fall pretty hard over here!!!


Hell, you should see what downtown looks like right now. It's a HUGE Clusterf*** ! I'm going to call Dales in a few minutes and get 80 tons ready for us.


----------



## PremierLand

Macomb-Lawn said:


> Hell, you should see what downtown looks like right now. It's a HUGE Clusterf*** ! I'm going to call Dales in a few minutes and get 80 tons ready for us.


Haha, yeah, my freinds just called me wanting me to go down there tonight. I was like thats the last place I wanna be right now, unless its working.

Plus, they're not gonna have anywhere to park, or they're going to end up paying $50 for a spot, and knowing my freinds, they'll be there for an hour or two and want to leave.

Im sure dales is open now, Im sure they see its snowing harder now.

Also, I dont know if you did already, but did you try Phil Pitters? I just remembered that it might be in the phone book as Eastside Garden. Its alot closer to downtown than dales is too.


----------



## Macomb-Lawn

I tried every place I could think of. Most aren't answering the phone yet. A couple places don't even have any salt left.


----------



## brunosplace

*I'm available to Help*

Anyone needing help fell free to reach me at

517-861-6471 Cell
130*34239*1 Nextel DC


----------



## brunosplace

Macomb-Lawn said:


> I tried every place I could think of. Most aren't answering the phone yet. A couple places don't even have any salt left.


Check with Angelos. Farmington or Wixom


----------



## Macomb-Lawn

brunosplace said:


> Anyone needing help fell free to reach me at
> 
> 517-861-6471 Cell
> 130*34239*1 Nextel DC


How far are you away from Detroit? I see 517 area code. A Jeep may come in extra handy in Downtown Detroit.


----------



## Macomb-Lawn

brunosplace said:


> Check with Angelos. Farmington or Wixom


Way too far. Need places close to downtown Detroit. Right now we're throwing salt mostly in Mount Clemens and Detroit.

I'm going to give everyone 2 hours from now to call in for "Emergency Service" before I switch the phone system to the "We're sorry, but our services are all booked up for the evening. Please call us at a later time for a free service quote."


----------



## brunosplace

I am just north of ann arbor on 23, to get to detroit I go 23 to m-14 to 96 then whatever direction necessary from there. I have worked there alot in the last couple of years. I have no problem traveling for work.


----------



## bigjeeping

anyone still think we'll be plowing? 10:45 pm Ann arbor, barely anything on pavement!


----------



## PremierLand

bigjeeping said:


> anyone still think we'll be plowing? 10:45 pm Ann arbor, barely anything on pavement!


Over here we will be, theres about 1.5" here and its still falling hard. And im only 10min from downtown so I know its sticking down there.

Accuweather is saying 5.2" for Detroit, 48224, but who knows exactly how much will stick.


----------



## flykelley

bigjeeping said:


> anyone still think we'll be plowing? 10:45 pm Ann arbor, barely anything on pavement!


Man Guys it is 10:45 local time and it is snowing like crazy, can't hardly keep up. I just got back from doing my two Burger Kings and checked the first one 1.5 hrs after I had plowed and you can't tell I have been there. Looks like we have about 5 heavy wet inchs right now. Time for a little nap then back at it around 1am. Be safe guys it is slippery out and there is alot of traffic on the road's.

Regards Mike


----------



## bigjeeping

LUCKY BASTARDS!!!!!!!!!! just checked... 11:15, about 1/4 inch on front sidewalk


----------



## flykelley

bigjeeping said:


> LUCKY BASTARDS!!!!!!!!!! just checked... 11:15, about 1/4 inch on front sidewalk


Heck I got that much snow in the last 15 mins. Looks like the storm front is turning around from east to west in a 360 loop. Looks like snowfall will be on the high end of forecast.

Regards Mike


----------



## brunosplace

Everyone is out in Howell and Brighton, 2-3 inches on the pavement over there right now.


----------



## alternative

there is barely 1" of slush and its all done.. for now
yeah we really got slammed here!


----------



## bigjeeping

alternative... where are you located?

yeah the snow gods hate ann arbor!


----------



## alternative

near Detroit


----------



## brunosplace

*Trailer Now on eBay*

If anyone is interested in these

_Edited by Charles, reason: Not the selling section and not plow related_


----------



## PremierLand

I just went to go do one of my gas stations, only because they're always busy between 12 and 1am. It was all slush, mainly.
The storm seems to be picking up some though. I think it'll keep snowing throughout the night. I bet we get 2" by sunrise.


----------



## PremierLand

If anyone needs help, let me know. I have one truck open.

Macomb, let me know as soon as possible... 

Other wise anyone else who needs help, call me, I have a reliable truck and plow, and also liability insurance. 313 477 4505. I wouldnt even mind going to port huron if It meant getting atleast 8 hours in.
313 477 4505

Thanks!


----------



## FordPlow

Down near the OH line all we got was a dusting............dropped a couple of churches with salt about 5:00.........:realmad:


----------



## PremierLand

Ya, we ended up getting just under 2".

I hit the commercials and some vacant homes that I do, went to go do the occupied residentials, and a few of the people were saying it wasnt enough, so I figured I mine as well not do any resi's.

I was looking forward to this snowfall too. Oh well. Better luck next time, lol


----------



## bigjeeping

*Now hiring.....*

Hiring experienced plow truck driver in ann arbor area. One of my guys quit on me today (don't hire friends to work for you, we got in a fight about his girlfriend... yada yada yada)

Great pay, bonuses, MY TRUCK

8 hour route when snow is 2.5"+ all in ann arbor, pretty consolidated.

Must be dependable.
PM, reply, or email
[email protected]


----------



## moosey

Here where I'am it's hard to tell what we got. It looks to be about 4" but with the slush underneath it's real hard. My guys went at 5am and were done by 9am. Thats good timing. My foreman said it back dragged real good and some problems with it packing it down once driven over. He said he tried to get alot of it up and most did come up. All in All a good money day for me. 

I worked at the club last night and the guys plowed for me and made some good $$. Just hope I can get some sleep. 

Hope some of you others were able to do some work. 

Mark, better luck next time.


----------



## alternative

bigjeeping said:


> Hiring experienced plow truck driver in ann arbor area. One of my guys quit on me today (don't hire friends to work for you, we got in a fight about his girlfriend... yada yada yada)
> 
> Great pay, bonuses, MY TRUCK
> 
> 8 hour route when snow is 2.5"+ all in ann arbor, pretty consolidated.
> 
> Must be dependable.
> PM, reply, or email
> [email protected]


What do you call great pay??


----------



## bigjeeping

varies, depending on experience. PM if anyone's interested!


----------



## lumberjack49

Well after today I finally ready to sit down and relax A minuet went out bright and early this morning and with all the last minuet calls just got home around 8PM, you would think that with as much down time that we have had recently that every one would be ready to go to work .OH yea when I went last night we had 4” on the ground and by the looks of things another 6” on top of that ……. Ready for tomorrow bring on the wind


----------



## PremierLand

Well, do you guys think were done for the season?

theres nothing in the forecast, and feb will be over soon enough.


----------



## CamLand

I'm hearing something for Thursday night...But we are setting up mulch jobs already


----------



## Five Star Lawn Care LLC

guys its the first week in feb. winter is by far not over.....your talking like its mid march

dont get me wrong im working a spring stuff allready too, but we have deffinatly not seen the last of old mad winter.


----------



## CamLand

I have to agree,We will get hit one more time with big storm it happens every year.Otherwise we will get the small 2-3 inch storms and plenty of salting as well...


----------



## jetskiman6969

Hey, that was a nice push early sunday morning. I got about 11 hrs. in, and the 2 guys that do MY private accounts took only 3 hrs.payup North of M-59 had about 5" south only about 2"-3" Love that wet snow!! Sweeeeeeet! Winter over??? sure hope not. Geez, it's only feb. 7. Last year I plowed well into april. I'm sure we'll get hit at least a couple more times


----------



## bigjeeping

April? I did atleast 2 mulch jobs every day in april last year and I dont remember any snow!


----------



## CamLand

bigjeeping said:


> April? I did atleast 2 mulch jobs every day in april last year and I dont remember any snow!


Did I miss something??


----------



## jetskiman6969

I'm sure it was in the first week of april. I'd have to go back and check records and bill's, but snow in april is NOT uncommon in Michigan.


----------



## CamLand

Well me the record keeper that I am...Here is your April 2005 snow falls

MICHIGAN PRECIPITATION REPORT
NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE GRAND RAPIDS, MI
0805 PM EDT SUN APR 24 2005


WFO GRAND RAPIDS MICHIGAN - COUNTY WARNING AREA.....................
MIXED RAIN
APR 24 2330Z MASON COUNTY - LUDINGTON MI 0.07 
SNOW ON EVENT
SNOW FALL GRND TOTAL
APR 24 2300Z INGHAM COUNTY - LANSING MI 3.5 3 
LIQUID 0.58 
APR 24 2300Z OSCEOLA COUNTY - REED CITY MI 
LIQUID 0.19 

WFO GAYLORD MICHIGAN - COUNTY WARNING AREA..........................
RAIN RAIN
APR 24 2300Z CHARLEVOIX COUNTY - HAYES TWP MI 0.07 

WFO DETROIT MICHIGAN - COUNTY WARNING AREA..........................
SNOW ON EVENT
SNOW FALL GRND TOTAL
APR 24 2330Z GENESEE COUNTY - FLUSHING MI 7.0 
APR 24 2330Z LAPEER COUNTY - LUM MI 8.8 9 
APR 24 2330Z WAYNE COUNTY - TRENTON MI 5.0  3 
LIQUID 0.50


----------



## Macomb-Lawn

CamLand said:


> I have to agree,We will get hit one more time with big storm it happens every year.Otherwise we will get the small 2-3 inch storms and plenty of salting as well...


I'm with you.

EVERY year, just when "the public" thinks it's over, we get hit with a monster storm. This is the storm where the true "I don't know how to drive" people come out of the wood work. It ALWAYS happens. So far, we've had nothing major as far as snow storms are concerned. We're due, but it won't be until everyone gets the mentality that it isn't going to snow. Then, they'll turn on Channel 4 news one night, see a monsterous storm in route, and run for Meijers to buy salt, shovels, etc.

<praying.. really...really...really hard>


----------



## Five Star Lawn Care LLC

the last time i billed for any winter service in april was on 4-07-03 it was a 4"-7" looks like we plowed and salted

the latest date i have last year was on 3-17
and the latest date in 04' was on the 3-12


----------



## bigjeeping

well Ill take snow anytime, if it comes in april then so be it


----------



## Jason Pallas

Snow in late March and April is just aggravating - it only screws up the landscaping schedules and pushes things back. It's really best if it stops snowing by mid-March. If not, people don't tend to think about landscaping and you don't book as much early on - in addition, you can't get underway as smoothly with mulch, clean-ups, etc.... This winter is looking like it's going to go down as a wash in the books. It'd be better to get an early strong start to the landscaping season than to have a couple of late season pushes. At least for us, we'd benefit from earlier stronger spring landscaping than the money we'd get from a couple of late season pushes.


----------



## alternative

Five Star Lawn Care LLC said:


> guys its the first week in feb. winter is by far not over.....your talking like its mid march
> 
> dont get me wrong im working a spring stuff allready too, but we have deffinatly not seen the last of old mad winter.


Exactly.. i crack up that you guys are already thinking spring mulch jobs. ITS ONLY FEBRUARY.. we have plenty of snow to come. It just started getting colder again. February is gonna be a snow month.


----------



## alternative

Jason Pallas said:


> Snow in late March and April is just aggravating - it only screws up the landscaping schedules and pushes things back. It's really best if it stops snowing by mid-March. If not, people don't tend to think about landscaping and you don't book as much early on - in addition, you can't get underway as smoothly with mulch, clean-ups, etc.... This winter is looking like it's going to go down as a wash in the books. It'd be better to get an early strong start to the landscaping season than to have a couple of late season pushes. At least for us, we'd benefit from earlier stronger spring landscaping than the money we'd get from a couple of late season pushes.


Not really, because even if we do get snow in April, the weather conditions usually dont allow for it to stick around long. Snow on day one... Melt on day one.... and the only thing i seem to notice over the years is that when Easter is late, (like it is this year) the season usually gets a late start. People generally dont think spring starts until Easter has passed. Last year Easter was early.. and we started Early.


----------



## bigjeeping

Looks like we might get a plowable thursday or friday, or both! WEEEEEEEEEEeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## PremierLand

I highly doubt it, atleast for over in my area.


----------



## Keith_480231

I as well don't think that we have seen the last of the snow here in SE Michigan! Thursday or Friday could turn into something worthwhile but the storm has to stay on the same track and not change at all! Would be fine with me because still trying to catch up on sleep from Super Bowl week and Sat/Sun snow! Not complaining at all made sweet payup while driving people around for the Super Bowl!


----------



## Keith_480231

*Still waiting on Call???*

Hey Daniel (Macomb Lawn & Snow) I am still waiting for that call from your office girl??? Let me know if you lost my number or e-mail address. Thanks Keith:waving:


----------



## Jason Pallas

Yeah - looks like we might get 1-3" on Thursday night into Friday here in Detroit area. It'd be nice - quick moving Alberta Clipper system. Radio and TV forecasts say 1-2" but NOA seems to think we might get a little more - picking up a little off of Lake Michigan (because it's still largely unfrozen). Keep your fingers crossed.


----------



## PremierLand

Jason Pallas said:


> Yeah - looks like we might get 1-3" on Thursday night into Friday here in Detroit area. It'd be nice - quick moving Alberta Clipper system. Radio and TV forecasts say 1-2" but NOA seems to think we might get a little more - picking up a little off of Lake Michigan (because it's still largely unfrozen). Keep your fingers crossed.


Hopefully we'll get it, Channel 4 was sayin 2" and channel 7 was saying maybe 1"....

BTW Jason, have you heard what happened on alter and jeff?

I heard something about the swat team, bomb squad, 30 cop cars, and a tank over by that area. I guess they were about to cut off power to a bunch of buildings in the area too.

It was on 760am around quarter to 11, but nothing on the news.


----------



## Jason Pallas

No - I hadn't heard about anything on the news - just the shooting at St John.
Man, I hope this snow holds together and we get at least 2" - now they're saying we'll be lucky to get 1". Damm - I'll even take that - just enough to do the commercials.


----------



## CJSLAWNSERVICE

Everyone have fun the next week and stay safe , I'm heading south for a little R&R to orlando ! My buddy has got my accounts for me when i'm gone, so I can really get away and not have to worry much! I'll take a few laps in the outdoor pool for ya ! 
have a great week, 

Chris Jodoin


----------



## PremierLand

MIPlowkid said:


> Everyone have fun the next week and stay safe , I'm heading south for a little R&R to orlando ! My buddy has got my accounts for me when i'm gone, so I can really get away and not have to worry much! I'll take a few laps in the outdoor pool for ya !
> have a great week,
> 
> Chris Jodoin


Thats sweet man. Your makin me jealous. I wanted to go on spring break with my freinds, since its senior year. And of course all their parents pay for it, and mine wont. LOL. So im not going, unless I hit the jackpot or it starts to snow like a civ.

Have fun pal!


----------



## Keith_480231

Wish we all could go with you. I know for myself I could really use a vaca!00sport1


----------



## DJC

Looks like thurs could be the big storm we all have been waiting for.


----------



## Five Star Lawn Care LLC

Big Storm? Where?payup payup payup


----------



## Macomb-Lawn

Big storm I second that. Where? This year it has been:

1. No snow
2. 1 to 1.5" (just enough to not meet the 2 inch plow requirements for most of our customers)
3. Salt because of 1 inch.
4. Big storm coming, but it's going to rain first, and then be 45 deg. so it doesn't stick.


That being said, I predict we'll get hit with another #4. A bunch of rain, warm, and then a bunch of snow that doesn't stick, and overall we'll have over one inch, but less than 2 so our "contract 2 inch" customers don't come into the picture.

 :angry:


----------



## Macomb-Lawn

Did I mention that I think we are cursed. We bought a whole bunch of new snow equip. this year, and go figure, it's not snowing


----------



## Five Star Lawn Care LLC

Macomb-Lawn said:


> Big storm I second that. Where? This year it has been:
> 
> 1. No snow
> 2. 1 to 1.5" (just enough to not meet the 2 inch plow requirements for most of our customers)
> 3. Salt because of 1 inch.
> 4. Big storm coming, but it's going to rain first, and then be 45 deg. so it doesn't stick.
> 
> That being said, I predict we'll get hit with another #4. A bunch of rain, warm, and then a bunch of snow that doesn't stick, and overall we'll have over one inch, but less than 2 so our "contract 2 inch" customers don't come into the picture.
> 
> :angry:


who in the world has you on 2in triggers for plowing?....thats crazy around here...i push everything at a 1in unless its a day storm or if the storm comes before 3:30 am and i dont have enough time to plow, then i just salt


----------



## brunosplace

Macomb-Lawn said:


> Did I mention that I think we are cursed. We bought a whole bunch of new snow equip. this year, and go figure, it's not snowing


So it's all your fault!!! LOL


----------



## jetskiman6969

No snow in site for the next 7 day's


----------



## PremierLand

Accuweather is saying an Inch of rain for weds and thurs. To bad it couldnt drop down to below freezing so we'd have a nice fluffy 12" to plow!!!


----------



## Macomb-Lawn

Five Star Lawn Care LLC said:


> who in the world has you on 2in triggers for plowing?....thats crazy around here...i push everything at a 1in unless its a day storm or if the storm comes before 3:30 am and i dont have enough time to plow, then i just salt


A company called General Malfunction (GM). 2 inches or less, no plow, just salt.


----------



## DJC

Five Star Lawn Care LLC said:


> Big Storm? Where?payup payup payup


Ya sorry to get your hopes up but it does look like rain down there. We are under warnings for a big storm or ice and snow. Rain would be just find with me because I'm starting to hate these so called winters.


----------



## bigjeeping

I need a dump for my 450!!!!!!

Called monroe and they said about $7,000

I could buy an older plow truck (3000) and a 6x10 dump trailer (4000) for that!
Then I could use the $420 I save in taxes by buying off ebay and take a weekend florida vacation! prsport


----------



## flykelley

bigjeeping said:


> I need a dump for my 450!!!!!!
> 
> Called monroe and they said about $7,000
> 
> I could buy an older plow truck (3000) and a 6x10 dump trailer (4000) for that!
> Then I could use the $420 I save in taxes by buying off ebay and take a weekend florida vacation! prsport


Hey Big Jeeping I just saw Wheeler Auto Parts in Grand Rapids had a used one look like it was pretty new with everything you need for $2500.00 if I remember right. I would give them a call.

Regards Mike


----------



## bigjeeping

flykelley said:


> Hey Big Jeeping I just saw Wheeler Auto Parts in Grand Rapids had a used one look like it was pretty new with everything you need for $2500.00 if I remember right. I would give them a call.
> 
> Regards Mike


Thanks Mike!
Tried looking them up a few places online.. no luck.
You have the number?


----------



## flykelley

bigjeeping said:


> Thanks Mike!
> Tried looking them up a few places online.. no luck.
> You have the number?[/QUOTE} Big Jeeping
> I don't have the number here at home, left the magazine at work. When I get to the plant tonight I will find the ad and post it online for you. I called Wheeler auto parts and Schram and they both don't know what Im talking about so I need to get that ad for you.
> 
> Regards Mike


----------



## Crash935

You probably mean Weller Auto Parts,

616-538-5000 @ 2525 Chicago Drive, Wyoming

http://www.partsbyweller.com/


----------



## flykelley

bigjeeping said:


> Thanks Mike!
> Tried looking them up a few places online.. no luck.
> You have the number?


Here it is. Feb 15th issue of Michigan Auto & RV pg 197
Weller Auto Parts 1-616-257-1327 Dump Box 8x8 complete with pluming like new removed from Chevy 3500. Wants $2500.00

Good Luck Mike


----------



## PremierLand

Anyone else see the 1-3" expected for Thursday night?


----------



## Macomb-Lawn

PremierLand said:


> Anyone else see the 1-3" expected for Thursday night?


Nope, where does it say that at?

I do see this though:

http://www.crh.noaa.gov/zones/MIZ070.php

Hazardous Weather Outlook
High Wind Watch

HIGH WIND WATCH IN EFFECT FROM LATE THURSDAY NIGHT THROUGH FRIDAY MORNING

Tonight...A chance of light rain and snow during the late evening. Rain and a chance of freezing rain through about midnight...Then widespread rain and a chance of freezing rain toward daybreak. Lows 32 to 36 during the evening...With temperatures steady or slowly rising after midnight. Northeast winds 5 to 15 mph.

Thursday...Widespread rain and a chance of freezing rain through early morning...Then a chance of rain with areas of drizzle during the morning. Rain during the afternoon. Not as cool. Highs* 54 to 58*. Light northeast winds until around noon...Becoming east 5 to 15 mph.

That's just friggin ********. 54 to 58 degrees  :realmad:

Time to clean the trailers out. At this rate, we'll be cutting grass March 1st


----------



## Macomb-Lawn

Did I mention I just picked up 20 tons of salt from Dale's for tonight/tomorrow morning payup


----------



## Five Star Lawn Care LLC

Macomb-Lawn said:


> Did I mention I just picked up 20 tons of salt from Dale's for tonight/tomorrow morning payup


i thought you had a bulk bin to store all of your salt....just wondering

we get all of our bulk in 50 ton loads right from the salt docks...seems like it might be cheaper for you to take 50 ton deliveries right from the dock then going through a supplier

How much are you paying per ton?


----------



## Keith_480231

Hey there Daniel last time I am going to ask. Where is your girl at the office??? Just wondering. Hey if you changed your mind not a biggy just let me know. Trying to line up something for the upcomming season. Thanks again Keith:waving:


----------



## PremierLand

accuweather.com says 2.6" for 48236


----------



## jetskiman6969

All I heard was snow NORTH of I-69, which is a long way from here. Then again, they never know where it's coming from anyways. Doubt we see any measurable amount here, but you never know.


----------



## alternative

yeah really, Salt at Dales.... way overpriced. If i were buying that qty, no way would i buy from Dales. And NO WAY, are we gonna get any SNOW this week. 58 degrees*Thursday, it's not gonna happen. We are getting ALL rain.


----------



## Macomb-Lawn

Five Star Lawn Care LLC said:


> i thought you had a bulk bin to store all of your salt....just wondering
> 
> we get all of our bulk in 50 ton loads right from the salt docks...seems like it might be cheaper for you to take 50 ton deliveries right from the dock then going through a supplier
> 
> How much are you paying per ton?


We're not ordering train full's any more this season so we're not refilling the bin. Not worth to sit on it. I'd rather get it as we (if) need it for the rest of the year. We won't use another train full this year. No way in hell.

$49.00 per ton


----------



## Macomb-Lawn

Keith_480231 said:


> Hey there Daniel last time I am going to ask. Where is your girl at the office??? Just wondering. Hey if you changed your mind not a biggy just let me know. Trying to line up something for the upcomming season. Thanks again Keith:waving:


Didn't forget about you Keith. Not at all. Did you get my email? We are in the process of moving to our new building. That should be done this week so expect a call early next week. The new building is on Hall Road and Heidenrich in the Zintech Industrial Plaza. Address is:

20504 Hall Road
Clinton Township, MI 48036

if you want to check it out. You'll see all our dumps parked around back (since it isn't snowing. We're just sitting here wasting time waiting on Clinton Township to give us the Certificate of Occupancy. After that, we're all set to go and your first on my list to bring in. Or... we can meet up for drinks


----------



## Macomb-Lawn

alternative said:


> yeah really, Salt at Dales.... way overpriced. If i were buying that qty, no way would i buy from Dales. And NO WAY, are we gonna get any SNOW this week. 58 degrees*Thursday, it's not gonna happen. We are getting ALL rain.


Well, I can't complain. Dale's did beat out everyone else per ton. B&W, Bengal, Tri-County, Lakeshore... all are more than Dales.

Plus, some of them don't even have salt. On superbowl weekend I went to Lakeshore to buy 100 tons so our trucks wouldn't have to run to 23 mile from Downtown. They said they only have enough salt for their own trucks and plow customers, so they aren't selling any of the salt they had. I asked for less, and they wouldn't do even 10 tons. They said that they were waiting for a train load that never showed. The week before the game, I called them and gave them a preliminary heads up. They didn't even bother calling me back. So, we went to Dales and bought from them. I can't complain. We're not going to sit on a train full of salt all summer because of one snow.

As far as no snow... are we so desperate at this point that we are trying reverse pshycology with god  ROFL

Whatever works.... I got 10 trucks loaded with 2 tons each on stand by just incase :waving:


----------



## brunosplace

*Macomb Database is now hosted for download.*

Over on the appropriate thread is the info.

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?p=284402#post284402

:salute: to Dan.


----------



## Five Star Lawn Care LLC

you really dont think you would go through 50 tons?..you were talking about buying 100 tons just for one storm......it just doesnt add up....the cost savings is more than worth it....we are getting our salt for 36.50 per ton


----------



## Macomb-Lawn

Five Star Lawn Care LLC said:


> you really dont think you would go through 50 tons?..you were talking about buying 100 tons just for one storm......it just doesnt add up....the cost savings is more than worth it....we are getting our salt for 36.50 per ton


Not when we have trucks going down river, no. We have 17 locations in Southgate, Lincoln Park, Brownstown, and Taylor that have to be done. We are at 23 mile road in Macomb. That's a pretty far drive to just get salt. So, in the long run, it is cheaper when you calculate in fuel just to load the salt. I don't think we're going to get enough snow the rest of this year to justify a train full at our location. I'd rather just dispatch it out right now as needed depending on the customer sites. Last thing I need is a bin full of salt come summer. Right now we're just filling up VBoxes for smaller sites. If we really need it, I can get it pretty quick by the train. We'll see what plays out. The 100 tons was for the Superbowl weekend because we were doing more work than usual with all the stuff downtown. Lakeshore was the closest supply to downtown so I called them first. Sure, Lakeshore is only 15 miles south of us, but that extra 15 miles meant time wasted, diesel fuel burned, and a truck carrying 2 tons of salt with a 9.2" Boss on the front having to go 35 minutes further to save $10.00 a ton. At $50.00 a ton, deduct fuel for 30 mile difference (round trip) between Lakeshore on I-94 and Harper and our building on 23 mile, then an extra 40 minutes drive time round trip. That doesn't even include the time from downtown to Lakeshore when it's bumper to bumper during the superbowl. Then add in the 30 minutes of "payroll" that we're paying for someone to drive and extra 30 minutes round trip to save $10.00 a ton. We're better off buying it by the ton sometimes depending on the job site. See what I"m saying? The extra $10.00 a ton for salt isn't a deal breaker with our accounts.


----------



## alternative

I couldnt care less if we dont get any more snow... but we will...someday?


----------



## Macomb-Lawn

alternative said:


> but we will...someday?


Yup.... 2 weeks after we take all the VBoxes out of the trucks


----------



## Five Star Lawn Care LLC

Macomb-Lawn said:


> Not when we have trucks going down river, no. We have 17 locations in Southgate, Lincoln Park, Brownstown, and Taylor that have to be done. We are at 23 mile road in Macomb. That's a pretty far drive to just get salt. So, in the long run, it is cheaper when you calculate in fuel just to load the salt. I don't think we're going to get enough snow the rest of this year to justify a train full at our location. I'd rather just dispatch it out right now as needed depending on the customer sites. Last thing I need is a bin full of salt come summer. Right now we're just filling up VBoxes for smaller sites. If we really need it, I can get it pretty quick by the train. We'll see what plays out. The 100 tons was for the Superbowl weekend because we were doing more work than usual with all the stuff downtown. Lakeshore was the closest supply to downtown so I called them first. Sure, Lakeshore is only 15 miles south of us, but that extra 15 miles meant time wasted, diesel fuel burned, and a truck carrying 2 tons of salt with a 9.2" Boss on the front having to go 35 minutes further to save $10.00 a ton. At $50.00 a ton, deduct fuel for 30 mile difference (round trip) between Lakeshore on I-94 and Harper and our building on 23 mile, then an extra 40 minutes drive time round trip. That doesn't even include the time from downtown to Lakeshore when it's bumper to bumper during the superbowl. Then add in the 30 minutes of "payroll" that we're paying for someone to drive and extra 30 minutes round trip to save $10.00 a ton. We're better off buying it by the ton sometimes depending on the job site. See what I"m saying? The extra $10.00 a ton for salt isn't a deal breaker with our accounts.


it seems to me like it might be a great option to consider investing in a larger tri-axle that you could fill up one time before it leaves your shop and have enough salt to complete your whole route down there without having to reload...then you would save the time on the drivers reloading the smaller v-boxes several times...and possible eliminating a couple of trucks and payrolls...

this may not be the way that some people think, but if you have the cappability of running your own bulk salt storage on-site i would take atvantage of it every chance i got...your talking allmost $13.00 a ton savings..that is huge!!...Acctually its money in your pocket

Im not trying to tell you how you should run your business, but i put a lot of time and effort into making my company more efficient and saving money everywhere i can. And i learn a lot of things along the way that have worked for me and i like to pass them along to whoever is willing to listen


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Five Star Lawn Care LLC said:


> it seems to me like it might be a great option to consider investing in a larger tri-axle that you could fill up one time before it leaves your shop and have enough salt to complete your whole route down there without having to reload...then you would save the time on the drivers reloading the smaller v-boxes several times...and possible eliminating a couple of trucks and payrolls...
> 
> this may not be the way that some people think, but if you have the cappability of running your own bulk salt storage on-site i would take atvantage of it every chance i got...your talking allmost $13.00 a ton savings..that is huge!!...Acctually its money in your pocket
> 
> Im not trying to tell you how you should run your business, but i put a lot of time and effort into making my company more efficient and saving money everywhere i can. And i learn a lot of things along the way that have worked for me and i like to pass them along to whoever is willing to listen


All depends. Having only one truck could make the route too long to get around in a timely manner to service your customers. You can also get screwed if your one and only salt truck breaks down or gets in an accident.

That being said, we do have 2 trucks capable of handling 7-8 tons\yards at a time and 1 that can carry 3 tons\yards. Bigger is definitely better when carrying any amount of weight. Found that out the hard way about 8 years ago.

Are you paying $49 a ton delivered by a train? Or just picked up at the dock?


----------



## Five Star Lawn Care LLC

i agree with that for sure...you definitly have to have backups avaliable.

during big storms, or times when time is an issue like day snows, but on a night when the snow ends at midnight and you most likely have all night to do your accounts then you can send the large trucks out and salt everything...

i belive he has close to 30 trucks...so this being the only truck he could rely on would not be an issue


----------



## Macomb-Lawn

The problem is this:

1. We (and our salt bin) are located in Macomb (soon to be Clinton Township) on 23 mile Road.

2. Our customers are spread out all over the tri-county area. 

Some of our customers are located as far as Brownstown. That being said, it's not worth the gas or drive time for some trucks to come all the way back to 23 mile from downriver. What it would cost in gas and payroll for drive time would be more than the savings in salt. Even with a full dump, your still talking about driving 35/40 miles one way to refill. At nearly $3.00 a gallon for deisel, it's not worth it. So, we use our own bin for the stuff close enough to the office, and we use suppliers for the accounts that aren't within a reasonable distance for loading. A few of our customers are multi-location franchises or chain stores, so the regional manager wants "all" the locations done by one company for his region. That's fine by us because they pay for it. Trust me, if the contract wasn't worth the $, I wouldn't be dispatching trucks to BFE downriver from northern Macomb County. We aren't eating the price difference between a train load and a 2 ton fill up from a small supplier. They (our customer) are.


----------



## Five Star Lawn Care LLC

Macomb-Lawn said:


> The problem is this:
> 
> 1. We (and our salt bin) are located in Macomb (soon to be Clinton Township) on 23 mile Road.
> 
> 2. Our customers are spread out all over the tri-county area.
> 
> Some of our customers are located as far as Brownstown. That being said, it's not worth the gas or drive time for some trucks to come all the way back to 23 mile from downriver. What it would cost in gas and payroll for drive time would be more than the savings in salt. Even with a full dump, your still talking about driving 35/40 miles one way to refill. At nearly $3.00 a gallon for deisel, it's not worth it. So, we use our own bin for the stuff close enough to the office, and we use suppliers for the accounts that aren't within a reasonable distance for loading. A few of our customers are multi-location franchises or chain stores, so the regional manager wants "all" the locations done by one company for his region. That's fine by us because they pay for it. Trust me, if the contract wasn't worth the $, I wouldn't be dispatching trucks to BFE downriver from northern Macomb County. We aren't eating the price difference between a train load and a 2 ton fill up from a small supplier. They (our customer) are.


Are all of your trucks located and dispatching from the macomb location?


----------



## alternative

Is your company a new start up?? MACOMB? i ve never seen one of your trucks around, Macomb Twp, and when someone is as big as you're saying, You usually recognize thier trucks/logo? WHen did you start? Just curious. Ive worked from Richmond to Detroit over the last 15 years, and never heard of you...


----------



## Macomb-Lawn

Five Star Lawn Care LLC said:


> Are all of your trucks located and dispatching from the macomb location?


Not always. Depends on the weather.


----------



## Macomb-Lawn

alternative said:


> Is your company a new start up?? MACOMB? i ve never seen one of your trucks around, Macomb Twp, and when someone is as big as you're saying, You usually recognize thier trucks/logo? WHen did you start? Just curious. Ive worked from Richmond to Detroit over the last 15 years, and never heard of you...


No. The company was founded in 1997 as Macomb Lawn. Then, it became Macomb Lawn and Snow in 2001 and we've been there since. A few others on the forum have seen us. We mostly only handle very large chains. We stay away from small business unless it's multiple locations or huge lots. We also don't do residential. Stop by some time, I'll buy ya a beer  Hall Road and Heidenrich. :waving:

p.s. Ever heard of Foxfire Landscaping


----------



## Keith_480231

*Foxfire???*

Daniel is that you? Foxfire that is on 23/Card Rd. it is now owned bty Tom's? Do you or have you ever heard of American Topsoil?


----------



## alternative

Macomb-Lawn said:


> No. The company was founded in 1997 as Macomb Lawn. Then, it became Macomb Lawn and Snow in 2001 and we've been there since. A few others on the forum have seen us. We mostly only handle very large chains. We stay away from small business unless it's multiple locations or huge lots. We also don't do residential. Stop by some time, I'll buy ya a beer  Hall Road and Heidenrich. :waving:
> 
> p.s. Ever heard of Foxfire Landscaping


I might just do that.. hall/heidenrich... yeah ive seen foxfire a few times.


----------



## Keith_480231

Hey Macomb Lawn and Snow saw one of your trucks today in Warren. Was wondering if you keep your "salt" in the hopper of the V-box all the time? Just saw the grey tarp over it and was just wondering. Keith:waving:


----------



## Jason Pallas

Is that a euphamsim for something? "Salt" in the Hopper of the V box. I didn't think that type of blue language was tolerated on Plowesite. Just kidding!


----------



## Five Star Lawn Care LLC

BULK SALT

would any one be interested in buying there bulk salt from us....we have about 65 tons left and if we dont get many more snows im afraid snow within the next week we may not us it all.

it would be first come first serve basis....cash only...$40.00 ton (would try to guess as close as posible..no scale). open 24/7 would just have to call my cell when in route....have a back-hoe to load so i can load at any hieght.

Located at Plymouth and Newberg in Livonia

This isnt a for sure thing yet....but if it doesnt start snowing i do not want to sit on 50 tons all season.

LET ME KNOW IF YOU MIGHT BE INTERESTED


----------



## Macomb-Lawn

Keith_480231 said:


> Hey Macomb Lawn and Snow saw one of your trucks today in Warren. Was wondering if you keep your "salt" in the hopper of the V-box all the time? Just saw the grey tarp over it and was just wondering. Keith:waving:


Not sure. If there was, they were probably going to salt somewhere. We do a lot of retail facilities, so maybe one of them called for salt.....

Why they would need salt when it's sunny out with no snow is beyond me... but if they wanna pay for it. payup Otherwise, all trucks are cleaned up and out after every snow, so there shouldn't be any salt in there. After the snow the driver is required to go back and check the whole box and see if it needs to be greased or needs anything.

Did you see what the truck number was? If he had salt in the back of the truck, it better be going to one of our customers......


----------



## Macomb-Lawn

Five Star Lawn Care LLC said:


> BULK SALT
> 
> would any one be interested in buying there bulk salt from us....we have about 65 tons left and if we dont get many more snows im afraid snow within the next week we may not us it all.
> 
> it would be first come first serve basis....cash only...$40.00 ton (would try to guess as close as posible..no scale). open 24/7 would just have to call my cell when in route....have a back-hoe to load so i can load at any hieght.
> 
> Located at Plymouth and Newberg in Livonia
> 
> This isnt a for sure thing yet....but if it doesnt start snowing i do not want to sit on 50 tons all season.
> 
> LET ME KNOW IF YOU MIGHT BE INTERESTED


$40 a ton  You just said $36.50 is what you pay for it 

Just kidding


----------



## Five Star Lawn Care LLC

Macomb-Lawn said:


> $40 a ton  You just said $36.50 is what you pay for it
> 
> Just kidding


well if im going to load it and store it then i have to make some profit


----------



## Keith_480231

Hey Daniel Sorry didn't get the number on the truck. Was out yesterday picking up some money from the guy who I had a oppurtunity to drive people from out of town for the Super Bowl. Asked my wife and she said it was right by 19/ Garfield at Buscemis Party Store. Whit Ford P/U V-Box in back W/Grey tarp. Just wondered because I have a Tailgate salter and was thinking of keeping salt in after initial storm for "spot" clean-up?
:waving:


----------



## Macomb-Lawn

Five Star Lawn Care LLC said:


> well if im going to load it and store it then i have to make some profit


I know, I was just giving you a hard time.


----------



## Macomb-Lawn

Keith_480231 said:


> Hey Daniel Sorry didn't get the number on the truck. Was out yesterday picking up some money from the guy who I had a oppurtunity to drive people from out of town for the Super Bowl. Asked my wife and she said it was right by 19/ Garfield at Buscemis Party Store. Whit Ford P/U V-Box in back W/Grey tarp. Just wondered because I have a Tailgate salter and was thinking of keeping salt in after initial storm for "spot" clean-up?
> :waving:


Not sure on which truck it was.


----------



## Jason Pallas

Maybe snow on Friday night into Sat - forecasts say a possible 1-2 inches. Let's keep our fingers crossed.


----------



## Keith_480231

Yeah so we can get excited and then the ground is still 45 degress and the snow won't stick?


----------



## Macomb-Lawn

I'm going to take all the Vboxes and plows off the trucks


----------



## Jason Pallas

Yeah - no kidding. But then it's supposed to be back in the 20's for a large part of next week. I can't wait for the landscaping season to begin.... enough with this crap.


----------



## Five Star Lawn Care LLC

i get anxious for the landscape season also ...partially b/c i love the sales end of my job and right now from april 15th is the time that i love the most.

Our acctuall Profit margin is the best in the winter and the worst in the summer...so i say bring on the Snow!!!!


----------



## Keith_480231

Just really trying to figure out if there is going to be any business at all this upcoming season. With all the plant closure's and lay-offs. These are the people that can afford to spend the money on landscaping projects. I am just hoping that there will be enough business to go around for everyone but I don't know. Talked to a builder friend of mine the other day and he said he has sold exactly 2 houses since last October. Economy is just horrible and not looking like it is going to pick-up anytime soon. Seem to remember the same thing happening back in the early 80's. Anyone else remember this too?


----------



## Keith_480231

Hey 5 Star grew up in Livonia near I-96/ Merriman. Where is your yard located at? Remember you saying Plymouth/Haggerty area but can't picture it. It has been a very long time since I have been back to that area. Was at the hardscape supplier that is located on Stark Rd. at the end of last season and couldn't believe how the area has changed. That yard used to be a Erb Lumber when I lived in Livonia. By the way are you looking for any "help" for this upcoming season? Have a CDL "A" and lots of experience operating construction equipment/pulling trailers/equipment. Please let me know thanks Keith


----------



## Jason Pallas

I wasn't nearly as bad in the 80's as it has been the last couple of years around here. At least in the 80's when the economy wasn't too good, there wasn't a million J.Os out there thinking they'd make their millions in the landscaping business (like today).
It's gettin' bad - I talked to a couple of sub contractors in the building and construction trades - work is so scarce that they're moving to others states where building is going strong. This sucks - all I can say is BUY AMERICAN. It's the only way.
BTW I was on Ebay and bought what I thought was a "factory blemished" Honda 5.5hp engine. Turned out it was one of those Chinese-made engines that is EXACTLY like a Honda (all the parts are interchangeable). It was only$90 including shipping. They're selling brand new ones for $150 and 10hp diesels for $300 - ridiculously low prices. I hear the quality is pretty darn good. HOWEVER, the Chinese don't adhere to trademark, patten and copyright laws. This means they rip off anything, reproduce it and sell it at half the price. So what? Wait til the those Chinese cars hit the market for $8,000. The Gia or Gila or whatever it is - hang on to your hats in Michigan as the American consumer in their quest to buy the cheapest, ruins the manufacturing economy and ultimately the American economy. Check and see how popular Walmart is and check to see how much of the merchandise in Walmart is American made. Wake up. We need trade sanctions/parity to protect our jobs. Did you know that in South Korea, citizens are penalized (on their income tax) for buying imports? Result - 800,000 South Korean cars sold there - 4,000 American cars sold. That's part of what's wrong in this country. Just on a rant....... venting.


----------



## Macomb-Lawn

Jason Pallas said:


> I wasn't nearly as bad in the 80's as it has been the last couple of years around here. At least in the 80's when the economy wasn't too good, there wasn't a million J.Os out there thinking they'd make their millions in the landscaping business (like today).
> It's gettin' bad - I talked to a couple of sub contractors in the building and construction trades - work is so scarce that they're moving to others states where building is going strong. This sucks - all I can say is BUY AMERICAN. It's the only way.
> BTW I was on Ebay and bought what I thought was a "factory blemished" Honda 5.5hp engine. Turned out it was one of those Chinese-made engines that is EXACTLY like a Honda (all the parts are interchangeable). It was only$90 including shipping. They're selling brand new ones for $150 and 10hp diesels for $300 - ridiculously low prices. I hear the quality is pretty darn good. HOWEVER, the Chinese don't adhere to trademark, patten and copyright laws. This means they rip off anything, reproduce it and sell it at half the price. So what? Wait til the those Chinese cars hit the market for $8,000. The Gia or Gila or whatever it is - hang on to your hats in Michigan as the American consumer in their quest to buy the cheapest, ruins the manufacturing economy and ultimately the American economy. Check and see how popular Walmart is and check to see how much of the merchandise in Walmart is American made. Wake up. We need trade sanctions/parity to protect our jobs. Did you know that in South Korea, citizens are penalized (on their income tax) for buying imports? Result - 800,000 South Korean cars sold there - 4,000 American cars sold. That's part of what's wrong in this country. Just on a rant....... venting.


Alright, but do this.. DEFINE FOREIGN?

A GM made in Ohio with Japanese parts... or a Honda made in Japan with Japanese parts?

The source is more of the problem. All these "American" companies are shipping everything oversea's to be built because it's cheaper labor. So, don't just blame the consumers. American companies are digging their own grave by doing that. There is absolutely no such thing as 100% American made any more. Maybe assembled in the USA, but sure as hell not made in the USA. Not with cars, electronics, and most consumer products. All these jobs that keep getting cut in the USA are all jobs that are mostly transferred to other countries to reduce labor costs. Consumers aren't the ones sending the jobs overseas.


----------



## alternative

Macomb-Lawn said:


> Alright, but do this.. DEFINE FOREIGN?
> 
> A GM made in Ohio with Japanese parts... or a Honda made in Japan with Japanese parts?
> 
> The source is more of the problem. All these "American" companies are shipping everything oversea's to be built because it's cheaper labor. So, don't just blame the consumers. American companies are digging their own grave by doing that. There is absolutely no such thing as 100% American made any more. Maybe assembled in the USA, but sure as hell not made in the USA. Not with cars, electronics, and most consumer products. All these jobs that keep getting cut in the USA are all jobs that are mostly transferred to other countries to reduce labor costs. Consumers aren't the ones sending the jobs overseas.


You got that right.. the corporations are to blame. Then blame the consumer. Then blame the sh*t quality
ie: (automotive) .


----------



## Jason Pallas

I agree that both the consumer and the corporations share blame. It's shortsighted behavior that creates such a volatile economic climate. The consumers that seek the lowest priced items put pressure on manufacturers to cut costs - thus driving much of the manufacturing out of this country to places where labor is cheap, plentiful and unencumbered by unions.
However, these manufacturers will eventually reap what they sew when the consumers that buy their products can't afford to purchase them because they are unemployed.
BTW, the criticism that Detroit/American car companies make poor quality vehicles, c'mon man, that was the early 80's and late 70's. That hasn't been true for a long time. The quality these days in the auto industry is nearly the same accross the board. American compaines just have to continue to fight that bad rep from the past.
As for what makes foreign cars foreign and what makes American cars American, it's a blurred line that really needs to be defined at a legislative level and addressed with import and export tarrifs. With that said - remember that with every job created by a domestic car company creates/supports 27 additional jobs in the economy. The foreign car company jobs creates just 7.
Now, I'm not knocking foriegn cars or products at all. It's just that I try to tailor my consumer spending to best benefit my local economy and national economy.


----------



## Keith_480231

Yes I agree with you are all saying. Here is just a thought that I was recently trying to explain to my neighbor yesterday. The problem with all the Money going out it isn't being spent here and thus we all suffer to a extent. Especially true here in Michigan. First to lay off last to go back to work has held true by this: When Ford, Chrysler and GM close plants or eliminate jobs here it affects everything ( Landscape Projects, Maintenance, Snow Plowing)Face it it is people with these type of incomes that are supporting our businesses. Even if you are doing Commercial properties with less customers coming in because of less money in the economy then less revenue coming in from less rent and so on. Anyone one hear that Pfizer Pharmaceutical is going to be cutting 1000's this year here in Michigan??? Doesn't look good for another couple of years.


----------



## Jason Pallas

Keith - I totally agree with you. If GM is hurting, it's not only the assembly line worker that gets laid off that suffers. If he or she is your client, you can bet they'll cut back on luxuries like lawn service BUT the trickle down effect is what is more worrysome. 
I.E. That worker takes the family out to eat twice a week at the local restaurant. Now they eat in to save money. The restaurant loses revenue. Their wait staff is cut back (less money into the local economy). The restaurant owner has less money to spend on landscaping and maintenance. Ultimately, our businesses suffer. The trickle down effect just goes on and on. That's what's really scary. (In addition to the fact that now all the unemployed auto workers are now out trying to start lawn maintenance businesses because it's the easiest/lowest entry capital business around - a pickup truck and a mower!). Ouch. 
The upside is that good, reliable labor is really easy to find in this economy - as there are a lot of good people looking for jobs. It's not like several years back when good labor was hard to find and expensive to keep. In this economy, good hardworking labor is easy to find and a lot less expensive. They need jobs and will bust butt to keep them.


----------



## flykelley

Jason Pallas said:


> So what? Wait til the those Chinese cars hit the market for $8,000. The Gia or Gila or whatever it is - hang on to your hats in Michigan as the American consumer in their quest to buy the cheapest, ruins the manufacturing economy and ultimately the American economy. Just on a rant....... venting.


Jason they tried that once before, it was called a Yugo, crappy quality and cheap but it did not last long.

Regards Mike


----------



## alternative

*Labor supply*

Its a lose-lose situation.. Readily avaiable workers. If there is a huge pool of laborers, but not enough work to employ them, what good are they. 
Its a Catch 22. Either there is a surplus of Labor, and no work., or ton of work coming in and NO labor. There is never a happy medium.
I've always found that with good years (lots of work), i am busting my a*s in the field to get the work done, because labor is scarce, and bad years, when the phone is barely ringing, i am sitting it out, because i must keep my labor force busy. This is one of the most annoying phases of business. 
Labor Supply & Demand - i prefer to actually have more work than available labor.


----------



## Jason Pallas

Oh yeah the Yugo - what a piece of crap. You could kick that thing apart wearing tennis shoes. What a cheap POS that was. Wasn't that made in Eastern Europe or maybe Korea? I thought it was the Czhec Republic.... but then I thought I remember being surprised to find out it was Korea or somplace. One of the biggest problems with that Yugo was parts distribution - despite the fact it was a hunk of crap, most analysts said it was poor parts distribution that ultimately doomed the Yugo.


----------



## jetskiman6969

Jason Pallas said:


> I wasn't nearly as bad in the 80's as it has been the last couple of years around here. At least in the 80's when the economy wasn't too good, there wasn't a million J.Os out there thinking they'd make their millions in the landscaping business (like today).
> It's gettin' bad - I talked to a couple of sub contractors in the building and construction trades - work is so scarce that they're moving to others states where building is going strong. This sucks - all I can say is BUY AMERICAN. It's the only way.
> BTW I was on Ebay and bought what I thought was a "factory blemished" Honda 5.5hp engine. Turned out it was one of those Chinese-made engines that is EXACTLY like a Honda (all the parts are interchangeable). It was only$90 including shipping. They're selling brand new ones for $150 and 10hp diesels for $300 - ridiculously low prices. I hear the quality is pretty darn good. HOWEVER, the Chinese don't adhere to trademark, patten and copyright laws. This means they rip off anything, reproduce it and sell it at half the price. So what? Wait til the those Chinese cars hit the market for $8,000. The Gia or Gila or whatever it is - hang on to your hats in Michigan as the American consumer in their quest to buy the cheapest, ruins the manufacturing economy and ultimately the American economy. Check and see how popular Walmart is and check to see how much of the merchandise in Walmart is American made. Wake up. We need trade sanctions/parity to protect our jobs. Did you know that in South Korea, citizens are penalized (on their income tax) for buying imports? Result - 800,000 South Korean cars sold there - 4,000 American cars sold. That's part of what's wrong in this country. Just on a rant....... venting.


Do you practice what you preach???? First, you're telling everyone that we all need to buy "American" so we can "kick start" our economy.....BS. Next, your out buying Honda engines??? Way to "kick start" the economy. There's an old saying........"you get what you pay for" C'mon man, wisen up.


----------



## PremierLand

did anyone hear that theres snow forcasted for tonight, or was that just a rumor I heard?


----------



## Jason Pallas

Jetskiman - thank god you're here to save the day and impart your finite wisdom. Since you've got it all figured out smart guy why don't you tell us all how the impact of localized preferential consumer spending decisions don't have a global impact on manufacturing, trade, tariff suspensions and ultimately national ecomonies?

Maybe you were absent that day ........ oh yeah that's right, they don't cover things like that in Adult Continuing Education night classes.

And.... yeah right.... buying one broken down engine on Ebay makes me less than a conscientious consumer trying to use my ecomonic leverage to best benefit the state's economy and ultimately provide job security for us all. Don't bother responding - it'll just blow up like your last tirade in this thread and it'll all be deleted. Take the skirting off you home. Put the wheels on it and move it on down the road.


----------



## alternative

Fight< Fight...


----------



## Macomb-Lawn

Yikes.....  


What happened to the "SE Michigan Snow & Ice Thread?" 


 

(throws 50 gallons of fuel on the fire and runs like hell)


----------



## Macomb-Lawn

PremierLand said:


> did anyone hear that theres snow forcasted for tonight, or was that just a rumor I heard?


Nah.. it was a joke by the National Weather Service.... again  :angry:


----------



## Jason Pallas

They were saying snow for Fri night into Sat - but now NOAA has downgraded that saying anything south of 69 will be an inch or less. North of 69 will get anywhere from 2-4".


----------



## PremierLand

Macomb-Lawn said:


> Nah.. it was a joke by the National Weather Service.... again  :angry:


I guess so...

BTW: I just saw you going West on 16mile like 20min ago. Looked like it was loaded with salt?


----------



## Five Star Lawn Care LLC

Hey All of you A2 guys....might have a deal that im working on right now for next year plowing 35-45 muilti-tenent houses and apt complexes

Still in the works and havent got a site list or anything yet...some are houses, some are small apartment complexes. 

Im am going to sub the whole thing out....just wondering how many of you guys may be interested in doing some

Its on a 6-8 hour response time


----------



## Tscape

Definitely interested in looking at it. How many trucks would it take? Sidewalks too?

734.320.4700


----------



## Five Star Lawn Care LLC

yes walks would be included...some complexes also have like fire escape stairs that need to be done and stairs into the basments.....like i said havent been out to any sites.....As far as trucks go...not sure could be 2...could be 6 .....i have no clue yet. most like likely i would spread them out to 2-3+ companys but i will see what is involved.....from what my aunts say they are all within a 5 mile Raduis



2 of my aunts basically run the firm that owns and manages these properties


----------



## Macomb-Lawn

PremierLand said:


> I guess so...
> 
> BTW: I just saw you going West on 16mile like 20min ago. Looked like it was loaded with salt?


Wasn't me. I haven't had salt in my truck since the last time you saw me at Dales. Maybe another truck? Sure it was me driving?

We service a bunch of apartment complexes and condo's off 16 mile and Harper so if it was full of salt, maybe they were throwing salt in some spots.


----------



## Macomb-Lawn

Five Star Lawn Care LLC said:


> yes walks would be included...some complexes also have like fire escape stairs that need to be done and stairs into the basments.....like i said havent been out to any sites.....As far as trucks go...not sure could be 2...could be 6 .....i have no clue yet. most like likely i would spread them out to 2-3+ companys but i will see what is involved.....from what my aunts say they are all within a 5 mile Raduis
> 
> 2 of my aunts basically run the firm that owns and manages these properties


If you need some larger salt trucks on back up for heavy snow, let me know. We don't usually sub unless it's an absolute emergency, but we have a couple trucks in AA anyways so if you need help we can back you up. Consider it emergency only though because it's hard to say how many trucks will be in AA. Send me an email if you need anything. [email protected]


----------



## Five Star Lawn Care LLC

what size trucks?


----------



## Macomb-Lawn

Smallest is 9.2 plow 2 yard. Largest is 12 ft. plow with underbody scraper, and 16 yards.


----------



## Five Star Lawn Care LLC

Anyone play poker here.


----------



## CamLand

Yeah i play alot of online lately.got a tourney coming up in Livonia i'm jumping in on that...


----------



## Five Star Lawn Care LLC

ive been playing a lot lately....its so addicting


----------



## Macomb-Lawn

Five Star Lawn Care LLC said:


> Anyone play poker here.


:waving: I'm a gambling degenerate


----------



## Macomb-Lawn

CamLand said:


> Yeah i play alot of online lately.got a tourney coming up in Livonia i'm jumping in on that...


Be careful....

http://www.freep.com/apps/pbcs.dll/article?AID=/20060210/NEWS11/60210006

A friend of mine was at that and got busted.


----------



## CamLand

I should be just fine the tourney is at a church...


----------



## Keith_480231

Yeah I love to play poker. Play on Poker Stars all the time. Heard about the party at the Imperial House and had a chance to go but at the last minute something else came up and couldn't make it.

As for help 5-Star where are the properties located???? Would definately be interested.


----------



## Macomb-Lawn

We should have a forum Texas Holdem' turney....  We can have it at someones shop. Our garage would work


----------



## jetskiman6969

Jason Pallas said:


> Jetskiman - thank god you're here to save the day and impart your finite wisdom. Since you've got it all figured out smart guy why don't you tell us all how the impact of localized preferential consumer spending decisions don't have a global impact on manufacturing, trade, tariff suspensions and ultimately national ecomonies?
> 
> Maybe you were absent that day ........ oh yeah that's right, they don't cover things like that in Adult Continuing Education night classes.
> 
> And.... yeah right.... buying one broken down engine on Ebay makes me less than a conscientious consumer trying to use my ecomonic leverage to best benefit the state's economy and ultimately provide job security for us all. Don't bother responding - it'll just blow up like your last tirade in this thread and it'll all be deleted. Take the skirting off you home. Put the wheels on it and move it on down the road.


Listen pal, maybe you should gone on to some community school after you got your G.E.D. and learned something about economics 101. I know, I know, you were too busy getting high and getting drunk and decided to go buy a frigg'in Toro and a weed whip and call yourself a business Wake up dude, it's 2006, your not going to change anything buy telling ANYONE to go buy American. I'm willing to bet that everything in your house......er, your mom's basement, is made in another country. So until you have a clue as to what you are trying to convey by telling us to go buy "American" lead by example, NOT with your "piehole". Now, if you have anymore childish comment's that you want to think of, be more of a man, sack up, and PM me; if you got the nad's.


----------



## Macomb-Lawn

The weatherman better predict 60 inches of snow cause it's getting hostile around here


----------



## Jason Pallas

Hey JetskiGirl, That's funny. C'mon you can do better than that. I'm surprised you got off your sister and stopped beating your wife long enough to respond. I'm still waiting for you to tell us all how I'm wrong and you're right on this one. Just yelling and spewing your rhetorical BS louder doesn't make you right. It just shows you're more willing to let a greater number of us know what an idiot you are. BTW don't doubt my nads - I don't hide behind some sissy screen name.
Now get along - I think the manager wants his lot rental fee. I gotta go upstairs now - I think my mom's got dinner ready. 

Next time have your probabtion officer proof-read your posts. Your grammar sucks and your spelling is horrible..... but all in all it's not too bad for someone who's second language is English.


----------



## PremierLand

Macomb-Lawn said:


> The weatherman better predict 60 inches of snow cause it's getting hostile around here


LOL, ya but im betting those posts will be deleted within 24 hours. Jet-ski, your always adding fuel to the fire. Its entertaining though.


----------



## brunosplace

*jetski & JP*

Both of you, take it to the PM's, we don't need this kind of B.S. on the thread!! I understand that all of us won't always agree on things, but the board is not the place for it.


----------



## brunosplace

Five Star Lawn Care LLC said:


> Hey All of you A2 guys....might have a deal that im working on right now for next year plowing 35-45 muilti-tenent houses and apt complexes
> 
> Still in the works and havent got a site list or anything yet...some are houses, some are small apartment complexes.
> 
> Im am going to sub the whole thing out....just wondering how many of you guys may be interested in doing some
> 
> Its on a 6-8 hour response time


I'd be interested in that. Let me know.


----------



## WMHLC

I play on pokerstars.net, it's fun. I like to play in person better. It's a lot easier to see when somebody is buffing about what they have.


----------



## WMHLC

Macomb-Lawn said:


> Smallest is 9.2 plow 2 yard. Largest is 12 ft. plow with underbody scraper, and 16 yards.


What size truck is that? That is one season truck to carry 32tons of salt.

Do you plow for the city or something to have a underbody scraper? When I was at ford dealer a couple months ago, they were pricing out a underbody and it was close to 90 grand, for the truck and scraper.


----------



## Keith_480231

yes once again the weatherman does not disappoint!!! Woke up this morning and no SNOW! Think I move to the desert and plow sand!


----------



## PremierLand

Keith_480231 said:


> yes once again the weatherman does not disappoint!!! Woke up this morning and no SNOW! Think I move to the desert and plow sand!


I was up at Central yesterday and it seemed like they had alot more snow than us. It's always everyone else getting snow but us. Oh well... As far as im concerned, were done for the winter, but hopefully we can get 2 more events in.


----------



## Macomb-Lawn

WMHLC said:


> What size truck is that? That is one season truck to carry 32tons of salt.
> 
> Do you plow for the city or something to have a underbody scraper? When I was at ford dealer a couple months ago, they were pricing out a underbody and it was close to 90 grand, for the truck and scraper.


We have a lot of huge facilities at large corporations where a standard truck just won't cut it especially when we get hit hard. We handle a couple facilities where it justified the cost of an International Tandem. Cannon Equipment is our body builder and supplier for our trucks. We don't really have any small trucks because we only handle commercial or very large residential complexes. Our smallest trucks are F250 running a Boss 9.2 V Plow and a 2 yard Warren Salter. It just goes up from there. Since the International wasn't cost effective to own, we just lease it. The lease isn't that bad if you do it right. They have some outstanding 2 year lease deals on larger trucks like this. Since it's considered just a seasonal truck, it wasn't worth buying it. It's not like mileage will be an issue if it's only running during the winter. Since mileage wasn't a factor, it didn't make sense to buy it. I think the total for the truck was a little over $100K. The scraper is really handy when doing very long plant drives and lots. We have one customer that has over 2 miles of roads around their facility.


----------



## Five Star Lawn Care LLC

Macomb-Lawn said:


> We have a lot of huge facilities at large corporations where a standard truck just won't cut it especially when we get hit hard. We handle a couple facilities where it justified the cost of an International Tandem. Cannon Equipment is our body builder and supplier for our trucks. We don't really have any small trucks because we only handle commercial or very large residential complexes. Our smallest trucks are F250 running a Boss 9.2 V Plow and a 2 yard Warren Salter. It just goes up from there. Since the International wasn't cost effective to own, we just lease it. The lease isn't that bad if you do it right. They have some outstanding 2 year lease deals on larger trucks like this. Since it's considered just a seasonal truck, it wasn't worth buying it. It's not like mileage will be an issue if it's only running during the winter. Since mileage wasn't a factor, it didn't make sense to buy it. I think the total for the truck was a little over $100K. The scraper is really handy when doing very long plant drives and lots. We have one customer that has over 2 miles of roads around their facility.


thats cool....we had an aluminum leaf leaf box built by cannon and they also built our ramp system on our box truck....there good guys over there


----------



## Macomb-Lawn

Five Star Lawn Care LLC said:


> thats cool....we had an aluminum leaf leaf box built by cannon and they also built our ramp system on our box truck....there good guys over there


Is your sales rep. Tony by chance? Tony seems to be everyones sales rep.  We outfit all our trucks there. They are one of the few places that I've found that actually stocks Boss V 9.2's

Ya know, Cannon does sell higher priced equipment as opposed to other places, but we've never had a problem with their installations. I'd rather pay more at Cannon and have them do it right. Don't get me started with the place (not mentioning name on purpose, but we all know who it is) on Groesbeck. :yow!:


----------



## PremierLand

Macomb-Lawn said:


> Don't get me started with the place (not mentioning name on purpose, but we all know who it is) on Groesbeck. :yow!:


I was thinking about buying a western from there next year, but now im going to get a boss. However, what is so bad about that place?


----------



## Five Star Lawn Care LLC

yup tony is my salesmen also.


----------



## Jason Pallas

I've had problems at that same un-named place. They didn't do the diagnostics that I requested - a load amp draw test and PSI test on a plow system (told me they did). Subsequently they replaced a perfectly good series or parts (to the tune of $400) and told me that the problem was fixed.
It wasn't fixed and I ended up doing the diagnostics myself - to find that the only problem was a poor O-ring seal on a crossover valve. Totally overcharged for the work that was done and lied to about the work that wasn't done.
I've heard lots of similar stories. Not really sure I'd trust a larger purchase or any service work there. Good for parts in a pinch (but pretty high priced). Needed a quadrant last year - their price was $500 - got it from another supplier for $225 same part/same manufacturer.


----------



## Macomb-Lawn

PremierLand said:


> I was thinking about buying a western from there next year, but now im going to get a boss. However, what is so bad about that place?


 "cross threaded into the frame" seems to be a slogan around there. Let's just say that when a bolt doesn't go in the hole properly, it doesn't mean take an impact to it and make it work. Ever had to cut a plow mount out with a torch? TWICE ! :realmad: :angry:


----------



## Macomb-Lawn

Five Star Lawn Care LLC said:


> yup tony is my salesmen also.


ROFL... man I wonder if the other salesman does anything there or what. I've never seen one of his customers and I spend alot of time there.


----------



## Macomb-Lawn

PremierLand said:


> I was thinking about buying a western from there next year, but now im going to get a boss. However, what is so bad about that place?


Call me before you buy any plows. Seriously. Save you some payup


----------



## Tscape

Just so you all know......I took my plow off today :/ Uh, For what its worth, that is.


----------



## FIREDUDE26

*must of been on the air*

I unmounted both of my trucks yesterday also, i will just wait till i actually see enough to push. Pulling salt pallet out of the other one today.


----------



## bigjeeping

Macomb-Lawn said:


> ROFL... man I wonder if the other salesman does anything there or what. I've never seen one of his customers and I spend alot of time there.


Cannon is installing my dump body next week.... I've been talking with Mark, so it looks like Tony doesn't get all the business!


----------



## Five Star Lawn Care LLC

Five Star Lawn Care LLC said:


> BULK SALT
> 
> would any one be interested in buying there bulk salt from us....we have about 65 tons left and if we dont get many more snows im afraid snow within the next week we may not us it all.
> 
> it would be first come first serve basis....cash only...$40.00 ton (would try to guess as close as posible..no scale). open 24/7 would just have to call my cell when in route....have a back-hoe to load so i can load at any hieght.
> 
> Located at Plymouth and Newberg in Livonia
> 
> This isnt a for sure thing yet....but if it doesnt start snowing i do not want to sit on 50 tons all season.
> 
> LET ME KNOW IF YOU MIGHT BE INTERESTED


This Offer Still Stands....we are supposed to get some freezing rain in on wedsday night

Give Me a call tomorow durring the day if you would like to get some for the storm....Cash Sales Only (734)-260-2203


----------



## Macomb-Lawn

Five Star Lawn Care LLC said:


> we are supposed to get some freezing rain in on wedsday night
> (734)-260-2203


Wed. forecast:

Cold, 19 degree's. Then mid-day freezing rain with temps increasing to 55 to 58 degrees.



That's what will end up happening. Again, for the 5th time this year. The NWS is laughing at us.... :angry:


----------



## PremierLand

Five Star Lawn Care LLC said:


> Give Me a call tomorow durring the day if you would like to get some for the storm....


What storm Eric? What website do ya use?


----------



## Five Star Lawn Care LLC

i use NWS .....


----------



## jetskiman6969

Macomb-Lawn said:


> Wed. forecast:
> 
> Cold, 19 degree's. Then mid-day freezing rain with temps increasing to 55 to 58 degrees.
> 
> 
> 
> That's what will end up happening. Again, for the 5th time this year. The NWS is laughing at us.... :angry:


LOL.....55*to 58* WOW, where's that? Sure not here. I think you mean 35*to 38*. It's not going to get over 40* all week, unless your in North Carolina!

I'm ready to start working on the boat, so let's have a heat wave


----------



## PremierLand

jetskiman6969 said:


> LOL.....55*to 58* WOW, where's that? Sure not here. I think you mean 35*to 38*. It's not going to get over 40* all week, unless your in North Carolina!
> 
> I'm ready to start working on the boat, so let's have a heat wave


I meant to say something eariler, I remember you saying how big of a company yours is, but ive never seen you guys before. Anyway a few weeks ago, I saw one of your real big trucks like a 650 or something on my way to school on Vernier and Mack. However there was no snow that day and no ice. Did ya just feel like burning gas that day or what?

Just giving you a hard time, that was a nice truck though. Plus I've never seen your company before. Around here the big guys are mainly Three C's, Becker & Rizzo, Dubays, and another big company that looks like becker (cant think of the name), however there is an occasional co. that has 6 or so crews.


----------



## Macomb-Lawn

jetskiman6969 said:


> LOL.....55*to 58* WOW, where's that? Sure not here. I think you mean 35*to 38*. It's not going to get over 40* all week, unless your in North Carolina!
> 
> I'm ready to start working on the boat, so let's have a heat wave


 

I was being sarcastic. That's what this guy means:


----------



## jetskiman6969

PremierLand said:


> I meant to say something eariler, I remember you saying how big of a company yours is, but ive never seen you guys before. Anyway a few weeks ago, I saw one of your real big trucks like a 650 or something on my way to school on Vernier and Mack. However there was no snow that day and no ice. Did ya just feel like burning gas that day or what?
> 
> Just giving you a hard time, that was a nice truck though. Plus I've never seen your company before. Around here the big guys are mainly Three C's, Becker & Rizzo, Dubays, and another big company that looks like becker (cant think of the name), however there is an occasional co. that has 6 or so crews.


I'm not sure what the truck was in the area for other then spreading some salt?? Maybe the guy lives in the area. A lot of the guy's take company truck's home so they can start as soon as they get the call. Most of the "big" trucks are F650's about 14, and we have a few top kick's still around, not to mention about 30 or so pickup's.


----------



## Five Star Lawn Care LLC

jetskiman6969 said:


> I'm not sure what the truck was in the area for other then spreading some salt?? Maybe the guy lives in the area. A lot of the guy's take company truck's home so they can start as soon as they get the call. Most of the "big" trucks are F650's about 14, and we have a few top kick's still around, not to mention about 30 or so pickup's.


now this is the company you subcontract for right?


----------



## Macomb-Lawn

heh.. go figure

http://www.crh.noaa.gov/zones/MIZ070.php


----------



## Keith_480231

Ice for tomorrow????


----------



## Macomb-Lawn

Tonight...Mostly cloudy. Periods of freezing rain and sleet by midnight. Periods of snow...Freezing rain and sleet toward daybreak. Accumulation 2 to 4 inches. Lows 24 to 28. East winds 5 to 15 mph.

Thursday...Mostly cloudy. Periods of snow through early morning...Then periods of freezing drizzle or light snow late in the morning. Scattered snow showers during the afternoon. Accumulation around an inch. Storm total snow accumulation 2 to 4 inches. Highs 28 to 32 during the morning...With temperatures steady or slowly falling the rest of the day. Northeast winds 5 to 15 mph until around noon...Becoming north.

Thursday Night...Partly cloudy. A chance of light snow showers through mid evening...Then a chance of flurries in the late evening and overnight. Lows 17 to 21. Northwest winds 5 to 15 mph. Chance of snow 40 percent.


My opinion: 58 degree's and sunny


----------



## Macomb-Lawn

Edit: Change of opinion

Yeah, we're gonna get nailed. Just went outside. No wind whatsoever. I've noticed in the past when it's really calm and mild, we get nailed.

That and someone further south called me and said they're getting nailed with some nasty freezing rain


----------



## WMHLC

I'm in grand rapids, and I bet we get 1 inch of snow, and 3ths inch of ice.


----------



## jetskiman6969

I'm ready, plow is on, truck is in garage nice and warm. Let it snow, let it snow, let it snow.


----------



## bigjeeping

Ann arbor forecast has been saying 1" max. prsport


----------



## PremierLand

LOL. Dont get excited, I doubt anything will happen.


----------



## alternative

Possibly some frz rain/sleet, does not look like snow to me.


----------



## PremierLand

Its raining by me, nothing special or to get worked up about. lol


----------



## adam5557

There saying 2-4 in with freezing rain...who knows...


----------



## flykelley

Ok Guys
It is 2am local time, just loaded the spreader and hooked up the plow. Then I went and looked at radar. I think most of the storm will stay north of Waterford. I just spent 10 mins in the hot tub and there is not even a slight breeze out right now. Radar returns look like the storm will track pretty much east to west, if it stays on the curreny track I think we will be lucky to even salt. My driveway is not even icy with the residue of salt from early in the week, so I know my lots will not have ice on them. I hope Im wrong on this guys but I going to bed and will get up at 6am and take a peek and see what happens. 

Be safe out there, Mike


----------



## Macomb-Lawn

flykelley said:


> Ok Guys
> It is 2am local time, just loaded the spreader and hooked up the plow. Then I went and looked at radar. I think most of the storm will stay north of Waterford. I just spent 10 mins in the hot tub and there is not even a slight breeze out right now. Radar returns look like the storm will track pretty much east to west, if it stays on the curreny track I think we will be lucky to even salt. My driveway is not even icy with the residue of salt from early in the week, so I know my lots will not have ice on them. I hope Im wrong on this guys but I going to bed and will get up at 6am and take a peek and see what happens.
> 
> Be safe out there, Mike


2:20 am

I'm in Clinton Township and we don't have anything but rain. I'm doing the same. Get up at six and look out the window, and more than likely go back to bed. This year just plain sucks :angry:


----------



## CamLand

We went out around 5am and had ice on a few properties.Got some income today so not to shabby...


----------



## flykelley

Hi Guys
It is now 9am local. I did salt the accounts today. some ice but not a ice rink. Just had some sleet that made things a little slippery and they still claim 1-3 inchs but I don't see it.

Time for a nap Mike


----------



## Macomb-Lawn

48 tons dropped so far over here. :redbounce


----------



## jetskiman6969

Well at least you "salting" guy's got some time in. I know of no one that had to plow, just salt.


----------



## alternative

I saw many guys sneaking in a quick plow. Kinda ballsy, if you ask me. Salt, OK... but plowing .25 inches, puhleeeze.


----------



## Macomb-Lawn

We didn't even put the plows on the trucks. Just salt. 94 tons today xysport


----------



## DJC

We got around 14 inches. man am I tired tonight, Still have more to finish in the morning. So much for the 1-2 inches they were calling for


----------



## Macomb-Lawn

DJC said:


> We got around 14 inches. man am I tired tonight, Still have more to finish in the morning. So much for the 1-2 inches they were calling for


Where are you at


----------



## DJC

Macomb-Lawn said:


> Where are you at


Clare Co. Middle of the state


----------



## Macomb-Lawn

DJC said:


> Clare Co. Middle of the state


We caught the ass end of your storm. It dropped about an inch of snow, but the freezing rain made the $ for us.


----------



## alternative

Macomb-Lawn said:


> We didn't even put the plows on the trucks. Just salt. 94 tons today xysport


Thats some pretty good revenue 94 tons-about $15K ??


----------



## wls

One truck plowed for 13 hours, the other one 14 hours, more to do tomorrow.


----------



## Macomb-Lawn

alternative said:


> Thats some pretty good revenue 94 tons-about $15K ??


More than that. We get paid if it snows or it doesn't. We are actually more profitable this year because it didn't snow very much. Same revenue, less overhead due to payroll and salt


----------



## Macomb-Lawn

lol.. one of my guys told me a little while ago that one of our customers went off on his neighbor today in the parking lot. Imagine huge industrial attached condo's. Well, we do one of the buildings, and the neighbor next door in a totally seperate building shares a main drive with our customer. Well, our customer got pissed because the guy is responsible for his half of the drive, and never has it salted or plowed. He doesn't even have anyone do it. He just waits until we come in and hopes that our trucks throw salt far enough to reach his side of the lot. Well, I guess our customer had enough, and went next door and started screaming and then they took it outside. My guy said they were about to start swinging.


----------



## alternative

Macomb-Lawn said:


> More than that. We get paid if it snows or it doesn't. We are actually more profitable this year because it didn't snow very much. Same revenue, less overhead due to payroll and salt


Do you have prepay salt contracts? i was referring to the rev. from 94 tons.


----------



## Macomb-Lawn

alternative said:


> Do you have prepay salt contracts? i was referring to the rev. from 94 tons.


We have prepaid service contracts that include plowing and salting. It's kinda like we get paid X amount of dollars and we provide X amount of pushes and tons of salt. Then, once the amount of pushes or tons has exceeded the prepaid contract amount, we charge X amount for additional pushes and X per ton of salt. So, let's say you were a property manager and we quoted you $250 a push, and $200 a ton for salt. Well, you "buy" 10 pushes and 100 tons of salt upfront, paid monthly at a discounted rate. Then, once you reach 10 pushes and 100 tons, each addtional push is $250 and each additional ton is $200.00. Keep in mind we only do large facilities or corporate where it's multiple locations (minimum of 10) so we can get away with that. It's VERY profitable this year because we haven't had any major snow or salting. They still pay for the original amount per the contract even if we don't get any snow at all thru the season. Our winter contracts run from November 1 to April 1. Then summer contracts from April 1 to November 1. We only have two customers that don't do both summer and winter with us. One of them has no grass so summer isn't an option. The other owns their own lawn machines and it is cheaper for them to hire a direct employee for lawn care and clean up at their facilities.


----------



## Five Star Lawn Care LLC

Macomb-Lawn said:


> We caught the ass end of your storm. It dropped about an inch of snow, but the freezing rain made the $ for us.


i dont understand this statement then,,,,,,you say all your contracts are seasonal then you should be pissed off about the frezzing rain not saying that it made you money With a huge smiley face ......

You completely conterdict yourself ......if i was working seasonel right now then this ice storm would have been a bad thing...b/c this means more product being applied. cash out of my pocket.....im assuming all of your employees are on salary

And also i hope that that $200 a ton was just some random # u threw out for the hell of it B/C there is no way you are getting that for anything..


----------



## Five Star Lawn Care LLC

Macomb-Lawn said:


> We didn't even put the plows on the trucks. Just salt. 94 tons today xysport


or this statement


----------



## Five Star Lawn Care LLC

Macomb-Lawn said:


> 2:20 am
> 
> I'm in Clinton Township and we don't have anything but rain. I'm doing the same. Get up at six and look out the window, and more than likely go back to bed. This year just plain sucks :angry:


confuses me to no end....now your saying this year sucks


----------



## Five Star Lawn Care LLC

so whats it going to be....or are you just


----------



## Macomb-Lawn

Five Star Lawn Care LLC said:


> i dont understand this statement then,,,,,,you say all your contracts are seasonal then you should be pissed off about the frezzing rain not saying that it made you money With a huge smiley face ......
> 
> You completely conterdict yourself ......if i was working seasonel right now then this ice storm would have been a bad thing...b/c this means more product being applied. cash out of my pocket.....im assuming all of your employees are on salary
> 
> And also i hope that that $200 a ton was just some random # u threw out for the hell of it B/C there is no way you are getting that for anything..


We have some locations that are per snow. Not every single customer is on contract. Most of the larger corporations and chains are, but we do have small businesses that pay only when it snows. So that's additional $ ontop of our contract customers.

The amount of salt applied for our contract based customers doesn't meet what they've paid for per the contract. They might be paying for 100 tons, but if we've only used 20 for the year, then they still paid for 80 tons that haven't not and probably won't be used. Our employees are not on salary. Most are leased and get paid hourly. The only people that are salary are administrative and "assets" to the company such as CDL A drivers and such.

$200 a ton was just a figure. As is all the numbers I put in this.


----------



## Macomb-Lawn

Five Star Lawn Care LLC said:


> or this statement


What's there to not understand  We dropped a total of 94 tons. Some of that was to our contract customers, some was to per push customers.


----------



## PremierLand

jetskiman6969 said:


> Well at least you "salting" guy's got some time in. I know of no one that had to plow, just salt.


Ya I saw one of your huge trucks again on Vernier and Mack yesterday morning on my way to school. xysport


----------



## alternative

Macomb-Lawn said:


> We have prepaid service contracts that include plowing and salting. It's kinda like we get paid X amount of dollars and we provide X amount of pushes and tons of salt. Then, once the amount of pushes or tons has exceeded the prepaid contract amount, we charge X amount for additional pushes and X per ton of salt. So, let's say you were a property manager and we quoted you $250 a push, and $200 a ton for salt. Well, you "buy" 10 pushes and 100 tons of salt upfront, paid monthly at a discounted rate. Then, once you reach 10 pushes and 100 tons, each addtional push is $250 and each additional ton is $200.00. Keep in mind we only do large facilities or corporate where it's multiple locations (minimum of 10) so we can get away with that. It's VERY profitable this year because we haven't had any major snow or salting. They still pay for the original amount per the contract even if we don't get any snow at all thru the season. Our winter contracts run from November 1 to April 1. Then summer contracts from April 1 to November 1. We only have two customers that don't do both summer and winter with us. One of them has no grass so summer isn't an option. The other owns their own lawn machines and it is cheaper for them to hire a direct employee for lawn care and clean up at their facilities.


Those are the best contracts! But, not many will sign those type, especially with winters we have been having ( up and down)  
I see 5*'s point, first you say "this winter sucks", next you say you're doing good (over budget/client) --which is it?


----------



## Macomb-Lawn

Five Star Lawn Care LLC said:


> so whats it going to be....or are you just


full of sh1t? Yes, I am, always. But not on this subject 

We do everything by the year. For instance (figures are just thrown out, not actual figures) :

Contract customer pays for 10 pushes and 100 tons: $100K 
We actually did this year: 4 pushes and 20 tons

That means even though they have paid for 10 pushes and 100 tons, we only did 4/20, so 6 pushes and 80 tons which they have paid for are services they paid but work never preformed. They're loss.

Now, let's say we exceed 10 pushes and 100 tons for the year. Well, then we charge an addition $1K per push and $200 a ton after the 10 pushes and 100 tons have been exceeded.

The only way we lose on this is if we get huge amounts of snow in one snowfall where it takes longer to plow and costs more in payroll. We still don't lose on salt because they paid for 100 tons. If it gets used in one snowfall or 10, it doesn't matter. The minute they exceed 100 tons they start paying per ton after that. If for instance in one snow we use all 100 tons, it's still only considered 1 push, but next time it snows, they'll be paying for additional salt but not the actual push. They still have 9 pushes left from the last snow. These are how our contracts work. Our customer benefits from the contract because we discount (kinda) the cost overall per push and per ton as opposed to a per push pricing scheme. Then we offer a precentage off if they prepay the whole contract in one lump sum at signing. They also benefit because we guarantee our services in the contract and also have performancing bonding on the contract. For instance, if our customer says they have to have the lot cleaned by 6 am, then we guarantee it will be done by 6 am or we don't charge for the push or the salt and still service the lot. Of course there is enough red tape and legal mumbo-jumbo in the contract to cover our asses, but the property managers love that we guarantee our services to be on time or it's "FREE." That doesn't make them worry about "my plow guy never showed up or is late."

Then we have our per push customers where it's let's say $150.00 for the push, and $200 a ton for salt. Each time our truck shows up that's what it's charged excluding additional plow clean up because of parked cars but they are still paying for the salt in that case. We have some customers that are "on call" only where we guarntee to have a truck there within 2 hours of their call, and we have some with stipulations like show up if there is more than 1 inch of snow on the ground. THIS is where we made additional money this snow. Our contract customers have paid for alot more pushes and salt than we've had to actually used this year, and our per push customers are more money for service. Obviously the per push scheme is profitable or we wouldn't be doing it. We have one customer where the stipulation for service is 3 inches or more. This is because they have their own plow on a 4 wheeler, but they want us to come in over 3 inches because it's too much for a 4 wheeler to do and not cost them an arm and a leg in payroll. We charge them out the ass if we do show becuase it's considered snow emergency but they don't have to call us, we know that 3 inches or more we show.

Again, these numbers are just examples. I don't know exactly what our customers pay because each one is different. It depends on lot size, salt quantities, and the contract terms.


----------



## Macomb-Lawn

alternative said:


> --which is it?


Both. It's good on our contract accounts, but terrible for our per push accounts. The contract accounts are absorbing what $ we are losing because of the lack of snow. We'll still end up making money, but if it snowed a ton we'd make a hell of a lot more because the per push scheme is actually more profitable than the contracts. But, if we had a consistant snow where let's say it snowed once a week, we'd be rolling in cash. It's kinda weird but we seperate our "customer classes" between prepaid contract/contract/per push. If you do the math, this year we'll never use what some of our customers prepaid for in salt. That means that we are actually making double and sometimes tripple this year in salting when it does snow. This is because our per push customer are paying for a second time what our contract customers already paid for but didn't use. It's like we're double charging for salt already paid for.

Contract Customer X paid for 100 tons but only used 20. They "wasted" 80 tons.

Per Push Customer Z paid $200 a ton and used 20.

So, we're literally using salt paid for by someone else who didn't use it to salt Customer Z's lot. At the end of the year, we may still have 20 tons of salt left over that customer X paid for but didn't use. But, if it does snow and Customer X still doesn't use all of the left over salt, and customer Z does, it's even better. The goal is to have Customer X paying for salt which they don't use completely, and Customer Z using ALL of the left over salt that Customer X paid for and being charged for it. The BAD part is that customer X paid for alot of salt and it hasn't been used by them, but at the same time, it's not snowing enough for Customer Z to use what customer X already paid for. So in the long run, it's still profitable, but we need to get enough snow where X doesn't use all of it, and Z uses all of what's left over. If Z doesn't use what's left over that X paid for already, I'm literally throwing salt away per say that could have been sold to Z.


----------



## Macomb-Lawn

alternative said:


> Those are the best contracts! But, not many will sign those type, especially with winters we have been having ( up and down)


Most large corporations will, because they put a budget aside specifically for this. The already plan on spending X amount of $ on this. It's when they go over budget when sh1t hits the fan. This is why they like to sign contracts. They know they won't go over budget if they get a huge amount of snow in one snow. Imagine getting charged for 1 push and 80 tons of salt in one snow. The salt scares them. The buyers already know that the average amount of snow for that location per year is going to require a certain amount of salt. So, they plan on buying that much salt throught the winter anyways. The fact that it's discounted if they buy it upfront as opposed to per push is attractive to them because they know how much of the budget per location is allocated up front. It's when we have years like this that they lose their ass because if it was per push they'd have a huge buget left over. BUT.. if we get slammed with snow all winter, that's when they panic because of the potential to go over budget. The accountants are happy when budgets are met, but pissed off if it goes over budget. As long as the accountants are happy, nobody cares. This is why the government pays $200 for a single philips head screw driver. Nobody complains until it goes over budget. Most large corporations have buyers that are responsible for meeting the needs of the company, yet staying within budget. If it goes over budget it's someones ass on the line. Sure, it's 50/50 chances of not requiring 100 tons of salt, but who's to say? God? That being said, buyers would rather know that they are covered UNDER budget, then find out later that they are screwed and have to go over budget. Either way the snow is getting plowed and the ice is getting salted. Better safe than sorry.


----------



## Macomb-Lawn

Also keep in mind that our smallest trucks run 9.2 plows and 2 yard V Box. Our largest trucks hold 16 yards of salt. We can salt a location very quickly so we aren't burning thru payroll like we would if we only had tailgate salters. Certain customer ALWAYS require salt even if it's 0.25 inches of snow or even rain and it's cold enough to freeze. This is because of what they do at the location. Liability and safety play a major role in some operations. Imagine someone dying because a location isn't salted. Large corporations would rather allocate $50K for salt a year, than risk a multi-million $ lawsuit or $500K settlement when someone gets hurt. For some of our customers, it doesn't need to even snow. Let it rain for 20 minutes and be 20 deg. outside and we'll have trucks dispatched to throw salt. Large corporations that have a high-risk of liability at one of their locations will spend $50K for salt in a heart beat. Someone gets hurt, they are at risk of insurance rates going up which is going to cost them more than $50K anyways. It's cheaper to be safe than sorry. This is why large corporations are the best customers to have. They know they are going to spend the money somewhere on things like this. The difference is how much and to whom.

$50K for salt a year?
$500K for a quick out of court settlement when someone gets hurt?
$20 MIL when someone gets hurt and won't settle out of court?
$1 MIL when they're insurance goes up after the insurance company paid out $20 MIL in the lawsuit the company just lost because the lot wasn't salted and someone died or is crippled?

It's kinda like car insurance. How many of us have paid tens of thousands of dollars in our life time but have never made a claim, or made a small claim but what insurance paid out isn't even close to what we've paid in a life time for insurance? It's when the major accidents happen where you need insurance. The little stuff doesn't matter. 
Then, we throw a performance bond in the mix where if our company screws up, our customer is STILL covered either way.


----------



## Macomb-Lawn

Believe it or not, these contract customers are not that hard to get. You just need to have the right sales reps out there and know what to say. Take case studies and numbers with you and lay it our to your customer. Show them the "possibilites" on paper backed by case studies and figures. If you present your "case" the right way, they'll rush to sign a contract. Show them what they are leaving themselves open to in liability with actual numbers and proven statistics, and they'll rush to sign a contract. The ones that think snow removal, lawn care, landscaping, etc. are just "appearance and convienence" are the MOST likely to sign a contract AFTER you smack them in the face with hard facts and figures. When they think that having the snow removed is more for keeping snow off their shows, they are the best customers to solicit. When they realize that for years they've left themselves open to liability, they hurry up and sign next years contract.

In the "corporate" world, there are alot of things that are "unknown" to most buyers. Hell, we have one customer who's insurance company requires them to change every single lock in the building ONCE A MONTH or the insurance company will cancel their policy and void any claims. It's a high risk business, and liability plays a huge role in their insurance costs.

To give you an idea, when we see a corporation that hasn't cleaned their lots when we're servicing one of their neighbors, we send out a letter the same day or next to that location. This is exactly what is says (copied and pasted):

Start Letter

RE: Your location on (edited) Drive


Dear Property Manager:

While servicing one of your neighbors during our last snowfall, we noticed that your location did not appear to have snow removal and ice control services. Please feel free to contact us at any time for a free estimate. It would be our pleasure to service your location for your lawn care and snow removal needs. Thank you for your time.

Sincerely,



XXXXX

End Letter



Now, if you only knew how many customers we get from this letter alone, you'd be in awe. Seriously. A majority of our new customers come from this letter once the snow season has already started. If they call because of the letter and waited for a new snow before they called (last minute) we immediately send out a sales rep. to sit down with them WHILE we're plowing the lot and attempt to "smack" them in the face with the figures. Once we do that, 90% of the time our sales rep is walking out calling our attorneys to have the contract typed up.  The best ones are the companies that DO already have service and realize that the company they are currently paying is slacking because we were there and done before they even got there. Our competitors hate us because of this letter and I've gotten a few nasty phone calls from competitors after their customer called an cancelled the account or complained and told them about the letter.


----------



## Macomb-Lawn

These are the "ways" to "smack" your customers in the face, atleast ones we've used in the past:

First, get a list of insurance companies in your area and be "buddy buddy" with insurance adjusters and claims personell in your area. Get written annual statistics that show claims for incidents that apply to your services. For instance, So and So Insurance paid out 1,000 claims for slip in fall injuries in 2004. Because of those claims, the average insurance rate increase was X amount of dollars per year because of those incidents. Then, get that on the insurance companies letter head in writing. Since most businesses use local insurance companies, chances are that the same letter head you have is also their insurance company. When they see that the rate increase is more than what they would have paid for salt, they'll sign because the chances of someone slipping and falling and then suing nowaday's are greater than ever. Everyone is sue happy. Sure there are some companies that will argue that it's never happend to them before. You in turn argue that the possiblity is there, and the CEO's new car next year might end up being a Ford instead of a Mercedes if it does happen. See what I'm gettting at?

Then, get it all in your area for a majority of the insurance companies. Most will give you the figures for free, and the larger ones have them for download online at their sites or in SEC records if they are a publically company.

THE GOAL: Market your companies services as a necessity in daily operations of a corporations business. Just like the water bill. You have to have water. Well, you also have to have insurance, and with insurance comes lower rates for less liablity.

Another thing to do is see if you can get in with an insurance salesman and help "market" his insurance. Set up some type of discount with the insurance company for your customers if they use contract services for snow and lawn. Get even a 2 % discount and tell the salesman that any company who's insurance won't give them a discount for contract services, you'll put the word in that his insurance company will give a discount to your customer. Since he's giving you a small discount, which will help your customer, he'll get some sales leads out of it when your customers current insurance won't offer a discount. This actually works. The insurance guy benefits from a new customer, you benefit from getting the contract for service, and your customer benefits by getting a discount and possibly cheaper insurance. Everyone is happy  

I'll shut up now if you guys want me to. I can keep going all day


----------



## Macomb-Lawn

For you residential guys, there are contract out there for you too. Don't think that it's just businesses that spend money. I'm not talking one location contracts for a single residential customer. I'm talking one contract for hundreds of locations with one guaranteed payment contract.

Don't doubt me yet.... 

Here's why. EVERY city or county has contracts every year to help disabled citizens and elderly citizens. One local city just had a 3 year contract up for bid, with an additional 2 year option for almost 200 residential locations. These are locations the City pays for in full. Every home is either someone that is disabled that is registered with the city or a senior citizen. It's one contract that pays for all 200 locations that the city or county will pay for, and your guaranteed additional locations in that contract when more senior citizens get added to the list every year. So, it starts out with 200 but depending on how many get added during the contract, it could end up being doubled. Ontop of that, it's guaranteed $ coming from the city every month. You don't have to worry about not getting paid. Then there are additional contracts every year for the deadbeats that don't cut their grass that the city goes after. The city will pay you to cut the deadbeats grass, and they add the charges to the property owners taxes. Doesn't matter to you though cause you bill the city every month and can charge a ton for lawn care because it's "on call" and the grass is usually taller than 8 inches.

How do you get these? Call the city and ask them where to file as a registered city contractor. Then, find out where they list all their bids and proposals. They not only do lawn services like this, but they do do snow too.

We don't do residential, so you guys have at it. 

I dug up an old one from Madison Heights MI so you can see what I'm talking about:

https://www.govbids.com/scripts/MITN/member/Member_Docs/SDIR~103704/ITB-889.pdf

Page 9 of the above link says it's for 75 to 125 residential locations. This is for Madison Heights. Imagine how many locations are in the bigger cities.


----------



## Five Star Lawn Care LLC

not sure why you wasted half the day typing stuff......you sure do have a lot of time on your hands...all ive been doing is working on contracts all day


----------



## Keith_480231

I am not sure either. Still waiting for that "magical" phone call from your office. Instead you are telling us all how to do things?


----------



## PremierLand

If anyone is looking for a storage spot for their trailer(s) or extra trucks, let me know, I have about 5 spots open for trailers and 2 or 3 spots for trucks.

Call me if your interested and I'll give you the details. 313 477 4505


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Keith_480231 said:


> I am not sure either. Still waiting for that "magical" phone call from your office. Instead you are telling us all how to do things?


I didn't read all his posts, but from what I did read, it sounds like one of those get rich quick infomercials on late night TV.


----------



## Macomb-Lawn

Five Star Lawn Care LLC said:


> not sure why you wasted half the day typing stuff......you sure do have a lot of time on your hands...all ive been doing is working on contracts all day


I wasn't typing it for you guys. I was typing it for the newbies and smaller guys.

You're doing contracts? Do you use a generic contract or do you have one made for each customer by an attorney? We don't do any contracts in house. That's what attorneys are for.


----------



## Macomb-Lawn

Keith_480231 said:


> I am not sure either. Still waiting for that "magical" phone call from your office. Instead you are telling us all how to do things?


It's not a magical phone call. Didn't you get my message from before? We're moving. As soon as we're done with the moving part, I'll call you in.

I'm not telling anyone how to do things. Each to his own. I'm just putting it out there for some of the newer guys like I did in that one thread about two guys in a truck.


----------



## Macomb-Lawn

Mark Oomkes said:


> I didn't read all his posts, but from what I did read, it sounds like one of those get rich quick infomercials on late night TV.


Why do you say that? It doesn't benefit me whatsoever by helping any of you guys out other than trying to be nice. There are alot of tricks the new guys can learn from people that have dealt with it in the past.


----------



## PremierLand

Not to interfear inbetween posts, but in addition to my post above...

It has flood lights, camera and its completly gated with locks. 

313 477 4505 if interested.


----------



## Five Star Lawn Care LLC

we have had a generic contract done by an attorney and we modify it on a case by case basis for our smaller clients.....Every Large client i have ever done work for has always had there attorney draw up our contract...so they know that they are protected

do work for quite a few large corp (t-mobile, american comunity ins, certified managment, zamler roth managment, Trane A/C) and they have all designed our contracts.

why pay to have an attorney do the small contracts ...you minds as well throw your money straight out the window.....

there is absulutly no reason to do it that way


----------



## Macomb-Lawn

How come you didn't bid on Metro Airport? It's by you. Other than us, there was only 2 other bids. One was Rizzo. Never heard of the other company but the Airport Authority threw out their bid anyways for not being able to comply with the standard requirements.


----------



## Macomb-Lawn

Five Star Lawn Care LLC said:


> we have had a generic contract done by an attorney and we modify it on a case by case basis for our smaller clients.....Every Large client i have ever done work for has always had there attorney draw up our contract...so they know that they are protected
> 
> do work for quite a few large corp (t-mobile, american comunity ins, certified managment, zamler roth managment, Trane A/C) and they have all designed our contracts.
> 
> why pay to have an attorney do the small contracts ...you minds as well throw your money straight out the window.....
> 
> there is absulutly no reason to do it that way


We've never signed a customers contracts. If that's how they want to play it, they give us their contract. We take it to our attorneys have have it modified, and then we resubmit it to their attorney's for review. Costs more that way, but oh well.


----------



## Five Star Lawn Care LLC

whats the point of having an attorney do your contracts....contracts are pretty simple....once you contract language 

we make sure we are covered for all sittuations...once you have identified what it needs to say so you have covered your a$$ they are pretty easy to do. Never would dream of paying an attorney to write all of our contracts


----------



## Five Star Lawn Care LLC

Macomb-Lawn said:


> How come you didn't bid on Metro Airport? It's by you. Other than us, there was only 2 other bids. One was Rizzo. Never heard of the other company but the Airport Authority threw out their bid anyways for not being able to comply with the standard requirements.


not sure if this was for me or not but

we are no where big enough to handle the airport....i know that and nor would i want it

im content with my local client base....and do not wish to grow into that type of market


----------



## Macomb-Lawn

Five Star Lawn Care LLC said:


> whats the point of having an attorney do your contracts....contracts are pretty simple....once you contract language
> 
> we make sure we are covered for all sittuations...once you have identified what it needs to say so you have covered your a$$ they are pretty easy to do. Never would dream of paying an attorney to write all of our contracts


We don't have a choice. Simple 3 or 4 page customers won't cut it with our customers. 95 % of our customers are too big for that. When you have 72 corporate owned locations or Fortune 5 companies to deal with, a 3 or 4 page contract isn't going to fly. That's leaving yourself open for a nightmare, especially when your customer has in house attorneys and enough money to put you out of business with court costs and attorney fee's should something end up in court.


----------



## Macomb-Lawn

Five Star Lawn Care LLC said:


> not sure if this was for me or not but
> 
> we are no where big enough to handle the airport....i know that and nor would i want it
> 
> im content with my local client base....and do not wish to grow into that type of market


Yeah, that's how we were for a while, till we realized how much $ was in enterprise accounts like the airport. It's overwith now, but here's the bid specs. for Metro Airport if you wanna see what I'm talking about:

https://www.govbids.com/scripts/MITN/member/Member_Docs/SDIR~106052/ITB-S06034 Landscape.doc

I realized over time that this is where the real money is. Your talking mid six figures a year.


----------



## Keith_480231

How come when I try to open the site quoted, it never will open. Asks for user name and password????


----------



## Five Star Lawn Care LLC

b/c you have to pay to get this bid service....it just basically consolidates all the goverment bids in the area.....they are all open to the public to seewhat is up for bid, who bid on them and who recived the contract and for how much


----------



## Keith_480231

oh I see. Guess I have to wait to see what Daniel is talking about.


----------



## alternative

Where is the parking spot your talking about Premier? loc/rent? 
I might know a guy looking to park a Sled trailer.


----------



## Macomb-Lawn

Keith_480231 said:


> How come when I try to open the site quoted, it never will open. Asks for user name and password????


Which one are you referring to that you can't open? The first one from Madison Heights or Metro Airport? I'll see if I download it if I can attach the file into the thread.


----------



## Macomb-Lawn

I can't attach them. They are too big for the forum. Both are over 300K and the forum only allows 100K attachments. If your interested in seeing them, send me an email at [email protected] and I'll email you a copy of them. Both have already been closed for bidding. But, it gives you an idea.


----------



## Macomb-Lawn

Five Star Lawn Care LLC said:


> b/c you have to pay to get this bid service....it just basically consolidates all the goverment bids in the area.....they are all open to the public to seewhat is up for bid, who bid on them and who recived the contract and for how much


True. I didn't realize you needed site access to download them though when I put it up. This site provides information where cities list open bids, and you get all the data off the site and send in a sealed bid. I think we pay under $100 a year for it. It's definetly worth it though. Some cities/counties only use these types of sites. The City of Detroit uses a different site, which is like $900 a year to be a member of thanks to Kwame. When he became mayor, he jacked up the price from FREE to $900 so the City of Detroit would recieve a kick back from the site operator, whom also happens to be one of his relatives  Some cities and counties use their own website like Macomb County and Mount Clemens. Some cities don't use a website but post new bid solicitations in their offices on a bulletin board (New Baltimore, and Chesterfield Twp.) On the site I have listed, the following all ONLY use this site for soliciting bids.:

* City of Farmington Hills
* City of Allen Park
* City of Ann Arbor
* City of Birmingham
* City of Dearborn
* City of Dearborn Heights
* City of Lansing
* City of Madison Heights
* City of Rochester Hills
* City of Royal Oak
* City of Southfield
* City of Sterling Heights
* City of Tecumseh
* City of Troy
* City of Warren
* City of Westland
* City of Wixom
* County Of Livingston
* County Of Ottawa
* Huron-Clinton Metropolitan Authority
* Washtenaw County
* Wayne County Airport Authority


----------



## Macomb-Lawn

and to give you an idea of the $ we're talking about, I've seen multi-million $ annual contracts on there for snow removal. Obviously there are some serious requirements and stipulations. Stuff like $10 MIL irrevocable letters of credit required to bid. Performance Bonds in the $2 MIL range per year. Hell, they even want to know the year, make, model, and current mileage/hours of your equipment. Then they do a backround check and credit check on the "owners" or officers of the corporation. But, in the long run, it's VERY profitable to have these types of contracts.


----------



## Keith_480231

Yes Daniel why don't you send both. Would be very interesting to see them. Thanks


----------



## Macomb-Lawn

Keith_480231 said:


> Yes Daniel why don't you send both. Would be very interesting to see them. Thanks


Send me an email really quick. I don't have your email at home. It's on my office computer.


----------



## Five Star Lawn Care LLC

hey macomb...i think i remember seeing you a couple of years back

has your name allways been macomb lawn and snow or did you recently change it to that 

if you did change it what was it before?


----------



## Macomb-Lawn

Five Star Lawn Care LLC said:


> hey macomb...i think i remember seeing you a couple of years back
> 
> has your name allways been macomb lawn and snow or did you recently change it to that
> 
> if you did change it what was it before?


It was originally Macomb Lawn (1997). It then changed to Macomb Lawn Inc. (2000), and then it became Macomb Lawn and Snow Inc. (2005) We bought up two other companies, and each time the company changed, it's because we brought on private investors and appointed a new board of directors for financial backing to be able acquire enough financial backing to service large corporations. As you know, small business has a hard time getting funding in the millions of $. Some contracts require letters of credit in the millions of $. That's hard to get if your not an "enterprise" type company. So, with the right corporate officers, we can solicit contracts that can require multi-million $ commitments. For instance, the Vice President of Commercial Banking for the bank we have all our stuff with, is on our board of directors. In total, there are 8 people on our board of directors. 5 of them are shareholders. I'm the largest shareholder, but we have a CFO, VP, CEO, Controller, etc. Each person has had some type of great impact in our companies operations. All in all, Macomb Lawn and Snow Inc. is actually 2 seperate companies. Our parent company, is the owner of our facilities, equipment, etc. Macomb Lawn and Snow Inc. is the "service" side of operations. This way, if for some reason Macomb Lawn and Snow Inc. ever gets sued for whatever reason, all the equipment, facilities, etc. aren't at jeopardy. Macomb Lawn and Snow Inc. doesn't own any assets. Macomb Lawn and Snow Inc. leases everything from our parent corporation. Our parent corporation owns everything. All the trucks, buildings, equipment, etc. The general name of "Macomb Lawn" has been around since 1997. Originally, Macomb Lawn started as a DBA by my brother in 1990. In 1994, I came on board to "cosign" for my brother for additonal equipment and such. I was going to school at Wayne State and graduated with a BSEE from Wayne in 1998. I haven't ever used the BSEE because once I got out of school, I started helping my brother. But, my brother didn't want nor does he today have anything to do with daily operations. He more or less wanted to just cut grass and get a regular paycheck. He's actual job title is "Foreman." He has no impact on day to day operations, although he is the second largest shareholder of Macomb Lawn and Snow Inc., and the largest shareholder of our parent company. But, as he wishes, he only cuts grass and gets a paycheck. He more or less runs a crew. That's it. He's not on either board, and doesn't do anything but cut grass.


----------



## Macomb-Lawn

Fivestar, send me an email and I'll send you an example of a contract that is self explanatory as to why we layed everything out this way.


----------



## Five Star Lawn Care LLC

now i know where i remember you from 

You were the Chief Technology Officer At Tek-Werks Corporation


----------



## Macomb-Lawn

Five Star Lawn Care LLC said:


> now i know where i remember you from
> 
> You were the Chief Technology Officer At Tek-Werks Corporation


Google huh?  I'm on the board at the company. They're based out of Chicago. My dad's brothers kid is also named Daniel.


----------



## Five Star Lawn Care LLC

Im having a real hard time finding any hard evidence that you are being truthfull about any of this....you might know a lot about corporate business more that i do at least....but one thing im good at is reading people....i know you havent owned this company for over a year

Corparate division database look-up can prove that.....you have no record in anykind in any yellow pages search....not many people around have seen or even heard of you not enough to have 30 trucks on the road...the only truck i hsve seen you possibly might have is that f-350...if you have pics of the other 30 then i would love to see them... Companys with 30 trucks dont just go un-noticed until this year. 

i can name every company in my area that even has over 10 trucks operating without a problem....someone is just not going to squeak through the cracks with 30 trucks all of a sudden it just wont happen...

show me some prove man....thats all im looking for

I know you know a lot about the business world and it shows from your posts but im just not seeing the work of this business


----------



## Macomb-Lawn

Five Star Lawn Care LLC said:


> Im having a real hard time finding any hard evidence that you are being truthfull about any of this....you might know a lot about corporate business more that i do at least....but one thing im good at is reading people....i know you havent owned this company for over a year
> 
> Corparate division database look-up can prove that.....you have no record in anykind in any yellow pages search....not many people around have seen or even heard of you not enough to have 30 trucks on the road...the only truck i hsve seen you possibly might have is that f-350...if you have pics of the other 30 then i would love to see them... Companys with 30 trucks dont just go un-noticed until this year.
> 
> i can name every company in my area that even has over 10 trucks operating without a problem....someone is just not going to squeak through the cracks with 30 trucks all of a sudden it just wont happen...
> 
> show me some prove man....thats all im looking for
> 
> I know you know a lot about the business world and it shows from your posts but im just not seeing the work of this business


Your right, Macomb Lawn and Snow Inc. was listed in 2005. That's on the state website. But, if you call Macomb County offices, the original DBA was filed in the late 90's. Like I said above, Macomb Lawn and Snow only provides service. You won't find a single vehicle registered to the company. Nothing. This is because of liability. Think about this very strongly, and you might actually end up doing it yourself.

5 Star owns it's entire fleet. Let's say the fleet is worth $1 MIL. Then, 5 Star also owns it's own commercial building. Let's say that's worth $1 MIL. Now, one day, one of your employees gets in an car accident, his/her fault or not and kills a whole family. What exactly do you think is going to happen to all those trucks in your fleet, and your building when you get sued and lose? So, to protect yourself, you start a totally different C Corporation. This corporation holds all the assets and doesn't own any shares in 5 Star Lawn. Let's call it 5 Star Corporation. 5 Star Corporation owns the entire fleet of trucks. 5 Star Corporation owns the building. Then, 5 Star Corporation LEASES the trucks and building to 5 Star Lawn Services Inc. Well, when 5 Star Lawn Services Inc. gets sued, guess what, there's nothing in the bank, no assets. So, all the equipment and assets of 5 Star Corporation aren't at risk whatsoever. All that stuff is "untouchable." Since 5 Star Corporation is a totally seperate company from 5 Star Lawn, there is no risk in liablity. 5 Star Corporation isn't active in anything other than leasing to 5 Star Lawn, so all the insurances are very low. This is where the UCC (uniform commercial code) comes in. One company regardless of it's officers cannot be held liable for a seperate entities actions.

The reason we "don't exsist" to most other companies is because we don't service the same customers as you do. We're in your area and you don't even know it. Our customers are either:

1. Very large corporations.
2. Multi-Chain Corporations.

You don't even realize we're next to you. We have customers probably by your house and you've never paid attention to see our trucks. We have over 30 locations we service in downriver. One customer has 2 in Lincoln Park, 1 in Flatrock, 2 in Southgate, 1 in Brownstown, 3 in Taylor. Those are all one companies locations, and in total we service 72 locations for that one company thruought MI. So, we aren't even competitors because the places your company services, we don't even solicit nor want to service. We have absolutely no interest what so ever in any of your customer base. Our competitors are companies like Raytheon Services. They are owned by Raytheon Corporation. (www.raytheon.com) I bet you've never seen Raytheon Services either. They are owned partially by General Electric. To give you an idea, they service Selfridge Airforce Base completely.

As far as not being in the phone book: http://yellowpages.com/sp/moreinfo/?id=29715554&q=macomb lawn


----------



## Macomb-Lawn

Five Star Lawn Care LLC said:


> i can name every company in my area that even has over 10 trucks operating without a problem....someone is just not going to squeak through the cracks with 30 trucks all of a sudden it just wont happen...
> /QUOTE]
> 
> No you can't. Here's a list of addresses we service right by you. If you can put it together, you'll figure out who the customer is.
> 
> 38300 W. 10 Mile, Farmington
> 22000 Northwestern Hwy, West Bloomfield
> 1125 N. Pontiac Trail, Walled Lake
> 29934 Southfield, Southfield
> 27581 Five Mile Road, Livonia
> 22128 Novi Road, Novi
> 2860 E. Grand River, Howell
> 8300 W. Grand River, Brighton
> 12057 Telegraph Rd, Taylor
> 14550 Fort Street, Southgate
> 2121 Dix, Lincoln Park
> 27003 Telegraph, Flatrock
> 
> Those are all one customers locations in your general area. We're in Macomb, so we'll consider downriver part of your area. Still think you know everyone with more than 10 trucks in your general area?


----------



## flykelley

Macomb-Lawn said:


> Five Star Lawn Care LLC said:
> 
> 
> 
> i can name every company in my area that even has over 10 trucks operating without a problem....someone is just not going to squeak through the cracks with 30 trucks all of a sudden it just wont happen...
> /QUOTE]
> 
> No you can't. Here's a list of addresses we service right by you. If you can put it together, you'll figure out who the customer is.
> 
> 38300 W. 10 Mile, Farmington
> 22000 Northwestern Hwy, West Bloomfield
> 1125 N. Pontiac Trail, Walled Lake
> 29934 Southfield, Southfield
> 27581 Five Mile Road, Livonia
> 22128 Novi Road, Novi
> 2860 E. Grand River, Howell
> 8300 W. Grand River, Brighton
> 12057 Telegraph Rd, Taylor
> 14550 Fort Street, Southgate
> 2121 Dix, Lincoln Park
> 27003 Telegraph, Flatrock
> 
> Those are all one customers locations in your general area. We're in Macomb, so we'll consider downriver part of your area. Still think you know everyone with more than 10 trucks in your general area?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How about Pizza Hut?
> 
> Regards Mike
Click to expand...


----------



## SnoFarmer

Macomb-Lawn said:


> Five Star Lawn Care LLC said:
> 
> 
> 
> i can name every company in my area that even has over 10 trucks operating without a problem....someone is just not going to squeak through the cracks with 30 trucks all of a sudden it just wont happen...
> /QUOTE]
> 
> No you can't. Here's a list of addresses we service right by you. If you can put it together, you'll figure out who the customer is.
> 
> 38300 W. 10 Mile, Farmington
> 22000 Northwestern Hwy, West Bloomfield
> 1125 N. Pontiac Trail, Walled Lake
> 29934 Southfield, Southfield
> 27581 Five Mile Road, Livonia
> 22128 Novi Road, Novi
> 2860 E. Grand River, Howell
> 8300 W. Grand River, Brighton
> 12057 Telegraph Rd, Taylor
> 14550 Fort Street, Southgate
> 2121 Dix, Lincoln Park
> 27003 Telegraph, Flatrock
> 
> Those are all one customers locations in your general area. We're in Macomb, so we'll consider downriver part of your area. Still think you know everyone with more than 10 trucks in your general area?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just go to http://www.terraserver.com/search/address_search.asp
> and enter the address and you can have a pic of where he plows :waving:
Click to expand...


----------



## Macomb-Lawn

Yeah, I'm a little snow on the whole internet thing. Forgot it's that easy.


----------



## PremierLand

Hey I know this is plowsite, but some of you may not visit lawnsite. Anyway, is anyone selling a Rider? Im looking for a 2 year or so old Exmark with a 60" deck. Reason I want exmark is because I feel that its the best for my residential propertys.... If you have one for sale, please PM me. Thanks!


----------



## SnoFarmer

Macomb-Lawn said:


> Yeah, I'm a little snow on the whole internet thing. Forgot it's that easy.


 LOL ,it's easy to forget.:waving:


----------



## brunosplace

Macomb-Lawn said:


> Five Star Lawn Care LLC said:
> 
> 
> 
> i can name every company in my area that even has over 10 trucks operating without a problem....someone is just not going to squeak through the cracks with 30 trucks all of a sudden it just wont happen...
> /QUOTE]
> 
> No you can't. Here's a list of addresses we service right by you. If you can put it together, you'll figure out who the customer is.
> 
> 38300 W. 10 Mile, Farmington
> 22000 Northwestern Hwy, West Bloomfield
> 1125 N. Pontiac Trail, Walled Lake
> 29934 Southfield, Southfield
> 27581 Five Mile Road, Livonia
> 22128 Novi Road, Novi
> 2860 E. Grand River, Howell
> 8300 W. Grand River, Brighton
> 12057 Telegraph Rd, Taylor
> 14550 Fort Street, Southgate
> 2121 Dix, Lincoln Park
> 27003 Telegraph, Flatrock
> 
> Those are all one customers locations in your general area. We're in Macomb, so we'll consider downriver part of your area. Still think you know everyone with more than 10 trucks in your general area?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you send your trucks all the way out to Howell & Brighton, or do you sub out the farther out locations?
Click to expand...


----------



## Macomb-Lawn

PremierLand said:


> Hey I know this is plowsite, but some of you may not visit lawnsite. Anyway, is anyone selling a Rider? Im looking for a 2 year or so old Exmark with a 60" deck. Reason I want exmark is because I feel that its the best for my residential propertys.... If you have one for sale, please PM me. Thanks!


Mark, check the auction section of that website I sent you. There's a Dixie Chopper on there DIRT cheap. I mean like $200 cheap


----------



## Macomb-Lawn

brunosplace said:


> Macomb-Lawn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you send your trucks all the way out to Howell & Brighton, or do you sub out the farther out locations?
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, we do them. We have a large customer in Wixom that we service and a bunch more out that way. Most are industrial. Once in a great while if a remote location isn't worth dispatching a truck to, we sub it out. It depends what else we have out that way.
Click to expand...


----------



## brunosplace

Macomb-Lawn said:


> brunosplace said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, we do them. We have a large customer in Wixom that we service and a bunch more out that way. Most are industrial. Once in a great while if a remote location isn't worth dispatching a truck to, we sub it out. It depends what else we have out that way.
> 
> 
> 
> Cool, I was curious, because I drive past both of those locations everyday.
Click to expand...


----------



## Macomb-Lawn

flykelley said:


> Macomb-Lawn said:
> 
> 
> 
> How about Pizza Hut?
> 
> 
> 
> Ding Ding Ding.. we have a winner.
> 
> We cut/plow:
> 
> 58 Pizza Hut
> 82 Taco Bell
> 12 Taco Bell/KFC
> 35 KFC's
> 2 Taco Bell/Pizza Hut
> 6 Long John Silver
> 4 A&W'
> 
> Total = 199 locations, one bill.
> 
> That's all owned by one company. We send one bill. The only Pizza Hut, Taco Bell, KFC, A&W, or Long John Silver locations we don't service are the ones that are franchised out. If it's a Corporate owned location, we do it.
Click to expand...


----------



## Macomb-Lawn

brunosplace said:


> Macomb-Lawn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cool, I was curious, because I drive past both of those locations everyday.
> 
> 
> 
> lol.... that's why I'm trying to figure out how he missed us  We've had that contract for 2 years now, and still have it for 3 more. Next time it snows, all he has to do is go to Taco Bell or Pizza Hut by his house and more than likely one of our trucks will be at that location unless it's a franchise
Click to expand...


----------



## brunosplace

Macomb-Lawn said:


> brunosplace said:
> 
> 
> 
> lol.... that's why I'm trying to figure out how he missed us  We've had that contract for 2 years now, and still have it for 3 more. Next time it snows, all he has to do is go to Taco Bell or Pizza Hut by his house and more than likely one of our trucks will be at that location unless it's a franchise
> 
> 
> 
> Well if you need any backup for anything in Livingston County let me know. Or in a 30-40 miles radius of me.
Click to expand...


----------



## Macomb-Lawn

brunosplace said:


> Macomb-Lawn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cool, I was curious, because I drive past both of those locations everyday.
> 
> 
> 
> Want to do a Pizza Hut somewhere near Belding, MI? We have one out there and I can't find anyone to sub to. It's WAY out. But, the franchisee didn't renew, so corporate bought it out and now we're stuck doing it per our contract.
Click to expand...


----------



## PremierLand

Macomb-Lawn said:


> flykelley said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ding Ding Ding.. we have a winner.
> 
> We cut/plow:
> 
> 58 Pizza Hut
> 82 Taco Bell
> 12 Taco Bell/KFC
> 35 KFC's
> 2 Taco Bell/Pizza Hut
> 6 Long John Silver
> 4 A&W'
> 
> Total = 199 locations, one bill.
> 
> That's all owned by one company. We send one bill. The only Pizza Hut, Taco Bell, KFC, A&W, or Long John Silver locations we don't service are the ones that are franchised out. If it's a Corporate owned location, we do it.
> 
> 
> 
> Doesnt Pepsi own all those?
> 
> BTW: If you ever need to sub some out in my area, you know who to call, which you most likely wont because were within the same area, lol.
Click to expand...


----------



## Macomb-Lawn

brunosplace said:


> Macomb-Lawn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well if you need any backup for anything in Livingston County let me know. Or in a 30-40 miles radius of me.
> 
> 
> 
> You know where I should send you. Ford Plant in Wixom to plow the sidewalks with your Jeep
Click to expand...


----------



## brunosplace

Macomb-Lawn said:


> brunosplace said:
> 
> 
> 
> Want to do a Pizza Hut somewhere near Belding, MI? We have one out there and I can't find anyone to sub to. It's WAY out. But, the franchisee didn't renew, so corporate bought it out and now we're stuck doing it per our contract.
> 
> 
> 
> Where is Belding? Never heard of it.
Click to expand...


----------



## Macomb-Lawn

PremierLand said:


> Macomb-Lawn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Doesnt Pepsi own all those?
> 
> BTW: If you ever need to sub some out in my area, you know who to call, which you most likely wont because were within the same area, lol.
> 
> 
> 
> No, a company called Yum Corporation does.
Click to expand...


----------



## brunosplace

Holy Crap, that would be a drive, I just did a Yahoo map for it.
http://maps.yahoo.com/dd_result?newaddr=&taddr=&csz=48189&country=us&tcsz=Belding,mi&tcountry=us


----------



## Macomb-Lawn

brunosplace said:


> Macomb-Lawn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where is Belding? Never heard of it.
> 
> 
> 
> By Ionia and Grand Rapids
Click to expand...


----------



## brunosplace

Macomb-Lawn said:


> brunosplace said:
> 
> 
> 
> You know where I should send you. Ford Plant in Wixom to plow the sidewalks with your Jeep
> 
> 
> 
> Happily, I've done it before!! LOL
Click to expand...


----------



## Macomb-Lawn

brunosplace said:


> Holy Crap, that would be a drive, I just did a Yahoo map for it.
> http://maps.yahoo.com/dd_result?newaddr=&taddr=&csz=48189&country=us&tcsz=Belding,mi&tcountry=us


We have no choice but to do it. Part of our contract states that if Yum Corp. buys any additional franchisee's out, or if they open a new location, we automatically service it within the region. They divided the state into 4 parts. We service SE MI, and for some reason, the idiot that drew the line on the map over there included that place as part of SE MI. The good thing is that they will only add 3 or 4 more locations during the term of the contract.


----------



## Macomb-Lawn

brunosplace said:


> Macomb-Lawn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Happily, I've done it before!! LOL
> 
> 
> 
> I'm serious. Then we don't have to buy another Mule.
Click to expand...


----------



## brunosplace

Macomb-Lawn said:


> We have no choice but to do it. Part of our contract states that if Yum Corp. buys any additional franchisee's out, or if they open a new location, we automatically service it within the region. They divided the state into 4 parts. We service SE MI, and for some reason, the idiot that drew the line on the map over there included that place as part of SE MI. The good thing is that they will only add 3 or 4 more locations during the term of the contract.


How long does it take for your driver to get there and back? And do they pay extra for it because of the distance?


----------



## brunosplace

Macomb-Lawn said:


> brunosplace said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm serious. Then we don't have to buy another Mule.
> 
> 
> 
> So am I, PM or email me with details.
Click to expand...


----------



## Macomb-Lawn

brunosplace said:


> How long does it take for your driver to get there and back? And do they pay extra for it because of the distance?


About 2 hours each way. They pay extra for the location, but not for mileage. That's the bad part. That whole area is literally BFE. When I had to go look at it, I got there and I had no cell signal standing outside.  It takes like 20 minutes to plow, and about 10 to cut.


----------



## brunosplace

Macomb-Lawn said:


> About 2 hours each way. They pay extra for the location, but not for mileage. That's the bad part. That whole area is literally BFE. When I had to go look at it, I got there and I had no cell signal standing outside.  It takes like 20 minutes to plow, and about 10 to cut.


Man, that kills half of your employees day, for only 20 minutes of actual work. thats gotta hurt. :crying:


----------



## Macomb-Lawn

brunosplace said:


> Man, that kills half of your employees day, for only 20 minutes of actual work. thats gotta hurt. :crying:


Yeah, but what they don't know come this summer, who ever is the "*** up" crew has to go do it on Saturday. I'm making it "punishment" for the crew that screws up. Both the foreman, and the one guy that actually caused the *** up have to go do it AFTER their regular locations.


----------



## PremierLand

Macomb-Lawn said:


> Yeah, but what they don't know come this summer, who ever is the "*** up" crew has to go do it on Saturday. I'm making it "punishment" for the crew that screws up. Both the foreman, and the one guy that actually caused the *** up have to go do it AFTER their regular locations.


what city is this in again?


----------



## brunosplace

Macomb-Lawn said:


> Yeah, but what they don't know come this summer, who ever is the "*** up" crew has to go do it on Saturday. I'm making it "punishment" for the crew that screws up. Both the foreman, and the one guy that actually caused the *** up have to go do it AFTER their regular locations.


LMAO ROTF that is perfect, I love it!!!


----------



## brunosplace

PremierLand said:


> what city is this in again?


It is in Belding. Over 110 miles for me, so its even farther for you. BTW, your old trailer is now in MN. I sold it on ebay.


----------



## PremierLand

brunosplace said:


> It is in Belding. Over 110 miles for me, so its even farther for you. BTW, your old trailer is now in MN. I sold it on ebay.


Damn, that is far.

Damn, MN thats pretty far. Did ya make some $ off it? and Anyone from here buy it?


----------



## Macomb-Lawn

brunosplace said:


> LMAO ROTF that is perfect, I love it!!!


I can't wait to see who the candidates this year will be. I'm going to disclose the "penalty" at our first "lawn crew" meeting at the end of this month.


----------



## brunosplace

PremierLand said:


> Damn, that is far.
> 
> Damn, MN thats pretty far. Did ya make some $ off it? and Anyone from here buy it?


Some guy wanting to start a lawn service out there, he also bought my metro hp and a kubota ZTR, he needed the trailer to get it all home. LOL quite the sight watching an Acura SUV tow it. As for the $, I used them for a year and then sold it all for a profit, each and every piece.  decided the lawn side isn't for me.


----------



## PremierLand

brunosplace said:


> Some guy wanting to start a lawn service out there, he also bought my metro hp and a kubota ZTR, he needed the trailer to get it all home. LOL quite the sight watching an Acura SUV tow it. As for the $, I used them for a year and then sold it all for a profit, each and every piece.  decided the lawn side isn't for me.


Thats good that ya made some $. I hate cutting grass, but it pays the bills and is good advertisement for other services (hardscapes, mulch, sod, etc.)

I wish I knew you were selling a lazer. Im looking for a 60".


----------



## brunosplace

PremierLand said:


> Thats good that ya made some $. I hate cutting grass, but it pays the bills and is good advertisement for other services (hardscapes, mulch, sod, etc.)
> 
> I wish I knew you were selling a lazer. Im looking for a 60".


All I have left now is an edger, trimmer, blower and small walk behind to just use at my own place.


----------



## Jason Pallas

Hey Metro - How many nonfranchised locations are there in SE MI for Pizza Hut, KFC and Taco Bell? Just curious how many other locations are up for grabs that you guys don't service.


----------



## Macomb-Lawn

Jason Pallas said:


> Hey Metro - How many nonfranchised locations are there in SE MI for Pizza Hut, KFC and Taco Bell? Just curious how many other locations are up for grabs that you guys don't service.


You mean Macomb ? 

You mean how many are not corporate owned? Yum Corporation owns all the locations we do, and they also own the brand name of each of them. For instance, the owner of the name "taco bell" is Yum! Brands Corporation. We service all locations that are owned by them. But, we don't do any that are franchisee owned. Franchisee owned locations are usually one or two locations owned by the same company. But, to answer your question, there's a few hundred locations in MI that are owned by a franchisee. You'll know those locations are franchisee locations because it has to say it on the building. You'll see it say somewhere: "Owned and Operated By yada yada yada." Those are all up for grabs. But, from what we were told, they aren't allowing any future franchisee's for Taco Bell or Pizza Hut. And, when a current franchisee's contract is up, Yum Corp. won't renew it. Instead, Yum will buy out the franchisee and take over the location. That's how we got stuck with this location in BFE Belding, MI. It use to be a francisee owned location, but then Yum Corp. bought it out and now owns it so it became a corporate store. Our contracts require us to service any new stores, or old stores that have been converted from franchisee to Corporate. We still charge them for that location, but as it already did, it makes it a pain in the ass when it comes to some routes.


----------



## Macomb-Lawn

Total Count (corporate and franchisee owned)

411 locations in SE MI

We do all 199 Corp. locations, so that leaves 212 up for grabs. Keep in mind that some of them don't require service for either lawn or snow. Some locations are in places like Kroger shopping plaza's that only have carry out. Then there are some that are in like Ford Field and places like that. I'd say there are a good 100 places up for grabs in MI. Another good way to tell if they are a franchisee is to look at the building. Corporate owned buildings are in perfect condition with good landscaping and nice driveways and such. Franchisee locations are the ones that are all falling apart and have potholes. That, and you'll know a franchisee when you see Bin Laden behind the counter. Seriously. ROFL


----------



## Jason Pallas

Yeah, I know - I actually own a decent amount of Yum stock - not a bad investment BTW. I was just curious as to how many accounts are independent franchisee operations. We used to service a few back in the Wolverine/LaVan Hawkins days and actually have 3 Pizza Hut accounts now that are on the east side that we do for snow and lawn - although it looks like when the liscense agreements are up looks like we'll loose them to you guys. When you guys get them - make sure your foreman has a CCW and carries though - they're in pretty rough areas (may want to increase your insurance coverage too then  ).


----------



## Crash935

Macomb, i work with a guy who lives in rockford (just east of belding) i can see if he goes into belding if your interested in subbing it out for mowing and snow?


----------



## Macomb-Lawn

Crash935 said:


> Macomb, i work with a guy who lives in rockford (just east of belding) i can see if he goes into belding if your interested in subbing it out for mowing and snow?


Yeah, definetly. Shoot me a PM if he's interested.


----------



## Macomb-Lawn

Jason Pallas said:


> Yeah, I know - I actually own a decent amount of Yum stock - not a bad investment BTW. I was just curious as to how many accounts are independent franchisee operations. We used to service a few back in the Wolverine/LaVan Hawkins days and actually have 3 Pizza Hut accounts now that are on the east side that we do for snow and lawn - although it looks like when the liscense agreements are up looks like we'll loose them to you guys. When you guys get them - make sure your foreman has a CCW and carries though - they're in pretty rough areas (may want to increase your insurance coverage too then  ).


From what I understand, some of the license agreements won't be up until 2020 so you have plenty of time. Plus, dealing with Yum directly might not be a better deal than dealing with the franchisee's directly. Some locations are a total waste of time. We have one location in Lincoln Park that we do for them that is just nuts. It's not big enough to plow so you literally have to use a snow blower. I think it has like 3 or 4 parking spots. In a heavy snow it's nothing more than a time waster. The same location in the summer is literally one pass with a walk behind and that's it. No edging, trimming, nothing. There's barely any grass. But... it's part of the contract. Who knows, we may get tired of them and not rebid when the contract is up. It's not the most profitable contract but it is still $. Really it depends on the terms.


----------



## Five Star Lawn Care LLC

allright big shot you named off some locations....now lets see the pics of all this equipment you have....i know you have a camera


and im almost 100% positive that you are lying about the ford wixom plant


----------



## Five Star Lawn Care LLC

Macomb-Lawn said:


> Five Star Lawn Care LLC said:
> 
> 
> 
> i can name every company in my area that even has over 10 trucks operating without a problem....someone is just not going to squeak through the cracks with 30 trucks all of a sudden it just wont happen...
> /QUOTE]
> 
> No you can't. Here's a list of addresses we service right by you. If you can put it together, you'll figure out who the customer is.
> 
> 38300 W. 10 Mile, Farmington
> 22000 Northwestern Hwy, West Bloomfield
> 1125 N. Pontiac Trail, Walled Lake
> 29934 Southfield, Southfield
> 27581 Five Mile Road, Livonia
> 22128 Novi Road, Novi
> 2860 E. Grand River, Howell
> 8300 W. Grand River, Brighton
> 12057 Telegraph Rd, Taylor
> 14550 Fort Street, Southgate
> 2121 Dix, Lincoln Park
> 27003 Telegraph, Flatrock
> 
> Those are all one customers locations in your general area. We're in Macomb, so we'll consider downriver part of your area. Still think you know everyone with more than 10 trucks in your general area?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what is the location you service on 5 mile rd?
Click to expand...


----------



## Macomb-Lawn

Five Star Lawn Care LLC said:


> allright big shot you named off some locations....now lets see the pics of all this equipment you have....i know you have a camera
> 
> and im almost 100% positive that you are lying about the ford wixom plant


I can take a pic tomorrow sometime and throw it up there. How about you come to our place and see for yourself 

Almost 100% positive huh..... come by our place and I'll show you.


----------



## Macomb-Lawn

Five Star Lawn Care LLC said:


> Macomb-Lawn said:
> 
> 
> 
> what is the location you service on 5 mile rd?
> 
> 
> 
> Pizza Hut :waving:
Click to expand...


----------



## Five Star Lawn Care LLC

i hate to tell you but there aint no pizza hut there jacka$$ nor anywhere on 5 mile....you have been sendiing your guys to a car wash....moron


----------



## Macomb-Lawn

Five Star Lawn Care LLC said:


> i hate to tell you but there aint no pizza hut there jacka$$ nor anywhere on 5 mile....you have been sendiing your guys to a car wash....moron


Uhm... yeah there is. 5 mile and Newburgh. And what's with the names? How old are you?

Here you need a map of your own area:

http://www.mapquest.com/maps/map.ad...=37581+5+Mile+Road&city=&state=&zipcode=48154


----------



## Five Star Lawn Care LLC

Macomb-Lawn said:


> Uhm... yeah there is. 5 mile and Newburgh. And what's with the names? How old are you?


well you got the address wrong....why would you even bother with small locations like that?....the lot at that one is tiny probably only 10k

FYI im 24...how old are you?


----------



## Macomb-Lawn

http://clients.mapquest.com/pizzahu...=48154&dll=423962,-834139&phone=(734)462-6300


----------



## Five Star Lawn Care LLC

Five Star Lawn Care LLC said:


> well you got the address wrong....why would you even bother with small locations like that?....the lot at that one is tiny probably only 10k
> 
> FYI im 24...how old are you?


still didnt answer this question....how long does it take your guys to plow this place?


----------



## Macomb-Lawn

Five Star Lawn Care LLC said:


> well you got the address wrong....why would you even bother with small locations like that?....the lot at that one is tiny probably only 10k
> 
> FYI im 24...how old are you?


Your right, my bad. I put a 2 instead of a 3. Sorry, it was a typo. Regardless of the address, you said that there were no Pizza Hut's on 5 Mile. Why do we bother with small locations like that? Because we do almost 200 of them for the same company.

I'm 33.


----------



## Macomb-Lawn

Five Star Lawn Care LLC said:


> still didnt answer this question....how long does it take your guys to plow this place?


Not sure. Probably 20 minutes or so. Most of them can be done in under 30 minutes. The good thing is that every Pizza Hut is no more than 15 minutes away from the next. Most are within 8 miles from each other.


----------



## PremierLand

Eric, I know your a good guy and prolly have a good reason for asking Dan all these questions, and Dan, I bet your sick of some of the guys questioning you, but jeeze guys, not to be a d!ck head or anything, but please quit the pissing match you guys got going on. Take it to the PM's or something.

EDIT: lol now that I typed this, you guys are done insluting eachother, and makes me look like a dumbass. haha


----------



## Macomb-Lawn

PremierLand said:


> Eric, I know your a good guy and prolly have a good reason for asking Dan all these questions, and Dan, I bet your sick of some of the guys questioning you, but jeeze guys, not to be a d!ck head or anything, but please quit the pissing match you guys got going on. Take it to the PM's or something.
> 
> EDIT: lol now that I typed this, you guys are done insluting eachother, and makes me look like a dumbass. haha


Well he started it 

I'm done


----------



## Five Star Lawn Care LLC

heres the thing mark...he is a flat out liar

this location is in a 5 acre plaza that is controled by a property managment company it is not a stand alone store...

guys he is yanking all of your chains and you dont even care..we work to hard to secure the accounts we have and your going to let someone come on this site and try to tell you he has 30 trucks and all these accounts

i wont stand for it...im an honest business man...i would never come on here and try to say i have more than i have or make up fake accounts

if i told you guys i just got the contract for 12 oaks mall would you belive me?

guys im sick of this guy being here...why dont some of the guys that have been sending me PMs about this topic back me up on the board.


----------



## Macomb-Lawn

Five Star Lawn Care LLC said:


> heres the thing mark...he is a flat out liar
> 
> this location is in a 5 acre plaza that is controled by a property managment company it is not a stand alone store...
> 
> guys he is yanking all of your chains and you dont even care..we work to hard to secure the accounts we have and your going to let someone come on this site and try to tell you he has 30 trucks and all these accounts
> 
> i wont stand for it...im an honest business man...i would never come on here and try to say i have more than i have or make up fake accounts
> 
> if i told you guys i just got the contract for 12 oaks mall would you belive me?
> 
> guys im sick of this guy being here...why dont some of the guys that have been sending me PMs about this topic back me up on the board.


 Sure, ok. Did you lose an account to us or something? You know me and Macomb Lawn about as much as I know about you or 5 Star Lawn Care. Again, your company isn't even in the same customer base as we are. If you think you are, try and out bid us. Chances are, you can't even solicit the bid because you can't meet the minimum requirements. You said so yourself. So, quit worrying about us being in your area. We are and that's that. It doesn't matter if you believe me or not, I don't really care. I have nothing to prove to you. Never did.
As far as Pizza Hut's concerned, it very well may be in a Plaza. Don't know, it's on our list. I don't do that area.


----------



## brunosplace

*Five Star*



Macomb-Lawn said:


> I can take a pic tomorrow sometime and throw it up there. How about you come to our place and see for yourself
> 
> Almost 100% positive huh..... come by our place and I'll show you.


Five Star,
He gave you an open ivitation, take him up on it, or shut up about it. This bickering is nothing but B.S.


----------



## PremierLand

Eric, when did you get the "85 Ford F-600 w/ 5 yrd Monroe Hydro V-box" ?

If you got it recently, did you get it from a guy in my area?


----------



## Macomb-Lawn

brunosplace said:


> Five Star,
> He gave you an open ivitation, take him up on it, or shut up about it. This bickering is nothing but B.S.


lol... I told him to stop by. I'll be in the office all week starting Tuesday. On Mon. I have a meeting at a customers site. He can stop by any day of the week. Our address is :

20504 Hall Road
Clinton Township, MI 48038

We are located in the Zintech Industrial Plaza on the corner of Hall Road Heidenrich. Can't miss us.

I'd stop by his location but chances are it's his house


----------



## Jason Pallas

Ouch! I'm just gonna sit on the side lines and watch this one.

On another topic - anyone see the forecast for tonight? Think this is gonna stick at all? 1-3" - heavier farther south.


----------



## PremierLand

Jason Pallas said:


> Ouch! I'm just gonna sit on the side lines and watch this one.
> 
> On another topic - anyone see the forecast for tonight? Think this is gonna stick at all? 1-3" - heavier farther south.


Naw I dont think it'll stick, its 41 right now. Ground is to warm, but then again im no expert meterlogist, but what makes a good meterlogist? lol.

For GP, they said "Sunday Night: Mostly cloudy with some snow, accumulating a coating to an inch. Winds from the NE at 3 mph.". It will melt on contact though I think, and if it doesnt, it'll be gone by noon on monday.

Tuesday is going to be 41 deg.


----------



## Five Star Lawn Care LLC

i hope we get to salt i still have about 40 tons left


----------



## Macomb-Lawn

PremierLand said:


> Naw I dont think it'll stick, its 41 right now. Ground is to warm, but then again im no expert meterlogist, but what makes a good meterlogist? lol.
> 
> For GP, they said "Sunday Night: Mostly cloudy with some snow, accumulating a coating to an inch. Winds from the NE at 3 mph.". It will melt on contact though I think, and if it doesnt, it'll be gone by noon on monday.
> 
> Tuesday is going to be 41 deg.


Hey Mark, we're still on for that location that we talked about if it does stick over 1 inch. Same as before.


----------



## Five Star Lawn Care LLC

PremierLand said:


> Eric, when did you get the "85 Ford F-600 w/ 5 yrd Monroe Hydro V-box" ?
> 
> If you got it recently, did you get it from a guy in my area?


 nope i went and got it just before x-mas from a guy in philladelpha, PA


----------



## PremierLand

Macomb.... Is the m59 median a govt bid also or just local? I know tiede has that now, just wondering if you guys are going to get that this year?


----------



## Macomb-Lawn

PremierLand said:


> Macomb.... Is the m59 median a govt bid also or just local? I know tiede has that now, just wondering if you guys are going to get that this year?


It's definetly a gov. bid, but I'm not sure if each city is responsible for their portion of it or if it's Macomb County that handles the whole thing to Oakland County. I can find out though. If it's county, I wouldn't even bother unless you like to be under a microscope.


----------



## jetskiman6969

Hey Five Star, I had a little extra time on my hands today, so I figured I'd do some investigating on this macomb lawn snow guy. No doubt about it. He doesn't even have a yard or office from the looks of it. I took a couple pic's of his supposedly yard(NO yard at all) and office. This building is empty, No sign's, No office inside, just an empty address.(like I was really going to find something. This guy doesn't have a listing in the yellow pages, business section of the white pages, or even a legit website. You were right, he IS a fraud. He's been pulling everyone's chain. Yeah, like metro airport(who is owned by Wayne Co.) is going to have some guy out there in his F350 plowing the runway's and sidewalks there.  They have REAL professional crews that are run by Metro staff; I have a friend that works there and I just HAD to call his bluff on that one. Next this guy will tell you that he is in the process of moving, and the office isn't finished yet In all the yrs. I've been plowing up and down the M-59 corridor(from I-94 to M-53) I've only seen ONE truck with his logo. What a joke.


----------



## Five Star Lawn Care LLC

so macomb your lie is starting to be unravled...

.there is no way Pizza HuT whould be that stupid to send you any documents sending you to a location that is in a strip mall....trust me those types of things just dont happen with large corps


----------



## Five Star Lawn Care LLC

jetskiman6969 said:


> Hey Five Star, I had a little extra time on my hands today, so I figured I'd do some investigating on this macomb lawn snow guy. No doubt about it. He doesn't even have a yard or office from the looks of it. I took a couple pic's of his supposedly yard(NO yard at all) and office. This building is empty, No sign's, No office inside, just an empty address.(like I was really going to find something. This guy doesn't have a listing in the yellow pages, business section of the white pages, or even a legit website. You were right, he IS a fraud. He's been pulling everyone's chain. Yeah, like metro airport(who is owned by Wayne Co.) is going to have some guy out there in his F350 plowing the runway's and sidewalks there.  They have REAL professional crews that are run by Metro staff; I have a friend that works there and I just HAD to call his bluff on that one. Next this guy will tell you that he is in the process of moving, and the office isn't finished yet In all the yrs. I've been plowing up and down the M-59 corridor(from I-94 to M-53) I've only seen ONE truck with his logo. What a joke.


Thank You for doing that


----------



## wls

This thread sounds like a person that was on a lawn forum, but recently got booted off, They had like 8500 posts, you cant be the biggest lco this side of the Mississippi, posting that much, and being a sole operator. he/she was a BS'er. Now with that said, I'm not saying any BS is going on here, But I like reading the posts, makes me come right to Plowsite, as soon as I start the computer up.


----------



## alternative

wls said:


> This thread sounds like a person that was on a lawn forum, but recently got booted off, They had like 8500 posts, you cant be the biggest lco this side of the Mississippi, posting that much, and being a sole operator. he/she was a BS'er. Now with that said, I'm not saying any BS is going on here, But I like reading the posts, makes me come right to Plowsite, as soon as I start the computer up.


Exactly my thought! If he is that large of a company, he should have much more important things to be doing this time of the year, other than posting on a "plowsite forum". And if he's that knowledgable about every aspect of the business, why is he here? I dont recall him ever asking a question, but always bragging about this or that.... He sounds like he has a good business background from what I have read from his posts, but I am kinda on the fence on weather this is truth or bullsh1t.


----------



## Macomb-Lawn

jetskiman6969 said:


> Hey Five Star, I had a little extra time on my hands today, so I figured I'd do some investigating on this macomb lawn snow guy. No doubt about it. He doesn't even have a yard or office from the looks of it. I took a couple pic's of his supposedly yard(NO yard at all) and office. This building is empty, No sign's, No office inside, just an empty address.(like I was really going to find something. This guy doesn't have a listing in the yellow pages, business section of the white pages, or even a legit website. You were right, he IS a fraud. He's been pulling everyone's chain. Yeah, like metro airport(who is owned by Wayne Co.) is going to have some guy out there in his F350 plowing the runway's and sidewalks there.  They have REAL professional crews that are run by Metro staff; I have a friend that works there and I just HAD to call his bluff on that one. Next this guy will tell you that he is in the process of moving, and the office isn't finished yet In all the yrs. I've been plowing up and down the M-59 corridor(from I-94 to M-53) I've only seen ONE truck with his logo. What a joke.


ROFL... I said we were in the process of moving. Did I not? We've BEEN moving. Did you look inside the building? See the plows and VBoxes?

As far as the airport...send me your email address and I'll send you the bid. Run by metro staff huh? Your buddy sure does know his stuff


----------



## Macomb-Lawn

Five Star Lawn Care LLC said:


> so macomb your lie is starting to be unravled...
> 
> .there is no way Pizza HuT whould be that stupid to send you any documents sending you to a location that is in a strip mall....trust me those types of things just dont happen with large corps


 uhm.. sure. How about this, I'll come by your location tomorrow and drop it off. Wait.. what's mom cooking for dinner? I don't want to interrupt your normal business operations if your mom's busy in the kitchen.


----------



## WMHLC

I think he is a full of BS too. I would really like to see that picture of that 16 yard v-box, with underbody scraper. He can talk a big game, but all his lies are starting to get mixed together. The lie that really sticks out is his salt use. During Super Bowl he says he used 100tons, only because he had a bunch of extra accounts to do. Last week he used 94 tons, and didn't do any extra accounts. Why would you even post your salt use during the day, if you have that much work, how can you be logged in all day. I also would really like to see those high tech computer in the trucks.

We may be wrong, just post the pics, and we will all say sorry.


----------



## Macomb-Lawn

jetskiman6969 said:


> Hey Five Star, I had a little extra time on my hands today, so I figured I'd do some investigating on this macomb lawn snow guy. No doubt about it. He doesn't even have a yard or office from the looks of it. I took a couple pic's of his supposedly yard(NO yard at all) and office. This building is empty, No sign's, No office inside, just an empty address.(like I was really going to find something. This guy doesn't have a listing in the yellow pages, business section of the white pages, or even a legit website. You were right, he IS a fraud. He's been pulling everyone's chain. Y


Thanks for the pics by the way. Tomorrow, stop by there and ask the guy next door who's moving in next to him.  Also ask who salts the lot 

Nothing in the yellow pages huh? I guess you don't know how to read cause it's there:

http://yellowpages.com/sp/moreinfo/?id=29715554&q=macomb lawn

Oh yeah, and ask him why Clinton Township won't give us a Cert. of Occupancy until we put in a overhead fire suppression system.


----------



## Macomb-Lawn

Am I the only person on here that doesn't have more than one person on staff? How can I be on the computer when I should be plowing? Easy, I DON'T PLOW ! I'm administrative. I sit in an office all day. We have employee's that actually plow. Sorry, we can't all be 1 person operations.


----------



## jetskiman6969

Macomb-Lawn said:


> Thanks for the pics by the way. Tomorrow, stop by there and ask the guy next door who's moving in next to him.  Also ask who salts the lot
> 
> Nothing in the yellow pages huh? I guess you don't know how to read cause it's there:
> 
> http://yellowpages.com/sp/moreinfo/?id=29715554&q=macomb lawn
> 
> Oh yeah, and ask him why Clinton Township won't give us a Cert. of Occupancy until we put in a overhead fire suppression system.


HMMMM, just looked in my EAST AREA YELLOW pages again, the VERY NEW one that came last month, the one that has 1177 pages in it. Geeez, I think I remember how to look stuff up.......NO macomb lawn in there HMMMM Well, i'm SURE you have an excuse for that too. No wait, I know, your listed in the DOWNRIVER yellow pages. AHHHHH, I'll look that up in our's at work tomorrow. Yes, I did LOOK INSIDE....NOTHING IN THERE...LOL Oh wait, I know, I must have been at 20504 EAST M-59. You must be at WEST M-59, LOL. Dude, just stop. OK, OK, we are ALL impressed that you are the eastside plow GURU that has 6 billion account's, even more then Gresham's............NOT LOL. Just stop telling these guy's that your all this BIG company and you go all over the state to push snow. Believe me, there are other companies that can do it cheaper than you, and not have to travel for 3 hours in each direction to get the job done.


----------



## WMHLC

Macomb-Lawn said:


> Thanks for the pics by the way. Tomorrow, stop by there and ask the guy next door who's moving in next to him.  Also ask who salts the lot
> 
> Nothing in the yellow pages huh? I guess you don't know how to read cause it's there:
> 
> http://yellowpages.com/sp/moreinfo/?id=29715554&q=macomb lawn
> 
> Oh yeah, and ask him why Clinton Township won't give us a Cert. of Occupancy until we put in a overhead fire suppression system.


It's only $25 to be listed on Yellowpages.com. I would think a company as large as you, would want to be listed in the actual yellow pages.


----------



## alternative

No listing for Macomb Lawn , Macomb Lawn and Snow, or any in the last 3 years of yellow pages that i have sitting around??? If you had 30 trucks, you would be more known around here ie: 3c, Torre, Grt Det, Rizzo, Lsi... they are large fleet co.s and everyone in this area has seen more than one of their rigs. I honestly never seen one of yours, and I have worked this whole area for MANY years.


Not saying your full of sh!t, but I don't believe it until I see it.


----------



## toolin

It's sad to think of how low someone's self-esteem's gotta be to ******** on the size of his plowing operation. Man, couldn't ya have picked something we would be more impressed about?


----------



## PremierLand

alternative said:


> No listing for Macomb Lawn , Macomb Lawn and Snow, or any in the last 3 years of yellow pages that i have sitting around??? If you had 30 trucks, you would be more known around here ie: 3c, Torre, Grt Det, Rizzo, Lsi... they are large fleet co.s and everyone in this area has seen more than one of their rigs. I honestly never seen one of yours, and I have worked this whole area for MANY years.


More like seeing atleast 5-10 of their trucks daily, and you just named a few, not to mention backer, berns, dubays, etc. lol its sick how many big companys are around here.


----------



## Keith_480231

Yeah so we are hopefully get a salting in for tonight/Mon AM. So Daniel I am going to have some "extra" time Tuesday some time? Hopefully you have some "applications" moved over to your office already if not I can drop a resume with you. 20504 Hall Rd. right?:waving: Keith


----------



## lawnboy

*..*

Anyone around South Haven Michigan? Just wondering what you think of the weather? We gonna get enough to plow or not.


----------



## Tscape

Hey Macomb,
Why when I run your phone # why do I get nada? For the record, I have never seen a truck of yours either.


----------



## DJC

WMHLC said:


> It's only $25 to be listed on Yellowpages.com. I would think a company as large as you, would want to be listed in the actual yellow pages.


Still no pic's of the big Co.:crying:


----------



## Macomb-Lawn

WMHLC said:


> It's only $25 to be listed on Yellowpages.com. I would think a company as large as you, would want to be listed in the actual yellow pages.


Nope, never. We don't do residential. We don't do small commercial. Therefore, no need for the phonebook. Call information and see if we come up. If you put an ad in the phone book, then you get calls for residential, which we don't want. It's not that hard to understand. If you think that being in the phone book means something, your wrong. Try to find Raytheon Services Corp. in the phone book. You won't. Are they big? Well, they soley service EVERY military base in the U.S. Is that big enough? I think their anual revenue is something like $600 MIL and they don't only do Military locations. Guess what, they cut grass and plow snow. Why aren't they in the phone book?


----------



## Macomb-Lawn

alternative said:


> No listing for Macomb Lawn , Macomb Lawn and Snow, or any in the last 3 years of yellow pages that i have sitting around??? If you had 30 trucks, you would be more known around here ie: 3c, Torre, Grt Det, Rizzo, Lsi... they are large fleet co.s and everyone in this area has seen more than one of their rigs. I honestly never seen one of yours, and I have worked this whole area for MANY years.
> 
> Not saying your full of sh!t, but I don't believe it until I see it.


I don't think you guys completely understand what we do. We DON'T:

1. Do residential, at all. Not a single one.
2. Do small business even if they have more than one location.
3. Do large corporations unless there are either a bunch (more than 10) locations or have locations large enough to justify the contract.

Our customers:

1. Are Government, Enterprise, and large Corporations. 
2. Require things like Performance Bonds, Higher Insurance Coverages, more equipment, larger equipment.
3. Sign MINIMUM 3 year contracts.

We have no interest in doing "Bob's Hamburger Joint." We want to do McDonald's, and only if we do ALL of them in our service area. "Bob's Hamburger Joint" is NOT profitable when you have the overhead we do. Chasing $100.00 contracts will get us nowhere but into bankruptcy court.

Does this make sense. Torre Burglio, Greater Detroit, 3 C's, etc. ARE NOT our competitors. Neither are ANY of you. We aren't targeting the same customers, and we don't have the same customer base.


----------



## alternative

If you have a business phone line, you will at least get a one-liner that says company name, address, and phone. This is FREE, and I think the only way not to have your Company phone # listed, is to have an unlisted #.


----------



## alternative

Macomb-Lawn said:


> I don't think you guys completely understand what we do. We DON'T:
> 
> 1. Do residential, at all. Not a single one.
> 2. Do small business even if they have more than one location.
> 3. Do large corporations unless there are either a bunch (more than 10) locations or have locations large enough to justify the contract.
> 
> Our customers:
> 
> 1. Are Government, Enterprise, and large Corporations.
> 2. Require things like Performance Bonds, Higher Insurance Coverages, more equipment, larger equipment.
> 3. Sign MINIMUM 3 year contracts.
> 
> We have no interest in doing "Bob's Hamburger Joint." We want to do McDonald's, and only if we do ALL of them in our service area. "Bob's Hamburger Joint" is NOT profitable when you have the overhead we do. Chasing $100.00 contracts will get us nowhere but into bankruptcy court.
> 
> Does this make sense. Torre Burglio, Greater Detroit, 3 C's, etc. ARE NOT our competitors. Neither are ANY of you. We aren't targeting the same customers, and we don't have the same customer base.


Alrighty then... Why did you say in one of your previous post, that you wouldnt do county work because it;s like working under a microscope? Wouldnt this be true as well for the government contracts? County = Govt.?


----------



## wls

All there asking for is a few pics of you fleet, you must have a hanger or similar sized building to house the equipment. You must have over 30 trucks, some for backup, front end loaders, w/pushers, plus a large inventory of parts. I see you have a website in construction, why, if you service a certain clientele, why would they want to look at your web site. They would be more interested in you insurance, contract etc. I could possibly see a residential person maybe looking at it, if they stumble on it by chance. Save your money on the website, you don't need it.


----------



## alternative

Also, I never said 3c,Torre, etc. were your competition. All I said was that they too have many trucks (over 30) and we all see their trucks daily. Even if they are not working around here, they have to get to and from their job sites. You must have your crews airlifted with some "high tech" system to get around the state without anyone seeing your trucks. 

But hey, If all is true, then good for you. I personally would not want to deal with the "big corps" headaches. I would rather deal with a small bus. "one on one".


----------



## Macomb-Lawn

alternative said:


> If you have a business phone line, you will at least get a one-liner that says company name, address, and phone. This is FREE, and I think the only way not to have your Company phone # listed, is to have an unlisted #.


It is listed. It's on yellowpages.com

Search Under:

Macomb Lawn and Snow
Macomb, MI

Or, do a look up on yellow pages with our phone number.

http://www.yellowpages.com/sp/yellowpages/#phone

We have two phone numbers. One is local (586) 228-7401. Then we have a toll free number (800) 928-7401. Now, because of telemarketers calling us on the toll free number, we've restricted the toll free number to accept calls ONLY from MI callers. So, if you try calling us outside of a MI exchange on the toll free number, or with caller ID blocked, you can't get thru on the 800 number. This is to stop BS phone calls on the toll free number that cost us $ to talk to them. If you only knew how many merchant services companies called our toll free number over the years, it's rediculous. Incase you don't know, when you have a toll free number, you get charged by the minute anytime someone calls you. Now, do you honestly think we want to publish a toll free number so every jackass telemarketer can just pick up a phone book and run up our phone bill at 5 cents a minute trying to sell us something? Common man.


----------



## Macomb-Lawn

alternative said:


> If you have a business phone line, you will at least get a one-liner that says company name, address, and phone. This is FREE, and I think the only way not to have your Company phone # listed, is to have an unlisted #.


Here is a link to Yellowpages.com That is the phone book. The information comes from the phone book. You can't just throw your # up there without having it in the phone book right? It has to be a landline.

http://yellowpages.com/sp/moreinfo/?id=29715554&q=macomb lawn


----------



## Macomb-Lawn

alternative said:


> Alrighty then... Why did you say in one of your previous post, that you wouldnt do county work because it;s like working under a microscope? Wouldnt this be true as well for the government contracts? County = Govt.?


County work is like slum work. Seriously. They want the world from you, but then try to nickle and dime you to death. Then, they send their own staff out to inspect the site, and if "they" feel something isn't right, then they expect you to eat the charges. They'll nit pick ANYTHING they can to get out of paying.

Ever had a residential customer that you just couldn't keep happy no matter what unless it was free? That's how the county is, atleast Macomb. Oakland and Wayne are fine. Just Macomb.


----------



## Macomb-Lawn

alternative said:


> Also, I never said 3c,Torre, etc. were your competition. All I said was that they too have many trucks (over 30) and we all see their trucks daily. Even if they are not working around here, they have to get to and from their job sites. You must have your crews airlifted with some "high tech" system to get around the state without anyone seeing your trucks.
> 
> But hey, If all is true, then good for you. I personally would not want to deal with the "big corps" headaches. I would rather deal with a small bus. "one on one".


Some of our trucks stay on site, winter atleast. Depends where they are. I do have a picture of our entire fleet all at once. It's in packed in a box waiting on the new building to be done. I'll scan it though and post it up.


----------



## Macomb-Lawn

wls said:


> All there asking for is a few pics of you fleet, you must have a hanger or similar sized building to house the equipment. You must have over 30 trucks, some for backup, front end loaders, w/pushers, plus a large inventory of parts. I see you have a website in construction, why, if you service a certain clientele, why would they want to look at your web site. They would be more interested in you insurance, contract etc. I could possibly see a residential person maybe looking at it, if they stumble on it by chance. Save your money on the website, you don't need it.


The website is going to be put up when we officially move into the new building. Just waiting on the cert. of occupancy.


----------



## Keith_480231

Ok cool now that you are going to post the pick then maybe this will settle down for you. 
Bigger question is when are we supposed to get this snow tonight or tomorrow???


----------



## Macomb-Lawn

Keith_480231 said:


> Ok cool now that you are going to post the pick then maybe this will settle down for you.


You can see it for yourself shortly.


----------



## Macomb-Lawn

Keith_480231 said:


> Bigger question is when are we supposed to get this snow tonight or tomorrow???


Uhm.. probably never. My official guess:

Sometime between Nov 1, 2007 and March, 30 2007.


----------



## Keith_480231

Just everyone is so quick to judge. Know what I mean? I can honestly see what they are saying though. When we spoke on the phone that one day you mentioned where you were and I looked the next day and couldn't find you. Then you said that you are moving and... OK could be but said your office girl was going to call and... so now you have my total curiosity and I am going to stop by and visit you myself. Said you would be at the office everyday this week after Tuesday right? Just had a bad experience with a company back in the late 90's said they were going to do all this work and it was all BS just mismanaged BS! That company was American Land Development. If everything is legit then you will get my resume and we will definitely talk. Keith


----------



## Keith_480231

Good guess on the snow


----------



## Macomb-Lawn

Keith_480231 said:


> Just everyone is so quick to judge. Know what I mean? I can honestly see what they are saying though. When we spoke on the phone that one day you mentioned where you were and I looked the next day and couldn't find you. Then you said that you are moving and... OK could be but said your office girl was going to call and... so now you have my total curiosity and I am going to stop by and visit you myself. Said you would be at the office everyday this week after Tuesday right? Just had a bad experience with a company back in the late 90's said they were going to do all this work and it was all BS just mismanaged BS! That company was American Land Development. If everything is legit then you will get my resume and we will definitely talk. Keith


No problem. Give me a call whenever you want to stop by and give me a heads up so I can make sure I set aside some time for you. I have contractors going in and out all day. The whole moving process has been a nightmare. Everything was set and then the Clinton Township Building Dept. decided that we need an overhead fire supression system.


----------



## Keith_480231

Ok cool will probably be like Tuesday sometime in the late morning/ early morning.


----------



## flykelley

Macomb-Lawn said:


> The website is going to be put up when we officially move into the new building. Just waiting on the cert. of occupancy.


Why wait till then? I'm have been listening to all of your claims and till now and have kept my mouth shut. If you are what you claim then that is great for you, but I for one would really like you to start backing up what you claim you are or go away. 
A phone number doesn't mean crap, a web site doesn't prove anything, if you are a big company like you say then prove it so everyone will shut the hell up and this site will go back to being what it is all about. Snow jockeys helping each other and making money. Now I for one know that alot of the guys on this site in Michigan are what they say, most of us don't brag about how big we are and how many trucks we have. WHO THE HELL CARE'S. Now if you are what you claim pony up and give Keith a chance at some work, Keith then after seeing your HUGE company for himself report back to the many guys from michigan that you are not full of ****. If all of this is a big lie then the many hard working men from Michigan will run your butt from this site. Most of us here don't want the headaches from such a large company we just want to help each other and if you can't be of any help then GO AWAY.:redbounce I'm done ranting now. If you are such a big hot shot owner how can you have so much time to stay on plowsite? Its up to you to back up what you have said, so pony up and prove it.

Regards Mike


----------



## Five Star Lawn Care LLC

Macomb-Lawn said:


> uhm.. sure. How about this, I'll come by your location tomorrow and drop it off. Wait.. what's mom cooking for dinner? I don't want to interrupt your normal business operations if your mom's busy in the kitchen.


You wanna know what.....im not the liar!!!!

yeah im still living at home...saving up my money b/c im getting married in the fall and am going to be looking at houses in the summer....and me and my new wife will move in to our new house after we get married.

yeah you should come on over...think she might be making something real good


----------



## Five Star Lawn Care LLC

hey macomb i could loan you my back-hoe...b/c you your digging a huge hole for yourself LOL

might even be able to get my hands on a excavator if you plan on digging it deeper


----------



## NewImgLwn&Lndsc

I just talked to my friend who works for one of the top lawn/snow services in metro detroit area. The company he works for competes with T&B,Rizzo,etc., he is in upper management there and has never heard of Macomb Lawn and Snow. His company did metro airport before and they bid on it this year and he said that T&B have the job this year. Thats weird,hmmm....conflicting stories.


----------



## Tscape

Same here. Buddy of mine works for a company that does some large sites too. Never heard of you. He was at all the pre-bid meetings for the airport. Seems like he would have seen ya, eh?

You ever bid on the DPS packages?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

This has been hilarious on the one hand and sad on the other.

Macomb, if you're a multi-million dollar company as you purport to be, then get out one of your digital cameras, which I'm sure you have several of seeing you bought tablet PC's for all your trucks, take a picture of more than the one truck you supposedly own, download it to one of your many, many computers that you have in your office or have your receptionist do it (wait, she's too busy not calling people you said she would call over the past month) and upload it here at PS. It's really that easy.  

I know this won't happen, because you could have done this a long time ago when someone asked. But the lies just keep on a comin'. 

Better yet, why don't a bunch of us from Michigan meet up tomorrow or Wednesday and we (inlcuding you) can meet at MGIA, you can take us to some of your locations and show us some of your trucks. You can even let us look inside the shop your moving from that has all the plows and equipment. 

This won't happen either, because it's all been a big lie. This has happened so many times over the history of PS, it's sad. Somebody with too much time and\or too little brains gets on here and starts spouting off a bunch of BS that he\she can't back up. Not sure if it's just images of grandeur or just delusional or just some kid whose parents don't monitor their kid's computer activity, but the truth always comes out. (Do a search for Kenworth's, you'll find a thread about somebody that was going to plow driveways with one.That was a good one.)

The best part is, a lot of the info he posted was worthwhile, he just can't back it up with actual real life experience. Macomb, unfortunately I sit in the office most of the day and have someone that works in the office, but I still don't spend hours typing business advice on internet forums. Especially in as competitive an area as Detroit. Knocking some guy because he works out of his house is real professional as well. I'm willing to bet most if not all landscapers\plowers started off that way and grew their way out of it, if they had that desire. At least he's honest about the way he does business and if somebody drives over to his office\house, his business is actually there. More than you can say. 

So either just fess up and admit you're a one horse outfit or have your parents start monitoring your computer activities, because either way, your BS isn't going to fly here anymore.


----------



## Scenic Lawnscape

hey five star Ill take you up the offer There is nothing like a home cooked meal


----------



## Five Star Lawn Care LLC

got that right :waving:


----------



## Charles

Lets take it down a few notches. This is not an attack site or thread


----------



## Five Star Lawn Care LLC

I know im by far not a huge company....but how many times a year do you guys in my area see my trucks out on the road? And remember i only have 4 trucks on the road (my f-600 has not seen any action yet)


New Image Lawn:....did you grow up here in livonia? Im around the same age just wondering if i know you from high school


----------



## Five Star Lawn Care LLC

Charles said:


> Lets take it down a few notches. This is not an attack site or thread


no your right its not an attack site......just simply trying to make this site enjoyable by weeding out the frauds....we are all being men about it (no threats or anything)....hes allowed to be untruthfull just as much as we are allowed to point out he is being untruthfull


----------



## Charles

Five Star Lawn Care LLC said:


> no your right its not an attack site......just simply trying to make this site enjoyable by weeding out the frauds....we are all being men about it (no threats or anything)....hes allowed to be untruthfull just as much as we are allowed to point out he is being untruthfull


Looks like its a stalemate. Lets allow Keith time to go meet up with Malcolm. Until then it is disruptive speculation.


----------



## Five Star Lawn Care LLC

sounds like a plan...im just glad that we hsve a site that we can all come together and talk about things that will in the end make this market a better place to live and work in


----------



## NewImgLwn&Lndsc

Five Star Lawn Care LLC said:


> I know im by far not a huge company....but how many times a year do you guys in my area see my trucks out on the road? And remember i only have 4 trucks on the road (my f-600 has not seen any action yet)
> 
> New Image Lawn:....did you grow up here in livonia? Im around the same age just wondering if i know you from high school


I see your guys about 2 times a week while I am working in the green months.

Yeah I grew up in Livonia, went to Stevenson, graduated in 01'.


----------



## Five Star Lawn Care LLC

NewImgLwn&Lndsc said:


> I see your guys about 2 times a week while I am working in the green months.
> 
> Yeah I grew up in Livonia, went to Stevenson, graduated in 01'.


thats cool....i graduated in 99 from franklin ...i played hockey with a lot of guys who graduated from stevenson in 99-2000 Wess Yarnel, Paul Thomas, Matt Mcloud (i know that spelling is off)

Plus an old friend of mine graduated also in 99 Chet Rieser (he owns a lawn company also Best Results)

Knew the Alfonsi Twins...think they graduated in 2000

Plus Lindsay Novotny is the Maid of Honor in our wedding this fall (My fiance and her have been best friends forever) Im Pretty sure she graduated in 01 (Tiny, Bright Blond Hair, Blue eyes....cant miss her)


----------



## NewImgLwn&Lndsc

Do you have a sister that went to Stevenson, it might just be someone with the same last name? Yeah I know Thomas, I know Matt Mcclouds sister Megan. She graduated with me. I actually played hockey with Stevensons team in the spring and fall but never palyed on the winter team because I was on a travel team where the competition was alot better than high school hockey, i'm not knockin it or nothin. You have probably seen me around before, I have a white 00 F-350 PSD with a truck craft dump insert, normally I am pullin a 20' gray enclosed trailer. I have seen you guys cuttin in the sub @ 7 & Augusta and @ Levan & Gardner( I cut the corner house there). If we get any more snow or ice I might be interested in some salt. Maybe you could help me here, I am looking for somewhere to store my equipment here in Livonia, do you know of any places?


----------



## Five Star Lawn Care LLC

As far as places in livonia...im not aware of any at this time....but i really havent been looking, at the moment we are comfortable where we are.

But ill keep my eyes open for ya.

hey this goes for everyone...i have lots of salt left please if we get a snow please call me and we can work something out 


No sister or relative that went to stevenson


----------



## Five Star Lawn Care LLC

I just Played House hockey...my dad coached me growing up and now im helping my uncle coach a squirt AA team in Westland

I just do it for a love of the game

When i was a senior, Wes Yarnells dad and My dad took a lot of guys from stevensons team and put together an allstar team and went all the was to states and got beat in double over-time by the Soo team....it was awesome we had a blast... all those guys i mentioned played plus more...everyone was from stevenson except for me and a kid the went to churchill......honestly it was probably the best memory from my younger days


----------



## Keith_480231

Thanks to everyone for sticking up for the "little" guy. I am just looking for honest employment for my family. I e-mailed the Macomb guy the very first day he was in this forumn. He e-mailed me back with some "unbelieveable" things. I just want a honest shot at employment if the things he said are in fact true. I have a CDL A and landscape/hardscape experience and am a very honest/reliable employee. I am 38 years old and "have" to work because of my family, so no games here. Thanks for the honest shot Macomb and I will be calling you tomorrow afternoon to drop off my resume. Is that good for you? If not here is my cell 810-580-9872 and let me know. Thanks again Daniel and will talk at ya tomorrow. Keith:waving:


----------



## PremierLand

Keith_480231 said:


> Thanks to everyone for sticking up for the "little" guy. I am just looking for honest employment for my family. I e-mailed the Macomb guy the very first day he was in this forumn. He e-mailed me back with some "unbelieveable" things. I just want a honest shot at employment if the things he said are in fact true. I have a CDL A and landscape/hardscape experience and am a very honest/reliable employee. I am 38 years old and "have" to work because of my family, so no games here. Thanks for the honest shot Macomb and I will be calling you tomorrow afternoon to drop off my resume. Is that good for you? If not here is my cell 810-580-9872 and let me know. Thanks again Daniel and will talk at ya tomorrow. Keith:waving:


If that doesnt go through, try 3 C's, Backer, Dubays, etc. 3 C's are quite demanding, however I think you get full beni's, not sure though.


----------



## Keith_480231

Hey 5 Star I grew up in Livonia and lived near I-96/Merriman for about 15 years. Was in the last class at Bentley High School. Moved to the "East" side about 10 years ago. Might know some of your older siblings if you have any. Give me a shout sometime if you need any extra help on the weekends. Always looking for extra work. Thanks Keith:waving:


----------



## Five Star Lawn Care LLC

you every know the anyone from Antczak Family? ....like 6 kids around your age....or the Prokes Family?


----------



## alternative

PremierLand said:


> who knows, go meet up with him tomorrow, lol and take ur camera incase he doesnt have one. hopefully he can prove us all wrong, but after all this, it'll be hard to.


Hey, didnt you have something goin on with this guy.... whats the "over 1" location he was referring to you? Sounded like you two were buddies, from what i was reading.


----------



## Macomb-Lawn

alternative said:


> What happened to Macomb?


I'm here. :waving: Been busy most of the day. Had builders to fight with.


----------



## Macomb-Lawn

PremierLand said:


> I rather see it in person.


As soon as we're up and running at full capacity in the new building, EVERYONE is welcome to come by and have a beer  Hell, we'll have a poker night or something at the office. It shouldn't be too much longer. Just waiting on a piece of paper from the city so we can official "move in." Fair enough?


----------



## brunosplace

Guys, as Charles stated, leave it alone. Stop beating the dead horse, it isn't going to run any farther, its DEAD!!!

Not just to make a small point, how many of you have heard of or seen a truck for a company called ASI. Believe it or not a good number of you are their customers. It is the internet service group of the large local phone company. Just because you don't see it everyday doesn't mean it isn't there. BTW they have over 1000 trucks!!


----------



## CamLand

Metro is that a 05 Dodge,something about that truck just makes it look mean.Also did you get my E-mail form last week?


----------



## Metro Lawn

CamLand said:


> Metro is that a 05 Dodge,something about that truck just makes it look mean.Also did you get my E-mail form last week?


Yeah it's an 05. I did get your email, but nothing out that way as of yet. Wait.. actually did get 1 or 2 part of a chain. Ann Arbor and Wayne. But we are not sure if we want to bid it. Sounds like a PITA account.


----------



## CamLand

Metro Lawn said:


> Yeah it's an 05. I did get your email, but nothing out that way as of yet. Wait.. actually did get 1 or 2 part of a chain. Ann Arbor and Wayne. But we are not sure if we want to bid it. Sounds like a PITA account.


Ok Keep me updated I get calls for your area because I worked out there for so long...


----------



## PremierLand

LOL. What a long day at PS today. I just layed down a few yards of mulch, a beautiful day for it too. Hopefully it wont snow anytime soon!


----------



## Charles

hmm maybe people need to go instead of post? You guys seem to have trouble following instructions * let it go and move on *. I can't be more clear than that.


----------



## flykelley

Charles said:


> hmm maybe people need to go instead of post? You guys seem to have trouble following instructions * let it go and move on *. I can't be more clear than that.


Charles PLEASE LETS END THIS CRAZY POSTING. We need to get past this and go back to being what we all come her for.

Thanks Mike


----------



## Five Star Lawn Care LLC

i agree ill email my findings to anyone interested in seeing and we can return this thread to its original intentions.

You guys are the most supportive group of guys i know 

i would love to have a get together sometime soon maybe at a sports bar and catch up on the year ans just BS

You guys are Top Notch in my books :salute: :salute:


----------



## flykelley

Five Star Lawn Care LLC said:


> i agree ill email my findings to anyone interested in seeing and we can return this thread to its original intentions.
> 
> You guys are the most supportive group of guys i know
> 
> i would love to have a get together sometime soon maybe at a sports bar and catch up on the year ans just BS
> 
> You guys are Top Notch in my books :salute: :salute:


5 Star
That sounds like a great idea. I don't care if someone has 100 trucks, as long as I'm making money in my little one man operation who care's.

Regards Mike


----------



## WMHLC

It looks like we may get a salt event in tonight. I hope it's not the last one for the year. I'm not ready to be a lawn jockey yet.:crying:


----------



## CamLand

Yeah we have the contracts flowing in so I'm ready to put a bad snow season to rest...


----------



## Hometown Landscaping

Five Star Lawn Care LLC said:


> i agree ill email my findings to anyone interested in seeing and we can return this thread to its original intentions.
> 
> You guys are the most supportive group of guys i know
> 
> i would love to have a get together sometime soon maybe at a sports bar and catch up on the year ans just BS
> 
> You guys are Top Notch in my books :salute: :salute:


I am up for a meet any time... even though I am out of the biz I still love and respect it. Oh by the way this is Matt with Groundcover!!??


----------



## WMHLC

we should meet up some time, just give me some notice because I'm on the other side of the state.


----------



## Crash935

Macomb, talked to my friend about the pizza hut in belding area, said hes looking at some other work there the end of this week and would be interested in adding it to his route to make a day of it if its looks good. can you get me a address so he can check it out?


----------



## Jason Pallas

Oh man!!!! I rushed home from work to log on and it looks like all the good fighting and drama has been deleted by the moderator. Crap!!!!! I was looking forward to reading plowsite BS more than the new season of the Sopranos. C'mon - fight, fight, fight.....eh..eh.


----------



## CJSLAWNSERVICE

The MGIA show was awsome , did anyone else go? hope everyone is sticking in there , spring is arond the corner, the grass will grow! Nice to see you eric at commercial's open house! everyone have a good week!


----------



## Keith_480231

Hey guys just want to thank everyone for all the "help" with trying to find employment for the upcoming season. I have pm'd anyone who responded to me so "check-em out) thanks again! :waving: Keith


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Keith_480231 said:


> Hey guys just want to thank everyone for all the "help" with trying to find employment for the upcoming season. I have pm'd anyone who responded to me so "check-em out) thanks again! :waving: Keith


Sooo, seeing we were supposed to let it go until you reported, what's your report?

PS Good luck finding employment. Ihope you come up with something from a reputable company.


----------



## Hometown Landscaping

Jason Pallas said:


> Oh man!!!! I rushed home from work to log on and it looks like all the good fighting and drama has been deleted by the moderator. Crap!!!!! I was looking forward to reading plowsite BS more than the new season of the Sopranos. C'mon - fight, fight, fight.....eh..eh.


Well if you asked for it......

I have 90 trucks and I have the contract to mow ford field!!!

Prove me worng!!! Prove it.... I am waiting!!!???

(its not real grass if you did not get that one)


----------



## CamLand

Well I wish you luck.I'm sure one or more of the guys on the East side will be able to help you out...


----------



## snow_man_48045

Keith, That sux man. Says he needs a salt truck diver, but wont hire. As far as the selfridge job: They don't salt runways, Why would you put salt to a Million Dollar plus plane?? The base uses huge blowers with heaters to deice and dry the runways. They clean their own snow with runways oshkosh plows and blowers,plow their own roads with a five yard dump and 10' Western, JD Road Grader. Why would u need a gravel train style truck when the base does the same job with a 5 yard and a pickup?? Young milatary cadets cut the grass. If ya don't belive me I have family in the Air Force Reserves. Hell the Military even had an add last year on MI Works Website for lawn guys. One requirement, join the militray<LOL.
Big question is why talk about the accounts anyway until you have them.
Gresham clears atleast 2 National City Banks in North Macomb, so how could you have all them in Macomb. Last storm I saw Macomb's 5 yard dump going down Mound Rd. with the flashing lights on, just driving south between 15 & 16. So there is one truck! One work shut the danm light bar off when in trafic!! 
Who cares howmany trucks anyone has and what accounts they have. Now if ya want to sell them thats another reason to tell us...
We've bid out some danm good size accounts this year too, lost to the big guy as he dropped his price down 3/4ths of what he plowed for last season.
Oh well we picked up a bigger account for the summer closer to home.
I think there is enough work for everyone, Hell ive taken enough small jobs from the Co I work for that they just don't want. If we land scape a sub entrance people always ask for lawn mowing and such. The Co. doesn't want that small crap, so they just refer the home owner to who ever the forman knows of the top of his head..


----------



## Five Star Lawn Care LLC

On amother note i went to an awesome seminair today at the MGIA show....talked a lot about putting systems in place to handle the day to day operations of your business to allow you as an owner more freedom to do the things owners should be doing like, spending time with customers, employeee training, and time off.

ordered the package and am going to try to implement it slowly

_edited by Charles_


----------



## moosey

_Edited by Charles_

Time to move on as I stated awhile back. The deal ends with Keiths last report. You all want to find out anymore then go meet with Malcomb yourselves--_Charles_


----------



## flykelley

moosey said:


> _Edited by Charles_
> 
> Time to move on as I stated awhile back. The deal ends with Keiths last report. You all want to find out anymore then go meet with Malcomb yourselves--_Charles_


THANK YOU Charles now maybe we can move on to more important things like plowing snow.

Regards Mike


----------



## bigjeeping

If anyone knows of an enclosed trailer for sale please let me know! 16-20 footer, any color but white!


----------



## Jason Pallas

I know Mark from Premier had one for sale - not sure if he sold it yet. Catch him over on Lawnsite as Redwing something er other.


----------



## bigjeeping

Yeah he sold his just before I decided to buy one! Thanks anyway


----------



## alternative

I have an open 16' 10kGvw for sale..


----------



## Jason Pallas

Alternative - How wide is that 16? Where are you at? and how much ya want?


----------



## bigjeeping

I need an enclosed... im gonna throw some tile fooring in, mirrors on all the walls, a couple couches, small bar, and a disco ball in it and start a new business

"Tired of waiting in lines just to get turned down by the bouncer? We bring the club to you"

can you say money!


----------



## PremierLand

I think im going to be on channel 4 news tonight at like 5:30. I was in GP a little while ago and they were asking people about where they rented movies, I tried to get the reporter to come by my truck so I could stand by it and get some free advertising, but he wouldnt, lol.

I'll actually be suprised if they put it on, because its really bad, haha, plus the one week I decide not to shave I get asked this, even better.


----------



## jetskiman6969

No one will notice that you didn't shave, not even the camera guy.


----------



## jetskiman6969

Your not one of those guy's that constantly walk's around with a headset on are you??? LOL Come on dude. Tell me you DON'T have the plow on your truck.


----------



## PremierLand

jetskiman6969 said:


> Your not one of those guy's that constantly walk's around with a headset on are you??? LOL Come on dude. Tell me you DON'T have the plow on your truck.


lol no and no. they didnt put me in, im kinda glad though. haha


----------



## Keith_480231

Who was asking the questions? Thought you weren't on though eh?


----------



## PremierLand

Keith_480231 said:


> Who was asking the questions? Thought you weren't on though eh?


dont know the guys name, its the young black tall guy. na i dont think they put me on. maybe they did at the 11pm news but i didnt watch. i was the dude in the black sweater with a gotee if i was on. lol


----------



## Keith_480231

Yeah don't think you were on. Don't remember seeing you.


----------



## Scenic Lawnscape

*It happened again*

I was offered a Postion with a Large Hardscape company back in late jan have been attending classes 2 times a week for the past 4 weeks passed all there test and get a call today (a week before i was supposed to start) saying sorry but we had a few old employees come back looking for there old position and we feel they would be a better fit.. So if you know of anything in the hardscaping field or heavy equipment field Please let me know

Thanks

RIch


----------



## Tscape

remmers said:


> I was offered a Postion with a Large Hardscape company back in late jan have been attending classes 2 times a week for the past 4 weeks passed all there test and get a call today (a week before i was supposed to start) saying sorry but we had a few old employees come back looking for there old position and we feel they would be a better fit.. So if you know of anything in the hardscaping field or heavy equipment field Please let me know
> 
> Thanks
> 
> RIch


Call WH Canon in Romulus.


----------



## snow_man_48045

Rich, Call Macomb Lawn and Snow!!!


----------



## Keith_480231

Hey Rich,
Have you seen the posting on the Michigan Talent Bank for John Carlo? If you are interested I can dig up the fax number which is the way to apply w/resume. There have been a few other job postings on there. Putting your resume on the Talent Bank might not be a bad idea in general. Just trying to help. Keith:waving:


----------



## Scenic Lawnscape

Keith_480231 said:


> Hey Rich,
> Have you seen the posting on the Michigan Talent Bank for John Carlo? If you are interested I can dig up the fax number which is the way to apply w/resume. There have been a few other job postings on there. Putting your resume on the Talent Bank might not be a bad idea in general. Just trying to help. Keith:waving:


Yeah if you could that would be great. I appreciate the help it sucks when you think all is well and bam you have nothing

Rich


----------



## Keith_480231

Hey no problem! I have been through it a couple of times so far looking. It sucks when you think that you are going to be ok then the bottom falls out again. The number is (586) 226-7262. The contact is Arnie Braver. Good luck Rich. Hey gotta ask doing nothing with Scienic Lawnscapes this year?


----------



## Scenic Lawnscape

Keith_480231 said:


> Hey gotta ask doing nothing with Scienic Lawnscapes this year?


All depends I still might do small jobs for friends and family (weekend type stuff)


----------



## PremierLand

Accuweather says 4" of snow for Thursday. I sure freaking hope not.


----------



## Keith_480231

You have got to be freaking kiddding me ?!?!?!? It is about 60 degrees out right now!


----------



## PremierLand

Keith_480231 said:


> You have got to be freaking kiddding me ?!?!?!? It is about 60 degrees out right now!


I seriously wish I was kidding. Hopefully it'll just stay warm and it wont snow, but who knows with Michigan.


----------



## DJC

PremierLand said:


> Accuweather says 4" of snow for Thursday. I sure freaking hope not.


I know what you mean Premier, they are saying 2-3 tomorrow night. It was almost 60 here today and most driveways are nothing but mud. It's hard to beleive but I'm seeing green grass under where the snow was


----------



## jetskiman6969

PremierLand said:


> Accuweather says 4" of snow for Thursday. I sure freaking hope not.


4'' of flurries??? LOL I WISH we would get hit. Keep hoping there is one more BIG one. ................HMMMMM..... Maybe


----------



## Keith_480231

Hey PremeirLand do you have a job posting on the Michigan Talent Bank right now? Saw it earlier today and the company was Premier Landscape Sevices. They are located in Eastpointe and the contact name is Daryl Derocco. Just wondering if that was your company?


----------



## PremierLand

Keith_480231 said:


> Hey PremeirLand do you have a job posting on the Michigan Talent Bank right now? Saw it earlier today and the company was Premier Landscape Sevices. They are located in Eastpointe and the contact name is Daryl Derocco. Just wondering if that was your company?


no sir, there is a PL, which I found out last year (didnt tell me 2 years ago when i registered my dba), so I re-registered as Mark's Premier Landscaping and at that time I got my LLC.


----------



## Keith_480231

Oh ok just wondered. I was scanning through this morning and found the listing. Looking for a field supervisor pay range $8-$12 a hour. Looks like mostly grass w/a bit of landscaping.


----------



## Keith_480231

Hey guys I thought I asked a bit ago but here it is again. Has anyone heard of Rolar Property Services? Have been talking with them about some possible employment and was wondering if anyone knows of them. They are located in Troy and do a variety of work. If anyone has a opinion please let me know. Thanks guys Keith.


----------



## Tscape

Looks like snow coming!


----------



## bigjeeping

Turfscape LLC said:


> Looks like snow coming!


One more push would be nice... got bills to pay!


----------



## wls

bigjeeping said:


> One more push would be nice... got bills to pay!


Hey bigjeeping, how do you like the v-10? would you happen to know the torque of it. Does it have lots of power, how big of loads do you pull with it? 
Resaon I ask is that I hear that diesel fuel is going up in july or something like that for emmissions, I doubt that diesel will go down much, unless biofuel kicks in real soon. I think gas may go down or at least stay lower then diesel. I may consider a gasser, and keep my diesel for hauling the heavy loads. Sorry bout all the questions, thanks


----------



## bigjeeping

I don't know any of the torque specs off hand, but Im sure they are readily availible if you do a google search.

The V-10 has more than enough power for my snow plowing and lawn care trailer-pulling needs.

I think the truck has a recurring problem of the manifold bolts snapping/rusting off, infact there is a thread on plowsite's ford truck forum that talks about it. It happened to mine and I think it's under warranty but I wont know for sure till I make it up to the ford dealership... it better be :angry: So look for that before you buy! Overall, I'm very pleased with the truck!


----------



## wls

I heard about the bolt situation, but I think they may have that problem fixed on the newer ones. For summertime pulling I would be pulling a 20' trailer (1900#), an up to 3 ztr's about 3300 #, for a total of 5200# plus, support equipment. Seems like it should have enough power for that, all Ive had as far as gas trucks, are 1999 f-150 4.6, which was gutless, and I had a 94 f-150, 302, which pulled the 20' trailer, with one 72" mower wide open at 60 mph, and sucked 3/4 tank for a 50 mile trip, I currently have a 93 f-150 w/302, which has a 302 also, but alittle more power then the other one. 
I saw a motor home on ebay with a v-10 and it said it had 410#'s, if thats the case, it probably has about, if not more then my 95 f-350 P/S, but not as much as my dodge which has 610 #'s 
Thanks


----------



## Keith_480231

Do you guys think that any of this snow is going to stick Thursday night? Was 68 degress Tuesday.


----------



## Tscape

It'll stick.


----------



## alternative

*Doubt it.*

I bet we get barely an inch.... sort of like the last "salting" event we had a few weeks back. The storm is weakening as we speak..


----------



## Jason Pallas

I agree with alternative - they started out with 4-6 inches then downgraded it this am to 1-3 inches (heavier amounts south of the city). I heard one forecast that said 3 inches in the city.

With the ground temps around the mid 30's and the daytime airtemp today in the low 40's and the mid-high 30's tomorrow, we'll be lucky to see a slushy inch stick to the pavement..... and that will melt by midday friday. Same old crap.... I hope I'm wrong but that's my take on it.


----------



## PremierLand

accuweather is saying 1-2" during the day tomorrow and 1-3" tomorrow night. I doubt even an 1/2" will stick.


----------



## flykelley

PremierLand said:


> accuweather is saying 1-2" during the day tomorrow and 1-3" tomorrow night. I doubt even an 1/2" will stick.


Just get the salters ready guys, don't see enough to plow in Northern Oakland Co.

Regards Mike


----------



## jetskiman6969

Well, you guy's south of the city of Detroit, look's like you'll see about 3". The rest of us, here in Macomb County north of the city, they say we will see maybe an inch........translation.........a dusting.


----------



## jetskiman6969

ANOTHER FALSE ALARM:angry: :angry:


----------



## alternative

told ya... Michigan is cursed this winter!


----------



## bigjeeping

I think socrates once said 

"I pity the man who believes it may snow"


----------



## Keith_480231

Well let's hope so. I think everyone would like one more entry on billing for this month right?


----------



## snow_man_48045

Keith_480231 said:


> Well let's hope so. I think everyone would like one more entry on billing for this month right?


Can say that again.. Atleast Feb's invoices where better than Jan's. But at this point March bites the worst. Heck of alot worse than November!
People want clean ups, but what is the point 40 F outside! Not to mention we'd get another damn wind storm to trash it again...


----------



## CamLand

We have been doing clean ups for a month and now have started on mulch jobs.Why complain about money go out and make it...


----------



## DJC

Spring is only 2 hrs from now. Plows are packed away until next Nov.xysport


----------



## firelwn82

sure until the end of march- April slam.


----------



## Keith_480231

Thinking that there is "one" more storm?


----------



## firelwn82

one can always dream


----------



## flykelley

Keith_480231 said:


> Thinking that there is "one" more storm?


Hey Guys
Even I am starting to think of putting the plow away. It started as a great winter and then went down the crapper real quick. Oh well hope next year will be better.

Good Luck Mike


----------



## alternative

*Plows away*

Good idea! Everyone put the plows away... then maybe we'll get one more. I always consider storing all the snow equipment at this time of the year, and then we usually get bombed with a huge spring storm, or we get hit with a massive "ice storm". Just because the calendar says spring does'nt mean anything. REMEMBER this is Michigan, and weather patterns can change very fast!  Historical records show that we have had accumulating snow in the middle of May - long before most of us were in business, but history is known to repeat itself.


----------



## alternative

*Globalization*

At It's Best! 
> Question: What is the truest definition of Globalization? 
> Answer: Princess Diana's death. 
> Question: How come? 
> Answer: An English princess 
> with an Egyptian boyfriend 
> crashes in a French tunnel, 
> driving a German car 
> with a Dutch engine, 
> driven by a Belgian who was drunk 
> on Scottish whiskey
> followed closely by Italian Paparazzi, 
> on Japanese motorcycles; 
> treated by an American doctor, 
> using Brazilian medicines. 
> This is sent to you by an Englishman, 
> using Bill Gates's technology, 
> and you're probably reading this on your computer, 
> that use Taiwanese chips, 
> and a Korean monitor, 
> assembled by Bangladeshi workers 
> in a Singapore plant, 
> transported by Indian lorry-drivers, 
> hijacked by Indonesians, 
> unloaded by Sicilian longshoremen, 
> and trucked to you by Mexican illegals..... 
> That, my friends, is Globalization! :waving:


----------



## Tscape

See ya next winter:waving:


----------



## Five Star Lawn Care LLC

did anyone salt last night?.....was pretty wet at like 2:30 when i got home and temps wherre near freezing....but i just said screw it and went to bed


----------



## WMHLC

no salt here, Monday I'm going to starting getting the equipment ready for spring, I hate doing clean-up. Nice to see the site back to normal, and all the bs people gone.


----------



## Keith_480231

Hey guys looks like things are "picking" up after all. Going to start a "new" position on Monday 8:00am sharp! Ha Hey at least it is enough to pay the bills and some insurance. Gotta stay "busy" though with some landscape projects and such. I suppose a lot of you all are going over to "lawnsit" eh? Take care guys.:salute:


----------



## Five Star Lawn Care LLC

Keith_480231 said:


> Hey guys looks like things are "picking" up after all. Going to start a "new" position on Monday 8:00am sharp! Ha Hey at least it is enough to pay the bills and some insurance. Gotta stay "busy" though with some landscape projects and such. I suppose a lot of you all are going over to "lawnsit" eh? Take care guys.:salute:


what company are you going to be working for?


----------



## Keith_480231

Going to be at Stone City/Soulliere on 22 mile Rd. Still want to do some "small" projects this season and also delivering Mulch and Topsoil so if anyone has a need let me know . Wife's son moved back in a couple of days ago. Will be looking for some work for him also. He is 19 and has a driver's License. If anyone needs any help for a laborer he would be interested. Thank again for everyone's help.:waving:


----------



## WMHLC

it's snowing!!!! All because I took the salters off yesterday, and planned on starting spring clean-ups today.


----------



## jetskiman6969

I just got a 1/2" of snow here in the last 35 mins. Another 1/2", and i'll be out plowing!!!


----------



## Jason Pallas

We got about 2 inches on the grass last night - didn't melt til mid-day. Glad I wasn't doing clean ups here - in the city it was just rain.


----------



## PremierLand

We had nothing, it was all dry by noon.


----------



## jetskiman6969

Snowplowing is offically  DEAD!!! until November of 2006. It's been real. Goodbye, and GOODNITE NOW!!! I AM OUT!!!


----------



## Keith_480231

*Winter Is Comming!!!*

Hi!!! Its me Keith hope you all are having a great summer prsport  
Just wanted to pop in and say hi:waving: :waving: And to let anyone who is looking for a plow driver to let me know.!!!!! Trying to get some work for the winter. As most of you know i have some of my own equipment. Please let me know if any of you are interested and i will get my phone numbers to ya.

Thanks Keith


----------



## Keith_480231

Guess I really am crazy! Temps nearing 100 degrees this week! Putting snow thoughts away for a week.


----------



## Keith_480231

Just checking in with everyone. Hope everyone made it through all the heat that we have had the last couple of weeks. Is anyone out there yet???:waving:


----------



## PremierLand

I got a shipment of 15pallets of bricks yesterday so I had to move my plow, and when it raises up it makes a funny noise, almost like something is sparking, however I dont see anything. Would anyone know what im talking about? Also, where are places to get these serviced on the eastside


----------



## bigjeeping

Already thinking about doing a mass dist. in the paper in a few weeks and getting some lawn signs out. Also thinking about adding a jeep to the fleet with snoway d.p.


----------



## Keith_480231

Yeah same here. Already have 10000 flyers ready to go just waiting for the right time!


----------



## Metro Lawn

PremierLand said:


> I got a shipment of 15pallets of bricks yesterday so I had to move my plow, and when it raises up it makes a funny noise, almost like something is sparking, however I dont see anything. Would anyone know what im talking about? Also, where are places to get these serviced on the eastside


Pro Mower will look at it. My brother in law also works on them. His name is Rick 586 775-0235


----------



## Metro Lawn

*Eastside "Plow Only" Guys*

If you only plow and need to provide salt service for your customers, let me know. I will salt for you and bill you. You can mark it up and bill your customers direct.


----------



## Keith_480231

Wondering if this "slow year" in outside services id going to carry over to the Winter??? What do you guys think??? I mean I don't think there is going to be too much "residental" plowing this year do you think????


----------



## CAMP Lawncare

Hello everybody im new to this forum and this will be my second year plowing. I was just wondering when i should start going after commercial accounts Thank you in advance.


----------



## Metro Lawn

Keith_480231 said:


> Wondering if this "slow year" in outside services id going to carry over to the Winter??? What do you guys think??? I mean I don't think there is going to be too much "residental" plowing this year do you think????


I am getting calls already. Seems early..lol btw, did you ever get a chance to get those rakes for me???


----------



## bigjeeping

Keith_480231 said:


> Wondering if this "slow year" in outside services id going to carry over to the Winter??? What do you guys think??? I mean I don't think there is going to be too much "residental" plowing this year do you think????


Slow year? Who's having a slow year?


----------



## CamLand

Well after last years great season.I've decided to cover more then the metro area.I'm now running a crew in lower Michigan in Hillsdale County and will also be doing lawn service in the area as well...


----------



## Keith_480231

Well I know Rich was having a hard time and a few other guys. Basically I was talking about the usual slow down from now till first part of September. 
Metro sorry but my cluth blew in my truck and is at the shop right now will be a couple of days and I will let you know.:crying:


----------



## Keith_480231

Quick question is everyone going to be pushing for seasonal contracts or stayong on the per push side???


----------



## Five Star Lawn Care LLC

NEEED MORE ACCOUNTS?

looking to get some pricing for someone to plow and salt plowing 3 buildings for me that our out of our service area but a managment company that we do work for wants us to do them.

One Is in brighton area (cross roads our Silver Lake Rd and Kensington)

The other 2 our in Wixom in the same industrial park that is off Pontiac Trl and Wixom Rd.

The Pricing Structure would be as Follows

Seasonel Price For Plowing
Price For 20 Applications of Salt (Price Per Ton if Over 20 apps)
Price For 20 Applications of Ice Melter (Price Per Bag If over 20 apps)

For me these would be smaller jobs (less than 3/4 acre each)....

I need these ASAP....just email me and i will get you the adresses 
MUST HAVE OWN LIABILTY AND WORKERS COMP INSURANCE


----------



## Keith_480231

A man after my own heart thinkijng of snow already!!!


----------



## WMHLC

Looking for subs and drivers for 2006 and 2007 season. Commerical work only! Downtown Grand Rapids, and 44th and Breton Area.

Must have experience, and references.

Call us at 616-706-6792 and ask for Tim Johnson


----------



## alternative

Signing contracts already? I think its still too early from the customers point of view. Wonder how many new (scrubs) will be out with trucks and plows this season, seeing a boatload of "noname" LCO's this year!


----------



## CAMP Lawncare

WHMLC what are you paying?


----------



## Keith_480231

Anyone using the "flyer" method this year or doing "bulk" mailings for residential???


----------



## WMHLC

CAMP Lawncare said:


> WHMLC what are you paying?


Depends on equipment, and experience.


----------



## CAMP Lawncare

I run a 95 Dodge 1/2 ton 7'5 front & a 6'5 rear only my second year plowing


----------



## Sharper Edge

*looking for sub work*

I'm looking for sub work. I have available 4 trucks, salters and sidewalk equipment would like work in Milford/Wixom---Brighton/Howell/Pinckney---or---Annarbor areas
12 years plowing exp. in commercial and condo accounts
I have yard space in Milford and Pinckney

Chris
734-649-4415


----------



## axl

I am new to plowing and was wondering where you guys get your insurance. The company that does my landscaping insurance will not do snow plowing? Looking for suggestions on best rates.


----------



## WMHLC

CAMP Lawncare said:


> I run a 95 Dodge 1/2 ton 7'5 front & a 6'5 rear only my second year plowing


We only hire 3/4 ton and up. But the rates start at $50 and go up to $250 for loaders.


----------



## Keith_480231

What has anybody heard for thid winter's snow? From everything I have heard a lot in December and Janruary but that will be it?


----------



## Tscape

Keith_480231 said:


> What has anybody heard for thid winter's snow? From everything I have heard a lot in December and Janruary but that will be it?


Seriously, how the heck is anybody going to know that?


----------



## flykelley

axl said:


> I am new to plowing and was wondering where you guys get your insurance. The company that does my landscaping insurance will not do snow plowing? Looking for suggestions on best rates.


Hi AXL
Call Bill Smith at Total Ins co in Clarkston MI 248 625 0410 His company has written my liablity policy for 3 years. It is underwritten by Northland ins co, and Bill has written policys for several of the guys here on this board. Tell him Mike Kelley sent you and if you can't talk to Bill ask for Sharon.

Good Luck Mike Kelley


----------



## Keith_480231

That's what I have read and heard. Farmer's Almanac says Dec. and Jan. bigsnow storms!


----------



## PremierLand

anyone here from kalamazoo?

im just wondering, how is the hourly pay as a sub. Im attending wmu, and i may bring a truck up here to plow.


----------



## Keith_480231

Hey there just checking in to see what everyone is up too?


----------



## adam5557

Hey guys i am 16 i got me a chevy 2500hd and a western 8ft plow. Last year i did 20 residential driveways with snowblowers and i was curious when you guys start tossin flyers for residential driveways, and also if i would have a chance to sub for anyone on here or am i to young. I am young but i really want to learn and start early.Thank you


----------



## LLM Ann Arbor

Most guys would prefer you be 18 for insurance and liability, but if you have 20 resi's to start with you're on your own and dont probably need a sub job.

Not only that....scheduling sub work and your own resi's will be an issue not condusive to getting work done at the right time for anyone.


----------



## bigjeeping

LLM - are you solo? if so are you looking for work this year (assuming you live in a2)

what type of equipment you running?


----------



## LLM Ann Arbor

Hey there. Weve talked before. I had to change my name here. I run a half ton Dodge with a 7.5 Blade. Im subbing for a group and doing some of my own.

What do you have going on? If you have some work that needs handled, contact me and we can discuss it.

Let it Snow!


----------



## bigjeeping

LLM Ann Arbor said:


> Hey there. Weve talked before. I had to change my name here. I run a half ton Dodge with a 7.5 Blade. Im subbing for a group and doing some of my own.
> 
> What do you have going on? If you have some work that needs handled, contact me and we can discuss it.
> 
> Let it Snow!


Sounds like you've got a handful already, I'm looking for 2 full time drivers for my trucks, and 1 driver who has their own truck.


----------



## brunosplace

bigjeeping said:


> Sounds like you've got a handful already, I'm looking for 2 full time drivers for my trucks, and 1 driver who has their own truck.


Hey, BigJeeping, I am available this season. 97 TJ with 6.5 blade. PM me.


----------



## Keith_480231

If anyone has any Residential work that they don't want or can't handle let me know I will be more than happy to take it.
 :salute:


----------



## esshakim

wuts up everyone, im putting together some commercial bids for snow plowing, and i basically got evberything under control, but was wondering what the average hourly rate commercial work, if anyone could help i would greatly appreciate it


----------



## Lynch & Sons Landscapin

*Sub Work*

Hey BigJeepin.

I'm in Hartland. I was wondering what type of work your looking to sub, what kind of pay and if it is a full schedule or a couple hours worth.

I'm running an '06 F350 w/ Boss 8.2 V Blade & Tailgate Salter. I may be looking for some work to fill out my schedule.

Mike


----------



## bigjeeping

brunosplace said:


> Hey, BigJeeping, I am available this season. 97 TJ with 6.5 blade. PM me.


PM wesport


----------



## moosey

Does anyone have a residental contract they can share with me. I have one but it doesn't cover my arse very well. Plus I'd like to make it where I only fill out a tiny bit. 

thanks


----------



## sinsere

*Salt*

Wheres a good place to pick up Pallets of salt?


----------



## flykelley

sinsere said:


> Wheres a good place to pick up Pallets of salt?


I always get mine from Home Depot at $2.99 a bag. I don't know what this year price will be, I also when I was buying bag salt would buy a pallet at a time and they would load it with a fork truck.

Regards Mike


----------



## bigjeeping

flykelley said:


> I always get mine from Home Depot at $2.99 a bag. I don't know what this year price will be, I also when I was buying bag salt would buy a pallet at a time and they would load it with a fork truck.
> 
> Regards Mike


Same here. home depot is cheapest around for the small bags. If you can find a 10% off coupon it's an even greater deal!


----------



## bigjeeping

FINALLY all my bids are out. Literally spent weeks tpying them all up in this nice adobe file I made up with adobe designer/professional.


----------



## alternative

Are those 50lb bags? I find 80lb less work, a bit heavier, but less handling bags.
I usually get a pallet of (30) 80lbs for 140.00.


----------



## flykelley

alternative said:


> Are those 50lb bags? I find 80lb less work, a bit heavier, but less handling bags.
> I usually get a pallet of (30) 80lbs for 140.00.


 Yes 50 pound bags.

Regards Mike


----------



## sinsere

Thanks for the info on the salt. How many 50lb. bags are on a skid? Now what do you think is better, spreader attached to the atv or a spreader attached to the back of a truck? I have a nice amount of commerical accounts and used the spreader on my hitch last year but wondering if spreader for the four wheeler would be more efficient than buying another hitch mount spreader for my second truck.


----------



## flykelley

sinsere said:


> Thanks for the info on the salt. How many 50lb. bags are on a skid? Now what do you think is better, spreader attached to the atv or a spreader attached to the back of a truck? I have a nice amount of commerical accounts and used the spreader on my hitch last year but wondering if spreader for the four wheeler would be more efficient than buying another hitch mount spreader for my second truck.


I would go with the truck mounted spreader, not sure how many bags are on a pallet.

Regards Mike


----------



## RANDAZZOSERVICE

*Well*

Well what does all think this year mild bad or no snow it is coming fast time to make money


----------



## WMHLC

On the six o clock news, a computer model is showing seven inches of snow for next week Thursday. I hope they are wrong, I have only half my contracts back.


----------



## alternative

Its WAY too warm for snow to accumulate yet!


----------



## sinsere

I wish it would snow!


----------



## RANDAZZOSERVICE

*Plow*

I Have some plows for sale if anyone is interested

9' 2" Boss V

8' Western unimount

8' Boss

8' Fisher minute mount

Brackets are optional


----------



## esshakim

*help with bid*

i needs some help on pricing out this HOA bid for the sub-division i live across from. the sub consist of 5 streets that are .5miles long which comes out to 2.5 miles of road and an additional two streets that run .3 miles which comes to a total of 3.1 miles of actuall plowing and i know there will be two passes for sure and possibly three passes. i was wondering what would a sub-division like this go for on a seasonal contract, i provide service 2-10" unlimited plow all season any bill additionally for anything for 10" if there is anyone on here that can give me a rough idea of what i should charge i would really appreciate it, also thank you to anyone who helps with this. I just dont wanna give a price and i end up taking a loss. once again thank you


----------



## Keith_480231

esshakim said:


> i needs some help on pricing out this HOA bid for the sub-division i live across from. the sub consist of 5 streets that are .5miles long which comes out to 2.5 miles of road and an additional two streets that run .3 miles which comes to a total of 3.1 miles of actuall plowing and i know there will be two passes for sure and possibly three passes. i was wondering what would a sub-division like this go for on a seasonal contract, i provide service 2-10" unlimited plow all season any bill additionally for anything for 10" if there is anyone on here that can give me a rough idea of what i should charge i would really appreciate it, also thank you to anyone who helps with this. I just dont wanna give a price and i end up taking a loss. once again thank you


Hey do you do a lot of residentials? Let me know if you need any help with this account or any other accounts. Thank you:salute:


----------



## esshakim

yeh we do alo to residential but we tend to plow all of it our selfs.


----------



## Tscape

I'll throw out the annual questions:

What are subs getting paid?

1). Truck and plow

2). Truck with 2 yard salter

Nothing else to complicate the equation. All subs paying for their own gas, maintenance, insurance, etc. Salt supplied by the contractor.


----------



## LLM Ann Arbor

Turfscape LLC said:


> I'll throw out the annual questions:
> 
> What are subs getting paid?
> 
> 1). Truck and plow
> 
> 2). Truck with 2 yard salter
> 
> Nothing else to complicate the equation. All subs paying for their own gas, maintenance, insurance, etc. Salt supplied by the contractor.


I have a signed contract for 60 an hour with a great group of guys. I get paid each week from the time I first drop my blade to the time I pull out of the last stop. I have a handful of resi's I do for myself.

I dont salt.


----------



## bigjeeping

I'm paying 60/hr for truck and blade


----------



## Snowman19

RANDAZZOSERVICE said:


> I Have some plows for sale if anyone is interested
> 
> 9' 2" Boss V
> 
> 8' Western unimount
> 
> 8' Boss
> 
> 8' Fisher minute mount
> 
> Brackets are optional


How much for the 8' western unimount?


----------



## Lynch & Sons Landscapin

*Sub Work*

If anyone is looking for some sub work in the Fenton, Hartland, Brighton Area this year please contact me. I am looking to pick some up. I am fully Insured & Legit.
Thanks!

810-746-0245


----------



## truck5029

*plowing metro detroit*

Hi warren mi been plowing for 25 yr off an on will be able to chat email me at [email protected] Also looking to sub the last company i was went out of business owing me 2 grand i hat that.


----------



## Keith_480231

*roueting programs*

Has anyone ever used the Street atlas 2007 usa is this too involved 
for routing is the streets and trips better and not so complex uggggggggg !! 
I need some help this is Keith wife thanx for any help guys !!


----------



## LLM Ann Arbor

I used to be one of the biggest producers in residential in Tru Green history.

I only ever used a book map and I laminated the pages and would use a grease pencil. Routing software blows in my opinion. TG uses it now and for a year or so before I left. I never had them print me one ever. I used to route 50 stops each day.


----------



## alternative

truck5029 said:


> Hi warren mi been plowing for 25 yr off an on will be able to chat email me at [email protected] Also looking to sub the last company i was went out of business owing me 2 grand i hat that.


I'll keep you in mind as a back up!


----------



## Sno ballz

*$ Home Depot Bagged Rock Salt $*

Hi guys,

Can't believe it's that season again. Can't wait for the snow to fly!

Quick question for ya'll.... Have any of you seen 50lb bags of rock salt at your favorite Home Depot yet? If so, what's the price? I need to get a bid out on Tuesday including salt price, and I don't know what to charge for it this year.

Last year I was getting it at Home Depot for $2.99 a bag, and when I asked around today they didn't know when they would get an order in, and the cashier looked the price up and it showed $4.59 a bag!! I need a more definite # for my bid.

Please help if you can! Thanks


----------



## terrapro

havent seen any salt yet:crying: 

when do you guys advertise


----------



## PremierLand

Ive seen salt at a few places. I forget the prices.

And its almost too late to advertise. I've had all my customers signed up for quite a few weeks already.


----------



## terrapro

PremierLand said:


> And its almost too late to advertise. I've had all my customers signed up for quite a few weeks already.


ahhh dont tell me that


----------



## LLM Ann Arbor

ahhhh dont listen to that either. Its never too late to advertise. You have three types of people that use these services.

Pro active, re active and in betweeners.

Now I wouldn't spend time and money marketing in March, but to say October 23'rd is too late to advertise for snow removal in MI is kinda silly. No offense.


----------



## alternative

LLM Ann Arbor said:


> ahhhh dont listen to that either. Its never too late to advertise. You have three types of people that use these services.
> 
> Pro active, re active and in betweeners.
> 
> Now I wouldn't spend time and money marketing in March, but to say October 23'rd is too late to advertise for snow removal in MI is kinda silly. No offense.


ditto. So many people wait until the forcast is calling for 3-5". Then they call around, because they 'Forgot" to sign on with someone.


----------



## terrapro

thats what i was counting onxysport


----------



## LLM Ann Arbor

............


----------



## kuryssnow5

i am from the almont area and plow in imlay city, almont, romeo, washington, macomb, shelby areas.


----------



## terrapro

how many pushes do you guys average in a year....... i am going to use 10 for my average to base my seasonals on. so if its a $35 drive it would be $350 for the year. does this sound crazy, should my average be lower???


----------



## PremierLand

For contracts like that, i do 12, just to make sure your butt is covered


----------



## LLM Ann Arbor

After reading the almanac I hope it snows at all this year.

I hate to say this but they are calling for another loser year unless you live on the lake affect,and my stats show me the almanac is as accurate as anyone out there.


----------



## Tscape

That's funny. Everyone else says the almanac is calling for a mini el nino with lots of precip. It's all voodoo anyway.


----------



## Summerlawn

What is the going billable rate per truck this year? $125? $150?


----------



## LLM Ann Arbor

Turfscape LLC said:


> That's funny. Everyone else says the almanac is calling for a mini el nino with lots of precip. It's all voodoo anyway.


:shrugs:

Winter will be colder than normal, on average, especially in the west. Precipitation will be below normal, with below-normal snowfall except in the west and in areas that receive lake snows in a southwesterly flow. The coldest temperatures will be around Christmas and in early and mid- to late January and early and late February. The heaviest lake snows will be in early and mid-December and mid-January. The heaviest general snowfalls will be in mid-December, early and late January, and mid-February.

http://www.almanac.com/weatherforecast/us/6


----------



## alternative

terrapro said:


> how many pushes do you guys average in a year....... i am going to use 10 for my average to base my seasonals on. so if its a $35 drive it would be $350 for the year. does this sound crazy, should my average be lower???


$500.00 - season would be the number. Give them a prepay disc.(in full) $100 off


----------



## terrapro

alternative said:


> $500.00 - season would be the number. Give them a prepay disc.(in full) $100 off


$500 is the going rate for seasonals in michigan? that would be 14.2857..... pushes per season at $35. i have a feeling that will be hard to convince my customers since in livingston county last year i think there was only 5 plowable snows.

how long is a seasonal contract for you guys im going nov 20 to march 20 anything else is per push by call or prearranged


----------



## Tscape

Nov 20 to June 1. People want to be covered for all snow events. Why make them feel that they are not? Give them a fair price up front and cover the entire season.


----------



## terrapro

wow june 1st


----------



## Tscape

terrapro said:


> wow june 1st


Why leave them hanging for any part of the season? You know when the snow stops. Extend the contract that far.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Why not just say June 1st to May 31.


----------



## Tscape

Do it however you like. Just be aware that other contractors may have an approach that appeals to prospective clients more. Those are the guys who will be plowing the sites that you bid on and did not get.


And hey, if it snows in June, I'll take the hit.


----------



## esshakim

*sub work?*

wuts up everyone, was wondering how everyones fall is going. are the call comming in constantly? also if anyone is looking for extra sub-contractors, in the oakland county area i have more room on my route to fill. Most of my work is in southfield/beverly hills, and alot rest of my work is done in West Bloomfield/Commerce Area. Well Equipped to handle plowing and salting.


----------



## Keith_480231

Sent PM. Looking forward to chatting with you.:salute:


----------



## alternative

terrapro said:


> $500 is the going rate for seasonals in michigan? that would be 14.2857..... pushes per season at $35. i have a feeling that will be hard to convince my customers since in livingston county last year i think there was only 5 plowable snows.
> 
> how long is a seasonal contract for you guys im going nov 20 to march 20 anything else is per push by call or prearranged


If you're doing seasonal, you must average it over at least 3 years time frame. One year we get 4 pushes, the next year we get 15 pushes, the next 7 pushes...It all averages out.
I honestly would not waste time with a PITA residential for less than $40. (8x90) drive
Just my .03 cents:salute:


----------



## terrapro

ok im only advertising in 200G to 400G subs with smaller drives and im going to offer snow removal seasonal packages at either $90per month with a 4 month contract or $500 total for a 6 month contract nov20 to may20 which gives them a $40 discount. is this OK, hopefully i can pickup around 30 accounts.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Turfscape LLC said:


> Do it however you like. Just be aware that other contractors may have an approach that appeals to prospective clients more. Those are the guys who will be plowing the sites that you bid on and did not get.
> 
> And hey, if it snows in June, I'll take the hit.


The point I was trying to make was why not make the terms realistic? Even May 1st is ridiculous, when has there ever been plowable snow in the lower half of the Lower Peninsula in the last week of April much less May? My contracts are from Nov. 1 through Apr 15. I had been going Oct 15 through Apr 30, just for the reason you state, but decided against it a couple years ago when we were going full bore on cleanups, plows were put away, spreaders off and stored and we started hauling it out again because of predicted snow.

If it snows earlier or later than the contract dates, we will be there, but there is no liability if we aren't there quick enough.


----------



## terrapro

Mark Oomkes said:


> The point I was trying to make was why not make the terms realistic? Even May 1st is ridiculous, when has there ever been plowable snow in the lower half of the Lower Peninsula in the last week of April much less May? My contracts are from Nov. 1 through Apr 15. I had been going Oct 15 through Apr 30, just for the reason you state, but decided against it a couple years ago when we were going full bore on cleanups, plows were put away, spreaders off and stored and we started hauling it out again because of predicted snow.
> 
> If it snows earlier or later than the contract dates, we will be there, but there is no liability if we aren't there quick enough.


thats what i was thinking. i have to start spring cleanups about march 20 or so


----------



## Tscape

I see where you are coming from. I take my plow off in the beginning of April. We have had snow the second week of April, but that is rare and you can keep an eye on the weather. You just want to assure the clients that you are not trying to cash in at their expense on a late snow. You know how people are:


----------



## Mad Mulcher

> Why not just say June 1st to May 31.


Mark you really crack me up sometimes! Sounds like good advice so I just changed all my contract dates to June 1st to May 31st.

But seriously it seems like most contracts in the Twin Cities run Nov. 1st to March 31st.

I'm going to start a MN thread. You MI boys have a pretty good one going here!


----------



## alternative

Mark Oomkes said:


> The point I was trying to make was why not make the terms realistic? Even May 1st is ridiculous, when has there ever been plowable snow in the lower half of the Lower Peninsula in the last week of April much less May? *My contracts are from Nov. 1 through Apr 15*. I had been going Oct 15 through Apr 30, just for the reason you state, but decided against it a couple years ago when we were going full bore on cleanups, plows were put away, spreaders off and stored and we started hauling it out again because of predicted snow.
> 
> If it snows earlier or later than the contract dates, we will be there, but there is no liability if we aren't there quick enough.


Ditto -same here.


----------



## LLM Ann Arbor

I dont use contracts necessarily, but my service agreement states service is provided from November 1st through May 1st, but I only charge per push/visit so it really doesn't matter.

Id bet you any money everyone in Buffalo and Colorados gonna start bumping their start dates to October 1st.

heh


----------



## bigjeeping

Think we'll have a white thanksgiving?


----------



## heliski989

*yes*

Seems like this is the most likley year to have a white thanksgiving, seeings we have had one for the past 2 years i have stoped going out to colarado for the holiday. it better snow. and p.s what are you guys doing subcontracting for 60 an hr... how can you make any $ like that.

What did we have last year, 40 hours of good work? 40 hrs X $60 = $2400 at that pricw you ghuys who have just a plow truck cant eaven make beer money. lets raise the prices, STOP giving your truck and time away.

-jon


----------



## bigjeeping

heliski989 said:


> Seems like this is the most likley year to have a white thanksgiving, seeings we have had one for the past 2 years i have stoped going out to colarado for the holiday. it better snow. and p.s what are you guys doing subcontracting for 60 an hr... how can you make any $ like that.
> 
> What did we have last year, 40 hours of good work? 40 hrs X $60 = $2400 at that pricw you ghuys who have just a plow truck cant eaven make beer money. lets raise the prices, STOP giving your truck and time away.
> 
> -jon


Figuring most guys will contract for $60/hr.. i think that's pretty decent. It's not like you're slaving over advertising to get accounts. You're not organizing meetings, making phone calls, typing up contracts. You're not giving estimates. Your phone isn't ringing off the hook! Running my business, I spend countless hours everyday (snow or no snow) working. You don't have to worry about ANYTHING except being where the boss says and doing what you're supposed to do. In most cases you're NOT college educated, you don't have a BA or Masters. You have a truck.

On the other hand, us business owners.. we have to stress over so many details of operating a profitable business, I dont think contracters have any room to complain about $60/hr.


----------



## Tscape

I make $75. Try the bigger companies, A1 lawn in A2, Troy Clogg, etc.


----------



## heliski989

*haha*



Turfscape LLC said:


> I make $75. Try the bigger companies, A1 lawn in A2, Troy Clogg, etc.


yeah, turfscapes,or i could just go with wh like last year... its jon from lyonsealcoat

any ways i was just trying to make a point. there is so much work out there and people are doing it for way to cheap, plow guys may not have a collage degree but i should hope that most of em realize that $60per isnt a good price.

lets think about it out of your 60 you have to pay for... gas no less than $10 per hr, truck insurance, depending around $5-6 per, general liaablity around $4-per, works comp $2 per, and repairs at least $10 per. and this isnt just #'s pulled from the sky that is the results of keeping track of expences. so lets add that up. seems like you would be making $28 per hr. i dont no about you , but eaven if i got 80 hrs of work that just wouldnt be worth it.

oh yeah, adn turfscapes i just boutgh a house down the street form you, over off rush lake rd

just my $0.02 - jon


----------



## Tscape

What's up, Jon!?! Welcome to the neighborhood.
If a contractor thinks a good sub is worth $60, let's see how he feels when he has to get new guys every year because last year's guy went belly up. Or the $60 an hour guy is too drunk to plow ("Aw, man, sorry, I didn't know it was going to snow, dude. Bummer. Catch me next time..")

I made $65 an hour 4 years ago with A1 lawn in A2. Gas was $1.50 a gallon then. Insurance was 35% less too. I am in this to make a living. 3AM event? I'm there. Noon? I'm there. My truck is a late model, with quality equipment that works, and a driver that knows how to use it. Contractors who want their clients happy and returning year after year know that they get what they pay for. And I wouldn't do it for less. I also am not going to work for the next guy that pays me $5 an hour more. I am treated right, and I give them the same in return. That is what you call value.


----------



## bigjeeping

Turfscape you get $75/hr because you're sexy


----------



## LLM Ann Arbor

Well....Im currently offered 60 but haven't signed a contract yet. Its coming. I will gladly look into these suggestions TS, and see where it leads.

And you have to remember. Not every sub is just some drunk looking for spending money. I am a legitimate business man running my own deal. I just haven't been able to sell enough work to keep me busy and make me enough dollars and I do market and advertise and I do have full liability insurance and a lot of experience.

I would think many are in the same position as I am and do not subcontract specifically or solely.


----------



## Tscape

bigjeeping said:


> Turfscape you get $75/hr because you're sexy


Well, Zach, I don't do anything extra for the $$! Lol

And LLM, one of the key things you said in your previous post is that you are in with a group that you like. That is a key consideration, not to be underestimated.

I guess I just don't understand why the pay for subcontractors has remained stagnant while expenses have risen for everyone, and I assume that pricing of the work has at least allowed for inflation. But as always, the market will bear what the market will bear. Be smart negotiators out there guys. And the bottom line is: Be happy.


----------



## LLM Ann Arbor

Well they pay regularly, and are a good group. But if I can find more dollars and still be with a decent outfit ...hey. I need the money too.

I'll shop around a little bit and see whats up.

But in reality....with the little snow weve been getting....the difference between 60 and 70 an hour is 400 dollars. Which wont make or break me.

Ya know?

Ive been invited to some tigers games with the guys, and some company parties too so....

Ill have to see.

I tried negotiating an increase which I still think I deserve, but they have added some accounts in the area so there will be more work at least, plus Imselling afew resis here and there that arent real time dependent. It all seems to work right now and id hate to go elsewhere for afew dollars more and get shafted somehow.


----------



## Tscape

LLM Ann Arbor said:


> Well they pay regularly, and are a good group. But if I can find more dollars and still be with a decent outfit ...hey. I need the money too.
> 
> I'll shop around a little bit and see whats up.
> 
> But in reality....with the little snow weve been getting....the difference between 60 and 70 an hour is 400 dollars. Which wont make or break me.
> 
> Ya know?
> 
> Ive been invited to some tigers games with the guys, and some company parties too so....
> 
> Ill have to see.
> 
> I tried negotiating an increase which I still think I deserve, but they have added some accounts in the area so there will be more work at least, plus Imselling afew resis here and there that arent real time dependent. It all seems to work right now and id hate to go elsewhere for afew dollars more and get shafted somehow.


A1 lawn in Ann Arbor.


----------



## LLM Ann Arbor

Thanks TS. I'll check them out here a little after 8 after they get their guys down the road.

Id never even heard of that Troy Clogg outfit.....checked their site last night.

Little surprised since Ive been in the green industry forever, but they are located in between my places being Oakland county and over here.


----------



## alternative

SNOW> SNOW> SNOW> SNOW> Bring it on!payup


----------



## bigjeeping

don't get too excited! it'll be back in the 60's next week :bluebounc


----------



## Jason Pallas

Hey, I hear Macomb Lawn and Snow is hiring subs at like $95/hr.purplebou


----------



## LLM Ann Arbor

I actually ran across a post of his from way back and clicked his site. Under construction as always.

lol


----------



## truck5029

*bad news in mi*

just got done watching the long range weather for mi looks like another like last warmer then normal and below average perception. the same as last year.


----------



## LLM Ann Arbor

Thats what the almanac says too. I'll be lookin for a job soon here myself. Hopefully with flexible hours so when it snows I can do that but this isn't looking very good this season.

 


I guess if you sell on contract/seasonal you can survive but I dont see how full time guys that dont can and how or why anyone would sign a seasonal contract at this stage.

Cuz I know for a fact the guys that have the seasonals hope it never snows at all.

Crazy business. This.


----------



## Keith_480231

Where are you guys checking your weather forecasts at? I have been checking out also and see that maybe a couple of storms in December and January but that is probably it. So if you have seasonal's like I do than you make out. Trying something this year new, so that the residential's still feel comfortable sign a contract, guarantees a minimum of times that we will be at their house or they receive some kind of credit voucher toward other services we do. Any thoughts?? Thanks for the input guys!:salute:


----------



## Tscape

Does anybody have the expertise to install a Meyer CP-8 onto an 02 F250? If you do, and would like the income. Let me know.


----------



## LLM Ann Arbor

That shouldnt be that tough. I mean what could it take. A drill motor to mount the tie downs and wire the switches in the cab?

I would think thats an easy install Mike.

Oh crap. I thought that was the salter deal you were lookin at. Sounds like you're talking a plow.

What about that fab shop on Pinckney road Ive seen you at once gettin repairs?


----------



## LLM Ann Arbor

Keith_480231 said:


> Where are you guys checking your weather forecasts at? I have been checking out also and see that maybe a couple of storms in December and January but that is probably it. So if you have seasonal's like I do than you make out. Trying something this year new, so that the residential's still feel comfortable sign a contract, guarantees a minimum of times that we will be at their house or they receive some kind of credit voucher toward other services we do. Any thoughts?? Thanks for the input guys!:salute:


I was thinkin that today. I mean how many seasons like last year does it take for people to realize they are getting screwed, especially since most operators on contract have a policy of "Your contracts only good to a certain amount of inches, after that is more" to protect their intersts, but none seem to have a policy of refunding any money or services if it doesnt snow much and show courtesies to the one footin the bill.

Good for you if you actually do refund some services in the summer or whatever and have a conscience.

Personally. I feel and would feel guilty being paid for doing nothing.

Maybe I'll get my shoes busted for saying it but i can take the heat.


----------



## Keith_480231

Well you know how much your equipment costs and your time is worth something right? Do you guys think that it might work though to keep interest and get people to sign? And it's not like you are going to "loose" anything except your time on the refund. Right?


----------



## LLM Ann Arbor

Its not what youd lose. Its what youd gain as far as Im concerned.

Personally. I only charge per visit for work performed so I dont and probably never will have that concern.

I just cant see why this business is set up the way a lot do. I mean I can see why from the sellers perspective, but Im not paying for 100 dollars for years supply of milk at the grocery, when the math tells me I will only use 50 dollars worth.


----------



## adam5557

Hey guys I am looking for a place to install timbrens on my 2002 chevy 2500HD within the Oakland county area, and if anyone knew a part# or what size i should buy.


----------



## flykelley

adam5557 said:


> Hey guys I am looking for a place to install timbrens on my 2002 chevy 2500HD within the Oakland county area, and if anyone knew a part# or what size i should buy.


Hi Adam
What part of Michigan are you talking about? In Flint Vehicle's asscorries on Hill Rd carry them and can install for you. They really aren't that tough to install, takes about 1/2 hr. In Oakland Co I would guess that J&A Spring on Walton and Joslyn can also do it. 248 373 6100 Also John R Spring in Troy can also install them 248 588 7200

Good Luck Mike


----------



## Metro Lawn

LLM Ann Arbor said:


> I was thinkin that today. I mean how many seasons like last year does it take for people to realize they are getting screwed, especially since most operators on contract have a policy of "Your contracts only good to a certain amount of inches, after that is more" to protect their intersts, but none seem to have a policy of refunding any money or services if it doesnt snow much and show courtesies to the one footin the bill.
> 
> Good for you if you actually do refund some services in the summer or whatever and have a conscience.
> 
> Personally. I feel and would feel guilty being paid for doing nothing.
> 
> Maybe I'll get my shoes busted for saying it but i can take the heat.


First off, I try to go on a per push with all my customers. I feel it is the most fair way, since you get paid for what you do and they pay for what they get. I wouldn't think of returning money to my seasonal customers for last year. Has everyone forgotten so soon that we plowed 22 times the year before, and that most people base a seasonal contract on 10 pushes!!! I didn't see any customers wanting to pay for the additional 12 pushes they got that year.... Just my opinion. BTW If someone insists on a seasonal bid, I now base them on 20.


----------



## alternative

*Metro..*

You won the Ford Field contract? good (How big is that) ? Seasonal/per push?

What do you think of a lot that is totally square with plenty of room to push the snow.
22,000 sf. - They want a seasonal contract. I myself also do 99% of per push. 
Give any suggestions on a price for this 22k lot- just plowing


----------



## Metro Lawn

alternative said:


> You won the Ford Field contract? good (How big is that) ? Seasonal/per push?
> 
> What do you think of a lot that is totally square with plenty of room to push the snow.
> 22,000 sf. - They want a seasonal contract. I myself also do 99% of per push.
> Give any suggestions on a price for this 22k lot- just plowing


Hard to say without seeing it. I don't bid by sq ft, but rather in estimated time. I am guessing this should be almost the size of a football field except square. Just off the top, I would guess 1 hour at $125 x 20 ie: $2500 seasonal.

Ford Field consists of 5 parking lots and all the walks around the building. It is a per push contract. I can't disclose the pricing but based on averages, should be somewhere around $50k for the season.


----------



## LLM Ann Arbor

How did you steal that away from Torre and Bruglio.


Ya just dont walk in and get a job like that.


Good deal but.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Jason Pallas said:


> Hey, I hear Macomb Lawn and Snow is hiring subs at like $95/hr.purplebou


Why would he need subs? Doesn't he have like 300 trucks? All outfitted with laptops for immediate billing of accounts that only exist in his mind?

Give the guy a break on his website, he's added music and some graphics. At this rate, it shouldn't be more than another 10-20 years before it's finished.


----------



## Metro Lawn

LLM Ann Arbor said:


> How did you steal that away from Torre and Bruglio.
> 
> Ya just dont walk in and get a job like that.
> 
> Good deal but.


T & B didn't have it, Rizzo did. T & B does the lawn, but I am gonna most likely get that too. A buddy of mine works for Ford Field and got me in there. It was more of his doing than anything, since I wasn't the low bidder. They are privately owned so they don't have to take the low bid. I wish I could say that I got it on my own, but that would be a lie. lol


----------



## Katzman

I like the idea of offering discounts for lawn services if a customer signs up for a snow plow contract, but I think everyone in our area knows (from past experience) they are only going to need plowing a minimal amount of times during the winter, so they wait until the first big snow comes and start calling around to find someone. Can't say I blame them. As a consumer, I may do the same thing. 

I agree, though, I have a hard time charging a customer for a service I didn't provide. If it's a commercial account we have serviced during the summer and they have the money in their budget for snow removal (which most of them do), I can still sleep at night. If it's a little old lady on a fixed income its another story. 

Good luck to all and LET IT SNOW!!


----------



## LLM Ann Arbor

Metro Lawn said:


> T & B didn't have it, Rizzo did. T & B does the lawn, but I am gonna most likely get that too. A buddy of mine works for Ford Field and got me in there. It was more of his doing than anything, since I wasn't the low bidder. They are privately owned so they don't have to take the low bid. I wish I could say that I got it on my own, but that would be a lie. lol


Well. Good. Damn good account. And congrats for being honest about how you got in. I dig that.

Theres a lot of "Ins" that get people good accounts. I referenced in another thread today.

But I applaude you for being honest about it. Not that you need my approval but its a nice thing to see around here. To many people that struggle just dont understand the importance of that In, or that good Contact.

wesport


----------



## LLM Ann Arbor

Katzman said:


> I like the idea of offering discounts for lawn services if a customer signs up for a snow plow contract, but I think everyone in our area knows (from past experience) they are only going to need plowing a minimal amount of times during the winter, so they wait until the first big snow comes and start calling around to find someone. Can't say I blame them. As a consumer, I may do the same thing.
> 
> I agree, though, I have a hard time charging a customer for a service I didn't provide. If it's a commercial account we have serviced during the summer and they have the money in their budget for snow removal (which most of them do), I can still sleep at night. If it's a little old lady on a fixed income its another story.
> 
> Good luck to all and LET IT SNOW!!


right on....


----------



## Lynch & Sons Landscapin

*Need Help*

Shovelers needed. $15/Hour. For details including my # see "Employment" and the thread "Shovelers needed in Novi"...

Thanks!:redbounce


----------



## Metro Lawn

LLM, Thank you for the kind words. It never hurts to get a pat on the back even after 21 years in the business. 

The rest of you may want to consider this. Instead of offering discounts... Many lawn services only do lawns and not snow. A few years back I started only taking residential snow customers if you were a lawn customer. I use to get 500 calls from people who had a lawn service but they did not provide snow service. Since I started this, I sell more lawn customers by having them agree to us doing the lawn the following season if I do the snow this year. It has worked well and I did not have to give discounts or sell myself short.


----------



## Jason Pallas

Hey Metro - Congrats on the Ford Field contract. Like to see one of the guys on Plowsite get one like that every once in a while.


----------



## Metro Lawn

Jason Pallas said:


> Hey Metro - Congrats on the Ford Field contract. Like to see one of the guys on Plowsite get one like that every once in a while.


Thanks, I just hope they pay faster than the Detroit Institute of Arts ( 4 months ) lol

At least I'll get use from the big salt truck this year...rofl

How mad will they be if I send all Dodge trucks down there?...lol


----------



## alternative

Really, it looks like all you have is Dodge, and you're working for Ford>>>>?? WTF lol


----------



## LLM Ann Arbor

Yeah that is a little unusual.

Tell you this much. That place may not be union but someones gonna ***** about that.

Man....thats some vintage gear there too.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Metro Lawn said:


> How mad will they be if I send all Dodge trucks down there?...lol


Just tell them that as soon as Ford starts using decent engines and snap rings in their trannies, that you'll be happy to start using them.


----------



## Keith_480231

Hey there Metro do you still have that salter that you were selling? Or did it already go bye bye? 
Congrats on Ford Field also! My partner and I were in the bidding for the Ford engine plant in Romeo and it was a stipulation that you used all Ford equipment. No problem here but my partner has all GMC Opps Have a good one and congrats again Keith


----------



## Five Star Lawn Care LLC

10' Monroe Hydraulic V-box Salt Spreader ...michigan

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...8496&rd=1&rd=1

Dont know exact year but i would say its 3 years old....maybe used a couple of times.

this unit came on a truck that i purchased last year......i drove it home from PA and tried to salt with it and the trucks rear end gave out and it wasnt worth it for us to put anymore money into the truck.l

It holds about 5 yards and is in excelent shape....the outside paint is still glossy. Inside as some light sufrace rust and the chain is a little rusty

The spreader doesnt come with the Hydraulic lines that go from the spreader to the truck

This spreader can spread some serious salt in a night and be a gold mine.

Seller will assist in loading on truck or trailer

Model MV Features:

Bolt-on spinner assembly
4-bolt flange bearings
1-1/2" idler shaft
Spring loaded chain take-up bearing
Front and rear wipers
Rear diverter chute
Formed chain shields, 10 gauge
1/4"x1-1/2" bar flights
50:1 gearbox with 1-1/2" drive shaft
Top screens

ASKING $5500 OBO


----------



## Metro Lawn

LLM Ann Arbor said:


> Man....thats some vintage gear there too.


Yeah, my stuff was made when trucks were trucks. None of that cheap plastic, weak suspensions and drivelines like the new stuff. Some even have heat... rofl


----------



## jetskiman6969

bigjeeping said:


> Think we'll have a white thanksgiving?


In a word..........NO


----------



## Tscape

I am selling an 8' V-box. Just bought it, but I'm going with a new one. Don't let that situation make you think that this machine is anything less than 100% operational. I have just had some fundage come available is all. Make me an offer.

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=30186


----------



## Keith_480231

jetskiman I have got to ask. Is that your picture?


----------



## jetskiman6969

Keith, thats me. Do you recognize me from Power House Gym?


----------



## alternative

Keith_480231 said:


> jetskiman I have got to ask. Is that your picture?


lol wesport


----------



## LLM Ann Arbor

Hey Metro....You see the story they ran on WDIV anout these Rizzo's?

They're being investigated by the Feds for all kinds of shenanigans.

Heh.....No wonder Ford wanted them gone.


----------



## alternative

what happened to heliski;s reply ( you tube) ??? that was funny


----------



## Tscape

Mods on these sites have the quick censorship finger.


----------



## heliski989

*lets try it again*

................................


----------



## Mike_PS

the video you posted was not needed...therefore I removed it


----------



## Tscape

What do you mean it was not needed? It was funny. We can't even joke around without getting censored? I seriously doubt anyone got offended by it.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Turfscape LLC said:


> What do you mean it was not needed? It was funny. We can't even joke around without getting censored? I seriously doubt anyone got offended by it.


I believe it comes down to "you pay the bill, you can leave it up"


----------



## Tscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> I believe it comes down to "you pay the bill, you can leave it up"


I guess I don't understand. Are you saying it was a bandwidth thing?


----------



## Mike_PS

not a bandwidth issue...did you watch the video? does not seem too appropriate for this site...


----------



## Tscape

If you say so....:salute:


----------



## LLM Ann Arbor

How about giving jetskimans av the boot.

Thats freaky man.

:waving:

And Imdrawerless's av too, or however you pronounce his name.

lol


----------



## alternative

Was that sht real or what? too funny, and frickin GAY.


----------



## Keith_480231

somebody pm me with the details I missed it!


----------



## LLM Ann Arbor

It wouldn't play for me when it was up.


----------



## Keith_480231

How is it going for you "residential" guys getting the same response for "seasonals" or not??


----------



## firelwn82

Hey send me the video link. I want to show a buddy and I cant find it. I think it will be ok if it gets emailed...... [email protected] Thanks.


----------



## LLM Ann Arbor

Keith_480231 said:


> How is it going for you "residential" guys getting the same response for "seasonals" or not??


I dont sell seasonals.

Curious why you're asking Keith? Getting a little flack over it since we didn't get much snow last year?


----------



## Keith_480231

No not really just trying to see if anybody else that provides seasonals are at the same level as years past. Always have the same questions but I think that it is still a good "product" to offer. I just get so frustrated with the per-push people that take forever to send in payments or want to argue about how many times in one storm you serviced them etc...


----------



## Five Star Lawn Care LLC

that didnt take long...get the point:salute: :salute: :salute: 

just thoguht some people might see the interest in it


----------



## flykelley

Five Star Lawn Care LLC said:


> that didnt take long...get the point:salute: :salute: :salute:
> 
> just thoguht some people might see the interest in it


I saw it and now its gone. I guess the problem I have is if this is public info that can be found on the Michigan State Police web site why did it get deleted? I know that we all have skeleton's in our closets but this is public info and the guy was convicted of a crime and did some time. If you are going to run your mouth to a group of guys here that have a pretty good idea about plowing than you had better know what you are talking about. Talk doesn't impress us here or how many trucks you have won't work either. If you come to this site to learn and share then you will be welcomed with open arms, if not don't waste our time. I think thats a great idea about going to MSP web site and do a little check on people you want to hire or have sub for you.

Regards Mike


----------



## Tscape

Can someone PM me what I missed please? This is getting ridiculous.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

That was quick. I didn't even see it and I checked within about 5 minutes.

It wasn't Macomb, was it?


----------



## flykelley

Mark Oomkes said:


> That was quick. I didn't even see it and I checked within about 5 minutes.
> 
> It wasn't Macomb, was it?


Yes it was.:realmad:

Regards Mike


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Turfscape LLC said:


> Can someone PM me what I missed please?


Ditto.

Too funny, sometimes you just know about some people. Must explain why he hasn't been on in awhile.


----------



## flykelley

Mark Oomkes said:


> Ditto.
> 
> Too funny, sometimes you just know about some people. Must explain why he hasn't been on in awhile.


Hi Mark
You have a PM.

Regards Mike


----------



## Tscape

Thanks, Mike. Well that about explains it. No surprise at all.


----------



## firelwn82

Fly could you send me the info on this. I almost bought a spreader from this guy, sounded kinda like a sour deal so I didn't do it. I take it I was right about him being a joker?


----------



## alternative

SEND a PM too >Gotta see this.


----------



## Keith_480231

Hey flykelly send a pm on this also please. There seems to be a question about my step-sons last paycheck and I can't get ahold of Dan at all? Thanks I appreciate it!!!!!!! Keith


----------



## Tscape

Keith_480231 said:


> Hey flykelly send a pm on this also please. There seems to be a question about my step-sons last paycheck and I can't get ahold of Dan at all? Thanks I appreciate it!!!!!!! Keith


You don't want a check from this guy, I can tell you that! That guy is a scumbag.

Now I know why he wouldn't take a check. Loser.

And Mr. Moderator, would you please allow us to protect ourselves from criminals by allowing us to openly discuss matters of public record.


----------



## PremierLand

Keith_480231 said:


> Hey flykelly send a pm on this also please. There seems to be a question about my step-sons last paycheck and I can't get ahold of Dan at all? Thanks I appreciate it!!!!!!! Keith


I hope you are joking.


----------



## LLM Ann Arbor

Turfscape LLC said:


> You don't want a check from this guy, I can tell you that! That guy is a scumbag.
> 
> Now I know why he wouldn't take a check. Loser.
> 
> And Mr. Moderator, would you please allow us to protect ourselves from criminals by allowing us to openly discuss matters of public record.


Touche'

Theres many a scammer out here that need a spotlight shined upon them.


----------



## flykelley

Keith_480231 said:


> Hey flykelly send a pm on this also please. There seems to be a question about my step-sons last paycheck and I can't get ahold of Dan at all? Thanks I appreciate it!!!!!!! Keith


Lets put it this way Keith, I would look to get your stepson any money anytime soon. Maybe in the am I can get some time and send you all a PM.

Regards Mike


----------



## Mark Oomkes

I can understand the link to YouTube getting pulled, but I do not understand why the link to Macomb's criminal record was pulled. As was stated, it is public record, just like SMG ripping people off and not all of that was pulled. Why was this???????


----------



## LLM Ann Arbor

Oh I didnt know someone linked the guys criminal record. I dont think thats cool, unless it had something to do with his business practices.


----------



## Five Star Lawn Care LLC

and it did...no questions about that...


----------



## Proficient

Someone send me a PM... I would like to see this!


----------



## Jason Pallas

Hey - please PM me too on this. I missed the whole thing! I'd really like to see the link and the site. Thanks.


----------



## PremierLand

when are we predicting the first snowfall?


----------



## LLM Ann Arbor

PremierLand said:


> when are we predicting the first snowfall?


December

2007

Im telling you guys and have been saying it for months....This winter is going to suck azz. Unless you live west of a major lake.

Like Michigan or Erie.

Ive been sending out my resume for a week already.


----------



## alternative

Resume? for what? a job outside of snowplowing.. dont be too quick to predict this season- its not even winter yet. 
I for one think we may get our first snow DEC 1


----------



## jetskiman6969

According to the National Weather Service, the 30 day outlook says BELOW normal precipitation and ABOVE normal temperatures. Go figure. Oh well, thats why you can't depend on snowfall to pay the bills during the winter. If we get, we get it, thats just bonus money for me.payup If we have a dry winter(like last year) thats where a nice paying fulltime job comes in, WITH full benefits wesport ...............I LOVE Michigan


----------



## heavy detroit

*state police*

Someone please send me a PM with the link to the state police article.
Thanks


----------



## LLM Ann Arbor

Gawkers. None of you are gonna do business with the dude. Just drop it.

Sheesh.


----------



## Metro Lawn

PremierLand said:


> when are we predicting the first snowfall?


Farmers Almanac calls for 2nd week in Dec. Heavy snowfall 12+ inches.


----------



## Jason Pallas

"Gawkers. None of you are gonna do business with the dude. Just drop it.

Sheesh."
LLM Ann Arbor


yeah - but we all had to put up with his BS here and on Lawnsite long enough.


----------



## jetskiman6969

Jason Pallas said:


> Hey - please PM me too on this. I missed the whole thing! I'd really like to see the link and the site. Thanks.


let it go.....just LET IT GO. JUST GET OVER IT................

DAMN, nothing like beating a dead horse.........What a bunch of !%#@&


----------



## LLM Ann Arbor

Jason Pallas said:


> "Gawkers. None of you are gonna do business with the dude. Just drop it.
> 
> Sheesh."
> LLM Ann Arbor
> 
> yeah - but we all had to put up with his BS here and on Lawnsite long enough.


Yeah and I supported shinin a light on the guy even just a few pages back in some ways but the way you guys want this info and pm's is just kinda gossipy at this point.

Which is all good I guess, but it's gettin a little out of hand.

If he rears his ugly head again....we will shine the light again.


----------



## greenjack

Metro Lawn said:


> Farmers Almanac calls for 2nd week in Dec. Heavy snowfall 12+ inches.


how precise is the farmers almanac? has it worked in the past for anyone?


----------



## LLM Ann Arbor

It was right on last year I know that and they have a reputation as being right quite often.

I hope they are wrong as hell this year or were all gonna be broke.


----------



## alternative

*LLM ann arbor*

Sounds like you have to get more "seasonal contracts" signed


----------



## LLM Ann Arbor

Yeah well I need more work in general. Im all set for this year with a lot of subcontract work that'll keep me busy for 8 hours with a basic 2-4 incher and a handful of resis, but I never plan to sell seasonals when I get my own commercials when I cross over to doing more of my own thing. Unless the client specifically desired that.

I couldn't sleep at night getting paid for doing nothing.

I'll bill em as I do em. Nice and fair....everyones happy.

That may be against the common practice but its just my way.

I will pray for snow every day though and if I get my wish....you contract guys will be sorry.

lol


----------



## Proficient

LLM Ann Arbor said:


> I couldn't sleep at night getting paid for doing nothing.
> 
> I'll bill em as I do em. Nice and fair....everyones happy.
> 
> That may be against the common practice but its just my way.


Thats Exactly how I do things..


----------



## LLM Ann Arbor

Right on.

Someone always gets screwed in seasonals. It rarely works out to be even for everyone ya know?

I certainly dont want to get hammered and screwed and I dont want the client screwed either. 

I just dont see whats wrong with billing once per month, or bi weekly in season for "services rendered"

Theres no downside to doing it like we do or i would.

Other than maybe a little more invoicing and paperwork....a few extra checks to be written by the client.

I know the seasonal guys sell them and sit back and hope like hell it never snows.

While the rest of us pray for snow every day.

Its a real contradiction in this business when we should all be on the same page.


----------



## Snowman19

LLM Ann Arbor said:


> Yeah well I need more work in general. Im all set for this year with a lot of subcontract work that'll keep me busy for 8 hours with a basic 2-4 incher and a handful of resis, but I never plan to sell seasonals when I get my own commercials when I cross over to doing more of my own thing. Unless the client specifically desired that.
> 
> I couldn't sleep at night getting paid for doing nothing.
> 
> I'll bill em as I do em. Nice and fair....everyones happy.
> 
> That may be against the common practice but its just my way.
> 
> I will pray for snow every day though and if I get my wish....you contract guys will be sorry.
> 
> lol


I Agree, Never charge them unless work is rendered, But what about that dentist you work for, If you dont show up to an appointment, they charge you anyway. not trying to start an arguement just pointing out a different way of looking at it.:waving:


----------



## LLM Ann Arbor

Snowman19 said:


> I Agree, Never charge them unless work is rendered, But what about that dentist you work for, If you dont show up to an appointment, they charge you anyway. not trying to start an arguement just pointing out a different way of looking at it.:waving:


I have false teeth.

lol

And if some doctor tried that on me...wede have a serious face to face. And Id never be charged I can tell you that.

Well....maybe when the cops came but thats a different thread.

heh

And if yours does that.....the next time you show for a 10 o'clock appointment and sit there till 11 before you are seen. Leave them a bill for your time.


----------



## Proficient

"Jason Pallas" Email me at: [email protected] with your e-mail addy, I have to ask you something!


----------



## LLM Ann Arbor

lol....Like we dont know what you are gonna ask him.



Anyone in Michigan need a good plow truck? Im gonna sell sunglasses instead.


----------



## Proficient

LLM Ann Arbor said:


> lol....Like we dont know what you are gonna ask him.
> 
> .


WTF.. is that supposed to mean?


----------



## LLM Ann Arbor

T.F. it means you want to know about Macombs criminal record.

Do you watch Jerry Springer too?


Whatever.....like a bunch of old women you guys.


----------



## Proficient

LLM Ann Arbor said:


> T.F. it means you want to know about Macombs criminal record.
> 
> Do you watch Jerry Springer too?
> 
> Whatever.....like a bunch of old women you guys.


DUDE..I could give a **** about Macomb,his criminal record or how much equipment and money he has/ doesnt have!! I really have a life unlike some of you! I'll admit when I first read about it..I was curious as to what everyone was talking about, but now it is the last thing on my mind! If you must know "Mr Nosey Guy" I wanted to ask Jason a question about something that does not pertain to this site. Therefore I decided I would just ask him to e-mail me instead of letting you bored old ladies read about something that has nothing to do with Snow Plowing or Plowsite..


----------



## LLM Ann Arbor

good enough for me.

Let it snow!


----------



## Keith_480231

Why are you always "questioning" everyone else's business practises? Always trying to portray that you are the most "ethical" snow guy?


----------



## Jason Pallas

Proficient - just Private Message me through this site.

To the rest of you guys that are up my butt about me asking for the PM on the details of Macomb's criminal record, give it a rest. Who posted the link orginally anyway?

It's a little like yelling OH MY GOD - LOOK AT THAT HORRIBLE CAR CRASH!!!! and then calling everyone that says WHERE a gawker or rubberneck. Why'd you post the link originally? Funny thing about the posting stuff on a public website where everyone reads it - EVERYONE READS IT. This thing called the internet, it's almost everywhere. I hear it's on computers now and you can even get at home. There's even this place funded by tax dollars where you can get the internet for FREE .... and they have books there too. Give it a rest.

You guys crack me up. BTW: I guess the only one that would know if I had any dealings with Macomb would be ME ...... and Macomb. LMFAO.


----------



## Proficient

I cant PM.. I havent been registered on this site long enough.


----------



## Tscape

Only one dude is saying, "give it a rest." I think it's funny that he just jumped in and said, "Now is enough" and "that's mildly wrong" I must admit I get a little annoyed when people tell me what I can and cannot talk about.


----------



## Jason Pallas

Thanks Turfscape - my point exactly.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Turfscape LLC said:


> Only one dude is saying, "give it a rest." I think it's funny that he just jumped in and said, "Now is enough" and "that's mildly wrong" I must admit I get a little annoyed when people tell me what I can and cannot talk about.


Or, since it's a free country, maybe he could just NOT READ THE POSTS that he doesn't like. It's just like the radio or TV, if you don't like it, change the freakin' channel.


----------



## LLM Ann Arbor

Maybe as this site grows...becomes a little more like a community of plowers and whoever, and the mods and owners allow a bitmore flexibility, and realize the higher traffic is good for business they will allow the use of the Vbulletin Ignore feature so people can just put posters on ignore that they dont want to read, or deal with.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

You can use the buddy\ignore feature, it's in your user CP, towards the bottom. 

I have to say it's rather arrogant of you to come on this site, be a member for a whole 2 months and post the way you do LLM. You accuse other members of not having enough to do and needing snow to lighten up, but look at your posts, 400+ and how many have really truly contributed to the threads you've posted on? How many are negative, or just comments to make a comment? You're at almost 6 posts per day! Who doensn't have enough to do? Why don't you go and sell some more work, since you close 90-95% if your bids. Then you won't have to sub and you will be able to make it all on your own as is yorur dream.

This forum has been around for over 7 years and you just registered and you're already suggesting what needs to be done for the betterment of it? Maybe you ought to sit back and learn. Take a look at Mick's posts, I'd bet 90%+ are actual advice, not just some one liner with a lol at the end.


----------



## greenjack

I am looking for this thing called "snow" has anyone see it?


----------



## Tscape

greenjack said:


> I am looking for this thing called "snow" has anyone see it?


Turn on "Monday Night Football".

Temps are dropping on Friday.


----------



## Jason Pallas

Mark - I don't think anyone could have said anything more or better.

Now - back to the business at hand - looks like things are ging to start geting colder towards the end of the week. So, when is it going to snow? 

I think last year was Dec 3rd (first push). I remember about 6-7 years ago when the first push was 12/7 (and it was 12" - what a way to open up). Then we got 11 events in December alone. What a year - the wife got her Christmas present late - cuz I was plowing every other day (no time to shop). Let's hope for another December like that.


----------



## LLM Ann Arbor

....whatever Oomsk, and pallas
You do your thing ill do mine.

Dont like it?

Put me on ignore.

Its in the control panel.


----------



## ECS

I never said I wanted anyone on Ignore. Although you have mentioned it. The reason I do not want anyone on ignore is because I wish to view opinions and learn. It is up to me to sort through the opinions on here and decide for myself if they are for me. I would imagine that most come to this board and perhaps other boards for the same reason. I take advise from from certain proffesions (CPA, Lawyers, Doctors) who I deal with. on these boards, I take opinions. I do not pay for advise on here, and the advise given on here I take with a grain of salt. I do however take some of those grains of salt and ask about them and seek advice.


----------



## Jason Pallas

I agree - I really don't want to see LLM turn this into a big shout - match thread. With that said - Local 4 just said that SW Lower MI and the Chicago area could see "significant" snowfall on Friday - although it looks like the Detroit area will just see cold.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Jason Pallas said:


> With that said - Local 4 just said that SW Lower MI and the Chicago area could see "significant" snowfall on Friday - although it looks like the Detroit area will just see cold.


The guessers are all over on this one, and I mean all over. Anything from no storm at all, all rain, rain\snow mix to heavy snow event. One even said this morning that they were going to wait and see what happened, because they don't know.

At least they're being honest for once.


----------



## Eyesell

Mark Oomkes said:


> You can use the buddy\ignore feature, it's in your user CP, towards the bottom.
> 
> I have to say it's rather arrogant of you to come on this site, be a member for a whole 2 months and post the way you do LLM. You accuse other members of not having enough to do and needing snow to lighten up, but look at your posts, 400+ and how many have really truly contributed to the threads you've posted on? How many are negative, or just comments to make a comment? You're at almost 6 posts per day! Who doensn't have enough to do? Why don't you go and sell some more work, since you close 90-95% if your bids. Then you won't have to sub and you will be able to make it all on your own as is yorur dream.
> 
> This forum has been around for over 7 years and you just registered and you're already suggesting what needs to be done for the betterment of it? Maybe you ought to sit back and learn. Take a look at Mick's posts, I'd bet 90%+ are actual advice, not just some one liner with a lol at the end.


Well said Mark !!!


----------



## Mike_PS

ok guys, like LLM said...Macomb hasn't posted on here in quite some time...no need to beat a dead horse

This thread has been going on for almost two years now and I believe that our Michigan members really enjoy it, so let's not turn this into an argument about this guy or anything else...you guys do a pretty good job of networking and assisting one another for the most part and I would hate to see this thread go completely off the subject because of Macomb, or anyone else.

So please, let's move on and continue on with this thread with it's original intentions...to help out fellow Michigan Plowers


----------



## flykelley

Michael J. Donovan said:


> ok guys, like LLM said...Macomb hasn't posted on here in quite some time...no need to beat a dead horse
> 
> This thread has been going on for almost two years now and I believe that our Michigan members really enjoy it, so let's not turn this into an argument about this guy or anything else...you guys do a pretty good job of networking and assisting one another for the most part and I would hate to see this thread go completely off the subject because of Macomb, or anyone else.
> 
> So please, let's move on and continue on with this thread with it's original intentions...to help out fellow Michigan Plowers


Well said Michael, I think that most of us guys who have been around for awhile now aren't going anywhere. This site seem to have a few new members who seem to know everything about plowing already. My words of wisdom to all of the new guys is to sit back, read, learn and not run your mouth alot. We don't care if you have 1 truck or ten trucks we all come here to learn and network. I myself have made quite a few friends on this site and I know for a fact if I ran into trouble they would come running to help. We all don't have to like each other and if we don't so be it. This is a great site and the people make it that way. I myself have gotten alot of great advise from the members on this board, from Mick to Eyesell and everyone who has given me advise. I have bought alot of products from our members here.
*To all the old timers who have been helpful to me in the past. THANK YOU. I hope to be able to share my wisdom and passion about plowing to other members over the years to come.

Regards Mike*


----------



## Jason Pallas

That a boy Flykelly! Always glad to help anyone out in need. Hey - your brothers here on plowsite are your best buddies at 3am in a snow storm when you can't figure out while your Western Plow won' angle left and you need advice or a quick wiring diagram or help.

Still getting all my plows up and running - quick question: Any of you guys ever have one of the 1/4 inch hex bolts strip out while trying to remove the valve body on an Meyer E-47? One of mine is all stripped to hell and I'm thinking the only way to get it out is to drill down in the cavity about 5/16" past the head of the bolt - then lossening the remaining 3 and taking a pair of vise grips to the remaining shaft. Any thoughts?


----------



## Tscape

Jason Pallas said:


> That a boy Flykelly! Always glad to help anyone out in need. Hey - your brothers here on plowsite are your best buddies at 3am in a snow storm when you can't figure out while your Western Plow won' angle left and you need advice or a quick wiring diagram or help.
> 
> Still getting all my plows up and running - quick question: Any of you guys ever have one of the 1/4 inch hex bolts strip out while trying to remove the valve body on an Meyer E-47? One of mine is all stripped to hell and I'm thinking the only way to get it out is to drill down in the cavity about 5/16" past the head of the bolt - then lossening the remaining 3 and taking a pair of vise grips to the remaining shaft. Any thoughts?


bolt extracting tool. Sears.


----------



## Jason Pallas

I would use a bolt extractor - but the hex heads on this particular model are recessed. So, they're down in a 5/16 hole about 5/8 of an inch = I've got no access to get a bolt extractor in there. The only other hope woulf be a screw extractor - but I'd have to find one that was strong enough and I'd still have to probably to some drilling (my experience with those is that they're good for screws but for really heavy duty / big torque jobs, they break and then you've got an even bigger problem. Thanks for the suggestion though. Any other thoughts?


----------



## firelwn82

Take a hex key and weld it inside of the head. Then turn it and hope that your weld doesn't break. This works sometimes. Just put a good weld to it before you crank on it. Good luck.


----------



## Tscape

And keep any metal shavings out of the reservoir! Good luck.


----------



## LLM Ann Arbor

They are commonly called 'Easy Outs" 

Least thats what the old timers call them.

I may not have torches or air tools yet but I do have a nice tapset, drills and some easy outs.

heh.

Ive asked santa for an air compressor though thats for sure. hell you cant hardly even air up your tires around here any more and if you can its ususally some deal that takes forever because they have it set so low and slow.

I shoulda already had a compressor....and am an idiot for not having one. My dad has a real nice one i could have but the oldschool compressors were all 220.


----------



## LLM Ann Arbor

Jason Pallas said:


> I would use a bolt extractor - but the hex heads on this particular model are recessed. So, they're down in a 5/16 hole about 5/8 of an inch = I've got no access to get a bolt extractor in there. The only other hope woulf be a screw extractor - but I'd have to find one that was strong enough and I'd still have to probably to some drilling (my experience with those is that they're good for screws but for really heavy duty / big torque jobs, they break and then you've got an even bigger problem. Thanks for the suggestion though. Any other thoughts?


Go to Production Tool Suply or similar in your area and get a set of or an easy out to fit your need.

I assumed the bolt extractors was an easy out....maybe they arent but an easy out is what you need.

Get a tap set if you dont have them either. A worthwhile investment that will last a lifetime
JP.


----------



## LLM Ann Arbor

firelwn82 said:


> Take a hex key and weld it inside of the head. Then turn it and hope that your weld doesn't break. This works sometimes. Just put a good weld to it before you crank on it. Good luck.


No offense but thats a little extreme, and most of these pumps are made from cheap pot metal....and welding any where near them is a bummer.


----------



## flykelley

Jason Pallas said:


> That a boy Flykelly! Always glad to help anyone out in need. Hey - your brothers here on plowsite are your best buddies at 3am in a snow storm when you can't figure out while your Western Plow won' angle left and you need advice or a quick wiring diagram or help.
> 
> Still getting all my plows up and running - quick question: Any of you guys ever have one of the 1/4 inch hex bolts strip out while trying to remove the valve body on an Meyer E-47? One of mine is all stripped to hell and I'm thinking the only way to get it out is to drill down in the cavity about 5/16" past the head of the bolt - then lossening the remaining 3 and taking a pair of vise grips to the remaining shaft. Any thoughts?


Hi Jason
I would post for John the Garagekeeper on this site. If Im not mistaken John has in the past rebuilt the old Meyers pumps. He is a great guy to deal with and also just shoot the breeze.

Regards Mike


----------



## firelwn82

Well then. Thats why I like this site. If someone gives advise thats not going to work, someone else has done it. Either it worked or not and they will let you know about there findings. Thanks for chiming in LLM. Don't have much Exp. with Meyer pumps, just with busted bolts.


----------



## Proscapez LLC

I have a acetylene and oxygen torch, a set of easy outs and a small set of tap and dies.
I live 5 miles north of DTW, if you need help.

Scott


----------



## alternative

Now this is what Plowsite is all about.. "Networking" :salute:


----------



## alternative

alternative said:


> dont be too quick to predict this season- its not even winter yet.
> I for one think we may get our first snow DEC 1


Looks like my prediction could be right - I always thought I was Psycic


----------



## flykelley

Well Guys 
Weather Bug is calling for 3-5 inchs on friday, can't help but to think we won't get that much on pavement, maybe the grass. I think the ground is still way too warm.

Regards Mike


----------



## SnoFarmer

flykelley said:


> Well Guys
> Weather Bug is calling for 3-5 inchs on friday, can't help but to think we won't get that much on pavement, maybe the grass. I think the ground is still way too warm.
> 
> Regards Mike


I think it will stick... the temp was 25* at 6:30am and in an1 1/2 hr the temp has fallen 5*
no no make that 6*

the cold air is on it's way...


----------



## flykelley

SnoFarmer said:


> I think it will stick... the temp was 25* at 6:30am and in an1 1/2 hr the temp has fallen 5*
> no no make that 6*
> 
> the cold air is on it's way...


I hope you are right snowfarmer, we need some snow so all of this BS stops.!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Regards Mike


----------



## SnoFarmer

yea!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:waving: 

Well ,it should Keep us busy for a while.
and maybe the nateves will calm down with some snow to push around!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mark Oomkes

lol !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Sorry, I just felt left out! lol


----------



## NewImgLwn&Lndsc

I don't think its going to stick either. Its been too warm, the ground is still warm and we are supposed to get an inch of rain on thursday. If anything it will probably be slushy.


----------



## Tscape

Well we can guess all we want, but here is a little factor to consider: I had some bulbs to plant out in front of my house this weekend, before this Indian summer. I started out about 20 feet from the house where there is plenty of sunlight all day. The ground was _cold_. As I worked my way around the bed, I got closer to the house and that area is shaded all day now. The ground was _frozen_! I had to quit for the day. The point is there is not a lot of heat stored in the ground folks. That snow is going to stick.


----------



## flykelley

Turfscape LLC said:


> Well we can guess all we want, but here is a little factor to consider: I had some bulbs to plant out in front of my house this weekend, before this Indian summer. I started out about 20 feet from the house where there is plenty of sunlight all day. The ground was _cold_. As I worked my way around the bed, I got closer to the house and that area is shaded all day now. The ground was _frozen_! I had to quit for the day. The point is there is not a lot of heat stored in the ground folks. That snow is going to stick.


I hope you and the snow gods are right.

Regards Mike


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ground temp 46* a couple minutes ago in clay at the 2" level.


----------



## LLM Ann Arbor

Turfscape LLC said:


> Well we can guess all we want, but here is a little factor to consider: I had some bulbs to plant out in front of my house this weekend, before this Indian summer. I started out about 20 feet from the house where there is plenty of sunlight all day. The ground was _cold_. As I worked my way around the bed, I got closer to the house and that area is shaded all day now. The ground was _frozen_! I had to quit for the day. The point is there is not a lot of heat stored in the ground folks. That snow is going to stick.


My lawns almost wanting to grow again. Frozen ground? its been 65 degrees for a week straight. Now with evening temps being in the forties, the grounds not about 53 degrees certainly but its no where near 32 degrees, and we havent had any rain since I can recall.

Frozen ground?

Edit to add: Well there ya go....46 at Marks. Id bet its higher than that here at my place by a few degrees.


----------



## bigjeeping

I was out staking a few drives today and could easily drive a fiberglass stake over a foot down by hand. Not sure if this bares any significance but since everyone was talking about the ground and all...


----------



## terrapro

http://www.weather.com/weather/alerts/USMI0409?alertId=77782
payup


----------



## PremierLand

accuweather.com says 3.55inches for the Grosse Pointe area


----------



## firelwn82

BRING IT ON old man winter. I'm ready. Just did my final clean-up. Bring on the snow.


----------



## Metro Lawn

With the warm temps and over an inch of rain coming, the ground will warm up.


----------



## LLM Ann Arbor

Metro Lawn said:


> With the warm temps and over an inch of rain coming, the ground will warm up.


Fun governor.



I tend to agree with you but I hope we are both wrong.


----------



## firelwn82

Me too. You guys are not being very nice.:waving:


----------



## jetskiman6969

I've been plowing for over 30 years and I can tell you that with the temps. we have now, it will take a serious cold front with temps in the 20's and some high winds to have much of a plowable snowfall.....at least here on the far eastside.


----------



## Jason Pallas

I agree. Ground temps are still way too high and pavement temps are even higher. It's going to rain with temps in the 50s dropping into the 40s and then finally the 30s - with snow then. It won't stick. A forecast of 5-8inches with these circumstances translates to a half inch of slush at the best.

C'mon - didn't we all learn this drill last year :crying:


----------



## Tscape

I disagree. Ground temp in the lower forties, saturated with water and covered with snow will fall like a stone. I think we'll get significant accumulation if the storm tracks favorably.


----------



## Tscape

Alright. This thing ain't gonna amount to S**t.


----------



## Jason Pallas

Well, could be wrong ..... I may stand corrected Sat morning.

FYI - this is a great site. www.NOAA.GOV after you type in your zip, you'll need to go to the forecast discussion. It's pretty technical and very advanced (goes way beyond basic isobar and barametric discussion). But, if you can wade through it, this site is tremendously accurate (unlike local TV forecasters). This is the forecast that pilots and County road commissions use. It's never failed me

Here's the link to the Detroit / eastside page:
http://www.crh.noaa.gov/product.php?site=dtx&product=AFD&issuedby=DTX&format=ci&version=1


----------



## PremierLand

Jason- that seems like what they use on boats and such to listen to weather. Where all they broadcast is weather from the dude with the boring as hell voice. We should get that in our trucks too.


----------



## Tscape

PremierLand said:


> Where all they broadcast is weather from the dude with the boring as hell voice


That voice is computer generated. Reminds me of a story: My wife's grandmother says, "that guy has an annoying speech impediment." I thought she was using deadpan humor and found it quite funny. I belted out with a huge laugh. She looked at me like I had 2 heads. Then I explained to her that it was a computer voice and she just glared at me, as my father-in-law and wife snuck out and left me there. She still doesn't like me much.


----------



## Snowman19

If the snow falls hard and fast over a short period of time, then it will stick, they say 5 to 8 inches, give 3 to hit the ground and make a base and the rest will stick. Just wait and see This is the first push Im sure.:waving:


----------



## LLM Ann Arbor

Turfscape LLC said:


> Alright. This thing ain't gonna amount to S**t.


Thats what Gaidicas sayin too. Rain Rain rain..for Metro Detroit southeast Michigan.

Maybe 1 inch of snow but thats even doubtful.


----------



## NewImgLwn&Lndsc

I guess we will all have to just wait and see what happens. I still can't even believe its goin to snow with the temps we have had the past week or so. Winter temps are gonna hit us hard though, I think mondays high is 28.


----------



## cobra333

*Hey Nichigan Brothers Need Help New Guy*

can someone help me start this so i dont mess up anyones lawn .. i will pay for advice that is the honest advice and proper techniques .... i live in macomb michigan ... email me guys someone with some experience under there belt please ..... thanks guys .. [email protected] email me guys i will pay for your advice thank you november 30 2006 posted


----------



## Proscapez LLC

cobra333 said:


> can someone help me start this so i dont mess up anyones lawn .. i will pay for advice that is the honest advice and proper techniques .... i live in macomb michigan ... email me guys someone with some experience under there belt please ..... thanks guys .. [email protected] email me guys i will pay for your advice thank you november 30 2006 posted


You sound like you have never done this before, if thats true sub your truck out and learn the trade before you go at it alone. That will cost you $200.00 but it is great advise.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Looks like it's moving farther west. Doesn't look too good for you guys in the SE.


----------



## PremierLand

this is from accuweather


----------



## Snowman19

Atleast where im at in michigan i will pick up 3-6!!!


----------



## jetskiman6969

Mark Oomkes said:


> Looks like it's moving farther west. Doesn't look too good for you guys in the SE.


Hey buddy, looks like you'll be push'in some snow over on the westside of the state. Now they say Metro Detroit area may not even get an inch. Good luck out there!


----------



## soccerlawn

I'm praying for snow, I am right on the edge of livingston county. Could get 4" or could get just flurries. I'm on the edge of my seat!!!


----------



## LLM Ann Arbor

*Bulk and Bagged Salt*

I have a new source for you guys in the Ann Arbor, Ypsi and surrounding areas with better pricing than "W"

I cant post the info here but if you are interested....please contact me in a pm.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

jetskiman6969 said:


> Hey buddy, looks like you'll be push'in some snow over on the westside of the state. Now they say Metro Detroit area may not even get an inch. Good luck out there!


They're still all over the place for us. We have one guesser saying mostly rain to an inch with some freezing rain and another saying basically 4-8" in the GR metro area.  

Waiting to hear from the Chicago guys, that seems to be the way the storm is tracking.


----------



## lownrangr

son of a...... :realmad:


----------



## firelwn82

YUUUUUUP! Of coarse we still live in Michigan. The weather liars get our hopes up and Mother nature bust's our fun and profits. Damn them.:crying:   :realmad:


----------



## Snowman19

We got nothing yet here in Lapeer/Flint area. they say its going to be changing. I HOPE


----------



## Eyesell

I'm so jealous, entire state of MI getting plow-able event but Detroit ( Wayne County ) area, come on' now


----------



## PremierLand

Eyesell, remember, the same damn thing happened. Everyone but us


----------



## LLM Ann Arbor

Well like I've said several times lately. Its going to be a slow season in SE Michigan. Unless you live in the lake effect areas.

For the guys that do it....salting is where its gonna be at mostly this season Im affraid.

Im affraid since as of now...I dont do it.

I just heard they have 8 inches of snow on the ground in ...North Texas for gods sakes.


----------



## LLM Ann Arbor

Missouri and Illinois are getting hit good already......plowable events. Several inches....3-4 on the gound already and still comin down.

I assume Grand Rapids will get hit as well especially being off the lake, and Flint may get hit decent too.


Oakland county may get a plowable event and Macomb some. Wayne, Washtenaw....bumpkis.


----------



## Snowman19

They say change over from rain to snow at 2PM. We will see. It seems like when they say alot of snow i am up at all hours of the night waiting for it, then it doesnt come. And when they say flurries, it usually turns into the biggest snow of the year. This year is going to suck!! I can already see that.


----------



## flykelley

Take the plows off boys, no plowing yet. It is just wet and nasty here in North Oakland Co. They just canceled the winter storm advisory for Oakland Co. Am I gald I didn't mount the plow and put the salt spreader in the truck. Maybe next time.

Regards Mike


----------



## Eyesell

That is true, usually pulling off the plow and getting the mowers out makes it snow, or if I wash my truck, one or the other, LOLOLOL, I can't stand the wait


----------



## yzf1000_rider

Think iam going to cahnge carrers.. iam going to be a weatherman they get what 100 thousand a year to tell lies? hell i can do that. maybe not feel good about myself but hell then i can sell the plow and just sit home and watch the havoc i can cause. ill start right now. with a guess 70 and sunny by the end of the weekend. sounds like i can be a weatherman huh? DAMMIT JUST SNOW ALREADY!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KcDiversified

*I have arrived*

Fellow darter....took your advice and signed up to this sight.


----------



## Superior L & L

1:44pm and the rain in Fenton is starting to ALMOST look like snow. Wait it is snow but its melting when it hits the ground because:bluebounc of all the rain


----------



## Superior L & L

1:45 snow stopped and its back to rain


----------



## Sharper Edge

*looking for sub*

Annarbor area plow, salt and walks @ Sears anyone looking for work


----------



## PremierLand

I freaking hate michigan. Everyone last year got snow but us, and same damn thing today, I need to put my trucks to work.


----------



## Five Star Lawn Care LLC

we will be fine....i could care less if i plow....just give me some small snows and ice so i can salt payup payup payup 

we have to make our money back on these bins


----------



## DJC

We ended up with about 6 inches, maybe a little more in spots.


----------



## firelwn82

Good to know DJC. Why dont you load the snow you piled up and truck it to me. Then I will spread it around on my sites. Sounds like a good idea to me..:crying:


----------



## Snowman19

Yeah, stop hogging all the snow!!!! :waving:


----------



## alternative

This is the part of winter I dislike the most.. Watching the weather, waiting, getting ready, planning, and then NOTHING. It sucks, but siht happens when you're in Michigan.


----------



## caruso_services

Hey guys, I am in the shelby township area. I started offering my lawncare customers snow services this year. I have an ATV, Blower, Shovel. 30 Customer signed on for this season, will I have a problem getting to all of them with this equipment. Thanks for the input.


----------



## PremierLand

do u have a plow on your truck?


----------



## caruso_services

Not yet, do you think I will need one for the first season? Just the plow on the atv.


----------



## firelwn82

I would put a blade on your truck. Ya its expensive. With 30 customers it will take you awhile to do it with an ATV and a shovel. Also you have the customer base to pay for it in no time.


----------



## PremierLand

It'd be quicker. But in all honestly, with only 30 accounts you will be fine. 2 years ago I did about 30-40 with 2 snowblowers and that was it.

But for commercials or if you want to get done real fast, you'll want a plow. Im doing 63 snow accounts with one truck this year. And subing my dump truck out.

But then again, with a plow you'll be less tired, not as cold, can work by yourself, and get all those people who flag you down when theres a storm


----------



## caruso_services

I will try to look around at prices, I really did not think I would have enough work to need a blade on my truck. Glad I asked.


----------



## PremierLand

caruso_services;327680 said:


> I will try to look around at prices, I really did not think I would have enough work to need a blade on my truck. Glad I asked.


It all depends on how much your grossing with those accounts and how long it'll take you doing it by hand vs. doing it with a plow...

For instance, say with those 30 accounts you get $36 per account and gross $1100 per storm. Say it takes you 12 hours doing it by hand, and 6 hours with a plow. Then if you have yourself vs. 2 people thats about $150 in labor your saving if you plow...

so if we get 10snowfalls it may be better to get a plow, but if we get only 5 snowfalls, your breaking even and not gaining any profit to pay your bills or yourself, only to pay off the snowplow..


----------



## caruso_services

Sorry, Internet went crazy. I would still have to do 50 % with atv/blower or shovel. A plow can only get the driveway. I am thinking you are right, and I should start with what I have, If I can't do it maybe then start looking at a plow. 

Because I am not sure how well my truck would handle the plow. Older truck, quite a few miles. I am due for a new one. But if it can handle a 16" Trailer I think a plow would be ok.


----------



## LLM Ann Arbor

Back in the day I did 25 with a blower and shovel. Its a lot of work but it can be done.


----------



## PremierLand

caruso_services;327687 said:


> Sorry, Internet went crazy. I would still have to do 50 % with atv/blower or shovel. A plow can only get the driveway. I am thinking you are right, and I should start with what I have, If I can't do it maybe then start looking at a plow.
> 
> Because I am not sure how well my truck would handle the plow. Older truck, quite a few miles. I am due for a new one. But if it can handle a 16" Trailer I think a plow would be ok.


plow are alot worse on trucks than trailers are. plows sure can shoot the front end to sh!t


----------



## PremierLand

WHY THE HELL CANT IT JUST SNOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I just want it to snow 10 times, or even better as much as it snowed 2 years ago. and I will be happier than a fat kid eating cake!!!!


----------



## LLM Ann Arbor

PremierLand;327678 said:


> It'd be quicker. But in all honestly, with only 30 accounts you will be fine. 2 years ago I did about 30-40 with 2 snowblowers and that was it.
> 
> But for commercials or if you want to get done real fast, you'll want a plow. Im doing 63 snow accounts with one truck this year. And subing my dump truck out.
> 
> But then again, with a plow you'll be less tired, not as cold, can work by yourself, and get all those people who flag you down when theres a storm


How long does it take you to complete 63 jobs by yourself?

Do you do walks and porches?


----------



## PremierLand

LLM Ann Arbor;327696 said:


> How long does it take you to complete 63 jobs by yourself?
> 
> Do you do walks and porches?


about 11 hours. Only porches.sidewalks are done by the city. But 10 are commercial, and my dump truck helps me with two commercial's on the way down to the subbing job.


----------



## bigjeeping

10 snows would be fantastic!!!!!!!
My per push accounts increase 1.5x at 5", so make that ten 5" snows! payup payup


----------



## CamLand

*Great Lakes and Midwest Forecast*

December 2006
1st-3rd. Clouds, cold winds, a few flurries. 4th-7th. Turning colder. 8th-11th. Big storm. Heavy snow, with over a foot possible. Southern Kentucky gets a mix of snow/sleet and rain. 12th-15th. Cold and dry. 16th-19th. Unsettled. 20th-23rd. Clouding up. 24th-27th. Stormy, then turning fair, colder. 28th-31st. Fair, with moderating temperatures.

January 2007
1st-3rd. Light snow. 4th-7th. Light snow continues, then clearing. 8th-11th. Periods of snow most areas. 12th-15th. Clearing, cold. 16th-19th. Light snow, flurries. 20th-23rd. Clouding up, with snow developing. 24th-27th. Clearing skies, blustery winds. 28th-31st. Fair skies, then wet.


----------



## bigjeeping

CamLand;327741 said:


> December 2006
> 8th-11th. Big storm. Heavy snow, with over a foot possible


Hmm.. weather.com 10 day outlook is currently showing temps in the high 30's for Dec 9-12th, and Sunny/Party Cloudy!!!!!!


----------



## terrapro

whats this?! is it finally coming.....i hope you guys over in the metro detroit area are getting some too. it looks like it is hitting you on the radar


----------



## PremierLand

terrapro;327799 said:


> whats this?! is it finally coming.....i hope you guys over in the metro detroit area are getting some too. it looks like it is hitting you on the radar


I Frigging wish. I hate it, everyone gets snow but us!!!


----------



## LLM Ann Arbor

I saw a couple flakes. Thats all Ive seen all season.

I dont even think the salt guys have been out here yet.


----------



## LLM Ann Arbor

PremierLand;327697 said:


> about 11 hours. Only porches.sidewalks are done by the city. But 10 are commercial, and my dump truck helps me with two commercial's on the way down to the subbing job.


I didnt know any cities round here still did that. They used to where I grew up in Berkley, but havent since maybe 1970.

They'de come blasting in with jeeps with brushes on them.

Probably subbed out. I dont think the city actually did them, but that was 36 years ago.


----------



## heavy detroit

*subcontractor needed*

Hello

I may need a plow sub for when we get 3". Please send a PM if you have some time available. The sites range from Ypsilanti to Troy but most are in western wayne county.

Thanks


----------



## Dogbonz

Anybody in the Grand Rapids area, need a sub?


----------



## firelwn82

Sha right. If we weere in snow like that we would have a clue as to what to do. Not realy just being a smart ass. The only thing we have seen today is 46 flakes. That was just coming off of some dirt bags head though. Damn I hate North Oakland County, I'm moving north/west in the winter. This is crap.:crying: :crying: :realmad:


----------



## Jason Pallas

Oh mannnn! Any of you guys ever have to deal with those 30 amp relays for the plow light hook-ups? What a royal Pain In the A$$!!!! I spent from 10am til 8:30pm with a wiring schematic.
I love that Western Plow Unimount system - but those relays suck! They couldn't have mounted them in a worse place for corrosion and failure.


----------



## KcDiversified

*I need a Plow in South East Michigan*

I am looking for a used plow for my 2002 Ford F150.

Thank you,


----------



## FaulknerLwnCare

livonia here


----------



## Five Star Lawn Care LLC

i will take about 30 more of those storms please....its nice to be out and salting

LET IT SNOW!!!!
LET IT SNOW!!!!
LET IT SNOW!!!!
LET IT SNOW!!!!
LET IT SNOW!!!!
LET IT SNOW!!!!


----------



## flykelley

Five Star Lawn Care LLC;329359 said:


> i will take about 30 more of those storms please....its nice to be out and salting
> 
> LET IT SNOW!!!!
> LET IT SNOW!!!!
> LET IT SNOW!!!!
> LET IT SNOW!!!!
> LET IT SNOW!!!!
> LET IT SNOW!!!!


Yea it was nice, had enough to plow and even did some salting. We need more snow but for the first event it went well. Got to get use to having 800 pounds of steel hanging off the front of the truck. Easy night, very light and powered snow.

Regards Mike


----------



## LLM Ann Arbor

flykelley;329361 said:


> Yea it was nice, had enough to plow and even did some salting. We need more snow but for the first event it went well. Got to get use to having 800 pounds of steel hanging off the front of the truck. Easy night, very light and powered snow.
> 
> Regards Mike


How much snow did you get in waterford?

We only got 1/2 to 3/4 of an inch here.

Great for the salt guys but no plowing here.

You had plowable snow?


----------



## flykelley

LLM Ann Arbor;329365 said:


> How much snow did you get in waterford?
> 
> We only got 1/2 to 3/4 of an inch here.
> 
> Great for the salt guys but no plowing here.
> 
> You had plowable snow?


Yea we had enough to plow, I thought my wife was crazy when she called me last night and said you better get the plow on. I was at the plant were we only got about 1.5. I left work and went and started checking my sites and all of the site's in Waterford had about 3 inchs of poweder on them. Went home hooked up the plow and off I went.

Regards Mike


----------



## LLM Ann Arbor

Awsome. Nothing plowable here near or in Ann Arbor yet. Just salting.

Would like to hear from the other northern and oakland county guys. My dad lives in berkley and got 3/4ths an inch.


----------



## CamLand

FaulknerLwnCare;329048 said:


> livonia here


Paul ,Return my emails please...


----------



## cgrappler135

Hey Five Star, you still doing Levan Medical Center this year?


----------



## Sharper Edge

*looking for sub work*

Looking for sub work, brighton, Ann Arbor, wixom, Milford or somewhere in between.
3- plow trucks 2- have salters Quad, blowers and spreaders for walks. all my guys are off for winter and ready any time it snows.
734-649-4415


----------



## toolin

Hey Michiganders!

Anyone have a reasonably late model truck and plow set up for sale?
Interested in buying 2.

THanks


----------



## LLM Ann Arbor

Yeah...if we dont get some damned snow soon there will be a lot of trucks for sale.

Cheap.


----------



## alternative

*Snow Report*

St. Clair Shores, at 6:00am .5" Salting only today!


----------



## bigjeeping

Salted last night here in ann arbor and got maybe 1/8" accum over night. Whopppeeee!


----------



## terrapro

half an inch here, no salt calls yet


----------



## Five Star Lawn Care LLC

cgrappler135;330053 said:


> Hey Five Star, you still doing Levan Medical Center this year?


yup...now that i live like 4 blocks from it easy as heck to just run over there at a moments notice.


----------



## Five Star Lawn Care LLC

terrapro;330610 said:


> half an inch here, no salt calls yet


1/2" and no salt calls.....those people must be some Cheap SOB's...if i let 1/2" sit on some of my lots for more than an hour i would probably get canned


----------



## hillbillyexpres

Where Do You Get For 48 A Yd. I Am Downriver And Pay 57.00. I May Be Needing A Sub Contractor Through The Year. If Anyone Is In The Downriver Area Let Me Know. I Am Also Able To Accept Any Overflow That You Guys May Have. I Will Sub For You. This Was A Great Idea. Thank For Starting It.


----------



## cgrappler135

Five Star Lawn Care LLC;330789 said:


> yup...now that i live like 4 blocks from it easy as heck to just run over there at a moments notice.


Yeah thats sweet! You always have that place lookin real good! I do the Dermatology office and Vet. Hospital right next door to that place! I sometime see you guys over their when i'm doing em!


----------



## jetskiman6969

Well, it looks like its going to be one of those winters..........the salt guys making all the money, us plow guys just waiting for something measurable, like 3'' or more.


----------



## Tscape

I'm glad I made the move and bought a salter! Last year was too tough to go through again.


----------



## LLM Ann Arbor

Turfscape LLC;331046 said:


> I'm glad I made the move and bought a salter! Last year was too tough to go through again.


I am making that same move next year. This is rediculous.

What kind of unit did you end up getting TS? Did you ever off that other used western?

And to answer the question above about salt Prices....some of these guys are buying truckloads....what is it....55-60 yards at a time? I forget what they hold.


----------



## Tscape

I bought a Sno-way from Thesier's in South Lyon. I let the Western go for $600.


----------



## LLM Ann Arbor

Well you made a good call. I'l be making the same one next fall.

Of course we wil get 70 inches next winter.

Good for you Mike.


----------



## Jason Pallas

We got enough to plow over on the far Northeast side today. 'Bout 2 inches. I got home in Northern Macomb and had to drive through white-out conditions up here. Northern Macomb got 2-3inches between 5-7pm. I'm dure all you guys are out working now.


----------



## yzf1000_rider

Just Left New Haven From A Friends House They Got Like 4 Inches And Still Coming Down But Slowing Up This Is Crap I Live 15 Miles Away And I Got Like 1/8 Inch


----------



## PremierLand

Anyone need help? I have two trucks ready to go. And as of now, no snow in Wayne County.

313 477 4505


----------



## naco

where at in wayne county?


----------



## PremierLand

naco;331305 said:


> where at in wayne county?


gp, hw, scs

this morning we had about an inch or so in scs, and about 2" south of vernier. as of now nothing, but we're expecting .5" tonight. Just enough to salt!


----------



## naco

e-mail me or call me 586-531-1315, or i'll give you a call tomorrow, i'm at the airport


----------



## Five Star Lawn Care LLC

LLM Ann Arbor;331111 said:


> I am making that same move next year. This is rediculous.
> 
> What kind of unit did you end up getting TS? Did you ever off that other used western?
> 
> And to answer the question above about salt Prices....some of these guys are buying truckloads....what is it....55-60 yards at a time? I forget what they hold.


I get my salt for $40 a ton delivered in 50 ton loads....the only bad thing about this is you have to have a storage bin and a loader to load the trucks....but the savings is incredable the place we get our salt from charges 50 a ton for you to p/u..10 bucks extra a ton is huge when your running 300-400 tons a year


----------



## heliski989

Yo turfscapes what sites are you ding this year? i didnt see you the other night? where does brian have you picking up salt?


----------



## Tscape

I am still at Plymouth-Green. I also did some Canton sites for salting, mainly because one of Brian's guys who looks like he orders the roast duck with the mango salsa, couldn't get his rig working. I have been loading at Wolverine. I'll run into you soon enough. We haven't even gotten started this year.


----------



## deere-cat

I'm looking for some sub work, if we ever get something to plow. Newer truck and V-plow, reliable driver. Not just a kid.

Based in Milan, MI, I travel to all of Monroe County, southern Wayne County, southern Washtenaw County and eastern Lenawee County. Maybe a little further, if it's a big enough job.

Feel free to email me if you want to discuss it further:
[email protected]

Heavy equipment available to stack and move piles, if needed.


----------



## rgrimes945

*Come play I'm in Raleigh NC..*

I'm dying in the waiting... some one pm me I'll go almost anywhere..

The Inclement Weather Contractor..


----------



## Snoflo

LOL Im a knob...Hi all from Redford MI, hey five sta I can get you direct salt shipments of 50 tons cheaper. saw thread and entered on page 1 looking at five stars comment on a very profitable weekend last week in Livonia....thinking he must of went traveling...then I cought on and found that page one was from 2004 LOL.


----------



## Snoflo

hillbillyexpres;330811 said:


> Where Do You Get For 48 A Yd. I Am Downriver And Pay 57.00. I May Be Needing A Sub Contractor Through The Year. If Anyone Is In The Downriver Area Let Me Know. I Am Also Able To Accept Any Overflow That You Guys May Have. I Will Sub For You. This Was A Great Idea. Thank For Starting It.


Try E&A Landscape Supply in redford on Plymouth Road they sell Bulk for $50.00 per yard and even cheaper if you pre pay for certain amounts. I know they are selling to a lot of down river guys.


----------



## kingplow

deere-cat;332074 said:


> I'm looking for some sub work, if we ever get something to plow. Newer truck and V-plow, reliable driver. Not just a kid.
> 
> Based in Milan, MI, I travel to all of Monroe County, southern Wayne County, southern Washtenaw County and eastern Lenawee County. Maybe a little further, if it's a big enough job.
> 
> Feel free to email me if you want to discuss it further:
> [email protected]
> 
> Heavy equipment available to stack and move piles, if needed.


you say not just a kid...whats that supposed to mean i might be younger compaired to you but i have plunty accounts and run my own business. have plunty of work even contract them out the reason you older guys ar looking for work is that you want top dollar and drive slow so ill take a kid with a new truck and a little experiance over an older guy any day of the week


----------



## alternative

kingplow;332292 said:


> you say not just a kid...whats that supposed to mean i might be younger compaired to you but i have plunty accounts and run my own business. have plunty of work even contract them out the reason you older guys ar looking for work is that you want top dollar and drive slow so ill take a kid with a new truck and a little experiance over an older guy any day of the week


haha...thats funny- now you're gonna start an age war! Whats PLUNTY? you mean Plenty


----------



## kingplow

alternative;332298 said:


> haha...thats funny- now you're gonna start an age war! Whats PLUNTY? you mean Plenty


yeah thats what i ment was a little early forgot everyone in forums are english teachers sorry will type slower next time


----------



## Tscape

kingplow;332303 said:


> yeah thats what i ment was a little early forgot everyone in forums are english teachers sorry will type slower next time


Capitalize the first word of a sentence and put a period at the end, youngster.   And lighten up. The geezer was just looking for some work. We were all kids once. (man, I hate the kid version of me)


----------



## Mark Oomkes

kingplow;332303 said:


> yeah thats what i ment was a little early forgot everyone in forums are english teachers sorry will type slower next time


Literacy should not be considered optional in computer based communication. Think about it.


----------



## Keith_480231

What the heck is going on with the weather??? This upcomming week it is going to be near 50??? I thought that we all were off to a decent start this year. Oopps my fault forgot this IS Michigan.


----------



## LLM Ann Arbor

Its gonna be a bad season all the way around unless you live in lake effect areas. Which we dont. Even the salt guys are gonna take a beating around here this year.

Im really bummed.


----------



## PremierLand

LLM Ann Arbor;332384 said:


> Its gonna be a bad season all the way around unless you live in lake effect areas. Which we dont. Even the salt guys are gonna take a beating around here this year.
> 
> Im really bummed.


stop thinking negative dude. Its not even middle of winter yet!!!!


----------



## flykelley

PremierLand;332388 said:


> stop thinking negative dude. Its not even middle of winter yet!!!!


Hi Mark
Its still early in the season, heck 2 years ago we didn't plow until the first week of Jan. It was like someone throw on the snow switch and we had a real good year, so don't throw it out the window yet. There is still plenty of winter left.

Regards Mike


----------



## PremierLand

I agree Mike. Just trying to get people to stop thinking negative.


Anyway Mike, did you ever have a problem with the throttle in your chevy. Like a little hesitation every once and a while?


----------



## flykelley

PremierLand;332392 said:


> I agree Mike. Just trying to get people to stop thinking negative.
> 
> Anyway Mike, did you ever have a problem with the throttle in your chevy. Like a little hesitation every once and a while?


Hi Mark, never had that problem. Is it at cold start or after its warmed up and you ahve been driving it? It sounds like you need to get it in to the dealer.

Regards Mike


----------



## PremierLand

flykelley;332394 said:


> Hi Mark, never had that problem. Is it at cold start or after its warmed up and you ahve been driving it? It sounds like you need to get it in to the dealer.
> 
> Regards Mike


its barely noticeable, and it only happens once in a while (like 4 times and only 4000 miles on it). It happened when it was warmed up. If it happens again I will take it in. But its barely noticeable and only noticeable if your the driver.


----------



## LLM Ann Arbor

PremierLand;332388 said:


> stop thinking negative dude. Its not even middle of winter yet!!!!


The guy I sub for says the same thing. Thing is. I can think as positively as anyone wants me too. Its not going to change Mother nature one eyeota, or the Farmers Almanac thats already been printed, and he gets paid if it snows or not. I dont.


----------



## Five Star Lawn Care LLC

Snoflo;332169 said:


> LOL Im a knob...Hi all from Redford MI, hey five sta I can get you direct salt shipments of 50 tons cheaper. saw thread and entered on page 1 looking at five stars comment on a very profitable weekend last week in Livonia....thinking he must of went traveling...then I cought on and found that page one was from 2004 LOL.


how much $ are we looking at?...i could posibly bring in 400-600 tons a season between me and All In One


----------



## alternative

WINTER does not officially start for another couple of weeks. Anyone thats been around for a while can probably remember snow at or before Thanksgiving. Those days are gone, thanks to "global warming". :angry:


----------



## Tscape

Well let's take a little break from prognosticating if we can't exercise the principle of "the power of positive thinking".


----------



## LLM Ann Arbor

Im just going by what the farmers almanac has said, and they are right most of the time. They've been doing this longer than any of us.

Honestly I hope they are wrong, but they usually aren't.

They called for very little snow in areas except lake effect this year in the northeast.

So far.....they are right on. The one thing they are wrong about....is that we will get 12 inches next week. Which is what they said.

Its going to be in the mid fifties.


----------



## LLM Ann Arbor

Zone 2: Great Lakes and Midwest States....From The Farmers Almanac.


December 2006
1st-3rd. Clouds, cold winds, a few flurries. 4th-7th. Turning colder. 8th-11th. Big storm. Heavy snow, with over a foot possible. Southern Kentucky gets a mix of snow/sleet and rain. 12th-15th. Cold and dry. 16th-19th. Unsettled. 20th-23rd. Clouding up. 24th-27th. Stormy, then turning fair, colder. 28th-31st. Fair, with moderating temperatures.

January 2007
1st-3rd. Light snow. 4th-7th. Light snow continues, then clearing. 8th-11th. Periods of snow most areas. 12th-15th. Clearing, cold. 16th-19th. Light snow, flurries. 20th-23rd. Clouding up, with snow developing. 24th-27th. Clearing skies, blustery winds. 28th-31st. Fair skies, then wet.


----------



## terrapro

"8th-11th. Big storm. Heavy snow, with over a foot possible."

lol yeah in the sunshiny blue skies and 45degree weather.


----------



## LLM Ann Arbor

terrapro;332521 said:


> "8th-11th. Big storm. Heavy snow, with over a foot possible."
> 
> lol yeah in the sunshiny blue skies and 45degree weather.


Stop being so negative!

lol

Think positively!


----------



## Tscape

Seriously LLM Ann Arbor, do you think I have not read the almanac after its been posted here 3-4 times? You can take that, what Chuck Gaidica says, and .40 and buy yourself a cup of coffee. It's for hayseed farmers and little old ladies who have finished the Prevention magazine next to their toilet.

It'll snow. Don't believe me? Then sell your plow and go polish your mower. Sheesh.


----------



## LLM Ann Arbor

I hope Im wrong.

I pray Im wrong.

But why am I supposed to believe you, and not believe a meteorologist, and a group thats forcasted the weather for over 100 years with verifiable accuracy.

Im sure it'll snow too.....but no where near the 41 inch average.

Last year was slow, and we had ten inches on the ground at this time.

Like I said.....I hope I and everyone else is as wrong as a three dollar bill TS.


----------



## Tscape

You want to be right? Fine. You are right. It is going to be way below the avareage, which will thin out the heard. Fewer lowballers and johnny come latelies and maybe then our earnings will go up because that influence on the market will be lessened. There. There is a bright side to everything, isn't there?


----------



## amw

*For Sale*

*FOR SALE*

WHELEN STROBE LIGHTBAR

Light bar is 65 inches long x approximately 10.5 wide x 4 tall.

It has:
4 strobes, amber, on the corners
4 amber flashers (2 front 2 rear) 
2 red brake / turn signals (rear)
2 clear work lights.

The control box has 4 working switches:
Corner Strobe Lights
Front Flashing Lights 
Rear Flashing Lights
Rear Work Lights

This light bar was removed (with care) from a Ford F-250. All the wiring that was installed has been remover and is included.

eBay auction # 180060164008

Pictures are in the auction.

Thanks,


----------



## deere-cat

kingplow;332292 said:


> you say not just a kid...whats that supposed to mean i might be younger compaired to you but i have plunty accounts and run my own business. have plunty of work even contract them out the reason you older guys ar looking for work is that you want top dollar and drive slow so ill take a kid with a new truck and a little experiance over an older guy any day of the week


Hey, thanks, Kingplow. You made my point perfectly. "Not just a kid" means being able to properly communicate, for one. Don't worry, I won't waste time picking apart your post. I don't have that much time. 

For the sake of your "plunty accounts", I hope you can plow better than you can type!

Get off my back, and don't take my original comment personally.


----------



## Jason Pallas

I've been doing this for a LONG time (plowing). I can remember years in which we have had nothing and then 10 to 12 pushes in one month alone. There was one year we were out 11 times in December and then only 2 times the rest of the year. There were other years that we weren't out at all in December and then we were out 10 or so times in January. I even remember a few years back when we were only about 3 or 4 times until the end of January and then we were out almost 10 times in February and 3 or four times in March.
My point is - any one month can make a year. Weather patterns change. A couple of low pressure troughs in the right place and a stalled high pressure ridge and you can throw all the Farmer's Almanac and long range NOAA forecasts out the window (and into the snow drift) - you'll have Alberta Clippers lined up like flights at Metro Airport at X-mas - ready to dump 2-3 inches at a pop into your pocket. You just have to sit and wait and STAY POSITIVE.


----------



## LLM Ann Arbor

Turfscape LLC;332572 said:


> You want to be right? Fine. You are right. It is going to be way below the avareage, which will thin out the heard. Fewer lowballers and johnny come latelies and maybe then our earnings will go up because that influence on the market will be lessened. There. There is a bright side to everything, isn't there?


Ouch.

I am curious to see what happens to seasonal contracts after two straight years of low snowfall though. Any long term guys in the industry ben through that before?

Id assume they are hard to sell the following year.


----------



## Tscape

People who manage commercial properties _want_ seasonal contracts. That is a fact that is not going to change. They budget for it and don't sit and count the snowflakes. Why do you have such a hair on your tongue about that?


----------



## LLM Ann Arbor

Jason Pallas;332748 said:


> I've been doing this for a LONG time (plowing). I can remember years in which we have had nothing and then 10 to 12 pushes in one month alone. There was one year we were out 11 times in December and then only 2 times the rest of the year. There were other years that we weren't out at all in December and then we were out 10 or so times in January. I even remember a few years back when we were only about 3 or 4 times until the end of January and then we were out almost 10 times in February and 3 or four times in March.
> My point is - any one month can make a year. Weather patterns change. A couple of low pressure troughs in the right place and a stalled high pressure ridge and you can throw all the Farmer's Almanac and long range NOAA forecasts out the window (and into the snow drift) - you'll have Alberta Clippers lined up like flights at Metro Airport at X-mas - ready to dump 2-3 inches at a pop into your pocket. You just have to sit and wait and STAY POSITIVE.


I agree...and I hope it happens, but you can be postive till you are blue in the face and 2+ 2 will never equal 5.

Just sayin.


----------



## LLM Ann Arbor

Turfscape LLC;332770 said:


> People who manage commercial properties _want_ seasonal contracts. That is a fact that is not going to change. They budget for it and don't sit and count the snowflakes. Why do you have such a hair on your tongue about that?


Because I dont accept money for nothing TS. Never have, never will, unless they absolutely want it, but I'll only accept it after trying to convince them a per push agreement is in their best interest. Which its hard to argue that it isn't.

If contractors were so sold on seasonals they'de sell Ice management on seasonals as well.

Why dont they?

Because theyde never get the contract because theyde have to price it through the roof to what....protect themselves.

Its not about the client anymore. It's about the contractors interests and wallet and thats fine.....as long as no ones getting robbed.


----------



## Tscape

LLM Ann Arbor;332772 said:


> Because I dont accept money for nothing TS. Never have, never will, unless they absolutely want it, but I'll only accept it after trying to convince them a per push agreement is in their best interest. Which its hard to argue that it isn't.


It is not about anyone trying to get over on a client. It is a fair average, *FOR BUDGETING PURPOSES!* And as you are trying to convince them that they should do business differently, the serious big accounts that is, they will be thinking, "next".

De-icing is usually included with plowing. I don't know what you're talking about there.

Dude, it is about the client. This is a service industry in a free market economy. Why don't you climb down off your high horse and quit trying to save the world from itself?


----------



## LLM Ann Arbor

Turfscape LLC;332773 said:


> It is not about anyone trying to get over on a client. It is a fair average, *FOR BUDGETING PURPOSES!* And as you are trying to convince them that they should do business differently, the serious big accounts that is, they will be thinking, "next".


Thats fine.

It's not very business savvy, but thats fine.

If they want to roll the dice with their budget...let them. Theres plenty that will see it my way, and appreciate the honest advice, and say "Yes! Finally!" someone looking out for my best interests instead of only their own.

If a cell phone company came to you and said TS....Use our service. We know you spend 100 a month on service now, and dont get a rebate if you only use fifty dollars in service, but we will credit your account that fifty you dont use, or only charge you for what you do use with no additional fees. What would you say?

No....thats ok. I have 100 budgeted for my phone, regardless of how many minutes I use?


----------



## LLM Ann Arbor

Its my belief that a lot of people "prefer" seasonals like you say, and I dont dispute that they do, but they prefer them because they've been ripped off by contractors in the past, with confusing agreements, and crazy mathmatics. It's just "easier" for them to pay one fee twice a year, and forget about it

Im not trying to aggravate you TS. We just see things differently and I've been in these busineses in one fashion or another since 1981.


Ive seen all the tricks. Heard all the comments made at the coffee maker about the client.

Im just trying to do whats best for me, and my current and prospective clientele is all, and getting positive feedback.

Im sorry if it goes against the popular theories.


----------



## Tscape

You just don't get it. Let me try to connect the dots for you. Big company. Board of Directors. One of those guys is Vice Pres of Operations. He has a guy down the hall next to the broom closet working for him, Facilities Manager they call him. He needs to give the boss a budget for fiscal year 07 (July 06-July 07). Outdoor maintenance is one line in that budget, covers mowing, shrubs, trees, asphalt repair, snow/ice mgmt, lighting, signage, etc. He asks you for numbers. He asks your competitor for numbers. How do they stack up? Yours are all convoluted featuring trigger depths, per push prices, increases at 6" and 8", seperate billing for walks. Your competitor says $1250 per month covers snow/ice and grass. Who do you think is playing the game the right way? Who gets the contract?


----------



## LLM Ann Arbor

I get that, and dont fool yourself into thinking ice management is included in a seasonal contract. Most Do Not include it. But I get what you are saying.

But like I said.....I can save them money, and if thats still important to the President of the company, and may keep that Op's manager under his allocated budget on average, and maybe receive a bonus for five minutes of their time for an easy explanation of how this business works, then those are my target customers.

You do realize most Operation Managers get a percentage of the money they save the company, right? For the structured companies you are refering to anyways.

Like I said....I can read their body language, and ask them "what they want", and briefly suggest alternatives and options to provide cost savings. If their bodies or lips tell me different?

Fine....they can get a seasonal bid no problem. They _are_ on the menu.


----------



## Jason Pallas

What Turfscape is saying is that the really big accounts don't like surprises. So, seasonal contracts are all they want. They won't even look at pre push/per time contracts. Regardless these larger accounts (and some smaller ones too) will always opt for the seasonal contract. 
ie: The beancounters (accountants) at Kmart don't like surprises. So, they'd rather pay a flat seasonal rate of $XXXX. This way they can budget for their snow maintenance. They know that it will be $XX each month for a seasonal total of $XXX. No surprises. So, if it snows 2 times or 25 times, their cost is the same and fixed. They're really not concerned about the value for their dollar - they're more concerned that they don't go over budget and that what they budget is what they will pay. For this reason, there will always be seasonal contract demand.
We've done some larger corps on per push contracts - and although in the long run they usually come out way ahead, they really hate it when they get a bill for a month that had 10 or 11 pushes and saltings. Their accounts have heart attacks and the managers get really uptight about being over-budget.
For this reason, a lot of guys that have been in the biz for a long time have begun to use blended contracts - those that guarantee say .... 12 pushes for $1200 and then the ability to purchase additional pushes (if needed) at $90 (or whatever)..... just an example.


----------



## LLM Ann Arbor

And my rates go 1.5 to 6" 6 to 9" 9 to 12" 12 to 15" and I dont charge extra for anything, especiallysidewalks.
Its a complete job always for one price depending on the amountofsnowfall. return visits are no charge. Its all based on the amount of snow, for each individual storm.

You see. I dont use that confusing, convoluted pricing scheme most companies use.

Fresh approach. Easy transaction. Availability, great service, no hassle, with the clients interests first and foremost. Including their wallets and budgets.

It will pay off in spades, eventually.

And I dont come cheap.


----------



## LLM Ann Arbor

Jason Pallas;332808 said:


> What Turfscape is saying is that the really big accounts don't like surprises.
> They're really not concerned about the value for their dollar


Thats a bummer.

And Im not going after really big accounts. Smaller to medium sized commercials where I can be on a first name basis with the owners, or upper management personel is my target.

But most of my business will always be residential work because I am still convinced thats where the bigger money is for a sole proprietor, or small crew.

These people may be business people that have taken all the same courses you guys took in college, and more, but they are still consumers, and understand saving money and the easy hassle free transaction.

If they dont....then maybe we aren't a good fit.

But like I said. I can put out a seasonal bid if thats what they really want. I just want five minutes of their time to make sure they know thats what they want, and explore options to suit their needs and desires, while staying within their specifications.


----------



## Superior L & L

LLM Ann Arbor;332806 said:


> I get that, and dont fool yourself into thinking ice management is included in a seasonal contract. Most Do Not include it. But I get what you are saying.
> .


I ve wrote lots of contracts over the years and all include salt. I would not do it any other way. If its a contract it includes everythink except off site hauling if needed.


----------



## Jason Pallas

Snow removal for larger companies is more like an insurance policy. They just want to know it's there and it works and it will be $X a month. Beyond that, whether they use it or not, they don't really care. As long as it's there, it's a constant and it works when they need it - that's what they want.
They don't give a crap about 1-6 inches, 9-12 inches etc.... What they care about is an easy number to budget -$1250 a month, that's easy, that's within budget. They don't want to take the time to understand a different pricing structure that may save then a few dollars. In the grand scheme, the money they save isn't worth the time it takes to understand a different pricing structure. Like it or not, that's the American corporate structure.


----------



## Tscape

LLM Ann Arbor;332811 said:


> 1.5 to 6" 6 to 9" 9 to 12" 12 to 15"


You think anybody that doesn't own a plow isn't confused by that? What if it snows 6", 9", or 12"?

You are trying to re-invent the wheel here. You think that these facilities managers are not right in your face about the service they are getting? Think again! You are right on their speed dial. When? In the middle of the storm. Are they writing you a check because you stayed up all night because Jerry Hodak said we were getting 3" and we ended up with nothing? We provide a tough service at unpredictable times, and we are expected to do it perfectly. 
Hey, do what you do. But it is not any different from what the rest of the hard working people here do. You sir, can't do it any better than me, Mr. Pallas, Mr Oomkes, Premierland, or any of the other folks that you seem to be denigrating.


----------



## LLM Ann Arbor

paphillips;332820 said:


> I ve wrote lots of contracts over the years and all include salt. I would not do it any other way. If its a contract it includes everythink except off site hauling if needed.


I think you are in the minority, but good for you for making it an easy to understand transaction.

Is that unlimited? Or only up to a certain amount then per event.

Thanks for the EA Landscaping tip too by the way....Nice website and good prices.....

I think it was you that brought them up recently...if Im not mistaken.


----------



## LLM Ann Arbor

Jason Pallas;332821 said:


> Snow removal for larger companies is more like an insurance policy. They just want to know it's there and it works and it will be $X a month. Beyond that, whether they use it or not, they don't really care. As long as it's there, it's a constant and it works when they need it - that's what they want.
> They don't give a crap about 1-6 inches, 9-12 inches etc.... What they care about is an easy number to budget -$1250 a month, that's easy, that's within budget. They don't want to take the time to understand a different pricing structure that may save then a few dollars. In the grand scheme, the money they save isn't worth the time it takes to understand a different pricing structure. Like it or not, that's the American corporate structure.


Thats fine. And I can see the advantages from an accounting standpoint to some degree, and that its somewhat easier to handle for a busy accounts payable management team.

Problem is. Im not an insurance salesman, and I have to believe that after a few years in a row of watching themselves pay a lot of money, for very little service in reference to what they have expended. They start scratchin their heads.

My goal and hope, is to walk in right at that moment.

If they have been conditioned to just accept it and move on, writing checks? Great.I have a bank that would gladly accept them. But I want them to have the option to make a qualified decision, and if that takes some re education of the client? Some confident assurances?

Thats what I'll do.


----------



## Jason Pallas

LLM - I do agree with you that the growing trend with resi and small business service is towards per push/time pricing. I remember when seasonal resi pricing was $500 to $650 a year. These days, you're lucky to get $350. At that price, the risk of a seasonal contract is not worth it for THE CONTRACTOR. At anything under $475, seasonal resi contracts aren't worth the risk.


----------



## LLM Ann Arbor

Turfscape LLC;332825 said:


> You think anybody that doesn't own a plow isn't confused by that? What if it snows 6", 9", or 12"?
> 
> You are trying to re-invent the wheel here. You think that these facilities managers are not right in your face about the service they are getting? Think again! You are right on their speed dial. When? In the middle of the storm. Are they writing you a check because you stayed up all night because Jerry Hodak said we were getting 3" and we ended up with nothing? We provide a tough service at unpredictable times, and we are expected to do it perfectly.
> Hey, do what you do. But it is not any different from what the rest of the hard working people here do. You sir, can't do it any better than me, Mr. Pallas, Mr Oomkes, Premierland, or any of the other folks that you seem to be denigrating.


If you feel I've denigrated you for discussing an issue, with courtesy....what can I say.

I have a different ethic than you Mike. A different approach. Im sorry you are offended by good honest discussion of this business.

Im sure you will find this statement in and of itself, offensive, argumentative and condescending.

Again. What can I say.


----------



## LLM Ann Arbor

Jason Pallas;332837 said:


> LLM - I do agree with you that the growing trend with resi and small business service is towards per push/time pricing. I remember when seasonal resi pricing was $500 to $650 a year. These days, you're lucky to get $350. At that price, the risk of a seasonal contract is not worth it for THE CONTRACTOR. At anything under $475, seasonal resi contracts aren't worth the risk.


Maybe I should have stated earlier in the discussion that Im not going after, or interested necessarily in National accounts, or accounts where you wouldn't have access to the decision makers if you didn't own a fax machine.

Sorry about that, and thanks for keeping your lid on and making a lot of good points even though we still and will disagree on a few business tactics and management styles Jason.

Im not a pro at this. Im not a college educated man with a business management degree and learn things here every day, and appreciate the discussions and education you, others, and this place provides.


----------



## Jason Pallas

_



Problem is. Im not an insurance salesman, and I have to believe that after a few years in a row of watching themselves pay a lot of money, for very little service in reference to what they have expended. They start scratchin their heads.

My goal and hope, is to walk in right at that moment.

If they have been conditioned to just accept it and move on, writing checks? Great.I have a bank that would gladly accept them. But I want them to have the option to make a qualified decision, and if that takes some re education of the client? Some confident assurances?

Thats what I'll do.

Click to expand...

_ LLM ANN ARBOR

When Op managers look at bids, they want to compare apples to apples. They don't want to even consider oranges. Your plan my seem good - BUT, they will not to take the risk of an anomoly that could crush a budget and loose them their job.......
An Op manager won't want to risk saving the company a couple of thousand dollars at the expense of possibly coming in $15,000 over budget in the first month if we get a month with say...15 snowfalls. So, his choice is ... stay the course and pay about what they've paid last year OR risk it with a new price structure that could save the company some sizeable $ but could also very quickly put him way over budget in a hurry and have the VP screaming for his job. It's a no brainer. Stay the course on this one and protect your job.


----------



## LLM Ann Arbor

Thats a damned good point. 5 bids on his desk, and its 33 degrees outside and he hasn't signed anything yet, and the sixth bid is mine on a per push basis.



I will offer the bids they want when its all said and done, and I just wont be firm in the fact that a per event situation is the only way I'll do business, or bid because it isn't.

But if that was the scenario on that day? Id expect to be looked over.

I think what I need is a couple good events. lol

I think we all need it, but I enjoy the exchange of ideas.


----------



## ECS

Jason Pallas;332848 said:


> LLM ANN ARBOR
> 
> When Op managers look at bids, they want to compare apples to apples. They don't want to even consider oranges. Your plan my seem good - BUT, they will not to take the risk of an anomoly that could crush a budget and loose them their job.......
> An Op manager won't want to risk saving the company a couple of thousand dollars at the expense of possibly coming in $15,000 over budget in the first month if we get a month with say...15 snowfalls. So, his choice is ... stay the course and pay about what they've paid last year OR risk it with a new price structure that could save the company some sizeable $ but could also very quickly put him way over budget in a hurry and have the VP screaming for his job. It's a no brainer. Stay the course on this one and protect your job.


That is exactly what I was just thinking as I have been reading the last 2 pages.


----------



## Jason Pallas

LLM - No problem. You do bring up good points - don't get me wrong. I know we've had disagreements before but I'm glad to see we can discuss issues like this - in this way. I'm glad to impart my experience here.


----------



## bigjeeping

I'm so [email protected]#$ing tired of reading this thread.


----------



## ECS

Well then don't read it. 

There has been a lot of great information created in this thread. A lot of information that maybe someone doesn't know or think about.


----------



## Jason Pallas

The best thing for the inside of a man is the outside of a horse. ECS


Hey - truer words were never said. I like that. Got three myself: a 18.5 hand Percheron/Draft, a 18 hand thoroughbred and 15 hand arabian/quarter.


----------



## Superior L & L

LLM Ann Arbor;332830 said:


> I think you are in the minority, but good for you for making it an easy to understand transaction.
> 
> Is that unlimited? Or only up to a certain amount then per event.
> 
> Thanks for the EA Landscaping tip too by the way....Nice website and good prices.....
> 
> I think it was you that brought them up recently...if I'm not mistaken.


Its a unlimited. So i guess I'm in the insurance business but it works really well for me. In my area we do between 35-42 salts per season (average over last 10 years).When we write contracts i us 45 for the number of salts.


----------



## Tscape

http://detroit.craigslist.org/pts/246379607.html

not mine


----------



## Snoflo

Five Star Lawn Care LLC;332494 said:


> how much $ are we looking at?...i could posibly bring in 400-600 tons a season between me and All In One


How many tons can you take in at one time?


----------



## Five Star Lawn Care LLC

100 at a time...split into 2 bins


----------



## PremierLand

Where can I get wings for a Western Ultramount 8' 6" footer?


Thanks Guys


----------



## Metro Lawn

PremierLand;332989 said:


> Where can I get wings for a Western Ultramount 8' 6" footer?
> 
> Thanks Guys


Mark, have you checked with Angelo's? I think the Pro-Wings are made to fit most plows. I am happy with the season so far. I have made more in 1 week than all of last season on my per push accounts.


----------



## PremierLand

Turfscape LLC;332938 said:


> http://detroit.craigslist.org/pts/246379607.html
> 
> not mine


i wonder why so cheap? broken? stolen?


----------



## Tscape

PremierLand;333082 said:


> i wonder why so cheap? broken? stolen?


Says it needs work. Maybe someone bought it with a truck and they don't want it.


----------



## Tscape

http://detroit.craigslist.org/car/246806901.html

Put it with this truck and there is your $2000 salting rig.


----------



## Snoflo

PremierLand;332989 said:


> Where can I get wings for a Western Ultramount 8' 6" footer?
> 
> Thanks Guys


Can get them here: http://www.ealandscapesupply.com/accessories.htm scroll to bottom $200.00 some bucks.


----------



## Snoflo

Five Star Lawn Care LLC;332968 said:


> 100 at a time...split into 2 bins


Ill have to get in touch with you to give you a price.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

The last couple pages are too funny. Let's see now, the guy who is *****ing the most about lack of snow has no income because "I will only bill for work I do" and the guys who are saying whenever it snows, it snows, are the ones selling seasonals. They have their overhead covered and will be fine whether it snows or doesn't. The guy who only bills for work performed is really going to be *****ing in March if it doesn't snow, because his truck is going to be up for sale. Even if he closes 90-95% of his proposals, which tells me a whole bunch about his pricing.

And yet, per push are the only way to go, right? 

LLM, even though I'm pretty sure you have me on ignore (wonder if you can ignore yourself) you might just want to listen to what these guys are saying. They are RIGHT!!! And just so you know, more and more contracts are going to 100% inclusive, except stacking or hauling.

These guys, myself included, sell contracts and even want contracts because we all have overhead to recover whether it snows or not. So those seasonals are paying for our trucks, insurance, rent, utilities, repairs to trucks, even PLOW STAKES, internet access so we can argue with you, etc. I don't have to sit on PS and ***** about lack of snow because my overhead is covered. Yes it is like insurance or even the phone. Bet you didn't think about that, did you? Your phone bill is paid a month ahead of time whether you use it or not. So is your insurance. Actually snow and ice management is a better buy than insurance because sooner or later they are guaranteed to use their snow service provider where it is highly likely they will never use their fire insurance or maybe even liablity.


----------



## SnoFarmer

Mark Oomkes;333665 said:


> The last couple pages are too funny. Let's see now, the guy who is *****ing the most about lack of snow has no income because "I will only bill for work I do" and the guys who are saying whenever it snows, it snows, are the ones selling seasonals. They have their overhead covered and will be fine whether it snows or doesn't. The guy who only bills for work performed is really going to be *****ing in March if it doesn't snow, because his truck is going to be up for sale. Even if he closes 90-95% of his proposals, which tells me a whole bunch about his pricing.
> 
> .


You could close 90-95% of all of your accounts to if you only had friends and family to plow. He is a plowjocky for a contractor, a employee, not a subb contractor. 
Maybe if he had his own accounts things would be different..... but I doubt it...

Sell the truck and plow because it is never going to snow.
Then it's Hello, and welcome to wall-mart for you...


----------



## Tscape

Mark Oomkes;333665 said:


> The last couple pages are too funny. Let's see now, the guy who is *****ing the most about lack of snow has no income because "I will only bill for work I do" and the guys who are saying whenever it snows, it snows, are the ones selling seasonals. They have their overhead covered and will be fine whether it snows or doesn't. The guy who only bills for work performed is really going to be *****ing in March if it doesn't snow, because his truck is going to be up for sale. Even if he closes 90-95% of his proposals, which tells me a whole bunch about his pricing.
> 
> And yet, per push are the only way to go, right?
> 
> LLM, even though I'm pretty sure you have me on ignore (wonder if you can ignore yourself) you might just want to listen to what these guys are saying. They are RIGHT!!! And just so you know, more and more contracts are going to 100% inclusive, except stacking or hauling.
> 
> These guys, myself included, sell contracts and even want contracts because we all have overhead to recover whether it snows or not. So those seasonals are paying for our trucks, insurance, rent, utilities, repairs to trucks, even PLOW STAKES, internet access so we can argue with you, etc. I don't have to sit on PS and ***** about lack of snow because my overhead is covered. Yes it is like insurance or even the phone. Bet you didn't think about that, did you? Your phone bill is paid a month ahead of time whether you use it or not. So is your insurance. Actually snow and ice management is a better buy than insurance because sooner or later they are guaranteed to use their snow service provider where it is highly likely they will never use their fire insurance or maybe even liablity.


Nice shot Mark. Maybe you have now dislodged him from the moral high ground, where he is entrenched well, but flies the white flag of "we're just having a free exchange of ideas". Don't worry, I'm sure he'll start lobbing grenades of "how can you sleep at night?' and "we're just different, that's all (I'm right and you're a snake)".

Seriously, it's business LLM A2, both client and contractor protect their interests and arrive at an equittable medium.

It is really about your cycle of growth. Take me for instance. I started by subbing out my plow. Last year stung me pretty good. So this year I got a salter, which I sub out as well. Hopefully it helps. Soon I will have the option to secure my own clients, becuase I have the equipment and capacity to handle it. At that time I will have a choice as to what type of client I pursue, commercial or resi. Then I can begin to shape percentages of what type of contracts I have. Ideally it would be 50/50. Then I would have enough income to survive if it does not precip, but also be rewarded by increased precip amounts.

It isn't a moral issue. It's business. I think you know that, but prefer to stand your ground and argue.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Turfscape LLC;333725 said:


> Nice shot Mark. Maybe you have now dislodged him from the moral high ground, where he is entrenched well, but flies the white flag of "we're just having a free exchange of ideas". Don't worry, I'm sure he'll start lobbing grenades of "how can you sleep at night?' and "we're just different, that's all (I'm right and you're a snake)".
> 
> Seriously, it's business LLM A2, both client and contractor protect their interests and arrive at an equittable medium.
> 
> It is really about your cycle of growth. Take me for instance. I started by subbing out my plow. Last year stung me pretty good. So this year I got a salter, which I sub out as well. Hopefully it helps. *Soon I will have the option to secure my own clients, becuase I have the equipment and capacity to handle it. At that time I will have a choice as to what type of client I pursue, commercial or resi. Then I can begin to shape percentages of what type of contracts I have.* Ideally it would be 50/50. Then I would have enough income to survive if it does not precip, but also be rewarded by increased precip amounts.
> 
> It isn't a moral issue. It's business. I think you know that, but prefer to stand your ground and argue.


Or you could just come here and piss and moan about lack of snow and lowballers and part timers, etc.

I'd like to be about 50/50 seasonal and per push as well. Depending on how you look at it, it is either fortunate or unfortunate that our customers are getting smarter and realizing that allowing us to sell them salt by the ton is open license to up our profits. By making it all inclusive, they're making us become even more efficient in how we perform our work. Instead of us now saying, "if a ton is good, then 2 tons will definitely melt the snow off and 
I will be safe" now we're going to have to think about what we are doing and determine if that 1 ton of salt will actually do the job. We have to become better business people to maintain our profit margins while providing our customers with a safe environment. It will also force us to be more responsible for the environment. See above statement about how much salt is really needed.


----------



## LLM Ann Arbor

I've learned many things in this business TS, and first and foremost is that there seems to be many different ways to go about selling it. To each their own, and like I said. I don't have a problem offering a seasonal price if thats what a client prefers, but I can also offer them a per push situation if they are open to it. 

I trully believe, and mathmatically know, that it is more financially sound to go per push from their bank accounts perspective. I understand that it may not be sound from a management perspective and thats fine.

But I will still give them the option, and my thoughts on how a per push situation can be an easy transaction. Honestly documented, and save them money. Not interested in it? Thats great. I have a bank that can cash their check just like all of us do.

Is it in my best interest to offer a per push/visit price in seasons like these? Of course it isn't, but Im not just concerned about myself.( not insinuating that you are either) Im interested in offering the best value to the client if they are interested, and my hope is that it will connect with them, and provide future work and recommendations.

It's a sales and retention tool if you will. 

I've also sortof taken your lead in offering salting and Ice Management, and am looking to include myself in that business for the same reasons you have done, next season. Yes...I also changed my agreements to say "Snow and Ice Management" per your thought on the idea. I've also looked deeply into becoming a L.L.C, per your suggestion.

My feet aren't made of clay. I have strong opinions and views, and a pretty extensive background at least in the Green Industry, and while a lot of that experience transfers easily to Snow Plowing, not all of it does, and I am here learning from more experienced members of this business community.

My communication skills online are also sometimes lacking,and I know I come off as abrasive quite often here, but my intent isn't to piss people off, even though I know sometimes I do. I'm working on it.

By the way....I take my Ag test re-cert on Wednesday in A2, and will file my Pesticide Business License and send in my $100.00 that day after I pass the exams as well.

Im doing this legit, and learning a little each day and I don't take this business venture lightly, and like you TS. This is what I do, and what im good at.

P.S. You'll still have to sell me on the idea of a Z-Spray....I now you love them, but I'm leaning towards a PG if things pan out like I hope with some great opportunities, and possibilities that have recently presented themselves.

P.S.S. The lady I quoted a price too in a Christmas card that I referenced in my thread in Elements, is a "Sherry" lawn customer. In know you know as well as I do that their prices for lawn care are outrageous, and thats one reason they dont do many. Lady is and has been paying 70.00 for less than 2000 Sq Ft.


----------



## bigjeeping

Long posts are making me  

Mark, I like your correlation to phone bills. My cell phone plan (also dubs as business line) is $125.00/month! Well I prepay it and I usually only use half of my minutes. But for the months when my phone is ringing off the hook and I use my entire plan, I'm glad I wasn't on a dinky $50/month plan because my final bill would've resulted in $300+ with all the overage charges. The rationalization here is about budgeting. My bill is $125 every month, no suprises, and I like that. Quite possibly all of the seasonal paying customers feel the same as me! YAY! xysport :bluebounc xysport


----------



## Tscape

LLM Ann Arbor;333749 said:


> I've learned many things in this business TS, and first and foremost is that there seems to be many different ways to go about selling it. To each their own, and like I said. I don't have a problem offering a seasonal price if thats what a client prefers, but I can also offer them a per push situation if they are open to it.
> 
> I trully believe, and mathmatically know, that it is more financially sound to go per push from their bank accounts perspective. I understand that it may not be sound from a management perspective and thats fine.
> 
> But I will still give them the option, and my thoughts on how a per push situation can be an easy transaction. Honestly documented, and save them money. Not interested in it? Thats great. I have a bank that can cash their check just like all of us do.
> 
> Is it in my best interest to offer a per push/visit price in seasons like these? Of course it isn't, but Im not just concerned about myself.( not insinuating that you are either) Im interested in offering the best value to the client if they are interested, and my hope is that it will connect with them, and provide future work and recommendations.
> 
> It's a sales and retention tool if you will.
> 
> I've also sortof taken your lead in offering salting and Ice Management, and am looking to include myself in that business for the same reasons you have done, next season. Yes...I also changed my agreements to say "Snow and Ice Management" per your thought on the idea. I've also looked deeply into becoming a L.L.C, per your suggestion.
> 
> My feet aren't made of clay. I have strong opinions and views, and a pretty extensive background at least in the Green Industry, and while a lot of that experience transfers easily to Snow Plowing, not all of it does, and I am here learning from more experienced members of this business community.
> 
> My communication skills online are also sometimes lacking,and I know I come off as abrasive quite often here, but my intent isn't to piss people off, even though I know sometimes I do. I'm working on it.
> 
> By the way....I take my Ag test re-cert on Wednesday in A2, and will file my Pesticide Business License and send in my $100.00 that day after I pass the exams as well.
> 
> Im doing this legit, and learning a little each day and I don't take this business venture lightly, and like you TS. This is what I do, and what im good at.
> 
> P.S. You'll still have to sell me on the idea of a Z-Spray....I now you love them, but I'm leaning towards a PG if things pan out like I hope with some great opportunities, and possibilities that have recently presented themselves.
> 
> P.S.S. The lady I quoted a price too in a Christmas card that I referenced in my thread in Elements, is a "Sherry" lawn customer. In know you know as well as I do that their prices for lawn care are outrageous, and thats one reason they dont do many. Lady is and has been paying 70.00 for less than 2000 Sq Ft.


Dave, I too come on like a ton of bricks at times. I do have to admit you have gotten my ire up a few times, but I gotta believe I can do that to others too. In the end it doesn't really matter. Internet chat. Hopefully somebody learns something. Hopefully it's me.

Have you heard that the matriarch at a certain Mctreeservice is no longer among the living?

Z-spray all the way!

Seasonal contracts FTW!

You are still entrenched in that moral high ground ya know? Get out more often and look around!


----------



## ECS

Mark Oomkes;333665 said:


> The last couple pages are too funny. Let's see now, the guy who is *****ing the most about lack of snow has no income because "I will only bill for work I do" and the guys who are saying whenever it snows, it snows, are the ones selling seasonals. They have their overhead covered and will be fine whether it snows or doesn't. The guy who only bills for work performed is really going to be *****ing in March if it doesn't snow, because his truck is going to be up for sale. Even if he closes 90-95% of his proposals, which tells me a whole bunch about his pricing.
> 
> These guys, myself included, sell contracts and even want contracts because we all have overhead to recover whether it snows or not. So those seasonals are paying for our trucks, insurance, rent, utilities, repairs to trucks, even PLOW STAKES, internet access so we can argue with you, etc. I don't have to sit on PS and ***** about lack of snow because my overhead is covered. Yes it is like insurance or even the phone. Bet you didn't think about that, did you? Your phone bill is paid a month ahead of time whether you use it or not. So is your insurance. Actually snow and ice management is a better buy than insurance because sooner or later they are guaranteed to use their snow service provider where it is highly likely they will never use their fire insurance or maybe even liablity.


Good post Mark!



Turfscape LLC;333725 said:


> Nice shot Mark. Maybe you have now dislodged him from the moral high ground, where he is entrenched well, but flies the white flag of "we're just having a free exchange of ideas". Don't worry, I'm sure he'll start lobbing grenades of "how can you sleep at night?' and "we're just different, that's all (I'm right and you're a snake)".
> 
> Seriously, it's business LLM A2, both client and contractor protect their interests and arrive at an equittable medium.
> 
> It is really about your cycle of growth. Take me for instance. I started by subbing out my plow. Last year stung me pretty good. So this year I got a salter, which I sub out as well. Hopefully it helps. Soon I will have the option to secure my own clients, becuase I have the equipment and capacity to handle it. At that time I will have a choice as to what type of client I pursue, commercial or resi. Then I can begin to shape percentages of what type of contracts I have. *Ideally it would be 50/50. Then I would have enough income to survive if it does not precip, but also be rewarded by increased precip amounts. *
> 
> It isn't a moral issue. It's business. I think you know that, but prefer to stand your ground and argue.


That sure would be the best way to go. Another good post.


----------



## SnoFarmer

Turfscape LLC;333725 said:


> Nice shot Mark. Maybe you have now dislodged him from the moral high ground, where he is entrenched well, but flies the white flag of "we're just having a free exchange of ideas". Don't worry, I'm sure he'll start lobbing grenades of "how can you sleep at night?' and "we're just different, that's all (I'm right and you're a snake)".
> 
> .


You called it!:waving:


----------



## murray83

Well since other out of state members are putting in replys I had one too.

Metro Lawn : your picture made me laugh a good minute, thumbs up man on useing Dodges at a Ford sponsored site   lol you made my day seeing that.


----------



## Metro Lawn

murray83;334020 said:


> Well since other out of state members are putting in replys I had one too.
> 
> Metro Lawn : your picture made me laugh a good minute, thumbs up man on useing Dodges at a Ford sponsored site   lol you made my day seeing that.


Thanks..lol I'd use Ford's if they held up like my Dodge trucks do. I do have a Ford L9000 so I send it there to salt... rofl

btw: Ford owns it.....lol


----------



## SnoFarmer

murray83;334020 said:


> Well since other out of state members are putting in replys I had one too.
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> LOL!:waving: But, I can see Mi from here.


----------



## LLM Ann Arbor

Turfscape LLC;333853 said:


> Dave, I too come on like a ton of bricks at times. I do have to admit you have gotten my ire up a few times, but I gotta believe I can do that to others too. In the end it doesn't really matter. Internet chat. Hopefully somebody learns something. Hopefully it's me.
> 
> Have you heard that the matriarch at a certain Mctreeservice is no longer among the living?
> 
> Z-spray all the way!
> 
> Seasonal contracts FTW!
> 
> You are still entrenched in that moral high ground ya know? Get out more often and look around!


Ohhhh no! Awww man.....See, I knew she had cancer Mike. I also know you didn't like her much and I understand, but she was nice to me, and we talked often.

Man.....that stinks.

Im gonna call Sherry and pass along my condolences tomorrow......Please tell me her name again. Ive lost my train of thought. Damn.....bugs me when I cant remember names.

If I dont hear back from you...."your Mom" will suffice. Thats too bad.

I like the Z....dont get me wrong, but they are so big. I just like the tightness and size of the PG.

I'll re examine and maybe come take yours for a test pass if I make a move. You should be getting Manufacturer rep pay from those guys. I have their literature right here that I requested. I dont know if you saw it but i do have a lesco 12 volt on the front of my JD 757....works great, but my weed sprayer I attach isnt the best. If things come together Ill feel better if I upgrade to the right EQ. Plus I can still hump a lesco spreader pretty good even at my age for those half acre/ 30,000 or a lil better jobs. I pushed 2.5 most of the year for one guy....on Bradford Square....hilly. Just about killed me/


----------



## LLM Ann Arbor

murray83;334020 said:


> Well since other out of state members are putting in replys I had one too.
> 
> Metro Lawn : your picture made me laugh a good minute, thumbs up man on useing Dodges at a Ford sponsored site   lol you made my day seeing that.


Yeah sorry they are comin in here like that. Not that they aren't welcome by any means but they are only here to follow me about and take me to task.

and....whatever.


----------



## Superior L & L

Has everyone kissed and made up!


----------



## SnoFarmer

LLM Ann Arbor;334108 said:


> Yeah sorry they are comin in here like that. Not that they aren't welcome by any means but they are only here to follow me about and take me to task.
> 
> and....whatever.


Don't flatter your self their Ann, I was posting in this thread long before you came along!


----------



## Tscape

Norma .....


----------



## brunosplace

Hey TS call me tomorrow, to schedule a check-up/retorque for your plow mount bolts


----------



## Jason Pallas

Hey, how many of you guys remember what most of us were doing December 11, 2001? Here's a hint, I hear Great Detroit Landscaping had to replace 15 transmissions on December 12th.
Yeah, that's right. We had 14 inches of snow...... ah those were the days...... I'll probably do more business doing gutter cleaning than snow this December.


----------



## PremierLand

Jason, funny you mention that, I just had people calling today for gutter cleaning.

If it was a little colder we could have about 8 inches on the ground. Its sopossed to rain .8" between tonight and tomorrow! 

Oh well, it'll be here for us to plow sooner or later.


----------



## Tscape

brunosplace;334172 said:


> Hey TS call me tomorrow, to schedule a check-up/retorque for your plow mount bolts


WIll do. I haven't used it yet, ya know?


----------



## LLM Ann Arbor

Thanks TS....


----------



## Five Star Lawn Care LLC

well....looks like we will get a little bit of a break here...going to get a lot of stuff done around the house..x-mas shopping....going to take the wife to frankenmuth this weekend for a little getaway....then pray for snow next week

LET IT SNOW


----------



## Keith_480231

Not to add any fuel to the fire or anything but do any of you guys deal with this Trade First barter thing? Think it used to be called Michigan Trade at one time. A couple of "new" clients have asked about it because their former company took it and I got the catalog the other day and you can buy just about anything you want with it. Any thoughts?

Also Jason if you need any help with those "gutter cleanings" keep me in mind will ya? Thanks Keith:salute:


----------



## murray83

SnoFarmer;334060 said:


> murray83;334020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well since other out of state members are putting in replys I had one too.
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> LOL!:waving: But, I can see Mi from here.
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't know if I could post in here or not since I'm not from Michigan but that picture just made me laugh so I had to anywho happy plowing :waving:
Click to expand...


----------



## LLM Ann Arbor

Keith_480231;334560 said:


> Not to add any fuel to the fire or anything but do any of you guys deal with this Trade First barter thing? Think it used to be called Michigan Trade at one time. A couple of "new" clients have asked about it because their former company took it and I got the catalog the other day and you can buy just about anything you want with it. Any thoughts?
> 
> Also Jason if you need any help with those "gutter cleanings" keep me in mind will ya? Thanks Keith:salute:


I got involved with the Michigan Barter Exchange I think it was called in the early nineties and it sounds great but ends up being a hassle. Id recommend staying out of it. The names changed but the games still the same.

Im not tossin fuel on the fire either but if you look at the Almanacs weather forcast for December they called for a major storm of a foot or more snow on Dec 12-14th, and this rain would have produced just that, but its 15 degrees to warm. If it had been 30 degrees instead of 45 we would have gotten 16 inches or so Gaidica just said.


----------



## PremierLand

LLM Ann Arbor;334649 said:


> Im not tossin fuel on the fire either but if you look at the Almanacs weather forcast for December they called for a major storm of a foot or more snow on Dec 12-14th, and this rain would have produced just that, but its 15 degrees to warm. If it had been 30 degrees instead of 45 we would have gotten 16 inches or so Gaidica just said.


I dont think its fuel on the fire, Not to be a jerk, but Gaidica sucks (and if you deliver a pizza to his house, dont expect to be tipped lol) and he always tells the obvious, since im pretty sure everyone knows that 32 is the freezing point, so obvisouly 1.6" of rain could be 16" of snow if it was about 15degrees cooler.


----------



## Metro Lawn

Let's not forget that most of the Great Lakes area did get a storm of up to 12" on the 7th. Not to bad for being predicted almost 2 years in advance. They also did well with the blizzards in 98-99. If I recall, they were only 3 days off on those.


----------



## LLM Ann Arbor

PremierLand;334659 said:


> I dont think its fuel on the fire, Not to be a jerk, but Gaidica sucks (and if you deliver a pizza to his house, dont expect to be tipped lol) and he always tells the obvious, since im pretty sure everyone knows that 32 is the freezing point, so obvisouly 1.6" of rain could be 16" of snow if it was about 15degrees cooler.


Gadicas allright. Try delivering pizza to Aretha Franklin sometime. Be lucky if she even pays for the pies.

I was just commenting on how the Farmers Almanac got it right on the storm but the temps were just too high is all.


----------



## LLM Ann Arbor

Metro Lawn;334667 said:


> Let's not forget that most of the Great Lakes area did get a storm of up to 12" on the 7th. Not to bad for being predicted almost 2 years in advance. They also did well with the blizzards in 98-99. If I recall, they were only 3 days off on those.


And they were right on last year as well. How about 2 years ago when we got 60" on a 41" average.....did they hit that? It was before my time.


----------



## jetskiman6969

Looks like we are going to have a green december. No snow predicted for next 10 days. Oh well, I'm busier than hell at my other job......... maybe after the first of the year it will snow.


----------



## Five Star Lawn Care LLC

LLM Ann Arbor;334732 said:


> Gadicas allright. Try delivering pizza to Aretha Franklin sometime. Be lucky if she even pays for the pies.
> 
> I was just commenting on how the Farmers Almanac got it right on the storm but the temps were just too high is all.


speaking of Aretha Franklin....my dad builds bowling alleys for a living and he built 2 lanes in the basment of her neibors house about 10-15 years ago....he had breakfast with aretha and steve wonder one day when they were building the lanes.


----------



## LLM Ann Arbor

We used to spray her lawn when I worked at Davey Tree and she stiffed us on the bill, back in the eighties, and her home was a disaster with junk cars in the drive and just not what youd expect from a person of her means. My friends also maintained her pool and I was there in the....gee, early nineties I guess and it was the same. Thats the house that burned down and they suspect her kid did it since they found him walking down the road smelling of gasoline. I dont think they ever charged him though. It was on a street called Orchard, something something over in Bloomfield hills off of Vaughn where all the big homes are.

Have fun walkin around the christmas store at Frankenmuth and looking at five acres of christmas ornaments Five Star.

lol

I swear they should have a break room there with some big screens and whatnot for the men that get dragged in with the wife.

heh

Its kinda neat though I guess. I wish I had a nice lady to go there with actually. Doh!


----------



## firelwn82

All that money she saved stiiffing everyone bought her son a get out of jail free card. Just wasn't so FREE.


----------



## LLM Ann Arbor

Im curious what ever happened with that. The house was ablaze....you could see it on the satellite ablaze...lol, and they catch him walkin down the road stinking of gasoline.

The story sortof just went away like it does sometimes with powerful people.

They did talk about it on the Wrif....cuz the burnt out hulk of a mansion sat there for a few years before she had it demolished and the neighbors were pezzed off.

My dad always reminds me that they busted her father....a reverend in Detroit for selling pot back in the day....lol

Urethra....


----------



## Tscape

"How'my spozed to get a million dollaz fo' dis house a skank?!?"


----------



## LLM Ann Arbor

Ahhhh, a WRIF listener.



"Planeman" even did a flyby on it a few times to make sure the skanky burnt out mess was still there.

lol


----------



## MStine315

Turfscape LLC;334861 said:


> "How'my spozed to get a million dollaz fo' dis house a skank?!?"


Drew can do that voice to perfection, can't he?


----------



## bigjeeping

Anyone else doing cleanups still? I've got about a week of them left and I just signed on a large one today!


----------



## terrapro

i was actually just thinking today that i should be putting out cleanup flyers instead of plowing flyers. maybe ill put some out tomorrow, than of course it will snow.


----------



## NewImgLwn&Lndsc

terrapro;335219 said:


> i was actually just thinking today that i should be putting out cleanup flyers instead of plowing flyers. maybe ill put some out tomorrow, than of course it will snow.


Get out there and pass out the cleanup flyers, we need as mush snow as we can get


----------



## soccerlawn

I'm all done with my clean ups this year, but I still have to winterize the equiptment.


----------



## Snowman19

I just got a new clean-up today......Well guess im getting back out the mowers. Guess i will start do something productive....Start landscaping!!!!:waving:


----------



## caruso_services

terrapro;335219 said:


> i was actually just thinking today that i should be putting out cleanup flyers instead of plowing flyers. maybe ill put some out tomorrow, than of course it will snow.


I was trying to figure out what to do, that is a good idea. Time to go to work.


----------



## Metro Lawn

Wash trucks, PMs, strip bars.... lots to do lol


----------



## alternative

*Strip bars*

jon-jons.. lol


----------



## Plow Dude

Just wanted to say high to everyone. I've just been chill'n so far this late fall. Seasonal contracts are great! Everyone is all paid up for the season and it hasn't even snowed once yet. It's nice to go out and salt everyonce in a while though. I'm sure we'll get hit here soon with a big snow fall. Gets kindda boring sitting around all the time.


----------



## LLM Ann Arbor

Plow Dude;336802 said:


> Just wanted to say high to everyone. I've just been chill'n so far this late fall. Seasonal contracts are great! Everyone is all paid up for the season and it hasn't even snowed once yet.




Good luck selling them next year.

After two years of this in a row, it's gonna be a tough sell.


----------



## ECS

Plow Dude;336802 said:


> Just wanted to say high to everyone. I've just been chill'n so far this late fall. Seasonal contracts are great! Everyone is all paid up for the season and it hasn't even snowed once yet. It's nice to go out and salt everyonce in a while though. I'm sure we'll get hit here soon with a big snow fall. Gets kindda boring sitting around all the time.


WOW, you sure know how to rub it in.  
Sounds to me like you have the right idea.


----------



## Plow Dude

it will be a hard sell next year. I do have some people that didn't sign them this year because last year was so mild. I do offer per push rates, but people perfer to just pay for the season and get it over with.


----------



## MStine315

LLM Ann Arbor;334814 said:


> We used to spray her lawn when I worked at Davey Tree
> 
> LLM, what Davey branch did you work at? I was with The Rienhold Group in 94 and 95, then Davey bought it out and that was kind of the start of Davey Commercial Grounds. I was with them in Pontiac from 96-98. Just curious if we crossed paths, or were you before my time? Marc


----------



## LLM Ann Arbor

MStine315;336916 said:


> LLM Ann Arbor;334814 said:
> 
> 
> 
> We used to spray her lawn when I worked at Davey Tree
> 
> LLM, what Davey branch did you work at? I was with The Rienhold Group in 94 and 95, then Davey bought it out and that was kind of the start of Davey Commercial Grounds. I was with them in Pontiac from 96-98. Just curious if we crossed paths, or were you before my time? Marc
> 
> 
> 
> Before your time. I worked for them from 1984 to 1990, when they were in Troy.
> 
> I know the guy that runs Commercial Grounds in Pontiac though.
Click to expand...


----------



## Tscape

LLM Ann Arbor;336959 said:


> MStine315;336916 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Before your time. I worked for them from 1984 to 1990, when they were in Troy.
> 
> I know the guy that runs Commercial Grounds in Pontiac though.
> 
> 
> 
> His initials TG?
Click to expand...


----------



## LLM Ann Arbor

Dp..........


----------



## alternative

Where is a good shop to have a "remote starter" installed in Macomb county area.?


----------



## Metro Lawn

alternative;337035 said:


> Where is a good shop to have a "remote starter" installed in Macomb county area.?


I had Mickey Shorr do mine.


----------



## Eyesell

Off topic, but llm ann arbor what else do you do for a living, I know you started a thread a while back about this but I got tired of reading about half way through, ( all the responses that is ) I see you have been on this site just a few months and your already up to 10 posts per day.......you respond to everything here..... I've been on this site for a few years, check it every now and then and could never get to10 posts per day, not that thats a bad thing, I just don't have time.

I figured you must only plow snow and cut grass, have allot of free time like the rest of us right now, so your just surffin' plowsite responding to all threads, lol, If it would start to snow here in MI I know my reply's start to deminish......I want snow for cryin' out loud.


----------



## LLM Ann Arbor

Yes Eyesell. I offer Snow services, have a full plate with good sub jibs and my own resis if it will ever snow. I mow, and also I do Lawn Care.

Yeah I have a little too much free time right now. Im designing new advertising, talking to newspapers, networking, planning, thinking, tripping out cuz it wont snow, all that stuff.

I dont have another job. I did try to find some work locally to fill in the gaps but no ones hiring around here.

Im not married, have no kids and so yeah. Maybe I post too much and talk too much.


What about you Eyesell? What do you do in the winter. Sorry if you took any offense at my surprise at how much your truck cost but I've never even heard of a 53,000 dollar pickup truck.

I could buy five trucks for that....


----------



## PremierLand

Dont go to Mickey Shorr. They do half assed installs. I know a manager of one, and he says he wouldnt even tell his own brother to take his car there, stuff gets stolen from cars all the time. Go to phase four on grosebeck between 12-15 on the East side of the street..


----------



## alternative

Yeah, I get a bad vibe just talking to those clowns at Mickey Shors, but my Mom had her remote starter installed there. And Yes, I talked to phase four, but they are booked until after new years-


----------



## Metro Lawn

If you buy your own kit, I think my shop will install it. They do great quality work at a fair price. Check and see. Dave D&P Auto corner of Gratiot & Martin Rd. (by 7-11) 498-8980


----------



## Jason Pallas

Those remote starter self-install kits are really easy to install. You can do it yourself in a couple of hours. You can get them just about anywhere. I think I saw them at Target a couple of months ago for about $50.


----------



## Superior L & L

LLM Ann Arbor;336849 said:


> Good luck selling them next year.
> 
> After two years of this in a row, it's gonna be a tough sell.


Wrong, most commercial sites like a monthly payment every month that way its easy to budget. It will snow sometime in Michigan sometimes its December sometimes its January but we will get it at some point!


----------



## firelwn82

And since it has not happened yet, were going to get hammered!!!


----------



## Tscape

paphillips;337556 said:


> Wrong, most commercial sites like a monthly payment every month that way its easy to budget. It will snow sometime in Michigan sometimes its December sometimes its January but we will get it at some point!


He doesn't believe you.


----------



## yzf1000_rider

i installed my remote starter my self and it took about an hour and a half and was pretty straight foward the only problem i had was finding the wires for the power locks. once i figured those out it was a breeze.


----------



## jetskiman6969

alternative;337035 said:


> Where is a good shop to have a "remote starter" installed in Macomb county area.?


Don't be fooled by how "easy" someone says they are to install. Unless you know what you are looking for, you can do some serious damage. If your looking for the right wires to hook up the remote starter to, and your using a 12V test light to check power for the right wires, be careful, you COULD deploy the airbag(if you truck has one) by mistake; there's an $800.00 boo boo. I took my SuperDuty diesel to Soundwaves in New Baltimore, they installed a nice CodeAlarm unit with 2 fob's and 1500' range for $160.00. I'm working 65hrs. a week right now, and I really didn't have the time to install mine anyways.


----------



## Keith_480231

Hey Jetski were the heck are you working 65 hrs a week right now???? Maybe your place of employment needs another good employee?


----------



## PremierLand

Hey guys I got a new fence, cantilever. Has anyone bought the motor part and hooked it up them selves. The people that installed the fence want $3,000 to install one. I figured if the parts are avaliabe to me I can do it.

If anyone has done this or know of places I can get the correct parts, please let me know.


----------



## Tscape

I believe www.northerntool.com has what you seek.


----------



## bigjeeping

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?p=338527#post338527
anyone need to do some last minute xmas shopping? (yes, there's only a week left)


----------



## toolin

Hey guys,

Any suggestions on where to pick up a plow for a '04 F250? Thinking of a 8 foot boos or western. Looking for the cheapest plow dealer in Metro Detroit. What would one run me with installation?


----------



## PremierLand

toolin;338531 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Any suggestions on where to pick up a plow for a '04 F250? Thinking of a 8 foot boos or western. Looking for the cheapest plow dealer in Metro Detroit. What would one run me with installation?


why not buy one in ontiario? what if it breaks and you need service. The dealer wont treat you as good if something breaks and you didnt buy from them.


----------



## toolin

Cause 2 dealers here in Windsor own the market, and know it.
7.5 foot Meyer goes for 6500 CND (5700 USD) installed.


----------



## Tscape

Angelo's in Wixom or Farmington for Meyer's. Wolverine rental in Ann Arbor for Boss or Western. Or Thesier's in South Lyon for Western and Sno-Way.


----------



## Metro Lawn

Santoro Bros. in Detroit - Boss Pro Mower in Warren - Blizzard


----------



## Metro Lawn

Seasons Greetings from the Metro family


----------



## Eyesell

Which one is you in the picture, do you send that to your customers ??


----------



## terrapro

hey is that in hines park metro?


----------



## Metro Lawn

terrapro;338738 said:


> hey is that in hines park metro?


Yes it was there, 2 years ago during our x-mas limo trip. I am the 1st in the middle row left side pointing at something...lol


----------



## dbdrgr150

i wonder if denver wants to share any of that snow with us?


----------



## alternative

We are gonna get ours.. just wait.


----------



## brunosplace

I hope it waits a few days!! My Jeep is F.U.B.A.R. I came out of work Sunday night to find smoke rolling out of it!!! I was on the cell with the Mrs, and all she hears is W.T.F. as I see smoke coming out of the air intake vents below the windshield. Told her I gotta go, hang up and dial 911 as I'm telling the dispatcher the location, etc, I run back into the building and grab one of the extinguishers that hang in the hallway, run back outside, I got it put out before the local FD arrived, but it has serious issues. They checked it with the Infrared camera and determined it was definitely out, I would hope so after emptying a 20# Halon on it. It appears that something electrical ignited under the dash. 

Well I got a call from the repair shop tonight........$7014.98 and that doesn't count any paint work for the firewall!! Now I have to wait and see what the Ins Co. has to say. More or less, if it was forward of the steering wheel, it has to be replaced. Even the pass. side airbag had a hole burned into it. The hvac box and ducting, a/c core, heater core, hvac controls, radio, all wiring harnesses,gauge cluster, etc. If it is in the dash it has to be replaced. 

I have a feeling I will be saying goodbye to my toy which sucks considering all of the work and investment I have put into it. :crying: :crying:


----------



## Keith_480231

That sucks dude hope all works out!


----------



## Tscape

Farg!!! I know you have a lot of sweat in that truck. It was one of the few Jeep rigs I have seen up close and was sweet! Maybe you are looking at a nice payoff from the insurance company and can get it rebuilt fast. Or maybe something new that will be better for commercial lots. That was the perfect residential plow though. However it works out, I wish you luck. 

Am I to assume you don't want that poly moldboard? I am supposed to go get it tomorrow.


----------



## PremierLand

Is anyone going to the seger concerts, im going tomorrow... Anyone else?


----------



## Keith_480231

Yep I will be there also Left side of stage. It is going to be AWESOME Have been waiting for like 12 years or so to FINALLY see Segar!xysport


----------



## PremierLand

First concert I've been to, and its funny cause Seger was the first person my mom saw, but it was when he played at her highschool when he wasnt big (mother is old I guess lol).

I cant wait.


----------



## Keith_480231

Yes it is going to be great. Have you heard any song list from Wednesday show???


----------



## PremierLand

Keith_480231;340529 said:


> Yes it is going to be great. Have you heard any song list from Wednesday show???


No, but the other shows have been this: execpt for the fact that we will most likely to see Kid Rock. It should be an awesome show. There are so many great songs in there, It should be awesome. Especially my 3 favorite, against the wind, night moves, and rock and roll never forgets.... kinda weird im 18 and dont listen to that rap junk. lol

Roll Me Away
Tryin' to Live My Life Without You
Wreck This Heart
Mainstreet
Old Time Rock & Roll
Wait for Me
Face the Promise
No Matter Who You Are
Betty Lou's Getting Out Tonight
We've Got Tonight
Turn the Page
Travelin' Man
Beautiful Loser

Intermission
Simplicity
Ramblin' Gamblin' Man
C'est La Vie
Real Mean Bottle
Answer's In the Questions
Sunspot Baby
Horizontal Bop
Katmandu

Encore #1
Night Moves
Hollywood Nights

Encore #2
Against the Wind
Rock and Roll Never Forgets


----------



## Keith_480231

I want to go to THAT SHOW!


----------



## PremierLand

only if it was colder we would have a massive storm on our hands.


----------



## Jason Pallas

Man, with all these tickets for the concert I would expect some snow! That's the way it always goes. Last year I had to give my tickets to Aerosmith to my 14 year-old because...... it was snowing and I was working. Hope you guys had a good time!!! (although it still didn't bring us any snow).

Maybe I'll schedule a trip to Vegas for the Mrs and I - that'll be sure to bring on the wrath of the snow gods!!

Hey Mark - I'm still gonna get that stuff from you - I'll give you a call when I'm gonna be back in the city - prob. next week.


----------



## terrapro

Jason Pallas;340878 said:


> Man, with all these tickets for the concert I would expect some snow! That's the way it always goes. Last year I had to give my tickets to Aerosmith to my 14 year-old because...... it was snowing and I was working. Hope you guys had a good time!!! (although it still didn't bring us any snow).
> 
> Maybe I'll schedule a trip to Vegas for the Mrs and I - that'll be sure to bring on the wrath of the snow gods!!
> 
> Hey Mark - I'm still gonna get that stuff from you - I'll give you a call when I'm gonna be back in the city - prob. next week.


!!!!!!!!!funk that, id go anyway. aerosmith tickets are not only hard to get but they are expensive


----------



## Jason Pallas

Yeah, they were a little pricey - $150 each. But, I can't just blow off my business. It's just one of the many sacrifices.... a missed Aerosmith concert is nothing. It sucked but - I woudn't have done it any different. BTW - Lenny Kravitz opened up.

Of course we couldn't have had any snow last Thurs - I had to take my 14 year-old to the Night 89X Stole X-mas concert - jeeeeez! What a bunch of crappy bands - I can't believe kids these days like that kinda crap. Not like the good old days of Ted Nugent, the Sex pistols, Iggy Pop - now that was rock and roll - not like this "My chemical romance" and "taking back sunday" sh$t. I wish it would have snowed then!


----------



## terrapro

Lol!......


----------



## PremierLand

The concert was awesome. The crowd was 80% old drunk people, It was awesome though.


----------



## flykelley

PremierLand;340533 said:


> No, but the other shows have been this: execpt for the fact that we will most likely to see Kid Rock. It should be an awesome show. There are so many great songs in there, It should be awesome. Especially my 3 favorite, against the wind, night moves, and rock and roll never forgets.... kinda weird im 18 and dont listen to that rap junk. lol
> 
> Hi Mark, blame your Mom for that. At least she has good taste in music, best shows I ever saw were Bob Segar.
> 
> Regards Mike


----------



## snow_man_48045

Best show I've seen in a long time: Pink Floyd 1994 at the Pontiac Silverdome.
One of those u had to be there to see it to belive what some people do...


----------



## alternative

Best Live show, NIRVANA 1992


----------



## Jason Pallas

Best Live - Zappa at Cobo in 1978. That was a show!


----------



## Keith_480231

Wow What a Show Segar was It was great to see some really"stiff" people losen up for a night. Bob Segar, Alcohol, Over 60 what a night!!!

BTW whrer were your seats at Mark I was in 103 seven rows up from floor.


----------



## Tscape

The Who, The Clash, Eddie Money- Silverdome 1982

S-E-G-_E_-R


----------



## Eyesell

snow_man_48045;341184 said:


> Best show I've seen in a long time: Pink Floyd 1994 at the Pontiac Silverdome.
> One of those u had to be there to see it to belive what some people do...


Me too....I was at the concert, it was fantastic


----------



## greenjack

It is suppose to be in the 50's this weekend. How is it suppose to snow when the weather is getting warmer and janurary is a couple days away. This is a very strange winter to me because I am still a rookie to snow plowing and I have not experienced a good winter yet. I am starting to think it wont snow for a while and the season is passing us by. 

Have any of you guys experience a winter this strange?


----------



## Tscape

Winter is just 5 days old and snow lingers into spring as well. Its a little abnormal, nothing to be worried about. If you need it to snow to survive, well... you made a mistake in planning your business.


----------



## firelwn82

If you guys aren't plowing snow what do you do to make money?


----------



## bigjeeping

firelwn82;342372 said:


> If you guys aren't plowing snow what do you do to make money?


Like TS said: If you need snow to survive then your company needs some restructuring.
I'm bored as hell with no work.. but I'm also sitting on a buttload of money from summer, and praying that it snows!


----------



## firelwn82

Thats what I do also but he made it sound like he was working and making money.


----------



## Tscape

I'm not making money right now. I'm bored and getting stir crazy. I _want_ it to snow. A nice midnight-noon push would be real nice.


----------



## snow_man_48045

Heck even a good old salt run would make a nice end to the year!


----------



## jetskiman6969

Sorry to burst your bubble, but NO more snow the rest of 2006, hell, we may not see temps under 32* the rest of the year.......LOL


----------



## Metro Lawn

January 2007
1st-3rd. Light snow. 4th-7th. Light snow continues, then clearing. 8th-11th. Periods of snow most areas. 12th-15th. Clearing, cold. 16th-19th. Light snow, flurries. 20th-23rd. Clouding up, with snow developing. 24th-27th. Clearing skies, blustery winds. 28th-31st. Fair skies, then wet.


----------



## Snowman19

Have a hard time thinking we are going to get any snow this year. Maybe some salt events, but i don't think any real snow. This is totally amazing, first year i have ever seen anything like this.


----------



## Tscape

Snowman19;342820 said:


> Have a hard time thinking we are going to get any snow this year. Maybe some salt events, but i don't think any real snow. This is totally amazing, first year i have ever seen anything like this.


That'd be one way to eliminate lowballers.

But, seriously now. It is going to snow. We are in an El Nino (which is Spanish for... the Nino) is all. The pendulum swings.


----------



## Jason Pallas

*Stuff to do if you're bored*

Just a heads up for all you guys that haven't been doing this for a long time - this kind of weather will kill your equipment. This damp, wet air that doesn't dry out kills your plows salters and trucks. It corrodes electrical connections like crazy. And the dampness does all lot of other damage (like pitting the angle cylinders and lift rams). So - check and re-check your stuff. Silcone everything and make goo friends with that tube of dilectric grease.
Otherwise, when we do get snow, you'll go to hit the angle switch and your rams will be leaking like a siv and all your electrical connections (especially those Western 20amp relay connections) will crumble like a dry cookie left out too long for Santa.

The rain also does other wonderful things like penetrate into nooks and crannies (like the electrical pump motors) - with these temps and humidity, it doeesn't evaporate. It just sits there - until it freezes up. Then you're really in trouble. So, it's also a really good idea to check those motor cavities (we silicone caulk over the gaskets and seals - just to make sure). If you don't, those motors will seize because of the moisture - and you'll be lucky to take it apart and dig the blocks of ice out without damaging the windings and brushes - (this is especially fun when it's snowing, you should be plowing and every minute that ticks by is another minute tht you fall behind). Just trying to help you all out.


----------



## Superior L & L

*more stuff you can do*

Since its not snowing all the people with seasonal contracts can sit back and count all the CASH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  xysport :waving:


----------



## Plow Dude

paphillips;343103 said:


> Since its not snowing all the people with seasonal contracts can sit back and count all the CASH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  xysport :waving:


True dat! I hope it doesn't snow at all. I wouldn't mind going out and salting though.


----------



## bigjeeping

has anyone thought about driving out to Denver? Looks like they could use a hand! wesport


----------



## toolin

Hey folks,

Anyone know of a reputable SnowEx dealer in Metro Detroit? I need to pick up some covers for my 275 Micro Pro's.

Thanks


----------



## PremierLand

Is anyone planning on going to the future Seger concerts. He is sopossed to be back in the spring.... My gf and brothers tell me I am obsessed with him. lol... Sorry, but i hate rap and he is wayyy better than rap and a better influence..... We should get a group buy and plow are way there lol


----------



## jetskiman6969

bigjeeping;343663 said:


> has anyone thought about driving out to Denver? Looks like they could use a hand! wesport


NO WAY!!!! Are you kidding?? Do you know how long it would take?? Where are you going to push another 2+ feet of snow?? What they need out there are endloaders and bulldozers. I've pushed over 20" before, (back in the 90's when it seems like we used to get hit with a lot more snow), and it doesn't take long before you just can't "pile" snow any higher. That mess they have in Denver is bad timing for them with it falling right between the holidays. It would be nice though if they shared the wealth and sent 4"-6" over here.


----------



## Superior L & L

jetskiman6969;343773 said:


> It would be nice though if they shared the wealth and sent 4"-6" over here.


NO WAY all we need is 2" . I would like to order five 2" snow falls for january and Five for febuary.

thanks!


----------



## jetskiman6969

paphillips;343777 said:


> NO WAY all we need is 2" . I would like to order five 2" snow falls for january and Five for febuary.
> 
> thanks!


Oh yeah, I forgot those GM's go through transmissions like Bob Segar goes through cigarettes. OK, keep it under 2"


----------



## PremierLand

jetskiman6969;343891 said:


> Oh yeah, I forgot those GM's go through transmissions like Bob Segar goes through cigarettes. OK, keep it under 2"


funny you say that because Ive had one ford go through 3 trannys (within in 6 months and didnt even use it for plowing), and my other ford go through a tranny at 50k miles... While I have had one chevy with 4 years of plowing and 70k miles with no tranny problems, and my new chevy with no problems.

lol, I think alot of it has to do with maintenance and luck


----------



## jetskiman6969

Yeah, I know, got to maintain these trucks, and sometimes THATS not even enough. But 2"???????????????? come on, I can clear that with a leaf blower.


----------



## Superior L & L

Ive only had one new tranny in a Chevy before, about 8 years back. Oh and tranny in a ford. The chevy only had 60000 on it the ford had over 120000. I think both trucks had bad drivers not trannys. I think most tranny problems are from how there driven. Although the 1996 and up Dodge had lots of tranny problems, a friend of mine had all newer Dodges in the day and he was loosing them all the time!!!


----------



## firelwn82

I have come to the conclusion that all auto makers are the same. They all suck. Its just pure luck if you get a good one or not.


----------



## Metro Lawn

I have been plowing for over 20 years using Dodge trucks (pre-94). The last time I replaced a trans was in 1995 and I bought the truck with a bad trans in it. Food for thought....lol


----------



## PremierLand

When do you guys think we will have our first bigger storm in 2007?

My guess is Jan 12


----------



## greenjack

December 15 2007!!!  lol I am guessing jan 15.


----------



## Keith_480231

Whenever it is it won't be soon enough!


----------



## firelwn82

ASAP. I'm not mother nature, hard to say. If the temps stay this way we'll never get snow.


----------



## alternative

GLOBAL WARMING is here to stay, I hate to say it, but our winters are never going to be the same. In the very near future. we will have Florida type winter weather.


----------



## Keith_480231

you think?


----------



## Jason Pallas

Well at least I know what winters are like in Georgia now. I always wondered what winter would be like with temps in the 40s and 50's with occasional dips into the 30s and 60s. I'm thinking about doing tile work in the winters.


----------



## Tscape

Hmmm...back to substitute teaching I guess. Anybody want to by 500lbs of scrap metal?


----------



## alternative

Turfscape LLC;344311 said:


> Hmmm...back to substitute teaching I guess. Anybody want to by 500lbs of scrap metal?


thats not a bad idea.. i've heard that all you need is a assoc. degree to become a sub? is that true?


----------



## Tscape

alternative;344330 said:


> thats not a bad idea.. i've heard that all you need is a assoc. degree to become a sub? is that true?


I think it is like 100 credit hours. It probably varies from district to district.


----------



## firelwn82

Why don't you just take the scrap to the scrap yard. They pay well.


----------



## Tscape

firelwn82;344473 said:


> Why don't you just take the scrap to the scrap yard. They pay well.


It's my plow.


----------



## firelwn82

LOL. Yeah they'll take that too.


----------



## PremierLand

We need some snow. Im starting to go insane from all the boredness.

I dont know how many times I can wash my truck, clean the house, organize the garage.... Im running out of things to do... Let it Snow!!!


----------



## Metro Lawn

Relax!!! It will come... btw "global warming" hasn't increased the overall world temp 2 degrees in the last 100 years.


----------



## MStine315

You know, all this talk about about global warming has me thinking...Maybe CL/TG is ahead of their own time. 7-8 app. programs, R1 in February, apps. in December. In 10 years (according to you sky is falling guys) they'll be geniuses! P.S. I'm with Metro. And, if you watch the record highs and lows you'll find that we aren't anywhere near record highs.


----------



## Jason Pallas

I guess you guys didn't read the piece in the paper about the huge ice shelf that broke loose near the North Pole. Pretty interesting and almost a undeniable sign of definte global warming.
Anyway - what are the rest of you guys doing to stay busy/earn the mortgage payment? Just curious.


----------



## PremierLand

Jason... It sucks with no snow, Ive been doing alot of odd jobs. Hauling fridges, washers, dryers, etc. lol.

Anyway, I need some help guys...

I have a old toyota corolla I need to get to the junk yard.

However, I dont have the title, we lost it. But I have the keys and its located at 24 and north ave....

Does anyone know where I can take it. It runs but it has alot of body damage and is rusted to crap.

Oh, and its been sitting since may and hasnt been started since.

So if anyone knows where I can take it or a scrap yard that will take it, please let me know. Thanks.


----------



## Metro Lawn

Mark, call my brother-in-law. He scraps everything. He may know how to get rid of it. Rick 775-0235


----------



## PremierLand

Metro Lawn;344585 said:


> Mark, call my brother-in-law. He scraps everything. He may know how to get rid of it. Rick 775-0235


Thanks John, I'll call him tomorrow.

Snow Jan 11th and 12th.


----------



## danny17

*hmmmmmm*

try warhoops on 18 between mound and van **** or a & a on ryan and hamlin, real dirt places but they'll more than likely take it...


----------



## Metro Lawn

Global Warming Stats

The observed surface warming since the late 19th century 
has been about 0.6 °C, or one-third, of the predicted figures. 

For those not hip with "C" that's about 1 degree F.


----------



## Metro Lawn

PremierLand;344586 said:


> Snow Jan 11th and 12th.


I think a day or two sooner


----------



## PremierLand

Metro Lawn;344598 said:


> I think a day or two sooner


well I hope your right boss.

in the mean time... check these out, John, you will like these:


----------



## Metro Lawn

Here are a couple from my buddies in Mindcandy.


----------



## Jason Pallas

Mark - the closest salvage to there is probably Motor City at 32 Mile. Head up North ave to 32 Mile and then go left (West). They're about 1.5 miles up the road. A friend of mine used to own it. I don't think they're open on Sundays. Call me if you need the number.


----------



## NewImgLwn&Lndsc

Metro Lawn;344615 said:


> Here are a couple from my buddies in Mindcandy.


Rudy is funny as hell...good band too


----------



## alternative

Way too "pop rock" for me


----------



## jetskiman6969

PremierLand;344571 said:


> Jason... It sucks with no snow, Ive been doing alot of odd jobs. Hauling fridges, washers, dryers, etc. lol.
> 
> Anyway, I need some help guys...
> 
> I have a old toyota corolla I need to get to the junk yard.
> 
> However, I dont have the title, we lost it. But I have the keys and its located at 24 and north ave....
> 
> Does anyone know where I can take it. It runs but it has alot of body damage and is rusted to crap.
> 
> Oh, and its been sitting since may and hasnt been started since.
> 
> So if anyone knows where I can take it or a scrap yard that will take it, please let me know. Thanks.


Most scrap yards won't take vehicles without titles due to the fact they could be stolen. Most likely you will have to dismantle the car and take the parts there.


----------



## IndySnowPlow

*Scrap It out*

You can scrap / part out any vehicle......we cut them up with torches-sawz All's etc and sell the metal to scrap metal yards. If you dont have a title make sure you keep the "VIN tag" and any other tags and a bill of sale for it indicating that the title was lost etc and who the seller was.


----------



## diehrd

Jason Pallas;344563 said:


> I guess you guys didn't read the piece in the paper about the huge ice shelf that broke loose near the North Pole. Pretty interesting and almost a undeniable sign of definte global warming.
> Anyway - what are the rest of you guys doing to stay busy/earn the mortgage payment? Just curious.


The freaks who proclaim the earth is warming meed to answer just a few questions..

A) Who the **** actually took the time to record GLOBAL temps in the early years of the 19th century ? List to me the areas sampled and please show us all the tools used to take such accurate readings..For gods sakes we still depended on the horse then.

If global warming is a danger to the planet and those on it how has life existed in many forms for Millions of years ? Ya millions of years . . Even during the times the planet spewed more toxic waste into the air by volcanic eruptions then we could do with all our high and mighty technology for not only the last 100 but most likely the next 1000 years.

Just because an ice shelf dislodged we have "Proof" of global warming ? Well scientists recently said the burg that sunk the Titanic started out as big as Manhattan island !

I think Global warming is just another way to get cash funneled to people from the government,,Billions and Billions are given to research it..Makes sense the research shows the planet is warming ....Imagine if it showed 1 degree was not a concern..Any one ever feel the difference of 1 degree ? like it is 79 out not 78 ? Or maybe 26 not 25 ?

Poppycock on all that garbage chatter..The great red woods of California are sitting exactly where a desert once was and at one time all the land masses where connected.Life went on and the planet adjusted.To suggest the changes on earth a spier of immensity floating in space are affected by us fleas is laughable at best,,i would suggest any changes NO NATTER what the are are simply the earths changes inspite of what we do..

When ya can tell me the date and time of the next earth quake then I may listen to what the scientific community has to say bout this planet and the changes it MAY or May not be going through..


----------



## Metro Lawn

alternative;344788 said:


> Way too "pop rock" for me


Pop Rock????? lol


----------



## firelwn82

Go to the secretary of State and get a lost or stolen Title. It will replace the one you lost, wont say anything about being lost just is a replacement of the original. Costs like 10 or 15 $


----------



## bigjeeping

The polar ice shelves have already begun melting: just incase anyone is out of the loop on World Events. I'm not a tree-hugging hippie, but this fact does suggest that global temps are on the rise.


----------



## bigjeeping

diehrd;344799 said:


> Any one ever feel the difference of 1 degree ? like it is 79 out not 78 ? Or maybe 26 not 25 ?


Being an avid hot-tub go-er, I can get in a jacuzzi and tell you if the temp is 101, or 102 degrees. And if it's 100, I'm pissed! Can anyone else do this??


----------



## PremierLand

I got that toyota in my trailer... Couldnt figure out where to take it....


If anyone wants to have a fun newyears let me know, cause im down for putting that thing threw some torcher.

Or if anyone has a bunch of land where we can take this thing off road and completely trash it call me.... lol... mine as well have fun with it before i take it to get it scrapped.

If anyone has any ideas or knows of a place where we can have some fun with it let me know ...313 477 4505


----------



## Jason Pallas

Diehrd

I'm no tree-hugging freak by any stretch of the imagination.... but answer me this - There's almost universal agreement that greenhouse gases are eating a hole in the ozone layer. That's accepted fact - look up the photos by NASA.
So, given the knowledge of the function of this atmospheric barrier layer, what other effect, short of global warming, could this depletion of that protective layer have? If not global warming, what then?
Just curious what you think the added penetration of gamma rays and gamma ray bursts into our atmosphere could possibly have if not some effect on the global weather.


----------



## jetskiman6969

Well people, I will tell you this......NO snow in the forecast for the next 9 days. Good for you contract guys, bad for the per-push and hourly guys like me. No problem, I'm working a sh!tload of hours right now anyways.


----------



## bigjeeping

jetskiman6969;345143 said:


> Well people, I will tell you this......NO snow in the forecast for the next 9 days.


Every morning I roll out of bed, stagger to my computer, and check the 10-day forecast.... yep, nothing.


----------



## moosey

The weather diffently BLOWS! 

If it doesnt snow at all in January I'm heading south.


----------



## jetskiman6969

moosey;346017 said:


> The weather diffently BLOWS!
> 
> If it doesnt snow at all in January I'm heading south.


Yeah, maybe there will be some snow in Florida


----------



## bigjeeping

I feel bad for all those brand new plow trucks with the shiney rust-free plows... cutting edges still have a square angle... man those dudes must be pisssed!!!!!!


----------



## Superior L & L

bigjeeping;346129 said:


> I feel bad for all those brand new plow trucks with the shiney rust-free plows... cutting edges still have a square angle... man those dudes must be pisssed!!!!!!


I have two of them plows ! Used one for about one hour early dec. and thats it. Oh well im heavy on contracts this year so no big deal


----------



## superiorsnowrem

Some snow may be coming next week; finally! Says snow showers monday and tuesday. I cant believe its Jan. 4th and havent pulled the plows out yet. Any backup subs near A2 (ann arbor)? doesnt need to be full time, just on those bigger ones (if we see any) please let me know 734-368-4929.


----------



## bigjeeping

Ann Arbor isn't getting anything plowable on Monday or Tuesday.. sorry to burst your bubble.


----------



## firelwn82

Stop holding your breaths. I'm sure your blue by now. I wont even hook up the blade until I see snow start to accumulate. The weather guys know nothing.


----------



## Eyesell

Agree, it's going to be a record high here today, 58 degrees, wow, my flowers are starting to come up


----------



## amar

I have 400+ trees Oak, Cherry, Hickory, Ash from 10"-30" diameter around 15-40 feet long. They are in a pile which I'm splitting. All of these trees where cut in Oct-Nov06 
Location is off I-94 just west of Ann Arbor 
I'm looking to sell half of them. I have a skid loader to move the logs or I can cut them. 

If anyone is interested PM me with what your would want/pay


----------



## Jason Pallas

Watch transporting that wood. With all the emerald ash borer stuff, the DNR will pop you with a big ticket if they catch you. Just a friendly heads up - hate to see someone get one of those tickets - they're biggies.


----------



## snow_man_48045

Mark, Saw someone plow thru your trucks parked on the side of Jefferson Ave.:yow!: 
Not to safe of a spot to park over night, looks like an accident waiting to happen....


----------



## Plow Dude

Saw a big story on the news today and the weather man said he is sick of everyone blaming this weather on global warming. He said it is all the falt of *El Nino*. We haven't had this kind of record temps since the 1880's.


----------



## PremierLand

snow_man_48045;347827 said:


> Mark, Saw someone plow thru your trucks parked on the side of Jefferson Ave.:yow!:
> Not to safe of a spot to park over night, looks like an accident waiting to happen....


thanks.... I usually keep them inside the gate. But im doing some stuff over today (putting down more limestone) and tomorrow and I had to park them out their.

Thanks for the heads up. Hopefully nothing will happen tonight...

BTW: what company are you with? Stop by sometime you see me there (explorer). Im always up for talking with a fellow local plower.
Do you have the green dakota?


----------



## snow_man_48045

Thats cool, just saw them sticken out when I was driving around tonight in the fog and rain crap. Bahh humbug! As long as your not over that flooded side walk u should be good. How long have u been parking on the north end of town?
I cut your grandpa's lawn back when for u


----------



## PremierLand

snow_man_48045;347924 said:


> Thats cool, just saw them sticken out when I was driving around tonight in the fog and rain crap. Bahh humbug! As long as your not over that flooded side walk u should be good. How long have u been parking on the north end of town?
> I cut your grandpa's lawn back when for u


Almost a year... We bought the place and the house next door. Dont even get me started about the flooded sidewalk. lol

No way.... Howcome you never called me so we could meet up so I could pay you? Dont I owe you some $$$? If so, let me know.


----------



## PremierLand

Hey snowman... I just comprehended something....

You said you saw someone plow through my trucks?????

Or did you just mean you saw them with the plows on?


----------



## snow_man_48045

PremierLand;347929 said:


> Hey snowman... I just comprehended something....
> 
> You said you saw someone plow through my trucks?????
> 
> Or did you just mean you saw them with the plows on?


I said plow thru! Just to get your attention, nothinfg happend. The way the rich drunks drive over never know. Just go down n river and s river and see all the signs, trees bent over from car crashes.


----------



## PremierLand

snow_man_48045;347934 said:


> I said plow thru! Just to get your attention, nothinfg happend. The way the rich drunks drive over never know. Just go down n river and s river and see all the signs, trees bent over from car crashes.


lol, damn you scared me... I never have noticed that there were alot of drunks around there, but then again, there are alot of drunk drivers everywhere.

Are you located around that area?


----------



## snow_man_48045

Live over here. shop is in north west wash. romeo area. Don't have much on this end of town. Don't get enough snow here to close to lake past few yrs.


----------



## Keith_480231

Plow Dude;347898 said:


> Saw a big story on the news today and the weather man said he is sick of everyone blaming this weather on global warming. He said it is all the falt of *El Nino*. We haven't had this kind of record temps since the 1880's.


So the obvious question I have is how do we get rid of this "El Nino" thing?


----------



## PremierLand

snow_man_48045;347946 said:


> Live over here. shop is in north west wash. romeo area. Don't have much on this end of town. Don't get enough snow here to close to lake past few yrs.


I hear that. Do alot of boats block traffic?

because maybe youve seen my equipment, but when backing my trailer up at the end of the day into the yard, people dont seem to want to stop for me, but then when a boat is blocking traffic, they stop. Whats up with that?

Stop by sometime.


----------



## PremierLand

Keith_480231;347956 said:


> So the obvious question I have is how do we get rid of this "El Nino" thing?


you call Mr. Gadica and leave him a voicemail and ask for it to snow, ALOT.

and in return, It will still not snow.


----------



## truck5029

*no snow*

i heard that if all the rain we had in Dec an Jan so far that it add up to 4.5 foot what fun that be


----------



## Tscape

truck5029;348316 said:


> i heard that if all the rain we had in Dec an Jan so far that it add up to 4.5 foot what fun that be


If my aunt had balls, she'd be my uncle.


----------



## truck5029

*aunt*

don't be so touche are loosing our grip on things


----------



## truck5029

have some fun in life


----------



## Tscape

That _was_ fun.


----------



## truck5029

fun for you maybe chill out


----------



## Tscape

Yah, OKEEDOKEE .


----------



## Jason Pallas

Tension Building!.......


BTW - Anyone want to buy a tonneau cover for a Ford full-size shortbed? Got one from a friend, gonna list it on Ebay if I can't find someone for it in the next couple of days. It's like new and I'll sell it cheap. PM me.


----------



## firelwn82

Jason Pallas;347803 said:


> Watch transporting that wood. With all the emerald ash borer stuff, the DNR will pop you with a big ticket if they catch you. Just a friendly heads up - hate to see someone get one of those tickets - they're biggies.


You can bring wood in to Oakland county but you can't take it out of Oakland county. Its only by county thata there watching for. I get my firewood from Osceola County from the state land. We can bring it in but can't take it out.


----------



## Metro Lawn

Turfscape LLC;348328 said:


> If my aunt had balls, she'd be my uncle.


And if my sister could have out run my brothers, she'd still be a virgin.. rofl Oops forgot we aren't in Arkansas anymore...lol
Run Betty Sue, Run!


----------



## Jason Pallas

If yo can wade through this, it looks like things may be looking up for us.

http://www.crh.noaa.gov/product.php?site=dtx&product=AFD&issuedby=DTX&format=ci&version=1


----------



## firelwn82

Lets cross our fingers. Everybody needs to take the plows and salters off there trucks. Hide them well and we'll get something. I promise. payup


----------



## jetskiman6969

OK salters, load your trucks, looks like we MIGHT get 1"-2" tonite. Well, thats a start.


----------



## bigjeeping

It's a snow circle!


----------



## PremierLand

what do you guys in the detroit area think will happen?

snow? ice? nothing?

By, the way.... If you have your plows and salters off. LEAVE THEM OFF. because everytime someone thinks theres going to be a storm lately, we go out and rush to put them on, and you know what, then its a loss hope and it goes away. So if its not hooked up, justwait until theres enough for your contract (1"-3") or wahtever. lol


----------



## Sharper Edge

*Salt*

Looks like a SALT event to me


----------



## Plow Dude

Channel 4 WDIV says little accumulation, along with the weather channel, but channel 2's website says 1''-3'', so who knows. I don't think it will amount to too much except a slushy accumulation.


----------



## alternative

ALL RAIN ---Sorry 

Tonight...Occasional light rain and snow through about midnight...Then periods of snow. Little or no accumulation. Lows 28 to 32. East winds 5 to 15 mph until about 1 am...Becoming northwest. Chance of precipitation near 100 percent.


----------



## WMHLC

It's starting to stick to the grass in Grand Rapids, so I hope for at least a salt event. Lets kept the fingers crossed and the plows off.


----------



## Jason Pallas

wmhlc - keep us posted from the west side of the state - that's really helpful to us - because whatever you get - it's headed our way. Thanks


----------



## PremierLand

From what I've noticed the past 2 years, for our side of the state, JasonPallas and Flykelly are really good at looking at the radar and predicting the weather. Sometimes better than the weatherman. Plus Metro always has the almanac and that atleast gives us hope. Let it snow... Soon!


----------



## PremierLand

Hey guys, check this out, and let me know if you have had problems with Macomb County when it comes to things like this... Thanks

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=42000


----------



## Jason Pallas

Wow - thanks Mark! I'll try not to let that go to my head. With that said, I've been purusing sites and forecasts all day. My prediction - what we get will mostly melt as it hits the roadways - we'll get maybe a slushy inch at best. Maybe a little more North of M-59 - less as you go further south.

The better chance for a plow event will come Mon nite into Tuesday AM - with this Alberta Clipper that will sweep through. Right now it doesn't look like it will carry much of a punch (clippers never really do - usually 1-4inch events) but with a little luck, the temps will be much more favorable for sticking snow and we might see an inch or two.

The rest of the week looks pretty weak - except for a slight chance of something on Thurs night.

Just my two cents - still crossing my fingers and hoping.


----------



## alternative

PremierLand;348817 said:


> From what I've noticed the past 2 years, for our side of the state, JasonPallas and Flykelly are really good at looking at the radar and predicting the weather. Sometimes better than the weatherman. Plus Metro always has the almanac and that atleast gives us hope. Let it snow... Soon!


All you need to do is learn to research and READ. Weather predicting is not rocket science. It also takes some experience, which at 19 yrs old , you really dont have much to fall on.


----------



## PremierLand

alternative;348839 said:


> All you need to do is learn to research and READ. Weather predicting is not rocket science. It also takes some experience, which at 19 yrs old , you really dont have much to fall on.


lol. I know some about it, but I know flykelly knows quite a bit, due to being a piolet, and jason always has these crafty websites.

otherwise, accuweather gives a good desription, and well if its over 32, i dont get to excited. lol


----------



## alternative

I personally wouldnt stay up tonight for this one! 
Its still warm outside, and ground temps are wayyyyyyy too high.

Maybe next time


----------



## DJC

We have maybe 1/2 inch.payup Only 1 1/2 inches more to go.


----------



## PremierLand

DJC;348859 said:


> We have maybe 1/2 inch.payup Only 1 1/2 inches more to go.


where are you located?


----------



## Sharper Edge

Grass and deck are white 1/4 inch not much on pavement in Pinckney. County trucks are out salting


----------



## PremierLand

your about an hour and a half west of us... hopefully it'll get below freezing soon.


----------



## Sharper Edge

the temp @ 11.00 is 31 here


----------



## PremierLand

Ya, we are at 37 and 30 with windchill. With Rain. But a low tonight of 30.


----------



## Jason Pallas

How sad is it that we're all sitting around watching weather that's in the mid 30's with a forecast of 1-2inches at best - hoping that we get enough to hit the roads.
I remember the days when I woudn't even bat an eyelash at conditions like this and a forecast of 1-2. I was too busy counting my money from the previous 10 pushes we'd usually have by this time of the year. Friggin Global Warming!


----------



## Plow Dude

Jason Pallas;348899 said:


> How sad is it that we're all sitting around watching weather that's in the mid 30's with a forecast of 1-2inches at best - hoping that we get enough to hit the roads.
> I remember the days when I woudn't even bat an eyelash at conditions like this and a forecast of 1-2. I was too busy counting my money from the previous 10 pushes we'd usually have by this time of the year. Friggin Global Warming!


I hear ya bro. If its gonna snow, then bring it, screw these two inch deals. But it's not the fault of global warming. It is El Nino that is the cause for all this warm weather. Just saw a news story on it the other night. The weather man said he is tired of everyone blaming it on global warming. What ever the case, its warm as hell out. 36 degrees right now in Plymouth area.


----------



## Jason Pallas

fer sure! Don't get me wrong - I'll take 2" snowfalls all day. Those are the money makers. I'd rather have 6 two inch snowfalls than a 8 incher and a 4 incher. The more snow - the less the profit margin (more hours and more repair bills).

But these rainy days followed by a marginal forecast (like last year) where most of the crap either melts or falls as wet snow - I'm so tired of that.


----------



## Tscape

Plow Dude;348906 said:


> I hear ya bro. If its gonna snow, then bring it, screw these two inch deals. But it's not the fault of global warming. It is El Nino that is the cause for all this warm weather. Just saw a news story on it the other night. The weather man said he is tired of everyone blaming it on global warming. What ever the case, its warm as hell out. 36 degrees right now in Plymouth area.


Alright, how would you describe the difference between an El Nino and global warming?


----------



## brunosplace

*Crispy Critter replaced!!*

I finally have a functional plow truck again after the Jeep became crispy. Just finished mounting a Western Unimount 7.5 ProPlow to the Dodge 2500 I bought last week, now if we could only get a little snow!!


----------



## PremierLand

What the heck. Its getting warmer. Its now 37 and feels like 38. Come On.


----------



## firelwn82

You guys just don't listen do you? lol. Don't talk about it, Don't look outside, Don't think about it, and for pete's sake DON"T HOOK UP THE PLOWS!!! Its all going to leave. lol.


----------



## Plow Dude

we won't be doing anything this morning, I'm gonna stay up late tonight anyways cause I have nothing better to do.


----------



## Plow Dude

still raining.


----------



## Plow Dude

and after. This was taken about a month ago. Has grow out a little since.


----------



## Plow Dude

the pics were up. Dont know what happened


----------



## Plow Dude

???????????


----------



## firelwn82

WTH are you trying to do kill us with your mug shot? lol


----------



## WMHLC

no snow sticking to pavement yet, about 2 tenths of inch on grass, guess it's almost time to call it a night


----------



## Keith_480231

Well once again we were all bitten by the "Snow bug". Been up for awhile and haven't even seen a flake yet! Have to "watch" a little better because partner is in Arizona doing some retaining wall work and will be gone for a few days. Thought that might actually make it snow!?!?! Oh well guess I will stay up because I am so sick of staying in bed.
Was wondering if anyone needs a laborer for a couple of days? Will work cheap! Let me know thanks.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

We got a little under an inch. One more salting in. Hope you didn't go to bed too quick Tim, it came down fast and furious about 5ish, turned everything greasy and slick.


----------



## WMHLC

Mark Oomkes;349052 said:


> We got a little under an inch. One more salting in. Hope you didn't go to bed too quick Tim, it came down fast and furious about 5ish, turned everything greasy and slick.


We got it, I went home at around 5, and half way home turned it around and started up the salters. Nice and slick, about half inch downtown, and about inch on the beltline area. Nice salt only event, my favorite.


----------



## Sharper Edge

*Snow*

2-3 Inches On Deck In Pinckney 1" On Drive Could Of Pushed It But Just A Salt


----------



## PremierLand

Plowdude, thats a nice picture you drew and put on your fridge.


----------



## Superior L & L

*NO WAY !!!* WE PUSHED SOME SNOW THIS MORNING. Now it was just 1 inch but it was snow. Accounts 3 miles away only got a dusting


----------



## firelwn82

You guys push at an inch? I would have thought you would have dropped salt on that.


----------



## Superior L & L

firelwn82;349586 said:


> You guys push at an inch? I would have thought you would have dropped salt on that.


about 50 % of our accounts want it plowed with any snow. That way its completely clean and wet when the workers come in. Plus we get to salt it also. No sloppy slush in our lotsxysport


----------



## Keith_480231

Mark just replied to your PM let me know! Thanks Keith:salute:


----------



## firelwn82

I wish my customers were like that. No commercial just resi's for me though sooo.. KEEP THE SNOW COMING... YEAH MORE MORE MORE...payup


----------



## PremierLand

Maybe us in the SE do have something to look for:


----------



## firelwn82

Priemeir stop getting your hopes up. It will come soon enough buddy. Just relax. lol


----------



## MStine315

I hate to take a chance of jinxing it but here it is anyway.....


Unlike recent weather patterns when cold air has been quickly replaced by unseasonable warmth, the upcoming cold shot will remain in place across most of the nation through the latter half of January. Expert Meteorologist Bernie Rayno has additional information on the upcoming cold shot in the video to the right. 

According to Chief Long Range Forecaster Joe Bastardi, the weather from mid-January through mid-February could mimic the winters of 1957-58 and 1965-66. Those winters began with warm conditions before finishing with cold and stormy weather. 

Bastardi says in a worst-case scenario, the country will experience a repeat of the winter of 1977-78. After a tepid start, that winter was remarkable for its cold and storms, including three powerful blizzards in the Northeast. "Those who think that winter 2006-2007 is going to remain mild are in for a shock. Winter is likely to come with a vengeance. A week from now, we'll start seeing truly cold air across much of the country, and we expect this change to last." 

Bastardi believes that if the change in the weather pattern reaches its full potential, the onset of cold weather could result in "one of the top-five coldest 30-day stretches in the past half century."


----------



## firelwn82

Thats what the dream is for but we'll see. Good information though. Were bound for a good winter for sure.


----------



## PremierLand

Sorry Firelwn, Im starting to pull my hair out. I miss the snow. lol.


MStine, I wish something like that happens this year. It would be like firelwn said, a dream.


----------



## firelwn82

Me too. I'm trying to be a nice guy and help you out. Trying to be the meteator. 'think I spelled it right'. I just keep   to stay sane


----------



## Tscape

mediator. www.dictionary.com


----------



## firelwn82

Thanks turf, I may need that. That one looks bettererrrrr lol


----------



## firelwn82

Just for a good laugh I hope this works...
<a href="http://www.pyzam.com/video">




Browse through only the BEST videos at pYzam.com!

This one could be me.....
<a href="http://www.pyzam.com/video">




Browse through only the BEST videos at pYzam.com!


----------



## Eyesell

Only problem I see with no snow now is, when it does finally come the winter will be 3/4 over, cause the way I see it, we may have a event yet in January, probably plow in Feb, and typically nothing to speak of in March.

So for me, where I live, I need it to start snowing in Dec. and continue through end of Feb. at minimum to make all my bills.


----------



## Superior L & L

firelwn82;350096 said:


> Just for a good laugh I hope this works...
> <a href="http://www.pyzam.com/video">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Browse through only the BEST videos at pYzam.com!
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> I cannot believe that dude layed down infront of that bus!


----------



## Plow Dude

We may have some snow coming our way on Monday. The temps will be just right with a lot of precipitation.


----------



## Metro Lawn

Here's a game to play while you wait for that snow...lol

http://www.gophergas.com/funstuff/snowplow.htm


----------



## Tscape

Metro Lawn;350475 said:


> Here's a game to play while you wait for that snow...lol
> 
> http://www.gophergas.com/funstuff/snowplow.htm


must...stop...playing...game...


----------



## Jason Pallas

I don't like that game. I can't backdrag. I can't angle. I plow the lot and the guy never pays me.........

And Macomb Lawn and Snow came in an underbid me! :yow!:


----------



## brunosplace

Jason Pallas;350983 said:


> I don't like that game. I can't backdrag. I can't angle. I plow the lot and the guy never pays me.........
> 
> And Macomb Lawn and Snow came in an underbid me! :yow!:


ROTFLMAO


----------



## Keith_480231

Now that was funny thanks Jason. I have been dealing with some major problems with my computer and have been on the phone for several days with Microsoft:realmad: Thanks again


----------



## Tscape

Nobody say anything!!! And leave the plows off!


----------



## firelwn82

Thats what I said last time, noone listened I guess. :crying:


----------



## Jason Pallas

SHHHHHHHHHHhhhhhhhhhhh! The snow gods are listening!


----------



## Tscape

Boy, this winter sure has been slow. I'm going to go out and take my plow apart and grease every little piece. It should take me until Wednesday or Thursday, but what else do I have to do?


----------



## Jason Pallas

Screw this - I'm going on vacation until at least next Friday. I'm taking the plows off before I go - so that I can get right to landscaping when I get back. I might even refund the few customers that we had that had pre-paid for the snow season. What's the use, it's over.
 

FYI - if any of you know Bernie Allemon from the old Allemon's Garden Center on East Warren, he's gonna be on Wife Swap on ABC this Monday. Should be good. SOOOO I DEFINITELY won't be able to do anything else BUT WATCH TV next Monday night.


----------



## bigjeeping

Jason Pallas;351405 said:


> I might even refund the few customers that we had that had pre-paid for the snow season.


This has been on my conscious (yes im in college but have no idea how to spell this word) also.. I have a few LARGE pre-pays; specifically from widowed old ladies who pay EXTRA to make sure I give them special attention. I know I shouldn't let my feeling intertwine with my business' legal and financial matters....


----------



## jetskiman6969

Looks like this next front will bring more ICE than snow. Real nice:angry:


----------



## alternative

jetskiman6969;351555 said:


> Looks like this next front will bring more ICE than snow. Real nice:angry:


right-o:salute:


----------



## Lynch & Sons Landscapin

*Seasonal/Pre Pay*

Yea, my concious gets me too. I have one elderly couple who wanted seasonal, their second payment is due Jan 15 (only 2 payments, one at signing, one now)... I called and told them to hold their payment and lets see how the rest of winter goes. To have an elderly couple paying us when we havn't done ANYTHING for them yet.... oh well. If we get more than a few I'll ask for it then... As for commercial seasonal.... payup


----------



## PremierLand

Where is everyone. 

I would think you guys would be done salting by now.


----------



## bigjeeping

Where is snow!


----------



## Tscape

Just got back from salting. Resting up to go out again, hopefully.


----------



## NewImgLwn&Lndsc

Turfscape LLC;352234 said:


> Just got back from salting. Resting up to go out again, hopefully.


hopefully go out again, they canceled the storm warning, now its back on , with ice accumulations from 1/4"-1/2". This might get interesting..


----------



## Plow Dude

I was in Milford today, and all the salt and plow trucks were out. The grass was atleast covered with snow, and the roads were pretty slick. It is quit a difference just being 35 min. south of there. I think tonight we are going to get mostly ice, while a little farther north is gonna get several inches.


----------



## CamLand

I'm in Hillsdale county and we have ice not too bad but the salting will keep us busy down here and up in Detroit suburbs.They are calling for 1/2 to 3/4 ice in these parts and no snow.I hope something happens in Detroit area my guys are itching for something...payup


----------



## Metro Lawn

No snow, but I'll take what I can can get....


----------



## PremierLand

Can someone explain this?

It says there was 2.2inches this afternoon, and when I was down there, I didnt see a drop of snow.


----------



## DJC

Accuweather does the same thing to me all the time and that's why I don't use them much.


----------



## PremierLand

which sites do you guys fine the most accurate, that can tell you the precip amount?


----------



## Keith_480231

weatherunderground has been pretty good so far. Noticed that accuweather has been on lately.


----------



## Tscape

Up all night watching it rain. This winter can go to hell!


----------



## alternative

GLOBAL WARMING + EL NINO = NO SNOW


----------



## Keith_480231

Keith_480231;352429 said:


> weatherunderground has been pretty good so far. Noticed that accuweather has been on lately.


Sorry I meant NOT on lately. What a friggin' joke they are 3-5 inches? Yeah maybe in rain not even freezing. I am changing professions!:realmad: 
Hey Mark you still need help at your Dad's? Let me know.Thanks


----------



## Metro Lawn

I must be dreaming... It's snowing.. and actually sticking... 1/2 inch so far in Harrison Twp.


----------



## alternative

Melting on contact - just south of you.


----------



## DJC

We got 7 inches last night and today, sorry guys.


----------



## dbdrgr150

Real nice, where are you at in michigan that got seven inches.


----------



## MStine315

In the Flint area we plowed 1" of icy crap with an 1" of snow on top yesterday and another 1 1/2" this morning.


----------



## Eyesell

Must be nice to be able to plow at 1", I got to salt for the first time this season today, wippppeeeee


----------



## Five Star Lawn Care LLC

wow....this was my 10th app this morning


----------



## yzf1000_rider

i just got back from pinconning looking at houses and they got about 4-5 inches on the ground and were plowing i stopped at the gas station and a guy said to me wheres your plow i said well I'm from Detroit area and we don't get snow anymore. he laughed and said should have brought your plow with you i would have put you to work. man am i going to be glad when i move further north this summer. maybe get 1 or 2 plows in instead on none.


----------



## terrapro

today is the first time my plow has pushed snow this year. got about 2-3inches overnight in livingston county and was able to do a couple drives and shoveled a couple walks nothing to exciting.


----------



## Superior L & L

Our accounts in Novi only got 3/4" our Flint/Fenton stuff got 2"


----------



## DJC

dbdrgr150;353031 said:


> Real nice, where are you at in michigan that got seven inches.


I'm in Clare county


----------



## Keith_480231

Is Clare County near Atlanta,Michigan? Used to do a lot of hunting there beautiful country.


----------



## Metro Lawn

Keith_480231;353312 said:


> Is Clare County near Atlanta,Michigan? Used to do a lot of hunting there beautiful country.


Clare is in the center of the state. South West of Houghton Lake area Atlanta is further East


----------



## jetskiman6969

Well, it looks like its going to be quiet for the next few days.......so what else is new  Must be nice to be a salt guy!!


----------



## CamLand

Salting is the way to go right now.We have been out 15 times already in Detroit area and down in Hillsdale area.Beats sitting around and worrying about when it will snow.


----------



## jetskiman6969

CamLand;354026 said:


> Salting is the way to go right now.We have been out 15 times already in Detroit area and down in Hillsdale area.*Beats sitting around and worrying about when it will snow.*




Hell, I'm working 58 hours a week at my full time job, I'm NOT worried I just like to call in sick when we get hit so I can go out and make more moneypayup Thats the way, uh huh, uh huh, I like it!!!!!


----------



## Jason Pallas

That's great - what do you do full-time?


----------



## bigjeeping

Jason Pallas;354174 said:


> That's great - what do you do full-time?


I would guess he's a male dancer :bluebounc


----------



## Metro Lawn

bigjeeping;354216 said:


> I would guess he's a male dancer :bluebounc


"A Mail Dancer" rofl... Looks like he could go postal any moment...lol


----------



## Tscape

Chicks dig that look.


----------



## Jason Pallas

Isn't that just a pic of one of those "Growing Up Gotti" kids from that TV show on A&E?


----------



## Keith_480231

yes I think?


----------



## firelwn82

Yeah I think your right.


----------



## PremierLand

Accuweather sucks. Its says that in SE we were sopossed to get an inch this morning. Im looking out the window and dont see anything.


----------



## alternative

Jason Pallas;354376 said:


> Isn't that just a pic of one of those "Growing Up Gotti" kids from that TV show on A&E?


yeah.. thats it. John Gotti Jr


----------



## jetskiman6969

Jason Pallas;354174 said:


> That's great - what do you do full-time?


Truck driver, local and over the road.


----------



## PremierLand

jetskiman6969;354543 said:


> Truck driver, local and over the road.


so does your truck have the internet? (not sarcastic) or just time off now?


----------



## alternative

probably at a truck stop, pickin up some "lot lizzards"


----------



## jetskiman6969

PremierLand;354550 said:


> so does your truck have the internet? (not sarcastic) or just time off now?


No internet in truck. I'm home now.


----------



## PremierLand

looks like we will be salting again. It was raining south of 16mile at garfeild and north of 16 there is sleet/snow. Im sure it wont accumulate to anything, but an excuse to salt atleast.


----------



## amw

FOR SALE on eBay

Light bar...
eBay Auction # 180074973533


----------



## Eyesell

amw;355066 said:


> FOR SALE on eBay
> 
> Light bar...
> eBay Auction # 180074973533


That thing looks way to big for the truck it's on.


----------



## amw

I dont think so, but we all have our own taste in things.
They dont stick out over the sides on superdutys.
here are a few pictures....


----------



## bltp203

Can someone recommend a good BOSS dealer in the Oakland / Wayne County area? I see a few dealers listed on the BOSS website, but would like to hear from those who have actually done business with them.


----------



## Eyesell

I would'nt buy one right now there's no SNOW !! :realmad:


----------



## bltp203

Ha......very true, but I am thinking of taking advantage of what I am hoping will be a decent price drop of surplus as we get closer to spring.


----------



## Tscape

Thesier's in South Lyon.


----------



## Eyesell

bltp203;355189 said:


> Ha......very true, but I am thinking of taking advantage of what I am hoping will be a decent price drop of surplus as we get closer to spring.


Good point, I should of thought of that.


----------



## Jason Pallas

BOSS PLOWS - Santoro's on Harper on Detroit's eastside. See Dave or Dewey. Those guys are great guys - they really know their stuff and their prices are the best.


----------



## Five Star Lawn Care LLC

man o man what a morning...all sorts of problems....some salt was left in the trucks from last storm that was over looked and it was rock hard....had to bust up about 2 tons of salt.

then latter i had a full load in my flat bed and i blew out both passenger side rear tires

luckly a buddy let me borrow a truck to finish the night


----------



## Superior L & L

Man ! sorry about the bad luck. If there is a bright side to this at least there was only a dusting and not 5" on the ground. 
Since you had your brake down from the season your all done with them for the year purplebou


----------



## Jason Pallas

Well.... at least you made some $$. Better than most of us today. Anyone remember what we were all doing 2 years ago today?

Yeah - that's right. We had 3 inches of snow.... and it was about the 8th or 9th time out. This year (and last) blows. I can't even move the pole barn full of snow blowers that I have on Ebay. No one's buying.


----------



## superiorsnowrem

anyone plowing in SE mi tonight or is it another salty night. I think we need another inch or so, some areas have over 1 1/2".


----------



## bigjeeping

superiorsnowrem;355356 said:


> anyone plowing in SE mi tonight or is it another salty night. I think we need another inch or so, some areas have over 1 1/2".


Was debating the resis, but I'm going to hold off until Sunday when there's a predicted 1-2"... so on top of what we're getting tonight that should add up!

It's always a salty night!


----------



## PremierLand

Guys were out salting this morning. I dont know why or what they were salting though because all the lots around here are already dry. Atleast mine were and about every other lot I drove by.


----------



## Superior L & L

Our Novi lots had about 1/2" on them this morning. Channel 7 said us-23 to I-275, I-96 to I-94 chould have picked up some snow last night at a rate of 1" per hour!


----------



## Five Star Lawn Care LLC

PremierLand;355518 said:


> Guys were out salting this morning. I dont know why or what they were salting though because all the lots around here are already dry. Atleast mine were and about every other lot I drove by.


if thats the case then why do people even hire us at all.....all the snow will be gone by april 15th anyways.

ussually snow doesnt start melting untill 10-11 am and that is after all the employyes get in


----------



## firelwn82

Its for safety. Ice = slip and falls, Slip and falls = SAM, SAM = HUGE pay outs, HUGE pay outs = you out!!! Who cares if it was me the first sprinkle I saw I would salt, wouldn't care if it was one 6x6 area of ice I'd salt it.


----------



## jetskiman6969

Five Star Lawn Care LLC;355674 said:


> if thats the case then why do people even hire us at all.....all the snow will be gone by april 15th anyways.
> 
> *ussually* snow doesnt start melting *untill* 10-11 am and that is after all the *employyes* get in


USUALLY..........UNTIL...............EMPLOYEE............WOW, now I know why some people wait around for it to snow  

Come on people.....................


----------



## Five Star Lawn Care LLC

jetskiman6969;355718 said:


> USUALLY..........UNTIL...............EMPLOYEE............WOW, now I know why some people wait around for it to snow
> 
> Come on people.....................


i wasnt aware we had an english teacher on the board...i own my own service company and im not trying to win any kind of awards for the next spelling bee


----------



## Jason Pallas

I'm not saying anything but........

http://www.crh.noaa.gov/product.php?site=dtx&product=AFD&issuedby=DTX&format=ci&version=1

NOW NOBODY JINK IT!


----------



## Metro Lawn

I'm going to offer a crash refresher course in snow plowing for those that may have forgotten how... rofl


----------



## jetskiman6969

Metro Lawn;355785 said:


> I'm going to offer a crash refresher course in snow plowing for those that may have forgotten how... rofl


I'll be over to "school" you as soon as we get something to plow wesport wesport


----------



## jetskiman6969

Jason Pallas;355782 said:


> I'm not saying anything but........
> 
> http://www.crh.noaa.gov/product.php?site=dtx&product=AFD&issuedby=DTX&format=ci&version=1
> 
> NOW NOBODY *JINK* IT!


JINX???????????


----------



## Jason Pallas

Whoops - yeah, Jinx. That's what I meant - must have been thinking about the cat from "Meet the Parents".


----------



## jetskiman6969

Well it looks like 1" maybe *2"* of snow to fall this afternoon and into this evening. Looks like you "SALT" guys will get another workout!! Maybe we'll get enough to plow, finally. Weather channel says folks further to the south to pick up possibly 3", further north to get less............thats just great


----------



## Tscape

The system is parting/weakening perfectly so that all of the estimates will be too high. Expect nothing.


----------



## alternative

Turfscape LLC;356088 said:


> The system is parting/weakening perfectly so that all of the estimates will be too high. Expect nothing.


i guesstimate 1"


----------



## bigjeeping

What about all this white stuff heading our way? That's gotta be atleast 2" wesport


----------



## Jason Pallas

What about Jinxed do you guys not understand?:crying:


----------



## jetskiman6969

Turfscape LLC;356088 said:


> The system is parting/weakening perfectly so that all of the estimates will be too high. Expect nothing.


YOU are correct sir. Just said on channel 7 that THIS storm is ALREADY weakening and will not add up to more than an 1". I really don't believe tthis crap.


----------



## alternative

thats not bad for the 1" trigger contracts, but how many guys have those?


----------



## Metro Lawn

alternative;356251 said:


> thats not bad for the 1" trigger contracts, but how many guys have those?


Almost all my commercials are that way. Problem is that after I salt, it never gets to an inch unless we are getting 2 or more inches anyway.


----------



## heliski989

*Lyon Sealcoat LLC For Sale*

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...MESE:IT&viewitem=&item=330077642447&rd=1&rd=1

ill give it to any plowsite member for 5% off... Jonathon


----------



## jetskiman6969

Metro Lawn;356313 said:


> Almost all my commercials are that way. Problem is that after I salt, it never gets to an inch unless we are getting 2 or more inches anyway.


Exactly. 1" for salt, then wait for 2" more to build up on pavement. All our guys I'm sure are dropping salt or already did by now. We will need a bunch more snow in a hurry for it to pile up now. Only expecting another inch overnight. I'm sure I won't get a call.


----------



## Metro Lawn

Just posted a couple spreaders for sale. A new push spreader for walks and a spreader tailgate for dump inserts in the for sale stuff. fyi


----------



## Tscape

heliski989;356369 said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...MESE:IT&viewitem=&item=330077642447&rd=1&rd=1
> 
> ill give it to any plowsite member for 5% off... Jonathon


What's up? Talk to me...


----------



## heliski989

*New business*



Turfscape LLC;356376 said:


> What's up? Talk to me...


Im looking to get out of the Asphalt business. the snow thing, or lack there of kinda broke the camels back. dint get me wrong we have had a kick ass past couple of weeks. i love the salt events, but i just dont like the waiting thing. I have started building skis, and think that im going to try and break in to that international market... not just stay in Michigan. so if you know any one who wants a business tell em. reserve is at 66k


----------



## jetskiman6969

So did anyone get any plowing in?? This morning on my way to work, I saw a couple guys pushing snow, the rest were just salting. We got about an inch here in Harrison Twp. I know other places got 2"-3" which meant someone was plowing snow.


----------



## Superior L & L

In Novi we salted late sunday afternoon (about 3/4")and this morning (1/4"). Not a whole lot here


----------



## Tscape

I salted in Novi on Sunday too. That seemed to be hit pretty hard, but Canton was worse and on my way back to Ypsi I hit a squall that was an absolute whiteout! Then it stopped.


----------



## moosey

An inch of snow here in the Hills, Bloomfield Hills that is. 

This weather sucks. Come back from Arizonia for nothing. Going back tomorrow. Good Luck to everyone.


----------



## GrandScapes

We hit our Rochester Hills and Clinton Twp. stuff with salt. Had about a 1/2" topps. Seen a few of the hardup guys attempting to push though


----------



## terrapro

GrandScapes;357059 said:


> We hit our Rochester Hills and Clinton Twp. stuff with salt. Had about a 1/2" topps. Seen a few of the hardup guys attempting to push though


that was probably me lol. ive been telling them ill do it for free just for some practice


----------



## Keith_480231

Just saltings again here. Thought there was all this talk about the weather patterns matching the winter of '77/'78. Which that year we got a butt load of snow the second half of winter. Hope this wasn't a dream I was having?


----------



## Metro Lawn

GrandScapes;357059 said:


> Seen a few of the hardup guys attempting to push though


I got a laugh watching these fools out plowing 3/4 of an inch of snow. Guy plowing a strip mall by me about 600' pass and ending up with a pile of snow about 8 inches high...rofl dang rookies....lol


----------



## firelwn82

I have decided to stay out of the city. In northern Oakland County we have about about 2" on the ground. Had to go to Mt. Clemens this morning You can still see grass down there.. So I'm sticking to the country side, boys.


----------



## Superior L & L

GrandScapes;357059 said:


> We hit our Rochester Hills and Clinton Twp. stuff with salt. Had about a 1/2" topps. Seen a few of the hardup guys attempting to push though


Wow you guys go all the way to Clinton Twp. Thats a long way to drive to plow! Is it big stuff and how do you know what the weather is like in Clinton from GB


----------



## Five Star Lawn Care LLC

paphillips;357153 said:


> Wow you guys go all the way to Clinton Twp. Thats a long way to drive to plow! Is it big stuff and how do you know what the weather is like in Clinton from GB


i would say the same for you....fenton to novi is one heck of a spread....but a place that big is worth it

our furthest account is 6 miles from our office


----------



## Keith_480231

Hey Eric did you ever sell that v-box???


----------



## alternative

Seen a ton of lots plowed. Exactly- "Hard up" thats too funny.
Although, if the lot does not get salted, plowing is better than nothing, because that stuff hardened up like a rock overnight. I "quick-plowed" one of my lots to be salted, just for the fun of it. Plus it took less salt.

*WE HAVE 8 weeks left of WINTER! We're gonna get our share of snow.*


----------



## Superior L & L

Five Star Lawn Care LLC;357227 said:


> i would say the same for you....fenton to novi is one heck of a spread....but a place that big is worth it
> 
> our furthest account is 6 miles from our office


All the guys that work that account live in fenton or south of fenton and everyone reports to work there. It takes me about 25 mins to get there. I was a little concerned when i took the account but i use weather cams and traffic cams online to see what the weather is doing. Plus the security gives us heads up.

Plus clinton twp is a real good distance from Grand Blanc. BUt ha you go where the work is !


----------



## Jason Pallas

I have to drive about 45 miles into work. But once I'm there, all our accounts are within about a 6 mile radius. I have to depend on employees and friends in the biz to give me accurate local reports - otherwise, on the bigger snows (yeah, remember those.... years ago), I drive in and sleep at the shop so I don't have to make that drive on unsalted roads with idiot drivers. These little "dustings" suck. We got 2 inches at home... work got about .5 to 1" in places. This winter (and last) is a joke.


----------



## GrandScapes

paphillips;357153 said:


> Wow you guys go all the way to Clinton Twp. Thats a long way to drive to plow! Is it big stuff and how do you know what the weather is like in Clinton from GB


We have a very big contract in Rochester that we have 3 pick up truck subs, a loader left onsite and then we just send our salt truck down there to oversee the operation and of course salt. The place in Clinton is ok, 1 truck to plow it all night and 3 tons of salt. But it was a package deal with the Rochester account so we couldnt turn it down. We sub contract work from Rizzo up here in Gen County so we keep a close contact with them guys on the weather down there. Also my subs call us with weather updates as well. You have to love the power of subs though. Actually we have pushed 3 or 4 times up here now and my O.C. subs have been coming up here to help us since theres been no plow work down there and I try to keep them busy as possible.

The only problem we have had so far with them is we only know of 2 salt yards in the area and they run out of salt FAST...

Does anybody know of any good salt yards in the Rochester/Clinton Area? We currently leave our yard with a full hopper and then we fill @ Dales on Van **** but he runs out a lot and then we are forced to drive to a yard on Joslyn near Great Lakes Xing which takes forever from Rochester...


----------



## Metro Lawn

GrandScapes;357436 said:


> Does anybody know of any good salt yards in the Rochester/Clinton Area? We currently leave our yard with a full hopper and then we fill @ Dales on Van **** but he runs out a lot and then we are forced to drive to a yard on Joslyn near Great Lakes Xing which takes forever from Rochester...


B & W Landscape Supply (M-97 & M-59 area) never have ran out of salt since I have known them
(586) 463-0545

Tom's Landscaping on Rochester Rd. in Troy may also sell it.


----------



## GrandScapes

Metro Lawn;357473 said:


> B & W Landscape Supply (M-97 & M-59 area) never have ran out of salt since I have known them
> (586) 463-0545
> 
> Tom's Landscaping on Rochester Rd. in Troy may also sell it.


Thanks.....M-97, what main Rd. is that?


----------



## yzf1000_rider

m-97 is groesbeck highway.


----------



## Sharpcut 1

Yea, you actually get to drive on a scale and get weighed, unlike Dales. (At least the last time I was there)

Brings up a good point.

What salt yards load "heavy" and who loads "light"??

Who's salt is dry, and who 's is wet??

Just wondering, as I don't drive a salt truck anymore.


----------



## Five Star Lawn Care LLC

Keith_480231;357262 said:


> Hey Eric did you ever sell that v-box???


are you talking about my 5 yrd hydro v-box?


----------



## Metro Lawn

Sharpcut 1;357522 said:


> Yea, you actually get to drive on a scale and get weighed, unlike Dales. (At least the last time I was there)
> 
> Brings up a good point.
> 
> What salt yards load "heavy" and who loads "light"??
> 
> Who's salt is dry, and who 's is wet??
> 
> Just wondering, as I don't drive a salt truck anymore.


John,
Soulliere loads pretty heavy, never had a complaint with them. Dale's is ok too but they are a bit higher in price. BTW B & W still uses the scale. Both are pretty dry. Beste's has the worst quality. I've gotten wet and clumpy from them before.


----------



## NewImgLwn&Lndsc

Sharpcut 1;357522 said:


> Yea, you actually get to drive on a scale and get weighed, unlike Dales. (At least the last time I was there)
> 
> Brings up a good point.
> 
> What salt yards load "heavy" and who loads "light"??
> 
> Who's salt is dry, and who 's is wet??
> 
> Just wondering, as I don't drive a salt truck anymore.


Angelo's on 8 mile tends to load you heavy as in I will tell them 2000 lbs. and get 200-400 more than I ask for. Which you end up paying for. Also the salt there is really wet. I like to go to Clippers on Stark in Livonia. They have dry salt and are pretty good at not going over too much on the weight.


----------



## Superior L & L

NewImgLwn&Lndsc;357662 said:


> Angelo's on 8 mile tends to load you heavy as in I will tell them 2000 lbs. and get 200-400 more than I ask for. Which you end up paying for. Also the salt there is really wet. I like to go to Clippers on Stark in Livonia. They have dry salt and are pretty good at not going over too much on the weight.


Wow, you ask for 2000 and get 2200. come on dude there loading with a big bucket thats not bad. If you want a true on the money 2000 # then load 40 50# bags of salt.


----------



## NewImgLwn&Lndsc

paphillips;357862 said:


> Wow, you ask for 2000 and get 2200. come on dude there loading with a big bucket thats not bad. If you want a true on the money 2000 # then load 40 50# bags of salt.


I don't really mind 200# over, but when you get any where from 400-800# more every time it sort of gets old. That is why I only go there when I absolutely have to. The other night I went there asked for 2000# and the kid driving the endloader gave me 3100#. Thats a little ridiculous. The guy inside even said it was and he ate the 1100# over.Told me it was 10th or so time that night he went 1000# over. I was simply giving an example when I said 200-400# over, most of the time its on the higher end.


----------



## Keith_480231

What has everyone heard about this lake effect snow that is comming tonight/tomorow?


----------



## GrandScapes

Keith_480231;357977 said:


> What has everyone heard about this lake effect snow that is comming tonight/tomorow?


I heard 1-2" in the Metro Detroit area


----------



## terrapro

stay warm guys! im looking at a 15deg high for tonight and all day tomorrow. may get 1-2in also


----------



## alternative

1/2" topps Salt only AGAIN:realmad:


----------



## terrapro

alternative;358406 said:


> 1/2" topps Salt only AGAIN:realmad:


hey this morning they said 20% chance of snow flurries. looked out the window and it was snowing, it didnt really stop all day. never really snowed hard but ended up with accumulated snow of 1.5in so i cant complain. ive learned to not really trust the weather people lake effect is just to hard to predict


----------



## Keith_480231

Where are you at that you got 1.5 inches of snow?


----------



## lownrangr

alternative;358406 said:


> 1/2" topps Salt only AGAIN:realmad:


'AGAIN' being the key word here. 

Can't we just get some real snow. Now I'm not complaining or anything, I'm just sayin'!! At least were doing something.


----------



## alternative

This could be the first year ever, that the plows stay clean.


----------



## Five Star Lawn Care LLC

a couple of my trucks went down tonight..anyone interested in picking up a few more lots if we get anything on friday?.....could possible need some salt support on friday durring the day if anyone is avalable

all depends on how quickly they get my dump fix..

pm or emial me


----------



## terrapro

Keith_480231;358422 said:


> Where are you at that you got 1.5 inches of snow?


livingston county


----------



## Superior L & L

We got a short 2" in Novi, well 1.5". Just a little to much to melt. Plowed everything real fast and easy. Nothing in flint but a little salting!


----------



## Eyesell

paphillips;358563 said:


> We got a short 2" in Novi, well 1.5". Plowed everything real fast and easy.


Plowed 1.5" ??????


----------



## Snowman19

Eyesell;358587 said:


> Plowed 1.5" ??????


Yeah, I plow all my commercial stuff at 1.5"


----------



## moosey

We got 1.5" here in Bloomfield Hills. I had alot of people call me before the snow stopped asking me to plow. Mainly becuz we havent yet and with the buildup from the last few inchers we had. So we went out and it went quick. Some were easy cuz the client actually shoveled there own drive last time it snowed. 

Overall, this year and last Suck. I'm on my way back to Arizonia(cold) and will keep an eye on the weather.


----------



## GrandScapes

We did a mid day salting on our Rochester stuff yesterday so it was clean last night. We pushed our Clinton TWP stuff even though it only had maybe 1.5" on it. I wanted my driver(s) to get a feel for it before we possibly ever get a real accumulation and im sure he appreciated the hours to.


----------



## jetskiman6969

Snowman19;358628 said:


> Yeah, I plow all my commercial stuff at 1.5"


Nothing like STEALING from your customers


----------



## WMHLC

jetskiman6969;358767 said:


> Nothing like STEALING from your customers


Why are they stealing. Snow plowing is a emergency service, and we protect our clients from slip and falls, how is that stealing by saving the customers money from law suits. If you plow the lot first, you will use less salt, saving the customers even more money.


----------



## GrandScapes

jetskiman6969;358767 said:


> Nothing like STEALING from your customers


Im gonna go ahead and have to disagree with you on that one. Most of our high end accounts want pushed at 1" of accumulation. It would have to be 28 plus degrees for salt to work melting an inch of snow. Not to mention it would take 3x as much product and good luck billing that much extra salt and getting paid.


----------



## Keith_480231

true on that


----------



## firelwn82

I agree with you for sure. He'll get a clue someday.



GrandScapes;358816 said:


> Im gonna go ahead and have to disagree with you on that one. Most of our high end accounts want pushed at 1" of accumulation. It would have to be 28 plus degrees for salt to work melting an inch of snow. Not to mention it would take 3x as much product and good luck billing that much extra salt and getting paid.


----------



## Five Star Lawn Care LLC

jetskiman6969;358767 said:


> Nothing like STEALING from your customers


not sure what company your working for that doesnt push at 1" around here.

got both trucks up and running today.....the dump was a fuel pump and my flat bed had an issue with the blower motor icing up from the AC compressor


----------



## jetskiman6969

Five Star Lawn Care LLC;358920 said:


> *not sure what company your working for *that doesnt push at 1" around here.
> 
> got both trucks up and running today.....the dump was a fuel pump and my flat bed had an issue with the blower motor icing up from the AC compressor


I guess you can't read either  Do you see the MY signature below?????

Greshams Seasonal Services, been around longer than most, if not ALL the local companies on here. Over 4000 business accounts in Wayne, Oakland, Macomb, and St. Clair counties. We get an inch of snow, we SALT............period. NO reason to drop a blade and drive up the cost. Salt is VERY effective down to 10-15 degrees. Hey, we didn't get this big by accident.


----------



## jetskiman6969

firelwn82;358849 said:


> I agree with you for sure. *He'll get a clue someday*.


A clue??? What the hell does that mean??? Listen pal, I've been at this business long before you were even driving. Back when you were in high school popping your zits, I was plowing snow and spreading salt. If you have something constructive to say, say it, otherwise, keep your comments to yourself.


----------



## firelwn82

jetskiman6969;358952 said:


> A clue??? What the hell does that mean??? Listen pal, I've been at this business long before you were even driving. Back when you were in high school popping your zits, I was plowing snow and spreading salt. If you have something constructive to say, say it, otherwise, keep your comments to yourself.


OK pal. For one I'm not your pal for two Its pretty funny that you can rip on and make fun of people but when you get something said about you you go off the hook.:crying: Get over yourself pretty boy.


----------



## bigjeeping

Not that anyone cares, since I only have 3 commercial accounts.. My contracts say I can plow at 1/2" Not that I would.. but I could. wesport 

Call me a theif, I don't give a ****... You don't know me!


----------



## firelwn82

Good job BJ


----------



## jetskiman6969

bigjeeping;358958 said:


> Not that anyone cares, since I only have 3 commercial accounts.. My contracts say I can plow at 1/2" Not that I would.. but I could. wesport
> 
> Call me a theif, I don't give a f*ck... You don't know me!


So do you put a squeegee on the front of your truck when it rains????????????????????


----------



## bigjeeping

jetskiman6969;358964 said:


> So do you put a squeegee on the front of your truck when it rains????????????????????


Shoot, I wish..


----------



## Sharpcut 1

WoW,
Getting a little exciting in here!!! :yow!: 

Seriously, would'nt you rather salt if temps were right for it, and you only had 1"or so of snow. Less time consuming, and there's way more margin in salt than there is in plowing. You would think after last winter and this one so far, anyone who did'nt have a salter would run out and get one. Salt guys went out , what, 15 times last year, and probably 10 this year, so far. Your ROI on a salter is much much larger than a plow.

Speaking of Greshams, look at their plow truck to salt truck ratio. Even the big guys like Rizzo sub out the plowing and do the salting. Ever wonder why??? Think about it??


----------



## lownrangr

oh man. C'mon guys, we're all in the same business here. Some of us are even competitors and most run their business their own way that's what makes us different. We all have our own beliefs and should be respectful to the honest convictions of others. And with that said, it took a lot of salt to melt the snow I had in one of my smaller lots the other day. I wish I had pushed it first, it was only an inch or so too but took forever to melt.


----------



## firelwn82

Yup thats why I would rather push it and then salt it. Takes all of the guess work out of it and makes it safer for the customer much quicker.


----------



## jetskiman6969

jetskiman6969;358961 said:


> OK , when do I poke fun or insult people on here. Believe me, I can take it, because I can dish it out. Do you know what sarcasm is?? Read between the lines.


........................................


----------



## Snowman19

WOW, thats all i really have to say, all you guys bicker back and forth like old ladies

Everyone does there own thing...........So Leave it be.


On another note its SNOWING like crazy here in Davison.
and i think i might have to get off my lazy butt and do something today!!!


----------



## terrapro

yeah it looks like you detroit area guys will actually be the ones getting some instead of the lake effect guys. this is canada snow, hope it brought its passport


----------



## Mark Oomkes

jetskiman6969;358946 said:


> *We get an inch of snow, we SALT*............period. NO reason to drop a blade and drive up the cost. Salt is VERY effective down to 10-15 degrees. Hey, we didn't get this big by accident.





Snowman19;358628 said:


> Yeah, I plow all my commercial stuff at 1.5"


Notice how you he said he plowed 1.5" and you said you salt an inch? And you call him a crook when you're not even comparing the same amount of snow. Nice, real professional.

The way a lot of you guys salt in the SE you could burn off 3-4" of snow. The parking lots are not supposed to be white with salt after clearing the white snow off. And yes, it does make more sense in the long run--financially if you add up the true costs to the environment and infrastructure to plow an inch and salt than try to burn off more than an inch.

We had some freezing rain last Sunday followed by about a 1/2 of snow, almost sleet. Figured a half inch ought to be melted pretty easily, no need for plowing. Took 50% more salt to burn off that half inch of snow because of the moisture content than a 'normal' half inch. Should have plowed that half inch, yes, you read it right, and then salted. Would have been much better in the long run.


----------



## Sharpcut 1

Mark,
did'nt you know asphalt in the metro detroit area comes in a white shade???
Actually, I like the pretty blue shade from the treated stuff!!!!


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Sharpcut 1;359121 said:


> Mark,
> did'nt you know asphalt in the metro detroit area comes in a white shade???
> Actually, I like the pretty blue shade from the treated stuff!!!!


Yeah, I see it every time I visit from about November through July.


----------



## brian12281

hey guys need a hand here plow wont go down tryin to fix it here might need someone to plow for me. i will pay you! please help!!! i have about 10 lots to plow


----------



## brian12281

got it going


----------



## bigjeeping

brian12281;359317 said:


> got it going


What was wrong with it? Where are you located? Welcome to the grande Plowsite :waving:


----------



## yzf1000_rider

well just got back in was out about 8 hours was a nice little snowfall to get the old feet wet. only problem was i found one of those wheelchair ramps on a sidewalk and wound up breaking 2 trip springs but grandscapes had 2 in stock and got me going in no time. thanx again for helping me out.


----------



## PremierLand

Haha, I just got back myself, its now 5am, I have been out since 8am friday. 21Hours of plowing time = $$$.

I hope everyone had a safe night and made alot of money


----------



## Superior L & L

Wow, 21 hours i would hate to know how much you will work if we get some real snow. If we get 5" will we not here from you in a week! LOL
We started at 9:30am and i was playing with my kids at home by 4:00. Our flint crews did not start pushing till 11:00 and where done by 6:00 i think it took so long cos the lots had cars. But everyone got to plow!!!


----------



## terrapro

damn i knew you detroit guys were going to get it


----------



## Tscape

Is there anybody in Flint, Lansing and Grand Rapids that would be interested in subbing the Lazy-Boy showrooms in those cities, both lot and walks?? I am assuming they will go to 3 different subs, but if you can do all 3 well then you would be very special. PM me for details.


----------



## Keith_480231

What is the drive time between all three?


----------



## GrandScapes

Turfscape LLC;359702 said:


> Is there anybody in Flint, Lansing and Grand Rapids that would be interested in subbing the Lazy-Boy showrooms in those cities, both lot and walks?? I am assuming they will go to 3 different subs, but if you can do all 3 well then you would be very special. PM me for details.


We may be interested in the Flint and Lansing. Whats the specs on them. We have a couple trucks w/ salters in Lansing so we could cover that one, and the Flint one is right in our back yard. Let me know.

oh yeah and I know of a good reputable company in Grand Rapids that actually plows a few branches of a company/group that we plow I could refer you to if that one out there is still available!!!


----------



## GrandScapes

yzf1000_rider;359553 said:


> well just got back in was out about 8 hours was a nice little snowfall to get the old feet wet. only problem was i found one of those wheelchair ramps on a sidewalk and wound up breaking 2 trip springs but grandscapes had 2 in stock and got me going in no time. thanx again for helping me out.


HEY, glad to hear we were able to help ya out. How did everything go over there for being the 1st time pushing it? Other then the springs obviously. 

We do not pay for down time btw  
HAHA

Yeah the push before this one, we had a sub actually break the weld on the pivot on his western plow. We actually swapped him out with one of our blades to get him back on the road quickly, well our mechanic fixed his plow for him (for a small cash fee im sure of)


----------



## yzf1000_rider

everything was good the first time out. and dont worry i stopped time while down...hahahaha thanx again. see ya next storm.


----------



## Tscape

GrandScapes;360007 said:


> We may be interested in the Flint and Lansing. Whats the specs on them. We have a couple trucks w/ salters in Lansing so we could cover that one, and the Flint one is right in our back yard. Let me know.
> 
> oh yeah and I know of a good reputable company in Grand Rapids that actually plows a few branches of a company/group that we plow I could refer you to if that one out there is still available!!!


If you could cover Flint and Lansing, that would be great. PM me for details. Or email turfscape at charter dot net


----------



## Tscape

If you could get me your info by Monday, I would really appreciate it. We need to move quickly on this.


----------



## GrandScapes

Turfscape LLC;360147 said:


> If you could get me your info by Monday, I would really appreciate it. We need to move quickly on this.


email sent...


----------



## Keith_480231

Is every one happy with the last couple of days???xysport


----------



## GrandScapes

Keith_480231;360177 said:


> Is every one happy with the last couple of days???xysport


The last week has been pretty good in Gen County. We had a full push and 2 partials. and I think 4-5 saltings now ..Not including a partial salting we did this morning.

We plowed our Clinton twp stuff 2x this last week...The first 2x of the season!!!


----------



## Keith_480231

Yes it has been a pretty profitable couple of days that is for sure. Thank God, have been a little bored with no snow.


----------



## jetskiman6969

NO snow and NO work make Jetskiman go CrAzY   :crying: :realmad:


----------



## Jason Pallas

Three pushes last week - so that makes 4 for the season so far....... and NOAA weather forecast discusson for the long range says possible snow storm on Thurs/Fri...... Unfortunately that will go in the Feb billing.


----------



## jetskiman6969

Had a VERY nice push on friday, only a couple inches, but got in well over 20 hours. Of course I had to pick up more stops for guys that already went up to Tip-up-Town on thursday nite. It was good for the first time out, now we only need 20 more like that one.


----------



## alternative

4 pushes? Damn, what are you plowing at 1/2"? I've plowed 1 time and a partial.


----------



## firelwn82

I have pushed 5 times since Dec 7th. I push at 1 1/2 or 2" I have pushed the first time for the guy I sub for in Rochester area Friday. Its all in where you live or work. I choose to stay north of M-59 area for my own buisness, seems to be paying off for me.payup


----------



## jetskiman6969

5 times eh??? HMMMMM, must have been pushing dead leaves around the parking lot DEC. 7th??????????? Some of us might have been born at night, BUT NOT LAST NIGHT!!!!!!!!!! Oh yeah, in reality, most of us have been out 12-15 times, plowing 3"-6" each time, and have salted at LEAST 20 times!!!!!!!!! SHEEEESH dude, give it a rest, we all know it snows more over the parking lots on your route than any of ours


----------



## firelwn82

Like I said its all in where your location is. Sorry for your luck or should I say not so luck.


----------



## Superior L & L

Its all where you are. My office is 5 miles from a Lowes we do and lowes can have 1 to 1 1/2" of snow and the office can have nothing. Weird but true. We have plowed some accounts in Flint 5 times others only twice.


----------



## naco

*Need A salter*

does any one have a salter spreader they want to sell? looking for a tailgate kind, let me know 
thanks in advance


----------



## Eyesell

jetskiman6969;360434 said:


> 5 times eh??? HMMMMM, must have been pushing dead leaves around the parking lot DEC. 7th??????????? Some of us might have been born at night, BUT NOT LAST NIGHT!!!!!!!!!! Oh yeah, in reality, most of us have been out 12-15 times, plowing 3"-6" each time, and have salted at LEAST 20 times!!!!!!!!! SHEEEESH dude, give it a rest, we all know it snows more over the parking lots on your route than any of ours


I agree, my customers would kill me if I showed up to plow 1-1/2", like someone else said here a while back. I have 3 accounts in a row and then skip two and have one more on one side of a street, I need to get the other guys cause I'm salting and he's plowing, after a 75' push he's got an accumulation of maybe 2" on his plow, it's so funny.


----------



## jetskiman6969

OK, my BAD, maybe some of you guys are getting hit much more than we here in Detroit. I know the snow belt runs up towards Traverse City, toward Alpena, but maybe its just more south this year, who knows. OK, plow on.


----------



## Tscape

jetskiman6969;360988 said:


> OK, my BAD, maybe some of you guys are getting hit much more than we here in Detroit. I know the snow belt runs up towards Traverse City, toward Alpena, but maybe its just more south this year, who knows. OK, plow on.


Well it's good to know you're out there judging us. I mean you are uniquley qualified given the vast amount of experience that you brag about.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Turfscape LLC;361006 said:


> Well it's good to know you're out there judging us. I mean you are uniquley qualified given the vast amount of experience that you brag about.


Wow, and I thought I was sarcastic. 

I'm curious though, jetskiman, are you an operator or a owner\operator of a business? Sort of confused on this one, I'm hoping it helps me understand better the infinite wisdom you impart to us know nothing morons that actually plow at an inch because our customers want us to.


----------



## Sharper Edge

What type of tailgate spreader?


----------



## Jason Pallas

Not to throw fuel on the fire, but we plowed again last nite - 'about 1.5" in Grosse Pointe. That makes 5 pushes so far this season. We've always pushed at 1 inch or more and I've been doing this for 15 years ..... (however I only claim infintesimal wisdom - which I will gladly impart freely for whatever it's not worth).
Looks like we'll be out again Tuesday for another 1-2 incher if the forecasts hold true. BTW - I don't feel bad about being out at 1 and 2 inches. That's where we all make our money - to pay for the trannies and engines and u-joints that go when it's 8 inches and over. 
You can bet that if each push we had was an 8-10 incher, your customers wouldn't be lining up to pay you "a little extra" out of the goodness of their heart becasue they knew you had it so rough. It's all a gamble. At 5 inches and under, we win (higher profit margins). At 6 inches and above, the customers win - they get service at a great deal (we price all work the same until 12+ inches). Sometimes you win. Sometimes you loose. But in the long run, it all evens out. So, we'll keep plowing at 1+.


----------



## firelwn82

I have said it for years. In order to see snow you have to get away from the cities. I think all the lights make the temps to warm for it to snow. lol


----------



## Keith_480231

Looks like another inch and a half through tomorrow morning.payup Checking earlier Grand Rapids area getting snow again. Thinking of moving out there!?!


----------



## Five Star Lawn Care LLC

firelwn82;361224 said:


> I have said it for years. In order to see snow you have to get away from the cities. I think all the lights make the temps to warm for it to snow. lol


i think its a little more technical...but your on the right track....population density definitly affects the tempuatures...thats a fact


----------



## WMHLC

Keith_480231;361289 said:


> Looks like another inch and a half through tomorrow morning.payup Checking earlier Grand Rapids area getting snow again. Thinking of moving out there!?!


In GR right now we have about 1.5". If you want snow you should move to St. Joesph.


----------



## Keith_480231

How far from you i GR?


----------



## lownrangr

wow, i wish we could even get an inch and a half. Dusting so far here.


----------



## Plow Dude

Just got back from doing a little salting. Yippy Skippy, although it is some quick cash.


----------



## lownrangr

i'm seriously getting annoyed with this pidley snowfall, or should I say dust. I feel like i should get molly maid to use her can of pledge and a rag to clean these lots. quick cash, you are very right though, but I wanna plow dab nabit!


----------



## PremierLand

wow, I couldnt belive my eyes this morning. There were guys actually pushing in Harperwoods. There couldnt have been more than an 1/8th of an inch.


----------



## alternative

I saw Tocco manino plowing a half inch in a lot yesterday. What a joke.


----------



## GrandScapes

alternative;361442 said:


> I saw Tocco mannios plowing a quarter inch in a lot. What a joke.


I seen one of there trucks in Grand Blanc this morning. Where are they from?

Yesterday when we were out salting, I seen 5 or 6 guys pushing maybe 1/4" in the drifted areas. Man this winter has got companys desperate!!! I understand the financial frustration and all, but good luck getting those accounts to sign with you next winter. Maybe im wrong and the customers do not care...I can see 3/4" you can try to get away with a quick push but anything less then that just isnt right...


----------



## alternative

GrandScapes;361445 said:


> I seen one of there trucks in Grand Blanc this morning. Where are they from?
> 
> Yesterday when we were out salting, I seen 5 or 6 guys pushing maybe 1/4" in the drifted areas. Man this winter has got companys desperate!!! I understand the financial frustration and all, but good luck getting those accounts to sign with you next winter. Maybe im wrong and the customers do not care...I can see 3/4" you can try to get away with a quick push but anything less then that just isnt right...


EXACTLY my thoughts. After this season, they will feel screwed and look eleswehere for snow removal from a "not so DESPERATE" company. 
I mean save your money in the summer, and charge MORE for your summer services and you shouldnt even have to depend on snow plowing. 1" is our trigger for most commercial, and the rest are 1.5" - and thats because of our past few crappy seasons. 10-12 yrs ago the trigger was a standard 2"
These 1/2" pushers are a joke, and most are rookies


----------



## Metro Lawn

GrandScapes;361445 said:


> I seen one of there trucks in Grand Blanc this morning. Where are they from?


Here in St. Clair Shores / Grosse Pointe area


----------



## PremierLand

alternative;361442 said:


> I saw Tocco manino plowing a half inch in a lot yesterday. What a joke.


I had a few residential customers call me and want their driveway done. There was about an inch in the Park and Farms the other day. But anywhere north of about Moran Rd. and it was a dusting.


----------



## cgrappler135

Here In Livonia We Got About An Inch And A Half Or So Depending On Where You Were! Got To Plow 2 Lots But Just Salted The Other Seven! I'll Take It!! Probably Be Out Salting Again Tonight It Looks Like Huh?


----------



## Keith_480231

Someone just called me and said up to another 1.5" by tonight? Haven't heard that but maybe. Sounds like salting for sure.payup


----------



## PremierLand

I have some resi's that get done at 1". I know some guys plow at 1". I did a few this afternoon and salted the commercials this morning. Maybe some more tonight, who knows? nobody does with michigan.


----------



## jetskiman6969

Scattered flurries tonite.....looks like more salt. Was up in Bay City and Saginaw today for work and they didn't get anything, just a few flurries.


----------



## Superior L & L

Just started putting our bills together for January. I though it would be a ok month but Dam we salted our most picky accounts 21 times and 3-4 plows based on location !!!


----------



## WMHLC

paphillips;361774 said:


> Just started putting our bills together for January. I though it would be a ok month but Dam we salted our most picky accounts 21 times and 3-4 plows based on location !!!


That's alot, in GR are zero tolerance accounts are at 12 for salting and seven pushes.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

jetskiman6969;361756 said:


> Scattered flurries tonite.....looks like more salt. .


Salting some flurries? Must be stealing from your customers.


----------



## jetskiman6969

Mark Oomkes;361801 said:


> Salting some flurries? Must be stealing from your customers.


Gotta protect my customers, its in MY best interest.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

jetskiman6969;361813 said:


> Gotta protect my customers, its in MY best interest.


So why is plowing 1 1/2" not protecting one's customers? In my and the environments best interests?


----------



## Mike_PS

Just a reminder to everyone - this is a great thread with a lot of information, opinions and working relationships for the people from this area so let's try to keep it that way. 

This thread was started over two years ago and everyone who has an interest in this thread, I believe, really enjoys reading it and contributing to it as they can. I just want to suggest that we keep it going in a positive way and not let it get out of hand with any personal attacks or problems between members.

Thanks everyone...keep reading on and enjoy


----------



## alternative

I agree, but tell Jetski to take a "chill pill"  It seems he gets everyone fired up!


----------



## firelwn82

alternative;362243 said:


> I agree, but tell Jetski to take a "chill pill"  It seems he gets everyone fired up!


I second that.  and party on:salute:


----------



## Tscape

I agree with Mr. Donovan. Let's all give each other the basic respect that we would like to be given. So some people conduct themselves differently. That is the value of this place. You can listen, consider, suggest, and ultimately learn from that. Personal attacks and pictures of feces don't serve the community at all and are pretty immature. I wouldn't want those types of responses associated with my business presence here on the world wide web.


----------



## Mike_PS

I am not pointing the finger at anyone in particular - I just wanted to make it known that this thread is very beneficial and can lend some great assistance to those in this area that may need it...and I also wanted to point out that unnecessary comments, suggestions and/or pictures are not needed in this thread or on the entire site.

So, please keep this in mind when posting...thanks everyone and happy plowing - if you have any snow to remove that is


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Hear, hear. Can't argue with logic. Well, some would, but they never seem to stick around very long.


----------



## lownrangr

I salted on monday night and on tuesday monring I drove by and was melting nicely. Then one of my other accounts called and asked if I was going to plow and I said not really because we hardly got anything but he wanted me to anyway. Then the car wash down the street wanted me to plow too! And then one of my residentials called....but I won't get into that they are stupid!!


----------



## firelwn82

Damned if you do damned if you dont. Its the name of the game.


----------



## jetskiman6969

Michael J. Donovan;362270 said:


> I am not pointing the finger at anyone in particular - I just wanted to make it known that this thread is very beneficial and can lend some great assistance to those in this area that may need it...and I also wanted to point out that *unnecessary comments, suggestions and/or pictures are not needed *in this thread or on the entire site.
> 
> So, please keep this in mind when posting...thanks everyone and happy plowing - if you have any snow to remove that is


I hear ya Mike. I hope we can ALL make an asserted effort to "get along" and just be happy to be working, whether we are plowing or salting.


----------



## Jason Pallas

Did I miss something? Somebody told me that Jetskiman posted Gresham's new logo. I always miss all the good stuff when I'm plowing.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Jason Pallas;362737 said:


> Did I miss something? Somebody told me that Jetskiman posted Gresham's new logo. I always miss all the good stuff when I'm plowing.


LMAO


----------



## PremierLand

What are the predictions/outlooks for February?

I am _Praying_ for snow.


----------



## Tscape

PremierLand;362780 said:


> What are the predictions/outlooks for February?
> 
> I am _Praying_ for snow.


Palm trees shall spring forth from the earth!


----------



## firelwn82

PremierLand;362780 said:


> What are the predictions/outlooks for February?
> 
> I am _Praying_ for snow.


I hear a buttl oad of snow is on its way. Dusting here, flurry there. lol. Its not going to be the same for a while I think. :crying:


----------



## snow_man_48045

Jason Pallas;362737 said:


> Did I miss something? Somebody told me that Jetskiman posted Gresham's new logo. I always miss all the good stuff when I'm plowing.


 Remember time in business doesn't mean everything. K-Mart has been around longer than that Co,and they still SUCK!


----------



## firelwn82

HA nice jab.


----------



## Winter Land Man

jetskiman6969;362963 said:


> Is that the _best_ you have????? uh....duh....huh. ha nice jab
> 
> What the HEEELL was that??????? SHEEEEESH, you gals crack me up


Woah. Cool haircut man.


----------



## Superior L & L

jetskiman still at it I see! Michael Donovan asked everyone to change it up a little and go easy on each other and your still running it!!!


----------



## Keith_480231

All we need now is a post from Macomb Lawn&Snow???


----------



## Keith_480231

Jetskiman no personal attack intended but you have to admit Jim doesn't have the "best" reputation.


----------



## Charles

I moved Jetskiman6969 controversial postings out. He must be getting tired of being a Plowsite member


----------



## Tscape

Charles;363028 said:


> I moved Jetskiman6969 controversial postings out. He must be getting tired of being a Plowsite member


We were tired of him. Thanks.:salute:


----------



## Charles

I left out the word "Post" out. Not him--- yet


----------



## bigjeeping

1st resi push was this past tuesday... finally!!!


----------



## PremierLand

man i am dieing to get a couple 2-3inchers


----------



## jetskiman6969

snow_man_48045;362875 said:


> Remember time in business doesn't mean everything. K-Mart has been around longer than that Co,and they still SUCK!


What does k mart have to do with anything??? You got FIRED for INSUBORDINATION


----------



## jetskiman6969

Keith_480231;363007 said:


> Jetskiman no personal attack intended but you have to admit Jim doesn't have the "best" reputation.


Ya know, when you start out a sentence with "no personal attack" you are MAKING personal attack. Do you understand what the moderators are trying to convey to you, and the others that are MAKING personal attacks???? Using this site is a "privilege" NOT your "right", so tread lightly pal, and the rest of you.


----------



## Tscape

jetskiman6969;363221 said:


> You got FIRED for INSUBORDINATION


This is not a personal attack? You are imbalanced. I think I know all I need to know abut Gresham's. Hmph!


----------



## jetskiman6969

Turfscape LLC;363233 said:


> This is not a personal attack? You are imbalanced. I think I know all I need to know abut Gresham's. Hmph!


Its a two way street, plain and simple. He knows it, and now you know it.


----------



## Mike_PS

ok, let's not start the "he said, she said" stuff or the name calling, pointing of fingers, etc...we can move on and continue with the original intention of this thread...thanks


----------



## snow_man_48045

PremierLand;363138 said:


> man i am dieing to get a couple 2-3inchers


1-2 of those a month would always be nice.


----------



## Tscape

Well, how's the forecast lookin'?


----------



## firelwn82

1-2 How about 6-7 That would be sweet.


----------



## alternative

This thread now has 2000 posts. DAMN!


----------



## firelwn82

Yeah and only one person has been banned. :waving: Thats really amazing that so maney people can find there differences and still work together on different things. Very few and far between do you find people that just can't deal with being wrong or different and not be right all of the time. Good Job to all.


----------



## bigjeeping

might get to plow once or twice this weekend... sweetness. wesport


----------



## firelwn82

I think your listening to closely to the weather mans thoughts and psyching your self up a little much. lol


----------



## PremierLand

by looking at the radar, I dont see much coming our way. There was a huge storm off the the East of us, that just missed us. Like usual.


----------



## PremierLand

Anyone up in Port Huron?

Im going to be up there for the night, and they're sopossed to get 1 inch today, 3-6 tonight, another inch tomorrow and another 3-6 tomorrow night. Anyone up there need help, its getting boring down here. lol


----------



## bigjeeping

PremierLand;364009 said:


> by looking at the radar, I dont see much coming our way. There was a huge storm off the the East of us, that just missed us. Like usual.


Yeah I just checked the radar too - nothing. But two sites are saying 1" tonight, 2-4" Sat evening and 1-3" Sat night.........maybe it's going to swoop down from canada or something?? Anyway, hopefully all of their predictions will ammount to atleast 2" so I can plow!


----------



## Keith_480231

That would be nice! Need a boost in the old wallet eh?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

6-12" by Sunday AM. Maybe the strong winds are going to blow it to the east side of the state?


----------



## jetskiman6969

Westside of the state always gets the lake effect stuff. Thumb area doesn't do too bad, up along the Lake Huron coastline.


----------



## brian12281

Did i miss something on the 5 o'clock news about the weather?? Anyone check out weather.com forecast for se Michigan. Tomorrow 1 inch tomorrow night 2-4 inches????? im lost


----------



## Keith_480231

???? on the forecast


----------



## firelwn82

I wouldn't even turn on the T.V to look at the weather anymore, your better off guessing yourself.


----------



## brian12281

Yeah i know i dont really rely on that anymore either, but was going to head upnorth tomorrow. Guess i'll just have to wait and see like usual


----------



## alternative

brian12281;364146 said:


> Yeah i know i dont really rely on that anymore either, but was going to head upnorth tomorrow. Guess i'll just have to wait and see like usual


I wouldnt count on snow..go up north.


----------



## firelwn82

brian12281;364146 said:


> Yeah i know i dont really rely on that anymore either, but was going to head upnorth tomorrow. Guess i'll just have to wait and see like usual


Have a fun trip. Don't look back.


----------



## brian12281

Of course i know if I do go it will snow worth the chance :waving: c-ya


----------



## Niteman9

Mark Oomkes;364059 said:


> 6-12" by Sunday AM. Maybe the strong winds are going to blow it to the east side of the state?


We can only hope we get some of it here on the east side ot the state.


----------



## firelwn82

It will just be the norm. 1/4 inch at best.


----------



## I-Heart-SnowWay

*Let it snow*

We'll all be making money tonight!


----------



## jetskiman6969

Just got in from work, had to go to Erie Pa. and Cleveland Oh. this morning. They were calling for more "lake effect" snow there. On the way back, I heard reports for this area ranging anywhere from a dusting to 5". With the winds we have out here, I don't think much snow will pile up, it just keeps blowing away and ends up on the lawn. Must be nice to be on the west side of the state, they have BLIZZARD warnings for as much as 20" of snow.


----------



## Keith_480231

I guess that would cover the spectrum! A dusting to 5"???


----------



## PremierLand

I dont know where you guys are seeing this. accuweather is saying up to 1inch during the day today. nothing overnight or tomorrow.

BUT. NOAA is saying 90& chance of 1-2inches tonight and 70% chance of 1-2inches sunday afternoon.


----------



## NewImgLwn&Lndsc

ch.2 and ch.4 is saying less than an inch, accuweather less than an inch. Weather channel 1 inch today, 2-4 tonight, 1-3 tomorrow, Weatherbug 1 inch today, 1-2 tonight, 1-3 tomorrow. What gives???


----------



## I-Heart-SnowWay

That just tells you that they have NO IDEA how to predict the weather.... if they see a huge storm system they just pull numbers out of their ass and say its going to snow... 1, 2, maybe 20 inches..... bah!


----------



## alternative

*From The Nws Forcast*

I dont think so...

AFTERNOON AND EARLY THIS EVENING. LAKE EFFECT SNOW SHOWERS WILL
STREAM ACROSS LOWER MICHIGAN IN THE BITTERLY COLD WESTERLY FLOW IN
BEHIND THIS FRONT. THE MOST CONCENTRATED AREA OF LAKE EFFECT SNOW
SHOWERS DURING THE NEXT 24 HOURS WILL EXIST GENERALLY NORTH OF I
94 TO AROUND THE M 59 CORRIDOR. *TOTAL SNOW ACCUMULATIONS OF 4 TO 7*
INCHES WILL BE POSSIBLE IN SOME LOCATIONS...WITH THE HIGHEST TOTALS
MOST LIKELY WEST OF US 23. VISIBILITIES WILL BE REDUCED TO LESS
THAN ONE QUARTER OF A MILE AT TIMES IN THE HEAVIEST SNOW SHOWERS.
FOR A SHORT TIME THIS EVENING...WINDS WILL ALSO GUST TO 30 MPH OR
MORE...FURTHER REDUCING VISIBILITIES AND LEADING TO BRIEF WHITEOUT
CONDITIONS.


----------



## PremierLand

By the radar, there is a huge storm over on the west side of the state and has been like that for the past 6 hours, why cant it move our way????


----------



## lawnboy

how has everyone been? I havent been on here in awhile. We have had so much damn snow. 10 pushes in 11 days. I am tired. Ready for summer.


----------



## DJC

The moon and stars are out here. I;m ready for spring now because winter has been a flop.


----------



## lawnboy

its hard to believe that, with the weather the way it is here. It is the worst storm in the last 5 years here.


----------



## PremierLand

Lawnboy, you are one lucky *******. Send some, or ALOT our way!!!


----------



## procut

I was watching the weather on channel 8 earlier, good luck to you guys in the Grand Rapids area. wesport payup payu


----------



## firelwn82

Lawn boy you suck!! How about you take your happy go blah blah and.......... :realmad:  You and your happiness make me un happy, I'm going to crawl back in my hole. :crying:


----------



## Jason Pallas

It's snowing and blowing like a B#tch up here in Northern Macomb/Lapeer area ...... but 3 miles south, there's nothing. I've been outside on the farm all day - firggin wind is howlin' about 45 mph and there's probably about 3-4 inches of snow from today. But, a couple miles from here..... nothing. Too bad I only live here and work in the city! I know you guys on the eastside haven't got anything today.
I've gotta get a few accounts up here - so that when we get stuff like this, I can still work!!


----------



## Keith_480231

Need any help???


----------



## Superior L & L

alternative;364680 said:


> I dont think so...
> 
> AFTERNOON AND EARLY THIS EVENING. LAKE EFFECT SNOW SHOWERS WILL
> STREAM ACROSS LOWER MICHIGAN IN THE BITTERLY COLD WESTERLY FLOW IN
> BEHIND THIS FRONT. THE MOST CONCENTRATED AREA OF LAKE EFFECT SNOW
> SHOWERS DURING THE NEXT 24 HOURS WILL EXIST GENERALLY NORTH OF I
> 94 TO AROUND THE M 59 CORRIDOR. *TOTAL SNOW ACCUMULATIONS OF 4 TO 7*
> INCHES WILL BE POSSIBLE IN SOME LOCATIONS...WITH THE HIGHEST TOTALS
> MOST LIKELY WEST OF US 23. VISIBILITIES WILL BE REDUCED TO LESS
> THAN ONE QUARTER OF A MILE AT TIMES IN THE HEAVIEST SNOW SHOWERS.
> FOR A SHORT TIME THIS EVENING...WINDS WILL ALSO GUST TO 30 MPH OR
> MORE...FURTHER REDUCING VISIBILITIES AND LEADING TO BRIEF WHITEOUT
> CONDITIONS.


WHoa!!! MY tape measure must be broke!I was in Novi that whole time Yesterday I only measured 1/4" if that. maybe the weather service had a typo and it should have said 1/4" to 4/7" total accumulations. I had a guy down there this morning and he said it was dusted over!


----------



## jetskiman6969

Well, since most of us won't be plowing snow today, or tonight, whats your prediction for the Superbowl? I know, the team with the most points wins, but which team will it be? 

I'm kinda pulling for the Bears. I hope its a good game and NOT a blowout.

Looking forward to the halftime show, I think Prince will put on a good show.


----------



## PremierLand

Bears by 3 pts. Defense always wins.


----------



## alternative

I really couldnt give a **** who wins.,as long as one of my squares hits.payup


----------



## Metro Lawn

PremierLand;364955 said:


> Bears by 3 pts. Defense always wins.


I had Chicago defense on my fantasy team this year, and though they did ok I don't think they can stop Manning.


----------



## Superior L & L

alternative;364990 said:


> I really couldnt give a **** who wins.,as long as one of my squares hits.payup


Im with you as long as my numbers hit!


----------



## lawnboy

Man yesterday was the worst storm i have seen in a few years. The county pulled all of there trucks off the roads, because of the whiteouts. Lots of stuck cars. I still have everyone out trying to make ground. Trucks are all breaking down. Gotta love the plowing industry. Crazy weather this year.


----------



## PremierLand

This weather is messed up. Im out at Hall Road and Garfeild right now, and theres almost an inch. But at 16mile and Gratiot it isnt even snowing.


----------



## Keith_480231

Where are you at lawnboy???


----------



## Stuffdeer

PremierLand;365098 said:


> This weather is messed up. Im out at Hall Road and Garfeild right now, and theres almost an inch. But at 16mile and Gratiot it isnt even snowing.


Yea, We had a BRIEF dusting here.

Man, I was really counting on at least plowing once this weekend with the possible 5 inches by tonight everyone was calling for...Oh well.


----------



## Keith_480231

Got my hopes up again to no evail!!! God I hate this winter!!!


----------



## firelwn82

Genesse County must be getting ready for a blizzard. All of there schools are pretty much closed already for the mornig. WTF


----------



## Keith_480231

Windchill temps I think. Friend of mine is bus driver and said our schools will probably be closed.


----------



## firelwn82

Your joking right? There closing schools because its too cold? Just another reason to make our kids bigger pansy's. When I was a kid it got damn cold alot and they never closed the schools for us. Oh well I guess, just shows how things change.


----------



## jetskiman6969

It's -9* right now in Harrison Twp. I would NOT want my kids standing outside for more than 3 minutes in these temps. I guess you don't realize that sub-zero temps can damage skin on children much faster than on an adult Yeah, CLOSE the schools, keep the kids safe. Wind chill alone is at a very dangerous level.........-26*


----------



## firelwn82

Yes I know this. But any parent with commen sense would put layer's of clothes on there kids. They would also probably not let there kids sit outside alone in these temps. Maybe a neighbor or another family member would sit with them in a vehicle perhaps.


----------



## truck5029

*no school*

The key word here is parent with common sense


----------



## jetskiman6969

My wife told me that if temps are below 0*, school gets canceled. Wonder if there will be school tomorrow? I know my kids hope its below 0*


----------



## PremierLand

I know some people that go to a cathloic hs in harperwoods, and they had school. Yet, pretty much no one else did. 96 or 97% of schools had the day off. 

When I went to HS, out of the 12 years in that district, I only had 2, TWOOO snowdays. I guess if you have busses, your lucky. lol.

I can understand cancling Elementray or Middle school, but in HS, you usually walk from your car/bus to the door, I dont think you will get frost bite from that. Whereas, alot of elementary schools you stand outside, atleast at mine we had to until 8:30.

BTW: wheres the snow, or ice?


----------



## Stuffdeer

PremierLand;365643 said:


> I know some people that go to a cathloic hs in harperwoods, and they had school. Yet, pretty much no one else did. 96 or 97% of schools had the day off.
> 
> When I went to HS, out of the 12 years in that district, I only had 2, TWOOO snowdays. I guess if you have busses, your lucky. lol.
> 
> I can understand cancling Elementray or Middle school, but in HS, you usually walk from your car/bus to the door, I dont think you will get frost bite from that. Whereas, alot of elementary schools you stand outside, atleast at mine we had to until 8:30.
> 
> BTW: wheres the snow, or ice?


Actually, There are 1,400 kids in My high school. Only a good 350 of them drive. Most of the others walk. And with our Junior High and High School not having buses, Many kids walk to school.


----------



## greenjack

There is multiple reasons why school is canceled on days like this for instance; the buses take a lot longer to start up. Also if they have extra snow days to waste then they will use them up because this winter looks like they wont be using any of them for real snow days


----------



## Keith_480231

Yes friend tells me that they were all "notified" that work was off today and possibly tomorrow by their "stewards". Guess they have a set number of days in their "contracts" and want to make sure they all get used.


----------



## Metro Lawn

Farmers Almanac for Feb & March Midwest areas... would appear the worst is behind us and maybe an early spring..lol

February 2007
1st-3rd. Fair skies. 4th-7th. Storm from the west brings snow. 8th-11th. Accumulating snows Kentucky, Ohio, then clearing, cold. Clearing, much colder elsewhere. 12th-15th. Flurries, especially Great Lakes region. 16th-19th. Fair skies are replaced by stormy conditions. 20th-23rd. Some light snow/flurries lower half of Kentucky. Elsewhere, mostly fair. 24th-28th. Snow flurries, chiefly over Great Lakes region.

March 2007
1st-3rd. Fair weather, moderating temperatures. 4th-7th. Stormy most sections; thunderstorms rapidly roll through Wisconsin, Michigan area, then clearing. 8th-11th. Fair at first, then becoming unsettled, especially Great Lakes. 12th-15th. Fair, windy. 16th-19th. Showers, heavy thunderstorms, particularly Great Lakes, then turning much colder. 20th-23rd. Cold, snow, flurries Great Lakes. Changeable skies elsewhere. 24th-27th. Potent storm sweeps up through Midwest, Great Lakes region, accompanied by heavy precipitation, strong winds, then gradually clearing. 28th-31st. More stormy weather.


----------



## firelwn82

Yup winter is over, just going to be so friggen cold your buwllz fall off when you walk out of the door.


----------



## MStine315

Our local tv weatherman writes a little blurb on the back page of the Flint Journal everyday. He actually predicted this cold snap 2 or 3 weeks ago (I know, it's crazy, they actually got something right). Anyway he said after this week, it'll moderate, then another cold snap in 2 weeks (Mid-Feb.) that will be as cold as this, then we're out of the woods and headed towards spring. 30's by the end of the month. FWIW, Marc


----------



## PremierLand

Holy Crapola. Look at the radar. Do you guys think it will come our way? I Sure Hope So!!!!


----------



## Tscape

Uh, way to jinx it. It looks like it might dart south of us. Now I'm sure it will.


----------



## Keith_480231

Damn It!!!!:realmad: :crying:


----------



## Jason Pallas

All forecasts say that it's going way south. The MI/Ohio border will only get flurries. 1-3" for most of Ohio and a small band of 3-6" near Columbus area. It's a very fast moving clipper - so it's not going to lay down much..... and it's not going to lay down anything around here:yow!:

On another note - did anyone see the news story (in the Detroit News and on WDIV 4) last week about the Grosse Pointe mom that was running a drug den? Evidently she was letting a lot of high school kids come over to her condo and get high. I saw the story and looked twice at the condo.... I'll be darned if we don't plow those condos! I guess they had the place under surveilance for weeks'


----------



## PremierLand

Were they the condos on Vernier?


----------



## Jason Pallas

No - they're on St. Clair, right behind the village (right near the Chase Bank) sort of accross the street from where Daman's used to be. Funny thing - I went to junior high school with the woman that was arrested...... haven't seen her in 30 years or so though.


----------



## snow_man_48045

Michigan dodged another storm:crying: Come on we need a real snow storm, haven't had one all season, just that quick clipper last month. This is sad, If nothing this month I'm ready for Spring... 
If we don't get plowable events why bother. This dusting of snow here or there bs is getting to be  . Salting is getting very old and borrringgg. 
Just venting and tired of southern MI wimmpy winters............


----------



## yzf1000_rider

well jason maybe she was snowplower and she was just trying to supplement her income seeing as how we dont get to plow here anymore... hahahaha just kidding good riddance to drug dealers.


----------



## Jason Pallas

Yeah - NO KIDDING!


----------



## firelwn82

I think I'm going to move to the west side of the state for the winter from no on. I'm tired of this crap.:crying:


----------



## Keith_480231

Sounds good maybe we can split a house?


----------



## PremierLand

Jason, she was just pushing another kind of snow.


----------



## Metro Lawn

PremierLand;366517 said:


> Jason, she was just pushing another kind of snow.


LOL using one of those V-nose plows...rofl


----------



## Five Star Lawn Care LLC

any one want to buy some Peldow from me...i have about 40-45 bags....willing to sell it for 9.50 per bag

over ordered from that last storm


----------



## Keith_480231

So this is approxiametly a full pallet correct?


----------



## lawnboy

Keith_480231;365314 said:


> Where are you at lawnboy???


I'm in south haven


----------



## Superior L & L

Five Star Lawn Care LLC;366737 said:


> any one want to buy some Peldow from me...i have about 40-45 bags....willing to sell it for 9.50 per bag
> 
> over ordered from that last storm


Hold on to it im sure we will be getting more!
I just ordered 18 pallets of near zero from John Deere and 100 tons of bulk today


----------



## bigjeeping

paphillips;366999 said:


> Hold on to it im sure we will be getting more!
> I just ordered 18 pallets of near zero from John Deere and 100 tons of bulk today


a man of great faith...


----------



## Five Star Lawn Care LLC

paphillips;366999 said:


> Hold on to it im sure we will be getting more!
> I just ordered 18 pallets of near zero from John Deere and 100 tons of bulk today


i normally just use a tri-blend which we have plenty left too...and i dont think it will be getting cold enough to be using straight calcium chloride agian...

a full pallet is like 56....its not on the pallet still though


----------



## Superior L & L

Five Star Lawn Care LLC;367072 said:


> i normally just use a tri-blend which we have plenty left too...and i dont think it will be getting cold enough to be using straight calcium chloride agian...
> 
> a full pallet is like 56....its not on the pallet still though


Man i hope your right that below zero sh.t is for the birds!


----------



## Jason Pallas

Guys - I hate to say it, but I think we're through for the season. I hope I'm wrong, but fear I'm not. If the past is any indication of the future, snows past the middle of Feb are rare and March snows are few and far between over the last ten years.


----------



## Superior L & L

Jason Pallas;367407 said:


> Guys - I hate to say it, but I think we're through for the season. I hope I'm wrong, but fear I'm not. If the past is any indication of the future, snows past the middle of Feb are rare and March snows are few and far between over the last ten years.


Man i hope your wrong! If your right anyone want a good deal on some salt ba or bulk!


----------



## PremierLand

dont worry Paphillips, Jason is wrong. I hope. I know. Lol


----------



## Scenic Lawnscape

*looking for truck*

I am looking for a ranger or dakota perfer 4x4 Not looking to spend over $1,600 let me know what you have

[email protected]


----------



## Superior L & L

We typically get one or two pushable snows the first week or two of march and 2-3 in February. So i don't think its over yet . That being said we typically don't get rain on Christmas day and a total of about 3" for the whole of January. I think Flint was something like 11" short for the amount of average snowfall for Jan


Time Will Tell !!!!!!


----------



## firelwn82

Your wrong, I know it for a fact. I listened to the weather man  . But you are wrong anyways. There's still a couple more pushable events in the future.


----------



## Superior L & L

firelwn82;367734 said:


> Your wrong, I know it for a fact. I listened to the weather man  . But you are wrong anyways. There's still a couple more pushable events in the future.


Lets hope im wrong!!!!!!!
Realy wrong!!!!
In 30 days maybe we will be sitting here after 7 3" storms laughing about us thinking there was no more snow


----------



## terrapro

paphillips;367809 said:


> Lets hope im wrong!!!!!!!
> Realy wrong!!!!
> In 30 days maybe we will be sitting here after 7 3" storms laughing about us thinking there was no more snow


wow thats really hopeful payup


----------



## Jason Pallas

OK here it is. I went back into our records to see what it's done in the past durring March and Februaries for the last couple of years.

Last year we were out 2x Feb 2 and 11

In 04/05 We were out 2x in Feb on the 2, and 20th and in March on the 3, 11, 12 and 23rd.

In 03/04 We weren't out in Feb at all. We were out once in March 16

In 02/03 we were out in Feb on the 1,4,10,12,22,25 and in March on the 4,5,6,9,13 and in April on the 7th! That's 12 times in Feb, March and April (equal to the total we've been out in the last two years!!!). However, remember in 03/04 we were out 23 times!!!! Those were the days!

In 01/02 , We were out on Feb 6, 8, and 24th.

In 00/01 We were out on Feb 2,3,4,13,18,19 and on March 12th.

In 99/00 we weren' out at all in Feb or March.


So, maybe there is some hope, but, in years that we were out in Feb and March, we had some pretty active weather in January and December. In years when we didn't have much action in Jan and December, Feb and March were pretty slow too.
The worst news is that, with the exception of 02/03, most of the Feb/March action takes place before Feb 20th or so...... and unfortunately, the forecast for the next ten days doesn't show much hope. 
Who knows what all this means - but I'm not betting the farm on much snow the rest of this season. Maybe I'm full of it... and this is just a record of past weather but, I'm headed to the pole barn to get the lawn equipment ready for Spring. That's the next $$ I think any of will see. I hope I'm wrong, but fear that I'm right.


----------



## jetskiman6969

This whole season is already a wash. Sure we could get hit with a nice snowfall or two, but listen, Feb. is half over now, and I know, I know, we've had some decent snow in late March and early April, but that stuff tends to melt when the ground temps get warm. We need snow NOW!!! Bring it on!!


----------



## Superior L & L

Its been very quite in here over the past couple of days! What is everyone out plowing or something


----------



## firelwn82

paphillips;367809 said:


> Lets hope im wrong!!!!!!!
> Realy wrong!!!!
> In 30 days maybe we will be sitting here after 7 3" storms laughing about us thinking there was no more snow


Ok theres hopes and BS. Stop it.. lol

As to your professional opinion Pallas lets hope that it runs on a 4 year rotation. were a little behind right now but I have seen sports turn it up in the last quarter so why can't mother nature? lol


----------



## jetskiman6969

Well, looks like we might get a couple inches between midnight and noon on monday. Sure hope so.


----------



## Tscape

:salute:


----------



## lawnboy

yeh it looks like atleast a salting tonight. It is hard to believe you guys dont have any snow on that side of the state. Interesting how things can be so different 100 miles away. Well I am hoping for you all tonight.


----------



## Jason Pallas

Check this out - especially the last half of the report.

http://www.crh.noaa.gov/product.php?site=dtx&product=AFD&issuedby=DTX&format=ci&version=1


----------



## WMHLC

i'm hoping for snow for you guys on the east side of the state, god knows you need it.


----------



## jetskiman6969

Jason Pallas;369445 said:


> Check this out - especially the last half of the report.
> 
> _http://www.crh.noaa.gov/product.php?_site=dtx&product=AFD&issuedby=DTX&format=ci&version=1


I hope all that jibber jabber translates into a couple inches of snow for tomorrow nite. If you could post the cliffnotes on that report. that would be great.


----------



## MStine315

The National Guard has been pulled from Denver and Oswego and is headed to Mich. LOL

AS FAR AS TUESDAY-WEDNESDAY GOES...LATEST FORECAST GUIDANCE INDICATES
A LOW PRESSURE SYSTEM TRACKING FARTHER NORTH...THROUGH THE EASTERN
OHIO VALLEY TUESDAY NIGHT. AS A RESULT...SNOW WILL LIKELY
OVERSPREADING MUCH OF SOUTHEAST MICHIGAN BY TUESDAY AFTERNOON AND
CONTINUE TUESDAY NIGHT. ACCUMULATING SNOW IS ANTICIPATED...WITH
THE POTENTIAL OF 6 INCHES OR MORE...MAINLY SOUTH OF M-59.
STAY TUNED TO UPDATED FORECASTS FOR INFORMATION ABOUT THIS
DEVELOPING SYSTEM.


----------



## terrapro

MStine315;369470 said:


> THE POTENTIAL OF 6 INCHES OR MORE...MAINLY SOUTH OF M-59.
> .


lol, im getting nothing again. M-59 is about 150ft north of my house


----------



## Keith_480231

Just watched the Weather Channel and they are saying /showing on there radar for Macomb/Oakland possibly 3" by Tuesday. Then up to 6 INCHES by Wednesday night???? Could be possible ???


----------



## Jason Pallas

What a difference 150ft can make!!! I keep my fingers crossed for you next time


----------



## Keith_480231

Only in Michigan !!!


----------



## MStine315

terrapro;369503 said:


> lol, im getting nothing again. M-59 is about 150ft north of my house


Well, if M-59 is 150 ft. NORTH of your house, that means you're SOUTH of M-59, yes it will snow at your house, and yes I'm being a smart a**


----------



## Niteman9

I will believe it when I push it.


----------



## PremierLand

terrapro;369503 said:


> lol, im getting nothing again. M-59 is about 150ft north of my house


Haha, thats funny, M59 is less than a mile North from my house. But I guess it doesnt really matter since all my accounts are South of 12mile for the most part.


----------



## Plow Dude

Its snowing here in Livonia, but not accumulating to much. Is only supposed to be an inch by noon, then stop. Maybe more tonight? I think a butt load tomorrow too. 
You guy see New York today? Holy crap. It was like 3 feet.


----------



## terrapro

MStine315;369511 said:


> Well, if M-59 is 150 ft. NORTH of your house, that means you're SOUTH of M-59, yes it will snow at your house, and yes I'm being a smart a**


yeah, i actually live about 2 miles from the western most end of M59 so its the most southern part of 59. maybe ill actually get some this time, its snowing right now and we have about an inch so far. im fed up with this winter, its kinda of like when your wife or girlfriend is getting all frisky with ya then rolls over and goes to bed. :crying:


----------



## MStine315

terrapro;369860 said:


> yeah, i actually live about 2 miles from the western most end of M59 so its the most southern part of 59. maybe ill actually get some this time, its snowing right now and we have about an inch so far. im fed up with this winter, its kinda of like when your wife or girlfriend is getting all frisky with ya then rolls over and goes to bed. :crying:


ROFLMAO, never thought of snow as being a **** tease. What a great analogy!


----------



## bigjeeping

We got a good 2" today so we're going out to hit the resis


----------



## dbdrgr150

well it looks like we might get some snow here tomorrow, let all hope for the best, and if it does come lets all be safe out there.


----------



## PremierLand

So did anyone go down to Winter Blast this weekend and have fun getting haggled by the bums. Sure was fun, not. lol


----------



## truck5029

*looking to work*

If any one needs some help with this big snow call me. Have a 2500hd with a Western plow an snoex salt spreader Looking to supplement my retirement income. Call 586-530-1959, have meany years plowing. Also have cdl-a if you need someone to drive any big trucks,can operate loaders and other equipment.


----------



## Keith_480231

Wouldn't you know it. Today is my Birthday and sounds like we are going to be getting a butt load of snow by tonight!!!! Oh well can't complain money is money I guess.payup Maybe see some of you guys out there!:salute:


----------



## dbdrgr150

PremierLand;370440 said:


> So did anyone go down to Winter Blast this weekend and have fun getting haggled by the bums. Sure was fun, not. lol


I was in detroit yesterday and had to do a detour around it on my way home from looking at some nice boats at the boat show. but thats about as close to it as i got.


----------



## dbdrgr150

Well happy birthday keith. Enjoy it out pushin some white gold.


----------



## jetskiman6969

Well, theres nothing anyone can do or say to jinx THIS snowfall we are expecting!! Plow on people!!! C ya in about 30 hrs.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Good luck guys. Glad you're finally going to get some snow. Supposedly only a couple inches here, I'm hearing 6-10 for you guys. Is that right?

Happy BIrthday, nice present, huh?


----------



## yzf1000_rider

couldnt ask for a better present kieth......well i guess you could ask for 2 blondes with pistolgrip ears and no voice box  .


----------



## Five Star Lawn Care LLC

jetskiman6969;370514 said:


> Well, theres nothing anyone can do or say to jinx THIS snowfall we are expecting!! Plow on people!!! C ya in about 30 hrs.


if you Jinxed this storm .....man dont say that word right now


----------



## Keith_480231

Thanks for all the Birthday wishes!!! See ya all out there.:waving:


----------



## FIREDUDE26

*Snow?*

I cant understand where it is? LOL the radar shows it snowing but it isnt hitting the ground, i am in monroe county where it has been showing that is is snowing since 7 am.


----------



## cgrappler135

Yeah i seen it on the radar even earlier than that but i think they said it was due to the dry air or something! I wonder if this will cut down on the totals? I went out at 5 in the morning and presalted everybody so they should be good thru the day!


----------



## Superior L & L

same here radar said its snowing but there is non here!!!


----------



## alternative

watch, we wont even get a dusting..


----------



## Runner

Just starting to come down pretty good, here. It is just flurries, though.Hard surfaces are getting covered, though.


----------



## FIREDUDE26

3 pm here and white gold is falling very nicely !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! payup :redbounce


----------



## yzf1000_rider

4 here and it is coming down good. my son decied he wanted to shovel walkway and he has done it twice now maybe an 1inch and a half now keep on snowing payup :bluebounc purplebou :redbounce


----------



## alternative

*Finally*

a good snow maker... up to 6" :redbounce


----------



## terrapro

3-4 here and still coming down. already been out twice today! lets keep it coming


----------



## Tscape

We're going out at midnight to try to get some control of our sites by 6-7am. I wonder if it won't still be snowing a fury at that time.


----------



## Focker

Were going to go out at about 4am after the vast majority of the storm has passed, finally....A STORM!! I just blew the driveway here in Madison Heights at 6pm and we have about 1.5in.


----------



## alternative

Focker;370991 said:


> Were going to go out at about 4am after the vast majority of the storm has passed, finally....A STORM!! I just blew the driveway here in Madison Heights at 6pm and we have about 1.5in.


Wow.. That seems a bit late, unless your route is small.


----------



## brian12281

emergency help needed asap warren, roseville, eastpointe areas. plow quit on me 586 615 9759 brian


----------



## Snowman19

What time does the stuff need to be done??? Is it Commercial or Residential??? I might be able to help Give me a call (810) 348-6268


----------



## dbdrgr150

i may also be able to help if there is enough work for me to make it worth my drive out there seeing how i am from lake oriong prolly a 45 minute drive in this weather. you can call me if you need to 248 379 2931 my name is bj.


----------



## terrapro

hows everyone making out today. been pretty busy here, im just stopping home for lunch than going back out for some random calls. everyone stay safe


----------



## brian12281

well got it going at about 6 ish ran around like at crazy trying to get my 5 jobs that opened early thanks for the offered help guy i appreciate it.


----------



## bigjeeping

We're all done! What a night.. about 6" widespread here with up to 12" drifting  
Hope for a few more of these before winter's end payup


----------



## bigjeeping

Haha funny story.. my buddy just called me from across town and tells me his plow took a crap and he has to drive back (20 minute drive) with his plow down!!!!!!!!!!!! image how funny that would be - especially because most of the streets aren't 100% cleared so it would look like he was trying to plow the city roads... haha, anyway I gave him a few tips on how to short-chain and boy was he relieved.


----------



## Superior L & L

WOW baby we got some snow!!!!! Detroit radio said we got 4 " RIGHT! 6-9" for me by the time we were done we plowed our main site 3 times from 4:30pm tuesday till 9:30 wednesday morning


----------



## Superior L & L

ANOTHER:redbounce


----------



## Snowman19

brian12281;371321 said:


> well got it going at about 6 ish ran around like at crazy trying to get my 5 jobs that opened early thanks for the offered help guy i appreciate it.


Not a Problem. Always like to help out my fellow plowsite members.


----------



## Metro Lawn

*Oops !!!*

Here's a little boner from one of the members here that subs for me... Being nice I won't mention who it was... lol You know who you are.... rofl btw: If you pass it going forward, it will still be there when you back up... :realmad:


----------



## Tscape

It was jinxed anyway, with that Lions banner on it. Doomed.


----------



## Metro Lawn

Turfscape LLC;371401 said:


> It was jinxed anyway, with that Lions banner on it. Doomed.


Mike, you are sooooooo right! LOL


----------



## Metro Lawn

I'm so tired... I'm seeing spots rofl


----------



## jetskiman6969

bigjeeping;371368 said:


> Haha funny story.. my buddy just called me from across town and tells me his plow took a crap and he has to drive back (20 minute drive) with his *plow down*!!!!!!!!!!!! image how funny that would be - especially because most of the streets aren't 100% cleared so it would look like he was trying to plow the city roads... haha, anyway I gave him a few tips on how to short-chain and boy was he relieved.


All you needed to do is drive the plow blade up onto a snow pile, and than choke the chain(take the slack out) to keep the blade off the ground I've blown the top seal out before and thats how I got my plow home, choke the chain.


----------



## PremierLand

Wow you guys got done early. We had 56 truck hours between two of them.

Wheres the next one, bring it.


----------



## alternative

Metro Lawn;371399 said:


> Here's a little boner from one of the members here that subs for me... Being nice I won't mention who it was... lol You know who you are.... rofl btw: If you pass it going forward, it will still be there when you back up... :realmad:


Who was it? I think that's hilarious..Maybe he needs some "coke bottle"glasses to see. I mean, if you dont see a lightpost, you gotta be blind. Any damage to the truck?


----------



## Proscapez LLC

Wow that was great!
I started at 7pm and finished up at 3pm.
I hope everyone made some payup, for are only real snow fall.


----------



## cgrappler135

Whers is the closest place to get bulk salt near 19 mile and garfield or gratiot and metro park way? My buddy does accounts out that way but he buys his salt at angelos on 8 mile and seems to lose 1000 pounds from the salt blowing out on the eway just on the way out there! Thanks in advance!


----------



## alternative

Soulierre. 9 / Little Mack or Dales 13 / Grosebeck


----------



## Metro Lawn

B & W Landscape & Patio Supply
43291 North Ave, Clinton Twp,MI 48036 
586-463-0545


----------



## Plow Dude

figures we get a half a foot of snow the day I leave to go to Utah, which is where I'm at right now, in Park City. My plane left at 6:30pm Wednesday, so I started at 4am and didn't get done till 4:30pm, then rushed to the airport stress'n out and exhausted. I'm here till Sunday, and I hear we are supposed to get a couple inches on Saturday. Guess you can't own a plow company and take vacations in the winter.


----------



## bigjeeping

Plow Dude;372069 said:


> Guess you can't own a plow company and take vacations in the winter.


 it sucks


----------



## Jason Pallas

I wouldn't worry too much about the snow on Sat. - they say it's only supposed to be a dusting to no more than an inch. It's a fast moving clipper that doesn't hold much moisture. On top of that, it's supposed to get warm enough to melt within the next day of two.


----------



## Keith_480231

cgrappler135;371887 said:


> Whers is the closest place to get bulk salt near 19 mile and garfield or gratiot and metro park way? My buddy does accounts out that way but he buys his salt at angelos on 8 mile and seems to lose 1000 pounds from the salt blowing out on the eway just on the way out there! Thanks in advance!


B&W on North Ave is the closet to 16 & Gratiot.:salute:


----------



## firelwn82

Proscapez LLC;371777 said:


> Wow that was great!
> I started at 7pm and finished up at 3pm.
> I hope everyone made some payup, for are only real snow fall.


I myself got home yesterday at around 9pm. I started Tuesday at 530pm, still working. I love people that wait until we get a snow like this, phone rings off the hook for a couple of days. Don't prepare for snow, prepare to pay out the ass. lol.  My snowblower broke, my BLA BLA BLA, payup.. Cash only:salute:


----------



## Plow Dude

Jason Pallas;372163 said:


> I wouldn't worry too much about the snow on Sat. - they say it's only supposed to be a dusting to no more than an inch. It's a fast moving clipper that doesn't hold much moisture. On top of that, it's supposed to get warm enough to melt within the next day of two.


Thanks for that info. I have been freaking out a little here not being able to see the local weather forcast. If you guys ski or snowboard, Park City Utah is the place to be. It is beautiful out here, and its pretty cool seeing all the local plow trucks. Its like I never left Michigan.


----------



## DJC

Plow Dude;372747 said:


> Thanks for that info. I have been freaking out a little here not being able to see the local weather forcast. If you guys ski or snowboard, Park City Utah is the place to be. It is beautiful out here, and its pretty cool seeing all the local plow trucks. Its like I never left Michigan.


Do you have any pic's???? I would love to go out there.prsport


----------



## PremierLand

DJC;372773 said:


> Do you have any pic's???? I would love to go out there.prsport


do you guys do the white castles?


----------



## cgrappler135

I love the white castles at about 2:30 or 3:00 in the morning! Its always a toss up between that or rams horn!


----------



## Jason Pallas

I don't think that those are the White Castles to which they're referring.


----------



## Metro Lawn

I was just thinking of those who put no faith behind the Farmers Almanac. They aren't always right, but check this out... 2 days off but predicted over a year in advance..

Feb. 2007
8th-11th. Accumulating heavy snows Kentucky, Ohio, then clearing, cold. Clearing, much colder elsewhere.


----------



## PremierLand

did anyone salt today or planning on it tonight?


----------



## Proscapez LLC

PremierLand;373304 said:


> did anyone salt today or planning on it tonight?


Nope, I havent today. Don't plan on it tonight either.
we'll see what it looks like in the morning.


----------



## PremierLand

right on. any predicitions on the future? or should we not predict?


----------



## brian12281

put down some salt today, granted it wasnt probly needed but had alot of melting and will likely freeze back over. short term outlook.... looks like rain snow mix a few days, but warmer weather they say maybe 40's by end of week


----------



## dbdrgr150

I 
see the forecast isnt looking to good for us for the next week. Hopefully it will cool back down so we can get some more snow.


----------



## truck5029

Spring is on the way i'm getting to put my boat in an kick back with a adult beverage don't you love it.


----------



## alternative

truck5029;374614 said:


> Spring is on the way i'm getting to put my boat in an kick back with a adult beverage don't you love it.


Only 5 weeks till launch!:redbounce


----------



## Superior L & L

truck5029;374614 said:


> Spring is on the way i'm getting to put my boat in an kick back with a adult beverage don't you love it.


*NO !!!!!*

SNOW SNOW SNOW SNOW SNOW


----------



## MStine315

Let me be the first to jinx "the big one" predicted for this coming weekend (24th/25th). It's setting up in the Pacific right now.


----------



## GrandScapes

MStine315;374792 said:


> Let me be the first to jinx "the big one" predicted for this coming weekend (24th/25th). It's setting up in the Pacific right now.


Thanks Marc!!!


----------



## Keith_480231

Please don't jinx it yet! I think we could ALL use another money maker like this last one right???


----------



## dbdrgr150

Keith_480231;374806 said:


> Please don't jinx it yet! I think we could ALL use another money maker like this last one right???


u say that like we all could only use one more, i would like a couple...


----------



## Keith_480231

Yeah more than one would be nice but I think there might only be ONE more?


----------



## cgrappler135

I heard probably only rain!! We might see a change over saturday night but nothing big from what the news said! I guess we'll just have to wait and see!


----------



## snow_man_48045

They never know what the heck it going to do until the day it gets here 
All the guessers do is speculate what they want the weather to be so they can have a nice warm walk in from the car to the studio..


----------



## firelwn82

Ok EVERYONE shut off your T.v, dont look at theAccu weather, weather.com. TURN IT ALL OFF. Don't look at it again until APRIL, Then we may just have a chance. When you hear somneone talking or guessing the weather block it out like we do our girls. I'm serious don't take this lightly. :crying:


----------



## Jason Pallas

It's over. Take the plows off. I've already started getting the lawn/landscaping equipment ready. It was 45 today and it don't look good for snow for at least the next 10 days.


----------



## MStine315

MStine315;374792 said:


> Let me be the first to jinx "the big one" predicted for this coming weekend (24th/25th). It's setting up in the Pacific right now.


Here, I'll try to fix it.

GIVEN THE STRENGTH OF
THIS SYSTEM...SIGNIFICANT AMOUNTS OF SNOW...SLEET OR FREEZING RAIN
WILL BE POSSIBLE OVER PORTIONS OF SE MI SATURDAY NIGHT INTO SUN
MORNING. WILL THUS CONTINUE TO HIGHLIGHT THIS IN THE HWO.


----------



## snow_man_48045

MStine315;375123 said:


> Here, I'll try to fix it.
> 
> GIVEN THE STRENGTH OF
> THIS SYSTEM...SIGNIFICANT AMOUNTS OF SNOW...SLEET OR FREEZING RAIN
> WILL BE POSSIBLE OVER PORTIONS OF SE MI SATURDAY NIGHT INTO SUN
> MORNING. WILL THUS CONTINUE TO HIGHLIGHT THIS IN THE HWO.


Bring it on! Where ready. Frost in the ground won't be mowing anyway until end of April like last year at earliest so may as well fricken snow n make some money! 
45F today doesn't mean anything, seen 70F before and 6" of snow that same night! Its Michigan winter is not over just yet...............


----------



## alternative

I love it. No snow = no scrubs next year. These guys with a truck and plow that work for dirt, will hopefully get a job and quit ruining the prices in the industry. 
FYI--PRECIPITATION IS NOT EXPECTED TO START UNTIL SATURDAY EVENING WHEN
SNOW IS THE EXPECTED PRECIPITATION TYPE. BY MIDNIGHT STRONG
SOUTHERLY FLOW IN ADVANCE OF THE STORM WILL QUICKLY ADVECT WARM AIR
INTO LOWER MICHIGAN. THIS WILL ALLOW THE SNOW TO MIX WITH
RAIN/FREEZING RAIN/SLEET. THE WINTRY MIX IS EXPECTED TO LAST UNTIL
MONDAY WHEN SURFACE OCCLUSION HAPPENS ALLOWING THE CHANGEOVER BACK
TO ALL SNOW.


----------



## moosey

What were the dates of the last 2 snows we had recieved. I thought I had them written down but I can't find them. I'm trying to update my records. I'm thinking the 12th and what other date. 

No Snow!!!! Time to get ready for Spring. 

thanks guys.


----------



## firelwn82

Moosey, You should file them as you do them. Way easier than guessing later. Just my 2 cents, My dates are the 13 and 14.


----------



## Jason Pallas

It was Feb 12th and Feb 14th.


----------



## moosey

Thanks Guys, I usually do mark them down when I'm doing my route but I didn't.


----------



## Keith_480231

Wondering if anyone thinks there might be a salt event this weekend??? Was thinking about going away for the weekend.


----------



## Superior L & L

I think and hope so ! Now by the afternoon it would probably melt if you didnt salt ........................But thats only my guess!


----------



## MStine315

paphillips;375984 said:


> I think and hope so ! Now by the afternoon it would probably melt if you didnt salt ........................But thats only my guess!


Again, not to jinx it, but the temps. keep dropping for Sun. NOAA says more liquid for the bottom tier of counties, but it's looking more all the time like a snow event. Haven't seen any amounts pinned down yet, though. Accuweather is also saying we're going to be in more of a spring like stormy pattern for the next few weeks, but with arctic air coming down, so that's also promising. Time will tell.


----------



## Jason Pallas

With temps way abve freezing forecasted for each day over the next week, I'd say it's safe to split for the weekend. I highly doubt there's anything but a few saltings left for this season. Have a good trip.


----------



## Keith_480231

Thanks for the well wish. Just hoping to make a couple of bucks before the end


----------



## Jason Pallas

Just checked the NOAA updates - looks like we will miss the snow (northern counties could get it though). The weather pattern and storm looks to be bringing a little snow but mainly freezing rain and drizzle followed by rain to the immediate metro area. The system is making landfall in the Pacific coast right now - so things may change but the long range wave generally supprts this scenario.
At any rate - highs for the next week generally run from mid 30's to low 40's so if we get anything it's just gonna be sloppy. Like I said before, if you salt, you'll probably make a little $$ but plowing doesn't look too likely.


----------



## Tscape

That would be one push for winter 06/07. Mother Nature is a *****


----------



## WMHLC

Anybody know what the salt bins laws are, our current location had a bin installed already. We are looking at a new property to lease, but the lot is gravel, and I was wondering how much of a pain, it is to deal with the gravel base, for the bins? The land lord won't let let us put cement or black top in.


----------



## Keith_480231

Thought I heard something about having to have curbs around property as well as other "new" laws.


----------



## jetskiman6969

Well, i've heard 3 different reports for the weather this weekend. They are saying that saturday night into sunday morning we could get 2''-4'' of snow before changing over to freezing rain and than all rain by mid morning sunday. Hopefully we get to plow something before it melts. I'm going to put my blade on tomorrow morning so I will be ready to pull out of the garage and hit the road. Let it snow, let it snow, let it snow!!! and than let it melt.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

WMHLC;376225 said:


> Anybody know what the salt bins laws are, our current location had a bin installed already. We are looking at a new property to lease, but the lot is gravel, and I was wondering how much of a pain, it is to deal with the gravel base, for the bins? The land lord won't let let us put cement or black top in.


Don't ask, don't tell.


----------



## WMHLC

Mark Oomkes;376683 said:


> Don't ask, don't tell.


I found out that it has to be 100 yards away from a wetland, it has to have a 4" base of black top, or cement, it has to have a soild roof, no tarps, and it has to be 100 yards away from any city drains. But they don't have anybody to enforce it, so it similar to the snow plow licenses in Grand Rapids. If you store over 100 tons its suppose to have some kind of liner to protect the area from run off water. If you store under five tons, no laws.


----------



## jetskiman6969

A winter storm watch has been posted for tomorrow and sunday for southern Michigan. 
Bring it on!!!


----------



## firelwn82

WMHLC;376694 said:


> I found out that it has to be 100 yards away from a wetland, it has to have a 4" base of black top, or cement, it has to have a soild roof, no tarps, and it has to be 100 yards away from any city drains. But they don't have anybody to enforce it, so it similar to the snow plow licenses in Grand Rapids. If you store over 100 tons its suppose to have some kind of liner to protect the area from run off water. If you store under five tons, no laws.


So pretty much Put a thick rubber down and don't wworry about it too much. Get some mafia blocks for the sides and the rear and put that on top of the rubber. I doubt you'll have a problem. Isn't it nice that they make all of these stupid ass laws and no one inforces them? Thats like the matress tag law, OH NO!!


----------



## MStine315

Keith_480231;375911 said:


> Wondering if anyone thinks there might be a salt event this weekend??? Was thinking about going away for the weekend.


.A POWERFUL WINTER STORM MOVING OUT OF THE CENTRAL PLAINS WILL
REACH THE SOUTHERN GREAT LAKES REGION SUNDAY...THEN SLOWLY TRACK
EAST WHILE WEAKENING. SNOWFALL COULD REACH 6 INCHES OR MORE ACROSS
PARTS OF SOUTHEAST MICHIGAN...ESPECIALLY ALONG AND NORTH OF
INTERSTATE 69. IN THE SOUTHERN COUNTIES...SNOWFALL AMOUNTS WILL
LIKELY BE LESSENED BY OCCASIONALLY BEING MIXED WITH SLEET OR
FREEZING RAIN SUNDAY.

Oh yeah, I'd go ahead and take off! Good luck with that, LOL


----------



## GrandScapes

Hey you guys in the Oakland County Area, If you do not get hit hard with snow down there, give me a call and im sure I can find some work for you. Most of our stuff is within a 15 mile stretch of 69 so we will probably get a good one!!! payup 

Heres hoping. 1 nice one to close the season would be nice for us..

wesport


----------



## Tscape

GrandScapes;376744 said:


> Hey you guys in the Oakland County Area, If you do not get hit hard with snow down there, give me a call and im sure I can find some work for you. Most of our stuff is within a 15 mile stretch of 69 so we will probably get a good one!!! payup
> 
> Heres hoping. 1 nice one to close the season would be nice for us..
> 
> wesport


You said you had stuff in Brighton/Howell? If you want to shoot me addresses I can go to work on them. They are clsoe enough for me to peel off and handle Ann Arbor if I get the call.


----------



## Plow Dude

Did you guys see that S.E. Michigan is supposed to get 1-2 in tomorrow night, 1-2 in Sunday, and 2-4 Monday? Just wondering, cause I just noticed it right now.


----------



## GrandScapes

Turfscape LLC;376767 said:


> You said you had stuff in Brighton/Howell? If you want to shoot me addresses I can go to work on them. They are clsoe enough for me to peel off and handle Ann Arbor if I get the call.


Sent you a PM


----------



## firelwn82

What did you do Grand Get rid of your help early? :crying: This should be a good one but we still have March before were out of the snow picture. So hoping for 2 more would be nice, not counting this one of coarse. Oh and don't forget the pile in April. Thats a LONGGGGG wish but its my dream dang it. lol


----------



## MStine315

Plow Dude;376800 said:


> Did you guys see that S.E. Michigan is supposed to get 1-2 in tomorrow night, 1-2 in Sunday, and 2-4 Monday? Just wondering, cause I just noticed it right now.


Yup, here's the 4:00 p.m. update from NOAA. (at least the good parts!)

SO WE COULD
GET EITHER A QUICK 6 INCHES IN THE 12 HOURS AS SUGGESTED BY THE
NAM/ECMWF/CANADIAN/WRF-HEMI OR A PROLONGED 24 PERIOD OF MAINLY SNOW
ADDING UP TO 8 INCHES AS SUGGESTED BY THE UKMET AND GFS. THIS WILL
DEFINE THE WINTER STORM WATCH POTENTIAL ALONG WITH A MIXTURE OF
SLEET AND FREEZING RAIN ALONG AND SOUTH OF M59.

THEREAFTER...NEXT WEEK WE MIGHT JUST BE SETTING UP THE PATTERN ONCE
AGAIN AS THIS HIGH AMPLITUDE FLOW REMAINS INTACT ACROSS NOAM.
HOWEVER...LATEST TRENDS IN THE GFS AND ECMWF POINT TOWARD A RATHER
WARMER SOLUTION FOR LATER IN THE WEEK.


----------



## Superior L & L

GrandScapes;376744 said:


> Heres hoping. 1 nice one to close the season would be nice for us..
> 
> wesport


Since we've had soooooo many this season! LOL

Id take 3-4 more


----------



## dbdrgr150

GrandScapes;376804 said:


> Sent you a PM


If we do not get any sno here in oakland i could use some work. I live about 35 minutes south of 69 on 24.


----------



## Plow Dude

__________________
Paphillips,is that all your equipment in that picture? That is pretty sweet. Are you guys doing mall parking lots or something?


----------



## PremierLand

I will believe it when I SEE it. I sure hope it does happen though.


----------



## firelwn82

I'm with you premier


----------



## Proscapez LLC

This sucks! 
I'm in the twin citys on vacation and a storm is now coming.


----------



## GrandScapes

firelwn82;376809 said:


> What did you do Grand Get rid of your help early? :crying: This should be a good one but we still have March before were out of the snow picture. So hoping for 2 more would be nice, not counting this one of coarse. Oh and don't forget the pile in April. Thats a LONGGGGG wish but its my dream dang it. lol


LOL, no I had enough guys to start with but every time it snows it just seems like most subs do not want to make money. I can usually get a couple hours out of them and then its the same old story, "my trucks down" "i have to go to my regular job"...It so annoying.



I want to over staff so I can be prepared for when the part timers want to go jack off somewhere xysport


----------



## Plow Dude

Jason Pallas;376004 said:


> With temps way abve freezing forecasted for each day over the next week, I'd say it's safe to split for the weekend. I highly doubt there's anything but a few saltings left for this season. Have a good trip.


Hopefully this guy didn't go out of town this weekend. He'll be in trouble.


----------



## Superior L & L

Plow Dude;376888 said:


> __________________
> Paphillips,is that all your equipment in that picture? That is pretty sweet. Are you guys doing mall parking lots or something?


We do fountain walk in Novi. We have 3 more trucks and a couple more back hoe loaders that are up in Flint so they could not be in the picture (its for our new web site) but the Flint loaders are leased from Hertz and we have two more Bobcats for side walks that we did not transport down for the pic.

We are not some big outfit but i thought it looked pritty cool.


----------



## Tscape

paphillips;377065 said:


> We do fountain walk in Novi. We have 3 more trucks and a couple more back hoe loaders that are up in Flint so they could not be in the picture (its for our new web site) but the Flint loaders are leased from Hertz and we have two more Bobcats for side walks that we did not transport down for the pic.
> 
> We are not some big outfit but i thought it looked pritty cool.


What's amazing is the symmetry. It looks like the "Noah's Arc" of snow removal equipment.

Nice fleet!


----------



## firelwn82

GrandScapes, Sounds about right for part time help.  
PAP- Not big? Looks big enough, Nice equipt though. When you guys lease your equiptment do you guys make the customer pay for it while it sits or are you biting the big one this year for the rental? Just asking.


----------



## Proscapez LLC

I'm on the westside of the twin citys and its coming down hard and fast.
I'm hoping to hit the road in the morning, and see if I cant make it home by night.
I do have someone covering for me, but I really didnt see it coming when we left monday night.


----------



## jetskiman6969

DOOOHHHH, could I have possibly jinxed that storm???? It never hit here last nite, and now its just raining and freezing rain and sleet right now:crying: :crying: Oh well, maybe next week Yeah, its kinda hard to plow rain:crying:


----------



## MStine315

MStine315;374792 said:


> Let me be the first to jinx "the big one" predicted for this coming weekend (24th/25th). It's setting up in the Pacific right now.


Don't be taking credit Jetski. I jinxed it Tuesday before it ever hit land, LOL


----------



## jetskiman6969

MStine315;377418 said:


> Don't be taking credit Jetski. I jinxed it Tuesday before it ever hit land, LOL


Ok, you got it!!xysport Nice jinx


----------



## Superior L & L

Turfscape LLC;377083 said:


> What's amazing is the symmetry. It looks like the "Noah's Arc" of snow removal equipment.
> 
> Nice fleet!


We try to only do it with month contracts but one machine in flint is by the push so that sucks but we win in the big picture!


----------



## Superior L & L

*ICE ICE BABY!!!!!!!!!!!!*

:crying:


----------



## Jason Pallas

Jason Pallas;376004 said:


> With temps way abve freezing forecasted for each day over the next week, I'd say it's safe to split for the weekend. I highly doubt there's anything but a few saltings left for this season. Have a good trip.


I know everyone hates a "know it all" but........ maybe I could get a job at one of the local news stations...... at least I wasn't running around yelling that the sky was falling and that we were all gonna get 8+ inches.

Just out of curiousity - can someone look up what the Farmer's Almanac said for this period?


----------



## Superior L & L

Jason Pallas;377751 said:


> I know everyone hates a "know it all" but........ maybe I could get a job at one of the local news stations...... at least I wasn't running around yelling that the sky was falling and that we were all gonna get 8+ inches.
> 
> Just out of curiousity - can someone look up what the Farmer's Almanac said for this period?


If we get a couple more winters like this, you could go get a job as chief weather guesser at channel 7


----------



## jetskiman6969

OK fella's, looks like another false alarm. At least you "salt" guys got some hours in. Looks like I'll be pulling the blade off tomorrow. Can you say JINX????


----------



## soccerlawn

Yah, I too am bummed about the lack of snow, the sleet does nothing for me since I do not have a salter. 

I would rather have winter and snow or spring and sun, but I hate this inbetween waiting and guessing period. It really throws off the cycle.


----------



## brian12281

Anyone get salt from Dales and know why they didn't open Sunday night/Monday morning?


----------



## CamLand

Farmers Almanac for last 2 weeks of Feb:

20th-23rd. Some light snow/flurries lower half of Kentucky. Elsewhere, mostly fair. 24th-28th. Snow flurries, chiefly over Great Lakes region.


March 2007
1st-3rd. Fair weather, moderating temperatures. 4th-7th. Stormy most sections; thunderstorms rapidly roll through Wisconsin, Michigan area, then clearing. 8th-11th. Fair at first, then becoming unsettled, especially Great Lakes. 12th-15th. Fair, windy. 16th-19th. Showers, heavy thunderstorms, particularly Great Lakes, then turning much colder. 20th-23rd. Cold, snow, flurries Great Lakes. Changeable skies elsewhere. 24th-27th. Potent storm sweeps up through Midwest, Great Lakes region, accompanied by heavy precipitation, strong winds, then gradually clearing. 28th-31st. More stormy weather.


----------



## GrandScapes

brian12281;377968 said:


> Anyone get salt from Dales and know why they didn't open Sunday night/Monday morning?


That place is never open when you need them to be it seems. They work on weird hours and always seem to run out of salt fast!!!


----------



## brian12281

your right Grand. Just called Dales and their out of salt with no intentions of ordering more! Also heard Bengal was out too and B&W is just plain out of the way with all my salt jobs being south of Masonic. Im pissed!

While im here i found a deal on a new truck and was interested in what i could get for my old one or if anyone was interested in it?

2000 F-350 dump, dually, pto system, flink under tailgated auger and spreader, fisher mm1 68,000 miles V-10. all new ball joints, had passenger and driver side manifold bolts re-done this summer cause the infamous factory studs rusting out. only real problem with the truck is the Y pipe has a slight exhaust leak and some rust on dump, cab is rust free and clean!. if anyones interested or has questions message me or [email protected]


----------



## snow_man_48045

Hmmm not ordering more we still have a month of winter left and maybe another freezing rain storm for Wednesday night,LOL Nice time of year to decide to not not sell salt anymore
Did U Try Soulierre 9/Little Mack??


----------



## PremierLand

snow_man_48045;378183 said:


> Hmmm not ordering more we still have a month of winter left and maybe another freezing rain storm for Wednesday night,LOL Nice time of year to decide to not not sell salt anymore
> Did U Try Soulierre 9/Little Mack??


soulierre ran out too, they even ran out of bagged product.

Everyone ran out. Soulierre ordered more though.


----------



## PremierLand

brian12281;378021 said:


> 2000 F-350 dump, dually, pto system, flink under tailgated auger and spreader, fisher mm1 68,000 miles V-10. all new ball joints, had passenger and driver side manifold bolts re-done this summer cause the infamous factory studs rusting out. only real problem with the truck is the Y pipe has a slight exhaust leak and some rust on dump, cab is rust free and clean!. if anyones interested or has questions message me or [email protected]


I have the same truck minus the central hydros. Mine has 56k and has the manifold bolts retapped also. I had someone offer 17k a while back, so I would say yours is around 17k also.

Also just so you know, get the OUTSIDE of the bed rhinolined up on 9mile at quality caps. They did the outside of my bed and it really hides alot of imperfections, but make sure you grind out all the rust before hand. It was less than $250 to get it done.

Good Luck.


----------



## snow_man_48045

Get to use the new spreader on the dump yet? If so how do You like it?


----------



## Metro Lawn

*GVW Plate Law Changed*

The law requiring GVW plates on commercial pick up trucks has changed. The prior law required trucks used for commercial purpose that weighed over 5000 pounds empty weight and pulled a trailer to have GVW plates. The new law raises the trucks empty weight to 8000 pounds before needing GVW plates. This would exclude about 90% of the guys here from needing them. I have enclosed a copy of the law.


----------



## brunosplace

Metro Lawn;378258 said:


> The law requiring GVW plates on commercial pick up trucks has changed. The prior law required trucks used for commercial purpose that weighed over 5000 pounds empty weight and pulled a trailer to have GVW plates. The new law raises the trucks empty weight to 8000 pounds before needing GVW plates. This would exclude about 90% of the guys here from needing them. I have enclosed a copy of the law.


good info to have, thanks.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Thanks, Metro, I'm pretty sure my 1 ton pickup is under 8K, at least it will be this week when I renew.


----------



## brian12281

PremierLand;378194 said:


> I have the same truck minus the central hydros. Mine has 56k and has the manifold bolts retapped also. I had someone offer 17k a while back, so I would say yours is around 17k also.
> Good Luck.


WOW 17k didnt expect that much, and actually im thinking of letting go for less, but awsome truck so far i love it. Especially when dumping debris the whole 45 seconds it takes.
Also thanks for the advice on rhinoliner im going to look into that, its a great price


----------



## brian12281

PremierLand;378188 said:


> soulierre ran out too, they even ran out of bagged product.
> 
> Everyone ran out. Soulierre ordered more though.


What sucks is i have an account at Dales and it made it easier. Pull up load up take off less than couple minutes. I have no idea what they are thinking quitting already i've usually salted sometimes into late March early April.

What time does Soulierre open during events, where they located, and what they charge per ton?


----------



## Superior L & L

PremierLand;378188 said:


> soulierre ran out too, they even ran out of bagged product.
> 
> Everyone ran out. Soulierre ordered more though.


Angelos in Wixom was real low on salt this morning. One of my guys said they were down to only selling you one bucket per customer for a few hours till there trucks restocked the bin


----------



## snow_man_48045

Mark Oomkes;378313 said:


> Thanks, Metro, I'm pretty sure my 1 ton pickup is under 8K, at least it will be this week when I renew.


We found this out in the fall when we got our new 2500 pickup, and was all ready to pay for a 491.00 buck plate. Had to call my DOT buddy to get the law down straight back in Sept as no one new what the heck was going on at that time. Sec. state and dealers will sell any plate u want, just give em the $$$
Remember also any truck gvw over 10001 lb needs to have a DOT # on the truck......
They are free and can apply on line.
If the truck ever goes out of state it needs to be registerd as such (Intrastate)
Not inforced 100% yet but it only takes one time for big fines and down time.


----------



## bigjeeping

glad for the plate change... I had EGVW on my F-250 and heard about the change before I paid my re-new


----------



## brian12281

Dales just called me. Their getting more salt yay. Watch now it wont do anything!


----------



## Mark Oomkes

snow_man_48045;378360 said:


> We found this out in the fall when we got our new 2500 pickup, and was all ready to pay for a 491.00 buck plate. Had to call my DOT buddy to get the law down straight back in Sept as no one new what the heck was going on at that time. Sec. state and dealers will sell any plate u want, just give em the $$$
> Remember also any truck gvw over 10001 lb needs to have a DOT # on the truck......
> They are free and can apply on line.
> If the truck ever goes out of state it needs to be registerd as such (Intrastate)
> Not inforced 100% yet but it only takes one time for big fines and down time.


Actually, it would be interstate. Intrastate means within the state.

Regarding the DOT #'s, can you show me where these are required? The Motor Carrier guys have never said a word about this at the association meetings. Also, there are whole crapload of excavators, etc that are going to need to start lettering trucks. IIRC, the only reason you needed one is if you are carrying\hauling someone else's goods?


----------



## snow_man_48045

brian12281;378545 said:


> Dales just called me. Their getting more salt yay. Watch now it wont do anything!


Hmm we had to salt again this morning. Romeo area had a good coating, just enough to salt lightly before temps went up after daylightpayup 
Good to hear Old Dale had a change of heart. In past years we aren't out of winter until after first week of April. Last 2 yrs Ive has to plow accounts in Romeo area in the First week of April. Until then our plows and salter are ready to go. Cleanups and mulch jobs if the weather gets nice usually fire things up first for the season.
Last season we didn't start to mow until just before the last week of April. Frost in the ground was close to nile at the end of winter. Things greened up quicker then...


----------



## snow_man_48045

Mark Oomkes;378546 said:


> Actually, it would be interstate. Intrastate means within the state.
> 
> Regarding the DOT #'s, can you show me where these are required? The Motor Carrier guys have never said a word about this at the association meetings. Also, there are whole crapload of excavators, etc that are going to need to start lettering trucks. IIRC, the only reason you needed one is if you are carrying\hauling someone else's goods?


Michigan Trucker Association
1800-682-4682
Talk to Sylvia, Ron or Don. 
Sylvia usually answers, watch she can be a little snipy but she's cool and to the point quickly.
Also www.dot.gov
Best way to get fast answers to your paticular needs are to call 1800#


----------



## MStine315

Mark Oomkes;378546 said:


> Actually, it would be interstate. Intrastate means within the state.
> 
> Regarding the DOT #'s, can you show me where these are required? The Motor Carrier guys have never said a word about this at the association meetings. Also, there are whole crapload of excavators, etc that are going to need to start lettering trucks. IIRC, the only reason you needed one is if you are carrying\hauling someone else's goods?


Over on Lawnsite there's a county weighmaster that says it'll be the law to have DOT numbers for intRAstate commercial vehicle in a year, but there's a grace period for the next year or so.


----------



## jetskiman6969

Wow, I'm glad Greshams just got in 200 tons last week, he should be good for a while.


----------



## Superior L & L

I just got 100 tons today. I think i will be good for a couple of weeks. Although 3 weeks back i got 18 pallets of non salt thinking i would have some left over next year and ive already used 10 pallets!


----------



## Lynch & Sons Landscapin

*Non-Salt*

I like that term PaPhillips... Yea, I've been going through a crapload of "non-salt" lately myself with all this ice & refreeze bs.... Well, gotta spend payup to make payup ....... 
Ready for spring though!


----------



## PremierLand

Man tomorrow we are sopossed to get about an half inch of rain. Only if it was about 10-15 degreese colder we would have 5 inches on the ground! Damnit!


----------



## CamLand

Yup good day to work on the equipment after the salting that sounds like is needed in the morning...


----------



## Metro Lawn

OK, my pick for dumbass of the week.


----------



## amw

Metro Lawn;379759 said:


> OK, my pick for dumbass of the week.


lol, 2 funny!


----------



## Strictly Snow

Was that from our area and from today. You would think that a person would notice something like that.


----------



## jetskiman6969

That IS a SWEEEET BMW. X5


----------



## Five Star Lawn Care LLC

have never made it out of the parking lot....but im a sorry to say i have done that before


it was some funny stuff lol


----------



## Jason Pallas

Too frickin' funny! I'm surprised that piece of crap had enough power to pull it of the pump!


----------



## jetskiman6969

Jason Pallas;379849 said:


> Too frickin' funny! *I'm surprised that piece of crap had enough power to pull it of the pump!*




Are you kidding????? The X5 has 270HP with an optional V8 that raises output to 350HP!!! More power than any of the trucks you plow snow withwesport wesport wesport LOL


----------



## Five Star Lawn Care LLC

jetskiman6969;379933 said:


> [/B]
> 
> Are you kidding????? The X5 has 270HP with an optional V8 that raises output to 350HP!!! More power than any of the trucks you plow snow withwesport wesport wesport LOL


a little differant kind of power...just a little


----------



## firelwn82

Oh boy don't get Jetski started on what he knows again.


----------



## Metro Lawn

My Ford L9000 only has a 210 HP engine in it... but for laughs, let's chain 'em up and see who pulls who... rofl


----------



## jetskiman6969

firelwn82;379976 said:


> Oh boy don't get Jetski started on what he knows again.


I DO know trucks and engines


----------



## jetskiman6969

Five Star Lawn Care LLC;379941 said:


> a little differant kind of power...just a little


It's called torque.


----------



## Metro Lawn

and yet another...lol Wow.. I found another old Dodge to buy, and it's red.. woo hoo.. rofl


----------



## alternative

Accuweather is such a joke.
Here is thier report for Thursday
Windy with 3-6 inches of heavy wet snow


----------



## Superior L & L

Metro Lawn;380011 said:


> and yet another...lol Wow.. I found another old Dodge to buy, and it's red.. woo hoo.. rofl


Man thats a realy nice looking old truck.............did you buy it?


----------



## Superior L & L

PremierLand;379210 said:


> Man tomorrow we are sopossed to get about an half inch of rain. Only if it was about 10-15 degreese colder we would have 5 inches on the ground! Damnit!


Well you kind of got your wish.......no 5" but it was way more ice than they thought.
it was forcasted for rain and high of 40 by 3:00pm and i think at 3:00 it was still only 31 or 32.


----------



## Five Star Lawn Care LLC

jetskiman6969;380002 said:


> It's called torque.


exactly....thats what defines power in my eyes

its kinda like saying a craftsman blower has more power than a redmax b/c the mph it blows is more

any pro knows that the CFM is the thing you are worried about


----------



## Metro Lawn

paphillips;380065 said:


> Man thats a realy nice looking old truck.............did you buy it?


Yes. I think it was an ok deal being in this condition along with the newer Uni-mount plow.

$2500.00


----------



## firelwn82

Nice buy Metro


----------



## snow_man_48045

John, Looks good! Love the old Dodges. We still have the 1994 and still going strong after close to 290K. 
What yr is the new plowing machine? by the grill I'd say 1990-93. Hope u get a chance to use her before spring, just look out for those light poles they can jump out in your way ya know ehh,LOL


----------



## Sharpcut 1

John, 
better make sure Ian don't snag that plow for the white Chevy!!!! You let him drive that Ramcharger, he'll think it's a Cadillac and never use the Chevy again!! JOHN


----------



## Metro Lawn

Sharpcut 1;380341 said:


> John,
> better make sure Ian don't snag that plow for the white Chevy!!!! You let him drive that Ramcharger, he'll think it's a Cadillac and never use the Chevy again!! JOHN


Your prob. right about that! lol Hey, ask your brother about the stuff he was supposed to fax me regarding a new 66" Super Z. I never got it. Thanks


----------



## greenjack

Sharpcut 1;380341 said:


> John,
> better make sure Ian don't snag that plow for the white Chevy!!!! You let him drive that Ramcharger, he'll think it's a Cadillac and never use the Chevy again!! JOHN


Cadillac is Chevy !!! lol thats why cadillac is the best!


----------



## PremierLand

Guys, please remember to drive safe out there, especially in winter conditions. These were 3 of my friends. RIP Guys http://www.clickondetroit.com/news/11164391/detail.html


----------



## alternative

were they D.U.I.?


----------



## firelwn82

Sorry to hear this buddy. Were all here for you.:salute:


----------



## Five Star Lawn Care LLC

looks like some snow on wedsday possibly


----------



## PremierLand

Five Star Lawn Care LLC;381089 said:


> looks like some snow on wedsday possibly


Ha, they cant even predict 12 hours in advandce, let alone 72


----------



## Five Star Lawn Care LLC

PremierLand;381132 said:


> Ha, they cant even predict 12 hours in advandce, let alone 72


well honestly i hope they are wrong this time.....i really have some interesting seminars i want to go to at the show on wedsday


----------



## firelwn82

Well now that you said something about it there wont be any. So thanks a-lot 5 star. lol


----------



## Superior L & L

Five Star Lawn Care LLC;381136 said:


> well honestly i hope they are wrong this time.....i really have some interesting seminars i want to go to at the show on wedsday


Oh yer its the MGIA show this week!
Good time to kick some tires and listen to some dudes BS


----------



## Strictly Snow

Paul
What day you headed down to the show


----------



## firelwn82

Wheres "THE SHOW" and whats it about. Obviously snow is involved.


----------



## bigjeeping

wunderground is saying 2-4 tmr night?? it would be amazing if we got another plow event or 2!!!!!!!!!!! especially since I'm already making large spring purchases   payup


----------



## jetskiman6969

I just heard 1"-3" and the 3" in farther south. More north you go, less you get.

Looks like I'll be seeing a dusting.


----------



## Superior L & L

RightChoice;381363 said:


> Paul
> What day you headed down to the show


Well now it all depends on the weather. Probably thursday. I know there is a lot of speakers, and im not claiming I know everything. But after 12 years or so of listening to these guys i start to fall asleep. A lot of these speakers (in general not specific to the MGIA show) Know less than I do or Ive heard the same stuff many times before. About 6 years ago Chuck Vander Kio spoke at the MGIA show well 3 years back he did the same speech at the MNLA show in Grand Rapids. Now he is a good dude to listen to ONCE. We ended up doing a 3 day consult with one of his associates in North Carolina the year of the MGIA show. But most the shows are the same.

I go knowing that as long as i get one or two little thing from one of these show then its worth every penny.


----------



## Five Star Lawn Care LLC

paphillips;381490 said:


> Well now it all depends on the weather. Probably thursday. I know there is a lot of speakers, and im not claiming I know everything. But after 12 years or so of listening to these guys i start to fall asleep. A lot of these speakers (in general not specific to the MGIA show) Know less than I do or Ive heard the same stuff many times before. About 6 years ago Chuck Vander Kio spoke at the MGIA show well 3 years back he did the same speech at the MNLA show in Grand Rapids. Now he is a good dude to listen to ONCE. We ended up doing a 3 day consult with one of his associates in North Carolina the year of the MGIA show. But most the shows are the same.
> 
> I go knowing that as long as i get one or two little thing from one of these show then its worth every penny.


the expo is only tuesday and wedsday


----------



## Strictly Snow

firelwn82;381369 said:


> Wheres "THE SHOW" and whats it about. Obviously snow is involved.


The MGIA (MIchigan Green Industry Association. landscape.org ) show at Rock Financial in Novi


----------



## magnatrac

Seems like the last few years I have missed the show because of snow,or something else. I hope I can get there on wednesday , that is if it does actually snow !!!


----------



## magnatrac

firelwn82;381369 said:


> Wheres "THE SHOW" and whats it about. Obviously snow is involved.


Firelawn there is some snow equipment at the spring show but it is mostly a summer show ( mowers ,construction equipment, landscape suppliers ) They do have a winter show that takes place at the end of summer with all of the latest in snow equipment. It is really a cool place to just look at all of the stuff that is out there in the industry.


----------



## Jason Pallas

Let's see.... the MGIA show is Tuesday and Wednesday.... the forecast is for 3-5 inches (with a possible 6 if the 20:1 ratio holds strong) with lesser amounts north and south (by an inch) for Tuesday night into Wednesday. I'm not cancelling any plans.


----------



## Tscape

Jason, Can we hook up on Wednesday maybe for lunch in Novi, so I can get that tonneau cover?


----------



## firelwn82

Thanks Magna, I was hoping to go see the new DD 810. Oh well I'll wait I guess. I was thinking it would be more of a spring summer show though. Are you going?


----------



## DJC

Calling for 3-6 in this area. I'm ready for spring!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## firelwn82

Is that all you do DJ? What a whinre, lol take what you can when you can. lol. I'm with you though, Time to start stuffing the account with money. payup


----------



## Superior L & L

Five Star Lawn Care LLC;381508 said:


> the expo is only tuesday and wedsday


OPPS well i guess im not going thursday!


----------



## alternative

Whenever the MGIA show is goin on, we tend to get snow. I think we'll get one more push.


----------



## CamLand

alternative;381723 said:


> Whenever the MGIA show is goin on, we tend to get snow. I think we'll get one more push.


I was going to say the same thing.Every year just about we get that last burst .i'll be at the show as usual and hope to get in on a couple of the seminars as well...


----------



## Tscape

Tom Rich just brought me my new Z-spray and I have a new enclosed trailer coming in 2 weeks, so I have no need to go to MGIA.


----------



## Superior L & L

This was what i was doing this morning


----------



## Tscape

I was just at that Hooters. ANd no, I didn't go to Mgia.


----------



## alternative

Sweet machine.


----------



## Superior L & L

Turfscape LLC;382102 said:


> I was just at that Hooters. ANd no, I didn't go to Mgia.


You did not miss anything !!!


----------



## Keith_480231

So what was the MGIA show like this year? Any different than the last couple ? Of course it snowed so not able to make it. Snow sure did melt fast when the sun finally came up.


----------



## magnatrac

Pretty much the same old show as years past. I am looking for a new skid so it was nice to have all of them right there to compare. I really do like the rock financial show place alot better than the old expo. Just like last year weingartz was there to serve! I miss the old spring shows with steak dinners but the hospitality suite is nice. I will never complain about free beer! Makes me feel bad I haven't had a new purchase from them in a couple of seasons. Oh well there is always this year !!!


----------



## Jason Pallas

Well, all in all it didn't turn out to be a bad year. We ended up with 9 pushes - I usually say that 10 is average for a good year. So, what started pretty slow, ended up strong. It sure beat last year when we only had 6 events.
I think we're done for the year, see y'all next year or over on lawnsite.


----------



## Keith_480231

I am going out on a limb and say that there is going to be one more event left for this season!!!payup


----------



## dbdrgr150

+1 for one more event


----------



## magnatrac

I have enough salt for one more run. Sure would be nice to get rid of it before next year ! I wasn't ready for winter to end yet, but I gotta say 50's and sunshine sure does feel nice !!!


----------



## jetskiman6969

Jason Pallas;383096 said:


> Well, all in all it didn't turn out to be a bad year. We ended up with 9 pushes - I usually say that 10 is average for a good year. So, what started pretty slow, ended up strong. It sure beat last year when we only had 6 events.
> I think we're done for the year, see y'all next year or over on lawnsite.


9 PUSHES????Were you one of those guys going out and pushing a 1/2" of snow??? Wow, I got in 3, and thats WAY under what we normally push.


----------



## Tscape

1 push. :salute:


----------



## Superior L & L

In Novi we only had 3 real pushes and two little things! 
In Flint i think we have had 6 pushes.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Yeah, he doesn't melt the first 8 inches of snow with salt.


----------



## bigjeeping

4 pushes resi, tons of salt applications for commercials..
Hope we get one more too!!


----------



## alternative

We will, just wait. We have gotten snow well into April before.


----------



## Jason Pallas

Our accounts are all on the far northeast side of the city - remember in January there were several days that snow squalls set up in just that area and laid down an inch or two. Our contracts are for 1.5 inches and above - so.....


----------



## Plow Dude

I remember getting 6'' of snow April 12th, 2003, I think it was. I remember the April 12th date cause I was on vacation in Austin Texas and we were getting all this snow up here. I had to get on a plane and go home and plow all day. Wow that sucked. So, I'll never forget that date as long as I plow snow. It could be warm out like it is right now, and then snow half a foot a month later. Ya never know.


----------



## bigjeeping

Weather.com saying 1-2" slushy accumulation tonight??
Might get to use the last of my salt bags YAY!


----------



## Superior L & L

I plowed 3" of snow this morning!!!!!!! Now it was only on the north sides of building were the concrete was still cold and has had no sun on it. But it was still snow


----------



## jetskiman6969

Exactly as I predicted, 1-2 inches of snow on NON paved surfaces. DANG I'm good. Was in Cleveland this morning and they got a "plowable" amount there. Must be nice.


----------



## bigjeeping

paphillips;384234 said:


> I plowed 3" of snow this morning!!!!!!! Now it was only on the north sides of building were the concrete was still cold and has had no sun on it. But it was still snow


I plowed 2" on my lots... it was such a funny snow because half the lot would be covered with 2", the other half bone dry, and the walks just a dusting.

Easy money this morning!


----------



## jetskiman6969

DANG, just got back from Cleveland and Youngstown Ohio, they had between 2-5 inches of snow there since last night and this morning  C'mon guys, SHARE the wealth


----------



## Plow Dude

Talk about getting caught off gard today. I was substituting at school today and it started snowing big time. All I could do was watch out the window in horror. Watching all the school plow trucks working while I was inside freaking out. Kept asking the kids how much snow was out there cause they walk between schools. They don't give me as a detailed account of it as I would like though.Thank god it was all melted by the time it was ready to go home.


----------



## Superior L & L

yer, we burned though our last two pallets of non-salt and 18 yds of bulk. 

NO MORE SNOW PLEASE. 

I think im going to remove two of the salters this week and just leave one ready till the end of the month!


----------



## Keith_480231

Yeah I think that that was the last shebang!


----------



## NewImgLwn&Lndsc

Is It Over Yet??????????:salute:


----------



## alternative

I dont think so, I still have salt left!


----------



## jetskiman6969

Get the plows on, load up the salters!!!! We got some snow cum'in!! If not, guess I'll see you guys on LawnSitewesport wesport


----------



## yzf1000_rider

maybe getting snow but definitely not plowing.


----------



## Keith_480231

Maybe get rid of those last bit of salt???


----------



## Five Star Lawn Care LLC

Keith_480231;387828 said:


> Maybe get rid of those last bit of salt???


that would be perfect...


----------



## dbdrgr150

so you guys still getting rid of that salt?


----------



## magnatrac

I went out this morning and still have enough salt for one more. Maybe tonight?


----------



## firelwn82

Yup your gonna use it today.....


----------



## PremierLand

Man I am sick of this weather. Either snow like a son of a gun and lets make some loot, or dont snow at all and let it be nice so I can make loot either way.

BTW If anyone needs a few bags of salt, I have about 10 I think. I'll just give them away since i dont want them and need the room. let me know


----------



## jetskiman6969

Was in Cleveland saturday morning(yesterday) and they got 6-8 inches of snow!!! Man, seems like people there would know how to drive in the snow by now They are expecting more today. Guess I'll find out monday morning when I head back over there. C'mon guys, SHARE THE WEALTH!!!!


----------



## Superior L & L

Started talking to some supplyers last week about bulk salt pricing!! Let it snow!

August 1st we will start talking to customers!


----------



## Keith_480231

Probably a good idea to start now. Do you really think prices are going to go up this year??


----------



## Superior L & L

Ive been told prices will be $2-$4 per ton at the wholesale leavel but we will see


----------



## Five Star Lawn Care LLC

Superior L & L;399654 said:


> Ive been told prices will be $2-$4 per ton at the wholesale leavel but we will see


lower or higher?


----------



## Keith_480231

Hello guys thought I would take a second and see if anything is going on here yet. What does everyone think is going to happen this year? Lot's of snow or no. Have had "light" winter's here for a few years . :waving:


----------



## jfjcontracting

I have heard people saying that we are going to get hammered but who knows. I hope so


----------



## amw

*For Sale*

Just thought i would post this here, just incase some of you dont look on lawnsite...you may have a use for this.

•HydroTek Pressure Washer, HOT/COLD, 16hp, 4 Gallon 3000PSI, Steam cleaner (210 degree water), Diesel or K1 fired burner, Gas power engine, Electric Start, 7 Gallon Gas Tank, 7 Gallon Diesel/K1 Tank, Wheel kit, works fine. Also has a K& unloader, which means it is very easy on your hands (squeezing the triger) and works much better than a standard unloader.

Works just like any comercial pressure washer, but when you want/need hot (HOT) water you just "flip" the switch and in about 1-2 mins you have constant hot water.

$1275.00 Firm.

You can PM me on here or lawnsite under the same name for more information.
Thanks,
Tony


----------



## Five Star Lawn Care LLC

has anyone ever subbed for Troy Clogg LA....we are looking into a possible deal with them on a large complex next door to one we currently do and would appreciate any feedback you could give me....


----------



## amw

Five Star Lawn Care LLC;403602 said:


> has anyone ever subbed for Troy Clogg LA....we are looking into a possible deal with them on a large complex next door to one we currently do and would appreciate any feedback you could give me....


PM sent.....


----------



## PremierLand

Predictions Anyone?


----------



## flykelley

PremierLand;404326 said:


> Predictions Anyone?


Yea here is one it's gone to snow this winter.

Regards Mike


----------



## WMHLC

I guess 80 inches for Grand Rapids, 28 pushes and 35 salts.

Anybody get salt prices this year yet, I started to make some calls, but just left messages.


----------



## WMHLC

Just got my salt price for the year $52.00 per ton delievered. Blue mortan with anti clumping, price is up $7 per ton.


----------



## superiorsnowrem

anyone need a boss plow frame for a dodge ram truck I have one available. make me an offer.


----------



## bambaclot

*Sub available/Snow prediction for SE Michigan*

The National Weather Service has issued an advisory that the Great Lakes region could potentially experience a winter Super Storm this year due to jet stream disturbances caused by El Nino. For those who don't speak spanish that stands for The Nino. Kidding aside, the advisory is genuine. I am offering Sub Services in the SE Michigan area. Specifically the areas between Toledo and Monroe. I have a reliable Nissan truck with a plow and would be willing to help out within the means of my vehicle. I am impeccably reliable and punctual. I am a ship pilot by profession and with winters off am looking for some extra duty. Any interested contractors are invited to contact me at [email protected].


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Any chance these bozos can get their crap together? wmhlc said he heard from these morons that we were going to have a La Nina this year. Stupid morons. Course the El Nino we had last year was great for us, which it isn't supposed to be.


----------



## Keith_480231

What are's are you speaking of when you say SE MIchigan??? National Weather Service you say going to check it out right now. Woo Hoo!!!!!xysport


----------



## Keith_480231

GrandScapes I sent you a PM.


----------



## GrandScapes

Keith_480231;408307 said:


> GrandScapes I sent you a PM.


Replied wesport


----------



## midwestsnowguy

we are renting loaders this year. if anyone is looking for one let m know what you want, and ill see what i can do. all cat loaders, it28's and bigger all 1994 and newer. steel trip edge boxes are also availble with the loader. bump me back on your thoughts.


----------



## GrandScapes

midwestsnowguy;408499 said:


> we are renting loaders this year. if anyone is looking for one let m know what you want, and ill see what i can do. all cat loaders, it28's and bigger all 1994 and newer. steel trip edge boxes are also availble with the loader. bump me back on your thoughts.


Shoot me a pm with details


----------



## Do It All Do It Right

midwestsnowguy;408499 said:


> we are renting loaders this year. if anyone is looking for one let m know what you want, and ill see what i can do. all cat loaders, it28's and bigger all 1994 and newer. steel trip edge boxes are also availble with the loader. bump me back on your thoughts.


PM me too looking for a loader


----------



## midwestsnowguy

cant pm yes....rules are rules. 2312069353 drop me a line ill see what i can work out for you. Erik


----------



## jetskiman6969

It can't snow yet, I still have about 60 boats to winterize and shinkwrap.


----------



## superiorsnowrem

Im looking 4 a loader to rent/buy. What do u have available


----------



## midwestsnowguy

94 it28f and a 99 it28g, auto shifts, in cab quick connect, call me if youd like to chat 231-206-9353


----------



## Do It All Do It Right

midwestsnowguy;409245 said:


> cant pm yes....rules are rules. 2312069353 drop me a line ill see what i can work out for you. Erik


I'll call tomorrow I have my 96 350 Diesel Dump posted in the used equpment form if anyone is interested

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?p=412097#post412097


----------



## Danhoe

I just bought a 1997 F350 with a 2 yard shaker and a 8.5' Curtis on the front. I picked up 15 more miles of road, did 14 miles last year the 14 was added this year, I do this with my 430D Cat & 14' box blade. Also have a C 70 dump. I have been picking up more work as the days go by. I also have a 8' snow bucket that goes on a skid steer I might be getting rid of. Glad to have found this site. I have been plowing about 1977, Started with a Cat D2 dozer & a F350 with a plow that you had to get out to angle. I went threw this thread & saw a few names on the trucks running around town, hope to talk to you guys in person. Dan


----------



## alpha01

anyone know where i can get a good deal on a bunch of snow markers/stakes? Anyone wanna get rid of any extras?


----------



## JD Dave

alpha01;414152 said:


> anyone know where i can get a good deal on a bunch of snow markers/stakes? Anyone wanna get rid of any extras?


Just go around and take the ones the other contractors put in. I think that's what must happen to mine. LOL j/k


----------



## jetskiman6969

JD Dave;414165 said:


> Just go around and take the ones the other contractors put in. I think that's what must happen to mine.


Dats funny right there


----------



## Superior L & L

alpha01;414152 said:


> anyone know where i can get a good deal on a bunch of snow markers/stakes? Anyone wanna get rid of any extras?


J Thomas has good deals


----------



## alternative

*Salter*

Does anyone use a Salt Dogg v box. If so what do you think of it? I am looking at one now, and you cant beat the price.


----------



## GreenAcresFert

alternative;418509 said:


> Does anyone use a Salt Dogg v box. If so what do you think of it? I am looking at one now, and you cant beat the price.


Same here, I've read thru some threads and heard some good and bad stuff, any more info would be appreciated. What kind of price tag are getting. I'm lookking at an 8 ft. Thanks, Bryan


----------



## Strictly Snow

*Salt Dogg*



alternative;418509 said:


> Does anyone use a Salt Dogg v box. If so what do you think of it? I am looking at one now, and you cant beat the price.


I use one. The sizing is a little different if you run a short box you need the 8' and if you run a long box you need the 10' otherwise you have a lot of dead space behind the cab


----------



## Lynch & Sons Landscapin

*Stakes*

Either go to Angelos (www.angeloessupplies.com) or Beauchamp (www.beauchamplawn.com) for stakes. great prices..


----------



## alternative

RightChoice;418782 said:


> I use one. The sizing is a little different if you run a short box you need the 8' and if you run a long box you need the 10' otherwise you have a lot of dead space behind the cab


Where did you buy yours, and what did it cost? 
Thanks


----------



## Snowpower

Alt, you aren't far from nearly if not the largest supplier of these things on the planet. Just go out to Angelos. They have nice displays set up outside, and have knowledgable employees. Ask to bother Jimmie and talk to him about them. At the Wixom store. Never been to the Farmington location. While I was there last they loaded a semi almost with units being shipped. They say they do that every day at this time of year.


----------



## BossPlowGuy04

hey guys thought i would stop by and introduce myself, some of you may know me as mowerboy04 from lawnsite, but for you guys that don't i'm alex, i run a property maintance business in novi, and this will be my first year plowing and nervous to start becuase i don't know to much about snow removal. but at the same time i'm very exicted to get started. i have a 2006 chevy silverado 1500 and i just bought a used 7"6 boss plow. so thats me!
alex
ps. to warn u all now i can't spell for crap


----------



## alternative

Thats what I was thinking Snowpower..Angelos (very cheap) Thanks

Alex, if we have a winter like the last few seasons, you;ll be fine and be able to slowly break in and learn how to plow. But if its the opposite which we all hope, then well, GOOD LUCK. lol


----------



## BossPlowGuy04

hey guys another queston, can anyone give me a name of a insurance agency they use where i can get good libility insurance for plowing. 
thanks
alex


----------



## Tscape

BossPlowGuy04;420716 said:


> hey guys another queston, can anyone give me a name of a insurance agency they use where i can get good libility insurance for plowing.
> thanks
> alex


Potter & Roose in Flint.


----------



## BossPlowGuy04

Turfscape LLC;420731 said:


> Potter & Roose in Flint.


do you have any contact infor for them? thanks


----------



## Tscape

Google Potter & Roose, Flint


----------



## WMHLC

Hey guys, still looking for one more driver. Pm me, or send me an email at [email protected]


----------



## MStine315

BossPlowGuy04;420883 said:


> do you have any contact infor for them? thanks


810-767-8590


----------



## PremierLand

anyone hear predictions yet?


----------



## firelwn82

Predictions for what?


----------



## PremierLand

firelwn82;423852 said:


> Predictions for what?


whos gonna win the stanley cup this year. what do you think I mean, j/k. 
But in all seriousness now that I think about it, I dont wanna jynx us, so nevermind about the prediction.


----------



## firelwn82

Yeah thanks for catching on. Quit asking  lol


----------



## WMHLC

we have snow in the forcast for grand rapids this week. Last year we had 85 inches of snow, this year I bet we get 65.


----------



## superiorsnowrem

Hey guys,

Does anyone know of any good plow installers around the ann arbor/ypsilanti area. Also, how much do you typically pay for an install not including parts. Also does anyone have any frames for a boss or western plows for chevy 95-99 trucks. thanks


----------



## firelwn82

WMHLC;423898 said:


> we have snow in the forcast for grand rapids this week. Last year we had 85 inches of snow, this year I bet we get 65.


Why do you have to burst everyones bubble? The good thing is most of those yo yo plow guys busted last year. So gues what, more work for the real guys. :salute: So lets hope and dream for a good season. Now stop jinxing us :crying: lol


----------



## Tscape

firelwn82;424257 said:


> The good thing is most of those yo yo plow guys busted last year. So gues what, more work for the real guys. :salute:


I don't know about that. I've heard there's plenty of work out there for guys who want $50 an hour.
http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=48006&highlight=michigan


----------



## firelwn82

Yeah there still out there but there dwindling a little from what I can tell. Friggen HACKS


----------



## jetskiman6969

$50.00 an hour????  Are you kidding. I won't leave my house for less than $70.. an hour. I just paid $3.62 a gal. for diesel, I better get another $5.00 an hour before I put my plow onpumpkin: pumpkin:


----------



## Tscape

I make $75 as a sub. I think you're a sucker if you don't.


----------



## jetskiman6969

Turfscape LLC;425622 said:


> I make $75 as a sub. I think you're a sucker if you don't.


you mean sucka.........

Hell, between sub'in and my own accounts, I make well over $175.00 an hourpayup


----------



## jetskiman6969

On the other hand, I don't care if you make $300.00 an hour, if it doesn't snow, you ain't mak'in SQUAT!!!!!!


----------



## QuadPlower

Turfscape LLC;424279 said:


> I don't know about that. I've heard there's plenty of work out there for guys who want $50 an hour.
> http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=48006&highlight=michigan


Wonder if they got that bid. Sounds like they weren't even going to do it because of man power. 32 shovers! There has to be something wrong with that. 90 days to wait to be paid. Get paid in June for a late March storm.


----------



## alternative

QuadPlower;425789 said:


> Wonder if they got that bid. Sounds like they weren't even going to do it because of man power. 32 shovers! There has to be something wrong with that. 90 days to wait to be paid. Get paid in June for a late March storm.


What was the property? anyone know?


----------



## Keith_480231

GM Tech Center I heard.


----------



## Tscape

Ah, I guess it's just plain economics. You hire labor cheap, press them hard, pay them little, pay them late, make them add your huge company to his little insurance policy, and get the job done...somehow. When they quit, you can sue for breach of contract, but ultimately you will have to get it done from a hard spot. That is shooting yourself in the foot for sure.

Why wouldn't you pay good, experienced people what they are worth and get the job done right all season, with no worries? Perform well for your client, get paid, pay your subs what they are truly worth, get the contract next year, do it all over again.

"The lure of easy money has got a very strong appeal" - Glenn Frey


----------



## Five Star Lawn Care LLC

i would have to say it was the GM Proving Grounds....Troy Clogg used to do it a while back and he told me story @ how crazy that place was


----------



## MStine315

Five Star Lawn Care LLC;426284 said:


> i would have to say it was the GM Proving Grounds....Troy Clogg used to do it a while back and he told me story @ how crazy that place was


It's the Warren tech center. I cut my plow teeth at the proving grounds in 94, 95, 96 for Reinhold. I can't begin to tell you "crazy." But if you want to learn snow, and learn it right, work there for a winter. "Money is no object".


----------



## GrandScapes

It was the GM Tech Center...

We ended up not taking it due to lack of man power. 


As far as those pay terms go that was just for that particular property. Our normal sub pay terms are bi-weekly. 30 days on some places if we are doing all inclusive sub deals...


On the 50 bucks per hour, We pay our subs an average of 50-60 per hour and some lower if we are insuring them. Some of you "big money makers" may not work for that but that is ok. There are plenty of guys in trucks that are content with it. We run probably 20-30 subs for an average season. For a guy that has his own business and services his own accounts, I can see not wanting 50 bucks per hour. Your one of those scumbag lowballers if you do!!!! But now for the guys who do not want the responsibility of having there own liability insurance, trying to secure contracts and talking to customers. $50-$60 per hour is good money! Dont hate on guys that sub contract. Someday when you need a couple of subs, you wont be talking like that!

I will say this, I know the guy who is doing part of the tech center now as they have broke it up into sections. He has subs with dump trucks with blades working for $45 per hour! He is the man!!!!!


----------



## GrandScapes

Hey Marc Stine,

Good luck on the new account there you and Ace are doing! You will have your hands full im sure of it! 

Congrats..


----------



## MStine315

GrandScapes;426458 said:


> Hey Marc Stine,
> 
> Good luck on the new account there you and Ace are doing! You will have your hands full im sure of it!
> 
> Congrats..


Thanks Sam. I'm going tommorrow to get my back blade, LOL!


----------



## alternative

GM Tech center.. DAMN! Now that would be a nice job to have. I thought that they used inhouse guys to do the snow, or at least they used to when my Dad worked there.


----------



## alpha01

This is the first year our company has two plow trucks on the road. Its a good thing but I am nervous since its the first year. Question on employees... Whats the going rate on pay? Should I pay the main driver a salary since he has experience and I will be screwed if I have to do it myself? How well should I pay plowers and shovelers since it is a ON CALL job?


----------



## jetskiman6969

alpha01;427148 said:


> This is the first year our company has two plow trucks on the road. Its a good thing but I am nervous since its the first year. Question on employees... Whats the going rate on pay? Should I pay the main driver a salary since he has experience and I will be screwed if I have to do it myself? How well should I pay plowers and shovelers since it is a ON CALL job?


Pay them as much as you can afford to and still make money, because without them, you will be up **** Creek without a paddle. Trust me, I know; I've been doing this for over 30 yrs.


----------



## snowace

GrandScapes;426457 said:


> I will say this, I know the guy who is doing part of the tech center now as they have broke it up into sections. He has subs with dump trucks with blades working for $45 per hour! He is the man!!!!!


Did you guys get any of it since thay broke it up


----------



## Keith_480231

Enough of this penny ante bickering. Who is looking for some help this winter???:waving:


----------



## Mike_PS

ok guys, let's stay on course and refrain from the bickering, etc...this is a great thread that can be very helpful to all of you in the SE Michigan area and does not need to turn into a mess as it has before...anything that is unnecessary will be removed.

Thanks :salute: have a good one


----------



## GrandScapes

Keith_480231;429081 said:


> Enough of this penny ante bickering. Who is looking for some help this winter???:waving:


Shoot me a PM!


----------



## GrandScapes

snowace;427908 said:


> Did you guys get any of it since thay broke it up


They decided to break it up in to 4 quarters after our offer. Story of our life..


----------



## TheXpress2002

superiorsnowrem;424028 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Does anyone know of any good plow installers around the ann arbor/ypsilanti area. Also, how much do you typically pay for an install not including parts. Also does anyone have any frames for a boss or western plows for chevy 95-99 trucks. thanks


WOLVERINE RENTAL.......They are the only ones I deal with. More than up front with you and they know what they are doing. All of my BOSS plows have been purchased through them and serviced when needed


----------



## alternative

*Western Salter*

LowPro 1000 controller, harness, and tie downs included. Only used for small jobs for 2 weak seaons. $650

http://new.lawnsite.com/showthread.php?t=206769


----------



## alternative

Typo - salter $850. Sorry for the cofusion.


----------



## Keith_480231

For some reason it says I don't have permission or something. Have pics? E-mail [email protected]ort


----------



## Mike_PS

Keith_480231;432654 said:


> For some reason it says I don't have permission or something. Have pics? E-mail [email protected]ort


if you are referring to private messages, everything is fine...just click on the member's profile and you will see on the right hand side where it says "Send a private message to..." - click on that link and you should be all set

let me know if you have any problems


----------



## Keith_480231

No I was referring to the Lawnsite post he had a link to. If he has pics I wanted to see them.


----------



## Five Star Lawn Care LLC

Well guys its officiall im a Daddy

This is Addison Nicole Estes

Born on 11-13-07 @ 4:50 pm

7 Lbs 2 oz.

20" long

Shes a real Daddys Girl xysportxysport


----------



## DJC

Five Star Lawn Care LLC;432929 said:


> Well guys its officiall im a Daddy
> 
> This is Addison Nicole Estes
> 
> Born on 11-13-07 @ 4:50 pm
> 
> 7 Lbs 2 oz.
> 
> 20" long
> 
> Shes a real Daddys Girl xysportxysport


CONGRATS Five Star :waving: You will make a great DAD!!!!!


----------



## WMHLC

She's a cutie, Congrats and best wishes. Now lets hope for lots of snow, so you can buy her lots of toys.


----------



## Leisure Time LC

congrats on the newborn. she is a cutie


----------



## firelwn82

Congrats Five Star. Gotta love the babies.


----------



## Luther

Great job Five Star! (and to Mrs. Five Star!!)

Enjoy your little angel while she's young..............................they grow up way too fast.


----------



## cgrappler135

Congrats!!!


----------



## Stove

Westland, Romulus, Canton, Detroit Metro areas... 1st year plowing


----------



## Leisure Time LC

Stove;433672 said:


> Westland, Romulus, Canton, Detroit Metro areas... 1st year plowing


good luck stone same here in the same area, Where are you buying salt this year???


----------



## Dhouse

Five Star Lawn Care LLC;432929 said:


> Well guys its officiall im a Daddy
> 
> This is Addison Nicole Estes
> 
> Born on 11-13-07 @ 4:50 pm
> 
> 7 Lbs 2 oz.
> 
> 20" long
> 
> Shes a real Daddys Girl xysportxysport


Now the snow won't be the only thing keeping you up all night. 
Congrats from a father off 4


----------



## Jason Pallas

Hey guys - that time of year again. Just trying to keep ahead of the leaf clean-ups now BUT I might need to sub out a few residential snow routes in the Grosse Pointes. If anyone is interested, PM me. They are very tight (geographically) - not much travel time at all. I won't have one of my key drivers this year (his other job isn't going to let him miss any time this year). So, I need to make other plans.


----------



## Stove

Leisure Time LC;433699 said:


> good luck stone same here in the same area, Where are you buying salt this year???


 Was hoping you could point me in the right direction


----------



## cgrappler135

Hey guys just wondering if you could point me in the right direction for some affordable business insurance cause i am looking to switch mine, so lookin to get some quotes! Thanks.


----------



## Leisure Time LC

Go Talk to Tim @ T&C Supply yard in Westland (Ford RD/Newburgh) Tell him I sent you. He has the best prices and is going to have salt all this winter. He has a contract with the salt mine not to run out. 

Scott
Lesiure Time Lawn Care


----------



## Leisure Time LC

cgrappler135;435429 said:


> Hey guys just wondering if you could point me in the right direction for some affordable business insurance cause i am looking to switch mine, so lookin to get some quotes! Thanks.


try Tucker Insurance in Belleville,MI. Talk to Deloris 734-697-5544

She took care of me

Scott


----------



## Jason Pallas

Try Farmer's Insurance - they've been really great and very cheap too.


----------



## Snowpower

Am I the only one that salted early this morning? 

Better safe than sorry I say.


----------



## MStine315

I actually heard of guys plowing around Clarkston. Just the grass and rooftops were white here. Roads are jsut wet, but 5 miles east there were 2" on the roads. I'll head out in the a.m. to check for slick spots. Most of my stuff is closed today.


----------



## Luther

Snowpower;435992 said:


> Am I the only one that salted early this morning?
> 
> Better safe than sorry I say.


I was thinking the same thing Snowpower, and could not agree more.

Residential roads and selective "open" sites, mainly Commerce to the north, west and south. The vast majority just blew it off, or was hoping it would hurry up and melt.

Others would be


----------



## firelwn82

Pushed my zero tolerance spots and a couple of Resi's who were having turkey guests In Ortonville,CLarkston area. Went 5 miles North to do my Goodrich acounts and NOTHING. How crazy this was. Oh well still made money so its cool. Happy Turkey day All


----------



## jetskiman6969

Well I got in about 5 hours up in Port Huron area this morning. Feels good to get out there and push snow again!!


----------



## Leisure Time LC

WE got nothing here in Westland


----------



## GrandScapes

I seen a couple desperate plow guys plowing about a 1/2" of slush in Flint this morning. There plow cutting edge was literally melting the snow before they even made a snow pile. I think a couple guys needed some extra holiday spending money. Either it was there first time plowing and they were to excited to not or they must have been per time accounts.. payup


We put down about 50 tons of salt last night! wesport

It was nice to get to break the top crust off of our ready waiting salt pile!!


----------



## Luther

Hey Grandscape,

Are you all set with your bulk salt situation in Rochester? 

If not I may be able to help.


----------



## GrandScapes

TCLA;436595 said:


> Hey Grandscape,
> 
> Are you all set with your bulk salt situation in Rochester?
> 
> If not I may be able to help.


I have a buddy that is doing a big site in Warren, that let us put a bin at the site. It is closer to our Clinton TWP sites, so I would still like to get something in the Rochester area. PM me with details on your offer. Very interested! Thanks


----------



## Luther

Don't know how to PM yet. Been lurking for years as a guest learning everybody here, just recently joined as a member. I will e-mail you later with my cell # so we can talk.


----------



## jetskiman6969

GrandScapes;436588 said:


> I _seen_ a couple desperate plow guys plowing about a 1/2" of slush in Flint this morning. There plow cutting edge was literally melting the snow before they even made a snow pile. I think a couple guys needed some extra holiday spending money. Either it was there first time plowing and they were to excited to not or they must have been per time accounts.. payup
> 
> We put down about 50 tons of salt last night! wesport
> 
> It was nice to get to break the top crust off of our ready waiting salt pile!!


I SEEN?????? I SEEN????? Uh, proper grammer for that would be I "saw", but oh well.

Yeah, cracks me up how many people run out there to plow a half inch of snow

Hell, we don't run unless we have at least an inch and a half, other than that, we leave it for the salt trucks


----------



## Oldninja

TCLA, Huh I think I know you. Hmmm. Got any subs who are any good this year? I looked at your profile and all the equip. you got running around, we need to see some pics!


----------



## Snowpower

Works for Troy Clogg. Good outfit.


----------



## GrandScapes

jetskiman6969;437297 said:


> I SEEN?????? I SEEN????? Uh, proper grammer for that would be I "saw", but oh well.
> 
> Yeah, cracks me up how many people run out there to plow a half inch of snow
> 
> Hell, we don't run unless we have at least an inch and a half, other than that, we leave it for the salt trucks


LOL...

My wife always corrects my grammar as well. Thank you for the correction!

English was never my strong subject! I am more of a math guy....

Hey TCLA, just shoot me an email @ [email protected]

Is this Mr. Clogg himself? Or do you work for Troy?


----------



## Luther

Oldninja;437341 said:


> TCLA, Huh I think I know you. Hmmm. Got any subs who are any good this year? I looked at your profile and all the equip. you got running around, we need to see some pics!


All of my subs are the BEST Oldninja. (just ask them, they will tell you)

Do you really need to see a pic of, oh..................let's say, #216? Hey, I think a little appreciation not disturbing you on Thanksgiving morning is in order.

Grandscapes, 
Mr Clogg is enjoying himself in Florida. Mexico will be later. I am just an employee doing my thing. prsport


----------



## Luther

Snowpower;437354 said:


> Works for Troy Clogg. Good outfit.


Thank you Snowpower.


----------



## Oldninja

Tcla's other name is "Grandfather." And as to not being called on Turkey day, I do thank you for it but I kinda figured that we would have been done by the time I had to get outta town for the "Big Meal". Sorry I was a little cheesed Fri morn, I was just amped to get out for the first run of the season. I was up at 2am watching the freezing rain and sleet commin down. Thought for sure you'd call! 

And yes we are the best, You got a great group of guys working for you. Glad to hear you say it though. Man I'm gonna have a heck of a time getting my head in the cab of that truck. If it sounds like I'm a bit arrogant, I guess I am. You get that way working for the BEST.  


See you in the AM Big Daddy.


Oldninja


----------



## GrandScapes

TCLA;437855 said:


> All of my subs are the BEST Oldninja. (just ask them, they will tell you)
> 
> Do you really need to see a pic of, oh..................let's say, #216? Hey, I think a little appreciation not disturbing you on Thanksgiving morning is in order.
> 
> Grandscapes,
> Mr Clogg is enjoying himself in Florida. Mexico will be later. I am just an employee doing my thing. prsport


Yeah I have talked to Troy a few times. Much props and respect to your company! You guys give Torrey and Rizzo a good run for their money down there in southern Michigan.  Keep up the good work.


----------



## Tscape

Torre and Rizzo? Who are they? Lol!


----------



## Keith_480231

Speaking of Rizzo didn't he sell most of his accts. to Backer????


----------



## BossPlowGuy04

hey guys i have a question, should i be salting tmmrow morning? there calling for a few lite showers tonight. also how do you know when to salt whats the best way to plan on when to salt. thanks
alex


----------



## PremierLand

TCLA, what is your company?


----------



## Five Star Lawn Care LLC

BossPlowGuy04;438251 said:


> hey guys i have a question, should i be salting tmmrow morning? there calling for a few lite showers tonight. also how do you know when to salt whats the best way to plan on when to salt. thanks
> alex


you wil have to just go check on your accounts tonight......you have to be an avid weather watcher.....i have found weather underground to be a really valuable site for staying on top of things. they have personel weather stations skattered through-out SE michigan which keeps you very informed on temp, dewpoint, wind, hourly preicp. ammounts.

you can also moniter the GFS and NAM forcasting models to see whats instore for the days to come.

I also like to use NWS which gives you pretty good data and great snow advisorys....but the collest thing about this site is the Forcast Discusions....where the staff metiorologist gives his viewpoint on the days to come...this is one of my favoriots

Im kinda of a freak when it comes to weather watching......but the better prepaired you are for an upcoming event the easier it will be to handle.

But back to tonights issue.....i will go take a drive whenever this stuff stops falling....which i think by midnight we should be out of this band for sure....and just survey the sites you do...get out and check for ice bonding on asphalt, snow covered walks...whats even better to have is a infared temp reader....to measure surface temps...I COULD GO ON for hours about this subject...

In closing just keep you clients safety at #1 priority and you should be sucessfull


----------



## Five Star Lawn Care LLC

PremierLand;438252 said:


> TCLA, what is your company?


Troy Clogg Landscape Associates....


----------



## PremierLand

Five Star Lawn Care LLC;438293 said:


> I also like to use NWS which gives you pretty good data and great snow advisorys....but the collest thing about this site is the Forcast Discusions....where the staff metiorologist gives his viewpoint on the days to come...this is one of my favoriots


Have you read this yet? Doesnt tell you too much but interesting.

http://www.crh.noaa.gov/images/dtx/climate/wintoutlook08.pdf


----------



## GrandScapes

Keith_480231;438249 said:


> Speaking of Rizzo didn't he sell most of his accts. to Backer????


They sold off a lot of there waste division, but are actually in housing most of there lawn and snow accounts again.


----------



## Jason Pallas

Mark - very interesting. We'll have to wait and see what happens..... til then I've still got about 50 clean-ups and 20 gutters to get to!!


----------



## Five Star Lawn Care LLC

Jason Pallas;438503 said:


> Mark - very interesting. We'll have to wait and see what happens..... til then I've still got about 50 clean-ups and 20 gutters to get to!!


yeah no kidding...between bad weather, having a baby, employees being sick, employees not showing up, a mower going down, and my grandfather dying this weekend....Im just a little behind.....

Well alright.....im pretty much screwed on finishing my clean-ups...its not even funny how far we are behind


----------



## PremierLand

Jason Pallas;438503 said:


> Mark - very interesting. We'll have to wait and see what happens..... til then I've still got about 50 clean-ups and 20 gutters to get to!!


I hear ya, I have about 30-40 cleanups left, lay some mulch (already did some friday), hang some lights, trim some bushes, and still have time leftover to do the stuff for people when they wait to call last minute for something. haha.

not to mention I was working on my equipment outside for 15 hours yesterday and again today, haha I need a pole barn or something. Oh and look out your window, its snowing.


----------



## Keith_480231

Hey Jason just sent you a pm.


----------



## Keith_480231

Eric I just sent you a pm also.


----------



## Keith_480231

GrandScapes;438369 said:


> They sold off a lot of there waste division, but are actually in housing most of there lawn and snow accounts again.


Oh ok because there were asking me if I wanted to run a skid over at Souliere Decorative Stone this year and I asked for whom would we be subbing for, and they said Backer. He was supposed to have all the Rizzo work and then some. But still haven't heard anything. Just curious?


----------



## Snowpower

Got a little salt run in early this morning. Just the high maintenance 24 hour places. payup


----------



## Luther

Five Star Lawn Care LLC;438514 said:


> yeah no kidding...between bad weather, having a baby, employees being sick, employees not showing up, a mower going down, and my grandfather dying this weekend....Im just a little behind.....
> 
> Well alright.....im pretty much screwed on finishing my clean-ups...its not even funny how far we are behind


Very sorry to hear about your Grandfather Five Star.

Our condolences.


----------



## GrandScapes

Keith_480231;438568 said:


> Oh ok because there were asking me if I wanted to run a skid over at Souliere Decorative Stone this year and I asked for whom would we be subbing for, and they said Backer. He was supposed to have all the Rizzo work and then some. But still haven't heard anything. Just curious?


Interesting! Could be true. I have not talked to them in about a month. They are always making some type of moves, so I wouldnt be surprised.


----------



## bigjeeping

Sounds like everyone is pretty behind.. I'm definitely not ready for any snow. I've got a good two weeks of clean-ups left. But going out today to get a couple pallets of salt b/c it looks like my comi's will need some tonight!

Has anyone staked their drives yet? I do this every year but haven't even ordered them yet!! Actually got a call at 930 last night from a customer wondering when I'll be by to put his stakes in


----------



## Snowpower

Well you better get ready. Weatherunderground says 2 inches tonite ending at around Midnite. Perfect.


----------



## firelwn82

*Thiefs!!!!!*

Damn Thieves took a friends 8' Straight Boss last night this AM :realmad: So if anyone in the Oakland County area sees one for sale with out hook ups or controller please get ahold of me. It has a weingarts Deflector on it and it was 2 years old. In decent shape. They also took an enclosed trailer FULL of wet saws, K-12 saws etc. for brick paving. Also taken was a dump trailer. It looks like the plow was slide into the dump trailer so they might not even have the mounts for the blade. This is the 3rd time this year for these crooked bastards. So keep yours eyes open if you could. Hopefully we can catch these punks. :realmad:


----------



## alternative

CRAZY! Where did they steal it from? home/commercial lot? 
These thieves are getting more and more ballsy every year.


----------



## Superior L & L

snow, snow, snow, snow!!!


----------



## Snowpower

Bah. Nothin. Be lucky to get a salting in. Too warm.


----------



## Snowpower

firelwn82;438764 said:


> Damn Thieves took a friends 8' Straight Boss last night this AM :realmad: So if anyone in the Oakland County area sees one for sale with out hook ups or controller please get ahold of me. It has a weingarts Deflector on it and it was 2 years old. In decent shape. They also took an enclosed trailer FULL of wet saws, K-12 saws etc. for brick paving. Also taken was a dump trailer. It looks like the plow was slide into the dump trailer so they might not even have the mounts for the blade. This is the 3rd time this year for these crooked bastards. So keep yours eyes open if you could. Hopefully we can catch these punks. :realmad:


Your buddy better start looking for a new insurance company cuz more than likely he's gonna get dropped. Most have a 3 strike rule and that includes being late with payments etc. Major companies anyhow.

Plus. If this is the third time this year its happened, my sense is he needs to change his security or storage areas, or something.

It's a bummer. I didn't know crime was that bad in Ortonville.


----------



## cgrappler135

Aw that sucks man! Sorry to hear it! my whole enclosed trailer and everything in it was taken about 5 weeks ago! I seen some 8' boss blades today on craigslist. I'd go check there! I've been looking everyday since mine stuff was taken!


----------



## Tscape

Who needs a truck?

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=44307


----------



## GrandScapes

Anybody else pushing tonight? We have a good 1.5" in Grand Blanc. We are pushing all of our commercials tonight in the area! 

We salted earlier but the only place it actually worked is where the cars had drove on it. So we will have a few rigs on the road. 

I am going to have a couple of our big loaders going, just to get the driver(s) familiar with the sites for big snows to come. 

Probably overkill on the big machines, but what the hell...wesport


----------



## MStine315

Just salting so far, save for the backs of malls, etc... like you said, where there's no traffic. Hit at kind of a wierd time...4:00, by the time we got around to stuff it was after 5:00. Going to make a salt run in the a.m.


----------



## GrandScapes

MStine315;439445 said:


> Just salting so far, save for the backs of malls, etc... like you said, where there's no traffic. Hit at kind of a wierd time...4:00, by the time we got around to stuff it was after 5:00. Going to make a salt run in the a.m.


Surprised your monster is not blowing you up! I have heard they are some picky ones over there!

Have a safe night out!


----------



## firelwn82

Snowpower;439161 said:


> Your buddy better start looking for a new insurance company cuz more than likely he's gonna get dropped. Most have a 3 strike rule and that includes being late with payments etc. Major companies anyhow.
> 
> Plus. If this is the third time this year its happened, my sense is he needs to change his security or storage areas, or something.
> 
> It's a bummer. I didn't know crime was that bad in Ortonville.


Yeah its usually not. Crime this year has been BAD everywhere though. In Waterford there was a crew that had 3 trucks and trailers stolen. This punks stole the truck's and the trailers were attached. Thats a bad morning right there. They found the Trucks burned and never have found the trailers. :realmad::yow!:


----------



## firelwn82

I pushed my 0 tolerance stuff today. 2nd time. This just might be a decent year, so far so good.payup


----------



## GrandScapes

firelwn82;439589 said:


> Yeah its usually not. Crime this year has been BAD everywhere though. In Waterford there was a crew that had 3 trucks and trailers stolen. This punks stole the truck's and the trailers were attached. Thats a bad morning right there. They found the Trucks burned and never have found the trailers. :realmad::yow!:


Our yard has been broken in to about 5x this year. And that is just what we had known about. 2x we caught them on camera and the local PD wouldnt do anything about it. We even have a fenced in w/ barbed wire top facility that is locked down every night and they still find a way in!

We will catch em one day, and you will hear about it on the news of what happened


----------



## Dhouse

firelwn82;439592 said:


> I pushed my 0 tolerance stuff today. 2nd time. This just might be a decent year, so far so good.payup


Must be nice. We didn't even salt it all melted around the detroit/troy area.


----------



## firelwn82

YEah it seems to be happening that way huh? :crying: Sorry man it'll hit soon enough.


----------



## Leisure Time LC

I went out and salted Sunday night, Thought I was going to go out last night, but the weather gods were not in favor of it


----------



## bigjeeping

salted in ann arbor as well.. saw a few other trucks out, and saw a few lots which had been hit already.


----------



## Eyesell

Leisure Time LC;439714 said:


> I went out and salted Sunday night,


Salting already, man you guys have good customers, my would say are you


----------



## Leisure Time LC

I only seen Wayne County out salting Merriman Rd by the airporpayupt.


----------



## magnatrac

Dhouse;439649 said:


> Must be nice. We didn't even salt it all melted around the detroit/troy area.


 We just staked our condos at coolidge& wattles today, but I had to plow and salt my stuff on the north end last night. The season hasn't started untill I have to do my whole route!!! Good luck ,lets have great season!!!!


----------



## Superior L & L

MStine315;439445 said:


> Just salting so far, save for the backs of malls, etc... like you said, where there's no traffic. Hit at kind of a wierd time...4:00, by the time we got around to stuff it was after 5:00. Going to make a salt run in the a.m.


There is nothing worse than when snow hits when people are starting to get out of work! It takes hours to get from account to account because of all the crazy drivers. What malls do you do?


----------



## MStine315

I've got VG's at Linden and Corunna. I guess that's not plural, lol. Never did plow, but got pretty squirrely this morning at about 6:00 or so. Was 32 all night. Nice and wet and at daybreak everything turned to a nice glaze. Of course, after we'd been through everything.


----------



## MStine315

GrandScapes;439456 said:


> Surprised your monster is not blowing you up! I have heard they are some picky ones over there!
> 
> Have a safe night out!


So far, so good, knock on wood. They are a picky lot, but so far they've been good, at least "upper management" has been. The first plowable snow'll be the test, though.


----------



## Runner

GrandScapes;439610 said:


> Our yard has been broken in to about 5x this year. And that is just what we had known about. 2x we caught them on camera and the local PD wouldnt do anything about it. We even have a fenced in w/ barbed wire top facility that is locked down every night and they still find a way in!
> We will catch em one day, and you will hear about it on the news of what happened


The bad thing about your situation, is that you never know what comes in with your neighbor.

Marc, If you ever need any help in that area (Corunna and Linden) for any reason, John has about 6 trucks right there running Linden Rd. I am confident he has the capacity. Once in a while, I will break off to help him, but that is rare, as it is not needed. Oh,..same goes with me. I am available after about 4 hours into a storm. I'd be happy to help. By the way, I think John is looking for a couple of drivers. :waving:


----------



## MStine315

Thanks Joe!


----------



## bigjeeping

Who's hoping for a push Saturday night?

wish it would hold off until Sunday night so I could finish my last 2 days of cleanups!!!!!


----------



## terrapro

bigjeeping;442459 said:


> Who's hoping for a push Saturday night?
> 
> wish it would hold off until Sunday night so I could finish my last 2 days of cleanups!!!!!


yep some snow would be a nice change of pace. i just wish i could get all my stuff done first. i still have 5 cleanups left plus about a dozen gutter cleanings and still more calling every day.


----------



## Superior L & L

It would be a perfect night for snow 1/3 of our stuff will not be open sunday so our guys can take there time and get used to there lots


----------



## firelwn82

I'm ready. Clean ups are in the wait for now. The snow is still on the ground from the first two snows in my area. Most of it melted but not enough to finish my clean ups.


----------



## bigjeeping

well my plows are on and working after a long summer vacation in a grassy meadow


----------



## daveintoledo

*bigjeeping...*




bigjeeping;442459 said:


> Who's hoping for a push Saturday night?
> 
> wish it would hold off until Sunday night so I could finish my last 2 days of cleanups!!!!!


hey buddy, long time no see, hope you had a great season...

you will get snow sat.. i well get rain... have a great one


----------



## Leisure Time LC

I am ready as weel.. Got the plows on and working and salters too, looks like it will be a long night...... The money will be nice for Christmaspayuppayup


----------



## alternative

payupI bet it's gonna be a salting event. Minimal snow, with ALL rain by 10am Sunday


----------



## Danhoe

I moved my hoe to my yard from Dearborn last night to my yard I am going to take it down to Ann Arbor this morning and hooking up the box. My Ford is ready to go. I have a extra 8' box for a skid steer if anyone is looking for one.


----------



## TheXpress2002

alternative;442704 said:


> payupI bet it's gonna be a salting event. Minimal snow, with ALL rain by 10am Sunday


Be careful forecast models are changing that it will be colder than what they are expecting right now. Snow starts earlier and now goes until about 2am then a change over to sleet until around 10ish. Sunday night will be the killer when the rain on Sunday freezes


----------



## terrapro

yeah since they are always wrong who knows whats going to happen. im thinking it will not rain at all and it will snow for 12 hours straight. i just wish i wouldve put my ad in the paper for alittle extra action


----------



## Leisure Time LC

accuweather is still only calling for 1 to 3 " and starting around 6pm, so we will see


----------



## Stove

Superior L & L;442491 said:


> It would be a perfect night for snow 1/3 of our stuff will not be open sunday so our guys can take there time and get used to there lots


my thought exactly, by this being my first year I wanna take my time


----------



## TheXpress2002

It just looks like further west that the rain/snow line is shifting slightly south now and that the colder air is holding on. The storm is not tearing a straight line into Minnesota, it seems to beginning to flaten out and head further east.

After this mess clears out Tuesday night into Wednesday looks like a clipper comes through. Then next weekend looks like another hum-dinger comes in from Texas. Looks like we will be busy this week


----------



## Runner

Ok....our service tax is now gone. Here is a copy of the article that Marc posted for us over at LS.

NEWS ALERT: Tenative Deal Reached to Ax the Tax


Early Saturday morning, the Legislature and governor announced a tentative agreement to repeal the service tax. The Senate has already voted to approve the plan and the House is expected to vote this afternoon.

The tax is not gone yet, but hopefully will be soon. We will keep you posted.

Here's how the papers are reporting the details.

Detroit Free Press
Tax deal reached

The short, unhappy life of the new Michigan service tax neared its end early Saturday as the state Senate voted overwhelmingly for repeal only hours after it went into effect and adopted a replacement business tax.

The state House and Gov. Jennifer Granholm are expected to concur in the tax shift before the weekend is out. (more)


Detroit News
Lawmakers set to repeal service tax

Legislators and Gov. Jennifer Granholm struck a deal late Friday to repeal and replace the universally slammed service tax.
The Senate was expected to approve the agreement early today and the House at 3:30 p.m. today. (more)


Associated Press
Michigan lawmakers start votes to repeal service tax

The state Legislature early Saturday started the process of repealing and replacing an unpopular tax on services.
The Senate voted 33-4 to approve a tentative agreement ditching the tax shortly before adjourning at about 5 a.m. The House was expected to convene at about 3:30 p.m. and vote later in the day.


----------



## Snowpower

TheXpress2002;442727 said:


> Be careful forecast models are changing that it will be colder than what they are expecting right now. Snow starts earlier and now goes until about 2am then a change over to sleet until around 10ish. Sunday night will be the killer when the rain on Sunday freezes


I was just commenting to my brother that temps have been consistantly below the forcasts this week. You're right. It's only 24 degrees right now. High of 29 forcasted.

I think we are gonna get dumped on. Especially if temps dont rise a bit over night like they expect.

payup


----------



## flykelley

TheXpress2002;442727 said:


> Be careful forecast models are changing that it will be colder than what they are expecting right now. Snow starts earlier and now goes until about 2am then a change over to sleet until around 10ish. Sunday night will be the killer when the rain on Sunday freezes


I have to agree with you X, its looks like the cool air will stay further south than they have been forecasting. If it does stay south look for more snow and less ice.

Good Luck Mike


----------



## jetskiman6969

Well judging from people I know about 200 miles west of here, it looks like it will be snow for a couple hours, then change to sleet around midnite, then ALL rain around 3:00-4:00am. I need to move up north where they are expecting 6"-9" north of Mio.


----------



## Eyesell

aaaaahhhhh yessssss, frezzzzing rain, at least some of you lucky fellows will get to salt, Weather Bug says no snow or rain South of Warren, means us guys close to Detroit nothing.


----------



## DJC

it's snowing hard here and they have raised the amounts in this area to 5-9 before changing over to freezing rain/rain.


----------



## WMHLC

1/4 inch of snow, and we got freezing rain, and its coming down pretty good. Looks like lots of salt tonight.


----------



## PremierLand

In no other state can you do a fall cleanup and salt all within 6 hours. LOL


----------



## Keith_480231

Starting with a new guy tonight due to mechanical with my trucks, buying a new house,early season,etc. Hope this is a start of good season! Good luck everyone and stay safe:salute:


----------



## big bird

hope all goes well with the new guy :realmad: lol hope for a lot of snow this year . be safe to all and have fun:waving:


----------



## alternative

like I said, snow then sleet , then rain. Who's going out before it melts?


----------



## MStine315

Runner;442881 said:


> Ok....our service tax is now gone.


It's official....the ink is still wet.....

Dec. 1, 2007
8:20 p.m.

NEWS ALERT: Service Tax Repealed

Earlier this evening --- after thousands of hours and millions of dollars were spent by Michigan businesses and taxpayers preparing to pay the ill-conceived sales tax on services --- the governor signed House Bill 5408, repealing the tax. Finally!

Your emails, phone calls and efforts worked! Thank you.

Associated Press
Unpopular service tax repealed, replaced at last

LANSING - A widely unpopular tax on some services in Michigan died quickly Saturday, less than 17 hours after it had taken effect. 
The state House approved a bill repealing and replacing the 6 percent tax by a 66-42 vote late Saturday afternoon. The Senate had passed the measure, 33-4, early Saturday. Gov. Jennifer Granholm, whose administration helped broker a compromise in recent days, signed the bill later in the day. (more)

Thank you for helping to Ax the Tax!


----------



## Superior L & L

Pushed a bunch of slop this morning. We did all per push and monthlys that were open. All this rain melted the lots that are not open today!


----------



## flykelley

Superior L & L;443944 said:


> Pushed a bunch of slop this morning. We did all per push and monthlys that were open. All this rain melted the lots that are not open today!


Yes it was sloppy here in Waterford. Pushed all of my accounts between last night and this am. I waited to see if it would melt off, but as of noon today there was still a good inch or two of slop so I plowed my 3 doctors office. Broke a Hydro hose on my right cylinder last, and had no replacement. No one that was open had one. I got lucky and called a friend and he was just getting ready to leave work, so he put a new end on it. It had split right by the fitting. Never thought a 2 year old Boss Plow would throw a Hydro line. I will now keep a extra hose in the truck along with some fluid and tools.

Regards Mike


----------



## BossPlowGuy04

so i am very happy to say i made it though my first night plowing. i have never plowed before so it was very interesting. it took me a little longer then i had hoped "5 hours to do 2 lots and 7 drives" but i figure that as i practice i will get faster. thanks for all the advice.
alex


----------



## MStine315

Congratulations to Superior L&L. #81 in Snow Magazine's list of top 100 snow contractors per today's Flint Journal.


----------



## snowace

Superior L&L 
Hope they don't see the light post at lowe's Stuff Happens. Congratulations


----------



## Superior L & L

Thanks!! Not looking forward to that bill. It was a BIG light pole. But at least it didnt fall on a car ! and thats what insurance is for


----------



## PremierLand

How long can you leave salt in a tailgate salter? over night? I dont, and dont really plan to, just wondering. It sure as heck cant be good for the machine.


----------



## Metro Lawn

Superior L & L;446450 said:


> Thanks!! Not looking forward to that bill. It was a BIG light pole. But at least it didnt fall on a car ! and thats what insurance is for


I know someone who hit one last year.. was just about $8000.00


----------



## alternative

PremierLand;446722 said:


> How long can you leave salt in a tailgate salter? over night? I dont, and dont really plan to, just wondering. It sure as heck cant be good for the machine.


Mark, I wouldnt leave any in the Western. I use to wash it out after every event. I dont think it would hurt it, but if it gets wet and freezes, your screwed! How'd it work out for you?


----------



## Superior L & L

PremierLand;446722 said:


> How long can you leave salt in a tailgate salter? over night? I dont, and dont really plan to, just wondering. It sure as heck cant be good for the machine.


Any amount of time is tooooo long. If its in a heated building it will be ok but man ive had many times back in the old days with a pick axe and screw driver and hammer chipping away at rock solid salt in a v box


----------



## alpha01

Second winter in the plowing biz, First season with two plows on the road. 
FIRST EVENT:It was one of the most challenging nights of my life. Both trucks over-heated, Employees cried about going home after just a few hours, etc. Every plowers nightmare happened. But in the end, everything finished and got ZERO complaints. It was a big mountain to get over, but am pleased and relieved the first event is over. 
Advise for everyone who steps up to the plate as a business owner like the lawn and snow business: Don't let break downs break YOU down. Every venture consists of hard times, but after defeating the hardest of obstacles, it feels damn good to see the outcome of perserverence.
KEEP IT MOVIN


----------



## Eyesell

alpha01;447230 said:


> Don't let break downs break YOU down. Every venture consists of hard times, but after defeating the hardest of obstacles, it feels damn good to see the outcome of perserverence.
> KEEP IT MOVIN


Well said, this past week we had one truck..plow would'nt work...one truck salter would'nt work, they followed each other around  but we made some payup


----------



## bigjeeping

this winter is looking promising already with another 1-2" coming in tonight... hopefully.


----------



## flykelley

Metro Lawn;446734 said:


> I know someone who hit one last year.. was just about $8000.00


Yes Metro
He screwed up a good spreader, not to metion a light ploe.:crying:

Regards Mike


----------



## fulautojim

Hi, new guy here. Well, kinda new. Anyway, I have 06 gmc 3500 diesel 8ft sno way, arctic cat 400 4x4 w/48in blade and 2 stage thrower if anybody needs help. Have own insurance also. Am available from midnight til noon with a nap of course. Work afternoons at local p.d. Live in waterford. thanks jim 248-563-5562


----------



## TheXpress2002

Eyesell;447579 said:


> Well said, this past week we had one truck..plow would'nt work...one truck salter would'nt work, they followed each other around  but we made some payup


Yeah the money we made just went to the repairs. I lost my salt truck that I JUST BOUGHT. The num nuts that sold it to me said everything was fine and ran just needed new glow plugs. Well now after the repair bill comes back it will include 3 new batteries, new alternator, new glow pulg relay, and 8 new glow plugs.............and the worst part is I havent used it once yet. Nothing better though than running to get salt 7 times with a trynex 8000 the other night, when it would have been only 1 trip with the dumptruck. I was told though I will have it back before 11 tonight..............THANK GOD...........if not i will be screaming


----------



## jetskiman6969

Well, they are saying this next snowmaker is going to be south of the border, at least the heavy stuff.............figures. We'll see


----------



## Snowpower

alpha01;447230 said:


> Second winter in the plowing biz, First season with two plows on the road.
> FIRST EVENT:It was one of the most challenging nights of my life. Both trucks over-heated, Employees cried about going home after just a few hours, etc. Every plowers nightmare happened. But in the end, everything finished and got ZERO complaints. It was a big mountain to get over, but am pleased and relieved the first event is over.
> Advise for everyone who steps up to the plate as a business owner like the lawn and snow business: Don't let break downs break YOU down. Every venture consists of hard times, but after defeating the hardest of obstacles, it feels damn good to see the outcome of perserverence.
> KEEP IT MOVIN


I remember my first night plowing. Got a truck, used plow, everything is working perfect. Good subcontract in hand, half a dozen nice resis. Snows comin down. I get the call from the guys I subbed for. Coffee, smokes, check.. Trucks warming up.

I go out.....go to raise the plow and....Nothing.

Being a newb I wasn't sure what to do so, (I carry a small floorjack) I jacked it up, rechained it and headed down the highway. Called my guys and told them Im out of the game but driving in to see if it can be fixed. 2 am mind you.

Get down the road and try the thing and it moved! lol

Stopped at the car wash, rechained and havent had a problem since.

I did hardwire the pump and nixed the quick problematic disconnect.

My heart rate went to 200 immediately when it didnt move.


----------



## Metro Lawn

Commercial job needs a quote.

I got a call just now from someone looking for a plowing quote. It is out of my area so if anyone works in the 5 Mile & Telegraph area....

2 commercial shops 15430-15450 Dale St. 1 block east of Telegraph and north of 5 Mile.
contact Matt 734-255-5667 from 7-3:30 on Friday

thanks


----------



## TheXpress2002

Where Is The Snow??????


----------



## jetskiman6969

TheXpress2002;448538 said:


> Where Is The Snow??????


read post # 2542, it will give you a clue


----------



## Ultra

*Let it Snow Let it Snow Let It Snow!!!*

I work out of South Lyon Northville area


----------



## Ultra

*Anyone interested??? prospective clients looking for quotes*

Arbys of Wixom on Grand River, and Gauchos on & 7 mile just west of haggerty. Go get them!!!


----------



## Snowpower

jetskiman6969;448547 said:


> read post # 2542, it will give you a clue


I dont know how but you were right, and Im going back to bed soon. My commercials dont even need salted as far as I can see with the brine already there.

bah.


----------



## axl

*Already feeling the effects of our subpar economy*

Not even a month into the season and already dealing with tight pockets. Went out at 
7am, was throwing some salt down on my condo complex(lots of elderly redidents) to ensure no icy conditions would exist. As im finishing up the treasurers husband comes running out, chasing my truck down screaming like friggin BANSHEE....."you really think it needs salt....I dont see any ice....ur crazy....ur gonna bleed us dry...i dont know where u think all the money is gonna come from...BLAH BLAH BLAH BLAH"

I finally said to him..."HEY Ebenezer! Shut ur mouth and get back inside ur sh1thole condo before I shove 2 tons of salt n EX-LAX down ur throat, and throw ur ass in the back of my truck and patent the first ever RECTAL SALT SHOOTING PROJECTILE SPREADER!!" naturally he ran inside immediately

I proceeding to stand in the middle of the lot screaming at the top of my lungs..."DOES ANYBODY ELSE WANNA QUESTION MY SALT SPREADING AUTHORITY?!!!!" I was not surprised to see that I had no takers


----------



## Eyesell

axl;448841 said:


> Not even a month into the season and already dealing with tight pockets. Went out at
> 7am, was throwing some salt down on my condo complex(lots of elderly redidents) to ensure no icy conditions would exist. As im finishing up the treasurers husband comes running out, chasing my truck down screaming like friggin BANSHEE....."you really think it needs salt....I dont see any ice....ur crazy....ur gonna bleed us dry...i dont know where u think all the money is gonna come from...BLAH BLAH BLAH BLAH"
> 
> I finally said to him..."HEY Ebenezer! Shut ur mouth and get back inside ur sh1thole condo before I shove 2 tons of salt n EX-LAX down ur throat, and throw ur ass in the back of my truck and patent the first ever RECTAL SALT SHOOTING PROJECTILE SPREADER!!" naturally he ran inside immediately
> 
> I proceeding to stand in the middle of the lot screaming at the top of my lungs..."DOES ANYBODY ELSE WANNA QUESTION MY SALT SPREADING AUTHORITY?!!!!" I was not surprised to see that I had no takers


I could'nt of said it better !!!


----------



## magnatrac

axl;448841 said:


> Not even a month into the season and already dealing with tight pockets. Went out at
> 7am, was throwing some salt down on my condo complex(lots of elderly redidents) to ensure no icy conditions would exist. As im finishing up the treasurers husband comes running out, chasing my truck down screaming like friggin BANSHEE....."you really think it needs salt....I dont see any ice....ur crazy....ur gonna bleed us dry...i dont know where u think all the money is gonna come from...BLAH BLAH BLAH BLAH"
> 
> I finally said to him..."HEY Ebenezer! Shut ur mouth and get back inside ur sh1thole condo before I shove 2 tons of salt n EX-LAX down ur throat, and throw ur ass in the back of my truck and patent the first ever RECTAL SALT SHOOTING PROJECTILE SPREADER!!" naturally he ran inside immediately
> 
> I proceeding to stand in the middle of the lot screaming at the top of my lungs..."DOES ANYBODY ELSE WANNA QUESTION MY SALT SPREADING AUTHORITY?!!!!" I was not surprised to see that I had no takers


 I guess I am not the only one with falky customers. I have been doing a condo in troy for 8 years and for the first time they don't want ice melt. I have always kept this place looking like june in january. We put ice melt on walks , drives and at the stop sign. Now they only want it on their front porch and only if ice is clearly present. We haven't raised our price in 2 seasons to keep them happy and now they want the price to go down because we are not salting. We have explained to them several times now that salt has ALWAYS been extra above and beond the plow price. They really don't get it. I think it is pretty easy to understand. These people are all very well off back in 01 these units started at $650 k. They got a price from a cheaper guy and told us he was half price. I said go for it call me when it doesn't work out. They did this one summer and called us back in july!!! I hate to say it but when you do a good job for a while they forget what a bad job is. Either way ,sorry to hear about your rediculous customers. Although it is nice to know that I am not the only one dealing with these type of customers!!! Good Luck!!!


----------



## firelwn82

axl;448841 said:


> Not even a month into the season and already dealing with tight pockets. Went out at
> 7am, was throwing some salt down on my condo complex(lots of elderly redidents) to ensure no icy conditions would exist. As im finishing up the treasurers husband comes running out, chasing my truck down screaming like friggin BANSHEE....."you really think it needs salt....I dont see any ice....ur crazy....ur gonna bleed us dry...i dont know where u think all the money is gonna come from...BLAH BLAH BLAH BLAH"
> 
> I finally said to him..."HEY Ebenezer! Shut ur mouth and get back inside ur sh1thole condo before I shove 2 tons of salt n EX-LAX down ur throat, and throw ur ass in the back of my truck and patent the first ever RECTAL SALT SHOOTING PROJECTILE SPREADER!!" naturally he ran inside immediately
> 
> I proceeding to stand in the middle of the lot screaming at the top of my lungs..."DOES ANYBODY ELSE WANNA QUESTION MY SALT SPREADING AUTHORITY?!!!!" I was not surprised to see that I had no takers


 Did you seriously go on a rant like this? Thats awesome, I want to do this so bad to some customers its not even funny. I praise you man, your GOD now.


----------



## bigjeeping

axl;448841 said:


> I finally said to him..."HEY Ebenezer! Shut ur mouth and get back inside ur sh1thole condo before I shove 2 tons of salt n EX-LAX down ur throat, and throw ur ass in the back of my truck and patent the first ever RECTAL SALT SHOOTING PROJECTILE SPREADER!!" naturally he ran inside immediately


You are publicly throwing a fit because a customer is confused about your policies? Great way to shoot down any reputation you may have.

My suggestion to settle the problem, and hopefully not loose any business:

Human nature is to pursue your self interests. If a client thinks they're being stiffed you need to remain calm and convince them that it is in THEIR BEST interest to have the salting done to avoid possible injuries and lawsuits.

If you are running a business you need to behave like it.


----------



## terrapro

LOL jeesh "RECTAL SALT SHOOTING PROJECTILE SPREADER" 

if anyone has extra accounts they dont want to take in the Livingston county area let me know please. ill do resi or commercial...thanks


----------



## Snowpower

Im sure it was just a rant here and he didn't freak on ....Ebenezer. lol


----------



## Tscape

Snowpower;449277 said:


> Im sure it was just a rant here and he didn't freak on ....Ebenezer. lol


Whether he did or didn't, I'd stay out of his way!


----------



## axl

I would hope that its obvious I did not say these things to my customer but they were definitely on the tip of my tongue. 

BIGJEEPING.....Its definitely not because they dont understand my salting policies.....its because they are CHEAP!!! They wanted me to come down on my mowing contract, so I did but I would consequently raise prices much higher on snow removal and I made this very clear and they didnt seem to mind because "It doesnt snow in SE Michigan anymore"......I even offered them a budget plan where they would pay a precise amt every month of the year regardless of what happens and they turned it down.

He actually had the nerve to say the other day "if we have really bad winter you should give us a break on pricing" without missing a beat i told him "I can understand y u would think that, so im assuming that if we get no snow at all that you will pay me something right??? Probably not, so no I will not do that because I gave you all your options up front and you chose PER PUSH"

As far as customer retention goes THIS GUY IS NOBODY, the treasurers husband and by no means a part of the board. I am highly touted and praised by both the president and vice president of the association.


----------



## Danhoe

Back in the mid 1990's I sold lasers for Spectra Physics, they came out with a new sewer beam, one of the company's I had been around for along time, had to have one & wanted it for under our cost, I looked at the vice president and asked him " do you do this to the check out lady at the store " he looked at me as I packed up the laser and was walking out of his office, I ended up selling him the laser less 5% his regular discount. After that he never asked for another discount. I have a private road that I plow & salt, they said they don't have any money so I told them call me when they need salt or plowing, you should see the hill they have, I also have told them when they call they will be done last and I raised the price to them also. Ther is also some people in the neighborhood that will not chip in. If you can cancel the contract and see how that works for them. I would be leary of someone not having a contract signed already, there is reason no one want's to deal with people like that. It is not worth taking every job offered to you. Danhoe


----------



## bigjeeping

axl;449692 said:


> I am highly touted and praised by both the president and vice president of the association.


That's all that matters! You sounded pretty serious about your rant. Believe me I want to do that on a daily basis!!

Let's all pray for some snow.. i got a mortgage payment beginning in February! Closing on a house 12/21.


----------



## terrapro

its 3:45 pm and the all 4 of my weather sites are forcasting different things???

im looking at the radar on each site and all of them are showing precipitation tearing through lower michigan at a very fast rate. whats going on


----------



## jetskiman6969

Well, its raining here in Detroit...........make that sleet. Looks like you "salt" guys are going to get in some hours. Now they're saying more rain and sleet, with less than an inch of snow. Looks like we missed another one:crying:


----------



## Tscape

We put down enough salt from the last abortion of an event that we won't be going out until tonight at best anyway.


----------



## Snowpower

Turfscape LLC;450636 said:


> We put down enough salt from the last abortion of an event that we won't be going out until tonight at best anyway.


Same here. Just inspected my sites and nothing was needed. The storm is moving south of us. Ohio must be getting a fair snow fall.


----------



## wilburn

Hate to change subject but thought I would warn people. The person plowing our church here in Troy got his 12' pusher stolen from off his loader Thursday I think. Not sure just heard about it Sat. It looked brand new and it was orange. It's a shame people will steal just about anything.


----------



## GrandScapes

wilburn;450965 said:


> Hate to change subject but thought I would warn people. The person plowing our church here in Troy got his 12' pusher stolen from off his loader Thursday I think. Not sure just heard about it Sat. It looked brand new and it was orange. It's a shame people will steal just about anything.


That is gay! People are really getting desperate this year it seems.

That is one thing I thought would never get stolen is a damn pusher from a loader! 

That pisses me off hearing that!

Tell your bud I will keep my eyes and ears out


----------



## Snowpower

Ten years ago someone stole the duraliner out of the bed of my truck. I couldn't believe it.


----------



## firelwn82

Your talking the plastic one right? Thats gotta be the dumbest thing I have heard stolen.  Stupid thieves.


----------



## terrapro

Snowpower;451517 said:


> Ten years ago someone stole the duraliner out of the bed of my truck. I couldn't believe it.


 man you gotta be real broke to do that. you can get them all day long from junk yards for $20


----------



## PremierLand

how many saltings do you guys have in so far this year. Im around 7 or 8.


----------



## bigjeeping

PremierLand;452712 said:


> how many saltings do you guys have in so far this year. Im around 7 or 8.


6 or 7 here. payup


----------



## Jason Pallas

About 8 years ago (when gas was $1.35/gal) I had someone steal a half empty plastic five gallon gas can from me. I can certainly see that now (when a 5 gallon can holds about $15-18), but then, the can and the gas were worth about $10 - total.
I woudn't be surprised the if PUSHER thieves took the thing right to the scrap yard and sold it for scrap. MotherF&&*^ckers!


----------



## Allor Outdoor

PremierLand;452712 said:


> how many saltings do you guys have in so far this year. Im around 7 or 8.


I am at 6 saltings, and 1 plow.

anyone else???


----------



## bigjeeping

bigjeeping;452783 said:


> 6 or 7 here. payup


Opps.. just checked quickbooks

5 salts, 1 plow.


----------



## Tscape

5 saltings, no plow. When did you plow, Zack?


----------



## jetskiman6969

11 salts, 2 plows


----------



## terrapro

im stopping at angelos in wixom probably tomorrow to look at a buyers tailgate spreader. anyone need me to check anything out for them


----------



## bigjeeping

Turfscape LLC;453102 said:


> 5 saltings, no plow. When did you plow, Zack?


plowed commercial lots only on 12/5. I think there was just barely an inch of accumulation, but still enough to make a few piles which are still there.

One lot in Dexter had a good 1.5"


----------



## MStine315

1 plow event (Dec. 2nd) 2" of wet heavy slop. 4 full saltings and 4 partial spot saltings. Looks like tonight's petered out on us, too. Maybe Thurs.?


----------



## Tscape

bigjeeping;453186 said:


> plowed commercial lots only on 12/5. I think there was just barely an inch of accumulation, but still enough to make a few piles which are still there.
> 
> One lot in Dexter had a good 1.5"


OK, I think we just double salted everything. You got 1 more salting in there. It must be nice to be making the call yourself. I wait for the call and say, "yes, sir."


----------



## DJC

We got between 6-8 inches in the Clare area today!!payup


----------



## firelwn82

terrapro;453147 said:


> im stopping at angelos in wixom probably tomorrow to look at a buyers tailgate spreader. anyone need me to check anything out for them


Yeah check and see if they have a lid for TGSO5B Its the low profile spreader. I ordered one from the net last week and now there telling me that its back ordered :realmad: I could of went somewhere else and got it. I still might though. If you can that would be cool.


----------



## Snowpower

PremierLand;452712 said:


> how many saltings do you guys have in so far this year. Im around 7 or 8.


10 salt no plow on some commercials, five salts on others but pushed all resi's once. It will be 11 saltings here in about three hours.


----------



## Snowpower

Turfscape LLC;453197 said:


> OK, I think we just double salted everything. You got 1 more salting in there. It must be nice to be making the call yourself. I wait for the call and say, "yes, sir."


I double salted that day too, and ended up blading away some slop in drive lanes on the second run. But I did all my resis that day.

The ones Ive salted 10 times are semi sub contracted and on the nights when its close I let them make the call. I think at 10 and 11 tonite they are killing account. The ones I make the call on have been salted five times.


----------



## terrapro

firelwn82;453429 said:


> Yeah check and see if they have a lid for TGSO5B Its the low profile spreader. I ordered one from the net last week and now there telling me that its back ordered :realmad: I could of went somewhere else and got it. I still might though. If you can that would be cool.


sure. do you want me to put it on hold for you?


----------



## Leisure Time LC

PremierLand;452712 said:


> how many saltings do you guys have in so far this year. Im around 7 or 8.


I have 7 in after this morning


----------



## firelwn82

terrapro;453575 said:


> sure. do you want me to put it on hold for you?


No just let me know if there hording them


----------



## MStine315

DJC;453402 said:


> We got between 6-8 inches in the Clare area today!!payup


Hey Derrick! Good for you. I heard a bunch of school closings on Sag. radio this morning and figured you were busy. Not to complain about salting, but would like to drop the blade here again soon.


----------



## terrapro

firelwn82;453750 said:


> No just let me know if there hording them


nope, they are on backorder until friday. same as the buyers spreader i was looking for TGS05B.

the desk guy said he would call when they get a new one put together for me to look at. i will be going back this weekend. i actually think i will be getting the 600lb buyers insted of the low profile 800lb one after looking over it today. i like it alot. the only downside is that one doesnt have the motor contained as the TGS05B does...well and it cant hold as much


----------



## firelwn82

Sweet, thanks Terra. Thats what they told me last week too. Guess I'm waiting for a lid then. Thats why I went with the 800lb one cause the motor was inside. I could careless how much it holds. I only run about 700lbs or so a night anyways and its not in one location so that wasn't a big deal. Again thanks.


----------



## Enviouslawns

Im from Macomb and Shelby area anyone else????



Any companys using bagged rock salt whats your price per 2450lbs?


----------



## Metro Lawn

Enviouslawns;454804 said:


> Im from Macomb and Shelby area anyone else????
> 
> Any companys using bagged rock salt whats your price per 2450lbs?


30/80# bagged 2400# $120.00 plus tax the 49/50# bags are alot more


----------



## PremierLand

30/80# Bagged (2400#) = $127/Pallet which is 4.25/Bag which is $0.053/LB With Tax

49/50# Bagged (2450#) = $154/Pallet which is 3.15/Bag which is $0.063/LB With Tax

Long story short, you pay $27 more per pallet with 50# bags and you only gain 50# on a pallet. Therefore its like getting a 6th pallet for free.


----------



## terrapro

Metro Lawn;454816 said:


> 30/80# bagged 2400# $120.00 plus tax the 49/50# bags are alot more


$4 for an 80lb! where do you pick that up at? the cheapest ive found is $5.99. probably out towards the city huh


----------



## Metro Lawn

terrapro;454860 said:


> $4 for an 80lb! where do you pick that up at? the cheapest ive found is $5.99. probably out towards the city huh


Angelo's Farmington, but I am sure it is the same at Wixom as well.


----------



## Metro Lawn

Added another old Dodge to the fleet today. Too bad it wasn't red... rofl


----------



## superiorsnowrem

*Plow install problems*

Hey guys,

Does anyone know of any good plow installers around washtenaw county. Im having trouble with a western uni-mount. I think it may need some fabricating. Please let me know> thanks in advance.


----------



## moosey

Metro, Nice looking older Dodge truck.

Boy do you have luck finding those style trucks. Everytime I find one it needs too much work.


----------



## Metro Lawn

moosey;454960 said:


> Metro, Nice looking older Dodge truck.
> 
> Boy do you have luck finding those style trucks. Everytime I find one it needs too much work.


Thanks. It's not perfect by any means, but the important stuff is there. 1990 Dodge W250, 360, auto, 7.5 Western Uni-mount, heat, brakes, lights, radio, wipers, all work. Drove it home from Lapeer. It has rust spots but not a basket case. $2500 plus it also had a class 3 hitch and brake controller Not as nice as the 87 from South Carolina for $3500


----------



## bigjeeping

PremierLand;454858 said:


> 30/80# Bagged (2400#) = $127/Pallet which is 4.25/Bag which is $0.053/LB With Tax
> 
> 49/50# Bagged (2450#) = $154/Pallet which is 3.15/Bag which is $0.063/LB With Tax
> 
> Long story short, you pay $27 more per pallet with 50# bags and you only gain 50# on a pallet. Therefore its like getting a 6th pallet for free.


Where you getting these prices from??


----------



## PremierLand

bigjeeping;455033 said:


> Where you getting these prices from??


same as metro, only difference is my prices have tax included, haha


----------



## Metro Lawn

bigjeeping;455033 said:


> Where you getting these prices from??


Those are from Angelo's too. Mark just added the tax on the prices.


----------



## Superior L & L

Metro Lawn;454968 said:


> Thanks. It's not perfect by any means, but the important stuff is there. 1990 Dodge W250, 360, auto, 7.5 Western Uni-mount, heat, brakes, lights, radio, wipers, all work. Drove it home from Lapeer. It has rust spots but not a basket case. $2500 plus it also had a class 3 hitch and brake controller Not as nice as the 87 from South Carolina for $3500


Metro, how many of them old trucks do you have, They look great for the age. Plus no big truck payment. Do you have a full time mechanic


----------



## Metro Lawn

Superior L & L;455217 said:


> Metro, how many of them old trucks do you have, They look great for the age. Plus no big truck payment. Do you have a full time mechanic


15 trucks total 11 pre-94 Dodges No mechanic, actually have very few breakdowns. I can generally fix most anything, if not I send them to a local shop my buddy owns. The others are 86 Ford L9000, 95 Dodge 2500, 95 Chevy 2500, 04 Dodge 2500.


----------



## Enviouslawns

it would be nice to get some damn snow this weekend i gotta brand new plow 3 weeks ago and a spreader. i used the spreader 3 times and the plow once


----------



## Jason Pallas

Hey Metro who do you use for your mechanical/truck repairs? I do most of our stuff but sometimes I get a little swamped and the guys I used for 25 years went out of business (retired) last spring. I've been looking for a good mechanic ever since. Appreciate any references. Thanks.


----------



## alternative

Let me guess Metro.. Martin/Gratiot? Ive seen your truck there a few times.


----------



## Metro Lawn

alternative;455639 said:


> Let me guess Metro.. Martin/Gratiot? Ive seen your truck there a few times.


Yes Sean and Jason, D&P Auto at Gratiot & Martin contact Dave Kupinski 586-498-8980 and my bigger dump trucks go to Quality Fleet Service on Common Rd. just west of Groesbeck. contact Fred Quinn 586-216-9932


----------



## firelwn82

I think we need to vote on getting some new weather people. I'm tired of the head games  My head hurts so bad its not funny. :crying: GeeeeeeZ. Let it SNOW.


----------



## Dhouse

firelwn82;455833 said:


> I think we need to vote on getting some new weather people. I'm tired of the head games  My head hurts so bad its not funny. :crying: GeeeeeeZ. Let it SNOW.


Thats what so great about this job, its unpredictable and challenging, but has some great payoffs.payup


----------



## firelwn82

Yes very true. But still Weather people SUCK.


----------



## smoore45

I second that. If I hear "we should get 1-2", one more time this year....


----------



## Enviouslawns

Ya im sick of hearing that to, but i did just here 1 to 2 inches saturday night into sunday..
hopefully its 2 so we can plow and salt it would be nice


----------



## alpha01

Last year, We salted 13 times the whole winter. We already salted 6 times two weeks into December. Whoa


----------



## alpha01

Q: Do you guys Salt after you plow everytime? Does it depend on the Temperature? Does it depend on the contract?

Q: Do you guys salt before a "1-2" storm?

:salute:


----------



## Enviouslawns

This is my first year plowing i plowed once and salted 3 times and im hoping ill have to at least salt on sunday make some kind of damn money


----------



## Enviouslawns

When we got that wet sloppy stuff a few weeks ago i plowed then salted, but before a 1-2 storm depending on the time of day i would wait till it was done then go out, if it was the middle of the day id go to the parking lots and salt around the cars try to cut down on some of the slick spots


----------



## Metro Lawn

Weather Bug is saying 3-7" from this storm.


----------



## Enviouslawns

is weather bug pretty accurate? ive never used it


----------



## Stuffdeer

The weather channel said 2-4 EXPECTED, with possibly 2 to 4 on top of that.


----------



## Enviouslawns

Id would be very happy with a little over 5inches all my commerical contracts are time and a hlf when plowing over 5 inches


----------



## Metro Lawn

Enviouslawns;456085 said:


> Id would be very happy with a little over 5inches all my commerical contracts are time and a hlf when plowing over 5 inches


Time and a half????? wtf are you billing them by the hour? Our price doubles at 5 inches or more.


----------



## alternative

Enviouslawns;456085 said:


> Id would be very happy with a little over 5inches all my commerical contracts are time and a hlf when plowing over 5 inches


Time and a half... do you work at GM or Ford? 
I never heard of time and a half for over 5"


----------



## TheXpress2002

Storm will be 6-8 south of I 94 east of US 23...........3-6 north of I 96 and west of US 23.


This storm keeps tracking west. If the track keeps heading west we will see closer to 8-12


----------



## PremierLand

With the way this winter is going, I'm almost willing to bet we only get about an inch if that.


----------



## nickr42

Fox 2 at 10:00pm is saying 6 Inches in oakland county. Will see


----------



## firelwn82

Not holding my breath but will see.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

You guys better get ready, they're saying up to 12" and blizzard conditions tomorrow. Lots of wind. Big change overnight from the guessers.


----------



## terrapro

im betting on no more than 2 inches in the next 48 hours


----------



## TheXpress2002

There are 3 main forecast models and all 3 are saying this one wont miss. Expect around 5 inches by Sunday 6am. With an addtional 3-6 on Sunday depending on where you live by 6pm


----------



## terrapro

well i guess i should go pick up my new salter from angelos and maybe a pallet...ill keep my fingers crossed


----------



## Tscape

A definite 2-12"


----------



## terrapro

Turfscape LLC;456800 said:


> A definite 2-12"


LOL where did you hear that from. the forecasters must be tired of being wrong so they just through a number out that they cant be wrong on

this girl on accuweather, where the heck is she from with that accent??? 
http://wwwa.accuweather.com/index-forecast.asp?zipcode=48843&partner=accuweather&traveler=0&u=1


----------



## Snowpower

Columbian but like she lives in Indiana and trys to hide the South American accent.


----------



## PremierLand

Accuweather is saying 9 inches, and NWS is saying 6 to 12".


----------



## Tscape

Why would I take Dulcolax stool softener with a tasteless film coating when I could take Exlax that tastes like chocolate? They must think I'm stupid!!!


----------



## Snowpower

I ate a bar of ex-lax when I was like 4 years old. Thought it was Candy. Had to have my stomach pumped and everything.

:crying:


----------



## alpha01

is a toro 20" 5.5 horsepower snowthrower a good choice for commercial use?


----------



## Sharpcut 1

Terapro,
Good luck on the spreader. I heard Angelo's is all out, we are sold out, we have a 575 Trynex spreader and a 1075 Tailgate left. We'll see what happens.


----------



## alternative

Its funny how everyone waits till the last minute to want to buy things, like salters, plows. I never received so many inquiries on my Western tailgate spreader which I had posted about a month ago until this last few days.


----------



## TheXpress2002

*Who is excited here*..........:bluebounc


----------



## TheXpress2002

National Weather Service just updated the totals to 8-14 inches for the entire area. 25 - 35MPH winds on Sunday.......I would not be suprised to see a Blizzard Warning issued in the morning.


Plus it must be big when the Weather Channel is pulling Jim Cantore out of Boston and sending him to Detroit........lol


----------



## cgrappler135

Anyone think we'll actually get the full amount by the looks of the radar? Kinda looks like it wants to split again!!!


----------



## Snowman19

Hope we get alot of snow, I'm ready to plow something.


----------



## tom_mccauley

I've already got the old girl fired up!!!!!!! bring on the white gold!!!!xysportpayuppayup:yow!:


----------



## 2FAST4U

so whats every one doing are we getting up at 3 or 4 am for the first round (there should only be 1-3" at this time) or are we waiting till mid morning for the first round, just lookn to see what every one's doing :waving:


----------



## alternative

Looks like a long day ahead! I think we'll get 2+ pushes out of this one.


----------



## Metro Lawn

This snow will more than pay for my 2nd truck purchase this week...lol eBay deal of the week 86 Dodge 1 ton 12' stake truck rust free $821.10 "and it's red!!!"


----------



## Snowman19

Awesome score there METRO i like the truck. Hope we get some snow for all of us. We all need the payup


----------



## Metro Lawn

Snowman19;457306 said:


> Awesome score there METRO i like the truck. Hope we get some snow for all of us. We all need the payup


Yep, looks like we may all have a Merry Christmas this year. Best Dec. in recent history.


----------



## yzf1000_rider

weve gotten to plow three times up here in mid michigan already. we have had snow on the ground since dec. 1. loving every minute of it. you guys BE SAFE out there and have some fun and make that money. payup xysport


----------



## alpha01

Q: If two plows are necessary for a property, Do I salt after each push or wait to salt after the last push?


----------



## terrapro

Sharpcut 1;457011 said:


> Terapro,
> Good luck on the spreader. I heard Angelo's is all out, we are sold out, we have a 575 Trynex spreader and a 1075 Tailgate left. We'll see what happens.


i was just picking up a salt dog push spreader, 8.2 V blade edges, and some salt. actual there where only three push spreaders left. i did notice that all of the buyers display models were gone lol. they told me last time i was in that they would be getting the truck in friday. maybe the storm slowed the delivery down....bad timing for them. very nice people there no matter what though.

80lb bags were $4sumthin a piece there though xysport


----------



## terrapro

2FAST4U;457255 said:


> so whats every one doing are we getting up at 3 or 4 am for the first round (there should only be 1-3" at this time) or are we waiting till mid morning for the first round, just lookn to see what every one's doing :waving:


half my residentials called and asked me to wait until morning because they wont be going to church so maybe 4am


----------



## Metro Lawn

alpha01;457366 said:


> Q: If two plows are necessary for a property, Do I salt after each push or wait to salt after the last push?


Each property is different. I have many commercial properties that won't be open on Sunday so I won't salt between the pushes. The churches and stores however will get salt between pushes.


----------



## magnatrac

2FAST4U;457255 said:


> so whats every one doing are we getting up at 3 or 4 am for the first round (there should only be 1-3" at this time) or are we waiting till mid morning for the first round, just lookn to see what every one's doing :waving:


 I'm thinking about going out around 5 since the commercials can wait. I'll push them after my condos and residentials. Funny thing is my brother ( buisness partner) is out if town. I am so glad that tomorrow is sunday or I'd be in trouble. My brother decided tuesday since the weather was looking clear to head to utah for some cheap pre-season snow boarding. I have his truck ready to go just in case mine breaks for some reason but I should be good. I guess we'll see what happens!!! Good luck to Everyone!!!


----------



## Enviouslawns

Heres my question...since this is my first yaer doing snow im not sure how a fews things work like i have a office building i salt and plow and there closed sunday but say i go out and plow at 9am tommorrow then return at 5 tommorrow nite to plow again then salt would i charge for 2 pushes and one salting or just 1 push since its the same storm? any imput would help thanks


----------



## firelwn82

Enviouslawns If I'm there twice I charge twice no matter what. If I drop salt there charged for salt no matter what. I don't and I doubt anyone else works for free. Good Luck pushin fellas. Magna Your brothers a punk. Must be nice to have that cush of a job that he has  I gave him **** already though.


----------



## magnatrac

All of my jobs per push and seasonal have a set snow fall price point. 6"+ ,12"+ just for example. I will plow my commercial more than once tomorrow if we get as much as they are calling for . It is priced as one snow fall for me,but I'd never let too much snow stack up at once. I'ts way easier to push 6" twice than 12" once. So to answer your question it depends on how you priced your job. Good luck!!!


----------



## magnatrac

firelwn82;457496 said:


> Enviouslawns If I'm there twice I charge twice no matter what. If I drop salt there charged for salt no matter what. I don't and I doubt anyone else works for free. Good Luck pushin fellas. Magna Your brothers a punk. Must be nice to have that cush of a job that he has  I gave him **** already though.


 yeah 10 days a month 70k blue cross, I guess I made a bad career choice!!!


----------



## alpha01

Thanks metro. I have apartment buildings so i guess that falls into the store category and since it is 24 hours. Congrats on maintaining Ford Field for snow. What an accomplishment.:salute:


----------



## Enviouslawns

the complex is 200 per push and 200 for salt anything over 5 inches is 300 ya i know its retarted but when i did this quote i had no idea at all how to quote snowplowing and she toldm me what she was paying the year before and showed me the contract so i just uped it a little


----------



## PremierLand

we have 3 trucks going out at 3 or 4am until about noon or 1pm, then back out again for round two at 6pm. Let it snow!

NWS is saying 7" to 15" total, and accuweather is saying 9 Total. My guess is 6" to 8".


----------



## firelwn82

magnatrac;457503 said:


> yeah 10 days a month 70k blue cross, I guess I made a bad career choice!!!


Uhhhh yeah I think we all did.


----------



## Stuffdeer

PremierLand;457525 said:


> we have 3 trucks going out at 3 or 4am until about noon or 1pm, then back out again for round two at 6pm. Let it snow!
> 
> NWS is saying 7" to 15" total, and accuweather is saying 9 Total. My guess is 6" to 8".


I'm going to go less and say 2-4 tops.


----------



## bigjeeping

I'm hoping for 9" 
That means all resis are paying double.

I'm going to bed for a few hours.. probably starting at 3AM. Can't wait to be done Sunday night and down a few cold ones before passing out.


----------



## alpha01

Here goes nothin!!!


----------



## terrapro

came home for a quick breakfast now im going back out


----------



## Stuffdeer

In for some hot chocolate, then hitting all the residentials and some that called again.


----------



## 2FAST4U

In for a break going back to the resi. at about 3 or so for more sown and salt hope every ones having fun, only had to push one hottie out of the ditch this morning all the rest I just drove by and laughed.xysport


----------



## brian12281

If anyones interested family member at 7 1/2 and mound needs lot plowed. Im booked to my teeth and they are willing to pay very well and if it works out they need to contract someone for the season. Call 313-600-3199 ask for Pamela (a lil flaky but dont say i said that!!!!) Thanks.

Found someone thanks!!


----------



## Runner

Wore . . . OUT !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## firelwn82

*Damn*

What a day. Started at 530 am and just now walking back in the door. Pockets are full payup and smile is huge. I love it when people call and want you to plow after a storm. I charge double for this and CASH only . I love lazy people


----------



## terrapro

firelwn82;458593 said:


> What a day. Started at 530 am and just now walking back in the door. Pockets are full payup and smile is huge. I love it when people call and want you to plow after a storm. I charge double for this and CASH only . I love lazy people


yeah i left at 5;30 and got home at 8;15  looong day.

unfortunately i dont have the heart or lack of heart lol to charge double but i still made some good dough. i few times i felt i shouldve charged more but what can ya do


----------



## smoore45

Wow, what a storm. Left the house at 3am Saturday night and got home this morning at 5am... It's been a few years since I've had to push that much snow! All the equipment survived!!! payup


----------



## terrapro

smoore45;458821 said:


> Wow, what a storm. Left the house at 3am Saturday night and got home this morning at 5am... It's been a few years since I've had to push that much snow! All the equipment survived!!! payup


i thought i didnt break anything too but last night on my way home for the night i hit a pot hole the size of my tire and broke a shock. i didnt realize until today when i went to go plow a drive


----------



## Lawn Vet

*Available*

Hey guys - I've never expanded into the plow side of the business and it has been years since I worked for anyone that did. I'm kicking myself every winter and this is the last one. I have a few small lots and drives that I do with a blower (like I said LAST year of this crap). Also - just moved up into the Canton/Plymouth area from Monroe so I don't have a large business network established here either and I travel the 45min for a few of those small jobs. If anyone needs an extra driver in the area let me know - I'll pimp myself out for the right $. I don't have a plow so it would have to be yours or I can do walks with my blower.
 E-mail me if interested. Thanks,

Ryan

[email protected]


----------



## smoore45

I had a few bumps and bruises too. My Northman has a new curve to it, since the lot at the plant I was plowing had train tracks through it...:realmad:


----------



## moosey

One hell of a storm... 

The only thing that bugged me about being out was everyone wanted to go out. So everyone called and said "where are you my drive is not done the neighbors is". 

I'm doing 60 residential, all contained in a 2-3 mile area. Some are in same neighborhood. One hood has 20, some right next door. 

Why Can't people listen to the news people when they say STAY HOME!


----------



## Enviouslawns

ya i hear you on that one i have 35 residental and 4 commercial people the residentals were calling me at 10 yesterday morning asking where i was


----------



## PremierLand

I had 3 trucks out there. I was out there from 3AM Sunday Morning until 4PM Monday, we nocked out 50 resi's and 17 comm. which we did twice so really 100 resi's, oh and a garage door. 

Gotta go back at 2am to do a few small cleanups once the cars are out of the lot. I hope I can get back up, lol.


----------



## bigjeeping

Just got back from all my call-in's and touching up a few properties.

Storm total:
Truck 1: 34 hours
Truck 2: 23 hours

Wooooooooow was it crazy. Some properties over 3ft' snow drifts. Nothing less than 10" here in Ann Arbor. Hope everyone made it OK.


----------



## bigjeeping

PremierLand;459033 said:


> I had 3 trucks out there. I was out there from 3AM Sunday Morning until 4PM Monday, we nocked out 50 resi's and 17 comm. which we did twice so really 100 resi's, oh and a garage door.
> 
> Gotta go back at 2am to do a few small cleanups once the cars are out of the lot. I hope I can get back up, lol.


17 comm.. good to hear Mark. Sounds like you've grown a lot.


----------



## Snowpower

Runner;458432 said:


> Wore . . . OUT !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


You and me both, cousin.

I left the shop at 1AM Sunday morning and got home at 7PM tonite. I took a 2 hour nap at 4:30 am this morning in my truck, that was sitting in a lane of a storage facility and I figured it was a good time to take a snooze...as I waited for the hook. I sheared all the studs and nuts off the right front wheel. I got my floor jack out and jacked the truck up to drop my blade....cant hook it. Couldnt release the pins as it was so low....was all locked up. Getting it off the ground solved that. So the dealer got me back on the road at about ten am this morning, and I got what is it, 9 more hours.

Five commercials, 12 resis. Did the resis once, after the storm. Did 4 commercials 3 times and 1 commercial 4 times and will do that one again tomorrow and again the following day. Apartment house with in house crew that clears between caers into the lanes. Everyone including resis are paying premium accumulation rates of course.

Salted commercials twice.

Night cost me about 600 with fuel tow/repair, and salt.

I havent invoiced it yet but I probably made about $4500

payup


----------



## Snowpower

firelwn82;458593 said:


> What a day. Started at 530 am and just now walking back in the door. Pockets are full payup and smile is huge. I love it when people call and want you to plow after a storm. I charge double for this and CASH only . I love lazy people


I turned down about 7 wanna bees. Three walk ups and the rest were phone calls.

I had no time and frankly no interest in any more work. lol


----------



## bigjeeping

Snowpower;459351 said:


> I had no time and frankly no interest in any more work. lol


We are all so fortunate, when it snows, to have this feeling.


----------



## firelwn82

Snowpower;459351 said:


> I turned down about 7 wanna bees. Three walk ups and the rest were phone calls.
> 
> I had no time and frankly no interest in any more work. lol


I think of these people as Milk money aka I have my bread and butter money but I need milk too. So I'll get to them sooner or later and thats exactly what I tell them.


----------



## Snowpower

firelwn82;459425 said:


> I think of these people as Milk money aka I have my bread and butter money but I need milk too. So I'll get to them sooner or later and thats exactly what I tell them.


The bad part is what they are is a regular customer, and a more than potential summer fertilizing client.

So I should have taken the time to make a deal. And while I never got terribly upset, even during the tire fiasco, I really didnt want to hear about any more anything but keep movin and get the hell home.

What a lot of snow plow professionals went through the past two days, and for some east coasters last week is something that might only happen a few times in your life as far as I'm concerned and I think everyone should have to be out snowblowing 300 feet of 18 inch drifted snow at 4AM with the wind blowing the snow right in your face. *nods*
Lotta guys and one pretty damn good girl I know that runs her own deal worked 40 hours with no or just a few hours sleep.

If this happened a lot, you could get used to it.


----------



## Snowpower

bigjeeping;459395 said:


> We are all so fortunate, when it snows, to have this feeling.


Yeah it was kinda cool but I'd still take a steady stream of 2-3 inchers than to get hammered like we did.


----------



## sefh

Is there anyone here that lives in Lenawee County? I was wondering if anyone needs help. PM me if you do.


----------



## Superior L & L

two hydrolic hoses, one heater core, two shoes for push box and speed controller on icebreaker spreader. 
This is what ive got to replace or fix after the storm. Not bad since we ran so hard for that long


----------



## GreenAcresFert

What a storm, I have only been doing this a few years, and we all knoow how the past few years have been for snow, this was a nice slap in the face to let me know I'm not as good as I thought I was, oh well, biggest storm I've ever done, only went thru one hydro line, snow blower, and a pissed off sidewalk "shoveler" since the blower went down. Slept a few hours the last few days and proud to say everything is plowed, salted, and "touched up". I'm going to bed, see ya in a week. Bryan


----------



## bulldogs26

Snowpower;459348 said:


> You and me both, cousin.
> 
> I left the shop at 1AM Sunday morning and got home at 7PM tonite. I took a 2 hour nap at 4:30 am this morning in my truck, that was sitting in a lane of a storage facility and I figured it was a good time to take a snooze...as I waited for the hook. I sheared all the studs and nuts off the right front wheel. I got my floor jack out and jacked the truck up to drop my blade....cant hook it. Couldnt release the pins as it was so low....was all locked up. Getting it off the ground solved that. So the dealer got me back on the road at about ten am this morning, and I got what is it, 9 more hours.
> 
> Five commercials, 12 resis. Did the resis once, after the storm. Did 4 commercials 3 times and 1 commercial 4 times and will do that one again tomorrow and again the following day. Apartment house with in house crew that clears between caers into the lanes. Everyone including resis are paying premium accumulation rates of course.
> 
> Salted commercials twice.
> 
> Night cost me about 600 with fuel tow/repair, and salt.
> 
> I havent invoiced it yet but I probably made about $4500
> 
> payup


I"m with you on the tire! We had the same thing happen on the first snow fall. First year plowing........ was forced into it on a Villa full main. contract.... and this was our second time out. We got our asses kicked!!!!! 8 hours just on the Villas(96 homes and sidewalks) 17 hour for each of my three trucks on Sun. and 10 hours each on two Monday. Please give me at least a week before we need to go again!!!

bt


----------



## Snowpower

Yeah well it wouldnt have happened if the repair shop I used last week for a muffler, tailpipe and a stem on that tire and didnt tighten the lugnuts improperly. I called the guy and he's gonna comp me some work. Taking the truck to him in the am. Have either a bad u-joint on the front shaft or the driveshaft is screwed up.

He says they torque them on, and his best guy did the work but he's not stupid. He didnt admit it but he knows what happened as well as I do.

Theres only one reason that could happen.

But I made a hell of a recovery getting the truck towed, and fixed, and back on the job.


Oh I blew a light bulb in my right plow light and broke a wheel on my toro 2450....those kind of repairs I can deal with.


----------



## bulldogs26

Snowpower;460260 said:


> Yeah well it wouldnt have happened if the repair shop I used last week for a muffler, tailpipe and a stem on that tire and didnt tighten the lugnuts improperly. I called the guy and he's gonna comp me some work. Taking the truck to him in the am. Have either a bad u-joint on the front shaft or the driveshaft is screwed up.
> 
> He says they torque them on, and his best guy did the work but he's not stupid. He didnt admit it but he knows what happened as well as I do.
> 
> Theres only one reason that could happen.
> 
> But I made a hell of a recovery getting the truck towed, and fixed, and back on the job.
> 
> Oh I blew a light bulb in my right plow light and broke a wheel on my toro 2450....those kind of repairs I can deal with.


Yep... same here three days earlyer I had new tires put on. The shop owner is family and they fixed the truck and paid for the new rim. I ate the cost of the tow..... $100 for two block.... had to flat bed it because of the blade.


----------



## PremierLand

where are you guys getting your snowex V boxes and how much are/did you pay? Thanks


----------



## Jason Pallas

So, where are all the guys that were talking about "bring it on" and let the "white gold fall from the skies" last week?
I've been plowing for over 17 years and I can say that this storm had to rank in the top five - but by far, not the worst ( maybe 4th or 5th). Don't get me wrong, this was a ballbuster - but I'm always amused at the guys that hop on and rant on about how they're "ready for the big one".
One thing that my experience has taught me is that you should be scared as hell of anything over 8 inches. The 8+ inch storms will kick your a$$ and humble you in a second. You don't ever kick mother nature's butt - you graciously survive a storm like that with your equipment more or less intact. You're lucky if you make money at the end of it all. These storms all mean more labor, overtime, broken equipment increased gas costs. These are not the cash cows that everyone thinks they are. It's the 2-3 inch "storms" that make the money. I can tell you horror stories from this last storm - from a guy that lost 4wd in a 2006 GMC within the first two hours of the storm and had no back-up and 80 accounts to the company that lost 6 transmissions in 12 hours.
A storm like that can cause you to loose your business.... because in snow, you're only as good as your last performance. Drop the ball and your accounts will leave you in a second for your competitor - and stay there for the lawn season too.
So, I hope none of you are still cowaring in the corner, wishing that you'd never egged on mother nature and that your equipment all survived. But a word to the wise - in this business, you only SURVIVE a storm like that. Let's hope the rest of the season is filled with 1-3 inchers.

BTW - this was a light fluffy 10 inches - just think if the temp had been a little warmer and the snow had been a heavy, wet snow.... by the grace of mother nature.

BTW2 - I seem to remember that the Farmer's Almanac predicted this one - anyone verify this?


----------



## Metro Lawn

Jason Pallas;460956 said:


> BTW2 - I seem to remember that the Farmer's Almanac predicted this one - anyone verify this?


Great Lakes/Midwest
December 2007
1st-3rd Skies become generally fair _4th-7th Turning unsettled, especially Great Lakes region, where a heavy wet snow may fall_ 8th-11th A sweep of clearer, drier, colder air moves in 12th-15th Snow, then fair, cold 16th-19th Light snow, especially Great Lakes 20th-23rd Snow falls across Midwest, then fair, very cold 24th-27th White Christmas? Snow showers and a few snow squalls around Great Lakes 28th-31st Clearing skies

January 2008
1st-3rd Unsettled, especially Great Lakes. 4th-7th Snowy and very windy. 8th-11th Snow showers and even a few snow squalls, especially for Great Lakes. 12th-15th Snow sweeps in from the west. 16th-19th Wet, especially for the Great Lakes, then turning fair and cold. 20th-23rd Heavy snow (4 to 8 inches) for the Great Lakes; lesser amounts to the south. 24th-27th Fair and cold. 28th-31st Some snow, especially for the Great Lakes.

About a week off, but not bad for a year in advance.

Fun isn't over yet. Lions have a home game this Sunday. Got to move alot of snow offsite starting Thursday.


----------



## firelwn82

Good Job Jason on the words of wisdom. I stayed up to watch the snow start to fall and see how fast it was coming. At 230am I passed out on the couch at 515am I woke up to find 4" on the ground already. I about pooped myself. I had 0 break downs knock on wood. Yes I also am hoping for nothing but 1-3" snows but I do like to be greedy, so I like pushing twice if the chance arrives. I have bills too xysport. Thanks again for the wisdom.


----------



## Snowpower

bulldogs26;460571 said:


> Yep... same here three days earlyer I had new tires put on. The shop owner is family and they fixed the truck and paid for the new rim. I ate the cost of the tow..... $100 for two block.... had to flat bed it because of the blade.


Ha.....They knew I had a plow truck and a tailgate salter and I didnt know they were going to but they sent a flatbed. I went through the pain of jacking the truck up to drop the blade and left it there. Not a big deal and really it made it easier.

Was 125 for me for maybe a mile and a half.


----------



## Snowpower

firelwn82;461086 said:


> Good Job Jason on the words of wisdom. I stayed up to watch the snow start to fall and see how fast it was coming. At 230am I passed out on the couch at 515am I woke up to find 4" on the ground already. I about pooped myself. I had 0 break downs knock on wood. Yes I also am hoping for nothing but 1-3" snows but I do like to be greedy, so I like pushing twice if the chance arrives. I have bills too xysport. Thanks again for the wisdom.


I was out plowing in that. I've never seen it snow like that. I swear we got 7 inches in about four hours or less.

For about an hour plowing a commercial I could barely see my plow blade....


----------



## jrglandscape

Jason you are right on the large snow falls. It takes alot longer and you seem to tear up equipment alot easier. I left at 2 am to start opening up private roads. by 3:30 it was snowing so hard you couldn't see the end of the hood.

Got away with blowing a plow fuse. Turn signal relay and switch in the steering colum. It could of been worse.

2 trucks;
8 miles of private road done twice
7 commercial
40 Residential

and 35 hours with no sleep.

I'm just a small pup trying to run with the big dogs.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Snowpower;461099 said:


> I was out plowing in that. I've never seen it snow like that. I swear we got 7 inches in about four hours or less.
> 
> For about an hour plowing a commercial I could barely see my plow blade....


Welcome to lake effect type snow. And we don't even get that much compared to other snow belt areas. I've seen a half inch of snow end up on a very heavily salted lot in 10 minutes before. Gets sort of old after a couple days.


----------



## Superior L & L

Jason Pallas;460956 said:


> So, where are all the guys that were talking about "bring it on" and let the "white gold fall from the skies" last week?
> I've been plowing for over 17 years and I can say that this storm had to rank in the top five - but by far, not the worst ( maybe 4th or 5th). Don't get me wrong, this was a ballbuster - but I'm always amused at the guys that hop on and rant on about how they're "ready for the big one".
> One thing that my experience has taught me is that you should be scared as hell of anything over 8 inches. The 8+ inch storms will kick your a$$ and humble you in a second. You don't ever kick mother nature's butt - you graciously survive a storm like that with your equipment more or less intact. You're lucky if you make money at the end of it all. These storms all mean more labor, overtime, broken equipment increased gas costs. These are not the cash cows that everyone thinks they are. It's the 2-3 inch "storms" that make the money. I can tell you horror stories from this last storm - from a guy that lost 4wd in a 2006 GMC within the first two hours of the storm and had no back-up and 80 accounts to the company that lost 6 transmissions in 12 hours.
> A storm like that can cause you to loose your business.... because in snow, you're only as good as your last performance. Drop the ball and your accounts will leave you in a second for your competitor - and stay there for the lawn season too.
> So, I hope none of you are still cowaring in the corner, wishing that you'd never egged on mother nature and that your equipment all survived. But a word to the wise - in this business, you only SURVIVE a storm like that. Let's hope the rest of the season is filled with 1-3 inchers.
> 
> BTW - this was a light fluffy 10 inches - just think if the temp had been a little warmer and the snow had been a heavy, wet snow.... by the grace of mother nature.
> 
> BTW2 - I seem to remember that the Farmer's Almanac predicted this one - anyone verify this?


I love it.....this is all sooo true everyone wishing for snow on here I would prefer salting than even getting the plows out. 
That beening said it was nice to push some "REAL" snow instead of the 1-2" BS.


----------



## Dhouse

Jason Pallas;460956 said:


> So, where are all the guys that were talking about "bring it on" and let the "white gold fall from the skies" last week?
> I've been plowing for over 17 years and I can say that this storm had to rank in the top five - but by far, not the worst ( maybe 4th or 5th). Don't get me wrong, this was a ballbuster - but I'm always amused at the guys that hop on and rant on about how they're "ready for the big one".
> One thing that my experience has taught me is that you should be scared as hell of anything over 8 inches. The 8+ inch storms will kick your a$$ and humble you in a second. You don't ever kick mother nature's butt - you graciously survive a storm like that with your equipment more or less intact. You're lucky if you make money at the end of it all. These storms all mean more labor, overtime, broken equipment increased gas costs. These are not the cash cows that everyone thinks they are. It's the 2-3 inch "storms" that make the money. I can tell you horror stories from this last storm - from a guy that lost 4wd in a 2006 GMC within the first two hours of the storm and had no back-up and 80 accounts to the company that lost 6 transmissions in 12 hours.
> A storm like that can cause you to loose your business.... because in snow, you're only as good as your last performance. Drop the ball and your accounts will leave you in a second for your competitor - and stay there for the lawn season too.
> So, I hope none of you are still cowaring in the corner, wishing that you'd never egged on mother nature and that your equipment all survived. But a word to the wise - in this business, you only SURVIVE a storm like that. Let's hope the rest of the season is filled with 1-3 inchers.
> 
> BTW - this was a light fluffy 10 inches - just think if the temp had been a little warmer and the snow had been a heavy, wet snow.... by the grace of mother nature.
> 
> BTW2 - I seem to remember that the Farmer's Almanac predicted this one - anyone verify this?


Well said Jason


----------



## alternative

Right on Jason, exactly my thoughts:
I'll take the 1-2" snowfalls anyday over the large falls.. We were fortunate that is was powder, it could have really been hell.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

6 trannies in 12 hours? Someone's got some training to do. Or buy the right equipment for the work they're doing. Or work on their PM schedule. Or all of the above.


----------



## Keith_480231

Yes I would have to agree with everything said here. Talking about unusual snow, this last storm is the norm for N.E. part of the country. They can keep it.


----------



## TheXpress2002

bigjeeping;459219 said:


> Just got back from all my call-in's and touching up a few properties.
> 
> Storm total:
> Truck 1: 34 hours
> Truck 2: 23 hours
> 
> Wooooooooow was it crazy. Some properties over 3ft' snow drifts. Nothing less than 10" here in Ann Arbor. Hope everyone made it OK.


Yeah Ann Arbor sucked. The blowing snow south of the airport was horrible. I had 3 foot drifts on 2 buildings that it looked like I was tunneling a trench for war.......lol

I left a truck out there for the roadway I take care of and he just kept driving to keep it clear, because by the time he was done clearing he had to start over.


----------



## Jason Pallas

True Keith (BTW- thanks again for the help! Look forward to the next time). Those guys out in Buf. NY and along the east coast that get 4 or 5 of these a year are the real super heroes. I couldn't imagine that.

Mark - the company that blew all those trannies was actually a big company (shall remain nameless) - but their stuff is all pretty new (2-3 years old) and this actually happened a few years back when we got a really big wet, heavy snow. I don't think it was bad drivers (although I don't know) - I just remember seeing plow truck burried and abandoned on the side of the road all over the city. It was like a nuclear holocast - lots of ugly carnage. I was glad to see that winter end! I think that was 1999. I think the trannies gave out from overwork/overheating. 
It was ugly. I did'nt get to some of my accounts for 3 days. Before that, we hadn't had a snow over 7 inches in years. So, no one really knew how to handle the 14 or so that fell (with 3ft drfts). Most everybody (including municipalities) waited until nearly the end to go out - BIG MISTAKE. I think a lot of the double push/triple push technique was really "invented" after that debacle. Before that, most guys watied until nearly the end of an event to hit it. You new guys are lucky - I wish we had had the guidance of that experience back then. Since then, we've had about 8 or so larger events that have really helped us prepare for storms like this last one. Before that, we were lulled by about 8-9years of 6 inch or less events. The last one I can remember was a killer back in 91 or 92 that dropped about 12 inches in Jan or Feb.


----------



## Dhouse

I remember that storm in 99, we were digging out for a month. We blew 2 transmissions and had to plow 40 places with 3 trucks. I'm still recovering from that storm. I will take 2"-3" snowfalls anytime, not this crap. Plus salting is where the money is at.


----------



## Jason Pallas

Amen brother - if I remember right that storm hit Jan 3 and it snowed 10 times more in January! We were digging out for a month. After that, I think it snowed once in Feb. and then nothing for the rest of the year.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

That storm was a breeze. First year we were using loaders\pusher boxes extensively.  Talk about perfect timing. 

We had 22" and wind the whole weekend. Lots were open Monday AM. Hauled and plowed for the next 2 weeks, then it shut off. Think I had 90+ hours in that first week. That was awesome, would love to have one of those every winter. That was nice light, fluffy snow too. 

You guys probably hate me now.


----------



## Keith_480231

Trying to remember but seems to me we had a 10inch storm in 2004 didn't we??? Trying to think back but I think that year didn't we get snow before Thanksgiving also??? All I remember is being stuck in the middle of Woodward Ave. in Bloomfield Twp and the county was using loaders to load snow and haul away instead of plowing because they waited till almost the end. Learned LONG ago try and always plow with the storm.

Yeah and thanks Jason again hope to talk to you soon!:waving:


----------



## Dhouse

Mark Oomkes;461464 said:


> That storm was a breeze. First year we were using loaders\pusher boxes extensively.  Talk about perfect timing.
> 
> We had 22" and wind the whole weekend. Lots were open Monday AM. Hauled and plowed for the next 2 weeks, then it shut off. Think I had 90+ hours in that first week. That was awesome, would love to have one of those every winter. That was nice light, fluffy snow too.
> 
> You guys probably hate me now.


I hate you.


----------



## axl

Anybody know what the grand total accumulation was for the livonia area????


----------



## 4starlawns

*Looking for a Westren salter control box*

Trying to find a western variable speed control box for a tale gate spreader.PM me please

Thank you, FourStar


----------



## jetskiman6969

WOW...........Just got in from 43 hours of plowing snowxysport. Talk about snow, we were pushing 3' drifts. Good thing we have diesels!!! That was a nice snow storm. Maybe 8"-10" most areas(outside of the drifting). I'll take that ANY day over 2" of powder. I've been doing this for over 30 years, and I can tell ya that storm was a top 10!!!! To top it off, had NO breakdowns, nothing:bluebounc Amazing!!!! Bring on 15"-20" next time, we'll be loading it up and hauling it out to open fields!!!!


----------



## cgrappler135

Keith_480231;461476 said:


> Trying to remember but seems to me we had a 10inch storm in 2004 didn't we??? Trying to think back but I think that year didn't we get snow before Thanksgiving also??? All I remember is being stuck in the middle of Woodward Ave. in Bloomfield Twp and the county was using loaders to load snow and haul away instead of plowing because they waited till almost the end. Learned LONG ago try and always plow with the storm.
> 
> Yeah and thanks Jason again hope to talk to you soon!:waving:


I just looked at my records from 2005 and on dec. 9 we plowed 5.5 inches and then on dec. 10 we plowed another 5 inches! But i guess that came in 2 batches and wasnt one big one!


----------



## alternative

Obviously you're an hourly worker, because nobody in business for themselves would prefer to get 10"+ versus a 2-3" snow event


----------



## Tscape

Didn't somebody have a plow stolen with a weingartz deflector on it recently?

http://annarbor.craigslist.org/grd/513975414.html


----------



## firelwn82

Turfscape LLC;461979 said:


> Didn't somebody have a plow stolen with a weingartz deflector on it recently?
> 
> http://annarbor.craigslist.org/grd/513975414.html


Actually yes it was my friend. But its an 8' straight blade. Thats looks like the price of a stolen one though.


----------



## jetskiman6969

alternative;461972 said:


> Obviously you're an hourly worker, because nobody in business for themselves would prefer to get 10"+ versus a 2-3" snow event


AHHHH, I do bothpayuppayup


----------



## Jason Pallas

I talked to a guy in the city (Detroit) who had his plow stolen right off his truck. Parked it on the side of his house - they unhooked it and off they went. Thing is that it was an older Meyer - so, chances are that the [email protected] just probably sold it for scrap! God, I thought I'd NEVER see the day that plows got stolen. I swear, they'll steal anything in the city - if it's not bolted down and it's worth anything, it's gone.


----------



## smoore45

Desperate times here in SE Michigan...

I guess I'll have to start putting padlocks on my pins...


----------



## bigjeeping

anyone still recovering?

Today is the first day I feel normal again... what a storm wesport


----------



## terrapro

Turfscape LLC;461979 said:


> Didn't somebody have a plow stolen with a weingartz deflector on it recently?
> 
> http://annarbor.craigslist.org/grd/513975414.html


hmm im in howell. i might go check that one out. i dont think someone would steal all the wiring and controller though. probably someone just dumping some baggage


----------



## Snowpower

How nice of weingartz to put their stinkin name all big and bold like that.

If that was my unit I couldnt get a can of black spraypaint over that fast enough.


----------



## snopro616

*Subcontractor needed*

We are looking for a subcontractor for Commerce, Livonia, and Walled Lake/West Bloomfield route. Must have a reliable truck and plow. Please call 248-676-8508.


----------



## PremierLand

im sure it has been asked a million times, but how many times did you guys in SE MI salt last year. Thanks.


----------



## Metro Lawn

bigjeeping;462609 said:


> anyone still recovering?
> 
> Today is the first day I feel normal again... what a storm wesport


Recovering???? We are still working.. Moved 28 loads of snow out of Ford Field today so they will be "cleaned up" for the game Sunday and the Motor City Bowl. Oh, btw.. that was just the snow plowed up from the walkways.


----------



## Tscape

PremierLand;463130 said:


> im sure it has been asked a million times, but how many times did you guys in SE MI salt last year. Thanks.


 I went out 30 times for salt.


----------



## firelwn82

Metro Lawn;463188 said:


> Recovering???? We are still working.. Moved 28 loads of snow out of Ford Field today so they will be "cleaned up" for the game Sunday and the Motor City Bowl. Oh, btw.. that was just the snow plowed up from the walkways.


What would it cost to get a melter? Never had to do anything that big but its an option possibly


----------



## alternative

John, 
Who did you're haul away? If you ever need someone with a train, I know a couple guys.


----------



## Metro Lawn

alternative;463490 said:


> John,
> Who did you're haul away? If you ever need someone with a train, I know a couple guys.


Sean, I had the guy that owns the storage yard I park at do it. He has a couple (J&R Cement)


----------



## axl

Hey guys Im looking into picking up a light bar...not sure whether to go with strobes or LED.

Im currently debating between the Able 2 SHO ME mini light bar...399.99 or my buddy is selling a 1996 52in Whelen 9000 with strobe asking $400.00

Suggestions/Advice Please


----------



## Metro Lawn

Here are a few more pix from Ford Field.


----------



## firelwn82

axl;463722 said:


> Hey guys Im looking into picking up a light bar...not sure whether to go with strobes or LED.
> 
> Im currently debating between the Able 2 SHO ME mini light bar...399.99 or my buddy is selling a 1996 52in Whelen 9000 with strobe asking $400.00
> 
> Suggestions/Advice Please


Go LED you wont regret it.


----------



## bltp203

Agreed...........go LED. I bought a dual rotator mini bar and wish I would have spent the extra $$$ for an LED.


----------



## Jason Pallas

Hey Wait!!!!! John, IF you don't remove the snow from Ford Field, The Lions won't be able to play. AND IF the Lions can't play then they CAN'T Lose. So............. Oh forget it. I was just dreaming. It's too late for Xmas presents this year anyway. There's always next year...... Ever think of putting big FIRE MILLEN signs on the sides of those dumpsters and front loaders??? Just kidding. Ahhhhh - the frustration of another losing season with the Lions is getting to me.:crying:


----------



## PremierLand

Jason Pallas;464343 said:


> Hey Wait!!!!! John, IF you don't remove the snow from Ford Field, The Lions won't be able to play. AND IF the Lions can't play then they CAN'T Lose. So............. Oh forget it. I was just dreaming. It's too late for Xmas presents this year anyway. There's always next year...... Ever think of putting big FIRE MILLEN signs on the sides of those dumpsters and front loaders??? Just kidding. Ahhhhh - the frustration of another losing season with the Lions is getting to me.:crying:


at least we got the wings.... the only other REAL contact sport. lol


----------



## PremierLand

I have an commercial account in Detroit, on Jefferson. Is anyone in that area, and would they have room to add it to their route, it must be done within 5 hours of a storm. PM me if you want more details.

Thanks.


----------



## jetskiman6969

If only all this rain we are getting was snow...............


----------



## procut

jetskiman6969;465349 said:


> If only all this rain we are getting was snow...............


I was just thinking the exact same thing.


----------



## Snowman19

It's Definately windy out too


----------



## PremierLand

Its snowing a little bit out here, mainly flurries. I was hoping to get a few inches tonight or tomorrow night too. Oh well, I guess we got our Christmas present last weekend. lol


----------



## flykelley

PremierLand;466196 said:


> Its snowing a little bit out here, mainly flurries. I was hoping to get a few inches tonight or tomorrow night too. Oh well, I guess we got our Christmas present last weekend. lol


I had to salt this am. about a inch here in Waterford.

Regards Mike


----------



## 2FAST4U

Me too had to get up and go salt had some small drifts (2-3") with all that wind out here in Harrison twp.


----------



## bigjeeping

I'm itching for some more action. 10-day outlook doesn't look too promising.


----------



## Keith_480231

Just wanted to stop by and wish every one a MERRY CHRISTMAS!:waving:


----------



## moosey

MERRY CHRISTMAS & HAPPY NEW YEAR!!!!!

Hopefully the new year is better for all of us.


----------



## Metro Lawn

HAPPY HOLIDAYS FROM THE METRO STAFF​


----------



## Sharpcut 1

John,
You pretty much disappear in that picture!!! What were you pointing at??
Now go eat some Christmas dinner!!!!

MERRY CHRISTMAS TO ALL  :redbounce :bluebounc  JOHN


----------



## Metro Lawn

Sharpcut 1;467298 said:


> John,
> You pretty much disappear in that picture!!! What were you pointing at??
> Now go eat some Christmas dinner!!!!
> 
> MERRY CHRISTMAS TO ALL  :redbounce :bluebounc  JOHN


I really don't remember. I was pretty drunk...lol maybe it was a UFO or something...rofl


----------



## alternative

Looks like no more snow for 2007


----------



## TheXpress2002

alternative;468718 said:


> Looks like no more snow for 2007


Depends how far west your properties are, for Friday into Friday night. Looks like 1-3 inches around US-127 / I-94. Models are moving the storm a little further east possibly around US-23 / I -94 by the time the storm hits for the 1-3 inches. We will see

(the blue 540 line is the rain/snow line) and the darker the green the heavier snow in this case


----------



## Mark Oomkes

TheXpress2002;468829 said:


> Depends how far west your properties are, for Friday into Friday night. Looks like 1-3 inches around US-127 / I-94. Models are moving the storm a little further east possibly around US-23 / I -94 by the time the storm hits for the 1-3 inches. We will see


Latest run of the GFS shows it further east, NAM and Gem are showing the same track west that the previous runs of the GFS were showing it, so they're still thinking further west. We're under a Winter Storm Watch for tomorrow through Sat. Really liking these weekend storms.


----------



## Snowpower

Mark Oomkes;468833 said:


> Really liking these weekend storms.


Me too. :salute:


----------



## TheXpress2002

They just ran the local news. Confirming the GFS. Again each of the models have taken there turn so far with being correct. Really it doesn't matter what the forecast say because we always have to be ready 24/7. 

And yes I LOVE the weekend storms...........:bluebounc


----------



## firelwn82

I don't get it. Is the world becoming filled with more and more sissy's or what? They see a little snow in the forecast and instantly put out warnings.  Growing up we would have 2 feet of snow and wouldn't have warnings and still have to go to school. Stupid sue happy Lawyers are changing this world for the worse. LET IT SNOW :salute:


----------



## moosey

Hey Guys, After the big storm my phone rang off the hook. Besides my clients calling me during the storm, I have had maybe 3 dozen calls from people cuz there guy never did them or did a crappy job.

Anyways, I was so busy with what I had but decided to take on more. I had someone lined up to help out and split my route but he baled on me. This is for residential.

*I need to Subcontract another Plow Truck*

Of course I will be willing to pay going rate. And have a shoveler to go with you. 
Everything is closeby, not much drive time between jobs at all. I have 2 neighborhoods next to each other with 29 houses and many more.

PM me or call me @ 248-390-3182


----------



## Mark Oomkes

firelwn82;468851 said:


> I don't get it. Is the world becoming filled with more and more sissy's or what? They see a little snow in the forecast and instantly put out warnings.  Growing up we would have 2 feet of snow and wouldn't have warnings and still have to go to school. Stupid sue happy Lawyers are changing this world for the worse. LET IT SNOW :salute:


Yeah, so much for being Michigan in the winter. It snows, get used to it. I can't believe it either. They did a Warning for the first ice storm we had too because it was the first storm of the season, yada, yada, yada. Morons.


----------



## Snowpower

I like the new terms they are coming up with. I've never heard all this "Freezing Pellets" talk and the other night I heard them say "Freezing Fog"

Of course every time I hear the word fog I imediately think of Adrienne Barbeau so it's all good in the long run.

lol


----------



## PremierLand

I cant believe that they have a warning in metro Detroit for 1inch of snow. Not only that, I don't even think were going to get anything tomorrow. Maybe its just accu-weather that has the warning out.

BTW: moose, im in the same shoes you are and it sucks knowing that your letting this money fly right past ya. I've had to turn down at least 50 jobs so far. If these people called about a month or so earlier I would have had 5 trucks out plowing instead of 3.


----------



## Snowpower

PremierLand;469347 said:


> I cant believe that they have a warning in metro Detroit for 1inch of snow. Not only that, I don't even think were going to get anything tomorrow. Maybe its just accu-weather that has the warning out.


Eh....Joe Sobels a moron if you ask me.


----------



## TheXpress2002

GFS model still shifting further east 1-3 now into western Wayne County


----------



## alternative

Those models are a joke, nowadays you cant predict up to 3 hours out. I'm telling you NO snow today for us in SE Michigan.


----------



## Snowpower

alternative;469885 said:


> Those models are a joke, nowadays you cant predict up to 3 hours out. I'm telling you NO snow today for us in SE Michigan.


Look out your window.


----------



## TheXpress2002

Its snowing here in Plymouth....lol

The temps wont reach 39 degrees today like they say. I have 32.6 degrees here in Plymouth. We will at least be salting here tonight.


----------



## Runner

In this area, we have WJRT 12 News "X Treme" forecast. What that "XTreme" means, is that if we are getting 1 to 3, they call it 6 to 9.


----------



## Jason Pallas

Can't one of you guys go on vacation or something - we need some snow.


----------



## MStine315

Runner;469978 said:


> In this area, we have WJRT 12 News "X Treme" forecast. What that "XTreme" means, is that if we are getting 1 to 3, they call it 6 to 9.


80 years experience and McMurray has 79 of them, lol.


----------



## Keith_480231

Jason Pallas;470077 said:


> Can't one of you guys go on vacation or something - we need some snow.


My thoughts exactly Jason. Thought we were going to be seeing eachother tonight but maybe not. Dang radar!!!
Anyways if you find you need any help with anything I am still your guy!:salute:
Thanks,Keith


----------



## bigjeeping

Since it's the off season for many of us.. can any of you install a gas line for a dryer? I found a licensed plumber who will do it for a flat rate of $15/foot, 5 foot min. Is this decent price? I'm not sure where the line is to tap into, but It can't be more than 10-15ft from where I need it installed.


----------



## Jason Pallas

Keith - I was hoping too. But, looks like it's all headed north of us. Keeping my fingers crossed for Monday night (maybe 1 or two inches). If not, I might call you for Wed or Thurs - got a small tree job in GP.


----------



## PremierLand

might get to salt in the AM. Hopefully, if it drops into freezing.


----------



## alpha01

We just did a portion of a fall clean-up today at a small 10 Unit Condo. We have about 10-15 yards of whole leaves to haul away. I am looking for someone to haul the leaves away for us. They are on black-top parking spots. The Condos are in Birmingham at Long Lake (18 mi.) and Woodward. If anyone is interested please reply or call me @ 248-379-4261. I'll be up for a long while so don't hesitate to call. 
What a year... Leaf cleaning during the day, Plowing snow during the night.wesport


----------



## Snowpower

Well what a big fart that was. Got a good 1/2 inch of show here, tapered off, headed out to salt and it started raing harder than its rained all year. I turned around, and went grocery shopping.


----------



## brunosplace

Got less than a quarter inch on the ground early this afternoon, turned to rain and the snow is all gone. :crying:


----------



## Jason Pallas

Well, according to noaa looks like we might get a couple of 1-3" pushes in by the end of next week. Things look favorable if you look at the maps and read the discussion. Let's keep our fingers crossed. This one defintely won't be rain.


----------



## Jason Pallas

From Above Post See Link:

http://www.crh.noaa.gov/product.php?site=NWS&issuedby=DTX&product=AFD&format=CI&version=1&glossary=1


----------



## Enviouslawns

Its about time looks like we'll at least be able to go out and salt in a few hours......


Happy new year



Envious lawn and landscape
macomb,mi


----------



## TheXpress2002

Just got done salting. Looks like 1-3 inches for New Years Eve. Just what we need is a bunch of drunks on the road while we are trying to plow. Should be interesting.


----------



## Enviouslawns

Heading out to start salting and the weather channel said 3-5 inches tonite and channel 4 said 1-5 inches, with the way this winters been i'll take anything in between.


Happy New Year

Envious Lawn & Landscape


----------



## sefh

News is calling for up to 8'' tonight by the Ohio border. Everyone be safe tonight or tomorrow and have a Happy New Year.


----------



## Danhoe

Just salted my 2 places that are open today, I am going to move my backhoe to Ann Arbor & hook up the box maybe I won't jinx us. It should be fun tonight with the beer adjusted driving, I do most of plowing in a condo complex. Hey Bruno's place pm me I would like to talk to you. Dan


----------



## tom_mccauley

6"-9" tonight, total accumulation up 11" by tomorrow afternoon looks to be a good push in Coldwater. (Anybody have a spare tank w/ a plow laying around, NOT looking forward to dealing with all the drunks on the road tonight!!). Be safe, have a happy new year, and lets go make some $$$$.!!!!payuppayuppayup


----------



## TheXpress2002

WHOA....I head to bed arouind 3am with maybe a 1-2 inch snowfall and now we are under a winter storm watch with 5-8 inches.

HAPPY NEW YEARpayup

Edit- Too bad we couldn't throw this snow on the December statements........lol


----------



## Five Star Lawn Care LLC

TheXpress2002;472772 said:


> Edit- Too bad we couldn't throw this snow on the December statements........lol


i will deffinatly be throwing this in too.....durring peak season i bill every 15 days and bills went out on the 18th of dec


----------



## bigjeeping

TheXpress2002;472772 said:


> Too bad we couldn't throw this snow on the December statements........lol


If I start plowing on 12/31 I bill everything as 12/31. December invoices are going out on Wednesday! payuppayuppayup


----------



## Metro Lawn

Five Star Lawn Care LLC;472828 said:


> i will deffinatly be throwing this in too.....durring peak season i bill every 15 days and bills went out on the 18th of dec


I do the exact same thing.


----------



## groundbreakers

Metro Lawn;472841 said:


> I do the exact same thing.


hey metro i saw ya the other day .. at the front doors of ford field .... do you guys have a ramcharger by any chance ??


----------



## WhiteKnight

*Work*

***LOOKING FOR WORK????????

If you have a truck and plow and are interested in working some accounts in Ann Arbor for me January 1st starting at 4 or 5am till whenever, shoot me an e-mail with your price! CASH! [email protected]

***LOOKING FOR WORK????????


----------



## Metro Lawn

groundbreakers;472874 said:


> hey metro i saw ya the other day .. at the front doors of ford field .... do you guys have a ramcharger by any chance ??


Yes, that is what I drive myself generally. That is it in the far left of the picture, without the blade on it. It must have been the day we were moving all the snow down there.


----------



## PremierLand

what time is everyone planning to go out?


----------



## tom_mccauley

I,m going out about 4 amxysportxysport


----------



## TheXpress2002

Prolly not until 7ish. I know some of my guys are going to be out for New Years even if they tell me they are not, So I am trying to get them the most sleep as possible because tomorrow will be a pain with the wet heavy snow. I hear the ratio will be around 15 to 1


----------



## procut

Snowing out heavy now here, I just heard as much as 15" on a Lansing radio station. I decided to stay in for new years eve, sucks that I canceled plans, but the $$ are worth it.


----------



## TheXpress2002

Really bad here in Canton. Really fluffy snow right now. Visibility is down to as far as I can spit........lol......There is about 1.5-2 inches already here thats within a 60 min period

I too canceled my plans but business is business.payuppayuppayup


----------



## Sharpcut 1

Thank goodness Meyer plows don't like water or wet snow, or I would have nothing to fix!!

Either that, or only the guys with Meyer plows are out plowing, and all you Western, Blizzard, and Boss guys are sleeping off your hangover LOL


----------



## Tscape

Does anybody need a truck in the Ann Arbor, Ypsi, Brighton, or even Canton area? Call Mike at 734-320-4700.


----------



## Sharpcut 1

Emerald Isle got a 1997 1 ton Dodge 3 yrd dump stolen this morning. Truck is white with Boss plow and Stainless salt spreader in back. ID on doors, truck white. Call police if you see truck. When stolen it was also full of Salt. Some local repair shops and salt suppliers have been notified. Last seen southbound on gratiot in Clinton Twsp.


----------



## lawnmasters2006

10 TO 12 HERE IN BATTLE CREEK...16 HOURS OF PLOWING,AN HAVE TO GO DO CLEAN UPS TONIGHT ....NEED SOME SLEEP...


----------



## Snowpower

Sharpcut 1;473578 said:


> Emerald Isle got a 1997 1 ton Dodge 3 yrd dump stolen this morning. Last seen southbound on gratiot in Clinton Twsp.


And they hit 94 south too I bet. Got off at Chalmers or such and such.

That truck will never be seen again. Totally sucks though. Hope it was fully insured.


----------



## Snowpower

And if it doesn't snow again for a few days it wont hurt my feelings. I'm tired of yet seemingly getting used to these over 10" deals.

And yeah.....17 hours here and I just got in. Going back out at whenever.....4 or so.


Oh and I got totally stuck three or four times. Had to do a little reefing and some shoveling. Plus I got stuck in my nemisis job. Circle drive with fountain surrounded by boxwoods and of course I got stuck right next to it and did the sideways boogie. 

The boxwood branches and leaves shooting out from my back wheels was a nice touch. Luckily the fountain and landscaped lighting survived unscathed.



Plus the lady freaked out on me and we parted ways. Oh well Im overbooked and hated that job.


----------



## axl

anybody know how much we got it the livonia/redford area


----------



## groundbreakers

Metro Lawn;473069 said:


> Yes, that is what I drive myself generally. That is it in the far left of the picture, without the blade on it. It must have been the day we were moving all the snow down there.


ya thats cool ... id be down there again real soon .... the MONSTERS are comin into town ... cant wait to see the stock pile of junk cars caged up .... ford field give discounts to you at all for events??


----------



## procut

Only 4"-5" around the Lansing area, occasional drift. It snowing out again, will definatly have to salt tomorrow morning, may even have to plow the commercials.

I guess 2008 is off to a good start.


----------



## terrapro

Jason Pallas;470727 said:


> Well, according to noaa looks like we might get a couple of 1-3" pushes in by the end of next week. Things look favorable if you look at the maps and read the discussion. Let's keep our fingers crossed. This one defintely won't be rain.


lol... i wish it was only 1-3 inch pushes. 14+ is getting old. i just got in and now there is another 2+ inches on the ground. livingston county is f-ed up right now. i might see you guys in a couple weeks:crying:

i got stuck 3 times today. i have now broken 3 of my shocks. what lies instore for tomorrow, hopefully just alot of moneypayup


----------



## terrapro

Turfscape LLC;473571 said:


> Does anybody need a truck in the Ann Arbor, Ypsi, Brighton, or even Canton area? Call Mike at 734-320-4700.


ill call you tomorrow if anything comes up that i cant handle. i had 3 calls that i had to turn away because i couldnt do them today.

if anyone else is available in the livingston county area let me know ill put you on my list.

oh yeah , im in from my 14 hr shift


----------



## Metro Lawn

groundbreakers;474433 said:


> ya thats cool ... id be down there again real soon .... the MONSTERS are comin into town ... cant wait to see the stock pile of junk cars caged up .... ford field give discounts to you at all for events??


I never asked or tried for anyone else.. I get in free myself for anything there ie:Super Bowl ect. My buddy is on the maintenance crew and I just ride around on a Gator with him.


----------



## TheXpress2002

I think if we have another 12 inch snowfall before we have a 3 inch snowfall I am going to die of a heart attack before my 24th birthday in February


----------



## Eyesell

TheXpress2002;474819 said:


> I think if we have another 12 inch snowfall before we have a 3 inch snowfall I am going to die of a heart


I don't want you to die of a heart attack, but as someone else said, 08 is off to a good start.

Make sure you maintain all your equipment because if this is any indication of how the season is going to go, it will get used quite a bit this year and you don't want any breakdowns causing you to miss out on payup


----------



## bigjeeping

Eyesell;474845 said:


> Make sure you maintain all your equipment because if this is any indication of how the season is going to go, it will get used quite a bit this year and you don't want any breakdowns causing you to miss out on payup


I had a plow go down, and a shoveler, and a driver. These past 2 storms were merciless.


----------



## bigjeeping

*For Sale*

Hey everyone,

I was thinking about getting out of the snow business this past summer and with this past storm, and all the problems it brought with it, I've decided I can't continue for the rest of my life with the stress which can accompany snow removal. So I might as well get out now!

I want to sell all my SNOW ONLY clients, at a very reasonable price, to a credible company. I'm keeping my LAWN & SNOW clients.

The 42 accounts are all residential. They are high maintenance and need a lot of attention.

The revenue, per push, will range from approx. $1500-$3000+ depending on the amount of snow.

I am willing to negotiate on a selling price. These 42 accounts are on a pricing scale with 0-5, 5-9, and 9-12" pricing increments. Trigger is 2"!

Please PM me or email: zacharybri AT yahoo DOT com


----------



## alternative

Good luck selling..shouldnt be a problem. Talk to some large co's in your area. Snow removal can be stressfull and it definetely takes good management skills, high tolerance for stress, very little sleep, and GOOD employees.


----------



## sefh

bigjeeping;474977 said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> I was thinking about getting out of the snow business this past summer and with this past storm, and all the problems it brought with it, I've decided I can't continue for the rest of my life with the stress which can accompany snow removal. So I might as well get out now!
> 
> I want to sell all my SNOW ONLY clients, at a very reasonable price, to a credible company. I'm keeping my LAWN & SNOW clients.
> 
> The 42 accounts are all residential. They are high maintenance and need a lot of attention.
> 
> The revenue, per push, will range from approx. $1500-$3000+ depending on the amount of snow.
> 
> I am willing to negotiate on a selling price. These 42 accounts are on a pricing scale with 0-5, 5-9, and 9-12" pricing increments. Trigger is 2"!
> 
> Please PM me or email: zacharybri AT yahoo DOT com


where are these accounts located?


----------



## flykelley

Im starting to hate these large snow events. Give me 2-4 inchs of snow any day of the week. Pushed for 17 hours got in at 10pm last night, back out at 3am and was done by 8am. Im tired and going to take a nap. i think we got around 14-16 inchs here in Waterford.

Regards Mike


----------



## snopro616

*Subcontractor needed*

We are in need of experienced plow drivers to assist in our Commerce, Walled Lake, and West Bloomfield routes. Must be reliable, have experience, and own truck(s). Please call Matt - 248-676-8508


----------



## snopro616

Hey Mike! Thanks for all your hardwork with our sites! Get some rest. Fifty degree weather headed our way this weekend and the beginning of next week. Oh the joys of living in Michigan!

Jen


----------



## Enviouslawns

Since this is my first year in the snow industry i didnt even think about logging the dates for my invoicing. definatley a rookie mistake....But if anyone around the macomb area has the last 8-10 times that they plowed and or salted that would be a greatly appreciated



Thanks, Nick 

Envious Lawn and Landscape




Let it snow


----------



## Keith_480231

Kinda of crazy the way the last storm was. Sounds like everyone else got A LOT of snow except for where I am at! I am out by Algonac got about a inch and a half at most!

Anyone seen or heard from Jason Pallas trying to get ahold of him.


----------



## bigjeeping

sefh;475038 said:


> where are these accounts located?


Mainly Ann Arbor, a few in Ypsi.


----------



## smoore45

> Kinda of crazy the way the last storm was. Sounds like everyone else got A LOT of snow except for where I am at! I am out by Algonac got about a inch and a half at most!


I know! Fortuneately(for me anyway, sorry Keith) we got about 8 inches where my accounts are and when I got home(Flat Rock) yesterday afternoon, I didn't have to plow my own driveway. I can see the grass in my yard.


----------



## TheXpress2002

snopro616;475053 said:


> Fifty degree weather headed our way this weekend and the beginning of next week. Oh the joys of living in Michigan!
> 
> Jen


Warm up lasts until next Wednesday then the temps plummet again and the storms track shifts back towards us. Until then though I will be


----------



## Eastside Eric

Keith_480231;475077 said:


> Kinda of crazy the way the last storm was. Sounds like everyone else got A LOT of snow except for where I am at! I am out by Algonac got about a inch and a half at most!
> 
> Anyone seen or heard from Jason Pallas trying to get ahold of him.


Grosse Pointe only had .5" - 1 3/4" of slushy stuff. Weird storm. I talked to Jason earlier today, he got back up to Armada and had like 14" of snow at his place! Crazy. I'll call him & let him know your looking for him.
eric


----------



## MStine315

9" in the Flint area. Worked 3am Tues. till 11 pm, slept 3 hrs and was back out 3 am til 4 pm today. Some stuff got plowed 3 times. JUST finished a big job at 7 last night for the second time and got 3 more inches. At least that was nice and fluffy. The good news? The only breakdowns were a flat skid steer tire and a broken lace on my boots, lol.


----------



## MStine315

John, who's your buddy at Ford Field? Just curious, I was good friends with Charlie Coffin (head groundskeeper) for a few years as they were moving down there from the Silverdome. Haven't talked to him in a while, though.


----------



## jetskiman6969

PremierLand;473143 said:


> what time is everyone planning to go out?


Went out at 3:00am new years day, just finished up at around noon today

The thing that sucks the most is going into these lots and moving the snow out of there during business hours, only so much can get done after hours. I know I missed some good football games the last couple days, but I just paid cash for a 50" plasma pioneer TV, so that kind of makes up for it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Bring on another 10"!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Metro Lawn

MStine315;475707 said:


> John, who's your buddy at Ford Field? Just curious, I was good friends with Charlie Coffin (head groundskeeper) for a few years as they were moving down there from the Silverdome. Haven't talked to him in a while, though.


His name is Ken. He has only been down there about 4-5 years. He use to work for Yale Forklift before that. I have known him for along time as we use to drag race together.


----------



## moosey

*John,*

Did you find someone for that Job. Did you make contact with Leone. Thanks for the call but have enough on my plate right now.

One hell of a storm for some, have about 12 inches around here, Blooomfield Hills.


----------



## Jason Pallas

Holy Crap - WTF was that. Drove down to the shop from Armada on New Year's Eve..... slept at the shop all night only to wake up to less than an inch of slush! What crap! I did a few commercials and then went home - only to find 14" of wind blown snow and the wife's van stuck in the drive (she drove home from mid-state with the kids Tues - only to get stuck in the drive).
I made more money driving around Armada and Romeo trolling for people that were desperate to get plowed or were stuck than I did with the business. What a friggin' joke.

(Keith, didn't get your message til late last night for some reason - will call you. You didn't miss anything.)


----------



## Metro Lawn

moosey;475927 said:


> *John,*
> 
> Did you find someone for that Job. Did you make contact with Leone. Thanks for the call but have enough on my plate right now.
> 
> One hell of a storm for some, have about 12 inches around here, Blooomfield Hills.


Yeah, I gave it to him. Ended up talking on the phone for about half an hour. He had called me looking for business advice a few years back and wanted to fill me in on his growth.

We had several inches downtown and on the eastside. I should have went out and got drunk!!!! rofl


----------



## moosey

John,
Glad you gave it to him. Ya he asked me some advice too. Also wanted to buy me out, but have been trucking along every since that night in 06' when he asked me to sell. Very nice guy. Very glad it worked out for you and him.

*
Hey guys, wish we had 6" or less to plow. It Sucked doing 12" of snow. it would be nice to have a 3" snow to do. My azz even got sore from not getting out of the truck.*


----------



## Jason Pallas

Anyone missing a plow? No joystick - could be a little suspicious.

http://detroit.craigslist.org/grd/526768317.html


----------



## Keith_480231

Eastside Eric;475505 said:


> Grosse Pointe only had .5" - 1 3/4" of slushy stuff. Weird storm. I talked to Jason earlier today, he got back up to Armada and had like 14" of snow at his place! Crazy. I'll call him & let him know your looking for him.
> eric


Thanks Eric


----------



## Jason Pallas

Hey all you new guys / newbies, you should go out and run your plows for a while in this extreme cold. The reason: we've had a lot of wet weather and wet snow recently. If your angle rams or lift rams have small leaks or your hydro system has any small leaks, water has most likely been introduced into your system. In this extreme cold, the hydro fluid will crystalize (actually the water that's now in the system freezes) and can cause lots of problems down the road. 
If your plow runs fine - you're all good. If it runs slow, or if the motor seems to run fast but the plow moves real slow (ice crystals clogging the filters), you should get things looked at - or at very least flush and change out the fluid.
Just a word to the wise. Now's the time to check.


----------



## Keith_480231

Good advice Jason! 'Cause you know when something will happen is when it is 5 degrees out with 35 MPH winds, you have to lay in slush tp fix it. Been there done that. 

So how's it going all your "slush" freeze up on you over the last couple of days?


----------



## Enviouslawns

just got back from the ford service dept. and pick my truck up, this is my first year plowing but it seems like something happens to my truck eveytime, first time was 400.00 in parts and labor this time was about 750.00 is parts and labor. but the guy told me it should be good for a while now... lets hope so.


----------



## TheXpress2002

How would you like this forecast:

Blizzard Warning
Special Weather Statement

Today: Periods of snow. The snow could be heavy at times. Temperature falling to around 25 by 5pm. Very windy, with a south wind 50 to 55 mph decreasing to between 40 and 45 mph. Winds could gust as high as 85 mph. Chance of precipitation is 100%. *Total daytime snow accumulation of 31 to 37inches possible. *
Tonight: Periods of snow. The snow could be heavy at times. Low around 21. Very windy, with a southwest wind between 30 and 40 mph, with gusts as high as 60 mph. Chance of precipitation is 100%. *New snow accumulation of 24 to 30 inches possible. *

Saturday: Occasional snow showers. High near 25. Windy, with a southwest wind between 30 and 35 mph, with gusts as high as 55 mph. Chance of precipitation is 100%. *New snow accumulation of 5 to 9 inches possible. *


----------



## brunosplace

TheXpress2002;477710 said:


> How would you like this forecast:
> 
> Blizzard Warning
> Special Weather Statement
> 
> Today: Periods of snow. The snow could be heavy at times. Temperature falling to around 25 by 5pm. Very windy, with a south wind 50 to 55 mph decreasing to between 40 and 45 mph. Winds could gust as high as 85 mph. Chance of precipitation is 100%. *Total daytime snow accumulation of 31 to 37inches possible. *
> Tonight: Periods of snow. The snow could be heavy at times. Low around 21. Very windy, with a southwest wind between 30 and 40 mph, with gusts as high as 60 mph. Chance of precipitation is 100%. *New snow accumulation of 24 to 30 inches possible. *
> 
> Saturday: Occasional snow showers. High near 25. Windy, with a southwest wind between 30 and 35 mph, with gusts as high as 55 mph. Chance of precipitation is 100%. *New snow accumulation of 5 to 9 inches possible. *


No thanks!!! Where is that for?


----------



## TheXpress2002

Tahoe. My girlfriend is out in Park City UT skiing with family. She is expecting 23 inches. She said news stations are calling for up to 9 feet of snow near Tahoe before the storm stops


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Think I'd just fold up, store up on groceries and firewood and not even try. Go nuts with that kind of snow.


----------



## brunosplace

I'm with Mark, I'd just fire up the woodstove, and hole up on the couch with the wife til it melted.


----------



## sthoms3355

*Northern Macomb County*

Just joined. We service the Troy, Rochester Hills, Shelby, Macomb Twp, and Chesterfield and Clinton Twp areas. Nice to see there is other guys from the area.


----------



## TheXpress2002

Posted some pics from the 1-1-08 storm on another thread.......

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?p=478437#post478437


----------



## tom_mccauley

Anyone know what the long term forecast is for Southern Michigan?


----------



## TheXpress2002

Starts to get cold again around Wednesday night with a chance of snow every day the rest of the week. The talk on a few blogs is that this may be like the January of 2004 where it was warm the first week of the month then the cold and large storms begin to take shape over the eastern part of the country. I think those last 2 weeks of January 2004 I didnt stop plowing. We had a storm on the 14th, 17th, 23rd, 27th


----------



## TheXpress2002

Here is a good laugh....on weather dot com........ for our forecast is 45 degrees on Sunday and next to the numbers it says "check your boat and beach forecast" I guess its time to de-winterize the FourWinns:bluebounc


----------



## brunosplace

sthoms3355;478220 said:


> Just joined. We service the Troy, Rochester Hills, Shelby, Macomb Twp, and Chesterfield and Clinton Twp areas. Nice to see there is other guys from the area.


Welcome to PlowSite, sthoms3355.:waving:


----------



## Danhoe

Hey Bruno's place , glad you are feeling better, thanks for the phone call the other day, I had 16 hours in my 430D plowing, when I got done I went to get JD, he got sick so I finished up for him, I wished we could have seen what we were plowing before we got the snow, ther were some tight driveways for the Ford, I think I dropped of the kid at Jeepen's house at 7:30, I wen't back out did some salting , went home to bed got up at 3:30 and worked to 4:30 pm. I sure missed my sleep. Thanks again, we will have to meet at Gloria's for breakfast, I got some welding for you. Dan


----------



## brunosplace

Danhoe, Thanks for the help, you've got my number so give me a call, I'll be happy to do some welding. I can probably do it tommorrow for you.


----------



## Jason Pallas

Thanks moderator - I'd rather not see that whole ugly thing start again. It's a much better thread without it. Good job.


----------



## PremierLand

Jason Pallas;479789 said:


> Thanks moderator - I'd rather not see that whole ugly thing start again. It's a much better thread without it. Good job.


Thanks for helping us (the ones that took what you said to good use)! To bad trying to help out others can turn so negative.


----------



## Jason Pallas

Thanks Mark - hope that advice was of some use. Man - is it humid out. I had trouble getting one of the trucks started because the wires were just so damp! (Here's another tip - use a GOOD hair dryer to dry off damp ignition wires, cap and also ram it down the throat of the carb/intake plenum to give the engine a shot of good warm air. This will usually get you started in this kinda stuff. But, spray those wires with a good silcone sealant or replace them soon). 
Anyone hear anything about more snow toward the end of the week? That's what channel 2 just said. I'm gonna try and get some gutters, a tree job and a clean-up or 2 in this week.


----------



## tom_mccauley

From what I have heard, it will most likely be a light dusting/rain/slush. nothing to get excited about, but there is always salt!!!


----------



## WhiteKnight

*Snoway 22-series snow plow for sale AA*

I have a brand spanking new Snoway 22-series snow plow for sale in Ann Arbor. I bought it 2 winters ago and used on a total of 4 drive ways. It can be mounted to jeeps (with timbrins), and any 1/2 tun or smaller truck. e-mail me if you are interested in it ([email protected])...... you can take a look at it and make an offer... I do have pics.


----------



## Keith_480231

Jason Pallas;480293 said:


> Thanks Mark - hope that advice was of some use. Man - is it humid out. I had trouble getting one of the trucks started because the wires were just so damp! (Here's another tip - use a GOOD hair dryer to dry off damp ignition wires, cap and also ram it down the throat of the carb/intake plenum to give the engine a shot of good warm air. This will usually get you started in this kinda stuff. But, spray those wires with a good silcone sealant or replace them soon).
> Anyone hear anything about more snow toward the end of the week? That's what channel 2 just said. I'm gonna try and get some gutters, a tree job and a clean-up or 2 in this week.


Hey there Jason good advice as always. Also don't forget me if you need any help getting that tree or clean-ups/gutters done this upcomming week. Can't beleive this weather eh? Only in Michigan!


----------



## alternative

What happened to my post mod? Deleted? Guess there must have been some nasty comments after my reply..


----------



## alpha01

There is 3 inches coming tonight. Oh, wait. I just woke up from a dream ill go back to sleep now


----------



## tom_mccauley

I don't know about 3" but right now an F-3 tornado sounds more appropriate!!, can you believe it a tornado watch in January!!!!. Michigan weather.... go figure.


----------



## sefh

Can someone tell me the last time they heard of a Tornado in January? Kinda hard to make money plow rain.


----------



## tom_mccauley

Yea, several in Illinois and Wisconson yesterday!


----------



## Keith_480231

Yeah Looks like the snow they were predicting for Saturday isn't going to stick!:realmad:


----------



## tom_mccauley

Snow? in january?, in Michigan? you are kidding right?????


----------



## Enviouslawns

the weather guy this morning said we would be shoveling friday morning, i hope hes right but i dont think were gonna get anything its gona be two warm imo i dont think its gonna stick .


----------



## axl

Hey fellas, whats a good price for an 03 F350 w/7.3 diesel. Single Cab, 4x4 100k XLT
KBB says 16,800 in excellent condition and the truck is definitely nice.


----------



## Snowman19

Hope we get this snow there talking about!payup


----------



## Milwaukee

axl;482074 said:


> Hey fellas, whats a good price for an 03 F350 w/7.3 diesel. Single Cab, 4x4 100k XLT
> KBB says 16,800 in excellent condition and the truck is definitely nice.


How much miles it have.

If it over 100,000 miles then it should be around 13,000 dollars but for me I would try offer his 12,000 to see if he would sell it.


----------



## TheXpress2002

Nothing like getting a call for a fall clean-up that another company was a no show for. The property needs it done tomorrow....lol.....took on the business though


----------



## tom_mccauley

Only way we are doing fall cleanup down here is with a freakin boat!!!!!!!


----------



## axl

thanks milwaukee, I was thinking the same thing. It has 101,000 mi and he wants $18,500


----------



## Tscape

axl;482295 said:


> thanks milwaukee, I was thinking the same thing. It has 101,000 mi and he wants $18,500


SHeet! Buy mine.


----------



## firelwn82

TheXpress2002;482287 said:


> Nothing like getting a call for a fall clean-up that another company was a no show for. The property needs it done tomorrow....lol.....took on the business though


Seriously????? How in the heck are you gonna pull that off?? Have fun with that one


----------



## firelwn82

axl;482295 said:


> thanks milwaukee, I was thinking the same thing. It has 101,000 mi and he wants $18,500


No way in helga fry would I pay that. Just my 2 cents


----------



## axl

I went and looked at it and he said he was willing to work with me financially he followed that with....."I will take $500 off".....my thoughts...."OH MY GOD!!! LET ME GET MY CHECK BOOK!!! Gimme a break"


----------



## tom_mccauley

looks to be good plowing thursday!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 4+" forecasted where i live!!payuppayup
got to love L.E.S!!!! I hope John Dee is right.

http://www.johndee.com/


----------



## cgrappler135

Wow just got a call from a lawn customer and she wanted her gutters cleaned so i went and did it and now she wants a fall clean up done tomarrow! And even thinks shes getting the same price i quoted her before fall when she turned it down! What the heck do these people think sometimes???


----------



## TheXpress2002

firelwn82;482338 said:


> Seriously????? How in the heck are you gonna pull that off?? Have fun with that one


Surprisingly it work out really good. Yeah the leaves were soaked but the guys raked them off the lawn to the sidewalk and scooped them up with shovels. Wound up being around 6 hrs. Good money for a emergency call payuppayup


----------



## bulldogs26

TheXpress2002;482751 said:


> Surprisingly it work out really good. Yeah the leaves were soaked but the guys raked them off the lawn to the sidewalk and scooped them up with shovels. Wound up being around 6 hrs. Good money for a emergency call payuppayup


Were doing two clean ups today and did a gutter job on Tues.

bt


----------



## Dhouse

tom_mccauley;482591 said:


> looks to be good plowing thursday!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 4+" forecasted where i live!!payuppayup
> got to love L.E.S!!!! I hope John Dee is right.
> 
> http://www.johndee.com/


What?? where did you here that?


----------



## Lawn Vet

We put up a deck scheduled for spring yesterday! A little soggy for walking but no worse than April.


----------



## firelwn82

I built decks in High School. I have been thinking about getting back into it and ditching the mowing thing all together. I think this year is going to be the deciding factor, but then again I said that last year.


----------



## tom_mccauley

Dhouse;483314 said:


> What?? where did you here that?


follow the link in the post www.johndee.com


----------



## tom_mccauley

just checked again, changed snow amount norther lower MI. now going to get 1-4 S**T!!!!!


----------



## Lawn Vet

firelwn- I generally only do decks for people I know. Fences too, depending on timelines. If I have a customer that doesn't care how long it takes to get a job done ( I tell them it is done during "off" time and could take an entire season) I'll stash the supplies in their back yard and whittle away a little at a time. 

Speaking of, does anyone think any of this snow is really going to stick with how warm the ground is/has been? I have a paver patio to whittle away at. I'd hate to work on it all day then push snow all night.


----------



## Leisure Time LC

I dont think it will stick. I just watched channel 2 news and they are saying it will be rain tonight, dry tomorrow and sat with flurries on Sunday. The only good news is that it is going to get colder everyday.


----------



## Danhoe

I moved my hoe to downtown Detroit for a watermain repair, we have to shut down the main to fix it on Saturday so it can't snow. haha, when I get done I am 1 block from the MGM maybe I can slide in there. Dan


----------



## jetskiman6969

Well people. looks like you better get those blades sharpened on your mowers and edgers, not much coming this way in the near future. Oh well, it's been a very profitable winter so far, and nothing broke.


----------



## Danhoe

Thanks for the complement. My hoe is a Cat 430D, I strap on a 14' snow box on it to push snow with it. My insurance guy call's it a grader blade, don't tell anybody. I am a street sweeper not a snow plow contractor. danhoe


----------



## alpha01

Just finished up a three day Fall clean-up at a condo. 45 yards of leaves, Im soooo happy we finished before it snowed again. Surprisingly, it was easier than last years clean-up. Its funny how it worked out. I LOVE MY JOB.wesport


----------



## Jason Pallas

Don't get too comfortable.... early word is that someone (maybe us) will be getting another big snowstorm by the end of the week. 
What ever happened to the old Alberta Clippers that swept in and out of town every 7 to 10 days throughout January and February and left a nice powdery 1 to 3 or 2 to 4. This 8-10+ every time is starting to get real old.


----------



## tom_mccauley

Not holding my breath, looks so far to be a dusting all week.:crying::crying:


----------



## TheXpress2002

Looks like a hum dinger at the end of the week around the Jan 20th - 22nd. It will be really cold though so it will at least be a light fluffy snow


----------



## 2FAST4U

Hey metro if this storm blows in at the end of the week, I hope ford field will be plowed by sat. night I'm headed down there for the Moster Jam, and don't want to walk in any snow. lol


----------



## jetskiman6969

I will take the 8", 10", or 12" every time. Bring it on!!! Unfortunately, nothing headed this way in the near future. Thats fine, I'm working 55 hrs a week now Guess I'll be saving a couple vacation days for something else.


----------



## bigjeeping

I would love to push a 2" storm this week!


----------



## flykelley

I think we are missing a couple of post.

Regards Mike


----------



## tom_mccauley

flykelley;486514 said:


> I think we are missing a couple of post.
> 
> Regards Mike


Must be that Evil *DELETE* key!!!!


----------



## Five Star Lawn Care LLC

looking to subcontract 2 accounts for plowing and salting on plowable storms

Both are pretty small..tiny sidewalks

One is in Westland at cherry-hill and newberg.....400 manufactures drive

The other one is in Plymouth at Sheldon and 5 mile road 15045 fogg st

If you want to take a look at them and give me a price per push and per app on salt

You can either email me or call me at 734-525-3660


These are just out of our way accounts for us and they are messing up my routes


----------



## alternative

light snow coming tonight? I 'll take it.. 2" would be perfect.


----------



## GreenAcresFert

*Salt Shortage??*

I went to my regular place this morning for a little bulk, and was told they can't sell me any b/c of a shortage, now they are not in business to sell bulk, they have it for there own needs but also sell on the side kind of thing. So has anyone heard of any kind of salt shortage in SE MI. Bryan


----------



## Eyesell

GreenAcresFert;486840 said:


> Has anyone heard of any kind of salt shortage in SE MI. Bryan


Bryan,

Nothing around here buddy, my guy said the salt mine is overloaded right now cause the demand has been way down. He also said they won't deliver to companies that aren't paying there bills either, maybe this is the situation your guy is in.  
In the past when things slowed down he was able to extend his payments out 90 days, his delivery guy said they had a few companies that still owed $$ from last year, couple bad apples upset the whole cart I guess


----------



## kmwharley

I was told that there was a shortage...wether or not I believe it or not is another story. However; my price did go up from 53/ton to 55/ton on dec 21 and they have already prepared for it go go up again. I think more of a supply and demand rather than a shortage. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## wishin4snoww

Need some plow subs for large lots in garden city. The guy we had doing it is in a different area. call for details 
Mike (248) 634-8009


----------



## Tscape

GreenAcresFert;486840 said:


> I went to my regular place this morning for a little bulk, and was told they can't sell me any b/c of a shortage, now they are not in business to sell bulk, they have it for there own needs but also sell on the side kind of thing. So has anyone heard of any kind of salt shortage in SE MI. Bryan


What place?


----------



## terrapro

salt shortage?!!? isnt detroit the biggest salt mine in the country? call me crazy but i have a feeling there is no shortage

anyone end up going out to plow? we got around 3inches here in howell area. i will be going back out here in a minute after another breakfast


----------



## TheXpress2002

I LOVE THE 2" SNOWFALLS:bluebounc

Just finished with the commercials...........eating some breakfast and then the residentials




Plowed in Canton, Plymouth, and in Livonia

Just some salt in Ann Arbor 

payuppayuppayup


----------



## BossPlowGuy04

TheXpress2002;487629 said:


> I LOVE THE 2" SNOWFALLS:bluebounc
> 
> Just finished with the commercials...........eating some breakfast and then the residentials
> 
> Plowed in Canton, Plymouth, and in Livonia
> 
> Just some salt in Ann Arbor
> 
> payuppayuppayup


yea i like the small snow to, i got all the plowing done on all my accounts and side walks on commerical accounts in 4 hours today, and then when i get off of school i'm going to go back and do all the side walks on the residential. so far its been a good day.


----------



## bigjeeping

Only 1" here in a2 :crying:


----------



## Metro Lawn

terrapro;487621 said:


> salt shortage?!!? isnt detroit the biggest salt mine in the country? call me crazy but i have a feeling there is no shortage


As far as I know, they don't mine in Detroit any longer. I think most of it is coming from Morton in Painesville, OH.


----------



## Jason Pallas

I know as of a couple of years ago they were still pulling salt out of the mines - I was down there. Maybe they've stopped since then. Not sure.


----------



## moosey

Gotta love the small 2-3" snowfalls, But what REALLY SUCKED was they only said a dusting or a little more. Not 3"!!!

I went to bed at 10pm and woke up at 1am to almost 2" on my drive. 

Hope everyone else had a Winter Wonderful Day!


----------



## PremierLand

All we had was about half an inch, and there were people pushing this stuff too. Oh well, atleast I got a salting in.


----------



## Milwaukee

We got 2 inches and good new we finally got case 222 with snowplow work now.

I wish I did this morning because it almost 3 to 4 inches now it ok but want more snow mean more payup then can pay parts for f150's brake and u joint.


----------



## Superior L & L

Id love to be a weather man. only job you can do realy bad and not get fired. In flint they said 1-2" for last night. well they were a little off! Most of our stuff had 4-6" on them. Not complaining but i want 2" not 5-6" but o well at least it snowed


----------



## Metro Lawn

Jason Pallas;487822 said:


> I know as of a couple of years ago they were still pulling salt out of the mines - I was down there. Maybe they've stopped since then. Not sure.


I'm not sure myself. I knew they quit giving tours many years ago, and I see them unloading salt from freighters all the time. Made me think it was coming in from elsewhere. Plus the fact that in bad year, like 2004-2005 they did run out. Not likely to happen if they are mining here. Just my opinion though, not based on fact.


----------



## MStine315

Superior L & L;487958 said:


> Id love to be a weather man. only job you can do realy bad and not get fired. In flint they said 1-2" for last night. well they were a little off! Most of our stuff had 4-6" on them. Not complaining but i want 2" not 5-6" but o well at least it snowed


That was a "nice" surprise, eh? I'm not complaining either, had 4-5" in some areas, 3" in others.


----------



## Runner

Superior L & L;487958 said:


> Id love to be a weather man. only job you can do realy bad and not get fired. In flint they said 1-2" for last night. well they were a little off! Most of our stuff had 4-6" on them. Not complaining but i want 2" not 5-6" but o well at least it snowed





MStine315;488282 said:


> That was a "nice" surprise, eh? I'm not complaining either, had 4-5" in some areas, 3" in others.


Dog gone....I wish I knew where, because I didn't have ANYthing over 4" (where my rates change).:crying:


----------



## Superior L & L

I am looking for a sub for about 3 hours a night for the flint area must be completed by 7:00am also has about 1 hour of shoveling (i can take care of this if needed)
PM if interested


----------



## Danhoe

They are still mining salt in Detroit, if you go over the Rouge River bridge, look on both sides you will see on both huge piles of salt. Two trucking companies that haul material for me have been hauling since early fall, R & A has been hauling to Marshall. I went to Ann Arbor to move my 430D and Jackies Transport dropped a train of salt at the landscaper's yard. The driver was happy to be working. Dan


----------



## Enviouslawns

So i take it were not gonna get that one to two inches they called for?????? anybody get anyting worth salting???


----------



## tom_mccauley

C-mon' this is Michigan, we'll be lucky to get a light dusting!!!!!!


----------



## Jason Pallas

Nothing but rain here. This season sucks so far......... AGAIN!


----------



## procut

Enviouslawns;490474 said:


> So i take it were not gonna get that one to two inches they called for?????? anybody get anyting worth salting???


They're calling for about an 1" by morning around Lansing. From the looks of i now, we probably will get it.


----------



## bigjeeping

Nothing in a2. How's Sunday night looking?


----------



## MStine315

We had a coating of snow here this morning, but it rained last night around 8:30 and this morning everything was a glaze. It didn't look that bad, but once we were out I realized how bad it was. Got in a good salt run if nothing else. Maybe another one Sat. a.m.?


----------



## TheXpress2002

Keep an eye on Monday into Monday night..........possible accumulation


----------



## firelwn82

yeah yeah yada yada. lol.


----------



## TheXpress2002

I just post what I am seeing forecast wise for those that dont have the in depth forecasts.


----------



## firelwn82

Just teasing Express relax.


----------



## TheXpress2002

Looks like some salting this morning,

1-2 inches today

2-4 inches Monday into Monday night


----------



## Enviouslawns

just got in from salting, and there saying theres a storm coming monday night into tuesday. Lets hope so!!!!!!


----------



## Sharper Edge

*Looking for online cams*

Does anyone know of where to find some online live cams in the a2 area. Whether bug has one but it's in a scool yard. Looking for somthing on a lot or road. Hopefully by briarwood...


----------



## TheXpress2002

Sharper Edge;492037 said:


> Does anyone know of where to find some online live cams in the a2 area. Whether bug has one but it's in a scool yard. Looking for somthing on a lot or road. Hopefully by briarwood...


The only one I can find for A2 is the school one also.


----------



## lawnmasters2006

geezz...were close by...athens area my self...k rd south...hello neighbor
C-mon' this is Michigan, we'll be lucky to get a light dusting!!!!!!
__________________


----------



## Snowpower

TheXpress2002;492083 said:


> The only one I can find for A2 is the school one also.


The only one I see is for some guys Llama farm. lol


----------



## Tscape

Can you guys post links to these cams?


----------



## sefh

Turfscape LLC;492414 said:


> Can you guys post links to these cams?


Did you sell your truck and plow? or are u going to keep it? Interested in plow if you didn't sell it.


----------



## Tscape

It's not for sale any more.


----------



## firelwn82

Its damn chilly outside. I couldn't believe how damn cold it is when I stepped out this am.


----------



## TheXpress2002

Looks like some pushing here in Canton:redbounce


----------



## bigjeeping

TheXpress2002;492706 said:


> Looks like some pushing here in Canton:redbounce


I wish we had some action this way. Haven't had anything to push since New Year's.


----------



## lawnmasters2006

darn right cold here too.....gezzz....did have a salting yesterday an a few plowings...wasnt much at all....kill the weather guys...gezzz


----------



## Snowpower

Turfscape LLC;492414 said:


> Can you guys post links to these cams?


http://www.weatherunderground.com/US/MI/Ann_Arbor.html

In the links up top you'll see webcams. Click on the pin where you want to view.

Forget it at night obviously.


----------



## Enviouslawns

ive had my plow off since jan 2nd, just put it back on for tomorrow night, i heard at least 2inches, anyone else here anything about the snow coming?


----------



## TheXpress2002

bigjeeping;492720 said:


> I wish we had some action this way. Haven't had anything to push since New Year's.


There was a 4 mile strip from about Ann Arbor Trail to Cherry Hill where there was about 1 to 2 inches


----------



## TheXpress2002

Enviouslawns;493097 said:


> ive had my plow off since jan 2nd, just put it back on for tomorrow night, i heard at least 2inches, anyone else here anything about the snow coming?


I am showing 2-4 inches........ The further west you are the more you get......I also look at what is happening further west like in WI and IA where they show 4-8 inches possible........(storm is moving on a dead west to east line)

Accu shows Ann Arbor with 3.8 and Canton Livonia Area with 3.4 inches


----------



## Milwaukee

Do you know how much snow for Detroit or Toledo? I heard we will get 1 to 2 inches but I was hope it will be 4 or 5 inches so I can test my case 222 for snow plow.


----------



## Jason Pallas

Milwaukee - the latest I've seen says mid-state will get around 3-4inches, M-69 south will get 1-3 with lower amounts, the further south you go. So, looks like you'll have to wait.... unless you get a few wayward snow squalls. This is for Monday afternoon into Tuesday Mid morning.


----------



## Keith_480231

Hey Jason why have a lot of posts been deleted??? Is there fighting again???


----------



## Jason Pallas

Yeah - you know. It doesn't snow for a while and the tribe gets a little restless. Will call you if we get a little snow.


----------



## Keith_480231

Hey no problem I am ready. Just wondering did you ever get that tree job done??? I know what you mean by restless. Going nuts!!!


----------



## Enviouslawns

just finished salting, anyone else go out this morning?


----------



## lawnmasters2006

JUST GOT OUT OF JAIL.....



GOT CAUGHT CHOKING THE WEATHER MAN....DIDNT KNOW IT WAS A FELONY


----------



## Eyesell

Nothing here today :realmad: , salted yesterday morning though


----------



## firelwn82

lawnmasters2006;493698 said:


> JUST GOT OUT OF JAIL.....
> 
> GOT CAUGHT CHOKING THE WEATHER MAN....DIDNT KNOW IT WAS A FELONY


 I hope there lenient on you. Everyone else wants to but just to skeared.


----------



## Jason Pallas

Jail?!? You can't leave us hangin' like that....... what happened?


----------



## PremierLand

This weather is crazy. 

Anything NW of Cass and Grosebeck had 1/4 to an 1/2 inch of snow. 

As I passed Grosebeck/Cass this morning (expecting to go salt since my house had snow), the snow magically disappeared. 

Same thing a few weeks ago, I had 7 inches, but as I went south, even just 5 miles south east, there was only 1 inch.

Im sure Jason is used to that kinda stuff by now, lol.


----------



## Runner

So what the heck is it supposed to be tonight....up to 1", or 1 to 3? It varies depending on who you ask! 
http://www.wunderground.com/cgi-bin/findweather/getForecast?query=48504
http://www.weather.com/weather/local/48504?from=recentsearch


----------



## moosey

Runner;493905 said:


> So what the heck is it supposed to be tonight....up to 1", or 1 to 3? It varies depending on who you ask!


I'm wondering the same. Suppose to leave tomorrow for a week long snowmobile trip. Let's hope its a 2" if anything so I can blow thru them. Been waiting for some decent snow upnorth and now it's here.


----------



## Jason Pallas

Just in case it is more 3" than it is 1", go check those plows. I just started mine up and found plow fluid frozen (and it's been inside a pole barn for the last week). It's been COLD...... should be better tommorrow but no one wants to have to flush a system unexpectedly. I gotta go wash my hands again. LOL


----------



## TheXpress2002

The further west and further north you go from downtown Detroit will have the more moderate snow.

This will be around 3" for the north and west. Most likely around 2" for the remainder of the area

Also not to jump ahead but a clipper is coming Wednesday night into Thursday with another chance for 1-3 inches


----------



## lawnmasters2006

Cant Trust A Weather Man....better Just Set The Alarm An Wake Up An Look Out The Window...


----------



## Snowpower

moosey;493917 said:


> I'm wondering the same. Suppose to leave tomorrow for a week long snowmobile trip. Let's hope its a 2" if anything so I can blow thru them. Been waiting for some decent snow upnorth and now it's here.


How in the world can you have a snowplowing business and go on vacation for a week in January.


----------



## Leisure Time LC

I was thinking the same thing..... I have two sleds up in Frederic, MI. that it looks like I am not going to get to see until next summer


----------



## moosey

Snowpower;494139 said:


> How in the world can you have a snowplowing business and go on vacation for a week in January.


It's called Watch the Weather game! I did fine last year and the year before and so on. Ben doing this for the last 10 years. And it's only 4 days.


----------



## Enviouslawns

Anyone seeing any snow yet? from what i saw on weather.com it was suppose to start around an hour ago. but then again is the weatherman ever right?


----------



## theplowguy1

No snow here til at least 2-3am, maybe a dusting;


----------



## Snowpower

Im hearing no snow till 5-6 am and only until noon. Maybe 1 inch of blowing dust.

The radar is deceiving. Its not carrying a lot of snow.


----------



## PremierLand

NOAA is saying MAYBE half an inch by morning and possibly 1 inch during the day tomorrow.

Accu is saying up to an inch overnight and 1-2 during the day tomorrow.


My guess is that we will get 1/4 to 1/2 tonight and another 1/2 during the Late am tomorrow (6-9am) and thats it, which is fine atleast we can get a salting out of it.


----------



## Sharpcut 1

Like salts gonna do anything!!!!

Don't leave salt in your spreaders!!! You'll be sorry. Just ask the guys that I had to thaw out their spreaders today!!!!!!


----------



## theplowguy1

Wow, just woke up to a nice fresh 4" of powder. Gonna be makin me some fast cashpayuppayup have fun boys!!!


----------



## TheXpress2002

About 2.1 inches already here in Canton. Heading on out have a great day everyonepayuppayup


----------



## bigjeeping

theplowguy1;494565 said:


> Wow, just woke up to a nice fresh 4" of powder. Gonna be makin me some fast cashpayuppayup have fun boys!!!


Woke up at 4:00 to nothing.. went out to salt because radar shown it was going to hit us soon.

Now its 6:00 and we got .5-1" from Ypsi to Dexter


----------



## Eyesell

I just got in, we got 1.5" here, I was able to salt all accounts but no plowing. There were a few guys out plowing though, I would be furious if I owned a company and was paying a guy to plow and he showed up with what we had here today. Some of the lot this guy was plowing was bare pavement  bare, because the wind was blowing. I was eating breakfast ( McDonald's, the plowers best breakfast ) watching him and his biggest pile he has was about 3" when he reached the end of the lot, crazy........


----------



## terrapro

Eyesell;494648 said:


> I just got in, we got 1.5" here, I was able to salt all accounts but no plowing. There were a few guys out plowing though, I would be furious if I owned a company and was paying a guy to plow and he showed up with what we had here today. Some of the lot this guy was plowing was bare pavement  bare, because the wind was blowing. I was eating breakfast ( McDonald's, the plowers best breakfast ) watching him and his biggest pile he has was about 3" when he reached the end of the lot, crazy........


it might be a no tolerance account...any snow is plowable snowpayup


----------



## Enviouslawns

payuppayupgot about 2 inches in macomb/shelby area was finally able to plow all my accounts, take a lil break and im back at it for a few hours.


----------



## Superior L & L

Just wrapped up. All our lots were wet at 2:00am but by 4:00am we called everyone incos it was coming down good. This has to be "the worst" time for snow to come. Customer gets up and see its snow and they think there lot is the only lot you do and you should be waiting for there lot to get covered over. ,. $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$


----------



## brian12281

Superior L & L;494801 said:


> Customer gets up and see its snow and they think there lot is the only lot you do and you should be waiting for there lot to get covered over. ,. $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$


I could have not said it any better. Im sure alot of us agree with you here!


----------



## theplowguy1

Oh YEAH!!!!! payuppayuppayup Heading back out tonite!!! Got 4 trucks headed to northern oakland county, and the rest will be in macomb...... Lets just hope we get some snowfalls of 10" or more, THEN I'll be singing my favorite song............We're in the money, We're in the money


----------



## Superior L & L

we will be out most of tonight doing clean up! We are supposed to get more tomorrow night
:redbounce


----------



## rmorrison9773

Five Star Lawn Care LLC;178337 said:


> well i iknow quite a few guys also our on lawnsite and we have a pretty good SE michigan thread going for a couple of years over there so i figured i would start one for over here... just to BS, talk about market specific stuff, help eachother out and what not...
> 
> as most know i love winter and gladly talk about it everychance i get....im a very avid weather watched and never miss a snow event....
> 
> infact it looks like SE is about to get a small shot of snow right now....im going to head out and check out my properties....
> 
> hope we enjoy this thread and lets all pray for snow this weekend.....i know last weekend was a big money maker for me and i hope this one is too


I'm in Taylor if you need help down this way let me know.


----------



## theplowguy1

1-2" coming tomorrow nite........................... maybepayuppayuppayup


----------



## Enviouslawns

Hopefully we'll get some salt in tomorrow morning i heard a little less then an inch tonite, then 1-3 wednesday nite. lets hope so... hope everyone made some good money today!!!payup


----------



## Snowpower

theplowguy1;494565 said:


> Wow, just woke up to a nice fresh 4" of powder. Gonna be makin me some fast cashpayuppayup have fun boys!!!


If I woke up with 4 inches on the ground I would have a heart attack. Dont you need to be out takin care O' bidness like 3 hours ago?


----------



## Snowpower

Eyesell;494648 said:


> I just got in, we got 1.5" here, I was able to salt all accounts but no plowing. There were a few guys out plowing though, I would be furious if I owned a company and was paying a guy to plow and he showed up with what we had here today. Some of the lot this guy was plowing was bare pavement  bare, because the wind was blowing. I was eating breakfast ( McDonald's, the plowers best breakfast ) watching him and his biggest pile he has was about 3" when he reached the end of the lot, crazy........


Seasonal Contracts. You're far better off pushing an inch then salting than just salting it, but most guys dont get paid to drop the blade until whatever the trigger is. Usually more than what we got.


----------



## Eyesell

Snowpower;495363 said:


> but most guys dont get paid to drop the blade until whatever the trigger is. Usually more than what we got.


That's my point, does anyone have a one inch trigger ? Mine starts at 2" and trust me my customers want an honest 2" which is cool cause in the past 4 years I have had zero complaints about plowing or salting for that matter.

Anyhow, I think there calling for an inch or two tonight, maybe I'll get to salt again payup


----------



## TheXpress2002

Eyesell;495535 said:


> That's my point, does anyone have a one inch trigger ? Mine starts at 2" and trust me my customers want an honest 2" which is cool cause in the past 4 years I have had zero complaints about plowing or salting for that matter.
> 
> Anyhow, I think there calling for an inch or two tonight, maybe I'll get to salt again payup


I do have 4 contracts with 1" triggers. 2 doctors offices, 1 rehabilitation place, and a roadway for a commerce park.

Be ready tonight though 2-4 inches


----------



## alternative

*1" triggers*

Since recent year snowfalls have been "slim to none", I have noticed MANY contractors with 1" triggers. I use 1.5" for most and a few have zero tolerance. But I too find it comical when you see the "scabs" - ( guys with a truck and plow) No names guys" (which seem to be more and more every year) out plowing at every snowfall, pushing a dusting to create a pile. I think lots of guys are pusing thier luck by doing this, because unless they are required to have BARE pavement at all times, the customer's are gonna get Pi*sed off and quit them next season for taking advantage of them.


----------



## firelwn82

I have 3 0 tolerance accounts. 2 quarture car washes and an old people condo complex. The car washes don't want salt they do there own ****** job, lol and the condo wants the snow to be pushed then salted cant just melt the 1/2 or 1 inch that may be on the ground. So yeah you'll see me pushing dust I hate it its a waste I think but I get paid well for looking stupid.


----------



## Superior L & L

All but 4 of our commercial are zero tolerance accounts. In my eyes if its a salt account then its zero tolerance cos if its not enough to plow then its salt. Thats what salts for !


----------



## PremierLand

Anyone have a forecast for tonight?


----------



## Enviouslawns

weather.com says 2-4inches tonite, and then another 2-4inches tomorrow i wouldnt mind that at all. and noaa.com just says 2-4 tonite and flurries tomorrow.


----------



## BossPlowGuy04

heys guys i need to find a new suppler for bagged salt i'm getting it from angelos right now but i hate the service there, it took them 3 weeks to get my salt spreader fixed and i don't like how i'm treated. any suggestions? i'm in novi
thanks
alex


----------



## theplowguy1

Snowpower;495361 said:


> If I woke up with 4 inches on the ground I would have a heart attack. Dont you need to be out takin care O' bidness like 3 hours ago?


uh NO, I've been in this business WAAAAAAAAAY too long to know that I trust my guys are out taking care of my customers, and my supervisors know when its time to go.

Oh and another thing, are you going to "double dip" YOUR customers if you go plow 2", then get all done and find out it just snowed 4" on top of that??? A few of my customers have asked me to sharpen my pencil this season and give them a better rate, and I did, and promised them that I would beat their best estimate, and I did. The last thing these customers want is to pay twice for a 6" snowfall.

Thank You, and your VERY welcome


----------



## TheXpress2002

PremierLand;495749 said:


> Anyone have a forecast for tonight?


2-4 inches of snow for the general area. Between M-59 and I-69 will be 4-6 inches

The snow will be heaviest around midnight as the clipper moves through from the west, then will begin to taper down around sunrise

FWIW It has been snowing here in Canton for the last 2 hours and we have a good inch already outside the house here.

Also 1-3 inches expected Friday night into Saturday

payuppayuppayup


----------



## cgrappler135

BossPlowGuy04;495775 said:


> heys guys i need to find a new suppler for bagged salt i'm getting it from angelos right now but i hate the service there, it took them 3 weeks to get my salt spreader fixed and i don't like how i'm treated. any suggestions? i'm in novi
> thanks
> alex


If its at all possible you should use Clippers over in livonia on Stark Rd. They give great service and are way more polite than the people at Angelo's! I switched two years ago cause of how i was getting treated and am very happy that i did! They are located right off 96!


----------



## Tscape

What is the deal on the daughter over at Wixom?!? I have been treated really nice by her and really *****y by her. I had a salt spreader purchase all lined up with financing. I went in to pick it up, she handed me the paper's to read over and sign, then proceeded to walk away and ignore me very deliberately for 5-10 minutes. I took the papers with me when I walked out and went to Thesier's in South Lyon where I dropped big coin on a Sno-way spreader instead of the Buyers I tried to buy in Wixom. I have been happy with the purchase and now I only go to that place for their cheap hoses, pinc, flags, fluid, etc.

PS- Has anybody actually had one of those dusty donuts they leave out on the counter sometimes? Yikes.


----------



## TheXpress2002

I have never had a problem with Angelos. When it comes to service they were the only ones open last night when I needed some "emergency salt" plus I injured my right hand last week and messed up some tendons and since then they loaded all of my calcium for me without even asking if I needed help.


----------



## lownrangr

i love how every weather agency says something different. They have no idea what's going on! Last i heard was 1-3''

btw- anyone know bag salt prices from Angelo's off hand? I'd appreciate it!


----------



## Enviouslawns

i heard on the news north of m-59 and south of 69 can get up to 8inches in spots.


----------



## Snowpower

theplowguy1;495790 said:


> uh NO, I've been in this business WAAAAAAAAAY too long to know that I trust my guys are out taking care of my customers, and my supervisors know when its time to go.
> 
> Oh and another thing, are you going to "double dip" YOUR customers if you go plow 2", then get all done and find out it just snowed 4" on top of that??? A few of my customers have asked me to sharpen my pencil this season and give them a better rate, and I did, and promised them that I would beat their best estimate, and I did. The last thing these customers want is to pay twice for a 6" snowfall.
> 
> Thank You, and your VERY welcome


Just saying that waking up with 4 inches on the ground is most plow guys nightmare. I have commercial accounts and if I waited until they got four inches on that day at That time Of day....Id be fired.


----------



## Plow Dude

Turfscape LLC;495893 said:


> What is the deal on the daughter over at Wixom?!?
> 
> I have gotton the same bad vibe from her too. If it is the woman I am thinking about, she is pretty rude. I like to go to Clippers in Livonia anyway and now they sell plow replacement parts and salt spreaders. They are very nice there too.


----------



## PremierLand

theplowguy1;495790 said:


> uh NO, I've been in this business WAAAAAAAAAY too long to know that I trust my guys are out taking care of my customers, and my supervisors know when its time to go.
> 
> Oh and another thing, are you going to "double dip" YOUR customers if you go plow 2", then get all done and find out it just snowed 4" on top of that??? A few of my customers have asked me to sharpen my pencil this season and give them a better rate, and I did, and promised them that I would beat their best estimate, and I did. The last thing these customers want is to pay twice for a 6" snowfall.
> 
> Thank You, and your VERY welcome


so you beat their best estimate by cutting someone else's throat?

Its great to know that your judging your prices by someone else's pricing! Thats the best way to stay in business (sarcastic).

When people call and I tell them MY PRICE (not based upon someone else's) and if they say its to much I sell them on why its more money, and if they still don't want my service, I straight up tell them that I can not move on my price. Some people, I tell over the phone, before I even begin a conversation, that if they are strictly looking for the best price that they should call someone else (maybe I should give them your phone number since you beat everyones prices).


----------



## PremierLand

lownrangr;496096 said:


> i love how every weather agency says something different. They have no idea what's going on! Last i heard was 1-3''
> 
> btw- anyone know bag salt prices from Angelo's off hand? I'd appreciate it!


126 with tax for a pallet of 80 pounders


----------



## Snowpower

Turfscape LLC;495893 said:


> What is the deal on the daughter over at Wixom?!? I have been treated really nice by her and really *****y by her. I had a salt spreader purchase all lined up with financing. I went in to pick it up, she handed me the paper's to read over and sign, then proceeded to walk away and ignore me very deliberately for 5-10 minutes. I took the papers with me when I walked out and went to Thesier's in South Lyon where I dropped big coin on a Sno-way spreader instead of the Buyers I tried to buy in Wixom. I have been happy with the purchase and now I only go to that place for their cheap hoses, pinc, flags, fluid, etc.
> 
> PS- Has anybody actually had one of those dusty donuts they leave out on the counter sometimes? Yikes.


Is she the dark haired girl that sits at the desk on the far left side of the counter? I know what you're saying if it is. Theres a really nice girl that sits on the right hand side behind the counter by the scale register. Little short girl with shoulder length brown hair in blue jeans and a hoodie usually. Shes always nice. Had good service there overall and the Farmington store always treats me great on the phone.


----------



## terrapro

man i was really hoping for that storm! i went to sleep at 11:30 because im too excited to sleep. woke up at 4:00 looked out the window...no snow went back to sleep, woke up at 6:00 no snow:crying:

im just going to go ice fishing insted :bluebounc:waving:


----------



## BossPlowGuy04

TheXpress2002;496039 said:


> I have never had a problem with Angelos. When it comes to service they were the only ones open last night when I needed some "emergency salt" plus I injured my right hand last week and messed up some tendons and since then they loaded all of my calcium for me without even asking if I needed help.


i wish that was the case for me, i think maybe its because i'm a younger guy that don't take me seriously i really don't know. last night i went there to pick up a palet of ice devil and i had to load it my self the guy did't even help me he just gave me the ticket, then when i got it home i would say half the bags were frozen solid.


----------



## BossPlowGuy04

cgrappler135;495846 said:


> If its at all possible you should use Clippers over in livonia on Stark Rd. They give great service and are way more polite than the people at Angelo's! I switched two years ago cause of how i was getting treated and am very happy that i did! They are located right off 96!


i think i know where they are but i thought they just were a lawn service i did't know the sold salt? am i thinking of the same place?


----------



## TheXpress2002

BossPlowGuy04;496640 said:


> i wish that was the case for me, i think maybe its because i'm a younger guy that don't take me seriously i really don't know. last night i went there to pick up a palet of ice devil and i had to load it my self the guy did't even help me he just gave me the ticket, then when i got it home i would say half the bags were frozen solid.


I dunno, I am only 24.......lol.......thats how I screwed up my tendons in my hand by smashing some frozen salt in my dump truck with a 25lb sledge hammer.....s*** happens


----------



## Eyesell

Got to salt this morning, got up at 4:00 a.m. ( yawn ) and was done by 7:00 a.m. ( still yawning ), made a few payup


----------



## Dhouse

BossPlowGuy04;495775 said:


> heys guys i need to find a new suppler for bagged salt i'm getting it from angelos right now but i hate the service there, it took them 3 weeks to get my salt spreader fixed and i don't like how i'm treated. any suggestions? i'm in novi
> thanks
> alex


Everytime I take my airflo spreader up there to get fixed its done that day or the following day. They deliver salt when I need it. I have never had a problem with them. They have been great.


----------



## theplowguy1

PremierLand;496459 said:


> so you beat their best estimate by cutting someone else's throat?
> 
> Its great to know that your judging your prices by someone else's pricing! Thats the best way to stay in business (sarcastic).
> 
> When people call and I tell them MY PRICE (not based upon someone else's) and if they say its to much I sell them on why its more money, and if they still don't want my service, I straight up tell them that I can not move on my price. Some people, I tell over the phone, before I even begin a conversation, that if they are strictly looking for the best price that they should call someone else (maybe I should give them your phone number since you beat everyones prices).


Thats what its all about, Bud. My customers not only get the BEST price, they also get personalized service. See, I can afford to do that, where a lot of guys can't. The "other" guy is running around trying to fix his truck, or his plow won't lift, or some other problem that the customer won't tolerate. Thats where we have ALL bases covered. So yeah, it's a "cut throat" business, and if I'm not taking advantage of it, someone else would. (not sarcastic)


----------



## alternative

are you Jetski? theplowguy1.. sound similar!


----------



## PremierLand

theplowguy1;497011 said:


> Thats what its all about, Bud. My customers not only get the BEST price, they also get personalized service. See, I can afford to do that, where a lot of guys can't. The "other" guy is running around trying to fix his truck, or his plow won't lift, or some other problem that the customer won't tolerate. Thats where we have ALL bases covered. So yeah, it's a "cut throat" business, and if I'm not taking advantage of it, someone else would. (not sarcastic)


Usually the people that have good running trucks that arent broken down are either 
a) smaller companies with newer equipment and can charge more for their abilty to service promptly. 
b) people that have a day job and plow on the side for beer money and dont pay insurance but still claiming to be a snow professional. 
or
c) bigger companies who have a full time mechanic but have so many vehicles they can charge lower prices because of their volume of work.

I dont understand how people can afford to operate by another companies pricing, especially if you have a newer truck(s). From a business standpoint it does no good when your driving down prices in the industry or for yourself. It just seems like your cutting your own throat and setting yourself up for disaster, unless you have a day job or some financial backing...

Just like I tell people that call me, that if they want the cheapest price its not me, but they will get the best service. IMO basing prices by competitors prices is just setting yourself up for disaster.

There is always someone who will be lower than your price.
I guess it all depends on the person and the type of accounts they want.

*** hopefully this will not cause a war on here or get deleted. rofl


----------



## Metro Lawn

Very well stated Mark. How far will it go? To the point that we are paying the customer to service their property? I won't even get started on this subject... rofl


----------



## cgrappler135

BossPlowGuy04;496643 said:


> i think i know where they are but i thought they just were a lawn service i did't know the sold salt? am i thinking of the same place?


Yeah they used to be just their own service a few years back but now they are a supply yard too! Salt, mulch, topsoil,etc. Its on stark between 96 and plymouth!!!


----------



## Tscape

To your point, Mark: When we went up to Lansing to fight the service tax the MGIA handed us some talking points. The one point that stuck out to me the most was this: The green industry (which includes snow services as I see it), when inflation is factored in, has not given itself a raise since 1980. When you operate your business on a "cost plus" model (which why wouldn't you?) other companies' pricing does not enter into the equation. Know your costs, know your margins, price accordingly, and you will be a legitimate businessman. Otherwise you're a hack.


----------



## Metro Lawn

Turfscape LLC;497128 said:


> To your point, Mark: When we went up to Lansing to fight the service tax the MGIA handed us some talking points. The one point that stuck out to me the most was this: The green industry (which includes snow services as I see it), when inflation is factored in, has not given itself a raise since 1980. When you operate your business on a "cost plus" model (which why wouldn't you?) other companies' pricing does not enter into the equation. Know your costs, know your margins, price accordingly, and you will be a legitimate businessman. Otherwise you're a hack.


Mike, You hit the nail on the head! I can actually say that the pricing structure in this business has actually gone down since I started in 1985. It doesn't make any sense. In 1985 our basic lawn minimum was $15 and is that or lower today. Gas is over 300% more, equipment 200% more, wages 300-400% more, and so on. Yes, technology has made us more efficient to where we can do more work in less time but that's not enough. Our labor rate for service in 1985 was $35 per man hour and that is where it still is today. Wages then were 3.35 for a laborer and hour and $5 for a foreman, now most are somewhere around $12 and $18 respectively. Rather than get into a 16 paragraph rant on this subject, I will just say that the low ball concept to business using any excuse you may find to make yourself feel better isn't good for anyone but the consumer.


----------



## theplowguy1

Metro Lawn;497192 said:


> Mike, You hit the nail on the head! I can actually say that the pricing structure in this business has actually gone down since I started in 1985. It doesn't make any sense. In 1985 our basic lawn minimum was $15 and is that or lower today. Gas is over 300% more, equipment 200% more, wages 300-400% more, and so on. Yes, technology has made us more efficient to where we can do more work in less time but that's not enough. Our labor rate for service in 1985 was $35 per man hour and that is where it still is today. Wages then were 3.35 for a laborer and hour and $5 for a foreman, now most are somewhere around $12 and $18 respectively. Rather than get into a 16 paragraph rant on this subject, I will just say that the low ball concept to business using any excuse you may find to make yourself feel better isn't good for anyone but the_ consumer_.


ding, ding,ding we have a winner!!!


----------



## moosey

Metro Lawn;497192 said:


> Mike, You hit the nail on the head! I can actually say that the pricing structure in this business has actually gone down since I started in 1985. It doesn't make any sense. In 1985 our basic lawn minimum was $15 and is that or lower today. Gas is over 300% more, equipment 200% more, wages 300-400% more, and so on. Yes, technology has made us more efficient to where we can do more work in less time but that's not enough. Our labor rate for service in 1985 was $35 per man hour and that is where it still is today. Wages then were 3.35 for a laborer and hour and $5 for a foreman, now most are somewhere around $12 and $18 respectively. Rather than get into a 16 paragraph rant on this subject, I will just say that the low ball concept to business using any excuse you may find to make yourself feel better isn't good for anyone but the consumer.


WELL SAID.... Very True.


----------



## Jason Pallas

Well said - some of you older guys can remember as recent as 7-8 years back when there really wasn't that much competition in the snow removal side of the this business (landscaping). You could price your services at a reasonable rate and there was plenty of business to go around.
Then, every jackhole with a profit-sharing check from the Big 3 (yeah -remember those!) ran out and bought a truck and a plow. The "i'll beat your best deal" race to the bottom began. It's that "I can do it cheaper" marketing that continues to "F" this business up. So, when gas hits $4.50 a gallon and you're doing accounts for $25 in 10 inches of snow because you've beat everyone's best deal, you've got no one but yourself to blame. I don't mean to go on a rant here, but some guys like Metro and I have been doing this for longer than a quarter century and the biggest cancer we all face is the self-devouring, "beat your best deal"..... "businessmen".
When you adopt that business model, you set yourself up for failure and contribute to one of the biggest problems facing our industry today. When I see a Three C's or Backer or Torre & Bruglio ad that says "guaranteed cheapest prices" maybe I'll change my beliefs. Those guys are hugely successful and NEVER sell themselves as a discount service.
When you solicit those types of customers (cheap ass bargin hunters), you're begging them to nickel and dime you to death. Try to raise their price one year - you'll find out. Bye bye - you'll be gone. Like Metro said - that's one of the reasons that our prices haven't changed much at all in 20 years. It's an artificial repression of the market by "discounters" who lack the ingenuity and foresight to market themselves on anything but price point. 
Sad but True.


----------



## PremierLand

Thanks Mike, John, and Jason



theplowguy1;497205 said:


> ding, ding,ding we have a winner!!!


ding ding ding???

After reading the posts below mine, and now your saying we have a winner, this makes no since. unless you only care about the consumer and not even yourself, and if thats the case you mine as well market your business as a charity. lol.


----------



## Tscape

theplowguy1;497205 said:


> ding, ding,ding we have a winner!!!


You don't know what you think, do you?


----------



## Metro Lawn

I want to thank you guys that agree with me even though it is not my opinion, but fact.


"I plow snow just for beer money, but I drink alot!"


----------



## theplowguy1

Metro Lawn;497649 said:


> I want to thank you guys that agree with me even though it is not my opinion, but fact.
> 
> "I plow snow just for beer money, but I drink alot!"


The fact that you "think" your opinion is fact is nothing more than common sense. Don't hurt your arm patting yourself on the back, this is not rocket science. You have your price structure, WE have ours. We have been in business for many many years. Been very profitable through thick and thin. New trucks cost more money now than 20 years ago, thats a "no brainer" gas costs more now than 20 years ago, another "no brainer". Insurance is more, parts and materials, EVERYTHING goes up. None of that requires a masters degree to figure out. Listen, we are all out there to make a buck. Some companies need more "bucks" to cover more overhead. We stay VERY competitive on the money end for a reason...........not much overhead.


----------



## theplowguy1

PremierLand;497563 said:


> Thanks Mike, John, and Jason
> 
> ding ding ding???
> 
> After reading the posts below mine, and now your saying we have a winner, this makes no since. unless you only care about the consumer and not even yourself, and if thats the case you mine as well market your business as a charity. lol.


Charity, yes, we do some charity work, when we get caught up. It's a right off, and we are happy to help, once in a while.


----------



## theplowguy1

Jason Pallas;497482 said:


> Well said - some of you older guys can remember as recent as 7-8 years back when there really wasn't that much competition in the snow removal side of the this business (landscaping). You could price your services at a reasonable rate and there was plenty of business to go around.
> Then, every jackhole with a profit-sharing check from the Big 3 (yeah -remember those!) ran out and bought a truck and a plow. The "i'll beat your best deal" race to the bottom began. It's that "I can do it cheaper" marketing that continues to "F" this business up. So, when gas hits $4.50 a gallon and you're doing accounts for $25 in 10 inches of snow because you've beat everyone's best deal, you've got no one but yourself to blame. I don't mean to go on a rant here, but some guys like Metro and I have been doing this for longer than a quarter century and the biggest cancer we all face is the self-devouring, "beat your best deal"..... "businessmen".
> When you adopt that business model, you set yourself up for failure and contribute to one of the biggest problems facing our industry today. When I see a Three C's or Backer or Torre & Bruglio ad that says "guaranteed cheapest prices" maybe I'll change my beliefs. Those guys are hugely successful and NEVER sell themselves as a discount service.
> When you solicit those types of customers (cheap ass bargin hunters), you're begging them to nickel and dime you to death. Try to raise their price one year - you'll find out. Bye bye - you'll be gone. Like Metro said - that's one of the reasons that our prices haven't changed much at all in 20 years. * It's an artificial repression of the market by "discounters" who lack the ingenuity and foresight to market themselves on anything but price point. *
> Sad but True.


8 yrs ago??? how about 25 yrs. ago. Do you remember how much trucks cost back then? And gas, and salt, and parts?

Discounters???? WHAT??? I can see what you are saying, but do you understand it, LOL. It's called being competitive in a market that is NOT in control by anyone, just the weather. Gotta make it while you can, and don't blink, because the snow may be gone by then.


----------



## moosey

theplowguy1;497700 said:


> The fact that you "think" your opinion is fact is nothing more than common sense. Don't hurt your arm patting yourself on the back, this is not rocket science. You have your price structure, WE have ours. We have been in business for many many years. Been very profitable through thick and thin. New trucks cost more money now than 20 years ago, thats a "no brainer" gas costs more now than 20 years ago, another "no brainer". Insurance is more, parts and materials, EVERYTHING goes up. None of that requires a masters degree to figure out. Listen, we are all out there to make a buck. Some companies need more "bucks" to cover more overhead. We stay VERY competitive on the money end for a reason...........not much overhead.


I don't think you understand. Prices have remained the same but the income you 
generate has not.

25 years ago = $25 lawn = $18 in the pocket
today = $25 lawn -= $2 in the pocket or should I say the bank

Everyone else in a service has had prices go up in the last 25 years and there income level has gone up too! But they are now running into the same thing we are. There is so much competition out there they are dropping prices. Trust me I know. I have been doing this for the last 20 years and building houses and other carpentry work the same amount of time. I'm also 3rd Generation in this Business. All in all I think if everyone would stay within a couple dollars it would work out for everyone. But when someone bids a job that is $20 and really should be at $45-50 it really burns our arse to the core.

Just my .02 cents worth.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Sure is a huge similarity between jetskiman and Plowguy1, wonder if the ISP's match???


----------



## firelwn82

Just what I was gonna say. The two are twins. Same ramblings from both and neither make sense. Just quit arguing with him, its not worth it.


----------



## Jason Pallas

Yeah - agreed. I think it's much better to stick to the productive discussions rather than trying to argue with that type of point of view. I think the consensus here speaks to that.
With that said, looks like we might get 1-2 for Sat. morn./day..... then back up to the 30s and 40s for the first part of next week. That'd be a welcome change. It was friggin' cold this a.m!


----------



## Tscape

You know, jetskiplowguy1 aside, the whole discussion makes me feel pretty good about the solidarity we have as a group on this subject. Hang in there guys, this economy is just challenging us. It ain't dead yet!


----------



## Jason Pallas

Turfscape didn't you mean JetskiPlowguy1MacombLawn&Snow? Ahhhh the good old days!


----------



## Enviouslawns

haha i was looking for a building to lease yesterday and i came across macombs yard, if i remember right he had like 40 crews lol


----------



## Metro Lawn

theplowguy1;497701 said:


> Charity, yes, we do some charity work, when we get caught up. It's a right off, and we are happy to help, once in a while.


Well, I see you haven't done your homework on this one. The donation of a service is NOT deductable.

_IRS.gov

Contributions you cannot deduct at all include contributions made to specific individuals, political organizations and candidates, the value of your time or services, and the cost of raffles, bingo, or other games of chance. You cannot deduct contributions that you give to qualified organizations if, as a result, you receive or expect to receive a financial or economic benefit equal to the contribution._


----------



## Tscape

OMG! Is it really you Macomb?!? I believe it is! It was the faulty tax info that gave you away. Now I won't even have to read your posts to know you're wrong. That is going to be so convenient for me going forward.


----------



## Enviouslawns

Im lookin to get a ford dump this spring brand new or used not sure yet. but you guys have any advice on what dealer to go to. i live at 25 n romeo plank so theres a few around here just wondering where you guys have had a good experience.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Metro Lawn;497895 said:


> Well, I see you haven't done your homework on this one. The donation of a service is NOT deductable.
> 
> _IRS.gov
> 
> Contributions you cannot deduct at all include contributions made to specific individuals, political organizations and candidates, the value of your time or services, and the cost of raffles, bingo, or other games of chance. You cannot deduct contributions that you give to qualified organizations if, as a result, you receive or expect to receive a financial or economic benefit equal to the contribution._


Metro, did you read through the whole thing? Especially the following?

You cannot deduct contributions that you give to qualified organizations *if, as a result, you receive or expect to receive a financial or economic benefit equal to the contribution.*

If he doesn't receive anything back, it is deductible. There are limitations on the amount one can deduct though. I do it all the time, based on my current CPA and all my previous CPA's advice.


----------



## alternative

Mark Oomkes;497750 said:


> Sure is a huge similarity between jetskiman and Plowguy1, wonder if the ISP's match???


I already figured that out after his first post...but WHO CARES. just ignore him.


----------



## Metro Lawn

btw: Today is the 30th anniversary of the "Blizzard of '78"


----------



## Keith_480231

I Have it on pretty good authority that Macomb is in JAIL again for more bad check writing/tax problems. Oh boy!!!

Jason, did you tackle that tree job yet??? Just checking. If you need a hand for anything else let me know. Thanks again Keith.


----------



## Keith_480231

Has been 30 years eh? Remember winters being somewhat like that all the time. The good ole days. What does everyone think as to why such the change here in the Winter? I am still staying that when Mt.St.Helens exploded it changed jet strams or something?


----------



## Metro Lawn

Mark Oomkes;497903 said:


> Metro, did you read through the whole thing? Especially the following?
> 
> You cannot deduct contributions that you give to qualified organizations *if, as a result, you receive or expect to receive a financial or economic benefit equal to the contribution.*
> 
> If he doesn't receive anything back, it is deductible. There are limitations on the amount one can deduct though. I do it all the time, based on my current CPA and all my previous CPA's advice.


This was heavily discussed on LawnSite. The write off becomes a benefit and in turn makes it non-deductable. I tried to deduct my services in this way and had it flagged and removed by the IRS. I will look up the actual IRS topic they sent me when they denied my deduction.


----------



## Tscape

Mark Oomkes;497903 said:


> Metro, did you read through the whole thing? Especially the following?
> 
> You cannot deduct contributions that you give to qualified organizations *if, as a result, you receive or expect to receive a financial or economic benefit equal to the contribution.*
> 
> If he doesn't receive anything back, it is deductible. There are limitations on the amount one can deduct though. I do it all the time, based on my current CPA and all my previous CPA's advice.


I read that as being separate as it pertains to something like a "gift in kind" wherein you give a product and try to deduct it's retail value.


----------



## Tscape

Metro Lawn;497911 said:


> btw: Today is the 30th anniversary of the "Blizzard of '78"


I will have to get my "Blizzard of '78 photos from my mother! We lived in Traverse City at the time and the snow was drifted up over the roof!


----------



## Metro Lawn

Turfscape LLC;497932 said:


> I will have to get my "Blizzard of '78 photos from my mother! We lived in Traverse City at the time and the snow was drifted up over the roof!


Snow amounts from 12"-36" and drifts as high as 25' reported in some cases. We had them around 8' in St. Clair Shores. I remember the only door on our house we could use was the patio door because our patio was covered by an awning and the swing doors were covered with 5-6' of snow.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Turfscape LLC;497929 said:


> I read that as being separate as it pertains to something like a "gift in kind" wherein you give a product and try to deduct it's retail value.


If my corporation donates to a charitable organization, it is deductible. I don't think it is 100%, but it is deductible. If I donate services or materials, but expect to receive something in return--money, gift, membership, etc--it is not deductible.

It is just like a citizen making a charitable donation.


----------



## Metro Lawn

Mark Oomkes;497961 said:


> If my corporation donates to a charitable organization, it is deductible. I don't think it is 100%, but it is deductible. If I donate services or materials, but expect to receive something in return--money, gift, membership, etc--it is not deductible.
> 
> It is just like a citizen making a charitable donation.


Mark, You can write of the material as an expense, but the "service" ie: time/labor is not deductable.

example:
I plow my church but don't charge them for it. The job is worth $200 retail. I can't write it off as a $200 donation, I can only write of actual expenses like fuel/wages.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Metro Lawn;497979 said:


> Mark, You can write of the material as an expense, but the "service" ie: time/labor is not deductable.
> 
> example:
> I plow my church but don't charge them for it. The job is worth $200 retail. I can't write it off as a $200 donation, I can only write of actual expenses like fuel/wages.


Not so sure, I'll check with my CPA. That isn't how I understand it, but I could very well be wrong.


----------



## Metro Lawn

Mark Oomkes;497994 said:


> Not so sure, I'll check with my CPA. That isn't how I understand it, but I could very well be wrong.


Just think of the abuse this could cause if it were a legal deduction. That $200 job is now worth $1000 and so on. If I could legally do this, I could plow 3 or 4 churches that if they were normal job would pay say $800 and write them off for a $5000 deduction because I could say that my price is anything I want it to be. What we do now is I bill the church, the church writes me a check, and I write the church a check back for the same amount. Now it became a cash donation, but there is a paper trail and that is what the irs wants.


----------



## Enviouslawns

Weather.com is saying 1-2 inches tonite starting around 1am,


----------



## Superior L & L

YEah i love 1-2" just enough to make the money $$$$$$$$$$$$$$


----------



## bigjeeping

Metro Lawn;498025 said:


> Just think of the abuse this could cause if it were a legal deduction. That $200 job is now worth $1000 and so on.


This is the exact reason why. In accounting they teach that services are not deductible because there is no way to put a tangible value on someone's time.

If someone asked what your time was worth what would you say? I would say that a business owner's time is priceless. Or if they wanted an exact number.. maybe $500/hr.


----------



## Niteman9

Metro Lawn;498025 said:


> Just think of the abuse this could cause if it were a legal deduction. That $200 job is now worth $1000 and so on. If I could legally do this, I could plow 3 or 4 churches that if they were normal job would pay say $800 and write them off for a $5000 deduction because I could say that my price is anything I want it to be. What we do now is I bill the church, the church writes me a check, and I write the church a check back for the same amount. Now it became a cash donation, but there is a paper trail and that is what the irs wants.


They write you a check which you now have to claim as income. Then you donate this same amount which is a deduction. So the in tax terms is just like you did it for free. Why bother all the check writing. I guess I don't get it.


----------



## lownrangr

someone told me tonight they heard around 1 inch. I'm hoping for 2 though! Right now it looks like it'll be 1'' with the way it's coming down, or lack there of.

wow, i wish i was around for the blizzard of '78. I wasn't born yet, but it looks like it would have been fun to play around in.


----------



## Enviouslawns

jsut finished salting there saying 1-2inches is still suppose to come, wouldnt mind salting again today.....


----------



## bigjeeping

1-3/4 inch here in a2 and still coming down lightly. Planning on plowing the resis in a few hours. This winter has been great to all of us payup


----------



## Superior L & L

We finished salting about a hour ago and everything was still covering over. It looks like its stopped now so we will be off again to re salt and plow residence"s


----------



## Five Star Lawn Care LLC

this is definatly been a busy week....ill be glad when the temp gets above 32 for a couple of days....well off to a party then back at around midnight to salt everything agian


----------



## cgrappler135

Yeah this has been my single busiest week in about 3 years! I think we got in 5 saltings and 2 plows! Not complainng though but it will be nice to have a couple days above freezing! hey Five Star are you still doing Levan Medical? Didnt look like one of your trucks salting the other day!


----------



## Five Star Lawn Care LLC

we still have it....


----------



## TheXpress2002

I am so glad for a 2 day vacation.......:bluebounc:redbouncepurplebouxysport


----------



## Eyesell

bigjeeping;498619 said:


> This winter has been great to all of us payup


Not for me, if I look at the amount of plowing I did vs. other years, I'm way off. What I think you should of said was it started great, with the BIG December we had, but it's nothing but normal right now, a plowing event here or there and salting a few times a week. I need to plow once a week at least, otherwise business as usual


----------



## TheXpress2002

Keep an eye for Wednesday morning for a rapid flash freeze as that cold front moves through. Secondly there is going to be a large and powerful snowstorm for Thursday night and Friday. Right now this storm looks to have the exact same track as the December 16th storm.


A little longer range shows one for next Tuesday, this one on the models looks to be absolutely crippling if it does hold


----------



## Jason Pallas

Confirmed - NOAA says that we could see 6+ inches Thurs/Fri if the track holds (although European models have the track to the west of us).

Xpress2002 - where did you get the forecast for next Tuesday?


----------



## Eyesell

TheXpress2002;500267 said:


> A little longer range shows one for next Tuesday, this one on the models looks to be absolutely crippling if it does hold


Great, I'm going outta town next week and will miss this if it does hit :crying:


----------



## firelwn82

Damn. I like the 2-4 inch pushes though. I really don't enjoy working 26-28 hours, I do how ever enjoy the money that comes along with it though. payup


----------



## TheXpress2002

Jason Pallas;500284 said:


> Confirmed - NOAA says that we could see 6+ inches Thurs/Fri if the track holds (although European models have the track to the west of us).
> 
> Xpress2002 - where did you get the forecast for next Tuesday?


The GFS model for next Tuesday.

For the next week or so I am going with the GFS because of the trend that it has with the low pressures systems following up the fronts from Texas. This is the same trend that we had the last 2 weeks of December.

This is going to be a very active 2 weeks ahead of us


----------



## Jason Pallas

You meant FIRST two weeks of December right?


----------



## TheXpress2002

Jason Pallas;500438 said:


> You meant FIRST two weeks of December right?


Yes, sorry


----------



## Jason Pallas

Well looks like you're right. They've all but tossed out the Euro - models which favored a more westerly track to the low. Right now it looks like the low will track somewhere between Pittsburgh (sp?) and Detroit. Which means that SE MI is going to get it. Just how much remains to be seen but 6 inches or more looks to be the smart bet.
Damm - I was just getting to like those little 1-3 inchers. There's still a ptype issue which may cut into totals and also give us a lot of wet heavy stuff to work with - great, just great.


----------



## Enviouslawns

Ya from what i heard its gonna be a nice storm, the only good thing about more then 5 inches is i get to double charge the commercial accounts, and looks like we will be able to get some salting in on wednesday morning......been a great winter for my first year i think........payuppayuppayuppayup


----------



## firelwn82

Anything over six I can double charge all of my customers. You only double your comm.??


----------



## TheXpress2002

Just a heads up for tonight. It seems that the cold front will make its way here a little bit quicker than expected causing some of the rain to turn over to snow. Most areas will see 1-2 inches with some areas seeing possibly more (west and north) This will be a mess for rush hour traffic.

Thursday Night / Friday storm looks to be on the same track payuppayuppayup


----------



## Enviouslawns

Just my comm. are double charge, all my residentials are $400.00 prepaid with a 1.5 inch trigger.


----------



## Keith_480231

You got Seasonal customers in Macomb to pay $400.00 per season??? Wow!!! Can you give your secret to me???


----------



## Enviouslawns

most of em are my lawn customers but i advertised 10% off of it and got like 15 more calls and 5 of the people just called me and said they saw my ad and didnt mention anything at all about 10% off so i just charged em normal..cant beat that


----------



## PremierLand

Keith_480231;501314 said:


> You got Seasonal customers in Macomb to pay $400.00 per season??? Wow!!! Can you give your secret to me???


Depending on the drive, I think thats kinda cheap, unless they are ALL 8x50ft drives. That is only $34 per push. I have drives that pay anywhere from $35, $45, up to $75 per push.

Unless you just pray it snows 8 times instead of 12, that way it'd be $50 per push. I guess it just depends on the driveway and how many times you push it, and what the trigger is.


----------



## Enviouslawns

ive only done the driveways 4 times so far and it only takes like 5 minutes a house so for me its been worth it id say


----------



## Keith_480231

Don't know where your customers are Premier but that is all of Macomb. The small 2 pad wide drive and about 40 - 60 feet long with garage at the end. I agree with you whole heartedly that it is a good price but from what I have seen in the past few years, the homeowners don't want to pay $200.00 per season let alone $400.00!!! Glad to see that someone is "sticking to their guns" and getting decient pay.:salute:


----------



## alternative

Screw the residentials... i wont touch one for less than 45. The very few of them I do, I have had for over 15 yrs and they pay $50 ,and thats a small drive. I hate driveways!


----------



## alternative

Too many guys out there work TOO cheap.


----------



## axl

Just wondering what everybody's plan of action is going to be tonight. Salt before the snow comes to prevent all the rain from freezing up on pavement before snow falls??? Or just normal business as usual....plow then salt


----------



## Plow Dude

Does anyone have any opinion on what to expect Friday? I am hearing different forcasts. Chuck said *if *it does snow it will be 6"+, but a guy on channel 7 said maybe 3." When I'm looking at the doppler I don't even see what system they are talking about. Anyways, just thought I'd get some opinions. Thanks!


----------



## Superior L & L

These guys cannot even predict what will happen the next day. Yet all week they have been talking about "THE FRIDAY STORM!!!"


----------



## Superior L & L

Plow Dude;501948 said:


> Does anyone have any opinion on what to expect Friday? I am hearing different forcasts. Chuck said *if *it does snow it will be 6"+, but a guy on channel 7 said maybe 3." When I'm looking at the doppler I don't even see what system they are talking about. Anyways, just thought I'd get some opinions. Thanks!


My opinion for Friday is "POSSIBLE SNOW"


----------



## MStine315

axl;501903 said:


> Just wondering what everybody's plan of action is going to be tonight. Salt before the snow comes to prevent all the rain from freezing up on pavement before snow falls??? Or just normal business as usual....plow then salt


They're saying 1-3 for us up this way. I'll get up at 3 or 4 am and go from there. Might be a salt run, might be a plow event. We'll find out in the morning. One thing about it, is with the rain, then "flash freeze," then snow on top with 20-30 mph winds, even if we get 2-3 it'll all blow off anyway. What happens, happens. As for Friday, I'm with Superior, these things track all over the place. Wasn't just a few weeks ago they called for 1-2 and we got like 4? And Saturday they were saying 3-5 and we got 1 1/2.


----------



## Jason Pallas

Man I just got from driving across the state to Niles and back..... had to pick up a used Exmark HP 48" rider w/23 kaw... got it for $2400... gotta love that.

Anyway, I remember 15 years ago when the going seasonal price for snow removal was between $550-$650. Damm days have changed since then .... definitely for the worst. I had a customer call and quit last week because she got a per time price of $25. We had been charging her $38. Man, I can't compete with prices like that. I just told her that I couldn't meet that price because I pay for insurance and have a fleet of trucks that will ensure that her place gets done no matter what (unlike the fly-by night she hired). 
Kudos to Premier for standing pat on your price. That's the way we gotta do it.
As per the forecast, the system isn't even onshore yet. They expect it to arrive by Wed am. At that point, they'll know a LITTLE more (emphasis on Little). Till then, you're right..... they can barely predict that tommorrow night will be Dark... LOL.
For my money, NOAA has the best and most accurate forecast (your govt dollars at work for you!). I've found that with business and military interests all over the world, the one thing that the govt can certainly do very well is forecast the weather. Although, even NOAA can't pinpoint an amount this far out. The best they say now is up to 6+ inches falling between 6am Fri and 12am Sat. I'm sure it will change 3-4 times by Thurs night. Heavier snow closer to Lake Erie and South - lighter amounts North.


Keith, will call you.


----------



## Keith_480231

I'll be waiting for your call. Thanks man :salute:


----------



## Five Star Lawn Care LLC

looks like the livonia area is going to slide right into that dry slot on the radar.....sweet....i dont want to plow tonight.....just give me a good salting and im as happy as can be


----------



## TheXpress2002

Nice quick morning......payup

Time to rest up for the long, dragged out, 14 cups of coffee, 2 pairs of socks day on Thrus night / Friday

FYI.....Winter storm watch has been posted for the area for Thurs night through Friday

Latest models show the low pressure heading over Cleveland. That is the most favorable track for snowfall for SE Michigan.payuppayuppayup


----------



## Leisure Time LC

Accuweather and WWJ is only calling for 1-3" Thurs night into Friday now. Last night they were saying 4-8" will fall.


----------



## alternative

We'll get a dusting..


----------



## TheXpress2002

Leisure Time LC;502346 said:


> Accuweather and WWJ is only calling for 1-3" Thurs night into Friday now. Last night they were saying 4-8" will fall.


WWJ goes by the Accuweather forecast. Thats why their jingle is "and now for your Accuweather forecast from Dr. Joe Soebel"

We *WILL* get hit. This is exactly the same set-up as the Dec 16th storm. I recieved 10 inches from that storm


----------



## smoore45

You never know with all these weather orgs... Weather.com predicted 2-4inches for the Monroe area LAST NIGHT and all i had was a frozen truck and garage door!:realmad:

We'll know when the snow starts flying tomrrow night. Til then, I'm going to bed just in case...


----------



## TheXpress2002

Here is what I think will happen.....

*6-10 INCHES*
*5-8 INCHES*
*4-6 INCHES*
*2-3 INCHES MIXED WITH SLEET*


----------



## Eyesell

You guys, I can't stop laughing when I read this thread, come on now, your all weather guys right... I have to agree with Superior L & L, I don't hold my breath anymore cause the weather guys are more often *WRONG* then right. You know how many times I've gotten up cause they said Snow tomorrow morning and nothing, then I can't fall back asleep :crying:

Anyhow, I hope just enough to plow, I don't need anything over 4"


----------



## TheXpress2002

Eyesell;502545 said:


> You guys, I can't stop laughing when I read this thread, come on now, your all weather guys right... I have to agree with Superior L & L, I don't hold my breath anymore cause the weather guys are more often *WRONG* then right. You know how many times I've gotten up cause they said Snow tomorrow morning and nothing, then I can't fall back asleep :crying:
> 
> Anyhow, I hope just enough to plow, I don't need anything over 4"


The only reason I do this is because of the point you made, I am tired of the weathermen playing games. I feel sometimes it is more news driven than what occurs or they wait until the last minute because they dont want to look like idiots. That is the reason I began to pay for my weather forecasts so that I can learn for myself what will be taking place.


----------



## Superior L & L

Im predicting 1-12" for Thursay night and Friday morning!


----------



## sefh

I don't think that were going to get as much as they say...still waiting for that big one though


----------



## Jason Pallas

TheXpress2002;502614 said:


> The only reason I do this is because of the point you made, I am tired of the weathermen playing games. I feel sometimes it is more news driven than what occurs or they wait until the last minute because they dont want to look like idiots. That is the reason I began to pay for my weather forecasts so that I can learn for myself what will be taking place.


I completely agree. It's a known fact that the weather forecasts are actually the highest rated portions of the newscasts. That's the reason they tease them at the begining of the newscast and then bury them at the end - so that people stay with the newscast for the whole thing. It's another reason that they hype the weather so much. They love to whip the public into a frenzy - ultimately it sells ad spots.
If you think about it, it is pretty impressive that they can actually predict the path (within a couple hundred miles) of a storm that hasn't even formed - 7 to 10 days ahead. But, I still blame them for hyping the crap out of it though.


----------



## TheXpress2002

Jason Pallas;502749 said:


> If you think about it, it is pretty impressive that they can actually predict the path (within a couple hundred miles) of a storm that hasn't even formed - 7 to 10 days ahead. But, I still blame them for hyping the crap out of it though.


What people dont understand is all forecast are based on senerios of past storms.

Now that we have waited until the last minute with this storm. NOAA has issued a heavy snow warning for us.


----------



## Jason Pallas

Funny that you would say that about past scenarios as NOAA made a comparison/contrast with the New Year's Day storm in the forecast discussion. I haven't seen that in a long time.


----------



## Eyesell

Ok I get it, I just use Weatherbug, it's free and usually pretty accurate. Where it gets it's data I'm not sure, maybe from one of the places you guys pay, I don't know.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Stop jinxing it, you guys can have it. All of it.


----------



## alternative

I read the discussions Jason, but where do you get your models?


----------



## Dhouse

Superior L & L;502644 said:


> Im predicting 1-12" for Thursay night and Friday morning!


Nice prediction, you must work for channel 4.


----------



## truck5029

*weather forcasting*

who cares what they say on the boob tube. I believe in the old way.If its bright outside it must daytime if its dark its night if everything is wet its raining if thing is white its snowing.


----------



## Eyesell

truck5029;503361 said:


> who cares what they say on the boob tube. I believe in the old way.If its bright outside it must daytime if its dark its night if everything is wet its raining if thing is white its snowing.


Exactally, well said...


----------



## Metro Lawn

I am old school. I use the never wrong weather rock.

rock is wet = raining
rock has snow on it = snowing
rock has shadow = sunny
ect. ect,


----------



## sefh

And when the snow is there we go out and play and make payup


----------



## lawnmasters2006

light to heavy snow...in battle creek 12 pm:bluebounc


----------



## axl

*Insurance!!!!!*

Hey Fellas I just changed my insurance carrier and they saved me a bunch a money. I just got a 1 Million dollar policy on both landscaping and snow plowing, plus 25,000 in equipment coverage and 5,000 in unsheduled tools for a grand total of $1,489. The breakdown for the liability coverage is Landscaping---$395, Snow Removal---$658, Inland Marine coverage for 25K of scheduled equip is---$239, 5K of unscheduled (tools)---$172

Also I acquired commercial auto insurance for my 2006 F250 for $1,037 a year


----------



## Eyesell

Who's your carrier ???


----------



## firelwn82

DAMN axl I want to know your agent, pronto.


----------



## Superior L & L

axl;503514 said:


> Hey Fellas I just changed my insurance carrier and they saved me a bunch a money. I just got a 1 Million dollar policy on both landscaping and snow plowing, plus 25,000 in equipment coverage and 5,000 in unsheduled tools for a grand total of $1,489. The breakdown for the liability coverage is Landscaping---$395, Snow Removal---$658, Inland Marine coverage for 25K of scheduled equip is---$239, 5K of unscheduled (tools)---$172
> 
> Also I acquired commercial auto insurance for my 2006 F250 for $1,037 a year


Off the top of my head i dont know what we pay for all that different stuff. I do know we just re wrote our auto for $550 per truck per year (12 trucks)


----------



## Eyesell

6 more hrs. and the Pennies from Heaven start falling :redbounce:redbounce

What time you' all gettin' up ??


----------



## Enviouslawns

Im thinking ill leave around 4and just plow no salt besides that walks, any go back every few hours. but well see its suppose to start at 10 tonite and go till mid afternoon tomorrow.

payuppayuppayuppayup


----------



## Superior L & L

I'll take just two inches please oh great snow god!


----------



## alternative

Go back every few hours.. for 6"?? I think i'll plow most of them once before 9am and then work tomorrow night.


----------



## Milwaukee

Wow today is so cold and I was curious if my ford 601 could start. yes it got 1 spin then bam it run.

But last year we have hard time to start and use lot starter fluid to get run.

They claim we get 3 to 5 inches tomorrow but I don't know if it sure.


----------



## Enviouslawns

alternative;503868 said:


> Go back every few hours.. for 6"?? I think i'll plow most of them once before 9am and then work tomorrow night.


Im not sure how to approach it, this is my first year doin comm. plowing and they want the majority of it cleared most of the time so and tips from some of you experienced plowers would be greatly appreciated


----------



## Tscape

Enviouslawns;503990 said:


> Im not sure how to approach it, this is my first year doin comm. plowing and they want the majority of it cleared most of the time so and tips from some of you experienced plowers would be greatly appreciated


In a storm like this, hit the drive lanes and go on to the next one. Don't worry about stacking snow, just drop plow and circle around the place and boogie.


----------



## Enviouslawns

Turfscape LLC;504040 said:


> In a storm like this, hit the drive lanes and go on to the next one. Don't worry about stacking snow, just drop plow and circle around the place and boogie.


what about salting and the walks?


----------



## firelwn82

Enviouslawns;503990 said:


> Im not sure how to approach it, this is my first year doin comm. plowing and they want the majority of it cleared most of the time so and tips from some of you experienced plowers would be greatly appreciated


 Well your pretty much dedicated to your Commercial stuff. Well atleast I am. I Let 3 inches pile up and move it. Then another 3 and so on until it stops. Then I will go back and clean everything up later. My Commercial are the bread money, Resi's are butter money. I can deal without butter, if you know what I mean.


----------



## Enviouslawns

firelwn82;504054 said:


> Well your pretty much dedicated to your Commercial stuff. Well atleast I am. I Let 3 inches pile up and move it. Then another 3 and so on until it stops. Then I will go back and clean everything up later. My Commercial are the bread money, Resi's are butter money. I can deal without butter, if you know what I mean.


ya i totally understand that, as far as salting goes wait till you go to clean up or just hit the walks every time? and for billing if u go there every time 3 inches piles up and say its 3 times, you would charge for three pushes right? sorry for all the ?'s but ima rookie lol and just wanna do it the most cost effective way


----------



## Metro Lawn

Enviouslawns;504052 said:


> what about salting and the walks?


There really isn't a point. In a heavy snow, they will cover back up in only a few minutes.


----------



## terrapro

yeah im having a hard time believing we will see 10" let alone 4" 

we will see at 4am i guess


----------



## Enviouslawns

according to one web site its been snowing where im at for the last 2 hours and i havent seen a flake. lol im sure well get enough to at least plow


----------



## Metro Lawn

2:45 AM and not even a flake of snow here yet......?????????


----------



## procut

I gotta say, I'm a little dissapointed. As of now, we have maybe in an inch at the most. Its currently snowing, but its real lite.


----------



## Enviouslawns

bout a quater inch on the ground right now, another hour till it is suppose to pick up where im at what time everyone planning on putting the plows down?xysport


----------



## PremierLand

Its hard to say, just playing it by ear. 

MY guess is 3 inches. Thats what ive been thinking the past 2 days, however several other places are still saying 4-6", and one is saying 3.5".

At this rate, we might have to go salt.


----------



## cgrappler135

bout to go check my lots in about a half hour. Salted my sidewalk here in redford before i went to bed and its just wet so im sure my salted lots are about the same. Ch. 2 just showed a total of 4.4 inches for the detroit area after its said and done!


----------



## Enviouslawns

ya i live at 25 and romeo plank and they said up to 12 inches for us last nite, and now there saying 6inches. its really picking up now tho.


----------



## PremierLand

Enviouslawns;504355 said:


> ya i live at 25 and romeo plank and they said up to 12 inches for us last nite, and now there saying 6inches. its really picking up now tho.


thats odd, you are 6 miles from me, and there is nothing coming down.


----------



## Enviouslawns

its coming down really good here now, we'll at least be able to salt lol


----------



## Metro Lawn

Got a good coating now. Gonna go salt and wait to see what happens later. I for one am glad not to get 12"!!!!!


----------



## Enviouslawns

ya me to i didnt even wana look outside when i woke up. i much rather just have 4-6


----------



## alternative

It just started here in SCS about 430..about a 1/4 inch now=light, moderate.


----------



## Enviouslawns

got almost an inch here im off to salt and then see what happens hope everyone makes some good payup payup


----------



## lawnmasters2006

good 4 + of snow in battle creek...an its coming down real good...well its of to plowing......play safe...play hard


----------



## Sharpcut 1

Welcome to Blizzard of 08 !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Eyesell

Yeah, chalk one up for the Detroit Weather men again, oh yeah, start snowing by midnight, WRONG once again. Didn't start snowing till 5:30 am, had me up all night :crying::realmad:

Anyhow, I just got in, will probably have to go out and do some clean-ups after 5:00 PM when everyone goes home.

Hope all is well for you fellow plowers out there, making payup


----------



## Enviouslawns

Weather man was wrong again nothing close to 10 inches, the most i plowed was 4.5 inches, done for now just some cleanup later.


----------



## Burkartsplow

Sharpcut 1;504586 said:


> Welcome to Blizzard of 08 !!!!!!!!!!!!!


That is a good one.


----------



## TheXpress2002

TheXpress2002;502467 said:


> Here is what I think will happen.....
> 
> *6-10 INCHES*
> *5-8 INCHES*
> *4-6 INCHES*
> *2-3 INCHES MIXED WITH SLEET*


Well I think I was closer than the weather people with my forecast.

(link back to post 3098)


----------



## Superior L & L

Superior L & L;502644 said:


> Im predicting 1-12" for Thursay night and Friday morning!


Look i was right on with my snow amounts!!
I would say we got about 5" +/-


----------



## Milwaukee

We got 5 inches but they are so heavy snow that no one could shovel until they use snowblower or tractor. I did for 5 peoples because they couldn't use snowblower or their tractor is under power for that.


----------



## 2FAST4U

all done, got in from the harrison twp. area did my drive and showed not bad for 12 1/2 hours. payup payup hope every one had fun with the Blizzard of 08


----------



## procut

Ended up getting about 5;5" all said and done. I'm headed back out in few hours to do touch ups and few driveways at vacant houses.


----------



## firelwn82

Stupid damn weather people. All this damn Technology and they can't predict a damn thing. Gosh IDIOTS.


----------



## lawnmasters2006

we got a good 8 " in battle creek...12 + hours of plowing


----------



## Tscape

Test post:

jetskiman


----------



## alternative

Turfscape LLC;506065 said:


> Test post:
> 
> jetskiman


LOL "theplowguy1"


----------



## PremierLand

4 of my guys got 12 hours each. I was out for 22 hours.

Overall everything went great, no accidents, no complaints, nobody called to ask where we were, and I am usually out for at least 30 hours when it snows, so it was great to get done "early" for once.


----------



## Keith_480231

What happened to the posts again? You would think that he would get sick of getting his posts deleted? Maybe not I guess it is not that important to me to be a idiot.


----------



## PremierLand

Wow, he must really be addicted to plowsite. 

Moderator, I suppose you should delete my above posting #3158.


----------



## bigjeeping

All you dump truck owners.. how often do you change the hydro fluid in your pump? And what type of fluid do you use?

The owner's manual for my pump doesn't say anything about it.


----------



## alternative

I never change the fluid.. my oldest dump is a '98 and it works fine. Had an '88 until 4 years ago and NEVER change that oil either. Just be sure to keep it full.


----------



## Jason Pallas

Damm - what did I miss? Someone PM me. That's what I get - not log in for a day and miss it all.


----------



## Superior L & L

Keith_480231;506196 said:


> What happened to the posts again? You would think that he would get sick of getting his posts deleted? Maybe not I guess it is not that important to me to be a idiot.


How come they delete his post? and how can u tell


----------



## Superior L & L

just got informed that there is a salt shortage around here. One of the suppliers that we buy from has lost one of his suppliers and the other has raised his price by 10 dollars a yd. One of the guys we buy train loads from has also had a hard time getting loads. I guess they are only delivering to county and federal contracts. Anyone else hearing this?


----------



## TheXpress2002

Superior L & L;506901 said:


> just got informed that there is a salt shortage around here. One of the suppliers that we buy from has lost one of his suppliers and the other has raised his price by 10 dollars a yd. One of the guys we buy train loads from has also had a hard time getting loads. I guess they are only delivering to county and federal contracts. Anyone else hearing this?


Yes I have heard the same thing. I was told though from one of my suppliers though that they will be ok because they pre order.


----------



## wilburn

We haven't had no problem getting our salt. We get ours from Morton. If you run out we sell our salt also. We are in troy.


----------



## lawnmasters2006

*plow an salter wanted*

lookin for a plow an a salter for a new fleet truck we got its a chevy k1500 full size blazer....wht u got ???????


----------



## Enviouslawns

anybody ever use 1800-get-salt for bulk and palletts delivered???

www.1800getsalt.com

there on 11 mile and evergreen


----------



## Jason Pallas

So, here we go again. Forecast says 5-9 inches and heavy snow for Flint/Tri-cities to Thumb area for Tues. Night into Wednesday - the rest of SE MI is going to get 2 to 5 inches.


----------



## Enviouslawns

Wow last i heard was just just a dusting, wouldnt mind plowing again tho make some payup

Talk about low ballin look at this guy http://big-js.com/landscaping.htm


----------



## lawnman20

Wilburn where in troy are you would like some info on buying salt from you


----------



## Superior L & L

Enviouslawns;507481 said:


> Wow last i heard was just just a dusting, wouldnt mind plowing again tho make some payup
> 
> Talk about low ballin look at this guy http://big-js.com/landscaping.htm


Wow what a deal. I should hire him to cut all our lawns and i'd make a ton


----------



## alternative

Superior L & L;507812 said:


> Wow what a deal. I should hire him to cut all our lawns and i'd make a ton


This guy is so FULL of sh*t.. Very unprofessional.

I like that "trip point" at the doorway of his Paver porch job..lol

This guy is a perfect example of what is ruining our industry, driving the prices down and putting this FALSE price of what the service is worth in the customers head. Come on LARGE LAWNS for $13. I dont care if you have 20 in a row. The large lawns he does are worth at least double. Whenever I get a call from a customer saying they arent happy with their service, I ask who...and when they say his name I just laugh and tell them, "our service is about double the cost" You get what you pay for. Some hire, some dont. Good..because I dont want CHEAP seeking customers anyway.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

At $13 a cut on large lawns, 3 free mowings, $50 off the initial bill I think maybe with his initials he'll be doing something else to his customers.


----------



## lawnmasters2006

glad he not in my area...wht a cheap.a**


----------



## Sharpcut 1

Alternative,
Let me guess, the company you are refering to is at the begining of the alphabet!!!! LOL

When I had my Builders license, you had to have your address in any of your advertising. Anybody know if that still applies??? If it does, we should call him out to see if his business is even registered. If he does that big an area, his routes certainly are'nt tight!!

Lawnman, I believe Wilburn is Parks Landscaping.


----------



## wilburn

I guess everyone is right we have been cut off our salt also.Lawnman70 we're at 1401 Souter. South off Maple between Rochester and Stephenson.


----------



## Eastside Eric

Enviouslawns;507481 said:


> Wow last i heard was just just a dusting, wouldnt mind plowing again tho make some payup
> 
> Talk about low ballin look at this guy http://big-js.com/landscaping.htm


20 years in business in Grosse Pointe and I have never seen this joker (big J landscaping).
Where are all the posts to defend this $13 guy?. Last year when I complained about these types I got hammered by Metro and others.
I agree that type of advertising just makes us look like a bunch of un-professional "lawn Rats".


----------



## Keith_480231

Hey Eric Nice to meet yeah the other day at Jason's. If you ever need any help let me know. Thanks Keith:waving:


----------



## axl

***********insurance**************

Hey fellas,

Sorry it has taken so long to get back with u guys asking bout my carrier/agent but here it is....
Philip Steinhauer (Agent)
Professional Insurance Associates
3028 S. Wayne Rd
Wayne, MI 48184
(734) 722-3500
.

Just tell him Ryan from Blade Runners Lawn & Landscapes sent you


----------



## Enviouslawns

Depending what weather site you go to we got less then an inch up to 6 inches tonite. just picked up a ton of rock salt and some dragon melt. hopefully it hits us this time.


----------



## moosey

Ya, I just checked 3 sites. Anything from 2-8" is what there predicting. 

I much rather have a 2-3" snowfall


----------



## Enviouslawns

anything where i can put the plow down ill be more then happy.


----------



## PremierLand

Im betting that we get nothing, MAYBE just a salt. Hopefully I am wrong.


----------



## Runner

I think we'll get a good wet one this time.

Incidentally, our "Big J" lawn guy advertises for grub and insect control, but he is NOT LICENSED for it....not good.


----------



## plowsRus

I'm think'in we may get a little snow, but as warm as it was today, most of the snow will stick to the grassy areas. I'm READY...........BRING IT ON!!!!


----------



## Eastside Eric

Keith_480231;508085 said:


> Hey Eric Nice to meet yeah the other day at Jason's. If you ever need any help let me know. Thanks Keith:waving:


 I did not realize you were that keith from plowsite, nice to meet you to. Do you need work in the summer also ? I will get your phone number from Jason. 
Eric


----------



## Jason Pallas

I think it's gonna be all rain - E is that Huckabee?


----------



## terrapro

Runner;508414 said:


> I think we'll get a good wet one this time.
> 
> Incidentally, our "Big J" lawn guy advertises for grub and insect control, but he is NOT LICENSED for it....not good.


no he is not is he! lol, someone want to hire him and have the dept of agriculture sitting there waiting for him when he gets there. :realmad:

http://www.mich.gov/documents/mda/mda_2008rptWebAlphaState-Wide_221586_7.pdf


----------



## Runner

Of course, technically, I'M not even licensed at this time, either. As matter of fact, I have to re-test for my certifications this year, too! lol 
But still, I noticed he wasn't licensed last year, either. Actually, it is illegal to even have that on his website - as it stands. I'll be willing to et, that he won't be licensed later in the year, either.


----------



## Enviouslawns

ya i need to get lisenced i got all the papers from the state but where do i go for the test?


----------



## Snowpower

Enviouslawns;507481 said:


> Wow last i heard was just just a dusting, wouldnt mind plowing again tho make some payup
> 
> Talk about low ballin look at this guy http://big-js.com/landscaping.htm


Holy crapp I wish a turd like that lived near me. Id sell my lawn equipment and sub the heck out of him, and just answer the fone.


----------



## Snowpower

alternative;507869 said:


> This guy is so FULL of sh*t.. Very unprofessional.
> 
> I like that "trip point" at the doorway of his Paver porch job..lol
> 
> This guy is a perfect example of what is ruining our industry, driving the prices down and putting this FALSE price of what the service is worth in the customers head. Come on LARGE LAWNS for $13. I dont care if you have 20 in a row. The large lawns he does are worth at least double. Whenever I get a call from a customer saying they arent happy with their service, I ask who...and when they say his name I just laugh and tell them, "our service is about double the cost" You get what you pay for. Some hire, some dont. Good..because I dont want CHEAP seeking customers anyway.


Worth double?

lol

I wont even cut my own lawn for 26 dollars and I have 4000 square feet.


----------



## Eastside Eric

Jason Pallas;508638 said:


> I think it's gonna be all rain - E is that Huckabee?


yes thats me and Huckabee at his warren rally when he was in town.
He could take 5 or 6 states tonight. can you say vice pres


----------



## Runner

Enviouslawns;508717 said:


> ya i need to get lisenced i got all the papers from the state but where do i go for the test?


Have you been licensed before? Certified?


----------



## Allor Outdoor

Hey Everyone,
Just wanted to get an update on current weather conditions in your area

here is livonia area it is all rain as of 11:00pm


----------



## Eastside Eric

Enviouslawns;508717 said:


> ya i need to get lisenced i got all the papers from the state but where do i go for the test?


you can take the test at the MDA office at 26400 Lahser Rd in southfield. 248 356-1701 
I think they still do testing on wednesday& thursday


----------



## Eastside Eric

Allor Outdoor;508797 said:


> Hey Everyone,
> Just wanted to get an update on current weather conditions in your are
> here is livonia area it is all rain as of 11:00pm


All rain so far here in Grosse Pointe. On the phone with Jason Pallas right now (11:00pm) Snowing like crazy in Armada


----------



## terrapro

yep just took the dog out and we have 1inch already. coming down pretty good in the howell area


----------



## Enviouslawns

in macomb at 25 n romeo plank i went out and smoked an hour ago it was pouring down rain and i just went to go out again and its snowing like crazy payup


----------



## Runner

Coming down as a sleet like rain right now. Almost an inch on the ground at this time. I have GOT to get some rest! I'll get up and start around 4:00.


----------



## Enviouslawns

Can anyone salt for me at 23 and i-94????? its only about 700 pounds at the most and 15minutes of sidewalks


----------



## Danhoe

*6:49 am*

Still raining @ US 23 & M- 36


----------



## Tscape

Eastside Eric;508782 said:


> yes thats me and Huckabee at his warren rally when he was in town.
> He could take 5 or 6 states tonight. can you say vice pres


"F" that guy! The only reason he stayed in the race was to work for a job if McCain gets the nomination and wins in the general election. He split the conservative vote to screw Romney. The Republican party has lost it's way.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Turfscape LLC;509040 said:


> "F" that guy! The only reason he stayed in the race was to work for a job if McCain gets the nomination and wins in the general election. He split the conservative vote to screw Romney. The Republican party has lost it's way.


Amen. Self serving moron. McCain's as conservative as Ted Kennedy, wasn't thrilled with Romney, but he's the best out of the current 3. Now Huckabee managed to screw it up.


----------



## terrapro

what a mess!. we have maybe half an inch. it must have changed back over to rain somewhere in the night. i woke up at 4 looked out the window and could still see grass


----------



## Mark Oomkes

You think you got it bad, we were in the 6-12" range starting at 10 PM. WE got less than a half inch. Still saying that amount for this afternoon. I'm thinking they got in to the whacky tobaccy.


----------



## alternative

Mark Oomkes;509062 said:


> You think you got it bad, we were in the 6-12" range starting at 10 PM. WE got less than a half inch. Still saying that amount for this afternoon. I'm thinking they got in to the whacky tobaccy.


Copy that! These weathermen have got to feel stupid when they get everyone all hyped up with these bullsh*t "Winter Storm Warnings" .
and we get nothing at all.. what a joke.


----------



## terrapro

honestly i was relieved this morning when i looked out of the window. plowing more than 6 inches of wet heavy snow on top of a layer of ice at 4 in the morning wouldnt have been very fun


----------



## smoore45

The weather conditions and predictions have me confused as HELL!!! Does anyone know whats going to happen the rest of today and into tomorrow South of 696 and East of 275??? No really, I'm asking cause right now I just stare at the radar like and idiot and didn't sleep very well last night! :realmad:


----------



## Plow Dude

Here is WDIV.com prediction for tonight:

: Snow ends. Total snow accumulation 2 to 4 inches south of Detroit, 3 to 6 inches immediately north of Detroit, and 6 to 9 inches north of M-59.


----------



## firelwn82

This crap sucks. We got about an inch and a half and . Its bad when you have to back up and slam into a pile when theres only that little of an accumulation. This stuff is un-real.


----------



## Eastside Eric

Turfscape LLC;509040 said:


> "F" that guy! The only reason he stayed in the race was to work for a job if McCain gets the nomination and wins in the general election. He split the conservative vote to screw Romney. The Republican party has lost it's way.


Your right, the republican party has lost its way by voting for people like Mcain, Juiliani and such. I would not trust Romney to take care of my goldfish. I don't vote for people just because of electability but because they share the same values and ideals that I do. Sorry if that makes you upset. Lets keep it calm, without the "f" that person stuff.
God bless


----------



## alternative

Here you go...
http://www.ronpaul2008.com/


----------



## Tscape

Eastside Eric;509169 said:


> Your right, the republican party has lost its way by voting for people like Mcain, Juiliani and such. I would not trust Romney to take care of my goldfish. I don't vote for people just because of electability but because they share the same values and ideals that I do. Sorry if that makes you upset. Lets keep it calm, without the "f" that person stuff.
> God bless


"F" is for forget. :salute:


----------



## bigjeeping

Nothing in a2 or dexter except a nice sheet of icy sleet. Saw 3 accidents in a 10 mile strectch. Be safe if you're going out during the day... payup


----------



## Eastside Eric

still all rain here in the Grosse Pointe/Harper Woods area


----------



## Keith_480231

Don't think it going to turn over till after 6:00pm. I have about a 1/4 inch of sleet at my house in Clay Twp.


----------



## Eastside Eric

snowing hard in Grosse Pointe now


----------



## Enviouslawns

plowed my driveway a half hour ago and its got about an inch on it, gonna be a long day tomorrow payup


----------



## terrapro

just got back from my first round. i dont know what im going to do here. there is 6+ inches on the ground now of wet heavy snow and its still coming down. its seem impossible to move through at times. i have a few customres that dont want it done until morning and ill never be able to move it then, there might be 10" by then. i think im going to have to go out now come home get some sleep then go back out at 4am. some of my customers are going to be pissed off but there is no way im going to be able to move all that snow:realmad:


----------



## Sharpcut 1

Plow with the storm. Don't let your customers dictate your job.- Are they gonna pay $1800-2200 to you when your trans goes out?? I don't think so.Just the voice of experience trying to help you out. By 10 tommorrow you'll be in a sorry state if you wait.


----------



## PremierLand

I'm at 19 and romeo plank, there is a GOOD 6 inches or more. 
I was just in GP and SCS about an hour ago and they had about 3 inches on the ground.
It'd be great if it was done snowing by 9 or 10pm, however some guys are saying it might be done within the next hour. 
Either way, I'm waiting to start until 10pm, that way most of the idiots will be off the road, hopefully.


----------



## TheXpress2002

PremierLand;509584 said:


> I'm at 19 and romeo plank, there is a GOOD 6 inches or more.
> I was just in GP and SCS about an hour ago and they had about 3 inches on the ground.
> It'd be great if it was done snowing by 9 or 10pm, however some guys are saying it might be done within the next hour.
> Either way, I'm waiting to start until 10pm, that way most of the idiots will be off the road, hopefully.


Radar shows it should be done around 10ish


----------



## TheXpress2002

Salt update:

From what I am told....ALL salt that the suppliers have right now is it. 

Angelos is saying Friday before POSSIBLY more salt comes in. They have some salt now for pre-existing customers with accounts for 69.95/ton limit 1 ton for small trucks 2 tons to larger dumps

My other supplier is completely out and said they will not have any until early next week but is still trying to find some. (I was rationed, I needed 6 tons I got 3)


----------



## Enviouslawns

none of the suppliers i talked to in macomb are short, i went and got a ton yesterday and asked about any shortage he said all his companys got lots of it to go around. he got 6 or 7 trains in during the last couple of days.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Salt is in short supply across MI and the country, if you can get it, better take it.


----------



## Metro Lawn

There is a 300' pile of it sitting in Detroit...lol What I heard is the municipalities are running low and the salt suppliers are restocking them first and cutting the deliveries to the private sector until next week.


----------



## Dhouse

Enviouslawns;509667 said:


> none of the suppliers i talked to in macomb are short, i went and got a ton yesterday and asked about any shortage he said all his companys got lots of it to go around. he got 6 or 7 trains in during the last couple of days.[/QU
> Who is your supplier?


----------



## terrapro

that was.....a long 30 hours.:crying:

im going to sleep now


----------



## flykelley

Mark Oomkes;509771 said:


> Salt is in short supply across MI and the country, if you can get it, better take it.


Hi Mark
All of the bulk suppliers are out on Northern Oakland Co. I bought the last ton from Mtec this am at 4:00. I just called and asked if they had anymore in stock. The answer is no and they hope maybe monday but they are not sure.

Regards Mike


----------



## Enviouslawns

Its called washinton elevator on van **** north of 26 mile, on west road. 147.00 for a pallett of rock salt and $55.00 a ton

www.washingtonelevator.com


----------



## moosey

Sure sounds like some are gonna have trouble getting salt for tonight and tomorrow.

Good Luck.

I'm glad were done with that one, it sucked. All the ice on the bottom was not fun.


----------



## Enviouslawns

i heard we might get about and inch tonite


----------



## brunosplace

A Craigslist find for you fellas over in Clarkston. http://detroit.craigslist.org/for/565277290.html


----------



## moosey

It was just mentioned on Channel 4 news about the Salt shortage. Plus they mentioned that Detroit has an average of 42" of snow a year and there at 32" already this year. 

But the salt shortage is Crazy. Theres a mine in Detroit and up in Manistee on lake michigan. So why a shortage.


----------



## Eastside Eric

brunosplace;510301 said:


> A Craigslist find for you fellas over in Clarkston. http://detroit.craigslist.org/for/565277290.html


Anybody have addresses in Clarkston to give this chump?


----------



## 2FAST4U

Channel 7 just talked about the shortage too, and i've heard any thing from 1" to 4" friday night. But let me tell you what I had a very fun night and made some good coin plus I didnt break any thing. Hope every one else had fun to!! But for now  for all


----------



## firelwn82

brunosplace;510301 said:


> A Craigslist find for you fellas over in Clarkston. http://detroit.craigslist.org/for/565277290.html


Here enjoy this. This is what I sent this PUTS :realmad:

Your CRAZY to post such crap. Maybe you should get insurance, pay for your gas, and try and make a living like a real plow operator. 
No wonder people want me to do there drives for 5-10 dollars. People like you bringing down the damn business and giving the customers the false thought that were ripping them off.
I hope your truck, your shovel or what ever the hell your using breaks and you get screwed over like your doing to us. 
Thanks a bunch


----------



## Lawn Vet

So I get this neighbor come over last night while I'm plowing a drive, telling me that I make too much noise and he's gonna get his homeowner's association to stop me. I calmly (amazed I was so professional) explained that I don't determine when it snows and the customer pays me to have their drive done ASAP. It was 11 p.m. I suppose I was calm because it was so early. Too bad I wasn't toward the end of the run. Anyone else ever deal with this? Any good ways to resolve it? I couldn't have been there more than 10 min. With that ice I think you had to be noisy to get that crap off. Oh well, good coin...come on Friday night.


----------



## terrapro

snow removal is considered an emergency service so im pretty sure we are exempt and any noise ordanance would be void. dont hold that one to me though cause im not 100% sure


----------



## Snowpower

Wolverine is out of Salt in A2 as well.


----------



## Plow Dude

firelwn82;510429 said:


> Here enjoy this. This is what I sent this PUTS :realmad:
> 
> Your CRAZY to post such crap. Maybe you should get insurance, pay for your gas, and try and make a living like a real plow operator.
> No wonder people want me to do there drives for 5-10 dollars. People like you bringing down the damn business and giving the customers the false thought that were ripping them off.
> I hope your truck, your shovel or what ever the hell your using breaks and you get screwed over like your doing to us.
> Thanks a bunch


Did he ever respond to your email?


----------



## TheXpress2002

Lawn Vet;510461 said:


> So I get this neighbor come over last night while I'm plowing a drive, telling me that I make too much noise and he's gonna get his homeowner's association to stop me. I calmly (amazed I was so professional) explained that I don't determine when it snows and the customer pays me to have their drive done ASAP. It was 11 p.m. I suppose I was calm because it was so early. Too bad I wasn't toward the end of the run. Anyone else ever deal with this? Any good ways to resolve it? I couldn't have been there more than 10 min. With that ice I think you had to be noisy to get that crap off. Oh well, good coin...come on Friday night.


In a few of my contracts with condo complexes it states that work is to be performed between the hours of 8am to 8pm and that anything that occurs outside those hours I am not held responsible if an incident occurs


----------



## TheXpress2002

It was also a sad sight today watching a guy cut open a pallet of bagged rock salt and dumping into his spredaer to lay down in a lot.


----------



## Snowpower

TheXpress2002;510800 said:


> It was also a sad sight today watching a guy cut open a pallet of bagged rock salt and dumping into his spredaer to lay down in a lot.


I do it every time. I also load it on the truck by hand most times. Which means that by the time I spread 1 ton of salt, I have generally lifted 3 tons.

Usually at 3 am in lousy conditions too. I've spread 20 tons that way this year.

Whats even worse is hearing people complain about having to pay 65 a ton.



But.....I'll have a really cool custom Buyers Tailgate unit for sale this summer too.


----------



## firelwn82

Plow Dude;510567 said:


> Did he ever respond to your email?


 As of yet no. I don't expect to see one from him either.


----------



## Dhouse

Angelos - $99ton for salt. Talk about supply and demand.


----------



## Enviouslawns

as far as last nite it was still $55.00 at washington elevator


----------



## flykelley

Enviouslawns;511065 said:


> as far as last nite it was still $55.00 at washington elevator


I just called them this am and they are out of salt now. If they do get anymore you will be limited to 4 tons. I even called a buddy in Northern Michigan to see if he has any salt up his way. No word yet but if he can get me some another snow contractor and I may send a gravel train up north to buy 50 tons. I would guess it won't happen though. This sucks that we are out of salt.:realmad:

Regards Mike


----------



## terrapro

i have a feeling they have been taking notes from the oil companies.


----------



## Ultra

*Diveways for 10 bucks crazy!*

Good Job the nut is definately needing an attitude adjustment! Ten dollars wont cover gas let alone time , labor. etc.t


----------



## Allor Outdoor

From the companies I have talked with, it doesn't look like this salt shortage wont be "fixed" until the middle of next week at earliest.

How are you salt contractors dealng with this shortage?

Does anyone here have seasonal contracts for both the plowing and salting.....even if you can find a place that is selling salt, they are charging at least double for it.

Just wondering how you contractors with seasonal contracts are dealing with the shortage and the extra costs associated with getting salt?


----------



## bigjeeping

Dhouse;511061 said:


> Talk about supply and demand.


Just bought 6 pallets from "over yonder" for $345 each, includes delivery. I raised all of my salting prices accordingly.

Most expensive salt I've ever bought, but you gotta pay the cost to be the boss.


----------



## Metro Lawn

I just bought 8 tons of bulk this morning along with 2 pallets of 80's. No price increase, and a semi was there unloading salt as I was loading. Someone is playing games to make an extra buck.


----------



## flykelley

Metro Lawn;511170 said:


> I just bought 8 tons of bulk this morning along with 2 pallets of 80's. No price increase, and a semi was there unloading salt as I was loading. Someone is playing games to make an extra buck.


Metro were did you buy your bulk from?

Thanks Mike


----------



## Snowpower

bigjeeping;511163 said:


> Just bought 6 pallets from "over yonder" for $345 each, includes delivery. I raised all of my salting prices accordingly.
> 
> Most expensive salt I've ever bought, but you gotta pay the cost to be the boss.


Do your clients know that?

Im not saying you shouldn't but you just cant raise their price because yours went up without notification and approval.


----------



## tom_mccauley

firelwn82;510429 said:


> Here enjoy this. This is what I sent this PUTS :realmad:
> 
> Your CRAZY to post such crap. Maybe you should get insurance, pay for your gas, and try and make a living like a real plow operator.
> No wonder people want me to do there drives for 5-10 dollars. People like you bringing down the damn business and giving the customers the false thought that were ripping them off.
> I hope your truck, your shovel or what ever the hell your using breaks and you get screwed over like your doing to us.
> Thanks a bunch


Couldn't have said it better my self!!!!wesport


----------



## Eastside Eric

firelwn82;510429 said:


> Here enjoy this. This is what I sent this PUTS :realmad:
> 
> Your CRAZY to post such crap. Maybe you should get insurance, pay for your gas, and try and make a living like a real plow operator.
> No wonder people want me to do there drives for 5-10 dollars. People like you bringing down the damn business and giving the customers the false thought that were ripping them off.
> I hope your truck, your shovel or what ever the hell your using breaks and you get screwed over like your doing to us.
> Thanks a bunch


This is what I sent to him, lets see if he responds.

I would like to sub contract you out for 175 accounts in the Grosse Pointe/Harper Woods area for $10 each. I just need a copy of your business insurance, auto insurance, valid driver license, model and year of your plow truck and a solid guarantee that these accounts will be done within 7 hours of the snow stopping.

Eric
Greenlawn Pro Inc.


----------



## Tscape

That is a good one, Eric. Perhaps he will respond to that.


----------



## firelwn82

Nice one Eric. Why in the hell didn't I think of that, I mean he is taking customers from me anyway.


----------



## Tscape

brunosplace;510301 said:


> A Craigslist find for you fellas over in Clarkston. http://detroit.craigslist.org/for/565277290.html


My email:

You know you are messing with a marketplace that a lot of people depend upon to earn an honest living. You know very well that you need proper insurance and a business license to do what you are advertising. I would suggest you gain the proper credentials or stop advertising for contracted services. A word to the wise ought to be sufficient.

I would hope he would find sifting through our emails and cheapo clients discouraging enough.


----------



## Eyesell

Both my salt guys went dry today, and nothing coming in till first of the week. Hope the one pallet of 50's I have holds out,  yeah right :realmad:


----------



## Tscape

Another one:

http://detroit.craigslist.org/bar/565904070.html


----------



## 2FAST4U

Bought a pallet of 80's at lunch time $155, at Dales landscaping supply on 13 mile. The only bulk they have left has already been pre paid for by plow guys, they said they have lots more on order. But heres the best part I pulled in the drive and there gate was locked, so I sat for a few and here comes a worker to unlock it. I asked him whats going on and he said that they had to keep things lock to keep all the CRAZY'S out said that at 5 this morning they had every thing they could do to keep the plow drivers fist from flying at each other when they were sitting in line :realmad: Thought you guys might get a kick out of that one. Hope you all can find some salt to. Come on 1-2" tonight payup


----------



## Metro Lawn

Turfscape LLC;511440 said:


> Another one:
> 
> http://detroit.craigslist.org/bar/565904070.html


Speaking of low ballers... I sent the Big J's guy a nice email regarding his illegal use of pesticides and his $13 Large lawn cuts. Here is his response:

_dude i ll cut grass for free just to piss you off call my number will hook up and i don t do grub control and no insect **** ....but p.s. i do live in a 300,000 house maybe you need some tips _


----------



## Sharpcut 1

I have it on good authority that two guys got in a fist fight for salt at Dales' on Thursday and the cops had to be called in. If you're not a regular customer at the salt depot, you probably gonna be hurtin' this weekend. Thats OK, it's gonna be so cold that salt won't work that good. Try that on your customers!!!!!


----------



## Lawn Vet

*Free cuts!*



Metro Lawn;511483 said:


> Speaking of low ballers... I sent the Big J's guy a nice email regarding his illegal use of pesticides and his $13 Large lawn cuts. Here is his response:
> 
> _dude i ll cut grass for free just to piss you off call my number will hook up and i don t do grub control and no insect **** ....but p.s. i do live in a 300,000 house maybe you need some tips _


Metro, can't wait for your response. I'm sure his wife is his sugar momma. 300,000 (dollar, sqft, newspapers?) house on $13/large lawn my butt. I think I'll keep my comments from him then come spring tell him you do my lawn and want a lower price to see if he'll do mine for free. Big Jack-off is what I call 'em.

"You'll do the whole thing for $4. I can't get anyone else to do a whole day's labor for that" "viva McCain" ussmileyflagussmileyflag


----------



## firelwn82

Metro Lawn;511483 said:


> Speaking of lowballers... I sent the Big J's guy a nice email regarding his illegal use of pesticides and his $13 Large lawn cuts. Here is his response:
> 
> _dude i ll cut grass for free just to piss you off call my number will hook up and i don t do grub control and no insect **** ....but p.s. i do live in a 300,000 house maybe you need some tips _


 That's probably because his wife owns it or he's been booted from the shop that he worked at. 
There's a guy running around here that placed a huge add in the local paper saying how bad it is now that he's out of the shop and crap. Then the next week had a one yes the entire page was taken up by this Lawn care company. Turns out its this ass. In the add it said all lawns mowed weekly $20 ANY LAWN. Many of my customers left last season because of this ******. I was doing some of these lawns for 40-60 $, so you can't blame them for switching. 
He's retired makes a pension and decided to start this business. That's fine and dandy, but DON'T be little the damn business cause you need something to do. 
Sorry for being so long but this crap gets under my skin.


----------



## alternative

Big J is full of Shi*.. I know his wife too, and she is no sugar mama. She is jobless as far as I know. I grew up next door to her. I could tell you all kinds of stories about this.. but I dont gossip.

He's a shooter and likes to think he's highprofile but he is a lowballer.

Last year he had a billboard ad on 14/harper. BIG Js Lawn Cuts $13.
No bull.. How the hell did he afford a billboard ad at 13/wk cuts.
Oh thats right, he must have refinanced his 300k home.
lol


----------



## Eastside Eric

alternative;511552 said:


> Big J is full of Shi*.. I know his wife too, and she is no sugar mama. She is jobless as far as I know. I grew up next door to her. I could tell you all kinds of stories about this.. but I dont gossip.
> 
> He's a shooter and likes to think he's highprofile but he is a lowballer.
> 
> Last year he had a billboard ad on 14/harper. BIG Js Lawn Cuts $13.
> No bull.. How the hell did he afford a billboard ad at 13/wk cuts.
> Oh thats right, he must have refinanced his 300k home.
> lol


yep, and the bank will own it in a year


----------



## Metro Lawn

I think his grammer and sentence structure pretty well say it all.


----------



## LHK2

Sounds like you guys up there are dealing with the same bull sh** we have here in Ohio. Turn the guys a** to the irs, I bet he collects all cash and does't pay any tax or employee taxes.


----------



## Snowpower

Has anyone contacted the Department of Agriculture yet?


----------



## Metro Lawn

Snowpower;511605 said:


> Has anyone contacted the Department of Agriculture yet?


I did. Do not know if they will do anything or not.


----------



## Liquid

I know this kinda crap sux but the fact is there will always be low ballers!! And if you look at it from the other side of the fence, there "customers" are the ones who suffer. 20 bucks???? come on!! They MIGHT show up once, do a half azz job, bang on the door for cash and as soon as possible pass out from a drug induced coma just in time to miss the next push, when and if they do wake up they realize that they have no money for gas, there pump is leaking fluid, trans is stuck in second thats when they drop there price to 13... and try to sell there truck........... If there customers have half a lick of sense,,,, (IF),,,,, they wont fall back into that trap again... So you don't have them this year but I can bet they will be looking for a new guy 08/09....

Any of you guys signed up for 2008 pond hockey championship? sponsored by Labatt blue 7 rinks on Whitmore lake, beer tent is already set up!!


----------



## Snowpower

Metro Lawn;511608 said:


> I did. Do not know if they will do anything or not.


And disregard my pm. I forgot it was Ford that you do and not Comerica.


----------



## Snowpower

And let me just add that while I dont agree with 13 dollar cuts or anything like that; the fact of the matter is that the slob probably does make a fair amount of money.

It's the same old principle of making a profit on volume.

Besides that. People aren't stupid and they know they aren't going to get much for 13 dollars. But to them, the difference between paying 25 or 35 or whatever and paying 13, vs the difference in quality will be dealt with easily.

Very easily and Id hazard a guess that he has no more complaints per whatever volume of clients as anyone else. Maybe less.

By pricing so low. People would be hard pressed to complain about much.

In other words. While he may be killing your market, and should be hung by his toes, there will always be a market for these guys, and there will always be a profit made because of density and mass.

He may also be using Mowing as a Loss Leader for the Landscaping in some respects.

Im not defending him. But the business model he is using has been used successfully by a lot of billion dollar companies.


----------



## terrapro

we are in the service industry you *can not *make money in volume!  that is a sales industry tactic. especially when equipments involved. the more you work the more your equipment works which means the sooner it will break down or break completely. if you are working cheap after even just paying for gas and food you wont have any money left over for repairs let alone insurance and taxes. this guy is an idiot period.

he probably was able to buy that house becuase it was under forclosure, this is michigan lol


----------



## Enviouslawns

got to my supplier just in time only had one pallett of rock salt left, no ice biter, no bulk and they wont get anything in till a week from wednesday...luckly they didnt raise there prices still $147.00 for 2450 pounds


----------



## Do It All Do It Right

Has anyone tried to get a gravel hauler across the border from windsor to detroit for salt?


----------



## Snowpower

terrapro;511831 said:


> we are in the service industry you *can not *make money in volume!


With all do respect thats a little shortsighted. Because its the type of service industry it is, density means a lot.

It's entirely possible that with a two man crew he can generate 5-600 a day. $2500 a week.

Thats average or better than average for a 2 man residential crew.

Again. Im not advocating what he does, is doing or may do and I wont even cut my own 3500 sq foot lawn for 35 dollars.....

But, and unfortunately for market price; what he and others like him do can, and often does generate a profitable return on investment.


----------



## Sharpcut 1

Big J's
Jason Mitchell
823-LAWN
Comes back to a cell phone tower in Roseville
Again, I thought any licensed builder had to have an address in their advertising, per Michigan Occupational Code. His License # is 2101114882. Is he registered as a DBA in Macomb or Oakland?? Anyone know??

Snowpower, 
No matter how tight his rought, if they were all $13.00 cuts that would be 40 jobs to gross a little over 500 a day. A 2 man crew HAS to do 500 a day to make any money, if you count correctly for equipment replacement, insurance, taxes, ect. Thats 65,000 a year for straight cutting gross busting your ass. Not saying it can't be done, but I think he will find he's spinning his wheels or just turning over money. Time will tell. If he has a $300.000 house, he's not storing equipment there, unless he's in the country. Then he's got a ton of travel time thats killing him, not counting gas. Does'nt sound very feasable to me.


----------



## Jason Pallas

Well guys here's a link to all the Jason Mitchell listings in Michigan.... a few on the eastside (Clinton Twnshp, Harrison Twnshp, Eastpointe, Roseville, and SCS). Take your pick - but I don't see one in a $300K neighborood.

http://www.whitepages.com/search/Replay?search_id=10091392370185994006&lower=1&view=


----------



## Tscape

I bet he lives in APT. 278.


----------



## terrapro

Snowpower;511950 said:


> With all do respect thats a little shortsighted. Because its the type of service industry it is, density means a lot.
> 
> It's entirely possible that with a two man crew he can generate 5-600 a day. $2500 a week.
> 
> Thats average or better than average for a 2 man residential crew.
> 
> Again. Im not advocating what he does, is doing or may do and I wont even cut my own 3500 sq foot lawn for 35 dollars.....
> 
> But, and unfortunately for market price; what he and others like him do can, and often does generate a profitable return on investment.


that might be your "fact" but its not mine. no offense intended, that just might be the way you want to do business buts it isnt the way i want to.

good luck with your endevours


----------



## Snowpower

Where did I ever indicate it was the "way I want to do business?" In fact: I believe I mentioned several times it's Not how I do business and Im not advocating it.

What I was, and am saying is that as a business model it can and often does work. 

I dont even cut lawns.


----------



## TheXpress2002

I have a wonderful idea how about instead of absolutely crucifying this guy we kinda get back to the SE Michigan discussion with how busy we have been, how we have gotten no sleep, we keep getting these nuisance snowfalls without any salt, and how we have 4-8 inches coming Monday night and all day Tuesday, with another storm at the end of the week.

(I do completely agree with what most of you are saying but I think we need to move on)


----------



## Enviouslawns

Wow where did u hear about the 4-8 monday night?????


----------



## cgrappler135

Enviouslawns;512441 said:


> Wow where did u hear about the 4-8 monday night?????


Yeah i havent heard 4-8!!! I think the news said 1-2 but who knows i'll wait to wake up and check for myself.


----------



## Enviouslawns

These last 10 days have been great for us, its snowing right now in macomb so ill get to salt for the 5th day in a row tomorrow, theres a fresh half inch on the ground here......and still coming down


----------



## Jason Pallas

The most I've seen for Mon night into Tuesday is 2-4 with a possible localized 3-5 (further south toward Ohio border). I can't see the shortwave amplitude (or longwave) suppporting any more than that for the next week. Possibly the same type of snowfall next Friday too.
Although, I do have to hand it to you Xpress - you certainly nailed the forecast for the past ten days (with snow on the 1rst and 8th) right on the nose. My only complaint was that the snow on the 8th was about 12 hours off (LOL). But - hey, not too bad for forecasting it more than a week away.


----------



## Enviouslawns

I do hope your right about the 4-8 this coming week tho.Well im off to load the salt into the truck so i dont gotta do it in the morning.payup payup


----------



## Allor Outdoor

Hey Guys,
Can anyone tell me how much snow fell tonight up in the West Bloomfield area?...or near areas?

Thanks!!


----------



## moosey

West Bloomfield Area & others around maybe 1/2". If u need to know at times just contact me thru pm


----------



## Allor Outdoor

moosey;512511 said:


> West Bloomfield Area & others around maybe 1/2". If u need to know at times just contact me thru pm


Thanks for the quick reply. I am a fairly new member to plowsite....how am I able to send a PM??

Thanks again!!


----------



## Runner

Metro Lawn;511483 said:


> Speaking of low ballers... I sent the Big J's guy a nice email regarding his illegal use of pesticides and his $13 Large lawn cuts. Here is his response:
> _dude i ll cut grass for free just to piss you off call my number will hook up and i don t do grub control and no insect **** ....but p.s. i do live in a 300,000 house maybe you need some tips _


He did indeed say that he DID do grub control in his ad.



Sharpcut 1;511978 said:


> Big J's
> Jason Mitchell
> 823-LAWN
> Comes back to a cell phone tower in Roseville
> Again, I thought any licensed builder had to have an address in their advertising, per Michigan Occupational Code. His License # is 2101114882. Is he registered as a DBA in Macomb or Oakland?? Anyone know??


I have no idea what type of license# this is, but it is NOT a Michigan Dept. of Agriculture license number.:yow!:


----------



## Superior L & L

Looking for salt under $100 per ton ................can anyone help!


----------



## Enviouslawns

Runner;512565 said:


> He did indeed say that he DID do grub control in his ad.
> 
> I have no idea what type of license# this is, but it is NOT a Michigan Dept. of Agriculture license number.:yow!:


According to his site its his residential builders license


----------



## Dhouse

Superior L & L;512572 said:


> Looking for salt under $100 per ton ................can anyone help!


Yeah, good luck with anything below $100.00. They are shipping the salt from places like Kentucky, so the travel jacks up the price.:crying:


----------



## Eastside Eric

Allor Outdoor;512514 said:


> Thanks for the quick reply. I am a fairly new member to plowsite....how am I able to send a PM??
> 
> Thanks again!!


click on the users name that you want to send too & there is a option to send a personal message, click on that.


----------



## plowsRus

Just had 2 truckloads of salt delivered yesterday.....it ain't gettin any cheaper!!!


----------



## Superior L & L

plowsRus;512629 said:


> Just had 2 truckloads of salt delivered yesterday.....it ain't gettin any cheaper!!!


HA you need to watch your mouth Plowsrus. LOL Talking about getting that much salt!

Was it a lot more than u normally pay?


----------



## Jason Pallas

While we're on the subject of salting...... what do you guys think of Oakland County Road Comission using Beet Juice to de-ice roads.... gues the stuff works to like minus 30 degrees and it's cheap as hell.


----------



## TheXpress2002

Weather update for this week:

The Monday night into Tuesday storm looks to be 3-6 inches from I-96 south (3 inches closer to 96 and 6 closer to the Ohio border)

North of 96 to around the Flint area looks to be 2-3 inches.

Again the problem with this one will be the timing, looks to be a morning rush hour disaster.


Later in the week a storm will take place around the Friday/ Saturday time period.


----------



## Jason Pallas

The models have really backed off on the Thurs/Friday event.... although "something" still may happen, they seem to think it will be a lot less significant than before because of the speed of the northern longwave. HOWEVER, late next weekend does have the possibility for another winter storm - that'll be a little clearer in a few more days.


----------



## PremierLand

Comon guys, they cant predict what will happen within a 24 hour period, you think they can predict a week in advance?


----------



## Eastside Eric

Jason Pallas;512956 said:


> The models have really backed off on the Thurs/Friday event.... although "something" still may happen, they seem to think it will be a lot less significant than before because of the speed of the northern longwave. HOWEVER, late next weekend does have the possibility for another winter storm - that'll be a little clearer in a few more days.


HOLY COW ITS COLD OUT THERE. 
The wind must be unbelievable at your house, better get some winter coats for those horses


----------



## Milwaukee

Wow outside is so cold and my 79 f150 have hard time start. I just pump gas then start it not fire but it would start then almost run but stop. So I went get starter fluid then finally it start. but it first time it wouldn't start that surprise me so I should have starter fluid with me in winter so I won't get stuck in place. Outside was close to 0 or less. My guess -10 but didn't check temperature. But it was hard to drive with cold engine that are close to stop on highway.

I am shock to see few people drive on road but it use to be full of stupid or crazy people but now it feel like you in desert area.


----------



## Jason Pallas

Eric - cold doesn't descibe it! Nothing but cornstalks to break the winds - LOL. It's windy as hell and cold. It was too much fun getting water to all the horses today. Spill a little of that on you and it felt like acid! My truck outside temp read minus 4 - winds are about 40mph sustained..... so whats's that about -20 wind chill!! OUCH.
So this is what we have to look forward to on December 21, 2012.


----------



## Sharpcut 1

Milwalkee, try not to use that starting fluid too much, the ether will eat up your piston rings!!! I also have an old chevy (an 81) with the carb on there in really cold days it needs extra fuel to start, especially if the choke is not closing all the way. Good Luck!!! JOHN


----------



## Eastside Eric

Jason Pallas;513021 said:


> Eric - cold doesn't descibe it! Nothing but cornstalks to break the winds - LOL. It's windy as hell and cold. It was too much fun getting water to all the horses today. Spill a little of that on you and it felt like acid! My truck outside temp read minus 4 - winds are about 40mph sustained..... so whats's that about -20 wind chill!! OUCH.
> So this is what we have to look forward to on December 21, 2012.
> 
> I'm hoping to be upstairs with the big guy himself if that (2012) happens.
> OOPS I forgot to start my plow trucks today, better go do that soon!
> You need to get some of those electric dog bowls or something for the horses water.


----------



## Milwaukee

Sharpcut 1;513025 said:


> Milwalkee, try not to use that starting fluid too much, the ether will eat up your piston rings!!! I also have an old chevy (an 81) with the carb on there in really cold days it needs extra fuel to start, especially if the choke is not closing all the way. Good Luck!!! JOHN


Wow I didn't know but I just spray though air filter's housing just short like 1 sec.

I did try 2 times try on then pump gas then start no sudden then try again then decide stop because don't want kill starter or battery for that. I just crank for 6 sec then stop.

I heard that gas if in winter they not good gas like it water. Do they put blend in gas? Because my truck or tractors not run great plus hard to start so I use sea foam to help it.


----------



## Tscape

Anybody in Ann Arbor have steady work for a plow truck?


----------



## Jason Pallas

Hey Milwaukee - try keeping a hair dryer on hand. Sounds crazy but if you blow the hot air into the carb or intake plenum of the engine, it heats the ambient temp of the engine a little and really helps out a lot. It will also dry up any flooding issues you might have in damper conditions and can be used to dry off old ignition wires that may not work well in cold or especially damp conditions. I have a couple of high powered hair dyers that I keep around just for this purpose.


----------



## Milwaukee

Jason Pallas;513101 said:


> Hey Milwaukee - try keeping a hair dryer on hand. Sounds crazy but if you blow the hot air into the carb or intake plenum of the engine, it heats the ambient temp of the engine a little and really helps out a lot. It will also dry up any flooding issues you might have in damper conditions and can be used to dry off old ignition wires that may not work well in cold or especially damp conditions. I have a couple of high powered hair dyers that I keep around just for this purpose.


Oh but I am plan replace spark plug's wire and thingy that I am not good with spell it distralltion which make spark to 6 cylinders.

Then change carb to motorcraft 2100. I have Carter YFA feedback carb on that but it piece of junk because everyday it would never run right way sometime it run fast or slow or black smoke out muffler and it leak too if we replace with another carb then we would remove junk erg system on that engine so it would run better plus maybe save mpg.


----------



## Enviouslawns

Anyone got any extra work in macomb/shelby/chesterfield area?


----------



## PremierLand

yessir why?


----------



## Enviouslawns

Im lookin for some extra work i only took on two complexs this year cuz its my first year. i didnt know how much time it would take me to do it, and it only takes me about 3 hours for it, so i got alot of extra time on my hands.


----------



## terrapro

Turfscape LLC;513085 said:


> Anybody in Ann Arbor have steady work for a plow truck?


i had a guy call me from my ad i have in the local paper about doing some sub work for him. it was mainly in the brighton/south lyon area i had to reluctantly decline because my route is usally enough per storm for me. i have to find his number but when i do ill just PM it to ya ok


----------



## Eyesell

I need some help locating salt in the Downriver area, preferably bagged, any suggestions ??


----------



## terrapro

3-5 inches tomorrow morning? where did that come from payup

looks like it is coming out of the west. i have a feeling it will fizzle out again. it seems the only precipatation we have been getting has been from the south. i guess we will see


----------



## Leisure Time LC

Every weather channel is sying someting different.. Accuweather is saying around an inch tonight and a coating to an inch tommorrow. Channel 2 sayed this morning it will be 1-4", So who knows what will happen. I think they are grasping at straws anymore.


----------



## Dhouse

$130.00 per ton at angelos's. How is everybody passing this cost on to there customers?


----------



## Enviouslawns

I was in downtown rochester yesterday and saw a place that had atleast 100 palletts of salt, most of it was rock if anyone wants to to the name let me no and ill try to find it for you. 

1 inch tonite and 3-5 inches tomorrow thats what the weather channel is saying.


----------



## Eyesell

Env. Lawns, let me know what the name is please.


----------



## Keith_480231

Weatherunderground says 1" overnight tonight then 2"-4" tomorrow with 90 percent chance of snow.


----------



## Enviouslawns

Its called Rochester elevator, i just called em they still got some left. $250.00 a pallett for 50 pounders. no limit unless u get carried away he said lol.1-248-651-7711

Rochester Elevator‎ - 
303 E University Dr, Rochester, MI
(248) 651-7711‎


I never bought there before but there was a whole lot there yesterday...


----------



## Eyesell

Enviouslawns;513576 said:


> $250.00 a pallett for 50 pounders. no limit unless u get carried away he said lol.1-248-651-7711


Thanks for the info, I was paying $ 3.21 a bag, if 50 bags to a pallet that's $ 5.00 a bag:crying:, but it's all about supply and demand.

I'll be paying them a visit later today if I can get my stake truck running, damm cold :realmad:


----------



## Enviouslawns

u gotta far drive for it, make sure you call n make sure they got it later


----------



## MikeLawnSnowLLC

hey guys i have a lead for a residential snow removal job thats out of my area. Its located in the 14+ Dequindre area if anyone is interested in the lead call me 586-557-0135 or PM me I told the customer i would have a price for him today. Thanks


----------



## Superior L & L

MikeLawnSnowLLC;513613 said:


> hey guys i have a lead for a residential snow removal job thats out of my area. Its located in the 14+ Dequindre area if anyone is interested in the lead call me 586-557-0135 or PM me I told the customer i would have a price for him today. Thanks


I'll do that driveway. Its 60miles away from me but tell them i'll plow driveway and shovel there walks for one pallet of salt per push (and they have to find the salt)

LOL


----------



## Dhouse

HELP WANTED

Will work for rock salt


----------



## amw

Dhouse;513659 said:


> HELP WANTED
> 
> Will work for rock salt


lol, too funny!


----------



## Metro Lawn

I just talked to Debbie at B&L. They are the contractor for the City of Pleasant Ridge and they can't get salt. They were told that the city was too small and only bigger cities and county agencies were going to get salt for the remaining of the winter.


----------



## axl

Hey fellas,

I need to know is anybody here getting questioned about their bills/service. One of my property managers has called two months in a row wanting me to reduce their bill going on to say that my service bill is 3x higher than any of the other companies she has working for her. She says that if I plow and salt on one day and we get less than an inch the day after or a couple days after that there should be salt residue left over to handle it and there is no need for me to salt again. 

There were a few times last month where i had to salt a couple days in a row and she claims that is unacceptable and no other companies do that.

Oh yeah and cant forget....she checks the climatology reports from the national weather service so she knows exactly how much snow falls and when.

I almost lost it when she called, I had to end the conversation before I blew up on her.

How should I handle this situation...I want to fire her but I need the money


----------



## Superior L & L

Metro Lawn;513666 said:


> I just talked to Debbie at B&L. They are the contractor for the City of Pleasant Ridge and they can't get salt. They were told that the city was too small and only bigger cities and county agencies were going to get salt for the remaining of the winter.


FOR THE REST OF THE YEAR!!!
I thought this was just temporary until the county's got replenished.
It may be time to go to sand/chloride mix. I don't want to deal with the clean up but what can i do. On some of my larger accounts i don't even get what these suppliers want to charge. Or maybe its time to get the hydroseeder out and go liquid(now i would have to do a plow site search fo rhelp on that one)


----------



## Metro Lawn

I'm just repeating what she told me. According to her, they are supposed to make a public announcement this afternoon.


----------



## Dhouse

axl;513668 said:


> Hey fellas,
> 
> I need to know is anybody here getting questioned about their bills/service. One of my property managers has called two months in a row wanting me to reduce their bill going on to say that my service bill is 3x higher than any of the other companies she has working for her. She says that if I plow and salt on one day and we get less than an inch the day after or a couple days after that there should be salt residue left over to handle it and there is no need for me to salt again.
> 
> There were a few times last month where i had to salt a couple days in a row and she claims that is unacceptable and no other companies do that.
> 
> Oh yeah and cant forget....she checks the climatology reports from the national weather service so she knows exactly how much snow falls and when.
> 
> I almost lost it when she called, I had to end the conversation before I blew up on her.
> 
> How should I handle this situation...I want to fire her but I need the money


That sounds like the lady we worked for at Bill Moore Properties. It's same bulls#!t she give us and I'm still waiting for payment.


----------



## Snowpower

axl;513668 said:


> Hey fellas,
> 
> I need to know is anybody here getting questioned about their bills/service. One of my property managers has called two months in a row wanting me to reduce their bill going on to say that my service bill is 3x higher than any of the other companies she has working for her. She says that if I plow and salt on one day and we get less than an inch the day after or a couple days after that there should be salt residue left over to handle it and there is no need for me to salt again.
> 
> There were a few times last month where i had to salt a couple days in a row and she claims that is unacceptable and no other companies do that.
> 
> Oh yeah and cant forget....she checks the climatology reports from the national weather service so she knows exactly how much snow falls and when.
> 
> I almost lost it when she called, I had to end the conversation before I blew up on her.
> 
> How should I handle this situation...I want to fire her but I need the money


Well I have more questions than answers so I may not be much help but tell me you have a signed contract stating the scope of services first of all, and tell me you keep accurate solid records as to what you do to the sites in question and when. What the conditions were, temps, accumulations etc etc.

It's up to you whether you want to offer her a "courtesy one time discount"

But Id stick to my guns if I were you. Dont let a good winter get confused with over charging or the thinking you are somehow gouging your client.


----------



## axl

The signed agreement stating outlining service YES.

However I will admit that I have slacked on documenting the service as far as specific details. I have not had a problem with "TRUST" until now. What exactly do you document each time you service the property and how?


----------



## Snowpower

axl;513690 said:


> The signed agreement stating outlining service YES.
> 
> However I will admit that I have slacked on documenting the service as far as specific details. I have not had a problem with "TRUST" until now. What exactly do you document each time you service the property and how?


Everything. I have a log sheet I use. Date, time, temp, conditions, accumulation, plow (Y-N) Walks (Y-N) Salt (Y-N- Amount)

I have three hotels I do that have their own log I sign inside the door on a peg. At first I thought what a pain but its a backup log and proof I was there.


----------



## Superior L & L

Snowpower;513695 said:


> Everything. I have a log sheet I use. Date, time, temp, conditions, accumulation, plow (Y-N) Walks (Y-N) Salt (Y-N- Amount)
> 
> I have three hotels I do that have their own log I sign inside the door on a peg. At first I thought what a pain but its a backup log and proof I was there.


Most our hotels make us sign in also. No problem with me there is no suprses when the bill comes


----------



## axl

what thermometer do you guys use for temperature of pavement and real temperature


----------



## Superior L & L

I need some help from people in the "D".I am looking for a new conveyor chain for my Western Icebreaker. Angelo's and J Thomas are no go's. Also after doing a search there is not a ton of info on liquid deicers. Does someone want to share there experiences or give me a name of some liquid suppliers Thanks in advance


----------



## alternative

Looks like the bulk of this snow is going south of us!


----------



## Leisure Time LC

How Far South??? I Have 1 Account In Woodhaven And One In Flat Rock


----------



## Metro Lawn

Superior L & L;513720 said:


> I need some help from people in the "D".I am looking for a new conveyor chain for my Western Icebreaker. Angelo's and J Thomas are no go's. Also after doing a search there is not a ton of info on liquid deicers. Does someone want to share there experiences or give me a name of some liquid suppliers Thanks in advance


Try NBC Truck Equipment in Roseville for the chain


----------



## Metro Lawn

I am working on getting a semi load of bagged salt brought from out of state. The cost will be under $200 per 2400 lb skid. Anybody interested in some of it?


----------



## Enviouslawns

Ill prolly take one pallett, my supplier wont have any for over a week and i only got one and a half left.


----------



## alternative

Metro, I'll take some. Let me know.


----------



## bigjeeping

Found a regional supplier that will deliver 6 pallets minimum to your front door. They only have 25lb bags of rock salt. 100 bags per pallet. The price is steep - $345/pallet. Includes delivery. I cancelled my order with them because the price is so high.. and I found a local stash. But if I was desperate I'd pay it. If anyone needs the info PM me.


----------



## MikeLawnSnowLLC

Metro if the price is between 150 and 180 i'll take 2 pallets if they are 80 lbs bags.


----------



## MikeLawnSnowLLC

Also has anyone tryed getting a train of bulk from ohio or are they dry down there as well?


----------



## Eyesell

Just landed 5 pallets of 50 lbs ders', paid a $ 1.69 more for a bag, but again it's all about supply and demand


----------



## Enviouslawns

Eyesell;513832 said:


> Just landed 5 pallets of 50 lbs, thanks for the help guys.


Did you end up goin to rochester elevator?


----------



## Eyesell

Actually I spoke with a company early this morning that had 5 pallets left, the guy said he was saving them for someone else that called last night, he was also suppose to pay for them today as well. He said if he didn't hear from the guy by 1:00 PM today they were mine, well you know what happened, he never called.

Gave him my CC and they'll be delivered to my building in the morning, guess the extra buck 69 isn't bad since they are delivering the stuff 

Thanks again Env. Lawns


----------



## Jason Pallas

Hey guys - I don't do much salting at all BUT I do have a suggestion for you guys that are really in a bind for salt. You can get Water Softener Salt from a number of suppliers. They come in pellet form. Each pellet is about half the size of your pinky finger. The bags are about $6 for an 80lb bag. I've used this stuff in a pinch. It works well - I didn't use it in a tailgate spreader or V-box though. 
I hope this helps. I know places like TSC have a ton of this stuff. I just bought some for my water softener system the other day. Some Meijer's also carry the stuff - although I know that TSC will sell it to you by the pallet. Hope that helps someone for what it's worth.
BTW - the stuff works great. Because the pellets are so big and designed to disolve slowly (unlike rock salt), they last forever - you could probably salt half as often with the stuff.


----------



## Eyesell

Thanks for the info, I actually have about 60 bags of the water softener stuff, your right my spreader gets clogged up, it won't spread it.

But your right again, in a pinch toss it by hand out the back of the pick-up


----------



## NE MICH PLOWBOY

I dunno if you guys are still looking for bulk salt also, but i might know of a pile that you could get some of, prolly have to send a set of trains up for it or something though. I know of one pile and have heard theres another just north of here also. If your interested then you might want to try getting ahold of Goodrich paving and asphalt of Alpena. they have the pile here. I have heard that great lakes excavating has a pile in rogers city on the dock, which is another 40 miles north of here, if your in a pinch then this may get you through


----------



## PremierLand

Superior L & L;513720 said:


> I need some help from people in the "D".I am looking for a new conveyor chain for my Western Icebreaker. Angelo's and J Thomas are no go's. Also after doing a search there is not a ton of info on liquid deicers. Does someone want to share there experiences or give me a name of some liquid suppliers Thanks in advance


they way it looks right now you wont be using it the rest of the year anyway. lol


----------



## Milwaukee

NE MICH PLOWBOY;513861 said:


> I dunno if you guys are still looking for bulk salt also, but i might know of a pile that you could get some of, prolly have to send a set of trains up for it or something though. I know of one pile and have heard theres another just north of here also. If your interested then you might want to try getting ahold of Goodrich paving and asphalt of Alpena. they have the pile here. I have heard that great lakes excavating has a pile in rogers city on the dock, which is another 40 miles north of here, if your in a pinch then this may get you through


I know that place.

How much snow you got there? 2 or 3 foots of snow?


----------



## NE MICH PLOWBOY

Theres about 8 inches on the ground now, been losing it all in the warm spells, but we are supposed to get 6 tomorrow is what the weather man is saying, but he hasnt been right at all yet this year so who knows what we will end up with


----------



## PremierLand

i dont think SE will get anything, maybe a half inch if that much. If we get anything, hopefully it'll be an inch, that way we can get a push out of it since it doesnt look like we can salt.


----------



## brian12281

Picked up a couple pallets at Dales this afternoon at regular price. They may get more tommorow


----------



## Enviouslawns

Weather guy said half inch starting at about 5am and then 2-4 inches thourghout the day
i really think all we will get is enough to salt. better then nothing i guess


----------



## Snowpower

MikeLawnSnowLLC;513817 said:


> Also has anyone tryed getting a train of bulk from ohio or are they dry down there as well?


I know some guys that did just that but they can only haul it in 25 yard loads which kills the delivery cost but they were jammed up and had no choice.

Got 100 tons.


----------



## Do It All Do It Right

check this out does anyone like granholm now
http://abclocal.go.com/wjrt/story?section=news/local&id=5943797


----------



## terrapro

jmkr02;514073 said:


> check this out does anyone like granholm now
> http://abclocal.go.com/wjrt/story?section=news/local&id=5943797


i like to blame everything on granholm as much as the next guy but what does she have to do with the salt shortage again?


----------



## Superior L & L

Snowpower;513981 said:


> I know some guys that did just that but they can only haul it in 25 yard loads which kills the delivery cost but they were jammed up and had no choice.
> 
> Got 100 tons.


Man do you have any contact info for the Ohio peop's I'll send a train down tomorrow. Pm if you do thanks in advance!


----------



## kmwharley

Superior, give me a call @ 248-425-2835 I am looking for some one with a truck to get some. I have a line on some, I can get about 200 tons just cannot find anyone that will call me back to go and pick some up. I left a message on your machine earlier today but no response either.


----------



## MikeLawnSnowLLC

Ok well Metro if your going to get pallets let me know because i want some. If someone else is getting bulk i want some too lol. I can run either or. But i heard we might be getting more snow towards the end of the week and I only have enough for one application.


----------



## TheXpress2002

This is what is going to take place tomorrow. It is not the stuff right now south of us, it is what is just coming out of the Rockies into the plains. This area will strengthen tomorrow and will put down 3-5 inches SOUTH of 96 north will be the Trace to 2 inches north of that line. This does not look impressive but the moisture/temp levels will produce a high ratio fluffy snow.


----------



## Snowpower

Superior L & L;514105 said:


> Man do you have any contact info for the Ohio peop's I'll send a train down tomorrow. Pm if you do thanks in advance!


I got a call into my friends here. No word back as of yet. I just saw your reply here a bit ago. I think they said something about the Cleveland area, and they did say Ohio has a limit on train size and weight. Hence the 25 yard loads.

I'll let you know. Pm me your number in case Im on the road when I hear.


----------



## Keith_480231

How could Granholm "take over" the salt piles at the docks and sell all of it to Illinois??? I know it sometimes feels like Communism here in Michigan or is it???


----------



## Keith_480231

Hey guys just saw this on Craigslist...http://detroit.craigslist.org/wan/571058029.html. Was just wondering what a QB yard is???


----------



## Snowpower

1/4 yard bucket?


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH

Wow and I thought $ 87.00 a yard was high. Over here in Windsor, the Windsor salt mine was about to go on strike. Our bulk supplier is getting blue salt!! Not sure where from but at least it is high in quality and doesn't freeze up in these crazy temp swings.


DAFF


----------



## kmwharley

Would it be possible to get salt over your way in Windsor? Could we get the contact info.....got a truck will travel!!!!


----------



## firelwn82

DAFFMOBILEWASH;514409 said:


> Wow and I thought $ 87.00 a yard was high. Over here in Windsor, the Windsor salt mine was about to go on strike. Our bulk supplier is getting blue salt!! Not sure where from but at least it is high in quality and doesn't freeze up in these crazy temp swings.
> 
> DAFF


Its blue because its treated so it doesn't freeze. It will still freeze though if it gets moisture added to the mix though.


----------



## PremierLand

it made the news on the west side of the state
http://www.wzzm13.com/news/news_article.aspx?storyid=87382


----------



## PremierLand

Even better, channel 7 is onto it now. lol 
http://www.wxyz.com/news/local/story.aspx?content_id=45C719B8-A630-4F47-BE34-609E93A35039&gsa=true

heres channel 2 
http://www.myfoxdetroit.com/myfox/p...ale=EN-US&layoutCode=VSTY&pageId=1.1.1&sflg=1


----------



## Superior L & L

The wxyz story said Angelo's is charging $75 per ton and people
on here are saying they are charging $100


----------



## TheXpress2002

Superior L & L;514532 said:


> The wxyz story said Angelo's is charging $75 per ton and people
> on here are saying they are charging $100


Angelos for straight salt was $130.00 / ton & salt sand mix was $59.00 / ton


----------



## Superior L & L

man has anyone started to use sand. I realy dont want to deal with that mess


----------



## TheXpress2002

Superior L & L;514556 said:


> man has anyone started to use sand. I realy dont want to deal with that mess


ALL of my customers said NO......lol


----------



## Snowpower

So whats your update on this storm there Xpress? You seem to have the hot hand. Looks like it's breaking up a bit to me.


----------



## Enviouslawns

from what i heard it not suppose to come until about rush hour with 3 inches and then 1 inch over night.

Anyone lookin for equiptmnet a guy on lawn site is selling ALOT of stuff. truck, plow spreaders, hes from macomb area. Ultimate lawn.


----------



## Eyesell

Read today's front page of the Free Press "Local" section, " Salt Shortage" is what they are talking about, lists all the communties that are in trouble. Only one's being serviced are the big guys.


----------



## Metro Lawn

Looking at the radar, it would appear that we are gonna get missed by this storm.


----------



## smoore45

Yeah, apparently AccuWeather was correct yesterday with the 1" total prediction...


----------



## Jason Pallas

I concur - this doesn't look very hopeful - keep your fingers crossed for at least 1-2 overnight. Although Ben Bailey on ch 2 IS STILL saying 1-4" with heavy snow from 2pm-6pm with flurries up to midnight.


----------



## Five Star Lawn Care LLC

i know im going to stir up things here...but i dont want it to snow at all until next year.

right now i just want to be up at my grandmas cabin in petoskey by the camp fire, riding my quad, and going on the wave runners on the lake...

IM DONE WITH SNOW

sorry guys


----------



## Dhouse

This has been a great year up until the salt ran out. It needs to stop snowing in order for the supply to be replenished. It bothers me we can't do our jobs properly without salt and it looks bad on us. What can you do.
Is anybody applying a salt surcharge to their bills?


----------



## Eastside Eric

FYI - I heard soullieres in st.clair shores was getting more 50lb bags this week and 80lb next week. The word is they are only raising their prices 15 cents a bag, but their prices are already a little high.


----------



## alternative

Five Star Lawn Care LLC;514695 said:


> i know im going to stir up things here...but i dont want it to snow at all until next year.
> 
> right now i just want to be up at my grandmas cabin in petoskey by the camp fire, riding my quad, and going on the wave runners on the lake...
> 
> IM DONE WITH SNOW
> 
> sorry guys


I feel the same way.. Just starting to hate snow~


----------



## Eastside Eric

Jason Pallas;514687 said:


> I concur - this doesn't look very hopeful - keep your fingers crossed for at least 1-2 overnight. Although Ben Bailey on ch 2 IS STILL saying 1-4" with heavy snow from 2pm-6pm with flurries up to midnight.


Look at the radar now, does'nt look like we will get anything other than flurries or it might even miss us all together unless it gains over lake mich.


----------



## Enviouslawns

Alrite the latest i heard is its gonna start around 2 today and its the storm that is coming from south of michigan. and they said its gonna snow till about midnight tonite leaving the mt.clemens area with about 3.5-4 inches by tonite. so lets hope so.payup


----------



## Eastside Eric

Enviouslawns;514752 said:


> Alrite the latest i heard is its gonna start around 2 today and its the storm that is coming from south of michigan. and they said its gonna snow till about midnight tonite leaving the mt.clemens area with about 3.5-4 inches by tonite. so lets hope so.payup


Is that stuff from the south is going to reach us?


----------



## Enviouslawns

thats what i saw on channel 2, and my buddy called me and told me that to. so i really hope thats true. im lookin at the radar and some snow is entering michigan right now from lake michigan, and the pink (freezing rain) around the indy area is turning to larger amounts of snow as it chages over. but it looks like its gonna go north of us, and the storm to the south is gonna miss us by a hair.


----------



## Eastside Eric

Enviouslawns;514758 said:


> thats what i saw on channel 2, and my buddy called me and told me that to. so i really hope thats true. im lookin at the radar and some snow is entering michigan right now from lake michigan, and the pink (freezing rain) around the indy area is turning to larger amounts of snow as it chages over. but it looks like its gonna go north of us, and the storm to the south is gonna miss us by a hair.


yep, looks like your right, just saw it on channel 4


----------



## Tscape

Paul Gross Rocks!


----------



## smoore45

It looks like the snow building over Indiana has a NNE path to it. Maybe we still could see a few inches...


----------



## Five Star Lawn Care LLC

no snow...i need some R&R


----------



## sefh

Turfscape LLC;514768 said:


> Paul Gross Rocks!


Turfscape.
Did you sell your truck yet?


----------



## Leisure Time LC

Five Star Lawn Care LLC;514695 said:


> i know im going to stir up things here...but i dont want it to snow at all until next year.
> 
> right now i just want to be up at my grandmas cabin in petoskey by the camp fire, riding my quad, and going on the wave runners on the lake...
> 
> IM DONE WITH SNOW
> 
> sorry guys


I am with you Five Star


----------



## TheXpress2002

Snowpower;514643 said:


> So whats your update on this storm there Xpress? You seem to have the hot hand. Looks like it's breaking up a bit to me.


The storm has slowed considerably we will still see 2-4 inches possibly 3-5 to the east and south but will not start now until around 2 with the steadier snow starting after rush hour. Notice just east of Indy getting slammed right now when they were not suppose to get anything.

I am starting to look at the Thursday night into Friday storm. That one is also back on all the models. Also Monday is looking at the best chance for some good accumulating snow.


----------



## TheXpress2002

Watch the snow over Indiana build just in the past 2 hours. That is what will be heading our way

(sorry cant post the radar loop)


----------



## smoore45

Hey! I predicted that about an hour ago!  Maybe one of the local news stations should hire me! payup


----------



## terrapro

its snowing here now. judging by the radar its not stopping any time soon


----------



## Enviouslawns

where u at in michigan?


----------



## TheXpress2002

We now have a steady snow here in Canton


----------



## michigancutter

looking for some help in southeast michigan if we get 3 to 4 inches


----------



## Enviouslawns

Where about in se michigan i gotta f 250 with 8ft boss and salt w/spreader
1-586-405-6061


----------



## Allor Outdoor

Does anyone have a snow status update on the Bloomfield, West Bloomfield area?
Thank!


----------



## Tscape

sefh;514789 said:


> Turfscape.
> Did you sell your truck yet?


No, I have not.


----------



## Tscape

michigancutter;514869 said:


> looking for some help in southeast michigan if we get 3 to 4 inches


Call me at 320-4700 (in the 734) ASAP. I have a truck available.


----------



## Eyesell

Man, a lot of weather guys on this thread, I can't keep up with all your predictions


----------



## Eastside Eric

Eyesell;514901 said:


> Man, a lot of weather guys on this thread, I can't keep up with all your predictions


my prediction: wait until the snow slows down & go out and make some money.


----------



## TheXpress2002

Snow Advisory issued by NWS


----------



## Eyesell

Man, it's coming down now.. :redbounce


----------



## Eyesell

I'm going salting Yippee :redbounce


----------



## TheXpress2002

Eyesell;514912 said:


> Man, it's coming down now.. :redbounce


Yes it is. We willl need to pay attention to the wrap around that is around Chicago.

Like I said 3-5 inches


----------



## Tscape

TheXpress2002;514927 said:


> Yes it is. We willl need to pay attention to the wrap around that is around Chicago.
> 
> Like I said 3-5 inches


Man, look at the thickness of clouds and energy still pouring at us out of Indy! 3-5 for sure...maybe....more?


----------



## moosey

West Bloomfield & Bloomfield area coming down good.


----------



## terrapro

Enviouslawns;514837 said:


> where u at in michigan?


sorry it took so long to post back...im in livingston county. looks like an inch maybe inch and a half out there right now


----------



## firelwn82

This is really really sucky. Next year I think I'm buying about 5 extra pallets. Every year we have salt shortages but rarely this early. Oh well another learning curve thats all there is to it. I sent my customers a memo and most understand, all except for one PITS account that I'm dropping after this season.  Theres always one.


----------



## TheXpress2002

firelwn82;514955 said:


> This is really really sucky. Next year I think I'm buying about 5 extra pallets. Every year we have salt shortages but rarely this early. Oh well another learning curve thats all there is to it. I sent my customers a memo and most understand, all except for one PITS account that I'm dropping after this season.  Theres always one.


At the rate we are going this season you mind as well get those 5 pallets now.........lol


----------



## firelwn82

TheXpress2002;514974 said:


> At the rate we are going this season you mind as well get those 5 pallets now.........lol


 No joke. Don't get me wrong I love working and making dough but damn.


----------



## magnatrac

As of now there is still plenty of pallets of salt in flint. I am sure this will change soon so get it while you can !!!


----------



## Eastside Eric

looks like we are going to get more than we thought. still alot back down in Indiana


----------



## 2FAST4U

just did my drive about 1 to 1.5" out there and still coming down. weatherbug said 2-4" ending by one in the moring, so looks like another 3:30 wake up. :redbounce


----------



## TheXpress2002

3 inches already here in Canton. It is still coming down so hard visibility is less than 1/4 mile.payuppayuppayup


----------



## TheXpress2002

Heavy Snow Warning
URGENT - WINTER WEATHER MESSAGE
NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE DETROIT/PONTIAC MI
535 PM EST TUE FEB 12 2008

...A BURST OF HEAVY SNOW DURING A SHORT TIME PERIOD THIS EVENING...

.SNOW WILL BE HEAVY AT TIMES OVER SOUTHEAST MICHIGAN...
PARTICULARLY SOUTH OF A LINE FROM FLINT AND OWOSSO TO MOUNT
CLEMENS...INCLUDING THE METRO DETROIT AREA. BASED ON REPORTS OF 3
TO 4 INCHES OF SNOW IN LENAWEE COUNTY SINCE 2 PM...TOTAL SNOWFALL
OF 5 TO 8 INCHES IS NOW EXPECTED IN THAT AREA WITH AMOUNTS OF 4 TO
6 INCHES ALONG AND NORTH OF M 59 INTO THE FLINT METRO AREA. TOTAL
ACCUMULATION OF 2 TO 4 INCHES STILL LOOKS ON TARGET FOR THE TRI
CITIES AND NORTHERN THUMB.


----------



## Snowpower

Lenawee County here and we definately have 4"

I just started the truck, and the city just made its first pass on my residential street and its still comin down good at 7:40pm

Im headed out at 9 to get started on the commercials by ten and hope it stops by midnight - 1AM.


----------



## bigjeeping

5-6" in a2. Looks like it will be a good night payuppayup


----------



## Eastside Eric

good 3 in Grosse Pointe/harper woods area at 9:20


----------



## Superior L & L

Looks like we have a good 4-5" of nice light fluffy stuff!!!!


----------



## Enviouslawns

Id say about 4-5 in macomb 25 and romeo plank


----------



## Snowpower

That was about the best night of plowing I've had in a long time. Left the house at 8:30 and as soon as I dropped the blade at 9 it stopped snowing. Perfect.

Plow and salt two hotels, two apartment complexes, a self storage and plow 8 resis.

Cha ching.


4" here in Washtenaw. Hope ya'll had a good one.

Praise that light fluffy stuff.


----------



## Metro Lawn

That was fun.... NOT ! Hey, anyone catch my free radio spot on WRIF at about 1:30 AM????


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH

Now my supplier is talking about no salt untill next week!!! People are getting trigger happy. One guy loaded enough salt into his truck (s) for 10storms. Just wait, when we need salt there won't be any left. Well time to stock up on some salt brime!!


----------



## Enviouslawns

Wow i loved pushing that it was like cottonballs lol. well thursday into friday we got another one coming. back out for about 15 residentals. then its nap time


----------



## terrapro

well i learned 2 things tonight.

1. always carry extra hoses

2. always know where to get more at 4am

first time busting a hose this morning at 4am. first customer of the morning i dropped the blade, not even 5 ft into the first push i hit something very HARD. my right wing folded all the way back  i hit the controls for the right wing and hydro fluid goes shooting everywhere. all over my hood, all over the plow, all over the ground :crying: . then i hit the up button and it struggled to get even an inch off the ground. i thought i was screwed, i lost all my fluid with the hose blowing. good thing i carry extra. somehow i was able to get the job complete, the job basically needed all the snow windrowed and pushed to the right.

i limped my way back home and started calling around to find a place thats open. i ended up having to wait until 7:30 before i could get a new one. better late than never


----------



## Snowpower

Liquid;515649 said:


> Anyone else interested in Liquid?
> 
> Application rates are 8/10 gallons per lane mile or 1 gallon per thousand sq. ft possibly much less depending on the amount of traffic. PM me for pricing. If you do not have the means to put it down I can try and help you out. I also manufacture spray systems if you are interested.


A lane mile is roughly 63,000 square feet. Is it 1 gallon per thousand or 8-10 per Lane mile.


----------



## moosey

Metro Lawn;515515 said:


> That was fun.... NOT ! Hey, anyone catch my free radio spot on WRIF at about 1:30 AM????


I heard it. They were playing some good tunes at that time. I've heard your company mentioned a few other times from your employees calling in.

That storm was very good. No problems and no calls.


----------



## Snowpower

Thats really intriguing. 

Im actually giving it some consideration and will keep you in mind as a resource if you dont mind. Im in the Fertilizing business and dont currently have a sprayer (have a Z-spray) but am looking into one and would love to pull double duty out of it if possible or look into a cheap used system. I know my way around spray systems.

Do you use a TeeJet electronic controller or something less exotic to turn it on and off?


----------



## Metro Lawn

moosey;515713 said:


> I heard it. They were playing some good tunes at that time. I've heard your company mentioned a few other times from your employees calling in.
> 
> That storm was very good. No problems and no calls.


Cool... I was hanging out with Screamin' Scott at a bachelor party on Saturday, so when he came on I figured I would call him and get a free plug.


----------



## bigjeeping

Anyone making calls for Thurs night?


----------



## TheXpress2002

bigjeeping;515913 said:


> Anyone making calls for Thurs night?


Well.......1-3 inches. This system will again be a high ratio snowfall. It will be a very quick mover most likely starting around midnight ending around 8 am. I am more concerned about Monday which if the models make up their minds could be a crippling storm, it either goes up the coast or heads west of the Apps, right now it is weest of the apps.


----------



## Superior L & L

bigjeeping;515913 said:


> Anyone making calls for Thurs night?


Possible snow 1-12"


----------



## magnatrac

I would love a break in the action for a few days. My f-350 is in the dealer. It has a coolant leak. Smells really good in the cab with the heat on high!!! This means it's now going to snow !!! Oh well the joys of running a buisness !!!


----------



## Metro Lawn

magnatrac;515986 said:


> I would love a break in the action for a few days. My f-350 is in the dealer. It has a coolant leak. Smells really good in the cab with the heat on high!!! This means it's now going to snow !!! Oh well the joys of running a buisness !!!


Just use your back up truck (spare)


----------



## magnatrac

We have 2 truck but I like mine. My brothers truck is good to go but we usually run 2. If we get a big one I can always take my skid to my condo job. The dealer gave me a 4x4 ranger to drive so atleast I have wheelsprsport


----------



## 2FAST4U

well my breaks were not as bad as yours but still breaks
1. broke the lens out of my new snowblower head light (just but them on sat.)
2. riped a big hole in the plastic tail gate cap when my ramps 
Total cost $51 :crying:
Having fun blowing snow at 4 am PRICELESS


----------



## Do It All Do It Right

check out this post on another politic discussion site
http://www.russgibbatrandom.com/archive/2008-02-12/964/#c_0


----------



## alternative

jmkr02;516047 said:


> check out this post on another politic discussion site
> http://www.russgibbatrandom.com/archive/2008-02-12/964/#c_0


This state is so messed up. I think I'm gonna move to Hawaii:waving:


----------



## firelwn82

jmkr02;516047 said:


> check out this post on another politic discussion site
> http://www.russgibbatrandom.com/archive/2008-02-12/964/#c_0


AND this just TOPS my damn DAY. Will someone please just sacrifice a 20 cent bullet for the good of Michigan? Now I hope you all know I'm joking but holy crap WHATS NEXT????? :yow!:


----------



## PremierLand

I think that article is somewhat exsaderated (sp?), however I do believe that the salt mine companys have the salt and are doing this purposely to benefit, I just think the article is a little over the top. Especially since yesterday a local place had over 3 tractor trailer loads of salt delivered.


----------



## PremierLand

firelwn82;516166 said:


> holy crap WHATS NEXT????? :yow!:


whats next is that they are going to cut our *WATER SUPPLY* off!!!!!! Obviously im joking, but it is sad that they cut off the salt mines when they have plenty. I am surprised another mining company hasn't started around here yet to cash in on mortons un-ethical business practice.


----------



## Enviouslawns

Ya i saw salt at almost every supplier i passed today, i went to my supplier and there were two dumps there unloading prolly about 50 tons. plus there was about 20 palletts there.


----------



## Superior L & L

PremierLand;516205 said:


> I think that article is somewhat exsaderated (sp?), however I do believe that the salt mine companys have the salt and are doing this purposely to benefit, I just think the article is a little over the top. Especially since yesterday a local place had over 3 tractor trailer loads of salt delivered.


Over three tractor trailers !!! in the se michigan salting market that is nothing There was times last year when after a 2" snow i would see 6 train sitting waiting to unload at Angelos. I think we are hurting pretty bad. the liability is now a lot higher on all our sites and salt WAS a huge revenue for us.
Like people are saying the suppliers are now getting salt but they are limiting amounts and charging over $100 a ton


----------



## Superior L & L

Sorry to rub "salt" in the wound !!

yesterday morning i paid $57.00 per ton for salt. Some how the guy got one last load and was sitting on about 30-40 tons and sold to only people who bought in the past, limited everyone to one truck load, but did not even think about raising the price.


----------



## Danhoe

*Morton Salt*

I just fired the article over to Channel 7, maybe there is other news than our famous mayor. Dan


----------



## Mark Oomkes

PremierLand;516205 said:


> I think that article is somewhat exsaderated (sp?), however I do believe that the salt mine companys have the salt and are doing this purposely to benefit, I just think the article is a little over the top. Especially since yesterday a local place had over 3 tractor trailer loads of salt delivered.


Short answer, that guy is an idiot. Morton is not the only supplier of salt to MI and\or US, so maybe he needs to check facts and get over his cranial\rectal inversion. There are 4 main salt suppliers, International, Morton, North American and Cargill. There are probably more, but those are the biggest. Maybe Morton did shut down, but that does not explain why the others have shut off their supplies other than something called "eminent domain". The state can take the salt for the greater good and has to repay the supplier at some point in time. Not immediately. NASC shuts off their private vendors before this happens. I know this because I have bought from them before.

3 gravel trains of salt is smaller than a drop in the bucket in SE Michigan, much less MI, IL, OH, etc. I can go through that in an ice storm without sneezing.

The shortage is not just MI, either. It is Iowa, Illinois, Wisconsin, Ohio, Canada, NY, Vermont. You name, it everybody has used up their stockpiles from the fall.

I would also like to see shipping tickets from MI to IL, my guess is that he's way, way off on that. This shortage has not just happened in the last week, it has been coming for close to a month now. I spoke with a member here from the NE that just sent super sacks of salt mix to Skokie, IL for a huge amount of money. IL is NOT, I repeat, NOT shipping it back to MI as they are in the same situation as we are.

You guys need to understand salt supplies. It's just like any other commodity. They produce\mine\stockpile just so much salt based on past years usage. And with the light winters the past few years over most of the country, there hasn't been much demand. This season started off with huge ice storms from OK all the way into the NE. Continuous snowfalls in the storm path that we are in right now has also increased salt usage. The salt companies stock up in the summer, not the winter. They ship it by ship or barge where possible in the summer when there isn't ice on the lakes, rivers, canals--12,000 to 15,000 tons at a time. You think they can produce that much salt all of a sudden when the demand is there? Not going to happen. It would be like the Big 3 having to double their production overnight, it can't happen. They aren't going to stockpile 1 million tons of salt in one year, when usage has been only 500,000 tons a year (just using numbers out of the air here). That would be like you guys sitting on 100 tons a year when you use 50. You won't do it, they won't do it. Don't blame them for making a profit by not sitting on too much salt. They have stockholders they need to answer to as well.

Maybe Morton did shut down, but maybe it is planned maintenance as the usually do this time of year? Do they have to shore up salt mines? I don't know, but what if they mined as much as they could safely and now have to shore it up before they can mine more. Does anybody know the ins and outs of salt mining and the regulations involved? I don't and I bet you don't so maybe you ought to get informed before jumping down their throats. Bet Russ Gibb doesn't either. Not to mention, do you know how much a million tons is and how much effort it would take to ship it? When you can only truck 25 tons at a time into Illinois? He's an idiot if there was one.

While you guys may not be happy about it, you better stop depending on your suppliers for 100% of your salt. I wish we had yards like yours, but nobody will do that here. Even if they did, I would still stockpile my own, as my company and my customers come first.

That's my $.02.

Not to mention if they based their mining on the long term weather forecasts, they weren't going to stockpile any extra.


----------



## alternative

While this may be somewhat true.. I still feel its all about MONEY!
They are just as bad as the oil companies.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

alternative;516519 said:


> While this may be somewhat true.. I still feel its all about MONEY!
> They are just as bad as the oil companies.


Everything is, just like it is for you.


----------



## terrapro

Mark Oomkes;516521 said:


> Everything is, just like it is for you.


LOL jeesh youre quick with a retort


----------



## TheXpress2002

Mark,

Great post.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

terrapro;516527 said:


> LOL jeesh youre quick with a retort


Just saying, you're in the same boat. If you have to pay more for salt, are you going to charge your customers extra to cover it? One would hope so. So you are doing the same thing the salt companies are doing.

We are all driven by money--profit--because we won't be in business long, despite what that idiot JAA stated at the snow expo last year that cash flow is more important. Why MGIA even hires that moron who ran his business into the ground because of lack of profits, not cash flow, to give 'business' advice is beyond me.

It's strictly supply and demand. Nothing else. As soon as you understand it, the better.


----------



## Snowpower

Part of the problem though is that it's easier for a cash only supplier to just raise their price and it takes time for prices to catch up in the private sector. 

A lot of this increase will be absorbed by contractors. I know a few who have raised their price to their clients, and some like me that are ust adjusting our app rates, technique, and biting down hard.

It will certainly give everyone the experience of having to deal with a shortage like this and will be a consideration when writing the next contract.

One thought is that maybe this will help to re establish better rates as the price for salt has been going the same way as everything else in this business.


Another thought would be that I would bet that the mines would rather sell at inflated prices to contractors than to sell at standard rate to the State County and Munincipality circuit but I bet that their rate is locked in since they have a real contract.

I understand they use a lot more that the private sector does but they would make more selling less at inflated prices and work less to maintain the same profit margins or....make more money.


How much do you suppose a company like Detroit Mine can produce in a day?


----------



## moosey

Just found some info on our salt. There is only one, yes one mine in Michigan that mines rock salt. All others mine brine, which is shooting water down into mine to bring salt up. Take a look at the couple attachments I have included. Now there is a mine in Canada not far from us plus the Clevland Mine but again don't forget the rough weather we have had. And I say we as in all of the U.S., the ice storms and lots of snow.

http://www.saltinstitute.org/16.html

http://www.saltinstitute.org/images/map.pdf


----------



## Eastside Eric

just saw on the news that a landscape company building in w. bloomfield had a bad fire. anyone know who was?


----------



## Jason Pallas

THink it was called Landscape Works or Werks.... something like that. I heard them say the name last night on CH 4.... think that was it. THAT WAS A FIRE though - gotta feel bad for those guys.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

moosey;516567 said:


> Just found some info on our salt. There is only one, yes one mine in Michigan that mines rock salt. All others mine brine, which is shooting water down into mine to bring salt up. Take a look at the couple attachments I have included. Now there is a mine in Canada not far from us plus the Clevland Mine but again don't forget the rough weather we have had. And I say we as in all of the U.S., the ice storms and lots of snow.
> 
> http://www.saltinstitute.org/16.html
> 
> http://www.saltinstitute.org/images/map.pdf


Never said there was more than one mine in Michigan. I said there was more than one supplier in Michigan.

And if you look at attachment #2, your info is wrong, it shows 3 mines in Michigan.


----------



## Metro Lawn

Another article.

_Road crews have been busy this winter with all of the snowfall but it's taking its toll on rock salt reserves. There has been talk recently of salt shortages, notably across the Midwest. Managing Director of the Livingston County Road Commission Mike Craine tells WHMI that there have been spot shortages but they have not run out yet. He says salt for our area comes from two sources; one in Amherstburg, Ontario and another in Detroit. Craine says the Detroit mine runs an allocation system so no one runs out completely. It also will provide public road agencies with salt before any private companies. Meanwhile, rumors have also been circulating that the Michigan Department of Transportation has seized all of the salt from the Detroit mine. Spokeswoman Kari Arend tells WHMI that is absolutely not true. She says M-DOT has enough salt statewide but is still exploring other options to purchase more if needed just like everyone else_


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Metro Lawn;516628 said:


> Another article.
> 
> _Road crews have been busy this winter with all of the snowfall but it's taking its toll on rock salt reserves. There has been talk recently of salt shortages, notably across the Midwest. Managing Director of the Livingston County Road Commission Mike Craine tells WHMI that there have been spot shortages but they have not run out yet. He says salt for our area comes from two sources; one in Amherstburg, Ontario and another in Detroit. Craine says the Detroit mine runs an allocation system so no one runs out completely. It also will provide public road agencies with salt before any private companies. Meanwhile, rumors have also been circulating that the Michigan Department of Transportation has seized all of the salt from the Detroit mine. Spokeswoman Kari Arend tells WHMI that is absolutely not true. She says M-DOT has enough salt statewide but is still exploring other options to purchase more if needed just like everyone else_


I think I said it, but NASC will shut off contractors BEFORE the state or muni's invoke eminent domain. Despite the fact that they make more off us than the state.


----------



## moosey

Mark Oomkes;516623 said:


> Never said there was more than one mine in Michigan. I said there was more than one supplier in Michigan.
> 
> And if you look at attachment #2, your info is wrong, it shows 3 mines in Michigan.


Mark, I'm not trying to start anything. Just providing some info. And no there is only one bulk salt mine in Michigan, the others are in Ontario or Ohio. And I never was trying to correct you on number of mines in Michigan. Myself, I thought the mine in Manistee mined bulk salt but was wrong on it. I always saw bulk salt sitting closeby. The freighters drop the salt there.

Purely just info for all who want to read. Remember that salt from Detroit is shipped to several States. And also used for many other things beside what we use it for.


----------



## firelwn82

PremierLand;516208 said:


> whats next is that they are going to cut our *WATER SUPPLY* off!!!!!! Obviously im joking, but it is sad that they cut off the salt mines when they have plenty. I am surprised another mining company hasn't started around here yet to cash in on mortons un-ethical business practice.


 No kidding, glad I'm pumping off of a well then.


----------



## alternative

Anyway! 
No snow tonight.
Rain/mix Sunday.

I need a break~


----------



## Milwaukee

It say we get snow tonight

http://www.weather.com/weather/tenday/48183?from=36hr_topnav_undeclared


----------



## MikeLawnSnowLLC

Anbyd know who has pallets besides Angelo's he wont sell to me cuz i usually never ge salt there any help would be appreciated


----------



## Allor Outdoor

MikeLawnSnowLLC;516810 said:


> Anbyd know who has pallets besides Angelo's he wont sell to me cuz i usually never ge salt there any help would be appreciated


Mike,
Get ahold of me at [email protected]
I might be able to help you out!


----------



## 2FAST4U

John Deere in Shelby had some left at 2:30 today there on the north side of 23 mile almost to mound. First drive west of henderson glass


----------



## 2FAST4U

just looked at the radar on weatherbug and looks like no snow tonight:crying: but on that note looks like we can all get in some good z's


----------



## Do It All Do It Right

what supply yards in the the metro detroit area can take imediate delivery of over 400 tons of salt or have the capacity of holding that. 
Thanks for any info Andy


----------



## Enviouslawns

All the weather channels i looked at said about 1 inch and north of m-59 will have closer to 2 inches, ill take one inch its enough to go salt payup


----------



## MStine315

Superior L & L;516433 said:


> Sorry to rub "salt" in the wound !!
> 
> yesterday morning i paid $57.00 per ton for salt. Some how the guy got one last load and was sitting on about 30-40 tons and sold to only people who bought in the past, limited everyone to one truck load, but did not even think about raising the price.


I got my yard and a half, too. Kudos to them for not only holding on price. They salt, too, and could have easily kept it all for themselves. They are really nice folks, and I don't just say that because of this one example.


----------



## Superior L & L

MStine315;516980 said:


> I got my yard and a half, too. Kudos to them for not only holding on price. They salt, too, and could have easily kept it all for themselves. They are really nice folks, and I don't just say that because of this one example.


Yep, they are better people than i am coz i would have kept it all for myself. That was probably enough for them to salt for the rest of the season.

On the flip side of the coin i just got 10 yards dropped at our yard. $142.00 per yd. plus delivery!!! They should change the name from rock salt to rock gold !

Well i guess everyone is just making a "little" extra in these bad times. Me and a bubby can get 500 tons out of Ohio for $65 a ton. This price three weeks ago would have been stupid, now its a steal. Getting the trucking situated is now a little pain in the rear.


----------



## Superior L & L

Enviouslawns;516976 said:


> All the weather channels i looked at said about 1 inch and north of m-59 will have closer to 2 inches, ill take one inch its enough to go salt payup


because salt is so cheap and everyone has tons to get rid of before the end of the season. LOL


----------



## Eastside Eric

MikeLawnSnowLLC;516810 said:


> Anbyd know who has pallets besides Angelo's he wont sell to me cuz i usually never ge salt there any help would be appreciated


I think soullieres in st clair shores still has some pallets


----------



## Enviouslawns

Superior L & L;517032 said:


> because salt is so cheap and everyone has tons to get rid of before the end of the season. LOL


Hey im not complaining my price is the same as it was in october at my supplier, and they got alot in yesterday. plus i got 5 palletts sitting in my garage.


----------



## Metro Lawn

jmkr02;516972 said:


> what supply yards in the the metro detroit area can take imediate delivery of over 400 tons of salt or have the capacity of holding that.
> Thanks for any info Andy


Dale's in Roseville can hold that


----------



## Metro Lawn

Superior L & L;517027 said:


> Well i guess everyone is just making a "little" extra in these bad times. Me and a bubby can get 500 tons out of Ohio for $65 a ton. This price three weeks ago would have been stupid, now its a steal. Getting the trucking situated is now a little pain in the rear.


Where in Ohio? There are 2 gravel trains sitting in my yard....


----------



## Jason Pallas

You guys DO realize that all this salt talk is sure to ensure that this will be the end of the snow right?


----------



## PremierLand

Jason Pallas;517140 said:


> You guys DO realize that all this salt talk is sure to ensure that this will be the end of the snow right?


only for tonight....

sunday..... 22 inches (jk).


----------



## Metro Lawn

Jason Pallas;517140 said:


> You guys DO realize that all this salt talk is sure to ensure that this will be the end of the snow right?


Sweet!!!! Vacation time......


----------



## michigancutter

anyone know when some of these suppliers will be getting bulk in. b&w said next thursday, quarry said 2 weeks, k&s trucking said 10 days all different stories but all of the salt comes from the same place.


----------



## Enviouslawns

Man woke up at 5, looked outside there was enough to salt so i load up go to my accounts and there nothing there. and theey were only about 6 miles away. wow i was mad......theres always this monday thoo


----------



## Eastside Eric

Jason Pallas;517140 said:


> You guys DO realize that all this salt talk is sure to ensure that this will be the end of the snow right?


Right again


----------



## alternative

Metro Lawn;517153 said:


> Sweet!!!! Vacation time......


Exactly. I am so done with this snow!


----------



## Enviouslawns

Ya i am excited about this coming season gonna be my first year cutting full time. and i just put in my live bid for meijers about 10 minuets ago. hope its a good year for all of us...


----------



## Five Star Lawn Care LLC

Enviouslawns;517355 said:


> Ya i am excited about this coming season gonna be my first year cutting full time. and i just put in my live bid for meijers about 10 minuets ago. hope its a good year for all of us...


lol.....good luck with that one buddy....those are the cheapest MF's around


----------



## Enviouslawns

Do they atleast pay ???? does anyone know?


----------



## alternative

Enviouslawns;517364 said:


> Do they atleast pay ???? does anyone know?


Talk to Marc - Premier.. That is not a good account, unless you can afford to work for free! But unless you bid "SUPERLOW" - you probably wont get it anyway.


----------



## Enviouslawns

The only thing i dont like is have the manager sign a peice of paper when we are all done

is there alot of places like that?>


----------



## Metro Lawn

I sat in on that Meijer bid. What a friggin joke. I have never seen so many idiots wanting to work for nothing! I guess I am not as cheap as I thought... rofl

I have a customer next to one of the stores. The past few years, they have had the lawn service keep skipping the cuts. By the time they say cut it, it is like 8 inches high. Basically you cut 8" high grass for about $20 an acre. If they say 20 cuts per season, you can figure on getting about 8-10. Nobody ever reads the "fine print" in the contract.


----------



## Enviouslawns

Ya i know i started one of the bids at 400 i think and it went down to 144.00


----------



## PremierLand

The meijer bids are pathetic. Now, the lowest bid doesnt always win, I had two accounts 2 years ago and I was not the lowest bid, but it still was not worth my time, and they tried getting me to do more work than the contract stated, which was only with the one store. 
The other store I had I made good money on, something like $185 for about an hour of work and the lowest bid for that one was like $75. 
Anyway, You get paid, but after 30 days, and it is exactly 30 days since they want that money in their account earning interest, plus all the invoices are done online. 
I watched the bid this morning, it was a freaking joke. I put my bid in at $900 and left it at that, lol. But the damn thing even started at like $450 and ended at like $138. LOL. IMO its a waste of time.

*BUT* they say 20 cuts, but I had about 36 in and depending on the manager, they may not want to waste their time meeting with you to sign a piece of paper each time, so they may not even require it for that store/manager. They want it done like every 10 or 12 days, but if your lucky you can do it every week and they wont care.


----------



## IC-Smoke

newbie to the forum
south central Michigan

Hudson to be exact:redbounce

Ian


----------



## bigjeeping

*Business Phone Number*

I'm finally getting a hard line for phone and fax.. Comcast wont let me choose my own phone number.. or even see what's available. Obviously I want something a little easy on the eyes.. like XXX-2300, or XXX-8080. But they wont even let me search to see what is taken and what's still open.

Anyone know a carrier who will let you choose, or at least look for a number? (Other than a 800-number) Does anyone have an 800-number and recommend that?


----------



## Metro Lawn

bigjeeping;517682 said:


> I'm finally getting a hard line for phone and fax.. Comcast wont let me choose my own phone number.. or even see what's available. Obviously I want something a little easy on the eyes.. like XXX-2300, or XXX-8080. But they wont even let me search to see what is taken and what's still open.
> 
> Anyone know a carrier who will let you choose, or at least look for a number? (Other than a 800-number) Does anyone have an 800-number and recommend that?


AT&T will give you a good number if it is established as a business line. once you have the number, you can take it with you to another service provider. Also, some cell carriers will let you pick.


----------



## FREDSKI

Hey you Michigan boys how much are you paying for salt? Like triple the price or what thats what I was told today. Were all out of bulk salt here in Cleveland I was lucky to buy a pallet of bag salt today . How much are you guys paying for salt they got to be jacking price up on you guys.


----------



## Five Star Lawn Care LLC

129.50 per ton here....as long as they can keep the salt on hand i will atleast keep my sanity


----------



## Metro Lawn

Angelo's has more salt on hand now than they did in December.... Funny thing is you can still buy a skid of 80's for $120 and that is 2400#...lol


----------



## GreenAcresFert

My supplier just bumped to 250 a ton,... but he has as much as I need(for 250 a ton thats not hard to beleive) At least its there and my customers agreed to pay it, but not to happy. Also, I'm eating my fuel and labor costs. Whatcha gonna do? Bryan


----------



## IC-Smoke

anyone pulling from Flat Rock Bagging for salt?


----------



## Metro Lawn

IC-Smoke;517738 said:


> anyone pulling from Flat Rock Bagging for salt?


I tried to contact them about salt and they never returned my call or email.


----------



## Milwaukee

I do live near flat rock.

I saw one place with salt but not sure if they is out of salt. street is Dix Toldeo HWy and another road is King rd.

here picture what I am try say.


----------



## bigjeeping

Metro Lawn;517688 said:


> AT&T will give you a good number if it is established as a business line. once you have the number, you can take it with you to another service provider. Also, some cell carriers will let you pick.


Thanks I'll give them a try..

on another note. The forecasts I'm reading are for Sun-Mon are freezing rain, snow, and more freezing rain... with less than 1" of accumulation :angry::angry:


----------



## Metro Lawn

Milwaukee;517757 said:


> I do live near flat rock.
> 
> I saw one place with salt but not sure if they is out of salt. street is Dix Toldeo HWy and another road is King rd.
> 
> here picture what I am try say.


Is that Bedrock Supply? btw which mapping site are you using?


----------



## Milwaukee

Metro Lawn;517781 said:


> Is that Bedrock Supply? btw which mapping site are you using?


I am use google map

I am not sure but am check that address


----------



## Danhoe

*5 gooffey looking Ohio dump trucks, heading north*

I was heading south on US - 23 @ Geddes Road & saw 5 dump trucks from Ohio hauling salt, this was about 2 pm, someone was happy to have the salt but not happy about the price, too bad we can't even leave the state with our trains, make it alot cheaper to haul. I got a call last night from The Rock Connection they are going to get the sand & calcium chloride mix. Said it would be there this weekend. Dan


----------



## Snowpower

40,000 tons?

lol

No one can get salt and 'MIke"....has 40,000 tons.

:salute:


----------



## Metro Lawn

Snowpower;517918 said:


> 40,000 tons?
> 
> lol
> 
> No one can get salt and 'MIke"....has 40,000 tons.
> 
> :salute:


That would be a pile the size of a football field 50' high...


----------



## Metro Lawn

Cool, just trying to put it in perspective... that is a hell of alot of salt...


----------



## Tscape

Uh, for a hell of a lot of money. Salt is simply not worth $150 a ton, period. Whoever is manipulating the market needs to be put in jail.


----------



## MikeyL668

So did everyone quit salting? or are they passing the prices on to their clients? We have had to do both, curious if you had people complaing about prices.


----------



## Enviouslawns

My buddy picked up a ton this morning for 60.00 and i got two palletts this morning for 145.00 each.


----------



## Do It All Do It Right

if you can pull that much salt. call the local cities i know that they are looking for 5-10 thousand and they willing to pay 150 a ton becaust they have noone that can pull that quantity at this time of the year.


----------



## snow_man_48045

Turfscape LLC;517968 said:


> Uh, for a hell of a lot of money. Salt is simply not worth $150 a ton, period. Whoever is manipulating the market needs to be put in jail.


Angelo's not far behind @ 129.00 for bulk. Bagged went up also, but he didn't know price yet. Guy on phone was a a$$, had very bad customer service


----------



## alternative

Anyone found ANY bulk in Se Mich/Detroit other than Angelo's, who apparently will not sell unless you have been buying from them. This is getting ridiculous!


----------



## PremierLand

dales..... $160.00 per ton. They have 90 tons left.


----------



## Runner

Nothing like gouging. For that matter, you could just buy pallets and have a couple of guys throw and cut bags for you to fill your box. You would still be coming out ahead for subtracting the transportation costs if a supplier with bags is more readily available.


----------



## Metro Lawn

Originally Posted by Turfscape LLC 
Uh, for a hell of a lot of money. Salt is simply not worth $150 a ton, period. Whoever is manipulating the market needs to be put in jail.


What you seem to be missing is this:

The normal salt is trucked in 50+ tons at a time locally about $60 a ton retail

Salt that is now available can only come in at 25 tons per load from southern OH ect. and we are paying the extra transportation cost.

It is the guys who had a stockpile of $40 a ton salt (wholesale price) from earlier in the season that upped the price to $150-$200 that I have an issue with.


----------



## Snowpower

Yeah and leave my bagged product the heck alone you bulk guys. I dont need you taking the last three pallets, or causing them to jerk pallet pricing like they are bulk.

lol


----------



## Tscape

Metro Lawn;519139 said:


> Originally Posted by Turfscape LLC
> Uh, for a hell of a lot of money. Salt is simply not worth $150 a ton, period. Whoever is manipulating the market needs to be put in jail.
> 
> What you seem to be missing is this:
> 
> The normal salt is trucked in 50+ tons at a time locally about $60 a ton retail
> 
> Salt that is now available can only come in at 25 tons per load from southern OH ect. and we are paying the extra transportation cost.
> 
> It is the guys who had a stockpile of $40 a ton salt (wholesale price) from earlier in the season that upped the price to $150-$200 that I have an issue with.


I don't think that retailers are manipulating the market.


----------



## alternative

PremierLand;519068 said:


> dales..... $160.00 per ton. They have 90 tons left.


As of when? Their phone message says NONE!


----------



## alpha01

On a lighter note, Anyone looking to sub out any spring/summer work?


----------



## PremierLand

alternative;519187 said:


> As of when? Their phone message says NONE!


thats because they are sick and tired of the people who dont buy from them all year calling and asking if they have any. but if you go there, atleast as of this morning, they had some in but no bagged product.


----------



## Jason Pallas

A long, long time ago... in a galaxy not so far away.........SALT WARS.


----------



## Sharpcut 1

Happened to drive by Dales' Roseville location at 9:30 PM Sunday 2/17. Was a semi truck of salt parked in the driveway with his running lights on!!!


----------



## Sharpcut 1

By the way, NASCAR sucks!!!!


----------



## procut

All I know is this salt thing sucks. I was fortunet enough to find a wholesaler who made me a decent deal on a few pallets, but what PITA dealing with all those bags. At least after tommorow their is no more snow or ice events in the forecast.


----------



## Jason Pallas

"Ya like NASCAR? If ya ever get involved in NASCAR, it's like a fine wine. You don't want the $2 stuff anymore"

Drew (RIP) and Mike / WRIF 101.1FM - Yeah, NASCAR blows.

Ever since Detroit radio truely went into the dumper, I bought an XM Radio. It blows Detroit radio away. Detroit radio sucks now.


----------



## Snowpower

Yeah and whats the real story with Drew. Im totally not buying the cover story about Trish and her breast cancer.

I think he lost his marbles or is in jail.


----------



## GreenAcresFert

Snowpower;519683 said:


> Yeah and whats the real story with Drew. Im totally not buying the cover story about Trish and her breast cancer.
> 
> I think he lost his marbles or is in jail.


I don't know..... I buy it, but when the hell is coming back?


----------



## Jason Pallas

Sorry to break it to you guys... but Drew aint comin' back and that whole girlfriend/breast cancer BS was mainly just a smokescreen for contract negotiations. WRIF has all but written off "Drew" AND Mike at this point. If you're a big Drew fan, you'll most likely see him on 97.1FM The Ticket (to no where) with a new show before you'll see him back at WRIF. Sucks - but it's true. 
Here's a link to all the news about Drew.

http://detroitmediainsider.com/?p=40

A couple more links:

http://detroitmediainsider.com/?p=18

http://detroitmediainsider.com/?p=24

Sorta makes you not like the guy as much - doesn't it?


----------



## firelwn82

I highly doubt they would play a game like that just to oust a radio personality. I'm sure she's not doing well but why he had to leave all together I don't know. I used to like listening to those guys but now its the same ol thing everyday. Those damn Harris polls are the funniest.


----------



## firelwn82

DAMN, I really thought that stuff was true. I guess I'm writing off the WRIF all together. What the hell were they thinking? Don't they know probably 80% or more of there listeners have had to deal with a bout of the cancer in some form or another. Thats some B.S right there.


----------



## Jason Pallas

Told you - I felt the same way. Lost all respect for the guy over this. It's a shame. I started listening back when it was "Drew and Zip in the Morning" - now that's a long time ago. I think it was '92 or something. Screw him.... XM Satelite for me from now on.


----------



## Snowpower

Well there you have it.

I knew that Tess deal was bogus.


----------



## firelwn82

What a jerk. We should start a campaign, every sports game we go to we carry signs. That would be kick ass.


----------



## Snowpower

firelwn82;519715 said:


> What a jerk. We should start a campaign, every sports game we go to we carry signs. That would be kick ass.


Yeah except they like that stuff. I dont fault him for wanting to change or renegotiate his contract but whoever came up with that Tess Has Breast Cancer disguise should be shot.

That was really unfair and bogus towards a lot of fans that were probably concerned and completely misled.

Misled. 

Lied to.


----------



## Plow Dude

I was always curious to how much those guys made a year. You think its well over $100,000?


----------



## Allor Outdoor

Plow Dude;520134 said:


> I was always curious to how much those guys made a year. You think its well over $100,000?


EASILY!!!! I would guess that Mike made at least $500,000/year!!


----------



## Enviouslawns

Snows coming down good at 25 n romeo plank looks like well be able to salt early tomorrow


----------



## firelwn82

Are you serious?? 500K?????


----------



## Jason Pallas

Both Drew and Mike make well over a mil a year. Industry insiders have long since pegged their salary at closer to 1.5 mil annually. The lowest estimate I've ever seen was 750k on the low side. Of course, their contracts are the subject of much media speculation. I'm sure they don't even know what the other made/makes.... but you can rest assured that Drew was pressing for 1.5 to 2 mil in the current/recent negotiations that have obviously broken down.


----------



## PremierLand

How many salting events do you guys have so far this year?


----------



## cgrappler135

I have 26 saltings! I know a company that has 55 already or atleast thats what he billed out for! WTF


----------



## alternative

"HOWARD STERN" = $100 Mil/year for 5 years. Now thats not a bad payday. He pisses $750k in a year.


----------



## Jason Pallas

Yeah - that cost Sirus a lot! No wonder they're merging with XM radio.


----------



## esshakim

i have 20 saltings in right now. hopefully i can get that number up to 30 and im happy for this season.


----------



## Snowpower

PremierLand;520597 said:


> How many salting events do you guys have so far this year?


33........


----------



## Enviouslawns

Anyone salt today???


----------



## wishin4snoww

33.........................


----------



## procut

Enviouslawns;520707 said:


> Anyone salt today???


Yes, incluiding this morning, 33.


----------



## procut

Wow, just reading back again, 33 is really the magic number.


----------



## bigjeeping

26 in a2...


----------



## Superior L & L

Enviouslawns;520707 said:


> Anyone salt today???


I salted friday morning, sunday morning, monday morning, monday night (5:00pm-8:00pm) and this morning. I also have about a 1" on my dr ive right now so i might have to go re salt today also


----------



## firelwn82

*Sum in a BISH*

I have lost my file for the month of Feb. Anyone pushing and salting in the northern Oakland/southern Genese? area can you tell me what days you went out? This totally sucks ass. I hate when the system goes on the fritz. I know theres the 1st the 3rd I think... and the 5th but I'm lost on the rest. Thanks in advance guys


----------



## Superior L & L

firelwn82;520973 said:


> I have lost my file for the month of Feb. Anyone pushing and salting in the northern Oakland/southern Genese? area can you tell me what days you went out? This totally sucks ass. I hate when the system goes on the fritz. I know theres the 1st the 3rd I think... and the 5th but I'm lost on the rest. Thanks in advance guys


I can email it to u tomorrow when i get in the office if still needed. We do flint, grand blanc & fenton areas so i think they would be pritty close for u


----------



## firelwn82

Thanks L&L that will work. I'm going back to pen and paper. lol I'm in the process of posting some pretty funny stuff hold your laughs.


----------



## firelwn82

Never mind I cant figure out how to make it small enough. SUm in a Beach it was classic too.


----------



## smoore45

Any of our local weather experts know what is going on for Thursday night into Friday? It looks like the typical set up around St. Louis heading Northeast.


----------



## TheXpress2002

smoore45;521185 said:


> Any of our local weather experts know what is going on for Thursday night into Friday? It looks like the typical set up around St. Louis heading Northeast.


We wont know until the storm comes out of the rockies because there is a split in the jet-stream. If it takes the northern stream then we will see 1-3 but if it takes the southern stream we will not see anything.


----------



## Jason Pallas

My guess - we'll see nothing. Why? I just bought a new plow truck (as a matter of fact, that'll probably kill the snow for the year)


----------



## TheXpress2002

Jason Pallas;521760 said:


> My guess - we'll see nothing. Why? I just bought a new plow truck (as a matter of fact, that'll probably kill the snow for the year)


Thats usually how it works out. It seems this Thurs night Friday storm may be the only thing on the horizon until the first couple days of March. Forecasts were saying that they were comparing this setup to the 1993 analog year which produced a few huge March snowstorms.

Wouldn't that be nice to finish off this amazing year


----------



## alternative

Jason Pallas;521760 said:


> My guess - we'll see nothing. Why? I just bought a new plow truck (as a matter of fact, that'll probably kill the snow for the year)


Did you buy one of Teides?


----------



## Superior L & L

I think we are on the homeword stretch. Winter is flying by but man am i tired. We always get a couple of pushes in March (usually the first week)


----------



## bigjeeping

I'm ready to mow lawns


----------



## Keith_480231

Hey Jason,
What kind of truck did you get??? I was actually gonna ask you if you wanted or knew of anyone that might be interested in my F-250 it has a 7.5' blade on it and I have a tailgate salter for it also. The wife is on my butt to clean-up the yard already! So I know that Spring is on the way. Give me a call if you need a hand with anything. Thanks:salute:


----------



## moosey

I'm ready for Spring too! Contracts are coming in, more every day. I think we may have a couple more pushes before spring does reach us. Been looking at equipment and going into the shop next week to work on things.


----------



## Leisure Time LC

I am ready for spring as well. A few sunny days out there and I wish I was out cutting grass. By June, I will be ready to push snow again.


----------



## Jason Pallas

I'm ready for Spring too. I bought a '96 GMC Sonoma with a 6' Western on it. It definitely wasn't a Tiede-mobile. I needed a replacement for our small truck - an 89' Ranger. I found it on a car lot at Auburn and Ryan. Clean, no rust and low miles - only paid 4k for it. It's a six banger - if gas goes much higher, I might drive it to work in the summer (45 miles each way!).
Spring can't come soon enough for me - I've been getting equipment ready for a couple weeks now. I'm sick of this cold - I spent most of the day un-freezing the barn door to my horse barn so I can get the manure buckets out of the barn (fun). Damm thing was frozen in 4 inches of ice - from when it thawed, rained and flash froze. At least it wasn't the back door - I could still get the horses into the pasture.


----------



## 2FAST4U

well i'm ready for spring to going to work on some stuff this weekend but it better snow some more because I still have 25 bags of 80's in the shop.


----------



## magnatrac

I hate to say it but I hope we can get a week off. My truck is on a hoist in pieces right now. It has been at he dealer since last friday. They fixed a coolant leak last thursday and then on friday morning I just finished salting and the frontend let loose. I won't see my truck untill atleast next tuesday. We have 2 trucks and a skid so if it does snow I'm not out of work but It's alot for one truck to do. I guess I am ready for spring !!!


----------



## Snowpower

Not ready or anxious for spring here. Im makin too good of money plowing and salting. I've already got 27 commercial bids out, current retention is underway, have a half dozen residential estimates to give, and marketing is in the works too but this winter money for the hours involved cant be beat.

I've grown the snow removal 700% over last year.

Of course that had and has a lot to do with the weather but still. Keep those 4 inchers comin I say. I want five more at least.


----------



## Superior L & L

soon this thread will go to 1 post per month and peopel will be hanging on Lawn site. That place is not for me


----------



## Eastside Eric

Superior L & L;522208 said:


> soon this thread will go to 1 post per month and peopel will be hanging on Lawn site. That place is not for me


yes that thread can get pretty harsh at times. whatever happened to jetski man?, he would fit in good over there.lol


----------



## MStine315

Speaking of Tiede, I have some concerns about a contract I have with them. I won't drag it into a public forum as my concerns may be unfounded, but if anyone has any experience with them I'd appreciate a p.m. with any feedback. Thanks, Marc


----------



## terrapro

Eastside Eric;522218 said:


> yes that thread can get pretty harsh at times. whatever happened to jetski man?, he would fit in good over there.lol


lol, yeah i couldnt help myself and mouthed off a few times. mainly to the newbs that think if they sub everything out and they can just sit back in their million dollar house or car and cash the checks or the guy who does not understand overhead or the guy that thinks he can spray roundup in a burning bush to get rid of bindweed or something just as ridiculous


----------



## Superior L & L

MStine315;522299 said:


> Speaking of Tiede, I have some concerns about a contract I have with them. I won't drag it into a public forum as my concerns may be unfounded, but if anyone has any experience with them I'd appreciate a p.m. with any feedback. Thanks, Marc


Who is Tiede ???


----------



## alternative

>only one of the biggest LCO's in the southeast area! lol Not~
all I know is it looks like he's no longer going to be around.

SNOWPOWER, I am with you, after making snow money, the summer income just seems like peanuts. (If you look at it on a time spent vs income received basis) But the snow does start to get OLD!


----------



## Jason Pallas

The two biggest reasons I hate snow:

1) The uncertainty of it all. Will it snow? How much will it snow? When will it snow? I don't mind the odd hours or the long hours. It's the fact that your life is predicated on snow. I know we all get paid well to have our lives tied to the weather forecast like this, but it gets old telling people things like "Sure, I'll be at your wedding BUT IF it snows......."

#2 Equipment failures. It's not IF, it's WHEN equipment will fail. When equipment fails, it's almost always expensive and it's NEVER at a good time. Equipment failures are a part of this business and most of us have back-ups and back-ups and back-ups for those back-ups. However, breakdowns are not like lawn service. If a mower takes a dump, it's no problem. Just take it back to the shop and grab a new one or finish the route tommorrow. In snow, hours if not minutes matter. You don't have the luxury of a couple of minutes or hours to get a replacement to get the job done.
Add to this that it's hard to get a alternator at 2am Sunday night for a Chevy 2500. The part that you break will never be the part you have in stock at the shop. Landscaping is a lot more predictatable and not as time intensive/sensitive. A customer doesn't care if their lawn is cut today or tommorrow (most cases). However, you'll hear it if that drive or lot isn't cleared by 8am.... here minutes matter. In addition, when you do have a breakdown, nothing compares to lying underneath a truck in the slush, with salty water dripping in your eyes while you try and fix a tranny linkage so you can move the truck out of the middle of the street so you can get back to your route so you can then start on that truck's route. It's not like a breakdown in the summer... when it's nice and warm and the crew smokes cigarettes under a shady tree while you change out a battery.

Just my personal rant - what makes you guys hate snow?


----------



## TheXpress2002

For tonight looks like Monroe and Lenawee counties might see some accumulating snow. Southern Wayne and Washtenaw counties might get a salting event out of tonight.

I am really keeping a close eye on Monday night and all day Tuesday. The euro and DGEX models have a very large snow storm for us. The GFS was not on board yesterday with the storm but on the latest run it is starting to come around to the other models.

After that we seem to go back into a very active winter pattern with event after event. 

Mark these dates Feb 27th March 1st March 5th March 7th 

I know I was slightly off on the last storm  but I will try to redeem myself on this one. (8 out of 10 calls this year aint bad)



Dont get those mowers ready just yet


----------



## TheXpress2002

Jason Pallas;522701 said:


> The two biggest reasons I hate snow:
> 
> Just my personal rant - what makes you guys hate snow?


While you are trying to sleep before you go plowing and the snow is pounding against the siding of the house and the only thing you can think about is how long until the alarm goes off. This drives me crazy


----------



## MStine315

Superior L & L;522550 said:


> Who is Tiede ???


They're out of Grosse Pointe (maybe literally from the sounds of it). Thanks to the guys who PM'd me. I appreciate it.


----------



## bigjeeping

They are unloading.. everything!

http://motors.search.ebay.com/_W0QQsassZponeill1429


----------



## TheXpress2002

bigjeeping;522750 said:


> They are unloading.. everything!
> 
> http://motors.search.ebay.com/_W0QQsassZponeill1429


GEEZ O PETES


----------



## Snowpower

Looks like some deals to be had.

1- that 2004 black ford F350 for 10,000 and the Spray truck with magnum for 5000.

Must of sold their accounts and are offing all the gear that didnt go with.

I've been in the biz for 25 years and never heard of them, but Im not eastside.


----------



## moosey

Looking at what Tiede has up on ebay, its no wonder he's going under. He was financed to the gills. All the trucks are basically brand new. You can't make much $$ when everything is new and financed. His auctions state clear titles but I don't think so. 


Please NO More Snow, if we do get anything a 2" plowable event only.


----------



## firelwn82

magnatrac;522179 said:


> I hate to say it but I hope we can get a week off. My truck is on a hoist in pieces right now. It has been at he dealer since last friday. They fixed a coolant leak last thursday and then on friday morning I just finished salting and the frontend let loose. I won't see my truck untill atleast next tuesday. We have 2 trucks and a skid so if it does snow I'm not out of work but It's alot for one truck to do. I guess I am ready for spring !!!


Damn Sean guess your having some issues with that purchase ay? That sucks bro.


----------



## MStine315

bigjeeping;522750 said:


> They are unloading.. everything!
> 
> http://motors.search.ebay.com/_W0QQsassZponeill1429


Nice. Time to make a phone call. Thanks.


----------



## bigjeeping

*Auto Painting...*

Does anybody know of a reputable auto-painter near A2?

I just need the cab painted on my 450. It has a dump on it now, so the dump can be lifted to paint the back of the cab.

I got an estimate for "$900 out the door with high grade PPG paint that will last longer and hold its color for a longer period of time. Includes minor body work."

I want a quality paint job that will last... does that price sound right on?

Any advice is welcome since I have no idea :crying:


----------



## Superior L & L

MStine315;522865 said:


> Nice. Time to make a phone call. Thanks.


Man i hope your not into these guys for a ton of money?


----------



## Tscape

bigjeeping;522990 said:


> Does anybody know of a reputable auto-painter near A2?
> 
> I just need the cab painted on my 450. It has a dump on it now, so the dump can be lifted to paint the back of the cab.
> 
> I got an estimate for "$900 out the door with high grade PPG paint that will last longer and hold its color for a longer period of time. Includes minor body work."
> 
> I want a quality paint job that will last... does that price sound right on?
> 
> Any advice is welcome since I have no idea :crying:


That price sounds fantastic, Zach. If you go with them, let me know how they do. I need to get my Mark VII painted. I was thinking of taking it by that place on Main right by M14, Hawkins restorations. Did you try them?


----------



## TheXpress2002

bigjeeping;522990 said:


> Does anybody know of a reputable auto-painter near A2?
> 
> I just need the cab painted on my 450. It has a dump on it now, so the dump can be lifted to paint the back of the cab.
> 
> I got an estimate for "$900 out the door with high grade PPG paint that will last longer and hold its color for a longer period of time. Includes minor body work."
> 
> I want a quality paint job that will last... does that price sound right on?
> 
> Any advice is welcome since I have no idea :crying:


Let me know also how it goes. I need a little work done to my trucks after this winter.


----------



## bigjeeping

Turfscape LLC;523003 said:


> Hawkins restorations. Did you try them?


I'll give them a call, this guy was the first one I found - on Craigslist. I will give this some due diligence before I make a choice.. so wondering if anybody can personally refer someone?


----------



## MStine315

Superior L & L;522995 said:


> Man i hope your not into these guys for a ton of money?


Enough that I'm concerned I'll see it. I was pretty nervous last night and this morning, but after doing some more checking, maybe it's not as bad as I thought. I'm back in off the ledge....for now.


----------



## Snowpower

Yeesh. It's a work truck. Looks like a good rubout and wax will make that thing look like a million bucks. Probably get that done for a buck and a half.


----------



## firelwn82

Snowpower;523155 said:


> Yeesh. It's a work truck. Looks like a good rubout and wax will make that thing look like a million bucks. Probably get that done for a buck and a half.


I think he wants to know so he can get it painted another color, maybe I'm wrong though. Its happened once or twice


----------



## terrapro

firelwn82;523274 said:


> I think he wants to know so he can get it painted another color, maybe I'm wrong though. Its happened once or twice


really?! thats never happend to me


----------



## Snowpower

firelwn82;523274 said:


> I think he wants to know so he can get it painted another color, maybe I'm wrong though. Its happened once or twice


You've been wrong twice in the last couple pages...lol

Seriously, if you dont want to change colors that white can be brought back to life and youd be surprised I think. If theres some minor rust you can do that easily with a spray can. Plus I get that the picture may not be a great representation of what the paint is like.


----------



## Metro Lawn

moosey;522809 said:


> Looking at what Tiede has up on ebay, its no wonder he's going under. He was financed to the gills. All the trucks are basically brand new. You can't make much $$ when everything is new and financed. His auctions state clear titles but I don't think so.


I have actually heard that all that stuff is paid for. As I heard it he got a business loan and bought everything. I am guessing he may have not paid the loan though.


----------



## bigjeeping

Snowpower;523505 said:


> Seriously, if you dont want to change colors that white can be brought back to life and youd be surprised I think. If theres some minor rust you can do that easily with a spray can. Plus I get that the picture may not be a great representation of what the paint is like.


Yeah the pic is bad.. when that bad boy is waxed it looks great. But I want it red to match my other vehicles.


----------



## TheXpress2002

Just a set of eyes here:

In Canton and Plymouth there is a good dusting right now with slick roads and the snow is still falling.


----------



## Jason Pallas

I changed my mind - I want it to snow another couple of times. I just had to cough up $1400 for a transmission re-buid in one of our trucks. OUCH!


----------



## GreenAcresFert

TheXpress2002;523591 said:


> Just a set of eyes here:
> 
> In Canton and Plymouth there is a good dusting right now with slick roads and the snow is still falling.


Same in Ypsi/Ann Arbor.... may be time to go pay top dollar for salt... can't wait


----------



## Snowpower

bigjeeping;523577 said:


> Yeah the pic is bad.. when that bad boy is waxed it looks great. But I want it red to match my other vehicles.


Ahhhh. Then a grand with body work is a good price. Dont buy too much into the paint will stick better than yada yada.....It's not gonna be high end color but it'll look fine.


----------



## Enviouslawns

In north macomb the roads are slick and still coming down. its suppoes to come down harder after midnight so we'll get a salting out of this


----------



## firelwn82

Snowpower;523505 said:


> You've been wrong twice in the last couple pages...lol
> 
> Seriously, if you dont want to change colors that white can be brought back to life and youd be surprised I think. If theres some minor rust you can do that easily with a spray can. Plus I get that the picture may not be a great representation of what the paint is like.


I never said if it was pages, days, hours, years etc. GOSH IDIOT. lol. "Napoleon" But I was right though so


----------



## brunosplace

bigjeeping;522990 said:


> Does anybody know of a reputable auto-painter near A2?
> QUOTE]
> 
> I know they are a little distance from A2 but I would recommend Hoffmeyer & Sons in Howell, they are the only ones I let touch my stuff. They did the bump and paint work on the Jeep after the deer hit last fall. Call or PM me for their number.


----------



## TheXpress2002

Jason Pallas;523617 said:


> I changed my mind - I want it to snow another couple of times. I just had to cough up $1400 for a transmission re-buid in one of our trucks. OUCH!


I will top yours. $2365.53 for a complete brake job on my International. 4 Rotors 4 Calipers and 4 sets of pads.

I am finally going to salt with it since the work has been done.


----------



## Tscape

TheXpress2002;523791 said:


> I will top yours. $2365.53 for a complete brake job on my International. 4 Rotors 4 Calipers and 4 sets of pads.
> 
> I am finally going to salt with it since the work has been done.


Gotcha both beat. $2300 for a new trans in my 95 F350. I put 500 miles on it and the 7.3 diesel expired. Parting it out to pay off the loan. Winter is the suxorz!


----------



## Superior L & L

Turfscape LLC;523800 said:


> Gotcha both beat. $2300 for a new trans in my 95 F350. I put 500 miles on it and the 7.3 diesel expired. Parting it out to pay off the loan. Winter is the suxorz!


Got both you beat.. just replaced hydraulic drive motor on Bobcat T190 in August 07. Payed $2700 plus install. Found out yesterday that its shot already. It only had 90 day warranty! The messed up thing is it broke in November but we though it was just a hose since we just replaced the motor so we just left it cos we have other machines for winter. We already have calls in to Bobcat!


----------



## TheXpress2002

The smell of diesel in the morning $175.00.....

Breakfast at McD's $5.60.....

Spending more on salt in one morning than what a normal person makes in 2 weeks.....

PRICELESS


$174.00 a ton at Wolverine.......but what can ya do:crying:


----------



## Superior L & L

WOW i thought i had it bad at $140 per ton


----------



## TheXpress2002

Just checking the outlook.......This would suck if this played out:


----------



## Snowpower

So Mr. YeahIwant4or5moreevents goes out to boogie and the truck wont start. Fuel pump and here I sit waiting for the hook.

Nice.

:crying:


----------



## Snowpower

Turfscape LLC;523800 said:


> Gotcha both beat. $2300 for a new trans in my 95 F350. I put 500 miles on it and the 7.3 diesel expired. Parting it out to pay off the loan. Winter is the suxorz!


Ouch. Really? That does suck. Are you still in the Lawn end?


----------



## bigjeeping

TheXpress2002;523865 said:


> Just checking the outlook.......This would suck if this played out:


Could you translate please?


----------



## Tscape

Snowpower;523868 said:


> Ouch. Really? That does suck. Are you still in the Lawn end?


Absolutely I am in the lawn end!

That was really only half of my winter saga. I also bought another F350 w/plow after discussing it thoroughly with the contractor for whom I sub. Now he doesn't work that truck unless it is a blockbuster storm in the middle of rush hour. New Year's day it got no work at all because "there was no pressure to get sites open". It seems there rarely is. So, the guy I hired to drive it is like, "WTF?" and I am out plowing double time.

And this F350 also suffered a catastrophic oil pan leak, that cost me over $2k to fix after rebuilding the bottom end of the 460.

When I voiced my dissatisfaction with the amount of work the truck was getting, I got the old, "you're always breaking down. How can I depend on you?" Newsfllash: everybody breaks down when they bury their trucks in salt repeatedly. I have been broke down as much as this contractor's own stuff has, yet I get it fixed immediately, and have only missed the actual events in which I suffered the breakdown. I was always back up and ready for the next event, covering extra ground for the contractor's broken down trucks.

I hate winter.


----------



## Snowpower

Well I know what you mean. I just watched my truck get flatbedded outta here.

I haven't had near the catostrophic failures you have though. Needless to say I'm not envious. 

The work snafu is hard to understand. I know you've worked for the guys you work for for years. Im sure you expected a more co-operative tone. With all the snow we've had this year I cant see why they cant dedicate a good truck and driver. Especially knowing you went out and expanded solely based on their promises.

Frankly though Im a little surprised you still sub. Why is that? You know enough people to get your own gigs.

Are you still salting? I know you bought a nice unit last year.

I wondered about the Lawn Care because I kept seeing the truck for sale and not for sale and then for sale again. lol


----------



## smoore45

Xpress, Is that a forecast for tonight???


----------



## terrapro

wow, why do you guys still plow?! i thought $18 for a new hose was bad lol. i guess i have mine coming to me since nothing really bad has happened.....yet.

$20000 truck
$5000 plow
$1200 insurance
$500 tires
$1500 gas
$200 coffee lol

$28400 total

$30000 gross per season?????

$1600 profit :crying:

whats the point


----------



## TheXpress2002

bigjeeping;523886 said:


> Could you translate please?


This is saying that if 10 inches of snow fell and that snow was melted it would produce 1 inch of liquid precipitation, at 32 degrees. (very thick wet snow)

Now take a an extreme case of say 30 inches of snow falls and that snow was melted it would produce 1 inches of liquid precipitation with a very cold temp. (very fine and fluffy)

Now with that model I posted above just a 10 to 1 ratio would be 14 inches of snow.


----------



## Superior L & L

terrapro;523986 said:


> wow, why do you guys still plow?! i thought $18 for a new hose was bad lol. i guess i have mine coming to me since nothing really bad has happened.....yet.
> 
> $20000 truck
> $5000 plow
> $1200 insurance
> $500 tires
> $1500 gas
> $200 coffee lol
> 
> $28400 total
> 
> $30000 gross per season?????
> 
> $1600 profit :crying:
> 
> whats the point


Whats the point? well with them numbers you just payed off a truck and plow in one season!!! not bad if you ask me. Now them numbers dont jive with me coz we have lots of overhead and taxes but If i was not heavy into this industry i would go out and do that1


----------



## Mich PlowDude

Well it looks like next Tuesday we may get hit with a BIG one. Sure hope its a 10" snowfall or more. Hope the rest of you guys get your trucks fixed so you can pay for them!!


----------



## alpha01

I paid $69 a ton for bulk salt last night! I guess my vendor like us. I loved it! Sorry, I can't tell where I get it from cuz Ill get cut off


----------



## TheXpress2002

alpha01;524391 said:


> I paid $69 a ton for bulk salt last night! I guess my vendor like us. I loved it! Sorry, I can't tell where I get it from cuz Ill get cut off


I would love to see that receipt. Unless its through a private contractor that has left some over from last month or you are getting screwed with a sand mix. Announcing that you get it for 69 and refusing to share your source won't make you a lot of friends here.

Didn't you learn anything on Seseame Street.


----------



## Jason Pallas

TheXpress2002;523865 said:


> Just checking the outlook.......This would suck if this played out:


If I'm reading that right ......is that the GFS model for March 5th?


----------



## Eastside Eric

Jason,
So glad I got up early to work today and then it all flippin' melts. Nice cloudy all day forecast huh!!! Oh well, paid a few bills I guess.


----------



## TheXpress2002

Jason Pallas;524466 said:


> If I'm reading that right ......is that the GFS model for March 5th?


Yes it is. Wouldn't that be insane if that hit like that.


----------



## Jason Pallas

TheXpress2002;524540 said:


> Yes it is. Wouldn't that be insane if that hit like that.


NOT GOOD! Let's hope for a shift east.


----------



## TheXpress2002

Jason Pallas;524571 said:


> NOT GOOD! Let's hope for a shift east.


Oh com on whats wrong with a 14-16 inch snowfall........lol.......we havent had one in awhile say like 40 years..........lol....

I know it won't happen but something that size on the model would bring us all to tears if it took place. (Never say never though)


----------



## Enviouslawns

I really dont know why anyone would want that much, i would love 5 inches no more then that. but thats just me its my first year.


----------



## Sharpcut 1

Did'nt we get 14 inches on New years 2000???


----------



## firelwn82

Yeah we did get 14 on 1-1 but not so heavy that your not going to push it with out a loader type of 14 inches. That stuff is going to be like try to push a brick wall. :crying:


----------



## Superior L & L

yep we got close to 12" on new year and first part of February we got close to a foot. !!!
That snow on the 6th and 7th of February we pushed three time at some locations. Lot easyer to push four inchs three times than 12" once. Plus you keep peoples stores and offices open and you can multi bill


----------



## TheXpress2002

Sharpcut 1;524740 said:


> Did'nt we get 14 inches on New years 2000???


I am saying at Detroit Metro. I know people in northern Macomb and the Tri city areas see it but offically at Metro it is usually less than a foot with out blowing and drifting.


----------



## TheXpress2002

Here is what I think in in store for us.

Monday night and all day Tuesday......SNOW and all SNOW......How much, I dont know exactly yet but I would not be surprised to see 6-12.

The 29th....A clipper with dive south and the usual given of 2-4 inches

March 4th/5th.....Larger storm is still showing on the models, and hitting us square on.

March 7th....Storm show us on the cold side and shows us getting hit

I am serious here, we will be extremely busy the next 2 weeks


----------



## Superior L & L

Not in the past year or so but we usually get one or two good ones the first 10 days of March. For monday / tuesday the weather channel is saying snow showers and a high of 38 now this is for fenton/flint areas


----------



## Lawn Vet

L&L - no offense but I think I'll listen more to Xpress than the weather channel. All these meteorologists have been consistent this season....consistently wrong. From my observations X has been on much more often than these "professionals". I wish I could be as clueless and still have a cush and high $ job without worrying about being wrong on local and national tv like they are.
X - still don't know how you interpret those models but thanks for the heads up. After spending a week moving my fam into a new home I'm ready to get out and push, even if it is heavy and wet (words I may eat later)!

Check out my new addition! God is good! xysport


----------



## alternative

I'll believe it when I see it. I trust "models" about as much as I trust local weathermen. Everything is a guess! The only one who knows the forcast is GOD.


----------



## Lawn Vet

alternative;525020 said:


> I'll believe it when I see it. I trust "models" about as much as I trust local weathermen. Everything is a guess! The only one who knows the forcast is GOD.


True. I guess I just don't want to see any more rain with snow. One or the other please. Attempting to use the power of positive thinking here. Not easy when so much depends on the weather.


----------



## firelwn82

Awesome addition VET. Congrats. LET IT SNOW LET IT SNOW


----------



## Snowpower

Theres plenty of sites that get it right. Weatherunderground for one. They have been consistently right all year.


----------



## Superior L & L

Give me 2" and i will be happy


----------



## Superior L & L

Snowpower;525036 said:


> Theres plenty of sites that get it right. Weatherunderground for one. They have been consistently right all year.


So what is weather underground saying for Monday/tuesday?


----------



## 2FAST4U

well guys weatherunderground and weather bug are both saying 3-5" monday night 80%


----------



## 2FAST4U

Hey guy me again since I've seen the post by xpress ive been trying to learn how to read the models and they all are saying the same thing so I think we better listen to xpress and get ready for a busy two weeks(at least) with little sleep ha ha


----------



## TheXpress2002

The thing with Tuesday is that this is going to be a long drawn out storm. It will start snowing around 1 am Tuesday with 1-3 inches before sunrise. Then from 6am-Noon another 2-3 inches. Noon to 6pm 2-3 inches. 6pm to Midnight 1-3.

We will have the low pressure center to our south so there will be no breaks from the storm like we normally would get with a storm coming from Texas; with the initial storm; a break; then the wrap around. This will be a constant snow because of the moisture constantly getting wrapped around.

What they call the 540 line (rain snow line) stays south of the Ohio border. So people in Wayne Washtenaw Oakland Macomb will see the heaviest snow to begin with. The thing people to the north will have to worry about is the lake effect coming off Lake Huron with the wrap around AFTER the storm passes due to the winds coming from the Northeast.

Just my 2 cents right now.

(By the way the storm on March 7th and 8th still looks unbelievable)


----------



## Jason Pallas

I have to say this, Xpress has had an great track record this winter on predicting the weather. This is not to say that I'm hoping he's wrong for the 7th. I think we're all hoping that we don't get hit with 10-14" heavy, wet inches (even Xpress). We can all use the power of positive thought nd move this thing a little more east and south so we get just a few wet inches.

BTW - Express - what areas do you operate in? Just curious.


----------



## 1DetroitPlow

I doubt we get the 10''+, but enough to go back and load the snow with our endloader will make a nice paydaypayuppayup Bring it on!!!


----------



## TheXpress2002

Jason Pallas;525485 said:


> BTW - Express - what areas do you operate in? Just curious.


Ann Arbor, Canton, Plymouth, Livonia


----------



## TheXpress2002

I also too don't want to become annoying with the info I provide. I just want to provide people with the info I see related to help us here.

Last tidbit for the night. Below you can see how the storms are lined up one after another in the Pacific and how they are following the same track. (except for the clipper on Friday)


----------



## Jason Pallas

Express - not annoying at all. I think it's a big help to a lot of people here. I remember a weather pattern like this in 2000-2001. It spit storms at us every 3 days in December - like jets lined up at Laguardia. I was out 11 times that month alone.


----------



## 1DetroitPlow

Uh yeah, anyone can look at a map and make an educated guess, thats what weather people get PAID to do. I'll make my educated guess also. HMMMM, lets see, between monday night and thursday I think we may see 1'' of snow on grassy areas to 12'' of snow on cement surfaces Wow that was easy


----------



## Jason Pallas

Nice to see you back Jetski - how was your vacation to Fire Island?


----------



## Tscape

Mich PlowDude;524318 said:


> Well it looks like next Tuesday we may get hit with a BIG one. Sure hope its a 10" snowfall or more. Hope the rest of you guys get your trucks fixed so you can pay for them!!


Will the real jetski please stand up?


----------



## TheXpress2002

Winter Storm Watch issued:
URGENT - WINTER WEATHER MESSAGE
NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE DETROIT/PONTIAC MI
351 PM EST SUN FEB 24 2008

...ANOTHER WINTER STORM TO AFFECT THE REGION...

.A DEVELOPING WINTER STORM WILL PRODUCE AN EXPANDING AREA OF SNOW
OVER THE MIDWEST ON MONDAY...AS SURFACE LOW PRESSURE TRACKS INTO
MISSOURI. THIS SNOW WILL SPREAD QUICKLY INTO THE REGION MONDAY
EVENING...POSSIBLY MIXING WITH RAIN SOUTH OF DETROIT INITIALLY.
SNOW WILL THEN CONTINUE THROUGH TUESDAY...POSSIBLY BECOMING HEAVY
AT TIMES...AS THIS LOW TRACKS THROUGH THE OHIO VALLEY. NORTHERLY
WINDS WILL ALSO INCREASE ON TUESDAY AS THIS LOW PRESSURE SYSTEM
STRENGTHENS TO THE SOUTH...WITH GUSTS UP TO 30 MPH BRINGING THE
POTENTIAL FOR BLOWING AND DRIFTING SNOW.

SNOW WILL THEN TAPER TO FLURRIES ON TUESDAY NIGHT AS THE STORM
SYSTEM TRACKS INTO UPSTATE NEW YORK. ALTHOUGH THE TRACK OF THIS
WINTER STORM IS STILL UNCERTAIN...AT THIS TIME IT APPEARS THAT
TOTAL ACCUMULATIONS OF 5 TO 8 INCHES WILL BE POSSIBLE ALONG AND
SOUTH OF THE I 69 CORRIDOR.


----------



## firelwn82

Thanks Express, love the tid bits. Keep them coming.


----------



## Plow Dude

Express, what is the name of your lawn company?


----------



## Sharpcut 1

If anyone would like to attend a free lawn seminar, which will be goven by Wayne Volz, author in Pro and Turf Magazines, and speaker at Expo, PM me, and I will give you details. This will be on Friday, March 14th. Thanks, AUGIE


----------



## theplowguy69

Jason Pallas;526215 said:


> Nice to see you back Jetski - how was your vacation to Fire Island?


No fire island, but Harsens Island......... Just bought a fixer upper and that is keeping us very busy. I really do need a vacation, AFTER this next storm though


----------



## Five Star Lawn Care LLC

it seems like the NAM and GFS models are having a hard time depicting this system....anyone else noticing that?


----------



## TheXpress2002

Five Star Lawn Care LLC;526898 said:


> it seems like the NAM and GFS models are having a hard time depicting this system....anyone else noticing that?


The problem that they are having is that the difficulty of the reorganization of the storm when it comes out of the rockies and how much gulf moisture it will be drawing. That is the problem with any direct west to east storm.

I am still saying 6-10 with the 6 being around I69 and the 10 around the Ohio border. Fox2 had the storm way to far south, with the low pressure over Kentucky


----------



## sefh

Sounds like it should be a fun night or early morning. Looks like it's going to be wet and heavy.


----------



## TheXpress2002

Just a little adjustment this morning. It looks to be a 5-8 inch range with again 5 inches around I69 and 8 inches near the border.


----------



## flykelley

TheXpress2002;527120 said:


> Just a little adjustment this morning. It looks to be a 5-8 inch range with again 5 inches around I69 and 8 inches near the border.


Yes it looks like she dipped to the south a bit which should yield smaller snowfall totals. Thats ok by my.

Regards Mike


----------



## TheXpress2002

flykelley;527165 said:


> Yes it looks like she dipped to the south a bit which should yield smaller snowfall totals. Thats ok by my.
> 
> Regards Mike


I was taking a look further west near Chicago where the warnings are posted. With it being a direct west to east storm forecasts out there BEFORE the all the gulf moisture is pulled in, is saying 5-8. The low pressure out there is further south to when it gets to us it begins to turn north. That is why I am sticking to the 5-8 for the storm now

Lastly we already have unstable air in place with the 85% humidity so the system will not be bucking any dry air, like the past few storms


----------



## bigjeeping

TheXpress2002;527173 said:


> I was taking a look further west near Chicago where the warnings are posted. With it being a direct west to east storm forecasts out there BEFORE the all the gulf moisture is pulled in, is saying 5-8. The low pressure out there is further south to when it gets to us it begins to turn north. That is why I am sticking to the 5-8 for the storm now
> 
> Lastly we already have unstable air in place with the 85% humidity so the system will not be bucking any dry air, like the past few storms


Thanks for all the updates.. better than weather.com


----------



## Lawn Vet

Xpress - keep posting the updates. Seems to keep good discussions going. I'll take 6" around AA with 7-8" near OH. Wild guess.

Seems like everyone has a slightly different forecast on this storm. NOAA has accumulations starting early a.m. and stretching through midnight. I have a feeling we are all going to be receiving calls all day/night. I'd like to know what everyone is planning, though it is highly subjective at this time - I think I'll be pushing drives all day until it ends then start again with drive cleanups, walks and salt. Just curious.


----------



## Five Star Lawn Care LLC

it seems to be diving south...in northern wayne and oakland i dont think we will be looking at much more than 2-4...seams like its just going to be a slow and steady snowfall....might pick-up a little bit in the daybreak time frame.


----------



## terrapro

Five Star Lawn Care LLC;527278 said:


> it seems to be diving south...in northern wayne and oakland i dont think we will be looking at much more than 2-4...seams like its just going to be a slow and steady snowfall....might pick-up a little bit in the daybreak time frame.


sounds just fine to me. get to sleep in and its not going to be 12-14inches 

actually i would rather plow at 3am less traffic and morons driving around im just happy its not going to be 12 inches of wet heavy snow


----------



## Snowpower

Trucks loaded with a pallet of 80's plus 200, fluids,air, windows and I even cleaned the white letter tires.

I do have to replace a light bulb in my Night Sabre lights. I've literally shattered four bulbs this year.

Im putting in another set of HID bulbs. Matters not if they are stock or aftermarket HID's. The aftermarkets provide much better light.

Im gonna pack the rear of the light with some foam or even a wad of paper towel to see if I can stop a possible vibration issue, but has that ever happened to anyone?

They just explode after however long. 1-2-3 events or whatever.

But everyone have a good safe profitable event.

Oh and gimme 6.1" then go to hell.


----------



## alternative

I like your updates Xpress..but I hope 5 Star is more accurate. I hate 6"+ events. They just wear everyone out! 
I cant wait 'till this winter is over.


----------



## Snowpower

I never want it to end and I make double after 6.1" and if we are gonna get 4-5 we might as well get six because it makes no difference to me or my gear.

But it makes a difference to my billfold.

I have everything set up on a 2-6" and 6.1 and above.

Anything over 12 we start again from scratch.


----------



## P&M Landscaping

What's the latest express? I've only been hearing 3-5 from a few places..... What do you thank?


----------



## Lawn Vet

ditto that snowpower. 5+ earns more here. NOAA is downgrading their totals from up to 8" to 3-5". Oh well, at least it won't be as drawn out. Might get to sleep in and head out around noon according to their recent prediction.


----------



## Enviouslawns

Channel 4 just said right around 3-5 inches by tomorrow nite, and 1-2 on the ground in the morning. If thats true whats everyones plan of attack going to be?


----------



## PremierLand

if thats the case, we'll most likely start around 1pm tomorrow doing some cleanup at the commercial sites so its somewhat clean by the time they get out of work, by the time were done with that it should be around 4pm, which we'll start the residentials, by the time those are done it'll be 10 or 11pm then we can go through and do all the commercials and be done with it by 5am weds.

atleast thats the plan if there is only 1 or 2 inches down by day break and if it snows throughout the day tuesday.


----------



## Enviouslawns

So hows that work for charging the comm. then if i go there twice in the day and just plow the main drives how would you charge for that?


----------



## Superior L & L

TheXpress2002;527173 said:


> I was taking a look further west near Chicago where the warnings are posted. With it being a direct west to east storm forecasts out there BEFORE the all the gulf moisture is pulled in, is saying 5-8. The low pressure out there is further south to when it gets to us it begins to turn north. That is why I am sticking to the 5-8 for the storm now
> 
> Lastly we already have unstable air in place with the 85% humidity so the system will not be bucking any dry air, like the past few storms


Looking for a update!!!!!! Thats cool you can forcast!


----------



## Runner

Sharpcut 1;526464 said:


> If anyone would like to attend a free lawn seminar, which will be goven by Wayne Volz, author in Pro and Turf Magazines, and speaker at Expo, PM me, and I will give you details. This will be on Friday, March 14th. Thanks, AUGIE


I think I'd be interested in this. I also heard there will be a woody ornamental seminar somewhere soon, like next week.


----------



## Enviouslawns

Anyone goin to Weingartz open house pig roast in march?


----------



## alternative

I'll guess 3" and done by 3:00pm.


----------



## Superior L & L

alternative;527755 said:


> I'll guess 3" and done by 3:00pm.


Oh come on now we want forcasting not guessing LOL


----------



## theplowguy69

Well it looks like these weather guys JUST can't make up their mind One minute it's 2'', next they are saying mixed with rain with less snow:realmad: C'mon, make up your mind!!!!


----------



## Plow Dude

I'm not a forecaster, but if I had to guess I think it is only gonna be between 3-4''. Seems like it always snows on Tuesday's.


----------



## theplowguy69

Plow Dude;527836 said:


> I'm not a forecaster, but if I had to guess I think it is only gonna be between 3-4''. Seems like it always snows on Tuesday's.


I hear ya. I've already used 3 vacation days to miss work and plow snow!!


----------



## Lawn Vet

Enviouslawns;527679 said:


> Anyone goin to Weingartz open house pig roast in march?


Planning on it. I think I'll register for the first day, then if it snows I'll be "that guy" screwing the #'s up for the second day.


----------



## Jason Pallas

I went to Weingartz today for a clutch - it was so crowded that I just tuned around and left.


----------



## Superior L & L

Jason Pallas;527864 said:


> I went to Weingartz today for a clutch - it was so crowded that I just tuned around and left.


Id try J thomas im sure its 30% less than Weigartz but......................no pig roast


----------



## TheXpress2002

I am sticking to my guns with this one. 5-8 inches. 5 inches will be the norm but with the blowing and drifting some spots will see 8 inches (closer to the Ohio border)

It is already snowing here in Canton. Yes it is just a good dusting so far but still 3 hours before the other forecasts.

Salt will work great for those that need some melting before business hours.


----------



## snow_man_48045

Superior L & L;527873 said:


> Id try J thomas im sure its 30% less than Weigartz but......................no pig roast


Right and for the few $$ u save at J thomas, get it shipped in a day, save gas money and pita to drive around town down to the pickup window... 
Most likely winney gartz has to order anyway, then they never call as soon as part comes in, it collects dust for a week then they call oh u didn't get the parts yet oh they are here


----------



## moosey

snow_man_48045;528024 said:


> Right and for the few $$ u save at J thomas, get it shipped in a day, save gas money and pita to drive around town down to the pickup window...


Jthomas is eliminating the pickup window. You have to call in orders now. No going there and asking for parts and waiting to get them and leaving.


----------



## Jason Pallas

I love J Thomas. Been using those guys for years. They're great (although Jeff just sold the company to Stens - hopefully the great service will stay the same).

I would have gotten it from Thomas but I needed a 3.2 pulley centrifigal clutch with a 3/4 bore and I don't think they carry those. So, it's eiher Ebay or Weingartz for now. I will say this about Weingartz, if you need a part, theymay not stock it, but they can get it. I' ve gotten some really obscure/old nos parts from those guys - and they know their parts well too.


----------



## PremierLand

Here is something to watch while were waiting for the snow.... It is funny as hell. Props to the kid for not giving into the reporter demands. lol

http://www.dumpert.nl/mediabase/38664/7f6714bd/best_party_ever_.html


----------



## sefh

About an 1/2 by the Ohio line and snowing pretty good now. Hopefully the 5-8 will be true


----------



## Lawn Vet

PremierLand;528175 said:


> Here is something to watch while were waiting for the snow.... It is funny as hell. Props to the kid for not giving into the reporter demands. lol
> 
> http://www.dumpert.nl/mediabase/38664/7f6714bd/best_party_ever_.html


LOL! Didn't think it was actually going to be funny till the end. "Get me to do it for you" and "I have and everyone likes it" took some nads to say! I was wondering what was up with the shades, glad they got the best of the chick.


----------



## Superior L & L

Not snowing here yet !!


----------



## TheXpress2002

Just under 4 inches here in Canton already.looks to be just over 4 in A2


(By the way just looked at Fridays updated forecast another 2-4 inches possibly more)


----------



## Enviouslawns

Half inch on the ground in macomb


----------



## terrapro

yep still sitting here waiting for the snow to grow


----------



## Eastside Eric

1 1/2" in Grosse Pointe


----------



## Superior L & L

Just wrapped up salting. About 1/2" on the lots we salt. Close to 1" on non salt accounts


----------



## Enviouslawns

First round of salt is done, head back out to start plowing ina couple hours. all the resi's will be late tonite and early morning


----------



## Jason Pallas

Hey Eric - LOOK! It's Roman!

http://www.dumpert.nl/mediabase/3866...rty_ever_.html


----------



## Eastside Eric

Jason Pallas;528329 said:


> Hey Eric - LOOK! It's Roman!
> 
> http://www.dumpert.nl/mediabase/3866...rty_ever_.html


see any similarities!!!!


----------



## Jason Pallas

Where'd my sunglasses go! THEY"RE FAMOUS!!


----------



## Eastside Eric

Eastside Eric;528394 said:


> see any similarities!!!!


See picture on previous post
"Just call me & my buddy mike, will throw the best party ever" - Roman


----------



## TheXpress2002

First run of plowing complete. Here in Canton already 5 inches. When I left A2 about 8am there was 4-5 inches there. Livonia had 3 inches. Will head back out around 5pm thats when it looks like it will be done.

Get ready to do this all again early Friday. The clipper will drop 2-4 inches.

I dont want to even talk about next week yet because I think the only time our trucks will stop will be for gas. payuppayuppayup


----------



## theplowguy69

Just finished up with 11 hrs of pushing and salting, back out tonite for clean-up and then get ready for thursday nites eventpayuppayup


----------



## Enviouslawns

Just finished all the cleanups and residentals about 14 hours. Roads are the worst i think they have ever been out in macomb and didnt see one county truck out salting......payup


----------



## TheXpress2002

The little birdy in my ear has told me Oakland County is out of salt. Washtenaw County is laying straight sand. Wayne County has some supply left.

Friday early to Friday 2pm: 3-5 inches

Sunday night into Monday: Ice (we look to be on the warm side of the storm then rapid freeze)

March 5th: Moderate snow

March 7th: Still closing my eyes on this one


----------



## Jason Pallas

Hey Express - do you have any links to models or discussions for the 3/7 event? I can't seem to find any that run that far out that have that much confindence. Thanks.


----------



## Keith_480231

Hey Jason how did your night turn out??? Was waiting for you to call but must have gotten busy or something? Give me a call. Thanks Keith


----------



## theplowguy69

Alrighty then, this little storm is behind us, let's hope we get more on Friday!!! 2"-3" was not very much, although my Wayne County accounts did have about 5" compared to what we have here in Macomb.


----------



## PremierLand

I started around 4am yesterday and just now got back at about 1am. Fun stuff!


----------



## Plow Dude

PremierLand;529339 said:


> I started around 4am yesterday and just now got back at about 1am. Fun stuff!


Was just wondering if it takes you over 20 hrs to finish your route every time it snows?


----------



## PremierLand

Plow Dude;529354 said:


> Was just wondering if it takes you over 20 hrs to finish your route every time it snows?


Sometimes. Depends on the storm and if we do them twice or not.


----------



## Jason Pallas

Here's a good story. I was finishing up with touching up a few commercials last night..... needed a good jolt of Mountain Dew. I walked into a 24hr establishment (shall remain nameless) and as I was getting a 44 oz bev, I struck up a conversation with a fellow plow driver. We started lamenting about the salt situation. blah blah.... 
As we're *****in' about things, a county (remain nameless) salt truck/plow truck driver walks in and up to the beverage area. We exchange pleasantries and he lurks on the edge of our conversation. As we're all leaving, the other plow guy jokingly says "How much for that load of salt?" The county driver responds "Are you serious?" and then "How much is it worth to you?"
The other plow guys says "I'll give you $300 to dump it in my yard". The county driver asked if he was serious - the plow guy responded that he was. The driver told him that he would follow him to his yard and off they went. The guy just bought one of those 10yard dumps full of salt for $300!
So much for the salt shortage! On my 45 mile (one way) commute home after plowing - I couldn't help but notice how bad the roads needed to be salted after the wind and dropping temps........ and think of that jerk of a country driver that just sold that load of salt (that my tax dollars paid for).


----------



## sefh

As to this salt shortage..I was driving home last night and on the expressway I noticed a 53' flat bed for of pallets of salt heading to Ohio....So I just curios where was he going and if there is a shortage why is it leaving Michigan? :realmad:


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Jason Pallas;529495 said:


> Here's a good story. I was finishing up with touching up a few commercials last night..... needed a good jolt of Mountain Dew. I walked into a 24hr establishment (shall remain nameless) and as I was getting a 44 oz bev, I struck up a conversation with a fellow plow driver. We started lamenting about the salt situation. blah blah....
> As we're *****in' about things, a county (remain nameless) salt truck/plow truck driver walks in and up to the beverage area. We exchange pleasantries and he lurks on the edge of our conversation. As we're all leaving, the other plow guy jokingly says "How much for that load of salt?" The county driver responds "Are you serious?" and then "How much is it worth to you?"
> The other plow guys says "I'll give you $300 to dump it in my yard". The county driver asked if he was serious - the plow guy responded that he was. The driver told him that he would follow him to his yard and off they went. The guy just bought one of those 10yard dumps full of salt for $300!
> So much for the salt shortage! On my 45 mile (one way) commute home after plowing - I couldn't help but notice how bad the roads needed to be salted after the wind and dropping temps........ and think of that jerk of a country driver that just sold that load of salt (that my tax dollars paid for).


And you're waiting for what to turn these 2 scumbags in???????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????

Why in God's green earth have you not called the police yet?


----------



## TheXpress2002

Jason Pallas;529270 said:


> Hey Express - do you have any links to models or discussions for the 3/7 event? I can't seem to find any that run that far out that have that much confidence. Thanks.


The models are having a problem with this storm. This morning they are trying to run it up the east coast but the NOA is still positive which means development for a storm up the coast is unlikely meaning the track of the storm will most likely head west of the Appalachians meaning snow for us.


----------



## firelwn82

Jason Pallas;529495 said:


> Here's a good story. I was finishing up with touching up a few commercials last night..... needed a good jolt of Mountain Dew. I walked into a 24hr establishment (shall remain nameless) and as I was getting a 44 oz bev, I struck up a conversation with a fellow plow driver. We started lamenting about the salt situation. blah blah....
> As we're *****in' about things, a county (remain nameless) salt truck/plow truck driver walks in and up to the beverage area. We exchange pleasantries and he lurks on the edge of our conversation. As we're all leaving, the other plow guy jokingly says "How much for that load of salt?" The county driver responds "Are you serious?" and then "How much is it worth to you?"
> The other plow guys says "I'll give you $300 to dump it in my yard". The county driver asked if he was serious - the plow guy responded that he was. The driver told him that he would follow him to his yard and off they went. The guy just bought one of those 10yard dumps full of salt for $300!
> So much for the salt shortage! On my 45 mile (one way) commute home after plowing - I couldn't help but notice how bad the roads needed to be salted after the wind and dropping temps........ and think of that jerk of a country driver that just sold that load of salt (that my tax dollars paid for).


 Great just great. God dang crooked people. So why haven't you turned his ass in yet? What if that was one of your employees, wouldn't you like to fire that chump for stealing from you and your company?


----------



## Lawn Vet

Jason if you don't want to snitch just give us the county and description of driver and we'll all take care of the snitching part for you. Don't even need the specifics of the club...or what-have-you. I'll say I saw him drop it in the dude's yard for that matter. My dad used to work for a county road commission. They were pretty tight on cracking down on that crap. Even if the dude doesn't get totally busted or fired I'm willing to bet he wouldn't do it again after getting warned.


----------



## MStine315

TheXpress2002;528461 said:


> I dont want to even talk about next week yet because I think the only time our trucks will stop will be for gas. payuppayuppayup


So it was a good guess to not prepay for the MGIA (Novi) Show? I know last year we made it the first day, but not the second.


----------



## creativeasphalt

Does anyone know where I can get salt? I am willing to travel out of state for it. I hear guys getting it from Pennsylvania, but no one knows who to contact.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

creativeasphalt;529637 said:


> Does anyone know where I can get salt? I am willing to travel out of state for it. I hear guys getting it from Pennsylvania, but no one knows who to contact.


Check with Jason and whatever county he was plowing in. Apparently they have enough to sell on the side to contractors.    :realmad:


----------



## Enviouslawns

Anyone know anywhere in macomb county that has bagged rock salt for sale?


----------



## Snowpower

While the story was good, and Im sure it's happened before, I am sure this event is embellished a bit.

Maybe it was discussed in a joking way but Im sure thats as far as it went.

How is this guy supposed to explain why his roads are a mess. They have GPS on those guys too, and other means of verifying things.

Im not at all convinced this ever really occured.

But I concur with the sentiments none the less.


----------



## Superior L & L

Jason Pallas;529495 said:


> Here's a good story. I was finishing up with touching up a few commercials last night..... needed a good jolt of Mountain Dew. I walked into a 24hr establishment (shall remain nameless) and as I was getting a 44 oz bev, I struck up a conversation with a fellow plow driver. We started lamenting about the salt situation. blah blah....
> As we're *****in' about things, a county (remain nameless) salt truck/plow truck driver walks in and up to the beverage area. We exchange pleasantries and he lurks on the edge of our conversation. As we're all leaving, the other plow guy jokingly says "How much for that load of salt?" The county driver responds "Are you serious?" and then "How much is it worth to you?"
> The other plow guys says "I'll give you $300 to dump it in my yard". The county driver asked if he was serious - the plow guy responded that he was. The driver told him that he would follow him to his yard and off they went. The guy just bought one of those 10yard dumps full of salt for $300!
> So much for the salt shortage! On my 45 mile (one way) commute home after plowing - I couldn't help but notice how bad the roads needed to be salted after the wind and dropping temps........ and think of that jerk of a country driver that just sold that load of salt (that my tax dollars paid for).


If it did happen the way the county loads there trucks this guy probably got 14-15yds for $300. But if it was a newer truck they can pull up the trucks location on computer screen and see if he's salting and at what rate he is applying it


----------



## Metro Lawn

Jason Pallas;529495 said:


> Here's a good story. I was finishing up with touching up a few commercials last night..... needed a good jolt of Mountain Dew. I walked into a 24hr establishment (shall remain nameless) and as I was getting a 44 oz bev, I struck up a conversation with a fellow plow driver. We started lamenting about the salt situation. blah blah....
> As we're *****in' about things, a county (remain nameless) salt truck/plow truck driver walks in and up to the beverage area. We exchange pleasantries and he lurks on the edge of our conversation. As we're all leaving, the other plow guy jokingly says "How much for that load of salt?" The county driver responds "Are you serious?" and then "How much is it worth to you?"
> The other plow guys says "I'll give you $300 to dump it in my yard". The county driver asked if he was serious - the plow guy responded that he was. The driver told him that he would follow him to his yard and off they went. The guy just bought one of those 10yard dumps full of salt for $300!
> So much for the salt shortage! On my 45 mile (one way) commute home after plowing - I couldn't help but notice how bad the roads needed to be salted after the wind and dropping temps........ and think of that jerk of a country driver that just sold that load of salt (that my tax dollars paid for).


Dang... did you get his cell number??? rofl

Hey Jason, was that you waving at me at Moross and 94?


----------



## theplowguy69

TheXpress2002;528461 said:


> I dont want to even talk about next week yet because I think the only time our trucks will stop will be for gas.


Did you happen to catch the price of DIESEL?????????? Holy CRAP:realmad: I paid $3.79 a gal last nite just to top my tank off. Today I stopped to top it off again for Fridays snow, and it went up to $3.83 a gal.:angry: What the hell is going on with this increase??
When I bought one of my first diesels about 15 yrs. ago, diesel was easily $1.00-$1.25 a gal. cheaper then gas, NOW, it looks like the high price of diesel is here to stay. Well, there you have it, supply and demand at its finest.


----------



## Eastside Eric

Snowpower;529652 said:


> While the story was good, and Im sure it's happened before, I am sure this event is embellished a bit.
> 
> Maybe it was discussed in a joking way but Im sure thats as far as it went.
> 
> How is this guy supposed to explain why his roads are a mess. They have GPS on those guys too, and other means of verifying things.
> 
> Im not at all convinced this ever really occured.
> 
> But I concur with the sentiments none the less.


would you want to lose your county job and pension over $300???????


----------



## Eastside Eric

Mark Oomkes;529568 said:


> And you're waiting for what to turn these 2 scumbags in???????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????
> 
> Why in God's green earth have you not called the police yet?


this coming from a guy who charges for lawn stakes??????


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Eastside Eric;529803 said:


> this coming from a guy who charges for lawn stakes??????


Oh boy, SF, help!

And you don't?

PS It's too late to discover Huckabee, especially now that he screwed up the GOP's only half-assed chance at a somewhat conservative candidate. Thanks a lot, NOT.


----------



## Superior L & L

Oh come on boys car'nt we all just get along!

Just counted up so far this year 

54 salts
14 plows

This is on our accounts that are open 6am-9m.


----------



## Eastside Eric

Mark Oomkes;529806 said:


> Oh boy, SF, help!
> 
> And you don't?
> 
> PS It's too late to discover Huckabee, especially now that he screwed up the GOP's only half-assed chance at a somewhat conservative candidate. Thanks a lot, NOT.


I don't like the GOP choices either but Romney was *definitely* not the answer. Maybe after a term with Mcain, the country can see how liberal he is and the GOP will look for a real conservative.
ussmileyflag


----------



## Enviouslawns

Just heard 3-5 inches starting early friday morning and then its gonna get warm out and all melt .so kind of like yesterday, but this looks like that last one for about a week gonna be in the 40's next week,.....


----------



## Superior L & L

xysportxysportxysport

no more snow


----------



## Jason Pallas

Metro Lawn;529693 said:


> Hey Jason, was that you waving at me at Moross and 94?


Yeah - that was me. I thought that was you! Was that stuff wet and heavy or what?!?


----------



## Jason Pallas

Back to the County worker issue..... I didn't actually see any money change hands. I just saw the two guys pull out of the parking lot and head the same way (not the same way I was going). I had accounts I had to clean up and a family I had to get home to.... so, it wasn't really a priority of mine to stalk these two to actually see if the transaction was consumated.
Sure it was wrong for the county worker to do what he did. I don't condone that at all. It was wrong and the guy should get in trouble for it. As per the other plow guy - I'm not really sure how I feel about that. One part of me says - hey more power to ya. The other part of me feels the same way that I do about guys that buy stolen equipment. They're just contributing to the problem.
BTW - I know some of you guys haven't been in the business as long as some of some of the other guys here on Plowsite and Lawnsite - but do you remember the days when the County and City DPW yards used to sell salt at the depots? Even after they stopped that, those guys sold that stuff for cash "out the back door" for years and years. Some of those DPW workers used to make an extra 10 -15K selling city and county salt. Man, I miss Coleman Young. LOL


----------



## Snowpower

Eastside Eric;529785 said:


> would you want to lose your county job and pension over $300???????


No. But maybe you misunderstood me. I think it's outrageous. Not surprising, and I really dont believe it actually happened in this day and age of electronic monitoring etc.

It could have.

I dont agree with it and would never do it.


----------



## Lawn Vet

Jason Pallas;530066 said:


> so, it wasn't really a priority of mine to stalk these two to actually see if the transaction was consumated.


Consumated! LOL, what kind of club were you in last night! :yow!:


----------



## PremierLand

So, who's predicting storm number 5, or is it 6, for February???


----------



## Jason Pallas

Hope this helps:

con·sum·mate /v. ˈkɒnsəˌmeɪt; adj. kənˈsʌmɪt, ˈkɒnsəmɪt/ Pronunciation Key - Show Spelled Pronunciation[v. kon-suh-meyt; adj. kuhn-suhm-it, kon-suh-mit] Pronunciation Key - Show IPA Pronunciation verb, -mat·ed, -mat·ing, adjective 
-verb (used with object) 
1. to bring to a state of perfection; fulfill. 
2. to complete (an arrangement, agreement, or the like) by a pledge or the signing of a contract: The company consummated its deal to buy a smaller firm.
3. To complete the union of a marriage by F%^&king her brains out.


----------



## PremierLand

Jason Pallas;530270 said:


> Hope this helps:
> 
> con·sum·mate /v. ˈkɒnsəˌmeɪt; adj. kənˈsʌmɪt, ˈkɒnsəmɪt/ Pronunciation Key - Show Spelled Pronunciation[v. kon-suh-meyt; adj. kuhn-suhm-it, kon-suh-mit] Pronunciation Key - Show IPA Pronunciation verb, -mat·ed, -mat·ing, adjective
> -verb (used with object)
> 1. to bring to a state of perfection; fulfill.
> 2. to complete (an arrangement, agreement, or the like) by a pledge or the signing of a contract: The company consummated its deal to buy a smaller firm.


If it helps further... LOL... I guess this shows how bored some people are, which is surprising, especially considering what this month has brought us!

3. To complete (a marriage) with the first act of sexual intercourse after the ceremony.
4. To fulfill (a sexual desire or attraction) especially by intercourse.


----------



## TheXpress2002

Seems a few of my posts have been deleted. Why? I do not know.

Anyways.....

3-5 will be the general rule for late tonight and all day tomorrow.

Sunday night: ICE

Monday: Mix of rain and snow ( keep an eye here because the temps have been dropping on this forecast and are now down to 38)

Monday Night: all snow

The storm on the 7th seems to have moved up to the 6th now and still looks ridiculous. (Jason do you see what I am talking about where the storm now will head west of the Appalachians and not up the east coast. The latest run on the GFS look like a hurricane.....lol)


----------



## alternative

Your input is appreciated Xpress, but I believe you are a bit High on accumulations(at least for the far East side) South Macomb Co.
1-2" Friday (6am-noon) The lots, most of which will melt or turn to slushy mess by the time we get to them. And I still see a rain event on monday. But I am very interested in what you are looking at for Thurs, next week!


----------



## Eastside Eric

Snowpower;530148 said:


> No. But maybe you misunderstood me. I think it's outrageous. Not surprising, and I really dont believe it actually happened in this day and age of electronic monitoring etc.
> 
> It could have.
> 
> I dont agree with it and would never do it.


I was just adding to your comments that I thought it would be stupid to lose your job &pension when they could catch you so easily.


----------



## Snowpower

Eastside Eric;530500 said:


> I was just adding to your comments that I thought it would be stupid to lose your job &pension when they could catch you so easily.


Cool. I kinda figured but wanted to make sure no one thought I condoned the act.


----------



## Charles

TheXpress2002;530490 said:


> Seems a few of my posts have been deleted. Why? I do not know.
> 
> Anyways.....
> 
> 3-5 will be the general rule for late tonight and all day tomorrow.
> 
> Sunday night: ICE
> 
> Monday: Mix of rain and snow ( keep an eye here because the temps have been dropping on this forecast and are now down to 38)
> 
> Monday Night: all snow
> 
> The storm on the 7th seems to have moved up to the 6th now and still looks ridiculous. (Jason do you see what I am talking about where the storm now will head west of the Appalachians and not up the east coast. The latest run on the GFS look like a hurricane.....lol)


None of your post have been deleted as far as I can tell


----------



## Jason Pallas

TheXpress2002;530490 said:


> Seems a few of my posts have been deleted. Why? I do not know.
> 
> Anyways.....
> 
> 3-5 will be the general rule for late tonight and all day tomorrow.
> 
> Sunday night: ICE
> 
> Monday: Mix of rain and snow ( keep an eye here because the temps have been dropping on this forecast and are now down to 38)
> 
> Monday Night: all snow
> 
> The storm on the 7th seems to have moved up to the 6th now and still looks ridiculous. (Jason do you see what I am talking about where the storm now will head west of the Appalachians and not up the east coast. The latest run on the GFS look like a hurricane.....lol)


Yes! And I am trying very hard to maintain control of my bowels! I have to go back and hide under the bed now! LOL

Tell me when it's over!


----------



## Plow Dude

So far I have heard a bunch of different forecasts for tonight into tomorrow. AM 950 is saying 3-5''. The weather channel says 1-2''. Michiganweather.com say 2-4''. Is it supposed to snow from midnight until noon tomorrow? Then in the afternoon its gonna be in the upper 30's? I think we'll get about 2'' then its all gonna melt in the afternoon.


----------



## MikeLawnSnowLLC

Anybody know where i can get bulk or bag salt in southeast MI besides angelos?Thanks in advance


----------



## sefh

http://www.usatoday.com/weather/research/2008-02-21-beeting-ice_N.htm

I just found this. I have heard of this before (maybe on this site) but thought it was interesting due to the salt shortage.


----------



## Allor Outdoor

MikeLawnSnowLLC;530660 said:


> Anybody know where i can get bulk or bag salt in southeast MI besides angelos?Thanks in advance


hey Mike,
get ahold of me again at [email protected]
I might be able to get some pallets for you
Thanks


----------



## theplowguy69

TheXpress2002;530490 said:


> Seems a few of my posts have been deleted. Why? I do not know.
> 
> Anyways.....
> 
> 3-5 will be the general rule for late tonight and all day tomorrow.
> 
> Sunday night: ICE
> 
> Monday: Mix of rain and snow ( keep an eye here because the temps have been dropping on this forecast and are now down to 38)
> 
> Monday Night: all snow
> 
> The storm on the 7th seems to have moved up to the 6th now and still looks ridiculous. (Jason do you see what I am talking about where the storm now will head west of the Appalachians and not up the east coast. The latest run on the GFS look like a hurricane.....lol)


The "novelty" of YOU predicting weather has grown old. My 8 year old son has a better chance throwing a dart at a weather map and getting it right. Don't quit your day job,(unless it's predicting snow amounts and storms, then try something else). We all watch the weather channel and listen to the weather radio and most of us have a computer. Thanks, but NO thanks


----------



## Tscape

theplowguy69;530773 said:


> The "novelty" of YOU predicting weather has grown old. My 8 year old son has a better chance throwing a dart at a weather map and getting it right. Don't quit your day job,(unless it's predicting snow amounts and storms, then try something else). We all watch the weather channel and listen to the weather radio and most of us have a computer. Thanks, but NO thanks


The "novelty" of you getting banned, then creating a new user profile, only to return and be an ass, has grown old. Thanks for your desire to be a part of this community, but no thanks.


----------



## Enviouslawns

Ya no ****, i enjoy what express has to say plus he's more accurate then the weather man.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Turfscape LLC;530782 said:


> The "novelty" of you getting banned, then creating a new user profile, only to return and be an ass, has grown old. Thanks for your desire to be a part of this community, but no thanks.


You'd think he'd at least be bright enough to keep the 69 part out of his new user name, but obviously not.


----------



## Eastside Eric

Xpress, keep the forecasts coming, you have been as or more accurate than anybody else and it is good info. Do not listen to jetski, his 8 year old is more mature than him. This guy has nothing better to do than to start crap and that just goes to show what kind of person he is.


----------



## Snowpower

Ha....school superintendent lives right behind me and was walkin by as Im getting the dog in and I say " Hey looks like another couple inches tomorrow morning" he says "Yeah if it doesn't stop snowing the kids will be in school in July!"

lol

Guys badass though. Every storm he's out there on a John Deere rider....I think an 1135 or whatever those older deisels are with a bad ass brush on it, or a truck but lately the brush unit that really kicks azz.

Anyhow....got a kick out of it.


----------



## Snowpower

Well Gaidica just said three inches for everyone, and it is gonna start about 5-6 am and most of it will be down by noon, with some hanging around till 3-4PM, with warmer temps so....daytime storm and everyones gonna want to be done by five-six.

Probable scenario is hit the commercials at 10-11, salt them and go resis.


The salts gonna work well tomorrow due to temps too so hopefully everyone gets away with a lighter coat than usual.


----------



## alternative

I still think most of it is gonna melt, and be a slushy mess.
If you have salt, you may get a salting out it!


----------



## Jason Pallas

theplowguy69;530773 said:


> The "novelty" of YOU predicting weather has grown old. My 8 year old son has a better chance throwing a dart at a weather map and getting it right. Don't quit your day job,(unless it's predicting snow amounts and storms, then try something else). We all watch the weather channel and listen to the weather radio and most of us have a computer. Thanks, but NO thanks


Put the wheels and skirting back on your "home", disconnect the power, back the truck up to it and move on down the road. Nobody here is really interested in your BS. If you don't like Express' forecasts, don't read em.

BTW - The weather channel and the weather radio are probably two of the most useless tools in forecasting long range weather - especially snow.


----------



## alternative

what do you think a backhoe sub gets paid hourly? using the contractors snow pusher. just curious..


----------



## Enviouslawns

If you talkin about who i think you are taht guys got like 30 plow trucks his yards by my house .


----------



## alternative

Xpress, whats the deal with next week? Does not seem to be in the forecast (March 6)


----------



## Enviouslawns

So what everyones plan for today?


----------



## Jason Pallas

hit the routes at noon - it'll be warm after that and whatever falls after will melt on the pavemment.


----------



## Stuffdeer

I'm leaving from lunch at 11:30 from school, hitting the majority of my residentials, going back to school....

Then coming home and finish cleaning everything up.


----------



## Leisure Time LC

I am heading out in aout a half hour to do some isle cleanups


----------



## Superior L & L

My last guy just two wayed me saying he's on his way back !!! Alll done for the night.
Salted from 7:00am till 10:30am then plowed from 1opm till now. everyone will be back for clean up at 3:00am ..................
*will this ever end*


----------



## Lawn Vet

Anyone watching the weather right now? I finished up at about 10 and it started snowing like crazy. The trip home was difficult in some spots. I got a shower and ate some dinner and had ch 7 on and Hodack says another 1-2" between now and 1 a.m. WTF! I haven't had a chance to check anything else for an accurate forecast. Anyone hearing anything similar or different?

BTW - Had a lot of "emergency" calls from folks needing their place done before anyone else. I hate late morning/early afternoon snows! Not to mention the traffic. Anyone end up near that 30 car pileup on 75?


----------



## Jason Pallas

I am so ready to see this season end. What a day. It shoulda been a walk in the park - but it was defintely leap year for me. First off - my personal truck decides to pull a no start. I have to tow it into the repair shop - where they have to pull and replace the distributor. Then, the truck I just dumped $1400 into the trannny in, decides to take a dump and the linkage loosens up so bad that we can only get reverse and drive (no park, D1, D2 etc....). We get through the day with it but it's back to the tranny shop on Monday..... and I'm stuck in the city for the night because my truck is still in the shop til Sat..... no ride home! 
Ah - at least I have my buddies on Plowsite..... right?


----------



## PremierLand

I just got back home, and on the way back there was already a coating of snow on the ground.

Does anyone if we will get another inch or two tonight?

Jason, If you need a ride home, let me know, you dont live far from me, and I have to come down to gp at 8am.


----------



## Jason Pallas

Thanks Mark - I might take you up on it. I think we'll be OK with snow tonight. It'll be a little more North - from m59 to i-69. they mght get an inch or so.... it's not much here in GP right now. A couple of squalls came through - but it didn't accumulate much.
Man - the Municipalities didn't salt much at all this time. It was the top news story on Ch 4 tonight. Guess alll the drivers were too busy selling their loads to private contractors.


----------



## PremierLand

NP Jason.

Channel 4 was at steves backroom at 9.5 or 10.5 mile and jefferson around 11pm.


----------



## TheXpress2002

Whoever has properties in Ann Arbor Canton Plymouth need to PLOW again. A2 has 3 inches of new snow between the time of 11:00pm and midnight. Canton and Plymouth have around 2 inches (isolated 3 at my house)


----------



## TheXpress2002

Oh and not to rub salt into the wound but..........I told ya so.......lol


----------



## Lawn Vet

TheXpress2002;532245 said:


> Whoever has properties in Ann Arbor Canton Plymouth need to PLOW again. A2 has 3 inches of new snow between the time of 11:00pm and midnight. Canton and Plymouth have around 2 inches (isolated 3 at my house)


been told Hamburg and Whitmore Lake have 3" but that A2 only had 1". I have a bunch out in A2 and I sit here in Canton.......dare I venture back out to see if there are 2"?????

and I was just getting comfortable.


----------



## PremierLand

So this isn't the last snowfall of the year! Yippee, bring on more. Seriously, I'm loving it!

Now.... Maybe when I am ancient like Jason, I wont be "loving it", but we will see. 
jk Jason lol


----------



## Jason Pallas

OUch - my bones are starting to creak a bit. I'm bruised and battered. LOL


----------



## PremierLand

Haha, is it snowing down there?


----------



## Jason Pallas

no - just SLIGHT dusting - nothing to be concerned about.


----------



## firelwn82

Ouch Jason I think you need some ice for that BURRRRRNNNNN!!!! 
Up here in the Clarkston/Oxford area we have about a half inch or so. Roads suck ass for sure.  Be back at it again around 6 or so just to make sure things are peachy, I'm tired of losing sleep. It's time for summer


----------



## TheXpress2002

I wound up plowing again this morning in A2 and took care of the resis. On the blackberry right now but will update the Monday night Tuesday Tuesday night Wednesday storm.


----------



## Jason Pallas

Express - some of the most recent models (but not all) are now showing the the tracking a little further south and east than previous. If this holds true (fingers crossed) we might dodge a big bullet and only see moderate snow (not the heavy) from Tuesday into Tuesday night. Same models are also showing all or nearly all snow - cutting back on mixed precip sleet/ice. Will be CLOSE - hopefully just by the skin of our teeth.
Best NEWS is that they are not predicting the two lows to phase. So if this doesn't happen, we won't see too much (if any at all) of that horrific cyclonic activity that was scaring the crap out of (at least) me!
Then later in the week Thurs/Fri another weak clipper system might bring 1-3 / 2-4 again. That's my take. Always interested and value your input. 
Going to pick my truck up now - so I can finally drive home. Been here since Thurs night! I wanna go home.


----------



## moosey

NO MORE SNOW, at least no pushable events. I'm tired and tired of working on stuff. Had a hose break off the cylinder in the middle of my route, then lost a pin for the plow mount somehow. Did not have anything, had to run back to shop and find one to use. Guess I'm off to Angelo's Monday morning for pins and fluid.

Even had a client come out to talk for a minute saying that they wish winter was over.


----------



## bigjeeping

If anyone in Ann Arbor or near here wants to make a quick $100 and has a bobcat/loader, I've got a residential client who needs a snow pile moved about 20 feet away from where it is now. Where the pile is right now is causing flooding in her garage as it melts.

The pile has already done dry wall damage in the garage last time it began to melt, but she realizes it was her fault by not telling me she has this problem. I told her I would get the pile moved for her as cheaply as possible.

You dont need a dump truck, just a loader to move it. I tried with my plow but the pile needs to be scooped, not pushed.


----------



## bigjeeping

Nevermind, found somebody ussmileyflag


----------



## wishin4snoww

CHEMCO SUCKS

Everyone stay away from the bagged salt from CHEMCO in Flint nothing but salt dust the only place that I ever have this problem from. They must buy it cheaper but they sure don’t sell it cheap. They got a new load of 80's in today had them put three pallets on my trailer before I seen a little hole in one bag that had some pouring out. So I looked closer and looks like powdered sugar sure isn't the premium rock salt I just paid for. And they were mad at me when I said pull it off and give me my cash back I'll go somewhere else. Just wanted to warn you
.:realmad::realmad:


----------



## PremierLand

More snow? Please, bring it! I thought I was getting sick of it, until I did my invoices.... Bring More Snow!!!!!!!!


----------



## flykelley

PremierLand;532593 said:


> More snow? Please, bring it! I thought I was getting sick of it, until I did my invoices.... Bring More Snow!!!!!!!!


Mark
You must have lost your mind, man I am ready for summer. The money has been great this year but I am ready for some sunshine.

Regards Mike


----------



## moosey

Mark, Please NO MORE SNOW, $$ is great but ready for a nice 70degree day.


----------



## firelwn82

wishin4snoww;532589 said:


> CHEMCO SUCKS
> 
> Everyone stay away from the bagged salt from CHEMCO in Flint nothing but salt dust the only place that I ever have this problem from. They must buy it cheaper but they sure don't sell it cheap. They got a new load of 80's in today had them put three pallets on my trailer before I seen a little hole in one bag that had some pouring out. So I looked closer and looks like powdered sugar sure isn't the premium rock salt I just paid for. And they were mad at me when I said pull it off and give me my cash back I'll go somewhere else. Just wanted to warn you
> .:realmad::realmad:


Just picked up a pallet from them on Thurs. My bags were fine. Sounds like a bad couple of bags, it happens.


----------



## Snowpower

wishin4snoww;532589 said:


> CHEMCO SUCKS
> 
> Everyone stay away from the bagged salt from CHEMCO in Flint nothing but salt dust the only place that I ever have this problem from. They must buy it cheaper but they sure don't sell it cheap. They got a new load of 80's in today had them put three pallets on my trailer before I seen a little hole in one bag that had some pouring out. So I looked closer and looks like powdered sugar sure isn't the premium rock salt I just paid for. And they were mad at me when I said pull it off and give me my cash back I'll go somewhere else. Just wanted to warn you
> .:realmad::realmad:


Got the same stuff from John Deere Landscapes from Flat Rock Bagging.


----------



## Superior L & L

I heard that about Chemco ,they buy older stock. I had 4-5 pallets this year and all was fine. Although it was almost $200 for a pallet of fifty's. I thought that was kind of high but i usually don't buy bagged salt so i wouldn't really know
Since non-salt is a little harder to find we are starting to use regular salt on some walks


----------



## MStine315

wishin4snoww;532589 said:


> CHEMCO SUCKS
> 
> Everyone stay away from the bagged salt from CHEMCO in Flint nothing but salt dust the only place that I ever have this problem from. They must buy it cheaper but they sure don't sell it cheap. They got a new load of 80's in today had them put three pallets on my trailer before I seen a little hole in one bag that had some pouring out. So I looked closer and looks like powdered sugar sure isn't the premium rock salt I just paid for. And they were mad at me when I said pull it off and give me my cash back I'll go somewhere else. Just wanted to warn you
> .:realmad::realmad:





Superior L & L;532824 said:


> I heard that about Chemco ,they buy older stock. I had 4-5 pallets this year and all was fine. Although it was almost $200 for a pallet of fifty's. I thought that was kind of high but i usually don't buy bagged salt so i wouldn't really know
> Since non-salt is a little harder to find we are starting to use regular salt on some walks


Beggars can't be chosers though, either. I have had no problems with salt from them this year. Not saying it isn't true, just sounds isolated. I've gone through around 8 pallets or so from them. I'm paying $4.85 per 80 which comes to $154.23 for 30 bags with tax and I take a pallet to save the $5 pallet fee. I don't think this is unfair, considering what bulk is going for. Superior, Chemco has sidewalk salt, too, FWIW.


----------



## PremierLand

I know this has been posted before, but if anyone has missed it... This guy *"will plow for t-bones"*. He *"aint scard to use it"* either. . Haha, it has to be a joke!, at least I would like to think it is!

Wow, that'll give you a good laugh.

http://detroit.craigslist.org/bar/565904070.html


----------



## PremierLand

By the way, accuweather is saying 8 inches for the 3rd through the 4th now. 

I hope they are right. That will be ALOT of T-BONES!!! Lunch will be on me fellas!!!! rofl


----------



## alternative

*Where did you hear that?*

Here is accuweather for SCS...

Snow Total:4.5 in Occurring: Mar 4


----------



## Leisure Time LC

What is everones predictions for Tuesday?? Will it be moreSsnow or Rain/Sleet


----------



## Superior L & L

sleet rain mix


----------



## Leisure Time LC

I hope you are right Superior, I am sick of snow. Last night was the first time in awile that I got to eat dinner with the family. 

Channel 2 news this morning said dont put the snow shovels away just yet


----------



## P&M Landscaping

X-Press or other forecasters what is going to happen with this early week storm? It seems that no one really know the path, or what will fall from it... Do you have anything that is more reliable? Hopefully some snow....


----------



## Jason Pallas

This forecast will be very tricky. It ALL hinges on how the LOW pressure system tracks on Tuesday. Previously, models had it all over the place - most everyone had it tracking up the East coast as recently as Friday - missing us entirely. As of this am most models had shifted it back further westward and more north. As of right now, most models agree that it WILL be more westward than previously thought. So, the questions remains how far North it will track and how quickly. Generally, the more North it goes, the more our precip will be snow. The further South - the more mixed our precip will be. Another consideration is that some models are now showing a spin off low (2nd) developing. IF, WHEN and WHERE this happens will also affect things as well.
If there's a silver lining to any of this, it is that the low that will pass thru here on Monday had been expected to phase in with the moisture sucker on Tuesday. That won't happen now. Thank God! This is what Express had taked about 2 weeks ago. That could have dumped 14+ heavy, wet inches of snow on us!


----------



## Tscape

You know, I think I am sick of snow and plowing, but a good, wet, heavy, 14 inches would let me know that for sure.


----------



## P&M Landscaping

So their is a possiblility of a 14" storm headin' this way?


----------



## Jason Pallas

NOT ME! NOT ME !NOT ME! NOT ME! NOT ME! NOT ME!

I'm sure of it! I don't need 14+ inches of snow to be sure. I'll take one more 3-5 or 1-3 if anything LOL. I've gotta get things ready for lawn season.


----------



## moosey

Jason, I think we all want to get ready for spring, I know Mark doesn't.
We all could use a break and concentrate on what's next for us, Spring


----------



## Sharpcut 1

Come on, Guys1! Even i can predict the weather for Tues/Wed. It will snow 100% yes it will. Tues/Wed is MGIA!!!! JOHN


----------



## Enviouslawns

So whats that MGIA show all about??? im thinking about goin.


----------



## TheXpress2002

The latest models are showing the storm a little further west than yesterday, meaning more of a snow event than rain/snow. Looks to be a general 3-5 inches, BUT this also like Jason said is hinged on the secondary low forming. If the low forms early enough we will see more snow because it will push the track of this low further north rather than out to sea. Clipper Friday, then we will contend with next weeks storms


----------



## MStine315

Enviouslawns;533557 said:


> So whats that MGIA show all about??? im thinking about goin.


It's one of the better shows for equipment, education, networking, etc... Here's a link. It's a great show if you can make it.

http://landscape.org/trade_show.html


----------



## GreenAcresFert

PremierLand;532593 said:


> More snow? Please, bring it! I thought I was getting sick of it, until I did my invoices.... Bring More Snow!!!!!!!!


Thats funny, I feel the same way. Before I did my invoices tonight I didn't want to see a flake of snow. Post billing...Let It Snow.... but only 2 inches.


----------



## Leisure Time LC

Here is the latest and greatest
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Hazardous Weather Outlook
HAZARDOUS WEATHER OUTLOOK
NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE DETROIT/PONTIAC MI
508 AM EST MON MAR 3 2008

MIZ075-076-082-083-041015-
WASHTENAW-WAYNE-LENAWEE-MONROE-
508 AM EST MON MAR 3 2008

THIS HAZARDOUS WEATHER OUTLOOK IS FOR PORTIONS OF SOUTHEAST
MICHIGAN INCLUDING THE ANN ARBOR AND DETROIT AREAS SOUTH TO THE
OHIO BORDER

.DAY ONE...TODAY AND TONIGHT

ABOUT AN INCH OF SNOW ACCUMULATION IS EXPECTED LATE THIS AFTERNOON
AND THIS EVENING. MILD TEMPERATURES DURING THE MORNING THROUGH
ABOUT MID AFTERNOON WILL ALLOW RAIN SHOWERS TO SPREAD OVER THE
REGION. THE RAIN WILL THEN CHANGE TO SNOW LATE THIS AFTERNOON AS A
COLD FRONT MOVES THROUGH THE AREA. THE SNOW WILL END BY LATE
EVENING...BUT TEMPERATURES WILL CONTINUE TO FALL SHARPLY BELOW
FREEZING AND LIKELY ALLOW ICE TO FORM ON UNTREATED SURFACES.

.DAYS TWO THROUGH SEVEN...TUESDAY THROUGH SUNDAY

A WINTRY MIX OF PRECIPITATION IS EXPECTED TUESDAY AFTERNOON
THROUGH TUESDAY NIGHT. MOSTLY SNOW IS EXPECTED NORTH OF INTERSTATE
94 WITH 2 TO 4 INCHES OF ACCUMULATION. UP TO 5 INCHES IS POSSIBLE
LOCALLY IN NORTHERN WASHTENAW COUNTY.

GREATER AMOUNTS OF MIXED PRECIPITATION AND LESS SNOW ACCUMULATION ARE
EXPECTED ALONG AND SOUTH OF INTERSTATE 94.

A WINTER STORM WATCH IS IN EFFECT FOR LENAWEE AND MONROE COUNTIES
FOR POTENTIAL FREEZING RAIN AND ICING. PLEASE SEE THE LATEST
URGENT WINTER WEATHER MESSAGE FOR DETAILS IN THAT AREA /WSWDTX/.

.SPOTTER INFORMATION STATEMENT...

SPOTTER ACTIVATION WILL NOT BE NEEDED TODAY AND TONIGHT...BUT
SNOWFALL REPORTS ARE REQUESTED.

$$

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

U.S. Dept. of Commerce
NOAA National Weather Service
1325 East West Highway
Silver Spring, MD 20910
E-mail: [email protected]
Page last modified: May 16, 2007Disclaimer 
Credits 
Glossary 
Privacy Policy 
About Us 
Career Opportunities 
NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE: for Safety, for Work, for Fun - FOR LIFE


----------



## Danhoe

*What to do ?*

Besides pushing snow around I also do helical pier installation, foundation repair & excavating. I need to be in West Chester, Ohio Wed. morning until Friday night. So this stupid storm coming in really has got me wondering what to do. I have my truck route covered but my 14' box blade won't have me in it. What time is the snow storm starting, I start with my backhoe when we get 2" on the pavement. Dan


----------



## Dhouse

Put a fork in me, I'm done.

To many equipment problems to fix and to little time to do it. Eight trucks and all have something wrong with them. I have to get busy.


----------



## TheXpress2002

Haha....I just had a great laugh.....Accuweather says....

WeatherAlarm™!
Alert Type: SnowTotal Amount: 10.4 in.Occurring:Mar 3 | Mar 4 | Mar 6


----------



## Leisure Time LC

I seen the same thing, I hope it is wrong


----------



## Eyesell

Looks like we'll all be plowing again, Weatherbug says it's coming Tuesday


----------



## Plow Dude

Accuweather is saying we could be getting up to 11'' of snow by the time its all over in a couple days. Everywhere else I have looked says the complete opposite and only an inch or two. Atleast for my area.


----------



## Lawn Vet

This is just another one of those tricky storms where everyone will say something different, even at the last minute and we'll be jumping through hoops to figure out when to go out where and when to go back and do it all again. My guess is the traffic is going to be nuts with all of the ice and lack of salt in the counties' control. I just hope it falls in such a manner that we can be out at night so we can avoid the wrecks and "I have to get in/out of my driveway right now" calls.
Either way it seems we will be out plowing, just a matter of whether we get 1, 2, or even 3 pushes out of it. You guys salting lots will definately have your hands full. How does rain in between affect application? Just curious.


----------



## Enviouslawns

Just went to my supplier to get 2 palletts of rock salt last time i went it was 145.00 each now they went up to 220.00plus tax but they said they getting two more trucks in today so lemme know if anyone need any ill let u know where its at.


----------



## TheXpress2002

I just typed up a long response and I lost it with the internet droping out and not retyping it.

So here is the basic version:

1-2 tonight

3-5 Tuesday night

3-5 Thursday

Long range:

Sunday night Monday

Wednesday night / Thursday (keep a close eye here)

After that there is some crazy looking storms, but it will depend if we are the cold side or not. We are not even close to being done with winter.


----------



## Enviouslawns

I hope the grass doesnt even grow lol im loveing all this snoww payuppayup


----------



## PremierLand

Great News! Bring more snow!


----------



## Lawn Vet

A lot of tunes are changing with the Feb invoices being looked at. I'll take whatever we can get. I hate doing spring cleanups (for unknown reasons) and don't mind pushing them back to late April or even mid May. 
I know some talk of the Weingartz "party" has already been done here. Can anyone give me a good reason why I shouldn't use them to take advantage of Exmark's great financing deals going on right now? I have a hard time believing I can get anything better than the 1.9% for 36 months but I'll listen to good advice.


----------



## Lawn Vet

Also - anyone picking up rock salt from John Deere Landscapes in Plymouth? Just wondering what their current prices are. I would call, but they tend to talk my ear off and I'm a bit busy, as we all are right now.


----------



## bigjeeping

Lawn Vet;534274 said:


> Exmark's great financing deals going on right now? I have a hard time believing I can get anything better than the 1.9% for 36 months but I'll listen to good advice.


I dont have anything good to say about Exmark's Triton Deck. My dealer dropped them after one year, which told me to drop them too.

All of the large companies offer great incentives in the spring. I did TORO 0% deferred for 12 months. If I dont pay it off this April I think the deferred interest is like $4000.


----------



## TheXpress2002

Here we go.......

URGENT - WINTER WEATHER MESSAGE
NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE DETROIT/PONTIAC MI
1158 AM EST MON MAR 3 2008

...YET ANOTHER WINTER STORM TO TAKE AIM ON SOUTHEAST MICHIGAN...

.A LOW PRESSURE SYSTEM WILL TRACK UP INTO THE OHIO RIVER VALLEY
TUESDAY AND TUESDAY NIGHT...BEFORE HEADING TOWARDS THE EAST COAST
ON WEDNESDAY. AN AREA OF WINTRY PRECIPITATION WILL DEVELOP ALONG
THE NORTH SIDE OF THIS SYSTEM...AND START TO SPREAD INTO SOUTHERN
LOWER MICHIGAN TUESDAY AFTERNOON...AND THEN CONTINUE TO SPREAD
ACROSS EAST CENTRAL LOWER MICHIGAN TUESDAY EVENING. WHILE THIS
OCCURS...COLD AIR AT THE SURFACE WILL BECOME OVERRUN BY WARMER AIR
ALOFT SOUTH OF INTERSTATE 69. THIS WILL BRING THE THREAT FOR ICE
ACCUMULATIONS...WITH POTENTIALLY GREATER THAN ONE QUARTER OF
GLAZING OR AN INCH OR TWO OF SLEET ACCUMULATION. FARTHER NORTH THE
PRECIPITATION IS EXPECTED TO BE ALL SNOW.

THERE REMAINS SOME UNCERTAINTY IN MANY DIFFERENT FACTORS WITH THIS
STORM INCLUDING....HOW FAR NORTHWARD THE WARMER AIR ALOFT WILL
PENETRATE...A DRY SLOT THAT IS EXPECT TO MOVE OVER SOUTHEAST
DURING TUESDAY NIGHT...AND THE EXACT TRACK OF THE STORM. THEREFORE
PERSONS IN SOUTHEAST MICHIGAN SHOULD CONTINUE TO MONITOR THE
LATEST FORECASTS.

MIZ063-068>070-075-076-040100-
/O.EXB.KDTX.WS.A.0005.080304T1800Z-080305T1200Z/
ST. CLAIR-LIVINGSTON-OAKLAND-MACOMB-WASHTENAW-WAYNE-
INCLUDING THE CITIES OF...PORT HURON...HOWELL...PONTIAC...
WARREN...ANN ARBOR...DETROIT
1158 AM EST MON MAR 3 2008

...WINTER STORM WATCH IN EFFECT FROM TUESDAY AFTERNOON THROUGH
WEDNESDAY MORNING...

THE NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE IN DETROIT/PONTIAC HAS ISSUED A
WINTER STORM WATCH...WHICH IS IN EFFECT FROM TUESDAY AFTERNOON
THROUGH WEDNESDAY MORNING.

SNOW IS EXPECTED TO DEVELOP TUESDAY AFTERNOON...AND THEN BECOME
MIXED WITH SLEET AND FREEZING RAIN BY TUESDAY EVENING...ESPECIALLY
FOR ANN ARBOR AND DETROIT. THE PRECIPITATION WILL CHANGE BACK TO
ALL SNOW BEFORE IT ENDS WEDNESDAY MORNING. SIGNIFICANT
ACCUMULATIONS WINTRY PRECIPITATION ARE POSSIBLE. ICE
ACCUMULATIONS FROM FREEZING RAIN MAY REACH A QUARTER INCH IN
WASHTENAW AND WAYNE COUNTIES...WHILE OTHER AREAS MAY GET AN INCH
OR TWO OF SLEET. FOR AREAS ALONG AND NORTH OF M 59...3 TO 6 INCHES
OF SNOW ARE POSSIBLE...WITH 2 TO 4 INCHES POSSIBLE SOUTH OF M 59.

A WINTER STORM WATCH MEANS THERE IS A POTENTIAL FOR SIGNIFICANT
SNOW...SLEET...OR ICE ACCUMULATIONS THAT MAY IMPACT TRAVEL.
CONTINUE TO MONITOR THE LATEST FORECASTS.


----------



## Lawn Vet

bigjeeping;534279 said:


> I dont have anything good to say about Exmark's Triton Deck. My dealer dropped them after one year, which told me to drop them too.
> 
> All of the large companies offer great incentives in the spring. I did TORO 0% deferred for 12 months. If I dont pay it off this April I think the deferred interest is like $4000.


My salesman explained the Triton Deck fiasco. The Exmark I am looking at is the old deck style. As far as the new one's go, he originally said I shouldn't even consider them (surprisingly honest) but then last month when I was in there he showed me the company's recall on those Triton decks. Anyone with one of those things can have it fixed free of charge. They'll even give out loaners until they finish yours. That may give you a little incentive to wait until the season begins so you can beat the crap out of their equipment while they make good on your deck purchase.
I guess I have a week or so to mull it over.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

bigjeeping;534279 said:


> I dont have anything good to say about Exmark's Triton Deck. My dealer dropped them after one year, which told me to drop them too.


Still have yet to figure out what the purpose of these POS decks are. I had one on a demo last summer and couldn't figure out why I was leaving clumps\a line of grass in one thick section. Went over it several times and it was still there. Finally figured out that the baffle was partially closed, opened it up and problem was gone. Stupid waste of engineering and money IMO.


----------



## alternative

TheXpress2002;534283 said:


> Here we go.......
> 
> URGENT - WINTER WEATHER MESSAGE
> NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE DETROIT/PONTIAC MI
> 1158 AM EST MON MAR 3 2008
> 
> ...YET ANOTHER WINTER STORM TO TAKE AIM ON SOUTHEAST MICHIGAN...
> 
> .A LOW PRESSURE SYSTEM WILL TRACK UP INTO THE OHIO RIVER VALLEY
> TUESDAY AND TUESDAY NIGHT...BEFORE HEADING TOWARDS THE EAST COAST
> ON WEDNESDAY. AN AREA OF WINTRY PRECIPITATION WILL DEVELOP ALONG
> THE NORTH SIDE OF THIS SYSTEM...AND START TO SPREAD INTO SOUTHERN
> LOWER MICHIGAN TUESDAY AFTERNOON...AND THEN CONTINUE TO SPREAD
> ACROSS EAST CENTRAL LOWER MICHIGAN TUESDAY EVENING. WHILE THIS
> OCCURS...COLD AIR AT THE SURFACE WILL BECOME OVERRUN BY WARMER AIR
> ALOFT SOUTH OF INTERSTATE 69. THIS WILL BRING THE THREAT FOR ICE
> ACCUMULATIONS...WITH POTENTIALLY GREATER THAN ONE QUARTER OF
> GLAZING OR AN INCH OR TWO OF SLEET ACCUMULATION. FARTHER NORTH THE
> PRECIPITATION IS EXPECTED TO BE ALL SNOW.
> 
> THERE REMAINS SOME UNCERTAINTY IN MANY DIFFERENT FACTORS WITH THIS
> STORM INCLUDING....HOW FAR NORTHWARD THE WARMER AIR ALOFT WILL
> PENETRATE...A DRY SLOT THAT IS EXPECT TO MOVE OVER SOUTHEAST
> DURING TUESDAY NIGHT...AND THE EXACT TRACK OF THE STORM. THEREFORE
> PERSONS IN SOUTHEAST MICHIGAN SHOULD CONTINUE TO MONITOR THE
> LATEST FORECASTS.
> 
> MIZ063-068>070-075-076-040100-
> /O.EXB.KDTX.WS.A.0005.080304T1800Z-080305T1200Z/
> ST. CLAIR-LIVINGSTON-OAKLAND-MACOMB-WASHTENAW-WAYNE-
> INCLUDING THE CITIES OF...PORT HURON...HOWELL...PONTIAC...
> WARREN...ANN ARBOR...DETROIT
> 1158 AM EST MON MAR 3 2008
> 
> ...WINTER STORM WATCH IN EFFECT FROM TUESDAY AFTERNOON THROUGH
> WEDNESDAY MORNING...
> 
> THE NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE IN DETROIT/PONTIAC HAS ISSUED A
> WINTER STORM WATCH...WHICH IS IN EFFECT FROM TUESDAY AFTERNOON
> THROUGH WEDNESDAY MORNING.
> 
> SNOW IS EXPECTED TO DEVELOP TUESDAY AFTERNOON...AND THEN BECOME
> MIXED WITH SLEET AND FREEZING RAIN BY TUESDAY EVENING...ESPECIALLY
> FOR ANN ARBOR AND DETROIT. THE PRECIPITATION WILL CHANGE BACK TO
> ALL SNOW BEFORE IT ENDS WEDNESDAY MORNING. SIGNIFICANT
> ACCUMULATIONS WINTRY PRECIPITATION ARE POSSIBLE. ICE
> ACCUMULATIONS FROM FREEZING RAIN MAY REACH A QUARTER INCH IN
> WASHTENAW AND WAYNE COUNTIES...WHILE OTHER AREAS MAY GET AN INCH
> OR TWO OF SLEET. FOR AREAS ALONG AND NORTH OF M 59...3 TO 6 INCHES
> OF SNOW ARE POSSIBLE...WITH 2 TO 4 INCHES POSSIBLE SOUTH OF M 59.
> 
> A WINTER STORM WATCH MEANS THERE IS A POTENTIAL FOR SIGNIFICANT
> SNOW...SLEET...OR ICE ACCUMULATIONS THAT MAY IMPACT TRAVEL.
> CONTINUE TO MONITOR THE LATEST FORECASTS.


So basically they are saying the obvious, "We dont know what will happen, but something may fall from the sky" WOW!


----------



## P&M Landscaping

Anybody have a forecast? No one on the news or radio seems to have a clue. I'm hearing it all... 10 inches, all rain, ice, etc.... What up with the counties supplies? Are they gone?


----------



## Enviouslawns

1 inch tonite, 6-8 tommorow night north of hall road, and more thursday and fridaypayup


----------



## PremierLand

Here is what I have heard/seen:

1.) That Sonny guy from AM950 said 1-2 late tonight but 3-6 by weds. afternoon.
2.) NWS says up to 1" tonight, half and inch tomorrow, 2-4 tomorrow night.
3.) Accuweather says 1-2 tonight, 1-3 tomorrow, and 3-6 tomorrow night.


----------



## Superior L & L

OFFICIAL FORECAST!!!!!

Snow possible 1-12" of accumulation


----------



## Jason Pallas

Unfortunately - I don't see winter giving up it's grip on March for the foreseeable future. This blows. I've got so much work to do to get ready for lawns - but I'm still busy dealing with snow. I need a vacation worse than ever! Snow tommorrow into Wednesday. Snow Thursday into Friday. Snow Sunday into Sunday night and next week looks cold and just as busy.

This sucks! I give.


----------



## terrapro

the biggest problem is alot of the customers dont sign up for 08' contracts and spring cleanups until they see grass and can walk out in shorts. so then in mid april we get a rush of work and then it doesnt stop until august 

i have a about a month filled in and cant wait to start! i prefer 2-3 months of work lined up

i need those contracts signed now so i can get my calendar filled in so i know how much dough i can forecast. :crying:


----------



## TheXpress2002

I dont want people to go nutso with this but I think we are getting low-balled with the snow totals for tomorrow. I think we are in for a suprise when this will be an all snow event rather than all the sleet and freezing rain this looks to go to at least until 6am Wednesday

I went and picked up my salt tonight from Angelos. There is not a lot of bulk left. No bagged salt and no calcium from what I had seen.


----------



## PremierLand

looks like were not getting anything tonight. The radar is showing it move just south of us, which sucks!


----------



## firelwn82

I'll be losing sleep no matter what. Can't trust the weather man to wake me up when theres enough on the ground so there for I'll be up every hour on the hour looking out the damn window.  Just once couldn't they be right??? Oh well just a part of the game we all play. ussmileyflag


----------



## Enviouslawns

Anyone salting this morning theres a nice layer of ice on everything over here


----------



## bigjeeping

Enviouslawns;535141 said:


> Anyone salting this morning theres a nice layer of ice on everything over here


light salting.. icy patches here and there


----------



## Superior L & L

Salted a little by hand. Didnt want to use a bunch of salt.


----------



## Enviouslawns

So i go to my last lot to salt and the front is like an ice rink and the back there was a few spots so i do that back first real qucik then move to the front had about 5 bags in my spreader(1075)snow ex. and the damn thing wont spin. so i had to salt 10 bags worth of salt by hand and plus dig the 5 bags in the spreader out by hand. What a pos it was brand new in november and that happened twice already. so back to cannon AGAIN.


----------



## sefh

This should make for an interesting day for tomorrow morning.....
WASHTENAW-WAYNE-LENAWEE-MONROE-
INCLUDING THE CITIES OF...ANN ARBOR...DETROIT...ADRIAN...MONROE
445 AM EST TUE MAR 4 2008
...WINTER STORM WARNING IN EFFECT FROM 4 PM THIS AFTERNOON TO
7 AM EST WEDNESDAY...
THE NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE IN DETROIT/PONTIAC HAS ISSUED A
WINTER STORM WARNING...WHICH IS IN EFFECT FROM 4 PM THIS
AFTERNOON TO 7 AM EST WEDNESDAY. THE WINTER STORM WATCH IS NO
LONGER IN EFFECT.
SNOW IS EXPECTED TO DEVELOP AFTER 4 PM THIS AFTERNOON...AND THEN
BECOME MIXED WITH SLEET AND FREEZING RAIN BY EVENING...ESPECIALLY
FOR DETROIT SOUTH TO THE OHIO BORDER. THE PRECIPITATION WILL
CHANGE BACK TO ALL SNOW AROUND MID EVENING AND BECOME HEAVY AT
TIMES. TOTAL SNOWFALL IN THE 4 TO 6 INCH RANGE IS EXPECTED BY
SUNRISE WEDNESDAY MORNING...ALONG WITH SUBSTANTIAL AMOUNTS OF
SLEET AND SOME LIGHT FREEZING RAIN. PRECIPITATION IS EXPECTED TO
END BETWEEN 5 AM AND AND 7 AM WEDNESDAY MORNING.
A WINTER STORM WARNING MEANS SIGNIFICANT AMOUNTS OF SNOW...
SLEET...AND ICE ARE EXPECTED OR OCCURRING. STRONG WINDS ARE ALSO
POSSIBLE. THIS WILL MAKE TRAVEL VERY HAZARDOUS OR IMPOSSIBLE


----------



## TheXpress2002

Just got back from salting. All of my properties needed some sort of salt.


Looks like the 3 amigos were wrong again (Houdek Gadica Bailey) When I went to bed last night they said 2-4.....oopsy Now if the ugly step-sister (The weather channel) would come to their senses instead of saying 1-2 inches we would all finally be on the same page.

Not to toot my own horn but it was called last week. (updated a few time though.....lol)

For the next couple weeks these storms will be coming west of the Appalachians and NOT UP THE EAST COAST. payuppayuppayup


----------



## TheXpress2002

Very interesting.....


Today in Southeast Michigan Weather History...
March 4 has seen many snowstorms across Southeast Michigan. Snowstorms have occurred in 1895, 1899, 1900, 1985, 1999, and 2003. Many of these storms rated in the top 25 heaviest snowstorms including:

Detroit in 1900 received 16.1 inches of snow for 3rd heaviest snowstorm
Detroit 1895 12.3 10th
Detroit 1899 11.4 15th

Flint 1999 9.1 14th

Saginaw 1985 12.0 16th


----------



## flykelley

Lawn Vet;534274 said:


> A lot of tunes are changing with the Feb invoices being looked at. I'll take whatever we can get. I hate doing spring cleanups (for unknown reasons) and don't mind pushing them back to late April or even mid May.
> I know some talk of the Weingartz "party" has already been done here. Can anyone give me a good reason why I shouldn't use them to take advantage of Exmark's great financing deals going on right now? I have a hard time believing I can get anything better than the 1.9% for 36 months but I'll listen to good advice.


Lawn Vet
I have bought alot of equipment from the big W. They happen to be right around the corner from me so it is easy. Apart from that the few times I had equipment I bought from them break down I just stopped up there and they fixed it right away. I just bought a new Lazer Z from them, and if they do your maintenance on it in the fall and it breaks down and they can't fix it in a hour , they give you a loaner mower. I would buy from them again.

Regards Mike


----------



## Lawn Vet

Mike - Thanks for the info. I don't have a lot of trust in many of the local dealers and have yet to call one my go-to. The big W is a bit of a travel for me though.


----------



## Jason Pallas

This one is going to be like trying to plow wet cement with a frozen (crust, middle, topping - take your pick depending on where you are and how much sleet and freezing rain you get). It will suck - hope everyone's trannys are in good shape.

...... and I had a dream I was cutting lawns last night... sitting on a Lazer, sun on my face, walkman in my ears, birds chirpping.... the smell of fresh cut grass. Then I woke up and I was back in WINTER PRISON, looking out the thru the bars - knowing my parole hearing wouldn't be for at LEAST 2 weeks.


----------



## Plow Dude

TheXpress2002;535224 said:


> "Now if the ugly step-sister (The weather channel) would come to their senses instead of saying 1-2 inches we would all finally be on the same page."
> 
> It is kinda weird how the Weather Channel is only predicting 1-2 inches.


----------



## firelwn82

Just heard the weather alert on the scanner. Oakland county is under a weather Warning until 7am Wed. Totals accumulating 6-8 by 7am White out conditions after midnight Great, I don't want this heavy ****. We have had enough of this crap. Guess the trick is going to be to start early and try and keep ahead of it. UGHHHH Enjoy fellas


----------



## TheXpress2002

Jason,

Not to jump ahead but.....have you seen the Euro model for the storm on Sunday. It has the storm not heading up the coast and completely bombing out over Cleveland. All I can say is I hope and pray this does not happen.....but......I hope it doespayuppayuppayup


----------



## Lawn Vet

Xpress-
did you select the commercial or personal use for you accu-pro account? do you find the service worth the $? i just can't see it saving me the $700 to justify it, though it may provide some level of predictability i currently lack. your thoughts?


----------



## procut

I just heard on the radio that for my area (lansing) it had been downgraded to just a dusting to maybe an inch. 

I think I probably jinxed things, becasue yesterday I went out and bought a 2500HD with an Ultramount, so naturally that means no more snow for the rest of the year.


----------



## PremierLand

Enviouslawns;535190 said:


> So i go to my last lot to salt and the front is like an ice rink and the back there was a few spots so i do that back first real qucik then move to the front had about 5 bags in my spreader(1075)snow ex. and the damn thing wont spin. so i had to salt 10 bags worth of salt by hand and plus dig the 5 bags in the spreader out by hand. What a pos it was brand new in november and that happened twice already. so back to cannon AGAIN.


Thats a decent add in the hometown shopper you have. Received it today.

I don't want to start a war here, but I thought your mulch price seems a little low, or is that shredded hardwood only?

BTW: I have a spare 1075 I haven't used all season I will sell you CHEAP!!!!


----------



## TheXpress2002

Lawn Vet;535459 said:


> Xpress-
> did you select the commercial or personal use for you accu-pro account? do you find the service worth the $? i just can't see it saving me the $700 to justify it, though it may provide some level of predictability i currently lack. your thoughts?


I used the 30 day trail with the commerical account. I then signed up for the personal account. It is the same thing. The only real difference is just a few fancier radars with a live radar. With the personal one there is a 5 min delay. I only use it for the winter months November through March.

Look at it this way I had plans for New Years eve skiing out west......cancelled due to a weeks notice of hint of a larger storm.

Had plans for Florida to go see the Tigers in Lakeland.........cancelled due to the forecast for the past week and this upcoming week.

It just give you a outlook you wont find on 2, 4, 7, and the NOAA


----------



## flykelley

Ok Guys
I have a 20 bags of 50# of rock salt for sale. Its is $4.10 a bag. Im in Waterford so if you want to buy 20 bags give me a call. 248 431 6443

Thanks Mike


----------



## Jason Pallas

Xpress - crap I hadn't seen the Euro. That don't look good at all. I hate March - these events are always sloppy and heavy. That one looks like a killer. I couldn't really read the low - is that a 984mb low or a 884mb low (I hope not)?
These lows that have been following this latest pattern (across TX then up into the Ohio River valley) have all been near Katrina strength. Have you noticed that?

On the bright side - I went back 15 years in snow records and found that only in 2005 were we out more times. Tommorrow will make 14 events (where we plow all accounts on the route). So, after tommorrow anything else will set a record for us.
Now, back to the dark side. It'll make it really hard on us (all of us in the landscaping biz) when people get these huge snow bills. Our lawn contracts go out at about the same time. In this economy, people are already looking to cut back and save money. So, once these people catch their breath after opening their snow bill, they won't be too happy to start thinking about a lawn bill too. Add to this that most of us will have to raise prices this year for at least rising gas costs and........ Sometimes there is such a thing as too much snow. There's always a dark lining to every silver cloud. 
I just want a vacation in Mexico with the family for a week. LOL

BTW - How much does that personal subscription to accu-pro run?


----------



## bigjeeping

After mailing out Feb invoices.. anybody have commercial accounts that are flipping out?
I have a feeling I'm not going to get one of mine back next year because they have been calling me after EVERY invoice this year. The poor secretary is always like, "I know I called last month but my boss is wondering... yada yada"


----------



## Enviouslawns

I thought i was gonna get people calling me back but i talked to a few of them today, and there was no complaining and they just told me that it may take an extra week for the money due to the high amount but they would get it to me and they said they appreciate me staying on top of things. that was a weight off my chest.payup


----------



## Lawn Vet

Jason Pallas;535510 said:


> Now, back to the dark side. It'll make it really hard on us (all of us in the landscaping biz) when people get these huge snow bills. Our lawn contracts go out at about the same time. In this economy, people are already looking to cut back and save money. So, once these people catch their breath after opening their snow bill, they won't be too happy to start thinking about a lawn bill too. Add to this that most of us will have to raise prices this year for at least rising gas costs and........ Sometimes there is such a thing as too much snow. There's always a dark lining to every silver cloud.
> I just want a vacation in Mexico with the family for a week. LOL


This is why I amended my Feb invoices to allow snow customers to use a credit card to pay. It takes a % off my $ but just knowing they can't really use the low funds excuse, plus the snow only clients seeing that they can pay their lawn bills w/ a cc may get them to sign up with us. Hope it works!


----------



## Enviouslawns

Enviouslawns;535190 said:


> So i go to my last lot to salt and the front is like an ice rink and the back there was a few spots so i do that back first real qucik then move to the front had about 5 bags in my spreader(1075)snow ex. and the damn thing wont spin. so i had to salt 10 bags worth of salt by hand and plus dig the 5 bags in the spreader out by hand. What a pos it was brand new in november and that happened twice already. so back to cannon AGAIN.


Turns out the motor on it was bad. so they just had to replace it..


----------



## firelwn82

bigjeeping;535577 said:


> After mailing out Feb invoices.. anybody have commercial accounts that are flipping out?
> I have a feeling I'm not going to get one of mine back next year because they have been calling me after EVERY invoice this year. The poor secretary is always like, "I know I called last month but my boss is wondering... yada yada"


If they complain I give them an extra 2-3 weeks if needed. I don't deduct ANYTHING. I did the work there for they pay me, but I will extend there deadline. Keeps most of them happy, just can't please everybody.


----------



## alternative

WOW, everyone is overbudget.. but its not our fault. Thats what I tell them, last 2 yrs we were having screwed budgets ourselves and now we are finally recouping. This is gonna make people think about snow contracts for next year, and maybe some will go back to seasonal!


----------



## Lawn Vet

it's beginning. everyone ready?
Hodak says on the light side of 4-6" but I think he may be off by a bit (uneducated assumption). At least we'll be out during the night without the traffic. NOAA is calling for 5" between 7pm and midnight.

White gold!


----------



## TheXpress2002

Yes it has begun. Just started here in Canton. Looking south and west. Places like St. Louis recieved 7 inches. The heavy bands will be arriving within the hour. The bands are lined up on the Ohio border.


Houdek has finally come around to putting snow in the forecast for Thurs night/Friday. The latest run with the multiple models on the Sunday storm have shifted on shore. We really need to keep on eye on this.


----------



## Leisure Time LC

will it ever stop snowing????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## Enviouslawns

Leisure Time LC;535822 said:


> will it ever stop snowing????????????????????????????????????????????


Lets hope not !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! payup


----------



## TheXpress2002

Not for the next 2 weeks............weeeeeeeeeeeeeeexysport


----------



## P&M Landscaping

X-press, for my area what the forecast? i've been seeing 5-9 and 2-4... I'm south of the city located diractly on the Canadian border..... We've already got an inch so far...


----------



## bigjeeping

Anyone got a time frame for when this storm is going to be out of the area? I'm thinking about 2-3AM from the look of the radar.


----------



## Lawn Vet

Z - What are you looking at in A2 right now?


----------



## Lawn Vet

I see about 2 in Canton with a steady .25-.5/hr right now. Anyone else have any reports?


----------



## 2FAST4U

started about 7 here in chesterfield and theres about 1 1/2" now and coming down hard. Getting up at 2:30 so SEE YA!!payup


----------



## PremierLand

About .25 so far at m-59 and romeo plank, coming down steady.


----------



## bigjeeping

Lawn Vet;535917 said:


> Z - What are you looking at in A2 right now?


About 2.5-3" on the ground with some 4" drifting


----------



## firelwn82

We have now got about .25 inch on the ground in the Clarkston area. Started about 45 minutes ago. Nap time wake up at 1 and see whats on the ground. Enjoy mates


----------



## sefh

Well guys just got the plow mounted on the truck (99 F250 with 7.5 Meyer) I know kinda late in the season) but if anyone needs a hand in Lenawee County or northern Ohio let me know.


----------



## PremierLand

channel 2 says 3-6" and it should be done between 2 and 3am.


----------



## Lawn Vet

Wish I could sleep at times like this. I am exhausted yet can't relax enough to get any rest before heading out. ch 2 just said it will wind down between 4 and 6am. At least it is a mostly powdery batch. I may hit my walk and drive here shortly...if I can't relax a bit.


----------



## procut

Not a single flake in in Lansing, as of now.


----------



## Stuffdeer

Roads are terrible here.

Can't sleep, probably gonna go out and shovel the walks and my parents drive.


----------



## TheXpress2002

I am up and going ladies and gentleman. Looks like we have about 2 more hours of this storm.

Do it right the first time, be safe and dont do anything stupid.

(Thats what I tell my guys)


----------



## firelwn82

Well I'm up and theres about an 1.5 inches on the ground. Another busted blizzard for northern Oakland, I don't mind much as long as theres enough to push so I can make a little I'll be happy. Well back to bed until 4 now then I'll be out hopefully. Be safe


----------



## Superior L & L

We have a dusting to maybe 1/2" in flint and fenton areas. Radar looks like its pritty much over for us!


----------



## Jason Pallas

Still snowing like hell here (northeast Detroit/GP area) at 3:30 am - probably 6-7 inches on the ground already and another 2 hrs or so to go on the radar. This blows.
Express was dead on with this one - two weeks ago. It's a M^&%therF(*(&(ker.


----------



## Sharpcut 1

I got a feeling the transmission shops are going to be busy tomm. Some of these drifts are amazing!! Good thing it's not real heavy!! Take it easy on the trucks. Everyone is in the same boat. All the lots ARE'NT going to be done by 7AM.


----------



## Runner

WoW! What a difference! It is about 3:45 here, and we have a light dusting of maybe 1/2 here. It has completely stopped, and while it looks like there is a little buildup on the radar just to the west of us as it comes across, it is doing nothing. I guess I'm splittin' outta here to salt. It should be a good burn off, as it it is supposed to reach 36 today. I hope you guys are havin' fun pushin' and stackin'!


----------



## amw

*Job offer*

I know someone who is need of snow plowing in the west Bloomfield area, (long lake and kirkway...standish ct.) its a drive way and sidewalk and they are hoping to get it done today...

I know allot of you are out plowing, but if you can do this please let me know and i will get your contact info for them to get a hold of you.

Any help is greatly appreciated!


----------



## terrapro

Runner;536141 said:


> WoW! What a difference! It is about 3:45 here, and we have a light dusting of maybe 1/2 here. It has completely stopped, and while it looks like there is a little buildup on the radar just to the west of us as it comes across, it is doing nothing. I guess I'm splittin' outta here to salt. It should be a good burn off, as it it is supposed to reach 36 today. I hope you guys are havin' fun pushin' and stackin'!


yeah big difference. here in howell we had about 3.5" and in brighton area we got 4-5". easy money and was home by breakfast time.


----------



## Eastside Eric

far east side/grosse pointe area got 6-8 inches easily with drifts up to 18 inches


----------



## Metro Lawn

All my guys are done plowing finally. Only damage was a broken U joint, not bad for a fleet of junkers....rofl


----------



## amw

amw;536270 said:


> I know someone who is need of snow plowing in the west Bloomfield area, (long lake and kirkway...standish ct.) its a drive way and sidewalk and they are hoping to get it done today...
> 
> I know allot of you are out plowing, but if you can do this please let me know and i will get your contact info for them to get a hold of you.
> 
> Any help is greatly appreciated!


ANYONE??

Thanks


----------



## Snowpower

Just wrapped up myself. 7 inches or so. Was on the ground at 11 last night. Five commercials done twice by 8:30 am, salted once and 13 resis.


payup


How the hell many inches of snow have we gotten in SE Michigan. It's got to be 75 at least.


----------



## Superior L & L

Metro Lawn;536351 said:


> All my guys are done plowing finally. Only damage was a broken U joint, not bad for a fleet of junkers....rofl


Correction !
"Paid for" junkers


----------



## mills64463

We still aren't done. Anyone know of any bulk salt available? We have enough for the next snowfal but thats it. What's the going rate? We were told $177 a ton today.


----------



## Enviouslawns

Just finished up about 5-6 inches here. i think im gonna go to sleep untill friday when the next storm comes in, and lets hope for an inch tonite for some salt payuppayup


----------



## wishin4snoww

mills64463;536376 said:


> We still aren't done. Anyone know of any bulk salt available? We have enough for the next snowfal but thats it. What's the going rate? We were told $177 a ton today.


177ton? your better off buying bags and cutting them all open.
angelos 129/ton
chemco flint 58/ton


----------



## smoore45

> I am up and going ladies and gentleman. Looks like we have about 2 more hours of this storm.
> 
> Do it right the first time, be safe and dont do anything stupid.
> 
> (Thats what I tell my guys)


Good words to work by, although I didn't read this until after plowing last night... I backed into a large metal crate with my 2006(I know its a work truck but it still hurts to see it) and my Quad operator hooked a chain link fence and threw himself off the machine and wrecked the blade. :crying:

Xpress, it sounds like you are a wealth of weather info. What is the story with Fri-Sat? I greatly appreciate your updates by the way! :salute:


----------



## Eastside Eric

Just a thought - - Where has Al Gore been with his global warming nonsense this winter? Oh well, I guess will see him this summer when it's an ozone action day!!


----------



## Plow Dude

Supposedly we have another chance for significant snow accumulations Friday into Saturday, but there is also a good chance it can miss us. I guess the weather men are going to keep us updated. I cannot remember a winter like this in a long time, except for when I was a young kid building snow forts. This is outta control!


----------



## TheXpress2002

Well my a#@ has been offically kicked. 18 hours. Plowed 1/2 the commericals twice.

I have a new pet peve. People who push snow across a roadway AFTER I CLEAR THE ROAD.

Then 3 deer run infront of me. It was funny as heck though. I saw them running from right to left they leap over the snow piled on the right shoulder, slide on the unsalted road (wasn't finshed plowing), slide into the other pile on the other shoulder then off into the field. (I guess you would have to be there)

Nothing broken, all in all a great day. THANK GOD FOR THE SUN TODAY. What a help the sun was. Picked up 2 more contracts due to no call /no shows. Some people must be fed up with the snow

2-4 inches Friday/Sat

Everyone needs to keep an eye on Sunday. I have a gut feeling this storm everyone will be talking about is NOT going up the coast. It will be inland and there is a possibilty we will get nailed.

Then there are some other monsters that are showing longer range, but I will see what takes place over the next day or so to see if they are still there.


----------



## bigjeeping

I'll take some more money.. opps, I mean snow payup


----------



## Superior L & L

We only got 1/2" of snow today and im so tired of snow this year!!


----------



## Plow Dude

[


> QUOTE=TheXpress2002;536550]Well my a#@ has been offically kicked. 18 hours. Plowed 1/2 the commericals twice.
> 
> 2-4 inches Friday/Sat
> 
> "Everyone needs to keep an eye on Sunday. I have a gut feeling this storm everyone will be talking about is NOT going up the coast. It will be inland and there is a possibilty we will get nailed.
> 
> Then there are some other monsters that are showing longer range, but I will see what takes place over the next day or so to see if they are still there."


Just wondering where you heard 2-4 for Friday/Sat? As much as I love snow, I have a hot date that I'm hoping to keep for Sat. night.  What are you using to forecast these predictions?


----------



## TheXpress2002

Plow Dude;536616 said:


> [
> 
> Just wondering where you heard 2-4 for Friday/Sat? As much as I love snow, I have a hot date that I'm hoping to keep for Sat. night.  What are you using to forecast these predictions?


Models show a low pressure system from the south. This one is not carrying a whole lot of moisture but this will be a high ratio snow because of the temps being so low. (kinda like an alberta clipper)

We will see most of the snowfall on Friday with lingering snow showers overnight into Saturday morning.


----------



## michigancutter

Let it Snow- Let it Snow-Let it Snow. Just joking, made it through with no salt thank god for the sun. did you guys from southeast michigan area hear about the big swap meet at pro-line in casco michigan on april 5-6. alot of companies are selling out this year good deals on plows salters mowers traliers Ect...


----------



## TheXpress2002

Not that anyone wants to hear this but we do have some lake effect show showers ahead of a front tonight. We might have a salting opp tomorrow morning for the western subs. Does anyone care to wake me if we have anything in A2.....PM me and let me know so I know if I can enjoy my  or not


----------



## Tscape

TheXpress2002;536633 said:


> Not that anyone wants to hear this but we do have some lake effect show showers ahead of a front tonight. We might have a salting opp tomorrow morning for the western subs. Does anyone care to wake me if we have anything in A2.....PM me and let me know so I know if I can enjoy my  or not


Where do you plow in A2? I'd like to keep an eye out for you and stop and say hello if I get a chance. I am at the mall, on Ellsworth by State, and Main across from Busch's. It is just nice to know the local guys. Keep the forecasting coming!


----------



## Lawn Vet

Plow Dude;536616 said:


> [
> 
> Just wondering where you heard 2-4 for Friday/Sat? As much as I love snow, I have a hot date that I'm hoping to keep for Sat. night.  What are you using to forecast these predictions?


Looks like the only hot date you should plan on is with one of Xpress' models. You always wanted to date a model right? Wow I need sleep, my jokes suck tonight.


----------



## TheXpress2002

GEEZ..........I just got done looking at the models and shi! a brick for tomorrow night. Fridays storm has hook-up up with Sundays storm and is COMPLETELY INLAND. This is THE WORST CASE SCENARIO. If this track holds we will be nailed (I did call this 2 weeks ago for March 6th / 7th, but not to this extent)

Then I pull up NOAA and here......




URGENT - WINTER WEATHER MESSAGE
NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE DETROIT/PONTIAC MI
429 AM EST THU MAR 6 2008

...SIGNIFICANT WINTER STORM TAKING AIM AT SOUTHEAST MICHIGAN YET AGAIN...

.A STRONG UPPER LEVEL LOW PRESSURE SYSTEM DROPPING SOUTHWARD OUT OF
CANADA WILL COMBINE WITH ANOTHER UPPER LEVEL DISTURBANCE OVER THE
FOUR CORNERS...TO FORM A DEEP TROUGH EAST OF THE ROCKIES TONIGHT. AS
THESE TWO SYSTEMS MERGE...AN AREA OF LOW PRESSURE WILL DEVELOP
OVER THE WESTERN GULF OF MEXICO AND RAPIDLY INTENSIFY AS IT RACES
TO THE NORTHEAST FRIDAY AND SATURDAY. ALTHOUGH THERE IS STILL SOME
UNCERTAINTY WITH THE TRACK THIS SURFACE LOW PRESSURE SYSTEM WILL
TAKE...THE CURRENT FORECAST BRINGS IT UP THROUGH WEST VIRGINIA AND
INTO NEW YORK STATE BY SATURDAY EVENING. AS THE CENTER OF THE LOW TRACKS
TO OUR SOUTH AND EAST...SNOW WILL SPREAD INTO SOUTHEAST MICHIGAN
BY FRIDAY AFTERNOON AND CONTINUE INTO SATURDAY EVENING BEFORE
TAPERING OFF. STORM TOTAL SNOW ACCUMULATIONS MAY EXCEED 8 INCHES.
THOSE RESIDING IN OR PLANNING TRAVEL TO SOUTHEAST MICHIGAN SHOULD
CONTINUE TO MONITOR THE FORECAST FOR FURTHER UPDATES FROM THE
NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE.

MIZ049-054-055-061>063-068>070-075-076-082-083-061730-
/O.NEW.KDTX.WS.A.0006.080307T1800Z-080309T0600Z/
HURON-TUSCOLA-SANILAC-GENESEE-LAPEER-ST. CLAIR-LIVINGSTON-OAKLAND-
MACOMB-WASHTENAW-WAYNE-LENAWEE-MONROE-
INCLUDING THE CITIES OF...BAD AXE...CARO...SANDUSKY...FLINT...
LAPEER...PORT HURON...HOWELL...PONTIAC...WARREN...ANN ARBOR...
DETROIT...ADRIAN...MONROE
429 AM EST THU MAR 6 2008

...WINTER STORM WATCH IN EFFECT FROM FRIDAY AFTERNOON THROUGH
LATE SATURDAY NIGHT...

THE NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE IN DETROIT/PONTIAC HAS ISSUED A
WINTER STORM WATCH...WHICH IS IN EFFECT FROM FRIDAY AFTERNOON
THROUGH LATE SATURDAY NIGHT.

SNOWFALL IS EXPECTED TO SPREAD INTO SOUTHEAST MICHIGAN BY FRIDAY
AFTERNOON AND CONTINUE THROUGH SATURDAY EVENING BEFORE TAPERING
OFF. SNOWFALL WILL BE MODERATE TO HEAVY AT TIMES...WITH STORM
TOTAL SNOW ACCUMULATIONS POTENTIALLY EXCEEDING 8 INCHES. IN
ADDITION TO THE HEAVY SNOWFALL...FREQUENT WIND GUSTS TO 25 MPH
WILL OCCUR THROUGHOUT THE DURATION OF THE STORM...WITH WIND CHILLS
FRIDAY NIGHT DROPPING TO NEAR ZERO.

THE EXACT TRACK OF THIS POTENTIALLY SIGNIFICANT WINTER STORM SYSTEM IS
STILL UNCERTAIN...AND ADJUSTMENTS TO SNOW ACCUMULATIONS AND TIMING
ARE STILL POSSIBLE.

A WINTER STORM WATCH MEANS THERE IS A POTENTIAL FOR SIGNIFICANT
SNOW...SLEET...OR ICE ACCUMULATIONS THAT MAY IMPACT TRAVEL.
CONTINUE TO MONITOR THE LATEST FORECASTS.


----------



## Snowpower

I've generated more revenue and income this snow season than I did my entire first season in business doing Lawn Care and Snow combined. By about 5000 so far.

wesport


----------



## firelwn82

Hey Express have I told you that I hate you????? :crying:  Thanks for the look ahead.


----------



## bigjeeping

UP TO 8 INCHES???? 

I'll take it! But please be the last one


----------



## flykelley

Hi Xpress
Im starting to not like you right now! I want to see some sunshine and green grass. My hats off to you for being able to read the weather maps. Im a pilot and all those maps do to me are make my head hurt. Crap looks like I have to keep the plow on the truck. One day I would like to chat with you about how you do it. It will help me not only in the plowing side but also my flying side. 

Regards Mike


----------



## Jason Pallas

After yesterday (8 inches in GP) I didn't think I could hate snow any more..... then I woke up and heard the forecast for Fri/Sat. It's like a nightmare that I can't wake up from. I'm in Snow Prison.


----------



## Lawn Vet

Jason Pallas;536999 said:


> After yesterday (8 inches in GP) I didn't think I could hate snow any more..... then I woke up and heard the forecast for Fri/Sat. It's like a nightmare that I can't wake up from. I'm in Snow Prison.


I prefer this nightmare to the one I had last night. My brother was married to Hillary Clinton!  Yikes! Must have been all of that . And I thought several days of not sleeping was bad. I'll take the snow-trance to that dream any day.


----------



## TheXpress2002

We better hope and pray that this does not move a little further north. If it does we will be talking 12-16 inches of snow. Right now indications are 8-12 inches. We will see winds reaching 40 mph on Saturday afternoon, the drifting snow will in be feet.

The mb on this storm when it is just east of us will be 988mb which can be related to a tropical storm hitting Florida. This is going to be insane

Not to jump ahead and not to put us into an even more depressive state. March 14th and 15th could make this storm look like peanuts.


----------



## Jason Pallas

For what it's worth (and I hope it's true).... Justin Henry on Channel 2/Fox just said that this low will track more to the South and East and that we will not get 10 inches. His forecast is that we will get more like 2-3 inches.
Jesus Christ, I pray that this clown is right just this one time - please. He did such an accurate job with the last couple.


----------



## TheXpress2002

Jason Pallas;537049 said:


> For what it's worth (and I hope it's true).... Justin Henry on Channel 2/Fox just said that this low will track more to the South and East and that we will not get 10 inches. His forecast is that we will get more like 2-3 inches.
> Jesus Christ, I pray that this clown is right just this one time - please. He did such an accurate job with the last couple.


ALL models do not show this heading south. What he is looking at I have no clue. I cant wait to hear what Rexroth and whats his face say.


----------



## Jason Pallas

I agree - I haven't seen a single model that is showing this. Where this guy pulls this crap out of - I have no idea. Everything I've seen is in fairly good consensus to the contrary.
I'd be real pissed if that March 15-16th event hits us - that's the Berville Equipment Auction - I haven't missed one of those in 8 years!


----------



## Plow Dude

Justin Ryan on Fox 2 said he is here to squash any rumors that we are getting 8'' +. He said that is simply not true that that the Detroit area will have between 1-3 inches. I'm kinda hoping he's right.


----------



## Allor Outdoor

Andrew Humphrey on Channel 4 just said that we are looking at getting around 1-3 inches Friday afternoon and then 3-6 inches on Saturday, but he is still saying that if it shifts West we are going to get quite a bit more.
Justin Ryan on Channel 2 said that he NO chance at all that we are going to be getting the 8+ inches that everyone is talking about. He said it will be between 1-3 inches total.

Just what we need....2 guys who have no clue what they are talking about. I just pray that it stays east!!


----------



## Jason Pallas

Just to clue everyone in about TV weathermen. David Letterman was a weatherman in Indianapolis a long time ago - if that tells you anything. These mid-day guys are totally clueless. Now, I think that a lot of them are "Certified Metorologists" but what that means - who knows? Who certifiies them? The TV Metrologists Assoc? I don't know. At any rate, you have to really take what they say with a grain of salt when it comes to this stuff. They're real good at the last minute - meaning they can tell you when it's going to let up AFTER it's been snowing for hours. Beyond that - it is what it is.
Express, NOAA and the Government Sites are much better resources for forecasting.


----------



## smoore45

They said that Tuesday's storm was going to track further south and east and it did not. The fact is that it is hard to predict snow fall totals when the difference between 12" and 2" is 70miles...

Here we SNOW again....hahahahahahahahahahah

Ah well payup


----------



## Metro Lawn

*Bah-Humbug*


----------



## Five Star Lawn Care LLC

the latest GFS run looks to be keeping us on the light side....any thoughts on this expess?


----------



## Metro Lawn

My prediction... rofl


----------



## Metro Lawn

Five Star Lawn Care LLC;537134 said:


> the latest GFS run looks to be keeping us on the light side....any thoughts on this expess?


What the heck does Gordon Food Service know about weather???? roflmao


----------



## bigjeeping

I need a vacation


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH

Metro Lawn;537142 said:


> My prediction... rofl


If the above happens, opening day might be cancelled!!!

My prediction is that get ready for the big one. Why would the storm track into an area where there has been no snow all season??? This one will fallow the path \of the last snow. Teh daytime weather people on the TV are trying to un hype the storm in case it does take a right turn, get ready plow!!

DAFF


----------



## Lawn Vet

Metro Lawn;537143 said:


> What the heck does Gordon Food Service know about weather???? roflmao


As much as these tv weathermen. Probably more since their truck drivers depend on an accurate forecast.


----------



## TheXpress2002

I would love to post the models but, I have to copy them, open paint, paste them, crop them to get them under the plowsite size, if not under the size go back re crop to get them under 100k. Usually one picture takes 5 mins to get right.

The "Gordon Food Service" model has this thing back a little furth east on the latest run, but the NAM DGEX EURO and even the Canadian have this running through Ohio.

Justin Ryan is a newborn just out of the womb of Rich Leuterman and Ben Bailey. He is trying to make a name for himself and has not been right once this year. Those 3 also said we were only getting 2.4 inches of snow for the last storm and we wound up getting slammed south of 96.

We could take Ben Bailey's Weather quiz here:

How much snow will we see:

A) "a near miss" a dusting
B) 1-3 inches
C) 3-5 inches
D) What Express says 6-10 inches (just kidding)
E) What will wind up happening after this heads further west 12-16 inches

Last point I will make here. Go to the NOAA website find the watches and warnings page and tell me what is wrong with that picture. There is not ONE watch west of Cleveland. They know this thing is going to head west of the Appalachians.

Below is the track I think best represents this storm, but if this tracks any further west we are screwed.


----------



## Plow Dude

Metro Lawn;537142 said:


> My prediction... rofl


Maybe a stupid question, but what is rofl? That is a sweet pic of that car completly buried.


----------



## TheXpress2002

Here is a really good forecast. I am not being biased on this just because of the snowfall but because this is how the snowstorm will develop which can be explained in video form.

http://www.accuweather.com/news-blogs.asp?partner=accuweather&blog=abrams

Click on The Thursday one


----------



## amw

Plow Dude;537234 said:


> Maybe a stupid question, but what is rofl? That is a sweet pic of that car completly buried.


rolling on floor laughing


----------



## TheXpress2002

Here is the latest run with one of the models ending Sunday at 12 noon.....


----------



## P&M Landscaping

So looks like this thing is scootin' off to our east? Just maybe a a couple inches? I would like to get six so I can charge double.....


----------



## Leisure Time LC

I would not be upset if we only got 2 inches.


----------



## bigjeeping

P&M Landscaping;537300 said:


> So looks like this thing is scootin' off to our east? Just maybe a a couple inches? I would like to get six so I can charge double.....


Do you charge double at 6" for commercial or residential?


----------



## Leisure Time LC

I charge double at 5" payuppayuppayup


----------



## P&M Landscaping

It's double only at my residential's, and it has a five-ten double with a 14 triple


----------



## Snowpower

Well Leuterman on 2 says no snow till after midnight tomorrow and probably only a couple inches at best on Saturday.

Storms moving east.


----------



## TheXpress2002

I am so utterly frustrated with our local weather guys I am at a loss of words. Yes the GFS shows the storm a little further east but not by much compared with this morning. This brings me to an article I read on the NOAA website about the blizzard of 1978 to which the front and the low pressure look almost exactly the same and instead of shooting out to sea like they thought it would it would it wound up over Ohio and stalling out, making it one of the worst storms ever.

Not saying it will happen again but that storm was figured out the day of, and after watches had been post 2 days earlier. 

I will post thoughts with the latest model runs in the morning. Just be ready to plow...IMO

OT: Question hopefully not a stupid one but, a little plow problem this morning with post event check. Has anyone had trouble with a BOSS plow that stays about 1 inch off the ground even in the float postion, any thoughts?


----------



## moosey

I used a Boss plow yesterday that is my buddy's. He warned me that you have to keep tapping the down button for a minute to make it stay down or it will stay a little off the ground. Weird!!! I'm used to Western's and Meyer's, where that doesn't happen.


----------



## Plow Dude

So Express, are you saying we are going to get a significant amount of snow and the local weather guys are completly wrong? How bout this, if your right and we get A TON of snow, I'll buy you beers at T.C. Gators whenever you want. If your wrong, you buy the beers. Seems like a friendly wager.


----------



## MStine315

Here's all you need to know about local weathermen... On channel 12 out of Flint, the morning forecaster in John McMurray (of WJR fame, for you city boys). Anyway, Karen Gatlin, the morning anchor was sitting next to him on Tues. a.m. going over the news, and her segway into weather was "...and we've officially hit the 50 degree mark in Flint,...John what's our weather look like today?" His response? "Well Karen, our high temperature today will top out at 47 degrees." He was sitting RIGHT NEXT TO HER!!!!


----------



## PremierLand

Lets all be "plow price" weatherman...

Lets tell our customers our price may be between $5 and $200, but we will decide the actual price later. 
I dont think that would go over to well.

Do weatherman actually know what will happen? Is weather really all prediction? or do they "predict" to get better ratings for storms? or have I completely lost my mind?


----------



## Jason Pallas

Little known fact - the weather is actually consistantly the most watched segment of the news. This is why they bury it near the end of the newscast. They also know that, by hyping a storm, they can increase viewership. None of this really matters until Sweeps - that's why you'll always see the channels beat eachother up with gimmicks like 4Live Radar, FoxFutureCast or 7's Stormtracker Radar. It's all hype and gimmick to boost ratings - so, yea these guys love active weather patterns like this. It sells newcasts more than Kwame's Sex and Text scandal sells newspapers.


----------



## Enviouslawns

Speaking of weather, chuck gadica on channel 4 is saying noting tomorrow in the day, less then an inch tomorrow nite (enough to go salt payup) and then for saturday hes leaning for nothing but he said its still to early to tell. hopefully its atleast 2 inches.


----------



## Jason Pallas

Hey - think you had a crappy day? Check this out from Lawnsite.

http://www.lawnsite.com/showthread.php?p=2194300&posted=1#post2194300

Now that's a BAD day.


----------



## Snowpower

And bad mathmatics.


----------



## Snowpower

Weatherunderground has downgraded this thing from a friday saturday storm total of 5-9 inches to no snow friday and only a possible chance of accumulation for Saturday now.


----------



## P&M Landscaping

So, It looks like this thing is going to miss us completely... It's odd that toledo is getting like 6 inches but we don't get jack ****... Express do your models show anything coming this way? Anyone else have anything coming this way?


----------



## Metro Lawn

Still looks as we'll get 1-3 out of it.


----------



## Leisure Time LC

it looks like downrivier south of detroit will get 2-3 inches and the western suburbs will most likely get nothing


----------



## Superior L & L

*Great!!!! * no more snow


----------



## smoore45

Yeah, the go a little overboard with the hype. Jerry Hodak is full of poop. Yesterday he said that "This is the model that predicted downriver would get 10" on Tuesday, so I feel confident about this one". That is crap. On the 6 o'clock news(the night of the last storm) cast they predicted 3 - 5" for the whole area and then by 9pm I was out the door to plow. It doesn't count if it gets predicted WHILE its happening!!! :realmad:


----------



## TheXpress2002

Just so everyone understands, we are only about 40 miles away from getting a decent snowfall. If the second low pressure system tracks just a little west it is the difference between 1-3 inches and 4-8.

Unlike the weathermen, I do take responsibility for what was said yesterday. The models did have this running up on us. Yes it has tracked a little further east but we still need to keep an eye on it because we are still 24 hours away from the snow and just a 40 mile shift will make a huge difference.


----------



## alternative

From Noaa..
POTENTIAL FOR SIGNIFICANT SNOW ACCUMULATIONS IN SOUTHEAST MICHIGAN ON SATURDAY IS DECLINING. 
1-2" Saturday (Possible). I hope it keeps going east!


----------



## Jason Pallas

Amen to that Brother! and mid to upper forties by Tuesday and thru the rest of the week! Finally.


----------



## Leisure Time LC

I Will second that Jason, I am so done with winter


----------



## Sharpcut 1

Metro Lawn;537142 said:


> My prediction... rofl


Dammit, John, I know you're a mopar man, but why did you have to bury my Pontiac!!! That 73 looks like it has a formula hood on it!!! JOHN


----------



## Enviouslawns

Doesnt even look like we'll get to salt either :crying:


----------



## Allor Outdoor

Hey Fellas,
Did anyone purchase any equipment from Teide's big sale on ebay? Anyone having problems getting it?

I "thought" I had purchased one of his trailers, but surprise surprise, he now is claiming that they have all been stolen. Even after I place a $1000.00 deposit on it.
Email me at [email protected] if you are running into the same problems.


----------



## Jason Pallas

I hate to be a "I told you so" but....... I'm really sorry to hear that, but not at all surprised unfortunately. I hope things work out for you that you get either your money back or the trailer. I've heard similar rumblings. In the mean time, if you're looking for equipment, the Berville Equipment Auction is next Sat.


----------



## alternative

I heard that one of the Lg Lco's in this area bought a bunch of his stuff, trailers, riders, etc. Wont mention any names, but I'll bet they also bought his clients.


----------



## snow_man_48045

Enviouslawns;538062 said:


> Doesnt even look like we'll get to salt either :crying:


I know its your first year doing snow so your still fired up, but for me after 20 yrs no snow is ok by me I'd rather not buy anymore salt at these jacked up prices. What little we have left can last until latter this month I hope. Don't need any more snow to make it thru till spring bills are paid. Need a breather to get ready for spring and get this office cleaned up..
I have a fealing we will go from this to hot temps. fast, and by the time the grass can be cut it will be growing like mad tripple cutts in the rain again like last year. By that time I'll wish I was in a warm truck plowing snow! With all this snow and rain things are going to grow like crazy...


----------



## brian12281

Allor Outdoor;538066 said:


> Hey Fellas,
> Did anyone purchase any equipment from Teide's big sale on ebay? Anyone having problems getting it?
> 
> I "thought" I had purchased one of his trailers, but surprise surprise, he now is claiming that they have all been stolen. Even after I place a $1000.00 deposit on it.
> Email me at [email protected] if you are running into the same problems.


i won the bid on one of the mowers and after calling a few times I finally got in touch with someone named John I think and told him i'll be there in an hour with cash, but he said they were busy at the time and to call him in a few days to pick up. At that point I told him now or never and that was it. He did email me 3 days later and said call to scheduele a pick up and CASH ONLY. Rumor has it from Dales is owner of Tiede got an ass whoopin???


----------



## bltp203

I wouldn't count this storm as a goner just yet............

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Snow and Blowing Snow Advisory
URGENT - WINTER WEATHER MESSAGE
NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE DETROIT/PONTIAC MI
348 PM EST FRI MAR 7 2008

...GUSTY NORTHERLIES AND ACCUMULATING SNOWFALL EXPECTED FOR
SOUTHEASTERN MICHIGAN...

.STRONG SURFACE LOW PRESSURE WILL TRACK SOUTH OF LOWER MICHIGAN
LATE TONIGHT AND ON SATURDAY. SNOW IS EXPECTED TO LIFT NORTH OF
THE OHIO BORDER LATE THIS EVENING AND CONTINUE THROUGH MUCH OF
THE DAY ON SATURDAY. THIS IS EXPECTED TO BE A LONG DURATION
SNOWFALL AS MULTIPLES SOURCES OF ENERGY EJECT TOWARDS THE STATE
FROM THE SOUTHWEST. TOTAL SNOWFALL ACCUMULATIONS WILL AGAIN VARY
GREATLY FROM SOUTHEAST TO NORTHWEST WITH THE GREATEST AMOUNTS
EXPECTED ALONG THE ST CLAIR...DETROIT RIVERS. IN
ADDITION...NORTHERLY SURFACE WINDS ARE EXPECTED TO INCREASE
STEADILY AS THE LOW PRESSURE SYSTEM DEEPENS TO THE EAST.
SUSTAINED WINDS OF 15 TO 20 MPH WITH FREQUENT GUSTS TO 30 MPH IS
EXPECTED LATE TONIGHT AND TOMORROW ALLOWING FOR BLOWING AND
DRIFTING OF SNOW.

UNCERTAINTY REMAINS WITH REGARDS TO THE AMOUNT OF SNOWFALL
POSSIBLE WITH THIS SYSTEM. A SLIGHT DEVIATION OF THE STORM TRACK
WILL HAVE A MAJOR IMPACT ON TOTAL ACCUMULATIONS.


MIZ063-069-070-075-076-082-083-080515-
/O.NEW.KDTX.SB.Y.0002.080308T0500Z-080309T0000Z/
ST. CLAIR-OAKLAND-MACOMB-WASHTENAW-WAYNE-LENAWEE-MONROE-
INCLUDING THE CITIES OF...PORT HURON...PONTIAC...WARREN...
ANN ARBOR...DETROIT...ADRIAN...MONROE
348 PM EST FRI MAR 7 2008

...SNOW AND BLOWING SNOW ADVISORY IN EFFECT FROM MIDNIGHT TONIGHT
TO 7 PM EST SATURDAY...

THE NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE IN DETROIT/PONTIAC HAS ISSUED A SNOW
AND BLOWING SNOW ADVISORY...WHICH IS IN EFFECT FROM MIDNIGHT
TONIGHT TO 7 PM EST SATURDAY.

SNOW IS EXPECTED TO LIFT NORTH OF THE OHIO BORDER LATE THIS
EVENING AND CONTINUE THROUGH MUCH OF THE DAY ON SATURDAY. TOTAL
SNOWFALL ACCUMULATIONS OF 3 TO 6 INCHES WILL BE POSSIBLE ALONG
THE ST CLAIR AND DETROIT RIVERS...WITH 2 TO 4 INCHES EXPECTED
ELSEWHERE. NORTH WINDS OF 15 TO 20 MPH AND FREQUENT GUSTS TO 30
MPH WILL ALLOW FOR BLOWING AND DRIFTING OF SNOW.

A SNOW AND BLOWING SNOW ADVISORY MEANS THAT VISIBILITIES WILL BE
LIMITED DUE TO A COMBINATION OF FALLING AND BLOWING SNOW. USE
CAUTION WHEN TRAVELING...ESPECIALLY IN OPEN AREAS.


----------



## Jason Pallas

Allor Outdoor;538066 said:


> Hey Fellas,
> Did anyone purchase any equipment from Teide's big sale on ebay? Anyone having problems getting it?
> 
> I "thought" I had purchased one of his trailers, but surprise surprise, he now is claiming that they have all been stolen. Even after I place a $1000.00 deposit on it.
> Email me at [email protected] if you are running into the same problems.


Best thing you can do is contact the website and lodge a complaint.

John - told ya that website would be bigger pain in the ass than anything else!!


----------



## Snowpower

Allor Outdoor;538066 said:


> Hey Fellas,
> Did anyone purchase any equipment from Teide's big sale on ebay? Anyone having problems getting it?
> 
> I "thought" I had purchased one of his trailers, but surprise surprise, he now is claiming that they have all been stolen. Even after I place a $1000.00 deposit on it.
> Email me at [email protected] if you are running into the same problems.


Holy crapweasel. You serious?


----------



## MStine315

He changed his user name on e-bay, too. It's _landdetroit _ now. Hmmmm. I saw the negative feed back on the 2 trailers. I don't know, I hate to think bad thoughts, but none of this makes for good karma. Supposedly the company that bought him out decided they want the equipmen, too, but that's second or third hand so don't hold me to it.


----------



## TheXpress2002

Com on everyone lets hope and pray this goes up west of the Appalachians........:bluebouncpurplebou:redbounce

The low is sitting on the tailbone of the Appalachians and cant decide if it going left or right 

Lets get one more 6+ inch storm....lol


----------



## Snowpower

Im down for a nice snowfall here on the weekend if it would come. Im locked and loaded and ready. I know you guys are getting tired of snow but the money is awesome this year and put me in for a few more events.


----------



## Enviouslawns

Count me in to!! i got salt for about 4 more events to get rid of


----------



## bigjeeping

I'm all in for more snow ussmileyflag


----------



## 2FAST4U

Me to bring on the snow, Its a weekend so lets make some money.
BTW weather bug said 1" tonight and 2-4" on sat for a great total of 3-5" witch channel 7 said too. Hope there right. But I still stand by you xpress with 6+ that would be great.
well got to go fill up the truck SEE YA ussmileyflag


----------



## alternative

snow_man_48045;538119 said:


> I know its your first year doing snow so your still fired up, but for me after 20 yrs no snow is ok by me I'd rather not buy anymore salt at these jacked up prices. What little we have left can last until latter this month I hope. Don't need any more snow to make it thru till spring bills are paid. Need a breather to get ready for spring and get this office cleaned up..
> I have a fealing we will go from this to hot temps. fast, and by the time the grass can be cut it will be growing like mad tripple cutts in the rain again like last year. By that time I'll wish I was in a warm truck plowing snow! With all this snow and rain things are going to grow like crazy...


Thats gotta be it. All of you who want this snow probably have not been in this business too long. Youngsters!


----------



## snow_man_48045

2FAST4U;538211 said:


> Me to bring on the snow, Its a weekend so lets make some money.
> BTW weather bug said 1" tonight and 2-4" on sat for a great total of 3-5" witch channel 7 said too. Hope there right. But I still stand by you xpress with 6+ that would be great.
> well got to go fill up the truck SEE YA ussmileyflag


Good luck on the fill-up! Fule went up today again, cheepest I saw 3.19 -3.25 for gas. Then Diesel 3.99-4.19......payup


----------



## Enviouslawns

alternative;538215 said:


> Thats gotta be it. All of you who want this snow probably have not been in this business too long. Youngsters!


Ya you are right it is my first year doing snow, but why whouldnt you want more snow its easy money??


----------



## Metro Lawn

snow_man_48045;538216 said:


> Good luck on the fill-up! Fule went up today again, cheepest I saw 3.19 -3.25 for gas. Then Diesel 3.99-4.19......payup


This may help you guys out...

http://www.detroitgasprices.com/


----------



## TheXpress2002

Ok guys in all seriousness......Here is the possible senerios:

If this tracks west of the Apps we will see 6+ inches easy.

If it tracks east of the Apps we will have generally 1-3 with downriver and riverfront seeing 3-5.

Another thing that has been shown is a secondary low forming and becoming the dominat low presssure over New York causing the other low to stall out *west* of the Apps over Ohio. Now how fast the dominat low moves out depends on how much snow we get tomorrow. If this stalls out and waits for the other low to push away we could see a lot of snow tomorrow and there is going to be a lot of pissed off people.

We will know by 11pm tonight what path this decides to take. The low is sitting on the Georgia and Tenn border ready to turn north.

Dont be suprised to see Winter Storm Warnings posted tomorrow morning.


----------



## P&M Landscaping

Let's hope for the first or the last! I love raking in the dough! I'm right on the river, actually in the middle of it to be exact (I live on and plow on an island) So we should get the most!


----------



## Metro Lawn

P&M Landscaping;538260 said:


> Let's hope for the first or the last! I love raking in the dough! I'm right on the river, actually in the middle of it to be exact (I live on and plow on an island) So we should get the most!


Well, I hope Grosse Ile is where it stops. If not and your wish comes true... I wish your transmission blows... rofl


----------



## alternative

Metro Lawn;538268 said:


> Well, I hope Grosse Ile is where it stops. If not and your wish comes true... I wish your transmission blows... rofl


hahahah good one! I second that.


----------



## P&M Landscaping

Haha thanks very mcuh guys! Just would like to make some extra cash as I don't mow lawns all summer!


----------



## TheXpress2002

It was funny today I recieved back a contract for the lawn and landscape maintenance for this property along with their check for last month. I made more last month on that property than I will for 26 weeks worth of work. It made me sick.


----------



## Snowpower

TheXpress2002;538279 said:


> It was funny today I recieved back a contract for the lawn and landscape maintenance for this property along with their check for last month. I made more last month on that property than I will for 26 weeks worth of work. It made me sick.


Thats happened to me already several times. But thats the difference between making $150 an hour, and $50 an hour and the lawn only gets serviced five times a month.

Why do you think I want it to snow like hell.

lol


----------



## Milwaukee

I hope it snow tomorrow so I can make payup payup by plow snow in neighborhood but don't want heavy snow that we got on Wednesday is too much for me.


----------



## terrapro

so its looking like the majority of us can just sleep in tomorrow ehh express? well 7am anyway, i have 3 young kids that like to wake up early and mom likes to sleep in so dad will have to be up before them anyway but hey 6:30 is better than 3am


----------



## PremierLand

Hmm... Maybe we wont get any accumulation?


----------



## 2FAST4U

no snow in chesterfield yet. alarm is set for 4:30 going to check then either get up  and go out or roll over  and get up at 6:30 Bring on the snow SEE YA


----------



## PremierLand

accuweather is showing only a 40% to 52% possibility of snow between now and 4PM tomorrow, which then jumps up to a 73% chance at 4pm saturday.


----------



## TheXpress2002

This reminds me of "The Hunt For Red October"

"Jonezy this ones going to be close" (when they are in the Russian Sub with torpedoes zipping by) then Connery says "Tupolof is now removing the safeties on all his weapons, he won't make the same mistake again"

This just means this is a tease for something huge next weekend into the week of 16th-22nd....lol


----------



## P&M Landscaping

So this means no accumulations tonight into tomorrow?


----------



## Metro Lawn

Barely a dusting so far. I sent 3 trucks out to salt places that are open today. We'll have to wait and see for the rest.....


----------



## 2FAST4U

Just a little here hope I'll get to go out tonight


----------



## P&M Landscaping

Express what happened with the track? Left, right, or stall out?


----------



## terrapro

P&M Landscaping;538572 said:


> Express what happened with the track? Left, right, or stall out?


he must be out salting/plowing......not me, not even a flake here


----------



## Tscape

The latest radar looks like there is an area of heavy snow barreling down on us. Then it hits Toldeo and makes a sharp right turn.


----------



## alternative

Still waiting for that "winter storm warning" -xpress!~ lol


----------



## Eastside Eric

have about 3/4" in Grosse Pointe. looks like light snow all day on radar


----------



## Enviouslawns

Doesnt look like we'll be plowing anything so im off to salt alll my lots..


----------



## 2FAST4U

cant tell how much we have here its blowing so hard but think i'll go out about 8 and do the res. payup


----------



## alternative

Best bet with the wind, is to wait until the morning. IMO


----------



## Snowpower

I'm sitting here stuffing envelopes with spring mailings and retention watching the 200 from Daytona wishing I was there.

Havent been to bike week in a few years but its a great time.

No snow in A2. Good dusting at best.


----------



## Enviouslawns

2FAST4U;538671 said:


> cant tell how much we have here its blowing so hard but think i'll go out about 8 and do the res. payup


All your reis's on a 1inch trigger??????


----------



## Snowpower

Some scenery leaning on my scooter. Spring is right around the corner.


----------



## Snowpower

God Bless America.


----------



## Snowpower

Paul Tracy stayed at our hotel all week. We went on a ride with him and his crew. Paul got busted by the cops for doing a big assed burnout on A1A and having an illegal lid.

lol


----------



## Jason Pallas

Paul Tracy is the biggest cry baby. I hate that guy. I'm glad he doesn't have a ride for 2008 now that Champ Car and the IRL merged. He's a jerk..... glad he got a ticket. 

I liked your other picture though. LOL


----------



## 2FAST4U

ya there all on a 1" trigger one is on for 2" and the ones on the 1" if theres not that much they want salt. I think they all just have to much money but thats fine by me.


----------



## Enviouslawns

Ya i got a few of my residental's on 1inch triggers i dont even think im gonna do those. im in macomb theres not even an inch of new snow come little drifts thats about it. anyone doin any resi's tonite??


----------



## 2FAST4U

ya I'm going out at about 8, radar looks like this should be stopping soon


----------



## Sharper Edge

Great call EXPRESS almost two weeks notice and only missed us by 100 miles.. Can't get better than that..


----------



## michigancutter

P&M Landscaping;538572 said:


> Express what happened with the track? Left, right, or stall out?


do you have alot of snow by u?


----------



## P&M Landscaping

I have got like 2 inches all around, but in some spots I have drives with six inch+ drifts! I'm home for a quick break and out for a late night!


----------



## Allor Outdoor

Over here in Livonia we have about 3/4 of an inch. I drove up to a few commercial job sites of mine in the West Bloomfield area, and they don't have much at all....not even enough to salt

I guess there is an upside to not having a long night of work ahead of me!


----------



## Keith_480231

Strange how it all worked out today. I am in Clay Twp. and I got 3-4 inches. Go 25 minutes down the road to Chesterfield and POOF hardly anything!


----------



## PremierLand

so get this, last time my guys worked at a minimum of 15 hours ( i worked plus 20), this time we got done in 7 hours. Anyone have an idea why? lol.... Oh and we were one man short this time... lol 

If the reason is because it wasnt 8 inches of snow this time then IDK what the difference is. CRAZYYYY

nonetheless, my guys are getting a NICE bonus for getting done quickly.


----------



## Five Star Lawn Care LLC

pretty sure the ammount of snow was the main factor.....


----------



## alternative

That, or your guys are strokin' the clock. Over the years (past employees), Ive caught on the job site sitting idle smoking a cigarette. That was it for those boys!


----------



## Snowpower

I always get quicker on commercials throughout the year. Maybe not twice as fast but then again some events just go better than others too.


----------



## TheXpress2002

Is anything sticking in A2 tonight?


----------



## Enviouslawns

Express whats your thoughts on snow for the next week??


----------



## procut

alternative;539203 said:


> That, or your guys are strokin' the clock. Over the years (past employees), Ive caught on the job site sitting idle smoking a cigarette. That was it for those boys!


Oh come on, everyone knows it God's written rule that having a cigarette in your hand excuses you from work.


----------



## Eastside Eric

A good friend of mine had 3 plows stolen from a locked yard 1 week ago in the area of I-75 & University Dr.. My friend is one of the good guys in this business, if you hear any rumors on any of these plows please let me know. 

Western V plow 8 1/2 ft.
Western Pro Plus 8ft.
Western Pro 71/2ft.
All 3 were in very good condition!


----------



## Snowpower

Eastside Eric;539773 said:


> A good friend of mine had 3 plows stolen from a locked yard 1 week ago in the area of I-75 & University Dr.. My friend is one of the good guys in this business, if you hear any rumors on any of these plows please let me know.
> 
> Western V plow 8 1/2 ft.
> Western Pro Plus 8ft.
> Western Pro 71/2ft.
> All 3 were in very good condition!


How much do you want for them.



sorry....couldn't resist.

Hopefully he has insurance on them.


----------



## firelwn82

Eastside Eric;539773 said:


> A good friend of mine had 3 plows stolen from a locked yard 1 week ago in the area of I-75 & University Dr.. My friend is one of the good guys in this business, if you hear any rumors on any of these plows please let me know.
> 
> Western V plow 8 1/2 ft.
> Western Pro Plus 8ft.
> Western Pro 71/2ft.
> All 3 were in very good condition!


Sorry to hear bro. I have a friend that the same thing happened to in Dec I think. They took an 8' Boss straight blade from him along with another guys 2 dump trailers. This is in Ortonville so not to far from your location. We have not found his stuff and I doubt we will but all I can say is watch craigslist and the news papers.


----------



## PremierLand

Sorry to hear that....

On the other hand, are we going to get more snow this season?


----------



## P&M Landscaping

Buddy of mine down here had dump truck, boss plow, enclosed trailer with all of his mowers, weed whips, blowers, and other stuff!


----------



## Superior L & L

I just got back from Ohio !! WOW they got some snow!!!!!Im so glad we didn't get that. We were in sandusky and they easily had 20" and lots of blowing. It was nuts the only thing open was Meijers. Four hours after the snow had stopped there was not a single lot plowed. I guess no one plows down there until it completely stops snowing. The water park that we were at had four crew of dudes digging cars out all day yesterday cos there were four foot drifts blocking cars in


----------



## procut

Superior L & L;539996 said:


> I just got back from Ohio !! WOW they got some snow!!!!!Im so glad we didn't get that. We were in sandusky and they easily had 20" and lots of blowing. It was nuts the only thing open was Meijers. Four hours after the snow had stopped there was not a single lot plowed. I guess no one plows down there until it completely stops snowing. The water park that we were at had four crew of dudes digging cars out all day yesterday cos there were four foot drifts blocking cars in


I'm glad it stayed down there, too. I could go for a few more 2"-3" in the within next week or two, doesn't look too promising though.


----------



## Snowpower

Superior L & L;539996 said:


> I just got back from Ohio !! WOW they got some snow!!!!!Im so glad we didn't get that. We were in sandusky and they easily had 20" and lots of blowing. It was nuts the only thing open was Meijers. Four hours after the snow had stopped there was not a single lot plowed. I guess no one plows down there until it completely stops snowing. The water park that we were at had four crew of dudes digging cars out all day yesterday cos there were four foot drifts blocking cars in


I bet you were enjoying that. Watchin everyone else bust a nut while you're on a inner tube wearing the cutest floaties in the pool with a cold drink in yor hand.

I know I would have.

lol


----------



## Enviouslawns

Accuweather is saying half inch tomorrow and about an inch tomorrow nite....anyone else hear anything about that??


----------



## MStine315

Superior L & L;539996 said:


> I just got back from Ohio !! WOW they got some snow!!!!!Im so glad we didn't get that. We were in sandusky and they easily had 20" and lots of blowing. It was nuts the only thing open was Meijers. Four hours after the snow had stopped there was not a single lot plowed. I guess no one plows down there until it completely stops snowing. The water park that we were at had four crew of dudes digging cars out all day yesterday cos there were four foot drifts blocking cars in


Hey, where'd you go? We hit Kalahari a few weeks back. They've grown big time since our last trip. We've also been to Great Wolf there and Traverse City and the Cedar Point one in Sandusky, too. (we're kind of indoor water park geeks!). At least that Meijer's has a good beer selection, lol.


----------



## Snowpower

MStine315;540327 said:


> Hey, where'd you go? We hit Kalahari a few weeks back. They've grown big time since our last trip. We've also been to Great Wolf there and Traverse City and the Cedar Point one in Sandusky, too. (we're kind of indoor water park geeks!). At least that Meijer's has a good beer selection, lol.


Theres a new indoor waterpark in Dundee Michigan off 23.

http://www.splashuniverse.com/


----------



## Jason Pallas

That Splashuniverse - wasn't that where that pretty girl from Ypsi worked that was found dead/killed in her apartment a couple of weeks ago. Think she worked in the gift shop - Really sad story - still haven't caught the killer or even have any leads/motive last I heard.


----------



## Superior L & L

MStine315;540327 said:


> Hey, where'd you go? We hit Kalahari a few weeks back. They've grown big time since our last trip. We've also been to Great Wolf there and Traverse City and the Cedar Point one in Sandusky, too. (we're kind of indoor water park geeks!). At least that Meijer's has a good beer selection, lol.


Yep we went to Kalahari. First time there and probably will never go to any other water park again. This place is da bomb! When you pull up to the place it looks bigger than a mall.

Oh yer I liked Mejer beer better
Case of miller light at Meijer $18.00 no deposit
2 Margaritas (sp) and 2 miller lights at Kalahari $49.00 plus tip(served in a hot tub)


----------



## Superior L & L

Snowpower;540190 said:


> I bet you were enjoying that. Watchin everyone else bust a nut while you're on a inner tube wearing the cutest floaties in the pool with a cold drink in yor hand.
> 
> I know I would have.
> 
> lol


Yep me and my Speedo! They closed the turnpike so no one could leave. 5000 trying to get drinks at the bar and only 40% of the staff made it to work. Good job we had plenty of beer at the room


----------



## Sharpcut 1

Wayne Volz is doing a seminar at Pro Mowers open house on Friday. Anyone going???


----------



## Superior L & L

Sharpcut 1;540527 said:


> Wayne Volz is doing a seminar at Pro Mowers open house on Friday. Anyone going???


Who is he ?


----------



## Sharpcut 1

Superior L & L;540606 said:


> Who is he ?


Wayne writes articles for Pro and Turf Magazines, and owns a lawn care company in Kentucky that was voted in the top 10 small companies in the country. He also is a speaker at the Expo show. He has been doing Lawn and Snow seminars for some time now.


----------



## TheXpress2002

Ok Ok .........I am back here instead of lawnsite which means something is *"POSSIBLY"* going to hit us on Saturday/Sunday. There will a low pressure system coming out of the rockies digging into the gulf moisture that will head up towards Cleveland. Now I stress we need to keep an eye on this seeing that with any storm that comes out of the rockies it will be hard to tell what is going to take place until it is basically ontop of us, but early indications are 3-5 inches. I am more concerned with March 18th/19th, this looks to be a rain turning to ice turning to snow event.


----------



## PremierLand

It'd be nice on the 18th, It'd be a nice birthday present!


----------



## TheXpress2002

PremierLand;540794 said:


> It'd be nice on the 18th, It'd be a nice birthday present!


Do you know when it doubt it snows on Feb 13th (my birthday) I absolutley love it, except when my Aunt tells me she prayed for the snow and thats my present from her......lol


----------



## Jason Pallas

Friggin' relatives - always tryin' to get out of gift giving! LOL


----------



## Superior L & L

TheXpress2002;540792 said:


> Ok Ok .........I am back here instead of lawnsite which means something is *"POSSIBLY"* going to hit us on Saturday/Sunday. There will a low pressure system coming out of the rockies digging into the gulf moisture that will head up towards Cleveland. Now I stress we need to keep an eye on this seeing that with any storm that comes out of the rockies it will be hard to tell what is going to take place until it is basically ontop of us, but early indications are 3-5 inches. I am more concerned with March 18th/19th, this looks to be a rain turning to ice turning to snow event.


It cannot come this weekend, it doesnt work for me because i have plans!


----------



## Five Star Lawn Care LLC

TheXpress2002;540792 said:


> Ok Ok .........I am back here instead of lawnsite which means something is *"POSSIBLY"* going to hit us on Saturday/Sunday. There will a low pressure system coming out of the rockies digging into the gulf moisture that will head up towards Cleveland. Now I stress we need to keep an eye on this seeing that with any storm that comes out of the rockies it will be hard to tell what is going to take place until it is basically ontop of us, but early indications are 3-5 inches. I am more concerned with March 18th/19th, this looks to be a rain turning to ice turning to snow event.


not going to happen this weekend.....im out of town....it never snows enough to plow when im out of town..god comes down and says i wouldnt want eric to miss out on a plow event.

Plus there saying its going to track through the tennesse valley,,,,not the ohio valley which they were origanally expecting it to.


----------



## Jason Pallas

It won't and can't happen this weekend. It's the Berville Equipment Auction. I'm going to buy a skidsteer. I never miss it and it NEVER snows for the auction. Won't Snow - No Way. Winter is over.


----------



## Enviouslawns

Got about a half inch on the orund so far and still coming down lol so i guess i shouldnt of got wasted by 11 lol some salt tomroowwo


----------



## Snowpower

and some black coffee ...right now.


----------



## Enviouslawns

Anythingsd besueeds corwn royal hahahahaha


----------



## michigancutter

its going to melt


----------



## Lawn Vet

Enviouslawns;541127 said:


> Anythingsd besueeds corwn royal hahahahaha


I had a few tonight too, but not as many as Envious...yer gone!


----------



## Plow Dude

Lawn Vet;541145 said:


> I had a few tonight too, but not as many as Envious...yer gone!


Think I have ya all beat. After soccer game, drank a few pitchers, few shots of Jager, and a couple games of Golden Tee. Just got home. Why am I on plowsite?


----------



## Keith_480231

TheXpress2002;540799 said:


> Do you know when it doubt it snows on Feb 13th (my birthday)
> 
> I see we have the same birthday:salute:


----------



## Metro Lawn

Just in from checking lots. Anything that was salted since Sat. is melted off, plus it is still 34 degrees as of now.


----------



## dbdrgr150

Jason Pallas;541054 said:


> It won't and can't happen this weekend. It's the Berville Equipment Auction. I'm going to buy a skidsteer. I never miss it and it NEVER snows for the auction. Won't Snow - No Way. Winter is over.


Where is this auction you are speaking of? Do you have any info or a website for it?


----------



## Lawn Vet

Plow Dude;541167 said:


> Think I have ya all beat. After soccer game, drank a few pitchers, few shots of Jager, and a couple games of Golden Tee. Just got home. Why am I on plowsite?


Maybe you were looking for Plowedsite and got lost along the way.

On another note, just wondering how many saltings everyone has done for commercials this year and how they compare to last year. I suppose #'s for pushes would be handy too. This has been quite a year and I seem to have lost track of the totals. Glad to have a week to get the brain back into my head.


----------



## cgrappler135

Lawn Vet;541342 said:


> Maybe you were looking for Plowedsite and got lost along the way.
> 
> On another note, just wondering how many saltings everyone has done for commercials this year and how they compare to last year. I suppose #'s for pushes would be handy too. This has been quite a year and I seem to have lost track of the totals. Glad to have a week to get the brain back into my head.


I have 34 saltings in and 14 plows!!!


----------



## Enviouslawns

salt spreader and plow for sale both purchased in november of 2007 new. 

Spreader is a snowex 1075 pivot pro with vib kit

plow is an 8ft boss with deflector.RT3 straight blade


----------



## Snowpower

What did you do. Sober up and realize this business is nutty? lol


----------



## Enviouslawns

lol i got a job offer i couldnt pass up


----------



## Metro Lawn

Enviouslawns;541407 said:


> lol i got a job offer i couldnt pass up


I haven't gotten a good offer like that yet...lol But maybe if someone came along with a nice big 6 figure salary for me to work part time.. I might take it... rofl


----------



## Enviouslawns

lol i wouldnt mind 6 figures and 20 hours a week haha


----------



## Metro Lawn

Enviouslawns;541462 said:


> lol i wouldnt mind 6 figures and 20 hours a week haha


You'll never see it working for someone else. I do it now with 16 hours a week in the summer and during snow events only.


----------



## Enviouslawns

u can get 6 figures as a pit boss at a casino


----------



## Keith_480231

Is that where you are going???


----------



## Enviouslawns

LOL no im not goin to work at the casino. im gonna open one .


----------



## TheXpress2002

Just looked at the long range....We will be getting one more shot of arctic air, with the trough digging down into Texas. To be truthfully honest this looks to be a really bad situation with the warm and cold air clashing and a few low pressure systems riding up from Texas. With the NAO going slightly positive (meaning inland not coastal storm) we could be in for it.

Plus I took all the plows off today and washed all the trucks meaning we will get snow in the near future.

I will attempt to keep everyone updated.

Jason any thoughts?


----------



## wishin4snoww

I dont know where you got that picture from but its not for Michigan. This season is over and hopfully the frost leaves as fast as winter did.


----------



## PremierLand

At this point who cares? If it snows it snows, if not oh well. How worse could a storm get, we've pretty much had it all this winter excecpt 2 or more feet at once, lol... 
Remember December 15-17th, that was about 1.5-2 feet of snow.

Sorry, but theres no point in getting worked up over this stuff anymore, I just want the weather to make a decision - whether it will be spring or winter. lol


----------



## TheXpress2002

wishin4snoww;543085 said:


> I dont know where you got that picture from but its not for Michigan. This season is over and hopfully the frost leaves as fast as winter did.


LOL....wow....its actually for 48188 which is Canton MI. Hopefully scarcasm on your part.


----------



## terrapro

i hope your wrong express! i have spring cleanups lined up for next week. i wanted to start them monday


----------



## TheXpress2002

terrapro;543129 said:


> i hope your wrong express! i have spring cleanups lined up for next week. i wanted to start them Monday


Again I am not trying to be a pain but when someone tells me who cares or that forecast its not from this area, I know there are people planning spring clean-ups that week and I am just trying to give a heads ups so they don't get screwed over. I know I haven't been right on the last 2 possible snows but before that I was pretty damn close. I do see us getting one more cold shot lasting about a week with a very active storm pattern. Common sense says even without models when the highs are 29 or 30 with lows in the upper teens is that it wont be rain.

Trust me I would like spring to come also. I want to see my Tigers play on opening day, and not have a Cleveland scenario like last year where they received 15 inches of snow in a week and canceled 4 games. I want to get the boat out and do some spring fishing. I want my softball leagues to start, but a reality check will be coming our way


----------



## Eastside Eric

TheXpress2002;543175 said:


> Again I am not trying to be a pain but when someone tells me who cares or that forecast its not from this area, I know there are people planning spring clean-ups that week and I am just trying to give a heads ups so they don't get screwed over. I know I haven't been right on the last 2 possible snows but before that I was pretty damn close. I do see us getting one more cold shot lasting about a week with a very active storm pattern. Common sense says even without models when the highs are 29 or 30 with lows in the upper teens is that it wont be rain.
> 
> Trust me I would like spring to come also. I want to see my Tigers play on opening day, and not have a Cleveland scenario like last year where they received 15 inches of snow in a week and canceled 4 games. I want to get the boat out and do some spring fishing. I want my softball leagues to start, but a reality check will be coming our way


express,
keep the forecast coming, most appreciate them. GO TIGERS!!!!!


----------



## TheXpress2002

Here is what I see....


----------



## Snowpower

TheXpress2002;543190 said:


> Here is what I see....


You need to get out more often. 

Hey do we know anyone in the A2 area that does Lot Sweeping? I need a bid at a storage facility. One time job, easy. I'll prep it and blow edges and doorways into the aisles etc etc.


----------



## TheXpress2002

Snowpower;543224 said:


> You need to get out more often.
> 
> Hey do we know anyone in the A2 area that does Lot Sweeping? I need a bid at a storage facility. One time job, easy. I'll prep it and blow edges and doorways into the aisles etc etc.


Trust me I am out enough. This is usually my quiet time. Michigan hockey playoff game tonight. I was there last night and they won 10-1 crazy game.

No I do not know of anyone for lot sweeping, thats what you lawn mower is for just drive it in reverse......lol


----------



## cgrappler135

TheXpress2002;543029 said:


> Just looked at the long range....We will be getting one more shot of arctic air, with the trough digging down into Texas. To be truthfully honest this looks to be a really bad situation with the warm and cold air clashing and a few low pressure systems riding up from Texas. With the NAO going slightly positive (meaning inland not coastal storm) we could be in for it.
> 
> Plus I took all the plows off today and washed all the trucks meaning we will get snow in the near future.
> 
> I will attempt to keep everyone updated.
> 
> Jason any thoughts?


I just looked at the 10 day forecast for livonia and it didnt look anything like that???? Hope no more snow i just took the plow and spreader off!!!


----------



## Jason Pallas

Well, I wouldn't put the plows away yet. I agree with Express that we're not in the clear just yet. To put in layman's terms - This warmer weather is going to give way to a cold snap and Express is right - along with some very sub normal temps, we will also see a pretty active (precip) pattern. Now, where those disturbances track remains to be seen. I tend to think that most of these may stay South of us - however, if they track North, it will be cold enough to see snow. Remember, Detroit's largest snowstorm was on April 6th - 23.5 inches (or thereabouts if I recall correctly).
I haven't really watched the weather as diligently as before - out in the shop, doing a lot of welding - but I think that may change. 
Listen to Express - he called the last couple events almost dead on - from 2+ weeks out. That's pretty damm impressive in my opinion! If you know anything about the weather, he pretty much nailed it - only a few small variations, and some luck kept us from really getting hit hard - like Cleveland did. Even the last event that he warned us about came to pass - just in the form of rain. And that was A LOT of rain, covering almost the whole eastern half of the country at one point. Had that been snow, he was right, it would have been catastrophic. For all of you that knock him - quite simply, you're fools. While you may not like the news he gives you, it is pretty spot on,accurate and reliable.


----------



## firelwn82

Ditto Mr. Pallas. Thanks for the heads up Express :salute:


----------



## alternative

Thats what I say. Everyone gets so anxious for cleanups.. Why get so anxious, its not like we had a bad winter with no income? I CAN wait for spring to be honest. It s nice to have a little time off before the 9mo chaotic season starts!


----------



## PremierLand

So what do you guys think will happen next winter, as far as competition.

You know the past 2 years alot of gm and ford guys took their buyouts and bought pickups with plows. Then after last winter alot sold their trucks and decided it was a bad idea. 

This winter rolled around and IDK about you guys, but I had calls left and right saying "my plow guy isnt in business anymore we need someone asap". I could have had enough work for 3 more trucks, but I turned 90% of them down.

Anyway, my point is... Do you think more people will be in the snow plowing business next year after they saw how much it snowed this year?

The good thing in the snowplowing business, is that it seems like "The Cycle" is alot shorter than landscaping, if you know what I mean.


----------



## Dhouse

How in the world are people doing cleanups with snowpiles all over the place and the ground is still frozen.? Or the ground is so saturated that your mower will tear up the lawn. Good luck or use some common sense.


----------



## Lawn Vet

Dhouse;544101 said:


> How in the world are people doing cleanups with snowpiles all over the place and the ground is still frozen.? Or the ground is so saturated that your mower will tear up the lawn. Good luck or use some common sense.


I agree. My customers know that they won't be getting cleanups until mid April at the earliest. What is the point in doing a cleanup more than a week or two before your first mowing? With a month or so in advance you end up doing a second cleanup with the first mowing, why not just do both at the same time once?

Any updates on that storm? Looks like we'll have some rain this week.


----------



## Jason Pallas

Ok... Blah, blah, blah and then....
THE SECOND PIECE OF SYNOPTIC SUPPORT WILL SLIDE ALONG THE
BAROCLINIC ZONE ON WEDNESDAY AS THE MAIN VORTEX ENERGY FINALLY
ARRIVES. LINKED TO THE MIDLEVEL FEATURE...THE MAIN SURFACE LOW IS
EXPECTED TO WORK THROUGH THE OHIO RIVER VALLEY. PLENTY OF
UNCERTAINTY REMAINS AS TO THE EXACT SURFACE LOW TRACK (PROXIMITY
TO SOUTHEASTERN MICHIGAN) AND TIMING OF THERMAL PROFILES...BUT
SUPPORT IS MOUNTING FOR ACCUMULATING SNOWFALL SOMEWHERE IN
SOUTHEASTERN MICHIGAN WEDNESDAY AFTERNOON/WEDNESDAY NIGHT. FOR
THIS ISSUANCE ADDED THE SNOW MENTION WEDNESDAY NIGHT.

So, you might at least get a shot at using that salt that you bought at $180/ton! or maybe even a push..... then again it'll be 39 on Thrusday. Just a little blip on the radar to watch. Although, this isn't the period of concern - that comes next week. Stay tuned.


----------



## TheXpress2002

For Wednesday rain will be changing to snow. How much accumulation we recieve will depend on how fast the temps drop. Most likely a salting event, *but *be ready because the track has changed and showing signs of a moderate accumulating snowfall.

For Friday this one seems to be a snow event now. A system will make its way from due west to east. A smaller system but it will be carrying some moisture we *COULD* be pushing. Temps willl be in the high 30's but overnight falling to low 20's

Next week is scaring me. These systems are one right after another. Yes the temps will be in the mid 30's but the moisture will be overriding the cold air producing snow.
Days to watch Monday, really watch Wednesday, Friday

If anyone here has picked up on the cycle this winter the end of each month into the beginning of the next month has been where most of the snow has fallen hence the crest and trough of the jet stream. If you didnt learn in December, January, February, maybe you will learn in March.....lol


----------



## magnatrac

Spring clean ups already? I still have jobs that never got cleaned up last fall. My jobs on the north end( north oakland co.) have had snow/ ice on them since last nov. Most of the leaves didn't fall untill there was snow on the ground. My yard still has 2"-4" of snow covering most of it. I am leaving in the moring for a funeral in dayton OH so I hope tonight isn't a big deal. Expess thanks for all of your info. I check my regular weather sites and then check to see what you say  Keep it up it's a big help!!! I remember in 05 going to hawaii in april and coming home to plow snow a few days later We salted last easter so I am sure winter is not done yet!!! Good luck , shaun


----------



## PremierLand

TheXpress2002;540799 said:


> Do you know when it doubt it snows on Feb 13th (my birthday) I absolutley love it, except when my Aunt tells me she prayed for the snow and thats my present from her......lol


Even it isnt as much as we thought, and not enough to make payup. It is still snowing on my birthday. LOL


----------



## Jason Pallas

Happy Birthday, man....... don't forget to go to Jack's for your free car wash - nice day for it too!


----------



## PremierLand

Thanks Jason.

What Jacks????? The only jacks that I can think of is the restaurant on the water. 

Nice day? Isn't it going to rain all day? lol


----------



## flykelley

PremierLand;544522 said:


> Thanks Jason.
> 
> What Jacks????? The only jacks that I can think of is the restaurant on the water.
> 
> Nice day? Isn't it going to rain all day? lol


Hey Mark
happy Bday
Jax is a car wash that gives you a free wash on your Bday.

Regards Mike


----------



## amw

Happy Birthday Mark!


----------



## Metro Lawn

amw;544555 said:


> Happy Birthday Mark!


What he said !!!!!


----------



## TheXpress2002

Washtenaw-wayne-lenawee-monroe-
331 Pm Edt Tue Mar 18 2008

This Hazardous Weather Outlook Is For Portions Of Southeast
Michigan.

.day One...tonight

No Hazardous Weather Is Expected At This Time.

.days Two Through Seven...wednesday Through Monday

A Storm System Tracking Into The Area From The Pacific Northwest
Will Bring The Chance Of Accumulating Snow From Friday Into Friday
Night. At This Time...it Appears That A Few Inches Of Accumulation
Will Be Possible. The Track Of This System Is Still Uncertain So
Adjustments To This Forecast May Be Needed.


----------



## TheXpress2002

As of right now look to see 2-4 inches beginning Friday late morning continuing into early Saturday morning. Temps will be there to support the snowfall. High temps on Friday will be 36 falling into the evening. I bet you will say most places are saying mid 40's but with the lack of sun and the current conditions it wont reach mid 40's just like once the fog hit yesterday we didn't reach 50, we were lucky to hit 40

With next week the GFS model has gone loco. It is showing summer temps while the other 3 models show a Great Lakes cutter bringing a lot of snow and ice for someone. Right now it is showing Chicago getting slammed with us recieveing snow/ice mix. I am sticking with the other 3 models because of the majority there.


----------



## Five Star Lawn Care LLC

TheXpress2002;544867 said:


> As of right now look to see 2-4 inches beginning Friday late morning continuing into early Saturday morning. Temps will be there to support the snowfall. High temps on Friday will be 36 falling into the evening. I bet you will say most places are saying mid 40's but with the lack of sun and the current conditions it wont reach mid 40's just like once the fog hit yesterday we didn't reach 50, we were lucky to hit 40
> 
> With next week the GFS model has gone loco. It is showing summer temps while the other 3 models show a Great Lakes cutter bringing a lot of snow and ice for someone. Right now it is showing Chicago getting slammed with us recieveing snow/ice mix. I am sticking with the other 3 models because of the majority there.


this system on friday will slide south of us for the most part...high pressure wll be in place and i think we will be lucky to see a salting out of this..


----------



## Leisure Time LC

I hope it does slide south of us, I have already started getting the mowers ready for the season.. I have had enough of snow for this season


----------



## TheXpress2002

This will not slide south of us. The HEAVY snow of 4-8 will slide south but we will see 2-4 We will get a push out of this, get your plows back on.


----------



## Snowpower

Leisure Time LC;545087 said:


> I hope it does slide south of us, I have already started getting the mowers ready for the season.. I have had enough of snow for this season


I have 15000 ads hitting the street on Saturday.


----------



## firelwn82

Wish I had 15K adds hitting the streets. That would be a good start to the year.


----------



## TheXpress2002

Miz068>070-075-076-082-083-200845-
Livingston-oakland-macomb-washtenaw-wayne-lenawee-monroe-
353 Pm Edt Wed Mar 19 2008

This Hazardous Weather Outlook Is For Portions Of Southeast
Michigan.

.day One...tonight

No Hazardous Weather Is Expected At This Time.

.days Two Through Seven...thursday Through Tuesday

A Storm System Tracking Into The Area From The Pacific Northwest
Will Bring The Chance Of Accumulating Snow From Friday Into Friday
Night. At This Time...it Appears That Several Inches Of Snowfall
Will Be Possible...with The Highest Amounts Expected Near The Ohio
Border...where 4 To 6 Inches Of Snow May Fall. The Track Of This
System Is Still Uncertain So Adjustments To This Forecast May Be
Needed.


----------



## Snowpower

firelwn82;545202 said:


> Wish I had 15K adds hitting the streets. That would be a good start to the year.


Are you doing any spring marketing?


----------



## procut

Hah, I just heard up to 10" if a certain heavy band hits locally. 

I actually wouldn't argue one bit, I'd love to get one last quick push in. Don't nessesarily want 10", but 2"-4", sign me up.


----------



## Jason Pallas

I don't think we'll have to worry about 10" - there's just not that much moisture associated with this system. It's more of a clipper-type system. I think that we'l see 1-3 or 3-5 depending on how far south the low dives. We should all know better by tommorrow night. 
The tricky thing will be surface/road temps. If this systems arrives later in the day on Friday and we don't see much sun from now til then, chances are better that some of this will stick to paved surfaces (although it will melt quickly on Sat/Sun with temps in the high 30s/low 40s). But if temps are a little on the high side and we do get some warming from the sun - a lot of this will only stick to the grassy surfaces. It may be a little iffy - but we might just get one more push out of this.


----------



## Keith_480231

Let me know if you will need any help Jason. Thanks.


----------



## firelwn82

Snowpower;545228 said:


> Are you doing any spring marketing?


Not as of now but I will be getting ready in about 2 weeks. My mowing season wont start until the 20th or so of April. Depending how this winter ends, cause its not over. Never is.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

I-94 corridor on the west side of the state has a Winter Storm Watch for 3-6". They said the models are starting to trend northward.


----------



## TheXpress2002

Mark Oomkes;545337 said:


> I-94 corridor on the west side of the state has a Winter Storm Watch for 3-6". They said the models are starting to trend northward.


I agree. The models have trended north Winter Storm Watches are now in effect for everyone west of US 23 and south of 94. I would not be suprised to see watches issued for everyone else at 3:58 when things are updated.

Its a lot easier to hook up equipment when its 40 and sunny compared to 35 and snowing.


----------



## PremierLand

Accuweather is saying 2.4" for GP and NOAA is saying less than one inch. I hope its the NOAA report or less. I have to remove a bunch of bushes tomorrow and it cant wait until spring. lol.


----------



## flykelley

PremierLand;545445 said:


> Accuweather is saying 2.4" for GP and NOAA is saying less than one inch. I hope its the NOAA report or less. I have to remove a bunch of bushes tomorrow and it cant wait until spring. lol.


Hi Mark
Just last week you were still hoping for more snow. I am more than ready for spring! By the way I also hope it doesn't snow on Friday.

Regards Mike


----------



## PremierLand

Well, I was hoping for more snow until I started getting a bunch of calls. I am almost booked up for 1 month for landscape jobs (which is good for me). Not to mention a full route for my cutting crew. Plus I haven't even passed flyers out or anything yet. Oh well, its Michigan.


----------



## TheXpress2002

000
Wwus43 Kdtx 201805
Wswdtx

Urgent - Winter Weather Message
National Weather Service Detroit/pontiac Mi
205 Pm Edt Thu Mar 20 2008

...a Winter Storm Is Possible For South Portions Of Southeastern
Michigan Friday And Friday Night...

.a Compact But Strong Low Pressure System Will Track From The
Central Plains Through The Ohio Valley Friday And Friday Night.
The Late Season Storm Has The Potential To Bring Heavy Snowfall
Across South Portions Of Southeastern Michigan. Total Snowfall
Accumulations Of 5 To 8 Inches Will Be Possible In The Watch Areas
Between Friday Afternoon And Late Friday Night...especially Near
The Ohio Border.


Miz075-210845-
/o.exa.kdtx.ws.a.0007.080321t1800z-080322t0800z/
Washtenaw-
Including The City Of...ann Arbor
205 Pm Edt Thu Mar 20 2008

...winter Storm Watch In Effect From Friday Afternoon Through
Late Friday Night...

The National Weather Service In Detroit/pontiac Has Issued A
Winter Storm Watch...which Is In Effect From Friday Afternoon
Through Late Friday Night.

Snow Is Expected To Develop Friday Afternoon And Become Heavy At
Times During The Late Afternoon And Evening Hours. Total Snow
Accumulation Of 5 To 8 Inches Is Possible Between About 2 Pm
Friday Afternoon And 4 Am Late Friday Night Before Tapering Off
And Ending By Sunrise Saturday Morning.

Snow Accumulations Are Expected To Vary Greatly From The Ohio
Border Toward The North Due To Dry Air Flowing In From Ontario.
Therefore...small Changes In The Track Of The System Could Result
In Large Changes In Snowfall Projections.

A Winter Storm Watch Means There Is A Potential For Significant
Snow...sleet...or Ice Accumulations That May Impact Travel.
Continue To Monitor The Latest Forecasts.

$$

Miz082-083-210845-
/o.con.kdtx.ws.a.0007.080321t1800z-080322t0800z/
Lenawee-monroe-
Including The Cities Of...adrian...monroe
205 Pm Edt Thu Mar 20 2008

...winter Storm Watch Remains In Effect From Friday Afternoon
Through Late Friday Night...

A Winter Storm Watch Remains In Effect From Friday Afternoon
Through Late Friday Night.

Snow Is Expected To Develop Friday Afternoon And Become Heavy At
Times During The Late Afternoon And Evening Hours. Total Snow
Accumulation Of 5 To 8 Inches Is Possible Between About 2 Pm
Friday Afternoon And 4 Am Late Friday Night Before Tapering Off
And Ending By Sunrise Saturday Morning.

Snow Accumulations Are Expected To Vary Greatly From The Ohio
Border Toward The North Due To Dry Air Flowing In From Ontario.
Therefore...small Changes In The Track Of The System Could Result
In Large Changes In Snowfall Projections.

A Winter Storm Watch Means There Is A Potential For Significant
Snow...sleet...or Ice Accumulations That May Impact Travel.
Continue To Monitor The Latest Forecasts.


----------



## Five Star Lawn Care LLC

no wayne or oakland


----------



## TheXpress2002

Just keep a heads up if you are in the northern counties. This is still trending northward. I am not saying Oakland and Macomb are going to get 6+ inches but you will get a general 2-4 inches. If you draw a line from Grand Rapids to Lansing to Detroit south of that line will get 4-6 inches Then take South Haven to K-Zoo to Monroe will see 5-8 inches.

The other problem is that they thought this would weaken by the time it got to us. That is not the case anymore. It begins to weaken over eastern Ohio into Penn once is turns due east


----------



## 2FAST4U

I just what'a cut grass!!! :crying:


----------



## Jason Pallas

Hang in there son - it's almost over. You'll be cutting grass by mid April.


----------



## Superior L & L

Man !! Xpress is right on AGAIN. You called this one the middle of last week i think. You need to get out of plowing and go work for channel 7


----------



## Lawn Vet

Superior L & L;545718 said:


> Man !! Xpress is right on AGAIN. You called this one the middle of last week i think. You need to get out of plowing and go work for channel 7


No kidding. Just 1-2 days ago I was seeing consistent forecasts on 2, 4, 7, etc all saying it was going to be a dry weekend with temps in the mid to upper 40's without mention of a possible snow event. What models are these guys looking at and why does it take them until the last minute to come up with the same forecast as Xpress? I don't rely on him totally, but at least he lets us know when storms are possible...much further out than the "experts". NOAA wasn't even calling this one as an accumulating event for Washtenaw and Wayne counties until the last 36 hrs or so now they list it as 100% pop. Kudos Xpress!


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Still moving north, guys. We're in the 5-7" range now, last night we were in the 1-3". 

Lots and walks are being pretreated now.


----------



## Jason Pallas

I agree. For those of you who also hang out on Lawnsite, I would say that Express is as big an asset here as Restrorob is to Lawnsite. That's a huge compliment BTW. 
For those who don't know Restrorob, he's a certified mechanic who hangs out in the Mechanic Forum. The guy is amazing. I'm a good mechanic and this guy just blows me away. He's always got the answer and can diagnose a problem over the internet with no problem. I've gotten stuck for wiring diagrams in the middle of the night and the guy has posted them in 5 minutes for me.
We're really lucky to have Express hangin out here. His forecasting is a huge asset. The thing that that has been the most valuable for me has been his long range forecasts. Sometimes I don't want to believe them - but that's because they're not always what I want to hear. Good job Express - thanks. You've really helped a lot of people here.


----------



## bigjeeping

Anybody know what time frame the storm is tracking?


----------



## Tscape

Accumulations aren't expected until after sundown.


----------



## Tscape

Jason Pallas;545742 said:


> I agree. For those of you who also hang out on Lawnsite, I would say that Express is as big an asset here as Restrorob is to Lawnsite. That's a huge compliment BTW.
> For those who don't know Restrorob, he's a certified mechanic who hangs out in the Mechanic Forum. The guy is amazing. I'm a good mechanic and this guy just blows me away. He's always got the answer and can diagnose a problem over the internet with no problem. I've gotten stuck for wiring diagrams in the middle of the night and the guy has posted them in 5 minutes for me.
> We're really lucky to have Express hangin out here. His forecasting is a huge asset. The thing that that has been the most valuable for me has been his long range forecasts. Sometimes I don't want to believe them - but that's because they're not always what I want to hear. Good job Express - thanks. You've really helped a lot of people here.


He's the only reason my V-box is still in my truck. I hated to believe him, but I had to.

All that energy just SW of Green Bay looks like it is going to roll right over us.


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH

XPRESS where are you getting your GFS Euro and other models from?? Have been looking at your posting and like the format and layout of yours rater than the ones I look at (Unisys) site. BTW good job on the forcasting !! 

DAFF


----------



## Snowpower

My sense is this is moving north fast and if that continues there will be less snow in the southern part of the state.


----------



## TheXpress2002

Update

Oakland and Macomb need to watch out. This storm is racing north. Do not be suprised to see Monroe and Lenawee counties getting more of a rain snow mix and Wayne Washtenaw getting slammed with 6-10 inches.6 inches further east 10 further west.

This is getting interesting


----------



## flykelley

TheXpress2002;545846 said:


> Update
> 
> Oakland and Macomb need to watch out. This storm is racing north. Do not be suprised to see Monroe and Lenawee counties getting more of a rain snow mix and Wayne Washtenaw getting slammed with 6-10 inches.6 inches further east 10 further west.
> 
> This is getting interesting


Hey 
Express
What do you see for M- 59 Waterford-Pontaic area for total snowfall?

Thanks Mike


----------



## firelwn82

Damn It Express, I told you not to send this crap North.  I don't want to deal with it anymore. Especially 6+ inches of this crap. But again and as always thanks for the update ussmileyflag


----------



## lawnmasters2006

GOOD 3 INCHES ON THE GROUND HERE,HEADING OUT TO PLOW COMMERCIAL LOTSpayup

AN HERE I THOUGHT SPRING WAS HERE...




SURE WISH I HAD MY OTHER TRUCK....I MISS HER...BEEN HAVING DREAMS..LOL...THATS BAD...


----------



## TheXpress2002

flykelley;545851 said:


> Hey
> Express
> What do you see for M- 59 Waterford-Pontaic area for total snowfall?
> 
> Thanks Mike


At least 6 inches


----------



## PremierLand

Comon, were only going to get a half of an inch and it'll only stick to the grass around here. Atleast thats what I am predicting/betting on.


----------



## Lawn Vet

Premier - how much $ you willing to put on that?


----------



## TheXpress2002

Update:

New models have come through.

If you are south of 8 mile north of Monroe Lenawee border you will see 8-12 inches of snow

If you are north of 8 mile but south of M59 5-9 inches

North of M59 it drops off rapidly.

With these numbers the higher amouts will fall west with lesser amounts east.

This will be a wind driven snow so drifts will be in feet.

Hopefully everyone is ready to go. I know I am:bluebounc

This is not it by a long shot. Tuesday looks just as bad.


----------



## Sharpcut 1

It's snowing in Warren at 4;30 pm. Starting to come down pretty good.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Couple inches here in GR so far. Been snowing since about noon. Traffic is packing it down to solid ice on the roads. 

Xpress, are you a witch or do you have an in with a Higher Power? You missed your calling. 

Maybe not, you'd make all the other idiot guessers look bad.


----------



## Superior L & L

THE "D" IS GOING TO GET DUMPED ON !!!!!!!!!!

I just watched channel 4 and they pritty much said the same as xpress. (my must have checked plow site) 8 mile area is going to see A LOT of snow and taper off fast to the north. 
Our flint stations are saying "maybe" 1" for fenton and nothing to the north but its snowing already here!


----------



## P&M Landscaping

got a good dusting here, and it's coming down real good here on Grosse Ile. They are expecting 6-10 for us... We will see!


----------



## TheXpress2002

Already an inch here in Canton. I called family just west of Milwaukee they received 11 inches of snow already with still more to come. If you care to draw a line from there to here, it will show you we are screwed.

Not that I am skipping ahead but....this is a great picture of what next week looks like, meaning do not take off your plows


----------



## bigjeeping

2" in ann arbor... nice and heavy!


----------



## TheXpress2002

Off to bed for some shut eye. 

Everyone be safe, don't do anything stupid, and do it right the first time.

and......

most importantly...

make somepayuppayuppayuppayup


----------



## 2FAST4U

I scared its getting dark and snowing pretty hard here in chesterfield. Got the blowers and spreaders dug back out all gassed up and ready to go. See you boys on the road getting up at 2:30 and don't forget to be safe out there. Hey and if your on here tonight snocru (u know who u are) have fun and be safe tomorrow, maybe i'll stop by when i'm done for lunch


----------



## bigjeeping

anyone know when this thing is going to move out of the area?


----------



## 2FAST4U

Hey I looked at you ? about a 1/2 hour ago and didn't even think to answer lol
from whtat I heard it shoud start to tapper off around 2am but there's still snow till 8am just not heavy I think the salt shoud be able to keep up with what falls after 2am just my thoughts 
SEE YA


----------



## Eastside Eric

BOW DOWN TO THE XPRESS!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Already an inch in Grosse Pointe and alot more too come


----------



## Snowpower

bigjeeping;545959 said:


> anyone know when this thing is going to move out of the area?


Im waiting till midnite Zack. Another crew I know is waiting till 1:30 - 2am to start.

I was going to start now and do two go rounds on the commercials but everyone else is waiting to try to do it once, and salt.

They are saying moving on around 3-5am.

I have over five inches as we speak but its a very light weight powder.


----------



## P&M Landscaping

I've got an easy five here, and still coming down. I did mine, nice and powdery!!


----------



## procut

Probably 4"-5" in St. Johns/Lansing, I think we are on the northern edge, though. I probably should get to bed, have to go out in a few hours.


----------



## Sharpcut 1

Looks like an easy one on the plows. Not much broken just north of the "D". I'm surfin' the 'puter,so that's not bad!!!!


----------



## Enviouslawns

I didnt even have to put the plow down in chesterfeild, n only did my 1inch trigger residentals


----------



## 2FAST4U

got back in about 9:30 almost 3" in harrison twp. payup not much up here in chesterfield 
still calling for 1-2" sunday eary afternoon payup


----------



## procut

That was a nice easy push. My area probably got 2-4 depending exactly where you were at.

Don't get me wrong, I am just as glad as the next huy to get another easy push in, however... 
With the way the weather was starting to break, people seemed to people starting to look ahead to the lawn / landscape season. Last week I signed a couple mowing contracts and got several other calls reagarding lawn / landscape work. But now with a couple inches of snow on the ground, it kind of kills the spring excitment. Oh, well, I guess warm weather will be here eventually.


----------



## PremierLand

Its great having my guys come in Friday at 8am to do a small landscape job/removal/renovation and finishing at 3pm, and then calling them back in at 2am to push snow. LOL. Gotta love Michigan!

BTW: 
There was about 3-4" in Harrison Twp. 
2" in Clinton Twp (Garfield and 16) 
and about 4-5" in GP but it melted quickly after 7am.


----------



## PremierLand

By the way...

Was this the last push for this season?


----------



## TheXpress2002

PremierLand;546180 said:


> By the way...
> 
> Was this the last push for this season?


NO.....

There will be a salting opportunity Sunday night into Monday

Be ready to push Monday night into Tuesday. The timing of this one is going to suck with morning rush hour. Looks to be a wet heavy snow again. At this point it is hard to tell how much snow will fall with the models flipping like a fish between warm and cold, rain and snow early indications are 2-4 inches, max 5 inches


----------



## Enviouslawns

2000 ford F-250 90,000 miles, 5.4 Triton v-8, new tires less then a year ago, oil change every 2500-3000 miles, trans just flushed, new shocks and springs, runs great, new vacum seal, new hub, custom side exhaust, with 8ft boss straight blade rt3 brand new less then a year ago, snow-ex 1075 salt spreader new less then a year ago. lariat fully loaded.

http://s272.photobucket.com/albums/j...t=4e7c7793.pbw

CLICK ON MY ALBUM TO VIEW THE PICS


----------



## Snowpower

We've had 85" of snow in Washtenaw County this year.

Most snow since they started keeping records.

http://www.mlive.com/news/index.ssf/2008/03/its_a_record_year_for_snowfall.html


----------



## Jason Pallas

Had to relate this story.

We got canned from an account that I've had for about 15 years. The owner of this small gorcery store loved us. We always did a great job. He gave us a lot of business - so, I never really raised his price. I was doing his lot (every bit of $100-125/push) for $85. Which is about $20 more than what I started doing it for in the early 1990s.
The owner recently sold out. He thanked me for the years of great service and told me the new onwer wanted to continue with service - just bill him accordingly. About 3 weeks ago, the guy calls and cancels service. He complains that I'm charging too much and tells me he has a couple of guys that will do it for $30. I just laughed and tried to explain that you get what you pay for - and $30 won't get much. I tell him that at $85 he's really getting a deal (because of my past relationship with the previous owner) and that providing a reliable service costs more than $30. We don't even do driveways that cheap. The guy is a jerk to me and I, very professionally tell him that we'll send him and final bill and wish him luck with his new arrangements.
HA HA HA - after the last storm, I happen to pass by his un-plowed lot. He ws out there with a shovel! He had one little space done and a small walk to his front door. I laughed so hard I almost crashed my truck. Three hours later he had two spaces cleared and three very pissed off looking employees shovelling the walks (half assed). There wasn't a car in the lot or on the street!
What a jackass! In the past, we had this lot cleared at 8am even in the worst of storms - and the previous owner told me that he loved snow storms because his business always jumped because his lot was always cleared and people flocked to the store to get staples (food) because of the ease of entry.
You get what you pay for! I guess the drunks/crackheads with the beat up pick-ups and broken down plows didn't show up to clear his lot for $30 - I'm sure it cost him a lot $ in lost revenue. Pennywise POUND foolish. This guy will tank this business in less than a year..... but he'll save tons by not getting the snow plowed or the lawn cut (we lost than too). Maybe I'll buy the building after he goes out of business and use it for storage. LOL Thought you guys might enjoy that one.


----------



## Snowpower

I'd of turned around and drove by , stopped, rolled the window down and said Ay. That 85 bucks sounds pretty good right now eh? Nice shovel. See ya!


----------



## Tscape

Snowpower;546855 said:


> I'd of turned around and drove by , stopped, rolled the window down and said Ay. That 85 bucks sounds pretty good right now eh? Nice shovel. See ya!


Nice shovel!!?!!  I am busting a seam at the sides!!


----------



## Keith_480231

Hey there Jason,
You are talking about the little market on Mack? Funny as heck story!!! Hey when you get a chance give me a call will you? 
Thanks,Keith


----------



## Jason Pallas

Yep - that's the one. I'll call you later today. It went from a little old Italian owner (2 brothers actually) to "Arab-American" owner. I can already see the "We Accept Bridge Card and WIC Coupon" signs in the window. LOL the Grosse Pointers are gonna love that!


----------



## Leisure Time LC

Well Guys are we done pushing snow now???????


----------



## procut

Leisure Time LC;546948 said:


> Well Guys are we done pushing snow now???????


I guess not. I head 1-3 for Tuesday and then even more for Friday. IDK, everyone is saying something differant.


----------



## Leisure Time LC

it looks like snow north of M59 and rain south


----------



## bigjeeping

Xpress, what's the word for the rest of the week?


----------



## Leisure Time LC

I think the Easter Bunny kidnapped him from us and took him to another state for accurate weather reports. I am waiting for a ransome note to be posted


----------



## Jason Pallas

LOL - let's form a posse and go after that damm Easter Bunny!


----------



## TheXpress2002

Sorry guys for not posting the past couple days. I had proposed to the girlfriend on Easter. It happened to be our 5 year anniversary.

Looks to be a slushly inch tomorrow before turning to all rain in the afternoon with temps in the high 30's


The end of the week is still up in the air....(hahaha)....but......the best chance for accumulations will be Thursday / Thursday night / Friday...................this could be a big mess if the cold air holds meaning a lot of snow


I will post more tomorrow regarding that


----------



## firelwn82

Yes lets get that Easter Bunny, I need my real forecast. :crying:


----------



## firelwn82

Well congrats Express, to the end of your life and the start of HER life. lol. Remember whats yours is hers and hers is hers. HA HA sorry had to.  Congrats anyway.


----------



## snow plowman

well now that say 3to6 in of snow at the 11 news im in cadillac man that means i have to put the plow on the truck agen lololol i have had it off for 2 1/2 weeks now but will see if it is true or not good luck all and be safe


----------



## PremierLand

I doubt we get any accumulation down here in macomb/wayne county.


----------



## Snowpower

TheXpress2002;547154 said:


> Sorry guys for not posting the past couple days. I had proposed to the girlfriend on Easter. It happened to be our 5 year anniversary.


Hey I'm really good at forcasting how long marriges will last and how much it will cost you.


----------



## Leisure Time LC

Congrats on the engagement Express


----------



## smoore45

Haha, looks like a few of the others beat me to the marriage jokes! Congrats Express!


----------



## Jason Pallas

Congrats Express! and Best wishes to your fiance. 

(little known fact of ettiquite - never congratulate a bride or intended bride. It's considered an insult - sorta like "congratulations - you finally found someone that would marry you).

May the weather be great on your wedding day! LOL


----------



## Tscape

And may your first child be a man child.


----------



## firelwn82

Turfscape LLC;547323 said:


> And may your first child be a man child.


Man Man Man Man Man Man Man Man Man Man Man Man..... The Man Song for a ladies man, ooooo BURRRRRNNNNN


----------



## TheXpress2002

Thanks everyone for the wishes.....

Lets get down to business....I am terrified of Thursday/Thursday Night/Friday this could be the worst of the season IF AND I SAY IF the temps continue to fall. Earlier this week temps were forecasted in the 40's they are now down to 37 Thursday and 36 Friday. IF temps stay where they are forecasted we will see the system start as ice/sleet Thursday turning to 2-4 inches of snow Thursday night then ice/sleet during the day Friday.

BUT.....

If temps continue to fall we are talking one heck of a mess with an EXACT SAME STORM as the last one with 6-10 inches of snow BUT with major icing before and after. Temps will not be at 40 the next day and everything will stay frozen until Saturday/Sunday.

Out west there are WINTER STORM WATCHES all the way back to the rockies calling for 6-10 inches. You can draw your line over to the Detroit area and compare it to the last storm but worse because more moisture is associated with it

Like I said before if this hits this will be the worst of the season. (I also called this 10 days ago....lol)


----------



## Leisure Time LC

Where about is the snow going to hit?? Which county's are going to be affected


----------



## TheXpress2002

Leisure Time LC;547466 said:


> Where about is the snow going to hit?? Which county's are going to be affected


Right now it looks to be north of I 96 is to get the worst if everything plays out


----------



## Leisure Time LC

Thanks Express. I hope it keeps that track and does not head further south. I had one of my trucks go down and i will not have it back until next week.


----------



## firelwn82

Ok do over. I don't like that forecast. Lets see if you can pull something else out of your hat k.


----------



## TheXpress2002

firelwn82;547537 said:


> Ok do over. I don't like that forecast. Lets see if you can pull something else out of your hat k.


The problem is that the front will stall out and buckle (will look like a wave) where this buckles will depend on our temps Thurs / Friday that is why no watches have been issued because right now from what I see is NOAA and our triplets ( 2 4 7) are playing it safe with warmer temps not learning from our last experience that the cold air is still dominat


----------



## Five Star Lawn Care LLC

hey guys im selling a few trucks and my back-hoe after this season is over

Heres the Link
http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=60822


----------



## lawnmasters2006

I HAVE A SNAPPER 48' HYDRO WALK BEHIND BAGGER VALKE ..2002 ..I USED IT FOR TWO SEASON,HAVENT USED IT IN TWO YEARS..DUE TO AUTO WRECK,AN BROKEN FEET WONT ,I CANT USE IT...AN I NEED TO SELL IT TO BUY A TRUCK,SINCE MINE GOT STOLEN..1500.00 OBO CALL 269 317 2403

NO PICS OF IT YET..BUT HERE IS THERE WEB SITE http://www.snapperpro.com/pro_hydro.php


----------



## flykelley

lawnmasters2006;547653 said:


> I HAVE A SNAPPER 48' HYDRO WALK BEHIND BAGGER VALKE ..2002 ..I USED IT FOR TWO SEASON,HAVENT USED IT IN TWO YEARS..DUE TO AUTO WRECK,AN BROKEN FEET WONT ,I CANT USE IT...AN I NEED TO SELL IT TO BUY A TRUCK,SINCE MINE GOT STOLEN..1500.00 OBO CALL 269 317 2403
> 
> NO PICS OF IT YET..BUT HERE IS THERE WEB SITE http://www.snapperpro.com/pro_hydro.php


Please turn your caps off.

Thanks Mike


----------



## Leisure Time LC

it looks like the accumulating snow will miss us here in southern Michigan. I wont miss it though


----------



## bigjeeping

Leisure Time LC;547724 said:


> it looks like the accumulating snow will miss us here in southern Michigan. I wont miss it though


I want one more! Need some cash to pay my #@$Q taxes :realmad:


----------



## Allor Outdoor

Xpress

What is the updated forcast??

I have given up on Chuck G., and Jerry H.....they are always wrong.

PLEASE tell me the forcast for Opening Day (march 31) doesn't have any snow in it!!??!!


----------



## TheXpress2002

Allor Outdoor;547744 said:


> Xpress
> 
> What is the updated forcast??
> 
> I have given up on Chuck G., and Jerry H.....they are always wrong.
> 
> PLEASE tell me the forcast for Opening Day (march 31) doesn't have any snow in it!!??!!


Looks to be 1-3 inches south of 59. Again will depend on the temps. Lower accumulation to the north more to the south. Just like the last time though we need to watch the track up until the last minute because we could wind up with quite a bit more if the low pressure tracks north bringing more moisture and if the front that has stalled out stays south.

This is a very complex system.

It better not be anyting but sunny and 50 on Monday. I have 6 tickets and a tailgate planned to begin at 7am


----------



## lawnmasters2006

flykelley;547697 said:


> Please turn your caps off.
> 
> Thanks Mike


for people like u that cant SEE...lmao....cry baby


----------



## wishin4snoww

lawnmasters2006;547798 said:


> for people like u that cant SEE...lmao....cry baby


I'm with you what a stupid thing to get upset about.


----------



## flykelley

lawnmasters2006;547798 said:


> for people like u that cant SEE...lmao....cry baby


In the computer world all CAPS is considered yelling. Beside hurting the eyes of us old guys!

Regards Mike


----------



## lawnmasters2006

flykelley;547965 said:


> In the computer world all CAPS is considered yelling. Beside hurting the eyes of us old guys!
> 
> Regards Mike


are we STILL BALLING...GEEEZZZZZZZ


----------



## Jason Pallas

Play nice boys... we all had a good year. Let's end it on a positive note with lots of good energy for lawn season and snow next year.


----------



## lawnmasters2006

Jason Pallas;547999 said:


> Play nice boys... we all had a good year. Let's end it on a positive note with lots of good energy for lawn season and snow next year.


i always play nice...


----------



## smoore45

I just got a call from they guy I sub for and he just heard we could get up to 6" tonight! Maybe he is making sure we are prepared, but what is going on? I don't have access to all the models, just what the weather websites tell me and we all know how reliable that has been this year...


----------



## TheXpress2002

Here is the plan for tonight.....

Forecasts are for 1-3 inches of snow. We still need to keep an eye on this though because it seems as each new run of the models come out that the snowfall into tomorrow keeps prolonging itself. In my opinion I would not be suprised to see 3-6 inches in some areas and here is why. This is not going to be a light snow over a 8 hour period to where we will have melting as the snow fallls, this will be a snowfall where we will see 1-2 inches per hour (at some points) and we will get a quick dump before 4am tomorrow. This snowfall will begin after the temps drop into the evening below freezing causing the snow to stick and not melt.

Lets see what the triplets have to say at Noon and 5pm.....lol

I am depressed about the forecast for Opening Day. It seems rain will be forecasted with temps in the lower 50's Thank goodness I took Wednesday off also in case of the doubleheader...lol


----------



## Allor Outdoor

Well Justin Ryan (Fox news) said on the 11 o'clock news that we are going to get hit with 3-6inches....more towards the south along the boarder.

With Ryan being a newbie, I wouldn't put to much faith in what he says though!


----------



## TheXpress2002

Allor Outdoor;548012 said:


> Well Justin Ryan (Fox news) said on the 11 o'clock news that we are going to get hit with 3-6inches....more towards the south along the boarder.
> 
> With Ryan being a newbie, I wouldn't put to much faith in what he says though!


I cant believe I am going to say this but Justin looks to be right.


----------



## TheXpress2002

I am speechless with our forecasters. I can not believe how inconsistent they are. They should all be calling each other working together to figure out these forecast. Wait I take that back because it would mean that the forecasts would be 3 times worse.


----------



## esshakim

hey guys i have a question, i will be applying for my chauffers license in a couple days and i was wondering is there a form i need to fill out for the medical card?


----------



## Metro Lawn

esshakim;548031 said:


> hey guys i have a question, i will be applying for my chauffers license in a couple days and i was wondering is there a form i need to fill out for the medical card?


There isn't a form. You can get a medical card by having a D.O.T. exam done at an industrial clinic ect.


----------



## Lawn Vet

So NOAA says it should be snowing now/soon, or at least transitioning. Still seems a bit on the warm side for anything to stick unless it shifts quickly and then dumps a ton of moisture all at once like the last one. Anyone seeing white yet?


----------



## Lawn Vet

Just won a 1-ton dually dump on e-bay! Hope this one lasts longer than my last Ford dump.


----------



## smoore45

The White Stuff is flying hard in Dearborn. Its not sticking though.


----------



## Leisure Time LC

It is snowing good here in Westland. Big Flakes to. The good thing is that it is not sticking. Kim from Channel 4 News said it looks to hit the hardest in the northern suburbs. Xpress what is your thoughts.


----------



## Lawn Vet

NOAA just changed it's total amount for A2 to 3-6", up from 1-3" less than 1.5 hrs ago.
I believe they call it PREdiction. Gonna have to get weathermen to start switching terms like forecast to current cast and future guess. I really should have listened to Xpress on this one. My plow is blocked in by my half-a$$ed attempt at rearranging my shop and cleaning out my trailer. Guess I'd better get on the ball looking at the flakes of furry. This wet crap is gonna blow tonight!


----------



## Dhouse

Its snowing in Troy. I have 2 landscape estimates to goto at 5:30 and 6:30. I better take a shovel.


----------



## firelwn82

Um yeah hate to say it but I told you so.......
Even though I don't want to be out there pushing snow I said a week ago there would be more snow in the forecast. There always is no-matter how crappy of a year it is. Don't put the plows away until mid to the end of April ever, your just begging to pull them back out. lol.

Everyone be safe and push easy.


----------



## 2FAST4U

Snow'n hard in chesterfield just started to stick to the grass and in front of the garge door


----------



## Superior L & L

Its snowing real hard in Fenton. Grass fully covered but roads still wet. Man this sucks!
I hate snow!!!


----------



## Superior L & L

Leisure Time LC;548106 said:


> It is snowing good here in Westland. Big Flakes to. The good thing is that it is not sticking. Kim from Channel 4 News said it looks to hit the hardest in the northern suburbs. Xpress what is your thoughts.


I like Kim Adams on channel four ...not bad looking for a "middle aged "weather girl"

:redbounce


----------



## Leisure Time LC

Superior L & L;548138 said:


> I like Kim Adams on channel four ...not bad looking for a "middle aged "weather girl"
> 
> :redbounce


Yes she is a little hottie.


----------



## Leisure Time LC

Where is Xpress at??????


----------



## Keith_480231

Snowing real good here at the house. Grass covered and driveway is about half covered. Calling for 3"-6" now, up from 1"-3" they were saying at noon.


----------



## Plow Dude

Snowing hard in Livonia, but not even sticking to the grass, let alone the roads. I'm thinking most of the accumulation will be in the grass by the time its all over.


----------



## Tscape

I don't want to try to match Express' expertise, but that front is sitting on an east/west line (parallel with the equator). I think it is going to dump on us for a good long time before it moves out.


----------



## TheXpress2002

On the blackberry...

Looking at 5-9 for northern suburbs.

Looking at 4-6 for everyone else 

Will start to add up very soon. Temps are still barely above feezing.

I called it...lol


----------



## magnatrac

The grass is covered here in north oakland (ortonville) and it is sticking on my gravel drive. My pavers have a little slush and I just shoveled 1.5" off of my deck. I think I am going to be scraping some slush/snow in the morning. I hope it doesn't stick south of here( troy) though. I don't feel like plowing the condos!!! I guess we'll see


----------



## firelwn82

Well Magna I doubt your going to get your wish buddy. I have been told that there's about a 1/2" on the pavement right now.


----------



## lawnman20

firelwn82;548186 said:


> Well Magna I doubt your going to get your wish buddy. I have been told that there's about a 1/2" on the pavement right now.


none on pavement here in Troy yet just looked outside 8pm


----------



## michigancutter

im sitting on 2" here in St. Clair County. Snowing at a heavy rate for past hour. Time to gas up & Get ready.


----------



## firelwn82

Copy that Lawnman


----------



## FordPlow

1/2-1" on the ground at the state line---Calling for 2-4" by 5 AM


----------



## PremierLand

its just starting to stick here in northern macomb. 

I love snow, but not when I have two guys that are sick, and the other two I cant get ahold of (hopefully they are sleeping and not avoiding the call, lol). luckily I have 2 other guys I called as backup, but they haven't done any of these places with me this year so it'll take longer as they dont have the technique like the guys that have done it the past 16 times. 

ahhh thanks for letting me get that out, lol.


----------



## procut

I can't believe it, we have a good two inches here on the pavement and its still snowing. I went out an hooked up the plows and loaded salt for tomorrow. Its funny because this morning I was talking to a customer and I said, "oh, I don't think we are going to get anything worth plowing for the rest of this year" 

I guess I'll look on the bright side; I can use up some of that salt that I paniced and bought for a premium price back in the end of Feburary.


----------



## TheXpress2002

4 inches here in Canton....I had to drive to Wixom for my salt............:realmad::realmad::realmad:

Enjoy tonight everyone....this looks to be the end to a very memorable snow season. The pattern breaks after today and the 940 line (rain snow line) retreats into Canada


----------



## Sharpcut 1

Good job, Express. Ya called it again, over a week out. You need to get out of plowing, and into forecasting!!!


----------



## terrapro

got about an inch, went out and salted a 0 tolerance commercial i was covering for a friend and just got home. i wouldnt of minded one more push to help pay some bills. oh well SPRING FINALLY!


----------



## Snowpower

Had 3/4ths to 2 inches in A2. Plowed and salted four of five commercials, skipped the other one and did one out of 12 resis. 

Sortof a half event for me and Im cool with that. Still made 850!


----------



## bigjeeping

I think its safe to put our plows away now... but wait until we get the green light from Xpress!


----------



## Jason Pallas

Express - again, a very big heartfelt "THANK YOU" for your incredible forecasting this season. It really was a huge help to a lot of us here. I stand in awe of your longrange ability - it certainly helped me keep a heads up for those events during the season.
May you have a profitable summer season. Look forward to seeing you on Lawnsite!


----------



## Allor Outdoor

For as much as I would like to think we are in the clear for snow...I am not holding my breath.

I have heard rumors of more snow Tuesday morning.....Xpress, please tell me I am wrong!


----------



## firelwn82

Allor : I'm not Express but you heard wrong or you better of anyway's lol


----------



## Snowpower

Allor Outdoor;548461 said:


> For as much as I would like to think we are in the clear for snow...I am not holding my breath.
> 
> I have heard rumors of more snow Tuesday morning.....Xpress, please tell me I am wrong!


It supposed to be almost 60 degrees Tuesday.


----------



## Leisure Time LC

I heard the same thing for Tuesday (in the 60's) NO MORE SNOW


----------



## TheXpress2002

I am so depressed this morning about Monday (opening day). 60 degrees and 3 inches of rain. I would rather have 20 degrees and 38 inches of snow........Monday looks to be a complete wash.

I did lie about putting plows away.

Looks like winter will attempt a small comback around April 6-8th. This could be just a blip on the models but it does have _snowstorm_ hitting us.


----------



## bigjeeping

TheXpress2002;548633 said:


> Looks like winter will attempt a small comback around April 6-8th. This could be just a blip on the models but it does have _snowstorm_ hitting us.


Do you actually think we might get accumulation?


----------



## Snowpower

Well I just took my TG spreader off and its not going back on, dropped the blade too.

Im done.


----------



## firelwn82

Seriously 3 inches of RAIN???? HOLY SHIEIOT. Will see if your done snowpower. :waving:


----------



## Leisure Time LC

I have taken the plows off as well,


----------



## firelwn82

My plow comes off after every storm. It just takes a minute to put it back on and saves a ton of strain on the front end. The salter stays on though


----------



## Tscape

Plows off, V-box out. Count me out.


----------



## procut

I will officially be packing away all the plows and my spreader on friday. I'm 99.99% sure I'll be safe.


----------



## Snowpower

firelwn82;548801 said:


> Seriously 3 inches of RAIN???? HOLY SHIEIOT. Will see if your done snowpower. :waving:


No. We wont. Im done.  Some contracts actually expire today, and any snow we may get will melt off soon enough.


----------



## Snowpower

Turfscape LLC;548872 said:


> Plows off, V-box out. Count me out.


And good wishes for next year Mike. I know it was a challenging season for you.


----------



## firelwn82

Alrighty then. Folks it was a good season for us all I hope. Concidering the amount of snow we had this year not many of us had break downs from what I have saw. So all in all the season was good for all.


----------



## MStine315

I think I'm out, too. Putting plows up tomm. Going to be raining anyway, so good day to switch over to summer. When I say putting them "up" I want to clarify, they'll still be within reach. Wouldn't want to jinx anything. Thanks for all the camaraderie this winter. Plowsite made a challenging winter a little easier. See everyone on Lawnsite.


----------



## Strictly Snow

I hope as well no more snow. my main spreader quit running on the last one. needs a new engine (dont plan on replacing it till fall when i get them ready) so i just put it away with the others


----------



## Snowpower

Silly MD. Child like.


----------



## PremierLand

I am not putting my plows away until April 15th or 20th. You never know when it could snow in Michigan. Haha. Plus my plow trucks are not my daily driver. However, I plan on starting landscaping and cleanups as soon as everything dries up... 

I hope everyone realizes next winter season we will all be "wishing" for a season like this past one.... But thats okay, because customers will want to do seasonal contracts and I bet we will only push 3 or 4 times next season. Just like the past 2 years we had almost no snow, so most of the seasonal's this year switched to per push and really screwed them selves over this year, but hey we didn't know and we don't control the weather......... 
If that makes any sense.


----------



## Keith_480231

Predicting a BIG year for seasonal's 2008-2009:yow!:


----------



## Snowpower

PremierLand;549140 said:


> I am not putting my plows away until April 15th or 20th. You never know when it could snow in Michigan. Haha. Plus my plow trucks are not my daily driver. However, I plan on starting landscaping and cleanups as soon as everything dries up...
> 
> I hope everyone realizes next winter season we will all be "wishing" for a season like this past one.... But thats okay, because customers will want to do seasonal contracts and I bet we will only push 3 or 4 times next season. Just like the past 2 years we had almost no snow, so most of the seasonal's this year switched to per push and really screwed them selves over this year, but hey we didn't know and we don't control the weather.........
> If that makes any sense.


How did they screw themselves exactly.

You plow. They pay.

They got screwed the last two years if they went seasonal, but they got exactly what they paid for this year and thats exactly how it should be.


----------



## Snowpower

Keith_480231;549141 said:


> Predicting a BIG year for seasonal's 2008-2009:yow!:


Not for me. Im not a card dealer in Vegas and I dont sell insurance.


----------



## Tscape

Now, let's not close out the season with arguments. Seasonals work for companies that prefer to budget. Just protect yourself by working off of 15 year averages and making them 3 year contracts. Win-Win for everybody.


----------



## 2FAST4U

Well guys hope you all had a great winter I know I did. It was kind'a fun to haven't had a good one like it in a long time. On a sad note talked to the chums up in the U.P. and there calling for 7-10" tonight all snow, and there's still 3 feet on the ground, looks like I'm not getting into the cabin any time soon. Hats off to XPRESS he made it a very easy winter on us we all had a good idea of what was coming 2 WEEKS before it hit, thanks again. Well lets hope were done with the white stuff all done as of April 1 unless we get slammed. I'll be over on lawnsite Watson's Landscaping, I'll try and check in here every now and again. Good bye winter of '08
SEE YA :waving:


----------



## Plow Dude

2FAST4U;549296 said:


> Well guys hope you all had a great winter I know I did. It was kind'a fun to haven't had a good one like it in a long time. On a sad note talked to the chums up in the U.P. and there calling for 7-10" tonight all snow, and there's still 3 feet on the ground, looks like I'm not getting into the cabin any time soon. Hats off to XPRESS he made it a very easy winter on us we all had a good idea of what was coming 2 WEEKS before it hit, thanks again. Well lets hope were done with the white stuff all done as of April 1 unless we get slammed. I'll be over on lawnsite Watson's Landscaping, I'll try and check in here every now and again. Good bye winter of '08
> SEE YA :waving:


I hope you were drunk when you wrote that. Kind of bad grammer, but I here ya.


----------



## Tscape

Grammar, you mean?


----------



## cgrappler135

Turfscape LLC;549453 said:


> Grammar, you mean?


I thought it was Grahamar???  J/K


----------



## firelwn82

It has nothing to do with our mole of a governor so there for it is grammar..


----------



## Plow Dude

Well, I feel like an ass. But I was kinda buzz'n when I wrote that and I didn't mean any harm. Just had a bad game of poker last night and was taken out some frustration. Cheers.


----------



## firelwn82

Plow Dude;549481 said:


> Well, I feel like an ass. But I was kinda buzz'n when I wrote that and I didn't mean any harm. Just had a bad game of poker last night and was taken out some frustration. Cheers.


Well plowdude. none of us have ever been there so don't ever do it again.  :waving:


----------



## Plow Dude

And to think I'm also a substitute teacher in the winter.


----------



## Sharpcut 1

Isn't that starting a sentence with a preposition(sp)????????


----------



## Milwaukee

Plow Dude;549537 said:


> And to think I'm also a substitute teacher in the winter.


Where school you substitute teacher?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Sharpcut 1;549570 said:


> Isn't that starting a sentence with a preposition(sp)????????


Actually, it's a conjunction.


----------



## Plow Dude

I teach at the Plymouth-Canton High Schools. It helps to pass the time when I'm not plowing. Do you guys do any kind of other work in winter besides plowing?


----------



## Jason Pallas

Plow Dude;549422 said:


> I hope you were drunk when you wrote that. Kind of bad grammer, but I here ya.


Not to be a grammar policeman, but - isn't that supposed to be "but I HEAR ya".


----------



## TheXpress2002

Keith_480231;549141 said:


> Predicting a BIG year for seasonal's 2008-2009:yow!:


Looking back on weather history with the top snowiest winters, we have a 3 year spurt of heavy snowfall. The good thing for us is that if history repeats itself we will be going into a phase in the upcoming years comparable to the 1950's and 1960's where we could be going into some very snowy winters


----------



## firelwn82

TheXpress2002;550063 said:


> Looking back on weather history with the top snowiest winters, we have a 3 year spurt of heavy snowfall. The good thing for us is that if history repeats itself we will be going into a phase in the upcoming years comparable to the 1950's and 1960's where we could be going into some very snowy winters


I have heard this many times from many different places. I do believe we will be in remission soon I hope.


----------



## magnatrac

Today was the first day of the year that I pulled my dumping trailer and I get stopped I had just left the land fill on silver bell in lake orion when I got stopped. It's kind of my fault ,my truck was all muddy and I didn't bother putting my signs on the truck.The trailer is lettered so it's a dead give away!!! I was hauling remodeling junk from my house so I said I was doing personal buisness not work. He didn't beleive it He told me he could write me for $800 in fines but was letting me go becasue my brother ( buisness partner) who was with me happens to be a professional fire fighter/ medic. Anyways I guess it is time to get my fire extinguisher out of the box it came in!!! I need to get my truck inspected and tomorrow i am getting my health card. Oh well I guess I am lucky, time to jump through their hoops:redbounce


----------



## procut

I figured I'd check in one more time before the spring /summer season. I was just working on that annoying survey for Snow Magazine, and when figured out the percent gross income change from 06/07 to 07/08 it was up by 270%!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Guess we did have a lot of snow, not to mention I picked up a huge account (well huge to me) that made up for almost 50% of my snow revenue. 

Well, from the sounds of it, most everyone here had a good winter. I don't post here a lot, but thanks for the help, interesting conversation and weather forecasts. Oh, and HAPPY SPRING! I'll probably see a lot of you on lawnsite.


----------



## firelwn82

magnatrac;550218 said:


> Today was the first day of the year that I pulled my dumping trailer and I get stopped I had just left the land fill on silver bell in lake orion when I got stopped. It's kind of my fault ,my truck was all muddy and I didn't bother putting my signs on the truck.The trailer is lettered so it's a dead give away!!! I was hauling remodeling junk from my house so I said I was doing personal buisness not work. He didn't beleive it He told me he could write me for $800 in fines but was letting me go becasue my brother ( buisness partner) who was with me happens to be a professional fire fighter/ medic. Anyways I guess it is time to get my fire extinguisher out of the box it came in!!! I need to get my truck inspected and tomorrow i am getting my health card. Oh well I guess I am lucky, time to jump through their hoops:redbounce


That sucks ass shawn. Welcome to spring. Those lazy sob's wont bother to many people in the winter cause its cold but when the nice weather hits out they come. Pulling everything over that has two or more axles and looks like it may be making some money. Oh well part of the game I guess.


----------



## terrapro

magnatrac;550218 said:


> Today was the first day of the year that I pulled my dumping trailer and I get stopped I had just left the land fill on silver bell in lake orion when I got stopped. It's kind of my fault ,my truck was all muddy and I didn't bother putting my signs on the truck.The trailer is lettered so it's a dead give away!!! I was hauling remodeling junk from my house so I said I was doing personal buisness not work. He didn't beleive it He told me he could write me for $800 in fines but was letting me go becasue my brother ( buisness partner) who was with me happens to be a professional fire fighter/ medic. Anyways I guess it is time to get my fire extinguisher out of the box it came in!!! I need to get my truck inspected and tomorrow i am getting my health card. Oh well I guess I am lucky, time to jump through their hoops:redbounce


from what i understand they need to be permanently attached, magnetic signs dont count anymore. plus you need your dot numbers also


----------



## magnatrac

Magnetic is fine ,so I have been told. I have dot #s they just were not on the truck ,my fault. The officer never even brought up the dot's I thought that he would have. Our trucks are getting inspected in the next week so we will be good to go. I hope!!!


----------



## Leisure Time LC

magnatrac;550682 said:


> Magnetic is fine ,so I have been told. I have dot #s they just were not on the truck ,my fault. The officer never even brought up the dot's I thought that he would have. Our trucks are getting inspected in the next week so we will be good to go. I hope!!!


Where do we go to get our trucks inspected??? and how much does this cost?


----------



## terrapro

this was the info i was supplied with, which some of it is new this year...

Sec. 723.

(1) All commercial vehicles with a single or combination gross weight rating or total gross weight of more than 5,000 pounds and all towing or platform bed wrecker road service vehicles in operation upon the public highways of this state shall have the name, city, and state or the registered logo or emblem of the registered owner of the vehicle, and lessee of the vehicle if the vehicle is being operated under lease, painted or permanently attached on each side of the vehicle in letters of not less than 3 inches in height, not lower than the bottom edge of the door. This information shall be in sharp color contrast to the background.


----------



## firelwn82

I was also just told that our trucks have to have our DOT#'s posted on our trucks now also. PLUS you have to give them a credit card # to keep on file. What is this **** all about????


----------



## m297

firelwn82;550919 said:


> I was also just told that our trucks have to have our DOT#'s posted on our trucks now also. PLUS you have to give them a credit card # to keep on file. What is this **** all about????


If you previously didn't need DOT numbers you dont need to worry about them until Jan 1, 2009. That's when they'll be enforced. Any commercial vehicle with a GVWR of 10,001 or more will need them regardless of your activity.

Most auto center's that deal with commercial vehicles can do the inspection for under $100.00. You can inspect your own vehicle and if you wish to PM me I'll fill you in.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

terrapro;550809 said:


> this was the info i was supplied with, which some of it is new this year...
> 
> Sec. 723.
> 
> (1) All commercial vehicles with a single or combination gross weight rating or total gross weight of more than 5,000 pounds and all towing or platform bed wrecker road service vehicles in operation upon the public highways of this state shall have the name, city, and state or the registered logo or emblem of the registered owner of the vehicle, and lessee of the vehicle if the vehicle is being operated under lease, painted or permanently attached on each side of the vehicle in letters of not less than 3 inches in height, not lower than the bottom edge of the door. This information shall be in sharp color contrast to the background.


City, state, logo are for vehicles between 5,000 and 10,000.

Any vehicle with a GVW of 10,001 or combination of vehicles greater than 10,001 require a US DOT #. So if your 350\3500 has a GVW of 9900#'s and your trailer has a GVW of 2,000#'s you need a US DOT.

firelwn82, who has to have a CC# on hand? I got my DOT number and no CC was needed.

m297, where did you hear the Jan 1, '09 from?


----------



## firelwn82

Mark Oomkes;551045 said:


> City, state, logo are for vehicles between 5,000 and 10,000.
> 
> Any vehicle with a GVW of 10,001 or combination of vehicles greater than 10,001 require a US DOT #. So if your 350\3500 has a GVW of 9900#'s and your trailer has a GVW of 2,000#'s you need a US DOT.
> 
> firelwn82, who has to have a CC# on hand? I got my DOT number and no CC was needed.
> 
> m297, where did you hear the Jan 1, '09 from?


I was just given info that I had heard about. I have not looked into it myself though.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

firelwn82;551052 said:


> I was just given info that I had heard about. I have not looked into it myself though.


I think someone's hosing you.


----------



## Tscape

I just got my USDOT # online and a CC# was required in lieu of a signature. Other methods where a form could be physically signed probably don't require it.


----------



## TheXpress2002

Snow showers next week with low temps in the 20's overnight and highs in the 30's.......damn Michigan weather


----------



## Allor Outdoor

Xpress,
I assume no accumulation??


----------



## TheXpress2002

Allor Outdoor;551136 said:


> Xpress,
> I assume no accumulation??


I hope and pray not............but dont forget its Michigan ........The triplets (2, 4, 7) said no, meaning we will get 6 inches..........lol.......in all seriousness I dont believe so, but it will get cold and mositure will fall


----------



## Snowpower

Anyone want a good commercial lead on Haggerty at 94 in Bellville for Lawn Care and Snow Removal....pm me.


----------



## Snowpower

But Ive passed the info on the bid along to several folks already so I think they are good.

Thanks guys.


----------



## P&M Landscaping

Anyone know where I could dump some wood? I have a dump truck half-full of it, and I have no where to put it.... It's broken decks, and other stuff that I picked up from foreclosed houses


----------



## alpha01

FYI

Van Horn Truck parts 248-651-2238 Rochester mi

DOT truck Inspection- $50
DOT Trailer Inspection- $20

Thats where I get mine done


----------



## Tscape

Now we need an inspection? Here is where the money gets sucked out of us, eh?


----------



## Snowpower

We need a dedicated thread to this topic almost. With some links to the reg, and where to get the dot # and whats an MC number and wtf.

I went to the USDOT website and got frustrated to the gills.


Mike, does the Dept of Ag require a DOT number no matter what the GVWR or GCWR is?
Is GCWR even considered? 

I kinda think they do.....otherwise I dont really need one but want to be proactive, and sometimes Im way overloaded so you can toss gvwr out the window. So I really should have one. I can here the cop now. I dont care if its a half ton. Between the truck and trailer you still have 13000 lbs of crap there son!

lol


On a lighter note. TGCL was out today spraying in 40MPH winds. As usual.

Wheeee!


----------



## Keith_480231

P&M Landscaping;551452 said:


> Anyone know where I could dump some wood? I have a dump truck half-full of it, and I have no where to put it.... It's broken decks, and other stuff that I picked up from foreclosed houses


You can take this material to Stone City in Utica ( 22 and Ryan ) they will accept it. When you go in ask for Roxanne. They accept bio-degradeable like grass,leaves,scrap plant material. Also wood,broken concrete,soils,etc.ussmileyflag


----------



## Danhoe

Go to www.safersys.org to get your DOT number, they are free. JJ Keller is a good place for DOT needs. I am really thinking about selling my dump truck & having someone else move my machine. Some times it is easier to drive it down the road ( Cat 430D). Only the wreckers/ tow trucks cannot have magnetic signs. Get ready when you get the dot number there is alot of things need to be done in record keeping. Daily pre trip inspections, these get turned into the office and 1 copy in the truck. Random drug & alcohol testing. In my eyes the cops need to crack down on all the drivers or the people steering the cars down the road, that is the biggest cause of accidents is the cars not the trucks. My neighbor is a motor carrier cop for the state of Michigan & he has helped me alot. As of 1/1/2008 you have to have a dot #. On 1/1/2009 the number must be on the trucks. The city on Nvi is giving out tickets for them know, you go to court and the judge will dismiss them. Dan


----------



## firelwn82

Thanks DANHOE. Good to know. Like now if I go into Clarkston,Oxford or Lake Orion cities I charge extra. Just because of the cops giving us **** no matter what's going on. It never ends. payup


----------



## TheXpress2002

Sssssssssssnnnnnnnnnnnnooooooooooooowwwwwwwwwwww!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Keith_480231

And upper 50's low 60's tomorrow?!?!?!? Only in Michigan!!!!!


----------



## alpha01

I don't miss snow yet


----------



## TheXpress2002

I know most have gone over to the lawnsite but NOAA has released their 2007-2008 Winter Review. Very interesting read and a look into the next few years comparing a cycle that we are going into that occured in the 60's and 70's


----------



## Keith_480231

And what does the cycle seem to be heavy or light???


----------



## Keith_480231

Guess I gotta wait til Spring for that answer.


----------



## firelwn82

So yeah. I guess I'm gonna be buying 2-4 more trucks and putting plows on them then huh.  Already planned on one more this year to make a two truck fleet, but hearing this I may have to buy two now.


----------



## alpha01

Still having nightmares of this past winter


----------



## wkahler

Horroring myself out to plow this winter. Located in the Dayton, Ohio area and was trying to get some work lined up for the up coming season. Have a few local guys wanting me to keep in touch with them but i am still open. Have a 8' 2" V-blade, and no salting equipment yet, but willing to buy with the right sub set up if you provide the salt. E-mail is the best way to contact me seeing as i am not checking this forum often.

Bill


----------



## Five Star Lawn Care LLC

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=60822

New Prices on trucks for sale

Need to get rid of them quick....need to order new dump truck for winter


----------



## sefh

I live in Lenawee County near Monroe County and was wondering if anyone out there is going to need some help this year when the time comes. I have a 99 F250 SD with Meyer setup. PM if you need some help.


----------



## 06clarkd

Hey snow dudes i am a new business owner to highland mi, i have been in the business(working for the man) pushing snow for the last 5 years but im on my own this year, i have a 2005 silverado 1500 with a western polypro 7.5 i am wondering the ins and outs to scoring accounts, i am cutting grass at 30 homes in the area, most are just 30-40 foot straight driveways with the garage at the end, so mostly backblading. just curious as to the ballpark price that you established guys would charge for that, per push and per season, Thanks alot guys


----------



## TheXpress2002

FYI......Freeze warning issued for the Upper Pen. Little early wouldn't everyone say?


----------



## firelwn82

Are you joking??? Thats nuts, hopefully it means a butt load of snow this year


----------



## Snowgeek

I hoping so too!


----------



## Jason Pallas

I heard on the radio last week that the Farmer's Almanac said that we are in for a hell of a winter with "catastophic" precipitation. Oh crap - here we go again!


----------



## firelwn82

Bout time. Bring on the 80's not so much the 70's though.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

TheXpress2002;573173 said:


> FYI......Freeze warning issued for the Upper Pen. Little early wouldn't everyone say?


28* some town just west of Ironwood.

47* at my office right now.  I'm liking it.


----------



## firelwn82

Mark Oomkes;573815 said:


> 28* some town just west of Ironwood.
> 
> 47* at my office right now.  I'm liking it.


 YOU HAVE TO BE KIDDING ME???  This could be bad, if it keeps shaping up this way we will have snow by Halloween


----------



## Dhouse

Has anyone heard about the pricing on bulk salt for this up coming year? Angelos won't let us know until September.


----------



## TheXpress2002

The little birdie in my ear is telling me that the season will start off at $120 a ton


----------



## TheXpress2002

Jason Pallas;573726 said:


> I heard on the radio last week that the Farmer's Almanac said that we are in for a hell of a winter with "catastophic" precipitation. Oh crap - here we go again!


Last year was just a warm up to what is to come for 2008/2009. We are going into a cycle that I talked about a few months ago. When we have entered these cycles they were some of the heaviest snowfall totals on record. On another note I was talking with a guy last week who has some acreage and always has geese return every year. He said that the geese are moving south earlier than he has ever seen.


----------



## terrapro

TheXpress2002;573899 said:


> The little birdie in my ear is telling me that the season will start off at $120 a ton


yep my little birdie told me the local suppliers are getting it for $95 per ton


----------



## terrapro

terrapro;573953 said:


> yep my little birdie told me the local suppliers are getting it for $95 per ton


because of gas my minimum *will not* be less than $35 per drive. maybe if there are a few in a row i will knock off $5 but if its a standard drop and drive its no less than $35 period.


----------



## Superior L & L

Ive been getting the same answers ....About $125 a ton IF they can get it. Most suppliers ive talked to are saying that the mines are not even commiting that they can supply them. Everything is going to the twp, city and MDOT. If december is weak then everything will change and prices will drop.


----------



## Superior L & L

People should word there contracts as to not lock them selves in to a price.
IE : Salt price based on todays market price. It is subject to change.

Just like buying lobster !


----------



## Allor Outdoor

Hey Guys
I am able to locate some salt in the Oakland county area at a VERY reasonable price. Pre-pay it is $125/ton picked up and delivered within the area (Novi and surrounding areas) it is $135.00 with a 50ton minimum.

If any of you guys are interested, please email me at: [email protected]

There is a very limited supply, and it is first come (with cash), first serve.

Thanks!


----------



## procut

I just got a letter from my supplier today, $129.00/ton. Last year it was $68.00.


----------



## Sharper Edge

That is insane... But the snow report sounds good


----------



## Keith_480231

Talked to a guy at the scrap yard yesterday with a bunch of snow plows and frames etc. on a trailer. He told me that they are worth more in scrap than he can get his old customers back for. Maybe a lot guys "hanging" it up this year? With fuel and salt prices going through the roof doesn't look real promising. What is everyone's minimum for driveway's going to be this year? I know terapro said $35 but is that going to be enough to cover costs and such?


----------



## terrapro

that $35 is including plans for a backblade on the truck. if i dont get a back blade it will most likely be $40 minimum, with discounts of course for multiples. i run within a 10-12 mile radius from my house. my typical 10-12 drives plus a small commercial or two will run 5-7 leisurely hours with one truck. last year i spent about $50 per route completed on gas.

$35-40 minimum will be enough to cover my costs, its close but i think its good.


----------



## Keith_480231

I am interested in buying a back blade also. I am really curious to see the time savings. Seems like you can really speed up your time with one. Have seen a few trucks on here set up already and thinking just buying one with both blades already on. That way someone else has taken the depreciation. With the forecasts(guesses) so far this will again be a pretty busy season.


----------



## BossPlowGuy04

is any one going to the snow and ice expo next week??


----------



## flykelley

BossPlowGuy04;576578 said:


> is any one going to the snow and ice expo next week??


Is it at the Novi expo building again, also what are the dates?

Thanks Mike


----------



## kmwharley

Yes and it is the 9th @ 0800



flykelley;576613 said:


> Is it at the Novi expo building again, also what are the dates?
> 
> Thanks Mike


----------



## Milwaukee

How much cost for ticket to expo in Novi?

expense or it free admission?


----------



## BossPlowGuy04

is the expo good? i have been to the lawn expo a few times but never the snow one. i'm hopeing to find some info on salt spreaders.


----------



## kmwharley

trade show is free as well as is parking, the seminars are all that costs.


----------



## Moonlighter

The show is free they said something about free cdl training and simenars are 65 each for morning and afternoon.


----------



## Moonlighter

Hey guys not sure if it's the place for this post, I work out of Waterford, West Bloomfield, Pontiac, Bloomfield and surrounding areas, If anyone needs to be unstuck, pushed out, have a lot plowed or salted because of truck issues, totally willing to help in a pinch. I get pretty busy, but am willing to help out any Plowsite members if I am able.

1994 Dodge Ram 2500 4x4 5.9L Magnum, Buyers Tailgate spreader, running bagged product this year.
Brian Bayley
Moonlight Snow Removal
248-202-SNOW (7669)


----------



## Milwaukee

If anyone go to that expo.

What shirt they will wear? I thought orange shirt would help everyone who on this meet members that they never meet in person.

I am sure we go there on Sept 9.


----------



## Moonlighter

I think i can find something orange to wear, sound like an awesome idea. Or we could go in bibs, use our screen names and really mess with people


_________________________________________
Moonlight Snow Removal
"We play in the snow while you sleep!"


----------



## firelwn82

Moonlighter;578435 said:


> The show is free they said something about free cdl training and simenars are 65 each for morning and afternoon.


CDL training?? Is it just the training or the license too?


----------



## Moonlighter

*cdl training at the show*

Just training I believe, only sec. of state can test. Here is the link I found for it.

http://www.landscape.org/pdf/SnowExpo2008.pdf
_______________________________________
Moonlight Snow Removal
"We play in the snow while you sleep!"


----------



## Moonlighter

*orange shirts at expo*

Hey milwaukee, I checked I got nothing orange except hunting clothes, how about white?


----------



## Milwaukee

Moonlighter;578769 said:


> Hey milwaukee, I checked I got nothing orange except hunting clothes, how about white?


White shirt I will check it. red shirt?

We need know who is go to expo please post say I will go there and what time.


----------



## Moonlighter

I can do a red shirt, I know I will be going, probably be there around 10am and stay till I am full of Information. With all the early forecasts for a slamin season, I just may be able to afford some new equipment this year.

___________________________________________
Moonlight Snow Removal 
"We play in the snow while you sleep!"


----------



## 76CHEVY

Is anyone looking for a sub in the royal oak, madison heights or clawson area??? I have 2 trucks one with a 7 1/2 ft western and the other is 8 ft (i beleave) and, Tailgate salt spreader. I am looking to pick up a third. I also carry my own insurance and have drivers. Both truck are older but they are trusty. they dont build them like mine anymore

I was thinking about going to the snow expo never been but would not mind checking it out. How big is it. Is it as big as the lawn expo they have there or smaller. 

how about GIE in louville anyone heading down there this year.


----------



## Sharpcut 1

Don't forget the Snow show at the Rock Finanacial showplace on Tuesday, Sept. 9th, 2008. Stop by the Pro-Mower and Snow Equipment booth. We will be there with our white Chevy Dually. Check out the Blizzard 810 and Snowex 8500 spreader. Come and introduce yourself and tell us you're on Lawnsite or plowsite. Can't miss us. Look for the crew cab dually with the checkered flag down the side. JOHN


----------



## 2FAST4U

I've heard as high as $135 per ton:realmad: 
also a little insight, the harbor I work at just got a snow plow bid in the mail and per salt app. was GET THIS $1,300 PER APP. think'n thats a little high what do you guys think? last year the plow guy was not even spreading a whole spreader load. (6' ploy V spreader)


----------



## BossPlowGuy04

i will be at the show right when they open and will be there for a few hours i'm guessing. i'm going to be wearing a white company t-shirt Alex's Lawn and Landscaping hope to see you there.


----------



## firelwn82

Where is the Novi Expo center? Obviously in Novi I get that smart asses. ha ha


----------



## Strictly Snow

firelwn82;581445 said:


> Where is the Novi Expo center? Obviously in Novi I get that smart asses. ha ha


Its actually Rock Financial Showplace which is on Grand River between Beck Rd and Novi Rd. on the north side


----------



## Luther

Any thoughts on Mr. Speaker from Erie today at the Rock Financial?


----------



## 76CHEVY

TCLA wish i would i have knew you where there, did you see jeff g. (my old boss) he was there walking around. when i left he was talking to TC


----------



## Luther

No I didn't see Jeff. That must have been later in the afternoon? I left after the morning seminars.


----------



## 76CHEVY

ya I did not get down there until after 1


----------



## Strictly Snow

*Check out the latest on craigslist for S/E Mi*

landscapeing and snow plowin service

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Date: 2008-09-07, 8:17PM EDT

i will plow and cutt,edge,and fertlizing anythin with grass

back yard and frot is 20 dollars +edge

snow plowing driveways with garage not connected to house 13 dollars connected to house 8 dollars

*"Wow that is some competitive pricing there"*


----------



## Milwaukee

Look like we need someone who can keep flag this post on craiglist or have them come to mow your yard then yell you do you know who I am? I work so hard and you make this harder for me to earn money for living by offer cheap.


----------



## Keith_480231

Well said Milwaukee, in this day and age you need to stick to your guns per say but also be thankful you/we still have a income.:salute:


----------



## terrapro

how about this rain?! jeez is it going to let up or what? to bad it isnt snow payup


----------



## sefh

How in the world can someone make any money for a driveway for $8. It costs me about that much to just start my truck let alone drive it...


----------



## Superior L & L

I hope we have a weak december then all these people trying to sell overpriced salt will be stuck with salt they paid to much for

allor's price is pritty good compared to some numbers ive heard


----------



## Luther

Wouldn't that be counter productive for us? I'm hoping for a strong November and December. We already spent alot of time, effort and expense to be prepared this year........I say bring it on fast, right out of the gate.


----------



## TheXpress2002

I am willing to bet what we had last year will start a month earlier this year. I dont believe though we will have a busy November. It will start with December being like last years January, January being like last years February, etc... 

We still have another month before NOAA releases the winter forecasts. I cant wait to see what they have to say.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

TheXpress2002;585017 said:


> I am willing to bet what we had last year will start a month earlier this year. I dont believe though we will have a busy November. It will start with December being like last years January, January being like last years February, etc...
> 
> We still have another month before NOAA releases the winter forecasts. I cant wait to see what they have to say.


You think so?

We are so overdue for an early winter it's scary. Like back in the 60's when winter started in Nov, in a big way.


----------



## Metro Lawn

Farmers Almanac is calling for the cold to come early...

October 2008
1st-3rd Fair and cold. 4th-7th Squalls, especially Great Lakes area. 8th-11th Sunny skies. 12th-15th Cold winds and rain for the Ohio River, followed by clearing and cold conditions. 16th-19th Squalls Great Lakes area. 20th-23rd Colder and drier weather moves in. 24th-27th Wet weather, followed by clearing and colder conditions. 28th-31st Cold and dry just in time for trick-or treaters.


----------



## Plow Dude

Do you trust the Farmers Almanac? 
According to wikipedia they say that most of their predictions are no better than chance and that their " publishers are highly secretive about the method used to make its predictions, only stating publicly that it is a “top secret mathematical and astronomical formula, that relies on sunspot activity, tidal action, planetary position and many other factors.” The identity of the Farmers’ Almanac weather forecaster is also a secret."

Were their predictions about last winter accurate?


----------



## Metro Lawn

Plow Dude;585276 said:


> Do you trust the Farmers Almanac?
> According to wikipedia they say that most of their predictions are no better than chance and that their " publishers are highly secretive about the method used to make its predictions, only stating publicly that it is a "top secret mathematical and astronomical formula, that relies on sunspot activity, tidal action, planetary position and many other factors." The identity of the Farmers' Almanac weather forecaster is also a secret."
> 
> Were their predictions about last winter accurate?


They were pretty close. Look at this month ( predicted a year ago )

September 2008
1st-3rd Wet Illinois, Michigan area, then fair. 4th-7th Pleasant. 8th-11th Squalls migrate into Great Lakes, then turning fair. 12th-15th Stormy weather spread east into the Great Lakes. 16th-19th Pleasant conditions return. 20th-23rd Pleasant initially, then showers spread east into Ohio. 24th-27th Fair and cold. 28th-30th Wet, especially over Great Lakes.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Metro Lawn;585383 said:


> They were pretty close. Look at this month ( predicted a year ago )
> 
> September 2008
> 1st-3rd Wet Illinois, Michigan area, then fair. 4th-7th Pleasant. 8th-11th Squalls migrate into Great Lakes, then turning fair. 12th-15th Stormy weather spread east into the Great Lakes. 16th-19th Pleasant conditions return. 20th-23rd Pleasant initially, then showers spread east into Ohio. 24th-27th Fair and cold. 28th-30th Wet, especially over Great Lakes.


Seems like overall they were fairly accurate last year as well, IIRC.

Are we talking about the Farmer's Almanac or the Old Farmer's Almanac?


----------



## Metro Lawn

The basic "Farmers Almanac"


----------



## TheXpress2002

So I am looking for another dump truck 350, 450, 550 Chevy Ford etc...

I am flipping through Ebay, Craigslist, and other numerous sites and I am amazed on how some people think they can sell some of their equipment with the condition they are in. They look like they have been driven off a cliff, set on fire, dragged through the mud, and then spit upon. I know the trucks are built for this but good grief hose the damn thing down before taking pictures and posting them for sale.....lol

Ok there is my two cents, and now back to searching


----------



## terrapro

TheXpress2002;586357 said:


> So I am looking for another dump truck 350, 450, 550 Chevy Ford etc...
> 
> I am flipping through Ebay, Craigslist, and other numerous sites and I am amazed on how some people think they can sell some of their equipment with the condition they are in. They look like they have been driven off a cliff, set on fire, dragged through the mud, and then spit upon. I know the trucks are built for this but good grief hose the damn thing down before taking pictures and posting them for sale.....lol
> 
> Ok there is my two cents, and now back to searching


i think its a michigan thing. everybody thinks their piece of junk is better than others. i hear "well you can get that just from scrap",  .
ive been looking for a 6x12 trailer for the last 4-5 months and everyone i come across someone wants a grand for a 35yr old hunk of junk, but hey they just replaced the planks so it should be worth the same as new right?! 

so if anyone has a 7500lb+ 6x12 they are selling thats decent please let me know. im willing to pay like new prices only if its "like new". or if its junk i would be willing to pay junk prices. my time is worth $50 an hour, if it takes me 2 hours to re-wire the trailer its worth $100 less, if it takes me 4 hrs to repaint it it will be $200 less, and if i have to replace both axles because it wont leave the spot its been parked for the last 15yrs guess what your going to be paying me!

thanks for the rant prsport


----------



## Eyesell

Boy oh Boy, hard to believe this thread is North of 200 pages, I remember when this was first started...


----------



## bigjeeping

Does anyone plow in Northville? Possible 5 homes on same block who need dependable service. 1/2 Mile East of Beck on Baseline. High Income Neighborhood.

PM your contact info to me.


----------



## Scenic Lawnscape

What is the going rate (ball park price) for a new v-plow installed

Just looking for a ruff idea not a specific brand or size, just wondering


----------



## firelwn82

I'm going to take a decent guess for you. There about 4200- 5000 bucks. depending on model make and all that good stuff.


----------



## Eyesell

I'm getting a 9'2 BOSS V installed in two weeks, I paid 4700.00 out the door.


----------



## Scenic Lawnscape

Eyesell;589382 said:


> I'm getting a 9'2 BOSS V installed in two weeks, I paid 4700.00 out the door.


so would a 8'2 be a little less ?


----------



## Metro Lawn

We have liquid de-icing units for sale $1295.00 complete. See ad in For Sale section for details. Liquid calcium/magnesium chloride blend is about $1 per gallon. No shortages!


----------



## Scenic Lawnscape

Metro Lawn;590190 said:


> We have liquid de-icing units for sale $1295.00 complete. See ad in For Sale section for details. Liquid calcium/magnesium chloride blend is about $1 per gallon. No shortages!


Since I have been out of the loop for awhile, is that the newest thing going? Are people /customers ok with it?


----------



## Metro Lawn

remmers;590193 said:


> Since I have been out of the loop for awhile, is that the newest thing going? Are people /customers ok with it?


So far we have been getting all positive feedback. It works better and is more cost effective.


----------



## Scenic Lawnscape

John

You are a bad man

Now the wheels are turning


----------



## Sharper Edge

*Ratios?*

What is the ratio versus salt? Gallons of brine to 1 ton of salt.
I have a 2 yard skidsteer snow bucket and an 14' avalanche pusher box for sale $4000.00 for both.


----------



## Metro Lawn

Sharper Edge;590205 said:


> What is the ratio versus salt? Gallons of brine to 1 ton of salt.


54 gallons / 1 ton rock salt


----------



## smoore45

I'm sure this has been asked on this thread or on the site before...Sort of an informal poll. What is the average number of push events for SE Michigan? Looking back at my 7 years of plowing it has ranged from 2 to 18! The reason why I'm asking is that I've been asked to do a seasonal price and this is somewhat new to me. Thanks for any input.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Metro Lawn;590215 said:


> 54 gallons / 1 ton rock salt


Sullivan's recommended rate is closer to 90 gallons/1 ton of salt. FWIW

Just curious, though Metro, have YOU used the product? What have your results been?


----------



## Dhouse

smoore45;590284 said:


> I'm sure this has been asked on this thread or on the site before...Sort of an informal poll. What is the average number of push events for SE Michigan? Looking back at my 7 years of plowing it has ranged from 2 to 18! The reason why I'm asking is that I've been asked to do a seasonal price and this is somewhat new to me. Thanks for any input.


I use 10 pushes and charge salt separate.


----------



## Tscape

15 year average is 16 pushes.


----------



## smoore45

Thanks guys. I guess it also depends on whether you have 1/2" trigger or 2" trigger as well, so I'll keep that in mind. I was figuring around 10-12 pushes, although I would have shorted myself on a year like last year. But thats just the seasonal game.


----------



## bigjeeping

Are you guys hesitant to offer seasonal contracts this year? Especially for commercial because of the salt shortage from last winter?

I've had big commercial properties call and say "We would like a seasonal price because of how much money we spent last year."

Sure you can adjust your seasonal prices in accordance with last year's numbers, but people want cheap.. they won't bite at a number like that when Joe Shmo will plow a meijer lot for $50.


----------



## Luther

bigjeeping;590620 said:


> Are you guys hesitant to offer seasonal contracts this year? Especially for commercial because of the salt shortage from last winter?
> 
> I've had big commercial properties call and say "We would like a seasonal price because of how much money we spent last year."
> 
> Sure you can adjust your seasonal prices in accordance with last year's numbers, but people want cheap.. they won't bite at a number like that when Joe Shmo will plow a meijer lot for $50.


Not really. The salt cost or shortage has nothing to with a seasonal plowing price. Now if the trigger depth changes, that will change the plowing cost.

Maybe they want a seasonal price because they paid per push last year and were plowed more than "normal"?


----------



## Leisure Time LC

I have noticed alot of new clients asking for seasonal pricing as well. It worries me a little if you give them a seasonal price for lets say 15 pushes and then we have a winter like last year. I would loose my butt.


----------



## bigjeeping

TCLA;590623 said:


> Not really. The salt cost or shortage has nothing to with a seasonal plowing price. Now if the trigger depth changes, that will change the plowing cost.
> 
> Maybe they want a seasonal price because they paid per push last year and were plowed more than "normal"?


When someone asks for a Seasonal Price I assume they want a SEASONAL price. All inclusive with salt and plowing. Commerical properties like seasonal prices because they can budget them.

Do you normally price plowing seasonal and salting per visit?

Is that how it is done??

I only have 4 commercials and they are all per push/per salt.


----------



## Luther

bigjeeping;590628 said:


> When someone asks for a Seasonal Price I assume they want a SEASONAL price. All inclusive with salt and plowing. Commerical properties like seasonal prices because they can budget them.
> 
> Do you normally price plowing seasonal and salting per visit?
> 
> Is that how it is done??
> 
> I only have 4 commercials and they are all per push/per salt.


I wouldn't assume anything. It may be a problem with terminology.

To me, per push means just that...a price to push said lot 1 time at an agreed upon depth(s). Per event (or storm) is another animal. Per application means just that...a price for 1 application of salt to the lot(s), and/or separate price for an application to the walks. Per ton or bag pricing should be clear...they pay for what goes down.

All inclusive is a price for all plowing and de-icing for the entire winter. This may or may not include loading and hauling....what ever is negotiated.


----------



## Luther

I'm sorry, busy doing other things and didn't address seasonal..

Seasonal is a price for all necessary plowing for the site which does not include chems.


----------



## Tscape

Also seasonal contracts should be 2 (if you want to gamble) or 3 (if you are less likely to want to gamble) years in length. That and the fact that they are based on 15 year averages offers the best "insulation" to both parties. State that in your contract language, with the specs, the price and the terms and conditions, and you will have a "meeting of the minds".


----------



## Scenic Lawnscape

Eyesell;589382 said:


> I'm getting a 9'2 BOSS V installed in two weeks, I paid 4700.00 out the door.


Was that installed and inc everything?


----------



## sno&go

Are we ready for some ice and snow???? I AM!!! Bring it


----------



## smoore45

Still waiting to hear on a few bids. Then I'll be excited.

Welcome to Plowsite Sno&go. :salute:


----------



## 76CHEVY

I've been ready for a couple of months now. LET IT SNOW LET IT SNOW!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Luther

76CHEVY.....when you have an opportunity stop by the office so we can get together about the upcoming fun!


----------



## Moonlighter

Is it just me or are we getting screwed by lowballers.
I found a post on craig's list this morning, a guy in Oakland county saying hes got new equipment, is licensed and will do drives starting at $15.00, in all of Oakland county. WTF. I understand that his price may be a starting off point, but come on, I got fuel costs, insurance cost, rising salt prices, marketing hell the list goes on and on. Do a professional job for a good price and if he belongs to the site - quit screwing the rest of us. Thanks for listening to my rant.

--------------------------------------------------------
Moonlight Snow Removal
1994 Dodge Ram 2500 4x4 5.9L Magnum


----------



## TheXpress2002

Looks like we will see our first frost on Friday night Saturday morning......thank god


----------



## Leisure Time LC

Time to get the plows ready. Nice to hear from you Express!!!!!! I am looking forward to your weather predictions.


----------



## firelwn82

TheXpress2002;595547 said:


> Looks like we will see our first frost on Friday night Saturday morning......thank god


Well there weather man, good to hear from you again. As always we will trust you over the jokers on T.V for sure. Looking forward to a good snow season since the summer SUCKED BIG ONES


----------



## FaulknerLwnCare

I just got a flyer on my mail box for snow plowing that is claiming they will do my drive the entire season for 99.00 wtf is with these guys this year.


----------



## TheXpress2002

Here is a good laugh. So I get a call from this guy asking me to come quote his commercial property. I get the paper work together and head over just to drop it off, I walk in and he happens to be standing there. He opens the contract and says, "Well last year I had a flat rate seasonal contract, can you give me numbers for the entire season" I responded with a professional but somewhat sarcastic remark of "I could do that for you but let me ask you with the season that we had last year how was your service by the 18th push" he then proceeded to pull his pen out of his pocket and signed right there.

People are tired of the sub-par service that comes with the lowest bid. They don't want the headache of having to deal with it.


----------



## firelwn82

EXCELLENT answer Express. Best way to answer them these days. All people think about is money now-a-days. Can you blame them though. Were walkin and sleeping on pins and needles anymore. Yeah they get really cheap service when and if they show up the work they do SUCKS.



TheXpress2002;598227 said:


> Here is a good laugh. So I get a call from this guy asking me to come quote his commercial property. I get the paper work together and head over just to drop it off, I walk in and he happens to be standing there. He opens the contract and says, "Well last year I had a flat rate seasonal contract, can you give me numbers for the entire season" I responded with a professional but somewhat sarcastic remark of "I could do that for you but let me ask you with the season that we had last year how was your service by the 18th push" he then proceeded to pull his pen out of his pocket and signed right there.
> 
> People are tired of the sub-par service that comes with the lowest bid. They don't want the headache of having to deal with it.


----------



## Tscape

Any subs available in South Lyon?


----------



## Luther

I'm sure I can help you out.


----------



## terrapro

FaulknerLwnCare;597969 said:


> I just got a flyer on my mail box for snow plowing that is claiming they will do my drive the entire season for 99.00 wtf is with these guys this year.


say we get 18 plows this year, that is $5.50 per visit! that wouldnt even pay my gas to get there lol.


----------



## Tscape

TCLA;599935 said:


> I'm sure I can help you out.


What's your hourly rate?


----------



## Strictly Snow

Turfscape LLC;599923 said:


> Any subs available in South Lyon?


I am sure we can work something out for you


----------



## Luther

Turfscape LLC;600156 said:


> What's your hourly rate?


Ya know........that's a great question. Let me start a couple threads posing this, then allow me to get back to you. 

In the mean time, RightChoice seems to be ready.


----------



## Plow Dude

TheXpress2002;573901 said:


> Last year was just a warm up to what is to come for 2008/2009. We are going into a cycle that I talked about a few months ago. When we have entered these cycles they were some of the heaviest snowfall totals on record. On another note I was talking with a guy last week who has some acreage and always has geese return every year. He said that the geese are moving south earlier than he has ever seen.


Wasn't last season the 3rd or 4th most snowfall in Michigan recorded history? So we should expect even higher snowfall amounts this year?


----------



## TheXpress2002

Yes it was. They have stated that this upcoming season will be "catastrophic" I would love to see another year like last year.


----------



## TheXpress2002

On another note. With the first forecast this year. It looking like the 70 degree weather will be a distant memory by next Friday. For those that want to get a jump start on clean-ups before the gloves and hats come out, now is the time. High temps will fall into the lower fifties and high forties with lows around and below freezing by next Friday.


----------



## terrapro

would anyone be so kind to tell me how many saltings you had last season?


----------



## Metro Lawn

They finally posted my comments in SNOW magazine. A bit late now that gas prices are dropping. Oh, well....

http://www.snowmagazineonline.com/articles/article.asp?MagID=3&ID=2317&IssueID=139


----------



## magnatrac

Don't worry one thing we can count on is gas prices going up again! I have had people ask me how I can make money plowing snow, and others think i am getting rich . I have never had a person ask if I was just getting by. Hopefully we have a good winter so we can all say we made some money !!!


----------



## Plow Dude

TheXpress2002;601420 said:


> Yes it was. They have stated that this upcoming season will be "catastrophic" I would love to see another year like last year.


Who is "they"? I have only been plowing for 6 years, but I can't picture it any worse than last year, or better depending on how you look at it.


----------



## Metro Lawn

Plow Dude;601608 said:


> Who is "they"? I have only been plowing for 6 years, but I can't picture it any worse than last year, or better depending on how you look at it.


I'd take last year over winter of 98 any day.


----------



## firelwn82

Well since I don't do to many clean ups cause I hate doing them, BRING ON THE CATASTROPHIC SNOW FALL!!!! ussmileyflag


----------



## TheXpress2002

Here is the Accuweather oulook for this winter released yesterday:


AccuWeather.com Winter Forecast
Posted October 8th, 2008
STATE COLLEGE, Pa. – October 8, 2008 – AccuWeather.com Chief Long-Range Forecaster Joe Bastardi today released his 2008–09 Winter Season Forecast addressing issues of average temperature and precipitation impacting the nation. His forecast calls for one of the coldest winters in several years across much of the East. 

The core of cold was centered across the Great Plains last year but is expected to be farther east this year. Bastardi says the winter of 2008-2009 will be viewed as the hardest in several years. “It may be a shock to some when compared with the above-average temperatures of last year in the East. It will put some ‘brrrrrr’ in the saddle of folks who have not had to deal with such things for a while," he cautions. 

"In the eastern half of the nation, people will look at the winter as bookends of cold," Bastardi said. He says the overall colder and snowier winter will be off to a cold start in December with perhaps the roughest winter month for much of the nation. It may finish with another cold spell in late January and February. 

Between the bookends of cold, Bastardi expects "the January thaw of old winter lore" but it will offer only a temporary break to consumers. "The winter as a whole in the population-dense eastern third of the nation will be a one-two punch of higher heating prices and lower temperatures. Given this economic environment, the winter could push some homeowners to the brink,” he concludes. In some cases, homeowners trying to keep their residences as warm as last winter could spend hundreds of dollars more this heating season. 

Temperatures across most of the West will be warmer than last year and should be warmer than normal, which will help consumers by keeping heating cost increases in check. The northern Rockies and Northwest will still have more snow than normal but not as much as last year, where some locations developed a snow pack that reached twice normal levels. 

The Great Plains was blasted by snow last year and many communities ran very low on salt to keep roads clear of ice. Despite the elevated cost of salt this winter season, these areas will receive a break in the form of less snow than last year. Unfortunately, the East will not turn out as lucky, as more snowfall than last year is expected.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Plow Dude;601373 said:


> Wasn't last season the 3rd or 4th most snowfall in Michigan recorded history? So we should expect even higher snowfall amounts this year?


2nd for GR.


----------



## Luther

Bring it on old man winter, bring it on!


----------



## Sharpcut 1

John (Metro)
Was that winter of 98 or 99 when we got that big snowfall New years day and all that week???? JOHN


----------



## Metro Lawn

Sharpcut 1;602811 said:


> John (Metro)
> Was that winter of 98 or 99 when we got that big snowfall New years day and all that week???? JOHN


Johnny, you are right. 1st week of Jan 99 (3) 8+ inch storms in 5 days ( and cold too! ) I call it the winter of 98, but technically it was 99


----------



## alternative

Yeah, fun winter..I remember plowing that year with a broken foot! 
Thank god it was my leftprsport


----------



## Scenic Lawnscape

Why are the prices of salt thru the roof this year and why such a shortage? 

Is the Liquid stuff going to be taking over?


----------



## Luther

remmers;604725 said:


> Why are the prices of salt thru the roof this year and why such a shortage?
> 
> Tons of info on the subject......if you do this for a living you owe it to yourself to get educated.
> 
> Is the Liquid stuff going to be taking over?


You will see it alot more, but it's not by choice.


----------



## smoore45

Can anyone recommend a good BOSS dealer in the area? Thanks.


----------



## Leisure Time LC

smoore45;605039 said:


> Can anyone recommend a good BOSS dealer in the area? Thanks. [/QUOTE
> 
> Commercial Lawnmower in Livonia on Plymouth Rd, has treated me right


----------



## TheXpress2002

smoore45;605039 said:


> Can anyone recommend a good BOSS dealer in the area? Thanks.


All of my business has gone to Wolverine Rental in Ann Arbor. They have installed all of my Boss plows on all of my trucks and have serviced them also. The added bonus that I like is that they all plow there and will be straight up with you with what equipment is needed or different options that you have.


----------



## Metro Lawn

smoore45;605039 said:


> Can anyone recommend a good BOSS dealer in the area? Thanks.


also Santoro Bros. in Detroit (Harper & Outer Drive area)


----------



## smoore45

Cool, thanks guys. I will give those dealers a try in the morning. Hopefully my first Boss purchase!


----------



## terrapro

smoore45;605796 said:


> Cool, thanks guys. I will give those dealers a try in the morning. Hopefully my first Boss purchase!


i hope you get the V blade. once you go V you never go back.


----------



## firelwn82

V is wack go with wings.


----------



## flykelley

firelwn82;606007 said:


> V is wack go with wings.


Ok Guys
Been checking salt prices around Waterford. Cheapest I found is $175.00 for a pallet of 48 50 pound bags. Anybody have a better price? It is at Burke Lumber if you can believe that.

Regards Mike


----------



## bltp203

I thought someone said Angelos was selling for $171 a pallet. I havent called yet. John Deere Landscapes (Commerce) is selling a pallet of 49 for $176.40


----------



## firelwn82

Chemco in Burton 80# 30 bag pallet $162 50# 49 bag pallet 178.85
I was buying it last year from here for $86 dollars per 80# pallet I think. This is nuttier than a squirrel turd. :crying:


----------



## terrapro

i finally dragged a number out of my supplier last week. a pallet of 80#'s will be around $175. as long as i have a total for the year and pay up front he said he will store it at his warehouse for me this year so i only have to keep a few pallets at the shop and come grab it as i need it. :salute:


----------



## terrapro

firelwn82;606007 said:


> V is wack go with wings.


wings are great on an open lot but ill take my V any day for versatility. i would love to see you drive up hill in 3-4 ft snow drifts with a str8 blade with wings.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

terrapro;606201 said:


> wings are great on an open lot but ill take my V any day for versatility. i would love to see you drive up hill in 3-4 ft snow drifts with a str8 blade with wings.


All day long with my Blizzard.


----------



## firelwn82

Mark Oomkes;606223 said:


> All day long with my Blizzard.


 10-4 good buddy. Over and out.


----------



## terrapro

firelwn82;606385 said:


> 10-4 good buddy. Over and out.


actually, i love to see any plows busting through 3-4' snow drifts at 4am. something about it gets me all worked up and excited. if you have a chance to vid your endevours please post them or mail them.


----------



## Metro Lawn

terrapro;606201 said:


> wings are great on an open lot but ill take my V any day for versatility. i would love to see you drive up hill in 3-4 ft snow drifts with a str8 blade with wings.


I am guessing you do not run DODGE trucks. rofl I bet mine would push it. Oh, I have a 9' with wings... I never used 4 wheel drive last winter, just 2 wheel and 2 tons of salt in the spreader.


----------



## Tscape

V shmee. The less moving parts the better. I have a straight 8 and a straight 8.5 w/wings never stopped my FORDS.


----------



## Luther

Turfscape LLC;606694 said:


> V shmee. The less moving parts the better. I have a straight 8 and a straight 8.5 w/wings never stopped my FORDS.


We won't hold that against you.


----------



## firelwn82

I never plow or go wheelin in 4 wheel. Its the back up that will get you out of what you put yourself into. Otherwise your screwed. Lets just say lesson learned ha ha


----------



## Mark Oomkes

terrapro;606201 said:


> wings are great on an open lot but ill take my V any day for versatility. i would love to see you drive up hill in 3-4 ft snow drifts with a str8 blade with wings.


Nothing personal here, but do you know how the snow was plowed in parking lots just 20 years ago? How all those 3-4' drifts were taken care of?

I looked at your profile, so I know you don't, and there's nothing wrong with that. But in reality V-plows only became big in the industry between 10 and 15 years ago. Before that it was all straight blades. Or a loader with no pusher.

How many times do you break through those drifts vs pushing a wide open lot? 
5%? 
3%?
10%?

So the other 90% of the time you will be roughly 40% more productive vs no wings.

Just something to think about.


----------



## Big Dog D

Mark Oomkes;606874 said:


> Nothing personal here, but do you know how the snow was plowed in parking lots just 20 years ago? How all those 3-4' drifts were taken care of?
> 
> I looked at your profile, so I know you don't, and there's nothing wrong with that. But in reality V-plows only became big in the industry between 10 and 15 years ago. Before that it was all straight blades. Or a loader with no pusher.
> 
> How many times do you break through those drifts vs pushing a wide open lot?
> 5%?
> 3%?
> 10%?
> 
> So the other 90% of the time you will be roughly 40% more productive vs no wings.
> 
> Just something to think about.


WOW. Did you stay at a Holiday Inn Express last night? Or are you just older than dirt to know that much?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Big Dog D;606907 said:


> WOW. Did you stay at a Holiday Inn Express last night? Or are you just older than dirt to know that much?


Go sell your truck.

Or give your opinion, old man. After all, you are older than me.


----------



## smoore45

Sorry to burst the V-plow bubble, but I am getting a 7'6" straight blade for my 1/2 ton (My personal daily vehicle and Supervisor/Clean-up truck). I have two other Superdutys with 8' Straight blades that will be doing the bulk of the work.

Hey Xpress, I have tried to call Wolverine but the number isn't going through: 734-665-3223. This is what is listed on their website, is there another number? I would like to get a quote from them as well, because they service Kubotas and thats what I use for summer business.

So far I have been quoted $4000 installed for the new Sport Duty 7'6" poly blade, does this sound reasonable?


----------



## firelwn82

Big Dog D;606907 said:


> WOW. Did you stay at a Holiday Inn Express last night? Or are you just older than dirt to know that much?


 HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA Thats damn funny I don't care who you are. Welcome back everyone.


----------



## TheXpress2002

smoore45;607009 said:


> Sorry to burst the V-plow bubble, but I am getting a 7'6" straight blade for my 1/2 ton (My personal daily vehicle and Supervisor/Clean-up truck). I have two other Superdutys with 8' Straight blades that will be doing the bulk of the work.
> 
> Hey Xpress, I have tried to call Wolverine but the number isn't going through: 734-665-3223. This is what is listed on their website, is there another number? I would like to get a quote from them as well, because they service Kubotas and thats what I use for summer business.
> 
> So far I have been quoted $4000 installed for the new Sport Duty 7'6" poly blade, does this sound reasonable?


No thats all I have is 665-3223


----------



## alternative

Call Santoro's in Detroit....wise choice going BOSS. They are the best plow available, and you get what you pay for.


----------



## smoore45

TheXpress2002;607195 said:


> No thats all I have is 665-3223


I ended up getting through this afternoon, thanks. They weren't sure why I was having trouble getting through. They quoted me a little higher than another place I had called, but I did talk to a friendly sales guy and he mentioned that I can pretty much get parts 24/7 during snow storms. I will definitely keep them on my radar, even if I don't buy the plow from them. Thanks again.


----------



## TheXpress2002

smoore45;607230 said:


> I ended up getting through this afternoon, thanks. They weren't sure why I was having trouble getting through. They quoted me a little higher than another place I had called, but I did talk to a friendly sales guy and he mentioned that I can pretty much get parts 24/7 during snow storms. I will definitely keep them on my radar, even if I don't buy the plow from them. Thanks again.


I have used them countless times for snow parts during the wee hours of the morning. They will have those wonderful seals that crack and hoses that get pinched in stock. Great people to deal with.


----------



## terrapro

Mark Oomkes;606874 said:


> Nothing personal here, but do you know how the snow was plowed in parking lots just 20 years ago? How all those 3-4' drifts were taken care of?
> 
> I looked at your profile, so I know you don't, and there's nothing wrong with that. But in reality V-plows only became big in the industry between 10 and 15 years ago. Before that it was all straight blades. Or a loader with no pusher.
> 
> How many times do you break through those drifts vs pushing a wide open lot?
> 5%?
> 3%?
> 10%?
> 
> So the other 90% of the time you will be roughly 40% more productive vs no wings.
> 
> Just something to think about.


it is all application, wings on a straight are great for lots. a V is great for versatility. my V has saved my rear end too many times on difficult drives. the majority of my contracts are residential.


----------



## magnatrac

firelwn82;606114 said:


> Chemco in Burton 80# 30 bag pallet $162 50# 49 bag pallet 178.85
> I was buying it last year from here for $86 dollars per 80# pallet I think. This is nuttier than a squirrel turd. :crying:


 I hate to crush the nut in your squirrel turd but , the last time chemco sold salt for $86 a pallet was pre 2000 LOL. It was $140 last year for 80's . I remember well as we made too many trips there I have one left over though so I guess It's money before it even snowspayup Anyways wishful thinking, good luck and let's have a good winter


----------



## Mark Oomkes

terrapro;607441 said:


> it is all application, wings on a straight are great for lots. a V is great for versatility. my V has saved my rear end too many times on difficult drives. the majority of my contracts are residential.


Not denying it one bit. Just pointing out that V-blades are not the be-all, end-all.


----------



## Superior L & L

I personally don't like v blades. More stuff to go wrong with them. I like the KISS method


----------



## terrapro

Mark Oomkes;608025 said:


> Not denying it one bit. Just pointing out that V-blades are not the be-all, end-all.


V's are definately not the end all be all. every tool has its application. i just think that a V for obvious reasons has more versatility, but a V by itself is definately not better than a str8 with wings for clearing lots.

a 9.2 V with wings now that would be sick. best of both worlds right there. it would be very cumbersome though driving through town with 12ft of plow on the truck.


----------



## TheXpress2002

Well we had our first hard freeze last night, it's 30.1 degrees here. 

Looking ahead...... Not that this will stick or even come close to accumulating but we will have our first flakes by Halloween. There will be some really cold air coming in with the looks of some precipitation falling.


----------



## terrapro

TheXpress2002;609338 said:


> Well we had our first hard freeze last night, it's 30.1 degrees here.
> 
> Looking ahead...... Not that this will stick or even come close to accumulating but we will have our first flakes by Halloween. There will be some really cold air coming in with the looks of some precipitation falling.


oh boy! cant wait. that will get the last of my contracts in.


----------



## d&rlawncare

Anyone in the Lansing area using liquid calcium chloride? I am looking for a local supplier or someone to go in with and set up a couple 2500 gl tanks with. I have all the info on the tanks and suppliers. Looking for SERIOUS person that will be also using the stuff.


----------



## TheXpress2002

Alright folks here is what is on tap (besides Bud, Miller, and Coors)...


It is a little tricky right now to follow weather models when you have a change in seasons like what we are going through right now because of the meeting of temps and precipitation. But..... and I say but, I think we will have to pay close attention to the first week in November. The models are showing a huge arctic air mass coming down from Canada starting on the 31st of October. Temps don't look to be coming out of the 30's and there is precipitation associated with this, because the air mass is meeting very warm air south of here so the precipitation follows this line. I am not saying we are going to get pummeled but we could be in for 1-3 inch snowfalls.

Again things could be getting very interesting very soon. Don't get caught with your pants down.


----------



## terrapro

TheXpress2002;611123 said:


> Alright folks here is what is on tap (besides Bud, Miller, and Coors)...
> 
> It is a little tricky right now to follow weather models when you have a change in seasons like what we are going through right now because of the meeting of temps and precipitation. But..... and I say but, I think we will have to pay close attention to the first week in November. The models are showing a huge arctic air mass coming down from Canada starting on the 31st of October. Temps don't look to be coming out of the 30's and there is precipitation associated with this, because the air mass is meeting very warm air south of here so the precipitation follows this line. I am not saying we are going to get pummeled but we could be in for 1-3 inch snowfalls.
> 
> Again things could be getting very interesting very soon. Don't get caught with your pants down.


well my pants arent down but they sure arent up all the way yet!

thanks for the update express. as always its greatly appreciated.


----------



## Strictly Snow

terrapro;611199 said:


> well my pants arent down but they sure arent up all the way yet!
> 
> thanks for the update express. as always its greatly appreciated.


Second that notion


----------



## Lawn Vet

May be mowing with plows on the rigs next week, JK!


----------



## smoore45

It is amazing how fast things have changed and how fast my contracts suddenly came in the last couple of days.

My fly is still down for sure. Here we go!


----------



## firelwn82

I'm rockin out with my **** out but maybe not for long ay? Brrrrrr, lol. I'm ready to go. Didn't make any money this summer so winter here I come.


----------



## P&M Landscaping

*Jeep Plow*

Hey, I'm looking for a plow for my '97 Jeep TJ. If anyone in the area can point me in the right direction it would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Summerlawn

I have a Blizzard 680lt that would fit your jeep. email me at [email protected] if you are interested.


----------



## terrapro

im looking for a few extra drives if anybody has to get rid of some. Livingston County area mainly Brighton is my route but ill take a look at anything.

8106235169 is my cell


----------



## Tscape

Looking for anything in Dexter myself. I'll send anything up in the B toward you terrapro.


----------



## snow plowman

hello to all ppl on this thread. im in cadillac mi just starting out this year i mowed all summer and ow im going to plow. my biz name is all seasons services in cadillac mi . im lic, and ins all the way i put bids in but have not heard from any one yet . just had to say hi to u all and good luck to u all this year


----------



## terrapro

Turfscape LLC;613259 said:


> Looking for anything in Dexter myself. I'll send anything up in the B toward you terrapro.


do you just do Dexter or would you take something in Hamburg or Pinckney?


----------



## Tscape

I would do a Hamburg Pinckney gig. PM details. Or call me at the # on my truck. We should do an A2/Brighton meet on one of these rainy days coming up. A nice coney island Western omelet sounds soooo good.


----------



## Tscape

seven3four 3204700. It's pretty small.


----------



## terrapro

snow on monday?!

i was in the bank and a lady in front of me was talking about snow on monday. now im hearing it on the radio and the net!.

P.S. i got your number in my phone Turfscape


----------



## firelwn82

terrapro;614238 said:


> snow on monday?!
> 
> i was in the bank and a lady in front of me was talking about snow on monday. now im hearing it on the radio and the net!.
> 
> P.S. i got your number in my phone Turfscape


It may snow but you wont make any money off of it. The ground temps are still to high to have a decent amount of accumulation on the asphalt concrete surfaces.

LET IT SNOW though for sure.


----------



## d&rlawncare

Just need some cold to get that ground temp nice and low


----------



## Jason Pallas

C'mon guys - let's not get too ahead of ourselves. There's still 3 weeks of lawn season left and then Fall Clean-ups. Besides, ground temps need to drop at least 25 degree to even begin the possibility of sticking snow.


----------



## procut

^ Absoutly. I'm not anywhere close to being done with the lawn season.

Not to mention, I'm not ready for snow!


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Jason Pallas;616111 said:


> C'mon guys - let's not get too ahead of ourselves. There's still 3 weeks of lawn season left and then Fall Clean-ups. _*Besides, ground temps need to drop at least 25 degree to even begin the possibility of sticking snow*_.


Keep telling yourself that. But you might wanna get the plows and spreaders ready, because it ain't true.


----------



## Lawn Vet

Jason Pallas;616111 said:


> C'mon guys - let's not get too ahead of ourselves. There's still 3 weeks of lawn season left and then Fall Clean-ups. Besides, ground temps need to drop at least 25 degree to even begin the possibility of sticking snow.


3 weeks, really. I mean, yes that is what I base my pricing on but with the temps being what they have been growth on all but a few of our accounts has ground to a hault. I be surprised if we do two more or even a full one with our accounts.

What is everyone else thinking?


----------



## Leisure Time LC

Lawn Vet;616285 said:


> 3 weeks, really. I mean, yes that is what I base my pricing on but with the temps being what they have been growth on all but a few of our accounts has ground to a hault. I be surprised if we do two more or even a full one with our accounts.
> 
> What is everyone else thinking?


I am thinking the same thing, about a week or maybe two cutting and now until the snow flies for cleanups. It is suppose to warm up to almost 60 by friday. So we will see.


----------



## JRG12_12

Hi guys,

I am looking to drive for someone during each event this season in the Oakland county area. 

I am reliable and will be available for every snow this season. I plowed all of 2004 with a F350 and 8’ Boss.

Please let me know if I can be of any assistance to you.

Jim


----------



## Eyesell

JRG12_12;616403 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I am looking to drive for someone during each event this season in the Oakland county area.
> 
> I am reliable and will be available for every snow this season. I plowed all of 2004 with a F350 and 8' Boss.
> 
> Please let me know if I can be of any assistance to you.
> 
> Jim


Jim, first off you should list a number you can be reached at, second, you should really put this post in the Networking Forum, it will get more hits.


----------



## dsteve12

*SUB - SE Michigan*

Looking to sub in SE Michigan in 2008/09 (Dearborn / Livonia / Novi / Canton / Plymouth areas). Due to divorce, my own business closed this summer - however, I have a 2006 F250 4x4, 7'-6" boss straight blade, and four years of experience, all of which will be collecting dust if not utilized to help your business. Available 24/7. Am available 100% as a sub-contractor with own equipment - just looking to stabalize cash flow following divorce-related legal costs... Contact me by responding, sending PM, e-mailing [email protected], or calling (248) 974-5657.

Oh, and I did put this on networking as well...


----------



## magnatrac

Lawn Vet;616285 said:


> 3 weeks, really. I mean, yes that is what I base my pricing on but with the temps being what they have been growth on all but a few of our accounts has ground to a hault. I be surprised if we do two more or even a full one with our accounts.
> 
> What is everyone else thinking?


 I haven't cut most of my jobs in 2 weeks. The frost really seemed to stop any of the growth. I am going out later this week to chop up leaves and make some noise to keep everyone happy untill we do clean ups. All next week we are going to be blowing out sprinklers. I am not ready for winter quite yet. I did get my plow out this weekend ,but I am still waiting for my new cutting edges to be made! A few more weeks and then bring on winter !!! Atleast the cold, I can make my own snow


----------



## sno&go

Gonna be 62* this weekend, won't be any snow unless your in the U.P.

We still have 22 boats to winterize and shrinkwrap, DON'T snow yet!!


----------



## TheXpress2002

NOAA office in White Lake has released their winter 2008-2009 forecast

http://www.crh.noaa.gov/images/dtx/climate/winterout08.pdf


----------



## Superior L & L

TheXpress2002;617726 said:


> NOAA office in White Lake has released their winter 2008-2009 forecast
> 
> http://www.crh.noaa.gov/images/dtx/climate/winterout08.pdf


Ok so i just got done with it and my take on it is this........................

Its going to snow this winter ........probably.

It does make sense because except for last year all our flint area stuff got hit way more than our Brighton/I-96 lots did. and he said that is what will happen.

Xpress does this jive with the farmers almanac?


----------



## procut

TheXpress2002;617726 said:


> NOAA office in White Lake has released their winter 2008-2009 forecast
> 
> http://www.crh.noaa.gov/images/dtx/climate/winterout08.pdf


So if I'm reading it right we are in for an average winter?


----------



## Leisure Time LC

TheXpress2002;617726 said:


> NOAA office in White Lake has released their winter 2008-2009 forecast
> 
> http://www.crh.noaa.gov/images/dtx/climate/winterout08.pdf


I got the same impression when I read it as well. It looks like south of Detroit is going to be average winter as far as snow goes and the northern suburbs of Detroit and towards Port Huron is going to be above average for snow.

This may be a dumb question but I am going to ask it anyway... What is the average snowfall for Southeastern Michigan???


----------



## Luther

36-42" depending on the source and specific area.


----------



## terrapro

Superior L & L;618437 said:


> Ok so i just got done with it and my take on it is this........................
> 
> Its going to snow this winter ........probably.


yeah, thats all i can get out of it. that and its going to be cold and the wind is going to blow sometimes. 

Superior L & L what lots do you have in Brighton?


----------



## Scenic Lawnscape

terrapro;618748 said:


> yeah, thats all i can get out of it. that and its going to be cold and the wind is going to blow sometimes.
> 
> Superior L & L what lots do you have in Brighton?


It snows in the winter here in Michigan?


----------



## Moonlighter

What is the average snowfall for Southeastern Michigan???
I found a graphic that states S.E. Michigan is in the 40-60" range average from 1971-2000, I'll get it out and post the link hope this works, and hope it's helpful.
www.weathermichigan.com/images/miavgsnowfall.jpg

______________________________________________
Moonlight Snow Removal
"We play in the snow while you sleep!"


----------



## Lawn Vet

Moonlighter;619632 said:


> What is the average snowfall for Southeastern Michigan???
> I found a graphic that states S.E. Michigan is in the 40-60" range average from 1971-2000, I'll get it out and post the link hope this works, and hope it's helpful.
> www.weathermichigan.com/images/miavgsnowfall.jpg
> 
> I think you read that wrong. Central MI/Thumb are in the 40-60" range and SE MI is in the 30-40" range.


----------



## Moonlighter

Yeah I did my bad, It's been a bad week. I've spent most of it in the hospital with my mother in law, my apologies guys.


______________________________________
Moonlight Snow Removal
"We play in the snow while you sleep!"


----------



## TheXpress2002

Moonlighter;619956 said:


> Yeah I did my bad, It's been a bad week. I've spent most of it in the hospital with my mother in law, my apologies guys.
> 
> Hopefully all is well.


----------



## Scenic Lawnscape

*Moonlighter*

I will say a prayer for your m-i-l

Stay strong

Rich


----------



## Moonlighter

Thanks a lot guys, she's doing better now, were going to set her up with "Angel network home care" I think is the name of the organization. But she's still in the hospital for now and had a slight seizure yesterday so they are still trying to figure out whats going on. A least her kidney's are functioning again, and she's getting her appetite back somewhat. Thanks again for your thoughts and prayers it's much appreciated.

__________________________________
Moonlight Snow Removal
"We play in the snow while you sleep!"


----------



## snow plowman

hello wen do u all put your plow on your truck in mi juat had to ask this thx for reading im new to this all still


----------



## firelwn82

snow plowman;620593 said:


> hello wen do u all put your plow on your truck in mi juat had to ask this thx for reading im new to this all still


Its always ready to go at a moments notice. I don't run around with it on though. 10 seconds and it's back on ready to push dollars bills around.


----------



## terrapro

snow plowman;620593 said:


> hello wen do u all put your plow on your truck in mi juat had to ask this thx for reading im new to this all still


mine is almost always on. i have a dedicated plow truck and then my run around truck.

if i was you i would put the plow on now and make sure everything is in working order then take it off until you need it next week


----------



## firelwn82

terrapro;620790 said:


> mine is almost always on. i have a dedicated plow truck and then my run around truck.
> 
> if i was you i would put the plow on now and make sure everything is in working order then take it off until you need it next week


HA HA HA next week thats funnay


----------



## Leisure Time LC

terrapro;620790 said:


> mine is almost always on. i have a dedicated plow truck and then my run around truck.
> 
> if i was you i would put the plow on now and make sure everything is in working order then take it off until you need it next week


Thats very funny


----------



## terrapro

TheXpress2002;611123 said:


> It is a little tricky right now to follow weather models when you have a change in seasons like what we are going through right now because of the meeting of temps and precipitation. But..... and I say but, *I think we will have to pay close attention to the first week in November. The models are showing a huge arctic air mass coming down from Canada starting on the 31st of October. Temps don't look to be coming out of the 30's and there is precipitation associated with this, because the air mass is meeting very warm air south of here so the precipitation follows this line. I am not saying we are going to get pummeled but we could be in for 1-3 inch snowfalls.*
> 
> Again things could be getting very interesting very soon. Don't get caught with your pants down.


hey express said it not me


----------



## Luther

That's right.........forecasters live (or die) by their predictions.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

snow plowman;620593 said:


> hello wen do u all put your plow on your truck in mi juat had to ask this thx for reading im new to this all still


Well, since you're in Cadillac, I would put my plow on about a week ago.


----------



## Eyesell

Gotta ask and I hope it's not to early, but years ago we had a Michigan get together at Hooters in Taylor just off I-75, any chance of doing something like that this year, maybe before the season starts would be better anyway


----------



## snow plowman

hi had it on once but took it off its like 55 here and no chance of snow yet lol put it is al ready to go now i wuz just going to kep it on but tok it off its to nice to snow lol


----------



## TheXpress2002

TCLA;620926 said:


> That's right.........forecasters live (or die) by their predictions.


Yes I do.....but.....read my whole statement including the following one I wrote about the temps and mositure. I did jump the gun a little bit, but at that time that what it was showing and stayed that way for a few days.

We will see where we are at in 7 days....


----------



## terrapro

:QUOTE=TheXpress2002;621781]Yes I do.....but.....read my whole statement including the following one I wrote about the temps and mositure. I did jump the gun a little bit, but at that time that what it was showing and stayed that way for a few days.

We will see where we are at in 7 days....[/QUOTE]

hey no hard feelings please, i was just teasing. please keep your forecasts coming. i know you saved my behind atleast a couple times last year.

great stuff man!


----------



## Luther

Mine was a friendly jab also X. Been reading your stuff since you started posting. You get extra points and respect in my book because you do put yourself out there with your forecasting......great community service.

Keep up the good work!


----------



## customers_snow

Anyone else see the Accuweather forecast for two weeks from now?


----------



## Turf Commando

Yes ...snow will probably arrive 3 days before thanksgiving just like last season...


----------



## terrapro

customers_snow;622421 said:


> Anyone else see the Accuweather forecast for two weeks from now?


son of a @^%#$! well guess im not going to deer camp this year. :realmad: :crying:


----------



## firelwn82

Thats awesome


----------



## TheXpress2002

Yes it is showing some crazy stuff right now model wise beginning next Monday...........but........the temps need to fall a little further. So far they are staying consistent on the past few runs of the GFS. So we will see what happens. 

I wont jump the gun yet until we get closer maybe Thursday Friday I will throw my 2 cents into it.

I need it to hold off just 1 week. I just took delivery on my new baby. 2008 GMC 3500 with a 10' dump. So I am busy this week installing a Boss 9'2" V blade and Buyers spreader. So I will be itching to go by next week.


----------



## Milwaukee

terrapro;622475 said:


> son of a @^%#$! well guess im not going to deer camp this year. :realmad: :crying:


For me I am still go there. No thing is stop me from go there. I would be happy if it snow there that better than no snow.

Nov 12-16 and Nov 26-30 that lot vacation but I am enjoy there than here.

Look like I need call Uncle to tell him buy cheap beater truck or utility vehicle with heater.


----------



## terrapro

TheXpress2002;622793 said:


> Yes it is showing some crazy stuff right now model wise beginning next Monday...........but........the temps need to fall a little further. So far they are staying consistent on the past few runs of the GFS. So we will see what happens.
> 
> I wont jump the gun yet until we get closer maybe Thursday Friday I will throw my 2 cents into it.
> 
> I need it to hold off just 1 week. I just took delivery on my new baby. 2008 GMC 3500 with a 10' dump. So I am busy this week installing a Boss 9'2" V blade and Buyers spreader. So I will be itching to go by next week.


are you saying we really need to pound out the leaf cleanups this week?


----------



## TheXpress2002

I pounded like no other last week to get things done......(final cuts, bush trimming, clean ups, sprinklers, truck dealership, banks, insurance, wedding plans, honeymoon plans) After the week was over I had pounded down 2 bottles of TUMS and a package of Prilosec OTC

....but this week is it to get everything else done. If not you will be wearing a Carhart and wishing you took care of it when we had the 70 degree weather....


----------



## magnatrac

I would love to get all of the clean ups done this week but the trees don't seem to be on the same page !!! All of the hardwoods still have half their leaves. It sure was nice wearing a t-shirt while blowing out sprinklers today !!! Don't get me wrong I like winter ,but another week of this would be nice


----------



## Summerlawn

Anyone looking for a good used Western 8' Pro Plow. I have one for sale that is off of a 2003 Chevy Silverado 2500HD. I can get pictures if someone is interested. $2800.00.


----------



## bigjeeping

Wow guys haven't even started leaf cleanups yet and I have 30 on the schedule. We were mowing full time up through last week, and going out this week to mow a few of the late growers. I would say another week or 2 until all the leaves are down!!

Pulling the plows out of hibernation tomorrow. We will see what will and will not be working! ussmileyflag


----------



## Lawn Vet

All summer I avoided messing up plow equipment. This week I hit a firehydrant  (burried in 8 ft tall weeds) on a vacant 90 acre property we were doing some work on and bent the piss out of my mount. Looks like torch and sledge time.  

And I was hoping to be able to devote the time to the new (to me) 3/4ton chevy. Oh well, it's only the backup.

xpress- what's your full take on the 12-19th? Does the magic 8-ball have me at deer camp or pushing white gold? I doubt the ground will cool enough by then, just like to hear your $.02


----------



## terrapro

Lawn Vet;624916 said:


> xpress- what's your full take on the 12-19th? Does the magic 8-ball have me at deer camp or pushing white gold? I doubt the ground will cool enough by then, just like to hear your $.02


i hope i can get up there for camp! i bought $80 worth of porterhouses for the opening day dinner this year, that alots of steak for me and the wife to eat if i cant go. 

if the weather doesnt allow i will go up later in the season, maybe thanksgivingish.

my camps in west branch area, where do you guys go?


----------



## Lawn Vet

terrapro;625135 said:


> my camps in west branch area, where do you guys go?


Manistee...and bow was a bust thanks to the hot weather.


----------



## Milwaukee

Deer camp in Alpena. last year we got 1 foot of snow in early Nov.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Lawn Vet;625652 said:


> Manistee...and bow was a bust thanks to the hot weather.


They're moving now. Went about 2 weeks with seeing nothing but tracks. I saw 5 yesterday in the same spot I was in the previous couple weeks. Heard a bunch more going through the woods and corn.


----------



## terrapro

Lawn Vet;625652 said:


> Manistee...and bow was a bust thanks to the hot weather.


nice area, my parents live just south of manistee in free soil. do you hunt near the national forest? they pull some nice bucks out of that county. my younger brother shot his first deer up there and it just so happened to be a monster 11point so now hes spoiled for life lol.


----------



## TheXpress2002

Lawn Vet;624916 said:


> xpress- what's your full take on the 12-19th? Does the magic 8-ball have me at deer camp or pushing white gold? I doubt the ground will cool enough by then, just like to hear your $.02


Here is what I see right now. There seems to be storm after storm lined up, beginning with this one over the weekend. The question remains if the front that is associated will usher in enough cold air. Right now we are on the border between highs in the 30's and highs in the upper 40's The 540 which I have mentioned before (snow line) is sitting just north of the Upper Peninsula and when we get these cold shots it dips down and then retreats north. The timing is just a little off when we get the moisture.

Dont forget take for instance the Dakotas it was in the 70's 3 days ago and now they are expecting a foot of snow in the lower elevations.


----------



## Eyesell

Guys I don't mean to be a jerk but why not move this conversation to the weather forum, I keep getting notified that there is discussion in this thread but it's 90% about you alls weather predictions.

I thought the Mi thread was for that to a limit, but with winter coming ( i know we're all weather people ) this is all that is being discussed here.

This is just my .02 cents worth and I don't mean to offend any fellow plowers out there


----------



## Superior L & L

Eyesell;625838 said:


> Guys I don't mean to be a jerk but why not move this conversation to the weather forum, I keep getting notified that there is discussion in this thread but it's 90% about you alls weather predictions.
> 
> I thought the Mi thread was for that to a limit, but with winter coming ( i know we're all weather people ) this is all that is being discussed here.
> 
> This is just my .02 cents worth and I don't mean to offend any fellow plowers out there


O no I am offended now. Michgan thread = Michigan "stuff"

Stuff=plowing and weather and salt supply and wives and etc


----------



## TheXpress2002

Eyesell;625838 said:


> Guys I don't mean to be a jerk but why not move this conversation to the weather forum, I keep getting notified that there is discussion in this thread but it's 90% about you alls weather predictions.
> 
> I thought the Mi thread was for that to a limit, but with winter coming ( i know we're all weather people ) this is all that is being discussed here.
> 
> This is just my .02 cents worth and I don't mean to offend any fellow plowers out there


Sorry bud next time I will PM him instead. I did turn off that feature so that it does not notify me when someone posts.


----------



## terrapro

TheXpress2002;626006 said:


> Sorry bud next time I will PM him instead. I did turn off that feature so that it does not notify me when someone posts.


i think majority rules here and I for one vote to keep Xpresses forecasts here, it definately relates to more than one person so please dont take it to pm's.

thanks again Xpress for your fine work.

on another note, anyone else in the livingston county area get a call to quote a sub-division road over by the GM proving grounds today?


----------



## Superior L & L

Im all for keeping the forecasts coming also. If you dont like it dont subscribe to thread !! or move out of Michigan!!!!!

O and i didnt get a call about that sub by the proving grounds Why dont you give me the contact info and I'll find out why they didnt call me


----------



## terrapro

Superior L & L;626026 said:


> O and i didnt get a call about that sub by the proving grounds Why dont you give me the contact info and I'll find out why they didnt call me


lol, funny guy right there. i need this account to fill a LARGE void in my route this year. im crossing my fingers.

when my route is full id be more than happy to send extras to the guys here on the site.


----------



## firelwn82

Well sorry dude but your gonna lose your request. The weather bulletins will keep coming I hope. Express has some mad skills when it comes to the weather and it's always pretty dang close to accurate every time.


----------



## dbdrgr150

I also vote for Xpress to keep up the weather updates.


----------



## smoore45

Keep up with the forecasts Xpress! Much better than the local weather guys. Thanks! :salute:


----------



## Luther

Superior L & L;625873 said:


> O no I am offended now. Michgan thread = Michigan "stuff"
> 
> Stuff=plowing and weather and salt supply and wives and etc





terrapro;626011 said:


> i think majority rules here and I for one vote to keep Xpresses forecasts here, it definately relates to more than one person so please dont take it to pm's.
> 
> thanks again Xpress for your fine work.





Superior L & L;626026 said:


> Im all for keeping the forecasts coming also. If you dont like it dont subscribe to thread !! or move out of Michigan!!!!!





firelwn82;626133 said:


> Well sorry dude but your gonna lose your request. The weather bulletins will keep coming I hope.





dbdrgr150;626138 said:


> I also vote for Xpress to keep up the weather updates.





smoore45;626325 said:


> Keep up with the forecasts Xpress! Much better than the local weather guys. Thanks! :salute:


What they said. Keep it coming X.....we got ya covered. :salute:


----------



## Eyesell

Think I hit a nerve :crying: sorry, not my intent, think I'll just take Superior's suggestion and move out of Mi


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Heck, I'm on the other side of the state and I like to read Xpress's forecasts. I still am wondering if he's witch\warlock\something. Last year he was way, way, way more accurate than anybody else. 

It also helped me with a few even though I am on the other side. 

Keep up the great work!


----------



## Eyesell

Hey I too read them, all I was thinking is with so many people interested in his predictions maybe there should be a MICHIGAN weather forum. 

Here we could continue to discuss everything else that I enjoy reading with regards to plowing in the MI areas, that's all.

But I'm cool with it the way it is, it was just a thought, majority rules !!


----------



## TheXpress2002

I just want to make sure everyone is happy and content. I am always open to suggestions positive or negative, so no hard feelings.

As the saying goes "Let there be peace" I say "Let there be snow"


----------



## Eyesell

TheXpress2002;626478 said:


> I just want to make sure everyone is happy and content. I am always open to suggestions positive or negative, so no hard feelings.
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> Trust me, based on past replies everyone including myself are pleased with the content, so keep up the good work !


----------



## Lawn Vet

Eye- 
Glad your not sore. I read this post everyday and like to just see activity, whether it is useful to me or not. Keeps us on the same page being supporters of one another instead of foes. But you may be right to want to move out of the state. These auto co's go down and we'll all be hurting for accounts unless you're in with the banks that'll own more homes. 

And soon if you do make a buck $.99 of it'll be in the Bamanator's hands to help spread that buck around.

Speaking of bucks - terrapro, screw your brother. That burns me when I hear crap like that. I've spent years in the woods and the only buck I've ever seen like that was a MONSTER charging out of the cattails of a ditch trying like hell to make swiss cheese of my passenger side door at 1a.m. I'll be happy to take any mature buck this year. Last year my trip got cut short due to family and I left camp skunked.


----------



## terrapro

Lawn Vet;626889 said:


> Speaking of bucks - terrapro, screw your brother. That burns me when I hear crap like that. I've spent years in the woods and the only buck I've ever seen like that was a MONSTER charging out of the cattails of a ditch trying like hell to make swiss cheese of my passenger side door at 1a.m. I'll be happy to take any mature buck this year. Last year my trip got cut short due to family and I left camp skunked.


the worst part is he was only 15 when he shot that buck on OPENING day of the youth hunt at 7am!!!

like i said he is spoiled for life lol

if it makes you feel any better ive been completly skunked the last 3 years because worked picked up and i was busy enough with family life where i couldnt get back out.

maybe this year


----------



## Scenic Lawnscape

not to make matters worse when it comes to seeing deer, but I have only been out 3 times this year for about 4 hours each time and I have seen 5 bucks and about 12 does mostly 6 points and a few 8 points

I also seen a 4 point in my driveway tuesday and I live in the city, and he was not bothered by me standing there. You could smell the rut(musky smell)


----------



## Leisure Time LC

I am going north on the Friday the 14th for a few days up to a week. The length will be determined by the weather.

What do you think Express, will it be safe to go north for a few days and not have to worry about snow down here??


----------



## Eastside Eric

looking for a plow for a 2006 Dakota. Any ideas?


----------



## Summerlawn

How about a Blizzard 680lt for that Dakota? I have one for sale if you are interested.


----------



## Eastside Eric

summerlawn

I sent you a pm


----------



## Summerlawn

and I have replied....let me know what you think


----------



## terrapro

remmers;627086 said:


> I also seen a 4 point in my driveway tuesday and I live in the city, and he was not bothered by me standing there. You could smell the* rut(musky smell*)


that is not a good sign. that means the rut is on the move north already.


----------



## Eastside Eric

Leisure Time LC;627097 said:


> What do you think Express, will it be safe to go north for a few days and not have to worry about snow down here??


hope it's not suppose to snow, I'd like to get some venison since I have been skunked with my bow this year.


----------



## TheXpress2002

Here is the update today for next weekend that a few people here have been asking about. Below is taken from the latest run of the GFS for next Friday night Saturday morning. If this hold true this will be one heck of a snowfall for this early in the season. A few factors to keep in mind once again. Temps, if they hold constant in the lower 40's the ground will start to give and cool off this week. Second, will the cold air associated make a hard push south.

They past few runs are staying constant that there will be a storm that develops. Now the question will be east or west of the Appalachians here is what it looks like the past few runs........ (540 line (blue line) and north is snow)

After next weekend we are going into a VERY and I mean VERY active storm pattern. 15th, 20th, 24th


----------



## Superior L & L

TheXpress2002;627650 said:


> Here is the update today for next weekend that a few people here have been asking about. Below is taken from the latest run of the GFS for next Friday night Saturday morning. If this hold true this will be one heck of a snowfall for this early in the season. A few factors to keep in mind once again. Temps, if they hold constant in the lower 40's the ground will start to give and cool off this week. Second, will the cold air associated make a hard push south.
> 
> They past few runs are staying constant that there will be a storm that develops. Now the question will be east or west of the Appalachians here is what it looks like the past few runs........ (540 line (blue line) and north is snow)
> 
> After next weekend we are going into a VERY and I mean VERY active storm pattern. 15th, 20th, 24th


Come on Xpress can you make it wait till December that way we can finish up the landscape season!


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Superior L & L;627684 said:


> Come on Xpress can you make it wait till December that way we can finish up the landscape season!


Not Dec, but anytime after next Saturday is fine. Finally taking my son deer hunting and he is looking forward to it just a tad, to say the least.


----------



## Luther

I'm with Superior on this one.......make it wait until after Thanksgiving! Then please give us plenty of frequency!!


----------



## procut

TCLA;627760 said:


> I'm with Superior on this one.......make it wait until after Thanksgiving! Then please give us plenty of frequency!!


I agree, my goal is always to have the lawn/landscape stuff all wrapped up by thanksgiving, and then sit back and wait for snow.


----------



## smoore45

Hey Express, where do you get those models from? Is there a website or service that provides those?


----------



## Superior L & L

smoore45;628170 said:


> Hey Express, where do you get those models from? Is there a website or service that provides those?


magicians never tell their secrets !!!!!!!


----------



## smoore45

Superior L & L;628211 said:


> magicians never tell their secrets !!!!!!!


No, No. Not expecting to unlock the secrets, just curious where you get your maps. We could probably all look at the same maps that Xpress does, but i don't think we would have the insight. It is all just very interesting to me.


----------



## terrapro

anyone interested in a project boat. its a 16ft fiberglass alumacraft with a 100hp evinrude outboard. i need to just get rid of it, too many projects going on right now. will gladly take trades.

http://grandrapids.craigslist.org/boa/909461408.html


----------



## TheXpress2002

Since a few are asking how to follow what I am posting. Below is the next run that has come out for next weekend.

The tighter circle (red backround lines) that is over Ontario is the low pressure system that show it more defined than the previous run. As we can see it is still showing the track west of the Appalachians. Notice though the 540 line (blue line) shifted further west with this run placing us right now on the border of rain and snow.

The other models will provide more detail once we get a little closer like Tuesday night


----------



## ChaseCreekSnow

Hey Guys, Don't want to hi- jack this thread...Just want to say hi to everyone out there on plow site. I'm new to plowing on my own this year as I worked for another company the past few seasons as a shoveler/blower operator.I own a small lawn/landscape company and have secured a job as a sub for a large local company plowing with my truck...03 f250 diesel with an 8 foot unimount that i installed myself. Ive got a bit of experience as a plow truck driver so im sure this year I will learn a lot. I will also be driving a medium size dump for this company with a liquid de-icer unit installed in the back...does anyone have any experience with liquid de-icers?

Ive been following this thread for some time and am very interested in the weather predictions everyone has come up with....Im located in farmington hills and last winter we got hammered pretty good...it seems as you go further north towards the straits and all the inland lakes they tend to get more..Is this a phenomena of lake effect off the smaller lakes or just a matter of coincidence of location?

Hoping to get my clean-ups done before the white stuff hits the ground....I think we all got screwed last year big time...hopefully we dont get a repeat!! Ive got too much to do!!!

So anyhow, good reading thus far! Look forward to talking to everyone in the future...hopefully we all make some major payup this winter!!! Cheers.


----------



## Leisure Time LC

ChaseCreekSnow;628754 said:


> Hey Guys, Don't want to hi- jack this thread...Just want to say hi to everyone out there on plow site. I'm new to plowing on my own this year as I worked for another company the past few seasons as a shoveler/blower operator.I own a small lawn/landscape company and have secured a job as a sub for a large local company plowing with my truck...03 f250 diesel with an 8 foot unimount that i installed myself. Ive got a bit of experience as a plow truck driver so im sure this year I will learn a lot. I will also be driving a medium size dump for this company with a liquid de-icer unit installed in the back...does anyone have any experience with liquid de-icers?
> 
> Ive been following this thread for some time and am very interested in the weather predictions everyone has come up with....Im located in farmington hills and last winter we got hammered pretty good...it seems as you go further north towards the straits and all the inland lakes they tend to get more..Is this a phenomena of lake effect off the smaller lakes or just a matter of coincidence of location?
> 
> Hoping to get my clean-ups done before the white stuff hits the ground....I think we all got screwed last year big time...hopefully we dont get a repeat!! Ive got too much to do!!!
> 
> So anyhow, good reading thus far! Look forward to talking to everyone in the future...hopefully we all make some major payup this winter!!! Cheers.


Welcome to plowsite..


----------



## sno&go

NO, no snow yet. Still have 9 boats to shrinkwrap. Everything is winterized but too windy to shrink. Snow can wait til after Thanksgiving


----------



## terrapro

ChaseCreekSnow;628754 said:


> Hey Guys, Don't want to hi- jack this thread...Just want to say hi to everyone out there on plow site. I'm new to plowing on my own this year as I worked for another company the past few seasons as a shoveler/blower operator.I own a small lawn/landscape company and have secured a job as a sub for a large local company plowing with my truck...03 f250 diesel with an 8 foot unimount that i installed myself. Ive got a bit of experience as a plow truck driver so im sure this year I will learn a lot. I will also be driving a medium size dump for this company with a liquid de-icer unit installed in the back...does anyone have any experience with liquid de-icers?
> 
> Ive been following this thread for some time and am very interested in the weather predictions everyone has come up with....Im located in farmington hills and last winter we got hammered pretty good...it seems as you go further north towards the straits and all the inland lakes they tend to get more..Is this a phenomena of lake effect off the smaller lakes or just a matter of coincidence of location?
> 
> Hoping to get my clean-ups done before the white stuff hits the ground....I think we all got screwed last year big time...hopefully we dont get a repeat!! Ive got too much to do!!!
> 
> So anyhow, good reading thus far! Look forward to talking to everyone in the future...hopefully we all make some major payup this winter!!! Cheers.


welcome to plowsite. where are you located?


----------



## firelwn82

Terra he said he's from the Farmington Hills are, GEEEEZZZ. ha ha. 

Welcome Chase. but you didn't hi jack the thread.


----------



## ChaseCreekSnow

I've been following this weather discussion of yours for some time now, Im not sure if i have read this correctly but snow in under two weeks? Its not even gonna wait till after thanksgiving? Grrr....Ive got piles of leaf removals and cleanups to do still. It seems like we really only have two full seasons here in michigan now...summer and winter....spring and fall have been abbreviated to some extent..


----------



## superiorsnowrem

Are we really in for some snow soon. I hope not half my fleet still needs some work done, plus all the cleanups and b.s. not to mention a week off would be nice too. How soon are we talking, because within the next 2 weeks is just too soon.


----------



## terrapro

I have been having off and on flurries all day so i put the plow on and loaded up the ballast. maybe i can scare the flakes away


----------



## ChaseCreekSnow

It is very chilly today friends, the wind has that all familiar bite to it..the kind that goes right through you. I dont anticipate snow for two weeks, on the other hand last year, the day before thanksgiving had what i call a "steel rain" blowing...i remember cleaning up that day and being frozen all over..cold ass rain.

We got snowed on what...like december 2nd or 5th or something like that last year? I sense a repeat coming.... something about the smell of the air tells me that its on its way...that dry, almost sweet smell blowing in the breeze. I just hope it holds out until ive got all my gutters blown out, my leaves sucked up and everything all cleaned up....as well as my plow being all ready to go.


----------



## MStine315

I have in my log that I made a 1/2 assed salt run Nov. 23 (day after Thanksgiving). It was 13 deg. at 4 am., then a more substantial salt run, shovel on Nov. 26th, the following Monday afternoon. Dec. 2nd was my first plow event (2") if it's of any interest to anyone


----------



## Superior L & L

MStine315;629805 said:


> I have in my log that I made a 1/2 assed salt run Nov. 23 (day after Thanksgiving). It was 13 deg. at 4 am., then a more substantial salt run, shovel on Nov. 26th, the following Monday afternoon. Dec. 2nd was my first plow event (2") if it's of any interest to anyone


I remember plowing the first couple of days of December. Oh and i dont think we stopped till March.................or thats how it felt last year


----------



## lawnmasters2006

SNOWING GOOD IN OUR AREA OF BATTLE CREEK..MIGHT GET TO SALT THE BANKS AN DOCTORS OFFICES..THEY DONT LIKE SLIPS AN FALLS..payup.


----------



## Tscape

Check the year before last. I am pretty sure we plowed on Thanksgiving weekend, either '06 or '05.


----------



## magnatrac

Yup, we plowed thanksgiving morning 04. Lawnmasers, I just got home from a a weekend in chicago and I will agree it was snowing pretty good when I went through your area. My wife asked if it was going to stick and I told her no ,but I just took my dog out and my deck is white here in north oakland co. Just flurries here but you guys had some good snow earlier !!! , shaun


----------



## magnatrac

Just looked and we did plow/salt thanksgiving 04,05. It was warm in 06 but crashed just after. I know this becasue my plow was installed on my new truck the day after thanksgiving. It snowed like once in dec. and then it was warm till late jan./feb.


----------



## Metro Lawn

Turfscape LLC;630066 said:


> Check the year before last. I am pretty sure we plowed on Thanksgiving weekend, either '06 or '05.


Year before last was Dec. 07th


----------



## Tscape

Metro Lawn;630166 said:


> Year before last was Dec. 07th


Ah yes, a date that will live in infamy!


----------



## TheXpress2002

Well here in Canton all grass areas and mulch areas are covered. 


Heres to good things to comes


----------



## terrapro

TheXpress2002;630290 said:


> Well here in Canton all grass areas and mulch areas are covered.
> 
> Heres to good things to comes


what do you think express. is there any reason to think there might be accumulation? the radar shows its just going to keep coming and honestly it hasnt stopped snowing here for 4-5 hours. i think ill get up at 4am just to make sure. tomorrow is also suppose to be brisk so i dont think there will be to much melting if we do get an accumulation, we might have to plow.

payup


----------



## firelwn82

Winter is coming and I believe that we'll have some snow before Turkey day. How much I'm gonna leave up to Express with his weather smarts.


----------



## TheXpress2002

terrapro;630343 said:


> what do you think express. is there any reason to think there might be accumulation? the radar shows its just going to keep coming and honestly it hasnt stopped snowing here for 4-5 hours. i think ill get up at 4am just to make sure. tomorrow is also suppose to be brisk so i dont think there will be to much melting if we do get an accumulation, we might have to plow.
> 
> payup


There is nothing to worry about with tonight. Grassy areas only. I wouldn't loose any sleep over it tonight.

I will need to make sure my phone is charged for tomorrow with all those last minute people with contracts still out.


----------



## procut

Just dug out the records from last year. 

If anyones intested: I had an attempt at a salting run on Nov. 27 (for the "Zero Tolerance" accounts) The first push was on 12-2, commercial accounts only. The first full push where I did all residential drives and everything was 12-7.


----------



## Lawn Vet

Just got in from St. Louis tonight, soon as I hit the MI border the white was surely sticking good. Tomorrow my butt will definitely have a fire beneath it. My whole yard is covered good. Guess it is time to catch up on the


----------



## terrapro

well i did end up getting up at 4am but i could still see the grass and leaves poking through so i went back to bed for an hour.

since i wont be cleaning up any leaves i think ill go pass some fliers out and do some cold calling and see if there are any small commercials left in my area.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Had about an inch here on the west side, a few slippery spots on the roads, but most of the moisture dried before it froze. Checked at 2 and nothing, so I didn't get up again til normal time.


----------



## TheXpress2002

You'd think we had 42 inches of snow last night with how people are driving today. Has anyone listened to the traffic report this morning? I went to get my coffee, the traffic report began when I left the house and finished when I got to Starbucks.


----------



## terrapro

actually i hit 4 patches of 30-40ft ice. the county hasnt been out yet here.


----------



## ChaseCreekSnow

Isn't this a little rediculous already guys? I mean my yard is covered in snow.


----------



## Lawn Vet

Doesn't look like it'll be drying out soon either. I suppose a lot of these cleanups are going to be done wet! I hate wet leaves.


----------



## smoore45

TheXpress2002;630691 said:


> You'd think we had 42 inches of snow last night with how people are driving today. Has anyone listened to the traffic report this morning? I went to get my coffee, the traffic report began when I left the house and finished when I got to Starbucks.


Yeah, it was complete crap. A tiny bit of ice and people forget how to drive! :angry: I saw an over-turned semi this morning at I96 and I94. They had three tow trucks and some air bags trying to get that thing flipped back over.


----------



## TheXpress2002

I have decided to update the weather once a day first thing in the morning. So if people are interested in what is going to take place I will do so by 9am each day (little late today)

For this upcoming weekend the models are showing the cold is now in place. It looks like the storm will just miss us though. I believe by the looks right now the western side of Michigan (west of 131) may get clipped with 1-3 inches. Our concern here is the lake effect bands that will come across after the storm. As we all know there is no way to predict this but if one sets up we could get a heavy salting Sunday night Monday morning with temps in the upper 20's.

The cold is here to stay. If you notice the NOAA website had temps in the 50's yesterday for Saturday and Sunday and now have them at 44 and 41 respectfully.

My attention has shifted to the 20th and 24th.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

TheXpress2002;630854 said:


> I have decided to update the weather once a day first thing in the morning. So if people are interested in what is going to take place I will do so by 9am each day (little late today)
> 
> For this upcoming weekend the models are showing the cold is now in place. It looks like the storm will just miss us though. *I believe by the looks right now the western side of Michigan (west of 131) may get clipped with 1-3 inches.* Our concern here is the lake effect bands that will come across after the storm. As we all know there is no way to predict this but if one sets up we could get a heavy salting Sunday night Monday morning with temps in the upper 20's.
> 
> The cold is here to stay. If you notice the NOAA website had temps in the 50's yesterday for Saturday and Sunday and now have them at 44 and 41 respectfully.
> 
> My attention has shifted to the 20th and 24th.


Thanks for the daily updates but I really hope you're wrong on this one. My boy is going to be some kind of unhappy if I postpone Opening Day for snow. But so will his dad.


----------



## TheXpress2002

Good morning everyone.....Well.....This weekend is getting a little hairy. High temps look like they will be in the upper 30's a stark contrast to 2 days ago when they were forecasted in the 50's. I still will stand by yesterday forecast although more areas may become affected because of the falling temps. I can still see a salting Sunday night Monday morning....

Now...

Lets talk about the 20th...I dropped a brick this morning when this run posted.....we are still a few days out but this here below is a 2 day storm. This here would drop a good 4-8 inches....


----------



## bigjeeping

Screw the leaf cleanups. I would rather wait til spring than deal with wet and snowcovered crap.
Let it Snow!!!!!!!!!! 

And Thank You Xpress for your commitment to us.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

TheXpress2002;631772 said:


> Good morning everyone.....Well.....This weekend is getting a little hairy. High temps look like they will be in the upper 30's a stark contrast to 2 days ago when they were forecasted in the 50's. I still will stand by yesterday forecast although more areas may become affected because of the falling temps. I can still see a salting Sunday night Monday morning....
> 
> Now...
> 
> Lets talk about the 20th...I dropped a brick this morning when this run posted.....we are still a few days out but this here below is a 2 day storm. This here would drop a good 4-8 inches....


OOOKKKKKKKKKKKKKK, if you're saying you're in the 4-8, what does that lighter blue color mean for me???????

Should I drop 2 or 3 bricks?


----------



## Leisure Time LC

Well it looks like I am coming home from Deer Camp early this year


----------



## firelwn82

Awesome bring it on


----------



## superiorsnowrem

Turfscape LLC;178947 said:


> Does anybody know of a salt dealer in Ann Arbor? I know thw Whistle Stop in Canton, but hoping someone is closer.


For bulk I used to go to wolverine on state street but I now store some at a friends house. How much salt are you looking to get.


----------



## ParksLandscaping

*Looking for subcontractor in riverview/brownstown*

I am looking for snow subcontractors for some sites in Rverview and Brownstown. They need sidewalks, parking lots, and salting to be performed by the subcontractor. Please e-mail me at [email protected] if interested or call 248-765-7844.

David A. Parks


----------



## TheXpress2002

Good morning everyone,

There is a problem with the model program this morning and is not loading properly. I will try again later to update. Looking at the regular forecast though, we are in for it. The last couple weeks of November are going to be hell. One storm after another. The 20th looks like its now the 19th and 20th. The 24th looks like the 23rd and 24th.

I will be back later


----------



## firelwn82

Wellll BRING ON THE WHITE GOLD ussmileyflag


----------



## Leisure Time LC

Its gotta hold off another week till I get back from hunting


----------



## Eyesell

Ok so should we mount the plow, fill the salter, lol


----------



## Superior L & L

We mounted plows this morning and are getting salters ready this afternoon


----------



## magnatrac

Hmmm..... well my plow is ready except for the fact I am waiting on my cutting edges, and my truck is back in the dealer waiting on another wheel bearing !!! I think next week sounds good !!!


----------



## TheXpress2002

Here is what is happening. I am shifting back to Sunday night thru Monday at noon. Latest info suggests that moisture will be clipping us with temps in the upper 20's over night with temps in the lower 30's on Monday. I think we may be seeing 1-2 inches depending on where you are. In additon lake effect snow bands will be setting up and certain areas will recieve more. *This will be at least a salting event*

Please understand that we could see snow every other day next week. The models combine 2 different systems showing one on the 20th then the 24th. (which is what I think will happen) Others are showing 18th 20th 22th 24th which I dont see likely but everyone is forecasting that way.


----------



## lawnmasters2006

TheXpress2002;633364 said:


> Here is what is happening. I am shifting back to Sunday night thru Monday at noon. Latest info suggests that moisture will be clipping us with temps in the upper 20's over night with temps in the lower 30's on Monday. I think we may be seeing 1-2 inches depending on where you are. In additon lake effect snow bands will be setting up and certain areas will recieve more. *This will be at least a salting event*
> 
> Please understand that we could see snow every other day next week. The models combine 2 different systems showing one on the 20th then the 24th. (which is what I think will happen) Others are showing 18th 20th 22th 24th which I dont see likely but everyone is forecasting that way.


an if it don't snow...were firing u as a weather guy...lol....


----------



## firelwn82

Sorry for your luck bro but it's gonna snow. Express is rarely wrong and if he is its not by much. If he says its gonna snow expect to see flakes in the air and atleast have your salter in the ready.


----------



## lawnmasters2006

firelwn82;633491 said:


> Sorry for your luck bro but it's gonna snow. Express is rarely wrong and if he is its not by much. If he says its gonna snow expect to see flakes in the air and atleast have your salter in the ready.


i hope it does snow ive been ready trucks are too....an by the way ...im not a bro...short for brother.....lol


----------



## firelwn82

lawnmasters2006;633500 said:


> i hope it does snow ive been ready trucks are too....an by the way ...im not a bro...short for brother.....lol


Alright fine what are you then?


----------



## lawnmasters2006

firelwn82;633508 said:


> Alright fine what are you then?


well im not a bro....we got one of those for a president..im just messing w ya......lol


----------



## brian12281

TheXpress2002;633364 said:


> Here is what is happening. I am shifting back to Sunday night thru Monday at noon. Latest info suggests that moisture will be clipping us with temps in the upper 20's over night with temps in the lower 30's on Monday. I think we may be seeing 1-2 inches depending on where you are. In additon lake effect snow bands will be setting up and certain areas will recieve more. *This will be at least a salting event*
> 
> Please understand that we could see snow every other day next week. The models combine 2 different systems showing one on the 20th then the 24th. (which is what I think will happen) Others are showing 18th 20th 22th 24th which I dont see likely but everyone is forecasting that way.


What should we expect for the far eastside (macomb county) if it reaches us how much would even accumulate on driving surfaces?


----------



## alpha01

What prices are you all getting for salt this winter???


----------



## brian12281

$120/ton and $180/pallet of 80lb bags at Dales


----------



## TheXpress2002

Good Morning Everyone,

I have tried my best with what info was available regarding this weekend. All 3 models are now showing snow showers beginning Saturday night continuing into the day Sunday turning to a steadier snow accumulating 1-3 inches by Monday morning.

Accuweather is also now showing 1-3 inches. NOAA had a mix of snow and rain yesterday now forecasting all snow. Both are also stating that Monday night will also have a chance of accumulating snow more than likely due to lake effect snows.

Following that is now anyones guess. I would be safe to say 20th 24th 26th. It is still showing though 6 straight days of snow from the 20th-26th

I am off to blow out the remaining sprinklers for those who refuse to turn off their water.


----------



## Five Star Lawn Care LLC

hey express

what is your take on current ground temps...with 50s forcasted for today and tomorrow and not a whole lot of prolonged frezing temps in the future....how mch of this snow is acctually going to melt on contact.

if i remember correctly we had a sittuation very lose to this last year and ground temps inhibated a good majority of the snow from sticking to the pavement


whats your take?


----------



## brian12281

how much of this is going to accumulate on the cement though? I can see the majority only being on the grass areas. We haven't been below freezing temps too much yet I'd think we'd only expect a salting at the most. But I'm on the extreme eastside it may differ the further west you go I'm guessing? Sorry five star you posted as I was typing mine we were thinking the same thing


----------



## alternative

Forget snow, we've got way too much work to finish. Its just too early to snow and (sitck) in Michigan
I bet we get dusted, and mostly on the grassy areas.


----------



## Leisure Time LC

alternative;634562 said:


> Forget snow, we've got way too much work to finish. Its just too early to snow and (sitck) in Michigan
> I bet we get dusted, and mostly on the grassy areas.


I hope you are right. I think the ground is still to warm to stick to the pavement. I still have 12 cleanups to do and the phone keeps ringing


----------



## brian12281

I'm in mexico it's 85 sunny the waters blue and it's too hard to organize my crews from here also there's too many damn cleanups left pleeeease no snow ( atleast for the next two weeks)


----------



## magnatrac

Yeah 2 weeks is sounding good for the first snow !!! I just found out today that my truck doesn't need a wheel bearing it need the front axle shaft replaced and the part won't be here untill next week If it snows and you guys see a ford edge with a snowblower in the back go ahead and wave because it's me !!! Not all bad it does have heated seats !!!


----------



## TheXpress2002

I can understand things melting which is a given when the ground is not cold enough. There does play a factor if the air temps are cold enough to help support it though. Friday's high will be reached around the normal time of 3pm. Then drop to the low 30's overnight. Saturday's high will be met in the late morning if we are lucky, with temps falling as front pushes through. Temps will be in the mid 20's overnight. Sunday's temps look to be in the lower 30's with nighttime temps in the mid 20's. Also this will be a late day, overnight case though where sunlight will not play a factor. I am just saying we need to be ready for anything here. You don't want to wake up at 2am expecting to salt and look out and spew out a few 4 letter words when you see everything covered.

Even if this one shifts at the last minute 50 miles more west it is a whole different story; cold air in place with more moisture, 200 miles east and nothing but a dusting. (below is the latest run for Sunday you tell me if you think this will miss)

Anyways if Sunday night Monday morning winds up being a piss in the bucket, there will be a slim chance any leaves will be raked up next week.


----------



## firelwn82

magnatrac;634660 said:


> Yeah 2 weeks is sounding good for the first snow !!! I just found out today that my truck doesn't need a wheel bearing it need the front axle shaft replaced and the part won't be here untill next week If it snows and you guys see a ford edge with a snowblower in the back go ahead and wave because it's me !!! Not all bad it does have heated seats !!!


Damn Shaun sounds like you got yourself a lemon there. I think your truck see more of the Ford garage then your own.


----------



## terrapro

see you guys later im heading out early in the AM to camp. be back sunday afternoon to be ready to plow monday morning. :salute:


----------



## Superior L & L

Ok Xpress any time now you can let us know that something changed and its going south of us or its to hot and will be rain


----------



## magnatrac

firelwn82;634792 said:


> Damn Shaun sounds like you got yourself a lemon there. I think your truck see more of the Ford garage then your own.


 Yeah but you have to admit it looks good in the summer ,so i like to think of it as my 30k ''polished terd''


----------



## firelwn82

magnatrac;634949 said:


> Yeah but you have to admit it looks good in the summer ,so i like to think of it as my 30k ''polished terd''


Ha ha this is true. Damn funny


----------



## procut

I'm in the group that wants the snow to wait at least two weeks. 

I'm thinking (hoping) that worst case scenario Monday morning will be a salting for the "zero tolerance" accounts. I do have the spreader on my older truck and some salt on hand just in case. I figure I'll get it loaded up and good to go Sunday afternoon, that should gaurantee that I won't need it, lol.


----------



## Leisure Time LC

It looks like accuweather has changed the forecast for the weekend. What do you think Express???


----------



## sefh

*Vehicle Insurance*

Just wondering how to go about insuring my truck for plowing. I called my Insurance Compnay (State Farm) and they don't cover this. So, my question is, what are you guys doing for insurance if you have State Farm or other companies that don't cover this.


----------



## tom_mccauley

sefh;635492 said:


> Just wondering how to go about insuring my truck for plowing. I called my Insurance Compnay (State Farm) and they don't cover this. So, my question is, what are you guys doing for insurance if you have State Farm or other companies that don't cover this.


Try Progressive, they are cheap, and do commercial (ask for Snow Plowing & Wood Hauling)


----------



## bltp203

I use the Brooke Agency in Birmingham. They have a few companies to choose from and they look for the lowest rate for you.


----------



## Eyesell

Check this insurance thread out I started a few days back, may help you.

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?p=627507#post627507


----------



## alternative

NO SNOW NOW SNOW NO SNOW...
We still have 23 clean ups to do and they ARE getting done this year.
Forget snow.. I hate winter!


----------



## Superior L & L

December 1st is good for snow to start


----------



## TheXpress2002

Below is what I think will be the snowfall total beginning Saturday night ending Monday morning. I am not overly concerned with Saturday night and Sunday during the day but Sunday night looks to have a little kick to it that will make Monday morning's commute hell.

The system has shifted a little eastward on the latest runs today. Again though the storm has yet to develop and will be riding up the cold front as it pushes through. Tomorrow we will definitely know what will take place. NWS is on board with this storm and the triplets (for those that don't know....channel 2, 4, 7) have started to come around.

Anyways I got all the plows on and the spreaders ready.

(Red 2-4 inches...Green....2-3 inches...Yellow...1-2 inches isolated 3 inches)


----------



## Superior L & L

Is this a late April fools joke !!!!!! I need it to be Dec. 1st first snow!


----------



## Moonlighter

All ready for the snow bring it on. Thanks Express for the heads up.


-----------------------------------------------------------
Moonlight Snow Removal
"We play in the snow while you sleep!"
1994 Dodge Ram 2500 4x4 5.9L Magnum


----------



## lawnmasters2006

TheXpress2002;636243 said:


> Below is what I think will be the snowfall total beginning Saturday night ending Monday morning. I am not overly concerned with Saturday night and Sunday during the day but Sunday night looks to have a little kick to it that will make Monday morning's commute hell.
> 
> The system has shifted a little eastward on the latest runs today. Again though the storm has yet to develop and will be riding up the cold front as it pushes through. Tomorrow we will definitely know what will take place. NWS is on board with this storm and the triplets (for those that don't know....channel 2, 4, 7) have started to come around.
> 
> Anyways I got all the plows on and the spreaders ready.
> 
> (Red 2-4 inches...Green....2-3 inches...Yellow...1-2 inches isolated 3 inches)


gezzz...did u forget about the other half of the state?


----------



## TheXpress2002

The system will be east of I75.


----------



## sno&go

Actually, for the channel 2,4 and 7 viewing areas, don't expect snow to stick to NON-GRASSY surfaces. Ground temps are still a bit warm for anything to pile up. Good luck out there fella's


----------



## alternative

Exactly. WAY too early for snow..maybe upnorth but not here, especially with the 70's we had last week. Thanks for trying to get everyone geeked express, but keep your day job, or get into fortune telling! lol
On another note, to all who want/need snow this soon, obviously you dont know how to make money during the summer season and maybe you need to raise your prices. payup


----------



## lawnmasters2006

alternative;636571 said:


> Exactly. WAY too early for snow..maybe upnorth but not here, especially with the 70's we had last week. Thanks for trying to get everyone geeked express, but keep your day job, or get into fortune telling! lol
> On another note, to all who want/need snow this soon, obviously you dont know how to make money during the summer season and maybe you need to raise your prices. payup


true....lol...but did we wake up on the wrongs side of the bed this morning? or u mad cause u missed the big buck?


----------



## Superior L & L

sno&go;636526 said:


> , don't expect snow to stick to NON-GRASSY surfaces. Ground temps are still a bit warm for anything to pile up. Good luck out there fella's


I thought that about 4-5 years ago and we got 3" to plow. I kept saying oh its not going to stick but it did.

Someone told me if we get 1" per hour it will stick(dont know how true that is)


----------



## TheXpress2002

Superior L & L;636684 said:


> I thought that about 4-5 years ago and we got 3" to plow. I kept saying oh its not going to stick but it did.
> 
> Someone told me if we get 1" per hour it will stick(don't know how true that is)


This is what people don't understand, it can stick based on the snow ratio and air temps. Also I am enjoying the 50 degree weather today that was forecasted. I think we made it to 41 before temps are now down to 36 here in Canton.

What a horrible Michigan game so far. Thank god I am not there, but my fiance is......lol


----------



## flykelley

Ok Guys
I took a hour and moved a face cord of firewood that had my plow blocked in. I got the plow hooked up and sitting in the driveway now. Now that I have done all of that, there is no way we are going to get a plowable event. You can thanks me later, I still have some cleanups left to do next week. No plowable snow till after Turkey Day. I would not mind a salting though.

Regards Mike


----------



## Dhouse

Thanks Mike


----------



## Leisure Time LC

Thanks Mike


----------



## ChaseCreekSnow

Rain is all clear now....Lake effect bands forming to the northwest... I sure hope this whole thing misses us. I have too many clean-ups and leaf vacuuming to do still. It seems as if I'm on the outer edge of that map xpress showed,hopefully just a dusting or flurries but i put my plow on just in case.:realmad: And if it does snow just enough to screw me over, the temps during the week aren't ever gonna get real warm to melt it all away. 

What happened to four seasons in michigan anyhow? It seems as if we have just summer and winter.


----------



## bigjeeping

Just had a burst of 1" flakes here in a2. Now just flurries. Nothing accumulating :crying:


----------



## SpartanBill

*Looking for Western Plow*

I'm looking to pick a used 7 1/2' or 8' Western Unimount. I have mount, wires and controler, just looking for plow. Any leads would be appreciated.

Thanks
Bill


----------



## Allor Outdoor

Snow is coming down HARD in Livonia area and Walled Lake area. Nothing is sticking yet, but if it keeps up like this it won't be long before it starts. Grassy areas are slightly covered. Even it quite snowing right now, it will still be a salting event for those zero tolerance accounts. Roads/Parking lots are all wet, and with temps still dropping they are all going to glaze over.


----------



## terrapro

Mr. Allor, check your box i pm'ed ya


----------



## Sharper Edge

4 INCHES of snow 23 and M-36 on my deck starting to stick to the driveways good 1.5 inches but melting down. But 4 inches in the yard time to make the first snowman of the year...


----------



## d&rlawncare

anyone know of a good truck with a plow for sale PLEASE let me kmow. Thanks


----------



## Summerlawn

SpartanBill....I have an 8' Western for sale....email me at [email protected] and i will send you pics


----------



## PremierLand

So what is this going to do?

Melt on contact or accumulation?

I say melt on contact, I still have two weeks of cleanups left plus another week for gutters, burlap, and xmas lights. lol, I hope this snow holds off ATLEAST 2 weeks.


----------



## Leisure Time LC

What is everyone going to do? Is Anyone going out to Salt tonight?


----------



## terrapro

Leisure Time LC;638265 said:


> What is everyone going to do? Is Anyone going out to Salt tonight?


ive been sitting here wondering if i should or not. it is obvious there is NO salt on anything at all right now but if it doesnt snow again by morning im not to sure if we will have to or not.

ill be up at 3am to check though


----------



## Luther

Have I ever said how much I *LOVE* lake effect snow?

It is a wonderful thing......especially two weeks prior to Thanksgiving!



Leisure Time LC;638265 said:


> What is everyone going to do? Is Anyone going out to Salt tonight?


Yes sir, yes sir, three bags full. ussmileyflag


----------



## Allor Outdoor

There is not a doubt in my mind that we are going to be salting tonight.
Just got off the phone with all of the sidewalk crews and other drivers...we are starting at 2:30am.


----------



## Superior L & L

roads and walks are wet in our area right now. Alarm is already set for two. I dont think we will do much but some places will need a little attention


----------



## Leisure Time LC

I just got back from a few of my properties and nothing, just wet pavement. I was driving through Canton and the snow was starting to stick to the pavement and was snowing (snow squalls) pretty good. Then I got back home in Westland and nothing. I am going to go out around 2am just to be on the safe side.

Everybody be safe out there


----------



## tom_mccauley

should be at least a salting event for you!payuppayuppayup


----------



## Tscape

I'm going out and salting at 11PM then to bed with piece of mind. I'll check back at 8AM tomorrow. Somebody call me if more than an inch accumulates before 8AM.


----------



## Allor Outdoor

Anyone up in Walled Lake or Brighton areas right now? Is the snow sticking to the roads?
Thanks


----------



## Leisure Time LC

I have a buddy that lives in Milford and they have 2" on the pavement


----------



## TheXpress2002

Turfscape LLC;638492 said:


> I'm going out and salting at 11PM then to bed with piece of mind. I'll check back at 8AM tomorrow. Somebody call me if more than an inch accumulates before 8AM.


I will call you if need be. I will be out the AA way between 3 and 4.


----------



## procut

Pavement is bone dry where I am north of Lansing. Since I loaded the salt truck this afternoon, I pretty much figured this is what would happen. Just as well, I didn't want snow yet.


----------



## TheXpress2002

Has anyone been out the AA way tonight yet, and whats it like?


----------



## Allor Outdoor

Not that it means a thing...but channel 7 just reported that 2.2inches fell in A2
I assume it was on grassy surfaces....because they reported 3inches in Livonia, and there is maybe 1/2-3/4in of snow on the pavement.


----------



## cgrappler135

Just went and got my 1st load of salt from angelos and salted my 24 hr places. With just enough left over to do the doctors offices in the A.M. gotta love that! Angelos is only giving out 1 bucket per truck tonight just to let everyone know! I think my total was 2020 pounds!


----------



## BossPlowGuy04

Allor Outdoor;638502 said:


> Anyone up in Walled Lake or Brighton areas right now? Is the snow sticking to the roads?
> Thanks


i just checked my lot at oakly park and m-5 and i only put a bag down in a few spots. my novi stuff got salted and one got pushed "picky customer" and my northville lots got salted now i'm off to bed. night


----------



## Moonlighter

Hey guys checkin in here in Pontiac, 2am and the roads are mostly wet/slick, 1/2 in stuck on grass. Might get called in to salt, no call yet. 
Had a little fun with the old lady when I pulled out on to Dixie Hwy/Clarkston about 4pm yesterday, I fishtailed it she saw curb coming and grabbed the oh **** handle, straitened it out and told her to chill, it's just winter baby.
I love to play in the snow!

_______________________________
Moonlight Snow Removal
"We play in the snow while you sleep!"
1994 Dodge Ram 2500 4x4 5.9L Magnum
8' Western Pro Plow
Buyers Tailgate Salter


----------



## TheXpress2002

If you are between M-5 and 7 mile you need tons of salt. AA is dry along with Plymouth- Canton.


----------



## bigjeeping

Just got in - nothing in A2.

Shoveled 3" of snow off a wood handicap ramp in Dexter and lightly salted the lot due to slick spots. No accumulation though.


----------



## Superior L & L

We salted about 25 accounts in the flint, grand Blanc, fenton area. More like black ice than snow


----------



## firelwn82

Just salted here in Goodrich Ortonville area. North of Pine knob if your wondering, lol. Its a start but I'm greedy, which it was pushable.


----------



## Tscape

Lots in Dexter looked good after last night's salting.


----------



## Dhouse

cgrappler135;638818 said:


> Just went and got my 1st load of salt from angelos and salted my 24 hr places. With just enough left over to do the doctors offices in the A.M. gotta love that! Angelos is only giving out 1 bucket per truck tonight just to let everyone know! I think my total was 2020 pounds!


What happened to 10 tons to each company in a 24 hour period? Are they trying to please everyone with a little here and little there. Good thing I got my own salt.


----------



## Leisure Time LC

All my lots are good after the Liquid Calcium I applied last night. It melted everything in about 20 minutes and water was running towards the drain.payuppayuppayup


----------



## Dhouse

Leisure Time LC;639285 said:


> All my lots are good after the Liquid Calcium I applied last night. It melted everything in about 20 minutes and water was running towards the drain.payuppayuppayup


Is that the first time you have used liquid calcium?


----------



## Superior L & L

Leisure Time LC;639285 said:


> All my lots are good after the Liquid Calcium I applied last night. It melted everything in about 20 minutes and water was running towards the drain.payuppayuppayup


Oh come on you cannot say that and not give details!!!!

Did you buy or make the machine, Were you bought the liquid, is it staight or a blend

:redbounce


----------



## Luther

cgrappler135;638818 said:


> Just went and got my 1st load of salt from angelos and salted my 24 hr places. With just enough left over to do the doctors offices in the A.M. gotta love that! Angelos is only giving out 1 bucket per truck tonight just to let everyone know! I think my total was 2020 pounds!


From what I understand they are suspending salt pick up from their Wixom yard.....they are out and will not stock pile it there any longer.



Dhouse;639252 said:


> What happened to 10 tons to each company in a 24 hour period? Are they trying to please everyone with a little here and little there. Good thing I got my own salt.


I just drove by the Farmington location.........50+\- tons only!


----------



## Leisure Time LC

Superior L & L;639333 said:


> Oh come on you cannot say that and not give details!!!!
> 
> Did you buy or make the machine, Were you bought the liquid, is it staight or a blend
> 
> :redbounce


Yes I bought the machine and am buying the calcium,magnesium blend from Suburban Oil in Taylor.


----------



## Superior L & L

Leisure Time LC;639457 said:


> Yes I bought the machine and am buying the calcium,magnesium blend from Suburban Oil in Taylor.


Did you buy there $1000.00 machine? Happy to hear about your results


----------



## Leisure Time LC

Superior L & L;639519 said:


> Did you buy there $1000.00 machine? Happy to hear about your results


Yes I did and well worth the money. It works great.


----------



## snow plowman

just saying hello to all on here. cadillac mi here


----------



## TheXpress2002

Anyone need a wake up call in the morning? Lemme know. I have a few pickies. One in Livonia, one in Plymouth, and one in AA.


----------



## firelwn82

This one is crazy. Just depends on where you are as to what you got. I have the truck loaded and hooked up. Just gonna go out at 3 no matter what and check on the route. 
Here in Ortonville I have a half in on my drive, a mile down there road theres about 2 8-10 miles north it was coming down good and accumulating fast. I was at Genysys Hospital in Grand Blanc and the crew salting had the lot just about good and before we left the lot was white again. Damn you mother nature, make up your mind.


----------



## Tscape

TheXpress2002;640013 said:


> Anyone need a wake up call in the morning? Lemme know. I have a few pickies. One in Livonia, one in Plymouth, and one in AA.


Let me know if your A2 one is bad. My Dexter one opens at 7AM.


----------



## Allor Outdoor

Any word in the Walled Lake, Novi area? Is the pavement covered?


----------



## GreenAcresFert

Going out to check, but barely a dusting east side of Ypsi...heading out toward A2


----------



## heavy detroit

*Loader & box plow to sub up to 35 miles from Novi,MI*

Hello All

I am looking for a seasonal job for a Case loader with a 12' box plow within about 35 miles of Novi or Milford. Please send a msg. and we can talk by e-mail or phone.

Thanks


----------



## Allor Outdoor

Hey Guys, 
Does anyone know where I can get a pallet or 2 of Ice Devil?
I called Angelo's, but because I didn't buy a pallet from them last year, they won't sell it to me this year.
Kinda funny....you can buy pallets of salt, and bulk salt from them...but unless you specifically bought the Ice Devil your out of luck!


----------



## Dhouse

M-Tec in Waterford sells Ice Devil. 248-674-4833


----------



## Superior L & L

Allor Outdoor;640781 said:


> Hey Guys,
> Does anyone know where I can get a pallet or 2 of Ice Devil?
> I called Angelo's, but because I didn't buy a pallet from them last year, they won't sell it to me this year.
> Kinda funny....you can buy pallets of salt, and bulk salt from them...but unless you specifically bought the Ice Devil your out of luck!


Thats weird i called them earlyer today and asked for a price on Ice Deveil and they said they only have Professional Melt(never heard of it) It came to $7.9 per bag if you bought it by the pallet

Seams like there polices change every day on what and how much you can buy!


----------



## Allor Outdoor

You must of called the Wixom location...they are selling the "Professional Ice Melt" at Wixom, and "Ice Devil" at the Farmington location.
I stopped in there last night, and noticed that they raised the pallet price of rock salt by about $20-30. And their "policies" read a bit differently now....they were selling 10 tons of bulk salt per company during a snow storm, now they are saying that they will adjust the limits of salt on a per storm basis. CRAZY

If anyone is working in/around the Commerce/Walled Lake/Novi/West Bloomfield area and needs some bulk salt let me know. I have a few tons that I am able to part with...or if anyone needs some accounts salted let me know....I can probably help you out!



Superior L & L;640825 said:


> Thats weird i called them earlyer today and asked for a price on Ice Deveil and they said they only have Professional Melt(never heard of it) It came to $7.9 per bag if you bought it by the pallet
> 
> Seams like there polices change every day on what and how much you can buy!


----------



## terrapro

i have my pallets on order now and will be picking them up tomorrow. hopefully i wont have to even think about buying any more salt.


----------



## GreenAcresFert

Allor Outdoor;640781 said:


> Hey Guys,
> Does anyone know where I can get a pallet or 2 of Ice Devil?
> I called Angelo's, but because I didn't buy a pallet from them last year, they won't sell it to me this year.
> Kinda funny....you can buy pallets of salt, and bulk salt from them...but unless you specifically bought the Ice Devil your out of luck!


That sucks....I thought that rule was only for bulk salt. I planned on going out there to get a palet of ice devil. Well.......anybody on here buy ice devil from them last wanna get me palet. I'll buy ya beer


----------



## cgrappler135

Im at 7 mile and Middlebelt and there is a coating down! Went and checked my lots and they are all just wet from the standing salt residue from the last salting. Just in case anyone needed to know what it looks like over here.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

cgrappler135;641745 said:


> Im at 7 mile and Middlebelt and there is a coating down! Went and checked my lots and they are all just wet from the standing salt residue from the last salting. Just in case anyone needed to know what it looks like over here.


What a coincidence. My father was over that way yesterday picking up parts and said it looked like there was no salt shortage at all based on the amount of salt sitting on parking lots yet.

Not to piss you east siders off, but are you ever going to get the idea that pavement can be black in the winter? It doesn't have to be either white from snow or white from salt residue until June? Every single time I have been from Lansing east in the winter, there is salt residue on every road and parking lot that receives salt that I can see. That is overapplication.


----------



## Superior L & L

Everyone is going to liquid so soon there will be black lots again.


----------



## esshakim

*liquid spray systems...*

hey guys, i was wondering what everyones opinions are on the liquid spray systems.... http://www.spraymyroad.com/deicingunits.asp i will be buying that unit, and just wanted to to hear from people who have been using spray systems what the results are like, what solutions you are spreading. if anyone can help answer these questions reply to my post


----------



## firelwn82

That looks like a decent system. The only thing I don't like about it is the fact that the spray bar is plastic. I'm sure everyone knows that stuff happens in the winter and backing into things is a name of the game. :realmad: I see that sprayer being broken easily


----------



## Leisure Time LC

esshakim;641970 said:


> hey guys, i was wondering what everyones opinions are on the liquid spray systems.... http://www.spraymyroad.com/deicingunits.asp i will be buying that unit, and just wanted to to hear from people who have been using spray systems what the results are like, what solutions you are spreading. if anyone can help answer these questions reply to my post


I have that same system and I like it. Yes the boom could be a problem with the plastic pvc pipe, but I take it out of the reciever when I am done with that property and go onto the next. I spray my sidewalks last then take the boom out. It takes a whole 15 seconds to take it out and set it in the back of the truck.

As far as the liquid I use? I get that from Surburban as well. I used it last Sunday night for the first time on 1/4 inch of ice in Livonia and I was shocked on how well it melted it. As soon as it hit the ice you can hear it start to crack and shortly after that it was liquid and runnin towards the drainxysport


----------



## Tscape

What's the price on that unit?


----------



## esshakim

i was quoted $900 for the unit. i also didnt like the fact the spray unit was plastic and only 4 spray heads. more concernced over the plastic pvc tho. it looks to be a great unit, ill be going on monday to check out.


----------



## Scenic Lawnscape

esshakim;642140 said:


> i was quoted $900 for the unit. i also didnt like the fact the spray unit was plastic and only 4 spray heads. more concernced over the plastic pvc tho. it looks to be a great unit, ill be going on monday to check out.


Does that come with everything?

Motor and stuff like that?


----------



## Scenic Lawnscape

*looking to sub*

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=69734


----------



## Leisure Time LC

remmers;642165 said:


> Does that come with everything?
> 
> Motor and stuff like that?


Everything except the sidewalk hose


----------



## Leisure Time LC

esshakim;642140 said:


> i was quoted $900 for the unit. i also didnt like the fact the spray unit was plastic and only 4 spray heads. more concernced over the plastic pvc tho. it looks to be a great unit, ill be going on monday to check out.


mine has 6 jets


----------



## firelwn82

esshakim;642140 said:


> i was quoted $900 for the unit. i also didnt like the fact the spray unit was plastic and only 4 spray heads. more concernced over the plastic pvc tho. it looks to be a great unit, ill be going on monday to check out.


Are you kidding? Thats awesome.


----------



## Scenic Lawnscape

*Liquid sprayer question*

what about putting these spray units on a small trailer and then you can just park it when not using it, this way if you dont use all the liquid you are not driving around with it in the back of your truck?


----------



## esshakim

for $900 that systems comes with a 275 gallon tank, pump, hoses, sidewalk reel, and 4 spray jets that mount to the hitch receiver. its a great deal. and seems like it would work great. thanks for everyones opinions


----------



## TheXpress2002

Scenic Lawnscape;642339 said:


> what about putting these spray units on a small trailer and then you can just park it when not using it, this way if you dont use all the liquid you are not driving around with it in the back of your truck?


Depending on what one you get, some are skid mounted to be taken off with forks when not in use.


----------



## Leisure Time LC

esshakim;642366 said:


> for $900 that systems comes with a 275 gallon tank, pump, hoses, sidewalk reel, and 4 spray jets that mount to the hitch receiver. its a great deal. and seems like it would work great. thanks for everyones opinions


When the tanks are empty they weigh less than 200lbs. Two guys can lift out very easy


----------



## TheXpress2002

FYI. Clipper system coming through tonight. This will be mostly for the northern suburbs looking to get around an inch. Everyone else might see a dusting.

Lake effect snow showers will continue throughout the rest of the week. Don't rule out bands coming across giving us salting opportunities. Longer range is too messed up right now to make any calls. There is just no consensus and no pattern to follow. Once these models start coming together I will open my mouth, but until then I am 0-3 so far but I have a ways to go to catch up to the Lions at 0-10

Also, if someone here gets caught without salt. Please feel free to call me. I would be more than happy to help out in a pinch in the Ann Arbor, Plymouth-Canton, Livonia and surrounding areas.


----------



## Leisure Time LC

TheXpress2002;642511 said:


> FYI. Clipper system coming through tonight. This will be mostly for the northern suburbs looking to get around an inch. Everyone else might see a dusting.
> 
> Lake effect snow showers will continue throughout the rest of the week. Don't rule out bands coming across giving us salting opportunities. Longer range is too messed up right now to make any calls. There is just no consensus and no pattern to follow. Once these models start coming together I will open my mouth, but until then I am 0-3 so far but I have a ways to go to catch up to the Lions at 0-10
> 
> Also, if someone here gets caught without salt. Please feel free to call me. I would be more than happy to help out in a pinch in the Ann Arbor, Plymouth-Canton, Livonia and surrounding areas.


Express,
You are still ok in my book. At least we were prepared (I was anyway)


----------



## TheXpress2002

Leisure Time LC;642520 said:


> Express,
> You are still ok in my book. At least we were prepared (I was anyway)


It's just funny to follow these models and at 8am there is a huge storm, and at the next run at noon there is no storm on the map. Or when there is a wave coming in from the pacific and comes across the country and completely disappears when it hits Michigan (ie... like this upcoming Sunday) when you know it dosn't just drop off the map you make an assumption that there will be a storm.


----------



## terrapro

it is freezing drizzle/snow right now in livingston county. probably will have to go out and salt.


----------



## Superior L & L

esshakim;641970 said:


> hey guys, i was wondering what everyones opinions are on the liquid spray systems.... http://www.spraymyroad.com/deicingunits.asp i will be buying that unit, and just wanted to to hear from people who have been using spray systems what the results are like, what solutions you are spreading. if anyone can help answer these questions reply to my post


I am not an expert at this but have been asking LOTs of questions regarding deicing and application equipment. I have never used one of these but figure for the price they are probably ok for a starter unit.

The problem with them is the motor is a 4.5 gallon per min motor that you have to run at full speed all the time and there is no guarantee that you will even get 4.5 gpm. That will probably only last one season (replacement is only $100 so no biggy). But at 4.5 gallons per min you will have to drive 5-6 miles per hour to get the application rates that the liquid needs. This is not a big deal for small doctors offices or store parking lots but to really realize the saving you need to be using them on bigger lots. Could you see me doing 6 mph going through walmart parking lot with my 8' spray bar, id be there ALL night.

For just about the same amount of money we were going to build one (with the help of Power Joke) That would give us 9-10 gallons per min with a honda motor and in cab controller. Since we put the shopping list together today we will probably drop closer to $2000.00 but will have electric valve, in cab pressure contol, and a 1000 gallon tank, that way we dont have to fill up during the night. if we wanted to drop another $800 we could have a three lane boom with separate in cab controls for each lane. Right now to go buy something with that capacity and three lane boom it would probably run you $8-9,000.00.

Like i said i dont know a whole lot about this from "in the field" use but ive asked lots of questions to the right people on this site and other avenues and am starting to be a lot more educated on this.

PS if you have the time you could build the $995.00 model for about $500.00 if you have a spare morning

There


----------



## procut

ok, I am new to the liquid de-icing thing and know absolutly nothing. I know they work great for ice and pre-treating, but what about those mornings where you have, say and inch of snow, can you spray it and will it melt it, and in how long?


----------



## cgrappler135

Mark Oomkes;641771 said:


> What a coincidence. My father was over that way yesterday picking up parts and said it looked like there was no salt shortage at all based on the amount of salt sitting on parking lots yet.
> 
> Not to piss you east siders off, but are you ever going to get the idea that pavement can be black in the winter? It doesn't have to be either white from snow or white from salt residue until June? Every single time I have been from Lansing east in the winter, there is salt residue on every road and parking lot that receives salt that I can see. That is overapplication.


Hey as long as my customers are happy call it what you want!!! Better safe than sorry i guess.


----------



## terrapro

just got back from a quick check, nothing here to be concerned of...yet. there is a storm on the radar coming from the north that is picking up steam. looks like within the hour we will know what is going on.


----------



## Dhouse

TheXpress2002;642511 said:


> FYI. Clipper system coming through tonight. This will be mostly for the northern suburbs looking to get around an inch. Everyone else might see a dusting.
> 
> Lake effect snow showers will continue throughout the rest of the week. Don't rule out bands coming across giving us salting opportunities. Longer range is too messed up right now to make any calls. There is just no consensus and no pattern to follow. Once these models start coming together I will open my mouth, but until then I am 0-3 so far but I have a ways to go to catch up to the Lions at 0-10
> 
> Also, if someone here gets caught without salt. Please feel free to call me. I would be more than happy to help out in a pinch in the Ann Arbor, Plymouth-Canton, Livonia and surrounding areas.


If it wasn't for your forecast I would not have been prepared for the last 2 saltings we had. Its better to be over prepared then under prepared. Thanks Xpress


----------



## alternative

*Liquid de icer*

Where's John *(Metro) - he has some of those spray units...has anyone used one of his?


----------



## Leisure Time LC

alternative;643116 said:


> Where's John *(Metro) - he has some of those spray units...has anyone used one of his?


I was thinking the same thing, He has not been on here in awile. I have one of his tanks and it works great.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

cgrappler135;642927 said:


> Hey as long as my customers are happy call it what you want!!! Better safe than sorry i guess.


OK, I will. I call it irresponsible and borderline unethical as well as harmful to the environment.

Let's look at this way. If you can get your customers' grass green with a pound of N at each application (although I don't know why you would apply that much, unless you're harvesting hay, but I digress) would you apply 2 #'s of Nitrogen because, hey, my customers are happy and I'm safe knowing the grass will be green?

Or how about insecticide for grubs? Do you double the rate on that just to be safe? Or do you follow the guidelines (and label)?

IMHO, this is part of what makes this industry appear to be a lot of ignorant plow jockeys. Just to be safe, heck, I'm going to apply 50% more salt than I really need to every time, because I can and my customers will pay for it. For that matter, I'm going to start plowing at a 1/2" because it's better safe than sorry.

My customers are happy when their parking lots are free from snow and black. I get calls when I\my employees overapply because they don't like the appearance of white parking lots and salt crystals laying all over the place contributing to water pollution, air pollution, etc. And they're right, but when you get a half inch of lake effect, it's pretty dang difficult to crank the auger on the spreader controller down far enough to melt that off. Great place for liquids.

Done with my rant for now, but you did say I could call it what I want.


----------



## bigjeeping

what are people paying for 50lb bag rock salt???


----------



## terrapro

50lbs $4.75 per bag and pallet $3.90 per bag
80lbs $$6.25 per bag and pallet $5.50 per bag


----------



## bigjeeping

terrapro;643199 said:


> 50lbs $4.75 per bag and pallet $3.90 per bag
> 80lbs $$6.25 per bag and pallet $5.50 per bag


$3.90 a bag is nice.. where at? I just bought 10 pallets at $4.00/bag, which I assumed was the best price I was going to find!


----------



## Eyesell

terrapro;643199 said:


> 50lbs $4.75 per bag and pallet $3.90 per bag
> 80lbs $$6.25 per bag and pallet $5.50 per bag


Yeah where for $ 3.90 ??


----------



## cgrappler135

Mark Oomkes;643128 said:


> OK, I will. I call it irresponsible and borderline unethical as well as harmful to the environment.
> 
> Let's look at this way. If you can get your customers' grass green with a pound of N at each application (although I don't know why you would apply that much, unless you're harvesting hay, but I digress) would you apply 2 #'s of Nitrogen because, hey, my customers are happy and I'm safe knowing the grass will be green?
> 
> Or how about insecticide for grubs? Do you double the rate on that just to be safe? Or do you follow the guidelines (and label)?
> 
> IMHO, this is part of what makes this industry appear to be a lot of ignorant plow jockeys. Just to be safe, heck, I'm going to apply 50% more salt than I really need to every time, because I can and my customers will pay for it. For that matter, I'm going to start plowing at a 1/2" because it's better safe than sorry.
> 
> My customers are happy when their parking lots are free from snow and black. I get calls when I\my employees overapply because they don't like the appearance of white parking lots and salt crystals laying all over the place contributing to water pollution, air pollution, etc. And they're right, but when you get a half inch of lake effect, it's pretty dang difficult to crank the auger on the spreader controller down far enough to melt that off. Great place for liquids.
> 
> Done with my rant for now, but you did say I could call it what I want.


Whatever man!!! Have a safe winter!


----------



## terrapro

bigjeeping and eyesell pm'ed you both


----------



## Scenic Lawnscape

*Salt question*

In a pinch would table salt work, since I can get that pretty cheap at krogers LOL

Had to ask, trying to make some funny's here


----------



## Lawn Vet

SOLICITATION:
pimp with a hot female brindle boxer
looking for a male (all parts still attached) boxer
sexual relationship only
must be papered and have a great personality

pm me with questions/offers


----------



## flykelley

terrapro;643217 said:


> bigjeeping and eyesell pm'ed you both


Hi Terra Pro
Would you please pm me where you are buying salt at this price.

Thanks Mike


----------



## Metro Lawn

I figured I should stop in and say hello since everyone is starting to worry... rofl. Just been busy trying to finish clean ups and get snow equipment ready.


----------



## alpha01

Looking for an experienced plow truck driver and a Bobcat operater. When snows 2" inchesd or more. Location is Westland. Wages are from $15-20 an hour depending on experience. " Must have a good driving record". Please call Levi at 248-755-3336. Thanks


----------



## bigjeeping

alpha01;643654 said:


> Looking for an experienced plow truck driver and a Bobcat operator.... ...Wages are from $15-20 an hour depending on experience....


With all due respect that is what I pay my shovelers. payup


----------



## Superior L & L

bigjeeping;643791 said:


> With all due respect that is what I pay my shovelers. payup


I think shovelers should make more than regular drivers. They have a tough job out in the elements and very physical


----------



## Lawn Vet

Superior L & L;643796 said:


> I think shovelers should make more than regular drivers. They have a tough job out in the elements and very physical


true but a guy who can wield a shovel is easy to find...while an experienced plow driver is a bit harder and requires skills a lot of folks that end up with a shovel in their hands just don't have IMHO.


----------



## Superior L & L

Lawn Vet;643844 said:


> true but a guy who can wield a shovel is easy to find...while an experienced plow driver is a bit harder and requires skills a lot of folks that end up with a shovel in their hands just don't have IMHO.


That is true!


----------



## TheXpress2002

I just got back from dinner. Canton is an absolute mess. All roadways are a sheet of ice. I went to 96 and 275 to pick up my other truck and there also is a sheet of ice. It is also still snowing here.

Does anyone have an A2 update?


----------



## magnatrac

Ok enough snow to atleast salt here in no. ok. co. I am going to bed !!! I'll see what there is at 4:00 am plow or salt one way or another !!! I swear jerry just told me I could sleep all night a couple hours ago  One day i will get my clean ups done , spring 09?


----------



## TheXpress2002

Well maybe I am only 0-2. Does this count as a snow event for the 20th?............lol


----------



## Allor Outdoor

Walled Lake, Commerce, West Bloomfield Update anyone? I know the snow was sticking around 7:00pm, but is it still snowing? How much snow is on the ground? Plowable?

Any help would be great....thanks!


----------



## bigjeeping

a2 is icy. Going to check my lots around 4 am.. anyone need a call?


----------



## Superior L & L

In the fenton/flint area the snow that was coming down was just wet on the ground, but now the temps have dropped its like a ice rink!


----------



## flykelley

Allor Outdoor;644048 said:


> Walled Lake, Commerce, West Bloomfield Update anyone? I know the snow was sticking around 7:00pm, but is it still snowing? How much snow is on the ground? Plowable?
> 
> Any help would be great....thanks!


Waterford, Keggo Harbor 1/2 to a 1inch, snow covered and slick. Not enough to pow but I did salt.

Regards Mike


----------



## TheXpress2002

A2 south of 94 is dry as a bone. Plymouth Canton is slick. Livonia is a mess.

Back to bed


----------



## TheXpress2002

I will update later with more details but..........Sunday night into Monday is a snow event.


----------



## Superior L & L

TheXpress2002;644318 said:


> I will update later with more details but..........Sunday night into Monday is a snow event.


Is or maybe We realy need to do clean ups still


----------



## terrapro

Superior L & L;644322 said:


> Is or maybe We realy need to do clean ups still


yeah that. i even have some gutters that need to be cleaned out and i dont want to walk on an icy roof ha!

howell/brighton area was slick, that was fun. salted early then came home and went back to bed.


----------



## Dhouse

Just found out that we were robbed last night. They broke into 2 of my plow trucks and stole the western plow controllers. They didn't steal anything else in the truck. I'm so sick of this. In July we had 2 riders and everything in our trailer stolen and now this. We are located in Troy one of the safest cities in Michigan, I don't know, I'm moving to Detroit it has to be safer there.


----------



## TheXpress2002

After my quick power nap and my wonderful alarm of the dog jumping on the bed....Here is what it is showing for late Sunday night and all day Monday.

The GFS NAM DGEX and EURO models are ALL showing the storm with be heading our way. The only difference is that 2 of the models show it starting around 10am Monday the other 2 show it starting around 6 am. Moisture will be pulled up from the gulf. The system on the past 2 runs has seemed to slow down and stall over Pennsylvania, which in turns shows snow all day Monday. At this time it does not show huge accumulations but more of a steady snowfall. If I could *guess* I would say if it did not deviate 4-6 inches, but totals could be lower further south you go because sleet and ice might mix in. GFS is all snow the other 3 have a little sleet mixed in. The only reason I am leaning toward the GFS is because I do not believe the temps will rise into the 40's on Sunday and the warm up they are showing is overdone.

Pictures are below...In order GFS NAM DGEX EURO


----------



## terrapro

thieves suck

troy is one of the safest cities in MI?!

come over to my neck of the woods. its like when that fat blumbering idiot micheal moore went to canada and went opening peoples doors, you might get shot for opening a door but you can still open it. or better yet go up to the U.P. where everbody knows your name.


----------



## tom_mccauley

Dhouse;644434 said:


> Just found out that we were robbed last night. They broke into 2 of my plow trucks and stole the western plow controllers. They didn't steal anything else in the truck. I'm so sick of this. In July we had 2 riders and everything in our trailer stolen and now this. We are located in Troy one of the safest cities in Michigan, I don't know, I'm moving to Detroit it has to be safer there.


Detroit is not more violent, just better shots!!!! (ask Mill!!!)


----------



## terrapro

whats the say for tonight?! we had some flurries but from what i can tell i can sleep in. ill be up at 3am nomatter what to check.


----------



## Superior L & L

Im done till sunday night. Im going to bed with no alarm


----------



## Superior L & L

:realmad::realmad:


----------



## Leisure Time LC

Is this thing coming Sunday night and Monday going to be a plowable event or another salting??


----------



## TheXpress2002

UPDATE:

I was correct about it slowing down and stalling. The storm has changed timing slightly and seems to be more now Monday and Monday night. The track is still the exact same, with an added bonus this morning with 3 of the 4 models showing a blocking formation forming over the Appalachians which will cause this to stall even more. NWS is saying 1-3 inches. Accuweather has it at 4-6 inches.

If this block holds there is no way we will only receive 1-3 inches. The system will stall over Pennsylvania for over 10 hours meaning I would say at least 3-5 inches and more further north you go.

If any mix is to occur it will be brief and in the form of sleet late Monday afternoon before it changes to all snow.

Watch we get no sleet and temps stay where they are at and we wind up getting 6-10 inches by Tuesday....lol

I will put dinner down that NWS puts up a winter storm watch by tomorrow morning.


----------



## alternative

I so hope you and the models are wrong AGAIN..;lol. I just need one more week of clean ups and then it can snow all it wants.


----------



## Tscape

TheXpress2002;645652 said:


> UPDATE:
> 
> I was correct about it slowing down and stalling. The storm has changed timing slightly and seems to be more now Monday and Monday night. The track is still the exact same, with an added bonus this morning with 3 of the 4 models showing a blocking formation forming over the Appalachians which will cause this to stall even more. NWS is saying 1-3 inches. Accuweather has it at 4-6 inches.
> 
> If this block holds there is no way we will only receive 1-3 inches. The system will stall over Pennsylvania for over 10 hours meaning I would say at least 3-5 inches and more further north you go.
> 
> If any mix is to occur it will be brief and in the form of sleet late Monday afternoon before it changes to all snow.
> 
> Watch we get no sleet and temps stay where they are at and we wind up getting 6-10 inches by Tuesday....lol
> 
> I will put dinner down that NWS puts up a winter storm watch by tomorrow morning.


I shall guide myself accordingly. :salute: Where is dinner, just in case?


----------



## TheXpress2002

Turfscape LLC;645674 said:


> I shall guide myself accordingly. :salute: Where is dinner, just in case?


There is a place off of Jackson Road and Zeeb Road. Creekside Grill? Awesome food.


----------



## firelwn82

TheXpress2002;645684 said:


> There is a place off of Jackson Road and Zeeb Road. Creekside Grill? Awesome food.


Ill be there. Who's buying if he's not wrong though, thats a far drive so my money will be in fuel and a place to take a nap before coming back home. ha ha


----------



## Leisure Time LC

TheXpress2002;645684 said:


> There is a place off of Jackson Road and Zeeb Road. Creekside Grill? Awesome food.


Count me in for dinner


----------



## Tscape

TheXpress2002;645684 said:


> There is a place off of Jackson Road and Zeeb Road. Creekside Grill? Awesome food.


Mmmm, 30 hour brisquet!


----------



## TheXpress2002

Turfscape LLC;645708 said:


> Mmmm, 30 hour brisquet!


That or their salmon blackened.


----------



## firelwn82

Dang it, you guys are makin me hungry......


----------



## TheXpress2002

firelwn82;645716 said:


> Dang it, you guys are makin me hungry......


I know I am about to bust out the George Foreman and throw some of the frozen salmon I have left over, and have me a hell of a breakfast


----------



## firelwn82

TheXpress2002;645720 said:


> I know I am about to bust out the George Foreman and throw some of the frozen salmon I have left over, and have me a hell of a breakfast


The George Foreman is by far the best investment I have ever made. I hardley ever use my stove.


----------



## Leisure Time LC

TheXpress2002;645720 said:


> I know I am about to bust out the George Foreman and throw some of the frozen salmon I have left over, and have me a hell of a breakfast


We have the family size one and love it. By far better than the stove for cooking meats


----------



## Sharper Edge

Bring on the SNOW, I say we eat either way..


----------



## terrapro

Sharper Edge;646296 said:


> Bring on the SNOW, I say we eat either way..


i pretty much gave up on cleanups so the extra money in the bank at the end of the month would be nice.


----------



## MStine315

I think(hope) the guy who does the NOAA Durand forecast is a little more aggresive than the others...

*Monday...Snow. Accumulations 2 to 4 inches possible. Highs 33 to 37. Southwest winds 5 to 15 mph...turning to northwest late. Chance of snow 80 percent.

Monday Night...Snow showers likely. Additional accumulations 1 to 2 inches possible. Otherwise brisk. Lows 27 to 31. Northwest winds 10 to 15 mph around midnight...increasing to 15 to 25 mph. Chance of snow 60 percent.*

Here's the weird thing, the NOAA forecasts for Lansing, Saginaw, Clarkston, Rochester, and Flint show no amounts and just rain/snow or snow showers. Hmmmm.


----------



## Five Star Lawn Care LLC

terrapro;646349 said:


> i pretty much gave up on cleanups so the extra money in the bank at the end of the month would be nice.


yup im in the same boat as you....im doing some clean-ups tomorrow then monday morning the leaf box is comming off and our dump truck will be in full snow mode...


----------



## Leisure Time LC

Five Star Lawn Care LLC;646365 said:


> yup im in the same boat as you....im doing some clean-ups tomorrow then monday morning the leaf box is comming off and our dump truck will be in full snow mode...


my box is coming off tomorrow and put away until spring. I got one plow on this afternoon and the other 3 will be on tommorrow, get a load of liquid deicer,pretreat on monday and wait to see what mother nature throws at us...


----------



## Five Star Lawn Care LLC

Leisure Time LC;646374 said:


> my box is coming off tomorrow and put away until spring. I got one plow on this afternoon and the other 3 will be on tommorrow, get a load of liquid deicer,pretreat on monday and wait to see what mother nature throws at us...


i have very limited knowlenge with liquid products....but will it be effective if you apply it then it rains before it turns to snow....seems like a high likely hood of it either being diluted enough to be rendered ineffective or simple just be washed away down the sewers....

like i said i dont know much but im trying to gain a little more knowledge on the product and its processes


----------



## Superior L & L

from what i understand

Rain = no pretreating


----------



## Leisure Time LC

Five Star Lawn Care LLC;646380 said:


> i have very limited knowlenge with liquid products....but will it be effective if you apply it then it rains before it turns to snow....seems like a high likely hood of it either being diluted enough to be rendered ineffective or simple just be washed away down the sewers....
> 
> like i said i dont know much but im trying to gain a little more knowledge on the product and its processes


I pre treated last sunday while the ground was saturated from the rain on saturday and none of my lots froze up on sunday night. It made a believer out of me.


----------



## Leisure Time LC

Accuweather has changed the forecast for Monday... They are now saying 2.2 inches for Monday and Monday night. They were originally calling for 4.6 inches in my area


----------



## Superior L & L

Leisure Time LC;646434 said:


> Accuweather has changed the forecast for Monday... They are now saying 2.2 inches for Monday and Monday night. They were originally calling for 4.6 inches in my area


Sweet by tonight it will be 1" then another 1",
tomorrow morning it willl be "flurrys" 
and when it comes monday afternoon it will be rain

and we will be doing clean ups Tuesday morning ....


----------



## terrapro

Superior L & L;646693 said:


> Sweet by tonight it will be 1" then another 1",
> tomorrow morning it willl be "flurrys"
> and when it comes monday afternoon it will be rain
> 
> and we will be doing clean ups Tuesday morning ....


LOL well its either cleanups or plowing

i wouldnt mind salting tonight, plowing tomorrow, and then plowing tuesday


----------



## Superior L & L

No snow for one more week please,

One truck at Monroe getting worked on, 
One push box getting some metel fixed at the welders
and the liquid deicer is still in the works!

But either way if it snows we willl have everything taken care of, we always do


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Five Star Lawn Care LLC;646380 said:


> i have very limited knowlenge with liquid products....but will it be effective if you apply it then it rains before it turns to snow....seems like a high likely hood of it either being diluted enough to be rendered ineffective or simple just be washed away down the sewers....
> 
> like i said i dont know much but im trying to gain a little more knowledge on the product and its processes


It all depends. There is no set answer.


----------



## TheXpress2002

Mix beginning Monday around noon changing to all snow by 4 pm and continue overnight and into Tuesday morning ending around noonish. Total accumulation of 3-5 inches. With the timing now some places might get 2 plowings.

On the backside of this though lake effect snow will now be effecting us. Looks to be another salting Wednesday morning.

Longer range all hell breaks loose beginning Friday. I don't even want to post those models yet because they look ridiculous. AND THE HIGH TEMPS WILL BE IN THE LOW TEENS. Will update when the time comes.


----------



## Five Star Lawn Care LLC

TheXpress2002;646905 said:


> Mix beginning Monday around noon changing to all snow by 4 pm and continue overnight and into Tuesday morning ending around noonish. Total accumulation of 3-5 inches. With the timing now some places might get 2 plowings.
> 
> On the backside of this though lake effect snow will now be effecting us. Looks to be another salting Wednesday morning.
> 
> Longer range all hell breaks loose beginning Friday. I don't even want to post those models yet because they look ridiculous. AND THE HIGH TEMPS WILL BE IN THE LOW TEENS. Will update when the time comes.


seems to me like the latest GFS/NAM models are begining to back off on the precip for the monday night timeframe.(comparing to 24 hours ago)..a little bit for early tuesday morning


----------



## flykelley

Hi Guys
Finished my last clean ups today, I HATE LEAVES right now. Leaf Box is coming off in the am, salter going on. I am ready for the snow, bring it on. By the way my phone has been ringing off the hook for the last week, people still looking for snow contractors, been a real weird year.

Regards Mike


----------



## TheXpress2002

Typing from the blackberry at the pathetic Lions game so I will make it quick so I can leave.

Usually NWS makes snow accumulations 48 hours in advance and they have yet to do so. (besides the outlook) I am shocked by this and they will be making their call last minute (4:59. 10:59 or 5:29 tomorrow AM)


Also the phone has been ringing like crazy also. Nothing like last minute.

Will take a look at the models when I get back in.


----------



## flykelley

TheXpress2002;647305 said:


> Typing from the blackberry at the pathetic Lions game so I will make it quick so I can leave.
> 
> Usually NWS makes snow accumulations 48 hours in advance and they have yet to do so. (besides the outlook) I am shocked by this and they will be making their call last minute (4:59. 10:59 or 5:29 tomorrow AM)
> 
> Also the phone has been ringing like crazy also. Nothing like last minute.
> 
> Will take a look at the models when I get back in.


Hi Express
I have been looking at the radar and Sat images and I don't see where the moisture is coming from, the gulf or the front out to the west? Also looks like the winds may stay from the south which would keep this more rain than snow. Help me understand all of the mess.
P.S. Why would you waste your time going to see the Lions?
Thanks Mike


----------



## TheXpress2002

flykelley;647323 said:


> Hi Express
> I have been looking at the radar and Sat images and I don't see where the moisture is coming from, the gulf or the front out to the west? Also looks like the winds may stay from the south which would keep this more rain than snow. Help me understand all of the mess.
> P.S. Why would you waste your time going to see the Lions?
> Thanks Mike


The moisture will be pulled up from the gulf and then the low will stall out over Pennsylvania and Ontario wrapping everything back around. The winds will initially be from the south hence the moist flow. The winds can be from the south but the temps will be below freezing to support the snow.

We had tickets from a Cass Community fundraiser that we won during the fireworks downtown.


----------



## TheXpress2002

Miz047>049-053>055-060>063-068>070-075-076-082-083-242130-
midland-bay-huron-saginaw-tuscola-sanilac-shiawassee-genesee-lapeer-
st. Clair-livingston-oakland-macomb-washtenaw-wayne-lenawee-monroe-
416 pm est sun nov 23 2008

this hazardous weather outlook is for portions of southeast
michigan.

.day one...through tonight

no hazardous weather is expected at this time.

.days two through seven...monday through saturday

snow will develop and expand across southeast michigan on monday
as a low pressure system moves through the great lakes. Snow
accumulations will range from one to three inches for areas along
and north of an ann arbor to detroit line. Highest amounts will
occur across locations north of i-69.

Additional accumulations are expected through tuesday as moisture
moves in behind the departing low. The potential exists for as
much as 3 to 6 inches of additional snow for portions of the
thumb. Elsewhere...accumulations of up to 2 inches are possible
during this time.


----------



## Superior L & L

If they gave more tickets away maybe it would have been on tv .

but who needs to watch, we know they will not win

 lions


----------



## Leisure Time LC

Well I got 3 out of 4 ready, ran out of daylight


----------



## Leisure Time LC

Here is me and our foster child, I'm on the laptop looking to see how Express is calling the next storm


----------



## TheXpress2002

Aright I have torn apart the models: 

Snow from Monday at 3pm until 6pm Tuesday. Again for a storm total of 3-5. North of 69 will receive more possibly 6-10 due to lake effect. If the front slows down as it comes through and the low rides up the front more moisture will interact with the cold air meaning more snow for us. I would not be surprised by the way the system has slowed already if it does not continue to do so, and the models may not be accounting for this, leaving forecasters in limbo with snow totals.

We will see what the triplets say right now.

EDIT... What a joke. Channel 7 says 1-3 with heavier north. Channel 4 says 1 inch or less


----------



## Five Star Lawn Care LLC

what timeframes are we most likely to see these ammounts of snow in?...just trying to set-up a game plan


----------



## Five Star Lawn Care LLC

Leisure Time LC;647451 said:


> Here is me and our foster child, I'm on the laptop looking to see how Express is calling the next storm


how old is she?


----------



## Leisure Time LC

Five Star Lawn Care LLC;647545 said:


> how old is she?


she will be 14 months on the 28th


----------



## FIREDUDE26

Tonight: Mostly cloudy, with a low around 26. South southwest wind around 8 mph. 

Monday: Rain and snow. High near 38. South southwest wind around 9 mph. Chance of precipitation is 100%. Little or no snow accumulation expected. 

Monday Night: Snow. Steady temperature around 34. West wind between 9 and 16 mph, with gusts as high as 24 mph. Chance of precipitation is 80%. Little or no snow accumulation expected. 

Tuesday: A 50 percent chance of snow showers. Cloudy, with a high near 36. Breezy, with a west northwest wind between 18 and 21 mph, with gusts as high as 30 mph. 

Tuesday Night: A 30 percent chance of snow showers. Mostly cloudy, with a low around 28. Northwest wind between 14 and 16 mph, with gusts as high as 24 mph


----------



## Sharper Edge

I'm ggoing with Xpress.. Bring on yhe snow


----------



## Superior L & L

Sharper Edge;647622 said:


> I'm ggoing with Xpress.. Bring on yhe snow


yer but xpress is also a Lions fan...............what does he know 

Just joking


----------



## Leisure Time LC

I think it is going to be a salting event south of 8 mile.


----------



## sno&go

I'm willing to bet it'll be a salting event south of Romeo.


----------



## procut

Juding by the local Lansing forecast I'm just hoping for a salting or two.


----------



## TheXpress2002

Superior L & L;647647 said:


> yer but xpress is also a Lions fan...............what does he know
> Just joking


I am a Lions fan twice a year; the first game the season until they disappoint and loose, and on Thanksgiving


----------



## sno&go

TheXpress2002;647864 said:


> I am a Lions fan twice a year; the first game the season until they disappoint and loose, and on Thanksgiving


Oh, a "bandwagon" fan eh? no wonder your weather predictions are like the lions


----------



## Superior L & L

TheXpress2002;647864 said:


> I am a Lions fan twice a year; the first game the season until they disappoint and loose, and on Thanksgiving


----------



## smoore45

Now wait a sec, you guys can't give him a hard time for supporting the Lions, then give him hard time for being Bandwagon. Don't worry Express, you don't have to be ashamed. I too am a Lions fan! There, I said it...the first step.


----------



## terrapro

its coming down hard here in howell. started about 15minutes ago and now we have about 1/2" on the ground. just enough to cover the leaves. if it hasnt started for you guys east it will be soon.

i hate day time plowing.


----------



## TheXpress2002

How does everyone like accumulating rainfall....(scarscam) as I am salting here in canton


Awesome call 2 4 7 on no accumulation


----------



## terrapro

TheXpress2002;648414 said:


> ....(scarscam)


what the heck is scarscam  is that what gypsies do?

looks like ill be going out after lunch if this keeps up. my 1.5" trigger on my commercials is almost hit.


----------



## Allor Outdoor

Hey Fellas
I left checked on an account in Brimingham, and am now back at my office in Commerce. There is about 1/2-3/4 inch in both areas. It has stopped snowing here in Commerce for right now.

I think I am going to head home, get some sleep, and head back out around 8pm.

Sure these lots could use some salt, but I can't justify spreading salt, only to plow it all back up in a few hours!

Good luck out there guys!


----------



## Sharper Edge

Just a minor salting in A2, Maybe more tonight..


----------



## Leisure Time LC

nothing here in westland, just rain and snow mix earlier. Went by a few of my properties and nothing but wet pavement.


----------



## GreenAcresFert

Sharper Edge;648673 said:


> Just a minor salting in A2, Maybe more tonight..


Same here....light touch up salting in A2 and Ypsi. Had to melt all the sidewalks though. Doesn't look like anything else tonight/and the morning unless it all freezes, temps supposed to be right around freezing.


----------



## Superior L & L

Same here. had a walk crew come in and scrape and spread salt but within a hour or two of it sticking it was melting, since it was about 35 degrees out. No parking lot salting done since it was melting with traffic. 

This sh!t sure forces you to get the last few pieces of equipment ready and too the sites. prsport


----------



## Superior L & L

Our local weather people are saying just some flurrys overnght and tomorrow ....i hope so


----------



## alpha01

What do guys think? A Snow Ex 7500 salt spreader, Used last winter only. In good shape for $2500 ???????


----------



## Leisure Time LC

thats all they are saying for us to... Might get a salting around midnight.


----------



## Superior L & L

alpha01;648785 said:


> What do guys think? A Snow Ex 7500 salt spreader, Used last winter only. In good shape for $2500 ???????


NO DEAL

Its a USED salter. $1800.00


----------



## terrapro

here in brighton area we ended up with 2inches. plowed and salted the commercials. what do you guys say for tonight. if we get anather 1inch i will be plowing the full route by morning.

some might be upset but it is already turning into ice here. so we will have 1.5 inches of ice and 1 inch of snow, sounds like it is plow time in the morning. if its any more than 1inch its a definate 3am'er.

and if we get 3 more inches tomorrow like some are saying it will be another plow/salt event!

judging by the radar right now anything west of 23 will need attention!


----------



## TheXpress2002

Yeah I had a talk with Jerry and Chuck and I changed their minds. They now pay for my weather...lol


----------



## Superior L & L

terrapro;648960 said:


> here in brighton area we ended up with 2inches. plowed and salted the commercials. what do you guys say for tonight. if we get anather 1inch i will be plowing the full route by morning.
> 
> some might be upset but it is already turning into ice here. so we will have 1.5 inches of ice and 1 inch of snow, sounds like it is plow time in the morning. if its any more than 1inch its a definate 3am'er.
> 
> and if we get 3 more inches tomorrow like some are saying it will be another plow/salt event!
> 
> judging by the radar right now anything west of 23 will need attention!


We probably got 2" all day today but it all melted. Its snowing right now, but real light

Weather channael said less than a 1" over night but what do they know.....


----------



## terrapro

im still planing on going out at 3am. at the least ill have to salt but im hoping for a plow also.


----------



## Superior L & L

Everyone must be out working tonight ..............or sleeping!


----------



## snow plowman

well we got 3'' or more and by the morn thay are saying 2'' to4'' by the am here so will be up at 3 am to plow here


----------



## Plow Dude

All the snow looks like it has completely melted out by me. I don't think Wayne County is going to see anymore "significant" accumulation tonight or tomorrow either. Even if it does snow, I think its all going to melt again during the day.


----------



## TheXpress2002

Went for a drive this morning. In AA it started to snow again around 2:00 temp was around freezing so any untreated areas and a few sidewalks were slushy. Livonia started snowing around 2:45 but all water.


----------



## sno&go

WOW, several inches on the ground here in Mt.Clemens






















NOT!!!!!!


Hell, the ground is barely wet


Nice storm


----------



## alpha01

Man, My daily schedule gets so jacked up in the winter. Went to bed at 8 last night and woke up at 3 expecting to work. Now what do I do??? I guess I'll do some push-ups and sit-ups, maybe go for a morning jog.


----------



## dbdrgr150

looks like theres a couple inches in Lake Orion.


----------



## Leisure Time LC

I went out at 2am and nothing but wet pavement.....:crying: So much for making money today. It started to snow lightly when i took the kids to school, but i think it is going to be to warm to stick. Just my 02 cents


----------



## cgrappler135

Yeah i went out at 5:30 and all my Livonia accounts were just wet but there was a coating down at my northville accout. Basically turning to slush as i drove thru it!


----------



## Sharper Edge

So much for making money off plowing in AA. We have a good coating in whitmore lake.


----------



## terrapro

jeesh, i just got back. i left at 3am. we got a very heavy 3-4 inches and its still coming down. went to my first couple accounts and left becuase there was only an 1-1.5" where there was snow then did the commercials and by the time we were done with those we had gotten another 2 inches so i had to back track to the first ones i skipped. messed my route all up and ended up adding about an hour and a half extra to my time. grabbin some breakfast and then i should probably go back out to open up the commercials.


----------



## GreenAcresFert

TheXpress2002;649492 said:


> Went for a drive this morning. In AA it started to snow again around 2:00 temp was around freezing so any untreated areas and a few sidewalks were slushy. Livonia started snowing around 2:45 but all water.


Man....I woke up at 4 am to go out, jumped on the blackberry and saw this post went back to sleep. Your making this to easy for me. I owe ya one


----------



## alternative

Looks like Jetski69 is back as "snowngo: lol
you're too much, and your typing is a dead giveaway.


----------



## Stove

:crying: Im pissed, the wife and kids were all expecting steak for dinner tonight, guess well have to settle for a night out at steak and shake lol lol... I need snowpayup!


----------



## Allor Outdoor

WOW, what a morning!! Just getting back into the office finally.
Started at 2am, and assumed that we would just be salting...
all but 1 of my accounts needed to be plowed!!!
Talk about being caught off guard...oh well, it is done and all customers are happy!


----------



## Tscape

alternative;649628 said:


> Looks like Jetski69 is back as "snowngo: lol
> you're too much, and your typing is a dead giveaway.


That's that a-hole's former name. Funny, I forgot, but I knew it was him as soon as he posted.


----------



## flykelley

Hi Guys
Well as soon as I got the leaf box off yesterday it started snow. Installed the salter and of course it didn't want to work. Messed with it for around 30 minutes and got it running. Loaded up and did some salting yesterday afternoon. Got up at 4:30 and headed out, got a load of salt and went to Pontiac and salted a account, then off to Keggo Harbor to salt one. Hit Waterford around 6:30 and they all needed plowing. 2-3 inch's of wet heavy snow. Finished up around 10:30 am. hit the car wash on the way home, now its time for a nap.

Regards Mike


----------



## TheXpress2002

Turfscape LLC;649743 said:


> That's that a-hole's former name. Funny, I forgot, but I knew it was him as soon as he posted.


I knew it right off the bat but I decided to ignore him.

By the way what day is good for the 30 hour brisquet?


----------



## terrapro

well Xpress when is our next event going to be? let me know because i think im going to sleep until then.....


----------



## TheXpress2002

terrapro;649804 said:


> well Xpress when is our next event going to be? let me know because i think im going to sleep until then.....


I havent looked because I seem to jinx everything when I open my mouth.


----------



## Superior L & L

WOW ............started at 1:30 am heading out to salt but i called some guys in to clean up some lots so we didnt burn up so much salt. It snowed all night and by 6:00am all the salted lots were building up good. 
We changed and went to plowing, plowed all but a couple of the bigger lots as they were slush. 
My last two crews are wrapping up clean up of slush and residential.

so much for 1" or less as the TV people said. We had a heavy wet 3"


----------



## Superior L & L

Xpress when will i be working next........................forget the weather guys.


----------



## terrapro

TheXpress2002;649816 said:


> I havent looked because I seem to jinx everything when I open my mouth.


hey i ended up plowing and salting and so did a few other guys here.


----------



## Tscape

TheXpress2002;649796 said:



> I knew it right off the bat but I decided to ignore him.
> 
> By the way what day is good for the 30 hour brisquet?


I have to go to work no matter what when it snows. Any other time is good for me (except Thanksgiving weekend). Check the weather.


----------



## smoore45

Glad to hear that others in the area were able to work. I threw some salt down on the sidewalks of my accounts and that was it. We didn't get squat Downriver! :realmad:


----------



## bigjeeping

No plowing in a2.
Blew 2" of wet snow off some walks in Dexter with a BR600. First time giving it a try.. wow. Cleared over 300 ft of sidewalks in minutes.. by myself. Anyone else ever do this??


----------



## Sharper Edge

I think we all got the snow it just melted on contact or shortly after. Just a little to warm in AA for it to stick.


----------



## Leisure Time LC

bigjeeping;649916 said:


> No plowing in a2.
> Blew 2" of wet snow off some walks in Dexter with a BR600. First time giving it a try.. wow. Cleared over 300 ft of sidewalks in minutes.. by myself. Anyone else ever do this??


I kept my blowers out of the trailer when I put the trailer away for the winter. Im glad to hear it works.. I just need enough snow here to try it


----------



## magnatrac

Well I went out at 4 and it was snowing like mad I had all of my commercials done by 7 and ended up touching up the walks on the first couple. I went to plow out my subdivisons and it was a huge pain. They don't get salt and with no residue this wet stuff was glued. My truck was getting pushed all over the place and there was only 3'' of snow. I wouldn't want to think about dealing with any more than what there was !!! Anyways I did my whole route( all in n.o. co.) and was finished by 10, and then off to the day job. I ended up doing one more drive this evening. It was the hardest part of the day. On a steep hill, on a dirt road ,with an even steeper curved drive. The best part there is barely enough room to turn a truck around once you reach the top. The only reason I do this job is the guy pays real goodpayup If I ever get stuck It will take a couple chainsaws( it's in the woods) and a huge tow bill to get me out !!! I can't beleive where people build houses now


----------



## Jason Pallas

Screw snow - I had my crews out doing Fall Clean-Ups Yesterday and Today (and the rest of this week and next). We've still got a good 35-40 to go. There's no snow in GP but my home in Nothern Macomb still has a couple of inches. It's weird to drive into work through the snow to go do clean-ups where there's no snow. I hate snow.


----------



## firelwn82

magnatrac;650198 said:


> Well I went out at 4 and it was snowing like mad I had all of my commercials done by 7 and ended up touching up the walks on the first couple. I went to plow out my subdivisons and it was a huge pain. They don't get salt and with no residue this wet stuff was glued. My truck was getting pushed all over the place and there was only 3'' of snow. I wouldn't want to think about dealing with any more than what there was !!! Anyways I did my whole route( all in n.o. co.) and was finished by 10, and then off to the day job. I ended up doing one more drive this evening. It was the hardest part of the day. On a steep hill, on a dirt road ,with an even steeper curved drive. The best part there is barely enough room to turn a truck around once you reach the top. The only reason I do this job is the guy pays real goodpayup If I ever get stuck It will take a couple chainsaws( it's in the woods) and a huge tow bill to get me out !!! I can't beleive where people build houses now


I'm with ya on this one Shaun. That snow sucked ass. couldn't stop, could back drag it for nothin. The only good thing is pushing it it all got stuck together and peeled right off the pavement. Little to no salt, required.


----------



## TheXpress2002

Superior L & L;649821 said:


> Xpress when will i be working next........................forget the weather guys.


This weekend.


----------



## TheXpress2002

What is AA like tonight with this misting crap?


----------



## GreenAcresFert

TheXpress2002;650399 said:


> What is AA like tonight with this misting crap?


Haven't been out that way...live in Ypsi and theres nothing but wet pavement so far, hoping for some freeze, I have some salt still in my hopper from yesterday I need to get rid of


----------



## Sharper Edge

Accuweather says...Snow occurring on Nov 29 | Nov 30. Total amount 1.2 Inches.


----------



## TheXpress2002

Sharper Edge;650658 said:


> Accuweather says...Snow occurring on Nov 29 | Nov 30. Total amount 1.2 Inches.


We will have the same problem with temps being above freezing. This weekend will be the last of the ease on the cold conditions. After Sunday the temps will plumett and we may be lucky to see the high 20's The next time I look for a possible plow will be on or near Dec 2nd


----------



## TheXpress2002

I am not going to jinx this but take this for what its worth....


----------



## sno&go

Sharper Edge;650658 said:


> Accuweather says...Snow occurring on Nov 29 | Nov 30. Total amount 1.2 Inches.


Yeah, once again thats going to be hit & miss depending on the area you are in. With air temps above 32* it's going to take some major intense snowfall for it pile up on pavement. Hey all we can do is keep our fingers crossed.


----------



## magnatrac

TheXpress2002;651331 said:


> I am not going to jinx this but take this for what its worth....


 I am sorry but I do not speak your language !!! Chinese ? Anyways tha is a neat looking map, but what does it mean? I know that you are really good at reading those things so please keeps us posted !!! Seriously thanks a bunch, shaun


----------



## smoore45

Come on magna, you should know by now. A big "L" running from the Southwest to the Northeast means snow for Michigan! 

By the way, I spell my name the same as you do. I don't know too many that are like that. Heres to hoping this big "L" comes through.  Happy Thanksgiving everyone!


----------



## magnatrac

I guess I am the kind of guy that looks at the radar when it's snow to guess how long it will last. Predicting snow is out of my hands. I will leave that to the reident expert:salute:



Yeah you right not too people that know that right way to spell our name!!! You guys don't need to worry about it snowing. My boss ( day job )finally has tons of work booked through new years. Everytime this happens it snows alot!!! I am supposed to be in G.P. next week so that would be a good time for a big snow fall All of my work is in N.O. co. Happy Thanksgiving guys!!! ,shaun


----------



## sno&go

Right back at ya!! Happy Turkey day to all of you. Two more boats to shrinkwrap tomorrow and the heavy snow will start falling after that !!!payuppayup



Bring it!!


----------



## tls22

Happy thanksgiving, you guys are the best!




Tim:waving:


----------



## Scenic Lawnscape

Gobble Gobble To all


----------



## Superior L & L

:crying:

I wonder how bad the lions will be today!


----------



## alternative

Shaun is the girl spelling of the name.
The proper way is SEAN.


----------



## Tscape

sno&go;652042 said:


> Right back at ya!! Happy Turkey day to all of you. Two more boats to shrinkwrap tomorrow and the heavy snow will start falling after that !!!payuppayup
> 
> Bring it!!


..and 69 jetskis I'm sure.


----------



## Sharper Edge

I'm Full Turkey day the official start of the snow season.. Happy Turkey Dayussmileyflag


----------



## magnatrac

alternative;652255 said:


> Shaun is the girl spelling of the name.
> The proper way is SEAN.


actually your close but you need to use a " w" not the "u" if you wan it for a girl. I have never understood ( seen ) sean to spell my name ,but each his own My wife has a book with 75,000 ( we are expecting) and the first thing i did was look up everyones name I know to see what it means. I don't know who makes this stuff up but it's kind of funny !!!


----------



## Superior L & L

Turfscape LLC;652486 said:


> ..and 69 jetskis I'm sure.


Now thats funny


----------



## Runner

Anyone do any plowing out in the Burton area? I have a church (old grocery store) out in the Belsay & Davison Rd. area. I'm going out right now to scrape it off for a friend (if anything remains), but he needs someone for a regular basis. We just don't get out that way.


----------



## TheXpress2002

Hazardous weather outlook
national weather service detroit/pontiac mi
400 am est fri nov 28 2008

miz047>049-053>055-060>063-068>070-075-076-082-083-290930-
midland-bay-huron-saginaw-tuscola-sanilac-shiawassee-genesee-lapeer-
st. Clair-livingston-oakland-macomb-washtenaw-wayne-lenawee-monroe-
400 am est fri nov 28 2008

this hazardous weather outlook is for southeast michigan.

.day one...today and tonight

no hazardous weather is expected at this time.

.days two through seven...saturday through thursday

*snow appears likely sunday night into monday as a potential winter
storm tracks from the eastern ohio valley northeast into the eastern
great lakes. A swath of snow in excess of 4 inches is possible for
all or parts of southeast michigan.*

.spotter information statement...


----------



## terrapro

alright so we are looking at sunday night, sounds good. i wouldnt mind a couple 4inch storms every week. payup


----------



## sno&go

Turfscape LLC;652486 said:


> ..and 69 jetskis I'm sure.


Yeah, I wish Easy money there.

Off to make more easy money. If any of you want a quick lesson in shrinkwrapping feel free to meet me at SunDog Marine on South River rd. in Harrison Twp...............I could use an extra hand; I'm workin solo today and have a 39' SeaRay to cover

I AM OUT


----------



## TheXpress2002

Here is whats up for Sunday night through Monday night...

There is a a strong Alberta clipper coming in carrying a good amount of moisture. There is also a storm coming from Texas also with substantial moisture. All indications at first were for only the clipper to hit us laying 2-4 inches of snow with the Texas storm heading up the east coast. Well now thats not the case we now have the Alberta clipper and the Texas storm merging over the top of us most likely laying down a much more substantial amount with a more drawn out time-frame. The probability has greatly increased the both storms will merge but we need a few more runs of the models to predict the totals. 

The snow should start late afternoon Sunday and will continue into early Tuesday morning.


----------



## TheXpress2002

Just posted by NWS....

MIZ047>049-053>055-060>063-068>070-075-076-082-083-292145-
MIDLAND-BAY-HURON-SAGINAW-TUSCOLA-SANILAC-SHIAWASSEE-GENESEE-LAPEER-
ST. CLAIR-LIVINGSTON-OAKLAND-MACOMB-WASHTENAW-WAYNE-LENAWEE-MONROE-
433 PM EST FRI NOV 28 2008

THIS HAZARDOUS WEATHER OUTLOOK IS FOR PORTIONS OF SOUTHEAST
MICHIGAN.

.DAY ONE...TONIGHT

NO HAZARDOUS WEATHER IS EXPECTED AT THIS TIME.

.DAYS TWO THROUGH SEVEN...SATURDAY THROUGH THURSDAY

SNOW APPEARS LIKELY SUNDAY AFTERNOON THROUGH MONDAY MORNING AS A WINTER
STORM POTENTIALLY TRACKS NORTHEAST FROM THE OHIO VALLEY INTO THE
EASTERN GREAT LAKES. A SWATH OF SNOW IN EXCESS OF 4 INCHES IS
POSSIBLE FOR ALL OF SOUTHEAST MICHIGAN...WITH LOCATIONS STRETCHING
FROM NORTH OF DETROIT UP TO THE THUMB POSSIBLY SEEING AS MUCH AS 8
INCHES OF SNOW ACCUMULATION BY LATE MONDAY MORNING. THOSE PLANNING
TRAVEL THROUGH THE AREA SHOULD CLOSELY MONITOR THE FORECAST AS
THIS POTENTIAL WINTER STORM STARTS TO EVOLVE.


----------



## Plow Dude

I don't think there is any avoiding this next storm. Its gonna be a whopper.


----------



## d&rlawncare

lets hope so


----------



## smoore45

Sweet! :redbounce payup


----------



## sno&go

2"-4" not exactly a whopper, but as long as I get to drop the steel I'll take it.


----------



## Leisure Time LC

2 or 3" will be a good breakin snow


----------



## TheXpress2002

There is no avoiding this storm.This is going to be a number 2 with cheese (double whopper) with a chocolate milkshake to drink at burgerking if everything holds. 

It was interesting I was flipping through NOAA website looking at the archives about a storm that developed back in what 1978 where 2 storms merged over the great lakes and wound up being one of the worst storms ever....I started thinking...


----------



## Sharper Edge

Sounds like a good way to end/start a month..


----------



## Plow Dude

sno&go;653693 said:


> 2"-4" not exactly a whopper, but as long as I get to drop the steel I'll take it.


I saw up to 8"


----------



## TheXpress2002

Plow Dude;653806 said:


> I saw up to 8"


It will ben funny when we have a winter storm warning posted tomorrow for 6-10 by Monday afternoon


----------



## alternative

latest from nws

SO...WITH THE SYSTEM FAILING TO BECOME NEGATIVELY
TILTED...SNOWFALL TOTALS IN EXCESS OF 6 INCHES CAN PROBABLY BE RULED OUT.

THE CITY OF DETROIT) AND POINTS SOUTH ALONG THE WESTERN LAKE ERIE SHORELINE WHERE TOTALS MAY BE CLOSER TO 2 INCHES

WILL ALSO NEED TO BE LEARY OF THE DRY SLOT WHICH SHOULD SNEAK INTO THE SOUTH HALF OF THE CWA SUNDAY EVENING/NIGHT.

Here is what accuweather says: Snow occurring on Nov 30 | Dec 3. Total amount 1.8 Inches


----------



## sno&go

Plow Dude;653806 said:


> I saw up to 8"


Maybe in Ironwood.....LOL


----------



## Eyesell

Plow Dude;653806 said:


> I saw up to 8"


Watched all new channels this morning and all they are calling for 2" South of Detroit, anything West of Telegraph maybe 3".


----------



## cgrappler135

Yeah i seen all 3 channels saying pretty much 2"- 3". But i know that this is michigan and like Express said "watch em throw up a warning later". Thats what'll happen! It would be nice to get a couple saltings out of this storm though!


----------



## Jason Pallas

Plow Dude;653580 said:


> I don't think there is any avoiding this next storm. Its gonna be a whopper.


Ah yes - the curse of death..... as the weather services continue to downgrade the impact of this "storm". 
I'm glad - we've still got a good 25-30 fall clean-ups to go. Good. I hate snow. Bah! Humbug! It should be illegal for it to snow before December 15th.


----------



## TheXpress2002

Yes they do keep downplaying this storm, because they think this dry pocket with be coming into play. It is visable on the models but the pocket is over Cleveland. The latest models have pushed the center of the low back further east more over Cleveland meaning more snow without the dry pocket.

Lets just wait and see, but my safe bet is on 3" - 6" with the higher amounts being west of 23 and north of 696

The NWS issues all watches advisories and warnings 24 hours in advance now compared to 48 last year. we should see an update from them before 2 o'clock


----------



## Glockshot73!

Hey guys my names Chris i used to post on here awhile back ago, kinda lost instrest cause i took a beating last year with all my accounts seasonal and 2 snowbloweres to do the job, of course it was residential only but still was no good. But this year i turned 18 got my business registered (Christos Landscaping And Construction LLC) and insured with descamps insurance. I hung a 7'6" Boss Std duty plow off my 02 dakota, i also bought a De-Icing system from Metro. I look forward to seeing a few framilar names out there this year and hope everyone the best of luck and saftey.

Trucks pics are here -> http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=67957

If any one wants any pics of the De- Icer let me know

Chris


----------



## Lawn Vet

Dodgetruckman731;654455 said:


> I hung a 7'6" Boss Std duty plow off my 02 dakota, i also bought a De-Icing system from Metro.


Hope your Dakota has some beefer suspension than typical. My main plow truck is a 1/2 ton with the same plow and that's the biggest setup I'd put on it. It will be much better than your setup for last year but it may be rough on your truck. Good luck!


----------



## Glockshot73!

Lawn Vet;654513 said:


> Hope your Dakota has some beefer suspension than typical. My main plow truck is a 1/2 ton with the same plow and that's the biggest setup I'd put on it. It will be much better than your setup for last year but it may be rough on your truck. Good luck!


Its needs a couple cranks on the torsion bars i wanna see how it sits when it has some ballast in to. If its good great but if not ill put some timbrens in the front.

Chris


----------



## Metro Lawn

I'm going with an inch of slush...lol


----------



## Superior L & L

Metro Lawn;654624 said:


> I'm going with an inch of slush...lol


me too.

JOhn, how has the liquid been going for you?


----------



## Leisure Time LC

Metro Lawn;654624 said:


> I'm going with an inch of slush...lol


I am going to have to agree. NOAA has changed it to rain/snow mix with little or no accumulation


----------



## Superior L & L

Leisure Time LC;654637 said:


> I am going to have to agree. NOAA has changed it to rain/snow mix with little or no accumulation


Good !!! :bluebounc


----------



## eatonpaving

*weather channel just issued a storm watch*

4 to 8 is what their saying...


----------



## TheXpress2002

URGENT - WINTER WEATHER MESSAGE
NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE DETROIT/PONTIAC MI
327 PM EST SAT NOV 29 2008

...SIGNIFICANT WINTER STORM POSSIBLE SUNDAY AND MONDAY...

.A RAPIDLY DEVELOPING LOW PRESSURE SYSTEM ACROSS THE SOUTHERN
MISSISSIPPI VALLEY WILL MOVE INTO THE OHIO VALLEY LATE
TONIGHT...AND THROUGH EXTREME SOUTHEASTERN MICHIGAN SUNDAY NIGHT.
A SWATH OF HEAVY SNOW IS EXPECTED NORTH OF A LINE FROM PORT HURON
TO BRIGHTON...WITH HIGHER AMOUNTS FURTHER NORTHWARD WITH LAKE
ENHANCED SNOWFALL. IN ADDITION...STRONG WINDS WILL CAUSE BLOWING
AND DRIFTING OF SNOW. THE EXACT TRACK OF THE LOW IS STILL
UNCERTAIN...AND WILL HAVE A SIGNIFICANT IMPACT ON THE PLACEMENT OF
THE HEAVIEST SNOWFALL AMOUNTS.

MIZ060>063-068>070-300500-
/O.NEW.KDTX.WS.A.0008.081130T2100Z-081201T2100Z/
SHIAWASSEE-GENESEE-LAPEER-ST. CLAIR-LIVINGSTON-OAKLAND-MACOMB-
INCLUDING THE CITIES OF...OWOSSO...FLINT...LAPEER...PORT HURON...
HOWELL...PONTIAC...WARREN
327 PM EST SAT NOV 29 2008

...WINTER STORM WATCH IN EFFECT FROM SUNDAY AFTERNOON THROUGH
MONDAY AFTERNOON...

THE NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE IN DETROIT/PONTIAC HAS ISSUED A
WINTER STORM WATCH...WHICH IS IN EFFECT FROM SUNDAY AFTERNOON
THROUGH MONDAY AFTERNOON.

HEAVY SNOW IS EXPECTED TO START LATE SUNDAY AFTERNOON AND END BY
EARLY MONDAY AFTERNOON. 4 TO 8 INCHES OF TOTAL SNOW ACCUMULATION
IS POSSIBLE BY MONDAY AFTERNOON. GUSTY WINDS COULD ALSO CAUSE
SIGNIFICANT BLOWING AND DRIFTING SNOW.

A WINTER STORM WATCH MEANS THERE IS A POTENTIAL FOR SIGNIFICANT
SNOW ACCUMULATIONS THAT MAY IMPACT TRAVEL. CONTINUE TO MONITOR
THE LATEST FORECASTS




You watch Wayne and Washtenaw counties will be added tomorrow.


----------



## Luther

Awesome!


----------



## Leisure Time LC

it looks lie the watch is for areas north of detroit


----------



## Sharper Edge

I hope we get it in AA. Here is a pic of this years new truck.


----------



## eatonpaving

nothing like a chevy truck, i have one just like it ready to go....cannot wait, no sleep tonight.......


----------



## Jason Pallas

My guess is that this low tracks right over downtown Detroit and the east and south (downriver) get a slushy nothing. Everything else west and north is up for grabs - of course, a matter of 50 miles or so will make a big difference. Yet, another reason I hate the snow business.


----------



## TheXpress2002

Jason Pallas;654823 said:


> My guess is that this low tracks right over downtown Detroit and the east and south (downriver) get a slushy nothing. Everything else west and north is up for grabs - of course, a matter of 50 miles or so will make a big difference. Yet, another reason I hate the snow business.


For eastern Wayne and Monroe counties this will be more like 25 and maybe even 10 miles could make a huge difference. 3 degrees will make the difference also.

If you look at the regional radar you can see how much moisture is being pulled up with the first system, this is even before they combine and turn north. I just dont see the smaller accumulations right now.

The only thing I am trying to say is no one is out of the woods on this one including Wayne and Monroe counties until 12 noon Monday. Will be interesting to see the Warning update tomorrow morning at 4am


----------



## sno&go

Well it looks like for us far eastside people right off the lake that we are only going to see 1"-2" of snow, if it doesn't turn to slush then melt. Jusdt have to wait and see.


----------



## sefh

Looks like tomorrow will be putting the plow on and making sure everything works like it should... If anyone in southern Lenawee County or southern Monroe need a hand Monday night let me know.


----------



## Enviouslawns

If anyone needs any help with anything tomorrow ill be available from sunday at 5:30pm till monday in the AM. I have two years of experience . i had a 2001 f-250 with 8ft boss and a sno-ex spreader and sold it in the spring to go back to school. now with theese storms coming i literally wanna cry lol . Plowing snow was one of the funniest things ive ever done. Ill even do sidewalks i live at 25 n romeo plank Email me at [email protected]

-Nick


----------



## TheXpress2002

I have a problem with the temps that are forecasted also. They say tonight temps will be steady at 30 and 31 when the temps outside right now are 24. I honestly think they sit there along with Wall Street and throw darts at a board to pick their results.


----------



## TheXpress2002

This below is a must read......

http://www.crh.noaa.gov/news/display_cmsstory.php?wfo=dtx&storyid=19623&source=0

This is what I talked about earlier. How ironic that this is the exact same situation, day, track, 2 low pressures combining, when forecasters did not call the storm until the day of......FLIPPING SCARY

I just don't have a good feeling about this. Not because of this story but because how things are setting up.


----------



## eatonpaving

Pray for the same event....that would be a nice christmas gift..


----------



## terrapro

well Xpress, i never doubted you but this time i wish your were wrong! 10 inches of wet heavy snow :crying:

if i dont make atleast enough to pay for a new transmission i wont be happy. it looks like i could go out 3 times for the commercials and maybe twice for the drives.


----------



## flykelley

TheXpress2002;655244 said:


> This below is a must read......
> 
> http://www.crh.noaa.gov/news/display_cmsstory.php?wfo=dtx&storyid=19623&source=0
> 
> This is what I talked about earlier. How ironic that this is the exact same situation, day, track, 2 low pressures combining, when forecasters did not call the storm until the day of......FLIPPING SCARY
> 
> I just don't have a good feeling about this. Not because of this story but because how things are setting up.


Hi Guys
Mount them plows, fill the gas tank and grab your gun its time to go make some money. Be safe and try not to break anything.

Regards Mike


----------



## lawnmasters2006

LOOKING GOOD IN MY AREA FOR SOME PLOWING THIS AFTER NOON....SWEET:redbounce


----------



## TheXpress2002

Well went to bed with the forecast of slush and now they say 2-5 inches for Wayne and Washtenaw with everyone else getting screwed with 6-10 inches. Watch this continue to shift east......... just watch


----------



## Scenic Lawnscape

I am a day late and a dollar short, I am not picking up my truck/plow intill tomorrow afternoon:realmad:

I will be able to help anyone that needs it after, I am going to sign some sub contracts this week so until then I am free to anyone

2001 dodge cummins ex cab 7 1/2 western pro


----------



## Eyesell

All three channels still saying 1-2 inches of wet slush South of Detroit as of 8:56 AM, not sure if I should put the plow on or not


----------



## TheXpress2002

Just took a look at the rest of the week. We need to be ready again on Wednesdaynight Thursday and again next weekend


----------



## Leisure Time LC

oh boy, I can hardly wait not


----------



## P&M Landscaping

Do you think that it will hit the downriver areas express? Especially along the river?


----------



## TheXpress2002

P&M Landscaping;655609 said:


> Do you think that it will hit the downriver areas express? Especially along the river?


The track would have to change about 35 miles to do so. I am still following it. I am watching a live radar and tracking the low pressure center as it tracks through Ilinois and Indiana and comparing it to the models. I think though the rain/snow that they are calling for will be more snow. If you look at a radar the rain snow line extends from sounth of Indy up to Cleveland with everything south and east as rain with west and north as snow. We all will get and initial burst of snow, but its the wrap around that will get most of us and who gets the most will depend on how far north this gets before it turns east.


----------



## smoore45

Eyesell;655567 said:


> All three channels still saying 1-2 inches of wet slush South of Detroit as of 8:56 AM, not sure if I should put the plow on or not


I am not going to, just because there will be a greater chance of snow then.  I don't think downriver is going to get our butts kicked like other areas, but look at the radar. We will definitely get something, it will probably just depend on how much the rain lasts.


----------



## Jason Pallas

Express - doesn't that Low seem to be tracking further West - or is it just me?


----------



## terrapro

anyone know a tire place thats open on sunday?


----------



## tom_mccauley

Pics from Coldwater: just started to snow about 10 min ago!


----------



## Allor Outdoor

terrapro;655721 said:


> anyone know a tire place thats open on sunday?


Cole,
If your still looking for a tire store, check out:

Diamond Tire
13101 Eckles Rd
Plymouth, MI 48170
(734) 522-7788


----------



## Keith_480231

Jason Pallas;654365 said:


> Ah yes - the curse of death..... as the weather services continue to downgrade the impact of this "storm".
> I'm glad - we've still got a good 25-30 fall clean-ups to go. Good. I hate snow. Bah! Humbug! It should be illegal for it to snow before December 15th.


Hey Jason,
Long time no talk. How's everything been going? Have tried to call you severl times o say "hi" but you must have been busy. Gie me a call sometime. Have a good one.:salute:


----------



## TheXpress2002

Cutting down the xmas tree and its coming down good


----------



## Jason Pallas

Keith - will do. Might also need another plow truck driver again for another truck. Interested?


----------



## Keith_480231

For sure!!! I am still working for the dumpster company but is slowing down because of Winter and would be interested for sure!!! My boss is flexible with my hours there. Would work out nice because our yard is at 8 mile and Hoover not far from you. Let me know what is going on. 586 372 1966 still the same number.


----------



## alternative

Its all going to depend on where you're at. The eastsiders, GP , SCS, Rosevile..It doesnt look like a whole lot for us. 
Express: your forecasts are appreciated, but to general (broad) We dont all get the same weather.


----------



## TheXpress2002

I have stated how many times that west of 23 and north of 696 will have to most snow I am sitting here having lunch in Dexter watching it accumulate like no other with 1/4 visability


----------



## alternative

ALL rain in St. Clair Shores


----------



## Sharper Edge

starting to stick in Whitmore lake


----------



## terrapro

just cleared 1 inch off the plow truck here in Howell. still coming down hard. looks like it will be 2" within the hour. going out to load up salt for the places that are open on sunday.


----------



## flykelley

Hi Guys
Started snowing here in Waterford 1/2 hour ago, coming down pretty good right now, pavement is just starting to get covered.

Regards Mike


----------



## Leisure Time LC

Snowin pretty good here is westland, BIG FLAKES


----------



## Dan K's Inc.

*South east michigan snow*

According to the weather its down to a max of 1 inch. What do you think express?


----------



## sno&go

Raining here in Mt.Clemens with a few big flakes mixed in. Still too warm to amount to anything, even the lawn. Maybe tonite.


----------



## Eyesell

3:15 Downriver area getting heavy rain, No Snow :crying:


----------



## procut

We are getting hammered in Lansing. It started snowing heavy about a little over an hour ago, and we probably have close to two inches already. The local forcast is calling for 7"


----------



## TheXpress2002

There is going to be a break until about 5 o'clock. The dry pocket over southern Ohio has collapsed and moisture is still and will continue to be pulled up from the gulf until the system moves a little further east and thats when the backlash will start around 11 tonight. Its hard to say right now if the other dry pocket over Chicasgo right now will even effect us seeing that if you look at a longer animated radar you can see moisture from the secondary low off the Atlantic coast is starting to come into play over Tennesee.


----------



## lawnmasters2006

Went an salted and a lil plowing at the hotels...about 2" of slush snow..still snowing lightly....im re-loaded an ready to play in the a.m.


----------



## Superior L & L

TheXpress2002;656092 said:


> There is going to be a break until about 5 o'clock. The dry pocket over southern Ohio has collapsed and moisture is still and will continue to be pulled up from the gulf until the system moves a little further east and thats when the backlash will start around 11 tonight. Its hard to say right now if the other dry pocket over Chicasgo right now will even effect us seeing that if you look at a longer animated radar you can see moisture from the secondary low off the Atlantic coast is starting to come into play over Tennesee.


SO OHHHH weather master (not joking) xpress

Does this mean less snow than planned


----------



## 2FAST4U

just got the last of the clean ups done cleaned and changed oil in the mowers and put every thing away and the snow started to fall!! Just went outside to put the window flashers in and there is about a 1/2" on the pavement. This might be a real bi#@h in the morning I almost fell on my a$$ four times. This snow is SLIPPERY becareful out there guys this storm is going to get us started off right this year. I'm going to try and post some pics/vids of my truck with all the strobes going, and me plowing up north with my atv at deer camp so check it out later.


----------



## Plow Dude

In Livonia at about Joy and Merriman Rd and there is no snow accumulation at all on the roads. Not even snowing anymore.


----------



## ein999

*where can i get bags of salt cheap in michigan*

where can i get bags of salt cheap in michigan

I am in west bloomfield area. for driveways.


----------



## Allor Outdoor

ein999;656206 said:


> where can i get bags of salt cheap in michigan
> 
> I am in west bloomfield area. for driveways.


I might be able to help you out depending on how much you need. Call me at 248-930-4526


----------



## terrapro

the weather downgraded the snow since ive been out. thank god!!! thats another wet heavy crappy did i mention wet and heavy snow.


----------



## sno&go

Still nothing here in Harrison Twp./Mt. Clemens area, just a steady rain. Guess I'll have to see what happens by midnite.


----------



## Runner

Anyone know what Chemco in Flint is getting for their 50 and 80# bags this year?


----------



## TheXpress2002

Superior L & L;656145 said:


> SO OHHHH weather master (not joking) xpress
> 
> Does this mean less snow than planned


No it means that the dry pocket they planned on having until the backlash is not there any more and it will start snowing now instead of 11pm. You can look at any radar and see this, and see that the winds will now come from the east and tap into the other systems moisture. Now Oakland County is under the Winter Storm Warning


----------



## Jason Pallas

Damm, this is one ugly cuss of a system!


----------



## magnatrac

Runner;656338 said:


> Anyone know what Chemco in Flint is getting for their 50 and 80# bags this year?


Well a few weeks ago they wanted around $165 now they are like $185 for 80's. Could have changed again


----------



## P&M Landscaping

X-press whats your predictions on accumulations? Should I think about getting some sleep for tomorrow?


----------



## sno&go

National Weather Service has just downgraded the winter storm WARNINGS to winter weather advisories for Oakland, St.Clair and a couple other counties that are a ways from me. Figures.


----------



## Leisure Time LC

It is still raining here in Westland

Xpress, How much do you anticipate for our area and what time should I get up


----------



## Superior L & L

We have about 2" on the ground right now. The local weather "experts" are all messed up 

NBC 25 = 2-4"
abc12 = 5-7"

so anywhere from 2-7" I could probably guess that



Its all wet and heavy and nasty snow. Although the lots we salter about 3pm are still slushy


----------



## PremierLand

still rain here. i hope it stays like that so we can finish our cleanups this week. not ready for snow yet.


----------



## lawnprolawns

8:30 right now and around 6 Mile/Haggerty in Northville there's about 1" of WET slush, around 8 Mile and Beck (NW of here a bit) There's a good 3-4" of heavy snow. 

On my way home an hour ago it was still snowing pretty heavy NW of here, at home it's still barely coming down, more like rain. Sick. 

We salted a sub around 6 Mile and Beck and it kept it clean for a while, but now there's a good 2" of snow/slush on everything. 

This may be interesting..


----------



## terrapro

im sitting here in the office looking out of the window to the east and either im looking at snow lightning or someone is lighting off fireworks?!

oh yeah...about 4inches on the ground now


----------



## Runner

I just went out and shoveled in front of my my garage, and my front steps, walk, and back patio. This is some wet and heavy stuff!


----------



## eatonpaving

if anybody needs any help later on tonight let me know...i have 2 trucks waiting.

1734-524-0597 or my cell..1734-550-6334 randy
i have a few big lots in the westland canton area but its all rain...

i have a salter also..


----------



## Eastside Eric

nothing but rain here on the far east side, GP/Harper Woods


----------



## eatonpaving

I THINK I WILL RELOCATE TO THE NORTH WHERE THE SNOW IS AT...BUT WHEN I DO IT WILL ALL TURN TO RAIN:realmad:


----------



## lawnprolawns

Just come west 30 minutes! There's at least a little more.


----------



## eatonpaving

YEA I WAS OUT THAT WAY THE OTHER NIGHT AND THEIR WAS ABOUT 3 INCHES ON THE GROUND...:realmad:


----------



## Glockshot73!

Nothin but rain in warren at 696 And Mound


----------



## procut

terrapro;656564 said:


> im sitting here in the office looking out of the window to the east and either im looking at snow lightning or someone is lighting off fireworks?!
> 
> oh yeah...about 4inches on the ground now


Lightening during a snow storm is a sign of exteremly heavy snowfall.


----------



## Lawn Vet

What's happening in AA? Still all rain in Canton


----------



## Lawn Vet

And by the looks of the current radar loop the southeastern 4 counties are not in for much more. That dry pocket is just to our south and the wraparound moisture is all looking to be heading to our north which should be getting pounded in the next 4 hours or so.


----------



## eatonpaving

i have been watching that for the last 2 hours and the dry spot is filling in.. and 950 am is saying 1 to 3 by daylight and another 2 tomorrow....


----------



## flykelley

Well Guys
Its 10:30pm here in Waterford, just got back from plowing a Mc Donalds and a sub that I do. We have about 4 inchs of wet slop and its heavy as hell. Its a mess to push so take your time tonight. Im going to take a nap and head out in a couple of hours.

Regards Mike


----------



## Lawn Vet

eatonpaving;656732 said:


> i have been watching that for the last 2 hours and the dry spot is filling in.. and 950 am is saying 1 to 3 by daylight and another 2 tomorrow....


Hope 950 is right but the NWS has now downgraded their predictions (for AA). Less than half and inch acc. tonight, little or no acc. expected tomorrow. A few hours ago it was closer to what 950 is saying.


----------



## BossPlowGuy04

its 11:15pm in novi and i'm guessing about 3.5-4 in i'm going out at 3am.


----------



## lawnprolawns

Alexxxx. Knew I'd find you on here. I'll be out @ 3 or so too. I'm not tired now and I want to sleep. Doesn't help that I haven't gone to bed before 1 or 2 the last few weeks..


----------



## lawnprolawns

I bought some revolving beacon lights at Meijer tonight


----------



## sno&go

Just got in from plowing 1.5" of slush At least I got 6 hrs. of plowing time in. It's really strange to drive from my home(where we had NO snow at all) to an area where they got about 2"-3" which turned to slush, and it was only 6 miles from my home


----------



## lawnprolawns

I'm heading out in a sec. Looks pretty gross... Too much for salt to take care of, but not really something I'd normally plow. Oh well, good practice for the future. It's too warm out!


----------



## cgrappler135

Here in livonia theres nothin at all not even on the grass. I better go check all my lots just in case.


----------



## Tscape

We got 3" in Dexter. Wet, heavy, slushy, but very slick. You wouldn't want that stuff to go unplowed or untreated. If temps stay under 32 you'd have a glacier and mastodons. Well maybe not mastodons.


----------



## moosey

Just got in, Bloomfield Hills 1-1 1/2" of slush.... Had a tough time with hilly drives. 

Next one better be fluffy.


----------



## Lawn Vet

Just got back myself. Comm lots in Plymouth were salted only, no snow to speak of. Northern AA, plowed a couple drives. N of 14 there was enough to justify, just south was real iffy and everything else east of 94/14 and further south was silly. I hate to leave the stuff to freeze before this next storm coming but the temps are hovering just above freezing and I think a lot will melt even though they are still calling for another 1-2". I doubt that'll accumulate before the slush consumes it. My $.02


----------



## smoore45

Not even a salting Downriver!!! :realmad:


----------



## Eyesell

smoore45;657000 said:


> Not even a salting Downriver!!! :realmad:


Your right, not even a flake :crying:

 Weather men who have no clue what to predict.


----------



## Allor Outdoor

From the sounds of it, we are in for a MONSTER storm Wendesday night into Thursday. WWJ950 isn't saying much, but I did hear one accuweather forcaster say that it could produce "very very heavy amounts of snow fall". Xpress, what are your thoughts on this storm?


----------



## Sharper Edge

Pushed a bunch of slush around in AA.
1- bad brake line $25.00
1- new tranny acting up $1000.00 (under warranty)
First plow of the season PRICELESS....


----------



## bigjeeping

First push of the year and a weld breaks on my plow within 15 minutes, rendering it useless.

Had to drive back to shop to get back-up truck. Then had to clean heaps of garbage out of truck bed and cab, pull plow out of barn (yes, pull with our hands), check fluids in plow, hand-load a pallet of 50lb bags in truck bed. Attached plow - it worked, thank God. 

Only lost about an hour.. which was better than losing the whole night. ussmileyflag

Lesson to be learned: A back-up truck (when you need it) is worth its weight in gold...


----------



## smoore45

Allor Outdoor;657005 said:


> From the sounds of it, we are in for a MONSTER storm Wendesday night into Thursday. WWJ950 isn't saying much, but I did hear one accuweather forcaster say that it could produce "very very heavy amounts of snow fall". Xpress, what are your thoughts on this storm?


He's probably sleeping. I'm not, because I didn't work at all last night! :realmad: It looks like there will be considerable moisture with the system on Wednesday. However, like last nights storm it will depend the temperatures. Upper 30's are forcasted right now.


----------



## Lawn Vet

Sharper Edge;657019 said:


> Pushed a bunch of slush around in AA.
> 1- bad brake line $25.00
> 1- new tranny acting up $1000.00 (under warranty)
> First plow of the season PRICELESS....


I had 4 new Goodyear tires put on about 1.5months ago. I've been in there twice since because I've had two flats. First time they tell me it was rim corrosion, rotated the tires after cleaning so I lost track of which it was. Second flat is another slow leak on the driver's side. I brought it in to have them look at that, they tell me I have a pin hole (literal size) in the sidewall. When the guy brings me out to show me he points at the passenger side tire and wants to sell me another tire. These have less than 7,000 miles on them WTF!!!:realmad:
:yow!: and no real coin from this storm......looks like these tires are getting slimed.


----------



## TheXpress2002

Allor Outdoor;657005 said:


> From the sounds of it, we are in for a MONSTER storm Wendesday night into Thursday. WWJ950 isn't saying much, but I did hear one accuweather forcaster say that it could produce "very very heavy amounts of snow fall". Xpress, what are your thoughts on this storm?


It's all going to depends on the temps. It's prolly going to be the same flipping situation as we had last night where at 9 mile you pushed 4 inches and 8 mile you're doing leaf clean-ups at 4 am because you are bored out of your mind.

I am not going to follow it and just set my alarm for midnight and check then (just kidding I will follow it but not until Wednesday morning) Just know we have a good chance for it

I did at least get to drop the blade in AA last night to remove the god awful 2 inches of slush.


----------



## magnatrac

Well we had a good very heavy very wet 5" to 6" here in ortonville. My jobs in oxford had 3 to 4. The further east or south I went the snow faded away. 2'' was the smallest amount that we pushed and that was on the south end of lake orion. I let my condos in troy go this year. They cut out all ice melt last winter( basically the profit )so I took a gamble to take on more work further north. So far it has been good and it's dec. 1st.payup I have a buddy up in davison I am going to visit and plow out. I'll see how much they have.
, shaun


----------



## Superior L & L

WOW i feel like we got dumped on compared too everyone else. 4-5" of heavy wet slop. Crews started pushing at 2:00am and everyone but one residential crew is done. The loader operator said it felt like he was pushing feet of snow as heavy as it was. 

Wednesday night the guys in the "D" can get the snow and we will take a salting

Car'nt what for spring :bluebounc


----------



## procut

Ugh, what a day. We got 6.5" of wet slush. The brakes went out my dodge when plowing my personal drive at 3:00 am, (master cylinder I think, havn't had a chance to look at it) Plus I've been having problems with my new western spreader, as some of you may have noticed in another thread. Its snowing again now, with an inch expected, so its back out to salt tomorrow morning, and then get ready for whatever happens Wednesday.


----------



## Dan K's Inc.

when will south east michigan get accumulation


----------



## P&M Landscaping

Dan K's Inc.;657725 said:


> when will south east michigan get accumulation


Hopefully soon, I want to plow with your new 3500


----------



## snow plowman

we got 8 inches here in cadillac and still snowing right now thay say 2-3 more inches here tonight


----------



## 2FAST4U

does any one know if I need a plowing permit to do a subdivison in harrison twp?
Thanks


----------



## Allor Outdoor

Hey guys,
Anyone up in the Novi, Commerce, Birmingham, West Bloomfield areas? I wanted to get an update on the snow activity up in that area. I left my office around 3pm and it was snowing but nothing was sticking....is anything sticking now?
Any help is appreciated!
Thanks


----------



## smoore45

I had to go salt my zero tolerance account in New Boston(finally, some work :bluebounc). Basically from the Airport to Monroe on I-275 was very slick. There were a couple of accidents and I saw someone slide off the road in front of me. There isn't much snow accumulation, but any moisture that was already on the ground is freezing.


----------



## Glockshot73!

Hey guys,

Warren has a quarter inch on the ground (mound & 696) will probably go out and salt around 4:30, maybe drop the plow for the first time, just cranked my torsion bars up, truck holds the plow a little better we will see how much new ball joints cost me and then maybe ill buya timbren kit, ill post some pics tom

Chris


----------



## TheXpress2002

All roads and lots in Canton Plymouth and Livonia are a sheet of ice. I lost track of the accidents on the way home from the game tonight.

Does anyone have an AA update?


----------



## bigjeeping

TheXpress2002;658021 said:


> All roads and lots in Canton Plymouth and Livonia are a sheet of ice. I lost track of the accidents on the way home from the game tonight.
> 
> Does anyone have an AA update?


Drove by my AA lot around midnight and it had about 1/2" on it. Going out at 4 to salt.


----------



## terrapro

just got back from salting the lots. ranged from .5inch to a whopping 1.5inch drifts. some guys were plowing i just opted to salt the lots and shovel and salt the entrance ways, save my cutting edge for later.


----------



## TheXpress2002

The rest of the week:

Wednesday night/Thursday morning

Friday night/all day Saturday

*Monday/Tuesday*


----------



## bigjeeping

TheXpress2002;658174 said:


> The rest of the week:
> 
> Wednesday night/Thursday morning
> 
> Friday night/all day Saturday
> 
> *Monday/Tuesday*


Wow. payuppayuppayup


----------



## terrapro

TheXpress2002;658174 said:


> The rest of the week:
> 
> Wednesday night/Thursday morning
> 
> Friday night/all day Saturday
> 
> *Monday/Tuesday*


alright! im game now that i have my snow tires put on.


----------



## smoore45

Looks like accuweather is predicting 1-3 for most of SE Mich on Wednesday night. Oh and I found this on there "An inch of snow whitened vehicles in Florence, Ala., on Monday"  WTF?!?! Alabama is getting more snow than Downriver!!!:realmad:


----------



## dbdrgr150

Next to express what site seems to have the most accurate weather forecast?


----------



## bigjeeping

Anyone (ahem, Xpress) have any time-frame predictions for Weds night?? I have a very important commitment on Thursday at 11am!


----------



## Eyesell

smoore45;658229 said:


> WTF?!?! Alabama is getting more snow than Downriver!!!:realmad:


Figures :crying::crying:


----------



## terrapro

dbdrgr150;658246 said:


> Next to express what site seems to have the most accurate weather forecast?


it depends what day it is, ha. 

i use...
weather.com
accuweather.com
noaa.gov

i combine the three plus what Xpress says and its generally on target.


----------



## Eyesell

Weatherbug here, it dosen't matter, no one can predict the weather far enough in advance to give us the type of heads up info we need.


----------



## bigjeeping

Eyesell;658498 said:


> Weatherbug here, it dosen't matter, no one can predict the weather far enough in advance to give us the type of heads up info we need.


Amen. How I would love to know that there would be a 10-day break in the weather so I can make my way down to Florida and hop on a cruise.


----------



## firelwn82

Runner;656338 said:


> Anyone know what Chemco in Flint is getting for their 50 and 80# bags this year?


I just paid $211 for 50# pallet last week :realmad: This is after they told me the week before it was 177


----------



## magnatrac

firelwn82;658612 said:


> I just paid $211 for 50# pallet last week :realmad: This is after they told me the week before it was 177


 Those guys used to have the cheapest salt you could find. I guess they are making up for years of lost profit

For those with no snow you have some catching up to do. I just measured and after last nights inch I have 10'' in my backyard here in N.O. co. I had to go to a freight dock at 94 and telegraph to pick up a delivery and not a flake of snow in sight It's funny how different things are in a short drive !!!
,shaun


----------



## lawnprolawns

I'm looking to get a truckload of pallets of salt delivered for the winter. Angelos is out, and isn't sure about the rest of the year. I'm going to need about 20 tons, or 16-18 pallets. 

I found a guy that is willing to deliver 16 pallets of (30) 80lb bags for 6.50 per bag, plus something stupid like 3.00/pallet for delivery. 

Angelos will deliver 18 pallets for 5.30/bag plus 100 delivery, so that's cheaper, but they said it's going to be two weeks before they'll know if they can or not. So, I'm not going to risk it. I'm almost out as-is. 

Does this 6.50 per bag seem fair enough? I know it's more than what I've been paying, but the guy has it ready to go, that's the big thing. 

Is there anyone in the Northville/Novi Area that wants to go in on another truckload to get more of a discount? Might be closer to 5.50 or 6.00.bag. I'm renting a storage spot right near me to store this stuff for the winter. We could put the other truckload there or at your building. 

Or, better yet, does anyone else have a source that can deliver a truckload of pallets to Northville that has a better price? Thoughts and comments welcome! Thanks!


----------



## Lawn Vet

Xpress - will it cool off quick enough for snow to stick/accumulate tomorrow night for those of us in the barren areas or do you think it will be another slush event?


----------



## lawnprolawns

I have to ask.. sorry.. 

Fill me in.. why does Xpress know the weather so well?

I'm new here.


----------



## Lawn Vet

I asked myself the same question last year when I first joined the site. Trust me, if I could watch him every 10 minutes on the 8's instead of the ones with "credentials" I would. He proved very valuable and close-to-reality in his predictions. He'll also let you know how uncertain his forecasts are instead of acting as if he's infailable.


----------



## Luther

lawnprolawns;659121 said:


> I'm looking to get a truckload of pallets of salt delivered for the winter. Angelos is out, and isn't sure about the rest of the year. I'm going to need about 20 tons, or 16-18 pallets.
> 
> I found a guy that is willing to deliver 16 pallets of (30) 80lb bags for 6.50 per bag, plus something stupid like 3.00/pallet for delivery.
> 
> Angelos will deliver 18 pallets for 5.30/bag plus 100 delivery, so that's cheaper, but they said it's going to be two weeks before they'll know if they can or not. So, I'm not going to risk it. I'm almost out as-is.
> 
> Does this 6.50 per bag seem fair enough? I know it's more than what I've been paying, but the guy has it ready to go, that's the big thing.
> Is there anyone in the Northville/Novi Area that wants to go in on another truckload to get more of a discount? Might be closer to 5.50 or 6.00.bag. I'm renting a storage spot right near me to store this stuff for the winter. We could put the other truckload there or at your building.
> 
> Or, better yet, does anyone else have a source that can deliver a truckload of pallets to Northville that has a better price? Thoughts and comments welcome! Thanks!


Not sure what you're waiting for. You might not be able to get it at any price soon the way this year is going. It's a fantastic start to the winter......let's hope it doesn't stop.


----------



## Lawn Vet

lawnprolawns;659121 said:


> I'm looking to get a truckload of pallets of salt delivered for the winter. Angelos is out, and isn't sure about the rest of the year. I'm going to need about 20 tons, or 16-18 pallets.
> 
> I found a guy that is willing to deliver 16 pallets of (30) 80lb bags for 6.50 per bag, plus something stupid like 3.00/pallet for delivery.
> 
> Or, better yet, does anyone else have a source that can deliver a truckload of pallets to Northville that has a better price? Thoughts and comments welcome! Thanks!


Where is this that you can get it from? I'm looking for a pallet of 80's myself.


----------



## TheXpress2002

The temps *today* will be way to warm to sustain snow. The problem tonight though will be the flash freezing that occurs when the temps plummet into the lower 20's and then if any snow falls it will accumulate. If it does accumulate this will be a 1-3 inch snow. An inch for everyone inside the 696 and US23 corridor, the M59 to west of US23 corridor might see 2 inches because of the temps falling quicker there. Then north of M59 might see the 3 inches. Again here though it will all depend on how fast the temps drop. The quicker they drop inside these corridors could see more snow and move up an inch. By any means tonight will be at least a salting.

I am more concerned about Saturday as a more than likely chance for the blades to drop everywhere (everyone is on board here because all models showing). Large widespread clipper system moving through will prolly be our basic 2-4 inches

Following that the Monday thru Tuesday time frame looks to be very interesting. Everyday so far has shown a (you know what) on the maps. Looking here though couple of the models attempt a small warm up into the 30's so the rain snow line is a little distorted as it should be being 5 days out. Just keep an eye here on these days


----------



## Tscape

1800GETSALT;659688 said:


> Hersch Inc. in Oak Park


Welcome guys! My old boss at Turf Guard in Milford (uncle Lou) speaks highly of you.


----------



## Tango

Dales Landscaping, Last month I paid $153.00 a pallet of 80lb bags. Had free delivery but I ordered 24 pallets. Not sure what the price has changed to this month. 
There is Roseville and Utica.


----------



## Lawn Vet

Anyone got a good supplier, other than Angelo's near the 275 corridor?


----------



## firelwn82

magnatrac;659036 said:


> Those guys used to have the cheapest salt you could find. I guess they are making up for years of lost profit
> 
> For those with no snow you have some catching up to do. I just measured and after last nights inch I have 10'' in my backyard here in N.O. co. I had to go to a freight dock at 94 and telegraph to pick up a delivery and not a flake of snow in sight It's funny how different things are in a short drive !!!
> ,shaun


This is why I stay north of the waterford area. Let it snow. Its something about the city, must be to much radiation...... ha ha My girlfriend work in madison heights. Goes in everyday with snow on the truck, big heavy coat and boots up to her knees. Everyone else thinks its spring.


----------



## Allor Outdoor

Well Xpress....WWJ 950 says that it is going to be more rain than snow. They say that is will at most be 1 inch of new snow.

So now I need to ask the real expert....is WWJ correct, or do you have other thoughts?


----------



## eatonpaving

*trust me......*

with all the equipment i have bought this last 2 months its going to be all rain, just my luck
last event i drove to 10 mile and haggerty (dunkin donuts) and their was a solid 3 inches on the ground and plow trucks all over the place,,,,:realmad:


----------



## sno&go

Allor Outdoor;659955 said:


> Well Xpress....WWJ 950 says that it is going to be more rain than snow. They say that is will at most be 1 inch of new snow.
> 
> So now I need to ask the real expert....is WWJ correct, or do you have other thoughts?


An inch or less in MOST of the metro Detroit area, mark my word


----------



## eatonpaving

yep:realmad:


----------



## Mark Oomkes

sno&go;660035 said:


> An inch or less in MOST of the metro Detroit area, mark my word


Taking a look at the radar, I'm thinking this is going to be about right. It really started falling apart\drying up within the last hour west of Chi-town and along the WI\IL border.

Sure it will be enough for a salting. payup


----------



## Sharper Edge

Got a call today from a guy looking to get 2 banks done in South Lyon and New Hudson any one interested?


----------



## eatonpaving

WE HAVE RAIN IN WESTLAND....JUST STARTED.:realmad:


----------



## 2FAST4U

Tango there only looking at 1-2" in the harrison twp. area tonight. What should we do???
talk to ya around 4am if we have snow!!!


----------



## eatonpaving

2fast4you, are you a member on motownmuscle....


----------



## 2FAST4U

no thats no me


----------



## Tango

2FAST4U;660283 said:


> Tango there only looking at 1-2" in the harrison twp. area tonight. What should we do???
> talk to ya around 4am if we have snow!!!


If we get 2" I guess we have to do it. Anything less I will just salt it. I will give them a call around 4 to see whats on the ground out there.


----------



## bigjeeping

Still above freezing in a2. 35 degrees. Anyone think we are going to see any action???


----------



## lawnprolawns

Lawn Vet;659629 said:


> Where is this that you can get it from? I'm looking for a pallet of 80's myself.


I ended up getting a truckload from Hersches in Oak Park. 1800GETSALT.

They seem to have SE MI in their hands. He said they've been bringing in 5 truckloads a day since June. They must have a lot of salt..

Oh well.. I got it, and I'll have it tomorrow. Angelos said it will now be at least a week til they can sell individual pallets.

PM me if you want some more salt contacts. I've talked to a lot of people the last few days. If you're in the Northville area I might have an extra pallet or two.


----------



## lawnprolawns

Just for the heck of it. Anyone have any stuff in the in the Plymouth/Northville/Novi/Wixom/South Lyon areas that they dont feel like plowing or salting? I could use another few commercial jobs that I can plow before driveways early in the morning. Lots, roads, streets, etc. We also have an ATV that's great for sidewalks if you just want us to do those.

Let me know if you do!

248 756 7201
[email protected]

-Mike


----------



## Luther

Another blown forecast?


----------



## terrapro

yeah, i dont know about blown but i think im going back to bed for an hour.


----------



## Leisure Time LC

Still to warm out there for anything to freeze.


----------



## Runner

We are all dusted over and it looks like we're frozen, so I'm heading out pretty quick. Hopefully, they'll have the walks done by now.


----------



## Luther

Still above freezing everywhere except Howell and Pontiac.

Overpasses and bridges still wet............so is everything else.


----------



## Lawn Vet

By the looks of the radar, even the dusting we were about to receive is dissapating. Temps in Canton and AA are just below freezing. I guess I'll go salt then think about leaf cleanups again. Anyone know if there is any snow cover in Dexter and/or Newport?


----------



## Luther

AA seems to be drying out right now........Livingston county beginning to freeze over with a little precip. Still wet and dry spots in most areas.


----------



## Luther

Areas from Wixom to the west are now getting dusted. Pavement still drying out on sites from Farmington to the east. Not snowing there...........yet. We'll see how far to the east this thing makes it. Nothing like waiting until the worst possible time for change over for many areas.


----------



## terrapro

TCLA;660946 said:


> AA seems to be drying out right now........Livingston county beginning to freeze over with a little precip. Still wet and dry spots in most areas.


how do you know all this?


----------



## Tscape

Salted Dexter at 5AM. I looked at some other lots that were unsalted and they were starting to get slick, but not whiting over. They're going to need salt eventually too.


----------



## Luther

terrapro;660971 said:


> how do you know all this?


Site inspections. I have 11 trucks on the road right now, positioned in multiple cities and counties.


----------



## Five Star Lawn Care LLC

yeah his is a tough one...app'd some northern stuff and am having the guys incpect the southern stuff right now

these are the kind of snowfalls where we as snow profesionals see as having to salt but clients dont always agree

i dont know about you guys but im getting scared that a lot of clients are going to start saying "NO MORE SALT"...if it keeps going like this i dont know how our customers are oing to afford it


----------



## Bedell Mgmt.

Sharper Edge;660071 said:


> Got a call today from a guy looking to get 2 banks done in South Lyon and New Hudson any one interested?


hey. new(ish) to plow site :waving: but i've been in business out of 696 and milford for a few years here. we are look for a few more commercials for next season and these may be in our backyard. feel free to call me toll free at 877 BEDELL-9 or pm me on here if you have any additional info to forward. thanks!

payup


----------



## Tscape

Any "No MORE SALT" orders better be accompanied by a signed waiver of liability. You fall and break your brain, that's not on you. The contractor should be relied upon to make the call. That's why you pay them, and trust them.


----------



## Luther

Five Star Lawn Care LLC;660999 said:


> yeah his is a tough one...app'd some northern stuff and am having the guys incpect the southern stuff right now
> 
> these are the kind of snowfalls where we as snow profesionals see as having to salt but clients dont always agree
> 
> i dont know about you guys but im getting scared that a lot of clients are going to start saying "NO MORE SALT"...if it keeps going like this i dont know how our customers are oing to afford it


Couldn't agree more Eric. We are very tentative and very selective this morning......not just salting because "it's the right thing to do". There are a few that are worthy though.


----------



## Lawn Vet

Five Star Lawn Care LLC;660999 said:


> yeah his is a tough one...app'd some northern stuff and am having the guys incpect the southern stuff right now
> 
> these are the kind of snowfalls where we as snow profesionals see as having to salt but clients dont always agree
> 
> i dont know about you guys but im getting scared that a lot of clients are going to start saying "NO MORE SALT"...if it keeps going like this i dont know how our customers are oing to afford it


For commercial clients salting is not so much a matter of keeping snow off the lot but more a slip-and-fall-lawsuit-prevention issue. Just finished my salting for the morning. Nothing was too slick in the Canton/Plymouth area, but temps being just below freezing and heading downward means the wet areas will freeze if untreated. This is an easily justified salting IMO, just wish I could have dropped the blade to make some needed payup. Soon enough I'm sure.


----------



## Five Star Lawn Care LLC

Lawn Vet;661011 said:


> For commercial clients salting is not so much a matter of keeping snow off the lot but more a slip-and-fall-lawsuit-prevention issue. Just finished my salting for the morning. Nothing was too slick in the Canton/Plymouth area, but temps being just below freezing and heading downward means the wet areas will freeze if untreated. This is an easily justified salting IMO, just wish I could have dropped the blade to make some needed payup. Soon enough I'm sure.


by all means the # one goal of and snow removal company is safety....we all should know that

but heres were the problem is....i have a very diverse portfolio...rangeing from a corporate headquarters for a health insurance company, medical facilitys, office complexs, light industrial, warehouse, and heavy industrial.

sure the health insurance company, medical facilitys, office complexs really have no chioce they have to get salt...but the other complexes dont.....for instance i have a warehouse that about 10-15 people work at, 7k building and a little over an acre of lot and a walk....well a 185 a ton and 34 a bag of ice melt there monthly bills can rack up pretty quick for just salting...lets say we get a heavy month with 17 salts thats $3700 in just salting...ad on a few plows in there and its probably and its probably more than there rent payment.

in this econemy people will not pay that much for snow and ice....we will get the call to stop salting for sure


----------



## terrapro

TCLA;660993 said:


> Site inspections. I have 11 trucks on the road right now, positioned in multiple cities and counties.


you have some trucks in livingston county? are they subs or your biz trucks?


----------



## lawnmasters2006

had to salt doctors offices this morning....im tired of salting.....i want to play in 6+ snow...:crying:


----------



## Luther

terrapro;661035 said:


> you have some trucks in livingston county? are they subs or your biz trucks?


Yes, 5 in Livingston....all ours. Called only 1 sub in this morning checking other areas, all the rest our employees. Of course we are (and have been) complete. A whole lota nothing in most areas.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

terrapro;660971 said:


> how do you know all this?


He's magic.


----------



## Luther

Mark Oomkes;661066 said:


> He's magic.


Thanks brotha, but there's no such thing. Hard work and luck comes in handy though!


----------



## terrapro

TCLA;661046 said:


> Yes, 5 in Livingston....all ours. Called only 1 sub in this morning checking other areas, all the rest our employees. Of course we are (and have been) complete. A whole lota nothing in most areas.


So does TCLA stand for Troy Clogg Landscape Associates?


----------



## Tscape

I thought it was the Tupperware Club of Latin America. Shows what I know.


----------



## Luther

Turfscape LLC;661098 said:


> I thought it was the Tupperware Club of Latin America. Shows what I know.


We have a winner!!!!


----------



## lawnprolawns

Tupperware Club of Latin America was supposed to call me back about doing some sub work! Oh well. I'll go with Pyrex.


----------



## Luther

lawnprolawns;661104 said:


> Tupperware Club of Latin America was supposed to call me back about doing some sub work! Oh well. I'll go with Pyrex.


Have we talked? Not making the connection yet, sorry.


----------



## Luther

lawnprolawns;661104 said:


> Tupperware Club of Latin America was supposed to call me back about doing some sub work! Oh well. I'll go with Pyrex.


Seriously, PM or phone me please.


----------



## terrapro

terrapro;661092 said:


> So does TCLA stand for Troy Clogg Landscape Associates?


i think i read about your business in "Snow Magazine"? ive seen your trucks, love the logo by the way. read about your business and never made the connection until now, lol.


----------



## Luther

terrapro;661126 said:


> i think i read about your business in "Snow Magazine"? ive seen your trucks, love the logo by the way. read about your business and never made the connection until now, lol.


Thank you sir, that's very kind of you..........I will pass the compliment on.


----------



## Lawn Vet

Five Star Lawn Care LLC;661030 said:


> by all means the # one goal of and snow removal company is safety....we all should know that
> 
> but heres were the problem is....i have a very diverse portfolio...rangeing from a corporate headquarters for a health insurance company, medical facilitys, office complexs, light industrial, warehouse, and heavy industrial.


I hear you. That's why I try (not always successful) to get the person signing the contract to let me know what their level of expectation is prior to the first event. I'm sick of the guessing game we've had with these last few storms myself 'cause I hate having to make the call. I've only done a full 2 saltings so far. If I get the impression that $ is tight and they don't want the saltings at every possible event I tell them that I will try to only do it when neccessary and if we've skipped them or there is any question they are welcome to call and we'll perform. This only works with decent individuals though. Again, I hear ya. The waiting on the weather, depending on less than dependable forecasts and then making the call hoping you are doing right by your clients makes this a tough business.


----------



## Leisure Time LC

Does anyone have a copy of the waiver you use for customers that do not want salt. I have a few that said they are going to salt themselves and I do the plowing.

[email protected]

Thanks
Scott


----------



## terrapro

Leisure Time LC;661202 said:


> Does anyone have a copy of the waiver you use for customers that do not want salt. I have a few that said they are going to salt themselves and I do the plowing.
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> Thanks
> Scott


i just write down something like "customer refuses ice melt services" on their contract. or "ice melt applied upon customer request only". that should release liability, but im not a lawyer so what do i know.


----------



## Luther

That's all we do too. You don't need to consult with a lawyer on everything you do....... personally I don't like lawyers.


----------



## lawnprolawns

I do the same. I'm bidding on a few gas stations around here, and they dont want salt, even though their lots are currently pretty icy. Oh well. I tried, gave them a good price. Maybe they'll call when someone slips.


----------



## ChaseCreekSnow

Since we are talking about who has heard of who....has anyone ever heard of All in one service group out of livonia? Im subbing for these guys this winter...seem to be legit, but what do i know...Anyone? Anyone?


----------



## Luther

I believe Five Star Lawn Care would be able to update you on them.


----------



## snow_man_48045

*Chapter 7*

I saw in the papper this week: E&A Snow Removal, Inc. from Redford and Quality Land Care from Richmond filled this past week. Two more Co's down the crapper


----------



## Allor Outdoor

snow_man_48045;661381 said:


> I saw in the papper this week: E&A Snow Removal, Inc. from Redford and Quality Land Care from Richmond filled this past week. Two more Co's down the crapper


E&A Snow Removal has been out of business for over a year now! They did snow removal, and sold landscape supplies (and salt). Their shop was right down the road from me...they closed up shop before last winter!


----------



## snow_man_48045

Allor Outdoor;661387 said:


> E&A Snow Removal has been out of business for over a year now! They did snow removal, and sold landscape supplies (and salt). Their shop was right down the road from me...they closed up shop before last winter!


E&A may have been closed up for a year now. I was just simply stating the fact that they filled for chapter 7 protection in U.S. Bankruptcy Court in Detroit November 21-25, 2008
Information is per this weeks Crain's Detroit Business..........


----------



## Allor Outdoor

snow_man_48045;661428 said:


> E&A may have been closed up for a year now. I was just simply stating the fact that they filled for chapter 7 protection in U.S. Bankruptcy Court in Detroit November 21-25, 2008
> Information is per this weeks Crain's Detroit Business..........


I didn't mean to sound like I was attacking what you were saying....I guess I was just suprised that it has taken a year for them to file.

No hard feelings!


----------



## lawnprolawns

ChaseCreekSnow;661361 said:


> Since we are talking about who has heard of who....has anyone ever heard of All in one service group out of livonia? Im subbing for these guys this winter...seem to be legit, but what do i know...Anyone? Anyone?


If it's "All N One" I know them/him. He's actually in the room next to me right now. We both have part time jobs at the same place.

Mike is a good guy, honest, legit, etc. He helped me out with some landscape work this spring and let me use his dump trailer a bit, and I let him use some other equipment as well.

Wonder why he didn't ask me!


----------



## Superior L & L

Rain at 2:00am Snow/ice at 4:00am we salted everything. Lots of skating rinks out there in the flint area


----------



## ChaseCreekSnow

lawnprolawns;661478 said:


> If it's "All N One" I know them/him. He's actually in the room next to me right now. We both have part time jobs at the same place.
> 
> Mike is a good guy, honest, legit, etc. He helped me out with some landscape work this spring and let me use his dump trailer a bit, and I let him use some other equipment as well.
> 
> Wonder why he didn't ask me!


Two different companies... This is All in one service group based out of livonia... I have seen all n one around as well. Just wondering if anyone knows anything about them besides what i know...seem to be good guys, cant get a hold of them the past few days though..kinda weird.... Five star, do you know of these guys?


----------



## lawnprolawns

Ah, alright. There's too many companies!


----------



## Five Star Lawn Care LLC

ChaseCreekSnow;661713 said:


> Two different companies... This is All in one service group based out of livonia... I have seen all n one around as well. Just wondering if anyone knows anything about them besides what i know...seem to be good guys, cant get a hold of them the past few days though..kinda weird.... Five star, do you know of these guys?


yes Jason and Joel are good friends of mine.....there very good guys...i would trust them with anything. they have bailed me out of many sticky situation ad i have with them as well.

we used to run salt out of there shop when he didnt have so much work...

Just watch out for Jason...hes training to be a UFC fighter...and he has a bad temper...J/K about the Temper....but he is training to be a UFC Fighter


----------



## ChaseCreekSnow

Thats awesome, I didnt not know that. I better watch out for him! j/k. They do seem to be nice guys and look to have quite an operation. I run one of their liquid trucks and do plowing for them and basically whatever else they need me to do. Used to do residential only..this is my first year of commercial. Commercial seems to be much better IMO.


----------



## GreenAcresFert

I know this never works but....does any of yuo guys want to gather up before the holidays in the Canton, Ypsi, A2 area for some drinks? Shoot the breez and talk some BS.. Give it a shot weather permiting?


----------



## lawnprolawns

Five Star, did you have some trucks on ebay earlier this year? I think I was looking at a white Silverado 2500 or something similar. I seem to remember your logo being on it.


----------



## TheXpress2002

Alright the basic 1-3 on Saturday. Cold enough no worries about rain mixing in track hasn't changed in 4 days on the models.

Moving onto next week. Still 5 days out but I am going to say without hype or any bull this needs to be watched closely the Tuesday morning thru Thursday time frame. There is going to be a hell of a storm in this time frame and someone albeit us or the east coast is going to get dumped on with the temps being in the single digits lower teens. Todays models show us as the lucky recipients.


----------



## terrapro

i made it just in time to catch the weather report.

have you guys on the east side recieved any snow yet?


----------



## Luther

terrapro;662484 said:


> i made it just in time to catch the weather report.
> 
> have you guys on the east side recieved any snow yet?


Yes, this area was in on the fun.....I'm sure you know this by now.


----------



## cr252many

West Michigan will getting hammered in the next five days.


----------



## Eyesell

TheXpress2002;662479 said:


> Alright the basic 1-3 on Saturday. Cold enough no worries about rain mixing in track hasn't changed in 4 days on the models.
> 
> Moving onto next week. Still 5 days out but I am going to say without hype or any bull this needs to be watched closely the Tuesday morning thru Thursday time frame. There is going to be a hell of a storm in this time frame and someone albeit us or the east coast is going to get dumped on with the temps being in the single digits lower teens. Todays models show us as the lucky recipients.


Hey you keep getting me all excited.


----------



## Sharper Edge

We missed it again. Nothing in AA @ 3 am


----------



## terrapro

been snowing here in howell for a few hours now and just got heavier for the last 1hour or so and now we have almost 1.5" again . im going to have to go out again at lunchtime. real fluffy stuff too.


----------



## Tango

terrapro;662484 said:


> i made it just in time to catch the weather report.
> 
> have you guys on the east side recieved any snow yet?


Just a dusting in Grosse Pointe, St. Clair Shores area.

New truck, new plow, new spreader, I am starting to think I will never get to use any of it.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

cr252many;662541 said:


> West Michigan will getting hammered in the next five days.


Correction, West Michigan IS getting hammered. And for the next few days as well.

We had a 1/4" to 7" depending on what part of town you were in. You guys cry about the rain, but try to schedule plowing and salting around that.

Oh, BTW, up to another 3" inside a couple hours since daybreak.


----------



## eatonpaving

just a dusting in westland, did some salting in inkster and canton....i hope this up comming storm gets us good..i could use about 40hrs pushing....


----------



## lawnprolawns

come onnnnnn snow! Make your way to Northville!


----------



## smoore45

lawnprolawns;662697 said:


> come onnnnnn snow! Make your way to Northville!


And Downriver !!! :crying:

I saw a "snow depth total" map this morning on the weather channel and there is a perfect line drawn over 696 to 23 then South along that. 0" South and East of that line, but beyond that they have 4" and up!


----------



## terrapro

bagged rock salt just went up $1.40 per bag for the 80lber's, pallet price at my suppliers 

glad i have my pallets...hopefully i have enough.


----------



## lawnprolawns

Which equals how much per bag now? If you dont mind me asking.


----------



## eatonpaving

i think everybody is going to get snow with this clipper, i have been watching it on radar all day and its growing in size, so maby we will get our:d first plowing in westland....


----------



## Lawn Vet

eatonpaving;663071 said:


> i think everybody is going to get snow with this clipper, i have been watching it on radar all day and its growing in size, so maby we will get our:d first plowing in westland....


Hope you're right. Of course I just took my spreader off and unloaded my truck to pick up base materials for a late paver project tomorrow, but I won't complain if I have to load it back up.


----------



## Superior L & L

Already got 2 plows and 7 salts in I canwait a little for some more snow~!


----------



## Allor Outdoor

Superior L & L;663111 said:


> Already got 2 plows and 7 salts in I canwait a little for some more snow~!


I am at the same....2 plows and 7 saltings! 
I don't ever remember a winter where we started off like this!

I know I am the minority here, but I don't want any snow falls over 1in. Most of my contracts are seasonal for the plowing, yet per application for the salt!! So the 1in and under snowfalls are great for me...

So while most everyone here wants these big snowfalls, I pray that we only get dustings!payuppayup


----------



## terrapro

lawnprolawns;663025 said:


> Which equals how much per bag now? If you dont mind me asking.


$6.90 per bag per pallet i think?

4 plows 5 salts here. for last month.

Brian, majority seasonal man! your going to be in a bad place come spring.


----------



## lawnprolawns

terrapro;663139 said:


> Brian, majority seasonal man! your going to be in a bad place come spring.


Why the bad place? I think I'm missing something.

I bet we'll get plenty of snow anyways.. this is kinda crazy already.

6.90 is just under what I paid per bad. I got 17 pallets delivered. Is that for pickup, and before or after tax?


----------



## Allor Outdoor

terrapro;663139 said:


> $6.90 per bag per pallet i think?
> 
> 4 plows 5 salts here. for last month.
> 
> Brian, majority seasonal man! your going to be in a bad place come spring.


Why will it be a bad place come spring?


----------



## eatonpaving

i am behind, only 4 salts and one fake plowing (i plowed a dusting) but i had to plow something, i was going nuts.....


----------



## terrapro

Allor Outdoor;663169 said:


> Why will it be a bad place come spring?


from the looks of it we are going to be busy this season. i hope you dont use up your forecasted plow and salt events is what i meant and loose money.

i didnt mean anything negative by it.


----------



## terrapro

lawnprolawns;663161 said:


> 6.90 is just under what I paid per bad. I got 17 pallets delivered. Is that for pickup, and before or after tax?


that is pickup. per truck load is cheaper still.


----------



## Jason Pallas

Allor Outdoor;663129 said:


> I know I am the minority here, but I don't want any snow falls over 1in. Most of my contracts are seasonal for the plowing, yet per application for the salt!! So the 1in and under snowfalls are great for me...
> 
> So while most everyone here wants these big snowfalls, I pray that we only get dustings!payuppayup


I'm with you! Most of these guys here that "pray" for big storms are relative new comers. Let a couple of 2-day, 14 inch events kick your butt and decimate your fleet and then tell me how you want a big storm to head our way so you can take your new toys out and play.

No thanks! I remember those events - they make the wise shake in their snow boots. In the Blizzard of 99, I remember one larger company that lost 14 transmissions in the first 6 hours of the storm. F - that. I'm all about the 1-3 and 3-6 events. Anyone that's been in this for any amount of time will tell you that THAT IS where the money is made.

I'll take the 1-3 on Sat - no thanks for the Tuesday event - here's hoping it goes south and east. Let the coast get hammered. Those guys don't even break a sweat until it gets over 10 inches.


----------



## eatonpaving

*i have plowed more than a few 12 inchers...*

i have been thru quite a few big storms and i love them, all my equipment is by the hour, i was in one storm in port huron with the lake effect snow(23 inches) in 1998 plowing a meijers store, it just keep snowing and snowing, i got 43hrs on that run at 45.00 an hour and i loved it, and i helped the crew at meijer's in canton and westland for 5 years and never had a major breakdown, if you push your trucks hard thay will break, then again that's why i run all gm trucks....


----------



## lawnprolawns

terrapro;663262 said:


> that is pickup. per truck load is cheaper still.


hmmmm. where's that at? I'm probably set for the year, but I'd like to know. Honestly, I'm just glad to have a truckload of salt to use and not have to worry about it now. Even if I did pay a little more, it's done. I spent a day straight on the phone calling all sorts of people, emailing, etc, and now it's done. No more stress (until someone steals all of it!!)


----------



## procut

Jason Pallas;663453 said:


> I'm with you! Most of these guys here that "pray" for big storms are relative new comers. Let a couple of 2-day, 14 inch events kick your butt and decimate your fleet and then tell me how you want a big storm to head our way so you can take your new toys out and play.
> 
> No thanks! I remember those events - they make the wise shake in their snow boots. In the Blizzard of 99, I remember one larger company that lost 14 transmissions in the first 6 hours of the storm. F - that. I'm all about the 1-3 and 3-6 events. Anyone that's been in this for any amount of time will tell you that THAT IS where the money is made.
> 
> I'll take the 1-3 on Sat - no thanks for the Tuesday event - here's hoping it goes south and east. Let the coast get hammered. Those guys don't even break a sweat until it gets over 10 inches.


I'm with you Jason. My favorite is 2"-3" storm that comes over night, thats the best way to make money.

Screw anything over 6" as far as I'm concerned. I remeber last winter when there was 8"-12" in the forecast I mentioned to a friend that I didn't want it. He told me I was cazy and that I would make a ton of money, ect. I tried to explain the differance, but he just couldn't undersatnd why I wouldn't want 12" of snow.


----------



## alternative

Right on Jason.. 2" are the best money makers, easy on the trucks, the employees and you're in and out. With larger snows it wears everyone and everything out! '99 sucked balls.. I had a broken foot and plowed that blizzard for 2 days straight. Who plows hourly anyway unless you;re a sub?


----------



## Jason Pallas

I hear ya - anyone who is an owner knows that a big event only as the potential to cost you more money than you'll make It's the small ones that pay the bills. You just "survive" the big ones.
Subs love that crap though - they're like clock ***** employees.... anything to rack up more hours. LOL Don't mean to offend you subs - but owners and subs have two diametrically opposing views on snow. If it's any consolation, if I were a sub, I'd have that same POV. You guys definately have the less stressful end of the deal though.


----------



## lawnprolawns

I'd be happy with 2-3" snowfalls all year long. I have a lot of season contract accounts, most of which are residential. I dont want to take all their money and never show up. They deserve to be serviced, but I'd much rather it be a light snow so I can show up and be gone quickly. 

Our biggest commercial account is also by the season.. I wouldn't complain if I didn't have to do there all the time, but it's a subdivision and it's perfectly smooth, flat, extremely easy on the truck, and relaxing. it's also mostly a circle, so there's barely any work to it. 

I do have enough by the push accounts, though, that I want there to be a decent amount of snow this winter.


----------



## GreenAcresFert

Jason Pallas;460956 said:


> So, where are all the guys that were talking about "bring it on" and let the "white gold fall from the skies" last week?
> I've been plowing for over 17 years and I can say that this storm had to rank in the top five - but by far, not the worst ( maybe 4th or 5th). Don't get me wrong, this was a ballbuster - but I'm always amused at the guys that hop on and rant on about how they're "ready for the big one".
> One thing that my experience has taught me is that you should be scared as hell of anything over 8 inches. The 8+ inch storms will kick your a$$ and humble you in a second. You don't ever kick mother nature's butt - you graciously survive a storm like that with your equipment more or less intact. You're lucky if you make money at the end of it all. These storms all mean more labor, overtime, broken equipment increased gas costs. These are not the cash cows that everyone thinks they are. It's the 2-3 inch "storms" that make the money. I can tell you horror stories from this last storm - from a guy that lost 4wd in a 2006 GMC within the first two hours of the storm and had no back-up and 80 accounts to the company that lost 6 transmissions in 12 hours.
> A storm like that can cause you to loose your business.... because in snow, you're only as good as your last performance. Drop the ball and your accounts will leave you in a second for your competitor - and stay there for the lawn season too.
> So, I hope none of you are still cowaring in the corner, wishing that you'd never egged on mother nature and that your equipment all survived. But a word to the wise - in this business, you only SURVIVE a storm like that. Let's hope the rest of the season is filled with 1-3 inchers.
> 
> BTW - this was a light fluffy 10 inches - just think if the temp had been a little warmer and the snow had been a heavy, wet snow.... by the grace of mother nature.
> 
> BTW2 - I seem to remember that the Farmer's Almanac predicted this one - anyone verify this?


Here ya go Pallas, I remember reading this last year after that mid december storm, and after reading your last post it made me think of it. I think its a good word from the wise to the newbees.
BTW- this was from 12/18/07.....Hope we don't have to deal with that again. I'll take 1-2 inchers all winter long


----------



## lawnprolawns

What, you didn't like the 18th? 

Haha.. that was hell for us.


----------



## eatonpaving

jason pallas;663650 said:


> i hear ya - anyone who is an owner knows that a big event only as the potential to cost you more money than you'll make it's the small ones that pay the bills. You just "survive" the big ones.
> Subs love that crap though - they're like clock ***** employees.... Anything to rack up more hours. Lol don't mean to offend you subs - but owners and subs have two diametrically opposing views on snow. If it's any consolation, if i were a sub, i'd have that same pov. You guys definately have the less stressful end of the deal though.


yea i am a sub, i run a full time paving business in the summer months, long hours, pave all day and sealcoat till 3 am, so in the winter months i take it easy and sub out my equipment, i dont worry about salt, billing the customer or any of the bull, i dont have to worry about the size of the snowfall(cause if you loose money on a big snow fall your pricing is a little off) but anyway's i love it and i have a few lots that i plow and am not a sub, as it goes now when the snow flies i dont have alot to worry about but my equipment. With three truck's and a bobcat all by the hour one good snowfall a month is all i need.


----------



## smoore45

Speaking of snow...Looking at the radar right now, it may be here in just a couple of hours. Also, did anyone else notice the "weather alarm" on accuweather for 14.6 inches between now and Tuesday!!!!


----------



## Leisure Time LC

smoore45;663860 said:


> Speaking of snow...Looking at the radar right now, it may be here in just a couple of hours. Also, did anyone else notice the "weather alarm" on accuweather for 14.6 inches between now and Tuesday!!!!


Yes I seen that as well.


----------



## terrapro

smoore45;663860 said:


> Speaking of snow...Looking at the radar right now, it may be here in just a couple of hours. Also, did anyone else notice the "weather alarm" on accuweather for 14.6 inches between now and Tuesday!!!!


it has been snowing here for about 15 minutes. nothing real impressive happening, more of a dusting so far. cold enough where we will probably have to salt morning or mid-day


----------



## TheXpress2002

smoore45;663860 said:


> Speaking of snow...Looking at the radar right now, it may be here in just a couple of hours. Also, did anyone else notice the "weather alarm" on accuweather for 14.6 inches between now and Tuesday!!!!


At least I gave you 2 more days of a heads up.

NOAA saying a possible mix event. There is only a 20% chance of this happening. This storm has been on the models as a coastal storm or riding up the Appalachians with temps in the single digits lower teens. I don't want to post the models to jinx it until it gets closer but this will be a early Xmas gift to all and I mean all. Be prepared for a hell of an event.


----------



## Jason Pallas

Yea - it does look a little scary (Tuesday) but, there still some timing issues that may or may not come together in our favor. A couple more model runs and we'll better know if it's a Christmas present or Christmas klunk (kick in the balls!).
Seems like 7 out of the past 10 years we always get a biggie around Dec 10-15. What's the Farmer's Almanac say about Tuesday?


----------



## lawnprolawns

oh boy. We got some snow here!


----------



## grassmaster06

how much are you guys getting to spread 80# bag of salt my average is between 25-35$


----------



## lawnprolawns

we're stuck with buying bags and using it on ""bulk" jobs, so we're only getting 10-15 unfortunately. depends how much you're using at one place I guess. The job we're getting 10/bag for takes 25-30 bags.


----------



## Allor Outdoor

Here in Livonia there is about an inch of snow already.
So what are the predictions of when this clipper will be out of the area?


----------



## cgrappler135

Allor Outdoor;664072 said:


> Here in Livonia there is about an inch of snow already.
> So what are the predictions of when this clipper will be out of the area?


Thats my question! Hopefully before 5:00 pm.


----------



## grassmaster06

where can i find info on total snow accumulation for my area during a storm


----------



## terrapro

grassmaster06;664143 said:


> where can i find info on total snow accumulation for my area during a storm


outside!

...sorry, i had to


----------



## nickr42

grassmaster06;664143 said:


> where can i find info on total snow accumulation for my area during a storm


http://www.wunderground.com


----------



## smoore45

grassmaster06;664143 said:


> where can i find info on total snow accumulation for my area during a storm


I know what you are saying, it tough to tell if that 2" trigger has been hit when its blowing and drifting around so bad.


----------



## wallnut09

if any of you guys need an extra sprayer let me know!!

im set up and ready to go... I have over 9,000 gallons of liquid mag works very well...

just tell me where you need me


----------



## Lawn Vet

Looks like the radar still has about 1" off to our west, should be the last "big" shot of white. I'm guessing we'll be out around 7pm, for plowing that is. Any other thoughts?


----------



## magnatrac

Well I just measured 3'' on my pavers so I guess the end is near ! I would like to go and get this cleaned up . I hate day time snowfalls, just waiting around to get started. Atleast it is the weekend so traffic shouldn't be too bad.


----------



## Orion Rental

I have for rent a Cat 236b wheeled skid steer with brand new tires and encloser...seasonal rental rate is $800 per month, first month up front.
I also have bagged rock salt in 50lb and 80lb pallets or individual for sale. call me with any questions 248-693-5962 or 24hour cell 248-390-0890
thanks eric


----------



## Sharper Edge

Not much in AA just a dusting. Sprayed a bunch of liquid go back out tonight.


----------



## terrapro

im debating on wether to go out tonight or wait till the AM. ive already visited the commercials today so just the resi's need attention.


----------



## lmarine

well getting organized to head out 1"&1/2 " trigger looks like it will be over by 9PM I hope be home for 8am church good luck fellows one other note i think you guys who are pre treating with the liquid might be on to something the guy sprayed a lot by my house this morning and its still looks clear maybe just a liitle salt needed later but should not have to plow hmm? cheers!


----------



## alternative

Same here...Tonight or AM? Radar looks like more coming, but I just wanna be done!


----------



## terrapro

alternative;664476 said:


> Same here...Tonight or AM? Radar looks like more coming, but I just wanna be done!


yeah i decided to go out in the AM after some sleep. we are fighting off a heavy cold and i need some rest before hitting the 17deg. if a residential calls ill go out if they need it.


----------



## superiorsnowrem

yea its one of those that can go either way with the residentials. We are going to go out and probably only do half of them. Anyone else going out for 2 inch trigger resi's


----------



## Lawn Vet

definately going out but still on the fence about time. i'd rather customers wake up with it done. not to mention less traffic, but i hate backtracking or having more accumulate (1"+) unless it is a big storm.
superior - how much do you have at your place and what area of aa are you in?


----------



## Lawn Vet

NWS just upped their snow predictions for AA for Monday night/Tuesday morning (5"+), still turning to rain (though they've dropped the high temp from 36 to 33). Around 2" of rain...if that comes down as snow that'll be a heck of a storm (math folks can do that calculation).


----------



## bigjeeping

Let it snow!!! payuppayup
I need to pay some bills.. you know all those 0% same as cash for a year jokes.

I'm one of those guys the lenders lent a bit too much too. ussmileyflag But that's the American way, right? We got a congress with an infinite budget and a government that will buy-up regulation. Maybe they will bail me out!!!!!! lol. 

Be safe tonight everyone!


----------



## eatonpaving

Lawn Vet;664587 said:


> NWS just upped their snow predictions for AA for Monday night/Tuesday morning (5"+), still turning to rain (though they've dropped the high temp from 36 to 33). Around 2" of rain...if that comes down as snow that'll be a heck of a storm (math folks can do that calculation).


1 inch rain=10 inches of snow, let it come, been out from 8 this morning salting, now have to plow one small lot and back to salting after 12am...let it snow....


----------



## Sharpcut 1

2:00 am on the eastside, sounds like a lot of guys are wrappin' it up for the night.


----------



## Moonlighter

Just finished up, 2-4 blowing inches. Night all, be safe, windy as all get out. 


______________________________
Moonlight Snow Removal
1994 Dodge Ram 2500 4x4 5.9L Magnum


----------



## terrapro

Sharpcut 1;665027 said:


> 2:00 am on the eastside, sounds like a lot of guys are wrappin' it up for the night.


im on my way out of the door :salute:


----------



## Allor Outdoor

Geez, I that 3-4inch storm did a number on my trucks, I can only imagine what Tuesdays storm is going to do to them....here is my list of break downs tonight

1) 2 hydraulic lines...2 seperate trucks
2) Dead Battery in the Skidsteer
3) Leak in Meyer Plow pump (meyer plows suck)
4) Lost bolts off of rubber cutting edge on Pro-Wings

Suprisingly we got everything taken care of, and all the accounts are finished.
Hopefully I won't have these issues come middle of this week!


----------



## TheXpress2002

Lawn Vet;664587 said:


> NWS just upped their snow predictions for AA for Monday night/Tuesday morning (5"+), still turning to rain (though they've dropped the high temp from 36 to 33). Around 2" of rain...if that comes down as snow that'll be a heck of a storm (math folks can do that calculation).


You don't want to know what that would be if you factor a snow ratio and get 9 inches of snow per inch of rain......there is your simple math.......payuppayup


----------



## TheXpress2002

Pushed everything. Salted the Sunday opens and left the rest. Everyone be safe.

Hey EATONPAVING. Passed by you this morning on Mich Ave. heading east. Don't know if you realized it was me or not but threw the lights on to say hello.


EVERYONE BE READY FOR TUESDAY!!!!!!!!!!! THIS IS TOO DAMN CLOSE. If close comes too close we are screwed.


----------



## Lawn Vet

TheXpress2002;665051 said:


> You don't want to know what that would be if you factor a snow ratio and get 9 inches of snow per inch of rain......there is your simple math.......payuppayup


Are you asking me to multiply? Simple math my butt.
Seriously though, tonight was nice, light fluffy, easy on equipment and manpower. As much as I hate numb fingers I like the affect this cold has on the snow. Tuesday is not looking to be so nice whether it is 4" or 4'...it is gonna be wet and that sucks. Time to buy extra hoses, fluid, etc. :waving:


----------



## eatonpaving

TheXpress2002;665052 said:


> Pushed everything. Salted the Sunday opens and left the rest. Everyone be safe.
> 
> Hey EATONPAVING. Passed by you this morning on Mich Ave. heading east. Don't know if you realized it was me or not but threw the lights on to say hello.
> 
> EVERYONE BE READY FOR TUESDAY!!!!!!!!!!! THIS IS TOO DAMN CLOSE. If close comes too close we are screwed.


 i seen the lights flash but did not know who it was, cool.


----------



## bigjeeping

Tonight was sweet. Used BR600 for most long-stretches of walks.. blasted that fluff away.


----------



## lawnprolawns

Wow. Yesterday afternoon/last night/this morning was nice. 1-3" everywhere of pretty light snow. Good practice, and I got to do a full route.. well.. minus one that I forgot.. that'll get done first thing in the morning. 

My partner and I did 46 residentials, two miles of sidewalks, a subdivision, two decent parking lots, and a few good hours of sub work at an assembly plant. Also salted the neighborhood we plow twice today.. yikes. 


I'm tired, and should be sleeping now, but what the heck. 


I have a "new to salting question". About how many times, on average, would you say salt is applied in our area per year? I think I under-estimated, and I'm going to have to start buying some more salt, especially with the way things have been so far. I went through about two pallets today. I was planning on going through about one per storm/application.


----------



## terrapro

just got back in. easy as pie

those cooper discoverer M+S's cut about 1.5 hrs off my route! plus i only popped on the 4x4 a couple times. i need another commercial or a couple drives to fill in the extra time...commercial would be best.

anyone have any they want to get rid of in Livingston County let me know?


----------



## Luther

lawnprolawns;665091 said:


> Wow. Yesterday afternoon/last night/this morning was nice. 1-3" everywhere of pretty light snow. Good practice, and I got to do a full route.. well.. minus one that I forgot.. that'll get done first thing in the morning.
> 
> My partner and I did 46 residentials, two miles of sidewalks, a subdivision, two decent parking lots, and a few good hours of sub work at an assembly plant. Also salted the neighborhood we plow twice today.. yikes.
> 
> I'm tired, and should be sleeping now, but what the heck.
> 
> I have a "new to salting question". About how many times, on average, would you say salt is applied in our area per year? I think I under-estimated, and I'm going to have to start buying some more salt, especially with the way things have been so far. I went through about two pallets today. I was planning on going through about one per storm/application.


We average around 45-60 per year. Me thinks this year will be like last.........70+/- depending on the area. 

(ps - Great job Lawn Pro!) :waving:


----------



## lawnprolawns

TCLA;665315 said:


> [/COLOR]
> 
> (ps - Great job Lawn Pro!) :waving:


Thanks! That was fun. I'm glad to be with the tupperware club of latin america.. haha.

You really do that many saltings? I'm glad I asked.. Holy #$%^. I better line up some more salt..


----------



## Superior L & L

Added three salts (not everything) and one plow to the list. Never had this many in for the time of year


Realy hope we dont get that tuesday


----------



## smoore45

Wow, that was a great snowfall to kick off the pushing season(first plow for the downriver guys) payup. I think we had almost 3" in Romulus. About 2" a little farther south.


----------



## Superior L & L

Orion Rental;664338 said:


> I have for rent a Cat 236b wheeled skid steer with brand new tires and encloser...seasonal rental rate is $800 per month, first month up front.
> I also have bagged rock salt in 50lb and 80lb pallets or individual for sale. call me with any questions 248-693-5962 or 24hour cell 248-390-0890
> thanks eric
> []


Thats a good price


----------



## smoore45

Superior L & L;665485 said:


> Realy hope we dont get that tuesday


Accuweather took away the "weather alarm" for 9" of snow and is now predicting 40 degrees for Tuesday. Looks like it could be a crap shoot with the temperatures.


----------



## lawnprolawns

I could do without 9" of snow. 5, sure. but 9? Come on...

TCLA, thanks for the salt application estimate. How about the rest of you guys? How many times did you salt last year? What's a good number to estimate salt usage by?


----------



## Superior L & L

lawnprolawns;665604 said:


> I could do without 9" of snow. 5, sure. but 9? Come on...
> 
> TCLA, thanks for the salt application estimate. How about the rest of you guys? How many times did you salt last year? What's a good number to estimate salt usage by?


Im right with TCLA maybe a little less around the "D"


----------



## Allor Outdoor

So I am sitting online here playing around on the internet, and I cam across this add on Craigslist:

http://detroit.craigslist.org/for/947427348.html
The posting reads:
**snow removal $8-$13 per house plus salt call fast for cheap snow removal 586-231-8141 David**

I read this and it made me laugh quite a bit. How can you remove snow from a driveway for $8.00????? Even without insurance, employees, taxes, etc etc...you STILL aren't going to make any money only charging $8.00.
His investment of a shovel, gloves and a hat....he would need to shovel at least 8 driveways to get his money back.....what a joke!!!!

This guy is out of Warren area....some of you guys out in that area should sub him out....you could make a killing! Charge your customer $40, and only pay out $8...not to bad.
Maybe for $50 he will clear your Wal-Mart Parking Lot as well!


----------



## lawnprolawns

I dont get all the guys that advertise 90 or 100 bucks for the season for most residentials. My lowest houses are 180, and that's because I have 13 right in a row. Most are 200-350/year. 

I do, though, come in a timely manner and do a very clean job. Those guys will show up three days later and just push the drive real fast. 

To that craigslist guy's defense, he could be a young kid with a snowblower or a shovel and nothing better to do. I did that when I was 10 or so with all my neighbors. 10 bucks * 10 houses is great for a 10 year old in a day! haha..


----------



## bigjeeping

lawnprolawns;665700 said:


> To that craigslist guy's defense, he could be a young kid with a snowblower or a shovel and nothing better to do. I did that when I was 10 or so with all my neighbors. 10 bucks * 10 houses is great for a 10 year old in a day! haha..


When I was 16 I was snow-blowing 20 houses at about $30/each. A ten year old shouldn't be shoveling.... they should be playing x-box. xysport

The unfortunate thing is that this is probably a grown man who is out of and needs to feed his family. 
We might be seeing a lot of this in the coming days/weeks/months/hours.


----------



## terrapro

there is a guy in my area with a decent rig and has a vinyl decal made up with his biz name plus $22 per drive or $33 for any commercial  . hes probably busy but he probably only drops the blade once for the drive and keeps the commercial open just enough for a lane.


----------



## magnatrac

terrapro;665828 said:


> there is a guy in my area with a decent rig and has a vinyl decal made up with his biz name plus $22 per drive or $33 for any commercial  . hes probably busy but he probably only drops the blade once for the drive and keeps the commercial open just enough for a lane.


 Thats crazy !!! So how does one come up with a number like that anyways $ 22,$ 33 . I guess he'll do an airport runway for $ 44 ? Don't get my wrong I cut some deals and work with my good customer when we have a busy season ( per push) ,but $22 and 33 ! I hope his customers keep exact change


----------



## Eyesell

Ok guys, got to plow yesterday, all accounts plowed and salted. Not bad for a first run with my NEW 8/2 V, thing started acting kinda hoky toward the end of the night ( posted problems in BOSS Forum ) but glad we only had a small storm, the team was able to work out all the bugs with the new route and customers and we're up and ready to go again.


----------



## terrapro

has anyone looked at the radar? i know they are saying 0-30% chance of precipatation but it looks like it is coming straight for us.


----------



## flykelley

terrapro;666156 said:


> has anyone looked at the radar? i know they are saying 0-30% chance of precipatation but it looks like it is coming straight for us.


Hi Terrapro
Just looked and you are correct its coming right at us. The tv weather was saying maybe a inch but looking at the radar it looks like it will be more than that.

Regards Mike


----------



## 2FAST4U

Just looked at it to, better set the alarm guys, you know just to get up and at least look at the window. Hey Tango call me in the morning if we need to go out and plow!!!


----------



## magnatrac

Channel 7 said a dusting on the 6 o clock news. I saw the radar and ?ed it. All of the weather sites say a small chance so i guess we will wait and see
, shaun


----------



## Superior L & L

I hate snow!


----------



## lawnprolawns

We need a "fan-out" list for all us plow guys... i hate waking up.


----------



## terrapro

Superior L & L;666295 said:


> I hate snow!


lol

i was hoping for some sleep tonight since the next couple days i already anticipated not getting much. oh well, looks like that isnt happening. :salute:


----------



## Lawn Vet

unless you have zero tolerance clients i wouldn't worry about tonight. that batch on the radar looks pretty weak. but i'm no weather man so i'll probably be up checking later too.


----------



## BBSnow

lawnprolawns;665604 said:


> I could do without 9" of snow. 5, sure. but 9? Come on...
> 
> TCLA, thanks for the salt application estimate. How about the rest of you guys? How many times did you salt last year? What's a good number to estimate salt usage by?


Depends on how you count an "application" -- not all are created equal! Spot salting after a refreeze is nothing compared to the amount of material we went through this past weekend.

I agree with TCLA as far as # of times you'll put down salt in a year, but for budgeting material usage we figure an average winter will take the equivalent of 35 full applications. Last winter was a bit worse than this & we're burning through apps this year already, so you may want to figure this season will be on the high side of average.

Saturday was real close to counting as two full applications for us - one morning, one night.


----------



## lawnprolawns

Brian, that must be you. Or Mike or Mark or Paul or someone.. haha..

Hey.


----------



## Superior L & L

Looks like the "D" will have mostly rain for tomorrow. Still early but we will see


----------



## Leisure Time LC

Superior L & L;666774 said:


> Looks like the "D" will have mostly rain for tomorrow. Still early but we will see


Thats what it looks like. Accuweather is saying over a inch of rain. I just got back from looking at my zero tolerance accounts and nothing. the little dusting we got, the liquid took care of it.xysport


----------



## Superior L & L

It snowed super hard betwwen 1:30 and 2:30am with bigg flakes. Everything was covered over but once it stopped eveything started to melt down again. Just enough snow to get the guys out of bed. By th etime they got in it was melting away !!:crying:


----------



## flykelley

Express
Where is our morning weather report???????? What are we looking at for tuesday into wednesday?? Oh by the way I would rather have like a 2-4 inch snowfall instead of a 9 inch snowfall, see what you can do.

Thanks Mike


----------



## Dhouse

2"-4" would be great, but not during the day, too much of a headache.


----------



## Superior L & L

There is nothing worse than daytime snow!!! Well worse than daytime snow is 6-9" of daytime snow


----------



## lawnprolawns

I have a customer in Superior Twp (Prospect & Ann Arbor Rd) that wants their driveway cleared because they all live out of state. Anyone want it? Straight drive, side garage, push off the end and go, should be fast, I just dont have time to drive out there. PM me if you want. Probably 25-30/push.


----------



## lawnmasters2006

myself..id rather see snow that rain....rain wont make us money...only if it was summer time an cutting grass...


----------



## Allor Outdoor

lawnmasters2006;666998 said:


> myself..id rather see snow that rain....rain wont make us money...only if it was summer time an cutting grass...


Rain will make me some money! I will gladly take all rain, then have it freeze over....so we can get in a salting
I make more salting than I do plowing (plowing costs me more labor, more equipment, more gas, more maintenance, etc)


----------



## alternative

Allor Outdoor;667024 said:


> Rain will make me some money! I will gladly take all rain, then have it freeze over....so we can get in a salting
> I make more salting than I do plowing (plowing costs me more labor, more equipment, more gas, more maintenance, etc)


DITTO.. and if you're south of Flint and East of say Owasso to Sandusky we will see ALL rain. North and west are getting a mix and tons of snow further north.

I guess its not a major system otherwise Express would be posting Warnings and Forecasts lol


----------



## sefh

I have been waiting all day for Express to step in a give us a forecast of what he thinks.


----------



## cgrappler135

sefh;667173 said:


> I have been waiting all day for Express to step in a give us a forecast of what he thinks.


I know me too! He's probaly catching up on sleep from the last storm!!! I know i needed it!


----------



## Lawn Vet

sefh;667173 said:


> I have been waiting all day for Express to step in a give us a forecast of what he thinks.


Same here. I'd like to know if there is any wiggle room in these higher temps, i.e. could this turn into a nightmare or is it looking pretty well set to be mostly rain? I look at the models and all I can understand is H's and L's are moving around etc. I need my translator.


----------



## sefh

cgrappler135;667191 said:


> I know me too! He's probaly catching up on sleep from the last storm!!! I know i needed it!


It would be nice to have had an event. I think I can still see my grass. Actually I don't even have my plow hooked up yet.


----------



## Average

I've done 5 saltings for Nov, Dec, but lost my calander. Anyone remember when they were out salting?


----------



## terrapro

i billed for last month 11/20 11/24 11/25 11/29 12/1....i dont have my book in front of me though so i cant tell you this month. thats livingston county area


----------



## Allor Outdoor

Well I have my first cut back of the season already.
I got a phone call from the owner of a few office centers that we service. He was looking through the November invoice and was SHOCKED! He didn't disagree with the pricing, or with the service, he was just concerned that if the winter continued like it is that he would go broke paying he salt/plow bills.

At one of the office centers we agreed to only salt the main aisle's in the parking lot and only plow about 2/3 of the lot (leaving the back 1/3 unplowed...it is rarely used anyway)
The second office center he asked that we no longer clear the sidewalks, and ONLY plow...no more salting at all.:crying::crying:

I have a feeling that will is only going to continue if the snow keeps coming down like it has been!

**and yes, he did agree to sign off on the liability**


----------



## Superior L & L

November billing was pretty good, mowing, landscaping and clean ups first part, saltings and two plows later part.

Any day now they should be talking about a real salt shortage since we have had quite a few salts so early in the season


----------



## sno&go

Mount the squeegees on your trucks boys and girls, we are going to get lots of rain!!


----------



## lawnprolawns

In Northville/Plymouth it's slippery as heck. I'm in plymouth right now and it just stopped raining, and everything froze. Lots of salt tonight if it stays cold..


----------



## daliam32

Just snow here, near Mt.Pleasant have about an inch of wet snow


----------



## Superior L & L

daliam32;668168 said:


> Just snow here, near Mt.Pleasant have about an inch of wet snow


 Oh you guys are supposed to get dumped on tonight!! like 12-14" i hear.

All freezing rain here right now. I just canceled most the guys, just some salt pitchers coming in


----------



## Luther

Nice and icy out there this morning. 

Looking forward to the change over tonight.


----------



## Luther

How much snow did you Grand Rapids guys get? :waving:


----------



## Mark Oomkes

TCLA;668406 said:


> How much snow did you Grand Rapids guys get? :waving:


Jack squat.

Plowed the north route, about an inch there of heavy stuff, less than that around town, just another salting.

Supposedly supposed to get hit yet with 3-6" but it's 35* right now.


----------



## Luther

I guess I meant the other day......Saturday-Sunday. Didn't you get hammered?

The last few days for me have seemed to meld into just one long day.


----------



## terrapro

lots of frozen lots left in livingston county. if youre waiting it out your about 4 hrs to late. they are ice.


----------



## Luther

Yea.

Anybody who thought it would melt by morning was playing a dangerous game, and lost.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

TCLA;668412 said:


> I guess I meant the other day......Saturday-Sunday. Didn't you get hammered?
> 
> The last few days for me have seemed to meld into just one long day.


Hmmm, Sat-Sun, I have a faint recollection of those days. I think. 

Let's see now, I remember it snowed those days. Is that good?

Seriously, it varied with how close to the lake. Had about an inch or two Saturday AM, then a break, then the clipper kicked in and we had a good 3-4" on the east side of town, away from the lake. Not sure on the west side, but I think it was around 10", maybe?

Anyways, going on week 2 of plowing and or salting every day. I'm tired.


----------



## terrapro

TCLA;668423 said:


> Yea.
> 
> Anybody who thought it would melt by morning was playing a dangerous game, and lost.


hey maybe ill get some phone calls becuase of it. i would have to say 80% of lots were not done as i was driving home, even alot of docs offices which are normally white with salt by now were not done. snooze you lose i guess. i want to buy a new 1ton dump so ill be glad to take on some more commercials.


----------



## Luther

Mark Oomkes;668430 said:


> Hmmm, Sat-Sun, I have a faint recollection of those days. I think.
> 
> Let's see now, I remember it snowed those days. Is that good?
> 
> Seriously, it varied with how close to the lake. Had about an inch or two Saturday AM, then a break, then the clipper kicked in and we had a good 3-4" on the east side of town, away from the lake. Not sure on the west side, but I think it was around 10", maybe?
> 
> Anyways, going on week 2 of plowing and or salting every day. I'm tired.


Yup.

It's been a very good "Fall". I wonder what Winter will be like.................


----------



## magnatrac

I just got in from salting my lots. I had to first get through the layer of ice on my truck! We have 1/4'' of an ice sleet mix here in north oakland. I salted my lots and while I was doing the walks it sounds like a bowl of rice crispys!!! Anyways a 31 degrees it's not going to melt any time soon around here.
,shaun


----------



## terrapro

TCLA;668435 said:


> Yup.
> 
> It's been a very good "Fall". I wonder what Winter will be like.................


I just hope the customers can pay the bills we send out! payup


----------



## firelwn82

magnatrac;668436 said:


> I just got in from salting my lots. I had to first get through the layer of ice on my truck! We have 1/4'' of an ice sleet mix here in north oakland. I salted my lots and while I was doing the walks it sounds like a bowl of rice crispys!!! Anyways a 31 degrees it's not going to melt any time soon around here.
> ,shaun


I need more salting accounts, seems thats all I have been doin this year. Its ok still makin money. My condo called me back out at 6 this mornin told me it wasnt melting fast enough.... I was there at 430, I dumped 10 bags normally dump 5. Well guess what I dumped another 8 on it when I went back out, it's gonna look like snow there for awhile. UGH.... Oh well a happy customer is a good customer. payup


----------



## Leisure Time LC

If this rain was snow, we would be in some big trouble


----------



## TheXpress2002

Sorry for not having posted even though a few here will take there chance to throw barbs. Haven't felt well the past week and finally hit hard the past two days. Obviously the main concern from here on out is the flash freeze tonight once temps fall into the mid 20's

And yes if this rain was snow and if we had a stronger high over eastern Canada we would have been screwed.

Beyond tonight everything quiets down and temps look to moderate back to normal.


----------



## Luther

We don't want normal! 

Keep it coming!! wesport


----------



## lawnprolawns

So tonight is likely going to need some salt?


----------



## eatonpaving

*with a low of 27 tonight and all the rain we have had, and an inch of snow forcasted for tonight i think we will need salt....i want snow..i am just about to go and plow rain......:realmad:*


----------



## snow plowman

9 inches her in cadillac last night and still snowing now has ben all day here


----------



## Mark Oomkes

TheXpress2002;668750 said:


> Sorry for not having posted even though a few here will take there chance to throw barbs. Haven't felt well the past week and finally hit hard the past two days. Obviously the main concern from here on out is the flash freeze tonight once temps fall into the mid 20's
> 
> And yes if this rain was snow and if we had a stronger high over eastern Canada we would have been screwed.
> 
> Beyond tonight everything quiets down and temps look to moderate back to normal.


Just ignore them, hope you're feeling better.


----------



## smoore45

Can anyone recommend a good push box, or place to buy them around here? I would like to get one for our loader, probably an 8', maybe a 10'. 

Let me know if anyone is interested in selling one too. Thanks.


----------



## Allor Outdoor

smoore45;668852 said:


> Can anyone recommend a good push box, or place to buy them around here? I would like to get one for our loader, probably an 8', maybe a 10'.
> 
> Let me know if anyone is interested in selling one too. Thanks.


SMOORE--check your PM box...just send you a message!


----------



## Superior L & L

TCLA;668771 said:


> We don't want normal!
> 
> Keep it coming!! wesport


4 plows 
10 full salts
5 partial salts

This is not normal for sure


----------



## firelwn82

Superior L & L;669016 said:


> 4 plows
> 10 full salts
> 5 partial salts
> 
> This is not normal for sure


Shhhhhhhhh they'll hear you..


----------



## magnatrac

Ok I know some of you guys here have switched to liquid ice melters. How are they working for you? Where do you have to go to get the "liquid" melter? We have gone through alot of salt so far here in n.o. co. My brother and I use bagged salt as our jobs are small and there really is no where close to get bulk. We do not over apply salt ( we have gained customers tired of salt laying in their dry lots),so small spreaders work great, usually. We have been interested in the spray rigs ,but old habits die hard! Now that a pallet of 80's have gone in one month from $162 to $230 this morning, it's time to look at alternatives. Just curious , looking for alittle info !!!

Thanks, shaun


----------



## firelwn82

magnatrac;669181 said:


> Ok I know some of you guys here have switched to liquid ice melters. How are they working for you? Where do you have to go to get the "liquid" melter? We have gone through alot of salt so far here in n.o. co. My brother and I use bagged salt as our jobs are small and there really is no where close to get bulk. We do not over apply salt ( we have gained customers tired of salt laying in their dry lots),so small spreaders work great, usually. We have been interested in the spray rigs ,but old habits die hard! Now that a pallet of 80's have gone in one month from $162 to $230 this morning, it's time to look at alternatives. Just curious , looking for alittle info !!!
> 
> Thanks, shaun


Where did you pay 230 Shaun?


----------



## magnatrac

Germ went to tom's hardware in oxford this morning. We have been going there b/c they were cheaper than the guys in flint. They told him that the 80's might not be available much longer at the rate everyone is buying. We were going to buy a bunch of salt this fall ,but the fact that we are still owed for july's AT&T mowing tied up money. I don't think we will ever do sub work again


----------



## sno&go

sno&go;668019 said:


> Mount the squeegees on your trucks boys and girls, we are going to get lots of rain!!


GOD I love it when I'm right


----------



## terrapro

magnatrac;669212 said:


> Germ went to tom's hardware in oxford this morning. We have been going there b/c they were cheaper than the guys in flint. They told him that the 80's might not be available much longer at the rate everyone is buying. We were going to buy a bunch of salt this fall ,but the fact that we are still owed for july's AT&T mowing tied up money. I don't think we will ever do sub work again


i picked up some "extreme melt sidewalk de-icer" today and i also heard 80's were becoming hard to come by.

take this with a grain of "salt" but i think the majority of us have what we need in bagged for the season. the market for bagged will rebound back to july prices soon, well in a few months...... but as ive said before, what do i know i plow snow for a living.


----------



## Superior L & L

magnatrac;669212 said:


> They told him that the 80's might not be available much longer at the rate everyone is buying. :


 In the last couple of days all i keep hereing is salt shortage. Thats why we order al teh stuff for a deicer machine. We did hold off for a while to see if salt prices would go down but i only see them going up since we have had such a strong "fall".

I here that theres a guy on this site that has a couple extra tons he's holding :salute:

View attachment 44578


View attachment 44579


----------



## magnatrac

Ok would you guys beleive I just got in from plowing a driveway. One of my reg customer ( I plow his small apartment building and house) called and said the packed snow turned into 6" of slush. I wouldn't have beleived it if I didn't just plow it! I really didn't plan on a plow job tonight but I'll take itpayup


----------



## Superior L & L

Up in flint we may get a little snow tonight


----------



## snow_man_48045

Superior L & L;669465 said:


> In the last couple of days all i keep hereing is salt shortage. Thats why we order al teh stuff for a deicer machine. We did hold off for a while to see if salt prices would go down but i only see them going up since we have had such a strong "fall".
> 
> I here that theres a guy on this site that has a couple extra tons he's holding :salute:
> 
> View attachment 44578
> 
> 
> View attachment 44579


Looks like a job for a conveyor


----------



## lawnprolawns

Superior L & L;669465 said:


> In the last couple of days all i keep hereing is salt shortage. Thats why we order al teh stuff for a deicer machine. We did hold off for a while to see if salt prices would go down but i only see them going up since we have had such a strong "fall".
> 
> I here that theres a guy on this site that has a couple extra tons he's holding :salute:
> 
> View attachment 44578
> 
> 
> View attachment 44579


holy smokes. I bet I know who that is..


----------



## Scenic Lawnscape

Superior L & L;669465 said:


> In the last couple of days all i keep hereing is salt shortage. Thats why we order al teh stuff for a deicer machine. We did hold off for a while to see if salt prices would go down but i only see them going up since we have had such a strong "fall".
> 
> I here that theres a guy on this site that has a couple extra tons he's holding :salute:
> 
> View attachment 44578
> 
> 
> View attachment 44579


What is that about 2 or 3 tons??


----------



## TheXpress2002

Superior L & L;669465 said:


> In the last couple of days all i keep hereing is salt shortage. Thats why we order al teh stuff for a deicer machine. We did hold off for a while to see if salt prices would go down but i only see them going up since we have had such a strong "fall".
> 
> I here that theres a guy on this site that has a couple extra tons he's holding :salute:
> 
> View attachment 44578
> 
> 
> View attachment 44579


LMAO....I wonder who that cool cat is


----------



## daliam32

Lots of snow by Mt.Pleasent had about 6" this morning plowed the drive out @ 5 tonite and have another 2 to 3 "now LET IT SNOW!!!!


----------



## Allor Outdoor

Issued by The National Weather Service
Detroit, MI
11:27 pm EST, Tue., Dec. 9, 2008

A MIX OF LIGHT SNOW AND RAIN WILL CHANGEOVER TO ALL SNOW DURING THROUGH THE EARLY MORNING HOURS AS TEMPERATURES FALL BELOW FREEZING. UP TO AN INCH OF SNOW ACCUMULATION IS POSSIBLE ONCE THE CHANGEOVER TAKES PLACE. ALTHOUGH SNOW ACCUMULATIONS ARE EXPECTED TO BE LIGHT... TRAVEL COULD BECOME HAZARDOUS ONCE TEMPERATURES FALL BELOW FREEZING... CAUSING VERY SLICK ROADWAYS


----------



## lawnprolawns

Things are starting to ice up in Plymouth/Northville. I'll be out salting later for sure. Then maybe some pushing, depending on how much snow / slush we get.


----------



## bigjeeping

Just got home from downtown A2. about 1/2 inch on the ground there.... radar shows snow almost out of the area, but I think I'll grab a few ZZzzz and head out at 4


----------



## Tango

Just a light dusting here in GP but lots of ice. Headed out the door to go salt.


----------



## Tscape

bigjeeping;669868 said:


> Just got home from downtown A2. about 1/2 inch on the ground there.... radar shows snow almost out of the area, but I think I'll grab a few ZZzzz and head out at 4


I think I rolled by you in Dexter, down the street from the mill. Were you in a dumptruck?


----------



## Luther

Superior L & L;669465 said:


> I here that theres a guy on this site that has a couple extra tons he's holding :salute:
> 
> I might be willing to part with some for those in need.


----------



## eatonpaving

*started at 12.30 am, got 6 lots salted all sidewalks clean and back home at 6.30, going later today to add a new truck to the fleet, 96 gmc 3500 dump 9.2 western plow and under tail gate salter....:*


----------



## terrapro

eatonpaving;669933 said:


> *started at 12.30 am, got 6 lots salted all sidewalks clean and back home at 6.30, going later today to add a new truck to the fleet, 96 gmc 3500 dump 9.2 western plow and under tail gate salter....:*


nice, thats exactly what im looking for. how much is it?


----------



## eatonpaving

terrapro;669967 said:


> nice, thats exactly what im looking for. how much is it?


he had it listed for 7500.00 but said he would take 6500.00, i am going today to take a look and if its in good shape i am driving it home....we have salted 7 times already and i am getting tired of shoveling salt in the spreader, i went thru 4 tons the other night(sat) and it just about wore me out....


----------



## Allor Outdoor

I sent salt trucks out around 3:00 this morning...but from what it looks like no one else did. There are large complexs that don't have ANY salt. Walmart in Milford, kroger/home depot in novi, meijer in wixom.......it is icey as hell out here!!


----------



## eatonpaving

i do the dollar tree at plymouth and farmington and seen one other truck, most of the lots were snow and ice covered....same in canton, i have the kohl's on michigan in a big complex and at 5.30 one other crew came in and was starting the target, one pickup and a few hand spreaders, one guy was doing the lot with a hand spreader...i dont know if he was going to do the whole lot that way but i did not see a salt truck....


----------



## Tscape

I saw
I have seen
you saw
you have seen
they saw 
they have seen

I'm just sayin'...


----------



## Dhouse

I thought this was plowsite.com not grammar.com.

Just kidding.


----------



## Tscape

I'm just throwing it out there is all. You want to sound illiterate, by all means, be my guest.

"Don't judge me, Monkey."


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Turfscape LLC;670117 said:


> I'm just throwing it out there is all. You want to sound illiterate, by all means, be my guest.
> 
> "Don't judge me, Monkey."


Hey don't knock him, he might be deaf.


----------



## Luther

Turfscape LLC;670117 said:


> I'm just throwing it out there is all. You want to sound illiterate, by all means, be my guest.
> 
> "Don't judge me, Monkey."


Don't judge me, Monkey!!

I love it........going to borrow that one. Thanks! :waving:


----------



## Lawn Vet

So out in Farmington this morning I passed two separate rigs pulled over by the po-po. One was a pickup with plow and spreader, the other was a dump with plow, both on 8-mile. Just wondering if either are on here and if you can lend some insight. They may have been legit, I'm just wondering if we're being targeted or harassed for some reason. I didn't see any regular vehicles pulled over all morning...that's why I ask.

Also, in case anyone was wondering Angelo's got a bunch of 80's in this weekend, price is still the same.


----------



## Superior L & L

Lawn Vet;670202 said:


> Also, in case anyone was wondering Angelo's got a bunch of 80's in this weekend, price is still the same.


BUT, You must have bought at least one pallet of 80's last week and three pallets the week before and its a one pallet max. per 5.25 days 

O and you had to buy stuff from them last year in large quantitys


----------



## Superior L & L

Allor Outdoor;669999 said:


> I sent salt trucks out around 3:00 this morning...but from what it looks like no one else did. There are large complexs that don't have ANY salt. Walmart in Milford, kroger/home depot in novi, meijer in wixom.......it is icey as hell out here!!


Thats funny you say that because i thought the same up in the flint area. Even at 10:00am there were lots of site not salted and very icey. We plowed alll our salting accounts since there was at least a inch on them(to save on salt)


----------



## eatonpaving

*salt chasing po po's*



Lawn Vet;670202 said:


> So out in Farmington this morning I passed two separate rigs pulled over by the po-po. One was a pickup with plow and spreader, the other was a dump with plow, both on 8-mile. Just wondering if either are on here and if you can lend some insight. They may have been legit, I'm just wondering if we're being targeted or harassed for some reason. I didn't see any regular vehicles pulled over all morning...that's why I ask.
> 
> Also, in case anyone was wondering Angelo's got a bunch of 80's in this weekend, price is still the same.


i got pulled over in canton, my salter was covering my plate, got a warning ticket......h well


----------



## Lawn Vet

Superior L & L;670220 said:


> BUT, You must have bought at least one pallet of 80's last week and three pallets the week before and its a one pallet max. per 5.25 days
> 
> O and you had to buy stuff from them last year in large quantitys


Don't know who you've dealt with there or if you are talking about a different location than the Farmington one. This is my first year buying from them and actually, last time I was there (my first time there) I only bought a dozen or so bags of Dragon Melt to last me till they got pallets of RS in. The guy at the counter last time said they might go to selling bags to previous bagged product customers only (1 pallet min) in the future if they need to. They didn't ask a thing and loaded before even asking who it was for this morning.

Maybe he was just too tired to care!


----------



## Lawn Vet

eatonpaving;670248 said:


> i got pulled over in canton, my salter was covering my plate, got a warning ticket......h well


That surprises me. I didn't know Canton PD knew what a warning ticket was. I suppose I had better adjust my LP before they nab me. purplebou


----------



## eatonpaving

Lawn Vet;670267 said:


> That surprises me. I didn't know Canton PD knew what a warning ticket was. I suppose I had better adjust my LP before they nab me. purplebou


 the thing is my brake light is out and she never said a word about that, donuts do funny thing's to ppl.....


----------



## terrapro

Superior L & L;670229 said:


> Thats funny you say that because i thought the same up in the flint area. Even at 10:00am there were lots of site not salted and very icey. We plowed alll our salting accounts since there was at least a inch on them(to save on salt)


i just got back from checking on my lots and there are still lots without salt right now. probably around 80% again. either someone is conserving or has no salt but it is definately odd.


----------



## TheXpress2002

eatonpaving;670248 said:


> i got pulled over in canton, my salter was covering my plate, got a warning ticket......h well


I will not even to begin with the Canton 50. The diesel bear does not hibernate and is always chasing the honey worse than Winne the Poo, Piglet and Eyor. If you do not have the proper logos on your truck, DOT numbers or dirt covering your logos or DOT number, your DOT medical card, your plow lights are not at the proper angle, a shovel not tied down, you give him a funny look as you pass by or if you don't wave and ask how his holidays are, you will be screwed.

If you can be off Mich Ave, Haggerty, and Ford Road by 6 am you stand a chance of living.

On another note.......

There was a truck at Angelos this morning a 2500 short bed and this person asked for 5500lbs. He already had the weight of the spreader "modified" prolly around 1500lbs then had the 5500lbs added. ( I am not kidding) What he was thinking I have no flipping clue. I dont think I could put a piece of paper inbetween his bumper and the ground. In some situations like this IMO they deserve to get pulled over. I normally take my camera everywhere and I forgot it this morning I wish I had gotten that picture.

Yes something was very odd this morning. For temps to be falling below freezing today and for the amount of lots not salted was a little scary.


----------



## Runner

Superior L & L;670229 said:


> Thats funny you say that because i thought the same up in the flint area. Even at 10:00am there were lots of site not salted and very icey. We plowed alll our salting accounts since there was at least a inch on them(to save on salt)


Yep. we pushed and salted, too. I was thinking last night that it may only be a salt.


----------



## lawnprolawns

TheXpress2002;670373 said:


> .
> 
> There was a truck at Angelos this morning a 2500 short bed and this person asked for 5500lbs. He already had the weight of the spreader "modified" prolly around 1500lbs then had the 5500lbs added. ( I am not kidding) What he was thinking I have no flipping clue. I dont think I could put a piece of paper inbetween his bumper and the ground. In some situations like this IMO they deserve to get pulled over. I normally take my camera everywhere and I forgot it this morning I wish I had gotten that picture.


There's a lot of funny stories that come out of Angelos. I was there and a guy got a bunch of pallets of brick pavers loaded into his trailer. It was so heavy that his f-250's front wheels barely turned the truck, it was sunk to the max. The trailer looked like it was going to snap both axles off. Then Angelos wouldn't let him leave because they knew it wouldn't end well.

Now.. I've put a pallet of salt in a 1/2 ton truck, but, in all honesty it's not that bad. I just take back roads and drive carefully..


----------



## lawnprolawns

TCLA;669922 said:


> Superior L & L;669465 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I here that theres a guy on this site that has a couple extra tons he's holding :salute:
> 
> I might be willing to part with some for those in need.
> 
> 
> 
> Hah.. you could probably part with a few hundred tons before you even realized you parted with any in the first place.. That's a lot of salt! I've never seen a loader on salt before..
Click to expand...


----------



## Leisure Time LC

Where is everybody today???? Sleeping


----------



## Superior L & L

Must be. Just got a call from my office that the delivery truck is here with our supplys to build our liquid deicer 
Looks like the fun will begin tomorrow


----------



## Dhouse

Can you take pictures of the process? I 'm just curious about the setup.


----------



## Superior L & L

For sure, if i wasnt at home i would have pics of the delivery truck being unloaded


----------



## Leisure Time LC

Superior L & L;672021 said:


> Must be. Just got a call from my office that the delivery truck is here with our supplys to build our liquid deicer
> Looks like the fun will begin tomorrow


Are you going with gas or electric


----------



## 2FAST4U

are u going to post the pics in this thread or start a new one? make sure to tell us were to look.


----------



## Superior L & L

Leisure Time LC;672343 said:


> Are you going with gas or electric


Im doing it right - gas all the way baby

We have some larger site that we will be using it on so i needed more volume than electric can support.
I guess i will start a new thread


----------



## Scenic Lawnscape

any one near Clinton township have a set of torches? I need to heat up and bent some metal

I will throw you some cash or beer for helping me

Rich


----------



## Superior L & L

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?p=672642#post672642


----------



## grassmaster06

just got my dodge back from the trans shop and fixing a mail box my driver other took down


----------



## grassmaster06

sorry typo my other driver
took down


----------



## Superior L & L

grassmaster06;672727 said:


> just got my dodge back from the trans shop and fixing a mail box my driver other took down


I hate that word "transmission Shop"

$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$


----------



## Allor Outdoor

Hey Xpress....do we need to watch for anything this weekend? 
I know they are calling for "rain" on Sunday...will this be 100% rain, or is it on the edge of rain/snow?


----------



## TheXpress2002

Allor Outdoor;673206 said:


> Hey Xpress....do we need to watch for anything this weekend?
> I know they are calling for "rain" on Sunday...will this be 100% rain, or is it on the edge of rain/snow?


I think the forecasted temps are way to high. There is no way on this green earth temps will be close to 50 Sunday. Edge of rain/snow on Monday. The cold front will come through Monday morning with the high temps reached first thing in the morning dropping into the upper 20 by the afternoon. Temps will be in the low 20's overnight Monday causing freezing of either the rain or snow turning to slush.

After that things look to get busy again.


----------



## Luther

TheXpress2002;673237 said:


> Edge of rain/snow on Monday. The cold front will come through Monday morning with the high temps reached first thing in the morning dropping into the upper 20 by the afternoon. Temps will be in the low 20's overnight Monday causing freezing of either the rain or snow turning to slush.
> 
> After that things look to get busy again.


You are the MAN!!


----------



## Jason Pallas

Scenic - I've got a set of torches. PM me if you still need some.


----------



## Allor Outdoor

Hey Guys,
For those of you with the zero tolerance accounts, you might want to go out and check them. I am at my office here in Commerce, and the lots are snow covered. There isn't much, but nevertheless, they are still covered. The roads aren't bad, but lots will def. need some salt. I did pass a county salt truck on M-5 on my way in here about 30 min ago....


So much for "flurries"!


----------



## TheXpress2002

We got a good burst of snow leaving good dusting here in Canton also.


----------



## Superior L & L

We kept getting burst of snow all day. enough to cover the lots but it melted within 15-20 mins each time. Hopefully thats it for the night, got to tie one on tonight at a christmas party


----------



## Superior L & L

Interesting info 

Just got done watching the news and they said Flint area had More than double the amount of Snow they normally have at this time of year and more than last year

season so far 17.9"
Last Season 10.00"
average 7.5"

maybe we will end up beating the # from last year witch was a couple inches short of the all time record


----------



## Runner

LOL...Actually, we were 1/10 of an inch short of that record.


----------



## Cash

Thats all gonna change in a few days as last year SE. Michigan got 9" on the 16th in 2007 according to my records.

Salt runs are about the same as last year. Down a few actually.


----------



## Superior L & L

Good I will be happy without another last year


----------



## Tango

Scenic Lawnscape;672651 said:


> any one near Clinton township have a set of torches? I need to heat up and bent some metal
> 
> I will throw you some cash or beer for helping me
> 
> Rich


I have some in Harrison Township but wont be there till Monday. Let me know.


----------



## procut

I remeber that December 16th storm. I think we had more like 10"-12" in Lansing, I could definatly do without that again.


----------



## tom_mccauley

PLEASE! send snow down here! LOL


----------



## lawnprolawns

So, who all in SE MI is using/planning on using some sort of liquid de-ice system this year? I'd like to see a few, or see the results. I know Superior is building one.. anyone else? 

I started out this year with one subdivision to salt, just intersections, so I was going to just get a truckload or two of 80lb bags and deal with that this year until I get a bigger truck and a bulk spreader next year. 

Now I have two more parking lots, a small apartment complex, and two gas stations (sometimes.. they're cheap) that are going to need de-iced. That's over two tons of salt every application without the gas stations, which is a lot of bags to lift and deal with. 

The subdivision will probably have to be salted. It's subbed out to me, and I'm not sure what the HOA or the company that subbed it to me would say about liquid. Maybe they'd go for it, but I'm not sure. The other places dont care. 

I'd get a 3/4 ton truck and a v-box this year, but I dont really have a lot of $$ left. Just bought a truck, brand new plow, a truckload of salt, and paid off our mower we bought this year. (Should have waited.. it was no interest for 5 years.. wasn't planning on all this snow and salt stuff)

I'm either going to have to buy anther truckload of salt or build a liquid system..


----------



## flykelley

Hi Lawnpro
I am going to build one after xmas. I have a guy who I do some subbing for who has a couple heavy duty units. I am going to Milford to look them over next week. He is running Honda engines, and they have a good size boom and hose reel on them. Will post pictures after I see the unit. My problem is I want a low profile tank, I have a dump insert on my truck and I only have 4 ft at the bottom of the box. Also would like a tank with some baffles as the tank will be sitting up high as it will be in the dump insert. Got to keep the center of grativy as low as possible.

Regards Mike


----------



## lawnprolawns

Sounds good. I'm trying to keep things on the inexpensive side.. I dont know if I should go with a gas engine pump, generator and 110v pump, electric pump, or ::gasp:: gravity feed. 

Probably not gravity feed.


----------



## Superior L & L

From what i here the $1000.00 system that Metro was selling is working good for smaller lots. A guy i know built two very similar to Metro but ended up going to gas motor because of the amount of time it took to apply, since they are only 4.9 gpm..

He just replaced the electric motors with 2" trash pumps from TSC and put a $40 valve to a toggle switch in the truck. No pressure regulators, recurculation or fancy stuff but they are work good for him

You could probably build a electric one for $5-600.00 or about $1000.00 for a small gas one. We are using briggs motor to save a couple of hundred


----------



## lawnprolawns

Who/Where is Metro?


----------



## Metro Lawn

lawnprolawns;674643 said:


> Who/Where is Metro?


I am still here...lol Been busy lately. Here are some pics.
www.metro-melt.com


----------



## lawnprolawns

Thanks Metro. In that last picture, is that immediately after treated, or did that sit and work for a while before melting the snow behind the truck?


----------



## cgrappler135

How good does the liquid work when there is already like a 1/2 inch of snow down? Just curious cause with angelos already getting weird with the salt i am seriously considering putting one of those units on my other truck!


----------



## Metro Lawn

lawnprolawns;674680 said:


> Thanks Metro. In that last picture, is that immediately after treated, or did that sit and work for a while before melting the snow behind the truck?


Just long enough for me to get out an snap the picture... about 30 seconds


----------



## Metro Lawn

cgrappler135;674682 said:


> How good does the liquid work when there is already like a 1/2 inch of snow down? Just curious cause with angelos already getting weird with the salt i am seriously considering putting one of those units on my other truck!


The bottom 2 pics were about 3/4 of an inch at 20 degrees


----------



## WMHLC

Hey Metro

What rate are you putting it down at? That lasts picture looks like the sprayer is still on and alot of chemical is running down hill.


----------



## Tscape

Metro, would you sell just the boom and plumbing to it? I have a tank and trash pump. If so, PM me.


----------



## terrapro

LOL, thats great metro! so you units are gravity fed only?


----------



## lawnprolawns

his have 12v pumps on them.


----------



## Superior L & L

Metro you are going to sell a ton of them units once salt prices realy go up or salts not unavailable.


----------



## Leisure Time LC

He has already sold a ton of them


----------



## Superior L & L

Leisure Time LC;674936 said:


> He has already sold a ton of them


Im sure, do you have stream or fan nozzels on yours and what product are you spraying


----------



## TheXpress2002

NEXT WEEK.....

Keep an eye on Monday morning with the remains of the junk this weekend (an inch or two) with temps plummeting through the day by 20 to 25 degrees with the high temps being reached Monday at 1am. Then Tuesday night and Thursday night. Arctic air will be settling back in and and there will be a few low pressure systems moving through. The strongest seems to be the one for Tuesday night and Wednesday. These will be more of a Pacific flow coming across the Rockies so when these low pressure systems ride across they usually strengthen at the last minute once they are east of the Rockies, and right on top of us. This pattern seems to be in place for the rest of this month and shows it could be very active just like the last two weeks in November.


Slightly OT I know with all this talk about liquid de-icer units I prolly don't have a shot at trying to sell this but I will try anyways. I am selling a 2 year old Snow-Ex 6000 V box with full controls, tarp, dolly, and vibrator. It is in good condition (seeing thats its a polly) there is only a little rust on the frame but no structural weakness from it. It is awesome for short bed trucks. I purchased it new for $5100 and am looking for $2500. I figured I would try here locally and then ebay it. PM me or let me know.


----------



## sno&go

So in other words boys and girls, take the plows off, you WON'T be needing them for a while


----------



## Tscape

Hmmm, taunting Express, must be jetskiboy69shismom.


----------



## terrapro

just checked the truck and there is a thin layer of ice on it. going out to check th elots and walks.


----------



## lawnprolawns

Hm.. there's some nasty stuff coming down in Northville. Heavy/Icy snow. I'll have to keep an eye on it and see when it stops.


----------



## Leisure Time LC

Superior L & L;674972 said:


> Im sure, do you have stream or fan nozzels on yours and what product are you spraying


I am running fans right now, but monday I am adding another pump and bar with 10 stream nozzles. This should speed up the process and put more liquid down at 9 gpm


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Turfscape LLC;675018 said:


> Hmmm, taunting Express, must be jetskiboy69shismom.


Gee, just when I had forgotten about that moron. Same MO, good call.


----------



## lawnprolawns

I'm more excited about liquid de-icing right now than I am plowing. Haha..


----------



## terrapro

lawnprolawns;675096 said:


> I'm more excited about liquid de-icing right now than I am plowing. Haha..


im currently devising a liquid walk behind using an old earthway spreader for walks. i will get some pics up maybe tomorrow.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

terrapro;675165 said:


> im currently devising a liquid walk behind using an old earthway spreader for walks. i will get some pics up maybe tomorrow.


http://www.ossian.com/

Check out the equipment link on the bottom left.


----------



## cgrappler135

Just went and checked my bars and 24 hour locations in livonia and northville and they all were slick. Ended up salting just incase the temps dont rise fast!


----------



## Superior L & L

Is it suposed to warm up


----------



## Cash

Good.

Winter sucks.

I shoulda stayed in school...


----------



## terrapro

Cash;675292 said:


> Good.
> 
> Winter sucks.
> 
> I shoulda stayed in school...


you are right, you shouldve stayed in school, especially if you quit school to do snow.

nevermind, i just checked your profile and saw youre in your 40's


----------



## Tscape

I did stay in school. WTF?


----------



## lawnprolawns

not too many people salting tonight since the temps are going up? or am a wrong?


----------



## sno&go

Turfscape LLC;675435 said:


> I did stay in school. WTF?


Coulda fooled us


----------



## eatonpaving

just went outside and all the side streets and walkways are a sheet of ice....in westland..waiting for the call, maby get to salt...


----------



## Allor Outdoor

I have yet to decide if we are going to go out salting tonight. I know the temps are suppose to raise up to the mid-40's, but I guess it all depends on how fast.

My plan is to check things out around 2am, and if need be, call the drivers in then.

What are the rest of you planning on doing? Or have you already salted?


----------



## lawnprolawns

Same. I dont want to waste salt and charge the customers for nothing, but I dont want people slipping in the morning either. I'm going to wake up at four and go for a quick drive and see.


----------



## amar

Superior L & L;674622 said:


> From what i here the $1000.00 system that Metro was selling is working good for smaller lots. A guy i know built two very similar to Metro but ended up going to gas motor because of the amount of time it took to apply, since they are only 4.9 gpm..
> 
> The pumps are 4.5 gpm And the units come from Suburban Dust Control in Taylor for $900.00
> 
> They sell calcium chloride for $.40 gallon
> 
> METRO have you no shame you jacked the pictures off the manufactures website and claim the unit as your own


----------



## terrapro

well did anyone go out and salt?


----------



## Leisure Time LC

terrapro;675720 said:


> well did anyone go out and salt?


I just got back and I spot salted a couple of my lots, but for the most part everyting of mine was good. There were alot of lots that I seen that needed to be treated but mine were fine. I think the reason for that is the liquid calcium was still sitting on the lots and it melted on contact. All my lots were just wet.


----------



## Luther

terrapro;675720 said:


> well did anyone go out and salt?


Absolutely. payup


----------



## Superior L & L

Light application on all our "open on sunday" lots


----------



## Allor Outdoor

terrapro;675720 said:


> well did anyone go out and salt?


We went out around 2am. I salted my condo's and apt complex's, but I didnt do anything to the office centers (not open on sundays).


----------



## Sharper Edge

Put down 2100 gal salt brine working great


----------



## Dhouse

We salted, its better to be safe then sorry. You can't wait around and wait for the ice to melt. That will get you into trouble.


----------



## Superior L & L

Sharper Edge;675941 said:


> Put down 2100 gal salt brine working great


You put that down this season or last night? Were are you purchasing your brine if you dont mind me asking and is it just that well brine


----------



## esshakim

i got my systems from suburban dust control, and i have to admit its a great system. also his liquid works great to. i have used about 1500 gallons so far this winter and have seen excellent results. i have also used the liquid from angelos and it seems just as good.


----------



## Lawn Vet

anyone have opinions for forecasts? looks like 3" or so for tues night/wed morn and again thurs night/fri morning...though thurs/fri may include some rain.


----------



## sno&go

Lawn Vet;676757 said:


> anyone have opinions for forecasts? looks like 3" or so for tues night/wed morn and again thurs night/fri morning...though thurs/fri may include some rain.


Negative on the 3" tues. into wed. Only calling for minor snowfall and nothing really on thurs.-fri.


----------



## Jason Pallas

Actually, models looks good for a solid 2-4 on Tues night, later in the week will be more rain/mix. Next Sunday looks interesting as does next (X-mas) week..... but I defer to Express for the expert analysis.


----------



## grassmaster06

ready to plowwesport


----------



## Keith_480231

Jason, just to let you know I am still interested in working this season if you still need me.


----------



## Luther

Hey Grand Rapids.........change over happening yet?


----------



## terrapro

i saw this on craigslist if anyone is interested 
http://annarbor.craigslist.org/bfs/945225212.html
http://annarbor.craigslist.org/mat/957106420.html

man did that temp drop quick, i actually think its snowing outside now. i was thinking about going out and doing some cleanups since all th esnow is melted now but judging by the temp drop its going to flash freeze.


----------



## TheXpress2002

Jason Pallas;676788 said:


> Actually, models looks good for a solid 2-4 on Tues night, later in the week will be more rain/mix. Next Sunday looks interesting as does next (X-mas) week..... but I defer to Express for the expert analysis.


Yes, Tuesday night we will have 2-4 inches before it starts to change to a wintery mix Wednesday morning during rush hour. Thursday is way to close to call. It will be again a situation of 2 or 3 degrees will mean the difference of an inch of rain or a very large amount of wet heavy snow. After that all hell breaks loose with Saturday night, Monday, and a possible unmentionable on Tuesday as a Xmas gift to all of us.


----------



## lawnprolawns

terrapro;677077 said:


> i saw this on craigslist if anyone is interested
> http://annarbor.craigslist.org/bfs/945225212.html
> http://annarbor.craigslist.org/mat/957106420.html
> 
> man did that temp drop quick, i actually think its snowing outside now. i was thinking about going out and doing some cleanups since all th esnow is melted now but judging by the temp drop its going to flash freeze.


i just had three customers call about clean-ups this morning. I have a few things to do before, but if the weather holds out for a few hours, I might fire up a few blowers. That, though, is about the last thing I feel like doing right now. Oh well..

Temps sure are dropping fast, though.


----------



## Metro Lawn

amar;675719 said:


> METRO have you no shame you jacked the pictures off the manufactures website and claim the unit as your own


What are you talking about? This site is mine, the pictures are mine. www.metro-melt.com


----------



## sefh

Metro
How does your product work when and if it touches the grass? Does it kill it or is it environment friendly? I was talking to a buddy of mine and he was thinking of switching over.


----------



## Metro Lawn

sefh;677143 said:


> Metro
> How does your product work when and if it touches the grass? Does it kill it or is it environment friendly? I was talking to a buddy of mine and he was thinking of switching over.


Calcium (Ca) and chloride (Cl) ions both naturally occur in the environment and calcium chloride easily dissociates into Ca and Cl ions in water. These ions are essential micronutrients for both plants and animals, so exposure to calcium chloride in the environment is considered to have low potential hazard.


----------



## sefh

Good to know. Thanks


----------



## Scenic Lawnscape

Metro Lawn;677145 said:


> Calcium (Ca) and chloride (Cl) ions both naturally occur in the environment and calcium chloride easily dissociates into Ca and Cl ions in water. These ions are essential micronutrients for both plants and animals, so exposure to calcium chloride in the environment is considered to have low potential hazard.


You just made my head hurt, that sounds too smart for me LOL


----------



## terrapro

I decided against the cleanups LOL brrrrr...

but maybe some of this lake effect will make it my way


----------



## Mark Oomkes

TCLA;677024 said:


> Hey Grand Rapids.........change over happening yet?


And then some. 



TheXpress2002;677095 said:


> Yes, Tuesday night we will have 2-4 inches before it starts to change to a wintery mix Wednesday morning during rush hour. Thursday is way to close to call. It will be again a situation of 2 or 3 degrees will mean the difference of an inch of rain or a very large amount of wet heavy snow. After that all hell breaks loose with Saturday night, Monday, and a possible unmentionable on Tuesday as a Xmas gift to all of us.


You're defying jetskiboywonder's predictions? How dare you?



Metro Lawn;677145 said:


> Calcium (Ca) and chloride (Cl) ions both naturally occur in the environment and calcium chloride easily dissociates into Ca and Cl ions in water. These ions are essential micronutrients for both plants and animals, so exposure to calcium chloride in the environment is considered to have low potential hazard.


Nice political answer. "Is considered" "low potential"

So you're saying it won't burn landscape plants? Just a simple yes or no will suffice.

How about PPE that is suggested when using CaCl?


----------



## terrapro

amar;675719 said:


> Superior L & L;674622 said:
> 
> 
> 
> From what i here the $1000.00 system that Metro was selling is working good for smaller lots. A guy i know built two very similar to Metro but ended up going to gas motor because of the amount of time it took to apply, since they are only 4.9 gpm..
> 
> The pumps are 4.5 gpm And the units come from *Suburban Dust Control *in Taylor for $900.00
> 
> They sell calcium chloride for $.40 gallon
> 
> METRO have you no shame you jacked the pictures off the manufactures website and claim the unit as your own
> 
> 
> 
> Metro maybe you should check that out. the rolls might be reversed they might be stealing your pics and claiming them as theirs.
Click to expand...


----------



## Tscape

Funny how we crush a guy for trying to make a dollar.


----------



## Cash

Kinda cool how some businessmen have really jumped on selling these products. From bulk brines to all the different units. Must be exciting.

Right on and good luck.


----------



## Metro Lawn

terrapro;677231 said:


> amar;675719 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Metro maybe you should check that out. the rolls might be reversed they might be stealing your pics and claiming them as theirs.
> 
> 
> 
> No need too. They are like family. My old roommate was married to the owners daughter and my old mechanic works there. I actually let them copy my brochure design for their own.
Click to expand...


----------



## Cash

Turfscape LLC;677263 said:


> Funny how we crush a guy for trying to make a dollar.


I was just thinking the opposite. I googled Magnesium Chloride and saw that Salisbury has a website selling bulk brine or by the load.

Metros obviously in the game and some others too.

I cant wait for the "whos better" wars.....like with the ride on's.

xysport


----------



## amar

Metro Lawn;677129 said:


> What are you talking about? This site is mine, the pictures are mine. www.metro-melt.com


The pictures you posted are Suburban Dust controls exact pictures, his truck, his flyer.
http://www.spraymyroad.com/deicingunits.asp


----------



## Tscape

Who friggin' cares?


----------



## amar

Metro Lawn;677145 said:


> Calcium (Ca) and chloride (Cl) ions both naturally occur in the environment and calcium chloride easily dissociates into Ca and Cl ions in water. These ions are essential micronutrients for both plants and animals, so exposure to calcium chloride in the environment is considered to have low potential hazard.


Hell yes it can kill grass! Any product over applied to vegetation will kill it dead.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Turfscape LLC;677292 said:


> Who friggin' cares?


Apparently you do, try the ignore feature.

Tell you what, I have this new product that you can apply once in the fall and you won't have to apply again the rest of the year or even plow. And it isn't corrosive and will make everything tropical green.

If you believe everything you read and hear on the 'net, great, some are just a tad more skeptical.

Nobody is beating on someone trying to make a buck, just trying to point out that some of the claims may be just a little exaggerated.

And if you'll notice, he has stopped answering any of my questions a long, long time ago. Why is that? Are they not valid questions to be asked of a supplier?


----------



## Tscape

Oh, I see. We're supposed to choose sides or something? You're right, I'll just ignore.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Turfscape LLC;677304 said:


> Oh, I see. We're supposed to choose sides or something? You're right, I'll just ignore.


No sides, at least not for me, as I'm not buying from Metro, just trying to see through some of the hype that has been put forth. Like I said, if you want to take his word as Gospel, go right ahead. Me, I'm going to ask questions that some suppliers might not like.

Especially when my word and my company's reputation is at stake. Then I become real skeptical of one size fits all claims.

Just for grins and giggles, those of you who are going "100% liquid" this year, how many of you only use one size mower? Or one type of herbicide? One brand fungicide?


----------



## amar

Liquids will never replace rock salt 100% but they can cut the amount or rock we use by alot.


----------



## amar

Salsibury's brine mentioned earlier is salt brine with 10% Caliber. This is the exact make up of the mix the University Of Michigan is using. $1.5 gallon. I thought this is kind of expensive. But Jason told me he has invested 100k in his brine equipment. Anyone know how much Caliber costs.

For those of you using electric sprayers and you want to go faster split your boom and add another pump. I'm adding a third pump to mine.


----------



## lawnprolawns

Burrrr. I got a few calls for clean-ups, and unfortunately had to call back saying "My trailer is frozen to the ground, our parking lot is solid ice, neither of my mowers will start, and my blowers are stuck in a trailer with a frozen door"

It was so nice earlier, and now it's freezing! That's okay, it's too late for leaves anyways. They can wait til spring, right?


----------



## Dhouse

How are you going to do cleanups in this wind anyways. At this point we are just focusing on snow.


----------



## Jason Pallas

We did clean-ups today. Well, they did - I sat in the office and....... "worked". LOL


----------



## terrapro

well Xpress the others are slowly changing thier forecasts over to 2-4" tuesday night xysport


----------



## snow_man_48045

terrapro;677581 said:


> well Xpress the others are slowly changing thier forecasts over to 2-4" tuesday night xysport


Just saw weather bug 3-5 and acuuweather 3-6 Tuesday night!


----------



## TheXpress2002

2-4 inches south of 69. North of that will be 3-6. 

We really need to start watching Thursday night and all day Friday. Models are coming together and shifting the storm to the east. There is a very strong high in eastern Canada wrapping cold air back down, usually bringing large storms to us. This is going to be a hell of a mess, weather it be snow or ice it is going to quite a bit of either one or both. I dont even want to post the snapshot of the latest run because if it came true and if the temps held it would be 6-10 inches of snow with half and inch of ice below it.

We are going to be out every other day for the next 10 days, with a really good chance of 4pushes. So get your shiz together


----------



## Cash

I dont think anyone understand those models or runs anyhow. They look cool, but other than that....

The reports and heads up's are awesome though.


----------



## Superior L & L

Cash;677741 said:


> I dont think anyone understand those models or runs anyhow. They look cool, but other than that....
> 
> The reports and heads up's are awesome though.


That what i was thinking! nice and colorful but i dont know sh!t about them. Words please


----------



## grassmaster06

where are you guys buying those electric pump motors from.....


----------



## 2FAST4U

TheXpress2002;677731 said:


> 2-4 inches south of 69. North of that will be 3-6.
> 
> We really need to start watching Thursday night and all day Friday. Models are coming together and shifting the storm to the east. There is a very strong high in eastern Canada wrapping cold air back down, usually bringing large storms to us. This is going to be a hell of a mess, weather it be snow or ice it is going to quite a bit of either one or both. I dont even want to post the snapshot of the latest run because if it came true and if the temps held it would be 6-10 inches of snow with half and inch of ice below it.
> 
> We are going to be out every other day for the next 10 days, with a really good chance of 4pushes. So get your shiz together


SHIZ IS TOGETHERwesport
Plows back on the truck, ballast check, salt check, shovels check, spreader check, snowblower check, sleep well who needs that anyway

just hope that this will be over by the 26th leaving for the U.P. to go snowmobiling hope you got this shiz covered TANGO


----------



## dsteve12

Is there a way to change the layout of this thread so that -- when opened -- it displays the latest message first? I just logged on (usually I wait for my daily in-box reading), and was hoping to see the latest brilliant forecast, and had to scan to page 272... Thanks.

By the way, although I seldom post, I truly appreciate the commentary that appears -- it is always informative, and genuinely nice to see 'competitors' helping each other within the industry. If only congress could learn such lessons, get their heads out of their asses, and approve some money for GM and Chrysler...


----------



## TheXpress2002

dsteve12;677851 said:


> Is there a way to change the layout of this thread so that -- when opened -- it displays the latest message first? I just logged on (usually I wait for my daily in-box reading), and was hoping to see the latest brilliant forecast, and had to scan to page 272... Thanks.
> 
> By the way, although I seldom post, I truly appreciate the commentary that appears -- it is always informative, and genuinely nice to see 'competitors' helping each other within the industry. If only congress could learn such lessons, get their heads out of their asses, and approve some money for GM and Chrysler...


When you get to the thread page. Click the right arrow next to the latest post. That takes you to the last post on the last page.


----------



## dsteve12

Thanks. And keep the forecasts coming!


----------



## Tango

2FAST4U;677762 said:


> SHIZ IS TOGETHERwesport
> Plows back on the truck, ballast check, salt check, shovels check, spreader check, snowblower check, sleep well who needs that anyway
> 
> just hope that this will be over by the 26th leaving for the U.P. to go snowmobiling hope you got this shiz covered TANGO


Maybe if Xpress could give me a forecast on the 25th I will let you know if your vacation is still approved.


----------



## dhadaway632

I am up wondering if I need to go out and check for snow on the westside of KAZOO. Anyone know??
Also feel free to post snowfall amounts on:
www.timetoplow.com
It is free and it is to make our lives a little less stressed out.
Is that a bad thing?


----------



## lawnprolawns

Hmm. I wouldn't mind a good 2-4 inches tomorrow night. I better put a new scraper bar on my ATV plow! That thing is shot already from this year. That's what happens when you do 80 driveways and about 6 miles of sidewalk with a little plow.. 

There's a *chance* my liquid system will be done tomorrow afternoon. I picked up some 275 gallon totes today, and now my biggest problem is washing them out- they're coated with mulch dye! Doh.. 

After I wash them out I'm going to Tractor Supply to get some nozels, a pump, and some other gizmos. Ok.. so it wont be done tomorrow.. but within the next day or two.


----------



## Luther

Looks like a wonderful forecast for the next week or so. 

Let it snow, let it snow, let it snow.................


----------



## Superior L & L

lawnprolawns;678274 said:


> Hmm. I wouldn't mind a good 2-4 inches tomorrow night. I better put a new scraper bar on my ATV plow! That thing is shot already from this year. That's what happens when you do 80 driveways and about 6 miles of sidewalk with a little plow..
> 
> There's a *chance* my liquid system will be done tomorrow afternoon. I picked up some 275 gallon totes today, and now my biggest problem is washing them out- they're coated with mulch dye! Doh..
> 
> After I wash them out I'm going to Tractor Supply to get some nozels, a pump, and some other gizmos. Ok.. so it wont be done tomorrow.. but within the next day or two.


The pumps that TSC sells are too small i think there largest one is 3.5 or 3.9 gpm. Try online.


----------



## TheXpress2002

HAZARDOUS WEATHER OUTLOOK
NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE DETROIT/PONTIAC MI
413 AM EST TUE DEC 16 2008

MIZ049-053>055-060>063-068>070-075-076-082-083-170915-
HURON-SAGINAW-TUSCOLA-SANILAC-SHIAWASSEE-GENESEE-LAPEER-ST. CLAIR-
LIVINGSTON-OAKLAND-MACOMB-WASHTENAW-WAYNE-LENAWEE-MONROE-
413 AM EST TUE DEC 16 2008

THIS HAZARDOUS WEATHER OUTLOOK IS FOR PORTIONS OF SOUTHEAST
MICHIGAN.

.DAY ONE...TODAY AND TONIGHT

A WINTER WEATHER ADVISORY IS IN EFFECT FOR EARLY THIS EVENING
THROUGH TONIGHT. PLEASE REFER TO THE LATEST WINTER WEATHER MESSAGE
/WSWDTX/ FOR GREATER DETAIL.

.DAYS TWO THROUGH SEVEN...WEDNESDAY THROUGH MONDAY

A MIX OF SNOW...SLEET AND FREEZING RAIN WILL DEVELOP ACROSS THE
REGION LATE THURSDAY INTO FRIDAY AS ANOTHER LOW PRESSURE SYSTEM
MOVES THROUGH THE GREAT LAKES. WHILE THE EXACT DETAILS REMAIN
UNCLEAR...THERE IS THE POTENTIAL FOR A SIGNIFICANT AMOUNT OF THIS
PRECIPITATION TO OCCUR DURING THIS TIME.

*(LASTEST RUN SHOWS 3-5 INCHES OF SNOW WITH .6 INCHES OF ICE/SLEET)*

.SPOTTER INFORMATION STATEMENT...

SPOTTER ACTIVATION IS NOT ANTICIPATED...HOWEVER SPOTTER REPORTS OF
SNOW ACCUMULATION WOULD BE GREATLY APPRECIATED TONIGHT.

$$

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Winter Weather Advisory
URGENT - WINTER WEATHER MESSAGE
NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE DETROIT/PONTIAC MI
412 AM EST TUE DEC 16 2008

...ACCUMULATING SNOW EXPECTED THIS EVENING AND TONIGHT...

.A WEAK LOW PRESSURE SYSTEM OVER THE LOWER MISSISSIPPI VALLEY WILL
TRACK NORTHEAST ACROSS THE OHIO VALLEY OVERNIGHT. THIS SYSTEM
WILL STRENGTHEN AS IT INTERACTS WITH AN UPPER LEVEL WAVE
APPROACHING FROM THE DESERT SOUTHWEST...AND A STRONGER WAVE MOVING
SOUTH OUT OF CANADA. SNOW WILL QUICKLY OVERCOME THE DRY AIRMASS IN PLACE
OVER THE REGION...BRINGING WIDESPREAD SNOW TO THE AREA. SNOW WILL
APPROACH THE SOUTHERN MICHIGAN BORDER BY EARLY THIS EVENING...SPREADING
NORTH ACROSS ALL OF SOUTHEAST MICHIGAN AS THE EVENING PROGRESSES.

WIDESPREAD SNOW OF 2 TO 4 INCHES IS EXPECTED WITH SOME LOCALLY
HIGHER AMOUNTS AROUND 5 INCHES. THE BULK OF THE SNOW WILL FALL IN
APPROXIMATELY A 6 HOUR WINDOW CAUSING DRIVING CONDITIONS TO
DETERIORATE QUICKLY THIS EVENING.

MIZ068-075-076-082-083-161715-
/O.NEW.KDTX.WW.Y.0010.081216T2200Z-081217T0900Z/
LIVINGSTON-WASHTENAW-WAYNE-LENAWEE-MONROE-
INCLUDING THE CITIES OF...HOWELL...ANN ARBOR...DETROIT...ADRIAN...
MONROE
412 AM EST TUE DEC 16 2008

...WINTER WEATHER ADVISORY IN EFFECT FROM 5 PM THIS AFTERNOON TO
4 AM EST WEDNESDAY...

THE NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE IN DETROIT/PONTIAC HAS ISSUED A
WINTER WEATHER ADVISORY FOR SNOW...WHICH IS IN EFFECT FROM 5 PM
THIS AFTERNOON TO 4 AM EST WEDNESDAY.

SNOW WILL SPREAD NORTH INTO EXTREME SOUTHEAST MICHIGAN LATE THIS
AFTERNOON AND BEGIN STICKING TO ROADWAYS DURING THE EVENING
COMMUTE. SNOW WILL INCREASE DURING THE EVENING...BECOMING HEAVY
AT TIMES. TOTAL SNOWFALL ACCUMULATIONS BY EARLY WEDNESDAY MORNING
OF 2 TO 4 INCHES ARE EXPECTED...WITH LOCAL AMOUNTS UP TO 5 INCHES
POSSIBLE FROM ANN ARBOR TO HOWELL. ALTHOUGH ACCUMULATING SNOW WILL
TAPER OFF BY 4 AM...DRIVING CONDITIONS COULD REMAIN POOR INTO
WEDNESDAY MORNING.

A WINTER WEATHER ADVISORY FOR SNOW MEANS THAT PERIODS OF SNOW
WILL CAUSE PRIMARILY TRAVEL DIFFICULTIES. BE PREPARED FOR SNOW
COVERED ROADS AND LIMITED VISIBILITIES...AND USE CAUTION WHILE
DRIVING.


----------



## sefh

Thanks XPRESS. Maybe we might be able to make a few pennies tonight into tomorrrow. Lets hope so.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

TheXpress2002;678353 said:


> HAZARDOUS WEATHER OUTLOOK
> NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE DETROIT/PONTIAC MI
> 413 AM EST TUE DEC 16 2008
> 
> MIZ049-053>055-060>063-068>070-075-076-082-083-170915-
> HURON-SAGINAW-TUSCOLA-SANILAC-SHIAWASSEE-GENESEE-LAPEER-ST. CLAIR-
> LIVINGSTON-OAKLAND-MACOMB-WASHTENAW-WAYNE-LENAWEE-MONROE-
> 413 AM EST TUE DEC 16 2008
> 
> THIS HAZARDOUS WEATHER OUTLOOK IS FOR PORTIONS OF SOUTHEAST
> MICHIGAN.
> 
> .DAY ONE...TODAY AND TONIGHT
> 
> A WINTER WEATHER ADVISORY IS IN EFFECT FOR EARLY THIS EVENING
> THROUGH TONIGHT. PLEASE REFER TO THE LATEST WINTER WEATHER MESSAGE
> /WSWDTX/ FOR GREATER DETAIL.
> 
> .DAYS TWO THROUGH SEVEN...WEDNESDAY THROUGH MONDAY
> 
> A MIX OF SNOW...SLEET AND FREEZING RAIN WILL DEVELOP ACROSS THE
> REGION LATE THURSDAY INTO FRIDAY AS ANOTHER LOW PRESSURE SYSTEM
> MOVES THROUGH THE GREAT LAKES. WHILE THE EXACT DETAILS REMAIN
> UNCLEAR...THERE IS THE POTENTIAL FOR A SIGNIFICANT AMOUNT OF THIS
> PRECIPITATION TO OCCUR DURING THIS TIME.
> 
> *(LASTEST RUN SHOWS 3-5 INCHES OF SNOW WITH .6 INCHES OF ICE/SLEET)*
> 
> .SPOTTER INFORMATION STATEMENT...
> 
> SPOTTER ACTIVATION IS NOT ANTICIPATED...HOWEVER SPOTTER REPORTS OF
> SNOW ACCUMULATION WOULD BE GREATLY APPRECIATED TONIGHT.
> 
> $$
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Winter Weather Advisory
> URGENT - WINTER WEATHER MESSAGE
> NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE DETROIT/PONTIAC MI
> 412 AM EST TUE DEC 16 2008
> 
> ...ACCUMULATING SNOW EXPECTED THIS EVENING AND TONIGHT...
> 
> .A WEAK LOW PRESSURE SYSTEM OVER THE LOWER MISSISSIPPI VALLEY WILL
> TRACK NORTHEAST ACROSS THE OHIO VALLEY OVERNIGHT. THIS SYSTEM
> WILL STRENGTHEN AS IT INTERACTS WITH AN UPPER LEVEL WAVE
> APPROACHING FROM THE DESERT SOUTHWEST...AND A STRONGER WAVE MOVING
> SOUTH OUT OF CANADA. SNOW WILL QUICKLY OVERCOME THE DRY AIRMASS IN PLACE
> OVER THE REGION...BRINGING WIDESPREAD SNOW TO THE AREA. SNOW WILL
> APPROACH THE SOUTHERN MICHIGAN BORDER BY EARLY THIS EVENING...SPREADING
> NORTH ACROSS ALL OF SOUTHEAST MICHIGAN AS THE EVENING PROGRESSES.
> 
> WIDESPREAD SNOW OF 2 TO 4 INCHES IS EXPECTED WITH SOME LOCALLY
> HIGHER AMOUNTS AROUND 5 INCHES. THE BULK OF THE SNOW WILL FALL IN
> APPROXIMATELY A 6 HOUR WINDOW CAUSING DRIVING CONDITIONS TO
> DETERIORATE QUICKLY THIS EVENING.
> 
> MIZ068-075-076-082-083-161715-
> /O.NEW.KDTX.WW.Y.0010.081216T2200Z-081217T0900Z/
> LIVINGSTON-WASHTENAW-WAYNE-LENAWEE-MONROE-
> INCLUDING THE CITIES OF...HOWELL...ANN ARBOR...DETROIT...ADRIAN...
> MONROE
> 412 AM EST TUE DEC 16 2008
> 
> ...WINTER WEATHER ADVISORY IN EFFECT FROM 5 PM THIS AFTERNOON TO
> 4 AM EST WEDNESDAY...
> 
> THE NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE IN DETROIT/PONTIAC HAS ISSUED A
> WINTER WEATHER ADVISORY FOR SNOW...WHICH IS IN EFFECT FROM 5 PM
> THIS AFTERNOON TO 4 AM EST WEDNESDAY.
> 
> SNOW WILL SPREAD NORTH INTO EXTREME SOUTHEAST MICHIGAN LATE THIS
> AFTERNOON AND BEGIN STICKING TO ROADWAYS DURING THE EVENING
> COMMUTE. SNOW WILL INCREASE DURING THE EVENING...BECOMING HEAVY
> AT TIMES. TOTAL SNOWFALL ACCUMULATIONS BY EARLY WEDNESDAY MORNING
> OF 2 TO 4 INCHES ARE EXPECTED...WITH LOCAL AMOUNTS UP TO 5 INCHES
> POSSIBLE FROM ANN ARBOR TO HOWELL. ALTHOUGH ACCUMULATING SNOW WILL
> TAPER OFF BY 4 AM...DRIVING CONDITIONS COULD REMAIN POOR INTO
> WEDNESDAY MORNING.
> 
> A WINTER WEATHER ADVISORY FOR SNOW MEANS THAT PERIODS OF SNOW
> WILL CAUSE PRIMARILY TRAVEL DIFFICULTIES. BE PREPARED FOR SNOW
> COVERED ROADS AND LIMITED VISIBILITIES...AND USE CAUTION WHILE
> DRIVING.


Hmmm, go figure, Xpress right again and jetskiboywonder, well, never mind.

Maybe the mods can send him to the same never, never land as Macomb.


----------



## terrapro

sounds good, thanks Xpress


----------



## Sharper Edge

Accu Weather has lost their minds 15.9 inches on Thursday????


----------



## TheXpress2002

Sharper Edge;678402 said:


> Accu Weather has lost their minds 15.9 inches on Thursday????


You laugh but they are showing a liquid equivalency of almost 2 inches of liquid Thursday night and Friday. Thats why I said this needs to be watched very very closely because that total is not out of the question a little extreme but with 2 inches of liquid falling some shi could hit the fan.


----------



## Sharper Edge

Well I think we have all come to trust your forecast as an event more than the so called weather guys.


----------



## Scenic Lawnscape

We should all pitch in a dollar or 2 and pay Express a salary since he is spot on and the local weather guys are a waste of air time.

If you will take beer as a salary I can have you stop by anytime to pick up your "pay check"


----------



## terrapro

Scenic Lawnscape;678499 said:


> We should all pitch in a dollar or 2 and pay Express a salary since he is spot on and the local weather guys are a waste of air time.
> 
> If you will take beer as a salary I can have you stop by anytime to pick up your "pay check"


he should stop plowing and pick up a forecasting job  . salary starts in the 6 figure range xysport


----------



## Eyesell

Like I said, lets all meet at Hooters in Taylor this winter sometime and I'll be the first to pony up a few  for the good ol' boy


----------



## Cash

terrapro;678506 said:


> he should stop plowing and pick up a forecasting job  . salary starts in the 6 figure range xysport


On radio. Have you ever seen him?

lol


----------



## smoore45

Eyesell;678511 said:


> Like I said, lets all meet at Hooters in Taylor this winter sometime and I'll be the first to pony up a few  for the good ol' boy


Sounds good, I would be in for something like that.


----------



## Tscape

I'm still waiting for my Creekside Brisquet!


----------



## Leisure Time LC

Eyesell;678511 said:


> Like I said, lets all meet at Hooters in Taylor this winter sometime and I'll be the first to pony up a few  for the good ol' boy


We should do something like that. It would be a blast.... A BIG PLOW TRUCK SHOW


----------



## Superior L & L

I like beer


----------



## Allor Outdoor

Boy it got real quiet in here...everyone must be catching up on sleep and bracing for tonight and the rest of the week....


----------



## sefh

Either everyone's sleeping or checking on their equipment.


----------



## Superior L & L

Does anyone know the web address for were i get DOT #'s for our trucks


----------



## GreenAcresFert

Creekside or Hooters is good for me


----------



## terrapro

Superior L & L;678826 said:


> Does anyone know the web address for were i get DOT #'s for our trucks


https://li-public.fmcsa.dot.gov/LIVIEW/PKG_REGISTRATION.prc_option

follow the steps. when youre done it will give you your numbers


----------



## Leisure Time LC

Any body needing accounts downriver PM me. I had a phone call this afternoon and it is associated with 2 other accounts that I have. The account is in Wyandotte


----------



## eatonpaving

no sleep here i have been messing up the equipment all day, made things worse, everything was fine till i got to messing around... Went to angelos and bought a nice light bar and now my bright headlights wont work, i started all my trucks and the one gmc the alternator went, just got done changing ithat, then had to go find my magnetic sticker for my dump that had blown off(found it on merriman rd) it had been on the truck a week now, go figure....i might as well go to bed and sleep thru it.. But the snow i knocking on the door...:d


----------



## terrapro

eatonpaving;678843 said:


> changing ithat, then had to go find my *magnetic sticker *for my dump that had blown off(found it on merriman rd) it had been on the truck a week now, go figure....i might as well go to bed and sleep thru it.. But the snow i knocking on the door...:d


if you dont know already the magnetic signs are unfortunately not DOT legal now. if you follow the link i just posted for L&L you will see all the rules and regs


----------



## TheXpress2002

I have upped the totals for tonight to 3-6 for south of 59 and 4-8 north of that. Will update more later on.


----------



## lawnprolawns

i just put a rubber snow shield on my truck plow and am going to swap the plow on my atv now, then going to get some sleep.


----------



## Scenic Lawnscape

terrapro;678832 said:


> https://li-public.fmcsa.dot.gov/LIVIEW/PKG_REGISTRATION.prc_option
> 
> follow the steps. when youre done it will give you your numbers


do you need them if you dont have your truck lettered? My truck is just plain no company name on it


----------



## terrapro

the radar shows that its snowing but i havent seen a flake yet? is it snowing for you guys?


----------



## eatonpaving

just started in westland....


----------



## wallnut09

just to reminde you guys.....

im set up to spray.... anyone need us tonight, PM me... first come first served..

also i have plenty of deicer available... for those of you not prepared... go ahead and plow let me worry about the rest.... its NOT well brine, hot brine, calcium mag... or anything else that flows from a bad water well........................

i will check back again around 7........ have fun guys...


----------



## cgrappler135

Kinda debating if i should even bother salting my 3 bars and 24 hour eateries yet! I would hate to just waste it. Anyone else thinking of presalting their lots open late?


----------



## Eyesell

Not putting any salt down yet, snow will just cover it and it will be less effective. It is coming down pretty good here at 5:49 PM 

Buddy of mine told me today we should get ready for another 5" of Friday night into Saturday, does anyone know if that's true ??


----------



## Tango

Snowing real good right now in Harper Woods. Started about a half hour ago,94 and 8 mile.

Truck is fueled, salt is loaded, two, two liters of Mt.Dew, six packs of smokes, three Red Bulls and half a bag of cool ranch Diretos. All I need now is for the kids to leave me alone so I can sleep.


----------



## magnatrac

cgrappler135;679069 said:


> Kinda debating if i should even bother salting my 3 bars and 24 hour eateries yet! I would hate to just waste it. Anyone else thinking of presalting their lots open late?


 Just wait, the way this season is going they need to get used to a little snow sitting around. No point in salting untill it's done with plenty of snow on the radar !!!
, shaun


----------



## cgrappler135

magnatrac;679093 said:


> Just wait, the way this season is going they need to get used to a little snow sitting around. No point in salting untill it's done with plenty of snow on the radar !!!
> , shaun


Yeah thats exactly what i was thinking! Hopefully this stuff is down by 4 am. That would workout great! Well everyone be careful tonight and make some cash!!!


----------



## 2FAST4U

snow'n real good in chesterfield, driveways are all covered, trucks are ready to go. The old mans even felling better so hes going to help out tomorrow. I'll check in around 3am see whats happen, there (the weather people) are saying this is going to be done around 1 or 2 so I guess only time will tell. Be safe out there guys :salute:
See ya in the morning some time TANGO


----------



## sno&go

sno&go;676775 said:


> Negative on the 3" tues. into wed. Only calling for minor snowfall and nothing really on thurs.-fri.


DOH!!!! I once thought I was _wrong_ but I was only *mistaken*

Looks like we might cash in tonightpayup

Now I can start singing, "we're in the money, we're in the money, and ALL my shrinkwrap jobs are done and i'm still in the money"


----------



## Allor Outdoor

Have any of you guys noticed that AS SOON as you lay down to try and get some rest before you need to go out your phone starts to ring every 20min. Perhaps I just have bad luck, but it never fails......
There are 2 types of calls that I HATE the most are the ones where people (friends, family) call to tell you that they heard that it was going to snow and just wanted to make sure I was aware of it. I know they are just trying to help out, but sometimes I feel like telling them "I KNOW IT IS, I DO THIS FOR A LIVING", it would be like me calling them tomorrow morning at 7:30am and telling them, "hey it is almost 8:00am, don't forget you need to go to work this morning"

The 2nd type of phone call that REALLY annoys me is from companies that I do sub-contract work for. I just got a phone call about 5min ago from a company just calling to make sure I am ready for tonight!! Now I understand that some sub-contractors work when they are called, but in my situation I am sub-ed out for the entire job. Therefore I treat the job as my own! It drives NUTS...

If these keeps up, I am going to start calling people at 3am when I am out working, and they are SLEEPING!


----------



## TheXpress2002

Eyesell;679081 said:


> Not putting any salt down yet, snow will just cover it and it will be less effective. It is coming down pretty good here at 5:49 PM
> 
> Buddy of mine told me today we should get ready for another 5" of Friday night into Saturday, does anyone know if that's true ??


I am going to tell everyone right now. This storm tonight will be a piss in the snow compared to Thursday/Friday and Sundays storm. I really dont want to jump ahead but Thursday night will be an absolute nightmare. Right now it is showing *1 inch of ICE* with 4-6 inches of snow. Sundays storm looks to be at least 5-9 inches with the current track. I haven't even talked about Xmas eve and Xmas yet because I dont want to.......

Everyone here needs to take care of themselves because we will all be comatose by Xmas.

Lastly I already have 3 inches here in Canton, and I lost track of how many accidents there were. Everyone be safe I am heading to bed to attempt to sleep while the snow pounds against the window.


----------



## Lawn Vet

Sounds dumb, I know so don't chime in, but I finished up my last 3 leaf removals today. First two went great, last one was a rush job...didn't need to be perfect "just get as much as you can". Started seeing tiny flakes, getting dark, then bam! It was like a firehose of icy snow hit me in the face...the rest is self explanatory. They're done though and the customers are happy so great. I think I'll set the end of the season in stone next year.
I just hope I can get a few winks before heading out. I'm definitely waiting till around 2-3 to go out. Lots of wrecks out there on my way home from the shop. Be careful and have fun tonight!


----------



## Superior L & L

Clean ups today??? man your a die hard. Good for you.We quit clean ups after that first snow on november 15ish. I left Novi about one hour ago and it was coming down good. I dont know sh!t but maybe the 2-4" and the 5-8" lines got moved because we have a dusting in fenton (north of 59) and Novi already had a good solid 1.5". 

Personally all i need is 2" and im good


----------



## bigjeeping

3" in a2.

I turn my phones off completely and go to sleep. A few hours before plowing goes a long way! ussmileyflag

What time is this thing supposed to move out of our area??


----------



## Superior L & L

terrapro;678832 said:


> https://li-public.fmcsa.dot.gov/LIVIEW/PKG_REGISTRATION.prc_option
> 
> follow the steps. when youre done it will give you your numbers


Thanks terra. Want to keep on the good site of the poo poo :crying:


----------



## 2FAST4U

Still snow'n in chesterfield 
good night ya all
I'll check in at 3 to see whats going on

P.S. Come on Xpress its christmas cant you tell the snow gods to have the storms done by noon on christmas eve, so we all can enjoy the day.


----------



## lawnprolawns

10:30 now and nothing else falling. what's happening by everyone else? Im thinking of starting a few jobs pretty soon..


----------



## GreenAcresFert

Thats what I'm thnking in Ypsi/A2 area. Barely anything falling. Looks like its broke up just northeast of South Bend. I'm thinking about heading out to. Be sleeping by morning instead of afternoon.


----------



## Jason Pallas

Headed out at 11pm it's nearly done on the Eastside.


----------



## GreenAcresFert

Well I lied..... its coming down again decent, so I think I'll check back at midnight or so. Maybe try and take a nap.


----------



## Dan K's Inc.

In downriver/southeast michigan we have about 4 inches


----------



## terrapro

im taking off here in a minute. there must be 3.5" maybe 4" in some areas. its a strange snow too, not really fluffy more flour or powdered sugar consistency


----------



## 2FAST4U

Be safe guys headed out the door here in chesterfield


----------



## Sharpcut 1

Kinda quiet in here. Everyone must be out PLOWING!! YEA!!!!purplebou:bluebounc


----------



## Tango

Everyone be safe, headed out the door.


----------



## Jason Pallas

We're all done. 6am


----------



## Mark Oomkes

terrapro;679761 said:


> im taking off here in a minute. there must be 3.5" maybe 4" in some areas. its a strange snow too, not really fluffy more flour or powdered sugar consistency


Yeah, isn't that awesome? It wasn't total powder or cement for once. 'Bout time.


----------



## terrapro

well that was fun  it was slick out there, ended up running into a tree. was going to a driveway at about 5AM down this private road with a bridge over a stream which i didnt know was a sheet of ice under the 4 inches of snow. went to follow a left hand turn in the road and the truck just kept going straight. good thing i was only going about 5 mph, if i was going any faster i would be at the bottom of a stream right now. instead i slid for 50 ft and hit a tree at about 1mph. it was head on so no damage to the truck but i think i busted a weld on the plow. it was making a creaking sound after that that ive never heard before. 

you guys ready for thursday night, i hear it suppose to be twice the fun :crying:


----------



## sefh

If it comes in like it did last night, it should be fun. I wished every snow fall was like this one. Not too heavy.


----------



## terrapro

sefh;679928 said:


> If it comes in like it did last night, it should be fun. I wished every snow fall was like this one. Not too heavy.


no, they were saying all morning its going to be 5-8 inches and 1 inch of ice!


----------



## dsteve12

TheXpress2002;679267 said:


> I am going to tell everyone right now. This storm tonight will be a piss in the snow compared to Thursday/Friday and Sundays storm. I really dont want to jump ahead but Thursday night will be an absolute nightmare. Right now it is showing *1 inch of ICE* with 4-6 inches of snow. Sundays storm looks to be at least 5-9 inches with the current track. I haven't even talked about Xmas eve and Xmas yet because I dont want to.......
> 
> Everyone here needs to take care of themselves because we will all be comatose by Xmas.
> 
> Lastly I already have 3 inches here in Canton, and I lost track of how many accidents there were. Everyone be safe I am heading to bed to attempt to sleep while the snow pounds against the window.


If I have learned one thing in my short tenure on this message board, it is that any forecast from Xpress is gold. I can try to predict by comparing NOAA, TWC, and AccuWeather all day long (sprinkling in some classic horror threats from the self-proclaimed 'winter survival network'), but when it comes to being accurate, Xpress is the only forecaster that I'll gas up my truck for.


----------



## flykelley

Hi Guys
You ever have one of those nights were nothing goes right. I had one last night, got loaded with salt and forgot my log book, head home pick it up plow first job and remembered I don't have my phone. Head back home get phone and off I go, get to the next job and the salter has some salt frozen on the spinner head, had to screw with that, Then the salt was sticking to the bottom of the dump box. then my walk behind spreader busted at the drive leg. I spent alot of time getting in and out of the tuck last night. Got to my last job a church, nobody is suppose to be there in the am, well there are 10 cars in a snow covered lot. had to plow around the cars, just about done and they start to leave and I thinking good I will clean the rest of the lot and I will be done. Oh no one car had to stay and of course its in the middle of the lot. All this on two hours sleep. Im going to take a nap.

Regards Mike


----------



## smoore45

flykelley;680007 said:


> Hi Guys
> You ever have one of those nights were nothing goes right. I had one last night, got loaded with salt and forgot my log book, head home pick it up plow first job and remembered I don't have my phone. Head back home get phone and off I go, get to the next job and the salter has some salt frozen on the spinner head, had to screw with that, Then the salt was sticking to the bottom of the dump box. then my walk behind spreader busted at the drive leg. I spent alot of time getting in and out of the tuck last night. Got to my last job a church, nobody is suppose to be there in the am, well there are 10 cars in a snow covered lot. had to plow around the cars, just about done and they start to leave and I thinking good I will clean the rest of the lot and I will be done. Oh no one car had to stay and of course its in the middle of the lot. All this on two hours sleep. Im going to take a nap.
> 
> Regards Mike


Yes, I had one of those nights last night too. My business partner may have broken his hand. One of our other trucks went down about 1 hour into plowing and one of my guys stacked a huge pile of snow where he wasn't supposed to, so now I have to go move it today and get ready for Friday.

I may need some help if this storm comes in as hard as it could. PM if you have an extra truck or looking for work. Account is in the downriver area. Thanks.


----------



## TheXpress2002

ALL DONE!!!!!!!!!!! 12 hours includes the residentials. Going into hibernation for the god aweful Thursday/Friday and Sunday.

You watch and see how bad Thursday/Friday turns out to be.......I am looking at 5-9 inches of snow with 1/2 inch of ice..........This storm will track further south just like this last one did.

URGENT - WINTER WEATHER MESSAGE
NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE DETROIT/PONTIAC MI
734 AM EST WED DEC 17 2008

...A STRONG WINTER STORM WILL IMPACT SOUTHEAST MICHIGAN ON
THURSDAY NIGHT AND FRIDAY...

.A STRONG UPPER LEVEL WAVE WILL APPROACH THE GREAT LAKES REGION
FROM THE DESERT SOUTHWEST ON THURSDAY. DEEP SOUTHWEST FLOW AHEAD
OF THIS WAVE WILL TRANSPORT A HIGH AMOUNT OF MOISTURE NORTH INTO
THE REGION. PRECIPITATION WILL FALL AS A MIX OF SNOW...SLEET AND
FREEZING RAIN FROM THURSDAY NIGHT INTO FRIDAY. THE CURRENT TRACK
OF THE SYSTEM INDICATES THAT THE GREATEST SNOWFALL ACCUMULATIONS
WILL BE FOCUSED ACROSS THE SAGINAW VALLEY AND NORTHERN THUMB
WHERE PRECIPITATION WILL FALL AS ALL SNOW. FURTHER SOUTH THROUGH
THE M-59 CORRIDOR...SNOW ACCUMULATIONS WILL ALSO BE SIGNIFICANT
BUT WILL MIX WITH SLEET AND FREEZING RAIN AT TIMES. THE MOST
UNCERTAINTY REMAINS FOR LOCATIONS FROM DETROIT TO THE OHIO BORDER
WHERE SIGNIFICANT ICING IS POSSIBLE IF TEMPERATURES REMAIN BELOW
FREEZING FOR THE MAJORITY OF THE EVENT.

THE EXACT TRACK OF THE LOW PRESSURE SYSTEM AND THE TEMPERATURES
BOTH AT THE SURFACE AND ALOFT...WILL HAVE A GREAT IMPACT ON WHERE
EXACTLY THE DIFFERENT PRECIPITATION TYPES SET UP. STAY TUNED TO
UPDATED FORECASTS AS THIS SYSTEM APPROACHES.

MIZ075-076-082-083-172200-
/O.CON.KDTX.WS.A.0010.081219T0000Z-081219T1700Z/
WASHTENAW-WAYNE-LENAWEE-MONROE-
INCLUDING THE CITIES OF...ANN ARBOR...DETROIT...ADRIAN...MONROE
734 AM EST WED DEC 17 2008

...WINTER STORM WATCH REMAINS IN EFFECT FROM THURSDAY EVENING
THROUGH FRIDAY MORNING...

A WINTER STORM WATCH REMAINS IN EFFECT FROM THURSDAY EVENING
THROUGH FRIDAY MORNING.

A WINTER STORM IS ON TRACK TO EFFECT SOUTHEAST MICHIGAN FROM
THURSDAY NIGHT INTO FRIDAY. SNOW WILL SPREAD NORTH INTO THE AREA
ON THURSDAY NIGHT...BUT WILL QUICKLY MIX WITH OR CHANGE OVER TO
SLEET AND FREEZING RAIN. MINOR SNOW ACCUMULATIONS AND SIGNIFICANT
ICING IS POSSIBLE BY LATE FRIDAY MORNING. THE TRACK OF THIS SYSTEM
WILL HAVE A LARGE IMPACT ON BOTH PRECIPITATION TYPE AND
TEMPERATURES. TEMPERATURES AT THE SURFACE ARE FORECAST TO REMAIN
BELOW FREEZING FOR MOST OF THURSDAY NIGHT BEFORE GRADUALLY WARMING
INTO FRIDAY MORNING. IF TEMPERATURES WARM ABOVE FREEZING
FASTER...THEN ICING ACCUMULATIONS MAY BE REDUCED.

A WINTER STORM WATCH MEANS THERE IS A POTENTIAL FOR SIGNIFICANT
SNOW...SLEET...OR ICE ACCUMULATIONS THAT MAY IMPACT TRAVEL.
CONTINUE TO MONITOR THE LATEST FORECASTS.


----------



## Superior L & L

I realy dont think i like snow plowing anymore!


----------



## Plow Dude

Superior L & L;680087 said:


> I realy dont think i like snow plowing anymore!


I can't stand it, especially since most of my accounts prepaid for the season. Channel 7 said that the record amount of snow for a storm in December is 18", and tomorrow night's storm has this potential if everything lines up correctly.


----------



## Leisure Time LC

THIS DOES NOT SOUND GOOD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

The next Colorado low then looks to spin in from the central Plains and will arrive in the Midwest by later tomorrow into tomorrow night and Friday. The models are good agreement on the track and the snowfall totals with this event. There may still be some minor tweaks to the details, but it is look like the main rain/snow line will run from around Omaha to the far northern Chicago suburbs to around Detroit. It looks like solid Cat 4 snows will occur in these areas and some locales may even see Cat 5 type storm conditions, especially across the southern ½ of WI and into the southern ½ to 2/3rds of lower MI.

In Definition

The Dee Snowstorm Scale
Category Description Average
Snowfall Rates Average
Snowfall Accumulation Minimum 
Visability Winds

Cat1 A weak storm, with light snowfall rates and minimal accumulation. Travel is only impaired slightly. Less than 1" 
in 4 hours Less than 2" 1.5-2 miles 0-20 mph

Cat2 A marginal storm, but a burst of heavier snow sometimes occurs, reducing visibility's temporarily. Final accumulation is greater than with a Cat. 1. Travel is impaired more significantly, especially during the heavier snow bursts, but still not difficult. Less than 1" in 2 
hours, with a brief period of 1"/hour snowfall. 2-4" .75-1 mile 5-25 mph

Cat3 A significant storm, with moderate snowfall rates occurring through about half the storms duration. Travel at the onset of the storm is impacted and becomes difficult by the end of the storm. 1" per hour 3-8" .30-.50 mile 10-30 mph

Cat4 A significant storm, with moderate snowfall rates occurring through over half of the storm and a period of heavy snow also likely. Travel is difficult only hours after the storm and very difficult by storms edge. Blowing and drifting of snow is also significant. 1-1.5" per hour 4-10" .25-.50 mile 20-45 mph

Cat5 A major storm, with moderate snowfall rates through most of the storm and several peri9ods of heavy snowfall occurring. Significant blowing and drifting of snow occurs. Blizzard parameters are usually met by the storm. Travel is very difficult soon after the onset of the storm and nearly impossible towards the end of the storm. 1-2" per hour 8-15" .125-.50 mile 25-50 mph

Cat6 A major storm, with moderate to heavy snowfall rates through most of the storm and periods of near whiteout conditions. Severe blowing and drifting of snow, blizzard conditions occur through much of the storm. Travel is basically impossible by the end of the storm. 1-4" per hour 1-2 feet + 0-.125 mile 30-60 mph+


----------



## magnatrac

I just got in about 20 minutes ago. For three inches of snow I was getting called by all of my will call jobs. One of my subdivisions decided they need salt so I had to run back to the shop and get another pallet. It was one thing after another today Both of my snow throwers are down too ! I am glad it was easy shoveling !!! Oh well all in all a good day, but from the look of things here we're just getting started payup When I checked the weather at 2:45 this morning it looked like rain for friday!!! 
,shaun


----------



## Lawn Vet

A night/day of few words.
Comms, great
Resis, perty dern good
construction parking lot, several thousands worth of damage to my pickup's rear end thanks to a concrete footing in the middle of the lot. It was my first time pushing this lot. At least there wasn't any damage to their precious concrete. 
I can't blame anyone or anything but myself.
Tomorrow shall be a wonderful repair and prep day! I was hoping to make progress on my backup truck (down).


----------



## bigjeeping

Any ideas for time-frame on Thurs/Fri?


----------



## P&M Landscaping

bigjeeping;680259 said:


> Any ideas for time-frame on Thurs/Fri?


x2, and what will the accumulations be?


----------



## TheXpress2002

bigjeeping;680259 said:


> Any ideas for time-frame on Thurs/Fri?





P&M Landscaping;680305 said:


> x2, and what will the accumulations be?


First question and answer....Thursday around 6 continuing all day Friday

Second question and an answer you still don't want to hear....I believe now closer to 6-10 inches with around a quarter inch of ice.

Sunday looks to be 6-10 because the snow ratio will be close to 30:1

Xmas Eve looks to be the same thing,

Then OT: Leisure Time was that you down Cherry Hill today?


----------



## Scenic Lawnscape

So I guess I didnt have that bad of a night after hearing some of these stories

A hour in to the plowing i blew a hose and was down for a hour waiting for parts, then a hour later some how my back sliding window shattered

On top of that I feel Like I was hit my a truck today

OH well It was great to be back out


----------



## lawnprolawns

ugh. i hate plowing. and now i'm not looking forward to Thursday/Friday and Sunday. 

I felt sea sick all day. my lips were chapped. i was hungry, but when I ate i wanted to puke. and I was just tired all day. I just got home, after starting at 12:00 am. I kept getting random calls with random jobs, it never seemed to end. I'm off to bed, I'll wake up tomorrow night for the snow..


----------



## dsteve12

All, remember that when you experience set-backs or misfortunes, it's a reality-check to make certain that you are prepared for the worst and that your pricing incorporates the several unknowns that exist in the business. Accidents and mistakes happen -- the questions are whether you can continue, and if you have priced the job accordingly.

Hey, probably the wrong forum to post, but since this is a SE Michigan group, I have a barely-used Ariens 5524 available for sale. Great condition (my business flopped amid a bitter divorce), barely-used, just collecting dust in my garage (I sub-contract only now). If anyone is interested, let me know. I would ask for $500, but considering how much I appreciate the forecasts and other educational tidbits on the forum, I'll take $400 if somebody wants it before Friday. I'm in Plymouth (Beck & M-14 area). Give me a call at 248-974-5657.


----------



## Sharper Edge

17 hours plowing and liquid I'm tired can't sleep. Mid shift bearing started to go at the end of it all. I guess I would call it a good push just don't know how it ended up being so long for 3 inches.


----------



## Plow Dude

Hey Xpress, were you doing the dentist office on Cherry Hill this morning? I think I saw you. We were doing the one accross the street.


----------



## 2FAST4U

weather bug is saying snow showers starting around 10pm to midnight then SNOW 
With storm totals by friday (no time) of 7 to 10 inch's 
Best get ready again it looks like, talk to ya boys tomorrow


----------



## 2FAST4U

sorry but for got to say that, that last post was for thursday into friday.


----------



## Superior L & L

Any one know were i can pick up some liquid cal. We will have the deicer ready to roll tomorrow(hopefully) and dont have the storage tanks to place a large order yet. I dont really want to pay $1 a gallon at Angelos for something i can get for .40 cent in large quantity's. 
Well Brine would be fine


----------



## bigjeeping

Looking for different opinions with this question. 

If it starts snowing Thursday evening and continues all day Friday will you push your resis Friday morning and then again once the storm moves out Friday evening, or just wait until the whole thing is done to do them?


----------



## Superior L & L

bigjeeping;680720 said:


> Looking for different opinions with this question.
> 
> If it starts snowing Thursday evening and continues all day Friday will you push your resis Friday morning and then again once the storm moves out Friday evening, or just wait until the whole thing is done to do them?


We will start at 2:00am friday and push all commercial, then go on to residential, but leave two or three trucks on commercial keeping lanes and entrances open. If it stopped by 3-4:00pm we would clean up the bulk off the reatil that are open late and go home by 5:00-6:00pm and go get some sleep. back at Midnight to clean up commercials and then back to residencial by 6:00am so most are cleared by 9:00am

Or the snow could come 3 hours later than planned and everything will change! :crying:


----------



## Superior L & L

I realy dont think i like snow plowing anymore!


----------



## P&M Landscaping

So, a bulk of the snow will be coming Friday morning into the afternoon? the forecast for my area is only predicting 3"-5" for tomorrow night....


----------



## Superior L & L

we will probably end up with 5". the "big" ones usually dwindle down to nothing and the 2-4" end up stalling over us and drop 10"


----------



## lawnprolawns

Goodness.. after Sunday I might have to bring a loader to all my residentials to remove all the big snow piles! Hopefully we'll get hit with less than the 6-10 xpress mentioned, though, I'm not going to doubt xpress. 






Any of you guys plowing in the 6/Beck or 5/Beck areas today? I figured I drove 130 miles and didn't go further than 5 miles from home, I must have passed some of you. Maybe not though.


----------



## Lawn Vet

bigjeeping;680720 said:


> Looking for different opinions with this question.
> 
> If it starts snowing Thursday evening and continues all day Friday will you push your resis Friday morning and then again once the storm moves out Friday evening, or just wait until the whole thing is done to do them?


Pondering this myself. Timeline for NWS (Ann Arbor) looks like a dump of 7-9" in a 12 hr period, 1am-1pm. While 9" would be tough on equipment, driving entire routes 2-3 times is also hard on the trucks and costly in terms of fuel and labor. Depending on rates of snowfall, wind speeds (blowing), temperature (affecting type of precip and icing), traffic volumes, etc. morning pushing may be more dangerous and difficult than waiting. I'd rather a 12hr shift to the left or right and see it stop snowing at 1am. I suppose we'll have to play this one by ear and hope the ice stays to the south.


----------



## Lawn Vet

LawnPros - called you today Mike but your # I have wasn't working. I also PM'd you.


----------



## Luther

Superior L & L;680087 said:


> I realy dont think i like snow plowing anymore!





Superior L & L;680772 said:


> I realy dont think i like snow plowing anymore!


I will gladly meet with you and take over your accounts to make your wishes come true!

Congrats on the milestone Mr. Onethousand. :salute:


----------



## Luther

lawnprolawns;680413 said:


> I felt sea sick all day. my lips were chapped. i was hungry, but when I ate i wanted to puke.


At your age you should be able to recover quickly after spending your nights bar hopping.


----------



## Leisure Time LC

TheXpress2002;680353 said:


> First question and answer....Thursday around 6 continuing all day Friday
> 
> Second question and an answer you still don't want to hear....I believe now closer to 6-10 inches with around a quarter inch of ice.
> 
> Sunday looks to be 6-10 because the snow ratio will be close to 30:1
> 
> Xmas Eve looks to be the same thing,
> 
> Then OT: Leisure Time was that you down Cherry Hill today?


Yes that was probably me. I on and off Cherry Hill quite often.


----------



## TheXpress2002

Here is the latest.....

All snow begins late tonight...

Wayne Washtenaw Oakland Macomb Livingston will be dumped on with the heavier band sitting over top of us. We will see snowfall rates at about an inch an hour with totals around 8-12 inches...

Monroe Lenawee St Clair Lapeer Genesee will still get dumped on but totals will be in the range of 5-9. ..

Monroe and Lenawee will have to contend with a little sleet/freezing rain mixing in towards the end of the storm meaning thank god I am not them....

AND.....

If this is not your storm of choice tuff because it's twin sister is coming on Sunday but she is more of a stone "cold" bia with temps in the lower teens.

AND....

If either one of these don't fit in your family plan. The mother in law is coming over for Xmas Eve and Xmas Day

We could have 25-30 inches of snow on the ground by the end of the day on Xmas


----------



## sefh

WOW Xpress geezzz thanks. I am one of those down there in Lenawee and Monroe County. It should be a great weekend. If anyone down here needs some help PM or call me 734-368-2368.


----------



## terrapro

bigjeeping;680720 said:


> Looking for different opinions with this question.
> 
> If it starts snowing Thursday evening and continues all day Friday will you push your resis Friday morning and then again once the storm moves out Friday evening, or just wait until the whole thing is done to do them?


if its 4" or more i will plow them out then come back again but if its less i will wait for the storm to finish and stick to keeping the commecial open............probably

LOL Xpress. you know i already have to deal with my family over the holidays and now youre telling me i have to deal with someone elses dysfunctional one too


----------



## Dhouse

Xpress can you sugar coat it a little more, so it doesn't sound so bad


----------



## TheXpress2002

Dhouse;681112 said:


> Xpress can you sugar coat it a little more, so it doesn't sound so bad


All I want for Xmas is for nothing to break down, 10 more sets of hands, 3 bottles of tums, and a bottle of Crown by the time I am done


----------



## lawnmasters2006

we better be ready if she hits hard like there talking about...payup


----------



## bagozzi

If any one needs a hand I live in the new Boston Area, Near metro Airport Have a quad 50in plow and superduty with 8ft snoway with DP and small Kabota with Bucket If needed

Call Tony 313-530-1586


----------



## Superior L & L

TCLA;681038 said:


> I will gladly meet with you and take over your accounts to make your wishes come true!
> 
> Congrats on the milestone Mr. Onethousand. :salute:


Thanks, if you take the accounts you have to take the bills also LOL


----------



## flykelley

Superior L & L;680703 said:


> Any one know were i can pick up some liquid cal. We will have the deicer ready to roll tomorrow(hopefully) and dont have the storage tanks to place a large order yet. I dont really want to pay $1 a gallon at Angelos for something i can get for .40 cent in large quantity's.
> Well Brine would be fine


 M Tec on M 59 in Waterford well brine is .50 a gallon. About 1/2 drive for you.

Regards Mike


----------



## Mark Oomkes

TheXpress2002;681100 said:


> Here is the latest.....
> 
> All snow begins late tonight...
> 
> Wayne Washtenaw Oakland Macomb Livingston will be dumped on with the heavier band sitting over top of us. We will see snowfall rates at about an inch an hour with totals around 8-12 inches...
> 
> Monroe Lenawee St Clair Lapeer Genesee will still get dumped on but totals will be in the range of 5-9. ..
> 
> Monroe and Lenawee will have to contend with a little sleet/freezing rain mixing in towards the end of the storm meaning thank god I am not them....
> 
> AND.....
> 
> If this is not your storm of choice tuff because it's twin sister is coming on Sunday but she is more of a stone "cold" bia with temps in the lower teens.
> 
> AND....
> 
> If either one of these don't fit in your family plan. The mother in law is coming over for Xmas Eve and Xmas Day
> 
> We could have 25-30 inches of snow on the ground by the end of the day on Xmas


So darned positive.

Looks like sleep is out of the question until '09, maybe.


----------



## Do It All Do It Right

Just got of the phone with angelos to try and get avalability of bagged salt and what ever sidewal material they have and the price. I was told to go to the website and look at those prices which they said were current

80# pallett price 156pallett 
last month they were 186 picked up
ice devil 299/ pallett

also they cant tell me what they have avaliable "look at the website those are the prices"
i dont need any i just have customers that are paying a variable rate on salt cost


----------



## Lawn Vet

So what you are saying Xpress is that I should go out today and put 4' bright orange cones on all obstacles? Is the Xmas Eve/day storm supposed to have cooler temps like Sunday's or more touchy like tonight/tomorrow's was originally forecasted?


----------



## Jason Pallas

I hate snow! I keep klicking my heels together and saying "there's no place like home, there's no place like home", but I open my eyes and the forecast is still the same. I going to hide under my bed now. I'm not coming out until St Patrick's day. Screw snow.
When it's all done, let's total up the repair bills and see what mother nature really "gave" us for Christmas. 12" on Fri , 12" on Sun and another 12" on Christmas Eve. This will suck! Have fun finding places to put all the snow. Bahhh Humbug!


----------



## Allor Outdoor

Question for those of you that charge on a "Per Plow" basis...

I have seen some contracts set up with pricing as follows:

1-3inches...........$XX.XX
3.1-6 inches.....$XX.XX
6.1-9 inches.......$XX.XX
9 and above......Time and Material

So my question is....if you are set up after 9 inches to charge T&M, how do you deal with the storm? I would assume that if we are getting a 9inch snow fall that most of the lots would be plowed at least 2 times. And if you were to plow the when 5 inches accumulates, and then plow again when the remaining 4 inches...
do you bill that as a 9 and above snow fall, or do you bill it as it were 2 snowfalls that fall between the 3.1-6 inch range?

Reason I am asking is because one account/contract of mine (which pays a flat seasonal price for plowing) also has a clause in there which states that anything over 9 inches will be billed at a T&M rate (and then has the rates listed for the equipment).
This contract was a pre-formed contract that the customer INSISTED that I use...and since it had all of my key points that I use in my contracts I didn't have a problem using theirs. Anyways, now that we are expecting 9+ inches of snow, I am just trying to see if anyone else deals with situations like these, and how they bill for them.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## terrapro

Allor Outdoor;681364 said:


> Question for those of you that charge on a "Per Plow" basis...
> 
> I have seen some contracts set up with pricing as follows:
> 
> 1-3inches...........$XX.XX
> 3.1-6 inches.....$XX.XX
> 6.1-9 inches.......$XX.XX
> 9 and above......Time and Material
> 
> So my question is....if you are set up after 9 inches to charge T&M, how do you deal with the storm? I would assume that if we are getting a 9inch snow fall that most of the lots would be plowed at least 2 times. And if you were to plow the when 5 inches accumulates, and then plow again when the remaining 4 inches...
> do you bill that as a 9 and above snow fall, or do you bill it as it were 2 snowfalls that fall between the 3.1-6 inch range?
> !


i would just plow it twice and bill it as two visits at the normal price.

my contracts are set up so i wouldve charged the same price for a snow fall of 12inches if i wouldve visited once for the 12 or twice for a combination of 12


----------



## terrapro

just checked the weather and it looks as if it will hit hard at 6AM. what the heck is up with that!? i hate day snow. :realmad:


----------



## FordPlow

Anyone needed an extra hand in Ann Arbor, Milan, Dundee, Adrian areas I am available and ready to work. The way the economy has hit most of our previous customers can not afford for snow removal or cutthroats are under cutting us to bad. Please call 419-270-1970. 

Also thanks EXPRESS for all the weather info. It is GREATLY appreciated.


----------



## lawnprolawns

I have a driveway that needs plowed at:

40331 finley dr. 
canton, mi 48188 (near Lotz and Cherry Hill)

He's one of my lawn customers and said he cant find anyone for snow. Can anyone fit it in their schedule? PM me if you can. Thanks!


----------



## TheXpress2002

Here is the latest....

Still the same amount of snow that I forecasted before. The timing of the storm will be an absolute blessing that we all wont be dead by Saturday morning. Snow may begin around 2 am. Look for the heavy snow to begin around 4am. Between 4am and noon we could see snow rates at 2 inches an hour. The snow will then taper off around 4 pm. 

Something cool to look at........go to accuweather.com and pull up a loop radar of the storm as it sits over the middle part of the country and watch it explode. One frame there is nothing and the next one snow is covering 8 states. Just like I said the they will come over the rockies and then explode into massive storms.


Sundays storm has now become Saturday night and all day Sunday. This will be a extremely high ratio snow where don't be suprised if everything comes together that we will be talking about 12 inches+ of very light wind driven snow.


----------



## bigjeeping

Are you guys going to salt when you open commercial places in the morning?? 

If its coming down at 2 inchs/hour I dont think salt is going to do much...


----------



## terrapro

bigjeeping;682045 said:


> Are you guys going to salt when you open commercial places in the morning??
> 
> If its coming down at 2 inchs/hour I dont think salt is going to do much...


i honestly have no idea how i am going to handle this storm. im hoping the storm holds off enough so my residentials can get out to work and i can plow drives later in the day, then i can put all my focus on the commercials for the morning.....but that is not really a plan its a hope

did i say i hate day snow yet


----------



## sno&go

Yeah, we had a nice solid 2" of snow tuesday nite which wasn't bad considering some people said 6"-9" and more as you go farther north; actually the complete opposite happened

Looks like we'll have to see friday morning when it starts snowing how much we will get. 

All trucks are fueled up and parked inside waiting for the "white" gold to fall. 

Have a good one and be safe!!


----------



## bigjeeping

terrapro;682058 said:


> did i say i hate day snow yet


You said it. Day snow is a headache. Phone calls like crazy.

We will all be happy campers in 10 days when we are getting invoices ready for the month.


----------



## Loaderpusher

I just heard Angelos wasnt selling salt till after the storm was over and once the storm is over they are restricting it to 1 scoop. I called around and Panetta's down in taylor has salt and doesnt have any restrictions on how much you get. The number down there is 313-291-3880. Hope this helps any of you guys out.


----------



## lawnprolawns

I have a truckload of pallets available if anyone REALLY needs some. They're at 7 Mile and Northville Rd at my top secret storage facility (haha). I paid way too much for it but it was available and I was in a crunch. I paid 219.00 per pallet (30 80lb bags). I'll sell it for 220/pallet or about 7.30/bag. I have a couple guys coming to get some already that are out. I'm not trying to get rid of it, and at those prices I'm sure there wont be a mad rush, but in a crunch, it's there. My cell is 248 756 7201. Call if you need it. Otherwise, go find your own salt... lol..


So.. with Xpress's latest forecast on timing, when do you all plan on plowing? Commercial in the morning, residential, and then clear the commercial in the evening again and touch up residential? This is too much to think about.. I want a fast, light storm.


----------



## terrapro

lawnprolawns;682127 said:


> So.. with Xpress's latest forecast on timing, when do you all plan on plowing? Commercial in the morning, residential, and then clear the commercial in the evening again and touch up residential? This is too much to think about.. I want a fast, light storm.


thats about it....i would rather the snow start now and stop by 3am and i can get everything done by 8-9am but not this time.


----------



## lawnprolawns

I was just browsing through the Networking area and saw the "Massachusets Emergency.." thread. Basically all the contractors in the area and their phone numbers, etc. Anyone here want to do the same, especially with all the snow predicted? There's always going to be someone that needs help when others are done, right?

I'll start.

Mike Wagner
Lawn Pro 
2003 Chevy 1500 with 7'6" Boss straight blade
tailgate salt spreader
Outlander ATV with 50" plow
Bunch of snowblowers and shovels
[email protected]
248 756 7201

Not saying that I'm going to have a lot of free time, but whatever.


----------



## snow_man_48045

Loaderpusher;682096 said:


> I just heard Angelos wasnt selling salt till after the storm was over and once the storm is over they are restricting it to 1 scoop. I called around and Panetta's down in taylor has salt and doesnt have any restrictions on how much you get. The number down there is 313-291-3880. Hope this helps any of you guys out.


It's only going to get worse the more snow we get. Supplier on 23 mile and 94 has some at 125 per yard for now up 8 bucks a yard from the start of the season. Whooho we are not salting until it is done if this is going to fall as fast as said, it would never keep up at an 1-2 inch snow fall.


----------



## lawnprolawns

I'm waiting for angelos to start direct shipments on pallets again. I need another truckload and I want to get it before prices start to shoot up. This is nuts.


----------



## dsteve12

Lawn Pro has a good idea. Although, it might be better if there was one, cumulative list -- instead of scrolling through threads... If anyone is interested, I'll put together a listing and e-mail it out. One quick print, stashed into the glove compartment, and it might be better than AAA. Those interested, send me info at [email protected]. If not, here's my info:

David Stevens - Plymouth, MI
Out of Business, Subcontracting Only (thank you, divorce attorney)
2005 F250, 7'6" Boss Straight
No Salting Available (ask my ex-wife)
[email protected]
(248) 974-5657

I'm currently subcontracting for one company. I expect to have plenty of time during any snow event, should the emergency need arise, after finishing up the work he has.

Everyone have fun tonight. For the record, I'd hit commercial properties first, assuming there is 1-2" accumulation prior to their business opening, no salt, then circle back after running residential. Ideally, depending on your mix, you might be able to hit all residentials prior to the respective owners returning from work (heading off their complaint calls), and be able to return to commercials before they get irritated -- after all, their businesses were crisp when their work day began... Ask for two cents, be prepared for a dollar.

Good luck to all tonight.


----------



## lmarine

I am learning really fast these seasonal contracts suck! you guys all talk this is great whoo hoo lets go make some cash but it seems like I am loosing money when it snows
no dont get me wrong i did charge enough to cma but its just the mental thing i know iam still making cash i mean they paid for november and never started my trucks and this month out twice and looking at three more but what lies ahead jan feb.if this now ,anyhow just my thoughts screw this i want to go to florida and cut grass year round. and look at bikinis ,cheers good luck tomoroo go get that cash!!!


----------



## Lawn Vet

LONG TERM...FRIDAY NIGHT THROUGH THURSDAY

AND NOW FOR THE REST OF THE STORY.

THE PATTERN REMAINS VERY ACTIVE IN THE EXTENDED PORTION OF THE
FORECAST AS SEVERAL MORE SIGNIFICANT STORM SYSTEMS REMAIN ON THE
HORIZON.

NWS meteorologists are using humor now. I won't post "the rest of the story". Suffice to say Xpress was right. 2 more major storms headed our way after this one with the potential to be more severe than tonight/tomorrow. Glad to see this timeline moved to the right enough to rule out fighting the morning rush hour, except for a few comms. like dsteve said.


----------



## dsteve12

lmarine;682294 said:


> I am learning really fast these seasonal contracts suck! you guys all talk this is great whoo hoo lets go make some cash but it seems like I am loosing money when it snows
> no dont get me wrong i did charge enough to cma but its just the mental thing i know iam still making cash i mean they paid for november and never started my trucks and this month out twice and looking at three more but what lies ahead jan feb.if this now ,anyhow just my thoughts screw this i want to go to florida and cut grass year round. and look at bikinis ,cheers good luck tomoroo go get that cash!!!


Seasonal contracts, like everything else, are great _in moderation_. Ideally, you'll try to sprinkle some seasonal and some per-push. Or, to make things easier (and be less resentful), try seasonal for commercial and per-push for residential (and, if you're trying to grow, be aware that people that were on per-push contracts this year -- so far -- will be curiously tempted to pursue seasonals next year). In both cases, make sure your a$$ is well-covered to handle breakdowns, emergencies, the fluctuating price of fuel (and salt), etc. Contracts are like a stock portfolio...


----------



## MStine315

Superior L & L;680703 said:


> Any one know were i can pick up some liquid cal. We will have the deicer ready to roll tomorrow(hopefully) and dont have the storage tanks to place a large order yet. I dont really want to pay $1 a gallon at Angelos for something i can get for .40 cent in large quantity's.
> Well Brine would be fine


I am sending you a pm, Marc


----------



## lawnprolawns

I'm starting to think I have too many seasonal.. hmm. I'm still going to make out pretty well and I charged enough for most everything, but if this keeps up, I'm going to wish I refused seasonal. It did, though, give me a good deal of cash to spend up front for salt, supplies, equipment, etc. Now I'll have monthly payments and the second half of all the seasonal stuff as income for the rest of the year, which will be nice. 

I have about 10 drives that are by the push, along with two parking lots, and two small condo developments. That adds up to a decent amount, and all my salt is per app. A lot of people wanted a year price for salt, and I gave them REALLY high numbers. I did not want to risk it.


----------



## Scenic Lawnscape

Add me to the List

I can help out any where in macomb county (after I am done with my work)If on the east side I can help in between my spots

I can be paid after you get paid if it helps you out
586-248-1642

Rich


----------



## terrapro

well nothing much going on here yet. i knew i shouldve slept in until 4AM


----------



## dhadaway632

Finally coming down hard in KAZOO!


----------



## Snowgeek

Loaderpusher;682096 said:


> I just heard Angelos wasnt selling salt till after the storm was over and once the storm is over they are restricting it to 1 scoop. I called around and Panetta's down in taylor has salt and doesnt have any restrictions on how much you get. The number down there is 313-291-3880. Hope this helps any of you guys out.


I just learned about a place in Ferndale that has no restrictions @ $139/ton, is dry and covered and has a truck scale. The number is 248-546-4600. Just FYI and hope this helps someone...Be safe out there!


----------



## lawnprolawns

Almost 4:00 here in Northville and nothing at all. Back to sleep for a few hours!


----------



## TheXpress2002

System has slowed over night. Good for us right now but will still see 12 hours of snow. Looks to start within the hour.


----------



## Tango

cool, I can sleep another hour


----------



## bigjeeping

TheXpress2002;682501 said:


> System has slowed over night. Good for us right now but will still see 12 hours of snow. Looks to start within the hour.


Can you make it 8 hours of snow?


----------



## Five Star Lawn Care LLC

i cant sleep when i have the anticipation of an aproaching storm. 

my body goes into this wierd mode like in about to go off to fight in a war or something, and i work myself up so bad that i can barely eat or sleep....its a very bad habit.

i dont know why i do it...its annoying as hell, looks like ill be up for another 14 hours, hopefully by then i will just be so damn tired i will just pass out as soon as i get home.


everyone be safe today and hopefully everyone will just stay off the roads and home from work and just let us do our jobs


----------



## Mark Oomkes

TheXpress2002;682501 said:


> System has slowed over night. Good for us right now but will still see 12 hours of snow. Looks to start within the hour.


FYI, it's coming down better than an inch\hour here. Started about an hour ago.


----------



## Runner

Yeah. I've been up since 2:30 and only have 3 hours sleep. The weather channel is telling us it's snowing, the map shows we are covered in it, and yet I look outside, and there isn't a single flake falling. My first plaza starts filling up with cars by 6 or 7. I'm about to go outside and make sure no one is holding a giant umbrella up over my house, or something...


----------



## bigjeeping

Five Star Lawn Care LLC;682506 said:


> my body goes into this wierd mode like in about to go off to fight in a war or something, and i work myself up so bad that i can barely eat or sleep....its a very bad habit.


I have had that problem the past 5 years. Then last year I decided I was sick of the feeling.. I would get so much stress and anxiety just waiting around that I couldn't sleep and my head felt like it was going to explode. Went to the doc. Xanax. Now I'm sound as a pound. Just slept 6 hours and I'm ready for a full day.


----------



## 2FAST4U

well back to sleep for a few, not realy though i've been up every hour looking out the window and turning on the tv to see whats going on. so this time i got online to see what X had to say and boy I didn't want to hear that. cant wait a day time snow. lets hope with all the school closings that were on tv last night evey just stays home with there kids


----------



## TheXpress2002

Snowing like a sob now.


----------



## terrapro

TheXpress2002;682514 said:


> Snowing like a sob now.


yep. twenty minutes ago there was nothing, just went to start the truck and there is 1.5" down already. not fun, everyone will want to be done at the same time.


----------



## Runner

Ok...just starting now in real small stuff.


----------



## lawnprolawns

I'm out to start plowing. It's coming down good. This is the first time I've been able to get some good sleep. Yay!

Edit... 

Boys, it's going to be a long day. It's been snowing here for an hour, and there's over 2" and it's coming down faster than I've ever seen it in years. Be safe, and have fun.


----------



## TheXpress2002

If you look at the radar. There is a yellow band that will be moving NNE and that right there is 3 maybe 4 inches an hour, and I have no clue how much the red is that is just west of Jackson because I have never seen it in a snow storm.....lol

I have also had thunder snow here in Canton.


Lastest run is just it. I believe Oakland Livingston northern Washtenaw northern Wayne will be closer to 12 inches.

Everyone should take their cameras and take pictures, and post them of their piles and crews. 

Be safe everyone and if someone gets caught please do not hesitate to call me I have trucks all over the place....Livonia Plymouth Canton Ann Arbor....and would be willing to lend a hand (trucks listed below)

Ryan 
(734) 502-4065


----------



## rmorrison9773

I think my contractor is asleep at the wheel. Plenty of snow to push and the banks will be busy today and pissed that they haven't been hit. I'm downriver this morning if any one needs help.

734-891-6734


----------



## dsteve12

Just finished up the initial commercial run in Livonia (I-96 and Farmington). At 7:00am, there was a solid 4" down, with a steady flow coming. Time to refill the coffee cup and head back out. I love it when customers _ask_ if I can come back repeatedly, and don't scoff when I remind them that one plow = one charge. Ha! I will gladly plow their property every four hours!

Hey, guys, take the time to take care of visibility -- with the steady fluff falling, even my new wiper blades are giving me a nice coating of icy goodness. I usually never bother to carry a scraper with me -- but my lesson has been learned.

Be safe. Make money. And get some rest -- more coming tomorrow night! I love winter!


----------



## bigjeeping

Easy 6" in A2. Finished a lot and hit the walks.. came back to truck and lot had another 1/2" on it within 10 minutes.


----------



## sefh

As of 5 am Lenawee County is getting hit hard with Freezing Rain. At least 1/2 plus 4 inches of snow. If anyone needs help tonight down in this area Call. I'm ready to go.


----------



## lawnprolawns

wow. bathroom break. lots of snow. a good 10-12 here in Northville. This is nuts!


----------



## TheXpress2002

so who else is gettting their butt kicked


----------



## Allor Outdoor

I hate this snow but I do love iPhone's. It let's me check in with all of you on the road. A
Up here in west Bloomfield/birmingham there is 11inches (I just measured it). And the snow is still coming strong. 
Good luck out there!!


----------



## TheXpress2002

I have 12 inches here in Canton with 2 foot drifts.........My guys out in AA are saying around 10......guys in Livonia are about 10 inches.


I have yet to see one county truck


----------



## Allor Outdoor

If anyone is looking for some more work give me a call at 248-930-4526. I have quite a bit more to do here in west Bloomfield. Give me a call and we can discuss hourly rate.
Thanks 
Brian


----------



## flykelley

Hi Guys
Just in from this mess, you can keep 12 inchs. I hate this much snow. Could not keep up it was snow so hard. Everybody should have stay at home today and made our life much simpler. Nap time then back out tonight to clean up. Waterford area had a easy 12.

Later Mike


----------



## Allor Outdoor

Maybe I am alone here, but I realize how much I HATE condo associations during a snow storm like this.
This condo complex has 140 "units", therefore 140 driveways and about 2.5 miles of roadway.
I have had over 20 people come up to me today and ask why there driveway hasnt been cleared yet. The thing is that they are asking...they are SCREAMING!
**THIS DRIVES ME NUTS**
We plowed all of the drives once today before 1pm and then started to go back again and plow them all over....which I think is a pretty common thing to do for a snowfall of this intensity!

Some people want the drives cleared before the road, others want the road cleared before the drives...it really makes you realized that even thought you signed the contract with 1 association, you are actually dealing with at least 140 people!!

I had one old hag come *****ing at me at 10am this morning wanting to know why her driveway still has snow on it...I told her that I didnt start snowing hard until 8am, and that we are doing everyhing we can. Well apparently that wasnt good enough...

Grrrr sorry to be *****ing so much, I am just really really pissed at these people!

OH, and here is another kicker...2 months ago, I asked the association where I could put 2 Bobcats onsite for the season...thus making the snow clearing process A LOT faster
Their response....We don't want any machines parked on our property, but your more than welcome to trailer them machines in for snow falls!

Oh and another complaint that I have received....My dump trucks that have the back up beepers....they want me to disable the beeping...becuase it is to loud!!
GIVE ME A BREAK!:yow!::realmad:


----------



## terrapro

i think im dead...

we have to do this again sunday morning :crying:

hey Brian, Camp Bow Wow got extreme melt


----------



## Dan K's Inc.

Are we going to get hit sunday or saturday night?


----------



## magnatrac

Ok I just got in about ago and I have had enough My back is dead but all of my other equipment made it through the storm. I am all done except to check on our subdivison streets. My brother said he would do it later tonight so I am done ! There couldn't be more than an inch so it can wait. 

Allor, this is my first year that we have not plowed condos. We have never done one as big as yours ,but I know what you mean about people. They all think that their drive should be done first ,and where have you been !!! Anyways what a day 

,shaun


----------



## procut

What a day. Anywhere from 6"-12" depending on where I was, along with some hell-acious drifts. I kind of got in trouble this afternoon, as a 10" day snowfall kind of requires you to be everywhere at once. Thankfully a sub was able to come through for me, plus I think most people were pretty understanding. I'm back out early tomorrow morning to do touch-ups, and finish some sidewalks. At least the equipment held together.


----------



## Plow Dude

Went out at 6:30am to do commercial lots and two subdivisions. Spent the rest of the day doing over 50 residentials, then went back to clean up the subdivisions. Got home around 10:00pm. Also made $50 doing one random guys driveway. Good night.


----------



## Superior L & L

Just wrapped up about 1/2 hour ago. Went from 6:00am till 9:30pm. Plowed all commercials at least twice and all residential twice. We got at least 12" and many drifts were in the 2' range.

We still have 3 plow trucks, 4 shovelers and a loader going at it. They all decided they wanted to wrap everything up once retail/restaurants close so they dont get home at 9 and have to be back at 3:00am. They will finish by about 1:00am and i will head out about 3:00 to check up and sling some salt.

1 pissed of customer! She called at 8:05am wanting to know why we had not plowed here yet! I said well there is only about a inch or two on the lot and it didnt matter she wanted dont by 8:00am. O well. we will take care of her until she can find another contract. I dont need that sh!t


----------



## lawnprolawns

I have probably 6 hours of misc. clean-up left. Everything has been pushed at least once, some twice, some 3 times. I blew up a Toro Snow Commander, my other blower died, I bought another Toro, not sure of the model but it's a beast, so that's good. The ATV would barely push today. What a mess. I had 4 other guys helping, 40 phone calls, 30 voicemails, oh goodness. this is going to be a long night. I still have to salt too. I'm going to buy another plow truck I think..


----------



## 2FAST4U

Just got in 18 hours of HELL and I have to go back out at 5am to check on drifting in a lot thats right off the lake, It was so windy out there today that you could feel the truck moving when you stoped. Also have to go finish the house's, at least its just the sidewalks. Hope its not as windy


----------



## dsteve12

Glad to hear that everyone that posted this evening seems to have made it through the day safe and with their equipment in good shape (then again, it's the people that haven't posted that are probably trying to get their equipment back up).

Driving through Plymouth, Canton, Livonia, and Novi, I wish some of you guys were working for the counties and cities -- major roads looked like crap, but all of the subs and businesses were pretty tight.

I'm just waiting on the next forecast from Xpress... from what I've read at the weather trifecta (NOAA, TWC, and AW), it sounds like tomorrow night might not be nearly as bad -- so long as everyone has planned ahead and left themselves some room for additional accumulation. Get some sleep, kids. And remember, I don't think any one of us would be doing this is the pay was crap.


----------



## Lawn Vet

Started comms at 7:30, resi's at noon, back to comms at 9. Finished around 1. So my tired math says 18hrs. Equipment did well. Toro's butt was whooped by the end of the night. 
dsteve- you have it right on. AA was a bit better than Canton, still ended up having to push cars out of my way (by hand, against the urge to just ram 'em) and drop the plow to get people traction just to get to some of my accounts. Rolling down Haggerty and Warren an hour ago my belly was still dragging snow. Where in the heck are the county trucks? I drove 275 for a good 30 mile stretch in both directions around 9, sure the highway seemed fine but I didn't see the trucks.
If this is any indication of how they plan on plowing (or not) for the rest of the season people had better start staying home. I couldn't believe all of the cars stuck in the middle of intersections/streets.

Xpress, what time tomorrow do I need to get my drink on (assuming a 5 hr liver purification)?


----------



## bigjeeping

what a day..... just getting to bed before 4am. Everything is finished, nothing is broken.. can't complain. Would like to get paid though. payup


----------



## terrapro

ahh, i hate snow! 

this morning i get to a job to find out the snow contractor from across the street decided he would push his snow onto my customers sidewalk. i am going to call the place across the street today and tell them they need to get the guy to come clean up their snow from my customers sidewalk or i will send them a bill for me to rent a bobcat and clean the 20 tons of snow off my customers sidewalk. :realmad:

then i go to my last residential which happens to be my furthest away customer and her neighbor must have decided to be a good neighbor and snowblow her driveway :realmad: :realmad:


----------



## Leisure Time LC

Winter SUCKS !!!!!!! Out 20 hours yesterday, 2 hours sleep and back to my day job. 2 trucks breakdown and had to call in a sub.:realmad::realmad::realmad: I want grass to start growing again. 
Sorry guys just venting


----------



## Lawn Vet

terrapro;683718 said:


> then i go to my last residential which happens to be my furthest away customer and her neighbor must have decided to be a good neighbor and snowblow her driveway :realmad: :realmad:


My contracts include a clause to this effect for this very reason: "If we arrive at your property and for reasons beyond our control yet in your control keep us from performing our services, including cars in drive or work completed by you or someone else, you will still be billed. The minimum charge will be a trip charge up to a maximum of your service agreement." It also says that they can call anytime to cancel or let us know they won't need service for a particular storm...ahead of time.


----------



## TheXpress2002

I am sorry for not updating tonights snow. I obviously did not follow it yesterday and it seems some the moisture had fallen apart. Here is what I still see.

The snow ratio is going to be so extrememly high dont be suprised to see 3-5 inches by Sunday night.

The higher amounts will be to the north and west. West of here are all under Winter Storm Warnings. There will also be white out conditions because the winds will be in excess of 30mph.

The Xmas eve storm is still on. 

Going back to bed


----------



## flykelley

TheXpress2002;683773 said:


> I am sorry for not updating tonights snow. I obviously did not follow it yesterday and it seems some the moisture had fallen apart. Here is what I still see.
> 
> The snow ratio is going to be so extrememly high dont be suprised to see 3-5 inches by Sunday night.
> 
> The higher amounts will be to the north and west. West of here are all under Winter Storm Warnings. There will also be white out conditions because the winds will be in excess of 30mph.
> 
> The Xmas eve storm is still on.
> 
> Going back to bed


Xpress
Can you cancel the snow tonight or maybe make it just a salting? Im tired and need some sleep. The damage from this storm is one taillight thanks to a nail sticking out of a mailbox. Had my up and down button fall off my controller at the start of the storm. Also had a walk behind salter break a leg.

Regards Mike


----------



## bigjeeping

anyone know where to find exact snowfall amounts on the net? 

Or know what the exact amount was for a2?


----------



## Superior L & L

bigjeeping;683961 said:


> anyone know where to find exact snowfall amounts on the net?
> 
> Or know what the exact amount was for a2?


A sh!t load, i think was the offical number


----------



## TheXpress2002

Superior L & L;683963 said:


> A sh!t load, i think was the offical number


http://www.crh.noaa.gov/dtx/display_event.php?file=snow200812191940

I use this when I need to. I have learned though take a camera and a ruler. Its the best way and then no one can say anything especially when in your terms and conditions it states......

_The customer agrees to allow the contractor to decide if snowplowing is warranted based upon snow accumulations at the customer's particular location. The customer understands that snow accumulations may vary throughout the area, and that accumulations in one section are not necessarily indicative of the accumulation at the customer's particular location. The customer also understands the drifting and blowing snow may necessitate plowing of their particular location, regardless of the total snowfall at the location. _


----------



## firelwn82

What a fargin day I had yesterday. Running on about 10 hours for the week and then we getting slammed, probably not good right?..... Yeah NOT SO MUCH.  First Job I do while stacking a pile my pass. side headlight flies out. I seen something but didn't know what it was. Being tired I said eeehhhh whatever. So about an hour later I get out and look at my truck, yep it was the headlight.  So about 4 hours later I get myself stuck. Not stuck but SCREWED.... End up with passenger side in a pond, tedering on the edge of the driveway. Oh boy, I'm surprised I didn't soil myself. 2 hours and $300 later I'm out and back in action. About 3.5 hours later I'm backin up watching my mirror as always and BAM!!!!! Yep slammed into a semi trailer smashing in the corner Drivers side bed and taillight. Oh yeah good times good times. UGHHH :realmad:


----------



## dsteve12

bigjeeping;683961 said:


> anyone know where to find exact snowfall amounts on the net?
> 
> Or know what the exact amount was for a2?


For snowfall amounts -- especially historical numbers -- I like to use the following address: ftp://ftp.ncdc.noaa.gov/pub/data/snowmonitoring/fema/12-2008-dlysnfl.txt. If you're looking for a different month / year, just change the dates in the link. Granted, you have to scroll a bit to find Michigan, and then you have to line-up whatever area you align yourself with, but it works.

The link from Xpress takes you to the same people -- NOAA.


----------



## Tango

Just got home from all the clean up. What a day!! With the wind blowing in off the lake some streets had 2’ drifts and some had no snow at all. Glad to hear everyone was safe, doesn’t sound like any major breakdowns. On my way home I did see a truck with a plow on a flatbed getting haled away. Took the camera with me but didn’t take a single picture. I will get some tomorrow. Off to spend some time with the kids and wife them some such needed sleep.


----------



## lawnprolawns

So.. now that I'm half awake.. or is that half asleep...

Lots of very thankful residential customers. Lots of hot chocolate brought to us, lots of tips. Then there's the guy that calls three times and says "Youre effing the same as the other four $%^&heads i fired over the last four years. My driveway isn't clear, it's almost 7:00, I'll give you two hours to get here." 

He should have read his contract that he signed that stated we will work as fast as we can, but it may take up to 5 hours after the end of the storm. It stopped snowing at about 2, we got there at 6. (not 7 like he exaggerated and said) Does this guy think that every commercial snow removal service has a truck and driver for each driveway?

Other than a few complaint calls, everyone was very understanding, and we had a good (long) day and night. Nothing broken, I just have to get my two Toro's running again. 

I dont want any more snow tomorrow. I need a few days.


----------



## bigjeeping

Xpress, 

Is the majority of accumulation expected overnight Sat or daytime Sun? Numbers?

I really dont want to go out again tonight!


----------



## TheXpress2002

bigjeeping;684095 said:


> Xpress,
> 
> Is the majority of accumulation expected overnight Sat or daytime Sun? Numbers?
> 
> I really dont want to go out again tonight!


I think 1-2 tonight and 1-2 tomorrow, but you will have blowing snow adding to totals


----------



## Lawn Vet

With the lowering of total predicted amounts for this evening and tomorrow I suggest we post amounts for whatever location we are at for everyone's sake. I really don't want to be driving around checking different locations to see if the 2" trigger has been met but don't mind walking out to the sidewalk to take a measurement every 4-6hrs.

FWIW- plowed a friend of the fam's drive down in Monroe...glad we didn't get all the ice they got mixed with the snow. I thought the day sucked here...that stuff blew!


----------



## 2FAST4U

Well 18 hours yesterday and 12 1/2 today with 6 hours sleep in between. Between the clean ups today and the people calling back and saying the county truck went threw and put 2 feet of snow in the drive they needed it cleaned, made of quite a day. Now get this one with all the phone calls I had every one was very understanding, but one old hag. She had gotten my number from a yearly client of my and wanted me to take care of her of this storm, sure I said, at noon (still snow'n out) she calls and ask where I am, tell here I'm on a comm's lot and had still get to all my house's still your not the only one. so got to her around 5:30 last night. Did the drive and front door so she could get out, told her I'd be back to do the side walks today. So I'm back out doing clean ups and she calls at about 9am asking where I am because she's haveing a party x-mas eve and needs her drive clear. You've got to be kiding me your drive was done with in 4 1/2 hours of storm's end and your worried about x'mas eve ITS THREE DAYS A WAY!!!! so now here come the best part before she hangs up she told me that I must have to many accounts and can't handle them. Give me a break lady :realmad: : your not going any were the roads are a mess, your drive WAS DONE in 4-1/2 hour of the storm and your not going to park and cars for your x-mas party that still 3 days away on your sidewalks any way.
Sorry guys had to vent 20-1/2 hours on six hours sleep.   
Well off to bed to get ready for the next storm, at least it's a small one dont think I'm even going to look out the window till 5 or 6am.


----------



## Superior L & L

2FAST4U;684511 said:


> Sorry guys had to vent 20-1/2 hours on six hours


You must be tired cos its 30 1/2 fwiw


----------



## snow_man_48045

1-2 tonight will seem like a salt run after this last one. Manage to get flagged down by 2 cops on foot looking to get towed out of a snow bound side rd. around the corner from where we where working. Got both them out quick, never know when we might need a favor :salute:


----------



## Jason Pallas

Express - what's your take on this Tuesday night - Wednesday possible event? Little on the tricky side isn't it - just my take. Interested in your opinion.

Started Friday Morning at 5am finished at 4am Sat = 23hrs 

Started Sat morn at 9 - just finished at 9:15pm 36 hrs work - 3 hours sleep at the shop , I wanna go home now.


----------



## moosey

Anybody having trouble finding help for shoveling. I had 2 guys fulltime in fall but one working at local ski lodge and other one lives too far to be traveling in the snow. Had another guy part time in fall but now can't get ahold of him. When ever I try to find help they don't showup or they are too slow. Had 2 guys yesterday and one was just too slow and couldn't follow directions. 

Need to find a dependable and fast hardworker. Where??? Craigslist brings out the No Shows. 

By the way that deep snow is NO Fun..


----------



## grassmaster06

i keep getting random people of the street asking to shovel for me ,i take their numbers and hope i dont need them
:confused


----------



## lunatic81

Hey guys not from your area, but I was wondering if any of you could put 1 bobcat and 1 plow truck to work if I drove up there. Work here has been dead at the regular job and we've had exactly 1/2" of snow so far. Anyone with big commercial lots that they need help with? I would be willing to drive up and stay in the nearest hotel (or sleep in the damn truck). All fairly new equipment 06 4X4 1 ton with 8'6" western plow, new skid loader too. Anyone?


----------



## snow_man_48045

Just checked 1" so far in Macomb Twp. and still snowing  Radar shows steady band moving out with a brake after Waterford, but another band coming over near GR.
Fun Fun..............


----------



## Mark Oomkes

snow_man_48045;684890 said:


> Just checked 1" so far in Macomb Twp. and still snowing  Radar shows steady band moving out with a brake after Waterford, but another band coming over near GR.
> Fun Fun..............


Yeah, we got the predicted 3" from the storm, now the lake effect decided to kick in earlier than predicted. It's over an inch per hour right now already.

And they say 6" total from the lake effect. Riiiiiiigggggggghhhhhhht

Once the wind kicks up, we're screwed.


----------



## Lawn Vet

Little less than an inch in Canton right now. Back to sleep.


----------



## snow_man_48045

Ditto on the winds, just hope they hope off until after 10-11 am when the church goers fill in,,,


----------



## lawnprolawns

About an inch here in Northville. I'm going to go get everything ready, then wait a little while for.. whatever I'm waiting for. More snow? End of snow? I dont know. I'll figure it out. 

Do all you plan on just waiting til it stops and then start pushing/salting?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Don't hold your breath, they just kicked up about 20-30 minutes ago.


----------



## dsteve12

NW Plymouth has 2". I zipped by a commercial lot in NW Livonia, and they had an average of 1.5, but some areas more, some less due to drifting. Plowed 'em anyway. With the forecast calling for a day of light snow and lotsa drifting, I'm planning on waiting until nighttime to plow and clean stuff up.


----------



## Luther

Mark Oomkes;684892 said:


> Yeah, we got the predicted 3" from the storm, now the lake effect decided to kick in earlier than predicted. It's over an inch per hour right now already.
> 
> And they say 6" total from the lake effect. Riiiiiiigggggggghhhhhhht
> 
> Once the wind kicks up, we're screwed.


I love the lake effect machine, but that has got to be annoying. On this side of the mitten lake effect gives us nice dusting's when there are no storms rolling through. Only on occasion do we get accumulating snow from lake effect, and that's only in pockets.

Hope all is going well for you!


----------



## lawnprolawns

Burrrr it's cold!

I salted this morning, it only worked well where I got it pretty heavy, and now all the wind is filling stuff in. 

I'll be out this evening for sure cleaning stuff up and salting again most likely. We do a mile or so of sidewalks, and they're close to full again from the drifts. Great...


----------



## Tango

Just a couple of photo's of one of the places 2FAST4U and I plow. Video is still uploading but will post that when it's done.


----------



## Tango

This is one of the side streets about 20 min after I plowed it. The wind is killing us.


----------



## lawnprolawns

Nice. If that's a 2003 Silverado 1500 and a 7'6 Boss Standard Duty, you got my same setup. If not, they're darn close. Same color and all. I'm also missing all the emblems and stickers on the truck.

Unfortunately I was too busy to take a lot of pics. I'll get a few up later. We're catching up on billing, accounting stuff, and all sorts of other things that you cant do while you're plowing or sleeping.


----------



## lawnprolawns

Haha.. looks like the red truck has a couple issues with the plow lights.. One high and one low works, right?


----------



## Tango

Same truck, works well but must go bigger. The plow lights went out on the ford this am. He is not sure what the problem is yet. Hope is just a bad wire.


----------



## snow_man_48045

Mark Oomkes;684914 said:


> Don't hold your breath, they just kicked up about 20-30 minutes ago.


Thanks for the wind Mark!  After I saw this post we headed out, finish up a one church head to next at about 730- 8am and the wind kick up big time. 
I see your still getting hammered by the lake....
Scott


----------



## Tango

First one is just me screwing around, trying to see if i could dive and shoot a video at the same time. Second one is just a drive threw of the place.

http://i87.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid87.photobucket.com/albums/k160/Toosweet2btru16/random/100_4291.flv

http://i87.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid87.photobucket.com/albums/k160/Toosweet2btru16/random/100_4303.flv


----------



## Superior L & L

WOW just wrapped up hotels and retail. We got about 2" overnight. 2 plows friday, 1 plow today, salt friday, saturday, and today. We will be out tonight for drifting or plowing the 1-3 they say we may get. We are on track for a possible 10 plow month......

:redbounce

the customers are going to freek out, but what do you do


----------



## snow_man_48045

Hmmm Tango the place as you call it seems to be Mac N' Ray's in Harrison Twp. :salute:
Are you subbing for Senclair!


----------



## Superior L & L

Last year we had lots of snow, and this year we are already 10" over what we had last year

wesport


----------



## Tango

snow_man_48045;685302 said:


> Hmmm Tango the place as you call it seems to be Mac N' Ray's in Harrison Twp. :salute:
> Are you subbing for Senclair!


They cut the grass. We do the snow.


----------



## snow_man_48045

Tango;685312 said:


> They cut the grass. We do the snow.


Cool, grew up in that neck of the woods so that is how i knew. Place always looks great! Like the Christmas lights this year. Always well kept, good food and best priced boat gas in town from what I can remember.


----------



## lawnprolawns

Tango;685232 said:


> Same truck, works well but must go bigger. The plow lights went out on the ford this am. He is not sure what the problem is yet. Hope is just a bad wire.


Fun. I agree.. it works well and seems to be a good setup, but I cant wait to get me a nice F-250 with a Boss V or something similar. Next year..

...or maybe this year if this weather keeps up.


----------



## sno&go

Ahhhhhh, just got in from 9 hours of plowing!! Had 17 hours between friday and saturday, and 7 hours last tuesday. Looks like we'll be back out tonite!! Thank GOD all my shrinkwraps and winterizing got done; I even had a guy call me thursday nite to cover a 36' searay before we got all that snow friday I told him to find someone else because that snow was suppose to start by 5:00am. 

We're in the money, we're in the money!!payuppayup


----------



## lawnprolawns

I had a lot of hours too.. Lets see..

Started at 5:30 Friday morning. Went to bed at 5:30 Saturday morning and my partner kept going until 8:30. 8:30 Saturday morning I woke up and cleaned up til 4:00 Saturday afternoon. Then about 3 hours salting today. So that's 24+7.5+3 = 34.5 hours from Friday until now. I'll probably be out tonight for 5-10 hours cleaning up massive snow drifts, salting, and touching up driveways of picky residential customers. My partner just called and told me that its looking like Wednesday might get a little too warm for snow. I would be very happy with that.

I mentioned some deep drifts.. here's a smaller one that I got a pic of before my camera died. It's a good 7-8 inches deep. I have some in a subdivision that I plow that are about 1.5' deep. It's too windy to plow right now, though, so it'll have to wait.










OT, but I have a question for you guys. Sean (my partner) was clearing the sub. we do on Friday. He said that after he made two passes, people started shoveling their driveways. Then he said as he widened the road, there were all sorts of homeowners screaming, yelling, and flipping him off as he passed because he got snow on their driveways. Then they'd shovel it again, and do the same thing when he came around the next time. What do they expect? I thought that was pretty lame. One guy threw his shovel at the truck and ran inside. Then, on the other hand, two older women were just cracking up every time we came by and got snow in their driveway. Then they'd clear it, wave, and wait for us to come again. Does this ever happen to anyone else? It's not like we we're being wreckless. We're just moving snow. Oh well..


----------



## Superior L & L

We do a large sub and it happens all the time. I dont do the sub myself much but i do feel bad when i fill someones drive just as they finish shoveling.


----------



## lawnprolawns

I agree, I feel bad, but there's no way I can clear out 300 drives when I'm done or else I would. If there's a LOT of snow in one area I will, such as in a court or something. 



Anyone interested in doing some residentials in the Northville/Novi area? This could be all the time, or when there's a lot of snow. I have 3 or 4 groups that are pretty close together, not a lot of driving. I'm just a little on the full side. I'm fine with a normal storm, but with what we had on Friday, I was a bit late clearing. I could stand to have someone else do 10 or 15 houses.


----------



## magnatrac

I know what you mean about people shoveling their drives while your still plowing. I feel bad and will try not to load a mountain of snow in their drive , but what can you do. I do one sub that is all private streets and most people will wait till we come. We just picked up a new on this year that is county street. They got tired of waiting 4 days for road commision to get to it. For some reason all of those people have thier drives done before it even stops snowing. Last wednesday people were out at 5 am shoveling!!! Anyways these people are just happy to get plowed out they all wave( for now). If someone threw something at my truck it would be game on. They would have more snow in their driveway than they could dream of  Ask them if they don't want snow in their drives why are they paying for snow removal?

,shaun


----------



## Lawn Vet

Anyone else been losing power? Ours keeps going out. It just came back on after a good 2-3 hours off. Not that I'm complaining. I'd hate to be the linemen working in this wind.


----------



## Allor Outdoor

Anyone else having trouble with their salt, and not getting much to melt!!
I know once it gets this cold the salt doesn't work as well....but geez, at a place I typlically put about 4 tons down, I have so far put 8 tons and it still isn't melting as well as I would hoped.

I threw come Calcium down for the intersections and other problem areas just to make sure it won't ice up...but I can't do that for the whole lot! I think it is suppose to "warm up" tomorrow afternoon at the mid-20's. Hopefully the salt will start working then before someone falls and sues me.


----------



## magnatrac

Lawn Vet;685612 said:


> Anyone else been losing power? Ours keeps going out. It just came back on after a good 2-3 hours off. Not that I'm complaining. I'd hate to be the linemen working in this wind.


 I just came in from taking the dog out and can't belive it. It's crazy out there. I just shoveled my walks an hour ago and they are covered. It's just light snow ,but with this wind it's like a blizzard. I was just thinking I hope the power doesn't go out. It's too cold for that, and with this wind your house will cool off in no time at all !!! As far as snow removal goes I only did one commercial today ( the only one open) because of the wind. I guess I am going to head out around 3am I think to get this mess cleaned up. Wunderground says the winds will change after midnight. I am sure I will find alot of bare pavement along with deep drifts 

Good Luck guys, shaun


----------



## Tango

Lawn Vet;685612 said:


> Anyone else been losing power? Ours keeps going out. It just came back on after a good 2-3 hours off. Not that I'm complaining. I'd hate to be the linemen working in this wind.


Just got back from some running around and the power is out at old 8 mile and Harper. Didnt see anyone working on anything.


----------



## sno&go

Strange about the power thing. We had half of the power go out about every 15 minutes, some stuff was on and some stuff was off. I called DTE and they told me that there were reported power outages in the area and that its possible for power to be on in parts of the house and other parts of the house were off.


----------



## Superior L & L

Allor Outdoor;685716 said:


> Anyone else having trouble with their salt, and not getting much to melt!!
> I know once it gets this cold the salt doesn't work as well....but geez, at a place I typlically put about 4 tons down, I have so far put 8 tons and it still isn't melting as well as I would hoped.
> 
> I threw come Calcium down for the intersections and other problem areas just to make sure it won't ice up...but I can't do that for the whole lot! I think it is suppose to "warm up" tomorrow afternoon at the mid-20's. Hopefully the salt will start working then before someone falls and sues me.


A guy i know will spray his lots down with liquid calcuim after he has spread salt if its super cold.

News just said it was 7 degress in flint 1 in detroit. and 16 below with the wind chill from 45 mph winds


----------



## magnatrac

sno&go;685744 said:


> Strange about the power thing. We had half of the power go out about every 15 minutes, some stuff was on and some stuff was off. I called DTE and they told me that there were reported power outages in the area and that its possible for power to be on in parts of the house and other parts of the house were off.


 Sounds like your loosing one leg of your power. Thats not good for appliances !!! If it keeps up I would turn them off. JMO.


----------



## bigjeeping

are we going to get anything tonight other than wind??


----------



## Allor Outdoor

WOW...I am just sitting here putting together my numbers for the past few days, and I can't believe what the bills are coming out too....
I typically send bills out on the 20th of each month...so needless to say, the invoices are going in the mail tomorrow!
After a month like this so far...it just might be time to upgrade my Tigers season tickets!

Although I am SURE that I will have quite a few people complaining that the bills are to high...but from what I can count, since Dec 1, I have salted 11 times, and plowed 5 times (including today).

How many times has everyone else plowed/salted for December??


----------



## brian12281

So whats the deal for Tuesday thru Wednesday????? I've heard 2-4'' thru Tuesday night and mix Wednesday morning to rain. And i've heard 4-8'' Tuesday thru Wednesday??? Any input??


----------



## snowace

Looking for a sub 3hr. minium any thing over 1.5in. in clarkston area. Must have reliable equipment and know how to use it. P.M. Me Thanks


----------



## smoore45

So what do you guys do with these cold temps and wind? I mean, I could go clean up my commercials now and by morning they would look like I had done nothing. Just wait until the wind quits?!? 

And what about salt? It doesn't do $h!t in these temps. But like someone else said, how do I avoid getting sued if someone slips and falls on ice that I can't do much about. In my 7 years of plowing, I have never had to deal with conditions like this. Any advice?


----------



## Keith_480231

Just got in from riding the sleds and that wind is crazy!!! Has to be a eas -20 degree windchill


----------



## lawnprolawns

We didn't even bother salting tonight. It's too cold and windy, and like others said, it's not going to work anyways. I'm thinking of getting up in the AM and seeing what the temps are, and then throwing some salt down then. This weather sucks.


----------



## Milwaukee

Keith_480231;686134 said:


> Just got in from riding the sleds and that wind is crazy!!! Has to be a eas -20 degree windchill


actual it -26 wind chill

Wow very very cold for our truck and my friend truck. His truck have no oil pressure for 1-2 mins plus run horrible but oil are 5w20 but too thick. it first time that I need put thinner oil 0w20 for this 5.4L.

I have notice many guys try spread salts now but it not work it just sit there get cover by snow.


----------



## Lawn Vet

Milwaukee;686277 said:


> I have notice many guys try spread salts now but it not work it just sit there get cover by snow.


You're right, it doesn't work but the customers want to see it anyway. Besides, it is supposed to warm up above 20 later today and it will do its job then. I don't see it going anywhere before then.


----------



## Five Star Lawn Care LLC

Lawn Vet;686282 said:


> You're right, it doesn't work but the customers want to see it anyway. Besides, it is supposed to warm up above 20 later today and it will do its job then. I don't see it going anywhere before then.


ditto....if you dont go out and salt and someone slips in the morning your screwed....at least if you have a record of salt going down you atleast have some sort of defense....even if the temps are to cold for it to work....

not going out wold be a big mistake...most of our lots need a quick push too b/c of all of the drifting


----------



## grassmaster06

horrible nite i had heat my plow pumps with a heat gun ,then i got rear ended and messed up my salter ,then my other driver calls and says i hit a statue needless to say he ripped a hole in my door and put big dent in the cab corner then he says it was a honest mistake ,i told him it is honestly coming right out of his pay:crying:


----------



## Superior L & L

Just wrapped up our fourth full plow in 4 days. 2 Friday, clean up Saturday, 1 sunday and now today. 2-4 tomorrow


----------



## Luther

Five Star Lawn Care LLC;686286 said:


> ditto....if you dont go out and salt and someone slips in the morning your screwed....at least if you have a record of salt going down you atleast have some sort of defense....even if the temps are to cold for it to work....
> 
> not going out wold be a big mistake...most of our lots need a quick push too b/c of all of the drifting


Right on.......you are absolutely correct.


----------



## Luther

Be advised......a major salt supplier (who shall remain nameless) is not only unable to get us our "committed and reserved" salt, they are supposed to call me next week to let me know WHEN I can get some, and how much we can get!

Mmmmm.................I wonder what this means.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

I disagree. There are times when not salting makes sense, such as in cold temps when all it will do is catch blowing snow. A day like yesterday was absolutely worthless and a waste of time, money and energy to salt. 

I'm not the only one that says this, either. Dale Keep has said the same thing, people need to adjust their expectations to reality. And yesterday the reality was that salt was worthless. 

I'll take my chances with a jury on a day like yesterday. Besides Michigan is very forgiving on slip and falls compared to other states.


----------



## Luther

Mark Oomkes;686418 said:


> I disagree. There are times when not salting makes sense, such as in cold temps when all it will do is catch blowing snow. A day like yesterday was absolutely worthless and a waste of time, money and energy to salt.
> 
> I'm not the only one that says this, either. Dale Keep has said the same thing, people need to adjust their expectations to reality. And yesterday the reality was that salt was worthless.
> 
> I'll take my chances with a jury on a day like yesterday. Besides Michigan is very forgiving on slip and falls compared to other states.


I agree with this Mark. Yesterday we only salted churches, medical facilities and retail, just what we really needed to. When the sun came out everything we salted was great and dried up nicely. Very little stuck to these areas overnight, windswept better than untouched areas. Left everything else for this morning. Salt is working this morning, slow of course but it is working.


----------



## TheXpress2002

Mark Oomkes;686418 said:


> I disagree. There are times when not salting makes sense, such as in cold temps when all it will do is catch blowing snow. A day like yesterday was absolutely worthless and a waste of time, money and energy to salt.
> 
> I'm not the only one that says this, either. Dale Keep has said the same thing, people need to adjust their expectations to reality. And yesterday the reality was that salt was worthless.
> 
> I'll take my chances with a jury on a day like yesterday. Besides Michigan is very forgiving on slip and falls compared to other states.





TCLA;686438 said:


> I agree with this Mark. Yesterday we only salted churches, medical facilities and retail, just what we really needed to. When the sun came out everything we salted was great and dried up nicely. Very little stuck to these areas overnight, windswept better than untouched areas. Left everything else for this morning. Salt is working this morning, slow of course but it is working.


I agree with both statements. We as contractors need to have a responsibility with the salt and realize that say for instance on a weekend that we know no one is going to be on the properties give it a chance to melt on its own then come Sunday night you would be able to cut the salt usage in half, saving your customers money making them happy. (seeing that we are already at like 16 saltings and 4 pushes, and winter just started yesterday)


----------



## TheXpress2002

Here is the latest.....


Tuesday.... snow beginning around 12 noon accumulating 2-4 inches. 

Tuesday night.... snow continuing accumulating another 1-2 inches.

About a 8 hour break....

Wednesday....This one is going to be very close. This is a second storm following the previous one. Models have had us on the warm side but now are shifting this east meaning more of a direct hit (which I called a week ago). It will start off as snow turning to a mix of sleet, freezing rain and snow turning back to all snow. This is will be very difficult to determine until it is on top of us. Don't be suprised though to see 3-5 inches. If it shifts even further east look for our 6-10 because we will wind up on the colder side of the storm. Right now that is about 60 miles off with the center of the low going inbetween Jackson and Kzoo.


After Xmas we are going into a pattern change with the storms then coming back from Texas meaning we might see a warm up back to normal temps, and the chance for more mixed and rain events with the thrown in snow one occasionally. I think after the week we have had most might welcome this for 10 days


----------



## Mark Oomkes

TheXpress2002;686492 said:


> Here is the latest.....
> 
> Tuesday.... snow beginning around 12 noon accumulating 2-4 inches.
> 
> Tuesday night.... snow continuing accumulating another 1-2 inches.
> 
> About a 8 hour break....
> 
> Wednesday....This one is going to be very close. This is a second storm following the previous one. Models have had us on the warm side but now are shifting this east meaning more of a direct hit (which I called a week ago). It will start off as snow turning to a mix of sleet, freezing rain and snow turning back to all snow. This is will be very difficult to determine until it is on top of us. Don't be suprised though to see 3-5 inches. If it shifts even further east look for our 6-10 because we will wind up on the colder side of the storm. Right now that is about 60 miles off with the center of the low going inbetween Jackson and Kzoo.
> 
> After Xmas we are going into a pattern change with the storms then coming back from Texas meaning we might see a warm up back to normal temps, and the chance for more mixed and rain events with the thrown in snow one occasionally. I think after the week we have had most might welcome this for 10 days


****..........


----------



## Superior L & L

TheXpress2002;686492 said:


> After Xmas we are going into a pattern change with the storms then coming back from Texas meaning we might see a warm up back to normal temps, and the chance for more mixed and rain events with the thrown in snow one occasionally. I think after the week we have had most might welcome this for 10 days


So your telling me i can take a break after christmas....Thank You!!!!!


----------



## Five Star Lawn Care LLC

TheXpress2002;686492 said:


> Here is the latest.....
> 
> Tuesday.... snow beginning around 12 noon accumulating 2-4 inches.
> 
> Tuesday night.... snow continuing accumulating another 1-2 inches.
> 
> About a 8 hour break....
> 
> Wednesday....This one is going to be very close. This is a second storm following the previous one. Models have had us on the warm side but now are shifting this east meaning more of a direct hit (which I called a week ago). It will start off as snow turning to a mix of sleet, freezing rain and snow turning back to all snow. This is will be very difficult to determine until it is on top of us. Don't be suprised though to see 3-5 inches. If it shifts even further east look for our 6-10 because we will wind up on the colder side of the storm. Right now that is about 60 miles off with the center of the low going inbetween Jackson and Kzoo.
> 
> After Xmas we are going into a pattern change with the storms then coming back from Texas meaning we might see a warm up back to normal temps, and the chance for more mixed and rain events with the thrown in snow one occasionally. I think after the week we have had most might welcome this for 10 days


the break after x-mas is the best thing i have heard about all week


----------



## Luther

Mark Oomkes;686560 said:


> ****..........


I'll second that.


----------



## Leisure Time LC

Amen, I need some sleep


----------



## snow_man_48045

a break ya right its always feast or phantom in the snow business...


----------



## lawnprolawns

great.. another afternoon snowfall. These are what piss the residential customers off!


----------



## cgrappler135

Hopefully the weather holds out until a little later tomarrow. i took the rig in to get the u joints replaced cause they were making crazy noises in four wheel drive and the guy just called me and said it needed a whole new front drive shaft that he "hopes" he can get in tomarrow!? I told him do whatever it takes cause im gonna be needing it forsure it looks like!


----------



## sno&go

magnatrac;685779 said:


> Sounds like your loosing one leg of your power. Thats not good for appliances !!! If it keeps up I would turn them off. JMO.


Good call on losing one leg of power, thats what it was. DTE got to the house this morning at 2:55 which was fine by us. They said there was a bad connection at the pole and thats why we lost one leg.


----------



## Jason Pallas

snow_man_48045;686873 said:


> a break ya right its always feast or phantom in the snow business...


LOL - I'm pretty sure you mean feast or FAMINE..... but I'm with you anyway. I hope the snow pulls a "phantom" act and no-shows. I haven't been home since last Thursday - sleeping at the shop since then. I'd really like to see my family for Christmas!


----------



## Tango

TheXpress2002;686492 said:


> After Xmas we are going into a pattern change with the storms then coming back from Texas meaning we might see a warm up back to normal temps, and the chance for more mixed and rain events with the thrown in snow one occasionally. I think after the week we have had most might welcome this for 10 days


Well it looks like you can go on vacation after all 2Fast4U


----------



## 2FAST4U

Well guys I'm beat four days of this Sh#t and looks like were in it for another 2 days.payup
I'm to sleepy to post my pics from the last two days but back to the red ford(thats me) with the light probrems in TANGO's pic I got that taken care of tonight, it was two burned out low beam bulbs and a burned out turn singal. Guess the light was put together on a Monday or Friday and the tec didn't care to wipe the bulbs off after touching them with his oilly hands. OR theres bigger isues and I'm going to keep blowing bulbs till I can realy find out whats wrong with them..


----------



## lawnprolawns

Hopefully it's just the bulbs. You'd have to have something weird going on to get too much voltage causing them to blow.

Here's a couple pics just for the heck of it. The first is me working on moving some piles out of the way on Friday, nothing too big, but a lot of snow none the less.

The second pic is when I got my 2WD truck stuck in a corn field off the side of the road today on my way out to do some Christmas shopping. I was driving right on the edge just making snow fly up and then I got sucked sideways. Good thing my plow truck was right down the road! The darn truck was bottomed out on the snow.


----------



## TheXpress2002

Urgent - winter weather message
national weather service detroit/pontiac mi
501 am est tue dec 23 2008

...another winter storm takes aim at southeast michigan...

.a prolonged period of unfavorable weather conditions is expected
as a complex winter storm tracks through the upper midwest. A
warm front ahead of a low pressure system coming out of the
central plains will allow snow to develop this afternoon over
southeast michigan...continuing through much of tonight. The main
surface low is then expected to track northeast through southern
lower michigan on wednesday...allowing enough warm air to move
into the state to cause a wintry mix of sleet...freezing
rain...and even just a cold rain towards the ohio border. Areas
near and north of tri cities and northern thumb stand the best
chance of remaining all snow...where the potential exists for
total snowfall accumulations of 8 inches by wednesday evening. For
locations along and south of i-69... 4 to 7 inches is
possible...along with some light to moderate ice accumulations.
Travel will be difficult across the region tuesday afternoon
through wednesday.


Well atleast it won't be -42 degrees outside when pushing this time.


----------



## Superior L & L

TCLA;686401 said:


> Be advised......a major salt supplier (who shall remain nameless) is not only unable to get us our "committed and reserved" salt, they are supposed to call me next week to let me know WHEN I can get some, and how much we can get!
> 
> Mmmmm.................I wonder what this means.


The "supplier" has yellow bags for its pallet material and rymes with Ortons. Someone on craigs list said they will not ship any more till First of the years!


----------



## terrapro

Superior L & L;687793 said:


> The "supplier" has yellow bags for its pallet material and rymes with Ortons. Someone on craigs list said they will not ship any more till First of the years!


is it Bortons?!


----------



## TheXpress2002

Light snow falling in Canton already.....:crying:


----------



## sefh

It's starting down here by the Ohio line also...


----------



## Tscape

Hard in Pinckney. I'm out to keep walks clear.


----------



## TheXpress2002

I lied light snow not falling anymore. It's turned to get my butt up and get salt


----------



## lawnprolawns

real light snow here in northville. I'm going to go salt a little and then wait to plow..


----------



## sefh

Xpress....
This is starting earlier than what I thought you stated... I thought you said around noonish to start... Does this mean the amounts might rise some?????


----------



## smoore45

This is nuts, I didn't sign up for this!!!

Oh wait....I did, ****!

I meant to add that we have almost an inch already Downriver.


----------



## TheXpress2002

sefh;687857 said:


> Xpress....
> This is starting earlier than what I thought you stated... I thought you said around noonish to start... Does this mean the amounts might rise some?????


On the blackberry...short and sweet... 4-8 storm total until the sleet/rain tomorrow winds up being snow


----------



## lawnprolawns

Should we wait til it's over or make two rounds? It's not snowing here at all, but there's not too much on the ground.


----------



## Scenic Lawnscape

lawnprolawns;688039 said:


> Should we wait til it's over or make two rounds? It's not snowing here at all, but there's not too much on the ground.


thats a golden question. I need to go to livonia to pick up a spreader but all my work is on the east side


----------



## Luther

A little birdie told me Angelo's is not selling salt until after 3:00pm today!


----------



## alternative

SCREW Angelo's - i would never deal with those guys. "Salt Nazis"


----------



## Jason Pallas

alternative;688089 said:


> SCREW Angelo's - i would never deal with those guys. "Salt Nazis"


LOL -that's too funny. The "Salt Nazis" - I love it. Too funny "NO SALT FOR YOU!"

Get your salt and step to the side and say NOTHING!


----------



## snow_man_48045

Salt 145 per ton plus tax local supplier in 26 and Van ****, wow this is getting worse than the oil Co's..


----------



## snow_man_48045

terrapro;687802 said:


> is it Bortons?!


I was going to guess OPEC!!!!!!


----------



## lawnprolawns

Hmm. I'm thinking instead of salt, pump gas all over and light it all on fire. It's cheaper!. What a mess. at least the snow has picked up now, so people wont be calling wondering why their driveway isn't clear.

I called Angelos around 2 today and got the message saying "All employees are currently in our holiday luncheon. Please call back after 2:30. Haha!

Jim, I'm awake now. So I'll answer if you call .


----------



## Lawn Vet

*Monday's drifting*

A shot of one of our best drifts from Monday morning. 1 foot across the entire drive with that nice icing effect from being blown and so darn cold.

Today/tonight: I just got back from last minute shopping at a mainly grocery store. I'll be darned if I'm going out on the roads with these nuts until necessary. I'm thinking we'll be out sometime between midnight and 2. My big com called and wanted us to hold off till it's over, I suppose to save $ and that is fine by me today. All my other calls have been "when you come out tonight or tomorrow morning could you..." all positive thankfully.


----------



## lawnprolawns

is that the drive you're doing for me? That's nuts!

A lot of our customer's sidewalks are filling in. I just picked up a nice two-stage from a neighbor for some of the deep stuff our ATV cant seem to push


----------



## Lawn Vet

Yup. Up by the garage it was bare but the rest looked like that. Good thing too b/c he had 2 cars parked up by the garage.


----------



## 2FAST4U

whens every one going out? the news is saying that by midnight this should be over, the snow part that is. then frez. rain and all rain by noon.  Its about time for a break 
Hey TANGO think i'm going to be pulling out of the drive around 12:30 unless these guys come back with diff. times on the storm and start times.


----------



## Snowgeek

snow_man_48045;688120 said:


> Salt 145 per ton plus tax local supplier in 26 and Van ****, wow this is getting worse than the oil Co's..


139/ton from My supplier in Ferndale 248-546-4600. They have loads of covered salt. Hope this helps some of you out


----------



## Superior L & L

lawnprolawns;688214 said:


> I called Angelos around 2 today and got the message saying "All employees are currently in our holiday luncheon. Please call back after 2:30. Haha!
> 
> .


I called and got that also ... Where they open during that time ...........or NOT

NO SALT FOR YOU !!~


----------



## Superior L & L

lawnprolawns;688289 said:


> I just picked up a nice two-stage from a neighbor for some of the deep stuff our ATV cant seem to push


I was clearing the front and lanes with a loader at a Lowes we do and peopel were walking out one by one with new snow blowers. I bet i saw 5-6 people in 30mins and they were nice 2 stagers!

Nothing worse than trying to get around to your accounts when its snowing & christmas time. Cars bumper to bumper every where you drive


----------



## Tango

I've got nothing but rain turning into ice here @ 8 and Harper. I think it is time to roll.


----------



## alternative

*Scs*

sleet, but forcast still calling for more snow and radar shows a ton of something coming at us..


----------



## TheXpress2002

alternative;688803 said:


> sleet, but forcast still calling for more snow and radar shows a ton of something coming at us..


We are far from over. This is going to be a flipping nightmare tomorrow morning. I still think depending where you are......west of 23 and north of 96 will prolly have another 2-4 inches tonight with sleet......east and south will wind up with 1-3 with a ton of sleet and freezing rain. This transition line is like 2 miles. I was at Beck and Ford Road with all freezing rain and sleet, I get to Ann Arbor Road and Beck and its all snow.


----------



## alternative

Looks like along the lake - far east and south, its over for now.


----------



## smoore45

It has been raining south of 94(east of 275) for a while now. We only got around an inch of snow so far today.


----------



## bigjeeping

TheXpress2002;688830 said:


> We are far from over. This is going to be a flipping nightmare tomorrow morning.


Christmas day through the weekend are you seeing anything to worry about?


----------



## GreenAcresFert

Snowing like a MoFo in Ypsi, turned back from sleet, Huge flakes, looks like may be pretty heavy snow to push. Sorry sidewalk guywesport, may have to buy him a beer tommorow. Well with all this "good" weather we've been having. Merry Christmas to us!


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Hey Xpress, any chance of speeding this SOB up? Another 24 hours of this crap? We've got another 3-4" down since 5ish PM. 

And already idiots complaining yesterday an hour before closing that their lots weren't plowed. 

Shoot, at that time, there was only about 3" down, beats the heck out of the 10" last Friday. 

It's winter people, get used to it.


----------



## terrapro

everyone be safe out there!


----------



## Sharpcut 1

Merry Christmas Eve !!!!!!!


----------



## terrapro

what the heck! im sick and tired of these heavy pushes :realmad: its wearing me and my equipment down.

i hate snow


----------



## Milwaukee

terrapro;689200 said:


> what the heck! im sick and tired of these heavy pushes :realmad: its wearing me and my equipment down.
> 
> i hate snow


I agree that 2" stop 2001 F250 and it keep trip boss plow plus skid all times. 4 wheel spin at 20 mph it stop.

Lucky we did at Church yesterday 8 p.m. where rain start or that be disaster. But got video you can hear plow hit pile too hard.


----------



## sefh

I only got freezing rain last night... NO SNOW.. Now it's warmer out and melting all that ice and snow that we got Friday night. That's good so it will not be so hard next time..


Xpress what's next.. Anything to worry about for the next few days.


----------



## TheXpress2002

sefh;689217 said:


> I only got freezing rain last night... NO SNOW.. Now it's warmer out and melting all that ice and snow that we got Friday night. That's good so it will not be so hard next time..
> 
> Xpress what's next.. Anything to worry about for the next few days.


Maybe just a salting Thursday night but nothing until the 30th


----------



## TheXpress2002

Not a bad day commercials and residentials done in 11 hours. The only broken thing is the snow deflector on my v-blade because of the DAMN OVERSEAS BOLTS they installed the deflector with. 2 bolts busted off and I literally took my hands and snapped the remaining bolts that's how bad they suck.


----------



## Lawn Vet

10hrs of suck!
I'd take 8 fluffy inches any day over this b.s. My toro died about half way through so needless to say my shoveler isn't feeling too well right now.
And what's with all of these people coming by and pointing at their drive saying their blower quit and "can you come push our drive for $xx.xx? I had two. Both had obviously never cleared their drives at all this month...no blower in sight. They got what the paid for though, and a Merry Christmas as I left them moderately satisfied.
Speaking of, I'm only 2 hours late to the family gathering. Good excuse to limit my exposure to the in-laws at least.
Merry Christmas all!


----------



## Leisure Time LC

Not a bad night either, I should of waited till around 11pm to go out instead of 9. I had to go back to a couple and clean up. Needless to say all commercials were done in 9 hours nd just had resi's to do.


----------



## lawnprolawns

Today sucked! I blew through two snowblowers. The third barely runs now. I think I was working them a bit hard. This stuff was HEAVY! I have to tighten the trip springs on the plow just to push today. I still have clean-up to do. I'm buying another plow truck next week. I have too much snow to move. Haha.. I'm ranting. Sorry. At least it's warm out. 70 and sunny soon, right Xpress?


----------



## 2FAST4U

hey any one going to go out in the morning and check there resis, for ice? thats all we need is a slip and fall and christmas. just wanted to know what you all are doing. well i'm off to grandma's for dinner and leaving for snowmobiling on friday hope TANGO can hope things down for a week... talk to ya all later


----------



## Superior L & L

It was easy pushing in the flint area till about 8:00am. We got 2-3" of snow and it stopped by 3"00am so it could not have worked out better


----------



## Sharper Edge

Merry X-mas. Looking forward to a break for a day or two.


----------



## procut

Wow, the last week has been pure hell. I've been stuck / burried in snow more times than I care to remember when things started drifting Sunday night. There were literally 6' -7' drifts in some spots. One of the times when I had two of my trucks stuck in 4 ft of snow, the headlights quit on one of them. (it was night time) One of the other times I got in so deep it took a backhoe to get me out.(7' drift, really should of known better). Knock on wood, the equiptment has held together pretty good, though.

Merry Christmas everyone, I knpw I am looking forward to a day or two off!


----------



## eatonpaving

*Pure hell*

its been a nightmare for me, the first snow dall my bobcat ran for 2.5 hrs and something let go, so its down till i take it apart, last night my gmc lost its power steering and the driver went home, and never finished the walks and did not tell me, i get home at 7 then get the call about the walks, load everything in the dump truck to go and now it will not start, 5 hrs later i finished the walks, (snow blower quit/had to shovel) then get a call about a church parkinglot that the one driver did not plow, so i plowed the lot without power steering, the only truck that was running right was parked in front of the drivers house, only one key and he would not answer the phone or the door, after 24 hrs of work i would not answer either.... But one good thing is i have logged 92 hrs this month plowing and salted 7 times.......keep it coming.


----------



## Superior L & L

Just got back fro ANOTHER salting. Only Hotels, and subdivisons 

All that rain them the temps dropped. US-23 was like a ice rink and there was a lot of people out


----------



## Leisure Time LC

Merry Christmas to everyone


----------



## lawnprolawns

Ugh.. more snow falling. I should probably go check the sub we take care of.. it's going to need some salt, huh? 

I just want to sleep.


----------



## sefh

Merry Christmas All. Hopefully Santa was good to everyone.


----------



## snow plowman

merry christmas all


----------



## lawnprolawns

Merry Christmas everyone! Hope everyone has a good break from the snow and some time to relax and enjoy the .. nice(er) weather! Take care!


----------



## Scenic Lawnscape

Merry Santa day


----------



## cgrappler135

lawnprolawns;689970 said:


> Ugh.. more snow falling. I should probably go check the sub we take care of.. it's going to need some salt, huh?
> 
> I just want to sleep.


Yeah i know. I had to get up early and go salt my few places open for breakfast this morn and a church! Atleast i recouped some of the money i spent on presents though!


----------



## TheXpress2002

I have an awesome Xmas gift for everyone.............

60 degrees on Saturday

Not before a salting Friday morning though. Then everything quiets down until the 2nd/3rd when everything gets crazy again. Does anyone else see a pattern developing. 2 weeks of crazy 1 week off. 2 weeks of crazy 1 week off. Get used to this.

Merry Xmas


----------



## 4starlawns

Happy HO-HO-HO we get a break?


----------



## sno&go

I LOVE IT!!!!!!!!!! Another 16 hour push late tuesday night into wed. morning. payup

Merry Christmas to allwesport


----------



## Bedell Mgmt.

lawnprolawns;685537 said:


> I agree, I feel bad, but there's no way I can clear out 300 drives when I'm done or else I would. If there's a LOT of snow in one area I will, such as in a court or something.
> 
> Anyone interested in doing some residentials in the Northville/Novi area? This could be all the time, or when there's a lot of snow. I have 3 or 4 groups that are pretty close together, not a lot of driving. I'm just a little on the full side. I'm fine with a normal storm, but with what we had on Friday, I was a bit late clearing. I could stand to have someone else do 10 or 15 houses.


let me know if you still need some help on this. :waving:

MERRY CHRISTMAS!!


----------



## lawnprolawns

TheXpress2002;690171 said:


> I have an awesome Xmas gift for everyone.............
> 
> 60 degrees on Saturday
> 
> Not before a salting Friday morning though. Then everything quiets down until the 2nd/3rd when everything gets crazy again. Does anyone else see a pattern developing. 2 weeks of crazy 1 week off. 2 weeks of crazy 1 week off. Get used to this.
> 
> Merry Xmas


I would be thrilled with 60 degrees! I need some of these piles to melt in all my driveways. I'm running out of places to put snow. I hope you're right!



Bedell Mgmt.;690236 said:


> let me know if you still need some help on this. :waving:
> 
> MERRY CHRISTMAS!!


Will do. Not today though. I'm on break! Haha.. e-mail me at [email protected] if you can and we'll try and work something out. Thanks!

Also.. I'm looking to get another plow truck. Preferably a 3/4 ton, but another 1/2 ton would work. With or w/o a plow, looking to spend under 10k for truck and plow together. Anyone getting rid of anything? No junk, I like reliability!


----------



## Keith_480231

Merry Christmas everyone!!! Have food coma!!!


----------



## TheXpress2002

Like I said salting tonight.......

URGENT - WINTER WEATHER MESSAGE
NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE DETROIT/PONTIAC MI
421 PM EST THU DEC 25 2008

...A WINTRY MIX WILL RETURN TO SOUTHEAST MICHIGAN TOMORROW...

.AN AREA OF LOW PRESSURE DEVELOPING OVER THE SOUTHERN PLAINS WILL
LIFT A WARM FRONT NORTHWARD ACROSS SOUTHEAST MICHIGAN FROM EARLY
TOMORROW MORNING THROUGH LATE TOMORROW AFTERNOON. PRECIPITATION
WILL START OUT EARLY TOMORROW MORNING AS SNOW AND SLEET...BUT
TRANSITION TO FREEZING RAIN AS WARMER AIR ALOFT BEGINS TO OVERRIDE
SUB FREEZING AIR AT THE SURFACE. LIGHT FREEZING RAIN AND SLEET ARE
EXPECTED TO OCCUR FOR SEVERAL HOURS TOMORROW...ALLOWING ROAD
CONDITIONS TO BECOME HAZARDOUS. THE FREEZING RAIN WILL CHANGE OVER TO ALL
RAIN AND DRIZZLE TOMORROW AFTERNOON AS SURFACE TEMPERATURES RISE
ABOVE FREEZING.

MIZ075-076-082-083-260930-
/O.NEW.KDTX.WW.Y.0013.081226T0900Z-081226T1900Z/
WASHTENAW-WAYNE-LENAWEE-MONROE-
INCLUDING THE CITIES OF...ANN ARBOR...DETROIT...ADRIAN...MONROE
421 PM EST THU DEC 25 2008

...WINTER WEATHER ADVISORY IN EFFECT FROM 4 AM TO 2 PM EST
FRIDAY...

THE NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE IN DETROIT/PONTIAC HAS ISSUED A
WINTER WEATHER ADVISORY FOR FREEZING RAIN AND SLEET...WHICH IS IN
EFFECT FROM 4 AM TO 2 PM EST FRIDAY.

LIGHT SNOW AND SLEET WILL BEGIN AFTER 400 AM FRIDAY MORNING BEFORE
CHANGING OVER TO PRIMARILY FREEZING RAIN BY LATE MORNING.
ACCUMULATIONS OF ICE UP TO ONE TENTH OF AN INCH WILL CAUSE
UNTREATED SURFACES SUCH AS ROADS AND SIDEWALKS TO BECOME SLIPPERY
AND HAZARDOUS. PRECIPITATION IS EXPECTED TO CHANGE OVER TO ALL
RAIN TOMORROW AFTERNOON AS SURFACE TEMPERATURES RISE ABOVE FREEZING.

A WINTER WEATHER ADVISORY MEANS THAT PERIODS OF SNOW...SLEET...OR
FREEZING RAIN WILL CAUSE TRAVEL DIFFICULTIES. BE PREPARED FOR
SLIPPERY ROADS AND LIMITED VISIBILITIES...AND USE CAUTION WHILE
DRIVING.


----------



## Lawn Vet

Is everyone salting?


----------



## Superior L & L

YES

We just wrapped up. Had a coating of snow from 3:30 till 5:00 then about 7:00 it started to freeze rain.


----------



## Luther

We pre-salted *everything* this morning, done by 5:30am. Sites are holding well, we are revisiting them now.

It was prime time to pre-ap this morning based on this forecast. Nice freezing rain covering everything without fresh salt on it!

I don't know how those who rely on Angelo's cope. They were not open (again). Maybe they are now, who knows.


----------



## Luther

County and city rigs not working?!?

Amazing amount of flipped over and guard rail vehicle carnage on the roads. If they have the salt why aren't they using it??

God forbid they even *think* about pre-salting the roads around here. Alot of people are having a real bad day because of their inactivity.


----------



## Tscape

Just started throwing salt as the rain hit.


----------



## Scenic Lawnscape

TCLA;690872 said:


> County and city rigs not working?!?
> 
> Amazing amount of flipped over and guard rail vehicle carnage on the roads. If they have the salt why aren't they using it??
> 
> God forbid they even *think* about pre-salting the roads around here. Alot of people are having a real bad day because of their inactivity.


They are trying to save a buck and they think that people wont notice.


----------



## Tscape

Washtenaw County was out.


----------



## sefh

I heard Monroe County is only working 8-5 M-F. They will maintain the expressway but all residential roads will be the last that they clear. They are out of money and this is how they will save money!!!!!! WTH!!!!!!! How many people have to be hurt or dead before they change this????? Seems like poor planning to me... It's MICHIGAN and it SNOWS/ICE every winter.


----------



## Tango

Just got done salting. Glad I did, most of the lots that are not done are like skating rinks.


----------



## Luther

Bloomfield and West Bloomfield trucks still not out!! Telegraph and mile roads are a sheet of ice!!

Our tax dollars NOT at work. Why is it that someone is NOT responsible for this laziness!!


----------



## sefh

I agree. We are paying for this with are tax dollars.


----------



## TheXpress2002

Turfscape LLC;690877 said:


> Washtenaw County was out.


They were out and also getting pulled out of the ditch at 94 and US 23


----------



## cgrappler135

I went out at 2 in the morn and presalted. Just went thru and checked all the lots and they were basically just slushy. Glad i decided to presalt!


----------



## Allor Outdoor

Hey Xpress,
I keep hearing we might have some snow on Sunday...it this true?
Something about, "cold air on the backside of the system, that could turn into snow"

Let us know...we are all waiting for a report!!
Thanks


----------



## TheXpress2002

Allor Outdoor;690948 said:


> Hey Xpress,
> I keep hearing we might have some snow on Sunday...it this true?
> Something about, "cold air on the backside of the system, that could turn into snow"
> 
> Let us know...we are all waiting for a report!!
> Thanks


Will prolly just be flash freezing.


----------



## lawnprolawns

I was amazed at how bad the roads were this morning when I went out to salt some more. There were cars trying to go up small inclines and just sliding backwards. We were barely moving in 4X4 at times, and sliding like mad. Trucks started salting the roads around 10 or 11.. a little late of you ask me. 


OT.. our Snow-Ex Junior 325 has now spread almost 10 tons of salt this year.. that little thing is a beast!


----------



## bigjeeping

Spent time between holiday meals entering plow data into quickbooks in anticipation of mailing out invoices at the end of the month. 

6 plows resi
8 plow com. 
salting I cant even remember

invoices are looking huge!!!!


----------



## Luther

Wow, what a joy! Going to sleep without my phones next to me and not setting my alarm.

I almost feel normal today.


----------



## sefh

Looks like we might be doing this for the next couple of days. If it goes how Xpress was talking we might be out again by the end of the week.


----------



## Superior L & L

Last night was the first time i slept all night in a lonnnnnng time


----------



## flykelley

bigjeeping;691159 said:


> Spent time between holiday meals entering plow data into quickbooks in anticipation of mailing out invoices at the end of the month.
> 
> 6 plows resi
> 8 plow com.
> salting I cant even remember
> 
> invoices are looking huge!!!!


Hi Guys
I have to agree with Big Jeeping. I got all of my invoices ready to go out,execpt my 3 largest accounts. The number is big this month, just hope this doesn't scare some customers into not using salt still. I think I will start building a Liquid deicer right after New Years.

Regards Mike


----------



## Leisure Time LC

Superior L & L;691750 said:


> Last night was the first time i slept all night in a lonnnnnng time


I am with you there, and man did it feel great not to have to look out the window every 2 hours


----------



## magnatrac

Just when I thought I was going to get to take the skid out to move piles we get 50 degrees and rain! I agree it sure is nice to sleep through the night. The way this december was I wonder how january is going to go!!! Isn't january typically the snowiest month of the year ?
, shaun


----------



## Mark Oomkes

While able to sleep an entire night, I still wake up several times because I'm just not used to sleeping that long or that time of the night. 

Still felt great though.


----------



## Superior L & L

It is weird Im tired because i slept to much  I think i do better with 3 hours sleep.


----------



## alternative

I slept for 15 hrs straight!! Damn felt good


----------



## sno&go

Hell I'm ready for another 10 incherwesportwesport


----------



## Plow Dude

sno&go;691913 said:


> Hell I'm ready for another 10 incherwesportwesport


Why would you want to push 10 inches of snow? Do you charge more the deeper it is? Just wondering.


----------



## firelwn82

Oh boy December was a damn good month. Except for me trashin my truck and the tow bill, but still made money in the end. Hopefully this trend continues, could use the cash for bail money for when I go to Mardi Gras in Feb.


----------



## firelwn82

Plow Dude;691918 said:


> Why would you want to push 10 inches of snow? Do you charge more the deeper it is? Just wondering.


Hell yes. Well most of us do and why wouldn't you. Takes longer, more wear and tear on the equiptment the list goes on. So basically you spend more money you should be makin more money


----------



## Lawn Vet

Heck, 10" I'll take as long as it isn't as wet as that last 3"er. And now that we'll have room to put 10" somewhere I won't complain. I charge more on some accounts for more snow. I give people options on flat or tiered pricing. That way they can only blame themselves at the end of the season if they chose the more expensive one for that particular year. Or they feel like they made out well. Either way a mix of flats, tiered and seasonal prepays keeps our books less volatile in very light or very heavy winters.


----------



## Plow Dude

I thought about charging according to how much snow there is, I just thought it would turn into an argument between me and the customer about how much snow actually fell. Do most people on here have accounts that pay per push and not up front for the entire season?


----------



## snow_man_48045

Plow Dude;691918 said:


> Why would you want to push 10 inches of snow? Do you charge more the deeper it is? Just wondering.


hmm he subs for Greasham and get paid by the hr


----------



## Leisure Time LC

I charge more after 5 and then again after 10" payup payup payup


----------



## firelwn82

Leisure Time LC;692006 said:


> I charge more after 5 and then again after 10" payup payup payup


I charge 2-6 then 6-10 14-?.... thats only happened once since I have been pushin though.


----------



## cgrappler135

I have a clause in my contracts that its $25 an inch anything over 8 inches!


----------



## sefh

I'll take anything besides 60 degrees and rain.


----------



## bigjeeping

Plow Dude;691918 said:


> Why would you want to push 10 inches of snow? Do you charge more the deeper it is? Just wondering.


RESIDENTIAL:

0-5" reg price
5-9" 1.5x reg price
9-12" 2x reg price

COMMERCIAL:

Price increases at 4, 8, and 12"


----------



## Runner

Here is ours...
Up to 4 inches - 100% of given price.
4.25 - 8 inches - 150%
8.25 - 12 inches - 200%
12.25 - 16 inches - 250%
16+ inches - 300%

Please don't let anyone else see this information....This is just between us guys.


----------



## Superior L & L

Runner, so if i get 8.1" do i get my mall plowed for FREE !


----------



## moosey

I finally redid my contracts for this snow season. Mine are as follows. 

2-5 inches= normal push price (ex:$25)
5.1-8 inches= add $8 to per push price ($33)
8.1-11 inches= add $15 to per push price ($40)
over 11.1 inches add $ 22 to per push price ($47)

I got screwed last year with the big snowfalls and not being able to do my accounts 2x. Previous years was able to do them 2x, but we grew our client base and it hurt us. We also do not do any commercial, just residentials. No complaints on our pricing.


----------



## TheXpress2002

These are the first two paragraphs of my snow contract....The following applies to 80% of my contracts (not the price but the format).....

_This contract is based upon a per push price of $200.00 for the parking lot and truck bays. The sidewalks will be cleared at the rate of $40.00 per push.

Snow plowing will commence within a reasonable time after the accumulation reaches 2" Snow depths in excess of 6" will be plowed at an additional charge of 1/3 of price per push for each inch. Snow depths will be determined by the official report of the National Bureau and General Weather Bureau. _

Some are 1/3 the price per inch and some are 1/4 the price per inch depending on the size of the lot. I consider this my insurance policy for the wear and tear on my equipment and the wear and tear on my body and my employees' bodies


----------



## Jason Pallas

moosey;692404 said:


> I finally redid my contracts for this snow season. Mine are as follows.
> 
> 2-5 inches= normal push price (ex:$25)
> 5.1-8 inches= add $8 to per push price ($33)
> 8.1-11 inches= add $15 to per push price ($40)
> over 11.1 inches add $ 22 to per push price ($47)
> 
> I got screwed last year with the big snowfalls and not being able to do my accounts 2x. Previous years was able to do them 2x, but we grew our client base and it hurt us. We also do not do any commercial, just residentials. No complaints on our pricing.


I wouldn't guess you'd get any complaints about that pricing! Man, you're way under-priced (my opinion)! Those prices ought to be at least $10 more per category - at the minimum. Most guys won't even drop the blade at a resi for under $35. That last 10-12 incher you're only gonna charge $47 for? I talked to a lot of other companies and they billed a minimum of $65 on that one. Not trying to get on your case - only trying to point out that I think you may be really cheating yourself out of what you should really be charging. I would definitely raise those prices. What do the rest of you guys think?


----------



## lawnmasters2006

sefh;690878 said:


> I heard Monroe County is only working 8-5 M-F. They will maintain the expressway but all residential roads will be the last that they clear. They are out of money and this is how they will save money!!!!!! WTH!!!!!!! How many people have to be hurt or dead before they change this????? Seems like poor planning to me... It's MICHIGAN and it SNOWS/ICE every winter.


....there doing the same thing in battle creek...stupid


----------



## sefh

I understand with the economy that everyone is on a tight budget but at least salt and plow the roads.. come on.. My biggest issue is that if I or someone needed EMS how do they expect them to get down the roads???? I think someone needs to look at their budget a little closer and allow for more salt and OT for the drivers.


----------



## lawnmasters2006

sefh;692788 said:


> I understand with the economy that everyone is on a tight budget but at least salt and plow the roads.. come on.. My biggest issue is that if I or someone needed EMS how do they expect them to get down the roads???? I think someone needs to look at their budget a little closer and allow for more salt and OT for the drivers.


...I SEEN A AMBULANCE SLIDING AROUND AT A INTERSECTION:realmad: WITH LIGHTS ON..TRYING TO GO...LIKE U SAID THEY HAD A WINTER BUDGET...WERE IS IT AT..?


----------



## magnatrac

Got power ? Mine went out a few time but has come back with in a minute or two. The news said there was 100,000 out of power. I hate the wind summer and winter. Today is the first time I have been able to see my grass since sometime in nov. :crying: 
,shaun


----------



## Lawn Vet

My personal opinion on the road crew issue is that if they are slashing that service as much as they say they are they had better be slashing all of their other services as much or more. That may sound stupid but if our economy is that bad then sacrifice across the board is warranted and people are going to have to change their habits, driving and working habits to fit the conditions. I know a lot of employers won't go along with it, but I think non-essential stores, etc could stand to take a few days off when the weather is bad. I know it would hurt some of us, commercial clients saying not to salt because they won't be open, etc. but we may have to get to that point.
I'm tired of hearing people say they "have to get out of their drive to go shopping". They'll risk their life and the lives of others on the road because they think their want is a need. Roads weren't always taken care of as nice as they were last year or the year before. We seem to take the luxury of good economic times to be the baseline for what we need, even in the bad times when we can't afford it. I'd rather they cut their budget to fit the economy than have them raise taxes and kill the remaining taxpayers. Sorry for the ramble, just my $.02.

Go Lions! Never thought I'd see them on the pathway to a perfect season.


----------



## smoore45

magnatrac;692923 said:


> Got power ? Mine went out a few time but has come back with in a minute or two. The news said there was 100,000 out of power. I hate the wind summer and winter. Today is the first time I have been able to see my grass since sometime in nov. :crying:
> ,shaun


Yeah, that was crazy last night. My wife and I woke up to a huge bang at about 4:30 AM and it was half the contents of my neighbors porch ending up on ours. The power kept flickering on and off. Each time it did that the sky would light up green from a nearby transformer blowing up. The weather in this past week has been insane.


----------



## lawnprolawns

Lawn Vet;692992 said:


> I'm tired of hearing people say they "have to get out of their drive to go shopping". They'll risk their life and the lives of others on the road because they think their want is a need.


Exactly. Another thing I dont get is all the people that think if they're driveway is clear, they're set for the day. They dont think about the fact that the subdivision roads arent plowed, the streets aren't plowed or salted, etc etc. They just care about their driveway. Think, people. Think.


----------



## eatonpaving

*anybody need help for the rest of the season,....pm me if you do. Thanks.*


----------



## Runner

Superior L & L;692250 said:


> Runner, so if i get 8.1" do i get my mall plowed for FREE !


I looked this over, and thought WHAT in the world?....I couldn't quite figure out what you were saying,...then I think I found what you were referring to...I think you may have read it as 200% OFF given price, not 200% OF given price. Is this correct? Also, just out of curiosity, do you do your pro rate scale similar to this?


----------



## snowace

snowace;686095 said:


> Looking for a sub 3hr. minium any thing over 1.5in. in clarkston area. Must have reliable equipment and know how to use it. P.M. Me Thanks


Still Looking


----------



## Jason Pallas

Looks like possible light accumulation clipper on Tuesday night and then the possibility of another big event toward the end of the week Thurs/Fri. Enough rest..... here we go again.

And we got a call for a Fall Clean-Up today. Go figure. The guys are going to do it tomorrow. It's all money.


----------



## Superior L & L

Runner;693075 said:


> I looked this over, and thought WHAT in the world?....I couldn't quite figure out what you were saying,...then I think I found what you were referring to...I think you may have read it as 200% OFF given price, not 200% OF given price. Is this correct? Also, just out of curiosity, do you do your pro rate scale similar to this?


No, in your post it had

Up to 4 inches - 100% of given price.
4.25 - 8 inches - 150%
8.25 - 12 inches - 200%

You have no % for 8.1-8.2.
Im just being a ass!
It probably should say

Up to 4 inches - 100% of given price.
4.1 - 8 inches - 150%
8.1 - 12 inches - 200%
12.1 - 16 inches - 250%

But like i said im was just busting your chops! 

We do a scale on about 50%of our per push accounts. The rest are mostly zero tolerance so we push offen and bill offen. On that last 9" plow we got the important places were plowed three times. We kept them open and it was easy on our people and equipement


----------



## Allor Outdoor

Xpress,
Any new models or updates on the weather. The wife and I are trying to make some New Years Eve plans and I figured you would be the best source to find out if I can go out and have a good time, or if I am going to spend NYE in a truck again plowing 12inches of snow like last year!!!

Thanks


----------



## Superior L & L

Allor Outdoor;693407 said:


> Xpress,
> Any new models or updates on the weather. The wife and I are trying to make some New Years Eve plans and I figured you would be the best source to find out if I can go out and have a good time, or if I am going to spend NYE in a truck again plowing 12inches of snow like last year!!!
> 
> Thanks


Yer, last year sucked we partyed tilll 2:30am then went out at 4:30 to plow retail, hotels and residencials.


----------



## TheXpress2002

Jason Pallas;693264 said:


> Looks like possible light accumulation clipper on Tuesday night and then the possibility of another big event toward the end of the week Thurs/Fri. Enough rest..... here we go again.
> 
> And we got a call for a Fall Clean-Up today. Go figure. The guys are going to do it tomorrow. It's all money.





Allor Outdoor;693407 said:


> Xpress,
> Any new models or updates on the weather. The wife and I are trying to make some New Years Eve plans and I figured you would be the best source to find out if I can go out and have a good time, or if I am going to spend NYE in a truck again plowing 12inches of snow like last year!!!
> 
> Thanks


Yes there will be a clipper coming through on Tuesday. Looks to be a push for north of 69 and a salting inbetween 69 and 94. Yes there is a you know what for Friday into Saturday but the models have it all over the place. It is either heading up the coast or west of the Apps. If it does head up west of the Apps we will be cold enough to support snow and a lot of it. Beginning Friday will start our 2 weeks back on with the storm track right over the top of us.


----------



## TheXpress2002

Good morning everyone...I do need to stand corrected. It looks like the clipper will be further south than what was on the models last night. 3-6 inches will fall north of 59 with 2-4 inches falling north of 94 with around an inch at the Ohio border. 

There is also more confidence in the storm for the late week that it will be west of the Apps. We need to follow this one really close because the ingredients are all there for a major storm. The jet is set up from Texas up to Cleveland and west of the Apps with the low riding up along the cold front with us being on the cold side. In any terms keep and eye on overnight Thurs night through Sat morning.


----------



## flykelley

TheXpress2002;693728 said:


> Good morning everyone...I do need to stand corrected. It looks like the clipper will be further south than what was on the models last night. 3-6 inches will fall north of 59 with 2-4 inches falling north of 94 with around an inch at the Ohio border.
> 
> There is also more confidence in the storm for the late week that it will be west of the Apps. We need to follow this one really close because the ingredients are all there for a major storm. The jet is set up from Texas up to Cleveland and west of the Apps with the low riding up along the cold front with us being on the cold side. In any terms keep and eye on overnight Thurs night through Sat morning.


Hi Xpress
Your forecast are one of the first things I look at every week. I then spread the word to my guys and anyone else who will listen. This really does help plan my week.

Regards Mike


----------



## Leisure Time LC

flykelley;693747 said:


> Hi Xpress
> Your forecast are one of the first things I look at every week. I then spread the word to my guys and anyone else who will listen. This really does help plan my week.
> 
> Regards Mike


I do the same thing

Thanks Xpress

Scott


----------



## Tango

flykelley;693747 said:


> Hi Xpress
> Your forecast are one of the first things I look at every week. I then spread the word to my guys and anyone else who will listen. This really does help plan my week.
> 
> Regards Mike


Same here. I know I am new here but 70% of the reason is for your forcast.

Thanx


----------



## smoore45

TheXpress2002;693728 said:


> Good morning everyone...I do need to stand corrected. It looks like the clipper will be further south than what was on the models last night. 3-6 inches will fall north of 59 with 2-4 inches falling north of 94 with around an inch at the Ohio border.
> 
> There is also more confidence in the storm for the late week that it will be west of the Apps. We need to follow this one really close because the ingredients are all there for a major storm. The jet is set up from Texas up to Cleveland and west of the Apps with the low riding up along the cold front with us being on the cold side. In any terms keep and eye on overnight Thurs night through Sat morning.


HERE WE "SNOW" AGAIN!! 

Haha, couldn't resist...


----------



## snow plowman

is thare a program to program my controler on my snow way i have the wired conroler it has power put it and doing anything pls help thx


----------



## Jason Pallas

snow plowman - try posting over here : http://www.plowsite.com/forumdisplay.php?f=59.

It's the equipment repair forum here - you'll get a lot of good advice/help. Good luck.


----------



## firelwn82

Thanks for the updat Express. Let it snow. Not makin any money sittin around thats for sure. All though I am sick ass hell right now but still got ants in my pants just sittin around.


----------



## bigjeeping

Xpress, 

Can you comment on the time frame for Tues night?


----------



## TheXpress2002

bigjeeping;694456 said:


> Xpress,
> 
> Can you comment on the time frame for Tues night?


Hard to say somewhat because of the lastest change in the last 24 hours. By the looks of it though snow beginning around 8pm tomorrow ending around 6am Wednesday.


----------



## Keith_480231

Hey there Jason,

Just letting you know that I am available if need be for tomorrow night. :salute:


----------



## lawnprolawns

TheXpress2002;694519 said:


> Hard to say somewhat because of the lastest change in the last 24 hours. By the looks of it though snow beginning around 8pm tomorrow ending around 6am Wednesday.


gosh.. why cant everything end when I want it to? 12 a.m. please... haha.


----------



## Lawn Vet

Looks like most will be out of the area by 1a.m. with another .25-.5 inches in those last 4-6 hours. Though I agree, 12 would be nicer.


----------



## lawnprolawns

That would work for me. I'd go back to residentials with some brooms and clean up.. lol

Lawn Vet, I emailed those people out in Ypsi for their info and am waiting to hear back, I haven't forgotten about ya. Sorry about the wait!


----------



## TheXpress2002

Here we go.....


URGENT - WINTER WEATHER MESSAGE
NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE DETROIT/PONTIAC MI
330 AM EST TUE DEC 30 2008

...A BURST OF HEAVY SNOW THIS EVENING...

.A DEEPENING AND FAST MOVING LOW PRESSURE SYSTEM WILL TRACK JUST
SOUTH OF THE MICHIGAN BORDER THIS EVENING. SNOW WILL QUICKLY
OVERSPREAD SOUTHEAST MICHIGAN THIS AFTERNOON...BECOMING HEAVY AT
TIMES BY EARLY EVENING. SNOW...HEAVY AT TIMES...WILL CONTINUE
DURING THE EVENING HOURS...QUICKLY TAPERING OFF AFTER MIDNIGHT.
HOWEVER...NORTHWEST WINDS GUSTING BETWEEN 30 TO 35 MPH OVERNIGHT
WILL CAUSE BLOWING AND DRIFTING SNOW. TOTAL SNOWFALL ACCUMULATIONS
OF 2 TO 5 INCHES ARE EXPECTED...WITH MUCH OF THAT SNOW FALLING IN
A 6 HOUR WINDOW. THE LONE EXCEPTION WILL BE RIGHT NEAR THE OHIO
BORDER...WHERE ONLY 1 TO 2 INCHES OF SNOW IS EXPECTED.

MIZ049-054-055-061>063-068>070-075-076-301630-
/O.NEW.KDTX.WW.Y.0014.081230T2200Z-081231T1000Z/
HURON-TUSCOLA-SANILAC-GENESEE-LAPEER-ST. CLAIR-LIVINGSTON-OAKLAND-
MACOMB-WASHTENAW-WAYNE-
INCLUDING THE CITIES OF...BAD AXE...CARO...SANDUSKY...FLINT...
LAPEER...PORT HURON...HOWELL...PONTIAC...WARREN...ANN ARBOR...
DETROIT
330 AM EST TUE DEC 30 2008

...WINTER WEATHER ADVISORY IN EFFECT FROM 5 PM THIS AFTERNOON TO
5 AM EST WEDNESDAY...

THE NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE IN DETROIT/PONTIAC HAS ISSUED A
WINTER WEATHER ADVISORY FOR SNOW AND BLOWING SNOW...WHICH IS IN
EFFECT FROM 5 PM THIS AFTERNOON TO 5 AM EST WEDNESDAY.

SNOW WILL DEVELOP LATE THIS AFTERNOON...QUICKLY BECOMING HEAVY AT
TIMES AND CONTINUING INTO THE EVENING HOURS. VISIBILITIES WILL BE
REDUCED TO A HALF MILE OR LESS IN THE HEAVY SNOW. SNOW WILL TAPER
OFF TO LIGHT SNOW OR FLURRIES AFTER MIDNIGHT...BUT NORTHWEST
WINDS GUSTING AROUND 35 MPH WILL CAUSING BLOWING AND DRIFTING SNOW
OVERNIGHT. TOTAL SNOWFALL ACCUMULATIONS OF 2 TO 5 INCHES ARE
EXPECTED...WITH MUCH OF THAT SNOW FALLING IN A 6 HOUR WINDOW.
LOCATIONS IN AND AROUND THE I-69 CORRIDOR ARE EXPECTED TO SEE THE
HIGHEST TOTALS.

A WINTER WEATHER ADVISORY FOR SNOW AND BLOWING SNOW MEANS THAT
VISIBILITIES WILL BE LIMITED DUE TO THE SNOW AND BLOWING SNOW.
USE CAUTION WHEN TRAVELING AS ROADS WILL BE SNOW COVERED
WITH VISIBILITIES REDUCED TO A HALF MILE OR LESS AT TIMES.


----------



## Luther

Great job Xpress!

Keep up the good work.


----------



## firelwn82

And that is why Express is my main weather guy. He's virtually dead on every time. Good job bud


----------



## Superior L & L

firelwn82;694849 said:


> And that is why Express is my main weather guy. He's virtually dead on every time. Good job bud


I always log on for a report


----------



## Luther

Been getting way too many calls from properties who have been dropped by their snow and ice removal companies for "over booking" and/or have been fired for non-performance. 

What's up with these marginal companies?

Not making any claims here, but this recent weather is clearly separating the men from the boys. Don't commit, talk a big game then bail on your commitments. If you can't hang and do your job............move to Florida or Georgia. Get the hell out of the way and stop ruining the market for the rest of us with your inexperience, low ball/cut throat pricing and bailing on your customers because you don't know what you are doing.

Rant over.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

TCLA;694952 said:


> Been getting way too many calls from properties who have been dropped by their snow and ice removal companies for "over booking" and/or have been fired for non-performance.
> 
> What's up with these marginal companies?
> 
> Not making any claims here, but this recent weather is clearly separating the men from the boys. Don't commit, talk a big game then bail on your commitments. If you can't hang and do your job............move to Florida or Georgia. Get the hell out of the way and stop ruining the market for the rest of us with your inexperience, low ball/cut throat pricing and bailing on your customers because you don't know what you are doing.
> 
> Rant over.


lol

Gotta love those who can't perform because they only remember the easy years.


----------



## Superior L & L

Thats funny you talk about that TCLA. In the past week or so ive been talking to lots of new customers. I tell them all anyone can push 2-3" of snow every 7-10 days but it takes money , skill, planning and newer equipement to plow 8-10 times in one month with some of the pushes being 6-8"


boys.............MEN wesport wesport


----------



## Plow Dude

I think its the guys that only charge $99 for the season that are losing out. I just don't know how they can afford to do that?


----------



## firelwn82

Superior L & L;695010 said:


> Thats funny you talk about that TCLA. In the past week or so ive been talking to lots of new customers. I tell them all anyone can push 2-3" of snow every 7-10 days but it takes money , skill, planning and newer equipement to plow 8-10 times in one month with some of the pushes being 6-8"
> 
> 10-4 good buddies. Just got off the phone with 3 new accounts outta one guy. Last night had 4 calls for estimates. I love good snow years, weeds out the weak fly by night operations. If I get some more I may need some help. We will see. Things are good this year.


----------



## lawnprolawns

TCLA;694952 said:


> Been getting way too many calls from properties who have been dropped by their snow and ice removal companies for "over booking" and/or have been fired for non-performance.
> 
> What's up with these marginal companies?
> 
> Not making any claims here, but this recent weather is clearly separating the men from the boys. Don't commit, talk a big game then bail on your commitments. If you can't hang and do your job............move to Florida or Georgia. Get the hell out of the way and stop ruining the market for the rest of us with your inexperience, low ball/cut throat pricing and bailing on your customers because you don't know what you are doing.
> 
> Rant over.


I argued with a client for about 20 minutes yesterday because he said he had only seen us once and didn't know why his bill was so high. I told him that he gets there at 10, and we're usually done by 9:00 when they open. The one time he did happen to see us was on the 19th when we had to go back twice to keep things clear.

Then he said we're putting down way too much salt, which we're not. I put down about 600-1000lbs depending on the weather and lot conditions. He said he was behind a large county dump truck spreading salt and he didn't see the pile in the back move at all. Those hold.. what? 20 tons or so? Obviously their pile isn't going to move too fast.

THEN he was complaining that he had to call once, just once, and ask us to come back out. That was also on the 19th. I said "Alright.. well, sorry you had to call, but right in the contract it says you will call if additional visits are needed, since you guys didn't want to get charged for something you didn't want"

Then he signed the invoice and I got my check. Grrr.. frustrating.


----------



## lawnprolawns

Plow Dude;695038 said:


> I think its the guys that only charge $99 for the season that are losing out. I just don't know how they can afford to do that?


I'm STILL getting flyers from guys offering to do residentials for 99/yr. I guess the year is 1/4 over, but come one. Are they nuts?


----------



## terrapro

its hard for me to turn down work so let the calls come on in. i wouldnt mind a couple more commercials to fill another 4-5hr 1-ton truck route. bring em on wesport


----------



## TheXpress2002

Snow will start around 6pm tonight, a little earlier for the northern subs. All snow should be outta here by 2am at the latest. During this time though we will have horrible conditions with winds whipping at 25-35mph and guts approaching 45mph, meaning white out conditions and 2 foot drifts. 3-5 inches will be a general but with the indications out west right now there are a few spots picking up 5-8 with certain bands running through. So dont be suprised if a few people here get these bands. (Edit see below) (Interesting to see moisture being pumped into the storm for tonight. The main part is over North Dakota; circled in black, but the red circle is new mositure being added. Could make things interesting)

For Friday, once again on again and off again. We will still see some sort of accumulation but the models are showing that the moisture will be split and the main bulk may stay to the south, which would be fine just getting another 2-4 inches instead of the alternative

I am though growing more concerned about next week. Sunday Tuesday Thursday. This pattern looks exactly like the last one we just went through if not worse. Again I am just giving a heads up with what I see right now. I say this because the last 2 week peroid that we went into the models were spot on 10days in advance.


----------



## sefh

TheXpress2002;695156 said:


> Snow will start around 6pm tonight, a little earlier for the northern subs. All snow should be outta here by 2am at the latest. During this time though we will have horrible conditions with winds whipping at 25-35mph and guts approaching 45mph, meaning white out conditions.
> 
> For Friday, once again on again and off again. We will still see some sort of accumulation but the models are showing that the moisture will be split and the main bulk may stay to the south, which would be fine just getting another 2-4 inches instead of the alternative
> 
> I am though growing more concerned about next week. Sunday Tuesday Thursday. This pattern looks exactly like the last one we just went through if not worse. Again I am just giving a heads up with what I see right now. I say this because the last 2 week peroid that we went into the models were spot on 10days in advance.


So do you think that we might get some snow down here by the Ohio line?? It would be nice. I'm tired of looking at the grass!!!!


----------



## Plow Dude

Those are some crazy accumulation predictions considering accuweather is saying Plymouth is only getting 1.6 inches over the next 24 hours. Everywhere I have looked says 1-3 inches for tonight, but hey, what do I know.


----------



## TheXpress2002

Plow Dude;695197 said:


> Those are some crazy accumulation predictions considering accuweather is saying Plymouth is only getting 1.6 inches over the next 24 hours. Everywhere I have looked says 1-3 inches for tonight, but hey, what do I know.


You can take it with a grain of salt (table not road please)....lol

Everywhere north of 94 stands to see the heavier snow, south of it will see 1-3


----------



## Mark Oomkes

TheXpress2002;695199 said:


> You can take it with a grain of salt (table not road please)....lol
> 
> Everywhere north of 94 stands to see the heavier snow, south of it will see 1-3


OK, I keep reading this and man is that air dry, how is that much snow going to form and fall?

Is it picking up lake moisture? Gulf?

And you must be joking about next week, please tell us you're joking!


----------



## TheXpress2002

Mark Oomkes;695209 said:


> OK, I keep reading this and man is that air dry, how is that much snow going to form and fall?
> 
> Is it picking up lake moisture? Gulf?
> 
> And you must be joking about next week, please tell us you're joking!


Yes it is dry air but.... look at the water vapor loop just over the past 2 hours and watch how much moisture this thing pulls in ahead of the storm just in the past 2 hours. With that moisture it has to fall somewhere.

You can see the LOW is over North Dakota dropping down with the moisture getting pulled in.

Here is the basic one. Sorry I cant post the other loop

http://www.accuweather.com/maps-sat...her&traveler=0&site=UN&type=wv&anim=1&large=1

Try this one. I can't load it because of Vista but this gives a longer loop.

http://www.weather.gov/sat_tab.php?image=wv


----------



## Leisure Time LC

It looks like it is going to be on the north side of the city


----------



## Plow Dude

Weather Channel just downgraded it from 1-3 inches to 1-2 inches, atleast for the Plymouth area.


----------



## sno&go

Not much south of M-59: across the state, but I'll take whatever I can plow


----------



## sefh

Well more than likely my grass will still be green in the morning.


----------



## Leisure Time LC

It should be less than that for Westland and Canton. It looks like it will be heavier north of 8 mile


----------



## TheXpress2002

I think everyone will be suprised with how fast this snow falls and how much we get in that time frame.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

TheXpress2002;695522 said:


> I think everyone will be suprised with how fast this snow falls and how much we get in that time frame.


Just starting here. Better go get some sleep.


----------



## Allor Outdoor

TheXpress2002;695522 said:


> I think everyone will be suprised with how fast this snow falls and how much we get in that time frame.


Xpress, 
What time do you think the snow will start to tapper off?


----------



## lawnprolawns

Sorry Xpress. I appreciate your help, but you've been replaced.


----------



## Superior L & L

Mark Oomkes;695531 said:


> Just starting here. Better go get some sleep.


Man i dont know a whole lot about maps and forcasting but it looked like it was almost over on the west side of the state


----------



## dhadaway632

It appears that my hopes for sleeping have just deminished. Although, I have found myself occasionally pushing up to a pile and closing my eyes and waking up 15 minutes later. That kind of sucks when that happens.


----------



## bltp203

Only a half inch in Commerce Twp at this point. So much for starting at midnight and being done by morning.


----------



## Five Star Lawn Care LLC

looks like a DUD!!!!:realmad::realmad::realmad::angry:


----------



## bigjeeping

1/2" in a2. Looks like could keep snowing for 1-2 hours though.


----------



## dbdrgr150

Got a couple of inches here in Lake Orion.


----------



## Leisure Time LC

I still see grass here is Westland


----------



## terrapro

2-3.5" here in mid livingston county. heading out now


----------



## Sharpcut 1

Eastside 2" maybe 2 1/2"


----------



## Plow Dude

Plymouth/Livonia area has maybe an inch. A lot of blowing snow causing some of the lots to have dry pavement. Went out and did some minor touch ups, but now ready to go back to bed. For some reason I can't sleep at night when I know it is snowing. I keep looking out my window every hour.


----------



## terrapro

payup that was a nice easy push


----------



## Tscape

An inch and a half in Dexter. An easy push for sure. Hey, sometimes they gotta be easy!


----------



## flykelley

Waterford had a good 3 inch snowfall. The wind is wicked out there, nice easy pushing.

Regards Mike


----------



## irlandscaper

5-6" in port huron


----------



## lawnprolawns

Well.. today was easy. Pushed two parking lots, our subdivision, and two driveways. Salted one lot, the sub, and a small condo complex. Now I dont know what to do with myself. I think I'm going to eat some soup and go to bed. Believe it or not, I didn't even get any residential calls wondering where we were. I guess they read the contract that said 2" or more. Most driveways barely had an inch, some were dry pavement with a few little snow drifts.


----------



## Jason Pallas

Why can't they all be like that?!? Nice way to end 2008.


----------



## Lawn Vet

Jason Pallas;696303 said:


> Why can't they all be like that?!? Nice way to end 2008.


Because those of us whose resi's didn't reach 2" would be on here complaining.

I debated for hours on whether or not to go out to check them and finally did. Our coms in Plymouth are also on a 2" trigger and nowhere near that today. Checked resis from Canton to AA to Saline...not a one met even my cautiously-close-to-2" trigger, no 2" drifting even. Oh well, at least my truck got nice and salty.

Sleep after a night of up and down would have been a wise choice. Maybe I can get a nap before the festivities begin. Happy New Year!


----------



## lawnprolawns

Lawn Vet;696308 said:


> Because those of us whose resi's didn't reach 2" would be on here complaining.
> 
> I debated for hours on whether or not to go out to check them and finally did. Our coms in Plymouth are also on a 2" trigger and nowhere near that today. Checked resis from Canton to AA to Saline...not a one met even my cautiously-close-to-2" trigger, no 2" drifting even. Oh well, at least my truck got nice and salty.
> 
> Sleep after a night of up and down would have been a wise choice. Maybe I can get a nap before the festivities begin. Happy New Year!


Ugh.. that sounds frustrating. I drove around to a few different areas where we do residential stuff and checked also, but nothing was over an inch or so. I figured I'd hear from at least one or two people, but no phone calls, so I'm thinking I made a good decision. Plus, almost all my residentials are on a year-contract, and they've all been pushed 5 or 6 times already, before January. I charge for about 10 pushes, so I'm sure there will be time for me to redeem myself wesport

Now...


----------



## sno&go

Maybe 2" here south of M-59, most places barely an inch. Like my grandpa used to say, "Gotta make hay while the sun shines" 11 hours is better than nothingpayuppayup


----------



## Superior L & L

Man we got a good 3-4" in the flint area. It was nice and fluffy so it was easy, other than one of the worker almost bent on side of a v blade in two. Oh and two salt suppliers are out ....................o well


----------



## Leisure Time LC

Lawn Vet;696308 said:


> Because those of us whose resi's didn't reach 2" would be on here complaining.
> 
> I debated for hours on whether or not to go out to check them and finally did. Our coms in Plymouth are also on a 2" trigger and nowhere near that today. Checked resis from Canton to AA to Saline...not a one met even my cautiously-close-to-2" trigger, no 2" drifting even. Oh well, at least my truck got nice and salty.
> 
> Sleep after a night of up and down would have been a wise choice. Maybe I can get a nap before the festivities begin. Happy New Year!


I did the same thing this morning, I left my other 3 guys stay in bed this moring and went out and did it myself. I did not hit any of my resi's and not one phone call.


----------



## esshakim

yeh from southfield to west bloomfield the most snow i saw was about 1.5". we plowed all out commercial no residentials. these are the events i love to work.


----------



## terrapro

happy new year guys, be safe! there is alot of plowing left so dont make any stupid mistakes


----------



## firelwn82

Happy New years all. Best of luck in 09'. Glad were not gettin a foot of heavy crap this year like last year.


----------



## terrapro

firelwn82;696820 said:


> Happy New years all. Best of luck in 09'. Glad were not gettin a foot of heavy crap this year like last year.


hey that was the lightest 12 inches ive ever pushed! payup


----------



## Leisure Time LC

Happy New Year everyone. Hope everyone has a safe and profitable year in 2009


----------



## bigjeeping

Leisure Time LC;696905 said:


> Happy New Year everyone. Hope everyone has a safe and profitable year in 2009


Happy New Year as well! And Good Luck to all with _keeping_ their profits through the next four years of socialism!


----------



## Lawn Vet

bigjeeping;696985 said:


> Happy New Year as well! And Good Luck to all with _keeping_ their profits through the next four years of socialism!


Profits, what profits? All my income goes to equipment and bubble gum (a write-off when it is used like duct tape for maintenance purposes). I took all the upfront money and put it into a hedge fund which transferred all my assets overseas into a holding company that does subsidiary work for Chinese "scientists". Anyway, my books won't show a "profit" for at least another 8 years...I decided to play it safe.

Figured I'd better start learning how to put a bunch of words and ideas together that don't fit and make it sound like I know what I'm talking about. You know, so I'll fit in with the new crowd in charge.


----------



## Jason Pallas

Lawn Vet;696308 said:


> Because those of us whose resi's didn't reach 2" would be on here complaining.
> 
> I debated for hours on whether or not to go out to check them and finally did. Our coms in Plymouth are also on a 2" trigger and nowhere near that today. Checked resis from Canton to AA to Saline...not a one met even my cautiously-close-to-2" trigger, no 2" drifting even. Oh well, at least my truck got nice and salty.
> 
> Sleep after a night of up and down would have been a wise choice. Maybe I can get a nap before the festivities begin. Happy New Year!


We used to work on a 2" trigger. About 12 years ago we switched to a 1" trigger (same as most others I know)........ been much happier and much easier to work with. It takes a lot of the guess work out of it, adds a lot of profit, reduces complaints, etc. I'd really recommend looking into it. Good Luck in 09!


----------



## flykelley

Hi Guys
I am with John on the triggers. All of my commercial accounts have a 1.5 trigger and the few residentals that I do have get plowed at around 2 inchs or left up to me. Sometimes I pow commercials at 1 inch instead of trying to burn it off with salt. We will then salt but using alot less of the hard to find white gold.

Regards Mike


----------



## Keith_480231

Happy New Year everyone and let's all hope that we all have seen the "bottom" of this crappy economy and 2009 will be much better!ussmileyflag


----------



## Superior L & L

Commercials 1" residencials 1.5" end of story. That is what we offer if someone wants higher triggers they can go find someone else. I dont believe you can give the customer greta service with 2" triggers.


----------



## TheXpress2002

Lets all remember this time last year....

Heavy dusting tonight. Maybe 1-2 north of 69.

Sunday wintry mix but on the cusp of snow.

Tuesday Thursday...needs to be watched


----------



## Do It All Do It Right

TheXpress2002;697425 said:


> Lets all remember this time last year....
> 
> Heavy dusting tonight. Maybe 1-2 north of 69.
> 
> Sunday wintry mix but on the cusp of snow.
> 
> Tuesday Thursday...needs to be watched


Decent thing about last year was there was some decent music on the radio. All were playing non sleeping tunes. Oh and then there was the plow call out on the wrif in the morning


----------



## snow plowman

Happy new year to all


----------



## terrapro

just did invoices for december payup

i hope they all pay :crying:


----------



## Scenic Lawnscape

Happy New year to all Be safe Have fun and make lots of money

SO express What it the word for the next week?


----------



## Tscape

Lawn Vet;697022 said:


> Profits, what profits? All my income goes to equipment and bubble gum (a write-off when it is used like duct tape for maintenance purposes). I took all the upfront money and put it into a hedge fund which transferred all my assets overseas into a holding company that does subsidiary work for Chinese "scientists". Anyway, my books won't show a "profit" for at least another 8 years...I decided to play it safe.
> 
> Figured I'd better start learning how to put a bunch of words and ideas together that don't fit and make it sound like I know what I'm talking about. You know, so I'll fit in with the new crowd in charge.


That is funny!


----------



## lawnprolawns

Turfscape LLC;697837 said:


> That is funny!


It took me a little while to get this. I agree, that's funny. Or pathetic.. one of the two. I might start buying a lot of bubble gum too.


----------



## bigjeeping

terrapro;697587 said:


> just did invoices for december payup
> 
> i hope they all pay :crying:


I'm feeling the same way!


----------



## snow_man_48045

Looks like Heavy dusting for tonight was a dud! Moved threw on radar, but seems air was way too dry for once :salute: Cut back to 20% chance


----------



## lawnprolawns

Hmm I was all ready to go salt some stuff! Oh well. I can use a break!


----------



## terrapro

what is everyones totals so far this year?

for the commercials i am at 19 salt events and 12 plow events. for residentials im already at 8 plow visits! i wonder what our totals for the season will be? by the looks of it we will pass the 18 plows from last year.


----------



## sno&go

jmkr02;697555 said:


> Decent thing about last year was there was some decent music on the radio. All were playing non sleeping tunes. Oh and then there was *the plow call out on the wrif *in the morning


Oh puuuuuleeeeeze 

dude, you need to get sirius or XM radio, or at least a CD player


----------



## lawnprolawns

terrapro;698476 said:


> what is everyones totals so far this year?
> 
> for the commercials i am at 19 salt events and 12 plow events. for residentials im already at 8 plow visits! i wonder what our totals for the season will be? by the looks of it we will pass the 18 plows from last year.


For most of my stuff we've salted about 15 times, and plowed 5-6, some 7 or 8. I think in Howell you get an inch or two more, so some of the time you plow, I just salt.


----------



## cgrappler135

Its looking like 16 saltings and 6 plows for me so far. Except for my 24 hr places. They have 19 saltings.


----------



## superiorsnowrem

anyone know if theres any snow on the way. Im enjoyin this time off. Still working on all the equipment that broke down from that streak we had.


----------



## lawnprolawns

I've been looking, but there's a lot of pretty low percent chances of percip over the next week or so. If we're lucky, Xpress will chime in and let us know whats up!


----------



## AndyTblc

superiorsnowrem;698969 said:


> anyone know if theres any snow on the way. Im enjoyin this time off. Still working on all the equipment that broke down from that streak we had.





lawnprolawns;698978 said:


> I've been looking, but there's a lot of pretty low percent chances of percip over the next week or so. If we're lucky, Xpress will chime in and let us know whats up!


I'm enjoying the time off too, I need new piston rings in my tractor, I have half the compression that I need to run, they went out the night before our last storm, so I had to borrow my grandpas quad, so I'm kind of in a mad rush to find a plow for my truck. And lawnpro, thats what they're saying here in west michigan, low percentates, although wednesday looks like a somewhat good chance to have some accumulations.


----------



## Metro Lawn

Just finished billing for Dec. Customers are going to hate us...lol They will never stop to think that we do not control the weather, or the years we only plowed a couple of times.


----------



## Allor Outdoor

I have a feeling that although our December invoices are looking good, they are going to catch A LOT of companies/people off guard.
I have already had a handful of companies that wanted to change the level of service in an attempt to lower their bills. (only plow at 2" or more, or only plow 1/2 of the lot, etc)...and this was when I send out November bills.
These people are going to S*** a brick when they see the December billing!!

I sometimes get the feeling like we are screwing them and that we didn't really plow or salt as much as we are charging them. It is funny that in the middle of a snow storm, they will be the first to call and complain about the service, yet they never quite remember all of the snow when they see the invoices.

As far as events, I have:
Salting Events--15
Plow Events--7

Last year at this time (not including the New Years storm), I had
Salting Events--11
Plow Events--2


----------



## lawnprolawns

A few guys I've talked to, and random people like my grandma and grandpa, have all said stuff about the possibility of a real mild January and some of Feb. also. Talking warm temps, rain, stuff like that. 

I have no idea where that came from or if there's any truth to that, but I suppose it's possible. Maybe that'll even things out a bit for the customers. Me, I'd like to push every three or four days!


----------



## smoore45

lawnprolawns;699038 said:


> A few guys I've talked to, and random people like my grandma and grandpa, have all said stuff about the possibility of a real mild January and some of Feb. also. Talking warm temps, rain, stuff like that.
> 
> I have no idea where that came from or if there's any truth to that, but I suppose it's possible. Maybe that'll even things out a bit for the customers. Me, I'd like to push every three or four days!


They have been talking about that on the weather channel. Our region is forcasted to have above average temperatures as well as above average precipitation. My guess is that it will still be similar to last year when we would get a snow storm and then it would be melted a week later.


----------



## snow_man_48045

smoore45;699053 said:


> They have been talking about that on the weather channel. Our region is forcasted to have above average temperatures as well as above average precipitation. My guess is that it will still be similar to last year when we would get a snow storm and then it would be melted a week later.


As long as we can plow and put ice melt down, I don't care when it melts payup


----------



## Superior L & L

snow_man_48045;699185 said:


> As long as we can plow and put ice melt down, I don't care when it melts payup


Ahmen to that


----------



## sno&go

I'm ready!! No breakdowns this season yet and I have 3 trucks and 2 drivers(including myself) standing by ready to roll!!

BRING IT!!!!

I'll take another 6"-10" any time!!!

Most of my "side account" customers usually pay me as soon as I hand over a bill. The only thing I have to do is to deliver them( invoices) in person when they are open and they pay cash!!


----------



## snow plowman

Saturday looks to be a nice quiet day with partly sunny skies (at times, anyway) and highs in the 20's. Flurries are possible but much of the day remains dry. However, the nice weather does not last. A storm is then forecast to move in for Sunday.

Sunday's storm does not look good for Northern Michigan. The initial punch should be snow but then quickly change over to a mix or just sleet and freezing rain. There may even be a prolonged period of freezing rain during the morning hours of Sunday that could bring some decent ice accumulations up to .20" inland. To what extent this mixes with sleet and snow will cut down on icing hazards some, but at this time there is the potential for a significant icing event Sunday morning. During the afternoon/evening hours, any mix is then expected to change back to snow as cold air returns. Winds pick up as well helping to refreeze area roads and walkways. This storm will be watched very closely as it looks to have a big impact on the entire region. 

Come Monday the cold and wind remain with highs in the teens and twenties. Lake effect snow is expected and could be very heavy in spots. Winds will be gusty causing more blowing and drifting and travel delays are likely.


----------



## lawnprolawns

I hope NOAA.GOV is right for the next day or two. Freezing rain, sleet, some snow.. I want to go salting! I'm bored with nothing to do at the moment.


----------



## Superior L & L

Go figure the day after i get 5000 gallons of liquid delivered we are going to get the only thing this stuff doesnt work on ICE


----------



## cgrappler135

Superior L & L;700216 said:


> Go figure the day after i get 5000 gallons of liquid delivered we are going to get the only thing this stuff doesnt work on ICE


The liquid calcium doesnt work on ice? I never knew that. Ive heard mixed reviews about it but all in all it seems to be good stuff.


----------



## lawnprolawns

Superior L & L;700216 said:


> Go figure the day after i get 5000 gallons of liquid delivered we are going to get the only thing this stuff doesnt work on ICE


Of course. That's how things like this always work..


----------



## flykelley

Hi Guys
Where is our weather god "xpress" we are all waiting for our weather, whats it look like for Tuesday night into Wednesday?

Thanks Mike


----------



## Lawn Vet

flykelley;700385 said:


> Hi Guys
> Where is our weather god "xpress" we are all waiting for our weather, whats it look like for Tuesday night into Wednesday?
> 
> Thanks Mike


....Dark?....


----------



## lawnprolawns

Lawn Vet;700451 said:


> ....Dark?....


Haha.. I guess it will be.. huh?


----------



## sno&go

flykelley;700385 said:


> Hi Guys
> Where is our weather god "xpress" we are all waiting for our weather, whats it look like for Tuesday night into Wednesday?
> 
> Thanks Mike


Many sources of very accurate weather out there, try www.justweather.com. noaa weather radio( I have a marine radio sitting in my office here and that is on 24/7 with the MOST accurate weather), wwj950 AM, several news channels on network TV and cable, www.weatherbug.com and I'm sure there are many other sources to choose from, take your pick


----------



## sno&go

Lawn Vet;700451 said:


> ....Dark?....


_nice_..........................


----------



## cgrappler135

sno&go;700499 said:


> Many sources of very accurate weather out there, try www.justweather.com. noaa weather radio( I have a marine radio sitting in my office here and that is on 24/7 with the MOST accurate weather), wwj950 AM, several news channels on network TV and cable, www.weatherbug.com and I'm sure there are many other sources to choose from, take your pick


Sure YOU use those and I'll use express!!! Thx


----------



## firelwn82

sno&go;700499 said:


> Many sources of very accurate weather out there, try www.justweather.com. noaa weather radio( I have a marine radio sitting in my office here and that is on 24/7 with the MOST accurate weather), wwj950 AM, several news channels on network TV and cable, www.weatherbug.com and I'm sure there are many other sources to choose from, take your pick


Still not as good as Express. wesport


----------



## flykelley

cgrappler135;700534 said:


> Sure YOU use those and I'll use express!!! Thx


I have to second that, he sure is alot more accurate than most of the weather sites on the internet or any local station. He is calling snow two weeks out, don't see the other guys doing that.

Regards Mike


----------



## sno&go

I will continue to use MY sources as they are usually dead on, and you can use your source.


----------



## sno&go

flykelley;700555 said:


> I have to second that, he sure is alot more accurate than most of the weather sites on the internet or any local station. _He is calling snow two weeks out, don't see the other guys doing that._
> 
> Regards Mike


Whatever
Regards Tony


----------



## flykelley

sno&go;700590 said:


> I will continue to use MY sources as they are usually dead on, and you can use your source.


Hey Sno&go
Knock yourself out and use your sources. and I will be more than happy to keep using xpress.

Regards Mike


----------



## Mark Oomkes

sno&go;700593 said:


> Whatever
> Regards Tony


Hey jetskiboy, were you born obnoxious or do you have to work at it?


----------



## TheXpress2002

sno&go;700499 said:


> Many sources of very accurate weather out there, try www.justweather.com. noaa weather radio( I have a marine radio sitting in my office here and that is on 24/7 with the MOST accurate weather), wwj950 AM, several news channels on network TV and cable, www.weatherbug.com and I'm sure there are many other sources to choose from, take your pick


I had you on ignore and couldn't figure out why so many posts were skipped then my name started to get thrown around and I decided to see what you had to say.

Do you know what service WWJ 950 uses? They use accuweather.com hence the phrase "And now to our accuweather.com meteorologist Dr Joe Sobel" but you prolly didn't catch on. Do you know where your marine radio comes from? NOAA.gov and do you know where that comes from? Its division the NWS. Do you know who issues watches, warnings, and advisories which are then picked up by the local triplets? The NWS.

Your weatherbug crap is a joke. Make sure you delete all the tracking cookies it lays down which in turns slows your computer down. Change your email address also because that winds up getting sold.

The only thing I do is give you a heads up on what day an event will take place. If you care to pay $24.95 a month like I do to give me a heads up up-to 372 hours ahead of time (15 days 12 hours in case you can't figure that out) (which winds up being the longest time frame the models post out to) you go ahead and learn how I did by following patterns and how different variables effect a situation.

I have no problem being thrown under a bus if I am wrong. I have been the first to admit I will not always be right, and I have apologized for being wrong. I have sure as hell though made up for it with calling storms 10 days in advance compare to the last minute crap 2, 4, 7 pull just to get ratings.

If you care to learn how to do this than I applaud you. If not keep to yourself because there is not one person here that cares to listen to what you have to say because you bring nothing to the table to our discussion.

Be safe this winter and I wish you the best. You are back on ignore


----------



## flykelley

TheXpress2002;700741 said:


> I had you on ignore and couldn't figure out why so many posts were skipped then my name started to get thrown around and I decided to see what you had to say.
> 
> Do you know what service WWJ 950 uses? They use accuweather.com hence the phrase "And now to our accuweather.com meteorologist Dr Joe Sobel" but you prolly didn't catch on. Do you know where your marine radio comes from? NOAA.gov and do you know where that comes from? Its division the NWS. Do you know who issues watches, warnings, and advisories which are then picked up by the local triplets? The NWS.
> 
> Your weatherbug crap is a joke. Make sure you delete all the tracking cookies it lays down which in turns slows your computer down. Change your email address also because that winds up getting sold.
> 
> The only thing I do is give you a heads up on what day an event will take place. If you care to pay $24.95 a month like I do to give me a heads up up-to 372 hours ahead of time (15 days 12 hours in case you can't figure that out) (which winds up being the longest time frame the models post out to) you go ahead and learn how I did by following patterns and how different variables effect a situation.
> 
> I have no problem being thrown under a bus if I am wrong. I have been the first to admit I will not always be right, and I have apologized for being wrong. I have sure as hell though made up for it with calling storms 10 days in advance compare to the last minute crap 2, 4, 7 pull just to get ratings.
> 
> If you care to learn how to do this than I applaud you. If not keep to yourself because there is not one person here that cares to listen to what you have to say because you bring nothing to the table to our discussion.
> 
> Be safe this winter and I wish you the best. You are back on ignore


Well said oh Weather God! Again Xpress thanks for all of your weather skills. I for one am glad to get a heads up a week before the storm.

Regards Mike


----------



## lawnprolawns

Xpress, I also want to thank you very much for your weather service. Sure, you're not 100% accurate 14 days out, but at least you can tell us that something might be coming. That's the big thing. NOAA seems to be accurate.. about when the snow starts falling. I always check here first for weather.


----------



## Jason Pallas

Xpress - just gonna chime in to say thanks for your info and input. I find it very valuable. I've been doing this for almost 17 years (snow) and have developed a number of resources to predict the weather (as well as the ability to read the maps too). However. your insight remains a valuable resource for me. Your one of the first three or four resources I use to see what's up on the weather front..... definitely a top info source.
Just a little support and encouragement. Your posts are well appreciated. They're pretty damm accurate and very useful. Thanks again - best of prosperity in the New Year. You've got a lot of people here on Plowsite that really appreciate your input,


----------



## Snowgeek

You are truly appreciated Xpress! Please continue to keep us informed...


----------



## GreenAcresFert

Jason Pallas;700825 said:


> Xpress - just gonna chime in to say thanks for your info and input. I find it very valuable. I've been doing this for almost 17 years (snow) and have developed a number of resources to predict the weather (as well as the ability to read the maps too). However. your insight remains a valuable resource for me. Your one of the first three or four resources I use to see what's up on the weather front..... definitely a top info source.
> Just a little support and encouragement. Your posts are well appreciated. They're pretty damm accurate and very useful. Thanks again - best of prosperity in the New Year. You've got a lot of people here on Plowsite that really appreciate your input,


I'll second that, I don't post a whole lot but I check in daily to see whats up with the weather. I'm out of Ypsi and plow a few in A2 and noticed your alot of Canton and A2 so it doesn't get anymore local then that. Your post are much appreciated and keep it up. Its also nice to start spreading the word to some of my buddies that are a little older and not to much into these big confusing machines that sit on the desk a coule weeks in advance, and give them a big TOLD YA SO when it does hit. Now when it doesn't, I hear about it, so I feel your pain. Keep up the good work, and snongo....Go away.


----------



## snow plowman

This storm for late tonight and Sunday is very complex and complicated with consideration of precipitation-type and snow/ice amounts.

Some warmer air aloft will be invading the area from the south later tonight into Sunday midday. This, along with some energy moving in as well, will provide the region with some snow (north) and messy mix (south).

Freezing rain/drizzle/mix will move in from the SW later this evening and after midnight...while snow is mostly confined to the north and into the U.P.

For Sunday, all snow is expected in the U.P. and the Tip of the Mitt while some sleet, freezing rain/drizzle and snow is expected south of M-32 to M-46/M-57. There is a chance for some plain old rain mixing in for a brief period of time Sunday for Newaygo to Edmore to Alma line as temperatures could briefly get above freezing. Even farther south of M-46/M-57 we could see the mix through midday/early p.m.

Accumulations will be heaviest for areas west of M-123 in the U.P. to Marquette and beyond. Travel in the U.P. will be hazardous due to the expected snow. Over 6" of snow are likely for Luce County and areas west. 3"-6" are possible for the rest of the Eastern U.P.

For the Straits area south to around M-72, we are looking at 2"-4" but with a mix with sleet and freezing rain/drizzle possible, lower accumulations are possible.

Farther south of M-72 to the M-46 corridor, sleet, freezing rain/drizzle and snow is looking more and more likely. While snow accumulations very well could be held in check because of the mixed precipitation, the mix alone will create some hazardous travel.

With some slightly colder air moving in for Sunday mid afternoon to the evening, everything will be changed back to some snow.

Highs on Sunday will be in the middle 20's north and into the lower 30's south.

Lake effect snowshowers are likely for Monday with highs in the teens north and lower 20's south. Winds will be brisk out of the west.

Another storm needs to be watched for later Tuesday into all of Wednesday. This one could be a substantial snow maker over a 24 hour period.

It will be colder for the end of the week with occ'l periods of snow/lake effect snow.

Be sure to watch 9&10 News tonight for the latest updates.

Any warnings, watches or advisories will be on the Winter Weather Alert graphic on www.9and10news.com/weather.

Here is the link to the Michigan State Police Road Conditions:

http://www.ohsp.state.mi.us/rw/home.htm


----------



## terrapro

almost 5am and we do have some ice here from the rain. going to go check on the lots


----------



## Luther

You're in Brighton/Howell area? Is that right Terra?


----------



## terrapro

TCLA;701223 said:


> You're in Brighton/Howell area? Is that right Terra?


yes! if you are asking about lots in the area they are ice if not pretreated. i just got back and it was raining again on my way home so i expect more ice accumulation.


----------



## TheXpress2002

Because we are now 2 days out I am about 80% confindent beginning Tuesday, all Tuesday night, and all day Wednesday, we will have the heaviest snow of the season. I will update this constantly after each run comes in but this will be a storm has the potential to paralyze us. I hope and pray that this changes slightly but precip models show 10-12 inches of snow falling in a 24 hour period.

This is only storm one. There is another one Thrusday night and Friday. Then Saturday night into Sunday


----------



## Luther

TheXpress2002;701269 said:


> Because we are now 2 days out I am about 80% confindent beginning Tuesday, all Tuesday night, and all day Wednesday, we will have the heaviest snow of the season. I will update this constantly after each run comes in but this will be a storm has the potential to paralyze us. I hope and pray that this changes slightly but precip models show 10-12 inches of snow falling in a 24 hour period.
> 
> This is only storm one. There is another one Thrusday night and Friday. Then Saturday night into Sunday


What a nice guy!

Even with jetski's diss, you reward him with exactly what he's looking for.


----------



## Superior L & L

TheXpress2002;701269 said:


> This is only storm one. There is another one Thrusday night and Friday. Then Saturday night into Sunday


Here we go !!


----------



## Mark Oomkes

TheXpress2002;701269 said:


> Because we are now 2 days out I am about 80% confindent beginning Tuesday, all Tuesday night, and all day Wednesday, we will have the heaviest snow of the season. I will update this constantly after each run comes in but this will be a storm has the potential to paralyze us. I hope and pray that this changes slightly but precip models show 10-12 inches of snow falling in a 24 hour period.
> 
> This is only storm one. There is another one Thrusday night and Friday. Then Saturday night into Sunday


Oh boy


----------



## Tscape

Chinstrap: BUCKLED!


----------



## lawnprolawns

TheXpress2002;701269 said:


> Because we are now 2 days out I am about 80% confindent beginning Tuesday, all Tuesday night, and all day Wednesday, we will have the heaviest snow of the season. I will update this constantly after each run comes in but this will be a storm has the potential to paralyze us. I hope and pray that this changes slightly but precip models show 10-12 inches of snow falling in a 24 hour period.
> 
> This is only storm one. There is another one Thrusday night and Friday. Then Saturday night into Sunday


I kind of wish you were just kidding, but I dont think you are..

Here we go guys!

Funny... all the weather sites still say there's something like a slight chance of light snowfall..


----------



## firelwn82

Express you don't have to explain yourself to that punk.  Oh and by the way, I hate your forecast for Tuesday by the way. Just thought I'd let you know. ha ha. I hate heavy ass snow.


----------



## sno&go

firelwn82;701430 said:


> Express you don't have to explain yourself to that punk.  Oh and by the way, I hate your forecast for Tuesday by the way. Just thought I'd let you know. ha ha. I hate heavy ass snow.


It's pretty obvious you can't handle anything more than a couple inches or you would quit your crying:crying: and be prepared like MOST of uswesport


----------



## firelwn82

If you only knew.


----------



## procut

Anyone that goes around wishing for anything more than 6" is a [email protected] A few weeks ago, the day before the Dec. 19th storm (about 10"-12" in my area that came during the day) I was talking with another contractor that I know and who subs for me when needed. He was all excited about it, telling me how wished this would happen all the time, ect. No matter what I said, he kept insisting that the more snow we got, the better. Sure enough the next day was pure hell, he was stuck a bunch and some of his equiptment broke, yet he still insisted, "the big storms are where you make the money"


----------



## Bigmikesseasonal

I guess we couldnt handle a 70 inch storm like my friends in Park City Utah got over Christmas 6 plus per hour sometimes more! This pic is a 32" storm I plowed, Presidents Day Storm 2003 Ohio,PA & West Virgina Border, great 5 hr. road trip for a boat load of cash!


----------



## Leisure Time LC

procut;701794 said:


> Anyone that goes around wishing for anything more than 6" is a [email protected] A few weeks ago, the day before the Dec. 19th storm (about 10"-12" in my area that came during the day) I was talking with another contractor that I know and who subs for me when needed. He was all excited about it, telling me how wished this would happen all the time, ect. No matter what I said, he kept insisting that the more snow we got, the better. Sure enough the next day was pure hell, he was stuck a bunch and some of his equiptment broke, yet he still insisted, "the big storms are where you make the money"


I agree 100%................ I would rather have 2" every other day, then have 1-12" snow once a week


----------



## lawnprolawns

on the 19th we pushed one place three times and two others twice, so there is some extra money, but I'd much rather spread it out and get a break in between. I'd go for a bunch of 3" snows. No question on whether stuff needs to be done or not, and not hard to push.


----------



## Bigmikesseasonal

lawnprolawns;701831 said:


> on the 19th we pushed one place three times and two others twice, so there is some extra money, but I'd much rather spread it out and get a break in between. I'd go for a bunch of 3" snows. No question on whether stuff needs to be done or not, and not hard to push.


I have a lot that I charge $ 195.00 1 1/2" - 5" after that its $75.00 per inch. (Wasatch Mtns. Utah Last Jan. Building is about 12 Ft. tall)


----------



## smoore45

Accuweather now on board with Tuesday into Wednesday saying 6" for the downriver area. Here we go. payup


----------



## Superior L & L

Is the storm going to be in the southern part of the state or for everyone?


----------



## TheXpress2002

smoore45;701917 said:


> Accuweather now on board with Tuesday into Wednesday saying 6" for the downriver area. Here we go. payup


Funny you say that. They had me here in canton at 15.5 inches this morning....lol...

Out and about right now but will be checking in with in the hour


----------



## TheXpress2002

Miz047>049-053>055-060>063-068>070-075-076-082-083-052130-
midland-bay-huron-saginaw-tuscola-sanilac-shiawassee-genesee-lapeer-
st. Clair-livingston-oakland-macomb-washtenaw-wayne-lenawee-monroe-
422 pm est sun jan 4 2009

this hazardous weather outlook is for portions of southeast
michigan.

.day one...tonight

no hazardous weather is expected at this time.

.days two through seven...monday through next sunday

a winter storm system is expected to spread snow into southeast
michigan tuesday afternoon through wednesday. There remains a
great deal of uncertainty with regard to the exact track this
system will take through the great lakes and new england...and
scenarios for possible snow accumulations vary greatly at this
time. This storm system has the potential to bring moderate...or 
possibly even heavy snow accumulations to the region.

Another winter storm system is expected to bring several inches of
snow to southeast michigan friday night and saturday. This storm
system has the potential to bring moderate...or possibly even
heavy...snow accumulations to the region.


----------



## Leisure Time LC

how much are we going to get, and where is the dividing line on who gets what ? Or is it to early to tell


----------



## snow_man_48045

Hmmm 15" Our operator will be happy, I just got the heater in the loader fixed this afternoon and now it's nice n toasty. If we get the big snow I hope it's not the wet cement crap. Hard enough with 10-12 of powder. A good start time for once would be nice so we could get a push in before am openings. Those are my usually wishes i guess for every storm.


----------



## GreenAcresFert

Man these day storms we are having this year sucks, although, its not bad when your pushing 3 inches 3 different times. All my accounts are per plow, per salt..blah blah. I can see were you guys with seasonal gotta hate these forcasts. Anyhow, thats what I'm wondering Xpress, if you know were the lines are going to be for amounts. Thanks.


----------



## TheXpress2002

Leisure Time LC;702000 said:


> how much are we going to get, and where is the dividing line on who gets what ? Or is it to early to tell


To early to tell. Will have a better idea by mid-day tomorrow.


----------



## Plow Dude

Leisure Time LC;701809 said:


> I agree 100%................ I would rather have 2" every other day, then have 1-12" snow once a week


I never understood why you would want to plow 10" either. I am totally for 4" and under if its gonna snow. I can see if you are subcontracting though, you'd want more snow cause its more hours I guess.


----------



## Leisure Time LC

TheXpress2002;702084 said:


> To early to tell. Will have a better idea by mid-day tomorrow.


Ok I will be waiting for your forcast tomorrow.


----------



## dsteve12

Plow Dude;702104 said:


> I never understood why you would want to plow 10" either. I am totally for 4" and under if its gonna snow. I can see if you are subcontracting though, you'd want more snow cause its more hours I guess.


I subcontract this year. I still prefer the 4" and under. I figure that the trade-off on hours is wear-and-tear on the equipment. Then again, depending on how my "boss" has his contracts set-up, I really want whatever is best for him. After all, I need him to be making money for me to get my trickle-down...

Bottom line is that any snow is good snow. It's just easier to manage when it's a nice, frequent dumping of 2-4" every couple of days... back when I was in the business, those are the times that I cherished the most (especially when invoicing)...


----------



## dsteve12

TheXpress2002;701957 said:


> Funny you say that. They had me here in canton at 15.5 inches this morning....lol...
> 
> Out and about right now but will be checking in with in the hour


Xpress -- I'm in Plymouth, and had the same expression I'm sure you had on your face this morning when you saw AccuWeather's 15-inch prediction. They have tamed down considerably -- as of 8pm, their updated prediction is in the more manageable 6-inch range.


----------



## sno&go

I still hope we get 10"+ of snow, although now it looks like we will be getting a lot less. Maybe most of you can't handle moving that much snow, but since I subcontract AND have my own accounts I will take all we get. I have the equipment, I have the trucks, and I have the willing ablebodied help that likes to work. After 7" my price doubles and after 12" the price triples. It's been a little dry spell here so lets all do a snow dance and hope this thing doesn't pass us by


----------



## snow plowman

xpress how much do u think we will get in around cadillac wexford county ???


----------



## dsteve12

sno&go;701435 said:


> It's pretty obvious you can't handle anything more than a couple inches or you would quit your crying:crying: and be prepared like MOST of uswesport


I actually had to scroll through the last few days to read the smack that had been written. With network TV taking a holiday break, I was pleasantly satisfied that I was able to be entertained by some of the comments from whomever this Sno & Go guy is...

I am sure Sno & Go can handle many, many inches...

Express, your forecasts have been extremely helpful and appreciated. I'll check back tomorrow for the latest update.


----------



## bigjeeping

you guys salting tonight?? just wondering if anyone has and if things are icing up yet.


----------



## lawnprolawns

Things are still wet and the temp looks like it's going to stay low, so I'll be up early to check for the morning.


----------



## terrapro

bigjeeping;702364 said:


> you guys salting tonight?? just wondering if anyone has and if things are icing up yet.


just took the dog out, truck is iced up already so i will be up in the AM to check the lots. with a low of below 20deg i expect to to be out. i will of course report back if i can.


----------



## lawnprolawns

Hmmm about 1:00am now and on my way home just now, no ice. I grabbed the plow truck from my partner's house in South Lyon because everything was slick there, but in Northville there's nothing. I'm bored! 5 days of nothing.. 

Oh well.. I guess it's on it's way.


----------



## Superior L & L

lawnprolawns;702586 said:


> I'm bored! 5 days of nothing.. .


Not for long by the sounds of what express is saying !


----------



## Jason Pallas

Another long duration event predicted - lasting from Tuesday afternoon til Thursday morning! For Christ's sake! What ever happened to to Clippers? Have they become a thing of the past. They use to be the mainstay of this biz in Jan and Feb - not these dual Low convergence systems that come together just south and west of us and sit over us for days dumping snow! Becoming a harder and harder way to make a living.


----------



## TheXpress2002

Miz047>049-053>055-060>063-068>070-075-076-082-083-061000-
midland-bay-huron-saginaw-tuscola-sanilac-shiawassee-genesee-lapeer-
st. Clair-livingston-oakland-macomb-washtenaw-wayne-lenawee-monroe-
422 am est mon jan 5 2009

this hazardous weather outlook is for portions of southeast
michigan.

.day one...today and tonight

no hazardous weather is expected at this time.

.days two through seven...tuesday through sunday

the passage of a strong low pressure system through the great lakes
will spread snow into southeast michigan tuesday afternoon
through wednesday night. Snowfall will be the heaviest from
tuesday afternoon through tuesday night...with accumulations of
between 2 and 5 inches expected. Additional...but
lighter...accumulations of 2 inches or less are then expected to occur
wednesday and wednesday night as light snow continues. This storm
system is expected to bring total snow accumulations between 4
and 7 inches by late wednesday night.

Another winter storm system is expected to bring several inches of
snow to southeast michigan friday night and saturday.

Here is the only thing we need to keep an eye on. Yes 4-8 is no piss in the bucket, but this low pressure system continues to intensify and stall throughout the duration of this timeframe. They may predict this, I may predict this but we wont know exactly what will take place until it is ontop of us. I believe this is why no one (2, 4, 7) is calling snow totals yet.

And lets just add salt to the wound. Friday night is a carbon copy.


----------



## Sharper Edge

Thanks Xpress. I think


----------



## Jason Pallas

Just like Xpress said before 2 weeks on - one week off. Looks like I'll be sleeping at the shop again for the next week.


----------



## sefh

Xpress-----
Keep up the good work. I look forward to your predictions. I don't listen to the news anymore. I just go by what you tell us. 


Keep em comming!!!!!!!


----------



## Luther

Wow......don't blink! 

Mods rule.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

TCLA;702881 said:


> Wow......don't blink!
> 
> Mods rule.


Oops, I did blink.


----------



## lawnprolawns

Hmmm I blinked too.. something disappeared! Haha..


----------



## Luther

Life would be soooo much better if I could periodically do that with my wife!


----------



## flykelley

TCLA;702881 said:


> Wow......don't blink!
> 
> Mods rule.


Man Things just keep disappearing around here. Oh well, I promised to be a good boy.

Regards Mike


----------



## Superior L & L

TCLA;702895 said:


> Life would be soooo much better if I could periodically do that with my wife!


ME TOO !!!!!!!! (i just hope she doesnt read this)


----------



## bigjeeping

Anyone get any crap from clients about their Dec invoices?? I just went through my voicemails and sort of cringed as each one started, preparing for the worst... but no one called about their invoice! Yay payup payup payup


----------



## lawnprolawns

I mentioned this before.. I had to argue with one customer for about 20 minutes, other than that nothing yet.


----------



## Leisure Time LC

I haven't had any calls yet. I am sure there are one or two that are going to call. I am doing my billing a little different this year. I am billing on the 15th and the last day of the month. This way the bills are not that high. it seems to be working..


----------



## lawnprolawns

I'll just throw this out here for everyone..

I have about 20 pallets of 80lb rock salt in Northville, near 7 mile and Northville Rd. I'm going to start using liquid on some of my stuff (I hope), and as long as that works, I'm going to have some extra salt at the end of the year.

I bought 10 pallets at 7.20/bag and 10 at 6.30/bag.. I'l sell them right in the middle at 6.80/bag. Angelos is now at 7.30 for individual bags.

I know it's not a great steal, but if you need rock salt and Northville isn't too far out of your way, let me know and maybe we can work something out. [email protected].


----------



## firelwn82

Leisure Time LC;703089 said:


> I haven't had any calls yet. I am sure there are one or two that are going to call. I am doing my billing a little different this year. I am billing on the 15th and the last day of the month. This way the bills are not that high. it seems to be working..


I'm doing that for all of my commercial accounts. For my residential customer I'm sending updated bills every 2 weeks and if they want to pay then they can send it.


----------



## TheXpress2002

Its funny that the billing is being brought up. I was sick to my stomach when I sent mine out. I had quite a few calls before hand because people wanted to close their books and actually wanted the bills. Those people have already sent me their checks from December


----------



## sno&go

wesport





Yup, we have some snow headed this way fellas


----------



## bigjeeping

TheXpress2002;703175 said:


> I was sick to my stomach when I sent mine out


Same here!


----------



## Lawn Vet

NOT impressed with the shape of this upcoming snowfall. Looks like we'll still see trigger amounts, but over a 24 hour period or so. This means pacing across the floor for many a hour before deciding what to do then second guessing and hoping not too many folks get upset one way or the other. Anyone else thinking the same?


----------



## Bigmikesseasonal

bigjeeping;703017 said:


> Anyone get any crap from clients about their Dec invoices?? I just went through my voicemails and sort of cringed as each one started, preparing for the worst... but no one called about their invoice! Yay payup payup payup


So far everyone was on the same page. We don't make it snow, just remove it! Don't feel quilty for the work you have done you earned it! The only thing I have heard is I spent more in December than all of last season!
Good Luck, Mike


----------



## Superior L & L

Bigmikesseasonal;703300 said:


> Don't feel quilty for the work you have done you earned it!


I know there was a part of our invoices where we plowed almost everyday for a week.
12/19
12/20 clean up from two pushes on 19th
12/21zero tolorance & retail
12/22
12/24


----------



## smoore45

Lawn Vet;703293 said:


> NOT impressed with the shape of this upcoming snowfall. Looks like we'll still see trigger amounts, but over a 24 hour period or so. This means pacing across the floor for many a hour before deciding what to do then second guessing and hoping not too many folks get upset one way or the other. Anyone else thinking the same?


Yes, it seems like there has been more of that this year.

I don't understand what is going on with this storm, now accuweather and weather.com are pulling back on the snow amounts. Weather.com shows that it will be "cloudy" tomorrow night with no snow accumulation in the next 48hrs?? WTF???

Xpress, this is why I like what you provide here. :salute: All the other weather outlets make me want to pull my hair out.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

smoore45;703314 said:


> Xpress, this is why I like what you provide here. :salute: All the other weather outlets make me want to pull my hair out.


Don't do that, then you'd look like jetskiboy.


----------



## lawnprolawns

Mark Oomkes;703323 said:


> Don't do that, then you'd look like jetskiboy.


ouch.

It it truly annoying when it takes all day for the snow to fall.. luckily in all of our season contracts, it states that we'll start when the snow is done falling.

If the per-push customers call, great, I'll be glad to work as much as they want to keep things clear!


----------



## TheXpress2002

Just got in I am taking a look at the models now. I too was blown away with all outlets pulling this storm.

Give me 20 mins or so....

And by the way I was blocked from posting for some reason for most of the day.


----------



## snow_man_48045

TheXpress2002;703410 said:


> Just got in I am taking a look at the models now. I too was blown away with all outlets pulling this storm.
> 
> Give me 20 mins or so....
> 
> And by the way I was blocked from posting for some reason for most of the day.


Some kind of anti weather king in plowsite kingdom, to controversial


----------



## Sharper Edge

Some times when you are printing up your invoices you say DAM. and you might feel guilty. BUT we forget all the work we did that added up to all them numbers. the hours or should I say days with no sleep the fuel, repairs and payroll that went into it all. MY 2 cents


----------



## TheXpress2002

The models are showing completely different than what was just 6 hours ago. Strangely it shows the low riding right up the Apps rather than east or west of it. I have never seen this and find it quite interesting because it either goes east or west. Secondly it shows the front pushing the moisture northward but stopping in southern Ohio and absolutely nothing moving further north, which makes absolutely no sense.

If everything stays the same on the models as it shows on this run 1-2 inches falling late overnight Tuesday and 1-2 inches falling on Wednesday. 

I think once one more run of the models come out things will change back to the forecast we had yesterday. This was just too weird for everything just to drop off the table. 

The only change that I agree with is the timing. This system has slowed considerably to where the flakes will not start flying until early Wednesday morning lasting until late Wednesday night


I know Jason can back me on the following statement and for who ever else can read the models, one run you have a storm and the next run you don't. For it to happen so close it very out of the ordinary.


No change for Friday....yet


----------



## lawnprolawns

Let us know what the next run shows!

If you could, have 3" fall Tuesday from 7-11pm, that would be great.


----------



## 2FAST4U

I'm so confused!!!  I'll take your word xpress be checking back in tomorrow to see whats up with the forcast.


----------



## snow plowman

im so confused to. will keep checking back to


----------



## TheXpress2002

Trust me I am baffled


----------



## smoore45

Mark Oomkes;703323 said:


> Don't do that, then you'd look like jetskiboy.


I must be missing something...

never mind, i got it. Little slow on the uptake today...


----------



## GreenAcresFert

lawnprolawns;703452 said:


> If you could, have 3" fall Tuesday from 7-11pm, that would be great.


I'd like to cast my vote for these time frames to please. I'm sure you can work this out Xpress. Thanks


----------



## flykelley

smoore45;703685 said:


> I must be missing something...


Yes you had to look fast, I knew that picture won't be up here long. They were just wacking jetskiboy and having some fun.

Regards Mike


----------



## lawnprolawns

TheXpress2002;703469 said:


> Trust me I am baffled


Uh oh. Now what!


----------



## lawnprolawns

maybe xpress isn't allowed to be the official weatherman?


----------



## Mike_PS

everything is fine with Xpress's posting ability so he should be fine with continuing on as your weatherman :salute:


----------



## Bigmikesseasonal

*Superior*

Hey Paul, We have ordered a hydrometer to test are liquid I'm not sure its even 23% which is what they say the brine is on the low end! I may go back to using Liquidow by Dow Chem like I use too 32% Cal per gal. Dow specs Iknow it works alot better than brine and it is regulated to their specs. Downfall is it cost more. When it was cold last year I had a lot better results than I have been getting out of this last batch of brine! Mike


----------



## Superior L & L

You should try the stuff i've been using. It was 7 degress out one morning and it worked great. It doesnt hurt to give it a shot. Its probably cheaper than your paying also, which doesnt hurt o save some $$$$


----------



## Sharpcut 1

Looks like the big HIGH above us pushed the storm south. Even it does.nt like the cold weather!!!


----------



## Bigmikesseasonal

Superior L & L;703779 said:


> You should try the stuff i've been using. It was 7 degress out one morning and it worked great. It doesnt hurt to give it a shot. Its probably cheaper than your paying also, which doesnt hurt o save some $$$$


I will know if there watering it down once we check the density! I can get Liquidow 32% for about .43 gal delivered min 5,000 gal price! Mike PS this stuff works just like bag pealdow and I dont have to worry about refreeze! Been paying .28 a gal. for brine. I have used approx. 14,000 gal so far this season!


----------



## sefh

Well Xpress when and if you do come back after looking at the models again and maybe a few let us know what you think. I wouldn't mind having a little snow down here by the line.


----------



## Jason Pallas

sefh - I can tell you this much..... you'll get more snow than the rest of us to the North on this one....


----------



## sefh

Lets hope so. The last event you guys had up there in Ann Arbor area I only had 1.5''. So if we do get some snow down here I'm availble to help if anyone needs it.


----------



## Keith_480231

Are we getting snow or ice ??


----------



## Keith_480231

By the way Hi Jason and Happy New Year to all 
Carrie


----------



## snow_man_48045

sefh;703936 said:


> Lets hope so. The last event you guys had up there in Ann Arbor area I only had 1.5''. So if we do get some snow down here I'm availble to help if anyone needs it.


I hope it hits you hard down there. Seems you have been in a dry slot all season thus far.
BRING ON THE SNOW FOR SEFH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bigmikesseasonal

Keith_480231;703954 said:


> Are we getting snow or ice ??


My guess Snow


----------



## lawnprolawns

From NOAA.. with Tuesday night being less than 20 hours away and from what they're saying, it seems that this could be a bit of a dud like last Tuesday/Wednesday.

Even if we get 1.5" I'll probably push everything, to keep all the residentials happy, since they didn't get cleared last week.

_Tuesday Night: Snow likely. Cloudy, with a low around 26. East southeast wind between 3 and 10 mph. Chance of precipitation is 70%. New snow accumulation of 1 to 2 inches possible.

Wednesday: Occasional snow. High near 29. Calm wind becoming west between 12 and 15 mph. Winds could gust as high as 23 mph. Chance of precipitation is 80%. New snow accumulation of less than a half inch possible.

Wednesday Night: A 40 percent chance of snow showers. Cloudy, with a low around 20. West northwest wind between 16 and 18 mph, with gusts as high as 26 mph. _


----------



## Leisure Time LC

lawnprolawns;703985 said:


> From NOAA.. with Tuesday night being less than 20 hours away and from what they're saying, it seems that this could be a bit of a dud like last Tuesday/Wednesday.
> 
> Even if we get 1.5" I'll probably push everything, to keep all the residentials happy, since they didn't get cleared last week.
> 
> _Tuesday Night: Snow likely. Cloudy, with a low around 26. East southeast wind between 3 and 10 mph. Chance of precipitation is 70%. New snow accumulation of 1 to 2 inches possible.
> 
> Wednesday: Occasional snow. High near 29. Calm wind becoming west between 12 and 15 mph. Winds could gust as high as 23 mph. Chance of precipitation is 80%. New snow accumulation of less than a half inch possible.
> 
> Wednesday Night: A 40 percent chance of snow showers. Cloudy, with a low around 20. West northwest wind between 16 and 18 mph, with gusts as high as 26 mph. _


I think it is going to be a dud. It looks like the high is definetly keeping this thing to the south of us..


----------



## Luther

Anyone else notice Rock Salt USA's forum is gone.

I miss Bob already..........his polite, coherent and considerate responses to inquiries were one of a kind. His cronies were also very informative and professional. xysport 

R.I.P.


----------



## smoore45

Radar looks like there could be something coming up from Indiana in a few hours. Keep an eye out for your zero tolerance accounts guys.


----------



## lawnprolawns

TCLA;704121 said:


> Anyone else notice Rock Salt USA's forum is gone.
> 
> I miss Bob already..........his polite, coherent and considerate responses to inquiries were one of a kind. His cronies were also very informative and professional. xysport
> 
> R.I.P.


Where were they out of?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Superior L & L;703779 said:


> You should try the stuff i've been using. It was 7 degress out one morning and it worked great. It doesnt hurt to give it a shot. Its probably cheaper than your paying also, which doesnt hurt o save some $$$$


Getting a load today, thanks for the info Paul.


----------



## Jason Pallas

Word of caution /advice - check your plows. My bet is that there are a couple out there with frozen plow fluid this a.m. It was CCCCCCOLD early the morning - 'bout 4 degrees or so when I fed the horses and went to take the kids to catch the bus. Better to find out now - than when you've got to go plow.


----------



## smoore45

Jason Pallas;704229 said:


> Better to find out now - than when you've got to go plow.


That is a catchy phrase. xysport You could make an informational video for plow maintenence.


----------



## TheXpress2002

Alright...

Depending on when this POS gets here I feel we could see 1-3 inches tonight. I say this because I do not believe sleet will mix in until tomorrow if it at all does. Then tomorrow will be an addtional 1-2 inches for areas north of 96. 

Obviously areas to the south will recieve the snow first and track its way northward. I believe areas to the north and on eastside will get more snow than south and west because of the tracking of the storm.

At least this will be an easy push then some salt to melt the rest.

Sorry guys I am still baffled that his drop off the table.


----------



## TheXpress2002

On another note...

Nothing has changed yet with Friday's storm. It is a given clipper that will come down late Friday and taper off into Saturday morning. There are still a few more on the table for Sunday night Monday, and something around mid week. Temps begin to plummet Saturday and will fall close to zero for lows by the beginning of the week. After next Saturday though we look to have our usual January warm up. Expect that to last about 10 days. I know I will be keeping an eye on that because I want to get the hell out of dodge and go somewhere warm.


----------



## bigjeeping

TheXpress2002;704290 said:


> I know I will be keeping an eye on that because I want to get the hell out of dodge and go somewhere warm.


PPPPPLease keep us posted on the warm-up. I need to get out of Dodge too. Fast!


----------



## alternative

Dud- back to sleep


----------



## smoore45

bigjeeping;704325 said:


> PPPPPLease keep us posted on the warm-up. I need to get out of Dodge too. Fast!


Me too, but I must have some sort of sickness because I always head somewhere that has more snow!!! Maybe I am just in the right line of work.


----------



## Five Star Lawn Care LLC

is that snow reaching the ground on the west side of the state?.......Anyonepurpleboupurplebou


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Five Star Lawn Care LLC;704333 said:


> is that snow reaching the ground on the west side of the state?.......Anyonepurpleboupurplebou


Isn't quite here yet, but my radar (that gives weather conditions) is not showing any snow in MI yet, only Chicago and Ft Wayne.

Hitting some real dry air as well, so I think most of it is virgo. (sp?)


----------



## Eastside Eric

radar shows snow almost to ann arbor, anything hitting the ground yet?


----------



## TheXpress2002

Few flakes falling in Canton nothing to be concerned with though


----------



## smoore45

Watch some of the snow bands that are moving through the area. I just had to send a guy out to New Boston to do some salting.


----------



## Milwaukee

Got snow now 1/2" but still snow crazy.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Temps must be going up, because the humidity is dropping. 

It's actually cleared up since a couple hours ago.  Quite a few breaks in the clouds and very thin cloud cover. 

I'm seeing a fizzle in the future.


----------



## tom_mccauley

light snow in coldwater


----------



## lawnprolawns

Looks like the rest of this week might require a LOT of salt, and a little plowing. 

Maybe by Saturday the residentials will have 2" built up and I can hit them then  Hopefully the weather wont be that annoying. With any luck I'll be able to hit everything tonight/tomorrow morning and keep everyone happy.


----------



## terrapro

MAN, am i flippin bored! :crying:


----------



## amar

Has anyone been approached buy somone in a parking lot asking you if you want a home theater system. Today is the third time this happened to me. They say they got them free leftovers from a job. They are probably stolen.


----------



## Do It All Do It Right

amar;704576 said:


> Has anyone been approached buy somone in a parking lot asking you if you want a home theater system. Today is the third time this happened to me. They say they got them free leftovers from a job. They are probably stolen.


Yeah they have some off brand stuff. One approached my guies in the spring. One of my guies was interested, but he called home and his buddy never heard of the company they were selling.


----------



## sefh

It's all stolen stuff. Stay away from it. It's very HOT!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tscape

It's actually fake stuff. It is about the quality of the props they use in a furniture store to look like stereos and VCR's. It is facsimilie stereo equipment. Caveat Emptor.


----------



## Scenic Lawnscape

There was a story on the news not to long ago about these "stereo's" they said to get the make and model and plate number if you can and call the police

They are all stolen and they have also tried to rob people as they go to pay for it or follow them home


----------



## Runner

LOL! I have heard and dealt with these kind of things numerous times over the years. When I worked with the dept., people would call, and say they were robbed. The sellers would have a nice system...The people went to buy it, and the seller would then say there is more....Follow us to our apartment, and we will bring the rest right out. The sellers would go in, and never come out. They were out the back doors with the money and gone way before the call was made. Others, would buy this great system of major brand name, take it home and it wouldn't work. When they took it somewhere to have it looked at, they were told what the real deal was...they spent a whole lot of money for a brand name case...with a junk theater system in it - one that didn't work, at that. many times, it was Bose. they do the same with watches. Somewhere, people are able to get Rolex cases. they put a 1 or 2 dollar watch in it, and they're all set. I would laugh every time I would see one and have to explain to the people about the sweep of the second hand is the giveaway.


----------



## Eastside Eric

amar;704576 said:


> Has anyone been approached buy somone in a parking lot asking you if you want a home theater system. Today is the third time this happened to me. They say they got them free leftovers from a job. They are probably stolen.


This is the same scam they use to pull with big speaker systems. Drive around in a van and approach anyone they can, and the speakers were either junk or not even operable but you had the nice little Bose or Jensen nameplate on them!


----------



## TheXpress2002

On the go right now...

Quick update...

1 inch tonight

1-2 inches tomorrow

1-2 inches tomorrow night now.

This has slowed down considerably.

Hope this update helps


----------



## snow_man_48045

so we will be lucky to see 3 0r 4 by Wed night. Woo hooo guess its money for the new year. That it is if they have any left after 08's invoices


----------



## Eastside Eric

It doesn't look like we will even see 1" tonight, all staying south of us.


----------



## 2FAST4U

Looks like its anyone's guess on this storm (if we can call it that) as far as snow fall amount and time line. :realmad:

But on a greener not I see that the MGIA Trade Show is coming back to Novi again this year. March 3rd&4th Aready think'n about going to it I missed it last year.:crying: Just a head's up guys hope to see some of you there.


----------



## lawnprolawns

2FAST4U;704828 said:


> Looks like its anyone's guess on this storm (if we can call it that) as far as snow fall amount and time line. :realmad:


Storm? I dont see anything

Whats up with these duds?


----------



## Superior L & L

2FAST4U;704828 said:


> But on a greener not I see that the MGIA Trade Show is coming back to Novi again this year. March 3rd&4th Aready think'n about going to it I missed it last year.:crying: Just a head's up guys hope to see some of you there.


Where was it last year ?? At least we know we will have snow on the 3-4th of March


----------



## sefh

Just getting freezing rain down south here.


----------



## snow_man_48045

2FAST4U;704828 said:


> Looks like its anyone's guess on this storm (if we can call it that) as far as snow fall amount and time line. :realmad:
> 
> But on a greener not I see that the MGIA Trade Show is coming back to Novi again this year. March 3rd&4th Aready think'n about going to it I missed it last year.:crying: Just a head's up guys hope to see some of you there.


Ditto on the snow Paul!! Always though it was dumb that it was in early March. Snowed last year so did not make it. Last day of the show I opt to  Most displays on last day are packing up and working on getting out anyway!


----------



## Superior L & L

snow_man_48045;704964 said:


> Ditto on the snow Paul!! Always though it was dumb that it was in early March. Snowed last year so did not make it. Last day of the show I opt to  Most displays on last day are packing up and working on getting out anyway!


It snowed the year before real good also. Its pritty much the same people and same products every year


----------



## lawnprolawns

Salt time. 

I was on my way home from somewhere and slid right through an intersection doing about 15 mph. Tried braking, nothing. Tried turning, nothing. Seriously.. I was only going 15 and it took me about 200 yards to stop. (Slight downhill) Then I tried to drive and barely moved. This was all with brand new tires. 

So.. Im going out to do a light salt app in our sub just for traction, and then we'll see what comes later.


----------



## Superior L & L

Channel 7 just said roads are crappy


----------



## TheXpress2002

Urgent - winter weather message
national weather service detroit/pontiac mi
950 pm est tue jan 6 2009

...light freezing drizzle and snow overnight...

.light precipitation will continue developing overnight as a weak
low pressure system tracks across the northern ohio valley. This
precipitation will fall as a mix of freezing drizzle and snow.
While snow accumulation will be minimal...many untreated roadways
will be susceptible to minor icing overnight.

Miz063-068>070-075-076-082-083-071300-
/o.new.kdtx.ww.y.0001.090107t0250z-090107t1300z/
st. Clair-livingston-oakland-macomb-washtenaw-wayne-lenawee-
monroe-
including the cities of...port huron...howell...pontiac...
Warren...ann arbor...detroit...adrian...monroe
950 pm est tue jan 6 2009

...winter weather advisory in effect until 8 am est wednesday...

The national weather service in detroit/pontiac has issued a
winter weather advisory for light freezing drizzle and snow...
Which is in effect until 8 am est wednesday.

Light snow and areas of freezing drizzle will move across the area
overnight. Snow accumulation will remain minimal. However...this
precipitation will result in minor icing of some area roadways...
Creating hazardous driving conditions.

A winter weather advisory means that periods of snow...sleet...or
freezing rain will cause travel difficulties. Be prepared for
slippery roads and limited visibilities...and use caution while
driving.


----------



## smoore45

Superior L & L;705181 said:


> Channel 7 just said roads are crappy


That is an understatement! 275 is basically closed south of 94 and 75 closed starting in Brownstown. I have been salting my ass off for that last few hours because this ice is baaaaaad!


----------



## eatonpaving

*road's and walks are bad in westland....salting in about 2 hour's..*


----------



## Bigmikesseasonal

Liquid is hitting the pavement at 4:30 AM in Milford! & Hartland


----------



## GreenAcresFert

Just walked out in my driveway because I saw a county truck out my window and its a sheet of ice in Ypsi


----------



## Lawn Vet

May want to go early to avoid morning commuters. I hit mine already cause I doubt it'll be washed away by morning. The roads suck and those who don't know what they're doing...say they come from a country that doesn't have ice or where women aren't allowed to drive (okay that was harsh)...will find your truck like a fly on stink. Stay safe! And if anyone knows where I can find Santa these days let me know, my buddy needs his revenge


----------



## GreenAcresFert

I think I'm going at 2, to get it done and go to bed.


----------



## terrapro

alittle slick out there and truck is frozen over. going to go check out the lots


----------



## dsteve12

5:00AM PLYMOUTH / CANTON / LIVONIA UPDATE

Went out at 3:30. Main roads between NW Plymouth and NW Livonia had all been salted -- expressways were nice. Parking lots needed treatment, but the ice was very thin and easily managed. I wish it would have snowed 2-inches... But money is money. Time to go to real job...


----------



## GreenAcresFert

Salted everything in Ypsi/A2. very thin ice, but slick, barely used any salt. Guess it makes up for the days when I got to melt down an inch.


----------



## flykelley

Hi Guys
Just got in from salting, headed out at 4:00 am and most roads are already salted, but the lots are slick. It started snowing while I was out so that took a little extra salt. Headed to bed for a nap.

Regards Mike


----------



## lawnprolawns

I did my first salt app at about 12 and just checked it.. not quite as clean as i'd like but it's just intersections in a sub. and they're not real slick. Once it's driven over it ought to clear up.

Messed with some liquid cal. tonight. Worked pretty well, even on the ice. I ended up doing a light salting on the lot afterwards just because it was a little slick and the wet ice didn't help the cal. 

Goodnight. or Morning.. 

Xpress, any thoughts on snow for the next day or two? You mentioned 1-2 tonight i believe.


----------



## TheXpress2002

Sorry guys. If the freezing rain/drizzle would have been snow it prolly would have been around an inch. I received a good coating here in Canton and Livonia. A2 just had the frozen precip. Salt took care of everything. 

If you look on radar you can see the wrap around to the west of us. Around an inch today for those surfaces that have not been treated. 1-2 inches tonight but that will be based on 
how fast this system moves out.


Friday snow begins around 1pm and continues until Saturday at 1pm. Seems to be a general 2-4 maybe 3-5 extremely high ratio snow (light and fluffy)

Keep open Sunday night Monday morning. There is potential for more systems next week. It looks though that the southern and northern jet might merge meaning a good chance of snow.


----------



## Leisure Time LC

No reason to apologize Xpress. We all new something was going to happen and we were ready for it, rather it be ice or snow.....wesportwesport Thanks


----------



## Bigmikesseasonal

Leisure Time Are you guys using 32% Liquidow or Cal. Brine Solutions


----------



## Leisure Time LC

Bigmikesseasonal;705586 said:


> Leisure Time Are you guys using 32% Liquidow or Cal. Brine Solutions


We are using Well Brine from Suburban Oil in Taylor and I have had great results so far.


----------



## esshakim

were did you get the 16jet boom from?


----------



## Leisure Time LC

esshakim;705822 said:


> were did you get the 16jet boom from?


From Suburban Oil in Taylor, and it works awesome


----------



## esshakim

thats sweet. i bought my system from there but i dont have the 16jet spray system


----------



## Lawn Vet

amar;704576 said:


> Has anyone been approached buy somone in a parking lot asking you if you want a home theater system. Today is the third time this happened to me. They say they got them free leftovers from a job. They are probably stolen.


I was approached at Sam's Club in Canton today. They were in a black Dodge. I told them no and that I knew what they were doing. Passenger replied with something smart like "what's that [email protected]&er". Got in my truck and went to dial the po-po but didn't have the #. They quickly left the parking lot anyway. I had about a half-dozen couples staring at me wondering what had just happened.

On a lighter note...it is finally snowing enough to turn some surfaces white!


----------



## TheXpress2002

Yeah here in Canton all the roadways are re-covered. Just drove by a few of the properties and they are starting to re-cover. The residentials will have to be done in the morning.


----------



## Plow Dude

TheXpress2002;706164 said:


> Yeah here in Canton all the roadways are re-covered. Just drove by a few of the properties and they are starting to re-cover. The residentials will have to be done in the morning.


Think we'll get enough to plow the residentials in the morning? Hodak said we have the potential for up to 6" on Friday. Atleast 2-4."


----------



## bigjeeping

TheXpress2002;706164 said:


> Yeah here in Canton all the roadways are re-covered. Just drove by a few of the properties and they are starting to re-cover. The residentials will have to be done in the morning.


think we will get 2"?


----------



## TheXpress2002

bigjeeping;706232 said:


> think we will get 2"?


Not on the areas you treated today. Those you will need to re-salt. Any residentials that were not done or treated will need to be done tomorrow. I have enough snow here that I can not see grass blades


----------



## bigjeeping

I figured so much with salting commercials again... have 1" on untreated surfaces at the moment in a2. need 2" to plow residentials.. fingers crossed payup


----------



## 2FAST4U

Superior L & L;704941 said:


> Where was it last year ?? At least we know we will have snow on the 3-4th of March


think it was in Novi last year too


----------



## P&M Landscaping

2" down in Grosse Ile.


----------



## TheXpress2002

I now have a good 2" here in Canton at the house. I dont know what shape the commercials are in, but it is still coming down hard. By the looks of the radar and the band that is coming across this looks to add a little tonight. The heavy band is right inbetween 96 and 94. I would not be suprised to see 2" inbetween this area.

Get the plows ready ladies....


----------



## Milwaukee

got 3" now

and will plow tomorrow in morning


----------



## Lawn Vet

TheXpress2002;706437 said:


> I now have a good 2" here in Canton at the house..


Wow, cause I only have 1/2" here in Canton at the house (measured on walks and drive). I'm between Cherry Hill and Palmer just west of 275. Whereabouts are you?

I'm seeing 1-3" tonight being called for, 1.5" between now and 7a.m. Hope it comes. Time for some less-than-restful sleep.


----------



## 2FAST4U

> I'm seeing 1-3" tonight being called for, 1.5" between now and 7a.m. Hope it comes. Time for some less-than-restful sleep.


you can say that again

Im up here east of 94 between 21 and 23 mile and there MIGHT be 1/2" tops!!! Hope we get to plow in the morning payup

on a side note TANGO and I built a spray unit today. Had watering tank in storage so we put her in the truck and went down to see metro and picked up 100gallons. Spray boom we built was kind of a joke, (just used stuff we had lining around) but it worked O.K. TANGO was picking up the right stuff tonight so we can try it out tomorrow. check for the picks over in the equipment thread for Watson's Landscaping.

SEE YA


----------



## lawnprolawns

Here in Novi there's maybe 3/4 in some places. Not much though. Stuff I salted in the morning is covered, but I dont want to go salt if there's still 1-2 coming. I'd like a real storm please.


----------



## snow plowman

do any of u guys now if a bob cat m610 is any good for moveing snow and what not im looking at geting one. any help thx oh it has the 20 h.p. gas motor in it i do light plowing justneed it for moveing snow banks ???


----------



## Plow Dude

TheXpress2002;706437 said:


> I now have a good 2" here in Canton at the house. I dont know what shape the commercials are in, but it is still coming down hard. By the looks of the radar and the band that is coming across this looks to add a little tonight. The heavy band is right inbetween 96 and 94. I would not be suprised to see 2" inbetween this area.
> 
> Get the plows ready ladies....


Thats crazy that you have 2 inches in Canton. I'm less than 10 miles from you and I don't even have 1/2 an inch on the ground and its a quarter after 12:00 already.


----------



## smoore45

Just got finished with plowing a solid 2" downriver. This on again, off again, 1/2" here, ice there, oh now go plow...has kicked by butt these past couple days.  Time to get some sleep.


----------



## terrapro

right at 2" here in mid-livingston county


----------



## TheXpress2002

Everyones plowing AA still snowing


----------



## Lawn Vet

Just did a run out to check AA.
Some 2" even spread and some bare mixed with 3-4" drifts.
We're hitting ours now.


----------



## Do It All Do It Right

snow plowman;706631 said:


> do any of u guys now if a bob cat m610 is any good for moveing snow and what not im looking at geting one. any help thx oh it has the 20 h.p. gas motor in it i do light plowing justneed it for moveing snow banks ???


How much are they asking for it. It's all what you do with it. Here's one


----------



## Eastside Eric

far eastside (GP,st.clair shores) has only 3/4 - 1 inch on untreated surfaces, 1/4 to 1/2 on stuff I salted yesterday


----------



## snow plowman

thay wont 3300 for it


----------



## sefh

That's a good price for it as long as it's in pretty good shape.


----------



## Allor Outdoor

Hey Guys,
I am sure some of you already know, but I was told earlier this morning by Angelo's that they are raising their salt prices to $125.00/ton as of 8:00am this morning. Luckily I got in there around 7:00am and was able to pick up a few tons for $99.00.
Also at the Farmington location they at best had 20 tons left in their pile...they said they were getting more, but who knows when.
They also told me that the Wixom location now has bulk salt as well, although it is that brown salt from the United Kingdom.

Just thought I would give you guys a heads up on it all!


----------



## terrapro

just got in, ended up being 2-4" depending on location. not a bad push nice and light. wouldnt mind another one of these friday night.

anyone ever order anything from sirennet.com? just wondering how long shipping usally takes to get here to MI


----------



## Scenic Lawnscape

terrapro;706889 said:


> just got in, ended up being 2-4" depending on location. not a bad push nice and light. wouldnt mind another one of these friday night.
> 
> anyone ever order anything from sirennet.com? just wondering how long shipping usally takes to get here to MI


I ordered a light bar on the 3rd and they say it wont be here untill the 12th. I should have paid the few extra dollars and had it shipped 2 day. It was shipped out first thing monday though, so it seems that they are on top of the order process


----------



## superiorsnowrem

did u guys do residentials today? It was border line for me for the 2 inch trigger in ann arbor and ended doing some of them


----------



## bigjeeping

superiorsnowrem;707105 said:


> did u guys do residentials today? It was border line for me for the 2 inch trigger in ann arbor and ended doing some of them


Starting hitting A2 residentials around 4am. Had a good 2-3" on them. Northern A2 was a hit a bit more..


----------



## TheXpress2002

Well this morning started off on the wrong foot. One of my guys jumps into one of the trucks and the battery is dead, even though I started it yesterday and ran it for 20 mins. Then proceeds to pop the hood and the cable breaks at the latch without it popping. So needless to say I have a useless truck sitting there while I desperately need it. Was able to get all the commercials done by 7:45 about 45 mins late. Besides the hip-cup first thing this was an awesome push. All my properties including residentials got pushed and salted with a little help from the sun.

FRIDAY NIGHT - SATURDAY NIGHT

If the low tracks to the south which would draw more moisture I would say everywhere SOUTH of 59 could see 4-8 inches with the lower amounts to the north heavier to the south. Right now that is the track. A VERY high ratio fluffy snowfall. 

Then we have Sunday night Monday and Tuesday night Wednesday.


----------



## TheXpress2002

Does anyone know how to pop a hood on a F-250 without that cable and no gap to access the latch?


----------



## sefh

bigjeeping;707108 said:


> Starting hitting A2 residentials around 4am. Had a good 2-3" on them. Northern A2 was a hit a bit more..


Just curious how your getting away with that in A2. I didn't think you could drop a plow in the city of A2 until after 7 am. Well that's at least what the guys that plow our parking lots tell us.


----------



## Milwaukee

TheXpress2002;707117 said:


> Does anyone know how to pop a hood on a F-250 without that cable and no gap to access the latch?


You didn't spray anything to keep latch smooth?

yes but very tight. Done on 93 F350 that was fun when latch was solid rust tight.


----------



## TheXpress2002

sefh;707120 said:


> Just curious how your getting away with that in A2. I didn't think you could drop a plow in the city of A2 until after 7 am. Well that's at least what the guys that plow our parking lots tell us.


There would be no way. That city is paralyzed with an inch on the ground. Have you even been on 94 at State Street at 8:30am? It's like a parking lot party where you drink your coffee and read the morning paper and thats without snow. If I am not out in AA by 3 and leaving by 7:30 I mind as well not bother pushing until the end of the day....lol


----------



## terrapro

Scenic Lawnscape;706926 said:


> I ordered a light bar on the 3rd and they say it wont be here untill the 12th. I should have paid the few extra dollars and had it shipped 2 day. It was shipped out first thing monday though, so it seems that they are on top of the order process


thanks, yeah i orderd a rotator beacon last night to replace my burnt out strobe so hopefully i see it next week.


----------



## sefh

TheXpress2002;707135 said:


> There would be no way. That city is paralyzed with an inch on the ground. Have you even been on 94 at State Street at 8:30am? It's like a parking lot party where you drink your coffee and read the morning paper and thats without snow. If I am not out in AA by 3 and leaving by 7:30 I mind as well not bother pushing until the end of the day....lol


HAHA... I drive from Blissfield to A2 everyday. I leave my house at 6:00 am to be at work by 7:30am. I feel your pain. Yes this city is one of the worst when it comes to salting and plowing the roads.


----------



## bigjeeping

sefh;707120 said:


> Just curious how your getting away with that in A2. I didn't think you could drop a plow in the city of A2 until after 7 am. Well that's at least what the guys that plow our parking lots tell us.


What you heard was probably referring to A2's noise ordinance which prohibits "the operation of power tools or equipment between 10PM and 7AM."

I have a couple of com. properties right on Main St that I have been doing for 5 years.. usually hit them about 4 am every time. Not to mention about 60 residential accounts in the city of AA.. which are usually DONE by 7am.

If they ever start enforcing the ordinance I guess I would have to file a noise permit, 8 days in advance, for every property we service. lol what a mess that would be. :crying:


----------



## bigjeeping

Link to A2 Noise Permit for anyone who is worried and wants to fill one out.... j/k 

http://www.a2gov.org/government/city_administration/City_Clerk/Documents/NoisePermit.pdf


----------



## Scenic Lawnscape

TheXpress2002;707117 said:


> Does anyone know how to pop a hood on a F-250 without that cable and no gap to access the latch?


crowbar

if you go under the dash you should be able to grab the cable with some pliers and pull it open


----------



## flykelley

TheXpress2002;707115 said:


> Well this morning started off on the wrong foot. One of my guys jumps into one of the trucks and the battery is dead, even though I started it yesterday and ran it for 20 mins. Then proceeds to pop the hood and the cable breaks at the latch without it popping. So needless to say I have a useless truck sitting there while I desperately need it. Was able to get all the commercials done by 7:45 about 45 mins late. Besides the hip-cup first thing this was an awesome push. All my properties including residentials got pushed and salted with a little help from the sun.
> 
> FRIDAY NIGHT - SATURDAY NIGHT
> 
> If the low tracks to the south which would draw more moisture I would say everywhere SOUTH of 59 could see 4-8 inches with the lower amounts to the north heavier to the south. Right now that is the track. A VERY high ratio fluffy snowfall.
> 
> Then we have Sunday night Monday and Tuesday night Wednesday.


You know Xpress its starting to look like Dec all over, all we need is a couple big storms.

Regards Mike


----------



## snow_man_48045

Scenic Lawnscape;707204 said:


> crowbar
> 
> if you go under the dash you should be able to grab the cable with some pliers and pull it open


Ditto on the pliers or vise grips. Might have to cut away some of the plastic bs to get to the cabel. Don't worry about damageing it. Every thing comes complete with handel ect. from Ford parts. I know this as I had to replace the one on our F450 about a month ago. 
When putting new one on Lube/Fluid Fill the crap out of laches and hinges !!

Scott


----------



## Lawn Vet

sefh;707120 said:


> Just curious how your getting away with that in A2. I didn't think you could drop a plow in the city of A2 until after 7 am. Well that's at least what the guys that plow our parking lots tell us.


Noise ordinance allows for "emergency services" which includes snow removal to occur at any hour. It also doesn't distinguish between us and city/county trucks. I dealt with this last year with two separate customers' neighbors in A2. That is, unless they changed it this year.
And Xpress is right, it blows after 7. That's why I like the fast falling evening storms where we can start before 2 a.m. Looks like Friday will be a lollygagger. At least we won't be guessing if we should plow, just when.


----------



## sefh

That would work unless the cable broke under the hoop instead of under the dash. It sounded like it was under the hood (or at least that is what I assumed).


----------



## lawnprolawns

Today was nice and relaxed. I pushed all but a few residentials.. salted, and now the sun is doing it's job. Half of the stuff only had 1" or so, but I wanted the sun to melt all the drives, so I got the top snow off. I wish everyone would pay to have their homes salted!

Hopefully Friday will be nice and light also, and have good timing. Hmm.. that's asking too much.


----------



## lawnprolawns

Speaking of noise ordinances, how early do you guys do residentials? Both with plows/shovels or snow blowers? I've gotten a few neighbors yelling out their windows saying they're going to call the police because we woke their kids up.. or something like that.

Part of me feels bad, but at the same time, if you get woken up even 5 times.. there's 361 other nights you can sleep. Get over it people..


----------



## Milwaukee

I be there around 8 p.m. t open your hood with screwdrive.


hard to pull string from cable if latch are solid rust.

screwdrive go under radiator open lock latch then it will open. it get 1-2 min to do instead crawl under driver to find cable that would be 10-20 min


----------



## TheXpress2002

Urgent - winter weather message
national weather service detroit/pontiac mi
307 pm est thu jan 8 2009

...winter storm to bring several inches of snow to portions of
southeast michigan...

.a strong low pressure system developing across the southern
plains on friday will move northeast through the ohio valley on
saturday. Several inches of snow will fall ahead and north of the
low as it passes to the south of michigan. The heaviest snow will
fall south of m-59 where 5 to 8 inches are possible...with lesser
amounts further north. The heaviest activity is expected to fall
friday night and early saturday morning...as the low moves through
the northern ohio river valley.

Miz068>070-075-076-082-083-090415-
/o.new.kdtx.ws.a.0001.090109t2000z-090111t0000z/
livingston-oakland-macomb-washtenaw-wayne-lenawee-monroe-
including the cities of...howell...pontiac...warren...ann arbor...
Detroit...adrian...monroe
307 pm est thu jan 8 2009

...winter storm watch in effect from friday afternoon through
saturday evening...

The national weather service in detroit/pontiac has issued a
winter storm watch...which is in effect from friday afternoon
through saturday evening.

Snow will move into the region late friday afternoon and last into
early saturday evening. The snow may be heavy at times friday
night and saturday morning. Total snowfall accumulations of 5 to 8
inches are possible...mainly south of m-59.

A winter storm watch means there is a potential for significant
snow accumulations that may impact travel. Continue to monitor
the latest forecasts.

$$

kurimski


----------



## Lawn Vet

lawnprolawns;707244 said:


> Speaking of noise ordinances, how early do you guys do residentials? Both with plows/shovels or snow blowers? I've gotten a few neighbors yelling out their windows saying they're going to call the police because we woke their kids up.. or something like that.
> 
> Part of me feels bad, but at the same time, if you get woken up even 5 times.. there's 361 other nights you can sleep. Get over it people..


We try to avoid snowblowers before 7 but if the snow is heavy or we're behind anything might go. The way I've dealt with such complaints is to ask the homeowner how they feel. Usually they laugh and say they've never even heard us. You have to balance keeping your customers satisfied with good will to neighbors/potential customers. What I don't do is argue with the neighbor - get them to see your side, how you don't control the weather/timing, etc. and that you get paid so your customer can get out of their driveway when they have to go to work...and that you need to have x number of clients off to work happy to pay the bills. If that doesn't work I hand them a card and tell them to have the president of their homeowners association or even their local P.D. call me if it really is an issue. Neither have called me to date. Thick skin and warm coats - prerequisite for this job!


----------



## snow_man_48045

Milwaukee;707247 said:


> I be there around 8 p.m. t open your hood with screwdrive.
> 
> hard to pull string from cable if latch are solid rust.
> 
> screwdrive go under radiator open lock latch then it will open. it get 1-2 min to do instead crawl under driver to find cable that would be 10-20 min


Hmm to much maintenance ehh! Might have to take the grile off so Express Doesn't have to buy that too, with a new cable Assembly and a case of FF.
Ours broke off at the handle in the cab no rust any where on the cable. Cable ran thru fire wall then ontop of the left fender wheel well under the dame washer solvent bottle.......


----------



## terrapro

Lawn Vet;707291 said:


> Thick skin and warm coats - prerequisite for this job!


ussmileyflag


----------



## Lawn Vet

Reading the following #'s from NWS
Friday 1-2"
Friday night 3-5"
Saturday 2-4"

If my math serves me correctly that's 6-11" and with the timeline it looks to be a mandatory 2 push event Friday night/Sat morning and Saturday night. I like the ratio at least.


----------



## d&rlawncare

HELP with battery issue please. Lights dim and truck stalls when lifting blade up. Then have to JUMP to get running again. Alternator issue or what? its a s-10 with a 6'6" western. new battery last month.


----------



## Scenic Lawnscape

d&rlawncare;707595 said:


> HELP with battery issue please. Lights dim and truck stalls when lifting blade up. Then have to JUMP to get running again. Alternator issue or what? its a s-10 with a 6'6" western. new battery last month.


Alternator Maybe?

Sounds like a bad ground(loose) and when you raise the plow it drains the battery, you can take the alt in to auto zone and have it tested


----------



## sefh

I would like towards a loose connection or bad connection. Its drawing to much juice when lifting the plow. I would check that first.


----------



## lawnprolawns

How would something draw too much amperage when it's loose? Seems like a loose connection would limit the flow of electricity. 

I'd check your alternator. I had one on a truck go bad and the truck would nearly stall with the lights and heat on full.


----------



## Scenic Lawnscape

lawnprolawns;707641 said:


> How would something draw too much amperage when it's loose? Seems like a loose connection would limit the flow of electricity.
> 
> I'd check your alternator. I had one on a truck go bad and the truck would nearly stall with the lights and heat on full.


it wouldn't be drawing too much amprage with a loose connection, there would only be so much to draw before the battery was dead and that would be from a bad connection, that the battery would not be charging right(if the alternator is good)


----------



## lawnprolawns

Sorry.. I thought you were talking about a bad ground on the plow. My bad. That makes sense. 

It's snowing here in Northville.. again.


----------



## d&rlawncare

thanks for all the input so far.


----------



## lawnprolawns

If anyone is messing with liquid systems and is looking for an electric pump, I have a flojet 4.9gpm 12v pump that I'm getting rid of. Only a week old, ended up finding a gas pump for the sprayer. I'm going high volume! I believe they are over 100.00 new, I'll let it go for 75 obo.


----------



## Jason Pallas

dr I had a similar problem years ago - and I chased this problem all year long before I finally found out what it was. THIS is what you need to do - and in this order.
Check the Battery
Check the Alternator
Check the Amp draw from the Plow Elelctrical Motor (very important)
Lastly Check the PSI that the plow hydro system is putting out - you'll need a pressure test gauge.
Somewhere along that test sequence you'll find something that doesn't fit in the correct spec / parameters. Test ALL of them - even if you find that the Battery is dead (first test). The dead battery may be a sympton of a larger problem.In my case I had a battery and an electrical system that was going down - just like yours. We worked backwards (LEARN FROM MY MISTAKE). The issue was a bad O ring (about 15 cents). The bad O ring caused the pump motor to strain to run the hydros (pressure test would have revealed that). The PSIs were low - causing the motor to draw lots of amps - causing the battery to die and also problems with the alternator....... all because of a small O ring. And the thing was that the first thing I recommended was a pressure test - they looked at me like I was crazy. This is one of the reasons we do almost all of our mechanic stuff in-house now. I hope this helps you and sends you in the right direction. I will check back later to see if I can help you some more - post any questions - results. Good luck!


----------



## 2FAST4U

well TANGO and I rebuilt the spray bar and used it this morning after we plowed. Worked great, we used the info the some one on hear said worked for him and it worked for us to.
1/2" pvc - 8' spray bar with 1/8" holes drilled every 3" - one 4 gpm pump - and a 200 gal. tank
ussmileyflag ussmileyflag ussmileyflag


----------



## terrapro

we have a 1/2 of snow on the ground right now and more coming. this was not anticipated :crying:


----------



## Bigmikesseasonal

terrapro;707744 said:


> we have a 1/2 of snow on the ground right now and more coming. this was not anticipated :crying:


Are you guys in Brighton? Oh I see Howell!


----------



## Mark Oomkes

terrapro;707744 said:


> we have a 1/2 of snow on the ground right now and more coming. this was not anticipated :crying:


Sucks doesn't it? Been happening on this side of the state after just about every freakin' storm. Get just enough lake effect to be a nuisance and have to cleanup and\or salt everything after getting the main storm plowed off.

Just once, I'd like to have a storm that just ends. No more accumulation, just sunshine, for 24 hours.


----------



## d&rlawncare

Thanks I will print this out and give it to the guy looking at it. I dont have the time nor the knowledge to do much beyond the basics. I will let you know what happens. Thanks again



Jason Pallas;707725 said:


> dr I had a similar problem years ago - and I chased this problem all year long before I finally found out what it was. THIS is what you need to do - and in this order.
> Check the Battery
> Check the Alternator
> Check the Amp draw from the Plow Elelctrical Motor (very important)
> Lastly Check the PSI that the plow hydro system is putting out - you'll need a pressure test gauge.
> Somewhere along that test sequence you'll find something that doesn't fit in the correct spec / parameters. Test ALL of them - even if you find that the Battery is dead (first test). The dead battery may be a sympton of a larger problem.In my case I had a battery and an electrical system that was going down - just like yours. We worked backwards (LEARN FROM MY MISTAKE). The issue was a bad O ring (about 15 cents). The bad O ring caused the pump motor to strain to run the hydros (pressure test would have revealed that). The PSIs were low - causing the motor to draw lots of amps - causing the battery to die and also problems with the alternator....... all because of a small O ring. And the thing was that the first thing I recommended was a pressure test - they looked at me like I was crazy. This is one of the reasons we do almost all of our mechanic stuff in-house now. I hope this helps you and sends you in the right direction. I will check back later to see if I can help you some more - post any questions - results. Good luck!


----------



## TheXpress2002

Who needs a wake up call or text. I do not like how these bands are setting up.:realmad::realmad::realmad: We are going to be getting a heavy coating tonight, maybe close to an inch. 

I would like to pass on tonight and deal with tomorrow night instead.

OT: Mad props to Milwaukee.... we were able to get the hood open after an hour working on it. One less ulcer now....lol....Thanks bud


----------



## terrapro

Bigmikesseasonal;707753 said:


> Are you guys in Brighton? Oh I see Howell!


1 1/2" now and still coming down hard! darn... trucks arent gassed up :realmad:

guess ill have to go do that before the gas stations close

bigmikesseasonal! all my contracts are in brighton

*awesome milwaukee! way to help a fellow brother out!!!*


----------



## Enviouslawns

*im backkk*

Wats goin on guys?? some of you might remember me from last season on here, then last spring i sold all my lawn and snow stuff, but i miss it way to much so im starting up again this spring. I jumped in blind a few years back when i started it and didnt really know what i was doin, but after i sold my eequiptment, i work at masters green, united, and dynamic. now that i know how to do all aspects. i need some mowers, trailers whips and the list goes on lol. all i have left from my company is a strobe light, shirts, and my toro snow blower. so if anyones got anything for sale lemme know................and by the way EXPRESS, even tho i dont plow anymore i come on here almost everyday for your weather report..keep it up


----------



## Jason Pallas

Alright Milwaukee!!! Way to go! Xpress certainly deserves a favor from his brothers here on PS. He's given us so much. Glad to know that you could help him out - I'm sure that's a weight off his shoulders - given the upcoming snow. Way to go!

Dr - If I can help you anymore on your electrical issue, let me know. I know those Westerns (and Meyer e-47s) pretty damm well and I'm fairly good at troubleshooting plow/electrical issues.


----------



## Jason Pallas

Envious - I've always got lots of equipment for sale. Let me know what you need. I'm just a few miles up the road from you on Romeo Plank. Need walkbehinds, riders, whips, blowers? Got em.


----------



## Enviouslawns

Jason Pallas;707846 said:


> Envious - I've always got lots of equipment for sale. Let me know what you need. I'm just a few miles up the road from you on Romeo Plank. Need walkbehinds, riders, whips, blowers? Got em.


Thanks jason...where about on romeo plank??? im right at 25 n romeo. i need a trailer (open) a 48-52 exmark or scag( hydro hopefully) n whips, blowers, edgers... and about 250 accounts if you dont mind lol...what you got up for grabs right now???


----------



## Allor Outdoor

Hey Guys,
Does anyone here have any updates on the weather/site conditions in West Bloomfield/Walled Lake area?
Thanks!!


----------



## lawnprolawns

Looks like tomorrow morning will be the 3rd full salt app in 3 days.. yikes. And we thought December's bills were high...

NOAA says has snow and cold temps in every day's forecast until next Wednesday. Burr.


----------



## sefh

Good looking out Jason..... I would hate to see someone pay that kind of money for parts and labor to go through what you did and it being a $.15 part. That sounds like my luck.. spend $300 for a $.15 part.


----------



## bigjeeping

sefh;707891 said:


> I would hate to see someone pay that kind of money for parts and labor to go through what you did and it being a $.15 part. That sounds like my luck.. spend $300 for a $.15 part.


How about pay $1700 to install a $200 oil pan?

My F-450 needs the axle and transmission removed to replace the oil pan, which is almost rusted through and leaking bad. The truck is just sitting in the shop waiting for me to cough up the cash. :crying:

I've gotten 2 estimates both close to $1700 parts & labor. Do you guys have any idea for this problem? 99 F-450 7.3 diesel.


----------



## Milwaukee

I am glad to meet you. Can't believe how serious rust it stuck so bad it end bent it

This morning I was test on our 2001 F250 it got me 2-3 min to open but Dad spray in summer so it didn't rust. It just easy to pop if it was not Rust.


almost 1 hour struggle. If it was not for your Dad, tools, and his company truck we would have gave up. Tell your Dad thank for figure how to do. 


Now I will spray any truck's latch that I am work because I do not want this stuff again it PITA:realmad:.


That why I want help because he been give very accurate info but better than weather on t.v. alway incorrect.


I am think buy 90's Ford E250 full of tools after this. Better have more tools for different stuff.


----------



## Milwaukee

bigjeeping;707907 said:


> How about pay $1700 to install a $200 oil pan?
> 
> My F-450 needs the axle and transmission removed to replace the oil pan, which is almost rusted through and leaking bad. The truck is just sitting in the shop waiting for me to cough up the cash. :crying:
> 
> I've gotten 2 estimates both close to $1700 parts & labor. Do you guys have any idea for this problem? 99 F-450 7.3 diesel.


No way

you could jack engine up little and have room to remove pan.


----------



## Bedell Mgmt.

TheXpress2002;707796 said:


> I do not like how these bands are setting up.:realmad::realmad::realmad: We are going to be getting a heavy coating tonight, maybe close to an inch.


1 1/4" down at milford rd & I-96 and still coming down.....

payup


----------



## Jason Pallas

Big Jeeping - trust me on this one. You can rebuild the pan with Seal All and epoxy without replacing it. I've done it - and this pan was rusted out! As long as you've got a little structure left, this will work. Drain the oil first. You need to clean the pan really well with a steel brush and carb cleaner, brake cleaner or electrical motor cleaner. Prep the surface well. CLEAN CLEAN CLEAN. It helps if you can put the truck on a lift- hoist. Use SEAL ALL (Murray's ) to seal the pan with a light coat. This will prevent the oil from leaking through when you epoxy the pan.
After you've sealed the pan (use a hair dryer / halogen light to keep up the temp to get the SEAL ALL and epoxy to harden), mix up some JB Weld or other epoxy sealer to "spackle" the pan. Really slather the pan well - coating it liberally. Continue to coat/spackle/rebuild the pan little by little. With patience and persistence you can basically rebuild the whole pan this way. I've done it twice to two different trucks and saved a ton of money. One was really rusted out - they've both lasted for years!
Trust me - this WILL work and save you a ton of cash. It may seem like slow going at first - mixing a little at a time. Be patient. Prepping it right is a biggie. In the end, you'll have a oil pan thats strong as steel - and resistant to rust. Good luck - hope that helps you out.


----------



## Do It All Do It Right

[How about pay $1700 to install a $200 oil pan?

My F-450 needs the axle and transmission removed to replace the oil pan, which is almost rusted through and leaking bad. The truck is just sitting in the shop waiting for me to cough up the cash. :crying:

I've gotten 2 estimates both close to $1700 parts & labor. Do you guys have any idea for this problem? 99 F-450 7.3 diesel.[/QUOTE]

is it 2wd or 4wd that seems quite high ill take a look at the shop time it would take. 2wd or 4wd would make a big difference


----------



## bigjeeping

jmkr02;707984 said:


> 2wd or 4wd would make a big difference


4WD

JASON - wow, I'll look into that. My only problem is no access to a lift. I can't imaging trying to do that on my back under the truck.


----------



## Milwaukee

Do you have engine crane? You could loose mount on engine to frame then try lift.

that should give enough clearance to remove oil pan and install new oil pan.


----------



## Scenic Lawnscape

Jason

Thats is a great idea and I have heard it before.. Sometimes you just have to creative


----------



## Milwaukee

look this ad again

http://www.network54.com/Forum/237168/thread/1230822046/last-1230822046/Snow+plowing+cheap+in+warren


----------



## terrapro

well im looking at 2-2.5" on the ground here so im heading out!


----------



## TheXpress2002

Live AA webcam....

http://fi.webcams.travel/webcam/1222889471


----------



## terrapro

what an odd snow. i would do a drive and then go to the next one a mile down the road and there would only be a dusting. only did half my route because i was skipping every other one.


----------



## TheXpress2002

The band stayed northward and did not head south like yesterday's did. One of my guys went out for a drive and nothing needed to be done and was able to get a few more Zzzz


----------



## sefh

So maybe down in Lenawee and Monroe County I might have some snow!!!!!!!!!!:redbounce


----------



## Bedell Mgmt.

sefh;708235 said:


> So maybe down in Lenawee and Monroe County I might have some snow!!!!!!!!!!:redbounce


looks like the good "karma" the forum sent you the other day for some snow has worked! 

now to xpress to confirm! (thanks for the forecasts!!!) :waving:


----------



## TheXpress2002

Update:

South of 94 will see closer to 8-10 inches (10 inches Ohio border 8 inches 94)

Between 96 and 94 will see 5-8 inches (5 inches 96 8 inches 94)

Between 59 and 96 will see 3-5 inches (3 inches 59 5 inches 96)

Between 59 and 69 will see 1-3 inches (1 inch by 69 3 inches 59)

This is storm totals ending Saturday afternoon. Snow will begin to fly by noon today maybe a little earlier west. Very light and fluffy


----------



## TheXpress2002

On another note:

NOAA has delcared La Nina is back. Well no shiz. I think all of us here in Michigan could have told you that at the end of November with the amount of snow we have recieved and how the Jet Stream has sat over us now for 2 months.


----------



## Leisure Time LC

TheXpress2002;708285 said:


> Update:
> 
> South of 94 will see closer to 8-10 inches (10 inches Ohio border 8 inches 94)
> 
> Between 96 and 94 will see 5-8 inches (5 inches 96 8 inches 94)
> 
> Between 59 and 96 will see 3-5 inches (3 inches 59 5 inches 96)
> 
> Between 59 and 69 will see 1-3 inches (1 inch by 69 3 inches 59)
> 
> This is storm totals ending Saturday afternoon. Snow will begin to fly by noon today maybe a little earlier west. Very light and fluffy


Boy you are full of good news today


----------



## Mark Oomkes

TheXpress2002;708303 said:


> On another note:
> 
> NOAA has delcared La Nina is back. Well no shiz. I think all of us here in Michigan could have told you that at the end of November with the amount of snow we have recieved and how the Jet Stream has sat over us now for 2 months.


Thank God they're on the ball. Amazing the amount of money we pay for them to tell us what we already know.


----------



## TheXpress2002

Light snow (nothing major) beginning to fall here in Canton.


----------



## Lawn Vet

Curious but this storm, as it shows on radar right now, looks to extend only into mainly central Wisconsin and is moving fairly rapidly. I would think it would be out of here completely by early-to-mid morning tomorrow and not be sticking around as long as is being predicted (NWS says 4p.m.). Am I missing something or could it hit faster/earlier than they are thinking? I suppose this is mainly aimed at Xpress but anyone's welcome to put their $.02 into the fire.


----------



## TheXpress2002

This is only the leading edge of the storm. There are what they call "pinwheels" that wrap around the center of low pressure systems. This is a "pinwheel" that will be out of here by late evening when the low pressure system draws mositure from the south bringing the heavy stuff. This part of the storm has not developed yet, but you will sure be able to watch it blow up this evening as in moves across the midwest.

I hope it does not develop any sooner because areas like Cleveland where this storm will be a full strength will be recieving over a foot.


----------



## Leisure Time LC

TheXpress2002;708499 said:


> This is only the leading edge of the storm. There are what they call "pinwheels" that wrap around the center of low pressure systems. This is a "pinwheel" that will be out of here by late evening when the low pressure system draws mositure from the south bringing the heavy stuff. This part of the storm has not developed yet, but you will sure be able to watch it blow up this evening as in moves across the midwest.
> 
> I hope it does not develop any sooner because areas like Cleveland where this storm will be a full strength will be recieving over a foot.


Xpress,

Do you see this thing going to last until 4pm Saturday and will it stay these fine flakes, like we are seeing here in Canton


----------



## TheXpress2002

Leisure Time LC;708537 said:


> Xpress,
> 
> Do you see this thing going to last until 4pm Saturday and will it stay these fine flakes, like we are seeing here in Canton


It looks like the accumulating snow will be finished by then but flakes will still be flying. Yes it will be these fine flakes but at a higher and much more heavier snow rate after 7pm tonight. The calling for less than an inch will be a joke by rush hour. Do expect atleast 1-2 inches by rush hour.


----------



## Milwaukee

well in Trenton lot snow are fall like crazy now.

What I want is good 1 foot of snow.


----------



## snow plowman

nothing in cadillac mi yet as of 2:15 pm


----------



## TheXpress2002

snow plowman;708616 said:


> nothing in cadillac mi yet as of 2:15 pm


You will prolly not see anything if you are in Cadillac. Little too far north


----------



## brian12281

*residential plowing*

anyone on here interested in a residential house. its in sterling heights on plumbrook between dodge park and schoenherr closer to schoenherr. Its your typical driveway with detached garage and walkway to house in fron and sidewalk out front. We don't do residential anyone more so just trying too help someone else out I guess. email me for address or gimme a call 586-615-9759, [email protected] Thanks Brian.


----------



## TheXpress2002

Few quick comments before I head out to gas everything up:

1) West of us near Chicago they are seeing that the heavier snow was further north than expected about 35 miles. We might need to keep an eye on this for changing storm totals. Heavier snow will start to fall now about 4:00 to 5:00 pm rather than 7:00

2) Past this storm we will need to keep an eye on Sunday night Monday for another clipper

3) Somewhere in the time frame of Tueday Wednesday Thursday is showing that the two jet streams will merge forming what could be a very wide spread snow storm across the country. The problem for us will be that lthe temps for Wednesday and Thursday will be below zero for the lows with single digit highs.

4) Lastly and I think most depressing is that the warm up towards the end of the month I don't think will be arriving. Looking more longe range shows this pattern holding with clipper after clipper after clipper hitting us, with the opportunity for a few to bomb out over us.


----------



## Luther

That's nice.....and the good news is?


----------



## Scenic Lawnscape

TCLA;708670 said:


> That's nice.....and the good news is?


I slept in a holiday express last night


----------



## Plow Dude

Kinda weird, but the Weather Channel for Plymouth now says 1 inch for tonight and 1 inch for tomorrow. How can that be?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

TheXpress2002;708652 said:


> Few quick comments before I head out to gas everything up:
> 
> 1) West of us near Chicago they are seeing that the heavier snow was further north than expected about 35 miles. We might need to keep an eye on this for changing storm totals. Heavier snow will start to fall now about 4:00 to 5:00 pm rather than 7:00
> 
> 2) Past this storm we will need to keep an eye on Sunday night Monday for another clipper
> 
> 3) Somewhere in the time frame of Tueday Wednesday Thursday is showing that the two jet streams will merge forming what could be a very wide spread snow storm across the country. The problem for us will be that lthe temps for Wednesday and Thursday will be below zero for the lows with single digit highs.
> 
> 4) Lastly and I think most depressing is that the warm up towards the end of the month I don't think will be arriving. Looking more longe range shows this pattern holding with clipper after clipper after clipper hitting us, with the opportunity for a few to bomb out over us.


Hmmm, pretty sure I said this the other day.

Crap

Xpress, I'm beginning to not like you. J\K lol 



TCLA;708670 said:


> That's nice.....and the good news is?


Salt will be non-existent by that time?

Wait, that's not good.

I'll get back to you.........................in July...................................when I'm caught up on sleep.

Maybe


----------



## Eastside Eric

barely even coating the surface on far eastside, looks like most of this is south


----------



## Superior L & L

Same here in Fenton. Its been snowing for the past couple of hours and my untreated subdivicion road is only half covered over.

Local weather girl came on and said we may get a total of 1-2". I'll take that. We push at one inch so we are good


----------



## bigjeeping

Xpress, what time do you see the accumulation slowing down tmr?


----------



## Plow Dude

950am said it should be done accumulating by 8 or 9am.


----------



## snow_man_48045

Looks like this thing went way south. Done here in Macomb county for now. Another bach west of Lake MI. Wounder if that one will come further north?? Less than an inch Mt. Clemens area


----------



## Leisure Time LC

what time is everyone heading out tonight


----------



## 2FAST4U

Leisure Time LC;708922 said:


> what time is everyone heading out tonight


Kind'a still think'n on that one

just checked weatherbug and they said 1-2" tonight with snow ending by noon on sat. for a storm total of 3-6" with 5 to 15 mph winds

well trucks gassed up and loaded with blowers and ice melt, I check back later to see whats up!!!

SEE YA


----------



## magnatrac

Leisure Time LC;708922 said:


> what time is everyone heading out tonight


 Well seeing as this thing seems to be diving south ,I have a drink in hand and plan on sleep good tonight !!! Up here in N.O. co, there's a dusting at best. I don't mind though because I plowed yesterday morning, salted this morning and then got a call to hit my small apmt. building today. If I get to salt in the morning that's fine with me !!! It's time to let the guys to the south have some snow


----------



## Tango

Eastside Eric;708726 said:


> barely even coating the surface on far eastside, looks like most of this is south


Coming down now is the woods.

_________________________________

Scatch that last one, just looked outside again and nothing hapening.


----------



## Plow Dude

amar;704576 said:


> Has anyone been approached buy somone in a parking lot asking you if you want a home theater system. Today is the third time this happened to me. They say they got them free leftovers from a job. They are probably stolen.


Funny, I just got approached by one of these guys today at the car wash. He was driving a F150 FX4 and had a Samsung Home Theater System.


----------



## snow_man_48045

This storm was a DUD DUD DUD DUD DUD DUD!!!!!
Advisory out for an inch or so of snow what a joke!
Out salting again in the am. See what happen if noting coming to close on the radar will head out early before those dead head morning drivers.....................


----------



## TrevorsLawnCare

Plow Dude;708951 said:


> Funny, I just got approached by one of these guys today at the car wash. He was driving a F150 FX4 and had a Samsung Home Theater System.


Yes, their stories are BS, and the whole system is average at best. I paid $150 for their supposed $1,000 system. After researching the company "Theatre Research" it is a whole fraud. The system worked well, but was nothing more than a $150 system you buy from WalMart. I lost the remote for the original system so I had no way of controlling it now. Just a month ago i was approached by the same type of "salesmen." I bought two of their systems from them for $400. I wrote a starter check to them which they were ok with. I then went into the bank and canceled the check. I would not recommend this because I don't know who these guys are or who they are connected to, but the starter check had no personal information on it. I ended up keeping one system and gifting the other as a Christmas gift.


----------



## Dhouse

Leisure Time LC;708922 said:


> what time is everyone heading out tonight


That is the million dollar question. 
Who knows with the way this storm is tracking.


----------



## snow_man_48045

Tango;708948 said:


> Coming down now is the woods.
> 
> _________________________________
> 
> Scatch that last one, just looked outside again and nothing hapening.


Ya nothing here by Mount Clemens luck if there is 3/4" of new snow on untreated areas

Dhouse: exactly my thaughts, this thing took a deep dive south more to south of the City. Toledo looks to be getting it hard, headed to Erie, Pa and Pitsburg are said to get 12" or more..


----------



## TrevorsLawnCare

*Subs available*

We are based out of Lake Orion but have a large commercial project we will be working on in Dearborn. We will have three trucks out there and are looking to help anyone out further south who might need assistance since there is nothing north of 59. We have a 1 ton spreader in 1 truck. Our trucks are 1) F250 with 1 ton spreader and 8'6'' straight blade. 2) 2008 2500HD with brand new 8'6'' straight blade. and 3) Jeep Cherokee with 7' straight blade.

If anyone needs any help we are here to help you for an extremely reasonable rate (call me and we can negotiate). We want to make money so we will drive to Toledo if needed. Call me when you need us.

Trevor- 248-420-8373 
Canyon - 248-420-8374


----------



## Eastside Eric

doesn't look like we (eastsiders and north end) are going to get much of anything until the system in Iowa works its way over, if it even makes it.


----------



## alternative

Good try Express..another "big storm" DUD~


----------



## Luther

I'll go out on a limb and predict 1" to 8" out of this one.


----------



## Scenic Lawnscape

it looks like the big snow is still west , the system over iowa is gaining in size every hour


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Scenic Lawnscape;709050 said:


> it looks like the big snow is still west , the system over iowa is gaining in size every hour


Just looked at that as well. I wouldn't say that south is out of the woods yet. However, I think I might be. Already hooked south of me, only about an inch and a half so far.


----------



## Eastside Eric

TCLA;709043 said:


> I'll go out on a limb and predict 1" to 8" out of this one.


ha ha ha, the 3 stooges on tv are less accurate than you are.


----------



## Lawn Vet

I think it is a little pretentious to belittle Xpress just yet or to think that only the south will be getting hit...though I suppose it depends on your definition of south. Yes, Monroe already has about 3" and it is still coming down good there and, yes, in Wayne County we haven't seen jack yet, 1/2" but I still think this system will move further north than it currently appears. Xpress feel free to correct me if I'm wrong. I'm looking more at this long band as the beginning and the real storm as that which is building in Wisconsin right now. Pretty sure most of us in at least the 4 SE counties will be plenty busy in the morning.


----------



## snow_man_48045

I say its over for the most part. this thing is hardly touching Lake Mi above Indiana. Most is out of MI all together as of 8:30pm. Out west crap seems to be pulling in same patern since dark...


----------



## Superior L & L

alternative;709036 said:


> Good try Express..another "big storm" DUD~


 Alternative.

Dude express is right most of the time. We are dealing with the weather, something that can change by the hour. Plus who knows this storm is not over yet there is a lot of snow that has to make it over the lake


----------



## terrapro

all i have to say is the night is not over with yet. i will be out at 2-3am no matter what so it doesnt really matter to me right now.


----------



## Scenic Lawnscape

http://radar.weather.gov/Conus/centgrtlakes_loop.php


----------



## TheXpress2002

If people want to have a discussion about the weather I have no problem with point/counter point. How dare you have the audacity to come out and be a dick about it. All you are doing is making yourself look like a fool. I have admitted when I have been wrong and apologized every time. I am just amazed that the only time you and numnutboy69 post is to criticize me.

The main storm is over Iowa and we will get the storm with more of a northern track like I thought it might. Looking at the radar this storm is still a baby just wait until you see the radar tomorrow morning.


----------



## alternative

Superior L & L;709120 said:


> Alternative.
> 
> Dude express is right most of the time. We are dealing with the weather, something that can change by the hour. Plus who knows this storm is not over yet there is a lot of snow that has to make it over the lake


Calm down! I'm not knockin nobody...all that I said was good try, which means, good guess, which is all anyone can do with snow. But I believe it is over with for most of us


----------



## Scenic Lawnscape

TheXpress2002;709141 said:


> If people want to have a discussion about the weather I have no problem with point/counter point. How dare you have the audacity to come out and be a dick about it. All you are doing is making yourself look like a fool. I have admitted when I have been wrong and apologized every time. I am just amazed that the only time you and numnutboy69 post is to criticize me.
> 
> The main storm is over Iowa and we will get the storm with more of a northern track like I thought it might. Looking at the radar this storm is still a baby just wait until you see the radar tomorrow morning.


I still say your are right on and alot more accurate then chuck and Jerry and the idiots on 950


----------



## Scenic Lawnscape

TheXpress2002;709141
The main storm is over Iowa and we will get the storm with more of a northern track like I thought it might. Looking at the radar this storm is still a baby just wait until you see the radar tomorrow morning.[/QUOTE said:


> and if you look outside the metro detroit radar this storm is pulling moisture from the gulf as it moves east


----------



## 2FAST4U

Well Boys off to bed to catch some z's looks like I'm going to be headed out the door around 5am, already had a few call today from the resis to only come once the storm is done. Guess the December Invoice's hit there pocket books a little to hard...

Now every one play nice on here we done need to piss off our local weather man, because then we would have to relay on triples :crying: :crying: for our weather forcast.

Thanks XPRESS for the forcast!!!



Be check'n back around 2am and again when I head out the door 
off to bed


----------



## brian12281

TheXpress2002;709141 said:


> just wait until you see the radar tomorrow morning.


Or they could just wait and look out the window in the morning and sh*t a brick. We havent seen nothing yet. From what i've seen this storm may be trending a lil more north also so us folks in the northern burbs may be in for a lil surprise.


----------



## Jason Pallas

TheXpress2002;709141 said:


> If people want to have a discussion about the weather I have no problem with point/counter point. How dare you have the audacity to come out and be a dick about it. All you are doing is making yourself look like a fool. I have admitted when I have been wrong and apologized every time. I am just amazed that the only time you and numnutboy69 post is to criticize me.
> 
> The main storm is over Iowa and we will get the storm with more of a northern track like I thought it might. Looking at the radar this storm is still a baby just wait until you see the radar tomorrow morning.


Time will bear this out. That narrow band of snow is very long - 3 states. Depending on how this low tracks through the Ohio valley, someone still has the potential to really get dumped on. See how dark the colors are in the radar? Predicting these last two systems has been a *****. These lows have been anomalies. As this system passes through the Ohio valley, it WILL balloon up. When and where remain the question. Because this system is so compact and elongated - it makes it a real bear to predict. Remember - Xpress called this about a week to 10 days ago. It's not fair to fault him that the specifics of this system have taken a few twists and turns along the the way. It's like predicting the Tigers to win the World Series in 6 games on the eve of opening day - and then faulting the guy when the Tigers loose in 5. C'mon, I haven't seen anyone do any better.
Until you can predict the weather for the week of Jan 19th with 80% accuracy, I'd just sit back and enjoy the free predictions.


----------



## jbiggert

Xpress do you have any idea of the timing and predicted totals for the storm in Ann Arbor area??


----------



## TheXpress2002

FWIW.....This is located off State Street just south of the airport in Ann Arbor. This is really cool because it will be able to provide most of us here in the western burbs with more accurate data....

New NOAA Great Lakes Laboratory Opens, New Acting Director Named
January 7, 2009

A larger facility to focus on Great Lakes issues opened today following a ribbon-cutting ceremony for the new NOAA Great Lakes Environmental Research Laboratory (GLERL) in Pittsfield Township, Mich.

“GLERL starts the new year with a new building,” said Richard W. Spinrad, NOAA assistant administrator for oceanic and atmospheric research. “This laboratory is a leader on many Great Lakes issues, such as invasive species, lake levels, and the use of biofuels for its research ships. In its new space, the laboratory will expand its efforts to serve the Great Lakes region through research and partnerships.”

Spinrad also announced Marie Colton as the acting director of the lab and acting lead of the NOAA Great Lakes regional team, succeeding Stephen B. Brandt who is leaving Michigan to be the director of Oregon Sea Grant in Corvallis, Ore. 

Colton, who has been with NOAA since 2005 as technical director of the National Ocean Service, has also held positions at NASA and the U.S. Navy’s Office of Naval Research. She holds bachelors and masters degrees in physical oceanography from the Florida Institute of Technology in Melbourne, Fla. In 1989, she received her doctorate in physical oceanography from the Naval Postgraduate School in Monterey, Calif.

The new 40,225 square-feet facility has modern wet and dry laboratories, conference facilities, a library, marine instrumentation shop, and office space to accommodate about 120 federal and cooperative institute employees. NOAA will lease the building for 20 years.

Office and laboratory space will also be provided to partner organizations, including Michigan Sea Grant Extension, The Cooperative Institute for Limnology and Ecosystem Research, the International Association for Great Lakes Research, the NOAA National Center of Excellence for Great Lakes and Human Health, NOAA National Center for Research on Aquatic Invasive Species, and the Great Lakes Habitat Restoration Office.

GLERL was formed in 1974 and is one of NOAA’s seven research laboratories. The Ann Arbor area facility includes a field station in Muskegon on the shores of Lake Michigan.

NOAA understands and predicts changes in the Earth’s environment, from the depths of the ocean to the surface of the sun, and conserves and manages our coastal and marine resources


----------



## Tscape

alternative;709146 said:


> Calm down! I'm not knockin nobody..


Hmmm, you're not knocking nobody? So you _are_ knocking somebody? Double negatives, man.


----------



## smoore45

alternative;709036 said:


> Good try Express..another "big storm" DUD~


Don't get caught with your pants down. We are still getting more snow. Today was the leading edge of the storm.


----------



## jbiggert

I guess the big question is when to get the trucks out and when is it going to end.


----------



## jbiggert

Oh and thanks for the info Xpress


----------



## dsteve12

How do I get rid of the "junior member" moniker? I feel like pip the mighty squeak.


----------



## Eastside Eric

Jason Pallas;709177 said:


> It's like predicting the Tigers to win the World Series in 6 games on the eve of opening day - and then faulting the guy when the Tigers loose in 5. .


Sports Illustrated picked the Tigers to win the world series last year!!!!....lol lol lol lol lol lol ha ha ha ha ha ha


----------



## Eastside Eric

storm is already starting back north, and the duration could be crazy if it keeps tracking east also.


----------



## Jason Pallas

dsteve12;709271 said:


> How do I get rid of the "junior member" moniker? I feel like pip the mighty squeak.


You have to have so many posts - 25 maybe 50? Not sure.


----------



## lawnprolawns

Well... looks like tomorrow I might not be as busy early-on as I planned.. will probably have to wait until some snow falls.. 

It looks like south of here is getting hit much harder. If anyone needs a hand I might have some time. Of course, it all depends on when the snow falls and how much we get. If you want to call, my number is 248 756 7201. Have both a truck with a 7.6 Boss straight and a ATV w/ 50".


----------



## GreenAcresFert

Just starting to snow in Ypsi


----------



## 2FAST4U

just a heavy dusting up here in chesterfield check back at 5


----------



## Lawn Vet

With the way the timeline pushed right I think we may wait until Sat. night to hit resis.
Any arguments with that idea?


----------



## terrapro

Mark Oomkes;709052 said:


> Just looked at that as well. I wouldn't say that south is out of the woods yet. However, I think I might be. Already hooked south of me, only about an inch and a half so far.


looks like you will be busy now mark! if this continues north just a few miles

i hate day snow :realmad:


----------



## cgrappler135

alternative;709146 said:


> Calm down! I'm not knockin nobody...all that I said was good try, which means, good guess, which is all anyone can do with snow. But I believe it is over with for most of us


Good try dip [email protected] Maybe you should wait and see before you give a go at something you know nothing about! Just saying DONT sleep in!!! Thanks for the heads up express! Much appreciated.


----------



## GreenAcresFert

alternative;709146 said:


> But I believe it is over with for most of us


I think I'll stick with Xpress's forcast. Thanks anyways, yeah don't sleep in


----------



## TheXpress2002

Guess what happens.......storm is further north....NWS issues warnings for northern burbs and Wayne and Washtenaw Monroe Lenawee now see 8-12 total


----------



## Leisure Time LC

TheXpress2002;709451 said:


> Guess what happens.......storm is further north....NWS issues warnings for northern burbs and Wayne and Washtenaw Monroe Lenawee now see 8-12 total


And it is in effect until 7pm now


----------



## lawnprolawns

Lawn Vet;709411 said:
 

> With the way the timeline pushed right I think we may wait until Sat. night to hit resis.
> Any arguments with that idea?


I'm thinking the same(ish) thing. My partner is out doing a lot right now (sub work), then we're going to go back @ 8 and hit another lot and salt it (they open @ 10), then I guess we'll just kind of wait and see what the weather looks like. I know I'll get all sorts of calls saying "I have two inches of snow in my driveway and it's not cleared" and I'll kindly tell them that I'm only going to come once today, so they can chose when or pay extra (most are season jobs)

Hopefully there wont be too many issues.


----------



## Tango

TheXpress2002;709451 said:


> Guess what happens.......storm is further north....NWS issues warnings for northern burbs and Wayne and Washtenaw Monroe Lenawee now see 8-12 total


I think all of us (except for two) never doubted you.
PLEASE keep up the great work!


----------



## Eastside Eric

alternative;709146 said:


> But I believe it is over with for most of us


sleep well, wake up and bow down to xpress when you get up.
good call xpress


----------



## Lawn Vet

Wow! When I posted at 2:30 they had changed our totals to 2-3" for Saturday. Now it's back up to 4-8" more...and not finishing the heavy stuff until 7 p.m.
This is a tough one to gauge for resis. I dread the calls coming today!


----------



## 2FAST4U

Hey guys just checked weatherbug and they already changed from earyer. 100% chance of snow 4-6" with 8" south of 59


----------



## Tango

I am going to push back resie's till late afternoon early evening, only wish I could do the same for commercials. Looks like I am out the door in a few. Going to be a long day. Good luck everyone and be safe.


----------



## 2FAST4U

Lawn Vet;709468 said:


> Wow! When I posted at 2:30 they had changed our totals to 2-3" for Saturday. Now it's back up to 4-8" more...and not finishing the heavy stuff until 7 p.m.
> This is a tough one to gauge for resis. I dread the calls coming today!


Yea think'n the same thing of those calls. but at least I had a few call yesterday and said wait till the end of the storm..

Well I'm up think I'm going to go to Boat town willies for breakfast in Harrison Twp. before I start what is looking to be a very long day. So if any one is in the area stop by and say hi

Be Safe Out There Guys, Were Going To Have To Deal With The Idoit Drivers All Day


----------



## Tango

2FAST4U;709475 said:


> Well I'm up think I'm going to go to Boat town willies for breakfast
> 
> Day


see ya there in 30


----------



## bigjeeping

What's everyone's gameplan for resis?

I am waiting until this evening to hit 'em (gulp). I've seen too many accidents throughout the past week alone to risk driving among the hordes today..


----------



## TheXpress2002

Also the heavy stuff is about 2 hours out. Just getting into western Michigan now. Indicated by the greens on radar. Oh wait I am starting to babble I better stop....

Everyone be safe today. Avoid 275 and M14 take side roads if you have to.


----------



## bigjeeping

TheXpress2002;709516 said:


> Also the heavy stuff is about 2 hours out. Just getting into western Michigan now. Indicated by the greens on radar. Oh wait I am starting to babble I better stop....
> 
> Everyone be safe today. Avoid 275 and M14 take side roads if you have to.


Thanks for the update! ussmileyflag


----------



## sefh

Yeah we are still getting hit down by the line. Looks like the wind is picking up so we could see some rather high drifts.


----------



## TheXpress2002

If you also look at the radar and notice west of Chicago snow is still filling in. This will be a concern for our northern subs later this afternoon and tonight. There might be a dry slot that works in due to the fact the track headed north but noticing though that is collapsing from the north out west as we speak. This means Monroe and Lenawee counties might have a break for a few hours until snow moves back in.

Get ready to do this all over again on Monday. A carbon copy with the track but not as potent storm will make it's way down the shoot


----------



## terrapro

wtf! i just get back in and thinking im done for the day....nope suprise! winter storm warning in effect until tonight 

made a complete route too. everywhere had atleast 2.5 inches.


----------



## TheXpress2002

terrapro;709614 said:


> wtf! i just get back thinking im done....nope suprise! winter storm warning in effect until tonight


Told ya last night....lol


----------



## sefh

Looks like it won't be over for awhile..

... A WINTER STORM WARNING REMAINS IN EFFECT UNTIL 7 PM THIS EVENING... 

SNOW WILL CONTINUE ACROSS THE AREA THIS MORNING. ALTHOUGH MOST OF THE SNOW WILL BE ON THE LIGHT SIDE... POCKETS OF MODERATE SNOW WILL REDUCE THE VISIBILITY TO ONE MILE OR LESS AT TIMES. THE GENERAL SNOWFALL RATES ACROSS THE AREA WILL BE HALF AN INCH AN HOUR... WITH LOCAL RATES OF UP TO AN INCH AN HOUR IN THE HEAVIER BANDS OF SNOW. 

TRAVEL WILL BECOME INCREASINGLY DIFFICULT THIS MORNING AS ROADS BECOME SNOW PACKED AND SLICK. WITH TEMPERATURES HOVERING IN THE LOW TO MID 20S... EXPECT A STEADY BUILD UP OF SNOW... ESPECIALLY ON UNTREATED ROADS... ACROSS THE REGION. DRIVE WITH EXTRA CARE IF YOU MUST GO OUT THIS MORNING.


----------



## TheXpress2002

Also too if anyone is in a bind today I have a few of my guys on stand by and I already have my commericals pushed once. Let me know if we can help.

Ryan
(734) 502-4065


----------



## magnatrac

Wow im sitting here sipping on my coffee reading how hard you guys are working!!! It's making me tired just reading about it !!! I did go out and do a little spot salting this morning but there are still only a few stray flakes falling up here. My wife had to go into work this morning down in troy and said there was no new snow untill square lake rd. She said that by the time she made to her office (16 mile & 75 ) there was snow on the road. If I end up with a couple inches today I will be happy A nice easy pushpayup All of you guys pushing real snow good luck and be safe !!!
, shaun


----------



## Scenic Lawnscape

anybody on the east side need help I am not going out till it stop's( the guy i sub for is holding off because they are paying very slow)

Rich

586-248-1642

I have a disney trip for the kids I need to pay off


----------



## snow_man_48045

Seems we have moved into some dryer air out here in Washington/Romeo areas stopped snowing since for the last 3hrs nothing:crying:
Oh well it most likely will fire again, just hoping we get more so can push everyone tonight salt and call it done for the weekend!!! 
For those that have real amounts of snow have fun, be safe and enjoy


----------



## jbiggert

Ann Arbor has been just scattered light snow. The first site I plowed at 5am only had a 1/2" by the time I was done at about 10:30. Just sitting waiting for it to get done doing whatever the hell it is going to do so we can clean up ,salt and try to enjoy the rest of the weekend.


----------



## Metro Lawn

pushed all the commercials once... going back out around 5..


----------



## Tango

Metro Lawn;709824 said:


> pushed all the commercials once... going back out around 5..


Looking at the same time here.

Made the first round, just walked in the house to eat and nap. About 3 to 3 1/2 here in GP and a little less to the north.


----------



## dsteve12

Is anyone able to report on accumulations south of 94 near the airport?


----------



## Eastside Eric

Anybody start resis yet? I only have pushed comm. so far. Whatever happened to the nice 3-4 hour clippers, this storm is going to be 24 hours!!!!!!


----------



## lawnprolawns

We're going to do residential in about an hour. Right now I'm making lists for my "sidewalk/cleanup" guys and then we're going out. Still snowing, but there's a lot to do. I have all my stuff plus I'm filling in for another friend. 15 more resis and 7 small commercials. Long night...


----------



## terrapro

i think the storm is growing now :crying:


----------



## Sammy

About 7.5 inchs so far.


----------



## 2FAST4U

Eastside Eric;709882 said:


> Anybody start resis yet? I only have pushed comm. so far. Whatever happened to the nice 3-4 hour clippers, this storm is going to be 24 hours!!!!!!


I'm still waiting, haven't had any phone calls yet so they must be ok!! hope to have all the com's and resis done by the wee hours of sunday morning. Can't wait for this long night a head of us



terrapro;709895 said:


> i think the storm is growing now :crying:


Hey didn't XPRESS say to watch the radar last night and we would see this storm grow as it moved acrossed us...

Going back out around 5 to push the com's again and then onto the resis... Be Safe Out There Guys


----------



## TheXpress2002

Outside here I just did the drive to go out and get lunch I have come back and there is 3/4 of an inch back down and I was gone about 35 mins


----------



## Leisure Time LC

When is it going to quit snowingggggggggggggg


----------



## TheXpress2002

2FAST4U;709944 said:


> Going back out around 5 to push the com's again and then onto the resis... Be Safe Out There Guys


You may want to wait a little longer than that. Snow keeps filling in to the south and west. This system now has a west to east track. We still have to get through everything west of us. There are some bands on the southwest side of the state that are putting down about 1.5 inches a hour. (Pull up a local radar and watch the bands explode)

http://www.accuweather.com/radar-lo...e=48187&level=local&anim=0&type=re2&site=KPTK

We will also have to contend with the wrap around after the low moves further east.

Lastly the sickning part is on a regional radar Mondays storm has now started to come into the picture


----------



## Milwaukee

Wow too much snow and my case 222 couldn't plow so switch to snowblower then find that belt and chain broke long time ago so lucky local store have in stock


Wish have welder for mount on F150 since it broke.


----------



## bigjeeping

TheXpress2002;709955 said:


> You may want to wait a little longer than that.


Can you say when it might stop? I have been guessing at that all day.


----------



## Lawn Vet

Finally looks like SW MI is getting the end of its big snow. Just a few more hours and we'll hopefully be able to get the resis started. Coming down good here in Canton still. Hope the wind doesn't make too many drifts with this being so fluffy.


----------



## brunosplace

Coming down like mad here still, in fact it has picked up in the last hour. :waving:


----------



## snow plowman

send some of that my way pls im here in cadillac would like some snow to pls lol good luck to u all and be safe out thare


----------



## Superior L & L

dsteve12;709878 said:


> Is anyone able to report on accumulations south of 94 near the airport?


Weather channel said 7" in Romulas.

We have some people in doing entrances and keeping retail open. Everyone is coming in for a 6:30pm start. looks like it may wrap up between 6-8pm (lets hope)


----------



## TheXpress2002

I would say between 7 and 8pm.

Here are a few pics of the snow...

The first one is untouched total here

The second one is the drive re-plowed about an hour a ago


----------



## TheXpress2002

Here is the NWS update as of 4:01 *NOTE BOLD AREA*

HAZARDOUS WEATHER OUTLOOK
NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE DETROIT/PONTIAC MI
401 PM EST SAT JAN 10 2009

MIZ068>070-075-076-082-083-112115-
LIVINGSTON-OAKLAND-MACOMB-WASHTENAW-WAYNE-LENAWEE-MONROE-
401 PM EST SAT JAN 10 2009

THIS HAZARDOUS WEATHER OUTLOOK IS FOR PORTIONS OF SOUTHEAST
MICHIGAN.

.DAY ONE...TONIGHT

A WINTER STORM WARNING IS IN EFFECT THROUGH 10 PM. PLEASE SEE THE
LATEST WINTER WEATHER MESSAGE /WSWDTX/ FOR DETAILS ON THIS STORM.

.DAYS TWO THROUGH SEVEN...SUNDAY THROUGH FRIDAY

1 TO 4 INCHES OF SNOW IS EXPECTED ON MONDAY NIGHT AS AN ALBERTA
CLIPPER TRACKS THROUGH THE GREAT LAKES REGION.

ARCTIC AIR WILL ARRIVE IN THE WAKE OF THIS SYSTEM MONDAY NIGHT.
THIS ARCTIC AIRMASS WILL REMAIN OVER THE REGION THROUGH THE END OF
THE WEEK. WIND CHILLS ON TUESDAY AFTERNOON AND TUESDAY NIGHT ARE
EXPECTED TO RANGE FROM 15 TO 25 DEGREES BELOW ZERO. DAYTIME HIGHS
THROUGH THE REMAINDER OF THE WEEK WILL ONLY REACH THE SINGLE DIGITS
WITH OVERNIGHT LOWS BELOW ZERO. WIND CHILLS WEDNESDAY THROUGH
FRIDAY WILL LIKELY RANGE FROM 10 TO 20 DEGREES BELOW ZERO THROUGH
MUCH OF THE PERIOD.

.SPOTTER INFORMATION STATEMENT...

SPOTTER ACTIVATION IS NOT EXPECTED TONIGHT. HOWEVER...SPOTTER
SNOWFALL REPORTS WILL BE NEEDED.

$$

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Special Weather Statement
SPECIAL WEATHER STATEMENT
NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE DETROIT/PONTIAC MI
412 PM EST SAT JAN 10 2009

MIZ068>070-075-076-082-083-102315-
LIVINGSTON-OAKLAND-MACOMB-WASHTENAW-WAYNE-LENAWEE-MONROE-
INCLUDING THE CITIES OF...HOWELL...PONTIAC...WARREN...ANN ARBOR...
DETROIT...ADRIAN...MONROE
412 PM EST SAT JAN 10 2009

*...A WINTER STORM WARNING REMAINS IN EFFECT UNTIL 10 PM THIS
EVENING...*
A WIDESPREAD AREA OF MODERATE SNOW WILL CONTINUE TO FALL THIS
EVENING ACROSS SOUTHEASTERN MICHIGAN. THE SNOW WILL BECOME HEAVY
AT TIMES...ESPECIALLY IN AREAS BETWEEN I 69 AND I 96. SNOWFALL RATES
ACROSS THE AREA WILL APPROACH AN INCH PER HOUR...WITH ADDITIONAL
SNOWFALL ACCUMULATIONS OF 2 TO 3 INCHES POSSIBLE THROUGH 7 PM.
MUCH OF THE WARNED AREA WILL EXPERIENCE REDUCED VISIBILITIES OF
LESS THAN ONE HALF MILE DUE TO THE COMBINATION OF FALLING SNOW AND
FOG.

MOTORISTS ARE URGED TO USE CAUTION AS UNTREATED ROADWAYS WILL BECOME
SNOW COVERED AND SLIPPERY.

$$


----------



## jbiggert

I think im going to be back out at 6. It looks like most of the heavy stuff should be getting out of Ann Arbor by then, and what is left can be controlled by salt.......I hope


----------



## flykelley

Hi Guys
man its snowing hard here in Waterford. I went and plowed a sub that I do and before I finished it was snow covered again. It only takes about 15 mins to plow it. On another note Mtec in Waterford only had 50 tons of salt left this am, don't think they will get another shipment till the 20th. So that leaves no retail place to buy salt in the area. 

Regards Mike


----------



## terrapro

that was ridiculous i did the commercials and then gave up, its coming down to hard and to many people driving around. i hope all the residentials can get in their drives and stay there until morning.


----------



## axl

*Transmission Rebuilt*

Hey Fellas,
I just had my 2001 Ford 250 diesel transmission rebuilt and got the truck back today. I had one of the guys drive it around and put 200 miles on it.

I was wondering if u guys have any advice for taking it easy on the trans while using it to push snow tonight. Thoughts, sugestions? I am terrified of not having the recommended 500 miles break in


----------



## terrapro

axl;710316 said:


> Hey Fellas,
> I just had my 2001 Ford 250 diesel transmission rebuilt and got the truck back today. I had one of the guys drive it around and put 200 miles on it.
> 
> I was wondering if u guys have any advice for taking it easy on the trans while using it to push snow tonight. Thoughts, sugestions? I am terrified of not having the recommended 500 miles break in


stick to half plow pushes and go easy on the stacking.


----------



## axl

Thanks Terra, appreciate it.

HMMMM...half swipes with a 7.5blade in 8in snow....my bro is gonna love life tonight LOL!


----------



## Runner

And stay in low (not low lock, but just L1) to keep it from shifting under load.


----------



## Allor Outdoor

To reference Animal House:

Over, its not over, its never over-- until Express says it is!

So Xpress, is it over?


----------



## Enviouslawns

5.5 here at 25 n romeo plank still coming down very heavy. did my driveway 3 hours ago and theres almost a fresh 2 inches!!!!


----------



## firelwn82

Going to bed and be up at 2.  Oh then get to work at the FD at 8am. Hope it's quiet.


----------



## firelwn82

magnatrac;709637 said:


> Wow im sitting here sipping on my coffee reading how hard you guys are working!!! It's making me tired just reading about it !!! I did go out and do a little spot salting this morning but there are still only a few stray flakes falling up here. My wife had to go into work this morning down in troy and said there was no new snow untill square lake rd. She said that by the time she made to her office (16 mile & 75 ) there was snow on the road. If I end up with a couple inches today I will be happy A nice easy pushpayup All of you guys pushing real snow good luck and be safe !!!
> , shaun


Eat your words buddy. ha ha. For having nothing but an inch this is ridiculous. I don't wanna push snow tonight or this am :realmad:. My Girl Friend works in Madison Heights 12&75. She got there at 730 had about an inch or so She texted me around 10 and said there was close to 3 on the ground, have fun with that boys and girls. :salute:


----------



## dsteve12

At home. Jack in hand. Tired. How many posts do I have to have, again, to get rid of the junior moniker? NW Plymouth, easily, was the recipient of 8-inches.


----------



## TrevorsLawnCare

*Need Work Tomorrow.*

We finished all of our accounts by 1:30 this morning. One truck will be doing touch ups at the commercial property in Dearborn. That leaves us with two trucks looking for work tomorrow. If you have anything in the Lake Orion/Oxford/Auburn Hills/Rochester area give me a call. 248-420-8373.

Good luck tonight.

Trevor


----------



## Superior L & L

Started at 8:00pm most the guy will not wrap up till 6:00am. We ended up with 5 inchs.


----------



## bigjeeping

Everything is done!!!! Measured 7-8" in a2. 
Surprisingly easy push payup


----------



## Sharpcut 1

Everyone back home and sleeping????


----------



## TheXpress2002

Hazardous weather outlook
national weather service detroit/pontiac mi
449 am est sun jan 11 2009

miz047>049-053>055-060>063-068>070-075-076-082-083-121000-
midland-bay-huron-saginaw-tuscola-sanilac-shiawassee-genesee-lapeer-
st. Clair-livingston-oakland-macomb-washtenaw-wayne-lenawee-monroe-
449 am est sun jan 11 2009

this hazardous weather outlook is for southeast michigan.

.day one...today and tonight

no hazardous weather is expected at this time.

.days two through seven...monday through saturday

*2 to 5 inches of snow is expected on monday night and tuesday
morning as an alberta clipper tracks through the great lakes
region.*
Arctic air will arrive in the wake of this system on tuesday. This
arctic airmass will remain over the region through the end of the
week. Wind chills on tuesday afternoon and tuesday night are
expected to range from 15 to 25 degrees below zero. Daytime highs
through the remainder of the week will only reach the single
digits with overnight lows below zero. Wind chills wednesday
through friday will likely range from 10 to 20 degrees below zero
through much of the period.


----------



## sefh

So with the wind chill be that low, it should turn this nice fluffy snow into ice. Oh what fun. 

I have anywhere for 1" to 24" drifts down here.

And still no jobs to do besides a few neighbors................ If anyone needs help let me know.


----------



## Leisure Time LC

Sharpcut 1;710702 said:


> Everyone back home and sleeping????


Just walked in the door, All comercial and residentials done


----------



## terrapro

just got in.... first major break down of the season this morning. tailgate salter decided not to work for some reason. tried to finish up lots with walkbehind saltdogg and the shaft broke because the teeth on the gear was jumping. then grabbed the little earthway walkbehind we carry for small sidewalks and........broke the cotter pins for the axle. :crying: managed to get some wire in the holes to hold for the rest of the night. 

fun stuff


----------



## lawnprolawns

Ugggggg worked for 24 hours straight, out at 6 Saturday, back at 6 Sunday. I'm beat. Now we're back to go clean up houses and walks and all sorts of fun stuff.. 

I really dont want the 2-5 on Monday night...


----------



## GreenAcresFert

lawnprolawns;710784 said:


> I really dont want the 2-5 on Monday night...


I agree, but I'll take it. Is anyone else running out of room to put the snow? I can only build mountains so big. Oh well, I'll just keep slammin it in there. Everything is done, going to breakfast then to bed.


----------



## Allor Outdoor

Just got back in. I was SHOCKED how much snow was out there. At my house here in Livonia there is about 5-6inches....up at my shop in Commerce there was an easy 8-10 inches. So much for the storm staying south.
Took a measurement at one of my sites in West Bloomfield and it was at 10.5inches. NUTS

Last night on the 11o'clock news Andrew Humphery said their was only 6.5 in West Bloomfield....he was off by 5 inches!! 

No break downs...thank god!

The only problem is that the salt isn't working well at all!! And with temps dropping even more the next few days, I am sure to have a few pissed off customers because they aren't seeing blacktop!


----------



## dsteve12

terrapro;710775 said:


> just got in.... first major break down of the season this morning. tailgate salter decided not to work for some reason. tried to finish up lots with walkbehind saltdogg and the shaft broke because the teeth on the gear was jumping. then grabbed the little earthway walkbehind we carry for small sidewalks and........broke the cotter pins for the axle. :crying: managed to get some wire in the holes to hold for the rest of the night.
> 
> fun stuff


I've had a lot of luck with AgriFab walk behind spreaders. There are clear design flaws in them as well, but at least they are easy to repair. The Earthway spreaders that I have used in the past were complete junk (although I bet they are great for spreading fertilizer). I don't understand why so many of these spreaders are designed so poorly... they're not cheap...


----------



## 2FAST4U

Every thing done, trucks still hang'n in there (because it's a F'n Ford:salute. Wish I could say the same for me though, I started all this cazyness at 6am yesterday, so between then and now I only got 5 hours of sleep:crying:, but logged a great 29-1/2 hours of plow'n payup payup

well off for a nap, maybe wash the truck later, and then get ready for monday night


----------



## bigjeeping

*Help!*

Anyone know where I can find a pump heater of any sort? Checked angelos online and couldn't find anything.

My western plow thickens up bad when it gets cold (propane torch on hand).

New fluid so not sure why it does it... Boss plow has 3 year old fluid, still clear, and will plow at -20.


----------



## terrapro

i dont know whats wrong with people


----------



## snow_man_48045

bigjeeping;710927 said:


> Anyone know where I can find a pump heater of any sort? Checked angelos online and couldn't find anything.
> 
> My western plow thickens up bad when it gets cold (propane torch on hand).
> 
> New fluid so not sure why it does it... Boss plow has 3 year old fluid, still clear, and will plow at -20.


PM sent! Let me know that u get it, and that u can open and read the link!


----------



## Scenic Lawnscape

2FAST4U;710907 said:


> Every thing done, trucks still hang'n in there (because it's a F'n Ford:salute. Wish I could say the same for me though, I started all this cazyness at 6am yesterday, so between then and now I only got 5 hours of sleep:crying:, but logged a great 29-1/2 hours of plow'n payup payup
> 
> well off for a nap, maybe wash the truck later, and then get ready for monday night


I need to sub for you, I only got 6 hrs in yesterday, I need to find more work


----------



## flykelley

Hi Guys
Man what a night, headed out at 9:00 pm last night, I was only going to plow the accounts that were open on sunday and do the rest today. I was feeling pretty good so I figured what the hell I would plow my jobs on Dixie Hwy, pretty busy 5 lane rd so at 2 am it is much simpler. Well on my last account I pop a hose while pushing back a bank that turned out to be a ice block. Changed hose in parking lot, went to get salt and my local supplier told me he only had 10 ton left. He doesn't know when or if he will be getting anymore. Heck at $140 we are paying he can have it. My deicer will be done this week. Salted my church went and got 4 hours of sleep and headed back out for 4.5 hours of plowing.

Regards Mike


----------



## 2FAST4U

Scenic Lawnscape;711181 said:


> I need to sub for you, I only got 6 hrs in yesterday, I need to find more work


I have a zero tolerence account so i was in and out of there ALOT yesterday/last night/this morning. and of corse they had 100 person party last night they opened for brunch at 11 this morning so work'n around all the stuiped people made for alot of fun.

one quick question way is it when people see you plow'n in a parking lot with all you strobes/flashers on they flock to you like white on rice and then just seam to stay in your way till you have to get so close to there car they think there going to get hit and then they leave/move out of your way???


----------



## TheXpress2002

I dont like this anymore......

THIS HAZARDOUS WEATHER OUTLOOK IS FOR PORTIONS OF SOUTHEAST
MICHIGAN.

.DAY ONE...TONIGHT

NO HAZARDOUS WEATHER IS EXPECTED AT THIS TIME.

.DAYS TWO THROUGH SEVEN...MONDAY THROUGH SATURDAY

*2 TO 5 INCHES OF SNOW IS EXPECTED FROM MONDAY NIGHT THROUGH
TUESDAY MORNING AS AN ALBERTA CLIPPER TRACKS THROUGH THE GREAT
LAKES REGION.*

ARCTIC AIR WILL PLUNGE INTO THE REGION IN THE WAKE OF THIS SYSTEM
ON TUESDAY. GUSTY WINDS OF 25 TO 35 MPH WILL CREATE SIGNIFICANT
BLOWING AND DRIFTING SNOW. *WINDS CHILLS WILL ALSO DROP TO 15 TO 25
DEGREES BELOW ZERO TUESDAY AFTERNOON...*WHERE THEY WILL REMAIN
THROUGH TUESDAY NIGHT. ADVISORIES FOR THE SNOW/BLOWING SNOW AND
DANGEROUS WIND CHILLS WILL LIKELY BE NEEDED TUESDAY AND TUESDAY
NIGHT.

*1 TO 4 INCHES OF SNOW IS POSSIBLE WEDNESDAY THROUGH WEDNESDAY
NIGHT AS ANOTHER ALBERTA CLIPPER PASSES THROUGH THE REGION.* THE
ARCTIC AIR WILL ALSO REMAIN LOCKED IN PLACE. SNOW AND BLOWING SNOW
ALONG WITH DANGEROUS WIND CHILLS WILL AGAIN PLAGUE SOUTHEAST
MICHIGAN WEDNESDAY NIGHT THROUGH THURSDAY. *IN FACT...THE
COMBINATION OF ARCTIC AIR AND WINDS SHOULD KEEP WIND CHILL READINGS
IN THE 15 TO 25 DEGREE BELOW ZERO RANGE FROM WEDNESDAY NIGHT RIGHT
THROUGH THE DAY FRIDAY.*

.SPOTTER INFORMATION STATEMENT...

SPOTTER ACTIVATION WILL NOT BE NEEDED TONIGHT.


----------



## TheXpress2002

What I see within the next 10 days is a clipper every other day that stands a chance to hit us with snowfalls in the 2-4 inch 3-6 inch range.

I would not be suprised for us to have 5 pushes in the next 10 days.


----------



## Milwaukee

can't believe how hard to push 8" at storage. TONS of reverse and forward. 


Wish it have V plow instead straight plow 


broke turn signal light cover by fence's V it put scar on body 4" but couldn't stop quick it slide.


I like 2-4" than 8-10" of snow.


----------



## eatonpaving

*xpress, your the man, keep the clipper's coming......*


----------



## flykelley

TheXpress2002;711513 said:


> What I see within the next 10 days is a clipper every other day that stands a chance to hit us with snowfalls in the 2-4 inch 3-6 inch range.
> 
> I would not be suprised for us to have 5 pushes in the next 10 days.


Xpress
Seems like Dec all over, they can keep the cold air that is just too darn cold for me.

Regards Mike


----------



## bigjeeping

sorry for the repost guys but getting desperate with the cold are coming in...

Anyone know where I can find a pump heater of any sort? Checked angelos online and couldn't find anything.

My western plow thickens up bad when it gets cold (propane torch on hand).

New fluid so not sure why it does it... Boss plow has 3 year old fluid, still clear, and will plow at -20.


----------



## Scenic Lawnscape

bigjeeping;711549 said:


> sorry for the repost guys but getting desperate with the cold are coming in...
> 
> Anyone know where I can find a pump heater of any sort? Checked angelos online and couldn't find anything.
> 
> My western plow thickens up bad when it gets cold (propane torch on hand).
> 
> New fluid so not sure why it does it... Boss plow has 3 year old fluid, still clear, and will plow at -20.


let me know if you hear anything because mine was acting stupid last night because of the cold


----------



## 2FAST4U

Thanks for the updates express, guess this means I should go to bed and get caught up on some sleep!!!


----------



## d&rlawncare

Update... It ended up being the alternator. The battery was reading 11 volts and droped to under 9 (then truck stalled) when plow in use. Installed new Alternator, battery at 14 1/2 volts dropped to 11 1/2 when plow in use. Seems to be holding so far. Hopefully no problems in the future. Thanks for your help.



Jason Pallas;707725 said:


> dr I had a similar problem years ago - and I chased this problem all year long before I finally found out what it was. THIS is what you need to do - and in this order.
> Check the Battery
> Check the Alternator
> Check the Amp draw from the Plow Elelctrical Motor (very important)
> Lastly Check the PSI that the plow hydro system is putting out - you'll need a pressure test gauge.
> Somewhere along that test sequence you'll find something that doesn't fit in the correct spec / parameters. Test ALL of them - even if you find that the Battery is dead (first test). The dead battery may be a sympton of a larger problem.In my case I had a battery and an electrical system that was going down - just like yours. We worked backwards (LEARN FROM MY MISTAKE). The issue was a bad O ring (about 15 cents). The bad O ring caused the pump motor to strain to run the hydros (pressure test would have revealed that). The PSIs were low - causing the motor to draw lots of amps - causing the battery to die and also problems with the alternator....... all because of a small O ring. And the thing was that the first thing I recommended was a pressure test - they looked at me like I was crazy. This is one of the reasons we do almost all of our mechanic stuff in-house now. I hope this helps you and sends you in the right direction. I will check back later to see if I can help you some more - post any questions - results. Good luck!


----------



## Lawn Vet

Milwaukee;708582 said:


> well in Trenton lot snow are fall like crazy now.
> 
> What I want is good 1 foot of snow.


Today you said "I like 2-4" than 8-10" of snow. " Which is it man?!!

I think it takes these bigger storms to make us remember how nice the 2-4" ones really are.

5 pushes in 10 days would be alright by me if they are all quick 3"ers that start just after dusk and end by 1a.m. That's my request, cold sucks but at least we know the snow'll be a powder.


----------



## lawnprolawns

d&rlawncare;711651 said:


> Update... It ended up being the alternator. The battery was reading 11 volts and droped to under 9 (then truck stalled) when plow in use. Installed new Alternator, battery at 14 1/2 volts dropped to 11 1/2 when plow in use. Seems to be holding so far. Hopefully no problems in the future. Thanks for your help.


I think my alt is shot also. Voltlage drops like crazy when you hit the controller, doesn't effect the engine much, but the plow barely moves. Better get it fixed first thing tomorrow. I also have dual batteries. It works for a while but then the alternator cant keep up.

Man, with Xpress's forecast it looks like I'm screwed with all my season contract residentials and one commercial. Luckily I have some decent per-push jobs that will make up for it..


----------



## Milwaukee

Lawn Vet;711669 said:


> Today you said "I like 2-4" than 8-10" of snow. " Which is it man?!!
> 
> I think it takes these bigger storms to make us remember how nice the 2-4" ones really are.
> 
> 5 pushes in 10 days would be alright by me if they are all quick 3"ers that start just after dusk and end by 1a.m. That's my request, cold sucks but at least we know the snow'll be a powder.


What I try say.

guy didn't plow yesterday so that why much snow and he ask me if I could do. I say ok then went to storage and saw much snow than I thought.

8" = break F250 and slide hit fence It true broke light cover for turn and dent fender today

2-4"= ok nothing break or slide.

Found job for one private that not happy with company and want new one so I am talk with them about price.


----------



## snow_man_48045

bigjeeping;711549 said:


> sorry for the repost guys but getting desperate with the cold are coming in...
> 
> Anyone know where I can find a pump heater of any sort? Checked angelos online and couldn't find anything.
> 
> My western plow thickens up bad when it gets cold (propane torch on hand).
> 
> New fluid so not sure why it does it... Boss plow has 3 year old fluid, still clear, and will plow at -20.


Zach, email sent on the source of info: Hope this is what you are looking for..
http://www.etipinc.com/universal.asp?cat=maint


----------



## Plow Dude

Milwaukee;711690 said:


> What I try say.
> 
> guy didn't plow yesterday so that why much snow and he ask me if I could do. I say ok then went to storage and saw much snow than I thought.
> 
> 8" = break F250 and slide hit fence It true broke light cover for turn and dent fender today
> 
> 2-4"= ok nothing break or slide.
> 
> Found job for one private that not happy with company and want new one so I am talk with them about price.


I hear ya there, just keep up the good work.


----------



## Eastside Eric

TheXpress2002;711513 said:


> What I see within the next 10 days is a clipper every other day that stands a chance to hit us with snowfalls in the 2-4 inch 3-6 inch range.
> 
> I would not be suprised for us to have 5 pushes in the next 10 days.


Hopefully nice quick clippers, no more 24 hour storms, that would be great with me!!!!!


----------



## bigjeeping

snow_man_48045;711694 said:


> Zach, email sent on the source of info: Hope this is what you are looking for..
> http://www.etipinc.com/universal.asp?cat=maint


Got it thanks. Doesn't look like they offer any over-night shipping through their website so I'll try calling them tmr! If anyone else has any ideas about plow heaters of knows of anything locally please let me know


----------



## Scenic Lawnscape

bigjeeping;711860 said:


> Got it thanks. Doesn't look like they offer any over-night shipping through their website so I'll try calling them tmr! If anyone else has any ideas about plow heaters of knows of anything locally please let me know


Is there a anti gelling additive you can get to put in the hydro fluid?


----------



## snow_man_48045

Scenic Lawnscape;711870 said:


> Is there a anti gelling additive you can get to put in the hydro fluid?


Zach, Rich do you have low temp fluid in your systems? Color Brand wont matter, heck u can use Meyer or Blizzard fluid in a boss or western. A plow will run on any fluid for some time, just some gel up.
Was the complete hydro system with angle cyclinders flushed to get all the crap out at the last change?? If so water might be getting in some where, but I hope not??


----------



## Scenic Lawnscape

snow_man_48045;711925 said:


> Zach, Rich do you have low temp fluid in your systems? Color Brand wont matter, heck u can use Meyer or Blizzard fluid in a boss or western. A plow will run on any fluid for some time, just some gel up.
> Was the complete hydro system with angle cyclinders flushed to get all the crap out at the last change?? If so water might be getting in some where, but I hope not??


Well I did a ******* flush at the first of the season, when I blew a hose and didnt know it and ran my pump and lines dry I had it hydro lock and then when I released the pressure, I filled her up with western fluid and it seems to be ok, last night it acted funny a few times but nothing major


----------



## cgrappler135

Man i thought i'd be getting a break today but went to check my lots at 4 this morn and all of em were slippery as hell. This was my 7th day in a row salting. Not sure if i've ever salted that many days in a row??? AND customers thought Dec. was rough. Oh well its not like i make the weather.


----------



## TheXpress2002

Sorry guys I would have posted this morning when I got up, but I flew out of bed because of oversleeping the alarm. Salted all properties. Avoid M14 it is closed between Beck and Sheldon. 16 spinouts in a 2 mile stretch. People are flipping nuts.

GUESS WHAT THOUGH.....I saw a Wayne county truck on a main road drop a plow this morning. I was absolutely blown away and in shock:redbounce

Here is what is in store for us... Forecasts are calling for 1-3 inches tonight and 1-2 tomorrow. Slightly more north of M59. Here is the problem though. With it being so cold these totals might be too low because it is showing a snow ratio of almost 35 to 1. I am not saying we are going to get blasted, what I am saying is some spots mainly north and west of the city might pick up a little more. Just keep that in mind. Second point everyone might want to lay down a little extra salt with this storm to stand a chance of melting because it wont be doing jack after tomorrow around noon when temps plummet into the single digits.

Next point...Wednesday we will be doing it all over again. Possibily the same exact thing general 3-5 inches. This one though might start a little earlier on Wednesday afternoon. We will need to watch this one closely though because two of the models have this blowing up over the top of us. If that is the case we will have blizzard conditions with winds approaching 35 mph and again wind chills 25 below zero and the chance of 6 inches plus

Next point... Friday night Saturday looks to be a little weaker but still showing 1-3 inches.


----------



## flykelley

TheXpress2002;712171 said:


> Sorry guys I would have posted this morning when I got up, but I flew out of bed because of oversleeping the alarm. Salted all properties. Avoid M14 it is closed between Beck and Sheldon. 16 spinouts in a 2 mile stretch. People are flipping nuts.
> 
> GUESS WHAT THOUGH.....I saw a Wayne county truck on a main road drop a plow this morning. I was absolutely blown away and in shock:redbounce
> 
> Here is what is in store for us... Forecasts are calling for 1-3 inches tonight and 1-2 tomorrow. Slightly more north of M59. Here is the problem though. With it being so cold these totals might be too low because it is showing a snow ratio of almost 35 to 1. I am not saying we are going to get blasted, what I am saying is some spots mainly north and west of the city might pick up a little more. Just keep that in mind. Second point everyone might want to lay down a little extra salt with this storm to stand a chance of melting because it wont be doing jack after tomorrow around noon when temps plummet into the single digits.
> 
> Next point...Wednesday we will be doing it all over again. Same exact thing general 3-5 inches. This one though might start a little earlier on Wednesday afternoon. Expect white out conditions with winds approaching 35 mph and again wind chills 25 below zero.
> 
> Next point... Friday night Saturday looks to be a little weaker but still showing 1-3 inches.


Hi Xpress
Like you said a couple of weeks ago, looks aot like Dec all over again. Normally
I don't keep the plow on the truck, get done plowing and I drop it. This year its been on the truck a heck of alot more than ever before.payup

Regards Mike


----------



## smoore45

flykelley;712188 said:


> Hi Xpress
> Like you said a couple of weeks ago, looks aot like Dec all over again. Normally
> I don't keep the plow on the truck, get done plowing and I drop it. This year its been on the truck a heck of alot more than ever before.payup
> 
> Regards Mike


I've only removed my plow twice since the beginning of December.

Like you said....payup


----------



## Jason Pallas

Will post back later about freezing plow fluid - have lots of experience and good advice. For now - add a capful of ISO Heat (Murray's) or denatured alcohol to your resevoir - it will help keep it from freezing.


----------



## snow_man_48045

TheXpress2002;712171 said:


> Sorry guys I would have posted this morning when I got up, but I flew out of bed because of oversleeping the alarm. Salted all properties. Avoid M14 it is closed between Beck and Sheldon. 16 spinouts in a 2 mile stretch. People are flipping nuts.
> 
> GUESS WHAT THOUGH.....I saw a Wayne county truck on a main road drop a plow this morning. I was absolutely blown away and in shock:redbounce
> 
> Here is what is in store for us... Forecasts are calling for 1-3 inches tonight and 1-2 tomorrow. Slightly more north of M59. Here is the problem though. With it being so cold these totals might be too low because it is showing a snow ratio of almost 35 to 1. I am not saying we are going to get blasted, what I am saying is some spots mainly north and west of the city might pick up a little more. Just keep that in mind. Second point everyone might want to lay down a little extra salt with this storm to stand a chance of melting because it wont be doing jack after tomorrow around noon when temps plummet into the single digits.
> 
> Next point...Wednesday we will be doing it all over again. Possibily the same exact thing general 3-5 inches. This one though might start a little earlier on Wednesday afternoon. We will need to watch this one closely though because two of the models have this blowing up over the top of us. If that is the case we will have blizzard conditions with winds approaching 35 mph and again wind chills 25 below zero and the chance of 6 inches plus
> 
> Next point... Friday night Saturday looks to be a little weaker but still showing 1-3 inches.


Ditto on the blizzard condition. Just heard north and west of Chicago is under a blizzard warning cause of the high winds. Some gusts up to 60-65mph and visibility way under 1/4 mile. Xpress winds seem to be on the back side of this first clipper, whats your take?? If so sounds like we will be plowing a weeks worth of snow again if you can see where your going  
County Truck: Union worker trying to get more hrs in, he doesn't buy the edges out of his pocket. I saw Macomb do the same thing today also.


----------



## Luther

TheXpress2002;712171 said:


> GUESS WHAT THOUGH.....I saw a Wayne county truck on a main road drop a plow this morning. I was absolutely blown away and in shock:redbounce


All 4 lanes of Michigan Ave were still two tracks as of this morning.

Not that Oakland county is much better, but Wayne county response/production in regards for public safety IS ABSOLUTELY HORRIBLE!

Again, our tax dollars NOT at work.


----------



## Scenic Lawnscape

TCLA;712256 said:


> All 4 lanes of Michigan Ave were still two tracks as of this morning.
> 
> Not that Oakland county is much better, but Wayne county response/production in regards for public safety IS ABSOLUTELY HORRIBLE!
> 
> Again, our tax dollars NOT at work.


Read yesterdays detroit News it will show where the tax dollars are going for wayne county

The sheriff is 16 million over budget last year, but was able to buy lobster and crab legs a few times for dinner for the guys


----------



## lawnprolawns

snow_man_48045;712238 said:


> County Truck: Union worker trying to get more hrs in, he doesn't buy the edges out of his pocket. I saw Macomb do the same thing today also.


Or the plows.. I saw a front blade on a county truck yesterday that was worn through the edge on one side, probably three of four inches into the plow. That's gotta get pricey.

Lots of trucks out in Wayne and Oakland cleaning up shoulders and widening roads today. Haven't seen much salt yet though.

Speaking of salt, our liquid sprayer is finally ready to go. Ditched the electric pump and went with a trash pump, and with the advice and ideas of Paul from Superior, got everything rigged up and spraying. Looks like we might really need this stuff to keep everything clear with these cold temps!


----------



## bigjeeping

looking for a isomatic pump for my western... anyone have one or have a lead?


----------



## axl

anybody got any snow totals for livonia for friday/saturday


----------



## dsteve12

axl;712639 said:


> anybody got any snow totals for livonia for friday/saturday


I like to rely on the NOAA FTP database at ftp://ftp.ncdc.noaa.gov/pub/data/snowmonitoring/fema/01-2009-dlysnfl.txt

You have to scroll to Michigan and then to the most appropriate county / city... but I've never been disputed...


----------



## Allor Outdoor

axl;712639 said:


> anybody got any snow totals for livonia for friday/saturday


I don't have any official numbers but here at my house in Livonia there was a 7 inches on the ground.
Hope that helps!


----------



## Sharper Edge

got 8-9 in A2 and here we go again..


----------



## Tscape

10" in Dexter, and that is no stretch. I measured 10-11" in several spots and drifting was not a factor.


----------



## Eyesell

dsteve12;712662 said:


> I like to rely on the NOAA FTP database at ftp://ftp.ncdc.noaa.gov/pub/data/snowmonitoring/fema/01-2009-dlysnfl.txt
> 
> You have to scroll to Michigan and then to the most appropriate county / city... but I've never been disputed...


David, is there anyway to see this for the month of December ??

Thank You


----------



## lawnprolawns

Look what boy genius (me) did an hour ago! Didn't realize the plow side of the harness was wrapped around the tow hook on the truck. Doh..










And this was yesterday while I was with a buddy trying to move some piles.. I told him "just ram it"

Bad idea.. this was after a few minutes of digging.










I got the plow re-wired and obviously we got the truck out after a few minutes. Ready for tonight with a new alternator in the truck!


----------



## Eastside Eric

What is it looking like as far as a timeline on this storm tonight?


----------



## lawnprolawns

Sounds like most of the snow coming down after 12 or so, not sure about duration.


----------



## lawnmasters2006

here in battle creek we got 13 inches ...all powder...ready to go tonight again..yeee haaa


----------



## Lawn Vet

Eastside Eric;712919 said:


> What is it looking like as far as a timeline on this storm tonight?


Told my guys I'm planning on heading out tomorrow around noon. We have 1-1.5" looking to still fall between sunrise and then. I'd hate to leave an inch or more laying on drives with a 3" total event.

I'm focused more on the Wednesday-Thursday event. That looks like it could suck for the evening rush hour...but the push will be nice and late, 1a.m. or so. :bluebounc


----------



## procut

The salt shortage non-sense has officially begun in Lansing. I wanted to get a load in this afternoon, supplier that I normally use was sold out. As was another supplier. I was told to check back in a few days as there was supposedly more on the way. I have a couple tons left at my warehouse, so will have try and conserve as much as possible which is a little difficult with such low temps


----------



## smoore45

Lawn Vet;712994 said:


> Told my guys I'm planning on heading out tomorrow around noon. We have 1-1.5" looking to still fall between sunrise and then. I'd hate to leave an inch or more laying on drives with a 3" total event.
> 
> I'm focused more on the Wednesday-Thursday event. That looks like it could suck for the evening rush hour...but the push will be nice and late, 1a.m. or so. :bluebounc


Accuweather is predicting 8.2" for Wednesday-Thursday. Let the fun begin... I will literally run out of room for snow at two of my accounts if that happens. Where do you guys take snow if you have to haul it away?


----------



## flykelley

procut;713075 said:


> The salt shortage non-sense has officially begun in Lansing. I wanted to get a load in this afternoon, supplier that I normally use was sold out. As was another supplier. I was told to check back in a few days as there was supposedly more on the way. I have a couple tons left at my warehouse, so will have try and conserve as much as possible which is a little difficult with such low temps


 Hey Procut
Why not cut it with sand, should help stretch the little amount of salt you do have.

Regards Mike


----------



## Milwaukee

smoore45;713079 said:


> Accuweather is predicting 8.2" for Wednesday-Thursday. Let the fun begin... I will literally run out of room for snow at two of my accounts if that happens. Where do you guys take snow if you have to haul it away?


No way:crying:

dang it HARD job to plow storage when too much snow. got 5-6 hours plow at storage because much snow.

here pic of pile that was yesterday. That was first time I plow for storage. most is house but this one HUGE job than I thought.


----------



## Superior L & L

Two places i dont plow ....storage units and gas stations


----------



## Milwaukee

Superior L & L;713107 said:


> Two places i dont plow ....storage units and gas stations


I can see why he ask me if I could plow for him I say sure and ask do you need plow Chruch he say all done expect storage.

that how it happened when didn't plow on Saturday so 8"


----------



## jbiggert

I think if I understand the Accuweather site it is counting tonights occurence in that total. I sure hope so cause Im running out of space for snow at two of my sites as well.


----------



## Superior L & L

looks like you can start to charge for some snow moving!


----------



## jbiggert

Yea will definately be doing that. Now just need some time to do it, between plowing and fixing equipment just need a couple of days with no snow.


----------



## lawnprolawns

I helped a buddy with storage unites yesterday.. what a frikin PITA. Doesn't help that he charged about 1/5 of what he should.. and we both have straight blades. He already had to bring in a Bobcat once, maybe again with all that's coming.


----------



## Eastside Eric

smoore45;713079 said:


> Where do you guys take snow if you have to haul it away?


Dump it in lake st.clair and help that water level go up!!!LOL


----------



## bigjeeping

Can our weatherman comment on the time frame for tmr?


----------



## TheXpress2002

bigjeeping;713254 said:


> Can our weatherman comment on the time frame for tmr?


Sorry on blackberry will make it short

Snow beginning around 11pm midnight lasting until noon. 3-6 inches. Wednesday I dont even want to talk about atleast 4-8 inches.


----------



## snow plowman

It is snowing here in cadillac now


----------



## snow_man_48045

lawnprolawns;713168 said:


> I helped a buddy with storage unites yesterday.. what a frikin PITA. Doesn't help that he charged about 1/5 of what he should.. and we both have straight blades. He already had to bring in a Bobcat once, maybe again with all that's coming.


I will never buy a straight blade again The one we still have left I can't stand using it. To dame slow. Time is too costly to chase snow around payup


----------



## smoore45

TheXpress2002;713287 said:


> Sorry on blackberry will make it short
> 
> Snow beginning around 11pm midnight lasting until noon. 3-6 inches. Wednesday I dont even want to talk about atleast 4-8 inches.


sweet


----------



## TheXpress2002

I bet we have close to 16" by Saturday night from storms this week. No chance of melt


----------



## 2FAST4U

What a fun week a head of us a boys!!!

Well its good to here that others are running (well not realy it sucks but now I know i'm not alone) out of room to stack snow:crying:. So I'm think'n that were going to aleast bring in a skid steer to move my piles. you guys have any leads on a cheap place to rent one between the chesterfield/harrison twp. area? would also need a trailer to go with it.


----------



## Scenic Lawnscape

2FAST4U;713333 said:


> What a fun week a head of us a boys!!!
> 
> Well its good to here that others are running (well not realy it sucks but now I know i'm not alone) out of room to stack snow:crying:. So I'm think'n that were going to aleast bring in a skid steer to move my piles. you guys have any leads on a cheap place to rent one between the chesterfield/harrison twp. area? would also need a trailer to go with it.


chets rental on gratiot or michigan skidsteer on 22 mile


----------



## lawnprolawns

TheXpress2002;713300 said:


> I bet we have close to 16" by Saturday night from storms this week. No chance of melt


Come on.. this is nuts. Where's the nice 3"-ers? Looks like this storm is hitting all of Michigan pretty good.

I picked a tough year to get into snow removal!

Xpress, sorry to bug you.. should this snow be pretty light like Saturday's snow? With temps this low I would think so.


----------



## procut

flykelley;713093 said:


> Hey Procut
> Why not cut it with sand, should help stretch the little amount of salt you do have.
> 
> Regards Mike


That is an idea. I have enough to get through tomorrow and probably 1 to 2 more events, so hopefully I should be able to scrounge up some more by then. I just hate letting the stockpile go completely dry and having nothing left on hand.


----------



## TheXpress2002

lawnprolawns;713344 said:


> Come on.. this is nuts. Where's the nice 3"-ers? Looks like this storm is hitting all of Michigan pretty good.
> 
> I picked a tough year to get into snow removal!
> 
> Xpress, sorry to bug you.. should this snow be pretty light like Saturday's snow? With temps this low I would think so.


Just think we are not even half way through yet.

The lightest snow you will ever see,


----------



## Bedell Mgmt.

xpress, things still looking "on track" with this storm? still 3-5" expected in the OC?

thanks in advance!!!


----------



## Bigmikesseasonal

Everyone be safe out there! Remember this is what they pay us for so don't be afraid 

to send out your billing, we don't make it snow, just clean it up! 

( GOOD LUCK ) MIKE


----------



## terrapro

still only have 3/4" here.


----------



## bigjeeping

2" AA payuppayup


----------



## cgrappler135

Here in livonia bout an inch or two by the looks from the window. Looking at the radar it looks like this might end soon?* Be safe everyone!


----------



## terrapro

anyone been in the brighton area this morning? wondering the total out there


----------



## Tango

cgrappler135;713565 said:


> Here in livonia bout an inch or two by the looks from the window. Looking at the radar it looks like this might end soon?* Be safe everyone!


I am no Express nor do I claim to be but it looks as if the second part of the storm is still on the west side of the state. Looks like a little window but I dont think it is over yet.


----------



## bigjeeping

Opps I lied there's only 1.5" in a2. Maybe 1.75 in areas.


----------



## cgrappler135

Tango;713580 said:


> I am no Express nor do I claim to be but it looks as if the second part of the storm is still on the west side of the state. Looks like a little window but I dont think it is over yet.


Yeah seems to be a little band coming thru right now. The salt i layed down after i plowed everyone should take care of it i hope!


----------



## GreenAcresFert

Well, finished plowing my commercials, went and loaded my 2 tons of salt, made pass around my first stop kaboom goes the fuel pump. So here I sit for an hour or so waiting for the flatbed thats not sure if he wants to take with that much weight let alone the plow. Hope everybodys havin fun, I know I am.


----------



## Sharper Edge

That was fun quick easy plow and salt..


----------



## dsteve12

snow_man_48045;713294 said:


> I will never buy a straight blade again The one we still have left I can't stand using it. To dame slow. Time is too costly to chase snow around payup


I've been tempted to upgrade to the V, but I worry about maintenance and the possibility that the additional controls will be too much of a hurdle for some of my employees to overcome. Past employees taught me that, unless it's completely idiot-proof, they will show me how stupid they are... Any thoughts or comments?


----------



## dsteve12

TheXpress2002;713300 said:


> I bet we have close to 16" by Saturday night from storms this week. No chance of melt


Xpress... any chance for updated forecasts? I thank you in advance for your always informative analyses. I'm really interested in your expected timing for the next two events, and the snowfall totals you predict. I've been on bereavement for the past few days -- and have to get ahead of the game with my planning since I have to go back to my 'real job' tomorrow... Thanks again.


----------



## firelwn82

Once you get away from a straight blade you will never EVER go back. I love my blizzard and will never buy a straight again.


----------



## flykelley

Sharper Edge;713900 said:


> That was fun quick easy plow and salt..


I have to second that, wish they all were that easy.

Regards Mike


----------



## Lawn Vet

Wow, what's with the downgraded totals for tomorrow/night? Not that I mind pushing another 2" instead of 6".


----------



## Superior L & L

WOW is it cold out there. Trying to fit asmany of the trucks inside tonight with the expected low. The balance of the trucks will be plugged in for sure!


----------



## magnatrac

Thats kind of what I was thinking. I checked all of the normal weather sites and it's as if 1-2 is what they are calling for. Who knows ? Guess we'll see tomorrow !!!


----------



## sefh

Superior L & L;714202 said:


> WOW is it cold out there. Trying to fit asmany of the trucks inside tonight with the expected low. The balance of the trucks will be plugged in for sure!


For sure... the temps sure have dropped in the past few hours.


----------



## snow plowman

look at this ad guys

http://nmi.craigslist.org/bar/990543678.html


----------



## Scenic Lawnscape

snow plowman;714223 said:


> look at this ad guys
> 
> http://nmi.craigslist.org/bar/990543678.html


desperate times

But like they say you get what you pay for


----------



## Lawn Vet

snow plowman;714223 said:


> look at this ad guys
> 
> http://nmi.craigslist.org/bar/990543678.html


He'd make more money at McDonald's. And that would be inside out of the cold with some grub. I'd have to be pretty desperate to do that.

Speaking of desperate....I've got a Toro 3650 that's been a pain in my butt. It starts great and gets through about half a sidewalk then bogs down and won't even idle back up. I've spent 2 days on this POS and am down to thinking it needs a govenor adjustment. Anyone ever had to deal with this sorta thing? I'll post in the repair section, just thought I'd ask here too.


----------



## TheXpress2002

Lawn Vet;714153 said:


> Wow, what's with the downgraded totals for tomorrow/night? Not that I mind pushing another 2" instead of 6".


The forecasters did not learn their lesson after this past Saturday's storm. We will see tomorrow. I am going to bed.


----------



## Scenic Lawnscape

TheXpress2002;714276 said:


> The forecasters did not learn their lesson after this past Saturday's storm. We will see tomorrow. I am going to bed.


I will take that as a Hint:salute:


----------



## dsteve12

Scenic Lawnscape;714250 said:


> desperate times
> 
> But like they say you get what you pay for


I can't imagine working for $5 each driveway... I've never been to Rogers City, but even if the driveways were only 20-feet long, single-wide, it wouldn't be worth it.


----------



## P&M Landscaping

X-press, look like this thing took a dive to the south. Do you see anything different? It seems like you know something I don't! Fill us in!


----------



## lawnprolawns

Lawn Vet;714253 said:


> He'd make more money at McDonald's. And that would be inside out of the cold with some grub. I'd have to be pretty desperate to do that.
> 
> Speaking of desperate....I've got a Toro 3650 that's been a pain in my butt. It starts great and gets through about half a sidewalk then bogs down and won't even idle back up. I've spent 2 days on this POS and am down to thinking it needs a govenor adjustment. Anyone ever had to deal with this sorta thing? I'll post in the repair section, just thought I'd ask here too.


I also have a 3650 that bogs down halfway through a sidewalk and barely runs until you let it sit for a while. sometimes it'll start for a minute with prime/choke. It did the same thing on the 24th, was fine all day Saturday, and did the same thing today.

I'm going to dig into the carb and see if anything is gummed up, and also make sure nothing is restricting fuel flow from the tank (bad vent, etc)

I'll let you know if I find something.


----------



## Five Star Lawn Care LLC

lawnprolawns;714465 said:


> I also have a 3650 that bogs down halfway through a sidewalk and barely runs until you let it sit for a while. sometimes it'll start for a minute with prime/choke. It did the same thing on the 24th, was fine all day Saturday, and did the same thing today.
> 
> I'm going to dig into the carb and see if anything is gummed up, and also make sure nothing is restricting fuel flow from the tank (bad vent, etc)
> 
> I'll let you know if I find something.


sounds to me like you got some moisture in your carb and it froze up......this will be a big problem ....my walk guys will keep the machines running the whole night to they stay warm


----------



## Jason Pallas

Five Star Lawn Care LLC;714492 said:


> sounds to me like you got some moisture in your carb and it froze up......this will be a big problem ....my walk guys will keep the machines running the whole night to they stay warm


Took the words right out of my mouth. Bring the unit inside for a while - let it thaw out... if that doesn't work, then drain the carb bowl - and then the tank and gas line if that doesn't do it. Pretty sure those probs are due to water in the fuel system.


----------



## Scenic Lawnscape

did anyone notice its flippin cold outside and the winds dont help

I went out to move my truck and plug it in (its a new hi tech all electric plow truck ) and my hands are frozen from plugging it in and runnign the cord from the garage to the truck(had to move to a new out let)


----------



## Lawn Vet

Five Star Lawn Care LLC;714492 said:


> sounds to me like you got some moisture in your carb and it froze up./QUOTE]
> 
> I initially thought that too, but bringing it in doesn't do the trick. Mine doesn't like to idle at all anymore though, revs up and down constantly even under no load, then after loading for a few minutes it bogs and won't recover. That's why I'm thinking mine has something to do with the governor. I've had the carb completely apart, fuel lines as well and put a new filter on it. I'm going to test the gov tomorrow by running it without the spring and manually manipulating it to see if I can overcome the problem.


----------



## sefh

Lawn Vet;714753 said:


> Five Star Lawn Care LLC;714492 said:
> 
> 
> 
> sounds to me like you got some moisture in your carb and it froze up./QUOTE]
> 
> I initially thought that too, but bringing it in doesn't do the trick. Mine doesn't like to idle at all anymore though, revs up and down constantly even under no load, then after loading for a few minutes it bogs and won't recover. That's why I'm thinking mine has something to do with the governor. I've had the carb completely apart, fuel lines as well and put a new filter on it. I'm going to test the gov tomorrow by running it without the spring and manually manipulating it to see if I can overcome the problem.
> 
> 
> 
> Check your spark plug and make sure your getting a consistant fire. Also drain the fuel tank and replace the filter. Your tank might be gummed up,
Click to expand...


----------



## lawnprolawns

Jason Pallas;714633 said:


> Took the words right out of my mouth. Bring the unit inside for a while - let it thaw out... if that doesn't work, then drain the carb bowl - and then the tank and gas line if that doesn't do it. Pretty sure those probs are due to water in the fuel system.


That sounds reasonable. I'll bring all the stuff in the garage and crank the heat overnight, then drain everything and start clean. Thanks for the advice.


----------



## lawnprolawns

It's a little but chilly outside..


----------



## Danhoe

*Tarping salt loads*

Monday morning I pull up to my job site in Allen Park & the police have someone in a 6 yard dump pulled over after the police left I went and asked the driver what he got pulled over for. He got a ticket for his blade not being angled, (to wide) & his load was not tarped he had salt & a spreader. After he left The City of Allen Park had over the length of the day had 5 trucks go by with salt in the back and not tarped. The Wayne County had 8 trucks go by with the loads not tarped. I left the site at 2 pm this is the trucks I saw. I hope the guy that got the tickets will fight them. I saw a City of Taylor truck, a single axle 5 yard dump loaded to the point that salt was falling off the back, a under body blade and one on the front, way over loaded. Just beware of tarping your loads. Dan


----------



## lawnprolawns

That sucks. Of course they aren't going to pull over the city trucks, but if they can have loads un-tarped, everyone should be able to. 

I got "pulled over" yesterday in a parking lot.. the cop wanted to know what type of plow fluid I used. I was scared for a second!


----------



## Superior L & L

Untarped load is a BIG fine. Last year the guy that pulled me over was nice enough to give me a warning


----------



## jbiggert

Does everyone still apply calcium to the walks when its this cold? We use Combotherm from Dow, it is supposed to melt at -20f. I just wonder if it will melt the little bit of remaining snow and re-freeze, making more of problem. Any opinions?


----------



## Lawn Vet

lawnprolawns;715153 said:


> That sucks. Of course they aren't going to pull over the city trucks, but if they can have loads un-tarped, everyone should be able to.
> 
> I got "pulled over" yesterday in a parking lot.. the cop wanted to know what type of plow fluid I used. I was scared for a second!


Plow fluid? You mean what kind of hydro fluid you're using in your plow? Why the heck would he care to know that?


----------



## Lawn Vet

Did this storm completely pass us to the south or is it just me?
It has been snowing here but very light. Does anyone think we'll get a full 2" out of this?


----------



## bigjeeping

Lawn Vet;715223 said:


> Did this storm completely pass us to the south or is it just me?
> It has been snowing here but very light. Does anyone think we'll get a full 2" out of this?


I hope so.. need to pay for the Kawi Ninja I just put a deposit on.


----------



## dsteve12

jbiggert;715181 said:


> Does everyone still apply calcium to the walks when its this cold? We use Combotherm from Dow, it is supposed to melt at -20f. I just wonder if it will melt the little bit of remaining snow and re-freeze, making more of problem. Any opinions?


In the past, when I've switched to Calcium, I've been met by complaints about the increased price (despite the clear explanations in the contract). It seems that -- regardless of effectiveness -- people wanted to "see" and "feel" salt under their feet and tires. I haven't used Calcium in two years -- less complaints...


----------



## TheXpress2002

It might be tuff for anyone north of 96 to see much nore than an inch. Between 96 and 94 might see two if you are lucky with some blowing. South of 94 has the best chance for a push.

The storm obviously has turned south, and has decided to fly through here. When I looked yesterday 100 miles north of I-80 and 100 miles south were going to see the pushable snow. Its more like 50 miles north and 150 miles south.

We still have a good chance Saturday/Saturday night and Sunday night Monday. Then the pattern will begin to shift with the cold air easing and us getting a huge warm up into the upper 20's The stormy pattern will continue though but they will be coming from Texas usually meaning back breaking snows snows or ice. No rest for a while.

So the reason for not updating is one of the trucks took a crap. The AC compressor seized, shredding the serp belt. Yeah thats a bunch of fun plus the $800 dollar repair/tow bill. The good news is I got to sleep in this morning until 4:30 and that truck is already done.


----------



## Milwaukee

TheXpress2002;715303 said:


> So the reason for not updating is one of the trucks took a crap. The AC compressor seized, shredding the serp belt. Yeah thats a bunch of fun plus the $800 dollar repair/tow bill. The good news is I got to sleep in this morning until 4:30 and that truck is already done.


Is that one white F250? wow but when it low on freon it auto shut down. Now I would check our f250 and friend f250 for make sure it have enough freon.


----------



## TheXpress2002

Milwaukee;715309 said:


> Is that one white F250? wow but when it low on freon it auto shut down. Now I would check our f250 and friend f250 for make sure it have enough freon.


No it was the black truck you saw. That poor baby has had a bad week. First it was the two foot in diameter flag poll that it backed into poping both rear quarter panels outward and caving in the tailgate. Had to be pulled out of a loading ramp. Then seized up yesterday. All of this while I am in bed sleeping and the guys finishing up. I will never sleep again until everything is done.


----------



## terrapro

im assuming the city and county trucks wouldnt exactly be able to get in trouble for a load of salt not being tarped because they are spreading the product on the road anyway so if some spills big whoop. now you on the other hand, if you spill some you might have the epa on your butt.


----------



## snow_man_48045

Any Idea when this light bs snow will be done with. Have churches to get clean for 7pm hoping its done by 4-5ish


----------



## Luther

jbiggert;715181 said:


> Does everyone still apply calcium to the walks when its this cold? We use Combotherm from Dow, it is supposed to melt at -20f. I just wonder if it will melt the little bit of remaining snow and re-freeze, making more of problem. Any opinions?


Despite the temps salt it working fine today. Your calcium product should take care of the little bit that is out there.


----------



## cgrappler135

Has anyone been out salting much today? I havent seen really any lots salted. Ive been debating to go now or wait???


----------



## Luther

cgrappler135;715402 said:


> Has anyone been out salting much today? I havent seen really any lots salted. Ive been debating to go now or wait???


What are you waiting on???

It's been pretty obvious for about two weeks now. The salt shortage is with us now and many, many sites are not getting salted when they need to. It will only get worse.


----------



## lawnprolawns

TCLA;715454 said:


> What are you waiting on???
> 
> It's been pretty obvious for about two weeks now. The salt shortage is with us now and many, many sites are not getting salted when they need to. It will only get worse.


Liquid!

I've had a few people call and ask that we not salt, or wait til tomorrow morning. They're getting sick of paying for it.


----------



## Dhouse

You better salt because the salt will be more effective now then tonight when it is -2.


----------



## cgrappler135

TCLA;715454 said:


> What are you waiting on???
> 
> It's been pretty obvious for about two weeks now. The salt shortage is with us now and many, many sites are not getting salted when they need to. It will only get worse.


Well after dec. billing people were a little concerned about their salt bill. I just noticed that every lot around me including mine havent been salted yet. Just was curious if everyone on here was waiting on salt.


----------



## smoore45

cgrappler135;715498 said:


> Well after dec. billing people were a little concerned about their salt bill. I just noticed that every lot around me including mine havent been salted yet. Just was curious if everyone on here was waiting on salt.


I'm waiting because I was afraid we would still have to push and I don't have much salt left. I will be going out shortly because it looks like we may have close to 2" already South of 94.


----------



## terrapro

i was just looking at my salt today thinking i will have some left over this year, but i dont have as many salt accounts as some of you do.

good luck out there, last i heard the salt is being guarded by wolves


----------



## dsteve12

terrapro;715663 said:


> i was just looking at my salt today thinking i will have some left over this year, but i dont have as many salt accounts as some of you do.
> 
> good luck out there, last i heard the salt is being guarded by wolves


Angelo's has really increased their stance on things. Sure, all year they were unwilling to price over the phone -- referring me to always check their website -- but now they have refused to tell me whether I could even pick-up at all. I don't have an account with them -- I've always paid cash at the time of pick-up (which, ironically, I would have thought they would prefer -- rather than invoicing). I might have to switch back to Clippers (though, based on the conversation here, they might be tight-fisted as well).

Any ideas for the 275/M-14 area?


----------



## Lawn Vet

dsteve12;715754 said:


> Any ideas for the 275/M-14 area?


Wondering the same for AA. I hate to make the trip because I suspect there's between 1 and 1.5" but have no proof.


----------



## lawnprolawns

Anyone going to be salting tonight or tomorrow morning? The roads a pretty wet right now but getting slippery, and not one lot or subdivision I can see is clear/salted/wet. Even the police and fire stations are packed with snow, and they're always the first to get hit with salt.

We sprayed some liquid in our sub but ran into a slight problem.. the cars spread it out before it melted the intersections. So now we're back to square one. I guess liquid works better in areas where you can spray the whole thing, not just small sections. 

It's so cold that I cant imagine salt doing too much right now, maybe I'll go throw some in the driveway and see what happens, but it seems like a losing battle, and I dont want to charge for something that isn't going to work.


----------



## dsteve12

lawnprolawns;715998 said:


> Anyone going to be salting tonight or tomorrow morning? The roads a pretty wet right now but getting slippery, and not one lot or subdivision I can see is clear/salted/wet. Even the police and fire stations are packed with snow, and they're always the first to get hit with salt.
> 
> We sprayed some liquid in our sub but ran into a slight problem.. the cars spread it out before it melted the intersections. So now we're back to square one. I guess liquid works better in areas where you can spray the whole thing, not just small sections.
> 
> It's so cold that I cant imagine salt doing too much right now, maybe I'll go throw some in the driveway and see what happens, but it seems like a losing battle, and I dont want to charge for something that isn't going to work.


I did the "driveway experiment" myself a few hours ago -- salt is working just fine, so long as it is spread with a good saturation. I just sent the trucks out a few minutes ago. Salt is a profit machine...


----------



## lawnprolawns

Well, there we have it. I'm going salting.. 

Dave, did you apply more than normal to get it to work?


----------



## cgrappler135

lawnprolawns;715998 said:


> Anyone going to be salting tonight or tomorrow morning? The roads a pretty wet right now but getting slippery, and not one lot or subdivision I can see is clear/salted/wet. Even the police and fire stations are packed with snow, and they're always the first to get hit with salt.
> 
> We sprayed some liquid in our sub but ran into a slight problem.. the cars spread it out before it melted the intersections. So now we're back to square one. I guess liquid works better in areas where you can spray the whole thing, not just small sections.
> 
> It's so cold that I cant imagine salt doing too much right now, maybe I'll go throw some in the driveway and see what happens, but it seems like a losing battle, and I dont want to charge for something that isn't going to work.


I did a restaurant thats open 24 hours at about 4:30 and i just checked it and its just wet with salt granuals still showing. But i put down a decent amount. I'm waiting til 5 am to do all my other ones so tht its just turning wet when they open.


----------



## procut

On the contrary to popular belief, in my experience salt will still work in these temps, you just can't be afraid to put it down good and heavy.


----------



## Bigmikesseasonal

dsteve12;716013 said:


> I did the "driveway experiment" myself a few hours ago -- salt is working just fine, so long as it is spread with a good saturation. I just sent the trucks out a few minutes ago. Salt is a profit machine...


Grappler
Liquid works great on all my subdivision intersections, sounds like your not getting enough on the ground. My 2 cents take it for what its worth! Mike


----------



## Jason Pallas

Hey guys - remember tomorrow is January 15th! If you don't know the importance of that date, well...... you're on your own.


----------



## terrapro

Bigmikesseasonal;716065 said:


> Grappler
> Liquid works great on all my subdivision intersections, sounds like your not getting enough on the ground. My 2 cents take it for what its worth! Mike


well back in the day I.......

what a minute, wrong quote sorry........next


----------



## Five Star Lawn Care LLC

Jason Pallas;716151 said:


> Hey guys - remember tomorrow is January 15th! If you don't know the importance of that date, well...... you're on your own.


LOL...billing goes out

im going to drop my blades and then salt....the less snow that the salt has to melt the better chance it has.

will probably piss off a few customers....but its my call...if they want to ***** then have at it

i think its the right call


----------



## terrapro

Jason Pallas;716151 said:


> Hey guys - remember tomorrow is January 15th! If you don't know the importance of that date, well...... you're on your own.


well back in the day I...

i know i ruined it :crying:


----------



## Tscape

4th quarter estimated taxes


----------



## bigjeeping

Just plowed AA commercials and high-priority resis. Had about .75-1" on them. Then salted heavy... about 75% more salt than normal.... and it was starting to work before we left site. 


Xpress, when you have a moment can you provide insight on any events you foresee?


----------



## Superior L & L

Jason Pallas;716151 said:


> Hey guys - remember tomorrow is January 15th! If you don't know the importance of that date, well...... you're on your own.


????????????


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Superior L & L;716339 said:


> ????????????


Ditto


----------



## Mark Oomkes

procut;716053 said:


> On the contrary to popular belief, in my experience salt will still work in these temps, you just can't be afraid to put it down good and heavy.


While this is true, we used to do it all the time, the proper type of salt will work great in these temps, and I am talking about granular bulk.

Liquids are also working, when we can get them. Getting a 10,000 gallon tank delivered so we can keep stocked up now that Paul showed me the light on which liquid to use.

Thanks again Paul.


----------



## magnatrac

Wow is it cold !!! When I left the house this morning it was still 2 above now it's like -11 here. The news is talking about the wind cill ,but it's calm here so it doesn't feel that bad As I was finishing up I was digging through all of the junk on my seat and under my spare hats/gloves I found a can of pop that decided to explode!!! My truck had been running for hours ,but it was all still frozen and cleaned up easy. That could have been a mess!!! We didn't get much snow yesterday but I still scraped the lots ( Where it wasn't packed down) before salting. I don't have liquid to use so I mix a bag of peledow in with every few bags of salt. I seems to get things started melting then the salt kicks in. It's like my home made lava melt with out the pretty orange dye !!! Channel 7 just said 2 -5 " for saturady along with the warmer temps. Guess we'll wait and see what happens!!!

, shaun


----------



## alternative

Jason Pallas;716151 said:


> Hey guys - remember tomorrow is January 15th! If you don't know the importance of that date, well...... you're on your own.


64 days till spring
5 days left with Wussmileyflag


----------



## Luther

Five Star Lawn Care LLC;716159 said:


> LOL...billing goes out
> 
> im going to drop my blades and then salt....the less snow that the salt has to melt the better chance it has.
> 
> will probably piss off a few customers....but its my call...if they want to ***** then have at it
> 
> i think its the right call


It was the right call. Too much of a dusting to try and nuke away. Scraped and salted sites look great, for those who didn't do that their sites look like A$$. Mixed around 460 tons of table salt with a chunk of nice coarse blue bulk and this stuff was melting wonderful today.

Mark O, I understand Grand Rapids has received 82.8" so far this year (45" over normal!). Don't take your cape off anytime soon............we still have a long way to go bro!


----------



## TheXpress2002

TCLA;716478 said:


> It was the right call. Too much of a dusting to try and nuke away. Scraped and salted sites look great, for those who didn't do that their sites look like A$$. Mixed around 460 tons of table salt with a chunk of nice coarse blue bulk and this stuff was melting wonderful today.
> 
> Mark O, I understand Grand Rapids has received 82.8" so far this year (45" over normal!). Don't take your cape off anytime soon............we still have a long way to go bro!


This year has just begun


----------



## Mark Oomkes

TCLA;716478 said:


> It was the right call. Too much of a dusting to try and nuke away. Scraped and salted sites look great, for those who didn't do that their sites look like A$$. Mixed around 460 tons of table salt with a chunk of nice coarse blue bulk and this stuff was melting wonderful today.
> 
> Mark O, I understand Grand Rapids has received 82.8" so far this year (45" over normal!). Don't take your cape off anytime soon............we still have a long way to go bro!


That's right for the total, but only about 10" over normal. But ****, who's counting?

This makes 9 out of 11 years we've had above normal, so not sure what normal is anymore.

Damn that Al Gore and his global warming ********.



TheXpress2002;716484 said:


> This year has just begun


Good one Xpress, you can stop joking around now. Cuz I'm really not laughing, it isn't that funny.


----------



## firelwn82

TheXpress2002;716484 said:


> This year has just begun


Good to know Express. Hows it looking for Mardi Gras time.... Feb 18-28? Thats where me and my girl will be  Can you say..... Boobies


----------



## firelwn82

[/QUOTE]Good one Xpress, you can stop joking around now. Cuz I'm really not laughing, it isn't that funny. [/QUOTE]

Oh come on Mark you know you like it


----------



## Luther

Mark Oomkes;716489 said:


> That's right for the total, but only about 10" over normal. But ****, who's counting?


Rich Luggie on channel 2 over here........made note of it last night.:waving:


----------



## Mark Oomkes

TCLA;716503 said:


> Rich Luggie on channel 2 over here........made note of it last night.:waving:


Luggie? I have those every once in awhile. lol xysport


----------



## lawnmasters2006

looking for a a salt spreader...wht got an price?


----------



## Lawn Vet

lawnmasters2006;716521 said:


> looking for a a salt spreader...wht got an price?


????????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## lawnmasters2006

Lawn Vet;716549 said:


> ????????????????????????????????????????????????


whts all that for...gezzz....i know i posted it in here only because i want to buy one in Michigan


----------



## firelwn82

Probably because the last part makes 0 sense


----------



## Mark Oomkes

lawnmasters2006;716563 said:


> whts all that for...gezzz....i know i posted it in here only because i want to buy one in Michigan


I'm guessing because salt is in short supply and will only be more scarce the way things are going.

Could be wrong, but I doubt it.


----------



## lawnmasters2006

firelwn82;716569 said:


> Probably because the last part makes 0 sense


guess i need to spell check...been wore out with hardly any sleep...darn snow...


----------



## firelwn82

lawnmasters2006;716576 said:


> guess i need to spell check...been wore out with hardly any sleep...darn snow...


ha ha I hear ya bro.


----------



## TheXpress2002

Why does the sun have to rise so early in the day? Can we postpone it until 130pm


----------



## lawnprolawns

TheXpress2002;716719 said:


> Why does the sun have to rise so early in the day? Can we postpone it until 130pm


That sounds about right, I just woke up..

Does windchill effect salt at all? I've been told it does, but cant figure it out.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

lawnprolawns;716796 said:


> That sounds about right, I just woke up..
> 
> Does windchill effect salt at all? I've been told it does, but cant figure it out.


Can salt feel?


----------



## lawnprolawns

Ok, that's what I was thinking. I didn't know if there was something to do with evaporative cooling. I know salt doesn't say "man this wind is brutal"...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

lawnprolawns;716807 said:


> Ok, that's what I was thinking. I didn't know if there was something to do with evaporative cooling. I know salt doesn't say "man this wind is brutal"...


Bingo

Wind chill is only a measure of the air on exposed flesh.


----------



## Scenic Lawnscape

Mark Oomkes;716800 said:


> Can salt feel?


Now that is funny right there


----------



## lawnprolawns

Scenic Lawnscape;716830 said:


> Now that is funny right there


Maybe Magic Salt can feel, that's why it's magic.


----------



## Allor Outdoor

Hey Guys,
I have a HUGE favor to ask of all of you...I have one particular PITA customer that absolutely refuses to believe that we have salted as many times as indicated on their bill. This particular customer is charged on a per ton basis. Therefore on some applications we use as little as 1-2 tons for a light salting and sometimes we use as much as 5-6 tons for a very heavy salting. He is not arguing that we use different amounts of salt depending on the site conditions, and the weather. He is arguing that we have not been on the site salting as many times as we have billed him for. So here is the favor...can you guys post how many times you have salted your accounts as of today (1/15/09). I have 2 reason for asking this:
1) I want to make sure I am not way off and out of tune with salting standards
2) I plan on printing these responses out and showing him what other contractors in SE Michigan are doing and the number of times they have salted.

Anyways, according to my numbers as of today (1/15/09) we have salted a total of 25 times.
Obviously I know this number is going to fluctuate depending on where you are located at, but nevertheless, if you can post for me the number of times you have salted so far this year and the city, or cities most of your work is in, it would be greatly appreciated.
Thanks again!!


----------



## WMHLC

Anybody plow in Greenville? I have some sidewalks I need done. Just have to be cleared once a week. Can be done anytime. Give me a call if you want them. 616-706-6792


----------



## Runner

Ok,...we won't even MENTION what smelling salts do...


----------



## lawnprolawns

Allor, 

I've salted about 18 - 20 times in Northville/Plymouth. 

It would be higher, probably right up there with you @ 25, but I have been asked by two people to really hold back on salting as much as I can, so I've skipped a few times when it's not dangerous. 

Look at this last week for one of my accounts. They're going to kill me when i drop the invoice off today.

7-Jan
8-Jan
9-Jan
10-Jan
12-Jan
13-Jan
14-Jan


----------



## Tscape

32 saltings of walks
23 of the lot


----------



## cgrappler135

27 saltings thus far. Give or take a couple at different locations.


----------



## irlandscaper

27 Saltings.


----------



## dsteve12

Ooh... I'm going to be the other side of the spectrum (and the message that your PITA customer hones in on). I've salted 10 times this year for my small commercial in NW Livonia that I would most likely compare to yours (based on your post). I have really skimmed back because I know that the customer is auto-related, and I feel the pain in the area (since my real job is working at the Big 3). Granted, they are still over last year's budget -- but it can't be because of a lack of effort on my behalf to try to keep costs down. As many have said -- we don't make the weather, we just clean up the mess... Dates of my saltings are:

NOV -- 11/30
DEC -- 12/06, 12/11, 12/16, 12/19, 12/31
JAN -- 01/07, 01/08, 01/10, 01/14

Having said that, I know that there were several times in late-December that I really had to think twice about applying salt (12/20 and 12/21 jump out at me). And there have been a few times in January already that I have worried about whether NOT pulling the trigger on the spreader was the right thing to do or not...


----------



## dsteve12

Junior Member? Please.


----------



## TheXpress2002

Just got a call from AA saying almost 2 inches of new snow on the ground. Any confirmation?


----------



## Superior L & L

WOW didnt even know it was snowing?


----------



## bigjeeping

dsteve12;717167 said:


> Ooh... (and the message that your PITA customer hones in on).


I would assume that he only wanted people to post who would benefit his argument. We are all on the same team after all...


----------



## bigjeeping

TheXpress2002;717195 said:


> Just got a call from AA saying almost 2 inches of new snow on the ground. Any confirmation?


CC Text message.

1 inch from yesterday if snow was not cleared. Cleared my walks this morning and only have a dusting on them now. New snow from today = dusting. I can still see the texture of the concrete through it.


----------



## magnatrac

TheXpress2002;717195 said:


> Just got a call from AA saying almost 2 inches of new snow on the ground. Any confirmation?


 So who in AA is drinking while messing with you? Sounds like a funny thing do to get your blood pressure up !!! Well funny as long as you the one making the call


----------



## lawnprolawns

Superior, that's one hell of a fleet you have in your signature. Looks nice man!


----------



## Allor Outdoor

Hey guys, sorry to be a pain in the a$$

But does anyone else have their salting totals?

Just trying to get as many responses as possible.

Thanks again!


----------



## Jason Pallas

Superior L & L;716339 said:


> ????????????


Whoops! Sorry guys - been busy all day. Today is January 15th ------ hope you all got your 1040 ES's in the mail to Uncle Sam and Jenny from the Block. That's what I meant - hoped to remind you all earlier.


----------



## Superior L & L

lawnprolawns;717246 said:


> Superior, that's one hell of a fleet you have in your signature. Looks nice man!


Thanks, thats from a couple of years back. Have since added couple more plow trucks, a deicing truck and 2 trucks for sidewalk crews.


----------



## dsteve12

bigjeeping;717210 said:


> I would assume that he only wanted people to post who would benefit his argument. We are all on the same team after all...


I thought about that -- but then I figured that, since he was asking for the info, it would be worthwhile to provide. As I stated, there were at least 4-5 times that I probably should have thrown down salt -- and that would have still been minimally coating. BUT -- and I should have said this -- I have no liability on the site, which makes a HUGE difference. If they wanted the liability, I guarantee that I would have been out 20+ times.

You're right, Jeeping, I should have put that in the original message.


----------



## magnatrac

Superior L & L;717363 said:


> Thanks, thats from a couple of years back. Have since added couple more plow trucks, a deicing truck and 2 trucks for sidewalk crews.


 While that is a nice fleet it's also a great photo !!! Look at the symmetry, just the right amount of equipment parked in the perfect order !!! That would make a good post card !!!


----------



## procut

I always found Superior's photo impressive as well. payup


----------



## Sharper Edge

Any updates on what it looks like in A2?


----------



## firelwn82

Ewwwww look at me I'm Superior my photo is Superior to yours, I'm getting so many comments on my Superior photo of my Superior equipment. ussmileyflag Just makin a crack take it easy, I like the photo too. ha ha


----------



## Superior L & L

magnatrac;717428 said:


> While that is a nice fleet it's also a great photo !!! Look at the symmetry, just the right amount of equipment parked in the perfect order !!! That would make a good post card !!!


That funny. when we were taking the pics we had a irrigation service van and a Chevy Colorado there also but didnt use them because there was no balance and made the pictures look "weird"



firelwn82;717457 said:


> Ewwwww look at me I'm Superior my photo is Superior to yours, I'm getting so many comments on my Superior photo of my Superior equipment. ussmileyflag Just makin a crack take it easy, I like the photo too. ha ha


DUDE what do you mean take it easy ? I never said anything. I just put a photo back up and a couple of people commented on it thats all. I never said anything about being better or Superior than anyone. There a many people on this thread with nicer and WAY bigger fleets. 
Must be your time of the month !! LOL
Have a SUPERIOR day !


----------



## firelwn82

No I was jokin. I was sure you would get it but some other people get there panties in a bunch sometimes when ya make cracks on people. Just passin time and jokin around.


----------



## Superior L & L

firelwn82;717488 said:


> Just passin time and jokin around.


Yer its quite. We need snow again


----------



## firelwn82

Thats a big 10-4 good buddy, over Kchh


----------



## TheXpress2002

Superior L & L;717464 said:


> That funny. when we were taking the pics we had a irrigation service van and a Chevy Colorado there also but didnt use them because there was no balance and made the pictures look "weird"
> 
> DUDE what do you mean take it easy ? I never said anything. I just put a photo back up and a couple of people commented on it thats all. I never said anything about being better or Superior than anyone. There a many people on this thread with nicer and WAY bigger fleets.
> Must be your time of the month !! LOL
> Have a SUPERIOR day !


I took a picture the other day of the trucks together after I spent time washing them and lining them up making them look fancy. I take the picture. Later on that night after it had started to get crappy out I load it onto the computer and notice there is a guy standing on his balcony with his pants droppped mooning me. Needless to say I don't believe I will be using that picture as any avatar or mailings.


----------



## superiorsnowrem

Its about an inch of snow here in a2. Im not goin out salting probably wont do anything with this temp.


----------



## smoore45

Allor Outdoor;717292 said:


> Hey guys, sorry to be a pain in the a$$
> 
> But does anyone else have their salting totals?
> 
> Just trying to get as many responses as possible.
> 
> Thanks again!


Hey Allor, I've had to respond to my one account 21 times so far this year to salt. And I am on the South side of town, so it is probably on the lower end of everyone on here.


----------



## eatonpaving

*4.30 am..............-9*


----------



## Luther

Mark Oomkes;716811 said:


> Bingo
> 
> Wind chill is only a measure of the air on exposed flesh.


Actually it is a measure of heat loss by anything that generates heat........for example running engines would be included in this category. Things that do not generate heat are not effected by a wind chill measurement. :waving:


----------



## Metro Lawn

I took a few pics of us removing snow for the Monster Jam on Sat. It was a long cold day.


----------



## Scenic Lawnscape

John

I thought you were Liquid only? I see a salter??


----------



## firelwn82

TheXpress2002;717573 said:


> I load it onto the computer and notice there is a guy standing on his balcony with his pants droppped mooning me.


Oh now thats damn funny.... I think you should send those for X-mas cards to friends and see if they catch it. Now that would be funny too.


----------



## Superior L & L

Scenic Lawnscape;718055 said:


> John
> 
> I thought you were Liquid only? I see a salter??


I was going to say the same thing !!!! LOL

You have to have just a little salt around ~!~


----------



## Scenic Lawnscape

*selling my salter*

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=76596


----------



## Metro Lawn

Scenic Lawnscape;718055 said:


> John
> 
> I thought you were Liquid only? I see a salter??


General Motors buys it's own salt, we get paid to put it down.


----------



## Scenic Lawnscape

Metro Lawn;718167 said:


> General Motors buys it's own salt, we get paid to put it down.


how ever you can make the money Go for itpayuppayup


----------



## lawnprolawns

You put GM's salt down at Ford Field?


----------



## terrapro

firelwn82;718058 said:


> Oh now thats damn funny.... I think you should send those for X-mas cards to friends and see if they catch it. Now that would be funny too.


i was thinking valentines day cards


----------



## TheXpress2002

lawnprolawns;718188 said:


> You put GM's salt down at Ford Field?


Again we can not make fun of anyone here because none of us know our names and what day of the week it is. Right now there is no difference between GM and Ford. I knew what he meant.........lol


----------



## Lawn Vet

So tomorrow's going to pan out 2-4", right? Or is this another one where I'll be guessing all night?


----------



## Lawn Vet

I guess I meant, at least 2-4". Forgot that it is looking more like 4-6".


----------



## TheXpress2002

Closer to 4-6 for a storm total beginning tomorrow around noon ending early Sunday morning. Highest north of 59 lowest near th Ohio border


----------



## Runner

lawnprolawns;718188 said:


> You put GM's salt down at Ford Field?





TheXpress2002;718208 said:


> Again we can not make fun of anyone here because none of us know our names and what day of the week it is. Right now there is no difference between GM and Ford. I knew what he meant.........lol


Man,...I didn't even GET that until I read YOUR comment! I gotta go eat...I'm slippin', here...


----------



## lawnprolawns

Runner;718329 said:


> Man,...I didn't even GET that until I read YOUR comment! I gotta go eat...I'm slippin', here...


Now I'm just confused... sorry.


----------



## Superior L & L

TheXpress2002;718208 said:


> Right now there is no difference between GM and Ford.


Nope both have no money of there own


----------



## Metro Lawn

lawnprolawns;718188 said:


> You put GM's salt down at Ford Field?


No, I had about 500 lbs left in the spreader and just took it with me rather than to over apply it. That truck was just there to push the piles into the street so the loader could scoop them up.


----------



## lawnprolawns

Superior L & L;718401 said:


> Nope both have no money of there own


I'll go out on a limb and say that GM makes nicer trucks though!

I drive a Ford..


----------



## Superior L & L

lawnprolawns;718481 said:


> I'll go out on a limb and say that GM makes nicer trucks though!
> 
> I drive a Ford..


OHHHH not going to go there. I like ALL trucks. The next three pages of this thread will end up being guys arguing about what is a better truck.

For what its worth i buy Chevys/GMC


----------



## sefh

Agreed on the many pages to follow of who drives what.


----------



## Sharper Edge

4-6 it's on again


----------



## dsteve12

sefh;718564 said:


> Agreed on the many pages to follow of who drives what.


I had written a healthy response to the Ford post -- despite the warning that that the next few pages would be plagued with such discussion. In the end, I deleted the post out of respect for the message board's members -- with the assumption that nobody here would have the audacity, ignorance, and lack of patriotism to drive a foreign vehicle (not that any foreign vehicles are even available that can handle plowing -- but I would hope that the hard-working people on this message board also have domestics in their garages).

I will ask how anyone could suggest that Ford is in the same boat as GM or Chrysler? GM is begging for taxpayer dollars, while Chrysler is simply hoping somebody will come and put them out of their misery by buying the company. The Ford Motor Company, like many of us here, didn't ask for handouts, and will make it on their own.


----------



## 2FAST4U

dsteve12;718638 said:


> I will ask how anyone could suggest that Ford is in the same boat as GM or Chrysler? GM is begging for taxpayer dollars, while Chrysler is simply hoping somebody will come and put them out of their misery by buying the company. The Ford Motor Company, like many of us here, didn't ask for handouts, and will make it on their own.


Thank You for this post the garge is filled with three Fords always has been and always will be!!! 
Not saying that Ford is better then the other two but like what was said they didn't ask for hand outs and that says alot right there. 
And I'll be there first to say that both my parents put 30+ years in at Ford and if the times were different I'd be there too, so sorry if I get alittle fired up when people start talking about the big 3 and there unions.ussmileyflag ussmileyflag

But now back to snow plow'n looks like were in for a decent push tomorrow into sunday.
So lets get some sleep boy and get the trucks ready for another storm.payup payup


----------



## Tango

TCLA;717853 said:


> Actually it is a measure of heat loss by anything that generates heat........for example running engines would be included in this category. Things that do not generate heat are not effected by a wind chill measurement. :waving:


There is a thermal boundary layer surrounding the skin which may be several millimetres thick. This boundary layer of still air acts as an insulator. When it is cold and the wind is blowing, the air feels colder than it does when it is calm because the wind blows away the boundary layer. In a perfect calm, if free convection could be suppressed (as it is in microgravity), the boundary layer would be infinitely thick. Add a wind, and the only still air that remains would be the air in the immediate vicinity of some surface, like the skin. The stronger the wind, the thinner the layer. Because the outer layers of still air are blown off more easily than the ones closer to the skin, when it is nearly calm, a small increase in wind speed causes a much greater thinning of the boundary layer thickness than the same increase in wind speed when the wind is already strong.

Convective heat loss is really conduction through an insulating boundary layer. The insulation of the boundary layer depends on its thickness. When there is wind, the thermal resistance of the boundary layer is smaller, the heat loss is higher, and the temperature of the skin is closer to the air temperature. Humans do not sense the temperature of the air but the temperature of the skin. Because skin temperature is closer to the air temperature when it is windy, the wind causes it to feel colder.

The only effect wind chill has on inanimate objects, such as car radiators and water pipes, is to shorten the amount of time for the object to cool. The inanimate object will not cool below the actual air temperature. For example, if the temperature outside is -5 degrees Fahrenheit and the wind chill temperature is -31 degrees Fahrenheit, then your car's radiator will not drop lower than -5 degrees Fahrenheit.


----------



## flykelley

Tango;718739 said:


> There is a thermal boundary layer surrounding the skin which may be several millimetres thick. This boundary layer of still air acts as an insulator. When it is cold and the wind is blowing, the air feels colder than it does when it is calm because the wind blows away the boundary layer. In a perfect calm, if free convection could be suppressed (as it is in microgravity), the boundary layer would be infinitely thick. Add a wind, and the only still air that remains would be the air in the immediate vicinity of some surface, like the skin. The stronger the wind, the thinner the layer. Because the outer layers of still air are blown off more easily than the ones closer to the skin, when it is nearly calm, a small increase in wind speed causes a much greater thinning of the boundary layer thickness than the same increase in wind speed when the wind is already strong.
> 
> Convective heat loss is really conduction through an insulating boundary layer. The insulation of the boundary layer depends on its thickness. When there is wind, the thermal resistance of the boundary layer is smaller, the heat loss is higher, and the temperature of the skin is closer to the air temperature. Humans do not sense the temperature of the air but the temperature of the skin. Because skin temperature is closer to the air temperature when it is windy, the wind causes it to feel colder.
> 
> The only effect wind chill has on inanimate objects, such as car radiators and water pipes, is to shorten the amount of time for the object to cool. The inanimate object will not cool below the actual air temperature. For example, if the temperature outside is -5 degrees Fahrenheit and the wind chill temperature is -31 degrees Fahrenheit, then your car's radiator will not drop lower than -5 degrees Fahrenheit.


All of this makes my head hurt, damm its cold outside.

Regards Mike


----------



## snow plowman

yep me to head hurting now to damm its cold out side but more snow on the way for all


----------



## 2FAST4U

Damm TANGO I only looked at that post and my head started to throb  
so how long did it take u to find all that info on yahoo because I know you didn't just pull that one out of your a$$

well any way off to have a few bew's with the boys and hopefully some gals 

be check'n in the morning(hopefuly w/ not to big of a head:crying to see whats up w/ the snow


----------



## Superior L & L

dsteve12;718638 said:


> I had written a healthy response to the Ford post -- despite the warning that that the next few pages would be plagued with such discussion. In the end, I deleted the post out of respect for the message board's members -- with the assumption that nobody here would have the audacity, ignorance, and lack of patriotism to drive a foreign vehicle (not that any foreign vehicles are even available that can handle plowing -- but I would hope that the hard-working people on this message board also have domestics in their garages).
> 
> I will ask how anyone could suggest that Ford is in the same boat as GM or Chrysler? GM is begging for taxpayer dollars, while Chrysler is simply hoping somebody will come and put them out of their misery by buying the company. The Ford Motor Company, like many of us here, didn't ask for handouts, and will make it on their own.


You will be glad to know that i dont have the audacity, ignorance, and lack of patriotism to drive a foreign vehicle. I drive a CHEVROLET....................... A Chevy Avalanche built in Mexico. Now thats patriotic Pablo

Oh and i must have been seeing things on TV because there was a guy sitting next to the Gm CEO and the Chrysler CEO from Ford asking for money. Now sure they said they were just there "gettting the money lined up" in case they needed it because they didnt want to have to come to congress on there own later in the year. So i guess they DID ask for a hand out but just want to government to hold on to the money just in case they need it.!!!!!!

Now dont take this totally the wrong way because i think Ford is a good company and so is GM. Both have some decent product but both have there problems. I did read somewhere that Ford could go to the Ford Foundation and get a loan and it wouldnt even put a dent in its $$$$$$.

The Ford family really knows how to run a first class operation, i mean look at the Lions!!!!  (i just had to put that in here. I know the family doesn't run the day to day operations of Ford) )


----------



## TheXpress2002

As of right now the following gives a good idea of tomorrow and tomorrow night....


----------



## lawnprolawns

That's a decent amount of snow, more than NOAA and everyone else is calling for. 

Can I ask where you get those charts, and the snowfall charts you have posted in the past?


----------



## TheXpress2002

lawnprolawns;718987 said:


> That's a decent amount of snow, more than NOAA and everyone else is calling for.
> 
> Can I ask where you get those charts, and the snowfall charts you have posted in the past?


That is from NOAA


----------



## dsteve12

Superior L & L;718952 said:


> You will be glad to know that i dont have the audacity, ignorance, and lack of patriotism to drive a foreign vehicle. I drive a CHEVROLET....................... A Chevy Avalanche built in Mexico. Now thats patriotic Pablo
> 
> Oh and i must have been seeing things on TV because there was a guy sitting next to the Gm CEO and the Chrysler CEO from Ford asking for money. Now sure they said they were just there "gettting the money lined up" in case they needed it because they didnt want to have to come to congress on there own later in the year. So i guess they DID ask for a hand out but just want to government to hold on to the money just in case they need it.!!!!!!
> 
> Now dont take this totally the wrong way because i think Ford is a good company and so is GM. Both have some decent product but both have there problems. I did read somewhere that Ford could go to the Ford Foundation and get a loan and it wouldnt even put a dent in its $$$$$$.
> 
> The Ford family really knows how to run a first class operation, i mean look at the Lions!!!!  (i just had to put that in here. I know the family doesn't run the day to day operations of Ford) )


This will be my last post -- certainly not due to lack of content, but out of respect for the intent of the message board (and because I am sure there will be hefty discussion about the upcoming storm). Before I begin with my final rant, I mean no disrespect; I am sure that we both share the same pride in our nationalism. But before I allow people to be misled, I wanted to offer some insight:

1. Profits from foreign companies do not stay here. Yes, they have token plants in the US, where they pay their non-union workers damn close to the same wages our UAW membership gets, but if you look at vehicle content, you'd be hard-pressed to find a foreign vehicle that matches domestic product -- even those _assembled_ in Mexico. Further, the way that OEMs report their part composition is where products are _shipped_ to the OEM from. For example, Toyota may claim that they have vehicles that are 50% US, but in reality, there are foreign companies that ship to warehouses in the US that then ship to the OEMs. Trust me. I do this for a living. It's not all about deception -- given lead times of parts coming from Asia, they need to have a buffer stock locally maintained. But the reporting skews public perception of content origin.

2. In the scheme of US economics, should GM fail, the effect on Ford would be significant. Suppliers that have their business comprised of Ford and GM would certainly go under, having significant effect on Ford's ability to manufacture. Look at companies like Plastech, who filed for bankruptcy in early 2008. As soon as one OEM pulls their business out, Plastech had to file for protection -- creating a ripple effect at the other two (granted, Plastech was run by a complete imbicile). Had you _read_ the transcript from Ford's pitch (instead of been mesmerized by the pictures on the TV), you would have known that the main purpose of their presence was to support the other domestics. Look at Ford's market share during the past six months. Or look at the vehicle line-up that they will be introducing in 2009, 2010, and 2011. Vehicles don't hatch overnight (especially with rediculous regulations in place). Ford's position is much, much stronger than GM -- but Ford recognizes that GM is Ford's partner.

3. The Lions had a #1 ranked offense when Scott Mitchell was QB. OK, that's just funny. But, you're right -- the Ford family has little to do with day-to-day operations of the Lions (thank you, Matt Millen), and they have almost as much to do with day-to-day operations of Ford Motor Company.

My real job is working for Ford. No poop. The issue that I have is that public perception is incorrect of the quality and viability of these companies. And when I see a Camry popping down the street with some ****-stick driving, I can't help but wonder if the clown realizes how his lack of nationalism effects not just me, but the millions of people in this country that make a comparable (and often superior) product, or rely on the long-term success of the domestics.

If anyone on this message board is considering a foreign product, I gladly offer up a PIN number to get behind the wheel of a Ford vehicle.

Now, isn't it going to snow tomorrow? Nice sparring with you.


----------



## Superior L & L

dsteve12;718994 said:


> Now, isn't it going to snow tomorrow? Nice sparring with you.


You too. Oh i did have a Explorer for a couple of years. I put 120,000 on it and all i did was put new brakes on it


----------



## lawnprolawns

We have a driveway full of Ford cars. Between my mom, dad, and myself, there's three F-150s, an Edge, and a Mazda somthin or another. My partner and I own a Chevy to plow with, and his family has a Silverado, Avalanche, and a Vibe. We like domestic!


My old F150 has about 150k on it, and it's still pulling hard. I did go through a rear end, but other than that, it's been great.


----------



## sefh

Boy lets hope that we don't get any snow.. this cold weather is hard on the trucks and will be on the pumps. I know someone (bigjeeping I think) was looking for a heater pump, wondering if he found one yet? Let's keep this forum to snow plow not a battle of who drives what!!!!!!!! If anyone gets in a pinch and needs some help call me 734-368-2368 or PM me.


----------



## groundbreakers

Metro Lawn;718406 said:


> No, I had about 500 lbs left in the spreader and just took it with me rather than to over apply it. That truck was just there to push the piles into the street so the loader could scoop them up.


metro.... i seen you thursday afternoon ... i was gonna try to flag ya down while you plowing out the fenced in storage lot .. but i was gonna get ran over by front end loader haulin the "junk cars" into the arena .... were you in a 92 - 93 dodge ram with the Led LIghtbar on top ??


----------



## Jason Pallas

I'm working on patenting a plow heater - a great design, so I can't talk about it much. But, there aren't any out there that are worth a damm - other than one that I've found that I've based my design on. 
With that said, remember to carry a bottle of ISO HEET with you. Pour a couple capfuls in your resevoir if you get froze up OR pour it in before as a preventative measure. It will unfreeze your fluid and get you going again.


----------



## Tango

2FAST4U;718928 said:


> Damm TANGO I only looked at that post and my head started to throb
> so how long did it take u to find all that info on yahoo because I know you didn't just pull that one out of your a$$


Yahoo? Please give me a break! That was all GOOGLE.

I have always misunderstood windchill so I did a litle homework and thought I would share.


----------



## Luther

Here we go again!! payup


----------



## Superior L & L

Jason Pallas;719115 said:


> I'm working on patenting a plow heater - a great design, so I can't talk about it much. But, there aren't any out there that are worth a damm - other than one that I've found that I've based my design on.
> With that said, remember to carry a bottle of ISO HEET with you. Pour a couple capfuls in your resevoir if you get froze up OR pour it in before as a preventative measure. It will unfreeze your fluid and get you going again.


you put the iso heet in were the plow fluid goes?


----------



## terrapro

Superior L & L;719257 said:


> you put the iso heet in were the plow fluid goes?


yeah i forgot to ask about that too. it doesnt eat up hydro or trans fluid?

i always let the truck warm for 10-20 minutes before going anywhere.


----------



## 2FAST4U

well the radar looks like the snow's almost here!!!payup
man its cold outside:crying:, bundle up today guys and be safe out there.


----------



## Jason Pallas

Superior L & L;719257 said:


> you put the iso heet in were the plow fluid goes?


Not as far as I've been able to tell or hear. I know a lot of people that swear by it and have used it for years with no problems..... yes, just put it with the fluid in the resevoir. It's mainly isopropyl alcohol - so, it absorbs water and chemically changes it so that it doesn't freeze (by bonding to the h2o molecule).


----------



## alternative

dsteve12;718994 said:


> This will be my last post -- certainly not due to lack of content, but out of respect for the intent of the message board (and because I am sure there will be hefty discussion about the upcoming storm). Before I begin with my final rant, I mean no disrespect; I am sure that we both share the same pride in our nationalism. But before I allow people to be misled, I wanted to offer some insight:
> 
> 1. Profits from foreign companies do not stay here. Yes, they have token plants in the US, where they pay their non-union workers damn close to the same wages our UAW membership gets, but if you look at vehicle content, you'd be hard-pressed to find a foreign vehicle that matches domestic product -- even those _assembled_ in Mexico. Further, the way that OEMs report their part composition is where products are _shipped_ to the OEM from. For example, Toyota may claim that they have vehicles that are 50% US, but in reality, there are foreign companies that ship to warehouses in the US that then ship to the OEMs. Trust me. I do this for a living. It's not all about deception -- given lead times of parts coming from Asia, they need to have a buffer stock locally maintained. But the reporting skews public perception of content origin.
> 
> 2. In the scheme of US economics, should GM fail, the effect on Ford would be significant. Suppliers that have their business comprised of Ford and GM would certainly go under, having significant effect on Ford's ability to manufacture. Look at companies like Plastech, who filed for bankruptcy in early 2008. As soon as one OEM pulls their business out, Plastech had to file for protection -- creating a ripple effect at the other two (granted, Plastech was run by a complete imbicile). Had you _read_ the transcript from Ford's pitch (instead of been mesmerized by the pictures on the TV), you would have known that the main purpose of their presence was to support the other domestics. Look at Ford's market share during the past six months. Or look at the vehicle line-up that they will be introducing in 2009, 2010, and 2011. Vehicles don't hatch overnight (especially with rediculous regulations in place). Ford's position is much, much stronger than GM -- but Ford recognizes that GM is Ford's partner.
> 
> 3. The Lions had a #1 ranked offense when Scott Mitchell was QB. OK, that's just funny. But, you're right -- the Ford family has little to do with day-to-day operations of the Lions (thank you, Matt Millen), and they have almost as much to do with day-to-day operations of Ford Motor Company.
> 
> My real job is working for Ford. No poop. The issue that I have is that public perception is incorrect of the quality and viability of these companies. And when I see a Camry popping down the street with some ****-stick driving, I can't help but wonder if the clown realizes how his lack of nationalism effects not just me, but the millions of people in this country that make a comparable (and often superior) product, or rely on the long-term success of the domestics.
> 
> If anyone on this message board is considering a foreign product, I gladly offer up a PIN number to get behind the wheel of a Ford vehicle.
> 
> Now, isn't it going to snow tomorrow? Nice sparring with you.


*My real job is working for Ford.*
Oh i forgot snowplowing is not a REAL job.


----------



## smoore45

dsteve12;718994 said:


> This will be my last post -- certainly not due to lack of content, but out of respect for the intent of the message board (and because I am sure there will be hefty discussion about the upcoming storm). Before I begin with my final rant, I mean no disrespect; I am sure that we both share the same pride in our nationalism. But before I allow people to be misled, I wanted to offer some insight:
> 
> 1. Profits from foreign companies do not stay here. Yes, they have token plants in the US, where they pay their non-union workers damn close to the same wages our UAW membership gets, but if you look at vehicle content, you'd be hard-pressed to find a foreign vehicle that matches domestic product -- even those _assembled_ in Mexico. Further, the way that OEMs report their part composition is where products are _shipped_ to the OEM from. For example, Toyota may claim that they have vehicles that are 50% US, but in reality, there are foreign companies that ship to warehouses in the US that then ship to the OEMs. Trust me. I do this for a living. It's not all about deception -- given lead times of parts coming from Asia, they need to have a buffer stock locally maintained. But the reporting skews public perception of content origin.
> 
> 2. In the scheme of US economics, should GM fail, the effect on Ford would be significant. Suppliers that have their business comprised of Ford and GM would certainly go under, having significant effect on Ford's ability to manufacture. Look at companies like Plastech, who filed for bankruptcy in early 2008. As soon as one OEM pulls their business out, Plastech had to file for protection -- creating a ripple effect at the other two (granted, Plastech was run by a complete imbicile). Had you _read_ the transcript from Ford's pitch (instead of been mesmerized by the pictures on the TV), you would have known that the main purpose of their presence was to support the other domestics. Look at Ford's market share during the past six months. Or look at the vehicle line-up that they will be introducing in 2009, 2010, and 2011. Vehicles don't hatch overnight (especially with rediculous regulations in place). Ford's position is much, much stronger than GM -- but Ford recognizes that GM is Ford's partner.
> 
> 3. The Lions had a #1 ranked offense when Scott Mitchell was QB. OK, that's just funny. But, you're right -- the Ford family has little to do with day-to-day operations of the Lions (thank you, Matt Millen), and they have almost as much to do with day-to-day operations of Ford Motor Company.
> 
> My real job is working for Ford. No poop. The issue that I have is that public perception is incorrect of the quality and viability of these companies. And when I see a Camry popping down the street with some ****-stick driving, I can't help but wonder if the clown realizes how his lack of nationalism effects not just me, but the millions of people in this country that make a comparable (and often superior) product, or rely on the long-term success of the domestics.
> 
> If anyone on this message board is considering a foreign product, I gladly offer up a PIN number to get behind the wheel of a Ford vehicle.
> 
> Now, isn't it going to snow tomorrow? Nice sparring with you.


dude, your avatar is creepy.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

dsteve12;718994 said:


> This will be my last post -- certainly not due to lack of content, but out of respect for the intent of the message board (and because I am sure there will be hefty discussion about the upcoming storm). Before I begin with my final rant, I mean no disrespect; I am sure that we both share the same pride in our nationalism. But before I allow people to be misled, I wanted to offer some insight:
> 
> 1. Profits from foreign companies do not stay here. Yes, they have token plants in the US, where they pay their non-union workers damn close to the same wages our UAW membership gets, but if you look at vehicle content, you'd be hard-pressed to find a foreign vehicle that matches domestic product -- even those _assembled_ in Mexico. Further, the way that OEMs report their part composition is where products are _shipped_ to the OEM from. For example, Toyota may claim that they have vehicles that are 50% US, but in reality, there are foreign companies that ship to warehouses in the US that then ship to the OEMs. Trust me. I do this for a living. It's not all about deception -- given lead times of parts coming from Asia, they need to have a buffer stock locally maintained. But the reporting skews public perception of content origin.
> 
> 2. In the scheme of US economics, should GM fail, the effect on Ford would be significant. Suppliers that have their business comprised of Ford and GM would certainly go under, having significant effect on Ford's ability to manufacture. Look at companies like Plastech, who filed for bankruptcy in early 2008. As soon as one OEM pulls their business out, Plastech had to file for protection -- creating a ripple effect at the other two (granted, Plastech was run by a complete imbicile). Had you _read_ the transcript from Ford's pitch (instead of been mesmerized by the pictures on the TV), you would have known that the main purpose of their presence was to support the other domestics. Look at Ford's market share during the past six months. Or look at the vehicle line-up that they will be introducing in 2009, 2010, and 2011. Vehicles don't hatch overnight (especially with rediculous regulations in place). Ford's position is much, much stronger than GM -- but Ford recognizes that GM is Ford's partner.
> 
> 3. The Lions had a #1 ranked offense when Scott Mitchell was QB. OK, that's just funny. But, you're right -- the Ford family has little to do with day-to-day operations of the Lions (thank you, Matt Millen), and they have almost as much to do with day-to-day operations of Ford Motor Company.
> 
> My real job is working for Ford. No poop. The issue that I have is that public perception is incorrect of the quality and viability of these companies. And when I see a Camry popping down the street with some ****-stick driving, I can't help but wonder if the clown realizes how his lack of nationalism effects not just me, but the millions of people in this country that make a comparable (and often superior) product, or rely on the long-term success of the domestics.
> 
> If anyone on this message board is considering a foreign product, I gladly offer up a PIN number to get behind the wheel of a Ford vehicle.
> 
> Now, isn't it going to snow tomorrow? Nice sparring with you.


For grins and giggles, by this post we can assume you have never been in a WalMart correct?

Every stitch of clothing, electronics, etc you own is made and assembled 1000% in USA, right? Because we sure wouldn't want one penny to go overseas and support those bastards, right?

Isolationism rules, baby!!!!!

Just throwing poop against the wall to see what sticks.


----------



## bigjeeping

sefh;719094 said:


> Boy lets hope that we don't get any snow.. this cold weather is hard on the trucks and will be on the pumps. I know someone (bigjeeping I think) was looking for a heater pump, wondering if he found one yet?


My pump was freezing up bad, had to torch it every 30 mins or so when it was dire cold.

Did 3 things:

1) Found out where moisture was getting into the hydraulic system (2 leaks). Need a pump rebuild. But that will have to wait until our next break in the weather b/c I just did brakes on the truck and today Ive got repair work on snowblower and salter.

2) Picked up a magnetic block heater from carquest ($55). Nice little thing except it doesnt stick to the fluid reservoir?? So I strapped it on. Its not 12V and I dont feel like driving around with an inverter all night so just use it to keep fluid warm while truck is parked.

3) Put HEET in fluid. Working good so far.


----------



## Milwaukee

Quick question in this winter will be snow today. That mean every steel on truck would break easy due extreme cold outside? plow slow? Or just normal?


----------



## TheXpress2002

Beyond the general 3-6 south of 59 and 5-9 north of that today nothing out of the ordinary. Should be done around midnight. 

Looking ahead.... 

Sunday night looks to be a dusting...possible salting.

Tuesday night...snow

Wednesday night...snow

Thursday/Thursday night...snow


I know this has looked like December all over again. Just wait things longer range look to be a lot worse. I look at some of these storms and I am just shaking my head. This will certainly be a winter to remember for a long time and we are not even half way through.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

TheXpress2002;719403 said:


> Beyond the general 3-6 south of 59 and 5-9 north of that today nothing out of the ordinary. Should be done around midnight.
> 
> Looking ahead....
> 
> Sunday night looks to be a dusting...possible salting.
> 
> Tuesday night...snow
> 
> Wednesday night...snow
> 
> Thursday/Thursday night...snow
> 
> I know this has looked like December all over again. Just wait things longer range look to be a lot worse. I look at some of these storms and I am just shaking my head. This will certainly be a winter to remember for a long time and we are not even half way through.


OK Xpress, I told you a couple days ago that the joke is over, you can stop messing with us now.   

Seriously. 

PS Any chance of a normal February? You know, usually the driest month of the year? I'd sort of like to take a warm vacation someplace before I lose my mind.

PPS Salt is getting really tight up here guys. I could have gotten some from Indiana at $199\ton, prepaid.


----------



## TheXpress2002

Mark Oomkes;719418 said:


> PPS Salt is getting really tight up here guys. I could have gotten some from Indiana at $199\ton, prepaid.


Would this be the salt Granholm sold to them at $99.00 a ton


----------



## terrapro

TheXpress2002;719422 said:


> Would this be the salt Granholm sold to them at $99.00 a ton


yep thats the stuff 

im dreading going out in this, i keep waiting for it to warm up into the teens so i can go start the trucks up


----------



## Eastside Eric

Superior L & L;719257 said:


> you put the iso heet in were the plow fluid goes?


yes, and you only need to put in a few capfulls even when it is frozen. I just had to do this to one of our trucks yesterday; put HEET in worked pump for about five seconds and it was back to normal. So far it has been fine, I have heard of some guys using this as a preventative measure also.

Light snow here in GP now.


----------



## Plow Dude

I need some help on my plow. It is moving very slow from left to right and the battery gage plumets when I I hold the switch down. It is a Fisher plow with the original battery of an 05 Dodge Ram. I'm going to buy a new battery today, I hope that solves the problem.


----------



## lawnprolawns

Plow Dude;719445 said:


> I need some help on my plow. It is moving very slow from left to right and the battery gage plumets when I I hold the switch down. It is a Fisher plow with the original battery of an 05 Dodge Ram. I'm going to buy a new battery today, I hope that solves the problem.


I had the same problem. Im going out to get two new batteries today. My truck is an old DNR truck and I can only imagine how much those two batteries were used. I tried the alternator and that didn't do crap.


----------



## grassmaster06

the snow is coming down pretty goodwesport


----------



## alternative

*Any bulk*

Anyone know where to get some bulk salt in SE Mich??


----------



## Mark Oomkes

alternative;719498 said:


> Anyone know where to get some bulk salt in SE Mich??


That big ass mine you're sitting on?????


----------



## Luther

alternative;719498 said:


> Anyone know where to get some bulk salt in SE Mich??





Mark Oomkes;719500 said:


> That big ass mine you're sitting on?????


It's frustrating knowing there's enough there for our grand-kids grand-kids grand-kids, but they just can't get it to us fast enough!!

Either a design flaw.........or by design?


----------



## Superior L & L

by Design !!!

Just checked out radar. This baby is fast moving. its been snowing for the past 2.5 hours and have no little to no accumulations. This better not be a dud.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Superior L & L;719572 said:


> by Design !!!
> 
> Just checked out radar. This baby is fast moving. its been snowing for the past 2.5 hours and have no little to no accumulations. This better not be a dud.


Without a doubt.

WE're probably at 1 1/2" now on untreated surfaces. Just sent a couple trucks out to do some runways. Not too excited about busting butt on this little bit of snow on a Saturday. Especially since it's taken 6-7 hours to get this much.

We let a 1/2-3/4" go Thursday AM and salted during the day instead of starting dark and early, not a single complaint. People are getting used to it.


----------



## jbiggert

About 1.5" - 2" in Ann Arbor. Well actually Dexter, but close enough. This looks like this could be wrapping up in my area by early evening?????? Or am I missing something?


----------



## Superior L & L

Peoples tolarances are changing. Its ok to have a little snow on your lot theses days. Before you know it se michigan will be like up north. We will plow at 4" or when people start to get stuck in the parking lots and spread sand


----------



## TheXpress2002

Dog just went outside. I have a hair over 3" at the house.....


----------



## jbiggert

Xpress where are you at as far as location? Around A2 right? Do you think most of the accumulating snow is going to be done soon fo this area


----------



## terrapro

Superior L & L;719628 said:


> Peoples tolarances are changing. Its ok to have a little snow on your lot theses days. Before you know it se michigan will be like up north. We will plow at 4" or when people start to get stuck in the parking lots and spread sand


i saw a county truck yesterday with a load of sand in it!?!


----------



## TheXpress2002

jbiggert;719636 said:


> Xpress where are you at as far as location? Around A2 right? Do you think most of the accumulating snow is going to be done soon fo this area


I am in Canton. There is still a bulk of energy that is in the U.P. that still has to make its way through.


----------



## jbiggert

Yeah I saw that area in the U.P. ramping up a bit. I figured it would probably hit just the northern counties


----------



## 2FAST4U

Well guys off to grab some lunch :redbounce and then go plow my big comm. lot there haveing some big sindig tonight, like 500+ people that start showing up at 5:30 so got's to go. I'll check in later when I come home for a nap before heading out to hit all my lots/driveways. Think'n about 1am what are u guys look'n at??


----------



## zags

I'm going out about 3:30. Should be mostly done by then. I've got a retirement home account and they like it cleared ASAP. (I'm in AA city) About 2" total.


----------



## TheXpress2002

jbiggert;719655 said:


> Yeah I saw that area in the U.P. ramping up a bit. I figured it would probably hit just the northern counties


A little hard to say because the winds are going to change and start coming from the northeast meaning the lake will have an effect on how much moisture is brought in.


----------



## terrapro

TheXpress2002;719691 said:


> A little hard to say because the winds are going to change and start coming from the northeast meaning the lake will have an effect on how much moisture is brought in.


just when i thought it couldnt get any crappier..lol

i was just loading up some bags of salts and must of broke the mounts or the cross beam for the bed of my truck :crying:

i unloaded the salt and crammed a 2x6 down there to hold it up....hope it will last for tonight. this bed has got a beating this year. dents, scratches, rust, broken tailgate, and now this. it might end up being a flatbed by the end of this week.

D&Rlawncare, if you are passing through this forum what are the regs if any on flatbeds for 3/4 tons


----------



## WorkinStiff

will work for salt sand, i got


----------



## Tscape

jbiggert;719655 said:


> Yeah I saw that area in the U.P. ramping up a bit. I figured it would probably hit just the northern counties


Welcome fellow Dexterite!


----------



## GreenAcresFert

Is anybody going out now, or going to wait? Looks to me to be done for the A2 area


----------



## sefh

Looks like the wind is creating some HUGE drifts. Just went out to get the mail and I have 2' drifts.


----------



## Lawn Vet

just tested my blower...thought it would be alright to do the walks quick without gloves...not a good idea. it is still fricken cold out there. where's this "warm up"?
and yes, the wind is drifting this stuff nicely.
express, still looking at a midnight stop time for this accumulation?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

sefh;719790 said:


> Looks like the wind is creating some HUGE drifts. Just went out to get the mail and I have 2' drifts.


You wouldn't remember the late 70's\early 80's winters.

Those were huge drifts.

Even '99 had some good ones.

Not slamming, but a 2' drift is nothing. 4-5' drifts are getting big. I would consider anything over 5' to be HUGE. And I've seen plenty of those.


----------



## sefh

Your right I don't remember those. Hell I was born until 1976 so I will rephase that I have some drifts.


----------



## sefh

Plus those are just in my drive so I'm sure all areas they are pretty high.


----------



## WorkinStiff

I remember drifts higher than the school bus in winter 76/77; one lane plowed; one way traffic on a road which T's east of the airport; this went on for a week or two ....and school was not canceled!


----------



## TheXpress2002

I am trying to watch the development on the west side of the state. Radar is showing some development but is anything hitting the ground or is the drier air taking hold.


----------



## GreenAcresFert

Well I think I'm heading to do some commercials to open up tonight, hopefully this storm goes better then the last one. Loaded up with the plow and couple tons. Tow truck driver wasn't to happy to pull it up on the flatbed.


----------



## TheXpress2002

GreenAcresFert;719850 said:


> Well I think I'm heading to do some commercials to open up tonight, hopefully this storm goes better then the last one. Loaded up with the plow and couple tons. Tow truck driver wasn't to happy to pull it up on the flatbed.


You were lucky. Most companies will not tow the truck if the plow is on. Had to take mine off last week and leave it. Threw the largest locks on that plow anyone has ever seen.


----------



## GreenAcresFert

TheXpress2002;719857 said:


> You were lucky. Most companies will not tow the truck if the plow is on. Had to take mine off last week and leave it. Threw the largest locks on that plow anyone has ever seen.


Good friends in the right line of business always helps. Good friend or not that one cost me$$$


----------



## Mark Oomkes

TheXpress2002;719848 said:


> I am trying to watch the development on the west side of the state. Radar is showing some development but is anything hitting the ground or is the drier air taking hold.


Despite the radar, I would call it light to moderate (once in awhile) snow, sure isn't what I would expect based on the returns.


----------



## Luther

Gota love this powder. Blows and drifts easier but it's still the best. After the storms outa here all you need is a little wind for another guaranteed salt run!

Seems to be the year for powder........someone else can have the wet t****.


----------



## Eastside Eric

WorkinStiff;719829 said:


> I remember drifts higher than the school bus in winter 76/77; one lane plowed; one way traffic on a road which T's east of the airport; this went on for a week or two ....and school was not canceled!


was that the same year as that huge ice storm?


----------



## dsteve12

TheXpress2002;719848 said:


> I am trying to watch the development on the west side of the state. Radar is showing some development but is anything hitting the ground or is the drier air taking hold.


I just spoke with my sister in Kalamazoo -- she said that there is no snow really accumulating anymore. Because the snow is so fine, the little that is falling is just blowing away. As far as she's concerned, it's just drifting.


----------



## terrapro

well i just drove home from plowing some commercials and it was a complete white out at times, so more is still coming your way guys.


----------



## TheXpress2002

The base reflect is still blowing up west of us here guys. I told my guys 2am and we will do our commericals then resis tomorrow instead of resis tonight.


----------



## cgrappler135

I just had a new resis. customer that i picked up yesterday call me like 2 hours ago and leave a message that said " where are you at? Its a blizzard out and my drive still isnt done!!! Why is my husband still having to shovel?" I called her back and filled her in on she might wanna wait til the end of the storm to get done or she'd be paying up the a$$. Cant believe people expect you to stay at their driveway during a storm so they never see snow pile up!!!


----------



## snow_man_48045

cgrappler135;720016 said:


> I just had a new resis. customer that i picked up yesterday call me like 2 hours ago and leave a message that said " where are you at? Its a blizzard out and my drive still isnt done!!! Why is my husband still having to shovel?" I called her back and filled her in on she might wanna wait til the end of the storm to get done or she'd be paying up the a$$. Cant believe people expect you to stay at their driveway during a storm so they never see snow pile up!!!


That is why I hate residential snow removal, especially on weekend storms. People are home with nothing to do but watch it snow and worry if your going to come and when.
I limited mine to snow birds that leave to Florida and such/ vacant homes. Rest is all commercial. No time to nurse maid, not worth the 30 or so bucks.......


----------



## zags

I just finished doing 2" inches in AA. Now it's started up again, and we have another inch down in the last hour. I didn't see that one coming on the radar! We'll go back out out at midnight and dodge the drunk students on campus.


----------



## Lawn Vet

Welcome zags. You'll come to find Express is one to listen to when it comes to snow times. I like to wait for his "all clear" before I head out. I hate making 2 rounds.


----------



## bigjeeping

Looks like the snow will be moving out within an hour or 2.... or am I wrong?? It looks like clouds are breaking up a lot once they pass 69


----------



## Mark Oomkes

TheXpress2002;719971 said:


> The base reflect is still blowing up west of us here guys. I told my guys 2am and we will do our commericals then resis tomorrow instead of resis tonight.


Sorta picked up. Moderate to heavy now. All powder though.


----------



## zags

Lawn Vet;720089 said:


> Welcome zags. You'll come to find Express is one to listen to when it comes to snow times. I like to wait for his "all clear" before I head out. I hate making 2 rounds.


Yep, gonna have to make 2 rounds this time. Shoulda listened to the Godfather.


----------



## TheXpress2002

Long ways to go. West side of the state is getting hammered by the looks of it. I have 7.6" in Canton right now. I had to plow out the drive to get in from dinner. I have walked in and it is completely covered again with-in 5 mins.


----------



## Superior L & L

WOW i just saw the radar ! we have some more still heading our way !


----------



## 2FAST4U

just got back from 15mi and hayes area(that hockey rink behind shooters bar) and man are the roads a mess:realmad:. saw lots of plow trucks out dont know what there plow'n because none of the lots were done. Have to say we have all of 8" here in chesterfieldpayup.. well off to bed for a few going to get up at one and see whats up...


----------



## Plow Dude

Superior L & L;720211 said:


> WOW i just saw the radar ! we have some more still heading our way !


I was watching the radar too. This is one of the most rediculous storms I have seen. There just doesn't seem to be an end in site.


----------



## TheXpress2002

One more pinwheel to come through. After that I think the low will have moved on. Right now though this thing has come to a streeching halt. Everyone south of 59 should see atleast 2-3 more inches, north of that; sorry Superior you are screwed for awhile longer with god knows how much after the lake effect kicks in,

Pull up a water vapor image and loop it and watch the low just spin over Mackinaw


----------



## bigjeeping

TheXpress2002;720252 said:


> One more pinwheel to come through. After that I think the low will have moved on. Right now though this thing has come to a streeching halt. Everyone south of 59 should see atleast 2-3 more inches, north of that; sorry Superior you are screwed for awhile longer with god knows how much after the lake effect kicks in,
> 
> Pull up a water vapor image and loop it and watch the low just spin over Mackinaw


Can you translate "one more pinwheel to come through" to how many more hours of this crap... I was hoping for a 3" push!!!


----------



## GreenAcresFert

5 1/2" in Ypsi.....still coming down


----------



## bigjeeping

Just measured... thought we would have more after seeing Xpress post 7.6 inch


ONLY 4 in saline....... woo hoo


----------



## michigancutter

bigjeeping;720275 said:


> Just measured... thought we would have more after seeing Xpress post 7.6 inch
> 
> ONLY 4 in saline....... woo hoo


Just measured here in St. Clair 6.5 and still comming down at a pretty good rate


----------



## Sharpcut 1

Looks like 6-7" on the eastside. Some pretty good drifts in spots!!


----------



## WorkinStiff

Eastside Eric;719930 said:


> was that the same year as that huge ice storm?


big ice storm (january 1983) trees were bent over and snapping
not sure about ice storm in 76/77?


----------



## WorkinStiff

unofficial dipstick measures 5.5 inches, drifts double that; more coming down in mid Genesee County;
open roads for emerg vehics in condos; drives wait til AM; commercial lots closed til Mon; time for a couple Zzs give me 2" pushes; easy on truck and ole dawg behind the wheel


----------



## terrapro

holy smokes! im not even going to bother going outside to make sure we have enough to plow. its not done yet either!

well we have a good 2" on top of my drive i plowed last night


----------



## TheXpress2002

Snowing like a SOB in AA


----------



## Milwaukee

:realmad: just plow few hours ago and snow was stop

Now it snow like crazy. Waste 8 hours of plow and more snow.


----------



## GreenAcresFert

Still going in Ypsi


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ended up with 5-6" here, I was a little surprised.


----------



## terrapro

it looks like we have a good week until the next snow. im ready for a loooong nap.


----------



## brunosplace

Ended up with 5" in Whitmore Lake.


----------



## ein999

I need plowing work in the tri county area i am thinking of getting a truck is there anyone out there that needs subs and what is the pay rate. Please call me at 248-408 5476.


----------



## TheXpress2002

terrapro;720617 said:


> it looks like we have a good week until the next snow. im ready for a loooong nap.


Try 3 days. Sorry dont mean to burst your bubble


----------



## terrapro

TheXpress2002;720651 said:


> Try 3 days. Sorry dont mean to burst your bubble


ahhh, i knew you would say something like that. thats alright, ill take a couple more plows for the month.


----------



## Superior L & L

Couple from last night


----------



## Milwaukee

At Storage. I can see why friend keep ask me to plow for him. Look like I need talk to Uncle's brother to fab wing on that plow so I can finish quicker. 5 hours.

replace bolts they were bent and hole on mount are Oval so we try 18 bolts it seem work better and notice plow go high than before. that explain why bolts was replaced.


----------



## lawnprolawns

I had a boo-boo today. I was plowing some stuff with a buddy, and managed to back into his path, about two minutes after her said "go really slow around corners so we dont hit each other.."

That didn't work out so well. Needless to say, his plow sliced through the lower side of my bed, just forward of the taillight. It kinked the rear corner pretty well, luckily it's mostly cosmetic. Truck still drives like a charm. 

Im a DIY kind of guy when it comes to automotive work, but I'm not much of a body/paint guy. Anyone know of anyone in the area that could work on something like this?


----------



## 2FAST4U

what a night and morning and dont forget the last little bit that I just finished up!!!
went out at midnight to start the resis and then did the comms and hit my last two resis on my way home. Got some good pics of a 4' drift and the pile I made at the end of the road from it. I'm getting better only took me 15 hours to run my route(well only had to do my big comm once this time) and that even includes a quick rise off of the truck and spreader. :redbounce
I'll get the pics up later I've got to shower I stink:crying:


----------



## 2FAST4U

guess every one is sleep'n well here's some pics from the storm payup

That drift was around 4 feet and that pile was from between the two building's

The last one I saw between jobs and thought it was just funny didn't know that it could be affordable, when I saw that kind'a got the wheels spin'n if it's affordable why not, right? J/K


----------



## Tango

Is that why it always seems I am doing more work than you? 

You keep stoping to take Pictures!!


----------



## magnatrac

What a night !!! Well more like morning/ mid day. I went out at 4 and it was still snow just a little ,headed to one of my subdivisions and it took forever. The snow banks are easily as tall as they were in dec. They are just as tall as the mailboxes and some are starting to twist. There is also some" TOOL" that is doing drives in there . He was there while I was doing the street and the guy pushes all of the snow in the street !!! The whole sub is side entry garages 2/3 pushes straight in and your done. WTF where do people learn how to plow becasue this guys is not the brightest bulb on the christmas tree !!! Ok so after a busy morning I stop home for 2 seconds and while walking out to my truck I realize one of my wing cutting edges in gone I think back to the last time I saw and retraced my stops. I actually found it!!! ( what are the odds ,wish I was this lucky with six matching numbers !!!) It still had the bolts in it but the nuts were gone. The threads were ripped out and one of the bolts pulled through the plow. A stop at tsc and I was back in buisness longer bolts w/double nuts. That wind out of the south yesterday screwed me too ,I had drifts where I have never seen them. A long day of hard honest work so all of these people can go ahead andpayup. I tweaked my drives side wing at the bottom but I can fix it pretty easily. All in all not a bad day so time for a  and then some 

, shaun


----------



## lawnprolawns

magnatrac;720975 said:


> There is also some" TOOL" that is doing drives in there . He was there while I was doing the street and the guy pushes all of the snow in the street !!! The whole sub is side entry garages 2/3 pushes straight in and your done. WTF where do people learn how to plow becasue this guys is not the brightest bulb on the christmas tree !!!
> 
> , shaun


There was a guy that did a drive in the sub we plow, and every time he leaves all the snow in the street, right new the entrance of the sub. This time he left a big, potentially dangerous, pile. So we put it all back in the driveway.


----------



## Tscape

lawnprolawns;721018 said:


> So we put it all back in the driveway.


Nicely done!


----------



## dsteve12

It's amazing - my sub has a complete tool doing their work as well. I live on a court, and I guess they figure that, since I have my own plow, I'll take care of the court for 'em. I sent the association a bill and some pictures from the last time it snowed (figuring that, if I'm going to have to do the work, I might as well get paid). Funny, they didn't like my quote last year because it was "too low..." Hello! I live in the sub. I can afford to trim a few hundred off as it's not like I have a long commute...


----------



## magnatrac

I push it right back and don't think twice about it. The funny thing is we plowed this drive for the last 5 yrs. We always dealed with the wife, easy money and they never had to worry about snow in there drive b/c we did the streets. It was 2 passes in ,they shoveled we only charged $20. This fall she scheduled us to blow out her sprinklers. We got there ( had an appointment) and her husband told us he already had it taken care of. I don't know who this new guy is but I have never seen him working in the sub. We have been servicing this place for 7 yrs. He is doing a few drives. He must work cheaper than us and we're getting pay to do the sub. Oh well as long as their happy!!! I don't care my drives plowed

, shaun


----------



## Plow Dude

dsteve12;721045 said:


> It's amazing - my sub has a complete tool doing their work as well. I live on a court, and I guess they figure that, since I have my own plow, I'll take care of the court for 'em. I sent the association a bill and some pictures from the last time it snowed (figuring that, if I'm going to have to do the work, I might as well get paid). Funny, they didn't like my quote last year because it was "too low..." Hello! I live in the sub. I can afford to trim a few hundred off as it's not like I have a long commute...


What subdivision in Plymouth do you live in? Just curious cause I plow a couple of em'. Plus I have lawn customers in just about every corner of Plymouth.


----------



## GreenAcresFert

Metro Lawn, just saw you on channel 4


----------



## Superior L & L

What was he on TV for


----------



## GreenAcresFert

Just a quick clip about snow plow guys... guys name was Dave Hall from metro lawn sitting in a older dodge


----------



## magnatrac

Hey superior is that first pic( on the last page) the MSP. post at cournna and linden? Ok the second one looks like maybe the best buy or famous daves on miller rd.? The background looks familiar to me. Is most of your work in the flint area?

,shaun


----------



## TheXpress2002

FWIW. I salted earlier today. Went back to check the properties and they are a sheet of ice.


----------



## Superior L & L

magnatrac;721166 said:


> Hey superior is that first pic( on the last page) the MSP. post at cournna and linden? Ok the second one looks like maybe the best buy or famous daves on miller rd.? The background looks familiar to me. Is most of your work in the flint area?
> 
> ,shaun


Yes Sir ! 
We do the Lowes, MSP, and Lincor Plaza on Corunna and Famous Daves, Office Max, Diuhams and some other plaza's on miller. We do everything in the Best buy plaza except Best Buy  US maintance offered us it for less than it would COST us for the salt for the place if it was a bad year xysport . Looks like we made a good move by not taking it. I figured no one could be cheaper than me since im there but what do i know!!


----------



## magnatrac

Living between flint and pontiac I have spent plenty of time in that are so I thought I recognized it !!! After all who wouldn't recognize the chuckie cheese( across the street) that had the big brawl L.O.L. !!!

, shaun


----------



## Sharpcut 1

GreenAcresFert;721094 said:


> Just a quick clip about snow plow guys... guys name was Dave Hall from metro lawn sitting in a older dodge


ALL metro's trucks are 93 and older bodystyle dodges. Which plow?? Blizzard, Western, or Meyers??


----------



## Lawn Vet

lawnprolawns;720878 said:


> I had a boo-boo today. I was plowing some stuff with a buddy, and managed to back into his path, about two minutes after her said "go really slow around corners so we dont hit each other.."
> 
> That didn't work out so well. Needless to say, his plow sliced through the lower side of my bed, just forward of the taillight. It kinked the rear corner pretty well, luckily it's mostly cosmetic. Truck still drives like a charm.
> 
> Im a DIY kind of guy when it comes to automotive work, but I'm not much of a body/paint guy. Anyone know of anyone in the area that could work on something like this?


Sorry to hear that. Sounds like we have matching rear ends now.

I had a nice little scare myself. Working around a customer's cars in his drive I backed up just a little too far and ended up with my rear end sliding down a steep slope. After digging and rocking to no avail but sidesliding, I decided to go for it and backed down the slope cutting the wheel and was able to drive through all the accumulated snow up hill in his yard back to the street. I'm just glad it has been as cold as it has. If that stuff had been wet I'd have been screwed.
All is well that ends well I suppose. Time for some good ole


----------



## bigjeeping

right about now I'm really looking forward to long hot summer days sitting on a mower. The smell of mulch... mmm.


----------



## TheXpress2002

The system I was looking at for Tuesday looks to stay south of here and then head up the coast. Our next chance here will be Thursday into Thursday night. Until then it is nap time


----------



## flykelley

TheXpress2002;721886 said:


> The system I was looking at for Tuesday looks to stay south of here and then head up the coast. Our next chance here will be Thursday into Thursday night. Until then it is nap time


Thanks Xpress
I need a nap and a few days to clean the truck and get the new Deicer set in the bed.

Regards Mike


----------



## lawnprolawns

TheXpress2002;721886 said:


> The system I was looking at for Tuesday looks to stay south of here and then head up the coast. Our next chance here will be Thursday into Thursday night. Until then it is nap time


Well it's about time! that's good to hear. I need a couple days to catch up on some things.


----------



## dsteve12

Plow Dude;721059 said:


> What subdivision in Plymouth do you live in? Just curious cause I plow a couple of em'. Plus I have lawn customers in just about every corner of Plymouth.


What if it's you? I'd feel bad... I live in Andover Lakes.


----------



## Plow Dude

dsteve12;721957 said:


> What if it's you? I'd feel bad... I live in Andover Lakes.


Nope, I don't plow in there, and actually don't have in lawn accounts in there either. I used to have one that backed up to that huge hill and that was kinda scary. Is it Clean Cut that plows in there?


----------



## lawnprolawns

While we're talking about subs and homeowners and all that stuff.. 

How long does it usually take all of you that live in subs to get your roads plowed?

I'm not going to mention any company's names, but it takes FOREVER for us to get cleared out. Now, maybe our HOA got a good price and gave them a long time to get it done, but by the time I saw a plow truck in my neighborhood, I cleared another neighborhood, two parking lots, 45 driveways, two small condo complexes, and put down 1.5 tons of salt.

It was about 2:00 by the time they were done. I was done with our sub at 6, would have been done earlier but we had to leave to do another lot for someone else.


----------



## terrapro

lawnprolawns;721989 said:


> While we're talking about subs and homeowners and all that stuff..
> 
> How long does it usually take all of you that live in subs to get your roads plowed?
> 
> I'm not going to mention any company's names, but it takes FOREVER for us to get cleared out. Now, maybe our HOA got a good price and gave them a long time to get it done, but by the time I saw a plow truck in my neighborhood, I cleared another neighborhood, two parking lots, 45 driveways, two small condo complexes, and put down 1.5 tons of salt.
> 
> It was about 2:00 by the time they were done. I was done with our sub at 6, would have been done earlier but we had to leave to do another lot for someone else.


i dont live in a sub but i wish i could pick up a couple of the sub roads around here. some of them arent plowed for days after a storm, its unbelievable what some contractors get away with. i would love a few roads so i can keep another truck busy for a couple hours more.

speaking of more work i am now getting calls for driveway contracts for people that are sick of shoveling...lol


----------



## Plow Dude

I always plow the commercial lots and subdivisions first before the residential driveways.


----------



## TheXpress2002

Plow Dude;722041 said:


> I always plow the commercial lots and subdivisions first before the residential driveways.


Monday thru Friday.... commericals and HOA first then residentials.

Sat and Sun....HOA and residentials first then commericals.


----------



## TheXpress2002

Now that I am coherent and can at least state my name, here is everything I see right now. Like I said before a lull until Thursday night. After that we go back in the same pattern we had in mid December. This pattern will be straight from the Pacific. This is the same pattern that pounded Washington state with all the problems and dropped a few 6+ storms on us. It will be drawing moisture from the gulf as it makes its way over the top of us. Temps will moderate into the upper 20's and look to hold there with the occasional 30-35 degree day. This will be a very active track once again for us, so take this rest while you can.


----------



## alternative

*hide away*

Looking to get some Hideaway strobes, where is the best place to get some ..installed or just the kit?


----------



## Scenic Lawnscape

alternative;722123 said:


> Looking to get some Hideaway strobes, where is the best place to get some ..installed or just the kit?


I got mine from Dissociative on here

Awesome guy to work with and he makes them (harnesses specfic for your truck)

Everything you need is in his kit


----------



## sefh

TheXpress2002;722076 said:


> Monday thru Friday.... commericals and HOA first then residentials.
> 
> Sat and Sun....HOA and residentials first then commericals.


Just wondering what HOA is? I might have missed something.


----------



## Superior L & L

Home Owners Associations.......condos, private subs


----------



## Lawn Vet

sefh;722276 said:


> Just wondering what HOA is? I might have missed something.


Home Owners Association. You know, those Nazis that only allow a certain type of flower in a certain place in everyone's yard...don't allow you to put up flagpoles, etc. and charge you a nice fee every month to live in your house.


----------



## dsteve12

sefh;722276 said:


> Just wondering what HOA is? I might have missed something.


*H*ome *O*wners *A*ssociation. In my case, it's the bastards that collect $500 / year to have crappy snow removal services. But, the light works over the subdivision sign (in case I forget where I live, I guess)...


----------



## Scenic Lawnscape

Lawn Vet;722299 said:


> Home Owners Association. You know, those Nazis that only allow a certain type of flower in a certain place in everyone's yard...don't allow you to put up flagpoles, etc. and charge you a nice fee every month to live in your house.


aka yuppies


----------



## lawnprolawns

Lawn Vet;722299 said:


> Home Owners Association. You know, those Nazis that only allow a certain type of flower in a certain place in everyone's yard...don't allow you to put up flagpoles, etc. and charge you a nice fee every month to live in your house.





dsteve12;722312 said:


> *H*ome *O*wners *A*ssociation. In my case, it's the bastards that collect $500 / year to have crappy snow removal services. But, the light works over the subdivision sign (in case I forget where I live, I guess)...





Scenic Lawnscape;722316 said:


> aka yuppies


Couldn't have said it better myself.


----------



## TheXpress2002

lawnprolawns;722325 said:


> Couldn't have said it better myself.


Actually now you might.....The ones that send you the little notice that says you have 24 hours to move you plow truck out of your own driveway or it will be towed eventhough you are the one that plows the streets in the sub and have been for the past 5 years.


----------



## 2FAST4U

well as far as the HOA's go mine is pretty understanding that the comms come first then they get done, most of the time I'll have them done by 9am. That big storm though back in december they didn't get done till 6 or so at night..I did run in to the sub and make a pass down every road around lunch time (I was on my way to my next comm lot). But like xpress said all my clients know that Comms are first then HOA's and last resis.

Now heres a question for you guys, my dad was out doing the resis in my personal sub on this last storm and a few people aproched him and asked what I do for a living (guess then must think I just drive around with a plow on my truck to look cool) well one thing leads to another and they told him to tell me to just go a head and drop my plow on my way out in the morning to clear the road for them. Well first off the dum a$$'s all drive 2wheel drive cars and think that A (one) pass will do them more good. Ha they'd have a bigger mess on there hand's with the windrow's I'd leave in the street. So I was think'n of going a round and ask'n for $50 from each house (9 in all) and see what they say. I'd tell them that this would take care of the street from my house to the main road in the sub, it's only about 300' long for the rest of the winter. If a few houses didn't pay i'd just leave the snow that rolls into the drive way there. Yes I'm going to clean up the aprons of the house that pay. I'm think'n even if only five house's pay(five house's are what I'd need to make this work) thats $250 for maybe a 1/2hrs work each time it snow's 6" or more.

PS we dont have a HOA


----------



## Lawn Vet

TheXpress2002;722377 said:


> Actually now you might.....The ones that send you the little notice that says you have 24 hours to move you plow truck out of your own driveway or it will be towed eventhough you are the one that plows the streets in the sub and have been for the past 5 years.


OUCH!

For all the crap I give the popo on here I have one in my neighborhood that keeps complaints like cars parked across sidewalks and commercial trucks in drives from going anywhere. I'd be pissed if my HOA (don't have one here thank God) said that and I was doing their work.


----------



## Scenic Lawnscape

TheXpress2002;722377 said:


> Actually now you might.....The ones that send you the little notice that says you have 24 hours to move you plow truck out of your own driveway or it will be towed eventhough you are the one that plows the streets in the sub and have been for the past 5 years.


why would they give 2 poop's if you have a plow on your truck and park it in your own driveway.

Are they going to start telling you what color truck you drive?

People like this really get under my skin


----------



## cgrappler135

Going to get my liquid deicer tomarrow! Im gonna leave my tailgate salter on still just incase the liquid doesnt work like i think its going to! I only have 7 small lots to salt so i think i may be able to switch to all liquid for the rest of the season. Is anyone besides metro using all liquid and is it working good? Thx!


----------



## Leisure Time LC

cgrappler135;722416 said:


> Going to get my liquid deicer tomarrow! Im gonna leave my tailgate salter on still just incase the liquid doesnt work like i think its going to! I only have 7 small lots to salt so i think i may be able to switch to all liquid for the rest of the season. Is anyone besides metro using all liquid and is it working good? Thx!


I am using all liquid and it is working great for me......


----------



## 97F350PS

*Needed in Saginaw*

Sorry Guys, didn't mean to break the thread but I thought this was a good place to post.

I need a skidsteer or small bucket with an operator for a couple of hours in Saginaw.
No one is going to get rich here, but it will be a recurrent call.

We have a 10' height restriction for entrance to the facility.
If anybody is interested please give me a call and I will fill you in on
what we have and where it needs to go.

Back to your regularly scheduled program.

Thanks
Eric

989 205-4791


----------



## cgrappler135

Leisure Time LC;722443 said:


> I am using all liquid and it is working great for me......


Thats great news! Thanks. I am using about 2600 #'s of bulk salt between all 7 accountsright now. So one 275 gallon tank should get me thru 2 saltings huh? Or maybe 3 if im lucky?


----------



## Jason Pallas

Hey guys I need some help. Does anyone have a link to a site that can give me snow totals (by the day) for last month? On NOAA.gov maybe?

I've got a total PITA customer that is disputing that we were out 7 times. This guy says he thinks we were there only 3 times - because there wasn't that much snow! Yeah - right, wasn't it the third snowiest December on record. What an A hole this guy is - but I need to verify this info for him. Thanks for the help


----------



## Jason Pallas

Answered my on question - for anyone else that needs it: http://www.crh.noaa.gov/dtx/wxarchives.php?t1=12&t2=7&s1=Submit


----------



## Jason Pallas

At second glance that sight is not that exhaustive - it doesn't list snows on 12/21. 12/16. and 12/6. Anyone got anything else?


----------



## Superior L & L

cgrappler135;722416 said:


> Going to get my liquid deicer tomarrow! Im gonna leave my tailgate salter on still just in case the liquid doesnt work like i think its going to! I only have 7 small lots to salt so i think i may be able to switch to all liquid for the rest of the season. Is anyone besides metro using all liquid and is it working good? Thx!


 We planned on using about half and half but since salt is not available we are now all liquid. Using anywhere from 1500-2000 gallons a night. You just have to know its limitations



Jason Pallas;722600 said:


> At second glance that sight is not that exhaustive - it doesn't list snows on 12/21. 12/16. and 12/6. Anyone got anything else?


No real sites but i know we plowed them dates


----------



## Jason Pallas

Ok - this site is a little better. It is a little better organized and easier to read for clients : http://www.accuweather.com/us/mi/de...r&traveler=0&zipChg=1&metric=0&mnYr=12/1/2008


----------



## Scenic Lawnscape

*anyone know of any sub work?*

I am looking to pick up some more work, as the guy I am working for is cutting back, because his customers are slow paying and his "big acct is a seasonal push acct and per salt but they are cutting back on that also" so he is trying to do more of the work himself, which i totally understand

I am willing to go anywhere with in reason, I am in clinton township


----------



## lawnprolawns

Jason, 

Here's what I got for this year so far:

November: 25 (Pushed a few things and salted)

December: 6, 16, 19 (Pushed commercials 2-3 times), 22 (Drift Clean-Up), 24, 31

January: 8	10 13 18

Now, I didn't hit every single account on every single date, but that's what I got. A few of those were barely, or under 2", but I was out plowin.


----------



## Milwaukee

Will it snow this week?

Wow it seem it better snow season this year than last year.


----------



## lawnprolawns

cgrappler135;722486 said:


> Thats great news! Thanks. I am using about 2600 #'s of bulk salt between all 7 accountsright now. So one 275 gallon tank should get me thru 2 saltings huh? Or maybe 3 if im lucky?


I'd say more like 1 event, but I'm no expert. I know on a lot that I used 800lbs of salt, I applied about 75 gallons, and on an account that uses 1 ton of salt, I applied 150 gallons.

I'm sure Superior and some others can give you some better numbers, but if you spray this stuff too thin, it doesn't seem to work too well.

Speaking of salt and everything, how many more salt apps would you guys guess we're going to have this season? I know that sounds like a stupid question, and if we could answer that we'd all be rich, but I'm trying to "budget" my salt. Right now, using straight salt, I have enough for 8 more events. Thinking maybe I should start using some liquid, but not sure. Don't want to have too much salt left over.


----------



## sefh

Thank you all for clearing up the HOA for me.


----------



## Superior L & L

cgrappler135;722486 said:


> Thats great news! Thanks. I am using about 2600 #'s of bulk salt between all 7 accountsright now. So one 275 gallon tank should get me thru 2 saltings huh? Or maybe 3 if im lucky?


I think you will find that you will use a little more than expected. To apply it right you will use every bit of that 275 gallons.

From what i know we applyed salt at 800-1000# per acre. so id say yur treating 2.75-3.25 acres. Lately we have been using 70-90 gallons per acre so im sure you will use all 275 to do it right.


----------



## cgrappler135

Superior L & L;723057 said:


> I think you will find that you will use a little more than expected. To apply it right you will use every bit of that 275 gallons.
> 
> From what i know we applyed salt at 800-1000# per acre. so id say yur treating 2.75-3.25 acres. Lately we have been using 70-90 gallons per acre so im sure you will use all 275 to do it right.


Thanks for the info. I have heard that you have to lay it down kinda heavy to get the same results as salt. I guess when they tell you 1 tank will last you as much as 3 tons thats just a selling point. Should i be getting the unit that has the 2 pumps? The basic one that sprays only 4.5 gallons just seems to little? Either way at least i can always revert back to the tailgate spreader if im not getting the hang of it right away.


----------



## lawnprolawns

cgrappler135;723118 said:


> Thanks for the info. I have heard that you have to lay it down kinda heavy to get the same results as salt. I guess when they tell you 1 tank will last you as much as 3 tons thats just a selling point. Should i be getting the unit that has the 2 pumps? The basic one that sprays only 4.5 gallons just seems to little? Either way at least i can always revert back to the tailgate spreader if im not getting the hang of it right away.


I'll tell you this from experience, and from what Superior told me, electric systems pretty much suck. Mine barely worked.. it wasn't worth my time trying to get the liquid to the ground. I scrapped that design and went with a gas powered 150gpm pump. Of course, Im not spraying anywhere near 150 gpm, but there's plenty of volume and pressure there.

For me to build a 275 gallon sprayer, I probably have about 500 or so into it. If you want to build one yourself let me know, I'd be glad to help you out.


----------



## Eastside Eric

Jason Pallas;722697 said:


> Ok - this site is a little better. It is a little better organized and easier to read for clients : http://www.accuweather.com/us/mi/de...r&traveler=0&zipChg=1&metric=0&mnYr=12/1/2008


Jason,
Make sure the guy knows that some of those amounts are way LOW. 
The following are my plow dates: 
12/6	12/17	12/19(X2)	12/21	12/23	12/31
1/8	1/10 (X2)	1/13	1/14


----------



## CSC Contracting

Who would of thought we could top last year.


----------



## Tscape

Hey Metro!

http://detroit.craigslist.org/cto/1000159833.html


----------



## procut

cgrappler135;723118 said:


> Thanks for the info. I have heard that you have to lay it down kinda heavy to get the same results as salt. I guess when they tell you 1 tank will last you as much as 3 tons thats just a selling point. Should i be getting the unit that has the 2 pumps? The basic one that sprays only 4.5 gallons just seems to little? Either way at least i can always revert back to the tailgate spreader if im not getting the hang of it right away.


I'm trying to gather enough info to start getting into liquid myself, but one of my biggest questions is what is the ideal gpm? I've seen some guys on here say that 4.5gpm does the trick, (seems low to me) and other say you need closer to 20 gpm. I realize your groundspeed is going to obviously make a differance as well. So, for you guys who are using liquid already and are having good results, what is your gpm output?


----------



## TheXpress2002

CSC Contracting;723238 said:


> Who would of thought we could top last year.


Don't want to toot my own horn but yes I had a strong conviction we would, and we will for years to come.


----------



## firelwn82

Do you mean Global warming is now a thing of the past? How dare you..... ha ha


----------



## Mark Oomkes

TheXpress2002;723339 said:


> we will for years to come.


GUUUUUUUUULLLLLLLLLLLLLLLPPPPPPPPPPP


----------



## TheXpress2002

firelwn82;723343 said:


> Do you mean Global warming is now a thing of the past? How dare you..... ha ha


I care to go up to Port Austin, Sanilac, and Lexington and not have to walk out a 1/2 mile to get to water to fish. Just think if you bought property on the lake there and you have now added 2 acres of beach out front. It was funny trolling up there last year and here is this older couple in lounge chairs no joke about 1/4 mile out watching the sun set sipping on drinks, and I am sitting there thinking this isn't right.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

TheXpress2002;723350 said:


> I care to go up to Port Austin, Sanilac, and Lexington and not have to walk out a 1/2 mile to get to water to fish. Just think if you bought property on the lake there and you have now added 2 acres of beach out front. It was funny trolling up there last year and here is this older couple in lounge chairs no joke about 1/4 mile out watching the sun set sipping on drinks, and I am sitting there thinking this isn't right.


I've said it before, it won't be long and the next thing we will be hearing from the lakefront property owners is *****ing about their houses\cottages falling into the lake again.

In 1986 you had to walk through over a foot of water to get to the pier at Holland State Park. They have since raised that part, but the water has not been that high since, but I'm betting it will be soon.

BTW, thanks for the early headsup Xpress, now I know what to do with my contracts.


----------



## irlandscaper

As a life long resident of Port Huron, water levels have never seemed this high. Im fearful of our first real thaw! I may need a boat!


----------



## firelwn82

TheXpress2002;723350 said:


> I care to go up to Port Austin, Sanilac, and Lexington and not have to walk out a 1/2 mile to get to water to fish.


I hear ya there, I hate walkin. ha ha


----------



## Allor Outdoor

Xpress,
Hey what do you see from Friday, or Saturday of this week?
I might need to go out of down to pick up a new truck, and just wanted to see what the forecast is looking like.
Thanks


----------



## Leisure Time LC

Well guys it looks like I am going full time in the Lawn Maintenance and Snow Plowing this year. The company I have been with for 13 years has decided to eliminate me and the position. So bring on the snow.. The Wife had to go back to work full time today and she is real thrilled about that.


----------



## cgrappler135

Leisure Time LC;723598 said:


> Well guys it looks like I am going full time in the Lawn Maintenance and Snow Plowing this year. The company I have been with for 13 years has decided to eliminate me and the position. So bring on the snow.. The Wife had to go back to work full time today and she is real thrilled about that.


Sorry to hear that! Good luck with the full time venture!


----------



## Superior L & L

Leisure Time LC;723598 said:


> Well guys it looks like I am going full time in the Lawn Maintenance and Snow Plowing this year. The company I have been with for 13 years has decided to eliminate me and the position. So bring on the snow.. The Wife had to go back to work full time today and she is real thrilled about that.


Are you Leisure Time or is that the company that let you go?


----------



## Leisure Time LC

Superior L & L;723614 said:


> Are you Leisure Time or is that the company that let you go?


I am Leisure Time


----------



## Superior L & L

WOW, you have a nice sized fleet for this being your "part time" or "other" job. This may be a blessing now you have all the time to expand and grow Leisure Time


----------



## Leisure Time LC

Superior L & L;723667 said:


> WOW, you have a nice sized fleet for this being your "part time" or "other" job. This may be a blessing now you have all the time to expand and grow Leisure Time


Thanks. Almost everything I made went right back into the company to try and build a nice size company to support me and my family. This all happened about 2 years to soon


----------



## Scenic Lawnscape

Leisure Time LC;723598 said:


> Well guys it looks like I am going full time in the Lawn Maintenance and Snow Plowing this year. The company I have been with for 13 years has decided to eliminate me and the position. So bring on the snow.. The Wife had to go back to work full time today and she is real thrilled about that.


sorry to hear that man, I guess that "change" we heard was coming Did come today

Good luck on your full time venture


----------



## 2FAST4U

well cleaned out the truck and took off the plow tonight. Figured I'd give the old girl a few days rest and clean her up real nice and pretty like, just so she can get all dirty again when that next storm rolls in. Well time to get this months billing togetherpayup and send them out, boy I can already hear the phone ring'n and the customer ask'n why his bill is so high

Speak'n of that next storm what is that look'n like xpress? Thanks in advance!!


----------



## lawnprolawns

this is the back end of my truck right now..


----------



## bigjeeping

lawnprolawns;723879 said:


> this is the back end of my truck right now..


OUCH! :crying:

2 days of no snow and I'm already itching for some more!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Curious, how many of you guys are full-time lawn and snow? I assume you can't be full time snow without doing something in the summer.

I haven't received a W-2 in 4 years, been running my company for 6. ussmileyflag ussmileyflag


----------



## zags

I own and manage apartments with my wife (Holland Management). I picked up a few accounts to add to my own just to make some money. I think I may pay off that plow truck in one season the way things are going. Plus, now is the time where people are sick of shoveling and are flagging me down on the street. It's been a good year so far. Maybe I can get that V plow next year!


----------



## procut

Lawnpro - My truck almost looked like that - had a very close call the other morning, about another 2" to the left and my truck would have looked just like yours!

To answer bigjeeping's question, for whats its worth I'm full time lawn/landscape and snow in the winter.


----------



## firelwn82

bigjeeping;723897 said:


> I haven't received a W-2 in 4 years, been running my company for 6. ussmileyflag ussmileyflag


Been workin like a Mexican for 3 years, I mean mowin and plowin full time. Still recieve a W-2 though, paid call firefighter. Keeps money comin when old man winter takes a dump on us.


----------



## Loaderpusher

I am ready for a few days rest, after the push, we hauled snow for the past 2 nights. Dont get much rest when you haul snow for a few days after every push. Gotta love winter. Any updates on when the next storm is coming?


----------



## lawnprolawns

bigjeeping, 

My partner and I are pretty much full time with lawn and snow. I have another video editing job that I'm at when I have time, and he works on building houses once in a while, but we're hoping that starting next year we'll have enough work to keep both of us, and some others, busy full time.


----------



## alternative

17 years Full time


----------



## terrapro

full time here.

i started small then went big then went small then went big then went small now im working on going bigger again. tried to find my special niche when the market could bear it, now specialty services are cut out because of the economy so i have to rebuild. what can you do but follow the money. it almost seems like smaller is more profit with less headaches. every year i seem to figure out how to put more money in my pocket so im not doing to bad.

just to clear the air big for me is a couple trucks full of employees. currently its just me and a *great* employee who i want to give a chance to make more money so im adding to my base. hopefully he wants to continue with our venture.


----------



## lawnprolawns

Posted this a while ago and had a response or two, but I'll try again. 

Looking to add another plow truck to the "fleet", something for around 5k. 1/2 or 3/4 ton, trying to stay above 1995 or so. Not going for "bling", just something that will get the job done w/o too many problems. 

If anyone has anything they're looking to get rid of, or possibly lease for the rest of the year, let me know!


----------



## Superior L & L

lawnprolawns;724096 said:


> Posted this a while ago and had a response or two, but I'll try again.
> 
> Looking to add another plow truck to the "fleet", something for around 5k. 1/2 or 3/4 ton, trying to stay above 1995 or so. Not going for "bling", just something that will get the job done w/o too many problems.
> 
> If anyone has anything they're looking to get rid of, or possibly lease for the rest of the year, let me know!


this may be too much of a POS for you. I have a 1998 chevy 2500. It has about 130-140,000 mile on it. It doesnt have over drive but runs good, so your limited to about 50 mph with it. New glass all around, great tires, and Superior Stickers all over it ...FOR free(just the stickers). It has a Western Ultra mount braket on it but we put the plow on a new truck. I used to plow every night in this truck until we pulled the plow off it. Its a plowing machine ................minus the plow

Make me a offer if its something you could work with.

There is a guy out of Taylor (B & J parking lot maint. or something) that always has tons of plow for sale for it. Or i may work you a deal with a western v for it


----------



## WorkinStiff

lawnprolawns;722956 said:


> I know that sounds like a stupid question, and if we could answer that we'd all be rich, but I'm trying to "budget" my salt. Right now, using straight salt, I have enough for 8 more events. Thinking maybe I should start using some liquid, but not sure. Don't want to have too much salt left over.


hey, if there is anyone else local who has too much $alt on their hands for the season... i got a bucket and a truck... Let's make a deal! 
lawnpro, I'd love to help ya with any overstock. I stored some from last year, just cover it in my bin and break it up with the bobcat. Added to it and still isn't gonna be enough to cover this year.


----------



## Plow Dude

lawnprolawns;723993 said:


> bigjeeping,
> 
> My partner and I are pretty much full time with lawn and snow. I have another video editing job that I'm at when I have time, and he works on building houses once in a while, but we're hoping that starting next year we'll have enough work to keep both of us, and some others, busy full time.


Lawns and snow is definitely my full time gig. I also substitute teach for high school when I'm not plowing and have been for about 8 yrs now. Its a great change of pace and i get to put my degree to some use I guess.


----------



## terrapro

Superior L & L;724136 said:


> this may be too much of a POS for you. I have a 1998 chevy 2500. It has about 130-140,000 mile on it. It doesnt have over drive but runs good, so your limited to about 50 mph with it. New glass all around, great tires, and Superior Stickers all over it ...FOR free(just the stickers). It has a Western Ultra mount braket on it but we put the plow on a new truck. I used to plow every night in this truck until we pulled the plow off it. Its a plowing machine ................minus the plow
> 
> Make me a offer if its something you could work with.
> 
> There is a guy out of Taylor (B & J parking lot maint. or something) that always has tons of plow for sale for it. Or i may work you a deal with a western v for it


if lawnprolawns isnt interested i might be, i need another backup rig. im in howell so its only a 10-15minute trip for me. if you had pics that would help of course. if you have a V to put on it that would be great too, would need to buy a plow from someone so might as well be you.

thanks, let me know


----------



## CSC Contracting

Here comes the big warm up. 2 days above freezing and back to winter..


----------



## magnatrac

So we get a break on temps but is the snow going to hold off too? I just checked my normal sites and the best they are saying is 30% chance of a few snow showers. I guess I don't mind a break !!! Anything comming in next week ?

,shaun


----------



## Eastside Eric

lawnprolawns;723879 said:


> this is the back end of my truck right now..


I got a boo boo just like that in the first big snow in December. Oh well, might as well wait until spring to get repaired.


----------



## lawnprolawns

terrapro;724549 said:


> if lawnprolawns isnt interested i might be, i need another backup rig. im in howell so its only a 10-15minute trip for me. if you had pics that would help of course. if you have a V to put on it that would be great too, would need to buy a plow from someone so might as well be you.
> 
> thanks, let me know


Back off terrapro! Just kidding.. I also asked for some more details and pics.. we'll see..



Eastside Eric;724660 said:


> I got a boo boo just like that in the first big snow in December. Oh well, might as well wait until spring to get repaired.


How do you plan on having it fixed? I have a big slice all the way through, so it cant just be popped out. New bed? New side?


----------



## firelwn82

Eastside Eric;724660 said:


> I got a boo boo just like that in the first big snow in December. Oh well, might as well wait until spring to get repaired.


This is what happens when you doze off in reverse and theres a semi trailer parked behind you....


----------



## lawnprolawns

firelwn82;724678 said:


> This is what happens when you doze off in reverse and theres a semi trailer parked behind you....


Hm... that's not good.

Mine happened because someone else decided to plow where I was plowing around a blind corner, I was backing up and he nailed me.


----------



## firelwn82

lawnprolawns;724677 said:


> How do you plan on having it fixed? I have a big slice all the way through, so it cant just be popped out. New bed? New side?


New bed side. www.lmctruck.com Then you just gotta find someone to pop the spot welds and slap it back on for ya. I have a buddy in Pontiac that could do it for ya, pretty cheap.


----------



## firelwn82

Hey what happened to the picture? ahh there we go.


----------



## terrapro

lawnprolawns;724677 said:


> Back off terrapro! Just kidding.. I also asked for some more details and pics.. we'll see..
> 
> ?


yep, you got first dibs. if you arent interested then let me know.


----------



## lawnboy

Hey I have access to some additonal salt in the holland/GR area if anyone is intested. I bought a little to much this year.


----------



## Eastside Eric

lawnprolawns;724677 said:


> How do you plan on having it fixed? I have a big slice all the way through, so it cant just be popped out. New bed? New side?


Probably whole new side panel + I need a new bumper too. I think I might be turning this one into insurance...maybe.


----------



## Superior L & L

lawnprolawns;724677 said:


> Back off terrapro! Just kidding.. I also asked for some more details and pics.. we'll see..
> ?


http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?p=725165#post725165


----------



## Lawn Vet

FWIW You can always check mine out too. It is in rough shape but has been a backup for me this season...no plow.

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=76668


----------



## sefh

Hey guys I have a few questions for you all. I'm looking to start in this business but I need to know where to start. I have been plowing my drive, family, and friends for years but I'm looking to make some extra money. So my question is where and how do you start? I work a full time job and would be available after work and on weekends. I know I need insurance but to get that you need to have it commercially and need to have a business. I wouldn't mind starting my business but if I do that what do you need to do? Sorry for being long winded but just looking for help. Can someone PM me or post what I have to do next. Thanks a million!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lawnprolawns

sefh;725380 said:


> Hey guys I have a few questions for you all. I'm looking to start in this business but I need to know where to start. I have been plowing my drive, family, and friends for years but I'm looking to make some extra money. So my question is where and how do you start? I work a full time job and would be available after work and on weekends. I know I need insurance but to get that you need to have it commercially and need to have a business. I wouldn't mind starting my business but if I do that what do you need to do? Sorry for being long winded but just looking for help. Can someone PM me or post what I have to do next. Thanks a million!!!!!!!!!!!


You'll have to come up with a name and register with the state, doesn't cost too much. Also, figure out what type of entity you should be, ie: LLC, Corperation (there's different types), etc etc. I personally dont know a lot about that, my partner took care of all that. Insurance isn't that bad, call Eric at Potter and Roose in Flint, he helped us out a lot. We have liability, workman's comp, commercial auto w/ plowing. (Plowing kills you..)

Once you get your business registered with the state, you'll get a federal tax ID number that you can use for all your insurance, bank account, and that's what Obama uses to tax you way more than you should ever be taxed.

Then get a lot of work..


----------



## PremierLand

Any word on when the next storm is going to be?


----------



## terrapro

sefh;725380 said:


> Hey guys I have a few questions for you all. I'm looking to start in this business but I need to know where to start. I have been plowing my drive, family, and friends for years but I'm looking to make some extra money. So my question is where and how do you start? I work a full time job and would be available after work and on weekends. I know I need insurance but to get that you need to have it commercially and need to have a business. I wouldn't mind starting my business but if I do that what do you need to do? Sorry for being long winded but just looking for help. Can someone PM me or post what I have to do next. Thanks a million!!!!!!!!!!!


i wouldnt bother with an LLC or definately not a corp of any form yet. go to your local county clerk, register a DBA maybe $10-15 example "sefh plowing". then go here http://www.irs.gov/businesses/small/article/0,,id=102767,00.html for your fein#. take all this new info to the bank and open a cheking account in your dba name. then go to your ins agent ask them for comm auto with "plowing" or some call it "street cleaning" coverage and then general liability coverage.

being already employed its probably not a good idea to try it on your own. call around to your local landscapers and ask about subbing this year. i wouldnt be surprised if you could get this all done tomorrow.

good luck


----------



## magnatrac

bigjeeping;723897 said:


> OUCH! :crying:
> 
> 2 days of no snow and I'm already itching for some more!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Curious, how many of you guys are full-time lawn and snow? I assume you can't be full time snow without doing something in the summer.
> 
> I haven't received a W-2 in 4 years, been running my company for 6. ussmileyflag ussmileyflag


 Well I can't say full time but it's enough to keep use busy !!! My brother and I are buisness partners. We started Chesnutt Outdoor Services LLC. in 2001. My brother is a professional fire fighter/medic ( shelby twp.) and I work for a small wood floor co.( frank vandeputte wood floor specialists ) We cut grass ,plow snow/salt , make snow, landscape main. , some landscape installs, irrigation repairs/ blow outs, etc. We have gone from an almost full time operation ( for us ) to just a couple days a week. The way things have been in the floor buisness I am glad I have another job to keep me going ! Alot of people I know ask me why I don't do floors on my own and I tell them one company is enough for me !!! I do my work and go in when ever I am done( if there's a job) unless it's a day snowfall. I thought I would be full time in this buisness but after 13yrs.it's hard to get away from the floor buisness !!! Here's a few pics of my floor work.

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=56699&highlight=wood+floor


----------



## TheXpress2002

PremierLand;725488 said:


> Any word on when the next storm is going to be?


There is now a chance of freezing drizzle after 1am overnight. Thursday is a close call but will more than likely just be a dusting. After that nothing until Monday night. If this is the case the 2 weeks on 1 week off pattern will hold true again that I have called earlier this year.

There was a comment made today on a site that I follow, that with this pattern shift coming it will be the "Worst week of the winter setting up next week" By the looks of the longer range models they look to be a horrific joke.


----------



## lawnprolawns

terrapro;725489 said:


> i wouldnt bother with an LLC or definately not a corp of any form yet. go to your local county clerk, register a DBA maybe $10-15 example "sefh plowing". then go here http://www.irs.gov/businesses/small/article/0,,id=102767,00.html for your fein#. take all this new info to the bank and open a cheking account in your dba name. then go to your ins agent ask them for comm auto with "plowing" or some call it "street cleaning" coverage and then general liability coverage.
> 
> being already employed its probably not a good idea to try it on your own. call around to your local landscapers and ask about subbing this year. i wouldnt be surprised if you could get this all done tomorrow.
> 
> good luck


correct me if I'm wrong, but not forming an LLC or Corp. puts you at risk should you injure someone or something, doesn't it?

honestly, people always talk of lawsuits and this and that, I've never talked to anyone that has gotten sued doing landscape work.. Personally, I wouldn't risk it though. We're a corperation, so even if the business goes under should something happen, I still get all my stuff.


----------



## TheXpress2002

terrapro;725489 said:


> i wouldnt bother with an LLC or definately not a corp of any form yet. go to your local county clerk, register a DBA maybe $10-15 example "sefh plowing". then go here http://www.irs.gov/businesses/small/article/0,,id=102767,00.html for your fein#. take all this new info to the bank and open a cheking account in your dba name. then go to your ins agent ask them for comm auto with "plowing" or some call it "street cleaning" coverage and then general liability coverage.
> 
> being already employed its probably not a good idea to try it on your own. call around to your local landscapers and ask about subbing this year. i wouldnt be surprised if you could get this all done tomorrow.
> 
> good luck


You have to be very careful now and cover your azz. Going and getting an LLC is no skin off anyones nose. The problem is some insurance companies will not even deal with you anymore without the proper articles. I had to switch my insurance this year because the company that was doing an inland marine would not do it anymore for "plowing" or "just hauling salt" By changing I actually saved $813 when I combined all my autos, business liability, work comp, and covered my equipment. There are people willing if you are honest with them they will give steep discounts to do it correctly. Also say for-instance you have AAA and you have a plow on your truck and you need a tow or roadside, they will not help you.You are not covered. If you hit someone and you have a plow on the truck even if you are not plowing, you are not covered.


----------



## Scenic Lawnscape

TheXpress2002;725521 said:


> There was a comment made today on a site that I follow, that with this pattern shift coming it will be the "Worst week of the winter setting up next week" By the looks of the longer range models they look to be a horrific joke.


As in a alot of snow or nothing in the near future?


----------



## TheXpress2002

Scenic Lawnscape;725562 said:


> As in a alot of snow or nothing in the near future?


As in a few hurricanes over the top of us dumping snow/ice instead of rain


----------



## terrapro

im not saying dont form an LLC or corp if he wants to but it isnt necessary especially if he is just subbing. there are lots of plumbers, carpenters, painters, mechanics, and so on that are sole props and have been that way for a long time. i think the liability talk gets alittle out of hand sometimes with saying you have to do it this way or that. especially in this industry for some reason, you need the coolest rigs with the flashiest trailers and logos and 6bil GL coverage...just to cut lawns 

do you think doctors who happen to be claimed upon the most have LLC or c-corp formed? some might but no generally they dont. what they do is they get malpractice ins coverage. 

BUT again im not saying dont if you want to, just that it isnt always practical or needed. like the others said no skin of your back to possibly save your ace in the future.


----------



## lawnprolawns

TheXpress2002;725569 said:


> As in a few hurricanes over the top of us dumping snow/ice instead of rain


that sounds pleasant.


----------



## Superior L & L

TheXpress2002;725569 said:


> As in a few hurricanes over the top of us dumping snow/ice instead of rain


Good im ready for the next round payup


----------



## BossPlowGuy04

hey express, whats the word on the weather for the weekend???? 
thanks


----------



## lawnprolawns

BossPlowGuy04;725689 said:


> hey express, whats the word on the weather for the weekend????
> thanks


he just told us a few posts ago..


----------



## snow_man_48045

TheXpress2002;725569 said:


> As in a few hurricanes over the top of us dumping snow/ice instead of rain


Good sure don't want rain. Sure do not need a flood, as it is with all this snow when it thaws tis spring the grass will grow like wild fire!


----------



## smoore45

lawnprolawns;725723 said:


> he just told us a few posts ago..


I think it must be a reflex that most of us have now. Thanks again xpress:salute: Sounds like my nap is over and I need to start getting equipment ready again.


----------



## bigjeeping

PremierLand;725488 said:


> Any word on when the next storm is going to be?


I'll be damned.. was wondering where you were


----------



## GreenAcresFert

Superior L & L;725171 said:


> http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?p=725165#post725165


That truck a Diesel?


----------



## Jason Pallas

TheXpress2002;725569 said:


> As in a few hurricanes over the top of us dumping snow/ice instead of rain


Xpress - just wondering what sites this info is from. Most of what I've been able to discern expresses a high degree of uncertainty as the Northern Stream breaks down and the large amplitude wave from the Pacific can't really be nailed down too accurately right now - similarly providing a lot of question about the small scale wave actions as well.
From what I see, the next best shot at accumulating snow looks to be on Wednesday - but that looks like it could either be wet snow, mix or nearly all rain. Interested in your input.


----------



## Superior L & L

GreenAcresFert;725913 said:


> That truck a Diesel?


Nope, i think its just the 350


----------



## flykelley

PremierLand;725488 said:


> Any word on when the next storm is going to be?


Damn Mark I wondered if you were still alive. Hope all is going well.

Regards Mike


----------



## Five Star Lawn Care LLC

hopefully this pans out and Mike Cox finds something.

http://www.wxyz.com/news/local/stor...Road-Diet/5pt6tAa7jE-5h2t_nmXfqQ.cspx?rss=785


----------



## Scenic Lawnscape

Five Star Lawn Care LLC;726308 said:


> hopefully this pans out and Mike Cox finds something.
> 
> http://www.wxyz.com/news/local/stor...Road-Diet/5pt6tAa7jE-5h2t_nmXfqQ.cspx?rss=785


I was wondering if this was ever going to be looked into

They are selling salt in Ny for $70 a ton delivered

In five years time the price has doubled and we Live on top of one of the largest Salt mines in the world????


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Five Star Lawn Care LLC;726308 said:


> hopefully this pans out and Mike Cox finds something.
> 
> http://www.wxyz.com/news/local/stor...Road-Diet/5pt6tAa7jE-5h2t_nmXfqQ.cspx?rss=785


Doubt it, the IL AG was checking into as they were paying more than we were and nothing came of that.

Just supply and demand. Throw in the speculators and we have the same exact BS that happened with oil. Actually, it is still happening because oil dropped to $32\barrel yesterday and the prices are still high.


----------



## snow_man_48045

ya old mike will look into it alright, how he can get payola on the side and take advantage of the higher prices. They don't care about small business and the landscapers! The higher the price the more tax money the state gets with sales tax. If the gas prices where cheeper the state makes less on fule road tax. Remember Jenny's GST tax! That is how much they care..........


----------



## Eastside Eric

thexpress2002;725569 said:


> as in a few hurricanes over the top of us dumping snow/ice instead of rain


wait, what??


----------



## TheXpress2002

Jason Pallas;725923 said:


> Xpress - just wondering what sites this info is from. Most of what I've been able to discern expresses a high degree of uncertainty as the Northern Stream breaks down and the large amplitude wave from the Pacific can't really be nailed down too accurately right now - similarly providing a lot of question about the small scale wave actions as well.
> From what I see, the next best shot at accumulating snow looks to be on Wednesday - but that looks like it could either be wet snow, mix or nearly all rain. Interested in your input.


Here is my two cents....With how this winter has played out so far you can not buck the trend. 1) Two weeks on one week off. 2) All snow has been north of I-80 and west of the Appalachians. Every time the pattern has shifted everyone has forecasted for snow all the way down deep into the Ohio Valley and huge storms up the east coast. They feel the northern branch of the jet is weaker and all the moisture will be taken with the southern branch. They have been wrong three times. Each time has proved that both jets are close to equal and merging providing the middle part of the country (north of I-80 and west of the Appalachians) an abundance of snow and ice and severe storms in the south ahead of each front. With the pattern that sets up (Texas to the northeast) there is always the uncertainty of the wavelength which always determines heavy snow, ice, or all rain. So far this year out of the 8 storms from the Pacific that we have had we have been on the warm side once. Please correct me if I am wrong but it was at the end of December which began our thaw leading to two inches of rain.

Again this will come down to the matter of 50 to 100 miles east or west of huge snows, ice or the chance of rain. I would not bet against the exact same set-up as December and we wind up getting pounded.

On another point have you noticed the blocking that will setting up in the northeast and southern Canada. This is old man winter screaming "Hello Great Lakes I am not done with you yet this year"

I am not trying to hype anything even though I seem like a little kid inside at a candy store when I see this, but we need to be on our toes the next 10-14 days.


----------



## dhadaway632

Hello everyone. I am trying to figure out what I should do. I have a steel fabricator that makes me cutting edges that duplicate the bends of the 9'2" boss v-blade and the 10' boss v-blade. I told the owner that I could get him tons of orders for the blades because they are 1/3 the price of the new style boss is selling. I went to boss's web-site and looked at there discription and they say thier design is patent pending. How can they put a patent on the bend of steel? Maybe the hardness? Anyway, here is the link
http://www.bossplow.com/Products
I would love to give you guys the fabricator's number but I don't want him to get in trouble either.
What do you think?


----------



## magnatrac

Nice to hear from you express !!! I have looked at all of the internet sites and of course the local 3, and been confused. I figured it was probably all close calls heading our way. Now people don't want to hear about snow so thats what they are selling, No Snow !!! Anyways I spent all day fixing my stuff getting ready while it's nice out, and now i'm ready again. As tired as I have been of snow I don't want a thaw. Just let it pile up and give everyone something to talk about. Bring it on I,'ll figure it out as it happens payup

,shaun


----------



## magnatrac

dhadaway632;726816 said:


> Hello everyone. I am trying to figure out what I should do. I have a steel fabricator that makes me cutting edges that duplicate the bends of the 9'2" boss v-blade and the 10' boss v-blade. I told the owner that I could get him tons of orders for the blades because they are 1/3 the price of the new style boss is selling. I went to boss's web-site and looked at there discription and they say thier design is patent pending. How can they put a patent on the bend of steel? Maybe the hardness? Anyway, here is the link
> http://www.bossplow.com/Products
> I would love to give you guys the fabricator's number but I don't want him to get in trouble either.
> What do you think?


 I don't know what a boss edge cost but I had a set made for my blizzard. It wasn't a whole lot cheaper though. I did have them made alot better though. My buddy is a fabricator at a shop and he made mine a 1/2" main edge, 1" wings /1'' curb guard tig welded. He used AR-400-F steel. His rep at alro told him this was the stuff to use and it seems to be working great, but it's not cheap. The 12' 6"x1/2" piece of steel was $300(his cost), well worth the money. Any ways if your guy is making something better than boss offers how could he get in trouble. It might cost more but if it last way longer it's a win win !!!

, shaun


----------



## Superior L & L

there is a local dealer real close to us that has non western brand cutting edges for the western v. A lot cheaper than the real thing but they dont last long at all. We thought we were getting a great deal until we had to buy a new set in the same season.

Come to think about it, how long does a cutting edge last on average. half season, one season, two seasons......now people please dont get technical on me i know it depend on how often you push


----------



## Tscape

Mine lasted 2 seasons, plowing like a mofo at every storm. No shoes.


----------



## Tscape

If he welds curb guards on, that isn't the same, patented, piece as Boss offers.


----------



## sefh

All he has to do is add something different. It could be an extra bolt hole that does nothing but makes it different. I'm sure they don't last as long because the aftermarket edges are not treated the same.


----------



## TheXpress2002

I believe the only thing that BOSS has a patent pending for is the formed blade because of the form around the center shoe. I will look into it tomorrow and pull up the pending patent.

I change my blades at the beginning of every season. If this season keeps up the baldes may not get me through this season.


----------



## lawnprolawns

Superior L & L;726958 said:


> there is a local dealer real close to us that has non western brand cutting edges for the western v. A lot cheaper than the real thing but they dont last long at all. We thought we were getting a great deal until we had to buy a new set in the same season.
> 
> Come to think about it, how long does a cutting edge last on average. half season, one season, two seasons......now people please dont get technical on me i know it depend on how often you push


Hm. I picked up a Boss edge at Angelos for half of what the Boss dealer wanted, haven't put it on though to see how it wears. Maybe it's going to be a big disappointment.

We bought our Boss brand new this year and we're putting a new edge on tomorrow before the next storm. It's worn pretty far and getting thin. We probably have about 100-120 hours pushing on it, 35 hours being 15-20mph subdivision plowing.


----------



## Plow Dude

Anyone go to the Detroit Auto Show? It seemed like it was a little smaller then previous years. Still pretty decent though. I posted a few pics in the picture thread.


----------



## MikeLawnSnowLLC

Just like everyone else they had to make cuts down there as well the economy is affecting everyone!


----------



## terrapro

37deg today alright! maybe some of this snow will melt


----------



## firelwn82

terrapro;727410 said:


> 37deg today alright! maybe some of this snow will melt


I doubt much of it will melt but some for sure. Gonna be a salt app. night tonight for sure.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

dhadaway632;726816 said:


> Hello everyone. I am trying to figure out what I should do. I have a steel fabricator that makes me cutting edges that duplicate the bends of the 9'2" boss v-blade and the 10' boss v-blade. I told the owner that I could get him tons of orders for the blades because they are 1/3 the price of the new style boss is selling. I went to boss's web-site and looked at there discription and they say thier design is patent pending. How can they put a patent on the bend of steel? Maybe the hardness? Anyway, here is the link
> http://www.bossplow.com/Products
> I would love to give you guys the fabricator's number but I don't want him to get in trouble either.
> What do you think?


Should've patented the curb guard idea then. We started doing this (and tabs in the center) in the early 90's. Just blows me away that it took Boss this long to come up with it on their own.

That, and my fab guy can make them a heck of a lot cheaper and last twice as long as OEM.

We used to go through 2 sets of OEM cutting edges a year on our Boss V's. Aforementioned fabricator got it down to once a year.


----------



## GreenAcresFert

Mark Oomkes;727695 said:


> Should've patented the curb guard idea then. We started doing this (and tabs in the center) in the early 90's. Just blows me away that it took Boss this long to come up with it on their own.
> 
> That, and my fab guy can make them a heck of a lot cheaper and last twice as long as OEM.
> 
> We used to go through 2 sets of OEM cutting edges a year on our Boss V's. Aforementioned fabricator got it down to once a year.


Happen to have a phone # you would like to share with the group?


----------



## GreenAcresFert

Five Star Lawn Care LLC;179280 said:


> WOW.....$60 a yard....at my supplier im getting it for 48.60
> 
> i guess supply and demand....our area probably uses more salt than A2
> 
> hoping we will atleast be able to go out and salt tonight atleast....i ihad plows on and ready to go, but oh well.....it looks like maybe monday


For some reason I went back to the first page of this thread just to read a little....I found this not to far down and think I cried a little:crying:


----------



## lawnprolawns

GreenAcresFert;727807 said:


> For some reason I went back to the first page of this thread just to read a little....I found this not to far down and think I cried a little:crying:


Yeah.. I was in the Ice Mangement thread and on page 100 or something guys were geting bagged salt for 2.50/bag.


----------



## Eastside Eric

Al Gore shivering in Alaska


----------



## bigjeeping

hope we get another push or 2 to add to Jan invoices.


----------



## Leisure Time LC

bigjeeping;727892 said:


> hope we get another push or 2 to add to Jan invoices.


I was just thinking the same thing... We might get to salt tonight, Keeping my fingers crossed


----------



## Superior L & L

Leisure Time LC;727902 said:


> I was just thinking the same thing... We might get to salt tonight, Keeping my fingers crossed


You mean Liquid !!!


----------



## Leisure Time LC

Superior L & L;727915 said:


> You mean Liquid !!!


OOPS ya thats what I meant


----------



## Mark Oomkes

GreenAcresFert;727794 said:


> Happen to have a phone # you would like to share with the group?


Nope 

Ebling and Sons Blacksmiths
616-532-8400


----------



## terrapro

Superior L & L;727915 said:


> You mean Liquid !!!


what would be the verb for liquid app's...

squirt!


----------



## bigjeeping

terrapro;728103 said:


> what would be the verb for liquid app's...
> 
> squirt!


Hey guys we might get to squirt tonight!!!!!!!!


----------



## lawnprolawns

bigjeeping;728145 said:


> Hey guys we might get to squirt tonight!!!!!!!!


um...

I'm going to stick with salt for now.. haha. Something just doesn't sound right.

I've been kind of bored the last couple of days, plow is off the truck, salter is still clean. What's wrong here!

It's hard to say about tonight, a lot of stuff here is pretty dry and doesn't look like there's much to freeze, but you never know.


----------



## procut

I too am hoping to get one more push in for Jan, but with the looks of the forecast, its not sounding too promising. 

Right now it looks like I will probably be able to get a salting in tomorrow morning for the zero tollerance acounts, its getting pretty slick out. 

I have to agree, something about saying, "We might get to squirt tonight" just doesn't sound right, LOL


----------



## snow plowman

its snowing here in cadillac 2 -4 by sat here tat say lol will see how that go lol


----------



## TheXpress2002

Snowing good here


----------



## terrapro

it is snowing here now, 1/4" livingston county.

is this a salt only event express?


----------



## TheXpress2002

Salt or squirt


----------



## Scenic Lawnscape

TheXpress2002;728319 said:


> Salt or squirt


You said Squirt


----------



## lawnprolawns

Scenic Lawnscape;728342 said:


> You said Squirt


oh goodness. this is never going to end. I'd say spray if it were me.


----------



## magnatrac

I just drove home from dinner in lk. orion and had to look at the radar as soon as I got in. It was white out all the way home !!! I can't beleive how hard it was snowing and it's just a little stray band of snow. Oh well 1/4 to a 1/2 so I will be out in the morning. I don't mind though I made a pre wet system for my little spreader and want to try it out !!!


,shaun


----------



## TheXpress2002

Who knows where I can find a self loading skid?


----------



## snow_man_48045

TheXpress2002;728408 said:


> Who knows where I can find a self loading skid?


Mexicanssss!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lawnprolawns

Well.. checked everything and nothing needs salt. I think the residual from last time kept everything wet and melted. Oh well... I'm sure there's going to be a next time.


----------



## Allor Outdoor

Yeah I had my guys checked our sites...nothing in need of salt

Although I would LOVE to salt some of my sites I am sure the customers would not be too happy.

I've had a few drinks tonight already...but I am willing to say that most customers would rather me use my "best judgment" and NOT salt, then to salt when commercial properties aren't open on the weekends. Especially at the price of $220.00/ton.

Perhaps I am screwing myself out of money, but in the long run I look at is as being honest and truthful with the customer and doing what is right for them.


----------



## TheXpress2002

Allor Outdoor;728622 said:


> Yeah I had my guys checked our sites...nothing in need of salt
> 
> Although I would LOVE to salt some of my sites I am sure the customers would not be too happy.
> 
> I've had a few drinks tonight already...but I am willing to say that most customers would rather me use my "best judgment" and NOT salt, then to salt when commercial properties aren't open on the weekends. Especially at the price of $220.00/ton.
> 
> Perhaps I am screwing myself out of money, but in the long run I look at is as being honest and truthful with the customer and doing what is right for them.


I look at it this way. If a commercial salting is in question is it worth loosing a $5000.00 summer maintenance contract because you became greedy for an extra salting.


----------



## Tscape

They can always call and request service.


----------



## Leisure Time LC

Turfscape LLC;728735 said:


> They can always call and request service.


I look it the same way. If they need it they will call. I did go and squirt a chiropractic clinic I do, just because the way the parking lot is, the drain is in the middle of the lot where all the people park and all the water from the melting snow runs that way and it was a little slick this morning


----------



## procut

Turfscape LLC;728735 said:


> They can always call and request service.


Very true. Obviously I want to plow/salt as much as possible, but don't want to get carried away and start taking advantage of the situation.

I usually tell the customer that if its ever not done and they want it done, to call and I'll be more than happy to take care of it.

For what its worth, I didn't have anything that needed salting this morn.


----------



## Scenic Lawnscape

I need it to snow, I just signed on with a very large snow removal company and I have a "full route" best part is it is 1/2 mile from my house, but the lots are HUGEpayup


----------



## Superior L & L

We sprayed almost all lots. Some that are not open will wait till sunday night. We went though about 1300 gallons


----------



## bigjeeping

Superior L & L;728941 said:


> We sprayed almost all lots.


Did you spray or squirt?


----------



## Superior L & L

I think we squirted.... I had a few to many cold one last night so i stayed home


----------



## 2FAST4U

well look'n at the forcast it looks like were done for jan. :crying: did up the invoices today and they were just a little lower then dec. guess the few phone calls that said cut back on the salt and wait till the storms over on the driveway did make a difference. But hey it was still a good month payup payup


----------



## magnatrac

Well I guess I was one of the few that salted this morning. I do a few dr. offices that are open on sat. and this snow isn't meling on it's own today. I did see one guy plowing in lk. orion at another dr. office. Seems like a waste of a cutting edge since he had a full pallet of salt. I also plowed out the end of a couple of drives I do. My inlaws live a mile down the street from the county garage in orion and their sub just got plowed yesterday for the first time in weeks  I just looked at the forecast and it looks like we are slowing down:crying: As far as I can tell the best chance of accumulating snow this week is in my yard under my backyard blizzard !!! Oh well I guess everyones wallet( customers only ) could use a brake.
, shaun


----------



## GreenAcresFert

Mark Oomkes;727993 said:


> Nope
> 
> Ebling and Sons Blacksmiths
> 616-532-8400


Thanks Mark... Mine are just about done and will need to put some new ones on over the summer.


----------



## GreenAcresFert

Just wanted to get my 100th post


----------



## Leisure Time LC

GreenAcresFert;729290 said:


> Just wanted to get my 100th post


Congrats on your 100th post


----------



## snow_man_48045

Superior L & L;729093 said:


> I think we squirted.... I had a few to many cold one last night so i stayed home


Good call, be it was nice to have a few on the weekend for once.


----------



## procut

I think were done for January too. The invoices are going to look a little goofy, there was ton of activity from the 1st to 18th, and then nothing. It still was a fairly decent month, though.


----------



## lawnprolawns

I agree, it was a decent month. I've enjoyed the time off, I feel like I have a bit of a life again. Now I just want at least 8 more salt apps, I need to use this stuff up!


----------



## Leisure Time LC

It looks like we might get a squirt or a salting tuesday night into Weds. What do you think Xpress????


----------



## 2FAST4U

Man its been a fun weekend think it was the first one in a long time were I was able to go out and have a few cold ones.  But wait the weekend aint over yet go'n out ice fishing today and think'n about a few more cold ones.  
Hey xpress what is it look'n like for this thur., fri., bull$hit this week. Would kind of like to get on the road friday morning and go up north snowmobiling. :redbounce :redbounce


----------



## smoore45

I'm thinking that we are not out of the woods yet with January. They have been calling for the storms to stay to the South, but if you look at the radar this morning, the snow is tickling the border. I think this was originally forcasted to be no farther north than Dayton/Cincinatti. We'll see.


----------



## snow_man_48045

smoore45;730020 said:


> I'm thinking that we are not out of the woods yet with January. They have been calling for the storms to stay to the South, but if you look at the radar this morning, the snow is tickling the border. I think this was originally forcasted to be no farther north than Dayton/Cincinatti. We'll see.


 THey can have it down in Cini. got a relative lives down there and they have had hardly any snow. He needs the over time works for the city. I will take a Sunday of to share a storm with them  Looks like Tues. night pos. might get to play with ice melters again..


----------



## TheXpress2002

January is not over yet. Tuesday is a close call should at least be a salting. Wednesday night Thursday looks to hit us. Still need a couple days for the models to catch up with the pattern change.


----------



## Eastside Eric

Hey guys,
I am looking to buy my son either Guitar hero world tour or Rockband for the Wii system. I do not know much about these games and was wondering if you guys had any input on which one was better?
Thanks
Eric


----------



## Jason Pallas

Rockband is way better - my girls play the hell out of that game every day.


----------



## nickr42

*Artistic Outdoor Services??*

Just thought I would ask if anyone on here know's of, works for or Subs for Artistic Outdoor Services? I would like to know if they pay or plan to pay their Subs. payup

Any good or bad info about this company would be great!


----------



## smoore45

Eastside Eric;730542 said:


> Hey guys,
> I am looking to buy my son either Guitar hero world tour or Rockband for the Wii system. I do not know much about these games and was wondering if you guys had any input on which one was better?
> Thanks
> Eric


They are both pretty good(I have both). If you already have one of the older Guitar Hero games for the Wii, you won't have to buy new guitars if you get World Tour. I would just look up the song lists on each game and decide which one you(or your son) would like better.


----------



## lawnprolawns

nickr42;730681 said:


> Just thought I would ask if anyone on here know's of, works for or Subs for Artistic Outdoor Services? I would like to know if they pay or plan to pay their Subs. payup
> 
> Any good or bad info about this company would be great!


On the same note, has anyone heard of "Mike's Snow Removal" in the Wayne Co area? He called about subbing a residential route to me, claims he has about 80 subs and 3200 driveways he does from Novi to Troy.

I just got another truck and will likely be able to finish my route a bit faster now and hopefully keep the trucks busy with commercial sub work, but I still have my ATV sitting and I could throw a guy on that, maybe "Mike's Snow Removal" could keep that busy. Just a thought.


----------



## TheXpress2002

lawnprolawns;730781 said:


> On the same note, has anyone heard of "Mike's Snow Removal" in the Wayne Co area? He called about subbing a residential route to me, claims he has about 80 subs and 3200 driveways he does from Novi to Troy.
> 
> I just got another truck and will likely be able to finish my route a bit faster now and hopefully keep the trucks busy with commercial sub work, but I still have my ATV sitting and I could throw a guy on that, maybe "Mike's Snow Removal" could keep that busy. Just a thought.


I am not bashing by any means but, you know there is a problem when his signs are posted at Home Depot and "subs" come around pulling and spray painting them. Again never delt with him but have seen how others have delt with his signs.


----------



## TheXpress2002

In regards to late Tuesday night and early Wednesday morning. Latest runs on all 3 models have the storm about 70 miles further north. Monroe, Lenawee, southern Wayne, and southern Washtenaw counties might see a push here. I will keep watching this closely but from what I see now this seems likely.

Thursday night into Friday snow is likely with a clipper coming through. Saturday night into Sunday has a stronger clipper that needs a little more following to make a call.


----------



## eatonpaving

lawnprolawns;730781 said:


> on the same note, has anyone heard of "mike's snow removal" in the wayne co area? He called about subbing a residential route to me, claims he has about 80 subs and 3200 driveways he does from novi to troy.
> 
> I just got another truck and will likely be able to finish my route a bit faster now and hopefully keep the trucks busy with commercial sub work, but i still have my atv sitting and i could throw a guy on that, maybe "mike's snow removal" could keep that busy. Just a thought.


on craigslist he has a complaint for not paying his subs,,,and he has put up signs at the lowe's i plow. Proceed with caution ...


----------



## bigjeeping

eatonpaving;730816 said:



> on craigslist he has a complaint for not paying his subs,,,and he has put up signs at the lowe's i plow. Proceed with caution ...


Saw his signs at LOWES in YPSI. Offering $75 and up for plow trucks. I second to proceed with caution..


----------



## Moonlighter

Hey all, I took advantage of the down time to replace my cut edge ($100.00 from Angelos) and I was wondering how your poly edges are holding up this season? Since we have gotten 42'' of snow so far I was wondering about the wear vs cost vs results after plowing. I appreciate any input, I am doing future planning for trucks and equipment. 

______________________________________
Moonlight Snow Removal
"We play in the snow while you sleep!"
1994 Dodge Ram 2500 4x4


----------



## flykelley

lawnprolawns;730781 said:


> On the same note, has anyone heard of "Mike's Snow Removal" in the Wayne Co area? He called about subbing a residential route to me, claims he has about 80 subs and 3200 driveways he does from Novi to Troy.
> 
> I just got another truck and will likely be able to finish my route a bit faster now and hopefully keep the trucks busy with commercial sub work, but I still have my ATV sitting and I could throw a guy on that, maybe "Mike's Snow Removal" could keep that busy. Just a thought.


Last Spring I got a call from one of his customers, they were *****ing about a invoice and said they would not pay it. My Company's name is Mikes Snowplowing and its the only thing close he could find a number to. He called me and I told him,you are not one of my customers if you don't pay the bill I'm sure this guy will coming calling. I am in the process of changing my company's name and it should be done in the next month or so.

Regards Mike


----------



## terrapro

flykelley;731046 said:


> Last Spring I got a call from one of his customers, they were *****ing about a invoice and said they would not pay it. My Company's name is Mikes Snowplowing and its the only thing close he could find a number to. He called me and I told him,you are not one of my customers if you don't pay the bill I'm sure this guy will coming calling. I am in the process of changing my company's name and it should be done in the next month or so.
> 
> Regards Mike


he had an invoice but the phone number was not on it? thats strange, i slap my phone number everywhere and i toss a couple biz cards in with the invoice.


----------



## lawnprolawns

Well... It sounds like this guy is a bad one to deal with! I think I'll pass, I have enough to do. I just figured I could keep the ATV busy, but no need to. 

I dont have his number on hand at the moment, but if any of you see it, give it a call. He'll never answer and the VM recording is hilarious. Some people..


----------



## flykelley

terrapro;731066 said:


> he had an invoice but the phone number was not on it? thats strange, i slap my phone number everywhere and i toss a couple biz cards in with the invoice.


Yea same with me my invoice all have my address and phone number on them. This customer called SIMA because this guy claimed he was sima member and they told him the only number they had for a Mikes Snowplowing was in Waterford and they gave him my number.

Regards Mike


----------



## terrapro

flykelley;731118 said:


> Yea same with me my invoice all have my address and phone number on them. This customer called SIMA because this guy claimed he was sima member and they told him the only number they had for a Mikes Snowplowing was in Waterford and they gave him my number.
> 
> Regards Mike


honestly the more guys like this the more work for me. sooner or later those customers come around and want real service without the deceit. the bad part is they give us good guys a bad name and we have to work twice as hard to get respect.


----------



## superiorsnowrem

Just looked at the weather and the 10-day says snow showers just about everyday for the next 5 days. Anyone know if any of them might be accumulating snow or are they just flurries and under an inch?


----------



## TheXpress2002

superiorsnowrem;731161 said:


> Just looked at the weather and the 10-day says snow showers just about everyday for the next 5 days. Anyone know if any of them might be accumulating snow or are they just flurries and under an inch?


I am in the process of taking a look at the latest run. The models now have it further north again. This may now come into play with Oakland and eastern Livingston counties. The system is taking north/north easternly track with it. I believe it will be a general 1-3 inches for the 4 counties with the majority of accumulation to the south and east. Like I stated last week dont buck the winter trend so far.


----------



## Superior L & L

flykelley;731046 said:


> I am in the process of changing my company's name and it should be done in the next month or so.
> 
> Regards Mike


What you going to call it "Not Mikes Snowplowing" LOL


----------



## Tscape

Superior L & L;731174 said:


> What you going to call it "Not Mikes Snowplowing" LOL


 *Not Mike's Snowplowing *
_We don't give chitty service like those other fargin' corksmokers!_


----------



## TheXpress2002

Turfscape LLC;731190 said:


> *Not Mike's Snowplowing *
> _We don't give chitty service like those other fargin' corksmokers!_


He needs to put that as his siggy


----------



## CSC Contracting

worked for a guy like that once. North star or something like that. They change the name often hard to get paid if at all..


----------



## Leisure Time LC

I dont know how people can live with themselfs do this to people. You do the work and you would expect to be paid for it. I subcontracted last year and got screwed and I said never again. So I went out and got my own work this year and has been alot better.


----------



## alternative

superiorsnowrem;731161 said:


> Just looked at the weather and the 10-day says snow showers just about everyday for the next 5 days. Anyone know if any of them might be accumulating snow or are they just flurries and under an inch?


1.7" Tuesday


----------



## cgrappler135

Figures... i finally spend the money last week and get a liquid unit and it has sat full since i got it a week ago! I would love to see if its gonna work like i hoped or not. Looks as if i'll getr a chance tomarrow though!


----------



## Superior L & L

cgrappler135;731518 said:


> Figures... i finally spend the money last week and get a liquid unit and it has sat full since i got it a week ago! I would love to see if its gonna work like i hoped or not. Looks as if i'll getr a chance tomarrow though!


If we get about 1.7" plow it before you squirt it !!!


----------



## Five Star Lawn Care LLC

I offically dont want anymore snow....the last week without snow has felt so good....i could seriously go without any snow until spring and be a very happy camper.

i know this would put me out of business but i just want spring to get here so i can ride my Quads, my WaveRunner, and relax at the cottage.


sorry guys had to vent...i know im going to hear static for this coment....and to think we are really only a month and a half into the season....

I need a vacation to somewhere warm....i should have went to Florida last week.

Express...Keep me up to date on the next time i can take a 5-7 day vacation to florida...would very much appreciate it


----------



## Allor Outdoor

Five Star Lawn Care LLC;731537 said:


> I offically dont want anymore snow....the last week without snow has felt so good....i could seriously go without any snow until spring and be a very happy camper.
> 
> i know this would put me out of business but i just want spring to get here so i can ride my Quads, my WaveRunner, and relax at the cottage.
> 
> sorry guys had to vent...i know im going to hear static for this coment....and to think we are really only a month and a half into the season....
> 
> I need a vacation to somewhere warm....i should have went to Florida last week.
> 
> Express...Keep me up to date on the next time i can take a 5-7 day vacation to florida...would very much appreciate it


I'm with you on this one!! No more snow would suite me just fine. Warmer weather, a few Tigers games, weekends at the lake, woman wearing short shorts.....ah yes, I am really looking forward to warmer days!

I know everyone says that winter is only half over, but I am really counting on not getting much snow in March...or at least that is what I am hoping for!


----------



## smoore45

Five Star Lawn Care LLC;731537 said:


> I offically dont want anymore snow....the last week without snow has felt so good....i could seriously go without any snow until spring and be a very happy camper.
> 
> i know this would put me out of business but i just want spring to get here so i can ride my Quads, my WaveRunner, and relax at the cottage.
> 
> sorry guys had to vent...i know im going to hear static for this coment....and to think we are really only a month and a half into the season....
> 
> I need a vacation to somewhere warm....i should have went to Florida last week.
> 
> Express...Keep me up to date on the next time i can take a 5-7 day vacation to florida...would very much appreciate it


I understand where you are coming from. I don't mind if it does snow some more(as that means more money), but I am getting very tired of the bitter cold temps.


----------



## Do It All Do It Right

Snow and cold is great! I went ice fishing this weekend and caught 50 perch. Snowmobiling in the coming weeks would be nice too. A couple of weeks ago we went down hill skiing also fun. Would go out tomorrow if a couple of dead beats would pay up!! payup


----------



## lawnprolawns

I could go either way. My partner blew out his knee, tore his ACL and two other ligaments, and cant really work a whole lot. So some stuff is going to be a little more work, but that's what cheap labor is for, right?

On the other hand, I got another truck with a nice wide plow that I want to use a bunch, so, I'll take some more snow.


----------



## Allor Outdoor

Where did all of this come from??? I am up here at my office in Commerce and there is about 1/2 inch on the ground right now!
So much for a few "flurries"!

Whats it looking like everywhere else?


----------



## GreenAcresFert

Good dusting in Ypsi already.


----------



## lawnprolawns

I wasn't expecting this either!

I have a good 1/2 - 3/4 of SUPER light/fluffy stuff here in Northville, still coming down a bit. Looks like I'll be out salting later.


----------



## Superior L & L

Looks like its going to keep going for a couple of hours stil. Radar shows it still in GR


----------



## Allor Outdoor

Xpress....how much are we going to get tonight?? Are we going to be plowing?


----------



## terrapro

not quite 1" here in Livingston County, almost but not


----------



## Scenic Lawnscape

lawnprolawns;731885 said:


> I could go either way. My partner blew out his knee, tore his ACL and two other ligaments, and cant really work a whole lot. So some stuff is going to be a little more work, but that's what cheap labor is for, right?
> 
> On the other hand, I got another truck with a nice wide plow that I want to use a bunch, so, I'll take some more snow.


dude I feel for your friend, I did that when I fell off a roof a few years ago and it sucks, my knee is still not right, after 2 surgeries and tons of PT. After a good night plowing I can hardly walk, from going from the gas to the brake


----------



## procut

Scenic Lawnscape;732066 said:


> After a good night plowing I can hardly walk, from going from the gas to the brake


It's funny you mention that. I have found when plowing that I drive with two feet ie, left foot brake, right foot gas. Just seems easier, anyone else do this? I pretty much only do it when plowing, though. When driving down the street any other day, I use the right foot for both gas and brake like your "suppoesed to."


----------



## 2FAST4U

??????????????????????????????????????????
Tango called me at about 8 o'clock and asked if I had looked out side 
at that time the snow was just starting to stick
well just loaded up some salt, man this snow is SUPER fluffy to bad there isn't going to be enough to plow that could be fun!!!
Well Its look'n like a salting payup payup
Be safe out there guys bet the roads are going to be slippy with this stuff blow'n around


----------



## Runner

Wow...and we SURE don't have anything here.


----------



## Loaderpusher

Just drove from Dearborn Heights to Northville, just a light coating on the ground. Roads arent too slippery though, cruised along at normal speed. Stuff sure is fluffy, it looked like a blizzard behind me, i am sure a few people driving 25 mph werent too happy with me.


----------



## lawnprolawns

Loaderpusher;732184 said:


> it looked like a blizzard behind me, i am sure a few people driving 25 mph werent too happy with me.


Yeah, but I'm never too happy with the people driving 25...


----------



## Tscape

It's like George Carlin said, " Did you ever notice that anyone who drives faster than you is an idiot, but anybody who drives slower than you is an acehole?"


----------



## Loaderpusher

Yes, the great late carlin, love listening to him when i am out plowing


----------



## lawnprolawns

Well, just got in from salting, it's pretty chilly out there and salt is working slowly but surely. Well.. pretty surely. Hopefully by morning everything will be melted. 

Off to bed.


----------



## Lawn Vet

Looks like predicted totals for tonight are on the rise. We could very well get a push out of this one.


----------



## terrapro

just got in and it seems the salt is working just fine. when the sun pops up i have a feeling everything will just melt off.

saw a 1ton dump with plow pulled over on the way home. i am assuming he was pulled over for speeding because it was a city officer not a county or state.


----------



## TheXpress2002

Lawn Vet;732399 said:


> Looks like predicted totals for tonight are on the rise. We could very well get a push out of this one.


Not only that but Wayne and Monroe might see a premium of close to 6" storm total. I will update in a few hours. I have lost my plow buddy Dar-C she broke her leg yesterday morning and did not survive her surgery last night. Its going to be a long night tonight.

URGENT - WINTER WEATHER MESSAGE
NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE DETROIT/PONTIAC MI
332 AM EST TUE JAN 27 2009

...SNOW RETURNS TO THE DETROIT METRO AREA TONIGHT...

.A DEVELOPING LOW PRESSURE SYSTEM OVER THE WESTERN GULF COAST
STATES THIS MORNING WILL TRACK NORTHEAST DURING THE DAY AND INTO
TONIGHT...TRACKING THROUGH WESTERN PENNSYLVANIA TOMORROW MORNING.
BASED ON THIS TRACK...SNOW IS EXPECTED TO OVERSPREAD LOCATIONS
ALONG AND SOUTH OF I-69 DURING THE EVENING HOURS. THE SNOW WILL
CONTINUE OVERNIGHT...THEN SLOWLY TAPER OFF FROM WEST TO EAST
TOMORROW MORNING. TOTAL SNOWFALL ACCUMULATIONS OF 3 TO 6 INCHES
ARE EXPECTED ALONG A SOUTHWEST TO NORTHEAST LINE FROM MONROE...TO
DETROIT...TO MT CLEMENS...TO PORT HURON. SNOWFALL AMOUNTS WILL
TAPER OFF AS ONE HEADS TO THE NORTHWEST...WITH LITTLE OR NO
ACCUMULATION EXPECTED IN THE TRI-CITIES REGION.

MIZ063-070-076-082-083-271700-
/O.NEW.KDTX.WW.Y.0006.090128T0300Z-090128T1800Z/
ST. CLAIR-MACOMB-WAYNE-LENAWEE-MONROE-
INCLUDING THE CITIES OF...PORT HURON...WARREN...DETROIT...
ADRIAN...MONROE
332 AM EST TUE JAN 27 2009

...WINTER WEATHER ADVISORY IN EFFECT FROM 10 PM THIS EVENING TO
1 PM EST WEDNESDAY...

THE NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE IN DETROIT/PONTIAC HAS ISSUED A
WINTER WEATHER ADVISORY FOR SNOW...WHICH IS IN EFFECT FROM 10 PM THIS
EVENING TO 1 PM EST WEDNESDAY.

SNOW WILL DEVELOP THIS EVENING...THEN CONTINUE TONIGHT...BEFORE
TAPERING OFF FROM WEST TO EAST TOMORROW MORNING. TOTAL SNOWFALL
ACCUMULATIONS OF 3 TO 6 INCHES ARE EXPECTED.

PRECAUTIONARY/PREPAREDNESS ACTIONS...

A WINTER WEATHER ADVISORY FOR SNOW MEANS THAT PERIODS OF SNOW
WILL CAUSE PRIMARILY TRAVEL DIFFICULTIES. BE PREPARED FOR SNOW
COVERED ROADS AND LIMITED VISIBILITIES...AND USE CAUTION WHILE
DRIVING.


----------



## Leisure Time LC

Just got back from Squirting and everything is melting good. Looks like we will be pushing some snow tonight and tomorrowpayuppayuppayup


----------



## firelwn82

TheXpress2002;732415 said:


> I have lost my plow buddy Dar-C she broke her leg yesterday morning and did not survive her surgery last night. Its going to be a long night tonight.


Sorry to hear that bud. I was just talkin to my girlfriend last night about how it would suck if our dog passed... People say you can replace animals but you really cant. Again sorry to hear man.


----------



## sefh

TheXpress2002;732415 said:


> Not only that but Wayne and Monroe might see a premium of close to 6" storm total. I will update in a few hours. I have lost my plow buddy Dar-C she broke her leg yesterday morning and did not survive her surgery last night. Its going to be a long night tonight.
> 
> Sorry to hear that Xpress. I lost mine a few years ago and haven't replaced her yet. It's tough.


----------



## Leisure Time LC

TheXpress2002;732415 said:


> Not only that but Wayne and Monroe might see a premium of close to 6" storm total. I will update in a few hours. I have lost my plow buddy Dar-C she broke her leg yesterday morning and did not survive her surgery last night. Its going to be a long night tonight.
> 
> I'm Sorry to hear that. Pets definitely become part of the family, like one of your kids.


----------



## d&rlawncare

Leisure Time LC;732416 said:


> Just got back from Squirting and everything is melting good. Looks like we will be pushing some snow tonight and tomorrowpayuppayuppayup


What part of Michigan you in? Nothing but a light dusting happened last night.


----------



## brunosplace

TheXpress2002;732415 said:


> I have lost my plow buddy Dar-C she broke her leg yesterday morning and did not survive her surgery last night. Its going to be a long night tonight.


Xpress,

You have my condolences, they become just like furry kids to us. Sorry for your lose.


----------



## irlandscaper

So Sorry to hear about your loss Express. My dog is my kid, spoiled rotten! Thanks for the weather update as well.


----------



## Leisure Time LC

d&rlawncare;732449 said:


> What part of Michigan you in? Nothing but a light dusting happened last night.


Westland, Canton area


----------



## Jason Pallas

Xpress - sorry to hear about that. Pets become part of the family. It's hard when one passes away. My thoughts are with you.


----------



## lawnprolawns

2FAST4U;729162 said:


> well look'n at the forcast it looks like were done for jan. :crying: did up the invoices today and they were just a little lower then dec. guess the few phone calls that said cut back on the salt and wait till the storms over on the driveway did make a difference. But hey it was still a good month payup payup





procut;729663 said:


> I think were done for January too. The invoices are going to look a little goofy, there was ton of activity from the 1st to 18th, and then nothing. It still was a fairly decent month, though.


Yup... looks like January is over! payup

I guess we all thought wrong.


----------



## smoore45

Xpress, I am sorry to hear about your loss. Thoughts are with you today. :salute:


----------



## Superior L & L

TheXpress2002;732415 said:


> Not only that but Wayne and Monroe might see a premium of close to 6" storm total. I will update in a few hours. I have lost my plow buddy Dar-C she broke her leg yesterday morning and did not survive her surgery last night. Its going to be a long night tonight.
> 
> .


Dude !!! that really sucks. I have two dogs and they do become part of the family for sure. I will take some time


----------



## TheXpress2002

lawnprolawns;732588 said:


> Yup... looks like January is over! payup
> 
> I guess we all thought wrong.


Posted on the 22nd it was far from over

We still haven't gotten through tomorrow which don't be suprised if the whole area gets hit then we still have Thursday and Saturday


----------



## lawnprolawns

TheXpress2002;732748 said:


> Posted on the 22nd it was far from over
> 
> We still haven't gotten through tomorrow which don't be suprised if the whole area gets hits then we still have Thursday and Saturday


I know you did, I guess I shouldn't have said "all"

Do you think Thurs/Sat will be enough accumulation to push or just salt? Of course none of the weather sites are saying anything about expected snowfall amounts.


----------



## Jason Pallas

Great another "storm/event". Here lies the problem. Over the past 20 years or so, 10 events/year WAS considered a great average year. Some had less - not many had more. Last year we were out 18 times (a record) and the past year we were out about 12 times. This year we're at 12 now - on pace for another record or near record year. So why is this bad?
Plain and simple: customers need a break! Typically the winter used to be a time when our customer billing was slow (a little from snow removal). This kept a little money coming in and also gave our customers a breather from the monthly bills for property maintenance from lawn.
However, with this much snow activity I see this problem: Customers hammered by high snow bills deciding they need to cut costs/take a break to lower their bills. Throw a horrible economy into the mix and don't be surprised to hear "thanks for the snow service, we want to keep you for that BUT I think we're going to try and do our lawn ourselves this year. ya know - cutting costs and all".
This scenario makes sense. Given the two choices, would you rather break your back to shovel your snow in sub-zero temps or cut your own lawn on a nice sunny day in the summer.
I hate to be a kill-joy, but we've got to think longevity - not the fast cash grab. So, as far as I'm concerned, we've more than hit our targets this year. I'm rooting for the customers from here on out. Just my two cents.


----------



## Lawn Vet

Jason Pallas;732764 said:


> Great another "storm/event". Here lies the problem. Over the past 20 years or so, 10 events/year WAS considered a great average year. Some had less - not many had more. Last year we were out 18 times (a record) and the past year we were out about 12 times. This year we're at 12 now - on pace for another record or near record year. So why is this bad?
> Plain and simple: customers need a break! Typically the winter used to be a time when our customer billing was slow (a little from snow removal). This kept a little money coming in and also gave our customers a breather from the monthly bills for property maintenance from lawn.
> However, with this much snow activity I see this problem: Customers hammered by high snow bills deciding they need to cut costs/take a break to lower their bills. Throw a horrible economy into the mix and don't be surprised to hear "thanks for the snow service, we want to keep you for that BUT I think we're going to try and do our lawn ourselves this year. ya know - cutting costs and all".
> This scenario makes sense. Given the two choices, would you rather break your back to shovel your snow in sub-zero temps or cut your own lawn on a nice sunny day in the summer.
> I hate to be a kill-joy, but we've got to think longevity - not the fast cash grab. So, as far as I'm concerned, we've more than hit our targets this year. I'm rooting for the customers from here on out. Just my two cents.


Interesting take on it. I never take great joy in charging customers and never look at it that way. Instead I look at as revenue. Money needs to be coming in and it will be going out. If customers need to make more money they need to work longer/harder or find a different job/more customers. Same goes for us. In the light snow years we need to be looking for work in other areas or pounding advertising. In the heavy snow years we work hard, make more for the effort and "miss out" on other areas where we could be finding more lawn customers or other opportunities.
I doubt any of us has a single customer that says they feel bad for us in the light snow years and would rather pay us more so they can retain such great service in the bad winters and/or dry summers. And since we don't control the weather I find things to enjoy about heavy winters, light winters, wet summers and dry summers. I have enough stress and don't need to root for the weather one way or the other....I'm a Lions fan after all. If I root for something the opposite seems to win. My buck o' five.


----------



## snow_man_48045

Jason Pallas;732764 said:


> Great another "storm/event". Here lies the problem. Over the past 20 years or so, 10 events/year WAS considered a great average year. Some had less - not many had more. Last year we were out 18 times (a record) and the past year we were out about 12 times. This year we're at 12 now - on pace for another record or near record year. So why is this bad?
> Plain and simple: customers need a break! Typically the winter used to be a time when our customer billing was slow (a little from snow removal). This kept a little money coming in and also gave our customers a breather from the monthly bills for property maintenance from lawn.
> However, with this much snow activity I see this problem: Customers hammered by high snow bills deciding they need to cut costs/take a break to lower their bills. Throw a horrible economy into the mix and don't be surprised to hear "thanks for the snow service, we want to keep you for that BUT I think we're going to try and do our lawn ourselves this year. ya know - cutting costs and all".
> This scenario makes sense. Given the two choices, would you rather break your back to shovel your snow in sub-zero temps or cut your own lawn on a nice sunny day in the summer.
> I hate to be a kill-joy, but we've got to think longevity - not the fast cash grab. So, as far as I'm concerned, we've more than hit our targets this year. I'm rooting for the customers from here on out. Just my two cents.


Sounds like you have all seasonal accounts that may be at 12 push max 
Oh well just picking fun, sorry had to throw that in.


----------



## flykelley

TheXpress2002;732415 said:


> Not only that but Wayne and Monroe might see a premium of close to 6" storm total. I will update in a few hours. I have lost my plow buddy Dar-C she broke her leg yesterday morning and did not survive her surgery last night. Its going to be a long night tonight.
> 
> Ryan
> Sorry to hear about your dog. damn it is always tough to lose a family member. You and your family are in our thoughts and prayers.
> 
> Regards Mike


----------



## Jason Pallas

snow_man_48045;732789 said:


> Sounds like you have all seasonal accounts that may be at 12 push max
> Oh well just picking fun, sorry had to throw that in.


No offense taken - actually we work on a blended structure. The customer pays a $100 non-refundable deposit to be on the list. Then we charge from there and that $100 is credited toward the account. So, if in December there were 7 snows @ $35 ea (residential example), the customer owes $245 MINUS the $100 deposit or $145.

The non refundable deposit gives us some working capital for the first month (any repairs, wages, new snow removal equipment purchases, etc..). Never had an issue with the deposit - have always been prepared to credit their lawn acct if we get a year with no/little snow (yeah - right!). It's a good system. I encourage others to steal it from me and make it a industry norm.

So, to answer the question - we charge per push...... sort of. LOL


----------



## alternative

gotta get it when you can... worry about the future when that time comes. I agree some will cut back on spring and summer services, but hey, I'd rather make it now and worry later.


----------



## Jason Pallas

Lawn Vet;732771 said:


> Interesting take on it. I never take great joy in charging customers and never look at it that way. Instead I look at as revenue. Money needs to be coming in and it will be going out. If customers need to make more money they need to work longer/harder or find a different job/more customers. Same goes for us. In the light snow years we need to be looking for work in other areas or pounding advertising. In the heavy snow years we work hard, make more for the effort and "miss out" on other areas where we could be finding more lawn customers or other opportunities.
> I doubt any of us has a single customer that says they feel bad for us in the light snow years and would rather pay us more so they can retain such great service in the bad winters and/or dry summers. And since we don't control the weather I find things to enjoy about heavy winters, light winters, wet summers and dry summers. I have enough stress and don't need to root for the weather one way or the other....I'm a Lions fan after all. If I root for something the opposite seems to win. My buck o' five.


I hear you - but there's a couple of important things you've overlooked. A lot of customers that can't "afford" the service are not able to afford the service because their income has been cut. It's not a matter of them just having to work harder to get more money to be able to afford more things/services. The work just isn't there. The jobs are gone. It's not a matter of picking up a second job, a better job or asking the boss for OT so they can afford a little more. There are no jobs.... yesterday was "bloody monday" where companies like Home Depot, GM and others cut 74,000 jobs in one day - and it will get worse before it gets better. So, bear in mind that when a customer tells you that they can't afford you, you've just been down-sized too. 
Secondly, this business (the snow side) is it's own animal. A slow year is not remedied by finding more customers. When your routes are full, they are full. You can be poised for a great year with full routes BUT if it only snows three times....... you're still down. Adding more customers is not the solution. And, finding other work (for owner operators) is difficult. Any work you may find must come with the contingent that "IF it snows I won't be able to work." There are plenty of people looking for work out there that don't have that contingency.
I appreciate what you're saying and no one controls the weather (unless you subscribe to a few govt conspiracy theories i.e HARP - ask Xpress about that). But, I'm still "hoping" that the snow takes a break in Feb in March to help us all poise our businesses for a successful year in a very tricky economic climate.


----------



## Jason Pallas

alternative;732897 said:


> gotta get it when you can... worry about the future when that time comes. I agree some will cut back on spring and summer services, but hey, I'd rather make it now and worry later.


I'd rather make a LITTLE less of it now - in order to be STILL be making it LATER. Remember what happened to Gordon Gecko - Greed is not always good.


----------



## firelwn82

Callin for 3-4 in Oakland now for tonight into tomorrow. Time to batten down the hatches and get ready. Oh and I'm sicker than hell today too, oh yippy :crying:


----------



## Bedell Mgmt.

Jason Pallas;732857 said:


> No offense taken - actually we work on a blended structure. The customer pays a $100 non-refundable deposit to be on the list. Then we charge from there and that $100 is credited toward the account. So, if in December there were 7 snows @ $35 ea (residential example), the customer owes $245 MINUS the $100 deposit or $145.
> 
> The non refundable deposit gives us some working capital for the first month (any repairs, wages, new snow removal equipment purchases, etc..). Never had an issue with the deposit - have always been prepared to credit their lawn acct if we get a year with no/little snow (yeah - right!). It's a good system. I encourage others to steal it from me and make it a industry norm.
> 
> So, to answer the question - we charge per push...... sort of. LOL


Glad to hear others are using this too! It creates the win-win situation that all business sales should have.


----------



## lawnprolawns

firelwn82;732918 said:


> Callin for 3-4 in Oakland now for tonight into tomorrow. Time to batten down the hatches and get ready. Oh and I'm sicker than hell today too, oh yippy :crying:


I'm also sicker than heck today. And it's my birthday. Happy birthday Mike, you're sick, cant stop coughing, and have to plow 45 driveways tonight! Oh well, I'll just stay in the truck.


----------



## TheXpress2002

Jason Pallas;732764 said:


> I hate to be a kill-joy, but we've got to think longevity - not the fast cash grab. So, as far as I'm concerned, we've more than hit our targets this year. I'm rooting for the customers from here on out. Just my two cents.


Sorry did not want to quote your whole post but I agree with you here on your point you made. I have made every effort to work directly with my customers this winter, taking into consideration the economy and now the 13th push upcoming. I am doing things like if it snows on a Friday night I will push but will not lay salt unless they are open over the weekend. I will wait until Sunday night to lay the salt to cover any additional accumulation or dustings or if the couple days the sun has melted it. I find out when their shut downs are and when I dont have to push to consolidate snowfalls. Every single one of these properties are beyond greatful for the consideration I have showed them. Little things like that, to where is an extra $100.00 bucks with the season we are having worth loosing $5000.00 down the road in other contracts with them.


----------



## TheXpress2002

Jason Pallas;732900 said:


> I appreciate what you're saying and no one controls the weather (unless you subscribe to a few govt conspiracy theories i.e HARP - ask Xpress about that). But, I'm still "hoping" that the snow takes a break in Feb in March to help us all poise our businesses for a successful year in a very tricky economic climate.


Actually I prefer the read of Bouquets of Gray Pro Weather Bias (dated January 14 2009)

Just kidding. (it is a real article though)


----------



## Bedell Mgmt.

for the record... it's HAARP. very different from what angels play.

ussmileyflag


----------



## Moonlighter

Express I am very sorry for your loss, i had to put one of three down last year, it about killed me to do it too, but the cancer was affecting her quality of life, there all like my kids to me. Your pup is in my prayers.

____________________________
Moonlight Snow Removal


----------



## Jason Pallas

Bedell Mgmt.;733077 said:


> for the record... it's HAARP. very different from what angels play.
> 
> ussmileyflag


Yes - I stand corrected. As soon as I saw the "AA" I knew I spelled it wrong. Thanks. There are also weather "manipulating" programs by the former Soviet Union and China. As a matter of fact, many allege that the Chinese used their system during the Olympics to control the weather. There's quite a number of conspiracy theories surrounding this subject. I could ramble on about this (it's quite interesting what the manipulation of a few degrees in the desert or ocean can do to a continent's weather).


----------



## lawnprolawns

Jason Pallas;733135 said:


> Yes - I stand corrected. As soon as I saw the "AA" I knew I spelled it wrong. Thanks. There are also weather "manipulating" programs by the former Soviet Union and China. As a matter of fact, many allege that the Chinese used their system during the Olympics to control the weather. There's quite a number of conspiracy theories surrounding this subject. I could ramble on about this (it's quite interesting what the manipulation of a few degrees in the desert or ocean can do to a continent's weather).


I got caught up in reading all about weather manipulation a few months ago. It was rather interesting, kind of stupid at times.. There's some weird stuff on the internet.

Sick... looking at weather.com their hour-by-hour says we have an 80% chance of snow from midnight til 12pm Wednesday. That should be fun to deal with.


----------



## craigd

hey jason...didn't you live down the street from me in hwoods. just curious. anyway, I have to agree with you...these above average years can be a blessing and a curse. funny things start happening to spring/summer work when it snows this much. I know i'm hoping for a very average february and march. btw...i've been a lurker here for a few years so I just want to thank xpress for all the time he spends putting together his forcasts for us. They're always really helpful.


----------



## MikeLawnSnowLLC

Jason couldn't of said it better myself I have about 70 percent seasonals and 30 percent per push residentials however all my commercials are per push there bills are a lot of money, with the salt shortage and this cold ass weather i honestly would not mind if i only went out 1 or 2 more times I've already made more this year then last year and like you said the customers neeed a break.


----------



## bigjeeping

Xpress.. a revised take on tonight/tmr?


----------



## Leisure Time LC

Boy the timing on this was is not good... What time is everyone thinking of going out in the morning??? I was thinking around 3am????


----------



## lawnprolawns

Assuming there's a few inches by 5, I'll likely hit some commercials and then wait for a while, then do residentials around 10-11. Then a few other commercials around that time too with the other truck (Season contract and we only push once/storm)

Not like it will actually pan out that way...


----------



## eatonpaving

*not to change the subject, but mikes best snowplowing is on craigslist again, non payment, in oakland county, he needs to be dragged behind a plow truck for a while....*


----------



## Lawn Vet

Jason Pallas;732900 said:


> A lot of customers that can't "afford" the service are not able to afford the service because their income has been cut.
> The work just isn't there. The jobs are gone.
> A slow year is not remedied by finding more customers. When your routes are full, they are full. You can be poised for a great year with full routes BUT if it only snows three times....... you're still down. Adding more customers is not the solution. And, finding other work (for owner operators) is difficult.


I'm not busting on you for any of this, just putting my opinions into the fire. Yes, a lot of folks plain old can't afford our services anymore. That is only going to get worse and I won't argue that one bit.
I don't milk my customers (and am sure you don't either) that's why I hate the close to 2" storms that are hard to call. If they can't afford a few more pushes this winter and they are a residential customer then they most likely aren't going to be able to afford a full green season service at this point anyway. They either have a job and can afford it or they don't...when they lose their job, regardless of the season they will drop us.

If they are commercial they have to weigh the consequences of people not coming in or getting hurt on their property vs. the cost of snow removal. I have yet to see a commercial property cut by their staff...just isn't cost effective.

There are other ways of making money, even in this tough economy, that don't mean going out and finding another job. I have a few of them and they work in my time on my schedule. My point about adding customers was referring to the next season (green), which requires the ability to expand if/when necessary without overextending yourself/budget. We're all just seeing the beginning of a big crater IMO. I just hope we still have a green industry and snow removal biz when the dust finally settles. Time to pray ussmileyflag


----------



## TheXpress2002

bigjeeping;733433 said:


> Xpress.. a revised take on tonight/tmr?


Still 4-7 inches with the higher amounts to the southeast and the lesser amounts to the northwest. The timing really is starting to suck looks to begin somewhere around 10 to midnight with heaviest around rush hour tomorrow


----------



## lawnprolawns

eatonpaving;733478 said:


> *not to change the subject, but mikes best snowplowing is on craigslist again, non payment, in oakland county, he needs to be dragged behind a plow truck for a while....*


From Craigslist:
"DON'T PLOW FOR THIS GUY HE WON'T PAY YOU FOR YOUR TIME BECUSE HE'S BROKE AND FULL OF CRAP SO THE SNOW IS COMING HAVE FUN MIKE'S BEST SNOWPLOWING FOX 2 IS COMING FOR U"

I would laugh if I saw Mike's Best Snowplowing on Channel 2. That would make my day.


----------



## Milwaukee

Xpress Sorry about dog we pray that she go to heaven and watch you. How serious leg broke? My yellow lab have broke leg and still walk with limp for 3 years.



Wow sound no school tomorrow that mean I can plow for friend


----------



## 2FAST4U

This one's look'n to be a real time issue tomorrow:crying:.. Think'n that the eariest that were going to head out is 6am and the resis are going to have to wait till late day eary evening. Well be safe guys and get some rest


----------



## alternative

looks to be moving faster east than north.. maybe it'll miss us and just get a couple inches
http://radar.weather.gov/Conus/full_loop.php


----------



## TheXpress2002

alternative;733730 said:


> looks to be moving faster east than north.. maybe it'll miss us and just get a couple inches
> http://radar.weather.gov/Conus/full_loop.php


Patience it will come just not at the ideal time we all want it.


----------



## MStine315

Sorry to hear about your buddy express.


----------



## Scenic Lawnscape

TheXpress2002;733752 said:


> Patience it will come just not at the ideal time we all want it.


I know look at the radar south west of here, it is getting bigger every hour and moving North east with a direct target on SE MIpayup


----------



## TheXpress2002

Scenic Lawnscape;733756 said:


> I know look at the radar south west of here, it is getting bigger every hour and moving North east with a direct target on SE MIpayup


The low is still over Texas drawing everything upwards. Most here will drop a brick tomorrow during rush hour


----------



## Tscape

Ryan, I know the feeling well. Sorry for your loss, man.


----------



## GreenAcresFert

Turfscape, you still do stuff in A2, if so whats your plan of attack in the morning?


----------



## MikeLawnSnowLLC

just starting to get flurries in st. clair shores lookin at the radar looks like the worst is going to stay south any confirmation on what time it will be done snowing?


----------



## Runner

Xpress, I just read about your lab, and just wanted to convey how sorry I am to hear this. Know that she is in a better place, and is awaiting on you. You will be together again, and as time passes, it will get a little easier. Take care in the mean time.


----------



## Luther

My condolences Express. It broke my heart when my dog died too, many can relate to this.

Only a dusting on the ground with a dry pocket set up right now for us........maybe dodging a bullet? Most are still calling for accumulations.......not happening any time soon. Salt mode for now and we'll see how things develop.

Let Ohio have the action out of this storm. Just keep giving us the dusting's.  payup


----------



## Tscape

GreenAcresFert;733787 said:


> Turfscape, you still do stuff in A2, if so whats your plan of attack in the morning?


I'll be at my site at 6 am. It opens at 7.


----------



## Tango

Well the plan was to be heading out now but just a dusting here in GP. Looks like this pocket is closing up, we will see if it starts to accumulate. If not looks to just a salting for now.


----------



## TheXpress2002

Well the dry pocket is about filled in and now everything is going to start to get going. This is going to suck today.


----------



## Luther

It does look as if this pocket is closing in on us. Should get more snowfall once it does. 

Wonderful timing :crying: Just in time for the morning commute.


----------



## alternative

TheXpress2002;733984 said:


> Well the dry picket is about filled in and now everything is going to start to get going. This is going to suck today.


the "dry picket"... just harassin' ya

R.I.P. Dar-C


----------



## TheXpress2002

alternative;733986 said:


> the "dry picket"... just harassin' ya
> 
> R.I.P. Dar-C


Thats what I get for looking at a computer screen with my eyes half shut.


----------



## TheXpress2002

Thank you everyone for your thoughts and prayers. Her time here will be cherished and she will always be with me when the snow falls.


----------



## Runner

Our first place opens at 7. We have about a 1/2" on the ground right now, with plenty more coming by the looks of it. I will probably do the walks, and push the lot snow from where the walks were tossed out, then hit the walks the employees use to get to the main building. After that, I will see what's left at that time. I don't know if I will salt then or not, as I don't just want to throw it away with a push later in the day. We'll see....I'm outta here right now. 
Hey,...be careful out there, Xpress....


----------



## 2FAST4U

its going to be a wonderful day!!! :crying: :realmad: :crying:
looks like were going to be getting snow for some time now...


----------



## cgrappler135

I just popped in to check out the radar and see if there was any action here! I went and plowed a couple lots that open from 6 or 7 am. There was about an inch or so. I didnt salt anyone as that i feel it would just be a waste. I noticed at 4:30 when i was out the lots that were getting salted and were wet are already well coated over! I think it will be best to wait to plow again in a bit and then salt. Is that anybody elses plan of attack? Be safe out there everyone!


----------



## Mark Oomkes

TCLA;733985 said:


> It does look as if this pocket is closing in on us. Should get more snowfall once it does.
> 
> Wonderful timing :crying: Just in time for the morning commute.


Arggghhhhh,

Nothing against you Xpress since you weren't predicting for us, but dangit, I hate it when we're not supposed to get anything, but I check anyways and BAM at 5:30 we have 1-2" down. I was reading the forecast discussion last night and everything was supposed to stay well south and east of us.

What the freak happened?

Sorry to hear about your dog, Xpress, don't even want to think about losing either of my current pups.


----------



## Luther

Looks like the snow will end for you GR guys soon.

Hope it ends soon here too. I don't like the "linger".


----------



## rmorrison9773

lawnprolawns;733509 said:


> From Craigslist:
> "DON'T PLOW FOR THIS GUY HE WON'T PAY YOU FOR YOUR TIME BECUSE HE'S BROKE AND FULL OF CRAP SO THE SNOW IS COMING HAVE FUN MIKE'S BEST SNOWPLOWING FOX 2 IS COMING FOR U"
> 
> I would laugh if I saw Mike's Best Snowplowing on Channel 2. That would make my day.


I'm downriver and saw signs at Home Depot and Lowes yesterday for Snowplow Drivers call MIke at a 586 number $75+/hr. Sounds like he may be expanding his search area since you guys on the east side are on to him!


----------



## magnatrac

Well everything is done for now. Just waiting for the end so I can start hitting my streets and drives. I plowed my commercials and salted their walks. I probably wont go back there untill the cars are gone this evening. I would hate to make three trips for a 2-3" snow fall. The joys of day time snow

,shaun


----------



## TheXpress2002

Well doesn't today suck....and we are not out of the woods yet


----------



## flykelley

TheXpress2002;734113 said:


> Well doesn't today suck


 I will have to second that I hate daytime snow!

Regards Mike


----------



## firelwn82

TheXpress2002;734113 said:


> Well doesn't today suck....and we are not out of the woods yet


Well Mr. Express you have called it once again. You refused to give us a time line and now I know why. We woulda been complainin for a week.... :realmad: Now we can complain for a few hours and be done with it. ha ha. kiddin. I hate these damn day time snows. Well the good thing is my girlfriend is stayin home for her first time in three weeks. She's a nurse and been pickin up shifts like crazy. So I'm gonna stay home as long as possible and hang with her. Be safe everyone, listenin to the scanner the roads are FUBAR


----------



## sefh

It was crazy down by the line this morning. Some spots we 2'' and others were 2'. Thank god it's light and powder.


----------



## lawnprolawns

We just pushed one commercial that's rather picky, there was 1.5-2" there. It still snowing pretty hard though, so we didn't salt. Now we're just waiting for the end of the storm to go out and do residentials and our subdivision.


----------



## TheXpress2002

firelwn82;734131 said:


> Well Mr. Express you have called it once again. You refused to give us a time line and now I know why. We woulda been complainin for a week.... :realmad: Now we can complain for a few hours and be done with it. ha ha. kiddin. I hate these damn day time snows. Well the good thing is my girlfriend is stayin home for her first time in three weeks. She's a nurse and been pickin up shifts like crazy. So I'm gonna stay home as long as possible and hang with her. Be safe everyone, listenin to the scanner the roads are FUBAR


I know that first hand. I backed the International into a small car that had no regard for the flipping flashing lights and back up alarm. I checked all mirrors and blinds and he peeled right out. The tailgate spreader went through his windshield and I now have my first insurance claim in 9 years:angry:


----------



## Lawn Vet

Looks like it should be done with the heavy stuff in a few minutes with only light spats here and there afterward. I had a noon plan but I think it's going to be closer to 11.


----------



## lawnprolawns

TheXpress2002;734159 said:


> I know that first hand. I backed the International into a small car that had no regard for the flipping flashing lights and back up alarm. I checked all mirrors and blinds and he peeled right out. The tailgate spreader went through his windshield and I now have my first insurance claim in 9 years:angry:


did that just happen? Sorry to hear that... people dont think about how dumb it is to get right behind a big truck.


----------



## TheXpress2002

lawnprolawns;734161 said:


> did that just happen? Sorry to hear that... people dont think about how dumb it is to get right behind a big truck.


Yep, and the worst part was I had not even dropped the blade yet. I pulled into the property and started to back up to correct myself and boom. We exchanged info, I thought we were all good because it was on private property then he decides he should call the police. I am like great. I had to wait 90 mins for them to show because of all the other azzwipes driving like idiots to deal with those accidents, for the cops to get there and say "o well private property have a good day"


----------



## sefh

Now that sucks. Why would he want the police called when it is on private property??? Tell you how ignorant people can be.


----------



## Runner

I would have told him Good,..Go ahead and call the police...Meanwhile, I'll be hear plowing until they get here.


----------



## Allor Outdoor

Hey Guys,
I know this is kind of off the wall, but if any of you are in need of some BULK salt let me know.
I bought a few hundred tons at the beginning on the season and I still have a bit left. I am not selling in mass quantities...but if you are in need of a few tons here and there let me know. This salt is being stored inside, so it is bone dry.
It came from Morton and has the blue dye in it. Its good stuff, Ive been using it all season.

Again, I am not selling a lot of it, but if you are in need of a few ton let me know. Give me a call at 248-930-4526.
Selling it for $120/ton...


----------



## smitty555

Question - Need to find someone that can handle steep curvy driveways. Someone with a tractor. Any ideas where to look? White Lake, MI


----------



## Allor Outdoor

Does anyone have snow totals for the storm on Jan 10/11 and Jan 18.
Obviously I know the snow totals differ from where you are located, but any help on this is appreciated!

Thanks!


----------



## sefh

If you go back a few pages on this thread someone posted a website (Jason Pallas) I think.


----------



## superiorsnowrem

I am actually happy that this storm happened during morning rush hour because they know when the storm hit and didn't call me at 9am asking why we haven't came out yet. Its great to plow when your not being bothered by customers.


----------



## magnatrac

Another lovely daytime snowfall !!! 2 visits to some commercials and I still need to go out in the morning becasue of the cars Oh well they have all paid a ton this year so what ever but I hate the thought of 3 trips for 3" of snow !!! The couple of lots I was able to salt melted good !!! My little pre wet system is working great !!! I know alot of you guys are straight liquid but I am taking baby steps. 

,shaun


----------



## lawnprolawns

Well, today wasn't too bad, besides the fact that it got done snowing at 11. Everythings done and everyone is happy! .. except the transmission on my new old truck. It seems to be stuck in 2nd gear most of the time.. might have to fix that one, huh?


----------



## Five Star Lawn Care LLC

Allor Outdoor;734461 said:


> Hey Guys,
> I know this is kind of off the wall, but if any of you are in need of some BULK salt let me know.
> I bought a few hundred tons at the beginning on the season and I still have a bit left. I am not selling in mass quantities...but if you are in need of a few tons here and there let me know. This salt is being stored inside, so it is bone dry.
> It came from Morton and has the blue dye in it. Its good stuff, Ive been using it all season.
> 
> Again, I am not selling a lot of it, but if you are in need of a few ton let me know. Give me a call at 248-930-4526.
> Selling it for $120/ton...


do you take discover card?


----------



## procut

As it is well documented here, I HATE day snowfalls, but today was managable. The fact that it was done snowing by 10 - 11 I guess didn't make it a "true" day snowfall. I do plan on heading back out at 4 am to do touch ups becasue all the lots had cars in them. 

Guess I got that last push in for January that I was wishing for.


----------



## P&M Landscaping

Hey Guys, those of you building liquid sprayers may want to check these out. $175 for a 200 gallon tank doesn't seem to bad. They are half way down the page http://www.jackslawnservice.com/usedEq.php?category=2


----------



## Allor Outdoor

Five Star Lawn Care LLC;734716 said:


> do you take discover card?[/QUOTE
> 
> KINDA....you can book me a $300 ticket out to Las Vegas in May, and the and come get 2.5 tons of salt!!
> 
> When there is a will....there is a way!payup


----------



## Superior L & L

Allor Outdoor;734791 said:


> Five Star Lawn Care LLC;734716 said:
> 
> 
> 
> do you take discover card?[/QUOTE
> 
> KINDA:you can book me a $300 ticket out to Las Vegas in May, and the and come get 2.5 tons of salt!!
> 
> When there is a will....there is a way!payup
> 
> 
> 
> Then he wants you to pick up his dry cleaning and take his kids to Dunhams and get them new soccer uniforms and you can get 2 more yds.
Click to expand...


----------



## Allor Outdoor

Superior L & L;734809 said:


> Allor Outdoor;734791 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Then he wants you to pick up his dry cleaning and take his kids to Dunhams and get them new soccer uniforms and you can get 2 more yds.
> 
> 
> 
> Hey thats not a bad idea!!
Click to expand...


----------



## bigjeeping

someone please say that this season is half done........... I need reassurance.


----------



## Tscape

It's 1/2 done.


----------



## Jason Pallas

Allor Outdoor;734598 said:


> Does anyone have snow totals for the storm on Jan 10/11 and Jan 18.
> Obviously I know the snow totals differ from where you are located, but any help on this is appreciated!
> 
> Thanks!


Off the top of my head, the 10th (sat) was 7 inches and the 18th (sat) was 8 inches - at least on the Eastside/Grosse Pointes, SCS area. Hope that helps.


----------



## Lawn Vet

Glad this was a light powder, even though it was a day storm.

Bro-in-law is my shoveler and our niece passed away this morning just before we were set to head out so he spent the day with his bro and family.
Add to that the fact that my plow has a leak and my blower quit on me again...my scrawny a$$ hurts.

Glad to have this day done. What's the word on upcoming snow? I need to prioritize fixing my crap and doing stuff for the fam.


----------



## TheXpress2002

I'm very tired


----------



## Moonlighter

What a harsh day, 5 hours of fixing my four wheel drive, I think im going to do away with the vacuum actuator and put a manual locker in it, two hours later blew an oring from between the pump and coil unit on the plow. Glad this day is over, it cost me a bunch of cash, at least lunch was cheap. 

___________________________________
Moonlight Snow Removal
"We play in the snow while you sleep!"
1994 Dodge Ram 2500 4x4 5.9L Magnum


----------



## Scenic Lawnscape

Lawn Vet;734981 said:


> Glad this was a light powder, even though it was a day storm.
> 
> Bro-in-law is my shoveler and our niece passed away this morning just before we were set to head out so he spent the day with his bro and family.
> Add to that the fact that my plow has a leak and my blower quit on me again...my scrawny a$$ hurts.
> 
> Glad to have this day done. What's the word on upcoming snow? I need to prioritize fixing my crap and doing stuff for the fam.


Sorry to here of your Loss Our prayers are with you and your family

Rich


----------



## smoore45

TheXpress2002;735075 said:


> I'm very tired


Me too. 

Tired of the cold temps and day snows as well.

So much for there being a little relief(based on December)for customers bills this month. I've now resorted to off-site removal. Yesterday turned out to be a 17 hr day and I still have cleanup today.


----------



## magnatrac

Yesterday made the 14th push on our commercials. A couple of them have been done 15 times because of their hours. Actually if I counted next day clean ups it's probably 20 + visits !!! I have done my residentials 13 times. All of my residentials are per push. Usually this works best for them,but not this year. If this keeps up I am going to have to start a two for one special !!! I guess now the lawn and snow season are both 26 weeks

,shaun


----------



## Superior L & L

two plows yesterday and clean up today ! sucks for the customer but what do you do. You would here it if we were not there!

All for a couple or three inch snow fall


----------



## TheXpress2002

Somewhat coherent update. Tonight.... 1 to 2 inches of snow. This weekend will be a mess with ice. Not what people to the south have seen but we will see some accumulating ice, how much will be determined tomorrow for Saturday night / Sunday. Now there is a storm and has been a storm on the models for next Tuesday Wednesday time frame. *This needs to be watched very closely* They show a storm in the eastern part of the country where it heads is any ones guess (west or east of the Apps or coastal) but someone in the eastern part of the country is going to get blasted and right now we have a 33% chance of this happening. Again I will state like I did with yesterday's snowfall DO NOT BUCK THE WINTER TREND. They try to forecast these storms up the coast or east of the Apps and they are heading west directly effecting us. Back to bed.


----------



## magnatrac

Superior L & L;735236 said:


> two plows yesterday and clean up today ! sucks for the customer but what do you do. You would here it if we were not there!
> 
> All for a couple or three inch snow fall


 I know what you mean. I have plowed a foot and spent less time in the truck. All of our customers have been very good and paid with out question. I had a guy yesterday apoagize for getting me into a job. It's a sub division street job . He said he feels bad we've been there so many times . He thought it would be an easy job to add to our route. I told him don't feel bad we are making money !!! I would rather plow streets all day over lots and drive ways.

,shaun


----------



## TheXpress2002

Why is it snowing right now?


----------



## terrapro

TheXpress2002;735278 said:


> Why is it snowing right now?


lol i dont know, youre suppose to tell us that!


----------



## TheXpress2002

terrapro;735280 said:


> lol i dont know, youre suppose to tell us that!


LOL I look out the window and I cant see my drive


----------



## Scenic Lawnscape

TheXpress2002;735282 said:


> LOL I look out the window and I cant see my drive


You said you were going to bed, you are not supposed to be telling us this stuff right now:waving:


----------



## lawnprolawns

TheXpress2002;735282 said:


> LOL I look out the window and I cant see my drive


I am not going to bother looking out the window. I think I'm just going to wait to get out of bed until someone calls and asks why their stuff isn't plowed, then I'll know that it snowed and I better get my butt in gear.

Yesterday was sure a lot of work for three little inches..


----------



## TheXpress2002

Scenic Lawnscape;735284 said:


> You said you were going to bed, you are not supposed to be telling us this stuff right now:waving:


Yes I did go back to bed then the Fiance opened the blinds to me yelling %*^*&


----------



## Mark Oomkes

TheXpress2002;735278 said:


> Why is it snowing right now?


Methinks they blew it here as well. Supposedly an inch during the day, keeps snowing like this and it's going to be a lot more.

As well, all the alleged ice and colder water temps are supposed to shut down\reduce the lake effect\enhancement.

That AIN'T happening.


----------



## Jason Pallas

From NOAA:
THE 00Z EUROPEAN IS STILL INDICATING QUICKER PHASING...ALLOWING THE
A LONGWAVE TROUGH TO BUILD SOUTH TO THE WESTERN GULF COAST
STATES...SPINNING A RAPIDLY DEEPENING STORM SYSTEM...TRACKING UP THE
EAST COAST OR JUST WEST OF THE APPALACHIANS...THE JURY IS STILL OUT
ON THIS. HOWEVER...ALL MODELS UKMET/GFS/CANADIAN MODEL AGREE WE WILL
BE LOOKING AT A MAJOR SYSTEM...POSSIBLE METEOROLOGICAL BOMB IN FACT!
THE 00Z UKMET WAS SHOWING A 966 MB LOW LATE TUESDAY RIGHT NEAR
BUFFALO...SIMILAR IN POSITION TO THE 00Z EUROPEAN...WHICH OUTPUTS
A HALF AN INCH TO ONE INCH OF QPF OVER SOUTHEAST MICHIGAN.

For those of you who can understand this, this is NOT good! A half inch to an inch of QPF is a potential BUTTLOAD of snow. BTW, I've never seen NOAA use the term Meteorological Bomb - this has me sort of scared.
Maybe if we all concentrate real hard to push this storm to the east, we can collectively move the LOW to the east and escape with a couple of inches. So, let's start praying, etc...


----------



## TheXpress2002

Jason Pallas;735321 said:


> From NOAA:
> THE 00Z EUROPEAN IS STILL INDICATING QUICKER PHASING...ALLOWING THE
> A LONGWAVE TROUGH TO BUILD SOUTH TO THE WESTERN GULF COAST
> STATES...SPINNING A RAPIDLY DEEPENING STORM SYSTEM...TRACKING UP THE
> EAST COAST OR JUST WEST OF THE APPALACHIANS...THE JURY IS STILL OUT
> ON THIS. HOWEVER...ALL MODELS UKMET/GFS/CANADIAN MODEL AGREE WE WILL
> BE LOOKING AT A MAJOR SYSTEM...POSSIBLE METEOROLOGICAL BOMB IN FACT!
> THE 00Z UKMET WAS SHOWING A 966 MB LOW LATE TUESDAY RIGHT NEAR
> BUFFALO...SIMILAR IN POSITION TO THE 00Z EUROPEAN...WHICH OUTPUTS
> A HALF AN INCH TO ONE INCH OF QPF OVER SOUTHEAST MICHIGAN.
> 
> For those of you who can understand this, this is NOT good! A half inch to an inch of QPF is a potential BUTTLOAD of snow. BTW, I've never seen NOAA use the term Meteorological Bomb - this has me sort of scared.
> Maybe if we all concentrate real hard to push this storm to the east, we can collectively move the LOW to the east and escape with a couple of inches. So, let's start praying, etc...


Here is the problem. All 3 jets next week merge. The southern jet is out ahead. This rarely happens and when it does somone gets the snowfall of their lives. Rumblings are that this will rival the great storms of 72 and 93 NOAA does not come out like you said 5 days in advance and warn people of a BOMB. Whoever gets this storm and I do include us in the possibility will never forget it. Right now I am freaking out also.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Jason Pallas;735321 said:


> From NOAA:
> THE 00Z EUROPEAN IS STILL INDICATING QUICKER PHASING...ALLOWING THE
> A LONGWAVE TROUGH TO BUILD SOUTH TO THE WESTERN GULF COAST
> STATES...SPINNING A RAPIDLY DEEPENING STORM SYSTEM...TRACKING UP THE
> EAST COAST OR JUST WEST OF THE APPALACHIANS...THE JURY IS STILL OUT
> ON THIS. HOWEVER...ALL MODELS UKMET/GFS/CANADIAN MODEL AGREE WE WILL
> BE LOOKING AT A MAJOR SYSTEM...POSSIBLE METEOROLOGICAL BOMB IN FACT!
> THE 00Z UKMET WAS SHOWING A 966 MB LOW LATE TUESDAY RIGHT NEAR
> BUFFALO...SIMILAR IN POSITION TO THE 00Z EUROPEAN...WHICH OUTPUTS
> A HALF AN INCH TO ONE INCH OF QPF OVER SOUTHEAST MICHIGAN.
> 
> For those of you who can understand this, this is NOT good! A half inch to an inch of QPF is a potential BUTTLOAD of snow. BTW, I've never seen NOAA use the term Meteorological Bomb - this has me sort of scared.
> Maybe if we all concentrate real hard to push this storm to the east, we can collectively move the LOW to the east and escape with a couple of inches. So, let's start praying, etc...


Prayers have started, cuz if you guys are going to get that much, we won't be missed.


----------



## terrapro

Mark Oomkes;735351 said:


> Prayers have started, cuz if you guys are going to get that much, we won't be missed.


haha i never liked that side of the state anyway


----------



## Mark Oomkes

terrapro;735358 said:


> haha i never liked that side of the state anyway


Feeling is mutual. lol

Meant to say we'll be getting our fair share if you guys are going to get that much.


----------



## smoore45

TheXpress2002;735278 said:


> Why is it snowing right now?


LMAO! I think I need to keep this quote with me the rest of the season.

Xpress I thought you had some sort of special weather powers? Can't you tell it to stop for a couple of days and make the temps go to at least 50? That would be great, thanks.


----------



## TheXpress2002

I just got done reading the main headline in the paper "No more" talking about snow and how we have supassed the seasonal average with a little under 3 months to go. Can anyone here imangine if we wind up having another February 2008 as our February 2009 we will come close to breaking the all time record before March.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

TheXpress2002;735372 said:


> I just got done reading the main headline in the paper "No more" talking about snow and how we have supassed the seasonal average with a little under 3 months to go. Can anyone here imangine if we wind up having another February 2008 as our February 2009 we will come close to breaking the all time record before March.


Shoot, I've been thinking about that since the end of Dec.

And praying it doesn't happen.

We're screwed if that happens. Going to have to ask customers for a bailout.


----------



## Lawn Vet

Jason Pallas;735321 said:


> Maybe if we all concentrate real hard to push this storm to the east, we can collectively move the LOW to the east and escape with a couple of inches. So, let's start praying, etc...


I know I said a few days ago that we can't control the weather but I'm with you on this one...let's start trying our collective butts off. Heck, Obama just moved to D.C. and was complaining about how inept they are at snow removal. Let's see him get the dump of a lifetime. The best thing that can happen to our government right now is to have our elected officials unable to do a blasted thing...an extended "snow day" if you will.


----------



## TheXpress2002

Jason Pallas;735321 said:


> From NOAA:
> THE 00Z EUROPEAN IS STILL INDICATING QUICKER PHASING...ALLOWING THE
> A LONGWAVE TROUGH TO BUILD SOUTH TO THE WESTERN GULF COAST
> STATES...SPINNING A RAPIDLY DEEPENING STORM SYSTEM...TRACKING UP THE
> EAST COAST OR JUST WEST OF THE APPALACHIANS...THE JURY IS STILL OUT
> ON THIS. HOWEVER...ALL MODELS UKMET/GFS/CANADIAN MODEL AGREE WE WILL
> BE LOOKING AT A MAJOR SYSTEM...POSSIBLE METEOROLOGICAL BOMB IN FACT!
> THE 00Z UKMET WAS SHOWING A 966 MB LOW LATE TUESDAY RIGHT NEAR
> BUFFALO...SIMILAR IN POSITION TO THE 00Z EUROPEAN...WHICH OUTPUTS
> A HALF AN INCH TO ONE INCH OF QPF OVER SOUTHEAST MICHIGAN.
> 
> For those of you who can understand this, this is NOT good! A half inch to an inch of QPF is a potential BUTTLOAD of snow. BTW, I've never seen NOAA use the term Meteorological Bomb - this has me sort of scared.
> Maybe if we all concentrate real hard to push this storm to the east, we can collectively move the LOW to the east and escape with a couple of inches. So, let's start praying, etc...


I overlooked the last line from the discussion the first time but you forgot to add the last part.....

"WE WILL JUST EASE INTO THIS SLOWLY AT THIS POINT AND MENTION
ACCUMULATING SNOW IS POSSIBLE IN THE HWO FOR EARLY NEXT WEEK."

This just means lets drop the "BOMB" on them at the last minute and screw everyone over and not give them anytime to prepare....hahaha

What would people do without us Jason? Just kidding everyone


----------



## lawnprolawns

Maybe the government will declare a natural disaster and subsidize snow removal....

I dont want a really really big storm.


----------



## TheXpress2002

Here is a handy table that I follow with snow ratio in relation to temps and liquid equivalents

http://www.atmos.albany.edu/student/silviott/other_data/liquid_to_snow.html

Follow down to what temp range then you look at the models with the amount of liquid forecasted. Depending on the timing day or night, with the surface temps forecasted in the low 20's during the day and low teens at night and just say 1 inch of liquid would be equivelant to 15-20 inches of snow. I am not saying this will happen, because 1 inch of liquid is quite a bit at those temps but it gives you the idea of what things are showing for someone depending on the track


----------



## Allor Outdoor

TheXpress2002;735372 said:


> I just got done reading the main headline in the paper "No more" talking about snow and how we have supassed the seasonal average with a little under 3 months to go. Can anyone here imangine if we wind up having another February 2008 as our February 2009 we will come close to breaking the all time record before March.


Xpress...what paper was this article in? I need to get a copy of it! This winter I am trying document as much as possible in case I have customers doubt my invoices.


----------



## TheXpress2002

Allor Outdoor;735456 said:


> Xpress...what paper was this article in? I need to get a copy of it! This winter I am trying document as much as possible in case I have customers doubt my invoices.


Free Press front page


----------



## bigjeeping

Still looking for the "NO MORE" headline..

but found this one from today, 1/29

"Metroit Detroit Edges closer to snowfall record"

http://www.freep.com/article/20090129/NEWS05/901290407/1118/PRINT/Metro+Detroit+edges+closer+to+snowfall+record


----------



## TheXpress2002

bigjeeping;735519 said:


> Still looking for the "NO MORE" headline..
> 
> but found this one from today, 1/29
> 
> "Metroit Detroit Edges closer to snowfall record"
> 
> http://www.freep.com/article/20090129/NEWS05/901290407/1118/PRINT/Metro+Detroit+edges+closer+to+snowfall+record


In the print version not online


----------



## Superior L & L

TheXpress2002;735282 said:


> LOL I look out the window and I cant see my drive


Im like lawnpro, would not look out the window so i could not see the snow. "it didnt snow here !!!"


----------



## Leisure Time LC

Snowing very lightly here......... Man I would like to sleep next to the wife tonight and not think about what time I am going out


----------



## lawnprolawns

*Tonight: Periods of snow showers. Low around 15. West wind between 10 and 14 mph, with gusts as high as 21 mph. Chance of precipitation is 80%. New snow accumulation of 1 to 2 inches possible. *

Are you kidding me? They couldn't leave it at possibly an inch?


----------



## Lawn Vet

Looking at NWS timeline...snow through noon Friday with a total right around 2". Please push this one to the left or right. I don't want another daytime snow this soon.


----------



## eatonpaving

this is a snow plowing site, this is what we do, i want more snow, the more the better, i have made a ton of cash this year, you will not hear me complaining about snow. I can see if we had very little snow, this is a gift from the heavens and i hope it is this way for winters to come. Stop complaining and plow.


----------



## TheXpress2002

lawnprolawns;735791 said:


> *Tonight: Periods of snow showers. Low around 15. West wind between 10 and 14 mph, with gusts as high as 21 mph. Chance of precipitation is 80%. New snow accumulation of 1 to 2 inches possible. *
> 
> Are you kidding me? They couldn't leave it at possibly an inch?


I said yesterday 1-2 inches tonight


----------



## lawnprolawns

TheXpress2002;735807 said:


> I said yesterday 1-2 inches tonight


Hmm.. guess I missed that

Do you think the NWS is correct with the snow ending around noon Friday?


----------



## Lawn Vet

eatonpaving;735805 said:


> this is a snow plowing site, this is what we do, i want more snow, the more the better, i have made a ton of cash this year, you will not hear me complaining about snow. I can see if we had very little snow, this is a gift from the heavens and i hope it is this way for winters to come. Stop complaining and plow.


This IS a snow plowing site...hence we talk about snow plowing. Just with all of the issues with my equipment and family right now I'd prefer to be able to push this at night...not in morning rush hour dealing with customer calls because I'm not there when the last flake drops. As far as number of pushes, you and I are on the same page...just wish we could go back to having all of the events pushable at night. But hey, to each his own.


----------



## 24v6spd

eatonpaving;735805 said:


> this is a snow plowing site, this is what we do, i want more snow, the more the better, i have made a ton of cash this year, you will not hear me complaining about snow. I can see if we had very little snow, this is a gift from the heavens and i hope it is this way for winters to come. Stop complaining and plow.


I couldn't agree more, let it snow! Sleep in the spring!


----------



## eatonpaving

*no sleep in the spring, thats the start of paving season, then it gets real busy, this snow stuff is a walk in the park......*


----------



## dsteve12

TheXpress2002;735242 said:


> Somewhat coherent update. Tonight.... 1 to 2 inches of snow. This weekend will be a mess with ice. Not what people to the south have seen but we will see some accumulating ice, how much will be determined tomorrow for Saturday night / Sunday. Now there is a storm and has been a storm on the models for next Tuesday Wednesday time frame. *This needs to be watched very closely* They show a storm in the eastern part of the country where it heads is any ones guess (west or east of the Apps or coastal) but someone in the eastern part of the country is going to get blasted and right now we have a 33% chance of this happening. Again I will state like I did with yesterday's snowfall DO NOT BUCK THE WINTER TREND. They try to forecast these storms up the coast or east of the Apps and they are heading west directly effecting us. Back to bed.


On Wednesday morning, I was driving back to Michigan from Cincinnati. What should have been a 4-hour drive took 9-1/2 hours. I wish I had my plow with me...


----------



## 2FAST4U

whats every one think'n one a start time? I've seen this ending as soon as midnight and as late as noon on Friday guess it's what ever weather site u go to..  Would like to get this one over with and get up north for the weekend and let the rest of my guys worry about what ever happens sat. and sun. I need a few days away from the madness of the city to get ready for Tuesday :crying: I just but a new scraper bar on my simplicity snow blower so that's ready to go again. Well I'm hoping for just a salt or a squirt tonight and no push'n !!! 


 L.O.L I SAID SQUIRT


----------



## procut

eatonpaving;735805 said:


> this is a snow plowing site, this is what we do, i want more snow, the more the better, i have made a ton of cash this year, you will not hear me complaining about snow. I can see if we had very little snow, this is a gift from the heavens and i hope it is this way for winters to come. Stop complaining and plow.


I would agree with you 90% of the time, but if you look back a few pages Jason Pallas had a really good post talking about how all this snow could end up screwing us over.

On a related note I was just looking over things for January and most customers invoices are going to be just as big or bigger than December. Like someone mentioned in a previous post, I cannot even imagine a February '09 like February '08.


----------



## magnatrac

Well I think we can all agree we want to plow snow at night. If we could keep it around 3 or 4 inches that would be great. I am tired too but it's work so I'll take it. My equipment is holding up, so far so good ! My other job (wood floors) dried up 2 weeks ago so it might as well snow. We were swamped in dec. and I was pulling my hair out It is either feast or fammon !!! I would love to take my sled up north yet this winter but not if it snows. Snow boarding down state is boring too Oh well I knew what I was getting into when I started plowing. It just seems like in years past I was able to get away with no problems. Last year and this year so far have taken the fun out of winter:crying:

, shaun


----------



## 2FAST4U

Yea the past winter and this one has left no time for fun, even when I do get away for a day or two all I do is call my guys and see if we have any snow/how much, how come your not out plowing/how come its taking you so long, is the equipment is running OK, and don't forget the customers calling me and asking how come were not plowed yet(or wait those calls still come in even when I am home and helping plow). Well off to watch the weather channel and think about sleep!!



Hey SnoCru I'll be sure and drink a few cold ones for you this weekend, and quit hang'n out in the shadows and post on here ever now and again. And make sure you get ready for Tuesday I might need to call in some reinforcements :crying:


----------



## Superior L & L

2FAST4U;735959 said:


> Well I'm hoping for just a salt or a squirt tonight and no push'n !!!


I love a good squirt!


----------



## Jason Pallas

THE SOUTHWARD SINKING BAROCLINIC ZONE WILL THEN
PROVIDE A FOCUS FOR STRONG SFC CYCLOGENESIS OVER THE CENTRAL GULF
COAST EARLY MONDAY AS SOUTHERN STREAM ENERGY CURRENTLY SHOWN ON
WATER VAPOR OFF THE COAST OF SOUTHERN CALI SHIFTS EAST AND PHASES
WITH THE NORTHERN STREAM WAVE. THE TIMING/LOCATION OF THIS PHASING
WILL PROVE KEY TO THE EVENTUAL NORTHEASTWARD TRACK OF THE SFC LOW.
12Z ECMWF NOW FAVORING A MORE EASTWARD LOW TRACK UP THE EAST
COAST...IN LINE WITH THE 12Z GFS/CANADIAN AND A LARGE MAJORITY OF
THE ENSEMBLES. EVEN WITH THIS EASTWARD ADJUSTMENT...THE ECMWF
STILL SHOWS A GLANCING BLOW OF SNOWFALL ON THE WESTERN EXTENT OF THE
BROAD MID LEVEL DEFORMATION ZONE ON TUESDAY. THUS...WILL PRECEDE
WITH CAUTION AS ANY TREND BACK TOWARD THE NORTHWEST WOULD PLACE
SOUTHEAST LOWER MICHIGAN IN A FAVORABLE LOCATION FOR HIGHER SNOW
ACCUMS. ANOTHER PERIOD OF STRONGER COLD AIR ADVECTION WILL SETUP
AS NORTHERLY FLOW DEEPENS BEHIND THIS SYSTEM TUESDAY NGT/WEDNESDAY.


Keep up the praying - maybe it will work.

BTW - I'm willing to bet all the posts here in the last couple of days about "bring it on" and "let it snow" are by guys that are fairly new to the biz. Just a hunch - but, if you have spent any time in this industry (green/snow), you'll find the wisdom in #1) Not taunting the weather gods #2) Keeping your greed in check. Sure it's a snow plowing site, and we all like to make money doing it - but it's also a site where you can exchange a lot of business info too. It's not all about the quick cash grab. A lot of us here do this for a living (not a hobby) and are more concerned about long range customer retention and care as well as sustained profit over extended periods of time....... otherwise we'd all be listing our "services" on CraigsList and discussing our business models at the crackhouse while we smoked up our profits. Get my drift?


----------



## TheXpress2002

Here is the snapshot....


----------



## eatonpaving

jason pallas;736162 said:


> the southward sinking baroclinic zone will then
> provide a focus for strong sfc cyclogenesis over the central gulf
> coast early monday as southern stream energy currently shown on
> water vapor off the coast of southern cali shifts east and phases
> with the northern stream wave. The timing/location of this phasing
> will prove key to the eventual northeastward track of the sfc low.
> 12z ecmwf now favoring a more eastward low track up the east
> coast...in line with the 12z gfs/canadian and a large majority of
> the ensembles. Even with this eastward adjustment...the ecmwf
> still shows a glancing blow of snowfall on the western extent of the
> broad mid level deformation zone on tuesday. Thus...will precede
> with caution as any trend back toward the northwest would place
> southeast lower michigan in a favorable location for higher snow
> accums. Another period of stronger cold air advection will setup
> as northerly flow deepens behind this system tuesday ngt/wednesday.
> 
> Keep up the praying - maybe it will work.
> 
> Btw - i'm willing to bet all the posts here in the last couple of days about "bring it on" and "let it snow" are by guys that are fairly new to the biz. Just a hunch - but, if you have spent any time in this industry (green/snow), you'll find the wisdom in #1) not taunting the weather gods #2) keeping your greed in check. Sure it's a snow plowing site, and we all like to make money doing it - but it's also a site where you can exchange a lot of business info too. It's not all about the quick cash grab. A lot of us here do this for a living (not a hobby) and are more concerned about long range customer retention and care as well as sustained profit over extended periods of time....... Otherwise we'd all be listing our "services" on craigslist and discussing our business models at the crackhouse while we smoked up our profits. Get my drift?


*your right,it is a snow removal site, i have been a member for a few years,(2003) i have been in business for 25 years, snow plowing included, we dont make it snow but we do the cleaning after the snow, now resi customers might get tired of the cost and back out and buy a shovel or hire a kid, walmart,homedepot,lowe's jc penny and the like will not, and most of them have delt with the low bid guy's and plowing and salting is a small part of their cost, all of this crying about plowing is killing my eye's, if it's to much quit, i don't think customer's blame the plow guy for the snow falling, but might not want to see you coming with the invoice either, so wishing and hoping it will slow down will do no good, this is mother earth and she dictates when the snow will fall, i wonder if the police blame the liquor store for drunk driver's. *


----------



## eatonpaving

thexpress2002;736170 said:


> here is the snapshot....


bring it on, hope that dont piss nobody off....


----------



## Jason Pallas

TheXpress2002;736170 said:


> Here is the snapshot....


Hey does that model show the low tracking through Cinci and then through Dayton on it's way to PA. Am I reading that right? I'm colorblind and all those colors sorta mess with my vision/focus.


----------



## Jason Pallas

eatonpaving;736206 said:


> bring it on, hope that dont piss nobody off....


Just so you know what you're asking for - at this point, they're talking about this storm in terms of FEET (multiple) of snow - not INCHES. Sure, no one controls the weather - but,....... well, let's just say, you'll never catch me taunting Mother Nature.

BTW, they're using words like "catastrophic", and "crippling" and comparing it to the Perfect Storm (the one they made the movie about) - the "Storm of the Century" in '93. If you want to "bring that on" it's all you. You're a better man than I. I'd rather sit that one out.

Here's to all of us that are collectively trying to use our positive energy to push that Low as far to the East as possible.

FYI - This storm is expected to encompass more than 2 million square miles. NO THANKS.


----------



## Lawn Vet

Eaton-
is that helicopter a salting/spraying/squirting unit?


----------



## TheXpress2002

Jason Pallas;736237 said:


> Hey does that model show the low tracking through Cinci and then through Dayton on it's way to PA. Am I reading that right? I'm colorblind and all those colors sorta mess with my vision/focus.


Cinci + Dayton + Cleveland = Detroit in 2 feet or 24 inches of snow...lol


----------



## TheXpress2002

eatonpaving;736206 said:


> bring it on, hope that dont piss nobody off....


By the way saw you plowing the AAA here in Canton. That was me in the International saying hello yesterday


----------



## Loaderpusher

Jason Pallas;736162 said:


> THE SOUTHWARD SINKING BAROCLINIC ZONE WILL THEN
> PROVIDE A FOCUS FOR STRONG SFC CYCLOGENESIS OVER THE CENTRAL GULF
> COAST EARLY MONDAY AS SOUTHERN STREAM ENERGY CURRENTLY SHOWN ON
> WATER VAPOR OFF THE COAST OF SOUTHERN CALI SHIFTS EAST AND PHASES
> WITH THE NORTHERN STREAM WAVE. THE TIMING/LOCATION OF THIS PHASING
> WILL PROVE KEY TO THE EVENTUAL NORTHEASTWARD TRACK OF THE SFC LOW.
> 12Z ECMWF NOW FAVORING A MORE EASTWARD LOW TRACK UP THE EAST
> COAST...IN LINE WITH THE 12Z GFS/CANADIAN AND A LARGE MAJORITY OF
> THE ENSEMBLES. EVEN WITH THIS EASTWARD ADJUSTMENT...THE ECMWF
> STILL SHOWS A GLANCING BLOW OF SNOWFALL ON THE WESTERN EXTENT OF THE
> BROAD MID LEVEL DEFORMATION ZONE ON TUESDAY. THUS...WILL PRECEDE
> WITH CAUTION AS ANY TREND BACK TOWARD THE NORTHWEST WOULD PLACE
> SOUTHEAST LOWER MICHIGAN IN A FAVORABLE LOCATION FOR HIGHER SNOW
> ACCUMS. ANOTHER PERIOD OF STRONGER COLD AIR ADVECTION WILL SETUP
> AS NORTHERLY FLOW DEEPENS BEHIND THIS SYSTEM TUESDAY NGT/WEDNESDAY.
> 
> Keep up the praying - maybe it will work.
> 
> So does all that mean we are getting a sh** ton of snow?


----------



## TheXpress2002

Loaderpusher;736289
Keep up the praying - maybe it will work.
So does all that mean we are getting a sh** ton of snow?[/QUOTE said:


> Again I am not trying to hype anything. This is not hype I am dead serious. This has the potential of being a life changing storm and I am blown away that no one is saying sh** about it. It is basically an in-land hurricane with the Mbs I know forecasters have a job of providing info based on facts and what they interpert but sometimes judgement calls need to be made on specualtion. I can't wait to see this hit us and people only getting 2 days notice. Someone is going to get 2 feet of snow Tuesday and there is a 50% chance it is us.


----------



## procut

One last comment on the "more snow the better" talk. Even if you think your safe with the large commercial accounts, think again. When the invoices start getting into the thousads, they're going to start getting squimish, especially right now. They could start wanting higher triggers, cutting back on salt ect. which will hurt in a weak winter. Additionally, even if you have a good realationship with the manager, they have a district manager / regional supervisor that will be looking over things and will start demanding to the local manager that they need to get more bids. Then, out come the lowballers and you loose out for no reason other than the sending the bill for the work you did.

FYI, just heard some positive info. on the local news that Tuesday's system is looking like it will track up the east cost, but still _could _track more to the west


----------



## Scenic Lawnscape

procut;736332 said:


> One last comment on the "more snow the better" talk. Even if you think your safe with the large commercial accounts, think again. When the invoices start getting into the thousads, they're going to start getting squimish, especially right now. They could start wanting higher triggers, cutting back on salt ect. which will hurt in a weak winter. Additionally, even if you have a good realationship with the manager, they have a district manager / regional supervisor that will be looking over things and will start demanding to the local manager that they need to get more bids. Then, out come the lowballers and you loose out for no reason other than the sending the bill for the work you did.
> 
> FYI, just heard on the local news that Tuesday's system is looking like it will track up the east cost, but still _could _track more to the west, so we're not completely out of the woods yet.


It can and will happen I know a guy who plows for a Major Company(he is there plow guy for this location)and they are world wide and said to cut back on the salt apps and this was 3 weeks ago

I dont want to mention names of where he plows but its not Pepsi diserbution location but it does start with a C lol


----------



## GreenAcresFert

Jason Pallas;736263 said:


> I'd rather sit that one out.


Wouldn't that be nice. Stand in the front window with a cup of coffee watching it snow by the foot, not a care in the world.


----------



## firelwn82

Well ladies and Gentle men her is my 2 cents for Tuesday...... :crying: I have enough room for about 8" of snow not 24". This could suck real real bad for me.


----------



## Tscape

It would be a nice time for guys with those PIA condos and HOA's to just say, "Yeah, it's not working out. You'll have to get another snow contractor."


----------



## snow_man_48045

Superior L & L;734809 said:


> Allor Outdoor;734791 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Then he wants you to pick up his dry cleaning and take his kids to Dunhams and get them new soccer uniforms and you can get 2 more yds.
> 
> 
> 
> And the last 2 yard load of the season you will have to entertain his wife when he is out of town in Vegas!!
Click to expand...


----------



## Loaderpusher

Thanks xpress for the heads up, accuweather is touching on it a bit now, but not giving a whole lot of details. Wouldnt mind a couple day break before this one, gonna be a long week of pushing and hauling if we get that much. tis the season


----------



## snow_man_48045

firelwn82;736365 said:


> Well ladies and Gentle men her is my 2 cents for Tuesday...... :crying: I have enough room for about 8" of snow not 24". This could suck real real bad for me.


Heck Macomb County can hardly handel 6" of the white stuf, 24" this town will be shut down for a day or better. I'd rather have the snow then that ice down south got the other day. No power for most and wont be back on until Mid Feb. I hear.......


----------



## Milwaukee

I am confused but I check all website. they say 1-2" for tomorrow.


how many snow inches will it be snow this week?


----------



## eatonpaving

TheXpress2002;736285 said:


> By the way saw you plowing the AAA here in Canton. That was me in the International saying hello yesterday


 cool, but it was one of my guy's if it was a red chevy, i am allways in my white dump.... THANKS FOR THE FORCASTS.....YEP IT WAS JUNIOR IN MY RED TRUCK, HE SEEN YOU WAVING....


----------



## eatonpaving

*and yes the heli has a 2000 gallon tank, thats me allways over 275....everybody allways thinks its raining.....he he*


----------



## lawnprolawns

I can only imagine the phone calls I'll get if we got two feet of snow. People saying they need to go shopping, out to eat, etc etc. I'll say shut the heck up and try calling on Thursday..

But.. why would I even think that, it's going to be sunny and 60 next week. prsportprsport


----------



## Lawn Vet

What's everyone got now? I'm not seeing much over an inch here and the forecast looks to have stretched this out till tonight. If that's the case then that would mean holding off on resis till after dark. Any comments or current condition updates from anyone on this?


----------



## Lawn Vet

Also, what is the timeline for Tuesday? I know it is still unclear who is getting what but is this going to be a long 1/2" per hour storm or a shorter 3-4+" per hour? Either way it looks like we'll be pushing with this one and/or very screwed when it is done.


----------



## bigjeeping

Lawn Vet;736547 said:


> What's everyone got now? I'm not seeing much over an inch here and the forecast looks to have stretched this out till tonight. If that's the case then that would mean holding off on resis till after dark. Any comments or current condition updates from anyone on this?


1/4" in Saline, AA looks to have the same.. http://fi.webcams.travel/webcam/1222889471

Heading out to salt...


----------



## Jason Pallas

LATEST FORECAST GUIDANCE THEN INDICATES FAIRLY QUIET WEATHER FOR
SOUTHEAST MICHIGAN FOR THE BEGINNING OF NEXT WEEK...HOWEVER THE
EVOLUTION OF A LOW PRESSURE SYSTEM CURRENTLY FORECAST TO SPIN UP
ALONG THE EAST COAST NEEDS TO BE CLOSELY WATCHED. 30.00Z RUNS OF THE
GFS AND EURO SHOW GULF OF ALASKA ENERGY DIVING DOWN INTO THE
NORTHERN PLAINS SUNDAY NIGHT...BUT NO LONGER SHOW IT PHASING WITH
THE REMNANTS OF THE SYSTEM SPINNING OFF THE SOUTHERN CALIFORNIA
COAST. THIS HAS RESULTED IN A SLIGHTLY NORTHWARD SHIFT WITH THE BASE
OF THE UPPER TROUGH THAT FORMS WHEN ALL OF THIS ENERGY
CONSOLIDATES. WILL KEEP WITH INHERITED LOW POPS FOR NOW AS THIS
SYSTEM IS CURRENTLY EXPECTED TO JUST GIVE THE EASTERN PART OF THE
STATE A GLANCING BLOW AS IT LIFTS UP OVER THE EAST COAST BEFORE
RETROGRADING UP INTO HUDSON BAY.


Keep praying!!! I promise you - none of you want this storm. No matter what you think, this one won't be good for anyone. 

Xpress - you catch the 00z model runs? This is the kinda crap I loose sleep over. I hate snow.

BTW - LawnVet - this isn't the kinda snow that puts down 1/2 inch - 1 inch/hour for 6-8hrs.... it's gonna be more like 2-3/hr for 12-16 hrs if things come together right (wrong!) When I say pray that we don't see this one, it's not cuz I'm afraid of the work. This is the kinda sort that will shut down a city/region for a week or so..... and then when it melts, bad flooding. Not like any of us has room for even 4 more inches of snow - let alone 1-2+ FEET of snow. The word "Biblical" starts to come to mind when looking at the forecasts. Not good. Keep praying.


----------



## terrapro

just got in from some cleanups and salting. on the way i was driving through a dang blizzard! by the time i got home i had 1" or more on my drive and steps. its fluff though so it should settle.


----------



## 2FAST4U

Just got in from clean ups and salting, I'm getting the F$$$ out of here till sunday my guys can handle anything that happens this weekend. I'll be up north have'n a few cold ones but I'll still be pray'n that tuesday backs the hell off and hits the coast and not us!!!!!!!


----------



## Luther

Meteorological bomb!! 

I don't think I want a meteorological bomb.....


----------



## Leisure Time LC

TCLA;736625 said:


> Meteorological bomb!!
> 
> I don't think I want a meteorological bomb.....


None of us do (except eaton paving)


----------



## eatonpaving

leisure time lc;736633 said:


> none of us do (except eaton paving)


*yep, if it happens you will not hear me crying about it, this is what i do (in the winter)*


----------



## eatonpaving

*all the hoping in the world wont help a bit, if its coming then just get ready,and quit crying about it....*


----------



## smoore45

firelwn82;736365 said:


> Well ladies and Gentle men her is my 2 cents for Tuesday...... :crying: I have enough room for about 8" of snow not 24". This could suck real real bad for me.


S**t, I don't think I have enough room for 2" of snow. I think I am going to start salting my snow piles!!!

BRING IT ON!!!!  (Just throwing gas on the fire)


----------



## sefh

Thanks for the warning guys. I look forward to your reports. Here is a picture of my ride in this morning. This is a two lane CLASS A road. Once I passed it, the drift was high as the hood on my Mountaineer. And now there is 2' comming...OH BOY.


----------



## sefh

By the way... that is my lane over there.


----------



## eatonpaving

*i was salting my aaa in canton about 2.30 this morning, i was doing the sidewalk next to canton centre rd, when this explorer lost control and slammed onto the sidewalk, i had just walked by where he landed, both the driver and the passenger were drunk, i called the police and when the cop showed up the driver ran and the cop followed, i got the passenger, he started this **** about how he should have stayed home, not drank anything and so on, i told him its to late for that **** so quit crying, he wanted to run but istoped him, my point is, just like the drunk you know what can happen when you plow snow,sooner or later it snows.....*


----------



## Superior L & L

Its good for eaton paving cos if it comes there will be everyone and there brothers moving snow with wheel loaders. Most not knowing what there doing,so it will just destroy peoples parking lots LOL.

Our least watched channel up here WEYI 25 with some new morning weather guy showed the track of the storm this morning going up the east cost. He did however warn that if the track changes a little we would get DUMPED on.

Go figure the new wet behind the ears guy will warn, but not the good old regular guys


----------



## Luther

eatonpaving;736644 said:


> *all the hoping in the world wont help a bit, if its coming then just get ready,and quit crying about it....*


Not sure who's really crying about it, just comments regarding 2' of snow accumulations and the problems it will cause. Just In case you don't know this a conventional plow on a truck is not able to properly handle 2'-3' of snow.

Maybe you're just a sub who works hourly and doesn't really have a care in the world. xysport :waving:


----------



## Superior L & L

I remember in 2001 give or take a year we got something like 18". We pulled our trucks off the road for 4 hours cos you could not see infront of you. 

If anyone does ANY back blading on your route ..................forget it ! You cannot raise your plow high enough to do it and even if you could you still end up leaving a foot of snow on the driveway


----------



## eatonpaving

TCLA;736664 said:


> Not sure who's really crying about it, just comments regarding 2' of snow accumulations and the problems it will cause. Just In case you don't know this a conventional plow on a truck is not able to properly handle 2'-3' of snow.
> 
> Maybe you're just a sub who works hourly and doesn't really have a care in the world. xysport :waving:


*your right, but it will not be moving 2' of snow all at once, it will be in the 2 to 5 inch range, and what my trucks will not move the backhoe and loader will, and thats right i am a sub and i have alot to care about, but i made the choice to be a sub, with all the lots i pave and sealcoat i could have a ton of my own work but i dont want it that way, when i need to be paid i take the invoice over to him and he writes the check right then, i dont have to wait for anything and with 4 pieces of equipment on the job i make a few bucks, and i still have 2 that i have not used this year at all, but if the storm is that big i will be using them....and i do all the guy's salting to, so dont go knocking a sub and saying we dont have a care in the world cause i have a ton of them.....*


----------



## Luther

I don't knock subs, I take care of them. And if your fleet consists of four pieces on one site you don't have much of a care, you would be expected to keep up with it.

Good luck to you sir.


----------



## 24v6spd

Jason Pallas;736162 said:


> THE SOUTHWARD SINKING BAROCLINIC ZONE WILL THEN
> PROVIDE A FOCUS FOR STRONG SFC CYCLOGENESIS OVER THE CENTRAL GULF
> COAST EARLY MONDAY AS SOUTHERN STREAM ENERGY CURRENTLY SHOWN ON
> WATER VAPOR OFF THE COAST OF SOUTHERN CALI SHIFTS EAST AND PHASES
> WITH THE NORTHERN STREAM WAVE. THE TIMING/LOCATION OF THIS PHASING
> WILL PROVE KEY TO THE EVENTUAL NORTHEASTWARD TRACK OF THE SFC LOW.
> 12Z ECMWF NOW FAVORING A MORE EASTWARD LOW TRACK UP THE EAST
> COAST...IN LINE WITH THE 12Z GFS/CANADIAN AND A LARGE MAJORITY OF
> THE ENSEMBLES. EVEN WITH THIS EASTWARD ADJUSTMENT...THE ECMWF
> STILL SHOWS A GLANCING BLOW OF SNOWFALL ON THE WESTERN EXTENT OF THE
> BROAD MID LEVEL DEFORMATION ZONE ON TUESDAY. THUS...WILL PRECEDE
> WITH CAUTION AS ANY TREND BACK TOWARD THE NORTHWEST WOULD PLACE
> SOUTHEAST LOWER MICHIGAN IN A FAVORABLE LOCATION FOR HIGHER SNOW
> ACCUMS. ANOTHER PERIOD OF STRONGER COLD AIR ADVECTION WILL SETUP
> AS NORTHERLY FLOW DEEPENS BEHIND THIS SYSTEM TUESDAY NGT/WEDNESDAY.
> 
> Keep up the praying - maybe it will work.
> 
> BTW - I'm willing to bet all the posts here in the last couple of days about "bring it on" and "let it snow" are by guys that are fairly new to the biz. Just a hunch - but, if you have spent any time in this industry (green/snow), you'll find the wisdom in #1) Not taunting the weather gods #2) Keeping your greed in check. Sure it's a snow plowing site, and we all like to make money doing it - but it's also a site where you can exchange a lot of business info too. It's not all about the quick cash grab. A lot of us here do this for a living (not a hobby) and are more concerned about long range customer retention and care as well as sustained profit over extended periods of time....... otherwise we'd all be listing our "services" on CraigsList and discussing our business models at the crackhouse while we smoked up our profits. Get my drift?


I have been in the snow business 25 years.....let it snow!


----------



## eatonpaving

tcla;736690 said:


> i don't knock subs, i take care of them. And if your fleet consists of four pieces on one site you don't have much of a care, you would be expected to keep up with it.
> 
> Good luck to you sir.


*all 4 pieces service 5 accounts, and their not little ones, the only little one is aaa in canton.. I got in my first plow truck in 1986 and i have plowed some big snows and i know what a truck will do,(well chevy truck)*


----------



## Jason Pallas

Eaton - if you think you'll be moving this storm 2-3 inches at a time, good luck. Be prepared to plow your route 10 to 12 times...... once an hour or so. Now, this storm may not come together the way some models have predicted and you may be trying to make me eat my words come Wednesday (I truly hope so). But, if it comes together the way others have predicted, we're all SCREWED. Only a fool taunts mother nature.
BTW - there are a lot of guys here with a fair amount of resi accounts - where a backloader and skidsteer aren't gonna cut it. So, this presents a larger array of complexities than just stacking snow in a parking lot. Good luck to you. Sub work can be a headache but owner/operators definitely bear the lion's share of stress during snow season.


----------



## Lawn Vet

Jason Pallas;736705 said:


> Eaton - if you think you'll be moving this storm 2-3 inches at a time, good luck. Be prepared to plow your route 10 to 12 times...... once an hour or so. Now, this storm may not come together the way some models have predicted and you may be trying to make me eat my words come Wednesday (I truly hope so). But, if it comes together the way others have predicted, we're all SCREWED. Only a fool taunts mother nature.
> BTW - there are a lot of guys here with a fair amount of resi accounts - where a backloader and skidsteer aren't gonna cut it. So, this presents a larger array of complexities than just stacking snow in a parking lot. Good luck to you. Sub work can be a headache but owner/operators definitely bear the lion's share of stress during snow season.


My thoughts exactly. Eaton - I have enjoyed some of your comments and info in the past but these last few days it seems you want to take jetskiboy's place in pissing people off for no other reason except you getting off on it. Take it easy, we aren't trying to start a war. As Jason said, some of us have routes much different than yours and are up against a whole different beast. Sometimes what's easy for us sucks for you and vice versa. Let us talk about what concerns us and we wont [email protected]$ when you need to do the same.

On another note, I'm reading a good WWII book and am thinking that a flamethrower may aid in the pile reduction prior to Tuesday. Anyone know of a supplier for that sort of thing


----------



## CSC Contracting

getting off the subject on feet of snow.. Found this on ebay for last week and the cold weather. a plow pump heater works on 12volt power.http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/e...0298252517&sspagename=STRK:MEWAX:IT&viewitem=
They can keep 2 feet but 6 inches would be good


----------



## eatonpaving

jason pallas;736705 said:


> eaton - if you think you'll be moving this storm 2-3 inches at a time, good luck. Be prepared to plow your route 10 to 12 times...... Once an hour or so. Now, this storm may not come together the way some models have predicted and you may be trying to make me eat my words come wednesday (i truly hope so). But, if it comes together the way others have predicted, we're all screwed. Only a fool taunts mother nature.
> Btw - there are a lot of guys here with a fair amount of resi accounts - where a backloader and skidsteer aren't gonna cut it. So, this presents a larger array of complexities than just stacking snow in a parking lot. Good luck to you. Sub work can be a headache but owner/operators definitely bear the lion's share of stress during snow season.


*if this storm is going to hit it will be a nightmare for everybody, i own all my trucks and the guy's driving them are my asphalt crew in the summer,to me this is my vacation, my real work starts in april and thats why i dont want those kinda headaces and stress, in the summer we pave during the day and seal and stripe at night so i have enough to worry about thats why i sub..and as for mother nature she will do what ever she wants, i r ember one year on her that we did not get alot of snow and everybody was complaining that thay were not making any money and a few had said something about selling their trucks, now we have a couple good years and this one is looking to be the best in years, i will find a way to handle this storm and it will put money in the bank and i might buy another truck this weekend, it pisses me off when i say let it come and someone chimes in saying i dont know what i am talking about, and that i am only a sub......*


----------



## eatonpaving

lawn vet;736727 said:


> my thoughts exactly. Eaton - i have enjoyed some of your comments and info in the past but these last few days it seems you want to take jetskiboy's place in pissing people off for no other reason except you getting off on it. Take it easy, we aren't trying to start a war. As jason said, some of us have routes much different than yours and are up against a whole different beast. Sometimes what's easy for us sucks for you and vice versa. Let us talk about what concerns us and we wont [email protected]$ when you need to do the same.
> 
> On another note, i'm reading a good wwii book and am thinking that a flamethrower may aid in the pile reduction prior to tuesday. Anyone know of a supplier for that sort of thing


*sorry to piss anyone off but this stuff about being a sub just gets under my skin real quick, and i dont get off on it, we all plow snow and i would never talk down to someone who was a sub, and all the guy's plowing homes i feel bad for them if this storm comes along, hell it will be hard to drive just to get to them....*


----------



## eatonpaving

*speaking of the flame thrower, one year at the asphalt plant thay had a big bin that thay used to hold some liquid in, we had so much snow it was getting in the way, so i took my backhoe and loaded some in the bin, put a big torch to it, it melted the snow bit it took like 20 mins to melt 3 buckets so it would take a long time to melt enough to be worth while to use.. Just the cost of the propane would kiil the idea....*


----------



## Mark Oomkes

eatonpaving;736742 said:


> *if this storm is going to hit it will be a nightmare for everybody, i own all my trucks and the guy's driving them are my asphalt crew in the summer,to me this is my vacation, my real work starts in april and thats why i dont want those kinda headaces and stress, in the summer we pave during the day and seal and stripe at night so i have enough to worry about thats why i sub..and as for mother nature she will do what ever she wants, i r ember one year on her that we did not get alot of snow and everybody was complaining that thay were not making any money and a few had said something about selling their trucks, now we have a couple good years and this one is looking to be the best in years, i will find a way to handle this storm and it will put money in the bank and i might buy another truck this weekend, it pisses me off when i say let it come and someone chimes in saying i dont know what i am talking about, and that i am only a sub......*


You know, fine you're the only one that wants a storm like this, good for you. Most plowers with half a brain know what this kind of a storm will do to equipment and people and are reasonable in desiring this storm going further east.

You don't, great, quit you're *****ing about those who are reasonable, because they're talking about snow plowing just like you are. And they will deal with it if it happens, they just hope it doesn't.

And I'll second the jetskiboy comment.


----------



## Luther

eatonpaving;736758 said:


> *sorry to piss anyone off but this stuff about being a sub just gets under my skin real quick, and i dont get off on it, we all plow snow and i would never talk down to someone who was a sub, and all the guy's plowing homes i feel bad for them if this storm comes along, hell it will be hard to drive just to get to them....*


Maybe I missed it, but I don't see anyone bashing or talking down to their subs.

I appreciate the companies and single guys ("subs") that work as part of our team. It can't be done without them. I have my share of marginal ones, who I deal with one on one.

Maybe your skin is a little thinner in the winter than in the summer.

Again, good luck to you sir. :salute:


----------



## alternative

Forget the taunting of "mother nature"... its Murphy's Law:
"Whatever can go wrong will go wrong, and at the worst possible time, in the worst possible way",

Completely pointless to worry.


----------



## smoore45

alternative;736830 said:


> Forget the taunting of "mother nature"... its Murphy's Law:
> "Whatever can go wrong will go wrong, and at the worst possible time, in the worst possible way",
> 
> Completely pointless to worry.


Well said.

And I love the avatar.


----------



## Plow Dude

I am totally hoping we are not getting any of this snow you are talking about. What I don't understand is why none of the weather channels or websites say anything about it. They are just calling for some flurries on Tuesday and nowhere does it say anything about snow. Whats the deal?


----------



## sefh

Plow Dude;736914 said:


> I am totally hoping we are not getting any of this snow you are talking about. What I don't understand is why none of the weather channels or websites say anything about it. They are just calling for some flurries on Tuesday and nowhere does it say anything about snow. Whats the deal?


Totally agree. There was nothing from the Toledo news this morning only flurries. Now I hear 2' WTH?


----------



## Scenic Lawnscape

Can't we all get along


----------



## firelwn82

Scenic Lawnscape;736957 said:


> Can't we all get along


HA HA HA HA was waiting for this comment...... wesport


----------



## CSC Contracting

Now that we have all this TALK about 2 feet of snow there is no way it's coming here. Have we ever had 2 plus feet of snow from one storm?
I just leave it at if it COMES it COMES deal with it then nothing you can do to prepare for it that you have not done for any other storm. Make shur the equip. is working, get some sleep and wait


----------



## moosey

Whats the forecast for this weekend. It doesnt look like much but never know. I'm leaving tonight for a funeral service on Saturday.

Anybody, xpress

Plus I dont want the snow there saying for Tuesday. I remember the big snowfalls we had back in January of 1999. No thanks!


----------



## TheXpress2002

I will only speak for myself. I never meant for the discussion to become heated. When I looked at what potentially could come I first laughed then after 4 more model runs it was still there I somewhat began to worry. If this hits it means work and we are all in a profession that understands every minute changes and we have to adapt to those changes. Models change on a daily basis they will always flip flop north to south, east to west. Today they have it east. Ok great it means we just get brushed. We will know by Sunday night where this thing will head or at least have it down to (+) (-) 100 miles. I would rather be crucified after wards if this doesn't hit than if it hits and gave no one here the heads up. 


Everyone just take a deep breath and the situation will obviously continue to be followed.


----------



## TheXpress2002

moosey;737007 said:


> Whats the forecast for this weekend. It doesnt look like much but never know. I'm leaving tonight for a funeral service on Saturday.
> 
> Anybody, xpress
> 
> Plus I dont want the snow there saying for Tuesday. I remember the big snowfalls we had back in January of 1999. No thanks!


There is a chance of freezing drizzle Saturday night with possibly 1-2 inches Sunday night


----------



## Jason Pallas

well said xpress


----------



## 24v6spd

The biggest snowfall I remember getting in the Detroit metro area was in the mid-70's when we recieved 20" out of 1 storm. I was still in high school and it was the first time our school district was cancelled due to snow. Not like nowadays when they have several snow days per year.


----------



## Five Star Lawn Care LLC

this storm is headed east of the appalations (miss spelled i know)....little impact on us


----------



## 24v6spd

Thats what I heard except that the east side of Michigan may get brushed. We'll just have to wait and see.


----------



## Lawn Vet

Snowing good here on and off. With the last 24hrs and another .5" predicted, who is planning on plowing resi's tonight? I know I already have a few definites just wondering if this is going to be a whole route or just those.


----------



## bigjeeping

Lawn Vet;737115 said:


> Snowing good here on and off. With the last 24hrs and another .5" predicted, who is planning on plowing resi's tonight? I know I already have a few definites just wondering if this is going to be a whole route or just those.


I had 1/4" on untreated walks last night... by now it has melted (sun was shining for a little... it was nice). Front walks are bare.

Is your side of town getting hit?


----------



## 24v6spd

What will be the total accumulation after the .5"?


----------



## Allor Outdoor

I send my guys out to salt a little bit ago...they just called me and said some of the sites have 1.5-2inches on them.
I am heading out now to check it out! I know it was white out conditions for about 30minutes here in Commerce, so I'm not doubting the 1.5-2inches.

I swear, If I come across Mother Nature in a back alley, I am going to kick the sh** out of her!!


----------



## TheXpress2002

Allor Outdoor;737136 said:


> I send my guys out to salt a little bit ago...they just called me and said some of the sites have 1.5-2inches on them.
> I am heading out now to check it out! I know it was white out conditions for about 30minutes here in Commerce, so I'm not doubting the 1.5-2inches.
> 
> I swear, If I come across Mother Nature in a back alley, I am going to kick the sh** out of her!!


I have 2" here in Canton at the house. No one has called on the commercials. I laid a little extra salt to cover this crap today but the resis will have to be cleaned.


----------



## lawnprolawns

Allor Outdoor;737136 said:


> I swear, If I come across Mother Nature in a back alley, I am going to kick the sh** out of her!!


Haha.. if you need backup, give me a shout.

I salted some this morning and it was turning to slush by the time I was leaving, hopefully it'll keep melting throughout the day. I pushed a few areas where I was salting real fast because there was a lot of crap on the ground.

As for residentials, I'm probably not going to do much until we get another "storm". The season contract houses have already gotten way more than their money's worth, and the per-push customers are calling and asking us to hold off on smaller stuff, so I know they wont want to pay. I suppose I'm just going to wait til I get a call or two, but dont think I will.

According to NOAA some salt might be necessary tonight.. I guess we'll have to wait and see.


----------



## irlandscaper

We got atleast 18" last year in a 24hr period, started out as a regular storm, followed almost immediately by another 8 hrs of lake effect. I had 40 hrs straight into that one, so I think I'll pass on that stuff. Not very good money either on the per push accounts, as you can only service so many in a given time period. JMHO.


----------



## Runner

Paul, Did you push this morning, or were you able to burn it off with the liquid?I realize the walks had to be done, but I was wondering about your lots. I had to push everything this morning. I was thinking about you when I saw some of the areas of the lots with light snow on them.


----------



## firelwn82

Just got out of the shower thought I would take a nap in my own warm bed...... Well Look out the Kitchen window and its snowin Like CRAZY here in Clarkston Ortonville area. Screw it I'm goin to bed anyway...


----------



## Jason Pallas

24v6spd;737076 said:


> The biggest snowfall I remember getting in the Detroit metro area was in the mid-70's when we recieved 20" out of 1 storm. I was still in high school and it was the first time our school district was cancelled due to snow. Not like nowadays when they have several snow days per year.


I seem to remember a storm in the early 70s (maybe 73?) in which we got 36 inches or so in 2 days. There were drifts that approached 7-8ft ! Metro remembers - I think he's posted some old pics in this thread last year or the year before. Someone should do a search for it and post a link. I remember a picture he posted of a back screened-in porch with drifts over the roof! No thanks!


----------



## Scenic Lawnscape

Jason Pallas;737378 said:


> I remember a picture he posted of a back screened-in porch with drifts over the roof! No thanks!


sounds like my kids would think it would be cool if we had that much snow

I am more worried that if we keep getting big snow falls, there is going to be some serious flooding this spring


----------



## Plow Dude

Chuck Gadica finally mentioned something about a powerful storm heading our way on Tuesday and Channel 2 also said there is a major storm hitting the east coast and it may brush up with S.E. Michigan. All their models now show the storm well east of us, but there is always a chance it could push further west.


----------



## terrapro

can someone please make it stop snowing :crying:


----------



## Plow Dude

Here are some pics from the "Blizzard of 1978" that I found on the internet. The one with the girl in the driveway said she had 5' fall over one night.


----------



## firelwn82

Plow Dude;737459 said:


> Here are some pics from the Blizzard of 1978 that I found on the internet. The one with the girl in the driveway said she had 5' fall over one night.


I think I would hate to see what the girl looked like these days........


----------



## Scenic Lawnscape

firelwn82;737469 said:


> I think I would hate to see what the girl looked like these days........


You made a funny LOL


----------



## Lawn Vet

Did a call-in resi and checked some of the others. No one had more than an inch. Salted drives were wet with little white patches. Glad too cause I've got a lot of other stuff to do. Is Sunday night supposed to give us another 2" or is that unlikely?


----------



## CSC Contracting

That would be insane. So much for 4x4 if you made to your job to plow you would get it done and be stuck on site. The county would try to cut back on overtime and plow the roads in about 10 days. THAT WOULD SUCK


----------



## Jason Pallas

Like I said - no one in their right mind would say "bring it on" to that....... but yet some want to argue. I just don't get it.
I guess they're just better men than I. Those pics make me want to hide underneath my bed and cry like a little girl. LOL


----------



## TheXpress2002

Just so everyone can see where I am coming from with any conclusion that I draw. Take for instance the snow fall on Wednesday. There was not one forecaster that said we would get the accumulating snow, and that everything would push east. What wound up happening, we recieved the 3-5 inches. We were notified 14 hours in advance that there was a chance of snow then the advisories were posted less than 8 hours in advance before the flakes flew. So I look at something like this upcoming storm and I take into account that yes this could push east yes it is forecasted for the east but.....look what happened on Wednesday. I am heading up north for some R&R will be back on Sunday morning will try to follow everything on the blackberry and try to keep everyone updated.


----------



## CSC Contracting

Have fun up north I'm heading to Saginaw for some EYES.


----------



## eatonpaving

Jason Pallas;737604 said:


> Like I said - no one in their right mind would say "bring it on" to that....... but yet some want to argue. I just don't get it.
> I guess they're just better men than I. Those pics make me want to hide underneath my bed and cry like a little girl. LOL


*well i have set back all day reading the comment about being in their right mind, and why would someone want this kinda of snow, well let me tell you guys one last time, if this storm happends and we get all the snow i will make an extra 5k for the event, and that gets me closer to a new asphalt rollar and trailer, i am in this to make money no other reason, not greedy, but i did not buy these trucks just to sit in the drive, back in the early 70s a 18 to 20 inch snow happened once a year and thay handled it, it was a pain but it got done,............... *


----------



## Loaderpusher

I sure wouldnt mind a "big one", but that is easy for me to say because we have hauled all of the piles from the site. We get that much snow, gonna have to have the whole fleet in hauling the snow away. I am ready for the challenge.


----------



## smoore45

TheXpress2002;737664 said:


> Just so everyone can see where I am coming from with any conclusion that I draw. Take for instance the snow fall on Wednesday. There was not one forecaster that said we would get the accumulating snow, and that everything would push east. What wound up happening, we recieved the 3-5 inches. We were notified 14 hours in advance that there was a chance of snow then the advisories were posted less than 8 hours in advance before the flakes flew. So I look at something like this upcoming storm and I take into account that yes this could push east yes it is forecasted for the east but.....look what happened on Wednesday. I am heading up north for some R&R will be back on Sunday morning will try to follow everything on the blackberry and try to keep everyone updated.


Dude, go get some R&R and worry about the SE Mich Thread when you get back. I think most of us understand and need the R&R ourselves.


----------



## Moonlighter

Hey all just got in from the resi route, most of it was 1.5 - 2 inches. Easy push at least for tonight. Xpress your R&R is well deserved thank you for all your heads up weather reports it has been very much appreciated.


----------



## Superior L & L

Runner;737315 said:


> Paul, Did you push this morning, or were you able to burn it off with the liquid?I realize the walks had to be done, but I was wondering about your lots. I had to push everything this morning. I was thinking about you when I saw some of the areas of the lots with light snow on them.


We pushed retail, just because we were short on liquid and didnt want to burn it all up. Office/hotels just got liquid and it melted down within the hour. Even with the shower/flurry's all day it would cover the lots then with half hour they were wet again.

Called our chloride guy at noon and he changed his schedule around and we had another 5000 gallons dropped by 6:30pm last night........just in case we needed it this morning


----------



## magnatrac

Wow finally a slow day here !!! I am not complaining about sleeping all night last night . I did plow a couple drives today. I guess the super bowl is good for buisness even here. I had to plow 2 drives and salt another for parties tomorrow. Easy moneypayup I guess everone is taking it easy today, me too

,shaun


----------



## dsteve12

magnatrac;738616 said:


> Wow finally a slow day here !!! I am not complaining about sleeping all night last night . I did plow a couple drives today. I guess the super bowl is good for buisness even here. I had to plow 2 drives and salt another for parties tomorrow. Easy moneypayup I guess everone is taking it easy today, me too
> 
> ,shaun


Your post had me thinking back to the SB in Detroit a few years back -- remember, we had a slushy mess that night. It was like the weather gods were giving us a license to print money. I trolled all night, that night, and I remember making a quick and easy couple of grand cleaning-up bars, liquer stores, and gas stations in-between their normal service schedule. Ahhhh...  trolling for money, pushing around what I remember was really, really wet slush, was great.

Just finished invoices for January. Woo-wee! And I did everything I could for my very few comms to keep costs down...

LAST COMMENT -- thank you all for your wisdom and conversation this season. Although for me this season has been the lightest since I have been in business (thank you, divorce), to understand how you all manage your businesses amid this type of year has been truly great and I appreciate it.


----------



## lawnprolawns

Awfully quiet around here...


----------



## Leisure Time LC

Yes it is, Everyone must be sleeping getting ready for a heavy night of drinking for the Superbowl. (Hey we all need a night to let loose every now and again)

It looks like the BIG one is going to miss us. ( I hope I did not just jinks us)


----------



## magnatrac

Looks like a good day to give everything a deep cleaning. It might actually get to dry off before it freezes. Is everyone getting rested up for this afternoon? This is the slowest it's been here since nov. !!!

,shaun


----------



## CSC Contracting

Looks to be a slow and sunny week. Time to clean up and fix some of them minor problems with the equip. Also wait for those early Jan invoices to come in..


----------



## Leisure Time LC

I just got done with the end of the month invoices and they are pretty hefty............ Definitely going on vacation somewhere in March...:bluebounc:bluebounc:bluebounc


----------



## MikeLawnSnowLLC

Hey guys i got a customer down in grosse pointe who needs some piles of snow hauled off site. I've never done this before does anyone know where I can dump this stuff that is remotely close... I have no room at my shop to dump snow. Any help is appreciated


----------



## sefh

Is the storm that might hit on Tuesday going East? I haven't heard of anything yet and the news isn't saying much.. maybe a dusting????


----------



## firelwn82

Oh boy did my buddy Yukon Jack and I have fun last night. Had the annual Fire Dept. banquet last night. Then had a Customer call today at 7am askin if they could be cleaned up before her party at Noon. :realmad: Dont people know when you go boozin and stay out all night???? ha ha.
Gonna be a lazy day today for sure.


----------



## lawnprolawns

Feels like a heat wave is coming through...

I'm enjoying it. Maybe I'll wash the trucks and stuff tomorrow.


----------



## snow plowman

it wuz 48 here in the sunlight cadillac lol


----------



## 2FAST4U

Well just got back from the U.P., man was that one hell of a ride home the wind was blow'n like 1,000 MPH (don't realy know but it had to be well above 40mph) saw at least a dozen people in the ditch most were snowmobliers with trailers. some places on 75 had close the a foot of snow blow'n onto them. So I see u guys had a pretty heated conversion of this storm thats up and coming (well if it comes i mean) Hope every one is getting a long now. But get this was talk'n to my buddy that plows up there and for december they billed out at 28 push's  payup payup thats F'n crazy!!!! people would kill us if they ever opened up an Invoice and saw 28 push's for ONE MONTH!!!!!!!!!!!! Well lets see what happens with this storm but for now going to the car wash the clean the truck its been so nice


----------



## procut

I just finished my January invoices, they were pretty hefty as well. Not as good as December, the gross was several grand less this month, but overall it was still decent. 

I know this was brought up a few days ago, but I'm going to mention it again. Don't be bashful about sendnig out these invoices even though they are big. Remember, its snowed, you showed up, did the work now its time to collect. 

Everyone enjoy the next few days off!


----------



## firelwn82

Would be nice to bill for 28 pushes though for sure. payup Instead I'll still take the 7 I'm charging this month. We needed a winter like this for sure. Lets just hope they keep on working out this way.


----------



## moosey

I'm glad the BIG storm is moving east. I'm up in Cadillac for some R&R after going to Clare for a funeral on Saturday. Some good Snowmobiling up here. 

Invoicing for me will be done on Tuesday. But the weather for this week looks uneventful. We need at least 1 event this week.


----------



## PremierLand

Express/Jason, or anyone else, do you think we will have snow this next week through next monday?

Thanks....


----------



## Loaderpusher

moosey;739480 said:


> I'm glad the BIG storm is moving east. I'm up in Cadillac for some R&R after going to Clare for a funeral on Saturday. Some good Snowmobiling up here.
> 
> Invoicing for me will be done on Tuesday. But the weather for this week looks uneventful. We need at least 1 event this week.


Hey how much snow is on the ground up in clare?


----------



## Jason Pallas

Mark - looks like maybe a little salting/snow squall activity with a clipper that will move through on Mon night into Tuesday...... mainly North of M-59 possibly an inch or two. Rest of the week will bring a lttle more of the same - but on a smaller scale. No biggies on the horizon. Next weekend will bring a warm up as temps get into the high 30s and 40s but rain and snow mix will also be on tap. After that, some models show the warm-up sticking around - other show it cooling off. That's it for now - back to the SuperBowl. LOL


----------



## PremierLand

Jason, thanks for the update. Much appreciated.


----------



## Eastside Eric

Puxy Phil saw his shadow!!!!!! No early spring I guess


----------



## GreenAcresFert

Whoa,....what happened here


----------



## alternative

*Video*

Its so cold in the D

I thought a little humor would help all keep cool.. 
this is too funny


----------



## TheXpress2002

I think it got too heated


----------



## TheXpress2002

alternative;740370 said:


> Its so cold in the D
> 
> I thought a little humor would help all keep cool..
> this is too funny


It is cold in the D. I am wearing ski socks with the foot heater on trying to do my bills but I keep getting distracted............lol


----------



## bigjeeping

A little more humor...


----------



## cgrappler135

Those two videos were halarious! Ive heard the D one gettin ripped up on the radio! Too funny.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Good grief, someone needs a sense of humor, it was a joke already.

(In reference to my deleted post)


----------



## Allor Outdoor

Xpress...sorry to bother you, I know you've been having a lot of distractions today, BUT...

Can we get an update on tonight and this weeks weather. I keep hearing "snow showers", but no one is really saying if it is going to accumulate, and if so, how much.

What are your thoughts?


----------



## Five Star Lawn Care LLC

im leaving to take a vacaton to Chicago on wedsday until saterday....anybody have any suggestions on some good family oriented things to do?


----------



## lawnprolawns

Xpress, saw you at 8/Beck today. Nice looking truck you got there!

Seems a lot of posts just got deleted here.. oh well.


----------



## Luther

lawnprolawns;740558 said:


> Seems a lot of posts just got deleted here.. oh well.


Here and there (Lawnsite).

Pretty soon milk and cookies will be the only talk allowed. 

*NO FUN FOR YOU!!!*


----------



## Luther

Five Star Lawn Care LLC;740552 said:


> im leaving to take a vacaton to Chicago on wedsday until saterday....anybody have any suggestions on some good family oriented things to do?


How 'bout a polar dip off the Pier......

Good clean fun. 

Why not go somewhere warmer? You've worked hard Eric......there's a mouse in Florida that has a big park.


----------



## bln

hey guys, sorry to bother but i have a real situation here, My plow truck caught on fire with my laptop and written records for the month of January in them. Anyone willing to help me out and let me know the days u salted and plowed in the Novi area, Thanks in advance Brad:crying:


----------



## Allor Outdoor

Brad,
I might be able to help you out. Call me at 248-930-4526 and I can give you my info.
I am located out of Commerce Twp. so the numbers for Novi would be pretty close.


----------



## magnatrac

TCLA;740581 said:


> How 'bout a polar dip off the Pier......
> 
> Good clean fun.
> 
> Why not go somewhere warmer? You've worked hard Eric......there's a mouse in Florida that has a big park.


 That mouse will take all of your money !!! Don't let his big ears and smile fool you payup


----------



## lawnmasters2006

seen the idiot is back at it again...listed in craigslist add w xpress"s name in 
http://detroit.craigslist.org/rnr/1017928399.html


----------



## magnatrac

Just another reason to add to my list of why I don't care for craigslist. 

,shaun


----------



## snow_man_48045

Children must play, guess they are home from school and mommy and dadddy are still at work with nothing else to do...

Back to the weather: Looks like end of the week Rain on Saturday night might start as a little freezing then just all rain thru Monday to shrink our snow piles and show us the brown grass again..


----------



## lawnprolawns

bln;740601 said:


> hey guys, sorry to bother but i have a real situation here, My plow truck caught on fire with my laptop and written records for the month of January in them. Anyone willing to help me out and let me know the days u salted and plowed in the Novi area, Thanks in advance Brad:crying:


Brad, email me at [email protected] and i'll send you my salt/plow logs, you can get the numbers from there.


----------



## Eastside Eric

Anyone no why my earlier post was deleted? It was about how fowl craigslist rants was and the problems with todays society. I did not use any profanity and thought it was quite leniant.


----------



## lawnprolawns

Eastside Eric;740805 said:


> Anyone no why my earlier post was deleted? It was about how fowl craigslist rants was and the problems with todays society. I did not use any profanity and thought it was quite leniant.


They were all deleted. All I said is "It's too bad people do stuff like this" and it's gone. Nothing personal


----------



## TheXpress2002

lawnprolawns;740558 said:


> Xpress, saw you at 8/Beck today. Nice looking truck you got there!
> 
> Seems a lot of posts just got deleted here.. oh well.


Thank you it's the new addtion this year. I was out at Green Leaf out in Brighton looking for a new bed for one of the 250's They have everything out there. If anyone needs any truck body parts they are the people to go to.


----------



## TheXpress2002

lawnmasters2006;740714 said:


> seen the idiot is back at it again...listed in craigslist add w xpress"s name in
> http://detroit.craigslist.org/rnr/1017928399.html


Let him keep doing it. He is being fined $1000.00 each instance. Craigslist has now recieved my last warning and next I will seek legal action.


----------



## lawnprolawns

TheXpress2002;740875 said:


> Thank you it's the new addtion this year. I was out at Green Leaf out in Brighton looking for a new bed for one of the 250's They have everything out there. If anyone needs any truck body parts they are the people to go to.


New or used stuff?

As you may remember I got a nice dent in the side of my 1500 a few weeks ago, trying to get it fixed as cheap as possible...


----------



## lawnprolawns

TheXpress2002;740882 said:


> Let him keep doing it. He is being fined $1000.00 each instance. Craigslist has now recieved my last warning and next I will seek legal action.


how do you get him fined?


----------



## TheXpress2002

Allor Outdoor;740548 said:


> Xpress...sorry to bother you, I know you've been having a lot of distractions today, BUT...
> 
> Can we get an update on tonight and this weeks weather. I keep hearing "snow showers", but no one is really saying if it is going to accumulate, and if so, how much.
> 
> What are your thoughts?


There is a slight chance of 1-2 inches late tonight early tomorrow. If salt gets laid down it will melt it away without a push. North of 69 though could see quite a bit more due to lake enhancement. I have no time table on when it will start. Just whenever the front starts to pass.


----------



## TheXpress2002

lawnprolawns;740883 said:


> New or used stuff?
> 
> As you may remember I got a nice dent in the side of my 1500 a few weeks ago, trying to get it fixed as cheap as possible...


New and used. They have all parts for all makes and models. It is like a upscale salvage yard if you want to do things right.

In second response to your question. It is a TOS violation and it states it carries a $1000.00 per infraction for impersonation or defamation of character.


----------



## Keith_480231

Trying to find a number for this Green Leaf place in Brighton but can't find anything. Can you help with listing? Thanks:salute:


----------



## jbiggert

TheXpress2002;740891 said:


> There is a slight chance of 1-2 inches late tonight early tomorrow. If salt gets laid down it will melt it away without a push. North of 69 though could see quite a bit more due to lake enhancement. I have no time table on when it will start. Just whenever the front starts to pass.


Is that for all se MI? NOAA is only showing about a half inch for Ann Arbor through all day Tues. Or is that more for the northern burbs? Im sure we will get 2" here since i took off my plow and left at the yard. lol


----------



## TheXpress2002

Keith_480231;740962 said:


> Trying to find a number for this Green Leaf place in Brighton but can't find anything. Can you help with listing? Thanks:salute:


Here you go....

http://www.greenleafauto.com/locations.aspx?View=Detail&ID=87


----------



## TheXpress2002

jbiggert;740996 said:


> Is that for all se MI? NOAA is only showing about a half inch for Ann Arbor through all day Tues. Or is that more for the northern burbs? Im sure we will get 2" here since i took off my plow and left at the yard. lol


Follow radar loop and watch it develop over Livingston county. It will just depend on where the bands set-up


----------



## Milwaukee

TheXpress2002;740999 said:


> Here you go....
> 
> http://www.greenleafauto.com/locations.aspx?View=Detail&ID=87


I been flag that ad all day.

Hey will they have bed for our 01 F250 I need 8 foot bed. Our bed is bad rusty it not plow but fender on right side is gone worst than this pic was last year. Now it almost all fender.


----------



## TheXpress2002

Milwaukee;741044 said:


> I been flag that ad all day.
> 
> Hey will they have bed for our 01 F250 I need 8 foot bed. Our bed is bad rusty it not plow but fender on right side is gone worst than this pic was last year. Now it almost all fender. QUOTE]
> 
> They have the best beds I have ever seen. They are all grade B and above with less than 2 hours of work. Most though are grade A no blemishes


----------



## Milwaukee

Oh

how much for grade A and B?

If it cheap then my Dad would interested buy one.


----------



## Allor Outdoor

Hey Fella's
Now that we are talking about truck/vehicle parts...
I can get OEM parts straight from the dealer for 20% off list price.
Obviously I know OEM parts can be more expensive than the after-market stuff, but nevertheless, if you need OEM parts...let me know.
To order it, I need the EXACT part number that you need...it TYPICALLY takes 2-4 days to get the parts in.
Any other questions please feel free to PM me!
Thanks!


----------



## Milwaukee

Oh

that great 

when I need I sent pm


----------



## TheXpress2002

Milwaukee;741107 said:


> Oh
> 
> how much for grade A and B?
> 
> If it cheap then my Dad would interested buy one.


My 6 foot short bed in grade A which is mint condition no rust with tailgate was $2900


----------



## Milwaukee

TheXpress2002;741203 said:


> My 6 foot short bed in grade A which is mint condition no rust with tailgate was $2900



















Wow not worth to do since it have 255,000 miles


----------



## firelwn82

I'm learning that beds are not cheap at all. Mine is all fubared, ford rust on the wheel wells, and of coarse the damage I did to it this winter. If anyone has an idea where I can get a decent one cheap I could use it. 1996 Ford F-250 dual tanks long box. Don't care the color it will be painted to match.


----------



## terrapro

im trying to figure out what to do with my bed also. 

with the rust from salt and the damage ive done to it plowing its barely hanging on. if i could figure out a professional looking way to put a wood flatbed on it i would. i guess in the condition its in right now its not very professional looking either.

im going to be getting new trucks this year so i just need to get this one through this season.


----------



## firelwn82

Just slap some color matching duct tape on it.......


----------



## Loaderpusher

saw this online yesterday, just take your bed off and slap on of these on. Havent looked into the price yet, but they sure are sweet looking.

http://www.800toolbox.com/flatbeds/flatbeds.htm


----------



## Five Star Lawn Care LLC

unless its a personel truck....i would deffinatly put a flatbed on.....just put some boards up and you just doubled your cargo space over a pick-up bed.

i wont buy another pick-up again, unless its my own truck.

you can buy a 3500 flatbed for a couple thousand more than a 2500 pick-up


----------



## bigjeeping

Does anyone have a flatbed set up that they can load a Z on?

I would love to see pics!

Im really looking to eliminate trailers in the future for one-machine mowing routes.


----------



## Five Star Lawn Care LLC

i used to have a 22' box truck with a custom built ramp system....it was just to damp big for its own good.

It was a beast....i used to haul 2-72" riders, a 60 inch rider, a 32" WB and a 36" WB inside it....


But any truck equipment place or good metal shop could probably build you a ramp for 1500-2500 bucks


----------



## terrapro

Five Star Lawn Care LLC;741740 said:


> unless its a personel truck....i would deffinatly put a flatbed on.....just put some boards up and you just doubled your cargo space over a pick-up bed.
> 
> i wont buy another pick-up again, unless its my own truck.
> 
> you can buy a 3500 flatbed for a couple thousand more than a 2500 pick-up


thats funny, i said the same thing about 1500's. the only reason why i would buy one of those is if i could find a shortbed standard cab and put a 7.6V on it for driveways but those short bed 4x4's are hard to come by. it would be a sweet driveway truck 

some guys say the same thing about 1tons though. either get a big dump 4yd plus or a 2500 no reason for an "inbetweener".

there arent alot of non-dually flatbeds out there. especially a truck built for mowers. on a 2500 that might be too high to drive up onto, to dangerous. maybe a dove tail built in like the isuzu npr's would work?


----------



## firelwn82

Well my truck is dual purpose. personal and business so I for sure need the bed on the truck. I had a flat be once. I owned an S-10. One day went wheelin and came back home and it was held on with one bolt so I custom made a flat bed for it. Worked for awhile but wouldnt do it again.


----------



## Enviouslawns

well im off to get a truck, 2009 f-150 anyone on here get one or drive one yet?


----------



## Allor Outdoor

Started to snow up here in Commerce. Nothing to much, but by the looks of the radar, it doesn't look to be ending any time soon.
There is a just small dusting on my parking lot...

Just thought I would give everyone a heads up


----------



## snow_man_48045

PremierLand;739809 said:


> Jason, thanks for the update. Much appreciated.


Mark long time no see or hear, LOL 
Good to see one of your trucks (White Dump) plowing the old Famer Jack (Value Center) on Harper, than one of the Big Guns around town. Congrats!!

Scott


----------



## eatonpaving

*speaking of trucks, if the truck is registered as a pickup then you put a flat bed on it, the dot will give you a ticket, i had a 3500 gmc 2 years ago that was a pickup and i bought it with a flatbed on it, the ticket was 250.00 in canton, i had some asphalt tool's on her...i had to either take the plates off or put a regular bed back on, the judge game me no choice, i just sold it...so check before you swap the bed.*


----------



## bigjeeping

Today's buyout offer for GM workers:

*"The automaker will give most of its 62,000 U.S. hourly workers $20,000, as well as a voucher good towards the purchase of a GM car worth $25,000" *

Not a very lucrative offer by ANY MEANS! So get ready for a swarm of guys with free trucks and empty pockets.


----------



## Tscape

Empty pockets don't scare me. Neither does a truck that cost less than $25,000 new.


----------



## magnatrac

bigjeeping;741964 said:


> Today's buyout offer for GM workers:
> 
> *"The automaker will give most of its 62,000 U.S. hourly workers $20,000, as well as a voucher good towards the purchase of a GM car worth $25,000" *
> 
> Not a very lucrative offer by ANY MEANS! So get ready for a swarm of guys with free trucks and empty pockets.


 Looks like just enough for a truck ,small trailer and a couple mowers !!! Time to welcome aboard 62,000 new lawn/snow guys !!!


----------



## lawnprolawns

magnatrac;741977 said:


> Looks like just enough for a truck ,small trailer and a couple mowers !!! Time to welcome aboard 62,000 new lawn/snow guys !!!


Great......


----------



## CSC Contracting

If you put a flat bed on a standatrd pick up you will have to put commercial plates with gvw on it. I Got a ticket for the same thing.


----------



## procut

magnatrac;741977 said:


> Looks like just enough for a truck ,small trailer and a couple mowers !!! Time to welcome aboard 62,000 new lawn/snow guys !!!


My thoughts exactly. Its pretty good that a company(ies) that is broke and had to have government bailout money has the cash to offer someone $50,000--$75,000 plus a new car just TO QUIT.

Between guys like this and other displaced / layed off workers, the influx of new lawn boys we are going to see this spring is going to be mind boggeling.


----------



## terrapro

CSC Contracting;742007 said:


> If you put a flat bed on a standatrd pick up you will have to put *commercial plates *with gvw on it. I Got a ticket for the same thing.





procut;742031 said:


> My thoughts exactly. Its pretty good that a company(ies) that is broke and had to have government bailout money has the cash to offer someone $50,000--$75,000 plus a new car just TO QUIT.
> 
> Between guys like this and other displaced / layed off workers, the influx of new lawn boys we are going to see this spring is going to be *mind boggeling*.


if you are running a business with your truck you should already have comm plates on it. although mine are comm they do not have my gvw on them? i just renewed one truck today if i have to pay again for a new plate ill be po'ed.

procut i think the term you are looking for is "mind bottling"


----------



## magnatrac

I guess if I was in their shoes this would look like a good way to go too. I wish I could have gotten a 50k start up check. My brother and I have built our little co. one pice at a time. Now we have alot of tools/equipment, but it was all work getting them. The good news is that most of the guys that jump into this buisness only last a year or so. Like anything it's all fun and games for a while then reality sets in. Like taxes, ins. , crazy customers, and then there's the first time you get worked over by the cops on the side of the road !!! Not fun real fast !!!

,shaun


----------



## procut

terrapro;742056 said:


> if you are running a business with your truck you should already have comm plates on it. although mine are comm they do not have my gvw on them? i just renewed one truck today if i have to pay again for a new plate ill be po'ed.
> 
> procut i think the term you are looking for is "mind bottling"


IDK, kind of a mis-spelling, this is what I meant: http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=Mind Boggling


----------



## terrapro

procut;742076 said:


> IDK, kind of a mis-spelling, this is what I meant: http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=Mind Boggling


no i meant mind bottling lol...you must of never seen "blades of glory"


----------



## Jason Pallas

"Did you just say "mind bottling" ......... yeah, it's like your mind get's all bottled up."

Chaz Michael Michael

Professional Athlete "Soak it in Baby!"


----------



## Scenic Lawnscape

procut;742031 said:


> My thoughts exactly. Its pretty good that a company(ies) that is broke and had to have government bailout money has the cash to offer someone $50,000--$75,000 plus a new car just TO QUIT.
> 
> Between guys like this and other displaced / layed off workers, the influx of new lawn boys we are going to see this spring is going to be mind boggeling.


either that or more people are going to start doing there own to cut back on cost

Times are getting very tight, feels like the 70/80's all over


----------



## Five Star Lawn Care LLC

eatonpaving;741935 said:


> *speaking of trucks, if the truck is registered as a pickup then you put a flat bed on it, the dot will give you a ticket, i had a 3500 gmc 2 years ago that was a pickup and i bought it with a flatbed on it, the ticket was 250.00 in canton, i had some asphalt tool's on her...i had to either take the plates off or put a regular bed back on, the judge game me no choice, i just sold it...so check before you swap the bed.*


you could have just went to a body company and had them inspect it and get a new "Completed Vehicle Sticker" on it....we allmost got a ticket one time with our old 6500 b/c we didnt have this sticker....it on all trucks that come from the factory as a cab/chasis


----------



## alternative

snow_man_48045;741921 said:


> Mark long time no see or hear, LOL
> Good to see one of your trucks (White Dump) plowing the old Famer Jack (Value Center) on Harper, than one of the Big Guns around town. Congrats!!
> 
> Scott


I think thats another Premier called Premier Maintenance, or is it you Mark?? I just saw that company on Harper last week, white dump.


----------



## Scenic Lawnscape

alternative;742287 said:


> I think thats another Premier called Premier Maintenance, or is it you Mark?? I just saw that company on Harper last week, white dump.


I think you are correct, as I have seen that truck also . I think all of marks are red


----------



## magnatrac

Is eveyrone still out working ? We ended up with about an inch here in north oakland. I had to plow at most of my jobs because it blew around. I had bare pavenet to 6" in alot of spots. All in all a nice easy morning except for the fact it's freezing again Oh well it looks like a warm is heading our way for this weekend into next week.

,shaun


----------



## lawnprolawns

magnatrac;742684 said:


> Is eveyrone still out working ? We ended up with about an inch here in north oakland. I had to plow at most of my jobs because it blew around. I had bare pavenet to 6" in alot of spots. All in all a nice easy morning except for the fact it's freezing again Oh well it looks like a warm is heading our way for this weekend into next week.
> 
> ,shaun


Huh? I didn't get squat..

Once again.. bored and waiting for a little snow.. lol.


----------



## Leisure Time LC

I did not get anything either, pavement is dry


----------



## TheXpress2002

lawnprolawns;742698 said:


> Huh? I didn't get squat..
> 
> Once again.. bored and waiting for a little snow.. lol.


Well you are going to be bored for the next 9 days. There is nothing on the maps except rain and a 4 day warm up. After that buckle up.


----------



## lawnprolawns

TheXpress2002;742705 said:


> Well you are going to be bored for the next 9 days. There is nothing on the maps except rain and a 4 day warm up. After that buckle up.


Eh, I wont complain. That will free up some time for our "Spring Advertising Campaign"..


----------



## Luther

TheXpress2002;742705 said:


> Well you are going to be bored for the next 9 days. There is nothing on the maps except rain and a 4 day warm up. After that buckle up.


Promise?? 

Awesome!!!


----------



## TheXpress2002

TCLA;742728 said:


> TheXpress2002;742705 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well you are going to be bored for the next 9 days. There is nothing on the maps except rain and a 4 day warm up. After that buckle up.
> 
> 
> 
> Promise??
> 
> Awesome!!!
Click to expand...

Here is why I promise. It has ALWAYS snowed on February 13th, it is a birthday present from mother nature.


----------



## magnatrac

I still have snow in my backyard from nov. I had to go pick up some furniture last night( at telegraph and orchard lk.) and the roads stunk. Well atleast pulling the enclosed trailer ! I saw guys out last night putting luquid down in waterford/clarkston . I figured everyone would atleast be out salting. That's what I set out to do, but had to drop my blade because of the wind. All of the guys up here were out this morning, except for the county I guess they are sleeping in today I don't mind a warm up but I was hoping we could avoid a full out thaw. My road will get destroyed , I live 1/2 mile down the dirt road !!!

,shaun


----------



## flykelley

magnatrac;741977 said:


> Looks like just enough for a truck ,small trailer and a couple mowers !!! Time to welcome aboard 62,000 new lawn/snow guys !!!


Hey
Guys
Don't worry about the GM workers, most that I have talked to want nothing to do with that offer. They say after taxs they will only walk away with a new voucher worth 25k and 8 K cash. They are not lining up to leave the plants.

Regards Mike


----------



## Jason Pallas

I agree - and remember, last time around when everyone took the buyouts and ran out and got a truck and a Lazer - CREDIT WAS EASY TO GET. This time around I doubt you could get a weed whip financed - let alone a rider - unless your credit score is over 800.


----------



## GreenAcresFert

TheXpress2002;742705 said:


> After that buckle up.


 Thank god,...I was starting to worry


----------



## firelwn82

lawnprolawns;742709 said:


> Eh, I wont complain. That will free up some time for our "Spring Advertising Campaign"..


Speaking of advertising.... Which way do you guys think is the best way to go through with it? Does anyone have a website? How does that work out for you? I have 3k door hangers I'm gonna hand out this year when I get back from Mardi Gras so the last week of February. Anyone go that route? Also probably going to put flyers in the local paper. I guess what I'm saying is for the money whats the best option to get the word out? Thanks in advance


----------



## lawnprolawns

I'm getting a nice website made, flyers, postcards (small amount of direct mail), door hangers, some yard signs, lots of truck lettering.. and word of mouth.


----------



## terrapro

my website www.terraprolandscape.com cost me about $65 a year and i put it together myself through godaddy.com. i also have an ad in a local marketing book that runs me around $90 a month, it is just a little 1/8 page ad. these combined get more business than anything ive tried.

i use to pass out fliers and keep an ad in the local paper but both of those were running well over $150-200 a month and not doing jack squat. if i did get a call usally it was from someone looking for the lowest bidder. i would show up to a house for an estimate and there would be half a dozen contractors all standing around scratching their heads. 

i think having a stack of nice biz cards to hand out, lettering on trucks, and networking is probably the most effective ways to get business


----------



## Jason Pallas

I've found the website to be a nice thing to have - but don't really think we get a lot of business from it. In a year, we've probably got only a handful of estimate inquires from it. Maybe we're doing something wrong with it. It's also through GO Daddy. It's pretty affordable and easy to put together yourself.

http://www.jasonpallaslandscaping.com


----------



## terrapro

Jason Pallas;742808 said:


> I've found the website to be a nice thing to have - but don't really think we get a lot of business from it. In a year, we've probably got only a handful of estimate inquires from it. Maybe we're doing something wrong with it. It's also through GO Daddy. It's pretty affordable and easy to put together yourself.
> 
> http://www.jasonpallaslandscaping.com


i like your website jason! overall nice setup

you run a small organic farm? thats cool, do you sell your produce?


----------



## irlandscaper

Just got in from 8" of lake effect bullsh!t. Nobody got anything? Didnt quite until 9am either. Im ready for a nap...


----------



## Luther

flykelley;742741 said:


> Hey
> Guys
> Don't worry about the GM workers, most that I have talked to want nothing to do with that offer. They say after taxs they will only walk away with a new voucher worth 25k and 8 K cash. They are not lining up to leave the plants.
> 
> Regards Mike


What special talent do they have or offer that entitles them to get a damn thing. 

Unless you are in a position to receive some form of severance package, who else in the world is offered a red cent when one loses a job whether it be down sizing, lack of work, going out of business, job or department elimination or any other type of layoff?

You can bet many of them will be in competition with the smaller companies. It's too easy to get into to this business and they will continue to drive pricing down in the markets they go after.


----------



## Danhoe

I don't do any landscaping, I started my business in 2004, I do excavating, demolition, helical piers and water and sewer repairs and new services, including fire hydrant repairs by snow plow contractors (wish I was there for a picture of the last one) . I had a web site on Earthlink and the only hits I got was from family and friends. All my work is referral, which is nice so I have reference to talk to. One of my pipe salesman sells bridges so I get leads from him on piers and bridges. I get my name passed out by other suppliers. I have had only 2 no pays and the 2ND one is going to court in March. My phone number is the book and have got 3 phone calls from that with only 1 turning into a job. I don't even have my phone numbers on my trucks, just the name, dot number & city. In my eyes word of mouth is the way to go. Just my 2 cents. Dan


----------



## Eastside Eric

TCLA;742886 said:


> What special talent do they have or offer that entitles them to get a damn thing.
> 
> Unless you are in a position to receive some form of severance package, who else in the world is offered a red cent when one loses a job whether it be down sizing, lack of work, going out of business, job or department elimination or any other type of layoff?
> 
> .


Are you talking about the UAW or Politicians!!!LOL


----------



## Eastside Eric

Anybody use salt brine? Saw this on CL
http://detroit.craigslist.org/grd/1020577680.html


----------



## lawnprolawns

My partner tells me he gets phone calls all the time from the Yellow Pages. our ad started in July, so it'll be interesting to see what we get from that this Spring. There's always a lot of calls whenever it snows of course...


----------



## flykelley

TCLA;742886 said:


> What special talent do they have or offer that entitles them to get a damn thing.
> 
> Unless you are in a position to receive some form of severance package, who else in the world is offered a red cent when one loses a job whether it be down sizing, lack of work, going out of business, job or department elimination or any other type of layoff?
> 
> You can bet many of them will be in competition with the smaller companies. It's too easy to get into to this business and they will continue to drive pricing down in the markets they go after.


This is the companys way to rid themselves of a higher payed employee. Nobody said they were entitled to get a severance package, many business offer buy outs and buy downs all the time. If you worked for a large company and were offered one you just might take them up on the offer. Man don't beat a guy up for what is being offered to him to leave a company.

Regards Mike


----------



## magnatrac

I just want to say that when I made my comment about a flood of new lawn/snow guys I didn't want to start a debate ! If I was in their shoes with the option of getting a check to strart something new I would try it. We all got into this one way or another. I got into it because I thought it was fun. Funny what's fun when your 19 !!! I started in this venture 10 yrs. ago with my brother. I do wood floors( basic to high end custom/stairs) and he's a proff FF/Medic. Looking back this is the best thing I have ever done because the constuction buisness is dead !!! I almost made the leap to this full time a few yrs. ago. We have tried all kinds of things for fun/money. We make snow/ build mx tracks, and the latest is r/c car tracks !!! Look in the phone book there's tons of guys doing landscaping so we have tried different things. We have actually made money doing this ( fun work ) if times were better it could be a actual job. Anyways here is our little web site ( we are still adding the r/c stuff , that stuff is dirt sculpting "more like art" )
http://www.backyardtrack.com/

, shaun


----------



## lawnprolawns

Shaun, dude, have any tracks to ride in the area? I love MX, unfortunately broke my foot in 7 places in Oct, but I cant wait to get out and ride again. A bunch of us went out to Red Bud last summer, that was the best.

We snuck a Bobcat into the Edison power line fields and made a little track a few years ago, but it's nothing great. I'd love to have a real track in my backyard.

Just to throw this off topic a little more.. here's a pic from Red Bud.. that's my partner flyin' high!


----------



## magnatrac

lawnprolawns;743210 said:


> Shaun, dude, have any tracks to ride in the area? I love MX, unfortunately broke my foot in 7 places in Oct, but I cant wait to get out and ride again. A bunch of us went out to Red Bud last summer, that was the best.
> 
> We snuck a Bobcat into the Edison power line fields and made a little track a few years ago, but it's nothing great. I'd love to have a real track in my backyard.


 I wish I have only broke my ankle !!! Try brain surgoery( long story)wesport I will agree red bud is awsome it used to be better but MX is sooo much better than super cross.Red bud is the only place with drunk people at 8am. on a sundy morning !!! I sold my bike( 04 rm 250) for extra cash to get my new loader so I am bike less as of right now. We have gotten into the r/c stuff it's all the thrills with no spills !!! Married with a mortgage and a kid on the way the mx is a little more risky. I can crash a r/c car and still go to work on monday. I bought my first skid to play on mx tracks not to load salt/mulch !!! As far as a place to ride the pics of the mx style track is one we worked at in jackson. My brother just talked to the guy the other day and they are ready for spring. You can ride there for cheap. They had trouble with the neighbors, but the TWP. gave them the go ahead to operate. If you want I can get you thier info?

Here are a few pics of some R/C tracks. These are a ton of hand work but it's not too bad. Not quite as easy as sitting on a machine building an mx track . The again if it was easy everyone would do it !!!
http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=67775&highlight=r/c+car+track
http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=62414&highlight=r/c+car+track


----------



## lawnprolawns

Ah, the Extreme Sports Dome.. ask Carl about the idiot that went through his new wall at his old location.. that was me. I haven't been out to the new place yet.. looks pretty nice. '


Alright.. back to plowing.. wait.. there's no snow falling..


----------



## snow plowman

hay guys do any of u have a 10 bolt rear end 373 gears for a full size blazer ? that is good. lol . i know this is not the place for this but have to ask u guys thx


----------



## magnatrac

lawnprolawns;743253 said:


> Ah, the Extreme Sports Dome.. ask Carl about the idiot that went through his new wall at his old location.. that was me. I haven't been out to the new place yet.. looks pretty nice. '
> 
> Alright.. back to plowing.. wait.. there's no snow falling..


 If you do go and see the new r/c track we had NOTHING to do with that. The other partner in that venture insisted we do a dirt oval ( we're not in so cal.) and it flopped. They changed it on their own. Now it looks like the typical r/c track , crap ! I rode at carls old place and didn't care for it. The new track is huge!!! Carl lives down the street from my brother and stopped by to talk to us this summer that's how we got the job there. He saw us working at my bros. track and just wanted to say hi. Funny we already knew him from the walled lk. track!!!

, shaun


----------



## lawnprolawns

snow plowman;743265 said:


> hay guys do any of u have a 10 bolt rear end 373 gears for a full size blazer ? that is good. lol . i know this is not the place for this but have to ask u guys thx


I dont have one.. but have a guy that does a great job rebuilding rear ends if you want to go that route. It was much cheaper for me than getting one from a junk yard. All new gears, seals, bearings, etc.


----------



## brunosplace

TCLA;742886 said:


> What special talent do they have or offer that entitles them to get a damn thing.


The idea behind it, is to entice the higher seniority, higher paid employees to retire, and avoid having to lay off the younger, lower paid employees.


----------



## snow plowman

lawnprolawns;743280 said:


> I dont have one.. but have a guy that does a great job rebuilding rear ends if you want to go that route. It was much cheaper for me than getting one from a junk yard. All new gears, seals, bearings, etc.


i look into that to but this is for a friend and he dont have alot of $$$ but who do any more now a days


----------



## lawnprolawns

snow plowman;743644 said:


> i look into that to but this is for a friend and he dont have alot of $$$ but who do any more now a days


Right.. but like I said it was a lot cheaper than buying a used one.. about 400 less if I recall correctly. So that's the only other option i see unless you're hoping someone will give you one..payup


----------



## TheXpress2002

brunosplace;743442 said:


> The idea behind it, is to entice the higher seniority, higher paid employees to retire, and avoid having to lay off the younger, lower paid employees.


I have a good friend that graduated college last year and took a job for one of the big three. He worked there for 13 months they offered him a $60k buyout with addtional funds for schooling. He had 2 weeks to make the decision. In those two weeks lined up another job. He took the buyout and went back to school at night for his masters. Down payment on a house and masters being paid. He is laughing all the way to the bank.


----------



## lawnprolawns

firelwn82;742786 said:


> Speaking of advertising.... Which way do you guys think is the best way to go through with it? Does anyone have a website? How does that work out for you? I have 3k door hangers I'm gonna hand out this year when I get back from Mardi Gras so the last week of February. Anyone go that route? Also probably going to put flyers in the local paper. I guess what I'm saying is for the money whats the best option to get the word out? Thanks in advance


Here's where I'm at with our website at the moment, started it about 40 minutes ago so it's not real pretty yet! Our flyers, post cards, and other stuff all have a similar theme.


----------



## brunosplace

TheXpress2002;743667 said:


> I have a good friend that graduated college last year and took a job for one of the big three. He worked there for 13 months they offered him a $60k buyout with addtional funds for schooling. He had 2 weeks to make the decision. In those two weeks lined up another job. He took the buyout and went back to school at night for his masters. Down payment on a house and masters being paid. He is laughing all the way to the bank.


Must have been 2nd level or higher management, no way was he on the line, which is who GM made this offer to. One of my relatives was with FoMoCo as a Supervisor, after 14 years he was let go with 6 months pay as severance and a kick in the seat of the pants.


----------



## Milwaukee

Wow lucky my Dad still work at Ford he have 2 job. He is Supervisor and test engines. He tell me it hard than before.



I can't say how I am angry about this night outside so so cold that cause froze heat core in 79 F150. Try heat it fail so we end drove 25 miles to home with no heater. Notice my leather shoe are froze. Coolant we test rated for -30oF so today was -1oF so I am angry with coolant tester so we are go to store find good one. Worst if it was 80 miles trip.


----------



## Leisure Time LC

lawnprolawns;743687 said:


> Here's where I'm at with our website at the moment, started it about 40 minutes ago so it's not real pretty yet! Our flyers, post cards, and other stuff all have a similar theme.


Looks good


----------



## d&rlawncare

Anyone on here be interested in a DOT class before the new season starts up? Cargo securement, Carrier ID, License plate questions, CDL info, DOT numbers etc. With enough people and an agreed upon location the costs can be kept low. If we have a company on here that wants to sponser and has a shop with a yard big enough those interested in bringing there trucks and trailers/equipment for inspections could also do that. Also if you have CDL drivers or are a CDL driver/company there will be additional DOT mock company audits upon request, Drivers files/drug testing etc etc.


----------



## snow plowman

lawnprolawns;743666 said:


> Right.. but like I said it was a lot cheaper than buying a used one.. about 400 less if I recall correctly. So that's the only other option i see unless you're hoping someone will give you one..payup


yep that is a op but we can get a used one for 250$ we are just looking at all the ops we can get right now he has put 1000$ into this damn truck in the past week he use it has his plow truck and it eems like wen he get a cll to plow the blazr bracks before he gets out of the drive e cn find 3/4 ton axles all day long for a 100$ just not 1/2 ton he is not looking for any thing free i just told him i would ask on here cuz thare re some real good guys on here


----------



## Superior L & L

d&rlawncare;743880 said:


> Anyone on here be interested in a DOT class before the new season starts up? Cargo securement, Carrier ID, License plate questions, CDL info, DOT numbers etc. With enough people and an agreed upon location the costs can be kept low. If we have a company on here that wants to sponser and has a shop with a yard big enough those interested in bringing there trucks and trailers/equipment for inspections could also do that. Also if you have CDL drivers or are a CDL driver/company there will be additional DOT mock company audits upon request, Drivers files/drug testing etc etc.


Im interested


----------



## lawnprolawns

Superior L & L;743915 said:


> Im interested


Me too. Pretty sure our stuff is not DOT compliant... ooops.


----------



## Do It All Do It Right

how many people go get there liquid every storm from somewhere or do you have storage tanks and get it delivered


----------



## Mark Oomkes

jmkr02;743964 said:


> how many people go get there liquid every storm from somewhere or do you have storage tanks and get it delivered


I bought a nice little one a couple weeks ago. 

Added to my current storage rather nicely.

10,000 gallons


----------



## cgrappler135

jmkr02;743964 said:


> how many people go get there liquid every storm from somewhere or do you have storage tanks and get it delivered


I have been going and getting my tank filled after every storm since i got mine but next year i will definitly have a storage tank!


----------



## Bigmikesseasonal

cgrappler135;743975 said:


> I have been going and getting my tank filled after every storm since i got mine but next year i will definitly have a storage tank!


We have 4,550 gallons of storage! I'm gonna buy another 3,000 gal tank. Do yourself a favor and try to hold at least a min. of 6,000 gals if you want a pricing discount! I'm going to have 7,550.00 on hand, that way I have room for the larger order.

Any of you guys that are interested I have a line on some used storage tanks also I have a friend in Novi (Grandriver Between Beck Rd. & Taft) That is selling Michigan Calc. Chloride out of St.Louis Mi. This is a DEQ.monitered well checked once a month by DEQ & every two weeks by them! This product I have used over 8,550 gallons and it works very well!

If your in interested in liquid call Paul @ American Beauty Landscape 248-755-1590

Just my two cents, Mike


----------



## cgrappler135

Bigmikesseasonal;744040 said:


> We have 4,550 gallons of storage! I'm gonna buy another 3,000 gal tank. Do yourself a favor and try to hold at least a min. of 6,000 gals if you want a pricing discount! I'm going to have 7,550.00 on hand, that way I have room for the larger order.
> 
> Any of you guys that are interested I have a line on some used storage tanks also I have a friend in Novi (Grandriver Between Beck Rd. & Taft) That is selling Michigan Calc. Chloride out of St.Louis Mi. This is a DEQ.monitered well checked once a month by DEQ & every two weeks by them! This product I have used over 8,550 gallons and it works very well!
> 
> If your in interested in liquid call Paul @ American Beauty Landscape 248-755-1590
> 
> Just my two cents, Mike


What is the price per gallon from this place? Where i get my in taylor is from st.louis also and it is 40 cents per gallon.


----------



## Snowman19

d&rlawncare;743880 said:


> Anyone on here be interested in a DOT class before the new season starts up? Cargo securement, Carrier ID, License plate questions, CDL info, DOT numbers etc. With enough people and an agreed upon location the costs can be kept low. If we have a company on here that wants to sponser and has a shop with a yard big enough those interested in bringing there trucks and trailers/equipment for inspections could also do that. Also if you have CDL drivers or are a CDL driver/company there will be additional DOT mock company audits upon request, Drivers files/drug testing etc etc.


I am very interested, tell me when,where,time and i will be there.:salute:


----------



## Superior L & L

Bigmikesseasonal;744040 said:


> We have 4,550 gallons of storage! I'm gonna buy another 3,000 gal tank. Do yourself a favor and try to hold at least a min. of 6,000 gals if you want a pricing discount! I'm going to have 7,550.00 on hand, that way I have room for the larger order.
> 
> Any of you guys that are interested I have a line on some used storage tanks also I have a friend in Novi (Grandriver Between Beck Rd. & Taft) That is selling Michigan Calc. Chloride out of St.Louis Mi. This is a DEQ.monitered well checked once a month by DEQ & every two weeks by them! This product I have used over 8,550 gallons and it works very well!
> 
> If your in interested in liquid call Paul @ American Beauty Landscape 248-755-1590
> 
> Just my two cents, Mike


Still using that stuff?


----------



## Leisure Time LC

I pickup mine from Suburban Oil in Taylor after every storm for .40 cents a gallon and they are always there when it snows. Next year I will have storage tanks hopefully


----------



## lawnprolawns

Anyone else bored as heck?


----------



## Luther

You can come on by and help me with paperwork if you have nothing to do!


----------



## Mark Oomkes

TCLA;744280 said:


> You can come on by and help me with paperwork if you have nothing to do!


Only if you help me with mine first.


----------



## TheXpress2002

Just because I am bored out of my mind here is the latest and upcoming....

Do not expect to see highs in the upper 40's ALL and I mean ALL models will be busted and we will be lucky to see 42 though out this warm-up. Best chance will be Saturday to see highs in the 40's if the sun stays out all day. Secondly beginning Wednesday night we need to start watching for freezing rain/sleet at night. Longer range start to focus around the 12th for the precipitation to change back to snow and a very active and colder pattern. This looks kinds like January all over again within 4 days of the beginning of the month. We had temps moderate that first week and the first push came on the 8th. This is just shaping up to be one of those winters that I bet we get snow in April.


----------



## Superior L & L

On our 6:00pm news the weather dude said we have not seen the largest snow storm of the season yet!


----------



## Bigmikesseasonal

Superior L & L;744114 said:


> Still using that stuff?


Superior Paul, This is a different product than what I was using and its producing great results, we had it tested and its coming back at a ratio of 31%. Mike

Also to whom ever is interested I found 16" baffle balls for $ 11.00 Each 300 gallon tank takes 24 I will let you know how well they work next week, I should have them by Tues or Wed.


----------



## eatonpaving

lawnprolawns;744273 said:


> Anyone else bored as heck?


*not boring here, i have 2 nitro heli's and 2 electric that i fly, its a bit cold but it works for me, but i do want to get back to pushing snow....*


----------



## snow plowman

eatonpaving;744840 said:


> *not boring here, i have 2 nitro heli's and 2 electric that i fly, its a bit cold but it works for me, but i do want to get back to pushing snow....*


me to on the get back to pushing snow to


----------



## bigjeeping

snow plowman;744928 said:


> me to on the get back to pushing snow to


bump.


----------



## bigjeeping

bigjeeping;744934 said:


> bump.


had to post again for my 500.


----------



## flykelley

eatonpaving;744840 said:


> *not boring here, i have 2 nitro heli's and 2 electric that i fly, its a bit cold but it works for me, but i do want to get back to pushing snow....*


I have some equipment to fix this weekemd and then Im going flying myself.

Regards Mike


----------



## sefh

TheXpress2002;744476 said:


> Just because I am bored out of my mind here is the latest and upcoming....
> 
> Do not expect to see highs in the upper 40's ALL and I mean ALL models will be busted and we will be lucky to see 42 though out this warm-up. Best chance will be Saturday to see highs in the 40's if the sun stays out all day. Secondly beginning Wednesday night we need to start watching for freezing rain/sleet at night. Longer range start to focus around the 12th for the precipitation to change back to snow and a very active and colder pattern. This looks kinds like January all over again within 4 days of the beginning of the month. We had temps moderate that first week and the first push came on the 8th. This is just shaping up to be one of those winters that I bet we get snow in April.


Don't say that. I don't like snow in April. It's too hard on the equipment. That snow is heavy.


----------



## Luther

We all should know our biggest snows do come in March & April. We are not out of the woods by a long shot!


----------



## procut

Last I heard maybe a storm end of next week. Have been enjoying the time off to some extent, though.


----------



## MStine315

TCLA, not enough work in metro, lol? I almost drove off the road when I saw one of your trucks today in....Durand. Didn't know anyone knew where we were up here.


----------



## lawnprolawns

MStine315;745535 said:


> TCLA, not enough work in metro, lol? I almost drove off the road when I saw one of your trucks today in....Durand. Didn't know anyone knew where we were up here.


Uh oh.. TLCA is stepping on Superior's turf.. or should I say asphalt?

Weather sure was nice today. My buddy and I plowed a track out on the lake with the ATV and had some fun with that and a snowmobile. Now lets see some snow!


----------



## smoore45

procut;745530 said:


> Last I heard maybe a storm end of next week. Have been enjoying the time off to some extent, though.


Yeah, it is looking like we may need to watch out for Feb 12th-13th.


----------



## Scenic Lawnscape

smoore45;745673 said:


> Yeah, it is looking like we may need to watch out for Feb 12th-13th.


bring it

I have a disney trip I have to pay off


----------



## Superior L & L

A little off topic but.............................

No wonder Gm is doing so bad
Four local Gm plants are being handled by a Flint company, who was subbed by another flint company who was subbed by a Detroit company who was hired by the management company who was hired by GM........................

Four layers of people taking their piece of the pie with one doing the work

Plowing is so small to the higher up but im sure it goes on at every level of there supply chain


----------



## terrapro

smoore45;745673 said:


> Yeah, it is looking like we may need to watch out for Feb 12th-13th.


yeah. im bored of doing paperwork, i need a break. i have caught up on getting contracts and letters for the spring put together and sent out though.


----------



## magnatrac

Superior L & L;746042 said:


> A little off topic but.............................
> 
> No wonder Gm is doing so bad
> Four local Gm plants are being handled by a Flint company, who was subbed by another flint company who was subbed by a Detroit company who was hired by the management company who was hired by GM........................
> 
> Four layers of people taking their piece of the pie with one doing the work
> 
> Plowing is so small to the higher up but im sure it goes on at every level of there supply chain


 Sounds like the at&t mowing we did last summer. If you were the direct contact it probably pays good. All of those layers makes it take 4 times longer to get your money Lesson learned, I won't do that again .

,shaun


----------



## Luther

MStine315;745535 said:


> TCLA, not enough work in metro, lol? I almost drove off the road when I saw one of your trucks today in....Durand. Didn't know anyone knew where we were up here.


Please enlighten me sir.

What time and what kind of truck?


----------



## lawnprolawns

Superior L & L;746042 said:


> A little off topic but.............................
> 
> No wonder Gm is doing so bad
> Four local Gm plants are being handled by a Flint company, who was subbed by another flint company who was subbed by a Detroit company who was hired by the management company who was hired by GM........................
> 
> Four layers of people taking their piece of the pie with one doing the work
> 
> Plowing is so small to the higher up but im sure it goes on at every level of there supply chain


It's amazing what they get away with. You'd think someone would step in and put an end to this to try and save some $$, but it doesn't happen.


----------



## Luther

Superior L & L;746042 said:


> A little off topic but.............................
> 
> No wonder Gm is doing so bad
> Four local Gm plants are being handled by a Flint company, who was subbed by another flint company who was subbed by a Detroit company who was hired by the management company who was hired by GM........................
> 
> Four layers of people taking their piece of the pie with one doing the work
> 
> Plowing is so small to the higher up but im sure it goes on at every level of there supply chain


The contractor won't be the primary, a facilities management co will be in that role.

It does seem unnecessary and an easy way for them to cut costs, but that is how they roll.


----------



## CSC Contracting

XPRESS said it WILL snow on the 13th I think its his birthday...


----------



## MStine315

TCLA;746082 said:


> Please enlighten me sir.
> 
> What time and what kind of truck?


Uh, oh! Perhaps I've given away a secret? I'll pm you


----------



## Superior L & L

TCLA;746082 said:


> Please enlighten me sir.
> 
> What time and what kind of truck?


someone's in trouble !!! 



TCLA;746091 said:


> The contractor won't be the primary, a facilities management co will be in that role.
> 
> It does seem unnecessary and an easy way for them to cut costs, but that is how they roll.


Thats how they role, on our tax payers $$$$$
I'd be very happy to help, it could go JLL to Superior l & l


----------



## Metro Lawn

Anyone in need of a nice tailgate salter? I just bought this truck and I don't need the spreader. It is a very nice Western 1000 with swing away mount and control unit. Make me an offer. John (586) 563-3990


----------



## terrapro

TCLA;746082 said:


> Please enlighten me sir.
> 
> What time and what kind of truck?


lol...uh oh someones in trouble. dont you just love employees :crying:


----------



## lawnprolawns

I once gave a truck to a friend to drive and pass out flyers to some subdivisions right by my house. There should have been 10 miles on the truck tops, all the subs are within three miles of each other. 

He reset the trip odometer to show about 8 miles, but there were 110 more on the odometer. That was the last time I had him do anything..


----------



## Runner

Superior L & L;746042 said:


> A little off topic but.............................
> 
> No wonder Gm is doing so bad
> Four local Gm plants are being handled by a Flint company, who was subbed by another flint company who was subbed by a Detroit company who was hired by the management company who was hired by GM........................
> 
> Four layers of people taking their piece of the pie with one doing the work
> 
> Plowing is so small to the higher up but im sure it goes on at every level of there supply chain


But the guy WE know for doing them, makes ALOT of money from them... He is a gambler...a dice roller - high risk. This is one of the reasons he makes what he does. He pays out around a quarter mil. for his salt ahead of time for these places, then doesn't collect on his services until 6 -9 months after. Now, on that basis,...with what is going on with GM...on the brink of bankruptcy protection, I know *I* sure wouldn't want to be in that position!


----------



## alternative

*Metro*

Nice Ford John, are you gonna paint it RED?


----------



## Milwaukee

Metro Lawn;746126 said:


> Anyone in need of a nice tailgate salter? I just bought this truck and I don't need the spreader. It is a very nice Western 1000 with swing away mount and control unit. Make me an offer. John (586) 563-3990


Is that was on craiglist few days ago

I am sure you happy with that F250 HD


----------



## snow_man_48045

Superior L & L;744576 said:


> On our 6:00pm news the weather dude said we have not seen the largest snow storm of the season yet!


As long as it is dry light snow I am game. Heavy wet cement more than 3-4 inches just beats everyone and the equipment up..........


----------



## magnatrac

Ok all this talk of winter not being over yet and I can't help but think it was 50 today I looked at the accu weather 15 day and it was depressing. I don't know anything about forecasting but reading that was a bummer. The other day it looked like it wasn't going to get as warm as predicted this next week but now they are saying upper 40's a few days next week. I can't help but remember feb of 2000. We had tons of snow and then it was done. I know were probably not done but my road is a muddy mess and all of the snow looks dirty. I think it's time for a fresh coat !!! Ok i'm done venting ,continue on


,shaun


----------



## magnatrac

I know I was the last one to post but I just got back from picking up dinner and I passed some harleys on the road. Of course they were the more hardcore type ( handle bars taller than their helmets) but road bikes in feb !!! Still a little too much salt on the roads for me.

,shaun


----------



## Jason Pallas

Metro Lawn;746126 said:


> Anyone in need of a nice tailgate salter? I just bought this truck and I don't need the spreader. It is a very nice Western 1000 with swing away mount and control unit. Make me an offer. John (586) 563-3990


Hey is that the truck off of Craig'sList that was owned by a guy that works for Grosse Pointe Shell? If so, I've got a funny story about it.


----------



## snow_man_48045

magnatrac;746503 said:


> I know I was the last one to post but I just got back from picking up dinner and I passed some harleys on the road. Of course they were the more hardcore type ( handle bars taller than their helmets) but road bikes in feb !!! Still a little too much salt on the roads for me.
> 
> ,shaun


Yep saw a tool in Down Town Mount Clemens on his bike also splashing threw salt


----------



## MStine315

I have a set of skid steer tires for sale if anyone's interested.... 20 min. west of Flint

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=78848


----------



## procut

snow_man_48045;746661 said:


> Yep saw a tool in Down Town Mount Clemens on his bike also splashing threw salt


No joke, I saw a guy driving down the highway with his convetable top down this afternoon. Some people are stupid.


----------



## Luther

Crazy ice veins living at 36 degrees!

Moist areas ok, but double check the wet areas. Might be surprised the amount of ice found well above the freezing mark! Churches & med buildings this morning. 

Come on back old man winter...there's still plenty of time left.


----------



## sefh

This is depressing. Start of February and I'm drinking a cup of coffee looking at my grass??? When is there going to be more snow??? It's Michigan and February where's the snow?


----------



## 2FAST4U

I got to say that this has been a nice break, I've gotten all the estimates done and started on my contrats for the returning customers, going out ice fishing in a little bit, and I'm going to ask for just two more week ends with no snow. Next weekend and the last weekend of the 28th, Just want to ride the sled two more time's. But If old man winter(hey wonder if he got a hot daughter?) come's back I'll be happy I'm ready for some snow.


----------



## sefh

Just needing to hit my 300th post.


----------



## Metro Lawn

Jason Pallas;746604 said:


> Hey is that the truck off of Craig'sList that was owned by a guy that works for Grosse Pointe Shell? If so, I've got a funny story about it.


Jason,
Yep, I bought it from Doug over at Pointe Towing.


----------



## smoore45

Jason Pallas;746604 said:


> Hey is that the truck off of Craig'sList that was owned by a guy that works for Grosse Pointe Shell? If so, I've got a funny story about it.


Well, now you've got to share it with all of us!


----------



## Danhoe

I am happy for this break, It was getting old moving my hoe back and forth from Allen Park to Ann Arbor, now the DEQ is on me about mud on the road, all I got to say is gin & beer it. Dan


----------



## CSC Contracting

Piles are getting smaller.


----------



## CSC Contracting

checking signature


----------



## magnatrac

Well after today all of the snow is off the shaded parts of my roof so now I guess it's time to get the x- mas lights off the house. They have been half frozen in ice since dec. Channel 7 said we could hit 60 on tuesday:crying: Dont get me wrong that will feel nice but rather deprssing since it's feb. So much for our la nina money makerpayup Looking on the bright side salt should be easier to come by !!!


,shaun


----------



## lawnprolawns

hmmm we might need to switch over to lawnsite and start talking about spring clean-ups with this weather. 

i was tempted to wear shorts today.. sure didn't need anything more than a t-shirt.


----------



## Jason Pallas

Metro Lawn;746828 said:


> Jason,
> Yep, I bought it from Doug over at Pointe Towing.


It's no huge story. Just that I knew about a half a dozen guys that were hot after that truck and were really bummed they didn't get it. As a matter of fact, I heard that Doug was getting a call on the truck every ten minutes. After he sold it to you - I heard from a friend that his phone was still blowing up - so, his boss gave him a half hour off work so that he could get to a computer and take the ad off of Craigslist so that they could all get some work done.

No big story - just thought it was funny that so many people were hot after that truck - musta been a real deal.


----------



## Milwaukee

if he have web counter on his ad I am sure there would be 1,000 view per day.


----------



## lawnprolawns

Jason Pallas;747405 said:


> It's no huge story. Just that I knew about a half a dozen guys that were hot after that truck and were really bummed they didn't get it. As a matter of fact, I heard that Doug was getting a call on the truck every ten minutes. After he sold it to you - I heard from a friend that his phone was still blowing up - so, his boss gave him a half hour off work so that he could get to a computer and take the ad off of Craigslist so that they could all get some work done.
> 
> No big story - just thought it was funny that so many people were hot after that truck - musta been a real deal.


Some of my friends that worked at a powersports dealership pulled a prank on a co-worker.. put a fake CL ad up about a motorcycle for sale for 1000 bucks, saying he desperately needed the money, etc. I guess his phone was blowing up alllll day.


----------



## Scenic Lawnscape

all this time off and warm weather, is going to come back and put a hurting on peoples check books in a few weeks. They think that its nice out side and they arent having to pay for snow removal, watch we are going to get slammed with snow

Its murphy's law Bad for them good for us


----------



## lawnprolawns

Good. I need some $$$. I'd take a few more good storms and plenty of salting!


----------



## procut

lawnprolawns;747446 said:


> Some of my friends that worked at a powersports dealership pulled a prank on a co-worker.. put a fake CL ad up about a motorcycle for sale for 1000 bucks, saying he desperately needed the money, etc. I guess his phone was blowing up alllll day.


While we're talking about this kind of thing...

I remember a few years back I stumbled accross a killer deal on a truck in the local paper's classifieds, so I called on it. I just got an answering machine recording that said, "If you're calling about the pick-up truck for sale, it's been sold, thanks." Phone must have been ringing off the hook.

Also, I had a help wanted ad in the local paper a while back looking for someone to work part-time, about 15-20 hrs. per week. I made the mistake of putting my cell phone number down to call for more info. After a day I was about ready to throw my phone off a bridge, I swear I must have got 20 phone calls in one day.


----------



## lawnprolawns

Never ever ever ever put a help wanted ad on craigslist. I had one up for 30 minutes about a month ago and I'm still getting calls from it. And.. they're not good calls. They're calls from people with no car that life an hour away.


----------



## procut

^ Yeah, I've heard that before. In the story above, as I recall, it was mostly retired guys hoping they could come in a day or two a week and do nothing but ride their a$$ on a mower.

This is kind of off topic, but what is the best way to have potential employees contact you? I have a feeling that if/when I post any help wanted ads this spring there will probably be a lot of responses given the current job market. I thought of just putting a fax # or e-mail, but not everyone has a resume to send or access to a fax or computer. Whats a good method?


----------



## lawnprolawns

I'd do email, possibly set up an account just for that in case you get a lot of junk. I had 20 or 30 people send me electronic resumes..


----------



## Leisure Time LC

I have used the e-mail method and it worked pretty good. You can screen them by looking at them at your leisure... I have also emailed applicants an application. I hate the phone


----------



## terrapro

procut;747578 said:


> ^
> This is kind of off topic, but what is the best way to have potential employees contact you? I have a feeling that if/when I post any help wanted ads this spring there will probably be a lot of responses given the current job market. * I thought of just putting a fax # or e-mail, but not everyone has a resume to send or access to a fax or computer*. Whats a good method?


if they cant figure out or dont have the means to get to a local library or staples do you really want them working for you


----------



## sefh

I set up a secondary email account through yahoo or google and have them send it to that. Just don't forget about it and make sure you check it.


----------



## Metro Lawn

Jason Pallas;747405 said:


> It's no huge story. Just that I knew about a half a dozen guys that were hot after that truck and were really bummed they didn't get it. As a matter of fact, I heard that Doug was getting a call on the truck every ten minutes. After he sold it to you - I heard from a friend that his phone was still blowing up - so, his boss gave him a half hour off work so that he could get to a computer and take the ad off of Craigslist so that they could all get some work done.
> 
> No big story - just thought it was funny that so many people were hot after that truck - musta been a real deal.


Yeah, it was a good deal. You gotta know this if I buy a Ford....rofl


----------



## Superior L & L

Metro Lawn;747759 said:


> . You gotta know this if I buy a Ford....rofl


and the wrong color !!


----------



## TheXpress2002

Well here is the rest of the week. Thursday morning looks interesting look for the high temps to be met at about 1am with temps drastically falling. It will start as rain overnight changing to sleet and freezing rain the finally to snow thoughout the day. There is not a concern for snow accumulation but there will be a concern for the freezing of the water that has melted along with the sleet and freezing rain falling. Hopefully a salting or squirtin. Then Saturday watch for a system moving accross the Ohio Valley. This one may clip the southern counties with some accumulation. After that winter comes roaring back.

Does this week here remind anyone of the last week of December and first week of January. I sat outside on December 27th at 7pm when it was 64 degrees out. After Wednesday there is still 15 days left in February, and I can't wait.


----------



## firelwn82

Well that blows big Donkey balls!!!! I'll be in Louisiana at Mardi Gras. I hope the guys I have set up can pull it off, cause I'm not comin back!!! HA HA


----------



## eatonpaving

*i have logged 100 flight hours so i could use some snow......oh, the big one is my snow blower at home...*


----------



## eatonpaving

*let it snow...*


----------



## magnatrac

TheXpress2002;748022 said:


> Well here is the rest of the week. Thursday morning looks interesting look for the high temps to be met at about 1am with temps drastically falling. It will start as rain overnight changing to sleet and freezing rain the finally to snow thoughout the day. There is not a concern for snow accumulation but there will be a concern for the freezing of the water that has melted along with the sleet and freezing rain falling. Hopefully a salting or squirtin. Then Saturday watch for a system moving accross the Ohio Valley. This one may clip the southern counties with some accumulation. After that winter comes roaring back.
> 
> Does this week here remind anyone of the last week of December and first week of January. I sat outside on December 27th at 7pm when it was 64 degrees out. After Wednesday there is still 15 days left in February, and I can't wait.


 Well as far as temps it's like dec. ,but there was lots to do with the holidays. I was able to keep busy,this is just boring !!! I did get called to clear off a cutomers walks (plow only job) as they are having guests over tonight. I had to break out the coal shovel but it was an easy $75 !!!

,shaun


----------



## procut

Express - thanks for the update. Glad to hear winter is going to be returning.


----------



## lawnprolawns

It better be returning. I didn't buy another truck for it to sit in the back yard until next year!


----------



## terrapro

lawnprolawns;748647 said:


> It better be returning. I didn't buy another truck for it to sit in the back yard until next year!


so thats why it quit snowing, you just had to go buy a new truck!


----------



## firelwn82

ha ha yep its all his fault. Everyone should look and glare at him now.... ha ha


----------



## cgrappler135

Did anyone else have to go salt at all? 3 of my accounts were ice rinks. Roads were pretty ****** too.


----------



## TheXpress2002

cgrappler135;748827 said:


> Did anyone else have to go salt at all? 3 of my accounts were ice rinks. Roads were pretty ****** too.


No, but when driving to breakfast the BOSS almost met the back end of the 02-06 school bus for Plymouth Canton. We were only going 20mph. I had to drop my blade to stop. The driver was trying to stop so hard I thought she was going to flip the bus on its side.


----------



## lawnprolawns

firelwn82;748764 said:


> ha ha yep its all his fault. Everyone should look and glare at him now.... ha ha




By the way, I love rain in February. Also... I saw a Wayno Co. truck plowing shoulders yesterday.. maybe I should go work for them...lol


----------



## smoore45

cgrappler135;748827 said:


> Did anyone else have to go salt at all? 3 of my accounts were ice rinks. Roads were pretty ****** too.


I didn't salt today, but I had to spot salt yesterday morning (22 degrees). I don't believe it got colder than 37 degrees last night in my neck of the woods.


----------



## firelwn82

lawnprolawns;748872 said:


> By the way, I love rain in February. Also... I saw a Wayno Co. truck plowing shoulders yesterday.. maybe I should go work for them...lol


ha ha. Maybe we all should


----------



## TheXpress2002

Lil update on Saturday. I am suprised that no one is forecasting snow for the southern counties. All models show the low pressure moving through Ohio. It shows estimates of 1-3 inches. Keep an eye beginning Saturday morning thoughout the day.


----------



## eatonpaving

*anybody need a plow for a bobcat, *


----------



## sefh

TheXpress2002;749077 said:


> Lil update on Saturday. I am suprised that no one is forecasting snow for the southern counties. All models show the low pressure moving through Ohio. It shows estimates of 1-3 inches. Keep an eye beginning Saturday morning thoughout the day.


Let's hope your right. Hopefully it hits.


----------



## Bigmikesseasonal

*Baffle balls*

Hey guys here is a photo of the baffle balls I purchased for my liquid tank! Once i get them installed I will post my findings ! I have posted the pics under the building a liquid deicer thread! Mike


----------



## terrapro

Bigmikesseasonal;749216 said:


> Hey guys here is a photo of the baffle balls I purchased for my liquid tank! Once i get them installed I will post my findings ! I have posted the pics under the building a liquid deicer thread! Mike


link....
http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=72571&page=15


----------



## Plow Dude

I was down at Channel 4 in Detroit today working on one of their masts for a news van. After me and my buddy were done, we sat in on the news which included Chuck Gadica doing the weather. It was pretty cool. Not very glamorous at all and not what I ever pictured. Still interesting though.


----------



## Lawn Vet

Plow Dude;749247 said:


> I was down at Channel 4 in Detroit today working on one of their masts for a news van. After me and my buddy were done, we sat in on the news which included Chuck Gadica doing the weather. It was pretty cool. Not very glamorous at all and not what I ever pictured. Still interesting though.


How many times did he shake his magic 8 ball before going on the air?


----------



## Plow Dude

Paul Gross who is another one of the weather men wrote down a list of websites that he uses to predict the weather. I haven't had a chance to look at them yet, but everyone who worked there is very nice.


----------



## lawnprolawns

Do they have a red phone with "Xpress" written on it by any chance? 

Also.. how many of you have actually had issues with "slip and fall" incidents at your accounts? I know people always talk about it, but has anyone ever been sued, taken to court, had to have insurance pay on anything? What was the final outcome?


----------



## procut

lawnprolawns;749611 said:


> Also.. how many of you have actually had issues with "slip and fall" incidents at your accounts? I know people always talk about it, but has anyone ever been sued, taken to court, had to have insurance pay on anything? What was the final outcome?


No, not personally.


----------



## bigjeeping

lawnprolawns;749611 said:


> how many of you have actually had issues with "slip and fall" incidents at your accounts?


The first year of servicing one of my commercials I got a phone call... "Can you guys salt heavy.. the owner slipped and fell in the lot this morning.... we like salt a lot"

Needless to say I made the proper accommodations... and this is my 4th year with them!

That is the only slip and fall I have ever run into.


----------



## Luther

lawnprolawns;749611 said:


> Also.. how many of you have actually had issues with "slip and fall" incidents at your accounts? I know people always talk about it, but has anyone ever been sued, taken to court, had to have insurance pay on anything? What was the final outcome?


Yes, yes, yes and yes. Outcomes vary.....if it's a 68yo female in front of a Wayne county jury you're screwed even if you did everything perfect! Others get settled by your carrier no matter how you object (without going to court). Others try contacting you directly and want a payout before they retain a lawyer. They are all out there, just waiting to pounce on you.

Plenty of hungry lawyers ready to take on any case........ya see the bad economy affects them also. These people (lawyers) have big houses, cottages, cars and planes that need to be paid for. They will aggressively go after you. It's how they make their living.

Actually I have a deposition today for one. An "gentleman" who "fell" on one of the day time/day long storms we had a few weeks back.

It's not one that you do for us Mike so I won't involve you on this one. I suppose we could pretend it's your site so you can get your feet wet and see how your carrier performs if you wish.


----------



## lawnprolawns

TCLA;749694 said:


> It's not one that you do for us Mike so I won't involve you on this one. I suppose we could pretend it's your site so you can get your feet wet and see how your carrier performs if you wish.


Jim, I'll pass on that, thanks though.  I'm mainly wondering because I talked to a friend that has a friend who owns all sorts of apartment complexes and office buildings and she said make sure if you bid this you have a lot of insurance, they're taken to court often in the winter for slip and falls. Maybe their current guy sucks, or maybe they dont want to pay for good service. I dont know enough about it now.. I'll find out later this week.

Seriously, if I was a judge, I'd say shove it to all the people that try to sue for slip and falls. It's Michigan we have winters with snow and ice, learn to walk. I cant count how many times I've fallen in winter, I never think anything of it. I just tell myself to learn to walk. Oh well, greedy idiots.


----------



## bigjeeping

Im really praying for snow Sat! Not only for some revenue.. but also because I'm in a sticky situation with the ladies.. I would love to just pass on Vday this year!!


----------



## lawnprolawns

bigjeeping;749791 said:


> Im really praying for snow Sat! Not only for some revenue.. but also because I'm in a sticky situation with the ladies.. I would love to just pass on Vday this year!!


Haha... I suppose I wouldn't mind passing either. I kind of hope we can salt tonight.. doesn't look like a real good chance though.


----------



## smoore45

bigjeeping;749791 said:


> Im really praying for snow Sat! Not only for some revenue.. but also because I'm in a sticky situation with the ladies.. I would love to just pass on Vday this year!!


LOL, reason number 287465 "why we plow". (There was another thread on this.)

The ground has been warm for a few days, so even if it does drop to 30, I don't think anything will stick or freeze for that matter. It's still looking like we could get some snow on Saturday, although nobody seems to be forcasting it?!?


----------



## Lawn Vet

bigjeeping;749791 said:


> I'm in a sticky situation with *THE LADIES*.. I would love to just pass on Vday this year!!


People always seem to remind me that no matter how bad things are at home another woman is never a good idea. Thanks for that reminder BTW. I need them as often as possible!


----------



## TheXpress2002

smoore45;749817 said:


> LOL, reason number 287465 "why we plow". (There was another thread on this.)
> 
> The ground has been warm for a few days, so even if it does drop to 30, I don't think anything will stick or freeze for that matter. It's still looking like we could get some snow on Saturday, although nobody seems to be forcasting it?!?


Actually thats not true with the ground temps. Look what happened just when it was 37 degrees out the other day everythigng was a rink because the ground temps are still below freezing....follow the link and the observation stations report soil temps at different locations and different depths...

http://www.crh.noaa.gov/dtx/maps.php


----------



## smoore45

TheXpress2002;749857 said:


> Actually thats not true with the ground temps. Look what happened just when it was 37 degrees out the other day everythigng was a rink because the ground temps are still below freezing....follow the link and the observation stations report soil temps at different locations and different depths...
> 
> http://www.crh.noaa.gov/dtx/maps.php


Interesting. I guess I realized that the ground would still be frozen, I just thought that the asphalt and concrete retain some of the warmth. Maybe the frozen ground underneath keeps them cool?

Any more thoughts on Saturday?


----------



## Allor Outdoor

According to Paul Gross there might be a few flurries tonight and the southern counties might see a few inches Saturday night
Xpress is there any chance that the northern counties see anything out of this on Saturday night??


----------



## lawnprolawns

My friend called earlier and told me there were trucks out in Wixom and Novi doing leaf clean ups, blowers, mowers, vacs, all covered with shredded leaves. With plows on the front of the trucks of course.. 

Please tell me I'm not the only one sitting at home..


----------



## Leisure Time LC

lawnprolawns;749940 said:


> My friend called earlier and told me there were trucks out in Wixom and Novi doing leaf clean ups, blowers, mowers, vacs, all covered with shredded leaves. With plows on the front of the trucks of course..
> 
> Please tell me I'm not the only one sitting at home..


If it makes you feel any better, I am at home as well


----------



## TheXpress2002

Allor Outdoor;749905 said:


> According to Paul Gross there might be a few flurries tonight and the southern counties might see a few inches Saturday night
> Xpress is there any chance that the northern counties see anything out of this on Saturday night??


I honestly dont think so. The GFS DGEX and NAM have showed the exact same thing for the past 3 days. I think it will be the southern counties seeing all the action; south of 96. This will be a 1-3 inch snowfall beginning Saturday morning ending late Saturday night.

After that look for something mid-week


----------



## Runner

All we have coming up here is less than 1/2" expected. Combined with our warmer pavement temps now, and it warming right back up to 36, it won't be here long. depending on what's out there, it might be a light salting at best. We could go out and do that any time tonight, actually.
Xpress,...I looked all over the noaa website for soil temps in our areas, but was unable to find it. When I used the search feature of the site, it brought up a few previous links like from years ago. Can you please tell me how I can find this? This would be so helpful to know. Thanks.


----------



## terrapro

lawnprolawns;749940 said:


> My friend called earlier and told me there were trucks out in Wixom and Novi doing leaf clean ups, blowers, mowers, vacs, all covered with shredded leaves. With plows on the front of the trucks of course..
> 
> Please tell me I'm not the only one sitting at home..


i do not have any on the schedule yet or else i would probably be doing some. usally i dont see any contracts back until march.

plus the mowers would just be tearing the turf up anyway?! i know i sink a couple inches into the turf just walking out to get the mail.


----------



## TheXpress2002

Runner;750021 said:


> All we have coming up here is less than 1/2" expected. Combined with our warmer pavement temps now, and it warming right back up to 36, it won't be here long. depending on what's out there, it might be a light salting at best. We could go out and do that any time tonight, actually.
> Xpress,...I looked all over the noaa website for soil temps in our areas, but was unable to find it. When I used the search feature of the site, it brought up a few previous links like from years ago. Can you please tell me how I can find this? This would be so helpful to know. Thanks.


The link was posted 5 posts ago


----------



## TheXpress2002

Here is the latest from NWS...

THE MODELS ARE COMING TO A BETTER CONSENSUS REGARDING THE SHORTWAVE
MOVING THROUGH THE CENTRAL GREAT LAKES LATE FRIDAY NIGHT AND INTO
SATURDAY. ALTHOUGH THE NAM IS A BIT SLOWER REGARDING THE PROGRESSION
OF THIS SHORTWAVE...THE GFS AND ECMWF MODELS ARE A BIT MORE
PROGRESSIVE WITH THE SHORTWAVE BY ABOUT 6 HOURS. DESPITE THE TIMING
DIFFERENCES THE MODELS AGREE ON FOCUSING AN AREA OF SNOW ACROSS THE
SOUTHERN CWA DURING THIS PERIOD AS THE SURFACE LOW PASSES THROUGH
THE OHIO VALLEY. WITH HIGH PRESSURE ACROSS HUDSON BAY PROVIDING DRY
NORTHEASTERLY FLOW...THE GRADIENT OF SNOWFALL AMOUNTS WILL BE RATHER
TIGHT. GIVEN THE BEST CHANCE FOR SEVERAL INCHES OF ACCUMULATING SNOW
WILL BE ACROSS THE SOUTHERN 4 COUNTIES WILL BRING THE 50 POPS UP
INTO THESE COUNTIES. WITH THE LIMITED MOISTURE AVAILABLE TO THIS
SYSTEM AND THE LOW FIGHTING THE DRY FEED FROM THE HIGH TO THE
NORTH...ONLY 1 TO 3 INCHES OF SNOW IS EXPECTED WITH THIS SYTEM AT
THIS TIME.

HIGH PRESSURE BUILDS IN BEHIND THE DEPARTING LOW ON SUNDAY AS
SEASONAL TEMPERATURES CONTINUE FOR THE CENTRAL GREAT LAKES WITH DRY
WEATHER THROUGH THE EARLY PART OF NEXT WEEK. ANOTHER LOW PRESSURE
SYSTEM BRING THE CHANCE FOR MORE SNOW BY THE MIDDLE OF THE WEEK.
WHILE BOTH THE ECMWF AND GFS BRING A WEAK LOW PRESSURE SYSTEM
THROUGH THE OHIO VALLEY THAT PHASES WITH A STRONG NOREASTER TO THE
EAST OF THE APPALACHIANS...THERE ARE DIFFERENCES IN HOW FAST THIS
PHASING OCCURS WHICH AFFECTS THE AMOUNT OF SNOW THE CWA WILL GET.
THE ECMWF IS SLOWER TO PHASE THE SYSTEMS...BRINGING MORE SNOW TO THE
AREA ON WEDNESDAY WITH A DEEPER 500 MB TROUGH PASSING THROUGH THE
CENTRAL GREAT LAKES. THE FASTER GFS JUST BRUSHES THE SOUTHERN HALF
TUESDAY NIGHT WITH A MUCH FLATTER 500 MB TROUGH PASSING THROUGH THE
OHIO VALLEY. DESPITE THE MODEL VARIABILITY WILL PUT A BLANKET CHANCE
IN ACROSS THE CWA GIVEN THE DYNAMICS ASSOCIATED WITH THE SHORTWAVE
PASSING THROUGH THE REGION.

*They must be looking at plowsite for their forecasts*


----------



## magnatrac

Jerry on 7 said something about snow during the 6 o clock news. I wasn't paying attention so I am waiting for him to come on again. I checked accu weather and their map is kind of funny. The area in white says '' plowable'' and the grey are says " nusance" . I thought it was funny becasue thats how we all look at it !!!

,shaun


----------



## procut

I don't know if anyone else has noticed, but there have been a couple threads in the Ice Managment forum saying Angelo's is selling salt for $99 and $89/ton. This seemed a little too good to be true. Since Angelo's isn't in my neck of the woods, could someone confirm this or not.

Thanks!


----------



## sefh

Well Xpress your a genius. I do remember you tell us to look out for some snow this weekend, I'm glad the snow will be back. It sucks seeing grass in February!!!!!!


----------



## Allor Outdoor

procut;750389 said:


> I don't know if anyone else has noticed, but there have been a couple threads in the Ice Managment forum saying Angelo's is selling salt for $99 and $89/ton. This seemed a little too good to be true. Since Angelo's isn't in my neck of the woods, could someone confirm this or not.
> 
> Thanks!


I can confirm that I received a fax from Angelo's earlier this week saying that they had "white" salt for $99/ton.

I also recall something on the fax saying that they were delivering it.

I am unsure if they have any restrictions on it like they did earlier this year or not...


----------



## procut

Allor Outdoor;750436 said:


> I can confirm that I received a fax from Angelo's earlier this week saying that they had "white" salt for $99/ton.
> 
> I also recall something on the fax saying that they were delivering it.
> 
> I am unsure if they have any restrictions on it like they did earlier this year or not...


Why I'll be, guess it's the law of supply and demand at it's finest.


----------



## lawnprolawns

If anyone is interested in truck decals or yard signs, I'm buying a vinyl cutter this week to do my stuff, and would love to keep it cuttin to try and pay it off. PM me if you're looking for either of the two, I'll try to save you some $$.


----------



## Runner

TheXpress2002;750086 said:


> The link was posted 5 posts ago


Ok. I was thinking there would be something on there that would tell our area specific (like put in our city), but it just tells a few other areas. Thanks, though...I appreciate it.


----------



## terrapro

lawnprolawns;750477 said:


> If anyone is interested in truck decals or yard signs, I'm buying a vinyl cutter this week to do my stuff, and would love to keep it cuttin to try and pay it off. PM me if you're looking for either of the two, I'll try to save you some $$.


what kind of prices are you talking? i can get plain jane lettering cut and put on both doors for $80-90(depends on how busy they are)

i do need to letter a truck, maybe two so let me know when you figure out your prices.


----------



## TheXpress2002

UPDATE:

No change to Saturday's track and snowfall rate southern 4 counties 1-3 inches of snow. Highest totals west and south of the city. 

There is a stark development with Tuesday/Wednesday This needs to be watched closely. The streams are showing to phase much earlier west of us providing us with a "you know what" Again this can change seeing that we are still 6 days out but the looks of the "you know what" is quite impressive. Unfortunately it will be horrible timing with at least a 16 hour duration. This is mother nature saying she is not done by far with this season.

(I don't want to jinx this one)


----------



## lawnprolawns

terrapro;750626 said:


> what kind of prices are you talking? i can get plain jane lettering cut and put on both doors for $80-90(depends on how busy they are)
> 
> i do need to letter a truck, maybe two so let me know when you figure out your prices.


I will try to get some prices for people by Monday. I need to figure out materials and everything first. I've cut and installed vinyl before, just haven't bought it or sold it.


----------



## Milwaukee

Just got this email.



Frost Law Weight Restrictions

DATE: February 12, 2009
SUBJECT: Seasonal Weight Restrictions
Effective 6 AM Friday, February 13, 2009, the Genesee County Road Commission will place seasonal weight and speed restrictions on all county roads within Genesee County. These restrictions will remain in effect indefinitely.
When spring weight restrictions are in effect on frost-restricted routes, axle loadings are reduced by 25 percent on rigid-based roads and 35 percent on flexible-based roads. Most restricted county roads reduce axle loading by 35 percent. Speed limits on frost restricted routes are reduced to 35 mph for every vehicle over 10,000 lbs. gross weight.
No truck, tractor or tractor with trailer, or any combination of such vehicles with a gross weight, loaded or unloaded, in excess of 5,000 pounds shall exceed a speed of 50 miles per hour on highways or streets or 55 miles per hour on freeways. Speed shall be reduced to 35 miles per hour where reduced loadings are being enforced during the period of seasonal weight restrictions.


----------



## terrapro

lawnprolawns;750658 said:


> I will try to get some prices for people by Monday. I need to figure out materials and everything first. I've cut and installed vinyl before, just haven't bought it or sold it.


to give you an idea for a ball park figure i have priced them out on the net with delivery for no more than $50 and have been as low as $35 but i questioned the quality. that was for just basic white lettering for business name, location, phone number, and usdot# no more than 3 inches tall per letter


----------



## lawnprolawns

I take back my statement about leaf cleanups in February. I'm now going to go fire up the Redmax's and grab the rakes. No joke..


----------



## TheXpress2002

lawnprolawns;750708 said:


> I take back my statement about leaf cleanups in February. I'm now going to go fire up the Redmax's and grab the rakes. No joke..


What a suck up. Were you the kid with an apple for your teacher............Just kidding and giving you a hard time. I did the same thing last year for one of my condo complexes because the "other" company lost the snow contract and never showed up for the leaf clean-up.

BTW you dont need your Redmax the 30 mph winds should take care of that for you....lol


----------



## Lawn Vet

TheXpress2002;750712 said:


> BTW you dont need your Redmax the 30 mph winds should take care of that for you....lol


Yeah, just get your butterfly nets out 

I suppose I should be working stead of drinkin!!! he hee


----------



## GreenAcresFert

Lawn Vet;750811 said:


> I suppose I should be working stead of drinkin!!! he hee


 God bless you guys with your spring clean ups..... I just do fert, so I'll be drinking for another month.  I do like that everything melted and dried up, I hope its like this in mid march so I can pull the Z out.


----------



## cgrappler135

Well with all the snow cover gone we took down 4 20-25' trees yesterday for the 1st job of the year. Besides snow that is!!! And it really seemed like alot more work than snow plowing thats for sure. I will take a few more saltings and plows before we gotta get back into landscaping. Even though it was nice to do a little spring time job in Feb.


----------



## magnatrac

Did anyone else loose power today. Mine went out at 5 this morning. I actually had floor work today so it was a nice reason to leave the house. I came back on some time this afternoon. I did see a few guys trying to do clean ups in bloomfield. It didn't look like fun with the wind blowing. 

Lawnpros if your cutting vinyl can I give you my art work and have you cut it? My sister has always made our stuff ( we bought the vinyl, she designed/cut) but she took a fancy art job up in traverse city. We always put out own stuff together signs, banners, etc. so I just need the stuff cut. You might be busier making graphics then plowing !!!

,shaun


----------



## Jason Pallas

Well - looks as if the Sat. snow is a little iffy now. I think we'll be lucky to see an inch out of the system. And.... as for Tues/Wed :

BOTH THE GFS AND ECMWF SOLUTION HAVE BEEN TRENDING STRONGER AND
FARTHER NORTH WITH THE NEXT WAVE TO IMPACT THE GREAT LAKES BY THE
MIDDLE OF NEXT WEEK. THE TRENDS SUPPORT RAISING TEMPS A BIT DURING
THE MID WEEK PERIOD AND INTRODUCING A MIXED PRECIP TYPE FROM THE
DETROTI METRO AREA SOUTH. THE 12Z GFS IS ACTUALLY SHOWING THIS
SYSTEM PHASING WITH A NORTHERN STREAM WAVE...SUGGESTING ANY PRECIP
ON WED WILL BE ALL RAIN. THE 12Z ECMWF HOWEVER MAINTAINS MUCH MORE
SEPARATION BETWEEN WAVES...KEEPING THE WARMEST AIR SOUTH OF THE
STATE.

That doesn't look too hopeful either. May be time to really start getting the Spring stuff ready.


----------



## TheXpress2002

Jason Pallas;750960 said:


> Well - looks as if the Sat. snow is a little iffy now. I think we'll be lucky to see an inch out of the system. And.... as for Tues/Wed :
> 
> BOTH THE GFS AND ECMWF SOLUTION HAVE BEEN TRENDING STRONGER AND
> FARTHER NORTH WITH THE NEXT WAVE TO IMPACT THE GREAT LAKES BY THE
> MIDDLE OF NEXT WEEK. THE TRENDS SUPPORT RAISING TEMPS A BIT DURING
> THE MID WEEK PERIOD AND INTRODUCING A MIXED PRECIP TYPE FROM THE
> DETROTI METRO AREA SOUTH. THE 12Z GFS IS ACTUALLY SHOWING THIS
> SYSTEM PHASING WITH A NORTHERN STREAM WAVE...SUGGESTING ANY PRECIP
> ON WED WILL BE ALL RAIN. THE 12Z ECMWF HOWEVER MAINTAINS MUCH MORE
> SEPARATION BETWEEN WAVES...KEEPING THE WARMEST AIR SOUTH OF THE
> STATE.
> 
> That doesn't look too hopeful either. May be time to really start getting the Spring stuff ready.


With Wednesday it is only until the last EURO to where it is drawing warm air into the flow. There will be enough cold air in place to where this will fall as snow even if the waves phase 16 hours sooner than it did on the past runs. A 16 hour jump is a huge overdone jump. I am not saying this is out of the possibility that rain falls, but to go from over 1 inch QPF of snow to over 1 inch QPF of rain with only one run is a little drastic. The GFS DGEX and long range NAM show it phasing at a point further east.


----------



## Jason Pallas

It will be interesting to see how the models reconcile this. I missed the QPF of one inch of snow to the QPF of rain in the model run. That is a little drastic - although if this system carries a QPF of an inch/snow that could be quite a bit of snow - depending on temps.... don''t you think?


----------



## TheXpress2002

Jason Pallas;751149 said:


> It will be interesting to see how the models reconcile this. I missed the QPF of one inch of snow to the QPF of rain in the model run. That is a little drastic - although if this system carries a QPF of an inch/snow that could be quite a bit of snow - depending on temps.... don''t you think?


That is why it will depend on how fast they phase. If they phase to fast like it shows 16 hours ahead of the last run that will allow warm air to be drawn in. If it phases back to more Wednesday (16 hours later) warm air will lift east of us with the colder air in place. It was just a huge difference in consectutive runs, and I just think it is an anomaly. Yes one inch of liquid is a lot of snow around a 5-9 inch snowfall with a temp around 34. I was just trying not to jinx it........lol Again though things change I was just bringing it to the attention here.

Below is from NWS...

NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE DETROIT/PONTIAC MI
950 PM EST THU FEB 12 2009

MIZ047>049-053>055-060>063-068>070-075-076-082-083-131015-
MIDLAND-BAY-HURON-SAGINAW-TUSCOLA-SANILAC-SHIAWASSEE-GENESEE-LAPEER-
ST. CLAIR-LIVINGSTON-OAKLAND-MACOMB-WASHTENAW-WAYNE-LENAWEE-MONROE-
950 PM EST THU FEB 12 2009

THIS HAZARDOUS WEATHER OUTLOOK IS FOR SOUTHEAST MICHIGAN.

.DAY ONE...TONIGHT

RIVER AND CREEKS ACROSS SOUTHEAST MICHIGAN WILL CONTINUE TO RUN HIGH
DUE TO RECENT SNOW MELT AND RAINFALL. FLOOD WARNINGS REMAIN IN
EFFECT FOR MANY OF THE GAUGED RIVERS ACROSS THE AREA.

.DAYS TWO THROUGH SEVEN...FRIDAY THROUGH WEDNESDAY

*ONE TO THREE INCHES OF SNOW IS POSSIBLE ALONG AND SOUTH OF I-94 ON
SATURDAY AS A LOW PRESSURE SYSTEM PASSES SOUTH OF THE REGION.*


----------



## lawnprolawns

I need to get rid of my salt.. 6 more saltings please!

magnatrac, I should be able to do that no problem. For all those interested, I'll get some rough prices posted in a day or two and we can go from there. I've been running around like crazy the past couple of days. I'm ordering the cutter tomorrow so hopefully I'll be cuttin my mid week next week.


----------



## Leisure Time LC

For all those interested, I'll get some rough prices posted in a day or two and we can go from there. I've been running around like crazy the past couple of days. I'm ordering the cutter tomorrow so hopefully I'll be cuttin my mid week next week.[/QUOTE]

I am interested in some prices as well Lawnpro


----------



## TheXpress2002

Jason and for whoever else can read the models,

Below is a link that I found which is a like a weatherman's dream. Includes all models with the correct values and panels that you can compare previous runs.

http://www.meteo.psu.edu/~gadomski/ewall.html


----------



## Lawn Vet

TheXpress2002;751436 said:


> Jason and for whoever else can read the models,
> 
> Below is a link that I found which is a like a weatherman's dream. Includes all models with the correct values and panels that you can compare previous runs.
> 
> http://www.meteo.psu.edu/~gadomski/ewall.html


I clicked on your link and was temporarily blinded. Glad you can make sense of that stuff. My head hurts


----------



## lawnprolawns

Lawn Vet;751451 said:


> I clicked on your link and was temporarily blinded. Glad you can make sense of that stuff. My head hurts


haaha...same here.


----------



## Five Star Lawn Care LLC

TheXpress2002;751436 said:


> Jason and for whoever else can read the models,
> 
> Below is a link that I found which is a like a weatherman's dream. Includes all models with the correct values and panels that you can compare previous runs.
> 
> http://www.meteo.psu.edu/~gadomski/ewall.html


thanks...that site will take a lot of time to figure out

great find..


----------



## smoore45

TheXpress2002;751436 said:


> Jason and for whoever else can read the models,
> 
> Below is a link that I found which is a like a weatherman's dream. Includes all models with the correct values and panels that you can compare previous runs.
> 
> http://www.meteo.psu.edu/~gadomski/ewall.html


That is sweet, thanks.


----------



## Plow Dude

There may be a potentially big storm coming Wednesday according to the news. Anyone else hear about this?


----------



## smoore45

Plow Dude;751493 said:


> There may be a potentially big storm coming Wednesday according to the news. Anyone else hear about this?


Yeah, the models currently show a decent storm system for Wednesday, but there is still a lot that can change between now and then. (I think Xpress mentioned this earlier)


----------



## TheXpress2002

Five Star Lawn Care LLC;751460 said:


> thanks...that site will take a lot of time to figure out
> 
> great find..


Yes it does. I have been tinkering with it for a couple days now. It cuts out all the BS, and gives you exactly what is needed with the exact values needed for each model


----------



## TheXpress2002

Plow Dude;751493 said:


> There may be a potentially big storm coming Wednesday according to the news. Anyone else hear about this?


Yes the word is potentially because I do not now want to jinx it. What is being shown is would be quite impressive. What is taking place tomorrow is the beginning of what is being called a "Parade of Storms" with a 2-3 cycle of two days on three days off. Looking long range each storm seems to be stonger. Tomorrow is the weakest, followed by Wednesday, etc The reason the trend is going to develop like this is because huge blocking is going to be forming in the east causing these storms to blow up. Some of the analog years that are being thrown around are 1969 and 1993.

There is a high chance that from now until March 15 or so is going to be hell, based on what pattern is developing. These wont be little 2 inch snowfalls. These will be monsters with ample moisture. The only thing that we will have to worry about is if it is going to be snow, ice, or mix.

Below is the parade....


----------



## Scenic Lawnscape

TheXpress2002;751520 said:


> Yes the word is potentially because I do not now want to jinx it. What is being shown is would be quite impressive. What is taking place tomorrow is the beginning of what is being called a "Parade of Storms" with a 2-3 cycle of two days on three days off. Looking long range each storm seems to be stonger. Tomorrow is the weakest, followed by Wednesday, etc The reason the trend is going to develop like this is because huge blocking is going to be forming in the east causing these storms to blow up. Some of the analog years that are being thrown around are 1969 and 1993.
> 
> There is a high chance that from now until March 15 or so is going to be hell, based on what pattern is developing. These wont be little 2 inch snowfalls. These will be monsters with ample moisture. The only thing that we will have to worry about is if it is going to be snow, ice, or mix.
> 
> Below is the parade....


my wife will be happy if this comes together because she is tired of me being in the house and driving her nutsxysport


----------



## lawnprolawns

This is a nice update from NOAA.. 

This Afternoon: Mostly cloudy, with a high near 36. North wind around 7 mph. 

Tonight: Snow showers after 11pm. Low around 24. East northeast wind between 3 and 6 mph. Chance of precipitation is 80%. New snow accumulation of 1 to 2 inches possible. 

Saturday: Snow before 2pm, then a chance for flurries. High near 28. East northeast wind between 6 and 9 mph. Chance of precipitation is 80%. New snow accumulation of 1 to 2 inches possible. 

Went from under 1/2" to 2-4 over the next day..


----------



## snow_man_48045

sounds good goining to load up with salt and hopefully make some money gotta pay bills some how.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

lawnprolawns;751643 said:


> Went from under 1/2" to 2-4 over the next day..


No kidding, we were supposed to be too far north for anything, now they're saying 3" is likely\possible.


----------



## lawnprolawns

Mark Oomkes;751680 said:


> No kidding, we were supposed to be too far north for anything, now they're saying 3" is likely\possible.


Good. I'm bored. I got the vinyl cutter ordered though, that'll give me something to mess with.


----------



## alternative

Local TV networks are only calling :up to 1 inch.



'''''


----------



## Allor Outdoor

Channel 2 and 7 are calling between 2 and 4 inches.

Channel 4 is calling for "up to 1 inch"

Weather Channel and accuweather are saying "up to 1 inch"

Only time will tell what is going to happen!


----------



## terrapro

i must be right on the line here down the road from the intersections of M59 and 96...

weather says less than 1inch, accu says 1- dusting, and noaa says 1-2 :salute:


----------



## lawnprolawns

Hmm.. this will be interesting. If those two sources weren't saying just a dusting, I'd go out and salt now so I dont have to wake up at 4:00. Oh well. I miss waking up at ungodly hours.. haha.


----------



## TheXpress2002

I stated 3 days ago that this thing wouldn't fizzle out like they thought it would. 1-3 inches by tomorrow night.


----------



## TheXpress2002

The 12z gfs and ecmwf continue to show a fairly strong short wave
lifting out of the west coast upper trough and into the ohio valley
on wednesday...sending a deepening area of surface low pressure
across the northern ohio valley/eastern great lakes. Decent deep
layer moisture advection into this system along with robust upper
level dynamics will pose the risk of heavy precipitation. The 12z
models show the bulk of precip falling as snow...with a potential
change over to rain from detroit south. If however...there is some
phasing with a northern stream wave...which some earlier gfs runs
had indicated...this system may end up farther north and much
warmer...suggesting an all rain event. At this point...the latest
guidance suggests increasing pops tues night into wednesday. Despite
some uncertainty in the track this system will take...feel there is
enough support at this early stage in the forecast to mention at
least the potential for heavy snowfall accumulations tues night into
wednesday.


----------



## Jason Pallas

TheXpress2002;751436 said:


> Jason and for whoever else can read the models,
> 
> Below is a link that I found which is a like a weatherman's dream. Includes all models with the correct values and panels that you can compare previous runs.
> 
> http://www.meteo.psu.edu/~gadomski/ewall.html


I love that site! It's my new favorite. Man is that cool. Thanks.


----------



## lawnprolawns

Jason Pallas;751872 said:


> I love that site! It's my new favorite. Man is that cool. Thanks.


Nerds.. lol. How'd you guys learn this stuff? School or a lot of reading?


----------



## sefh

It would be nice to understand it!!!!! Kudos for those who do.. Man my head hurts after looking at that. Xpress & Jason Thanks for the updates. I like your guys predictions verse reading that website.ussmileyflag


----------



## TheXpress2002

Just got in from downtown and 96 had 6 accidents on the way back. There is about 1/2 inch here in Canton already with visability around 1/2 mile


----------



## CSC Contracting

And here we go again. Have fun everybody..


----------



## lawnprolawns

Where'd all this come from!? I went out and salted thinking we were going to see about an inch or so tonight, and now everything is covered and looks like I'll be plowing a full route. Goodness.. 

Alright.. just went out and measured and there's 1.99999" here in Northville. Good thing all the seasonal has a 2" trigger.. not...


----------



## Lawn Vet

Radar doesn't show much else coming but the sites are still calling for 1-2" for the day. Is it safe to say the bulk will be done by 1p.m.?


----------



## moosey

This Sucks daytime into night pushing. Plus its a day I was looking forward too! I know I'm crazy but I spent lots of $$ and only been dating this girl for 2 months.

I'm praying, for it to stop....


----------



## Lawn Vet

moosey;752006 said:


> [A 12 gauge shotgun & PITA Wife


I guess it's time to update your signature. Don't worry, if the winter keeps up you can buy a new girlfriend.

Comms (those open on Sat) are done, nice and easy. I expected it to be wetter/heavier with how warm things were this week but was pleasantly surprised.

Careful on the roads though. A week of warm and folks have forgotten that white means slippery. I saw some funny stuff out there.


----------



## TheXpress2002

I cant say when this will finish because local radar is out. The state radar shows one more batch to the west. I do not know if it will make it across. Should hopefully be done by noon.

Grab your Carharts because we are "screwed on Tuesday night Wednesday. I will update later with another run under the belt but from what I saw this morning is going to be a nightmare.


----------



## Bedell Mgmt.

2" down at i-96 and Milford as well as 2" in farmington hills. Happy valentine's day??


----------



## TheXpress2002

Bedell Mgmt.;752019 said:


> 2" down at i-96 and Milford as well as 2" in farmington hills. Happy valentine's day??


I have had a couple of my guys call me this morning wanting a game plan. One guy calls I can then hear his wife in the backround yelling "I better have a dozen roses and a massage certificate before he can leave"

Nothing like planning around V-day dinners and bedroom time.


----------



## ogdenflooring

*West MI*

Here on the West Coast, radar shows no more........But it's still coming down steadily!!!
Time to go play


----------



## terrapro

the radar looks exactly the way it did when i left this morning?

my lots were right at 2.5". i figured id come home and get some breakfast then go back out to do the residentials but now it loks like i can hang out for an hour or two.


----------



## Eastside Eric

TheXpress2002;752020 said:


> I have had a couple of my guys call me this morning wanting a game plan. One guy calls I can then hear his wife in the backround yelling "I better have a dozen roses and a massage certificate before he can leave"
> 
> Nothing like planning around V-day dinners and bedroom time.


Must be newlyweds. 10 years and 3 kids later this Hallmark holiday will not mean a thing to them! LOL


----------



## alternative

Must be newlyweds. 10 years and 3 kids later this Hallmark holiday will not mean a thing to them! LOL

So true...


----------



## lawnprolawns

Have I mentioned I love daytime stuff? 

Terrapro, I was thinking the same thing about the radar. It keeps coming out of nowhere.

By the way, about 3" here in Northville. Back to bed for a while.


----------



## Lawn Vet

Looks to be fizzling out. Hate to face the Saturday traffic but gotta make a buck!


----------



## alternative

Lawn Vet;752087 said:


> Looks to be fizzling out. Hate to face the Saturday traffic but gotta make a buck!


Why not wait until tonight? Its not like its going to melt.
Less traffic=less headaches. I only do business' that are open today, otherwise wait it out..Its Saturday and its only 3"


----------



## magnatrac

Just measured and ther is just barely 2" here in O'ville so I guess I may need to do some drives. I did all of the commercial stuff this morning and it's still wet. Nothing really on the radar but light snow is still falling. I was hoping i could skip my sub streets since they have gotten a great deal so far this season !!!

,shaun


----------



## grassmaster06

*mikes best snow removal*

this guy is pos.how can someone like this still be around


----------



## grassmaster06

anyone need a good sub, i have two trucks


----------



## TheXpress2002

alternative;752092 said:


> Why not wait until tonight? Its not like its going to melt.
> Less traffic=less headaches. I only do business' that are open today, otherwise wait it out..Its Saturday and its only 3"


You said it perfectly. I did the couple opens this morning. Will do the resis once it stops and the commericals will be done tonight.


----------



## Snowgeek

*good sub*



grassmaster06;752114 said:


> anyone need a good sub, i have two trucks


I sent you a pm


----------



## terrapro

boy that was fun 

daytime saturday snows are the worst snows to have. an easy 3-4 hr driveway route turned into 6 hours. i saw around 20 accidents! i had customers stuck in their drives, it was nuts. 

the problem was the snow packed so easy it turned into ice as soon as you drove over it. that was the worst 3-4inches of snow i have ever seen. im glad thats over with. :crying:


----------



## Tango

Nice and easy day. By the time I finished a lot the first half was all mented down. Been so long since the plow was on i allmost forgot how. looks like a two or three day break and then back at it. My wife didnt think twice about me heading out the door today, I guess the honeymoon is over. LOL


----------



## TheXpress2002

So I jumped the gun and pushed the commercials. All resis and commercials done, and then all the sudden the lake effect band decides to set up and blow up over top of us. I have a heavy dusting down with sleet and a little freezing rain falling. Will be salting in the morning.


----------



## procut

This morning caught me by surprise too. Last night the local weather guys were saying, "Maybe an inch" we ended up with 3"-4". I was glad to see it though havn't had much activity yet in feb.


----------



## TheXpress2002

procut;752479 said:


> This morning caught me by surprise too. Last night the local weather guys were saying, "Maybe an inch" we ended up with 3"-4". I was glad to see it though havn't had much activity yet in feb.


Dont worry. You will have plenty activity in the next 14 dayspayuppayup


----------



## GreenAcresFert

procut;752479 said:


> This morning caught me by surprise too. Last night the local weather guys were saying, "Maybe an inch" we ended up with 3"-4".


Yeah, that was a surprise.....I'm glad we got it though.


----------



## Leisure Time LC

I just got home got all the commercials pushed and resi's done. I will be going out in the am to do some squirting...........

Xpress, Whats it lookin like for next week??


----------



## lawnprolawns

Gosh, this is the worst storm for me all year. The only things still working are the shovels I have. 

My one plow truck is currently stuck in about 2 feet of mud in my backyard. Was backing up and plop, it's stuck. Everything was so slick that neither my tractor nor 2500 in 4X4 low could yank it. Tires just spinning,even with salt all over. Went to start the other plow truck and the batteries were dead, jumped it from the truck with the ATV in it, and while the cables were connected for less than a minute or two, it drained that battery because it was not running. Duh.. should have thought. Finally got the 2nd plow truck running. It only has 1st and 2nd gears, but it gets the job done. 

So my partner went out in that and started plowing what needed plowed. (This is around noon now, we had already plowed and salted some stuff) A helper and I grabbed two snowblowers and shovels to go work on residentials because the ATV truck was dead, the ATV itself wouldnt start, and the ramps were tangled up with the truck stuck in mud. Great. One snowblower's ignition went haywire so we had to yank the key and basically turn it off by flooding the engine with the primer/choke. The other snowblower had a broken wheel and wouldn't even move this crap. So, with one snowblower and two good shovels, we did driveways until my partner finished with the truck. 

Now it's 7:45, I'm supposed to be visiting my girlfriend in Bowling Green, OH, and the truck with the salter is stuck, which I'll likely need in the morning, some sidewalks aren't cleared, and I'm exhausted. At least the shovels worked well today.


----------



## Leisure Time LC

lawnprolawns;752486 said:


> Gosh, this is the worst storm for me all year. The only things still working are the shovels I have.
> 
> My one plow truck is currently stuck in about 2 feet of mud in my backyard. Was backing up and plop, it's stuck. Everything was so slick that neither my tractor nor 2500 in 4X4 low could yank it. Tires just spinning,even with salt all over. Went to start the other plow truck and the batteries were dead, jumped it from the truck with the ATV in it, and while the cables were connected for less than a minute or two, it drained that battery because it was not running. Duh.. should have thought. Finally got the 2nd plow truck running. It only has 1st and 2nd gears, but it gets the job done.
> 
> So my partner went out in that and started plowing what needed plowed. (This is around noon now, we had already plowed and salted some stuff) A helper and I grabbed two snowblowers and shovels to go work on residentials because the ATV truck was dead, the ATV itself wouldnt start, and the ramps were tangled up with the truck stuck in mud. Great. One snowblower's ignition went haywire so we had to yank the key and basically turn it off by flooding the engine with the primer/choke. The other snowblower had a broken wheel and wouldn't even move this crap. So, with one snowblower and two good shovels, we did driveways until my partner finished with the truck.
> 
> Now it's 7:45, I'm supposed to be visiting my girlfriend in Bowling Green, OH, and the truck with the salter is stuck, which I'll likely need in the morning, some sidewalks aren't cleared, and I'm exhausted. At least the shovels worked well today.


You should have called me, I had 3 trucks sitting today, because none of my guys showed up for work this morning exept one of my shovelers and he rode with me. So it was a long day for me, All 29 accounts got done in about 13 hours


----------



## 24v6spd

Good call on todays snow Express 2002. Do you have any updates on Tuesday and Wednesday?


----------



## TheXpress2002

Leisure Time LC;752485 said:


> I just got home got all the commercials pushed and resi's done. I will be going out in the am to do some squirting...........
> 
> Xpress, Whats it lookin like for next week??


You dont really want to know. This is going to be a long azz storm over 24 hours long. I will admit there is a chance for sleet and freezing rain to mix in south of 94 but whoever is north of that we will be talking double digit snow depths. Forecasters are calling for a mix but in the same sentence calling for heavy snow. The models are trying to hard to draw warm air into the storm and IMO overdoing the temps. If you want to see a perfect set-up for a snowstorm for SE Michigan this is it. It will set up as 2 parts. Low slides through Indiana into Ohio drawing moisture in ahead of it blasting us. Then giving us the finger by tilting negative after passing us drawing even more moisture into the colder air.

I am just giving a heads up here for what it is showing right now (and has shown for the past 8 runs)

I am just really shaking my head right now trying to wrap my head around this thing because the lowest amount being shown for any area right now is 8 inches and heaviest around 14 inches.


----------



## lawnprolawns

Leisure Time LC;752494 said:


> You should have called me, I had 3 trucks sitting today, because none of my guys showed up for work this morning exept one of my shovelers and he rode with me. So it was a long day for me, All 29 accounts got done in about 13 hours


That's annoying.. I didn't think I was going to do much more than salting so I didn't give my guys a head's up.. I was lucky one could make it. Oh well.

My route itself wasn't all that bad, it was just a frustrating start to everything. Oh.. forgot to mention, while pulling the tractor around to try and get the truck out, I forgot that it had a nice wide blade on the back, I turned and it swung right into the fender of my newer open landscape trailer.. so I'll have to pound that out and paint it come spring. Doh.


----------



## Leisure Time LC

lawnprolawns;752519 said:


> That's annoying.. I didn't think I was going to do much more than salting so I didn't give my guys a head's up.. I was lucky one could make it. Oh well.
> 
> My route itself wasn't all that bad, it was just a frustrating start to everything. Oh.. forgot to mention, while pulling the tractor around to try and get the truck out, I forgot that it had a nice wide blade on the back, I turned and it swung right into the fender of my newer open landscape trailer.. so I'll have to pound that out and paint it come spring. Doh.


You should of just went back to bed and woke up all over again


----------



## Leisure Time LC

TheXpress2002;752507 said:


> You dont really want to know. This is going to be a long azz storm over 24 hours long. I will admit there is a chance for sleet and freezing rain to mix in south of 94 but whoever is north of that we will be talking double digit snow depths. Forecasters are calling for a mix but in the same sentence calling for heavy snow. The models are trying to hard to draw warm air into the storm and IMO overdoing the temps. If you want to see a perfect set-up for a snowstorm for SE Michigan this is it. It will set up as 2 parts. Low slides through Indiana into Ohio drawing moisture in ahead of it blasting us. Then giving us the finger by tilting negative after passing us drawing even more moisture into the colder air.
> 
> I am just giving a heads up here for what it is showing right now (and has shown for the past 8 runs)
> 
> I am just really shaking my head right now trying to wrap my head around this thing because the lowest amount being shown for any area right now is 8 inches and heaviest around 14 inches.


your right, take it back because I did not want to hear that!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lawnprolawns

Leisure Time LC;752526 said:


> You should of just went back to bed and woke up all over again


Yes, probably should have. Oh well, my partner and I are going to meet tomorrow morning to see if we can get the truck out to salt.. fingers crossed. If not I'll run behind the hand spreader or something for a few hours.. lol.


----------



## lawnprolawns

TheXpress2002;752507 said:


> I am just really shaking my head right now trying to wrap my head around this thing because the lowest amount being shown for any area right now is 8 inches and heaviest around 14 inches.


That is absolutely disgusting.


----------



## TheXpress2002

lawnprolawns;752535 said:


> Yes, probably should have. Oh well, my partner and I are going to meet tomorrow morning to see if we can get the truck out to salt.. fingers crossed. If not I'll run behind the hand spreader or something for a few hours.. lol.


If you need to, call me in the morning. I will be up picking up salt and salting my properties and wouldn't mind helping if you need a hand doing yours. I will PM you my number.


----------



## procut

lawnprolawns;752535 said:


> Yes, probably should have. Oh well, my partner and I are going to meet tomorrow morning to see if we can get the truck out to salt.. fingers crossed. If not I'll run behind the hand spreader or something for a few hours.. lol.


Just a quick suggestion - There have been times where I/we have worked for hours in the freezing cold and/or dark trying to get stuff out that is stuck bad. The local wrecker company only charges $50 for a winch out, and every time I have ever called them, they have always managed to have me "un-stuck" in probably 5-10 minutes. Not sure what services in your area are charging, but I have learned that $50 can save a lot of aggrivation. Not to mention it can get you up and running again, especially if you _need _ the truck right then. Plus you don't run the risk of beating up another truck/piece of equiptment trying to get the other one out.


----------



## Superior L & L

procut;752551 said:


> Just a quick suggestion - There have been times where I/we have worked for hours in the freezing cold and/or dark trying to get stuff out that is stuck bad. The local wrecker company only charges $50 for a winch out, and every time I have ever called them, they have always managed to have me "un-stuck" in probably 5-10 minutes. Not sure what services in your area are charging, but I have learned that $50 can save a lot of aggrivation. Not to mention it can get you up and running again, especially if you _need _ the truck right then. Plus you don't run the risk of beating up another truck/piece of equiptment trying to get the other one out.


Good callLet them deal with getting yourtruck out while you make money plowing.

I guess if i think ive had a bad day, all i have to do is ask LawnPro how his day went!!!

Man, you always have a problem/story and you guys keep on rolling. :salute:
No truck - we blow the drives
No salter - we push spread the lots


----------



## snow_man_48045

procut;752551 said:


> Just a quick suggestion - There have been times where I/we have worked for hours in the freezing cold and/or dark trying to get stuff out that is stuck bad. The local wrecker company only charges $50 for a winch out, and every time I have ever called them, they have always managed to have me "un-stuck" in probably 5-10 minutes. Not sure what services in your area are charging, but I have learned that $50 can save a lot of aggrivation. Not to mention it can get you up and running again, especially if you _need _ the truck right then. Plus you don't run the risk of beating up another truck/piece of equiptment trying to get the other one out.


This is what I was going to say to the T. Other option is get a good jack and lots of wood such as 4x4's and jack the truck up out of the mud. Will need wood under jack too and tires after getting it in the air. If far into yard use plywood, used this method before when boss many yrs back decided to take an intoxicate ride in his 5 acre back yard during a thaw on new years eve  Truck was way to far back for tow truck :crying:


----------



## TheXpress2002

Cars are littered all over the place this morning. I can not believe how people can not drive.


----------



## lawnprolawns

Xpress, thanks for the offer. I actually decided to say screw it and just wait til today to mess with the truck and salt if the stuff still needs it. Both sites aren't all that picky and have been very pleased with us all year, so I'm not worried about pissing anyone off. 

Superior, what do you mean we always have a story? Ok.. maybe... gotta figure stuff out somehow right?



I went down to Bowling Green last night and couldn't stop laughing at all the cars off the road. There was TONS of traffic on 275 and 75 going 35 and I was just cruising at 65 no problem.. I dont know how people lose it at 35 and flip off the road... There had to be 15 -20 cars in ditches. Oh well...


----------



## Jason Pallas

Ok guys - once again time for the power of collective "prayer" positive thought. Let's all pray that this Low tracks more to the North with this next system (Tuesday into Thursday - yes, that long!). We really don't want any part of this one - not unless you like pushing, heavy, wet snow (an lots of it) that's like cement dry-mix. This is the kinda crap that will burn up trannies, blow clutches and break your back. No fun - go away! Head North! Make it all rain! Please, please, Please!


----------



## GreenAcresFert

Jason Pallas;752811 said:


> Make it all rain! Please, please, Please!


I'm not gonna pray for rain....I'll put my vote in for the storm tracking just enough north and clipping us with just enough to go out salting while Superior is up there getting hammered.


----------



## TheXpress2002

Real quick update because I just picked up my new employee.......MOE

If it were to hit right now. Around 8 inches for areas south of 96 with snow Tuesday night and half day Wednesday changing to sleet then back to snow all Wednesday night into Thursday. All snow north of 96 with anywhere between 8-14 inches (if not more) with 8 being around 96 and higher amounts further north.


----------



## magnatrac

While I don't really want heavy wet snow I'll take what I can get. This month has turned out to be a dud so far. I know it will be more work and harder on the equipment, but thats how it goes. If a tranny goes ford can buy me another !!! If it was the end of march i'd say skip the snow , but it's mid feb. so let it snow !!! If things get that bad I can park my skid and my brothers tractor on our lot jobs. They are all small lots and easy to drive a machine lot to lot. As long as the snow doesn't stack up it will be ok. My drives will pay for a couple of pushes or what ever it takes.

,shaun


----------



## Leisure Time LC

I am going to do a rain dance for Tuesday night and Wednesday


----------



## esshakim

keep that snow away from us 8-14" of wet heavy snow is not good for any of us. i know we all need work for our feb invoice but this kinda snow is killer on the trucks. equipment and employees. let alone that massive amount of calls and headaches were all gonna have to face. hopefully the storm will downsize to something alittle more manageable


----------



## cgrappler135

esshakim;752881 said:


> keep that snow away from us 8-14" of wet heavy snow is not good for any of us. i know we all need work for our feb invoice but this kinda snow is killer on the trucks. equipment and employees. let alone that massive amount of calls and headaches were all gonna have to face. hopefully the storm will downsize to something alittle more manageable


Im with you on that one. A nice 1-3" or 2-4" is fine by me. Plus a long drawn out storm still only yeilds 1 salt in a three day period since you cant just salt when its bout to snow for 2 and half days straight! I'll take the smaller ones that let me get a plow & salt in and then a resalt salt on the refreeze the next day.


----------



## Lawn Vet

TheXpress2002;752732 said:


> Cars are littered all over the place this morning. I can not believe how people can not drive.


I made that comment yesterday and almost ate my words on NB 275 around 10p.m. Things were fine, going 55 flying by folks then I hit a patch between Metro and 94 that was all ice. Glad no one was to either side of me. About a minute later someone SB lost it and missed nailing us head on by a few feet thanks to the steep median. It's moments like those that remind me that not everyone is capable of handling a vehicle under less-than-ideal circumstances.


----------



## TheXpress2002

When I say 8-14 I am including some sort of sleet and freezing rain mixing in. Two models are showing QPF equivilent to 12-18 inches of snow given the ratios. I am just going with a safe bet but this could be a lot worse than what I am even stating.

I see it break down like this right now. We will atleast see 6 inches of snow before any sleet mixes in if it even does. It shows then about 4 hours of sleet. If no sleet mixes in it will be around 10 inches. Then a 4 hour lull. Then it starts snowing again and stays snowing for another 8-12 hours with then god knows how much falling during that time.

Below are screen shots in order first 12 hours blue line north is snow line....


----------



## TheXpress2002

Next 12 hours...


----------



## TheXpress2002

Last 6 hours.....then it moves off


----------



## TheXpress2002

Here is the new employee....


----------



## lawnprolawns

*The Adventures of Lawn Pro!*

Guys, here you go. Something to laugh at.

As stated before the "ATV Hauler" F150 wouldn't start because of a bad battery and I had about 1 mile of sidewalks to clear, so I charged the ATV battery (it was dead for some reason too) and loaded it into my personal truck at 5:00 this morning. Halfway through clearing the sidewalks the winch controller on the machine froze and quit, so I finished with the blade down the whole time, not too bad. Started loading the thing back into the truck and the plow, which wouldn't lift, caught on the wheel well in the bed, thus kicking the ramps out and leaving the ATV balancing on my tailgate. I couldn't pull it down because it would rip the plastic off the truck, so I had to call my partner and have him help me lift it up.










This is the trailer fender after I managed to hit it with our tractor while trying to get the truck out of the mud. I un-bent it and all is good now.










This is our truck, really stuck in a lot of mud.










Another..


----------



## lawnprolawns

So we called a tow truck. It wouldn't winch it forward, it just pulled the tow truck across the ground, so we had to run the cable back to a tree behind the truck and use a pulley to pull it backwards. 45 minutes of pulling, and it was out.










This is what we were stuck in.. doesn't look as bad as it was. Plus the plow mount was buried in crushed asphalt and concrete.










All this for a 3" storm! Oh well, really only cost us $70.00 for towing and a lot of time. It was quite an adventure though!

Oh.. here's the two snowblowers as they sit, one missing a key and one missing a wheel


----------



## magnatrac

Quick give it the " puppy shot" so it can stay like that. Big ears, big paws ,and a little body !!! Looks like someones already sleeping on the job !!!



Ok now as far as snow I don't want anyone to think I am crazy. I DO NOT want 12+ of heavy wet snow. I just am tired of rain as it is feb. It looks like we are getting something no matter what so I will get as ready as I can. 

,shaun


----------



## lawnprolawns

Xpress, cute dog! I have two cats, I dont think they would like plowing. They like sleeping and chasing rabbits.


----------



## TheXpress2002

Well if you prefer I can move on to start discussing Saturdays "glorified clipper" that that will put down some high ratio fluffy snow totaling some ungodly amount also. You guys can vote.


----------



## tom_mccauley

Bite your tongue! We only need 2" for Wednesday!!!!! any more than that , and I am moving to Mexico!!!!


----------



## lawnprolawns

Ok.. help me out. I cant remember. Did we do any plowing/salting in Feb before the last few days? I don't even have a "February" spreadsheet saved on my computer with anything.. just want to make sure I didn't forget to record anything.


----------



## Jason Pallas

What the hell - let's here about the clipper too. If my day is gonna be ruined, it might as well really be ruined.


----------



## tom_mccauley

lawnprolawns;752954 said:


> Ok.. help me out. I cant remember. Did we do any plowing/salting in Feb before the last few days? I don't even have a "February" spreadsheet saved on my computer with anything.. just want to make sure I didn't forget to record anything.


Nope!:crying:


----------



## 24v6spd

TheXpress2002;752944 said:


> Well if you prefer I can move on to start discussing Saturdays "glorified clipper" that that will put down some high ratio fluffy snow totaling some ungodly amount also. You guys can vote.


 I vote for the clipper.


----------



## procut

lawnprolawns;752954 said:


> Ok.. help me out. I cant remember. Did we do any plowing/salting in Feb before the last few days? I don't even have a "February" spreadsheet saved on my computer with anything.. just want to make sure I didn't forget to record anything.


All I had was a half a$$ed attempt at a salting for zero tollerance accounts on the 4th.


----------



## cgrappler135

procut;752965 said:


> All I had was a half a$$ed attempt at a salting for zero tollerance accounts on the 4th.


I had the 4th as well but also had the 10th for just 3 of my accounts due to them being ice rinks.


----------



## Leisure Time LC

I just have the 4th for a squirt


----------



## TheXpress2002

Jason Pallas;752955 said:


> What the hell - let's here about the clipper too. If my day is gonna be ruined, it might as well really be ruined.


You asked here you go.........

LONG TERM...MONDAY THROUGH NEXT SUNDAY

THE MAIN FORECAST CONCERNS IN THE LONG TERM DEAL WITH THE POTENTIAL
FOR A LONG DURATION PRECIPITATION EVENT ACROSS THE FORECAST AREA
TUESDAY NIGHT INTO THURSDAY. SURFACE HIGH PRESSURE THAT WILL BE
CENTERED OVER THE STATE MONDAY WILL DRIFT TO THE EAST COAST ON
TUESDAY. MOISTURE RETURN ALONG THE BACK SIDE OF THIS HIGH PRESSURE
SYSTEM SHOULD PROVE EFFICIENT IN MOISTENING THE ATMOSPHERE FROM THE
MISSISSIPPI VALLEY THROUGH THE GREAT LAKES...PRIMING THE AREA FOR A
DECENT PRECIPITATION EVENT MID WEEK.

THE 12Z MODEL SUITE CONTINUE TO SHOW A MID LEVEL WAVE LIFTING OUT OF
THE WEST COAST TROUGH AND QUICKLY TRAVERSING THE CENTRAL PORTION OF
THE US. THIS WAVE...ALONG WITH DECENT EXIT REGION JET DYNAMICS...IS
EXPECTED TO RESULT IN LEE SIDE CYCLOGENESIS OVER EASTERN COLORADO ON
TUESDAY. MEANWHILE...A NORTHERN STREAM CIRCULATION IS FORECAST TO
DROP SOUTH OUT OF CANADA AND INTO THE NORTHERN PLAINS BY WEDNESDAY.
TIMING AND AMPLITUDE OF THESE WAVES WILL BE KEY TO THE TRACK OF THE
SURFACE LOW THROUGH THE OHIO VALLEY/GREAT LAKES WED/WED NIGHT. THE
12Z MODEL SUITE HAS ACTUALLY COME INTO BETTER AGREEMENT WITH RESPECT
TO THE TRACK OF THE SURFACE LOW...TAKING IT THROUGH METRO DETROIT
AROUND 00Z THURSDAY. EVEN THOUGH THE OPERATIONAL GFS IS NORTH OF
MOST OF ITS ENSEMBLE MEMBERS...THE BETTER AGREEMENT WITH THE
GEM/UKMET/ECMWF LEADS TO A LITTLE HIGHER CONFIDENCE IN THE FORECAST
TRACK. THE APPEARANCE OF THE WAVE OVER NORTHERN CANADA LOOKS PRETTY
ORGANIZED. THIS LEADS ADDITIONAL SUPPORT THAT THIS WAVE WILL BE A
LITTLE STRONGER AND SLOWER TO DROP INTO THE NORTHERN PLAINS...THUS
INDICATING A MUCH LATER PHASING WITH THE WAVE PASSING THROUGH THE
CENTRAL US AND A FARTHER SOUTH SURFACE LOW TRACK THAN SOME 00Z
MODEL RUNS HAD INDICATED (SOME OF WHICH TOOK THE LOW ACROSS
NORTHERN MI). AT THIS EARLY STAGE IN THE FORECAST AND CONSIDERING
THE SOUTHERN STREAM WAVE IS STILL IN THE MORE DATA SPARSE REGION
OF THE PACIFIC...LATER ADJUSTMENTS IN THE SURFACE LOW TRACK ARE
EXPECTED.

STRONG MOISTURE TRANSPORT AND STRENGTHENING LOW TO MID LEVEL
FRONTOGENETICAL FORCING WILL LEAD TO PRECIPITATION OVERSPREADING THE
AREA TUESDAY NIGHT. MODEL SOUNDINGS INDICATE WET BULB COOLING SHOULD
KEEP PRECIP TYPE MAINLY IN THE FORM OF SNOW. WARMER LOW LEVEL AIR IS
FORECAST TO LIFT NORTH TOWARD THE I-94 CORRIDOR TOWARD WED
MORNING...WHICH SHOULD TRANSITION PRECIP TO RAIN IN THIS AREA.
SPECIFIC HUMIDITIES ARE FORECAST TO RISE TO +4 G/KG AT 850MB BY 12Z
WED. MODEL CROSS SECTIONS INDICATE DECREASING STABILITY IN THE MID
LEVELS. THESE FACTORS SEEM TO SUPPORT THE POTENTIAL FOR A SWATH OF
MODERATE TO HEAVY SNOWFALL ACROSS SE MI TUES NIGHT INTO WED MORNING.

A BREAK IN THE PRECIP IS EXPECTED TOWARD MID DAY WEDNESDAY BEFORE
THE LEAD SHORT WAVE AND SURFACE LOW MOVE INTO THE REGION. MODEL
SOUNDINGS/LOW LEVEL THICKNESS PARAMETERS SUGGEST PRECIP WILL BE IN
THE FORM OF RAIN ALONG AND SOUTH OF THE LOW TRACK. IN LIGHT OF THE
12Z GUIDANCE...HAVE TRENDED THE GRIDS A LITTLE WARMER WED AFTERNOON
AND EVENING. THIS WARRANTS CARRYING THE MIX OF RAIN AND SNOW ALL THE
WAY UP TO FLINT AND CARRYING ALL RAIN OVER MUCH OF THE METRO DETROIT
AREA. THE HEAVIEST PRECIP WILL OCCUR NORTHWEST OF THE SURFACE LOW
TRACK WHERE STRONG MID LEVEL DEFORMATION WILL OCCUR. DEEP MOISTURE
AND A LAYER OF CONDITIONAL INSTABILITY ALOFT SUGGESTS THE POTENTIAL
FOR HEAVY SNOW ACROSS THE SAGINAW VALLEY AND THUMB WHERE THE THERMAL
PROFILES WILL LIKELY BE COLD ENOUGH FOR MAINLY SNOW PER CURRENT
FORECAST LOW TRACK.

THE HEAVIEST PRECIPITATION IS EXPECTED TO PUSH EAST OF THE AREA LATE
WED NIGHT AS THE AXIS OF HIGHER LOW LEVEL MOISTURE SHIFTS TOWARD
UPSTATE NEW YORK. AMPLIFICATION OF THE NORTHERN STREAM WAVE IS
FORECAST TO OCCUR AS IT DROPS INTO THE OHIO VALLEY WED
NIGHT...LEADING TO IMPRESSIVE MID LEVEL HEIGHT FALLS ACROSS THE OHIO
VALLEY. MODEL SOLUTIONS INDICATE THIS WILL ALLOW DEEP LAYER MOISTURE
AND MID LEVEL DEFORMATION TO LINGER OVER SE MICHIGAN THROUGH
THURSDAY. LOW LEVEL COLD AIR ADVECTION WILL TRANSITION PRECIP TYPE
BACK OVER TO SNOW BY LATE WED NIGHT ACROSS THE ENTIRE FORECAST
AREA...WITH THE LINGERING LIFT POSSIBLY LEADING TO SOME ADDITIONAL
ACCUMULATIONS THROUGH THURS. A STRENGTHENING NORTHWESTERLY GRADIENT
WILL ALSO LEAD TO STRONGER WINDS WED NIGHT THROUGH THURSDAY AND
FALLING TEMPS.

A BRIEF BREAK IN SNOWFALL IS EXPECTED LATE IN THE WEEK. BOTH THE GFS
AND ECMWF HOWEVER HAVE BEEN TRENDING STRONGER WITH A NORTHERN STREAM
`CLIPPER TYPE` WAVE FORECAST TO DROP INTO THE GREAT LAKES/OHIO
VALLEY ON SATURDAY. THIS WILL REINFORCE THE COLD AIR OVER THE REGION
AND LEAD TO A CHANCE OF SOME ADDITIONAL SNOW ACCUMULATIONS.


----------



## magnatrac

Ok all of this talk about a very busy week sounds like it's time to " drink beer and hope things get better" After all it's not snowing yet !!!

,shaun


----------



## firelwn82

Well I will be in nicer temps and better views hopefully while you guys are pushin. Bring on Mardi Gras. To bad I will be worried and stressed most of the time cause I hate worrying about employees breakin crap but I have no choice . First Vacation in 3 years its gotta be done. Hopefully I will go down come back and have no bad stories or news to deal with, crossing my fingers.


----------



## Leisure Time LC

NOAA is predicting 2-4 inches for Tuesday night and rain for Weds


----------



## 2FAST4U

well just got back from a drunk fest up in Ceaderville Michigan. (about 25 miles south of the SOO) and read all this I think I'm going to turn around and go back up there because this sounds like no fun. But at least were going to be able to have Invoices for this month. Right now I only have 2 saltings to bill for:crying:and thats not going to pay the bills. Well xpress or jason if you could give us one more up date on the storm's coming I think i might call my salesman and see if they still have and toro CCR's left because I now my little toro will blow up if we have to use it for 24 Hours and then turn around and use it again (if it still runs) on sat.


----------



## lawnprolawns

2FAST4U;753035 said:


> ..... I know my little toro will blow up if we have to use it for 24 Hours and then turn around and use it again (if it still runs) on sat.


Yup, mine seem to quit after being worked for a while.. let then sit for a while and they're good. Also.. not sure they even make the CCR's anymore. I got a Power Clear somthin or another..

I paid 600 for mine OTD, with the 2-cycle engine. My buddy has one with a 4-cycle, and it seems to do a much better job than mine, has more power, throws snow further, etc. I think it's about 100 more, somewhere around 700-750, depending on how much your dealer likes you. Just my .02.


----------



## Jason Pallas

2FAST4U;753035 said:


> well just got back from a drunk fest up in Ceaderville Michigan. (about 25 miles south of the SOO) and read all this I think I'm going to turn around and go back up there because this sounds like no fun. But at least were going to be able to have Invoices for this month. Right now I only have 2 saltings to bill for:crying:and thats not going to pay the bills. Well xpress or jason if you could give us one more up date on the storm's coming I think i might call my salesman and see if they still have and toro CCR's left because I now my little toro will blow up if we have to use it for 24 Hours and then turn around and use it again (if it still runs) on sat.


Don't head back there - you'll get clobbered with snow for sure! Head south instead!


----------



## CJSLAWNSERVICE

mike, you should of just called me... my truck would of gotten you out no problem.... I've pulled trucks out that size that fell throught the ice into a running river before, and ask alex about how he likes to get stuck in snow banks all the time ! i didn't realise you live over there... u remember over the summer when there was some power lines down across the road ?? I was in the firetruck there for a couple hours... were u the punk kid who came up and wanted to drive over the fallen tree and over the live high voltage wires?? LOL call 911 and say ur house is on fire... ur in my fire district!


----------



## Scenic Lawnscape

so is it going to snow this week??payup:waving:


----------



## firelwn82

Scroll down and read the posts yourself. To sum it up sounds like you should put on your oh **** hat and your knee high boots.


----------



## 2FAST4U

lawnprolawns;753038 said:


> Yup, mine seem to quit after being worked for a while.. let then sit for a while and they're good. Also.. not sure they even make the CCR's anymore. I got a Power Clear somthin or another..
> 
> I paid 600 for mine OTD, with the 2-cycle engine. My buddy has one with a 4-cycle, and it seems to do a much better job than mine, has more power, throws snow further, etc. I think it's about 100 more, somewhere around 700-750, depending on how much your dealer likes you. Just my .02.


hey thanks for the tips. just checked the toro website and your right about the CCR's but I guess the name just stuck.


----------



## Scenic Lawnscape

firelwn82;753120 said:


> Scroll down and read the posts yourself. To sum it up sounds like you should put on your oh **** hat and your knee high boots.


it was a attempt at being funny


----------



## lawnprolawns

CJSLAWNSERVICE;753107 said:


> mike, you should of just called me... my truck would of gotten you out no problem.... I've pulled trucks out that size that fell throught the ice into a running river before, and ask alex about how he likes to get stuck in snow banks all the time ! i didn't realise you live over there... u remember over the summer when there was some power lines down across the road ?? I was in the firetruck there for a couple hours... were u the punk kid who came up and wanted to drive over the fallen tree and over the live high voltage wires?? LOL call 911 and say ur house is on fire... ur in my fire district!


That was not me.. lol.

I guarantee you your truck wouldn't have gotten it, no offense. I tried pulling it with my 2500 in 4X4 low, a tractor, a 4X4 F150, tried shoveling.. everything. Nothing budged it. The fact that it pulled a huge tow truck across the ground with ease without moving an inch should give you an idea.. If the tow vehicle was on concrete that may have worked, but it was in there good. Trust me..I know how Alex likes to get stuck in snow banks..


----------



## magnatrac

firelwn82;752995 said:


> Well I will be in nicer temps and better views hopefully while you guys are pushin. Bring on Mardi Gras. To bad I will be worried and stressed most of the time cause I hate worrying about employees breakin crap but I have no choice . First Vacation in 3 years its gotta be done. Hopefully I will go down come back and have no bad stories or news to deal with, crossing my fingers.


 Brandon, If you stuff breaks down wihile your gone call germ. We'll help you out where we can. Have fun !!!
, shaun


----------



## Lawn Vet

Leisure Time LC;753022 said:


> NOAA is predicting 2-4 inches for Tuesday night and rain for Weds


I'm watching those predicted temps very closely. They just dropped the high down a degree since last issue. If they drop a few more degrees the total for Tues dusk to Weds dusk will be around 10", with another 5" to follow Weds night/Thurs morning. I've kept close tabs on these predicted temps with the last few storms that Xpress predicted...they've changed them quite rapidly. Without Xpress I think we'd be stuck without a clue waking up very unprepared many a morning. Thanks again Bud!


----------



## TheXpress2002

Lawn Vet;753173 said:


> I'm watching those predicted temps very closely. They just dropped the high down a degree since last issue. If they drop a few more degrees the total for Tues dusk to Weds dusk will be around 10", with another 5" to follow Weds night/Thurs morning. I've kept close tabs on these predicted temps with the last few storms that Xpress predicted...they've changed them quite rapidly. Without Xpress I think we'd be stuck without a clue waking up very unprepared many a morning. Thanks again Bud!


I am not always right but I am at least willing to be wrong and prepared. So anytime buddy.

Like I said they are trying to forecast way too much warm air into this storm. They have the snow line all the way down Tennessee valley on Tuesday then all the sudden throwing it up in Michigan by noon Wednesday. Not going to happen like that. I look at maybe 35 for Wednesday. I still state there will be sleet and a little rain but only for a few hours then right back to snow. Everyone is screwed with this storm but everyone north of 59 is completely screwed.


----------



## BossPlowGuy04

lawnprolawns;753138 said:


> That was not me.. lol.
> 
> I guarantee you your truck wouldn't have gotten it, no offense. I tried pulling it with my 2500 in 4X4 low, a tractor, a 4X4 F150, tried shoveling.. everything. Nothing budged it. The fact that it pulled a huge tow truck across the ground with ease without moving an inch should give you an idea.. If the tow vehicle was on concrete that may have worked, but it was in there good. Trust me..I know how Alex likes to get stuck in snow banks..


hey hey hey lets not be hateing, i haven't gotten stuck lately


----------



## lawnprolawns

BossPlowGuy04;753200 said:


> hey hey hey lets not be hateing, i haven't gotten stuck lately


I know, that is because it didn't snow for 15 days..


----------



## Superior L & L

TheXpress2002;753179 said:


> I Everyone is screwed with this storm but everyone north of 59 is completely screwed.


GEE thanks!


----------



## 2FAST4U

so were getting closer to the MGIA trade show in march any of you guys going? And if you are, are you pre paying or paying at the door? I dont want to get screwed if it snow's and I'm out like almost a $100 for me and the old man... Speak'n of the old man I told him its going to snow like a mf'er all week and this weekend, hes not to happy about it well maybe if he gets a new snowblower to play with he'll be more happy  but I've got to be dam sure that it's going to snow to justify spending $800:crying: this late in the season, that's if my dealer even has any left..


----------



## firelwn82

magnatrac;753166 said:


> Brandon, If you stuff breaks down wihile your gone call germ. We'll help you out where we can. Have fun !!!
> , shaun


For sure. I dont expect anything to happen but you know how stuff hits the fan when your not around..  I expect to have lots of fun. As long as I can go there on vacation and not come back on probation it'll be a good time ussmileyflag


----------



## Loaderpusher

We are gonna have a booth set up at the MGIA show, sure hope it doesnt snow. If it snows, my brother can work the show, but i have to set it up. Not gonna be fun trying to plow and set the booth up.


----------



## firelwn82

TheXpress2002;753179 said:


> I still state there will be sleet and a little rain but only for a few hours then right back to snow. Everyone is screwed with this storm but everyone north of 59 is completely screwed.


I officially HATE you... ha ha ha kidding.


----------



## irlandscaper

TheXpress2002;753179 said:


> I am not always right but I am at least willing to be wrong and prepared. So anytime buddy.
> 
> Like I said they are trying to forecast way too much warm air into this storm. They have the snow line all the way down Tennessee valley on Tuesday then all the sudden throwing it up in Michigan by noon Wednesday. Not going to happen like that. I look at maybe 35 for Wednesday. I still state there will be sleet and a little rain but only for a few hours then right back to snow. Everyone is screwed with this storm but everyone north of 59 is completely screwed.


You know, I could have gone on thinking spring was just around the corner... Not now:realmad: Next week is totally ruined, time to hybernate until tuesday night


----------



## alternative

looks to be staying further south, with mostly rain


----------



## TheXpress2002

alternative;753406 said:


> looks to be staying further south, with mostly rain


If the low tracks south we get the heavy snow, if it goes north we get rain.

Here is the problem this morning and why I am waiting until the next run. With this storm you are either going to phase quicker be stronger and the low brings in warm air with a northern track. Or, you are to to phase slower be a little weaker and the low does not bring warm air in and stays with a southern track.

The last run shows slower phasing, the low brings warms air in, but stays south. This is not a viable option because you need the low to be north of us to bring the rain in. Just the models waffling.

I will update after the next run


----------



## Leisure Time LC

TheXpress2002;753428 said:


> If the low tracks south we get the heavy snow, if it goes north we get rain.
> 
> Here is the problem this morning and why I am waiting until the next run. With this storm you are either going to phase quicker be stronger and the low brings in warm air with a northern track. Or, you are to to phase slower be a little weaker and the low does not bring warm air in and stays with a southern track.
> 
> The last run shows slower phasing, the low brings warms air in, but stays south. This is not a viable option because you need the low to be north of us to bring the rain in. Just the models waffling.
> 
> I will update after the next run


So does it look like snow to the north and more rain than snow for us?


----------



## smoore45

It looks like it is going to start as snow, then change to rain and possibly change back to snow(for us guys to the south anyways). Sure will be a fun one...


----------



## TheXpress2002

I am amazed EVERY model has the center of the low moving through Ohio with the rain snow line on the Michigan Ohio border and they are still calling for rain. I must be blind or something because nothing being forecasted is makes sense. I can't wait for this to blow up over top of us, and I really think no one will know until it is on top of us.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

TheXpress2002;753563 said:


> I am amazed EVERY model has the center of the low moving through Ohio with the rain snow line on the Michigan Ohio border and they are still calling for rain. I must be blind or something because nothing being forecasted is makes sense. I can't wait for this to blow up over top of us, and I really think no one will know until it is on top of us.


'Cept us. 

Thanks to you.

Still waiting on that info, I'll get back to you. Before the storm.


----------



## Scenic Lawnscape

TheXpress2002;753563 said:


> I am amazed EVERY model has the center of the low moving through Ohio with the rain snow line on the Michigan Ohio border and they are still calling for rain. I must be blind or something because nothing being forecasted is makes sense. I can't wait for this to blow up over top of us, and I really think no one will know until it is on top of us.


but thanks to you buddy we will be ready

:salute::salute:


----------



## bigjeeping

Thanks to Xpress’ forewarning I am making the following preparations 
in order to obtain peak physical performance for the upcoming storm. ussmileyflag

1)	Quadrupled daily caloric intake (now eating in excess of 10,000 cal/day).
2)	Decreased alcohol consumption to one 12 pack/day (Boston Lager of course).
3)	Increased REM sleep to 23 hours/day by medically-induced a coma.
4)	Achieved maximal hydration from 3 strategically placed IV drips. 2 are saline and 1 is strawberry cool-aid.

During my 1 hour of awake-ness each day: I hone my senses by hurling tennis rackets at small moving objects with deadly accuracy. If I have a few spare minutes before the medically induced a coma gets administered, I may spend some time breeding prizewinning clams, or performing covert operations for the CIA. 

Right before the sedatives get shot in my veins, I open some of my fan mail and translate ethnic slurs for Cuban refugees. During the coma I am known to sleep walk and build large suspension bridges in my back yard. Once I single-handedly defended a small village in the Amazon Basin from a horde of ferocious army ants (using only a hoe and a large glass of water).

I like to sleep in my original line of corduroy evening wear.

What are y'all doing to get ready??


----------



## PremierLand

bigjeeping;753599 said:


> Thanks to Xpress' forewarning I am making the following preparations
> in order to obtain peak physical performance for the upcoming storm. ussmileyflag
> 
> 1)	Quadrupled daily caloric intake (now eating in excess of 10,000 cal/day).
> 2)	Decreased alcohol consumption to one 12 pack/day (Boston Lager of course).
> 3)	Increased REM sleep to 23 hours/day by medically-induced a coma.
> 4)	Achieved maximal hydration from 3 strategically placed IV drips. 2 are saline and 1 is strawberry cool-aid.
> 
> During my 1 hour of awake-ness each day: I hone my senses by hurling tennis rackets at small moving objects with deadly accuracy. If I have a few spare minutes before the medically induced a coma gets administered, I may spend some time breeding prizewinning clams, or performing covert operations for the CIA.
> 
> Right before the sedatives get shot in my veins, I open some of my fan mail and translate ethnic slurs for Cuban refugees. During the coma I am known to sleep walk and build large suspension bridges in my back yard. Once I single-handedly defended a small village in the Amazon Basin from a horde of ferocious army ants (using only a hoe and a large glass of water).
> 
> I like to sleep in my original line of corduroy evening wear.
> 
> What are y'all doing to get ready??


Its like the modern day Oregon Trail game.


----------



## firelwn82

Big Jeepin that was friggen HO-LARIOUS. I'm gettin ready by cleanin the house and packing to get the hell ota here before **** hits the fan.. . Goin where its 70 and boobies everywhere. xysport... Leave it for someone else to do and hope to god I still have my accounts and equipment when I get back....


----------



## lawnprolawns

If you dont want your equipment and accounts i could probably take care of that for you.


----------



## Superior L & L

Our local NBC25 station was saying we are going to get dumped on in there morning forcast today. The local ABC and CBS are still calling for flurrys


----------



## lawnprolawns

Well, either way, I'm getting everything fixed up, cleaned up, gassed up, and ready to go. I dont need another day like Saturday! haha. This may be the first storm where I'll actually have all three Toro's up and running, new paddles and all. 

Xpress and Jason, I know this is a long, shot, but what do you think about the weather on the 22nd thru the 24th? I'm planning on going up to Boyne and getting some boarding in with my church, I've already paid.. hopefully it'll stay clear!


----------



## firelwn82

lawnprolawns;753713 said:


> If you dont want your equipment and accounts i could probably take care of that for you.


I ment that as in I hope the guys that are going to take care of it don't do crap for work and piss my customers off.  The guys I got I trust but ya never know when your not there to keep the thumb down and the pressure on ya know.


----------



## Leisure Time LC

lawnprolawns;753721 said:


> Well, either way, I'm getting everything fixed up, cleaned up, gassed up, and ready to go. I dont need another day like Saturday! haha. This may be the first storm where I'll actually have all three Toro's up and running, new paddles and all.
> 
> I am doing the same thing, Got stuff gassed up, New paddles on two of the blowers, New spark plugs in all 3 blowers. It is going to rain for sure now, since i did all this prep work before the storm....... (I'm praying)
> 
> The local weather forcasters are not saying squat on the snow except it is going to be mixed with rain... Accuweather is saying 4.1 inches of snow over the next 3 days.....
> 
> What are the latest models saying Xpress?


----------



## GreenAcresFert

firelwn82;753700 said:


> Goin where its 70 and boobies everywhere.


I usually go every year, been going since a kid. You'll have a great time. You staying in the french quarter a assume so don't forget to go to Pat O' Briens, Cats Meow(get up on the balcony), and always end the night down at Big Daddy's were there are plenty of girls needing money to help them through college, but make sure you go to Pat O' Briens and have a hurricane. Have fun, still haven't totally gone against it, so I may see ya down there, if the weekend looks clear.


----------



## magnatrac

Guys no need to worry jerry on 7 has got it covered !!! He said 1"/3" tues. night. He even said that most of it will just melt with the warm temps so it should just be a little bit of a "sloppy day" . Also he said maybe an inch or two wed. night. Then again he told me that I might see a dusting last friday night/ saturday and I most certainly PLOWED 

Express, thanks a bunch for keeping us posted. It's a huge help !!!

,shaun


----------



## lawnprolawns

Well, because Leisure Time and I did all this work to get ready, we'll likely see 1" max and a lot of rain. Just my thoughts.


----------



## magnatrac

lawnprolawns;753874 said:


> Well, because Leisure Time and I did all this work to get ready, we'll likely see 1" max and a lot of rain. Just my thoughts.


 Well I don't know weather or not to thank you guys or call you snow nazis !!!
Just kidding, I am all ready to go to so I am just as guilty either way 

,shaun


----------



## tom_mccauley

Looks like its time to take off the plow, and put on the squeegee


----------



## Eastside Eric

magnatrac;753869 said:


> Guys no need to worry jerry on 7 has got it covered !!! He said 1"/3" tues. night. He even said that most of it will just melt with the warm temps so it should just be a little bit of a "sloppy day" . Also he said maybe an inch or two wed. night. Then again he told me that I might see a dusting last friday night/ saturday and I most certainly PLOWED
> 
> Express, thanks a bunch for keeping us posted. It's a huge help !!!
> 
> ,shaun


Hodak was the only one out of the 3 stooges that got it right for last saturday. He said 1-2" by 7am and 1-2" more from 7am - noon and he was dead on for us on the far east side.


----------



## 2FAST4U

well the plow is still off the truck think'n im going to hook it up in the morning.

talked to my sale's man today about the snowblowers and they dont have the one I want in stock so looks like I better keep my fingers crossed that the little toro hangs tough if we get all this snow. Yes I said all this snow I'm pull'n for express to be right I could use a good push to add to my feb. invoice's.

Well I also preregistered for the MIGA Trade Show, I didnt register for any of the classes just couldn't justify spending $120 for two of us to sit in on a class or two. Well hope to see some of you guys there I'm going on Tuesday the 3rd, will be the guys in the red Watson's Landscaping Hoodies.

Hey also got a phone call from Weingartz today, there open house is the 11th and 12th of march. I'll probably be going to that too there were to many good deals last year to pass up this year just remember to bring a pocket full of cash guys.

sorry for the long message guys if we get this snow I'll be in a coma till the MIGA Show talk to you guys later.


----------



## firelwn82

GreenAcresFert;753732 said:


> I usually go every year, been going since a kid. You'll have a great time. You staying in the french quarter a assume so don't forget to go to Pat O' Briens, Cats Meow(get up on the balcony), and always end the night down at Big Daddy's were there are plenty of girls needing money to help them through college, but make sure you go to Pat O' Briens and have a hurricane. Have fun, still haven't totally gone against it, so I may see ya down there, if the weekend looks clear.


Nah I have a friend who moved down there 4 years ago. Old roommate that owes me an ass ton of money, ha ha. So he snet me some cash and told me to get down there. Me and my girlfriend arnt gonna pass up the offer for nothin. We will for sure have to check those places out.


----------



## TheXpress2002

I am not buying any of this BS being handed to us until this thing passes over the Rockies. Once it does I hope this thing shows its ugly face and these forecasters eat their words. If this thing goes AWOL then I do apoligize and I will eat mine. There is not one model that brings the center of the low into Michigan. The 540 lines stays along the border and shows snow falling even at temps of 35 degrees.

I will update in the morning. 

Also FWIW I love how the forecast low tonight is 25 and it is currently 18 degrees outside.......I cant wait for tomorrow night


----------



## Jason Pallas

Here's an interesting thought that crossed my mind during a recent lull in the activities. I've plowed snow for a lot of years. I can remember plowing snow on Xmas, Xmas Eve, New Year's Eve, New Years Day, Valentine's Day, Groundhog' s Day, the SuperBowl, the Daytona 500, and just about every other big (and not so big) event or holiday during the Winter. However, I cannot ever remember plowing snow on the night of the Oscars (Academy Awards) or on St Patrick's Day.
Just an observation for what it's worth. I sincerely hope that streak is not broken this year. I'm sick of the snow and ready for Spring.


----------



## lawnprolawns

Jason Pallas;754181 said:


> Here's an interesting thought that crossed my mind during a recent lull in the activities. I've plowed snow for a lot of years. I can remember plowing snow on Xmas, Xmas Eve, New Year's Eve, New Years Day, Valentine's Day, Groundhog' s Day, the SuperBowl, the Daytona 500, and just about every other big (and not so big) event or holiday during the Winter. However, I cannot ever remember plowing snow on the night of the Oscars (Academy Awards) or on St Patrick's Day.
> Just an observation for what it's worth. I sincerely hope that streak is not broken this year. I'm sick of the snow and ready for Spring.


What, I'm just beginning to like snow!


----------



## TheXpress2002

Wait whats this. NWS dropping the temps from 43 to 37 for tomorrow and going from less than one inch to 2-4 inches tonight and from around one inch to 1-3 inches tomorrow and 1-2 inches on Thursday. The snow ratio has gone from 10:1 to 14:1 Man o man can you imangine the forecast by the end of the day.


----------



## firelwn82

TheXpress2002;754267 said:


> Wait whats this. NWS dropping the temps from 43 to 37 for tomorrow and going from less than one inch to 2-4 inches tonight and from around one inch to 1-3 inches tomorrow and 1-2 inches on Thursday. The snow ratio has gone from 10:1 to 14:1 Man o man can you imangine the forecast by the end of the day.


This is why I don't even bother looking at the T.V. weather. I just come here and get updated. Thanks again


----------



## Leisure Time LC

TheXpress2002;754267 said:


> Wait whats this. NWS dropping the temps from 43 to 37 for tomorrow and going from less than one inch to 2-4 inches tonight and from around one inch to 1-3 inches tomorrow and 1-2 inches on Thursday. The snow ratio has gone from 10:1 to 14:1 Man o man can you imangine the forecast by the end of the day.


So what are we going to get around us Xpress? It looks like it is going to be back and forth from snow to rain back to snow. Snow is suppost to start around midnight and chan ge to rain by 9am. Do you see this braking down like this? I am just trying to figure out what to tell my guys today on what time we will be going out weds morning. I dont want to get stung and have to push all my accounts by myself again. It looks like it will be tight on the time frame from when it will be pushable and when it will be just slush..

Your thoughts are always appreciated


----------



## Glockshot73!

firelwn82;754273 said:


> This is why I don't even bother looking at the T.V. weather. I just come here and get updated. Thanks again


Here for me to, and weatherbug for radar, hmm Xpress radar? Im sure yours would always be updated and not take 10 min one update and 45 mins another update. 

Thanks Xpress
Chris


----------



## superiorsnowrem

The weather.com is now saying less than one inch for tonight. Very weird. It is actually going down.


----------



## Luther

With so many variables and possibilities it's no wonder forecasting is difficult if not impossible to get right.

Gota give kudos to those who stick their neck out to predict the future. :salute: wesport

Plan on worst case and you'll be ok. Plan on what you want and you'll be screwed.


----------



## tom_mccauley

I'm planning on 24" of heavy, wet, sloppy stuff, so I can wake up at 4 am just to go back to bed!!!!


----------



## Tango

So I am working at the boat show and five booths down from me is the NOAA both. I just got back from asking him what is going to happen for the next couple of days. He asked me to stop back in a little while after he had some time to look at the models that come out at 4:00pm (whatever that means)

I will let you know what he says. We can see how far off he will be. Anything you want me to ask him?


----------



## Superior L & L

Tango;754621 said:


> Anything you want me to ask him?


Did he stay at a Holiday Inn express last night


----------



## snow_man_48045

this morning said 2-4 tonight and 1-3 Wed.

Now at 4pm saying 1-3 tonight and 1 or less Wed. :crying:
Sounds like plow fast boys before it melts


----------



## lawnprolawns

Superior L & L;754628 said:


> Did he stay at a Holiday Inn express last night


xysportxysport


----------



## Tango

Superior L & L;754628 said:


> Did he stay at a Holiday Inn express last night


he said no and he said nothing but rain tomorrow. I so want to bet him and couple of bucks he is wrong.


----------



## Superior L & L

Tango;754687 said:


> he said no and he said nothing but rain tomorrow. I so want to bet him and couple of bucks he is wrong.


Bet him a couple of beers......its got to be $10 a beer at the boat show!


----------



## 2FAST4U

Well the trucks ready and I'm off to dinner and a few beers at Shield's Pizza on 23 mile this could be my last real meal for the next 48 hours :crying: 

hey Tango I'll talk to you later when I get home. and tell that NOAA guy that they need to hire Express to do there weather LOL


----------



## Allor Outdoor

Well everywhere I have looked besides Xpress's forecast is only calling for 1-2inches tonight into morning! Chuck on Channel 4 even said that it is going to melt pretty quickly.

It will be interesting on how this all plays out.

If Chuck is correct, it sounds like you better start plowing early cuz it is all just going to melt off!

Suppose all we can do it is what TCLA said, and brace for the worst.


----------



## terrapro

i have a feeling... i will wake up early enough to get everything done but not enough accumulation to really worry. go tidy up the commercials to make sure they will be clean for open time then come home for breakfast expecting to go back out around noon for the residentials. 

another day time snow :crying:
i think the last 3 snows have been day snows


----------



## michigancutter

I heard 2-4 for tri- county area. West of oakland 3-6. North of St. Clair 4-8. These are total strom accum. by fri. Let see who will be the closest to storm totals. I always perpare for the worst and hope for the best. Good luck tonight guys.


----------



## Moonlighter

Well the trucks are gassed and ready to go, I'm bettin on Express and not the news. 2,4 and 7 have their heads up their a**es. Thanks Express your the best weather dude in town.


----------



## lawnprolawns

I guess this is an Xpress v. the weathermen question, but is anyone going to go out and salt tonight? If we're only getting 1-2 then it seems like that would be the best route, but if we get 3+, we'll have a big mess..


----------



## 2FAST4U

back from dinner and it's already down to 31* so I guess it can start snow'n any time. I'm truly puzzled on this one, guess its off to bed pretty soon and think'n I'll be getting up and maybe going out around 3:30 or 4 really it's anyones guess though


----------



## magnatrac

I usually look more towards the flint forcast ( more accurate for me) so I plan on getting up some time in the a.m. to scrape and salt. If it isn't going to switch to rain untill mid late morning the lots will need salt. Wunderground said sleet and freezing rain mixing in. I don't care if it rains. If there is a couple few inches of snow the rain will not make it disappear that fast( unless it pours) with temps in the upper 40's. 

Now as far as streets and drives that's the real ? Wait and see I guess. It's probably going to be a long drawn out P.I.T.A. storm. One site says 3/6" for flint the other says 4/8". I hope it stays more snow rather than both either way it's going to be fun !!!

,shaun


----------



## Leisure Time LC

2FAST4U;754825 said:


> back from dinner and it's already down to 31* so I guess it can start snow'n any time. I'm truly puzzled on this one, guess its off to bed pretty soon and think'n I'll be getting up and maybe going out around 3:30 or 4 really it's anyones guess though


I am going to head out around 4 and see how it goes until it starts to rain


----------



## TheXpress2002

Real quick summary....

1-3 tonight mostly after 2am for south of 59, north of that will be 2-4 inches

Changes to sleet and freezing rain around 10am then to rain/snow mix around 1pm

Changes back to snow around 6pm

Tomorrow night 1-2 inches

Thursday 1-3 inches (lots of blowing and drifting.... winds over 40pmh)

Lots and lots of salt. Dont forget whatever does not melt tomorrow (if it even does) will freeze tomorrow night with temps around 19. This is an absolute PITA storm. I would rather have had 14 inches of snow rather than dealing with this headache.


----------



## lawnprolawns

TheXpress2002;754894 said:


> Real quick summary....
> 
> 1-3 tonight mostly after 2am for south of 59, north of that will be 2-4 inches
> 
> Changes to sleet and freezing rain around 10am then to rain/snow mix around 1pm
> 
> Changes back to snow around 6pm
> 
> Tomorrow night 1-2 inches
> 
> Thursday 1-3 inches (lots of blowing and drifting.... winds over 40pmh)
> 
> Lots and lots of salt. Dont forget whatever does not melt tomorrow (if it even does) will freeze tomorrow night with temps around 19. This is an absolute PITA storm. I would rather have had 14 inches of snow rather than dealing with this headache.


I take it temps will be high enough during the day to get rid of everything with salt? Or am I wrong?


----------



## TheXpress2002

lawnprolawns;754901 said:


> I take it temps will be high enough during the day to get rid of everything with salt? Or am I wrong?


I do not have a response to that. I would love to have one but all models show the rain snow line south of us over the border. I think no one has any idea WITF to do or forecast. I could post all the models and none of them are in agreement, not one. I am just starting my day at 4am and if nothing is happening I am going to breakfast. If anyone cares to join me send me a message because I have thrown the white flag on this one and just preparing for all snow.:realmad:


----------



## lawnprolawns

Where's breakfast at? I wouldn't mind..


----------



## 2FAST4U

Well if express is going to throw in the white towel and go to breakfast I might want to too, and meet a couple of you guys. I'll shot you guys a pm with my number :waving:

Well I'll check back in around 3 and see what's happen'n


----------



## dsteve12

There was a storm like this in 06/07. By the start of business, there was _maybe_ a dusting on the lots, with a wintry mix still trickling. I, naturally, salted. Customers were outraged! "It's raining," they complained. By evening, it had switched back to snow, refreezed the slushy mess from the day, and was a complete headache to clean-up. You couldn't plow it clean, because the surface layer was a soupy, icy mess. But just dropping more salt down made things look worse.

I'm going to try something new tomorrow with my biggest PITA -- I'm going to wait until the start of their workday, call them, and have them tell me what they want me to do. They're going to pay either way... and this way, I get to sleep in.


----------



## Superior L & L

dsteve12;754950 said:


> I'm going to try something new tomorrow with my biggest PITA -- I'm going to wait until the start of their workday, call them, and have them tell me what they want me to do. They're going to pay either way... and this way, I get to sleep in.


Oh man!!!!!! Im not here to tell people how/what to do but do NOT let your customers tell you how to handle the storm. You do work for the customer, but you are the expert. Some customers may not like what/how you do something but you will end up running around like a chicken with his head cut off and end up p!ssing off more of your customers


----------



## TheXpress2002

Here will be the worst joke of all, when the 00Z run comes out and shows all snow and we will all be in bed when the forecast changes...........lol.......I will post around 3:30am


----------



## lawnprolawns

Superior L & L;754967 said:


> Oh man!!!!!! Im not here to tell people how/what to do but do NOT let your customers tell you how to handle the storm. You do work for the customer, but you are the expert. Some customers may not like what/how you do something but you will end up running around like a chicken with his head cut off and end up p!ssing off more of your customers


I agree for the most part. We have one customer that complains when we salt and then complains if we dont salt and his lot isn't dry...Doh. Occasionally I'll call him before the business closes the day before and tell him what I'm planning on doing, to make sure he knows what's going on. I dont really ask what he wants done.. I just tell him what's going to happen. If he has questions he'll ask, but usually he'll say "cool bud. thanks for letting me know"

then everyone is happy.


----------



## sefh

Not sure what's going on up north but it's snowing now down here by the Ohio Line.


----------



## 24v6spd

TheXpress2002;754973 said:


> Here will be the worst joke of all, when the 00Z run comes out and shows all snow and we will all be in bed when the forecast changes...........lol.......I will post around 3:30am


 I remember the big snow in December Noaa downgraded it to 1-2" then I heard on the weather radio in the truck they had issued a winter storm warning for up to 8". Time will tell>


----------



## lawnprolawns

With the forecasted weather I'll be out of salt by next week! Cool. Time to bring out the liquid sprayer again for the rest of the year if I'm lucky and make some goood $$.


----------



## dsteve12

Good points. I appreciate the sounding board - and you're both right that it would be silly to hand over the keys to the customer... The contract I put together for this guy this year is actually pretty tight... so, by signing, he's already given all the direction I need from his a$$.


----------



## Bedell Mgmt.

well, well, well

checked the weather channel site to pass the time and for milford (homebase) it now says nothing about rain for tomorrow, but rather 2-4" of wet nasty stuff. maybe they are starting to listen to OUR weather man! (thanks xpress!) :salute:

let's just hope this isn't another "gift from gakona"


----------



## procut

Looking out the window now all I see is a SLIGHT dusting that would hardly even be worth salting. I will still be heading out about 4:00, to maybe hit the zero tollerane accounts and see what everything looks like..


----------



## Luther

Whole lota nothin goin on out there right now.


----------



## 24v6spd

Just a very slight dusting here. Looking at the radar looks like the band has moved through.


----------



## Superior L & L

All our grass is covered, but treated site's are totally wet. Its kind of snowing/raining right now.

I guess i got up and am driving around just to enjoy my coffee


----------



## Allor Outdoor

Everything that fell here (which wasn't much...1/8in at best) has melted. The sites are just wet.

There seems to be a VERY fine mist in the air, but not enough to turn the wipers on.


----------



## Luther

This is the pits!

Is it possible NOTHING is going to happen? 

Still looks that way per radar.

Must be waiting for rush hour or something.


----------



## 2FAST4U

well about 1/2" here going to head out and check the lots, not a whole lot left on the radar so maybe its over???????  xpress what's your take


----------



## Allor Outdoor

TCLA....what city are you basing your observations from?


----------



## Superior L & L

Allor Outdoor;755162 said:


> TCLA....what city are you basing your observations from?


Sh!t they probably have 6-10 dues checking sites


----------



## Luther

Superior L & L;755164 said:


> Sh!t they probably have 6-10 dues checking sites


Actually 48 right now in 6 counties. xysport


----------



## Superior L & L

Really? 48 just incase it snows. Thats awsome.


----------



## Luther

Superior L & L;755166 said:


> Really? 48 just incase it snows. Thats awsome.


No. Light snow run amount.......lots more on a full push.


----------



## Runner

Just a light dusting, here. I do NOT want to go out and salt these places if I might end up pushing them off this afternoon. Temp is at 34, and I'm seeing stuff dripping.


----------



## lawnprolawns

hmmm that's odd. i went outside to check and apparently didn't have to waste all that time with my boots. Doesn't look like anything else is coming on the radar either. That's alright I guess, I have a lot of bidding to do.


----------



## 2FAST4U

hey i'm at 16 and crocker right now and the lot looks like it's been salted all my sh!t looks ok so far but I drove through some pretty good blast of snow on my way down here. well i've got to leave this lot so i'm going to lose my wifi conection, so be safe out there guys do fall a sleep between checking your lots


----------



## snow_man_48045

nothing worth getting up for here except papper is here already, LOL What little we had is melted off my truck,porch,and (cement drive 80%) Road not salted since last snow on Sat is just wet :angry: This feals like October thru parts of November all over agian for the exception that it is warmer the further you get inland from Lake Saint Clair 34 out by Mac Ray Harbor, 35 out on M59 and Groesbeck area


----------



## lawnprolawns

TCLA;755167 said:


> No. Light snow run amount.......lots more on a full push.


That is nuts!

I was driving behind a TCLA truck today. Looked kind of like Dave out in Northville? Please remove yourself from my city xysportxysport

Well... back to bed.


----------



## cgrappler135

Ben Bailey just said a high of 42 today? Here in livonia i went to bed with a dusting on the ground at 1:00am but the snow had stopped and got up at 3:30 and not a drop on any pavment. Just wet??? No salting for me i guess! :realmad:


----------



## Leisure Time LC

I just went outside and nothing here, Pavement is barely wet.... Guess this one was a dud


----------



## Runner

Wow...I just got back in, and am glad I went out. I did a leetle bit of everything. A few walks that needed shoveling, a few that needed touch up, a few spots that needed salt, and I even dropped the plow in a few spots. One lot, I plowed completely, because it didn't have salt on it from before. I figured if I pushed it real quick, it will then just melt off. If I hadn't pushed it (employee parking lot), I may have just ended up with a packed down mess (as wet and as packing as this is). There are surprisingly alot of guys out.


----------



## magnatrac

I walked out the house and almost went back in to bed. I ended up shoveling walks and salting lots. It was weird where the snow was and wasn't. The way I decide to salt is weather or not my tire tracks pack down or melt . I hate these questionable snows. I would rather salt it and know it's good rather than hope it melts. Walking across the lots the snow was sticking to my boots. It would build up in big clumps untill it fell off. Kind of hard to walk !!! I did have sleet bounchng off my windshield on the way home. Maybe we can get a push in before the week is out !!!

,shaun


----------



## 2FAST4U

Hey what were you doing over buy Mac ray that my lot LOL well they didn't need plowing it was all wet there and all my resis were mostly wet at 4:30 well lets hope sat is better.


----------



## procut

Went out and did a quick check of the route - nothing. Threw a couple handfulls of ice melt on one spot of sidewalk near an entrance and that was it.


----------



## michigancutter

This is crazy. went out this mornign and all i did is waste my gas. oh well they said an inch or two by tonight maybe get a salting in. no snow here in southern st. clair county


----------



## firelwn82

Leaving now fellas. Only 5 hours behind. Ugh I hate that sleep thing. Have a good week and peace out.


----------



## lawnprolawns

I want all this stuff to be blue!!


----------



## superiorsnowrem

Oh well we can't control mother nature. All we can do is wait and see what she wants to do. She definitely wears the pants in this relationship


----------



## snow_man_48045

2FAST4U;755215 said:


> Hey what were you doing over buy Mac ray that my lot LOL well they didn't need plowing it was all wet there and all my resis were mostly wet at 4:30 well lets hope sat is better.


I've got a subdavision over there down the road a block. How do you like the bridge being closed??


----------



## cgrappler135

Leisure Time LC;755194 said:


> I just went outside and nothing here, Pavement is barely wet.... Guess this one was a dud


Hey i just seen your ad on craigslist for lawn service. Its funny cause Metro's ad is like 3 above yours and you guys have the same exact photos! I had to switch back and forth just to make sure my eyes werent playin tricks on me. I like yours better cause it starts at $18 a cut and not $15. How good does advertising on craigs do?


----------



## Metro Lawn

cgrappler135;755412 said:


> Hey i just seen your ad on craigslist for lawn service. Its funny cause Metro's ad is like 3 above yours and you guys have the same exact photos! I had to switch back and forth just to make sure my eyes werent playin tricks on me. I like yours better cause it starts at $18 a cut and not $15. How good does advertising on craigs do?


I knew someone would catch that. I told Scott I was going to copy his ad to see how long it took for someone to say something....lol


----------



## cgrappler135

Metro Lawn;755424 said:


> I knew someone would catch that. I told Scott I was going to copy his ad to see how long it took for someone to say something....lol


Yeah me and my buddy sometimes swap pics for advertising too but its good cause we are in totally seperate areas. I believe you and Leisure Time also service opposite areas? So i guess the pics really wouldnt matter. I just went and did a lawn est. in northville from a call. People see rain and start thinkin their grass is bout to grow i guess! Hope i get it though... its about an acre!


----------



## Leisure Time LC

cgrappler135;755473 said:


> Yeah me and my buddy sometimes swap pics for advertising too but its good cause we are in totally seperate areas. I believe you and Leisure Time also service opposite areas? So i guess the pics really wouldnt matter. I just went and did a lawn est. in northville from a call. People see rain and start thinkin their grass is bout to grow i guess! Hope i get it though... its about an acre!


Yes we are in differents areas. John, you can cut my lawn for $15.00 per week and I want it cut every other week........xysportxysportxysport


----------



## Leisure Time LC

cgrappler135;755412 said:


> Hey i just seen your ad on craigslist for lawn service. Its funny cause Metro's ad is like 3 above yours and you guys have the same exact photos! I had to switch back and forth just to make sure my eyes werent playin tricks on me. I like yours better cause it starts at $18 a cut and not $15. How good does advertising on craigs do?


Thats how they make money on the east side, the take a 72" ZTR and cut yards that are 40ft long by 5 ft wide. Things are not like that on the west side, we actually have lawns to cut not strips


----------



## Superior L & L

Metro Lawn;755424 said:


> I knew someone would catch that. I told Scott I was going to copy his ad to see how long it took for someone to say something....lol


SURRRE!!!!

I will cut lawns for $12 any takers


----------



## cgrappler135

Superior L & L;755584 said:


> SURRRE!!!!
> 
> I will cut lawns for $12 any takers


A guy told me earlier that he got an estimate for $45 bi-weekly a cut for an acre??? I told him thats a really good deal that i couldnt match.


----------



## Allor Outdoor

Here we go again....
I keep hearing different reports on what the weather is going to do tonight, and again during the day tomorrow.
What are everyones thouhgts?
Is there a change we might get 2 inches tonight?


----------



## terrapro

Metro Lawn;755767 said:


> You really wanted to waste your very first post with that?????


no kidding


----------



## TheXpress2002

I first off want to apologize about this past storm. This was the worst F****** thing I have ever seen with not being able to read crap even when the moisture was falling. I looked at the models throughout the day with how they handled things and it continued to show snow falling on the maps with rain pouring outside. 

I will make it up to everyone here with the forecast for Saturday........SNOW and possibly near warning levels. (Thats all I will say because I do not want to jinx the SOB) Then next event/chance will be Tuesday night into Wednesday


----------



## smoore45

TheXpress2002;755816 said:


> I first off want to apologize about this past storm. This was the worst F****** thing I have ever seen with not being able to read crap even when the moisture was falling. I looked at the models throughout the day with how they handled things and it continued to show snow falling on the maps with rain pouring outside.
> 
> I will make it up to everyone here with the forecast for Saturday........SNOW and possibly near warning levels. (Thats all I will say because I do not want to jinx the SOB) Then next event/chance will be Tuesday night into Wednesday


No need to apologize. I saw the rain/snow line on the models too and was very confused. Hell, thats what made me wake up at 1am, 3am and 5am. All for no reason. It'll probably be more of the same tonight. :realmad:


----------



## TheXpress2002

smoore45;755830 said:


> No need to apologize. I saw the rain/snow line on the models too and was very confused. Hell, thats what made me wake up at 1am, 3am and 5am. All for no reason. It'll probably be more of the same tonight. :realmad:


We will at least be salting tonight


----------



## smoore45

TheXpress2002;755833 said:


> We will at least be salting tonight


Yeah, thanks for the heads up. Hey, do you know of a website that keeps an archive of radar images?


----------



## 2FAST4U

snow_man_48045;755343 said:


> I've got a subdavision over there down the road a block. How do you like the bridge being closed??


It sucks because I have mac ray on that said and resis on the other side but at least i'm coming down from 21 mile so I can get off on N. river or 16 mile. we need to meet up one morning after were done plow'n for the day at boat town willies


----------



## 24v6spd

TheXpress2002;755816 said:


> I first off want to apologize about this past storm. This was the worst F****** thing I have ever seen with not being able to read crap even when the moisture was falling. I looked at the models throughout the day with how they handled things and it continued to show snow falling on the maps with rain pouring outside.
> 
> I will make it up to everyone here with the forecast for Saturday........SNOW and possibly near warning levels. (Thats all I will say because I do not want to jinx the SOB) Then next event/chance will be Tuesday night into Wednesday


 Don't worry about it, we all make mistakes. I would rather be up and prepared than be caught off guard.


----------



## Superior L & L

Express your just as skilled or even more skilled than the dudes on TV and I have never heard them say "well we really screwed last nights forcast up" never mind appologize. Your way more on that they are


----------



## cgrappler135

TheXpress2002;755816 said:


> I first off want to apologize about this past storm. This was the worst F****** thing I have ever seen with not being able to read crap even when the moisture was falling. I looked at the models throughout the day with how they handled things and it continued to show snow falling on the maps with rain pouring outside.
> 
> I will make it up to everyone here with the forecast for Saturday........SNOW and possibly near warning levels. (Thats all I will say because I do not want to jinx the SOB) Then next event/chance will be Tuesday night into Wednesday


Dont even worry bout it Xpress. I would much rather be prepared than not. Thanks for all your info!


----------



## Scenic Lawnscape

express hats off to oyu, you were looking out for us and that I thank you for.

Now this saturday storm I think your dead nuts on


----------



## Jason Pallas

Express - don't sweat it. That thing was F' ed up from jump street. On to the next one. What do you think of those QPFs, temps and the snow ratios? Looks like a lot of light fluffy snow - maybe 6+" I think. What's your take.

That system on next Tuesday looks to either be a repeat of this last storm/event or all rain with temps in the 30s near 40.


----------



## PremierLand

I am betting on Jason, Metro, and Xpress. 

There should be a separate thread where only those 3 can contribute and in order to view their forcast you must contribute $45.00... lol


----------



## TheXpress2002

Jason Pallas;755972 said:


> Express - don't sweat it. That thing was F' ed up from jump street. On to the next one. What do you think of those QPFs, temps and the snow ratios? Looks like a lot of light fluffy snow - maybe 6+" I think. What's your take.
> 
> That system on next Tuesday looks to either be a repeat of this last storm/event or all rain with temps in the 30s near 40.


Yeppers I am not going to jinx it but looking like 20 to 1 - 22 to 1 ratios of light fluffy snow in the WSW critera if you know what I mean


----------



## Leisure Time LC

TheXpress2002;755816 said:


> I first off want to apologize about this past storm. This was the worst F****** thing I have ever seen with not being able to read crap even when the moisture was falling. I looked at the models throughout the day with how they handled things and it continued to show snow falling on the maps with rain pouring outside.
> 
> I will make it up to everyone here with the forecast for Saturday........SNOW and possibly near warning levels. (Thats all I will say because I do not want to jinx the SOB) Then next event/chance will be Tuesday night into Wednesday


My hat is off to you Xpress!!!!!!!!!! I would rather be prepared and it not snow than it snow and not be prepared.. THANKS for all the work you put into this to keep all of us in the loop of this unpredictable weather. I would not even attempt to forecast the weather. I will leave it to the expert (XPRESS)


----------



## Bigmikesseasonal

*De-ice ?????????????*

Its Snowing and the roads are starting to ice up in Hartland! Its 32 degrees and falling here, going out at 4:30 Am to give them lots a squirt!


----------



## Milwaukee

Xpress it ok to make mistake it normal thing. On Tuesday at 12 a.m. it was snow but lightly.


----------



## procut

Superior L & L;755928 said:


> Express your just as skilled or even more skilled than the dudes on TV and I have never heard them say "well we really screwed last nights forcast up" never mind appologize. Your way more on that they are


Its amazing, usually the TV guys say nothing or make up excuses.

However, Jake Dunne with WLNS in Lansing is the exception. He called for "maybe an inch" last saturday and we ended up with 4.3", thus a total busted forecast. Come monday morning he said, "I would like to apologize to all of mid-Michigan for that one."

No joke, I could hardly believe my ears, it was first time I ever saw a TV Meterologist do that.


----------



## cgrappler135

Well just got back from squirtin. I actually ran out of liquid with 2 lots left so i had to go grab some bags from angelos. Good thing i still have my tailgate salter on! I notices that on a couple of my bigger lots... half of it was dry from the wind blowing acrossed it. Anyone else notice that on their lots?


----------



## eatonpaving

cgrappler135;756281 said:


> Well just got back from squirtin. I actually ran out of liquid with 2 lots left so i had to go grab some bags from angelos. Good thing i still have my tailgate salter on! I notices that on a couple of my bigger lots... half of it was dry from the wind blowing acrossed it. Anyone else notice that on their lots?


the lots i have in canton were snow covered, the ones in dearborn were spotty....


----------



## magnatrac

Plent of bare spots on my lots. Then again I had drop the plow on the ither side of the same lots !!! Anywhere from 0 to 3" here in north oakland. After this last week it sure feels cold in that wind. That is the one thing I don't like about a warm up. I was conditioned for cold after january, but now I need to start all over again !!!

,shaun


----------



## michigancutter

Just got in from salting in macomb county and it was spotty. north of 21 had a little more snow than south of hall rd. Salted everthing anyways. 4-6 on saturday is what there saying now. What do you think xpress?ussmileyflag


----------



## snow plowman

Its ben snowing like crazy here all day plowed this morn and will be going back out latter the wind is crazy here in cadillac how have all u guys ben doing in this snow storm any good ?


----------



## Allor Outdoor

snow plowman;756611 said:


> Its ben snowing like crazy here all day plowed this morn and will be going back out latter the wind is crazy here in cadillac how have all u guys ben doing in this snow storm any good ?


No snow really to speak of down here. We salted this morning and that is about it.
We are having occasional spotty flurries, but nothing more.

Good luck up there!


----------



## Allor Outdoor

Hey have any of you guys heard of Mirror Lawn Turf Doctor out of Tennasee?

Just got a call from them asking me to quote a few sites for them in the Novi area.

The list of sites they sent over to me are "vacant" big box retail buildings

Any input is appreciated!


----------



## Runner

It appears to be a large Arab owned sub contracting company. 
On 2 counts, I say pay me first, THEN I'll perform the services...
http://www.mirrorlawn.com/page2.html


----------



## lawnprolawns

I wouldn't touch it..


----------



## sefh

Hey Xpress thanks for the warning. At least we were ready for that last storm. Hopefully we get something on Saturday.


----------



## snow_man_48045

TheXpress2002;755816 said:


> I first off want to apologize about this past storm. This was the worst F****** thing I have ever seen with not being able to read crap even when the moisture was falling. I looked at the models throughout the day with how they handled things and it continued to show snow falling on the maps with rain pouring outside.
> 
> I will make it up to everyone here with the forecast for Saturday........SNOW and possibly near warning levels. (Thats all I will say because I do not want to jinx the SOB) Then next event/chance will be Tuesday night into Wednesday


Suit up again guys warnings posted http://forecast.weather.gov/showsig...ce1=Washington+MI&product1=Winter+Storm+Watch

Thanks for calling this one long time ago Express, we are more than ready V-Box loaded waiting inside, all trucks fuled!


----------



## TheXpress2002

On the blackberry....Winter storm watch issued for the entire area.... forecast for southern counties 6-12...northern counties 4-8

http://forecast.weather.gov/showsig..._place1=Canton+MI&product1=Winter+Storm+Watch


----------



## terrapro

TheXpress2002;756722 said:


> On the blackberry....Winter storm watch issued for the entire area.... forecast for southern counties 6-12...northern counties 4-8
> 
> http://forecast.weather.gov/showsig..._place1=Canton+MI&product1=Winter+Storm+Watch


yay, another saturday during the day storm


----------



## lawnprolawns

terrapro;756747 said:


> yay, another saturday during the day storm


You thought we wouldn't have another Saturday day storm? Come on... :crying::crying:


----------



## 2FAST4U

lawnprolawns;756757 said:


> Come on... :crying::crying:


THATS WHAT SHE SAID   Sorry guess it's been to long time with out a plow and i'm starting to get slap happy

But seriously another daytime storm with 4-8" will suck I think I can already here my customer's Bit#h'n that there drive isn't't done.


----------



## michigancutter

I hate day storms ,it so hard to get through everything in a timley matter without people blowing up your phone asking why isnt my lot or my driveway done yet. Residential are the worst its like they sit there and watch the snow and as soon as its done there calling were you at its not snowing no more.


----------



## Lawn Vet

I don't know guys. This is looking to be an all day storm not letting up until after dark. I love these storms. What I do hate is that, you're right, it is a Saturday and people will want out/into their drives later than usual...not to mention more traffic than a weeknight. Generally I've found most folks won't complain as long as they can get out to church in the morning without having to shovel.


----------



## snow_man_48045

What I hate about plowing Saturday nights is the traffic never stops, bar traffic or what ever never seem to stop all night... Oh well guess be thankful we have work!


----------



## procut

Its well documented here that I hate day snowfalls; but if its going to be a day snowfall, it might as well be a Saturday or Sunday, as most my big accounts are closed. Not to mention, at this point, I'll take about anything, I've only had one push for Feb.


----------



## TheXpress2002

procut;756938 said:


> Its well documented here that I hate day snowfalls; but if its going to be a day snowfall, it might as well be a Saturday or Sunday, as most my big accounts are closed. Not to mention, at this point, I'll take about anything, I've only had one push for Feb.


I agree with your statement on daytime snowfall, it is a PITA, but if it is going to fall during the day Saturday and Sunday is completely stress free plowing.

I will take a snowfall a week for the next 4 weekends and I would be completely satisfied with this winter.


----------



## michigancutter

Yea i agree a least its on a saturday. Latest word i have heard is 4-8. 8 being westside and 4 eastside. so we will see what happens. Does anyone going to the rock showplace and check it out?


----------



## Plow Dude

michigancutter;756775 said:


> I hate day storms ,it so hard to get through everything in a timley matter without people blowing up your phone asking why isnt my lot or my driveway done yet.
> 
> Do you have anything in your contract about how long you will have the snow cleared after it has stopped fall'n? Tell your customers you'll have them done within 8 hrs and they shouldn't have any complaints. Just an example, but give them a set time accoriding to your route and they should understand. You can't get to everyone first.


----------



## magnatrac

So is everyone getting rested up for tomorrow? Kind of a slow morning here so far. Usually this place is busy the day before a snowfall . I am ready and waiting payup I would like to get some work on the books for this month. Untill then I am playing painter here at home, yesterday I was an electrician, and last weekend I was the carpenter !!!

,shaun


----------



## michigancutter

Do you have anything in your contract about how long you will have the snow cleared after it has stopped fall'n? Tell your customers you'll have them done within 8 hrs and they shouldn't have any complaints. Just an example, but give them a set time accoriding to your route and they should understand. You can't get to everyone first.[/QUOTE]

Yea my commercial are set up at 8hrs. but residential is whenever and those are the ones that call all the time besides the couple of gas station that are not on contracts. old people are the worst for snow removal. There always the first to call.


----------



## lawnprolawns

I have one guy that calls before it stops snowing, making sure we're coming. He's called almost every storm, and he always calls from a restricted number. Grrrr... i want to kick him.


----------



## terrapro

michigancutter;757142 said:


> Do you have anything in your contract about how long you will have the snow cleared after it has stopped fall'n? Tell your customers you'll have them done within 8 hrs and they shouldn't have any complaints. Just an example, but give them a set time accoriding to your route and they should understand. You can't get to everyone first.


[/QUOTE]Yea my commercial are set up at 8hrs. but residential is whenever and those are the ones that call all the time besides the couple of gas station that are not on contracts. old people are the worst for snow removal. There always the first to call.[/QUOTE]

thats why per truck i keep the routes to a 5hr per 2-4" max...or try to atleast, sometimes it pushes 6-7hrs.

i never understood the 10hr+ route some of you guys pull. what the heck do you do if we get 8+inches, plow for 2 days just to get your route done?

to each their own i guess


----------



## bigjeeping

Until this year my routes were 10-12hrs each. When we got a foot of snow they would take 20-25 hours to do :crying::crying: Great money having that many accounts.. but not worth the strain and stress... I was going crazy last year with all those huge snowfalls.

I ended up selling a bunch of accounts to someone on here last season and now my routes are down to 8hrs. What a difference!!


----------



## lawnprolawns

we were also at 10-12 earlier this year, ended up getting another truck which really helped. Though, it's only snowed twice since we got it.. go figure. A lot less stress and a lot more happy customers!


----------



## TheXpress2002

Right now anything under 6 inches is taking 4 plow trucks around 14 hours to complete the commercials and resisdentials. My sidewalk truck is putting in around 5 hours to complete the entire route. So far this year the longest I made it was 23 hours and was sick for days afterwards.

Tomorrow everything looks to start around sunrise and should hopefully end just past dusk. The one determining factor that will play the role in accumulation amounts will be the dry air being drawn in. The heaviest snow will fall inbetween 12 noon and 6pm tapering quickly (depending on the dry slot) The general concensus will be 5-9 inches but some bands will set up prolly laying down close to a foot.payuppayuppayup

This does look like a pretty cool pattern shaping up. It looks like everything will set-up the exact same as this past week. Tuesday/Wednesday looks to be a mix prolly more rain with the warmer temps with a chance of snow on the back side of the storm of maybe an inch or so. Then next weekend the same thing with a glorified clipper


----------



## terrapro

TheXpress2002;757261 said:


> Right now anything under 6 inches is taking *4 plow trucks around 14 hours to complete *the commercials and resisdentials. My sidewalk truck is putting in around 5 hours to complete the entire route. So far this year the longest I made it was 23 hours and was sick for days afterwards.


nice! i crunched some numbers and can assume you have some decent deposits at the end of the month payup


----------



## TheXpress2002

terrapro;757274 said:


> nice! i crunched some numbers and can assume you have some decent deposits at the end of the month payup


Not usually at the end of the month more like 45 days, some 60 days, some even 90 days, some even really try to push my button with 180 days but by then I hand deliver those invoices and sit down in the lobby and read a magazine waiting for the check.


----------



## Superior L & L

TheXpress2002;757261 said:


> Right now anything under 6 inches is taking 4 plow trucks around 14 hours to complete the commercials and resisdentials.


WOW you have a real problem if a truck goes down !

2-4" plows take us about 6 hours with two trucks doing a extra two hours of residential



TheXpress2002;757278 said:


> Not usually at the end of the month more like 45 days, some 60 days, some even 90 days, some even really try to push my button with 180 days but by then I hand deliver those invoices and sit down in the lobby and read a magazine waiting for the check.


Isnt it funny, they want you there with a couple of hours of the snow falling and want to pay in 90 days:crying:


----------



## Scenic Lawnscape

TheXpress2002;757278 said:


> Not usually at the end of the month more like 45 days, some 60 days, some even 90 days, some even really try to push my button with 180 days but by then I hand deliver those invoices and sit down in the lobby and read a magazine waiting for the check.


The question is "do they have a good selection of magizines for your reading pleasure"

Just joking


----------



## Superior L & L

Scenic Lawnscape;757291 said:


> The question is "do they have a good selection of magizines for your reading pleasure"
> 
> Just joking


Unless he plows the local "Gentleman's club" probably NOT!


----------



## TheXpress2002

Superior L & L;757288 said:


> WOW you have a real problem if a truck goes down !:


My guys are the absolute best. There has not been one complaint of over working, that they can't work, that they are tired. They actaully want to be the last guy out there to make sure everything is done. I have honestly only recieved 1 customer complaint in regards to service this year and that was the 8 inch day storm that we had. If one truck went down I obviously would drop a brick but they would just plug on the extra 3 hours. I have everything structured though so that we have some leway time wise when it comes to doing the commericals and residentials.


----------



## lawnprolawns

I will pay you $10.00 if you let me hire all your guys.


----------



## TheXpress2002

Superior L & L;757288 said:


> Isnt it funny, they want you there with a couple of hours of the snow falling and want to pay in 90 days:crying:


Like I have stated before I am working with some of the commerical properties because I know things are tuff. They can budget $10,000 for the removal of snow and salt but when that gets blown in the first 45 days is it worth loosing that money year over year of a return customer. Or can they work with you and spread that over 90 days. Most of them do have a great relationship with me and are honest, it is just the ones that are buying new Mercedes every year *****ing about how they cant pay that piss me off.


----------



## TheXpress2002

Little birdy in my ear has stated that NWS will be issuing Winter Storm Warnings with in the next hour or so.payuppayuppayup


----------



## sefh

Just a question or thought but when a winter storm warning is in effect do your rates change or are they the same?


----------



## TheXpress2002

sefh;757317 said:


> Just a question or thought but when a winter storm warning is in effect do your rates change or are they the same?


Just the timing. I will correct myself if I am wrong but I believe it is within 12 hours. I am looking for the critera page rigth now

http://www.crh.noaa.gov/dtx/wwa_definitions/wsw.php


----------



## Scenic Lawnscape

do you think we might have any issues on sunday with the wind blowing this light fluffy snow around?


----------



## Leisure Time LC

How many of you guys have your sidewalk guys ride in the same truck as your plow guys and do the walks while the lot is being plowed or do your sidewalk crew run seperate in another truck. I am trying to figure out which way is more profitable


----------



## Superior L & L

Leisure Time LC;757347 said:


> How many of you guys have your sidewalk guys ride in the same truck as your plow guys and do the walks while the lot is being plowed or do your sidewalk crew run seperate in another truck. I am trying to figure out which way is more profitable


We have two sidewalk crew that run around on there own. When commercials are done they jump in pick ups to help with residential


----------



## jbiggert

Winter Storm Warning

URGENT - WINTER WEATHER MESSAGE
NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE DETROIT/PONTIAC MI
334 PM EST FRI FEB 20 2009

...HEAVY SNOW WILL IMPACT THE AREA ON SATURDAY...

.LOW PRESSURE IS FORECAST TO TRACK FROM NEAR CHICAGO SATURDAY
MORNING TO CENTRAL LAKE HURON BY SATURDAY EVENING. AN AREA OF
HEAVY SNOW WILL OVERSPREAD SOUTHEAST MICHIGAN DURING THE MORNING
ON SATURDAY IN ADVANCE OF THE LOW PRESSURE. THE SNOW WILL
CONTINUE INTO THE AFTERNOON. SNOWFALL RATES UP TO TWO INCHES PER
HOUR WILL OCCUR AT TIMES. THIS RAPID SNOW ACCUMULATION WILL LEAD
TO QUICKLY DETERIORATING ROAD CONDITIONS DURING THE DAY SATURDAY.
THE SNOW SHOULD COME TO AN ABRUPT END LATE SATURDAY
AFTERNOON...WITH THE EXCEPTION OF THE SAGINAW VALLEY AND THUMB
WHERE THE SNOW MAY LINGER INTO THE LATE EVENING. OVERALL...4 TO 6
INCHES OF SNOW IS EXPECTED OVER A SIX HOUR PERIOD ON
SATURDAY...WITH HIGHER AMOUNTS POSSIBLE ACROSS THE SAGINAW VALLEY
AND THUMB REGION.


----------



## 2FAST4U

michigancutter;756949 said:


> Yea i agree a least its on a saturday. Latest word i have heard is 4-8. 8 being westside and 4 eastside. so we will see what happens. Does anyone going to the rock showplace and check it out?


if your talking about the MGIA show on the 3rd or 4th then yes

well the trucks are all ready to go just need the snow LOL hey look at the bright side guys at least we get to sleep in tomorrow morning so whats everyone's game plan for tomorrow?


----------



## magnatrac

I like it when guys have seperate sidawalk crews. I had one crew donate their services several times 2 years ago. It was at some condos I plowed in troy. I showed up for 5 or 6 times and all of the walks were done !!! It was the middle of the night so no one ever saw who it was. They did kind of sloppy work but for free I wasn't compaining !!! I always wondered whos walks didn't get shoveled?

,shaun


----------



## Lawn Vet

magnatrac;757385 said:


> I like it when guys have seperate sidawalk crews. I had one crew donate their services several times 2 years ago. It was at some condos I plowed in troy. I showed up for 5 or 6 times and all of the walks were done !!! It was the middle of the night so no one ever saw who it was. They did kind of sloppy work but for free I wasn't compaining !!! I always wondered whos walks didn't get shoveled?
> 
> ,shaun


Took me a few times reading to understand what you were saying. I love having work like that done free by someone else. I have a resi that has an OLD neighbor and he likes to do his long @$$ walk then my clients with his 4 or 5 year old great grandson. I felt bad until I showed up once and did the little bits he hadn't gotten to yet and they kept shoveling while I was there with great big smiles on their faces. The old man is an immigrant and doesn't speak any English so I have to judge their feelings by smiles.


----------



## lawnprolawns

2FAST4U;757384 so whats everyone's game plan for tomorrow?[/QUOTE said:


> I plan on plowing snow and then salting. payuppayup
> 
> On a somewhat more serious note, I told my two guys to be ready early evening and we'll go from there. One thing I dont like about snows that end late is the fact that I can use snowblowers much, which means a lot of shoveling. Oh well.


----------



## P&M Landscaping

Look's like they are beginning to down grade this storm, my snow totals went from 5-9 to 3-5. What goin on X-Press?


----------



## Leisure Time LC

I think 6 or 7 for resi's to get them done before it is too late and then commercials after that all night long


----------



## TheXpress2002

P&M Landscaping;757440 said:


> Look's like they are beginning to down grade this storm, my snow totals went from 5-9 to 3-5. What goin on X-Press?


They are accounting for a dry slot to develop over Monroe and Lenawee counties. Problem is no one knows when it will develop if it even does. The just assume with a cyclonic flow that there will be one. Don't worry you will get your share.


----------



## P&M Landscaping

:redbounce


TheXpress2002;757453 said:


> They are accounting for a dry slot to develop over Monroe and Lenawee counties. Problem is no one knows when it will develop if it even does. The just assume with a cyclonic flow that there will be one. Don't worry you will get your share.


----------



## 2FAST4U

lawnprolawns;757395 said:


> I plan on plowing snow and then salting. payup


smarta$$ that's what I was planing on doing but now that you what to do it I don't know what I'll do tomorrow 



Leisure Time LC;757447 said:


> I think 6 or 7 for resi's to get them done before it is too late and then commercials after that all night long


I'm like'n that idea payup


----------



## Tango

Leisure Time LC;757347 said:


> How many of you guys have your sidewalk guys ride in the same truck as your plow guys and do the walks while the lot is being plowed or do your sidewalk crew run seperate in another truck. I am trying to figure out which way is more profitable


I started out being the shoveler in the truck a few years back. It was only residential and it worked out well. 
I used to get mad when the driver would get done and sit in the truck while I busted my butt shoveling, so I went out and bought my own truck and now I watch everyone else work. lol


----------



## Tango

2FAST4U;757384 said:


> so whats everyone's game plan for tomorrow?


I have a funeral that starts at noon so I will get there at 11:00 to make sure everything is good. Then I have a wedding at 5:30 so I am thinking about 4:00 to get the place cleaned up. About that time it looks like it will be winding down so I will do the condos and then the residentials. My partner (even though he calls me is sub)is trying to figure out what he is going to do, Good help is so hard to find.


----------



## Leisure Time LC

Superior L & L;757355 said:


> We have two sidewalk crew that run around on there own. When commercials are done they jump in pick ups to help with residential


Thanks for the replies, I think I am going to have my shovelers go out on there own tomorrow night. I have the extra truck just siiten in the driveway, so I might as well give it a shot and see if it saves time and money.


----------



## terrapro

Tango;757536 said:


> I started out being the shoveler in the truck a few years back. It was only residential and it worked out well.
> I used to get mad when the driver would get done and sit in the truck while I busted my butt shoveling, so I went out and bought my own truck and now I watch everyone else work. lol


if i have a guy in the truck to shovel i will get out and help if i have nothing to do. i pay by the hour so why the heck would i want the route to take longer?!

actually my normal "in the truck guy" will give me funny looks if i get out to help, like im invading his turf lol. good help is hard to find and he *is *very good help. i wish i had 2 more of him.


----------



## magnatrac

Just took a look at the forecast and it looks like it will be pretty warm tomorrow. Is this going to be wet snow? I figured with dry air and talk of a clipper it would be good dry snow. Just curious because of the temps. I will take it either way !!!



,shaun


----------



## Tango

terrapro;757565 said:


> if i have a guy in the truck to shovel i will get out and help if i have nothing to do. i pay by the hour so why the heck would i want the route to take longer?!
> 
> actually my normal "in the truck guy" will give me funny looks if i get out to help, like im invading his turf lol. good help is hard to find and he *is *very good help. i wish i had 2 more of him.


If there is just scoop or two I will stay in the tuck but if there is more than that I will get out help finish as well as give the truck a good once over.


----------



## 2FAST4U

Tango;757584 said:


> If there is just scoop or two I will stay in the tuck but if there is more than that I will get out help finish as well as give the truck a good once over.


Man the last time I checked I was out alot more then you help'n our shoveler's and if I remember right it seems like you always forget to were your boots and show up in tennis shoes so you can't get out of your nice warm truck. So till I see you out freeze'n your a$$ off with the rest of us your my sub and not my partner. 
But hey on a serious note I'll see ya some time tomorrow on our route.

Well off to catch some TV and maybe watch the so called weather men and then a nice long nites sleep. Happy Plow'n guys and be safe tomorrow :redbounce


----------



## Tango

2FAST4U;757619 said:


> Man the last time I checked I was out alot more then you help'n our shoveler's and if I remember right it seems like you always forget to were your boots and show up in tennis shoes so you can't get out of your nice warm truck. So till I see you out freeze'n your a$$ off with the rest of us your my sub and not my partner.
> But hey on a serious note I'll see ya some time tomorrow on our route.
> 
> Well off to catch some TV and maybe watch the so called weather men and then a nice long nites sleep. Happy Plow'n guys and be safe tomorrow :redbounce


Now i might wear slippers and forget my coat


----------



## TheXpress2002

Storm trending further north than expected. I still feel everyone will see at least 5 inches. The ratios will drop so it will be a little heavier around 12 to 1 but there will be more mositure being drawn in ahead of the storm. This storm will continue to amplify and gain strength as is comes across. Again though nothing is set in stone until this is ontop of us.


----------



## tom_mccauley

Winter Storm Warning

URGENT - WINTER WEATHER MESSAGE
NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE NORTHERN INDIANA
955 PM EST FRI FEB 20 2009

...WINTER STORM TAKING AIM ON THE AREA LATE TONIGHT AND
SATURDAY...

.A LOW PRESSURE SYSTEM OVER THE NORTHERN PLAINS WILL MOVE ACROSS
THE SOUTHERN GREAT LAKES SATURDAY. HEAVY SNOW IS LIKELY ALONG AND
NORTH OF THIS SYSTEM ACROSS EXTREME NORTHERN INDIANA AND SOUTHERN
LOWER MICHIGAN. THE HEAVIEST SNOW ACCUMULATIONS OF 6 INCHES OR
MORE ARE EXPECTED ALONG AND NORTH OF A VALPARAISO TO GOSHEN TO
HILLSDALE MICHIGAN LINE. HEAVY SNOWFALL AMOUNTS OF 6 TO 8 INCHES
ARE LIKELY IN THE WARNING AREA WITH LESSER AMOUNTS TO THE SOUTH.
MOST OF THE SNOW WILL FALL IN ABOUT A 6 HOUR TIMEFRAME...WITH
SNOWFALL RATES AS HIGH AS TWO INCHES PER HOUR EXPECTED. THESE
HEAVY SNOWFALL RATES WILL CREATE HAZARDOUS DRIVING CONDITIONS ON
ROADS ACROSS THE AREA...INCLUDING THE INDIANA TOLL ROAD AND
INTERSTATE 94.

INZ003>007-MIZ077>081-211100-
/O.CON.KIWX.WS.W.0004.090221T0900Z-090221T2100Z/
LA PORTE-ST. JOSEPH IN-ELKHART-LAGRANGE-STEUBEN-BERRIEN-CASS MI-
ST. JOSEPH MI-BRANCH-HILLSDALE-
INCLUDING THE CITIES OF...MICHIGAN CITY...LA PORTE...SOUTH BEND...
MISHAWAKA...ELKHART...GOSHEN...LAGRANGE...TOPEKA...ANGOLA...
NILES...BENTON HARBOR...ST. JOSEPH...BUCHANAN...DOWAGIAC...
CASSOPOLIS...STURGIS...THREE RIVERS...COLDWATER...HILLSDALE
955 PM EST FRI FEB 20 2009 /855 PM CST FRI FEB 20 2009/


----------



## TheXpress2002

To be honest with everyone here we are not out of the woods on any of the storms this week. Everyone of these is really to close to call including now Wednesday and next weekends storm. This is going to be a great week. payuppayuppayup


----------



## smoore45

TheXpress2002;757671 said:


> To be honest with everyone here we are not out of the woods on any of the storms this week. Everyone of these is really to close to call including now Wednesday and next weekends storm. This is going to be a great week.


sweet, sounds good to me. payup Time to get some rest before the big day tomorrow. Good luck to everyone out there! :salute:


----------



## procut

Sorry in advance for the repost and to bring up a topic that has been beat to death, but...

Does anyone have the link to the MDOT website where you can apply for and get your DOT #s? I did a qucik search on LS and didn't come up with anyting, even though I know I have seen it there before. 

Thanks a million!


----------



## procut

TheXpress2002;757671 said:


> This is going to be a great week. payuppayuppayup


Good, glad to hear it! xysport


----------



## MStine315

procut;757695 said:


> Sorry in advance for the repost and to bring up a topic that has been beat to death, but...
> 
> Does anyone have the link to the MDOT website where you can apply for and get your DOT #s? I did a qucik search on LS and didn't come up with anyting, even though I know I have seen it there before.
> 
> Thanks a million!


I'm thinking this is what you're looking for....

http://www.fmcsa.dot.gov/registration-licensing/online-registration/onlineregdescription.htm

Good luck tomorrow everyone!


----------



## procut

MStine315;757707 said:


> I'm thinking this is what you're looking for....
> 
> http://www.fmcsa.dot.gov/registration-licensing/online-registration/onlineregdescription.htm
> 
> Good luck tomorrow everyone!


Thats it, thanks Marc!


----------



## Jason Pallas

Can someone refresh my memory on the new DOT numbers requirement. It's now intrastate carriers with a combined (truck, trailer and equipment) over 10,000 lbs or something like that?


----------



## magnatrac

Well I am not much of a sailor but there sure is a bright red sky out there this morning. I guess this means we can bank on getting some sort of a storm !!! Looks like they pushed back the start of this event. I hope that means it will end later too. 



,shaun


----------



## 2FAST4U

that would be great if the start got pushed backed alittle bit  I might be able to keep my resi's from call'n be then


----------



## Leisure Time LC

2FAST4U;757836 said:


> that would be great if the start got pushed backed alittle bit  I might be able to keep my resi's from call'n be then


Just hope it will be done by 7pm or so would be awesome


----------



## TheXpress2002

Extremely red sky in the morning, plowers take warning.

Yes it has been pushed back a little bit prolly until 11ish for most of us. It will still end by 7pm


----------



## Leisure Time LC

TheXpress2002;757842 said:


> Extremely red sky in the morning, plowers take warning.
> 
> Ok maybe a dumb question,,, but what does that mean
> 
> Are we still lookin around 5" around us XPRESS?


----------



## 2FAST4U

I now if I was a sailor red sky at night was good for the next day but red sky in the morning said were screwed and there's a storm on the way. I Think 

hey guys I just realized something I'm going to go crazy sitting around till it starts snow'n then even more crazy watch'n it snow till I can go out and plow!!!! I can't sleep any more and my trip the the bank is only going to take up maybe a half hour so what should I do.


----------



## Tscape

"Red sky at night, sailor's delight. Red sky in the morning, sailor's take warning"

"Step on a crack, break your mother's back."

I thought everybody knew this sheet.


----------



## Leisure Time LC

I never heard that before.. I guess I was sheltered as a kid


----------



## lawnmasters2006

snowing hard here in battle creek...sure wish were getting all that they called for....darn weather guys.... started about a hour ago...about 1 1/2 on the ground already.....i hate day time snow falls....darn traffic:realmad:


----------



## Leisure Time LC

These news weathermem do not have a clue again. Fox 2 is saying 2-3" channel 4 and 7 are saying 4-7 inches for today


----------



## Tango

Leisure Time LC;757863 said:


> These news weathermem do not have a clue again. Fox 2 is saying 2-3" channel 4 and 7 are saying 4-7 inches for today


I just saw that so I came to check here.


----------



## Jason Pallas

Ever hear this one "Red Sky at Morn - oh crap look at the radar and that big dry slot work it's way into the cyclonic flow".

If that dry air continues to eat away at this system, a lot of us might be lucky to have this be a plowable event now. Sorry to be the bearer of bad news.


----------



## Tscape

Tango;757865 said:


> I just saw that so I came to check here.


Excellent conjugation of the verb "to see"! I am so friggin' sick of people saying, "I seen..." Makes me want to hurl.


----------



## 2FAST4U

Jason Pallas;757867 said:


> Ever hear this one "Red Sky at Morn - oh crap look at the radar and that big dry slot work it's way into the cyclonic flow".
> 
> If that dry air continues to eat away at this system, a lot of us might be lucky to have this be a plowable event now. Sorry to be the bearer of bad news.


:crying:  :crying: 

hey jason you and xpress are the weather gods here but I just looked at the radar and it looks like the dry slot could be filling back in and there could be a little bit of a wrap around on the back side of this stom?? I dont know just hope'n if I pray hard enough that we could end up with a plowable event I HOPE 
Thanks for the update's Jason and Xpress


----------



## lawnmasters2006

Turfscape LLC;757869 said:


> Excellent conjugation of the verb "to see"! I am so friggin' sick of people saying, "I seen..." Makes me want to hurl.


glad i seen your post.....

we having a ruff morning? must not be snowing your way yet...lmao.....xysport


----------



## 2FAST4U

oh boy the bank just opened some thing to do why i wait for the storm. be back in a little bit guys


----------



## CSC Contracting

*Anyone need help*

If anyone needs help today I will have a couple trucks available for plowing. coming out of Brighton. 734-649-4480


----------



## P&M Landscaping

X-press, looks like this thing is beginning to dissipate, what's going on?


----------



## Leisure Time LC

My wife is talking to her father in Paw Paw which is past Kalamazoo and he said it just started to snow very lightly there. Whats going on with this system? Is it hitting dry air and dissipating?


----------



## 24v6spd

Does anyone think we will be getting less than they are calling for?


----------



## 2FAST4U

radar show's all the heavy stuff going up to the north way north but we should be getting snow with in the hour and I don't now how those dry slots work but it looks to be filling back in so I think and hope we will be getting some accumulation soon!!!


----------



## smoore45

Snow flakes starting to fly downriver. It does seem like it will be on the lighter side of the accumulations they were calling for.


----------



## magnatrac

It just started snowing here in north oakland !!! Kind of light but it's a start payup

,shaun


----------



## Leisure Time LC

Just started here in Westland and it is light


----------



## michigancutter

Jason Pallas;757780 said:


> Can someone refresh my memory on the new DOT numbers requirement. It's now intrastate carriers with a combined (truck, trailer and equipment) over 10,000 lbs or something like that?


if your truck wieghs over 8,000lbs you need usdot or if truck and trailer over 10,001lbs you need usdot numbers. Name of company and phone number must be on all commercial vehicals this year. NO MAGNETS.


----------



## michigancutter

just watched the forecast and said it is refilling in indiana so any dry slots will be short lived so expect 3-5 on the east side. 5-8 on the west side. good luck tonight guys.


----------



## alternative

michigancutter;757937 said:


> if your truck wieghs over 8,000lbs you need usdot or if truck and trailer over 10,001lbs you need usdot numbers. Name of company and phone number must be on all commercial vehicals this year. NO MAGNETS.


I hate seeing so many trucks with no name,logo,etc. ITS MANDATORY,and also so unprofessional. I mean, if you're in business, let it be known.


----------



## 24v6spd

michigancutter;757937 said:


> if your truck wieghs over 8,000lbs you need usdot or if truck and trailer over 10,001lbs you need usdot numbers. Name of company and phone number must be on all commercial vehicals this year. NO MAGNETS.


I was on the D.O.T website and under FAQ's it said magnetic signs are allowed except on towing or recovery vehicles.


----------



## procut

I've always had name logo and ph # and just got my DOT per the link posted last night. Its amazing how many trucks you see with no lettering at all. I'm not talking pick-up truck with a snowmobile trailer with a Murray rider, I'm talking new 3/4 ton, nice trailer, a couple new ZTRs ect. Around me its probably 50/50 how many trucks around here have the proper lettering/idenification, a little crackdown probably wouldn't be a bad thing.


----------



## procut

24v6spd;757952 said:


> I was on the D.O.T website and under FAQ's it said magnetic signs are allowed except on towing or recovery vehicles.


I went to the trucking seminar at the MNLA show a couple years ago, and the guy said even though the law says "permanently marked" magnets were still considered acceptable. This was probably in '06 or '07 though, things may have changed.

I was never a fan of magnets, they always looked cheap or fly-by-night to me, I guess they are better than nothing, though.


----------



## jbiggert

It was coming down here in A2 / Dexter area pretty good for awhile I have about 1" om my untreated driveway. It let up quite a bit and looks like a lull in my area for a bit. Is this still supposed to end by 6-7pm?


----------



## jbiggert

I thought I read on the paper that was sent out with our DOT number and pin number, that we should not put the number on our trucks. Is that true or is it if you have a us DOT number it must be on your trucks?


----------



## Leisure Time LC

My paperwork said the samething but I put them on anyway


----------



## jbiggert

I wonder if it was referring to just the pin number, it wasnt really clear.


----------



## bigjeeping

In addition to DOT number, biz name, city/state on your doors..........

All commercials vehicles, defined as gross combination GVWR of 10,000+ (this means your F-250 if your pulling a trailer), need the following:

1) Fire Extinguisher (secured to vehicle)
2) Triangles
3) Chauffeur's license
4) DOT Medical card

I got a ticket last year because my fire extinguisher was sitting on the floor and not "secured to the vehicle"

I have also received tickets for not having a chauffeur's license and medical card.

Needless to say I learned all of these laws the hard way!!!!!!!! 

Thank God we dont need the EGVW Plates on our pick-ups anymore... I had a truck impounded in 2006 because I didn't have the 24k EGVW plate on a F-250.


----------



## 2FAST4U

procut;757966 said:


> I've always had name logo and ph # and just got my DOT per the link posted last night. Its amazing how many trucks you see with no lettering at all. I'm not talking pick-up truck with a snowmobile trailer with a Murray rider, I'm talking new 3/4 ton, nice trailer, a couple new ZTRs ect. Around me its probably 50/50 how many trucks around here have the proper lettering/idenification, a little crackdown probably wouldn't be a bad thing.


Procut when you got your DOT number last night did you fill out that other form like 1050A or something about how you have all those safety measures in place about logs, drug and alcohol testing, and all that other good stuff? or did you just do the form for the numbers. one more ? are we considered hauls of hazardous material's because we have all of our gas cans in the trailer? Thanks

oh ya it's starting to snow here in chesterfield payup and just in the amount of time it took me to write this the drive and road are covered. (both untreated)


----------



## TheXpress2002

Everyone stop worrying......We have 6 hours to go of almost an inch and hour. For when there is a lull dont worry because then the following hour you will recieve two inches........lol. The first dry slot has shifted to the east and the other one has filled in for a good 6 hours of snow before the whole system moves out.

We will still see 4-7 inches. 4 to the south 7 to the north


----------



## snow_man_48045

24v6spd;757952 said:


> I was on the D.O.T website and under FAQ's it said magnetic signs are allowed except on towing or recovery vehicles.


Thats good to know, Thank you. We have a leased truck with 28-30 months left on it, and want to letter it, but wondering what the paint will look like after it taken off before turn back in time. Any experiances with this???


----------



## Glockshot73!

SE dry slot has filled in, and is now getting heavier bands in it.

Chris


----------



## lawnprolawns

snow_man_48045;757996 said:


> Thats good to know, Thank you. We have a leased truck with 28-30 months left on it, and want to letter it, but wondering what the paint will look like after it taken off before turn back in time. Any experiances with this???


Shouldn't be too much of a problem. I have a polishing wheel so whenever I un-sticker something I'll hit it with the wheel and it'll get everything looking good. Hmm.. on second thought, I haven't had anything on past about 12 months, not sure how new paint fades..


----------



## esshakim

so when is everyone thinking of going out? comming down real hard now in southfield


----------



## michigancutter

24v6spd;757952 said:


> I was on the D.O.T website and under FAQ's it said magnetic signs are allowed except on towing or recovery vehicles.


you might be right, but the weightmaster told me that its frowned upon due to the fact that they can easy fall off or someone can steal them put them on their car or truck and commett a crime.


----------



## superiorsnowrem

esshakim;758038 said:


> so when is everyone thinking of going out? comming down real hard now in southfield


Im starting commercials that are open right now. Everything will probably get started around 5 or 6pm


----------



## Superior L & L

Weather channel dopped the totals to 3-5" from 5-7"(not like they know sh!t)
looks like its wrapping up in lansing unless that tail whips back around!


----------



## michigancutter

In southern St. Clair County i dont even have two inches yet. Looks like its ending in the next hour or two. Hows it look everywhere else?


----------



## terrapro

honestly i can still see my grass. maybe in some spots there is 2inches. if we arent getting any more tonight i will be going out in a few hours because the radar looks like it will be done soon.


----------



## 24v6spd

I heard the Weather Cnannel say 2-4" for the Detroit area, looks like another couple of hours.


----------



## 2FAST4U

Well headed out to clean off the truck and getter warmed up then off to the commercial's I shall go. Looks to be a long night ahead of us. Talk to ya all in the morning


----------



## jbiggert

A little over 2" here in Dexter. Pretty wet stuff, makes good snowballs. Im heading out by 3:45 to start at it. It looks to be ending in A2 by 4:00 or so. Hopefully it is done, this is about the time when express comes on talking about a magical pinwheel that just isnt done with us yet. LOL I hope its done because have enough to put the blades down and I lost two guys from the crew for tonight.

Have fun be safe everyone. Xpress please shut down the magical pinwheel!


----------



## bigjeeping

Is the snow done?


----------



## Lawn Vet

SECONDARY AREA OF SNOWFALL CURRENTLY OVER FAR EASTERN ILLINOIS AND
WISCONSIN IS ASSOCIATED WITH MOISTURE WRAPPING DOWN THE BACKSIDE THE
SURFACE LOW AND THROUGH A NICE 925-700MB TROWAL. GFS/NAM SHOW THIS
FEATURE BROADENING AND BECOMING LESS DEFINED BY LATE THIS EVENING AS
IT STARTS TO WORK INTO SOUTHEAST MICHIGAN. WHILE THIS WILL GENERATE
ADDITIONAL SNOWFALL OVERNIGHT...AMOUNTS ARE EXPECTED TO REMAIN LIGHT.

by that statement and by the looks of the radar I assume it is done...unless someone wants to throw a curveball in here. I'm still thinking an after-dark start isn't a bad idea. My comms are closed today and I did an hour trip on 275 an hour ago and it wasn't the greatest. Wish this had been the higher ratios i.e. light and fluffy, this stuff is heavy and verrrry sticky/slick.


----------



## bigjeeping

Thanks for the info Ryan. Going to get started around 6 so I can get in bed before sunrise.

Be safe! ussmileyflag


----------



## 24v6spd

Looking at the radar it looks like a pretty substancial area of wraparound on the west side of the state.


----------



## Superior L & L

WOW what a monster of a storm!!!!!

We have 1.5" on the ground right now..............................5-8"


----------



## magnatrac

Well that was a fun little snow fall !!! I am really not done yet but since there is nothing open tomorrow I see no point in staying out tonight to finish. I'll just go out in the morning and clean up the commercials. I had anywhere from 1" - 3" on most of my jobs. I didn't even hit all of my drives. I think the wind is to blame for that though. Oh well I guess I get to have a drink yet  After all it is satuday night !!!


,shaun


----------



## sefh

I might have 2'' down here if that. I heard anywhere from 1-8 for today. Must of went north.


----------



## 2FAST4U

my drive's north of m-59 had from 3-4" and south had 2-3" with a few 4"er's around, well it was still a good push. going back out early am to clean up the comm's. 

man that wedding at mac ray tonight was jump'n hopefully they don't get to out of hand and can all drive home or the clean up is going to be a nightmare with cars scattered everywhere!!! 

and on a sad note TANGO called me and said he saw a red plow truck w/ a boss plow getting towed by a wrecker :crying::crying::crying: on Harper around 10pm. hope it wasn't any one on here

Good night all


----------



## Plow Dude

Probably my worst day of the season. My Fisher plow decided to stop working. Was stuck in the down position and won't move in any direction. All I hear is a clicking noise from the solenoid. I had to drop the plow in a subdivision and finish the rest of my residentials with snow blowers. And at about the time that happened, my other truck was involved in a minor accident with another vehicle. So I was down to one truck and then the 4x4 stopped working on it. Did the best I could in 2 wheel drive, but still have some commercial lots to finish that don't reopen till Monday. Don't even know how I'm gonna be able to sleep tonight.


----------



## Jason Pallas

Plow Dude;758489 said:


> Probably my worst day of the season. My Fisher plow decided to stop working. Was stuck in the down position and won't move in any direction. All I hear is a clicking noise from the solenoid. I had to drop the plow in a subdivision and finish the rest of my residentials with snow blowers. And at about the time that happened, my other truck was involved in a minor accident with another vehicle. So I was down to one truck and then the 4x4 stopped working on it. Did the best I could in 2 wheel drive, but still have some commercial lots to finish that don't reopen till Monday. Don't even know how I'm gonna be able to sleep tonight.


Sounds like a bad plow motor. Check your ground wires first though. If that doesn't get you anywhere, take a set of jumper cables and run them directly from your battery to the pos and neg terminals on your plow motor. You should hear your motor run. If not, your plow motor is bad and needs to be replaced. Post back with your results. Good luck.


----------



## Moonlighter

Damn what a night, 4x4 wouldn't engage started heading to the shop when it kicked in, okay back to work. Plow started acting up, checked the plugs, some moisture got in, and found one pin on the nine pin slightly corroded luckily the moisture was the issue. Plugged it back together and worked okay. Got all the residentials done. Then I start hearing the front wheel joint making noise, still had a few to do so I just let it go. Then I get to the last push of the day a commercial, somehow the front tire went flat half way through, and I forgot the freakin jack, had the spare, had the 3/4 socket set and no jack. Called a buddy he brought out a jack luckily, so I changed it, and slowly drove it home. Oh yeah last two the 4x4 wouldn't reengage so I did um in 2x2 FUN, NOT! My truck is an absolute dog without 4x4. I have to agree with Plow Dude my worst day too. Just needed to vent. Hope everyone else's night went much better than mine. Sleep time.


----------



## Allor Outdoor

So much for this storm ending around 5 or 6. Up here in West Bloomfield there has been another 1.5 inches that has fallen in the past 3 hours!
Looks like we are going to start back up plowing...


----------



## lawnprolawns

All done. Now I'm heading up to Boyne to get three days of boarding in!

Til then, have fun without me. 

(By the way, tonight was flawless! Nothing broke.. everything is done and everyone is happy. I think that's a first for us!!)


----------



## hobbyjeep

Looking to see if anyone has installed "Pro Wings" (sold by Angelo's Supply) and how they like them? I have a Chevy ZR2 (regular cab, short box) with a Fisher 6 1/2 foot plow. Since the ZR2 has wider axles than the S-10, I think it really should have a 7 foot plow. Thinking the Pro Wings may be an option, but wondering if an added 20" in plow width is too much and how do they really hold up?


I'm new to the forum, enjoy reading comments - thanks for any feedback.


----------



## tom_mccauley

hobbyjeep;758561 said:


> Looking to see if anyone has installed "Pro Wings" (sold by Angelo's Supply) and how they like them? I have a Chevy ZR2 (regular cab, short box) with a Fisher 6 1/2 foot plow. Since the ZR2 has wider axles than the S-10, I think it really should have a 7 foot plow. Thinking the Pro Wings may be an option, but wondering if an added 20" in plow width is too much and how do they really hold up?
> 
> I'm new to the forum, enjoy reading comments - thanks for any feedback.


Do you plow Commercially, or mostly residential? if residential, I would say save your $, but if you do a lot of commercial lots, they are worth their weight in gold!


----------



## 2FAST4U

Well it was a pretty good night only ripped the metal cutting edge off my shovel  other then that every thing went well. we really need to find out who that tool on CL is 
Well off to drop a couple a coats off at the embroidery shop see ya all later


----------



## Danhoe

I must be lucky I have only broke a blade marker off this year. But I only have 1 plow truck and my Cat 430D with a box.


----------



## zags

Must have been a night of the gremlins! My snowblower broke the pull cord and then broke the discharge chute. So I got to do the walks by hand. Then for some reason the 4x4 locks in 4 low and I have to cross Ann Arbor at 15 mph. Later that night it mysteriously unlocks itself and I have normal 2x4 and 4x4 back. Weird. Home at 1 am, wake up and find another 1" down. Thankfully all the salted lots were fine, Just had to redo some sidewalks.


----------



## procut

For whats its worth I didn't have a very good night either. Equiptment held up, but the back if the salt spreader had a collision with a parked car. No damage to the spreader and very minimal damage to the guys car, but still a sucks. Four years of full time commercial snow removal, out plowing like a mofo every storm and this is the first time I hit a car. Flawless record down the drain, oh well, could have been much worse.


----------



## Snowman19

zags;758699 said:


> Must have been a night of the gremlins! My snowblower broke the pull cord and then broke the discharge chute. So I got to do the walks by hand. Then for some reason the 4x4 locks in 4 low and I have to cross Ann Arbor at 15 mph. Later that night it mysteriously unlocks itself and I have normal 2x4 and 4x4 back. Weird. Home at 1 am, wake up and find another 1" down. Thankfully all the salted lots were fine, Just had to redo some sidewalks.


Talk about the GREMLINS! This is what happened to me while driving to a job this morning, i'm ok, but my ONLY truck is not. so my day hasn't been to pleasant.
The fire DEPT. took 1/2 hour to show, but 3 Min. is all it took to do 90% of this!


----------



## esshakim

gosh dude that sucks your trucks is f&^*#$. what was the cause of that electrical? totally sorry for your loss.


----------



## 24v6spd

Wow that must have been one hot fire! Do you have any idea what caused it?


----------



## Superior L & L

Snowman19;758769 said:


> Talk about the GREMLINS! This is what happened to me while driving to a job this morning, i'm ok, but my ONLY truck is not. so my day hasn't been to pleasant.
> The fire DEPT. took 1/2 hour to show, but 3 Min. is all it took to do 90% of this!


WOW that really sucks, is that a Grand Blanc cop? Hopefully you have full coverage and you have good insurance.


----------



## Snowman19

Thanks Guys, Nothing left to determine a cause. Full coverage,hope insurance comes through and fast too! I'm am screwed if they dont hurry. Oh yeah it was very hot and a big ball of flames


----------



## Leisure Time LC

Wow!!!! Sorry to hear about your truck...:crying::crying: Hope you get up and running before the next storm.


----------



## Lawn Vet

I feel like an idiot. Here I was going to complain about my shoveler breaking the wheel off my snowblower and my plow reservoir leaking again and here Snowman has a baked rig. Sounds like a lot of suck happened to a lot of folks last night. I suppose this will be a true test of the worth of your insurance dude. Let us know how things work out for you.


----------



## P&M Landscaping

X-press, hoping not to jump the gun too much, but what does this week look like?


----------



## snow_man_48045

Snowman19;758769 said:


> Talk about the GREMLINS! This is what happened to me while driving to a job this morning, i'm ok, but my ONLY truck is not. so my day hasn't been to pleasant.
> The fire DEPT. took 1/2 hour to show, but 3 Min. is all it took to do 90% of this!


Wow. Hope things come around for you fast. I don't wish this on anyone ever! Who did your plow install??? Not say n this is what for sure cause it but, crappy plow install, running wires in Wrong location can cause this.


----------



## brunosplace

Snowman19;758769 said:


> Talk about the GREMLINS! This is what happened to me while driving to a job this morning, i'm ok, but my ONLY truck is not. so my day hasn't been to pleasant.
> The fire DEPT. took 1/2 hour to show, but 3 Min. is all it took to do 90% of this!


I feel for you Snowman19, been there, done that, got the t-shirt. My Jeep burned at the start of the snow season 3 years ago,thankfully it wasn't as bad as yours, and I was able to rebuild it later. Had a mad scramble getting another truck and plow in time for the first snow. Here is to hoping the insurance Co. is helpful and fast.


----------



## magnatrac

Well this little storm turned out to be pretty good for me. I know alot of you guys had a rough day and I have been there. I hate when things go wrong. Snowman, I have never had a truck burn down so I can't say I've been there, but I feel your pain !!! Hope you get running again soon. I got called by a few of my on call cutomers to plow. I never would have guessed this with such a small snow. I did my whole route and even did a couple comms. yesterday and again this morning due to their schedules. I will take it either way so no complaints here payup . I wouldn't mind another push next week, but then again thats not up to me !!!

,shaun


----------



## Scenic Lawnscape

and I thought I had a bad night when I packed into a wooded pillar and smashed up

Glad to here you are ok and hope the insurance company does you good


----------



## procut

Snowman: Wow thats insane, good luck with the insurance co, hope they come through for you.


----------



## MStine315

Holy cow MIke! Let me know if you need wheels this week. That is unreal, And here I thought Aaron and I were having all the troubles,.


----------



## Snowman19

MStine315;759057 said:


> Holy cow MIke! Let me know if you need wheels this week. That is unreal, And here I thought Aaron and I were having all the troubles,.


Thanks Marc, i'll let you know if i need something,hope it doesnt snow this week!

Thanks everyone for the support, yeah its been a terrible day, but all i can do is wait for the insurance company to go through!


----------



## Snowchief

Wow, that is incredible how much damage can be done so quickly.



Snowman19;758769 said:


> The fire DEPT. took 1/2 hour to show, but 3 Min. is all it took to do 90% of this!


It reminds me of a few years ago at the dreamcruise, I watched a gridlocked monte carlo burn to the ground in under 10 minutes - it even burnt the paint and primer till there was nothing left but glowing metal. It's shocking how flammable vehicles are.


----------



## Leisure Time LC

Looks like it is going to be a slow week


----------



## snow_man_48045

Leisure Time LC;759321 said:


> Looks like it is going to be a slow week


It will snow all days of MGIA show, always seems too.........


----------



## snow plowman

We had 17 inch in 24 hr here in wexford county. And sorry for your loss 
snow man19. Hope it all works out soon for u


----------



## Leisure Time LC

snow_man_48045;759389 said:


> It will snow all days of MGIA show, always seems too.........


I hope not!!!!!!!!!!! I would like to go to this one this year


----------



## sefh

Looks like snow/rain mix from wednesday on. Let's hope it comes as snow.


----------



## magnatrac

sefh;759415 said:


> Looks like snow/rain mix from wednesday on. Let's hope it comes as snow.


 I'm with you on this one. I would like another push this week. Things have been too slow this month. We are still a little ways away from spring so it might as well snow !!!

,shaun


----------



## TheXpress2002

Wednesday and Wednesday night is going to be nothing. I do not see the mositure making it to the ground because it is running into extremely dry air. There is a good chance that we will have accumulating snow Thursday night into Friday. Then again on Sunday


----------



## bigjeeping

TheXpress2002;759432 said:


> There is a good chance that we will have accumulating snow Thursday night into Friday. Then again on Sunday


YES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 2 more pushes for Feb and then 8 more in March will make me a happy camper. I'm a dreamer


----------



## Glockshot73!

Hey guys 

Does anybody know where i can get nozzles for the liquid de icers for the systems like metros? I heard you can get them somewhere out by metro airport but the guy couldnt remmber the name of the place. Sorry to hear about your truck snowman thats terriable. Somthing came in with this storm like a cloud of bad luck , i had my first damages done plowing this storm, i took out an irrigation head and backed into a fence and my spray boom took a hit . 

Chris


----------



## cgrappler135

Dodgetruckman731;759591 said:


> Hey guys
> 
> Does anybody know where i can get nozzles for the liquid de icers for the systems like metros? I heard you can get them somewhere out by metro airport but the guy couldnt remmber the name of the place. Sorry to hear about your truck snowman thats terriable. Somthing came in with this storm like a cloud of bad luck , i had my first damages done plowing this storm, i took out an irrigation head and backed into a fence and my spray boom took a hit .
> 
> Chris


Suburban Oil in taylor has them! I got my nozzles there for like $6 a piece.


----------



## 2FAST4U

snow_man_48045;759389 said:


> It will snow all days of MGIA show, always seems too.........





Leisure Time LC;759411 said:


> I hope not!!!!!!!!!!! I would like to go to this one this year


I'll add to that one I want to go this year. What day or days are you guys think'n of going?


----------



## Leisure Time LC

2FAST4U;759602 said:


> I'll add to that one I want to go this year. What day or days are you guys think'n of going?


I am open for either day, I might even go both days.


----------



## jbiggert

I don't really "know" anyone from here but it would be interesting to be able to put names with faces. Maybe even wash down some hot wings with some suds after.


----------



## Tscape

jbiggert;759807 said:


> I don't really "know" anyone from here but it would be interesting to be able to put names with faces. Maybe even wash down some hot wings with some suds after.


We are often at Dexter Pub after events. Stop in, introduce yourself.


----------



## 2FAST4U

Leisure Time LC;759619 said:


> I am open for either day, I might even go both days.


Think'n about Tuesday.. Going snowmobile'n this weekend and coming home monday so going to make a extra long weekend out of it and check out the show. Bring'n my old man to so your see two red Watson's Landscaping hoodies walk'n around. and for the wings and suds sweet


----------



## jbiggert

****"We are often at Dexter Pub after events. Stop in, introduce yourself. "*****

I live right up the road, not even a half mile from there. I will stop in and have a beer next time. Are you up at the bar? Or at a table?


----------



## Tscape

The bar, always the bar.


----------



## smoore45

Turfscape LLC;760025 said:


> The bar, always the bar.


Amen, brotha  Too bad I don't live or plow closer to you guys!


----------



## Leisure Time LC

We should all hook up around the Novi Area after the show. I know theres a Buffalo Wild Wings across the free way from there.


----------



## Snowman19

I wouldn't mind catching up with some of you all for some wings and a couple brews Iet me know where and a time and i will be there. Hopefully in a new rig too!xysport


----------



## michigancutter

yea that would be cool to meet some of you guys and put faces to you. let me know when you guys are going to the event. we will meet up.


----------



## CJSLAWNSERVICE

Novi's got a bunch of places to eat... We did a get together about four years ago for lawnsite at luckeys .B wild wings is great, Hooters, Famous Daves bbq, Fridays, Red Robin,and more pricer places, as well as a just a few bars in the area .let me know i'll stop by!


----------



## Jason Pallas

Great - just got the call that they tried to break into our shop . Headed there now - got a couple of employees headed there too to asses the situation. Can't have anything nice unless you shove it up your butt for safe keeping.


----------



## alternative

WTH are you doing on here posting..I'd be gone,


----------



## Metro Lawn

alternative;760306 said:


> WTH are you doing on here posting..I'd be gone,


2nd that!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lawnboy

If anyone needs more salt I have about 80 to 100ton. In the holland/south haven area


----------



## terrapro

Is anyone an applicator in Livingston County area? Brighton, Pinckney, and Hartland to be exact. in need of bids on some properties.

started my first bid packet of the year today. opened it up and right off the bat got a paper cut :realmad:....wonder if thats a bad sign.


----------



## MStine315

terrapro;760374 said:


> Is anyone an applicator in Livingston County area? Brighton, Pinckney, and Hartland to be exact. in need of bids on some properties.
> 
> started my first bid packet of the year today. opened it up and right off the bat got a paper cut :realmad:....wonder if thats a bad sign.


I'd love a chance at it, but it's Turfscape's ballpark, so either way. Thanks


----------



## terrapro

MStine315;760385 said:


> I'd love a chance at it, but it's Turfscape's ballpark, so either way. Thanks


I know hes down in pinckney dexter area so I wasnt sure if he was willing to come all the way up to hartland almost fenton? ill pm him if he doesnt see this first.

I havent needed an applicator for a while as i do organics but for these properties they requested weed, insect, and disease control.

Marc i need to call you anyway about the mower, just have to get some of this bible worth of estimates/bids work done.


----------



## Tscape

Marc, you're a gentleman and a scholar! I'd love to bid those sites for you, Cole. Give me a call at 734-320-4700 if you want to discuss it.


----------



## MStine315

terrapro;760392 said:


> I know hes down in pinckney dexter area so I wasnt sure if he was willing to come all the way up to hartland almost fenton? ill pm him if he doesnt see this first.
> 
> I havent needed an applicator for a while as i do organics but for these properties they requested weed, insect, and disease control.
> 
> Marc i need to call you anyway about the mower, just have to get some of this bible worth of estimates/bids work done.


Mower's still waiting for you... at your convenience. If you want, you can split those properties between us, too, unless that;s too big of a headache. Just let us know.



Turfscape LLC;760402 said:


> Marc, you're a gentleman and a scholar! I'd love to bid those sites for you, Cole. Give me a call at 734-320-4700 if you want to discuss it.


Thanks Mike, I'm flattered.


----------



## 2FAST4U

Leisure Time LC;760085 said:


> We should all hook up around the Novi Area after the show. I know theres a Buffalo Wild Wings across the free way from there.





Snowman19;760180 said:


> I wouldn't mind catching up with some of you all for some wings and a couple brews Iet me know where and a time and i will be there. Hopefully in a new rig too!xysport





michigancutter;760214 said:


> yea that would be cool to meet some of you guys and put faces to you. let me know when you guys are going to the event. we will meet up.





CJSLAWNSERVICE;760294 said:


> Novi's got a bunch of places to eat... We did a get together about four years ago for lawnsite at luckeys .B wild wings is great, Hooters, Famous Daves bbq, Fridays, Red Robin,and more pricer places, as well as a just a few bars in the area .let me know i'll stop by!


Sweet, hopefully things work out and we don't have to plow on the days of the show. Look'n forward to putting some face's with name's. I'll be back monday afternoon from snowmobile'n so I'll jump on here and see what's happen'n for the show and post show activities  Think'n Tuesday and probably leave the house around 10 or so..


----------



## terrapro

Marc and Mike check your pm's


----------



## Tscape

Nothing...


----------



## terrapro

Turfscape LLC;760509 said:


> Nothing...


ha sorry, there is some stupid 10 minutes inbetween pm's rule and i pm'ed Marc first. you should have it now.....

thanks, back to work for now....


----------



## Jason Pallas

Well - they tore up the door to the shop pretty well - but didn't get in. I think something or someone must have scared them off. I'll have to re-fortify things and beef up some already pretty beefy security. The bad news is that, if you know thieves, - I'm sure they'll be back. This sucks.


----------



## MStine315

terrapro;760513 said:


> i pm'ed Marc first.


Na na na nana, He PM'd me first, lol. Got it Cole, Thanks.


----------



## lawnprolawns

Hey guys, just FYI, I got my vinyl cutter cuttin' last week, so give me a shout if you need lettering, DOT numbers, yard signs, or anything else, and I'll see what I can do.


----------



## bigjeeping

Jason Pallas;760586 said:


> Well - they tore up the door to the shop pretty well - but didn't get in. I think something or someone must have scared them off. I'll have to re-fortify things and beef up some already pretty beefy security. The bad news is that, if you know thieves, - I'm sure they'll be back. This sucks.


What preventative measures do you already have in place? Video Cameras, Alarm systems? 
Curious to know. I keep my stuff under lock and key, plus have a camera recording 24/7 that a crook could easily see.


----------



## michigancutter

Speaking of robberies i just got pictures of my truck that was stolen in July.


----------



## lawnprolawns

Haha.. all these posts have a close resemblance to lawnsite.. some copying and pasting going on?


----------



## procut

lawnprolawns;760701 said:


> Haha.. all these posts have a close resemblance to lawnsite.. some copying and pasting going on?


No kidding, LOL.


----------



## Jason Pallas

michigancutter;760700 said:


> Speaking of robberies i just got pictures of my truck that was stolen in July.


How'd they get it? Looks like the ignition is still intact.

Big Jeeping - we have LOTS OF camo, locks, alarms, security cameras, 3/4inch steel welded plates and lots of other steel that you could only get through with a torch - in addition to a couple of disabled trucks in front of the entrance at all times BUT you know Detroit, it's a war zone.... anything goes. Detroit is a different animal. I'd like to divulge a lot of out security tips here - but then, we'd be vulnerable. We didn't loose anything - this time. I'm sure they'll be back though - it's only a matter of time. That's what sucks.


----------



## michigancutter

i couldnt tell you. woke up on the 4th of July and it was gone.


----------



## bigjeeping

6 years... and time theft is the only theft I have dealt with.

You pay your workers for every minute they are on the clock. You expect all of their time while they are at work.. If they are only giving you part of their time, they deserve part of a paycheck.

I provide bonuses, medical/dental, gym membership (new this year!), direct deposit, and a very clean/organized work environment. If you can't give me your undivided time, you are GONNNNNNNNNNNE.

On that note: This summer no workers all allowed to carry personal cell-phones. I loose 30+ mins/worker/day on cell phones. Not to mention the grief...

_"Can I get off early, my girlfriend just called and says her car window won't roll up." _

UMMM NO. Tell your girl to simma'


----------



## cgrappler135

bigjeeping;760915 said:


> 6 years... and time theft is the only theft I have dealt with.
> 
> You pay your workers for every minute they are on the clock. You expect all of their time while they are at work.. If they are only giving you part of their time, they deserve part of a paycheck.
> 
> I provide bonuses, medical/dental, gym membership (new this year!), direct deposit, and a very clean/organized work environment. If you can't give me your undivided time, you are GONNNNNNNNNNNE.
> 
> On that note: This summer no workers all allowed to carry personal cell-phones. I loose 30+ mins/worker/day on cell phones. Not to mention the grief...
> 
> _"Can I get off early, my girlfriend just called and says her car window won't roll up." _
> 
> UMMM NO. Tell your girl to simma'


What happens if one of your workers has little kids? Doesnt he need his phone incase of emergancies?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

cgrappler135;760965 said:


> What happens if one of your workers has little kids? Doesnt he need his phone incase of emergancies?


Same thing that happened before cell phones became a 'necessity'?????


----------



## Luther

These kids now a days wouldn't know how to function if it wern't for cell phones.

You'd think their arms were cut off if they they didn't have one.


----------



## lawnprolawns

TCLA;760976 said:


> These kids now a days wouldn't know how to function if it wern't for cell phones.
> 
> You'd think their arms were cut off if they they didn't have one.


I dont think you would get your snow cleared if it weren't for cell phones


----------



## Luther

lawnprolawns;760981 said:


> I dont think you would get your snow cleared if it weren't for cell phones


If I didn't have one cell phone w/three Nextels I couldn't do my job.

I think the poster is referring using them to goof off with.

Who asked you anyways............ohh yea..............open forum.


----------



## bigjeeping

cgrappler135;760965 said:


> What happens if one of your workers has little kids? Doesnt he need his phone incase of emergancies?


They can do the same thing I did when I was younger and needed to talk to Daddy... call his work number and ask for him.

If I am out of the office and don't have a secretary (only need one a couple days/week), I forward all calls to my cell. Then I would call my workers company cell that he has on him and alert him to the emergency. Company cells will only be able to send/receive calls to and from my cell and office line.

I think this is a great idea for lawn care... short of gps tracking, there are limited ways you can monitor your guys who have cells that blow up like a drug dealer's.


----------



## cgrappler135

bigjeeping;760997 said:


> They can do the same thing I did when I was younger and needed to talk to Daddy... call his work number and ask for him.
> 
> If I am out of the office and don't have a secretary (only need one a couple days/week), I forward all calls to my cell. Then I would call my workers company cell that he has on him and alert him to the emergency. Company cells will only be able to send/receive calls to and from my cell and office line.
> 
> I think this is a great idea for lawn care... short of gps tracking, there are limited ways you can monitor your guys who have cells that blow up like a drug dealer's.


Sounds more like a dictatorship rather than a company!!! I guess since i have a sense of comfort with my cell on me in case of emergancies with my son, that i give my workers the same.


----------



## eatonpaving

cell's are never an issue with my guy's, but i dont have any kid's working either, nor would i hire any.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

lawnprolawns;760981 said:


> I dont think you would get your snow cleared if it weren't for cell phones


There is that old fashioned technology called 2-way radios.

Heck of a lot cheaper than cell phones, everyone can hear everything and more reliable.


----------



## Luther

Mark Oomkes;761022 said:


> There is that old fashioned technology called 2-way radios.
> 
> Heck of a lot cheaper than cell phones, everyone can hear everything and more reliable.


Ahhh, the good old days..............

When hammerheads didn't monitor and everyone heard your biz.

Don't forget the ever popular pager! Hard to imagine having to utilize that stuff now.

Too bad technology hasn't changed the way we throw salt from a truck (unless you can afford a $120,00.00 Epoke!)


----------



## Mark Oomkes

TCLA;761030 said:


> Ahhh, the good old days..............
> 
> When hammerheads didn't monitor and everyone heard your biz.
> 
> Don't forget the ever popular pager! Hard to imagine having to utilize that stuff now.
> 
> Too bad technology hasn't changed the way we throw salt from a truck (unless you can afford a $120,00.00 Epoke!)


Ain't those the cat's ass?

Little less chance of monitoring with the trunked systems.

For that matter, I have a couple pre-ban scanners that I can listen to cell phones with too.


----------



## Luther

And I thought we were goin hi-tech when me & the owner got our first "private" channel on the 2-way.


----------



## Luther

Mark Oomkes;761036 said:


> For that matter, I have a couple pre-ban scanners that I can listen to cell phones with too.


You are the "SUPER TROLL".:salute:


----------



## procut

I think no personal cell phones is a good thing. Its not only the phone calls, but now days its the damn texting. 

I remember walking past an employee, who was on the clock, leaning up aginst the side of the truck talking on his cell phone. I heard him say something to the extent of, "There's supposed to be a double kegger this weekend." I gave him a dissaproving look, and he said "Uh, I'm at work," and promptly hung up.

This is just one example out of many. Ever send an employee down to the supply yard for load of whatever and wonder why it takes an hour when the yard is only a few miles away from the jobsite? Chances are he pulled off to the side of the road and had a nice 40 minute conversation with his girlfriend on your dime. This one has happened more than once.

Not to say all employees abuse the system like this, and I wouldn't have a problem with a quick personal phone call assuming there is a GOOD reason for it.


----------



## m297

Mark Oomkes;761022 said:


> There is that old fashioned technology called 2-way radios.
> 
> Heck of a lot cheaper than cell phones, everyone can hear everything and more reliable.


Yes they are much cheaper but alot more advanced now, the new Moto Turbo system (By Motorola) is state of the art digital radio system that allows GPS, text messaging, on mobiles and portable's. Additonally you can private call a individual radio and none of the others can hear you. It's a great system we just recently changed over to. Crystal clear and secure there isn't a scanner on the market that can monitor this system and you can take that to the bank.


----------



## cgrappler135

Well went and checked my lots at 6 a.m. cause my front porch was a sheet of ice but all lots were fine.


----------



## Leisure Time LC

cgrappler135;761468 said:


> Well went and checked my lots at 6 a.m. cause my front porch was a sheet of ice but all lots were fine.


I was debating on going out and sqiuirting but my street was ok and they are not treated so I went back to bed.


----------



## smoore45

Anyone have a weather update? With my limited knowledge looking at the models, it looks like we are going to get some decent rain tonight. Maybe a chance of this freezing into Friday for a salting. After that it looks fairly quiet for several days. Maybe its time to get my first and last snowmobiling trip in!


----------



## Mark Oomkes

m297;761431 said:


> Yes they are much cheaper but alot more advanced now, the new Moto Turbo system (By Motorola) is state of the art digital radio system that allows GPS, text messaging, on mobiles and portable's. Additonally you can private call a individual radio and none of the others can hear you. It's a great system we just recently changed over to. Crystal clear and secure there isn't a scanner on the market that can monitor this system and you can take that to the bank.


Have to look into that, but mine is good enough for now.

As for secure, if it's on the airwaves and one has enough money, it can be monitored. 

Everything iced up by us this AM. Throw in some freezing fog and it was fun.

Perfect morning for spraying and not oversalting TCLA.


----------



## firelwn82

Well I made it back. 70's and sunny everyday how nice that was. Why did I come home to this cold crap again??? So whats been happnin here for a week?


----------



## Luther

Mark Oomkes;761528 said:


> Perfect morning for spraying and not oversalting TCLA.


Yes sir, I would say so.

Pondered and stressed about it this morning, and made the difficult "non-call" by not salting anyone this morning. You would not be able to throw it down light enough without getting complaint calls.

Residue came in handy today.


----------



## lawnprolawns

I didn't go out at all, but a friend of mine called me and said "I have customers calling and complaining that I didn't salt this morning!". I said "that sucks" and went back to sleep.


----------



## Luther

lawnprolawns;761570 said:


> I didn't go out at all, but a friend of mine called me and said "I have customers calling and complaining that I didn't salt this morning!". I said "that sucks" and went back to sleep.


He must use that liquid crap......no lasting power.

::::did I really say that?::::


----------



## Mark Oomkes

TCLA;761575 said:


> He must use that liquid crap......no lasting power.
> 
> ::::did I really say that?::::


Only if you don't know what you're doing. 

We had enough rain to wash off most of our residual yesterday. Some places were worse than others. Some had hardly any frost\black ice.


----------



## lawnprolawns

TCLA;761575 said:


> He must use that liquid crap......no lasting power.
> 
> ::::did I really say that?::::


Ouch.

We got quite a bit of rain last night, I wouldn't be surprised if a lot of the residual salt was washed away. Who knows..


----------



## Mark Oomkes

lawnprolawns;761579 said:


> Ouch.
> 
> We got quite a bit of rain last night, I wouldn't be surprised if a lot of the residual salt was washed away. Who knows..


Never mind him, he's just an amateur at trolling.

But he's getting there.


----------



## Luther

lawnprolawns;761579 said:


> Ouch.
> 
> We got quite a bit of rain last night, I wouldn't be surprised if a lot of the residual salt was washed away. Who knows..


Those who check their sites do Mr .


----------



## smoore45

TCLA;761567 said:


> Yes sir, I would say so.
> 
> Pondered and stressed about it this morning, and made the difficult "non-call" by not salting anyone this morning. You would not be able to throw it down light enough without getting complaint calls.
> 
> Residue came in handy today.


One of those 'damned if you do', 'damned if you don't' mornings....so I didn't. Besides, I just went through a bunch of crap because one of my large commercials flipped out about their January bill. "Why did you salt on this day?!? I looked at weatherkunderground.com and the high was 38!!"

Sure, but what was the low....your employees show up at 4:30am moron. Whatever, I'm just venting. :realmad:


----------



## lawnprolawns

TCLA;761585 said:


> Those who check their sites do Mr .


What? Me? Sleeping? Oh dear. My phone wakes my whole family up before I wake up.. I think I need to hook a tazer to me or something.


----------



## Superior L & L

We salted/sprayed most all sites. Not entire lots but infront of buildings, entrances roads and disabled parking. Most were sheets of ice, including walks. We didnt do 8-10 sites and by 8:30 6 had called wanting salt


----------



## bigjeeping

smoore45;761588 said:


> Besides, I just went through a bunch of crap because one of my large commercials flipped out about their January bill. "Why did you salt on this day?!? I looked at weatherkunderground.com and the high was 38!!" :


I keep a log that records:

1) Time/date of salting, 
2) Current temp (internet on cell)
3) Visible weather conditions (flurries, snowing, cloudy, etc)
4) Lot condition (iced over, dusting, 1" snow, etc)
5) Salt Density Applied (low, heavy, etc)
6) Additional: I will note if I had to shovel walks or plow drifts, and any additional charge for said service.


----------



## 2FAST4U

well off to pack the truck, headed up to Pardise to go snowmobile'n heard there getting 3-7" tonight... Sweet great sled'n for the last ride. well the bags are waiting and so are the cold one's time to get this weekend started!!!!  talk to you guys on monday when we get back, also hope to see some of ya in novi


----------



## bigjeeping

Just finished Feb invoices... feeling sort of down :crying:


----------



## brunosplace

bigjeeping;761919 said:


> Just finished Feb invoices... feeling sort of down :crying:


Amen on that, I was hoping for a few more runs this month.


----------



## procut

bigjeeping;761919 said:


> Just finished Feb invoices... feeling sort of down :crying:


Tell me about it, I won't actually do mine untill the 1st, but I already know about what the total is going to be, and lets just say, its not a nice number.


----------



## magnatrac

I know what you guys mean. This has been a disappointing feb. It seems like everyone has been praying for rain for fear of wet snow. I'll take the wet snow. We are a ways away from cutting grass so let it snow !!! Wet or dry it's work and i'll take it. I think la nina left and el nino moved in  Maybe march will better to us ?



,shaun


----------



## Jason Pallas

Don't be so greedy guys. We all made good money this year (and last, and the year before that). So we had a month with only two pushes. There have been years in the past where that would have been a good month. You guys got spoiled with December and January when we had 14-15 pushes in two months. Remember, that over the last 25 years, a GOOD year was any year that had around 10 pushes! In this economy, be grateful for what we got this year - and be thankful that February gave your customers a little break on their maintenance bills. Now, they may be a little more receptive when they get your lawn contract in the mail in the next couple days. Think long range - not about that end of the month billing.


----------



## procut

I know its possible to get heavy storms in March, but in my past experiences, March usually is never anything, maybe one push and salting. I have my fingers crossed for atleat a few events in March, atleast enough to use up my remaining salt, and bring in a few $$$

On a side note, I just saw/heard thunder and lightening, it was raining hard, LOL.


----------



## magnatrac

I don't want anyone to think I am greedy. It just seems every year I am not ready for winter to end( I like winter). Just the same way that every year I hate it when summer ends !!! I know it's crazy but I hate the seasons in between,it's kind of a let down. In the fall I hate the thought of waking up at all hours to plow, and in the spring I hate the thought of a set schedule. I will say that there is less stress when something breaks in the summer, it's just grass everyone can still get in their drive !!! I know I probably sound crazy but oh well



,shaun


----------



## smoore45

bigjeeping;761826 said:


> I keep a log that records:
> 
> 1) Time/date of salting,
> 2) Current temp (internet on cell)
> 3) Visible weather conditions (flurries, snowing, cloudy, etc)
> 4) Lot condition (iced over, dusting, 1" snow, etc)
> 5) Salt Density Applied (low, heavy, etc)
> 6) Additional: I will note if I had to shovel walks or plow drifts, and any additional charge for said service.


Yeah, I do keep records too(although, I have learned to be more detailed this year). So I basically showed the guy that it was 24 degrees when I was at the property. I believe they just decided to wait a complain about all this stuff to delay payment. Still waiting on December....


----------



## MStine315

Jason Pallas;762000 said:


> Don't be so greedy guys. We all made good money this year (and last, and the year before that). So we had a month with only two pushes. There have been years in the past where that would have been a good month. You guys got spoiled with December and January when we had 14-15 pushes in two months. Remember, that over the last 25 years, a GOOD year was any year that had around 10 pushes! In this economy, be grateful for what we got this year - and be thankful that February gave your customers a little break on their maintenance bills. Now, they may be a little more receptive when they get your lawn contract in the mail in the next couple days. Think long range - not about that end of the month billing.


Very well said. I couldn't agree more. My "base" for seasonals is (used to be) 11 pushes. I'm in the high teens now. I'm not saying I don't want more, but I'm happy with this season if it is, in fact, over. FWIW the accuweather 15 day looks quiet next week, then it blows up the week after. Never very accurate that far out, but something to watch if nothing else.


----------



## bigjeeping

*Self Employment Tax*

I dont mind paying taxes like a law-abiding citizen... but I HATE self-employment tax. I understand it is our contribution to social security... but ahhhh it's always such a big number!!!!!


----------



## Jason Pallas

The self-employment tax is just the equivalent to what you'd pay in SS if you were drawing a paycheck from an employer. Are you paying quarterly estimates? If not, it might make it a little easier. If you're not already - Get married. Have some kids - it'll reduce those taxes. LOL Although a wife and kids are a lot more expensive than the deductions you get!


----------



## Mark Oomkes

bigjeeping;762320 said:


> I dont mind paying taxes like a law-abiding citizen... but I HATE self-employment tax. I understand it is our contribution to social security... but ahhhh it's always such a big number!!!!!


I do, I hate paying almost all taxes.

Best one is unemployment for company officers. You have to deduct it, but you can't collect it.

Frickin' crooks.


----------



## 24v6spd

procut;762004 said:


> I know its possible to get heavy storms in March, but in my past experiences, March usually is never anything, maybe one push and salting. I have my fingers crossed for atleat a few events in March, atleast enough to use up my remaining salt, and bring in a few $$$
> 
> On a side note, I just saw/heard thunder and lightening, it was raining hard, LOL.


Usually March is good for 2 or 3 plows, April possibly 1.


----------



## 24v6spd

magnatrac;762019 said:


> I don't want anyone to think I am greedy. It just seems every year I am not ready for winter to end( I like winter). Just the same way that every year I hate it when summer ends !!! I know it's crazy but I hate the seasons in between,it's kind of a let down. In the fall I hate the thought of waking up at all hours to plow, and in the spring I hate the thought of a set schedule. I will say that there is less stress when something breaks in the summer, it's just grass everyone can still get in their drive !!! I know I probably sound crazy but oh well
> 
> ,shaun


I know exactly how you feel, with the exception that I love getting up in the middle of the night to go plowing.


----------



## cgrappler135

24v6spd;762423 said:


> Usually March is good for 2 or 3 plows, April possibly 1.


Ive rarely had to do much in March. I think i usually get a couple of saltings and maybe 1 plow. BTW Mike from Lawnpros did my dot #'s today and they turned out great. Thx again.


----------



## procut

bigjeeping;762320 said:


> I dont mind paying taxes like a law-abiding citizen... but I HATE self-employment tax. I understand it is our contribution to social security... but ahhhh it's always such a big number!!!!!


Don't feel bad, thats that one that always kills me, too.


----------



## Eastside Eric

The following was an email I got from my sister who lives south of Minneapolis about the snow they had yesterday!

Don't know if you saw it or not but we had an amazing snow storm yesterday. We had "thunder snow" which basically means that we had thunder & lightning, a small amt of freezing rain & then an enormous amount of snow in a short time. Between 12 noon & 3:30pm we got 8 inches of snow.

It came so quick that they couldn't shut down schools & get the kids home safely, so many kids didn't get home until well after 5:00.

I left work at 11:45 hoping to beat the worst of snow, filled up the van with gas (thank goodness!!) & ended up in a nightmare! I didn't beat the snow but ended on the highway going 10 miles an hr at most & not being able to see more than 5 ft in front or behind me.

So why did I stay on the road and not get off? You couldn't get off because you couldn't see the exits, & the ones that you could see were blocked by semis & other cars/trucks that had tried to get off & slid off the road or got stuck in the huge drifts. I was literally in a line of cars going down the middle of the freeway & then around cars & trucks that got stuck & jacknifed on the road. It was like nothing I have ever experienced before & never want to do again.
I am SOOOOO ready for winter to be done!
35 minute commute turned into 4 1/2 hours.


----------



## procut

I think this might be repost, seems like I may have seen something similar here before.

Anyways, no annoying trips back to the yard halfway through the route to reload with salt.

http://lansing.craigslist.org/grd/1052586208.html


----------



## Runner

That's what I'M talkin' about! Throw that baby right in the back of a pickup!


----------



## Tscape

Runner;762662 said:


> That's what I'M talkin' about! Throw that baby right in the back of a pickup!


That'd be like throwing a rack of ribs on Fred Flintstones car.


----------



## terrapro

anyone else paying attention to the forecast for mid next week? they keep going from snow to rain to nothing then back to snow again. i was debating starting on cleanups next weeek but that might be jumping the gun alittle. maybe the second week in march


----------



## 24v6spd

From what I have seen they are calling for a rain/snow mix. But we all know that can change.


----------



## cgrappler135

Speaking of needing a weather report... where's Xpress been? Im leaving for vegas thur. night til sunday and could use a little heads up if needed!


----------



## 24v6spd

I was just thinking the same thing!


----------



## lawnprolawns

24v6spd;763227 said:


> I was just thinking the same thing!


I think he dissappeared! I've been trying to get a hold of him for some stuff and haven't gotten any reply!


----------



## Milwaukee

lawnprolawns;763315 said:


> I think he dissappeared! I've been trying to get a hold of him for some stuff and haven't gotten any reply!


didn't you have his phone number?

I text him


----------



## firelwn82

I think Express was leavin for the weekend, not positive about that one though for sure. Damn Snowman19 I just saw your post about your truck.... :crying: How did that happen?


----------



## Snowman19

firelwn82;763400 said:


> I think Express was leavin for the weekend, not positive about that one though for sure. Damn Snowman19 I just saw your post about your truck.... :crying: How did that happen?


I'm not sure but the thing almost killed me:crying: It just burst into a fireball when i was driving down the road, i stopped and the picures tell the rest of the story:crying:


----------



## sefh

Every since that post of Craigslist came out Xpress has not been on here. Sure would like an update or a heads up of what he thinks is going on.


----------



## lawnprolawns

My guess is he's out of town. No phone, text, or email answers. That or he hates me!


----------



## Tscape

You guys keep those kind of tabs on him and you are going to have to come up with a salary to pay him.


----------



## Glockshot73!

Turfscape LLC;763553 said:


> You guys keep those kind of tabs on him and you are going to have to come up with a salary to pay him.


Agreed !  at least he will make some money the rest of the winter.


----------



## Leisure Time LC

Sure is boring with nothing to do...............


----------



## Milwaukee

lawnprolawns;763514 said:


> My guess is he's out of town. No phone, text, or email answers. That or he hates me!


No answer from him

It could be stress bother him.


----------



## firelwn82

Snowman19;763469 said:


> I'm not sure but the thing almost killed me:crying: It just burst into a fireball when i was driving down the road, i stopped and the picures tell the rest of the story:crying:


That sucks. Well hope you get a new one out of the deal. Or 3 trucks to take its place...


----------



## magnatrac

Leisure Time LC;763577 said:


> Sure is boring with nothing to do...............


 Hey we could all just head down to south carolina and try to line up some work !!!
Accuweather even shows parts of georgia may get 3-6" of snow. There's probably not too many snow plows down there payup Our weather looks pretty boring for the next week. So much for snow during the mgia show, maybe next year !!!

,shaun


----------



## TheXpress2002

I am alive.....I had promised my fiance that I would dedicate some time towards our wedding planning because I had neglected it for the past 8 months. I did the whole no email, no online, no cell thing. I had to dedicate myself to this while she was off this week from teaching.


----------



## 24v6spd

TheXpress2002;763741 said:


> I am alive.....I had promised my fiance that I would dedicate some time towards our wedding planning because I had neglected it for the past 8 months. I did the whole no email, no online, no cell thing. I had to dedicate myself to this while she was off this week from teaching.


 Do we have any chance of a snow event in the near future? How's next weekend looking?


----------



## TheXpress2002

24v6spd;763749 said:


> Do we have any chance of a snow event in the near future? How's next weekend looking?


Looks like nothing for the next 7 days. Most likely rain at the end of the week because we will be on the warm side of things. Once it begins to slide east we could see a change in the pattern with us being on the cold side of things beginning around Monday the 9th.


----------



## Leisure Time LC

TheXpress2002;763741 said:


> I am alive.....I had promised my fiance that I would dedicate some time towards our wedding planning because I had neglected it for the past 8 months. I did the whole no email, no online, no cell thing. I had to dedicate myself to this while she was off this week from teaching.


Good to hear from you Xpress. It was nice to finally meet you the other day at Michigan Greenscapes.. I remember those days with the wedding plans and I feel for you. When is the big day?


----------



## TheXpress2002

Leisure Time LC;763762 said:


> Good to hear from you Xpress. It was nice to finally meet you the other day at Michigan Greenscapes.. I remember those days with the wedding plans and I feel for you. When is the big day?


It was nice to meet you too in person and put a face with a name.

The big day is June 27 or 132 days. Not that anyone is counting.


----------



## Leisure Time LC

The big day is June 27 or 132 days. Not that anyone is counting.[/QUOTE]

COOL.............................

Marriage can be rewarding with the right woman.. My first marriage was a flop, and I made up for it on the second one. It gets a little tough when we work the hours we do when it snows and she has to take care of the 4 (foster) kids and get them ready for school, but we get through it


----------



## terrapro

buuurrrrrr -1deg tonight!? good thing we dont have to go out in this bitter cold


----------



## snow_man_48045

TheXpress2002;763741 said:


> I am alive.....I had promised my fiance that I would dedicate some time towards our wedding planning because I had neglected it for the past 8 months. I did the whole no email, no online, no cell thing. I had to dedicate myself to this while she was off this week from teaching.


Congrats to you and your bride Mr. Xpress!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Leisure Time LC

By the looks of the extended forecast, it looks like winter is just about over:crying::crying:

Next week we are looking at temps in the 50's


----------



## lawnprolawns

I decided Im going to pull the lawn equip. out today and start making it look pretty, change all the fluids, grease, etc etc. I never got around to it in the fall because I was all casted up. Lame...

So, that should give us some more snow, right? Haha..




Everybody please do the snow dance!


----------



## bigjeeping

Wondering who writes off Home Office and if the IRS has ever hassled you for it?

When I got my accountant 5 years back, he recommended not bothering with the write-off because it can raise red flags.............. I do have one room in my house solely used for business.


----------



## firelwn82

bigjeeping;764138 said:


> Wondering who writes off Home Office and if the IRS has ever hassled you for it?
> 
> When I got my accountant 5 years back, he recommended not bothering with the write-off because it can raise red flags.............. I do have one room in my house solely used for business.


Mine told me the opposite. Write everything off. If your papers are in check don't even worry about it. I don't worry about it cause if they do come after me, they go after him instead. It's on his shoulders mostly. What I call passin the buck


----------



## smoore45

lawnprolawns;764123 said:


> I decided Im going to pull the lawn equip. out today and start making it look pretty, change all the fluids, grease, etc etc. I never got around to it in the fall because I was all casted up. Lame...
> 
> So, that should give us some more snow, right? Haha..
> 
> Everybody please do the snow dance!


About 5 days ago, I crammed both my plows and salter into the far corner of the garage so that its difficult to get to...hoping this would up our chances for snow.(kinda like washing a car in the summer time, it always rains the next day) It would be nice to get a couple more pushes in.


----------



## bigjeeping

Did some research. Home write-off looks fine as long as your home-business is generating income and using a reasonable size of the house (people were audited when they claimed 70+% of their home as business space - mine is only 6.6%)

BUT... found this info:

http://seattlepi.nwsource.com/money/316393_real19.html


----------



## 24v6spd

smoore45;764179 said:


> About 5 days ago, I crammed both my plows and salter into the far corner of the garage so that its difficult to get to...hoping this would up our chances for snow.(kinda like washing a car in the summer time, it always rains the next day) It would be nice to get a couple more pushes in.


 Now we are guaranteed to get more snow.


----------



## firelwn82

bigjeeping;764182 said:


> (people were audited when they claimed 70+% of their home as business space - mine is only 6.6%)


HOLY COW 70%???? How can anyone justify that. They must stay in there office, not have kids, pets or a wife..... Geez whiz 

OH and um NO winter isn't over yet.


----------



## Summerlawn

My CPA said it raises red flags as well. I didn't think the savings was worth the thought of the IRS looking at it funny.


----------



## smoore45

24v6spd;764205 said:


> Now we are guaranteed to get more snow.


Thats the hope! I'm doing the snow dance too.


----------



## 24v6spd

Years ago in early April we had put all the plows and spreaders away, we got 8" of snow and had to drag them all back out that night. Personally I don't put my plows away until after April 15th.


----------



## magnatrac

Who needs a snow dance? If you guys would like I have a couple of backyard blizzard I could send out for the night. If any of your jobs have easy access to a garden hose and 2 seperate 110v outlets your in buisness !!! As cold as it is going to be tonight you will be able to charge for a 6"+ event easily !!! It will be real dry snow too !!!I would reserve this for a per push customer only payup Just kidding, some real snow would be nice:crying:



,shaun


----------



## magnatrac

24v6spd;764244 said:


> Years ago in early April we had put all the plows and spreaders away, we got 8" of snow and had to drag them all back out that night. Personally I don't put my plows away until after April 15th.


 I beleive that was 05 becasue I just got home from hawaii. While I was gone my brother was calling me telling me how it was 80 and sunny and he was dong a paver job ! Lucky me I got home just in time to plow snow It was mainly north of 59 becasue my condos in troy never got enough to plow, but I pushed 6"-8" here in ortonville. I remember the weather channel had guys camped out in pontiac.

,shaun


----------



## 24v6spd

I remember doing spring cleanups in the day, and plowing that night. It's not over till It's over.


----------



## 24v6spd

In like a lamb out like a lion.


----------



## 2FAST4U

terrapro;763818 said:


> buuurrrrrr -1deg tonight!? good thing we dont have to go out in this bitter cold


Well just got back from the U.P. and man it's a heat wave down here. It only reached 15* when we were up there and Friday night it was -22* and to think all that just to ride a snowmobile, man is that stupid or what. Well what's every one doing tomorrow for the MGIA show? Think'n about leave'n here around 10 or 10:30 hope to see some of you guys there


----------



## Loaderpusher

just put some pavers in today, altho it was inside the rock financial center, dealing with that sure did get me in the mood for spring


----------



## Five Star Lawn Care LLC

Loaderpusher;764336 said:


> just put some pavers in today, altho it was inside the rock financial center, dealing with that sure did get me in the mood for spring


what booth?


----------



## Loaderpusher

Five Star Lawn Care LLC;764385 said:


> what booth?


Panetta's Landscape Supply


----------



## Five Star Lawn Care LLC

sweet....looks like Ron and the boys over there are doin pretty goodprsportprsport

i heard about the 2nd location

you work there or something ?


----------



## Loaderpusher

well I am one of the boys, I am bryan the younger son... I have been working at the new location, things went pretty good down there for our first year. This is the first time we have done a show in a long time, trying to inform people about our new store and also that we are now carrying Oaks in addition to Unilock, and we are now carrying Holland BBQ Grills. We are going to have some flyers with some show specials on brick and we are also raffling off this sweet little BBQ, so stop on by.


----------



## Superior L & L

bigjeeping;764182 said:


> Did some research. Home write-off looks fine as long as your home-business is generating income and using a reasonable size of the house (people were audited when they claimed 70+% of their home as business space - mine is only 6.6%)
> 
> BUT... found this info:
> 
> http://seattlepi.nwsource.com/money/316393_real19.html


From what i know (which isnt much) If you write off some of your home, you also have to show the profit if you sell the home. I guess this is old school though because not many peopel are making money these days when they sell there homes.


----------



## 2FAST4U

Loaderpusher;764434 said:


> well I am one of the boys, I am bryan the younger son... I have been working at the new location, things went pretty good down there for our first year. This is the first time we have done a show in a long time, trying to inform people about our new store and also that we are now carrying Oaks in addition to Unilock, and we are now carrying Holland BBQ Grills. We are going to have some flyers with some show specials on brick and we are also raffling off this sweet little BBQ, so stop on by.


You guys had a nice set up down at the show, didn't stop by and say hi looked like you were always busy talk'n 
Also saw some Lesiser Time hoodies walk'n around was that you Lesiser Time(sorry not sure if i'm spelling your name right) or some of your guys?
Show was pretty good wish they had more equipment to look at and was kind'n hope'n truck craft had one of there aluminum dump insert's there but no such luck, all and all the show was sweet. drove around the parking lot and there were some sweet truck's out there..


----------



## Leisure Time LC

2FAST4U;764820 said:


> You guys had a nice set up down at the show, didn't stop by and say hi looked like you were always busy talk'n
> Also saw some Lesiser Time hoodies walk'n around was that you Lesiser Time(sorry not sure if i'm spelling your name right) or some of your guys?
> Show was pretty good wish they had more equipment to look at and was kind'n hope'n truck craft had one of there aluminum dump insert's there but no such luck, all and all the show was sweet. drove around the parking lot and there were some sweet truck's out there..


Ya that was me and one of my guys. I thought the show would have been bigger. John from Metro was disappointed there was no Hustler display..:crying::crying:

I ran into Mike from Lawn Pro. It will be nice to put a face with a name now or if i see him on the street (being we work in the same areas)


----------



## Allor Outdoor

Is anyone planning on going to the show tomorrow? I was going to get up there around 11:30ish.


----------



## lawnprolawns

Do the passes work for both days? I might stop by again.. not sure. 

I learned a few things at the show and got to see some nice toys. I didn't see much handheld equipment, just a lot of mowers and stuff. Got some free AmzOil! lol. 

I enjoyed driving through the parking lot and looking at all the trucks.. I saw three or four Troy Clogg vehicles!


----------



## Loaderpusher

2FAST4U;764820 said:


> You guys had a nice set up down at the show, didn't stop by and say hi looked like you were always busy talk'n
> Also saw some Lesiser Time hoodies walk'n around was that you Lesiser Time(sorry not sure if i'm spelling your name right) or some of your guys?
> Show was pretty good wish they had more equipment to look at and was kind'n hope'n truck craft had one of there aluminum dump insert's there but no such luck, all and all the show was sweet. drove around the parking lot and there were some sweet truck's out there..


Thanks, the first half of the morning was pretty busy, it really died off in the afternoon, hopefully tomorrow there will be a good turnout. If any of you happen to be there tomorrow, check out the the booth by the food stand near the front of the show, i think it is snowman snowplow, but they have a few BOSS plows on display and a nice blonde and brunette on display. Sure you wont be disappointed.


----------



## magnatrac

Well it was nice to meet a couple of the guys here. I was able to meet loaderpusher and turfscape at the mgia. When I left turfsape was actually parked right next to me ! I have to say that the show was kind of depressing though. I know it is a sign of the times but that place used to be full of vendors. No bobcat, what's a landscape show with out a bobcat? Anyways it was still a good time! Who doesn't like free beer (thankyou weingratz)  Wonder how many sales calls are coming now

,shaun


----------



## MStine315

Blondes, brunettes and free beer. My kind of landscape show. My guys and I will be there around 10:30 (next to the blonde and brunette).


----------



## 24v6spd

At least the weathers been cooperating (for the show) usually it snows!


----------



## cgrappler135

I didnt get a chance to get up there today. Im hoping that after my 2 estimates tomarrow morning i can make it. Its been a few years since ive been. Any trailer dealers up there?


----------



## Tscape

magnatrac;764946 said:


> Well it was nice to meet a couple of the guys here. I was able to meet loaderpusher and turfscape at the mgia. When I left turfsape was actually parked right next to me ! I have to say that the show was kind of depressing though. I know it is a sign of the times but that place used to be full of vendors. No bobcat, what's a landscape show with out a bobcat? Anyways it was still a good time! Who doesn't like free beer (thankyou weingratz)  Wonder how many sales calls are coming now
> 
> ,shaun


Nice meeting you Sean (sp?). Heck, I almost bought a mower and I don't even need one.


----------



## procut

Being in Lansing, I'm kind of the odd one out here, as it seems most of you are from the SE parts of the state. I've never been to the MGIA show, I usually hit up the one in Grand Rapids that the MNLA puts on the first of the year. (It almost always snows for that one) Next year I think I might check out the MGIA one you guys are talking about, its sounds like its pretty decent, not to mention it would be kind of cool to meet up with a few of you and put a face with the name.


----------



## CSC Contracting

It looks like winter is over for snow.


----------



## firelwn82

CSC Contracting;765256 said:


> It looks like winter is over for snow.


Don't count on that one.


----------



## Tscape

Oh no, it is _*definitely*_ over!


----------



## Allor Outdoor

It can't be over quite yet! I still have some salt that I need to use up. I don't want to be sitting on it all summer long!


----------



## firelwn82

Allor Outdoor;765370 said:


> It can't be over quite yet! I still have some salt that I need to use up. I don't want to be sitting on it all summer long!


Yeah um I have an entire pallet and a few stray bags. I sat on 8 bags last year, Not 20


----------



## 24v6spd

Don't worry we will get more snow, it's only early March. Last year I had 2 plows in March.


----------



## Allor Outdoor

24v6spd;765387 said:


> Don't worry we will get more snow, it's only early March. Last year I had 2 plows in March.


I just pulled out my stuff from last year, I had the following for March:

March 4 SALT (ice event)
March 5 6 INCH SNOW STORM
March 22 5 INCH SNOW STORM
March 28 4 INCH SNOW STORM

We still have a lot of time left in the month, only time will tell!


----------



## 24v6spd

I had March 5 and March 22.


----------



## Jason Pallas

No, it's over guys. Take the plows off.


----------



## magnatrac

Jason Pallas;765553 said:


> No, it's over guys. Take the plows off.


 Plows/salters off ,but not put away


----------



## bigjeeping

Tmr: plows coming off, spring cleaning the shop, riding the ninja. ussmileyflag


----------



## CSC Contracting

We should get a couple more salts or squirts in anyway. It would be nice to get a couple more good plows in.


----------



## TheXpress2002

CSC Contracting;765579 said:


> We should get a couple more salts or squirts in anyway. It would be nice to get a couple more good plows in.


Around and after the 14th.


----------



## Leisure Time LC

All my plows are off except one, and I still have the squirt tank in.


----------



## procut

I looked up last year and have a push on 3-22 and a salting on 3-25. I was talking to another guy this morning, who has been plowing for probably 25+ years and he said he cannot remember a March where we got nothing. Its not over 'till its over I suppose.


----------



## lawnprolawns

firelwn82;765381 said:


> Yeah um I have an entire pallet and a few stray bags. I sat on 8 bags last year, Not 20


Heh, I'll trade ya. I have 5 or 6 pallets I need to use up.. that's 4 more events. Looks like I'll be sitting on some salt this summer.. doh.

I got the mowers out and ready to rock today. Except the Exmark WB, it has two flat tires, wont start, and the pull cord doesn't recoil.. I think it's frozen.

Just FYI, if you hook up a battery backwards in a mower, the starter motor wont engage. I figured this out after about 3 hours of tinkering and a trip to the mower shop..


----------



## Jason Pallas

If you hooked up the battery wrong, you may have fried the wire harness (or part of it). Also, check the inline fuses too. You may have blown those too. Was it a walkbehind or rider?


----------



## lawnprolawns

Everything seems fine actually (thankfully). The starter just spun backwards.. 

It was my Bobcat rider. Reason I didn't check the battery sooner is because I bought be mower used and since I got it the starter always make some funny noises, so I figured it just finally stopped working. 

I thought red/black and black/red was a good color combination.


----------



## firelwn82

lawnprolawns;765732 said:


> Heh, I'll trade ya. I have 5 or 6 pallets I need to use up..


No thanks, I'll stick to my 1. Thanks for offering though.


----------



## snow plowman

looks like it mite be time to get the mowers going soon and all that fun stuff spring clean up time soon but would like more snow. but would like to get the ninja out for a ride to. lol


----------



## snow_man_48045

GOOOO AWAYYYYYYYY WARM WEATHER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
To early for this crap, need of two more pushes and three saltings atleast. February invoices looke very sad, but I'm sure or clients didn't mind.....


----------



## alternative

Its gonna snow again... this warm weather is just a "fluke"
I predict 3 or 4 more pushes.payup


----------



## Loaderpusher

Heading to Columbus for the UFC fight tomorrow, just looked at the forecast, gonna be 72 there tomorrow... I dont mind this warm weather at all, got these tickets 3 months ago hoping for no snow, thought forsure once i paid for the tickets it would forsure snow.


----------



## procut

IDK, warm days like this make part of me say, to hell with winter, bring on the spring and summer stuff. But... another part of me says, I wouldn't mind seeing another push or two, or least a chance to use up the little bit of remaining salt I have left.


----------



## kingplower

I have 4 to 5 yards bulk rock salt came from detroit treated blue clean and dry. we cleaned out one of our on site temp controlled storage bays and this is what is left we have no need for this salt. can deliver considering its in our truck already.call lets make a deal Robert 810-955-5170 price is delivered within 20 miles of grand blanc $250.00 obo


----------



## 24v6spd

alternative;766649 said:


> Its gonna snow again... this warm weather is just a "fluke"
> I predict 3 or 4 more pushes.payup


 That's right! Lets all think positive!


----------



## snow plowman

i took the ninja out for a ride to day it wuz nice but would rather be pushing snow at least 1 or 2 more lol but like being on the bike to day for the first time to lol


----------



## Superior L & L

kingplower;766661 said:


> I have 4 to 5 yards bulk rock salt came from detroit treated blue clean and dry. we cleaned out one of our on site temp controlled storage bays and this is what is left we have no need for this salt. can deliver considering its in our truck already.call lets make a deal Robert 810-955-5170 price is delivered within 20 miles of grand blanc $250.00 obo


You can drop it at our building if you want.............that way its not in your truck. I'l buy lunch when your there


----------



## Jason Pallas

alternative;766649 said:


> Its gonna snow again... this warm weather is just a "fluke"
> I predict 3 or 4 more pushes.payup


Won't happen - we're done for the season..... get the mowers and blowers ready and put away the plows.

Hey Alternative, - did you have a guy named Brent Burke work for you last year? Just wondering.


----------



## snow plowman

thay are saying 2 to5 inch of snow by morn we will see it raining now here in cadillac oh and sleet to lol


----------



## lawnmasters2006

looks like snow up north....:crying:


----------



## terrapro

snow plowman;767542 said:


> thay are saying 2 to5 inch of snow by morn we will see it raining now here in cadillac oh and sleet to lol


thats optimistic!

i still have frost 4-5" down but i cant see to much sticking tonight... but if we do god help us all, it will be the heaviest nastiest snow yet this year.

even with that said i have salt ready and the trucks gassed up 

see ya guys at 2am for one last hoorah


----------



## magnatrac

Just walked in from a weekend up north. I finally got to get the sled out  Just as the season is ending. I did have a good time though, and not a drop of rain all weekend! As far as new snow I- 75 from 10 miles north of west branch to 10 miles south was bad. It was a sleet snow mix and cars were spinning  I don't know about any real accumulation but the roads were no good. Lucky us all rain :crying: 


,shaun


----------



## 24v6spd

magnatrac;767700 said:


> Just walked in from a weekend up north. I finally got to get the sled out  Just as the season is ending. I did have a good time though, and not a drop of rain all weekend! As far as new snow I- 75 from 10 miles north of west branch to 10 miles south was bad. It was a sleet snow mix and cars were spinning  I don't know about any real accumulation but the roads were no good. Lucky us all rain :crying:
> 
> ,shaun


I know what you mean. Just got home from Mio and it was snowing with a vengence, huge flakes and near whiteout conditions. Winter isn't over yet!


----------



## snow plowman

it is snowing real heard here in cadillac cant see down the road from me at all looks like i will be up in the morn plowing as long as it dont melt lol its like a white out here right now just to let u all know we are geting snow here lots and fast


----------



## snow plowman

**The National Weather Service has issued a Flood Warning for the Chippewa River around Mt. Pleasant thru Thursday evening....or until the warning is cancelled.

The river is expected to rise above flood stage early Monday a.m. and be around 9' Tuesday a.m. Flood stage is 8'.**


The sleet and mix that we saw earlier has now transitioned to snow. Some snow is heavy. 

Brisk NE to N winds at 10-20mph and gusty will add to the misery.

The heaviest snow amounts will be north of M-72 to M-68 where 4"-8"+ are likely. (Between 430-930p.m.. Torch Lake in Antrim County received 9"!!) Farther north and south of that area, amounts will decrease.

With the earlier sleet, and now the snow, travel is hazardous.

Tonight's lows as skies become partly cloudy by daybreak will be in the upper teens north to the lower/middle 20's south.

Partly cloudy skies make a return for Monday with highs in the middle 30's north and lower 40's south.

Tuesday is looking quite interesting, too! Another storm system takes aim on the state. This one will provide us with a mix of rain and snow and sleet through the day then we will throw in some scattered showers and thunderstorms through the evening hours. 

Then overnight some very cold air wraps in behind the system giving us a potential for a "quick freeze" for Wednesday a.m. What this means is that whatever rain we see Tuesday could rapidly freeze on all surfaces after midnight into Wednesday a.m. as temps drop into the teens and lower 20's after readings before midnight reach into the 30's and lower 40's. 

It will also be very windy come Wednesday with W/NW winds 20-40mph and gusty. Scattered snowshowers are likely for Wednesday with readings holding in the teens and lower/middle 20's through the day.

-Meteorologist Jim Lehocky


----------



## smoore45

magnatrac;767700 said:


> Just walked in from a weekend up north. I finally got to get the sled out  Just as the season is ending. I did have a good time though, and not a drop of rain all weekend! As far as new snow I- 75 from 10 miles north of west branch to 10 miles south was bad. It was a sleet snow mix and cars were spinning  I don't know about any real accumulation but the roads were no good. Lucky us all rain :crying:


Yeah, just got back from sledding myself on Saturday. We went to the UP and had some of the best sledding I have ever done(lots of snow!). We took the Ice Bridge out to Mackinac Island, something I had never done before. You can ride your sled pretty much anywhere and a few places are still open. Very cool experience!


----------



## alternative

Jason Pallas;767232 said:


> Won't happen - we're done for the season..... get the mowers and blowers ready and put away the plows.
> 
> Hey Alternative, - did you have a guy named Brent Burke work for you last year? Just wondering.


PUNK ass biatch--- lazy, and quit after 3 weeks. Hows he doin for you? He told me he was getting a job at GM and therefore had to quit, with out notice. Weird kid Hey if you like hiring those kind of "so called employees" - whenever I come across some, I'll send them your way..


----------



## alternative

We are NOT done with snow yet


----------



## sefh

I'm sure if and when it does snow it will be wet and heavy. No more like fluffy powdery stuff.


----------



## Luther

kingplower;766661 said:


> I have 4 to 5 yards bulk rock salt came from detroit treated blue clean and dry. we cleaned out one of our on site temp controlled storage bays and this is what is left we have no need for this salt. can deliver considering its in our truck already.call lets make a deal Robert 810-955-5170 price is delivered within 20 miles of grand blanc $250.00 obo


This must be something the customer provided for you? Must be nice......temp controlled eh?

Good luck getting someone to buy that from you. Might want to wait a little longer before you off it.


----------



## 2FAST4U

so what's up with the snow LOL I sure hope were not done would like atleast one more push just for FUN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! well over to lawn site for now think'n about getting the mowers out this week end to start them up and get things going


----------



## 2FAST4U

one more thing
with winter almost over didn't someone say back at the start of the season that we need to take our weather man XPRESS out for a few cold ones  in the spring? well if we do think we should make sure JASON come's along too, he's helped us alot this season with the weather... so lets all meet up some were and drink a few down to send off this winter and get spring started


----------



## Jason Pallas

Ahhh - let's all just go up to Weingartz this week for the open house and drink and eat for free. LOL


----------



## lawnprolawns

I'm too young to drink.... haha. 

Who's going to Weingartz? I pre-registered at the MGIA show.. something about winning a TV or something. Lol


----------



## Five Star Lawn Care LLC

which location is the open house at this week?


----------



## Summerlawn

So there is no truth to the possible snow event tuesday/wednesday next week?


----------



## lawnprolawns

Five Star Lawn Care LLC;768357 said:


> which location is the open house at this week?


I know Farmington... not sure if the others have one too or not.


----------



## Leisure Time LC

lawnprolawns;768381 said:


> I know Farmington... not sure if the others have one too or not.


Farmington is Wednesday and Thursday from 11-730 pm and they are having a pig-roast.

I will be there Wednesday


----------



## Leisure Time LC

2FAST4U;768186 said:


> one more thing
> with winter almost over didn't someone say back at the start of the season that we need to take our weather man XPRESS out for a few cold ones  in the spring? well if we do think we should make sure JASON come's along too, he's helped us alot this season with the weather... so lets all meet up some were and drink a few down to send off this winter and get spring started


I am down with that..


----------



## Allor Outdoor

Just was looking at Accuweather...
At least in my area, they are calling for a low of 29 tonight, with rain....which means we will end up salting!
And then next monday night through wednesday night they have snow, snow and more snow with a little rain mixed in.
What are your thought Jason and Xpress?
Might we get a few pushes next week?


----------



## 2FAST4U

well I'm going to utica on wed. for there open house be there late though around 5 or so


----------



## 24v6spd

Allor Outdoor;768683 said:


> Just was looking at Accuweather...
> At least in my area, they are calling for a low of 29 tonight, with rain....which means we will end up salting!
> And then next monday night through wednesday night they have snow, snow and more snow with a little rain mixed in.
> What are your thought Jason and Xpress?
> Might we get a few pushes next week?


Lets hope they are right. That would be great!


----------



## terrapro

rain now, low of 27, high of 31 tomorrow....sounds like ill be getting up to salt tomorrow.

ill try to report back if i find ice in the morning


----------



## MStine315

Allor Outdoor;768683 said:


> Just was looking at Accuweather...
> At least in my area, they are calling for a low of 29 tonight, with rain....which means we will end up salting!
> And then next monday night through wednesday night they have snow, snow and more snow with a little rain mixed in.
> What are your thought Jason and Xpress?
> Might we get a few pushes next week?


Kind of goofy, I see 50 deg. at midnight,...35 deg. at 5 a.m., 25 deg. at 9 a.m. Rain ending at 3 a.m., wind @ 35, gusting to 50 mph. My guess , fwiw, is it quits raining before the low bottoms out, and the wind dries things out. But that said, trucks are aimed out the door just in case.


----------



## sefh

Too bad all this rain didn't turn into snow...maybe on the other hand thank god it didn't. We would have at least 2' of snow. I prefer those 4-6'' events instead of 24''.


----------



## procut

Did anyone actually go out salting? From what I could tell there was absolutly nothing here.


----------



## lawnprolawns

nope  

I wish.


----------



## Jason Pallas

procut;769285 said:


> Did anyone actually go out salting? From what I could tell there was absolutly nothing here.


I told you. It's over. Put the plows and salters away and get the mowers out. LOL


----------



## smoore45

Jason Pallas;769443 said:


> I told you. It's over. Put the plows and salters away and get the mowers out. LOL


Stick a fork in Winter, its done. Temps in the 50s are now forecasted through next week.


----------



## magnatrac

You can get your mowers out just don't drive them on any grass !!! Well you can today while it's cold out but the ground is sooo soft. I was moving my snowmobile trailer with my skid yesterday and it it sank like 6" while it was parked on the gravel in my driveway. I don't even want to tell you what happended when my tire slipped off onto the grass Either way we are done. some local guy salted his lots today when the snow showers came through this afternoon L.O.L !!! I am going snowmobiling one more time this weekend so after that i'm done with winter 

,shaun

P.S. Always ready for an april ice storm !!!


----------



## Leisure Time LC

I think we are done guys, Doing my first spring cleanup tomorrow


----------



## superiorsnowrem

I agree. But then again I have been very janky lately. So whatever I say doesnt happen.


----------



## BigHornyJeep

I'm not putting the plow away just yet. Then again maybe I should put it away, that will guarantee more snow.


----------



## lawnprolawns

you have an interesting user name..


----------



## 2FAST4U

well the plow's not away yet but the summer stuff is out and running just have to move some racks around in the trailer to day to make room for my new blower rack. and going over to weingartz today to pick up my new echo bed redefiner hopefully it was'nt a waste of money. LOL


----------



## BigHornyJeep

lawnprolawns;770048 said:


> you have an interesting user name..


Yeah, I have a little air horn on the back of my Jeep.


----------



## 2FAST4U

well every thing is running like a top and the snow stuff is all washed up and look'n like new, so you guys can thank me later when it snows!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! LOL 
picked up my echo and tried her out in the garden seam's to work pretty good, nice wide trench (I once knew a girl like that, man I miss her)... Going to get my truck lettered tomorrow I'll try and get some pic's up for you guys

SEE YA


----------



## CSC Contracting

I got one all waxed up and ready for summer. On to another one.


----------



## 2FAST4U

Heres some pics of the truck all lettered up, he's cutting some letters for the trailer when he gets my roll of white vinyl in... what do you guys think


----------



## lawnprolawns

I think you should have had me do it!

Looks nice though. Why not go bigger and slap stuff all over the side of the truck? Personally I cant stand when stuff is so small you have to be stopped to read it.

Also, dont DOT#'s have to be on the doors or something? Not sure, anyone know?


----------



## BigHornyJeep

lawnprolawns;770596 said:


> I think you should have had me do it!
> Also, dont DOT#'s have to be on the doors or something? Not sure, anyone know?


I don't think so. On my Boss's tractors they are on the sleeper, they just have to be legible from X amount of feet away. I can't believe he has to have them on there, DOT is really getting to be a pain in the ass.


----------



## Sharpcut 1

Legally,I believe the city and DOT #'s have to be at least 3" in height. I'm sure D&R would be able to tell us for sure. Also, law says color of letters has to be contrasting.


----------



## lawnprolawns

I think it might be time to say goodbye Plowsite, hello Lawnsite. Unless it happens to snow again, I'll be back. 

Winter stuff is put away, and the spring cleanup rig is ready to rock Monday.


----------



## 24v6spd

2FAST4U;770589 said:


> Heres some pics of the truck all lettered up, he's cutting some letters for the trailer when he gets my roll of white vinyl in... what do you guys think


 Does the signage go on the inside or outside of the window? Also I read that USDOT has to appear to the left of the number. Are the letters 3" high?


----------



## firelwn82

Yes all stickers are posted on the outside of the window.


----------



## 2FAST4U

Thanks guys I think, 
Sorry I didn't have you do it he does all my shirts and is a really good friend.
and I can't stand any kind of stickers on my paint!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

As for the DOT numbers I have to have them my GVWR is 10,800# with out my trailer, and as far as the size I've seen and read any thing from 2" to 3" but the only thing I found for sure is they have to be visible from 50' away with the truck stopped.. and the USDOT to the left of the numbers I think it should be but we couldn't get the numbers to all fit so there on there and visible, I just might have to fight to the death if they trouble me   about it. LOL !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Well on a sad note I think winter's done boys and girls so off to lawn site I go (Watson's Landscaping over there) Hope'n to go rip out some shrubs this week to get the season started. As usual thanks for every thing guys you've all been a great help this season, and again Hats off to XPRESS and JASON for all the great weather update's.... So what's up guys we all going to take them out and buy'em a few drinks before the lawn season starts ????


----------



## Five Star Lawn Care LLC

i know im the first one to say "NO MORE SNOW".....but im quickly remembering why i hate hate lawn care season.

i love summer....the cabin at the lake, riding my quads, my jetski, BBQ's, being able to go to sleep at night and knowing i wont have to get up and check my lots, wearing shorts, sunlight till 9pm.....these are all the things i cant wait to do..

but what i hate about summer....getting paid next to nothing to work my ass off, hoping that i pulled in enough money to acctually make my house payment and not have to draw it from all the winter money i banked, AUGUST AND SEPTEMBER (anyone who depends on extra services for money will get this comment)....billing 100 people instead of 9 customers in the winter, hearing my wife tell me theres no money when im trying my hardest to make more, not being able to go upnorth b/c i have to work.

dont get me wrong i love he business im in. I wouldnt want it any other way but theres times when i hate it.


i could go on for hours about this but i have to get a bunch of office work done.

it was a good year....now lets hope the 25k that i have in recievables right now comes in very quickly before i run out of money.


----------



## 24v6spd

Five Star Lawn Care LLC;771001 said:


> i know im the first one to say "NO MORE SNOW".....but im quickly remembering why i hate hate lawn care season.
> 
> i love summer....the cabin at the lake, riding my quads, my jetski, BBQ's, being able to go to sleep at night and knowing i wont have to get up and check my lots, wearing shorts, sunlight till 9pm.....these are all the things i cant wait to do..
> 
> but what i hate about summer....getting paid next to nothing to work my ass off, hoping that i pulled in enough money to acctually make my house payment and not have to draw it from all the winter money i banked, AUGUST AND SEPTEMBER (anyone who depends on extra services for money will get this comment)....billing 100 people instead of 9 customers in the winter, hearing my wife tell me theres no money when im trying my hardest to make more, not being able to go upnorth b/c i have to work.
> 
> dont get me wrong i love he business im in. I wouldnt want it any other way but theres times when i hate it.
> 
> i could go on for hours about this but i have to get a bunch of office work done.
> 
> it was a good year....now lets hope the 25k that i have in recievables right now comes in very quickly before i run out of money.


 I know what you mean. Also precip in the winter means you will work, in the summer you may not work because of it. But not being able to go up north because of work is the worst. I just hope fuel prices stay reasonable this summer so I can actually get up to my cabin.


----------



## Luther

Going up north to the cottage is good for the soul. 

All work and no play makes Johnny a dull boy.


----------



## 24v6spd

TCLA;771252 said:


> Going up north to the cottage is good for the soul.
> 
> All work and no play makes Johnny a dull boy.


 I agree, when I get back from up north I feel like a new man, batteries recharged and ready to go. I will defintly be going up more this summer as I will be building a barn but when I'm up there it dosen't feel like work.


----------



## Luther

24v6spd;771558 said:


> I agree, when I get back from up north I feel like a new man, batteries recharged and ready to go. I will defintly be going up more this summer as I will be building a barn but when I'm up there it dosen't feel like work.


Good luck with it. Take care of your friends who help you. 

I spent the entire spring, summer and fall of 04 building my 24'x40' barn with loft. The lake never felt better after each day of working my butt off. Take plenty of pics.

Sweat equity baby........nothin like it, and it feels real good once your done with it.


----------



## 24v6spd

TCLA;771572 said:


> Good luck with it. Take care of your friends who help you.
> 
> I spent the entire spring, summer and fall of 04 building my 24'x40' barn with loft. The lake never felt better after each day of working my butt off. Take plenty of pics.
> 
> Sweat equity baby........nothin like it, and it feels real good once your done with it.


 Did you use attic syle trusses? If so were they expensive? I am looking at building my own trusses, they are a more open design than the commercial ones i have seen giving me more usefull space upstairs.


----------



## Luther

24v6spd;771596 said:


> Did you use attic syle trusses? If so were they expensive? I am looking at building my own trusses, they are a more open design than the commercial ones i have seen giving me more usefull space upstairs.


No. I'm too cheap......built my own.

Bought the "pole barn kit" if you will. The semi came and dumped all the lumber next to the concrete pad. Looked at the pile and thought to myself what the hell did I get myself into!

If you haven't done the cement work yet, do yourself a favor. Go at least one block high on your walls. It will turn your stair case (to the loft) into a brain teaser, but that extra height makes a nice difference.

Good luck to you.:salute:


----------



## sefh

WOW Guys everyone must be over on the lawn side of things. It's been quite for over 3 days. I think we are done for this year.


----------



## BigHornyJeep

sefh;772912 said:


> WOW Guys everyone must be over on the lawn side of things. It's been quite for over 3 days. I think we are done for this year.


Yeah, I think I am going to wash the plow up this weekend and put it away for the season. I hope I don't have to take it out again until November.


----------



## smoore45

I've still been keeping any eye on the weather, though. Right now it looks possible to have a salting event on Sunday.


----------



## TheXpress2002

I'm back. I have had a few health related issues the past 3 weeks ontop of other culmination of things.

By no means put your plows away. We are in the clear this weekend, but you might thank me late next week as temps fall below normal with something falling besides rain.


----------



## CSC Contracting

Not the S word...


----------



## sefh

TheXpress2002;773366 said:


> I'm back. I have had a few health related issues the past 3 weeks ontop of other culmination of things.
> 
> By no means put your plows away. We are in the clear this weekend, but you might thank me late next week as temps fall below normal with something falling besides rain.


Glad to see your back. Hopefully everything is alright with your health.


----------



## sefh

Man I just took the plow off and put it away in the garage. This gives me time to make a path to it incase I need it.


----------



## firelwn82

Good to hear from ya Express. Sorry to hear about the health. Hopefully your doing well though.


----------



## michigancutter

2FAST4U;770589 said:


> Heres some pics of the truck all lettered up, he's cutting some letters for the trailer when he gets my roll of white vinyl in... what do you guys think


Mr. Watson, dont mean to give you bad news, but when i got pulled over by the dot i was told that dot numbers have to be at least 3" or better. They have to be different color then you truck to be visiable. and seen from 50' away. I know alot of guys dont have it that way, but dot said they are cracking down on stuff like this and can be costly too. set me back almost 600.00 for not having everything correctly by the book. Check out this site it may help you www.truckingsafety.org


----------



## alternative

I say the same thing Express.. Its way too early to think we're done with snow for this year.
Hope we do get some next week so I can burn up the rest of my salt.


----------



## TheXpress2002

Ahead of this system...a significant
moisture tap will open up and ride along the baroclinic zone.
Meanwhile upper jet dynamics will also become more favorable for
large scale lift...with the euro/gfs/nam all showing the presence of
a coupled jet structure by late on saturday. Forecast for a
widespread precipitation event still looks on track...but have
delayed the onset by about 6 hours to come more in line with newer
guidance. Best precipitation chances look to be during a 24 hour
period starting on saturday evening. How much snow falls will be
determined by where exactly the center of the low tracks...and by
how much cold air can get pulled into the north side of the system
by sunday morning. Gfs is now supporting at least 6 inches of snow
accumulation for the tri-cities...but this solution is not preferred
at this time as there is no support from the other models. Have
however trended the forecast a little colder/snowier given
nam/euro/gem solutions...with just a couple inches of snow falling
late saturday night/sunday across the tri-cities. Will keep on eye
on the potential for more...and also for any ice.


----------



## magnatrac

Hmmm... very interseting. While I am not going to run out and load the truck yet. I can be ready in about 20 minutes. I'd be happy with a couple salt runs to finish out the season !!! When was the last good ice storm, 03 ? 

,shaun


----------



## firelwn82

Awesome. A decent snow would be nice although I'm dreading it at the same time. Reason being is it's going to be heavy as hell almost bet on it. 
I do believe that storm was 03. Lots and lots of hours logged that week..... payup


----------



## Superior L & L

plow's are off the trucks but not stored for the summer. Still have a liquid and a salt truck sitting.....................ready for the snow lol


----------



## smoore45

Bring it. I could use a few extra $$$$. payup


----------



## lawnmasters2006

would love to see another good push,besides we have been working on fixing plow damage to grass areas an doing some light spring clean ups...always is ruff switching from winter to spring work...


----------



## Runner

Wow. It's coming down good. It's all this little round bb sized stuff. It's beginning to look like someone blew up their bean bag chairs out there. I do NOT want to salt again!


----------



## firelwn82

Snowin pretty good here 7 miles north of Pine Knob. Gonna have to go salt in the early am for sure.


----------



## WMHLC

Still have green grass here in Grand Rapids. Some flakes but not enough to get the long underwear on for.


----------



## magnatrac

Here in north oakland there's over an inch on my deck and easily 1/2" on my pavers. It's still snowing hard so I guess I am going to go slide the pallet in the back of the truck so I don't have to do it in the morning !!!

,shaun


----------



## Milwaukee

In Lansing about 2" but they were crazy snow.

In Detroit it just melt so soak but few inches snow on grass.

I hope they not plan put salt on road since Suzuki's frame get rusty easy than America cars.


----------



## Jason Pallas

You guys aren't gonna salt this are u? It's gonna be 48-49 tomorrow. Customers will be PISSSSSSED unless you have a 24hr with ZERO tolerance.


----------



## Runner

Didn't want to, but had to. Not much there. Scraped a few walks, and cleaned some areas in the lots. It was weird. Some areas were wet, other strips had close to 1/2" of wet snow/slush. It's not so much what it's going to be at 2 pm (or perhaps melted off as early as 11 am), it is what I have to have at 6:30-7 am when these people arrive at work.


----------



## magnatrac

Jason Pallas;774295 said:


> You guys aren't gonna salt this are u? It's gonna be 48-49 tomorrow. Customers will be PISSSSSSED unless you have a 24hr with ZERO tolerance.


 The question should be why didn't you guys salt? I'm guessing there isn't as much on the eastside? Over here we have 1 1/2" on the grass and elevated areas. All of the lots I do had 1/2 -3/4" of snow that started to melted and became solid ice over night. My snow shovel wouldn't break it loose from the walks. All of the contractors were out over here. 28 and cloudy right now and most open in 20 minutes so it had to be done.

,shaun


----------



## terrapro

the lots were dry here. some small ice patches here and there but really nothing worth bothering with


----------



## AndyTblc

Got a light dusting in the low lying areas here, other than that, nothing.


----------



## procut

Nothing to really worry about here as far as I could tell - I saw the county salted a few intersections. Considering it was in the upper 40s today a salting on even a zero tollerance account would have been questionable.


----------



## TheXpress2002

Here is everyones fair warning. Keep an eye on Sunday night through Monday night. I mentioned this a few days back to watch this time frame, and now discussions are really watching it for it to be a nasty storm, with accumulations north of 96


----------



## magnatrac

TheXpress2002;774963 said:


> Here is everyones fair warning. Keep an eye on Sunday night through Monday night. I mentioned this a few days back to watch this time frame, and now discussions are really watching it for it to be a nasty storm, with accumulations north of 96


 When channel seven has already been talking about us seeing a little snow next week I figured it might be something to watch !!! Either way rain or snow, it looks like the weather next week isn't going to be great for working outside Atleast today was a great day !!! Thanks for the heads up 

, shaun


----------



## magnatrac

Accuweather has a weather alarm saying 5.6" for up here in north oakland. I don't think anyone on the news wants to mention the word " snow" while everything is going on down town. No need to chase away any visitors and their moneypayup We have a few days yet so I guess things will probably change as they usually do !!!

,shaun


----------



## Luther

Leisure Time LC;763577 said:


> Sure is boring with nothing to do...............





Leisure Time LC;764122 said:


> By the looks of the extended forecast, it looks like winter is just about over:crying::crying:
> 
> Next week we are looking at temps in the 50's





CSC Contracting;765256 said:


> It looks like winter is over for snow.





Turfscape LLC;765338 said:


> Oh no, it is _*definitely*_ over!





Jason Pallas;765553 said:


> No, it's over guys. Take the plows off.





Jason Pallas;767232 said:


> Won't happen - we're done for the season..... get the mowers and blowers ready and put away the plows.
> 
> Hey Alternative, - did you have a guy named Brent Burke work for you last year? Just wondering.





Jason Pallas;769443 said:


> I told you. It's over. Put the plows and salters away and get the mowers out. LOL





smoore45;769445 said:


> Stick a fork in Winter, its done. Temps in the 50s are now forecasted through next week.





sefh;772912 said:


> WOW Guys everyone must be over on the lawn side of things. It's been quite for over 3 days. I think we are done for this year.





BigHornyJeep;772955 said:


> Yeah, I think I am going to wash the plow up this weekend and put it away for the season. I hope I don't have to take it out again until November.


We all know it's been a while (for us) but people north, south, east and west of us have had plenty in the past six weeks......it now may be our turn soon. Kind of sucks, but hey........it's money isn't it?

It was bound to happen.


----------



## Bigmikesseasonal

Hey Guys, 
All I know is my season doesn't end until April 15. I guess i will be putting the sprayer back on the truck on Sunday just in case!


----------



## TheXpress2002

Bigmikesseasonal;775271 said:


> Hey Guys,
> All I know is my season doesn't end until April 15. I guess i will be putting the sprayer back on the truck on Sunday just in case!


It's not just in case. It's how much, if not why so much.


----------



## superiorsnowrem

R we really getting some more snow????????


----------



## Allor Outdoor

Hey Guys,
I though we were done this winter...apparently not!!

Anyways here is my question...
A few of my commercial buildings, and one of my condo associations had contracts that expired on April 1. These were SEASONAL contracts....so its not a matter of just doing the work and billing for it! As we all know the beginning of the season we worked our a$$es off...and even though we haven't had much snow the past month or 2, we still had an above average winter.
So here it is the weekend with the snow storm expected to hit Sunday night/Monday morning...which doesn't give me the opportunity to contact the management companies to see how they would like me to deal with this storm.

Obviously contract or no contract if we are going to be getting "accumulating" snow, it needs to be taken care of.

Do I wait until I am able to contact them Monday morning before I do any of the plowing? Do I plow it and send them a "per push" invoice?
Do I bill them for 15 days (1/2 month) of our season contract pricing?

I am trying to find a way to be fair to both them and my company. I already have a feeling they are going to say something along the lines of "You guys barley worked the past month and a half...can't you just include this one".
Normally if it was an "average" or "below average" winter I would have no problem just taking care of it...because they are good customers. But since it is seasonal, and we have had an "above average" winter I am already at a loss.

I have my own thoughts on how I am going to handle it, but I just figured I would post this and see what kind of in-site I can get
Thanks!


----------



## terrapro

NOAA says 3-5 sunday night plus another 1-3 monday


----------



## Superior L & L

snow, snow, snow!!!


----------



## CSC Contracting

Bring it. We could use some more snow.


----------



## Leisure Time LC

Only in Michigan, you can put mulch down one day and pushing snow the next day


----------



## procut

Allor - thats a tough call, not really sure what the best way to handle it. If they are good repeat customers that you have a good realationship, than I would plan on showing up and doing it, and work out billing later. They probably will try to pull the, "Oh but we got nothing in March, though" non-sence.

Here's my situation. A decent sized snow contract of mine, I have always done the lawn as well. But this year, I think I may have lost the lawn contract (not 100% sure, manager has been out of the office) Anyways, the snow contract is still technically active, so I plan on showing up and plowing and/or salting. If so, its kind of going to be like a "lame duck" snow plow service. 

Another thing I just thought of, think of all the places that have done spring clean-up already, a nice fresh bunch of stones and junk will get pushed back onto the lawn. 

In the five years I've plowed commercial this is the first time I can remeber having an event that required any action in April.


----------



## Metro Lawn

Glad I didn't pull them plows off....rofl


----------



## Tscape

There will be no accumulations south of 69. You heard it here first. I am taking my plows off as well as my salter. I'm even going to send the trucks out to get detailed.


----------



## 24v6spd

The NWS is calling for about 3.5" near M-59. It's not over till it's over.ussmileyflag


----------



## 24v6spd

The NWS has just issued a winter storm watch for 6"-10". I think it's a pretty safe bet we are going to be plowing.


----------



## michigancutter

...winter storm watch in effect from late sunday night through monday evening...



The national weather service in detroit/pontiac has issued a winter storm watch...which is in effect from late sunday night through monday evening.



Rain and snow will spread into the area sunday evening and change to also overnight as a low pressure system tracks into the area. This snow may become heavy at times sunday night into monday morning...before gradually tapering off late in the day. Total accumulations of 4 to 7 inches will be possible. North to northwest winds will also gust to 30 mph or more by monday.



Precautionary/preparedness actions...



A winter storm watch means there is a potential for significant snow...sleet...or ice accumulations that may impact travel. Continue to monitor the latest forecasts.


----------



## TheXpress2002

Told everyone a week ago....lol


----------



## TheXpress2002

The main issue with this portion of the forecast will be the potent
winter storm that will be taking shape over the area sunday evening
and continuing into monday. The first "cycle" of this storm is now
underway over the high plains due to strong shortwave/jet energy
wrapping north up the front side of the mean upper low. A similar
scenario is expected for this area sunday night as the upper low
progresses into the mid mississippi/ohio valley and another strong
jet streak pinwheels around the upper low...leading to a deepening
system as it begins to affect southeast michigan. The system will
also be phasing with northern stream jet energy that will be in the
process of digging into the base of the overall upper trough.

At this time...it appears very likely that much of the area will
received moderate to heavy precipitation from this system...with
some of that precipitation in the form of snow. This is a very
dynamic system...and model soundings suggest embedded convective
elements to enhance local snowfall amounts. Given the available
moisture...this will provide a wide precipitation shield without a
doubt.

In fact...current model solutions would suggest a majority of the
precipitation from the m 59 corridor north will be wet snow...with
just several hours of rain/snow mix to start the event early sunday
evening. Further south...rain will transition to rain/snow and
eventually all snow. However...the heaviest precipitation...from
03z-09z...will favor a significant period with little/no snow
accumulation from i 94 south. This low level thermal gradient that
exists more on the synoptic level will likely be enhanced by the
slightly higher terrain from the northern suburbs of metro detroit
southwest to ann arbor and points west. So...areas along/northwest
of this line will tend to have more snow...with the boundary layer
remaining in the middle 30s from areas around lake st clair on into
monroe/lenawee counties.

Given this general expected scenario...feel a winter storm watch is
warranted for much of the area. Will leave monroe/lenawee counties
out given the expected rainfall to start the event...and will also
leave wayne county out...although this is a much closer call as the
snow accumulations may very well range from an inch or two down
river to 4 or 5 around canton/livonia.

With a mean upper trough becoming established over the northeast
conus in the wake of this system...the overall weather pattern will
then remain cool for april. In fact...immediately behind the system
the temperatures will be downright cold with the expected snow that
is expected to be on the ground. Another decent system will be back
into the vicinity by around friday...and temperatures would suggest
precipitation will be a rain/snow mix...or just straight snow. At
this time...the north/south orientation remains in question. Trends
since yesterday keep the heaviest precipitation south of the area
due to size of the upper trough that develops in response to the
first storm system...so will downplay its significance attm.


----------



## TheXpress2002

Halftime = Plows back on


----------



## Jason Pallas

Here's the thing: With ground temps so high and air temps just barely below freezing, how much of this snow do think will actually stick to the pavement AND what does stick, with forecasted highs in the mid 30s to low 40s how quick do you think this will melt?

I think I may only do a few select commercials - if even that. BTW my contracts end April 1rst for this very reason.


----------



## TheXpress2002

Jason Pallas;775440 said:


> Here's the thing: With ground temps so high and air temps just barely below freezing, how much of this snow do think will actually stick to the pavement AND what does stick, with forecasted highs in the mid 30s to low 40s how quick do you think this will melt?
> 
> I think I may only do a few select commercials - if even that. BTW my contracts end April 1rst for this very reason.


Do take into consideration the heaviest snow will fall before the sun rises. This will be a very wet heavy snow. Some will melt but this will still accumulate


----------



## 2FAST4U

Well up early to put the plow back on, man Just got done with a sweet mulch job on thursday. oh well it's michigan, and what's every one going to do with there resis??? call them tomorrow or just do them?


----------



## TheXpress2002

2FAST4U;775450 said:


> Well up early to put the plow back on, man Just got done with a sweet mulch job on thursday. oh well it's michigan, and what's every one going to do with there resis??? call them tomorrow or just do them?


All of my contracts are until April 31


----------



## Leisure Time LC

Mine are till April 15th


----------



## TheXpress2002

Leisure Time LC;775453 said:


> Mine are till April 15th


I can't complain this season has been great. I know its a pain to get everything back out but its kinda like a kid in a candy store, you do get excited. (This WILL and I repeat WILL be the last one) (I will bring breakfast to Mich Greenscape.....lol)


----------



## magnatrac

TheXpress2002;775423 said:


> Told everyone a week ago....lol


 Some of us were listening !!! I am ready and waiting. I never put my stuff away, actually needed it last last monday. All of my contracts go till the end of the month so it's buisness as usual . The only problem is most of my customers already decided to pull the plow stakes I guess if we do plow I'm not responsable for the final grade !!!

Even if your contracts ended on the 15th and it snow after that ( it has happend to me). Wouldn't you still plow your jobs as a good faith for next season? I know some guys won't but we do.

,shaun


----------



## Superior L & L

my contracts end when it stops snowing for the season


----------



## Leisure Time LC

TheXpress2002;775454 said:


> I can't complain this season has been great. I know its a pain to get everything back out but its kinda like a kid in a candy store, you do get excited. (This WILL and I repeat WILL be the last one) (I will bring breakfast to Mich Greenscape.....lol)


Sounds good to me. I know I will make more money Monday and Tuesday in snow than I would have doing cleanups, aerations and power raking. So I will be ready. I will go to the yard and put the tank back in and the plows on a couple of the trucks. Just in case.


----------



## TheXpress2002

Superior L & L;775458 said:


> my contracts end when it stops snowing for the season


You are going to be screwed. They are calling for 8-12 for you.


----------



## 2FAST4U

Well don't yell at me guys but I don't have contract's with my resis for snow just grass and as for the comm's there going to get plowed guess I'll make some phone calls tomorrow and see what the resis want me to do, and if im look'n at the weather right this suff is'nt going to melt off till like tuesday right???


----------



## TheXpress2002

2FAST4U;775461 said:


> Well don't yell at me guys but I don't have contract's with my resis for snow just grass and as for the comm's there going to get plowed guess I'll make some phone calls tomorrow and see what the resis want me to do, and if im look'n at the weather right this suff is'nt going to melt off for a few days right??


If it falls according to the present forecast, it will not melt until Wednesday. Ground temps are at 35 degrees at 2 inches down


----------



## michigancutter

Well im ready plow back on truck, loaded the v-hop again just waiting to get salt and off i go. Snow on monday clean-ups on thursday works for me.


----------



## TheXpress2002

michigancutter;775464 said:


> Well im ready plow back on truck, loaded the v-hop again just waiting to get salt and off i go. Snow on monday clean-ups on thursday works for me.


Snow Monday Opening day Friday..... What a way to start a week and finish a week


----------



## 2FAST4U

Well lots of phone calls tomorrow and about what a way to start a week and finish a week my new harely street glide is in and they said I could pick it up any day after wensday.. F'en snow :crying: and lets not forget the salt that will once again coat the roads :crying: but atleast with another storm I'll be able to make my first payment on the bike


----------



## 2FAST4U

Well all gassed up and hooked back up ready to go, well off to the American Legion to help with there annual spring clean up. Atleast there's free beer when you help do the clean up, oh wait I can drink because I'll be up in the wee hours of monday morning :crying::crying: plow'n snow. payup payup


----------



## smoore45

Weather.com upgraded all of their snowfall totals: 

...while Accuweather downgraded theirs. Guess will just have to wait and see! On another note, I always do my contracts to the 15th and a clause about being "on call" after that. These April accumulations are not uncommon. In the last 8 years I've been plowing, I've probably had more total snow in April than in November.


----------



## Luther

Allor Outdoor;775314 said:


> Hey Guys,
> I though we were done this winter...apparently not!!
> 
> Anyways here is my question...
> A few of my commercial buildings, and one of my condo associations had contracts that expired on April 1. These were SEASONAL contracts....so its not a matter of just doing the work and billing for it! As we all know the beginning of the season we worked our a$$es off...and even though we haven't had much snow the past month or 2, we still had an above average winter.
> So here it is the weekend with the snow storm expected to hit Sunday night/Monday morning...which doesn't give me the opportunity to contact the management companies to see how they would like me to deal with this storm.
> 
> Obviously contract or no contract if we are going to be getting "accumulating" snow, it needs to be taken care of.
> 
> Do I wait until I am able to contact them Monday morning before I do any of the plowing? Do I plow it and send them a "per push" invoice?
> Do I bill them for 15 days (1/2 month) of our season contract pricing?
> 
> I am trying to find a way to be fair to both them and my company. I already have a feeling they are going to say something along the lines of "You guys barley worked the past month and a half...can't you just include this one".
> Normally if it was an "average" or "below average" winter I would have no problem just taking care of it...because they are good customers. But since it is seasonal, and we have had an "above average" winter I am already at a loss.
> 
> I have my own thoughts on how I am going to handle it, but I just figured I would post this and see what kind of in-site I can get
> Thanks!


On one hand, if you service them they could totally stiff you because your contract clearly ends April 1st.

On the other hand you're obligated to service them, along with the obligation to bill them for services after April 1st. Unless stated otherwise in you contract(and it sounds as no provision was included) bill them per push and per ton/ap. How many times you may or may not have plowed them prior to April 1st means very little.

It would be preferred you get some form of approval one way or the other. Why can't you get a hold of somebody? No cell #s, emergency #s you can call?? Go to the condo's and ask the board president or a board member for their approval. It can't be that hard to get a hold of someone.

Without an approval, it's your call. Should be a no brainer for you.


----------



## Superior L & L

TheXpress2002;775460 said:


> You are going to be screwed. They are calling for 8-12 for you.


:crying::crying::crying::crying:


----------



## Sharpcut 1

Let's get the plows on!!!!



(SUNG TO THE TUNE "WHO LET THE DOGS OUT??))))


----------



## Allor Outdoor

Hey Guys,
I know a lot of you are all in the same boat, but I still have a decent amount of BULK salt that I am looking to use up.
If you guys need some salt for tonight, or tomorrow PM me or call me at 248-930-4526.
My yard is located off of Haggerty in Walled Lake. (just north of Novi).
The salt is Morton, blue-dyed, salt. Stored IN DOORS.

I have approx 20-30tons available. Selling for what I paid for it--$105.00/yard


----------



## 2FAST4U

Well I'm back and have made all my phone calls. No one answered so I left them all messeage's about the upcoming storm. The comm's said to plow and the one resis (my contact for the HOA that I plow) just laughted and said "ya right, we'll play this on by ear" well is'nt he going to be *****'n himself tomorrow morning when he wakes up to 6+" of the white stuff !!!! Guess I'm going to run my route just like I would if it was pre April 1st and hope the resis's pay, they should there all on a per push program anyway.. Well I'll be check'n back in later!!


----------



## Superior L & L

you all can thank me later ! just spent the afternoon hooking up plows and moving equipement back to sites. Now it will rain all night!


----------



## michigancutter

I hope your right Superior, i had a bunch of clean-ups to do this week and a couple of mulch jobs. But i am ready for snow


----------



## 2FAST4U

Got my first phone call back from one of my resis's and hes like "what its going to snow I haven't heard anything about snow", (I'm think'n to myself watch the new's or weather chanel there all talk'n about it) and anyways it ends with him telling me to do a spring clean up, and thatch the yard when the weather lets me and oh ya Pass on the snow tomorrow it'll any be gone in a day or two. This is coming from my Biggest paying home owner, he allways want's his yard in the best condition and to be the first plowed drive in the winter. So I'm think'n that unless the other's call back I'm going to pass on all my resis because they have all been telling me that they only have enough money for lawn care this summer and nothing else. Man this suck's put atleast the comm's want to be done.


----------



## TheXpress2002

Here is the dilly and my comments.

From NWS.....

WITH A VERY DEEP LAYER/SLOPED FRONTOGENETICAL RESPONSE...A BAND OF
HEAVY SNOW IS EXPECTED TO DEVELOP TONIGHT IN VICINITY OF THE I69/M59
CORRIDORS. MODEL SOLUTIONS IN THE LAST 48
HOURS HAVE BEEN OSCILLATING AROUND THIS GENERAL SOLUTION AND SEEMS
THE WAY TO GO. CONVECTIVE ELEMENTS IN WEAK STATIC STABILITY AND A
POTENTIAL LOWER TROPOSPHERIC AGGREGATE SOUNDING POINTS TO A
POSSIBILITY OF PROLIFIC SNOWFALL RATES OF (1 TO 2 INCHES PER HOUR)
BETWEEN 3-10Z. ULTIMATELY...THESE HEAVY RATES SHOULD PROVE SUCCESSFUL
OVER MARGINALLY WARM TEMPS TO ALLOW FOR QUICK ACCUMULATIONS. THIS IS
EXPECTED TO BE A HIGH IMPACT EVENT FOR MUCH OF SOUTHEASTERN MICHIGAN
WITH A TOTAL OF 6 TO 10 INCHES POSSIBLE. LESSER AMOUNTS CAN BE
ANTICIPATED SOUTH OF I 94 DUE TO THE WARMER AIR AND DETACHMENT FROM
FGEN/DEFORMATION. MANY AREAS SOUTH OF I69 WILL BE WINDING DOWN BY
12Z TOMORROW. FOR THE TIME BEING INCLUDED THE TOMORROW PERIOD IN THE
WARNING TO ACCOUNT FOR STRONG WINDS AND DEVELOPING SNOW SHOWERS.


We need to take into consideration that yes we are forecasted for a general 4-8 over the entire area north of 94 but with the ground temps being above freezing some will melt but there should still be a good 3-5 on pavement surfaces because of the rate of snowfall at almost 2 inches per hour. Second, like stated in the NWS discussion temps did not reach 50 today like forecasted. Here in Canton it reached 43. Tomorrow the forecasted temps are now 33. Snow will stick at 33 folks. I cant wait for rush hour tomorrow it is going to be hell.


----------



## Leisure Time LC

Thanks for the update Express. 3 of my plows are on and squirt tank is in.


----------



## Lawn Vet

Hard telling when to plow with this event, sticking/accumulation start points, etc included. Figure an early wake up to see, but expecting to hit com's before they open 8-9. Does that sound about right Xpress? I'm seeing a total of 4-4.5 by 7 or 8. How much of that does everyone think will actually be resting on surfaces?


----------



## lawnprolawns

Maybe I can salt 4 times and not plow, then all my salt will be used up.. haha. 

I'm already feeling tired. But... I'll have fun plowing.


----------



## Leisure Time LC

I hope alot of this will just stick to the grassy areas and not the pavement


----------



## procut

Well, I went into the warehouse this afternoon and got things around. My landlord also plows snow, and his plows were over on his side sitting in the mud with junk in front of them. I can't wait to see him frantically trying hook them up tomorow at 3:00 am. lol 

Here's what I'm thinking. I want atleast 3" on the pavement tomorrow. Normally I plow at 2" and have a couple of "zero tollerance" accounts that obviously are at least salted no matter what. But I'm thinking this late in the season, that people are going to b!tch, possibly even the zero tollerance accounts if we only have 1.5"-2" - something that none of my customers would normally question.


----------



## CSC Contracting

Starting to sleet in Whitmore lake


----------



## TheXpress2002

The worst part will be during rush hour tomorrow. This storm will be an exact replica of the early January storm where the snow fell from 4am to 10am and we had 6 inches in that timeframe and it was absolute hell.


----------



## BTM Lawn

*ATV avaliable*

If anybody needs sidewalks done give me a call at 1-313-529-3898. I live Downriver and am avaliable.


----------



## Tango

Just got back from the gas station. People were looking at me and the truck like I was a crack head. They just kept saying it was to warm to snow. I wish I could see them in the morning and see what they have to say. 

On another note I got to take the boat out today and mess around on the lake. It was strange getting back to the harbor and seeing my truck sitting there with the plow and spreader on it.


----------



## Tango

this was 3pm today. lets see what 3pm tomorrow looks like


----------



## 2FAST4U

Yo TANGO I'll buy breakfast tomorrow, Tim Hortans or Mickey D's ??


----------



## smoore45

Tango;775642 said:


> this was 3pm today. lets see what 3pm tomorrow looks like


Thats funny!

I did not put my plow on today, so as to increase my chances of having to plow. Rainin like a b____ now, lets see how soon in changes to snow.


----------



## BigHornyJeep

Currently still raining down here in the south. My plow is still off the truck, Toledo station is calling for 2-4 for me. xysport


----------



## lawnprolawns

A lot of sleet is coming down now.. we'll see what happens.


----------



## TheXpress2002

Sleet and Wet flakes here in Canton


----------



## Jason Pallas

Nothing in Romeo - bone dry, despite the fact that Justin Ryan just said it was snowing here (hit the crack pipe again JR).


----------



## michigancutter

Nothing here in Casco just windy. Channel 2 said it was raining over here.


----------



## eatonpaving

snow in westland.......


----------



## eatonpaving

look's to be snowing earlier than they were saying.


----------



## Bigmikesseasonal

*April 6 Snow Storm 2009*

Well Its been snowing like hell in Hartland & Highland since 10PM. Grass and wood decks are covered, 11PM 33 degrees, now starting to buildup on concrete,asphalt surfaces. Good Luck to everyone and lets all come home safely!


----------



## lawnprolawns

Yikes, everything is white here in Northville. Streets and all. Going to catch some Z's.


----------



## Runner

It just started and it's snowin good here in northern Flint. It is building quick on the wood rails around the back patio.Nothing sticking on pavement yet, but I'm sure it will only be a matter of a few minutes. I've gotta get a nap.


----------



## sefh

WTF!!!!!!!!!!!. I have not been watching the news and have not been getting email from this site. Then I'm watching the new tonight and they are calling for 1'' rain then 3-4'' of snow!!!!!!!!! I have the plow off the truck!!!!!!!!!! Well guys be safe and if anyone needs any help tomorrow night let me know.


----------



## lawnprolawns

sefh;775693 said:


> WTF!!!!!!!!!!!. I have not been watching the news and have not been getting email from this site. Then I'm watching the new tonight and they are calling for 1'' rain then 3-4'' of snow!!!!!!!!! I have the plow off the truck!!!!!!!!!! Well guys be safe and if anyone needs any help tomorrow night let me know.


lol.. sounds like you're the one that needs help! We have plows on the trucks..

just playing.


----------



## 24v6spd

Hows everyone looking on snow totals so far?


----------



## lawnprolawns

24v6spd;775711 said:


> Hows everyone looking on snow totals so far?


Can still see pavement, going out in a sec though to hit some zero-tolerance stuff for the Tupperware Club as soon as my truck gets here.


----------



## terrapro

server on here has been busy all morning...hmmm wonder why!

we have about 4-5" down here in Livingston county. REAL wet and heavy....

see ya later


----------



## Bigmikesseasonal

*April 6, 2009, 4AM*

About 1-1 1/2" of wet sloppy slushy snow here on paved surfaces, not sure if we should wait or try to push the slop at this time temp is 33 degrees and still snowing but its really wet not sure about spraying yet either! Check back in another hour I guess.


----------



## Lawn Vet

Canton- 2" on my drive, can still see my sidewalk. This is an interesting situation.
With possibly one or two exceptions this has to be the heaviest wettest crap I've seen. Watch your guys' backs...looks like a WC nightmare!


----------



## Lawn Vet

Forgot when my end date of contracts was for this year, just looked. My customers must've thought I was on crack.....01May2009.
At least I have no doubt for today.


----------



## Tango

just slush on the streets here in Grosse Pointe. looks like there is some more on the way. Snow fall rate are supose to pick up so I guess I will wait and see.


----------



## 2FAST4U

Ch. 7 has two weather guys on this morning (the two young ones, not jerry or dave) and the first on said that this is just about over and then 5 min. later the other one comes on and said 3-6" by 7pm. WTF!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Weatherbug is saying 5-8" by night time!!!!!!!!!!!! This is worst then the first storm of the season I so confused I guess if it starts to stick then I'll know what to do. I think???????????   :crying:


----------



## cgrappler135

Just got back from checking all of my sites in livonia and they were all just a little slushy. I spot plowed a ffew spots but that was about it.


----------



## sefh

lawnprolawns;775694 said:


> lol.. sounds like you're the one that needs help! We have plows on the trucks..
> 
> just playing.


HAHA!!!!!! It only takes a minute or two to get it on. I'll be ready by tonight.


----------



## BigHornyJeep

Wow, so far this isn't even worth breaking the shovel out.


----------



## sefh

BigHornyJeep;775740 said:


> Wow, so far this isn't even worth breaking the shovel out.


Howdy neighbor!!!!!! When I left this morning it was raining and maybe 1/2'' of snow.


----------



## michigancutter

Nothing real important by me maybe a 1 inch of slush, couldnt even break out the shovel to push the walkway, going to wait till later an see what happens.


----------



## Eastside Eric

Tango;775721 said:


> just slush on the streets here in Grosse Pointe. looks like there is some more on the way. Snow fall rate are supose to pick up so I guess I will wait and see.


Tango
Still nothing here in GP to push. I can't believe how many guys were plowing slush around here, and on accounts that I would not imagine to be zero tollerance.


----------



## tom_mccauley

5-6" of the heaviest wettest **** I have ever pushed!!!!, NOW I'M DONE for the year!!!!


----------



## grassmaster06

just got done plowing at least 2 inches of very heavy slush , very nasty ,at least i can use the rest of my salt up,ha ha :salute:


----------



## terrapro

well that sucked! oh well, atleast we made some money payup


----------



## snow_man_48045

Yep same here 2 inches of sloopy crap.. 3-4 on the grass. Maybe salt tonight with up 20's as lows and snow showers!


----------



## TheXpress2002

Very sloppy stuff but the lots look great. Easiest push of the year. Now I am done also. Back to bed.


----------



## TheXpress2002

On a worthy note it could be worse:

On April 6, 1886, the biggest snowfall ever recorded in Detroit in a 24 hour period occurred with 24.5 inches. This snow had a very high water content (2.43 inches) and was therefore very heavy and packed. This made it difficult for residents and services, such as police and medical, to travel anywhere. Amazingly, the next day temperatures rose to 40 degrees and up into the 50s later in the week.


----------



## lawnprolawns

I've been scratching my head on what to do all morning. Didnt touch residentials, did some commercial stuff, didn't plow our subdivision because it's all wet slush and trash day,which means trash cans all get knocked over, didn't salt because nothing is slippery and stuff seems to be melting.. 


??????

I'm done.


----------



## flykelley

Plowed all of my commercial stuff this am. It was like plowing a parking lot full of slurpie's. Damn that snow was supper wet and heavy. No salting or deicing today everything seemed to be melting off after we plowed. Going to catch a nap.

Regards Mike


----------



## lawnmasters2006

5 to 6 inches here in battle creek,what a slope mess..lol...glad its over w too..now im ready for spring ...lol


----------



## procut

3"-5" in Lansing, the amzing part was in St. Johns a few miles north nothing even stuck to the pavement, the lots were just wet, with maybe a little slushy dusting on the north side of the building.

Oh well, made a few bucks, and I was finally able to track down the manager at one place and get the lawn contract nailed down. 

I think this is it for this season.


----------



## alternative

You guys are crazy- at least if you plowed on the east side..nothing but slush, melting quickly. I think the customers would be calling and bit*hing at this push, but I do plan to salt tonight/early morning tomorrow as the temps will freeze up what is melted.


----------



## Lawn Vet

Skipped Canton comms and resis but did one in Plymouth early. All our AA and Saline resis had at least 2" on their surfaces. This was a push that I didn't question, if it was covered we plowed and shoveled, if we could see pavement we didn't. The ones with snow cover I figured if I was paying for service the rest of the year I would've wanted someone else to take care of this nasty, heavy, wet crap. I could just see one of our old lady clients saying, well it is late in the season, I'll just shovel it, have a heart attack and I'd feel like shi!. Plus, if they call tonight wanting it done it would be wet on top and frozen beneath...no thank you!


----------



## Luther

lawnprolawns;775779 said:


> I've been scratching my head on what to do all morning. Didnt touch residentials, did some commercial stuff, didn't plow our subdivision because it's all wet slush and trash day,which means trash cans all get knocked over, didn't salt because nothing is slippery and stuff seems to be melting..
> 
> ??????
> 
> I'm done.


I always advocate waiting until it melts.


----------



## 24v6spd

Had about 2" wet heavy snow, did all my accounts. I knew we would get 1 more plow. Now I am happy. The way it was coming down between 3-4am it could have been a lot worse.:salute:


----------



## Metro Lawn

Lots of free advertising today!!! Trucks and crews shown on 2,4,&7 plus I had an interview on channel 4. Nice to have all that media at Ford Field.


----------



## Jason Pallas

We just did a few commercials on the eastside, no resis at all. This was just a sloppy mess. I lost power at home at about 4am, had to get the generators online to get the sumps working and water to the barn. What a total pain in the butt. This snow did nothing but screw things up for us. Now, the rest of the week is pretty much shot. I don't mind losing a week of lawn/spring income IF we get a push out of it, but, we didn't get SQUAT.

John - I was thinking about you last night - man, I wouldn't have wanted to be in your shoes! Glad it all worked good for you. I could have seen that being a REAL nightmare for you if things went the wrong way. Sit back and enjoy the game - pressure's off now.


----------



## magnatrac

Well I guess the season ended the way it started for me. A heavy wet push  Up here in north oakland I have 7" on my deck and pavers with 5"-6'' on my drive. Now I need to go and get out the chainsaw and cut up all of the limbs that broke off of my trees. There seems to be power out here and there so I guess I won't complain too much. My subs in lk. orion had 2"- 4" depending weather it was a shaded area or not. I did end up running my whole route and using up more salt payup I do have enough salt for one more run and half a pallet of chloride so I guess I'm ready for the first one next year !!!


,shaun


----------



## alternative

You're gonna need that salt tonight.payup


----------



## 2FAST4U

Ya John, saw your crew on ch.7 at lunch time, how much did you guys squirt down there at ford field, when they were on ch. 7 it looked like they were spary'n the walk's down real good. payup Guess we don't need any of those people from down south to slip and fall up here in the great white north..


----------



## lawnprolawns

Slush anyone?


----------



## Leisure Time LC

I hope it is over now!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! This was like pushing water


----------



## BigHornyJeep

I had to run over to Grand Rapids today for some parts, and I couldn't believe they had no snow what so ever.


----------



## Metro Lawn

2FAST4U;775871 said:


> Ya John, saw your crew on ch.7 at lunch time, how much did you guys squirt down there at ford field, when they were on ch. 7 it looked like they were spary'n the walk's down real good. payup Guess we don't need any of those people from down south to slip and fall up here in the great white north..


We used about 350 gallons of chloride on the sidewalks.


----------



## procut

Metro - I was thinking about you, too. Talk about the pressure being on, kind of like plowing snow for the nation. Glad it worked out good for you.


----------



## smoore45

TCLA;775803 said:


> I always advocate waiting until it melts.


LOL, maybe we should start another forum called "Meltsite".

I had to plow my commercials in New Boston and Romulus. I could have had a water skier on the back of my truck while I was doing it though.


----------



## magnatrac

Ok so are we done now? I worked in shelby twp. today and most the snow was gone by noon. My yard is still covered but it should be gone tomorrow I hope. I have a couple of lawns to put in as soon as I can. I am ready to clean out my truck too. I've got 20 gallons of liquid calcium in my pre wet tank , half pallet of salt ,and a half pallet of pella dow. I think it's time to wrap the bagged stuff, but the liquid will be nice on the driveway later in the summer to keep the dust down 

,shaun


----------



## ChaseCreekSnow

see you guys on lawnsite!!


----------



## terrapro

Hey guys,

Im looking for used tailgate salt spreader motors, gears boxes, augers, and spinners working or not. anything you got just sitting around let me know...will pay shipping and more especially for working ones!

pm me or call 8106235169


----------



## smoore45

Hey, I know a lot of you guys have Lawn Maintenence Companies. Do you guys also do lawn treatments (fertlizers, chemicals, etc). If you do, I am looking for a company to bring my lawn back to life. Its not a big yard, but it looks pitiful and I would like someone to whip it back into shape. I mow it myself, but need the extra attention to keep it green. Anyway, send me a PM or email: [email protected] if you are interested and I would like to get a quote for treatment. Thanks.

Shaun


----------



## magnatrac

Lock your stuff up guys. Some p.o.s. tried to make off with my dumping trailer early thursday morning from right in my driveway. I figure most of you guys are on lawnsite so you can read about it there but thought I would mention it here just in case you lean towards plowsite. Just gotta love the economy here in michigan.


Good lucj, shaun


----------



## 24v6spd

magnatrac;784083 said:


> Lock your stuff up guys. Some p.o.s. tried to make off with my dumping trailer early thursday morning from right in my driveway. I figure most of you guys are on lawnsite so you can read about it there but thought I would mention it here just in case you lean towards plowsite. Just gotta love the economy here in michigan.
> 
> Good lucj, shaun


I hope you shot the S.O.B!!!


----------



## firelwn82

Now thats some balls. Hope you caught him and strung them up by there nuts. :realmad:


----------



## Superior L & L

Looking for contractors to SUB a local home improvement company location in

BLOOMFIELD TOWNSHIP
COMMERCE TOWNSHIP
WHITE LAKE
LYON TOWNSHIP
SAGINAW
MIDLAND
GAYLORD
TRAVERSE CITY
LUDINGTON
BIG RAPIDS
PETOSKEY
MARQUETTE

Will need price per push, per salt(ton), per bag (non salt)
and also a option for a seasonal all inclusive price.

Most lots are in the 5-6 acre range and we like to have a small loader on site but will consider contractors with larger truck/plow set ups. 

Bids are due to me by Saturday 25th June so pm me for site addresses if your interested in looking at one or more locations


----------



## lawnprolawns

You are absolutely crazy! 

Looking forward to lunch tomorrow!


----------



## TheXpress2002

Preliminary Winter Forecast Released...makes you feel all warm and fuzzy inside


----------



## sefh

TheXpress2002;789220 said:


> Preliminary Winter Forecast Released...makes you feel all warm and fuzzy inside


So how's it looking for this winter???


----------



## GreenAcresFert

Whats up fellas, figured this would be a long shot bc I haven't seen anybody on. Can anybody point me in the right direction to have my 07 duramax flashed back to stock. The dealer its at right now is saying they can't do it when I know it can be done. Let me know.


----------



## 76CHEVY

Does anyone know of a good place to have my plow sandblasted and repainted?


----------



## grassmaster06

strip it all, in clinton twp ,i picked up a card from them at the autorama this year ,they told me around 175 to strip my 8 ft western the # is 586-792-7705


----------



## smoore45

GreenAcresFert;791764 said:


> Whats up fellas, figured this would be a long shot bc I haven't seen anybody on. Can anybody point me in the right direction to have my 07 duramax flashed back to stock. The dealer its at right now is saying they can't do it when I know it can be done. Let me know.


Are you saying you had the Engine Module flashed with a tuner? I thought the tuners could return it to stock for you(supposed to keep the original cal on hand). Either way, the dealer should be able to flash it. I would just call another GM dealer service department.


----------



## firelwn82

TheXpress2002;789220 said:


> Preliminary Winter Forecast Released...makes you feel all warm and fuzzy inside


Seriously??? Are you going to tell us this and not give us the verdict???? Your a cruel cruel man express........


----------



## magnatrac

Ok I can field this one for you guys. I predict that in the comming months the days will become shorter, the leaves will fall off the trees and the temps will fall. Beyond that it's a guessing game Ask me in the spring I will tell you what happens  Seriously though I have been waiting to hear what is supposed to make us feel warm and fuzzy inside too. Any input would be greatly appreciated


, shaun


----------



## firelwn82

Wow you should become a comedian. On a serious note I'm just kidding, don't become a comedian. I'm sticking with my day job and so should you.... lol


----------



## terrapro

TheXpress2002;789220 said:


> Preliminary Winter Forecast Released...makes you feel all warm and fuzzy inside


Ohhh come on man!? You can't do that to us! wesport

I am getting antsy already even though I just have a few contracts signed I am ready for the snow.


----------



## irlandscaper

Hey guys. Ive been on here awhile, mostly just lurking. If anyone needs any sub work in St. Clair County, we would be hapy to take a look. Fully insured, three fords, two salters, morton bulk on site. Hoping for another good season! Have a good one, Chad.


----------



## ChaseCreekSnow

Hello. I am looking for sub work in the oakland/wayne/macomb/livingston county area.I live in farmington hills. I'm an owner/operator of a small lawn and landscape company during the spring through fall months.Fully insured of course, many excellent references. I have an 03 super duty with an 8 ft western as well as a V box and a liquid sprayer. The company I worked for last year didn't work me enough. Looking for around 8 hours per event. Let me know if you can help! Thank you.


----------



## Luther

PM sent......


----------



## lawnprolawns

TCLA;794474 said:


> PM sent......


TCLA, you hire subcontractors?


----------



## Luther

lawnprolawns;794522 said:


> TCLA, you hire subcontractors?


Once in a great while. 

I'm actually looking to replace my existing Northville guys, and being located in Farmington qualifies him nicely.


----------



## lawnprolawns

TCLA;794721 said:


> Once in a great while.
> 
> I'm actually looking to replace my existing Northville guys, and being located in Farmington qualifies him nicely.


Ouch, that hurts!


----------



## Metro Lawn

Just picked this up today on eBay... Bring on the snow!!!! Yes, I know it isn't red or a Dodge... Well Chrysler did buy Freightliner back in the 90's...lol


----------



## Scenic Lawnscape

Metro Lawn;795444 said:


> Just picked this up today on eBay... Bring on the snow!!!! Yes, I know it isn't red or a Dodge... Well Chrysler did buy Freightliner back in the 90's...lol


are you going to put a 20,000 gallon tank in the back?


----------



## Metro Lawn

Scenic Lawnscape;795455 said:


> are you going to put a 20,000 gallon tank in the back?


No, I have a hospital contract and they buy their own salt. I am going to use this truck there. I could put about 1500 gallons in it though...lol


----------



## 2FAST4U

good to see that plowsite is alive and well


----------



## Scenic Lawnscape

Metro Lawn;795444 said:


> Just picked this up today on eBay... Bring on the snow!!!! Yes, I know it isn't red or a Dodge... Well Chrysler did buy Freightliner back in the 90's...lol


John

I drove one of these a few times when I was working for B&L they had some that hey bought at a county auction. The plow controls and dump controls are so nice because they are right there at your hand and you can rest your arm and not even have to move.

Very comfortable for such a large truck also

You will enjoy it, just make sure you have lots of mirrors and a back up alarm


----------



## Metro Lawn

Scenic Lawnscape;796587 said:


> John
> 
> I drove one of these a few times when I was working for B&L they had some that hey bought at a county auction. The plow controls and dump controls are so nice because they are right there at your hand and you can rest your arm and not even have to move.
> 
> Very comfortable for such a large truck also
> 
> You will enjoy it, just make sure you have lots of mirrors and a back up alarm


Rich,
I am not sure if your truck was the same, but this one is all push button control.


----------



## Scenic Lawnscape

John

The dump controls and salter controls looked like that but the plow control was right next to the driver and it was like a huge arcade Joy stick


----------



## CSC Contracting

Looks like we are all thinking snow. Adding one more truck this year and a sidewalk crew.


----------



## ChaseCreekSnow

Does anyone here have any idea where i can find a used under tailgate hydraulic spreader for a 5 yard dump? Looking all over online and can't seem to find too many for sale. I need the auger and the spinner of course. Thanks.


----------



## Luther

ChaseCreek, call our office and talk to Greg. He can point you in the direction of a new one, or as an alternative we have a good stainless tailgate spreader for sale right now. We are capable of installing it for you unless you have other means to do so.

I told him about you and he will be expecting you call.


----------



## Endodb4

*Partnership in the livingston county area!*

Hello all,

I am looking for a like minded smaller plowing company to team up and push in some big cash.

I have plowed a bit last year with my brother in law and I am ready to do this the right way. I will be buying a brand new rig this fall and have an idea and the means to do things in a less stressful and make scenes way.

CONS: Fairly new at full time plowing.

PROS: I OWN an accounting company that currently manages books and BILLING for a plowing service and will do ours.

I am a marketing whizz and picking and choosing more accounts is not an issue, ( Web site, yellow pages, direct marketing...)

Parking if needed.

I will have a brand new plow truck.

Sales all my life, expect top dollar on new accounts

Connections, connections, connections!

Nice garage with tools.

My take is this, With a partner and a few independence we could do our accounts and have room for more with hired help. If you need a break, or have something to do, your covered.

Like I said, I haven't been plowing for 50 years but I feel confident enough to go out and drop 50k on a nice set up and I have a lot to offer on the back end, remember stress kills and there is no reason this shouldn't be a fun gig with the right partnership!

Dan 
[email protected]
248-821-4100


----------



## terrapro

Dan I will tell you a secret. Do not do a partnership. If you want to dabble in this insanely stupid business do it on your own. Have employees or subs or both but whatever you do do not "partner up". Have business associates you can trade tidbits with or jobs but keep your business your own.

Call me some time, I will see you around town. :waving:


----------



## Endodb4

Thanks Terrapro.


----------



## CJSLAWNSERVICE

Does anyone have an attorney they have worked with to get contracts drawn up? I figure it would be easier going to one who is already accustom to working with locals in the snow removal field... thanks for your help!


----------



## brandonslc

Does anyone have a f350 dumptruck 95-09 automatic for sale ,,looking for a salt truck for the winter, nothing over $8,000
Thanks, Brandon


----------



## TrevorsLawnCare

*Seeking Bids*

Guys, I work for Central Transport and we need bids on our terminals for snow and ice management. Please visit http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=83550 for a complete list of locations.

Thanks,

Trevor


----------



## flykelley

Hey Guys
Haven't had time to be online much this summer, Getting ready for winter have a new cutting edge I just bought need to install it on my Boss. Will start bidding winter work next week.

Regards Mike


----------



## P&M Landscaping

I'm looking for a smaller plow for my Jeep, does anybody know or have anything laying around they want to off? under 1,000!


----------



## DJC

I just priced out a 7 1/2 standerd duty Boss for my f150 and they want $4700.00 installed out the door. Does anyone know of a place that maybe cheeper??? or does that sound about right?? I'm going to have it done within the next 2 weeks.


----------



## lawnprolawns

DJC;801651 said:


> I just priced out a 7 1/2 standerd duty Boss for my f150 and they want $4700.00 installed out the door. Does anyone know of a place that maybe cheeper??? or does that sound about right?? I'm going to have it done within the next 2 weeks.


I have one for sale. One year old and in perfect shape. Also have everything you need to install on an F150.call me at 248 756 7201. Asking 2900.


----------



## bltp203

Man, doesn't get any better then that!!!!


----------



## ChaseCreekSnow

Hey guys.Just Picked up an 82 ford L 8000 dump truck that i got a smokin' deal on.New engine,tires,some hoses and little or no known problems(owned by a close family friend) Former municipal vehicle from the city of dearborn.Chances are this vehicle had a salter on it at one point. It has central hydro with a belly blade and working dump...There are round holes in the floor in the cab so it looks like hoses ran in their at one time..Also a mysterious bracket mounted on the driver seat near the floor controls for the dump/blade.

I looked at the pressure manifold where all the hoses run to the blade/ dump etc. and there is one plugged hole...am i to assume this was for a pressure line for a salter? How would i find this out?

Just wondering what it would take to hook up an under tailgate spreader/auger rig again? I will only be using this truck for salt. Is there anyone locally i can go to and get supplies to do this...I will also be needed the auger/sprinner setup(prefer to buy a used one)

Thanks guys. - Ryan


----------



## CSC Contracting

Craigslist had some listed or look up B&J parking lot maint. in taylor they used to sell used ones.


----------



## CJSLAWNSERVICE

hey all ,

Wondering if anyone had some numbers from last year.... 

How many salting events (26 ish?) 
How many Plows(12 ish? ) 

Looking to compare notes..... Thanks! 

I'm in novi 
Mike what you got?


----------



## flykelley

Hi Guys
This is for you Michigan guys that carry a gun while plowing. I just went to a meeting with a group called Michigan Right to Carry. It is a group that is trying to spread the word that it is legal to carry a gun on your hip in the open in the state of michigan. I know this isn't for everybody but if you want to see the info go to www.miopencarry.org

Im not trying to start a debate here just sharing some info with those who want it. There are times and places where I would rather carry open instead of concealed but that is me.

Regards Mike


----------



## lawnprolawns

CJSLAWNSERVICE;801892 said:


> hey all ,
> 
> Wondering if anyone had some numbers from last year....
> 
> How many salting events (26 ish?)
> How many Plows(12 ish? )
> 
> Looking to compare notes..... Thanks!
> 
> I'm in novi
> Mike what you got?


I had 28-30 events that we salted, and most stuff got pushed 12-15 times... Some more and some less depending on site requirements.


----------



## terrapro

Plowed 16-20 times here in Howell/Brighton area. I will have to check on saltings later.


----------



## irlandscaper

Hey guys. Im looking to rent or lease a skid for 5 months this winter. I have a pusher, just dont need another skidsteer the rest of the year. I have insurance and a very safe storage site. Please call me: 810-824-1593. Thanks, Chad Greer. Oh, and yes I have tried the local rental guys. Id just rather help out another guy vs lining the rental guys pocket.


----------



## Endodb4

Endodb4;797928 said:


> Thanks Terrapro.


Terrapro, Will you be needing subs at all this year?


----------



## terrapro

Endodb4;802172 said:


> Terrapro, Will you be needing subs at all this year?


What is your equipment list, you can PM me it.

If I get a couple bigger contracts I bid on we might but right now they are coming in very slow so let me know if you need a sub LOL.


----------



## terrapro

terrapro;801966 said:


> Plowed 16-20 times here in Howell/Brighton area. I will have to check on saltings later.


Saltings were 26-28 Mike.


----------



## fourspeedfish

flykelley;801900 said:


> Hi Guys
> This is for you Michigan guys that carry a gun while plowing. I just went to a meeting with a group called Michigan Right to Carry. It is a group that is trying to spread the word that it is legal to carry a gun on your hip in the open in the state of michigan. I know this isn't for everybody but if you want to see the info go to www.miopencarry.org
> 
> Im not trying to start a debate here just sharing some info with those who want it. There are times and places where I would rather carry open instead of concealed but that is me.
> 
> Regards Mike


There are different rules for cpl and non cpl. Make sure you know the laws and can recite them before you think about oc. Or cc for that matter.

Another good site i like is http://www.migunowners.org/


----------



## Eyesell

OMG, talk of winter already. Yeah yeah I know, I'm doing the same, starting to send out contracts next month.

Going to offer some sort of deal for early signers, any idea's ??


----------



## lawnprolawns

I just got my first "big" contract for the year. Just had to get on here and brag! 

Definitely getting the itch for winter.. plowing, boarding, and snowmobiling.


----------



## CJSLAWNSERVICE

lawnprolawns;802534 said:


> I just got my first "big" contract for the year. Just had to get on here and brag!
> 
> Definitely getting the itch for winter.. plowing, boarding, and snowmobiling.


ooh mike... you got your first driveway account! congrats

just teasing you sorry had to do it


----------



## terrapro

lawnprolawns;802534 said:


> I just got my first "big" contract for the year. Just had to get on here and brag!
> 
> Definitely getting the itch for winter.. plowing, boarding, and snowmobiling.


Good for you MIke! Do you have plows for both your trucks?

I was just dreaming snow today as I sat in the office watching this system come through east to west and remembering the big snows the get dumped when the weather is like this.


----------



## lawnprolawns

Yes, one driveway! Lol.


----------



## lawnprolawns

terrapro;802600 said:


> Good for you MIke! Do you have plows for both your trucks?
> 
> I was just dreaming snow today as I sat in the office watching this system come through east to west and remembering the big snows the get dumped when the weather is like this.


Actually we now have three trucks with plows.. and an extra Boss 7'6" (For sale!). My F-250, my partner's Sierra 1500, and our Chevy 2500. The 2500 is getting a Vbox this year, and we're going to try and find a smaller 1 yard salter for a beater F150 so we dont have to scramble around with the 2500 too much. Should be interesting.. lol. Im getting stressed already!


----------



## terrapro

lawnprolawns;802870 said:


> Actually we now have three trucks with plows.. and an extra Boss 7'6" (For sale!). My F-250, my partner's Sierra 1500, and our Chevy 2500. The 2500 is getting a Vbox this year, and we're going to try and find a smaller 1 yard salter for a beater F150 so we dont have to scramble around with the 2500 too much. Should be interesting.. lol. Im getting stressed already!


What the heck are you doing up at 2AM?! Running plow/salt drills to make sure you're ready lol. I was up at 2 also but I busted my tailbone so its hard to sleep let alone be awake and moving around.

Hey there is a beater F-250 in Garden city for $650 on craigslist but it has a 460 big block and a 4-speed trans. I was going to buy it but I decided against it, everyone says expect 4-6 mpg .

What was the plow off of and how much for it?


----------



## lawnprolawns

terrapro;802892 said:


> What the heck are you doing up at 2AM?! Running plow/salt drills to make sure you're ready lol. I was up at 2 also but I busted my tailbone so its hard to sleep let alone be awake and moving around.
> 
> Hey there is a beater F-250 in Garden city for $650 on craigslist but it has a 460 big block and a 4-speed trans. I was going to buy it but I decided against it, everyone says expect 4-6 mpg .
> 
> What was the plow off of and how much for it?


Playing Farmville on Facebook.. what else is there to do at 2 AM? Actually I was waiting for some paint stripper to do its magic.

Anyways, I have mounts/wiring for both a 99-06 Silverado 1500 and a 04-08 F150. I had it on the Silverado, bought an identical plow from a Ford, then sold the Silverado.. now I have one extra plow that I dont need, and no truck for it. Both of them are in near-perfect shape. Asking 2900 with mount, 2650 without.


----------



## Milwaukee

terrapro;802892 said:


> What the heck are you doing up at 2AM?! Running plow/salt drills to make sure you're ready lol. I was up at 2 also but I busted my tailbone so its hard to sleep let alone be awake and moving around.
> 
> Hey there is a beater F-250 in Garden city for $650 on craigslist but it has a 460 big block and a 4-speed trans. I was going to buy it but I decided against it, everyone says expect 4-6 mpg .
> 
> What was the plow off of and how much for it?


I have see that F250 it JUNK cab is rot and lot rusty. You better find another one.


----------



## brookline

P&M Landscaping;801539 said:


> I'm looking for a smaller plow for my Jeep, does anybody know or have anything laying around they want to off? under 1,000!


Seen some on craigslist man check em out.


----------



## brookline

Amyone looking for a sub in the downriver area I have about 7-8 hours per push to spare. I'm also looking for someone to go in on a bulk order of bagged salt. Let me know.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

brookline;803308 said:


> Amyone looking for a sub in the downriver area I have about 7-8 hours per push to spare. I'm also looking for someone to go in on a bulk order of bagged salt. Let me know.


Sorry, I'm having a hard time understanding.

You have 7-8 hours to spare? That would be the equivalent of 2 trucks for me. Or are you one of those that plows for 24 hours on a 2" snowfall?


----------



## Luther

I'll be looking for a couple downriver trucks...............but I'll have to agree with Mark on this one. Could you clarify?? 

Do you have 1.5 trucks available that I can keep busy from start to finish??


----------



## brookline

im not sure exactly what you want me to clarify so forgive me if i answer wrong. I have an 8 hr window i can plow for tuesday through friday 2am to 10am. saturday through monday(monday until 4pm) anytime any length of time you need me. If you need me for less on a push thats fine i was just giving the max hours i would be available. The reason being i work at Ford also 5pm to 1:30am i just need a few hours sleep before i go in. i hope i answered with what you were looking for.


----------



## Luther

I understand your situation now. 

Being available 24\7 is obviously preferred and required to be a "first stringer" if you will. I am able to roll with your availability though. 

Do you have a DBA or entity with general liability insurance? We're legit....can't use ya under the table. 

Just curious.....what Ford plant do you work in?


----------



## brookline

Yes I am legit my dba is under Brookline Landscaping an Property Management and I am insure through Farm buerue in riverview. I work at the wayne assembly plant. I paint the focus door jambs. If anyone ever needs an X-plan discount let me know.


----------



## Luther

Actually we do...........we're getting ready to order a couple F-450's decked out the way we want them. Unfortunately those trucks won't qualify for the X-plan. 

Wayne Assembly huh?? 

This could end up being very convenient for you......

Get yourself to 10 posts so I can PM you.


----------



## terrapro

Yeah no kidding you guys, get a room!


----------



## Mark Oomkes

So who's hitting the Expo next week?

I must have pissed someone off as I didn't get anything about it until an e-mail from SIMA a bit ago. 

Looks like it could be a good one, no JAA or anyone else from Erie blowing smoke out their rear this year.


----------



## terrapro

Mark Oomkes;804256 said:


> So who's hitting the Expo next week?
> 
> I must have pissed someone off as I didn't get anything about it until an e-mail from SIMA a bit ago.
> 
> Looks like it could be a good one, no JAA or anyone else from Erie blowing smoke out their rear this year.


Are you talking about the expo at Rock Financial on the 17th? If so, yes I am trying to go but I had to take some unexpected time off so now I am hustling as much as I can to catch back up so I can go.

It doesnt show on the following attachment but there is suppose to be CDL training at like 9pm that I wanted to attend. 
http://www.landscape.org/pdf/SnowExpo09 ExhibitorInfo.pdf


----------



## Mark Oomkes

terrapro;804261 said:


> Are you talking about the expo at Rock Financial on the 17th? If so, yes I am trying to go but I had to take some unexpected time off so now I am hustling as much as I can to catch back up so I can go.
> 
> It doesnt show on the following attachment but there is suppose to be CDL training at like 9pm that I wanted to attend.
> http://www.landscape.org/pdf/SnowExpo09 ExhibitorInfo.pdf


CDL training?

Pffffff, I'm in it for beer money and working under that table. All my employees are paid as subs, so screw that.


----------



## brookline

Alright TCLA this should make 10


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BTW, did everyone hear that our idiot carnival ride operator is throwing out the possibility of a tax on landscaping again? 

But heaven forbid we even mention changing state employees insurance or co-pays. 

I'm blown away, anyone else? 

This state is so screwed it isn't even funny. How's that Bouchard, he any good? Hoekstra is just another lying politician who hasn't met a pork project he doesn't like.


----------



## terrapro

Mark Oomkes;804264 said:


> CDL training?
> 
> Pffffff, I'm in it for beer money and working under that table. All my employees are paid as subs, so screw that.


ussmileyflag

Here is some more info if anyone is interested...
http://www.landscape.org/pdf/MichiganSnowExpo09.pdf


----------



## Luther

May have to wait a bit.....still can't PM you. There may be a time limit involved once you hit 10.

Mark would be able to enlighten us on that detail.

No worries brookline........I will get in direct contact with you soon enough. :salute:


----------



## Luther

Mark Oomkes;804271 said:


> BTW, did everyone hear that our idiot carnival ride operator is throwing out the possibility of a tax on landscaping again?


Yes!!!

Had hopes Obama was going to take her away from our us when he was making up his cabinet..........but that didn't happen. :angry:


----------



## terrapro

Here is some quick info but they are really trying to hide this one....

"The coalition called for expanding the state's 6 percent sales tax to what it said were "nonessential" items, such as entertainment and *landscaping services*, raising nearly $1.7 billion."

Read some of the comments from the article LOL

http://www.mlive.com/news/jackson/index.ssf/2009/09/coalition_urges_michigan_leade.html


----------



## JR Snow Removal

I'm going to the expo first time this year is it pretty good? Is there a lot of vendors?


----------



## brookline

Are the taxes going to be on just landscaping or mowing and snow removal too?


----------



## brookline

I think my pm is working now I can check the inbox now


----------



## Tscape

Man, showing up in force like we did last time with the MGIA apparently made no impression on these nuckfutzes. I urge everyone to come out and do it again! Most of all identify your state rep and phone his office ASAP. We are powerful lobby if we get motivated. All you guys worried about lowballers and out of reg DOT trucks, now is the time to put your $ where your mouth is. Be a responsible member of the landscaping community in Michigan!


----------



## lawnprolawns

TCLA;804238 said:


> Actually we do...........we're getting ready to order a couple F-450's decked out the way we want them. Unfortunately those trucks won't qualify for the X-plan.
> 
> Wayne Assembly huh??
> 
> This could end up being very convenient for you......
> 
> Get yourself to 10 posts so I can PM you.


Haha... convenient?


----------



## lawnprolawns

Turfscape LLC;804519 said:


> Man, showing up in force like we did last time with the MGIA apparently made no impression on these nuckfutzes. I urge everyone to come out and do it again! Most of all identify your state rep and phone his office ASAP. We are powerful lobby if we get motivated. All you guys worried about lowballers and out of reg DOT trucks, now is the time to put your $ where your mouth is. Be a responsible member of the landscaping community in Michigan!


More detail please. What's the best course of action? Phone in and voice our opinion? Join MGIA? (Yes.. still haven't joined..)

I dont want to have to charge sales tax. We shell out enough to the government.


----------



## Tscape

Best is to bombard them via phone, email, and letter. Be obnoxious (they are). Send a Priority mail envelope with your note. It's large and will get more attention. Phone twice, three times. Harangue them. Let them know if they vote for the tax, you will not only vote for their competitor come election time, but you will actively campaign against them. This tax will place a burden on your customers that will cause them to re-evaluate whether they can afford your service. It will also cost you the extra time and money to account for the taxes that you will be collecting from your customers and sending along to the state. Don't let them tell you that you will simply be a collector of the tax. It costs you. Your time s worth money, and you may lose customers when your prices go up _x_% because of the tax.


----------



## Tscape

Also, you are the only one who can bother your representative. I can't, because I don't have a vote for him and he/she knows it. 

For the record, my representative, Valde Garcia (R) was a turncoat and went along with the Dems last time at the last minute for fear of a govt. shutdown. I will be campaigning for his Republican opponent in the primary and supplying him/her with as much $ as I can spare.


----------



## lawnprolawns

Sounds like we can have a little fun with this. I need to read a bit first.. I dont listen to the news and wont want to go into this uneducated. Hopefully we can make enough noise for them to listen.


----------



## Tscape

We did last time. It was very satisfying. A satisfaction that is being diminished by the fact that they are at it again.


----------



## terrapro

brookline;804516 said:


> Are the taxes going to be on just landscaping or mowing and snow removal too?


Snow removal is generally considered an emergency service so probably not. LOL just imagine their faces when they end up with piles of snow in their drives if they try to tax snow removal.

There is nobody in the MLNA or MGIA that could be a lobbiest for us? I would but I am dumb as a rock so I wouldn't do any good.

Look in the May issue of "The Michigan Landscape", there are more taxes she is raising then just this. Like the gas tax going from $.19 to $.69. Our customers are not going to cover our costs of doing business when they go up 25% from additional new taxes we incur.


----------



## Tscape

terrapro;804675 said:


> Snow removal is generally considered an emergency service so probably not. LOL just imagine their faces when they end up with piles of snow in their drives if they try to tax snow removal.
> 
> There is nobody in the MLNA or MGIA that could be a lobbiest for us? I would but I am dumb as a rock so I wouldn't do any good.
> 
> Look in the May issue of "The Michigan Landscape", there are more taxes she is raising then just this. Like the gas tax going from $.19 to $.69. Our customers are not going to cover our costs of doing business when they go up 25% from additional new taxes we incur.


Cole, yes the MGIA wil lobby for us. However, the more voices they hear the better.

Call Garcia's office: 
(517) 373-2420

Write him:
Senator Valde Garcia
P.O. Box 30036
Lansing, MI 48909-7536

email using this form:
http://www.senate.michigan.gov/ima_form.asp?name=Contact22&form_path=e:/webforms/rep

Don't sit back and let others do it for you. They may not.


----------



## terrapro

Turfscape LLC;804686 said:


> Cole, yes the MGIA wil lobby for us. However, the more voices they hear the better.
> 
> Call Garcia's office:
> (517) 373-2420
> 
> Write him:
> Senator Valde Garcia
> P.O. Box 30036
> Lansing, MI 48909-7536
> 
> email using this form:
> http://www.senate.michigan.gov/ima_form.asp?name=Contact22&form_path=e:/webforms/rep
> 
> Don't sit back and let others do it for you. They may not.


Mike, I'll do that. It shouldn't take but 5 minutes to put together a halfway decent letter. Plus it is impossible to find any info on this proposed budget, like they are trying to keep it hidden. I think I will ask for some more info also.


----------



## terrapro

terrapro;804689 said:


> Mike, I'll do that. It shouldn't take but 5 minutes to put together a halfway decent letter. Plus it is impossible to find any info on this proposed budget, like they are trying to keep it hidden. I think I will ask for some more info also.


Done! :realmad:


----------



## lawnprolawns

I think Chase Creek was looking for a tailgate salter. Dont know if this is a good price or good unit, but looks pretty nice:

http://detroit.craigslist.org/wyn/pts/1363058194.html


----------



## ChaseCreekSnow

lawnprolawns;804800 said:


> I think Chase Creek was looking for a tailgate salter. Dont know if this is a good price or good unit, but looks pretty nice:
> 
> http://detroit.craigslist.org/wyn/pts/1363058194.html


Thanks Mike, but I'm afraid that's a little small for my application. I just bought an L8000 dump and I don't think that will fit.. Also, I need one that is hydraulic as the truck has central hydro...I picked up the truck for 3400 with a new motor and trans from a family friend..did i get a good deal? Everything works! Even the belly blade. Just add winter....payup


----------



## lawnprolawns

Ohhhhhh. That's a big one.. for some reason I was thinking it was a 450 or something.. 

Belly blade? What are you going to use that for!?

Sounds good.


----------



## ChaseCreekSnow

lawnprolawns;804888 said:


> Ohhhhhh. That's a big one.. for some reason I was thinking it was a 450 or something..
> 
> Belly blade? What are you going to use that for!?
> 
> Sounds good.


Lol, extra weight I guess.Not that the 31k GVW needs it. I might as well keep it on there, although I doubt I'll use it...I do live on a dirt road though, so if it gets too nasty in the spring I may make a few passes over it if the city is slackin'.


----------



## Allor Outdoor

Hey fella's
How everyone has had a good summer and is getting ready for the snow!
I have an account in the Farmington/Livonia area (8 and Middlebelt, about 1/2mile from Angleo's) that I am looking to sub out this winter.
Plowing and sidewalks only....No Salting. This is a commercial company that has employees in and out 24 hours a day. If this is your area, and you have PROOF OF INSURANCE, and a tax ID number, then please contact me at [email protected]. Please don't message me through this board, as I do not always get me messages in a timely manner.
Thanks,
Brian


----------



## lawnprolawns

Just add snow and Mountain Dew.


----------



## Scenic Lawnscape

lawnprolawns;805832 said:


> Just add snow and Mountain Dew.


holy garage LOL

The set up looks awesome


----------



## lawnprolawns

Have to be honest.. it's my Dad's garage.. haha. We get the gravel area out back.


----------



## ChaseCreekSnow

lawnprolawns;805859 said:


> Have to be honest.. it's my Dad's garage.. haha. We get the gravel area out back.


Nice rigs mike!!ussmileyflag Any nice cars behind those 3 doors?


----------



## lawnprolawns

Yes, as a matter of fact. Some Shelby Mustangs, original Cobras.. you know. The usual.  My dad owns a restoration biz. I help out in the winter.


----------



## Luther

Good stuff Mike.......not too shabby from a lad who can't legally purchase a 6 pack of beer yet. 

You must be extremely proud! :salute: :salute:


----------



## lawnprolawns

Sean can... though, he may or may not really exist. But if he does exist, he can buy a 6 pack.


----------



## Luther

lawnprolawns;805885 said:


> Sean can... though, he may or may not really exist./QUOTE]
> 
> That's what I thought.......


----------



## lawnprolawns

We saw a TCLA truck at Weingartz today.. I was hoping it was you so I could introduce the two of you.

Wait.. here's a picture of him. If you squint real hard you can see him on the mower.


----------



## P&M Landscaping

Hey guys, i've got a 7'6" plow on my Jeep Wrangler, and a guy I'm going to be subbing for this winter had a 2003 F-150 with a 7'6" as well. Were looking to fill up our route a little more with some downriver contracts. He has insurance and tax ID


----------



## terrapro

lawnprolawns;805885 said:


> Sean can... though, *he may or may not really exist*. But if he does exist, he can buy a 6 pack.


 Thats the strangest thing I have heard in awhile.


----------



## Luther

terrapro;806119 said:


> Thats the strangest thing I have heard in awhile.


It's an inside joke.......I may have doubted his existence.


----------



## lawnprolawns

Sorry to confuse you


----------



## terrapro

lawnprolawns;806153 said:


> Sorry to confuse you


How old are you Mike 20? It sounds like you are doing well for yourself at a young age, good for you. I also was making pretty good money when I was your age with a business partner. We had salaries of $40-50G per year and that was before I did snow so we ended up collecting unemployment in the off months. We were incorporated so we could do that. Life changes things though and some times things don't always stay good forever.

Whatever you do don't have kids and get married yet, not until you can sit in an office and do nothing all day


----------



## lawnprolawns

19 til January. We're doing pretty well with the circumstances at hand (economy, unemployment, and hundreds of other LCO's). Hopefully things will get better. We bought a LOT of stuff the past two years, but so far this year we've kept equipment and tool purchases to a minimum. We're at the point where we have most of what we need to run our business, and are concentrating on becoming more efficient at what we do.


----------



## Superior L & L

Looking for some subs to handle some banks in the Lapeer , Imlay city, metamore north branch area PM if interested


----------



## P&M Landscaping

Mike, you still have that 7'6" Boss for sale? I may have a buyer


----------



## lawnprolawns

P&M Landscaping;806435 said:


> Mike, you still have that 7'6" Boss for sale? I may have a buyer


Actually I sold it yesterday! The guy was putting it on the same truck that I had it on, so everything matched up.


----------



## NordleJanker

Wondering if anybody in the Ann Arbor/Dexter/Pinckney area would be willing to hit some accounts up for me if i'm in need of emergency assistance (Residential insurance preferred). I've got someone who "says" they can back me up but a second option is never a bad thing.


----------



## Metro Lawn

Is there someone that can give me pricing to sub a job in Romeo. It is a full service job - plowing, salting, and walks. Please call me 586-563-3990


----------



## cuttingedge13

Whatever you do don't have kids and get married yet said:


> Amen Brother!!!!


----------



## Superior L & L

Superior L & L;806325 said:


> Looking for some subs to handle some banks in the Lapeer , Imlay city, metamore north branch area PM if interested


*Help !!!!!!!!!*


----------



## terrapro

Superior L & L;807568 said:


> *Help !!!!!!!!!*


I would Paul but I live no where near there, sorry man.

Did anyone make it to the show in Novi? I missed it darnit, had to finish up a last minute installation. No one is posting about it because they are all hanging out after the show with out me:realmad:


----------



## lawnprolawns

terrapro;807601 said:


> I would Paul but I live no where near there, sorry man.
> 
> Did anyone make it to the show in Novi? I missed it darnit, had to finish up a last minute installation. No one is posting about it because they are all hanging out after the show with out me:realmad:


LAAAAMMMMEEE. No one is talking about it because there was nothing good. Well, I missed the seminars, so maybe those were alright, but other than that it was just plows, trucks, salters, and sprayers.


----------



## jbiggert

Hey guys. I am looking to sub in the Ann Arbor area. I just found out the landscape company I have been working for he last 5 years is going under chapter 7. I am going out tomorrow to sign on a new f-250 with plow while I still have a current pay stub. I plan to start an llc and give it a go on my own, but dont want to do that until spring when I can pick up more consistent landscape work. So if anyone has a accounts in my area that need a sub, let me know.

With my last job I was the one who made the calls to round up the troops and decide when to go out. I was happy to find this site last year. It provided lot of information and laughs through those goofy storms last year.

Thanks
Joe


----------



## lawnprolawns

Superior L & L;807568 said:


> *Help !!!!!!!!!*


Paul, I think you have too much snow to plow!


----------



## magnatrac

Superior L & L;807568 said:


> *Help !!!!!!!!!*


 PM sent last night.

,shaun


----------



## rm25x

I am looking for some work for this winter. I am located in Burton. (East of Flint)
Looking for work in Flint, Burton, Grand Blanc, Flushing, Fenton, Davison or Lapeer
Thank you.


----------



## TheXpress2002

jbiggert;807661 said:


> Hey guys. I am looking to sub in the Ann Arbor area. I just found out the landscape company I have been working for he last 5 years is going under chapter 7. I am going out tomorrow to sign on a new f-250 with plow while I still have a current pay stub. I plan to start an llc and give it a go on my own, but dont want to do that until spring when I can pick up more consistent landscape work. So if anyone has a accounts in my area that need a sub, let me know.
> 
> With my last job I was the one who made the calls to round up the troops and decide when to go out. I was happy to find this site last year. It provided lot of information and laughs through those goofy storms last year.
> 
> Thanks
> Joe


PM Sent.....................


----------



## lawnprolawns

Hi Xpress! It's been a while. How's everything? And what's the winter weather looking like?


----------



## TheXpress2002

lawnprolawns;808152 said:


> Hi Xpress! It's been a while. How's everything? And what's the winter weather looking like?


Its been a long summer. Got married, priorities had gotten out of wack, but have had a chance to get things pulled back together and refocus. Really excited about this winter. So far quite a few new contracts that I have tied into a yearly package through 2010.

This upcoming winter should be interesting I think we will be back to a normal 12 pushes. It will just depend on how fast El Nino moves out. There is talk of a waining El Nino moving back to neutral, which means a average winter.

I will be content with a 12 push and 20 saltings


----------



## Superior L & L

TheXpress2002;808163 said:


> I will be content with a 12 push and 20 saltings


OHHHH sh!t if thats all the saltings we get, we will be sitting real pritty with our monthlys :redbounce


----------



## Superior L & L

rm25x;808015 said:


> I am looking for some work for this winter. I am located in Burton. (East of Flint)
> Looking for work in Flint, Burton, Grand Blanc, Flushing, Fenton, Davison or Lapeer
> Thank you.


Plowing or sidewalk work with your 4 wheeler


----------



## lawnprolawns

Xpress, you might want to put a disclaimer with this statement.. haha. I dont have seasonal salt contracts, or else I might be happy with that. I'd like 35 this year. 

I would be just fine with 12 pushes though.

Paul, that truck on the left in my sig look familiar? She cleaned up good.


----------



## TheXpress2002

Superior L & L;808174 said:


> OHHHH sh!t if thats all the saltings we get, we will be sitting real pritty with our monthlys :redbounce


I think the past two winters have killed quite a few people. I think if we have another winter like the last two, people are going to be dropping like flys and so will our customers. I have quite a few takers on my what I call a yearly package but still have a good balance of per push if we do wind up with a 20 push 40 salting season.....lol


----------



## rm25x

Superior L & L;808177 said:


> Plowing or sidewalk work with your 4 wheeler


I would be up for either.
Actually thinking of only plowing with the ATV this year... not sure yet.
It works really well for residential.


----------



## terrapro

TheXpress2002;808163 said:


> I will be content with a 12 push and 20 saltings


Congrats, welcome to the...end.  J/K

I hope you are wrong Express but I will be content with 12 plows and 20 saltings. If it snows any less than that I won't be on plowsite anymore because they came and repoed everything I own. payup


----------



## grassmaster06

*no feed back*

i put out quit a few proposals and nothing signed yet . just got a nice 06 f 350 with boss v plow and it needs to start making cash if anyone needs a good sub in the metro area let me know


----------



## lawnprolawns

What "metro" area are you in?


----------



## Scenic Lawnscape

does anyone install plow's?(here on the forum) I am thinking of buying a used one or having one shipped to me from one of the sellers on here, but would need it installed.

What is a ruff ball park for labor cost to install one?


----------



## Metro Lawn

Scenic Lawnscape;808551 said:


> does anyone install plow's?(here on the forum) I am thinking of buying a used one or having one shipped to me from one of the sellers on here, but would need it installed.
> 
> What is a ruff ball park for labor cost to install one?


Rich, I know ProMower in Warren does. If I remember it was like $400-$500 to install one. My brother-in-law may do it cheaper. He was Backer's mechanic for 8 years.


----------



## lawnprolawns

Billings in Royal Oak charges 300 if memory serves me right.


----------



## grassmaster06

lawnprolawns;808493 said:


> What "metro" area are you in?


metro detroit and the surrounding areas


----------



## Superior L & L

grassmaster06;808793 said:


> metro detroit and the surrounding areas


from clarkston to monroe  I do one residential driveway in every city


----------



## grassmaster06

sorry i should have been more specific ,lincoln park ,allen park ,wyandott ,southgate,taylor,deaborn,livonia &plymouth these areas are ideal .i have three trucks and currently only enough work for one ,it still kind of early but i am still waiting for contracts to be signed .maybe im worrying to much i just here everyone signing contracts and i haven't had to much of response back yet


----------



## ChaseCreekSnow

terrapro;808269 said:


> Congrats, welcome to the...end.  J/K
> 
> I hope you are wrong Express but I will be content with 12 plows and 20 saltings. If it snows any less than that I won't be on plowsite anymore because they came and repoed everything I own. payup


Yikes, I hear that. However, judging by the rather cool summer we have had here in michigan, I would say we are on track for a good winter. Historically, cool summers are followed by harsh,snowy winters...if you care to look back in time a ways, you will see this holds true. Also, I just bought another truck so it has to snow!!!xysport

I don't really buy these "long term predictions" They can't even get 3 or 4 days into the week right most of the time. I'm guessing we will have a winter like last season..maybe even better.

I just hope winter waits long enough for me to pick up all my leaves and do clean-ups...


----------



## rm25x

I agree, I hope we have a good winter, but still time to do fall cleanups this year.


----------



## lawnprolawns

First storm last year someone told me that they heard we were going to have a crazy December and January, then barely anything in Feb and March. They heard right!


----------



## Superior L & L

xpress said it will be a easy winter. Im holding him to this. He was right most all the time last year, way more than any weather dude. Light winter = lots of salt and thats where the $$$ is.


----------



## terrapro

Superior L & L;808846 said:


> xpress said it will be a easy winter. Im holding him to this. He was right most all the time last year, way more than any weather dude. Light winter = lots of salt and thats where the $$$ is.


I will take 30 saltings please, with a side of 18 plows! payup


----------



## ChaseCreekSnow

Superior L & L;808846 said:


> xpress said it will be a easy winter. Im holding him to this. He was right most all the time last year, way more than any weather dude. Light winter = lots of salt and thats where the $$$ is.


How interesting, I just bought a 7 yard dump...getting a nice hydro salter installed too in the next couple weeks. As long as we get like 10 or so pushable events, I'm happy.payup

How many salt events did we get last year? This will be my first salt vehicle and I'm excited to use it! I'll post pics as soon as I can. It's a big yellow beast!

All im asking is that old man winter waits his turn this year...I have 10 times as many leaves and clean ups to do..A mixed blessing, but now I have the equipment to handle it all.


----------



## TheXpress2002

lawnprolawns;808831 said:


> First storm last year someone told me that they heard we were going to have a crazy December and January, then barely anything in Feb and March. They heard right!


<-----------


----------



## Luther

Lions SUCK......truly. :realmad:


----------



## lawnprolawns

TheXpress2002;808961 said:


> <-----------


I actually didn't hear it from you, another local contractor told me, but I bet if I went back a few pages of posts I'd find something from you 



TCLA;808964 said:


> Lions SUCK......truly. :realmad:


Did you expect them not to or something? Lol. Haven't been watching, but not surprising to hear.


----------



## TheXpress2002

TCLA;808964 said:


> Lions SUCK......truly. :realmad:


Knock on wood that the Tigers can hold on so that Minnesota does not sweep the weekend between baseball and football


----------



## Scenic Lawnscape

TheXpress2002;808966 said:


> Knock on wood that the Tigers can hold on so that Minnesota does not sweep the weekend between baseball and football


that is like asking for snow in july


----------



## TheXpress2002

Scenic Lawnscape;808971 said:


> that is like asking for snow in july


Well this weekend was going to decide if I should get playoff tickets on Tueday or not


----------



## Metro Lawn

ChaseCreekSnow;808907 said:


> How interesting, I just bought a 7 yard dump...getting a nice hydro salter installed too in the next couple weeks. As long as we get like 10 or so pushable events, I'm happy.payup
> .


They are a great thing to have in the case of an emergency. We don't use salt very often, but it is nice to have when you do. Here is the one I just picked up.


----------



## terrapro

"I don't have to use rock salt, I have 10 trucks set up with liquid". :crying:

Why do you have to make me look bad John! 

Nice trucks and truck list. If I had half your trucks and kept them busy I would be happy. But what do I know I pull weeds for a living LOL.


----------



## JR Snow Removal

Metro, do you get a good response off of craigslist for new accounts? i was on there a lil bit ago and i knew ive seen that pic of the dodges in front of the ford plant on here before i posted one for my area was just wondering what kind of responses you get?

Thanks 
JR


----------



## Metro Lawn

JR Snow Removal;809149 said:


> Metro, do you get a good response off of craigslist for new accounts? i was on there a lil bit ago and i knew ive seen that pic of the dodges in front of the ford plant on here before i posted one for my area was just wondering what kind of responses you get?
> 
> Thanks
> JR


No, not really. It is free so I post it in the hopes that it may get something good. If anything, I get people wanting houses done even though my ad says commercial only.


----------



## ChaseCreekSnow

Metro Lawn;809012 said:


> They are a great thing to have in the case of an emergency. We don't use salt very often, but it is nice to have when you do. Here is the one I just picked up.


Wow, that's a beauty! I see it has the plow mount for the front, very nice. My truck is definitely an ugly duckling,I would like to paint it eventually.Pics to follow soon.

p.s- What does it cost to plate on of these beasts for 6 months? my truck is 31k gvw.


----------



## Metro Lawn

ChaseCreekSnow;809202 said:


> Wow, that's a beauty! I see it has the plow mount for the front, very nice. My truck is definitely an ugly duckling,I would like to paint it eventually.Pics to follow soon.
> 
> p.s- What does it cost to plate on of these beasts for 6 months? my truck is 31k gvw.


Yeah, you can see the plow in the back of the truck. It is a 10' fully hydralic plow that never really got used. It is like new.

32,000 gvw $324.50 for 6 month plate + $10.00 service fee for plate


----------



## ChaseCreekSnow

Metro Lawn;809262 said:


> Yeah, you can see the plow in the back of the truck. It is a 10' fully hydralic plow that never really got used. It is like new.
> 
> 32,000 gvw $324.50 for 6 month plate + $10.00 service fee for plate


Thanks metro, I figured they would cost around that. My truck has a 10 foot belly blade, can't wait to use it on something although my truck will most likely be a salt only rig.


----------



## asps4u

Hey, just wanted to post here and say hey. I'm new to the business this year in Oakland County, and appreciate all the helpful posts in this SE Michigan thread, it's helped answer a lot of questions.


----------



## lawnprolawns

Just wait til the snow starts flying, then this forum starts hoppin! Welcome.


----------



## LT Outdoor

I am looking for a V box salter for a backup. If anyone has one let me know... Thanks


----------



## eatonpaving

*Oh no............*

that time of year again...........LET IT SNOW


----------



## Leisure Time LC

eatonpaving;809842 said:


> that time of year again...........LET IT SNOW


Yes it is, I am already starting to get stuff ready.....


----------



## lawnprolawns

Like the RC Heli vid Randy! Those take some serious skill to fly.


----------



## eatonpaving

it takes a few years to get the hang of it, but its a blast.almost as much fun as plowing.....xysport


----------



## lawnprolawns

I did nitro RC cars and trucks for a while, but I basically sucked at driving them and crashed a lot.. parts got expensive fast. Sold all my stuff a few years ago. Kind of miss it once in a while.


----------



## eatonpaving

i have one salter and plow to repair and i will be ready......


----------



## lawnprolawns

Eaton, someone on Lawnsite was asking for an asphalt guy.. I forget what ares, might want to check in the Michigan LCO's forum.


----------



## eatonpaving

lawnprolawns;810006 said:


> I did nitro RC cars and trucks for a while, but I basically sucked at driving them and crashed a lot.. parts got expensive fast. Sold all my stuff a few years ago. Kind of miss it once in a while.


buy a heli, it is one of the hardest things i have learned, i am on my 3rd year.....


----------



## eatonpaving

lawnprolawns;810011 said:


> Eaton, someone on Lawnsite was asking for an asphalt guy.. I forget what ares, might want to check in the Michigan LCO's forum.


i will, i did get a call last week from owens landscape... it might be them.


----------



## Luther

LT Outdoor;809764 said:


> I am looking for a V box salter for a backup. If anyone has one let me know... Thanks


What size?


----------



## Loaderpusher

LT Outdoor;809764 said:


> I am looking for a V box salter for a backup. If anyone has one let me know... Thanks


I have 2 Curtis salt spreaders for sale. Both have Honda engines on them that are only a year old, 1.7 cu yard hopper, and are electric start. One of them is going for $1200, the other for $1000 or $2000 for both. Both work, just went to a bigger central hydraulic spreader. Call 313-291-3880 ask for Nick or Bryan


----------



## firelwn82

*Preparing a bid*

I posted this in the biding forum also but was wondering about you guys in the neighborhood. Was just wondering on some opinions on a price. Push and salt only no sidewalks.

http://maps.google.com/maps?f=q&sou...988,-83.446478&spn=0.001825,0.003449&t=h&z=18


----------



## Metro Lawn

firelwn82;810405 said:


> I posted this in the biding forum also but was wondering about you guys in the neighborhood. Was just wondering on some opinions on a price. Push and salt only no sidewalks.


about 175.00 per push and $150 for salt


----------



## terrapro

Metro Lawn;810409 said:


> about 175.00 per push and $150 for salt


Me too. $175-200 Or atleast around that because I can't see all the walkways.


----------



## firelwn82

Metro Lawn;810409 said:


> about 175.00 per push and $150 for salt


Thanks Metro. Exactly the range I was pondering on. I appreciate the help buddy ussmileyflag


----------



## firelwn82

*another Q*

Where is Express? I would like to know what his views on this winter would be...... Yeah yeah yeah, I know it will snow and I know it will be cold but how often is what I'm looking for.


----------



## firelwn82

terrapro;810418 said:


> Me too. $175-200 Or atleast around that because I can't see all the walkways.


Walks are not included. There maint guy does them.... :}


----------



## asps4u

Not sure if anyone needs any sub help this year in my area. I'm plowing part time until I can get enough work to do full time, but if you need help let me know. I'm in Novi/Livonia surrounding areas.


----------



## Scenic Lawnscape

I seen you guys talking about big salt truck's here are a few that i seen that are on the cheap

http://detroit.craigslist.org/mcb/pts/1385550439.html

http://detroit.craigslist.org/okl/cto/1383141031.html


----------



## Tscape

to see (v.)

I saw
I have seen
you saw
they saw 
we saw

trucks is plural
truck's is possessive


----------



## Scenic Lawnscape

Turfscape LLC;810510 said:


> to see (v.)
> 
> I saw
> I have seen
> you saw
> they saw
> we saw
> 
> trucks is plural
> truck's is possessive


holy f'in English teacher. I never claimed to be the best speller or use the correct punctuation.

Next Time I will check with you before I post, if that's ok with you. I wouldn't want to get you all upset:waving:


----------



## ChaseCreekSnow

Scenic Lawnscape;810479 said:


> I seen you guys talking about big salt truck's here are a few that i seen that are on the cheap
> 
> http://detroit.craigslist.org/mcb/pts/1385550439.html
> 
> http://detroit.craigslist.org/okl/cto/1383141031.html


I went and took a look at the 85 international before I picked up my 82 ford 8000. It seems to be decent. Just smokes a bit(it had been sitting for a long while.) Shifts nice, everything actually works. Might make a nice starter truck for someone trying to get into bigger vehicles.

That volvo is a beast. Holy tandem axles batman.


----------



## Tscape

I'm just trying to help. Glad you took it in stride


----------



## Metro Lawn

Mike, I heard that you use to teach English to immigrants!! That should have been easy... "unleaded", "super unleaded", and "cash only" !!!!!!


----------



## magnatrac

firelwn82;810441 said:


> Where is Express? I would like to know what his views on this winter would be...... Yeah yeah yeah, I know it will snow and I know it will be cold but how often is what I'm looking for.


 Look back to last week he said something about an average week. Is st. anns going to pay for plowing this year ? They have a guy that has been doing it for free as far as 
I know ( owns a ford dealer in the city). He likes to put his truck on the twp. sidewalk that we plow and tear up grass south of there. We ask him every year not to and it happens anyways

, shaun


----------



## Superior L & L

wow that volvo is a salting SOB!
But if i wanted more head aches i'd just sign up more plow accounts instead of buying a truck that needs work


----------



## lawnprolawns

Superior L & L;810587 said:


> wow that volvo is a salting SOB!
> But if i wanted more head aches i'd just sign up more plow accounts instead of buying a truck that needs work


Well I can't seem to just "sign up more accounts" so maybe I will buy the truck instead, to ensure I have some headaches this winter.. haha 

That seems like a decent price for so much iron. Wish I had alll the subdivisions I was bidding on.. I'd just have to fill up once!


----------



## terrapro

lawnprolawns;810597 said:


> Wish I had alll the subdivisions I was bidding on.. I'd just have to fill up once!


No kidding , I hear ya :crying:

I hope I make it through this year because the "others" will fail enormously this year and I will have wide open accounts next year.


----------



## lawnprolawns

The "others" are going to make this year suck though. Talking with another fairly large contractor around here, they're saying there's losing a handful accounts just to lower bids. If I dont get some more stuff signed within 20 days or so I might have to start bidding a tad bit lower... about the last thing I want to do.


----------



## Tscape

Metro Lawn;810581 said:


> Mike, I heard that you use to teach English to immigrants!! That should have been easy... "unleaded", "super unleaded", and "cash only" !!!!!!


No, frustrated history teacher here. It wasn't the kids, it was the other teachers: arseholes the lot of them. I'm much happier as a landscaper.


----------



## lawnprolawns

Turfscape LLC;810691 said:


> I'm much happier as a landscaper.


Oh aren't we all?

I went to Weingartz last week and talked with the salesman that sold me my first Metro WB in 2003 when I was 13. He said "Im surprised you're still doing this..Now if I remember correctly your mom wanted you to do something more with your life than mow lawns, is that right?".. say the guy that told me he's been selling mowers for 16 years..


----------



## ChaseCreekSnow

lawnprolawns;810695 said:


> Oh aren't we all?
> 
> I went to Weingartz last week and talked with the salesman that sold me my first Metro WB in 2003 when I was 13. He said "Im surprised you're still doing this..Now if I remember correctly your mom wanted you to do something more with your life than mow lawns, is that right?".. say the guy that told me he's been selling mowers for 16 years..


Heh, I did the college route. Went to a technical school, formalized my skills( I'm a auto-truck mechanic/machinist by trade.) I'm happier doing what I do now, but I miss the steady check every week...even though I make 5 times as much with lawns/snow etc. If I remember correctly mike, I thought you were in school?

And in 2003 you were only 13? LOL, I was already out of high school for 2 years! I must be getting old.:crying:


----------



## lawnprolawns

I went to school for about 7 weeks last fall, then broke my foot and didn't like crutching from the handicapped parking areas to class.. it was way too far. So without saying a word to anyone, I stopped going, failed all my classes, and am now on academic probation at Schoolcraft. You have to try hard to get on academic probation there.. 

Like Turfscape, I'm much happier doing this. I'll likely go to school for landscape design and architecture someday.. assuming I dont break my foot again.


----------



## Tscape

Check out MSU's sports turf programs. They are 2 year certificates, not degrees, but you can make some really good coin with them.


----------



## lawnprolawns

Mike, I take it you have gone through those programs? I would like to talk with you sometime about it. I'd probably lean more towards landscaping than turf, but I'm sure it wouldn't hurt. payuppayup


----------



## firelwn82

magnatrac;810586 said:


> Is st. anns going to pay for plowing this year ? They have a guy that has been doing it for free as far as
> I know ( owns a ford dealer in the city). He likes to put his truck on the twp. sidewalk that we plow and tear up grass south of there. We ask him every year not to and it happens anyways


I have no clue, I just saw the add and was going to put a bid in on it and see what happened. I doubt there going to pay if that re re is doing it for free..


----------



## ChaseCreekSnow

lawnprolawns;810721 said:


> I went to school for about 7 weeks last fall, then broke my foot and didn't like crutching from the handicapped parking areas to class.. it was way too far. So without saying a word to anyone, I stopped going, failed all my classes, and am now on academic probation at Schoolcraft. You have to try hard to get on academic probation there..
> 
> Like Turfscape, I'm much happier doing this. I'll likely go to school for landscape design and architecture someday.. assuming I dont break my foot again.


 Yeah.. you have to try realllllyyy hard to be on academic probation at a community college.lol.I was wondering about your gimping around when i met you this spring...now i know. I considered going back to school to do something else, possibly doing something related to what I do now.. I never really liked school though.


----------



## Luther

Turfscape LLC;810510 said:


> to see (v.)
> 
> I saw
> I have seen
> you saw
> they saw
> we saw
> 
> trucks is plural
> truck's is possessive


Love it......:salute:


----------



## Mark Oomkes

TCLA;810931 said:


> Love it......:salute:


That is not a complete sentence. lol


----------



## Luther

Mark Oomkes;810936 said:


> That is not a complete sentence. lol


I seen that....but it got me over the 600 mark so it was effective! 

I get smarter with every post, right?


----------



## terrapro

TCLA;810942 said:


> I seen that....but it got me over the 600 mark so it was effective!
> 
> I get smarter with every post, right?


Only if you are a 12yr old girl that started plowing when she was 6.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

terrapro;810961 said:


> Only if you are a 12yr old girl that started plowing when she was 6.


Uhhh, that's a 15 year old girl.

Get it right, please.  

PS Not like anyone here knows me personally, other than Clapper and maybe 1 or 2 others.


----------



## Luther

Mark Oomkes;810971 said:


> PS Not like anyone here knows me personally, other than Clapper and maybe 1 or 2 others.


Snowpimp doesn't count.


----------



## lawnprolawns

I am confused.


----------



## terrapro

Mark Oomkes;810971 said:


> Uhhh, that's a 15 year old girl.
> 
> Get it right, please.
> 
> PS Not like anyone here knows me personally, other than Clapper and maybe 1 or 2 others.


Dang! I was close though.


----------



## lawnprolawns

Haha.. really hope this isn't from anyone on here! I get these in my mailbox every year. It seems like half of my residential customers had these guys before us, and don't mind paying 3X more for us. All I hear about them is that they barely ever show up in a timely manner, never get sidewalks or porches, and they have all sorts of hidden charges. They got quite the reputation around here. Darn lowballers.


----------



## JR Snow Removal

wonder how far he travels? he can do mine since i'm always last on my guys list. haha


----------



## asps4u

Hey Mike, I saw your truck pull into McDonalds at 6 & Haggerty a couple hours ago, I don't know if it was you or your partner. I was gonna stop ya and say hey, but I was already running late for an appointment. How do you like that bed ramp for your F-150? Looks like it's pretty convenient. No need for a trailer?


----------



## Metro Lawn

lawnprolawns;811071 said:


> Haha.. really hope this isn't from anyone on here! I get these in my mailbox every year. It seems like half of my residential customers had these guys before us, and don't mind paying 3X more for us. All I hear about them is that they barely ever show up in a timely manner, never get sidewalks or porches, and they have all sorts of hidden charges. They got quite the reputation around here. Darn lowballers.


There are a bunch of guys in Troy that do the same thing. If you notice the ad, it only says driveways. The Troy guys gat paid up front and all they do is comeby and back drag your driveway. The never get out of the truck.


----------



## ChaseCreekSnow

lawnprolawns;811071 said:


> Haha.. really hope this isn't from anyone on here! I get these in my mailbox every year. It seems like half of my residential customers had these guys before us, and don't mind paying 3X more for us. All I hear about them is that they barely ever show up in a timely manner, never get sidewalks or porches, and they have all sorts of hidden charges. They got quite the reputation around here. Darn lowballers.


Yeah I got one in my mailbox...perhaps they didn't notice the huge dump truck and plow in my driveway....i hate those idiots because their name used to be brought up a lot when I still nickle and dimed residential drives..no more. 99.00? Maybe in 1970.


----------



## irlandscaper

Hey guys, Im looking for a blade and a frame only. Not picky, its going to be converted to a skid plow. Thanks, Chad.


----------



## lawnprolawns

JR Snow Removal;811097 said:


> wonder how far he travels? he can do mine since i'm always last on my guys list. haha


Too bad they dont do good work, I'd have them do all my accounts and sit on the couch when it snows. "Mike's Best Snow Removal" is another shady company, he says he does 3000 driveways.. from South Lyon to Troy.. uses something like 80 subs and never pays them.. his voicemail recording is absolutely hilarious.



asps4u;811098 said:


> Hey Mike, I saw your truck pull into McDonalds at 6 & Haggerty a couple hours ago, I don't know if it was you or your partner. I was gonna stop ya and say hey, but I was already running late for an appointment. How do you like that bed ramp for your F-150? Looks like it's pretty convenient. No need for a trailer?


Haha.. thats funny. That actually wasn't either of us, that was one of our guys out working.. or eating..

Sean and I were actually there around 2 in another truck.. I guess that is Lawn Pro's favorite lunch spot.

F150 works great for residential stuff. No trailer, everything fits, good gas mileage, etc etc. It's surprisingly nice not having a trailer behind you all the time.



ChaseCreekSnow;811166 said:


> Yeah I got one in my mailbox...perhaps they didn't notice the huge dump truck and plow in my driveway....i hate those idiots because their name used to be brought up a lot when I still nickle and dimed residential drives..no more. 99.00? Maybe in 1970.


Hm.. they go from South Lyon to Northville to Novi to Livonia to Plymouth to Farmington.. and I'm sure a handful of other cities..

I think I might give them a call and see what they're all about.


----------



## grassmaster06

ChaseCreekSnow;811166 said:


> Yeah I got one in my mailbox...perhaps they didn't notice the huge dump truck and plow in my driveway....i hate those idiots because their name used to be brought up a lot when I still nickle and dimed residential drives..no more. 99.00? Maybe in 1970.


this flyer is from mikes best snow plowing and also northstar plowing which is ultimately a company called the snow guys .these people are bad news and still owe me lots of $ from last winter they put lawn signs all over all over the place for plow subs 75$ per hour worst experience of my life .i had 2 trucks plowing around 125+houses per snow event ,they paid at first and then owed me almost 12000 within a 3 week period .and if they do pay u ,well its almost that time of the year again ,and they still owe me 1500.


----------



## lawnprolawns

irlandscaper;811182 said:


> Hey guys, Im looking for a blade and a frame only. Not picky, its going to be converted to a skid plow. Thanks, Chad.


I'm sure you've seen these, but you can get a new 8' box on ebay for about 1700 shipped, skid quick attach and all. I've seen a few attempts at home-made plow boxes and was not impressed. It obviously depends on fab. skill, but for 1700 I think I might save the hassle. Then it's "real" and is done right.



grassmaster06;811230 said:


> this flyer is from mikes best snow plowing and also northstar plowing which is ultimately a company called the snow guys .these people are bad news and still owe me lots of $ from last winter they put lawn signs all over all over the place for plow subs 75$ per hour worst experience of my life .i had 2 trucks plowing around 125+houses per snow event ,they paid at first and then owed me almost 12000 within a 3 week period .and if they do pay u ,well its almost that time of the year again ,and they still owe me 1500.


Hmm.. I had a suspicion. This explains a lot. Thanks for the info.


----------



## JR Snow Removal

irlandscaper;811182 said:


> Hey guys, Im looking for a blade and a frame only. Not picky, its going to be converted to a skid plow. Thanks, Chad.


check this one out http://detroit.craigslist.org/mcb/grd/1381171160.html dont know if this is what your looking for.


----------



## asps4u

lawnprolawns;811226 said:


> Haha.. thats funny. That actually wasn't either of us, that was one of our guys out working.. or eating..
> 
> Sean and I were actually there around 2 in another truck.. I guess that is Lawn Pro's favorite lunch spot.
> 
> F150 works great for residential stuff. No trailer, everything fits, good gas mileage, etc etc. It's surprisingly nice not having a trailer behind you all the time.


lol probably a favorite lunch spot for most of us...Thanks for the info on the ramp. I was looking into installing one on my truck, but I don't think it will work for me with a short bed, but looked like a really good idea.

Now, if I could just get some signed plow contracts back, I'd be much happier today:crying:


----------



## asps4u

grassmaster06;811230 said:


> this flyer is from mikes best snow plowing and also northstar plowing which is ultimately a company called the snow guys .these people are bad news and still owe me lots of $ from last winter they put lawn signs all over all over the place for plow subs 75$ per hour worst experience of my life .i had 2 trucks plowing around 125+houses per snow event ,they paid at first and then owed me almost 12000 within a 3 week period .and if they do pay u ,well its almost that time of the year again ,and they still owe me 1500.


I talked to these guys about subbing for them, and they made it sound great. I thought about when things sound too good to be true, and now I see this. Thanks for the info...Don't want to get burned, sorry you did. Hope it works out for you getting your money...eventually :waving:


----------



## axl

Hey guys,

been a while since ive posted, just wanting to pick your brains. Im in the market for another v-box to go in the back of one of my 3/4ton trucks w/8ft bed. My question is if you were in the market what would you buy? I currently have a 2yd Salt Dogg, I am happy with it except when the salt is really wet it gets jammed up


----------



## lawnprolawns

axl;811765 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> been a while since ive posted, just wanting to pick your brains. Im in the market for another v-box to go in the back of one of my 3/4ton trucks w/8ft bed. My question is if you were in the market what would you buy? I currently have a 2yd Salt Dogg, I am happy with it except when the salt is really wet it gets jammed up


I was actually talking with Superior L&L today about this.. he suggested a Buyers SS/Gas unit.. said it'll get more salt down and throw it further than the elecs.

I was going to go with electric due to weight, but it just so happens that the 2500 I'm putting it in has beefed up springs, so it shouldn't be a problem.

I have no personal experience with V's..last year we put down about 60 tons of salt through a hitch-mount with 80LB bags.. HA!


----------



## grassmaster06

the snow guys also cut grass for there snow plowing customers ,anything under 1 acre and able to get a ztr on 18 $and then subs it for 13$lowballers .these guy should be rolling in the dough with almost 4000 customers,but one day in January i went to the other partners house for a route ,i was shocked 4 degrees outside no heat inside dog stuff everywhere dishes to the roof ,really nasty .these guys like snow but not the kind u plow .


----------



## lawnprolawns

I talked with one of them on the phone.. he sounded like a sleezeball. I immediately got a bad feeling.. Doesn't one live around 6 and Newburgh or something?


----------



## Plow Dude

I'm not really one to follow the Farmers Almanac but it predicts a bitterly cold, but dry winter for our region. It mentioned how the last two winters for us were bad, but this one is supposed to be below normal snow. What do you guys think? I don't think anyone can really predict what the heck is going to happen.


----------



## lawnprolawns

it's been done.. lol. I'll believe it.


----------



## axl

Lawnprolawns.....I agree about gas being more powerful, etc. It is pretty nice though having the poly hopper in the back of my truck during the end of fall clean-ups while im pulling my trailer around, ready to go just in case. Two guys can put it in and take it out easily. I used to have a 8ft Warren gas powered ss, it could sling some salt thats for sure, but it was nerve racking not knowing if it would start right up, a couple of times it flooded, etc. Thats why i switched to electric, flick a switch and it was ready to go....not that electric never has problems.


----------



## lawnprolawns

Blade runners?! I drive by you today. Nice looking trucks!

I also think I've seen one of yours parked along N. Territorial, is that home?


----------



## axl

N.Territorial....Thats not home, I cut the soccer field behind Our Lady of Good Council u may have seen me there. Where did u see me today?


----------



## lawnprolawns

Hm.. I cant remember. I was in Northville, South Lyon, and Commerce.. and Walled Lake.. and just about everywhere. It was on a road.


----------



## axl

If the truck was pulling a lawn trailer it was not me that is my bro with other truck, if it was an extended cab driving trailer free it was me


----------



## lawnprolawns

No trailer.. oh well. I cant remember. Lets stop filling up this forum with pointless nonsense. Lol


----------



## grassmaster06

lawnprolawns;811784 said:


> I talked with one of them on the phone.. he sounded like a sleezeball. I immediately got a bad feeling.. Doesn't one live around 6 and Newburgh or something?


yes he does and heat in the house


----------



## jeff52984

well im new here so figured I would say hi and of course already have a question. alittle about me ive been plowing for 6 years now and finally bought my own plow boss 8' straight for my 2500hd. so for the question have the mount wiring and blade but do not have a wiring diagram for where the wires go on my truck and so on.any help would be greatly appreciated. plus if anyone needs a good sub let me know thanks


----------



## Metro Lawn

Plow Dude;811803 said:


> I'm not really one to follow the Farmers Almanac but it predicts a bitterly cold, but dry winter for our region. It mentioned how the last two winters for us were bad, but this one is supposed to be below normal snow. What do you guys think? I don't think anyone can really predict what the heck is going to happen.


They also said we would have record breaking cold temps over labor day weekend and it was 80 degrees. I take it with a grain of salt.


----------



## Metro Lawn

axl;811765 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> been a while since ive posted, just wanting to pick your brains. Im in the market for another v-box to go in the back of one of my 3/4ton trucks w/8ft bed. My question is if you were in the market what would you buy? I currently have a 2yd Salt Dogg, I am happy with it except when the salt is really wet it gets jammed up


Have you considered a liquid unit? The savings over salt would pay for the unit plus you can use it in the summer too. It never hurts to have options when salt prices are so high.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/e...504065900&viewitem=&sspagename=STRK:MESELX:IT


----------



## lawnprolawns

jeff52984;811874 said:


> well im new here so figured I would say hi and of course already have a question. alittle about me ive been plowing for 6 years now and finally bought my own plow boss 8' straight for my 2500hd. so for the question have the mount wiring and blade but do not have a wiring diagram for where the wires go on my truck and so on.any help would be greatly appreciated. plus if anyone needs a good sub let me know thanks


Bossplows.com.


----------



## Luther

jeff52984;811874 said:


> well im new here so figured I would say hi and of course already have a question. alittle about me ive been plowing for 6 years now and finally bought my own plow boss 8' straight for my 2500hd. so for the question have the mount wiring and blade but do not have a wiring diagram for where the wires go on my truck and so on.any help would be greatly appreciated. plus if anyone needs a good sub let me know thanks


Google is your friend.

Get yourself to 10 posts so I can PM you.

Always looking for good guys to give work to. ussmileyflag


----------



## grassmaster06

im finally starting to get some call backs on proposals, hows everyone else doing on this


----------



## jeff52984

thanks tried boss website couldnt find anything nor on google. I really dont want to pay a shop $70 a hour to do it but never installed a plow either might try it later today. still have to finish the repainting of it im ocd and like nice stuff what can I say


----------



## Leisure Time LC

jeff52984;812044 said:


> thanks tried boss website couldnt find anything nor on google. I really dont want to pay a shop $70 a hour to do it but never installed a plow either might try it later today. still have to finish the repainting of it im ocd and like nice stuff what can I say


Call Commercial Lawnmower in Livonia. They do all my BOSS work and are reasonable.


----------



## jeff52984

thats where I have been going they are taking good care of me. But of course I keep running into problems now trying to figure out how to wire the headlights seeing as how the plug on harness is differnt than my truck


----------



## lawnprolawns

You need the right headlight adaptors.. those change from truck to truck. This should help out with installation and wiring.. I just put one on last month. Call me if you want .. 248 756 7201.

http://service.bossplow.com/Documents/stb03278.pdf

Also try the Boss forum, rather than this one. There might be more Boss people over there.


----------



## ChaseCreekSnow

jeff52984;812044 said:


> thanks tried boss website couldnt find anything nor on google. I really dont want to pay a shop $70 a hour to do it but never installed a plow either might try it later today. still have to finish the repainting of it im ocd and like nice stuff what can I say


I installed a western plow on my F 250. The wiring wasn't too bad,the frame mount i found was the worst part. Drilling through my truck frame sucked! If you can follow instructions you can install a plow...However, I have several years of mechanical experience so most jobs are not a big deal..I guess it depends how much your time is worth. my $ .02 Also, try centralpartswarehouse...they have "truck side kits" that give you all the wiring,mounts and diagrams that you will need if you dont have that stuff already.


----------



## JR Snow Removal

grassmaster06;812018 said:


> im finally starting to get some call backs on proposals, hows everyone else doing on this


5 new so far and all but one from last year (lost his house) and still more yet to here from really trying to get some more residential


----------



## jeff52984

just ordered the headlight adapters today those should be in next week so going to keep installing the wiring today think I have it covered found the wiring on boss website now that helped alot. So thanks and we will see how much fun this is to do on my own with no help


----------



## Superior L & L

Sorry for the LS people but i had to post it at the right place. Our newest plow/salt truck. Allison auto with a cat desiel. It has some power and turns way nicer than our 4500's.

let it snow!


----------



## magnatrac

Thats a nice looking truck !!! So is it actually a salt truck or is it going to be a liquid truck? Just curious I know you were alot of that last year.

, shaun


----------



## Superior L & L

For now this will be a salt truck. Its got central hydrolics so it will not be a huge cost. we are making one of the 4500's a liquid truck. We will have 3 salt truck and 2 liquid. Well thats the plan for now, but things change


----------



## lawnprolawns

Superior L & L;812874 said:


> For now this will be a salt truck. Its got central hydrolics so it will not be a huge cost. we are making one of the 4500's a liquid truck. We will have 3 salt truck and 2 liquid. Well thats the plan for now, but things change


Lol.. that's a big jump from the one liquid truck you were running last year. Aiming for a 30 minute de-ice route?

Speaking of liquid... just got back from Home Depot with some pipe and fittings-- Let the salt brine maker making begin! (Yes.. that does make sense.. just read it slow.. haha)

I just wish there was some snow around to test products with...


----------



## lawnprolawns

jeff52984;812704 said:


> just ordered the headlight adapters today those should be in next week so going to keep installing the wiring today think I have it covered found the wiring on boss website now that helped alot. So thanks and we will see how much fun this is to do on my own with no help


Shouldn't be too bad. I got some instructions with the mount that I bought off craigslist. Showed some good diagrams for holes, wiring, etc. I cant find an electronic version of that anywhere online. I'd let you use it but it's "truck-specific"


----------



## Superior L & L

lawnprolawns;812978 said:


> I just wish there was some snow around to test products with...


I had a sales rep in our office last week trying to sell us there liquid product. He gave me a bunch of samples and told me to try it out on some ice cubes! wtf


----------



## lawnprolawns

Superior L & L;813040 said:


> I had a sales rep in our office last week trying to sell us there liquid product. He gave me a bunch of samples and told me to try it out on some ice cubes! wtf


HA! Like that's a good test.. I made a snow maker a few years back.. maybe I could rent a semi-trailer fridge and try it in there.

Well. the brine maker worked I think. I need to get a good hydrometer to test the solution.. I dont think my taste buds are an accurate, but it sure does taste salty!

Tell your farmer friend to send a couple 1000 gallon tanks my way please.


----------



## jeff52984

well didnt get any wiring done yesterday spent the time painting the mount and installing and re painting the plow. Came out pretty good now we will just see how the por15 holds up. My buddy said just to throw it on the truck the way it was but I like to have clean and nice stuff, maybe I can post some pics if I find my camera just need 1 more boss sticker for the mount and done


----------



## Scenic Lawnscape

were is a good place to look for a used truck, besides craigslist,autotrader and car.com

I am looking for a 99 or newer 3/4 ton ext cab or crew cab prefer diesel Prefer with out plow, so I can get the plow I want

Some of the ones I have seen, i think the people are smoking drugs because they are trying to sell there truck for the amount they owe on there house LOL

I have seen 99 superduty's going for $12,000 + with 200,000 miles

If you know of anything let me know, I would also consider chevy or gmc gasser

I have seen a few I am going to go look at, but i know you guys might know of something

Thanks


----------



## Milwaukee

Agree
My Uncle try buy his old truck back. He sold for $11,000 to guy 5 years ago and that Guy want $13,000. It was 01 F250 V10 with 50,000 miles on it. 

He say screw it and I found 2000 F350 XLT diesel 7.3L that have 89,000 miles for $10,600. He bough it yesterday. 


Have you see lot old F250 or F350 with rot body for $3,000. Not worth that it should be $1,000 or less.


----------



## Scenic Lawnscape

Milwaukee;813167 said:


> Agree
> My Uncle try buy his old truck back. He sold for $11,000 to guy 5 years ago and that Guy want $13,000. It was 01 F250 V10 with 50,000 miles on it.
> 
> He say screw it and I found 2000 F350 XLT diesel 7.3L that have 89,000 miles for $10,600. He bough it yesterday.
> 
> Have you see lot old F250 or F350 with rot body for $3,000. Not worth that it should be $1,000 or less.


Dan

Did he buy from a car lot of a private person? where did he find out about it?


----------



## Milwaukee

Scenic Lawnscape;813174 said:


> Dan
> 
> Did he buy from a car lot of a private person? where did he find out about it?


He didn't find I found F350 for him after search for used trucks for few days. It private person. That owner want buy dually truck to tow his 37 foot 5 wheel camper.

I found F350 for him on craiglist.

http://detroit.craigslist.org/okl/cto/1365225172.html


----------



## Scenic Lawnscape

Milwaukee;813179 said:


> He didn't find I found F350 for him after search for used trucks for few days. It private person. That owner want buy dually truck to tow his 37 foot 5 wheel camper.
> 
> I found F350 for him on craiglist.
> 
> http://detroit.craigslist.org/okl/cto/1365225172.html


not 4x4 though


----------



## Metro Lawn

Rich, try www.auto-rv.com


----------



## Milwaukee

Scenic Lawnscape;813183 said:


> not 4x4 though


I know but price for this supposed to be $14,000 at KBB.

For 4wd we couldn't find one with low miles mostly are over 150,000 miles and worth $13,000 that have rusty.


----------



## lawnprolawns

This might not be a bad deal for someone that needs a large tank, and could use an extra trailer.. 1000 gallons.

1600 on CL.

http://detroit.craigslist.org/wyn/for/1390068648.html


----------



## Scenic Lawnscape

anyone near lansing?

There is a 99 f-250 crew cab with a boss v-blade for $8,000

I hate to drive there to find it a piece of junk

anyone that lives out there want to check it out for me ?? 

Rich


----------



## terrapro

lawnprolawns;813200 said:


> This might not be a bad deal for someone that needs a large tank, and could use an extra trailer.. 1000 gallons.
> 
> 1600 on CL.
> 
> http://detroit.craigslist.org/wyn/for/1390068648.html


LOL...you are looking for storage tanks also. I saw that one too but was thinking that trailer leaves much to be desired. Frame is very thin and why is it a deck over?

I will let you know if I find a line on good storage tanks. How big are you looking? Enough for your brine only? Or are you looking big enough for recieving 5000gal deliveries?


----------



## Superior L & L

Unless you find used tanks like i did, you should talk with Metro John. The ones he had were the best deal around that i could find


----------



## Superior L & L

lawnprolawns;812978 said:


> Lol.. that's a big jump from the one liquid truck you were running last year. Aiming for a 30 minute de-ice route?


We ran two salt trucks and one liquid truck last year. So we will be adding one of each (well thats the plan right now)
I try to keep salt routes at about 3-4 hours


----------



## lawnprolawns

terrapro;813247 said:


> LOL...you are looking for storage tanks also. I saw that one too but was thinking that trailer leaves much to be desired. Frame is very thin and why is it a deck over?
> 
> I will let you know if I find a line on good storage tanks. How big are you looking? Enough for your brine only? Or are you looking big enough for recieving 5000gal deliveries?


I'd like one or two 1000 gallon tanks. I think I might have good luck with salt brine. A very large contractor by us makes their own and I was extremely impressed with the results I saw last winter. If I can do the same I'll be happy.


----------



## terrapro

lawnprolawns;813360 said:


> I'd like one or two 1000 gallon tanks. I think I might have good luck with salt brine. A very large contractor by us makes their own and I was extremely impressed with the results I saw last winter. If I can do the same I'll be happy.


Any pics of your brine maker yet? Just salt brine or are you mixing cal chloride and the like in?

I will let you know what and if I come across anything.


----------



## Scenic Lawnscape

Scenic Lawnscape;813209 said:


> anyone near lansing?
> 
> There is a 99 f-250 crew cab with a boss v-blade for $8,000
> 
> I hate to drive there to find it a piece of junk
> 
> anyone that lives out there want to check it out for me ??
> 
> Rich


anyone???

Please


----------



## Metro Lawn

You guys looking for tanks. If you want to go out by Chicago and pick them up, I can get you made to order (color choice, fitting choice, ect.) 1650 gallon heavy duty poly tanks(good for liquids up to 16.5 pounds per gallon * remember water tanks are rated for 8 lbs per gallon and brines weigh between 10 & 12) for around $600 each. They weigh about 250 lbs empty and are around 8' diamete and about 5' high. Let me know. 3 of them will hold 5000 gallons if you fill them.


----------



## lawnprolawns

Metro Lawn;813390 said:


> You guys looking for tanks. If you want to go out by Chicago and pick them up, I can get you made to order (color choice, fitting choice, ect.) 1650 gallon heavy duty poly tanks(good for liquids up to 16.5 pounds per gallon * remember water tanks are rated for 8 lbs per gallon and brines weigh between 10 & 12) for around $600 each. They weigh about 250 lbs empty and are around 8' diamete and about 5' high. Let me know. 3 of them will hold 5000 gallons if you fill them.


Thanks for the info John. That seems like a real good price.. and a fun road trip!

Can you get them in a less-yellow color? more of a transparent white? Might take you up on that a little later.

Terrapro, here's a cell-phone pic of what I got at the moment. Nothing too fancy, sorry.

3/4" PVC is fresh water in, goes to the bottom, T's off, and mixes with the salt through 5 little holes. My home water pressure is 80 PSI, so it shoots out FAST!

1.5" PVC is recirculation pump. Inlet is about 1.5' down from the top of the tank, outlet is at the bottom. just want to run the water through the salt as much as possible.

Hanging from the PVC on top is a sump pump, to empty the brine into a storage tank. This takes the top 12" out at a time, making sure the recirc. pump always has water going through it.

On my way to HD real quick to get a ball valve for the 1.5"... that thing moves way too much water, but it was free, so I cant complain.

With some rough hydrometer readings, it looks like my salinity is well past 80%.. I think. I need to get a better hydrometer.


----------



## magnatrac

lawnprolawns;813060 said:


> HA! Like that's a good test.. I made a snow maker a few years back.. maybe I could rent a semi-trailer fridge and try it in there.
> 
> Well. the brine maker worked I think. I need to get a good hydrometer to test the solution.. I dont think my taste buds are an accurate, but it sure does taste salty!
> 
> Tell your farmer friend to send a couple 1000 gallon tanks my way please.


 Not to go off topic here but who's snow maker plans did you use? We have been making snow for years. We started with a home made one from plans ,then got 2 backyard blizzards, and have gone much bigger now !!!

, shaun


----------



## Metro Lawn

lawnprolawns;813413 said:


> Thanks for the info John. That seems like a real good price.. and a fun road trip!
> 
> Can you get them in a less-yellow color? more of a transparent white? Might take you up on that a little later.


Yes, you can get them made pretty much any way you want them except red (flammables only)


----------



## lawnprolawns

magnatrac;813535 said:


> Not to go off topic here but who's snow maker plans did you use? We have been making snow for years. We started with a home made one from plans ,then got 2 backyard blizzards, and have gone much bigger now !!!
> 
> , shaun


No plans really, used an electric pressure washer i got from HD on sale, and my air compressor. rigged the two together with a 2X4 and some zip ties, and I made snow. That was about 7 years ago.. I think if I tried now I could make some serious white!


----------



## ChaseCreekSnow

Not to get O.T but here is my first big truck,picked it up not too long ago...New CAT Diesel,freshened trans,fresh rubber,central hydro is good and the whole truck is not in too bad of shape for its age. No known problems,everything works! Desperately needs air fresheners!!!..its an 1982 L 8000.Owned by a family friend who used it to grade his road and plow it in the winter. Hasn't seen road salt in over 10 years. Basically stole it from him,lol. This will pretty much be a salt only truck, should be installing the hydro salter within a few weeks. Neighbors haven't complained about it.... yet...


----------



## lawnprolawns

Nice! I would like that to plow some subdivisions this winter..


----------



## ChaseCreekSnow

Whoa fellas,batten down the hatches...first taste of fall coming in tonight. 
And I can't wait to plow with this thing..got two new edges for the blade with the deal! i'll probably just do my road with it before the city trucks come through...which usually takes forever around here.


----------



## lawnprolawns

Yikes.. didn't look at the weather til you said that. Thunderstorms all night? That will make my landscape install a muddy mess tomorrow. The area is already super wet and shady. Oh well. Same as last Monday I guess.


----------



## terrapro

Nice truck chasecreek! Is it a 6yd bed? What is the weight on an L8000?


----------



## ChaseCreekSnow

terrapro;813814 said:


> Nice truck chasecreek! Is it a 6yd bed? What is the weight on an L8000?


Thanks! I figured the 3k price tag was right too. Definitely a 6 yard bed, looks like a plank could be dropped in up top to make it 7 yd ? The GVW on the truck is 31k, so I have no idea..heavy as hell! Im not taking the wheels off any time soon that's for sure.
I'm going to go take my cdl test soon, until then my brother has to drive it everywhere it needs to go...however it's going to get parked elsewhere today and most likely sit there for a while.I have to do maintenance etc on it.


----------



## ChaseCreekSnow

lawnprolawns;813719 said:


> Yikes.. didn't look at the weather til you said that. Thunderstorms all night? That will make my landscape install a muddy mess tomorrow. The area is already super wet and shady. Oh well. Same as last Monday I guess.


Catching up on paperwork today...and trying to find a front weight kit for my scag. Just installed my trac-vac(bought it on C.list.) and its a lil tipsy..Beats doing clean-ups with just a bagger. Today is looking a lot like fall.


----------



## TheXpress2002

So not to begin with the weather already but just a heads up that we have said good bye to the 70's this past week and we will be saying good bye to the 60's at the end of this week with temps dropping into the 50's beginning next Monday


----------



## asps4u

TheXpress2002;814076 said:


> So not to begin with the weather already but just a heads up that we have said good bye to the 70's this past week and we will be saying good bye to the 60's at the end of this week with temps dropping into the 50's beginning next Monday


But when's the white stuff going to start flying?


----------



## WMHLC

Anybody do work for B&L Landscaping, they called me today about a property they are looking for a sub on. The guy talked like he was good to work with, anybody work with them???


----------



## Mark Oomkes

TheXpress2002;814076 said:


> So not to begin with the weather already but just a heads up that we have said good bye to the 70's this past week and we will be saying good bye to the 60's at the end of this week with temps dropping into the 50's beginning next Monday


'Bout time, too warm for deer to be moving around much of late.  Hate sweating in a stand.


----------



## Metro Lawn

WMHLC;814087 said:


> Anybody do work for B&L Landscaping, they called me today about a property they are looking for a sub on. The guy talked like he was good to work with, anybody work with them???


Slow pay and cheap pricing. They pay about half what I would charge for a job, then they won't pay you until they gat paid. I feel if it is their customer, they should pay within 30 days and let them take the risk, not you.


----------



## Metro Lawn

asps4u;814083 said:


> But when's the white stuff going to start flying?


Wet Snow by Nov. 15th...rofl


----------



## lawnprolawns

Metro Lawn;814153 said:


> Wet Snow by Nov. 15th...rofl


Just 48 more days.


----------



## Scenic Lawnscape

WMHLC;814087 said:


> Anybody do work for B&L Landscaping, they called me today about a property they are looking for a sub on. The guy talked like he was good to work with, anybody work with them???


stay clear, they are trying to be the big dogs of the landscape world, but on a little dog operation

Who did you talk to? Kevin? That guy doesnt know his a** from a hole in the ground


----------



## Scenic Lawnscape

Metro Lawn;814153 said:


> Wet Snow by Nov. 15th...rofl


Dont say that I will be at deer camp


----------



## lawnprolawns

anything to do with B&L parking lot maint. or something in Taylor?


----------



## Leisure Time LC

Scenic Lawnscape;814162 said:


> Dont say that I will be at deer camp


Same here, No snow until December 1st


----------



## TheXpress2002

Metro Lawn;814153 said:


> Wet Snow by Nov. 15th...rofl


Honestly I wouldn't be suprised one bit


----------



## Metro Lawn

lawnprolawns;814163 said:


> anything to do with B&L parking lot maint. or something in Taylor?


No, B&L Landscaping is out of Oak Park


----------



## lawnprolawns

TheXpress2002;814174 said:


> Honestly I wouldn't be suprised one bit


On one hand that makes me happy, because I'm still young and stupid and I like snow plowing.

On the other hand, I hate the hassle of plowing, clean-ups, plowing, clean-ups.. and wet frozen leaves.


----------



## TheXpress2002

lawnprolawns;814187 said:


> On one hand that makes me happy, because I'm still young and stupid and I like snow plowing.
> 
> On the other hand, I hate the hassle of plowing, clean-ups, plowing, clean-ups.. and wet frozen leaves.


I have plans for Florida over Thanksgiving. I already have 80% of my sprinklers blown out. Daylilies and Hostas are getting cut back beginning next week, and those leaves better be on the ground by Halloween......lol


----------



## terrapro

A guy in the weather forum from Portage said the meterologist said they will have snow in October!

Honestly I want the money more than a deer so if I have to skip camp this year so be it.


----------



## Leisure Time LC

TheXpress2002;814198 said:


> I have plans for Florida over Thanksgiving. I already have 80% of my sprinklers blown out. Daylilies and Hostas are getting cut back beginning next week, and those leaves better be on the ground by Halloween......lol


If the weather stay's like this, that should not be a problem


----------



## Scenic Lawnscape

terrapro;814199 said:


> A guy in the weather forum from Portage said the meterologist said they will have snow in October!
> 
> Honestly I want the money more than a deer so if I have to skip camp this year so be it.


I agree, I would rather it snow. I can deer hunt when ever I want. Deer camp in Nov is more or less getting up north and hanging out with the guy's

My serious deer hunting is done in the thumb


----------



## magnatrac

Metro Lawn;814153 said:


> Wet Snow by Nov. 15th...rofl


 Let is snow let is snow !!! All of you guys that want to get a deer can save your gas money and come to my house a shoot one. It's about a ten yard shot from the roof of my house to the apple tree. My dog has chased them away every morning for the past week. They ate a bunch of my landscaping last winter so death to them !!!

, shaun


----------



## Scenic Lawnscape

magnatrac;814341 said:


> Let is snow let is snow !!! All of you guys that want to get a deer can save your gas money and come to my house a shoot one. It's about a ten yard shot from the roof of my house to the apple tree. My dog has chased them away every morning for the past week. They ate a bunch of my landscaping last winter so death to them !!!
> 
> , shaun


I have a bow and arrow and will travel


----------



## TheXpress2002

Leisure Time LC;814215 said:


> If the weather stay's like this, that should not be a problem


Its looks like the first hard freeze may come mid next week around Wednesday/Thursday


----------



## rm25x

All I can say is death to all mosquitoes! They have been horrible this year. 

Quick question about Hostas, I have some myself, how should I trim them back for the winter?
Thanks


----------



## TheXpress2002

rm25x;814764 said:


> All I can say is death to all mosquitoes! They have been horrible this year.
> 
> Quick question about Hostas, I have some myself, how should I trim them back for the winter?
> Thanks


I leave about 1/2 inch off the ground


----------



## terrapro

rm25x;814764 said:


> All I can say is death to all mosquitoes! They have been horrible this year.
> 
> Quick question about Hostas, I have some myself, how should I trim them back for the winter?
> Thanks


Cut them down..but since you didn't know that I wouldn't go testing your abilities on your customers houses if I was you.


----------



## rm25x

Don't worry not a service I offer. I only mow. 
Just bought the house and the prev owner installed them. Nice big plants though.


----------



## AndyTblc

I know this is a SE Michigan thread, but just thought I'd throw a hello out there from west michigan......


----------



## Mark Oomkes

AndyTblc;814849 said:


> I know this is a SE Michigan thread, but just thought I'd throw a hello out there from west michigan......


No worries, I've been hijacking it for several years.


----------



## firelwn82

magnatrac;814341 said:


> Let is snow let is snow !!! All of you guys that want to get a deer can save your gas money and come to my house a shoot one. It's about a ten yard shot from the roof of my house to the apple tree. My dog has chased them away every morning for the past week. They ate a bunch of my landscaping last winter so death to them !!! , shaun


Seriously??? The wife and I will be there in the am Oct 1. You don't mind us sitting on the roof while you guys sleep do you????


----------



## TheXpress2002

Mark Oomkes;814853 said:


> No worries, I've been hijacking it for several years.


I know. We have signed a petition here in the SE thread to start a SW thread. We have also started a U-Haul collection to move your stuff out when that happens. I mean really the only use you are to us is that the snow hits you first so you can let us know when it starts and when it stops.

Just kidding


----------



## firelwn82

TheXpress2002;814873 said:


> I know. We have signed a petition here in the SE thread to start a SW thread. We have also started a U-Haul collection to move your stuff out when that happens. I mean really the only use you are to us is that the snow hits you first so you can let us know when it starts and when it stops.
> 
> Just kidding


ha ha lmao.... Welcome back smart asses, good to see your still lurking in the crowd... ussmileyflag So express what's the line up my friend??? Whats your predictions??? Hoping its like last year cold, light and fluffy....


----------



## Mark Oomkes

TheXpress2002;814873 said:


> I know. We have signed a petition here in the SE thread to start a SW thread. We have also started a U-Haul collection to move your stuff out when that happens. I mean really the only use you are to us is that the snow hits you first so you can let us know when it starts and when it stops.
> 
> Just kidding


LMAO

I think?????


----------



## TheXpress2002

Mark Oomkes;814878 said:


> LMAO
> 
> I think?????


I am just giving you a hard time.


----------



## terrapro

TheXpress2002;814873 said:


> I know. We have signed a petition here in the SE thread to start a SW thread. We have also started a U-Haul collection to move your stuff out when that happens. I mean really the only use you are to us is that the snow hits you first so you can let us know when it starts and when it stops.
> 
> Just kidding


Technically you don't need them westerners at all, between SuperiorL&L & Runner, Tscape, And I we have you easterners covered. It might only be a 1/2hr to 1hr but we can still let you know when it is coming. It is us "middle easterners" that need them westerners.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

TheXpress2002;814948 said:


> I am just giving you a hard time.


I know, just messing with ya.



terrapro;814960 said:


> Technically you don't need them westerners at all, between SuperiorL&L & Runner, Tscape, And I we have you easterners covered. It might only be a 1/2hr to 1hr but we can still let you know when it is coming. It is us "middle easterners" that need them westerners.


----------



## lawnprolawns

terrapro;814960 said:


> Technically you don't need them westerners at all, between SuperiorL&L & Runner, Tscape, And I we have you easterners covered. It might only be a 1/2hr to 1hr but we can still let you know when it is coming. It is us "middle easterners" that need them westerners.


Pretty sure the middle east is a ways around the world. What would plowsite do without Mark though? Borrriinnggg. lol.


----------



## terrapro

Mark Oomkes;814963 said:


>





lawnprolawns;815084 said:


> Pretty sure the middle east is a ways around the world. What would plowsite do without Mark though? Borrriinnggg. lol.


No offense Mark, you are more than welcome here by me.

I was just saying us guys on the outskirts or the metro area can let the guys inside know when the snow is coming but you guys on the west side let us guys on the inside of the state know when the snow is coming.

:salute:


----------



## Superior L & L

WOW , im staying out of this one ..

I love everyone 

But i do look on here to see when the storms are ending on the west side


----------



## terrapro

Superior L & L;815386 said:


> WOW , im staying out of this one ..
> 
> I love everyone
> 
> But i do look on here to see when the storms are ending on the west side


Me too! I think my comment was not taken the way I meant it.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

You guys are taking me waaaaaaaaay too serious.


----------



## lawnprolawns

Shouldn't that be "way too seriously"?

Grammar police. Haha.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

lawnprolawns;815467 said:


> Shouldn't that be "way too seriously"?
> 
> Grammar police. Haha.


You shure it wudnt bee weigh two crusly?

Whew, that took some thinking.


----------



## Luther

AndyTblc;814849 said:


> I know this is a SE Michigan thread, but just thought I'd throw a hello out there from west michigan......


Hellooooooooo westerner!



TheXpress2002;814873 said:


> I know. We have signed a petition here in the SE thread to start a SW thread. We have also started a U-Haul collection to move your stuff out when that happens. I mean really the only use you are to us is that the snow hits you first so you can let us know when it starts and when it stops.


They've been bogarting the snow over there for years. Too many times it peters out once it gets near.

I happen to like the lake effect we get over here on the good side. Nice little manageable dusting's when no storms are present to keep the ball rolling.....unlike the sometimes relentless lake effect the westerners gets.


----------



## Tscape

lawnprolawns;815467 said:


> Shouldn't that be "way too seriously"?
> 
> Grammar police. Haha.


Yes! Serious is an adjective which would modify a noun. Seriously is an adverb (ly is your clue usually) which modifies the verb "to take". Never try to modify a verb with an adjective. It makes you sound like a hillbilly.


----------



## Luther

Turfscape LLC;815665 said:


> Yes! Serious is an adjective which would modify a noun. Seriously is an adverb (ly is your clue usually) which modifies the verb "to take". Never try to modify a verb with an adjective. It makes you sound like a hillbilly.


Yea.........ya'll should know verb adjectification just ain't right.


----------



## Tscape

TCLA;815687 said:


> Yea.........ya'll should know verb adjectification just ain't right.


Naw. It be stupid as awl heyll, see what I'm sayin'


----------



## magnatrac

Ok it's going to be effin cold tonight. Record lows in the upper 20's where I am at I am trying to decide if I feel like setting up a snow gun. I know it will melt tomorrow, but I have never made snow this early in the year. If the humidity stays as low as it is right now ( usually spikes at sun set) I could start making slush at 32 degrees. 


, shaun


----------



## eatonpaving

*ok guy's i need your help*

first off i am a sub, i worked for a landscape company last year and might again this year, my question is with three trucks,2 have salters with last years snow fall what kind of money should i have made, we did not make 40.000 for the year and i worked my ass off, i bet i ran 300 tons thru my salters, last year was my first year back at plowing and i took a guaranteed payment each month for one big lot and three smaller lots, once my lots were done my trucks would help them on the rest of their lots... so what should i have made....


----------



## terrapro

eatonpaving;815795 said:


> first off i am a sub, i worked for a landscape company last year and might again this year, my question is with three trucks,2 have salters with last years snow fall what kind of money should i have made, we did not make 40.000 for the year and i worked my ass off, i bet i ran 300 tons thru my salters, last year was my first year back at plowing and i took a guaranteed payment each month for one big lot and three smaller lots, once my lots were done my trucks would help them on the rest of their lots... so what should i have made....


I think 15K for a pickup with plow and 15-20K for a salter is a good year.

You were a sub though so take atleast 1/3 off that. Still your numbers are alittle low, but do you really want to deal with the customers, estimates, and phone calls?

I don't know I just ran the salt numbers and if you really did spread 300 tons on the light side you should have made $50-60,000...for just the salt! Thats at $90perton and $.10perLB profit(just minus materials).


----------



## eatonpaving

here's the deal, he wants me to take a guranteed payment per month for plowing and clearing the walks and salting the lot and walks....its a kohl's store. 125 car lot. now i get this payment if it snows or not....what should the payment be....


----------



## eatonpaving

terrapro;815805 said:


> I think 15K for a pickup with plow and 15-20K for a salter is a good year.
> 
> You were a sub though so take atleast 1/3 off that. Still your numbers are alittle low, but do you really want to deal with the customers, estimates, and phone calls?
> 
> I don't know I just ran the salt numbers and if you really did spread 300 tons on the light side you should have made $50-60,000...for just the salt! Thats at $90perton and $.10perLB profit(just minus materials).


i used his salt


----------



## eatonpaving

if i sub for someone and spread their salt what should i charge one ton dump with under tailgate salter


----------



## firelwn82

Hook it up Shaun make sure to get some pictures and send them to the news... ha ha that would be hilarious to see how many stations picked up on that and ran with it...


----------



## terrapro

firelwn82;815823 said:


> Hook it up Shaun make sure to get some pictures and send them to the news... ha ha that would be hilarious to see how many stations picked up on that and ran with it...


Did I miss something?

Randy, yes that was just for $.10-.09perLB. Would you of charged less than that...personally not me, thats my equipment getting wrecked not theirs.

I do not do hourly pay though so I don't really know, only flat rate here even for subbing.


----------



## firelwn82

magnatrac;815753 said:


> Ok it's going to be effin cold tonight. Record lows in the upper 20's where I am at I am trying to decide if I feel like setting up a snow gun. I know it will melt tomorrow, but I have never made snow this early in the year. If the humidity stays as low as it is right now ( usually spikes at sun set) I could start making slush at 32 degrees. , shaun


Sorry should of did this to begin with


----------



## terrapro

firelwn82;815841 said:


> Sorry should of did this to begin with


LOL..oh yeah, that would be cool to see some snow.

Hey does anyone know the best way to patch cement? My pad in the garage at home has some major holes in it and I am tired of hitting them with any wheeled object.


----------



## Superior L & L

eatonpaving;815795 said:


> first off i am a sub, i worked for a landscape company last year and might again this year, my question is with three trucks,2 have salters with last years snow fall what kind of money should i have made, we did not make 40.000 for the year and i worked my ass off, i bet i ran 300 tons thru my salters, last year was my first year back at plowing and i took a guaranteed payment each month for one big lot and three smaller lots, once my lots were done my trucks would help them on the rest of their lots... so what should i have made....


Well with out beating a dead horse. that number doesnt seam to bad to me. If it was $50 a hour thats 800 hours. over 3 people that if two guys just plowed they probably worked 15 -18 times for 8-10 hours per night at $20 per hour thats $5400. sat $80.00 per night per truck for gas thats another $1200.
That still leaves $33,000.0 for you to plow and salt for the season. sure maybe $3-4000 for repairs and another $1200 for gas in the salt/plow truck and your still at $28,000 for the season. 
Now this is assuming that you already have the insurance for the paving company thats over $9000 a month for dec, jan , feb we all know feb and march were pritty weak so, i would probably take the deal.

At least you just sit in bed and wait for the call to work. I have guys driving around at night waiting to see if we are going to work and make WAY WAY less than $300.00 per day wether you work or not.

Ok sorry for the rambling and im sure ive missed some stuff but if the check from this guy is good id probably be all over it


----------



## ProCutLawnCare

Predictions when our first plow will be this season?


----------



## lawnprolawns

November 18th at 4:03 am.


----------



## terrapro

ProCutLawnCare;816077 said:


> Predictions when our first plow will be this season?


November 12th

Hey ProCut is that your business name? There is a ProCut in my neck of the woods, where are you from?


----------



## Luther

eatonpaving;815822 said:


> if i sub for someone and spread their salt what should i charge one ton dump with under tailgate salter


Are you paid by how much you throw or by the hour?

You should be happy with around $80.00-90.00 per hour........it really can't carry more than 3 yards of product.


----------



## Superior L & L

ProCutLawnCare;816077 said:


> Predictions when our first plow will be this season?


sometime between november 15 and january 15th


----------



## Luther

ProCutLawnCare;816077 said:


> Predictions when our first plow will be this season?


December 17th.


----------



## Scenic Lawnscape

Superior L & L;816161 said:


> sometime between november 15 and january 15th


He that's a safe answer


----------



## firelwn82

terrapro;815848 said:


> Hey does anyone know the best way to patch cement? My pad in the garage at home has some major holes in it and I am tired of hitting them with any wheeled object.


Home Depot or Lowes. They make some leveling compound, thats worked pretty good for me. Or since its in the garage just clean out the hole and get some bags of quickcrete mix it up throw it in there and smooth it out. It will raise up a little bit so leave yourself some room to rise or it will be a hump when its dried.


----------



## firelwn82

Hopefully soon Nov.1 would be good. This year has sucked for anything to do with landscaping, mowing.... Anything to do with summer actually.... All though the beer went down smooth so not complaining to much about that......


----------



## AndyTblc

My guess would be between november 12th and november 23rd


----------



## asps4u

I'd say at the rate this weather is going? October 24th


----------



## TheXpress2002

November 17th


----------



## Luther

TheXpress2002;816442 said:


> November 17th


I hold you in high esteem Xman, however no way will our first plowable event be as early as November 17th.


----------



## terrapro

TheXpress2002;816442 said:


> November 17th


It is on the calender :salute:


----------



## AndyTblc

Ehh, that could be realistic for those who get a bunch of lake effect snow, but I don't think that is practical if you rely on everything BUT lake effect snow


----------



## Milwaukee

I vote Nov 14-20 for Alpena and Hubbard Lake.

In Detroit I vote after Dec 1


----------



## Luther

Lake effect would certainly count as long as it's a plowable event....doesn't have to be a "storm".

The specific area of our speculation really hasn't been defined. 

I have a hard time believing the Wayne, Oakland and Macomb areas will receive a plowable event in the middle of November.....but that's just my opinion. I'm just guessing like everyone else. Maybe Xpress is referring to another area in Michigan, or maybe he's referring to Livonia......don't know.

What we do know is he's been a phenom in this arena.


----------



## AndyTblc

Last winter I had 23 plowable events and most was due to lake effect snow, but we still had a number of storms


----------



## smoore45

I could see the 17th as the first salting maybe.


----------



## jeff52984

I know its off subject but im excited I can now say im ready for snow. Mounted all the brackets the other day but didnt have lights so today picked up the new plow lights and head light harness and just finished installing all of it. So only thing left is light bar or strobe lights still undecided on which route. Just thought I would share even though im sure no body really cares lol


----------



## ChaseCreekSnow

Does anyone here know how to install a hydraulic tailgate salter? I think i will handle putting it on my new rig...if anyone can lend a few pointers,possibly let me take a look at one of their rigs, would be most appreciated...Would also need a list of materials etc..HELP! 

And all this talk of snow?! No thanks just yet gents, I just put my trac vac on a couple days ago to test it out...No snow of any kind till after thanksgiving please! Although the thick frost on my grass this morning did kinda remind me of snow.xysport


----------



## AndyTblc

Does anyone know where there is a store I can physically go to and check out strobes and flashers in the grand rapids area?


----------



## Superior L & L

ChaseCreekSnow;816798 said:


> Does anyone here know how to install a hydraulic tailgate salter? I think i will handle putting it on my new rig...if anyone can lend a few pointers,possibly let me take a look at one of their rigs, would be most appreciated...Would also need a list of materials etc..HELP!
> 
> And all this talk of snow?! No thanks just yet gents, I just put my trac vac on a couple days ago to test it out...No snow of any kind till after thanksgiving please! Although the thick frost on my grass this morning did kinda remind me of snow.xysport


If your truck already has central hydraulics then its not as challenging. But if not i would walk away from that job. Pay someone to do it and go mow lawns/landcape a house. You do what your good at and let them do the same.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

TCLA;816458 said:


> I hold you in high esteem Xman, however no way will our first plowable event be as early as November 17th.


How long have you been in the snow business?

My dad keeps going back to when he started plowing back in the early 60's. They had several winters start off in early, early Nov with double digit snowfalls.

I know with El Nino and all the BS that Al Bore is spewing, this is impossible, but you never know.

We had our first frost yesterday morning--pretty cold sitting in a tree--which makes it about a week and half\2 weeks earlier than normal. And much earlier than the last several years.

Anyone remember that crappy Thanksgiving Day storm a few years back?


----------



## Luther

ChaseCreekSnow;816798 said:


> Does anyone here know how to install a hydraulic tailgate salter? I think i will handle putting it on my new rig...if anyone can lend a few pointers,possibly let me take a look at one of their rigs, would be most appreciated...Would also need a list of materials etc..HELP!
> 
> And all this talk of snow?! No thanks just yet gents, I just put my trac vac on a couple days ago to test it out...No snow of any kind till after thanksgiving please! Although the thick frost on my grass this morning did kinda remind me of snow.xysport


Come by anytime ChaseCreek, just give me a heads up. We have a few different flavors you can look at, and the advice will be solid.


----------



## Scenic Lawnscape

Mark Oomkes;816909 said:


> How long have you been in the snow business?
> 
> My dad keeps going back to when he started plowing back in the early 60's. They had several winters start off in early, early Nov with double digit snowfalls.
> 
> I know with El Nino and all the BS that Al Bore is spewing, this is impossible, but you never know.
> 
> We had our first frost yesterday morning--pretty cold sitting in a tree--which makes it about a week and half\2 weeks earlier than normal. And much earlier than the last several years.
> 
> Anyone remember that crappy Thanksgiving Day storm a few years back?


Mark

2 year ago I was in a tree and it was 86 deg on the 1st, but 5 years ago on the day before turkey day it was snow,ice and lots of wind

So you never know


----------



## Luther

Mark Oomkes;816909 said:


> How long have you been in the snow business?
> 
> I sleep in a Holiday Inn, and I have over 600 posts.
> 
> 17 years with this company, 12 with another.....property management in between ~ this isn't my first rodeo.
> 
> My dad keeps going back to when he started plowing back in the early 60's. They had several winters start off in early, early Nov with double digit snowfalls.
> 
> I know with El Nino and all the BS that Al Bore is spewing, this is impossible, but you never know.
> 
> We had our first frost yesterday morning--pretty cold sitting in a tree--which makes it about a week and half\2 weeks earlier than normal. And much earlier than the last several years.
> 
> Anyone remember that crappy Thanksgiving Day storm a few years back?
> 
> Yes sir.


I didn't think we were talking about history. That was just a date I yanked from my gut for this year.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

TCLA;816925 said:


> I didn't think we were talking about history. That was just a date I yanked from my gut for this year.


I was just wondering how far back you went, you know, if you were as old as me, maybe even older. 

It has been a long, long time since we've had an early winter. Some early storms that melted off, but no humdingers in the first week or so. I think that might hurt a lot of the newbies\lowballers more than anything else. Caught with their pants down thinking they have until Dec 15 for fall cleanups, etc.

This one goes back to the early 90's. We have our equipment ready to go--not 100%--by Nov 1 99% of the time. We were doing cleanups on a Friday, it started raining so we headed back in. Forecast IIRC was rain changing to snow, so we mounted plows on the trucks that didn't have them. Rained all the way til Saturday night when it changed to snow, by midnight we had about 5-6" of snow. Went out, plowed everything, done by about 7ish. Found out the next day that one of the larger companies in town called all their guys in at 5AM Sunday to start mounting plows, salters, etc. Even had to call the owners of the gas station they used to gas up their trucks.

This was mid Nov, don't remember the actual date. And it was sunny all day Sunday.  i think they finished up sometime early Monday AM.


----------



## Luther

Scenic Lawnscape;816922 said:


> Mark
> 
> 2 year ago I was in a tree and it was 86 deg on the 1st, but 5 years ago on the day before turkey day it was snow,ice and lots of wind
> 
> So you never know


I got married on November 28th many moons ago and it was sunny and 70 degrees.

You never know around here when it's going to turn.


----------



## grassmaster06

does anyone know where i can get a good controller and wiring harness for my truckcraft insert spreader ,i have the original one but it look looks to hard to fix in a storm and i here they a not to reliable


----------



## flykelley

grassmaster06;816988 said:


> does anyone know where i can get a good controller and wiring harness for my truckcraft insert spreader ,i have the original one but it look looks to hard to fix in a storm and i here they a not to reliable


Grassmaster call Bob down at Karrier Company in Ohio, if he doesn't have one he can make you one, guy is a contro;;er and wiring harness wizard. He can be slow though so order early.

Regards Mike


----------



## axl

just lookin for some input, I put a bid in on big condo complex and I was just wondering if you guys ever call to find out where they are in the process so to speak, did you get the job, someone else get the job, if not can you let me know y so I can learn from my mistake, etc


----------



## Metro Lawn

grassmaster06;816988 said:


> does anyone know where i can get a good controller and wiring harness for my truckcraft insert spreader ,i have the original one but it look looks to hard to fix in a storm and i here they a not to reliable


When we had one without a control box, we just used 2 standard control boxes from a regular tailgate spreader. One to control the auger and one for the spinner. Can get those used pretty cheap or new for just over $125 at Angelo's


----------



## terrapro

axl;817028 said:


> just lookin for some input, I put a bid in on big condo complex and I was just wondering if you guys ever call to find out where they are in the process so to speak, did you get the job, someone else get the job, if not can you let me know y so I can learn from my mistake, etc


Sure, you need the cahoneys to do it though. Sometimes it takes some research to find out who you need to deal with but that is part of the job. Just call and ask for the property manager and ask what is going on and if you can do anything to speed up the process.


----------



## ChaseCreekSnow

Superior L & L;816896 said:


> If your truck already has central hydraulics then its not as challenging. But if not i would walk away from that job. Pay someone to do it and go mow lawns/landcape a house. You do what your good at and let them do the same.


The truck already is set up with central hydro, its driven right off the crankshaft. It already has a belly blade,and a dump box...there is one plugged port on the distribution/control block..just need to take a look at another setup, maybe get a few tips?


----------



## ChaseCreekSnow

TCLA;816912 said:


> Come by anytime ChaseCreek, just give me a heads up. We have a few different flavors you can look at, and the advice will be solid.


Ahhh just read this post! Seeing as I want to purchase one from you guys, I will definitely come take a look when i bring my truck by....im having the brakes done on it next week...i blew a wheel cylinder :realmad: Too big of a rig to handle it myself so i called a mobile repair guy my dad knows from his truckin' days.


----------



## Leisure Time LC

axl;817028 said:


> just lookin for some input, I put a bid in on big condo complex and I was just wondering if you guys ever call to find out where they are in the process so to speak, did you get the job, someone else get the job, if not can you let me know y so I can learn from my mistake, etc


Most of the Condo Associations I deal with have outside Management Companies that over see Bids and Contractors. I just bid 25 different Complex's by the same management Company, I will start calling them next week for some information on the decisions


----------



## grassmaster06

Metro Lawn;817033 said:


> When we had one without a control box, we just used 2 standard control boxes from a regular tailgate spreader. One to control the auger and one for the spinner. Can get those used pretty cheap or new for just over $125 at Angelo's


so maybe a buyers v box controller and harness should work ok, i looked into the omega by karreir and its around $1150 for a controller and harness kind of pricey but supposed to be very reliable


----------



## firelwn82

*Driveway stakes*

Where are you guys getting your stakes from??? Just trying to find some other places to compare


----------



## flykelley

Hi Guys
Looking for a older jeep to plow driveways with. If anybody has one let me know.

Thanks Mike


----------



## lawnprolawns

firelwn82;817150 said:


> Where are you guys getting your stakes from??? Just trying to find some other places to compare


Angelos, hands down!

They're 4' stakes for $0.45 each, grab a handful and cut them in half with a chop saw, and you get nice 2', orange fiberglass stakes. I have almost all of mine from last year that can be reused, except for the ones I plowed over..


----------



## firelwn82

lawnprolawns;817213 said:


> Angelos, hands down!
> 
> They're 4' stakes for $0.45 each, grab a handful and cut them in half with a chop saw, and you get nice 2', orange fiberglass stakes. I have almost all of mine from last year that can be reused, except for the ones I plowed over..


I'm pretty sure thats where I got them last year. I just wondered if there were other cheaper places. But I doubt it


----------



## AndyTblc

firelwn82;817150 said:


> Where are you guys getting your stakes from??? Just trying to find some other places to compare


3 years ago when I graduated high school, I was work study for the wood shop and they had a bunch of 2-3 foot pieces laying around, and I asked him if I could take them and make some stakes, so I took some 2x4's and cut them down to 1x1's and then at the bottom I cut 2- 45 degree angles on the bottom and painted them on top. They work great, I can hammer them down 5 or 6 inches, that way when I push snow to the sides they won't bend over like the regular stakes or driveway reflectors, which I use also. And they break and can only get them down so far if the ground is already frozen on the surface, with the wooden stakes I can hammer them down.


----------



## lawnprolawns

AndyTblc;817235 said:


> 3 years ago when I graduated high school, I was work study for the wood shop and they had a bunch of 2-3 foot pieces laying around, and I asked him if I could take them and make some stakes, so I took some 2x4's and cut them down to 1x1's and then at the bottom I cut 2- 45 degree angles on the bottom and painted them on top. They work great, I can hammer them down 5 or 6 inches, that way when I push snow to the sides they won't bend over like the regular stakes or driveway reflectors, which I use also. And they break and can only get them down so far if the ground is already frozen on the surface, with the wooden stakes I can hammer them down.


Sounds nice, though I used almost 500 stakes last year.. I would hate to make that many. Once you cut the fiberglass ones from Angelos you can actually hammer them into pretty hard ground. I didn't run into any issues.. no bending either.


----------



## Superior L & L

J Thomas only place to ny them by the case load!


----------



## lawnprolawns

Hm didn't think of them. They're right down the road from me. Paul, any idea on prices?

Edit.. just looked online.. The 26" stakes are still $0.37 when you buy 500 plus, about $0.10 more than you pay per stake if you cut the Angelo's stakes in half. There's more colors available though from J Thomas.. lol.


----------



## JR Snow Removal

I use angelos for a bunch of stuff but still waiting on a contoller i order a month ago guess i was a little early still not in stock. I wish they carried boss parts too


----------



## ProCutLawnCare

Mark Oomkes whats your answer to my poll (first day we plow this season)? Oomkes is the closest company to us on this forum as far as i can tell!


----------



## Superior L & L

lawnprolawns;817303 said:


> Hm didn't think of them. They're right down the road from me. Paul, any idea on prices?
> 
> Edit.. just looked online.. The 26" stakes are still $0.37 when you buy 500 plus, about $0.10 more than you pay per stake if you cut the Angelo's stakes in half. There's more colors available though from J Thomas.. lol.


I mean id rather pay the extra 10 cents not to cut them down, have red & white swirled colors and when you plow over them they spring back up.


----------



## lawnprolawns

you dont like toxic dust floating around and filling your lungs, and the shop smelling like burnt fiberglass for a week?

cant blame you. 

I'm cheap.


----------



## Superior L & L

Leisure Time LC;817103 said:


> Most of the Condo Associations I deal with have outside Management Companies that over see Bids and Contractors. I just bid 25 different Complex's by the same management Company, I will start calling them next week for some information on the decisions


Wouldnt that be a "interesting "call con-grate's Mr. Leisure time we are awarding you all 25 locations. Oh and its going to snow in 1 week :crying::crying:

I try and stay away from condo's. Two many "manager/owner" that know everything. Plus most dont take large amounts of salt

I prefer to be a salt apply-er not snow plower!!!


----------



## AndyTblc

lawnprolawns;817298 said:


> Sounds nice, though I used almost 500 stakes last year.. I would hate to make that many. Once you cut the fiberglass ones from Angelos you can actually hammer them into pretty hard ground. I didn't run into any issues.. no bending either.


Oh boy, Uhh, I don't use that many, as I don't stake all my drives that I do.


----------



## Metro Lawn

My 25th season of plowing and I have never used a marking stake yet. Before you ask, no I have never broken a curb or torn up the lawn. It's like training wheels for some, I guess. rofl


----------



## firelwn82

Metro Lawn;817669 said:


> My 25th season of plowing and I have never used a marking stake yet. Before you ask, no I have never broken a curb or torn up the lawn. It's like training wheels for some, I guess. rofl


I didn't when I first started but I do now. Gives people the extra happy feeling that I'm not going to be busting ass through there drive or parking lot and busting it all up. Just keeps them happier, well sometimes anyways... lmao


----------



## CJSLAWNSERVICE

Met with my insurance agent and got the plow insurance squared away..... yikes!


----------



## Luther

Metro Lawn;817669 said:


> My 25th season of plowing and I have never used a marking stake yet. Before you ask, no I have never broken a curb or torn up the lawn. It's like training wheels for some, I guess. rofl


You must be joking


----------



## procut

Metro Lawn;817669 said:


> My 25th season of plowing and I have never used a marking stake yet. Before you ask, no I have never broken a curb or torn up the lawn. It's like training wheels for some, I guess. rofl


My thoughts exactly. I'm going into my 6th year of plowing and never saw the value in stakes.


----------



## Metro Lawn

procut;817733 said:


> My thoughts exactly. I'm going into my 6th year of plowing and never saw the value in stakes.


I have always had my drivers survey each site they will be plowing before the snow ever flies. Some make notes, take pictures, use satellite images, ect. No stakes!. Maybe I could end up in the Top 100 if I charged for staking properties... rofl Just yanking your chain Troy.


----------



## Luther

Metro Lawn;817747 said:


> I have always had my drivers survey each site they will be plowing before the snow ever flies. Some make notes, take pictures, use satellite images, ect. No stakes!. Maybe I could end up in the Top 100 if I charged for staking properties... rofl Just yanking your chain Troy.


I knew you must to be joking.....and no this isn't Troy.


----------



## Metro Lawn

TCLA;817756 said:


> I knew you must to be joking.....and no this isn't Troy.


Not Joking about the stakes. I assumed it was from the name. My bad.


----------



## Luther

Metro Lawn;817757 said:


> Not Joking about the stakes. I assumed it was from the name. My bad.


No bad......you are correct about the company.

Sorry, I am not buying that you or anyone in your company has never done plow damage before.


----------



## Luther

Metro Lawn;817747 said:


> Maybe I could end up in the Top 100 if I charged for staking properties... rofl


No charge for staking, or safety signs.


----------



## Superior L & L

John, while im not saying your crazy, your crazy! Maybe some straight one car drives straight from the road to there garage but come on. I lived in the same house 7 years with a circle drive and i would hit grass every time i plowed on seasons i didnt stake. And this was the same drive i drove up 10 times a day . 

While i personally dont charge for stakes i think it just all apart of the package. Stakes in the fall, free lawn repair in the spring.


----------



## Superior L & L

TCLA;817771 said:


> No charge for staking, or safety signs.


Jim, do you guys use a lot of safety signs? Im sure it helps with slip and fall "issues"


----------



## Metro Lawn

TCLA;817762 said:


> No bad......you are correct about the company.
> 
> Sorry, I am not buying that you or anyone in your company has never done plow damage before.


If they have done it, it never came back to me from the property owner. I did have a sub take down a $10,000 light pole at Ford Field, but I dought stakes would have help that. You guys have to understand, the areas where we service are "old". Most have 8" curbs ect. Many of the new commercial locations are flush with the lawns and have no curbs. If I were doing those types of jobs I would prob. use them.


----------



## Luther

Superior L & L;817798 said:


> Jim, do you guys use a lot of safety signs? Im sure it helps with slip and fall "issues"


Yes. I would have to guess 200-400 signs maybe. They are reusable, sometimes actually stolen.

7,000-9,000 stakes would be about right.

It's a must have when dealing with slip & falls.


----------



## Luther

Metro Lawn;817802 said:


> If they have done it, it never came back to me from the property owner. I did have a sub take down a $10,000 light pole at Ford Field, but I dought stakes would have help that. You guys have to understand, the areas where we service are "old". Most have 8" curbs ect. Many of the new commercial locations are flush with the lawns and have no curbs. If I were doing those types of jobs I would prob. use them.


You're very fortunate.

A $25,000 pole was our most painful. Your normal run-of-the-mill poles are $3,500-6,000.

Yes, there are sites where no staking is needed what-so ever.


----------



## Metro Lawn

I like the idea of safety signs. Do you have a sample or what is on them?


----------



## Luther

Metro Lawn;817817 said:


> I like the idea of safety signs. Do you have a sample or what is on them?


I could post a pic of one Monday if you like.

I would highly recommend one of any flavor be used on a commercial site. Caution/ Danger/ any verbiage notifying the reader of icy or snowy conditions. I would never advertise on them though.....


----------



## Metro Lawn

TCLA;817820 said:


> I could post a pic of one Monday if you like.
> 
> I would highly recommend one of any flavor be used on a commercial site. Caution/ Danger/ any verbiage notifying the reader of icy or snowy conditions. I would never advertise on them though.....


Yeah, good idea. Please post one when you can. Thanks


----------



## firelwn82

CJSLAWNSERVICE;817714 said:


> Met with my insurance agent and got the plow insurance squared away..... yikes!


Um yeah pricey ay..... I can't believe how outrageous ins. is for the winter. Amazes me every year.


----------



## terrapro

firelwn82;817867 said:


> Um yeah pricey ay..... I can't believe how outrageous ins. is for the winter. Amazes me every year.


Mine is year round coverage with both auto and liability so I have never seen how much plowing insurance changes your policy. Is it alot?

I like the safety signs idea. I would also like to see what you are using if you could be so kind Jim.


----------



## lawnprolawns

Guys, PM me if you're looking for some great insurance. We met with a new guy that was recommended to us and he saved us a LOT of money, and we have MUCH MUCH better insurance now. He actually found a lot of loopholes in our old policy that could have screwed us should something have happened.


----------



## Leisure Time LC

lawnprolawns;817959 said:


> Guys, PM me if you're looking for some great insurance. We met with a new guy that was recommended to us and he saved us a LOT of money, and we have MUCH MUCH better insurance now. He actually found a lot of loopholes in our old policy that could have screwed us should something have happened.


Who are you using now Mike


----------



## Leisure Time LC

If Anyone is using liquid this year, Dan from Suburban Oil is selling Liquid Calcium Chloride . I used his stuff all last year and did not have any issues, and I will be using it again this year..


----------



## lawnprolawns

Leisure Time LC;817981 said:


> Who are you using now Mike


Agent's name is Brian Roose from Underwriter's Group in Novi. --- (248) 855 2600 X211---The actual insurance company is a landscaper specific company called Hortica. Brian is a nice guy and has like 20 letters after his name.. this guy knows his insurance!

Just so you know I'm not getting any kickbacks for referrals.. but let him know that Mike from Lawn Pro sent you if you do talk to him. I would highly recommend meeting with him. Previously I was telling all ya'll about Potter and Roose in Flint.. but.. well.. yeah. Nevermind that.


----------



## ChaseCreekSnow

lawnprolawns;818100 said:


> Agent's name is Brian Roose from Underwriter's Group in Novi. --- (248) 855 2600 X211---The actual insurance company is a landscaper specific company called Hortica. Brian is a nice guy and has like 20 letters after his name.. this guy knows his insurance!
> 
> Just so you know I'm not getting any kickbacks for referrals.. but let him know that Mike from Lawn Pro sent you if you do talk to him. I would highly recommend meeting with him. Previously I was telling all ya'll about Potter and Roose in Flint.. but.. well.. yeah. Nevermind that.


I also use underwriters group..Although I didnt know that they have a specific company that suites our needs...ill check into this..


----------



## Luther

HammerHead;818082 said:


> Sure hope we have a winter like last year. Looking forward to doing some serious pushing.


Welcome to the site HammerHead! :waving:

Are you sure you want to be called that? You won't be the first hammerhead on the scene as we already have a bunch of hammerheads here, but none that are self proclaimed.


----------



## terrapro

lawnprolawns;818100 said:


> :waving:.


Mike did you ever hear back from the chloride guy? I have not yet, just wondering if he gave you prices.


----------



## lawnprolawns

.25/gal for 5000 gals, includes all shipping etc.


----------



## Superior L & L

lawnprolawns;818412 said:


> .25/gal for 5000 gals, includes all shipping etc.


Is that Mike the Chloride guy or just some "chloide guy"


----------



## lawnprolawns

Mike from The Chloride Guy.


----------



## lawnprolawns

Anyone know where to get some decent asphalt millings/crushed asphalt? I'll need it delivered to Northville. Cheap is good. Parking lot is getting awfully muddy!


----------



## CJSLAWNSERVICE

Novi crushed concrete beck and grand river. Its concrete not asphalt but its the best I've got mike !


----------



## CJSLAWNSERVICE

I'd be happy to deliver it for you if your little trailer can't handle the weigh. Hahajk


----------



## lawnprolawns

haha you're funny. not. 



My truck will out-pull yours. My engine has 8 more valves and i bot better springs and axles! So, I'll be happy to pull your heavy trailer for you if your truck cant.


----------



## CJSLAWNSERVICE

Well my lawnmower is faster so ha beat that


----------



## lawnprolawns

not much, i run Bobcats, and they cut nicer. so ha beat that. 

or.. maybe you just dont know how to cut.. operator error.. 

just messing with you.


----------



## Leisure Time LC

CJSLAWNSERVICE;818652 said:


> Well my lawnmower is faster so ha beat that


I will run my Bad Boy against yours


----------



## brandonslc

*I will run my hustler super z against those...hey leisure u still deal with Gino at w*



Leisure Time LC;818709 said:


> I will run my Bad Boy against yours


I will run my hustler super z against those...hey leisure u still deal with Gino at westland?


----------



## Leisure Time LC

brandonslc;818728 said:


> I will run my hustler super z against those...hey leisure u still deal with Gino at westland?


Hell no !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I bought the one walkbehind from him and thats it, I will not buy ANYTHING from there again.


----------



## brandonslc

Leisure Time LC;818741 said:


> Hell no !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I bought the one walkbehind from him and thats it, I will not buy ANYTHING from there again.


Same here i bought 2 hustler super z's and a gravely ztr 34"....the super z's just got off of warranty and i already put 2 sets of pumps on each rider and they rebuilt both engines on them, and one already blew again! one machine has 700 hrs and the other has 1400. On top of that i have a 48" ztr toro that is 5 yrs old i had him put a new engine on it, it was suppose to be a 18 kohler whichj it had, he charged me for a 18 and put a 15 on it. I had one of my guys pick it up and i didn't notice it til a week later and he won't refund the difference.


----------



## Leisure Time LC

brandonslc;818748 said:


> Same here i bought 2 hustler super z's and a gravely ztr 34"....the super z's just got off of warranty and i already put 2 sets of pumps on each rider and they rebuilt both engines on them, and one already blew again! one machine has 700 hrs and the other has 1400. On top of that i have a 48" ztr toro that is 5 yrs old i had him put a new engine on it, it was suppose to be a 18 kohler whichj it had, he charged me for a 18 and put a 15 on it. I had one of my guys pick it up and i didn't notice it til a week later and he won't refund the difference.


I am suprised he is still in business. He does not take care of the LCO's. I was in there 3 years ago and he helped a homeowner at the counter with getting his blade sharpened and I was there first. Needless to say I left and never went back. I now deal with Wayne Lawn and Garden for my Gravely and Dixie stuff.

That sucks you have had the problems you have had with the Hustler's. I hear nothing but good things about those machines


----------



## axl

By any chance would those super Zs belong to Franks/MIB?


----------



## brandonslc

axl;818774 said:


> By any chance would those super Zs belong to Franks/MIB?


yes,u heard all about them?


----------



## brandonslc

waht do you guys think of the exmark lazers? I got a price yesterday for a lazer 60" out the door for $8,100 and a dfs bagger for $2,100.. Are the lazers top of the line?


----------



## Leisure Time LC

brandonslc;818782 said:


> waht do you guys think of the exmark lazers? I got a price yesterday for a lazer 60" out the door for $8,100 and a dfs bagger for $2,100.. Are the lazers top of the line?


Have you looked at the Bad Boy line up... I have an Exmark and it is a nice mower, but the only problem is service and parts. The closest dealer to me is Weingartz in Farmington Hills


----------



## axl

*Brandon*

Jimbo told me all about it


----------



## brandonslc

axl;818790 said:


> Jimbo told me all about it


No, i heard all about the bad boy mower, but never actually seen one. I seen exmark's all over and from what i have heard they are a good mower, but not to fast. There is a dealer in taylor on telegraph i went and seen, he also told me if there is a promblem that they will give us a free loaner for the first 2 years while they are under warranty.

Blade Runners and few post back you were talking about a big condo complex you bid on for snow you hear back yet? How you do?

How is everyone else doing for snow this year?


----------



## axl

Im gonna try to get the courage to call tomorrow so hopefully I will get good news


----------



## CJSLAWNSERVICE

axl;818809 said:


> Im gonna try to get the courage to call tomorrow so hopefully I will get good news


not if I can do anything about it ! lol just kidding I'm rooting for you!


----------



## axl

U might not wanna root for me, since I know ur so close I might be callin u when theres 10" on the ground....I will put that 9'2 V XT to work LOL....if i saw u plowing that place this winter I would get up to speed and try to slice ur truck in half with my MVP! LOL


----------



## brandonslc

axl;818821 said:


> U might not wanna root for me, since I know ur so close I might be callin u when theres 10" on the ground....I will put that 9'2 V XT to work LOL....if i saw u plowing that place this winter I would get up to speed and try to slice ur truck in half with my MVP! LOL


hey if you need any help this winter we have 6 loaders 7 trucks and a dump ready to go,,,and we might be selling salt to let me know if you are in a bind or what not


----------



## axl

If what Jimbo was tellin me about a couple big accounts u have u may not be able to help anybody...but if its true thats awesome!


----------



## Leisure Time LC

axl;818809 said:


> Im gonna try to get the courage to call tomorrow so hopefully I will get good news


Good Luck, Hope it works out for you


----------



## brandonslc

Well we have a few big accounts for winter, but more would be nice. We put out over 50 bids to condos and apartment complexes and we will know wat we have by this week...crossin our fingures. Good luck on yours though


----------



## Luther

Superior L & L;817798 said:


> Jim, do you guys use a lot of safety signs? Im sure it helps with slip and fall "issues"





Metro Lawn;817817 said:


> I like the idea of safety signs. Do you have a sample or what is on them?


Ours are 8 1/2" x 11". plastic sign with galvanized stand....pushes into the ground easily. You can put them into pots or planters on sidewalks where no turf exists. Ingresses to properties and/or buildings are where you want them. Reusable year after year. An effective way to notify the public even though winter conditions are open and obvious......they are expected to notice them. They won't prevent a litigious person from moving forward with a slip and fall, but they will certainly help you in your defense.


----------



## Metro Lawn

TCLA - thanks for posting the sign

Here are a few more pics of the freightliner I picked up last month. Just put the plow back on it. Still waiting for the large METRO decal for the blade.


----------



## JR Snow Removal

looks good, I really like the "American Owned and Operated" nice touch I might have to barrow that idea


----------



## eatonpaving

*Billygoat blower*

Bought new at commercial lawn last april, she has about 8 hrs on her, still under 5 year warranty .

Billygoat force 9, 
9 horse honda.

750.00 garden city

email me at [email protected]


----------



## brandonslc

eatonpaving;819426 said:


> Bought new at commercial lawn last april, she has about 8 hrs on her, still under 5 year warranty .
> 
> Billygoat force 9,
> 9 horse honda.
> 
> 750.00 garden city
> 
> email me at [email protected]


Hey i'm intrested in the billy goat blower, can you give me a call at (313) 304-6719,
Thanks,
Brandon


----------



## eatonpaving

I called,,,no answer


----------



## CJSLAWNSERVICE

TCLA.... congrats on your ranking .... # 18 very impressive on Snow Magizines top 100 contractors list for 2009 .


----------



## Luther

thank you sir.

Only need to add $91,000,000.00 in new biz this year to take over #1! 

_: : : :maybe I could start a wurthless thread and ask these nice people how to get there: : : :_


----------



## firelwn82

TCLA;819470 said:


> thank you sir.
> 
> Only need to add $91,000,000.00 in new biz this year to take over #1!
> _: : : :maybe I could start a wurthless thread and ask these nice people how to get there: : : :_


Hey they might just give you the business themselves..... NOT


----------



## eatonpaving

eatonpaving;819426 said:


> bought new at commercial lawn last april, she has about 8 hrs on her, still under 5 year warranty .
> 
> Billygoat force 9,
> 9 horse honda.
> 
> 750.00 garden city SOLD
> 
> email me at [email protected]


----------



## lawnprolawns

TCLA, 

i will give you all my business if you sub it back to be for 95%. Then you get the headache of making sure it gets done, and you might come out with like $5.00 a storm.


----------



## Superior L & L

lawnprolawns;819641 said:


> TCLA,
> 
> i will give you all my business if you sub it back to be for 95%. Then you get the headache of making sure it gets done, and you might come out with like $5.00 a storm.


I'll take that deal Mike. But you'll have to throw in a set of signs


----------



## lawnprolawns

Superior L & L;819741 said:


> I'll take that deal Mike. But you'll have to throw in a set of signs


Sorry.. I dont deal with people in Flint. Picasso hangs out up there.

Jim.. I'm going to need some signs this year! You never gave me any last year, and I was deeply hurt. Dave even asked where they were, and I said "Oh.. Jim didn't give me any"


----------



## Superior L & L

lawnprolawns;819746 said:


> Sorry.. I dont deal with people in Flint. Picasso hangs out up there.


WOW, WOW, WOW,lets not go there!!!! 

I here the last year Picasso plowed , he plowed down by you!!

(Superior Lawn & Landscape is working on "rebuilding" it relationship with said contractor. No harm was implied or expressed)


----------



## lawnprolawns

Hahahaaa.

Oh jeeze I love lawnsite/plowsite/fenton politics. 


rebuilding relationship? Good luck.


----------



## CJSLAWNSERVICE

so mike you wanna find me a spreader motor / wiring harness/ controller for a snow ex 575 spreader.... lol I picked up a hopper, hitch, and cover for a 575 spreader today as a trade for some stuff. figure I'll at least use the cover, and maby just maby I'll find somebody that needs a hopper, hitch, or cover.


----------



## TheXpress2002

Kinda funny that this weekend anyone north of Clare has a chance of seeing some flakes fly...........


----------



## terrapro

Superior L & L;819750 said:


> WOW, WOW, WOW,lets not go there!!!!
> 
> I here the last year Picasso plowed , he plowed down by you!!
> 
> (Superior Lawn & Landscape is working on "rebuilding" it relationship with said contractor. No harm was implied or expressed)


Yeah, lets not bring that stuff here. I rarely even visit lawnsite anymore, to much crap to wade through and soap opera stuff going on. It is like desperate housewives but for men.


----------



## Tscape

terrapro;820039 said:


> Yeah, lets not bring that stuff here. I rarely even visit lawnsite anymore, to much crap to wade through and soap opera stuff going on. It is like desperate housewives but for men.


I like to think of them as e-badasses. People who say things they would never say in person to you on the computer. Of course on the computer they'll tell you that they'd say anything to your face. That never happens though. When will they learn that it's easier to just be polite as you would in real life?


----------



## Luther

lawnprolawns;819746 said:


> Sorry.. I dont deal with people in Flint. Picasso hangs out up there.
> 
> Jim.. I'm going to need some signs this year! You never gave me any last year, and I was deeply hurt. Dave even asked where they were, and I said "Oh.. Jim didn't give me any"


You'll get over it. 

I would like nothing more than cover up that rolling billboard of yours. 

You came on late...may have been out of them. I'll make sure you and Sean (if he in fact exists) are good this year.


----------



## wilburn

I'm looking for a spreader chute for a 8' henderson salt spreader. Is there a place or company in this area that sells used plowing equipment?


----------



## CJSLAWNSERVICE

wanted!!!!!!
snow ex 575 spreader: 
Controller
Wiring Harness
Motor


----------



## terrapro

CJSLAWNSERVICE;820286 said:


> wanted!!!!!!
> snow ex 575 spreader:
> Controller
> Wiring Harness
> Motor


Someone is selling a snowex 500 for $500 1yr old but I can't remember. Wasn't his post here or was it at lawnsite. It was the guy that just got out of this stuff.


----------



## DJC

TheXpress2002;819912 said:


> Kinda funny that this weekend anyone north of Clare has a chance of seeing some flakes fly...........


I was just looking at that and here I am on vacation out in Maine!!!!


----------



## cgrappler135

*looking for a plow truck*

Anyone in the area selling a used plow truck? Im looking for a good back up for the winter. Well that is if my 83' dump truck sells!!! Thanks.


----------



## Leisure Time LC

Anyone Loooking for a Western or Fisher Tailgate spreader, both work and I have an extra motor. The fisher is missing the lid. There is no controllers


----------



## brookline

Looking for a used BOSS plow mount. Preferably for a 92-97 F250+ but will fabricate any Ford mount. I need this baby asap if anyone has one let me know.


----------



## JR Snow Removal

any of you guys SIMA members i was thinking about signing up and was looking to give someone in MI credit.:salute:


----------



## lawnprolawns

JR Snow Removal;821576 said:


> any of you guys SIMA members i was thinking about signing up and was looking to give someone in MI credit.:salute:


Probably Mark O and TCLA. Not really sure though..?


----------



## Bigmikesseasonal

*Contractor needed*

I need someone that plows and is reliable for two accounts one in Brighton and one in Howell! These accounts can be yours not a sub contract! Let me know if you may be interested & I will give you all the info. Both accounts are on Grandriver Ave.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

JR Snow Removal;821576 said:


> any of you guys SIMA members i was thinking about signing up and was looking to give someone in MI credit.:salute:


I'll admit it, I'm a *****, I'll take your referral. 



lawnprolawns;821619 said:


> Probably Mark O and TCLA. Not really sure though..?


TCLA got kicked out because of his smartass comments here on PS, he can't be used as a referral anymore. :laughing: :laughing:


----------



## Luther

Mark Oomkes;821739 said:


> I'll admit it, I'm a *****, I'll take your referral.
> 
> TCLA got kicked out because of his smartass comments here on PS, he can't be used as a referral anymore. :laughing:


I've been *framed*........I'm a victim of circumstance!!!  :realmad:


----------



## Luther

lawnprolawns;821619 said:


> Probably Mark O and TCLA. Not really sure though..?


You need to re-think your choices in the future *MR!*

I gave you a *HUGE* referral this morning on probable the biggest snow site you are bidding on!

In the future I may have to consider differently.......


----------



## Mark Oomkes

TCLA;821807 said:


> You need to re-think your choices in the future *MR!*
> 
> I gave you a *HUGE* referral this morning on probable the biggest snow site you are bidding on!
> 
> In the future I may have to consider differently.......


Get over yourself. :laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## Luther

Mark Oomkes;821815 said:


> Get over yourself. :laughing::laughing:


Seriously.....I could have easily told his prospect differently.......but I lied through my fake teeth and told her what a dependable, reliable and professional contractor he was and *highly* recommended that smart-aleck! 

I even overcame her concern about how young the lad is!

You owe me a beer lawnpro.......once your old enough to buy me one! :waving:


----------



## snowace

I am looking for contractors for flint and surrounding areas, if you are looking for some new accounts pm me your phone number and i will get back to you. 

Thanks Aaron


----------



## terrapro

Bigmikesseasonal;821727 said:


> I need someone that plows and is reliable for two accounts one in Brighton and one in Howell! These accounts can be yours not a sub contract! Let me know if you may be interested & I will give you all the info. Both accounts are on Grandriver Ave.


VERY interested!!! Call me or email (810)623-5169 or [email protected]


----------



## Mark Oomkes

TCLA;821825 said:


> Seriously.....I could have easily told his prospect differently.......but I lied through my fake teeth and told her what a dependable, reliable and professional contractor he was and *highly* recommended that smart-aleck!
> 
> I even overcame her concern about how young the lad is!
> 
> You owe me a beer lawnpro.......once your old enough to buy me one! :waving:


You're a good man. :salute:


----------



## ChaseCreekSnow

TCLA;821825 said:


> Seriously.....I could have easily told his prospect differently.......but I lied through my fake teeth and told her what a dependable, reliable and professional contractor he was and *highly* recommended that smart-aleck!
> 
> I even overcame her concern about how young the lad is!
> 
> You owe me a beer lawnpro.......once your old enough to buy me one! :waving:


LOL @ Mike! I borrowed an aerator from him this year, in exchange I asked him if he wanted a sixer of whatever he likes.. He told me " he doesn't drink" Come to find out mike is just a young buck and probably cant even get served across the bridge yet.. I am a somewhat young guy, but mike just took his training wheels off.


----------



## lawnprolawns

Maybe I (Sean) will stop by tomorrow and introduce myself and bring a six pack since I am old enough to buy, unlike Mike. Thanks for all of the great things that you said or did not say about us .. And by the way this year when you call and Mike is asleep and can not be woken, give me a call I will always answer!


----------



## lawnprolawns

TCLA;821825 said:


> Seriously.....I could have easily told his prospect differently.......but I lied through my fake teeth and told her what a dependable, reliable and professional contractor he was and *highly* recommended that smart-aleck!
> 
> I even overcame her concern about how young the lad is!
> 
> You owe me a beer lawnpro.......once your old enough to buy me one! :waving:


Wow.. look Jim.. Sean just posted! He's real! Needs to get his own user name though and stop confusing us all.

You didn't lie, you told the truth! Lol. I didn't even give them your phone number.. just said we worked for you.

What's your favorite beer Jim.. I'll make sure it happens.


----------



## M&S Property

lawnprolawns;822112 said:


> Wow.. look Jim.. Sean just posted! He's real! Needs to get his own user name though and stop confusing us all.


I guess that Mike can't handle one little post by someone else so now I am forced to create my own user name and create even more useless posts.


----------



## Bigmikesseasonal

terrapro;821844 said:


> VERY interested!!! Call me or email (810)623-5169 or [email protected]


Cole, I sent an email with that information you wanted! Good Luck


----------



## Superior L & L

lawnprolawns;822112 said:


> What's your favorite beer Jim.. I'll make sure it happens.


Colt 45 or Olde English. 
But make sure you get him the 40oz bottles. That way when he spills a bunch when he's plowing at least you still get to drink about 30oz of each bottle. (that always works best for me)


----------



## terrapro

Bigmikesseasonal;822151 said:


> Cole, I sent an email with that information you wanted! Good Luck


Thanks Mike,

I will be calling tomorrow!

...Why are there so many Mikes here on plowsite?


----------



## lawnprolawns

There is an over-abundance of Mikes. 

I work part time at a church doing video editing. There are 5 other Mikes in "Creative Arts" that work or volunteer there, doing sound and video. During one production, we were all in the same room at the same time, and someone walked in and said "Hey mike, come here"

Mass chaos. Hahaa


----------



## Superior L & L

snowace;821842 said:


> I am looking for contractors for flint and surrounding areas, if you are looking for some new accounts pm me your phone number and i will get back to you.
> 
> Thanks Aaron


If you have anything "bigger" i may have a couple of extra hours on a loader in the miller/linden rd areas.


----------



## flykelley

terrapro;822250 said:


> Thanks Mike,
> 
> I will be calling tomorrow!
> 
> ...Why are there so many Mikes here on plowsite?


 Im not sure.

Regards Mike


----------



## ChaseCreekSnow

No other Ryan's though...:waving:


----------



## lawnprolawns

Yuh huh! Xpress is a Ryan.


----------



## lawnprolawns

Superior L & L;822247 said:


> Colt 45 or Olde English.
> But make sure you get him the 40oz bottles. That way when he spills a bunch when he's plowing at least you still get to drink about 30oz of each bottle. (that always works best for me)


I dont think Jim plows snow anymore. I've been told he lays in bed with a bunch of cell phones telling people what to do.


----------



## Luther

Superior L & L;822247 said:


> Colt 45 or Olde English.
> But make sure you get him the 40oz bottles. That way when he spills a bunch when he's plowing at least you still get to drink about 30oz of each bottle. (that always works best for me)


That would be alcohol abuse.......Mark taught me never to spill a drop.



lawnprolawns;822437 said:


> I dont think Jim plows snow anymore. I've been told he lays in bed with a bunch of cell phones telling people what to do.


Actually I coordinate and dispatch everyone from a sandy beach far far away. Thank God for Nextels.


----------



## Superior L & L

Thank god for nextels and I-phones. !


----------



## Five Star Lawn Care LLC

wow things are busy over here allready.....well im here to stay, at least untill april 15th or so.


Oh and by the way everyone mikes partner Sean is real....i did meet him once

BUT Mike is an Audio/Visual guy so it could have just been a hollagram or something he created . :laughing::laughing:


Congrats to TCLA for being the Nations 18th Largest Snow Removal Contractor.....Let me just tell you guys that they would probably not even be on that list if it wasnt for the man that posts on this site. Congrats agian Jim


----------



## Leisure Time LC

Monday night SNOW flurries  (In the northern suburbs)


----------



## CJSLAWNSERVICE

what if it was 30 deg. out....... think of how much snow we would be getting!


----------



## lawnprolawns

TCLA;822534 said:


> That would be alcohol abuse.......Mark taught me never to spill a drop.
> 
> Actually I coordinate and dispatch everyone from a sandy beach far far away. Thank God for Nextels.


Must be Aruba, I think their only real law there is that you cant spill the beer.



Superior L & L;822537 said:


> Thank god for nextels and I-phones. !


I have neither. I'm old school.


----------



## Metro Lawn

lawnprolawns;822618 said:


> I have neither. I'm old school.


Yeah, I found a picture of your dispatcher... rofl


----------



## ChaseCreekSnow

lawnprolawns;822618 said:


> Must be Aruba, I think their only real law there is that you cant spill the beer.
> 
> I have neither. I'm old school.


Old school Mike.. Do you use smoke signals or carrier pigeons?


----------



## ChaseCreekSnow

Leisure Time LC;822557 said:


> Monday night SNOW flurries  (In the northern suburbs)


No Way!! How much time do you think we're going to have for clean-ups? If this weather continues i may stop cutting earlier in the season to get a head start..This sucks!


----------



## AndyTblc

Snow flurries in the forecast, monday and tuesday


----------



## Superior L & L

It better not be snowing. I'm heading for 
Mexico next week!


----------



## M&S Property

I guess old school to Mike is a cell phone, I guess that proves his age to everybody that has not met him...


----------



## terrapro

M&S Property;822920 said:


> I guess old school to Mike is a cell phone, I guess that proves his age to everybody that has not met him...


I think the majority of us know how old Mike is, it is not a big deal.


----------



## lawnprolawns

oh geeze. I meant I dont have an iphone or nextel yet. just playing. I am a die-hard Apple fan, and will soon have an iphone.


----------



## eatonpaving

*box plow for bobcat..*

i built a box plow for my 743 last year and it was to much, ir pushed great but the machine was over heating, it was built from a 9.6 western plow, new quick attach, and new hydro lines and couplers, i am going back to a bucket.....anybody need it.....randy


----------



## terrapro

lawnprolawns;823058 said:


> oh geeze. I meant I dont have an iphone or nextel yet.
> 
> Stop hatin!


No thats not what I meant.


----------



## lawnprolawns

Terrapro, I like your equipment list. How fast can you do 1/2 acre with a shovel? Lol

Just saw this from MGIA..

*Michigan Department of Agriculture Has Closed All Its Regional Offices. *
Lansing, Michigan - In a move to shave off approximately $600,000 from its budget, Michigan Department of Agriculture (MDA) Director Don Koivisto today announced the permanent closure of the department's regional offices located in Detroit, Escanaba, Grand Rapids, Lansing, Saginaw, St. Joseph, and Traverse City and its district office in Marquette. MDA will still continue to have field staff working around the state using their homes as an office base. The main difference is customers no longer have a brick and mortar location to go to for service.


----------



## terrapro

lawnprolawns;823087 said:


> Terrapro, I like your equipment list. How fast can you do 1/2 acre with a shovel? Lol


LOL, I think the whole showing off your equipment list is kind of funny. I thought maybe some guys might get a kick out of thinking all I have to work with is a shovel and some salt 

Actually I have been clocked at an acre an hour but my shovel is attached to my truck so it makes it easier.


----------



## terrapro

lawnprolawns;823087 said:


> *Michigan Department of Agriculture Has Closed All Its Regional Offices. *
> Lansing, Michigan - In a move to shave off approximately $600,000 from its budget, Michigan Department of Agriculture (MDA) Director Don Koivisto today announced the permanent closure of the department's regional offices located in Detroit, Escanaba, Grand Rapids, Lansing, Saginaw, St. Joseph, and Traverse City and its district office in Marquette. MDA will still continue to have field staff working around the state using their homes as an office base. The main difference is customers no longer have a brick and mortar location to go to for service.


Wow that sucks. I sent some stuff in a couple days ago and was wondering why I haven't heard back yet. Usually I will get an email back within a day.

This is B.S. I still say this is a direct attack on our industry because of what happened the last couple years with gathering at the capital to fight the "luxury service tax". :realmad:


----------



## Tscape

I say, "Good! Now cut more government!"


----------



## terrapro

Turfscape LLC;823998 said:


> I say, "Good! Now cut more government!"


Mike, (yes another Mike)...We really need to get on this. I am an avid listener of NPR and the guy that came on alot the last couple weeks..sorry I don't know his name off hand ...that said "they in Lansing need to tighten thir belts too, just like everyone is'. That is BS, they are not taking pay cuts or benefit deductions.

It makes me very mad!!! :realmad::realmad::realmad:


----------



## branhamt

*Downriver Sub Needed??*

Hello, I haven't been on in several years but have been lurking and reading. I have a few openings in my schedule due to the economy. Seems as there are alot of new low ballers this year. So to say the least I have lost a few bids. I am insured and dependable. Plowing since 2001. I would like to talk on the phone or in person if need be to confirm what I say. I do mostly South Field Rd South and West to Telegraph to Gibraltar Rd.

Green Thumb Lawn Service
Tom Branham


----------



## AndyTblc

xysport30 degrees this morning,,, it was a mighty cold morning this morning at the campground


----------



## magnatrac

AndyTblc;824849 said:


> xysport30 degrees this morning,,, it was a mighty cold morning this morning at the campground


 Mighty cold is right !!! I worked outside to day from 8 am till 4 this afternoon. My brother and i rebuilt a r/c track for a club at the st.clare county fair grounds. It was cold this morning but the wind that kicked up later in the day was even worse Working with clay after all of the rain we have had is near impossible Oh well just another day in michigan !!!

, shaun


----------



## brandonslc

Up north this weekend and i was caught in a few brief snow showers!!!!!


----------



## TheXpress2002

brandonslc;824971 said:


> Up north this weekend and i was caught in a few brief snow showers!!!!!


Pulled out the dock and the boat during flurries. We were trying to beat the front coming through and got caught. It was not a pleasant experience.


----------



## TheXpress2002

Posted earlier today from NWS.... The news we all wanted to hear....

NOUS43 KDTX 111425PNSDTXMIZ047>049-053>055-060>063-068>070-075-076-082-083-021600-PUBLIC INFORMATION STATEMENTNATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE DETROIT/PONTIAC MI1024 AM EDT SUN OCT 11 2009...FREEZE WARNINGS AND FROST ADVISORIES HAVE BEEN DISCONTINUED FORTHE SEASON FOR SOUTHEAST LOWER MICHIGAN...A WIDESPREAD KILLING FREEZE OCCURRED FOR MOST OF SOUTHEAST MICHIGANLAST NIGHT. LOCATIONS NORTH OF THE M-59 CORRIDOR SAW TEMPERATURESDROP SOLIDLY INTO THE MID AND UPPER 20S...WHILE LOCATIONS FROM METRODETROIT SOUTH RANGED FROM THE UPPER 20S TO LOW 30S.FOR MOST LOCATIONS...TEMPERATURES HAVE ALREADY DROPPED TO AROUND 30DEGREES ONCE OR TWICE THIS MONTH. ALTHOUGH A FEW LOCATIONS FROMDETROIT SOUTH TO THE OHIO BORDER MAY NOT HAVE RECORDED A HARD FREEZEYET...THE COMBINATION OF THESE TEMPERATURES AND CLIMATOLOGICALAVERAGE DATES FOR FREEZES AND KILLING FREEZES INDICATE THAT THEGROWING SEASON HAS EFFECTIVELY ENDED FOR SOUTHEAST MICHIGAN. THECLIMATOLOGICAL AVERAGE FOR FIRST FREEZE ACROSS SOUTHEAST MICHIGANRANGES FROM OCTOBER 10 TO AROUND OCTOBER 21.FREEZE WARNINGS AND FROST ADVISORIES WILL NO LONGER BE ISSUED FORSOUTHEAST MICHIGAN. THEY WILL RESUME IN THE SPRING OF 2010.


----------



## asps4u

TheXpress2002;824976 said:


> We were trying to beat the front coming through and got caught. It was not a pleasant experience.


Same here. Thought we had more time than we did. I guess wishful thinking for one last warm weekend cost us freezing our a**es off!


----------



## GreenAcresFert

Whats up everybody, long time no see. Was up to Houghton Lake over the weekend and got some prettty good snow fall on saturday. Hope everybody had a good "offseason", also hope Xpress is on his game as usual this winter. Makes things alot easier not having to keep up with the sleezball so called weathermen on the tube. Bryan


----------



## brandonslc

Does anyone know where I can get some rubber to put on the top of my snow plows to use as reflectors?


----------



## 24v6spd

brandonslc;826502 said:


> Does anyone know where I can get some rubber to put on the top of my snow plows to use as reflectors?


I used 1/4" conveyor belt with 1" thick rubber reinforcements spaced every 12". I got the materials at Welton Rubber Co. 10 mile rd. & Dequindre in Warren.


----------



## 24v6spd

I must have read your post wrong. Are you looking for rubber for deflectors or reflectors?


----------



## brookline

Does anyone wax there blade? I was just wondering if it would help the snow slide off easier or if it causes problems. Also I have a BOSS mount for a 99-2004 Super Duty I am looking to trade it for a 92-97 F250-350 mount.


----------



## Allor Outdoor

Hey Fella's
I have been looking into purchasing a 3000gal tank for liquid calcium chloride/salt brine, etc.
I found a company out in CA that has them for $599.00....the only problem is shipping! The cost to ship one to my office in Commerce Twp is 562.70, although they did say that they can load 6 per truck. I figured I would check to see if anyone else here is interested in purchasing a storage tank (doesn't need to be a 3000gal tank) to help me off-set some of the shipping costs. Here is the link to the company www.watertanks.com.
If you are at all interested please let me know [email protected]
Also, if anyone is in need to Mineral Well Brine (liquid CaCl2), in the Commerce Twp area, shoot me an email.
Thanks!


----------



## brookline

Allor Outdoor;826555 said:


> Hey Fella's
> I have been looking into purchasing a 3000gal tank for liquid calcium chloride/salt brine, etc.
> I found a company out in CA that has them for $599.00....the only problem is shipping! The cost to ship one to my office in Commerce Twp is 562.70, although they did say that they can load 6 per truck. I figured I would check to see if anyone else here is interested in purchasing a storage tank (doesn't need to be a 3000gal tank) to help me off-set some of the shipping costs. Here is the link to the company www.watertanks.com.
> If you are at all interested please let me know
> Also, if anyone is in need to Mineral Well Brine (liquid CaCl2), in the Commerce Twp area, shoot me an email.
> Thanks!


I think I saw a company on CL selling them for $299 out of Chicago are. Might want to check it out.


----------



## Luther

Allor Outdoor;826555 said:


> Hey Fella's
> I have been looking into purchasing a 3000gal tank for liquid calcium chloride/salt brine, etc.
> I found a company out in CA that has them for $599.00....the only problem is shipping! The cost to ship one to my office in Commerce Twp is 562.70, although they did say that they can load 6 per truck. I figured I would check to see if anyone else here is interested in purchasing a storage tank (doesn't need to be a 3000gal tank) to help me off-set some of the shipping costs. Here is the link to the company www.watertanks.com.
> If you are at all interested please let me know [email protected]
> Also, if anyone is in need to Mineral Well Brine (liquid CaCl2), in the Commerce Twp area, shoot me an email.
> Thanks!


PM sent......


----------



## TheXpress2002

brandonslc;826502 said:


> Does anyone know where I can get some rubber to put on the top of my snow plows to use as reflectors?


Wolverine Rental in AA has it and will cut it to length. Then go to a speciality store (Northside Hardware in Wayne) and get grade 8 bolts. The plow companies have gone to cheap bolts and the bolts are breaking off.


----------



## Leisure Time LC

TheXpress2002;826673 said:


> Wolverine Rental in AA has it and will cut it to length. Then go to a speciality store (Northside Hardware in Wayne) and get grade 8 bolts. The plow companies have gone to cheap bolts and the bolts are breaking off.


How expensive are they?


----------



## NordleJanker

TheXpress2002;826673 said:


> Wolverine Rental in AA has it and will cut it to length. Then go to a speciality store (Northside Hardware in Wayne) and get grade 8 bolts. The plow companies have gone to cheap bolts and the bolts are breaking off.


Nice call, I went up to Thiesers in South Lyon today and they tried to say $160 for their brand.....B.S. I'll go with your technique. Thanks


----------



## lawnprolawns

TheXpress2002;826673 said:


> Wolverine Rental in AA has it and will cut it to length. Then go to a speciality store (Northside Hardware in Wayne) and get grade 8 bolts. The plow companies have gone to cheap bolts and the bolts are breaking off.


Sorry, am I understanding this correctly? The bolts holding rubber snow deflector are breaking off?

I get my snow deflectors at Angelos. Something like $75 for rubber and mounting hardware.


----------



## brookline

Just went to Angelos yesterday. They had rubber and hardware for a BOSS straight blade for $90


----------



## grassmaster06

brookline;827060 said:


> Just went to Angelos yesterday. They had rubber and hardware for a BOSS straight blade for $90


did you see the price for a v plow,time to drill some holes in my new boss v


----------



## terrapro

What is that on the radar? Why that is snow!

Time to run out of the door and grind some work out fast this morning.


----------



## Luther

My DTN isn't detecting it.......but it is snowing here!!


----------



## TheXpress2002

lawnprolawns;827029 said:


> Sorry, am I understanding this correctly? The bolts holding rubber snow deflector are breaking off?
> 
> I get my snow deflectors at Angelos. Something like $75 for rubber and mounting hardware.


Yes, I had two of them break off last year. He told me I was not the first one to have this issue.


----------



## ChaseCreekSnow

TCLA;827217 said:


> My DTN isn't detecting it.......but it is snowing here!!


This is crazy talk. Thankfully it will warm up in a few days,I'm still cutting and haven't cut any plant material back yet.Only in Michigan!


----------



## wegotsalt

*not enough snow contracts*

Looking for sub work to fill out winter schedule
please call mike 734-645-8414


----------



## terrapro

Alright Xpress what is going on? Am I going to be mowing with the plow on tomorrow?

Anyone waking up at 2-3am tomorrow morning or tomorrow night? I probably will be. I don't have all my expected contracts in yet but enough to be on alert mode.


----------



## TheXpress2002

terrapro;827618 said:


> Alright Xpress what is going on? Am I going to be mowing with the plow on tomorrow?
> 
> Anyone waking up at 2-3am tomorrow morning or tomorrow night? I probably will be. I don't have all my expected contracts in yet but enough to be on alert mode.


There is no need to get up. Ground temps at White Lake NWS are still 44 degrees


----------



## terrapro

TheXpress2002;827696 said:


> There is no need to get up. Ground temps at White Lake NWS are still 44 degrees


Thanks alot Xpress for the response!

I have open 24hr accounts though so I think I will get up just to make sure. I don't need to lose jobs before the season even starts.


----------



## brookline

grassmaster06;827084 said:


> did you see the price for a v plow,time to drill some holes in my new boss v


universal snow deflector thermoplastic, 8" X 108" X 3/16" $69.99 Or
rubber one is 12" X 120" X 1/2" same price both cut to fit w/hardware


----------



## Endodb4

*Looking for sub work in Livingston County*

Looking for sub work in Livingston County. New truck will be ready to roll.

Dan,

[email protected]
248-821-4100


----------



## terrapro

Endodb4;827826 said:


> Looking for sub work in Livingston County. New truck will be ready to roll.
> 
> Dan,
> 
> [email protected]
> 248-821-4100


Hey Dan, PM with what equipment you have available now. I am not full yet but contracts are still coming in. Still trying to fill my route to the top.

Where are you willing to service? I might have some driveways you can take over.


----------



## ajslands

YAY ITS GOING TO SNOW THIS WEEK. I HOPE IT STICKS. time to make some realy good money by just sitting and driving the truck and listening to country music.. 99.5 fm.:bluebounc


----------



## Endodb4

terrapro;827838 said:


> Hey Dan, PM with what equipment you have available now. I am not full yet but contracts are still coming in. Still trying to fill my route to the top.
> 
> Where are you willing to service? I might have some driveways you can take over.


PMed ya, Dan


----------



## terrapro

Endodb4;827867 said:


> PMed ya, Dan


Hey Dan get up to 10 posts so you can use the PM function. They tend to be easier to keep track of and read compared to a visitor message. It isn't a problem using the visitor messeges, its just easier for me to catch the PM's.


----------



## brandonslc

Has anyone ever used a bobcat snowblower attachment? I am depending on either getting a 8' snowblower for it or another snowplow for it. Pros, Cons?


----------



## JR Snow Removal

Hey guys seen this site in the local paper stuff being auctioned off from a local school district heres a 12 foot pusher dont know what a good price is but check it out if you like http://www.publicsurplus.com/sms/all,mi/browse/cataucs?catid=17 some other stuff, some junk some ok


----------



## flykelley

Hey Michigan guys

1800lastbid.com There is a online auction that ends today at 5pm, it has a couple of pusher boxs, 3 buyers tailgate salters and 2 V boxs. Bids are pretty low right now and the stuff looks pretty nice. Hope this helps someone.

Regards Mike


----------



## flykelley

Hi Guys
The link didnt enable for some reason so here it is again. www.1800lastbid.com You need to click on the little box on the right side that says repocast.

Mike


----------



## GreenAcresFert

flykelley;828732 said:


> Hi Guys
> The link didnt enable for some reason so here it is again. www.1800lastbid.com You need to click on the little box on the right side that says repocast.
> 
> Mike


That site is sweet.....hard to believe some of pricing. Maybe the bidding goes crazy after 8:00


----------



## Mark Oomkes

GreenAcresFert;828757 said:


> That site is sweet.....hard to believe some of pricing. Maybe the bidding goes crazy after 8:00


Stuff has been going relatively cheap there this year. Sometimes it goes really high though.

I'm about 5 miles from their west location if anyone needs me to look at something, just PM me.

I also know about 99% of the people that work there and the owners.


----------



## flykelley

Mark Oomkes;828773 said:


> Stuff has been going relatively cheap there this year. Sometimes it goes really high though.
> 
> I'm about 5 miles from their west location if anyone needs me to look at something, just PM me.
> 
> I also know about 99% of the people that work there and the owners.


Hi Guys
Its like Mark says, sometimes the bidding is just too high. You have to live by this rule, figure out what you are willing to pay for a item and don't go any higher. If you win great if not move on to the next item. Mark good to know you are close by, sometimes I do want to bid on things but GR is too far to drive just to take a peek.

Regards Mike


----------



## GreenAcresFert

Mark Oomkes;828773 said:


> Stuff has been going relatively cheap there this year. Sometimes it goes really high though.
> 
> I'm about 5 miles from their west location if anyone needs me to look at something, just PM me.
> 
> I also know about 99% of the people that work there and the owners.


Hey Mark, if you have any knowledge about fork lifts, take a look at those on the site and tell me what you think is a good machine for a good price. Been needing one for a long time but they are usually through the roof., and my local lesco is merging to Ann Arbor so I'm going to start storing it myself and need a way to load it. Seems these ones are priced great. Let me know. Thanks.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

GreenAcresFert;828831 said:


> Hey Mark, if you have any knowledge about fork lifts, take a look at those on the site and tell me what you think is a good machine for a good price. Been needing one for a long time but they are usually through the roof., and my local lesco is merging to Ann Arbor so I'm going to start storing it myself and need a way to load it. Seems these ones are priced great. Let me know. Thanks.


I don't know anything about them.

If you give me some lead time, I can have my BIL or nephew take a look at them and I can get back to you. Won't work for tonight's auction.

They do one every week, so it shouldn't be an issue.


----------



## magnatrac

I was wonder how long untill repocast was brought up here in a disscussion. The east location in now in the bedrock landscape yard here in ortonville. Every time I get supplies I take a look over to see what looks good. They just had an add in the local paper here asking people to bring in there stuff to sell. I think it's one buisness thats doing well !!!


, shaun














t


----------



## GreenAcresFert

Mark Oomkes;828925 said:


> I don't know anything about them.
> 
> If you give me some lead time, I can have my BIL or nephew take a look at them and I can get back to you. Won't work for tonight's auction.
> 
> They do one every week, so it shouldn't be an issue.


Sounds good Mark, I appreciate it.


----------



## procut

Wow, there are some good deals on that site. That Brillion Seeder for $460.00 is a steal!


----------



## eatonpaving

*plow for a bobcat*

anybody need it....its just to much for my 743, it pushes good but it over heats my machine......950.00
randy 1734-781-5328


----------



## snowman682

I know this is a southern MI thread, but is there anyone from the snow belts in northwestern michigan?


----------



## flykelley

procut;829022 said:


> Wow, there are some good deals on that site. That Brillion Seeder for $460.00 is a steal!


I just won a small GE a/c recover unit for $25.00, they claim it works we will know tomorrow.

Regards Mike


----------



## procut

flykelley;829329 said:


> I just won a small GE a/c recover unit for $25.00, they claim it works we will know tomorrow.
> 
> Regards Mike


Good luck with it, I went up to $600.00 on that seeder, but backed out, I think it went for about $700, still a great deal. Its cool to see they have those auctions every week.

Thanks for the link!


----------



## flykelley

procut;829523 said:


> Good luck with it, I went up to $600.00 on that seeder, but backed out, I think it went for about $700, still a great deal. Its cool to see they have those auctions every week.
> 
> Thanks for the link!


Hey procut
Thats what this site is about, helping each other out. There are alot of great people on this site, made alot of friends and have had alot of help over the years. I think this Michigan thread is one of the best on this site.

Regards Mike


----------



## JR Snow Removal

What's everyone getting ready for winter I haven't seen this thread that low on the forum before


----------



## Tscape

OK, I'll share what I'm doing to get ready for winter. I bought an 88 GMC K3500 in remarkably good shape. It has a bad cab corner and a dented door. It is equipped with a Meyer plow with an e47. I have an extra e60 on the shelf I'm wondering if its worth swapping in. The paint is entirely unglossy red and falling off in places, so I'm thinking of POR15ing the entire thing black after replacing the cab corner. I did the lower section of my Superduty in black and I'm just waiting for temps to come up to spray the POR15 bedliner over the POR15 paint then attach the fender flares over that. The paint is pretty damned nice though. Anyway, the K3500 is getting a new alternator (160 amp), front end work (tie rods, pitman arms, ball joints, and exhaust. Then I have to look into the u-joints on my 97 F350 because it gets a hella vibration from 45-60 mph. It better snow this winter.


----------



## NordleJanker

I've got 2 Miles of city walks to do, does anybody have an ATV snowblower attachment for sale, or know a good place to buy one??


----------



## terrapro

Turfscape LLC;830840 said:


> OK, I'll share what I'm doing to get ready for winter. I bought an 88 GMC K3500 in remarkably good shape. It has a bad cab corner and a dented door. It is equipped with a Meyer plow with an e47. I have an extra e60 on the shelf I'm wondering if its worth swapping in. The paint is entirely unglossy red and falling off in places, so I'm thinking of POR15ing the entire thing black after replacing the cab corner. I did the lower section of my Superduty in black and I'm just waiting for temps to come up to spray the POR15 bedliner over the POR15 paint then attach the fender flares over that. The paint is pretty damned nice though. Anyway, the K3500 is getting a new alternator (160 amp), front end work (tie rods, pitman arms, ball joints, and exhaust. Then I have to look into the u-joints on my 97 F350 because it gets a hella vibration from 45-60 mph. It better snow this winter.


No way?! Was that truck on craigslist over in Chelsea? The guy said it needed an alternater, I had a spare 180amp. I was going to buy it then the the guy wouldn't call me back and then poof it was gone! If thats the truck that was a good deal! Darn you Mike


----------



## Scenic Lawnscape

Can anyone mount and balance tires?

I am willing to pay someone, but belle tire and discount our out of there minds the prices they want

They have raised there prices by a ton


----------



## Tscape

terrapro;830933 said:


> No way?! Was that truck on craigslist over in Chelsea? The guy said it needed an alternater, I had a spare 180amp. I was going to buy it then the the guy wouldn't call me back and then poof it was gone! If thats the truck that was a good deal! Darn you Mike


That was it.


----------



## terrapro

Turfscape LLC;830983 said:


> That was it.


HA, that is funny. What did you end up getting it for? It seemed like it was a good deal.


----------



## Keith_480231

Hey guys haven't been on here in awhile. Hope everyone is having a decent year so far. Had a question if anyone can help: Looking for a motor for my tailgate salter.It's a Magnum 1075 Swingaway. Looking for someone that can provide parts for it. 
Looks like we might be in for a mild winter? Anyone heard any good news yet?:waving:


----------



## Tscape

terrapro;830989 said:


> HA, that is funny. What did you end up getting it for? It seemed like it was a good deal.


I gave him $2600. Couldn't see beating him up on what was already a good price. Of course it does need over $1000 in work, not counting paint, if I end up doing that. I would strongly prefer a white truck.


----------



## Metro Lawn

Scenic Lawnscape;830944 said:


> Can anyone mount and balance tires?
> 
> I am willing to pay someone, but belle tire and discount our out of there minds the prices they want
> 
> They have raised there prices by a ton


Try Allstate Tire on 9 Mile east of Schoenherr. They do mine.


----------



## Metro Lawn

Here is the Farmers Almanac for the next few months

October 2009
20th-23rd. Showers, followed by a mixture of clouds and sun. 24th-27th. Considerable low cloudiness and areas of fog cover Great Lakes, Ohio River Basin. 28th-31st. Generally dry weather should arrive in time for Halloween. 

November 2009
1st-3rd. Sunny, with increasing clouds. 4th-7th. Rain spreads in from the west. Turning clear and frosty. 8th-11th. Rapid temperature changes. Storm moves east, with heavy rain or wet snow. Frigid cold air follows. 12th-15th. New storm moves into Great Lakes. Heavy rain and/or wet snow. Then clearing and very cold. 16th-19th. Storm sweeps across the area, followed by very cold air. Fast-moving storm, reaching the region by the 19th. Heavy snow, followed by colder air. 20th-23rd. Cold Canadian front brings rain and thunderstorms for the Great Lakes region. 24th-27th. A wet Thanksgiving. 28th-30th. Few rain or wet snow showers. Turning colder. 

December 2009
1st-3rd. Rain and wet snow shift into the Great Lakes, south to Kentucky, followed by clear and cold weather. 4th-7th. Storm Ohio River Basin deposits heavy rain and wet snow. Very cold air follows. 8th-11th. A “winterlude” for Great Lakes and the Ohio River Basin. Temperatures still well below seasonal norms. 12th-15th. Scattered snow showers and flurries. 16th-19th. Considerable cloudiness over most areas, but little precipitation. Nights are seasonably cold, days are mild. 20th-23rd. Rain and/or snow. 24th-27th. Sunshine and cold, dry weather prevails. 28th-31st. Cold and dry. 

January 2010
1st-3rd. Clearing skies. 4th-7th. Fair, then cold, snowy. 8th-11th. Heavy snow spreads in from the west, 7"-14" possible 12th-15th. Snowy, then fair, cold. 16th-19th. Blustery winds. 20th-23rd. Fair, very cold. 24th-27th. Some snow, flurries. 28th-31st. Fair, cold. 

February 2010
1st-3rd. Wet, then clearing, cold. 4th-7th. Clearing, colder. 8th-11th. Major storm brings heavy snow, with accumulations of 8"-15".


----------



## Metro Lawn

I put the sprayer in my truck so that I can do some demonstrations. Here are some pix.


----------



## brookline

Scenic Lawnscape;830944 said:


> Can anyone mount and balance tires?
> 
> I am willing to pay someone, but belle tire and discount our out of there minds the prices they want
> 
> They have raised there prices by a ton


Martin Tire on Telegraph in Brownstown has by far the best deals around I put used tires on my trailer and it was $65 for everything. They just balanced and rotated my truck for $28


----------



## terrapro

Looks good Metro, looks about a 30ft spread. What nozzle do you use at the end?

Does anyone here do the Detroit Diesel lots?


----------



## firelwn82

terrapro;833986 said:


> Looks good Metro, looks about a 30ft spread. What nozzle do you use at the end?
> 
> Does anyone here do the Detroit Diesel lots?


I was a part of the operation out there when I subed. Bed Rock Express from here in Ortonville had the account 3-4 years ago. I don't know if he still has the contract or not but thats who was doing it. He also had about 9 Home Depots, The Palace, Silver Dome, EDS Complex, and the Detroit Edison Northwest account. I have no clue what he has today I know his fleet is still HUGE!!!  Anybody needs work he can put you somewhere I'm sure and he's awesome to work for.


----------



## Metro Lawn

terrapro;833986 said:


> Looks good Metro, looks about a 30ft spread. What nozzle do you use at the end?


Here is a close up.


----------



## AndyTblc

You could also do dust control with something like that, you never know....Michigan out in the country has a lot of gravel driveways that get awfully dusty.


----------



## Glockshot73!

Hi everyone, Hope you all had a good summer

I have a Condominium complex out in Washington, Michigan, that is interested in a snow plowing bid. One road needs to be plowed and all 46 units on that road needs there driveways, sidewalks and porches cleared. This is to far and to big for me to handle, pm for more information.

Chris


----------



## lawnprolawns

A sign of the tough times...

Bid two automotive component mfg. buildings in Novi, both nice, fairly new operations. I bid what I thought was a very fair price, seeing as how one company owned two buildings on the same street, Didn't try to lowball it, but "cut them a deal", or so I thought. Also gave them quite a few references (right TCLA?  ) 

She called last week and said she'd let us know either way by the end of the week, didn't hear anything, so we called today. She said our references had nothing but great things to say and she was very impressed with what she heard, but she had to take the lower bid, from someone that didn't have nearly the reference list, etc etc. 

I didn't get a chance to ask what their price was, but she said she'll definitely keep us in mind for lawn and snow in the future. Hopefully the other guys will suck and she'll call us at 6:09 when her lot isn't cleared by 6:00, and we'll get the job. 

Oh well.


----------



## cuttingedge13

terrapro;833986 said:


> Looks good Metro, looks about a 30ft spread. What nozzle do you use at the end?
> 
> Does anyone here do the Detroit Diesel lots?


My concrete buddy at B&B takes care of the Diesel lots. Why?


----------



## newhere

hey guys im looking for someone to sub out to. i have 7 pieces to push with and im trying to keep them all on the same lot so i can keep an eye on things and make sure we are working efficiently and safe.

i know horizons does alot of the home depots and other bug jobs so im going to call them, and im going to call bedrock, d&b landscaping (twelve oaks mall), greatoaks, and customers. 

can you guys help me out by listing any info on some of the other big players in the south east area. will go to flint, detroit, novi, ann arbor. 

who does g.m proving grounds (i believe its berllin sp?, they have yellow oval logos on the trucks) who does the ford proving grounds? 

thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## terrapro

cuttingedge13;834501 said:


> My concrete buddy at B&B takes care of the Diesel lots. Why?


A local associate is suppose to help (sub) with those accounts and I will possibly sub his accounts here locally. Just looking for info.


----------



## Metro Lawn

newhere;834546 said:


> hey guys im looking for someone to sub out to. i have 7 pieces to push with and im trying to keep them all on the same lot so i can keep an eye on things and make sure we are working efficiently and safe.
> 
> i know horizons does alot of the home depots and other bug jobs so im going to call them, and im going to call bedrock, d&b landscaping (twelve oaks mall), greatoaks, and customers.
> 
> can you guys help me out by listing any info on some of the other big players in the south east area. will go to flint, detroit, novi, ann arbor.
> 
> who does g.m proving grounds (i believe its berllin sp?, they have yellow oval logos on the trucks) who does the ford proving grounds?
> 
> thanks in advance for any help.


I may have a job for you. Call me John 586-563-3990


----------



## Luther

That's too bad Mike. Sorry to hear about that....I can relate. Don't give up ~ keep fighting the good fight.


----------



## TheXpress2002

Now dont everyone freak out but here is a small heads up. Models are showing a storm system around the last days of October first days of November. I dont believe it will be a snow maker but more of a mix. Temps seems to drop off again after this week making those days interesting. With this warmer weather we are having I would not expect the ground temps to fall to be able to support snow. Right now they are still listed at 44 degrees.


----------



## CJSLAWNSERVICE

so I picked up two new plowing accounts ths week...... pretty good sized automotive places......... They really like my bid for some reason and signed up no questions asked........JK lol 

Ordered the new Plow this morning......... 
8.2 Boss V-xt 4,625.00
Snow ex 575 1.250.00 
Shipping 215.00 
Total $6,376.34

Weingartz $7, 470.88

Total savings of $1, 094.54 
Weingartz wouldn't budge on price , just tryed throwing in "free" extras . "free installation", "Free Snow deflector" "free Repair Kit " Those arn't free they cost 1,100.00! 

Equipment specialists (sponsor ) Has been a pleasure to work with !


----------



## Luther

CJSLAWNSERVICE;835152 said:


> so I picked up two new plowing accounts ths week...... pretty good sized automotive places......... They really like my bid for some reason and signed up no questions asked........JK lol


Too funny!

Wish I would have thought of that!!


----------



## grassmaster06

does anyone know where i can get a set set of wings for my boss 8,2 v plow ,weingartz quoted around $1000 ,thats alot for a set of wings


----------



## Luther

Not sure why you want wings for a v-plow!

Call J. Thomas.


----------



## grassmaster06

to make it bigger ,right lol turn a 8,2 into a 10


----------



## axl

Pretty sure everyone up at weingartz is a butt pirate because its seems as if they try to screw u in the A$$ any chance they get which is why I personally always where a butt cup when I go so that they are denied access even if im not paying attention 

Check with Equip Specialists on the wings, I think they were around $500 or something if i am correct


----------



## Mark Oomkes

TCLA;835169 said:


> Not sure why you want wings for a v-plow!
> 
> Call J. Thomas.


It's the cool factor.

Just like the V plow itself. :laughing:


----------



## asps4u

CJSLAWNSERVICE;835152 said:


> Ordered the new Plow this morning.........
> 8.2 Boss V-xt 4,625.00
> Snow ex 575 1.250.00
> Shipping 215.00
> Total $6,376.34
> 
> Weingartz $7, 470.88
> 
> Total savings of $1, 094.54
> Weingartz wouldn't budge on price , just tryed throwing in "free" extras . "free installation", "Free Snow deflector" "free Repair Kit " Those arn't free they cost 1,100.00!
> 
> Equipment specialists (sponsor ) Has been a pleasure to work with !


This is why I never deal with Weingartz anymore. All they do is try to rip you off, and their service is terrible. I've only used them a couple times in the past, and will never make that mistake again! Sounds like you got a good deal.


----------



## CJSLAWNSERVICE

asps4u;835240 said:


> This is why I never deal with Weingartz anymore. All they do is try to rip you off, and their service is terrible. I've only used them a couple times in the past, and will never make that mistake again! Sounds like you got a good deal.


I actually lied on price..... 
6,245.00 out the door and this included smartlocks!


----------



## flykelley

asps4u;835240 said:


> This is why I never deal with Weingartz anymore. All they do is try to rip you off, and their service is terrible. I've only used them a couple times in the past, and will never make that mistake again! Sounds like you got a good deal.


I will agree with you about the price, but the Weingartz in Waterford has done nothing but given me wonderful service. Larry is the service manager in Waterford and if I had a problem and needed to get back up and running he always made it happen very fast.

Regards Mike


----------



## asps4u

CJSLAWNSERVICE;835260 said:


> I actually lied on price.....
> 6,245.00 out the door and this included smartlocks!


Even better. You'll have to let me know how you like the 575 spreader. I was looking at that as well, but haven't made the purchase yet. I really don't have enough salt contracts yet to need it, so for now I'm still spreading with my walk behind:crying: hopefully I can land something bigger, to justify the inivestment


----------



## asps4u

flykelley;835271 said:


> I will agree with you about the price, but the Weingartz in Waterford has done nothing but given me wonderful service. Larry is the service manager in Waterford and if I had a problem and needed to get back up and running he always made it happen very fast.
> 
> Regards Mike


Glad to hear you're having good luck with those guys. I was dealing with Farmington Hills, and maybe it was just my experiences. Now I deal with Theiser's in South Lyon. They have been awesome, and they are now open 24hrs during storms for service, which is nice. They are also carrying bulk and bag salt this year as well, so it will be interesting to see how they compare in price.


----------



## grassmaster06

how can you identify the smart lock cylinders on the boss v ,i bought the plow used a couple of months back and did not ask if it had the smart lock


----------



## terrapro

grassmaster06;835307 said:


> how can you identify the smart lock cylinders on the boss v ,i bought the plow used a couple of months back and did not ask if it had the smart lock


You will know when you try to back drag and the wings fold out


----------



## lawnprolawns

also, if they're newer, they might still have the stickers on them. 

Chris, you better get a bigger truck for that plow, not sure big red there can handle that V. 

I got a kick out of the fact that you saw me haulin down 94 going the other way. I guess my stickers on the truck work, huh?


----------



## CJSLAWNSERVICE

lawnprolawns;835409 said:


> also, if they're newer, they might still have the stickers on them.
> 
> Chris, you better get a bigger truck for that plow, not sure big red there can handle that V.
> 
> I got a kick out of the fact that you saw me haulin down 94 going the other way. I guess my stickers on the truck work, huh?


yep... its the windshield that gets my attention.... everyone has a bland ugly white f-250 nowadays ! Ps. by the way I'll be having a installation party sometime next week lol.


----------



## axl

CJ did u ever check with Commercial on installation?


----------



## CJSLAWNSERVICE

axl;835423 said:


> CJ did u ever check with Commercial on installation?


nope..... I'm just going to do it( Not busy nowadays... may as well)


----------



## lawnprolawns

CJSLAWNSERVICE;835433 said:


> nope..... I'm just going to do it( Not busy nowadays... may as well)


Part-timer..


----------



## cuttingedge13

axl;835423 said:


> CJ did u ever check with Commercial on installation?


Boss plows are easy to install on fords. Buy a new drill bit!!!! Nobody does better work on YOUR truck than YOU!!!! I've seen real hack jobs come out of both Commercial and Weingartz.


----------



## TheXpress2002

cuttingedge13;835674 said:


> Boss plows are easy to install on fords. Buy a new drill bit!!!! Nobody does better work on YOUR truck than YOU!!!! I've seen real hack jobs come out of both Commercial and Weingartz.


My Wolverine Rental jobs are beautiful. The thing is they also plow so they are not just selling the product the are using it.


----------



## brandonslc

Any guesses on when we will have our first salting and first plowing?


----------



## Superior L & L

brandonslc;835830 said:


> Any guesses on when we will have our first salting and first plowing?


I guess December ! sometime between the 1-31st :laughing:


----------



## M&S Property

I am going go guess tomorrow but I might be wrong...ussmileyflag


----------



## cuttingedge13

I'm going to pre-salt right now!


----------



## lawnprolawns

cuttingedge13;835917 said:


> I'm going to pre-salt right now!


HAHAHAHA.

I'll just wait til morning to salt.


----------



## M&S Property

Superior L & L;835856 said:


> I guess December ! sometime between the 1-31st :laughing:


REVISION: Guess between November 15th and April 15th I would think that by using such a large range you chances of having the correct answer would go up but then again I am not a math wiz....


----------



## Moonlighter

Hey guys I need a little advise, it's that time of year again I am going through the plows and found my pivot bolt holes on the 8' western are wobbled out so it's time for a new pivot bolt. I was thinking about welding them closed myself but all I have is a 90 amp flux core mig welder, great for small stuff and minor repairs but I'm thinking not even close to what I need to weld the holes closed solidly. First of all am I right? Secondly does anyone know of a good shop to have it welded and drilled? and Third what kind of money am I looking at to have it done? I'm not trying to be cheap just trying to budget for it.


----------



## CJSLAWNSERVICE

I have a lead I for anybody that works in canton......snow removal for a home I think pm for details


----------



## sefh

Moonlighter;836009 said:


> Hey guys I need a little advise, it's that time of year again I am going through the plows and found my pivot bolt holes on the 8' western are wobbled out so it's time for a new pivot bolt. I was thinking about welding them closed myself but all I have is a 90 amp flux core mig welder, great for small stuff and minor repairs but I'm thinking not even close to what I need to weld the holes closed solidly. First of all am I right? Secondly does anyone know of a good shop to have it welded and drilled? and Third what kind of money am I looking at to have it done? I'm not trying to be cheap just trying to budget for it.


I would think that it should not be welded. If it's a pivot bolt than it should pivot and not be stationary. I don't have this type of setup just thinking.


----------



## Moonlighter

sefh;836508 said:


> I would think that it should not be welded. If it's a pivot bolt than it should pivot and not be stationary. I don't have this type of setup just thinking.


I am actually not welding the pivot bolt in place, I have to have the holes welded closed because they oval over time with the amount of plowing I do, then drill a new hole for the new pivot bolt. Yes the pivot bolt does need to pivot.


----------



## lawnprolawns

Moonlighter;836517 said:


> I am actually not welding the pivot bolt in place, I have to have the holes welded closed because they oval over time with the amount of plowing I do, then drill a new hole for the new pivot bolt. Yes the pivot bolt does need to pivot.


Being a bit of a welder myself, here's what I'm thinking.

I assume your Western is similar to mine. Mine has a 1" bolt hole through the A-frame. Trying to completely weld that shut and them re-drilling is going to take a LOT of time, and one heck of a drill. It's what, 1/2" thick metal or so?

Might be better with one of these two options:

1: Weld the elongated ares of the hole, or all the way around if needed, and then use a mill to re-drill the holes. This was you can put the hole right where you want it, and don't have to weld all the way to the center to start drilling.

2: Get some new steel plate stock and drill two new holes, and either cut the plates off the plow and weld the new ones on, or weld the new plates above/below the existing plates, and use a longer bolt.

I have all the equipment needed to do this, but unfortunately dont have the time, and dad's busy working on all sorts of cars, and wont want me in his way. Hopefully you can find someone in your area to help out.


----------



## Tscape

Definitely new steel or most probably a bushing. I have heard of guys doing it with a bushing anyway. What do I know? I run Meyers.


----------



## ChaseCreekSnow

Does anyone know where i can find a used under tailgate hydraulic salter for my 82 l8000 dump? Im not sure if the one i had my eye on is still available. Prefer painted to stainless steel as it is less $$ Let me know what you have! Thanks.


----------



## Jason Pallas

Moonlighter;836009 said:


> Hey guys I need a little advise, it's that time of year again I am going through the plows and found my pivot bolt holes on the 8' western are wobbled out so it's time for a new pivot bolt. I was thinking about welding them closed myself but all I have is a 90 amp flux core mig welder, great for small stuff and minor repairs but I'm thinking not even close to what I need to weld the holes closed solidly. First of all am I right? Secondly does anyone know of a good shop to have it welded and drilled? and Third what kind of money am I looking at to have it done? I'm not trying to be cheap just trying to budget for it.


I'm a welder too. Take my advise on this one. Take it to a fab shop. They'll be best suited to do the job for you and do it right. You don't want these welds to break in the middle of a 8" snowfall. Plan to spend about $65/hour for the labor - my guess is that it won't take long at all (hour -maybe 1.5hr). I can give you the names of a couple of really good welders on the East side if that helps you.


----------



## Moonlighter

Cool thanks for the information guys, I contacted a guy out in Warren and I'm going to meet with him next week he has a complete fab shop and says he can handle the job with no problem. If he does not work out for some reason I will pm you Jason for some names and numbers. Thanks again for the excellent information guys, I knew you would come through.


----------



## Lawnman883

Where do you guys get your bagged salt in Michigan? Looking for several skids at a good price


----------



## terrapro

Lawnman883;837176 said:


> Where do you guys get your bagged salt in Michigan? Looking for several skids at a good price


Hmmm, *salt* in *Michigan*? Did you try Michigan salt yet? http://adserver.lawnsite.com/openx/...58ce3417__oadest=http://www.michigansalt.com/

:waving: sorry this rain is making me cranky


----------



## Superior L & L

ChaseCreekSnow;836612 said:


> Does anyone know where i can find a used under tailgate hydraulic salter for my 82 l8000 dump? Im not sure if the one i had my eye on is still available. Prefer painted to stainless steel as it is less $$ Let me know what you have! Thanks.


Id try that B& J parking lot maint. in taylor (i think) or jacks lawn service out of monroe..

both have older "crap"


----------



## ChaseCreekSnow

Superior L & L;837257 said:


> Id try that B& J parking lot maint. in taylor (i think) or jacks lawn service out of monroe..
> 
> both have older "crap"


Found one today from TCLA. Thank you to Greg over there. I have no idea what brand it is though...The disc on the spinner says swenson. Does it really matter when I order the controls for it?


----------



## Metro Lawn

ChaseCreekSnow;837639 said:


> Found one today from TCLA. Thank you to Greg over there. I have no idea what brand it is though...The disc on the spinner says swenson. Does it really matter when I order the controls for it?


If it is hydralic, I have a new control unit. I paid like $400+ for it at NBC Truck. Will sell for $250


----------



## Superior L & L

any body see the Pro Magazine insert about Jim Burns out of warren. It said he reduced his salt use by 50% by spraying his salt at the spinner with brine. That just seems so crazy of a number for me to swollow ............50% anybody have any experiance with treating salt or Jim Burns?


----------



## Metro Lawn

Superior L & L;837974 said:


> any body see the Pro Magazine insert about Jim Burns out of warren. It said he reduced his salt use by 50% by spraying his salt at the spinner with brine. That just seems so crazy of a number for me to swollow ............50% anybody have any experiance with treating salt or Jim Burns?


Jim buys brine from me.


----------



## Luther

I know Jim Burns. Great guy......very professional and top shelf.


----------



## magnatrac

I made a pre wet set up for my buyers tailgate spreader. I know it's alot smaller scale than what most of you guys would use but it worked great. I didn't cut my salt usage all that much but I did make it work much faster. On the sub zero mornings we had last winter my lots started melting right away. I was spraying with liquid calcuim chloride at a rate of 1 gallon a minute. It worked good enough for me that I am going to us it again this season. I have a 35 gallon tank in my truck which is big enough for the route I have. I did pick up a 250 gallon low profile pick up tank so I might mess with a straight liquid set up too. 

, shaun


----------



## Metro Lawn

Jim's last name is Berns with an E. lol


----------



## Luther

Metro Lawn;838359 said:


> Jim's last name is Berns with an E. lol


Yes....my bad. That is correct.

He goes by Burns Landscape though, doesn't he?


----------



## Metro Lawn

TCLA;838382 said:


> Yes....my bad. That is correct.
> 
> He goes by Burns Landscape though, doesn't he?


No, http://www.bernslandscape.com/


----------



## esshakim

yeah guys i would have to agree with what that guy said berns. we started using the liquid last year and experienced great results. i would say we cut are salt usage down about 50% give or take. the liquid works wonders and for us our properties loved that stuff since its much cheaper to apply that regular salt. we still apply rock salt with one truck everything else is fitted to spray l.c. just my two cent. 

for those of you who are actually apply l.c. what are you charging per gallon? or are you applying it at a flat rate. would love to know how everyone else goes about charging their clients.


----------



## Metro Lawn

esshakim;838480 said:


> yeah guys i would have to agree with what that guy said berns. we started using the liquid last year and experienced great results. i would say we cut are salt usage down about 50% give or take. the liquid works wonders and for us our properties loved that stuff since its much cheaper to apply that regular salt. we still apply rock salt with one truck everything else is fitted to spray l.c. just my two cent.
> 
> for those of you who are actually apply l.c. what are you charging per gallon? or are you applying it at a flat rate. would love to know how everyone else goes about charging their clients.


$3-$4 a gallon applied depending on the job.


----------



## Do It All Do It Right

how is everybody measureing how much liquid they are puting down per site.


----------



## Metro Lawn

jmkr02;838576 said:


> how is everybody measureing how much liquid they are puting down per site.


Most tanks have a scale molded in them. Usually broken up by either 25 or 50 gallon marks ( 25-50-75-100-125 ect ect) Basically guess on actual amount just like with bulk salt.


----------



## GreenAcresFert

Metro Lawn;838605 said:


> Basically guess on actual amount just like with bulk salt.


Always round up:waving:


----------



## Superior L & L

esshakim;838480 said:


> yeah guys i would have to agree with what that guy said berns. we started using the liquid last year and experienced great results. i would say we cut are salt usage down about 50% give or take. the liquid works wonders and for us our properties loved that stuff since its much cheaper to apply that regular salt. we still apply rock salt with one truck everything else is fitted to spray l.c. just my two cent.
> 
> for those of you who are actually apply l.c. what are you charging per gallon? or are you applying it at a flat rate. would love to know how everyone else goes about charging their clients.


Im not talking about spraying lots with Liquid. I also got into that last year and cut our salt use down by applying liquid instead of salt.

Berns landscaping still applied salt on all there lots but sprayed the salt with brine as it was coming out the chute. Coating the salt with the brine, activating it quicker, reducing amounts, and stopping the salt from bouncing ! and that reduced his salt cost by 50 %
this gut my attention since i charge per application for salt and not per ton. A typical 3 ton lot application would only need 1.5 tons of salt and 15 galons of liquid deicer!


----------



## Metro Lawn

Berns has several (liquid application only) spray trucks. I have seen them spraying jobs.


----------



## Leisure Time LC

I did not use any salt last year. I was 100% liquid last year and had great results and my customers loved it. When I went back to bid their contract again and they said they wanted the liquid magic stuff. No SALT. I have moved up to 3 liquid rigs and a 3000 Gallon Bulk Tank in my yard this year.


----------



## esshakim

so now that this rain has moved out hows everyone doing with their clean ups?


----------



## newhere

i thought we are suppose to keep that on lawnsite? 

what do you guys use for plant protection in the winter? siltfence or burlap?


----------



## lawnprolawns

newhere;841404 said:


> i thought we are suppose to keep that on lawnsite?
> 
> what do you guys use for plant protection in the winter? siltfence or burlap?


I usually just plow large piles of snow into the plants, it keeps them nice and cozy over the winter.

I've never actually seen slit fence used. Probably cheaper than burlap.


----------



## ChaseCreekSnow

esshakim;841397 said:


> so now that this rain has moved out hows everyone doing with their clean ups?


Clean-ups already? Im still cutting...I do trac-vac most customers weekly, but i haven't cut anything back yet. Does anyone else wait to do their clean ups?


----------



## newhere

lawnprolawns;841409 said:


> I usually just plow large piles of snow into the plants, it keeps them nice and cozy over the winter.
> 
> I've never actually seen slit fence used. Probably cheaper than burlap.


im gona take you a picture tomorrow of a maze they just put up in my town. you will laugh your ugly a$$ off.


----------



## newhere

lawn pro, who do you get your burlap form now? i highly highly highly recommend working with the guys over at csi geoturf 800-621-7007 ask for nathan. they sell it in master rolls or pre fabed 100' rolls with hardwood stakes allready installed and lathed in every 6.5 feet. the stuff is top notch and they make it right there. a 100' pre-stake roll runs 25 bucks and a 300' master roll runs 70 bucks. 

these guys are just all around the best to work with, and they will give you the hook up on grass seed to.


----------



## Metro Lawn

Do you think I will get noticed?


----------



## grassmaster06

Metro Lawn;842739 said:


> Do you think I will get noticed?


it better get some attention ,that's a nice big truck lol


----------



## lawnprolawns

Metro Lawn;842739 said:


> Do you think I will get noticed?


Very nice. I was going to do that with ours, but I do a decent amount of sub work and I'm not sure they would appreciate that. I might have to on one truck though.


----------



## asps4u

Metro Lawn;842739 said:


> Do you think I will get noticed?


Notice what? :laughing:

Looks good. If you don't get noticed in that monster, than it might be time to head south for the winter


----------



## smoore45

Anybody hear about this or know who the guy is???

http://www.freep.com/article/200910...n-due-in-court-in-landscaper-s-shooting-death


----------



## firelwn82

smoore45;844481 said:


> Anybody hear about this or know who the guy is???
> 
> http://www.freep.com/article/200910...n-due-in-court-in-landscaper-s-shooting-death


This is the first I have heard of this story and thats about 6 miles from me. Hmmmm thats odd


----------



## terrapro

If you have your finger on the trigger for it to"accidently" go off then you intended to kill. Throw him in prison!


----------



## firelwn82

AGREED!!!!!! Death penalty to this moron


----------



## axl

Hey Guys,
Just wondering what is the going rate on a heated 30 deep x 50 wide warehouse/shop w/three bay doors 10x10, a bathroom, with approx 7500sq ft maybe more of paved yard space. It is fenced in with ample lighting and barbwire

???????


----------



## procut

axl;844942 said:


> Hey Guys,
> Just wondering what is the going rate on a heated 30 deep x 50 wide warehouse/shop w/three bay doors 10x10, a bathroom, with approx 7500sq ft maybe more of paved yard space. It is fenced in with ample lighting and barbwire
> 
> ???????


I'm no real estate expert, but something like that around here would be AT LEAST a grand a month.

Commercial real estate is just god awfully expensive. Before I found my shop, I looked a few other places, and I couldn't believe what they wanted for them. I was able to find something pretty decent for what I thought was a a fair price. It's not perfect, but it works.


----------



## Do It All Do It Right

We have a building 60*80 20' ceilings 2 18' bay doors has heat ac offices upstairs and down bathroom and 1 acre of outside space. 1500 a month


----------



## axl

Holy sh*t man, thats a lot of space for that money. That sounds like a good deal


----------



## ChaseCreekSnow

Anyone drive any stakes in yet? Seems kinda dead in here this morning, everyone must have had a festive halloween!


----------



## Keith_480231

Just woke up and thought there was snow on the ground! Jeez what a party!


----------



## Keith_480231

Where in Dearborn is the building?


----------



## Do It All Do It Right

anyone do residentials in the 13 and tele area franklin. i have 4 customers looking for snow removal. [email protected]


----------



## TheXpress2002

New website posted by Det NWS.....http://www.crh.noaa.gov/dtx/ProbSnow.php?dura=12

It is a new feature that is going to better pinpoint areas of snow and the prob of the snowfall


----------



## terrapro

TheXpress2002;848990 said:


> New website posted by Det NWS.....http://www.crh.noaa.gov/dtx/ProbSnow.php?dura=12
> 
> It is a new feature that is going to better pinpoint areas of snow and the prob of the snowfall


Whew!!!

I saw Xpress post and I thought he was going to tell us its snowing tonight :crying:

Wait a minute, I can't read that map does it say it is going to snow tomorrow night?!


----------



## TheXpress2002

terrapro;849009 said:


> Whew!!!
> 
> I saw Xpress post and I thought he was going to tell us its snowing tonight :crying:
> 
> Wait a minute, I can't read that map does it say it is going to snow tomorrow night?!


Basically in a nut shell it shows. The minimum amount of snow expected along with a percentage of this occurring. Then a mean amount of snow expected with a percentage of this occurring. The last one is the maximum amount of snow expected along with a percentage of this occurring. Example Flint Saginaw area on Thursday shows close to a 40% chance of .5 inches of snow compared to the Detroit area with a 25% chance of .5 inches of snow. To take this further, Flint Saginaw area on Thursday shows a 20% chance of 1 inch of snow occurring compared to the Detroit area with a 15% chance of 1 inch of snow occurring.

It will give us a better forecast based on prob for a particular area. Compared to the general 2-4 inches we are accustom to hearing.

(I dont mean to freak anyone out its just I thought I could show how I follow some of the forecasts and what I look at; rather than some people think I pull this stuff out of my arse)


----------



## lawnprolawns

TheXpress2002;849075 said:


> (I dont mean to freak anyone out its just I thought I could show how I follow some of the forecasts and what I look at; rather than some people think I pull this stuff out of my arse)


I still think you pull it out of your arse.. but, you're usually right, so what do I care?


----------



## TheXpress2002

So in A2 today there is a company that I will not mention but the two workers really wanted to get all the leaves picked up today. The one man is on a mower hitting the tree straight on, as the second man is taking the blower and blowing the leaves off the trees. I had no idea how to react to this but laugh. They were successful, it only took them 3 hours to do a property that normally should have taken them maybe an hour.


----------



## firelwn82

Sweet baby Jesus, your kiddin right????...... Now this is very funny. You should have taken video....


----------



## procut

I've seen that done before. Not the raming the tree with the mower but I have seen two guys with BP blowers standing on the ground trying to blow the leaves out of the trees.


----------



## terrapro

Well I can tell that wasn't me but I did the other day use my blower to knock some leaves down. I would never ram a tree though. xysport

Hey you gotta do what you gotta do.


----------



## lawnprolawns

Ha, the ramming part is great. I've been known to try and get the rest of a tree's leaves off with a blower, but haven't gone that far. Oh well.


----------



## Luther

Express, PLEASE tell me it wasn't any of our guys......:crying:


----------



## ERICS LAWN CARE

*Hello Everyone! Saginaw and Bay City is my stompin grounds*

im looking for a few subs for this season if anyone has some room call me please. Eric 989-754-snow
xysport


----------



## terrapro

TCLA;850384 said:


> Express, PLEASE tell me it wasn't any of our guys......:crying:


LOL... I never want to be too big for that reason, I always need to be hands on.

I love treees I would NEVER ram them with anything. My favorite thing is when a customer gives me the go ahead to trim/prune their trees then ask what I did to their property because it now is worth 10G more because of my pruning! payup


----------



## Luther

terrapro;850487 said:


> LOL... I never want to be too big for that reason, I always need to be hands on.


We're not that big Cole.

I'm not everywhere, the lawn division is someone elses responsibility......I'm involved but don't handle details until it becomes a problem.

However I'm quite hands on with the snow........


----------



## terrapro

TCLA;850519 said:


> We're not that big Cole.
> 
> I'm not everywhere, the lawn division is someone elses responsibility......I'm involved but don't handle details until it becomes a problem.
> 
> However I'm quite hands on with the snow........


:salute:

I did not mean any insult to you Jim, I hope you didn't take it that way.


----------



## Luther

No offense taken sir.

You may not know, but we only run 4 lawn crews.......occasionally a 5th. It's the snow end where we morph into something much larger than just ourselves.


----------



## Five Star Lawn Care LLC

its getting close boys


----------



## TheXpress2002

Five Star Lawn Care LLC;850842 said:


> its getting close boys


13 days....Nov 17th like I stated a few weeks back


----------



## terrapro

TheXpress2002;850922 said:


> 13 days....Nov 17th like I stated a few weeks back


I was looking at my calender last night and saw "Xpress first snow" on the 17th and I was like wtf does that mean...it took a minute for me to figure it out LOL


----------



## Luther

TheXpress2002;850922 said:


> 13 days....Nov 17th like I stated a few weeks back


I hope your right in that we get our first legit salt run then.....I hope your wrong on it being plowable.

Too early for my liking........


----------



## firelwn82

Bring it on. I'm already antsy sitting at home with nothing to do and its only my second day.....:bluebounc


----------



## ChaseCreekSnow

Snow in any form needs to wait for the following things-

- all of my clean-ups, leaf removals , gutters to be done. 

- my ancient dump truck to be fixed and deemed "salt ready"...finding parts for this thing is like searching for the ark of the covenant.

- at least one day where i can get some hunting and or clay shooting in without having to worry about those pesky flurries turning into ice.

Beyond this, game on!


----------



## BossPlowGuy04

hey guys i'm looking for someone that can take on 5 or 6 driveways for me in AA. Let me know 
thanks
alex


----------



## TheXpress2002

For the local people here if anyone is interested....

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=88759


----------



## GreenAcresFert

BossPlowGuy04;851298 said:


> hey guys i'm looking for someone that can take on 5 or 6 driveways for me in AA. Let me know
> thanks
> alex


pm sent......


----------



## ERICS LAWN CARE

ChaseCreekSnow;851291 said:


> Snow in any form needs to wait for the following things-
> 
> - all of my clean-ups, leaf removals , gutters to be done.
> 
> - my ancient dump truck to be fixed and deemed "salt ready"...finding parts for this thing is like searching for the ark of the covenant.
> 
> - at least one day where i can get some hunting and or clay shooting in without having to worry about those pesky flurries turning into ice.
> 
> Beyond this, game on!


Very funny and I 100% agree; who wants to take off running at 2am still tired from the day before and a truck filled over the top with leaves; no room for salt--maybe we can spread the leaves for traction! LOL And don't forget the 1am snow checks just to be safe. One time it there was no snow in the forecast at all, no talk of it anywhere, went to bed, did my 1am snow check, just to be safe, and huh, whatdoyaknow 6 inches and still snowing!!

My guess is also for the 17th of November

Has anyone heard what the forecast for Midwest is this year?


----------



## alternative

COLD and dry... I would say more like the 17th of December for first accum. snowfall.


----------



## Luther

alternative;853048 said:


> COLD and dry... I would say more like the 17th of December for first accum. snowfall.


That was my guess too for the first full plowable event around here.


----------



## firelwn82

alternative;853048 said:


> COLD and dry... I would say more like the 17th of December for first accum. snowfall.


Keep wishin but I don't think this is happening this year. This year is almost an exact replica of last year just a week earlier. I think (HOPE) our Michigan winters are coming back ussmileyflag


----------



## Eyesell

Hey all you fellow Michiganders, are we going to have a get together this year ??

I figure lets start planning now and this way no excuses for not coming....

Should I start a new thread and see who'll come ??


----------



## AndyTblc

Eyesell;853238 said:


> Hey all you fellow Michiganders, are we going to have a get together this year ??
> 
> I figure lets start planning now and this way no excuses for not coming....
> 
> Should I start a new thread and see who'll come ??


Lets try and have a get together around Marshall or Jackson, because there has been talks with some people in the Michigan Plowers social group, and sundays would work the best for me and a couple other people. But I do really want to have a get together real soon and meet some of you guys.


----------



## AndyTblc

Here is the Winter forecast from one of the Meteorologists
http://blogs.woodtv.com/2009/11/05/winter-forecast-2009-10/


----------



## firelwn82

AndyTblc;853266 said:


> Here is the Winter forecast from one of the Meteorologists
> http://blogs.woodtv.com/2009/11/05/winter-forecast-2009-10/


I'm thinkin I like this report.... :} ussmileyflag


----------



## procut

AndyTblc;853266 said:


> Here is the Winter forecast from one of the Meteorologists
> http://blogs.woodtv.com/2009/11/05/winter-forecast-2009-10/


Well at least that's good news. I like how he said,

"This will mean we'll have to spend a fair amount of money on plowing, sanding and salting..."

Lets just keep the snowfall in the 2"-4" range each time.


----------



## AndyTblc

I have met him before a number of times. He has been a meteorologist on TV in Grand Rapids for 35 years. He's an awesome guy.


----------



## lawnprolawns

9 days til plow season! Ha.. maybe it's time to get a salter.. it just seems like it's WAY too soon. At this point in time last year I didn't even own a snowplow, now I got three trucks ready to rock, and they're all spoken for. Yikes... I can feel the stress already!


----------



## Milwaukee

Look for truck with plow No Ford 460 or Chevy 454 or Dodge. Don't want manual until price is good. budget is $5000 but depend if condition. 


Craiglist is useless TONS of crackhead think their pos 90's F250 or K2500 with plow are worth $5,000 that have over 150,000 miles and RUSTY.


----------



## firelwn82

procut;853444 said:


> Well at least that's good news. I like how he said,
> 
> "This will mean we'll have to spend a fair amount of money on plowing, sanding and salting..."
> 
> Lets just keep the snowfall in the 2"-4" range each time.


Heck no. Bring on the 6 inch storms, thats when we make good  money


----------



## procut

firelwn82;853513 said:


> Heck no. Bring on the 6 inch storms, thats when we make good  money


That's where I disagree. I could never figure out why guys always say "Bring it on" to the big snowfalls, its just not worth it. Do you really make that much more off 6" than 3"? Wouldn't you make more off two 3" storms than one 6" storm?

I guess if your plowing open lots with unlimited room to push / stack snow and have heavy equiptment than it really doesn't matter. With me though, my biggest account is a pretty unique situation that is very congested, requires moving the snow a long distance and has very limited space to put the snow, and we clear it with just pick-ups. I guess that's why I cringe every time there is more than 6" in the forecast.

I remember last year there was like 10 or 12 inches in the forecast for our area I was telling another local contrator why I did NOT want it. I told him very valid reasons why he wouldn't want it either, he wouldn't listen. Finally I was nose to nose with him telling him what a dumba$$ he was for wanting 12" of snow and he just kept saying "Bring it on" I just don't get it.

Where's Jason Pallas? I know he agrees with me on this.


----------



## firelwn82

procut;853595 said:


> That's where I disagree. I could never figure out why guys always say "Bring it on" to the big snowfalls, its just not worth it. Do you really make that much more off 6" than 3"? Wouldn't you make more off two 3" storms than one 6" storm?
> 
> Where's Jason Pallas? I know he agrees with me on this.


 Anything over 6" is charged twice because I make 2 passes. Anything over 9" is charged 3 times etc. My route for 3" takes about 3- 3 1/2 hours depending on time and traffic. Make enough money on one push to pay most of the bills. Everything after that is my summer money since were not aloud to make any money in the summer for some reason anymore...... cough LOWBALLERS.... cough cough


----------



## GreenAcresFert

procut;853595 said:


> Where's Jason Pallas? I know he agrees with me on this.


I re posted this last year when the "bring it on guys" started....this is a post from Jason from a couple years ago after a big storm...it makes you think twice. I'm all about making some money but F a 8+ inch storm.........

So, where are all the guys that were talking about "bring it on" and let the "white gold fall from the skies" last week?
I've been plowing for over 17 years and I can say that this storm had to rank in the top five - but by far, not the worst ( maybe 4th or 5th). Don't get me wrong, this was a ballbuster - but I'm always amused at the guys that hop on and rant on about how they're "ready for the big one".
One thing that my experience has taught me is that you should be scared as hell of anything over 8 inches. The 8+ inch storms will kick your a$$ and humble you in a second. You don't ever kick mother nature's butt - you graciously survive a storm like that with your equipment more or less intact. You're lucky if you make money at the end of it all. These storms all mean more labor, overtime, broken equipment increased gas costs. These are not the cash cows that everyone thinks they are. It's the 2-3 inch "storms" that make the money. I can tell you horror stories from this last storm - from a guy that lost 4wd in a 2006 GMC within the first two hours of the storm and had no back-up and 80 accounts to the company that lost 6 transmissions in 12 hours.
A storm like that can cause you to loose your business.... because in snow, you're only as good as your last performance. Drop the ball and your accounts will leave you in a second for your competitor - and stay there for the lawn season too.
So, I hope none of you are still cowaring in the corner, wishing that you'd never egged on mother nature and that your equipment all survived. But a word to the wise - in this business, you only SURVIVE a storm like that. Let's hope the rest of the season is filled with 1-3 inchers.

BTW - this was a light fluffy 10 inches - just think if the temp had been a little warmer and the snow had been a heavy, wet snow.... by the grace of mother nature.

BTW2 - I seem to remember that the Farmer's Almanac predicted this one - anyone verify this?


----------



## 3APOWERSWEEPING

looking for western 8 foot conventional plow? in detroit area thanks


----------



## flykelley

Eyesell;853238 said:


> Hey all you fellow Michiganders, are we going to have a get together this year ??
> 
> I figure lets start planning now and this way no excuses for not coming....
> 
> Should I start a new thread and see who'll come ??


Hi eyesell I say start a thread and lets see how many guys want to show up. Im in.

Mike


----------



## lawnprolawns

90% of my stuff is seasonal, so please, no heavy storms. I agree with you guys, nothing real good comes from heavy storms except for a few extra $$.


----------



## Superior L & L

AndyTblc;853265 said:


> Lets try and have a get together around Marshall or Jackson, because there has been talks with some people in the Michigan Plowers social group, and sundays would work the best for me and a couple other people. But I do really want to have a get together real soon and meet some of you guys.


Jackson or Marshall ? were is that?

Not in SE Michigan


----------



## lawnprolawns

Jackson is closer than Flint for me.. lol.


----------



## lawnprolawns

John (Metro), your getting rid of the new white dump? I saw it on CL.


----------



## Superior L & L

lawnprolawns;854059 said:


> Jackson is closer than Flint for me.. lol.


how's about Novi, or lets just do it at Mike's housepayup


----------



## Leisure Time LC

Superior L & L;854355 said:


> how's about Novi, or lets just do it at Mike's housepayup


Mike's House sounds good to me. He better get the ok from MOM first


----------



## Superior L & L

Leisure Time LC;854380 said:


> Mike's House sounds good to me. He better get the ok from MOM first


No need to get her ok. No one ever shows up at these things 

they get set up and as the day gets closer people start posting oh i got this that came up, clean up still to do, its snowing.


----------



## terrapro

lawnprolawns;854059 said:


> Jackson is closer than Flint for me.. lol.


Neither for me. If I *have* to lock my doors while driving I just plain ole don't go there unless I have to.


----------



## flykelley

Superior L & L;854432 said:


> No need to get her ok. No one ever shows up at these things
> 
> they get set up and as the day gets closer people start posting oh i got this that came up, clean up still to do, its snowing.


Hell lets meet at Pauls shop, he is right at US 23 n I 75.

Mike


----------



## lawnprolawns

Paul's shop it is, just make sure Picasso isn't nearby. Paul, turn that nice conference room into a buffet for us! 


Alsooo. Looking to buy a 3-5 yard, 350/3500 - 550/5500 dump to use as a salt truck and backup plow truck, thought I may as well ask on here in case anyone has something they're unloading. Last time I asked, I ended up with some POS 2500 from Superior, which turned out to be a pretty nice truck.  Trying to keep in the 4-7K range, so it'll probably be late 90's.


----------



## terrapro

Is there a date you guys have in mind?

:waving: Time to go back to work again...


----------



## flykelley

terrapro;854854 said:


> Is there a date you guys have in mind?
> 
> :waving: Time to go back to work again...


Hey Terrapro why not the last week of Nov or the first week of Dec?

Mike


----------



## Superior L & L

flykelley;854541 said:


> Hell lets meet at Pauls shop, he is right at US 23 n I 75.
> 
> Mike


It cannot be at our shop, cos then i am forced to attend :laughing:


----------



## lawnprolawns

Superior L & L;854916 said:


> It cannot be at our shop, cos then i am forced to attend :laughing:


plowsite hater.


----------



## axl

Hey fellas,

Does anybody know a trustworthy shop or something that can go thru a dump truck and assess anything that needs to be fixed, etc. I recently bought a 98 chevy 1ton dump and want to know how much work it needs to have done to make sure its ready for winter...the lift cylinder has a leak assuming it needs a new seal, check the suspension, brake lines, things like that.

Also it came with a boss v plow that has a tweaked or bent moldboard, wondering if anybody knows who might be able to straighten it out

Thanks


----------



## TheXpress2002

axl;855386 said:


> Hey fellas,
> 
> Does anybody know a trustworthy shop or something that can go thru a dump truck and assess anything that needs to be fixed, etc. I recently bought a 98 chevy 1ton dump and want to know how much work it needs to have done to make sure its ready for winter...the lift cylinder has a leak assuming it needs a new seal, check the suspension, brake lines, things like that.
> 
> Also it came with a boss v plow that has a tweaked or bent moldboard, wondering if anybody knows who might be able to straighten it out
> 
> Thanks


Where are you located? I have a guy in Westland that just went over my International. Great prices and they get the truck back to you quick.


----------



## AndyTblc

If we're going to do a meet lets not have it 3 or 4 hours away from me, Jackson or Marshall is probly best, Jackson would be about 2 hours from me, Sunday nights work the best for me as long as it's not snowing.


----------



## axl

I am in redford, so westland is not very far away...I took it to harolds frame shop for an inspection...they told me the dump doesnt work so i went up their and told them u have to pull this lever back, his response Ohhhh i didnt want to break it, also they told me everything is good...while im under the truck changing belt i notice the frame is cracked, how the hell does somebody miss that!?!?!?!??!


----------



## ChaseCreekSnow

axl;855592 said:


> I am in redford, so westland is not very far away...I took it to harolds frame shop for an inspection...they told me the dump doesnt work so i went up their and told them u have to pull this lever back, his response Ohhhh i didnt want to break it, also they told me everything is good...while im under the truck changing belt i notice the frame is cracked, how the hell does somebody miss that!?!?!?!??!


Whoa, a cracked frame? Like the main chassis or the dump frame? Usually harolds is on point, but I've only dealt with the one in novi. I'm not so sure about the one at inkster and 8 or whatever. That sucks dude, you can have plate welded in and reinforcements made and everything boxed. Will be stronger than it was before, and should pass an inspection if done correctly.


----------



## Milwaukee

axl;855592 said:


> I am in redford, so westland is not very far away...I took it to harolds frame shop for an inspection...they told me the dump doesnt work so i went up their and told them u have to pull this lever back, his response Ohhhh i didnt want to break it, also they told me everything is good...while im under the truck changing belt i notice the frame is cracked, how the hell does somebody miss that!?!?!?!??!


Is frame crack near IFS arm Mount?

Weld with bracket and make reinforce.


----------



## Metro Lawn

lawnprolawns;854351 said:


> John (Metro), your getting rid of the new white dump? I saw it on CL.


No. I just wanted to see if I would get any bites if I listed it for twice what I paid for it. Phone was ringing off the hook. I had to take the post down.


----------



## Superior L & L

Metro Lawn;856430 said:


> No. I just wanted to see if I would get any bites if I listed it for twice what I paid for it. Phone was ringing off the hook. I had to take the post down.


What was the asking price ?


----------



## Superior L & L

lawnprolawns;854707 said:


> Looking to buy a 3-5 yard, 350/3500 - 550/5500 dump to use as a salt truck and backup plow truck, thought I may as well ask on here in case anyone has something they're unloading..


Lets see some pics of the new truck


----------



## M&S Property

After it gets the vinyl you will see. Anybody have a plow for a 04 Chevy 3500, or a tailgate salter?


----------



## silvetouch

*tailgate spreaders*



M&S Property;856611 said:


> After it gets the vinyl you will see. Anybody have a plow for a 04 Chevy 3500, or a tailgate salter?


M&S -- i have 2 tailgate spreaders for sale. 1 is a fisher speed caster with mount and wire harness.

the other is a snow ex 1075 that is missing the mount & controller, but it has the wire harness. I found a place that has the controller for around $350

let me know if you are interested.


----------



## Superior L & L

M&S Property;856611 said:


> After it gets the vinyl you will see. Anybody have a plow for a 04 Chevy 3500, or a tailgate salter?


Does it have a plow already?


----------



## lawnprolawns

silvetouch;856769 said:


> M&S -- i have 2 tailgate spreaders for sale. 1 is a fisher speed caster with mount and wire harness.
> 
> the other is a snow ex 1075 that is missing the mount & controller, but it has the wire harness. I found a place that has the controller for around $350
> 
> let me know if you are interested.


Sorry, should have said under-tailgate spreader, for a dump truck, not a hitch-mount setup. I lifted enough bags last year!



Superior L & L;856830 said:


> Does it have a plow already?


Nope, this has never seen a plow or salter. I get to break it in this winter! Lol.


----------



## silvetouch

*** under tailgate spreader ***



lawnprolawns;856898 said:


> Sorry, should have said under-tailgate spreader, for a dump truck, not a hitch-mount setup. I lifted enough bags last year!
> 
> Nope, this has never seen a plow or salter. I get to break it in this winter! Lol.


** I also have a Truckcraft Deicer salt spreader for sale. It is the model that fits the 1 ton dump trucks not the dump inserts


----------



## lawnprolawns

pics, age, and price? my email is [email protected] -- thanks!


----------



## Metro Lawn

superior l & l;856602 said:


> what was the asking price ?


$15,000.00


----------



## TheXpress2002

For the locals here.... selling a few things....

Buyers 4.5 Yard Poly Spreader. This is one awesome looking spreader compared to the rusted ones driving around. Used only one season. Absolutely no issues with the unit. All components are poly with a steel auger and stainless bolts. Will Work on anything above a 350 or 3500 flatbed or dump All wiring and contrails included........asking $6,000 Save over $1000 if you were to buy it new from 

Buyers stainless steel hydraulic tailgate spreader. In working condition with no operating issues. Asking $2000.00 

Lastly 9'2" Boss Steel V-Blade posted earlier a few pages back. Pic are there also. Asking $3500.00 Willing to take $3,000.00


Reason for selling these items is the addition of a new truck and no longer needed. Willing to accept reasonable offers.

PM for pics


----------



## lawnprolawns

Please welcome the newest member of the Lawn Pro family.. just waiting to find a plow and salter. Leaf box is in the works right now. 2004 Chevy 3500 w/ 50K miles, 6L gas, and 2WD (ouch...)










And.. this guy frequents the Commerce Twp Lowes.. quite the truck he has going...


----------



## P&M Landscaping

Nice new truck lawnpro. Does anybody have any thoughts on this winter? I've heard a little bit of everything, colder temps, warmer temps, above average snowfall, below average snowfall. Anyone have a clue, has El nino set in, giving us squat? X-Press?


----------



## Superior L & L

Our local ABC station had some dude on today from the National weather service. They talked about the highs and the low's and the jetstream and he was thinking we would have a average winter 40-50"(flint amounts) with it being more "typical" as in less for december and warmer and most of the snow coming in jan -march


----------



## Leisure Time LC

lawnprolawns;857301 said:


> Please welcome the newest member of the Lawn Pro family.. just waiting to find a plow and salter. Leaf box is in the works right now. 2004 Chevy 3500 w/ 50K miles, 6L gas, and 2WD (ouch...)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And.. this guy frequents the Commerce Twp Lowes.. quite the truck he has going...


Looks good Mike, If you dont mind me asking, what did that set you back


----------



## CSC Contracting

Average winter sounds good.


----------



## JR Snow Removal

Lawn Pro nice rig!


----------



## lawnprolawns

Leisure Time LC;857383 said:


> Looks good Mike, If you dont mind me asking, what did that set you back


8400. Really needs nothing but tires.. not a bad price I don't think. Time will tell.. haha.

Got a box on her last night.. worked quite well today. Dump trailer is now for sale, $2500 bucks, 2006 Bri-Mar 10'


----------



## Tscape

Does anyone have, or know someone who has an old V-box they are parting out? Specifically I am looking for a top grate and an inverted V.


----------



## ChaseCreekSnow

lawnprolawns;858859 said:


> 8400. Really needs nothing but tires.. not a bad price I don't think. Time will tell.. haha.
> 
> Got a box on her last night.. worked quite well today. Dump trailer is now for sale, $2500 bucks, 2006 Bri-Mar 10'


Does it come with the leaf loader?


----------



## terrapro

I don't think I would get rid of that dump trailer so soon Mike. Is it paid off? You can now run two cleanup crews on top of whatever else would be going on. Like I said I would keep it, especially if it is paid off.


----------



## Leisure Time LC

terrapro;859041 said:


> I don't think I would get rid of that dump trailer so soon Mike. Is it paid off? You can now run two cleanup crews on top of whatever else would be going on. Like I said I would keep it, especially if it is paid off.


I agree, I have both and it works out great, I have one crew doing cleanups and another crew cutting, I am going to buy another loader in the off season for the dump truck


----------



## lawnprolawns

ChaseCreekSnow;858865 said:


> Does it come with the leaf loader?


Sorry, that made its way to the dump truck.



Leisure Time LC;859058 said:


> I agree, I have both and it works out great, I have one crew doing cleanups and another crew cutting, I am going to buy another loader in the off season for the dump truck


I'm planning on getting a larger dump trailer next spring that can pull a skid and hold a little bit more, maybe a 14' or so that'll take 10K lbs rather than 5k. This worked out well for us, but the dump will replace this little guy, and I need to get a bigger one so you'll stop making fun of me Scott.


----------



## lawnprolawns

Lol... here's an email I just got from a customer.. 

Mike,

Thanks for doing such a good job on the lawn this past summer. 

I recently bought a small 4WD SUV and hope to be able to get in and out of the garage without a snow service. No need to put me on the schedule. If it gets really bad I'll call you. I realize you may not be able to get to me because scheduled customers have first priority.


This lady is amazing, cheapest person I've ever ever met. Oh well..


----------



## silvetouch

lawnprolawns;859201 said:


> Lol... here's an email I just got from a customer..
> 
> Mike,
> 
> Thanks for doing such a good job on the lawn this past summer.
> 
> I recently bought a small 4WD SUV and hope to be able to get in and out of the garage without a snow service. No need to put me on the schedule. If it gets really bad I'll call you. I realize you may not be able to get to me because scheduled customers have first priority.
> 
> This lady is amazing, cheapest person I've ever ever met. Oh well..


Mike, that's funny. sounds like a few of my customers. Did you give any more thought to the Spreader ?


----------



## asps4u

lawnprolawns;857301 said:


> Please welcome the newest member of the Lawn Pro family.. just waiting to find a plow and salter. Leaf box is in the works right now. 2004 Chevy 3500 w/ 50K miles, 6L gas, and 2WD (ouch...)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And.. this guy frequents the Commerce Twp Lowes.. quite the truck he has going...


Your truck looks good, Mike. And that guy was there again this morning lol.



lawnprolawns;858859 said:


> 8400. Really needs nothing but tires.. not a bad price I don't think. Time will tell.. haha.
> 
> Got a box on her last night.. worked quite well today. Dump trailer is now for sale, $2500 bucks, 2006 Bri-Mar 10'


Do you have pics of the dump trailer? I may be interested. my e-mail is [email protected]


----------



## smoore45

silvetouch;856769 said:


> M&S -- i have 2 tailgate spreaders for sale. 1 is a fisher speed caster with mount and wire harness.
> 
> the other is a snow ex 1075 that is missing the mount & controller, but it has the wire harness. I found a place that has the controller for around $350
> 
> let me know if you are interested.


I may be interested in one of those. Send me a PM with some pictures, price and where you are located. Thanks.


----------



## lawnprolawns

asps4u;859243 said:


> Your truck looks good, Mike. And that guy was there again this morning lol.
> 
> Do you have pics of the dump trailer? I may be interested. my e-mail is [email protected]


Here's two pics, one from when it was new, and one from last week. It's a little dirty but will clean up nicely. Everything works well, tires are good, and no leaks, etc. Wood sides included  First $2300 takes it.. we're out of $$


----------



## Allor Outdoor

Hey Fella's
I just had a lawn/landscape customer of mine call me inquiring about snow removal for his home. He lives in West Bloomfield around Pontiac Trail and Halsted. This is not just a "normal" drive, it is a circle drive with 2 seperate garages...a smaller vehicle (ie Jeep, short bed truck, etc) should be used because of the tight spaces.
If any of you guys have rooms in your routes and are in this area, please email me and I will give you his information.
I am not looking to sub this out, I am just trying to get a good contractor for a good customer of mine.
If your interested, please email me at [email protected] or call me at 248-930-4526

Thanks,
Brian


----------



## Luther

That's in the heart of your area Brian. Is it really that tight where a normal sized truck wouldn't work?


----------



## TheXpress2002

For the local guys...

Need to move my BOSS 9'2" V-Blade today. Will take $2500.00 

Taking delivery on a truck tomorrow and need the room.

(734) 502-4065


----------



## eatonpaving

*743 bobcat for sale*

runs great, for a smaller machine she has a ton of power....
5500.00 1734-781-5328


----------



## eatonpaving

bobcat 743, foam filled tires, she needs a muffler. she also has a home built heater in the cab...


----------



## firelwn82

Damn thats a sweet deal. If I had the cash and a place to put that thing I would already be on the way to get it. Consider this a free bump for a decent machine and one hell of a priceussmileyflag


----------



## Leisure Time LC

eatonpaving;860275 said:


> runs great, for a smaller machine she has a ton of power....
> 5500.00 1734-781-5328


That is a sweet deal, If I had the cash it would be in my yard


----------



## eatonpaving

thanks guys, i got my self in a bind so it has to go.....


----------



## JR Snow Removal

firelwn82;860295 said:


> Damn thats a sweet deal. If I had the cash and a place to put that thing I would already be on the way to get it. Consider this a free bump for a decent machine and one hell of a priceussmileyflag


I thought that was a good deal to. I'd park it right in my garage but ya no extra cash to buy new toys


----------



## Allor Outdoor

TCLA;860150 said:


> That's in the heart of your area Brian. Is it really that tight where a normal sized truck wouldn't work?


Yeah it is a pretty tight area, esp with the circle drive and the location of the garages. (it is a very unique design). I just don't have anything small enough to be able to get at it with. I suppose it would be done with a "regular" pick up truck, but it would be just to time consuming!


----------



## Superior L & L

Allor Outdoor;860362 said:


> Yeah it is a pretty tight area, esp with the circle drive and the location of the garages. (it is a very unique design). I just don't have anything small enough to be able to get at it with. I suppose it would be done with a "regular" pick up truck, but it would be just to time consuming!


Just buy some extra shovels and hand do the whole thing :laughing::laughing:


----------



## terrapro

Superior L & L;860503 said:


> Just buy some extra shovels and hand do the whole thing :laughing::laughing:


Funny guy right there!

Hey Mike "Lawnpro", Tojay from across the state is selling some stuff you might be interested in.

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=89620


----------



## lawnprolawns

Anyone service the 12/Drake area in Farmington Hills? A customer of mine has a friend that needs resi snow removal at their home, I told them I'd try and find someone. Address is 26982 Hampstead, Farmington Hills

Let me know!


----------



## TheXpress2002

Here is my new toy. Picked it up yesterday.


----------



## grassmaster06

TheXpress2002;862011 said:


> Here is my new toy. Picked it up yesterday.


nice truck ,is it under the cdl requirements


----------



## firelwn82

Thats a nice truck Express. Is it a dump box? Is this weather awesome or what? Rode the bike all day yesterday and getting ready to do it again today. May be a little chilly today but hhhmmm oh well.... So snow next weekend right????ussmileyflag


----------



## TheXpress2002

grassmaster06;862067 said:


> nice truck ,is it under the cdl requirements





firelwn82;862081 said:


> Thats a nice truck Express. Is it a dump box? Is this weather awesome or what? Rode the bike all day yesterday and getting ready to do it again today. May be a little chilly today but hhhmmm oh well.... So snow next weekend right????ussmileyflag


No it is not under CDL the GVWR is 33,000

Yes it is a dump box with fold down sides. I had to drive to Monroe Wisconsin to get it. The guy was asking 15k offered him 12.5k cash and he took it. Nothing better than driving 7 hours out there to turn around and drive 8.5 hours back. Well worth it though.


----------



## axl

*How do u determine whether your lower ball joints are bad on a super duty?*

I took both of my trucks (06 250/5.4, 01 250/7.3) in to a couple places to check front suspension see if anything is in need of replacement.

Belle tire says...front passenger lower ball joint on both ($500 ea)

Harolds Frame shop....everything is good

Master Auto...01 passenger lower ball needs replacement

How do I know who is right and who just wants my money?


----------



## ChaseCreekSnow

axl;862153 said:


> I took both of my trucks (06 250/5.4, 01 250/7.3) in to a couple places to check front suspension see if anything is in need of replacement.
> 
> Belle tire says...front passenger lower ball joint on both ($500 ea)
> 
> Harolds Frame shop....everything is good
> 
> Master Auto...01 passenger lower ball needs replacement
> 
> How do I know who is right and who just wants my money?


Jack the truck up, make sure the front axle is supported.Grab the tire top and bottom, shake it on a north/south axis..if there is a clink or a clunk...its ball joints...Now, grab the tire on the left and right...shake it on an east/west type axis...any noise this way its tire rod ends or a drag link. Hope this helps.


----------



## ChaseCreekSnow

Just wondering, who installs/services under tailgate salters around here? Im in farmington hills. Any idea what it might cost for a complete install including running the necessary lines?


----------



## asps4u

firelwn82;863254 said:


> OH HOLY HELL!!!! Just called my salt supplier and they have went up 40 bucks :realmad:....
> 80# 30/pallet 194.70+tax+$5pallet deposit
> 50# 49/pallet 203.35+tax+$5pallet deposit
> 
> So whats everyone getting salt for around here. This is at Chemco in Burton/Flint area


Angelo's is the cheapest I've found around me so far, they'll deliver, but myself, I only get a few pallets and they're close to me, so I'm just going to pick mine up. $1.00 / bag cheaper than you've got there. Here's their price list...

http://www.angelos-supplies.com/Portals/0/1/Salt Price List 2009_2010 rev_a.pdf


----------



## ERICS LAWN CARE

25 pound bags or 50 pound?


----------



## JR Snow Removal

ERICS LAWN CARE;863369 said:


> we bought some in bulk for 1st time, got delivered today. but i see a lot of rocks in it, tell me that is not why they call it 'rock' salt. you really have to shop around for the bagged salt, prices can really vary! Does anyone know of anyone with a used boss plow for sale? Looking for one straight blade and one v blade. Worth a try I suppose.


Express has a boss V for sale couple pages back in this thread


----------



## lawnprolawns

Ok, it can snow now. Salter is on.


----------



## procut

Looking at last years records the 17th (tomorrow) was our first salting. Not going to happen this year. Oh, well still have a few other lawn/landscaping things to wrap up, plus my salt supply has not yet been replenished. 

BTW where is Picasso? I was coming home from visiting a friend in Davisburg on Sunday and I stumbled accross what I think was his house or shop. It caught me by surprise, I was like holy $*^@ it's that Picasso guy from lawn/plowsite. lol


----------



## Superior L & L

Sweet salter !! i was just talking to a guy about them electric undertailgates and didnt want to get one till someone else was the tester 
Looks like it needs to be raised 8" to line up with the bed........but what do i know


----------



## CJSLAWNSERVICE

lawnprolawns;863563 said:


> Ok, it can snow now. Salter is on.


Very nice mike! How much salt can you place in the back? and Why not go the V box route? Worried about salt eating away at the dump bed ?


----------



## Superior L & L

CJSLAWNSERVICE;863677 said:


> Why not go the V box route?


because v boxes are gay and for little boys :laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## CJSLAWNSERVICE

Superior L & L;863738 said:


> because v boxes are gay and for little boys :laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:


so basically it would be great for mike? LoL ( don't hate the player hate the game)


----------



## lawnprolawns

CJSLAWNSERVICE;863753 said:


> so basically it would be great for mike? LoL ( don't hate the player hate the game)


Goodness you're harsh.

Paul, the reason it's a bit low is because the latch mechanism for the tailgate is down there, any higher and it wouldn't clear. I hope this wont cause any issues.. If anything it seems like it'll hold more salt in there.

I'll let you know how it works.. fingers crossed. All I know is I got a hat with the salter that says "Do it with a Dog" Nice.


----------



## Superior L & L

lawnprolawns;863817 said:


> All I know is I got a hat with the salter that says "Do it with a Dog" Nice.


Oh you payed $3800 for that hat and got a free salter :laughing: i think i have a couple of them hats around my office


----------



## lawnprolawns

Superior L & L;863833 said:


> Oh you payed $3800 for that hat and got a free salter :laughing: i think i have a couple of them hats around my office


Nope, 3200 for the hat, 300 for the useless one year warranty on the salter, and 100 for the salter. Total comes to 3600. Sorry if you had to pay 3800 to get one.


----------



## 1fast432

*Insurance question*

What insurance company in south east Mi. has the best rates on plow insurance for truck and GL?How much insurance are you getting for residential and for commercial plowing? THANKS JB


----------



## NewImgLwn&Lndsc

axl;862237 said:


> On the 06 I noticed that my toyo open countrys( purchased last winter) were cupping/feathering pretty bad on the front tires. Had that same thing happen before on the original BFG rugged trails that came on the truck.
> 
> Belle Tire said it was due to the ball joint but missed the fact that the front passenger U-joint was broken and they said it was fine, Harolds said it is due to the type of tires and not rotating them often enough.
> 
> When my bro n I did the pry bar test(lifting front end, placing a bar under tire and lifting up) on my truck there was a little bit of play in the b-joint but we are not mechanics so....





lawnprolawns;862812 said:


> AXL, I got something going on with my front tires on my F250.. maybe the same thing. Let me know what you find.


On the 2005+ F-250/350 this is a common problem from under rotation and/or improper air pressures. The problem with these trucks stems from the front ends being coil sprung versus leaf sprung (2004 and older). Also, if you guys ever have the steering wheel oscillate after hitting bumps or washboard with these trucks, that is also from improper inflation. These trucks are notorious for that.


----------



## terrapro

It is the 17th!


----------



## firelwn82

terrapro;864273 said:


> It is the 17th!


and still no snow and none in the near future. I wanna kick mother nature in the shins...... lol


----------



## ChaseCreekSnow

Snow can wait!!! I'm not ready yet!!:realmad: Clean ups suck!!


----------



## firelwn82

ChaseCreekSnow;864381 said:


> Snow can wait!!! I'm not ready yet!!:realmad: Clean ups suck!!


Thats why I don't do them unless they pay well


----------



## axl

To each his own i guess but I love doing clean-ups. It is one of the few lawn maintenance related services that still pays really well if you price it right and have the right tools for the job to get it done quickly and efficiently. Seems most of the rif raff low balling scrubs dont want any part of big clean-ups, most likely due to the fact that they cant afford hi powered back packs, walk behind blowers, leaf loaders, dump truck/trailers, riding mowers with collection systems, etc.


----------



## Luther

Quite the bummer.....I am not very happy with the 30 day outlook.

Appears it won't get below 32 until sometime after Thanksgiving.


----------



## firelwn82

TCLA;864861 said:


> Quite the bummer.....I am not very happy with the 30 day outlook.
> 
> Appears it won't get below 32 until sometime after Thanksgiving.


Very lame. Could be a bust of a winter.....:crying:


----------



## Luther

firelwn82;864881 said:


> Very lame. Could be a bust of a winter.....:crying:


Congrats on the 1,000th you addict!


----------



## Superior L & L

TCLA;864861 said:


> Quite the bummer.....I am not very happy with the 30 day outlook.
> 
> Appears it won't get below 32 until sometime after Thanksgiving.


sounds good to me !!! we will wrap up work this week then mount plows and salters Mon-wednesday then eat turkey for three days!! Lets salt the first week of december


----------



## procut

Superior L & L;864895 said:


> sounds good to me !!! we will wrap up work this week then mount plows and salters Mon-wednesday then eat turkey for three days!! Lets salt the first week of december


Sounds like a plan to me.


----------



## lawnprolawns

1fast432;864161 said:


> What insurance company in south east Mi. has the best rates on plow insurance for truck and GL?How much insurance are you getting for residential and for commercial plowing? THANKS JB


Call this guy!

Brian S. Roose, CPCU, CIC, AAI, LIC, CWCA
Blue Ocean Advisors
41800 W. 11 Mile Rd. / Ste 204
Novi, MI 48375
(248) 855-2600 x 211 Fax (248) 855-5267
[email protected]

He's saving us thousands of dollars on all of our insurance, especially auto. Our policy is so thorough right now I think a volcano could erupt and we'd be covered. Auto, GL, Workman's Comp, Equipment, etc etc etc. I'd highly recommend him to everyone on here. We were paying close to 1500/year for one truck, now we pay 2500 for five trucks.

Tell him Mike from Lawn Pro sent ya.


----------



## Matson Snow

TCLA;864861 said:


> Quite the bummer.....I am not very happy with the 30 day outlook.
> 
> Appears it won't get below 32 until sometime after Thanksgiving.


Think positive...I say Thanksgiving weekend..First plow


----------



## Jeffwich

Any one have 95-00 k2500/3500 Gm/chevy truck they would to get out of. Looking for another truck and would like to keep it Gm/chevy.
Thanks Jeff


----------



## Superior L & L

Any one else have to deal with this ? 
I talked to a buddy who is doing some GM plants in the flint area. He told me that they had to go by a new plow truck for one plant and a newer salt truck to cover both because the they could not use the fords and dodges they had on a GM plant. At least they are American made and not plowing with Toyota's plus all the loader operators pull up to work the machines in chevy trucks!

Guess i cannot do plant work since im from England.............no imports on our lots you Brit !


----------



## JR Snow Removal

I guess that pic with Metros dodges in front of the ford plant are getting around :laughing:


----------



## TheXpress2002

Matson Snow;864981 said:


> Think positive...I say Thanksgiving weekend..First plow


It better not be......lol


----------



## AndyTblc

TheXpress2002;865105 said:


> It better not be......lol


I think it will be


----------



## TheXpress2002

AndyTblc;865116 said:


> I think it will be


Models are all over the place beginning Sunday the 22nd. It is trying to bring in some cooler air from Sunday to Thursday and then blast us with some arctic air beginning Friday the 27th. Then the next run shows something completely different.


----------



## alternative

Mid December for first "real' snowfall
at least I hope..


----------



## JR Snow Removal

Jerry from channel 7 just said spose to get cold over thanksgiving and my generate some white stuff


----------



## 09dieselguy

no im not quite ready for snow yet. well ok actually im really ready for it but the trucks not


----------



## 09dieselguy

Superior L & L;865065 said:


> Any one else have to deal with this ?
> I talked to a buddy who is doing some GM plants in the flint area. He told me that they had to go by a new plow truck for one plant and a newer salt truck to cover both because the they could not use the fords and dodges they had on a GM plant. At least they are American made and not plowing with Toyota's plus all the loader operators pull up to work the machines in chevy trucks!
> 
> Guess i cannot do plant work since im from England.............no imports on our lots you Brit !


equipment is on site already here at the powertrain plant in bay city. one chevy truck with loader and straight blade. the other 2 peices is a case loader and a back hoe with pusher. the funny this is all of the trucks in the lot sure as hell aint chevys. there mustangs and some newer dodges and a mix of others as well.


----------



## irlandscaper

Chrysler did the same, NO other makes allowed in the fenced in yard!! Kinda silly if you ask me. But they are the ones cutting the checks, atleast eventually...


----------



## M & D LAWN

*Rear Flashers*

Does anyone know if it now required to have flashers on the rear of your truck in addition to your lightbar?


----------



## terrapro

M & D LAWN;865729 said:


> Does anyone know if it now required to have flashers on the rear of your truck in addition to your lightbar?


No, they are not required. Actually I think Michigan does't even require your light bar, I could be wrong but I think it is voluntary.


----------



## terrapro

While looking for the law concerning an amber warning light I came across some interesting infomation. I always thought it was illegal to drive barefoot, or with headphones, or riding in a trailer, or have a suicide knob. All those got me...

*Urban Legends of Michigan Traffic Law*
The Traffic Services Section frequently receives questions based on misconceptions or urban legends. Some of these questions may involve valid laws or procedures in other states or provinces, but many fall into the category of myth or urban legend. A few of the more frequently asked questions appear below.
*Riding in a Trailer:* There is nothing in the Michigan Vehicle Code that specifically prohibits riding in a trailer, regardless of the type of hitch or configuration. Two-way communication between driver and occupants is not required. Child restraint violations might apply, but this is questionable as both MCL 257.710d and 257.710e refer to riding in a motor vehicle. Careless or reckless driving may apply in extreme circumstances if a police officer observes a particular action that substantiates such a charge.
*Barefoot Driving:* There is nothing in the Michigan Vehicle Code that prohibits barefoot driving. Careless or reckless driving would really be a stretch, as an argument could be made that a barefoot person has more control over the pedals.
*Driving with Headphones:* There is nothing in the Michigan Vehicle Code that specifically prohibits driving with headphones or earbuds. A driver could, however, be cited for careless, reckless, or failure to yield to an emergency vehicle if a police officer could show that the headphones interfered with the driver's ability to safely operate the vehicle. Some other states do have prohibitions against headphone use.
*Suicide Knobs:* There is nothing in the Michigan Vehicle Code that specifically prohibits "suicide knobs" or "spinners" on steering wheels. Such knobs could actually be required pursuant to a restricted operator's license for a person with a disability.
**677, *67, #77, etc.: *This internet myth is actually based partially in reality, but does not apply to Michigan. In Michigan, as well as most states, the number to contact for an emergency is 911. Some states have a non-emergency number as well, with *677 being the variant that works in Ontario (677=OPP on the telephone keypad).
*Alcohol in Recreational Vehicle:* MCL 257.624a prohibits possessing or transporting an open container of alcoholic beverage in a vehicle. A motor home, camper, van, etc. that is a single unit is a motor vehicle and falls under this prohibition. Because trailers are also vehicles, passengers in a trailer are similarly prohibited from possessing open intoxicants. Alcoholic beverages are required to be stored in an inaccessible area if there is no trunk available. There is an exception in subsection (4) for a chartered vehicle (limousine) authorized to operate by the Michigan Department of Transportation.


----------



## flykelley

Hey Guys
For the guys around Dixie Hwy in Waterford / Clarkston area just found out Bedrock will be selling bulk rock salt this winter. Right now its $85.00 a ton. Same price as M Tec and I see Country Oaks on Dixie is selling Bulk and Liquid for the first time.

Regards Mike


----------



## Metro Lawn

Here is something new we are trying for larger sidewalks. Not sure how it will work, but we will see.


----------



## WMHLC

I have one of those metro and they work pretty good. You do need to add a couple more trip springs because that plow will spend most of the time flipped over.


----------



## Luther

Metro Lawn;866210 said:


> Here is something new we are trying for larger sidewalks. Not sure how it will work, but we will see.


Didn't you work it hard enough during the season?

Why don't you give it the winter off?


----------



## lawnprolawns

You're supposed to use one of these! Well.. dont let the ramps slip out while loading it into the truck..

How else can you plow sidewalks at 20+ mph? Yes, I am a wreckless sidewalk plower.


----------



## Scenic Lawnscape

Metro Lawn;866210 said:


> Here is something new we are trying for larger sidewalks. Not sure how it will work, but we will see.


That would be COLD, but work fast


----------



## Metro Lawn

WMHLC;866228 said:


> I have one of those metro and they work pretty good. You do need to add a couple more trip springs because that plow will spend most of the time flipped over.


Do you use chains on your machine or just run on tires?


----------



## Metro Lawn

lawnprolawns;866349 said:


> You're supposed to use one of these! Well.. dont let the ramps slip out while loading it into the truck..
> 
> How else can you plow sidewalks at 20+ mph? Yes, I am a wreckless sidewalk plower.


I tried them. Sure they are fine for long walks, but for the stuff we do they are slow and sluggish. We do many full city blocks of sidewalks downtown. There are benchs, poles, planters, and all kinds of other stuff to clear around. The atv just did not cut it. Besides, a Super Z does 15mph.


----------



## WMHLC

Metro Lawn;866438 said:


> Do you use chains on your machine or just run on tires?


We started with just tires, then put the chains on. Helps alot to run the chains. We also ran wheel weights. It great at long sidewalks, but sucks at doing detail work. It's to long, I want to set on up a walk behind, with a broom and blower.


----------



## lawnprolawns

Metro Lawn;866443 said:


> I tried them. Sure they are fine for long walks, but for the stuff we do they are slow and sluggish. We do many full city blocks of sidewalks downtown. There are benchs, poles, planters, and all kinds of other stuff to clear around. The atv just did not cut it. Besides, a Super Z does 15mph.


Makes sense. I dont even like using the ATV for driveways.. it's a pain. The only thing it's good for is the mile of straight sidewalk we plow.


----------



## JR Snow Removal

do any of you guys have a Boss 13 pin harness? Just bought a mount for my dads 02 Dodge 1500 now looking for the harness and stuff.


----------



## firelwn82

Metro Lawn;866210 said:


> Here is something new we are trying for larger sidewalks. Not sure how it will work, but we will see.


Looks to cold for me.... lol


----------



## bln

Anybody plowing in Plymouth. I have 1 account there i need someone to do. please call (248)-982-5263. 


thank you
Brad


----------



## magnatrac

For large walks I would want a toro polar track. It's a large zero turn with a cab and tracks. I'm sure it's not cheap but then again what is !!! We looked at putting a blower on one of our exmarks a few years back but were told if it wasn't kept in a warm place before using it we would be dissapointed in it's performace. They told us the pumps didn't like the cold. The price tag was enough to change our minds. We just hire a guy with a polaris ranger with a cab to do that job.

Good luck ,shaun

http://www.toro.com/grounds/mower/trim/gm7200/snow_intro.html


----------



## esshakim

hey guy was wondering if anyone knows of someone selling a good truck for this winter looking to add an additional truck looking for used chevy 2500/3500 or ford 250/350 ext cab looking for white in color. figured id post and ask on here been having no luck at all trying to find one. any help will be appreciated.


----------



## irlandscaper

Possibly looking for a part time sub for the port huron area. Just plowing. [email protected]


----------



## JR Snow Removal

irlandscaper;867099 said:


> Possibly looking for a part time sub for the port huron area. Just plowing. [email protected]


Email sent


----------



## Luther

Looking for 2 experienced skid steer operators (skids equipped with v-plows) to work all accumulating snowfalls near Detroit Metro Airport. Please PM me if interested.

Thanks


----------



## Mark Oomkes

magnatrac;866626 said:


> For large walks I would want a toro polar track. It's a large zero turn with a cab and tracks. I'm sure it's not cheap but then again what is !!! We looked at putting a blower on one of our exmarks a few years back but were told if it wasn't kept in a warm place before using it we would be dissapointed in it's performace. They told us the pumps didn't like the cold. The price tag was enough to change our minds. We just hire a guy with a polaris ranger with a cab to do that job.
> 
> Good luck ,shaun
> 
> http://www.toro.com/grounds/mower/trim/gm7200/snow_intro.html


My dream sidewalk rig.



TCLA;867233 said:


> Looking for 2 experienced skid steer operators (skids equipped with v-plows) to work all accumulating snowfalls near Detroit Metro Airport. Please PM me if interested.
> 
> Thanks


I've operated a skidsteer a few times.


----------



## Luther

Mark Oomkes;867288 said:


> I've operated a skidsteer a few times.


Sweet....you will be able to walk to your machine right off the plane ride from Miami.

Proper footwear (loose the Crocks) required......just let me know how many PBR's it will cost me.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

TCLA;867300 said:


> Sweet....you will be able to walk to your machine right off the plane ride from Miami.
> 
> Proper footwear (loose the Crocks) required......just let me know how many PBR's it will cost me.


Not sure if you are aware of it, but I am trained and certified to operate SS near water as well.


----------



## Luther

Mark Oomkes;867302 said:


> Not sure if you are aware of it, but I am trained and certified to operate SS near water as well.


Thanks for clarifying....I thought the cert was for *UNDER* water operation.:laughing:


----------



## Mark Oomkes

TCLA;867314 said:


> Thanks for clarifying....I thought the cert was for *UNDER* water operation.:laughing:


Are you nuts?

I got out when the water started coming in. :laughing:


----------



## Metro Lawn

I picked up a new shop on the eastside. I just had to add some color....rofl


----------



## lawnprolawns

Metro Lawn;867935 said:


> I picked up a new shop on the eastside. I just had to add some color....rofl


Ha! Nice.. just a bit of color to brighten the place up huh? Looks sweet.


----------



## Scenic Lawnscape

Metro Lawn;867935 said:


> I picked up a new shop on the eastside. I just had to add some color....rofl


Need to have Ronald McDonald stand out frt lol


----------



## Metro Lawn

Scenic Lawnscape;867975 said:


> Need to have Ronald McDonald stand out frt lol


Still looking for work???? rofl Rich, I have been busy with the move, but I haven't forgot about you. I am still playing fax machine tag trying to get the paperwork together.


----------



## lawnprolawns

Scenic Lawnscape;867975 said:


> Need to have Ronald McDonald stand out frt lol


Ha, got me thinking..

Sorry John, had to do it.


----------



## Scenic Lawnscape

Metro Lawn;867984 said:


> Still looking for work???? rofl Rich, I have been busy with the move, but I haven't forgot about you. I am still playing fax machine tag trying to get the paperwork together.


I heard from the other place today via a phone call but nothing set in stone. Let me know the numbers on what you have


----------



## Superior L & L

lawnprolawns;867997 said:


> Ha, got me thinking..
> 
> Sorry John, had to do it.


Mike you SHOULD quit your day job 
:laughing::laughing:


----------



## lawnprolawns

Superior L & L;868018 said:


> Mike you SHOULD quit your day job
> :laughing:


and then what, become a pro graphics designer? Ha. 
:laughing::laughing:


----------



## JR Snow Removal

lawnprolawns;867997 said:


> Ha, got me thinking..
> 
> Sorry John, had to do it.


Thats great!:laughing:


----------



## Leisure Time LC

lawnprolawns;867997 said:


> Ha, got me thinking..
> 
> Sorry John, had to do it.


Mike,

That is awesome, It needs a drive-thru window


----------



## TheXpress2002

lawnprolawns;867997 said:


> Ha, got me thinking..
> 
> Sorry John, had to do it.


You forgot the drive through window!!!!!!


----------



## lawnprolawns

Haha.... oh geeze.. Metro is going to come kill me in my sleep tonight. No harm intended!


----------



## Luther

lawnprolawns;867997 said:


> Ha, got me thinking..
> 
> Sorry John, had to do it.


That's great.......too funny!!!!


----------



## lawnprolawns

TCLA;868126 said:


> That's great.......too funny!!!!


Wouldn't be talking Mr. Tupperware Club of Latin America. :laughing:

Picture is now updated with drive-thru on front.


----------



## Metro Lawn

lawnprolawns;868092 said:


> Haha.... oh geeze.. Metro is going to come kill me in my sleep tonight. No harm intended!


Better sleep with one eye open... roflmao :


----------



## lawnprolawns

Metro Lawn;868164 said:


> Better sleep with one eye open... roflmao


why, so you can douse me with CaCl and burn my eyes?

Maybe you could use that instead of salt for french fries

The hole I'm digging is getting deeper and deeper..


----------



## Luther

lawnprolawns;868135 said:


> Wouldn't be talking Mr. Tupperware Club of Latin America. :laughing:
> 
> Picture is now updated with drive-thru on front.


If I see a pictue of myself in that drive-thru window........I will hold you down while John teaches you a lesson!


----------



## terrapro

:laughing::laughing::laughing:

WTF, I miss alot while working! You guys are too much!


----------



## lawnprolawns

TCLA;868227 said:


> If I see a pictue of myself in that drive-thru window........I will hold you down while John teaches you a lesson!


look closer.


----------



## JR Snow Removal

Mike he pretty much asked for it :laughing:


----------



## Luther

lawnprolawns;868246 said:


> look closer.


Sleep tight Mr Dead Man Walking..............


----------



## M&S Property

I only give you permission to kill him if you guarantee somebody to drive his truck this winter so we get all our work done.


----------



## lawnprolawns

Yes, kill me and your lot does not get plowed. I'm done. Sorry everyone. Been sitting here WWWWAAAAAYYYY too long.

TCLA, you are now out of the drive thru. You have to admit, you did ask for that.


----------



## Luther

I'm gone!

You're pretty slick.


----------



## CJSLAWNSERVICE

I just looked down at my phone and had 8 emails....... good one mike.....


----------



## lawnprolawns

Oh gosh Chris! Had I thought about you this would have gotten completely out of hand! I may well have single handedly gotten the SE Michigan thread completely closed, deleted, and thrown out. 

lol!


----------



## CJSLAWNSERVICE

That would be funny..... Oh and check FB for info on the plane........ Its my new estimate ride


----------



## Metro Lawn

lawnprolawns;868246 said:


> look closer.


"Would you like to Super Size your plowing bill?"


----------



## M&S Property

Metro Lawn;868481 said:


> "Would you like to Super Size your plowing bill?"


Only if I get a free Coke Glass!


----------



## alternative

john, where is your McDonalds located?


----------



## Metro Lawn

alternative;868679 said:


> john, where is your McDonalds located?


On 9 Mile east of Schoenherr.  I really could not pass it up for $400 a month. The main street exposure is worth that. The shop is small but the yard has enough room for 12 trucks, so it is cheaper than renting storage space.


----------



## lawnprolawns

are you staying at your old place also, or is this replacing it?


----------



## Metro Lawn

lawnprolawns;868960 said:


> are you staying at your old place also, or is this replacing it?


I still have stuff at the other yards in Warren, Mt. Clemens, and Detroit. I just took some of the stuff out of the other Warren yard that I was renting. I am keeping the chloride tanks there along with 3 trucks. I wanted somewhere indoors for snow equipment. Most of my mowers came to my garage at home.


----------



## brookline

That's hilarious you guys are too much


----------



## terrapro

Taken care of...thanks


----------



## Matson Snow

Metro...Very Nice set-up...Eye catching from the outside...Nice on the inside..


----------



## Metro Lawn

Matson Snow;869491 said:


> Metro...Very Nice set-up...Eye catching from the outside...Nice on the inside..


Thanks. It does get alot of looks.


----------



## TheXpress2002

Question for whoever is bored.

Looking for data from the winter of 1999-2000. I was not in the business as I was a wee youngin back then and I am looking at collecting data on a 10 year trend.

If anyone could PM me dates of de-icing and snow events I would greatly appreciate it.

By the way heads up the first week of December.payup


----------



## P&M Landscaping

TheXpress2002;871429 said:


> Question for whoever is bored.
> 
> Looking for data from the winter of 1999-2000. I was not in the business as I was a wee youngin back then and I am looking at collecting data on a 10 year trend.
> 
> If anyone could PM me dates of de-icing and snow events I would greatly appreciate it.
> 
> By the way heads up the first week of December.payup


:redbounce:bluebounc


----------



## Matson Snow

Cut my homes grass and did a little clean-up (i hope for the last time)....I am ready for SNOW!!!!.....payup


----------



## Five Star Lawn Care LLC

Matson Snow;871519 said:


> Cut my homes grass and did a little clean-up (i hope for the last time)....I am ready for SNOW!!!!.....payup


Good luck on that last clean-up....looks like you have a Bradford in the backround Im about sick of those damn things. There the reason why i wont be relaxing this week.


----------



## Leisure Time LC

Five Star Lawn Care LLC;871598 said:


> Good luck on that last clean-up....looks like you have a Bradford in the backround Im about sick of those damn things. There the reason why i wont be relaxing this week.


Same here buddy


----------



## grassmaster06

Leisure Time LC;871606 said:


> Same here buddy


darn leafs are hanging on for dear life


----------



## alternative

Thats why there is a spring cleanup


----------



## Matson Snow

Five Star Lawn Care LLC;871598 said:


> Good luck on that last clean-up....looks like you have a Bradford in the backround Im about sick of those damn things. There the reason why i wont be relaxing this week.


3 Bradfords...Im hoping those just blow into the next yard..:laughing:


----------



## CSC Contracting

From what I remember 99-00 was a big snow year.


----------



## Keith_480231

Yeah I think that year there were "bigger" storms instead of a lot of "smaller" ones.


----------



## Scenic Lawnscape

anyone looking for a sub in Macomb or Eastern Oakland county?

I still havent got any info from the contractor, and i want to secure something asap


----------



## Jason Pallas

Express - I've got that data. Give me a couple of days. We've still got 40-45 clean-ups to get through and I'm working my butt off. Between readying the snow equipment and finishing these last clean-ups, we're working harder than in the Spring!!!!

PS - See what you can do about pushing that snow off until at least the second week of December. I need to get this work done!


----------



## lawnprolawns

Five Star Lawn Care LLC;871598 said:


> Good luck on that last clean-up....looks like you have a Bradford in the backround Im about sick of those damn things. There the reason why i wont be relaxing this week.


I vote pears need to be illegal in MI. They're stupid. All of our stuff is just about done except the yards with pears. Oh well.


----------



## asps4u

lawnprolawns;872334 said:


> I vote pears need to be illegal in MI. They're stupid. All of our stuff is just about done except the yards with pears. Oh well.


Hey Mike, what you need to do, is talk to your customers with the pear trees and ask them if they're not going to use the pears, would they mind if you did. Than you take empty liqueur bottles of your choice and when the pears start to bud you put them in the bottle and tie the bottle to the branch. Allow the pears to grow in the bottles all season, and remove the bottles when the pears fall off the branch into the base of the bottle. Than you make the liqueur and sell it for $35-$50 per bottle, keeping what you want to enjoy yourself. You don't have to worry about cleaning up and/or running over pears. If you don't want to worry about selling a liqueur without a liquor license, than sell the pears in the bottles. Any Greek restaurant would be interested. Or have them do it all, and give you a commission, payup.

It's a lot more work than I care to do, but I've seen it done. My in-laws have pear trees and the Greek family that owns the restaurant behind their house takes care of the trees and pears and gives them a couple bottles as "payment" for the pears. Works out good for me, than I don't have to deal with pears in their yard.


----------



## terrapro

asps4u;872376 said:


> Hey Mike, what you need to do, is talk to your customers with the pear trees and ask them if they're not going to use the pears, would they mind if you did. Than you take empty liqueur bottles of your choice and when the pears start to bud you put them in the bottle and tie the bottle to the branch. Allow the pears to grow in the bottles all season, and remove the bottles when the pears fall off the branch into the base of the bottle. Than you make the liqueur and sell it for $35-$50 per bottle, keeping what you want to enjoy yourself. You don't have to worry about cleaning up and/or running over pears. If you don't want to worry about selling a liqueur without a liquor license, than sell the pears in the bottles. Any Greek restaurant would be interested. Or have them do it all, and give you a commission, payup.
> 
> It's a lot more work than I care to do, but I've seen it done. My in-laws have pear trees and the Greek family that owns the restaurant behind their house takes care of the trees and pears and gives them a couple bottles as "payment" for the pears. Works out good for me, than I don't have to deal with pears in their yard.


These are Bradford Pears, different variety than your normal fruiting pears. But a good idea non the less.

Check this out. We are in the top 5 again! Wahoo!!! xysport :waving: 
http://www.detnews.com/article/20091123/UPDATE/911230381/1409/METRO


----------



## TheXpress2002

Someone is going to have a few issues. On my way back from A2 today. There were two police tow trucks heading west bound on 94. They had two newer F250's with v-blades on the one and the second tow truck was towing a 30 foot Donzi. Hopefully something was being returned and not repossessed. Not a good surprise to come home too


----------



## asps4u

terrapro;872385 said:


> These are Bradford Pears, different variety than your normal fruiting pears. But a good idea non the less.


Well now that you say that, I see the quote about the Bradfords in his post. Oh well, at least now everyone else has a new idea to add to their list of services



terrapro;872385 said:


> Check this out. We are in the top 5 again! Wahoo!!! xysport :waving:
> http://www.detnews.com/article/20091123/UPDATE/911230381/1409/METRO


Now there's a shocking turn of events.


----------



## firelwn82

TheXpress2002;872610 said:


> Someone is going to have a few issues. On my way back from A2 today. There were two police tow trucks heading west bound on 94. They had two newer F250's with v-blades on the one and the second tow truck was towing a 30 foot Donzi. Hopefully something was being returned and not repossessed. Not a good surprise to come home too


You should of followed them and offered them the pay off for the Ford.... Cut the middle man out on the auction.... That would suck for sure.


----------



## Allor Outdoor

Hey Guys:
Figured I would post this up here to get some local guys opinions, and also to show how cheap people are giving away their plow services:

I was contacted a few weeks ago to put a bid on this "subdivision". It has approx 20 houses, and the rest are vacant lots (i assume that the builder wasn't able to sell). Anyways, the HOA said that it was to be plowed at 2", and then salt spread at the enterance, and also at the bus stop. (at best a few hundred pounds of salt).

When there is less than 2" they only want the red areas salted (again only a few hundred pounds)

The road way is 1.1 miles x 25ft wide, only 1 cul-de-sac.

The yellow road is an access point to a well that they need to keep open, but they only wanted 1 pass made...just enough for a truck to drive through. The lenght of this area is 2/10 mile.

It is in theory a very easy plow...no sidewalks, no driveways

Anyone care to "submit" a bid, and let me know what they would charge for:
1) salt
2) plowing over 2"

I was shocked to be told that I was the HIGHEST bid submitted for this property (out of 5 contractors).
I never have been, and never will be the cheapest contractor out there, but I like to think my numbers are competitive...
Lets hear your numbers and I'll let you know what I got shot down at....

I just got word back that I was the HIGHEST bid submitted out of 5 companies


----------



## procut

^ Around here, about $200.00


----------



## firelwn82

Allor Outdoor;872752 said:


> Hey Guys:
> The road way is 1.1 miles x 25ft wide, only 1 cul-de-sac.
> 
> The yellow road is an access point to a well that they need to keep open, but they only wanted 1 pass made...just enough for a truck to drive through. The lenght of this area is 2/10 mile.


I do something kind of like this. Mine is just a little over 3/4 of a mile 3 passes in 2 out so 5 in all. Salt the entrance only 160#'s of salt.

Plow 2"act $145
Salt $75

Takes about 45 min Blizzard 810 and Buyers TGSO6 tailgate spreader


----------



## cuttingedge13

You've got to watch the new subs that are half sold. Sometimes they don't put the last coat of asphalt down till construction is done. Every manhole and catch basin is left 3" out of the ground...... Great for brand new cutting edges!!!!!


----------



## lawnprolawns

That should only take 4 passes if the road is 25' wide, lets say 6 to cover time for them entrance and the other small road, at 15 mph that will take 26 minutes. You may be able to plow faster if it's smooth and you can do it safely. 

I'd plow it for 75-100, salt for 70, figuring under 500# of salt. It depends where it is compared to your other accounts etc. Not trying to be a lowballer, and maybe my thinking is totally off, but numbers are numbers. I know what I want to make an hour and what I charge for salt. Since it's smaller and will take less than one hour, the hourly rate will obviously be a little higher.


----------



## firelwn82

Just browsing Craigslist and found this.....
http://detroit.craigslist.org/mcb/cto/1461457303.html

All I know is what you see in the listing


----------



## Superior L & L

$2000 would be my best offer on that POS. 

The frame is one pile of rust :laughing:


----------



## magnatrac

firelwn82;872932 said:


> Just browsing Craigslist and found this.....
> http://detroit.craigslist.org/mcb/cto/1461457303.html
> 
> All I know is what you see in the listing


 Hey doesn't look too bad. Are you going to add a second truck to your fleet this year? That things got a solid axle,it might look good with your blizzard on the front !!!

, shaun


----------



## michigancutter

Well i think im ready for snow, clean-ups all done just waiting to hang some x-mas lights now and some snow and i will be fine. Who went to L.C.C this year? I just bought 2 325 gallons systems for 2 of my trucks and hoping it will pay off. Now i just have to find a local supplier for them here on the east side. Also looking for 1100 gallon storage tanks anyone know of a cheap place that sells them? Anyone using L.C.C. doing any dust control in the summer. Looking to maybe get into it but dont know much about. would like to use the systems all year long if you know what i mean. Metro love the biulding make my want a big mac.lol


----------



## terrapro

Allor Outdoor;872752 said:


> Lets hear your numbers and I'll let you know what I got shot down at....
> 
> I just got word back that I was the HIGHEST bid submitted out of 5 companies


I would like to see it at $140 to plow and $40 salt but I am assuming it went for $70-$75 including salt.


----------



## Superior L & L

Superior L & L;862572 said:


> Looking for someone to sub about 3-4 hours in S. Lyon. Needs to be from 2:00am till 5 or 6:00 for the overnight stuff


Still need some help !!!


----------



## magnatrac

We plow/salt a couple of sub divisons. We got both of these jobs from referrals and thats how I preffer to get our work. It seems when we go out and bid on jobs where we are unknown numbers are all that seems matter. We bib on a couple more subs again this year, both were referrals and we were too expensive . We have also in years past been told we were too cheap if you can beleive that. We use our same price structure for all the jobs and for the most part we are right in the middle so I don't worry about it too much. We do plow some street jobs cheaper because it's easier on me and the truck. Right now it seems ( atleast to me) prices are all over and I think it's just the economy. My favorite is what I saw advertised on the side of a truck the other day " Give me a price, I'll beat it " . The only reason I can see someone saying that is becasue they don't know how to price the work. It makes me want to go low ball jobs just for them !!! If someone actually calls I'll just tell them I'm too busy.


, Shaun


----------



## Metro Lawn

michigancutter;872960 said:


> Well i think im ready for snow, clean-ups all done just waiting to hang some x-mas lights now and some snow and i will be fine. Who went to L.C.C this year? I just bought 2 325 gallons systems for 2 of my trucks and hoping it will pay off. Now i just have to find a local supplier for them here on the east side. Also looking for 1100 gallon storage tanks anyone know of a cheap place that sells them? Anyone using L.C.C. doing any dust control in the summer. Looking to maybe get into it but dont know much about. would like to use the systems all year long if you know what i mean. Metro love the biulding make my want a big mac.lol


Call me, I can help you with tanks and other info. John 586-563-3990

Here is an updated pic of the building


----------



## terrapro

Superior L & L;873038 said:


> Still need some help !!!


Paul PM me with details, I might be able to help you out. I need an excuse to fill a current route that is only half full anyway.


----------



## firelwn82

magnatrac;872958 said:


> Hey doesn't look too bad. Are you going to add a second truck to your fleet this year? That things got a solid axle,it might look good with your blizzard on the front !!! , shaun


I want to but I don't want something that old. I was surprised that it was in half way decent shape still. I almost bought a 99 1 ton about a month ago. It sold the day I went to the bank. so I took it as a sign..... lol


----------



## Allor Outdoor

michigancutter;872960 said:


> Well i think im ready for snow, clean-ups all done just waiting to hang some x-mas lights now and some snow and i will be fine. Who went to L.C.C this year? I just bought 2 325 gallons systems for 2 of my trucks and hoping it will pay off. Now i just have to find a local supplier for them here on the east side. Also looking for 1100 gallon storage tanks anyone know of a cheap place that sells them? Anyone using L.C.C. doing any dust control in the summer. Looking to maybe get into it but dont know much about. would like to use the systems all year long if you know what i mean. Metro love the biulding make my want a big mac.lol[/QUOTE
> 
> MESSAGE SENT!


----------



## Allor Outdoor

michigancutter;872960 said:


> Well i think im ready for snow, clean-ups all done just waiting to hang some x-mas lights now and some snow and i will be fine. Who went to L.C.C this year? I just bought 2 325 gallons systems for 2 of my trucks and hoping it will pay off. Now i just have to find a local supplier for them here on the east side. Also looking for 1100 gallon storage tanks anyone know of a cheap place that sells them? Anyone using L.C.C. doing any dust control in the summer. Looking to maybe get into it but dont know much about. would like to use the systems all year long if you know what i mean. Metro love the biulding make my want a big mac.lol


Mesage sent....take a look
Thanks!


----------



## lawnprolawns

Allor, can we hear what that sub went for and/or what you bid? Just curious.


----------



## asps4u

lawnprolawns;874188 said:


> Allor, can we hear what that sub went for and/or what you bid? Just curious.


x2. I'm curious to know as well. I can only imagine it's something ridiculously low


----------



## Superior L & L

lawnprolawns;874188 said:


> Allor, can we hear what that sub went for and/or what you bid? Just curious.


He's going to sub it to me for $25.00 per push :laughing:


----------



## lawnprolawns

paul you're always such a lowballer.


----------



## Allor Outdoor

Superior L & L;874238 said:


> He's going to sub it to me for $25.00 per push :laughing:


Paul, you would more than likely still be to high at $25.00!!

Anyways, I don't know exactly what it went for, but the HOA told me that they were sending out a SECOND ROUND of bid packages for the 2 lowest bidders. (i assume in an attempt to get them to come even lower).
As I mentioned he said I was the highest, and I bid it at:
1) $150/plow
2) $75/salt

For a GRAND TOTAL of $225/event!

I understand that I was going to be the cheapest, but to be the most expensive out of 5 companies SHOCKS me! 
He did tell me that the bid is still "open" and that if I wanted to significantally lower my bid that I might be considered!
So now that Paul as agree to plow it for $25 I just might bid it at $30 so I can make a quick $5!


----------



## Superior L & L

lawnprolawns;874240 said:


> paul you're always such a lowballer.


Please reference my signature  just dragging them though the snow :laughing:


----------



## magnatrac

One year ago today was the first push of the season for me!!! We had 3" - 5" of heavy wet snow here in north oakland co. I don't miss snow like that. I hope it gets cold this year before the snow decides to fall !!!


, shaun


----------



## lawnprolawns

Superior L & L;874297 said:


> Please reference my signature  just dragging them though the snow :laughing:


HA! Clever.


----------



## Luther

Allor Outdoor;874268 said:


> Anyways, I don't know exactly what it went for, but the HOA told me that they were sending out a SECOND ROUND of bid packages for the 2 lowest bidders. (i assume in an attempt to get them to come even lower).


Sound's like the business plan Silentroo subscribes to.

I just had a prospected client do the same to me.......seriously, I raised the price.

I wouldn't spend another minute on a prospect that wants to beat you up.


----------



## bigjeeping

TheXpress2002;871429 said:


> By the way heads up the first week of December.payup


Really??? I have cleanups scheduled that week... Oh well payup payup payup


----------



## firelwn82

magnatrac;875163 said:


> I don't miss snow like that. I hope it gets cold this year before the snow decides to fall !!! , shaun


I'm there with you Shaun. Hope it starts getting REALLY cold and stays that way. I hate breaking the truck into the snow season with heavy wet slop. Let it snow let it snow!!


----------



## Superior L & L

magnatrac;875163 said:


> One year ago today was the first push of the season for me!!! We had 3" - 5" of heavy wet snow here in north oakland co. I don't miss snow like that. I hope it gets cold this year before the snow decides to fall !!!
> 
> , shaun


I looked at some invoices for november of last year and we have 2 plows and 5-6 salts


----------



## magnatrac

We won't need any big storms to get things started . As warm as it has been this month a nice shot of cold air and we will be off to an easy start with the lake effect blow over. I always like it when the west side of the state is getting pounded because it means a nice fluffly 1"-3" for those of us down wind. I-69 seems to be the path that the snow likes to travel. That kind of snow would be a nice way to ease into the seasonpayup


, shaun


----------



## lawnprolawns

Looking for a 8-9' Western or Boss straight blade plow. It's going on a '04 Chevy 3500. Under 3K, no rust piles. Anyone?


----------



## Do It All Do It Right

*Possible accounts Inkster 13 mile*

Possible accounts around inkster & 13 mile call 313-729-3044


----------



## P&M Landscaping

lawnprolawns;875614 said:


> Looking for a 8-9' Western or Boss straight blade plow. It's going on a '04 Chevy 3500. Under 3K, no rust piles. Anyone?


I know it's a v-plow, but it has the mount for your truck. I don't know what he's asking either, just thought i'd pass it along

http://detroit.craigslist.org/wyn/pts/1463273506.html


----------



## JR Snow Removal

lawnprolawns;875614 said:


> Looking for a 8-9' Western or Boss straight blade plow. It's going on a '04 Chevy 3500. Under 3K, no rust piles. Anyone?


just curious why don't you want a V blade


----------



## firelwn82

magnatrac;875570 said:


> That kind of snow would be a nice way to ease into the seasonpayup , shaun


I'm all about ease n' into things.... Keeps everyone happy :laughing:


----------



## alternative

no shiat.. i will never buy another straight blade again. V= efficiency


----------



## Superior L & L

the truck he's putting it on is only 2wd . A v blade needs lots of power behind it to do any good


----------



## alternative

ahh - makes sense. in that case get a poly blade


----------



## axl

Superior L & L;876066 said:


> the truck he's putting it on is only 2wd . A v blade needs lots of power behind it to do any good


In that case he definitely can't run a V-blade.....its a chevy.... he needs a SUPER DUTY! :laughing:

Even if it was 4wd, POWER and CHEVY dont go together in the same sentence unless the word POWER is preceded by the word NO :laughing::laughing: J/K

I couldn't decide which chevy burn to post so i did both of em LOL


----------



## Milwaukee

How come my friend have 2 F350 and 1 F450 they are 2wd plus they have huge V plow on 1 F350 and F450 they are 9'2.

No problem and they have 4,000-5,000 pound cement block in bed.


----------



## Metro Lawn

Milwaukee;876487 said:


> How come my friend have 2 F350 and 1 F450 they are 2wd plus they have huge V plow on 1 F350 and F450 they are 9'2.
> 
> No problem and they have 4,000-5,000 pound cement block in bed.


I think you answered your own question...


----------



## Leisure Time LC

axl;876157 said:


> In that case he definitely can't run a V-blade.....its a chevy.... he needs a SUPER DUTY!
> 
> Even if it was 4wd, POWER and CHEVY dont go together in the same sentence unless the word POWER is preceded by the word NO :laughing::laughing: J/K
> 
> I couldn't decide which chevy burn to post so i did both of em LOL


Ryan,

Lets hook up my 2500 and your F250 and see which one breaks first 

It is ok, I will be your mentor with my chevy's and Boss plows to your Ford and western plows

Here is a pic of a v plow on a chevy for you. I even push in 2wd

If I remember correctly, you just bought a chevy dump with a Boss plow....


----------



## procut

Why do we have to have the Ford vs. Chevy debate??? 

For what it's worth, I've tried all three brands of trucks (Ford, Chevy, Dodge) with an open mind, and I didn't think one had any clear advantage over the other,


----------



## Metro Lawn

procut;876604 said:


> Why do we have to have the Ford vs. Chevy debate???
> 
> ,


I don't get in that one... I hate both of them... rofl


----------



## Superior L & L

procut;876604 said:


> Why do we have to have the Ford vs. Chevy debate???
> 
> ,


Ok Toyota can lick my balls :laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## Do It All Do It Right

Milwaukee;876487 said:


> How come my friend have 2 F350 and 1 F450 they are 2wd plus they have huge V plow on 1 F350 and F450 they are 9'2.
> 
> No problem and they have 4,000-5,000 pound cement block in bed.


the block only weighs 3200lbs which is a mafia block. i still have yet to plow with a 4wd truck. i have no idea how they wold push snow. but the piles i push everyone asks if they are made with a loader.


----------



## brian12281

Superior L & L;876662 said:


> Ok Toyota can lick my balls :laughing::laughing::laughing:


Got it all right there!!!!!!!


----------



## Luther

axl;876157 said:


> In that case he definitely can't run a V-blade.....its a chevy.... he needs a SUPER DUTY! :laughing:
> 
> Even if it was 4wd, POWER and CHEVY dont go together in the same sentence unless the word POWER is preceded by the word NO :laughing::laughing: J/K
> 
> I couldn't decide which chevy burn to post so i did both of em LOL


Hard to get around the fact the Chevy has a better resell value than any other truck.


----------



## irlandscaper

Happy Thanksgiving guys!!


----------



## Matson Snow

TCLA;876751 said:


> Hard to get around the fact the Chevy has a better resell value than any other truck.


Better Re-sale value...OUCH!!!!...Happy Thanksgiving..TCLA and everyone else. Have a great day...:waving:


----------



## Leisure Time LC

Happy Thanksgiving Guys and Gals


----------



## Luther

Matson Snow;876771 said:


> Better Re-sale value...OUCH!!!!...Happy Thanksgiving..TCLA and everyone else. Have a great day...:waving:


Thanks brotha........

Happy Thanksgiving to all!!!


----------



## grassmaster06

deep fried turkey is under way


----------



## Allor Outdoor

I know it is a long shot with the ground temps, but from what I have been reading we might see a *slushy* 1/2 inch of accumulation tonight...

Might be a good night to get a salting in under our belts...


----------



## CJSLAWNSERVICE

ground temp is still way too high don't you think?? and happy thanksgiving !


----------



## ChaseCreekSnow

Yeah, we might see some snow capped roof's or maybe some dust on the grass but nothing will stick to pavement, way too warm still. I'm basically ready anyhow, did a load test yesterday to test my bed hydraulics and my new tailgate spreader set up. It wont be long fellas! Oh btw, wtf is going on with the lions? They look great today!!!! Happy thanksgiving ya'll


----------



## Leisure Time LC

ChaseCreekSnow;877116 said:


> Yeah, we might see some snow capped roof's or maybe some dust on the grass but nothing will stick to pavement, way too warm still. I'm basically ready anyhow, did a load test yesterday to test my bed hydraulics and my new tailgate spreader set up. It wont be long fellas! Oh btw, wtf is going on with the lions? They look great today!!!! Happy thanksgiving ya'll


You spoke to soon on the Lions


----------



## Do It All Do It Right

Matson Snow;876771 said:


> Better Re-sale value...OUCH!!!!...Happy Thanksgiving..TCLA and everyone else. Have a great day...:waving:


Gotta get my digs in!

"Those who say they would rather push a Chevy than drive a Ford usually do" CHEVROLET= Can Hear Every Valve Rattle, Oil Leaks, Engine Ticks.

Good or bad, better resale value; becauase GM didn't make as many, and the number or Ford trucks on the road keeps going up!

Superduty's all the way :bluebounc

Happy Thanksgiving


----------



## Do It All Do It Right

Do It All Do It Right;875764 said:


> Possible accounts around inkster & 13 mile


Anyone intersted? Residential


----------



## ChaseCreekSnow

Do It All Do It Right;877147 said:


> Anyone intersted? Residential


Yes, pm me the information. I am based at 12 mile and orchard lake. Its worth a look.Thanks


----------



## ChaseCreekSnow

Leisure Time LC;877127 said:


> You spoke to soon on the Lions


And yes, as of typing this green bay just got their 3rd interception of the game. Pathetic. 
I shouldn't have said anything....


----------



## ChaseCreekSnow

And this ford vs. chevy debate? Again?! Each company has their strong points, whether it be a certain engine, transmission or body styling. Personally, I am a ford fanatic all the way. I love my 03 7.3 powerstroke super duty,82 l8000 with cat diesel/eaton trans and my new 2010 fusion. I will give chevy credit on their duramax/allison combo ( duramax is isuzu, my dads friend and mentor was responsible for bringing that here btw) 

What it all boils down to is this, and i will say it every time....Maintenance and operator. If you know how to drive and treat a vehicle as well as maintain it properly, it will last. I don't care what brand it is. Some vehicles are duds from the factory and their is nothing you can do, I know this first hand from working a dealership and the same vehicles coming back time and time again for stupid crap. Take care of your stuff, it will take care of you. My two bits.


----------



## lawnprolawns

Somehow Chevy's are outnumbering Fords in our fleet.. I'm not too happy about it. 

Oh well, the only thing that matters is that they're all white! Well.. except one.


----------



## AndyTblc

Well I was hoping to plow snow today but I guess that isn't going to happen for a couple weeks.


----------



## TheXpress2002

AndyTblc;877212 said:


> Well I was hoping to plow snow today but I guess that isn't going to happen for a couple weeks.


December 3-5th will be here sooner than you think, if you know what I mean.


----------



## Leisure Time LC

I hope nothing sticks to the grassy areas, I still have a few cleanups to get done


----------



## TheXpress2002

For those interested. The following link is an updated weather cam list across Michigan. Some of the cams are low quality but some are very detailed high resolution.

http://www.weathermichigan.com/miwxcams.htm

This one is in A2 updated every 5 seconds!

http://www.oeinstitute.org/web-cam.html


----------



## P&M Landscaping

TheXpress2002;877311 said:


> December 3-5th will be here sooner than you think, if you know what I mean.


Are these looking to be plowing events or salt only?


----------



## snow plowman

well u guys is snowing here in muskegon


----------



## lawnmasters2006

well maybe its is coming soon,as im up already an the windshields of the trucks are cover in snow,light dusting on the ground...sure cant wait until we get some real snow,or at least a salting.


----------



## lawnmasters2006

Any snow plowers from the Battle Creek area?


----------



## TheXpress2002

P&M Landscaping;877555 said:


> Are these looking to be plowing events or salt only?


As of right now it will be our first plowing. I will follow the soil temps the next few days to see how fast they fall.


----------



## lawnprolawns

When, exactly, do you think the 3rd-5th will be here, since it sounds like it's not going to actually be the 3rd-5th?


----------



## firelwn82

and now my attention and focus is officially on this thread to hear the weather reports until march. Thanks Express for the fare warning on events. Keep up the good workussmileyflag


----------



## AndyTblc

Well, we had our first measurable snow this morning, nothing on the pavement, but on the grass, we had 0.75" and it's pretty much melted by now.


----------



## AndyTblc

P&M Landscaping;877555 said:


> Are these looking to be plowing events or salt only?


Here is from a meteorologist of 35 years in the G.R. area and still going, it is called Bills Blog, and he knows his $*** too, I've talked to him and he knows everything about weather.
http://blogs.woodtv.com/2009/11/26/18960/


----------



## brookline

Hope everyone had a great Thanksgiving. Can't wait for next week to start plowing.. I need some signs though Jim.


----------



## Kingspointe

*Subs Needed St. Clair Shores (Condos)*

We are looking for subs for condos in St. Clair Shores Michigan. This job is a seasonal rate plus per occurrence salting for a condominium community. It includes walkway shoveling, shoveling garages, and plowing the drives. Snow placement is a challenge here, a skid steer with box-plow is best bet. This may turn into two different contracts in the same area. Please respond to [email protected] with contact name, company name, years in business, equipment list, and location. We look forward to finding a new sub to help us with GREAT customer service in the St. Clair Shores area.


----------



## 2FAST4U

well just got back from deer camp, what a warm $hity year up there. came home with two deer for three hunters so not that bad I guess. Two cleanups and one gutter clean out tomorrow then Im done for that season. then finish winterizing the mowers put the trailer away and go throw some snow stakes in!!:redbounce 

SnoCru let me now how your drive goes tomorrow and what your going to be plowing


----------



## Matson Snow

The talking weather heads on channels 2, 4, and 7 are saying snow Thursday or Friday...We will see...payup..


----------



## Leisure Time LC

Matson Snow;880449 said:


> The talking weather heads on channels 2, 4, and 7 are saying snow Thursday or Friday...We will see...payup..


I still think the ground is to warm yet, but we will have to wait and see


----------



## Stove

Inkster rd. and Cherry hill


----------



## Jason Pallas

Matson Snow;880449 said:


> The talking weather heads on channels 2, 4, and 7 are saying snow Thursday or Friday...We will see...payup..


Didn't Express call that about 2 weeks ago?

UPPER LEVEL TROUGH/COLD POOL OVER THE GULF OF ALASKA WITH TWO TIGHT
CIRCULATIONS NOTED ON THE WATER VAPOR IMAGERY WILL THEN BECOME THE
FOCUS FOR THE MID TO LATE PART OF THE WEEK...AS PHASING WITH THE
CUTOFF OVER THE FOUR CORNER REGIONS REMAINS A CONCERN...SETTING US
UP FOR A POTENTIAL WINTER STORM. MEDIUM RANGE MODEL CONSENSUS
TONIGHT CONTINUES TO SHOW A FASTER TREND WITH THE NORTHERN STREAM
TROUGH ARRIVING OVER THE GREAT LAKES REGION...WITH PHASING OF THE
CUTOFF LOW OVER TEXAS/WESTERN GULF STATES OCCURRING A BIT TOO LATE.
THE NORTHERN STREAM TROUGH AXIS REMAINS A BIT TOO POSITIVELY TILTED.
WILL NEED TO KEEP OUR GUARD UP ON THURSDAY AS CANADIAN
GLOBAL/EUROPEAN ARE CLOSE CALLS...BUT BETTER CONFIDENCE IN THE
COLD AIR BECOMING ESTABLISHED OVER THE REGION...WITH THE EUROPEAN
AND THE ENSEMBLE MEAN SHOWING 850 MB TEMPS DOWN TO -12 C BY
FRIDAY...LIKELY HOLDING MAXES IN THE MID 30S.


----------



## firelwn82

Either way. Probably going to salt atleast. Gonna be getting pretty cold payup


----------



## Jason Pallas

We still have a full week of clean-ups and gutters to go. I'd be all good with a little more time til the snow flies. I'd like a little down time to recover from a busy year. Last week, my guys were still pulling 45+ hours - even with Thursday off! So, I'm hoping for a "miss" here.


----------



## TheXpress2002

Matson Snow;880449 said:


> The talking weather heads on channels 2, 4, and 7 are saying snow Thursday or Friday...We will see...payup..


The weatherhead here said that a couple days ago...lol

The other issue that we will have forecasting will be the 3-6 days before. The reason is the models do not pick up the phasing of the two streams. It will show the phasing during the 7 to 10 day forecast then it will show nothing. Right now it shows nothing BUT it will be the Tuesday... 

Look at it this way. I am trying to adjust a flight to get my azz home from Florida, becuase I do not like the looks.

Sorry typing is chopped. On the crackberry.


----------



## Superior L & L

TheXpress2002;880616 said:


> The weatherhead here said that a couple days ago...lol
> 
> The other issue that we will have forecasting will be the 3-6 days before. The reason is the models do not pick up the phasing of the two streams. It will show the phasing during the 7 to 10 day forecast then it will show nothing. Right now it shows nothing BUT it will be the Tuesday...
> 
> Look at it this way. I am trying to adjust a flight to get my azz home from Florida, becuase I do not like the looks.
> 
> Sorry typing is chopped. On the crackberry.


We will be looking for your report on tuesday morning 

Thanks Weatherhead


----------



## Leisure Time LC

TheXpress2002;880616 said:


> The weatherhead here said that a couple days ago...lol
> 
> The other issue that we will have forecasting will be the 3-6 days before. The reason is the models do not pick up the phasing of the two streams. It will show the phasing during the 7 to 10 day forecast then it will show nothing. Right now it shows nothing BUT it will be the Tuesday...
> 
> Look at it this way. I am trying to adjust a flight to get my azz home from Florida, becuase I do not like the looks.
> 
> Sorry typing is chopped. On the crackberry.


Have a good flight Ryan,

We will be waiting for your report on Tuesday


----------



## Tscape

Anybody with a Superduty gasser want to run 2 batteries?
http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?p=880852#post880852


----------



## superiorsnowrem

That sucks im supposed to be going to Vegas on Wednesday. Everytime I take a trip it ends up snowing, my luck.


----------



## Metro Lawn

I just won this on eBay. Hoping it will cut down on sidewalk time.


----------



## Scenic Lawnscape

Metro Lawn;881200 said:


> I just won this on eBay. Hoping it will cut down on sidewalk time.


John

You sure do like ebay LOL


----------



## magnatrac

Looks good I'm sure it will work great on walks or what ever you use it on. It looks alot warmer that the hustler !!! Is that a ford? Again nice looking tractor

, shaun


----------



## Metro Lawn

magnatrac;881219 said:


> Looks good I'm sure it will work great on walks or what ever you use it on. It looks alot warmer that the hustler !!! Is that a ford? Again nice looking tractor
> 
> , shaun


Yes, Ford 340 Industrial diesel tractor with heated cab. eBay price $2225.00


----------



## AndyTblc

Looks like we might get a chance thursday and friday to plow, atleast us on the west side of the state.


----------



## Jason Pallas

Metro Lawn;881231 said:


> Yes, Ford 340 Industrial diesel tractor with heated cab. eBay price $2225.00


Is that 4wd? BTW that's a steal at $2225. The engine is worth that alone.

BTW that system on Thurs looks to be trending a little more west of us. Will have to wait and see after a couple more model runs.


----------



## Allor Outdoor

Did anyone else just hear Channel 4 say that the price of salt went *up 40%* from last year!

Where on earth are they getting their information from!!!


----------



## silvetouch

Allor Outdoor;881770 said:


> Did anyone else just hear Channel 4 say that the price of salt went *up 40%* from last year!
> 
> Where on earth are they getting their information from!!!


lol... yeah that was according to Washtenaw county.

** speaking of salt. anyone going to salt tonight. they keep saying icy conditions for the morning commute.


----------



## alternative

*Accu-finalcast*

If this guy is anywhere near accurate with his forecast-based on a repeat of 02-03 then we will have a decent # of snow events
02-03 we had 15 solid events!

http://www.accuweather.com/video-on-demand.asp?video=19668940001&title=Joe's Final Winter Forecast


----------



## firelwn82

alternative;881873 said:


> If this guy is anywhere near accurate with his forecast-based on a repeat of 02-03 then we will have a decent # of snow events
> 02-03 we had 15 solid events!
> 
> http://www.accuweather.com/video-on-demand.asp?video=19668940001&title=Joe's Final Winter Forecast


I don't like Joe's forecast. He's saying the snow is going to be spread further south than normal. Even said Texas is going to be blanket with snow..... :crying: WHAT ABOUT MICHIGAN???? We shall wait and see but this winter is looking to change for the better real soon... ussmileyflag


----------



## smoore45

*WTB - Western Tailgate Spreader*

Hey guys, I would like to get a hold of another Tailgate Spreader. I would prefer a Western Model (1000, 2000, Pro-Flo) but would be open to others. Send me a PM if you have something. Thanks.

Shaun


----------



## TheXpress2002

Looking for a 8'2" BOSS V-Blade (blade only) Let me know if anyone knows of one available.


----------



## AndyTblc

Just got a call for a big quote. I think next year a bigger truck and plow is in the picture.


----------



## Moonlighter

Hey Express I saw a listing up on craigslist for a place that only sells blades it's like a blade yard, they were advertising blades only for decent prices, not sure if you were looking for brand new or slightly used. Might want to give it a try in the pictures they show a v blade unsure of the year and model.

http://detroit.craigslist.org/mcb/grd/1478641541.html


----------



## TheXpress2002

firelwn82;881900 said:


> I don't like Joe's forecast. He's saying the snow is going to be spread further south than normal. Even said Texas is going to be blanket with snow..... :crying: WHAT ABOUT MICHIGAN???? We shall wait and see but this winter is looking to change for the better real soon... ussmileyflag


I do follow some of what Joe says on his blogs but I also take it with a grain of salt. You have to realize that any national forecaster wants to promote snow into the northeast weather it be New York and Boston or Washington DC and Philly because this is where the most populous areas are hence the most attention. Very rarely do low pressure systems just cut across the Appalachians and still hold to form these monster nor' easterns. Usually they either ride up the spine of the appalachains to the west or to the east. If they ride up on the west side where we usually get pounded, a secondary low will form off the coast splitting the energy of the system, but it does not just cut across.

I do agree with Joe that southern branch will be much more active this year than in past years. With that said it does not mean that the two branches will not phase. This *COULD* be looked at as a ugly scenario for us based on the fact that if the southern branch is pulling all of this moisture from the gulf and if the branches do phase I do not think we care to have six, eight inch plus storms.

So yes he is very informative and very knowledgeable and explains why he comes up with his forecasts but again is someone going to be more excited about a twelve inch snowstorm in New York or in Detroit.

Again I will stick to what I stated last month...we will be back to a normal Michigan winter with 10-12 snowfalls. Busy December into early January then a lull. Busy late January into February then a lull. Then our typical March


----------



## JR Snow Removal

Anyone else's county salt this morning There where little puddles here and there but they dusted all the main roads.


----------



## ChaseCreekSnow

I'm in oakland county...I didn't see anything,but we have city maintenance where I live...
So is anything going to happen this week with snow...they keep changing the forecast.


----------



## Eyesell

Let it snow, let it snow, let it snow  payup


----------



## firelwn82

TheXpress2002;882091 said:


> Again I will stick to what I stated last month...we will be back to a normal Michigan winter with 10-12 snowfalls. Busy December into early January then a lull. Busy late January into February then a lull. Then our typical March


This is my feeling too. Oh well mother nature will keep us wondering as always


----------



## lawnprolawns

Hmmmm. Might be time to get some stakes in the ground. Sounds like a Wednesday activity.. clean-ups will be done tomorrow! Finally!


----------



## Scenic Lawnscape

lawnprolawns;882370 said:


> Hmmmm. Might be time to get some stakes in the ground. Sounds like a Wednesday activity.. clean-ups will be done tomorrow! Finally!


noaa.gov is calling for 1-2" do you think the ground will be too warm?


----------



## ChaseCreekSnow

Just got word I may have to go throw down salt tonight....way to keep things last minute,Im still finishing my truck!


----------



## ZachXSmith

Hello all... New to the forum..
My name is Zach Smith and I plow mostly from bay city to Flint.
We have a few contracts in detroit as well, just wanted to say hey.


----------



## Superior L & L

lawnprolawns;882370 said:


> Hmmmm. Might be time to get some stakes in the ground. Sounds like a Wednesday activity.. clean-ups will be done tomorrow! Finally!


Wow ! Who are you ? You must have had some plowsite withdrawl.


----------



## Matson Snow

ZachXSmith;882422 said:


> Hello all... New to the forum..
> My name is Zach Smith and I plow mostly from bay city to Flint.
> We have a few contracts in detroit as well, just wanted to say hey.


Hello Zach...Welcome...:waving:


----------



## CJSLAWNSERVICE

ZachXSmith;882422 said:


> Hello all... New to the forum..
> My name is Zach Smith and I plow mostly from bay city to Flint.
> We have a few contracts in detroit as well, just wanted to say hey.


Hey Zach! ...Welcome to plowsite!

Mike give me a call ... I would like to get some salt tomorrow if possible!


----------



## P&M Landscaping

TheXpress2002;881978 said:


> Looking for a 8'2" BOSS V-Blade (blade only) Let me know if anyone knows of one available.


Hey, I just stumbled on this one on craigslist. Looks like an okay deal

http://lansing.craigslist.org/grd/1476082320.html


----------



## Superior L & L

ZachXSmith;882422 said:


> Hello all... New to the forum..
> My name is Zach Smith and I plow mostly from bay city to Flint.
> We have a few contracts in detroit as well, just wanted to say hey.


dam, thats a big coverage are ! Welcome :salute:


----------



## TheXpress2002

Ok here is the 411 from sunny and 83 degree Florida....(couldn't't change the flight)

Anyone north of I-69 will have around 1 inch of snow tonight. Soil temps in Cass City are down to 35 degrees cold enough to hold snow. Salting will be taking place IMO.

South of that I think we are in the clear but still take a peak around 3am

System will be out of here by 4am

Wednesday night into Thursday around noon is a completely different story. I will update tomorrow morning after a few more models runs come across the wire. My suggestion is to have equipment ready to go and plan on canceling the fall clean-ups Thursday.


----------



## 09dieselguy

TheXpress2002;882585 said:


> Ok here is the 411 from sunny and 83 degree Florida....(couldn't't change the flight)
> 
> Anyone north of I-69 will have around 1 inch of snow tonight. Soil temps in Cass City are down to 35 degrees cold enough to hold snow. Salting will be taking place IMO.
> 
> South of that I think we are in the clear but still take a peak around 3am
> 
> System will be out of here by 4am
> 
> Wednesday night into Thursday around noon is a completely different story. I will update tomorrow morning after a few more models runs come across the wire. My suggestion is to have equipment ready to go and plan on canceling the fall clean-ups Thursday.


thats what i want to hear!!!!!


----------



## P&M Landscaping

TheXpress2002;882585 said:


> Ok here is the 411 from sunny and 83 degree Florida....(couldn't't change the flight)
> 
> Anyone north of I-69 will have around 1 inch of snow tonight. Soil temps in Cass City are down to 35 degrees cold enough to hold snow. Salting will be taking place IMO.
> 
> South of that I think we are in the clear but still take a peak around 3am
> 
> System will be out of here by 4am
> 
> Wednesday night into Thursday around noon is a completely different story. I will update tomorrow morning after a few more models runs come across the wire. My suggestion is to have equipment ready to go and plan on canceling the fall clean-ups Thursday.


Can't wait for your update tomorrow! :bluebounc


----------



## Superior L & L

TheXpress2002;882585 said:


> Wednesday night into Thursday around noon is a completely different story. I will update tomorrow morning after a few more models runs come across the wire. My suggestion is to have equipment ready to go and plan on canceling the fall clean-ups Thursday.


Gosh dam it ! I was looking for a couple of weeks of down time before we roll


----------



## TheXpress2002

Last post of the evening....

Grand Rapids NWS says the heavy (wet) accumulating snowfall will fall just east of the CWFA

Detroit NWS says the heavy (wet) accumulating snowfall will fall just west of the CWFA

So if you put the two together anyone who is located in the 1 mile stretch of Jackson off of I-94 and the 1 mile stretch of I-96 of Lansing is just plain screwed.*


*Complete sarcasm by me.


Weather forecasting at its best


----------



## Superior L & L

CWFA  is this shop talk :laughing:


----------



## Jason Pallas

I may be wrong - but with temps in the high 30s and mid 40's on Wednesday forecast, I just can't see a lot of this (Wednesday night into Thursday) sticking to paved surfaces. Temps are expected to rebound and be back into to high 30s and into the mid 40s by next week. There's no way I'm going t risk sending crews out to do snow that's going to melt in a few hours/half a day.... not a good way to start the season off with customers.
I'm gonna stay loaded for leaves and keep the guys doing clean-ups and gutters for now. I may eat those words later ..... but for now.......


----------



## alternative

Its moving further west as we speak... i"ll bet we get the rain from this one.


----------



## CJSLAWNSERVICE

ground temp is 34deg on concrete.


----------



## irlandscaper

Diddly Squat In Port Huron. That was a bust!!


----------



## Jason Pallas

It'll be almost all rain on Wed/Thurs too. Yeah!!


----------



## Leisure Time LC

Jason Pallas;883262 said:


> It'll be almost all rain on Wed/Thurs too. Yeah!!


I think you are right. It looks like it is going to be mostly rain with a few snow showers


----------



## DJC

Got my first salting of the season in this morning. We had about a 1/2 inch of snow stick last night with the temps this morning at 28.


----------



## TheXpress2002

Sorry for the late post...

A couple of the models have this storm riding up the Appalachians with cold enough temps and showing snow for us around 2-4 inches.

The other models show the low pressure system heading up into Ohio and showing all rain because of the warmer temps being pulled ahead of the storm.

Seems like everyone has jumped onto the warmer trending path. Just remember we are talking a difference of 50 or so miles east or west here and it will make a huge difference.


----------



## JR Snow Removal

so either we get 2-4 or just rain right?


----------



## brookline

Express, what is CWFA?


----------



## Milwaukee

brookline;883667 said:


> Express, what is CWFA?


I think he mean County Warning and Forecast Area


----------



## Superior L & L

Jason Pallas;883262 said:


> It'll be almost all rain on Wed/Thurs too. Yeah!!


good,

Anyone going to the MGIA awards banquet on Thursday night?


----------



## Luther

Superior L & L;883774 said:


> good,
> 
> Anyone going to the MGIA awards banquet on Thursday night?


We might be there.......how about you?


----------



## Superior L & L

TCLA;883804 said:


> We might be there.......how about you?


I think 3-4 of us are heading down. If you go keep a look out for the good looking english guy :laughing::laughing:


----------



## Leisure Time LC

*Dr. Office*

I have a small Dr. office on Ecorse Rd just east of Monroe. It needs to be done by 8am and requires plow and salt. PM me if interested

Thanks
Scott


----------



## lawnprolawns

Not like anyone cares, but all the trucks have been rid of leaf equipment and have plows/salters ready to go. Let it snow.

Just for kicks, plow on the new dump  Nothing like two 8.5' Westerns. Think I should put wings on them? Lol.


----------



## CJSLAWNSERVICE

just duct tape shovels to them..... those GM's can't handle much more....


----------



## brookline

LOL... Has anyone ever seen a Toyota with a plow? That would be comical to see..


----------



## Jason Pallas

brookline;883667 said:


> Express, what is CWFA?


C ity W ide F reak A lert.


----------



## leepotter

brookline;884437 said:


> LOL... Has anyone ever seen a Toyota with a plow? That would be comical to see..


----------



## Luther

Superior L & L;884123 said:


> If you go keep a look out for the good looking english guy :laughing::laughing:


Ohh.....is Mark going to be there??

I thought he was Dutch or something.........


----------



## P&M Landscaping

X-press, all rain I take it?


----------



## Luther

lawnprolawns;884347 said:


> Not like anyone cares,
> 
> Right again.......
> 
> Nothing like two 8.5' Westerns. Think I should put wings on them? Lol.


Yes please.....can't afford to have milkmen dilly dallying out there.


----------



## Tscape

Jim, you're going to bruise the yong man's ego. Those plows are friggin' HUGE! (Scottish accent)


----------



## Luther

Turfscape LLC;884648 said:


> Jim, you're going to bruise the yong man's ego.(Scottish accent)


Bah.......when I'm through with him Mike he'll be as tough as nails.


----------



## Metro Lawn

TCLA;884644 said:


> Yes please.....can't afford to have milkmen dilly dallying out there.


I like 9s myself....lol


----------



## Mark Oomkes

TCLA;884638 said:


> Ohh.....is Mark going to be there??
> 
> I thought he was Dutch or something.........


2 things wrong with this assumption.


----------



## Luther

Mark Oomkes;884708 said:


> 2 things wrong with this assumption.


I know, I know..............you're actually an overweight female teen who lives in south Florida.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

TCLA;884712 said:


> I know, I know..............you're actually an overweight female teen who lives in south Florida.


Ouch, that hurt, really.

You really hurt my feelings. :crying:


----------



## asps4u

brookline;884437 said:


> LOL... Has anyone ever seen a Toyota with a plow? That would be comical to see..


Here's another...


----------



## Loaderpusher

asps4u;884812 said:


> Here's another...


hahaha that thing is a beast! :laughing:


----------



## lawnprolawns

Metro Lawn;884707 said:


> I like 9s myself....lol


Oh, I thought McDonalds got rid of the supersize option??

What size truck is that 9' on, and how's it handle it?


----------



## brandonslc

Any predictions for thursday night into friday? Rain?


----------



## AndyTblc

Snow on this side of the state.


----------



## brookline

TCLA;884644 said:


> Yes please.....can't afford to have milkmen dilly dallying out there.


I'm working on the getting the wings Jim... Says the milkman LOL


----------



## brookline

Are those Toyotas 1/2 tons? I didn't know if they came out with their HD trucks yet?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

AndyTblc;885066 said:


> Snow on this side of the state.


When and how freakin much?

Love the guessers, where's Xpress?



brookline;885252 said:


> I'm working on the getting the wings Jim... Says the milkman LOL


So now you'll be flying over the work. :laughing:


----------



## brookline

So now you'll be flying over the work. :laughing:[/QUOTE]

Well obviously not exactly but eveyone had to get there start with something.


----------



## ChaseCreekSnow

Yeah, it can snow now.Today I did the last of my Clean ups, trucks are ready and I can't swing a trip to anywhere warm at this point so let it snow!!! I do see salt in my near future though...


----------



## P&M Landscaping

Mark Oomkes;885259 said:


> When and how freakin much?
> 
> Love the guessers, where's Xpress?
> 
> So now you'll be flying over the work. :laughing:


x2 where is he, I need a forecast!!!


----------



## Superior L & L

He one of "my big one":laughing::laughing:

Ready for the DOT to pull us over for a oversized load


----------



## terrapro

Superior L & L;885302 said:


> He one of "my big one"
> 
> Ready for the DOT to pull us over for a oversized load


What no wings


----------



## Leisure Time LC

Check this out guys, This was on Grosse Isle


----------



## terrapro

Leisure Time LC;885454 said:


> Check this out guys, This was on Grosse Isle


Whoa! Man that sucks, two great bucks but I guess that is nature.

I wish all this rain was snow and it was 18-20deg out.


----------



## lawnprolawns

terrapro;885476 said:


> Whoa! Man that sucks, two great bucks but I guess that is nature.
> 
> I wish all this rain was snow and it was 18-20deg out.


I'm no Xpress but I think if all this rain was snow, my driveway stakes would need to be taller than 2'. I'm glad it's not snow!

My next door neighbor just said a company her daughter works for in Plymouth just had 4 plows stolen off their trucks last night or this morning. Keep a close eye on your stuff guys!


----------



## Superior L & L

lawnprolawns;885529 said:


> I'm no Xpress but I think if all this rain was snow, my driveway stakes would need to be taller than 2'. I'm glad it's not snow!
> 
> My next door neighbor just said a company her daughter works for in Plymouth just had 4 plows stolen off their trucks last night or this morning. Keep a close eye on your stuff guys!


Im with you Mike ! glad this is all rain. Holly sh!t this would be a lot of snow!

Im sure someone could steal a 8' plow, but there is no way they could unhook and move that 10'


----------



## P&M Landscaping

Leisure Time LC;885454 said:


> Check this out guys, This was on Grosse Isle


Holy Sh*t I live on Grosse Ile. I've been down that canal tons of times! I heard something about this last week, but stuff like this happens alot!


----------



## BossPlowGuy04

lawnprolawns;884896 said:


> Oh, I thought McDonalds got rid of the supersize option??
> 
> What size truck is that 9' on, and how's it handle it?


mike are you alive??? i've been trying to get a hold of you


----------



## M&S Property

BossPlowGuy04;885745 said:


> mike are you alive??? i've been trying to get a hold of you


I told him to call you...Did you actually get a new truck like your signature says?


----------



## axl

Looking for a boss plow at least 8ft wide, prefer closer to 9ft. PLOW ONLY.... I currently have a 8.2 V rt2 on my dump truck but the wings are bent pretty good. PM me if anybody has or knows of anything


----------



## Jason Pallas

lawnprolawns;885529 said:


> My next door neighbor just said a company her daughter works for in Plymouth just had 4 plows stolen off their trucks last night or this morning. Keep a close eye on your stuff guys!


We started chaining our plows to our trucks and locking them last year. We also park them plow to plow - so they're hard to steal. There's LOTS of plow stealing going on - I was just approached this week and asked if I wanted to buy a "like new" Western plow for $1000. You know that thing wouldn't get a chance to plow the snow - it would all melt. LOL


----------



## TheXpress2002

Dont bother getting up tonight. This will be all rain. The cold air did not advance far enough east. The cold air will stay in place from tomorrow on out. Attention will turn to the weekend and early next week.

Sorry guys. Just think if the temps were just 5 degrees colder. We would be talking about 12 inches of snow as our first storm out for 2009-2010


----------



## JR Snow Removal

Jason Pallas;885879 said:


> We started chaining our plows to our trucks and locking them last year. We also park them plow to plow - so they're hard to steal. There's LOTS of plow stealing going on - I was just approached this week and asked if I wanted to buy a "like new" Western plow for $1000. You know that thing wouldn't get a chance to plow the snow - it would all melt. LOL


Let us know how the new blade works haha J/K never had a plow stole but had a $300 beacon stolen I had the wires coming threw the roof of the truck and they just snipped it a off they went so now they go in the truck at the end of the night


----------



## cgrappler135

I FLIPPIN HATE theifs!!!


----------



## Superior L & L

TheXpress2002;885892 said:


> Dont bother getting up tonight. This will be all rain. The cold air did not advance far enough east. The cold air will stay in place from tomorrow on out. Attention will turn to the weekend and early next week.
> 
> Sorry guys. Just think if the temps were just 5 degrees colder. We would be talking about 12 inches of snow as our first storm out for 2009-2010


Based on all this rain im sure it would have been a PITA plow. 12" of wet heavy snow 

And what ya sorry for .......your the best weather guy i know


----------



## CJSLAWNSERVICE

http://detroit.craigslist.org/okl/grd/1491291790.html

3000 obo for a turbo turf liquid sprayer..... 1 year old seems to be a good deal, if anyone was looking


----------



## CMU07

All the time I spend in the woods praying for a deer half that nice to walk by!


----------



## bltp203

This looks encouraging:

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Hazardous Weather Outlook
HAZARDOUS WEATHER OUTLOOK
NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE DETROIT/PONTIAC MI
400 AM EST THU DEC 3 2009

MIZ047>049-053>055-060>063-068>070-040900-
MIDLAND-BAY-HURON-SAGINAW-TUSCOLA-SANILAC-SHIAWASSEE-GENESEE-LAPEER-
ST. CLAIR-LIVINGSTON-OAKLAND-MACOMB-
400 AM EST THU DEC 3 2009

THIS HAZARDOUS WEATHER OUTLOOK IS FOR LOCATIONS ALONG AND NORTH OF
EIGHT MILE.

.DAY ONE...TODAY AND TONIGHT

AN UPPER LEVEL DISTURBANCE COUPLED WITH LAKE EFFECT ACTIVITY WILL
PRODUCE NUMEROUS SNOW SHOWERS TONIGHT...WITH ACCUMULATIONS OF HALF
AN INCH TO TWO INCHES EXPECTED...HIGHEST AMOUNTS NEAR/ALONG THE I-69
CORRIDOR.

.DAYS TWO THROUGH SEVEN...FRIDAY THROUGH WEDNESDAY

NO HAZARDOUS WEATHER IS EXPECTED AT THIS TIME.

.SPOTTER INFORMATION STATEMENT...

SPOTTER ACTIVATION WILL NOT BE NEEDED TODAY AND TONIGHT.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

TheXpress2002;885892 said:


> Dont bother getting up tonight. This will be all rain. The cold air did not advance far enough east. The cold air will stay in place from tomorrow on out. Attention will turn to the weekend and early next week.
> 
> Sorry guys. Just think if the temps were just 5 degrees colder. We would be talking about 12 inches of snow as our first storm out for 2009-2010


Figured that, but I still checked twice. Better safe than sorry on the first potential storm.

Any type of a guess on LE on this side? They're saying up to 6", but it seems like they might be hyping it up.

Hope you had a good flight home.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Leisure Time LC;885454 said:


> Check this out guys, This was on Grosse Isle


Dang, those are a couple nice ones.

Gotta love what can survive in urban areas. Here's 3 giant ones in the City of Wyoming, no hunting allowed. This area is right on the edge of the city, surrounded by swamps, woods and some corn fields close by.

Notice the date on the vid, can you imagine what they looked like after 2 more months of growing?


----------



## terrapro

Yeah I had to get up twice to check also and then after the last one I had a dream I slept in on a 3inch storm and got in trouble with a new customer. :crying:


----------



## Luther

Very nice bucks!!


----------



## Luther

terrapro;886320 said:


> Yeah I had to get up twice to check also and then after the last one I had a dream I slept in on a 3inch storm and got in trouble with a new customer. :crying:


Me too, got up twice.

That would be a nightmare terra.


----------



## Leisure Time LC

I got up at 2am just to make sure as well


----------



## TheXpress2002

Mark Oomkes;886308 said:


> Figured that, but I still checked twice. Better safe than sorry on the first potential storm.
> 
> Any type of a guess on LE on this side? They're saying up to 6", but it seems like they might be hyping it up.
> 
> Hope you had a good flight home.


There is no way to pinpoint LE. One little shift in the wind direction and all bets are off. Radar is your best friend in this situation.

Looking at the radar though there are some good bands setting up would not be surprised to see those accumulations with how warm the water still is and the air temps that have moved in.


----------



## Superior L & L

LE .................CWFA


us weather juniors are in need of a weather tutorial


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Superior L & L;886458 said:


> LE .................CWFA
> 
> us weather juniors are in need of a weather tutorial


CWFA=County Warning and Forecast Area these are the areas covered by each NWS (National Weather Service) station.

LE=Lake Effect this would be what you see on the radar right now that apparently is mostly vergo\virgo. Keep an eye out later today or tonight. Could be fun.


----------



## JR Snow Removal

LE= Lake Effect I think

Have no clue on the other


----------



## JR Snow Removal

Hey Mark I have a buddy that lives in Grand Rapids that said their calling for 12" any truth to this?


----------



## lawnprolawns

Ugh, my phone is blowing up with residentials calling wondering why their driveway isn't staked yet. They're leaving messages like "In case you haven't been looking at the weather, there's a chance of snow in the future." Weather forecast? What's that? And why would I check it?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

JR Snow Removal;886471 said:


> Hey Mark I have a buddy that lives in Grand Rapids that said their calling for 12" any truth to this?


No kidding?

I missed that one.

Maybe, just maybe along the lake shore, but something seems weird about this whole thing to me. Maybe it's just wishful thinking, but temps aren't supposed to drop below freezing until after midnight. I know it can easily start accumulating after dark if it snows hard enough, but that ground has a lot of heat in it yet.

Most I've heard is up to 6".

Looks like window forecasting tonight.


----------



## terrapro

lawnprolawns;886480 said:


> Ugh, my phone is blowing up with residentials calling wondering why their driveway isn't staked yet. They're leaving messages like "In case you haven't been looking at the weather, there's a chance of snow in the future." Weather forecast? What's that? And why would I check it?


Did you tell them you charge extra for plow stakes :laughing:


----------



## snow plowman

how about muskegon we looking at any snow fall with all this ???? oh and if anyone needs any help in the muskegon place i can help u out at anytime thx


----------



## asps4u

lawnprolawns;886480 said:


> Ugh, my phone is blowing up with residentials calling wondering why their driveway isn't staked yet. They're leaving messages like "In case you haven't been looking at the weather, there's a chance of snow in the future." Weather forecast? What's that? And why would I check it?


:laughing: Seriously? :laughing: People are great! Tell them that Michigan weather is too unpredictable and you prefer the "wait and see" method. lmao


----------



## AndyTblc

lol, asking for stakes.. I only stake driveways that I need to, not others that I've been dong for a long time, There are some that I do stake, and it helps but sometimes they just get in the way.


----------



## WMHLC

It finally start snowing here. Been snowing for 15 mins and pavement just got wet. Nothing sticking to cars, grass or anything.


----------



## snow plowman

its trying to snow here in muskegon


----------



## terrapro

Just had a few flurries come through here about 3:45pm, it is coming our way.


----------



## Luther

Boy my DTN screen is starting to fire up with some nice lake effect! 

Thank you for helping me out in a pinch Paul at Superior L&L......here's to you my new best friend.


----------



## P&M Landscaping

Does anybody think were going to get any pushable snow on the east side of the state?


----------



## CSC Contracting

Still looking for the first snow flake of the season.


----------



## JR Snow Removal

CSC Contracting;886992 said:


> Still looking for the first snow flake of the season.


Sadly yes:crying:


----------



## Scenic Lawnscape

*when selling a truck*

why do people call and make arrangements to come test drive/look at it and never show up?

Twice today it has happened:realmad::realmad::realmad::realmad:


----------



## bigjeeping

Scenic Lawnscape;887038 said:


> why do people call and make arrangements to come test drive/look at it and never show up?
> :


Don't get mad.. it's life. In the spring I had 10 people arrange to come look at a mower I had for sale.. same day/same time. 2 people showed. 1 of the guys seemed like he only showed up to talk about his lawn mowing biz.. crazy yanks ussmileyflag


----------



## Scenic Lawnscape

bigjeeping;887052 said:


> Don't get mad.. it's life. In the spring I had 10 people arrange to come look at a mower I had for sale.. same day/same time. 2 people showed. 1 of the guys seemed like he only showed up to talk about his lawn mowing biz.. crazy yanks ussmileyflag


well when you have other things to do and they set a time and dont show it gets under your skin a little

I guess i am old school and pick up the phone and call if i am not going to make it


----------



## Mark Oomkes

TCLA;886935 said:


> Boy my DTN screen is starting to fire up with some nice lake effect!
> 
> Thank you for helping me out in a pinch Paul at Superior L&L......here's to you my new best friend.


What???

I thought I was your BFF? :realmad: :realmad:

Oh yeah, the radar is firing up, but it's having a heck of a time really doing anything. Like WMHLC said, nothing close to sticking yet. Checking DTN's forecast, they're still staying on the light end of this storm. Whole thing is still weird.


----------



## Matson Snow

Mark Oomkes;887109 said:


> What???
> 
> I thought I was your BFF? :realmad: :realmad:


Sorry Mark...Looks like you lost out to paul....Hmmm, I wonder what he did to be TCLAs new BFF...


----------



## terrapro

Mark Oomkes;887109 said:


> Whole thing is still weird.


Those are the ones that seem to catch us off guard. I will be up no matter what. :salute:


----------



## AndyTblc

3-5" tonight thru tomorrow
http://blogs.woodtv.com/category/bills-blog/


----------



## Mark Oomkes

terrapro;887120 said:


> Those are the ones that seem to catch us off guard. I will be up no matter what. :salute:


Oh yeah, not much if any sleep tonight.

Got a couple tankers sitting outside my office making a delivery of some cheap, crappy liquid ice melt. 

Hope I can get rid of some of it.


----------



## M&S Property

Looks like Jim fell for the good looking english guy! :laughing:


----------



## asps4u

Mike hasn't been back, he must still be out putting in stakes after getting weather reports from customers :laughing:


----------



## M&S Property

Ha, I have been doing stakes he must be stuck under a truck still!


----------



## CSC Contracting

Fox 2 said it was going to stay to the west side of the state we might get a couple flurries.


----------



## dmarman

Anybody have any POWERED (for all you that will reply shovels) snow removal equipment for sale? Snowthrowers (must be 2 stage), 4 wheelers????


----------



## Metro Lawn

dmarman;887193 said:


> Anybody have any POWERED (for all you that will reply shovels) snow removal equipment for sale? Snowthrowers (must be 2 stage), 4 wheelers????


What price range are you looking for? I have a bit of everything...


----------



## Metro Lawn

I am finally getting the new shop in order. Here a couple update pictures.


----------



## axl

I know somebody selling a Cub Cadet Snow Blower: 11 horse power tecumseh motor, 30 inch wide auger style rotary thrower, electronic snow chute with toggle button, heated hand grips, head light, track driven, 6 speeds forward, 2 speeds reverse, 3 adjustment settings (normal, deep packed snow and transport).

give me a call if you want anymore info 313.790.0007


----------



## 2FAST4U

dmarman;887193 said:


> Anybody have any POWERED (for all you that will reply shovels) snow removal equipment for sale? Snowthrowers (must be 2 stage), 4 wheelers????


2007 smiplicy snowblower 2stage 24" PM for more infor


----------



## brookline

Anybody getting anything sticking yet?


----------



## terrapro

Just giving you guys the heads up in Livingston County area, the trucks are covered and the asphalt is too. Only a 1/8-1/4inch but its a start.


----------



## TheXpress2002

Heavy sleet and mix falling right now in Canton. Nothing sticking but if the temps fall it could be interesting.


----------



## Leisure Time LC

Nothing here in Westland


----------



## Moonlighter

I have flurries starting in Pontiac but nothing sticking.


----------



## P&M Landscaping

Does anybody know when the next possible chance for us east side guys to plow will be? :crying:


----------



## bigjeeping

bone dry in Saline


----------



## asps4u

Snowing pretty good here in commerce. Sticking to grass but nothing sticking to pavement yet.


----------



## lawnprolawns

Ok, I'm back. I was under trucks most of the day, not staking drives. Backup lights and strobes are all on, salter has been tested and checks out okay, now I just need some darn snow.


----------



## procut

Its snowing decent here, sticking to the rooftops, grass and vehicles, but not to the pavement. Temp is down to 31 so it might start to get interesting. I'm just hoping for a salting.


----------



## snow plowman

snowing here in muskegon here sticking to the roads grass and vehicles to just a up date for u all im new to the plowing biz in muskegon this year i hope its a good one more me and all of u guys to


----------



## smoore45

Hey Xpress, what is your outlook on next week? As of now, it looks like we could be somewhat busy...


----------



## TheXpress2002

smoore45;887750 said:


> Hey Xpress, what is your outlook on next week? As of now, it looks like we could be somewhat busy...


Buckle up!!!!

Tuesday night thru Thursday

Someone is going to get a storm to remember. To early to call if it is going to be us or not.


----------



## Allor Outdoor

So I know it still might to early to tell, but are any of you planning on getting a salting in tonight?
I think I might send a truck out to hit a couple zero tolerance lots....I'd rather be safe than sorry!


----------



## lawnprolawns

Well.. there's no snow. So, not until 3 am.. then I'll decide.


----------



## Allor Outdoor

lawnprolawns;887809 said:


> Well.. there's no snow. So, not until 3 am.. then I'll decide.


I know there isn't any snow sticking to the lots, but I am a bit concerned with a wet/damp lot getting a little glazed when the temps start dropping even more.


----------



## TheXpress2002

Sorry Mark looks like a long night ahead of you.....

...WINTER STORM WARNING IN EFFECT UNTIL 4 PM EST FRIDAY...

THE NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE IN GRAND RAPIDS HAS ISSUED A WINTER
STORM WARNING FOR HEAVY SNOWFALL...WHICH IS IN EFFECT UNTIL 4 PM
EST FRIDAY. THE WINTER WEATHER ADVISORY IS NO LONGER IN EFFECT.

SNOW SHOWERS WILL CONTINUE ACROSS THE AREA THROUGH MOST OF THE
NIGHT TONIGHT. SNOW SHOWERS WILL BE LOCALLY HEAVY AT TIMES...WITH
*1 TO 2 INCH PER HOUR SNOW RATES LIKELY.*

3 TO LOCALLY 7 INCHES OF TOTAL SNOW CAN BE EXPECTED BY DAYBREAK
FRIDAY MORNING. AN ADDITIONAL INCH OR TWO WILL BE LIKELY FRIDAY
MORNING. *TOTAL SNOW ACCUMULATIONS OF 4 TO LOCALLY 9 INCHES ARE
EXPECTED*. HIGHEST AMOUNTS ARE EXPECTED TO BE FOUND ACROSS EXTREME
SOUTHERN MUSKEGON COUNTY...NORTHERN OTTAWA COUNTY...AND FAR
WESTERN KENT COUNTY.


----------



## Superior L & L

Sure am glad i dont deal with lake effect


----------



## CJSLAWNSERVICE

wet in novi, wixom, commerce, northville.....come on.... need a dusting !!!!


----------



## Superior L & L

Any ice out there ?


----------



## terrapro

Superior L & L;887943 said:


> Any ice out there ?


I just took a walk here and nothing is icing. I expect it to be by daybreak though.


----------



## irlandscaper

Spot Salting in PH


----------



## Mark Oomkes

TheXpress2002;887834 said:


> Sorry Mark looks like a long night ahead of you.....
> 
> ...WINTER STORM WARNING IN EFFECT UNTIL 4 PM EST FRIDAY...
> 
> THE NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE IN GRAND RAPIDS HAS ISSUED A WINTER
> STORM WARNING FOR HEAVY SNOWFALL...WHICH IS IN EFFECT UNTIL 4 PM
> EST FRIDAY. THE WINTER WEATHER ADVISORY IS NO LONGER IN EFFECT.
> 
> SNOW SHOWERS WILL CONTINUE ACROSS THE AREA THROUGH MOST OF THE
> NIGHT TONIGHT. SNOW SHOWERS WILL BE LOCALLY HEAVY AT TIMES...WITH
> *1 TO 2 INCH PER HOUR SNOW RATES LIKELY.*
> 
> 3 TO LOCALLY 7 INCHES OF TOTAL SNOW CAN BE EXPECTED BY DAYBREAK
> FRIDAY MORNING. AN ADDITIONAL INCH OR TWO WILL BE LIKELY FRIDAY
> MORNING. *TOTAL SNOW ACCUMULATIONS OF 4 TO LOCALLY 9 INCHES ARE
> EXPECTED*. HIGHEST AMOUNTS ARE EXPECTED TO BE FOUND ACROSS EXTREME
> SOUTHERN MUSKEGON COUNTY...NORTHERN OTTAWA COUNTY...AND FAR
> WESTERN KENT COUNTY.


Yeah, heard that. Got up at 11 PM and there was about a half inch maybe on the pavement. Got up again at midnight and saw the upgrade and crapped my pants thinking I was behind.

Got going about an hour before anyone else did. I love it when that happens.



Superior L & L;887841 said:


> Sure am glad i dont deal with lake effect


I love lake effect.


----------



## Luther

Mark Oomkes;887109 said:


> What???
> 
> I thought I was your BFF? :realmad: :realmad:


You're my brother.....brothers don't leave each other.

Just took over a couple buildings in Superiors back yard last midnight, too far from our service area to cover effectively. Paul is kind enough to cover them for me. Just another example of how well this place works and what a great group of guys the members here are.


----------



## flykelley

terrapro;887946 said:


> I just took a walk here and nothing is icing. I expect it to be by daybreak though.


Nothing in Waterford needs salt. The grass and decks have a light dusting but the lots are for the most part dry.:yow!:

Mike


----------



## lawnprolawns

Poor Mark, that sounds like a lot of snow!


----------



## Luther

lawnprolawns;888051 said:


> Poor Mark, that sounds like a lot of snow!


They always bogart the lake effect....send some over here!

Chaps my ass that Houston Texas is salting before we are. :realmad:


----------



## lawnprolawns

Nothing worse than a chapped ass in Winter. But yes, that is quite unfair. Hopefully next week something happens!


----------



## smoore45

TCLA;888063 said:


> Chaps my ass that Houston Texas is salting before we are. :realmad:


Yeah, no crap. Texas, Louisiana, Alabama, Mississippi will all have more snow than SE Michigan today! I know someone in El Paso, TX and he posted on facebook that they got 4". WTF?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

TCLA;888063 said:


> They always bogart the lake effect....send some over here!
> 
> Chaps my ass that Houston Texas is salting before we are. :realmad:


Bring trucks and salt. :laughing:



lawnprolawns;888066 said:


> Nothing worse than a chapped ass in Winter. But yes, that is quite unfair. Hopefully next week something happens!


Monkey butt is far worse. :laughing:


----------



## lawnprolawns

Home Depot was salted at 7/Haggerty this morning. Worst spreading I've ever seen, and possibly the most pointless. 

So Mark, how's the weather in GR? I'm headed there Sunday for a concert somewhere.. should I bring the plow and help out? Lol


----------



## ChaseCreekSnow

Looks like this weekend will be quiet around here. Time for a little R&R I think. Last night looked promising here in Farmington, at least for a salting. No cigar. It only dusted my vehicles and made the lots wet. However, my salt concerns are much to the south of here..Anyone else get any action last night?


----------



## sefh

I think it's time to think about installing the plow. WOW GR got hit hard today. Be safe out there.


----------



## smoore45

TheXpress2002;887791 said:


> Buckle up!!!!
> 
> Tuesday night thru Thursday
> 
> Someone is going to get a storm to remember. To early to call if it is going to be us or not.


Saw this article too. Looks like it could be Monday-Tue, Thur & Sat. Looking forward to your updates Xpress and will be taking the weekend to make sure everything is ready!

http://www.accuweather.com/regional-news-story.asp?region=midwestusnews


----------



## AndyTblc

Muskegon got hit real hard to I herd, some places got 16 inches I guess. But here in Wayland I plew....yes plew..(plow, plowed, plew, blow, blowed, blew) about 2 inches of heavy wet snow, I was out for 2.5 hours which only should have taken me 2 hours if that, oh well. I still made some money


----------



## JR Snow Removal

smoore45;888414 said:


> Saw this article too. Looks like it could be Monday-Tue, Thur & Sat. Looking forward to your updates Xpress and will be taking the weekend to make sure everything is ready!
> 
> http://www.accuweather.com/regional-news-story.asp?region=midwestusnews


Im liking that link


----------



## sefh

I didn't even get a tease at all last night or today. That's good cuz the plow isn't on the truck yet. Soon though.


----------



## JR Snow Removal

I wish I had some extra cash!
http://detroit.craigslist.org/wyn/pts/1493994088.html


----------



## asps4u

JR Snow Removal;888532 said:


> I wish I had some extra cash!
> http://detroit.craigslist.org/wyn/pts/1493994088.html


I never do trust those ads that say it's a friends computer so they won't get back to you right away. Why not put a phone number? Sounds fishy. And he says it's poly, but the blade in his pic is steel. That blade will never need to touch the ground, the heat alone will melt the snow driving down the road.


----------



## JR Snow Removal

I was thinking the same and did notice the pic, if it is legit for that price even if it is hot someone's gonna buy it


----------



## TheXpress2002

Before you finish reading this knock on some wood so that we do not jinx things....



We mind as well bend over and grab our ankles Tuesday night Wednesday. Then we will have an encore presentaion later in the week. We are screwed.


----------



## asps4u

JR Snow Removal;888615 said:


> I was thinking the same and did notice the pic, if it is legit for that price even if it is hot someone's gonna buy it


Absolutely, and they'll be ecstatic that they too stole it. :laughing:


----------



## magnatrac

Anyone here think it's a little late in the season to be calling for a sprinkler blow out !!!
My brother just finished one about an hour ago. I can't beleive nothing was frozen after last night and today. We though for sure the vacume breaker would be a chunk of ice. Oh well nothing like waiting till the very last minute 

, shaun


----------



## CJSLAWNSERVICE

TheXpress2002;888637 said:


> Before you finish reading this knock on some wood so that we do not jinx things....
> 
> We mind as well bend over and grab our ankles Tuesday night Wednesday. Then we will have an encore presentaion later in the week. We are screwed.


translation.... if the storm everyone is hypothesizing actually comes true.... we're getting some serious snow ?? 12+ inches?


----------



## Matson Snow

TheXpress2002;888637 said:


> Before you finish reading this knock on some wood so that we do not jinx things....
> 
> We mind as well bend over and grab our ankles Tuesday night Wednesday. Then we will have an encore presentaion later in the week. We are screwed.


Bring it on !!!!!....Do we get to use lube...


----------



## brookline

Hopefully it will not miss SE MI again last night it seemed to follow 96 with it bottom edge just missing my area. :realmad:


----------



## Luther

I just saw a snowflake ~ it landed in our parking lot.

I think I'll dispatch 12 Internationals with belly blades to kill the darn thing. 

I'M BORED AND READY.....IT BETTER SNOW NEXT WEEK!:realmad:


----------



## lawnprolawns

TCLA;888784 said:


> I just saw a snowflake ~ it landed in our parking lot.
> 
> I think I'll dispatch 12 Internationals with belly blades to kill the darn thing.
> 
> I'M BORED AND READY.....IT BETTER SNOW NEXT WEEK!:realmad:


If you want I'll send my four trucks out to help.

I'm heading to GR Sunday.. I think seeing all the snow there is going to get my adrenaline going.


----------



## brookline

TCLA;888784 said:


> I just saw a snowflake ~ it landed in our parking lot.
> 
> I think I'll dispatch 12 Internationals with belly blades to kill the darn thing.
> 
> I'M BORED AND READY.....IT BETTER SNOW NEXT WEEK!:realmad:


Yea really. I have been looking at radar so much the past 24hrs I see it in my sleep.


----------



## Scenic Lawnscape

So is accuweather any good with these "predictions"

I trust express since he is right 95% of the time, but accuweather is saying that this might be a dec to remember. If this is the case,I am going to suck up the pain and plow,plow and plow and keep my truck after all payuppayuppayup


----------



## Five Star Lawn Care LLC

lawnprolawns;888212 said:


> Home Depot was salted at 7/Haggerty this morning. Worst spreading I've ever seen, and possibly the most pointless.
> 
> So Mark, how's the weather in GR? I'm headed there Sunday for a concert somewhere.. should I bring the plow and help out? Lol


im not going to comment on the quality of workmanship....it wasnt my company that did it

But that intersection gets some very strange freeze...been doing the place accross the street for 7 years and i always salt that place on average 7-9 more apps than my house which is no more than 4 miles away.

but we didnt salt last night


----------



## Stove

Well my biggest contract is seasonalpayup not per event so im actually not wishing for alot of snow, but on the other hand and for some of you guys I could definetly use the extra $$$$ from my other contracts


----------



## magnatrac

It's a blizzard here in ortonville, I will post pictures tomorrow !!! 12'' - 24'' easily expected tonight 

, shaun


----------



## brookline

Come on baby... Just a little farther south...


----------



## terrapro

That snow in Lansing area is way to close for my comfort so it looks like I will be up again at 2am.

I will report back...


----------



## Superior L & L

everyone please check there area at 2:00am then post on here  I'll roll over in my warm bed and check on here to see if i have to get up :salute: :laughing:


----------



## cuttingedge13

Five Star Lawn Care LLC;888872 said:


> im not going to comment on the quality of workmanship....it wasnt my company that did it
> 
> But that intersection gets some very strange freeze...been doing the place accross the street for 7 years and i always salt that place on average 7-9 more apps than my house which is no more than 4 miles away.
> 
> but we didnt salt last night


That intersection is one of the highest points elevation wise in the area. On a clear day you can see the RenCen from Schoolcraft parking lot.

Just picked up a 09 F250 last night from the dealer, $8,000.00 in rebates. Boss undercarriage was the easiest I've ever put on, didn't have to drill one hole, about an hour start to finish. I'm sure wiring will be a different story.


----------



## brandonslc

Has anyone ever ran a 10' box scraper on a bobcat t300 or 773? Thinking about getting one but don't know if it would push it?


----------



## AndyTblc

only flurries for me tonight, so I can sleep in. I woke up at 5:30...no snow, and it wasn't snowing, I checked the radar, and nothing. I woke up at 10. and there was snow....so i quick got dressed again, and jumped in the truck and was out for 2.5 hours, so yeah, hopefully that never happens anymore


----------



## 09dieselguy

we need snow in bay city saginaw area


----------



## Luther

How goes the battle Mark?

Looks like you got pounded over there.payup


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Superior L & L;889149 said:


> everyone please check there area at 2:00am then post on here  I'll roll over in my warm bed and check on here to see if i have to get up :salute: :laughing:


Light dusting of snow, some icy spots and cleanup parking spots from yesterday.


----------



## TheXpress2002

Real quick post.


Sunday night into Monday 1-3 inches of snow. Three inches near tri cities and an inch near the Ohio border.

You heard it here first. If the track hold true or even close. Six plus inches Tuesday night thru Thursday.

Will be back later.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

TCLA;889532 said:


> How goes the battle Mark?
> 
> Looks like you got pounded over there.payup


Basically it was 2-12" depending on where the bands set up.

Had a bunch of minor crap but nothing that caused lost time. So it was a very successful night in my opinion. Considering it was a late start overall and how long it snowed, only one customer accused us of not servicing them. We did, but when you get snow squalls that will drop an inch or two in an hour, it's sort of hard to keep everything clean.

What made it a really great night is I beat the biggest lowballer in town out the gate by an hour.   Not sure what they were waiting for.



TheXpress2002;889555 said:


> Real quick post.
> 
> Sunday night into Monday 1-3 inches of snow. Three inches near tri cities and an inch near the Ohio border.
> 
> You heard it here first. If the track hold true or even close. Six plus inches Tuesday night thru Thursday.
> 
> Will be back later.


This staying down there X? Supposed to move snow Monday already, so I would rather it stays by you guys. Not seeing anything forecasted by us yet for that time period.

Really don't like the looks of that jetstream map from accuweather. That's scary.


----------



## terrapro

Superior L & L;889149 said:


> everyone please check there area at 2:00am then post on here  I'll roll over in my warm bed and check on here to see if i have to get up QUOTE]
> 
> Whoops sorry...forgot to post. I hope you managed


----------



## brookline

Another near miss over here. Arg soo bored..


----------



## ChaseCreekSnow

Yeah, I am bored as well. Send some of that lake effect over here!


----------



## Allor Outdoor

Is anyone else watching this Pittsburg vs Cincy game? The snow has been coming down steady since the game started!
I am sure my guys and I have done everything we can do to get ready for the snow this week, although the first snow storm of the year always scares me....no matter now prepared you think you are, something is bound to not go as planned!


----------



## Matson Snow

Allor Outdoor;889947 said:


> Is anyone else watching this Pittsburg vs Cincy game? The snow has been coming down steady since the game started!
> I am sure my guys and I have done everything we can do to get ready for the snow this week, although the first snow storm of the year always scares me....no matter now prepared you think you are, something is bound to not go as planned!


Nothing ever goes as planned...You just do the best you can...


----------



## lawnprolawns

If what Xpress is talking about happens (snow Sunday into Monday), it's too bad it cant be tonight, so we have all of Sunday to get businesses cleared. Oh well.


----------



## ProCutLawnCare

well that was a fun start


----------



## Matson Snow

I see the Weather Experts on 2,4,7 are calling for more of a mix to rain for Tuesday night and Wed..X-press can you confirm..


----------



## TheXpress2002

Around midnight snow showers will start. The chance for the heavier snow shower will start late around 4am ish

Tuesday thru thursday is a matter of a line from howell to chelsea east with atleast 2-4 inches tuesday night with a mix wednesday changing back to snow wednesday night. If the line shifts east all snow for 20 hours. With accumulation around 8 inches


----------



## Matson Snow

TheXpress2002;891108 said:


> Around midnight snow showers will start. The chance for the heavier snow shower will start late around 4am ish
> 
> Tuesday thru thursday is a matter of a line from howell to chelsea east with atleast 2-4 inches tuesday night with a mix wednesday changing back to snow wednesday night. If the line shifts east all snow for 20 hours. With accumulation around 8 inches


Thank You Sir...


----------



## P&M Landscaping

Is tonight going to be a plowing event or salt only


----------



## terrapro

TheXpress2002;891108 said:


> *Around midnight snow showers will start. The chance for the heavier snow shower will start late around 4am ish*
> 
> Tuesday thru thursday is a matter of a line from howell to chelsea east with atleast 2-4 inches tuesday night with a mix wednesday changing back to snow wednesday night. If the line shifts east all snow for 20 hours. With accumulation around 8 inches


Are you saying it is going to snow tonight starting at mid-night?


----------



## lawnprolawns

terrapro;891150 said:


> Are you saying it is going to snow tonight starting at mid-night?


I think so..


----------



## terrapro

lawnprolawns;891167 said:


> I think so..


And start getting heavy at 4am? Great, the first plow of the year is going to be during the day. :crying:


----------



## Superior L & L

Up here the weather guessers are saying tonights stuff is all going north of Bay City


----------



## AndyTblc

over here they're saying 2-4 inches tomorrow


----------



## cgrappler135

Whats the story for tonight? Salting event?


----------



## RobMI

Hopefully tonight is salting, I think one of my angle rams on the plow just died. Of course its almost 4pm on a Sunday for that to happen... Pulling it in the shop now wish me luck haha..


----------



## 2FAST4U

every things ready to rock!!!payup did my last clean up yesterday i was done a week ago but youve gota love those calls is it to late for a fall clean up:crying::laughing: so lets get this storm going SEE YA


----------



## Scenic Lawnscape

Superior L & L;891184 said:


> Up here the weather guessers are saying tonights stuff is all going north of Bay City


I love how you refer to them:laughing::laughing:


----------



## Do It All Do It Right

2FAST4U;891672 said:


> every things ready to rock!!!payup did my last clean up yesterday i was done a week ago but youve gota love those calls is it to late for a fall clean up:crying::laughing: so lets get this storm going SEE YA


We winterized 2 sprinklers today and drove past a 2" backflow with a ice fountain around it!


----------



## magnatrac

Well I guess I am ready , due to that fact nothing is going to happen tonight:realmad: I even slid a pallet of salt in my truck. Maybe it's wishful think but I would like to get this season under way !!! 

, shaun


----------



## michigancutter

I have heard nothing about accumulating snow in the tri area. Just showers or flurries with little or no accum. That was at 12:00 this morning. Has it changed that much already?


----------



## magnatrac

If your in the tri cities channel 7 just showed you guys on the line of maybe up to 1" of snow tonight. It looks like south of there we are just getting a few snow showers. They made it sound like wednesday is going to be a rain day:crying:

, shaun


----------



## BTB

*Hi Everyone!*

Just want to let everyone know if you need any help in the Bay County area we have some extra room on the routes.

Second season in and we have 100% retention from last year, plus added contracts this year.
We've kept the routes slim to insure we can hit our marks, but would like to add a couple more to fill the roster.

The equipment is all solid and well maintained, good crew with good attitude.

Give us a shot if you have a sub-out or if you fall in a bind.

Good luck to everyone and travel safe.

E

Beaver Trim & Blow
989 205-4791
[email protected]


----------



## P&M Landscaping

magnatrac;891819 said:


> If your in the tri cities channel 7 just showed you guys on the line of maybe up to 1" of snow tonight. It looks like south of there we are just getting a few snow showers. They made it sound like wednesday is going to be a rain day:crying:
> 
> , shaun


Yeah, I saw that. They made it sound like Tuesday only an inch or two, and Wednesday is all rain. Why can't it freaking precipitate what it's cold!


----------



## TheXpress2002

What I meant by heavy snow showers was not drop the plow snow. Sorry for the confusion. There is a chance the snow tomorrow morning and the snow will stick.

Tuesday night we will still have 2-4 inches of snow before it changes to a mix during Wednesday morning to change back to snow Wednesday afternoon. Please take in account the exact track can not be determined until it is east of the rockies which is still a 24 hours away. 30 miles either way is a huge difference.


----------



## Tango

Spent the day going threw the truck. Grease everything, check all wires and lights, spreader is all set, plow is A-ok. Now I guess I will just sit and wait.


----------



## ChaseCreekSnow

Not counting on plowable snow here in oakland/wayne county tonight but at least a dusting so I can spread some salt does seem like it may happen. I think the better chance for anything plowable around here is tuesday night into wednesday. The waiting game sucks guys.:realmad:


----------



## JR Snow Removal

Xpress, when you give your forecast what areas are these for?

Thanks


----------



## magnatrac

magnatrac;889029 said:


> It's a blizzard here in ortonville, I will post pictures tomorrow !!! 12'' - 24'' easily expected tonight
> 
> , shaun


 I hate to quote myself but I said there was an on going blizzard in ortonville and here is the proof !!! We actually recived alot more than I originally thought 
http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=92133

, shaun


----------



## NordleJanker

"Beaver Trim & Blow"

Hands down the best business name I've ever heard :laughing:


----------



## ChaseCreekSnow

Is anyone else still up right now? looks like we might get some salt in tonight!


----------



## Allor Outdoor

ChaseCreekSnow;892525 said:


> Yeah, thats a good one!  Is anyone else still up right now? looks like we might get some salt in tonight!


From what they just said on Channel 4 and 7, it doesn't sound like we are going to get much if any tonight. 
Both stations said that there might be a few flurries during the morning commute and then throughout the day tomorrow (monday) we might get a dusting!

I wouldn't mind getting a salting in tonight/tomorrow....looks like I'll be up a few times tonight checking out the window!


----------



## Jays Green Daze

ChaseCreekSnow;892525 said:


> Yeah, thats a good one!  Is anyone else still up right now? looks like we might get some salt in tonight!


Here in the Flint Area channel 12 is saying a light dusting starting with flurries about 4am so if we salt we do not need to wake up extremely early.


----------



## ChaseCreekSnow

Blah, I'm tired of being disappointed!!! The radar looks pretty good as of right now..However, if it survives over the lake I will be really suprised. I will be happy with just a salt app.


----------



## BTB

NordleJanker;892237 said:


> "Beaver Trim & Blow"
> 
> Hands down the best business name I've ever heard :laughing:


You should see the looks when I hand out the business cards! :laughing:

Anyhow, the forecast is looking better for us here.
Straight from NWS.

Tuesday Night: Snow, mainly after 7pm. Low around 28. Breezy, with a east wind between 11 and 20 mph, with gusts as high as 24 mph. Chance of precipitation is 100%. New snow accumulation of 3 to 5 inches possible.

Wednesday: Snow, possibly mixed with rain, becoming all snow after 3pm. High near 35. Breezy, with a east southeast wind 17 to 21 mph becoming west southwest. Chance of precipitation is 90%. New snow accumulation of 3 to 5 inches possible.


----------



## JR Snow Removal

Noaa.gov says 2-4 tuesday night for my area what would you guys do push it before the rain or do you think the rain will make it disappear? My fear is that the rain only melts some and then it re-freezes. I only have 2 out of 7 commercials that are written up for salt, should I just leave it and see if the others call for salt? As they all know i offer it.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BTB;892784 said:


> You should see the looks when I hand out the business cards! :laughing:
> 
> Anyhow, the forecast is looking better for us here.
> Straight from NWS.
> 
> Tuesday Night: Snow, mainly after 7pm. Low around 28. Breezy, with a east wind between 11 and 20 mph, with gusts as high as 24 mph. Chance of precipitation is 100%. New snow accumulation of 3 to 5 inches possible.
> 
> Wednesday: Snow, possibly mixed with rain, becoming all snow after 3pm. High near 35. Breezy, with a east southeast wind 17 to 21 mph becoming west southwest. Chance of precipitation is 90%. New snow accumulation of 3 to 5 inches possible.


Uh oh, Xpress has some competition.

My money is on X.


----------



## flykelley

Mark Oomkes;892863 said:


> Uh oh, Xpress has some competition.
> 
> My money is on X.


Im with you on that Mark, all my money is on XXXXX.payup

Mike


----------



## BTB

Naw,

Not trying to compete,
Just watching the forecasts and hoping for snow.

E


----------



## sefh

I'm putting the plow on tonight. I didn't want to jinx anyone so I left it off until now. Now I don't want to get caught without it on. Xpress keep us posted.


----------



## Luther

BTB;892930 said:


> Naw,
> 
> Not trying to compete,
> Just watching the forecasts and hoping for snow.
> 
> E


No doubt Expess is the man, so don't get discouraged Beaver man. However your contributions are welcome.....nothing wrong with a little back-up.


----------



## lawnprolawns

Boy was it nice to see some 15' piles of snow in Grand Rapids.. .you're a lucky one Mark.. lol. Then I get home hoping to at least see SOME white.. guess not.

Did someone on here say that Northstar Snow Removal / Snow Guys / Mike's Best snow removal was all one big company?


----------



## ChaseCreekSnow

lawnprolawns;892946 said:


> Boy was it nice to see some 15' piles of snow in Grand Rapids.. .you're a lucky one Mark.. lol. Then I get home hoping to at least see SOME white.. guess not.
> 
> Did someone on here say that Northstar Snow Removal / Snow Guys / Mike's Best snow removal was all one big company?


Yeah, I was pretty disappointed to not see anything this morning...They keep getting dumped on over there.

And yes mike, those three are all one big company, stinking up the industry and dropping prices to the ground. Must be nice to be able to charge those prices and still make money Or enough to buy a six pack of steel reserve..lol


----------



## lawnprolawns

ChaseCreekSnow;892962 said:


> ....And yes mike, those three are all one big company, stinking up the industry and dropping prices to the ground....


Their yard sigs seem to be dropping to the ground too.. funny. :laughing::laughing:


----------



## flykelley

lawnprolawns;892946 said:


> Boy was it nice to see some 15' piles of snow in Grand Rapids.. .you're a lucky one Mark.. lol. Then I get home hoping to at least see SOME white.. guess not.
> 
> Did someone on here say that Northstar Snow Removal / Snow Guys / Mike's Best snow removal was all one big company?


I got a call from one of their customers last year, he didn't like the invoice they sent him. There was no phone number so this guy calls sima cause the other company claims to be a member of sima. He gets my number from them and calls me and starts telling me he isn't going to pay this invoice. I tell him he isn't my customer never heard of Mikes Best Snow and belive me if you owe him money he will call you sooner than later. Never thought I would have another company with a name as close as mine.

Regards Mike


----------



## lawnprolawns

With 4000+ drives from Detroit to Chelsea, I'd be surprised if they actually could keep track of one invoice.. lol.


----------



## ChaseCreekSnow

Yeah, what a crappy way to run a business. I would rather charge more and have less than charge peanuts and be ripping my hair out, not paying subs and providing sub par service. I see their flyers every year and quickly send them to the circular file.


----------



## lawnprolawns

Probably 15 of my customers have told me they paid snow guys the $99 for the season and they never showed.


----------



## brookline

Wow and they are somehow still in business? That's just insane.


----------



## Matson Snow

lawnprolawns;892946 said:


> Boy was it nice to see some 15' piles of snow in Grand Rapids.. .you're a lucky one Mark.. lol. Then I get home hoping to at least see SOME white.. guess not.
> 
> Did someone on here say that Northstar Snow Removal / Snow Guys / Mike's Best snow removal was all one big company?


Doe's anyone know this Mikes last name...I might know this Clown...It all goes back to...You get what you pay for....


----------



## terrapro

Matson Snow;893020 said:


> Doe's anyone know this Mikes last name...I might know this Clown...It all goes back to...You get what you pay for....


I think flykelley knows from his problems last year.


----------



## magnatrac

I know this isn't a plow, but if any of you guys are looking for a sled / trailer or know anyone who is I'm selling mine.

thanks, shaun

http://detroit.craigslist.org/okl/rvs/1498265384.html


----------



## Mark Oomkes

magnatrac;893105 said:


> I know this isn't a plow, but if any of you guys are looking for a sled / trailer or know anyone who is I'm selling mine.
> 
> thanks, shaun
> 
> http://detroit.craigslist.org/okl/rvs/1498265384.html


Dang, nice sled and it looks tempting, but I don't think my better half would let me.


----------



## brookline

TWC radar for tue and wed looks good for everyone except the detroi area. Looks like just rain here unless we can get a temp drop.


----------



## irlandscaper

JR Snow Removal;892824 said:


> Noaa.gov says 2-4 tuesday night for my area what would you guys do push it before the rain or do you think the rain will make it disappear? My fear is that the rain only melts some and then it re-freezes. I only have 2 out of 7 commercials that are written up for salt, should I just leave it and see if the others call for salt? As they all know i offer it.


Plow it. Better to be on the safe side then end up with a slip and fall. If they didnt ask for then dont salt it, their liability not yours. And remember if the slush refreezes, its not coming off without a fight. JMO.


----------



## CJSLAWNSERVICE

pm me if anyone wants a resi plow lead in commerce twsp.... asap....


----------



## JR Snow Removal

irlandscaper;893193 said:


> Plow it. Better to be on the safe side then end up with a slip and fall. If they didnt ask for then dont salt it, their liability not yours. And remember if the slush refreezes, its not coming off without a fight. JMO.


Thanks Chad, thats what I was thinking. 107.1 was saying 3-5 now have you heard any different?


----------



## asps4u

CJSLAWNSERVICE;893194 said:


> pm me if anyone wants a resi plow lead in commerce twsp.... asap....


PM sent :salute:


----------



## CJSLAWNSERVICE

CJSLAWNSERVICE;893194 said:


> pm me if anyone wants a resi plow lead in commerce twsp.... asap....


taken care of now ... have a great week guys....


----------



## firelwn82

Soon enough we will all see what happen. Bring on the snow I'm going broke sitting at home.....


----------



## sefh

It is time to make some money and see some white gold. Soon enough it will be here.


----------



## irlandscaper

Lance, sent a lead your way. Im hearing 3-5 too.


----------



## JR Snow Removal

Just got a call about 5 min ago Thanks I owe you a beer


----------



## P&M Landscaping

Looks like this thing is becoming more of a rain sleet event rather than accumulating snow :crying::realmad:


----------



## Leisure Time LC

P&M Landscaping;893377 said:


> Looks like this thing is becoming more of a rain sleet event rather than accumulating snow :crying::realmad:


I am hearing the same thing


----------



## Matson Snow

P&M Landscaping;893377 said:


> Looks like this thing is becoming more of a rain sleet event rather than accumulating snow :crying::realmad:


I need SNOW...I gotta wear some paint off this new plow...:realmad:


----------



## BTB

Disclaimer: Once again I am not trying to forecast...

But I think it's coming!!!
Lets Hope.

http://www.accuweather.com/news-story.asp?partner=accuweather&traveler=0&zipChg=1&article=5

E.


----------



## ChaseCreekSnow

We are bound to get something over the next 5 days...I don't care what it is. Plowable or just a salt event, its all good. I would like to try out my new salt rig asap.


----------



## NordleJanker

Fingers Crossed....... The words Tremendous, Snow, and Event all in the same title are definetly promising


----------



## sefh

Matson Snow;893398 said:


> I need SNOW...I gotta wear some paint off this new plow...:realmad:


Nice looking set up there. Hopefully soon you will be able to use it.


----------



## WMHLC

Like the plow. I just got one too. Talk to jerre in erie about getting the polar wing edges. The first night plowing I chewed off about 3 inches off my wing edges in about 8 hrs of plowing. At $250 a pop, get ready to bend over just for the wing edges. They are a pita to change, you have to take the wings off. Father Fred in midland told me a little trick that only takes 10 mins to change them. Saves alot of time. His website is jerres.com



Matson Snow;893398 said:


> I need SNOW...I gotta wear some paint off this new plow...:realmad:


----------



## ChaseCreekSnow

We must have a bunch of bored plow truck drivers on our hands today...this thread is bumpin' today!!! This beats insulating my drafty house windows....which i just finished btw.


----------



## Matson Snow

WMHLC;893443 said:


> Like the plow. I just got one too. Talk to jerre in erie about getting the polar wing edges. The first night plowing I chewed off about 3 inches off my wing edges in about 8 hrs of plowing. At $250 a pop, get ready to bend over just for the wing edges. They are a pita to change, you have to take the wings off. Father Fred in midland told me a little trick that only takes 10 mins to change them. Saves alot of time. His website is jerres.com


Already talked to jerre...$600 bucks. Im a little short on cash at the moment..As soon as im liquid again im buying a set....


----------



## asps4u

ChaseCreekSnow;893447 said:


> We must have a bunch of bored plow truck drivers on our hands today...this thread is bumpin' today!!! This beats insulating my drafty house windows....which i just finished btw.


I've got about 30 windows that could use it too, while you're bored waiting for the snow to fly. Feel free to come on over, lord knows I don't want to do it.


----------



## P&M Landscaping

Still some hope here!!! :crying:

http://wxcaster.com/gis-gfs-snow-overlays.php3?STATIONID=DTX


----------



## 2FAST4U

yea WTF all my plow sticks didn't get ripped off but I'm think'n some eff kids moved them and took the others:realmad::realmad: can see all you guys got alot done looking at the radar and posting on plowsite to day GOOD JOB


----------



## CSC Contracting

Fox 2 just said we are getting nothing. it's going to RAIN then the temps will fall. What is up with that??


----------



## Superior L & L

If it tracks the way they are thinking, our weather guessers said we would "maybe" get 1-3" so anyone south of flint/fenton will be getting slush or nothing


----------



## Leisure Time LC

CSC Contracting;893670 said:


> Fox 2 just said we are getting nothing. it's going to RAIN then the temps will fall. What is up with that??


What we need to watch for is Wednesday night into Thursday with all the rain/wind we are going to get it will freeze..


----------



## Allor Outdoor

CSC Contracting;893670 said:


> Fox 2 just said we are getting nothing. it's going to RAIN then the temps will fall. What is up with that??


I will GLADLY take a salt only event! The majority of our sites are seasonal for plowing but 100% of our sites are per application for de-icing!

De-icing mean less labor hours, less fuel, less wear and tear on equiptment, less chance for break downs, and most importantly HIGHER INVOICES! payup


----------



## ChaseCreekSnow

Yeah I second the salt only event...that's probably all that is going to happen around these parts anyway..However I would like to plow so nature can send what she will..im ready either way.


----------



## magnatrac

I will agree that salting is a much easier way to make money . However it seems that after every good snowfall I generally have a pocket full of payup. I never get flagged down to salt but always seem to when it snows!!! 

, shaun


----------



## axl

If anybody needs any welding or repair work done on their plows I can vouch for this guys work.....http://detroit.craigslist.org/okl/cto/1498718525.html
I took him my boss 8.2v that came on an OCC dump truck I bought. It was ABUSED, BENT, TWEAKED, MANGLED, ETC...I mean it was F'ed UP...and this is what I got back...


----------



## Jason Pallas

Those look like some pretty decent welds/good job. How much did it cost you?


----------



## Do It All Do It Right

axl;894003 said:


> If anybody needs any welding or repair work done on their plows I can vouch for this guys work.....http://detroit.craigslist.org/okl/cto/1498718525.html
> I took him my boss 8.2v that came on an OCC dump truck I bought. It was ABUSED, BENT, TWEAKED, MANGLED, ETC...I mean it was F'ed UP...and this is what I got back...


Even if it means whatever can of spray paint handy I would get some paint on those welds b4 they hit salt. It seems to help. It's like a new plow now. We put a backing plate and gusset it where the plow springs mount onto the blade.


----------



## axl

He pretty much took the entire plow apart, cut it into pieces and straightened it all out, then re-welded everything back together, added metal where needed as seen on the shot from underneath the moldboard, welded all the cracks/tears & broken welds...i dropped it off on friday and it was ready this morning.....he charged me $425 which I thought was pretty damn good since I thought I was gonna have to buy either a new or used plow seeing as I took it to several collision shops, Harold's Frame Shop, etc. and they all told me it was scrap metal, they wouldn't touch it, time for a new one, etc,etc,etc

Im gonna get on the paint issue asap


----------



## Tscape

axl;894231 said:


> Im gonna get on the paint issue asap


POR15 it. Absolutely the best products on the market. I have a 2 stage product (hardnose)if you want some or POR15 in black. If you follow directions you can paint red over it. PM me for price.


----------



## MStine315

I am looking for input anyone has with B&L Landscaping out of Oak Park. I know they're a decent size operation, but I get nervous working for new contractors. (I have some scars from past relationships, lol). I don't want to get in too deep without some research. You don't have to post back here, you can pm me to keep it private. Hopefully it's all good reports anyway. Thanks, Marc.


----------



## Allor Outdoor

Came across this truck n craigslist...check out the truck graphics! Not something I would do to my trucks, but I'm sure he gets a lot of looks/calls from it
http://detroit.craigslist.org/wyn/cto/1490708195.html

With regards to the POR15/paint discussion, I am a HUGE fan of "zero-rest". It is quite comparable to POR15 but half the price. Google it, their website will pop right up...any purchase over $50 is free shipping! Give it a try!


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Yippee, here we go, 8-12" by the time it's done. Not including sleet or freezing rain. 

Looks like it's going to be one of those years.


----------



## Superior L & L

MStine315;894307 said:


> I am looking for input anyone has with B&L Landscaping out of Oak Park. I know they're a decent size operation, but I get nervous working for new contractors. (I have some scars from past relationships, lol). I don't want to get in too deep without some research. You don't have to post back here, you can pm me to keep it private. Hopefully it's all good reports anyway. Thanks, Marc.


They tryed to get me to do that 5/3 also


----------



## TheXpress2002

Storm shifting slightly east. Winter Weather Advisories have been issued for the entire area. The cold air is looking stronger than it did yesterday. Forecasted high temps were in the lower 40's and now are down to 36-37. 

Looking a litte more interesting.


----------



## MStine315

Superior L & L;894591 said:


> They tryed to get me to do that 5/3 also


PM sent. Thanks, Paul. Good luck tonight.


----------



## terrapro

TheXpress2002;894604 said:


> Storm shifting east....


Sorry for my incompetence but what does that mean it is hitting us or not or rain or snow?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

terrapro;894607 said:


> Sorry for my incompetence but what does that mean it is hitting us or not or rain or snow?


Snow, sleet or freezing rain. 

Bunch more snow for us. :waving:


----------



## sefh

Mark,
You guys ready for this one???? I know that last one that hit you was only suppose to be a dusting.


----------



## TheXpress2002

I think we can all take a lesson from what Mark experienced last week with the forecasted 1-3 inches. Within one hour of it snowing a Winter Storm Warning was issued for 8-12 inches. I know this was lake effect snow but everyone here always needs to plan for the worst case scenario.


----------



## Scenic Lawnscape

so if it does stay true and it is a snow then rain and then warm temps, is this going to be a ton of salt event?


----------



## flykelley

TheXpress2002;894684 said:


> I think we can all take a lesson from what Mark experienced last week with the forecasted 1-3 inches. Within one hour of it snowing a Winter Storm Warning was issued for 8-12 inches. I know this was lake effect snow but everyone here always needs to plan for the worst case scenario.


Hi Xpress
It looks like on radar the snow is going to hit us sooner than this afternoon unless what Im seeing isn't hitting the ground. Also looks like the cold air is winning this game right now, with it snowing down in mid Ohio as we speak, so any thoughts on which is going to win out the cold northern air or the warm southern air. Im thinking there is a good chance for more snow than rain. Thoughts Please!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mark Oomkes

sefh;894636 said:


> Mark,
> You guys ready for this one???? I know that last one that hit you was only suppose to be a dusting.


Presleeping, preplowing and presalting as I type. :laughing: :laughing:



flykelley;894706 said:


> Hi Xpress
> It looks like on radar the snow is going to hit us sooner than this afternoon unless what Im seeing isn't hitting the ground. Also looks like the cold air is winning this game right now, with it snowing down in mid Ohio as we speak, so any thoughts on which is going to win out the cold northern air or the warm southern air. Im thinking there is a good chance for more snow than rain. Thoughts Please!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Snowing very, very lightly here Mike. Everything is melting as it hits as well.

A lot of it is virgo, and it seems to be drying out as it moves this far east. I'm sure that will change.


----------



## Runner

Wanting to say hi to everyone, and that it's good to see everyone again. Out of curiosity,...what is the "5/3" thing?


----------



## JR Snow Removal

This is looking good but it's from weather.com


----------



## ChaseCreekSnow

JR Snow Removal;894803 said:


> View attachment 65551
> 
> 
> This is looking good but it's from weather.com


I'm taking any forecast information with a grain of salt at this point...who knows, The winter weather advisory may switch over to a warning. I think we might see more snow as opposed to rain, but that's just me.


----------



## asps4u

Personally, all my accounts are pre-paid for the season, so I wouldn't be upset if it didn't snow all year


----------



## Jays Green Daze

asps4u;894833 said:


> Personally, all my accounts are pre-paid for the season, so I wouldn't be upset if it didn't snow all year


Wow how did you pull that off? I have a few prepaid but the overwhelming majority are by the push.


----------



## asps4u

Jays Green Daze;894864 said:


> Wow how did you pull that off? I have a few prepaid but the overwhelming majority are by the push.


Some requested seasonal and my per push customers pay for the first 10 pushes up front per my contract. I discount the per push total so they get a discount up front but than they pay the full rate after 10 pushes. Somehow they prefer it that way as they feel like they're saving money, when really it costs them more in the long run with a decent winter, which I try to explain to sell the seasonal, but it's their choice. Either way all my customers return a signed contract with full payment before I plow and I get all my money before I ever drop the blade. payup I might make concessions if someone needed me to and the account was worth it, but nobody has asked. Works good for me, as it allows me to pay my expenses up front as well. Less stress on me xysport


----------



## MStine315

Hi Joe. Fifth Third


----------



## Dhouse

You need to mix it up with prepays and per push customers.


----------



## TheXpress2002

Snowing in novi. 3 hours early.....hmmmm


----------



## CSC Contracting

From the looks of the radar we will be getting all rain with a couple flurries or snow showers. The whole thing is moving towards the north.


----------



## Jays Green Daze

The weather people here in Flint are still saying rain early tomorrow morning....enough to wash away the snow accumulation we get tonight.


----------



## Moonlighter

Well either way I'm good to go now, froze my a** off rewiring the truck side of the plow wiring. Just caught the updates on what 7 was saying, there still calling for it to change over to rain by 3-4 am and wash it all away, hopefully not I would enjoy going out to play in the snow.


----------



## Allor Outdoor

This site turned into a ghost town...
either everyone is scrambling to to the finishing touches on their equiptment (ME), 
or everyone is trying to get some sleep (hopefully me in a few hours)


----------



## cgrappler135

asps4u;894833 said:


> Personally, all my accounts are pre-paid for the season, so I wouldn't be upset if it didn't snow all year


Yeah 9 out of my 13 commercial accounts are seasonal except for salt so i will take 2 or 3 saltings over the next couple of days as opposed to plowings!


----------



## RobMI

Looking like no plowing here tonight with the rain comming late. Still finishing up getting the truck done tonight just incase though.


----------



## terrapro

RobMI;895272 said:


> Looking like no plowing here tonight with the rain comming late. Still finishing up getting the truck done tonight just incase though.


You need some 24hr accounts with a small trigger. payup


----------



## Jays Green Daze

Anybody going to do any res accounts with the rain coming tonight....I have a few tight a$$ customers who will probably complain that it did not need to be plowed and not pay


----------



## eatonpaving

*any one need help in the north tonight*

looks as if all my accounts are just going to be wet.

if you need help just call....1734-781-5328 randy


----------



## P&M Landscaping

I may be wrong, but according to weather.com radar It looks like all this rain is turning in to snow well below the ohio border. Possiblility we get more snow than predicted?


----------



## eatonpaving

i hope so, at least some salting...........


----------



## 2FAST4U

P&M Landscaping;895383 said:


> I may be wrong, but according to weather.com radar It looks like all this rain is turning in to snow well below the ohio border. Possiblility we get more snow than predicted?


Just looked at the weatherbug radar and kind of seeing the same thing...I'm still not sure were/how the high temps are going to work in on us tonight/tomorrow just cant see it jumping from 30* to 40* overnight!!! any imput on why the temps are/could move around so much express..well going to watch the weather some more and check back later. the truck and plow are ready just need to hook them up and we all know that takes about 10min. so I'll wait it out a little more


----------



## lawnprolawns

This is for you Jim (TCLA)..


----------



## lawnprolawns

2FAST4U;895411 said:


> Just looked at the weatherbug radar and kind of seeing the same thing...I'm still not sure were/how the high temps are going to work in on us tonight/tomorrow just cant see it jumping from 30* to 40* overnight!!! any imput on why the temps are/could move around so much express..well going to watch the weather some more and check back later. the truck and plow are ready just need to hook them up and we all know that takes about 10min. so I'll wait it out a little more


Ten minutes? You need a Western! 30 seconds tops.. lol.


----------



## eatonpaving

thats a shame, having dirt on such a nice blade......


----------



## lawnprolawns

I know... I just need some friggin snow to clean it off!


----------



## eatonpaving

we might get it....lets hope, but if not just drive real fast in the rain and power wash it...............


----------



## eatonpaving

radar showing snow all the way to findly ohio.


----------



## michigancutter

Well no good news for us in southeast michigan. I heard a inch or two over night with heavy rain tomorrow morning to wash the snow away. Wensday looks good with up to 2 inches into thursday. Should get a nice salting in. 
John, thanks for hooking me up on a load of liquid. Cant wait to use it. Also was very nice to finally meet you and put a face to the name. Have a great snow season.


----------



## 2FAST4U

lawnprolawns;895420 said:


> Ten minutes? You need a Western! 30 seconds tops.. lol.


Thats from the time I put my boots, on go out side, open the garage, start the truck, move the truck, hook up the plow, slam a beer, close the garage, go back inside, take off my boots, and post on plow site that my plow is hooked up!! LOL we need snow or were going to drive each other Karzee :laughing:


----------



## ChaseCreekSnow

Just discovered by my 8000 dump has bad batteries...**** a trip to murrarys in my future...


----------



## Leisure Time LC

John from Metro Detroit Landscape is going to be interviewed on Channel 4 news at 11pm


----------



## terrapro

ChaseCreekSnow;895696 said:


> Just discovered by my 8000 dump has bad batteries...**** a trip to murrarys in my future...


I discovered my running lights in the back aren't working on the flatbed about 2hrs ago. Spent that troubleshooting and I found out I am not getting any juice back there at all for the running lights, everything else works though. I guess I will have to just drive around with the hazards on until dawn. :crying:


----------



## brandonslc

looks like we have a good chance to plow wed night into thurs. wed night they are saying 1-2 and thursday another 1-2


----------



## FordPlow

Snowing in monroe county....just starting to stick


----------



## Stove

Just found out my control box for my spreader is fried, gonna be a long night.... gonna have to jump the box if needed in the morn before i can get a new one:realmad:


----------



## Moonlighter

Pontiac checking in snow flurries starting to stick mostly to the grass, hope we get a push out of all this at some point.


----------



## Allor Outdoor

Stove;895842 said:


> Just found out my control box for my spreader is fried, gonna be a long night.... gonna have to jump the box if needed in the morn before i can get a new one:realmad:


What type of control box do you need? What type of spreader is it. I have an extra Salt Dogg electric unit control box if it helps you out at all. A lot less than buying a new one!


----------



## 2FAST4U

nothing in chesterfield yet


----------



## terrapro

Checking the hourly report and it says heavy snow and wind at 10:30 and 11:30 then mainly rain by 2am. I think I might hit my 24 hour accounts at midnight then see if the rest starts to melt from the rain.


----------



## RobMI

I have a dusting on my driveway but not enough to sneeze at. Replaced my lift pump on the diesel, new fuel filter, oil change, and new blower motor, and wiper blades. Only thing left is figure out why my plow likes to angel to the left by itself while driving... And then figure out when the rest of my bids are going to pick someone for this year haha..


----------



## magnatrac

Snowing here in north oakland ,most my pavers and my deck are almost white:laughing:
A long a to go yet guess we'll just wait and see what happends


, shaun


----------



## Metro Lawn

Leisure Time LC;895720 said:


> John from Metro Detroit Landscape is going to be interviewed on Channel 4 news at 11pm


It's not me, it's my evil twin... rofl :laughing:


----------



## AndyTblc

It's snowing!


----------



## Superior L & L

lawnprolawns;895416 said:


> This is for you Jim (TCLA)..




Man !!! that nice new blade and wings has GOT to be a chick magnet wesportwesport


----------



## GreenAcresFert

Snowing pretty hard in Ypsi


----------



## brandonslc

Snowing hard here in Dearborn Heights but melting right away.


----------



## ChaseCreekSnow

Just got the call from T.C.L.A... TIME TO GO SALT!!!! WOot WOOOTtt payup  Its about damn time!!!


----------



## Superior L & L

snowing good here but everything is just wet !!! 
I guess its supposed to get heavy from 11:00-1:00 then go to rain/sleet/ice


----------



## smoore45

Snowing Downriver too, but it is 39 degrees out! Well, I know I'll be up at 4am. If anyone from Canton/Westland Area could give me an update too, that would be helpful. I have a couple of accounts that are up that way and I have a feeling that this is one of those storms where 10-15 miles could make a difference. Thanks.


----------



## M&S Property

Superior L & L;895910 said:


> Man !!! that nice new blade and wings has GOT to be a chick magnet wesportwesport


The whole fleet got wings...haha


----------



## Superior L & L

M&S Property;895941 said:


> The whole fleet got wings...haha


Man !!! them are some nice, clean looking plows!

Issued by The National Weather Service
Detroit, MI
8:20 pm EST, Tue., Dec. 8, 2009

... WINTER WEATHER ADVISORY IN EFFECT TONIGHT...

SNOW WILL GRADUALLY INCREASE OVER THE AREA DURING THE EVENING WITH A BURST OF HEAVIER SNOW EXPECTED BETWEEN 10 PM AND MIDNIGHT... BUT WITH ACCUMULATION OF AN INCH OR LESS. A BRIEF PERIOD OF SNOW PELLETS OR SLEET WILL ALSO BE POSSIBLE.

MOTORISTS SHOULD EXPECT DRIVING CONDITIONS TO BECOME MORE DIFFICULT DUE TO LOW VISIBILITY AND A SLUSHY COATING OF SNOW ON AREA ROADS.


----------



## Five Star Lawn Care LLC

can anyone say DUD..........

i dont think we will be plowing


----------



## esshakim

Snowing pretty steady in southfield ... Really wet looks like we will be salting atleast


----------



## P&M Landscaping

Snowing hard here on Grosse ile, sticking on pavement and grass. Slushy on the pavement. What a dud...


----------



## Five Star Lawn Care LLC

ChaseCreekSnow;895927 said:


> Just got the call from T.C.L.A... TIME TO GO SALT!!!! WOot WOOOTtt payup  Its about damn time!!!


what does Jim got you salting at this time of day......You sure hes not yanking your chain.


----------



## Cory58

Slush on the pavement in Lincoln Park.


----------



## esshakim

Snowing pretty steady in southfield ... Really wet looks like we will be salting atleast


----------



## Moonlighter

Still snowing good I got a half an inch down on the pavement.


----------



## sefh

I have about 2" now and it's not sure what it's going to do. The wind picked up pretty good and snow/sleet mixed right now. Be safe out there if you go out. It's the first push of the year and the other people tend to forget about us and not see ALL of our lights.


----------



## Stuffdeer

everything covered in Southgate~


----------



## GreenAcresFert

1/2 in or more in ypsi and still coming down heavy. At least we will get a salting out of this.


----------



## asps4u

Roads and pavement covered here. County plows just went by my house with blades on the ground


----------



## sefh

County plow!!!! What is that. Where I live the plow guy might get out here before it melts.


----------



## snow plowman

snowing here in muskegon right now


----------



## FordPlow

southern monroe county changing to rain......


----------



## sefh

FordPlow where are you from? I'm over in Blissfield.


----------



## asps4u

Lol, Good job John! You're famous now! Lmao


----------



## Stuffdeer

heading out to get gas, and a coffee. We'll see what happens. Take it easy everyone!


----------



## grassmaster06

metro ,your a movie star. lol


----------



## Jason Pallas

LOL Nice job on TV John. Your evil twin had quite the plug for Boss Plows with that hat - and the liquid de-icer.


----------



## Five Star Lawn Care LLC

sefh;896056 said:


> County plow!!!! What is that. Where I live the plow guy might get out here before it melts.


yeah no kidding....that is the stupidist thing i have heard of.....i swear some of the operations managers at the countys and municipalitys should be put under review. With the econemy as tight as it is why would you put a plow on the road this time of night when the snow hasnt even changed to rain yet.....what a WASTE OF MONEY

I think i need to become an Effeciancy Consultant for large companys and municipalitys....i could lay out an plan that would save then thousands of wasted dollars each year.


----------



## asps4u

Right? I've seen two more already since I posted that! WTF? I mean the roads are covered, but seriously? Its a bit rediculous


----------



## CJSLAWNSERVICE

1/4 to 1/2" in novi... and slick as he** salted my zero tolerance.... be up at 0400


----------



## ZachXSmith

1 inch in otisville boys..... Im seeing green!payup


----------



## michigancutter

not even a dusting here in northern macomb/st.clair. Looks like the west side is getting all the action.
John good interview, way to promote your services, guess ill have to start moving down south and get in on the action.lol


----------



## Metro Lawn

Thanks for the comments. I should sell autographs...rofl


----------



## superiorsnowrem

so do you all think the rain is gonna wash some of the snow away?? we have bout 1.5" in a2, i think the rain will bring it down to under an inch


----------



## Runner

Got about 1/2" in northwest Flint right now. Still snowing, but like a light drizzly snow.


----------



## bltp203

Just about 1.5 inches in Bloomfield Hills.


----------



## CMU07

1inch here, but it's raining sideways something fierce!


----------



## TheXpress2002

One company out in A2 which will go un - named has their front end loader pushing right now with about 15 trucks running around. I am laughing my azz off watching them go by.


----------



## ZachXSmith

when is the snow gonna stop? are u gonna plow today express?


----------



## TheXpress2002

No. I am not dropping the blades. I might consider doing sidewalks depending on how fast the stuff melts.


----------



## Milwaukee

Darn almost have 3" of snow now it rain ruining it. It full of slush now.


----------



## Allor Outdoor

Plowing here in west bloomfield

and just blew my first hydro line of the season


----------



## terrapro

TheXpress2002;896227 said:


> No. I am not dropping the blades. I might consider doing sidewalks depending on how fast the stuff melts.


You are not worried about it freezing if it doesn't all melt? Or are you positive it is going to melt?


----------



## flykelley

Its 2:45am and Im headed out to check the lots but Im thinking will won't be doing anything, salting maybe. It looks like a 1 inch here in Waterford but it seems to be melting.

Mike


----------



## TheXpress2002

I wound up doing a few sidewalks for the PITA customers. Besides that nothing else. There is a huge difference between A2 and driving back to Canton. If I knew it wouldn't melt further in the next 3 hours A2 would have been a push.


----------



## TheXpress2002

terrapro;896241 said:


> You are not worried about it freezing if it doesn't all melt? Or are you positive it is going to melt?


I am not worried about it freezing right now. With the temps at where they are at right now it should be gone by 10am on pavement areas. Salt is a waste right now.


----------



## terrapro

TheXpress2002;896261 said:


> I am not worried about it freezing right now. With the temps at where they are at right now it should be gone by 10am on pavement areas. Salt is a waste right now.


Yes I just got back and it is a mess. No way would I use salt right now, way to much water content.

I did push one commercial because it had 3" of slush, basically was pushing water. Drove passed the others I skipped on my way back and they were already bare pavement in some areas. I am fairly confident it will be gone by 8am.

Man if I hadn't drank a pot of coffee already I would try to get some sleep.


----------



## 24v6spd

Wondering if we will get some decent snow later today on the backside of this system?


----------



## silvetouch

*southfield / farminton*

Anyone around Farmington or Southfield right now? 
whats it look like on those areas?

I'm downriver and nothing on the road or grass here.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Five Star Lawn Care LLC;896015 said:


> what does Jim got you salting at this time of day......You sure hes not yanking your chain.


He's attempting to get over his chapped ass. :laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:

This afternoon is really going to suck.

Blizzard Warning for Kent ... County in effect until 4:00PM 12/10/09 EST
OTTAWA-KENT-ALLEGAN-
INCLUDING THE CITIES OF...JENISON...GRAND RAPIDS...HOLLAND
450 AM EST WED DEC 9 2009

...BLIZZARD WARNING IN EFFECT FROM 1 PM THIS AFTERNOON TO 4 PM
EST THURSDAY...
...WINTER STORM WARNING IS CANCELLED...

THE NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE IN GRAND RAPIDS HAS ISSUED A
BLIZZARD WARNING...WHICH IS IN EFFECT FROM 1 PM THIS AFTERNOON TO
4 PM EST THURSDAY. THE WINTER STORM WARNING HAS BEEN CANCELLED.

HAZARDOUS WEATHER...

* WINDS AND SNOW SHOWERS WILL INCREASE IN INTENSITY BY EARLY THIS
AFTERNOON. A HEAVY BAND OF LAKE EFFECT SNOW IS EXPECTED TO FORM
BETWEEN INTERSTATE 96 AND INTERSTATE 94. SNOWFALL RATES OF TWO
INCHES PER HOUR WILL BE POSSIBLE INTO THE AFTERNOON AND
EVENING.

* WIND GUSTS OF 40 TO 50 MPH ARE EXPECTED BY LATE THIS AFTERNOON
AND LASTING INTO THURSDAY. THESE WINDS WILL CAUSE CONSIDERABLE
BLOWING AND DRIFTING SNOW. VISIBILITIES WILL FREQUENTLY BE
REDUCED TO NEAR ZERO AT TIMES THIS EVENING INTO THURSDAY.

* GUSTY WINDS ALONG WITH RAPIDLY FALLING TEMPERATURES WILL
PRODUCE WIND CHILLS IN THE SINGLE DIGITS BY LATE TONIGHT.

* EXPECT TOTAL SNOW ACCUMULATIONS OF 6 TO 8 INCHES THROUGH
THURSDAY AFTERNOON.

IMPACTS...

* ALL TRAVEL SHOULD BE COMPLETED BY THIS AFTERNOON.

* TRAVEL WILL BE MOST SEVERELY IMPACTED LATE THIS AFTERNOON AS
SNOW... BLOWING SNOW...AND RAPIDLY FALLING TEMPERATURES OCCUR
NEAR THE TIME OF THE AFTERNOON COMMUTE. BLIZZARD CONDITIONS
ARE LIKELY THROUGHOUT THE EVENING...ESPECIALLY ALONG U.S.
HIGHWAY 131.

* POWER OUTAGES WILL BE POSSIBLE TONIGHT INTO THURSDAY MORNING
DUE TO THE STRONG GUSTY WINDS.

PRECAUTIONARY/PREPAREDNESS ACTIONS...

* IT WOULD BE BEST NOT TO TRAVEL TONIGHT THROUGH THURSDAY.

* IF YOU MUST TRAVEL...KEEP AN EXTRA FLASHLIGHT...FOOD...AND
WATER IN YOUR VEHICLE IN CASE OF AN EMERGENCY.

* A BLIZZARD WARNING IS ISSUED WHEN SUSTAINED WIND SPEEDS OR
FREQUENT GUSTS OF OVER 35 MPH ARE EXPECTED WITH CONSIDERABLE
FALLING AND/OR BLOWING AND DRIFTING SNOW. VISIBILITIES WILL
BECOME POOR... WITH WHITEOUT CONDITIONS AT TIMES. THOSE
VENTURING OUTDOORS MAY BECOME LOST OR DISORIENTED... SO
PERSONS IN THE WARNING AREA ARE ADVISED TO STAY INDOORS.

&&

Yeah, Winter Storm Warning cancelled.

In favor of a Blizzard Warning.

Yippee frickin' skippee


----------



## michigancutter

have a 1/2 inch of slush by me but melting as we speak. might just do a drive by and see whats up.


----------



## P&M Landscaping

This sucks... They are saying look for the wrap around with the colder temps. X-press see any truth to this?


----------



## 2FAST4U

Woo Hoo all rain here:crying::crying: hope tonight is better


----------



## michigancutter

anyone in the mt. clemens area? how does it look over there? thanks


----------



## firelwn82

Pushed my commercials northern Oakland southern Genesse didnt lay any salt though. I only pushed it because I didn't want to take the chance of it all refreezing and busting up my equiptment later tonight. Headed back to the love palace " HOME" to go to bed........
Hope all went well with everyone


----------



## sefh

All I got was rain from about 12 on last night. Turned the 2'' of snow into water.


----------



## Runner

What the HECK! The sky is opening up, the sun is peaking out, and I have blue sky off to the west of me! What happened to the rain through 11;00 then scattered showers? If THIS forecast is this far off, does this mean that all the temperature forecasts are out the window, too


----------



## smoore45

Runner;896432 said:


> What the HECK! The sky is opening up, the sun is peaking out, and I have blue sky off to the west of me! What happened to the rain through 11;00 then scattered showers? If THIS forecast is this far off, does this mean that all the temperature forecasts are out the window, too


I doubt it, It looks like it will be turning bitter cold at some point today. Its just going to be if we get some precip along with it. I didn't plow or even drop one pellet of salt last night, but I am betting that a vast majority of us will at least be salting tonight.


----------



## Stove

Allor Outdoor;895858 said:


> What type of control box do you need? What type of spreader is it. I have an extra Salt Dogg electric unit control box if it helps you out at all. A lot less than buying a new one!


I needed one for a snowex, thanks anyway Allor Outdoor. Headed out to weingartz shortly and let them take advantage of mepayup


----------



## silvetouch

*snow tonight?*

they keep talking about this 1-3"
i'm going to call it maybe 1" at best...probably a little less.

time will tell.


----------



## 4starlawns

Look at your weather rock you"ll know.


----------



## zags

Pushed 2" of slush in AA at 4 am. Had to take care of the retirement home and a couple of properties on hills. No salt though. Back in bed by 5:30!

Plus, I rebuilt my old Western 7.5 unimount this fall and was itching to drop the blade.


----------



## asps4u

terrapro;896269 said:


> I did push one commercial because it had 3" of slush, basically was pushing water.


I did the same, but mainly because I've been itching to use the new VXT and finally had an excuse to do so. I've only used straight blades in the past. Wasn't really worth it pushing slush around since you can't stack water, but I feel better now that I got to scratch that itch.


----------



## flykelley

firelwn82;896369 said:


> Pushed my commercials northern Oakland southern Genesse didnt lay any salt though. I only pushed it because I didn't want to take the chance of it all refreezing and busting up my equiptment later tonight. Headed back to the love palace " HOME" to go to bed........
> Hope all went well with everyone


I did the same as firelwn, was afraid the lots were still going to be a mess at store opening time, so I plowed no salt though.

Mike


----------



## ChaseCreekSnow

So I had my first salt Run in my "new" truck last night. Ran beautifully, everything worked good up until about the end of the night...where I lost my brakes..:realmad: Luckily, If you can find any luck in this situation....Its to be stored on site and I was basically done for the night anyhow when it happened. Managed to empty the rest and safely park the truck. The mile walk back to my other truck in rain was not so fun tho:crying: Feel like crap today!!


----------



## grassmaster06

on of my customers called and wanted salt last night ,by the time i was loaded and arrived to the site it was all rain what a huge mess .i should of waited a couple of hours for every thing to melt on its own


----------



## terrapro

grassmaster06;896657 said:


> on of my customers called and wanted salt last night ,by the time i was loaded and arrived to the site it was all rain what a huge mess .i should of waited a couple of hours for every thing to melt on its own


I just did a run through town and the worst looking lots are the ones that were plowed last night. Everything else is clear of all snow and most of the water now. Once the piles from last night freeze they will be rock hard. I am glad I only did one.


----------



## M&S Property

Just drove around Walled Lake and lots that were not pushed have 3/4" of slush on them still. I would guess that 90% of lots are plowed however. My road is still covered and I doubt that it will all melt before it re-freezes. Just talked to MIke who is ten miles south of me and he said that there is not anything on his roads.


----------



## ChaseCreekSnow

I was almost positive I was going to have to plow my residential stuff ( No commerical work for my pickup ) After a " Fun night" of shaking down my l8000 I was not ready to come home only to get back in a truck again. I am glad I meausured and there was only an inch of slush instead of 2  tonight will be a different story i think.


----------



## lawnprolawns

Ryan, you going to fix the dump on-site down there or what? What went wrong with the brakes?

I managed to pinch an angle cylinder line on my plow and burst it, the wipers on another truck which I previously fixed decided to break, and Sean lost his lift cylinder pin in the middle of plowing. I thought I blew my tranny in my '08 F250 because there was so much wet slush packed under the truck it wouldn't allow me to go into reverse. 

We plowed 5 sites last night and salted nothing. Wish we could have salted some, but couldn't justify it. I'm just glad we didn't have to do any driveways. Fingers crossed for tonight.


----------



## CSC Contracting

23 & 96 wind is here and it brought the snow with it..


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Push #2 or 3 for us. 

Full salting, anywhere from 2-3" before the rain melted it down to an inch. Wanted to get it off before it froze into ruts. 

Temps are at freezing, wind has switched to SW, should be W soon. Fun should be soon to follow.


----------



## alternative

So where's Express? 
Whats the deal for tonight.?


----------



## Metro Lawn

Looks like if we get anything, we should only half to do the east side of all the properties... Man, the wind is starting to really pick up.


----------



## Scenic Lawnscape

Metro Lawn;896937 said:


> Looks like if we get anything, we should only half to do the east side of all the properties... Man, the wind is starting to really pick up.


as seen on tv,that is awesome.


----------



## brookline

:laughing:ROFL at Superiors pic:laughing:


----------



## ChaseCreekSnow

lawnprolawns;896710 said:


> Ryan, you going to fix the dump on-site down there or what? What went wrong with the brakes?
> 
> I managed to pinch an angle cylinder line on my plow and burst it, the wipers on another truck which I previously fixed decided to break, and Sean lost his lift cylinder pin in the middle of plowing. I thought I blew my tranny in my '08 F250 because there was so much wet slush packed under the truck it wouldn't allow me to go into reverse.
> 
> We plowed 5 sites last night and salted nothing. Wish we could have salted some, but couldn't justify it. I'm just glad we didn't have to do any driveways. Fingers crossed for tonight.


Hey Mike, sounds like you had a rough night too! Just blew a line going to the booster, all fixed on site. Thank god its ready for the next round. The trans thing has happened to my 03 f250..Wouldn't go into reverse.Wet slush will work wonders for the mechanical components of any truck, especially a plow truck. Glad you figured it out


----------



## michigancutter

Well channel 7 said maybe a inch on eastside and 3 inches on the west side. 
channel 4 said snow squalls all night with up to 2 inches by morning.
2 said snow showers with maybe a dusting on eastside. 2-3in. on the westside.
3 different forecasts and they all suck. weres the money making snow, my kids need new shoes for christmas and daddy needs a plasma.lol


----------



## 2FAST4U

Sooooooo what maybe a salting tonight guys? accuweather is say'n a coating to an inch tonight and a coating to an inch tomorrow plus all this wind


----------



## terrapro

2FAST4U;897295 said:


> Sooooooo what maybe a salting tonight guys? accuweather is say'n a coating to an inch tonight and a coating to an inch tomorrow plus all this wind


No, I want an actual push.


----------



## Matson Snow

2FAST4U;897295 said:


> Sooooooo what maybe a salting tonight guys? accuweather is say'n a coating to an inch tonight and a coating to an inch tomorrow plus all this wind


NOAA says 1"-2" tonite...1"-2" Thursday...Who Knows?????....


----------



## P&M Landscaping

This sucks!!!


----------



## firelwn82

From this point forward I will be up every morning at 3am to look out the window and see what mother nature brought. The weather morons are just to check with and see what may "PROBABLY NOT" come our way.... lol Well except for Express of coarse, speaking of where the hell is he????


----------



## ChaseCreekSnow

firelwn82;897324 said:


> From this point forward I will be up every morning at 3am to look out the window and see what mother nature brought. The weather morons are just to check with and see what may "PROBABLY NOT" come our way.... lol Well except for Express of coarse, speaking of where the hell is he????


Yes, also looking for his forecast...The weather guessers are pissing me off,no one station can make up their minds. What mainstream source (besides Xpress) do you think is the most accurate? I think we can count on salt in most areas, we will actually need it.Last night was a slop fest,things should be nice and dry tonight.Damn cold too. An actual push would be sweet, I'm ready to get out there!


----------



## firelwn82

My top choice would be accuweather.com or weatherunderground.com . seem to be the better ones. I don't listen to the news unless its Jerry Hodak on channel 7. He's usually on top of things.


----------



## JR Snow Removal

firelwn82;897344 said:


> My top choice would be accuweather.com or weatherunderground.com . seem to be the better ones. I don't listen to the news unless its Jerry Hodak on channel 7. He's usually on top of things.


Agreed :salute: I've been watching noaa.gov but it seems like they'll call for 3-6 then the closer the storm gets the less snow thats forecasted. I figured they would be the one to watch because they give out the warnings and such I'm finding this assumption to be wrong so far.


----------



## Tscape

Actually, when I worked down at the ballpark, the head groundskeeper always talked to Paul Gross. He is a real meteorologist. But he never predicts out very far, as none seem to. Must be the constraints of the TV format. Also, he doesn't seem to be on much. I think he does the actual work behind the scenes more. My second favorite is Justin Ryan on Channel 2. He seems most likely to forecast 5-7 days out, and quaifies his forecast with "ifs". Jerry Hodak? I can't watch a guy that you can blindfold with dental floss. Open those slits so we can see your eyes, Hodak!


----------



## P&M Landscaping

Jerry just said 1" to 3" with more to the south lets hope! :crying:


----------



## firelwn82

We shall all find out soon enough.


----------



## 2FAST4U

I like the idea of getting up at 3am to see..did that this morning and looked out side, saw nonthing and though if I had to get up it'd be hell to drive a truck!!!


----------



## TheXpress2002

Lake effect bands are beginning to really kick in. Look at a loop on the radar and you will see the shift in the wind and the snow blossom. Looking at my cams in AA it looks like it is beginning to stick out there.


----------



## terrapro

2FAST4U;897454 said:


> I like the idea of getting up at 3am to see..did that this morning and looked out side, saw nonthing and though if I had to get up it'd be hell to drive a truck!!!


A couple to many...or 6??


----------



## terrapro

terrapro;897508 said:


> A couple to many...or 6??


----------



## P&M Landscaping

Xpress you think were going to get to plow tonight?


----------



## TheXpress2002

P&M Landscaping;897525 said:


> Xpress you think were going to get to plow tonight?


Eastside NO. Westside will have to play it by ear. With any sort decrease in wind it might start to accumulate


----------



## Jays Green Daze

TheXpress2002;897550 said:


> Eastside NO. Westside will have to play it by ear. With any sort decrease in wind it might start to accumulate


What about towards the north in Holly, Clarkston, Grand Blanc areas?


----------



## TheXpress2002

So who has a 13 pin to a 11 pin BOSS connector laying around?


----------



## alternative

Its all breakin up before it gets to the eastside... im not gonna lose sleep over this one.


----------



## terrapro

alternative;897571 said:


> Its all breakin up before it gets to the eastside... im not gonna lose sleep over this one.


I have an inch now already so I will be up.


----------



## michigancutter

alternative;897571 said:


> Its all breakin up before it gets to the eastside... im not gonna lose sleep over this one.


I feel you on that alternative, i havent sleep good in days always waking up every other hour gets old.

Looking at maps now and westside looks like there getting some good snow but nothing by me just wind. hopefully at least get a salting dying to use my sprayer this season.


----------



## MStine315

Turfscape LLC;897382 said:


> . Open those slits so we can see your eyes, Hodak!


Cut it out, Hodak! Lol.

Long range, I like Henry Margusity on Accuweather.com. He sometimes goes overboard, but he's fun to watch and seems to see things coming 10-14 days out. He was talking about this storm early last week. Obviously it missed us locally, but 10 days out who knows how it'll track. Short term, I look at NOAA. They seem to rapidly adjust as the storms come closer, but are usually money 24 hours out, which is really what counts anyway.


----------



## lawnprolawns

I'm sick as a dog after one storm.. looks like I didn't drink enough Monster or something. Waking up at 12, 1, 2, 3 and hell.. 4 to check. NOAA calling for 1-3 for Northville. 

We'll see. I'm off to Home Depot to buy a Scotts fert spreader to convert into a sidewalk salter. Lol.


----------



## terrapro

lawnprolawns;897600 said:


> I'm sick as a dog after one storm.. looks like I didn't drink enough Monster or something. Waking up at 12, 1, 2, 3 and hell.. 4 to check. NOAA calling for 1-3 for Northville.
> 
> We'll see. I'm off to Home Depot to buy a Scotts fert spreader to convert into a sidewalk salter. Lol.


Yeah, fight the power! Don't buy that $300 saltdogg spreader from Angelos.

Not joking Mike, go buy some B-complex with extra C from Meijer or Wally and take twice the dose and you won't get sick... no joke try it!


----------



## ChaseCreekSnow

terrapro;897630 said:


> Yeah, fight the power! Don't buy that $300 saltdogg spreader from Angelos.
> 
> Not joking Mike, go buy some B-complex with extra C from Meijer or Wally and take twice the dose and you won't get sick... no joke try it!


Try some plain old water, and lots of it. Sugar and caffeine are no good!!


----------



## Blues Man

Wow! I can't see getting out to even salt tonight. Gotta love the weatherman!:laughing:


----------



## 2FAST4U

TheXpress2002;897550 said:


> Eastside NO. Westside will have to play it by ear. With any sort decrease in wind it might start to accumulate


Thank you Xpress, at least now I wont get up at 3am:laughing:


----------



## michigancutter

well since the last time i posted i have a half inch by me now and its comming down good. looks like maybe a salting if this keeps it up. im northern macomb/southern st. clair area. hows southern macomb looking? warren,s.c.s., clinton,chester??


----------



## terrapro

ChaseCreekSnow;897651 said:


> Try some plain old water, and lots of it. Sugar and caffeine are no good!!


B vitimans aid liver function which controls over 100 different functions of your body which can vary from motor control to heart beat to when you have to pee. One night of no sleep can completely whipe out your stores of various B vitamins hindering your bodies ability to fight off illnesses amoung other problems.

City water generally contains flouride. chlorine, and other toxins which clog your liver, cell receptors, and over all your various organs ability to function properly.

Weird but true...

I am also a nutritionist.


----------



## Stuffdeer

Urgent - winter weather message
national weather service detroit/pontiac mi
938 pm est wed dec 9 2009

...winter weather advisory expanded tonight...

.favorable conditions will exist for lake effect snowfall to
develop off lake michigan and move east across southeast
michigan. These bands will contain bursts of intense snowfall that
will persist through the overnight hours. Snowfall accumulations
in the 2 to 4 inch range are expected. The latest observations and
forecasts suggest the bands of snow will be most concentrated in
the i-96 to m-59 corridor from livingston and washtenaw counties
through wayne...oakland...and macomb counties.


----------



## ChaseCreekSnow

Stuffdeer;897735 said:


> Urgent - winter weather message
> national weather service detroit/pontiac mi
> 938 pm est wed dec 9 2009
> 
> ...winter weather advisory expanded tonight...
> 
> .favorable conditions will exist for lake effect snowfall to
> develop off lake michigan and move east across southeast
> michigan. These bands will contain bursts of intense snowfall that
> will persist through the overnight hours. Snowfall accumulations
> in the 2 to 4 inch range are expected. The latest observations and
> forecasts suggest the bands of snow will be most concentrated in
> the i-96 to m-59 corridor from livingston and washtenaw counties
> through wayne...oakland...and macomb counties.


WTF... I have no idea what to expect, ill get up at 3 if I'm not summoned out before hand...
Otherwise, Goodnight folks.


----------



## Stuffdeer

I agree. I'll be waking up at 2 to see!


----------



## lawnprolawns

Same. I'm out. 

Thanks for the advice Terrapro. I now have two B-Complex w/ Vitamin C vitamins in me. I dont know what that means, but hopefully it'll help. Maybe I should get some bottles of well water from my dad's house to drink. I do not want to be clogged with bad stuff..


----------



## 2FAST4U

Stuffdeer;897735 said:


> Urgent - winter weather message
> national weather service detroit/pontiac mi
> 938 pm est wed dec 9 2009
> 
> ...winter weather advisory expanded tonight...
> 
> .favorable conditions will exist for lake effect snowfall to
> develop off lake michigan and move east across southeast
> michigan. These bands will contain bursts of intense snowfall that
> will persist through the overnight hours. Snowfall accumulations
> in the 2 to 4 inch range are expected. The latest observations and
> forecasts suggest the bands of snow will be most concentrated in
> the i-96 to m-59 corridor from livingston and washtenaw counties
> through wayne...oakland...and macomb counties.


Maybe:laughing:..Hopefully..Checking at 3ampayup


----------



## Blues Man

michigancutter;897695 said:


> well since the last time i posted i have a half inch by me now and its comming down good. looks like maybe a salting if this keeps it up. im northern macomb/southern st. clair area. hows southern macomb looking? warren,s.c.s., clinton,chester??


Southern Macomb 9mile Gratiot area all is clear at this time 10pm.


----------



## esshakim

All clear in southfield wouldn't mind knowing how the west bloomfield area is looking


----------



## michigancutter

my half of inch has blown away!! wtf. now i have nothing by me except on grassy areas. we will see at 3:00 if there is any. see you guys tonight


----------



## Loaderpusher

michigancutter;897695 said:


> well since the last time i posted i have a half inch by me now and its comming down good. looks like maybe a salting if this keeps it up. im northern macomb/southern st. clair area. hows southern macomb looking? warren,s.c.s., clinton,chester??





michigancutter;897907 said:


> my half of inch has blown away!! wtf. now i have nothing by me except on grassy areas. we will see at 3:00 if there is any. see you guys tonight


I'm sorry, but thats funny. :laughing:


----------



## M&S Property

Has been snowing for the past three hours but the wind is just blowing it away. I sure wish that I could fall asleep and stop worrying about snow.


----------



## GreenAcresFert

TheXpress2002;897505 said:


> Looking at my cams in AA it looks like it is beginning to stick out there.


What site do you go to for the cams?


----------



## Loaderpusher

GreenAcresFert;898066 said:


> What site do you go to for the cams?


http://www.trafficland.com/city/DET/index.html

http://www.oeinstitute.org/web-cam.html


----------



## CrewKut

Another one here.

Dan


----------



## Joeslawncare

Not even a flurry in downriver area! This sux:realmad:


----------



## Five Star Lawn Care LLC

Loaderpusher;898084 said:


> http://www.trafficland.com/city/DET/index.html
> 
> http://www.oeinstitute.org/web-cam.html


I know your dad will never do it.....but i wish he would sell salt out of the westland location....it would work out so well

how did you guys fair over the summer?


----------



## grassmaster06

weather people said 1-3in ,with all this wind maybe 1-3mm.this weather sucks snow then rain 45 degrees now it's 22 and 35+ winds


----------



## 24v6spd

Any snow ammounts out of Macomb county?


----------



## firelwn82

Havent gone to bed yet. Laid in bed for 2 flippin hours. This Fiance of mine is a friggen bed HOG and only weighs 115 pounds for god sake... :laughing: Snow is coming in squals here,"northern Oakland" Roads are slick as all hell. We have about 1.5 inch - 2 inches depending on what side of the wind your standing on.
Had a call with one of those city people who just moved up here put his brand new 2 wheel drive truck into a tree.... On a straight away none the less..... " I bought this truck just so this wouldn't happen", his words not mine. 
Going to bed hopefully and be up at 5. Be safe all


----------



## JR Snow Removal

blowin an snowin here


----------



## asps4u

Still coming down good here in Commerce Twp. Looks like I'll be up in an hour or so to head out to do site checks. So far, a lot of drifting, real light and fluffy. My driveway is measuring 2-4 inches with drifts, so we'll see what happens. The wind seems to have died down a lot here, but still blowing around 15-20 mph


----------



## terrapro

I am at an easy 3" so I am off. Good Luck Guys.


----------



## lawnprolawns

Hm not down here in Northville. Got maybe 1/2".. hopefully salt will burn it off. Storm is slowing down now, and by the looks of the radar, stuff is getting pulled north a bit. 



?????? lol


----------



## michigancutter

update in northern Macomb/southern st. clair. counties, have a good dusting around here but most is blowing on to grassy areas. Going to go do a site sheck and see what happenes. Hows south macomb look?


----------



## Leisure Time LC

Nothing here in Westland, Well maybe a skiff


----------



## Loaderpusher

Five Star Lawn Care LLC;898133 said:


> I know your dad will never do it.....but i wish he would sell salt out of the westland location....it would work out so well
> 
> how did you guys fair over the summer?


Yeah i dont think we will be selling salt out of the westland location any time soon. We have plenty down at Taylor if you want to come visit, always have fresh coffee .

As far as this summer, definitely could of been better, but the doors are still open so that is always a good thing. Seems like a lot of people are more optimistic about next year than this time last year. So we will see what happens. How did things go for you?


----------



## bigjeeping

Ypsi and A2 justified a salting.. barely.


----------



## 2FAST4U

just some 1/2" drifts :laughing: here in chesterfield WTF


----------



## Tscape

bigjeeping;898175 said:


> Ypsi and A2 justified a salting.. barely.


I've been out since midnight and that is all I have to show for it too. Where's my pillow?


----------



## smoore45

Not a damn thing on the south side of town....so that was fun getting three nights of crappy sleep to do absolutely nothing! :realmad:

Moving on, Xpress, whats the story for next week?


----------



## NordleJanker

Woke up @ 2:30, Then @ 4:00........ Drove around looking at a dusting out here in Livingston County. While watching people plow all the commercial sites I began to feel a deep sense of guilt for my lonley gas station account. I mentally broke down and decided to plow my 2" trigger gas station for free. My cravings have been relieved and my resi's ignored. Now where the hell is the real snow I want to play xysport


----------



## michigancutter

just got back from salting 3 lots in mt. clemens area but nothing else going on. Lost 50 gallons of liquid pulled off sidewalk hose from pump and started shooting everywhere. lesson learned will have to somehow lock coupling to pump. This really sucks having no pushes in before x-mas. next month will be tough with no income coming in. hope somthing changes soon. will time for some modern warfare 2 for the day.lol


----------



## Mark Oomkes

6-8" now, most of that just since 5 AM.


----------



## Matson Snow

Mark Oomkes;898231 said:


> 6-8" now, most of that just since 5 AM.


Bragger.....:laughing:


----------



## lawnprolawns

Mark, cant say I'd really want to be in your place right now. That's a lot of snow!

I didn't have any luck salting anything south of 5 Mile, even south of 6 Mile was iffy. East of Haggerty was light but still got salt. Also plowed some drifts and what have you. 

I'm wondering where the 1-3" I was reading about went... oh well. I did see Eric (Five Star) while out in Livonia, what a treat.. lol. 

I'm going to bed.


----------



## Matson Snow

Mark Oomkes;898231 said:


> 6-8" now, most of that just since 5 AM.


Good Luck to you Mark...If you need any Help let me know..I will gladly come over there and lend a hand...:salute:


----------



## JR Snow Removal

I'm kinda glad we didn't get a whole lot. First account I went to got it half way plowed and blew a hose on the blade! So that makes 2 blown hoses on that blade before we even had a good event. Thankfully the bugs are being worked out now.


----------



## M&S Property

JR Snow Removal;898256 said:


> I'm kinda glad we didn't get a whole lot. First account I went to got it half way plowed and blew a hose on the blade! So that makes 2 blown hoses on that blade before we even had a good event. Thankfully the bugs are being worked out now.


Maybe with your luck you should just replace the rest of them...


----------



## CJSLAWNSERVICE

Attn::: Garden city plowers..... I have a lead for a apartment complex in the merriman/ford rd areas. Approx 60 spaces, rds and walks......PM for details ASAP



Taken care of now....


----------



## terrapro

Well just got back, plowed everything. I did notice the further east I went the less snow there was. I got back here to Howell its still snowing and ended up with another inch since I left.



NordleJanker;898220 said:


> Woke up @ 2:30, Then @ 4:00........ Drove around looking at a dusting out here in Livingston County. While watching people plow all the commercial sites I began to feel a deep sense of guilt for my lonley gas station account. I mentally broke down and decided to plow my 2" trigger gas station for free. My cravings have been relieved and my resi's ignored. Now where the hell is the real snow I want to play xysport


NordleJanker where in Livingston County are you and what gas station do you do? PM me your number I might be able to get you a couple leads.


----------



## brookline

Alright I am losing my mind with boredom.. How the heck does everything keep missing the downriver/south of detroit area? Not even a salting yet, let alone getting try try out my plow.... Any thoughts Express?:realmad::crying:


----------



## Cory58

Brookline I feel your pain I just upgraded one of my trucks with a 9.5 xtreme v and most of my work is downriver and like you said not even a salting event yet.


----------



## Leisure Time LC

Just got back from Squirting my lots.... Time for some sleep


----------



## JR Snow Removal

M&S Property;898274 said:


> Maybe with your luck you should just replace the rest of them...


They all looked fine and still blew so I'm getting enough to replace all of them and just going to keep them on me so next time I don't have to drive back and get the other truck.


----------



## asps4u

Plowed everything this morning. Some resi's were hit and miss with the drifting, but the commercials all had a couple inches and even more in some areas with the heavy drifting. Nice change from the slush we had yesterday! Saw one guy try to bust through one of his frozen piles from yesterday, he rammed it full speed and it didn't move.  I thought he was going to blast the plow right through his grille.  Needless to say, he's off to get some repairs done, and I'm sure a visit to his chiropractor


----------



## Luther

Mark Oomkes;898231 said:


> 6-8" now, most of that just since 5 AM.


I feel for you Mark. That much lake effect has got to be frustrating and getting old quick. Maybe you could consider Matsons offer.....I know he's chomping at the bit to plow.


----------



## Matson Snow

TCLA;898385 said:


> I feel for you Mark. That much lake effect has got to be frustrating and getting old quick. Maybe you could consider Matsons offer.....I know he's chomping at the bit to plow.


You bet your ASS im chomping at the bit.....To cold for concrete work..


----------



## ChaseCreekSnow

Ahhh!!! Did I miss anything? A full nights sleep! I got up at 3 only to see a tiny dusting on my driveway...I went back to bed knowing my wayne area accounts probably got nothing. Up here in farmington hills, just a bit of dust on drives...where did the 1-3" go?.....oh yeah, its in my neighbors yard This sucks, my plow is collecting cobwebs.


----------



## Stuffdeer

Loaderpusher;898166 said:


> Yeah i dont think we will be selling salt out of the westland location any time soon. We have plenty down at Taylor if you want to come visit, always have fresh coffee .
> 
> As far as this summer, definitely could of been better, but the doors are still open so that is always a good thing. Seems like a lot of people are more optimistic about next year than this time last year. So we will see what happens. How did things go for you?


Hey, where is your location? I'm just over in Southgate. Always looking for networking!


----------



## brookline

Make that a big X2 here also Loaderpusher.. Carefree Lawn center is killing me on bagged salt.


----------



## smoore45

Loaderpusher;898166 said:


> Yeah i dont think we will be selling salt out of the westland location any time soon. We have plenty down at Taylor if you want to come visit, always have fresh coffee .
> 
> As far as this summer, definitely could of been better, but the doors are still open so that is always a good thing. Seems like a lot of people are more optimistic about next year than this time last year. So we will see what happens. How did things go for you?


X2 on that Loaderpusher, I am located in Flat Rock. I take it your family owns some sort of landscape supply company. Which one is it? I still don't have a dedicated place to buy salt.

Haha, it was X2 when I started typing, but now its X3!!


----------



## flykelley

ChaseCreekSnow;898521 said:


> Ahhh!!! Did I miss anything? A full nights sleep! I got up at 3 only to see a tiny dusting on my driveway...I went back to bed knowing my wayne area accounts probably got nothing. Up here in farmington hills, just a bit of dust on drives...where did the 1-3" go?.....oh yeah, its in my neighbors yard This sucks, my plow is collecting cobwebs.


We got a solid 2 inchs here in Waterford, was up pushing at 3am. Its cold as hell out today, wind is wicked.

Mike


----------



## lawnprolawns

Ha.. I was sleeping and had a dream that I woke up late, snow was everywhere, and I was in deep doo-doo. Then I awoke to find well.. just about nothing on the ground.

Up until about 10:00 NOAA was calling for 1-2 today and 1-2 tonight, and now there's just a 30% chance of light snow showers. Weather Underground and others are calling for the same. A good nights sleep would be nice.

Got the new salt setup nice and salty this morning, worked pretty well. Buyers/Salt Dogg electric under-tailgate.


----------



## eatonpaving

CJSLAWNSERVICE;898279 said:


> Attn::: Garden city plowers..... I have a lead for a apartment complex in the merriman/ford rd areas. Approx 60 spaces, rds and walks......PM for details ASAP
> 
> Taken care of now....


pm sent.............


----------



## CJSLAWNSERVICE

lawnprolawns;898762 said:


> Ha.. I was sleeping and had a dream that I woke up late, snow was everywhere, and I was in deep doo-doo. Then I awoke to find well.. just about nothing on the ground.
> 
> Up until about 10:00 NOAA was calling for 1-2 today and 1-2 tonight, and now there's just a 30% chance of light snow showers. Weather Underground and others are calling for the same. A good nights sleep would be nice.
> 
> Got the new salt setup nice and salty this morning, worked pretty well. Buyers/Salt Dogg electric under-tailgate.
> View attachment 65807


nice..... however being that you own a plotter.... I would get dot#'s and name on the truck ASAP...... you don't want to get pulled over. And while you r cutting those.. remember my project?


----------



## Loaderpusher

Stuffdeer;898554 said:


> Hey, where is your location? I'm just over in Southgate. Always looking for networking!





brookline;898632 said:


> Make that a big X2 here also Loaderpusher.. Carefree Lawn center is killing me on bagged salt.


Yeah bagged salt is the only product that went up this year. Everything else came down except for that. Doesnt make a whole lot of sense.



smoore45;898637 said:


> X2 on that Loaderpusher, I am located in Flat Rock. I take it your family owns some sort of landscape supply company. Which one is it? I still don't have a dedicated place to buy salt.
> 
> Haha, it was X2 when I started typing, but now its X3!!


It is Panetta's Landscape Supply, and yes it is a family owned landscape supply. The website is panettasupply.com all our salt prices are up on the website. The number for the taylor store ( 313-291-3880) is forwarded to a cell phone my brother has with him all the time, so you are always able to get a hold of us to see if we are open. PM me if you have any questions. Hopefully I see some of you guys soon.
Bryan


----------



## Five Star Lawn Care LLC

Stuffdeer;898554 said:


> Hey, where is your location? I'm just over in Southgate. Always looking for networking!





brookline;898632 said:


> Make that a big X2 here also Loaderpusher.. Carefree Lawn center is killing me on bagged salt.





smoore45;898637 said:


> X2 on that Loaderpusher, I am located in Flat Rock. I take it your family owns some sort of landscape supply company. Which one is it? I still don't have a dedicated place to buy salt.
> 
> Haha, it was X2 when I started typing, but now its X3!!


Yes they own a landscape supply company
Panettas Landscape Supply
20200 Goddard Rd
Taylor, MI 48180
They sell anything and everything a landscape/snow removal contractor could ever need

The 2 sons run the Taylor store and Dad runs the Westland store.
There the most down to earth, honest and friendly people i have ever dealt with in this industry.

The boys grew up and there dad still lives 5 doors down from my grandma. My moms side know there family real well.

There dad helped me out alot on my road to where i am today. Weather it was business advice, making sure i was allways well taken care of, sharing old storys with me about my uncles (that i probably shouldnt have been hearing).

I would recomend anyone in that area to go and check them out...There a great company to work with.


----------



## Superior L & L

flykelley;898740 said:


> We got a solid 2 inchs here in Waterford, was up pushing at 3am. Its cold as hell out today, wind is wicked.
> 
> Mike


M-59 area got "real" snow white lake looked like it had a heavy 3". That wind was a real pita making 12" drift and bear asphalt on the same lot


----------



## Eyesell

When you click on the link for salt pricing nothing comes up. My biggest problem with Panettas is no one was there last year during storms. Always had to call, I had no time for that. Masaabs has the best price around anyway, plus someone is always in the house waiting to help you. Check them out if your in the area, ask for Jason...


----------



## JR Snow Removal

Anyone need a driveway sub you could make a killing and not leave your house http://thumb.craigslist.org/for/1501823684.html


----------



## asps4u

JR Snow Removal;898996 said:


> Anyone need a driveway sub you could make a killing and not leave your house http://thumb.craigslist.org/for/1501823684.html


Notice his flyer says "we beat any prices"  I'm going to call em and give em my resi's addresses and tell him I've got a price for $5 can he beat it. That's a long drive for $5, or less if he subs it out


----------



## Loaderpusher

Eyesell;898989 said:


> When you click on the link for salt pricing nothing comes up. My biggest problem with Panettas is no one was there last year during storms. Always had to call, I had no time for that. Masaabs has the best price around anyway, plus someone is always in the house waiting to help you. Check them out if your in the area, ask for Jason...


Last year we werent able to get as much salt as we were able to get this year, so we ran out middle of January and couldnt get anymore without paying a fortune. This year we were able to get allocated a lot more salt, so we wont have that problem again. Also, this year we have a web cam set up outside so from home we can see once the snow starts sticking and head down to open up. This is our 30th year in the landscaping and snow removal business, but it is only our second year selling salt. We learned from our mistakes last year and are improving how we do things to better serve you guys.


----------



## Loaderpusher

Eyesell;898989 said:


> _When you click on the link for salt pricing nothing comes up._ My biggest problem with Panettas is no one was there last year during storms. Always had to call, I had no time for that. Masaabs has the best price around anyway, plus someone is always in the house waiting to help you. Check them out if your in the area, ask for Jason...


For some reason that link didn't work with Internet Explorer, but it did work with Mozilla. Thanks for pointing that out, I didn't know about that till now. We just got it fixed so it now works with both.


----------



## Eyesell

Loaderpusher, glad to hear your vamping up, we'll be over to check ya out.

Thank You


----------



## irlandscaper

JR Snow Removal;898996 said:


> Anyone need a driveway sub you could make a killing and not leave your house http://thumb.craigslist.org/for/1501823684.html


Thats it, Lance your fired. This guy is way cheaper!! LOL. J/k. I know this guy too. Old fart with nothing better to do..


----------



## flykelley

Superior L & L;898987 said:


> M-59 area got "real" snow white lake looked like it had a heavy 3". That wind was a real pita making 12" drift and bear asphalt on the same lot


Hi Paul, yes the wind was a pain today, made it real cold. Hoping it will die down tonight.

Mike


----------



## 2FAST4U

Well boys no snow here so headed up to the U.P. for the last weekend of muzzleloading and about a foot of fluffy snow that fell to day!!! every one have a safe weekend and i'll try and bring back some of that snow for us next week>>>


----------



## 24v6spd

2FAST4U;899785 said:


> Well boys no snow here so headed up to the U.P. for the last weekend of muzzleloading and about a foot of fluffy snow that fell to day!!! every one have a safe weekend and i'll try and bring back some of that snow for us next week>>>


Should be a great weekend for it. Good luck and don't forget to post pictures if you get that elusive buck.


----------



## bigjeeping

Stuffdeer;898554 said:


> Hey, where is your location? I'm just over in Southgate. Always looking for networking!


Stuffdeer- did I sell you a trailer in 06?? I havent seen your name around lately


----------



## magnatrac

Anyone else have snow this morning? I took my dog out at 5:30 and had bare sidewalks still. Now there is almost an inch of fluffy snow !!! The rardar is down for service when I tried to check it. Channel 7 says nothing. Oh well off to atleast check on my lots here in town.


, shaun


----------



## Luther

No snow here this morning.....did find 1/2" of salt on the condo driveways across the street from my house though. The company that services this place will go unnamed.









Now, no one is perfect.....but when you send 5 amigos to hand shovel 6 driveways have them apply the chems *BY HAND* on a place this small. They have enough labor to easily to this. The ****** then comes by after the shoveling and obliterates the driveways and road with his v-box.

This has been going on over there for years. What a joke. 

I spoke to the owner last year and pointed out to him their salt that lands 20-25' in my front yard when they salt the road. Said it wouldn't happen again.....right.:realmad:


----------



## Jays Green Daze

Anybody know where I can buy 80# bagged salt with net 30 or net 60 terms?


----------



## Allor Outdoor

Jays Green Daze;900157 said:


> Anybody know where I can buy 80# bagged salt with net 30 or net 60 terms?


from the looks of it, you can get 80lbs of salt for free at the site next to Jims (TCLA) house. Grab a shovel and a few garbage bags and you'll have all the salt you can handle


----------



## Luther

Allor Outdoor;900188 said:


> from the looks of it, you can get 80lbs of salt for free at the site next to Jims (TCLA) house. Grab a shovel and a few garbage bags and you'll have all the salt you can handle


I'll even plow it in a nice pile for you to make it easy.


----------



## smoore45

TCLA;900148 said:


> No snow here this morning.....did find 1/2" of salt on the condo driveways across the street from my house though. The company that services this place will go unnamed.


Ha, I do like how the salt appears to have been poured on the ground with a bucket and then kicked to spread out!


----------



## slfairless

TCLA;900148 said:


> No snow here this morning.....did find 1/2" of salt on the condo driveways across the street from my house though. The company that services this place will go unnamed.


Wow, now there is some excellent work


----------



## sefh

Looks to me someone got lazy.


----------



## procut

I'd say they got their monies worth.


----------



## magnatrac

Well everyone here in ortonville had to go out this morning. That is everyone but the county.We salted all of the commercials and scraped the ones that don't get salt. South of here 5 miles there in no snow. I headed over to the orion/oxford are to check on stuff and all of the roads were solid ice. I didn't plan on playing in the snow today ,but I won't complain about working either !!!


, shaun


----------



## cuttingedge13

No, you guys got it all wrong. That's the "seasonal" snow removal package. Apply enough salt on the first application to last the whole year!! (If we get a lot of snow this year it may need a little touch-up late February)


----------



## asps4u

cuttingedge13;900377 said:


> No, you guys got it all wrong. That's the "seasonal" snow removal package. Apply enough salt on the first application to last the whole year!! (If we get a lot of snow this year it may need a little touch-up late February)


It appears as though that's there thought process  What a waste! Either they're not making money on salt, or that account is over paying, but that's crazy!


----------



## Superior L & L

Mike (lawnPro). You better start using a push spreader for that condo or Jim's going to take that account from ya.


----------



## lawnprolawns

Paul, I was just having fun with the new dump truck and tailgate spreader.. couldn't see real well though, think I got a little too much salt down? :laughing::laughing:


----------



## WMHLC

Another push for us. I think that makes 7-8, I would have to double check. Almost time to bring in the loaders. Windrows are almost 30inch high.


----------



## Superior L & L

WMHLC;900518 said:


> Windrows are almost 30inch high.



Didnt windrowing go out with the eightys :laughing:


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Allor Outdoor;900188 said:


> from the looks of it, you can get 80lbs of salt for free at the site next to Jims (TCLA) house. Grab a shovel and a few garbage bags and you'll have all the salt you can handle





TCLA;900194 said:


> I'll even plow it in a nice pile for you to make it easy.


:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## lawnprolawns

TCLA;900194 said:


> I'll even plow it in a nice pile for you to make it easy.


You plow? For all I know, you go visit Mark in Florida from Nov. 15 - April 15 :waving:


----------



## cretebaby

TCLA;900148 said:


> No snow here this morning.....did find 1/2" of salt on the condo driveways across the street from my house though. The company that services this place will go unnamed.
> 
> Now, no one is perfect.....but when you send 5 amigos to hand shovel 6 driveways have them apply the chems *BY HAND* on a place this small. They have enough labor to easily to this. The ****** then comes by after the shoveling and obliterates the driveways and road with his v-box.
> 
> This has been going on over there for years. What a joke.
> 
> I spoke to the owner last year and pointed out to him their salt that lands 20-25' in my front yard when they salt the road. Said it wouldn't happen again.....right.:realmad:


I think I could shake it out of a loader bucket thinner than that.


----------



## Luther

lawnprolawns;900617 said:


> You plow?


As long as you keep leaving snail trails on my sites I will continue to plow behind you.......


----------



## Luther

cretebaby;900634 said:


> I think I could shake it out of a loader bucket thinner than that.


Sweet.....Crete is in the house! :salute:


----------



## lawnprolawns

TCLA;900645 said:


> As long as you keep leaving snail trails on my sites I will continue to plow behind you.......


That's a dang lie.. don't you remember saying this on my profile page? Lol



TCLA;900645 said:


> lawnprolawns, you get high marks for your detail plowing on the schoolcraft sites this morning! Thanks for doing such a great job my man!!


----------



## cretebaby

TCLA;900654 said:


> Sweet.....Crete is in the house! :salute:


WassssssssssssssssssssUppppppppppppppppppppppppppp


----------



## Mark Oomkes

lawnprolawns;900617 said:


> You plow? For all I know, you go visit Mark in Florida from Nov. 15 - April 15


:laughing::laughing:



cretebaby;900634 said:


> I think I could shake it out of a loader bucket thinner than that.


Besides, it's faster with a bucket.

:laughing::laughing:


----------



## Superior L & L

Mark, shouldn't you be sleeping or plowing ?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Superior L & L;900737 said:


> Mark, shouldn't you be sleeping or plowing ?


Probably. 

Was hoping the wind would die down so I could go hunting. Figure it's cold enough I wouldn't fall asleep.


----------



## lawnprolawns

I like the Avatar Mark.


----------



## Luther

Superior L & L;900737 said:


> Mark, shouldn't you be sleeping or plowing ?





Mark Oomkes;900746 said:


> Probably.


Even Superman needs to recharge his batteries.....get some rest!


----------



## lawnprolawns

la de da de da.. I'm bored. Looks like I can take the plow off the truck for a while.


----------



## Allor Outdoor

From the sounds of it, I (we) might get our first salt only event tomorrow night.
They are calling for a little bit of freezing rain...I love the "freezing rain" and "dustings".

I can't remember the time where I had 2 plows under my belt, and not a single "salt only event"


----------



## Metro Lawn

Jays Green Daze;900157 said:


> Anybody know where I can buy 80# bagged salt with net 30 or net 60 terms?


If you do snow services and should have enough money going into winter to carry yourself for 4-5 months including materials and labor needed. It is way too early to have this problem. You may want to try opening a charge account at John Deere Landscapes or something. You could put it on a credit card also.


----------



## Matson Snow

TCLA;900148 said:


> No snow here this morning.....did find 1/2" of salt on the condo driveways across the street from my house though. The company that services this place will go unnamed.
> 
> View attachment 65901
> 
> 
> Now, no one is perfect.....but when you send 5 amigos to hand shovel 6 driveways have them apply the chems *BY HAND* on a place this small. They have enough labor to easily to this. The ****** then comes by after the shoveling and obliterates the driveways and road with his v-box.
> 
> This has been going on over there for years. What a joke.
> 
> I spoke to the owner last year and pointed out to him their salt that lands 20-25' in my front yard when they salt the road. Said it wouldn't happen again.....right.:realmad:
> 
> View attachment 65903


Come-on...Name Them. They need to be called out...


----------



## Matson Snow

That is such a Waste of Materal and Money....payup


----------



## lawnprolawns

Matson Snow;900948 said:


> Come-on...Name Them. They need to be called out...


I was kind of thinking the same thing.. that's just terrible. They asked for it.


----------



## Luther

Matson Snow;900948 said:


> Come-on...Name Them. They need to be called out...


I can't do that......they are a well know and respected company.....I don't want to be a marked man.

I find stupid stuff that we do too. No one can be perfect all the time.

I just wish they would get it right for my neighbors sake. They bich about their workmanship and it's been going on for years. They want us to do their snow but I keep denying them. I don't work for neighbors or friends. I will do free things for them, but I won't work for them.


----------



## asps4u

TCLA;901014 said:


> I can't do that......they are a well know and respected company.....I don't want to be a marked man.
> 
> I find stupid stuff that we do too. No one can be perfect all the time.
> 
> I just wish they would get it right for my neighbors sake. They bich about their workmanship and it's been going on for years. They want us to do their snow but I keep denying them. I don't work for neighbors or friends. I will do free things for them, but I won't work for them.


Maybe you should refer them to someone from plowsite that's in your area.


----------



## Leisure Time LC

It was not me, but thanks for the compliment


----------



## Matson Snow

TCLA;901014 said:


> I can't do that......they are a well know and respected company.....I don't want to be a marked man.
> 
> I find stupid stuff that we do too. No one can be perfect all the time.
> 
> I just wish they would get it right for my neighbors sake. They bich about their workmanship and it's been going on for years. They want us to do their snow but I keep denying them. I don't work for neighbors or friends. I will do free things for them, but I won't work for them.


I hear you...Gotta keep the peace...


----------



## Superior L & L

TCLA;901014 said:


> No one can be perfect all the time.


Speak for yourself wesport


----------



## lawnprolawns

Superior L & L;901121 said:


> Speak for yourself wesport


I dont know about that Paul, Picasso says you're not perfect


----------



## terrapro

lawnprolawns;901138 said:


> I dont know about that Paul, Picasso says you're not perfect


Shhh, I thought we all agreed to the terms of the SE MI thread.

So I was invading your guys turf today down on Woodward and 9mile today in Ferndale doing this...

Before









After


----------



## Jays Green Daze

Metro Lawn;900911 said:


> If you do snow services and should have enough money going into winter to carry yourself for 4-5 months including materials and labor needed. It is way too early to have this problem. You may want to try opening a charge account at John Deere Landscapes or something. You could put it on a credit card also.


I was simply inquiring for the future because in the event of running out of cash supply at the end of February I did not want to be scrambling to open an account is all. Plus I imagine if you tried to open an account that late in the year it may raise some eyebrows as to why I waited so long. Just trying to be prepared is all....just in case. Thanks for the advice on JDL, I appreciate it.


----------



## Luther

magnatrac;901584 said:


> Iowa, clearly still nothing to do since 1846 :laughing:
> 
> Sorry but your trolling the S.E.michigan thread , it must be a slow day !!!
> 
> , shaun


Not true, I think Iowa has had more snow than Grand Rapids so far.

You should be honored he's here........cretebaby is MORE than welcome to spend a little time in our respite.

It's not like he's from Ohio................


----------



## Mark Oomkes

TCLA;901913 said:


> Not true, I think Iowa has had more snow than Grand Rapids so far.
> 
> Doubt it, we're at 20" give or take.
> 
> This is starting to feel like the last 3 years. Don't know what day it is, where I am, who I am, what my wife and kids look like. Can't remember when my last full night of sleep was, either.
> 
> You should be honored he's here........cretebaby is MORE than welcome to spend a little time in our respite.
> 
> *It's not like he's from Ohio................*


Ouch :laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## Superior L & L

Mark Oomkes;901950 said:


> This is starting to feel like the last 3 years. Don't know what day it is, where I am, who I am, what my wife and kids look like. Can't remember when my last full night of sleep was, either.
> :


Let me help:
Its Saturday
Your in GR
Your name is Mark
Dont worry about the wife, I take care of her till spring 
Oh and go get some sleep!


----------



## Matson Snow

TCLA;901913 said:


> Not true, I think Iowa has had more snow than Grand Rapids so far.
> 
> You should be honored he's here........cretebaby is MORE than welcome to spend a little time in our respite.
> 
> It's not like he's from Ohio................


He is always WELCOME....Untill him and that Mark O start stiring up TROUBLE..


----------



## bigjeeping

Need a reason to go to Ohio? Here's an offer you can't pass up...

http://toledo.craigslist.org/cto/1506285836.html


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Matson Snow;902074 said:


> He is always WELCOME....Untill him and that Mark O start stiring up TROUBLE..


Whaaaaaaaaaaaaaat?????????????

Me???????????????????????

Scott?????????????????????

Stir up trouble??????????????

I'm deeply offended by that accusation.

:laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Superior L & L;901989 said:


> Let me help:
> Its Saturday
> Your in GR
> Your name is Mark
> Dont worry about the wife, I take care of her till spring
> Oh and go get some sleep!


Sweet.

Actually I was hoping to get out hunting this AM, despite being butt cold. Figure the storms are past, it will be warming up so they must be moving again. Actually saw 5 about a mile from my house.

Had a nice sized 6 point cross my drive Thursday night when I was leaving for plowing. Been seeing his tracks, never saw him until then. :realmad:


----------



## magnatrac

Hmmm... I didn't know they offered a plow prep package on the 89 civic !!!


----------



## procut

bigjeeping;902108 said:


> Need a reason to go to Ohio? Here's an offer you can't pass up...
> 
> http://toledo.craigslist.org/cto/1506285836.html


Hah, yes I'm on my way to Ohio, cash in hand; I could use another back up truck, err, well car.

That thing is hillarious, though; it would almost be worth buying for a conversation peice.


----------



## Glockshot73!

bigjeeping;899888 said:


> Stuffdeer- did I sell you a trailer in 06?? I havent seen your name around lately


No, you sold that trailer to me.

Chris


----------



## cretebaby

Wow Mark, do posts disappear from every thread you are in?


----------



## bigjeeping

Dodgetruckman731;902504 said:


> No, you sold that trailer to me.
> 
> Chris


 Do you still have it? That was a nice trailer.. I really liked that latching mechanism on it.

On another note..... grabbed one of these at Lowes today.. didn't want to be the only without one. No this pic was not taken in 04


----------



## grassmaster06

bigjeeping;902824 said:


> Do you still have it? That was a nice trailer.. I really liked that latching mechanism on it.
> 
> On another note..... grabbed one of these at Lowes today.. didn't want to be the only without one. No this pic was not taken in 04


good job! burn those signs:yow!::yow!:


----------



## Mark Oomkes

cretebaby;902632 said:


> Wow Mark, do posts disappear from every thread you are in?


Yeah, it's those moderators--Charles and MJD--they keep trolling me. :laughing::laughing:


----------



## ACutAboveLLC

Salting event sunday morning?


----------



## groundbreakers

wow this forum never gets old ...


----------



## eatonpaving

ACutAboveLLC;903285 said:


> Salting event sunday morning?


it would be nice, my driveway temp is 31 degrees.


----------



## M&S Property

There was snow on pavement about an hour ago no it has all melted so I don't think we will be salting in the morning....but I will wake up and check never know.


----------



## ACutAboveLLC

M&S Property;903403 said:


> There was snow on pavement about an hour ago no it has all melted so I don't think we will be salting in the morning....but I will wake up and check never know.


well i just ran up to the gas station county is out salting! neigborhood is icy too
well see in the am


----------



## Five Star Lawn Care LLC

M&S Property;903403 said:


> There was snow on pavement about an hour ago no it has all melted so I don't think we will be salting in the morning....but I will wake up and check never know.


I know im losing out on money by not going after accounts that require sunday service...but it sure is nice to have one night a week were i can just not wake up in the middle of the night to check things....unless its a 5+" then i treat it like anyother night.

Sunday is my day of rest...Five Star Consulting Services will be closed tonight...will Re-Open again at Midnight....LOL i love hearing from everyone during the storms. Makes me feel all warm inside:bluebounc:bluebounc


----------



## M&S Property

Five Star Lawn Care LLC;903419 said:


> I know im losing out on money by not going after accounts that require sunday service...but it sure is nice to have one night a week were i can just not wake up in the middle of the night to check things....unless its a 5+" then i treat it like anyother night.
> 
> Sunday is my day of rest...Five Star Consulting Services will be closed tonight...will Re-Open again at Midnight....LOL i love hearing from everyone during the storms. Makes me feel all warm inside:bluebounc:bluebounc


I wish that we could say the same but we are ready seven days a week...


----------



## Five Star Lawn Care LLC

M&S Property;903423 said:


> I wish that we could say the same but we are ready seven days a week...


Were ready....i guess it all just depends on the weather conditions....if i knew sunday temps were going to be below freezing and sunday night temps were even colder than we would go out....or if the wind was predicted to kick up on sunday, then i would go out.
but since the temps are forcasted to get above freezing i will sit this one out....

all of my work is office, medical centers, and light insustrial. We dont deal with retail, restraunts, churchs, or anything that requires more than a general 6:30am - 6:30 pm service windows. This way i can give the crews at least a few hours off each storm so i dont over work them....although any storm over 6" durring the evening they will continue to work through. This is just how i set up my operation...With the changing in the climate of the industry im sure i will be forced to change as well, but for now this works perfect for us.


----------



## Loaderpusher

just drove from 6 mile and haggerty to taylor and back, roads were pretty slick in livonia/northville. 275 south of 96 there was nothing all the way to taylor.


----------



## Moonlighter

I got up to check conditions and we got sleet to freezing rain to rain mix right now looks like it's all going to wash away again, O well guess it's back to bed.


----------



## Superior L & L

Slickady dickady in new Hudson !


----------



## smoore45

It was slick down my way, but it just started to be all rain and is melting away...


----------



## Allor Outdoor

Salted all if our lots. Some areas were pretty bad esp north of 696


----------



## Luther

Allor Outdoor;903530 said:


> Salted all if our lots. Some areas were pretty bad esp north of 696


Good call. We are too.

As time goes on here the rain is actually making the conditions worse. What was just wet a few hours ago is getting nice and icy. The rain isn't melting this off as one might think. Temps are still at or just above 32.


----------



## Luther

TCLA;900148 said:


> View attachment 65901
> 
> 
> View attachment 65903


For those of you that recall these pics, no one swept this up...looked the same last night....horrible and over-salted.

Right now a thick coating of ice/slush living proud on 1/4-1/2" of salt right now!

Think again for those of you who are expecting this to go away quickly......


----------



## GimmeSnow!!

Anyone know what's it's looking like downtown??


----------



## Luther

GimmeSnow!!;903589 said:


> Anyone know what's it's looking like downtown??


Downtown Detroit?


----------



## GimmeSnow!!

Yeah downtown Detroit


----------



## Luther

Was fine earlier and temps were 34-36.....may still be fine.

I'll have another visual on that area soon....will post once I do.

I will also post where to send the site inspection charge. I need to build up my retirement fund.


----------



## Matson Snow

TCLA;903620 said:


> Was fine earlier and temps were 34-36.....may still be fine.
> 
> I'll have another visual on that area soon....will post once I do.
> 
> I will also post where to send the site inspection charge. I need to build up my retirement fund.


Aren't you past retirement age....:laughing::waving:


----------



## GimmeSnow!!

nice, check's in the mail. Thanks TCLA


----------



## Luther

GimmeSnow!!;903599 said:


> Yeah downtown Detroit


Conditions have changed.....they're icy/slushy right now.


----------



## Luther

Matson Snow;903638 said:


> Aren't you past retirement age....:laughing::waving:


Hey now, you're no spring chicken..............your spot @ Greenfield Village is right next to mine.


----------



## Luther

What's up Express?

This is some stubborn crap.


----------



## Matson Snow

TCLA;903650 said:


> Hey now, you're no spring chicken..............your spot @ Greenfield Village is right next to mine.


:laughing::laughing:.....


----------



## terrapro

I wish my per-request sites would just call already so I can get this stuff dealt with.


----------



## Matson Snow

Just wet down this way....But then again it does not snow south of 8 mile...Anybody wanna buy an XLS..Brand New..:laughing::laughing:..Just Kidding


----------



## Matson Snow

:


Matson Snow;903670 said:


> Just wet down this way....But then again it does not snow south of 8 mile...Anybody wanna buy an XLS..Brand New..:laughing::laughing:..Just Kidding


PLUS..I will throw in the TCLA magnets for NO EXTRA charge...:laughing:


----------



## Luther

The conditions I'm seeing are not far from an ice storm.


----------



## Matson Snow

TCLA;903693 said:


> The conditions I'm seeing are not far from an ice storm.


The temps. im seeing are right on that line...


----------



## TheXpress2002

Salted all of my opens this morning.


----------



## P&M Landscaping

Hey X-Press, we going to be plowing at all this week?


----------



## TheXpress2002

P&M Landscaping;903711 said:


> Hey X-Press, we going to be plowing at all this week?


Next opportunity will come late week either Friday night or Saturday. The flow has changed and instead of the storms coming from Texas they will be clipper type storms coming directly from the west.


----------



## P&M Landscaping

I see, do you think we'll see anything coming from the one thats pounding the west?


----------



## ACutAboveLLC

Just getting in!
Salted JUST my sunday opens...
Was reallly slick out there but is starting to rise above 32


----------



## leepotter

I just want some real accumulation in he flint area :crying:...this dusting crap is for the birds.


----------



## Superior L & L

leepotter;903813 said:


> I just want some real accumulation in he flint area :crying:...this dusting crap is for the birds.


I'll take salts all day ! Great $$$$ and way less headaches/workers


----------



## Allor Outdoor

Superior L & L;903838 said:


> I'll take salts all day ! Great $$$$ and way less headaches/workers


Couldn't agree more Paul!!
Salt = way more profit


----------



## smoore45

TheXpress2002;903717 said:


> Next opportunity will come late week either Friday night or Saturday. The flow has changed and instead of the storms coming from Texas they will be clipper type storms coming directly from the west.


Good, those are the type of storms the news doesn't hype up, but they manage to drop 6"+ a lot of the time.


----------



## procut

Superior L & L;903838 said:


> I'll take salts all day ! Great $$$$ and way less headaches/workers


Exactly, it's soooooo much easier to just salt.


----------



## Leisure Time LC

procut;903904 said:


> Exactly, it's soooooo much easier to just salt.


I agree 100%... I would rather salt then plow, less man hours and not hard on trucks


----------



## asps4u

I can't believe how many people have not figured out that it's going to snow in Michigan this winter. Two people called for bids yesterday and than 2:30 this morning I get an e-mail wanting a bid!  Wonder what a PITA they'll be


----------



## ChaseCreekSnow

I was never called out, So no salt for me..
Anyone see any action down by wayne?


----------



## Leisure Time LC

ChaseCreekSnow;904011 said:


> I was never called out, So no salt for me..
> Anyone see any action down by wayne?


I am in Westland and nothing here, just wet roads


----------



## ChaseCreekSnow

It seems the weather kinda likes to skip over that area down there and down river as well. My girlfriend is from trenton and it always seems to be snowy up here but not as much down there. 
I sure would like to get some snow around farmington hills/orchard lake/wabeek area...Any of you guys on the west side of the state can send some of that snow over here!!!


----------



## 2FAST4U

Back from the GREAT WHITE NORTH about 1'&1/2 up by the SOO!!!! the guys up there are all ready sick of it guess that all came between last tuesday and friday. they were just finishing clean ups at noon on friday when I got there. on another note its such good place up there all the parking lots are plowed and very few salted why cant people down here learn to deal with winter that way? the store I stopped at the get beer had about 2" of packed snow on it, if that was down here there would be so may car cash's and slip and fall suits that it wouldn't be funny!!


----------



## smoore45

2FAST4U;904688 said:


> Back from the GREAT WHITE NORTH about 1'&1/2 up by the SOO!!!!


Nice! I'm gonna try to sneak up that way next weekend and try out the new sled! I totally agree with you about the parking lots by the way. However, the pansies down here are the reason we get to make some $$$... payup


----------



## Leisure Time LC

Anyone getting up and going out in the morning?


----------



## magnatrac

Leisure Time LC;905098 said:


> Anyone getting up and going out in the morning?


 I plan on going out to atleast check on the lots I didn't touch today. I know they didn't melt all the way today plus the refreeze tonight. I would have loved to hit them when I was out this morning ,but I'm sure there would be some questions since they were not open today. Three salting/minor pushes so far up here in ortonville( thurs. ,fri. ,today) so I am ready for some snow!!!

, shaun


----------



## Glockshot73!

bigjeeping;902824 said:


> Do you still have it? That was a nice trailer.. I really liked that latching mechanism on it.


Yeah i still have it, did some work to it, ill snap some updated pics tomm.

Chris


----------



## flykelley

Hi Guys
Anybody use Liquid on this mess yesterday morning. Had about 1/2 inch of ice and sleet here in Waterford and was wondering how the liquid melted the ice we had in our area?

Mike


----------



## Superior L & L

flykelley;905561 said:


> Hi Guys
> Anybody use Liquid on this mess yesterday morning. Had about 1/2 inch of ice and sleet here in Waterford and was wondering how the liquid melted the ice we had in our area?
> 
> Mike


I saw a couple of dudes putting it down in the Waterford area. If i was a betting man i say it didnt work. Too much water on the lots and in the snow.


----------



## flykelley

Superior L & L;905589 said:


> I saw a couple of dudes putting it down in the Waterford area. If i was a betting man i say it didnt work. Too much water on the lots and in the snow.


Hi Paul
What are you doing down here in the ghetto?

Mike


----------



## Mark Oomkes

2FAST4U;904688 said:


> on another note its such good place up there all the parking lots are plowed and very few salted why cant people down here learn to deal with winter that way? the store I stopped at the get beer had about 2" of packed snow on it, if that was down here there would be so may car cash's and slip and fall suits that it wouldn't be funny!!


I've always wondered that myself. This slush is such a mess and more dangerous IMO than hardpack for driving in.


----------



## BTB

Anybody think there is any weight to this?

E

http://www.accuweather.com/regional-news-story.asp?region=midwestusnews


----------



## ChaseCreekSnow

BTB;905872 said:


> Anybody think there is any weight to this?
> 
> E
> 
> http://www.accuweather.com/regional-news-story.asp?region=midwestusnews


Man I hope so. I haven't dropped my blade once this year on either truck...I guess if you count testing, I've dropped them both once


----------



## procut

BTB;905872 said:


> Anybody think there is any weight to this?
> 
> E
> 
> http://www.accuweather.com/regional-news-story.asp?region=midwestusnews


No..............


----------



## smoore45

BTB;905872 said:


> Anybody think there is any weight to this?


Maybe a salting from the Lake Effect....


----------



## Country Oaks

I've sold some liq. brine and some salt, but the guys have been saying it isn't working well unless they have plowed the slush off first.


----------



## Superior L & L

That slop dilutes the product to much. It is going to get colder from here on out !
I just ordered 5000 gallons. So let the temps drop


----------



## Superior L & L

flykelley;905611 said:


> Hi Paul
> What are you doing down here in the ghetto?
> 
> Mike


I have I salt route that Is new Hudson,comerce, w. Bloomfield so on the way back I shoot up Dixie.


----------



## jbiggert

BTB;905872 said:


> Anybody think there is any weight to this?
> 
> E
> 
> http://www.accuweather.com/regional-news-story.asp?region=midwestusnews


Not for us snow deprived plow divers in SE MI. Hopefully we get something out of Friday Saturday that Xpress was eluding to.


----------



## Leisure Time LC

The wetter the snow is the worse liquid works. Temp also plays a huge factor.......


----------



## lawnprolawns

Superior L & L;906074 said:


> I have I salt route that Is new Hudson,comerce, w. Bloomfield so on the way back I shoot up Dixie.


Dont lie, you hold Lawn Pro near and dear to your heart and you like to be close by.


----------



## terrapro

Anyone in the area looking for a go-cart. I ended up with one and I am selling it...let me know.
http://annarbor.craigslist.org/rvs/1509741494.html


----------



## Five Star Lawn Care LLC

heres our latest try at engineering a time saving device for one of our flatbeds.

We straped a garbage can to the bulkhead, cut a hole towards the bottom, inserted a 4" toilet flange, bolted it with another 4" flange on the outside of the can. then installed a 4" elbow and threaded cap. the whole assembly rotates 360 for dispensing. so you have it in the up position and take off the cap...then rotate it down and the material statrs to flow. when the speader is full you turn it back upwards and thread on the cap...and your all set

Been thinking about this for a few years just never got around to acctually doing it.

It holds about 400-500#s...takes about 30-45 sec to fill a spreader....a hell of a lot better than dealing with bags when its freezing cold.....We can just re-fill the can in our nice warm shop on one of our off days.

im taking orders if any one wants one


----------



## Scenic Lawnscape

fivestar, that is a slick idea


----------



## M&S Property

Five Star Lawn Care LLC;906206 said:


> heres our latest try at engineering a time saving device for one of our flatbeds.
> 
> We straped a garbage can to the bulkhead, cut a hole towards the bottom, inserted a 4" toilet flange, bolted it with another 4" flange on the outside of the can. then installed a 4" elbow and threaded cap. the whole assembly rotates 360 for dispensing. so you have it in the up position and take off the cap...then rotate it down and the material statrs to flow. when the speader is full you turn it back upwards and thread on the cap...and your all set
> 
> Been thinking about this for a few years just never got around to acctually doing it.
> 
> It holds about 400-500#s...takes about 30-45 sec to fill a spreader....a hell of a lot better than dealing with bags when its freezing cold.....We can just re-fill the can in our nice warm shop on one of our off days.
> 
> im taking orders if any one wants one


That is nice. Simple solution to a problem that nobody has solved until you.


----------



## asps4u

Five Star Lawn Care LLC;906206 said:


> heres our latest try at engineering a time saving device for one of our flatbeds.
> 
> We straped a garbage can to the bulkhead, cut a hole towards the bottom, inserted a 4" toilet flange, bolted it with another 4" flange on the outside of the can. then installed a 4" elbow and threaded cap. the whole assembly rotates 360 for dispensing. so you have it in the up position and take off the cap...then rotate it down and the material statrs to flow. when the speader is full you turn it back upwards and thread on the cap...and your all set
> 
> Been thinking about this for a few years just never got around to acctually doing it.
> 
> It holds about 400-500#s...takes about 30-45 sec to fill a spreader....a hell of a lot better than dealing with bags when its freezing cold.....We can just re-fill the can in our nice warm shop on one of our off days.
> 
> im taking orders if any one wants one


That's a great idea! Now can you make it work for a tailgate spreader?


----------



## Leisure Time LC

Looks good Eric


----------



## bluespruce

wow nice. simple and effective.


----------



## Luther

Nice idea Eric. Do you have the lid secured so it doesn't fly off on you?


----------



## fourspeedfish

You better get a patent on that. Nice idea


----------



## Luther

How do they tell how much product (how many bags) they use?


----------



## Matson Snow

TCLA;906314 said:


> How do they tell how much product (how many bags) they use?


I can smell the wood burning from Wixom...This idea has Jim really thinking....Nice idea by the way....:salute:


----------



## GreenAcresFert

TCLA;906314 said:


> How do they tell how much product (how many bags) they use?


Just measure how many spreaders full that they use...1 spreader=100 lbs or so. If they go out with a full trash can, you can guestimate what they used on a full route when they get back in.
BTW that is a great idea Five Star


----------



## CJSLAWNSERVICE

you could just count how many spreader fill ups it took... and I guess it would be easy to know how many bags the spreader holds.....nice idea eric!


----------



## Five Star Lawn Care LLC

TCLA;906314 said:


> How do they tell how much product (how many bags) they use?


its called skill....most of my guys can accuratly measure how much they put down to the gram.

No...most of the guys know the sites well enough to determine approxamately how much there using by eye balling it......much like writing a # ammout on a small residential fert sheet.


----------



## Five Star Lawn Care LLC

TCLA;906294 said:


> Nice idea Eric. Do you have the lid secured so it doesn't fly off on you?


as of right now the lid fit very securely....took her on the free-way @ 75mph and she was fine.


----------



## TheXpress2002

Five Star Lawn Care LLC;906419 said:


> as of right now the lid fit very securely....took her on the free-way @ 75mph and she was fine.


You need to get some patents on that thing. That right there is a true goldmine.


----------



## P&M Landscaping

TheXpress2002;906445 said:


> You need to get some patents on that thing. That right there is a true goldmine.


You think were still going to get to plow this weekend?


----------



## GreenAcresFert

I wish I could rig something like that for fert and not have it rock up. Moisture may get to the ice melt too. Might wanna get a couple big salt scoopers and throw them in the top for the "just in case" situations.


----------



## terrapro

Looking for another truck anyone have anything for sale? Would like a blade on it already but doesn't need one.


----------



## asps4u

terrapro;906468 said:


> Looking for another truck anyone have anything for sale? Would like a blade on it already but doesn't need one.


What style of truck are you looking for? I saw one in hartland for sale on m-59 with a blade on it if its what you're looking for I took down the info


----------



## flykelley

Country Oaks;906058 said:


> I've sold some liq. brine and some salt, but the guys have been saying it isn't working well unless they have plowed the slush off first.


Welcome Country Oaks to Plowsite, I see that you found the thread ok.

Regards Mike


----------



## asps4u

Hey probably a bit late, but just to let everyone know, I still have extra space, if anyone needs help in the commerce, novi surrounding areas


----------



## Five Star Lawn Care LLC

TheXpress2002;906445 said:


> You need to get some patents on that thing. That right there is a true goldmine.


nope ill pass on that one...ive seen a few guys in this industy invent thing that were twice as good as this...Invest there life savings on chasing pipe dreams.

not for me i have enough to debt and worries as it is now...i dont need any more


----------



## Five Star Lawn Care LLC

GreenAcresFert;906456 said:


> I wish I could rig something like that for fert and not have it rock up. Moisture may get to the ice melt too. Might wanna get a couple big salt scoopers and throw them in the top for the "just in case" situations.


for surely going to be an issue....im hoping that storing it inside will help keep the moisture to a minnimum....but we shall see

the salt i have in there right now was some of our old pallets (some bags as much a 4 years old) that we are going through right now...lots of clumps and moisture in them allready...had to put a sreeen over the top of the can while dumping the bags in to get rig of the stuff that wont go through the spreader


----------



## smoore45

Great idea Five Star, hope it works out.

Mount a Vibrator on the garbage can. lol


----------



## Luther

Matson Snow;906317 said:


> I can smell the wood burning from Wixom...This idea has Jim really thinking....Nice idea by the way....:salute:


The burning smell you detect is the $$ I can see being exhausted doing this on a larger scale.

From a production and cost point of view I would not instruct 30 or so sidewalk crews to empty 10-15 bags (or whatever they may hold) into the containers only to be put into the spreaders at a later time.

The walk crews load a pallet of chems on their trucks.....quick, easy. Some trucks will hold 2 pallets. When the guys first handle the bag it is opened and put directly into the spreaders ~ not into a transfer station. From my prospective this setup would require adding an unnecessary step to this process that would also cost us $$ to accomplish.

On larger sites it's very cool for one to strategically spot and stage bags here and there so the other guy(s) using the spreaders don't need to go back to the truck to reload.

Don't misunderstand me. I think it's a great idea....I really do. You most likely could do this to your truck without it really costing you much.

I'm afraid that for us it wouldn't help the bottom line ~ it would add to it.


----------



## terrapro

asps4u;906501 said:


> What style of truck are you looking for? I saw one in hartland for sale on m-59 with a blade on it if its what you're looking for I took down the info


Is that the 1ton dump with a LCC unit on the back?


----------



## Luther

For those of you with Brighton/Howell responsibilities you might want to consider going out right now.


----------



## asps4u

terrapro;907360 said:


> Is that the 1ton dump with a LCC unit on the back?


No, but I did stop and look at that one also. This one was further west also on the south side of M-59 between Pleasant Valley and Tipsico Lake Rd. It is a 93 F-250 standard cab long bed with what appears to be an 8' Western straight blade on the front. Very clean truck, inside and out, looks to be very well taken care of. He listed "$2000 worth of new parts that he recently put into it". He was asking $5000 about two weeks ago when I checked it out. I was looking at it for a backup, but don't have the extra cash laying around right now to spend on a truck that will sit. I figured it would make a great truck for someone to add to their fleet. If you, or anyone for that matter, are interested in it, PM me for his numbers. I've attached two really crappy cell phone pics that I took as it was getting dark while raining, but they at least show what it is. :waving:


----------



## Mark Oomkes

TCLA;907424 said:


> For those of you with Brighton/Howell responsibilities you might want to consider going out right now.


When the heck are you going to start giving me these updates?


----------



## snow plowman

well its snowing here in muskegon


----------



## Luther

Mark Oomkes;907438 said:


> When the heck are you going to start giving me these updates?


My DTN is showing a lot of sadness (or should I say gladness) over your area........that's about the best I can do for you from here bro. :waving:


----------



## terrapro

TCLA;907424 said:


> For those of you with Brighton/Howell responsibilities you might want to consider going out right now.


Concerning ice? I just went for a ride around town for errands and nothing was out of the ordinary.


----------



## Luther

Yes sir. Temps are falling quick with an ultra light snow falling. Servicing all of our sites from Wixom/Novi to the west. They are icing up.....we're about at a rap right now.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

TCLA;907458 said:


> My DTN is showing a lot of sadness (or should I say gladness) over your area........that's about the best I can do for you from here bro. :waving:


What a quinky-dink, mine too. payup


----------



## Country Oaks

flykelley;906583 said:


> Welcome Country Oaks to Plowsite, I see that you found the thread ok.
> 
> Regards Mike


Thanks for the invite Mike. This looks like a great forum!


----------



## Country Oaks

Five Star Lawn Care LLC;906206 said:


> heres our latest try at engineering a time saving device for one of our flatbeds.
> 
> We straped a garbage can to the bulkhead, cut a hole towards the bottom, inserted a 4" toilet flange, bolted it with another 4" flange on the outside of the can. then installed a 4" elbow and threaded cap. the whole assembly rotates 360 for dispensing. so you have it in the up position and take off the cap...then rotate it down and the material statrs to flow. when the speader is full you turn it back upwards and thread on the cap...and your all set
> 
> Been thinking about this for a few years just never got around to acctually doing it.
> 
> It holds about 400-500#s...takes about 30-45 sec to fill a spreader....a hell of a lot better than dealing with bags when its freezing cold.....We can just re-fill the can in our nice warm shop on one of our off days.
> 
> im taking orders if any one wants one


Man, that is pretty cool!


----------



## ChaseCreekSnow

Country Oaks;907570 said:


> Thanks for the invite Mike. This looks like a great forum!


Welcome! lots of great information on here, expert forecasts and something to do during the day when you are bored ! And of course, good people ( for the most part )


----------



## Do It All Do It Right

anyone have a weather report for the lansing area


----------



## AndyTblc

I need a report from the wayland caledonia area, I'm at school down in Kalamazoo where there is nothing, but the radar shows dark blue and I only have class for another 2 hours, but I can leave early if I need to


----------



## ChaseCreekSnow

Snowing really good here on 12 mile here in farmington hills...drive is coated with sleet and snow..


----------



## RobMI

Just pre-treated my busy lot. And my plow just got a brand new motor fluid and some fitings today. It decided it wanted to stop working the other night. Hopefuly this thing has had its fill of new parts for a bit hah... Also if anyone needs any help in the waterford/west bloomfield area this year, I should have some extra time.


----------



## Superior L & L

Buddy of mine is looking to pick up a used tailgate spreader. Pm with info if anyone is looking to unload one


----------



## flykelley

Superior L & L;907714 said:


> Buddy of mine is looking to pick up a used tailgate spreader. Pm with info if anyone is looking to unload one


Hi Paul
Are you doing any pre treating with liquid this year, and if so how is it working for you.

Regards Mike


----------



## Country Oaks

Superior L & L;907714 said:


> Buddy of mine is looking to pick up a used tailgate spreader. Pm with info if anyone is looking to unload one


I have a really old spreader that is in bad shape. It needs a few new parts but it is all there. It's the type you put on a 5 yard dump truck. You would need the hydraulic kit for it. I would let it go really cheap.


----------



## P&M Landscaping

Superior L & L;907714 said:


> Buddy of mine is looking to pick up a used tailgate spreader. Pm with info if anyone is looking to unload one


I know a guy looking to sell his Boss spreader. Only a year old. I think he was asking 1,300


----------



## WMHLC

Guy that buys salt from me has a 800lb buyers tailgate salter for sale. All new parts in it. If you want to know the price I will get you his number.

Stopped snowing in GR, about half to 3/4 of inch. Salted the pita people, and the rest can wait till the next snow. Now the sun is out.


----------



## Moonlighter

A little snow falling in Pontiac, nothing sticking to walks or the driveway.


----------



## asps4u

Hey just a heads up if anyone sees a Royal 6' x 12' Single axle white enclosed trailer pop up for sale cheap, let me know as mine was stolen out of my fenced lot in Redford. I'm attaching a pic to show what it looks like. :realmad:


----------



## Plow Dude

Anyone here play Modern Warfare 2 for Xbox 360? Since we are not getting any snow I have been playing a lot. Well if you do, look me up an we'll play. My ID is JMC 1975.


----------



## ChaseCreekSnow

Plow Dude;907787 said:


> Anyone here play Modern Warfare 2 for Xbox 360? Since we are not getting any snow I have been playing a lot. Well if you do, look me up an we'll play. My ID is JMC 1975.


I play it on ps3..playing it right now actually! I love this game!!


----------



## Country Oaks

Yeah, I've been known to endeavor on Modern Warfare 2 also. I like the Spas shotgun and the M16 with the scope and stopping power.


----------



## bluespruce

does any one have a old parts ice breaker... i have one i need a new gear box on and its will be a good salter... thought it would be better to check then put 500 into a new one.. thks


----------



## JR Snow Removal

ChaseCreekSnow;907839 said:


> I play it on ps3..playing it right now actually! I love this game!!


I played it on ps3 beat it in like 2 days, on easy tho great game! Any other good games for ps3 just got mine on black friday I rented ufc that was pretty good any suggestions?


----------



## Five Star Lawn Care LLC

Plow Dude;907787 said:


> Anyone here play Modern Warfare 2 for Xbox 360? Since we are not getting any snow I have been playing a lot. Well if you do, look me up an we'll play. My ID is JMC 1975.





ChaseCreekSnow;907839 said:


> I play it on ps3..playing it right now actually! I love this game!!





Country Oaks;907849 said:


> Yeah, I've been known to endeavor on Modern Warfare 2 also. I like the Spas shotgun and the M16 with the scope and stopping power.





JR Snow Removal;907891 said:


> I played it on ps3 beat it in like 2 days, on easy tho great game! Any other good games for ps3 just got mine on black friday I rented ufc that was pretty good any suggestions?


WOW...I had no idea i was surronded by video game geeks. Just Kidding

My brother inlaw and kinda, sorta stepfather Inlaw are addicted to World of Warcraft...up till like 4 am everynight


----------



## michigancutter

Plow Dude;907787 said:


> Anyone here play Modern Warfare 2 for Xbox 360? Since we are not getting any snow I have been playing a lot. Well if you do, look me up an we'll play. My ID is JMC 1975.


Im on there all the time well mostly at night after my son goes to bed.lol Ill look u up tonight. about 9:00-10:00pm


----------



## ChaseCreekSnow

You gotta do all the special ops too...thats what takes up most of the time. I cant play the game on any level above the regular..its too hard! Right now i am in the charlie ops section fighting snipers on the chernobyl nuclear plant grounds. Gotta fight guys and radiation as well.

On another note, my girlfriend (who works in northville) just called me to tell me that guys are cutting the grass and trimming right now at her work complex.......form your own opinions
on this one :laughing: Now keep in mind, this is a nice complex at 9 and haggerty..WTF? Its snowing and my drive is iced over. WTF are these guys thinking? I asked her who the company is but they left before she could see. Oh well.


----------



## michigancutter

anyone salting on the eastside or southern macomb? commming down pretty good by me in casco.


----------



## ChaseCreekSnow

Five Star Lawn Care LLC;907903 said:


> WOW...I had no idea i was surronded by video game geeks. Just Kidding
> 
> My brother inlaw and kinda, sorta stepfather Inlaw are addicted to World of Warcraft...up till like 4 am everynight


And what else is there to do right now? besides


----------



## michigancutter

ChaseCreekSnow;907913 said:


> You gotta do all the special ops too...thats what takes up most of the time. I cant play the game on any level above the regular..its too hard! Right now i am in the charlie ops section fighting snipers on the chernobyl nuclear plant grounds. Gotta fight guys and radiation as well.
> 
> On another note, my girlfriend (who works in northville) just called me to tell me that guys are cutting the grass and trimming right now at her work complex.......form your own opinions
> on this one :laughing: Now keep in mind, this is a nice complex at 9 and haggerty..WTF? Its snowing and my drive is iced over. WTF are these guys thinking? I asked her who the company is but they left before she could see. Oh well.


Cutting???????? Are you kidding me. what the hell are they cutting ice? well to each there own


----------



## asps4u

ChaseCreekSnow;907913 said:


> On another note, my girlfriend (who works in northville) just called me to tell me that guys are cutting the grass and trimming right now at her work complex.......form your own opinions
> on this one :laughing: Now keep in mind, this is a nice complex at 9 and haggerty..WTF? Its snowing and my drive is iced over. WTF are these guys thinking? I asked her who the company is but they left before she could see. Oh well.


lol mow during the day, than salt at night...nice double dip payup WTF?


----------



## ChaseCreekSnow

Any reports from down in the wayne/westland area?


----------



## Country Oaks

Ice everywhere here in northern Oakland County. I75 is basically shut down between Dixie Hwy. and Holly Rd. exit. My store in Burton reported I69 is in real bad shape with tons of accidents.
Traffic sucks right now here on Dixie Hwy. in Clarkston because of accidents.


----------



## TheXpress2002

Was bored and took a trip on the 94 corridor. From AA to Canton. Dry as a bone unless you laid salt (in this area) earlier then you now have a skating rink.


----------



## MikeLawnSnowLLC

Starting to snow good in St. Clair Shores will be salting tonight for sure!


----------



## Luther

ChaseCreekSnow;907931 said:


> Any reports from down in the wayne/westland area?


Nothing to speak of right now.....hopefully tonight Ryan.


----------



## cretebaby

TCLA;908005 said:


> Nothing to speak of right now.....hopefully tonight Ryan.


TCLA, I need to purchase some Tupperware for X-mas presents and a fella from here told me you could hook me up. Is that true?

:laughing:


----------



## ZachXSmith

Ill be on Halo 3, and Call of duty MW-2 tonight on xbox 360
Gamer tagg is ZachXSmith


----------



## RobMI

The lot I pretreted with liquid right as the flurries started has less than a half inch of snow. Minimal ice buildup under the snow. Roads here are a icy snow mix (aka traffic going 5mph).


----------



## Luther

cretebaby;908018 said:


> TCLA, I need to purchase some Tupperware for X-mas presents and a fella from here told me you could hook me up. Is that true?


May all your snows be wet, heavy and land at 3:00pm on business days only. :realmad:


----------



## terrapro

TCLA;908045 said:


> May all your snows be wet, heavy and land at 3:00pm on business days only. :realmad:


LOL, why does all his stuff get deleted!


----------



## cretebaby

TCLA;908045 said:


> May all your snows be wet, heavy and land at 3:00pm on business days only. :realmad:


Perfect


----------



## Moonlighter

Hey guys Pontiac is officially an ice rink right now, except for Woodward they salted it and it's just wet anywhere else they are going 5mph at most. It was a fun little outing watching people almost take me out. They looked like they were finally dropping some salt on Telegraph.


----------



## brookline

Does anyone happen to have a BOSS RT3 lift cylinder laying around they want to get rid of? Figured I would check here before I go spend way to much at the local shop by me.


----------



## Plow Dude

ZachXSmith;908020 said:


> Ill be on Halo 3, and Call of duty MW-2 tonight on xbox 360
> Gamer tagg is ZachXSmith


Sweet. I play Halo 3 also. I'll probably be on Modern Warfare 2 tonight with a couple of my buddies if you want to join us. Gamer tagg is JMC 1975


----------



## ChaseCreekSnow

Looks like I should have got an XBOX.. Lol. 

For anyone that salts in Farmington hills-
My drive is a skating rink at 12 and orchard lake road...Anyone who didn't salt earlier will def. have to tonight...might want to recheck your lots even if you did do a run today.

It would be nice to actually get some plowable snow around here...my cousin who plows out in the commerce/milford area has already gone out once for a full run and a partial run...He only lives 7-8 miles from here..grrrr. The next chance for snow looks to be around Saturday I think.


----------



## michigancutter

Anyone in the mt. clemens area salting tonight? Wondering how that area is? Dont want to make that drive if i dont have to. If no work tonight will be on mw2 for x box tonight. thanks guys


----------



## TheXpress2002

At the rate everyone here is stating they play Xbox nothing will be plowed or salted in SE Mich this year....lol


----------



## P&M Landscaping

TheXpress2002;908206 said:


> At the rate everyone here is stating they play Xbox nothing will be plowed or salted in SE Mich this year....lol


That is if we ever get snow!


----------



## Blues Man

michigancutter;908179 said:


> Anyone in the mt. clemens area salting tonight? Wondering how that area is? Dont want to make that drive if i dont have to. If no work tonight will be on mw2 for x box tonight. thanks guys


Went out and did my regulars thats just because there close to home. E. Pointe/SCS/Roseville area. Everyone is gonna have to wait.


----------



## flykelley

Hi Guys
Waterford is nothing but ice right now, traffic was a bear. I deiced my lots with liquid that I bought from Country Oaks on Dixie Hwy in Clarkston. Worked great on this ice, melted everything down almost as soon as I applied it. Seem to have a issue with my center boom, worked ok yesterday so tomorrow I will have to play with it. Going out in the am to double check my lots and deice my Doctors office's.

Regards Mike


----------



## Country Oaks

flykelley;908265 said:


> Hi Guys
> Waterford is nothing but ice right now, traffic was a bear. I deiced my lots with liquid that I bought from Country Oaks on Dixie Hwy in Clarkston. Worked great on this ice, melted everything down almost as soon as I applied it. Seem to have a issue with my center boom, worked ok yesterday so tomorrow I will have to play with it. Going out in the am to double check my lots and deice my Doctors office's.
> 
> Regards Mike


Thanks Mike!:waving:


----------



## RobMI

FlyKelley - what type of liquid are they selling at County Oaks? And how is the pricing? I've been going to angelo's for mine and the drive to clarkston would be better for me.


----------



## flykelley

RobMI;908287 said:


> FlyKelley - what type of liquid are they selling at County Oaks? And how is the pricing? I've been going to angelo's for mine and the drive to clarkston would be better for me.


Hi Rob
He is selling Liquid that he is getting from the Chloride Guy, running in at about 32% and if Im not mistaken he is selling it for 40 cents a gallon. Im sure that Country Oaks will correct this if I mistaken.

Regards Mike


----------



## Country Oaks

RobMI;908287 said:


> FlyKelley - what type of liquid are they selling at County Oaks? And how is the pricing? I've been going to angelo's for mine and the drive to clarkston would be better for me.


Hey Rob,
I have 10,000 gal. tank at 40cents per gallon.
It's a calcuim chloride well brine.
It has - Calcium Chloride 10-30% weight
- Magnesium Chloride 1-5% 
- Soduim Chloride 1-5%
- Potassium Chloride 1-5%
We have bulk salt if you need that too.
Thanks, Mark


----------



## terrapro

TheXpress2002;908206 said:


> At the rate everyone here is stating they play Xbox nothing will be plowed or salted in SE Mich this year....lol


If it makes you feel better I don't own an Xbox or Playstation.

...but I do have the internet which is just as bad...


----------



## Country Oaks

terrapro;908404 said:


> If it makes you feel better I don't own an Xbox or Playstation.
> 
> ...but I do have the internet which is just as bad...


Actually worse, because you can watch porn!


----------



## RobMI

Thanks for the info Mike and Mark, I'll most likely be heading over to country oaks for my next refill.


----------



## Country Oaks

RobMI;908460 said:


> Thanks for the info Mike and Mark, I'll most likely be heading over to country oaks for my next refill.


Thanks Rob!!


----------



## TheXpress2002

Early indications are showing Santa is bringing us multiple gifts next week. First chance will be over the weekend. Next around the Tuesday timeframe. Then Santa brings the white stuff from the north pole for Xmas Eve / Xmas Day. The next two weeks may be a repeat of 99-00.


----------



## Leisure Time LC

Here is what I did today, since there was no snow to push.. I had 3 to do today and they are all done till spring. I was a little wet but not that bad..


----------



## M&S Property

I just don't think I would be doing clean-ups even if I had nothing to do, I would be sitting at home doing nothing (which I did). And Xpress I do not like your forecast, the three times this winter that I do not want snow is the 21-23 (snowboarding trip planned not to be cancelled) christmas (family time) and March 5th through 15th (getting married and honeymoon) but if it snows oh well.


----------



## michigancutter

Well heading out to drop some liquid on my northern properties did a drive by and they were a little slick so i guess i will go make some money instead of playing games. be back by 12:00-1:00 to go online and kick some ass. 
Leisure nice to see somone still has some clean-ups left and making money, wish i had a few to do fircking board. looks good like the leafloader on the trailer


----------



## silvetouch

*slippery conditions updates please*

if any of you are out in the following areas could you let me know what the conditions are there. thanks Madison heights, Rochester Hills, Southfield, Farmington Hills, Canton.

I am downriver and everything is good here (except its freezing cold)... no1 salting here.
thanks again.


----------



## Leisure Time LC

M&S Property;908659 said:


> I just don't think I would be doing clean-ups even if I had nothing to do, I would be sitting at home doing nothing (which I did). And Xpress I do not like your forecast, the three times this winter that I do not want snow is the 21-23 (snowboarding trip planned not to be cancelled) christmas (family time) and March 5th through 15th (getting married and honeymoon) but if it snows oh well.


I look at it as extra money for christmas. I was getting bored anyway


----------



## M&S Property

Leisure Time LC;908669 said:


> I look at it as extra money for christmas. I was getting bored anyway


We had to salt our northern properties today so I was not too bored.


----------



## Five Star Lawn Care LLC

TheXpress2002;908629 said:


> Early indications are showing Santa is bringing us multiple gifts next week. First chance will be over the weekend. Next around the Tuesday timeframe. Then Santa brings the white stuff from the north pole for Xmas Eve / Xmas Day. The next two weeks may be a repeat of 99-00.


I remember that winter....i didnt have a plow truck....i was straight out of high school, was helping my buddy do resi snow and working at American Eagle.....holly crap there was quite a but of snow that year


----------



## brookline

silvetouch;908666 said:


> if any of you are out in the following areas could you let me know what the conditions are there. thanks Madison heights, Rochester Hills, Southfield, Farmington Hills, Canton.
> 
> I am downriver and everything is good here (except its freezing cold)... no1 salting here.
> thanks again.


I'm in wayne right now and it dry as a bone. Had a little dust but nothing that hasn't blown away already


----------



## ChaseCreekSnow

brookline;908700 said:


> I'm in wayne right now and it dry as a bone. Had a little dust but nothing that hasn't blown away already


:crying: Blah, that sucks.

And for those who are wondering what its like in farmington hills, I have seen many salt trucks out including county and city trucks..Also saw some guys out so I think it would be safe to make a trip up here...Its not snowing anymore but it is icy all over.


----------



## Metro Lawn

I saw the system coming on on radar, so we went out to pretreat around 3 PM. Worked well as when I checked on my properties again at 7 they were still wet pavement.


----------



## F250SD

*Looking to pick up Accounts*

If for some reason anyone needs help with accounts in the Oakland macomb areas i am ready to work!  My rig is a F250SD / 8" Western uni mount, All 2009 and ready to work. 248-299-0335 I have about 6 hours of commercial work to knock out before 7am after that i am open for business! My home base is Rochester Hills. ussmileyflag


----------



## brian12281

*Looking for sub for an account.*

Looking for someone in the area of 9 mile between Mound and Van ****. Medium size industrial building with a couple loading docks. Must be insured and reliable. If anyones interested you cam pm me or shoot me an email for address to property. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Luther

brian12281;909494 said:


> Looking for someone in the area of 9 mile between Mound and Van ****. Medium size industrial building with a couple loading docks. Must be insured and reliable. If anyones interested you cam pm me or shoot me an email for address to property. Thanks in advance.


Check your pm's Brian.


----------



## sefh

waiting for the snow!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## brookline

Hey Metro.. Do you know where I can get some literature on the liquid system options and usages? I want to start studying my options for next season


----------



## P&M Landscaping

http://www.accuweather.com/video-on-demand.asp?video=1670022620&title=Detroit, MI Weather Forecast

They must be getting bored too! ROFL


----------



## Leisure Time LC

Anyone in the Westland Area need liquid chloride let me know, I have 8000 gallons in my yard. Price is .40 a gallon cash. 200 gallon minimum


----------



## Jays Green Daze

P&M Landscaping;909935 said:


> http://www.accuweather.com/video-on-demand.asp?video=1670022620&title=Detroit, MI Weather Forecast
> 
> They must be getting bored too! ROFL


That guy should share some of his stashed drugs with the rest of us haha


----------



## terrapro

P&M Landscaping;909935 said:


> http://www.accuweather.com/video-on-demand.asp?video=1670022620&title=Detroit, MI Weather Forecast
> 
> They must be getting bored too! ROFL


WTF, what a nutball!


----------



## M&S Property

terrapro;910007 said:


> WTF, what a nutball!


He might be a nutball but I do like his forecast it saves my snowboard trip...


----------



## asps4u

P&M Landscaping;909935 said:


> http://www.accuweather.com/video-on-demand.asp?video=1670022620&title=Detroit, MI Weather Forecast
> 
> They must be getting bored too! ROFL


WOW!!!!


----------



## terrapro

asps4u;910058 said:


> WOW!!!!


Any word on your trailer?


----------



## asps4u

terrapro;910084 said:


> Any word on your trailer?


Nope, made a police report, and an insurance claim (they vandalized our sign, building, fence, and attempted to break in to three different doors also) Everything needs to be replaced.  What a PITA! :crying: The cop said that our neighbor two doors down had the same thing happen to them a week ago with an enclosed trailer that had two brand new snowmobiles in it. Same MO all the way around.


----------



## P&M Landscaping

xpress, any chance for plowing this weekend. Looks like only some flurries and showers :crying:


----------



## snow plowman

hay guys what would be a good pay if u wuz to sub me and my truck out i have a 93 blazer full size with a 7.6 blad im in muskegon i have had ppl ask me to help tham but thay wont to know how much i need to get payed if u can help me in any way thx alot and god bless


----------



## lawnprolawns

snow plowman;910183 said:


> hay guys what would be a good pay if u wuz to sub me and my truck out i have a 93 blazer full size with a 7.6 blad im in muskegon i have had ppl ask me to help tham but thay wont to know how much i need to get payed if u can help me in any way thx alot and god bless


Is this a question or a statement?


----------



## M&S Property

lawnprolawns;910196 said:


> Is this a question or a statement?


From my limited english skills I would say both... But I think a question.


----------



## Milwaukee

snow plowman;910183 said:


> hay guys what would be a good pay if u wuz to sub me and my truck out i have a 93 blazer full size with a 7.6 blad im in muskegon i have had ppl ask me to help tham but thay wont to know how much i need to get payed if u can help me in any way thx alot and god bless


In Detroit we hear from $40 that is too low but mostly $55-80.


----------



## lawnprolawns

I wouldn't know. I dropped out of school and mow grass/plow snow for a living. I count on plowiste for my education.


----------



## 2FAST4U

P&M Landscaping;909935 said:


> http://www.accuweather.com/video-on-demand.asp?video=1670022620&title=Detroit, MI Weather Forecast
> 
> They must be getting bored too! ROFL





Jays Green Daze;909952 said:


> That guy should share some of his stashed drugs with the rest of us haha





terrapro;910007 said:


> WTF, what a nutball!





M&S Property;910022 said:


> He might be a nutball but I do like his forecast it saves my snowboard trip...





asps4u;910058 said:


> WOW!!!!


Next time guys lets not post any thing like that, because that is two minutes of my life I'm never going to get back and actually I think I'm a little bit STUPID-PEDER for watching that


----------



## WMHLC

I hear guys on the lake shore get paid between $25-$55. So I guess take your pick



snow plowman;910183 said:


> hay guys what would be a good pay if u wuz to sub me and my truck out i have a 93 blazer full size with a 7.6 blad im in muskegon i have had ppl ask me to help tham but thay wont to know how much i need to get payed if u can help me in any way thx alot and god bless


----------



## JR Snow Removal

Nothing to do with plowing but if anyone is looking or interested in a 110 gallon fish tank I have one for sale http://detroit.craigslist.org/mcb/for/1513610677.html

Thanks,
JR


----------



## Superior L & L

JR Snow Removal;910261 said:


> Nothing to do with plowing but if anyone is looking or interested in a 110 gallon fish tank I have one for sale http://detroit.craigslist.org/mcb/for/1513610677.html
> 
> Thanks,
> JR


Dude !! what are you talking about ? it has everything to do with plowing. The day you empty the tank to sell it, you will dump the water down your driveway and have to call a plowing company to salt your driveway because your mama will slip on it going to get the mail if not!!!

Wow we need some snow!


----------



## JR Snow Removal

Crap, I wish I still lived with my parents! I wouldn't have a house payment and my truck would be paid off!


----------



## Superior L & L

JR Snow Removal;910308 said:


> Crap, I wish I still lived with my parents! I wouldn't have a house payment and my truck would be paid off!


Me too !

Mama, to me just means the women who washes your underwear. wife, girlfriend, mam, boyfriend.


----------



## Scenic Lawnscape

Holy over salting at the restaurants around lake side mall. I was at abuelo's today for lunch, and there were piles of salt both in the parking lot and on the side walk.

other laces were the same way, someone is going to run out of salt if they keep this up.

It looked like a rock salt beach


----------



## snow plowman

sorry all for the way it sounds im not good at spelling and asking stuff the right way but hell ill naver ask agen on here u all have to give **** to the smaller guy on here i wuz just trying to ask a question on here but to thows that did thx alot for the help i read all of this on this site i have lirn alot on here from u all but whataver all have a nice weekend and be safe out thare


----------



## terrapro

Superior L & L;910325 said:


> Me too !
> 
> boyfriend.


*WHAT* !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



snow plowman;910355 said:


> sorry all for the way it sounds im not good at spelling and asking stuff the right way but hell ill naver ask agen on here u all have to give **** to the smaller guy on here i wuz just trying to ask a question on here but to thows that did thx alot for the help i read all of this on this site i have lirn alot on here from u all but whataver all have a nice weekend and be safe out thare


 What!


----------



## JR Snow Removal

terrapro;910393 said:


> *WHAT* !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


don't ask, don't tell :laughing:


----------



## M&S Property

snow plowman;910355 said:


> sorry all for the way it sounds im not good at spelling and asking stuff the right way but hell ill naver ask agen on here u all have to give **** to the smaller guy on here i wuz just trying to ask a question on here but to thows that did thx alot for the help i read all of this on this site i have lirn alot on here from u all but whataver all have a nice weekend and be safe out thare


If you are on this site looking for advice may I suggest an english class or at least make the investment and spring for a dictionary. It may help with not only your networking but your customer relations. If you can not spell while using a computer (spell check) then I would hate to see your estimates that I am sure are hand written. Best of luck!


----------



## ChaseCreekSnow

M&S Property;910743 said:


> If you are on this site looking for advice may I suggest an english class or at least make the investment and spring for a dictionary. It may help with not only your networking but your customer relations. If you can not spell while using a computer (spell check) then I would hate to see your estimates that I am sure are hand written. Best of luck!


Solid advice! I believe if we all talked to our customers the way we wanted to or in our natural "dialect" we would all be out of a job...or be the guy that charges 99.00 for the season 
At least try and throw some punctuation in there...ya know? comma's, periods.
I try not to hand write anything...it looks like hell. 
On another note, Damn I'm bored!!! time for bed.


----------



## TheXpress2002

Normally I would not comment on this and I tried to bite my tongue as long as I could. At no time should *ANYONE* be criticized for their use of words, punctuation, and or "dialect" Not just this situation in particular but what is to say someone posting here has a learning disability but can come into a job every morning at 6am and bust their ass for a living and support a family but because they can not type or relay their words correctly they are beneath us.

The same thing happened here last year with a hearing impaired individual. I spoke up then also. I had an opportunity to meet this individual and I was absolutely amazed on how knowledgeable he was.

I am not going to point fingers here but the past page has been uncalled for. Think before you post your responses.


----------



## Matson Snow

TheXpress2002;911100 said:


> Normally I would not comment on this and I tried to bite my tongue as long as I could. At no time should *ANYONE* be criticized for their use of words, punctuation, and or "dialect" Not just this situation in particular but what is to say someone posting here has a learning disability but can come into a job every morning at 6am and bust their ass for a living and support a family but because they can not type or relay their words correctly they are beneath us.
> 
> The same thing happened here last year with a hearing impaired individual. I spoke up then also. I had an opportunity to meet this individual and I was absolutely amazed on how knowledgeable he was.
> 
> I am not going to point fingers here but the past page has been uncalled for. Think before you post your responses.


Well put Xpress...I agree


----------



## JR Snow Removal

TheXpress2002;911100 said:


> Normally I would not comment on this and I tried to bite my tongue as long as I could. At no time should *ANYONE* be criticized for their use of words, punctuation, and or "dialect" Not just this situation in particular but what is to say someone posting here has a learning disability but can come into a job every morning at 6am and bust their ass for a living and support a family but because they can not type or relay their words correctly they are beneath us.
> 
> The same thing happened here last year with a hearing impaired individual. I spoke up then also. I had an opportunity to meet this individual and I was absolutely amazed on how knowledgeable he was.
> 
> I am not going to point fingers here but the past page has been uncalled for. Think before you post your responses.


:salute:


----------



## Matson Snow

On a brighter note..Whats the forecast looking like Xpress...


----------



## M&S Property

TheXpress2002;911100 said:


> Normally I would not comment on this and I tried to bite my tongue as long as I could. At no time should *ANYONE* be criticized for their use of words, punctuation, and or "dialect" Not just this situation in particular but what is to say someone posting here has a learning disability but can come into a job every morning at 6am and bust their ass for a living and support a family but because they can not type or relay their words correctly they are beneath us.
> 
> The same thing happened here last year with a hearing impaired individual. I spoke up then also. I had an opportunity to meet this individual and I was absolutely amazed on how knowledgeable he was.
> 
> I am not going to point fingers here but the past page has been uncalled for. Think before you post your responses.


There is a time and place for criticism of language. I was not insulting the guys intelligence just the effort. When people do not take the time to spell out the work thanks and just type thx like it is a text message it shows a major lack of effort. If somebody does not know how to spell or use punctuation (which I do not know how to do well) I have no problem with that.


----------



## alpha01

Amen to express... Amen


----------



## smoore45

snow plowman;910355 said:


> sorry all for the way it sounds im not good at spelling and asking stuff the right way but hell ill naver ask agen on here u all have to give **** to the smaller guy on here i wuz just trying to ask a question on here but to thows that did thx alot for the help i read all of this on this site i have lirn alot on here from u all but whataver all have a nice weekend and be safe out thare


Don't be afraid to ask questions, especially on the Michigan thread. Most the guys here just like to give eachother a hard time...

To answer your question, it seems that a sub with older equipment and smaller blade tend to get $55. Newer truck, bigger blade or V-plow up to $85. In general when you are asked what your price is, that is the start of a negotiation, so don't be afraid to name a price and go from there. Good luck.


----------



## terrapro

Matson Snow;911102 said:


> Well put Xpress...I agree they are all a bunch of derelicts


Hey now, no reason for the name calling.


----------



## flykelley

TheXpress2002;911100 said:


> Normally I would not comment on this and I tried to bite my tongue as long as I could. At no time should *ANYONE* be criticized for their use of words, punctuation, and or "dialect" Not just this situation in particular but what is to say someone posting here has a learning disability but can come into a job every morning at 6am and bust their ass for a living and support a family but because they can not type or relay their words correctly they are beneath us.
> 
> The same thing happened here last year with a hearing impaired individual. I spoke up then also. I had an opportunity to meet this individual and I was absolutely amazed on how knowledgeable he was.
> 
> I am not going to point fingers here but the past page has been uncalled for. Think before you post your responses.


Here is my 2 cents guys, spell check at the bottom of the page is my FRIEND! Its right next to the post reply button. I use it all of the time, I can't spell worth crap. No shame in using it.

Regards Mike


----------



## Matson Snow

terrapro;911163 said:


> Hey now, no reason for the name calling.


:laughing:..Nice cut and paste job Terra Pro....The only derelict here is ME..:waving:


----------



## terrapro

Matson Snow;911229 said:


> :laughing:..Nice cut and paste job Terra Pro....The only derelict here is ME..:waving:


 .....


----------



## Scenic Lawnscape

TheXpress2002;911100 said:


> Normally I would not comment on this and I tried to bite my tongue as long as I could. At no time should *ANYONE* be criticized for their use of words, punctuation, and or "dialect" Not just this situation in particular but what is to say someone posting here has a learning disability but can come into a job every morning at 6am and bust their ass for a living and support a family but because they can not type or relay their words correctly they are beneath us.
> 
> The same thing happened here last year with a hearing impaired individual. I spoke up then also. I had an opportunity to meet this individual and I was absolutely amazed on how knowledgeable he was.
> 
> I am not going to point fingers here but the past page has been uncalled for. Think before you post your responses.


express thanks for standing up and speaking our mind. People are so quick to judge, get to know the person before you do that.

I was going to say something last night,but i bit my tongue

ok carry on:waving:


----------



## firelwn82

TheXpress2002;911100 said:


> Normally I would not comment on this and I tried to bite my tongue as long as I could. At no time should *ANYONE* be criticized for their use of words, punctuation, and or "dialect" Not just this situation in particular but what is to say someone posting here has a learning disability but can come into a job every morning at 6am and bust their ass for a living and support a family but because they can not type or relay their words correctly they are beneath us.
> 
> The same thing happened here last year with a hearing impaired individual. I spoke up then also. I had an opportunity to meet this individual and I was absolutely amazed on how knowledgeable he was.
> 
> I am not going to point fingers here but the past page has been uncalled for. Think before you post your responses.


Good thing I kept reading my friend. I was quite aggravated by this myself.  Party on people but think before you post, get over yourselves's


----------



## firelwn82

If anyone is looking for a v-box spreader I have a lead on one. 2005 Western Ice Breaker. Always stored inside. If anyone is interested I'll post a photo and gice the rest of the details.


----------



## ChaseCreekSnow

I wasn't trying to offend anybody. However, I was clearly stating a point that It is difficult to understand an individuals question when it looks like a drunk text message from a friend. I believe that is all that m&s was trying to get across. That is it. People get flamed on PUBLIC forums all the time, no need to have a glass jaw. I won't apologize for not being able to understand someone.


----------



## snow plowman

hay thanks express oh and for u know it all on here i have a,d,d and a,d,h,d if that helps any of u out
and the spell check thing on here i cant seem to get it to work on here i dont know if it is my comp or just me lolol but i will not work for me on here sorry TO ALL FOR THE SPELLING


----------



## JR Snow Removal

snow plowman;911340 said:


> hay thanks express oh and for u know it all on here i have a,d,d and a,d,h,d if that helps any of u out
> and the spell check thing on here i cant seem to get it to work on here i dont know if it is my comp or just me lolol but i will not work for me on here sorry TO ALL FOR THE SPELLING


If you take meds for this plowing with no sleep is not hard at all beats any energy drink out there haha. Hey no worries:waving:


----------



## eatonpaving

snow plowman;911340 said:


> hay thanks express oh and for u know it all on here i have a,d,d and a,d,h,d if that helps any of u out
> and the spell check thing on here i cant seem to get it to work on here i dont know if it is my comp or just me lolol but i will not work for me on here sorry TO ALL FOR THE SPELLING


plow man, dont worry about the spelling, just keep posting its an open forum, some on here just can not keep their fingers from saying stupid ****.


----------



## P&M Landscaping

Are we going to be plowing any time this weekend?!


----------



## irlandscaper

Ya, can't we all just get along! LOL. I think its time you boys got some snow to play with!!!xysport


----------



## JR Snow Removal

P&M Landscaping;911558 said:


> Are we going to be plowing any time this weekend?!


Question is, Are we going to plow at all this month?


----------



## lawnprolawns

I did once! Lol..

This is kind of weird. I've only been plowing for two years, and compared to the last two winters, this one sure is dry. Is there still time for 10 pushes the rest of the year? I honestly don't care a whole lot about snow, as most of my stuff is seasonal. Salting, on the other hand, would be great.

How about a little winter humor?


----------



## Country Oaks

Lawn Pro, those comics are hilarious.


----------



## silvetouch

Jays Green Daze;909952 said:


> That guy should share some of his stashed drugs with the rest of us haha


anybody know how to get that original video back. when you click on it now, it is the current day video.


----------



## F250SD

lawnprolawns;910205 said:


> I wouldn't know. I dropped out of school and mow grass/plow snow for a living. I count on plowiste for my education.


:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## 2FAST4U

Really starting to go KARZEEEE with no snow to plow...but don't worry guys as soon as I leave to going snowmobiling the day after Christmas i'm sure it will snow every day and I'll be worried sick thinking about my accounts and if there getting plowed in a timely manner.


----------



## P&M Landscaping

2FAST4U;912087 said:


> Really starting to go KARZEEEE with no snow to plow...but don't worry guys as soon as I leave to going snowmobiling the day after Christmas i'm sure it will snow every day and I'll be worried sick thinking about my accounts and if there getting plowed in a timely manner.


Thanks for thinking of us! I'm going a little crazy too


----------



## Jason Pallas

Hey Express - whatca think on those GFS and Euro model runs for the end of next week? Interesting to say the least eh? Just curious on your read on those.


----------



## P&M Landscaping

Hey Jason and Xprss, I kind of have a weather related question. when you guys look at these GFS maps are you looking at the 00 UTC, 06 UTC, 12UTC etc. Whats the difference between them? I noticed that each one has the storm track on the east coast running a different track. Is that what these tell the difference of?


----------



## BTB

Hey P&M,

Check this link.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Coordinated_Universal_Time

I think MI is -5:00 UTC

Xpress??

Cheers
E


----------



## bigjeeping

2FAST4U;912087 said:


> Really starting to go KARZEEEE with no snow to plow...


Yeah tell me about it. With nothing to do I am finally getting around to all those "little things" around the house...and man do they add up; even when I am the guy swingin' the hammer. Already shelled out enough this month to go buy a new plow. Where is the snow!?! :crying:


----------



## Greenstar lawn

I am going crazy too this will be my first year with a plow on my truck. I got a little practice at a plaza i do in New Baltimore a few nights ago and its alot different then plowing with my atv. But all in all i only hit the curb a few times(no damage thankfully) and i got the hang of it granted there wasn't enough to cover the trigger, but I learned alot.


----------



## TheXpress2002

Jason Pallas;912136 said:


> Hey Express - whatca think on those GFS and Euro model runs for the end of next week? Interesting to say the least eh? Just curious on your read on those.


Yes very interesting. Again any forecaster looking for face time is going to go with the model showing a life threatening, power outage, close down I95 snowfall along the coast just because of the only 3 cities in the United States that are inhabited. (sense the sarcasm about New York, Boston and Wash DC) Still a day out before it has any merit. I LOVE the EURO though

Edit....You also have to realize a low rarely just runs up the coast from Florida to Maine. It usually is a low running across the Midwest then forming a secondary low off the coast. Which in this case is not being mentioned even though all the models show this. Hence for those "other" folks that just happen to live elsewhere the 4-6 inches running across the Midwest is not important.


----------



## TheXpress2002

Hey TCLA nice advertisment at the Wayne Assemebly....lol


----------



## Luther

You saw a couple of our walk trucks by security huh?


----------



## Leisure Time LC

TheXpress2002;912956 said:


> Hey TCLA nice advertisment at the Wayne Assemebly....lol


I saw them as well


----------



## Luther

Leisure Time LC;912981 said:


> I saw them as well


Bill Ford Jr will too....he'll be at Michigan Assembly all day today with the press, big brass and others. Big hoopla going on there today.

The reason we park them there is they will only allow "Ford Family" vehicles inside the plants....no foreign, no bow-ties, etc. from any workers. Our employees who do not own Fords are asked to park there.....can't park inside the plant. They then get into our company trucks that we park there so they can be shuttled inside to start their work.


----------



## asps4u

TCLA;913023 said:


> Bill Ford Jr will too....he'll be at Michigan Assembly all day today with the press, big brass and others. Big hoopla going on there today.
> 
> The reason we park them there is they will only allow "Ford Family" vehicles inside the plants....no foreign, no bow-ties, etc. from any workers. Our employees who do not own Fords are asked to park there.....can't park inside the plant. They then get into our company trucks that we park there so they can be shuttled inside to start their work.


You sure you didn't strategically plan that since you knew the media was going to be there??


----------



## Luther

asps4u;913026 said:


> You sure you didn't strategically plan that since you knew the media was going to be there??


I will say that nobody has told me I can't have them there.


----------



## M&S Property

TCLA;913031 said:


> I will say that nobody has told me I can't have them there.


Sounds like an open invite to me! Free advertising for all :laughing:


----------



## Stove

TheXpress2002;912956 said:


> Hey TCLA nice advertisment at the Wayne Assemebly....lol


Yep I seen them also


----------



## ChaseCreekSnow

I have my big ugly ford parked down there @ Michigan assembly! Too bad it's in the back amongst the piles of scrap and other industrial junk. It's not exactly "television material":crying: I'm pretty sure any ford brass,which will likely include my uncle(general manager of casting) won't venture back that far..it gets a lil rough back there.lol.


----------



## silvetouch

*sidewalk salt*

What are the rest of you Michigan guys using for sidewalk salt that is a happy medium without using the higher priced peladow but not using rock salt either?

maybe snow tonight and tomorrow?? -hopefully something!!


----------



## procut

silvetouch;913278 said:


> What are the rest of you Michigan guys using for sidewalk salt that is a happy medium without using the higher priced peladow but not using rock salt either?


I use an ice melt that is KCl & NaCl, I believe. It is the "Winter Storm" brand, I see it at TSC stores from time to time. It seems to work quickly and effectivly, and dissipates when it's done working so it doesn't track in too bad. Its good happy medium between rock salt and MgCl (peladow) and other costly ice melts.


----------



## Allor Outdoor

silvetouch;913278 said:


> What are the rest of you Michigan guys using for sidewalk salt that is a happy medium without using the higher priced peladow but not using rock salt either?
> 
> maybe snow tonight and tomorrow?? -hopefully something!!


From what I have experenced, liquid Calcium is working GREAT for my walks. (a HUGE cost savings). Walk crews go through shovel the walks, then just spray them down with the liquid.

If your contract specifically calls for 100% calcium chloride your only option is Peladow, but your contract is worded *"anything but rock salt"* you can basically get away with anything that is bagged that they are selling at John Deere, Angelo's, Mains, etc


----------



## Leisure Time LC

Allor Outdoor;913440 said:


> From what I have experenced, liquid Calcium is working GREAT for my walks. (a HUGE cost savings). Walk crews go through shovel the walks, then just spray them down with the liquid.
> 
> If your contract specifically calls for 100% calcium chloride your only option is Peladow, but your contract is worded *"anything but rock salt"* you can basically get away with anything that is bagged that they are selling at John Deere, Angelo's, Mains, etc


I use liquid on all my walks and have great results. This is my 2nd year using liquid and I dont buy any bag product xysportxysportxysport


----------



## Allor Outdoor

Speaking of liquids...I am looking for another storage tank.
If any of you are selling a tank any size over 2000 gallons please let me know

Not looking to pay an arm and a leg, just hoping to get a used tank from someone who no longer does liquid

Thanks!


----------



## Sharpcut 1

Channel 2 News said at lunchtime we may get walloped next Wed/Christmas eve. What ya think Express???


----------



## smoore45

We will probably know better in a few days....I think the weather gods are confident that the storm is coming, but they can't pinpoint the track.

http://www.accuweather.com/regional-news-story.asp?region=midwestusnews


----------



## Jason Pallas

Unfortunately (or fortunately) 6-7 days out still, with each model run, that event looks less likely to "wallop" us.


----------



## jbiggert

Jason Pallas;913569 said:


> Unfortunately (or fortunately) 6-7 days out still, with each model run, that event looks less likely to "wallop" us.


 At this point I would settle for a glancing blow, or even a little rabbit punch. 
Thanks for your weather input by the way.


----------



## dbdrgr150

Does anyone know a place to get a good deal on some tires?


----------



## Matson Snow

TCLA;913023 said:


> Bill Ford Jr will too....he'll be at Michigan Assembly all day today with the press, big brass and others. Big hoopla going on there today.
> 
> The reason we park them there is they will only allow "Ford Family" vehicles inside the plants....no foreign, no bow-ties, etc. from any workers. Our employees who do not own Fords are asked to park there.....can't park inside the plant. They then get into our company trucks that we park there so they can be shuttled inside to start their work.


This truck is a proud member of the TCLA fleet..I gotta Shine her up in case i get some T.V. Time....


----------



## Superior L & L

Matson Snow;913705 said:


> This truck is a proud member of the TCLA fleet..I gotta Shine her up in case i get some T.V. Time....


WOW !!!! that blade needs to see some snow :laughing: Look at that cutting edge !!!!

Nice rigxysport


----------



## Leisure Time LC

Anybody getting up tonight


----------



## Superior L & L

Leisure Time LC;913923 said:


> Anybody getting up tonight


I thought u guys were getting 1/2-1" tonight?


----------



## M&S Property

Leisure Time LC;913923 said:


> Anybody getting up tonight


I will be waking up at 3...


----------



## terrapro

M&S Property;913957 said:


> I will be waking up at 3...


Yep, me too.


----------



## Superior L & L

M&S Property;913957 said:


> I will be waking up at 3...


Good will ya give me a ring/text if i got to salt :bluebounc:bluebounc


----------



## Leisure Time LC

I am going to set the alarm for 3 as well


----------



## TheXpress2002

Superior L & L;914043 said:


> Good will ya give me a ring/text if i got to salt :bluebounc:bluebounc


You wont need to wake up. Only the southern counties MIGHT need to worry. I think this will hold off until 6am ish at the earliest. The stuff on radar is not hitting the ground.

Sorry for the edit.


----------



## ajslands

i live in souther wayne county will it snow here ??? please say yes, ill give you a dollar if you say yes


----------



## TheXpress2002

ajslands;914189 said:


> i live in souther wayne county will it snow here ??? please say yes, ill give you a dollar if you say yes


No, not enough to drop the blade. Might not be enough to salt especially the further east you go. Winds are from the ENE right now meaning really dry air is still dominate and being drawn in.


----------



## terrapro

I just took the dog out before bed and it is snowing here in Livingston County...just a heads up.


----------



## ajslands

i hope your wrong on this one xpress, wayne county hasent gotten any snow this year yet and iam starving for money even tho iam still in high school, diesel prices are high and i need money, and this is like the first year in a few years when it hasent snowed before december. so say its gonna snow cuz it needs to. wesport


----------



## 2FAST4U

*Bank closing*

Hey guys a heads up for any one up in the chesterfield/new baltimore area Citizens State Bank is closing in 45 Days NEED to get your money out ASAP!!! Saw this on the news tonight at 7 so looks like I get to deal with a mad house tomorrow when I get there...

On a snow note is it ever going to SNOW here??? I see that our x-mas eve storm is falling a part and its going to be 36 on x-mas day!!!:realmad: well sleeping in and going x-mas shopping tomorrow  cant wait to see all the Hotties out tomorrow


----------



## silvetouch

there are saying flurries for everyone tonight then a dusting ...up to an inch throughout the day tomorrow.... who knows..


----------



## ajslands

thirsday and friday Christmas and Chriastmas eve we are suppose to get a heavy snow storm. they said if we dont get snow we wil get ice. payup


----------



## eatonpaving

snowing lightly in westland


----------



## ajslands

it hasent started here yet =( what time you ppl waking up tommorow? 3, 4, 5, 6, 7. 8. 9. 11, 12, 1, 2, 3, 4, 5, 6, 7, 8, 9, 10, 11 12, 1, 2.


----------



## Country Oaks

Allor Outdoor;913486 said:


> Speaking of liquids...I am looking for another storage tank.
> If any of you are selling a tank any size over 2000 gallons please let me know
> 
> Not looking to pay an arm and a leg, just hoping to get a used tank from someone who no longer does liquid
> 
> Thanks!


I have one that is 1500 gallons if you're interested.
Mark


----------



## F250SD

I got white stuff on my truck:yow!::yow!::yow!:


----------



## silvetouch

F250SD;914386 said:


> I got white stuff on my truck:yow!::yow!::yow!:


F250SD... where are you at? i'm downriver and nothing here yet.


----------



## axl

just got home from eating at bennihana in northville or novi or whatever(9mile and haggerty) it was snowing decently. Parking lots had a coating with some bare areas due to excess salt etc.


----------



## M&S Property

Snowing in Walled Lake.


----------



## ajslands

theres a coating on roads and driveways on grosse ile,


----------



## michigancutter

Snow Showers in the St. Clair area, just sticking to grass area now. Heard a dusting to inch eastside nothing west of 75. Express, think its to dry to get a good inch to drop plows?
Citizen was the last of the family own banks in Michigan, now a corperation will take it over and screw the customer like the rest of the big banks.
Man this months billing is going to suck for me. Went to per push on all my contracts because was losing money last few years basing only on 15 pushes a year. Now theres no snow should stayed at monthly installments. Damn it!!!!!


----------



## F250SD

silvetouch;914389 said:


> F250SD... where are you at? i'm downriver and nothing here yet.


Oakland County, I put my Boots on went outside and whoever is salting, I believe you guys have a good chance of going out... Snow is wet, dirty, and COLD hope we get an inch at least payup

ONE INCH AND MY PLOW DROPS!


----------



## Five Star Lawn Care LLC

light coating here in Livonia @ Levan and schoolcraft.....it looks like the next band should end the snow for a while....this band is pulling north and the large system seems to be headed ENE....

Depended on how much residual salt is left on sites i think we may be hard pressed to get a full salt.....we will see....ill be up at 3:15


----------



## ajslands

we'll get an inch by 5 or close to it, but my triggers are an inch


----------



## Metro Lawn

streets have a thin coating in St. Clair Shores as of now.


----------



## F250SD

Five Star Lawn Care LLC;914415 said:


> light coating here in Livonia @ Levan and schoolcraft.....it looks like the next band should end the snow for a while....this band is pulling north and the large system seems to be headed ENE....
> 
> Depended on how much residual salt is left on sites i think we may be hard pressed to get a full salt.....we will see....ill be up at 3:15


My radar agrees, But that system moving NNE or ENE depends on loop image, looks good enough to wake up at about 3:30amxysport
http://radar.weather.gov/ridge/Conus/full_loop.php


----------



## TheXpress2002

Heavy coating in Canton. I did not think it was going to make it to the ground


----------



## cgrappler135

Shouldnt be more than an ich though. What do you think X? And Five star... i got a call earlier to salt a few spots at an office by Levan medical and i layed my extra salt in that wet hole that was icing up for ya. They were closed but i had to get the rest of the salt out of the spreader.


----------



## Five Star Lawn Care LLC

were hitting a dry slot....Maybe its my eyes playing tricks on me. ...but it looks like the NE edge on the low is erroding as its trying to advance towards us....

the models show it exiting to the NNE which would make sense


----------



## ajslands

we should all move to boston and start r own plow bussiness and call it michogan plowers


----------



## esshakim

Over here in southfield roads are starting to get slick


----------



## ChaseCreekSnow

a nice thick coating here at 12 mile and orchard lake in farmington hills...off to bed,back up later. lets pray to the salt gods at least..g'nite


----------



## brookline

nice coating in Wayne... Parking lots should need salt at least. Hopefully it keeps coming down


----------



## ajslands

are ther salting triggers too for snow like .5-1" of snow


----------



## ajslands

is it gonna snow thrusday and friday? (christmas and chrismas eve)


----------



## michigancutter

Have a good coating of snow by me, good enough for a salting tonight. Just came from Richmond and all lots are covered with white gold. Looking at the radar theres a dry slot opening up, should be done within an hour, but start back up at dawn.


----------



## grassmaster06

detroit /dearborn has aprox 1/8 in on the ground and still going .i will be salting tonight :yow!:


----------



## Cory58

I am Downriver at Dix and Southfield. There is about half of an inch on the ground. Getting ready to start loading trucks and be out by 3:30.


----------



## ACutAboveLLC

Commerce has a ground cover...
Most the roads are slick.
Salted 2 of my zero tolerances
Back up at 345
5 Star - after you check make a quick post so i can just lay in bed and see if i have to come out to Livonia! :laughing:


----------



## brookline

ACutAboveLLC;914526 said:


> Commerce has a ground cover...
> Most the roads are slick.
> Salted 2 of my zero tolerances
> Back up at 345
> 5 Star - after you check make a quick post so i can just lay in bed and see if i have to come out to Livonia! :laughing:


I'm in wayne and I would say you will definitely have to salt out this way


----------



## Stuffdeer

Roads are very slick here! Southgate, Eureka and Allen. I-75 exit 36!


----------



## ACutAboveLLC

10,000 posts!
wesport go MI


----------



## Leisure Time LC

Getting ready to head out and make some $$$$$$$$$$$$


----------



## Stuffdeer

What time is everyone starting tonight?


----------



## ajslands

wat is eureka in soutjgate like, iam on the island (grosse ile) and dont wanna drove out there for nothing


----------



## michigancutter

Loading up over here have about 1/2 inch on ground. making my way to south macomb first then north to st. clair. good luck tonight guys


----------



## smoore45

ajslands;914559 said:


> wat is eureka in soutjgate like, iam on the island (grosse ile) and dont wanna drove out there for nothing


I'm in Flat Rock and we have a good 1/2" and still snowing lightly. I'm heading out to salt in a few.


----------



## smoore45

michigancutter;914402 said:


> Went to per push on all my contracts because was losing money last few years basing only on 15 pushes a year. Now theres no snow should stayed at monthly installments. Damn it!!!!!


Heh, you sound like my customers that complain when they pay me seasonal and we don't get a lot of snow. They then want me to switch to per push and we get our a$$es kicked like the last two years...Thats why you have to stick with one method or you will be chasing a moving target....


----------



## P&M Landscaping

1/2" down in downriver!! :redbounce. Another inch to go!


----------



## esshakim

We got a nice dusting in southfield getting ready to put out to spray/salt


----------



## 2FAST4U

maybe about an 1" at the most up here in Chesterfield, wet and heavy...salted my one PITA Reis and the rest have a 2" trigger DAMM :realmad: well Tango have fun salting the harbor!!!


----------



## TheXpress2002

Not a bad morning. 5 hours of salting and a Tim Hortons. Now back to bed.

Edit....we really need to watch the Thursday through Saturday timeframe. It is still to far out to call but concensus is that we will get snow but the question is how much.


----------



## P&M Landscaping

TheXpress2002;914638 said:


> Not a bad morning. 5 hours of salting and a Tim Hortons. Now back to bed.
> 
> Edit....we really need to watch the Thursday through Saturday timeframe. It is still to far out to call but concensus is that we will get snow but the question is how much.


They are still sayin 1" to 2" for me today?


----------



## bluespruce

that was fun... would like one big storm to push for the hell of it


----------



## terrapro

That was a strange morning. Trigger wasn't hit until about 6AM so at least I kinda slept in. Just did a the few places that will be open today and figured I would let the snow finish before I went back out. 

I can't believe the over use of salt this morning, you can't melt away 2inches of snow. Well you can turn it into 1inch of sloppy mess and end up plowing anyway.


----------



## MikeLawnSnowLLC

Anyone doing there residentials today? My accounts are 1" triggers and its between 3/4 and a 1" just trying to get a feel to see what everyone else is doing


----------



## michigancutter

smoore45;914566 said:


> Heh, you sound like my customers that complain when they pay me seasonal and we don't get a lot of snow. They then want me to switch to per push and we get our a$$es kicked like the last two years...Thats why you have to stick with one method or you will be chasing a moving target....


Yea i know im just complaining cause i have nothing better to do. I think next year im going to mix it up half per push and half seasonal. That should average everything out.

Loving this calcium chloride it has been working great on my properties and the wet look is better then a white parking lot. I also seen alot of people pushing that half we had in chesterfield and mt. clemens


----------



## michigancutter

MikeLawnSnowLLC;914743 said:


> Anyone doing there residentials today? My accounts are 1" triggers and its between 3/4 and a 1" just trying to get a feel to see what everyone else is doing


No resi's today mine are 2" or more i think its a waste to do a 1" plus its a PITA doing resi anyways. I would love to drop my resi but we cut there grass so i have to keep them.


----------



## MikeLawnSnowLLC

I used to always have a 2" trigger but the last few years more and more of my customers were requesting 1" so at this point its kind of a judgement call and i dont want people calling me wondering why there snow isnt shoveled.


----------



## sefh

What is this white stuff all over my driveway????? OH SNOW!!!!!!!!!!! Guess I better check on everyone. Got about 1 1/2" downsouth.


----------



## procut

terrapro;914725 said:


> I can't believe the over use of salt this morning, you can't melt away 2inches of snow. Well you can turn it into 1inch of sloppy mess and end up plowing anyway.


No kidding, I witnessed that a lot this morning as well.


----------



## brookline

MikeLawnSnowLLC;914743 said:


> Anyone doing there residentials today? My accounts are 1" triggers and its between 3/4 and a 1" just trying to get a feel to see what everyone else is doing


Just giong to salt them.. On.ly 1/2" here some are melting also


----------



## Allor Outdoor

Country Oaks;914384 said:


> I have one that is 1500 gallons if you're interested.
> Mark


Country Oaks....I tired to PM you but for whatever reason I couldn't. Give me a call at 248-930-4526, very interested in your 1500 gal tank.

Thanks!


----------



## 2FAST4U

Saw some interesting stuff today. Made it all the way over to Great Lakes Crossing and between here and there it was about a 75% plowed and salted and a 25% not plowed or salted in the lots that I saw. People must be cutting back, any lets start looking towards the x-mas storm as long as its over and I'm done plowing be Sat. morning so I can leave for my snowmobile trip!!!


----------



## M&S Property

So what is the plan for tonight? NOAA says up to an inch...


----------



## terrapro

M&S Property;915280 said:


> So what is the plan for tonight? NOAA says up to an inch...


I was hoping for another inch then I shouldn't have any problems getting all my drives in. Not much is suppose to come down after midnight so it should be a go for the morning anytime.


----------



## ajslands

christmas sttorm is gonna be a 2 day strom it looks like, i didnt see people over salt 2" today, i was given 20 bags or rock and used it all on a hotel and apt complex and only 2 bags of sodium chloride for walks


----------



## Leisure Time LC

M&S Property;915280 said:


> So what is the plan for tonight? NOAA says up to an inch...


----------



## TheXpress2002

Leisure Time LC;915399 said:


>


I second that.

I cant tell why I have a headache. Its either from sleeping the past 5 hours or from the half bottle of wine with dinner that I couldnt tell what it was because my eyes were not open......lol


----------



## Allor Outdoor

Just me being lazy, and not wanting to take a ride up to my accounts in the Commerce, Walled Lake, West Bloomfield....can anyone give a conditions report from that area?

Any new accumulations 10am this morning?


----------



## asps4u

Allor Outdoor;915478 said:


> Just me being lazy, and not wanting to take a ride up to my accounts in the Commerce, Walled Lake, West Bloomfield....can anyone give a conditions report from that area?
> 
> Any new accumulations 10am this morning?


Bare lots are now covered, under 1/2" as far as I've seen. I was out about 6pm


----------



## Allor Outdoor

asps4u;915497 said:


> bare lots are now covered, under 1/2" as far as i've seen. I was out about 6pm


thanks!!!!


----------



## TheXpress2002

Couple phone calls coming in that it is slick as no other. 275 is at a crawl right now.


----------



## asps4u

Allor Outdoor;915501 said:


> thanks!!!!


Anytime.


----------



## Leisure Time LC

Roads are very slick here in Westland


----------



## RobMI

Just came in roads are slick, slow traffic in Waterford / West Bloomfield area. About a half inch of new accumulation. Very light snow falling, unless it picks up massively no getting up early for me.


----------



## michigancutter

MikeLawnSnowLLC;914754 said:


> I used to always have a 2" trigger but the last few years more and more of my customers were requesting 1" so at this point its kind of a judgement call and i dont want people calling me wondering why there snow isnt shoveled.


On that note i tell my ressi customers that if you want it done under 2" call and we would have no problem comming out and taking care of it. that way there not pissed at me and i dont waste my time see who should be done and who shouldnt. seems to work for me


----------



## alternative

procut;915070 said:


> No kidding, I witnessed that a lot this morning as well.


Just the opposite here.. you *can *melt a *half inch *off with salt, but i saw so many guys scraping it up and trying to make a pile of snow, so it looks like theyve been there, now thats a joke!
You gotta be smarter than the snow.


----------



## ACutAboveLLC

ajslands;915386 said:


> christmas sttorm is gonna be a 2 day strom it looks like, i didnt see people over salt 2" today, i was given 20 bags or rock and used it all on a hotel and apt complex and only 2 bags of sodium chloride for walks


I am not the best speller either, so i click on spell check before i post. Its located near the submit button.


----------



## AndyTblc

The Christmas storm looks like it's having mixed feelings, I'm seeing rain on some reports and snow on other reports. I hope there is snow, just for the fact that we have a white Christmas


----------



## F250SD

AndyTblc;915675 said:


> The Christmas storm looks like it's having mixed feelings, I'm seeing rain on some reports and snow on other reports. I hope there is snow, just for the fact that we have a white Christmas


What about;

Sunday Night, Dec 20
Low: 21 °F RealFeel®: 21 °F
Mostly cloudy with some snow, accumulating a coating to an Inch

Monday, Dec 21
High: 32 °F RealFeel®: 23 °F
Mostly cloudy with some snow, accumulating a coating to an inch

Monday Night, Dec 21
Low: 20 °F RealFeel®: 5 °F
Some evening snow with little or no accumulation; mostly cloudy 

Possibly Monday morning play?


----------



## AndyTblc

Depends on what part of the state you're in. Monday morning might be good as long as I can plow before 8am, the parking lot I do if there is cars there, it just makes it that much longer to do, this morning was perfect, as soon as I got it done, then the cars started rolling in. As long as we keep getting a couple inches every time then we're doing good.


----------



## ajslands

dont forget the christmas storm, and christmas eve storm, but i think monday mornig (early is going to be a plowable event) but hey even if its not you can still salt =)


----------



## ajslands

TheXpress2002;915417 said:


> I second that.
> 
> I cant tell why I have a headache. Its either from sleeping the past 5 hours or from the half bottle of wine with dinner that I couldnt tell what it was because my eyes were not open......lol


i hear you on that but more of an eye ache, stupid window wasent down all the way, put my head out a wham, there was a window there, stupid window,,, but i had a good 4 1/2 hr nap


----------



## AndyTblc

But, on the 29th, we're going to have a Blizzard!!!!!!, You wana know why? Because that's my 21st birthday, and thats what I wished for was a blizzard


----------



## F250SD

AndyTblc;915838 said:


> But, on the 29th, we're going to have a Blizzard!!!!!!, You wana know why? Because that's my 21st birthday, and thats what I wished for was a blizzard


----------



## AndyTblc

you forgot the root in front of those beers! lol


----------



## F250SD

AndyTblc;915759 said:


> Depends on what part of the state you're in. Monday morning might be good as long as I can plow before 8am, the parking lot I do if there is cars there, it just makes it that much longer to do, this morning was perfect, as soon as I got it done, then the cars started rolling in. As long as we keep getting a couple inches every time then we're doing good.


South East Oakland County, Most of my commercial is in Macomb most resi's are in Rochester area. I sub a lot much like yours, cars in around 8am and that's real tough to work around. :realmad:


----------



## AndyTblc

F250SD;915852 said:


> South East Oakland County, Most of my commercial is in Macomb most resi's are in Rochester area. I sub a lot much like yours, cars in around 8am and that's real tough to work around. :realmad:


Hmm, yeah I've seen those cities on the map before, never been there, i'm only familiar with the area's between Grand Rapids and Kalamazoo


----------



## AndyTblc

good night guys, I'm off for the night, we have our family Christmas party tomorrow, and I woke up to early today (8am, not expecting to plow), so I have to get my beauty rest.


----------



## jbiggert

Does anyone have snow total in Canton area from last night through now? Here in Dexter we have a little over 1 1/2". I only have a few accounts that I can salt ( which I did this morning) just wondering if I will get to the 2" trigger overnight or if its even close.
Thanks


----------



## HGT INC.

*S.E.Michigan*

Hi everyone, I live in Troy, I will plow in my area. I'm just a one man band, I had other people working for me on my fertilization company, but all I received was one big headache, this way, no headaches and I know the job is done right. Right now I do some subing, but I can use more work. If interested, please get back to Jerry @ 248-828-0220, Holden Green Turf.


----------



## smoore45

jbiggert;915904 said:


> Does anyone have snow total in Canton area from last night through now? Here in Dexter we have a little over 1 1/2". I only have a few accounts that I can salt ( which I did this morning) just wondering if I will get to the 2" trigger overnight or if its even close.
> Thanks


The Airport reporting station said 1.7" yesterday. I like using www.wunderground.com, at the upper right there is a link called "History Data". You just enter your city and it will give you the closet reporting station.


----------



## Luther

alternative;915601 said:


> Just the opposite here.. you *can *melt a *half inch *off with salt, but i saw so many guys scraping it up and trying to make a pile of snow, so it looks like theyve been there, now thats a joke!
> You gotta be smarter than the snow.


No kidding. I saw more people plowing 1/2-3/4" than I every had before. Either they must all be per push customers or these guys are really bored. We did plow our 1" customers who do not get salt....but that was about it.


----------



## Matson Snow

TCLA;916201 said:


> No kidding. I saw more people plowing 1/2-3/4" than I every had before. Either they must all be per push customers or these guys are really bored. We did plow our 1" customers who do not get salt....but that was about it.


ALOT of Bored Plow truck drivers.....On a side note..I took my 6 year old son to Target this morning to get moms present...He slipped in the parking lot which was a skating rink..Broke his wrist...This was at 8:30 this morning......


----------



## Superior L & L

Matson Snow;916209 said:


> ALOT of Bored Plow truck drivers.....On a side note..I took my 6 year old son to Target this morning to get moms present...He slipped in the parking lot which was a skating rink..Broke his wrist...This was at 8:30 this morning......


+

That really sucks !! time to call the bernstein family! Dam plow guy!


----------



## ajslands

is tonite gonnA be plowable? or saltable? and how bout christmas, and saturdAy? and wherez the xpress?


----------



## Matson Snow

Superior L & L;916213 said:


> +
> 
> That really sucks !! time to call the bernstein family! Dam plow guy!


No..Im not a sueing kinda guy....They get what they pay for Service wise..


----------



## Luther

Matson Snow;916209 said:


> ALOT of Bored Plow truck drivers.....On a side note..I took my 6 year old son to Target this morning to get moms present...He slipped in the parking lot which was a skating rink..Broke his wrist...This was at 8:30 this morning......


Are you serious??

Todd, you need to inform them of this....for real.

I feel bad for the little guy......the store needs to know this and take care of the medical expenses for you.


----------



## Leisure Time LC

Here is a one of my lots after a liquid treatment this morning


----------



## Matson Snow

TCLA;916235 said:


> Are you serious??
> 
> Todd, you need to inform them of this....for real.
> 
> I feel bad for the little guy......the store needs to know this and take care of the medical expenses for you.


I talked to the manager...I have his number and info...He was a pretty good guy. I could not believe the condition of the lot..For a retail lot to be in that condition was pretty bad...I know the company that services the lot and they have taken on a lot of work this year in the downriver area..ALOT of NEW snowdogg pushers all over the place....The manager said to submit the bills to him and he will take care of it..We will see.......Thanks for the concern Jim.....Should i give him one of your business cards..:laughing::laughing:


----------



## Five Star Lawn Care LLC

Leisure Time LC;916238 said:


> Here is a one of my lots after a liquid treatment this morning


when was your last app?....and when was this pic taken?


----------



## ajslands

so snow tonite then


----------



## Leisure Time LC

Five Star Lawn Care LLC;916251 said:


> when was your last app?....and when was this pic taken?


I had treated it at 10 am yesterday and went back this morning and hit it again and the picture was taken about 10 minutes after application


----------



## Luther

Matson Snow;916242 said:


> I talked to the manager...I have his number and info...He was a pretty good guy. I could not believe the condition of the lot..For a retail lot to be in that condition was pretty bad...I know the company that services the lot and they have taken on a lot of work this year in the downriver area..ALOT of NEW snowdogg pushers all over the place....The manager said to submit the bills to him and he will take care of it..We will see.......Thanks for the concern Jim.....Should i give him one of your business cards..:laughing::laughing:


I feel better you did something about that. These places need to know that saving a little money by not salting when necessary makes their properties a real hazard for others, and more costly for them in the long term.

I hope the manager saw the pain your son is now going through.

I would have been his nightmare if that happened to my daughter.


----------



## Moonlighter

Hey all I was wondering on your thoughts about the clipper coming through tonight, anyone think we will see more than just a dusting? 
Leisure Time I like that wet look on the lots sure does beat the white salt residue look.


----------



## Five Star Lawn Care LLC

Leisure Time LC;916258 said:


> I had treated it at 10 am yesterday and went back this morning and hit it again and the picture was taken about 10 minutes after application


very nice job


----------



## Luther

Five Star Lawn Care LLC;916271 said:


> very nice job


I was going to call you earlier....I noticed your AC building not done.


----------



## Luther

Moonlighter;916269 said:


> Leisure Time I like that wet look on the lots sure does beat the white salt residue look.


Nothing wrong with the white look. That's insurance to fend off the next little batch that will fall.


----------



## brookline

All that snow we are supposed to get on Christmas is not looking good with the forecasted temps going to 35 and 40. Are we really going to get scr#### again? :realmad:


----------



## Allor Outdoor

Country Oaks;914384 said:


> I have one that is 1500 gallons if you're interested.
> Mark


Still want that tank....please call me 248-930-4526
Thanks


----------



## Allor Outdoor

Superior L & L;916213 said:


> +
> 
> That really sucks !! time to call the bernstein family! Dam plow guy!


Paul,
I stopped by to say HI this moring (5:30-6:00am) when I saw your truck at your Commerce account, but it wasn't you!
Oops!

I thought you were usually the one doing the salt route....


----------



## Glockshot73!

*Wtb*

Hi Guys,

I have a buddy who just bought an old meyer 7'6 ST-90 model plow. Hes looking for a mount to hook that plow up to his 02 Ram 1500, if anyone has one please let me know.

Chris


----------



## Glockshot73!

brookline;916363 said:


> All that snow we are supposed to get on Christmas is not looking good with the forecasted temps going to 35 and 40. Are we really going to get scr#### again? :realmad:


I hope not, we deserve a nice present dont we guys?

Chris


----------



## Superior L & L

Allor Outdoor;916383 said:


> Paul,
> I stopped by to say HI this moring (5:30-6:00am) when I saw your truck at your Commerce account, but it wasn't you!
> Oops!
> 
> I thought you were usually the one doing the salt route....


I usually do, we only ran 3 of the salt trucks so if anyone was going to stay in bed it was me


----------



## ajslands

so smow tonight in to tommorow


----------



## F250SD

ajslands;916428 said:


> so Snow tonight in to tommorow


I have 10 hours of push time in that's GREAT for DECEMBER


----------



## coral

i have ran everything 9 times, about 14hrs per run or so, (picked up a lot of 1 timers) just north of grand rapids, in the cedar springs area. i would love to be in bed christmas eve...sorry guys....


----------



## ajslands

i hope it snows actually


----------



## brookline

ajslands;916478 said:


> tough salt! its gonna snow christmas eve and christmas and iam gonna plow all night and sant's gonna deliver my new mower to my truck!


:laughing: "tough salt" thats a good one


----------



## AndyTblc

no snow tonight. oh well


----------



## alternative

TCLA;916201 said:


> No kidding. I saw more people plowing 1/2-3/4" than I every had before. Either they must all be per push customers or these guys are really bored. We did plow our 1" customers who do not get salt....but that was about it.


My guess is they are desperate for $$ 
One thing I learned a long time ago about seasonal work -if you're gonna survive, you better be able to handle a winter without snow. So many guys out there run on a shoestring.


----------



## ajslands

it'll snow tonight enough to salt


----------



## AndyTblc

Heavy flurries in wayland


----------



## Jason Pallas

alternative;916579 said:


> My guess is they are desperate for $$
> One thing I learned a long time ago about seasonal work -if you're gonna survive, you better be able to handle a winter without snow. So many guys out there run on a shoestring.


TRUE DAT!! I've always structured the business and my personal finances to not rely on ANY income from snow. It's way too unpredictable in Michigan. Hell, I remember winters in the late eighties and 90's where we were only out 4 or 5 times the entire year. Honestly, a really lean winter this year will knock a lot of the riff-raff outa this business..... which would be well worth a relatively "snowless" winter.
In addition, those of us who are in the landscaping side too, have been busting our butts for 3-4 straight years - considering the banner years in snow that we've had for the past 3-4 years. I for one could use a break this winter. Flame away newbies...... I can take it.


----------



## michigancutter

Leisure Time LC;916238 said:


> Here is a one of my lots after a liquid treatment this morning


How many gallons did you go threw on that lot? altoghter


----------



## MikeLawnSnowLLC

After last season I seriously wouldnt mind a light winter it seemed like every other day last year i was salting or shoveling it was crazy.


----------



## michigancutter

You guys must have to much money!!!!! Pallas and mike. **** i just sign some big condos this season so im looking to make some money to upgrade my equipment for next season. Let it snow everyday for all i care can never have enough money. I want to retire by the time im 50.


----------



## procut

Kind of what I thought. Maybe this will weed out some of the fly by night guys After the two heavy snowfall winters we've had, this year I see a lot trucks running around our small town with new plows on them, that I don't recognize, along with lots of flyers, adds int the local paper, ect.. A light winter should show them that this wasn't the "easy money" game they thoguht. 

One of the downsides I see though, would be is that a lot of plow guys are also mowing/landscaping guys. So, when spring rolls around, they'll need money so bad they will be out working/bidding for next to nothng, but that wou;dn't really be anything new.

Now I'm certainly not wishing for a winter without snow, I'd just assume we get a decent amount, but a snowless winter can help seperate the men from the boys.


----------



## alternative

Jason Pallas;916632 said:


> TRUE DAT!! I've always structured the business and my personal finances to not rely on ANY income from snow. It's way too unpredictable in Michigan. Hell, I remember winters in the late eighties and 90's where we were only out 4 or 5 times the entire year. Honestly, a really lean winter this year will knock a lot of the riff-raff outa this business..... which would be well worth a relatively "snowless" winter.
> In addition, those of us who are in the landscaping side too, have been busting our butts for 3-4 straight years - considering the banner years in snow that we've had for the past 3-4 years. I for one could use a break this winter. Flame away newbies...... I can take it.


haha - yeah, i just love the newbies who want the :blizzards and 12" snowfalls. F--- that. Id prefer to keep my trans working on my trucks


----------



## esshakim

hey, i was wondering if anyone on here has the link for the national weather services were i can see what the total snow fall accumulation was for a given date.


----------



## procut

esshakim;916666 said:


> hey, i was wondering if anyone on here has the link for the national weather services were i can see what the total snow fall accumulation was for a given date.


http://www.wunderground.com/history/


----------



## MikeLawnSnowLLC

well most of my resi accounts are seasonal so i dont like to go out to much i dont mind salting though because i get paid per time for that. So lets just find the happy medium lol


----------



## Five Star Lawn Care LLC

TCLA;916332 said:


> Nothing wrong with the white look. That's insurance to fend off the next little batch that will fall.


yeah...times are tough for them right now...have came to a working agreement to not do much service on the weekends.....it sucks...but i have to keep them happy. 
they have laid off like 150 people in the last 2 months....it wont be long before they close up shop.



michigancutter;916656 said:


> I want to retire by the time im 50.


I would recomend finding another industry if this is what your goal is.....maybe 5 years ago i would have said something different:crying::crying:


----------



## Leisure Time LC

michigancutter;916648 said:


> How many gallons did you go threw on that lot? altoghter


About 80 Gallons


----------



## ajslands

dont forget about the 2 major storms were gonna get!!! january 8-11/10: is a 7-14", and february 8-11/10 is 8-15"

sources: http://www.farmersalmanac.com/weather/USA-Midwest-weather

this is just a bad year cuz of el nino, its jiust a cycle, like next year will get alot of snow again, its just like the stock market, or like politics, one decade we had a bad gonvoner, the next decade we had a b****! (mole lady) (jenifer granholm) :realmad::laughing:


----------



## grassmaster06

Leisure Time LC;916747 said:


> About 80 Gallons


was that a normal app /heavy /light and if you used salt approx how much salt would have been used


----------



## grassmaster06

grassmaster06;916796 said:


> was that a normal app /heavy /light and if you used salt approx how much salt would have been used


i really like the looks of your lot i am really thinking about adding liquid


----------



## brookline

grassmaster06;916801 said:


> i really like the looks of your lot i am really thinking about adding liquid


I'm trying to study up on it myself for next year. Or at the very least add a pre-wetting system to a V-box.


----------



## F250SD

AndyTblc;916561 said:


> no snow tonight. oh well


http://squall.sfsu.edu/crws/jetstream.html

http://radar.weather.gov/ridge/Conus/full.php

Not even a little push?

Sad monday morning... But i hold on to Hope for an inch! payup


----------



## michigancutter

I would recomend finding another industry if this is what your goal is.....maybe 5 years ago i would have said something different:crying::crying:[/QUOTE]

Why would you say that? You doint plan on doing this the rest of your life do you? I sure hope not! Ive been in buisness for 10 years now another 15 years and im out. House will be paid for kids grown up and in collage a nice nest egg set aside, then sell off what i have and live off the intrest. You must not have a game plan do you?


----------



## michigancutter

Leisure Time LC;916747 said:


> About 80 Gallons


Thats not bad for a 50 -60 car lot.


----------



## 24v6spd

Remember last season we got very little snow in February. The season has barely gotten started. After 25 years I have realized we will get what we get, and it's not over till it's over. I wish the weather would stay cold enough to form some good ice for fishing though.


----------



## Leisure Time LC

michigancutter;916884 said:


> Thats not bad for a 50 -60 car lot.


That was a little on the heavy side. I tend to put down a little more than I need to, but it is alot cheaper than salt, and I can afford to put in down and still stay in the profit range I want to be.


----------



## flykelley

grassmaster06;916801 said:


> i really like the looks of your lot i am really thinking about adding liquid


 I may have a 300 gallon gas powered unit for sale in the near future, send me a pm for more info.

Regards Mike


----------



## Leisure Time LC

Looks like no snow/work tonight


----------



## CSC Contracting

Ice fishing season has started here..


----------



## michigancutter

Leisure Time LC;916925 said:


> That was a little on the heavy side. I tend to put down a little more than I need to, but it is alot cheaper than salt, and I can afford to put in down and still stay in the profit range I want to be.


I feel you on that bro. we just got into salt brine this season and so far i am very happy with the results. Yes it is alot cheaper than bulk and no more pre paying for bulk is nice too. No snow tongiht but some light snow by mid morn tomorrow, i heard


----------



## Leisure Time LC

michigancutter;917072 said:


> I feel you on that bro. we just got into salt brine this season and so far i am very happy with the results. Yes it is alot cheaper than bulk and no more pre paying for bulk is nice too. No snow tongiht but some light snow by mid morn tomorrow, i heard


This is my second year using it, I always have 5 to 8000 gallons at my yard at all times. No more shortages or price increases for me...


----------



## Superior L & L

flykelley;916953 said:


> I may have a 300 gallon gas powered unit for sale in the near future, send me a pm for more info.
> 
> Regards Mike


Oh Mike !!!! dont be a liquid hater


----------



## michigancutter

Leisure Time LC;917097 said:


> This is my second year using it, I always have 5 to 8000 gallons at my yard at all times. No more shortages or price increases for me...


Are you still using bullk at all or just straight liquid? Or are you prewetting your salt at all?


----------



## AndyTblc

F250SD;916831 said:


> http://squall.sfsu.edu/crws/jetstream.html
> 
> http://radar.weather.gov/ridge/Conus/full.php
> 
> Not even a little push?
> 
> Sad monday morning... But i hold on to Hope for an inch! payup


I'm going skiing tomorrow morning at 9, so I will be up at 6 o'clock to make sure there isn't an inch or 2 as I have to clear a parking lot, but the way it's looking right now, I shouldn't even bother getting up


----------



## grassmaster06

Leisure Time LC;917097 said:


> This is my second year using it, I always have 5 to 8000 gallons at my yard at all times. No more shortages or price increases for me...


how does the truck feel when plowing with the liquid in the back ,i heard it gets kind of sloshy ,and how many gpm's is your system flowing


----------



## ajslands

AndyTblc;917251 said:


> I'm going skiing tomorrow morning at 9, so I will be up at 6 o'clock to make sure there isn't an inch or 2 as I have to clear a parking lot, but the way it's looking right now, I shouldn't even bother getting up


that is such a good idea which mountain you going to. brightion is the worst :realmad:


----------



## AndyTblc

I go to bittersweet. It's 20 miles away from my house


----------



## ChaseCreekSnow

I would recomend finding another industry if this is what your goal is.....maybe 5 years ago i would have said something different:crying:

I would have to agree with you on that one as well. I do enjoy my work and make a very nice living. However, I feel that if you want early retirement, you are definitely in the wrong industry. I'm glad my girl has a good job,otherwise we wouldn't be able to live how we do.

And to add to jason pallas' comment earlier about thin winters and no money..you hit the nail on the head..I do expect to at least cover expenses and bills..but not to get rich. I think guys get in over their heads with having too much stuff sitting around and no work. Rented/leased equipment that is just collecting rust and paying for a shop, with no activity happening in it. That's why I keep it small, and try to pay for everything outright. This year has been pretty disappointing though...


----------



## Superior L & L

ChaseCreekSnow;917417 said:


> This year has been pretty disappointing though...


Its still real early !!!

we could plow 10 times in January


----------



## terrapro

ajslands;917353 said:


> that is such a good idea which mountain you going to. brightion is the worst :realmad:


Concerning Brighton, you can wave to me as I drive past to go plow my lots! as you are skiing :waving:


----------



## ChaseCreekSnow

Superior L & L;917427 said:


> Its still real early !!!
> 
> we could plow 10 times in January


I hope you're right!! I put a perty bright red paint job on my faded out uni-mount...
And I do think things will pick up in January for some reason.


----------



## F250SD

terrapro;917432 said:


> Concerning Brighton, you can wave to me as I drive past to go plow my lots! as you are skiing :waving:


:laughing::laughing:


----------



## ChaseCreekSnow

Radar is firing up south of 96... Snowing nicely here in farmington hills.


----------



## F250SD

ChaseCreekSnow;917492 said:


> Radar is firing up south of 96... Snowing nicely here in farmington hills.


http://radar.weather.gov/ridge/radar.php?product=NCR&rid=DTX&loop=yes


----------



## TheXpress2002

Snowing and sticking here in Canton


----------



## brandonslc

Think we will be out saltin tonight in the livonia area?


----------



## TheXpress2002

Superior L & L;917427 said:


> Its still real early !!!
> 
> we could plow 10 times in January


These newbies havent been around long enough. If I recall correctly 2 years ago not sleeping the last 2 weeks of January and the entire month of February and wound up with 20 pushes that year.


----------



## ChaseCreekSnow

Hoping for some action down in wayne.


----------



## F250SD

QUOTE=TheXpress2002;917525]These newbies havent been around long enough. If I recall correctly 2 years ago not sleeping the last 2 weeks of January and the entire month of February and wound up with 20 pushes that year.[/QUOTE]

:salute:


----------



## F250SD

Let it snow off to


----------



## ChaseCreekSnow

As long as the salting keeps on coming, we're fine. Tonight could be possible,especially further south. I recall last year being outstanding, the year before that being good as well. I have no further recollection beyond the past two years...We could get slammed pretty hard though in january and not even see it coming.


----------



## M&S Property

I am good with salting. Easy and you get more sleep.


----------



## ajslands

just got the lates from jerry hodak, chan 7 accumulating snow friday night thru sunday


----------



## ajslands

o and yes we will be salting tonight, iam satrting at 3  but its a good feeling being the only one on the road


----------



## Plow Dude

Happy 1st day of winter everyone. And as far as the snow goes, I wouldn't mind an easy winter myself. Atleast no giant accumulation storms like the one that just hit the east coast.


----------



## silvetouch

*snow snow snow*

whats the snow looking like out there? 
1/4" to 1/2" inch in downriver so far .... snow is still falling, but radar doesn't look to impressive for much longer


----------



## michigancutter

You know the funny thing about this site is everyone *****es theres no snow then we get it and are swamped everyone *****s that we need a break and to much snow. This site cracks me up.Take what you can get now cause you never know whats going to happen tomorrow.


----------



## Stuffdeer

Uhm...So, we had less then a quarter inch on the ground, and I saw three (3) people plowing a quarter inch. I salted my Zero Tolerance accounts, but didn't even put the plow on!


----------



## ajslands

ya i saw like 5 guys plowing, but i too didnt put my plow on and just salted. maybe they just need the money. IMO theres not enough snow to plow, what is it 1/2" maybe.


----------



## ACutAboveLLC

Just getting back from salting most our accounts.


Sleep. Shop. Salt.


----------



## Luther

Stuffdeer;917841 said:


> Uhm...So, we had less then a quarter inch on the ground, and I saw three (3) people plowing a quarter inch. I salted my Zero Tolerance accounts, but didn't even put the plow on!


I also saw people plow 1/4" dusting this morning in the Livonia/Farmington area.


----------



## Matson Snow

TCLA;917865 said:


> I also saw people plow 1/4" dusting this morning in the Livonia/Farmington area.


Im BUSTED..Just trying to find something to do..Concrete business is a little slow and the phone is not ringing...:laughing::laughing:


----------



## cuttingedge13

TCLA;917865 said:


> I also saw people plow 1/4" dusting this morning in the Livonia/Farmington area.


There was 2" on my lots in Plymouth this morning (5 and Sheldon)......It took 4 days to get to that point. Luckily no one drove through them this weekend or I'm sure it all would have melted yesterday.


----------



## CJSLAWNSERVICE

Pm me for a residential plow lead in bloom. twsp. Inkster between 14 and 15


----------



## procut

TCLA;917865 said:


> I also saw people plow 1/4" dusting this morning in the Livonia/Farmington area.


I could never figure that out, in my expirience, if you try to plow a slight dusting it glazes over and becomes even more slick than it was origionally. The only thing i can think of is that its guys who don't have salting capabilities, so they just try to plow anyways.


----------



## MikeLawnSnowLLC

Anybody know who holds the contract for the Flagstar bank? Was at the one at 9 and harper this morning what a joke not even salted or plowed or anything. I've never seen so many parking lots in this condition.


----------



## terrapro

I think you guys are all seeing the economy. I've been told by three different accounts that I signed up this year that "we would love salt but just can't afford it right now, can you just plow at the 1.5" trigger".


----------



## Mark Oomkes

TCLA;917865 said:


> I also saw people plow 1/4" dusting this morning in the Livonia/Farmington area.


Those would be the lowballers trying to make up for screwing themselves on pricing.

Happens all the time up here.

Or they have a per push with a maximum # of pushes then their rates double or triple so they go out at every flake to hit their max pushes and can screw the customer.

Idiots


----------



## CJSLAWNSERVICE

MikeLawnSnowLLC;918045 said:


> Anybody know who holds the contract for the Flagstar bank? Was at the one at 9 and harper this morning what a joke not even salted or plowed or anything. I've never seen so many parking lots in this condition.


same in novi...... not salted , at least on time


----------



## MikeLawnSnowLLC

I know times are bad around here but I mean a bank where you have foot traffic coming in and out all the time I just find that there is no excuse for this was wondering about approaching this branch but figure the contract is probably held by a national maintenance company because I believe there is like a 122 branches or something in MI


----------



## bluespruce

i hate being the contractor of a site thats not salted, or i am not able to properly service it be cause ppl see my truck there or know its my account and they dont understand always its the customers choice. cant wait for the econmy to make a swing towards the green


----------



## MikeLawnSnowLLC

I agree with that statement lots look so much better when plowed and salted however salting is not cheap so the smaller business and business's that are struggling can't afford that service.


----------



## F250SD

MikeLawnSnowLLC;918105 said:


> I agree with that statement lots look so much better when plowed and salted however salting is not cheap so the smaller business and business's that are struggling can't afford that service.


I agree i had the chance to start salting this year BUT i got a new truck, Plow, and 2 Exmarks, New enclosed trailer... BUT i did not go push dust:laughing: I hand shoveled my drive though I ATTEMPTED to LOW-BALL this Olive graden by my house and someone SUPER LOW BALLED it the GM at olive garden told me he is saving 6 grand this year!!!!! and my bid 7,500 WAS LOW just because i know him...... 
I went to eat there yesterday and they had piles of icy snow and MOUNDS OF SALT looked like moguls for skiing :laughing:

ANYWAY WILL BE SALTING NEXT YEAR
Just don't know what i want to get into liquid OR Rocks


----------



## procut

F250SD;918149 said:


> I agree i had the chance to start salting this year BUT i got a new truck, Plow, and 2 Exmarks, New enclosed trailer... BUT i did not go push dust:laughing: I hand shoveled my drive though I ATTEMPTED to LOW-BALL this Olive graden by my house and someone SUPER LOW BALLED it the GM at olive garden told me he is saving 6 grand this year!!!!! and my bid 7,500 WAS LOW just because i know him......
> I went to eat there yesterday and they had piles of icy snow and MOUNDS OF SALT looked like moguls for skiing :laughing:
> 
> ANYWAY WILL BE SALTING NEXT YEAR
> Just don't know what i want to get into liquid OR Rocks


Not sure what part of the state your from, but around here $7500 for an olive garden would be awfully high. Was this for just snow, or both lawn and snow? Just curious. Around here you would be laughed out the door if you bid $7500 for plowing & salting.


----------



## bluespruce

its possible


----------



## flykelley

Superior L & L;917165 said:


> Oh Mike !!!! dont be a liquid hater


Not at all Paul, this year I have 4 places selling salt, last year it was one. Its still early but it doesn't look like the salt shortages we have had the last two years. I have used more Liquid than salt this year, just testing the waters is all. Started using chloride from The Chloride guy this year and Im having better results than last year.

Mike


----------



## F250SD

procut;918259 said:


> Not sure what part of the state your from, but around here $7500 for an olive garden would be awfully high. Was this for just snow, or both lawn and snow? Just curious. Around here you would be laughed out the door if you bid $7500 for plowing & salting.


Its for a olive garden in Oakland county, Just snow, Very Large lot for an olive garden 1.7 acres of plowing, 13 islands (in the worst spots), and they paid $10,000 the last 3 years


----------



## procut

F250SD;918494 said:


> Its for a olive garden in Oakland county, Just snow, Very Large lot for an olive garden 1.7 acres of plowing, 13 islands (in the worst spots), and they paid $10,000 the last 3 years


Oh, wow I didn't think the lot would be nearly that big. Guess that's not too far off then.


----------



## P&M Landscaping

It looks like this Christmas eve/day storm is taking a very similar track to the one from two weeks ago that snowed, and then rained. X-press any chance it'll be all snow out of this?


----------



## 24v6spd

P&M Landscaping;918532 said:


> It looks like this Christmas eve/day storm is taking a very similar track to the one from two weeks ago that snowed, and then rained. X-press any chance it'll be all snow out of this?


 Any updates on this forecast would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## F250SD

procut;918505 said:


> Oh, wow I didn't think the lot would be nearly that big. Guess that's not too far off then.


Yeah its attached to a strip mall and connects to a chili's lot with a ton of parking for both, a huge waste of space but nice for plowers payup


----------



## CJSLAWNSERVICE

F250SD;918699 said:


> Yeah its attached to a strip mall and connects to a chili's lot with a ton of parking for both, a huge waste of space but nice for plowers payup


Novi?? well anyways 7500 seems nice for the description.....


----------



## michigancutter

Well jerry said a nother dusting tonight for the tri area. Ill take these saltings all day long,less money going out for labor and more money in my pocket. I also have noticed this season alot of lots not being down, banks churches and strip malls are the most common. Gratiot ave between 16-23 mile rd seems like only a couple lots were done these last couple days.


----------



## ajslands

it was sean ash, and ya looks like we'll be salting again tommorow, i rexently checked the radar and thers also a large blatch of snow over wisconson heading towardz mi. so maybe we'll salt for 3 days in a row


----------



## Superior L & L

Are the lots and roads getting slick down in the Novi area yet?


----------



## ajslands

the roads on the little island in the detroit river are ussmileyflag


----------



## brookline

ajslands;919009 said:


> the roads on the little island in the detroit river are ussmileyflag


Sounds good to me. More salt please!payup


----------



## ajslands

i wasent alive in 1978 but i was wondering to those of you that were??/ i have heard some rumors of people that were alive then and they have said that this weather is just like the weather they had then that lead up to that storm. so i was wondering is this true. is michigan gonaa get a 5 foot storm and plowdrivers will be making thousands in just a few hours. and will be doing 168 hour shifts with 24 hours sleep. and we'll all be rich at the end of the day??


----------



## F250SD

ajslands;919166 said:


> i wasent alive in 1978 but i was wondering to those of you that were??/ i have heard some rumors of people that were alive then and they have said that this weather is just like the weather they had then that lead up to that storm. so i was wondering is this true. is michigan gonaa get a 5 foot storm and plowdrivers will be making thousands in just a few hours. and will be doing 168 hour shifts with 24 hours sleep. and we'll all be rich at the end of the day??


:laughing::laughing:


----------



## F250SD




----------



## brookline

ajslands;919166 said:


> i wasent alive in 1978 but i was wondering to those of you that were??/ i have heard some rumors of people that were alive then and they have said that this weather is just like the weather they had then that lead up to that storm. so i was wondering is this true. is michigan gonaa get a 5 foot storm and plowdrivers will be making thousands in just a few hours. and will be doing 168 hour shifts with 24 hours sleep. and we'll all be rich at the end of the day??


My brother was born during that storm Jan 24 my Dad missed it because he was stuck in Troy for about two days before he could drive back. The only way your making that kind of money off a storm like that is if you got a few Wheel Loaders. Just give me a bunch of 3" - 4" storms and some saltings.payup


----------



## ajslands

salting tommorow, the temp droped alot, and theres a big blotch of snow coming towards us, just over wisconson..quick question tho, do you salt when you think the temp is gonna rise the next day, cuz thursday there calling for freezing rain and sleet and snow, and its gonna accumulate, according to the NOAA, so just wodering if you would salt on thursday. i would assume you would because weather paterns change and we could realy end up getting 6" of snow the next day, and under that would be all ice.


----------



## AndyTblc

they are saying light snow developing after 2am, so I will wake up early and see how "light" it actually is, if not, then I'm going skiing again like I did this morning


----------



## michigancutter

ajslands;919248 said:


> salting tommorow, the temp droped alot, and theres a big blotch of snow coming towards us, just over wisconson..quick question tho, do you salt when you think the temp is gonna rise the next day, cuz thursday there calling for freezing rain and sleet and snow, and its gonna accumulate, according to the NOAA, so just wodering if you would salt on thursday. i would assume you would because weather paterns change and we could realy end up getting 6" of snow the next day, and under that would be all ice.


Well it being x-mas eve, most of my lots will be closed for the holidays except a couple churches that will be busy so i would spray my churches and wait till saturday morning and push then. lots that are closed wouldnt want to be charge for a day there not opened, so i would only do my open lots and wait it out. thats one option


----------



## ajslands

but the shops yuou would do for sure, right cuz christmas eve is like the most popular time to shop for stuff. and ive looked at the radar, it lookos like this storm is actualy going to hit us. and apt complexes for sure tho right? and hotels, cuz those would be busy on days like those.


----------



## michigancutter

ajslands;919306 said:


> but the shops yuou would do for sure, right cuz christmas eve is like the most popular time to shop for stuff. and ive looked at the radar, it lookos like this storm is actualy going to hit us. and apt complexes for sure tho right? and hotels, cuz those would be busy on days like those.


Just the lots that are opened, churches stripmalls,shopping centers, anywhere were people are going to be out. Condos especially there alwayts a PITA


----------



## AndyTblc

has anyone checked out the mid-west radar? A big snow storm coming at us, I wonder if we will get a "surprise" threw the night
http://www.fox17online.com/weather/fox17-midwest-satrad,0,4298976.htmlstory


----------



## MikeLawnSnowLLC

Hmmmm wonder if i'll be salting in the morning?!?!


----------



## AndyTblc

or here is the radar from the NWS
http://radar.weather.gov/Conus/centgrtlakes_loop.php
I think I better get to bed and set my alarm JUST in case


----------



## Jason Pallas

ajslands;919166 said:


> i wasent alive in 1978 but i was wondering to those of you that were??/ i have heard some rumors of people that were alive then and they have said that this weather is just like the weather they had then that lead up to that storm. so i was wondering is this true. is michigan gonaa get a 5 foot storm and plowdrivers will be making thousands in just a few hours. and will be doing 168 hour shifts with 24 hours sleep. and we'll all be rich at the end of the day??


NO ONE in this business gets rich off a storm like that (except the transmission shops)..... and no one makes thousands of dollars in a few hours in a storm like that (unless, of course you make thousands in a few hours regularly).


----------



## ACutAboveLLC

Looking for a local place near my accounts for quick salt pick ups.
Commerce, White Lake, Wixom, Novi, Walled Lake.
Pm me please if you have bulk salt with a loader and would be interested in making some cash payup


----------



## Jays Green Daze

AndyTblc;919496 said:


> or here is the radar from the NWS
> http://radar.weather.gov/Conus/centgrtlakes_loop.php
> I think I better get to bed and set my alarm JUST in case


Is the jet stream going to push that storm south of us?


----------



## brookline

ACutAboveLLC;919503 said:


> Looking for a local place near my accounts for quick salt pick ups.
> Commerce, White Lake, Wixom, Novi, Walled Lake.
> Pm me please if you have bulk salt with a loader and would be interested in making some cash payup


Have you tried Angelo's?


----------



## ACutAboveLLC

brookline;919532 said:


> Have you tried Angelo's?


yes sir good salt fair price...
just rather put a few bucks in a local smaller guys pocket.
if he bought in bulk then i might be able to save a couple bucks and he can make a few bucks.


----------



## brookline

ACutAboveLLC;919542 said:


> yes sir good salt fair price...
> just rather put a few bucks in a local smaller guys pocket.
> if he bought in bulk then i might be able to save a couple bucks and he can make a few bucks.


Oh ok I follow you now.


----------



## michigancutter

ajslands;919166 said:


> i wasent alive in 1978 but i was wondering to those of you that were??/ i have heard some rumors of people that were alive then and they have said that this weather is just like the weather they had then that lead up to that storm. so i was wondering is this true. is michigan gonaa get a 5 foot storm and plowdrivers will be making thousands in just a few hours. and will be doing 168 hour shifts with 24 hours sleep. and we'll all be rich at the end of the day??


I wish but will never happen. How would you get to your jobs when the main roads and side streets will be shut down. Like Jason pallas said transmission shops and repair shops would be making the fat loot. We would probally lose out. Ill stick to the 6" jobs
Well anyways im heading out to my northen macomb sites to do some spraying have a nice coating over there.


----------



## BossPlowGuy04

brookline;919532 said:


> Have you tried Angelo's?


begonia brothers there off 8 mile


----------



## magnatrac

Another 1/2" here this morning in north oakland. Off to salt but I think I an going to check on plowing some drives. It took 4 days but there might finally be enough snow to plow some of them.

, shaun


----------



## Leisure Time LC

I just got baack from checking my lots and all clear in Westland


----------



## AndyTblc

Nothing in wayland, everything is kind of going south, but I still think I might see something a little later on today. Back to bed for me


----------



## Metro Lawn

nothing to speak of on the eastside


----------



## magnatrac

We salted here in ortonville and I scraped the streets at 2 of our subdivisions. It was mostly packed but about 1-1/2" at the curbs. It was fast and easy ! I don't mind making an apperence when we get these small snow falls. I also plow 5 large drives that I do, again the snow added up the past few days. Nothing too exciting, but something to do !!!

, shaun


----------



## cuttingedge13

Anyone know of someone who is able to weld stainless steel. Reverse + Cell Phone + Telephone Pole + Salter = Broken hood.


----------



## ajslands

Me! just pm me, you got a tig welder to do it or a gas welder


----------



## F250SD

Any Thoughts?

Added Jets


----------



## P&M Landscaping

Hmmm, interesting.. Looks to be growing too


----------



## Mark Oomkes

F250SD;919922 said:


> Any Thoughts?
> 
> Added Jets


Been doing that all morning.

Too dry of air overhead to get even a flurry over here.

It isn't even snowing in Benton Harlem. And the snow is overhead there.


----------



## F250SD

Mark Oomkes;919944 said:


> Been doing that all morning.
> 
> Too dry of air overhead to get even a flurry over here.
> 
> It isn't even snowing in Benton Harlem. And the snow is overhead there.


I was wondering about the activity over WI & IL heading this way.... Maybe a Clipper later? Good enough for Salting?


----------



## sefh

It's all heading south.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

F250SD;919950 said:


> I was wondering about the activity over WI & IL heading this way.... Maybe a Clipper later? Good enough for Salting?


It might be for you guys, but watch the radar in motion. It's hooking SE and evaporating the further east it goes.


----------



## ajslands

if neeeds to snow, hopefully tonight. but thursday might be saltable, saturday might be plowable i hope and jan 8-11 looks plowable for sure, and so does 9-14 of feb


----------



## Allor Outdoor

ACutAboveLLC;919542 said:


> yes sir good salt fair price...
> just rather put a few bucks in a local smaller guys pocket.
> if he bought in bulk then i might be able to save a couple bucks and he can make a few bucks.


I might be able to help you out depending on how much you are going to need. Email me at [email protected]


----------



## ajslands

all i see is a bunch of arrows on that map


----------



## bluespruce

ajslands;919989 said:


> if neeeds to snow, hopefully tonight. but thursday might be saltable, saturday might be plowable i hope and jan 8-11 looks plowable for sure, and so does 9-14 of feb


you cant go off farmers alm., and its to far out to know


----------



## lawnprolawns

cuttingedge13;919862 said:


> Anyone know of someone who is able to weld stainless steel. Reverse + Cell Phone + Telephone Pole + Salter = Broken hood.


I'd be glad to help. Gotta get it done tomorrow morning though while dad is out of town, he does not like dirty trucks in the shop! Lol.

I'm in Northville at 7 and Chub. Got a TIG and a heated shop. Bring me a show shovel or something in return..haha.

248 756 7201


----------



## ajslands

bluespruce;920081 said:


> you cant go off farmers alm., and its to far out to know


howd you know i went off farmers almanac, jerry hodak could of told me that. or i could be realy smart and i know its gonna happen.. but ya i did get it from farmers almanac, i just want snow! :yow!:


----------



## bluespruce

clam down and salt if you arnt a lowballer you can make alot more salting and break less **** promise


----------



## ajslands

ya i know you can make more salting but last time i salted was yesterday and i am hoping i can get a salting in thursday night =)


----------



## F250SD

:laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## Superior L & L

lawnprolawns;920105 said:


> Bring me a show shovel or something in return..haha.
> 
> 248 756 7201


DUDE !!! thats too cheap these snow plow/ salt guys make way to much $$$$$$.

I heard the going rate is a case of beer, a shovel, set of wings and a hooker for a hour :laughing:


----------



## bigjeeping

anyone knowledgeable on hot tub repair? Recently acquired a HotSprings tub (for free I might add) and have just ordered all the parts to get it running.. or so I hope.


----------



## bluespruce

snow plowing salting and hot tub forum...


----------



## cuttingedge13

lawnprolawns;920105 said:


> I'd be glad to help. Gotta get it done tomorrow morning though while dad is out of town, he does not like dirty trucks in the shop! Lol.
> 
> I'm in Northville at 7 and Chub. Got a TIG and a heated shop. Bring me a show shovel or something in return..haha.
> 
> 248 756 7201


THANK YOU VERY MUCH FOR THE OFFER!!!!, I found a guy over by me before I got home this afternoon to check the computer. I thought I had the stuff to do it with my MIG, but it turns out the spool of stainless wire was to small for my machine, and I had the wrong gas!!!


----------



## michigancutter

Well you gotta love these hack companies trying to play with the big boys. Just got back from salting a condo that hasnt been touched at all this season, 2 inches of ice everywhere took over 400 gallons just to get it back into shape. Good thing is i signed them for 2 years for lawn/snow. Thanks John for hooking me up on some liquid this afternoon. also stay away from my condo by you john.lol


----------



## ajslands

Originally Posted by cuttingedge13
Anyone know of someone who is able to weld stainless steel. Reverse + Cell Phone + Telephone Pole + Salter = Broken hood.
248 756 7201[/QUOTE said:


> who breaks there hood going in reverse? :laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## terrapro

ajslands;920441 said:


> who breaks there hood going in reverse? :laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:


Salter hood.


----------



## ajslands

terrapro;920460 said:


> Salter hood.


oh, i wonder if you could weld something to the hitch and have it stick out 2 feet and put like a T bar at the end (i dont know if thats the name for it) and if you hit something that bends instead. and if you hit something hard enough then you bend your frame a little. hmmm come to think of it, that would be a bad idea.. get a back up camera or use speakerphone, or watch where your going


----------



## 2FAST4U

Santa all I want for Christmas is SNOW!!!


----------



## JR Snow Removal

It looks like we may get some the day after, which happens to be my birthdaypayup I wouldn't mind some snow


----------



## M&S Property

I may be the only one but I really don't want snow on the 24th or 25th...Just way too much work when it is supposed to be family time.


----------



## ajslands

JR Snow Removal;920492 said:


> It looks like we may get some the day after, which happens to be my birthdaypayup I wouldn't mind some snow





2FAST4U;920475 said:


> Santa all I want for Christmas is SNOW!!!


well jr since its your birthday ill do all your routes and collect all your money, you need to spend time with da family, and yes i hope we get a few inches on saturday, the maps and medorlogists say we are so i hope there right


----------



## procut

M&S Property;920495 said:


> I may be the only one but I really don't want snow on the 24th or 25th...Just way too much work when it is supposed to be family time.


I'd just assume it hold off...

Not sure what to really expect, though; as every forcast I've seen says something differant.


----------



## ajslands

xysportthast why were hoping for snow on the 26th, but i do hear you on that, thursday might still be saltable tho, but hey iam 17 so i got stupid school after this 2 week break so i hope it snows as much as possible over this 2 week break ussmileyflag


----------



## michigancutter

Snow can hold off at least till saturday then let it snow let it snow!!!!!!!


----------



## M&S Property

procut;920538 said:


> I'd just assume it hold off...
> 
> Not sure what to really expect, though; as every forcast I've seen says something differant.


It's Michigan, you just always be prepared. People try to predict weather but no matter how good they are it is not an exact science. We had a prime example of that last weekend when the best weather man I have ever seen (xpress) said don't bother waking up (i did wake up) and somehow it did snow.


----------



## ajslands

M&S Property;920556 said:


> It's Michigan, you just always be prepared. People try to predict weather but no matter how good they are it is not an exact science. We had a prime example of that last weekend when the best weather man I have ever seen (xpress) said don't bother waking up (i did wake up) and somehow it did snow.


i thought the best weather man was jerry hodak. its a good thing i woke up =) got to try out my salter and make a few hundred bucks. also got to try out my plow but just for the handicap spots


----------



## F250SD

ajslands;920564 said:


> i thought the best weather man was jerry hodak. its a good thing i woke up =) got to try out my salter and make a few hundred bucks. also got to try out my plow but just for the handicap spots


JERRY


----------



## ajslands

so jerry is the best weather man, then jim cantore or hoever you spell his name, then thexpress and then me =)


----------



## JR Snow Removal

the best weather forecaster is...My bedroom window it's never wrong.


----------



## ajslands

ill bet it cant tell you the temparture


----------



## JR Snow Removal

ajslands;920658 said:


> ill bet it cant tell you the temparture


sure it does I have a thermometer stuck to itxysport


----------



## ajslands

then it cant tell you the time, nor humidity, nor windspeed, nor iof theres and warnings, nor if its a falling or rising barometer.


----------



## superiorsnowrem

Hey guys, I got a plow truck up for sale on craigslist. Here is the link http://annarbor.craigslist.org/cto/1521606340.html. If anyone is interested let me know and I will factor in a plowsite discount lol.


----------



## ajslands

link dont work


----------



## brookline

You have to love those procrastinator's that call you two days after it snows and ices up and want to be put on the schedule... I charged them for plowing and salting just for being a PITA with all the ice.payup


----------



## terrapro

brookline;920982 said:


> You have to love those procrastinator's that call you two days after it snows and ices up and want to be put on the schedule... I charged them for plowing and salting just for being a PITA with all the ice.payup


ehhh what can you do,turn down money when its not snowing. I did one today that they wanted it clean for Christmas with salt, 40' drive $100 with salt wesport I was there for almost an hour but extra $$$$ in the pocket helps.


----------



## michigancutter

superiorsnowrem;920916 said:


> Hey guys, I got a plow truck up for sale on craigslist. Here is the link http://annarbor.craigslist.org/cto/1521606340.html. If anyone is interested let me know and I will factor in a plowsite discount lol.


Blowen headgasket, i give you a thousand for it?


----------



## 2FAST4U

is any one going to salt there residentials Christmas eve day? figured there's going to be alot of people in and out of there houses.


----------



## Metro Lawn

michigancutter;920395 said:


> Well you gotta love these hack companies trying to play with the big boys. Just got back from salting a condo that hasnt been touched at all this season, 2 inches of ice everywhere took over 400 gallons just to get it back into shape. Good thing is i signed them for 2 years for lawn/snow. Thanks John for hooking me up on some liquid this afternoon. also stay away from my condo by you john.lol


I really gave you water, now they will sign with me for sure...lol Just kidding. Any time Mike.


----------



## ajslands

2FAST4U;921215 said:


> is any one going to salt there residentials Christmas eve day? figured there's going to be alot of people in and out of there houses.


most likely i will be salting that night, i just wish santa would deliver to moving trucks like pizza delivery companies would. maybe since i have a red truck santa would go after that, and the extra weight of a new mower would help with traction. but ya iam saliting my apts, hotels, and 1 res thats wants salt, i dont think many restraunts are open on christmas day so those will be fine.


----------



## ajslands

good news, the temp for christmas day is dropping, still high 30's but at least its not 40 like the other day, maybe it can drop down to 30 and will have a white christmas =)


----------



## ajslands

wats my fav weather man gonna say tonight (jerry hodak)


----------



## Metro Lawn

here is the F/A forecast for the rest of winter

December 2009
20th-23rd. Rain and/or snow. 24th-27th. Sunshine and cold, dry weather prevails. 28th-31st. Cold and dry. 

January 2010
1st-3rd. Clearing skies. 4th-7th. Fair, then cold, snowy. 8th-11th. Heavy snow spreads in from the west, 7"-14" possible 12th-15th. Snowy, then fair, cold. 16th-19th. Blustery winds. 20th-23rd. Fair, very cold. 24th-27th. Some snow, flurries. 28th-31st. Fair, cold. 

February 2010
1st-3rd. Wet, then clearing, cold. 4th-7th. Clearing, colder. 8th-11th. Major storm brings heavy snow, with accumulations of 8"-15". 12th-15th. More snowy weather, especially Great Lakes. 16th-19th. Fair. 20th-23rd. Snowstorm. 24th-28th. Fair, cold. 

March 2010
1st-3rd. Fair, cold. 4th-7th. Stormy by the 7th. 8th-11th. Stormy, then fair. 12th-15th. Light snow, then fair. 16th-19th. Fair and windy. 20th-23rd. Stormy weather moves through Great Lakes, then clearing. 24th-27th. Fair, then unsettled. 28th-31st. Clearing, pleasant. 

April 2010
1st-3rd. Tornado threat for Illinois, Indianan, western Kentucky. 4th-7th. Fair, pleasant. 8th-11th. Showers across Illinois, Michigan east, then fair. 12th-15th.


----------



## brookline

terrapro;921112 said:


> ehhh what can you do,turn down money when its not snowing. I did one today that they wanted it clean for Christmas with salt, 40' drive $100 with salt wesport I was there for almost an hour but extra $$$$ in the pocket helps.


Oh yea I definitely wouldn't turn it down. Especially beings its also a summer account in a neighborhood that I do alot of business in. I just don't like the fact that the neighbors might get a bad impression that I showed up two days late even though that's not the whole story.


----------



## brookline

Metro, I'm going to get a hold of you next week and get some knowledge on the wonders of liquid... I just haven't had time this week with getting ready for Christmas.


----------



## Leisure Time LC

Getting ready for the next money maker..... 4000 gallons in and ready...

FYI

I am selling chloride out of my Westland yard for .40 a gallon


----------



## ajslands

i was yelled at for using farmers almanac, and posting it on here


----------



## AndyTblc

lol, I could go either way with the farmers almanac, I won't knock somebody for using it, and I won't knock people who don't use it.


----------



## lawnprolawns

Leisure Time LC;921739 said:


> Getting ready for the next money maker..... 4000 gallons in and ready...
> 
> FYI
> 
> I am selling chloride out of my Westland yard for .40 a gallon


Where in Westland are you?

Oh and I will be selling homemade salt brine for .25/gallon, though, I have never tested it and it may not work  Just kidding. I am, however, about to run out to the garage and fire up the brine maker, then run some tests with the refractometer and see how much salt I'm actually dissolving into the water.


----------



## ajslands

is brine just SCl+H2O?


----------



## ajslands

Metro Lawn;921344 said:


> here is the F/A forecast for the rest of winter
> 
> December 2009
> 20th-23rd. Rain and/or snow. 24th-27th. Sunshine and cold, dry weather prevails. 28th-31st. Cold and dry.
> 
> January 2010
> 1st-3rd. Clearing skies. 4th-7th. Fair, then cold, snowy. 8th-11th. Heavy snow spreads in from the west, 7"-14" possible 12th-15th. Snowy, then fair, cold. 16th-19th. Blustery winds. 20th-23rd. Fair, very cold. 24th-27th. Some snow, flurries. 28th-31st. Fair, cold.
> 
> February 2010
> 1st-3rd. Wet, then clearing, cold. 4th-7th. Clearing, colder. 8th-11th. Major storm brings heavy snow, with accumulations of 8"-15". 12th-15th. More snowy weather, especially Great Lakes. 16th-19th. Fair. 20th-23rd. Snowstorm. 24th-28th. Fair, cold.
> 
> March 2010
> 1st-3rd. Fair, cold. 4th-7th. Stormy by the 7th. 8th-11th. Stormy, then fair. 12th-15th. Light snow, then fair. 16th-19th. Fair and windy. 20th-23rd. Stormy weather moves through Great Lakes, then clearing. 24th-27th. Fair, then unsettled. 28th-31st. Clearin
> 
> if we got 15" of snow i would s*** myself


----------



## lawnprolawns

ajslands;921838 said:


> is brine just SCl+H2O?


Yup. (NaCl by the way...) A rather large company from Farmington uses their home-made salt brine on some sites that I am regularly at, and it works quite well. They swear by it, and claim it works better than any CaCl product they've used. They also have a geo-melt/salt brine they make.

Obviously this is all coming from them, except for the sites that I have seen last winter. I have yet to really try anything side-by-side. I'm doing this more as a fun project/time killer, as we just got a nice new tailgate salter for the dump truck and none of our sites really want liquid. But hey, whatever.

Random.. magnatrac, do you have any more pics of your snow machines? That's also on the "to-build" list. Just wondering what pressures, nozzles, etc your using. Also want to see what your nucleation system looks like. Thanks


----------



## ajslands

i just use the old fashion tailgate spreader, no mixing water and you dont have to worrie about liquid swishing around when you break or turn


----------



## cuttingedge13

lawnprolawns;921808 said:


> Where in Westland are you?
> 
> Oh and I will be selling homemade salt brine for .25/gallon, though, I have never tested it and it may not work  Just kidding. I am, however, about to run out to the garage and fire up the brine maker, then run some tests with the refractometer and see how much salt I'm actually dissolving into the water.


If your serious, my neighbor has a couple 350 gallon mixers (big stainless steel drum with mechanical agitator blades.....picture the worlds largest blender) and I don't pay for water at my shop. I had thoughts of trying to dissolve peladow in water to make a brine. Never got around to building the sprayer though.


----------



## P&M Landscaping

Xpress, what are you thinking of this storm all rain? Any snow in the forecast? :crying:


----------



## F250SD

a period of moderate to heavy precipitation withinthe occlusion late Thursday night and Friday morning. Thermodynamically, the setup looks very goodwith the atmosphere on the cusp of being convectively unstable. Guidance suggests there will be avery brief opportunity for snow - sleet at the onset as evaporative cooling keeps the near surfacecolumn comfortably below freezing. The forecast then shifts straight to a rain or freezing rainforecast for the latter half of Thursday night and Friday morning. While there still remains someuncertainty with overall QPF, the likelihood of significant glazing is still an extremely toughcall. There are a couple of cons against a significant glazing, northward advancing forcing due tothe occlusion, a 4 kft warm wedge with temps reaching 4-5c, and earlier Thursday highs in the lower30s. With that said, the dry air will be formidable and the potential remains for most areas towitness a couple tenths of ice accumulation (especially the higher terrain of the irish hills).

Boundary layer temperatures are expected to warm well into the 30s on Friday for all areas. Thiswill change the precipitation over to an all rain from south to north. A strong surface cold frontwill then crash into Lower Michigan Friday afternoon supporting all snow. A brief restrengthening ofthe low will take place near Iowa which will allow for the development of a second trowal axis nearlake Huron. It is this feature that will bring the potential for some light snowfall accumulationsalong the eastern Thumb shoreline Friday evening. For the rest of the area, the column will undergosignificant drying so widespread precipitation is expected to shutdown. The low will meander acrossthe western lakes while filling this weekend. Embedded shortwave energy pivoting around the vortexwill provide a focus for surface reflections and near surface convergence. Therefore, off and onsnow showers can be expected into early next week. The best timeframe may be on Monday as asignificant surface trough swings through.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

F250SD;922106 said:


> a period of moderate to heavy precipitation withinthe occlusion late Thursday night and Friday morning. Thermodynamically, the setup looks very goodwith the atmosphere on the cusp of being convectively unstable. Guidance suggests there will be avery brief opportunity for snow - sleet at the onset as evaporative cooling keeps the near surfacecolumn comfortably below freezing. The forecast then shifts straight to a rain or freezing rainforecast for the latter half of Thursday night and Friday morning. While there still remains someuncertainty with overall QPF, the likelihood of significant glazing is still an extremely toughcall. There are a couple of cons against a significant glazing, northward advancing forcing due tothe occlusion, a 4 kft warm wedge with temps reaching 4-5c, and earlier Thursday highs in the lower30s. With that said, the dry air will be formidable and the potential remains for most areas towitness a couple tenths of ice accumulation (especially the higher terrain of the irish hills).
> 
> Boundary layer temperatures are expected to warm well into the 30s on Friday for all areas. Thiswill change the precipitation over to an all rain from south to north. A strong surface cold frontwill then crash into Lower Michigan Friday afternoon supporting all snow. A brief restrengthening ofthe low will take place near Iowa which will allow for the development of a second trowal axis nearlake Huron. It is this feature that will bring the potential for some light snowfall accumulationsalong the eastern Thumb shoreline Friday evening. For the rest of the area, the column will undergosignificant drying so widespread precipitation is expected to shutdown. The low will meander acrossthe western lakes while filling this weekend. Embedded shortwave energy pivoting around the vortexwill provide a focus for surface reflections and near surface convergence. Therefore, off and onsnow showers can be expected into early next week. The best timeframe may be on Monday as asignificant surface trough swings through.


I was going to say the exact same thing.


----------



## firelwn82

F250SD;922106 said:


> a period of moderate to heavy precipitation withinthe occlusion late Thursday night and Friday morning. Thermodynamically, the setup looks very goodwith the atmosphere on the cusp of being convectively unstable. Guidance suggests there will be avery brief opportunity for snow - sleet at the onset as evaporative cooling keeps the near surfacecolumn comfortably below freezing. The forecast then shifts straight to a rain or freezing rainforecast for the latter half of Thursday night and Friday morning. While there still remains someuncertainty with overall QPF, the likelihood of significant glazing is still an extremely toughcall. There are a couple of cons against a significant glazing, northward advancing forcing due tothe occlusion, a 4 kft warm wedge with temps reaching 4-5c, and earlier Thursday highs in the lower30s. With that said, the dry air will be formidable and the potential remains for most areas towitness a couple tenths of ice accumulation (especially the higher terrain of the irish hills).
> 
> Boundary layer temperatures are expected to warm well into the 30s on Friday for all areas. Thiswill change the precipitation over to an all rain from south to north. A strong surface cold frontwill then crash into Lower Michigan Friday afternoon supporting all snow. A brief restrengthening ofthe low will take place near Iowa which will allow for the development of a second trowal axis nearlake Huron. It is this feature that will bring the potential for some light snowfall accumulationsalong the eastern Thumb shoreline Friday evening. For the rest of the area, the column will undergosignificant drying so widespread precipitation is expected to shutdown. The low will meander acrossthe western lakes while filling this weekend. Embedded shortwave energy pivoting around the vortexwill provide a focus for surface reflections and near surface convergence. Therefore, off and onsnow showers can be expected into early next week. The best timeframe may be on Monday as asignificant surface trough swings through.


 EEEEEHHHHHHH YEAH WHAT THIS GUY SAID :laughing:. I understnad none of this. accept for the sleet thing.... lmao


----------



## F250SD

a period of moderate to heavy precipitation withinthe occlusion late Thursday night and Friday morning

Guidance suggests there will be avery brief opportunity for snow - sleet 

The forecast then shifts straight to a rain or freezing rainforecast for the latter half of Thursday night and Friday morning

Therefore, off and onsnow showers can be expected into early next week. The best timeframe may be on Monday as asignificant surface trough swings through


----------



## asps4u

Looks like I'm just going to have to pay attention outside my window lol


----------



## AndyTblc

I think I will be plowing either late christmas day or early the day after


----------



## bluespruce

your trigger is .5"?


----------



## F250SD

AndyTblc;922143 said:


> I think I will be plowing either late christmas day or early the day after


UMM.... Salting..... If you salt i bet a PITA ressi that you go out...


----------



## AndyTblc

bluespruce;922148 said:


> your trigger is .5"?


who?........


----------



## AndyTblc

F250SD;922172 said:


> UMM.... Salting..... If you salt i bet a PITA ressi that you go out...


I don't salt, they're calling for 1-3 inches


----------



## smoore45

F250SD;922106 said:


> a period of moderate to heavy precipitation withinthe occlusion late Thursday night and Friday morning. Thermodynamically, the setup looks very goodwith the atmosphere on the cusp of being convectively unstable. Guidance suggests there will be avery brief opportunity for snow - sleet at the onset as evaporative cooling keeps the near surfacecolumn comfortably below freezing. The forecast then shifts straight to a rain or freezing rainforecast for the latter half of Thursday night and Friday morning. While there still remains someuncertainty with overall QPF, the likelihood of significant glazing is still an extremely toughcall. There are a couple of cons against a significant glazing, northward advancing forcing due tothe occlusion, a 4 kft warm wedge with temps reaching 4-5c, and earlier Thursday highs in the lower30s. With that said, the dry air will be formidable and the potential remains for most areas towitness a couple tenths of ice accumulation (especially the higher terrain of the irish hills).
> 
> Boundary layer temperatures are expected to warm well into the 30s on Friday for all areas. Thiswill change the precipitation over to an all rain from south to north. A strong surface cold frontwill then crash into Lower Michigan Friday afternoon supporting all snow. A brief restrengthening ofthe low will take place near Iowa which will allow for the development of a second trowal axis nearlake Huron. It is this feature that will bring the potential for some light snowfall accumulationsalong the eastern Thumb shoreline Friday evening. For the rest of the area, the column will undergosignificant drying so widespread precipitation is expected to shutdown. The low will meander acrossthe western lakes while filling this weekend. Embedded shortwave energy pivoting around the vortexwill provide a focus for surface reflections and near surface convergence. Therefore, off and onsnow showers can be expected into early next week. The best timeframe may be on Monday as asignificant surface trough swings through.


Ok...thanks for the update.....


----------



## Mark Oomkes

smoore45;922176 said:


> Ok...thanks for the update.....


:laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## bluespruce

AndyTblc;922173 said:


> who?........


trigger is the amount of snow u push at, we wont get much and i havent heard any news or weather say 1 - 3, but good luck with plowing my bets we all wont


----------



## AndyTblc

I know what the trigger is. But the 1-3 will be over on my side of the state by Grand Rapids, I bet you guys will get something too


----------



## P&M Landscaping

bluespruce;922183 said:


> trigger is the amount of snow u push at, we wont get much and i havent heard any news or weather say 1 - 3, but good luck with plowing my bets we all wont


I have to agree, the way this winter is going I should sell my plow!


----------



## AndyTblc

Friday/Chrismas Day... Sloppy winter weather at daybreak with rain likely in the morning... diminishing to drizzle by afternoon. Highs early Christmas Day in the mid to upper 30s followed by steady to slowly falling temperatures in the afternoon and evening. Snow showers will develop Friday evening into Friday night as colder air wraps around an area of low pressure with one to three inches of accumulation possible through Saturday morning.
Saturday... Cloudy and a bit colder with snow showers likely. Additional snow accumulations possible. Highs in the upper 20s.


----------



## P&M Landscaping

AndyTblc;922195 said:


> Friday/Chrismas Day... Sloppy winter weather at daybreak with rain likely in the morning... diminishing to drizzle by afternoon. Highs early Christmas Day in the mid to upper 30s followed by steady to slowly falling temperatures in the afternoon and evening. Snow showers will develop Friday evening into Friday night as colder air wraps around an area of low pressure with one to three inches of accumulation possible through Saturday morning.
> Saturday... Cloudy and a bit colder with snow showers likely. Additional snow accumulations possible. Highs in the upper 20s.


Man lets hope.. Santa please?


----------



## asps4u

P&M Landscaping;922217 said:


> Man lets hope.. Santa please?


Apparently we have all been naughty this year. Maybe you should overnight a letter to Santa to see if he can work his magic if we all promise to be nice


----------



## firelwn82

smoore45;922176 said:


> Ok...thanks for the update.....


This is funny as hell. My gut hurts now.... AWESOME!!! :laughing:


----------



## F250SD

I ran out of driveway markers, And just today i picked up 3 PITAs ressis who require that i put out markers.... OK $35 for each drive is not bad but i have markers!!:laughing: and places around me have bulk that starts @ $50... Maybe ill go take them out of other ressis!!! 

ANYONE know a place to get horribly cheap ugly driveway markers?


----------



## AndyTblc

asps4u;922229 said:


> Apparently we have all been naughty this year. Maybe you should overnight a letter to Santa to see if he can work his magic if we all promise to be nice


We're going to get an unexpected blizzard on the 29th when we all wake up, thats what I want for my 21st birthday.


----------



## F250SD

AndyTblc;922195 said:


> Friday/Chrismas Day... Sloppy winter weather at daybreak with rain likely in the morning... diminishing to drizzle by afternoon. Highs early Christmas Day in the mid to upper 30s followed by steady to slowly falling temperatures in the afternoon and evening. Snow showers will develop Friday evening into Friday night as colder air wraps around an area of low pressure with one to three inches of accumulation possible through Saturday morning.
> Saturday... Cloudy and a bit colder with snow showers likely. Additional snow accumulations possible. Highs in the upper 20s.


I like this.:yow!:.. We shall see how it plays out around the tri county area though..


----------



## Jays Green Daze

F250SD;922246 said:


> I ran out of driveway markers, And just today i picked up 3 PITAs ressis who require that i put out markers.... OK $35 for each drive is not bad but i have markers!!:laughing: and places around me have bulk that starts @ $50... Maybe ill go take them out of other ressis!!!
> 
> ANYONE know a place to get horribly cheap ugly driveway markers?


John Deere Landscapes...if you have one by you, I think their a buck a piece or something like that.


----------



## F250SD

asps4u;922229 said:


> Apparently we have all been naughty this year. Maybe you should overnight a letter to Santa to see if he can work his magic if we all promise to be nice


FAX SANTA TONIGHT
Santa Claus 
101 St. Nicholas Dr. 
North Pole, Alaska 99705

Phone: 1-907-488-2200 
Toll Free: 1-800-588-4078 
Fax: 1-907-488-5601:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## AndyTblc

My cousin lives in North Pole Alaska, just outside of fair banks


----------



## F250SD

Jays Green Daze;922259 said:


> John Deere Landscapes...if you have one by you, I think their a buck a piece or something like that.


great when you only need a few, Thanks within 5 miles! xysport


----------



## ajslands

wesportussmileyflag


F250SD;922257 said:


> I like this.:yow!:.. We shall see how it plays out around the tri county area though..


xysport
i realy like this


----------



## CSC Contracting

Hey F-250 if you are around the Brighton area I will give you some. I don't use them anymore.


----------



## F250SD

Thinking of buying this.... What do you guys think? Is it worth it?

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...fa2c9ab&itemid=290376487836&ff4=263602_263622

NEVER MIND... I am not going to texas to pick it up!


----------



## F250SD

CSC Contracting;922385 said:


> Hey F-250 if you are around the Brighton area I will give you some. I don't use them anymore.


Just picked some up:angry:.. Thank you though. I am from the rochester, Utica area BTWussmileyflag


----------



## P&M Landscaping

A guy over in the for sale section, had one similar to that in a Buyer for $475 never used


----------



## F250SD

P&M Landscaping;922402 said:


> A guy over in the for sale section, had one similar to that in a Buyer for $475 never used


Thank you


----------



## P&M Landscaping

Also, just did a quick craigslist search

http://detroit.craigslist.org/okl/cto/1479788107.html

http://detroit.craigslist.org/wyn/grd/1521570519.html


----------



## F250SD

P&M Landscaping;922421 said:


> Also, just did a quick craigslist search
> 
> http://detroit.craigslist.org/okl/cto/1479788107.html
> 
> http://detroit.craigslist.org/wyn/grd/1521570519.html


I just called the top one no answer .. thanks man


----------



## bluespruce

f250sd i have i think a 575 mini same as pictured in ur first post about the texas on with controler... and it has a auger on it now but u can put the stailess steel thing that adjust hot big the out put hole is... looks the same as the texas one rusty around the spinner used 2 yrs... fits 2 in trailer rec. 550.00


----------



## Luther

F250SD;922106 said:


> Embedded shortwave energy pivoting around the vortexwill provide a focus for surface reflections and near surface convergence.


WTF does this mean?!?!?!?


----------



## ajslands

P&M Landscaping;922421 said:


> Also, just did a quick craigslist search
> 
> http://detroit.craigslist.org/okl/cto/1479788107.html
> 
> http://detroit.craigslist.org/wyn/grd/1521570519.html


the top one; you're getting ripped off, my 1075 snowex was 900 only and dindt have any rust like that one does also, unless your getting bucket salt then you dont need that cage on there, the auger will chop up and chunks..


----------



## ajslands

i wish xpress was on and he could tell us what this storm is gonna do that they keep lowering the temp for, its a high of 35 now. just 3 more degrees  next thursday and friday look good too


----------



## P&M Landscaping

TCLA;922455 said:


> WTF does this mean?!?!?!?


LOL, sounds like star trek, not plowing talk


----------



## F250SD

TCLA;922455 said:


> WTF does this mean?!?!?!?


Ask these guys
National Weather Service
Detroit/Pontiac, MI Weather Forecast Office
9200 White Lake Road
White Lake, MI 48386
248-620-9804 248-620-9804
Page Author: DTX Webmaster
Web Master's E-mail: [email protected]
Page last modified: 19-Feb-2009 4:47 PM UTC


i just copy and pasted what it said here
http://www.crh.noaa.gov/dtx/display_probtxt.php?file=afdblog

but they changed it,


----------



## bluespruce

f250sd get my pm?


----------



## F250SD

bluespruce;922444 said:


> f250sd i have i think a 575 mini same as pictured in ur first post about the texas on with controler... and it has a auger on it now but u can put the stailess steel thing that adjust hot big the out put hole is... looks the same as the texas one rusty around the spinner used 2 yrs... fits 2 in trailer rec. 550.00


Can you email a pic to [email protected]


----------



## bluespruce

dont have any tonight but looks much like the other one off ebay can get one tomorrow probly


----------



## michigancutter

big storm x-mas just heard 10-16 inches by saturday evening. The low is going to move more east the projected which means it will bring colder air with it and the rain will become snow instead. better get your plows on. lol


----------



## P&M Landscaping

michigancutter;922566 said:


> big storm x-mas just heard 10-16 inches by saturday evening. The low is going to move more east the projected which means it will bring colder air with it and the rain will become snow instead. better get your plows on. lol


That's not even the least bit funny........................ Okay maybe it is a little

But really, we do need the X-press forecast..


----------



## asps4u

michigancutter;922566 said:


> big storm x-mas just heard 10-16 inches by saturday evening. The low is going to move more east the projected which means it will bring colder air with it and the rain will become snow instead. better get your plows on. lol


10-16"?  Let's not get too crazy, I'd be happy to just see 2-3"


----------



## P&M Landscaping

he's back! LOL, I may just have to send him some diapers in exchange for some snow

http://www.accuweather.com/video-on-demand.asp?video=1670022620&title=Detroit, MI Weather Forecast


----------



## ajslands

i wish we could say that, :'(


----------



## asps4u

P&M Landscaping;922613 said:


> he's back! LOL, I may just have to send him some diapers in exchange for some snow
> 
> http://www.accuweather.com/video-on-demand.asp?video=1670022620&title=Detroit, MI Weather Forecast


I really don't understand how that guy has a job!


----------



## F250SD

asps4u;922648 said:


> I really don't understand how that guy has a job!


DID HE SAY NEW YEARS EVE AND DAY how boring


----------



## Metro Lawn

Bring on the heavy snow! I just picked up another toy to play in it with.


----------



## P&M Landscaping

Metro Lawn;922698 said:


> Bring on the heavy snow! I just picked up another toy to play in it with.


Why'd you do that! It's never going to snow! Just messing around, nice skid


----------



## Metro Lawn

P&M Landscaping;922702 said:


> Why'd you do that! It's never going to snow! Just messing around, nice skid


Doesn't matter. I am spending all that money from the seasonals...rofl


----------



## F250SD

I put some snow flakes on my site, at least I get to see some SNOW whenever i want!!:yow!:
http://www.questproperty.biz


----------



## P&M Landscaping

Metro Lawn;922738 said:


> Doesn't matter. I am spending all that money from the seasonals...rofl


Lets rub it in the subs and per push guys faces a littler more! :laughing:


----------



## F250SD

Hey i like to allow some per push in, Like 1 out of 5 seems to work out. Its fun to Bill people every now and then!:laughing:

You get in by offering cheap per push rates THEN UPSELL the season


----------



## Metro Lawn

P&M Landscaping;922745 said:


> Lets rub it in the subs and per push guys faces a littler more! :laughing:


I have already billed out 7 times on my per push customers (6 de-icing and 1 plowing) The money is rolling in... I love winter...:laughing:

Here is one of my ads on DetroitLions.com (like anyone looks at it)

http://www.detroitlions.com/team/coaches.html


----------



## F250SD

Metro Lawn;922770 said:


> :
> 
> Here is one of my ads on DetroitLions.com (like anyone looks at it)
> 
> http://www.detroitlions.com/team/coaches.html


the lions have a website!! whos the loins?:laughing:

Sweet ad, Have you got any feed back like " i seen your ad on the loins site"?


----------



## Metro Lawn

F250SD;922787 said:


> the lions have a website!! whos the loins?:laughing:
> 
> Sweet ad, Have you got any feed back like " i seen your ad on the loins site"?


No, but it was free so I don't much care. lol


----------



## P&M Landscaping

Metro Lawn;922770 said:


> I have already billed out 7 times on my per push customers (6 de-icing and 1 plowing) The money is rolling in... I love winter...:laughing:
> 
> Here is one of my ads on DetroitLions.com (like anyone looks at it)
> 
> http://www.detroitlions.com/team/coaches.html


You'd be better off advertising on.... Oh wait theirs no worse NFL team! So I guess any other site would have been better. LOL just kidding nice advertising, it get's people's mind off there sorrows when there on that site


----------



## magnatrac

Well I just got caught up on a whole lot of nothing that happened here today:laughing:
If it wasn't going to rain I would set up my backyard blizzard to ensure my white christmas. My yard is covered but not as well as I would like to see it. I wouldn't mind some snow though, maybe then my mountain cat would sell !!!

, shaun


----------



## firelwn82

Yep whole lots of nothin happening here today. I think we need some snow cause everyone's goin crazy on here!! lol.... Sorry about the spelling people its how I roll, Don't get your panties in a wad...... :laughing:


----------



## terrapro

I am almost glad it is not snowing, I am busy doing to much else. I currently am remodeling a home, custom metal stairs and rails fabrication and install, fixing cars/equipment, etc... Granted I make alot more money with my business but you have to do what you have to do in slow times.


----------



## F250SD

Tonight: Mostly cloudy, with a low around 21. East wind around 7 mph. 

Thursday: Cloudy, with a high near 32. East wind between 10 and 13 mph. 

Thursday Night: Snow, freezing rain, and sleet likely after 3am. Cloudy, with a low around 29. East southeast wind between 15 and 17 mph, with gusts as high as 20 mph. Chance of precipitation is 60%. New ice accumulation of less than a 0.1 of an inch possible. New snow and sleet accumulation of less than a half inch possible. 

Christmas Day: Rain and freezing rain, possibly mixed with snow and sleet, becoming all rain after 9am. High near 38. Breezy, with a southeast wind between 16 and 20 mph, with gusts as high as 25 mph. Chance of precipitation is 100%. New snow and sleet accumulation of less than a half inch possible. 

Friday Night: A chance of rain and snow showers before midnight, then a chance of snow showers. Cloudy, with a low around 27. South wind between 10 and 15 mph. Chance of precipitation is 50%.

Saturday: A chance of flurries. Mostly cloudy, with a high near 32. 

Saturday Night: Scattered snow showers. Mostly cloudy, with a low around 22. Chance of precipitation is 40%.

Sunday: Scattered snow showers. Mostly cloudy, with a high near 28. 

Sunday Night: A chance of snow showers. Mostly cloudy, with a low around 20. 

Monday: Scattered snow showers. Mostly cloudy, with a high near 27. 

Monday Night: A chance of snow showers. Mostly cloudy, with a low around 18. 

Tuesday: Partly sunny, with a high near 28. 

Tuesday Night: Mostly cloudy, with a low around 19. 

Wednesday: Partly sunny, with a high near 28.


----------



## cgrappler135

Just got my new / used v box all wired in and strapped to the truck. Took the tailgate spreader off finally. Anyone know somebody looking for a tailgate spreader? Let me know. Thx!


----------



## asps4u

cgrappler135;923054 said:


> Just got my new / used v box all wired in and strapped to the truck. Took the tailgate spreader off finally. Anyone know somebody looking for a tailgate spreader? Let me know. Thx!


What is it? Do you have pics? How much? You can PM me with the details if you like.


----------



## ajslands

cgrappler135;923054 said:


> Just got my new / used v box all wired in and strapped to the truck. Took the tailgate spreader off finally. Anyone know somebody looking for a tailgate spreader? Let me know. Thx!


thers A bunch of ppl looking for tg spreaders


----------



## lawnprolawns

magnatrac;922908 said:


> Well I just got caught up on a whole lot of nothing that happened here today:laughing:
> If it wasn't going to rain I would set up my backyard blizzard to ensure my white christmas. My yard is covered but not as well as I would like to see it. I wouldn't mind some snow though, maybe then my mountain cat would sell !!!
> 
> , shaun


Hey, did you see my other post asking you for your snow machine specs/pics/info?

Dont know if it's top secret or not.. but thought I would ask. That is on the to-do list.


----------



## F250SD

cgrappler135;923054 said:


> Just got my new / used v box all wired in and strapped to the truck. Took the tailgate spreader off finally. Anyone know somebody looking for a tailgate spreader? Let me know. Thx!


I am looking for a tailgate spreader for my ressis:waving:


----------



## grassmaster06

i have 2 tailgate spreaders for sale, a fisher 1000 and a sno ex 1075 if any one is interested send me a pm


----------



## magnatrac

lawnprolawns;923158 said:


> Hey, did you see my other post asking you for your snow machine specs/pics/info?
> 
> Dont know if it's top secret or not.. but thought I would ask. That is on the to-do list.


 Sorry no secrets here I just missed it ! We have a few small guns. 1) original backyard blizzard ( it makes 1.5 - 2 cubic yards per hour) this machine uses a standard garden hose roughly 2 gallons a minute and requires 2 sperate 120 volt outlets. 2) backyard blizzard sport (it makes 1 cubic yard per hour) again requires a garden hose ,and a single 20amp. 120 volt outlet. 3) a small external mix gun built from plans found online ( this started it all !!! ) 4) cornice 2 internal mix gun ( can make lots of snow) this gun requires alot of water. We use hale 2 fire fighting pumps to feed water ( 10 hp. and 18hp.) from a 1" line at 120 psi. This gun also needs alot of air ,we run 120 psi @ 70 cfm through a 1" line . This gun will make alot of snow but it is loud due to the air. All of the snow amounts depend on the air temp and humidity. Cold than 20 degrees with lower humidity and your making decent snow. Now if it get near 10 degrees or colder the humidity doesn't matter and the amount of snow you can make increases greatly Needless to say plugging in a BYB. is about as easy as it gets to make snow. They are silent and we have run ours for up to 4 days straight !!! Hope this answers some questions.

, shaun


----------



## flykelley

Hey Guys
I think Im going to pretreat my lots with liquid since all of the crazy weather people are saying we are going to get frezzing rain. Anybody here try pretreating lots with liquid before a ice storm? How effective was it and did you use the normal amount of liquid?

Thanks Mike


----------



## Leisure Time LC

flykelley;923689 said:


> Hey Guys
> I think Im going to pretreat my lots with liquid since all of the crazy weather people are saying we are going to get frezzing rain. Anybody here try pretreating lots with liquid before a ice storm? How effective was it and did you use the normal amount of liquid?
> 
> Thanks Mike


I was thinking about doing it tonight, but with all the rain coming and nobody open on Christmas Day it would wash away, I am going to wait to see what happens first.


----------



## terrapro

flykelley;923689 said:


> Hey Guys
> I think Im going to pretreat my lots with liquid since all of the crazy weather people are saying we are going to get frezzing rain. Anybody here try pretreating lots with liquid before a ice storm? How effective was it and did you use the normal amount of liquid?
> 
> Thanks Mike


I do not have experience with it but wouldn't it work up until it gets washed away or diluted.


----------



## Superior L & L

terrapro;923710 said:


> I do not have experience with it but wouldn't it work up until it gets washed away or diluted.


It would but it may rain first before the ice comes so it will be washed away before it turns to ice. That being said I am contemplating hitting our subs and hotels before we head home today


----------



## eatonpaving

*merry christmas all, happy new year*


----------



## lawnprolawns

For your viewing pleasure...

First, TCLA's shop. Clever.... lol. 








And second, my 275 gallons of brine I made last night. Problem is I now have a tank of liquid that weighs close to 3000 lbs sitting in the garage and nothing to do with it. On the bright side, I got quite a bit of salt to dissolve into it. Now I just need to finish the spray system and run some tests.


----------



## Luther

flykelley;923689 said:


> Hey Guys
> I think Im going to pretreat my lots with liquid since all of the crazy weather people are saying we are going to get frezzing rain. Anybody here try pretreating lots with liquid before a ice storm? How effective was it and did you use the normal amount of liquid?
> 
> Thanks Mike


I'm not bothering with any liquid pre-treatments on this one.....that won't do squat



Superior L & L;923748 said:


> It would but it may rain first before the ice comes so it will be washed away before it turns to ice. That being said I am contemplating hitting our subs and hotels before we head home today


You're a smart guy.......we are too. We're pre-aping all of our "open" sites with bulk this evening before this crap hits.



lawnprolawns;923827 said:


> For your viewing pleasure...
> 
> First, TCLA's shop. Clever.... lol.
> View attachment 67951


Let me first say this was not my doing. The owner wanted to do this....

It fooled a lot of people. We witnessed several concerned people stop in the road and run up to it yelling "hang on buddy, I'm coming.....I'll grab the ladder for ya". :laughing:

It fooled the cops too. They didn't make us take it down yet.


----------



## JR Snow Removal

TCLA;923932 said:


> Let me first say this was not my doing. The owner wanted to do this....
> 
> It fooled a lot of people. We witnessed several concerned people stop in the road and run up to it yelling "hang on buddy, I'm coming.....I'll grab the ladder for ya". :laughing:
> 
> It fooled the cops too. They didn't make us take it down yet.


Now that's FUNNY:laughing:


----------



## lawnprolawns

TCLA;923932 said:


> You're a smart guy.......we are too. We're pre-aping all of our "open" sites with bulk this evening before this crap hits.


I only have one site (a subdivision) that will need anything, especially since there's a lot of hills. I better call my salt supply and make sure they're selling stuff tonight. NOAA is calling for most of the junk to come down after 3, so hopefully I can a least get the Christmas Eve activities out of the way.


----------



## F250SD

Any one see the weather today? the radar looks fun but is anything coming down anywhere?

http://radar.weather.gov/ridge/radar.php?rid=dtx&product=N0R&loop=yes


----------



## flykelley

F250SD;923998 said:


> Any one see the weather today? the radar looks fun but is anything coming down anywhere?
> 
> http://radar.weather.gov/ridge/radar.php?rid=dtx&product=N0R&loop=yes


Yes it showing up on radar but its not hitting the ground. Nothing will reach us until around 3 or 4 am according to Channel 2 in Detroit.

Mike


----------



## michigancutter

Metro Lawn;922770 said:


> I have already billed out 7 times on my per push customers (6 de-icing and 1 plowing) The money is rolling in... I love winter...:laughing:
> 
> Here is one of my ads on DetroitLions.com (like anyone looks at it)
> 
> http://www.detroitlions.com/team/coaches.html


Looks great john. Now you are Deffinitly on the radar now!! Remember what history has taught us in this biz, the loudest one never survives or the nail that sticks out the farthest get hammerd first. You are sticking out bro.lol JK


----------



## Mark Oomkes

flykelley;923689 said:


> Hey Guys
> I think Im going to pretreat my lots with liquid since all of the crazy weather people are saying we are going to get frezzing rain. Anybody here try pretreating lots with liquid before a ice storm? How effective was it and did you use the normal amount of liquid?
> 
> Thanks Mike





TCLA;923932 said:


> I'm not bothering with any liquid pre-treatments on this one.....that won't do squat
> 
> You're a smart guy.......we are too. We're pre-aping all of our "open" sites with bulk this evening before this crap hits.
> 
> Let me first say this was not my doing. The owner wanted to do this....
> 
> It fooled a lot of people. We witnessed several concerned people stop in the road and run up to it yelling "hang on buddy, I'm coming.....I'll grab the ladder for ya". :laughing:
> 
> It fooled the cops too. They didn't make us take it down yet.


In my never to be humble opinion, liquids are a waste with ice storms, at least the times I've used them. Supposedly they work for others. Seems like they just dilute too fast, too little residual.

I'm going with the Tupperware Club of Latin America's approach. Salt tonight\this afternoon and see what happens during the night.


----------



## Matson Snow

Just wanted to Wish Everyone a Safe and Merry Christmas....:salute:..:waving:


----------



## Glockshot73!

I also hope everyone has a safe and happy holiday, and a very Merry Christmas:salute:

Chris


----------



## Snowgeek

Merry Christmas to all !!


----------



## F250SD

ussmileyflagussmileyflag:waving: Happy Holidaysussmileyflag


----------



## 12vdzl

flykelley;924007 said:


> Yes it showing up on radar but its not hitting the ground. Nothing will reach us until around 3 or 4 am according to Channel 2 in Detroit.
> 
> Mike


It's already raining about 80 miles due west of you guys in/near detroit.

Everyone be safe. Merry christmas.


----------



## brookline

TCLA;923932 said:


> Let me first say this was not my doing. The owner wanted to do this....
> 
> It fooled a lot of people. We witnessed several concerned people stop in the road and run up to it yelling "hang on buddy, I'm coming.....I'll grab the ladder for ya". :laughing:
> 
> It fooled the cops too. They didn't make us take it down yet.


You guys should seriously put up a hidden camera and send in the video.  Probably win for sure with that one.:laughing:

Everyone have a safe and Merry Christmas


----------



## AndyTblc

Allegan county was out spreading their 95%sands/5% salt mixture ALL OVER the roads today. And I don't know about the numbers for their mixtures, but today was the first time I have ever seen salt pellets come out of a county truck, it's usually 100% sand. One of the main roads is all brown, so they must think this is actually going to get bad.


----------



## WMHLC

Ice rink out in Downtown GR. Just started, salted all the opens and apartments. Hang on, lets see whats going to happen with this one.


----------



## ajslands

it would be funny if this storm hit us


----------



## cgrappler135

ajslands;924374 said:


> it would be funny if this storm hit us


I definately dont want it to hit us. I'll take a salting on my condos and open lots! Its never fun having to go out plowing on Christmas!


----------



## AndyTblc

WMHLC;924300 said:


> Ice rink out in Downtown GR. Just started, salted all the opens and apartments. Hang on, lets see whats going to happen with this one.


Are you talking about Rosa Parks Circle or are the streets actually a skating rink?


----------



## Superior L & L

Just got the call, everything is salted that needs it. Lets hope that will cover us till tomorrow night so all our people can spend time with there familys


----------



## smoore45

Just issued. Be safe out there if you have to travel to family stuff or have plowing/salting responsibilities on Christmas Day. Merry Christmas everyone! 

WASHTENAW-WAYNE-LENAWEE-MONROE-
INCLUDING THE CITIES OF...ANN ARBOR...DETROIT...ADRIAN...MONROE
430 PM EST THU DEC 24 2009
...WINTER WEATHER ADVISORY IN EFFECT FROM 3 AM TO 9 AM EST
FRIDAY...

THE NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE IN DETROIT/PONTIAC HAS ISSUED A
WINTER WEATHER ADVISORY FOR A MIX OF SLEET AND FREEZING RAIN...WHICH
IS IN EFFECT FROM 3 AM TO 9 AM EST FRIDAY.

* AN AREA OF SLEET AND FREEZING RAIN WILL SPREAD INTO FAR
SOUTHEAST MICHIGAN AFTER 3 AM TONIGHT...BEFORE CHANGING TO ALL
FREEZING RAIN. PRECIPITATION WILL THEN MAKE A TRANSITION TO ALL
RAIN AROUND SUNRISE.

* UP TO ONE-TENTH OF ICING CAN BE EXPECTED BEFORE PRECIPITATION
CHANGES TO RAIN.

* ICE ACCUMULATIONS ON AREA ROADWAYS WILL MAKE TRAVEL HAZARDOUS
CHRISTMAS MORNING.


PRECAUTIONARY/PREPAREDNESS ACTIONS...

A WINTER WEATHER ADVISORY FOR FREEZING RAIN AND SLEET MEANS
PERIODS OF FREEZING RAIN AND SLEET ARE IMMINENT OR OCCURRING. ICING MAY
CAUSE DRIVING TO BECOME EXTREMELY DANGEROUS...SO BE PREPARED TO
USE CAUTION WHEN TRAVELING.


----------



## ajslands

its like we get 2 feet of snow, and the storm just pauses over southeast michigan, with 3-4 foot high drifts, and were plowing 30 hours straight with a few hours withn our familes though....payup:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## snow plowman

Merry Christmas to all !!


----------



## ChaseCreekSnow

TCLA;923932 said:


> Let me first say this was not my doing. The owner wanted to do this....
> 
> It fooled a lot of people. We witnessed several concerned people stop in the road and run up to it yelling "hang on buddy, I'm coming.....I'll grab the ladder for ya". :laughing:
> 
> It fooled the cops too. They didn't make us take it down yet.


This caught me way off guard!!! I came by the shop today(must have just missed you Jim) 
I saw the "guy" hanging off the side of the building, I put the pedal down to get in the parking lot fast. Jumped out of my truck to run to the "guys" rescue!!! Once I got close I saw he was covered in snow...must have been there for a while.lol. 
Merry Christmas Everyone!!!


----------



## cgrappler135

Just salted my condos, both lots and walks and the one restaurant that will be open in the morn. Now i get to relax a have a few toooo many!


----------



## ajslands

merry christmas


----------



## 2FAST4U

Merry Christmas everyone, just looked at the radar too and it seams to be moving south to north and all the snow is well to the west :crying: :crying:


----------



## michigancutter

Merry Christmas to all on Plowsite. Have Many Drinks And Lots Of Food Enjoy the Family And The Gifts Too.


----------



## brookline

Merry Christmas everyone!


----------



## asps4u

Merry Christmas everybody! I hope all of you and your families have a safe and happy holiday!


----------



## Leisure Time LC

Merry Christmas to everyone


----------



## sefh

Merry Christmas Everyone. Be safe if you have to adventure out in the morning.


----------



## JR Snow Removal

MERRY CHRISTMAS and a Happy and Better NEW YEAR!


----------



## Moonlighter

Merry Christmas everyone, it would be nice to get some snow from Santa!


----------



## Metro Lawn

Just returned from checking some jobs. Nothing but rain. No ice at all. I think that all those guys that pre-treated are feeling foolish at this point. ROFL :laughing:

Merry Christmas


----------



## F250SD

Jim Kosek a deeper look into the crazy

http://laughingsquid.com/jim-kosek-a-weatherman-gone-wild/

:laughing::laughing::laughing: sometimes i cant stand him then other times he makes this boring winter fun


----------



## F250SD

Metro Lawn;925127 said:


> Just returned from checking some jobs. Nothing but rain. No ice at all. I think that all those guys that pre-treated are feeling foolish at this point. ROFL :laughing:
> 
> Merry Christmas


:laughing:


----------



## Luther

Metro Lawn;925127 said:


> Just returned from checking some jobs. Nothing but rain. No ice at all. I think that all those guys that pre-treated are feeling foolish at this point. ROFL :laughing:
> 
> Merry Christmas


That's interesting Metro........I thought only PITA customers used hind-site to criticize a pro-active move made by numerous contractors and muni's trying to do the right thing for the public and their clients.

This is a tough and thankless job.

All the zero's you are referring to Metro were a hair's breath away from being someone's hero.


----------



## Metro Lawn

TCLA;925140 said:


> All the zero's you are referring to Metro were a hair's breath away from being someone's hero.


You seem to be taking this personally. All I was saying is that there were many guys that got a bit excited about this event which I predicted would be nothing as it was. I am not saying that I know better than anyone else, but I have a pretty good track record calling events. I just don't jump up on a soap box claiming to be some type of guru for all to praise. I still plan for the worst and have everyone ready to go in the event I am wrong. After 25 years, I have learned to be patient and not make rookie mistakes that cost my business unnecessary loss or charge my customers for services that were not needed. btw: if the snow service thing doesn't work out for you.. you may have a future as a rapper....rofl


----------



## Leisure Time LC

TCLA;925140 said:


> That's interesting Metro........I thought only PITA customers used hind-site to criticize a pro-active move made by numerous contractors and muni's trying to do the right thing for the public and their clients.
> 
> This is a tough and thankless job.
> 
> All the zero's you are referring to Metro were a hair's breath away from being someone's hero.


I agree with METRO, He told me days ago that this would be all rain....... And I was up at 5am and it was all rain... My customers would be pissed if I treated this morning and they watched their money wash into the sewer.......


----------



## Mark Oomkes

I'm with TCLA. 

Being Christmas Eve, and based on the forecast, I would have treated everything that was open as well so I didn't have to worry about scrambling my employees on Christmas Eve\Day. 

We did end up with some icing and had to retreat the the accounts that are open today. 

Better safe than sorry.


----------



## Metro Lawn

Mark Oomkes;925182 said:


> I'm with TCLA.
> 
> Being Christmas Eve, and based on the forecast, I would have treated everything that was open as well so I didn't have to worry about scrambling my employees on Christmas Eve\Day.
> 
> We did end up with some icing and had to retreat the the accounts that are open today.
> 
> Better safe than sorry.


Mark
If I were on the west side of the state like yourself, I would have also. You guys are closer to the line of snow that is moving north. But we are in SOUTH EAST MICHIGAN as the forum name implies. Here the situation is different from yours.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Metro Lawn;925189 said:


> Mark
> If I were on the west side of the state like yourself, I would have also. You guys are closer to the line of snow that is moving north. But we are in SOUTH EAST MICHIGAN as the forum name implies. Here the situation is different from yours.


OK, I won't post here anymore. 

I stated that I agreed with Jim and would have done the exact same thing whether I was on the east side, west side, south side, top side, inside out side whatever based on the given info, knowing it was a gamble. A gamble I would be willing to take and explain to my customers if they questioned my judgment.

But then I only have 24 years experience. But if you want, we can ask my dad, he's been in the industry since '62. And he would have done the same thing as TCLA and the others.

Merry Christmas


----------



## Metro Lawn

I better call the fire department now, just in case my house catches on fire later. You guys are too funny.


----------



## Leisure Time LC

Metro Lawn;925210 said:


> I better call the fire department now, just in case my house catches on fire later. You guys are too funny.


Insurance company too, because the house might flood with all this rain we are getting!!!


----------



## Luther

Mark Oomkes;925195 said:


> I stated that I agreed with Jim and would have done the exact same thing whether I was on the east side, west side, south side, top side, inside out side whatever based on the given info, knowing it was a gamble. A gamble I would be willing to take and explain to my customers if they questioned my judgment.
> 
> Merry Christmas


Thanks for the support Mark.

What Metro doesn't know is the only site I did pre-ap was one of my "all inclusive" Churches.....their most important day of the year.

I held back with my finger on the trigger all night.

No need to explain the proper call to them......we are way ahead in this contract anyways.

Just standing up for the people he's tagging as foolish.


----------



## Metro Lawn

TCLA;925215 said:


> Thanks for the support Mark.
> 
> What Metro doesn't know is the only site I did pre-ap was one of my "all inclusive" Churches.....their most important day of the year.
> 
> I held back with my finger on the trigger all night.
> 
> No need to explain the proper call to them......we are way ahead in this contract anyways.
> 
> Just standing up for the people he's tagging as foolish.


You do what your boss tells you to do. You did not lose anything, you made money by over servicing that customer. When you own your own business, then you can talk about stuff.


----------



## Metro Lawn

TCLA;923932 said:


> You're a smart guy.......we are too. We're pre-aping all of our "open" sites with bulk this evening before this crap hits.
> 
> .


Sounds to me like you are lying... "sites" is plural, or so you can understand (more than one)

I love how you say "we are". Just tell the truth.. "My boss is having us do it?"


----------



## Metro Lawn

Well, I am off to my daughter's. Everyone have a safe Christmas day.

Try not to hurt yourself while back-peddling... :salute:


----------



## Luther

Metro Lawn;925218 said:


> You do what your boss tells you to do. You did not lose anything, you made money by over servicing that customer. When you own your own business, then you can talk about stuff.


Another display of incredible in-site. :laughing:

My owner enjoys his winters out of the country........maybe someday you'll be as successful.


----------



## lawnprolawns

Whats with the TCLA bashing? 

If I understand correctly, it's an all inclusive contract, which means that they pay the same no matter what. 

It's better to be safe than sorry with this, I agree. Yes John, you have 25 years experience and I respect that, but at the same time, weather is weather. It could have frozen. Our salt route is a one-man deal, so I dont have to worry about calling people in on Christmas morning. I checked at 3 and 5 and it was rain. If I had to call 10 people in to salt, I may have pre-treated and trusted the weather prediction. 

I'm not sure how TCLA's business is run, but I'd have to guess Jim makes the call on this stuff, after ll, he's the "Snow and Ice Operations Manager". Dont make him sound like some tool that is ordered around by his boss. Personally I have wondered why he doesn't start his own snow removal company.. lol. He's proud to be a part of the TCLA team though, and I think it's fine for him to say "we".

It's Christmas, lets stop the bashing.


----------



## firelwn82

Sweet baby Jesus.... Merry Christmas all. Let it snow, let it snow, let it snow........
For one day stop bickering about stupid crap all......


----------



## Mark Oomkes

TCLA;925244 said:


> Another display of incredible in-site. :laughing:
> 
> My owner enjoys his winters out of the country........maybe someday you'll be as successful.


It's not worth it, he's right, we're wrong. Next time you pretreat and it snows\ices and he doesn't, you'll still be wrong. And he'll be right.

Live and let live. Something John needs to learn.


----------



## lawnprolawns

TCLA;925244 said:


> Another display of incredible in-site. :laughing:
> 
> My owner enjoys his winters out of the country........maybe someday you'll be as successful.


Ah, so that explains the long sun-bleached hair, dark tan, and tank top he was wearing.. you cant get that in MI! haha.


----------



## Metro Lawn

TCLA;925244 said:


> Another display of incredible in-site. :laughing:
> 
> My owner enjoys his winters out of the country........maybe someday you'll be as successful.


If being successful means taking off and leaving my future in someones incapable hands such as yourself, I think I would rather be small and struggling.


----------



## lawnprolawns

HAHAHAHA

ha








ha.





thats funny.


----------



## Luther

Metro Lawn;925257 said:


> If being successful means taking off and leaving my future in someones incapable hands such as yourself, I think I would rather be small and struggling.


A suitable destination for a control freak.


----------



## smoore45

I think some people need to relax and enjoy Christmas! Hell, I've got Bailey's in my coffee right now! 

Of course I can't get to tipsy today, since we might all be up at 3am when this crap starts to freeze over!


----------



## Metro Lawn

TCLA;925261 said:


> [/COLOR]
> 
> A suitable destination for a control freak.


That really makes no sense, but then again look where it came from.

I am the furthest thing from a control freak. The intention of this forum is not for this childish type of behavior, and i now regret trying to poke a little fun at the rookies in hopes they will not make a costly mistake in the future. I am sorry I struck a nerve with you for whatever reason. Good thing TC is away. If you wasted my material and labor on this event, you would be looking for a job Monday. That is only my opinion, but it is my ship and the only one allowed at the wheel is myself.

Sorry to those that had to endure this mess.


----------



## bluespruce

why is it when ppl finally start telling some of the dumb ppl on here there stupid its to tcla who i think sounds pretty skilled. but nothing is said to the tools that say IS IT IS IT GONNA SNOW. CAN WE PLOW TONIGHT HUH HUH CAN WE CAN WE. 
he pre treated not a bad call. ur damned if u do and damned if you dont, metro ur to cocky big deal 25 yrs and tcla works for some one else there pros and cons to both, dont act like ur amazing bc it shows ur dont believe it ur self if u force it on others


----------



## CSC Contracting

WOW.. Good morning and merry christmas. Checked the sites and did a little pre-treat ALL the county trucks in Washtenaw seemed to be out when I was running around.


----------



## Metro Lawn

bluespruce;925301 said:


> why is it when ppl finally start telling some of the dumb ppl on here there stupid its to tcla who i think sounds pretty skilled. but nothing is said to the tools that say IS IT IS IT GONNA SNOW. CAN WE PLOW TONIGHT HUH HUH CAN WE CAN WE.
> he pre treated not a bad call. ur damned if u do and damned if you dont, metro ur to cocky big deal 25 yrs and tcla works for some one else there pros and cons to both, dont act like ur amazing bc it shows ur dont believe it ur self if u force it on others


What????????

I think we are all dumber after trying to read this post. WOW, that is all I can say.

btw... I never targeted TCLA, he is the one that became overly defensive. (1st sign of being wrong or guilty)

You guys say what you want about me, you can't hurt my feelings. I have a good business and I help others that ask for it. There are many on this site that will tell you that. I am done with this garbage.


----------



## MikeLawnSnowLLC

Come on its Christmas Day let's all play nice!!


----------



## P&M Landscaping

Merry Christmas guys!!! let all of this rain freeze over, so we can do some work!


----------



## Superior L & L

I pre salted a subdivision and a couple of hotels we do. It was worth putting down a couple tons of salt so i didnt have to call guys in as they are opening gifts with there kids!!!. If it did hit, it was going to come early in the morning right when young kids were opening presents


----------



## Metro Lawn

There was ice from the Pontiac area north and west, so not a bad call for you Paul. The weather information for the Detroit area basically showed about 95% chance of no icing or snow south of M-59 and east of US-23. I went with the info I found.


----------



## Metro Lawn

P&M Landscaping;925336 said:


> Merry Christmas guys!!! let all of this rain freeze over, so we can do some work!


Patience Grasshopper...


----------



## MikeLawnSnowLLC

you guys think its going to get cold enough to get a salting in tonight or what? I heard snow tonight but now I'm not seeing that on the weather.


----------



## Metro Lawn

MikeLawnSnowLLC;925333 said:


> Come on its Christmas Day let's all play nice!!


Merry Christmas Mike. You know, I would be having a better day if my new weather control freak machine wasn't broken. rofl It should get cold enough to freeze, but the higher winds may dry things up before it does. I think we may get a dusting or so, not enough to plow.


----------



## MikeLawnSnowLLC

I thought you said you were going to get that fixed last time!! Damn't John your falling apart!


----------



## Metro Lawn

MikeLawnSnowLLC;925369 said:


> I thought you said you were going to get that fixed last time!! Damn't John your falling apart!


I just asked for a new one for Christmas, but is was damaged when Santa had a rough landing on a salted parking lot on the west side.


----------



## lawnprolawns

That made me laugh a little bit.. lol. Those sleigh runners are meant for snow and ice you know!


----------



## F250SD




----------



## snow plowman

Merry Christmas all


----------



## MikeLawnSnowLLC

haha good ****


----------



## F250SD

*Christmas Day*: Rain. High near 38. Breezy, with a east southeast wind between 18 and 23 mph, with gusts as high as 29 mph. Chance of precipitation is 100%.

*Tonight:* Rain showers likely before 11pm, then a chance of rain and snow showers between 11pm and 2am, then a slight chance of snow showers after 2am. Cloudy, with a steady temperature around 34. East southeast wind 10 to 18 mph becoming south southwest. Winds could gust as high as 21 mph. Chance of precipitation is 70%. New snow accumulation of less than a half inch possible.


----------



## lawnprolawns

F250SD;925383 said:


> *Christmas Day*: Rain. High near 38. Breezy, with a east southeast wind between 18 and 23 mph, with gusts as high as 29 mph. Chance of precipitation is 100%.
> 
> *Tonight:* Rain showers likely before 11pm, then a chance of rain and snow showers between 11pm and 2am, then a slight chance of snow showers after 2am. Cloudy, with a steady temperature around 34. East southeast wind 10 to 18 mph becoming south southwest. Winds could gust as high as 21 mph. Chance of precipitation is 70%. New snow accumulation of less than a half inch possible.


Funny.. I saw that same thing, word for word, on NOAA.gov


----------



## MikeLawnSnowLLC

Dang after all the action we got last December this one has been sooooooo slow im getting bored!!!!


----------



## Superior L & L

lawnprolawns;925252 said:


> Whats with the TCLA bashing?
> 
> I'm not sure how TCLA's business is run, but I'd have to guess Jim makes the call on this stuff, after all, he's the "Snow and Ice Operations Manager". Dont make him sound like some tool that is ordered around by his boss. Personally I have wondered why he doesn't start his own snow removal company.. lol. He's proud to be a part of the TCLA team though, and I think it's fine for him to say "we".






Metro Lawn;925257 said:


> If being successful means taking off and leaving my future in someones incapable hands such as yourself, I think I would rather be small and struggling.


:laughing:

Jim Anderson, 2004 SIMA Employee of the Year and incapable do not go in the same sentence. The snow operation at TCLA is Jims "Baby"

Unless you have had the opportunity to see the day to day things that go on at TCLA. no one is in a position to judge someone or call them "incapable"

The pure scale of there operation is massive. Ive only seen a small amount of it but its well ran, organized, thought out and timed to a tee. Most people on here (including myself) could only wish we were half as successful as Jim and TCLA


----------



## Matson Snow

Superior L & L;925393 said:


> :laughing:
> 
> Jim Anderson, 2004 SIMA Employee of the Year and incapable do not go in the same sentence. The snow operation at TCLA is Jims "Baby"
> 
> Unless you have had the opportunity to see the day to day things that go on at TCLA. no one is in a position to judge someone or call them "incapable"
> 
> The pure scale of there operation is massive. Ive only seen a small amount of it but its well ran, organized, thought out and timed to a tee. Most people on here (including myself) could only wish we were half as successful as Jim and TCLA


I agree 100%..From what little i have seen and how Jim runs the show, it VERY impressive....But the little i know of Jim..He is secure enough in his boots.He does not need us sticking up for him...Merry Christmas Jim.....


----------



## lawnprolawns

Superior L & L;925393 said:


> :laughing:
> 
> Jim Anderson, 2004 SIMA Employee of the Year and incapable do not go in the same sentence. The snow operation at TCLA is Jims "Baby"
> 
> Unless you have had the opportunity to see the day to day things that go on at TCLA. no one is in a position to judge someone or call them "incapable"
> 
> The pure scale of there operation is massive. Ive only seen a small amount of it but its well ran, organized, thought out and timed to a tee. Most people on here (including myself) could only wish we were half as successful as Jim and TCLA


Ditto. I think I've only seem the tip of the iceberg of TCLA. I'd love to know how many thousands of acres of concrete they plow. The fact that each site is serviced by three separate crews (plow, sidewalks, and salt) and everyone shows up when needed and on time (except for when I sleep through the phone call..) is simply amazing. I would not want to be the one to try and coordinate that.


----------



## P&M Landscaping

Metro Lawn;925359 said:


> Patience Grasshopper...


LOL, can you tell i'm a little anxious to use my new equipment?


----------



## Metro Lawn

Superior L & L;925393 said:


> :laughing:
> 
> Jim Anderson, 2004 SIMA Employee of the Year and incapable do not go in the same sentence. The snow operation at TCLA is Jims "Baby"
> 
> Unless you have had the opportunity to see the day to day things that go on at TCLA. no one is in a position to judge someone or call them "incapable"
> 
> The pure scale of there operation is massive. Ive only seen a small amount of it but its well ran, organized, thought out and timed to a tee. Most people on here (including myself) could only wish we were half as successful as Jim and TCLA


I agree with you Paul except for a few things. As a business owner my families future depends on the business being run properly. As I stated before, wasting material and labor is not an option. I guess if I did not have to pay for it, it would be much easier for me to make a call like this. We have a job, just like firemen ect. With that job comes some things like having to go to work on a Holiday even if you do not want to. I would never go against my better judgment and perform a service that is not needed just in case or so that my guys could have a few drinks and not have to worry about getting called in. Back when we did a large volume of work, a mistake like this one made here would have cost me an easy $25k. I am sure Jim is able to run the show and get things done without issues. The thing that most are missing is there is a difference in getting it done and getting it done right. In my book he got it done, just not done right enough for my taste. When I worked for others I did the same thing because it did not effect me if I cost my boss an extra few hundred thousand over the year. With a business the size of TCLA, it prob. would not even be noticed and because there were no complaints. Long story short, I would look at him as he just lost my daughter's college money but still got his paycheck. This has gone way out of what it was meant to be and I am quite tired of trying to defend my thoughts. Everyone has an opinion and that is fine. I just don't take those from people that don't have everything riding on that opinion with much validity. It is different when your name is on everything and not just a time card. How much different would it be if he were held accountable for mistakes and it came out of his pay. I ran operations for one of the larger companies in the area and had 60 company trucks and almost 300 subs to keep track of. I have been there and done that. Say what you will, there is a difference. I think it is wrong for someone who only works for someone to give advise (that could be wrong) and jeopardize someone with a lot more to lose since they own their business and live and die by information they find here and how they use it. Times are bad here and many of the guys on here are 1 guy 1 truck operators. If they go by what we say and it is wrong, it could cost them everything. I think many of you are missing the big picture.


----------



## silvetouch

i just came on to say Merry Christmas to everyone. but WOW..LOL ....alot of tension here.

My thoughts on pre-treating are its always a touch call.... there has been times when 2-5 inches has been predicted and then we get nothing. So who's to say that whoever pre-treats in that case in order to use less salt after plowing would be a bad call. 
I guess that is why i haven't done much with the liquid yet. 

Anyway, hope everyone has Good holiday!!


----------



## BossPlowGuy04

merry christmas everyone:waving:


----------



## irlandscaper

This is what has led to multiple sleepless nights for myself. Did I do the right thing? Will someone call, either we didnt or did. Ive been right more then wrong, fortunately. But I think we all have been wrong at some point. What I dont agree with is publicly slamming someone for what may or may not have been a poor choice. Did the customer call? They are the ones that matter, remember that folks. Merry Christmas, god bless...


----------



## Metro Lawn

irlandscaper;925511 said:


> This is what has led to multiple sleepless nights for myself. Did I do the right thing? Will someone call, either we didnt or did. Ive been right more then wrong, fortunately. But I think we all have been wrong at some point. What I dont agree with is publicly slamming someone for what may or may not have been a poor choice. Did the customer call? They are the ones that matter, remember that folks. Merry Christmas, god bless...


I am hoping that you are not talking about me. I never "slammed" anyone. I just stated that if you pretreated you prob. felt foolish since we never had any freezing. Someone upset by that started all this. Once the door was opened....


----------



## Jason Pallas

Wow - I just checked in ........ and missed a lot.

Anyway, my best Christmas present? ..... That this was all rain and not snow. I wouldn't have wanted to have to deal with what the East Coast and MIdwest got these last two storms. F That!

What was your best present?


----------



## P&M Landscaping

My new Boss Hoodie and hat from ESI xysport


----------



## cgrappler135

Metro Lawn;925519 said:


> I am hoping that you are not talking about me. I never "slammed" anyone. I just stated that if you pretreated you prob. felt foolish since we never had any freezing. Someone upset by that started all this. Once the door was opened....


Well i salted 2 of my zero tolerance pita customers and didnt feel one bit foolish. I would of felt foolish if i woke up and had to use double the salt to melt the ice quick enough for no complaints. Just my 2 cents!


----------



## Mark Oomkes

irlandscaper;925511 said:


> This is what has led to multiple sleepless nights for myself. Did I do the right thing? Will someone call, either we didnt or did. Ive been right more then wrong, fortunately. But I think we all have been wrong at some point. What I dont agree with is publicly slamming someone for what may or may not have been a poor choice. Did the customer call? They are the ones that matter, remember that folks. Merry Christmas, god bless...


Well said.


----------



## F250SD

READ THIS!!! (ill highlight the most importent parts)

Despite south winds, colder temperatures are expected on *Saturday* as colder air moves intosoutheastern Michigan with 850 mb temperatures plummeting to -10 to -12 celsius. *The colder air willmean preciptiation type will be all snow*. However with the best moisture and forcing off to the eastwith the cold front and the surface and upper level features across the western Great Lakes. Withless forcing and dry air at and above 800 mb, PoPs look chancy at best across the area onSaturday.
The low itself will move through the central Great Lakes Saturday night and Sunday, providing adeeper moist layer up to at least 700 mb and forcing associated with the low and upper level lowpressure features. Although this scenario does not look to yield a widespread significant snowfallgiven the limited amount of available moisture with 285k mixing ratios of only 0.75 to 1.25 g - kg*,it still looks on track to warrant higher PoPs around 50 percent for these periods with a few inches of snow possible*. *Snow chances will continue Monday as a trough sinks south across the central GreatLakes*.

Depending on the model of choice the GFS lingers a troughacross the central great lakes with unstable cyclonic flow while the ECMWF occludes the surface lowand creates a 500 mb cut off low across the area. Despite the differing solutions both models agreeon a cool snowy pattern during this time period, therefore will place a blanket chance of snow fromthe middle portion of the week through New Years day. Despite the snowy pattern, significan tsnowfall amounts are not expected given the limited amount of moisture with 290k mixing ratios of 1g - kg or less once the initial system moves through on Wednesday night. *The cool unstable air witha lingering low pressure system looks to be the kind of system that grinds out an inch or two of snow each day. The best chance for several inches will be Wednesday and Wednesday night as the lowitself passes through the area with better mixing ratios around 2 g - kg. Even then QPF amountssuggest only 2-3 inches of snow at best during this 24 hour period with little to modest isentropicand frontogenetic forcing.*

http://www.crh.noaa.gov/dtx/display_probtxt.php?file=afdblog


----------



## Keith_480231

Merrry Christmas everyone have a safe one!


----------



## AndyTblc

I like that forcast, they are still saying 1-3 inches for my area, and they were saying that a week ago, and still saying it's going to happen, so I think I'm going to turn the truck around today and line it up to the plow just in case I have to plow in the morning, but it almost sounds like it's going to come threw out the day on saturday into sunday.

And, I just made some home made chili for the first time in my new crock pot, it was soooooo good, even my sister said I should have made more, which supprised me


----------



## leepotter

This made me laugh:

http://flint.craigslist.org/biz/1516579134.html


----------



## snow plowman

how can thay do that with that price lmao


----------



## P&M Landscaping

Do you guys think we'll get anything when this stuff turns over to snow?


----------



## AndyTblc

P&M Landscaping;925798 said:


> Do you guys think we'll get anything when this stuff turns over to snow?


I think everyone will see something from this, I think people closest to Lake Michigan will see the most I think


----------



## Leisure Time LC

P&M Landscaping;925798 said:


> Do you guys think we'll get anything when this stuff turns over to snow?


I do not thing so, but who knows. I was thinking a salting until I watched the weather and it is going to be above freezing all night..


----------



## Tscape

I enjoy the posts of both TCLA and Metro. To treat or not to treat is always the question. It can be a tough one. Is it really worth arguing a single call out of the thousands you will make in your career? Bah. Cheer up guys. I'll host the beer summit and we'll all make nice.


----------



## magnatrac

I agree, it's a tough call some times weather to salt or not. I have had to eat a few salt runs over the 10 years I have been playing this game ,but that's the game we play. I agree we all need to have a beer or three !!!! So how about the plane that almost blew up here today ?
, shaun


----------



## Superior L & L

magnatrac;925907 said:


> I agree we all need to have a beer or three !!!! , shaun



Miller Time right now for me


----------



## Milwaukee

magnatrac;925907 said:


> I agree, it's a tough call some times weather to salt or not. I have had to eat a few salt runs over the 10 years I have been playing this game ,but that's the game we play. I agree we all need to have a beer or three !!!! So how about the plane that almost blew up here today ?
> , shaun


Was it Florida plane? at 8 a.m. ? They broke Hydraulic fitting and they don't ever stock those parts.

My Uncle and Aunt were real mad that they stay here for another week. They supposed to play golf tournament on Dec 28.


----------



## magnatrac

Superior L & L;925912 said:


> Miller Time right now for me


 Miller time was last night, tonight it is vault zero and vodka !!! So glad it's not snowing L.O.L. Mill ,the plane was almost blown up by a terrorist !!! Crazy Sh*t !!!

, shaun


----------



## magnatrac

Here you go 

http://www.foxnews.com/story/0,2933,581153,00.html


----------



## snow plowman

its snowing here in muskegon


----------



## F250SD

leepotter;925730 said:


> This made me laugh:
> 
> http://flint.craigslist.org/biz/1516579134.html


:laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## Jason Pallas

leepotter;925730 said:


> This made me laugh:
> 
> http://flint.craigslist.org/biz/1516579134.html


I'm calling this guy tomorrow! I've got about 100 accounts I'm going to sub out to him and then I'm headed to Florida!!! This guy's the answer to my prayers. Five bucks a drive - so, my cost will be $500 to get all my routes done?!?!? I'M THERE!


----------



## brookline

Whoa... I guess i missed alot on here today. If all of us made the right call all the time we would be millionaires.. I dont see the problem with pretreating a PITA or an open to save face with a customer and provide a little morale boost in a company. I know it goes a long way for productivity when workers morale is high, and not to mention it could have cemented a contract for next season... Everyone has to eat some salt sometime..:laughing: Anyways, I hope everyone got what they wanted from Santa. Lets just get some snow so we can go play and get over the boredom and aggrevation of sitting and waiting eh? ussmileyflag


----------



## M&S Property

F250SD;925679 said:


> READ THIS!!! (ill highlight the most importent parts)


I am pretty sure that it is not only me that is tired of reading all of the nonsense you post on here. Everybody on this site is well aware of the NOAA forecast and where to find it.


----------



## bluespruce

M&S Property;926258 said:


> I am pretty sure that it is not only me that is tired of reading all of the nonsense you post on here. Everybody on this site is well aware of the NOAA forecast and where to find it.


seconded......


----------



## silvetouch

*Salt tonight?*

anyone salting tonight? hourly forecast shows anywhere from 27-30 degrees before it starts to rise to right around freezing tomorrow mid to late morning. a couple of overpasses on 75 were a little slick earlier.


----------



## ajslands

i want a stupid snow storm!!!!!!! last year we had like 3 before christmas. stupid el niÃ±o


----------



## F250SD

M&S Property;926258 said:


> I am pretty sure that it is not only me that is tired of reading all of the nonsense you post on here. Everybody on this site is well aware of the NOAA forecast and where to find it.


:laughing::laughing: Cant get a little excited about some snow in the forecast:yow!::yow!: Dont Be


----------



## alternative

Sure but dont waste the bandwith..everyone knows all of the weather sites. Its a bit redundant to post text forcasts.

John- that was hiarious "i better call the fire dept. now incase my house catches fire later."
:laughing:


----------



## ACutAboveLLC

Checked my accounts early this morning... Ended up doing everything in commerce.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Let me preface this by saying I have never met Jim in person, never even spoken to him on the phone. Wouldn't know him if he walked up and smacked me. But after being on PS for close to 10 years and watching members come and go, I think it is fairly easy to determine who is the real deal and who is a blowhard. 

I have heard of TCLA and even seen Troy at some SIMA events, maybe even met him, I don't remember though. 



Metro Lawn;925432 said:


> I agree with you Paul except for a few things. As a business owner my families future depends on the business being run properly.
> 
> Agreed 100%.
> 
> As I stated before, wasting material and labor is not an option.
> 
> Also agree 100%, but none of us is perfect, at least I have yet to meet anyone who is, so to claim that only an owner can make these types of decisions is BS. There was only one perfect man on this earth, and we celebrated His birth yesterday.
> 
> The best we can do as owners and managers is to limit 'wasting material and labor'. But since the weather guessers are imperfect just as we are, poop is going to happen whether we like it or not. So once again, we use our best judgment to do what is right for our customers, employees and businesses in that order.
> 
> I guess if I did not have to pay for it, it would be much easier for me to make a call like this.
> 
> So you're saying an employee is incapable of making a decision that is in the best interests of the owner?
> 
> Is this based on how you acted when you worked for someone else or is it based on someone you hired?
> 
> We have a job, just like firemen ect. With that job comes some things like having to go to work on a Holiday even if you do not want to. I would never go against my better judgment and perform a service that is not needed just in case or so that my guys could have a few drinks and not have to worry about getting called in.
> 
> I never said or implied that I wouldn't work or have employees work on a holiday, it has happened many times. But if there is an option in my toolbox that might eliminate or reduce the likelihood and everything else falls into place, I am going to use it.
> 
> Back when we did a large volume of work, a mistake like this one made here would have cost me an easy $25k. I am sure Jim is able to run the show and get things done without issues.
> 
> Then why are you slamming him and his decision? (Especially since he changed his mind, which I believe is his prerogative?)
> 
> The thing that most are missing is there is a difference in getting it done and getting it done right.
> 
> How do you know what was right and what was wrong for his customers? Are you saying there is only ONE right way of doing things, and that is YOUR way?
> 
> Pretty dang arrogant if you ask me.
> 
> If YOUR way is the ONLY way, why are you not servicing every account in Michigan or the country for that matter?
> 
> In my book he got it done, just not done right enough for my taste.
> 
> See above. Last time I checked, for the most part we are still a capitalist system. Our government is doing their best to change that, but that is another subject. But anyways, that is why there are hundreds or thousands of contractors out there servicing every account. Because we all do things just a little differently and all have different expectations and amounts of money to spend.
> 
> To castigate someone for making and educated decision is ignorant and arrogant. Unless you have NEVER made a mistake in your 25 years of experience.
> 
> When I worked for others I did the same thing because it did not effect me if I cost my boss an extra few hundred thousand over the year.
> 
> Sounds like you are projecting the way you ran another's business onto the way Jim is managing Troy's business. For all I know, maybe Jim is, but I highly doubt it. And even if he IS, how do you know that Troy would not want it run that way or make those very same decisions himself?
> 
> I am saying it again, this is complete arrogance in coming on here after the fact and bragging about how you made what you consider to be the right decision. Any idiot can say that 24 hours after the fact. Hopefully you are not that idiot.
> 
> With a business the size of TCLA, it prob. would not even be noticed and because there were no complaints.
> 
> My bet is that they have a closer reign on their expenditures both in money and material than you or I do John. Troy didn't get to the size he did by pissing away money on bad decisions.
> 
> Long story short, I would look at him as he just lost my daughter's college money but still got his paycheck.
> 
> Once again, pretty arrogant in projecting your thoughts and beliefs on someone you may or may not know. How do you know whether or not Jim lies awake at night wondering whether he made the right decision or not, just as you and I do? How in the world can you imply that, unless you are him or you are good friends with him? (Which at this point I doubt you know him well or at all)
> 
> This has gone way out of what it was meant to be and I am quite tired of trying to defend my thoughts.
> 
> Then don't spew crap that you should keep to yourself.
> 
> Everyone has an opinion and that is fine.
> 
> Obviously it isn't fine, since you spent half of Christmas Day ripping Jim a new one while bragging about your 20/20 hindsight.
> 
> I just don't take those from people that don't have everything riding on that opinion with much validity. It is different when your name is on everything and not just a time card. How much different would it be if he were held accountable for mistakes and it came out of his pay.
> 
> You think TCLA has grown to the size it is by not making employees accountable for their decisions? You're smarter than that John. Think about it, seriously.
> 
> I ran operations for one of the larger companies in the area and had 60 company trucks and almost 300 subs to keep track of. I have been there and done that. Say what you will, there is a difference.
> 
> Sounds more like you are the person that you are accusing Jim of being and trying to cover your own actions in the past.
> 
> I think it is wrong for someone who only works for someone to give advise (that could be wrong) and jeopardize someone with a lot more to lose since they own their business and live and die by information they find here and how they use it. Times are bad here and many of the guys on here are 1 guy 1 truck operators. If they go by what we say and it is wrong, it could cost them everything.
> 
> I thought it was fine for everyone to have an opinion? Or is that opinion only OK if it agrees with your opinion?
> 
> Are you saying you've never made a bad call as owner and spent your money? You've never wanted another contractor's opinion in how to handle an upcoming storm? You've never given advice based on the weather guessers that turned out to be wrong?
> 
> You should have the snow and ice industry conquered by now, you sound smarter than John Allin at this point.
> 
> I think many of you are missing the big picture.


No, I think it is YOU who is missing the big picture John. 



Metro Lawn;925519 said:


> I am hoping that you are not talking about me. I never "slammed" anyone. I just stated that if you pretreated you prob. felt foolish since we never had any freezing. Someone upset by that started all this. Once the door was opened....


BS, you've been slamming Jim since you started with your garbage about how you called it correctly and then accused him of wasting his employer's money and material by pretreating.

This is all fine and good, you were right and Jim was wrong. That's what makes the world go round.

And it's only a mistake if you don't learn anything from it.

End of rant, hope you all had a great Christmas despite all this childish drama.


----------



## Matson Snow

Very Well Said Mark...I hope this puts this issue to Bed.....Enough..Lets all Move ON!!!!...


----------



## P&M Landscaping

Wheres Xpress, I want him to come on and be telling us that were going to have a busy week ahead of us...


----------



## superiorsnowrem

I'm kind of afraid of asking for some weather advice on here now, lol


----------



## ChaseCreekSnow

Whoa, I missed a TON of action on here...damn Christmas!! I hope everyone had a good one.
Now, I have been reading this thread for the past 24 hours...Since I have spent most of my time away from a computer and reading on my Girlfriends Iphone I didn't respond to all the bashing that has been going on here...Typing on one of those things is a P.I.T arse..

I know we should all drop it and Mark did a great job of outlining all the bull crap that people posted about Jim Anderson and Troy Clogg Landscape, but... I must say to Clear both of their good names that they are the most professional, well run and organized company I have ever had the pleasure of doing business with.. I have worked along side and for some of the giants of the industry and even some little two bit operations and I must say that Troy Clogg and All the operations that Jim runs inside the company are no joke...How do you think that they achieved Snow magazines number 18 spot in the country? Do you see any other michigan companies that even got close? 

I feel that anyone who publicly posts something bad about how a person runs their business(unless they do something completely foolish,like cut the grass when it is snowing outside and has been frozen for sometime...which i have seen) should think twice about posting such rubbish. Especially about a company who has managed to achieve countless accolades and industry recognition.
Not to mention, personally attack one of the most interesting and down to earth cool guys I have ever met. I enjoy every visit to their shop just to shoot the **** with him and everyone that works there. They are not by any means a two bit operation. So what If he errors on the side of caution? No one has any way of monitoring weather conditions everywhere at once..what if a lot froze and nothing was down? Would this be worse than doing a light app. and sleeping well? I don't think so. Not to mention the peace of mind of not having to send out your valued crew (including myself as I sub out two of my trucks to them) on christmas ? Anyhow, this went way to far and I hope that it ends here...
I may have posted a thing or two on here that people may have got offended by, but I think attacking someones business prowess, is not cool. My 2 bits.


----------



## ChaseCreekSnow

P&M Landscaping;926565 said:


> Wheres Xpress, I want him to come on and be telling us that were going to have a busy week ahead of us...


Yes, we need snow!!! grrrr


----------



## ChaseCreekSnow

Chasing a phantom electrical problem on my l8000....replaced everything and it still wont charge..any ideas anyone? Electrical problems are not my strong suit.


----------



## ChaseCreekSnow

Happpy 100 posts to me...Sorry, I had to do it!


----------



## brookline

ChaseCreekSnow;926617 said:


> Chasing a phantom electrical problem on my l8000....replaced everything and it still wont charge..any ideas anyone? Electrical problems are not my strong suit.


We need more info on that one chief. Will the battery charge up and drain when you staft it? Did you charge the battery and check the voltage after you fully charged it? If the battery does charge, will it turn over or at the very least run any electrical in the truck? What all have you replaced? I want to help you out, I just need specifics.


----------



## AndyTblc

I will have to plow by tonight, we have 1 inch on the ground and more snow showers to come, my parking lot is a 1 inch trigger, but they will get over it (if they are even open today, which I doubt). I will wait till tonight, just to clear things out for people in the morning


----------



## ChaseCreekSnow

brookline;926655 said:


> We need more info on that one chief. Will the battery charge up and drain when you staft it? Did you charge the battery and check the voltage after you fully charged it? If the battery does charge, will it turn over or at the very least run any electrical in the truck? What all have you replaced? I want to help you out, I just need specifics.


Heading down there right now to check it out better...diagnosing it after a long night of salt wasn't so helpful. I have replaced everything...alternator, batteries, the regulator is new. I am now suspecting either bad connection somewhere or a short circuit. Luckily its an old truck and there isn't much wiring. On the other hand, I'm not lucky its an old truck. It really starts to pull the juice down when i turn the heater on...maybe a short in the blower motor? The headlights never seem to get very bright( they are sealed beam, I'm used to the h.i.d lights on my girls car and my pickup but they still seem kinda dim. ) When it is charged it has no problem starting.I hate electrical!! I'm an engine and drivetrain guy!!! Im just gonna go down to the yard and start tightening things up, bringing down my digital multimeter and not leaving there till i figure it out.


----------



## Five Star Lawn Care LLC

wow did i miss a ton.....All i hve to say is in this matter is. I have worked for Jim in the past and have modeled my business of his for a long time

In the winter Jim bassically owns this company, there is no one higher than him, he takes orders from no one.

If something were to happen to Jim I honestly belive Troy would have to hire 3-4 guys to manage what he manages.


----------



## M&S Property

Five Star Lawn Care LLC;926728 said:


> If something were to happen to Jim I honestly belive Troy would have to hire 3-4 guys to manage what he manages.


HAHA or he could just hire Metro:laughing:


----------



## Five Star Lawn Care LLC

Also we found out about a week ago that we have #2 in the oven

This is how he told our family over the holidays


----------



## brookline

ChaseCreekSnow;926706 said:


> Heading down there right now to check it out better...diagnosing it after a long night of salt wasn't so helpful. I have replaced everything...alternator, batteries, the regulator is new. I am now suspecting either bad connection somewhere or a short circuit. Luckily its an old truck and there isn't much wiring. On the other hand, I'm not lucky its an old truck. It really starts to pull the juice down when i turn the heater on...maybe a short in the blower motor? The headlights never seem to get very bright( they are sealed beam, I'm used to the h.i.d lights on my girls car and my pickup but they still seem kinda dim. ) When it is charged it has no problem starting.I hate electrical!! I'm an engine and drivetrain guy!!! Im just gonna go down to the yard and start tightening things up, bringing down my digital multimeter and not leaving there till i figure it out.


make sure to recheck the alt. And all of your grounds including the one going from the battery to you engine block. Take the grounds off and sand the spot they were grounded to and sand the eyelit of the wire. You will have a BARE minimum of two in your engine compartment alone. I don't know too much about the I8000 but that is pretty standard. If you do that to evey eyelit you see grounded though out the truck the last ditch option Is to start tracing wires for abrasions or where they were pinched. Just make sure you clean all your connections and work from there. Sometimes it can be as simple as an unclean ground that you missed and kept replacing unnecessary parts. Hopefully you will get lucky.:salute:


----------



## F250SD

Five Star Lawn Care LLC;926732 said:


> Also we found out about a week ago that we have #2 in the oven
> 
> This is how he told our family over the holidays


Awesome


----------



## bluespruce

i dont how you can believe jim is not able to handle tcla because if he wasnt able to like metro says troys company would have destroyed it self by now. bc i believe a company of that size, if stuff starts going south it would have a huge snow ball effect. but what do any of us know metro is so awsome.


----------



## bluespruce

congrats five star


----------



## brookline

Congratulations... We need a cigar smiley to post for this one


----------



## F250SD

Still going....


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Five Star Lawn Care LLC;926732 said:


> Also we found out about a week ago that we have #2 in the oven
> 
> This is how he told our family over the holidays


Congrats!

Guys, how about we get back to our regularly scheduled programming now?


----------



## Superior L & L

westsideplow;926751 said:


> but its better to cover your ass then to be caught with your pants down and in bed.


:laughing:



Mark Oomkes;926828 said:


> Guys, how about we get back to our regularly scheduled programming now?


----------



## TheXpress2002

Here is my new baby all up-fitted. Even though I would have liked to have seen snow the past month, she was not ready to go and I would have been screwed. So I now proclaim the snow season may now move forward with its intentions of whatever it may throw at us.

She is a GMC 6500 with a 14' dump body. She has a 10' BOSS V-Blade courtesy of Stu's Welding in Holland MI and a 1000 gallon Liquid De-Icing System courtesy of Michigan Greenscape in Ypsilanti.

Time to rock and roll.


----------



## Superior L & L

Fancy Dancy Xpress ! Very nice


----------



## MikeLawnSnowLLC

Congrats on #2 Fivestar I got my first on the way in March!!


----------



## brookline

Nice rig Express! And a big congrads to you too then Mike!


----------



## asps4u

Five Star Lawn Care LLC;926732 said:


> Also we found out about a week ago that we have #2 in the oven
> 
> This is how he told our family over the holidays





MikeLawnSnowLLC;926864 said:


> Congrats on #2 Fivestar I got my first on the way in March!!


Congrats to both of you, that's awesome. We just had our second November 3rd, and couldn't be happier! Good Luck to you guys! At least you plow snow, so you're used to sleepless nights. 



TheXpress2002;926850 said:


> Here is my new baby all up-fitted. Even though I would have liked to have seen snow the past month, she was not ready to go and I would have been screwed. So I now proclaim the snow season may now move forward with its intentions of whatever it may throw at us.
> 
> She is a GMC 6500 with a 14' dump body. She has a 10' BOSS V-Blade courtesy of Stu's Welding in Holland MI and a 1000 gallon Liquid De-Icing System courtesy of Michigan Greenscape in Ypsilanti.
> 
> Time to rock and roll.


Looks awesome Xpress! Hope she serves you well. :salute:


----------



## P&M Landscaping

TheXpress2002;926850 said:


> Here is my new baby all up-fitted. Even though I would have liked to have seen snow the past month, she was not ready to go and I would have been screwed. So I now proclaim the snow season may now move forward with its intentions of whatever it may throw at us.
> 
> She is a GMC 6500 with a 14' dump body. She has a 10' BOSS V-Blade courtesy of Stu's Welding in Holland MI and a 1000 gallon Liquid De-Icing System courtesy of Michigan Greenscape in Ypsilanti.
> 
> Time to rock and roll.


Now, the question is are you going to be able to use that equipment before the month is over? Please tell us yes.


----------



## smoore45

Hey Mark O, is it snowing on your side of the state? The radar looks like it has been for a while there and am wondering if that is going to start creeping east...


----------



## WMHLC

Not Mark, but we are in the same city, and Yes it's been snowing all day. About 1.5 inch down right now.



smoore45;926921 said:


> Hey Mark O, is it snowing on your side of the state? The radar looks like it has been for a while there and am wondering if that is going to start creeping east...


----------



## lawnprolawns

Not quite as pretty as Xpress's system, but I bet it cost a few grand less 

He's the tank, pump, and valve. (Missing a couple parts, so those that pay attention and know about liquid systems are going to tell me that all the liquid is going to go out the large green hose.. lol)

Spray bar is all set also. I'm going to throw it in the truck tonight and test it out with some water. Yes, it's hack-ish, but should move some product.


----------



## P&M Landscaping

Do you guys think were actually going to get the 1" to 3" they are calling for? This thing seems to be falling apart fast.


----------



## ChaseCreekSnow

brookline;926735 said:


> make sure to recheck the alt. And all of your grounds including the one going from the battery to you engine block. Take the grounds off and sand the spot they were grounded to and sand the eyelit of the wire. You will have a BARE minimum of two in your engine compartment alone. I don't know too much about the I8000 but that is pretty standard. If you do that to evey eyelit you see grounded though out the truck the last ditch option Is to start tracing wires for abrasions or where they were pinched. Just make sure you clean all your connections and work from there. Sometimes it can be as simple as an unclean ground that you missed and kept replacing unnecessary parts. Hopefully you will get lucky.:salute:


Heh, So I went down there...I spent a couple hours with my multimeter and a flash light...All i can say is I called my fleet truck mechanic and he is going down there....I hate electrical.I checked all the connections, checked for broken wires and nothing.So, I went and filled the truck up with diesel, drove it around and parked the thing. Its an old truck, what else can i say. I can fix anything else that is wrong...except electric gremlins. I let my check book take care of it. Being mechanically gifted, I still must say, electric is my nemesis. If you ever need an engine/rear end or trans built..give me a call.


----------



## ChaseCreekSnow

And congrats to all you baby boomers!!!!  We don't have any kids, but I am positive we will have one in the future...

I'm popping the question on new years eve!!! WISH ME LUCK!!!!! I bought the ring, asked her dad and my bachelor party is in the works already!! I am very excited!
This will be my first and hopefully only engagement, I hope I don't piss my self.lol


----------



## RobMI

Looking at accuweather we may have 2" by sunday night unless somthing changes. Even though they say its snowing in waterford where I am right now, and its only a few flakes... Who knows might get to drop the plow on a few of the places I take care of...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

TheXpress2002;926850 said:


> Here is my new baby all up-fitted. Even though I would have liked to have seen snow the past month, she was not ready to go and I would have been screwed. So I now proclaim the snow season may now move forward with its intentions of whatever it may throw at us.
> 
> She is a GMC 6500 with a 14' dump body. She has a 10' BOSS V-Blade courtesy of Stu's Welding in Holland MI and a 1000 gallon Liquid De-Icing System courtesy of Michigan Greenscape in Ypsilanti.
> 
> Time to rock and roll.


She's pretty!!

Good luck X.



smoore45;926921 said:


> Hey Mark O, is it snowing on your side of the state? The radar looks like it has been for a while there and am wondering if that is going to start creeping east...


Tim answered, but they bumped us from about an inch over night to 3 tonight and chance of another 3 tomorrow.

Wasn't really sick of just salting, but I'll take a nice easy 3" at a time.


----------



## brookline

ChaseCreekSnow;927002 said:


> Heh, So I went down there...I spent a couple hours with my multimeter and a flash light...All i can say is I called my fleet truck mechanic and he is going down there....I hate electrical.I checked all the connections, checked for broken wires and nothing.So, I went and filled the truck up with diesel, drove it around and parked the thing. Its an old truck, what else can i say. I can fix anything else that is wrong...except electric gremlins. I let my check book take care of it. Being mechanically gifted, I still must say, electric is my nemesis. If you ever need an engine/rear end or trans built..give me a call.


Yea electrical can definitely be a PITA. I wish I could have been more help.... Good luck with that. And if I ever need a rebuild I will definitely keep you in mind. Also good luck with the engagement and congratulations.


----------



## 24v6spd

Hope everyone had a great Christmas. Kind of glad the snow held off as I was up north for the past few days. First time I can remember having rain on Christmas.


----------



## TheXpress2002

Looking at the next week....

Tonight we could see around an inch by sunrise then a lull with snow returning tomorrow afternoon. Forecasts out west with this low pressure have been way off and areas that had called for an inch wound up with 4-6 inches. I do not see that happening here but I think we could see around two inches by midnight tomorrow night.

Then just keep an eye on late week. There is a storm on the models it is anyones guess on where it hits.


----------



## alternative

Total nighttime snow accumulation of less than one inch possible. 
Macomb County0


----------



## P&M Landscaping

I'm just sitting here watching this thing fall apart. :realmad:


----------



## Superior L & L

P&M Landscaping;927242 said:


> I'm just sitting here watching this thing fall apart. :realmad:


Good i like salting, not plowing payup


----------



## Leisure Time LC

Superior L & L;927280 said:


> Good i like salting, not plowing payup


Me too !!!!!!


----------



## Jason Pallas

Yes - falling apart like a wet kleenex at a pool party.


----------



## HGT INC.

*Snowing*

Its snowing in Centerline, but its not snowing in Warren, but its snowing in Sterling Hts, But its not snowing in Utica, but its snowing in Shelby Twp, but not in Wash. Twp. Just some further info for the plowers that don't have NOWA


----------



## ACutAboveLLC

TheXpress2002;926850 said:


> Here is my new baby all up-fitted.
> 
> Man thats a awesome set up! im Jelous


----------



## snow plowman

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Winter Storm Warning
URGENT - WINTER WEATHER MESSAGE
NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE GRAND RAPIDS MI
608 PM EST SAT DEC 26 2009

MIZ037-043-050-056-270715-
/O.UPG.KGRR.WW.Y.0022.000000T0000Z-091227T1600Z/
/O.NEW.KGRR.WS.W.0010.091226T2308Z-091227T1600Z/
MASON-OCEANA-MUSKEGON-OTTAWA-
INCLUDING THE CITIES OF...LUDINGTON...HART...MUSKEGON...JENISON
608 PM EST SAT DEC 26 2009

...WINTER STORM WARNING IN EFFECT UNTIL 11 AM EST SUNDAY...

THE NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE IN GRAND RAPIDS HAS ISSUED A WINTER
STORM WARNING FOR HEAVY SNOW WHICH IS IN EFFECT UNTIL 11 AM EST
SUNDAY. THE WINTER WEATHER ADVISORY IS NO LONGER IN EFFECT.

HAZARDOUS WEATHER...

* SNOW WILL INCREASE IN INTENSITY BECOMING HEAVIER AFTER 7 PM.

* SNOW HAS BEEN INCREASING IN COVERAGE AND INTENSITY ACROSS
NORTHEAST ILLINOIS AND SOUTHEAST WISCONSIN AND IS ALSO
INCREASING ACROSS SOUTHERN MICHIGAN. THIS AREA OF SNOW WILL
CONTINUE TO OVERSPREAD THE WARNING AREA THIS EVENING.

* TOTAL ACCUMULATIONS OF 6 TO 10 INCHES ARE EXPECTED OVERNIGHT.

IMPACTS...

* TRAVEL ON ROADS WILL BE HAZARDOUS DUE TO HEAVY SNOW FALLING ON
ICY TO SNOW COVERED ROADS.

* VISIBILITIES OF A HALF A MILE OR LESS WILL IMPACT TRAVEL
CONDITIONS.

PRECAUTIONARY/PREPAREDNESS ACTIONS...

* A WINTER STORM WARNING FOR HEAVY SNOW MEANS SEVERE WINTER
WEATHER CONDITIONS ARE EXPECTED OR OCCURRING. SIGNIFICANT
AMOUNTS OF SNOW ARE FORECAST THAT WILL MAKE TRAVEL DANGEROUS.
ONLY TRAVEL IN AN EMERGENCY. IF YOU MUST TRAVEL...KEEP AN
EXTRA FLASHLIGHT...FOOD...AND WATER IN YOUR VEHICLE IN CASE
OF AN EMERGENCY


----------



## F250SD

According to NOAA ill be salting my ressi's around 5 am  .... Hey at least i did not copy and paste it:laughing::laughing::laughing:


Edit; I dont know who i made mad but who ever keeps putting this white stuff on my truck better keep it coming!


----------



## AndyTblc

Just got done plowing 4-5 inches, was out for a couple hours and I have to go out tomorrow morning to finish


----------



## Superior L & L

I have to give a plug here!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

So i call the chloride Guy at 1:00pm today telling him i need some product. Knowing its the holiday and everything. Mike tells me they are busy as heck but he'll get to me in a day or so. (sucks for me since im out, but a fair lead time since its a holiday weekend)
Im half asleep on the couch tonight and my phone starts ringing about 9:15pm.
"Paul, its Mike I got a guy loading right now for ya . I know you needed this sh!t" 

Talk about service 

If you guys use liquid and dont use the chloride guy, please give him a shot. GREAT SERVICE AND A HIGH QUALITY PRODUCT!!!

Rant over ..........thanks:waving:


----------



## Lightningllc

Why is it when it finally snows I have 2 employees out on a vacation,WHY It always happens.

I think it is gonna snoe this week in the metro area.


In past post tcla and metro, If tcla can handle gm proving grounds in milford I will follow there lead, It is tricky out in milford with the higher elevations it can snow there and 5 miles down the road there is no snow to be found.

Metro you know your stuff the city out here in the country it is tricky we don't have water and sewer running down the edge of the street keeping things melted, 

I have properties from howell to southfield and I can tell you it's easier to predict things in southfield than in howell,

Just like tonight southfields melted and howell has 1 inch on the ground,

Everyone one knows there business and everyone does differnt things.

Ok I said my piece just trying to help.


----------



## Lightningllc

Mikes a good guy, Good product also.


----------



## terrapro

Lightningllc;927517 said:


> Just like tonight southfields melted and howell has 1 inch on the ground,
> 
> :


Howell has 1inch on the ground?!


----------



## bluespruce

man i feel like i have missed the last 5 storms all of u guys have been getting i have a dusting in chelsea


----------



## F250SD

bluespruce;927542 said:


> man i feel like i have missed the last 5 storms all of u guys have been getting i have a dusting in chelsea


 I as Well Have felt a little left out  Clipper this and 5 inches there BLAH. Nothing here as always.


----------



## lawnprolawns

Paul, I checked your/my Commerce site and it was clear where you salted still but coming down lightly though, just FYI. Call in the AM if you want. 

I'm working on rigging the sprayer right now, this will be a prefect storm to test with, I have 4 or 5 sites that wont be open tomorrow so I dont have to worry about making an ice rink.


----------



## michigancutter

WOW,WTF happened. Is everyone having a dick meassuring contest or what. You cant compare the west side from the east side its always different. So if tcla salted he salted so what he has to answer to his clients not noone else. Its no different from greshams salting on the eastside. It seems latly the west side likes to brag about there services and things they have or people they know, you never see us eastsiders bragging, beside john.jk. This site is for networking and helping other people in the business out not comparing your ***** size. We all have toooo much time on our hands to be fighting about salting lots and when to salt. LLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO. oh merry christmas too


----------



## P&M Landscaping

man o man, what another dud. xpress you think well see anything out of this low?


----------



## F250SD

Jim Gresham is a great guy to Sub for BTW


----------



## lawnprolawns

Holy poop on a stick.. I just popped my head out the door to see how the liquid I sprayed was doing, and I cant see 30 feet to the street! Complete white out!


----------



## ajslands

woot its a blizzard out side!!!


----------



## ajslands

lawnprolawns;927678 said:


> Holy poop on a stick.. I just popped my head out the door to see how the liquid I sprayed was doing, and I cant see 30 feet to the street! Complete white out!


dood i kno its frigin awsme


----------



## 24v6spd

F250SD;927639 said:


> Jim Gresham is a great guy to Sub for BTW


I agree. I was a sub for him when I started in this business 25 years ago.


----------



## Milwaukee

I am sure we be plow this morning.

In Rockwood it was snow HARD 1/2" 1 hour ago so I think we would get 2".

If It not snow up to 2" My Boss will disapprove me plow that amount of snow. It cost him $125 in gas for F250 that plow 1 trailer park, 1 storage lot, and 2 offices.


----------



## Country Oaks

I'm getting calls from guys who need salt and liquid. I'm going in to load if anybody needs anything in north Oakland County!


----------



## Snow Plow King

When are we all going to be able to make some real money pushing snow here in Wayne, Washtenaw, Livingston, and Oakland Counties?


----------



## bigjeeping

1/2-1" in Saline.. rolling out ussmileyflag


----------



## RobMI

Just did rounds, waterford/west bloomfield we got less than an inch. No plow action for me, and no ice melt until tomorrow night as all accounts are closed till monday. My ice control accounts do not want to pay for non business day applications.


----------



## ACutAboveLLC

1/2 here in commerce/white lake just getting back from hitting our "sunday opens"
The big question is how much is comming tonight?


----------



## Snow Plow King

RobMI;927745 said:


> Just did rounds, waterford/west bloomfield we got less than an inch. No plow action for me, and no ice melt until tomorrow night as all accounts are closed till monday. My ice control accounts do not want to pay for non business day applications.


It seems like all accounts are being cheap this year!


----------



## irlandscaper

Anybody need some salt, lol http://detroit.craigslist.org/mcb/for/1523106333.htmlghing:


----------



## smoore45

irlandscaper;927770 said:


> Anybody need some salt, lol http://detroit.craigslist.org/mcb/for/1523106333.htmlghing:


Link doesn't work...


----------



## Stove

TheXpress2002;926850 said:


> Here is my new baby all up-fitted. Even though I would have liked to have seen snow the past month, she was not ready to go and I would have been screwed. So I now proclaim the snow season may now move forward with its intentions of whatever it may throw at us.
> 
> She is a GMC 6500 with a 14' dump body. She has a 10' BOSS V-Blade courtesy of Stu's Welding in Holland MI and a 1000 gallon Liquid De-Icing System courtesy of Michigan Greenscape in Ypsilanti.
> 
> Time to rock and roll.


Now there is one fine as* truck.... Wow


----------



## silvetouch

smoore45;927838 said:


> Link doesn't work...


yeah i saw that to...but i noticed there was an error in the link address.....
take the "_*ghing:*_" off the end of the address after you click on it and refresh


----------



## irlandscaper

Whoops.. Try this: http://detroit.craigslist.org/mcb/for/1523106333.html


----------



## P&M Landscaping

Hey, do you guys think we'll see any pushable snow out of the system over Indianna?


----------



## ajslands

irlandscaper;927905 said:


> Whoops.. Try this: http://detroit.craigslist.org/mcb/for/1523106333.html


since when does a 50 lbs bag of rock salt cost 7.50$ there like those ppl that advertise snuggie and say you get that 20$ flashlight that you can buy at the dollar store :laughing:


----------



## F250SD

That's funny :laughing:.... Now whats the In house weather guy saying about tonight Into tomorrow morning? payup OR :crying:


----------



## TheXpress2002

F250SD;927969 said:


> That's funny :laughing:.... Now whats the In house weather guy saying about tonight Into tomorrow morning? payup OR :crying:




Its coming this week if not tonight. I promise


----------



## P&M Landscaping

TheXpress2002;927979 said:


> Its coming this week if not tonight. I promise


Pushing or salting?


----------



## ChaseCreekSnow

P&M Landscaping;927981 said:


> Pushing or salting?


Blah, No one seems to know!!! Last night it was coming down good...then it wussed out. Hopefully we all hit our trigger depths and can finally stack some snow. Last night was not a good salt night for me that's for sure, on the account of my truck being a sitting duck and sleeping and not being sure if the calls i'm getting are a dream or really happening.


----------



## michigancutter

F250SD;927639 said:


> Jim Gresham is a great guy to Sub for BTW


Oh i agree with you, hell i built his salt ben for him off of north ave. I was saying he had his salters out like tcla did christmas eve. I worked for jim and jared for 10 years before going on my own. Everyone does things different.


----------



## Lightningllc

Salt worked good on all my sites, Howell got 3/4 inch fluffy snow melted fast and milford got 1/2 inch fluff melted fast, South Lyon got 1/2 fluff melted fast.

One thing I can say I'm getting sleep this year with all the salting instead of plowing I can get used to waking up at 3 instead of midnight.

It looks like we might get snow thursday 50/50 (don't hold me to it):angry:.

The sun has been helping melt this snow also we go though 40 - 45 ton a night and we only been using 16 - 20 ton this is nice.

Liquid is helping us use less salt also with these smaller snow falls pre-treat is the way to go!!!!

Hope were not stuck with 40 pallets of ice melt this summer gone though 10 pallets hoping to use at least 35 by spring.


----------



## silvetouch

*liquid tank*



Lightningllc;928079 said:


> Liquid is helping us use less salt also with these smaller snow falls pre-treat is the way to go!!!!
> .


speaking of pre-treating. i am thinking of building a 275 galllon tank system. I've gone to all the shows and seen some high priced systems. I've seen some of the home made tanks. I've heard people say that the nozzles have to have everything to do with the success. Others have said the pump has to be strong enough. I guess I'd like to hear some feedback from guys that either have bought spray systems and/or build them. I have a tank already, and i was thinking of getting a 9gpm pump. thats as far as i got. Also, if anyone knows of some good suppliers.


----------



## Loaderpusher

silvetouch;928103 said:


> speaking of pre-treating. i am thinking of building a 275 galllon tank system. I've gone to all the shows and seen some high priced systems. I've seen some of the home made tanks. I've heard people say that the nozzles have to have everything to do with the success. Others have said the pump has to be strong enough. I guess I'd like to hear some feedback from guys that either have bought spray systems and/or build them. I have a tank already, and i was thinking of getting a 9gpm pump. thats as far as i got. Also, if anyone knows of some good suppliers.


We sell a number of different nozzles and tips. They are for PVC pipe and you just drill a hole in the pipe and they snap on. Easy to Install and change. We use them on our systems and I am happy with them. You can call 734-776-5584 and talk to my brother if you want some more info.

A side note, are you Andy from Silver Touch Landscaping?


----------



## esshakim

silvetouch;928103 said:


> speaking of pre-treating. i am thinking of building a 275 galllon tank system. I've gone to all the shows and seen some high priced systems. I've seen some of the home made tanks. I've heard people say that the nozzles have to have everything to do with the success. Others have said the pump has to be strong enough. I guess I'd like to hear some feedback from guys that either have bought spray systems and/or build them. I have a tank already, and i was thinking of getting a 9gpm pump. thats as far as i got. Also, if anyone knows of some good suppliers.


They pump and spray nozzles are the most important you need. You wanna have strong pressure to put that liquid down. And the nozzles you just need them to be off. A wide fan type spray. I hope that helps


----------



## esshakim

silvetouch;928103 said:


> speaking of pre-treating. i am thinking of building a 275 galllon tank system. I've gone to all the shows and seen some high priced systems. I've seen some of the home made tanks. I've heard people say that the nozzles have to have everything to do with the success. Others have said the pump has to be strong enough. I guess I'd like to hear some feedback from guys that either have bought spray systems and/or build them. I have a tank already, and i was thinking of getting a 9gpm pump. thats as far as i got. Also, if anyone knows of some good suppliers.


The pump and spray nozzles are the most important you need. You wanna have strong pressure to put that liquid down. And the nozzles you just need them to be off. A wide fan type spray. I hope that helps


----------



## ajslands

so wwe will be plowing tonight and next weekwnd??????


----------



## F250SD

Thanks Xpress

the Temp dropped, And the radars look good.


----------



## Superior L & L

NOTE TO SELF:.......................Dont fly from Amsterdam to Detroit any time soon !

Yet another "incident" today with the same route as christmas eve


----------



## MikeLawnSnowLLC

I can't believe the guys father warned Homeland Security yet they still allow this idiot to get on a plane!! I'll tell you one thing they are lucky that the device didnt go off as planned otherwise there would be 200 and some passengeres dead right now! Crazy never thought that stuff would happen so close to home.


----------



## P&M Landscaping

I know, it's kind of weird to think to see Detroit on national news for something other than kwame and how crappy our foreclosure rate is. It's weird to think that I flew that exact same flight in July... They said that the "bomb" went off 20 minutes away from landing, at least that puts them over Canada. When I flew in, we weren't over US soil but for 5 minutes before landing


----------



## Jason Pallas

Really - what next? Now, no blankets or pillows 1 hour before landing. No going to the bathroom in the last hour of the flight. No liquids. No powders.

Let's just cut to the chase on this one...... how 'bout NO Nigerians flying on Christmas Vacation - seeing that these last two guys have been Nigerians. LOL.

Just kidding........ er maybe not.


----------



## P&M Landscaping

Jason Pallas;928297 said:


> Really - what next? Now, no blankets or pillows 1 hour before landing. No going to the bathroom in the last hour of the flight. No liquids. No powders.
> 
> Let's just cut to the chase on this one...... how 'bout NO Nigerians flying on Christmas Vacation - seeing that these last two guys have been Nigerians. LOL.
> 
> Just kidding........ er maybe not.


Lol, I wonder how these guys are able to get on the planes with this stuff?? OH WAIT, when I was in Amsterdam this summer the airport security sucked! They didnt even make us take metal off, or take stuff out of our bags....


----------



## P&M Landscaping

Jason, you seem to know a lot about weather do you see anything coming out of this system for us south guys?


----------



## MikeLawnSnowLLC

Probably all a hoax government probably new it wouldnt explode just scare the **** out of people so they can take more drastic measures to take away our freedom! hmmm just a thought.


----------



## Joeslawncare

Damn Pete, you ask more questions on here then any other person! Just look out the window man, cause no one can predict this weather anymore.....


----------



## Matson Snow

Joeslawncare;928329 said:


> Damn Pete, you ask more questions on here then any other person! Just look out the window man, cause no one can predict this weather anymore.....


:laughing:


----------



## ajslands

hey if theres snow o n the ground @ 2:30 just go out and salt


----------



## ajslands

the guy on channel 7 said we are suppose to get 1-3" and higher amounts the more south you go,,


----------



## P&M Landscaping

LOL, joe we all now you just as antsy to go make some money! Di*k!


----------



## Milwaukee

I can't believe how many idiot drivers on I75 are go 70 mph and got in crash. 


I am think we will be plow 2" 


Go to fill my company F250 now.


----------



## Superior L & L

I-75 in the north or south area of metro Detroit


----------



## Jason Pallas

P&M Landscaping;928304 said:


> Jason, you seem to know a lot about weather do you see anything coming out of this system for us south guys?


The further South you are the better your chances are for something. Tonight I'd say that the most that you'll see will be an inch AT BEST...... probably a salting event if anything. However, tomorrow during the day and into the afternoon- keep your head up. As it looks right now, we'll have a good shot at plowing 2-3 inches. The timing looks good on this one too....... late afternoon - night work.
As for the rest of the week, we'll have a short break and then it'll be back to the scattered snow squall bs that May or May Not lay down a few inches here and there. I would also keep an eye out for the end of the week. The East Coast may be looking at yet another big storm. It's unlikely we'll see much (models show the northern and southern streams too out of phase for anything significant.... although this far out, there's not a huge amount of run agreement). My bet is that we MIGHT see a little something around New Year's - but it will definitely be COLD over next weekend.

Definitely nothing big in site (that's FINE with me!) - but maybe a few shots at some smaller stuff..... just my take on things. Xpress you confer?


----------



## Joeslawncare

Looks like no snow AGAIN!!!! I cant take this **** anymore.....:angry::angry:


----------



## Stuffdeer

Grounds covered in Southgate. I wish we'd get an inch, I could plow almost every one of my contracts!


----------



## ajslands

we'll get an inch over night, NOAA sayz 1-3" monday


----------



## ajslands

i think they mean early tho (befor 5 or 6)


----------



## lawnprolawns

silvetouch;928103 said:


> speaking of pre-treating. i am thinking of building a 275 galllon tank system. I've gone to all the shows and seen some high priced systems. I've seen some of the home made tanks. I've heard people say that the nozzles have to have everything to do with the success. Others have said the pump has to be strong enough. I guess I'd like to hear some feedback from guys that either have bought spray systems and/or build them. I have a tank already, and i was thinking of getting a 9gpm pump. thats as far as i got. Also, if anyone knows of some good suppliers.


Do yourself a favor and go bigger than a 9 gpm pump. I have a 150 gpm pump. Not that I'm using all of it, but you'll want more than 9 if you want to go over 2 mph. I think Xpress told he he was putting down something like 35. Gas is the way to go. Tractor supply has 5 horse 150 gpm/40psi pumps for like $220 or so.


----------



## 09dieselguy

i got a spair truck for hire if anyone needs help. truck will travel. there can be another truck for storm work if not snowing here.


----------



## Leisure Time LC

I am thinking of taking my 4 trucks and heading to the east coast for New Years...They are suppost to get hit over there again next week


----------



## ajslands

Leisure Time LC;928518 said:


> I am thinking of taking my 4 trucks and heading to the east coast for New Years...They are suppost to get hit over there again next week


what if they dont, were suppose to get hit


----------



## Leisure Time LC

lawnprolawns;928478 said:


> Do yourself a favor and go bigger than a 9 gpm pump. I have a 150 gpm pump. Not that I'm using all of it, but you'll want more than 9 if you want to go over 2 mph. I think Xpress told he he was putting down something like 35. Gas is the way to go. Tractor supply has 5 horse 150 gpm/40psi pumps for like $220 or so.


What's wrong with 9 gpm. I am running 3 units and they work great.... And I drive between 8-10 mph in my lots. All I do is hit a toggle switch and go.. Unless you are doing a large lot like a Home Depot or something, I feel that a powerful $5000.00 unit is a waste... JMO


----------



## ajslands

Leisure Time LC;928543 said:


> What wrong with 9 gpm. I am running 3 units and they work great.... And I drive between 8-10 mph in my lots. All I do is hit a toggle switch and go.. Unless you are doing a large lot like a Home Depot or something, I feel that a powerful $5000.00 unit is a waste... JMO


get a fire truck pump and you can do 3000 gpm's


----------



## TheXpress2002

Leisure Time LC;928518 said:


> I am thinking of taking my 4 trucks and heading to the east coast for New Years...They are suppost to get hit over there again next week


No they won't


----------



## Matson Snow

TheXpress2002;928557 said:


> No they won't


Please Explain???.......:waving:


----------



## TheXpress2002

Jason Pallas;928428 said:


> The further South you are the better your chances are for something. Tonight I'd say that the most that you'll see will be an inch AT BEST...... probably a salting event if anything. However, tomorrow during the day and into the afternoon- keep your head up. As it looks right now, we'll have a good shot at plowing 2-3 inches. The timing looks good on this one too....... late afternoon - night work.
> As for the rest of the week, we'll have a short break and then it'll be back to the scattered snow squall bs that May or May Not lay down a few inches here and there. I would also keep an eye out for the end of the week. The East Coast may be looking at yet another big storm. It's unlikely we'll see much (models show the northern and southern streams too out of phase for anything significant.... although this far out, there's not a huge amount of run agreement). My bet is that we MIGHT see a little something around New Year's - but it will definitely be COLD over next weekend.
> 
> Definitely nothing big in site (that's FINE with me!) - but maybe a few shots at some smaller stuff..... just my take on things. Xpress you confer?


Yes I do confer, but there is the possibility of the phasing taking place earlier which would lead to a nice snowfall from Wednesday night through Thursday (I am currently knocking on wood) but yes do expect a good 2-3 inches tomorrow with this front with some isolated spots of 4-5 if they lie in a strong band.

This overall weather pattern looks to continue for the next 14 days.


----------



## Matson Snow

TheXpress2002;928566 said:


> Yes I do confer, but there is the possibility of the phasing taking place earlier which would lead to a nice snowfall from Wednesday night through Thursday (I am currently knocking on wood) but yes do expect a good 2-3 inches tomorrow with this front with some isolated spots of 4-5 if they lie in a strong band.
> 
> This overall weather pattern looks to continue for the next 14 days.


Thank You Sir....


----------



## alternative

Where is thi s 3" coming from?? Looks on the radar that everything is way south and moving east of us...


----------



## ChaseCreekSnow

Yeah, Also confused  Seems like everything is breaking up. However, the last look at radar showed that more bands seem to be setting up to the west.


----------



## Lightningllc

If you look at noaa it says::Tonight: Snow showers, mainly before 10pm. Steady temperature around 25. West wind between 7 and 13 mph. Chance of precipitation is 100%. Total nighttime snow accumulation of less than one inch possible. 

Monday: Snow showers. High near 29. Blustery, with a west northwest wind 10 to 13 mph increasing to between 20 and 23 mph. Winds could gust as high as 40 mph. Chance of precipitation is 80%. New snow accumulation of 1 to 3 inches possible. 

Monday Night: Scattered snow showers. Mostly cloudy, with a low around 16. Blustery, with a northwest wind between 18 and 22 mph, with gusts as high as 37 mph. Chance of precipitation is 30%.



IF YOU LOOK AT ACCUWEATHER IT SAYS::::::
Sunday Night, Dec 27 
Low: 19 °F RealFeel®: 6 °F
Cloudy with some snow, accumulating a coating to an inchStargazing conditionsForecast 

Monday, Dec 28
High: 32 °F RealFeel®: 14 °F
Cloudy and windy with a couple of snow showers

Monday Night, Dec 28
Low: 14 °F RealFeel®: -2 °F
Breezy in the evening; partly cloudy with a couple of flurries




IF YOU LOOK AT WEATHER.COM IT SAYS::::


1 INCH TONIGHT FLURRIES WITH SCATTERED SNOW SNOWER TOMMARROW





THURSDAY LOOKS LIKE THE BEST CHANCE FOR PLOWING WEATHER.


----------



## Lightningllc

Area forecast discussion
national weather service detroit/pontiac mi
340 pm est sun dec 27 2009

.short term...through tonight

double-barreled low pressure system continues to track slowly
through the central great lakes. Stronger upper shortwave contained
within that system is currently pushing across illinois and
indiana...with the surface low pushing east ahead of it across
indiana and ohio. As this occurs...snow is once again beginning to
infiltrate southeast michigan as moisture wraps around the north end
of the system and westerly flow across lake michigan adds some lake
effect enhancement. Will see widespread light snow across the
forecast area last through the late evening as light isentropic
ascent persists...before snowfall tapers off to showers.
Accumulations will be light...with max accumulations of 1-2 inches
south of m-59.

Min temperatures will not fall too far from current readings...with
cloud cover and west winds around 10 mph helping to keep temps in
the low 20s.

&&

.long term...monday through next sunday

a mid level short wave rotating around a hudson bay polar vortex is
forecast to dive southeast across the great lakes on monday. This
system will send an associated arctic front across southern mi
during the afternoon. Model fields indicate a brief period of strong
qg forcing in advance of the pv anomaly...focused mainly between
15z and 18z. The exit region of a 120kt upper jet will also provide
some upper divergence during this time period. Both 12z nam and gfs
indicate the moisture in advance the front to be rather respectable
considering this systems arctic origins. Mixing ratios are forecast
to increase to +2 g/kg up through 850mb by 18z. Boundary layer
convergence along the actual front itself /forecast to traverse the
area between 18z and 21z/ along with steepening low level lapse
rates may also add an additional convective component to the
snowfall. Model qpf around a tenth of an inch looks reasonable. With
decent lift within the dendritic growth region and snow to liquid
ratios on the order of 18 to 1...forecast snowfall amounts of 1 to 3
inches look in order.

Post frontal wind speeds will also be of concern with this system.
The 12z model solutions show a decent isallobaric component sliding
across the eastern half of state late in the afternoon. Model
soundings also indicate the cold air advection will allow low level
lapse rates to approach dry adiabatic...with 35-40 knot winds in the
mixed layer. This has required winds to be increased in the monday
afternoon and evening forecast /approaching advisory criteria/.

The core of the arctic airmass will pass well east of the state by
tuesday...with heights building across the region through mid week.
Mid level subsidence will lower inversion depths mon night into
tuesday. This along with dry air will lead to just some scattered
light snow showers or flurries mon night under nw flow. Strong high
pressure is forecast to move across the ohio valley on tuesday. This
will back the low level flow around to the west-southwest. Despite
very low inversions /around 4k ft/...model soundings indicate enough
shallow instability off lake michigan to lead to some strato cu and
flurries. Temps will also hold slightly below normal through mid
week /20s for highs and teens for lows/.

The 12z model suite continue to show large differences in timing of
phasing between northern and southern stream troughs over the
eastern us toward the end of the week. This and the poor run to run
model continuity adds a higher degree of uncertainty in the long
range. There is enough model consensus to carry a chance of light
snow wed night into friday in advance of a deepening northern stream
trough. The 12z suite are at least in agreement in the development
of a cut off upper low over the eastern us next weekend with a
second surge of arctic air infiltrating the great lakes. This will
warrant maintaining colder than normal temps through next weekend.


----------



## ajslands

Lightningllc;928636 said:


> If you look at noaa it says::Tonight: Snow showers, mainly before 10pm. Steady temperature around 25. West wind between 7 and 13 mph. Chance of precipitation is 100%. Total nighttime snow accumulation of less than one inch possible.
> 
> Monday: Snow showers. High near 29. Blustery, with a west northwest wind 10 to 13 mph increasing to between 20 and 23 mph. Winds could gust as high as 40 mph. Chance of precipitation is 80%. New snow accumulation of 1 to 3 inches possible.
> 
> Monday Night: Scattered snow showers. Mostly cloudy, with a low around 16. Blustery, with a northwest wind between 18 and 22 mph, with gusts as high as 37 mph. Chance of precipitation is 30%.
> 
> IF YOU LOOK AT ACCUWEATHER IT SAYS::::::
> Sunday Night, Dec 27
> Low: 19 Â°F RealFeelÂ®: 6 Â°F
> Cloudy with some snow, accumulating a coating to an inchStargazing conditionsForecast
> 
> Monday, Dec 28
> High: 32 Â°F RealFeelÂ®: 14 Â°F
> Cloudy and windy with a couple of snow showers
> 
> Monday Night, Dec 28
> Low: 14 Â°
> 
> will just go with noaa's


----------



## Allor Outdoor

Anyone else getting a bit nervous about their invoicing for this month....(or at least those that service properties north of 696)
The majority of my contracts are a seasonal contract for plowing, and a per application for de-icing.
I was going through my December invoices, and so far we have salted 10 times this month, and plowed 2 times (although those 2 times were 1.5 - 2 inch snowfalls/drifts).
For me, its always easier to send "expensive" invoices when we get a lot of snow because the clients know we have been busy and they don't question the bills, although this month (as of now) there hasn't been any "sizable" snow storms, and the clients tend to forget about the 1/2 to 1 inch snow squalls that we have been getting almost every other day!
I guess this is why it is VERY important to keep detailed records of events.

Anyone else thinking along these lines......


----------



## procut

Allor Outdoor;928661 said:


> Anyone else getting a bit nervous about their invoicing for this month....(or at least those that service properties north of 696)
> The majority of my contracts are a seasonal contract for plowing, and a per application for de-icing.
> I was going through my December invoices, and so far we have salted 10 times this month, and plowed 2 times (although those 2 times were 1.5 - 2 inch snowfalls/drifts).
> For me, its always easier to send "expensive" invoices when we get a lot of snow because the clients know we have been busy and they don't question the bills, although this month (as of now) there hasn't been any "sizable" snow storms, and the clients tend to forget about the 1/2 to 1 inch snow squalls that we have been getting almost every other day!
> I guess this is why it is VERY important to keep detailed records of events.
> 
> Anyone else thinking along these lines......


I was kind of thinking that. The customer might open the invoice and be like, "A grand, for what!" I'm not worried about it though, as I have had most my accounts for several seasons, and know when and when not they want things taken care of. Not to mention the Decemer invoices I'm sending out arn't too big


----------



## ajslands

Allor Outdoor;928661 said:


> Anyone else getting a bit nervous about their invoicing for this month....(or at least those that service properties north of 696)
> The majority of my contracts are a seasonal contract for plowing, and a per application for de-icing.
> I was going through my December invoices, and so far we have salted 10 times this month, and plowed 2 times (although those 2 times were 1.5 - 2 inch snowfalls/drifts).
> For me, its always easier to send "expensive" invoices when we get a lot of snow because the clients know we have been busy and they don't question the bills, although this month (as of now) there hasn't been any "sizable" snow storms, and the clients tend to forget about the 1/2 to 1 inch snow squalls that we have been getting almost every other day!
> I guess this is why it is VERY important to keep detailed records of events.
> 
> Anyone else thinking along these lines......


heres what you do, you fill out a log aftet every time you plow, then if there not open, stick the carbon copy in the door or drp box, then go back when theh open, get there signagture, and then you get your money for sure!!


----------



## Leisure Time LC

Allor Outdoor;928661 said:


> Anyone else getting a bit nervous about their invoicing for this month....(or at least those that service properties north of 696)
> The majority of my contracts are a seasonal contract for plowing, and a per application for de-icing.
> I was going through my December invoices, and so far we have salted 10 times this month, and plowed 2 times (although those 2 times were 1.5 - 2 inch snowfalls/drifts).
> For me, its always easier to send "expensive" invoices when we get a lot of snow because the clients know we have been busy and they don't question the bills, although this month (as of now) there hasn't't been any "sizable" snow storms, and the clients tend to forget about the 1/2 to 1 inch snow squalls that we have been getting almost every other day!
> I guess this is why it is VERY important to keep detailed records of events.
> 
> Anyone else thinking along these lines......


I bill on the 15th and 30th in the winter months. Reason being is they are more likely to remember what happened in the last 15 day's opposed to 30 days, Also you do not have to wait 30 days for your money either. If we have big weeks in the month, the customer is not invoice shocked at the dollar amount because it is so high.. Win Win in my eyes


----------



## Lightningllc

Email my friend EMAIL, Why drive around to get sig's, It could take half a day to do for me, Plus they never have time and you will make the managers upset if you have to bug them.

EMAIL they will set up a special folder for your emails and refer to them later for billing I've been doing this for 5 years.


----------



## Snow Plow King

silvetouch;927904 said:


> yeah i saw that to...but i noticed there was an error in the link address.....
> take the "_*ghing:*_" off the end of the address after you click on it and refresh


Andy please call us asap!


----------



## Jason Pallas

alternative;928606 said:


> Where is thi s 3" coming from?? Looks on the radar that everything is way south and moving east of us...


The North - more like a clipper..... not part of this system tonight at all.... very fast moving, compact and lots of wind behind it. The snow (if we/you get it) will be very light and fulffy and blowing around like crazy (after). Hope that helps. It should be outta here by 5-6pm easy.


----------



## ajslands

Jason Pallas;928798 said:


> The North - more like a clipper..... not part of this system tonight at all.... very fast moving, compact and lots of wind behind it. The snow (if we/you get it) will be very light and fulffy and blowing around like crazy (after). Hope that helps. It should be outta here by 5-6pm easy.


i know this isint the forum for it, but since you mentioned wind; is driving with snow plow with cross wind just like driving with a trailer and cross wind?


----------



## magnatrac

ajslands;928846 said:


> i know this isint the forum for it, but since you mentioned wind; is driving with snow plow with cross wind just like driving with a trailer and cross wind?


 The only way I have every really noticed a difference with the wind is if it hits you head on. It will slow you down ,but I don't think driving with a plow really makes too much of a difference. It's not like your driving a box truck !!!

, shaun


----------



## procut

ajslands;928846 said:


> i know this isint the forum for it, but since you mentioned wind; is driving with snow plow with cross wind just like driving with a trailer and cross wind?


No... not nearly as much of an effect.


----------



## alternative

The north is kinda what i figured.. I could handle that- a little clipper done by 5:00 (easy $$)

I invoice everyone weekly, that way nobody forgets that dusting that we salted +
Cash flow is king!


----------



## lawnprolawns

Leisure Time LC;928543 said:


> What's wrong with 9 gpm. I am running 3 units and they work great.... And I drive between 8-10 mph in my lots. All I do is hit a toggle switch and go.. Unless you are doing a large lot like a Home Depot or something, I feel that a powerful $5000.00 unit is a waste... JMO


Hm. I must be ********. Seriously... I'm not joking.. lol.

We tried a smaller electric pump and didn't have any luck. Mine is no $5000 system but is indeed a bit bigger.

Scott, would you mind if I checked out one of your systems this week? I'm most interested in the spray boom, wouldn't mind seeing it in action real fast. Give me a call or PM if you can, 248 756 7201. I lost your number before I saved it in my phone, sorry!


----------



## CarharttComando

whats up fellas, I'm Mel and we are oakland, macomb, and wayne county, we are really spread cuz we sub for some pretty large firms that have work all over basically from the "tunnel" all the way out to holly, davisburg area


----------



## newhere

who do you sub for if you dont mind saying?


----------



## bluespruce

ajslands;928553 said:


> get a fire truck pump and you can do 3000 gpm's


why say stupid things that dont add to a discussion but make it longer.


----------



## ajslands

why comment on it and make it longer?


----------



## Jason Pallas

Awwwwww snap, here we go.....


----------



## Joeslawncare

ajslands;929201 said:


> why comment on it and make it longer?


Lmao... Gotta love it....


----------



## CarharttComando

newhere;929147 said:


> who do you sub for if you dont mind saying?


Great Oaks, United Lawnscape, Artistic Outdoor Services...


----------



## brookline

We need some snow to push desperatly. This forum is getting hostile lately.


----------



## Joeslawncare

I Agree!!!


----------



## Stuffdeer

Joeslawncare;929227 said:


> Lmao... Gotta love it....


Joe's Lawn Care? Grosse Ile?


----------



## Joeslawncare

Stuffdeer;929234 said:


> Joe's Lawn Care? Grosse Ile?


Yes, Why??


----------



## ajslands

maybe we'll finaly get to use the plows later today with this clipper


----------



## ACutAboveLLC

1/3 inch in commerce/novi 
just getting in from salting them 
get some sleep then be ready for this afternoon


----------



## lawnprolawns

CarharttComando;929229 said:


> *Great Oaks*, United Lawnscape, Artistic Outdoor Services...




Looks like NOAA downgraded today's storm to around an inch, which would be nice. More salt, no residential. Im starting to feel a little bad for customers this month though, as we've salted a fair number of times and don't have any large piles of snow to show for it. These 1/2 - 1" snows are going to kill them.


----------



## michigancutter

Just got back in, only about 1/2 inch in northen Macomb, good salting event. Channel 4 just said 1-2 iinches by afternoon. Should get another salting in tonight just before the end of billing. would be nice to get in one push before the end of the month but doesnt look good.


----------



## bluespruce

i hope we get something jan 10th or when ever farmers. ala. says


----------



## P&M Landscaping

1/2" to and 1" downriver, hopefully we pick up that 1" or 2" today.


----------



## TheXpress2002

Snowing like no other in Canton


----------



## Luther

Brighton / Howell / Pinckney and most of Oakland country sites are also re-covering for those concerned. 

Looks like another wave of this trying to form.......


----------



## Patrick34

TCLA, yup, I am sitting here in my Auburn Hills shop watching everything we salted this morning is already covered. Yahoo, lets bring it on, looks like more work this afternoon, and I am sure more tonight. Happy holidays everyone.


----------



## TheXpress2002

TCLA;929432 said:


> Brighton / Howell / Pinckney and most of Oakland country sites are also re-covering for those concerned.
> 
> Looks like another wave of this trying to form.......


Yes it looks as Lake Michigan will be helping this one out. 1-3 by tonight for the western and northern suburbs


----------



## P&M Landscaping

TheXpress2002;929481 said:


> Yes it looks as Lake Michigan will be helping this one out. 1-3 by tonight for the western and northern suburbs


How about anything for the eastern and southern suburbs? haha


----------



## M & D LAWN

Can someone in the north Monroe area tell me where to get bulk salt at.
Thanks


----------



## F250SD

1" Down and still coming, Radar Looks good squalls Starting to head this way, Going to put gas in the rig payup :yow!: payup


----------



## F250SD

M & D LAWN;929550 said:


> Can someone in the north Monroe area tell me where to get bulk salt at.
> Thanks


Not sure if these guys are still in business but you can try and call them

Morton Salt DIV Morton International Inc 
10335 Flora Street, Detroit, MI 48209
(313) 843-6173 (313) 843-6173

24 Hour Bulk Rock Salt 
62520 Van **** Road
Washington, MI 48094
(248) 853-4000 (248) 853-4000

Cargill Salt 
916 South Riverside Avenue
Saint Clair, MI 48079
(810) 329-2214 (810) 329-2214

Cargill Salt 
1063 South State Road
Davison, MI 48423
(810) 658-1066 (810) 658-1066

S & S Salt CO 
6100 Linsdale Street
Detroit, MI 48204
(313) 895-1567 (313) 895-1567

hope it helps


----------



## M & D LAWN

I was looking for something local in Monroe. Just in case I run out on a run. I only have
1 account in there. Most of my work is in the Dearborn/Westland area.
Thanks though.


----------



## ChaseCreekSnow

A bit over an inch in farmington hills...I was suprised to see all this when I woke up a few minutes ago.lol.I think Im starting to come down with some type of sinus/throat infection..:realmad: Oh well, no rest for the wicked


----------



## M & D LAWN

Anyone know how Grosse Ile is looking?


----------



## lawnprolawns

Wow, so beautiful outside! Lol.. 

I have 1 - 1 1/4 here in Northville on un-salted areas. Not going to lie, I'm kind of glad this is a nice light day storm, hopefully it'll give us plenty of time to plow this evening once it's done. I have two rookie plowers plowing for me that could use some practice.


----------



## Luther

lawnprolawns;929638 said:


> Wow, so beautiful outside! Lol..
> 
> I have 1 - 1 1/4 here in Northville on un-salted areas. Not going to lie, I'm kind of glad this is a nice light day storm, hopefully it'll give us plenty of time to plow this evening once it's done. I have two rookie plowers plowing for me that could use some practice.


I assume they will be learning on your sites??? :waving:


----------



## F250SD

LOL everyone go get gas!!! i picked up 2 ressi's at the gas stationLOL


----------



## ChaseCreekSnow

lawnprolawns;929638 said:


> Wow, so beautiful outside! Lol..
> 
> I have 1 - 1 1/4 here in Northville on un-salted areas. Not going to lie, I'm kind of glad this is a nice light day storm, hopefully it'll give us plenty of time to plow this evening once it's done. I have two rookie plowers plowing for me that could use some practice.


Heh, I have a rookie out there as well. Just make sure your trucks don't come back with any "cosmetic modifications" done to them. I can't wait to get out there!!! even if we only get 1.5 to 1.75" I will still go hit my plow accounts...I haven't showed my face there yet this year.payup


----------



## Joeslawncare

M & D LAWN;929618 said:


> Anyone know how Grosse Ile is looking?


There is around a half inch, but a lot of it is blowing around.


----------



## lawnprolawns

TCLA;929647 said:


> lawnprolawns;929638 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, so beautiful outside! Lol..
> 
> I have 1 - 1 1/4 here in Northville on un-salted areas. Not going to lie, I'm kind of glad this is a nice light day storm, hopefully it'll give us plenty of time to plow this evening once it's done. I have two rookie plowers plowing for me that could use some practice.
> 
> 
> 
> I assume they will be learning on your sites??? :waving:
Click to expand...

No worries Jim!

I'm the one doing all of your sites.


----------



## asps4u

TCLA;929647 said:


> lawnprolawns;929638 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, so beautiful outside! Lol..
> 
> I have 1 - 1 1/4 here in Northville on un-salted areas. Not going to lie, I'm kind of glad this is a nice light day storm, hopefully it'll give us plenty of time to plow this evening once it's done. I have two rookie plowers plowing for me that could use some practice.
> 
> 
> 
> I assume they will be learning on your sites??? :waving:
Click to expand...

LMAO :laughing:



F250SD;929648 said:


> LOL everyone go get gas!!! i picked up 2 ressi's at the gas stationLOL


Dang, I got gas twice this morning (2 different vehicles) and I was the only one there...
Good Work! Did they at least offer to fill your truck up as a good faith gesture to show they aren't a PITA since they waited til now to get a plow service?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Starting to look like GroundHog Day over on this side of the state.

About another half inch down on everything we did yesterday, today, Saturday, etc, etc, etc. Least they're not big ones.


----------



## F250SD

asps4u;929663 said:


> TCLA;929647 said:
> 
> 
> 
> LMAO :laughing:
> 
> Dang, I got gas twice this morning (2 different vehicles) and I was the only one there...
> Good Work! Did they at least offer to fill your truck up as a good faith gesture to show they aren't a PITA since they waited til now to get a plow service?
> 
> 
> 
> LOL i wish, BUT i plow the gas station so I dont pay much anyway
> 
> Got 1.5" now
Click to expand...


----------



## asps4u

ChaseCreekSnow;929660 said:


> I can't wait to get out there!!! even if we only get 1.5 to 1.75" I will still go hit my plow accounts..


Got between 1.25"-1.5" in Commerce, my trigger finger is getting awfully itchy!! Looks like the new VXT should see its third run tonight! xysport


----------



## smoore45

M & D LAWN;929584 said:


> I was looking for something local in Monroe. Just in case I run out on a run. I only have
> 1 account in there. Most of my work is in the Dearborn/Westland area.
> Thanks though.


I sometimes go to James Bros., its in Brownstown on Telegraph Road just south of West Road; so you could hit that on your way from Dearborn. Otherwise you can go to Jack's, but that is in South Monroe and I am not that fond of them....

Let me know if you are ever in a bind and need help at your Monroe location! :waving:


----------



## F250SD

asps4u;929687 said:


> Got between 1.25"-1.5" in Commerce, my trigger finger is getting awfully itchy!! Looks like the new VXT should see its third run tonight!


awful awful itchy :yow!::yow!::yow!::yow!:


----------



## brookline

hHow does Wayne look? Hoping to get the call from TCLA to head out. I can't do my resi's until it stops anyway unless we are getting more than 4". Have the total accumulations expected changed?


----------



## Superior L & L

lawnprolawns;929662 said:


> TCLA;929647 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No worries Jim!
> 
> I'm the one doing all of your sites.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh GREAT so i get two new guys :laughing::laughing:
> 
> Just joking, i know im in good hands :salute:
Click to expand...


----------



## michigancutter

I have about a 1 1/4 in northern macomb. Salted this morning so my lots shouldnt be bad this evening.
waiting till about 8:00 to head out and show my face to some ressi and small commercials. have a great night tonight guys.


----------



## Moonlighter

We have about 1 1/2" down in Pontiac, heading out at 2pm to take care of all sites in West Bloomfield, have fun and stay safe. Everything is pointing to this being gone by around 7pm then a few squalls but who knows.


----------



## Sharpcut 1

F250SD;929676 said:


> asps4u;929663 said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL i wish, BUT i plow the gas station so I dont pay much anyway
> 
> Got 1.5" now
> 
> 
> 
> Hope you get good money for gas stations when you wreck your plow on the raised tank covers!!!
> 
> Oh, I forgot about the 4 approaches people will be pulling in and out of with no regard for Mr. snowplow driver.
Click to expand...


----------



## F250SD

Sharpcut 1;929799 said:


> F250SD;929676 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hope you get good money for gas stations when you wreck your plow on the raised tank covers!!!
> 
> Oh, I forgot about the 4 approaches people will be pulling in and out of with no regard for Mr. snowplow driver.
> 
> 
> 
> Tank covers are in a good spot on this one, BUT man when you forget about them it can hurt :laughing: Moneys always good payup
Click to expand...


----------



## lawnprolawns

Superior L & L;929756 said:


> lawnprolawns;929662 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh GREAT so i get two new guys :laughing::laughing:
> 
> Just joking, i know im in good hands :salute:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually.. you have one good guy and one guy that just kind of drives in circles trying to figure out what to plow and how to plow it.
Click to expand...


----------



## M&S Property

lawnprolawns;929856 said:


> Superior L & L;929756 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually.. you have one good guy and one guy that just kind of drives in circles trying to figure out what to plow and how to plow it.
> 
> 
> 
> WOW...I believe that this is the first time that Mike has ever called me a good guy. Or maybe he called the rookie the good guy and me the one who drives in circles, that sounds more like it...:laughing:
Click to expand...


----------



## lawnprolawns

Here's some reassurance Paul, I was on-site just now.. haha


----------



## brookline

We got another decent squall moving in here within the next hour or two, then its go time! Salt should take care of the rest of the stragglers.payup


----------



## P&M Landscaping

brookline;929878 said:


> We got another decent squall moving in here within the next hour or two, then its go time! Salt should take care of the rest of the stragglers.payup


Are you planing on plowing downriver tonight? It's really borderline


----------



## Superior L & L

lawnprolawns;929868 said:


> Here's some reassurance Paul, I was on-site just now.. haha
> 
> View attachment 68366


You da man !! Thank you

Oh. And the sun is now out in flint!


----------



## asps4u

Complete white-out in Commerce


----------



## lawnprolawns

asps4u;929890 said:


> Complete white-out in Commerce


I'm in Walled Lake staring out the window.. getting excited seeing all this nice snow coming down. This is a pointless post, and I'm sorry, but it's snowing. Yay.


----------



## brookline

P&M Landscaping;929879 said:


> Are you planing on plowing downriver tonight? It's really borderline


All I have is resi's downriver and they pretty much all requested a small trigger of about 1/2". They are all seniors and I sponsor a few needy seniors each year that I do for free. So I'm pretty safe they just don't want me to start until its pretty much over. But, if we get a big storm I go back every 6" but again these are all small subdivision driveways. Don't get me wrong, I may not drop the plow on all of them with the wind blowing like it is but I'm sur there will be at least a couple. Hopefully by the tim I'm done I will get the call for doing my sub work which is plow only.


----------



## smoore45

P&M Landscaping;929879 said:


> Are you planing on plowing downriver tonight? It's really borderline


I am, I think the official total is around 1.5" now, but the main problem is all the drifting.


----------



## lawnprolawns

Looks like it's done? Probably going to start driveways and some commercial, and do the rest in a few hours when everyone is at home.


----------



## ChaseCreekSnow

Definitely plowable north of 696. I just plowed my neighbors and my drive. damn near 2 inches... going out to hit all my sites!
I was down in wayne about an hour ago..definitely saltable. Chances are i will get to plow and salt today!!! FINALLY!!!!


----------



## Matson Snow

Maybee 1" to 1.5" Downriver....Plowed 2 Small HOAs i have. That was marginal..Well atleast i made a few $$.....payup:salute:


----------



## Runner

Superior L & L;929888 said:


> You da man !! Thank you
> 
> Oh. And the sun is now out in flint!


Aw, come on, Paul...the sun is ALWAYS out in Flint...

LawnPro, I LOVE that pic! If you didn't have the shot of all you fleet out there in a nice row, THIS would make a great sig pic!


----------



## terrapro

Just got back from some"important customers", almost 2" and I am actually excited about this blowing cold wind. Hopefully it will make all the triggers...I can't believe I am getting excited about 2" of snow.


----------



## 09dieselguy

someone need a extra truck???? maybe once and a while?


----------



## F250SD

loving the snow all my ressis are done, Waiting for my big jobs to close then i am off again.... 2 inches xysport well its a fun 2 inches anyway


----------



## Scenic Lawnscape

I am ready to pull my hair out of my head, I "work" for a very large contractor who has a 1 1/2" trigger, and my accounts are considered "high priority" but as of 6:45pm I have not been called out, but I drove by them around noon and there was at least 2".

I went thru the same thing last year with them but i didnt start until very late in the season with them so I didnt think anything of it.

Not only do they pay low on the"going rate pay scale", they never call you you out.

I will not mention names, but they have acct's all over metro detroit and have been around for 30 + years


anyone looking for a extra sub, if I cant sell my truck might as well make money with it, and i am sure not making any with this contractor:realmad:


----------



## bluespruce

i finally after 4 years of plowing with a chevy did something to get it to sit higher with the plow on it. ford guys dont even say it.... so i put new bump stops (timbrens ? dont know what the name is) and turned up my torsion bars alittle and got pretty good cleanance


----------



## ChaseCreekSnow

Just finished up plowing for the night.. Most accounts needed it, a few were skipped due to not hitting the trigger. It felt good to get out there and drop the blade! Should be salting tonight with my newly repaired dump truck. Finally got the charging system figured out! geeeez. 

Time to eat some dinner, and relax till tonight. 

P.s- 3 days and counting till i pop the big question! I hope it doesn't snow that day or the next...


----------



## F250SD

But still a good place to make money


----------



## F250SD

ChaseCreekSnow;930398 said:


> P.s- 3 days and counting till i pop the big question! I hope it doesn't snow that day or the next...


YOU KNOW ITS GOING TO SNOW:laughing::laughing:

GOOD LUCK


----------



## Superior L & L

Scenic Lawnscape;930334 said:


> I am ready to pull my hair out of my head, I "work" for a very large contractor who has a 1 1/2" trigger, and my accounts are considered "high priority" but as of 6:45pm I have not been called out, but I drove by them around noon and there was at least 2".
> 
> I went thru the same thing last year with them but i didnt start until very late in the season with them so I didnt think anything of it.
> 
> Not only do they pay low on the"going rate pay scale", they never call you you out.
> 
> I will not mention names, but they have acct's all over metro detroit and have been around for 30 + years
> 
> anyone looking for a extra sub, if I cant sell my truck might as well make money with it, and i am sure not making any with this contractor:realmad:





F250SD;930483 said:


> But still a good place to make money


OK now you guys have to spill the beans on who this is.


----------



## alternative

Superior L & L;930520 said:


> OK now you guys have to spill the beans on who this is.


Is it Lands vices?or shams


----------



## F250SD

Superior L & L;930520 said:


> OK now you guys have to spill the beans on who this is.


I just think i know who it is i really dont want to say names if i am Wrong :laughing: but i went through this today as well, I pick up some extra work (3 accounts) from them and went by my 4 star accounts and there was 2" on the ground and no call.... went back later and they put so much salt on it was a slushy mess.... :laughing: what can you do right... I ONLY MAKE $58.75 Per hour with this contractor so i am not madLOL

EDIT i get it, Save money times are hard and all that.. I would try the same thing maybe, But I dont use them as my primary income, I make enough on my own, *I JUST LOVE PLOWING SNOW MAN*


----------



## Scenic Lawnscape

Superior L & L;930520 said:


> OK now you guys have to spill the beans on who this is.


my problem, is i cant find any other contractor's to work for, and since i have seen these guy's around for a long time i figured they would be a good company to work for.

Well I guess i was wrong,all i want to do is make some money and when i used to do both salting and plowing i was doing just that.Now I just have a plow and i get hooked up with this company because they have a 1 1/2" trigger i figured I would be going out alot but i guess i am wrong again, and to top it off they took away 2 of my acct;s from last year that were right next door to give me a different one that is 3 miles away and only takes 30 min to do

any one want to buy my truck


----------



## lawnprolawns

Runner, thanks for the truck compliment! Lol.. I like my truck. It's been nice to ride around in it all night, as this is really the first chance I've had to plow with it. 

I almost wish we would have gotten another inch or two so I could have pushed a full route. Did driveways and cleaned a few commercials, but that was it. Oh well.. another time.


----------



## Keith_480231

Ok let me guess.... Red Trucks and Name is J G right?


----------



## F250SD

Red trucks...

Hey this guy is back!

Oh yeah that's My DBA
http://www.accuweather.com/video-on-demand.asp?video=1670022620&title=Detroit, MI Weather Forecast


----------



## Scenic Lawnscape

Keith_480231;930626 said:


> Ok let me guess.... Red Trucks and Name is J G right?


Bingo was his name oh


----------



## F250SD

Scenic Lawnscape;930641 said:


> Bingo was his name oh


I feel the pain man, Those 3 accounts are 5 hours of plowing with 3"'s on the ground.... What can you do right.... Of course My biz has picked up TEN fold this year.. So F it. I.do enjoy subbing for him though, Moneys always on time when ya make it,


----------



## Scenic Lawnscape

But getting called. Out is the key and since it is all i have right now it sucks.I hate games and I thought for sure this place was a good place to contract for.

So much for making any decent money this year


----------



## F250SD

Scenic Lawnscape;930661 said:


> But getting called. Out is the key and since it is all i have right now it sucks.I hate games and I thought for sure this place was a good place to contract for.
> 
> So much for making any decent money this year


Easy man  we are a week into winter!! WE GOT 20 plows coming... Dont ask me when  It will work out for you, I started out with G.S.S years ago it was all i had 2.

We will be getting something in the mail after *JAN 7th*


----------



## F250SD

Xpress any intel on snowfall accumulations wed night into thurs?


----------



## asps4u

Man, that was so light and fluffy! Most of mine were smooth like silk! Thanks to all the wind for the drifts! Picked up another seasonal while I was out too!


----------



## ajslands

same here, 6 acre truck lot


----------



## 09dieselguy

how many of you guys are still picking up accounts. i have seen quite a few in this area that are not up to my standards. i have another contractor that said he could still use some work. but it seems a little late in the year to pick them up still as they are big commercial accounts? but i think it would be worth his time to still pick them up as hes been in the bussiness for 40+ years with more then enough equipment to handle them. 

who thinks its to late to still go after them?


----------



## Milwaukee

asps4u;930737 said:


> Man, that was so light and fluffy! Most of mine were smooth like silk! Thanks to all the wind for the drifts! Picked up another seasonal while I was out too!


I am thankful that snowpile I make block drift snow from get in lot again. It isn't fun when you come back to find some spot have snow it kind waste gas for that.

Just have 1 first event plow today. Last week wasn't exact 1 plow event just 1 lot that need clear.

Xpress do you think it be snow on Wed-Thur?

Need fix lights and dashboard on company truck.


----------



## brookline

ChaseCreekSnow;930398 said:


> Just finished up plowing for the night.. Most accounts needed it, a few were skipped due to not hitting the trigger. It felt good to get out there and drop the blade! Should be salting tonight with my newly repaired dump truck. Finally got the charging system figured out! geeeez.
> 
> Time to eat some dinner, and relax till tonight.
> 
> P.s- 3 days and counting till i pop the big question! I hope it doesn't snow that day or the next...


Out of curiosity, what ended up being the problem with your truck?


----------



## michigancutter

didnt we talk about jim earlier today and everyone said hes a great company to work for, now you guys are bashing him cause he didnt call you on this push. Remember jared is making the calls this year and he isnt very business smart if you know what i mean.
WHAT 58.50 and hour i was getting that 10 years ago subbing through him, your getting taken for a ride f250, 
Jim low balls the plowing to get the job and hits them hard for the salting hes been like that forever, he will call you more then like at 3-4 inches. wanna bet?


----------



## Snow Plow King

michigancutter;931145 said:


> didnt we talk about jim earlier today and everyone said hes a great company to work for, now you guys are bashing him cause he didnt call you on this push. Remember jared is making the calls this year and he isnt very business smart if you know what i mean.
> WHAT 58.50 and hour i was getting that 10 years ago subbing through him, your getting taken for a ride f250,
> Jim low balls the plowing to get the job and hits them hard for the salting hes been like that forever, he will call you more then like at 3-4 inches. wanna bet?


What's the name of his company if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## TheXpress2002

_On December 29, 1998, 0.1 inch of snow fell at Detroit. While this light snowfall is not usually a significant event at the end of December, this was the first measurable snowfall for the 1998-1999 winter season, making this date the latest first measurable snowfall of any winter season._

We have all complained of no snow. Then you have the above from NOAA.


----------



## Luther

It is really cold outside.


----------



## terrapro

TCLA;931251 said:


> It is really cold outside.


Ohhh it was this morning....and after drinking 10cps of coffee you do end up having to jump out of the truck on the side of the road a couple times 

That was a pretty easy night. No complaints or problems. Time for bed now


----------



## 24v6spd

michigancutter;931145 said:


> didnt we talk about jim earlier today and everyone said hes a great company to work for, now you guys are bashing him cause he didnt call you on this push. Remember jared is making the calls this year and he isnt very business smart if you know what i mean.
> WHAT 58.50 and hour i was getting that 10 years ago subbing through him, your getting taken for a ride f250,
> Jim low balls the plowing to get the job and hits them hard for the salting hes been like that forever, he will call you more then like at 3-4 inches. wanna bet?


When I worked for him 25 years ago I was getting $55.00. And we always got called out, even on some marginal ammounts when I didn't even plow my own jobs.


----------



## Jason Pallas

Always a good time in the D. While plowing snow last night in the city on Edmore, there was a triple murder on Novaro (about three/four blocks away - 7 & Hayes). I wondered why there were so many cops hauling ass down the street - I almost backed up into one.

Lesson: You have to watch for fire, hydrants, parked cars AND dead bodies when plowing snow in Detroit. LOL


----------



## Scenic Lawnscape

michigancutter;931145 said:


> didnt we talk about jim earlier today and everyone said hes a great company to work for, now you guys are bashing him cause he didnt call you on this push. Remember jared is making the calls this year and he isnt very business smart if you know what i mean.
> WHAT 58.50 and hour i was getting that 10 years ago subbing through him, your getting taken for a ride f250,
> Jim low balls the plowing to get the job and hits them hard for the salting hes been like that forever, he will call you more then like at 3-4 inches. wanna bet?


when I talked to the old man last week, he told me when in doubt "we go out" at 1 1/2".

I also have noticed that they will send there truck's out during a storm, to open lot's and then call you out after the snow is done.

If i could find something else i would be gone in a second


----------



## Jason Pallas

TheXpress2002;931247 said:


> _On December 29, 1998, 0.1 inch of snow fell at Detroit. While this light snowfall is not usually a significant event at the end of December, this was the first measurable snowfall for the 1998-1999 winter season, making this date the latest first measurable snowfall of any winter season._
> 
> We have all complained of no snow. Then you have the above from NOAA.


Just going from memory here (but I'm pretty sure about this)........ but, here's a trivia questions for you: What was significant/most notable about that season?


----------



## Scenic Lawnscape

Jason Pallas;931436 said:


> Just going from memory here (but I'm pretty sure about this)........ but, here's a trivia questions for you: What was significant/most notable about that season?


wasnt that the storm that we got on Jan 1st or 2nd that left like 16" of snow in less then 12 hr's?


----------



## smoore45

TheXpress2002;931247 said:


> We have all complained of no snow. Then you have the above from NOAA.


Honestly, I don't think things are going too slowly so far. My Romulus location has had 6.3" of snow...SO FAR...in December. The Average is 9.9".... I remember my March invoice being blank at one of my locations last year, so I'll take this!

And yes, I do remember what happened at the start of 99!


----------



## lawnprolawns

Jason, that's crazy! Things aren't that exciting out here in Northville... lol.


----------



## smoore45

Jason Pallas;931430 said:


> Lesson: You have to watch for fire, hydrants, parked cars AND dead bodies when plowing snow in Detroit. LOL


Might have to hang onto this quote!


----------



## F250SD

I made more for jim 5 years ago when i started out with him... Dont get me wrong i Know i am getting taken for a ride, I Have never got paid less then $62 from him but its THE NEW GENERATION f******* Me i am "NEW HIRE" to them. I took 2 seasons off from them. Its a stedy Income when it snow hard though.. What YOU want to pay me more?  LOL


----------



## 24v6spd

Jason Pallas;931430 said:


> Always a good time in the D. While plowing snow last night in the city on Edmore, there was a triple murder on Novaro (about three/four blocks away - 7 & Hayes). I wondered why there were so many cops hauling ass down the street - I almost backed up into one.
> 
> Lesson: You have to watch for fire, hydrants, parked cars AND dead bodies when plowing snow in Detroit. LOL


Lesson #2 : When plowin in the "D", you best be packin cause you might see some action.


----------



## 24v6spd

Thinking back to 1999, I remember being up at my cabin for New Years and there was a whiteout and a 100 car pileup on I-75 near the Lewiston exit, perhaps you have seen this on the weather channel. Upon my return I think it snowed every day for 2 weeks straight,


----------



## Jason Pallas

24v6spd;931560 said:


> Thinking back to 1999, I remember being up at my cabin for New Years and there was a whiteout and a 100 car pileup on I-75 near the Lewiston exit, perhaps you have seen this on the weather channel. Upon my return I think it snowed every day for 2 weeks straight,


Yes - I remember that well! It was the month that nightmares are made of! I think we were out 11 times that month...... then only twice the rest of the season. I still remember the shellshocked feeling that didn't wear off until about April!

That's one of the reasons that I really don't mind when we get a slow season. I've seen enough action (read: carnage) over the years.


----------



## AndyTblc

Well guys, it's my 21st birthday and I wanted a blizzard....sorry we didn't get one


----------



## asps4u

AndyTblc;931655 said:


> Well guys, it's my 21st birthday and I wanted a blizzard....sorry we didn't get one


Well,  anyway!


----------



## AndyTblc

asps4u;931659 said:


> Well,  anyway!


Thanks, I'm goin to the bar and my neighbor is gonna treat me to a Cherry Coke!


----------



## Matson Snow

AndyTblc;931665 said:


> Thanks, I'm goin to the bar and my neighbor is gonna treat me to a Cherry Coke!


HAPPY 21 BIRTHDAY!!!!!...Put a little Jack in that Cherry Coke...


----------



## Brucester1

AndyTblc;931655 said:


> Well guys, it's my 21st birthday and I wanted a blizzard....sorry we didn't get one


i think we can find it in are hearts to forgive you .next time blow out ALL the candles .happy 21st


----------



## 24v6spd

HAPPY BIRTHDAY!:salute:


----------



## AndyTblc

Matson Snow;931671 said:


> HAPPY 21 BIRTHDAY!!!!!...Put a little Jack in that Cherry Coke...


lol. I will pass oh the alcohol....i'm not that kind of kid.....


----------



## michigancutter

F250SD;931521 said:


> I made more for jim 5 years ago when i started out with him... Dont get me wrong i Know i am getting taken for a ride, I Have never got paid less then $62 from him but its THE NEW GENERATION f******* Me i am "NEW HIRE" to them. I took 2 seasons off from them. Its a stedy Income when it snow hard though.. What YOU want to pay me more?  LOL


Sorry didnt mean to be a dick i just cant believe that he is so cheap now. When i subbed with him i was getting 10-20hrs every snowfall. We were out at 1" plowing like the wind now it seema he calls as needed or not at all. Sorry but at least it a few buck in your pocket cause his money is always good, i wish i could take you on dont have enough work to go around. ask me next season.lol


----------



## brookline

AndyTblc;931655 said:


> Well guys, it's my 21st birthday and I wanted a blizzard....sorry we didn't get one


 Dont worry about it. If today is your birthday just blow out the candles and we might get it within a week or so. (fingers crossed)


----------



## ajslands

its gonna snow tommorw, and new years eve lookz good too, perhapd no new years party


----------



## F250SD

21 is a fun time!

Snow occurring on Dec 30 | Dec 31 | Jan 1. *Total amount 1.4 Inches.*

COME ON SNOW!!!! Hopefully all the weather guys are wrong and its really going to be 3.0"

Xpress Any better thoughts on this snow coming?


----------



## Scenic Lawnscape

michigancutter;931715 said:


> Sorry didnt mean to be a dick i just cant believe that he is so cheap now. When i subbed with him i was getting 10-20hrs every snowfall. We were out at 1" plowing like the wind now it seema he calls as needed or not at all. Sorry but at least it a few buck in your pocket cause his money is always good, i wish i could take you on dont have enough work to go around. ask me next season.lol


this was they very reason I wanted to sub for them, i heard they plowed alot. Well I guess times are changing, because i have pushed once this year and that was when we got that slushy mix in the beginning of the month, and since it was going to freeze over night they had to have it pushed


----------



## F250SD

michigancutter;931715 said:


> Sorry didnt mean to be a dick i just cant believe that he is so cheap now. When i subbed with him i was getting 10-20hrs every snowfall. We were out at 1" plowing like the wind now it seema he calls as needed or not at all. Sorry but at least it a few buck in your pocket cause his money is always good, i wish i could take you on dont have enough work to go around. ask me next season.lol


LOL its all good man i didnt take it like that.... I am only looking for a 5 hours of subbing each year, Keeps my 2 guys making money on my accounts. and me happy Cause i Love pushing white stuff :yow!:


----------



## ChaseCreekSnow

brookline;931144 said:


> Out of curiosity, what ended up being the problem with your truck?


There were some missing wires...one going to the alternator and one going into the regulator...they had to be ran and tapped into the harness. It charges great now. Its about time!!


----------



## ChaseCreekSnow

AndyTblc;931655 said:


> Well guys, it's my 21st birthday and I wanted a blizzard....sorry we didn't get one


Happy birthday dude. I don't remember my 21st birthday...well, I remember puking all night on account of my friends and big bro buying me tons of drinks! 
Sorry, no blizzard.


----------



## 24v6spd

michigancutter;931715 said:


> Sorry didnt mean to be a dick i just cant believe that he is so cheap now. When i subbed with him i was getting 10-20hrs every snowfall. We were out at 1" plowing like the wind now it seema he calls as needed or not at all. Sorry but at least it a few buck in your pocket cause his money is always good, i wish i could take you on dont have enough work to go around. ask me next season.lol


He's probably got a lot more overhead.


----------



## Milwaukee

24v6spd;931801 said:


> He's probably got a lot more overhead.


 low baller ruin his business so he low price to get those accounts.

Too many low ballers here. Saw lot guys would plow driveway for $10 since right price is $25-50

I have heard that name Gresham before. Last year he post on Craiglist they hiring plow guys and they pay $50 per hour but bigger equipments more $$ per hour


----------



## AndyTblc

ChaseCreekSnow;931794 said:


> Happy birthday dude. I don't remember my 21st birthday...well, I remember puking all night on account of my friends and big bro buying me tons of drinks!
> Sorry, no blizzard.


I'll remember mine, I'm not drinking tonight.......


----------



## Luther

ChaseCreekSnow;930398 said:


> P.s- 3 days and counting till i pop the big question! I hope it doesn't snow that day or the next...


Good luck to you Ryan. I hope all goes well for you, I really do..

Now I would reconsider doing *ANYTHING* like that on a holiday ~ _*could*_ ruin that date forever....but that's just me.


----------



## Superior L & L

ChaseCreekSnow;930398 said:


> P.s- 3 days and counting till i pop the big question! I hope it doesn't snow that day or the next...


Honey, I love you!! will you marry me? Oh wait, dont answer yet i have to go salt some lots real quick :laughing:


----------



## ajslands

how much snow will this new yrs eve storm bring? xpress?


----------



## asps4u

TCLA;931902 said:


> Good luck to you Ryan. I hope all goes well for you, I really do..
> 
> Now I would reconsider doing *ANYTHING* like that on a holiday ~ _*could*_ ruin that date forever....but that's just me.


I second this



Superior L & L;931921 said:


> Honey, I love you!! will you marry me? Oh wait, dont answer yet i have to go salt some lots real quick


LMAO!

I wonder if she'll (or better yet you'll) still be in the mood to celebrate after you pop the question than run out for 30 hours of plowing!  :laughing:

Or you could always take her with you and pop the question while she shovels  Now that would be romantic! At least she wouldn't be expecting it.


----------



## bluespruce

ajslands;931934 said:


> how much snow will this new yrs eve storm bring? xpress?


no ad-fence to express but why is he a better source than the weather. ajslands is always asking like two times a day.


----------



## M&S Property

TCLA;931902 said:


> Good luck to you Ryan. I hope all goes well for you, I really do..
> 
> Now I would reconsider doing *ANYTHING* like that on a holiday ~ _*could*_ ruin that date forever....but that's just me.


Holiday worked just fine for me! Good luck hopefully she does not secretly read plowsite...


----------



## ajslands

bluespruce;931959 said:


> no ad-fence to express but why is he a better source than the weather. ajslands is always asking like two times a day.


are you joking, this is the first time ive asked!


----------



## Luther

bluespruce;931959 said:


> no ad-fence to express but why is he a better source than the weather. ajslands is always asking like two times a day.


No offense, but it's OFFENSE.

He's the house source...and a good one. He's stuck out his neck and nailed down many.....he has a good track record. He spends the time and studies all the forecasts and projections and makes his call for all that are interested. He's a smart guy too.

He provides a pretty good community service.


----------



## bluespruce

sorry maybe it is p and m.... sorry for the mis spell.. and i was asking, not trying to be a dick.


----------



## ajslands

bluespruce;932016 said:


> sorry maybe it is p and m.... sorry for the mis spell.. and i was asking, not trying to be a dick.


its ok i still love you, lol


----------



## F250SD

:salute: Whats Really going on in here lately:salute:


----------



## bluespruce

i wasnt starting another metro fight i wanted to know why express was the man to ask. but f250 do u still want that salter i will make a deal with you


----------



## Allor Outdoor

Anyone else getting annoyed with all of the "banter" going on here lately with meaningless posts....


----------



## magnatrac

F250SD;932030 said:


> :salute: Whats Really going on in here lately:salute:


 Well as far as the weather is concernerd there are a bunch of new guys ( nothing wrong with that we were all new here at one time ) that are really geeked for snow. Sorry , but that's what I see !!! They sometimes like to repete the weather forecast that we can all read on our own. As TCLA said express has a proven record of calling out events long before they happen or even make the news. If you want to read through this thread from a year ago you can see for yourself. Basically we REALLY, REALLY need some good snow and then all of the bickering will stop Either that or we all need to get together and have a few beers

, shaun


----------



## Milwaukee

I been watch Xpress's info about weather I would say closely to accurate that why I check this thread almost millions times daily for his posts about winter.


I have meet him last year He is great guy to meet.


----------



## ChaseCreekSnow

TCLA;931902 said:


> Good luck to you Ryan. I hope all goes well for you, I really do..:nod
> 
> Now I would reconsider doing *ANYTHING* like that on a holiday ~ _*could*_ ruin that date forever....but that's just me.


Thank you for the kind words Jim! I just hope I kick this cold before I ask her..I sound downright silly right now! And the nyquil has me kind of confused



Superior L & L;931921 said:


> Honey, I love you!! will you marry me? Oh wait, dont answer yet i have to go salt some lots real quick :laughing:


Hah, this would be a classic moment! Hopefully this isn't my reality!


asps4u;931954 said:


> I second this
> 
> LMAO!
> 
> I wonder if she'll (or better yet you'll) still be in the mood to celebrate after you pop the question than run out for 30 hours of plowing!
> 
> Or you could always take her with you and pop the question while she shovels  Now that would be romantic! At least she wouldn't be expecting it.


Im 25 years old...Im always in the mood to "celebrate" And lindsay go shovel? pff yeah right...I have a hard enough time trying to get her to help me with the yard when its a perfect summer day.



M&S Property;931977 said:


> Holiday worked just fine for me! Good luck hopefully she does not secretly read plowsite...


No risk of this Sean(or is it shaun?) She loathes plowsite! Usually I should be doing something else when I am on here!

Thank you everyone!!! I will keep you all informed!


----------



## F250SD

magnatrac;932136 said:


> Well as far as the weather is concernerd there are a bunch of new guys ( nothing wrong with that we were all new here at one time ) that are really geeked for snow. Sorry , but that's what I see !!! They sometimes like to repete the weather forecast that we can all read on our own. As TCLA said express has a proven record of calling out events long before they happen or even make the news. If you want to read through this thread from a year ago you can see for yourself. Basically we REALLY, REALLY need some good snow and then all of the bickering will stop Either that or we all need to get together and have a few beers
> 
> , shaun


 i am with you on that!!!


----------



## michigancutter

Hey is anyone selling well brine or calcium chloride? Looking for other options on fill ups. dont have a storage tank yet so looking for 325 fill ups and how much thanks


----------



## Loaderpusher

michigancutter;932286 said:


> Hey is anyone selling well brine or calcium chloride? Looking for other options on fill ups. dont have a storage tank yet so looking for 325 fill ups and how much thanks


We sell Sulli Hot Brine. It is a mixture of 4% Potassium, 18% Calcium Chloride, 4% Magnesium Chloride, and 6% Sodium Chloride. Its requires no agitation and wont freeze up in your lines when it gets below zero. We are located in Taylor and it is $.70 a gallon.

and for those that were asking about Xpress, he far more accurate than any of those TV guessers, who are pretty terrible. Always look forward to his and Jason Pallas' weather reports.


----------



## Glockshot73!

So happy to finally drop the new VXT blade!!! But i have a problem now i plow a parking lot that has been repaired in several places. It is an ashphalt parking lot and the blade keeps knockin chunks out of it, do any of you know if i am liable for the damages? Or since the parking lot is a piece of garbage am i at fault? Chunks are fairly large in size, its noticeable by all means, and scratched my pretty new boss red paint:yow!:. Any thoughts will be gratly appriciated.

Chris


----------



## bluespruce

Dodgetruckman731;932430 said:


> So happy to finally drop the new VXT blade!!! But i have a problem now i plow a parking lot that has been repaired in several places. It is an ashphalt parking lot and the blade keeps knockin chunks out of it, do any of you know if i am liable for the damages? Or since the parking lot is a piece of garbage am i at fault? Chunks are fairly large in size, its noticeable by all means, and scratched my pretty new boss red paint:yow!:. Any thoughts will be gratly appriciated.
> 
> Chris


no you are not at fault. there is nothing u can do to help it. to remeber all the potholes and mis them would be pretty difficult. possible u should consider adding that too ur contract i have.


----------



## terrapro

Allor Outdoor;932104 said:


> Anyone else getting annoyed with all of the "banter" going on here lately with meaningless posts....


 LOL Are you dying for some snow Brian!

Speaking of meaningless posts to the over all conversation...I almost hit 3 deer this morning and saw 50+ more in the fields! Wish I was hunting for the last few days instead of plowing/sleeping! They must have been active to see that many in one night.


----------



## Loaderpusher

My buddy sent me this link, should probably post it lawnsite but seems like everyone is a little board on here.

http://www.dontevenreply.com/view.php?post=74


----------



## procut

Dodgetruckman731;932430 said:


> So happy to finally drop the new VXT blade!!! But i have a problem now i plow a parking lot that has been repaired in several places. It is an ashphalt parking lot and the blade keeps knockin chunks out of it, do any of you know if i am liable for the damages? Or since the parking lot is a piece of garbage am i at fault? Chunks are fairly large in size, its noticeable by all means, and scratched my pretty new boss red paint:yow!:. Any thoughts will be gratly appriciated.
> 
> Chris


It's really not your fault, I mean if the lot was in good shape, it wouldn't of happened in the first place.

I guess it's really wether or not the customer wants to make a big deal out of it. The only thing I can tell you is that I've had the same thing happen at a couple differant lots, not completely destroyed, but definatly noticable; no one has ever said anything about it.


----------



## Jason Pallas

procut;932522 said:


> It's really not your fault, I mean if the lot was in good shape, it wouldn't of happened in the first place.
> 
> I guess it's really wether or not the customer wants to make a big deal out of it. The only thing I can tell you is that I've had the same thing happen at a couple differant lots, not completely destroyed, but definatly noticable; no one has ever said anything about it.


I agree - BUT I would strongly bringing it to the customer's attention BEFORE they complain about it to you. I would point out that whoever did the re-surfacing/patch work didn't do job correctly, hence the problem with adhesion.

BE PRO-ACTIVE by addressing this first instead of waiting for the customer to come to you. It is the professional thing to do. It makes you look good and it also helps absolve you of responsibility.


----------



## michigancutter

Loaderpusher;932392 said:


> We sell Sulli Hot Brine. It is a mixture of 4% Potassium, 18% Calcium Chloride, 4% Magnesium Chloride, and 6% Sodium Chloride. Its requires no agitation and wont freeze up in your lines when it gets below zero. We are located in Taylor and it is $.70 a gallon.
> 
> Thanks, but taylor is way out of my way, im from port huron area. Im getting it for .50 a gallon looking for somthing cheaper. Going threw more then i thought i would. Thanks anyways


----------



## michigancutter

I agree with jason about approaching the customer first then waiting for him to calll you. Let him know whats going on and be honest everything will work itself out. good lick bro


----------



## bluespruce

Loaderpusher;932521 said:


> My buddy sent me this link, should probably post it lawnsite but seems like everyone is a little board on here.
> 
> http://www.dontevenreply.com/view.php?post=74


i would have signed the waver... haha ppl are amazing


----------



## ajslands

that guy is a stpid a** who burys mines in there backyard??!??!?!?!!?!?!?!? if the mine can blow a guys leg off then it can dammage a mower, i would not have signed the waiver, and said you give me 8 grand plus my charge on the lawn and i would have some else do it


----------



## procut

^ If you read through that entire site it's hillarious. It's fake though, the guy just surfs craigslist and other sites looking for people to e-mail and mess with.


----------



## flykelley

Hi Guys
I hate daytime snow, headed out the other morning to deice and ended up being out all day. Damn near hit a kid in a new mustang broadside, was headed east on M 59 at Hospital rd and this kid pulled out making a left turn in front of me. Doing 40 mph had to swerve in the right lane real fast to miss him. Im glad it snowed but this little snowfall during the day made it a PIA.
Mike


----------



## F250SD

flykelley;933137 said:


> Hi Guys
> I hate daytime snow, headed out the other morning to deice and ended up being out all day. Damn near hit a kid in a new mustang broadside, was headed east on M 59 at Hospital rd and this kid pulled out making a left turn in front of me. Doing 40 mph had to swerve in the right lane real fast to miss him. Im glad it snowed but this little snowfall during the day made it a PIA.
> Mike


2 years ago i almost took someone out at 59 & airport rd! I hate day time plowing out there


----------



## terrapro

LOL, have you guys seen this yet. Actually it is more sad than anything.
http://www.freep.com/article/20091230/BLOG36/91230005/1001/rss01


----------



## Mark Oomkes

michigancutter;932286 said:


> Hey is anyone selling well brine or calcium chloride? Looking for other options on fill ups. dont have a storage tank yet so looking for 325 fill ups and how much thanks


I've been very happy with TheChlorideGuy's product.


----------



## Brucester1

terrapro;933202 said:


> LOL, have you guys seen this yet. Actually it is more sad than anything.
> http://www.freep.com/article/20091230/BLOG36/91230005/1001/rss01


took kid to watch tigers a Comerica park this summer and it is definitely a city that is rotting away.


----------



## Lightningllc

The 2 best liquid options:::: Liquiddow #1 The chloride guy #2 dont buy from anyone else.

Get ready looks like were getting another salting :realmad::realmad:

I'm getting tired of driving in circles spreading salt. I hope we don't have another salt shortage with as much salt were using.

If we were plowing it would be better.

These temps do not work the best with rock salt, Looks like I'm treating the loads going out with lcc for the temps.


----------



## Lightningllc

If anyone's in detroit go check out the old train station the biggest eyesore in detroit and when your by it stop into mexican town. Good homemade food and a great bakery.


----------



## Lightningllc

michigancutter;932286 said:


> Hey is anyone selling well brine or calcium chloride? Looking for other options on fill ups. dont have a storage tank yet so looking for 325 fill ups and how much thanks


You can pickup liquiddow at angelos for $.70 a gallon or in south lyon suburb liquid sales sells the chloride guys product for $.45 a gallon.

Thesiers in south lyon sells sulli hot brine for $.70 a gal


----------



## grassmaster06

terrapro;933202 said:


> LOL, have you guys seen this yet. Actually it is more sad than anything.
> http://www.freep.com/article/20091230/BLOG36/91230005/1001/rss01


come on ,bears in detroit .the guy made some points but only showed the really bad stuff. he could of showed some nice places like the manogian mansion lol.


----------



## MikeLawnSnowLLC

I thought they were going to tear down that old train station? you think its bad driving by it during the day me and my buddies used to go down there at night so many bums and **** scary stuff down there!


----------



## F250SD

terrapro;933202 said:


> LOL, have you guys seen this yet. Actually it is more sad than anything.
> >


UAW=payup=ussmileyflag and makes me want to move to tymusic


----------



## ChaseCreekSnow

I wont go to detroit alone or without my trusty glock 23 and at least 3 extra magazines. Not even kidding. Its such a **** hole down there and that guy hit the nail right on the head... Its not going to get any better with who ever is running the show down there and things certainly wont get better with obama in office. Many people in america feel "entitled" to things...
Unions suck too. My .02


----------



## axl

speaking of liquid anybody have experience with suburban oil's product


----------



## MikeLawnSnowLLC

If i remember correct Leisure Time had posted a picture of his tanks getting loaded up by suburban oil so he might be the one to talk to?


----------



## 24v6spd

ChaseCreekSnow;933494 said:


> I wont go to detroit alone or without my trusty glock 23 and at least 3 extra magazines. Not even kidding. Its such a **** hole down there and that guy hit the nail right on the head... Its not going to get any better with who ever is running the show down there and things certainly wont get better with obama in office. Many people in america feel "entitled" to things...
> Unions suck too. My .02


I agree. I never go anywhere I can legally carry without my Glock, 2 extra magazines and my Ruger LCP backup gun.


----------



## Scenic Lawnscape

ChaseCreekSnow;933494 said:


> I wont go to detroit alone or without my trusty glock 23 and at least 3 extra magazines. Not even kidding. Its such a **** hole down there and that guy hit the nail right on the head... Its not going to get any better with who ever is running the show down there and things certainly wont get better with obama in office. Many people in america feel "entitled" to things...
> Unions suck too. My .02


how do you like that glock 23 for concealed carry ?


----------



## F250SD

Must be getting bored around here.... well want to plow snow?
go here for snow plowing... you could even train the new guys :laughing: since we have all this down time

http://www.dailyhaha.com/_flash/snow_storm.htm


----------



## F250SD

Detroit at night requires 2 people and


----------



## ChaseCreekSnow

Scenic Lawnscape;933543 said:


> how do you like that glock 23 for concealed carry ?


I like it, however I plan on selling it and buying a h&k USP compact .40. I'm not wild about the trigger action on my glock. It has been very reliable, luckily I have not had to use it to defend myself. Ive only shot it at the range and at beer cans .lol. I also carry it as a sidearm while hunting.


----------



## terrapro

Nice! Where do you keep the AR15's, behind the seat lol? What is the top pistol a ruger? I like the umbrella on the bottom AR.


----------



## 24v6spd

terrapro;933586 said:


> Nice! Where do you keep the AR15's, behind the seat lol? What is the top pistol a ruger? I like the umbrella on the bottom AR.


Unfortunately a CPL does not allow you to carry loaded long guns in your vehicles. Otherwise I would also carry my 870 tactical.


----------



## terrapro

24v6spd;933601 said:


> Unfotunatly a CPL does not allow you to carry loaded long guns in your vehicles. Otherwise I would also carry my 870 tactical.


Yeah but it is Detroit we are talking about.


----------



## flykelley

grassmaster06;933379 said:


> come on ,bears in detroit .the guy made some points but only showed the really bad stuff. he could of showed some nice places like the manogian mansion lol.


He not only showed the bad stuff alot of his info is outdated and wrong as far as the UAW goes. I don't know of many auto workers making over 100K a year like this guys says, job bank is no longer in effect, world class health care with no out of pocket cost wrong again. This guy needs to quit running his mouth and call someone who has the facts. I damn tired of people blaming the UAW for the bad management of the big 3. Crappy car designs and slow as hell to change. I'm not saying the UAW doesn't have some faults or a portion of the blame. How about when we shift all of our manufacturing overseas and we don't have anyone here in the USA to build us planes, guns and tanks. O yea that's right the Chinese and Japanese can build them for us alot cheaper.

Mike


----------



## 24v6spd

terrapro;933605 said:


> Yeah but it is Detroit we are talking about.


True, I'm sure you could get away with it.


----------



## Scenic Lawnscape

flykelley;933609 said:


> He not only showed the bad stuff alot of his info is outdated and wrong as far as the UAW goes. I don't know of many auto workers making over 100K a year like this guys says, job bank is no longer in effect, world class health care with no out of pocket cost wrong again. This guy needs to quit running his mouth and call someone who has the facts. I damn tired of people blaming the UAW for the bad management of the big 3. Crappy car designs and slow as hell to change. I'm not saying the UAW doesn't have some faults or a portion of the blame. How about when we shift all of our manufacturing overseas and we don't have anyone here in the USA to build us planes, guns and tanks. O yea that's right the Chinese and Japanese can build them for us alot cheaper.
> 
> Mike


Mike

Not to start a pissing match, but the UAW has done more harm in the past 20 years and the big three are starting to really feel it.My father was a UAW worker for 27 years and i can tell you stories. There are alot of good hard working uaw workers, but then there are some not so hard working honest one's. These are the bad apples that have ruined it for all.

The unions were designed to protect workers, and if you look at the police or firefighters unions they do just that. look at the construction,and iron workers unions, they work hard make a honest wage and never here them complain.

Everytime the UAW gets in frt of a bargaining table, they wanted more and more and more. Well it caught up to them and now we are all paying for it.

The Detroit Teachers unions are doing the same thing, these type of union workers make it look bad for the honest people that work for the union.

Times are changing and they have to change with the times.

As for the big three they are just as guilty, they want there cake and eat it to, and then when they fall flat on there face they put the blame on the american consumer.

Until we all are on the same wave length, times will never get better


----------



## esshakim

Suburban Oils chloride is great we have used just about 10000 gallons and are getting another 2000 gallons today. I have been using there product since last year and i must say it really does work wonders. We have tried the stuff they sell at angelos last season and didnt like the outcome. who ever is spraying liquid should really give Suburban Oil a shot.


----------



## Glockshot73!

Thanks for the input guys, i will let the customer know about the situation and see where it goes from there. That video is a real shame about detroit, true but a shame. I have had good times in detroit but they were also big events, like red wings championship parade, monsterjam, handfuls of red wings games, FRENCH ROAD RACING!!!! ill even go fishing down on the detroit river next to joe louis arena, Also i graduated from Centerline High school, had a good friend who moved to detroit and dosent have a car so everythime we hang out i usually have to pick him up, he lives right across the street from city airport, its a rough ride down there but after the first couple of times you kinda get used to it, and just keep an eye open. I plow a lot at 8 & Hoover that has had me spooked a few times, its a fenced in lot with an automatic gate that you have to enter a code to get out of not into  i need to age to 21 quickly so i can carry a concealed weapon.

Chris


----------



## firelwn82

flykelley;933609 said:


> He not only showed the bad stuff alot of his info is outdated and wrong as far as the UAW goes. I don't know of many auto workers making over 100K a year like this guys says, job bank is no longer in effect, world class health care with no out of pocket cost wrong again. This guy needs to quit running his mouth and call someone who has the facts. I damn tired of people blaming the UAW for the bad management of the big 3. Crappy car designs and slow as hell to change. I'm not saying the UAW doesn't have some faults or a portion of the blame. How about when we shift all of our manufacturing overseas and we don't have anyone here in the USA to build us planes, guns and tanks. O yea that's right the Chinese and Japanese can build them for us alot cheaper.
> 
> Mike


The only reason the unions have changed there ways 'Job banks,health ins. Is because it caught up with them and people are really looking into the way they were running things. Keeping scum 'LAZY INSUBORDINATE PEOPLE' working and hurting the entire system. I know this for a fact. My uncle built his house while working at GM. Yes he BUILT IT!!!! He would go to work punch in, turn around and walk out. Then return in 12-14 hours and punch out. Only if they called to find him would he go back into work, which didn't happen often. He did this for an entire year and then the next summer a barn was built the same exact way. O and yes he was making over 100k too..... He retired 4 years ago. Nice and cozy in a very nice house and one hell of a barn with all you could imagine inside it. 
The Unions keep lazy people out of the welfare lines, Thats my opinion.


----------



## Milwaukee

MikeLawnSnowLLC;933390 said:


> I thought they were going to tear down that old train station? you think its bad driving by it during the day me and my buddies used to go down there at night so many bums and **** scary stuff down there!


You better carry Knife or gun. They try rob me but they failed.

Can't trust leave vehicle in that place expect park garage where security guard there. They attempt to try steal brand new tires from our F250 few years ago.


----------



## flykelley

firelwn82;933660 said:


> The only reason the unions have changed there ways 'Job banks,health ins. Is because it caught up with them and people are really looking into the way they were running things. Keeping scum 'LAZY INSUBORDINATE PEOPLE' working and hurting the entire system. I know this for a fact. My uncle built his house while working at GM. Yes he BUILT IT!!!! He would go to work punch in, turn around and walk out. Then return in 12-14 hours and punch out. Only if they called to find him would he go back into work, which didn't happen often. He did this for an entire year and then the next summer a barn was built the same exact way. O and yes he was making over 100k too..... He retired 4 years ago. Nice and cozy in a very nice house and one hell of a barn with all you could imagine inside it.
> The Unions keep lazy people out of the welfare lines, Thats my opinion.


Firelwn, if your uncle did that he and his boss should have been fired. There was no way his Boss didn't know he wasn't in the plant. There are alot of good hard working people in the plants but all you hear are the bad things. It just pisses me off that some people think that everything wrong with the US auto makers are always the workers and the UAW. Stories I have a bunch of them were management tried to bully a worker, and on the other side I have seen workers who should have been fired along time ago. What your Uncle did is called fraud and if he was caught they should have fired him. Don't even get me started on who much our great pensions are, but if you listen to the press all hourly GM retires are getting 100 grand a year and unlimited medical they are not even close. As far as the Unions keeping lazy people off the welfare line, Im sure there is alot of UAW workers who would take issue with that. ussmileyflag


----------



## terrapro

Milwaukee;933668 said:


> You better carry Knife or gun. They try rob me but they failed.
> 
> Can't trust leave vehicle in that place expect park garage where security guard there. They attempt to try steal brand new tires from our F250 few years ago.


Mil, what the hell is that picture in your avator of?


----------



## asps4u

terrapro;933686 said:


> Mil, what the hell is that picture in your avator of?


LOL I too have been trying to figure that out for a while.


----------



## tmltrans

I thought this was a networking site for snowplowing, not a site for politics and thinly veiled personal prejudices. Maybe they'll be some useful info on here again if we start getting some snow.


----------



## Luther

F250SD;933569 said:


> Detroit at night requires 2 people and


Nice gear F250.

But I got to ask.......what's up with the red carpet!?!?


----------



## Luther

tmltrans;933695 said:


> I thought this was a networking site for snowplowing, not a site for politics and thinly veiled personal prejudices. Maybe they'll be some useful info on here again if we start getting some snow.


I just learned some useful information in the last few posts without talking snow.

F250SD, terrapro, 24v6spd & Chasecreek all cary some serious hardware.

To be a member for over 5 years and have only 11 posts kind of says you're the one not networking.


----------



## firelwn82

flykelley;933682 said:


> Firelwn, if your uncle did that he and his boss should have been fired. There was no way his Boss didn't know he wasn't in the plant. There are alot of good hard working people in the plants but all you hear are the bad things. It just pisses me off that some people think that everything wrong with the US auto makers are always the workers and the UAW. Stories I have a bunch of them were management tried to bully a worker, and on the other side I have seen workers who should have been fired along time ago. What your Uncle did is called fraud and if he was caught they should have fired him. Don't even get me started on who much our great pensions are, but if you listen to the press all hourly GM retires are getting 100 grand a year and unlimited medical they are not even close. As far as the Unions keeping lazy people off the welfare line, Im sure there is alot of UAW workers who would take issue with that. ussmileyflag


I never said all UAW and or all workers. All I'm saying is there is a-lot of corruption within the UAW's not any one in particular but all of them for the most part.Now there I said all UAW's have corruption and its true. They scam anyway they can and keep the the bad people afloat. I still know a-lot of people in the shops and they still make decent money just not like it was before. 
We need to bring our cars back to a reasonable purchasing price, how can that be done???? Without us Americans thinking we need to make a bazillion $$$$ and living in outrageous house's with 18 cars in the driveway. Yeah that stuff is nice but COME ON!!!! Just like sports. Ticket sales we be reasonable if these players werent being payed 1-30 million when there not even worth 5 bucks. I say your pay scale should be based on your work skills. You work hard do your job well show up don't complain you make a good wage. If you don't show up and your work ethic SUCKS so does your pay scale.

Sorry for the rant.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

terrapro;933686 said:


> Mil, what the hell is that picture in your avator of?


I don't want to know.

All I can think of is a self portrait as a negative.



TCLA;933740 said:


> I just learned some useful information in the last few posts without talking snow.
> 
> F250SD, terrapro, 24v6spd & Chasecreek all cary some serious hardware.
> 
> *To be a member for over 5 years and have only 11 posts kind of says you're the one not networking.*


Bingo

tmlstrans, you never BS with anybody? You are always serious and always talk business? Must be a fun person.

Lighten up.


----------



## firelwn82

TCLA;933740 said:


> I just learned some useful information in the last few posts without talking snow.
> 
> F250SD, terrapro, 24v6spd & Chasecreek all cary some serious hardware.
> 
> To be a member for over 5 years and have only 11 posts kind of says you're the one not networking.


ha ha it happens... lmao


----------



## tmltrans

I do plenty of B.S.ing just felt the tone of the discussion on here was getting out of hand. As for number of posts don't have much of response to that, I must be a man of few words. Overall I have learned allot from this site but this year it seems thing are more hostile than usual, maybe its just me.


----------



## asps4u

Hey, I know this is completely off topic, and sorry in advance, but I'm trying like crazy to find a good home for my two dogs. We just had our second child and my poor dogs, don't get the attention they deserve, and my wife doesn't want them anymore. I don't want to let them go, but I know when to pick my battles. They are great dogs, very well behaved & great with kids. I've trained them to do their "business" in a 6' x 8' pea gravel area in the back corner of my yard, so they are used to it if the new owner wants to continue that so as not to have to watch out for "mines" outside. I'm attaching a pic, if any of you know anyone who would like them please let me know or have them contact me. My e-mail is [email protected], or you can PM me for my phone number. They are both male purebred labs, Chocolate is Zeus-95lbs 6 years old, and Black is Apollo-97lbs 5 years old. Both are up to date on all their shots and both have been neutered. They have also been microchipped with our info, which can be transferred to the new owner. I will not separate them, and I don't want any money for them, I just want them to go to a good home where they will be loved and cared for properly.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

asps4u;933807 said:


> Hey, I know this is completely off topic, and sorry in advance, but I'm trying like crazy to find a good home for my two dogs. We just had our second child and my poor dogs, don't get the attention they deserve, and my wife doesn't want them anymore. I don't want to let them go, but I know when to pick my battles. They are great dogs, very well behaved & great with kids. I've trained them to do their "business" in a 6' x 8' pea gravel area in the back corner of my yard, so they are used to it if the new owner wants to continue that so as not to have to watch out for "mines" outside. I'm attaching a pic, if any of you know anyone who would like them please let me know or have them contact me. My e-mail is [email protected], or you can PM me for my phone number. They are both male purebred labs, Chocolate is Zeus-95lbs 6 years old, and Black is Apollo-97lbs 5 years old. Both are up to date on all their shots and both have been neutered. They have also been microchipped with our info, which can be transferred to the new owner. I will not separate them, and I don't want any money for them, I just want them to go to a good home where they will be loved and cared for properly.


Man, sorry to hear that, but I understand.

Would love to help, but I already have 2 and not so sure they would get along with new friends.

Beautiful dogs. Good luck.


----------



## bigjeeping

ChaseCreekSnow;933494 said:


> I wont go to detroit alone or without my trusty glock 23 and at least 3 extra magazines.


Got any of the 33 rnd mags? 3 of those and you got 99+1. ussmileyflag


----------



## firelwn82

asps4u;933807 said:


> Hey, I know this is completely off topic, and sorry in advance, but I'm trying like crazy to find a good home for my two dogs. We just had our second child and my poor dogs, don't get the attention they deserve, and my wife doesn't want them anymore. I don't want to let them go, but I know when to pick my battles. They are great dogs, very well behaved & great with kids. I've trained them to do their "business" in a 6' x 8' pea gravel area in the back corner of my yard, so they are used to it if the new owner wants to continue that so as not to have to watch out for "mines" outside. I'm attaching a pic, if any of you know anyone who would like them please let me know or have them contact me. My e-mail is [email protected], or you can PM me for my phone number. They are both male purebred labs, Chocolate is Zeus-95lbs 6 years old, and Black is Apollo-97lbs 5 years old. Both are up to date on all their shots and both have been neutered. They have also been microchipped with our info, which can be transferred to the new owner. I will not separate them, and I don't want any money for them, I just want them to go to a good home where they will be loved and cared for properly.


Those are some good lookin dogs my friend. If I had the room I would take them for sure. We already have a pure bread lab and an Aussie Shepard. My wife will not see this post because they would be here. room or no room....lol I will get the word out for you though with some people I know.


----------



## CJSLAWNSERVICE

Dodgetruckman731;933645 said:


> i need to age to 21 quickly so i can carry a concealed weapon.
> 
> Chris


FYI http://www.michiganopencarry.org/

While I do not open carry in public much .... this may be an option for you, being that at 18 years of age , you may possess and openly carry a pistol licensed to you . You need to know the law very well first..... there is a thin line between open carry and concealed carry.


----------



## Luther

tmltrans;933789 said:


> I do plenty of B.S.ing just felt the tone of the discussion on here was getting out of hand. As for number of posts don't have much of response to that, I must be a man of few words. Overall I have learned allot from this site but this year it seems thing are more hostile than usual, maybe its just me.


More snow would take care of the void, and maybe even the hostility you mention.

A man of few words is ok.

Being serious all the time isn't.

Good to hear from you.


----------



## firelwn82

asps4u Message and photo has been posted to my facebook. Why does the wife not want them anymore if I may ask?


----------



## firelwn82

TCLA;933854 said:


> A man of few words is ok.
> Being serious all the time isn't.


amen true true true. This is why I am never serious....


----------



## Luther

Beautiful dogs JR. 

How can she not want them anymore.....why would the commitment change because of the new baby? 

I just showed this to my wife ~ we don't own any at this time but dog-sit for others quite often. We love dogs.

If you reconsider separating them I may be a good prospect for Zeus. Two is one too many for my wife though.

Maybe with effort we can find them a good home and keep them together.


----------



## asps4u

firelwn82;933857 said:


> asps4u Message and photo has been posted to my facebook. Why does the wife not want them anymore if I may ask?


She says they get in her way when she's doing things around the house because they are so big  and we have all wood floors so the hair shows when they shed, than she gets annoyed vacuuming, and they sneak into the kitchen when my 2 year old son is eating and she's not looking to pick up what he drops which annoys her since we trained them to stay out of the kitchen when we eat. They've never had people food whatsoever until my son started feeding himself, now they pick up stuff he drops and she gets mad and has to tell them to get out. All things that come with having dogs, especially two large dogs, and things I don't have issue with, nor did she for the last 6 years, but now it's an issue. Like I said before, I know when to pick my battles. She gets stressed taking care of two little kids and the dogs apparently just add more stress, so I want to make her happy, because when she's happy, I'm very happy! When she's not happy, I'm wishing for 72 hour plowing events :realmad:


----------



## Matson Snow

TCLA;933914 said:


> Beautiful dogs JR.
> 
> How can she not want them anymore.....why would the commitment change because of the new baby?
> 
> I just showed this to my wife ~ we don't own any at this time but dog-sit for others quite often. We love dogs.
> 
> If you reconsider separating them I may be a good prospect for Zeus. Two is one too many for my wife though.
> 
> Maybe with effort we can find them a good home and keep them together.


Take Them Both Jim...Just do it...Those a GREAT looking Dogs...You can rename them..How about Western and Boss...just wanted to throw my 3 cents in here..:waving:


----------



## Tango

bigjeeping;933843 said:


> Got any of the 33 rnd mags? 3 of those and you got 99+1. ussmileyflag


Yeah but the 23 is 40 cal so they are only 29 round mags if I am not mistaken.


----------



## asps4u

TCLA;933914 said:


> Beautiful dogs JR.
> 
> How can she not want them anymore.....why would the commitment change because of the new baby?
> 
> I just showed this to my wife ~ we don't own any at this time but dog-sit for others quite often. We love dogs.
> 
> If you reconsider separating them I may be a good prospect for Zeus. Two is one too many for my wife though.
> 
> Maybe with effort we can find them a good home and keep them together.


Thanks. I definitely won't separate them. At least she agrees with me on that. Zeus went to the breeder with us and he chose Apollo, they've been inseparable ever since. Until we find a home for them together, they get to stay. I'm just tired of listening to her :realmad: at me. Although it is very hard to find a home for two. That at least buys me time with them, since I don't want to let them go, and I know my son will be very sad when they're gone. (They are his best buddies)

Thanks everyone for the comments and your help!


----------



## Luther

Matson Snow;933920 said:


> Take Them Both Jim...Just do it...Those a GREAT looking Dogs...You can rename them..How about Western and Boss...just wanted to throw my 3 cents in here..:waving:


I would ~ but I have a wife to deal with!


----------



## Matson Snow

TCLA;933935 said:


> I would ~ but I have a wife to deal with!


I Hear you..I got one of those too....


----------



## bigjeeping

CJSLAWNSERVICE;933853 said:


> FYI http://www.michiganopencarry.org/


Open carry will most definitely land you in the back seat of a cruiser and probably a stay in a holding cell until the po-po can verify your weapon is legally yours, that you are who you say you are, and that you are not insane for actually open-carrying in our fine liberal state.

No disrespect CJS, just some info from a lawyer friend whom is also a NRA member.

Chris - It may not be too early to start taking some hand-gun defense classes, and it is certainly never too early to start reading up on the matter. Carrying a gun doesn't seem like a big deal until you know all the facts. Get some books by Massad Ayoob. Just search on amazon. This man lectures to swat teams all over the country.

PM me if you have any questions.


----------



## Superior L & L

asps4u;933929 said:


> Thanks. I definitely won't separate them. At least she agrees with me on that. Zeus went to the breeder with us and he chose Apollo, they've been inseparable ever since. Until we find a home for them together, they get to stay. I'm just tired of listening to her :realmad: at me. Although it is very hard to find a home for two. That at least buys me time with them, since I don't want to let them go, and I know my son will be very sad when they're gone. (They are his best buddies)
> 
> Thanks everyone for the comments and your help!


You could always trade in the wife ?:laughing:


----------



## M&S Property

Superior L & L;933958 said:


> You could always trade in the wife ?:laughing:


Hell Paul you could take care of the wife, it would not be the first time you offered...


----------



## 24v6spd

Tango;933925 said:


> Yeah but the 23 is 40 cal so they are only 29 round mags if I am not mistaken.


You are correct. The 33 round Glock factory magazines are 9mm. Glock does not make super high capacity magazines for the model 23, 40 cal. They are available aftermarket and hold 29 rounds.


----------



## F250SD

terrapro;933605 said:


> Yeah but it is Detroit we are talking about.


Damn Right


----------



## F250SD

Whos ready to salt? Is this a networking question? xysport


----------



## cgrappler135

F250SD;934046 said:


> Whos ready to salt? Is this a networking question? xysport


Im ready. Hopefully we can just get a couple saltings in over the next couple days to take care of whatever snow falls! payup


----------



## Metro Lawn

I hate to even post anything here anymore, but just had to add this. I have been working in the "ghetto" since the mid 80s. I have never carried a gun, been robbed, ect. You guys watch too much tv. Act like a victim and you'll become one. What do you need a gun for when you are driving a 10,000 pound weapon... rofl  The only guns we carry shoot chloride......:crying:


----------



## Matson Snow

Metro Lawn;934118 said:


> I hate to even post anything here anymore, but just had to add this. I have been working in the "ghetto" since the mid 80s. I have never carried a gun, been robbed, ect. You guys watch too much tv. Act like a victim and you'll become one. What do you need a gun for when you are driving a 10,000 pound weapon... rofl  The only guns we carry shoot chloride......:crying:


Why????...Did i Miss Something....:laughing:


----------



## F250SD

Metro Lawn;934118 said:


> *I hate to even post anything here anymore*, but just had to add this. I have been working in the "ghetto" since the mid 80s. I have never carried a gun, been robbed, ect. You guys watch too much tv. *Act like a victim and you'll become one*. What do you need a gun for when you are driving a 10,000 pound weapon... rofl  The only guns we carry shoot chloride......
Click to expand...


----------



## Greenstar lawn

Man you guys are making me not wanna get married. Sorry to hear you have to get rid of those dogs. I don't think i could make that decision.


----------



## Scenic Lawnscape

Metro Lawn;934118 said:


> I hate to even post anything here anymore, but just had to add this. I have been working in the "ghetto" since the mid 80s. I have never carried a gun, been robbed, ect. You guys watch too much tv. Act like a victim and you'll become one. What do you need a gun for when you are driving a 10,000 pound weapon... rofl  The only guns we carry shoot chloride......:crying:


John

Things are different today then they were even last year. Time are very tough around the d and crime is on the rise.

It doesnt matter where you are plowing, there are desperate people out there and they will do stupid things.

So it is never wrong to be "2 safe"


----------



## ChaseCreekSnow

The glock 23 comes with high capacity mags...but they are only 13 rounds a piece+1 in the chamber= 14. I typically don't carry while plowing, I am actually pretty selective on where I carry it. ( whats the point in orchard lake and bloomfield hills ? ) Sometimes, it may end up in the truck. I guess that's the point, you would look at me and never know...


Anyhow..whats everyone doing to keep busy these days? I think im getting a bit of cabin fever.


----------



## ChaseCreekSnow

asps4u;933807 said:


> Hey, I know this is completely off topic, and sorry in advance, but I'm trying like crazy to find a good home for my two dogs. We just had our second child and my poor dogs, don't get the attention they deserve, and my wife doesn't want them anymore. I don't want to let them go, but I know when to pick my battles. They are great dogs, very well behaved & great with kids. I've trained them to do their "business" in a 6' x 8' pea gravel area in the back corner of my yard, so they are used to it if the new owner wants to continue that so as not to have to watch out for "mines" outside. I'm attaching a pic, if any of you know anyone who would like them please let me know or have them contact me. My e-mail is [email protected], or you can PM me for my phone number. They are both male purebred labs, Chocolate is Zeus-95lbs 6 years old, and Black is Apollo-97lbs 5 years old. Both are up to date on all their shots and both have been neutered. They have also been microchipped with our info, which can be transferred to the new owner. I will not separate them, and I don't want any money for them, I just want them to go to a good home where they will be loved and cared for properly.


These are beautiful animals. I would absolutely love to take both of them, as they would be coming to a more than wonderful home. However, two dogs would most likely be too much for my house. The yard on the other hand they would love, I have almost 2 acres of flat green grass with a nice wooded area behind me. Good luck with your hunt and make sure that they have a good home to go to. I can't stand someone who would neglect or abuse an animal...makes my skin crawl just thinking about it.


----------



## 24v6spd

Metro Lawn;934118 said:


> I hate to even post anything here anymore, but just had to add this. I have been working in the "ghetto" since the mid 80s. I have never carried a gun, been robbed, ect. You guys watch too much tv. Act like a victim and you'll become one. What do you need a gun for when you are driving a 10,000 pound weapon... rofl  The only guns we carry shoot chloride......:crying:


I have also been working in the "ghetto" since the mid 80's. Several years ago my brother was the victim of an attempted carjacking. He was sitting at a light at 8 mile and Van **** when someone walked up with a gun and told him to get out, he floored it and the perp fired striking his vehicle with 3 shots. I refuse to become a victim, which is why I will continue to remain armed.


----------



## firelwn82

asps4u;933917 said:


> She says they get in her way when she's doing things around the house because they are so big  and we have all wood floors so the hair shows when they shed, than she gets annoyed vacuuming, and they sneak into the kitchen when my 2 year old son is eating and she's not looking to pick up what he drops which annoys her since we trained them to stay out of the kitchen when we eat. They've never had people food whatsoever until my son started feeding himself, now they pick up stuff he drops and she gets mad and has to tell them to get out. All things that come with having dogs, especially two large dogs, and things I don't have issue with, nor did she for the last 6 years, but now it's an issue. Like I said before, I know when to pick my battles. She gets stressed taking care of two little kids and the dogs apparently just add more stress, so I want to make her happy, because when she's happy, I'm very happy! When she's not happy, I'm wishing for 72 hour plowing events :realmad:


I think I would put my foot down on this one. How old is the new kiddo? She's probably just not use to it yet. It will grow on her. Also when there gone she's going to whine about how she misses them in 6mo to a year down the road. You should just pack them up and take them to work with you and get them out of her hair for a little bit..... prsport Crisis aborted.... ussmileyflag But on the other hand I know all about keepin momma happy. A happy momma 'my wifes nickname' is a happy home NO QUESTION


----------



## Superior L & L

Metro Lawn;934118 said:


> I hate to even post anything here anymore, but just had to add this. I have been working in the "ghetto" since the mid 80s. I have never carried a gun, been robbed, ect. You guys watch too much tv. Act like a victim and you'll become one. What do you need a gun for when you are driving a 10,000 pound weapon... rofl  The only guns we carry shoot chloride....


Being shot on the eye with chloride would probably distract someone :crying:


----------



## firelwn82

ha ha and piss them off a little bit. But not before they dropped there piece.... lol


----------



## firelwn82

This is a thread that I started about my plow mount install fiasco. Basically in a nut shell I'm trying to get people NOT TO SPEND MONEY AT D&G EQUIPMENT IN HOWELL..... They can SUCK IT!!!! :angry::angry::angry::angry::
http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?p=934396&posted=1#post934396


----------



## Superior L & L

Are we getting snow tonight?


----------



## M&S Property

Superior L & L;934480 said:


> Are we getting snow tonight?


I am but I don't know about you! :laughing:


----------



## michigancutter

weres the snow at?????? all this nonsense about guns,politics and detroit makes you guys sound like your ready to run for office. 
Guns are for pussies anyways what happen to a good old fashion ass kicking. Oh i forgot this new generation dont like to fight or get there ass wooped, they rather shoot first then throw a punch.
Just my opinion.


----------



## TheXpress2002

Superior L & L;934480 said:


> Are we getting snow tonight?


That is an uncalled for statement. You are currently on-topic. Your IP address has been recorded, and the moderators have been notified of your actions. Until further notice you are suspended pending review from a 12 person panel. Do not pass go or collect your money from tonight's deicing. Shut your TV off and go sit in the corner and think about what you have done and how detrimental your statement is to our community.

Shame on you.


----------



## procut

TheXpress2002;934500 said:


> That is an uncalled for statement. You are currently on-topic. Your IP address has been recorded, and the moderators have been notified of your actions. Until further notice you are suspended pending review from a 12 person panel. Do not pass go or collect your money from tonight's deicing. Shut your TV off and go sit in the corner and think about what you have done and how detrimental your statement is to our community.
> 
> Shame on you.


Yeah, stay focused! LMAO!


----------



## Superior L & L

Ive never owned a gun so all this "shop talk" about guns is going way over my head 

I will start a "who's got the biggest gun" thread in the off topic area


----------



## M&S Property

TheXpress2002;934500 said:


> That is an uncalled for statement. You are currently on-topic. Your IP address has been recorded, and the moderators have been notified of your actions. Until further notice you are suspended pending review from a 12 person panel. Do not pass go or collect your money from tonight's deicing. Shut your TV off and go sit in the corner and think about what you have done and how detrimental your statement is to our community.
> 
> Shame on you.


We need a few good storms and people might stop talking about nonsense. Then we will get to listen to people talk about how they need a break because they are tired...


----------



## Superior L & L

M&S Property;934522 said:


> We need a few good storms and people might stop talking about nonsense. Then we will get to listen to people talk about how they need a break because they are tired...


Thats for sure. People b!tch when there's no snow then b!tch when theres too much.

I for one have had a real busy December. Started putting bills together today and our zero tolerance stuff has had 16 salts and 3 plows (not one plow over 2")


----------



## M&S Property

Superior L & L;934538 said:


> Thats for sure. People b!tch when there's no snow then b!tch when theres too much.
> 
> I for one have had a real busy December. Started putting bills together today and our zero tolerance stuff has had 16 salts and 3 plows (not one plow over 2")


I have one customer that I am sure is going to complain about the bill, he does every year but all is well, at least we got some good saltings in this month. I would be happy if it did not hit our triggers the entire year, I am starting to get used to salting and then being able to sleep all day.


----------



## grassmaster06

i just put some hide away strobs on my 06 f 350 and these things are sweet,now if i feel that im going to get jacked i just flip my switch and maybe the perps will think i am a undercover sheriff lol


----------



## ajslands

grassmaster06;934611 said:


> i just put some hide away strobs on my 06 f 350 and these things are sweet,now if i feel that im going to get jacked i just flip my switch and maybe the perps will think i am a undercover sheriff lol


with the way detroit cops are, they'll arrest you for inpersonating a cop, but i put then on my f250 also and there awsome


----------



## michigancutter

Anyone have any snow by then yet? Just flurries in Northern Macomb. Hope to get one last salting in before billing tomorrow. i only have 7 saltings an 1 push in this month not to good but will take it.


----------



## grassmaster06

ajslands;934628 said:


> with the way detroit cops are, they'll arrest you for inpersonating a cop, but i put then on my f250 also and there awsome


i know they are illegal on the street , i kinda wish i would have got the amber strobes ,when i was driving i just wanted to flip them on and see if someone would pull over lol, just kidding i would never do it ,that has to be a felony


----------



## silvetouch

looks like snow is going to be light through out the night and morning... what time is everyone else planning on going out?


----------



## Metro Lawn

light dusting here so far. Going out at 4 AM


----------



## ajslands

grassmaster06;934660 said:


> i know they are illegal on the street , i kinda wish i would have got the amber strobes ,when i was driving i just wanted to flip them on and see if someone would pull over lol, just kidding i would never do it ,that has to be a felony


iam still in high schoool, and unforntely everyone knows my truck, but i want to see if i can pull some one over, some one at my school tho..

btw its coming down good here on the little island in the detroit river


----------



## Jason Pallas

Jesus Christ. When did the 12 year-olds take this forum over?


----------



## asps4u

I'm at 3/4 of an inch here in commerce and still falling. Be careful out there the roads around me are really slick! I just had a pretty bad accident in front of my house!

Edit: I was not involved


----------



## ajslands

asps4u;934727 said:


> I'm at 3/4 of an inch here in commerce and still falling. Be careful out there the roads around me are really slick! I just had a pretty bad accident in front of my house!


was it you truck and a tree?


----------



## brookline

flykelley;933609 said:


> He not only showed the bad stuff alot of his info is outdated and wrong as far as the UAW goes. I don't know of many auto workers making over 100K a year like this guys says, job bank is no longer in effect, world class health care with no out of pocket cost wrong again. This guy needs to quit running his mouth and call someone who has the facts. I damn tired of people blaming the UAW for the bad management of the big 3. Crappy car designs and slow as hell to change. I'm not saying the UAW doesn't have some faults or a portion of the blame. How about when we shift all of our manufacturing overseas and we don't have anyone here in the USA to build us planes, guns and tanks. O yea that's right the Chinese and Japanese can build them for us alot cheaper.
> 
> Mike


Hit the nail right on the head Mike.. Ive been a UAW worker for 10 years now and noone knows the ins and out of what has happend this decade because the media dosent report it all correctly. We have taken pay cuts and health care cuts and holiday pay cuts as well as break cuts and many other things that go unnoticed. I gave up over 10K a year and believe me i have never come close to 100k a year. Maybe 2% of the workers make that but that is working MAJOR overtime. Okim off my soap box now.


----------



## ajslands

brookline;934745 said:


> Hit the nail right on the head Mike.. Ive been a UAW worker for 10 years now and noone knows the ins and out of what has happend this decade because the media dosent report it all correctly. We have taken pay cuts and health care cuts and holiday pay cuts as well as break cuts and many other things that go unnoticed. I gave up over 10K a year and believe me i have never come close to 100k a year. Maybe 2% of the workers make that but that is working MAJOR overtime. Okim off my soap box now.


if you dont mind me asking
do u work at the mazda plant


----------



## M&S Property

Jason Pallas;934725 said:


> Jesus Christ. When did the 12 year-olds take this forum over?


I think about a month ago. We could look back and see when all of the USELESS posts started and we could find out.


----------



## ajslands

M&S Property;934767 said:


> I think about a month ago. We could look back and see when all of the USELESS posts started and we could find out.


ppl are just a little ancy, once we get that huge storm we get every year, then people will calm down


----------



## M&S Property

ajslands;934775 said:


> ppl are just a little ancy, once we get that huge storm we get every year, then people will calm down


No then those same people will B**ch and moan about how bad all the snow is, we all know it is coming.


----------



## brookline

ajslands;934755 said:


> if you dont mind me asking
> do u work at the mazda plant


No. but i know a few people who do.

Been Working on my truck all day tracking why it is running so sloppy. Finally conlcuded thatit is the tps sensor after putting a new distributor cap and rotor in it. I must have tracked every vaccum line in that thing looking for a leak. Ah well, ill get it in tomorrow after i get done plowing (fingers crossed)prsport


----------



## johnnyd01

Superior L & L;934538 said:


> Thats for sure. People b!tch when there's no snow then b!tch when theres too much.
> 
> I for one have had a real busy December. Started putting bills together today and our zero tolerance stuff has had 16 salts and 3 plows (not one plow over 2")


For the most part, the snow has been sparse in SE Mich. I heard the county road commissions aren't salting and people are mad about that. Is it true?


----------



## grassmaster06

has anyone figured out how much $in fuel was spent this year for their business,i'm just sorting through tons of receipts and bank statements to to get ready for uncle $am.i also purchased some new software to help out with invoicing ,payroll ,expenses ,ect... i know this is a little off from the recent topics on here , lol


----------



## 09dieselguy

CJSLAWNSERVICE;933853 said:


> FYI http://www.michiganopencarry.org/
> 
> While I do not open carry in public much .... this may be an option for you, being that at 18 years of age , you may possess and openly carry a pistol licensed to you . You need to know the law very well first..... there is a thin line between open carry and concealed carry.


that is fine for out in public but not in the truck. as soon as you sit in the truck the weapon is consider consealed in the eyes of the law. it must be in a case locked out of reach of the driver and ammo is a different location.


----------



## firelwn82

TheXpress2002;934500 said:


> That is an uncalled for statement. You are currently on-topic. Your IP address has been recorded, and the moderators have been notified of your actions. Until further notice you are suspended pending review from a 12 person panel. Do not pass go or collect your money from tonight's deicing. Shut your TV off and go sit in the corner and think about what you have done and how detrimental your statement is to our community.
> 
> Shame on you.


Now this my friend is the funniest **** I have heard in al ong long time. Congrats to you to making my gut hurt......... LMAO


----------



## P&M Landscaping

Hey I know a few of you guys were looking for salt Downriver, Dan K's has bulk and bagged salt. He is open every storm beginning to end. His bin location is on Sibley Rd. between Dix and Allen right a crossed from the parfection driving range. His salt number is 734-626-8038


----------



## RobMI

Well I hope I don't have to go work first thing in the AM now. As my buddy got in my truck tonight and rolled the window down and it fell off the track into the door... I'm rocking a garbage bag and tape at the moment... So I have to fix that first thing. Also Thanks to country oaks for waiting for me other day and the liquid I got from them worked great!


----------



## ACutAboveLLC

County has been hitting the major roads 

Commerce has been slick sense 830. 
Because at 840 i thought i was driving one of our trucks and took the accord off the dirt road into a DEEP ditch. Ahhh:crying:
Just a dent and some scratches. 
felt like a idiot cause we are the ones who often help out the dumbos who are stuck on the side of the road, and this time i needed the help.


----------



## alternative

Superior L & L;933958 said:


> You could always trade in the wife ?:laughing:


Really... whats gonna happen when the kids start getting in her hair..is she gonna want to trade them in too.:crying:
wait it out.. things will get better.


----------



## Five Star Lawn Care LLC

grassmaster06;934886 said:


> has anyone figured out how much $in fuel was spent this year for their business,i'm just sorting through tons of receipts and bank statements to to get ready for uncle $am.i also purchased some new software to help out with invoicing ,payroll ,expenses ,ect... i know this is a little off from the recent topics on here , lol


We use Voyager Fleet Cards for all of our fuel purchases...its aweome

you can set your accounts up all kinds of differant ways....

each of our employees gets a fuel card with there name on it.....each truck is assigned a # (one # for equipment as well)...you enter the truck #....then you enter the milage and thats it....

you can track everything from how many MPG a truck is getting to YTD totals on trucks.

this year we spent about $19,000 in fuel


----------



## grassmaster06

i think this new year we"ll be getting some some sort of fleet card for fuel ,it seems that it will take away alot nonsense work like looking at receipts from 10 months ago thats been in someones pocket all day and hardly readable,and especially tracking fuel for trucks and equipment.


----------



## procut

I played around with liquid de-icing for the first time this morning. Being new year's eve I figured it was a good morning for expirimenting. It worked quite well, I can definatly see the how it would be good at cost savings. Thanks for all the helpful posts regarding liquid and happy New Year


----------



## firelwn82

Did you use liquid on everything or just the walk way? How much snow and did you scrape it first?? I'm thinking about using it on my walk ways. Its to expensive for me right now to get started with a truck setup this year not having much snow.


----------



## ChaseCreekSnow

Keep it safe tonight guys! Remember, don't drink and drive...you might spill your beer! Until next year, I'm out!


----------



## MikeLawnSnowLLC

I guess I'll be the only one trolling the SE MI forum into the new year!! lol


----------



## procut

firelwn82;935244 said:


> Did you use liquid on everything or just the walk way? How much snow and did you scrape it first?? I'm thinking about using it on my walk ways. Its to expensive for me right now to get started with a truck setup this year not having much snow.


Just the sidewalk was done with liquid, I don't have a truck sprayer (yet) so the lot was done with just rock salt.

The walks had about 3/4" -1" of snow on them. They were shoveled half a$sed quick and then hit with liquid in a back-pack sprayer. The thing that amazes me is that this job normally takes two 20 pound bags of ice melt for the walks, but today, I de-iced them with a little over 3 gallons of brine which I made myself using the same bagged product at about 2.3 pounds/gallon.


----------



## 09dieselguy

how was everyones push. we had about half inch in some spots and 1.5 in others. all they called for was .6 inchs....... guess we did ok.


----------



## MikeLawnSnowLLC

Just salting for us in S.C.S only about a half inch laughed my ass off when I seen less then reputable companies out doing residentials what a joke!


----------



## Superior L & L

Everyone in genesee county just a little heads up. One of our salt drivers said Grand Blanc twp had 4 different salt trucks pulled over on the same road. After making some calls i found out they were all pulled over for not tarping there salt. Ive always tarped our loads because of a ticket a few years ago. I here the weigh master has also been hitting hard for plows being to wide. Its funny in Oakland county i dont ever see a salt truck tarpedmost guys have the salt falling out the sides


----------



## Moonlighter

Hey all we went and did a full push on all res. and commercials, pretty much a wet inch and a half. We were worried about it all freezing up over the next day or so. Quick run and it made all the customers happy. Now it's time to party, Hopefully everyone will stay safe tonight while ringing (shooting) in the new year - oh yeah that's in the D.  LOL alright I'm out gotta get the house ready for the party tonight.


----------



## irlandscaper

Anyone know who does the Lowes in port huron/ ft gratiot? Place was a mess at 9 am this morning.  I gave one of the guys a jump a few weeks back, seemed like a nice guy. Not sure whats going on with this lot.


----------



## Lightningllc

irlandscaper;935635 said:


> Anyone know who does the Lowes in port huron/ ft gratiot? Place was a mess at 9 am this morning.  I gave one of the guys a jump a few weeks back, seemed like a nice guy. Not sure whats going on with this lot.


I just received a call from a big box store, The contractor never showed up. Could this be the one, Lots of companies are in trouble. I seen a repo guy loading a skidsteer up on a flatbed at a meijers last week.


----------



## firelwn82

Lightningllc;935675 said:


> I just received a call from a big box store, The contractor never showed up. Could this be the one, Lots of companies are in trouble. I seen a repo guy loading a skidsteer up on a flatbed at a meijers last week.


Seen quite a few repo trucks with snow equipment hooked up lately. Sounds like lots of people are getting in over there heads......


----------



## MStine315

Superior L & L;935472 said:


> Everyone in genesee county just a little heads up. One of our salt drivers said Grand Blanc twp had 4 different salt trucks pulled over on the same road. After making some calls i found out they were all pulled over for not tarping there salt. Ive always tarped our loads because of a ticket a few years ago. I here the weigh master has also been hitting hard for plows being to wide. Its funny in Oakland county i dont ever see a salt truck tarpedmost guys have the salt falling out the sides


Yup. One of my guys got nailed on Bristol Rd. for overwidth. It was my fault for not telling him to take his wings off, but geez... A 7 1/2' plow with wings? Yes it was overwidth by the letter of the law but c'mon. $240 bucks. Luckily his salter was tarped. And spilling salt on the road is another ticket in itself. No kidding. I know 2 guys that have gotten those. The judge had enough sense to throw them both out.

Happy New Year


----------



## 09dieselguy

that sucks on the tarp law. none around here runs tarps. very few do you see with tarps on. but there is a ton of guys running around by me and my self would be included with 8.2 or 9.2 v plows with wings on on a normaly basis. i mean like every other truck. 11 foot wide it so wide for my locations but i see it done for big lots and traveling down the road.


----------



## Matson Snow

Superior L & L;935472 said:


> Everyone in genesee county just a little heads up. One of our salt drivers said Grand Blanc twp had 4 different salt trucks pulled over on the same road. After making some calls i found out they were all pulled over for not tarping there salt. Ive always tarped our loads because of a ticket a few years ago. I here the weigh master has also been hitting hard for plows being to wide. Its funny in Oakland county i dont ever see a salt truck tarpedmost guys have the salt falling out the sides


Its a way to generate Money...Plain and simple...If they pull you over..You are gonna get a ticket..Genesee county is BROKE...Oakland County has money...


----------



## 24v6spd

MStine315;935703 said:


> Yup. One of my guys got nailed on Bristol Rd. for overwidth. It was my fault for not telling him to take his wings off, but geez... A 7 1/2' plow with wings? Yes it was overwidth by the letter of the law but c'mon. $240 bucks. Luckily his salter was tarped. And spilling salt on the road is another ticket in itself. No kidding. I know 2 guys that have gotten those. The judge had enough sense to throw them both out.
> 
> Happy New Year


What is considered overwidth for a snowplow?


----------



## Jeffwich

How wide can the plow be before you get a ticket? I take 1 wing off but im still over 9 foot.
Thanks Jeff


----------



## michigancutter

irlandscaper;935635 said:


> Anyone know who does the Lowes in port huron/ ft gratiot? Place was a mess at 9 am this morning.  I gave one of the guys a jump a few weeks back, seemed like a nice guy. Not sure whats going on with this lot.


Siding and more out of troy does alll the lowes. I know they spray only no bulk so maybe it was taking alittle long to melt


----------



## superiorsnowrem

Just want to let everyone know. I have 2 trucks up for sale that I am looking to sell:

99 GMC 3500HD Dump gas with 9' Western V Plow and Salter 75k Miles
95 GMC 2500 7.5' Boss Plow 155k miles

PM me if you are interested in either


----------



## Milwaukee

superiorsnowrem;935860 said:


> Just want to let everyone know. I have 2 trucks up for sale that I am looking to sell:
> 
> 99 GMC 3500HD Dump gas with 9' Western V Plow and Salter 75k Miles
> 95 GMC 2500 7.5' Boss Plow 155k miles
> 
> PM me if you are interested in either


Are 3500HD 4x4?

please post pictures so my Boss can see them if he interested.


----------



## terrapro

24v6spd;935795 said:


> What is considered overwidth for a snowplow?


Isn't it 108"? Which would be 9" wide if you have your blade straight.


----------



## Leisure Time LC

MikeLawnSnowLLC;935378 said:


> I guess I'll be the only one trolling the SE MI forum into the new year!! lol


You will not be alone buddy


----------



## P&M Landscaping

Leisure Time LC;935899 said:


> You will not be alone buddy


I'll be here too! lol


----------



## 24v6spd

terrapro;935890 said:


> Isn't it 108"? Which would be 9" wide if you have your blade straight.


I was going to get a set of wings but it wouln't be worth it if you had to remove them between every job.


----------



## silvetouch

Superior L & L;935472 said:


> Everyone in genesee county just a little heads up. One of our salt drivers said Grand Blanc twp had 4 different salt trucks pulled over on the same road. After making some calls i found out they were all pulled over for not tarping there salt. Ive always tarped our loads because of a ticket a few years ago. I here the weigh master has also been hitting hard for plows being to wide. Its funny in Oakland county i dont ever see a salt truck tarpedmost guys have the salt falling out the sides


1 of our trucks got nailed in Allen Park the other night for Failure to tarp our V Box. He wanted to get us for overweight, but said it was too cold to get out the scales. Here is the link to the Michigan law. http://legislature.mi.gov/doc.aspx?mcl-257-720 
I was under the impression that dump trucks had to be tarped. I have never seen a vbox tarped and every salt supplier i have talked to has called this complete harassment. 
Anyway, be careful. This ones going to court for sure.


----------



## Scenic Lawnscape

michigancutter;935847 said:


> Siding and more out of troy does alll the lowes. I know they spray only no bulk so maybe it was taking alittle long to melt


The lowes on Hall rd and Hayes has been getting bulk salt on the lot, sure not very much but it was rock


----------



## Scenic Lawnscape

firelwn82;935687 said:


> Seen quite a few repo trucks with snow equipment hooked up lately. Sounds like lots of people are getting in over there heads......


If you here of anything let me know, I could use the extra work purplebou


----------



## Superior L & L

wondering how parking lots are looking in the I-96 /275 area. are they wet or dry? i dont want to be out on the roads tonight because the temps drop and we have parking lots look like ice rinks


----------



## michigancutter

Scenic Lawnscape;935978 said:


> The lowes on Hall rd and Hayes has been getting bulk salt on the lot, sure not very much but it was rock


You sure i just talked to bill owner of siding and more and all his trucks have spray tanks. he said he hasnt used bulk since last year. I know he does all the lowes in southeast michigan.


----------



## 24v6spd

terrapro;935890 said:


> Isn't it 108"? Which would be 9" wide if you have your blade straight.


According to the Motor Vehicle Code if I am understanding it correctly, anything over 96" is over width. If this is true they could write tickets all day long.


----------



## M&S Property

Looks like I am on plowsite for the night too...


----------



## Leisure Time LC

michigancutter;936001 said:


> You sure i just talked to bill owner of siding and more and all his trucks have spray tanks. he said he hasnt used bulk since last year. I know he does all the lowes in southeast michigan.


Well if he does the one in Westland, they were using salt in a 5 yard dump this morning


----------



## Leisure Time LC

Superior L & L;935998 said:


> wondering how parking lots are looking in the I-96 /275 area. are they wet or dry? i dont want to be out on the roads tonight because the temps drop and we have parking lots look like ice rinks


Hey Paul,

The roads are just wet down here

Scott


----------



## michigancutter

Leisure Time LC;936019 said:


> Well if he does the one in Westland, they were using salt in a 5 yard dump this morning


Thats why its westland he only does the east side up to troy. i dont think he goes on the westside. i know he does the port huron by me and the 15 & 23 gratiot ones


----------



## Superior L & L

michigancutter;936001 said:


> You sure i just talked to bill owner of siding and more and all his trucks have spray tanks. he said he hasnt used bulk since last year. I know he does all the lowes in southeast michigan.


Not true since i have (with some help from M & S) w. Bloomfield, commerce and s. lyon



M&S Property;936016 said:


> Looks like I am on plowsite for the night too...


Much safer and cheaper



Leisure Time LC;936021 said:


> Hey Paul,
> 
> The roads are just wet down here
> 
> Scott


Thanks for the heads up scott


----------



## Leisure Time LC

michigancutter;936038 said:


> Thats why its westland he only does the east side up to troy. i dont think he goes on the westside. i know he does the port huron by me and the 15 & 23 gratiot ones


I consider Westland, SE Michigan


----------



## 24v6spd

Since it's New Years Eve I thought it would be appropriate to share a story I saw on the news last night. Seems they are now using the by-product of the vodka distillation process as a de-icer.


----------



## terrapro

I got this...

The total width of a trailer, semi-trailer, bus
or motor home shall not exceed 102 inches.
The total outside width of all other vehicles
shall not exceed 96 inches, except on designated
highways where 102 inches is allowed.
The total outside width of the load of a
vehicle hauling concrete pipe, agricultural
products or unprocessed logs, pulpwood or
wood bolts shall not exceed 108 inches

from this...

http://www.scrc-mi.org/downloads/TDG11Edition.pdf

So reading that who knows?

And by the way we have freezing rain here now in Howell and all clear hard surfaces are ice.


----------



## MStine315

I am pretty sure 102" is the max width for plows. We could go pretty deep into this, but you CAN buy a permit, by county, that will allow you to be over that (up to 10', I think). Remember, too, that you do lose some width by angling. I am pretty sure our 8 footers with 1 wing off and angled are under 8.5'


----------



## MStine315

I was just out and anything that has a salt solution down is staying wet, but stuff that wasn't salted this morning is freezing FAST. FYI


----------



## superiorsnowrem

Milwaukee;935874 said:


> Are 3500HD 4x4?
> 
> please post pictures so my Boss can see them if he interested.


No it's not 4x4. I will try to get some pics soon.


----------



## Scenic Lawnscape

I am selling my truck and plow for $9,000 firm - I am taking all the lights and cb and tool box.

I am just going to get a smaller truck, this is to much truck for me now

I have it listed in the classifieds


----------



## ajslands

has any used 4x4 this winter?


----------



## magnatrac

terrapro;936091 said:


> I got this...
> 
> The total width of a trailer, semi-trailer, bus
> or motor home shall not exceed 102 inches.
> The total outside width of all other vehicles
> shall not exceed 96 inches, except on designated
> highways where 102 inches is allowed.
> The total outside width of the load of a
> vehicle hauling concrete pipe, agricultural
> products or unprocessed logs, pulpwood or
> wood bolts shall not exceed 108 inches
> 
> from this...
> 
> http://www.scrc-mi.org/downloads/TDG11Edition.pdf
> 
> So reading that who knows?
> 
> And by the way we have freezing rain here now in Howell and all clear hard surfaces are ice.


 My deck here in ortonville is slick as well. Grandscapes posted about plow widths a couple years ago. It was the genesee county weigh master if I remember correct that stopped him. Basically the way I understand it you can have 102" on a us highway, but county roads are 96". Genesee county is broke ( like most counties) so stay away and there is nothing to worry about !!! My blizzard 860 S.W. is 8'7" and I have made many trips through grand blanc with out a problem. Knock on wood I guess !!!

Good luck ,shaun


----------



## Milwaukee

ajslands;936192 said:


> has any used 4x4 this winter?


Don't need them expect last snow which was ice rink at trailer park.

I would say 1,500-2,000 pounds would be enough to not use 4x4 today.


----------



## ajslands

Milwaukee;936198 said:


> Don't need them expect last snow which was ice rink at trailer park.
> 
> I would say 1,500-2,000 pounds would be enough to not use 4x4 today.


ok cuz i had a yard of salt + 25 bags of salt + 6 bags of calcium and i wasent sliding at all, even when plowing up hill.


----------



## ajslands

24v6spd;936006 said:


> According to the Motor Vehicle Code if I am understanding it correctly, anything over 96" is over width. If this is true they could write tickets all day long.


well from about 12 am to 6am i dont think many cops are gonna pull out the tape measure and see how wide your plow is, in the winter, i drive with it straight and only angle it when iam gong across the bridge (grosse ile free bridge) (grosse ile = little island in detroit river)


----------



## Milwaukee

I wondered how those guy with 9' plow go though grosses Ile bridge it way SMALL.


----------



## newhere

Oh are they back to grandscapes these days? Last time I checked the name had changed again...... Maybe they need to just start pricing work like the rest of us so they can make a........get this........PROFIT!!!!! Wow wouldn't that be cool!!! You can then pay your bills in a diffrent way then chapter 11.


----------



## michigancutter

Superior L & L;936046 said:


> Not true since i have (with some help from M & S) w. Bloomfield, commerce and s. lyon
> 
> to me thats still the west side. troy,clinton,port huron,chesterfield i think are his stores.


----------



## michigancutter

Leisure Time LC;936053 said:


> I consider Westland, SE Michigan


tHEN WOULDNT THEY CALL IT EASTLAND.LOL


----------



## newhere

Hahahahahaha yeah what he said!!!!


----------



## Scenic Lawnscape

man oh man, we must be a bunch of old men, sitting on the computer on New years eve


----------



## michigancutter

it is sad but at least i will have my license tomorrow.lol and no hangover. HAPPY NEW YEARS GUYS HOPE WE CAN ALL PROSPER FROM A GREAT SEASON IN 2010


----------



## newhere

Haha I was thinking the same thing, exept I am a young buck and am still working on trucks.......and a case and a fifth


----------



## ajslands

Milwaukee;936300 said:


> I wondered how those guy with 9' plow go though grosses Ile bridge it way SMALL.


i ususualy angle it, i havent the last 2 storms, but i rather hit another car then hit the guard rail. but when theres no cars on it i just drive in the middle, my buddy had a 9' plow and it must have been a b**** to go ver the bridge.


----------



## Scenic Lawnscape

michigancutter;936440 said:


> it is sad but at least i will have my license tomorrow.lol and no hangover. HAPPY NEW YEARS GUYS HOPE WE CAN ALL PROSPER FROM A GREAT SEASON IN 2010


I couldn't agree more


----------



## magnatrac

newhere;936361 said:


> Oh are they back to grandscapes these days? Last time I checked the name had changed again...... Maybe they need to just start pricing work like the rest of us so they can make a........get this........PROFIT!!!!! Wow wouldn't that be cool!!! You can then pay your bills in a diffrent way then chapter 11.


 I said a COUPLE years ago !!! Sorry not newhere L.O.L !!!

, shaun


----------



## newhere

Hahahah good one buddie. Yeah they changed their name....again. But they can't afford to change the decals on the trailers, only the trucks.


----------



## Milwaukee

ajslands;936443 said:


> i ususualy angle it, i havent the last 2 storms, but i rather hit another car then hit the guard rail. but when theres no cars on it i just drive in the middle, my buddy had a 9' plow and it must have been a b**** to go ver the bridge.


Already hit sidewalk curb on Monday night time due other truck with plow were too close so I have no choice so try moving to right closely so it end hit curb it didn't hurt bad just rubbing on edge.

9' plow Good lucky. they look like it wide for 8' lane I can't image how 8'6 straight plow would though no issues.


----------



## magnatrac

newhere;936453 said:


> Hahahah good one buddie. Yeah they changed their name....again. But they can't afford to change the decals on the trailers, only the trucks.


 I didn't know they had changed their name. Shows how much I pay attention !!! I guess thats what happens when you have too much over head and work cheap. Well what ever their name is now they had posted in the past about getting stopped by the genesse county / grand blanc truck cop. Just another way for them to make payup

, shaun


----------



## bdlc123

*Salt prices*

I'm paying 90.00 a yard. were can I get salt cheaper? DownRiver


----------



## ajslands

did any one salt this morning


----------



## Superior L & L

For sure it was a salting this morning !


----------



## Luther

Salt this morning?

You bet!


----------



## P&M Landscaping

bdlc123;936649 said:


> I'm paying 90.00 a yard. were can I get salt cheaper? DownRiver


Yeah, I posted a guy a few pages back. His name is Dan K, his bin is located on Sibley Rd between Allen and Dix. His salt number is 734-626-8038. The only rate I know is that he is $100 a ton applied. Call him to get his rate per yard and where you pick it up


----------



## F250SD

Any one on the west side want an extra truck for the 8" to 20" your getting 
Lic.
Insured,
New truck,
New plow,
Walk behind salter
willing to drive for work,
BORED TO DEATH,


----------



## Luther

You would think someone over there would want a little extra help.....

Looks like they're getting pounded again.


----------



## F250SD

TCLA;936706 said:


> You would think someone over there would want a little extra help.....
> 
> Looks like they're getting pounded again.


right, I just dont know where to look..  But always ready to go


----------



## Matson Snow

TCLA;936706 said:


> You would think someone over there would want a little extra help.....
> 
> Looks like they're getting pounded again.


No.....They like to keep it all to them selfs....Dam-it


----------



## Matson Snow

I remember...Back in 1978 or 79 or there abouts...We did Not have one Plowable event untill April....You might be able to shed some light on that TCLA since you are a tad older than me....:laughing:..:waving:


----------



## Scenic Lawnscape

F250SD;936702 said:


> Any one on the west side want an extra truck for the 8" to 20" your getting
> Lic.
> Insured,
> New truck,
> New plow,
> Walk behind salter
> willing to drive for work,
> BORED TO DEATH,


Did you get called out yesterday morning?


----------



## P&M Landscaping

F250SD;936702 said:


> Any one on the west side want an extra truck for the 8" to 20" your getting
> Lic.
> Insured,
> New truck,
> New plow,
> Walk behind salter
> willing to drive for work,
> BORED TO DEATH,


x2, I can send trucks that way if anyone needs them!


----------



## F250SD

Scenic Lawnscape;936728 said:


> Did you get called out yesterday morning?


No, did you?


----------



## Scenic Lawnscape

F250SD;936740 said:


> No, did you?


no So much for the 1 1/2" rule, that is twice this week


----------



## Lightningllc

Used liquid this morning worked great with this dusting we got. Only did condo's, Hoa's and shopping plaza's.

Tcla how is that site at 11 and pt in south lyon treating you. I see you guys there alot hope its not seasonal


----------



## Luther

Lightningllc;936767 said:


> Used liquid this morning worked great with this dusting we got. Only did condo's, Hoa's and shopping plaza's.
> 
> Tcla how is that site at 11 and pt in south lyon treating you. I see you guys there alot hope its not seasonal


It's seasonal for plowing only.

They pay for all aps.....


----------



## Luther

Matson Snow;936726 said:


> I remember...Back in 1978 or 79 or there abouts...We did Not have one Plowable event untill April....You might be able to shed some light on that TCLA since you are a tad older than me....:laughing:..:waving:


I see being nicer was not your New Years resolution....


----------



## Mark Oomkes

TCLA;936706 said:


> You would think someone over there would want a little extra help.....
> 
> Looks like they're getting pounded again.


South and west baby, had to spray the opens this AM, but other than that the sun is shining, beautiful snow cover and I got a doe last night. Wouldn't mine one more, but it isn't looking good today.


----------



## Luther

Mark Oomkes;936812 said:


> South and west baby, had to spray the opens this AM, but other than that the sun is shining, beautiful snow cover and I got a doe last night. Wouldn't mine one more, but it isn't looking good today.


One of our guys got one yesterday with his plow.

She did the Curly shuffle in the street after bouncing off his plow, then got up and bolted!


----------



## Lightningllc

TCLA;936804 said:


> It's seasonal for plowing only.
> 
> They pay for all aps.....


You guys are doing a good job, Everytime i drive by its melting, Hey if you need a spotter ov er in sl or howell let me know. I need a lookout in novi and farmington. Look me up (website) I used to sub for you guys though lafave. Long story!!!:crying:


----------



## silvetouch

P&M Landscaping;936700 said:


> Yeah, I posted a guy a few pages back. His name is Dan K, his bin is located on Sibley Rd between Allen and Dix. His salt number is 734-626-8038. The only rate I know is that he is $100 a ton applied. Call him to get his rate per yard and where you pick it up


100 a ton applied???? Anyone want to take a wild guess on another word for that. here's a hint.... It starts with an L..........

WOW!


----------



## Luther

Lightningllc;936830 said:


> You guys are doing a good job,
> 
> Thank you sir!
> 
> Everytime i drive by its melting, Hey if you need a spotter ov er in sl or howell let me know.
> 
> I'm all set there.....several of our guys live and come from there so I get solid visuals.
> 
> I need a lookout in novi and farmington.
> 
> I can help you there.
> 
> Look me up (website) I used to sub for you guys though lafave. Long story!!!:crying:


Will do.....I've been wondering who you are.

Lafave huh........


----------



## Lightningllc

silvetouch;936838 said:


> 100 a ton applied???? Anyone want to take a wild guess on another word for that. here's a hint.... It starts with an L..........
> 
> WOW!


I'm hiring him to do all my jobs I can sit home and make alot of money and sleep. I'm all for that.


----------



## making a living

*The lowes parking lots*

To all who are wondering 
the lowes stores that Siding and More ( Bill Saintonge ) does are 
madison heights sterling heights rochester two in clinton twp warren chesterfield and fort gratiot

he runs both bulk and calcium depending on the event


----------



## Luther

Unless it's a jumbo site that uses copious amounts, charging $100.00 per ton applied is pretty pathetic.

.


----------



## MikeLawnSnowLLC

What company is it that you guys are subbing for that you never get called out to work?


----------



## alternative

i believe it's Greshams


----------



## F250SD

Greshams


----------



## Scenic Lawnscape

alternative;936890 said:


> i believe it's Greshams


you are correct


----------



## MikeLawnSnowLLC

Haha funny story about them my fiancee is a manager at Jet's Pizza over on 12 and Harper and Greshams does the complex over there I have never seen such over use of salt its unbelieveable just piles of salt in the parking lot. No wonder your not getting any plow time they try to burn off 2-3 inches of snow with salt. Next time i go up there I'll snap some photos for you guys!


----------



## Five Star Lawn Care LLC

P&M Landscaping;936700 said:


> Yeah, I posted a guy a few pages back. His name is Dan K, his bin is located on Sibley Rd between Allen and Dix. His salt number is 734-626-8038. The only rate I know is that he is $100 a ton applied. Call him to get his rate per yard and where you pick it up


thats just crazy....people like that are ruining the market for everyone and driving down the price of the service with the largest profit margins in our industry.....its so stupid...have a few select companys in my area who are pricing salt really low and i allmost want to slap them

our lowest account for bulk is $130.00 per ton applied.....its 4.5 acres 
our highs accounts are at $180.00 per ton....

i guess you get what you pay wesport


----------



## Matson Snow

TCLA;936808 said:


> I see being nicer was not your New Years resolution....


What???...Im always Nice......Happy New Year TCLA and everyone ...


----------



## Luther

MikeLawnSnowLLC;936881 said:


> What company is it that you guys are subbing for that you never get called out to work?


I'm really not defending them ~ I don't know how they operate, but we haven't received a plowable event in most areas yet.

We have had a few borderline event's. If they are full service sites one is obligated to salt them leaving limited clean up work that is most likely handled in house. Certainly no loader work or full pushes needed yet.

I've also been getting heat from some of my subs because we've scraped here and there and I didn't call them. I have dished off some of the clean up work to some guys but there really hasn't been much snow to plow yet.

It seems like we are the only ones in the country that hasn't had their fair share of the snow. :crying:


----------



## terrapro

silvetouch;936838 said:


> 100 a ton applied???? Anyone want to take a wild guess on another word for that. here's a hint.... It starts with an L..........
> 
> WOW!


Leprechaun?

He is probably making $0.01-0.015 per LB, why even bother.


----------



## Scenic Lawnscape

MikeLawnSnowLLC;936906 said:


> Haha funny story about them my fiancee is a manager at Jet's Pizza over on 12 and Harper and Greshams does the complex over there I have never seen such over use of salt its unbelieveable just piles of salt in the parking lot. No wonder your not getting any plow time they try to burn off 2-3 inches of snow with salt. Next time i go up there I'll snap some photos for you guys!


well I guess i better start looking for something else, because I have heard nothing but bad things about them and I thought for sure they were a great company to work for.

I guess I fell for there song and dance,"if our truck's go out,you go out"

I want to sell my truck and just buy something more practical for plowing,but I might need to just sell it to make money if this is the way they are going to play.

Anyone Need a extra sub?


----------



## newhere

I've been getting the same runaround from my guy this year also. I also fell for the same line of "if mine go out yours will go out". I havnt even seen the sites yet so today I think I'm gona take a drive down and see how big the piles are.


----------



## Matson Snow

bdlc123;936649 said:


> I'm paying 90.00 a yard. were can I get salt cheaper? DownRiver


Marks Welding...Allen Road and Pennsylvania...734-282-9393..Last time i talked to him it was around $80...


----------



## Luther

Scenic Lawnscape;936939 said:


> Anyone Need a extra sub?


What area do you run out of Scenic?


----------



## Five Star Lawn Care LLC

MikeLawnSnowLLC;936906 said:


> No wonder your not getting any plow time they try to burn off 2-3 inches of snow with salt. Next time i go up there I'll snap some photos for you guys!


sometimes its just what has to happen...it all depends on the timing.

we really havent had a full plowing where we utilized our subs yet....95% of our acreage gets salted and so far salt had taken care of just about everything except for a few nights where we had to plow at 7 and haggerty.

everyone is being forced to work leaner this year... i thing subs overall are going to be getting less work and contractors are going to be pushing there inhouse guys harder (cheaper)


----------



## Matson Snow

TCLA;936936 said:


> I'm really not defending them ~ I don't know how they operate, but we haven't received a plowable event in most areas yet.
> 
> We have had a few borderline event's. If they are full service sites one is obligated to salt them leaving limited clean up work that is most likely handled in house. Certainly no loader work or full pushes needed yet.
> 
> I've also been getting heat from some of my subs because we've scraped here and there and I didn't call them. I have dished off some of the clean up work to some guys but there really hasn't been much snow to plow yet.
> 
> It seems like we are the only ones in the country that hasn't had their fair share of the snow. :crying:


I agree 100%..Theres just no Plowable events...Im a sub and i totally understand that the company is going to send out and use there equipment on marginal events..Thats just the way it goes..


----------



## Scenic Lawnscape

TCLA;936945 said:


> What area do you run out of Scenic?


I am near lakeside mall M-59 and hayes area, but I will travel to where the work is.

I know most people are going to salt as much as they can, but I just hate to be misled, and then to top it off they only pay $57.50, when turned down a chance last year for $70 hr, but I was afraid they were not reputable, as I thought these guys were. I just want to make money just like everyone else payup


----------



## Five Star Lawn Care LLC

TCLA;936936 said:


> I'm really not defending them ~ I don't know how they operate, but we haven't received a plowable event in most areas yet.
> 
> We have had a few borderline event's. If they are full service sites one is obligated to salt them leaving limited clean up work that is most likely handled in house. Certainly no loader work or full pushes needed yet.
> 
> I've also been getting heat from some of my subs because we've scraped here and there and I didn't call them. I have dished off some of the clean up work to some guys but there really hasn't been much snow to plow yet.
> 
> It seems like we are the only ones in the country that hasn't had their fair share of the snow. :crying:


AHHH....great minds think alike....i posted mind at the same time without even reading yours.

sorry im easily ammused



Five Star Lawn Care LLC;936946 said:


> sometimes its just what has to happen...it all depends on the timing.
> 
> we really havent had a full plowing where we utilized our subs yet....95% of our acreage gets salted and so far salt had taken care of just about everything except for a few nights where we had to plow at 7 and haggerty.
> 
> everyone is being forced to work leaner this year... i thing subs overall are going to be getting less work and contractors are going to be pushing there inhouse guys harder (cheaper)


----------



## Matson Snow

The cold truth is these companys are in the business to make money....Not to run subs out when they can keep it in house...We have had some Great winters lately.Now we are not...Thats a chance we all take as subs when we sign on..The companys we sub for dont control the weather..BUT they can controll the bottom line....


----------



## eatonpaving

check this out...........


----------



## Scenic Lawnscape

the issue at hand, is they will tell you that when "we" go out you go out, and we push at a 1 1/2", but when i drive by during a daytime storm they are opening up the lots.

Just be up frt and honest,If i knew this was the case i would have looked for my own contract's.

I know it is easy for you guy's to say what you are saying,but when you are a sub you are looking to make money also Just My 2 cents


----------



## Five Star Lawn Care LLC

Scenic Lawnscape;936979 said:


> the issue at hand, is they will tell you that when "we" go out you go out, and we push at a 1 1/2", but when i drive by during a daytime storm they are opening up the lots.
> 
> Just be up frt and honest,If i knew this was the case i would have looked for my own contract's.
> 
> I know it is easy for you guy's to say what you are saying,but when you are a sub you are looking to make money also Just My 2 cents


i guess its just 2 differant sides of this issue...Do you salt for this company as well?


----------



## Scenic Lawnscape

Five Star Lawn Care LLC;936984 said:


> i guess its just 2 differant sides of this issue...Do you salt for this company as well?


No I do not, and I understand from a business point of view,I dont understand from a "being a honest person's" point of view.

I used to contract for a company a few years ago, and I got out of this for awhile, and I wish i never did. I plowed,salted for them and I was always going out even at a "lite" dusting


----------



## irlandscaper

Well, Lowes is still white as of 1:30 pm today. Im not one to openly or privately talk down anyone, but that lot looked a whole lot better last year. The liquid their using isnt working. I do the olive garden in front of the store and they share a common drive.


----------



## lawnprolawns

You know what Lowes looks great these days? Commerce Twp. That's because Superior L&L and Lawn Pro take care of it.. 

What are everyone's rough/average salt event numbers so far this year for the Northville/Novi/Plymouth/Livonia areas? I think we're at about 8-10 for most sites.


----------



## ajslands

isnt it state law that commercial bussnesse must have salt down? cuz the chijlis on trenton and eureka only does salt on request...


----------



## making a living

TLC ok buddy worry about your lot before mine


----------



## terrapro

ajslands;937017 said:


> isnt it state law that commercial bussnesse must have salt down? cuz the chijlis on trenton and eureka only does salt on request...


No!

Don't even mention it to Jenny because it will be next on her retarted agenda.


----------



## irlandscaper

making a living;937023 said:


> TLC ok buddy worry about your lot before mine[/QUOTE
> 
> Didnt mean to offend. Your from troy? PM me if youd like my number to check on the weather up here. Again, nothing personal.


----------



## Superior L & L

making a living;936851 said:


> To all who are wondering
> the lowes stores that Siding and More ( Bill Saintonge ) does are
> madison heights sterling heights rochester two in clinton twp warren chesterfield and fort gratiot
> 
> he runs both bulk and calcium depending on the event





irlandscaper;936997 said:


> Well, Lowes is still white as of 1:30 pm today. Im not one to openly or privately talk down anyone, but that lot looked a whole lot better last year. The liquid their using isnt working. I do the olive garden in front of the store and they share a common drive.


Looks like Siding and more needs to find a new liquid supplier. The lots we sprayed this morning were all wet within the hour. This snow was perfect for liquid.


----------



## making a living

we use mikes (chloride guy ) stuff works better than anyone's we drop 80 gallons a acre 

The parking lots are fine nice and wet 
drama drama


----------



## F250SD

Looks to be a boring first week of 2010.
xPress,

Please let Us know when you think the First 4+ is coming for SE MI payup


----------



## silvetouch

Matson Snow;936944 said:


> Marks Welding...Allen Road and Pennsylvania...734-282-9393..Last time i talked to him it was around $80...


Stay away from that place. he's got a homemade bucket on that bobcat and gives you 2/3 - 3/4 of a yard for that price. I debate sometimes on driving my dump truck through his building. i hate deceptive people.


----------



## Superior L & L

silvetouch;937103 said:


> Stay away from that place. he's got a homemade bucket on that bobcat and gives you 2/3 - 3/4 of a yard for that price. I debate sometimes on driving my dump truck through his building. i hate deceptive people.


I quick phone call to the state would get them over there to check his bucket


----------



## Matson Snow

silvetouch;937103 said:


> Stay away from that place. he's got a homemade bucket on that bobcat and gives you 2/3 - 3/4 of a yard for that price. I debate sometimes on driving my dump truck through his building. i hate deceptive people.


I hear you...I talk to him in the fall..He does look a little shady...


----------



## Matson Snow

Superior L & L;937139 said:


> I quick phone call to the state would get them over there to check his bucket


Do you think the state..Weights and Measures would rush right over there..:laughing::laughing::laughing:...Ya Right..


----------



## Superior L & L

Matson Snow;937158 said:


> Do you think the state..Weights and Measures would rush right over there..:laughing::laughing::laughing:...Ya Right..


Rush? No. But most the supply yards around us get a "stop in" by them yearly


----------



## firelwn82

Happy New years y'all. Hope everyone the best for 2010. ussmileyflag

LET IT SNOW LET IT SNOW LET IT SNOW


----------



## alternative

Scenic Lawnscape;936979 said:


> the issue at hand, is they will tell you that when "we" go out you go out, and we push at a 1 1/2", but when i drive by during a daytime storm they are opening up the lots.
> 
> Just be up frt and honest,If i knew this was the case i would have looked for my own contract's.
> 
> I know it is easy for you guy's to say what you are saying,but when you are a sub you are looking to make money also Just My 2 cents


cuz they lowball thier jobs.. Ive seen a couple of thier bids..what a joke! Ive heard of guys giving away the plow to nail them with salt, but this was low all the way across the board.


----------



## Scenic Lawnscape

alternative;937216 said:


> cuz they lowball thier jobs.. Ive seen a couple of thier bids..what a joke! Ive heard of guys giving away the plow to nail them with salt, but this was low all the way across the board.


I think I am just going to move to Hawaii.:crying::crying:


----------



## ajslands

Scenic Lawnscape;937228 said:


> I think I am just going to move to Hawaii.:crying::crying:


the snow dosent stick in hawaii, you gotta move to minisota or erie, or buffalo, or GR


----------



## Scenic Lawnscape

ajslands;937235 said:


> the snow dosent stick in hawaii, you gotta move to minisota or erie, or buffalo, or GR


I was being funny,I am just having one of those day's.


----------



## ajslands

oh ya? well i want snow a nice 6-8" storm


----------



## Matson Snow

Scenic Lawnscape;937237 said:


> I was being funny,I am just having one of those day's.


Hang in there Scenic....I sub for a VERY Large company..I have been out 1 Time and that was marginal.....I think he threw me a bone cause he is a Nice guy...


----------



## lawnprolawns

Matson Snow;937276 said:


> Hang in there Scenic....I sub for a VERY Large company..I have been out 1 Time and that was marginal.....I think he threw me a bone cause he is a Nice guy...


Same.. I just lied though and said it needed plowed when it really didn't. payuppayup. Just kidding! I've barely plowed any of my commercial stuff, just a few scrapes here and there to save on some salt and that's about it.


----------



## Joeslawncare

silvetouch;937103 said:


> Stay away from that place. he's got a homemade bucket on that bobcat and gives you 2/3 - 3/4 of a yard for that price. I debate sometimes on driving my dump truck through his building. i hate deceptive people.


That guy is a crook, took my mount and harness in there and he said he could do it for $275 and ended up getting a bill for over $400 by the time they were done, not to mention i had to take it back there twice cause the mount was crooked and the high beams were not working. Stay Away From That Place!!!


----------



## alternative

Scenic Lawnscape;937228 said:


> I think I am just going to move to Hawaii.:crying::crying:


hell yeah, screw the snow.. id rather be planting palm trees.


----------



## Scenic Lawnscape

alternative;937315 said:



> hell yeah, screw the snow.. id rather be planting palm trees.


or offering to "spread" oil for the hot woman:waving:


----------



## Lightningllc

Is anyone using liquidow for liquid ice melt.


----------



## newhere

Scenic, who do you plow for?


----------



## Scenic Lawnscape

newhere;937399 said:


> Scenic, who do you plow for?


Greshams

The old man, is a Nice guy and the son seems to be also but Not what i expected


----------



## newhere

Hmm can't say I have seen them around.


----------



## Scenic Lawnscape

newhere;937407 said:


> Hmm can't say I have seen them around.


last I heard they had around 3,000 accounts thru out se mich, they have 7 snow supervisor, a salting supervisor and a sidewalk supervisor, on top of the office staff


----------



## newhere

Wow! That's a lot! How many trucks do they have? What's their web site?


----------



## Scenic Lawnscape

Matson Snow;937276 said:


> Hang in there Scenic....I sub for a VERY Large company..I have been out 1 Time and that was marginal.....I think he threw me a bone cause he is a Nice guy...


I know, I am just getting bored and antsy. When you are not plowing your not making money, and since it doesnt grow on tree's LOL


----------



## ajslands

when theres no snow, its time to get lawn accounts


----------



## Scenic Lawnscape

ajslands;937474 said:


> when theres no snow, its time to get lawn accounts


I dont do lawns, just plow


----------



## bdlc123

*salt price*

Hi would you tell me where you get salt for that price? I'm paying 90.oo a yard here Downriver.


----------



## ajslands

bdlc123;937479 said:


> Hi would you tell me where you get salt for that price? I'm paying 90.oo a yard here Downriver.


according to p&m, dan ks is 100 per ton applied


----------



## terrapro

Scenic Lawnscape;937477 said:


> I dont do lawns, just plow


Just wondering but it's Scenic LAWNscape right?


----------



## ajslands

bdlc123;937479 said:


> Hi would you tell me where you get salt for that price? I'm paying 90.oo a yard here Downriver.


i just called dan k's, its 80 per yard


----------



## Sharpcut 1

newhere;937445 said:


> Wow! That's a lot! How many trucks do they have? What's their web site?


They have some of their own trucks, but A LOT of subs.

Knew someone who subbed for him almost 10 years. Sold his plow this year because after paying for fuel and truck expenses, (Dodge, $4,000 in repairs last year) walked away with less than a grand. His plow was never down at all either.

I know you "wet behind the ear plowers" are clamoring for that 8-12 inch snowstorm, but after it happens, your truck or plow breaks, trying to get job to job in rush hour traffic when all your jobs should of already been plowed, trying to collect money from the snowstorm in April, you'll realize your proffit margin was much higher in December with 8 or 9 saltings.
for you guys who just sub or don't do salt, this business is a cycle, up and down.Some years are good, some bad. They all will average out.

Real landscapers budget out their summer money for 12 months, and don't count on ANY income from snow.

Now I know I'm overgeneralizing, as some guys make all their money on snow, but if you adopt this thinking to your business model, you'll be way farther ahead in the long run. All that snow money will be BONUS money to fund capital improvements/and or equipment purchases, not money you depend on. Anyone remember winter og 97/98?? I remember spreading mulch in January, and 2 pushes for the WHOLE YEAR!!!


----------



## Scenic Lawnscape

terrapro;937488 said:


> Just wondering but it's Scenic LAWNscape right?


I started that company name over 5 years ago when I was doing lawns and landscaping.

I just plow now, so I guess I could change it to Scenic Snowscape's


----------



## Five Star Lawn Care LLC

Scenic Lawnscape;937521 said:


> I started that company name over 5 years ago when I was doing lawns and landscaping.
> 
> I just plow now, so I guess I could change it to Scenic Snowscape's


so im confused....what else do you do for $?


----------



## ajslands

Five Star Lawn Care LLC;937545 said:


> so im confused....what else do you do for $?


cough cough , works the corners, lol, Jk

IAM JK, HAPPY NEW YEAR


----------



## Scenic Lawnscape

Five Star Lawn Care LLC;937545 said:


> so im confused....what else do you do for $?


why are you confused? Is there something wrong with only plowing? I do this for extra money, but if you need to know I am on disability for a back and knee injury.

After i have my next rounds of surgeries I am hoping I can get back to full time work


----------



## ajslands

sunday night, 1-2" i cant wait, might get to plow


----------



## Jason Pallas

So, you're on disability but you're doing snow removal? I'm confused.


----------



## Milwaukee

ajslands;937581 said:


> sunday night, 1-2" i cant wait, might get to plow


It get old for me plow 1 1/2" I want 3-5" snow

If anyone have snowpile that they need dump in Trenton. PM me.


----------



## Five Star Lawn Care LLC

Scenic Lawnscape;937560 said:


> why are you confused? Is there something wrong with only plowing? I do this for extra money, but if you need to know I am on disability for a back and knee injury.
> 
> After i have my next rounds of surgeries I am hoping I can get back to full time work


i was simply wondering what you did for a living...seeing its not feasable to live off being a plowing subcontractor alone...

MAN O MAN we need it to snow so this board will calm down...i feel like im walking on eggshells with every post i make.

If i want to get my head bit off everytime i talk ill just go home and talk to my wife.....for everyone who knows my wife they know im just kidding:laughing::laughing:


----------



## Scenic Lawnscape

Jason Pallas;937589 said:


> So, you're on disability but you're doing snow removal? I'm confused.


here we go, Yes I do is it a crime NO

I need to make money just like everyone else, and plowing sure hurts like hell and I pay for it in the long run but I can make good money in a short period of time


----------



## Five Star Lawn Care LLC

Hey Jim I love the snow removal video...did someone at the company make it for you of did you pay to have it made?.....ive been thinking of getting my cuzin to make one up for us...he loves goofing around and editing video

http://www.tcla.com/snow.htm

check out the video guys its really cool....gives a small sample of what TCLA is all about.


----------



## Jason Pallas

Hey, settle down tiger. All I said is that I'm "confused". No one accused you of any crime. But as long as you popped the top of the subject, ..... how is it that you can be on a disability and still do something like snow removal?


----------



## michigancutter

Scenic Lawnscape;937431 said:


> last I heard they had around 3,000 accounts thru out se mich, they have 7 snow supervisor, a salting supervisor and a sidewalk supervisor, on top of the office staff


Just to inform you jim doesnt have 3,000 accounts more like 600, i have his master list and its not 3,000. Jims a good guy to work for but he will only call on 3-4 then 1-2 to save on money. He does lowball the plowing and charges heavy on salting. I built his salt ben on north ave and use to sub my trucks from him till i went on my own.


----------



## Scenic Lawnscape

michigancutter;937636 said:


> Just to inform you jim doesnt have 3,000 accounts more like 600, i have his master list and its not 3,000. Jims a good guy to work for but he will only call on 3-4 then 1-2 to save on money. He does lowball the plowing and charges heavy on salting. I built his salt ben on north ave and use to sub my trucks from him till i went on my own.


Sorry just going bye what I was told


----------



## terrapro

Scenic Lawnscape;937521 said:


> I started that company name over 5 years ago when I was doing lawns and landscaping.
> 
> I just plow now, so I guess I could change it to Scenic Snowscape's


Just kidding, I know your story. No hard feelings I hope.


----------



## Scenic Lawnscape

terrapro;937644 said:


> Just kidding, I know your story. No hard feelings I hope.


None at all

Just trying to survive like every one else lol


----------



## michigancutter

Scenic Lawnscape;937643 said:


> Sorry just going bye what I was told


I know but people on here like to bend the truth to much. or brag about how much or how many the do. Its stupid and doesnt inpress noone.

On amother note any snow in our future? Looks like sunday maybe a inch or two. Anyone here anything yet


----------



## Scenic Lawnscape

Jason Pallas;937632 said:


> Hey, settle down tiger. All I said is that I'm "confused". No one accused you of any crime. But as long as you popped the top of the subject, ..... how is it that you can be on a disability and still do something like snow removal?


It is considered part time work, and I am able to make so much per year with out penalty.

Trust me I am not running around screaming that i am proud of it, but you do what you have to do.

Sucks being 35 and haveing a back and knee like a 80 year old and after i plow for 8 hrs i cant move hardly, but like i said it is good money when it does snow.

FYI Tiger is a golfer, I dont play golf LOL


----------



## Scenic Lawnscape

michigancutter;937673 said:


> I know but people on here like to bend the truth to much. or brag about how much or how many the do. Its stupid and doesnt inpress noone.
> 
> On amother note any snow in our future? Looks like sunday maybe a inch or two. Anyone here anything yet


your right just goes too show dont believe what you hear.


----------



## Scenic Lawnscape

Five Star Lawn Care LLC;937627 said:


> Hey Jim I love the snow removal video...did someone at the company make it for you of did you pay to have it made?.....ive been thinking of getting my cuzin to make one up for us...he loves goofing around and editing video
> 
> http://www.tcla.com/snow.htm
> 
> check out the video guys its really cool....gives a small sample of what TCLA is all about.


great video I agree, and boy do they plow fast LOL They even bring in the army LOL.That camo loader is what i was refering too


----------



## ajslands

michigancutter;937673 said:


> I know but people on here like to bend the truth to much. or brag about how much or how many the do. Its stupid and doesnt inpress noone.
> 
> On amother note any snow in our future? Looks like sunday maybe a inch or two. Anyone here anything yet


iam thinking that, great minds think alike


----------



## Jason Pallas

Scenic Lawnscape;937684 said:


> It is considered part time work, and I am able to make so much per year with out penalty.
> 
> Trust me I am not running around screaming that i am proud of it, but you do what you have to do.
> 
> Sucks being 35 and haveing a back and knee like a 80 year old and after i plow for 8 hrs i cant move hardly, but like i said it is good money when it does snow.
> 
> FYI Tiger is a golfer, I dont play golf LOL


Ok - gotcha. I feel for you. I've got torn rotators in both shoulders - so I know a little of what you're going through. I wasn't tryin' to stir any sh#t or get into your shorts over anything. I was just confused. No harm intended.


----------



## Scenic Lawnscape

Jason Pallas;937720 said:


> Ok - gotcha. I feel for you. I've got torn rotators in both shoulders - so I know a little of what you're going through. I wasn't tryin' to stir any sh#t or get into your shorts over anything. I was just confused. No harm intended.


no problem. I just get touchy sometimes because I am all jacked up and limited to what i can do, and some people (not you) will judge me because of it. I am just trying to providefor the wife and kids while i can.

Time to go do a snow dance


----------



## terrapro

Scenic Lawnscape;937724 said:


> no problem. I just get touchy sometimes because I am all jacked up and limited to what i can do, and some people (not you) will judge me because of it. I am just trying to providefor the wife and kids while i can.
> 
> Time to go do a snow dance


Just do it slow...don't want to throw out a hip or nothing old man! 

SOOOOO just kiddin!


----------



## Scenic Lawnscape

terrapro;937734 said:


> Just do it slow...don't want to throw out a hip or nothing old man!
> 
> SOOOOO just kiddin!


 now that is funny I don't care who you are :laughing::laughing:


----------



## brookline

Wow, this place has been busy today! I hope everyone had a nice safe New Years.. BTW how is that Dan K on getting salt? I drive past there everyday but i have never seen anyone loading there on Sibley. Do you have to get an appointment or is that house his office?


----------



## M&S Property

I just want to know how it went for Chase Creek...hopefully no news is good news, unless I missed it.


----------



## brandonslc

If anyone is intrested, I can get them salt for $80/ton min 3 tons


----------



## M&S Property

brandonslc;938068 said:


> if anyone is intrested, i can get them salt for $80/ton min 3 tons


sign me up...if you will spread it too!


----------



## brandonslc

sign me up... 
pm me


----------



## axl

you can get salt for 79/ton angelos or 76/ton @clippers
unless price has gone up


----------



## P&M Landscaping

brookline;938027 said:


> Wow, this place has been busy today! I hope everyone had a nice safe New Years.. BTW how is that Dan K on getting salt? I drive past there everyday but i have never seen anyone loading there on Sibley. Do you have to get an appointment or is that house his office?


Last time I checked, he was planning on having someone always there. I know his son (my buddy) was always running the machine there. I guess your best bet is give that number a call to see whats up exactly.


----------



## MikeLawnSnowLLC

To: Independent Services,
Next time you decide to salt walmart at 12 and gratiot at 3:00 pm when the pavement is dry please wait until I drive by until you decide to spread your salt out. I don't appreciate getting my car slammed with rock salt and im sure I speak on behave of the other owners of the cars in the parking lot. I called the number on the side of your truck and I have never spoken to such a rude arrogant piece of **** in my life. I understand your probably losing your ass on that contract so you find it neccesary to salt whenever possible but I just wanted it to be known if your on this site your a hack!!


----------



## ChaseCreekSnow

M&S Property;938063 said:


> I just want to know how it went for Chase Creek...hopefully no news is good news, unless I missed it.


SHE SAID YESSSSS!!!!!!! xysport

Its been a crazy 24 hours...

A lot on my mind, family stuff to do, now wedding stuff to plan on top of not having a whole lot of work puts me in a state of mind I have never been in before. I am very happy, anxious, nervous and everything at once. I could use a good snow fall to put my mind at ease...

Everyone on here seems to be on edge.... relax guys. Its michigan, it will snow. I know the forecast is disappointing, but it will happen. Im glad I at least have salt this year to take up the no plowing slack.

Stay positive folks. Just try and keep it together!


----------



## M&S Property

ChaseCreekSnow;938184 said:


> SHE SAID YESSSSS!!!!!!! xysport
> 
> Its been a crazy 24 hours...
> 
> A lot on my mind, family stuff to do, now wedding stuff to plan on top of not having a whole lot of work puts me in a state of mind I have never been in before. I am very happy, anxious, nervous and everything at once. I could use a good snow fall to put my mind at ease...
> !


Congratulations....Just tell her to plan everything with the mothers and to tell you when to show up. It has worked for me, I have not had to make a decision and am getting married in 9 weeks.


----------



## ChaseCreekSnow

M&S Property;938190 said:


> Congratulations....Just tell her to plan everything with the mothers and to tell you when to show up. It has worked for me, I have not had to make a decision and am getting married in 9 weeks.


I wish it was that simple for me...Im sure that it wont be..im pretty sure we want to get married by next fall/winter.

Congrats Btw. 

Who's next?

Mike, I'm looking your way?!?!

Enough of this wedding stuff, hit me up on The Face Bk.

Back to exciting snow stuff.....


----------



## michigancutter

MikeLawnSnowLLC;938087 said:


> To: Independent Services,
> Next time you decide to salt walmart at 12 and gratiot at 3:00 pm when the pavement is dry please wait until I drive by until you decide to spread your salt out. I don't appreciate getting my car slammed with rock salt and im sure I speak on behave of the other owners of the cars in the parking lot. I called the number on the side of your truck and I have never spoken to such a rude arrogant piece of **** in my life. I understand your probably losing your ass on that contract so you find it neccesary to salt whenever possible but I just wanted it to be known if your on this site your a hack!!


Can i ask what company it was?????? Im Dying to know i seen the same thing how white it was but didnt hit my car. tell me who. please


----------



## ajslands

this is probaly not the place to post it, but i always enjoy going on craigslist and seing how cheap people do snow removal for, the cheapest ive ever seen is 5 $, now the cheapest i see is 12$ , i dont drop my plow for less than 30 with 2 exceptions, my house which is free, and the 80 yr old man who has done everything for me across the street from me. which is a 15$ 2 car long driveway


----------



## Luther

Five Star Lawn Care LLC;937627 said:


> Hey Jim I love the snow removal video...did someone at the company make it for you of did you pay to have it made?


Thanks.....

We had a pro do it for trade.


----------



## Lightningllc

Jim, How has sitestuff worked for you and troy. They call me wanting to have me join, There kinda high priced do they pan out???


----------



## alternative

I joined Sitestuff a couple years ago and it didnt get me any work.


----------



## Luther

I'm missing something.......I don't know what Sitestuff is.


----------



## procut

michigancutter;938218 said:


> Can i ask what company it was?????? Im Dying to know i seen the same thing how white it was but didnt hit my car. tell me who. please


He says in the beginning of the post.


----------



## Lightningllc

TCLA;938334 said:


> I'm missing something.......I don't know what Sitestuff is.


Read your website under affilations


----------



## Luther

Ah, yes.

........we don't do much with it.


----------



## Lightningllc

TCLA;938453 said:


> Ah, yes.
> 
> ........we don't do much with it.


So are we getting snow soon.


----------



## eatonpaving

7 action news said 1 to 2 inches sunday into monday....lets hope so..........


----------



## 2FAST4U

Well just got back from a sweet a$$ snowmobile trip to Grand Marais, and a great New Years Eve party at Kewadin Casino in the Soo with good friends and family!!! Well now that the holidays are done time to start building my shed for the mowers all that fun stuff. Headed over to Novi for the bike show this afternoon if any one else is going look for the guys in the Watson's Landscaping Hoodies/Jackets


----------



## ajslands

looks like next monday were getting our 8-11" i hope so,


----------



## cgrappler135

ajslands;938718 said:


> looks like next monday were getting our 8-11" i hope so,


WHAT????? I thought that i heard "no big storms in the for seeable future"? I never wish for that much snow! Thats when things start breaking and getting beat up. I'll take 1-3" all year long! Thats where the money is.


----------



## Milwaukee

ajslands;938718 said:


> looks like next monday were getting our 8-11" i hope so,


If it true.

That mean I be plow more than I do. 1 Storage we just plow half until it over 5" then another 2 hours plow there.

Should get video of me plow snow.


----------



## Allor Outdoor

ajslands;938718 said:


> looks like next monday were getting our 8-11" i hope so,


I sure hope your talking about your boyfriend, and not snow....


----------



## asps4u

ajslands;938718 said:


> looks like next monday were getting our 8-11" i hope so,


Where are you getting the info to support this?


----------



## Milwaukee

asps4u;938752 said:


> Where are you getting the info to support this?


I check Accu and Noaa it didn't say how much snow but it say 50-60% chance.


----------



## Joeslawncare

asps4u;938752 said:


> Where are you getting the info to support this?


He is Getting That info from the Farmers Almanac, It says we are suppose to receive large amounts of snow 11th-12th of Jan. :laughing::laughing:


----------



## 24v6spd

cgrappler135;938725 said:


> WHAT????? I thought that i heard "no big storms in the for seeable future"? I never wish for that much snow! Thats when things start breaking and getting beat up. I'll take 1-3" all year long! Thats where the money is.


I couldn't agree more.


----------



## alternative

Allor Outdoor;938746 said:


> I sure hope your talking about your boyfriend, and not snow....


:laughing:


----------



## brookline

All i have seen is 1-2" with a possibility of up to 3 for Sunday night into Monday on channel 7. Nothing about 8"-12"


----------



## firelwn82

ajslands;938718 said:


> looks like next monday were getting our 8-11" i hope so,


What are you smokin??? Not tryin to be mean but seriously stop smikin that crrap..... lmao


----------



## procut

ajslands;938718 said:


> looks like next monday were getting our 8-11" i hope so,


This is certainly news to me...


----------



## terrapro

Allor Outdoor;938746 said:


> I sure hope your talking about your boyfriend, and not snow....


:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## axl

> Originally Posted by Allor Outdoor View Post
> I sure hope your talking about your boyfriend, and not snow....


:laughing::salute: that is HI-LARRY-US!!!!


----------



## ajslands

no i was talking about snow.


----------



## Milwaukee

ajslands;939004 said:


> no i was talking about snow.


OH that bad. 8-11" would be huge trouble for me. I never plow that much plus average plow is 5 hours at 2" so that would be like 10-15 hours to plow that and use 2-3 tanks of gas.

4-8" would be enough for me.


----------



## F250SD

Well its been crazy on here, And nope on that 8"+! If that would happen it would be great, but too bad.


----------



## MikeLawnSnowLLC

Independent Services dont know where they are out of.


michigancutter;938218 said:


> Can i ask what company it was?????? Im Dying to know i seen the same thing how white it was but didnt hit my car. tell me who. please


----------



## cuttingedge13

MikeLawnSnowLLC;938087 said:


> To: Independent Services,
> Next time you decide to salt walmart at 12 and gratiot at 3:00 pm when the pavement is dry.....QUOTE]
> 
> Like you've never bounced a little rock salt off some bumpers. That's how you know your getting good coverage between the cars. At least Wal-mart is taking salt!:laughing:


----------



## F250SD

I'll Be going out at 1pm on monday for a little PUSHING looks good for 1.8 to 2" xysport
In Oakland county anyway


----------



## Metro Lawn

Cold one out there today.


----------



## Sharpcut 1

F250SD;939105 said:


> I'll Be going out at 1pm on monday for a little PUSHING looks good for 1.8 to 2" xysport
> In Oakland county anyway


Wow, you know almost 48 hours in advance of when you're going out to plow???

You don't need to plow. Guys on here would pay really well if you could tell them when they are going to be plowing!!:


----------



## Metro Lawn

Sharpcut 1;939199 said:


> Wow, you know almost 48 hours in advance of when you're going out to plow???
> 
> You don't need to plow. Guys on here would pay really well if you could tell them when they are going to be plowing!!:


You are soooo right about that Johnny...


----------



## Leisure Time LC

Metro Lawn;939207 said:


> You are soooo right about that Johnny...


Did you get a enclosure for it yet?


----------



## michigancutter

Metro Lawn;939195 said:


> Cold one out there today.


Nice toy John, Is that the one you were going to trade for?
Looks good. now i know who to call if i need a skidsteer.lol


----------



## procut

Since there has been little snow to speak of, the CL jokers are now advertising lawn service. One even had "light bulb replacement" under his list of services. Not sure if he was serious or not?


----------



## Leisure Time LC

procut;939304 said:


> Since there has been little snow to speak of, the CL jokers are now advertising lawn service. One even had "light bulb replacement" under his list of services. Not sure if he was serious or not?


I have had a few calls for lawn estimates already, and got them already signed for 2010 season


----------



## Metro Lawn

Leisure Time LC;939292 said:


> Did you get a enclosure for it yet?


should be here Tuesday.


----------



## Scenic Lawnscape

Metro Lawn;939329 said:


> should be here Tuesday.


John

I will need to rent that from you for a weekend this spring, I need to re-grade my yard and re-sod it


----------



## Metro Lawn

michigancutter;939298 said:


> Nice toy John, Is that the one you were going to trade for?
> Looks good. now i know who to call if i need a skidsteer.lol


No, I was trying to trade my quad for a bigger trailer.


----------



## brookline

procut;939304 said:


> Since there has been little snow to speak of, the CL jokers are now advertising lawn service. One even had "light bulb replacement" under his list of services. Not sure if he was serious or not?


I have actually replaced quite a few light bulbs for seniors who could not get on a ladder. I dont think i will be advertising it anytime soon though...:laughing:


----------



## Jason Pallas

Hey Metro - how much/what'd trade for that skid? Where'd you get it from - looks like my neighborhood/farmland lol? I was just working on my buddy's New Holland today (firggin COLD!)..... dropped a new engine in it.


----------



## Metro Lawn

Jason Pallas;939360 said:


> Hey Metro - how much/what'd trade for that skid? Where'd you get it from - looks like my neighborhood/farmland lol? I was just working on my buddy's New Holland today (firggin COLD!)..... dropped a new engine in it.


Jason,
5k with the trailer and forks. Got it from Palms and Gratiot area


----------



## michigancutter

Metro Lawn;939395 said:


> Jason,
> 5k with the trailer and forks. Got it from Palms and Gratiot area


Damn it right by me and i missed it. good deal for 5k. should be a nice addition to your fleet.

Heard a inch on sunday night into monday then another inch by friday. anyone here anything different.

Anyone start on taxes yet!! hate this time a year it takes most of my profits. 
heard they are giving less for milage this tax year. Had over $10,000 in fuel usage this season thats the most i have ever had. crazy ****


----------



## terrapro

michigancutter;939419 said:


> Anyone start on taxes yet!! hate this time a year it takes most of my *profits*.
> heard they are giving less for milage this tax year. Had over $10,000 in fuel usage this season thats the most i have ever had. crazy ****


Profits! WTH are those?

They are giving less for mileage this year because of the cash for clunkers, we had to pay for it some how.


----------



## Lightningllc

Did anyone get there new unemployment rates I'm at 10.3 % how are we supposed to make money paying 10% to unemployment, 6.4% work comp and payroll tax and payroll company and gas and repairs and equipment costs and etc.etc salt and plows and mowers and blades and trailer and trucks and shop and telphone and computer and internet and wife and morgage.


I F**K*N QUIT LET THE GOVERMENT RUN MY BUSINESS 


I'M ASKING FOR A BAILOUT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1:laughing:


----------



## Lightningllc

Oh and did i say make profits to grow my business and put my kids though college.


Guys we need a raise to cover all the cost's to be a company and inc or llc company.


Everyone stop lowballing lets get more money for 2010!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TheXpress2002

Sharpcut 1;939199 said:


> Wow, you know almost 48 hours in advance of when you're going out to plow???
> 
> You don't need to plow. Guys on here would pay really well if you could tell them when they are going to be plowing!!:


Let me know when this happens. I haven't seen a cent in 2 years I have been here or even a beer for that matter. (I do it as a hobby I am just kidding) On any note.

That must be some good **** someone is smoking of 8"-12" for Monday into Tuesday. We might see and inch from Monday at midnight to Monday at 8am then another inch from 8am to noon. Then Tuesday night we may get brushed from an east coast storm and see another inch or two out of that one. Then we need to look at the Wednesday night through Thursday timeframe with a disturbance making its way across the country with the best widespread chance of plowable snow this season so far. Right now it shows around a 3-4 inch snowfall.

Now that you have read this post please send checks to the address below.


----------



## P&M Landscaping

TheXpress2002;939666 said:


> Let me know when this happens. I haven't seen a cent in 2 years I have been here or even a beer for that matter. (I do it as a hobby I am just kidding) On any note.
> 
> That must be some good **** someone is smoking of 8"-12" for Monday into Tuesday. We might see and inch from Monday at midnight to Monday at 8am then another inch from 8am to noon. Then Tuesday night we may get brushed from an east coast storm and see another inch or two out of that one. Then we need to look at the Wednesday night through Thursday timeframe with a disturbance making its way across the country with the best widespread chance of plowable snow this season so far. Right now it shows around a 3-4 inch snowfall.
> 
> Now that you have read this post please send checks to the address below.


Checks written to cash? haha, thanks for the update!


----------



## Jason Pallas

Hey guys - when you're doing your taxes, DON'T forget to file for the off-road fuel tax credit/rebate. This is for all the taxes that you pay for the gas that goes into your equipment (not for road use). This adds up real quick and is definitely worth it.


----------



## 2FAST4U

It's way to cold out there!!! Talked to the guys up north and it never got above 0* today...


----------



## bigjeeping

Jason Pallas;939774 said:


> Hey guys - when you're doing your taxes, DON'T forget to file for the off-road fuel tax credit/rebate. This is for all the taxes that you pay for the gas that goes into your equipment (not for road use). This adds up real quick and is definitely worth it.


Interesting.. my account has never mentioned this to me. State and Fed forms???


----------



## michigancutter

Jason Pallas;939774 said:


> Hey guys - when you're doing your taxes, DON'T forget to file for the off-road fuel tax credit/rebate. This is for all the taxes that you pay for the gas that goes into your equipment (not for road use). This adds up real quick and is definitely worth it.


Thanks jason, any tax credits or rebates are good right now. Im tripping with taxes this year. have to take a loan just to pay for taxes this year. at least i can yake a loss for losing a truck and trailer this year. thats 60,000 minus 59,000 for depreceation and 1,000 off taxes.lol


----------



## MikeLawnSnowLLC

We bought a new truck this year so hopefully I will either be getting some money back or having to pay very little I've been having to pay every year for a while now. I think my accountant is a ****** though and plan on switching to someone else anybody got a good reference?


----------



## asps4u

MikeLawnSnowLLC;940015 said:


> We bought a new truck this year so hopefully I will either be getting some money back or having to pay very little I've been having to pay every year for a while now. I think my accountant is a ****** though and plan on switching to someone else anybody got a good reference?


I've got a good one. I can't say he's cheap, but like anything else, you get what you pay for! He's based out of southfield, PM me for info if you'd like.


----------



## lawnprolawns

MikeLawnSnowLLC;940015 said:


> We bought a new truck this year so hopefully I will either be getting some money back or having to pay very little I've been having to pay every year for a while now. I think my accountant is a ****** though and plan on switching to someone else anybody got a good reference?


Unless you want your truck to be worth nothing this year, I think you have to just use depreciation, so it will be a few thousand dollar vehicle expense, rather than a 20K write-off. I doubt you'd be able to not pay anything just because you bought a truck. I'm no expert though.. Sean does all that stuff.


----------



## alternative

lawnprolawns;940090 said:


> Unless you want your truck to be worth nothing this year, I think you have to just use depreciation, so it will be a few thousand dollar vehicle expense, rather than a 20K write-off. I doubt you'd be able to not pay anything just because you bought a truck. I'm no expert though.. Sean does all that stuff.


Sec 179 ( "first years depreciation") allows you to write off 100% up to $125000. of equipment used for buisiness in the tax year as long as its purchased by Dec 31st.

AND yes, the tax fuel credit... THANK YOU again Jason- you found a good one there.. my cpa didnt know about it either, and he looked into it a couple years ago, and got about $500 back from the state last year and 400 or so the year before. Note- It only covers the fuel you use off road, so have seperate accounts for trucks and equipment to make it easier to calculate.


----------



## alternative

MikeLawnSnowLLC;940015 said:


> We bought a new truck this year so hopefully I will either be getting some money back or having to pay very little I've been having to pay every year for a while now. I think my accountant is a ****** though and plan on switching to someone else anybody got a good reference?


Hey mike, I have one and hes right on harper in SCS. I;ll get you his #


----------



## WMHLC

If you get a pacific pride or fuel management card you can have it program to have all the taxes removed when you purchase the fuel. That way you don't have to worry about the man giving you a refund. Saves I think in the range of 15-25 cents a gallon, not sure I will look at it when I get my next bill.


----------



## F250SD

TheXpress2002;939666 said:


> Let me know when this happens. I haven't seen a cent in 2 years I have been here or even a beer for that matter. (I do it as a hobby I am just kidding) On any note.
> 
> That must be some good **** someone is smoking of 8"-12" for Monday into Tuesday. We might see and inch from Monday at midnight to Monday at 8am then another inch from 8am to noon.
> 
> Now that you have read this post please send checks to the address below.


:laughing: Thanks for the update :yow!:


----------



## bigjeeping

alternative;940123 said:


> Sec 179 ( "first years depreciation") allows you to write off 100% up to $125000. of equipment used for buisiness in the tax year as long as its purchased by Dec 31st.
> .


A good friend of mine has been going through an audit for the past TWO YEARS because his accountant depreciated a brand new truck in 1 year instead of 5. Just a warning to anyone thinking of not depreciating a large piece of equipment. My accountant will 179 lawn mowers, plows, and any smaller equipment. But items that have apparent long-life such as trucks, loaders, etc are all straight-line-5 year.

Also business use of your home can raise red-flags if your percentage is too high. Not to mention when you sell your house you will be taxed 25% on the depreciated sum. I just don't bother with this deduction.

Obviously I am no accountant or tax lawyer, so please speak with a professional if you have questions!!


----------



## 24v6spd

According to the American Recovery and Reinvestment act of 2009, you can fully expense truck purchases of up to $250,000 and claim 50% depreciation in the first year as long as the vehicle was placed in service in 2009. This is from some literature I recieved from Dodge so consult your accountant. Thanks to Jason for bringing up the gas tax issue, I will be bringing that up with my accountant.


----------



## alternative

agree on the home office deduct.. its not worth it at all. better off itemizing


----------



## Lightningllc

I know a guy that had his business taxs done at h&r block and he's still paying his $22000 back that they screwed up, they wrote sec 179 for 5 trucks 2 skidsteers cat 936 and a peterbuilt dump.

Get a refered cpa from a landscaper.


----------



## newhere

I just pay less at the pump when I'm getting offroad fuel. I fill out the little slip and that's all. Then I spent every dime I make on new equipment,repairs and tools and I'm all set. I would rather make the company grow then have 100g's profit and pay crazy amounts of taxes.


----------



## 2FAST4U

Ah yes tax time is here!!! We need it all to snow so we can get uncle sam off our minds


----------



## Joeslawncare

This Looks like a tax thread to me... :laughing:We need some snow baaaaddddd....


----------



## ajslands

quit b****** its gonna snow tonight and tommorow, weve already been out like 8 times.


----------



## F250SD

ajslands;940695 said:


> quit b****** its gonna snow tonight and tommorow, weve already been out like 8 times.


:laughing: I believe you have been BIT**ing as well:laughing:


----------



## dmarman

ajslands;940695 said:


> quit b****** its gonna snow tonight and tommorow, weve already been out like 8 times.


Don't you have school tomorrow anyway?


----------



## F250SD

dmarman;940716 said:


> Don't you have school tomorrow anyway?


:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## P&M Landscaping

ajslands;940695 said:


> quit b****** its gonna snow tonight and tommorow, weve already been out like 8 times.


Yeah, no kidding not all of us go out an plow at 1/4"


----------



## Leisure Time LC

ajslands;940695 said:


> quit b****** its gonna snow tonight and tommorow, weve already been out like 8 times.


Back to the books tomorrow


----------



## P&M Landscaping

Leisure Time LC;940749 said:


> Back to the books tomorrow


:laughing::laughing::laughing:

With all of us being so bored, we should meet up somewhere for lunch or dinner, preferrably after school for us young guy:waving:. Whats everyone think?


----------



## Milwaukee

P&M Landscaping;940776 said:


> :laughing::laughing::laughing:
> 
> With all of us being so bored, we should meet up somewhere for lunch or dinner, preferrably after school for us young guy:waving:. Whats everyone think?


Great idea

What about meet at West Ca-Fe on Jefferson / West rd. Strange it block ca-fe if you delete - it show ****


----------



## F250SD

So i could salt my ressi's i think around 7-8am or wait and scrape and salt around 1pm(if we get what NOAA saying)? humm what to do...payup


----------



## F250SD

weird **** caf.e


----------



## Matson Snow

ajslands;940695 said:


> quit b****** its gonna snow tonight and tommorow, weve already been out like 8 times.


Ya..Back to School Kid...THANK GOD!!!!!...Been out 8 Times..Ya Right..What Making laps around Grosse Ile...Have FUN in Home room....:salute::laughing::laughing:


----------



## ajslands

P&M Landscaping;940776 said:


> :laughing::laughing::laughing:
> 
> With all of us being so bored, we should meet up somewhere for lunch or dinner, preferrably after school for us young guy:waving:. Whats everyone think?


start salting then you wont be board, does any one know how much those rubber cutting edges cost?


----------



## CSC Contracting

I don't see anything on radar that is going to give us any snow tonight?


----------



## michigancutter

Radar doesnt look good. Looks like the west side or oakland west is getting most of the snow showers. detroit south loooks good for snow too. no macomb or southern st. clair


----------



## Jason Pallas

Holy crap is it cold out there!!! I just got in - spent the whole day trying to keep water going to my horses. That was really FUN. It was exactly the thing I wanted to do - play with wa-wa in -15 wind chills!


----------



## Superior L & L

WOW, what a waste of space this site has been over the last few days! Seems like there are more and more "kids" ranting about nothing!!! 

On a snow related topic, My news station just showed the west side of the station with 7-15" of snow fall over the last couple of days


----------



## F250SD

Superior L & L;941285 said:


> WOW, what a waste of space this site has been over the last few days! Seems like there are more and more "kids" ranting about nothing!!!
> 
> On a snow related topic, My news station just showed the west side of the station with 7-15" of snow fall over the last couple of days


So awesome for the west side of the state... What a waste of space on the South Eastern Michigan thread....:salute:

EDIT: I completely over looked your post's meaning... The west side of the news station got the snow?!?! OK, thats a networking topic


----------



## Lightningllc

WOW, We need a foot of snow!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:realmad::realmad::realmad::realmad:


----------



## lawnprolawns

Scenic Lawnscape;941234 said:


> Hey John
> 
> If you ever run out of salt, look near the ford field exit where the players buses park.
> 
> There was piles of it on the brick pavers,i am talking inch deep piles


Scenic, that is 100% unnecessary... unless Metro is not doing Ford Field anymore and this is a joke. But if you're calling him out on the way he salts...


----------



## michigancutter

I think john uses all liquid on his properties.


----------



## lawnprolawns

Um. Do you need some ice for that burn?

Maybe we should start a useful conversation like say.. Ford vs. Chevy, or Obama and his ruining of America, or.. 

just kidding.


----------



## michigancutter

Another note check this dummy plowing through a 5 foot pile of snow at 45.


----------



## michigancutter

lawnprolawns;941504 said:


> ............edited


Sorry thought somthing else

Check out this awsome plowing machine. hell of a back blade


----------



## lawnprolawns

Ha.. look at this around 2:45. Who gets out of their sliding car to avoid a 5 mph crash just so the car behind them can almost kill them? Think people, think.


----------



## 09dieselguy

wheres the weather for the day? a old farmer said 2 inchs tonight, i look at the weather and it says 30% chance with little to no accumulation. but farmers havent lead me wrong to much before.......


whats the pro have to say about tonight and tommarow?


----------



## ajslands

about an inch tonight and inch tommorow


----------



## Metro Lawn

michigancutter;941467 said:


> I think john uses all liquid on his properties.


I do use liquid. If there is salt, it is from the maintenance staff or security. That area was bone dry this morning. Maybe it was frozen tears from the Lion's fans... rofl


----------



## Metro Lawn

This was the missed deal of the year. I found this ad on Craigslist today.

lawn and snow equipment for sale (cars/trucks)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Date: 2010-01-03, 3:50PM EST
Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Mutiple pieces of equipment ford w/v-blade and western 3yrd. spreader Western 7.5 ft. ultramount plow, 5yard dual cylinder dump trailer BMF 2004 and a full lawn trailer with all equipment needed to run a crew trailer included. TOTAL PACKAGE PRICE EVERYTHING $4000.00 TAKES IT ALL CONTACT RAY @ 586-557-XXXX

Thinking it was a joke or a misprint, I called to verify the ad. I was told it was correct. I was in my truck before the phone hit the floor. I drive 20 miles to find a guy knocking at the door as I pull in. Wouldn't you know it, he hands the guy money as I am walking up to the house. I even offered him $1000 more on the spot to sell me this stuff, but he said the other guy was there 1st. Dang... this is what it was:

1992 F350 Stake truck, club cab, with 2 y/o western V plow and ice breaker v box, both in great shape. 7.5 western ultramount with everything for GM truck, 14,000 gvw 6x12 dump trailer with high sides and tarp kit in great shape, single axle open lawn trailer with 60" Exmark Laser Z, 52" Scag w/b, and like 4 trimmers, 2 edgers, and 2 backpacks.

I find some good deals, but this was one for the record books. Wish I had found it 5 minutes sooner......:crying:


----------



## P&M Landscaping

Metro Lawn;941630 said:


> This was the missed deal of the year. I found this ad on Craigslist today.
> 
> lawn and snow equipment for sale (cars/trucks)
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Date: 2010-01-03, 3:50PM EST
> Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Mutiple pieces of equipment ford w/v-blade and western 3yrd. spreader Western 7.5 ft. ultramount plow, 5yard dual cylinder dump trailer BMF 2004 and a full lawn trailer with all equipment needed to run a crew trailer included. TOTAL PACKAGE PRICE EVERYTHING $4000.00 TAKES IT ALL CONTACT RAY @ 586-557-XXXX
> 
> Thinking it was a joke or a misprint, I called to verify the ad. I was told it was correct. I was in my truck before the phone hit the floor. I drive 20 miles to find a guy knocking at the door as I pull in. Wouldn't you know it, he hands the guy money as I am walking up to the house. I even offered him $1000 more on the spot to sell me this stuff, but he said the other guy was there 1st. Dang... this is what it was:
> 
> 1992 F350 Stake truck, club cab, with 2 y/o western V plow and ice breaker v box, both in great shape. 7.5 western ultramount with everything for GM truck, 14,000 gvw 6x12 dump trailer with high sides and tarp kit in great shape, single axle open lawn trailer with 60" Exmark Laser Z, 52" Scag w/b, and like 4 trimmers, 2 edgers, and 2 backpacks.
> 
> I find some good deals, but this was one for the record books. Wish I had found it 5 minutes sooner......:crying:


HOLY SMOKES, that was a killer deal, I even had to re read it.. It almost makes you wonder what the story is behind it


----------



## F250SD

Wow wish i would have been 5 mins before YOU!!!


----------



## Metro Lawn

P&M Landscaping;941644 said:


> HOLY SMOKES, that was a killer deal, I even had to re read it.. It almost makes you wonder what the story is behind it


He told me something about getting hurt and having surguries and he could no longer do the work. I called a few people and they said they have seen that equipment there at the guys house for the past couple of seasons, so i am guessing it was not stolen ect. All I know is I would have rather driven out there to find a pile of crap than to be beaten out on this deal. It really sucked.


----------



## F250SD

09dieselguy;941533 said:


> wheres the weather for the day? a old farmer said 2 inchs tonight, i look at the weather and it says 30% chance with little to no accumulation. but farmers havent lead me wrong to much before.......
> 
> whats the pro have to say about tonight and tommarow?


What i am about to do is  upon, SO I APPLOGIZE, but he ^^^ asked

NOAA has it as

*Overnight:* Snow showers. Low around 15. Northwest wind between 14 and 16 mph, with gusts as high as 22 mph. Chance of precipitation is 90%. Total nighttime snow accumulation of around an inch possible. 
*
Monday:* Snow likely, mainly before noon. Cloudy, with a high near 24. North northwest wind between 10 and 13 mph, with gusts as high as 20 mph. Chance of precipitation is 70%. New snow accumulation of around an inch possible.

*Wheres Xpress*


----------



## P&M Landscaping

All of the equipment was in good shape? I can't believe dump trailer, thats almost worth it alone, plus mower and hand helds plows salters trucks. GOD makes me cringe thinking about it!!


----------



## Metro Lawn

P&M Landscaping;941663 said:


> All of the equipment was in good shape? I can't believe dump trailer, thats almost worth it alone, plus mower and hand helds plows salters trucks. GOD makes me cringe thinking about it!!


That dump trailer was worth every penny of $5000. That is why I offered an extra $1000 without even looking at the rest of the stuff or seeing if it even ran ect. I could have parted that stuff for at least $15k. I would have kept the plows and the dump trailer and sold the rest and still have made money off of it.


----------



## P&M Landscaping

Bummer dude, wasn't meant to be... Lets hope we can go out and make some money tonight payup


----------



## F250SD

Anyone see Snow falling? Radar shows snow but NO snow here


----------



## M&S Property

I just don't understand why somebody would sell equipment for that cheap. It seems to me like there has to be some other story that goes along with that package. Usually things that are too good to be true are not true!


----------



## Metro Lawn

M&S Property;941685 said:


> I just don't understand why somebody would sell equipment for that cheap. It seems to me like there has to be some other story that goes along with that package. Usually things that are too good to be true are not true!


I think you are right, but I never found out. He was pretty determined to have everything gone tonight. Maybe the city wanted out of his front yard. He was in a nice area.


----------



## ajslands

ya but just flurries, if any one watched the news, who goes out hunting in sub zero temps, and in a 14' alluminuim boat, and gets stuck, then they have to call the fire dept to be rescued. i cant wait to hear who it was tommorow at school, btw whats even in season,


----------



## Metro Lawn

no snow here


----------



## M&S Property

ajslands;941697 said:


> ya its falling an inch per hour


Oh good, maybe it will pick up a bit and we can get the 8" you predicted...


----------



## ajslands

M&S Property;941709 said:


> Oh good, maybe it will pick up a bit and we can get the 8" you predicted...


i said that 8" is coming the 8-11 of jan, not the 1-4th :laughing:


----------



## M&S Property

ajslands;941713 said:


> i said that 8" is coming the 8-11 of jan, not the 1-4th :laughing:


Well when on a saturday somebody says "looks like next monday were getting our 8-11" i hope so" I take that as the next monday not two mondays....but oh well what do I know


----------



## silvetouch

ajslands;941697 said:


> ya its falling an inch per hour ,


i'm not far from grosse ile and i don't see any snow falling, other than a few flurries


----------



## ajslands

i wonder if there will be accumulation friday


----------



## Joeslawncare

ajslands;941697 said:


> ya but just flurries, if any one watched the news, who goes out hunting in sub zero temps, and in a 14' alluminuim boat, and gets stuck, then they have to call the fire dept to be rescued. i cant wait to hear who it was tommorow at school, btw whats even in season,


Lol it was weston, jarret and easton.:laughing::laughing:


----------



## asps4u

Had snow falling pretty good here for a bit, got a light, dusting down now its just flurries falling.


----------



## ajslands

i think we'll get an inch tonite and salt in the morn, i was kidding bout the inch per hour to btw, unless you live in buffalo?


----------



## Jason Pallas

Metro Lawn;941669 said:


> That dump trailer was worth every penny of $5000. That is why I offered an extra $1000 without even looking at the rest of the stuff or seeing if it even ran ect. I could have parted that stuff for at least $15k. I would have kept the plows and the dump trailer and sold the rest and still have made money off of it.


That guy's gotta be an idiot! If I had someone come up and offer me 1k more than the guy I was talking to, I'd take it / ask the guy if he wanted to match or better it. Money talks....

I know that's gotta hurt missin that one! Woulda been some good equipment and some good profit = turning the rest of the stuff. Craig's can be funny like that.


----------



## lawnprolawns

Who all is on FB? I'm now friends with Superior and Chase Creek.. lol


----------



## Milwaukee

lawnprolawns;941813 said:


> Who all is on FB? I'm now friends with Superior and Chase Creek.. lol


me

2 of friend from FB is here. ajslands and P&M Landscaping

but I know some members from plowsite that I don't get along. There are plowsite group there but I won't join without exposed my profile there.


----------



## procut

lawnprolawns;941813 said:


> Who all is on FB? I'm now friends with Superior and Chase Creek.. lol


I have an account, I'm not sure why, as I hardly ever do anything with it, if you want PM me, and I'll ad you guys.


----------



## ajslands

idk if iam not sleeping cuz of snow or school ????


----------



## Joeslawncare

ajslands;941880 said:


> cuz you know to much and need to tell us what is probaly going to happen towards the end of the work week


Dont you school tomorrow boy... you should be sleeping:laughing::laughing:


----------



## 09dieselguy

haha

we got a little snow falling here. enough to still see what color the truck is. just beady litle clumps. they say less then a inch here by noon.


how many of you guys are from around the bay city area?


----------



## irlandscaper

Well, I offically but my foot in my mouth!!! Lowes was done and being sprayed around 6 am. Lot looked nice and clean. We got around 1.5 of blowing fluff. Plowed commercials and salt.


----------



## lawnprolawns

Come on temps, I need 5 more degrees for the salt to work a bit better.. 

Got about 1-1.25" here in Northville/Novi. Just salted commercials. A couple things would have been good to push.... but that's too much work, so salt it is. 

One thing I hate about plowing/salting. I feel bad for all our seasonal residential customers that have a 2" trigger. Their drives are messy now, with leftover junk from the 30th plus this inch, etc. Still not 2" total though anywhere. No one has called though, so I guess that's a good sign. On the commercial side of things, they keep getting hit with saltings and there really hasn't been any plowing to speak of, and a lot of my commercial stuff is seasonal plowing also. Whatever.. the law of averages always comes into effect.


----------



## terrapro

lawnprolawns;942081 said:


> Whatever.. the law of averages always comes into effect.


Whoever made that law is stupid!


----------



## procut

I think there are a few paramedics and firefighters on here, so I have a quick question. On the way back from salting this morning, I was on a four lane highway with a turn lane down the center, 55 mph speed limit. I was in the northbound lane and an ambulance with lights and sirens on came up taveling south, I pulled over and stopped, as did a few of the others cars in the northbound lane, but there were several who kept driving like nothing was going on. So, my question is, what is he proper thing to do in this situaion? It's been a while sine drivers traing, lol.


----------



## ajslands

if its divided you dont have to stop,but if its not then you should


----------



## Mark Oomkes

procut;942216 said:


> I think there are a few paramedics and firefighters on here, so I have a quick question. On the way back from salting this morning, I was on a four lane highway with a turn lane down the center, 55 mph speed limit. I was in the northbound lane and an ambulance with lights and sirens on came up taveling south, I pulled over and stopped, as did a few of the others cars in the northbound lane, but there were several who kept driving like nothing was going on. So, my question is, what is he proper thing to do in this situaion? It's been a while sine drivers traing, lol.


Apparently, you are one of the few left with brains.

Thank you!

The law is to pull to the right AND stop if you can do so safely. If you can not pull to the right, then just STOP.

And for those who don't ever look in their rear view mirrors, DO NOT slam on your brakes when you do happen to notice an emergency vehicle behind you.

There are way too many a-holes out on the road that think that wherever they are going is far more important that police\fire\EMS.

Getting off my soapbox now.


----------



## Scenic Lawnscape

Mark Oomkes;942277 said:


> Apparently, you are one of the few left with brains.
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> The law is to pull to the right AND stop if you can do so safely. If you can not pull to the right, then just STOP.
> 
> And for those who don't ever look in their rear view mirrors, DO NOT slam on your brakes when you do happen to notice an emergency vehicle behind you.
> 
> There are way too many a-holes out on the road that think that wherever they are going is far more important that police\fire\EMS.
> 
> Getting off my soapbox now.


This is my BIGGEST Pet Peeve, When you see a emergency vehicle Stop or pull over. It only takes a few seconds out of your day to do it.


----------



## flykelley

Metro Lawn;941658 said:


> He told me something about getting hurt and having surguries and he could no longer do the work. I called a few people and they said they have seen that equipment there at the guys house for the past couple of seasons, so i am guessing it was not stolen ect. All I know is I would have rather driven out there to find a pile of crap than to be beaten out on this deal. It really sucked.


Hi metro
Thanks for the PM on that real smart person who did that craiglist thing. I'm thinking someone needs anger management.

Mike


----------



## Superior L & L

lawnprolawns;942081 said:


> Come on temps, I need 5 more degrees for the salt to work a bit better..
> .


For sure. Everything was real slow melting down today!! Once the lots got some traffic on it helped a lot


----------



## F250SD

Well any thoughts on THURSDAY AND FRIDAY Snow? Noaa says its to soon to tell BUT also says could be around 4"'s :yow!:


----------



## ajslands

i think sean ash said something like 3-4" but xpress is the man to ask, i think its a storm moving from west to east too.


----------



## firelwn82

*Bidding war....*

Well I was called last week by a company that told me there plow guys have not showed up before store hours on any of these little snows that we have had and wanted a quote. So I go out there and ask what the details were she shows me. I give them an estimate. Heres the link to google maps of the property. The barn or white roof on the left isnt there any more and its all fenced in. Its a tractor supply so you kind of get the idea of the lot. 
My quote was 225 for plow and 400 with salt and plow. As far as im concerned I'd be losing money at that rate for sure and she tells me i'm a little high.... WTF. What do you guys think?

http://maps.google.com/maps?f=q&sou...349,-83.447905&spn=0.002679,0.004823&t=h&z=18


----------



## WMHLC

ON the west side, that place would go for 100 per push, and 200 with salt and push. Looks like it would take about hr to plow and 1200lbs of salt.



firelwn82;942375 said:


> My quote was 225 for plow and 400 with salt and plow. As far as im concerned I'd be losing money at that rate for sure and she tells me i'm a little high.... WTF. What do you guys think?
> 
> ,-83.447905&spn=0.002679,0.004823&t=h&z=18[/url]


----------



## firelwn82

Mark Oomkes;942277 said:


> Apparently, you are one of the few left with brains.
> Thank you!
> The law is to pull to the right AND stop if you can do so safely. If you can not pull to the right, then just STOP.
> And for those who don't ever look in their rear view mirrors, DO NOT slam on your brakes when you do happen to notice an emergency vehicle behind you.
> There are way too many a-holes out on the road that think that wherever they are going is far more important that police\fire\EMS.
> Getting off my soapbox now.


That is the law and up held well around here by our Deputies. Actually we, "myself and our F.D 4 vehicles 1 cop car" were enroute to a call about a month ago or so. This school bus didn't pull over for about 1/2- 3/4 of a mile, could see her look in her mirror multiple times. She finally pulls over we pass and the deputy pulls over with her. He gave her a Ticket for failure to yield to an emergency vehicle. Probably about 90 bucks if not more. But since it was a CDL driver I'm sure it was costly....

When you see flashing lights and hear the woo woo's PULL THE FRIG OVER!!!!! There not doing it for FUN MORONS!!!!!


----------



## firelwn82

WMHLC;942381 said:


> ON the west side, that place would go for 100 per push, and 200 with salt and push. Looks like it would take about hr to plow and 1200lbs of salt.


Seriously??? Damn and you guys get a crap ton more snow than we do too.... I don't think I want to move to the west side now.... lol


----------



## Matson Snow

firelwn82;942375 said:


> Well I was called last week by a company that told me there plow guys have not showed up before store hours on any of these little snows that we have had and wanted a quote. So I go out there and ask what the details were she shows me. I give them an estimate. Heres the link to google maps of the property. The barn or white roof on the left isnt there any more and its all fenced in. Its a tractor supply so you kind of get the idea of the lot.
> My quote was 225 for plow and 400 with salt and plow. As far as im concerned I'd be losing money at that rate for sure and she tells me i'm a little high.... WTF. What do you guys think?
> 
> http://maps.google.com/maps?f=q&sou...349,-83.447905&spn=0.002679,0.004823&t=h&z=18


She said you were a little high...Did you ask her How high???


----------



## Matson Snow

Did you get the price they were paying......I cant figure people out...Why in the world in this economy would you not show up and salt...Unless you are soo low in price..


----------



## Milwaukee

I never knew that trailer park's people can be REAL WHINE.

They complaint to my Boss when he come back from vacation. They say I was plow so loud it sound like nascar in 6 a.m. So we end have F250 to muffler shop for new muffler. 

I was plow 10-15 mph plow.


----------



## firelwn82

Matson Snow;942395 said:


> She said you were a little high...Did you ask her How high???


She said she couldn't disclose the price.  My thought is you get what you pay for. I didn't tell her this but so so so so wanted to. I'm so sick of these people doing it for the hell of it....


----------



## Matson Snow

firelwn82;942413 said:


> She said she couldn't disclose the price.  My thought is you get what you pay for. I didn't tell her this but so so so so wanted to. I'm so sick of these people doing it for the hell of it....


Me too...Im sick of trying to get jobs, then find out it went for half the price..You do get what you pay for..But the problem is these guys ruin the price for everyone else...He was probably doing that lot for arond a $100 plus $75 to salt....Then BillyBoob figured out the salt is gonna cost him $80 in bag salt....


----------



## Scenic Lawnscape

firelwn82;942375 said:


> Well I was called last week by a company that told me there plow guys have not showed up before store hours on any of these little snows that we have had and wanted a quote. So I go out there and ask what the details were she shows me. I give them an estimate. Heres the link to google maps of the property. The barn or white roof on the left isnt there any more and its all fenced in. Its a tractor supply so you kind of get the idea of the lot.
> My quote was 225 for plow and 400 with salt and plow. As far as im concerned I'd be losing money at that rate for sure and she tells me i'm a little high.... WTF. What do you guys think?
> 
> http://maps.google.com/maps?f=q&sou...349,-83.447905&spn=0.002679,0.004823&t=h&z=18


Did you tell her that some of her prices at Tractor supply are "a little higher" then some places LOL


----------



## F250SD

Matson Snow;942419 said:


> Me too...Im sick of trying to get jobs, then find out it went for half the price..You do get what you pay for..But the problem is these guys ruin the price for everyone else...He was probably doing that lot for arond a $100 plus $75 to salt....Then BillyBoob figured out the salt is gonna cost him $80 in bag salt....


:laughing::laughing: My Thoughts too, Its these lowballers that bid and dont even know how much The salt even cost til they go and try and get some:laughing:,

Just tell the lady "a little high, BUT we will Show up and do the job right EVERYTIME"
Just this year i have told People "you get what you pay for, go for the lower price and call me when you want it done right"

I've already got the calls......


----------



## smoore45

firelwn82;942375 said:


> As far as im concerned I'd be losing money at that rate for sure




Huh? Then why even bid on it? I'm not being a smart ass, just trying to understand why you made this statement.


----------



## firelwn82

Scenic Lawnscape;942431 said:


> Did you tell her that some of her prices at Tractor supply are "a little higher" then some places LOL


ha ha good point. Thats it I'm going there now to tell her that... lmao.... kidding of coarse


----------



## firelwn82

smoore45;942437 said:


> Huh? Then why even bid on it? I'm not being a smart ass, just trying to understand why you made this statement.


I bid on this because and account that I had for the past 5 years called me that same morning. Told me they went with another company. I guess they wanted all there properties done by one company. I asked ok why didn't you give me the chance to bid on them??? All he said was he's cheap..... So that day he called me and there was about 2 inches on the ground. They want no salt and want the snow off the lot no matter what amount. 1/2 up... That snow sat there for 2 days, They were calling me if the snow was there for an hour.... Makes me SICK!!!!
O crap. So to answer your question, I was trying to fill the space with no hassle about the price.


----------



## brookline

firelwn82;942413 said:


> She said she couldn't disclose the price.  My thought is you get what you pay for. I didn't tell her this but so so so so wanted to. I'm so sick of these people doing it for the hell of it....


I think your salt price is right on the money. I would have the salt at about $211 for a little over 1900lbs but i don't have a stockpile so i pay a little more than some i guess. As far as the plowing I'm not too sure on how long it takes to do 2.33acres with whatever size equipment you have. Are you responsible for any walkways if there is any? I really cant see making any payup on anything less than what you gave. Maybe try giving them different terms.. monthly up to 12 for the season then per push price, or a seasonal up to 12 or 10 whatever floats your boat. Sometimes you can give the illusion that it is cheaper when it really is not. Just a thought..


----------



## axl

weirdest thing happened to me today, got a call from a mechanic shop wanting me to bid on snow removal, said his last guy did a terrible job, people were slipping n falling etc..I gave him my bid he said oh no that's too high the last guy was charging x amt of dollars I need you to match his price...I asked him what company, he said I don't know he lived down the street from me I don't think he has a company he does it on the side...can you help me out, I said sure..oh by the way one of my trucks need a trans rebuilt what's the price, he says X amt I tell him ahhh man I got a quote for X, need you to match it? He askes me what shop I told him a buddy lives down street works out of his garage he tells me oh I can't match someone who isn't certified and licensed, etc...I said why not I just did aint that funny how that works, told him sorry but my route is full I can't fit him in and walked out the door


----------



## JR Snow Removal

axl;942491 said:


> weirdest thing happened to me today, got a call from a mechanic shop wanting me to bid on snow removal, said his last guy did a terrible job, people were slipping n falling etc..I gave him my bid he said oh no that's too high the last guy was charging x amt of dollars I need you to match his price...I asked him what company, he said I don't know he lived down the street from me I don't think he has a company he does it on the side...can you help me out, I said sure..oh by the way one of my trucks need a trans rebuilt what's the price, he says X amt I tell him ahhh man I got a quote for X, need you to match it? He askes me what shop I told him a buddy lives down street works out of his garage he tells me oh I can't match someone who isn't certified and licensed, etc...I said why not I just did aint that funny how that works, told him sorry but my route is full I can't fit him in and walked out the door


Thats GREAT:laughing:


----------



## BossPlowGuy04

axl;942491 said:


> weirdest thing happened to me today, got a call from a mechanic shop wanting me to bid on snow removal, said his last guy did a terrible job, people were slipping n falling etc..I gave him my bid he said oh no that's too high the last guy was charging x amt of dollars I need you to match his price...I asked him what company, he said I don't know he lived down the street from me I don't think he has a company he does it on the side...can you help me out, I said sure..oh by the way one of my trucks need a trans rebuilt what's the price, he says X amt I tell him ahhh man I got a quote for X, need you to match it? He askes me what shop I told him a buddy lives down street works out of his garage he tells me oh I can't match someone who isn't certified and licensed, etc...I said why not I just did aint that funny how that works, told him sorry but my route is full I can't fit him in and walked out the door


thats great what i would of done


----------



## F250SD

axl;942491 said:


> weirdest thing happened to me today, got a call from a mechanic shop wanting me to bid on snow removal, said his last guy did a terrible job, people were slipping n falling etc..I gave him my bid he said oh no that's too high the last guy was charging x amt of dollars I need you to match his price...I asked him what company, he said I don't know he lived down the street from me I don't think he has a company he does it on the side...can you help me out, I said sure..oh by the way one of my trucks need a trans rebuilt what's the price, he says X amt I tell him ahhh man I got a quote for X, need you to match it? He askes me what shop I told him a buddy lives down street works out of his garage he tells me oh I can't match someone who isn't certified and licensed, etc...I said why not I just did aint that funny how that works, told him sorry but my route is full I can't fit him in and walked out the door


:yow!::yow!::yow!::laughing:

Thats great!!!!


----------



## brookline

axl;942491 said:


> weirdest thing happened to me today, got a call from a mechanic shop wanting me to bid on snow removal, said his last guy did a terrible job, people were slipping n falling etc..I gave him my bid he said oh no that's too high the last guy was charging x amt of dollars I need you to match his price...I asked him what company, he said I don't know he lived down the street from me I don't think he has a company he does it on the side...can you help me out, I said sure..oh by the way one of my trucks need a trans rebuilt what's the price, he says X amt I tell him ahhh man I got a quote for X, need you to match it? He askes me what shop I told him a buddy lives down street works out of his garage he tells me oh I can't match someone who isn't certified and licensed, etc...I said why not I just did aint that funny how that works, told him sorry but my route is full I can't fit him in and walked out the door


roflmoa That is awesome! i wish i could have seen the look on his face.:laughing::laughing:


----------



## michigancutter

Anyone figure out who wrote the craigslist ad. Sick of getting pm threats and talking crap bout me now. This is stupid


----------



## Mark Oomkes

axl;942491 said:


> weirdest thing happened to me today, got a call from a mechanic shop wanting me to bid on snow removal, said his last guy did a terrible job, people were slipping n falling etc..I gave him my bid he said oh no that's too high the last guy was charging x amt of dollars I need you to match his price...I asked him what company, he said I don't know he lived down the street from me I don't think he has a company he does it on the side...can you help me out, I said sure..oh by the way one of my trucks need a trans rebuilt what's the price, he says X amt I tell him ahhh man I got a quote for X, need you to match it? He askes me what shop I told him a buddy lives down street works out of his garage he tells me oh I can't match someone who isn't certified and licensed, etc...I said why not I just did aint that funny how that works, told him sorry but my route is full I can't fit him in and walked out the door


:laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## lawnprolawns

AXL, you're a witty one! Nice work, people like that deserve it. 

My step-brother-in-law (lol) is a EMT in Rochester Hills and he told me that these actually is no law stating you have to pull over or stop for emergency vehicles. He told me he gets people that get in their way all the time and there's nothing they can do about it except honk the horn and shake their fist (I guess flipping the bird gets them in trouble...lol)

As far as I knew, it was the law that you had to pull to the right and/or stop as long as you could safely do so. I love when I see the lights, pull over, then the person behind me thinks I'm just being stupid, passes me, honks, then they realize why. I make sure to not let them back in real quickly..haha,


----------



## asps4u

axl;942491 said:


> weirdest thing happened to me today, got a call from a mechanic shop wanting me to bid on snow removal, said his last guy did a terrible job, people were slipping n falling etc..I gave him my bid he said oh no that's too high the last guy was charging x amt of dollars I need you to match his price...I asked him what company, he said I don't know he lived down the street from me I don't think he has a company he does it on the side...can you help me out, I said sure..oh by the way one of my trucks need a trans rebuilt what's the price, he says X amt I tell him ahhh man I got a quote for X, need you to match it? He askes me what shop I told him a buddy lives down street works out of his garage he tells me oh I can't match someone who isn't certified and licensed, etc...I said why not I just did aint that funny how that works, told him sorry but my route is full I can't fit him in and walked out the door


:laughing::laughing: Well played sir :salute:


----------



## Joeslawncare

Looks good for thursday into friday!!:yow!:

http://weather.unisys.com/forecast.pl?Name=48138&Go.x=0&Go.y=0


----------



## ChaseCreekSnow

Joeslawncare;942645 said:


> Looks good for thursday into friday!!
> 
> http://weather.unisys.com/forecast.pl?Name=48138&Go.x=0&Go.y=0


We'll see about this...When all the weather guessers are on board with one another, when I actually see it develop on radar and I look out my window and see that its snowing and then go outside to make sure i am not imagining things and check it with a ruler...then i will believe it.:crying: This winter sucks balls and I don't want to hear one more thread of weather speculation.


----------



## CJSLAWNSERVICE

lawnprolawns;942623 said:


> AXL, you're a witty one! Nice work, people like that deserve it.
> 
> My step-brother-in-law (lol) is a EMT in Rochester Hills and he told me that these actually is no law stating you have to pull over or stop for emergency vehicles. He told me he gets people that get in their way all the time and there's nothing they can do about it except honk the horn and shake their fist (I guess flipping the bird gets them in trouble...lol)
> 
> As far as I knew, it was the law that you had to pull to the right and/or stop as long as you could safely do so. I love when I see the lights, pull over, then the person behind me thinks I'm just being stupid, passes me, honks, then they realize why. I make sure to not let them back in real quickly..haha,


Being a firefighter, let me take a whack at this.....

MI Law States you must yield to emergency vehicles..... Pull as far right as possible , and or make a complete stop if you can safely do so.

From your step brother in law (and my point of view) We as operators of emergency vehicles are simple requesting the right of way..its not guaranteed people will pull over .. as in most cases people do not yield to us as they are too busy talking on there cell phones,, car stereos and insulation have gotten better every year people simple dont hear us. .

If we get in an accident while going code 3 (lights and siren ) 75% of the time it would be our fault.. not the person who legally had to pull over for us. We must use this thing called Due Regard, we can exceed the speed limit, go thru red lights, go the opposite way of traffic, but all with due regard to the public safety.

You must pull over it is the law.


----------



## M & D LAWN

axl;942491 said:


> weirdest thing happened to me today, got a call from a mechanic shop wanting me to bid on snow removal, said his last guy did a terrible job, people were slipping n falling etc..I gave him my bid he said oh no that's too high the last guy was charging x amt of dollars I need you to match his price...I asked him what company, he said I don't know he lived down the street from me I don't think he has a company he does it on the side...can you help me out, I said sure..oh by the way one of my trucks need a trans rebuilt what's the price, he says X amt I tell him ahhh man I got a quote for X, need you to match it? He askes me what shop I told him a buddy lives down street works out of his garage he tells me oh I can't match someone who isn't certified and licensed, etc...I said why not I just did aint that funny how that works, told him sorry but my route is full I can't fit him in and walked out the door[/QUote}
> :laughing::laughing:
> It's only January 4th, but that is the quote of the year so far.


----------



## smoore45

michigancutter;942525 said:


> Anyone figure out who wrote the craigslist ad. Sick of getting pm threats and talking crap bout me now. This is stupid


Seriously? Thats a bunch of BS. Whoever is sending you PMs is just as bad as the original Craigslist poster.

You know, the more that Craigslist is around, the more I despise it. Its like the ultimate lowballer for advertising. Don't get me wrong, I have bought stuff off of there before, but am getting very annoyed by the people you have to deal with on there most the time.


----------



## CJSLAWNSERVICE

anyone smoosh a snow ex 575 spreader yet??? I have an extra frame, hopper, and lid for sale......


----------



## Runner

lawnprolawns;942623 said:


> My step-brother-in-law (lol) is a EMT in Rochester Hills and he told me that these actually is no law stating you have to pull over or stop for emergency vehicles. He told me he gets people that get in their way all the time and there's nothing they can do about it except honk the horn and shake their fist (I guess flipping the bird gets them in trouble...lol)
> 
> As far as I knew, it was the law that you had to pull to the right and/or stop as long as you could safely do so. I love when I see the lights, pull over, then the person behind me thinks I'm just being stupid, passes me, honks, then they realize why. I make sure to not let them back in real quickly..haha,





CJSLAWNSERVICE;942736 said:


> Being a firefighter, let me take a whack at this.....
> 
> MI Law States you must yield to emergency vehicles..... Pull as far right as possible , and or make a complete stop if you can safely do so.
> 
> From your step brother in law (and my point of view) We as operators of emergency vehicles are simple requesting the right of way..its not guaranteed people will pull over .. as in most cases people do not yield to us as they are too busy talking on there cell phones,, car stereos and insulation have gotten better every year people simple dont hear us. .
> 
> If we get in an accident while going code 3 (lights and siren ) 75% of the time it would be our fault.. not the person who legally had to pull over for us. We must use this thing called Due Regard, we can exceed the speed limit, go thru red lights, go the opposite way of traffic, but all with due regard to the public safety.
> 
> You must pull over it is the law.


Now let ME take a whack at this. I can tell you this from both experience with the police dept., AND currently as a firefighter. What CJSLawnservice said is dead on. Now, here's an interesting part. This is taught in basic drivers training, and it is taught in emergency drivers training - something that all police officers and firefighters must be trained and certified in. The interesting part? Ambulance drivers don't go through any of this training. For some reason, in Michigan, they are not required to have this training - therefore, they are never educated on the true laws and rules of emergency driving,...let alone techniques that are implemented. Very scary but true...so when you see an ambulance going through an intersection, try to stay back if you can. They are NOT taught lane by lane techniques. This is ONE example...


----------



## michigancutter

smoore45;942745 said:


> Seriously? Thats a bunch of BS. Whoever is sending you PMs is just as bad as the original Craigslist poster.
> 
> You know, the more that Craigslist is around, the more I despise it. Its like the ultimate lowballer for advertising. Don't get me wrong, I have bought stuff off of there before, but am getting very annoyed by the people you have to deal with on there most the time.


Thanks man, It has to be one of these young kids on here playing games or trying to get a rise out of some people.
Craigslist has to be taken with a grain of salt, its the wal-mart of the internet. If you have to advertise on it then you must not be to bright. I dont and wouldnt reccommend it either.


----------



## Scenic Lawnscape

*I am starting to hate people*

I am trying to sell my truck and get something more practical.

In the past month i have had 7 people call and set up a time and never show, well a guy called yesterday and wanted to come by and look at it.

I tell Him I will be home around 5:30 when i get home from the lions game, well I call him when I get home and he tell's me it is too late and wants to come by tomorrow(today) at 6pm when he gets off work.

He just call's me and tell's me it is too cold to come look at it.It is Fing Michigan and it is winter

WTF is with people, if you are not going to come by just say so, and if you don't want too, don't make plans too.

Ok rant off
:realmad::realmad::realmad:


----------



## 2FAST4U

ajslands;941697 said:


> ya but just flurries, if any one watched the news, who goes out hunting in sub zero temps, and in a 14' alluminuim boat, and gets stuck, then they have to call the fire dept to be rescued. i cant wait to hear who it was tommorow at school, btw whats even in season,


Think it's late goose season right now but in the Detroit River ????


----------



## lawnprolawns

2FAST4U;943047 said:


> Think it's late goose season right now but in the Detroit River ????


news today said they were duck hunting.

Also two snowmobilers got killing in OC last night, said it was a collision due to a burnt out hedadlight... hmm..


----------



## P&M Landscaping

lawnprolawns;943054 said:


> news today said they were duck hunting.
> 
> Also two snowmobilers got killing in OC last night, said it was a collision due to a burnt out hedadlight... hmm..


Yeah, those kids on Grosse Ile are my buddies, they were out duck hunting when the impeller on the motor went out. They didn't want to be rescued but some guy on shore freaked out and called the police, and of course they were excited to go and use that $250,000 airboat The driver of that airboat is also a local plower here on the island, nice guy


----------



## newhere

At least they didn't hav e to pay for that nice little boat ride. 

I also saw that story about the two deaths on white lake. That's where we run every weekend fri-sat. I wasn't there at the time but we had just left. Gotta be carefull


----------



## Superior L & L

Did any of them snow showers that came late afternoon stick down in metro area or did the salt from the morning take care of it


----------



## lawnprolawns

Most is taken care of. We're going to be spot salting few things that need it and/or the ares I missed this morning... lol


----------



## ajslands

P&M Landscaping;943058 said:


> Yeah, those kids on Grosse Ile are my buddies, they were out duck hunting when the impeller on the motor went out. They didn't want to be rescued but some guy on shore freaked out and called the police, and of course they were excited to go and use that $250,000 airboat The driver of that airboat is also a local plower here on the island, nice guy


jimmy? david? gape, which one


----------



## bigjeeping

Food for thought... The personal touch. ussmileyflagussmileyflag I love capitalism. www.simpletruths-of-service.com


----------



## P&M Landscaping

It was Kenny, now some real business. Alright guys, with all of these small storms I have been seriously thinking into getting into some salting or liquid de icing. I hope one of you guys can step up and give me some opinions. As you know, I have a Jeep Wrangler (I know, not a truck, but for the driveways and small lots I do its okay) So, I had a few ideas, one of them being get a liquid set up in the back of the Jeep where usually the back seat is, also I thought of a small tailgate spreader, like a snowex 575 or equivalent. So my question is for a new guy for deicing, what would be the better route? Any other suggestions?


----------



## lawnprolawns

P&M Landscaping;943303 said:


> It was Kenny, now some real business. Alright guys, with all of these small storms I have been seriously thinking into getting into some salting or liquid de icing. I hope one of you guys can step up and give me some opinions. As you know, I have a Jeep Wrangler (I know, not a truck, but for the driveways and small lots I do its okay) So, I had a few ideas, one of them being get a liquid set up in the back of the Jeep where usually the back seat is, also I thought of a small tailgate spreader, like a snowex 575 or equivalent. So my question is for a new guy for deicing, what would be the better route? Any other suggestions?


In your case I'd stay away from liquid.. you'll make a mess of your Jeep... well.. salt will too I guess. A tailgate spreader wouldn't be a bad way to go. I have a nice Snow-Ex 325 I'm selling that might work well for you. Remember you have a Jeep and not a truck, dont overload it too much! That plow is already a lot for it I would think.

Last year I was throwing down about 1.5 tons/event with a pickup and tailgate spreader. A pickup would be nicer because you can hop in the bed and load the bags, where as the jeep is going to require a lot more carrying/moving I think.

Do you have customers that need or want salt? You might be a little late to jump into salting for this year. I wouldn't get too frustrated with the little storms yet, we're bound to get some larger ones. I assume that Jeep is your daily driver.. be nice to it. Salt is nasty on trucks. We wash ours out every time we use it.


----------



## lawnprolawns

bigjeeping;943302 said:


> Food for thought... The personal touch. ussmileyflagussmileyflag I love capitalism. www.simpletruths-of-service.com


Nice Video. :salute:

Capitalism? I thought we were becoming a socialist nation, how dare you speak of capitalism? :laughing:


----------



## P&M Landscaping

lawnprolawns;943339 said:


> In your case I'd stay away from liquid.. you'll make a mess of your Jeep... well.. salt will too I guess. A tailgate spreader wouldn't be a bad way to go. I have a nice Snow-Ex 325 I'm selling that might work well for you. Remember you have a Jeep and not a truck, dont overload it too much! That plow is already a lot for it I would think.
> 
> Last year I was throwing down about 1.5 tons/event with a pickup and tailgate spreader. A pickup would be nicer because you can hop in the bed and load the bags, where as the jeep is going to require a lot more carrying/moving I think.
> 
> Do you have customers that need or want salt? You might be a little late to jump into salting for this year. I wouldn't get too frustrated with the little storms yet, we're bound to get some larger ones. I assume that Jeep is your daily driver.. be nice to it. Salt is nasty on trucks. We wash ours out every time we use it.


One or two of my account request salt, I originally told them I could sub it out, but they just said not to worry about it. Also, my guy that I sub for also said he could give me more hourly for salting. I know it's hard on a vehicle, but the more I think about the better I think it will be in the long run to have salting abilities. Then again, like you said salt is hard on vehicles... What do you want for the 325? Also, that you that added me on FB? I guess we really just need some big storms, or I need a full size truck:crying:


----------



## lawnprolawns

I though you added me.. it wasn't until I saw the pic of your Jeep that I figured out who you were.. I dont know. ha. 

I'm not sure on the 325. It's in near-perfect shape and works well, just one season old. I'll talk to my partner in crime and see what he thinks. 

How would you sub salt? Time plus material? It's hard to make good $$ with bagged product, just make sure it'll be worth it in the end. Best answer is get a 3/4 ton and a V-box.. lol


----------



## Jason Pallas

Honestly, if you only have one or two accounts that want salt, just go invest $100 in a good (Earthway 120lb+ or similar) fertilizer type spreader and spread it by "hand". That's about the best way to get "your feet wet" in the salting side of the business for the time being.
We've got some smaller commercial accounts that we still salt this way...... much easier, faster, low cost. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## Milwaukee

lawnprolawns;943371 said:


> I though you added me.. it wasn't until I saw the pic of your Jeep that I figured out who you were.. I dont know. ha.
> 
> I'm not sure on the 325. It's in near-perfect shape and works well, just one season old. I'll talk to my partner in crime and see what he thinks.
> 
> How would you sub salt? Time plus material? It's hard to make good $$ with bagged product, just make sure it'll be worth it in the end. Best answer is get a 3/4 ton and a V-box.. lol


I suggested you add him that on FB last night.

I been think about salt or deice. Bronco I wouldn't dare to use due it eat badly.

I am think about use our 01 F250 since it ROT than you think.

Is anyone near me have those deice system I want check how it work. I know how it to build but I want see how they melt snow or ice on cement before spend money on parts then find it not success for temperature too cold for deice work.


----------



## firelwn82

brookline;942463 said:


> I think your salt price is right on the money. I would have the salt at about $211 for a little over 1900lbs but i don't have a stockpile so i pay a little more than some i guess. As far as the plowing I'm not too sure on how long it takes to do 2.33acres with whatever size equipment you have. Are you responsible for any walkways if there is any? I really cant see making any payup on anything less than what you gave. Maybe try giving them different terms.. monthly up to 12 for the season then per push price, or a seasonal up to 12 or 10 whatever floats your boat. Sometimes you can give the illusion that it is cheaper when it really is not. Just a thought..


No no walkways. Technically no salt either. They do there own but since winter is only salting events this year I threw it in there for ****s and giggles. I didn't want to mess with the seasonal contract because they want to be pushed at an inch . Hey whatever money in the bank. 
I'm gonna go there today and talk to her. She said she was going to give the guy another try but Like I said I need to fill that spot for the account I lost.  Still kinda bitter about that.... lol


----------



## smoore45

Looks like things are shaping up for Thursday.

(the link says southwest but is misleading)
http://www.accuweather.com/regional-news-story.asp?region=southwestusnews


----------



## firelwn82

We shall soon see about this weather build up. I'm calling Bull Shis on it though.


----------



## ajslands

if only xpress were here, noaa only says an inch


----------



## flykelley

ajslands;943878 said:


> if only xpress were here, noaa only says an inch


Express will show up, don't worry about that. Weatherbug says a inch Thursday during the day the 2-3 into friday am. Im sure express is keeping a close eye on this front and will give us his update soon.

Mike


----------



## firelwn82

flykelley;943884 said:


> Express will show up, don't worry about that. Weatherbug says a inch Thursday during the day the 2-3 into friday am. Im sure express is keeping a close eye on this front and will give us his update soon.
> 
> Mike


He's learking in the shadows like a nija turtle stayin away from all of the no snow BS going on around here... lol


----------



## Scenic Lawnscape

Just took my son to the bus stop, there was just enough of a dusting out there to make it slick as greased owl poop


----------



## firelwn82

Scenic Lawnscape;943906 said:


> Just took my son to the bus stop, there was just enough of a dusting out there to make it slick as greased owl poop


You have owls in the BURBS???? xysport


----------



## F250SD

LOL:laughing:OWLS!!

Noaa says that basicaly they dont know s**t . "It *appears* that a large area of se Michigan will receive several inches of snow"

WE WILL SEE right, I am going with the "WINDOW" weather man:laughing:


----------



## smoore45

F250SD;943926 said:


> WE WILL SEE right, I am going with the "WINDOW" weather man:laughing:


Always the best tool to use. Things are looking more likely, but it isn't a certainty. Seems like it will be at least another salting event. payup


----------



## Scenic Lawnscape

firelwn82;943911 said:


> You have owls in the BURBS???? xysport


yeah they come by once and awhile :laughing:


----------



## brookline

firelwn82;943815 said:


> No no walkways. Technically no salt either. They do there own but since winter is only salting events this year I threw it in there for ****s and giggles. I didn't want to mess with the seasonal contract because they want to be pushed at an inch . Hey whatever money in the bank.
> I'm gonna go there today and talk to her. She said she was going to give the guy another try but Like I said I need to fill that spot for the account I lost.  Still kinda bitter about that.... lol


Oh no salt? Well that makes that idea . Well i guess you cant really finagle it then. How long does it take you to push it? From a price of $200 I'm guessing in the range of 1 3/4 to 1 1/2 hours with one truck? Man that's tough to go any lower on that one with only plowing... But i guess at least its a small trigger... You might be able to make up some kind of a difference on these little 1" snowfalls.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Scenic Lawnscape;943906 said:


> Just took my son to the bus stop, there was just enough of a dusting out there to make it slick as greased owl poop


Huh, how exactly do you go about greasing owl poop?

Not to mention, WHY would you grease owl poop?


----------



## AndyTblc

Mark Oomkes;944024 said:


> Huh, how exactly do you go about greasing owl poop?
> 
> Not to mention, WHY would you grease owl poop?


I wana know how he knows what greased owl poop feels like


----------



## Scenic Lawnscape

Mark Oomkes;944024 said:


> Huh, how exactly do you go about greasing owl poop?
> 
> Not to mention, WHY would you grease owl poop?


My old man used to use the phrase "It is slicker then greased owl Sh$$", not sure of the origin but i always have said that when something is slick


----------



## Scenic Lawnscape

Mark Oomkes;944024 said:


> Huh, how exactly do you go about greasing owl poop?
> 
> Not to mention, WHY would you grease owl poop?


Is it starting to show that I am bored out of my mind


----------



## Jason Pallas

Too funny: I almost crapped my pants - by some mistake, when I clicked on this thread, I went to a page last winter. Xpress was posting a weather update about how the weather forecasters were dead wrong and the coming system was going to lay down 12+ heavy inches and that it would be followed by several other large systems. Xpress ending by saying "I hope I'm wrong, but fear I'm right, This is going to get ugly!" This post was followed by a bunch of posts by people bemoaning large systems and wishing for smaller events.
I almost fell out of my chair - thinking these were current posts - wondering what I had missed in the models since I last checked them! After a few minutes, I was so relieved to see that I was merely "re-living" last season. Thank God!
On a much brighter note - I'll look forward to Thurs/Fri hoping that this moisture starved/dry system can eek out enough to hit our trigger. Gimme the small events all day long!


----------



## ajslands

hmm i guess farmers almanac was right about huge storm moving in from west


----------



## Allor Outdoor

ajslands;944102 said:


> hmm i guess farmers almanac was right about huge storm moving in from west


I wouldn't consider much less than 10inches a "huge" storm!


----------



## michigancutter

Anyone go salting this morning in the macomb area? Chesterfield,the clem or clinton? Thanks
Looks like detroit south will get most of the snow 3-5. detroit north will be 1-3 on thursday into friday.
What did everyone else hear?


----------



## michigancutter

Allor Outdoor;944210 said:


> I wouldn't consider much less than 10inches a "huge" storm!


Anything over 5" is a big storm. lots of break downs and jobs take longer, payroll more and the income is the same, unless over 6". I will take 3" all day long. what about you


----------



## ajslands

its a huge storm for some


----------



## ChaseCreekSnow

I would agree. 1-3" Is nothing, 3-5" is my favorite amount ( leaves a nice coating on everything,not too deep for quads/hunting etc, 5-8" is definitely a good dump and anything above 8"....take it easy on your truck and hope it holds together...keep that trans cool. I don't even shut my truck off once during an event. Let that fluid flow through the cooler for a while before you shut it down.Thats good advice for ANY snow fall, great or small. Especially important on big events.

I really don't like big storms which I would consider over 10". I have plowed damn near 2 feet and I do not like it one bit.


----------



## ajslands

last time we got 2' was like 11 yrs ago, o broke down yeterday with a bad fuel pump or filter


----------



## ChaseCreekSnow

ajslands;944264 said:


> last time we got 2' was like 11 yrs ago, o broke down yeterday with a bad fuel pump or filter


Maybe around here...A couple winters ago I went up to my cabin in Afton (near indian river/cheboygan area) and had to plow to get back to my place(a good quarter mile) At least 2 feet of snow,maybe more in some spots and well over 3 foot drifts. That's the most I've ever seen in my fairly short time of plowing. The most I have ever seen around here was 16 to 18 inches...tops.

Sorry about your truck! A filter has to be real bad to break down a truck (unless its a diesel) 
Go in your cab, turn your key forward till the warning lights come on. listen for the prime that the pump puts out..should run for a second or 2...if you don't hear it, may be bad. Check your fuse and relay first. Dropping a tank kinda sucks.


----------



## M&S Property

ChaseCreekSnow;944308 said:


> Maybe around here...A couple winters ago I went up to my cabin in Afton (near indian river/cheboygan area) and had to plow to get back to my place(a good quarter mile) At least 2 feet of snow,maybe more in some spots and well over 3 foot drifts. That's the most I've ever seen in my fairly short time of plowing. The most I have ever seen around here was 16 to 18 inches...tops.
> 
> Sorry about your truck! A filter has to be real bad to break down a truck (unless its a diesel)
> Go in your cab, turn your key forward till the warning lights come on. listen for the prime that the pump puts out..should run for a second or 2...if you don't hear it, may be bad. Check your fuse and relay first. Dropping a tank kinda sucks.


Not sure what kind of truck but last year when we had a fuel pump go out, we changed it in less than an hour by taking the bed off instead of dropping the tank.


----------



## procut

M&S Property;944311 said:


> Not sure what kind of truck but last year when we had a fuel pump go out, we changed it in less than an hour by taking the bed off instead of dropping the tank.


I've heard of this being done as well.


----------



## Superior L & L

Jason Pallas;944038 said:


> On a much brighter note - I'll look forward to Thurs/Fri hoping that this moisture starved/dry system can eek out enough to hit our trigger. Gimme the small events all day long!


Now thats what im talking about. Let just get a 2" push


----------



## Milwaukee

M&S Property;944311 said:


> Not sure what kind of truck but last year when we had a fuel pump go out, we changed it in less than an hour by taking the bed off instead of dropping the tank.


We wish we could unbolt bed on our 01 F250 but bolts were so rusty bad. We just drop tank and change pump it get like 2-3 hours. We did 2 times in 9 years.

I am sure it fuel filter is plugged cause engine run rough and poor.


----------



## Bigmikesseasonal

Hey Superior, Paul
Happy New Year, I heard that The New Hudson Lowes Store was *****in about not having salt all over their lot! I guess their not use to liquid! That lot is black & clear. You guys are doing a great job! I would say that you need to find the store managers automobile and cover it with salt since thats what their use too! Thats to bad they didn't ***** about the lot being totally clear of ice & snow! Some people will always be a PIA. Keep up the good work! PS I"m glad all the kids are back in school!


----------



## 24v6spd

M&S Property;944311 said:


> Not sure what kind of truck but last year when we had a fuel pump go out, we changed it in less than an hour by taking the bed off instead of dropping the tank.


We did a fuel pump on my brothers Dakota a couple years ago, took the bed off and it was really easy.


----------



## TheXpress2002

Regarding the Thursday Friday timeframe:

Here is what I am seeing and what the models are starting to come around to. The system moves in from the west northwest. Right now it shows snow beginning around noon on Thursday. Snow will start immediately because it is not moving into dry air. Snow will continue into Friday morning ending around noon. My thought is right now the steadier snow will be out of here by sunrise and any de-icer laid down should take care of the rest. Yes the models show barely any moisture but the snow ratios will be around 30 to 1 meaning with just .1 of QPF (Quantitative Precipitation Forecast) means 3 inches of extremely light and fluffy snow. Right now they show around .2 inches of QPF (total for the storm) and where fore casted temps are a 25 to 1 ratio shows 5 inches of snow. I would say plan on a 3-6 inch snowfall. The closer you are to the Ohio border and the further west have a better shot at the higher totals, with less to the north and east.

Then heads up Sunday night into Monday.....then the 13th through the 15th timeframe


----------



## brookline

TheXpress2002;944409 said:


> Regarding the Thursday Friday timeframe:
> 
> Here is what I am seeing and what the models are starting to come around to. The system moves in from the west northwest. Right now it shows snow beginning around noon on Thursday. Snow will start immediately because it is not moving into dry air. Snow will continue into Friday morning ending around noon. My thought is right now the steadier snow will be out of here by sunrise and any de-icer laid down should take care of the rest. Yes the models show barely any moisture but the snow ratios will be around 30 to 1 meaning with just .1 of QPF (Quantitative Precipitation Forecast) means 3 inches of extremely light and fluffy snow. Right now they show around .2 inches of QPF (total for the storm) and where fore casted temps are a 25 to 1 ratio shows 5 inches of snow. I would say plan on a 3-6 inch snowfall. The closer you are to the Ohio border and the further west have a better shot at the higher totals, with less to the north and east.
> 
> Then heads up Sunday night into Monday.....then the 13th through the 15th timeframe


Thank you very much Mr. Express... The check is in the mail. Now hopefully everyone can scratch that itch.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Thanks X!



brookline;944418 said:


> Now hopefully everyone can scratch that itch.


You know, they make medications for that. :laughing:


----------



## ajslands

ChaseCreekSnow;944308 said:


> Maybe around here...A couple winters ago I went up to my cabin in Afton (near indian river/cheboygan area) and had to plow to get back to my place(a good quarter mile) At least 2 feet of snow,maybe more in some spots and well over 3 foot drifts. That's the most I've ever seen in my fairly short time of plowing. The most I have ever seen around here was 16 to 18 inches...tops.
> 
> Sorry about your truck! A filter has to be real bad to break down a truck (unless its a diesel)
> Go in your cab, turn your key forward till the warning lights come on. listen for the prime that the pump puts out..should run for a second or 2...if you don't hear it, may be bad. Check your fuse and relay first. Dropping a tank kinda sucks.


yup its a diesel


----------



## eatonpaving

*Salt spreader for sale.....*

http://www.angelos-supplies.com/snowicesupplies/tabid/63/List/1/ProductID/60409/Default.aspx

COMES WITH SWING AWAY GATE,
ALSO HAS THE SHAKER INSTALLED

USED FOR 3 EVENTS LAST YEAR, I BOUGHT A DUMP WITH A SALTER LAST YEAR SO THIS ONE DONT GET USED.....

I HAVE ABOUT 1450.00 IN IT...JUST SITTING IN THE GARAGE.....

BEST OFFER GETS IT.

1734-781-5328


----------



## F250SD

Thank you Xpress:yow!:


----------



## irlandscaper

Mr. Express, could we please have a mailing address to send a kind thanks. I know I would gladly fedex ya a 12 pack for all your help...


----------



## firelwn82

Thanks again for the clear alert X-press. I knew you were just waiting.... I'm in on the case of beer deal. I think you may want to buy another fridge my friend.


----------



## flykelley

I told you guys Xpress would be checking in!!!!!!!!!!!!! Looks like we might get to plow this week. Hook em up and lets roll later on this week. Let all the stupid ******** come to a end.
 Xpress this beer is for you.

Mike


----------



## Superior L & L

flykelley;944539 said:


> . Let all the stupid ******** come to a end.
> Mike


----------



## Moonlighter

Thanks for the heads up Express it is as always very much appreciated.


----------



## ajslands

What is this! Noaa downgraded from 3 inches to nothing


----------



## ajslands

nvm trenton (the city next to grosse ile) is getting 2-4" and grosse ile is getting little to none. :laughing: they better be liing


----------



## M&S Property

ajslands;944693 said:


> nvm trenton (the city next to grosse ile) is getting 2-4" and grosse ile is getting little to none. :laughing: they better be liing


with all of your posts I bet that you could have an entire conversation with yourself and be entertained. :laughing:


----------



## Leisure Time LC

ajslands;944693 said:


> nvm trenton (the city next to grosse ile) is getting 2-4" and grosse ile is getting little to none. :laughing: they better be liing


The snow stops over the Detroit River.. Were you hoping they were gonna call off school Friday so you can plow your accounts? JK:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## ajslands

M&S Property;944697 said:


> with all of your posts I bet that you could have an entire conversation with yourself and be entertained. :laughing:


i gotta get into the 2000 club.

oh btw truck is fixed, there was gel in the filter (partialy my fualt for not plugging it in saturday night) Ooops:waving:


----------



## Scenic Lawnscape

M&S Property;944697 said:


> with all of your posts I bet that you could have an entire conversation with yourself and be entertained. :laughing:


now thats funny, i dont care how old you are :laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## Matson Snow

ajslands;944710 said:


> i gotta get into the 2000 club.
> 
> oh btw truck is fixed, there was gel in the filter (partialy my fualt for not plugging it in saturday night) Ooops:waving:


Fuel Gelling has nothing to do with plugging in...Water in the Fuel is one cause....


----------



## ajslands

Matson Snow;944719 said:


> Fuel Gelling has nothing to do with plugging in...Water in the Fuel is one cause....


then why do i have to plug it in on cold nights???????


----------



## M&S Property

ajslands;944724 said:


> then why do i have to plug it in on cold nights???????


read the owners manual it will tell you everything you need to know.


----------



## Matson Snow

ajslands;944724 said:


> then why do i have to plug it in on cold nights???????


Keeps The oil warm...So the engine cranks over easy.....


----------



## Matson Snow

M&S Property;944726 said:


> read the owners manual it will tell you everything you need to know.


He can't..Hes too BUSY posting NONSENCE on Plowsite...


----------



## Leisure Time LC

oh btw truck is fixed, there was gel in the filter (partialy my fualt for not plugging it in saturday night) Ooops 
__________________


Thats why it is called a BLOCK heater and not a fuel tank warmer


----------



## Milwaukee

ajslands;944724 said:


> then why do i have to plug it in on cold nights???????


If you don't plug does it start hard?

Did you try 5w40 shell rottaila. It worth invest for in winter. 15w40 for summer.

Could be glow plug or controller go bad soon

For gel we use fuel additive like power service 911. http://www.powerservice.com/


----------



## asps4u

ajslands;944724 said:


> then why do i have to plug it in on cold nights???????


You plug it in to keep the block warm. Since Diesel engines use compression instead of spark plugs to create combustion. When it's cold outside, and the engine has not been running, the engine block gets very cold, when you then try to start the engine, the cold engine block acts as a heat sink, quickly dissipating the heat generated by the pistons compressing air. The engine is then unable to start, because it can not generate and maintain enough heat for the fuel to ignite when it is shot into the cylinder...All of which should be explained in your owners manual


----------



## ajslands

thanks asps4u for clearing that up... w/e iam not a diesel mechanic.
but does any one know who does the k mart parking lots in wayne county? is it one company or contracted out to a bunch, because i was on fort street yesterday in sothgate, and the kmart parking lot had not been salted nor plowed so was wondering who does them, thanks


----------



## Scenic Lawnscape

Milwaukee;944736 said:


> If you don't plug does it start hard?
> 
> Did you try 5w40 shell rottaila. It worth invest for in winter. 15w40 for summer.
> 
> Could be glow plug or controller go bad soon
> 
> For gel we use fuel additive like power service 911. http://www.powerservice.com/


I use the white bottle diesel clean plus, and has worked good for me.

The 911 is only supposed to be used if the fuel is allready gelled


----------



## Matson Snow

ajslands;944748 said:


> w/e iam not a diesel mechanic.
> but does any one know who does the k mart parking lots in wayne county? is it one company or contracted out to a bunch, because i was on fort street yesterday in sothgate, and the kmart parking lot had not been salted nor plowed so was wondering who does them, thanks


I think they have a salt bin and loaders around back Thats where they were last year...Go check it out...That lot almost always is Well taken care of...


----------



## Matson Snow

Polar Power to treat the fuel...Melt Down when the fuel is gelled...


----------



## firelwn82

eatonpaving;944467 said:


> http://www.angelos-supplies.com/snowicesupplies/tabid/63/List/1/ProductID/60409/Default.aspx
> COMES WITH SWING AWAY GATE,
> ALSO HAS THE SHAKER INSTALLED
> 1734-781-5328


How did you intstall the vibrator..... Can you snap a picture of it? I need one the salt I'm getting is JUNK!!!


----------



## Scenic Lawnscape

Matson Snow;944754 said:


> Polar Power to treat the fuel...Melt Down when the fuel is gelled...


http://www.powerservice.com/retailcatalog/default.htm

the red is the emergency stuff i was referring too


----------



## P&M Landscaping

Matson Snow;944754 said:


> Polar Power to treat the fuel...Melt Down when the fuel is gelled...


Are you located downriver?


----------



## Matson Snow

P&M Landscaping;944775 said:


> Are you located downriver?


Trenton...


----------



## Leisure Time LC

EXPRESS CALLED IT BEFORE NOAA DID...... THIS WAS JUST POSTED 

Thursday: Snow likely, mainly after noon. Cloudy, with a high near 24. South southwest wind at 6 mph becoming northwest. Chance of precipitation is 70%. New snow accumulation of 1 to 2 inches possible. 

Thursday Night: Snow likely. Cloudy, with a low around 15. North northwest wind between 8 and 13 mph. Chance of precipitation is 70%. New snow accumulation of 2 to 4 inches possible.


----------



## P&M Landscaping

Leisure Time LC;944794 said:


> EXPRESS CALLED IT BEFORE NOAA DID...... THIS WAS JUST POSTED
> 
> Thursday: Snow likely, mainly after noon. Cloudy, with a high near 24. South southwest wind at 6 mph becoming northwest. Chance of precipitation is 70%. New snow accumulation of 1 to 2 inches possible.
> 
> Thursday Night: Snow likely. Cloudy, with a low around 15. North northwest wind between 8 and 13 mph. Chance of precipitation is 70%. New snow accumulation of 2 to 4 inches possible.


xpress is the only guy I'll listen to now! I can't buy you beer, but will lottery tickets work?


----------



## Milwaukee

Matson Snow;944776 said:


> Trenton...


Near Fort/ West?

You own black Dodge diesel?


----------



## Matson Snow

Milwaukee;944810 said:


> Near Fort/ West?
> 
> You own black Dodge diesel?


No...Fort and Vreeland...White Ford..Close..:laughing::laughing:


----------



## Milwaukee

Matson Snow;944825 said:


> No...Fort and Vreeland...White Ford..Close..:laughing::laughing:


I think I know that place. You near my friend he is Football coach for High School.

You plow that place? 45 houses.


----------



## Matson Snow

Milwaukee;944836 said:


> I think I know that place. You near my friend he is Football coach for High School.
> 
> You plow that place? 45 houses.


Yes i plow it....Whos the coach...Jeff...


----------



## Milwaukee

Matson Snow;944839 said:


> Yes i plow it....Whos the coach...Jeff...


That one

I used to go there last winter in green 01 F250 with boss plow. I am sure you see that truck before.


----------



## Matson Snow

Milwaukee;944843 said:


> That one
> 
> I used to go there last winter in green 01 F250 with boss plow. I am sure you see that truck before.


Yup...I live 3 doors down on the corner...Just talked to him a little while ago


----------



## Milwaukee

Matson Snow;944851 said:


> Yup...I live 3 doors down on the corner...Just talked to him a little while ago


Ask him if he know who Dan

You plow that place? It look easy on transmission. Just drive around street angle plow.


----------



## Matson Snow

Milwaukee;944853 said:


> Ask him if he know who Dan
> 
> You plow that place? It look easy on transmission. Just drive around street angle plow.


It is...Easy plow...Takes about a half hour total and pays pretty good to boot..


----------



## Matson Snow

Matson Snow;944857 said:


> It is...Easy plow...Takes about a half hour total and pays pretty good to boot..


Now ajs and P&M are gonna find the place and LOW BALL it....:laughing:


----------



## Milwaukee

Matson Snow;944862 said:


> Now ajs and P&M are gonna find the place and LOW BALL it....:laughing:


They wouldn't do that. It would be hard on their plow trucks.


----------



## fourspeedfish

Matson Snow;944862 said:


> Now ajs and P&M are gonna find the place and LOW BALL it....:laughing:


----------



## smoore45

firelwn82;944766 said:


> How did you intstall the vibrator..... Can you snap a picture of it? I need one the salt I'm getting is JUNK!!!


It is four holes and four bolts. Just make sure you put it about 6-8" near the bottom opening and use some sort of backing plate. Most vibrators will come with a kit with the hardware included. A lot of the guys on PS recommend Karrier Co, so that is what I went with this year and it works great.


----------



## 2FAST4U

thanks xpress!!!!

We talk about this every winter guys (taking care of xpress for his great services) we really should do something for him!!


----------



## michigancutter

thanks xpress on the weather report you truly have the game book on the snow. After this snow season we should take xpress to the bar or out to a big dinner if he doesnt drink.

Off the subject,looking for another 20' enclosed trailer for the springtime. let me know if anyone has one for sale. Also looking for more walkbehinds and trimmers,blowers ect..... pm me details and prices. thanks guys


----------



## ajslands

Matson Snow;944862 said:


> Now ajs and P&M are gonna find the place and LOW BALL it....:laughing:


maybe but probaly not i fact, i would not


----------



## ajslands

2FAST4U;944950 said:


> thanks xpress!!!!
> 
> We talk about this every winter guys (taking care of xpress for his great services) we really should do something for him!!


ok xpress, i'll let you ride in my truck  lol

but ya, we could get him like a dinner at oakland hills CC,


----------



## Superior L & L

Country club!! We are snow plowers. It's beer, wings and strippers

lol


----------



## Leisure Time LC

Superior L & L;945014 said:


> Country club!! We are snow plowers. It's beer, wings and strippers
> 
> lol


I am good with that


----------



## 2FAST4U

Superior L & L;945014 said:


> Country club!! We are snow plowers. It's beer, wings and strippers
> 
> lol


Yea no Country Club I only get dressed up for weddings!!! :laughing::laughing:

you forgot the pizza


----------



## ajslands

we could take him to a lions game :laughing: :laughing: 

or corktown on st. pattys day 


or 

something else, like a gift card to victoria secret or something else, idk....... but back to real stuff, is any one salting tonite


----------



## F250SD

ajslands;944995 said:


> ok xpress, i'll let you ride in my truck  lol
> 
> but ya, we could get him like a dinner at oakland hills CC,


They let CADDIES eat there:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## axl

Seeing as this thread has recently (for the most part) been about as useful as a poopy flavored lolly pop :laughing: I figured id ask a question pertaining to all the guys who are using liquid calcium chloride apps ....I was just wondering what nozzles you prefer on your booms for liquid applications and why? I currently have 3 diff nozzles on my turret, 2gpm triple stream jet, 2gpm fan and 3gpm fan. Im trying to get some insight from others as to what has worked best for them.

******ATTENTION******This is an attempt at a preemptive useless post inhibitor... I am only interested in responses from those who actually have REAL experience with liquid apps. I don't want to hear what people THINK would work, or my buddy this or that, etc. This is an opportunity for those already using liquids to possibly learn something new that could potentially improve & be applied to their current system or for those thinking about implementing liquids in the future.

Dont mean to sound like a wiener, just trying to prevent the spreading of misinformed or uneducated knowledge. :waving:


----------



## lawnprolawns

axl;945338 said:


> ******ATTENTION******This is an attempt at a preemptive useless post inhibitor... I am only interested in responses from those who actually have REAL experience with liquid apps. I don't want to hear what people THINK would work, or my buddy this or that, etc. This is an opportunity for those already using liquids to possibly learn something new that could potentially improve & be applied to their current system or for those thinking about implementing liquids in the future.
> 
> Dont mean to sound like a wiener, just trying to prevent the spreading of misinformed or uneducated knowledge. :waving:


I have seen.. hm

I know someone... wait..

My buddy uses..

dang it.


----------



## smoore45

Just came back in and found some freezing rain in the Canton area. My property in Romulus was getting slick too.


----------



## ajslands

does spray do less damage to the truck as far as rust, than rock salt does?


----------



## michigancutter

axl;945338 said:


> Seeing as this thread has recently (for the most part) been about as useful as a poopy flavored lolly pop :laughing: I figured id ask a question pertaining to all the guys who are using liquid calcium chloride apps ....I was just wondering what nozzles you prefer on your booms for liquid applications and why? I currently have 3 diff nozzles on my turret, 2gpm triple stream jet, 2gpm fan and 3gpm fan. Im trying to get some insight from others as to what has worked best for them.
> 
> ******ATTENTION******This is an attempt at a preemptive useless post inhibitor... I am only interested in responses from those who actually have REAL experience with liquid apps. I don't want to hear what people THINK would work, or my buddy this or that, etc. This is an opportunity for those already using liquids to possibly learn something new that could potentially improve & be applied to their current system or for those thinking about implementing liquids in the future.
> 
> I use a stainless steel 10gpm fantip on my spraybar. My boom is made from a galvanized 2"pipe with drilled /tapped holes and i screw my tips in. I can adjust the amount of liquid that comes out by the throttle of the pump motor so if i want 3gpm i turn down the pump if i want 10gpm i turnit up. I find this easy for me when im spraying and to clean out also. i have never tried the plastic ones wouldnt trust them, because plastic cracks easy when its cold. I dont know why people have different nozzels or what effect it has using different ones. this is just my opinion and what works for me.


----------



## michigancutter

ajslands;945373 said:


> does spray do less damage to the truck as far as rust, than rock salt does?


Rock salt does more corrosive damage then salt brine but neither are good for your truck. I always wash my trucks after each snowfall.


----------



## ajslands

oh most defintly, for washing the truck, so if you spray the lots do you spray walkways and steps too? cuz i think ive seen walk behind sprayers


----------



## michigancutter

ajslands;945431 said:


> oh most defintly, for washing the truck, so if you spray the lots do you spray walkways and steps too? cuz i think ive seen walk behind sprayers


I dont use a walkbehind sprayer, i have a 100ft spray hose with a firemans nozzel and thats how we spray our walks and steps. Never seen a walkbehind sprayer before.


----------



## ajslands

i thought snow ex made them


----------



## ChaseCreekSnow

I think, I thought....does anyone know for sure these days? The only experience I have with liquids was last year subbing for a local company. I drove their liquid trucks two maybe three times just to fill in for a guy..I loaded it one time and sprayed it all in my eyes, it sucked balls. I wont add anymore....

As for the guy that had problems with his diesel, use diesel kleen, change your filter every 10k, keep a spare one in your truck with a filter wrench.Always check the filter first on a diesel if there is a no start...especially in the winter. There is a little petcack (laugh it up knuckle heads) on your fuel bowl(ford f-250/7.3 right?)open it every time you change your filter to drain any water that may be in there...Just always remember to be CLEAN!!!No dirt anywhere,clean the actual outside of the fuel bowl/lid before you take the lid off to expose the filter...Make sure no dirt fell in the bowl.Gotta be surgical with the diesel fuel delivery man,it will **** you good. Tips of injectors can blow right off...a new set can set you back around 2k....I hope you save your lunch money.:laughing: IF you have any more diesel questions, I should be able to answer them.


----------



## ChaseCreekSnow

Superior L & L;945014 said:


> Country club!! We are snow plowers. It's beer, wings and strippers
> 
> lol





Leisure Time LC;945060 said:


> I am good with that


I third this...no fancy country club! Beer,burgers,pizza,wings and titties...thats all I need. Hey, that sounds a lot like my bachelor party is gonna be...with some extra things thrown in there for good measure...


----------



## ajslands

that was me, it is a 6.0


----------



## ChaseCreekSnow

ajslands;945596 said:


> that was me, it is a 6.0


I'm sorry...I demoed one before I bought my current truck. I took it for one night and it gave me problems. Ill stick with the 7.3 diesel any day of the year..my .02


----------



## silvetouch

*salting tonight*

anyone salting tonight? we had some freezing rain and snow mixed in earlier. Most of my lots seemed good from the salt put down earlier though.


----------



## Snow Plow King

We have been salting all day Andy! Some of our accounts told us to salt twice. Get out there and make that money. We started salting at 1' o clock yesterday and now just got done.


----------



## firelwn82

smoore45;944926 said:


> It is four holes and four bolts. Just make sure you put it about 6-8" near the bottom opening and use some sort of backing plate. Most vibrators will come with a kit with the hardware included. A lot of the guys on PS recommend Karrier Co, so that is what I went with this year and it works great.


Thanks for the info. Since I don't really have a problem unless its junk salt. I have the exact model spreader he's trying to sell. For the money it work good and the auger breaks up most of the ****** that sneak through. This last pallet I got on the other hand...... :realmad: SUCKS to say the least. Put it this way, I have to keep a rubber mallet handy to beat the snot out of the chunks... I think today I'm gonna try and take it back before this next round rolls in.


----------



## smoore45

firelwn82;945749 said:


> Thanks for the info. Since I don't really have a problem unless its junk salt. I have the exact model spreader he's trying to sell. For the money it work good and the auger breaks up most of the ****** that sneak through. This last pallet I got on the other hand...... :realmad: SUCKS to say the least. Put it this way, I have to keep a rubber mallet handy to beat the snot out of the chunks... I think today I'm gonna try and take it back before this next round rolls in.


Same here, but the vibrator doesn't necessarily help with the large hardend chunks so keep that in mind. It mostly helps prevent "tunneling" of the salt and keep a steady flow.

I successfully returned a pallet of salt last year because it was garbage, so I would definitely try to return yours!


----------



## procut

smoore45;945851 said:


> Same here, but the vibrator doesn't necessarily help with the large hardend chunks so keep that in mind. It mostly helps prevent "tunneling" of the salt and keep a steady flow.


I second that, the vibrator won't do jack to bust up clumps, it's just to give you a better flow.


----------



## Jason Pallas

procut;945877 said:


> I second that, the vibrator won't do jack to bust up clumps, it's just to give you a better flow.


We're still talking about salting right?  Just wanted to make sure - cuz, if you take that out of context.....:laughing:


----------



## asps4u

Jason Pallas;945921 said:


> We're still talking about salting right?  Just wanted to make sure - cuz, if you take that out of context.....:laughing:


LMAO

Are you guys having problems with only a specific brand of bagged rock salt, or is it with other brands and/or different bagged deicers as well? I only ask because I don't salt this year since none of my accounts wanted it :crying: hopefully I will be next year payup


----------



## Superior L & L

Snow Plow King;945729 said:


> We have been salting all day Andy! Some of our accounts told us to salt twice. Get out there and make that money. We started salting at 1' o clock yesterday and now just got done.


Salt twice ??? wow all we got was a dusting/freezing rain mix for a couple of hours. Seams like that is some real long salt routes



Jason Pallas;945921 said:


> We're still talking about salting right?  Just wanted to make sure - cuz, if you take that out of context.....


:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## Luther

Superior L & L;945939 said:


> Salt twice ??? wow all we got was a dusting/freezing rain mix for a couple of hours. Seams like that is some real long salt routes:


I was thinking the same.......


----------



## Matson Snow

Should change his name to The Salting King.....payup


----------



## lawnprolawns

I barely salted, just some quick spot-treats and light apps on some places to use up extra salt in the truck..


----------



## Luther

I think "he's" a "she"......


----------



## Matson Snow

TCLA;945962 said:


> I think "he's" a "she"......


OOPS!!!..The Salting Queen...


----------



## brookline

ajslands;944748 said:


> thanks asps4u for clearing that up... w/e iam not a diesel mechanic.
> but does any one know who does the k mart parking lots in wayne county? is it one company or contracted out to a bunch, because i was on fort street yesterday in sothgate, and the kmart parking lot had not been salted nor plowed so was wondering who does them, thanks


It is Customers Outdoor Services subbed out to Landscape accents takes care of the them downriver. Jake is actually in charge of them but someone else had to do it that night. I had called him to warn him the other night myself and found out they had a truck down so he had to pass it to someone else.


----------



## silvetouch

Snow Plow King;945729 said:


> We have been salting all day Andy! Some of our accounts told us to salt twice. Get out there and make that money. We started salting at 1' o clock yesterday and now just got done.


$$$ ... get ready for Thursday and Friday!


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Superior L & L;945939 said:


> Salt twice ??? wow all we got was a dusting/freezing rain mix for a couple of hours. Seams like that is some real long salt routes
> 
> :laughing::laughing::laughing:





TCLA;945945 said:


> I was thinking the same.......


Come on guys, this guy needs 4 apps of salt to burn off an inch of snow.

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?p=946024&posted=1#post946024

And I get this feeling he really, really likes me. :laughing:


----------



## Luther

Mark Oomkes;946029 said:


> And I get this feeling he really, really likes me. :laughing:


:laughing::laughing:


----------



## F250SD

:yow!::bluebounc:redbounce:yow!: SNOW..... I had a TON of things to say about the post on here, BUT F***IT right. So how about, Lets GET READY FOR THE SNOW!!!

*XPRESS, can you give me a final UPDATE about the M-59 and M-53 area, timeframs, Snow totals ECT.*


----------



## smoore45

Mark Oomkes;946029 said:


> And I get this feeling he really, really likes me. :laughing:


Thats great! He's like a little pissed off chiuaua that you keep flicking on the nose. And I don't think he is picking up on the fact that you are calling him B.S. :laughing:


----------



## firelwn82

smoore45;945851 said:


> Same here, but the vibrator doesn't necessarily help with the large hardend chunks so keep that in mind. It mostly helps prevent "tunneling" of the salt and keep a steady flow.


Ah crap.... I didn't mean that I wanted it to bust up the chunks. This stuff is such garbage that it doesn't even like to drop or "Funnel" down to the auger. I guess its affraid of melting ice.... :laughing:


----------



## Lightningllc

Howell was horriable last night a glaring sheet of ice, I was salting a little to fast and couldn't stop I owe 5 homeowners in a hoa mailboxes. I wish they wouldn't put them at a t in the road. I guess better than a fire hydrant.


----------



## F250SD

:laughing::laughing::laughing: READ THIS CRAP!! They do alot with just shovels and snow blowers.........

snow removal ( Utica/Sterling Hts.)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Date: 2010-01-06, 11:17AM EST
Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

We do small residential driveways, and side walks, snow-blower and shovel work, some salting , already doing an apartment complex in Utica, and assorted private residences between 23 Mile Road and Van ****, and 19 Mile Road and Ryan.. Cash only please, please contact via e-mail, leave name and phone #, [email protected].. Not a landscaping company, just two guys with shovels and snow blowers.

this is a good one 2
http://detroit.craigslist.org/okl/hss/1539752013.html

CAN ANY ONE TELL ME WHAT THIS EVEN MEANS?----> http://toledo.craigslist.org/hss/1504141025.html


----------



## firelwn82

Lightningllc;946180 said:


> I guess better than a fire hydrant.


Um yep. Those do some good damage. My buddy had that happen last year to his Kodiak and 10ft. boss plow. Lets just say wasn't pretty.....


----------



## F250SD

Looking for a cheap SUB :laughing::laughing: gotta read this one:laughing::laughing:

http://detroit.craigslist.org/wyn/biz/1532096017.html


----------



## procut

I have learned to take the craigslist ads with a grain of salt (pun intended). I have decided though, that next year I will be hiring out my personal driveway and sidewalks. I am sick of having to deal with it after plowing and salting for however long. And around here, with guys advertising for $5-$10, it's like why not. 

The best part is, my my shop is six blocks away, and my personal truck is not lettered, so they will have no idea who I really am. As far as they will be able to tell, I'm just an average guy who doesn't want to shovel his driveway. 

All in all, I'm going to have A LOT of fun beating these guys up. There were some good ones in our local paper too, the old "Will beat any competitors price by 15%, ect." I've wanted to screw with some of these jokers bad over the years, but never did becasue I just figured it was someone out trying to make an honest buck, how would I like it if someone did this to me, ect. The way I look at it now, is I will be a legit customer, they show up do the work, send me a bill and I will gladly pay it.


----------



## procut

OMG, Can't stop laughing.

I looked at this link posted by F2550SD a few posts up. http://detroit.craigslist.org/okl/hss/1539752013.html

A few minutes later I was glancing through the for sale forum and saw this ad. I though the pic looked familiar. LMAO http://detroit.craigslist.org/okl/pts/1533177462.html

:laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## brian12281

F250SD;
this is a good one 2
[URL said:


> http://detroit.craigslist.org/okl/hss/1539752013.html[/URL]


Hmm came across the same guy selling the truck in the above ad with a blown engine.

http://detroit.craigslist.org/okl/pts/1533177462.html


----------



## smoore45

procut;946279 said:


> I have learned to take the craigslist ads with a grain of salt (pun intended). I have decided though, that next year I will be hiring out my personal driveway and sidewalks. I am sick of having to deal with it after plowing and salting for however long. And around here, with guys advertising for $5-$10, it's like why not.
> 
> The best part is, my my shop is six blocks away, and my personal truck is not lettered, so they will have no idea who I really am. As far as they will be able to tell, I'm just an average guy who doesn't want to shovel his driveway.
> 
> All in all, I'm going to have A LOT of fun beating these guys up. There were some good ones in our local paper too, the old "Will beat any competitors price by 15%, ect." I've wanted to screw with some of these jokers bad over the years, but never did becasue I just figured it was someone out trying to make an honest buck, how would I like it if someone did this to me, ect. The way I look at it now, is I will be a legit customer, they show up do the work, send me a bill and I will gladly pay it.


I'm having the same reaction. I would make a killing on my seasonals(even if it was a hard winter) if I hired these guys to do a parking lot salted for $50!!! Baptism by fire, you want to do it for that price?!? Then go right ahead! 

However, when you go to ask them about their insurance, I'm sure you would get a blank stare. So the deal wouldn't really be a deal after one incident. I would like to see the look on their face though when you hand them a 1099 at the end of the year!
:laughing::laughing:


----------



## Glockshot73!

This is Oakland mall in Troy, snow plowing calvary wesport. All but one have brand new sectional pushers, the third pic is my 350 and what i want my business to look like one day . Last pic is a pic of my plowing buddy and my mom hiding from the camera.

Chris


----------



## MikeLawnSnowLLC

I seen that the other day quite the fleet they have up there! All brand new cat backhoes with brand new sectional plows I'm assuming they lease all that equipment for the winter? I think its Professional Outdoor Services or something that does that mall.


----------



## smoore45

procut;946296 said:


> OMG, Can't stop laughing.
> 
> I looked at this link posted by F2550SD a few posts up. http://detroit.craigslist.org/okl/hss/1539752013.html
> 
> A few minutes later I was glancing through the for sale forum and saw this ad. I though the pic looked familiar. LMAO http://detroit.craigslist.org/okl/pts/1533177462.html


Oh man, that is too funny! I also like this quote from his "Ad": " 1" or 5" of snow is all the same to us!." Really, dude? Salt will burn off an 1" and 5" can still kick your a$$ sometimes....


----------



## Glockshot73!

MikeLawnSnowLLC;946376 said:


> I seen that the other day quite the fleet they have up there! All brand new cat backhoes with brand new sectional plows I'm assuming they lease all that equipment for the winter? I think its Professional Outdoor Services or something that does that mall.


Yeah i think it is Professional Outdoor Services, quite a business they have.


----------



## Dhouse

Its Customer Outdoor Services that does oakland mall.


----------



## Matson Snow

Dhouse;946411 said:


> Its Customer Outdoor Services that does oakland mall.


I sure Hope thats a seasonal contract on the Mall...Thats Alot of Rental Iron..Hate to make that payment...Yes it is rental..Saw Michigan Cat Unloading the back hoes a few months ago...


----------



## MikeLawnSnowLLC

Then they must have it contracted out to professional out door services because they were doing all the flowers in the spring and daily watering and they also had a few F250's with there company name on it when i was out there the other day.


----------



## Danhoe

Moved my hoe today to Ann Arbor in hopes of snow on Thur., Looking at Lightning's post if anyone hits a hydrant let me know I repair or replace them, one last winter was hit so hard backing up that a tow truck came out to lift him off, it broke 6 feet down in the ground and it was a wet and cold job to do in January, I also fix manholes. Dan


----------



## michigancutter

Channel 4 just said 2-4 tri county area, westside getting 3-6 thats through thursday night. additional accumulation on friday with lake effects.
What did everyone else hear.?


----------



## ajslands

i watch jerry hodak at 5 maybe its sean ash, o well its channel 7, i checked there website and it said 3-5"

noaa says 2" tommorow, and 1-3 tommorow night,


----------



## sefh

I'm just happy to hear the weather folks talk about snow!!!!:redbounce


----------



## ajslands

and with this snow, maybe people will stop bitting each others heads off


----------



## Stuffdeer

F250SD;946184 said:


> :laughing::laughing::laughing: READ THIS CRAP!! They do alot with just shovels and snow blowers.........
> 
> snow removal ( Utica/Sterling Hts.)
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Date: 2010-01-06, 11:17AM EST
> Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> We do small residential driveways, and side walks, snow-blower and shovel work, some salting , already doing an apartment complex in Utica, and assorted private residences between 23 Mile Road and Van ****, and 19 Mile Road and Ryan.. Cash only please, please contact via e-mail, leave name and phone #, [email protected].. Not a landscaping company, just two guys with shovels and snow blowers.
> 
> this is a good one 2
> http://detroit.craigslist.org/okl/hss/1539752013.html
> 
> CAN ANY ONE TELL ME WHAT THIS EVEN MEANS?----> http://toledo.craigslist.org/hss/1504141025.html


I've seen that one truck for sale and it has a blown engine...


----------



## AndyTblc

Urgent - winter weather message
national weather service grand rapids mi
341 pm est wed jan 6 2010
miz056-064-071-070445-
/o.new.kgrr.ww.y.0001.100107t1500z-100108t0900z/
ottawa-allegan-van buren-
including the cities of...jenison...holland...south haven
341 pm est wed jan 6 2010
...winter weather advisory in effect from 10 am thursday to 4 am
est friday...
The national weather service in grand rapids has issued a winter
weather advisory for snow...which is in effect
from 10 am thursday to 4 am est friday.
Hazardous weather...
* snow will develop thursday morning and continue through
much of thursday night
* snow rates of a half inch to an inch per hour may occur
at times.
* storm totals of 4 to 6 inches with locally higher amounts
possible.
Impacts...
* the snow will cover roads making travel treacherous.
* visibilities may fall to a half mile at times.
* the afternoon commute will likely be impacted.
Precautionary/preparedness actions...
* a winter weather advisory for snow means that periods of snow
will cause primarily travel difficulties. Be prepared for
snow covered roads and limited visibilities...and use caution
while driving.


----------



## M&S Property

ajslands;946678 said:


> and with this snow, maybe people will stop bitting each others heads off


With snow maybe you will stop posting so damn much about nothing.....


----------



## Matson Snow

M&S Property;946707 said:


> With snow maybe you will stop posting so damn much about nothing.....


AMEN to that....


----------



## brookline

M&S Property;946707 said:


> With snow maybe you will stop posting so damn much about nothing.....


:laughing: Agreed...
BTW how did that brine maker turn out? Have you guys tried it out yet?


----------



## ajslands

maybe i think that thing andy tibic posted is pretty unuseful,


----------



## michigancutter

Well is anyone ready for tomorrow?lol with all this time on your hands we should be, huh??
Hope its a ggod push, it will be nice to show my face on my 2" triggers and not just salting one either.
good luck tonight and hopefully no breakdowns


----------



## axl

M&S Property;946707 said:


> With snow maybe you will stop posting so damn much about nothing.....


This pretty much sums up how i feel when I read most of those posts...


----------



## Leisure Time LC

axl;946792 said:


> This pretty much sums up how i feel when I read most of those posts...


That is Hilarius


----------



## ajslands

so more useless posts that have nothing to do with plowing. :laughing:

Does any one know if we are suppose to get a frreezing drizzle tonite,,i thought i had heard that we might but donnou for sure, also where would you Say SE michigan stops, going NW


----------



## Leisure Time LC

ajslands;946805 said:


> so more useless posts that have nothing to do with plowing. :laughing:
> 
> We are just trying to catch up to your 310 posts


----------



## M&S Property

ajslands;946805 said:


> so more useless posts that have nothing to do with plowing. :laughing:
> 
> Does any one know if we are suppose to get a frreezing drizzle tonite,,i thought i had heard that we might but donnou for sure, also where would you Say SE michigan stops, going NW


You could just check the previously posted forecast!


----------



## ajslands

Leisure Time LC;946815 said:


> ajslands;946805 said:
> 
> 
> 
> so more useless posts that have nothing to do with plowing. :laughing:
> 
> We are just trying to catch up to your 310 posts
> 
> 
> 
> oh %*@# i need to lay off the posts for a little while, ive been on my phone posting and didnt realize how high my posts were
Click to expand...


----------



## CJSLAWNSERVICE

Ok guys..... Got this quote request an hour ago ..... didnt seem to add up... anyone good with IP address lookups ? 

65.31.73.23 

Comes back to 5 and farmington area, and the properties were 3,500,000 dollar homes in northville they wanted a quote for . Its in a gated community and last name didnt match the lookup , so i didn't buzz in. Somebody get me this guys address! 

"I would like to find a new contractor as the current contractor was found peeping in my windows and masterbating in my bushes."

No phone number left and email was Frisky(her first name ) @gmail.com 

I wanna find out who this was!


----------



## ajslands

CJSLAWNSERVICE;946906 said:


> Ok guys..... Got this quote request an hour ago ..... didnt seem to add up... anyone good with IP address lookups ?
> 
> 65.31.73.23
> 
> Comes back to 5 and farmington area, and the properties were 3,500,000 dollar homes in northville they wanted a quote for . Its in a gated community and last name didnt match the lookup , so i didn't buzz in. Somebody get me this guys address!
> 
> "I would like to find a new contractor as the current contractor was found peeping in my windows and masterbating in my bushes."
> 
> No phone number left and email was Frisky(her first name ) @gmail.com
> 
> I wanna find out who this was!


iptools.net and you can search up ips, and emails and other stuff too


----------



## silvetouch

CJSLAWNSERVICE;946906 said:


> Ok guys..... Got this quote request an hour ago ..... didnt seem to add up... anyone good with IP address lookups ?
> 
> 65.31.73.23
> 
> Comes back to 5 and farmington area, and the properties were 3,500,000 dollar homes in northville they wanted a quote for . Its in a gated community and last name didnt match the lookup , so i didn't buzz in. Somebody get me this guys address!
> 
> "I would like to find a new contractor as the current contractor was found peeping in my windows and masterbating in my bushes."
> 
> No phone number left and email was Frisky(her first name ) @gmail.com
> 
> I wanna find out who this was!


i've got hits from it in farmington and walled lake


----------



## Lightningllc

CJSLAWNSERVICE;946906 said:


> Ok guys..... Got this quote request an hour ago ..... didnt seem to add up... anyone good with IP address lookups ?
> 
> 65.31.73.23
> 
> Comes back to 5 and farmington area, and the properties were 3,500,000 dollar homes in northville they wanted a quote for . Its in a gated community and last name didnt match the lookup , so i didn't buzz in. Somebody get me this guys address!
> 
> "I would like to find a new contractor as the current contractor was found peeping in my windows and masterbating in my bushes."
> 
> No phone number left and email was Frisky(her first name ) @gmail.com
> 
> I wanna find out who this was!


Bellagio on beck Same thing I bid last jan, Its a joke they call 30 contractors and have you bid for no reason.


----------



## silvetouch

CJSLAWNSERVICE;946906 said:


> Ok guys..... Got this quote request an hour ago ..... didnt seem to add up... anyone good with IP address lookups ?
> 
> 65.31.73.23
> 
> Comes back to 5 and farmington area, and the properties were 3,500,000 dollar homes in northville they wanted a quote for . Its in a gated community and last name didnt match the lookup , so i didn't buzz in. Somebody get me this guys address!
> 
> "I would like to find a new contractor as the current contractor was found peeping in my windows and masterbating in my bushes."
> 
> No phone number left and email was Frisky(her first name ) @gmail.com
> 
> I wanna find out who this was!


Nick Lidstrom lives in there.. or did...not sure if he's still there


----------



## F250SD

Details for IP Address: 65.31.73.23

General Information
Hostname: rrcs-65-31-73-23.central.biz.rr.com 
ISP: Road Runner 
Organization: Road Runner 
Proxy: None detected 
Type: Cable/DSL

Geo-Location Information

Country: United States 
State/Region: MI 
City: Livonia 
Latitude: 42.3968 
Longitude: -83.3732 
Area Code: 734

IP LISTED AS SPAM IP ON 
dnsbl.njabl.org
dnsbl.sorbs.net
dul.dnsbl.sorbs.net
zen.spamhaus.org

Results for: [email protected]
Basic Profile 
Name:
Frisky 
Location: Rochester, Michigan, \


----------



## AndyTblc

Thursday... Snow developing in the morning and continuing into the late evening. An inch or two of snow is expected in the counties north of Grand Rapids. 3 to 6 inches of snow likely from the Grand Rapids area southward through Kalamazoo to the Indiana border. A heads up to travelers... 6 or more inches of lake enhanced snow could fall across portions of southeastern Wisconsin... northeast Illinois... including the Chicago area. Highs in the mid 20s.


----------



## Jason Pallas

I had to laugh - the NOAA forecast discussion: "this will be a plowable" event. You never see that kinda language in there! They do have a sense of humor - they must be reading this thread.

On a another note - I just picked up a Tanaka edger off Craigs for $125! Damm good deal. I've always wanted one of those. They're about $600 new and you can only rarely find em used - usually for $250 or more. Screw winter - Think Spring,

One more thing. Here's the link for that federal fuel credit that I was talking about.

http://www.irs.gov/pub/irs-pdf/f4136.pdf


----------



## jbiggert

Jason Pallas;947262 said:


> I had to laugh - the NOAA forecast discussion: "this will be a plowable" event. You never see that kinda language in there! They do have a sense of humor - they must be reading this thread.
> 
> On a another note - I just picked up a Tanaka edger off Craigs for $125! Damm good deal. I've always wanted one of those. They're about $600 new and you can only rarely find em used - usually for $250 or more. Screw winter - Think Spring,
> 
> One more thing. Here's the link for that federal fuel credit that I was talking about.
> 
> http://www.irs.gov/pub/irs-pdf/f4136.pdf


I know I caught that on noaa too. I thought maybe you or xpress were finally getting paid to give the forcast and were giving a shout out to plow site.:laughing:


----------



## jbiggert

Is this supposed to be a nice light and fluffy snow? Gotta ease the new plow into the season. And my back for sidewalk duty...lol


----------



## Jason Pallas

It should be really light - the moisture ratios are very high.... like 17:1 if I recall, glad this system is only carrying .175" - .25" of QPF with it. Otherwise, we'd be smoked.


----------



## TheXpress2002

Jason Pallas;947355 said:


> It should be really light - the moisture ratios are very high.... like 17:1 if I recall, glad this system is only carrying .175" - .25" of QPF with it. Otherwise, we'd be smoked.


NAM is calling for .45" QPF for storm total. (I know we will not see that much........I hope not.........So when it starts snowing at 8am tomorrow I will throw the panic flag)

LOL


----------



## P&M Landscaping

TheXpress2002;947418 said:


> NAM is calling for .45" QPF for storm total. (I know we will not see that much........I hope not.........So when it starts snowing at 8am tomorrow I will throw the panic flag)
> 
> LOL


Can you dumb it down for me please? 

Edit: Just did a little research, and with my math that puts us at around 8" with a 17:1 ratio?


----------



## TheXpress2002

Jason Pallas;947262 said:


> I had to laugh - the NOAA forecast discussion: "this will be a plowable" event. You never see that kinda language in there! They do have a sense of humor - they must be reading this thread.


I am on the other end of the red phone. I called 3-6 yesterday at 3:23ish and at 4:00 NOAA said 3-6 then Jerry at 5:00 said 3-6.

I cant get Chuck to come around to the idea, he is stead fast at 1-3. Oh well cant win them all.

Last point....I wouldnt be suprised if we get upgraded to a Winter Storm Warning tomorrow morning. Once this thing shows its complete face


----------



## Jason Pallas

Chuck's always a little slow. LOL

BTW - I thought the NAM was a little too high too. Xpress, you look at the system lately.... doing some pretty interesting things (deformation - negative tilting). I think this forecast may modify a bit as the system get closer.


----------



## P&M Landscaping

TheXpress2002;947439 said:


> I am on the other end of the red phone. I called 3-6 yesterday at 3:23ish and at 4:00 NOAA said 3-6 then Jerry at 5:00 said 3-6.
> 
> I cant get Chuck to come around to the idea, he is stead fast at 1-3. Oh well cant win them all.
> 
> Last point....I wouldnt be suprised if we get upgraded to a Winter Storm Warning tomorrow morning. Once this thing shows its complete face


Thanks xpress, looking forward to your report tomorrow! :bluebounc


----------



## lawnprolawns

Snow Plow King;945729 said:


> We have been salting all day Andy! Some of our accounts told us to salt twice. Get out there and make that money. We started salting at 1' o clock yesterday and now just got done.


For some reason, these two might go together... lol



TCLA;900148 said:


> No snow here this morning.....did find 1/2" of salt on the condo driveways across the street from my house though. The company that services this place will go unnamed.
> 
> View attachment 65901
> 
> 
> Now, no one is perfect.....but when you send 5 amigos to hand shovel 6 driveways have them apply the chems *BY HAND* on a place this small. They have enough labor to easily to this. The ****** then comes by after the shoveling and obliterates the driveways and road with his v-box.
> 
> This has been going on over there for years. What a joke.
> 
> I spoke to the owner last year and pointed out to him their salt that lands 20-25' in my front yard when they salt the road. Said it wouldn't happen again.....right.:realmad:
> 
> View attachment 65903


----------



## TheXpress2002

Jason Pallas;947448 said:


> Chuck's always a little slow. LOL
> 
> BTW - I thought the NAM was a little too high too. Xpress, you look at the system lately.... doing some pretty interesting things (deformation - negative tilting). I think this forecast may modify a bit as the system get closer.


All I can say is Jackie Wilson and "Higher and Higher" :whistling:

You know your love (your love keeps lifting me)
Keep on lifting (love keeps lifting me)
Higher (lifting me)
Higher and higher (higher)
I said your love (your love keeps lifting me)
Keep on (love keeps lifting me)
Lifting me (lifting me)
Higher and higher (higher)

Now sock it me


----------



## Jason Pallas

LOL. Yep.


----------



## jbiggert

Danhoe;946603 said:


> Moved my hoe today to Ann Arbor in hopes of snow on Thur., Looking at Lightning's post if anyone hits a hydrant let me know I repair or replace them, one last winter was hit so hard backing up that a tow truck came out to lift him off, it broke 6 feet down in the ground and it was a wet and cold job to do in January, I also fix manholes. Dan


Yeah Dan thanks for taking care of that last winter! Unfortunately that wasn't the only thing the driver backed into last season, definitely the worst but not the only

I can vouch for Dan's work. He did a great job for a fair price.Also did some work on one of our skid steers too. BTW this Joe formerly with GLD.


----------



## michigancutter

Well i hope we only get 3" dont want a 5" or more. to much break downs with that kind of snow. just my opinion. but i am in St. Clair so i dont think we will get that much. time will tell


----------



## michigancutter

Jason Pallas;947262 said:


> I had to laugh - the NOAA forecast discussion: "this will be a plowable" event. You never see that kinda language in there! They do have a sense of humor - they must be reading this thread.
> 
> On a another note - I just picked up a Tanaka edger off Craigs for $125! Damm good deal. I've always wanted one of those. They're about $600 new and you can only rarely find em used - usually for $250 or more. Screw winter - Think Spring,
> 
> One more thing. Here's the link for that federal fuel credit that I was talking about.
> 
> http://www.irs.gov/pub/irs-pdf/f4136.pdf


Thats a great deal, i like the tanka walkbehinds the work pretty damn good, i use to have one untill it got stolen. I think i bought mine of craigslist for 300.00 or close to it. gotto love cl for cheap stuff


----------



## MikeLawnSnowLLC

My first plowing even this late in the winter lol im kinda nervous!! The first time plowing every thing never goes as smooth no matter how hard you plan!


----------



## Moonlighter

MikeLawnSnowLLC;947618 said:


> My first plowing even this late in the winter lol im kinda nervous!! The first time plowing every thing never goes as smooth no matter how hard you plan!


Go slow and easy and it should be fine, it's looking like light and fluffy snow anyway, best stuff to play in. :redbouncepurplebou:bluebouncpayup


----------



## MikeLawnSnowLLC

Yea what are ya gunna do I get like this every year I want everything perfect lol


----------



## Moonlighter

For me it will be third time out this season so I am hoping all the bugs are worked out, and nothing breaks. I did all my pre snow checks, topped all the fluids up now I just need the snow to fall. Plus I am taking a rider with me to show him the ropes and I'm used to running alone so that will be a trip.


----------



## MikeLawnSnowLLC

I've always had someone come with me just to shovel and salt walks plus helps keep me up on those long nights when you got someone to shoot the sh*t with instead of talking to yourself!


----------



## Moonlighter

Yeah I'm thinking it will be nice not to have to shovel, I'll just have him do it and tell him it's part of the learning curve LOL.


----------



## MikeLawnSnowLLC

We do quite a bit residential so I usually find myself helping shovel those but commercial is where i finally get to rest a bit.


----------



## Cross Cut

With the weather as cold as it has been for the past couple of dustings I am curious if anyone uses a hand held or backpack blower ? Sidewalks are left clean and dry.


----------



## MikeLawnSnowLLC

Seen a guy using a back pack blower the other day looked like it was working good but was getting a lot of blowback because it was kinda windy out, have never tried it though just what i seen.


----------



## Joeslawncare

MikeLawnSnowLLC;947696 said:


> Seen a guy using a back pack blower the other day looked like it was working good but was getting a lot of blowback because it was kinda windy out, have never tried it though just what i seen.


Yea, ive done it, works pretty good, even on smaller driveways, great for sidewalks, but useless if the snow is anything over 2 inches, perfect for the smaller events.


----------



## procut

FYI on using blowers: Sure they work great for fluffy snow, but... another local guy I know used one on a condo complex. The residents were quite unhappy that he used a "leaf blower" on snow, and if the snow was so light that it could be done with a "leaf blower" that it didn't need doing, ect, ect. I don't really remeber the outcome of the story, if any, but something to keep in mind.


----------



## ajslands

if its that light couldent you just salt it?


----------



## Cross Cut

It works great when it is 20 give or take. It will even bust up footprints and tire tracks. Best part is the sidewalk/drive is dry, bone dry.


----------



## michigancutter

I have already loaded backpacks in all my trucks for walks tomorrow. they work great for sidewalks and driveways. Dont even have to salt them, Saves time on condos too, and never had a complaint,actually some customers told my guys that That was pretty creative of use to use blowers instead of shovels due to how clean it came off. to each it own i guess


----------



## procut

I'm certainly not condoning the use of back pack blowers. They work GREAT fast, too, and right down to the pavemnet/cement. I was just sharing a story. I myslef thought it was odd that the customer would complain about something like that, but whatever. I see back pack blowers used on snow all the time, I guess it was a new concept to them, lol.


----------



## AndyTblc

Well, they delayed some schools for Allegan county, I guess we had some freezing rain, and on top of that, we are suppose to get 4-6 inches of snow on top of that, and it looks like everybody might get a piece of this up coming storm


----------



## P&M Landscaping

Xpress, looks like your right again, they upped our totals over night!


----------



## flykelley

Hi Guys
Fox 2 is saying only 2-3 inchs for northern oakland county. Ben also said very few places were going to get 4-6 inchs. Im sticking with Xpress.

Mike


----------



## TheXpress2002

:laughing::laughing:Ben Bailey just said 1-6 inches. What kind of forecast is that:laughing::laughing:


----------



## Superior L & L

My forcast for tonight and tomorrow.......it may snow !


----------



## M&S Property

M&S Property;946817 said:


> You could just check the previously posted forecast!





Superior L & L;947960 said:


> My forcast for tonight and tomorrow.......it may snow !


It may snow, it may not snow, or it may not snow alot...You have to make sure you cover all of the bases when predicting snow, get it wrong and people get mad.


----------



## Cross Cut

just need a bigger dart board


----------



## Lightningllc

Snow Snow and PLOW SNOW Sounds good


----------



## Danhoe

*wings*

Talked to my buddy the motor carrier, WATCH your wings being to wide they will be targeting them, this is in southeast michigan. He knows my box is 14' that is why he told me. Dan


----------



## terrapro

TheXpress2002;947418 said:


> NAM is calling for .45" QPF for storm total. (I know we will not see that much........I hope not.........So when it starts snowing at 8am tomorrow I will throw the panic flag)
> 
> LOL


Not quite 8AM but it looks like it will start within a couple hours. I wouldn't mind if it puts down a couple of its inches this afternoon and finishes by midnight.

Most likely it will probably give us a dusting this afternoon and the rest of the storm will fizzle out.


----------



## TheXpress2002

terrapro;948005 said:


> Not quite 8AM but it looks like it will start within a couple hours. I wouldn't mind if it puts down a couple of its inches this afternoon and finishes by midnight.
> 
> Most likely it will probably give us a dusting this afternoon and the rest of the storm will fizzle out.


Actually the heaviest stuff will not come until midnight. It will fizzle out quick though around 6am


----------



## 24v6spd

Now comes the waiting...........


----------



## tmltrans

Snow has started out here western Washtenaw county. Not real heavy yet but definitely accumulating.


----------



## lawnprolawns

TheXpress2002;948017 said:


> Actually the heaviest stuff will not come until midnight. It will fizzle out quick though around 6am


geat, why cant it be done by 2 or 3? 6AM is kind of going to suck.


----------



## F250SD

Well Off to  Playing Call of duty all night was a great way to stay up! I still feel like :yow!: about tonight!!


----------



## TheXpress2002

Snowing in Canton and sticking


----------



## lawnprolawns

TheXpress2002;948082 said:


> Snowing in Canton and sticking


Anyone salting before this stuff hits?


----------



## Matson Snow

lawnprolawns;948090 said:


> Anyone salting before this stuff hits?


Im sure the Snow Plow King is out salting Right NOW!!!!:waving:


----------



## lawnprolawns

Of course, but I dont salt 1/8" of snow twice either.. lol. Matson, PM me with details on where you plow/sub at. Just wondering if we've ever crossed paths working for the "real snow plow king"


----------



## sefh

Yep snowing right now in A2. It's a little early I thought they were saying between 12-1 it was going to start.


----------



## Lightningllc

TheXpress2002;948017 said:


> Actually the heaviest stuff will not come until midnight. It will fizzle out quick though around 6am


Great 6 am, That gives me about 10 minutes to get things done. Well maybe 2 plows today and 2 salts, $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$:redbounce:redbounceussmileyflagussmileyflag


----------



## Lightningllc

Snowing at us 23 and Silver lake. Turning white starting earlier than predicted. xpress whats the outlook did it change.


----------



## Scenic Lawnscape

I guess the snow god's are getting back at me for complaining.

I picked up my "new truck" tuesday night, and it needs tires and I have to mount my light bar, and get plates and such. Well about a hr after i get home, my youngest son starts throwing up,and then my 2nd oldest. Then my oldest starts, so need less to say it was a long night, hardly any sleep. Then the wife and I get it yesterday, and was in bed all day. I just got up, and feel better, but she is still sleeping.

This is going to be a long day for me, but i wont complain as long as i get to plow wesport


----------



## Allor Outdoor

If anyone in the Commerce/Walled Lake area needs some Liquid Calcium for tonights storm,or any other storm...
Give me a call at 248-926-0211.


----------



## michigancutter

Well justin ryan just said 1-2 for my area port huron northern macomb. Hope he is full of crap i just got done loading salt/calcium in my trucks, called my walk guys and have a sub for back up. if i only get 1-2 i will be pissed. Did anyone hear anything different in my area. Thanks


----------



## Lightningllc

Hate to say it but fox 2 has been close all year.


----------



## JR Snow Removal

michigancutter;948174 said:


> Well justin ryan just said 1-2 for my area port huron northern macomb. Hope he is full of crap i just got done loading salt/calcium in my trucks, called my walk guys and have a sub for back up. if i only get 1-2 i will be pissed. Did anyone hear anything different in my area. Thanks


You come in to Port Huron?

Q-Country said 2-4 tonight and they're are usually close.


----------



## Jason Pallas

Scenic Lawnscape;948119 said:


> I guess the snow god's are getting back at me for complaining.
> 
> I picked up my "new truck" tuesday night, and it needs tires and I have to mount my light bar, and get plates and such. Well about a hr after i get home, my youngest son starts throwing up,and then my 2nd oldest. Then my oldest starts, so need less to say it was a long night, hardly any sleep. Then the wife and I get it yesterday, and was in bed all day. I just got up, and feel better, but she is still sleeping.
> 
> This is going to be a long day for me, but i wont complain as long as i get to plow wesport


Keep your chin up. You'll be able to rest come Friday afternoon.


----------



## michigancutter

JR Snow Removal;948222 said:


> You come in to Port Huron?
> 
> Q-Country said 2-4 tonight and they're are usually close.


Just south of Port Huron, St.Clair, Marine City areas, then northen Macomb- Richmond,Lenox,New Haven Areas. I have a Brother in law that lives in marysville. I think by wahdams or smiths creek, Somwhere over there.
What area do you work, maybe we cross paths


----------



## ChaseCreekSnow

Snowing nicely here in farmington hills...just a heads up guys. See ya out there!


----------



## JR Snow Removal

I go from St. Clair - Fort Gratiot and sometimes Richmond if I have time to help a guy. If you dont mind me asking what do you do in St. Clair I'll keep an eye out to introduce myself.


----------



## terrapro

NOAA just bumped my night time accumulation up to 3-5" xysport


----------



## michigancutter

I have a couple of big ressi in the area, no commercial over there yet, Kevins and maple have that area pretty wll covered. Trying to get in over there but not having any luck.lol Im personally never in St. Clair, but my guys are. I do the the Northern macomb area, chesterfiels,the clem, clinton twp. Ect....


----------



## JR Snow Removal

Oh, Ya Kevin's has a damn monopoly around here haha well if you ever need a weather report around here I'll pm you my number.


----------



## michigancutter

LOL, right about that but give me time ill get in there, heard alot of people are unhappy with his services but he has cheap prices, i never meet kevin or seen any of his work so i cant say if he is a hack or what, i do know he has a big outfit. Thats cool thanks much apperciated ill take you up on that offer. I sure we will run into each other one day. ill buy you a beer or a coffee.lol


----------



## TheXpress2002

terrapro;948261 said:


> NOAA just bumped my night time accumulation up to 3-5" xysport


Still singing "Higher and Higher"


----------



## terrapro

TheXpress2002;948279 said:


> Still singing "Higher and Higher"


Really!  thats too much. Oh well, maybe I can hit a few things twice.


----------



## TheXpress2002

Really here is my weather secret.....MOE says this bad boy is starting to tilt and that whoever called for 1-3 needs to go back to school and learn how to read models


----------



## asps4u

TheXpress2002;948339 said:


> Really here is my weather secret.....MOE says this bad boy is starting to tilt and that whoever called for 1-3 needs to go back to school and learn how to read models


:laughing: That's awesome! Moe could teach Ben Bailey a thing or two!


----------



## AndyTblc

to go plow or not to go plow, we have probly 1-3 inches in different spots, I won't do the driveways till either later tonight, or early tomorrow morning, but the parking lot, they said 1 inch, but with cars driving in it all the time, it gets packed down so it's probly not worth plowing just yet. Except that it's in an open area and there probly is 2-3 inches where is isn't packed down. decisions decisions


----------



## tmltrans

FYI just hit the 1" mark out here in western Washtenaw county. Steady light snow 1/4 to 1/3 inch/hour.


----------



## terrapro

Do you guys use "special" rulers? I couldn't even make a snow ball yet, we maybe have 1/2" in the heavy spots.


----------



## AndyTblc

terrapro;948372 said:


> Do you guys use "special" rulers? I couldn't even make a snow ball yet, we maybe have 1/2" in the heavy spots.


yeah I use a very special ruler, I use the "yup good enough" ruler


----------



## smoore45

terrapro;948261 said:


> NOAA just bumped my night time accumulation up to 3-5" xysport





TheXpress2002;948279 said:


> Still singing "Higher and Higher"


I'm not seeing how this is setting up for heavier snow overnight.  Right now there looks like a dry pocket near Fort Wayne that would be here in a few hours. Xpress any insight?


----------



## cgrappler135

I salted my porch n walkway about an hour ago and its still wet here in Livonia! I should go shovel n salt the walks at my condo's around 5 so they are good for when people get home from work!


----------



## jbiggert

terrapro;948372 said:


> Do you guys use "special" rulers? I couldn't even make a snow ball yet, we maybe have 1/2" in the heavy spots.


The snow is is exactly equidistant from my first and second knuckle on my index finger which registers in at an extremely accurate 1.5"


----------



## MikeLawnSnowLLC

Snowing real good over here in St. Clair Shores whoooo hooooooooooo purplebou


----------



## Joeslawncare

Around 2 inches down already, in the downriver area!!!:redbounce:redbounce


----------



## Mark Oomkes

TheXpress2002;948279 said:


> Still singing "Higher and Higher"


I don't know, we have probably 2" down and it has slowed drastically.

And it is getting much lighter.

Guys over in Chi-town said it stopped completely for them after a couple inches and they were supposed to get 8-10 or more.


----------



## Scenic Lawnscape

I just drove by my lot's and there is so much rock salt down it almost look's like it snowed rock salt


----------



## smoore45

Mark Oomkes;948486 said:


> Guys over in Chi-town said it stopped completely for them after a couple inches and they were supposed to get 8-10 or more.


Yeah, thats what I am seeing on the radar, so I'm not so sure about our accumulations....I guess I'll have to resort to looking out the window and using special rulers!


----------



## michigancutter

Dont have anything in St. clair. Just started but not sticking yet. Whats the update xpress? Any changes with snow totals. I see a dry slot moving in


----------



## Greenstar lawn

It just started sticking in New Baltimore. Seems to be coming down pretty good


----------



## firelwn82

It's been snowing steady here since about 1pm. The salt on my own driveway is now covered in snow. 
Here's the national weather prediction and snow Advisory until 7am Fri. Enjoy ladies 

.WINTER WEATHER ADVISORY REMAINS IN EFFECT UNTIL 7 AM EST
FRIDAY...

A WINTER WEATHER ADVISORY REMAINS IN EFFECT UNTIL 7 AM EST
FRIDAY. 

* SNOW WILL SPREAD ACROSS THE AREA DURING THE EARLY AFTERNOON.
LIGHT TO MODERATE SNOW WILL CONTINUE THROUGH TONIGHT BEFORE
GRADUALLY TAPERING OFF FRIDAY MORNING. THE MOST INTENSE SNOWFALL WILL
OCCUR EARLY THIS EVENING.

* TOTAL SNOWFALL ACCUMULATIONS OF 4 TO 6 INCHES ARE EXPECTED.

* VISIBILITY WILL DROP TO AROUND A HALF MILE AT TIMES AS THE SNOW
INCREASES IN INTENSITY.


----------



## grassmaster06

if any one want a residential cust in westland give me a call for the info 313-443-7067


----------



## Joeslawncare

Anyone Looking for a sub for tonight in the downriver area?? Got some extra time if anyone needs some help. If so pm me. Thanks Joe


----------



## Scenic Lawnscape

looking at the radar, it is almost dried up near the ohio/michigan boarder, and it is moving north at a good clip


----------



## AndyTblc

just got done plowing 5"


----------



## brookline

Well theres 2" down so everyone should at least hit their triggers.:yow!:wesport


----------



## ChaseCreekSnow

Heading out soon to plow some subdivision roads..then off to do the rest.. Take a rest then back at it again! My salt rig has been out for a couple hours now actually.... Good luck to everyone tonight!!!


----------



## Superior L & L

The weather guesser on the local ABC station said we will be getting 3.5-4" for total storm totals. Radar looked like it was going to be done within three hour or so, they say it will snow till 5:00am.............but what do i know


----------



## TheXpress2002

Scenic Lawnscape;948562 said:


> looking at the radar, it is almost dried up near the ohio/michigan boarder, and it is moving north at a good clip


Just wait for it to start heading east......


----------



## Jason Pallas

Start by 11-12 tonight - you'll be fine. The low needs to move further to the east - then you'll be ok.

LOL - We picked up about a half dozen residentials and 3 commercial accounts today (larger chain stores) today. Nothing like last minute planning! Gotta love it.


----------



## bigjeeping

Superior L & L;948674 said:


> The weather guesser on the local ABC station said we will be getting 3.5-4" for total storm totals. Radar looked like it was going to be done within three hour or so, they say it will snow till 5:00am.............but what do i know


Yeah everyone is calling for different end-times. Planning on rolling out at 4AM unless it stops sooner.


----------



## TheXpress2002

Midnight start time and everyone will be fine


----------



## TheXpress2002

Jason Pallas;948692 said:


> Start by 11-12 tonight - you'll be fine. The low needs to move further to the east - then you'll be ok.





TheXpress2002;948696 said:


> Midnight start time and everyone will be fine


LOL..... great minds think alike


----------



## bigjeeping

TheXpress2002;948696 said:


> Midnight start time and everyone will be fine


"they" are saying 100% snow until 4-5 AM?


----------



## TheXpress2002

bigjeeping;948702 said:


> "they" are saying 100% snow until 4-5 AM?


Here is the issue. Yes the system has headedfurther north than we thought and the dry pocket is trying to work in.....but.....look towards Traverse City on radar and watch the band begin to head south and wrap around. The heavy stuff should move on by midnight but it will still continue to snow and if de-icer is laid down you will be fine.

http://www.intellicast.com/National/Radar/Current.aspx?animate=true


----------



## Five Star Lawn Care LLC

Special weather statement
national weather service detroit/pontiac mi
438 pm est thu jan 7 2010

miz075-076-082-083-072345-
washtenaw-wayne-lenawee-monroe-
including the cities of...ann arbor...detroit...adrian...monroe
438 pm est thu jan 7 2010


snow continues to fall across southeast michigan as low pressure
tracks across the ohio valley. The snowfall is tapering off in
lenawee and monroe counties and will begin to taper off in
washtenaw and wayne counties during the next hour. Additional
accumulations will generally be a half an inch or less.
However...slippery conditions will still be possible during the
evening commute. Reduced visibilities...generally one mile or
less...can also be expected in association with patchy fog across
the area. Motorists are urged to use caution in areas of reduced
visibilities and beware of slick spots on the roads.


----------



## Joeslawncare

TheXpress2002;948711 said:


> Here is the issue. Yes the system has headedfurther north than we thought and the dry pocket is trying to work in.....but.....look towards Traverse City on radar and watch the band begin to head south and wrap around. The heavy stuff should move on by midnight but it will still continue to snow and if de-icer is laid down you will be fine.
> 
> http://www.intellicast.com/National/Radar/Current.aspx?animate=true


Xpress, how much more do you think were gonna get between now and midnight?

Thanks Alot!!!


----------



## Scenic Lawnscape

I have seen it all now.

I was at a game stop a little while ago and there was a plow truck/salter pulling in at the same time as me, and i watched him drive up on to the side walk turn on his sprayer(boom) and start driving down the sidewalk.Isnt that taking a risk?


----------



## TheXpress2002

Joeslawncare;948747 said:


> Xpress, how much more do you think were gonna get between now and midnight?
> 
> Thanks Alot!!!


Another 1-3 inches


----------



## 2FAST4U

Chesterfield, the Clem, and Harrison Twp. are all around 2-3" right now and still coming down strong!!!

Edit: looking back at the last page and everyones start times I'm on board with the 12/1 am start


----------



## bigjeeping

TheXpress2002;948711 said:


> Here is the issue. Yes the system has headedfurther north than we thought and the dry pocket is trying to work in.....but.....look towards Traverse City on radar and watch the band begin to head south and wrap around. The heavy stuff should move on by midnight but it will still continue to snow and if de-icer is laid down you will be fine.
> 
> http://www.intellicast.com/National/Radar/Current.aspx?animate=true


Gotcha. How much snow do you think we will receive after midnight? I don't treat many residentials so I am worried about additional accumulation.


----------



## michigancutter

2FAST4U;948781 said:


> Chesterfield, the Clem, and Harrison Twp. are all around 2-3" right now and still coming down strong!!!
> 
> Edit: looking back at the last page and everyones start times I'm on board with the 12/1 am start


Great!! Looks like ill get a push on that side of town. Only have about a inch inch and a half by me. 12/1 sounds like a good start time.


----------



## Moonlighter

We have a good three inches in Pontiac. Hitting the road at midnight, stay safe out there there driving like idiots.


----------



## lawnprolawns

Well. Plowed one parking lot with about 1.5-2" and cleaned up some subdivision roads to keep cars from sliding too much. Salted a handful of places earlier on, after I got a call saying three people fell. Than was at noon.. people need to learn how to walk. Going to Brann's for All-You-Can-Eat Ribs for a while then plowing. Anyone care to join? Lol


----------



## alternative

Barely 2" in SCS


----------



## MikeLawnSnowLLC

Yea I'm gunna head out at 1ish I cant see us getting much more snow after that its already down to a light snow now so I'd imagine in 6 hours the worst will be done


----------



## irlandscaper

They are saying 5-8" for port huron!!! Beggers cant be choosers... payup


----------



## Do It All Do It Right

Aw Man! Snow! You mean we have to work; snow what a pita :laughing:


----------



## bigjeeping

5" in Saline


----------



## JR Snow Removal

irlandscaper;948908 said:


> They are saying 5-8" for port huron!!! Beggers cant be choosers... payup


Bout time we get to play:yow!:


----------



## silvetouch

*snow snow snow*

Most hourly forecasts are showing only 20-40% light snow now through 2 Am. then it jumps to 90 - 100% from 2-5AM snow. Anyone have any insight on additional accumulations?


----------



## TheXpress2002

Radar looks so pretty. So does the 4 - 4.5 inches here in Canton


----------



## P&M Landscaping

TheXpress2002;948962 said:


> Radar looks so pretty. So does the 4 - 4.5 inches here in Canton


How much more are you thinking overnight?


----------



## TheXpress2002

Last post for the evening....(please flip back through post before asking questions. I hate sounding like a repetitive babbling idiot)

Wrap around is starting to occur. Hence if you walk outside the winds are shifting. The dry slot is filling in with *LIGHT* snow. ]The system will now start moving east. *NOT EVERYONE* will continue to get snow but some folks I would say north of 94 it may continue to snow and _*POSSIBLY*_ accumulate. 1-3 inches before said and done. I am going out at midnight no matter what. If you lay de-icer after you push you will not have to worry about it re accumulating.

Be safe everyone


----------



## JR Snow Removal

So I just get a call from the Coast Guard Station up here asking if I plow their snow. I told him I submited my bid but noone got back with me, he goes oh, well we did give it to someone and we dont know who and I'm trying to get ahold of the guy so I'm calling everyone that submitted a bid. haha good luck


----------



## terrapro

JR Snow Removal;949002 said:


> So I just get a call from the Coast Guard Station up here asking if I plow their snow. I told him I submited my bid but noone got back with me, he goes oh, well we did give it to someone and we dont know who and I'm trying to get ahold of the guy so I'm calling everyone that submitted a bid. haha good luck


You didn't get them to sign!



silvetouch;948961 said:


> Most hourly forecasts are showing only 20-40% light snow now through 2 Am. then it jumps to 90 - 100% from 2-5AM snow. Anyone have any insight on additional accumulations?


I was also wondering about the snow they are claiming is going to come from 2-4AM?


----------



## Metro Lawn

I looks like it should be done around midnight or soon after unless this storm stalls and just sits over us. Here are some pics from earlier plowing walks downtown. First time I got to use the Super Z with a 6' plow. Sorry for the crappy phone pix.


----------



## lmarine

I think some are trigger happy iam going to wait a little longer it is starting to move east now and dry air has sat in but the condos are fine till 5am good night all and lets hope for no break downs :}


----------



## Milwaukee

Metro Lawn when that picture taken? It look you got less snow than I get now.


----------



## Metro Lawn

Milwaukee;949299 said:


> Metro Lawn when that picture taken? It look you got less snow than I get now.


 That was about 6 PM Woodward and Jefferson area


----------



## sefh

Still snowing pretty good down here by Ohio. Be safe out there boys.


----------



## alternative

John, how did that Hustler work out for you down at the DIA? I think thats what was in the photo...
Looks COLLLLDDDD


----------



## Scenic Lawnscape

Any one on the east side have a extra 6 pin western controller or know of anyone open on this side down? I am plowing with the blade right angled and up and down. I know it is the controller becuase I smelled something burning right be for the left angling stopped. If not I will be plowing ritghty all night lol


----------



## alternative

Try getting ahold of john at promow...he is on here Sharpcut1- he might be able to help you


----------



## Scenic Lawnscape

alternative;949557 said:


> Try getting ahold of john at promow...he is on here Sharpcut1- he might be able to help you


well acording to there voicemail they would be there if over 2" so my wife drove down there from lakeside mall and they were closed


----------



## Sharpcut 1

We are here OVERNIGHT after a 2" snowfall, usually open at 1:00 AM when a plowing event is happening. Our message says to leave a message and we will get back to you.

I spoke to your wife Kim. Said she was all set.

We are open to service our cusomers, like Metro, that purchased or had a plow serviced by us. For all others, we are open for parts.

Scenic, Sorry if there was confusion on our message. Not exactly worded right.


----------



## firelwn82

Have about 6 inches. Gonna go play in the white gold.... Enjoy everyone...


----------



## F250SD

:yow!::yow!::yow!: I love SNOW payup, My PITAS called me way to soon(7:45pm) i said ok ill plow ya But its not done!... what do i know i am a stuped Plow truck driver, Well NOW I AM GOING BACK, HAHAHA


----------



## AndyTblc

my alarm went off at 4:07, was out the door by 4:25, and just got done about 20 minutes ago. We got about 3-4 inches over night on top of the 5 that fell


----------



## gottaloveOT

We came in last night at 11 and finished up around 6:30.

We had 10 plow trucks, 3 brooms, 2 loaders with pushers and a gator w/plow running. We had a contractor come in and they brought 3 loaders with 16-18' pushers. We then had to salt everything.

We plowed everything but had to do most of it again around 3:30.

Now it is cleanup time for the equipment so I can see what all was broken and nobody told me.


----------



## Metro Lawn

alternative;949530 said:


> John, how did that Hustler work out for you down at the DIA? I think thats what was in the photo...
> Looks COLLLLDDDD


worked very well to my suprise. pushes very well (that is Chase Bank in the pic)


----------



## Sharpcut 1

Metro Lawn;949873 said:


> worked very well to my suprise. pushes very well (that is Chase Bank in the pic)


John
We put one on one of Nu-appearance's Hustler 5 years ago, and they used it for walks till they bought a quad. I thought it would slide sideways, but they said they did'nt have any problems with that. Just need a cab enclosure now! LOL


----------



## Metro Lawn

Sharpcut 1;949931 said:


> John
> We put one on one of Nu-appearance's Hustler 5 years ago, and they used it for walks till they bought a quad. I thought it would slide sideways, but they said they did'nt have any problems with that. Just need a cab enclosure now! LOL


They make them for almost every machine except Hustler.... I had asked PJ about getting one. I was thinking of trying to modify one from another Z to see if it would work. That is what I did with my skid steer.


----------



## WMHLC

I had one on a scag, we don't use it anymore. The thing eats thru cutting edges, and doesn't get a really clean walk. Once you get over 4 inches of snow you will have to have tire chains or it gets stuck. We added a 4 trip spring to the front, because it was folded over half the time. I have a used one if anybody wants to buy it.


----------



## gottaloveOT

Have you guys seen the new Toro Z that changes from a zero turn mower into a enclosed, hard cab tracked vehicle with full hydraulic accessories? Broom, plow, snowblower? A foot pedal controls the hydraulics so your hands stay on the controls. Takes about 4 hours and 2 people to swap.

Video here. http://www.toro.com/grounds/mower/trim/gm7200/snow_intro.html


----------



## MikeLawnSnowLLC

now that is sweet!


----------



## gottaloveOT

MikeLawnSnowLLC;950036 said:


> now that is sweet!


I know!

I want to look into that when we end up replacing our Toro 345 mowers. I want to switch to all zero turns but a couple of people on the crew who have been here for 30+ years, fear change. Once they go, it's on.


----------



## Jason Pallas

Scenic Lawnscape;949548 said:


> Any one on the east side have a extra 6 pin western controller or know of anyone open on this side down? I am plowing with the blade right angled and up and down. I know it is the controller becuase I smelled something burning right be for the left angling stopped. If not I will be plowing ritghty all night lol


If you're gonna junk your old one, PM me. I'll give you a couple of bucks for it. I need some parts from one. Thanks. Sounds like you got the situation fixed - good. I've had those go down on me in the middle of a storm - not fun. One time I had to drive 5 miles through the ghetto in a 10" storm to get back to the shop....... with the plow DOWN. I shoulda sent the City of Detroit a bill:laughing:


----------



## 24v6spd

Jason Pallas;950134 said:


> If you're gonna junk your old one, PM me. I'll give you a couple of bucks for it. I need some parts from one. Thanks. Sounds like you got the situation fixed - good. I've had those go down on me in the middle of a storm - not fun. One time I had to drive 5 miles through the ghetto in a 10" storm to get back to the shop....... with the plow DOWN. I shoulda sent the City of Detroit a bill:laughing:


I had one go out last winter. There is a place on E-bay that rebuilds the pc-board for $60.00. I need to send it out.


----------



## TheXpress2002

Well now that this one is over. Its a quiet week ahead. Maybe a salting event on Monday besides that it warms up back to freezing. Then we need to watch out for the 16-18 time frame for a hurricane up the spine of the Appalachians.


----------



## 24v6spd

Hope everyone had a productive night!


----------



## bigjeeping

TheXpress2002;950152 said:


> Well now that this one is over. Its a quiet week ahead. Maybe a salting event on Monday besides that it warms up back to freezing. Then we need to watch out for the 16-18 time frame for a hurricane up the spine of the Appalachians.


Thanks for all the updates yesterday and today! Man that was the only real money I have made in over a month.. Real money meaning enough to feel rich for a day. Feels good. ussmileyflag


----------



## Scenic Lawnscape

Jason Pallas;950134 said:


> If you're gonna junk your old one, PM me. I'll give you a couple of bucks for it. I need some parts from one. Thanks. Sounds like you got the situation fixed - good. I've had those go down on me in the middle of a storm - not fun. One time I had to drive 5 miles through the ghetto in a 10" storm to get back to the shop....... with the plow DOWN. I shoulda sent the City of Detroit a bill:laughing:


I posted this in the western area also but no answer, When i engage the functions i can hear the plow "click/engage" right ,up and down. When i try to engage it to go left i hear nothing. I tried the the old push against something hard trick and nothing, i checked the harness, and it was good.So is there a "easy" way to see if it is the controller?


----------



## Scenic Lawnscape

TheXpress2002;950152 said:


> Well now that this one is over. Its a quiet week ahead. Maybe a salting event on Monday besides that it warms up back to freezing. Then we need to watch out for the 16-18 time frame for a hurricane up the spine of the Appalachians.


Thanks for your accurate insight:salute:


----------



## terrapro

Ugggh 14 hours:crying:...time for sleep


----------



## Jeffwich

What a night, western handheld went out 10 minutes into the night. Have to drive 30 minutes back to the house to get the spare. 3 hours later had a light pole JUMP out behind me and take the bed tailgate brake light out:realmad:. Any one have a driver side brake light for 04 hd for sale?
Jeff


----------



## Scenic Lawnscape

Jeffwich;950434 said:


> What a night, western handheld went out 10 minutes into the night. Have to drive 30 minutes back to the house to get the spare. 3 hours later had a light pole JUMP out behind me and take the bed tailgate brake light out:realmad:. Any one have a driver side brake light for 04 hd for sale?
> Jeff


sorry about your luck, i think i have you beat on time though, i made 2 passes before mine went out(controller) so it was about 2 min's for me LOL


----------



## RobMI

All went well here last night, picked up another account as they realized it does snow in MI at times.


----------



## magnatrac

What a nice event this was. Everything went well , light snow that was easy on me and the trucks, and then the payup. I should probably knock on wood or something but this has been the slowest day here in a while. It seems the kids got to play in the snow and everyone got off gilligans island:laughing: I would gladly take an event like this every couple of weeks. All of the salting last month was good ,but it was like groundhogs day( the movie) a fraction of an inch everyday or two  Express thanks for your accurate forecast as usual !!! Hope everyone had a good night/day 

, shaun


----------



## 24v6spd

Scenic Lawnscape;950303 said:


> I posted this in the western area also but no answer, When i engage the functions i can hear the plow "click/engage" right ,up and down. When i try to engage it to go left i hear nothing. I tried the the old push against something hard trick and nothing, i checked the harness, and it was good.So is there a "easy" way to see if it is the controller?


The easy way to test it is to plug in a known good controller. Sounds like the same symptoms my plow was having last winter, ended up being the controller. No Lead and Crash 935 are very knowledgeable about westerns and they walked me through the process of elimination. I ended up replacing the pc-board in the controller, the switch that controls left was burned out. About $150.00, Ther is a place on E-bay that rebuilds them for $60.00.


----------



## 24v6spd

Jeffwich;950434 said:


> What a night, western handheld went out 10 minutes into the night. Have to drive 30 minutes back to the house to get the spare. 3 hours later had a light pole JUMP out behind me and take the bed tailgate brake light out:realmad:. Any one have a driver side brake light for 04 hd for sale?
> Jeff


Don't you carry spare parts? Saves a lot of time and aggravation.


----------



## P&M Landscaping

Hey guys, I'm still looking to do some subwork in the downriver area. My contractor has been VERY unreliable, at the beginning of the season he guranteed me an 8 hour route, and last night he tell me he doesn't need me. So, I'm back looking for a new contractor and some more work. Thanks Guys


----------



## Jeffwich

24v6spd;950537 said:


> Don't you carry spare parts? Saves a lot of time and aggravation.


yes, but not a control until now


----------



## 2FAST4U

12 Hours not to bad!!! I put the BOSS wings on the plow and this was the first time I used them...talk about a swath of snow being moved!!!wesport


----------



## flykelley

Jeffwich;950434 said:


> What a night, western handheld went out 10 minutes into the night. Have to drive 30 minutes back to the house to get the spare. 3 hours later had a light pole JUMP out behind me and take the bed tailgate brake light out:realmad:. Any one have a driver side brake light for 04 hd for sale?
> Jeff


Last taillight I bought for my 2500 HD cost me $65.00 at Schrams Auto on Dixie Hwy in Waterford.

Mike


----------



## Superior L & L

Easy amount of snow. All the trucks were ready to go! Until we get rolling!!!

Fire the 6500 up at 1:30am and one of the battery's is shot so the plow will not work, had to buy some Bull sh!t battery from Meijer and make it work since it had a threaded post on the shot battery.

As i fire that truck up i get a call the one of the 4500's plow would go left when you try and raise it. 

Then a sub calls and said his alternator went out and cannot cover his stops

I call one of our trucks to see if he can cover the subs jobs and as he's looking for his phone he puts the truck in a ditch. From what i here he was so deep in you could barly see the truck from the road. 

Then my final call is that another trucks battery is shot and the guy is driving around town to charge the battery so he can finish a lot (that he's already behind by 1.5hrs). that resulted in a high quality Walmart battery!

All this happens before 5:00 am !!!

So we make do and move some trucks and equipement around. Some retail was not fully plowed at opening time but all employee, handicap and front of store was done in time. 

All walks were completed at least twice due to the snow not stopping till after 6:30am and the only real p!sted off customer was a $40 residential that left me 3 messages saying what a p. o. s. i was for not getting to her house till 11:00am. (all our residential know they are second to our commercial)

Needless to say she is off the list!


----------



## 24v6spd

Superior L & L;950613 said:


> Easy amount of snow. All the trucks were ready to go! Until we get rolling!!!
> 
> Fire the 6500 up at 1:30am and one of the battery's is shot so the plow will not work, had to buy some Bull sh!t battery from Meijer and make it work since it had a threaded post on the shot battery.
> 
> As i fire that truck up i get a call the one of the 4500's plow would go left when you try and raise it.
> 
> Then a sub calls and said his alternator went out and cannot cover his stops
> 
> I call one of our trucks to see if he can cover the subs jobs and as he's looking for his phone he puts the truck in a ditch. From what i here he was so deep in you could barly see the truck from the road.
> 
> Then my final call is that another trucks battery is shot and the guy is driving around town to charge the battery so he can finish a lot (that he's already behind by 1.5hrs). that resulted in a high quality Walmart battery!
> 
> All this happens before 5:00 am !!!
> 
> So we make do and move some trucks and equipement around. Some retail was not fully plowed at opening time but all employee, handicap and front of store was done in time.
> 
> All walks were completed at least twice due to the snow not stopping till after 6:30am and the only real p!sted off customer was a $40 residential that left me 3 messages saying what a p. o. s. i was for not getting to her house till 11:00am. (all our residential know they are second to our commercial)
> 
> Neddless to say she is off the list!


What do they expect? Not bad response time considering when it stopped snowing. I finished my last residential at 11:55.


----------



## Scenic Lawnscape

I see some of you guys were out 12 + hr's. Am i on the wrong side of the tracks or what? I was out for a grand total ready drum roll please.....4 hrs and 15 min's and i was working with a broken plow, on the same route as always. Man i think i need to find a better deal for next year


----------



## M&S Property

Superior L & L;950613 said:


> Easy amount of snow. All the trucks were ready to go! Until we get rolling!!!
> 
> Fire the 6500 up at 1:30am and one of the battery's is shot so the plow will not work, had to buy some Bull sh!t battery from Meijer and make it work since it had a threaded post on the shot battery.
> 
> As i fire that truck up i get a call the one of the 4500's plow would go left when you try and raise it.
> 
> Then a sub calls and said his alternator went out and cannot cover his stops
> 
> I call one of our trucks to see if he can cover the subs jobs and as he's looking for his phone he puts the truck in a ditch. From what i here he was so deep in you could barly see the truck from the road.
> 
> Then my final call is that another trucks battery is shot and the guy is driving around town to charge the battery so he can finish a lot (that he's already behind by 1.5hrs). that resulted in a high quality Walmart battery!
> 
> All this happens before 5:00 am !!!
> 
> So we make do and move some trucks and equipement around. Some retail was not fully plowed at opening time but all employee, handicap and front of store was done in time.
> 
> All walks were completed at least twice due to the snow not stopping till after 6:30am and the only real p!sted off customer was a $40 residential that left me 3 messages saying what a p. o. s. i was for not getting to her house till 11:00am. (all our residential know they are second to our commercial)
> 
> Needless to say she is off the list!


Sounds like you had quite the morning! We had your site cleared with no problems except for all of the stupid a$$ employees who decided that it would be best to park all over the lot instead of in one spot like usual. First storm is usually the worst, so lets hope it gets better for everyone. It seemed like we plowed for forever today but when I look back it was a good five hours less than we did every storm last year, I must just be getting way too old and need more sleep.


----------



## Do It All Do It Right

Scenic Lawnscape;950303 said:


> I posted this in the western area also but no answer, When i engage the functions i can hear the plow "click/engage" right ,up and down. When i try to engage it to go left i hear nothing. I tried the the old push against something hard trick and nothing, i checked the harness, and it was good.So is there a "easy" way to see if it is the controller?


Sounds like the plow solenoid. Is your pump motor spinning? try briefly touching the battery terminal on the solenoid to the motor terminal on the solenoid. Look at the solenoid posts look for melt down in the plastic. Let me know if this helps.


----------



## Scenic Lawnscape

Do It All Do It Right;950727 said:


> Sounds like the plow solenoid. Is your pump motor spinning? try briefly touching the battery terminal on the solenoid to the motor terminal on the solenoid. Look at the solenoid posts look for melt down in the plastic. Let me know if this helps.


everything is working except the left fuction


----------



## lawnprolawns

Scenic Lawnscape;950303 said:


> I posted this in the western area also but no answer, When i engage the functions i can hear the plow "click/engage" right ,up and down. When i try to engage it to go left i hear nothing. I tried the the old push against something hard trick and nothing, i checked the harness, and it was good.So is there a "easy" way to see if it is the controller?


Dont know if this has been answered already but check your actuators/solenoids/whatever they are on the pump. There's three, and two wires going to each. Mine wouldnt go down on one truck and that was the problem, loose wires. They're inside the black regtangular cover with those goofy 1/4" bolts holding it on.


----------



## lawnprolawns

Jeffwich;950434 said:


> What a night, western handheld went out 10 minutes into the night. Have to drive 30 minutes back to the house to get the spare. 3 hours later had a light pole JUMP out behind me and take the bed tailgate brake light out:realmad:. Any one have a driver side brake light for 04 hd for sale?
> Jeff


I have both tail lights from an 03 1500... are those the same?


----------



## michigancutter

Well what a night, Good run though. Went out at 12:00am home by 5:00pm so 16 hours with one truck and 40 small commercial accounts aint to bad, still got to go do some ressi's but have already talk to them and told them we were behind. 
Dump truck trans to a crap on first job, Lost brakes on the 3500,have to look at them this weekend to see whats wrong. Well you can say i got the bugs out last night so should be good for next storm.lol
dont want to see the bill on the dump if a trans is needed. L & L i feel your pain but thats the name of the game. Is immage lawn care on here, was doing the strip mall next to Matress King on Gratiot and 22 mile rd. Bro its not a race.lol


----------



## newhere

superior, maybe a little prayer to the man above would help you out. I said mine and meant it and both my old beaters ran like champs and none of the new trucks had any accidents (except one small bumper dent by me)


----------



## lawnprolawns

Hey where's ajslands, I guess the snow killed him? Lol..

We were about 9-10 hours on 4 trucks, hoping to be at 7-8. Two guys are still getting the hang of plowing and salting, so after another storm things ought to be a bit quicker. Better than 15 hours with a truck and ATV last year.. ugh... at least I'm conscious right now... haha. 

Overall nothing to complain about, nothing broke except for a Toro blower than wont stay running, needs a carb clean I'm sure. 3 residential calls/complaints, but nothing major. Everyone knows its was basically the first storm. 3 out of 60 isn't too bad.


----------



## procut

lawnprolawns;950910 said:


> Hey where's ajslands, I guess the snow killed him? Lol.


:laughing::laughing:


----------



## Plow Dude

At 5:30am my Fisher Plow just decided to stay in the down position and not go up, left, or right. I had to detach it and leave it in one of the associations that I plow and use my back up truck. I thought I had to replace the controller which costs $300. Turns out it was the 
solenoid. I blew the solenoid on the same plow last winter. Not sure what the deal is.


----------



## michigancutter

Check this out guys selling "LIQUID SHOVEL" calcium chloride for 5.00 a gallon. Im going to by 10,000 gallons from mike the chloride guy and sell it for 4.50 a gallon.lol
http://detroit.craigslist.org/wyn/for/1541661372.html


----------



## lawnprolawns

michigancutter;951014 said:


> Check this out guys selling "LIQUID SHOVEL" calcium chloride for 5.00 a gallon. Im going to by 10,000 gallons from mike the chloride guy and sell it for 4.50 a gallon.lol
> http://detroit.craigslist.org/wyn/for/1541661372.html


Sad thing is I'm sure people pay that much for stuff like that. It's like the "Magic Heat" or whatever driveway de-icer at the stores.. it's maybe 5 lbs of Peladow and it sells for 5-10 bucks. I'm pretty sure I can get a 50lb bag for the same price.. haha.


----------



## Lightningllc

What a day, 6 trucks had problems, plows to trans. All i ask is why on the first good storm,,, Western plow frame at pivot bolt, Western plow motor, Western plow controller, Hydro Salter Motor, Battery on 2 trucks.

I guess it's time to spend money at least it all got done except for 1 hoa getting done at 5am saturday. 

If anyone is selling a truck w/o a salter 03 or newer let me know. 

Well going on 48 hours with no sleep good night, I've been up since thursday 4am to watch my new baby, Fun


----------



## Lightningllc

Has anyone plowed a pile of snow into a ressi driveway that didn't pay from the year before. I am just wondering if you can get in trouble.


----------



## Moonlighter

lawnprolawns;950910 said:


> Hey where's ajslands, I guess the snow killed him? Lol..:laughing::laughing::laughing: Now that's funny.
> 
> Knocking on wood here nothing broke last night, we set out at midnight and wrapped all the accounts up by 9am, then just had to do a few touch ups on lots we did at 1am. Sorry to hear about all the break downs that sucks.


----------



## Leisure Time LC

Sounds like I am not the only one that had a couple problems

First job the alternator goes out on the Ford, 

One of my drivers is sick and not going to be able to work

Snow Blower broke a belt

The joys of plowing snow xysportxysport

I started at midnight and got home at 730pm


----------



## alternative

Residential sucks.... had one customer ***** cause we were there at 6:30 running snowblowers.WTF..would you rather we come at noon?
This is why i only do a handful of houses and prefer commercial.


----------



## Jeffwich

flykelley;950574 said:


> Last taillight I bought for my 2500 HD cost me $65.00 at Schrams Auto on Dixie Hwy in Waterford.
> 
> Mike


Was going to give those guys a shot when they open on monday.


----------



## Jeffwich

lawnprolawns;950867 said:


> I have both tail lights from an 03 1500... are those the same?


I thought the 03 were different form the 04-07 ill have to check into that. How much do you want for them because if they do fit im sure i will take them. 
Jeff


----------



## Metro Lawn

I guess I had a good night considering all we had go wrong was losing a nut from one of the bolts on a sidewalk plow and broke a lift chain on 1 truck plow (fixed with a padlock to finish the night)


----------



## Scenic Lawnscape

Metro Lawn;951198 said:


> I guess I had a good night considering all we had go wrong was losing a nut from one of the bolts on a sidewalk plow and broke a lift chain on 1 truck plow (fixed with a padlock to finish the night)


Now that is creative:laughing:


----------



## lawnprolawns

Jeffwich;951185 said:


> I thought the 03 were different form the 04-07 ill have to check into that. How much do you want for them because if they do fit im sure i will take them.
> Jeff


Hm, may be different, I'm not sure. This is why I have the tail lights:









One of the tabs that holds the light in place may be broken, I will look in a bit and check. If it will fit and you want to come get them, it's yours. The new bed I got had tail lights in it already.


----------



## grassmaster06

these residential drives i have sucks.so i send a truck to take care of about 25 houses ,and 8 hours later he still wasn't finished .it turns out they were shoveling almost hole drives by hand because of car blocking the drive ,i told them to do a good job but wtf


----------



## lawnprolawns

grassmaster06;951350 said:


> these residential drives i have sucks.so i send a truck to take care of about 25 houses ,and 8 hours later he still wasn't finished .it turns out they were shoveling almost hole drives by hand because of car blocking the drive ,i told them to do a good job but wtf


People dont think about parking cars in the winter when things are going to be plowed. Seems they're always in the worst spot, bottom of the drivewway, in a court in a subdivision, or right where you want to push snow in a parking lot. See attached pic.. this truck was parked right along the back of a large parking lot right where all the snow was going. There wasn't room at the other end so it was all pushed to the truck then piled. did this about 10 times throughout the night.


----------



## smoore45

alternative;951108 said:


> Residential sucks.... had one customer ***** cause we were there at 6:30 running snowblowers.WTF..would you rather we come at noon?
> This is why i only do a handful of houses and prefer commercial.


Then you have the story from Superior L&L that he didnt come soon enough!! 

This is why I dont do residential at all anymore...I started out plowing 10 years ago with residential only. I did that for 2 seasons and was hasseled more than the last 8 years combined!  In my experience about 90% of the people that are willing to pay someone to do their driveway for them are PITA's. The other 10% are nice people that just may not be physically capable anymore.


----------



## bluespruce

i did not have as much go wrong as superior l & l but i found a manhole at a comfort inn i do that i never have hit before... it broke the right angle hose. (did it break bc the back pressure from hitting it or shock?) but i was 3 miles from shop so drove there to fix it. did so and went to add more fluid and the cap broke off in the filler nozzle. then later my center A frame bolt was almost completely out one side. so i never completely broke down but enough to slow us down.


----------



## 24v6spd

Metro Lawn;951198 said:


> I guess I had a good night considering all we had go wrong was losing a nut from one of the bolts on a sidewalk plow and broke a lift chain on 1 truck plow (fixed with a padlock to finish the night)


I'll have to remember that. Good idea for a quick fix.


----------



## firelwn82

Lightningllc;951045 said:


> What a day, 6 trucks had problems, plows to trans. All i ask is why on the first good storm,,, Western plow frame at pivot bolt, Western plow motor, Western plow controller, Hydro Salter Motor, Battery on 2 trucks.





Lightningllc;951046 said:


> Some people love to complain about everything.
> All I can say is that if you own a plow welcome to repairs and expense's for repairs
> Do you bi!ch everytime you have to repair something? If you do get out of this business and go sit behind a desk!!!!!!!
> THIS BUSINESS IS ALL ABOUT REPAIR'S DUDE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Hmmm comes to bite you..... Get over it DUDE!!! LMAO


----------



## firelwn82

No problems for this event... knocking on wood. Was out at 4am and back home after doing a couple of extras by 430pm. All in all a perfect snow event. Bring more of thos on mother nature. wesport Now time to


----------



## Luther

That was a great snow!!

We certainly had our share of problems like a lot of guys....

Got a major complaint from one of our clients..........one of my subs buried their entire fleet of trucks in............it shut down their entire operation!

4' snow banks right in front of the trucks!!!


----------



## firelwn82

TCLA;951612 said:



> Got a major complaint from one of our clients..........one of my subs buried their entire fleet of trucks in............it shut down their entire operation!


ha ha ha ha ha


----------



## ajslands

whats the legal limit for width on a public road for, iam thinking of getting wings for my plow so it will fly :laughing: my plow is 8'6" and was just wondering, thanks


----------



## terrapro

ajslands;951658 said:


> whats the legal limit for width on a public road for, iam thinking of getting wings for my plow so it will fly :laughing: my plow is 8'6" and was just wondering, thanks


It was either 102" or 108", the debate was still open on another thread a couple weeks ago. Someone just posted about guys with wings being targeted by the DOT so if you do get some make sure they are easily removable.


----------



## terrapro

TCLA;951612 said:


> That was a great snow!!
> 
> We certainly had our share of problems like a lot of guys....
> 
> Got a major complaint from one of our clients..........one of my subs buried their entire fleet of trucks in............it shut down their entire operation!
> 
> 4' snow banks right in front of the trucks!!!
> 
> View attachment 69881


LOL

Firelawn I agree about the  time.


----------



## Metro Lawn

ajslands;951658 said:


> whats the legal limit for width on a public road for, iam thinking of getting wings for my plow so it will fly :laughing: my plow is 8'6" and was just wondering, thanks


102" is correct on most roads. There are still some secondary roads that use the old 96" limit, but it is rarely enforced. If you have a larger plow, you may be able to get a permit from the DOT for moves from job to job.


----------



## Jeffwich

lawnprolawns;951268 said:


> Hm, may be different, I'm not sure. This is why I have the tail lights:
> 
> View attachment 69840
> 
> 
> One of the tabs that holds the light in place may be broken, I will look in a bit and check. If it will fit and you want to come get them, it's yours. The new bed I got had tail lights in it already.


Thanks for the offer but i should say its for a sierra also. Found a set on craiglist just wating for the guy to email me back.


----------



## Stuffdeer

Quick pic. Night went great! One truck and no problems in 11 hours.

I love my truck! Comfortable and had no problems.

If anyone saw me, let me know! I've go all the way from Woodhaven/Gibralter to Dearborn Heights.

And if anyone needs any help, feel free to PM and I'll give you my number. Always up for helping a fellow plower.


----------



## Milwaukee

That look familiar F150 I see in Southgate.

Nice F150 how it push snow 2 days ago?


----------



## Stuffdeer

Pushed the little bit we got like nothing, and the plow was stacking pretty well as well. Love it. Great combo for me. 

Just looking for an 04 or 05 Reg Cab XL 150 4x4 to put this plow on, wanna keep this one as a personal truck for the Lawn Service.


----------



## firelwn82

Stuffdeer. Is that the 7.5 snow dog or 8? How do you like it?


----------



## P&M Landscaping

Stuffdeer;951923 said:


> Quick pic. Night went great! One truck and no problems in 11 hours.
> 
> I love my truck! Comfortable and had no problems.
> 
> If anyone saw me, let me know! I've go all the way from Woodhaven/Gibralter to Dearborn Heights.
> 
> And if anyone needs any help, feel free to PM and I'll give you my number. Always up for helping a fellow plower.


Hey, I saw you on Fort Street Friday morning around 2:30 near Van Horn. You passed me on Fort Street, I was in the Jeep


----------



## ZachXSmith

firelwn82;951955 said:


> Stuffdeer. Is that the 7.5 snow dog or 8? How do you like it?


I have a md 75 and I love it for my 09 1500's, and I just bought a ex80 for my new 2010 2500hd and love that as well, the wings are awesome and a must have.


----------



## Stuffdeer

P&M Landscaping;951986 said:


> Hey, I saw you on Fort Street Friday morning around 2:30 near Van Horn. You passed me on Fort Street, I was in the Jeep


Thought that was you.



firelwn82;951955 said:


> Stuffdeer. Is that the 7.5 snow dog or 8? How do you like it?


That is acually a 7.5ft Sno-way.

Love the plow, Down Pressure is awesome!


----------



## firelwn82

Snow way snow dog.... Basically the same thing arn't they? I like them either way. I just trying to figure out how many people like them.


----------



## lawnprolawns

TCLA;951612 said:


> That was a great snow!!
> 
> We certainly had our share of problems like a lot of guys....
> 
> Got a major complaint from one of our clients..........one of my subs buried their entire fleet of trucks in............it shut down their entire operation!
> 
> 4' snow banks right in front of the trucks!!!
> 
> View attachment 69881


Ha, you're funny. I officially hate back dragging thanks to that site.. lol. I hope I didn't bury anything, I did my best to keep all the snow away from the stuff.

By the way, notice the Lawn Pro on my truck? That's what happens when I dont get magnets, second year running.  Got to say a quick "Hello" to Dan too.. nice guy.


----------



## Superior L & L

lawnprolawns;952031 said:


> By the way, notice the Lawn Pro on my truck? That's what happens when I dont get magnets, second year running.


You didnt get magnets??? Man the first thing Jim said to me when i was in his office was "take as many sets as you need" I think he gives them to people he likes. He also said come takes as much salt as you want also ! xysport


----------



## lawnprolawns

Superior L & L;952041 said:


> You didnt get magnets??? Man the first thing Jim said to me when i was in his office was "take as many sets as you need" I think he gives them to people he likes. He also said come takes as much salt as you want also ! xysport


What is this? Old guys gang up on the young guys night or what? Lol.

I dont have any Superior L&L magnets either, does that mean you dont like us?


----------



## Leisure Time LC

Here I am working next or behind the President of Leisure Time!!!!! Showing me where I missed in my own driveway


----------



## michigancutter

Leisure Time LC;952114 said:


> Here I am working next or behind the President of Leisure Time!!!!! Showing me where I missed in my own driveway


I see you have the boss with you, i love bringing my kids with me on saltings, they never make it threw the night.lol My daughter got truck sick once from going back and forward, i tell her do that for 20 hrs then tell me how you feel.lol nice pic bro.


----------



## firelwn82

Thats to cute there leisure. Atleast someone is pointing you in the right direction..... :laughing:


----------



## lawnprolawns

Just a quick random note and thanks to Terrapro and Chase Creek for healthy plowing recommendations. Water + Bananas + B-Complex with Vitamin C made for a nice night of plowing. No more sugar/caffeine and junk food, I felt a lot better all night and afterwards than I used to. Monster sure is yummy though.. lol. I went through 7 bananas and 6 bottles of water.. ha!


----------



## silvetouch

*F250 shifting problems*

about a month ago, We picked up an 02 F250 that the shifter shifts without foot on the brake. No shifting or trans problems though while driving. The guy said it's done that for about 2 years and he wasn't sure why. (not sure if that was accurate or not). I put a guy in for this past snow fall plowing and today i got in it and it wouldnt drive. After moving the shifter back and forth a few times, i finally got the truck to drive a little when i gave it alot of gas (but it wouldn't move fast, just engine rpms went up.)

anyone have any thoughts? I haven't had ANY problems with the trans at all, & the steering column was having the problems with the shifter, so i don't know. :realmad::realmad::realmad:


----------



## terrapro

lawnprolawns;952167 said:


> Just a quick random note and thanks to Terrapro and Chase Creek for healthy plowing recommendations. Water + Bananas + B-Complex with Vitamin C made for a nice night of plowing. No more sugar/caffeine and junk food, I felt a lot better all night and afterwards than I used to. Monster sure is yummy though.. lol. I went through 7 bananas and 6 bottles of water.. ha!


LOL no **** someone listened to me, thats weird.

Glad it worked for you Mike. Take the B-complex all the time and you will feel better in your daily life too.


----------



## Superior L & L

B-compex. ????what is this stuff


----------



## lawnprolawns

silvetouch;952202 said:


> about a month ago, We picked up an 02 F250 that the shifter shifts without foot on the brake. No shifting or trans problems though while driving. The guy said it's done that for about 2 years and he wasn't sure why. (not sure if that was accurate or not). I put a guy in for this past snow fall plowing and today i got in it and it wouldnt drive. After moving the shifter back and forth a few times, i finally got the truck to drive a little when i gave it alot of gas (but it wouldn't move fast, just engine rpms went up.)
> 
> anyone have any thoughts? I haven't had ANY problems with the trans at all, & the steering column was having the problems with the shifter, so i don't know. :realmad::realmad::realmad:


Check fluid first off. You didn't mention whether or not you checked, but I know low fluid can do that.

The brake/shift interlock shouldn't have anything to do with it. My girlfriend's car's interlock doesn't work and it actually has an override you can push with a pen.. convenient.

MC's Transmission on Northville Rd, just 200 yards south of 6 Mile across from Mark's Outdoor Power Equip, is a great place to go. Very nice owner and fast, quality work. He checked out our POS truck that Superior sold us laughing and found a lot of other stuff wrong besides the trans. Free estimates and everything.


----------



## terrapro

Superior L & L;952231 said:


> B-compex. ????what is this stuff


I don't know what "B-compex"  is but B-complex is a mix of essential B vitamins available at most major grocery stores.


----------



## lawnprolawns

terrapro;952211 said:


> LOL no **** someone listened to me, thats weird.
> 
> Glad it worked for you Mike. Take the B-complex all the time and you will feel better in your daily life too.


I stopped listening to you when you announced that you love trees and would never hurt them.. lol. Just kidding.



Superior L & L;952231 said:


> B-compex. ????what is this stuff


Some vitamin or something.. I stopped taking vitamins when I was too old for the Flinstones chewable ones until now.


----------



## silvetouch

lawnprolawns;952236 said:


> Check fluid first off. You didn't mention whether or not you checked, but I know low fluid can do that.
> 
> The brake/shift interlock shouldn't have anything to do with it. My girlfriend's car's interlock doesn't work and it actually has an override you can push with a pen.. convenient.
> 
> MC's Transmission on Northville Rd, just 200 yards south of 6 Mile across from Mark's Outdoor Power Equip, is a great place to go. Very nice owner and fast, quality work. He checked out our POS truck that Superior sold us laughing and found a lot of other stuff wrong besides the trans. Free estimates and everything.


Someone i talked to earlier said something about the "linkage in the steering column". I'm not sure what that means. I did check the fluid a little bit ago and it looked out, but the lighting was bad. I will double check that again in the morning.
Also, I'm in the downriver area, and being it doesn't move very well, Northville is a little too far for me.

I swear, its 1 thing after another.:angry::angry::angry:


----------



## terrapro

lawnprolawns;952244 said:


> I stopped listening to you when you announced that you love trees and would never hurt them.. lol. Just kidding.


Yeah sounds like something I would say...I don't blame you.


----------



## lawnprolawns

Woops, I was thinking you were in Livonia for some reason. The linkage would only effect what gear the tranny is in, not how is drives when it's in gear. Now, if you had it in 3rd or something it may take a little more gas to get it moving, but it sounds like your problem is worse. 

I have no idea how smart you are with cars and such so I'll say it anyways, usually you have to have the engine running and tranny in either park or neutral to get a tranny fluid measurement. I know a few people that didn't and it was either over or under-filled. Check the owners manual, there's also a sequence for adding/purging the trans, usually something like shifting it into all the gears and waiting, etc etc.


----------



## silvetouch

lawnprolawns;952275 said:


> Woops, I was thinking you were in Livonia for some reason. The linkage would only effect what gear the tranny is in, not how is drives when it's in gear. Now, if you had it in 3rd or something it may take a little more gas to get it moving, but it sounds like your problem is worse.
> 
> I have no idea how smart you are with cars and such so I'll say it anyways, usually you have to have the engine running and tranny in either park or neutral to get a tranny fluid measurement. I know a few people that didn't and it was either over or under-filled. Check the owners manual, there's also a sequence for adding/purging the trans, usually something like shifting it into all the gears and waiting, etc etc.


lol...unfortunately not that smart. I do know that motor has to be on to check trans fluid though. I don't know know which part i'm pissed about more, the problem with the truck or the fact that the kid didn't let me know about the problem OR the broken spring on the plow.


----------



## M & D LAWN

*Paying subs*

For those of you that have hourly subs, do you pay them drive time?
Or do you pay just pay for time on each site?
Just curious.


----------



## lawnprolawns

M & D LAWN;952288 said:


> For those of you that have hourly subs, do you pay them drive time?
> Or do you pay just pay for time on each site?
> Just curious.


I sub hourly and dont even know if I get paid drive time in between the two sites.. lol. I think somewhere the contract said yes, but the 15 minutes isn't a huge deal. I just want my darn magnets! :laughing::laughing:


----------



## Matson Snow

lawnprolawns;952291 said:


> I sub hourly and dont even know if I get paid drive time in between the two sites.. lol. I think somewhere the contract said yes, but the 15 minutes isn't a huge deal. I just want my darn magnets! :laughing::laughing:


I have a Brand New set..They Look Awesome..Even have DOT numbers.....:waving:


----------



## Matson Snow

lawnprolawns;952167 said:


> Just a quick random note and thanks to Terrapro and Chase Creek for healthy plowing recommendations. Water + Bananas + B-Complex with Vitamin C made for a nice night of plowing. No more sugar/caffeine and junk food, I felt a lot better all night and afterwards than I used to. Monster sure is yummy though.. lol. I went through 7 bananas and 6 bottles of water.. ha!


That would send my system into SHOCK...I would have to tow a Porta John with me...


----------



## Leisure Time LC

M & D LAWN;952288 said:


> For those of you that have hourly subs, do you pay them drive time?
> Or do you pay just pay for time on each site?
> Just curious.


I pay from the time they get to the first job until they finish the last job


----------



## procut

Silvertouch - I had the cable that goes from the selector to the actual linkage rust out and finally break on one of my chevy's a few years ago. It did some really wierd things and thought the trans was going/had gone after it broke. This is just a guess, not even sure if it would be your problem, but it would definatly be a cheaper fix than a new tranny. If you havn't noticed any other problems with the trans itselft, (shifting, slipping ect) it might be something like that. Good luck!


----------



## silvetouch

procut;952347 said:


> Silvertouch - I had the cable that goes from the selector to the actual linkage rust out and finally break on one of my chevy's a few years ago. It did some really wierd things and thought the trans was going/had gone after it broke. This is just a guess, not even sure if it would be your problem, but it would definatly be a cheaper fix than a new tranny. If you havn't noticed any other problems with the trans itselft, (shifting, slipping ect) it might be something like that. Good luck!


Yeah, i'm hoping it's something less expensive like that. I have driven the truck personally for the last month to give me '08 F250 a break on miles for a bit and there has been no slipping or problems shifting at all.


----------



## procut

silvetouch;952383 said:


> Yeah, i'm hoping it's something less expensive like that. I have driven the truck personally for the last month to give me '08 F250 a break on miles for a bit and there has been no slipping or problems shifting at all.


Thats what makes me think it's not the actual transmission, but rather a cable, linkage, ect. Usually, you get some warning before a tranny just goes out, not to say they don't just go, but usually you get some "signs" before they go out.


----------



## silvetouch

procut;952411 said:


> Thats what makes me think it's not the actual transmission, but rather a cable, linkage, ect. Usually, you get some warning before a tranny just goes out, not to say they don't just go, but usually you get some "signs" before they go out.


Yeah, i don't want to take it to a trans shop if its not the trans. You think a basic mechanic would know what this is? or is this pretty complicated?


----------



## P&M Landscaping

silvetouch;952415 said:


> Yeah, i don't want to take it to a trans shop if its not the trans. You think a basic mechanic would know what this is? or is this pretty complicated?


Well. if you are looking for a trans shop. I highly recommend Trenton Transmission on Fort Street between West and Harrison


----------



## procut

silvetouch;952415 said:


> Yeah, i don't want to take it to a trans shop if its not the trans. You think a basic mechanic would know what this is? or is this pretty complicated?


IDK, I would say a decent machanic would know what to look for. In my case, I took mine to a transmission shop, as I thought I had an actual tranny problem. Fortunetly for me, they were honest and just replaced the cable. I was ready to drop 2k plus to have the transmission rebuilt, and had already authorized them to do so, but they called up and said "Oh, by the way, your transmission is fine, it just needs a cable that goes from the selector, it will be about $200 part and labor" Needless to say I was quite happy.


----------



## Jason Pallas

Hey guys need some feedback... just curious how you all would handle this: We've got a good customer. She owns a nice dulplex. She's older (75-80ish). We have her for lawn, etc too. However, the last two times (actually the only two times) we've been out this year, her tenant has scurried out and shoveled the drive/walks. We were there in a very timely manner (last snow we were there by 1 am Friday night- as it was winding down). I don't want to charge her - but then again, she's taking up a spot on that route that could be filled with a "paying account". I've never had this problem with her - but do run into this from time to time. This year, with the economy ( and a slow snow season), I've been running a lot tighter ship and am not really as willing to "comp"these accounts like I have in the past.

What's your policy on stuff like this?


----------



## Metro Lawn

Jason Pallas;952601 said:


> Hey guys need some feedback... just curious how you all would handle this: We've got a good customer. She owns a nice dulplex. She's older (75-80ish). We have her for lawn, etc too. However, the last two times (actually the only two times) we've been out this year, her tenant has scurried out and shoveled the drive/walks. We were there in a very timely manner (last snow we were there by 1 am Friday night- as it was winding down). I don't want to charge her - but then again, she's taking up a spot on that route that could be filled with a "paying account". I've never had this problem with her - but do run into this from time to time. This year, with the economy ( and a slow snow season), I've been running a lot tighter ship and am not really as willing to "comp"these accounts like I have in the past.
> 
> What's your policy on stuff like this?


Jason,
It is hard to charge for doing a service that you did not do, but maybe if you charge a "show up" fee it may correct the issue.


----------



## Metro Lawn

M & D LAWN;952288 said:


> For those of you that have hourly subs, do you pay them drive time?
> Or do you pay just pay for time on each site?
> Just curious.


I also pay from the time they start the first job until they finish the last job. Drive time isn't a big deal since most of my sub routes are very tight with only a few minutes between locations.


----------



## ajslands

well if shes under contract you can still charge her, but talk to her and see if she even wants snow removal from you still.. oh and good luck have fun and make babies


----------



## procut

Jason Pallas;952601 said:


> Hey guys need some feedback... just curious how you all would handle this: We've got a good customer. She owns a nice dulplex. She's older (75-80ish). We have her for lawn, etc too. However, the last two times (actually the only two times) we've been out this year, her tenant has scurried out and shoveled the drive/walks. We were there in a very timely manner (last snow we were there by 1 am Friday night- as it was winding down). I don't want to charge her - but then again, she's taking up a spot on that route that could be filled with a "paying account". I've never had this problem with her - but do run into this from time to time. This year, with the economy ( and a slow snow season), I've been running a lot tighter ship and am not really as willing to "comp"these accounts like I have in the past.
> 
> What's your policy on stuff like this?


Once and a while I have that happen too.

Does he do ALL the driveway(s) and sidewalks? I have a small four unit apartment, and once and while one of the tenants shovels the steps and part of the walks, maybe 25% of the work. We finish and then bill the full amount. On a few of the other residential accounts, sometimes a "good Samaritan neighbor" runs his snow blower a long the sidewalks. I plow the driveway and finish any remaining walks (ie: to front door) and bill the full amount. As far as I can remember, I've had one complaint in all my years. Guy called up and b!tched about how " It was already mostly done." He wasn't too bad about it as I recall, I think I worked out a deal where I said I would bill him half of what it normally was to plow the drive, once I said that he calmed right down and was quite pleased.

On the other rare occasions where I show up, and for whatever reason, its already all done, I just skip it and don't bill. My driveway route is extremely tight, so it isn't a too big of a deal in regards to wasted time/fuel.

Not sure if any of this helps you at all, but it's kind of what I usually do in similar situation.

If worse comes to worse, knock on the guys door 1 am and complain about how "He's taken' yerr job!" South Park style. :laughing:


----------



## Jason Pallas

ajslands;952617 said:


> .. oh and good luck have fun and make babies


WTF is that supposed to mean?


----------



## procut

Jason Pallas;952643 said:


> WTF is that supposed to mean?


No kidding, I was just about to ask the same thing!


----------



## Jason Pallas

Metro Lawn;952610 said:


> Jason,
> It is hard to charge for doing a service that you did not do, but maybe if you charge a "show up" fee it may correct the issue.


I agree - but I definitely am considering a "show up" fee. It's the space on our schedule that each one of our customers is paying for.... and when that space isn't maximized, it's a loss for us (all of us that plow snow).

It's a little like the customers that tell you "I only need you for the big snows - like 5 inches or more." A business can't stay afloat like that. It's the 1-3 and 2-4 events that keep the doors open and the bills paid so that we can be there for the large events - that's what I tell the customers. And then, if they still want a 5" trigger, I price it accordingly (usually 1.5x the usual rate).

Pro-Cut - yes, the tenant did the whole job, drive and all. Otherwise, I would have (and have in the past) finished the job up and billed accordingly.


----------



## ajslands

iam sure most people who do residentials have this problem, but for me i was personaly told by my customer that if the sidewalks arent done all the time then the neighbors will get them. also, has anyone ever had a neighbor of a customer complain about your plow being too loud, cuz the other day i was in southgate at 5:20 am and there was 4" of snow on the driveway, so i drop my plow any backdrag the entire thing, iam done in like 3 minutes, (small 100' drive) 5 minutes after iam done plowing and iam working on lots neighbor comes out a starts b****ing and says he'll call the cops on me if i keep plowing cuz its too loud (hes yelling was louder than my plow)... lucky for me my client and that neighbor are like enemies,(they hate each others guts), so if he complains to my client, my client wont yell at me, so i talked to my client later that day and was laughing. he told me that guy plays blaires music outa his garge @ 3am in the summer. and says the guy dosent have any guts to complain to him and he also thinks hes a dumba** :laughing: me too! so today i checked the city ordinance for noise, it says no loud noise between 10pm and 6am the next day. exemptions are snow plows, landscaping, city workers, etc.. so next snow storm i go out and he says hes gona call the cops, iam gonna say "go for it, can you ask them to bring a donought for me" or something like that


----------



## Jason Pallas

procut;952644 said:


> No kidding, I was just about to ask the same thing!


I know:laughing:

Kid must be stuck at home with the parents gone and a knee-high stack of Playboys.


----------



## brookline

lawnprolawns;952291 said:


> I sub hourly and dont even know if I get paid drive time in between the two sites.. lol. I think somewhere the contract said yes, but the 15 minutes isn't a huge deal. I just want my darn magnets!





Matson Snow;952306 said:


> I have a Brand New set..They Look Awesome..Even have DOT numbers.....


I got my new set the other night along with the DOT #'s. They fit nicely on the truck....:laughing::waving:


----------



## Metro Lawn

Jason Pallas;952649 said:


> I agree - but I definitely am considering a "show up" fee. It's the space on our schedule that each one of our customers is paying for.... and when that space isn't maximized, it's a loss for us (all of us that plow snow).
> 
> It's a little like the customers that tell you "I only need you for the big snows - like 5 inches or more." A business can't stay afloat like that. It's the 1-3 and 2-4 events that keep the doors open and the bills paid so that we can be there for the large events - that's what I tell the customers. And then, if they still want a 5" trigger, I price it accordingly (usually 1.5x the usual rate).
> 
> .


It is basically like the lawn customer that wants service every other week or as needed. I put it to them like this and it usually makes them understand from our side of things.

I say to them: "If you were looking for a job and had one person wanting to hire you full time and the other offers to hire you, but says you can work this week but skip next week, and we'll see about the week after that. Which job are you going to take?" ... Exactly !!!


----------



## Scenic Lawnscape

Metro Lawn;952614 said:


> I also pay from the time they start the first job until they finish the last job. Drive time isn't a big deal since most of my sub routes are very tight with only a few minutes between locations.


Let me know when one of these routes are open wesport:waving:


----------



## Metro Lawn

Scenic Lawnscape;952679 said:


> Let me know when one of these routes are open wesport:waving:


Still working on it. I can't get enough stuff in one area that needs a sub to make it worth your while. I did get 2 of the 4 I told you about, but they are 1/2 mile from my shop, so I covered them with one of my guys.


----------



## Scenic Lawnscape

Metro Lawn;952681 said:


> Still working on it. I can't get enough stuff in one area that needs a sub to make it worth your while. I did get 2 of the 4 I told you about, but they are 1/2 mile from my shop, so I covered them with one of my guys.


I know Thanks for keeping me in Mind, I am going to be the skinniest plow guy you guys have ever seen, if I can only get 4 hr's per event, I wont be able to afford to eat :laughing::laughing:


----------



## procut

Jason, hmm, not sure then, you could call the customer to touch base and maybe clear things up. Be prepared for some BS, though. He might be shoveling it, and now wants money off his rent, or he likes the excersize, or he thinks it's stress relief, ect. 

Reminds me of a few years ago. Residential driveway, I show up, it's all done. Next event same thing. On the third time, I call customer and basically say what gives. The response was something to the extent of "Oh, well, Henery, my neighbor to the south is retired and just bought a new John Deere snowblower, since he's retired and looking for things to do, he has offered to take care of my driveway, so I won't be needing you to plow anymore"


----------



## lawnprolawns

Jason Pallas;952643 said:


> WTF is that supposed to mean?


Where the heck did that come from? Make babies? Are you on crack? Lol


----------



## MikeLawnSnowLLC

If you haven't noticed this kid says the most random useless crap ever in his posts!


----------



## ajslands

i dont do drugs, nor smoke, nor drink yet. but ill never do drugs,


----------



## procut

ajslands;952709 said:


> i dont do drugs, nor smoke, nor drink yet. but ill never do drugs,


That's good - but do you wish to explain your, "make babies" post?


----------



## ajslands

i guess i got a little carried away, it was actualy a quote from some one, but i forgot who it was so maybe they were high or something...


----------



## michigancutter

Drop her jason, there is no freebeeis is Michigan now adays. look at this way is she going to give you extra money for not showing up? NO then you shouldnt do snow for free either. Your running a biz not a salvation army. gas,pay,taxes,break downs all add up. I would make a courtesy call saying that tenants are doing the snow and we need to know if we are going to provide the service or the tenants. Unfotunally with tough times we cant afford to drive to the job and find out its already done. we need a comittment or find somone else. just my opinion.


----------



## firelwn82

lawnprolawns;952167 said:


> Just a quick random note and thanks to Terrapro and Chase Creek for healthy plowing recommendations. Water + Bananas + B-Complex with Vitamin C made for a nice night of plowing.


Where was I when this little tid bit of info was posted??? This sounds like a good idea. 
What about Green Tea what does that do for you? I'm trying to be healthier and lose weight. But that case of laziness always gets in the way. :laughing: O and don't forget the case o ... But seriously????


----------



## Scenic Lawnscape

I am selling my light bar if anyone is interested

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=96560

Just need to move it, i found a smaller one, so I wont be using this one. I could use the money ,since my wifes b-day is this week


----------



## michigancutter

anyone hear about some light snow tonight? Channel 2 said up to a inch by monday morning, any truth to it. just wonderinghavent fix any of my trucks was snowmobiling all day yesterday with the family.


----------



## terrapro

firelwn82;952957 said:


> Where was I when this little tid bit of info was posted??? This sounds like a good idea.
> What about Green Tea what does that do for you? I'm trying to be healthier and lose weight. But that case of laziness always gets in the way. :laughing: O and don't forget the case o ... But seriously????


I think it was at least a month ago now.

Green tea fights cancer causing free radicals, contains potent anti-oxidants, lowers colesterol, inhibits thrombosis, and stimulates upper G.I. tract among other benefits. Drink up!


----------



## smoore45

michigancutter;952989 said:


> anyone hear about some light snow tonight? Channel 2 said up to a inch by monday morning, any truth to it. just wonderinghavent fix any of my trucks was snowmobiling all day yesterday with the family.


It looks like there is a little system that will head our way tonight, I don't think we will get much accumulation, but it will probably be at least a salting.


----------



## firelwn82

terrapro;952999 said:


> I think it was at least a month ago now.
> 
> Green tea fights cancer causing free radicals, contains potent anti-oxidants, lowers colesterol, inhibits thrombosis, and stimulates upper G.I. tract among other benefits. Drink up!


I think I will have to do that. What would you take for a daily balance? What will make me eat less???? LMAO


----------



## M & D LAWN

Does anyone have or know of someone that has a 10' or 12' snow plow they are looking
to get rid of? I'm trying to modify one to use on our compact loader to scrape parking lots when the temperature drops like the other night. Snow pusher with rubber edge just does not cut it when it's that cold.


----------



## Danhoe

Go to 8 mile and Beech, Wolverine Tractor, there is a blade laying in the middle of the back fence, just what you are looking for. Alta Lift Truck bought them out and is closing the yard so I would hurry before the scrap man gets it. Dan


----------



## Jason Pallas

M&D check Craig's I think I saw one there yesterday. Will try to send you a link later - if I get a chance.


----------



## bigjeeping

Hey guys.. maybe someone can help me with this truck problem.

Last hour of plowing the other day..automatic shifter was acting up and was having problems reaching all the gears. I would move it all the way up and it would only make it to Reverse, not Park. 

I removed the ignition tumbler to take off the steering column cover so that I could get a look at the shifter handle.. well there is no visible damage. I was looking for a sheered bolt because the head of a bolt fell out of the steering column while plowing. Put the ignition tumbler back in, and the truck wont start. Battery and starter are good because I crossed the solenoid and the engine turned. 

I am going to take the truck in tmr to see about the shift handle not reaching park.. does anyone have any idea about the ignition tumbler or the shifter?? This is a F-250.

Thanks ussmileyflag


----------



## alpine627

*sticky gear selector*

I have a 2003 chevy 4x4 and have problems going form drive to reverse and seems to be
worse the colder it is. When the truck is warm after driving changing gears is easier but I
sense the problem is still there.


----------



## bigjeeping

I assumed my tranny is fine, its brand new and shifts great. Its just the shifter handle has a lot of play in it. I replaced the shifter handle 2 years ago when the plastic end of it broke off.


----------



## M & D LAWN

Danhoe;953248 said:


> Go to 8 mile and Beech, Wolverine Tractor, there is a blade laying in the middle of the back fence, just what you are looking for. Alta Lift Truck bought them out and is closing the yard so I would hurry before the scrap man gets it. Dan


When did that happen? That's were we bought our loader from. Who's going to be
the Volvo dealer now?


----------



## alternative

Maybe the shift cable.


----------



## Jason Pallas

This will take two people. Have someone (with the car off) shift the truck back and forth. Crawl under the truck and locate where the shifter rod connects to the selector lever (that goes into the trans). Inspect the amount of travel here. You may want to disconnect it first and shift it manually from underneath. This procedure should help you determine if the problem is in the tranny or in the steering column. Post results back.


----------



## Danhoe

*Volvo dealer in Michigan*

Alta lift truck, the yard will be on Wixom Road next to Holloway's old place, across from Wixom Ford plant, east side of the road. The deal went through on Jan. 1 I was told they kept the mech. That blade I don't know what it came off of maybe a grader but it is taller one one side maybe 10' wide. Dan


----------



## silvetouch

*snow tonight*

whats everyone heard on the weather tonight? I heard anywhere from a dusting to 2 inches.


----------



## ajslands

i thought i was coming tommorow


----------



## alternative

ajslands;953855 said:


> i thought i was coming tommorow


----------



## Scenic Lawnscape

ajslands;953855 said:


> i thought i was coming tommorow


Is that considered "Pre-Ej...." Never mind:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## cuttingedge13

bigjeeping;953377 said:


> Hey guys.. maybe someone can help me with this truck problem.
> 
> Last hour of plowing the other day..automatic shifter was acting up and was having problems reaching all the gears. I would move it all the way up and it would only make it to Reverse, not Park.
> 
> I removed the ignition tumbler to take off the steering column cover so that I could get a look at the shifter handle.. well there is no visible damage. I was looking for a sheered bolt because the head of a bolt fell out of the steering column while plowing. Put the ignition tumbler back in, and the truck wont start. Battery and starter are good because I crossed the solenoid and the engine turned.
> 
> I am going to take the truck in tmr to see about the shift handle not reaching park.. does anyone have any idea about the ignition tumbler or the shifter?? This is a F-250.
> 
> Thanks ussmileyflag


I had to replace the "shift tube and shaft" in my 2000 f350. you must loosen the whole column and drop it down till steering wheel hits the seat. It's right on top running parallel with the column. It probably won't start now because the trans is not fully shifting into park (I believe the sensor is in the trans not the linkage). Try starting it in neutral.


----------



## magnatrac

ajslands;953855 said:


> i thought i was coming tommorow


 You really need to get off that island That or complete a thought before hitting submit :laughing:

, shaun


----------



## Jason Pallas

cuttingedge13;953946 said:


> I had to replace the "shift tube and shaft" in my 2000 f350. you must loosen the whole column and drop it down till steering wheel hits the seat. It's right on top running parallel with the column. It probably won't start now because the trans is not fully shifting into park (I believe the sensor is in the trans not the linkage). Try starting it in neutral.


True - there's something called the "neutral safety switch" will won't allow the vehicle to start unless it's in Park or Neutral. You're gonna have to find one of these by fishing around with the shifter or by manually manipulating the shift lever on the trans.


----------



## silvetouch

magnatrac;953988 said:


> You really need to get off that island That or complete a thought before hitting submit :laughing:
> 
> , shaun


i hate when people call it "the island". They always say "i only come off ' the island ' once a day". i always say what island? Belle Isle? LOL... they get upset for some reason. :laughing::laughing:


----------



## wilburn

on the trans shifter problem on fords there is a arm that comes off the shifter column under the dash that is held onto the end of column with 3 torx bolts. they loosen up and then the cable won't shift fully.sorry for poor description but if you look under dash where shifter cable hooks onto arm that is attached to end of column you will see if it loose or not. i have seen it on 4 to 5 trucks we own. take a look.


----------



## silvetouch

wilburn;954167 said:


> on the trans shifter problem on fords there is a arm that comes off the shifter column under the dash that is held onto the end of column with 3 torx bolts. they loosen up and then the cable won't shift fully.sorry for poor description but if you look under dash where shifter cable hooks onto arm that is attached to end of column you will see if it loose or not. i have seen it on 4 to 5 trucks we own. take a look.


could this be the same problem i am having? I got our truck to move somewhat, but the rpms were around 3000 or so before it even budged.


----------



## wilburn

on ours it would not shift all the way. like it would not go all the way into park or shift into all the gears.


----------



## silvetouch

On ours, since we got it, the shifter would shift, but it would never line up right, like it would be in drive, and the line would never be on the D, it would either be in the 1 or N. .... same thing with other gears. The shifter seems to be much more loose now than it was too. Now its like i try and put it in R or D and its like its in N. I move it around a bunch and give it some gas and it tries to go,,,only its almost like its in 3rd or 4th gear, engine revs up but moves hardly at all.


----------



## wilburn

look under dash for end of cable and see if arm is loose. the bolts were loose on my arm.


----------



## firelwn82

bigjeeping;953377 said:


> I am going to take the truck in tmr to see about the shift handle not reaching park.. does anyone have any idea about the ignition tumbler or the shifter?? This is a F-250.
> Thanks ussmileyflag


The selector cable has probably come loose. This is common.... I just had to tighten mine over the summer. Is there slop in the selector??


----------



## Do It All Do It Right

ajslands;952652 said:


> iam sure most people who do residentials have this problem, but for me i was personaly told by my customer that if the sidewalks arent done all the ...landscaping, city workers, etc.. so next snow storm i go out and he says hes gona call the cops, iam gonna say "go for it, can you ask them to bring a donought for me" or something like that


We had a customer's neighbor complain that we were too loud. The crew was salting with a walk behind salter.  They woke the dog. :laughing:


----------



## ajslands

its a service that has to be done


----------



## bigjeeping

firelwn82;954258 said:


> The selector cable has probably come loose. This is common.... I just had to tighten mine over the summer. Is there slop in the selector??


sloppy as a Michigan Ave hooker.


----------



## Dobber

hey guys, put this up in the employment thread also but since this is my area i figured id say this here too.

if anyone is looking for some help this winter ive got an 01 f250 with a boss 8.2 v blade

email me at [email protected]

thanks for your consideration

~Joe


----------



## silvetouch

bigjeeping;954360 said:


> sloppy as a Michigan Ave hooker.


Mine is real sloppy... more like a 5 mile hooker!! :laughing::laughing:


----------



## Lightningllc

Well sitting in front of the laptop and drove jobs wheres this snow???? I sure hope it doesn't come at 7am. Pretreated yesterday. But with these temps liquid is all that will work good. Anyone seeing snow??


----------



## Superior L & L

First band came through with nothing. Looks like the stuff will hit right as people are getting on the roads


----------



## Moonlighter

I got up just to check snow fall, no snow here at all. On radar it looks like it should have dusted us at least, O well see what happens in an hour or so.


----------



## Lightningllc

Alot of guys are laying a layer of rock salt down could be a bad idea, It might look like snow if we don't get any. It looks like its gonna hit about 6-7 am at 23 and 96


----------



## Moonlighter

Channel 7 is saying up to an inch for the whole day now, North of 69 2-3 inches, the clipper must have hit the cold dry air and fizzled.


----------



## F250SD

its coming down fast out there, Going to get ready to salt some Zerospayup


----------



## flykelley

6:45 am snowing like crazy here in Waterford, about 1/2 inch in a little over 1/2 hr. Let the dog out for 5 mins and she came back in all covered in snow. Just looked at radar snow all the way to the west past Lansing, might just get 1.5 out of this storm.

Mike


----------



## firelwn82

O HOLY HELL!!!! Supposed to be an inch or less of snow.... BS.... The wife wakes me up and tells me to get up its snowin bad.... I get up and theres 1.5 inches on the ground and still a BLIZZARD out..... WTF.. Well I'm off to pay the bills, I mean play in white gold


----------



## firelwn82

bigjeeping;954360 said:


> sloppy as a Michigan Ave hooker.


Yep its the shift cable. Lay on the floor and look up at the column. You should see two brass or bronze colored Philips screw heads. I put my **** lever in neutral when I did it but just tighten those up and you will be good to go. I took mine out and put some low strength anti sieze on them, just for extra measure.


----------



## ACutAboveLLC

Got up at 6 quarter inch in commerce and before I was loaded there was almost a inch on the ground... Fast accumulation baby... Snow is basicly done here...


----------



## michigancutter

WTF, Have about 2"by me right now and snow like hell. couldnt snow at a worst time. going to wait and see what happens, going to headout a 10;00


----------



## lawnprolawns

Shiiiii. 

Woke up a 5, nothing. Five Star called at 6, nothing, Woke up at 8, I'm screwed. Great.


----------



## JR Snow Removal

lawnprolawns;954598 said:


> Shiiiii.
> 
> Woke up a 5, nothing. Five Star called at 6, nothing, Woke up at 8, I'm screwed. Great.


Sorry but that made me laugh:laughing:


----------



## alternative

Almost an inch in SE Macomb Co. - looks on the radar like more coming back in soon.


----------



## PlowingMI

Where can I get snow totals from the past? I am looking for snow totals in Troy from Thursday to Friday. Thanks for any help.


----------



## smoore45

PlowingMI;954682 said:


> Where can I get snow totals from the past? I am looking for snow totals in Troy from Thursday to Friday. Thanks for any help.


http://www.wunderground.com/history/


----------



## PlowingMI

smoore45;954688 said:


> http://www.wunderground.com/history/


Thanks, I tried that for the Troy area and there are no accumulations... Sure wish I would have taken a measurement!!!


----------



## procut

HOLY @$#! I just came back to check the radars quick. Where I am near Lansing the weather guessers missed this by a mile. Last night they were saying a "dusting to an inch" We have a GOOD 3" and it's still snowing hard. 

Probably just as well, looks like this is going to be our last event for the forseeable future. All the forecasts and models i've seen have us looking dry and above normal temps for the rest of the month. If express or anyone else wants to weigh in and let me know if this is correct?


----------



## smoore45

PlowingMI;954693 said:


> Thanks, I tried that for the Troy area and there are no accumulations... Sure wish I would have taken a measurement!!!


Try NOAA.gov or using Pontiac as a close estimate. Its all about where the weather monitoring stations are. Also, the day of the storm(this doesnt help you now, but in the future) wunderground.com will have accumulation reports for various cities.


----------



## PlowingMI

smoore45;954710 said:


> Try NOAA.gov or using Pontiac as a close estimate. Its all about where the weather monitoring stations are. Also, the day of the storm(this doesnt help you now, but in the future) wunderground.com will have accumulation reports for various cities.


I put in West Bloomfield and came up with a total. I will try the NOAA, in the future I will check on site

Thanks


----------



## leepotter

:waving: I also was caught with my pants down. Got a call from my Mother of all people asking were the f*^k her Plow Guy was at.


----------



## WMHLC

Welcome to lake effect. You guys get to fell our pain on the west side. Those stupids bands form out of no where and it snows hard.


----------



## bigjeeping

wilburn;954167 said:


> on the trans shifter problem on fords there is a arm that comes off the shifter column under the dash that is held onto the end of column with 3 torx bolts. they loosen up and then the cable won't shift fully.sorry for poor description but if you look under dash where shifter cable hooks onto arm that is attached to end of column you will see if it loose or not. i have seen it on 4 to 5 trucks we own. take a look.


That was it!!! One of the torx bolts had its head sheered right off.

Jason - yes it was was neutral safety switch preventing the truck from starting. Messed around with the shifter until I could find N.

I'm back on the road now.. thanks guys! ussmileyflagussmileyflagussmileyflag


----------



## smoore45

Can someone give me an update on snow accumulation in Canton/Westland??? Thanks.


----------



## terrapro

What in the world is happening on the radar? It looks like a snow hurricane above MI.


----------



## Scenic Lawnscape

Any one have a extra 6 pin western controller i could borrow in case I get called out, I ordered one but it isnt here yet

Thanks

Rich


----------



## bigjeeping

.5-1" in Saline and Ypsi


----------



## Allor Outdoor

Just got a call from "The Law Offices of Sam Bernstein"....

Luckily they were just looking for a SNOW REMOVAL bid on a vacant building that is owned by them...

WHEW, that could of been A LOT worse!


----------



## JR Snow Removal

Allor Outdoor;955016 said:


> Just got a call from "The Law Offices of Sam Bernstein"....
> 
> Luckily they were just looking for a SNOW REMOVAL bid on a vacant building that is owned by them...
> 
> WHEW, that could of been A LOT worse!


Haha your heart skip a beat for a second :laughing:


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Allor Outdoor;955016 said:


> Just got a call from "The Law Offices of Sam Bernstein"....
> 
> Luckily they were just looking for a SNOW REMOVAL bid on a vacant building that is owned by them...
> 
> WHEW, that could of been A LOT worse!


Bet you crapped your drawers. :laughing:


----------



## Scenic Lawnscape

Scenic Lawnscape;954951 said:


> Any one have a extra 6 pin western controller i could borrow in case I get called out, I ordered one but it isnt here yet
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Rich


any one on the east side, maybe please. I just checked the mail and it isnt here today and i found out we are going to be going out tonight

I will pay rental fee's if need be


----------



## Jeffwich

Scenic Lawnscape;955090 said:


> any one on the east side, maybe please. I just checked the mail and it isnt here today and i found out we are going to be going out tonight
> 
> I will pay rental fee's if need be


Im not in your neck of the woods but i do have one in clarkston.
Jeff


----------



## flykelley

Hi Guys
Am I the only one thats getting *****ed at today by customers. Threy all want to know why they weren't plowed at 9am. So I had to explain to them what time it started snowing, how much snow we had at 11:00 am. They were pissed because the oil change place across the street from them that I plow was done at 9 am. Again I had to tell them the oil change place gets plowed at less than a inch because the owner wants his lot black and is willing to pay for it. What a pain in the ass day. I hate day time snow.
:yow!: Im done ranting now. Its Michigan deal with it.

Mike


----------



## Allor Outdoor

flykelley;955123 said:


> Hi Guys
> Am I the only one thats getting *****ed at today by customers. Threy all want to know why they weren't plowed at 9am. So I had to explain to them what time it started snowing, how much snow we had at 11:00 am. They were pissed because the oil change place across the street from them that I plow was done at 9 am. Again I had to tell them the oil change place gets plowed at less than a inch because the owner wants his lot black and is willing to pay for it. What a pain in the ass day. I hate day time snow.
> :yow!: Im done ranting now. Its Michigan deal with it.
> 
> Mike


I have it all laid out in my seasonal contracts on when we will be pushing, and how often we will push. Our per push contracts are also detailed, but if they call wanting to be pushed, I will be more than happy to bill them for it.


----------



## smoore45

flykelley;955123 said:


> Hi Guys
> Am I the only one thats getting *****ed at today by customers. Threy all want to know why they weren't plowed at 9am. So I had to explain to them what time it started snowing, how much snow we had at 11:00 am. They were pissed because the oil change place across the street from them that I plow was done at 9 am. Again I had to tell them the oil change place gets plowed at less than a inch because the owner wants his lot black and is willing to pay for it. What a pain in the ass day. I hate day time snow.
> :yow!: Im done ranting now. Its Michigan deal with it.
> 
> Mike


No, you're not the only one. This whole season has been like this because I have some 1.5" trigger seasonals and they complain everytime we get 3/4". I explain the contract to them once again and they are done until the next time we get 3/4". We just keep getting hammered with these 1.0" or less storms and it is an annoyance to both me and my seasonal customers. I also told them i was happy to do more services, just redo the contract and payup


----------



## Scenic Lawnscape

Jeffwich;955120 said:


> Im not in your neck of the woods but i do have one in clarkston.
> Jeff


Thanks

I drove my site's and i dont konw what they plan on having us plow, it has all been burned up salt


----------



## RobMI

I hear you Mike, I got a call from a 4" trigger contract wanting a push?? I was mildly confused by this but if they want to burn one of their pushes not my problem.


----------



## Superior L & L

RobMI;955458 said:


> I hear you Mike, I got a call from a 4" trigger contract wanting a push?? I was mildly confused by this but if they want to burn one of their pushes not my problem.


WOW i have a hard time with 2" triggers!!! I wound not even talk to someone about a 4" trigger


----------



## Superior L & L

Well our dusting to a inch turned into 3-4" of fluffy snow. WTF started at 5:30 and didnt slow till after 9:00 but still kept coming all day. This has to be the worst time of day for a trigger to be hit


----------



## RobMI

Superior L & L;955477 said:


> WOW i have a hard time with 2" triggers!!! I wound not even talk to someone about a 4" trigger


They paid the season in full at the price I quoted for a 2" trigger. So I wasn't to upset about it. Just had to change my contract from 2" to 4" for that one. Don't know why they did that but who knows lol.


----------



## terrapro

Superior L & L;955478 said:


> Well our dusting to a inch turned into 3-4" of fluffy snow. WTF started at 5:30 and didnt slow till after 9:00 but still kept coming all day. This has to be the worst time of day for a trigger to be hit


And the snow is still coming! I wouldn't mind plowing again in the morning but I am getting sick and tired of these day storms and the 1/4 inch dusting every other night.


----------



## flykelley

Superior L & L;955478 said:


> Well our dusting to a inch turned into 3-4" of fluffy snow. WTF started at 5:30 and didnt slow till after 9:00 but still kept coming all day. This has to be the worst time of day for a trigger to be hit


Yes Paul the day time snows are a pain in the a**!!! We hit our tiggers about 10:00 am. By 11:00 I have on e customer calling and at a little before 1:00 pm. I told my guy driving the Jeep to stop by the auto repair shop we plow and see if he wants it plowed, sometimes this guy will say don't plow its going warm up or what not. Im thinking next year he may have to find a new plow guy.

Mike


----------



## 2FAST4U

yea this was a very messed up day!!! but all's done and one more push to add to the invoice'spayuppayup


----------



## alternative

Superior L & L;955477 said:


> WOW i have a hard time with 2" triggers!!! I wound not even talk to someone about a 4" trigger


No shiiiiat.. I'd have to show them a ruler just so they understand 4". An inch of snow is negligent in my eyes for any business that has customers coming and going.


----------



## lawnprolawns

still snowing.... out cleaning up residentials with 1.25-2" on them in Northville. Plowed my neighborhood earlier around 2-3 thinking we would be in the clear, and now it's got another 1/2" on it, and it's a mess. Salt it working slow too. Grrrrr. Looks like the commercials that got salted this morning will have another round of salt coming to them tomorrow AM.. hate to charge 2 salting for 2" of snow, but hey, timing's a bi-otch.


----------



## grassmaster06

is anyone plowing residential in the southfeild area tonight


----------



## Sliim1115

I have a Snow Ex 575 salt spreader and i put 350lbs. of salt in it however, i have to beat the spreader for the salt to flow out. The motor and trans are spinning good and freely. I see one guy posted on another blog about reverse the wiring. Any suggestions??


----------



## ajslands

Sliim1115;956058 said:


> I have a Snow Ex 575 salt spreader and i put 350lbs. of salt in it however, i have to beat the spreader for the salt to flow out. The motor and trans are spinning good and freely. I see one guy posted on another blog about reverse the wiring. Any suggestions??


dont drive down the road with salt in it, wen you hit a bump, it gets packed down, and thats why, but if the salt isint flowing then turn it on 10 and give it a good kick, then maybe put some of that fluid film on the inside.


----------



## ajslands

does any one know who does st. timms church on west road and manning? i went to the lot today after some family members told me the lot was half done from that storm we got last thursday, well checked it out today, still not done. just half of it, if i dont get a lot done cuz equipment break down or something, i have a bunch of friends that i can call


----------



## ChaseCreekSnow

Today was a good day! Salt this morning, sleep for a while and hang out, plowed some of my residential stuff and another very nice coating throughout the day which should warrant another salt run early tomorrow! Not bad for not even 2 inches...all in the timing of the event sometimes.  Looks like after any activity tonight we should have some clear sailing for a while...Xpress, any comments on this generally clear forecast?


----------



## grassmaster06

Sliim1115;956058 said:


> I have a Snow Ex 575 salt spreader and i put 350lbs. of salt in it however, i have to beat the spreader for the salt to flow out. The motor and trans are spinning good and freely. I see one guy posted on another blog about reverse the wiring. Any suggestions??


get a vibrator ,i put one on my 1075 and solved that problem.


----------



## Plow Dude

Sliim1115;956058 said:


> I have a Snow Ex 575 salt spreader and i put 350lbs. of salt in it however, i have to beat the spreader for the salt to flow out. The motor and trans are spinning good and freely. I see one guy posted on another blog about reverse the wiring. Any suggestions??


I have the same problem with my Buyers Salt Spreader. Thought I was the only one with this problem. Its a pain because everytime I need to salt I have to have someone drive the truck while I either beat the spreader with an iron pipe or push the salt down myself. Think I'm gonna install a vibrator.


----------



## procut

I have the same problem a lot, too. I have a Western 2000 and even with the vibrator it still has trouble. If you drive with the hopper full, it packs in bad, or if the salt gets even a little wet, it will bind up/bridge whatever you want to call it. I run bulk salt, though, which is a no no with a single stage spreader. One time I put bagged in it and it worked great, you didn't even need the vibrator. I will never buy another single stage spreader again, though.


----------



## procut

ajslands;956094 said:


> does any one know who does st. timms church on west road and manning? i went to the lot today after some family members told me the lot was half done from that storm we got last thursday, well checked it out today, still not done. just half of it, if i dont get a lot done cuz equipment break down or something, i have a bunch of friends that i can call


My guess is that they only have half of the lot plowed for cost savings.


----------



## gottaloveOT

Came in at 3 to push back the big piles of snow with the new CAT 906H that were taking up some parking spaces. Then started salting at 4. If it is just a salting morning, we come in at 4. If there is some cleanup that needs to be done, we will come in at 3.


----------



## MikeLawnSnowLLC

Damn for less then 2 inches of snow that was a lot of work!! I feel like i worked more yesterday then I did the other day when we had like 3.5 inches!


----------



## lawnprolawns

MikeLawnSnowLLC;956520 said:


> Damn for less then 2 inches of snow that was a lot of work!! I feel like i worked more yesterday then I did the other day when we had like 3.5 inches!


Same here.. we were going from 8 am til about 6 am this morning with only few hours of down time. Not working super fast or anything, but somehow, that 1.5" took all day.


----------



## MikeLawnSnowLLC

Oh well made good $$ so can't complain to much i guess lol.


----------



## firelwn82

lawnprolawns;954598 said:


> Shiiiii.
> 
> Woke up a 5, nothing. Five Star called at 6, nothing, Woke up at 8, I'm screwed. Great.


Hey atleast you got something out of the deal.... lmao :laughing:


----------



## firelwn82

Yesterday was awesome. Another great event thrown at us from mother nature. Got in total about 3.5 inches of nice fluffy white gold. Good times in Michigan for sure. I love this stuff. Another day with no break downs or equipment issues.
I did however about kill myself for the last time loading my spreader. The Buyers TGS05B sucks being hitch mounted, sticks out to far and have to step on the slippery ass bumper to load it. So I made the trip down to Angelo's and bought the swing gate. Now it will be nice and close and perfect height. 

Hope all made out well, off to install the gate.


----------



## jbiggert

Does anybody know of anyone selling bagged rock salt near Ann Arbor? And what is the price? I usually go to Angelo's since they have good pricing, but was wondering if I am missing out on someone local. 

Thanks.


----------



## terrapro

Is the price of salt going up yet? I haven't had to buy any since last year and heard this morning some states are running low already and even across the Atlantic they are running low also.


----------



## alternative

Puhleeezzz,,not another "Salt Shortage" again.
Such bullsh*t, seeing how we have tons of salt underground around here...


----------



## terrapro

alternative;956920 said:


> Puhleeezzz,,not another "Salt Shortage" again.
> Such bullsh*t, seeing how we have tons of salt underground around here...


I agree it is bull and there really should be something done about the artificially/purposely inflated prices...but in the mean time we have to deal.


----------



## ajslands

michigan salt should be cheap, since theres a mine 600 ft below us,


----------



## smoore45

ajslands;956953 said:


> michigan salt should be cheap, since theres a mine 600 ft below us,


yeah, too bad that its closed....


----------



## TheXpress2002

ChaseCreekSnow;956116 said:


> Today was a good day! Salt this morning, sleep for a while and hang out, plowed some of my residential stuff and another very nice coating throughout the day which should warrant another salt run early tomorrow! Not bad for not even 2 inches...all in the timing of the event sometimes.  Looks like after any activity tonight we should have some clear sailing for a while...*Xpress, any comments on this generally clear forecast*?


I am going to enjoy it. I plan on sleeping in past 1:30 in the morning. I will not be working 70 hours next week. Maybe head downtown and chill at first base on my favorite table. Oh yeah almost forgot I plan on seeing the wife at some point. Seeing that our only communication lately is through sticky notes.....lol


----------



## Lightningllc

28 hours straight, What a day 47 ton of rock salt and 1500 gallons of liquid, Hope payment comes in soon, We have been using alot of salt / liquid in the last month. got 18 billable events so far.

I sure hope that SALT SHORTAGE does not happen again, I got 140 tons left guess I'll have to milk it and buy another liquid setup and another 2500 gallon storage tank.

MONEY / MONEY / MONEY to deal with salt shotage Profits less and less


----------



## Matson Snow

Jerry Hodak says its gonna look like this for a week or so...So all you guys working to hard can Relax....


----------



## grassmaster06

i just got my boss wings .these things are real heavy compared to the pro wings


----------



## Scenic Lawnscape

TheXpress2002;957101 said:


> I am going to enjoy it. I plan on sleeping in past 1:30 in the morning. I will not be working 70 hours next week. Maybe head downtown and chill at first base on my favorite table. Oh yeah almost forgot I plan on seeing the wife at some point. Seeing that our only communication lately is through sticky notes.....lol


Sticky Notes for the win wesport wesport

I use them around the house all the time


----------



## alternative

This is such a joke..as are all of them
http://detroit.craigslist.org/okl/hsh/1548719976.html
It really bugs me when people can't spell - I mean you learn that in 2nd grade. 
(Let *are* trucks come plow you out) - WTF is this a 1st grader typing...


----------



## ChaseCreekSnow

alternative;957316 said:


> This is such a joke..as are all of them
> http://detroit.craigslist.org/okl/hsh/1548719976.html
> It really bugs me when people can't spell - I mean you learn that in 2nd grade.
> (Let *are* trucks come plow you out) - WTF is this a 1st grader typing...


The Link isn't working..:waving:


----------



## Scenic Lawnscape

*Here is another one*

http://detroit.craigslist.org/okl/pts/1536170859.html

Western Ultramount MVP 8/1/2 Steel Cutting Edges Brand New Never used with Rubber center Flap. and both sides. *Please call at [email protected]@@-2800 (Edge sells for over $400.00)
*

I didn't know that was a way to tell the time :laughing::laughing:


----------



## Scenic Lawnscape

I searched the guy's Phone number and he is all over c/l with ad's like this


----------



## ajslands

Scenic Lawnscape;957368 said:


> http://detroit.craigslist.org/okl/pts/1536170859.html
> 
> Western Ultramount MVP 8/1/2 Steel Cutting Edges Brand New Never used with Rubber center Flap. and both sides. *Please call at [email protected]@@-2800 (Edge sells for over $400.00)
> *
> 
> I didn't know that was a way to tell the time :laughing::laughing:


oh your funny :laughing: :laughing:


----------



## Milwaukee

That where we bought 95 F250 from that guy.


Very good to deal.


----------



## Scenic Lawnscape

ajslands;957387 said:


> oh your funny :laughing: :laughing:


Why thanks


----------



## Lightningllc

ajlands

I have been reading what you write and wondering do you just write anything,, you just write anything about nothing sometimes??


----------



## alternative

Ditto on the nonsense threads ^

try this link- it works now. These Craigs ads are just pathetic..all you're gonna get are a bunch of Pain in the Azz people anyway.

http://detroit.craigslist.org/okl/hsh/1548719976.html


----------



## P&M Landscaping

Hey guys, I'm looking for a mini light bar for my Jeep, my beacon died last night, and it's time for replacement. Anybody have anything they got laying around? I was looking at the Whelen Guardian Rotator.


----------



## ajslands

alternative;957551 said:


> Ditto on the nonsense threads ^
> 
> try this link- it works now. These Craigs ads are just pathetic..all you're gonna get are a bunch of Pain in the Azz people anyway.
> 
> http://detroit.craigslist.org/okl/hsh/1548719976.html


yea i know, the lowest ive seen is 12.00 and i think the pictures on that one are from someone else, cuz no body that knows how to operate a v plow would charge 25$
http://detroit.craigslist.org/mcb/fgs/1540796336.html

even funnier one below

http://detroit.craigslist.org/mcb/fgs/1547046131.html

(i think iam gonna give him 50 referals so he can pay me to do snow removal):laughing:

but i understand its a tough economy and ppl need to do w/e they can to make money


----------



## P&M Landscaping

ajslands;957713 said:


> yea i know, the lowest ive seen is 12.00 and i think the pictures on that one are from someone else, cuz no body that knows how to operate a v plow would charge 24$ which is a very strange price for snow removal
> 
> http://detroit.craigslist.org/mcb/fgs/1540796336.html
> 
> even funnier one below
> 
> http://detroit.craigslist.org/mcb/fgs/1547046131.html
> 
> (i think iam gonna give him 50 referals so he can pay me to do snow removal):laughing:
> 
> but i understand its a tough economy and ppl need to do w/e they can to make money


I think he's talking about you with the nonsense posts


----------



## lawnprolawns

yup, and the $24.00 you mentioned is actually $25 on the posting..


----------



## ajslands

i cant believe iam saying this but iam glad for a little break from these sub zero temps. 

just so iam not wasting a post here and some of you dont get all huffy and puffy, but is any one going to the auto show check out next generation of plow trucks,


----------



## procut

^ Screw the auto show, I went once about 9 or 10 years ago, it was so crowded that you really couldn't look at anything very well.


----------



## Superior L & L

Funny story.
A neighbor about 5 house's down from me left me a message on facebook. Straight and to the point.

"How much to plow my driveway" 

No hi Paul, how you doing, how are the kids havent seen anyone since summer.
So i think F#ck you im not going to answer her back. (would have probably done it for free next time a truck was around)
So two days later she post's this on facebook:

"$15 to plow my driveway AND clean walkway? Part of me wanted to see if he'd take $10. You know, just for fun." :laughing:

If i had done it and if i would have charged them it would have been $35.00

The funny thing is these people are loaded, both lawyers


----------



## terrapro

ajslands;956953 said:


> michigan salt should be cheap, since theres a mine 600 ft below us,


Yes it should be BUT!



smoore45;956988 said:


> yeah, too bad that its closed....


Stupid Mafia and their darn horse racing!


----------



## Scenic Lawnscape

terrapro;958121 said:


> Yes it should be BUT!
> 
> Stupid Mafia and their darn horse racing!


Isn't the Salt Mines Under Detroit Owned by a Canadian Company Now?


----------



## Jays Green Daze

Hey Guys-

Looking to add the Pro Wings to my Western 7.6 foot, how difficult is the installation process? It looks simple from the online instructions but from you guys who have actually installed them are they as easy as the instructions look? How long did it take you?


----------



## lawnprolawns

They're actually twice as easy as the instructions.. the instructions are over-complicated. After the first set, it took me about 1/2 hour/set. I did 4 sets this winter. If you dont have one, go to Home Depot and get a good sharp 1 1/8" hole saw. Where are you from?


----------



## Jays Green Daze

lawnprolawns;958160 said:


> They're actually twice as easy as the instructions.. the instructions are over-complicated. After the first set, it took me about 1/2 hour/set. I did 4 sets this winter. If you dont have one, go to Home Depot and get a good sharp 1 1/8" hole saw. Where are you from?


I'm in the Flint area


----------



## Mark Oomkes

lawnprolawns;957736 said:


> yup, and the $24.00 you mentioned is actually $25 on the posting..


Love the new avatar!


----------



## Bedell Mgmt.

Mark Oomkes;958223 said:


> Love the new avatar!


a friend sent me this link. based on some of your avatars, some of you may find this interesting.

http://www.oddvid.com/videos/297/obama-is-osama


----------



## firelwn82

Bedell Mgmt.;958291 said:


> a friend sent me this link. based on some of your avatars, some of you may find this interesting.
> 
> http://www.oddvid.com/videos/297/obama-is-osama


I have said this from day 1. The first time I saw this murdering crooks face I said it was Osama!!!! NOW HE RUNS OUR COUNTRY INTO THE DAMN GROUND!!!!


----------



## alternative

interesting use of photoshop


----------



## flykelley

Hi Guys
My new driver for residential did not but any dates down on when he plowed the drives. Anybody have any idea on a 2 inch plowable event's between Dec 15th and Jan 11the in Waterford area? I want to kill him right now.

Thanks Mike


----------



## Superior L & L

flykelley;958670 said:


> Hi Guys
> My new driver for residential did not but any dates down on when he plowed the drives. Anybody have any idea on a 2 inch plowable event's between Dec 15th and Jan 11the in Waterford area? I want to kill him right now.
> 
> Thanks Mike


Mike, 
I have a storm midday 28th december through early 29th in w. bloomfield. We opened lanes late day 28th with a full plow 29th 1:00am - 5:00am
also have a 
full plow 8th january 1:00am - 5:00am plow also in WB

hope this helps


----------



## flykelley

Superior L & L;958726 said:


> Mike,
> I have a storm midday 28th december through early 29th in w. bloomfield. We opened lanes late day 28th with a full plow 29th 1:00am - 5:00am
> also have a
> full plow 8th january 1:00am - 5:00am plow also in WB
> 
> hope this helps


I Paul
I have these same dates just wasn't sure if it hit the 2 inch trigger. New guys can be a PIA sometimes. My other guys know to fill the log sheet out, all he did was give me total hrs worked.

Thanks Mike


----------



## Superior L & L

flykelley;958738 said:


> I Paul
> I have these same dates just wasn't sure if it hit the 2 inch trigger. New guys can be a PIA sometimes. My other guys know to fill the log sheet out, all he did was give me total hrs worked.
> 
> Thanks Mike


Sounds about right. All employee's care about is there hours


----------



## brookline

It's been awfully quiet in here the past few days.... Everyone must be fixing their equipment from the last storm or getting caught up on sleep eh?


----------



## Superior L & L

Out and about, looking for ice!! wow my life has come down to this


----------



## firelwn82

ha ha I know the feeling. Life is so dull without  Well that and the wife naggin the piss out of me.... lmao...... kidding it's not even close to that bad


----------



## firelwn82

I'm looking for someone who services Blizzard plows? What I need to do is replace my Hyd. cylinder well actually 2 of them. The lift cylinder and the right side cylinder. I need some prices please. 
The Lift cylinder isn't leaking yet but soon will be. It's pitted bad and the right side is leaking.


----------



## flykelley

firelwn82;959900 said:


> I'm looking for someone who services Blizzard plows? What I need to do is replace my Hyd. cylinder well actually 2 of them. The lift cylinder and the right side cylinder. I need some prices please.
> The Lift cylinder isn't leaking yet but soon will be. It's pitted bad and the right side is leaking.


Firelwn
I don't know anybody local but Jerres Service in Erie pa can fix you up. You might want to try Parks Landscaping in Troy, he use to sell Blizzards a few years back.

Mike


----------



## firelwn82

flykelley;959940 said:


> Firelwn
> Parks Landscaping in Troy, he use to sell Blizzards a few years back.
> Mike


That's who I'm most likely going through. Was just wondering if there were others out there. Dave's a great guy to deal with.


----------



## Metro Lawn

Starting to think spring. While going through Craigslist the other day I fell upon an add for a 1971 Dodge Demon being sold for parts. I went to look at it yesterday. As we enter the garage I nearly fell over the 1968 Pontiac LeMans sitting next to the door. I then see it! A basically all original Hemi orange 71 Demon 340 sitting on 4 flat tires and literally an inch of dust and webs all over it from it's 15 years of storage. The car is pretty straight and solid, with only some minor rust and dings. We open the hood to find the real prize. A complete 1967 340 engine with X heads lying dormant in the engine bay. Needless to say I bought it along with the all original Pontiac LeMans. I will get some pix on Sat. when we tow them out of there. Wow, what a find, and in the nicest of areas ( Evergreen & 6 Mile area ). oops, forgot to mention... got them both for $1200


----------



## firelwn82

Metro Lawn;959979 said:


> oops, forgot to mention... got them both for $1200


YOU HAVE GOT TO BE ****TIN ME MAN????!!! Nice fins for sure. The motors alone are worth 3-5 times more than that, DAMN......


----------



## Superior L & L

firelwn82;959990 said:


> YOU HAVE GOT TO BE ****TIN ME MAN????!!!


Metro John dont sh!t no one!


----------



## Superior L & L

opps double post


----------



## 24v6spd

Metro Lawn;959979 said:


> Starting to think spring. While going through Craigslist the other day I fell upon an add for a 1971 Dodge Demon being sold for parts. I went to look at it yesterday. As we enter the garage I nearly fell over the 1968 Pontiac LeMans sitting next to the door. I then see it! A basically all original Hemi orange 71 Demon 340 sitting on 4 flat tires and literally an inch of dust and webs all over it from it's 15 years of storage. The car is pretty straight and solid, with only some minor rust and dings. We open the hood to find the real prize. A complete 1967 340 engine with X heads lying dormant in the engine bay. Needless to say I bought it along with the all original Pontiac LeMans. I will get some pix on Sat. when we tow them out of there. Wow, what a find, and in the nicest of areas ( Evergreen & 6 Mile area ). oops, forgot to mention... got them both for $1200


What a deal! I used to have a 1971 Demon. Are you sure the engine is a 340, because the 340 wasn't introduced until 1968.


----------



## brookline

firelwn82;959900 said:


> I'm looking for someone who services Blizzard plows? What I need to do is replace my Hyd. cylinder well actually 2 of them. The lift cylinder and the right side cylinder. I need some prices please.
> The Lift cylinder isn't leaking yet but soon will be. It's pitted bad and the right side is leaking.


If you get the parts and can bring it downriver i can fix it for you. I just replaced the lift on mine and i fix all my own stuff.


----------



## Sharpcut 1

Metro Lawn;959979 said:


> Starting to think spring. While going through Craigslist the other day I fell upon an add for a 1971 Dodge Demon being sold for parts. I went to look at it yesterday. As we enter the garage I nearly fell over the 1968 Pontiac LeMans sitting next to the door. I then see it! A basically all original Hemi orange 71 Demon 340 sitting on 4 flat tires and literally an inch of dust and webs all over it from it's 15 years of storage. The car is pretty straight and solid, with only some minor rust and dings. We open the hood to find the real prize. A complete 1967 340 engine with X heads lying dormant in the engine bay. Needless to say I bought it along with the all original Pontiac LeMans. I will get some pix on Sat. when we tow them out of there. Wow, what a find, and in the nicest of areas ( Evergreen & 6 Mile area ). oops, forgot to mention... got them both for $1200


John, 
Don't forget you favorite PONTIAC guy!! You know I got that 68 GTO convertible I've been putting together. My 74GTO is my local cruise mobile, but I really mis going topless. Let me know what you want to do with the Tempest. is it a 6 cyl or 350 car??

Last time I saw your green Demon was at the Harper cruise years ago. Did you end up selling that one?? I think you said you did.


----------



## alternative

Nice find John..you must live on Clist.
lol


----------



## superiorsnowrem

Anyone have a nice dump for sale. My motor went out on the last storm


----------



## Metro Lawn

24v6spd;960219 said:


> What a deal! I used to have a 1971 Demon. Are you sure the engine is a 340, because the 340 wasn't introduced until 1968.


My mind wasn't in the right place this morning, it is an engine from a 68 cuda, but built in august of 67 according to the stamp as the 68's came out in Sept. of 67. I would assume it is a 340 since I can't see wasting a set of X heads on a 318...lol

Here are some pix from today. Moving snow for the Monster Jam on Sat. Got to play with the new skid steer a bit.


----------



## lawnprolawns

So I get a call from a residential customer of mine today. It's a neighbor.. I plow her drive and my sub. roads. There's gotta be a broken water main under the road, but she says its gutters and sump pumps draining near the roads. Anyways, across 3 or 4 houses there's about 6" of ice, maybe 6' wide. despite all the salt we put on the roads the "iceberg" keeps growing. It's kind of funny actually. She calls and asks if she can pay me to salt the ice at the bottom of the driveway, making sure to not get any on the driveway because it's new concrete. 1, I seriously think it would take at least 1 ton of salt to melt all the ice in front and 2, seems to me like the salt at the bottom of the drive might just track up onto the drive. 

Funny. I'll call her with a 200.00/app price for the salt and see what she says.. lol.


----------



## silvetouch

superiorsnowrem;960739 said:


> Anyone have a nice dump for sale. My motor went out on the last storm


What are you looking for? I have a 96 Ford L8000 with a 7-8 yard vbox i'm debating on getting rid of. Its only got around 80 or 90k on it.


----------



## groundbreakers

Metro Lawn;960788 said:


> My mind wasn't in the right place this morning, it is an engine from a 68 cuda, but built in august of 67 according to the stamp as the 68's came out in Sept. of 67. I would assume it is a 340 since I can't see wasting a set of X heads on a 318...lol
> 
> Here are some pix from today. Moving snow for the Monster Jam on Sat. Got to play with the new skid steer a bit.


was that in your contract to plow that lil bit of snow ... they must wait until 24 hrs ahead of time to bring in the junk cars LOL ....


----------



## Metro Lawn

groundbreakers;961271 said:


> was that in your contract to plow that lil bit of snow ... they must wait until 24 hrs ahead of time to bring in the junk cars LOL ....


My contract just states that we shall provide service for whatever term they want. I bill them for each time we go there. This was requested by them to clean up some of the entrance areas.


----------



## AndyTblc

lawnprolawns;960865 said:


> So I get a call from a residential customer of mine today. It's a neighbor.. I plow her drive and my sub. roads. There's gotta be a broken water main under the road, but she says its gutters and sump pumps draining near the roads. Anyways, across 3 or 4 houses there's about 6" of ice, maybe 6' wide. despite all the salt we put on the roads the "iceberg" keeps growing. It's kind of funny actually. She calls and asks if she can pay me to salt the ice at the bottom of the driveway, making sure to not get any on the driveway because it's new concrete. 1, I seriously think it would take at least 1 ton of salt to melt all the ice in front and 2, seems to me like the salt at the bottom of the drive might just track up onto the drive.
> 
> Funny. I'll call her with a 200.00/app price for the salt and see what she says.. lol.


I would call the city and tell them to come and look at it, because they may already know there is a water main break, and they are just waiting for it to start bubbling up, thats what my city does. I seen water bubbling up, and I went and told the guy and said "I found your water main break" And they started right on it. So it wouldn't hurt to have it checked out.


----------



## groundbreakers

Metro Lawn;961408 said:


> My contract just states that we shall provide service for whatever term they want. I bill them for each time we go there. This was requested by them to clean up some of the entrance areas.


surprised you didnt have your red dump truck yesturday ...


----------



## Glockshot73!

Hey guys,

A nice elderly lady is looking for some snow plowing in gross point, shes to far out for me to service, she said its a basic residential house nothin to big. 

If someone wants it please give me a call at (586) 219-1133 for her information

Chris


----------



## Metro Lawn

groundbreakers;961483 said:


> surprised you didnt have your red dump truck yesturday ...


Which one? I have 3 red dumps


----------



## JR Snow Removal

Metro Lawn;961885 said:


> Which one? I have 3 red dumps


Personally, I love that white dump looks awesome Do you have clear Vinyl over you name on the blade? It looks like there's a square around your lettering, just curious.


----------



## firelwn82

brookline;960259 said:


> If you get the parts and can bring it downriver i can fix it for you. I just replaced the lift on mine and i fix all my own stuff.


Whats the down time and what would it cost??


----------



## brookline

firelwn82;962003 said:


> Whats the down time and what would it cost??


Well it took me about 20min tops to change my lift cylinder on my BOSS If that blizzard is anything similar I would say I could do it in an hour maybe two if it's a little harder to work on. As for price I don't really know.. Just find out what some shops would charge you and offer me something that would save you $ and be worth your while.


----------



## magnatrac

firelwn82;962003 said:


> Whats the down time and what would it cost??


 If you are just swapping out your old cylinders for new ones do it yourself ! It is easy well that is if your lines are not all corroded. They should come off easy becasue I am sure you open them up when you change your fluid every year. If your just swapping I can give you a hand on monday.

, shaun


----------



## Metro Lawn

JR Snow Removal;961889 said:


> Personally, I love that white dump looks awesome Do you have clear Vinyl over you name on the blade? It looks like there's a square around your lettering, just curious.


It has a laminate over it to protect the lettering.


----------



## groundbreakers

Metro Lawn;961885 said:


> Which one? I have 3 red dumps


the one you had pictured on here .... they give you any tickets for the show ?? .. i drove down brush and seen Full Boar .... pretty loud ... what kind lightbar do you have on the stake truck ?


----------



## Metro Lawn

groundbreakers;962343 said:


> what kind lightbar do you have on the stake truck ?


It is one of those Voltex 5 rotator bars that everyone seems to hate. I have had no issues with it and for $150 new, I can't complain.


----------



## firelwn82

magnatrac;962054 said:


> If you are just swapping out your old cylinders for new ones do it yourself ! It is easy well that is if your lines are not all corroded. They should come off easy becasue I am sure you open them up when you change your fluid every year. If your just swapping I can give you a hand on monday. , shaun


I havent been able to get ahold of Parks for prices on new ones. Thats probably going to be the best bet though. Still waiting to hear about opinions on changing to a different fluid too. Being cheap and don't want to buy the $6/quart stuff.


----------



## snow_man_48045

firelwn82;962437 said:


> I havent been able to get ahold of Parks for prices on new ones. Thats probably going to be the best bet though. Still waiting to hear about opinions on changing to a different fluid too. Being cheap and don't want to buy the $6/quart stuff.


Try Jerre's Services, he will ship them to your door. 814-898-2171
Ask if they are in stock and when he will ship out!
Order your fluid and all one stop shop!


----------



## Metro Lawn

I picked those cars up this morning. Here are some pix.


----------



## Metro Lawn

Here are a few more. Notice the old school bluff.. painting the engine blue to look like a 318, but the X heads tell the real story...


----------



## firelwn82

Those cars look really really solid from the photos. Nice find


----------



## Sharpcut 1

firelwn82;959900 said:


> I'm looking for someone who services Blizzard plows? What I need to do is replace my Hyd. cylinder well actually 2 of them. The lift cylinder and the right side cylinder. I need some prices please.
> The Lift cylinder isn't leaking yet but soon will be. It's pitted bad and the right side is leaking.


What size plow?? Angle cylinder for 760HD 800HD 860HD 810 PP is $156.00 lift cylinder is$198.00, Have lift in stock, angle cylinders should be back in stock Tuesday. 760 LT takes different cylinders.


----------



## 24v6spd

Metro Lawn;962694 said:


> I picked those cars up this morning. Here are some pix.


Lots of potential there. How is the frame around the torsion bars. That was a weak point on the A-bodies.


----------



## silvetouch

*Need a new trans in 2002 F350*

Hey if anyone has or knows of anyone, i need a trans for my 2002 F350 . It has the 6.8 V-10.
thanks.


----------



## Milwaukee

Can't you just have shop rebuilt it. You have about 4-5 days before snow come.


----------



## Metro Lawn

24v6spd;962918 said:


> Lots of potential there. How is the frame around the torsion bars. That was a weak point on the A-bodies.


The frame is in excellent shape as well as the inner fenders ect.


----------



## 2FAST4U

Milwaukee;962961 said:


> Can't you just have shop rebuilt it. You have about 4-5 days before snow come.


SNOW whats that? does any one realy think that we might see something out of this system Thurs/Fri ?


----------



## Superior L & L

Pistons and Booze !!!!! Oh and no snow


----------



## 24v6spd

Metro Lawn;962990 said:


> The frame is in excellent shape as well as the inner fenders ect.


Man that is in good shape. Is it an auto or 4-speed?


----------



## Matson Snow

2FAST4U;962991 said:


> SNOW whats that? does any one realy think that we might see something out of this system Thurs/Fri ?


Ya....RAIN...


----------



## silvetouch

*trans*



Milwaukee;962961 said:


> Can't you just have shop rebuilt it. You have about 4-5 days before snow come.


possibly?! To be honest, after all these years of plowing, i guess i've been fortunate enough to never have to deal with trans issues.  
What's a ballpark price for a shop to rebuild a trans? and any recommended places in the downriver area? the only places I've heard anything about is Trenton transmission.


----------



## magnatrac

firelwn82;962437 said:


> I havent been able to get ahold of Parks for prices on new ones. Thats probably going to be the best bet though. Still waiting to hear about opinions on changing to a different fluid too. Being cheap and don't want to buy the $6/quart stuff.


 You can switch fluid no problem but why waist the time and money even for atf. I know it sucks when you have to spend money fixing things ,but $ 350 bucks for new cylinders is cheap peace of mind is in the middle of the night. How much fluid are you loosing a day? Keep me posted I can give you a hand when you get this parts.

, shaun


----------



## Jays Green Daze

Where do you guys go for your embroider or screen print products, either local or do you use a company online (I am looking for new hats, shirts, hoodies, ect)?


----------



## CJSLAWNSERVICE

contractors clothing madison heights


----------



## lawnprolawns

Jays Green Daze;963133 said:


> Where do you guys go for your embroider or screen print products, either local or do you use a company online (I am looking for new hats, shirts, hoodies, ect)?


www.progressofdesign.com is great for screen printing, super cheap and great quality.

http://heritagelogoworks.com/HLW/Home.html for embroidery, located in Plymouth. Great people up there, and great quality


----------



## Matson Snow

lawnprolawns;963145 said:


> www.progressofdesign.com is great for screen printing, super cheap and great quality.
> 
> http://heritagelogoworks.com/HLW/Home.html for embroidery, located in Plymouth. Great people up there, and great quality


Can i Get 1 Lawn Pro Lawns Hoodie..Size XXL...Please...


----------



## M & D LAWN

silvetouch;963054 said:


> possibly?! To be honest, after all these years of plowing, i guess i've been fortunate enough to never have to deal with trans issues.
> What's a ballpark price for a shop to rebuild a trans? and any recommended places in the downriver area? the only places I've heard anything about is Trenton transmission.


Just went to Rogers Transmission in Allen Park. They"re on Van Born and Pelham. Had our 01 F250 rebuilt for $1600 and they had it done in 2 days. 12 month 12,000 mile warranty also. So far everything seems good, shifts into gear better than it has in a long time.


----------



## Milwaukee

Matson Snow;963169 said:


> Can i Get 1 Lawn Pro Lawns Hoodie..Size XXL...Please...


Me too I would like support your business here so everybody see me wear your t-shirt. :waving:


----------



## Matson Snow

Milwaukee;963175 said:


> Me too I would like support your business here so everybody see me wear your t-shirt. :waving:


You gotta tell him your size....:laughing:


----------



## Jason Pallas

I got a guy on the eastside that does all our stuff - insane cheap. We bring him the stuff and he screens it for us for like 75 cents a piece. We pick-up really great stuff on clearance - then have our logos printed on it. PM me if you want their info. I've got $95 Carharts, Dickies, and CE Schmidt jackets and lined hoodies that we paid $15 for in Spring clearances that we've gotten printed and issued to out employees for under $17! Can't beat that.


----------



## Metro Lawn

24v6spd;963011 said:


> Man that is in good shape. Is it an auto or 4-speed?


It is an auto trans


----------



## CSC Contracting

Just got back from Monster Jam parking decks are getting slick from the melting snow.


----------



## ajslands

any one looking to sub for one lot in van buren twp, just pm me


----------



## Metro Lawn

CSC Contracting;963448 said:


> Just got back from Monster Jam parking decks are getting slick from the melting snow.


The deck is maintained by Ampco Parking Systems


----------



## firelwn82

magnatrac;963056 said:


> How much fluid are you loosing a day? , shaun


I go through about a quart in a full plow route. Probably 7 hours or so. I will let you know as soon as I find something out.


----------



## firelwn82

Sharpcut 1;962800 said:


> What size plow?? Angle cylinder for 760HD 800HD 860HD 810 PP is $156.00 lift cylinder is$198.00, Have lift in stock, angle cylinders should be back in stock Tuesday. 760 LT takes different cylinders.


Its the 810pp. Where in Roseville are you?


----------



## Metro Lawn

firelwn82;963570 said:


> Its the 810pp. Where in Roseville are you?


Sharpcut is John from ProMower in Warren (9 & Hoover area) 586-754-7009


----------



## firelwn82

snow_man_48045;962631 said:


> Try Jerre's Services, he will ship them to your door. 814-898-2171
> Ask if they are in stock and when he will ship out!
> Order your fluid and all one stop shop!


Tried callin the man and his mail box is full........ Damn one busy mo fo.... :laughing:


----------



## firelwn82

Metro Lawn;963580 said:


> Sharpcut is John from ProMower in Warren (9 & Hoover area) 586-754-7009


Ok thanks Metro


----------



## flykelley

firelwn82;963592 said:


> Tried callin the man and his mail box is full........ Damn one busy mo fo.... :laughing:


Im sending you a PM with his cell phone number. You can also send him a email.

Mike


----------



## firelwn82

flykelley;963594 said:


> Im sending you a PM with his cell phone number. You can also send him a email.
> 
> Mike


Got it thanks. Be calling him today or tomorrow. Thanks for the help guys


----------



## Jason Pallas

Hey - to all the guys that PMed me for info on the printing, I'll just post it here. I get the screening done at Mills Process on Stephens Rd in SCS - near Souiellere's. Mills is (586) 779-8760 ask for Larry and tell him I told you about him. As for the gear, I just keep my eyes open. I've gotten good deals at API Outfitters, TSC, Farm and Fleet, and even Target / Kmart (for sweatshirts and work Ts). I also have a couple of contacts that sell gently pre-owned work shirt/uniforms for $1.75 to $2.50 - we take the patches/name tags off and then we print on em.


----------



## brookline

silvetouch;963054 said:


> possibly?! To be honest, after all these years of plowing, i guess i've been fortunate enough to never have to deal with trans issues.
> What's a ballpark price for a shop to rebuild a trans? and any recommended places in the downriver area? the only places I've heard anything about is Trenton transmission.


My whole family has dealt with A&M Transmission in Flat Rock for over 20 years. They are across from Flat Rock Speedway on Telegraph


----------



## flykelley

Jason Pallas;963636 said:


> Hey - to all the guys that PMed me for info on the printing, I'll just post it here. I get the screening done at Mills Process on Stephens Rd in SCS - near Souiellere's. Mills is (586) 779-8760 ask for Larry and tell him I told you about him. As for the gear, I just keep my eyes open. I've gotten good deals at API Outfitters, TSC, Farm and Fleet, and even Target / Kmart (for sweatshirts and work Ts). I also have a couple of contacts that sell gently pre-owned work shirt/uniforms for $1.75 to $2.50 - we take the patches/name tags off and then we print on em.


Thanks John, will have to give them a call I need some new hoodies done.

Mike


----------



## silvetouch

brookline;963648 said:


> My whole family has dealt with A&M Transmission in Flat Rock for over 20 years. They are across from Flat Rock Speedway on Telegraph


i will check them out tomorrow. anybody specifically i should talk to there?


----------



## branhamt

I agree A & M in Flatrock across from speedway. Been doing business 20 years. Go in ask for Mike. Good people.


GREEN THUMB LAWN SERVICE
TOM BRANHAM


----------



## silvetouch

what do you guys think a ballpark that i should be expecting going in there? I've never dealt with trans before, don't want to be blindsided.

The trans was 100% when i drove it...no slipping or anything, but then a new guy plowed with it this last storm and apparently we have a new leak and he ran it dry. When we put new fluid in it, the front pump didn't suck the fluid down at all initially til after about 15-20 minutes, but still nothing when we put it in gear, then 20 more minutes and it would catch alittle bit in drive, but couldn't really accelerate it (rpms would go higher, but no speed).


----------



## alternative

flykelley;963649 said:


> Thanks John, will have to give them a call I need some new hoodies done.
> 
> Mike


Im pretty sure his name is Jason. :laughing:
Thanks Jason, i drive past that place every day, and always wondered what type business they were.


----------



## M&S Property

alternative;963766 said:


> Im pretty sure his name is Jason. :laughing:


HAHA i thought the same thing but figured i was just out of the loop...


----------



## Tscape

silvetouch;963054 said:


> possibly?! To be honest, after all these years of plowing, i guess i've been fortunate enough to never have to deal with trans issues.
> What's a ballpark price for a shop to rebuild a trans? and any recommended places in the downriver area? the only places I've heard anything about is Trenton transmission.


CTS in Livonia...or Westland? $1200-1500, seriously.


----------



## fourspeedfish

silvetouch 

USA Trans on Middlebelt. I think its Livonia. Tell him the Swain brothers sent ya.

I have also dealt with Rogers. Shop help is great, AL is a bit rough around the edges. 

Either one and they should do you right.


----------



## Jason Pallas

M&S Property;963768 said:


> HAHA i thought the same thing but figured i was just out of the loop...


Me too.... had to check my driver's license for a second. John, Jason it's all the same.. thanks accepted. Talk to Larry there - he'll do right by ya.


----------



## Jason Pallas

Holy crap. I must be getting old! Saw this on Craig's and thought back to when I was a young lad of about 20 or so and these had just come out!

http://detroit.craigslist.org/mcb/grd/1557529498.html

They were the first "walkbehind" mowers! Up until then, if you had a LCO, it was pretty much one question : "You guys use Snappers or Lawn Boys?" Anyone else remember those days? LOL Metro?


----------



## Sharpcut 1

Jason Pallas;964350 said:


> Holy crap. I must be getting old! Saw this on Craig's and thought back to when I was a young lad of about 20 or so and these had just come out!
> 
> http://detroit.craigslist.org/mcb/grd/1557529498.html
> 
> They were the first "walkbehind" mowers! Up until then, if you had a LCO, it was pretty much one question : "You guys use Snappers or Lawn Boys?" Anyone else remember those days? LOL Metro?


Jason,
house I used to cut back in the mid 90's on 24 mile in Shelby had an old Locke and a KEES mower out in the back 40. Remember KEES mowers?? Was the owners dads' mower at one time. She would'nt get off them. I often wonder if they are still sitting out there!!!


----------



## Jason Pallas

KEES - yea! I remember those..... how bout Windmill backpack blowers? Remember those!?! I think Dick Forton at Forton's was the only one around that had them..... and they were ridiculously expensive for the time - like $300 bucks!!


----------



## alternative

My first wb was a Kee's 
and my first blower was a Green Machine...those were sweet blowers


----------



## flykelley

alternative;963766 said:


> Im pretty sure his name is Jason. :laughing:
> Thanks Jason, i drive past that place every day, and always wondered what type business they were.


Yes you guys are correct it is Jason, not John not sure what I was thinking yesterday.

Mike


----------



## Metro Lawn

Went out this morning to check the lots. Suprised at how much ice was there. Most of it from melting piles and puddles, but still quite a bit.

There are some good deals on ebay for shirts. I get 24 Ts screen printed on 100% cotten shirts for $110.00 with shipping.


----------



## brookline

branhamt;963711 said:


> I agree A & M in Flatrock across from speedway. Been doing business 20 years. Go in ask for Mike. Good people.
> 
> GREEN THUMB LAWN SERVICE
> TOM BRANHAM


Yep ask for Mike, you beat me to it Tom


----------



## Jason Pallas

Metro Lawn;964685 said:


> Went out this morning to check the lots. Suprised at how much ice was there. Most of it from melting piles and puddles, but still quite a bit.
> 
> There are some good deals on ebay for shirts. I get 24 Ts screen printed on 100% cotten shirts for $110.00 with shipping.


That's pretty good.... less than $5 a shirt is always a good price if it's a decent shirt. I usually go to Target and sometimes Kmart. As they're rotating merchandise, you can get some really awesome deals....... like really nice shirts that are normally $10 -$13 for under $2. I picked up about 40 work/cargo shorts for $1.98ea last Fall. They were normally $19. You just have to look a lot.


----------



## Jays Green Daze

Jason Pallas;964753 said:


> That's pretty good.... less than $5 a shirt is always a good price if it's a decent shirt. I usually go to Target and sometimes Kmart. As they're rotating merchandise, you can get some really awesome deals....... like really nice shirts that are normally $10 -$13 for under $2. I picked up about 40 work/cargo shorts for $1.98ea last Fall. They were normally $19. You just have to look a lot.


I was looking at Wal-Mart today and they had Faded Glory polo shirts for less than $4 each. I dont know how durable these shirts are but at $4 each I might take a chance and find out.


----------



## Matson Snow

Sharpcut 1;964415 said:


> Jason,
> house I used to cut back in the mid 90's on 24 mile in Shelby had an old Locke and a KEES mower out in the back 40. Remember KEES mowers?? Was the owners dads' mower at one time. She would'nt get off them. I often wonder if they are still sitting out there!!!


I still have 3 Lockes...I cut my Home lawn with the 25"...Im showing my age. When i first started out thats all we used was Locke Mowers...No Scags, No Exmarks...


----------



## Scenic Lawnscape

Looking at the next 15 day's, it is going to seem like spring is around the corner


----------



## Matson Snow

Matson Snow;964881 said:


> I still have 3 Lockes...I cut my Home lawn with the 25"...Im showing my age. When i first started out thats all we used was Locke Mowers...No Scags, No Exmarks...


Heres a Picture of a 1968 Locke i redid a few years ago....Not a nicer cut around


----------



## Scenic Lawnscape

Matson Snow;964891 said:


> Heres a Picture of a 1968 Locke i redid a few years ago....Not a nicer cut around


Dont they use that style on golf courses?


----------



## firelwn82

Scenic Lawnscape;964912 said:


> Dont they use that style on golf courses?


They use Reel mowers but not this brand. Mostly Ransom mowers that I have seen.


----------



## 24v6spd

Matson Snow;964891 said:


> Heres a Picture of a 1968 Locke i redid a few years ago....Not a nicer cut around


Are the reels hard to sharpen ? I have a gang of reels for one of my old gravelys.


----------



## Matson Snow

24v6spd;964949 said:


> Are the reels hard to sharpen ? I have a gang of reels for one of my old gravelys.


That reel was $160 to sharpen and lap....It only needs to be sharpend about once every 2 years since i only cut about 10 thousand square feet with it...The 2 other ones i have are a 70" and a 75" and have 3 reels...Those get a little costly to operate now a days..


----------



## ChaseCreekSnow

Yes, that is a very nice cut!!! I like how my scag cuts, but there is a reason why the golf courses use the reel type instead of the blade type...I know this is a question for lawn site, but since we are on topic here, why dont i ever see crews using these? The only reel type i have experience with is this old one in my garage...i dont plan on using it to cut my 1.6 acres. I like the look of smaller lines, I had a 36 exmark metro walk behind that cut great, i preferred to use it on smaller lots. I also had one of the first toro walkbehinds that basically cut like crap.lol. Its nice that they have come a long way with these machines! I would like to buy a fuel injected machine next, does anyone have any experience with the fuel savings of them?


----------



## Matson Snow

ChaseCreekSnow;964962 said:


> Yes, that is a very nice cut!!! I like how my scag cuts, but there is a reason why the golf courses use the reel type instead of the blade type...I know this is a question for lawn site, but since we are on topic here, why dont i ever see crews using these? The only reel type i have experience with is this old one in my garage...i dont plan on using it to cut my 1.6 acres. I like the look of smaller lines, I had a 36 exmark metro walk behind that cut great, i preferred to use it on smaller lots. I also had one of the first toro walkbehinds that basically cut like crap.lol. Its nice that they have come a long way with these machines! I would like to buy a fuel injected machine next, does anyone have any experience with the fuel savings of them?


Way To Expensive to maintain these mowers...Thats all i used when i first started out...Like i said..Thats all there was back when....I remember when Bunton first came out with the 52" walk behind..We bought one and never looked back


----------



## 24v6spd

Matson Snow;964968 said:


> Way To Expensive to maintain these mowers...Thats all i used when i first started out...Like i said..Thats all there was back when....I remember when Bunton first came out with the 52" walk behind..We bought one and never looked back


When I first started out a guy tried to sell me 2 Lockes. I figured that the maintenance costs would be too high. Went with Gravely instead.


----------



## Matson Snow

24v6spd;964975 said:


> When I first started out a guy tried to sell me 2 Lockes. I figured that the maintenance costs would be too high. Went with Gravely instead.


You are a Smart Man......Very Expensive to run...


----------



## ajslands

24v6spd;964975 said:


> When I first started out a guy tried to sell me 2 Lockes. I figured that the maintenance costs would be too high. Went with Gravely instead.


why do golf courses use them then?


----------



## Matson Snow

ajslands;964986 said:


> why do golf courses use them then?


Quality of cut and they have budgets they can afford them...Plus there is no rotary mower that can mow at 1/4 of an inch...


----------



## cgrappler135

Anyone here about some rain snow mix for wed.?


----------



## firelwn82

cgrappler135;965030 said:


> Anyone here about some rain snow mix for wed.?


Thats the word on the streets but I believe nothing until I either see it or Express chimes in.


----------



## Lightningllc

Tuesday possiable dusting during the day and Freezing Rain and possiable snow thursday. That's what I read. The fog has been turning things icy also so the morning might get icy??


----------



## TheXpress2002

Very isolated chance of freezing drizzle Thursday. I would not loose sleep over it. This weekend will be rain. Again would not loose sleep over it. I dont see anything until at least Feb 1st. That is when the pattern finally changes and when the plows can go back on.


----------



## firelwn82

TheXpress2002;965143 said:


> I dont see anything until at least Feb 1st. That is when the pattern finally changes and when the plows can go back on.


I did NOT wanna hear this buddy. Go to your room and think about what you just said. You can come back out when you have a better answer.... :laughing: :laughing:


----------



## TheXpress2002

firelwn82;965148 said:


> I did NOT wanna hear this buddy. Go to your room and think about what you just said. You can come back out when you have a better answer.... :laughing: :laughing:


Just saving you on your gas milage


----------



## Jason Pallas

ajslands;964986 said:


> why do golf courses use them then?


Reel mowers give a far superior cut - less tearing of the grass and more cutting. However, they're much less cost efficient. But, if you're really looking for a fantastic cut, a reel mower is the way to go. I come across these mowers every once in a while - usually some guy who is/was fanatical about his lawn. They can be damm expensive too - I've seen used ones go for $3K +.
A golf course uses them because it's basically the only way to cut a putting green. Ever seen those machines. They're expensive as hell - but pretty cool. BTW if you're interested in picking up equipment like this, the MetroPark auction is a great source. I see golf course superintendents from as far away as Iowa and Minnesota come to buy that stuff at that auction.


----------



## ajslands

i almost bought one for 700. huge mower, i think it had hydraulics


----------



## firelwn82

TheXpress2002;965186 said:


> Just saving you on your gas milage


ha ha well either way, thanks for the heads up as always


----------



## Superior L & L

Lots are glazing over and cars in ditchs on the west side


----------



## WMHLC

What are you guys paying for Work comp. My current rate is $7.98 per $100. Just wanted to see if im getting hosed or not.


----------



## TheXpress2002

I lied. A good lie though. Keep an eye on the 25th. They are calling for straight rain but models have trended to colder temps. MIGHT I say might see accumulation but should be at least a salting. After that the parade of storms begins. Looks to be every a every 3 day pattern. This is not set in stone but look out if it does.


----------



## cgrappler135

WMHLC;966396 said:


> What are you guys paying for Work comp. My current rate is $7.98 per $100. Just wanted to see if im getting hosed or not.


Not sure but i just renewed my policy with a different company and covering myself with a part time employee was right around $900 for the year. That was based on the minimum pay scale! I paid $1600 last year tho. I think i may have got ripped on that one.


----------



## cgrappler135

TheXpress2002;966406 said:


> I lied. A good lie though. Keep an eye on the 25th. They are calling for straight rain but models have trended to colder temps. MIGHT I say might see accumulation but should be at least a salting. After that the parade of storms begins. Looks to be every a every 3 day pattern. This is not set in stone but look out if it does.


I def. wouldnt mind every 3 day saltings thru all Feb. & early March!!!!!! payup


----------



## brookline

WMHLC;966396 said:


> What are you guys paying for Work comp. My current rate is $7.98 per $100. Just wanted to see if im getting hosed or not.


That sounds very close to what I pay through Farm Bureau.


----------



## Leisure Time LC

TheXpress2002;966406 said:


> I lied. A good lie though. Keep an eye on the 25th. They are calling for straight rain but models have trended to colder temps. MIGHT I say might see accumulation but should be at least a salting. After that the parade of storms begins. Looks to be every a every 3 day pattern. This is not set in stone but look out if it does.


I hope your right, I just got done filling out my application for Taco Bell


----------



## silvetouch

cgrappler135;966410 said:


> I def. wouldnt mind every 3 day saltings thru all Feb. & early March!!!!!! payup


For sure, maybe a couple plowings in between there.


----------



## silvetouch

Leisure Time LC;966543 said:


> I hope your right, I just got done filling out my application for Taco Bell


Do you get a discount? :laughing::laughing:


----------



## eatonpaving

Leisure Time LC;966543 said:


> I hope your right, I just got done filling out my application for Taco Bell


i have a years worth of cans in the garage i am returning tomorrow, dump truck needs gas.................let it snow.


----------



## ChaseCreekSnow

It's pretty quiet in here... Much different than the bickering that was going on before we got that good dump of snow around here..I guess its only a matter of time before it picks up again. What a Lame winter this has been...:realmad:


----------



## Superior L & L

WMHLC;966396 said:


> What are you guys paying for Work comp. My current rate is $7.98 per $100. Just wanted to see if im getting hosed or not.


You should look at the plan though the MNLA. It's a self insured deal. The company that runs it is Regency insurance out of Lansing. Every time we take quotes on our coverage no one will even quote the comp.because it's so cheap.


----------



## Leisure Time LC

silvetouch;966590 said:


> Do you get a discount? :laughing::laughing:


I get free meals on duty and friends and family get a discount


----------



## 2FAST4U

Jays Green Daze;963133 said:


> Where do you guys go for your embroider or screen print products, either local or do you use a company online (I am looking for new hats, shirts, hoodies, ect)?


Tee's 'n' Things in Romeo 32mile and van **** north side of the road. Great work thanks who does all my stuff, very happy with them.


----------



## silvetouch

Superior L & L;966711 said:


> You should look at the plan though the MNLA. It's a self insured deal. The company that runs it is Regency insurance out of Lansing. Every time we take quotes on our coverage no one will even quote the comp.because it's so cheap.


I see that they do G.L. & comm. auto too.... do you have them for that ? what are you paying?


----------



## Superior L & L

silvetouch;966793 said:


> I see that they do G.L. & comm. auto too.... do you have them for that ? what are you paying?


We do everything though them. Everyones situation is different, so im sure your pricing would be different to ours. Give them a call it will be worth your time, im sure.


----------



## terrapro

Superior L & L;966711 said:


> You should look at the plan though the MNLA. It's a self insured deal. The company that runs it is Regency insurance out of Lansing. Every time we take quotes on our coverage no one will even quote the comp.because it's so cheap.


Hmm I will have to check on that Paul. I always feel I pay too much for the amount of profit I end up with at the end of the year, or I should say the lack of


----------



## lawnprolawns

Give my guy a call too, we are super happy with them, and I believe Xpress is using them now also. 

They deal with a company called Hortica, which is solely landscapers and such. Great rates and coverage. Saving us many many thousand per year over our last policy, which was already a great price compared to others. 

Brian S. Roose, CPCU, CIC, AAI, LIC, CWCA
Blue Ocean Advisors
41800 W. 11 Mile Rd. / Ste 204
Novi, MI 48375
(248) 855-2600 x 211 Fax (248) 855-5267


----------



## lawnprolawns

This winter is boring me so much I took up running last week and just joined Planet Fitness.. 


hah.. we'll see how long this actually lasts..


----------



## firelwn82

lawnprolawns;967290 said:


> This winter is boring me so much I took up running last week and just joined Planet Fitness..


I was honestly debating this myself. I'm just getting fat sitting at home. I refuse to leave the house unless I'm getting paid these days. I spend to much when I leave lmao


----------



## ChaseCreekSnow

Yes, also bored stiff here..Im getting tired of playstation 3 and sleeping in too late/going to bed late. There are only so many things I can clean in the house, only so many errands I can run...I think I might be joining the Taco bell crew as well..:laughing:


----------



## ajslands

so i wonder if this means were gonnavhave a cold summer? does xpress do long term temps


----------



## flykelley

firelwn82;967372 said:


> I was honestly debating this myself. I'm just getting fat sitting at home. I refuse to leave the house unless I'm getting paid these days. I spend to much when I leave lmao


I started walking 4 miles about 3-4 times a week at Great Lakes Crossing, its warm, its free and its dry. Not far from the house and there are plenty of other people walking. Its better to do it in the am before the mall gets too busy. Its close to a mile for every lap around the mall.

Mike


----------



## Jason Pallas

OMG say it's not true! Is that what we've been reduced to? A bunch of Mall Walkers?!?!? God, it better snow sooooooon! LOL.


----------



## TheXpress2002

Jason Pallas;967456 said:


> OMG say it's not true! Is that what we've been reduced to? A bunch of Mall Walkers?!?!? God, it better snow sooooooon! LOL.


Can you imangine all of us doing this?

"Ok guys lets all line up at Sears then to Nordstorm. We will then make our way over to Macy's and will finish at the food court for lunch. Lets practice our plowing"

"Angle left"

//////////////////////////////////////////////

"Now angle right"

\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\

"Scoop" Scoop"

\_________________/

"Flying V"

__________________
/ \

OMG I am bored.

Mike....that is a wonderful idea though. It is not easy for people to stay in shape these days and more people need to do whatever is necessary to live a more productive and healthy life. Congrats to you


----------



## ajslands

ive been so bored that i mowed the lawn


----------



## JR Snow Removal

I have a full time job besides plowing so it doesn't bother me to much I stay pretty busy.


----------



## alternative

hahah mall walkers... and oh the sexy old ladies you would meet while doing it.:laughing:


----------



## flykelley

alternative;967506 said:


> hahah mall walkers... and oh the sexy old ladies you would meet while doing it.:laughing:


You would be surprised at the mall walkers. They are not all old.

Mike


----------



## AndyTblc

I am ashamed to be apart of this mall walkers group lol. 
I'm getting bored too, I vacuumed the truck. shampooed the carped, and I double pooed and then washed and waxed the outside of the truck. 

I shouldn't really talk about mall walkers, because me and the neighbor can go in river town crossings mall in grandville, spend 2 hours there walking around and never go in 1 store


----------



## lawnprolawns

Thing is I'm working 10 hours a day with my dad building cars, and i still get home at 7 or so and want to do something.. so gym it is. My girlfriend has been gone for 3 weeks and gets back home this weekend, that will help a bit, but she still lives an hour away so I cant see her every night. 

Whatever.


----------



## RobMI

Not only do we have no snow, my day job has slowed down drasticly in the last few weeks. My truck is going to be mad at me it hasn't been started in a week.


----------



## grassmaster06

come on we must be productive in the slow times ,maybe sharpen some mower blades .anyways does anyone have a enclosed trailer or nice open trailer for sale


----------



## ajslands

grassmaster06;967650 said:


> come on we must be productive in the slow times ,maybe sharpen some mower blades .anyways does anyone have a enclosed trailer or nice open trailer for sale


mee, how big? its a open btw.


----------



## Leisure Time LC

I have a open 12' open sinngle axle and looking to trade for a larger trailer


----------



## grassmaster06

im looking for a 7x14or 7x16or 8x16 open or enclosed,my 6.5x12 is getting to small


----------



## Bigmikesseasonal

*Winter 2009-2010*

I find it funny that you guys are upset about winter being so slow! Last winter was above average! Now were back to normal or below normal this winter season! I guess everyone that thought they were going to get rich quick doing plowing is finding out the hard way, if you have bills to pay you better not rely on Mother Nature to take care of you. To make money in this business you have to take the good with the bad and always plan ahead.I like a winter like this every couple years because it levels the playing field by taking out the part timers! Good luck to all you lifers, just my 2 cents!


----------



## ajslands

Leisure Time LC;967684 said:


> I have a open 12' open sinngle axle and looking to trade for a larger trailer


o lol i have a 10' and want a 7x14 enclosed


----------



## bigjeeping

Im at planet fitness too.. nice gym. I believe the ypsi one opened a little over a year ago and they just hit 10,000 members. The guy who owns it is banking (from what I hear). He also owns another location and is in the progress of opening a 3rd. It looks like a pretty solid franchise for what I have seen.


----------



## firelwn82

flykelley;967454 said:


> I started walking 4 miles about 3-4 times a week at Great Lakes Crossing, its warm, its free and its dry. Not far from the house and there are plenty of other people walking. Its better to do it in the am before the mall gets too busy. Its close to a mile for every lap around the mall.
> 
> Mike


Not a bad idea. How long does that usually take you?


----------



## procut

Bigmikesseasonal;967698 said:


> I find it funny that you guys are upset about winter being so slow! Last winter was above average! Now were back to normal or below normal this winter season! I guess everyone that thought they were going to get rich quick doing plowing is finding out the hard way, if you have bills to pay you better not rely on Mother Nature to take care of you. To make money in this business you have to take the good with the bad and always plan ahead.I like a winter like this every couple years because it levels the playing field by taking out the part timers! Good luck to all you lifers, just my 2 cents!


Exactly. This is what it was like when I started plowing a fews years back. We had maybe 2 pushes a month and then throw in a salting or two if you were lucky. I think it's mostly those that are realitivly new to the industry that think we always get lots of snow all the time. (Look at Dec. '07, Feb. & Dec. of '08, and even January 09) But if you look back further '05-'06 and '06-'into 07 I recall not much snow. I think Dec. '05 was good, but thats just going from memory. Other than those all the other months over the last 5 or 6 years have been pretty similar to what we are seeing now.

I would have to say it probably doesn't wipe out the part time guys, though. I mean they might just say screw it and throw in the towel, but since they are part time, plowing is basically just extra money, it really doesn't make a differance. It's the full time guy that might find himself in trouble.


----------



## firelwn82

Bigmikesseasonal;967698 said:


> if you have bills to pay you better not rely on Mother Nature to take care of you.
> I like a winter like this every couple years because it levels the playing field by taking out the part timers!


Thats what I'm sayin. Don't wait for mother nature to pay your bills by any means she will laugh in your face every time.


----------



## Bigmikesseasonal

firelwn82;967716 said:


> Thats what I'm sayin. Don't wait for mother nature to pay your bills by any means she will laugh in your face every time.


I'm glad someone else agrees!


----------



## ChaseCreekSnow

Sometimes I consider going back to school and selling this whole business...The bad part being I have already been to school, got an associate sciences degree, had a career and pretty much disliked most of it..I saw very little room to move around in the company and not much pay increase...as I have heard from a couple good friends who still work there. Highly specialized with tons of responsibility and dog crap for pay. I really don't want to turn wrenches for a living again... I guess the grass isn't always greener, This winter has just been a bit of an eye opener compared to the last two that i remember clearly. I am soooo ready for spring thru fall!! Bring it on!


----------



## ajslands

didnt we have a winter just like this in 2003 or 4


----------



## smoore45

ajslands;967741 said:


> didnt we have a winter just like this in 2003 or 4


He's asking because he was 3 years old then and can't remember! :laughing:


----------



## silvetouch

smoore45;967785 said:


> He's asking because he was 3 years old then and can't remember! :laughing:


lol....thats funny!!:laughing::laughing:


----------



## ajslands

smoore45;967785 said:


> He's asking because he was 3 years old then and can't remember! :laughing:


lol thats pretty good, not being sarcastic either, i was 12 tho


----------



## TheXpress2002

ajslands;967741 said:


> didnt we have a winter just like this in 2003 or 4


No this will be like the winter of 2008 as respect to January/February. Where we has nothing until the last week of January and the full month of February where we had 44.3 inches of snow in that 45 day span.

I dont specifically recall that period of time because I dont think any of us slept for those 45 days. Winter is far from over as 2008 proved.


----------



## ajslands

TheXpress2002;967812 said:


> No this will be like the winter of 2008 as respect to January/February. Where we has nothing until the last week of January and the full month of February where we had 44.3 inches of snow in that 45 day span.
> 
> I dont specifically recall that period of time because I dont think any of us slept for those 45 days. Winter is far from over as 2008 proved.


i like those words xpress!! except not getting any sleep, i hate those.


----------



## terrapro

All right, who bought it?!!! I bet it was John with his dodge obsession wasn't it! Took it right out from underneath me :realmad:


----------



## ChaseCreekSnow

terrapro;967829 said:


> All right, who bought it?!!! I bet it was John with his dodge obsession wasn't it! Took it right out from underneath me :realmad:


Can that thing even move under its own power? Kind of a cool old truck though, don't see those ever...


----------



## terrapro

ChaseCreekSnow;967847 said:


> Can that thing even move under its own power? Kind of a cool old truck though, don't see those ever...


The guy said it runs good, but for $500 it doesn't matter. You could sell the plow for $500 and scrap the rest. I was going to go see it today but it is already gone.


----------



## ChaseCreekSnow

What would could you ask for this- 1982 Ford L8000 Dump 32,000 approx. miles. Newer 3208 Cat Diesel rebuilt by reuben at american diesel.Starts and runs beautifully. New alternator,regulator, batteries. Fresh salter,lines and control valve.Excellent hydraulics. Good tires front and rear. Recent brake job and some new lines.New clutch.5 speed with 2 speed rear end.Everything works.Has fully functional belly blade with extra scraping edges. Bed has been relined.Some visible rust- easily repairable. Suspension and front end components in excellent shape. Current inspection and gvw plate.


----------



## 24v6spd

terrapro;967852 said:


> The guy said it runs good, but for $500 it doesn't matter. You could sell the plow for $500 and scrap the rest. I was going to go see it today but it is already gone.


What kind of truck, I'm assuming it's a Dodge? What model?


----------



## 24v6spd

Disregard my last post, I see the pictures now.


----------



## silvetouch

ChaseCreekSnow;967885 said:


> What would could you ask for this- 1982 Ford L8000 Dump 32,000 approx. miles. Newer 3208 Cat Diesel rebuilt by reuben at american diesel.Starts and runs beautifully. New alternator,regulator, batteries. Fresh salter,lines and control valve.Excellent hydraulics. Good tires front and rear. Recent brake job and some new lines.New clutch.5 speed with 2 speed rear end.Everything works.Has fully functional belly blade with extra scraping edges. Bed has been relined.Some visible rust- easily repairable. Suspension and front end components in excellent shape. Current inspection and gvw plate.


While we're on subject, i have a 1996 L8000 with about 90k on it. all new batteries Large Hydraulic V box spreader, i think we put about 8-9 yards in it. has hydraulics ran and mount for plow, but no blade included. Everything runs and works. Has the allison trans in it (auto) and Cummins diesel motor. What do you guys think its value is?


----------



## Superior L & L

This season so far is like 2006-2007. The first plow didnt come till some time in January. It rained christmas day and we had lots of saltings. I think we ended up with like 6 plow's all season. This was for metro detroit area. In the flint area we did a lot better.15-17 plows. All the clippers would come in drop 2-4" but fizzle out before they hit M-59.


----------



## Superior L & L

ChaseCreekSnow;967885 said:


> What would could you ask for this- 1982 Ford L8000 Dump 32,000 approx. miles. Newer 3208 Cat Diesel rebuilt by reuben at american diesel.Starts and runs beautifully. New alternator,regulator, batteries. Fresh salter,lines and control valve.Excellent hydraulics. Good tires front and rear. Recent brake job and some new lines.New clutch.5 speed with 2 speed rear end.Everything works.Has fully functional belly blade with extra scraping edges. Bed has been relined.Some visible rust- easily repairable. Suspension and front end components in excellent shape. Current inspection and gvw plate.





silvetouch;967902 said:


> While we're on subject, i have a 1996 L8000 with about 90k on it. all new batteries Large Hydraulic V box spreader, i think we put about 8-9 yards in it. has hydraulics ran and mount for plow, but no blade included. Everything runs and works. Has the allison trans in it (auto) and Cummins diesel motor. What do you guys think its value is?


Oh no looks like there will be some deals out here real soon. Hold on to them!!!!!!!! Even if we dont get much pushable snow we will always have salting events


----------



## alternative

terrapro;967829 said:


> All right, who bought it?!!! I bet it was John with his dodge obsession wasn't it! Took it right out from underneath me :realmad:


I think it was "Sanford and Sons"
:laughing: Damn thats ugly. You couldnt pay me to drive that thing...


----------



## silvetouch

Superior L & L;967909 said:


> Oh no looks like there will be some deals out here real soon. Hold on to them!!!!!!!! Even if we dont get much pushable snow we will always have salting events


:laughing::laughing:LOL. No deals here. I'll park it for free and not lose anything before i give it away. But if the right buyer comes along with cash, money talks! payupI was really just seein what everyone thought it was worth. I've seen prices all over the map for these trucks.


----------



## firelwn82

TheXpress2002;967812 said:


> No this will be like the winter of 2008 as respect to January/February. Where we has nothing until the last week of January and the full month of February where we had 44.3 inches of snow in that 45 day span.
> 
> I dont specifically recall that period of time because I dont think any of us slept for those 45 days. Winter is far from over as 2008 proved.


Pocket book loves it, Truck and my body hates it.. lmao


----------



## asps4u

ChaseCreekSnow;967885 said:


> What would could you ask for this- 1982 Ford L8000 Dump 32,000 approx. miles. Newer 3208 Cat Diesel rebuilt by reuben at american diesel.Starts and runs beautifully. New alternator,regulator, batteries. Fresh salter,lines and control valve.Excellent hydraulics. Good tires front and rear. Recent brake job and some new lines.New clutch.5 speed with 2 speed rear end.Everything works.Has fully functional belly blade with extra scraping edges. Bed has been relined.Some visible rust- easily repairable. Suspension and front end components in excellent shape. Current inspection and gvw plate.





silvetouch;967902 said:


> While we're on subject, i have a 1996 L8000 with about 90k on it. all new batteries Large Hydraulic V box spreader, i think we put about 8-9 yards in it. has hydraulics ran and mount for plow, but no blade included. Everything runs and works. Has the allison trans in it (auto) and Cummins diesel motor. What do you guys think its value is?


Do either of you have pics? I might be in the market. Let me know what you come up with for prices too :waving:


----------



## alternative

smoore45;967785 said:


> He's asking because he was 3 years old then and can't remember! :laughing:


Thats hilarious..ya know this kid reminds me of mark from premier, who always use to ask tons of bs questions when he was like 15..lol
Whatever happened to Mark?


----------



## asps4u

Hey, does anyone know a good place that installs trailer brakes? I have a 8'x16' tandem axle trailer without brakes. I need to put brakes on, and I don't know anyone that does it.


----------



## procut

alternative;967931 said:


> Thats hilarious..ya know this kid reminds me of mark from premier, who always use to ask tons of bs questions when he was like 15..lol
> Whatever happened to Mark?


I was wondering about him a while back, he used to post here and at LS quite a bit, l havn't seen him in some time, though.


----------



## Matson Snow

terrapro;967829 said:


> All right, who bought it?!!! I bet it was John with his dodge obsession wasn't it! Took it right out from underneath me :realmad:


Is Metro Gonna park that by Ford Field and take a bunch of pictures...


----------



## ChaseCreekSnow

Superior L & L;967909 said:


> Oh no looks like there will be some deals out here real soon. Hold on to them!!!!!!!! Even if we dont get much pushable snow we will always have salting events


I wasn't planning on getting rid of it any time soon. Just wondering what it is worth in said condition etc...more out of curiosity than trying to sell it. What would you guys pay for something like that? A picture from when i first bought it..


----------



## ajslands

alternative;967931 said:


> Thats hilarious..ya know this kid reminds me of mark from premier, who always use to ask tons of bs questions when he was like 15..lol
> Whatever happened to Mark?


gotta have something to do when the snow isint falling, so instead of starting an argument like last time, and getting everyone worked up, but now it seems like you guys are trying to start an argument. weird...


----------



## silvetouch

asps4u;967925 said:


> Do either of you have pics? I might be in the market. Let me know what you come up with for prices too :waving:


I don't have any pictures right now, but will try and get some. It looks similar to the yellow 1 that "chasecreek" posted. Mine is white though and it updated a little because mine is a 96, also, mine has the hydraulic hook up and plow mount in the front ( no plow), also a 8 yard vbox. I don't have that belly blade though. Like i said before tho, i'm trying to see what its worth before i even go out and try to sell it. Selling crossed my mind, but its not 1st on my list and i'm not really interested in selling it. Only if the right $$ comes along. (might cut a small deal for a fellow plowsite member tho.


----------



## MikeLawnSnowLLC

Mark's still around see him driving around town almost everyday! But yea he hasnt posted much used to see him on here all the time.


----------



## Superior L & L

ChaseCreekSnow;967958 said:


> I wasn't planning on getting rid of it any time soon. Just wondering what it is worth in said condition etc...more out of curiosity than trying to sell it. What would you guys pay for something like that? A picture from when i first bought it..


WOW, looks real clean for a early 80's truck


----------



## ChaseCreekSnow

Superior L & L;968082 said:


> WOW, looks real clean for a early 80's truck


Its not bad for what it is. Keep in mind, It was off the road for over 10 years. During those 10 years it was used to plow a dirt road in the middle of nowhere. Before hand it was a fleet maintained city of dearborn(or is it inkster,cant remember now) road vehicle. Im considering replacing any rotten metal ( there isn't much to be honest ) and spraying the whole thing. It is a bit smelly inside, but i have the can of febreeze to handle any odor that may pop up, including any i might dispense into the cab.lol I may fit it with a front blade in the future...


----------



## ChaseCreekSnow

Also, has anyone taken a look at joe bastardi's outlook for snow this week?...It seems a storm is coming out of nowhere, unless I misunderstood. His map indicates we are in the 2-4 inch range...which honestly means nothing at this point, but it is a ray of hope in an otherwise murky abyss.


----------



## TheXpress2002

Yes I have seen Bastardi's outlook. Take it with a grain of salt though. I talked about possible accumulation or at least a salting during the Sunday night Monday night time frame. The problem with Bastardi is the HYPE that comes along with everything and that the cold air damming that they feel is going to happen would dump a foot of snow on top of them. Who wouldn't't hype that? We will see how fast the low moves across the country and our forecast will completely depend on that. Slower it moves the better chance of snow. Right now its going down the expressway like it is in a Ferrari.

Moving on. With the pattern changing into a much more favorable conditions for us. Dates to keep an eye on. Thursday the 28th. Showing as a storm coming from Texas blowing up and traveling the spine of the Appalachians. Sunday the 31st. Looks to be a clipper. This one will depend on how much moisture will be associated with it. February 2nd. Is a system coming in over from Northern California/Oregon heading due east. The rule with these Pacific storms is where they enter they exit on the same axis. They also carry a ton of moisture. Just a mild suggestion to everyone get your trucks ready to go by the end of this weekend. We really could be in a for a long haul upcoming. NOT HYPING. Just preparing.


----------



## Scenic Lawnscape

I just seen Mark a few days ago, cant miss his truck. His phone Number is on the Blade in Huge Numbers

Thanks express for a glimmer of hope, I am driving my self crazy. I picked up a project (bass boat) but i wont put any money it to it until i make some plowing:bluebounc


----------



## flykelley

procut;967941 said:


> I was wondering about him a while back, he used to post here and at LS quite a bit, l havn't seen him in some time, though.


You know Mark turned out to be a good member, worked his butt while still in school. He is doing just fine, but you are right haven't seen him post much this year.

Mike


----------



## flykelley

firelwn82;967710 said:


> Not a bad idea. How long does that usually take you?


45 mins or so, depends on how fast I walk and how many ladys there are to look at.

Mike


----------



## Jason Pallas

I talk to Mark from Premier a lot - subbed some stuff out to him and just referred some other stuff to him. He's doing well... business is going good. He's been really busy - living near Metro Beach, near his shop.


----------



## terrapro

Matson Snow;967949 said:


> Is Metro Gonna park that by Ford Field and take a bunch of pictures...


He seems to have a knack for making these old pieces of iron look good. I wouldn't be surprised if he did buy it and take it straight to the body shop for a fresh coat and he will be posting pictures of his newest deal/steal.


----------



## Metro Lawn

terrapro;968464 said:


> He seems to have a knack for making these old pieces of iron look good. I wouldn't be surprised if he did buy it and take it straight to the body shop for a fresh coat and he will be posting pictures of his newest deal/steal.


I wouldn't even buy that one, even it being a Dodge. I did buy another truck yesterday though. :laughing:


----------



## firelwn82

TheXpress2002;968150 said:


> Just a mild suggestion to everyone get your trucks ready to go by the end of this weekend. We really could be in a for a long haul upcoming. NOT HYPING. Just preparing.


This is why I'm getting My entire front end overhauled. From axel joints to tie rods. Everything new. Blowin money like I have a tree..... lol


----------



## firelwn82

flykelley;968246 said:


> 45 mins or so, depends on how fast I walk and how many ladys there are to look at.
> 
> Mike


I should start doing it. I'm bein lazy at home. Although I did steam clean the carpet, got the fluffy dog groomed, moped the floors, cleaned the porch, took a nap, took a nap and took a nap today. Damn I feel like a *****... . . lmao :laughing:


----------



## M&S Property

firelwn82;968524 said:


> This is why I'm getting My entire front end overhauled. From axel joints to tie rods. Everything new. Blowin money like I have a tree..... lol


Some dumb landscape guy came by and was ramming my $ tree with his lawnmower when he was doing my fall cleanup, so mine has no money on it any more.....:laughing:


----------



## Sharpcut 1

Metro Lawn;968514 said:


> I wouldn't even buy that one, even it being a Dodge. I did buy another truck yesterday though. :laughing:


John don't even have to paint this one... It's already Metro red!!!


----------



## firelwn82

M&S Property;968539 said:


> Some dumb landscape guy came by and was ramming my $ tree with his lawnmower when he was doing my fall cleanup, so mine has no money on it any more.....:laughing:


ha ha ha I remember this story...


----------



## Greenstar lawn

Funny you mentioned this Mark guy my lil bro works up at Terrys Terrace off of Jefferson and he asked me if i knew him, which i don't but he said he was talking to him and said he cuts a few of the players from the Wings.


----------



## Jason Pallas

Yep - Mark lives real close to Terry's Terrace - and hangs out there a lot.


----------



## Metro Lawn

Jason Pallas;968956 said:


> Yep - Mark lives real close to Terry's Terrace - and hangs out there a lot.


Mark told me to tell everyone that I bought him out...lol He is seeing a girl that works at Terry's I am guessing that is why he is there all the time.


----------



## Greenstar lawn

My lil bro just said he was shootin the breeze with him while he was up there sippin a few back. Said he was a nice kid though and that he lived down the street from eddys drive in. I cant believe i have never seen his trucks around. I grew up over there and still do alot of work over there. What color are his trucks and trailers? maybe i just never noticed him


----------



## Metro Lawn

Greenstar lawn;969245 said:


> My lil bro just said he was shootin the breeze with him while he was up there sippin a few back. Said he was a nice kid though and that he lived down the street from eddys drive in. I cant believe i have never seen his trucks around. I grew up over there and still do alot of work over there. What color are his trucks and trailers? maybe i just never noticed him


red trucks and a black enclosed trailer. He works alot in Grosse Pointe, not so much up in Harrison Twp.


----------



## MikeLawnSnowLLC

Good day on the ice today caught about 40 perch over 8 inches must of caught a 100 all together but a lot of them were tinys!!


----------



## 24v6spd

MikeLawnSnowLLC;969528 said:


> Good day on the ice today caught about 40 perch over 8 inches must of caught a 100 all together but a lot of them were tinys!!


Where at? Lake St.Clair? How thick is the ice?


----------



## MikeLawnSnowLLC

went out by ginos surf about 250 yards about 7 inches of ice there were guys out about 500 yards but a little to scary for me!


----------



## 24v6spd

MikeLawnSnowLLC;969547 said:


> went out by ginos surf about 250 yards about 7 inches of ice there were guys out about 500 yards but a little to scary for me!


I need to get out there. What were you using for bait? You got a couple nice meals there!


----------



## MikeLawnSnowLLC

Well at first they were biting good on the minnows then they started going crazy for these things called wigglers never used them before but the fella at lakeside fishing shop said thats what they were hittin and oh yea they were i burned through like 3 dozen in 2 hours! but you have to go out at ginos surf by the flag pole about 200 yards and dig a few holes because you want to be by the weeds if your in the sand youll get a bunch of small fish move to the seaweed and the monsters are waiting!


----------



## 24v6spd

MikeLawnSnowLLC;969562 said:


> Well at first they were biting good on the minnows then they started going crazy for these things called wigglers never used them before but the fella at lakeside fishing shop said thats what they were hittin and oh yea they were i burned through like 3 dozen in 2 hours! but you have to go out at ginos surf by the flag pole about 200 yards and dig a few holes because you want to be by the weeds if your in the sand youll get a bunch of small fish move to the seaweed and the monsters are waiting!


Yes I usually use wigglers but they do go fast. I think I'll go out Saturday, hope the ice holds out.


----------



## MikeLawnSnowLLC

yea you should be good but sunday on the other hand its gunna be way to warm and dangerous!


----------



## Leisure Time LC

Anybody know if they are running in the canals in Gibralter yet?


----------



## P&M Landscaping

Still a little bit too early for the canals in Gibralter. Couple more weeks, we hardly even have any ice either :crying:


----------



## 24v6spd

P&M Landscaping;969942 said:


> Still a little bit too early for the canals in Gibralter. Couple more weeks, we hardly even have any ice either :crying:


Do you get some good perch down there?


----------



## Leisure Time LC

24v6spd;969968 said:


> Do you get some good perch down there?


I have done good in the past down there


----------



## ajslands

what canals are in gibralter??


----------



## Jason Pallas

A couple of observations: I have seen a lot of months "save" or "make" a season. I've seen Decembers with 11 or 12 events and then only a handful the rest of the year. I've seen Januaries where we've had nothing in December and then 11-12 events in January and only a few in Feb and March. I've also seen February "save" a season - where we've had only about 3-4 events and then 8 or so in February. This happened in 2007 if I recall right. However, I've never seen March "make" a season. So, this next couple of weeks will be very interesting.
On that same note - I completely agree that a very lean (like the year we're poised to have) is actually good for those of us who are in it for the long run. Nothing pisses me off more than to see guys loose their jobs and then decide to get into the landscaping business and steal mine. I can't tell you how many times I hear "I'm gonna go into that business - you guys seem to be rolling in the dough." Well, nothing warms my heart more than to have a year like this and know that there are lots of guys out there that dumped big money into their trucks and plows to go make a mint. Easy money - right? LOL. Those truck and equipment payments gotta be real painful right about now. Not as easy as it seems - that's ok, I look forward to buying your equipment when you get out of the business. A year like this is good - it culls the herd, weeds out the weak. It will make the market stronger for those that are left in the long run.
Finally - last rant - I promise. I watched gas prices rise over the last couple of weeks (and then go down a little bit). I heard that gas might heard $3+ again this summer. The reason: gas speculators the weak dollar and get this, reduced gas consumption. My point; there always seem to be some excuse for them to raise the price of gas. How nice would it be if we could also operate this way?!?!?
Example: Well Mrs Jones I know your lawn price was $27 last year and this year the price of the service jumped to $34. You see, the reason for that is that we had a really slow winter. We didn't make much money - so, we have to recoup that by raising the price of our summer services.
How nice would that be to be able to do? Why not? We get it done to us on every other level. Heating oil is up because of increased demand in the East because of extreme cold. Credit card rates are up to make of the deficit of bad debt due to bankruptcies. The price of milk is up because of increase grain cost for feed (because corn production is being shifting to ethanol). The sad truth is that prices will actually probably fall - because (as someone previously pointed out in this thread) people will be hungry for work after a slow winter.
Ok, done ranting. Back to your normal programming. Feel free to discuss.


----------



## cuttingedge13

ajslands;969983 said:


> what canals are in gibralter??


Thats like saying, Where's the island at Grosse Ile?


----------



## ajslands

cuttingedge13;970073 said:


> Thats like saying, Where's the island at Grosse Ile?


you would never say that cuz theres like 13 of them

o nvm i guess there are a "few" canals in gibralter


----------



## procut

Jason Pallas;970071 said:


> Nothing pisses me off more than to see guys loose their jobs and then decide to get into the landscaping business and steal mine. I can't tell you how many times I hear "I'm gonna go into that business - you guys seem to be rolling in the dough." Well, nothing warms my heart more than to have a year like this and know that there are lots of guys out there that dumped big money into their trucks and plows to go make a mint. Easy money - right? LOL. Those truck and equipment payments gotta be real painful right about now.


Thank you, thank you, thank you! I have seen so many plow trucks that I don't recognize running around our small town. I'm sure they're all cashing in just like they thought. LMAO

I hear you on the "laid off" crowd as well, quite a few of them from around here come to mind. This is an easy business that anyone can do and make a lot of money at right? :laughing:

Edit to clarify: Before anyone gets their underwear in a bunch - By "around here" I was talking about physical location, not anyone in particular on this site or thread. The one guy that comes to mind lives about 3 blocks from me. I don't want to go into too much detail, as with all the "guest" viewers aka lurkers, he's probably viewing this thread. Lets just say I really appreachiate the oppertunity to pay his un-employment while he mows and attempts to do snow plowing for "cash only"


----------



## Jason Pallas

procut;970186 said:


> I here you on the "laid off" crowd as well, quite a few of them from around here come to mind. This is an easy business that anyone can do and make a lot of money at right? :laughing:


Yep - I figured I'd probably be stepping on some toes here. But, I'm not really concerned about the "part-timers" not liking me.


----------



## Lightningllc

People come and go that's the nature of this business, The strong will survive, Well one question for all big or small = Is anyone seeing payment's for december's bill, I have noticed it is very slow this winter verus past years.

Well got a list for 130 properties to bid on today for 12 month maintenance, I am looking to add about 10 - 15 of them very large hoa's and condo's.

Talking with the manager's i am finding out about how the companies are disappering.

The cycle of life LIVE TO DIE


----------



## TheXpress2002

Lightningllc;970195 said:


> Well one question for all big or small = Is anyone seeing payment's for december's bill, I have noticed it is very slow this winter verus past years.


HAHA....I am still sitting on things from September let alone December that would make peoples heads spin here.

Its the economy. The worst part is the commercial real estate market is always a lagger behind the residential market. Even if business picks up there is still a long way to go to get out of this.


----------



## firelwn82

TheXpress2002;970462 said:


> HAHA....I am still sitting on things from September let alone December that would make peoples heads spin here.


Not September but close enough. Sitting waiting not so patiently for 3k from October....  This is what happens when you play with big corporate company's.


----------



## smoore45

Jason Pallas;970071 said:


> .............


Nice Rant! I don't depend on Snow Removal to pay the bills...to some extent. Thats where the seasonals come into play. Steady income that you can budget for and IF YOU STICK WITH IT FOR SEVERAL YEARS (and beyond) they will average out. Slow January? Doesn't matter, payup.


----------



## Metro Lawn

smoore45;970533 said:


> Nice Rant! I don't depend on Snow Removal to pay the bills...to some extent. Thats where the seasonals come into play. Steady income that you can budget for and IF YOU STICK WITH IT FOR SEVERAL YEARS (and beyond) they will average out. Slow January? Doesn't matter, payup.


I hear ya on this one. I keep just enough seasonals to bring in 5 figures a month all winter long, and everyone else is per push. It works out well either way.


----------



## terrapro

Metro Lawn;970552 said:


> I hear ya on this one. I keep just enough seasonals to bring in *5 figures a month *all winter long, and everyone else is per push. It works out well either way.


Yeah me too :laughing:


----------



## firelwn82

Metro Lawn;970552 said:


> 5 figures a month


I wish this was my case


----------



## BossPlowGuy04

so i know this isn't a snow removal question but the lawnsite form for michigan is really slow cause were all over here.... anyway my question is anyone know where there is a walker mower dealer? i know theres on in AA but was wondering if there were any others.


----------



## grassmaster06

i believe there is one called pro mower in warren ,


----------



## BossPlowGuy04

grassmaster06;970718 said:


> i believe there is one called pro mower in warren ,


ok thanks i just gave them a call and they do carry them im gonna run over there monday and take a look. thanks


----------



## firelwn82

Is anyone using the new stand on mowers? I kinda think I want one.


----------



## Greenstar lawn

firelwn82;970735 said:


> Is anyone using the new stand on mowers? I kinda think I want one.


I have only seen one company around me with the stand ons i think they are wrights? A small place over in Mt.Clemens sells em i think. I never stopped to look at em but they dont look that comfortable to me.


----------



## Superior L & L

A guy I know demo'ed a couple of the standers last season. I guess the ground and tip speed is way better than lazers


----------



## ChaseCreekSnow

I have also considered a stander...having a bumpy yard to ride on can really Mess up your back. I want a mower with suspension on it as well. I believe ferris has a model that you sort of ride like a motorcycle..has suspension on the seat as well as all four corners? IF im just imagining things, someone needs to invent it..would help immensely with rider fatigue.


----------



## JR Snow Removal

I know this has been asked once but any of you guys play cod modern warfare 2 on PS3? I just figured out how to get online and looking for some people to play with? 

PS never thought I would've got into this haha


----------



## grassmaster06

i love my standers ,i would like to buy a 52 or a 60 wright for this season


----------



## Superior L & L

We try and keep close to 50/50 on seasonal to per push, Some are just snow season, some are 12 month and some are 36 month contracts. That being said we are covered either way if it snow a lot or not. 

I did just look at our month so far and its pritty good. (i dont know what everyone is complaining about) 10-12 salts, 2 pushes residential, 3 pushes commercial. With the forcast for next week looking good i figure we will be in the 15 salts, 5 pushes range witch is a good month in my eyes. Its not a 7-10 push month like we had a couple last season but, ha this is Michigan

I know the metro area didnt get that snow we got last week that gave us two pushes since it didnt come till 7:00am.


----------



## procut

I was on a John Deere stander a few years ago. After about 2 minutes I was like F this. It just seemed really clumsy and awkward. I see one guy running around here with Great Dane (John Deere) standers, and I think that all he has. Maybe it's something that if you give it a chance it's really nice once you get used to, IDK.


----------



## Jason Pallas

Metro Lawn;970552 said:


> I hear ya on this one. I keep just enough seasonals to bring in 5 figures a month all winter long, and everyone else is per push. It works out well either way.


Yep. I only have a few seasonals now. Remember back in the 80's and early 90's when the rule of thumb was 50/50 or 60/40 split on seasonals v per push? Nearly everyone I knew split their accounts like that back then.


----------



## firelwn82

ChaseCreekSnow;970827 said:


> I believe ferris has a model that you sort of ride like a motorcycle..has suspension on the seat as well as all four corners?


I run Ferris's. The suspension is good for the first year or so then goes to ****. Causes nothing but headaches to be honest with you. My next mower wont have the suspension on it period. 
You guys that are running standers 'I think thats what there calling them" which one would you prefer?


----------



## firelwn82

To the guys that service the North Oakland Southern Genesse area. What are your dates for push's and salts? My lab decided it would be fun to chew the hell out of dad's planner. SOOOOOO PISSED, he will be outside for sometime I think. Yes he has a heated dog house too..... Stupid spoiled ass dogs
Thanks in advance


----------



## irlandscaper

We own a JD stander and love it. Only draw back is bagging. Ive considered selling it as most of our stuff is bagged. Great line of sight, tons of power.


----------



## brookline

If anyone is looking for a 14' single axle trailer I have one for $850 obo I am also looking for a 60" ZTR and a 18' tandem axle trailer open only. Thanks.


----------



## superiorsnowrem

Does anyone have any trucks for sale. PM me what you have, I am looking for an F250 or F350 and a Dump truck with hydraulics plumbed for a salter.


----------



## BossPlowGuy04

firelwn82;970735 said:


> Is anyone using the new stand on mowers? I kinda think I want one.


i demoed a toro grandstand last year wasn't a big fan of standing all day. but the mower cut real nice.


----------



## firelwn82

BossPlowGuy04;971059 said:


> i demoed a toro grandstand last year wasn't a big fan of standing all day. but the mower cut real nice.


I could careless about standing all day. I use to be on a sulky for 8-10 hours a day. Atleast this way I can be on a stable platform instead of being slung around on a trailer.... I have a rider now but I want a 60"mower and not much space in the trailer to keep it.


----------



## BossPlowGuy04

brookline;971034 said:


> If anyone is looking for a 14' single axle trailer I have one for $850 obo I am also looking for a 60" ZTR and a 18' tandem axle trailer open only. Thanks.


i have a toro 60" ztr with 30hp kohler about 820hrs. mowers in great shape needs nothing, had new tires on rear. looking to get 4k for it but i needs to move so open to offers.


----------



## magnatrac

firelwn82;970908 said:


> To the guys that service the North Oakland Southern Genesse area. What are your dates for push's and salts? My lab decided it would be fun to chew the hell out of dad's planner. SOOOOOO PISSED, he will be outside for sometime I think. Yes he has a heated dog house too..... Stupid spoiled ass dogs
> Thanks in advance


 4th - salt 3/4" fell sunday night
8th - plow / salt 4" from a clipper that ended in the early a.m.
11th - plow / salt 3.5" ( measured in ortonville) snow fell fast 5:30 - 8:00 am
12th - plow / salt 1" fell late on the 11th/early 12th plus clean up from the 11th

This is what I have for the month so far if you need more detailed info let me know.

, shaun


----------



## Jason Pallas

Things look like they might get interesting in the later part of next week. I know Xpress already gave us a heads up about this but Thurs/Friday is worth watching. Still a long way away and a few more things need to come in line but the models are at least in some loose agreement at this point.


----------



## Matson Snow

Jason Pallas;971382 said:


> Things look like they might get interesting in the later part of next week. I know Xpress already gave us a heads up about this but Thurs/Friday is worth watching. Still a long way away and a few more things need to come in line but the models are at least in some loose agreement at this point.


Thanks Jason...I for one Thank you and Express...


----------



## brookline

Lets start hitting those triggers!wesport Man I need to get more accounts to salt next year!payup At least I'm getting my feet wet this year. As was stated before this year will weed out those who got in over there heads so we can be there to pick up the accounts. I have been dreaming of some nice new equipment for summer however, so some pushes would be great.


----------



## Milwaukee

Is anyone think it snow on Sunday to Wed?


----------



## Superior L & L

Milwaukee;971577 said:


> Is anyone think it snow on Sunday to Wed?


No :laughing::laughing::laughing::


----------



## ajslands

Milwaukee;971577 said:


> Is anyone think it snow on Sunday to Wed?


what is this snow you speak of???


----------



## Milwaukee

ajslands;971705 said:


> what is this snow you speak of???


check accu and NOAA weather.

They didn't say how much but say possible of snow or rain.


----------



## ajslands

what is snow?


----------



## Milwaukee

ajslands;971718 said:


> what is snow?


Look like you didn't have any snow in Grosses Ile? Then why Sunco in Grosses Ile have white pile on park lot? Isn't that snow?


----------



## P&M Landscaping

I know this pretty off topic, but I know Metro gets pretty good deal on equipment. I'm currently looking at buying a new boat from Florida, any good strategies to go by guys?


----------



## Metro Lawn

P&M Landscaping;971791 said:


> I know this pretty off topic, but I know Metro gets pretty good deal on equipment. I'm currently looking at buying a new boat from Florida, any good strategies to go by guys?


Try Boat Trader for that area or Craigslist in FL.


----------



## firelwn82

magnatrac;971229 said:


> 4th - salt 3/4" fell sunday night
> 8th - plow / salt 4" from a clipper that ended in the early a.m.
> 11th - plow / salt 3.5" ( measured in ortonville) snow fell fast 5:30 - 8:00 am
> 12th - plow / salt 1" fell late on the 11th/early 12th plus clean up from the 11th
> 
> This is what I have for the month so far if you need more detailed info let me know. , shaun


Thanks Shaun you the man. I appreciate it.


----------



## P&M Landscaping

Metro Lawn;971831 said:


> Try Boat Trader for that area or Craigslist in FL.


Thats exactly what I did, found a real nice 2002 Center Console for $5500, I got him down to $5000 right away. What are some good ways to get him down more? I really just want to cover my $700 shipping costs :realmad:


----------



## Bigmikesseasonal

Jason Pallas;970071 said:


> A couple of observations: I have seen a lot of months "save" or "make" a season. I've seen Decembers with 11 or 12 events and then only a handful the rest of the year. I've seen Januaries where we've had nothing in December and then 11-12 events in January and only a few in Feb and March. I've also seen February "save" a season - where we've had only about 3-4 events and then 8 or so in February. This happened in 2007 if I recall right. However, I've never seen March "make" a season. So, this next couple of weeks will be very interesting.
> On that same note - I completely agree that a very lean (like the year we're poised to have) is actually good for those of us who are in it for the long run. Nothing pisses me off more than to see guys loose their jobs and then decide to get into the landscaping business and steal mine. I can't tell you how many times I hear "I'm gonna go into that business - you guys seem to be rolling in the dough." Well, nothing warms my heart more than to have a year like this and know that there are lots of guys out there that dumped big money into their trucks and plows to go make a mint. Easy money - right? LOL. Those truck and equipment payments gotta be real painful right about now. Not as easy as it seems - that's ok, I look forward to buying your equipment when you get out of the business. A year like this is good - it culls the herd, weeds out the weak. It will make the market stronger for those that are left in the long run.
> Finally - last rant - I promise. I watched gas prices rise over the last couple of weeks (and then go down a little bit). I heard that gas might heard $3+ again this summer. The reason: gas speculators the weak dollar and get this, reduced gas consumption. My point; there always seem to be some excuse for them to raise the price of gas. How nice would it be if we could also operate this way?!?!?
> Example: Well Mrs Jones I know your lawn price was $27 last year and this year the price of the service jumped to $34. You see, the reason for that is that we had a really slow winter. We didn't make much money - so, we have to recoup that by raising the price of our summer services.
> How nice would that be to be able to do? Why not? We get it done to us on every other level. Heating oil is up because of increased demand in the East because of extreme cold. Credit card rates are up to make of the deficit of bad debt due to bankruptcies. The price of milk is up because of increase grain cost for feed (because corn production is being shifting to ethanol). The sad truth is that prices will actually probably fall - because (as someone previously pointed out in this thread) people will be hungry for work after a slow winter.
> Ok, done ranting. Back to your normal programming. Feel free to discuss.


Jason, Great rant! This is something that I also agree with!You know we all make way too much money:laughing::laughing::laughing: Nobody ever figures for insurance, break downs or repairs. But then again if I lived with mommy & daddy I could do things for next to nothing and continue to ruin this industry for the dedicated professionals


----------



## Leisure Time LC

Bigmikesseasonal;971891 said:


> Jason, Great rant! This is something that I also agree with!You know we all make way too much money:laughing::laughing::laughing: Nobody ever figures for insurance, break downs or repairs. But then again if I lived with mommy & daddy I could do things for next to nothing and continue to ruin this industry for the dedicated professionals


Spraking of repairs, I just went back and looked at my accounts payable and I have had $3800.00 in repairs since november


----------



## Jason Pallas

Leisure Time LC;971960 said:


> Spraking of repairs, I just went back and looked at my accounts payable and I have had $3800.00 in repairs since november


Ouch! That's rough - especially when we haven't had that much snow. What did you have to do?


----------



## Metro Lawn

Jason Pallas;971987 said:


> Ouch! That's rough - especially when we haven't had that much snow. What did you have to do?


He had some bigger parts in that sum. Radiator, brakes, alt, ect.


----------



## ajslands

Metro Lawn;972040 said:


> He had some bigger parts in that sum. Radiator, brakes, alt, ect.


seems like alot of guys are having alt problems, i just got mine replaced too


----------



## firelwn82

Metro Lawn;972040 said:


> He had some bigger parts in that sum. Radiator, brakes, alt, ect.


That blows HUGE chunks..... I have to replace the entire front end on my truck. Ball joints, axle joints, front drive shaft u-joint "The pain in the dic one, yeah that one", may as well do wheel bearings too......... Probably $500 in parts. Case of beer 18 bucks, jammin tunes free 99, good friend to help priceless


----------



## 24v6spd

firelwn82;972047 said:


> That blows HUGE chunks..... I have to replace the entire front end on my truck. Ball joints, axle joints, front drive shaft u-joint "The pain in the dic one, yeah that one", may as well do wheel bearings too......... Probably $500 in parts. Case of beer 18 bucks, jammin tunes free 99, good friend to help priceless


I just had to do wheel bearing, axle u-joint and alternator. I saved $200.00 on the bearing at auto zone by price matching.


----------



## firelwn82

24v6spd;972055 said:


> I saved $200.00 on the bearing at auto zone by price matching.


holy poooooooo. Why does your bearing cost so much?


----------



## Lightningllc

I wish we had $3800 in repairs try 3 times that, oh ford 350 ball joints 2000 or newer cost 300 + from the dealer try bearing services alot cheaper and there timkins. Transmissions cost alot too, mc trans good and cheap, Leaf springs saginaw spring cheap. 

Did anyone hear about salt prices dropping????? I heard there is gonna be a surplus of salt the state has filled there bins and counties are getting filled and there is alot of salt in detroit, saginaw and toledo.


----------



## procut

Well, it's either repairs or payments, sometimes both. Fortunetly I haven't had many problems this year. (Knock on wood).

As far as salt prices dropping I wouldn't be suprised. I got a fax from one local supplier, that said they had dropped their price. They were high to start with. They started the sason at $105/ton + tax, I think they dropped it to $90 or $95 + tax. Not that this benifits me any as I am sitting on enough to probably last the winter, especially the way it's been going. Oh well, might help out next year.


----------



## 24v6spd

firelwn82;972057 said:


> holy poooooooo. Why does your bearing cost so much?


These are the unitized hub and wheel bearing assemblies. I tried bearing services but they couldn't get them. All the parts for the Dana 60 are more expensive, axle u-joints are $40.00. Autozone wanted $379.00 for the bearing assy but I found it for $179.00 on the internet and they matched the price.


----------



## firelwn82

24v6spd;972122 said:


> Autozone wanted $379.00 for the bearing assy but I found it for $179.00 on the internet and they matched the price.


Damn gotta try that next time. By the way if anyone needs Ford parts. My brother is a parts manager for a Ford in Holly. If you need anything let me know. Usually his prices are great and there the factory part. None of the junk you see at murrays 'Orielly's' now I guess and AutoCRAP....


----------



## firelwn82

24v6spd;972122 said:


> These are the unitized hub and wheel bearing assemblies. I tried bearing services


Oh like the Chevy's? Damn that blows. The Chevy bearing is like 400 or something if I recall correctly. I thought Dodge would be smarter then that. 
What is this bearing services place your talking about??


----------



## 24v6spd

firelwn82;972131 said:


> Damn gotta try that next time. By the way if anyone needs Ford parts. My brother is a parts manager for a Ford in Holly. If you need anything let me know. Usually his prices are great and there the factory part. None of the junk you see at murrays 'Orielly's' now I guess and AutoCRAP....


The bearing assy I got was a Timken same as the factory part don't even want to think what the dealer price was.


----------



## 24v6spd

firelwn82;972132 said:


> Oh like the Chevy's? Damn that blows. The Chevy bearing is like 400 or something if I recall correctly. I thought Dodge would be smarter then that.
> What is this bearing services place your talking about??


Bearing services is on 9 mile rd. near Ryan rd. I buy bearings for my mower spindles there. For the Chevy bearings try Rock Auto or Auto Parts Warehouse on the internet and get somebody to price match.


----------



## 24v6spd

The wheel bearings on the '94 up Dodges are sealed units, no way to grease them. If you are very lucky you may get 150,000 miles out of them. When your ABS warning light comes on they fail shorty after.


----------



## Tscape

Leisure Time LC;971960 said:


> Spraking of repairs, I just went back and looked at my accounts payable and I have had $3800.00 in repairs since november


I have you beat x2. :crying:


----------



## terrapro

Turfscape LLC;972161 said:


> I have you beat x2. :crying:


The new to you chevy not working out so well or is it another one of your trucks?


----------



## alternative

24v6spd;972147 said:


> The wheel bearings on the '94 up Dodges are sealed units, no way to grease them. If you are very lucky you may get 150,000 miles out of them. When your ABS warning light comes on they fail shorty after.


Just did mine in Nov.on my 98 Chevy 3500, abs sensors and the bearings..had to buy the entire hub assem. to repair.$$$$ but I used OEM parts.


----------



## firelwn82

24v6spd;972137 said:


> The bearing assy I got was a Timken same as the factory part don't even want to think what the dealer price was.


Sometimes they surprise you.


----------



## Tscape

terrapro;972202 said:


> The new to you chevy not working out so well or is it another one of your trucks?


It is. It needed extensive work on the front end, brakes, exhaust, motor & tranny mounts,gas tank, leaf springs re-packed, tires. The 97 F350 got brakes, including lines and u-joints.


----------



## terrapro

Turfscape LLC;972269 said:


> It is. It needed extensive work on the front end, brakes, exhaust, motor & tranny mounts,gas tank, leaf springs re-packed, tires. The 97 F350 got brakes, including lines and u-joints.


 That is almost a new truck now!

Has it made any money for you yet? Let me know if you ever want to sell it Mike or if you ever need any help with anything. You know my number.


----------



## Jason Pallas

firelwn82;972047 said:


> That blows HUGE chunks..... I have to replace the entire front end on my truck. Ball joints, axle joints, front drive shaft u-joint "The pain in the dic one, yeah that one", may as well do wheel bearings too......... Probably $500 in parts. Case of beer 18 bucks, jammin tunes free 99, good friend to help priceless


Do you have a lift/hoist?


----------



## firelwn82

Turfscape LLC;972269 said:


> The 97 F350 got brakes, including lines and u-joints.


Where did you get the brake lines from? I have to do mine but I think im going to wait for warmer weather.


----------



## Leisure Time LC

Turfscape LLC;972161 said:


> I have you beat x2. :crying:


Ok. I dont feel that bad anymore.....


----------



## 24v6spd

firelwn82;972349 said:


> Where did you get the brake lines from? I have to do mine but I think im going to wait for warmer weather.


Classic Tube makes entire set of pre-bent stainless steel tubing. I'm not sure about your application but for the Dodge the set runs $299.00 for stainless or $259.00 for oem.


----------



## 24v6spd

Jason Pallas;972346 said:


> Do you have a lift/hoist?


Ball joint press also comes in handy.


----------



## Tscape

terrapro;972314 said:


> That is almost a new truck now!
> 
> Has it made any money for you yet? Let me know if you ever want to sell it Mike or if you ever need any help with anything. You know my number.


I may be selling the whole rig. I added a new e60 pump to the Meyer 8'6" poly plow and it will come with a snoway V-box. Yes, it has made me some money. I'm going to be looking for a new 60" Z in the spring though. Give me a call if you want to come and look at it, Cole.



firelwn82;972349 said:


> Where did you get the brake lines from? I have to do mine but I think im going to wait for warmer weather.


I had the lines bent up at a shop, nothing pre-made.


----------



## newhere

24v6spd;972122 said:


> These are the unitized hub and wheel bearing assemblies. I tried bearing services but they couldn't get them. All the parts for the Dana 60 are more expensive, axle u-joints are $40.00. Autozone wanted $379.00 for the bearing assy but I found it for $179.00 on the internet and they matched the price.


Were they on the front of a didge ram?


----------



## newhere

Never mind I see they were. Did they come out easy or did you have to cuss and beat them?


----------



## 24v6spd

newhere;972479 said:


> Never mind I see they were. Did they come out easy or did you have to cuss and beat them?


They were a real b**** !


----------



## newhere

Hahah did you have to cut the rotor off with a torch and drive wedges? I have a 2500 gasser with the 8800gvw and it has the same front end parts as your truck, I've done them a time or two . A little trick is to use a air hammer to get them out. Remove the four torx head bolts HALF way out and then use the air hammer to pound the hub out. You need some serious cfm to hit them hard enough. Did you split the hub getting it out? I always sand the housing up rear good until its polished and then lube it up real good with antiseize. Did you allready do the front end? Go on ebay and buy the full kit off a seller called "best suspension" good quality and super cheap price.


----------



## 24v6spd

newhere;972505 said:


> Hahah did you have to cut the rotor off with a torch and drive wedges? I have a 2500 gasser with the 8800gvw and it has the same front end parts as your truck, I've done them a time or two . A little trick is to use a air hammer to get them out. Remove the four torx head bolts HALF way out and then use the air hammer to pound the hub out. You need some serious cfm to hit them hard enough. Did you split the hub getting it out? I always sand the housing up rear good until its polished and then lube it up real good with antiseize. Did you allready do the front end? Go on ebay and buy the full kit off a seller called "best suspension" good quality and super cheap price.


I just did the drivers side, passenger side was done in October of last year. Axle shaft had to be removed and pressed out as it was semi-welded together. Now I think I need to replace the track bar, will have to check that site. The hub and bearing was totally wasted.


----------



## 24v6spd

newhere;972505 said:


> Hahah did you have to cut the rotor off with a torch and drive wedges? I have a 2500 gasser with the 8800gvw and it has the same front end parts as your truck, I've done them a time or two . A little trick is to use a air hammer to get them out. Remove the four torx head bolts HALF way out and then use the air hammer to pound the hub out. You need some serious cfm to hit them hard enough. Did you split the hub getting it out? I always sand the housing up rear good until its polished and then lube it up real good with antiseize. Did you allready do the front end? Go on ebay and buy the full kit off a seller called "best suspension" good quality and super cheap price.


I'm not finding any store or seller on e-bay named best suspension.


----------



## Five Star Lawn Care LLC

i know i pay alot of money every month to keep trucks that are all in warrenty...but man i love that i have trucks in warrenty...i run a really tight ship around here and i have to have trucks that are very reliable.

i have been in the oppisite boat too....i had 2 older trucks that i had to soak about $5-6k just to keep them on the road.....it was horrible.....sold them both and bought new...thank god


----------



## firelwn82

24v6spd;972412 said:


> Classic Tube


I checked it out. Awesome!!! 299.00 also. So that kit just take off put on then right?


----------



## Jason Pallas

firelwn82;972666 said:


> I checked it out. Awesome!!! 299.00 also. So that kit just take off put on then right?


Why not just bend them yourself? I replaced nearly all the lines in my 2000 Ram for about $60 just using stock, bending them myself and then plumbing the fittings. Don't waste your time and money on the pre-plumbed lines (or even the pre-bent). It'll cost you a TON more!


----------



## MikeLawnSnowLLC

Been sifting through craigslist the last few days I can't believe how much commercial equipment is up for sale!


----------



## 24v6spd

firelwn82;972666 said:


> I checked it out. Awesome!!! 299.00 also. So that kit just take off put on then right?


 Yes they are exact duplicates of your original lines except that they are stainless steel. You just replace the lines and bleed your brake system. Yes they are a lot more expensive than buying tubing and bending it yourself, but to me it's worth it to keep the truck looking factory original, besides I hate bending brake lines. I did a set on my 1971 Charger and they worked great.


----------



## 2FAST4U

Woo hoo rain


----------



## Leisure Time LC

2FAST4U;972825 said:


> Woo hoo rain


Followed by a possibility of snow Monday nightxysportxysport

Anyone have forecast for accumulation??? EXPRESS???


----------



## 24v6spd

2FAST4U;972825 said:


> Woo hoo rain


At least the trucks will get rinsed off.


----------



## Lightningllc

Snow ???? ??


----------



## Lightningllc

According to accuweather .9 of an inch monday and 1.4 on wensday night??????

EXPRESS ANY THOUGHTS???


----------



## firelwn82

Jason Pallas;972678 said:


> Why not just bend them yourself?


Well everytime I have tried to bend a line or anything round for that matter I kink it, bend it the wrong way or something stupid. IMO there a PITA..


----------



## firelwn82

24v6spd;972815 said:


> keep the truck looking factory original, besides I hate bending brake lines. I did a set on my 1971 Charger and they worked great.


Im with ya on this for sure. Thanks for the post and help


----------



## terrapro

firelwn82;972868 said:


> Well everytime I have tried to bend a line or anything round for that matter I kink it, bend it the wrong way or something stupid. IMO there a PITA..


If you have to bend it anymore then 30-40deg then you should use a tubing bender. They are pretty cheap tools. I have acouple different kinds and I don't think any of them were more than $10-$12.

The flaring tool is the one tool relating to that process that I have yet to get the hang of.


----------



## firelwn82

terrapro;972870 said:


> If you have to bend it anymore then 30-40deg then you should use a tubing bender. They are pretty cheap tools. I have acouple different kinds and I don't think any of them were more than $10-$12.
> 
> The flaring tool is the one tool relating to that process that I have yet to get the hang of.


Yep got one of them their tubin bender do hickey dickies..... Still a PITA... lmao. O the Flaring tool F-that gig..... lol..... I don't know what it is, I'm pretty capable of doing mechanical stuff. Bending tube, actually anything pretty much. I just don't have the patients or technique. I'll leave it to the professionals at hand. lol


----------



## Scenic Lawnscape

Well a good thing for once, Our Disney trip is paid off, taking the kids for Easter.

Now i just need it to snow, so I can afford all the souvenirs that they will want


----------



## 24v6spd

firelwn82;972869 said:


> Im with ya on this for sure. Thanks for the post and help


 I will be doing my truck as soon as the weather gets nice. Don't get me wrong if I was in a pinch and needed to bend my own line I would. I just want to replace all of them so I know they're all good. Trying to be pro-active on my truck repairs to minimize downtime.


----------



## F250SD

Well its been a awhile snice an event.. What's the word with our next system? Cant say i did not enjoy the weather though! I did 3 roof jobs since it was soooo nice out lately


----------



## brookline

Jason Pallas;972678 said:


> Why not just bend them yourself? I replaced nearly all the lines in my 2000 Ram for about $60 just using stock, bending them myself and then plumbing the fittings. Don't waste your time and money on the pre-plumbed lines (or even the pre-bent). It'll cost you a TON more!


I couldn't agree with you more Jason, I replaced all my trans cooler lines before the season and double flared every fitting takes a little more time but if you have the right tools it saves you a TON. Also replaced all the Ball joints and u-joints throughout the truck and greased the hubs real nice. If you guys have to do ball joint or u joints yourself you can borrow the tool for free at Autozone i believe unless you already have one.  But if you do the ujoints yourself MAKE SURE YOU CENTER IT!!! My in-laws decided to do it themselves and did not tell me they were doing it and they had no idea about centering the joint after it is pressed... Two months later he was going down 94 and BOOM drive-shaft came off with a busted yoke.


----------



## newhere

24v6spd;972520 said:


> I'm not finding any store or seller on e-bay named best suspension.


Maybe it was world suspension. I will check. Just type in "dodge front end" and its the guy that uses a real bright lime green for the background on the parts. I want say the kit was about 300 bucks and it came with balljoints uppers and lowers, tie rods and a trac bar and I'm sure some other stuff.


----------



## 24v6spd

newhere;973237 said:


> Maybe it was world suspension. I will check. Just type in "dodge front end" and its the guy that uses a real bright lime green for the background on the parts. I want say the kit was about 300 bucks and it came with balljoints uppers and lowers, tie rods and a trac bar and I'm sure some other stuff.


I found it, it is World Suspension. Their prices are unbelievable, Have you had good luck with their parts?


----------



## firelwn82

24v6spd;973285 said:


> I found it, it is World Suspension. Their prices are unbelievable, Have you had good luck with their parts?


I'm not seeing it. Typed in all of the words some of the words. nothing seems to be working. Can you post the link?


----------



## terrapro

Who is working on spring/summer contracts?

I am sending all my lawn, organic fert, and landscape maintenance contracts out by the end of January and am working on the new install contracts now to be sent out by middle of February.

I already have some signed from the fall but have been finishing up on details for the bigger ones. I am soliciting the maintenance companies hard already hoping to get some 9-5 work locked down for a new crew too.


----------



## firelwn82

firelwn82;973522 said:


> I'm not seeing it. Typed in all of the words some of the words. nothing seems to be working. Can you post the link?


Never mind found it. Thanks. Damn. 2-Drag Links,2-Outer Tie Rod,2-Adjusting Sleeves,2-Upper Ball Joints,2-Lower Ball Joints all for a whopping $152.99 Holy crap


----------



## Jason Pallas

Jesus - you can't beat that!


----------



## firelwn82

Jason Pallas;973577 said:


> Jesus - you can't beat that!


I know. 1 drag link alone is about 100-140 bucks. I sent an email to see about all of the specs and stuff. Hope it will fit. My truck 96 F-250HD all the parts are usually just a hair bigger or not even close to the rest for some reason...... lol must be the HD.. lmao


----------



## 24v6spd

firelwn82;973560 said:


> Never mind found it. Thanks. Damn. 2-Drag Links,2-Outer Tie Rod,2-Adjusting Sleeves,2-Upper Ball Joints,2-Lower Ball Joints all for a whopping $152.99 Holy crap


Did you find them on ebay? I am going to order the kit for my truck, even though I don't need all the parts right now. I try to have parts stocked before I need them.


----------



## 24v6spd

Jason Pallas;973577 said:


> Jesus - you can't beat that!


I paid more than that for the upper and lower balljoints for 1 side.


----------



## Lightningllc

Salting in the morning????


----------



## firelwn82

Lightningllc;973603 said:


> Salting in the morning????


I will be up in the early am to check. Then I will determine if I drop any.



24v6spd;973591 said:


> Did you find them on ebay?


Yes I did. No I didn't order anything. I sent him an email though. I want to know for sure if there going to work.


----------



## silvetouch

Lightningllc;973603 said:


> Salting in the morning????


it looks like northern suburbs have the best chance of any slick spots in the morning. 
I will be up as well though. Looks more promising tomorrow or the next day though.


----------



## Leisure Time LC

Lightningllc;973603 said:


> Salting in the morning????


North of 696 might be slick


----------



## silvetouch

terrapro;973559 said:


> Who is working on spring/summer contracts?
> 
> I am sending all my lawn, organic fert, and landscape maintenance contracts out by the end of January and am working on the new install contracts now to be sent out by middle of February.
> 
> I already have some signed from the fall but have been finishing up on details for the bigger ones. I am soliciting the maintenance companies hard already hoping to get some 9-5 work locked down for a new crew too.


I am getting ready as well. I always feel like i'm starting too late though.
(sent you a PM as well)


----------



## gottaloveOT

Came in at 4 this morning just to throw down some salt. Quick pass. Only used 2 yds for 11-12 lots. Since the temps are supposed to fall below 32 today we figured we will be safe.


----------



## Lightningllc

My lots are drying up, No need to salt south of 59, For now tonight looks like a salting night, Back to work we go!!! Hope we get a clear weekend got a large group of snowmobilers going to newberry, I sure hope that we don't get snow this weekend and the up get's hammered, I got a 2005 rev with 300 miles on it i need to use it!!!! Tip up town sucked this year all slush and thin ice.


----------



## Leisure Time LC

silvetouch;973708 said:


> I am getting ready as well. I always feel like i'm starting too late though.
> (sent you a PM as well)


I am starting my stuff as well


----------



## terrapro

silvetouch;973708 said:


> I am getting ready as well. I always feel like i'm starting too late though.
> (sent you a PM as well)


I always worry I start to soon and people think we are crazy or will forget about us when spring time comes. Some things like ornamental/landscape tree trimming I do in March so I really need those contracts signed and in my hand by March 1st.

Does this mean I need to start checking out lawnsite?


----------



## F250SD

terrapro;974014 said:


> I always worry I start to soon and people think we are crazy or will forget about us when spring time comes. Some things like ornamental/landscape tree trimming I do in March so I really need those contracts signed and in my hand by March 1st.
> 
> Does this mean I need to start checking out lawnsite?


----------



## magnatrac

Wow either everyone is resting for what little snow we might get tonight ,or everyone went and got day jobs !!! This is the slowest day here in a long time 

, shaun


----------



## TheXpress2002

magnatrac;974629 said:


> Wow either everyone is resting for what little snow we might get tonight ,or everyone went and got day jobs !!! This is the slowest day here in a long time
> 
> , shaun


Its nice to have some peace and quiet.....lol


----------



## firelwn82

magnatrac;974629 said:


> Wow either everyone is resting for what little snow we might get tonight ,or everyone went and got day jobs !!! This is the slowest day here in a long time , shaun


I was thinking the same thing earlier....... Have a dusting here in O'ville. Salt tonight for sure.


----------



## P&M Landscaping

Nothing but a few flurries here in Downriver, this no snow is getting REAL old...


----------



## Allor Outdoor

1/4 inch on the ground here in Commerce Twp.


----------



## ChaseCreekSnow

Yeah...the silence is a little weird. Definitely a salt event tonight...I don't see this accumulating too much.I'll take whatever i can get. 

On another note, is anyone in the process of getting ready for spring/summer yet? I always feel like I'm slacking on it. I guess there isn't much I can do with only me and one other guy..Good luck tonight guys with whatever comes of this snow...the radar looks real nice.


----------



## brookline

ChaseCreekSnow;974768 said:


> Yeah...the silence is a little weird. Definitely a salt event tonight...I don't see this accumulating too much.I'll take whatever i can get.
> 
> On another note, is anyone in the process of getting ready for spring/summer yet? I always feel like I'm slacking on it. I guess there isn't much I can do with only me and one other guy..Good luck tonight guys with whatever comes of this snow...the radar looks real nice.


I'm trying to make it a priority this week to get going on my commercial contracts myself. And I too feel like I have been slacking... I need to put in 50 bids to get my goal for the season.


----------



## terrapro

Did anyone grow their business this last year? Other than Lawnpro, good job Mike and Shaun! 

After taxes are done this year I see I am about the same as last year but I lost some big contracts early in the spring because of their lack of money but have since heard from them and they are a go ahead for this year and on top of that have replaced them with others. Which I hope means these will be in addition too last years income.

I am hoping to grow this year but if the economy won't hold up I suppose I will be happy with a round of the same ole stuff from last year.


----------



## 2FAST4U

Yea need to get going on my contracts and bids to!!! since every one is talking about bids someone on here had a link posted awhile back that let you look at what is up for bid and see what the P.M.s what before you contact them but I went way back in the post and cant find it. Does anyone have that link or if the person that posted it could you PM me. Please and Thank you!!!


----------



## brookline

terrapro;974864 said:


> Did anyone grow their business this last year? Other than Lawnpro, good job Mike and Shaun!
> 
> After taxes are done this year I see I am about the same as last year but I lost some big contracts early in the spring because of their lack of money but have since heard from them and they are a go ahead for this year and on top of that have replaced them with others. Which I hope means these will be in addition too last years income.
> 
> I am hoping to grow this year but if the economy won't hold up I suppose I will be happy with a round of the same ole stuff from last year.


I grew mine by about 30% last year. But I was and still am a pretty small outfit. (20 accounts) This year will be my first going after commercial accounts. I hope to get 5 accounts with a total gross for them @ about 600h per week. Although I just got one I was talking to last year for $200 a week so 4 more to go or $400 more.



2FAST4U;974868 said:


> Yea need to get going on my contracts and bids to!!! since every one is talking about bids someone on here had a link posted awhile back anyone have that link or if the person that posted it could you PM me. Please and Thank you!!!


X2 please!


----------



## terrapro

brookline;974889 said:


> I grew mine by about 30% last year. But I was and still am a pretty small outfit. (20 accounts) This year will be my first going after commercial accounts. I hope to get 5 accounts with a total gross for them @ about 600h per week. Although I just got one I was talking to last year for $200 a week so 4 more to go or $400 more.
> 
> X2 please!


Good to hear!


----------



## ChaseCreekSnow

terrapro;974864 said:


> Did anyone grow their business this last year? Other than Lawnpro, good job Mike and Shaun!
> 
> After taxes are done this year I see I am about the same as last year but I lost some big contracts early in the spring because of their lack of money but have since heard from them and they are a go ahead for this year and on top of that have replaced them with others. Which I hope means these will be in addition too last years income.
> 
> I am hoping to grow this year but if the economy won't hold up I suppose I will be happy with a round of the same ole stuff from last year.


I have managed to do more business each year. My equipment purchases have been to a bare minimum(except this past year,i bought a lot of USED stuff..IMO the way to go) Which has managed to pay for itself. Like I said before, I am limited as to what I can bid on as I am one guy with a part time helper. This year should be like last year, hopefully with more landscape work as my customers are much more familiar with my business. I am getting started earlier this year.. I usually get rolling at the end of february...I am already dusting off my office as we speak and plan on spending lots of time upselling and seeking out new clients.

Has anyone had any luck with direct mail?


----------



## brookline

Thank you Terrapro! And Chase, I am in the same boat with the same philosophy. I buy used (except small equipment) and I only pay cash. If it takes me longer to grow then so be it. I started 4 years ago with a push mower in the back of my truck five accounts and always charged as if I have payments on everything. Which has allowed me to buy my truck and plow this year, so that will only expedite my growth. I am very mechanically inclined and my dad has been a mechanic for over 40 years so we can fix anything in his garage which saves big $. Now hopefully all the lowballers will start to give up over the next few years and we all will benefit. payup


----------



## 2FAST4U

Heres a question for you guys that know your way around motors. My buddy and me were up snowmobiling over Christmas and on our last day we filled up in Pine Stump. On our way back to Grand Maris he loss power and when we pulled the plugs the left one was white as if he burned that piston. Well he pulled the head off the motor and both pistons are in great shape, the cylinder walls look like they just came off the line and the domes are nice and shiny. 

Any Idea's ????


----------



## brookline

It may be running too lean... Possibly a clogged fuel injector. Or if it's not too leanthe fuel may be coming out in globs not letting it atomize. That is if it is a fuel injected model. 

Anyome on the west side of the state have any snow on the ground yet?


----------



## terrapro

brookline;975053 said:


> Anyome on the west side of the state have any snow on the ground yet?


Just took the dog out... have about a whole 1/16", nothing to worry about here in Livingston County.


----------



## ChaseCreekSnow

2FAST4U;975002 said:


> Heres a question for you guys that know your way around motors. My buddy and me were up snowmobiling over Christmas and on our last day we filled up in Pine Stump. On our way back to Grand Maris he loss power and when we pulled the plugs the left one was white as if he burned that piston. Well he pulled the head off the motor and both pistons are in great shape, the cylinder walls look like they just came off the line and the domes are nice and shiny.
> 
> Any Idea's ????


Sounds like a lean condition or water in the fuel...Check also for an intake gasket leak which can lead to a "hot cylinder" As long as nothing is scorched it may have been a fluke. Burnt domes are a dead give away of detonation. A plug should be a bit whitish under normal conditions. Was it a 2 or 4 stroke?


----------



## smoore45

2FAST4U;975002 said:


> Heres a question for you guys that know your way around motors. My buddy and me were up snowmobiling over Christmas and on our last day we filled up in Pine Stump. On our way back to Grand Maris he loss power and when we pulled the plugs the left one was white as if he burned that piston. Well he pulled the head off the motor and both pistons are in great shape, the cylinder walls look like they just came off the line and the domes are nice and shiny.
> 
> Any Idea's ????


Fellow sledder here. :waving: Well, with the spark plug being white, at least you have it narrowed down to the problem side(assuming a twin and carbureted?). Check the compression on the cylinders if you have a checker(just in case). But more than likely as was said above is that it is running too lean and you have a blockage in that carb. Check the main jet and is 9 times out of 10 the problem.


----------



## ChaseCreekSnow

Looks like a salt night...off to bed folks. Good luck out there!


----------



## silvetouch

terrapro;975137 said:


> Just took the dog out... have about a whole 1/16", nothing to worry about here in Livingston County.


i may have 1/32" here in downriver. :laughing:


----------



## AndyTblc

1-4 inches by morning, we will see if it comes true, I have my alarm set for 5:30


----------



## M&S Property

ChaseCreekSnow;975139 said:


> Sounds like a lean condition or water in the fuel...Check also for an intake gasket leak which can lead to a "hot cylinder" As long as nothing is scorched it may have been a fluke. Burnt domes are a dead give away of detonation. A plug should be a bit whitish under normal conditions. Was it a 2 or 4 stroke?


What kind of sled? I have seen that on a few Ski Doo's from bad head o-rings and a coolant leak. If it was running lean you should be able to see just by looking at the top of the piston and the dome. Usually if you have a plugged jet sled engines burn down awfully fast especially when you are riding them hard.


----------



## ajslands

wth man stupid rochester has snow but we dont have anything


----------



## ChaseCreekSnow

M&S Property;975207 said:


> What kind of sled? I have seen that on a few Ski Doo's from bad head o-rings and a coolant leak. If it was running lean you should be able to see just by looking at the top of the piston and the dome. Usually if you have a plugged jet sled engines burn down awfully fast especially when you are riding them hard.


A very good suggestion as well. No way of I or anyone knowing exactly without tearing into it in person. Was the sled smoking a lot before you decided to pull over? Any sign of oil contamination? A compression test is the best place to start..Hope this all helps.


----------



## firelwn82

AndyTblc;975194 said:


> 1-4 inches by morning, we will see if it comes true, I have my alarm set for 5:30


:laughing:....... Either way I'm salting at the least......
Plow is connected just have to connect the wire and pop the pins in. It's slickery out there...

Be safe all, night


----------



## firelwn82

ajslands;975217 said:


> wth man stupid rochester has snow but we dont have anything


Thats because it's ti yup to snow on the isle. :laughing: Isn't there a heated dome over that island????? HA HA LMAO


----------



## ajslands

weather.com says blizzard for grosse ile tommorow whooochoooooo


----------



## silvetouch

firelwn82;975247 said:


> Thats because it's ti yup to snow on the isle. :laughing: Isn't there a heated dome over that island????? HA HA LMAO


which island??! Belle Isle?? :laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## lawnprolawns

That was a silly morning.. half of the lots were 90% dry and barely needed anything, I think we will bill some 1/2 applications for this event.


----------



## magnatrac

Hey lawnpros I passed you super duty on satuday down in quincy. I didn't think I would see anyone I recognized down there !!! I had to pick up an old pontoon off craigslist.
, shaun


----------



## lawnprolawns

magnatrac;975480 said:


> Hey lawnpros I passed you super duty on satuday down in quincy. I didn't think I would see anyone I recognized down there !!! I had to pick up an old pontoon off craigslist.
> , shaun


Ha! That's funny seeing as how neither of us live around there. My girlfriend lives in Coldwater and was home from school for a few, so I was out there for the weekend. Small world. I guess my stickers work, huh? Lol!


----------



## AndyTblc

Well, I woke up at 5:30 for absolutly nothing, only a slight dusting. Of course the city was out at full force salting and scraping the main roads. What a waste


----------



## magnatrac

I'd say they work I recognized the truck passing head on at 55 !!! Watch out your probably going to get calls for work in cold water L.O.L !!!

, shaun


----------



## CJSLAWNSERVICE

How many of you use liquids(besides Superior and mark ? I have been testing on different pavement types, sidewalks, drives etc... and have had great results. TCLA, I see you guys throw alot of salt.... do you spray at all/ if not why?


----------



## firelwn82

CJSLAWNSERVICE;975561 said:


> How many of you use liquids(besides Superior and mark ? I have been testing on different pavement types, sidewalks, drives etc...


I was thinking about getting some 5 gal. pails and testing this out myself with a back pack sprayer for walk ways. I hate salt at my own place on my walks liquid seems way better. Just haven't got around to getting the supply yet.


----------



## firelwn82

magnatrac;975538 said:


> Watch out your probably going to get calls for work in cold water L.O.L ! , shaun


This is why I hate taking my truck anywhere besides where I service accounts. Seems when people see a new company they call right away. I went down to Angelos in Wixom 2 weeks ago. I had 12 calls while I was down there......


----------



## PremierLand

Hey Guys....So much for the snow last night aye?


----------



## CJSLAWNSERVICE

PremierLand;975582 said:


> Hey Guys....So much for the snow last night aye?


Hey Mark! Welcome Back! How are things going for you ?


----------



## asps4u

magnatrac;975480 said:


> Hey lawnpros I passed you super duty on satuday down in quincy. I didn't think I would see anyone I recognized down there !!! I had to pick up an old pontoon off craigslist.
> , shaun





lawnprolawns;975502 said:


> Ha! That's funny seeing as how neither of us live around there. My girlfriend lives in Coldwater and was home from school for a few, so I was out there for the weekend. Small world. I guess my stickers work, huh? Lol!


Did either of you stop into the Stables for a burger while you were there? That place is awesome! My in-laws have a cottage in Coldwater, I spend a lot of time out there in the summers.


----------



## TheXpress2002

Driving around todayn I have never seen so much frivolous salting in my life. There is more salt on the lots than there was snow. I would expect these actions from a small outfit but these lots are some big boys. They should be ashamed of themselves.


----------



## ChaseCreekSnow

Yeah, I didn't even get called out..Sucks. I was ready to get back behind the wheel of my dump...love that big smelly beast!!! Maybe wednesday?


----------



## firelwn82

TheXpress2002;975638 said:


> Driving around todayn I have never seen so much frivolous salting in my life. There is more salt on the lots than there was snow. I would expect these actions from a small outfit but these lots are some big boys. They should be ashamed of themselves.


I have noticed that. They must be trying to keep it clean for the supposed squals were supposed to have throughout the day or something. Either way its DUMB...... Its killing the pavement while it sits there.... I wish Joe Blow public was more aware to this stuff. Bad business practice if you ask me.


----------



## ChaseCreekSnow

TheXpress2002;975638 said:


> Driving around todayn I have never seen so much frivolous salting in my life. There is more salt on the lots than there was snow. I would expect these actions from a small outfit but these lots are some big boys. They should be ashamed of themselves.


Turn those augers down boys.. I awoke to no snow on my driveway...the wind took care of most of it. Really quite disappointing.. But I think the sentiment is, If some salt is good a ton of it must be better...While I'm out today ill take the digital camera and snap some "salt mine" pics...I am sure ill be able to find some around here for sure..lots of hacks in the hills...hopefully I don't run across anyone's site that posts on here.


----------



## firelwn82

ChaseCreekSnow;975678 said:


> here for sure..lots of hacks in the hills...hopefully I don't run across anyone's site that posts on here.


O I'm sure you will stir something up.... lol


----------



## cgrappler135

I went out at 11:00 last night and there was a nice coating down so i had to do my bars and restaurants that were open plus i did the roads at my condos since they are zero tolerance! Then at 4:30am i had the sidewalk guy go in to do the walks but he called and said that they were mostly dry so had to skip the walks! he lives out in Commerce and said it was night and day to what his house looked like! I guess they were all covered out there!


----------



## Lightningllc

Went out at midnight there was 1/4 - 1/2 inch out in wix and novi, Went to howell at 6 am and snow was blowin off the roads but very icy, Most everyone salted because they were calling up to an 1" today, If you put salt down at 3 am it should last thoughout the day, Well snow didn't do anything today. That's why you see salt, Talk to the people upstairs they changed the weather pattern for the snow.

Oh and by the way noaa sucks this year!!! Accuweather all the way.


----------



## smoore45

TheXpress2002;975638 said:


> Driving around todayn I have never seen so much frivolous salting in my life. There is more salt on the lots than there was snow. I would expect these actions from a small outfit but these lots are some big boys. They should be ashamed of themselves.


Totally agree, saw a lot of the same today. I understand zero tolerance accounts putting down a layer of salt when snow/ice is imminent, but at no point was that the case(at least south of 696). Not to mention the wind factor. Whether it was the contractors call or property managers call, somebody wasted a lot of money today.


----------



## ChaseCreekSnow

WOW! I didn't know asphalt came in white? 

Here is a quick question for you guys since I have searched all over and found nothing on this...


I just became an "s" corporation....Before hand I was a dba as im sure some of you started out as and still may be.My trucks/trailer and still registered in my name but they have business liability and full coverage on them...If something were to happen such as a bad accident, can i be held liable even though I have business insurance? Does the name on the title/registration have any legal binding besides me owning them? Someone has to know this. Thanks


----------



## Superior L & L

The problem I saw this morning was the snow that did fall was light and fluffy. You needed almost no salt to melt it down. Some of our lots looked a little "salty" later in the day. Oh well since not salting is not a option, what do ya do. I guess we are well covered for some flurrys witch in my mind is a good thing.

On another note our liquid lots melted down real fast! Oh and didn't look chalky this afternoon


----------



## cgrappler135

ChaseCreekSnow;975918 said:


> WOW! I didn't know asphalt came in white?
> 
> Here is a quick question for you guys since I have searched all over and found nothing on this...
> 
> I just became an "s" corporation....Before hand I was a dba as im sure some of you started out as and still may be.My trucks/trailer and still registered in my name but they have business liability and full coverage on them...If something were to happen such as a bad accident, can i be held liable even though I have business insurance? Does the name on the title/registration have any legal binding besides me owning them? Someone has to know this. Thanks


My name is titled to my vehicles as well and has comm. coverage but my insurance agent has me sign lease agreements that "I" am leasing the vehicles to my company so that if anything happens its covered. He says its kind of the loop hole!


----------



## ChaseCreekSnow

cgrappler135;975928 said:


> My name is titled to my vehicles as well and has comm. coverage but my insurance agent has me sign lease agreements that "I" am leasing the vehicles to my company so that if anything happens its covered. He says its kind of the loop hole!


Are you an "s" corp as well? Who do you use for insurance?..I use underwriters and my insurance provider is nationwide...ive been told about "hortica" Does anyone use this and are there any restrictions?

So you being the owner lease the vehicles to your self or to the corp? This is a great idea and if the insurance guy does it...gotta be at least half way legit.lol


----------



## Jason Pallas

cgrappler135;975928 said:


> My name is titled to my vehicles as well and has comm. coverage but my insurance agent has me sign lease agreements that "I" am leasing the vehicles to my company so that if anything happens its covered. He says its kind of the loop hole!


Actually, to really cover yourself, you should set up a second "leasing" company i.e. Acme Leasing. Then you should lease ALL of your equipment from that company (mowers, plows, trucks, etc). This removes you completely AND covers,protects your assets (equipment) if, god forbid, you ever get into legal problems where the equipment that YOUR LANDSCAPING COMPANY owns ( = nothing, because you lease it all) becomes at risk.

It's a legal shell game - but, hey if Bernie Madoff can do it.......... LOL


----------



## M&S Property

ChaseCreekSnow;975932 said:


> Are you an "s" corp as well? Who do you use for insurance?..I use underwriters and my insurance provider is nationwide...ive been told about "hortica" Does anyone use this and are there any restrictions?
> 
> So you being the owner lease the vehicles to your self or to the corp? This is a great idea and if the insurance guy does it...gotta be at least half way legit.lol


We are an s corp and we lease our two personal vehicles to the company so they are insured on our commercial policy.


----------



## ChaseCreekSnow

Great Ideas guys! Thank you very much. I will be emailing my insurance provider to see which of these options provide optimum coverage as well as asking about hortica...which i seem to hear alot about on here.


----------



## smoore45

Superior L & L;975926 said:


> The problem I saw this morning was the snow that did fall was light and fluffy. You needed almost no salt to melt it down. Some of our lots looked a little "salty" later in the day. Oh well since not salting is not a option, what do ya do. I guess we are well covered for some flurrys witch in my mind is a good thing.
> 
> On another note our liquid lots melted down real fast! Oh and didn't look chalky this afternoon


True, all my lots have salt residue on them after a day of salt doing what its supposed to do. But there is a difference between "residue" and being able to see car tracks through the pellets still on the ground! lol


----------



## Leisure Time LC

smoore45;975906 said:


> Totally agree, saw a lot of the same today. I understand zero tolerance accounts putting down a layer of salt when snow/ice is imminent, but at no point was that the case(at least south of 696). Not to mention the wind factor. Whether it was the contractors call or property managers call, somebody wasted a lot of money today.


Thats why I use Liquid. wesportwesportwesport

Nothing but wet looking pavement/blacktop


----------



## terrapro

Yep the vehicles that are not titled to the LLC are leased to the company by us. Hey sometimes I go do estimates or pick up coffee with the wifes van.


----------



## brookline

terrapro;975966 said:


> Yep the vehicles that are not titled to the LLC are leased to the company by us. Hey sometimes I go do estimates or pick up coffee with the wifes van.


Why not just title the vehicles to the company? (I'm not being sarcastic, I really want to know)


----------



## ChaseCreekSnow

Jason Pallas;975937 said:


> Actually, to really cover yourself, you should set up a second "leasing" company i.e. Acme Leasing. Then you should lease ALL of your equipment from that company (mowers, plows, trucks, etc). This removes you completely AND covers,protects your assets (equipment) if, god forbid, you ever get into legal problems where the equipment that YOUR LANDSCAPING COMPANY owns ( = nothing, because you lease it all) becomes at risk.
> 
> It's a legal shell game - but, hey if Bernie Madoff can do it.......... LOL


IF you say set up a legal "shell" so to speak....you wont be able to depreciate the equipment right? And you will show no assets? I guess i would rather be protected though and just "lease" everything to be on the safe side than have all these "assets" hmmm...
I guess if you own the leasing company too, you could depreciate stuff.


----------



## ChaseCreekSnow

brookline;975978 said:


> Why not just title the vehicles to the company? (I'm not being sarcastic, I really want to know)


IF you owe money on something and you buy it in your name...you have to pay all the taxes on it when you sell it to your self,if the bank even lets you do that...let alone pay a bunch of b.s sec. of state fees. Do you guys do this with your equipment too? lease it from yourself to your biz? This is good stuff everyone should be aware of !


----------



## brookline

So if I have my truck paid off should I just transfer it to the companies name? Or sell it to the company or something.

BTW I am a DBA right now but I am going to change to an LLC after lawn season this year.


----------



## procut

Out of boredom running a few numbers this afternoon, Thank God for salting:

(Percent of gross sales)

*January '10 to date:*
Plowing 39%
Salting: 57%
Sidewalks: 4%

*December '09*
Plowing: 48%
Salting: 43%
Sidewalks: 9%


----------



## cuttingedge13

lawnprolawns;975476 said:


> That was a silly morning.. half of the lots were 90% dry and barely needed anything, I think we will bill some 1/2 applications for this event.


NO! NO! NO! there's no 1/2 priced applications......:laughing:


----------



## silvetouch

cuttingedge13;976065 said:


> NO! NO! NO! there's no 1/2 priced applications......:laughing:


i was thinking bill a little extra!


----------



## asps4u

ChaseCreekSnow;975932 said:


> Are you an "s" corp as well? Who do you use for insurance?..I use underwriters and my insurance provider is nationwide...ive been told about "hortica" Does anyone use this and are there any restrictions?
> 
> So you being the owner lease the vehicles to your self or to the corp? This is a great idea and if the insurance guy does it...gotta be at least half way legit.lol


My lawn/snow company is an LLC, and I also lease my personally owned vehicles and equipment to my company. However my collision shop and auto glass companies are S-Corps and all vehicles for those are owned personally and leased to the company. Our insurance company has been having us do it this way for over 15 years. It's just another layer of protection to us personally, of which I take one step further as well (see below).



Jason Pallas;975937 said:


> Actually, to really cover yourself, you should set up a second "leasing" company i.e. Acme Leasing. Then you should lease ALL of your equipment from that company (mowers, plows, trucks, etc). This removes you completely AND covers,protects your assets (equipment) if, god forbid, you ever get into legal problems where the equipment that YOUR LANDSCAPING COMPANY owns ( = nothing, because you lease it all) becomes at risk.
> 
> It's a legal shell game - but, hey if Bernie Madoff can do it.......... LOL


I do this too...I set up separate companies that own each of my buildings as well, and my businesses lease the buildings from those companies.



terrapro;975966 said:


> Yep the vehicles that are not titled to the LLC are leased to the company by us. Hey sometimes I go do estimates or pick up coffee with the wifes van.


Me too. My wife does "sales" for my business, so therefore her vehicle is leased to the company as well.



ChaseCreekSnow;975982 said:


> IF you owe money on something and you buy it in your name...you have to pay all the taxes on it when you sell it to your self,if the bank even lets you do that...let alone pay a bunch of b.s sec. of state fees. Do you guys do this with your equipment too? lease it from yourself to your biz? This is good stuff everyone should be aware of !


If you have a loan personally for a vehicle or equipment, the bank will not allow it to be titled in your business name, it has to be titled to the same name as the loan.

All of my buildings, equipment and vehicles are always owned personally than leased to the businesses. It's all a way to protect yourself from losing everything. If someone sues you for whatever reason, they are suing your company, and they can get whatever your company has, but that's where it stops. If someone wants to sue my business for "everything its worth", than they will not be getting any of my buildings, vehicles or equipment. I could "lose" the business to them, and they could than own the business, but that's all they would have, and I could start a new business with a different name and keep doing what I do. They would get evicted out of my buildings and lose the leases on all vehicles and equipment, unless they wanted to pay a ridiculously high lease payment  
I hope this helps you, if you have any questions feel free to PM me and ask away. :waving:


----------



## ChaseCreekSnow

So far so good here guys...How about personal credit that you used to buy equipment supplies etc before you became a corporation? I used a small personal loan to buy some used equipment and part of a business from my cousin who was downsizing. I bought the truck before I started any of this lawn business and am still paying down the loan( still a ways to go before its paid off completely ) Should I establish some type of corporate credit?
Is there anything I can do with those lines of credit etc to possibly get put into my business name or am I stuck with those liabilities? The loans aren't much and are paid down a lot, but just trying to tighten up ship.


----------



## Jays Green Daze

ChaseCreekSnow;976166 said:


> So far so good here guys...How about personal credit that you used to buy equipment supplies etc before you became a corporation? I used a small personal loan to buy some used equipment and part of a business from my cousin who was downsizing. I bought the truck before I started any of this lawn business and am still paying down the loan( still a ways to go before its paid off completely ) Should I establish some type of corporate credit?
> Is there anything I can do with those lines of credit etc to possibly get put into my business name or am I stuck with those liabilities? The loans aren't much and are paid down a lot, but just trying to tighten up ship.


For learning how to establish business credit I recommend creditboards.com in the business section it explains how to get a DUNS number and an Experian business credit established with certain net 30's and then how to move on to fleet cards, and non personal guaranteed lines of credit from citibank, HSBC, Key bank, and so on.


----------



## Luther

CJSLAWNSERVICE;975561 said:


> How many of you use liquids(besides Superior and mark ? I have been testing on different pavement types, sidewalks, drives etc... and have had great results. TCLA, I see you guys throw alot of salt.... do you spray at all/ if not why?


Sure we do. We have a nice set up, and it does a full route. Liquid worked well this morning.....because it was barely a dusting.

I just got back from checking the first site we squirted this morning......holding ok, but the salted lots look great. The main roads look bad right now ~ the lots that received no service this morning look like ass.


----------



## Superior L & L

TCLA;976452 said:


> The main roads look bad right now ~ the lots that received no service this morning look like ass.


Is it snow down there right now or are they sh!tty from blowing snow?

Oh and congrates Mr 1000 ! wesport your now a real Plow Addict


----------



## Luther

Superior L & L;975926 said:


> The problem I saw this morning was the snow that did fall was light and fluffy. You needed almost no salt to melt it down. Some of our lots looked a little "salty" later in the day. Oh well since not salting is not a option, what do ya do. I guess we are well covered for some flurrys witch in my mind is a good thing.
> 
> On another note our liquid lots melted down real fast! Oh and didn't look chalky this afternoon


You're right Paul, not salting is not an option. Unless somehow you plan on washing your hands from being responsible.

Can you imagine saying in a dep, "there really wasn't much out their.....the sun came out for a sec and poof it was gone by 9:00am....I'm not concerned about the supposed flurries throughout the day that were forcasted, the forecasters don't know what they're doing anyways.....

Can you imagine telling a client this, or saying such answers in a dep?


----------



## Lightningllc

tcla, What do ya think about tonight should we salt again, Giving troops heads up now.


----------



## Luther

Superior L & L;976459 said:


> Is it snow down there right now or are they sh!tty from blowing snow?
> 
> Oh and congrates Mr 1000 ! wesport your now a real Plow Addict


Not blowing snow...we had another squall come through and it's lightly snowing right now. I didn't think of going by your Lowes ~ sorry, just looked at few of our sites to see how things are holding. Salted sites are fine, squirted sites are fair, untreated areas are covered and icy to different degrees.

Thanks for the congrats.


----------



## Luther

Lightningllc;976487 said:


> tcla, What do ya think about tonight should we salt again, Giving troops heads up now.


That's a great question.

I won't know until I look at things around 1:00am...sorry.


----------



## Luther

cuttingedge13;976065 said:


> NO! NO! NO! there's no 1/2 priced applications......:laughing:


Sure there is.....



lawnprolawns;975476 said:


> I think we will bill some 1/2 applications for this event.


You're a smart guy....


----------



## Lightningllc

Half price events whats this world coming too, I wish we could buy half price salt.


----------



## Luther

We all do. 

When you use half the amount of material and less time, wouldn't this be the fair thing to do??

You have to look at it from their perspective or they'll find someone else. This market will be getting a lot tougher....and good clients will be at a real premium.


----------



## procut

Another quick FYI. I was just out on my own driveway, (asphalt) which saw no de-icing material what so ever today. The spotty dusting of snow started to melt during the sunlight today, but it's now re-froze and parts of it are slick as hell. As questionable as it might of seemed salting this morning at some places, it was probably the right call.


----------



## Luther

procut;976536 said:


> Another quick FYI. I was just out on my own driveway, (asphalt) which saw no de-icing material what so ever today. The spotty dusting of snow started to melt during the sunlight today, but it's now re-froze and parts of it are slick as hell. As questionable as it might of seemed salting this morning at some places, it was probably the right call.


No question on whether or not it was the right call....at least not in my mind.

I don't like being in the position of second guessing. Better safe than sorry....I'll error on that side.


----------



## Lightningllc

Well we did a normal salting on all jobs because of the call of the up to 1 inch during the day. I'm hoping it carried on thru tonight. we went of before the wind last night, Wish we would have waited we would of used less salt. All our lots in south lyon new hudson wixom novi had a good 1/4 to 1/2 covering at midnight last nite. If we would of waited til 4 am it would of be blown of and could of done a light salting. OOPS! 


At least we didn't have to worry about it today. tonight will be a 1/2 salting or maybe a 1/4 salting I have to redo my contracts to have light salt, medium salting, heavy salting and blast the f*ck out it salting.


----------



## brookline

There is a 60" ZTR calling my name! Where is the 2+ snowfalls? Grrr


----------



## cuttingedge13

TCLA;976532 said:


> We all do.
> 
> When you use half the amount of material and less time, wouldn't this be the fair thing to do??
> 
> You have to look at it from their perspective or they'll find someone else. This market will be getting a lot tougher....and good clients will be at a real premium.


Please fill me in as to where I can find half priced insurance, trucks, repairs, fuel, etc....


----------



## Luther

Lightningllc;976553 said:


> At least we didn't have to worry about it today. tonight will be a 1/2 salting or maybe a 1/4 salting......


Let's not get carried away now.....:laughing:

:waving:


----------



## Luther

cuttingedge13;976569 said:


> Please fill me in as to where I can find half priced insurance, trucks, repairs, fuel, etc....


Can't....there is no place like that.


----------



## terrapro

My light was even ready to go off for the the night....I willl get to the last two or three pages tomorrow. 

Later!


----------



## ChaseCreekSnow

Snowing like a bat out of hell in farmington hills...just a heads up guys.


----------



## Luther

Lightningllc;976487 said:


> tcla, What do ya think about tonight should we salt again, Giving troops heads up now.


Don't know where your sites are, but at this point it should be obvious.


----------



## brookline

Got a patchy dusting where I am at the moment.....


----------



## ajslands

i hope jerrys right about next tuesday and several inchess of snow


----------



## ACutAboveLLC

*Snowing hard*

Snow is comming down here in commerce and milford!!! 
1/2 inch .... all the radars and details say otherwise but the ruler dose not lie!
Winter is back payup


----------



## lawnprolawns

About 1/4-1/2 here in Northville and Novi, I think everything is going to get salt this morning. Stuff that was salted yesterday morning is wet in places, but not great.


----------



## gottaloveOT

We had 1/2" or less depending on blowing. We only came in an hour early since there was no call for snow. Oh well, only took us an hour to salt everything anyway.


----------



## Stove

Leisure Time LC;973997 said:


> I am starting my stuff as well


Me 2:waving:


----------



## Lightningllc

TCLA;976626 said:


> Don't know where your sites are, but at this point it should be obvious.


Funny, Seen you guys at 2 am obvious you know where your sites are Well another fun morning.

It's time to start being a debt collector for sating in december. Sent out bill's jan 2nd only seen 20% back. I normally don't hound them unless its 60 days but this year i'm not waiting. I hate buying salt just forked out another $9200 for 150 tons at the shop:yow!::

But the customer doesn't know this, So far this year spent $47210 in salt and icemelt. I need cash floww


----------



## cuttingedge13

Lightningllc;976893 said:


> Funny, Seen you guys at 2 am obvious you know where your sites are Well another fun morning.
> 
> It's time to start being a debt collector for sating in december. Sent out bill's jan 2nd only seen 20% back. I normally don't hound them unless its 60 days but this year i'm not waiting. I hate buying salt just forked out another $9200 for 150 tons at the shop:yow!::
> 
> But the customer doesn't know this, So far this year spent $47210 in salt and icemelt. I need cash floww


Not only are you supposed to give your customers a break with a "1/4 or 1/2 salting application" when things are light, you should also finance their snow removal costs till June! Everybody Knows that.


----------



## cuttingedge13

Interest free, of coarse.:laughing:


----------



## Scenic Lawnscape

*I have to throw in the towel*

The dr said I cant take the chance of doing this anymore, I woke up this morning and my back was so tight and in pain I couldn't even take my kid to the bus stop.

Thank god for pain killers and muscle relaxers.

I sold my last truck and got this one a few weeks ago, and told my self I could keep doing it, but sometime's you have to listen to the dr and the wife

I will keep plowing untill it sells, but hopefully it sell's soon

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=98216


----------



## firelwn82

cuttingedge13;977000 said:


> Interest free, of coarse.:laughing:


ha ha ha...... Must of missed this part in contractor 101..... :laughing:

I'm in the process of taking my cousin who owes 300 and a big commercial company to court for 2950 which is now 3392 with late charge. I'm tired of this crap..... First time taking someone to court over money. Anyone ever had the pleasure?


----------



## firelwn82

Scenic Lawnscape;977005 said:


> http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=98216


I posted a comment on the other page asking for more details. I'm very interested.


----------



## Jason Pallas

Scenic Lawnscape;977005 said:


> The dr said I cant take the chance of doing this anymore, I woke up this morning and my back was so tight and in pain I couldn't even take my kid to the bus stop.
> 
> Thank god for pain killers and muscle relaxers.
> 
> I sold my last truck and got this one a few weeks ago, and told my self I could keep doing it, but sometime's you have to listen to the dr and the wife
> 
> I will keep plowing untill it sells, but hopefully it sell's soon
> 
> http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=98216


Hey, I'm really sorry to hear that. I hope things turn around for you


----------



## asps4u

firelwn82;977014 said:


> ha ha ha...... Must of missed this part in contractor 101..... :laughing:
> 
> I'm in the process of taking my cousin who owes 300 and a big commercial company to court for 2950 which is now 3392 with late charge. I'm tired of this crap..... First time taking someone to court over money. Anyone ever had the pleasure?


Been there before, several times...Sometimes they will pay after they get served, other times you get a judgment in your favor and wait. Unfortunately you can't squeeze water out of a rock, so if it's an individual and they don't have the money or a job, or if they work under the table you are SOL and have to wait it out. Although, if they have a job, you can have the court garnishee their wages so before they get paid, you get paid. Something you'll have to talk to the court about. As far as a company goes, usually they'll make arrangements to pay you before it goes to court (at least in my past experience), but if not, you will win, if you can prove that you provided the service that you are billing for (which I'm sure you can). Make sure you file for them to pay your court costs as well. Good Luck :waving:


----------



## firelwn82

Sounds good. My cousin has a job. Works for Allied Waste Company. Makes good coin driving a truck and playing with a joy stick all day. He just decides that his money needs to be spent on fancy clothes cars and booze at the bar more than paying his DEBTOR'S


----------



## Jason Pallas

My guess is that he'll either pay up just before court OR no show and you'll get a default judgment. I doubt he'll take the day off work to go to court unless he's got a beef with the bill (which it doesn't seem). At that point, you can have all sorts of fun with the judgement to make his life hell.
I had a guy that I had a judgement against like this one time. I waited until the holidays and then filed a writ of execution and had his truck seized and sold at auction. He was PISSED! LOL. I got my money though! Too bad shoulda paid it a long time ago. In the mean time, I added late fees, interest, court costs, and collection fees. They never learn.


----------



## firelwn82

Jason Pallas;977075 said:


> I waited until the holidays and then filed a writ of execution and had his truck seized and sold at auction. He was PISSED! LOL. I got my money though! Too bad shoulda paid it a long time ago. In the mean time, I added late fees, interest, court costs, and collection fees. They never learn.


Brutal but I like it. No neither have a beef over the bill just bein dumb. My cousin owes me from Oct and the other is 30 days late. I'm not a big company just a 1 man show mostly. I don't have the cash flow to sit and wait


----------



## procut

Hah, my cousin owes me money too! He's an excavator (well, sort of) and subbed some finish grading/seeding a long with a few other things to me a while back. I know he got paid for the job, but he just decided he didn't need to pay his subs. Now I usually try to avoid work for family and friends for reasons such as this. I had funny feeling this was going to happen all along as I know what type of business he runs, but he always wanted to do different jobs together, so I finally decided, alright we'll try it.. 

This is a fairly decent chunk of change we're talking about, and I had significant amount of money wrapped up in materials and supplies for said job in addition to labor. Anyone else I would have probably shaken up by now, but being family, I' ve been hesitant to pursue any sort of legal action, ect. Out of all my aunts/uncles and cousins, they were one of the ones I am closest to. Moral of the story: Don't work for family.


----------



## brookline

Jerry Hodak said look out for tuesday, could be inches of snow... Anyone else heard of this from a different source?


----------



## 24v6spd

procut;977164 said:


> Hah, my cousin owes me money too! He's an excavator (well, sort of) and subbed some finish grading/seeding a long with a few other things to me a while back. I know he got paid for the job, but he just decided he didn't need to pay his subs. Now I usually try to avoid work for family and friends for reasons such as this. I had funny feeling this was going to happen all along as I know what type of business he runs, but he always wanted to do different jobs together, so I finally decided, alright we'll try it..
> 
> This is a fairly decent chunk of change we're talking about, and I had significant amount of money wrapped up in materials and supplies for said job in addition to labor. Anyone else I would have probably shaken up by now, but being family, I' ve been hesitant to pursue any sort of legal action, ect. Out of all my aunts/uncles and cousins, they were one of the ones I am closest to. Moral of the story: Don't work for family.


Amen to that.


----------



## 24v6spd

brookline;977170 said:


> Jerry Hodak said look out for tuesday, could be inches of snow... Anyone else heard of this from a different source?


No, I heard less than an inch but we can hope.


----------



## snow_man_48045

Only family I wish to work for is parents.
Other family members only want the free discount!
I work for one uncle at his business, not by my #1 choice. That is for sure under a contract to the T.


----------



## Scenic Lawnscape

Jason Pallas;977046 said:


> Hey, I'm really sorry to hear that. I hope things turn around for you


Jason

Thanks, I was trying to hold on too hope and make some extra money but my health is more important.

When you can hardly get out of bed in the morning and you are only 35, it is time to starting taking this stuff serious


----------



## snow_man_48045

Inch or less tonight?? Chances looking good or no.....
Nothing like making easy $$ RIGHT at the end of the month!


----------



## MikeLawnSnowLLC

After a terrible month I'll be more then happy to squeeze a few saltings in at the end of the month I got bills to pay!!


----------



## Leisure Time LC

snow_man_48045;977195 said:


> Inch or less tonight?? Chances looking good or no.....
> Nothing like making easy $$ RIGHT at the end of the month!


I agree 100%... Now if I can kick this cold that I got from my kid's, I will be happy


----------



## ChaseCreekSnow

Leisure Time LC;977258 said:


> I agree 100%... Now if I can kick this cold that I got from my kid's, I will be happy


That's what they are good for...getting YOU sick! I don't have any kids (yet) but every time a niece or nephew comes over or I am around kids I end up getting something...last year it was that 24 hour flu that had me spouting at both ends.
This year it was an upper respiratory infection that had my ass kicked for over a week...
Kids - You cant live with em' you can't eat em' ! LOL


----------



## TheXpress2002

brookline;977170 said:


> Jerry Hodak said look out for tuesday, could be inches of snow... Anyone else heard of this from a different source?


Yes you heard it from me 5 days ago.....


----------



## firelwn82

TheXpress2002;977317 said:


> Yes you heard it from me 5 days ago.....


PRICELESS....... You beat me to it


----------



## brookline

TheXpress2002;977317 said:


> Yes you heard it from me 5 days ago.....


You know, that's what I thought but I could not find the post. Ty .Express


----------



## silvetouch

TheXpress2002;977317 said:


> Yes you heard it from me 5 days ago.....


NICE!!


----------



## ChaseCreekSnow

I think we could see another salt event tonight from the looks of things...Keep your fingers crossed!


----------



## firelwn82

ChaseCreekSnow;977505 said:


> I think we could see another salt event tonight from the looks of things...Keep your fingers crossed!


I believe we are back to steady work for a little bit my friends. Atleast for the rest of the month anyway


----------



## Leisure Time LC

All set, trucks loaded with liquid and setting alarm for 3am


----------



## Jason Pallas

TheXpress2002;977317 said:


> Yes you heard it from me 5 days ago.....


Yep - doesn't look to be a big one but we may be able to squeeze a 1-3 or 2-4 outta this one instead of the normal "inch or less".


----------



## 24v6spd

Jason Pallas;977549 said:


> Yep - doesn't look to be a big one but we may be able to squeeze a 1-3 or 2-4 outta this one instead of the normal "inch or less".


That would sure be nice. Is it looking like a daytime event?


----------



## firelwn82

Jason Pallas;977549 said:


> Yep - doesn't look to be a big one but we may be able to squeeze a 1-3 or 2-4 outta this one instead of the normal "inch or less".


and it should be nice and lite. I'm lovin the temps this year


----------



## 2FAST4U

brookline;975053 said:


> It may be running too lean... Possibly a clogged fuel injector. Or if it's not too leanthe fuel may be coming out in globs not letting it atomize. That is if it is a fuel injected model.
> 
> Anyome on the west side of the state have any snow on the ground yet?





ChaseCreekSnow;975139 said:


> Sounds like a lean condition or water in the fuel...Check also for an intake gasket leak which can lead to a "hot cylinder" As long as nothing is scorched it may have been a fluke. Burnt domes are a dead give away of detonation. A plug should be a bit whitish under normal conditions. Was it a 2 or 4 stroke?





smoore45;975145 said:


> Fellow sledder here. :waving: Well, with the spark plug being white, at least you have it narrowed down to the problem side(assuming a twin and carbureted?). Check the compression on the cylinders if you have a checker(just in case). But more than likely as was said above is that it is running too lean and you have a blockage in that carb. Check the main jet and is 9 times out of 10 the problem.


Thanks for all the help guys, we ended up pulling the motor apart last night and the cylinder that was white every thing checked out o.k. but the other cylinder was the problem. the front of the piston had a chunk taken out of it and was melted to the cylinder wall. he was going to try and clean up the wall with some emrie (spelled wrong for sure) cloth and if that come's off were going to throw two new pistons in and clean the carbs real good.


----------



## Jason Pallas

2FAST4U;977590 said:


> Thanks for all the help guys, we ended up pulling the motor apart last night and the cylinder that was white every thing checked out o.k. but the other cylinder was the problem. the front of the piston had a chunk taken out of it and was melted to the cylinder wall. he was going to try and clean up the wall with some emrie (spelled wrong for sure) cloth and if that come's off were going to throw two new pistons in and clean the carbs real good.


DON'T USE EMORY CLOTH! Use a cylinder hone.... otherwise you'll screw up the cylinder wall and you'll never have the right compression in that cylinder.


----------



## Superior L & L

Just left the Palace, cars were getting covered with that "white stuff" roads are fine but not for much longer


----------



## smoore45

Roads were starting to get slick on I-275 from the Airport on south too. See you guys at 4am.


----------



## M&S Property

Jason Pallas;977654 said:


> DON'T USE EMORY CLOTH! Use a cylinder hone.... otherwise you'll screw up the cylinder wall and you'll never have the right compression in that cylinder.


DON'T USE A CYLINDER HONE, if the cylinders are coated, he still never said what kind of sled it is. If they are coated use muriatic acid, it takes the melted aluminum right off and leaves a clean cylinder unless the coating is gone then it will eat the aluminum but at that point you would already need to get it re-coated or get a sleeve put in.


----------



## Jason Pallas

M&S Property;977850 said:


> DON'T USE A CYLINDER HONE, if the cylinders are coated, he still never said what kind of sled it is. If they are coated use muriatic acid, it takes the melted aluminum right off and leaves a clean cylinder unless the coating is gone then it will eat the aluminum but at that point you would already need to get it re-coated or get a sleeve put in.


Yes - this is true...... but very careful with the muriatic acid.


----------



## lawnprolawns

Hmmmm everything is clean and clear tonight. Yesterday's salt took care of all our stuff, which I'm okay with. I dont want to bill saltings three mornings in a row for maybe .75" total snow. Plus I can sleep a little, nothing like waking up at 2 on your birthday and salting all morning.. haha.


----------



## Superior L & L

lawnprolawns;977971 said:


> Plus I can sleep a little, nothing like waking up at 2 on your birthday and salting all morning.. haha.


I here ya brother !!! You only turn 16 once in ya life :laughing:


----------



## cuttingedge13

lawnprolawns;977971 said:


> Hmmmm everything is clean and clear tonight. Yesterday's salt took care of all our stuff, which I'm okay with. I dont want to bill saltings three mornings in a row for maybe .75" total snow. Plus I can sleep a little, nothing like waking up at 2 on your birthday and salting all morning.. haha.


:waving::waving:


----------



## Moonlighter

Hey all checked the driveway and all I got is some blowing snow that didn't amount to anything here in Pontiac. Be safe if your going out to salt or squirt, I guess I'm going back to bed. Ain't winter FUN, hopefully by Tuesday we get something to play in.


----------



## Bigmikesseasonal

*Todays Storm*

As of 8 AM gonna make another salt run for the second time today! Snowing & blowing like hell Along M59 Corridor


----------



## firelwn82

Superior L & L;977974 said:


> I here ya brother !!! You only turn 16 once in ya life :laughing:


BAAAA HA HA HA Thats damn funny


----------



## AndyTblc

I was working at the radio station last night, I got there at 6, and there was an inch, I left there at 9:30 and there was 5 inches. I got home, there was 4 inches, I plowed the parking lot at 10, got done a little after 11, went to bed, back up at 5:30 and got everything plowed


----------



## lawnprolawns

Superior L & L;977974 said:


> I here ya brother !!! You only turn 16 once in ya life :laughing:


Yup, now I can plow by myself and not have to have Dad tag along. He was getting sick of waking up so early.
:laughing:


----------



## Luther

HAPPY BIRTHDAY MIKE!!!

Boy, to be your age again.......wesport


.....come to think of it, I don't want to go through all that again!

Enjoy your day chief ~


----------



## lawnprolawns

TCLA;978251 said:


> Enjoy your day chief ~


Haha.. thanks everyone. It was actually the 27th, but I'll enjoy today too. So yes, I did get to salt on my birthday


----------



## brookline

lawnprolawns;978262 said:


> Haha.. thanks everyone. It was actually the 27th, but I'll enjoy today too. So yes, I did get to salt on my birthday


----------



## ChaseCreekSnow

So I gather that nobody threw down a grain of salt last night? I was almost certain that it was going to happen...damn wind.


----------



## Lightningllc

It was a half salting, Yes i sorted a couple of grains and threw them in some spots.


----------



## Allor Outdoor

ChaseCreekSnow;978334 said:


> So I gather that nobody threw down a grain of salt last night? I was almost certain that it was going to happen...damn wind.


??????? We have actually salted 2 times so far today. Once early this morning and then another application around 9am this morning! Gotta love lake effect snow bands!


----------



## ChaseCreekSnow

Allor Outdoor;978346 said:


> ??????? We have actually salted 2 times so far today. Once early this morning and then another application around 9am this morning! Gotta love lake effect snow bands!


Regretfully, the area I salt in often gets missed...the facility is so vast the wind usually does a good job of taking any snow away. Up there in the great white north you guys get snow all the time! My cousin has a business up there ( shadetree inc ) if you have ever seen him around...anyhow, he typically gets to plow when we " just miss it " down here in farmington hills.


----------



## JR Snow Removal

I only had to hit one account the rest looked good


----------



## Scenic Lawnscape

go by the Chase bank at 16 and groesbeck. There was so much salt used there it looked like it snowed it was so white


----------



## magnatrac

I've salted all of my jobs here in north oakland three days in a row Yesterday the guy that plows the other half of a dentisits office we do dropped his blade and scraped. Seemed like a little over kill to me but maybe he was bored !!! I'll sure be glad when this wind dies down, it's effin cold out there !!!

, shaun


----------



## ajslands

Scenic Lawnscape;978458 said:


> go by the Chase bank at 16 and groesbeck. There was so much salt used there it looked like it snowed it was so white


same with the krogers on gi, i thought it was so funny i took some pictures


----------



## Matson Snow

ajslands;978586 said:


> same with the krogers on gi, i thought it was so funny i took some pictures


Post the pics...We had so little snow down here i did not even salt...Could have salted the HOAs, but that would have been overkill.....


----------



## ajslands

also for the thire picture, what kind of pusher is that, it looks like an old boss with sides on it, but i have no idea


----------



## Matson Snow

ajslands;978595 said:


>


Thats not to bad....They...The contractor has to cover his ass..Those people on the island are looking to sue...


----------



## Matson Snow

Whos does that Kroger on the island....


----------



## ajslands

Matson Snow;978599 said:


> Whos does that Kroger on the island....


i have no idea, ive also asked guys on the island and they dont know who does it either.


----------



## Matson Snow

ajslands;978602 said:


> i have no idea, ive also asked guys on the island and they dont know who does it either.


You should go after it...Its not that big of a lot...


----------



## TheXpress2002

So today I called in the entire crew and gassed up the trucks. I then handed the guys each a shovel and they drove around town scrapping the pavements areas and collected salt. They hit up the Chase banks especially the one at Sheldon and Territorial where there must have been a blizzard. A new salt shaft must have opened at the B DUBS in Canton. My favorite was the Leo's Coney Island in Ypsilanti where I was able to season my fries with the 6 inches of salt that had collected on the curb. So far they have collected 14 tons of salt to use next time we get 1/32 of an inch of snow so that I can lay it down just so I can fit in with all the big guys.

Did I mention I went to the car wash and they made brine for me from all the salt that came off my truck. Just think of all the overhead I have just saved.


----------



## Matson Snow

TheXpress2002;978613 said:


> So today I called in the entire crew and gassed up the trucks. I then handed the guys each a shovel and they drove around town scrapping the pavements areas and collected salt. They hit up the Chase banks especially the one at Sheldon and Territorial where there must have been a blizzard. A new salt shaft must have opened at the B DUBS in Canton. My favorite was the Leo's Coney Island in Ypsilanti where I was able to season my fries with the 6 inches of salt that had collected on the curb. So far they have collected 14 tons of salt to use next time we get 1/32 of an inch of snow so that I can lay it down just so I can fit in with all the big guys.
> 
> Did I mention I went to the car wash and they made brine for me from all the salt that came off my truck. Just think of all the overhead I have just saved.


Do you think its contractors covering their butts..or is it GREED..Its been kinda a slow winter..


----------



## M & D LAWN

ajslands;978602 said:


> i have no idea, ive also asked guys on the island and they dont know who does it either.


I have the pleasure of servicing that zero tolerance Kroger's.:waving: When I was there at 5am
75% of the lot had .5" of snow from blowing and drifting.
I didn't salt the previous 2 days, so there was no residue to melt new snow.
That's an old Western plow that we welded some sides on, works great.


----------



## Superior L & L

TheXpress2002;978613 said:


> So today I called in the entire crew and gassed up the trucks. I then handed the guys each a shovel and they drove around town scrapping the pavements areas and collected salt. They hit up the Chase banks especially the one at Sheldon and Territorial where there must have been a blizzard. A new salt shaft must have opened at the B DUBS in Canton. My favorite was the Leo's Coney Island in Ypsilanti where I was able to season my fries with the 6 inches of salt that had collected on the curb. So far they have collected 14 tons of salt to use next time we get 1/32 of an inch of snow so that I can lay it down just so I can fit in with all the big guys.
> 
> Did I mention I went to the car wash and they made brine for me from all the salt that came off my truck. Just think of all the overhead I have just saved.


You could send them up my way tomorrow, I'll give you the locations of some of our sites !!!! We left quite a bit of salt on lots this morning. At 2am they were wet. But by 4am it was a total blizzard out. I had to pull off the road just to make some phone calls because i could barely see infront of me! Ultimately the salt from the past two days may have melted it down, but due to the fact that it was 12 degree out it would have taken a long time and would not have melted down in time for when businesses opened. Since i was up since 1:30am and out on the roads all night im not going to hope they melt down with the residual, im going to hit them lightly so we are covered for the day and we dont get calls 30mins after all our guys get home saying, lots are recovered over


----------



## Superior L & L

Matson Snow;978617 said:


> Do you think its contractors covering their butts..or is it GREED..Its been kinda a slow winter..


I dont believe its been a slow winter ! Slow for plowing ...yes. Salting has been busy for us.
In the old days i may not have salted as much as i have the past couple of years, but as you grow it becomes real dificult to react to the weather, we have to be a little proactive. Based on how many accounts and people we need in to service our customers. (not that we are big by any means, just bigger that the owner operator)
We salted everything the last three morning. I dont believe im greedy. In fact we serviced our seasonal accounts the same amount, if not more than our per salt accounts. If i was greedy i guess we would have not serviced our seasonal stuff, since we would make more money for the year if we do less saltings on them. Its all about providing the service you agreed on.

There has been a lot of talk about oversalting in the past couple of days on here. The funny thing is in the 12-13 years ive been plowing i dont recall ever getting a call from someone complaining about it. Now ive had MANY calls from customers saying our lots iced over, or we need salt over here.

In my eyes a little extra salt is just insurance

(sorry for the rant)


----------



## ajslands

M & D LAWN;978626 said:


> I have the pleasure of servicing that zero tolerance Kroger's.:waving: When I was there at 5am
> 75% of the lot had .5" of snow from blowing and drifting.
> I didn't salt the previous 2 days, so there was no residue to melt new snow.
> That's an old Western plow that we welded some sides on, works great.


o well in that case (OPPS)  
so if i steal that account from you, i know who will come after me


----------



## Milwaukee

Just totaled 2002 Mustang last night.

76k miles original.

Crash on I75/ Vreesland.










Be careful when Semi truck pass you. Just cruise 50 mph that time while Semi Truck pass me at 65 mph after that Mustang lost traction and spun 3 times 360o degree.


----------



## Superior L & L

Milwaukee;978684 said:


> Just totaled 2002 Mustang last night.
> 
> 76k miles original.
> 
> Crash on I75/ Vreesland.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Be careful when Semi truck pass you. Just cruise 50 mph that time while Semi Truck pass me at 65 mph after that Mustang lost traction and spun 3 times 360o degree.


Not a car guy by any means, but that doesnt look totaled to me. Sorry for your bad luck :crying:


----------



## procut

Thats a good point by superior. Not to jinx myself, but I can't really think of a time when a customer said I was salting too much. I have, however, went out to look at a site, decided it wasn't worth salting, only to have the phone ring an hour later only to ask when I was coming out to salt.


----------



## flykelley

Hey Guys
Looking for a new accountant, anybody have one they use in Northern Oakland County? Waterford, Clarkston, even Farmington area. I don't need a big company just someone who knows our business and also use's Quickbooks. I'm just a one man show for the most part so I don't need a big fish.

Thanks Mike


----------



## Matson Snow

Superior L & L;978663 said:


> I dont believe its been a slow winter ! Slow for plowing ...yes. Salting has been busy for us.
> In the old days i may not have salted as much as i have the past couple of years, but as you grow it becomes real dificult to react to the weather, we have to be a little proactive. Based on how many accounts and people we need in to service our customers. (not that we are big by any means, just bigger that the owner operator)
> We salted everything the last three morning. I dont believe im greedy. In fact we serviced our seasonal accounts the same amount, if not more than our per salt accounts. If i was greedy i guess we would have not serviced our seasonal stuff, since we would make more money for the year if we do less saltings on them. Its all about providing the service you agreed on.
> 
> There has been a lot of talk about oversalting in the past couple of days on here. The funny thing is in the 12-13 years ive been plowing i dont recall ever getting a call from someone complaining about it. Now ive had MANY calls from customers saying our lots iced over, or we need salt over here.
> 
> In my eyes a little extra salt is just insurance
> 
> (sorry for the rant)


I agree a little salt is insurance....Been reading alot on here as of late about oversalting....99% of the lots i see are not oversalted....I got a question for Superior...A salt run last night...What percent do you use liquids on an event like last night..Did you use any last night...Just trying to get a handle on liquids...


----------



## asps4u

Milwaukee;978684 said:


> Just totaled 2002 Mustang last night.
> 
> 76k miles original.
> 
> Crash on I75/ Vreesland.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Be careful when Semi truck pass you. Just cruise 50 mph that time while Semi Truck pass me at 65 mph after that Mustang lost traction and spun 3 times 360o degree.


Judging by that pic, the car is not totalled by any means. Although I'm looking at it on my phone so it's hard to see all the hidden damage that may or may not be there, but that is very repairable..Guessing that it's an LX model with only standared options, it is worth about $7200. It appears to have suspension damage to the left front along with damage to the bumper cover and fender. You can PM me more details or more pics if you want and I can better advise you. :waving:


----------



## 2FAST4U

Jason Pallas;977654 said:


> DON'T USE EMORY CLOTH! Use a cylinder hone.... otherwise you'll screw up the cylinder wall and you'll never have the right compression in that cylinder.





M&S Property;977850 said:


> DON'T USE A CYLINDER HONE, if the cylinders are coated, he still never said what kind of sled it is. If they are coated use muriatic acid, it takes the melted aluminum right off and leaves a clean cylinder unless the coating is gone then it will eat the aluminum but at that point you would already need to get it re-coated or get a sleeve put in.





Jason Pallas;977903 said:


> Yes - this is true...... but very careful with the muriatic acid.


thanks guys again, its a 2003 rev 600ho were going to try acid but one question what about the rest of the jug its all aluminum no sleeve. there is a coating of nickel and silicone from the factory on them. will the acid eat that too?


----------



## M&S Property

2FAST4U;978772 said:


> thanks guys again, its a 2003 rev 600ho were going to try acid but one question what about the rest of the jug its all aluminum no sleeve. there is a coating of nickel and silicone from the factory on them. will the acid eat that too?


No, the acid will just eat the aluminum and not the nikasil plating...


----------



## 2FAST4U

M&S Property;978774 said:


> No, the acid will just eat the aluminum and not the nikasil plating...


thanks M&S


----------



## M & D LAWN

ajslands;978667 said:


> o well in that case (OPPS)
> so if i steal that account from you, i know who will come after me


No disrespect but I don't think that's going to happen. They need service
while you're in school.


----------



## procut

M & D LAWN;978799 said:


> No disrespect but I don't think that's going to happen. They need service
> while you're in school.


Kind of what I was thinking. LMAO.


----------



## Matson Snow

:


M & D LAWN;978799 said:


> No disrespect but I don't think that's going to happen. They need service
> while you're in school.


:laughing::laughing:....Leave the Big jobs for the Adults...Stick to trolling the playgrounds


----------



## Superior L & L

Matson Snow;978736 said:


> I got a question for Superior...A salt run last night...What percent do you use liquids on an event like last night..Did you use any last night...Just trying to get a handle on liquids...


 We typically liquid one of our four salt routes. Usually about 20 acres per night. That being said we didnt use it last night because the trucks been in the shop getting work done on it. I dont think i would have used it anyways. We have four salt trucks and would have hit everything with them.

From my experience liquid is great to burn off up to 1/2" of snow. For us this morning it was almost blizzard conditions at times (or so it seemed) the snow was going sideways instead of down to the ground! Liquid doesnt give you a whole lot of protection after the app. The lots would have covered over and then the liquid would not have burned it back off for a couple of hours. There was just way to many squalls coming through that the lots would have been too snow covered. It also seam that after liquid apps with all the blowing snow, it bonds to the liquid on the lot. I've seen snow blowing over lots and the non treated lots the snow blows right off the lot, were as the treated one get covered over before it starts burning it off



M & D LAWN;978799 said:


> No disrespect but I don't think that's going to happen. They need service
> while you're in school.


:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## Lightningllc

There has been alot of talk about oversalting, Well guys if you only plow don't pick on the salting guys, You should always error on side of caution and salt if there is a chance of ice. As stated earlier I have never had salting complaints only ice complaints.

As hard as that wind was blowing black ice could have formed or a glazing could of happend.

When i was out this morning the lots were snow white, So we salted and today they are salt white??? It was a blizzard between 4-5 am, With lake effect snow you never know what card your gonna get, They could call for .5 and we get 2 inches


----------



## Milwaukee

2 adjusters from Insurance come look and say TOTALED that it.

We was shock.

We look suspension it isn't bad.

Just need new ball joint, shocker, and steering linkage.


We feel it would cost us $1000 to fix myself.


----------



## Matson Snow

Superior L & L;978875 said:


> We typically liquid one of our four salt routes. Usually about 20 acres per night. That being said we didnt use it last night because the trucks been in the shop getting work done on it. I dont think i would have used it anyways. We have four salt trucks and would have hit everything with them.
> 
> From my experience liquid is great to burn off up to 1/2" of snow. For us this morning it was almost blizzard conditions at times (or so it seemed) the snow was going sideways instead of down to the ground! Liquid doesnt give you a whole lot of protection after the app. The lots would have covered over and then the liquid would not have burned it back off for a couple of hours. There was just way to many squalls coming through that the lots would have been too snow covered. It also seam that after liquid apps with all the blowing snow, it bonds to the liquid on the lot. I've seen snow blowing over lots and the non treated lots the snow blows right off the lot, were as the treated one get covered over before it starts burning it off
> 
> :laughing::laughing::laughing:


Thank You Sir......More questions to come down the road...


----------



## Matson Snow

Lightningllc;978882 said:


> There has been alot of talk about oversalting, Well guys if you only plow don't pick on the salting guys, You should always error on side of caution and salt if there is a chance of ice. As stated earlier I have never had salting complaints only ice complaints.
> 
> As hard as that wind was blowing black ice could have formed or a glazing could of happend.
> 
> When i was out this morning the lots were snow white, So we salted and today they are salt white??? It was a blizzard between 4-5 am, With lake effect snow you never know what card your gonna get, They could call for .5 and we get 2 inches


That is so True....It was a total Blizzard on I-75 Between M-59 and 8 mile at 9 am...You hit 7 mile and the sun was out...Salt keeps Sam Bernstein away...Cheap insurance


----------



## jbiggert

*Troubleshooting help*

Hey Guys
I bought a used (one year old) snowex 1075 tailgate salter with the variable speed controller and installed it today. When I turn the power "on" it has about a 1 second delay, then goes to full speed for 2-3 seconds and then finally slows to the actual dialed setting. The controller worked properly when I bought it and I could swear the first time I turned it "on" it went straight to the set speed. Any ideas on what the problem might be?

Thanks


----------



## Jason Pallas

Milwaukee;978891 said:


> 2 adjusters from Insurance come look and say TOTALED that it.
> 
> We was shock.
> 
> We look suspension it isn't bad.
> 
> Just need new ball joint, shocker, and steering linkage.
> 
> We feel it would cost us $1000 to fix myself.


After they total it out, ask the insurance company if you can buy it back from them. Then, fix it yourself (I know you're handy with the wrenches). I did this after a drunk driver totaled my plow truck about 10 years ago. I got a check for $6k and then turned around and bought it back for $900. I spent about $500 at the junkyard and fixed it so that it would still plow - and used it for another 5-6 years! Good luck - it don't look that bad. If you need to put it up on a hoist, PM me. I've got one in my pole barn.


----------



## M&S Property

jbiggert;978952 said:


> Hey Guys
> I bought a used (one year old) snowex 1075 tailgate salter with the variable speed controller and installed it today. When I turn the power "on" it has about a 1 second delay, then goes to full speed for 2-3 seconds and then finally slows to the actual dialed setting. The controller worked properly when I bought it and I could swear the first time I turned it "on" it went straight to the set speed. Any ideas on what the problem might be?
> 
> Thanks


that's what it is supposed to do in my experience....


----------



## magnatrac

The spreaders are supposed to do that. They do a burst for a minute to get the auger/spinner moving before is slows to the set speed. It just helps to get things flowing.

, shaun


----------



## Leisure Time LC

M & D LAWN;978799 said:


> No disrespect but I don't think that's going to happen. They need service
> while you're in school.


:laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## 2FAST4U

M&S Property;978993 said:


> that's what it is supposed to do in my experience....


Yup thats what ours does...


----------



## Stove

Scenic Lawnscape;978458 said:


> go by the Chase bank at 16 and groesbeck. There was so much salt used there it looked like it snowed it was so white


I think its like that at all chase banks.... i noticed a few


----------



## GreenAcresFert

Its like that at any lot that was salted, it was a 1/2 inch of light snow that took quite a bit to burn off bc of temps and resulted in chalky parking lots. You guys act like you've never seen a salted parking lot before. It will be the day when I get on here with pictures and bashing of others that went and salted....isn't that what we do?


----------



## Scenic Lawnscape

GreenAcresFert;979386 said:


> Its like that at any lot that was salted, it was a 1/2 inch of light snow that took quite a bit to burn off bc of temps and resulted in chalky parking lots. You guys act like you've never seen a salted parking lot before. It will be the day when I get on here with pictures and bashing of others that went and salted....isn't that what we do?


I have salted my fair share of lots over the years and I know the difference between salting and over salting. The parking lot I was referring to, was bright white.If the wind was blowing it would have been a dust storm, from all the salt dust

I seen others with salt residue which is normal, but this was extreme.ussmileyflag


----------



## Tscape

GreenAcresFert;979386 said:


> Its like that at any lot that was salted, it was a 1/2 inch of light snow that took quite a bit to burn off bc of temps and resulted in chalky parking lots. You guys act like you've never seen a salted parking lot before. It will be the day when I get on here with pictures and bashing of others that went and salted....isn't that what we do?


That's what you get when you are on a forum with many people who are...let me be kind here...developing professionals. Half of them can't even write a sentence without misconjugating the verb. The whole conversation got me irritated at first, but really you just have to chuckle and go on about your business. I'd like to see some of these kids approach my client and try to land the whole account on the basis that we over salt them. Are you laughing yet?


----------



## Luther

GreenAcresFert;979386 said:


> Its like that at any lot that was salted, it was a 1/2 inch of light snow that took quite a bit to burn off bc of temps and resulted in chalky parking lots. You guys act like you've never seen a salted parking lot before. It will be the day when I get on here with pictures and bashing of others that went and salted....isn't that what we do?


I'm with ya GAF (and Turfscape), I'm also frustrated with all the clamor.

Not one complaint from any of our customers.....which is all that really matters anyway.


----------



## Scenic Lawnscape

holy piss on some ones cheerios.

Sorry if i hit a nerve, i was just pointing out what i seen.

I didn't know this place turned into the "don't point stuff out" forum.

Sounds like some people are little touchy this year.

Carry on, i will be hush hush now


----------



## Luther

Sounds more like complainers to me.


----------



## JR Snow Removal

This thread is starting to turn into a bashing of peoples work "plowing this salting that" no-one knows what their contracts say or what the customer wants. Yes some peoples standards are less then others. If you think you can do a better job bid it next season and stop B**ching about it this season and i bet most of you feel real dumb when you bad mouth someone's work and then they are a member on here. I became a member of this forum to network and better my business with all the info from the guys that have been there done that and if I can help anyone I always try my best if I not sure or don't know I don't attempt answering the question with BS I pulled outta my A$$. Thank you to those of you that help me and others and for the b**thers just stop what is there to gain by doing this?:salute:


----------



## Tscape

Scenic Lawnscape;979435 said:


> holy piss on some ones cheerios.
> 
> Sorry if i hit a nerve, i was just pointing out what i seen.
> 
> I didn't know this place turned into the "don't point stuff out" forum.
> 
> Sounds like some people are little touchy this year.
> 
> Carry on, i will be hush hush now


To see:
I saw
I have seen
You saw 
You have seen
They saw
They have seen
We saw 
We have seen

Hope that helps.


----------



## Luther

Turfscape LLC;979450 said:


> To see:
> I saw
> I have seen
> You saw
> You have seen
> They saw
> They have seen
> We saw
> We have seen
> 
> Hope that helps.


Love it............. :laughing: :laughing:


----------



## tmltrans

I see the lack of snow bickering has taken hold again. Maybe Tuesday will bring some relief.


----------



## smoore45

Ya know, I am guilty of posting some pictures on here a few days ago. But there was no mention of location or company names. That is inappropriate and should not be done.

I believe I also said that different locations have different requirements and it may be the property managers call and not the contractor. I just find it funny that we have gone from a salt shortage to this. No harm intended and my apologies if I fanned a "fire". 

Hell, if it was dry pavement and a property called me up and asked for a salt application you bet your a$$ I would do it. payup


----------



## Matson Snow

Getting a Little Catty around here...I Think im gonna take a little Break....


----------



## Jason Pallas

Hey guys. Instead of fighting let's try this just for fun - How many more "plowable events" do you think we'll get this season?

My guess 2-3 at best. Hope I'm wrong but...

btw - Tuesday doesn't look all the impressive right now, but we might still be able to plow it (that would be one down for me)


----------



## Scenic Lawnscape

Turfscape LLC;979450 said:


> To see:
> I saw
> I have seen
> You saw
> You have seen
> They saw
> They have seen
> We saw
> We have seen
> 
> Hope that helps.


Hey go f*** your self, sorry I didn't call the grammer police you *****

I am just in this for extra money, so i guess your lifers are a little touchy, because i pointed out something that i thought was over usage of salt.

I will keep my mouth shut since i wouldn't want to offended any one


----------



## GreenAcresFert

Scenic Lawnscape;979475 said:


> Hey go f*** your self, sorry I didn't call the grammer police you *****
> 
> I am just in this for extra money, so i guess your lifers are a little touchy, because i pointed out something that i thought was over usage of salt.
> 
> I will keep my mouth shut since i wouldn't want to offended any one


Speaking of pissing in someones cherrios. It wasnt just you, there are quite a few more "complainers" then I thought there was on here.


----------



## Do It All Do It Right

2FAST4U;978772 said:


> thanks guys again, its a 2003 rev 600ho were going to try acid but one question what about the rest of the jug its all aluminum no sleeve. there is a coating of nickel and silicone from the factory on them. will the acid eat that too?


Have the cylinder replated. Millenium Technologies. http://www.mt-llc.com/ Go big bore!


----------



## Tscape

Scenic Lawnscape;979475 said:


> Hey go f*** your self, sorry I didn't call the grammer police you *****
> 
> I am just in this for extra money, so i guess your lifers are a little touchy, because i pointed out something that i thought was over usage of salt.
> 
> I will keep my mouth shut since i wouldn't want to offended any one


Holy piss on someone's Cheerios.

Sorry if i hit a nerve, i was just pointing out what i saw.

I didn't know this place turned into the "don't point stuff out" forum.

Sounds like some people are little touchy this year.

Carry on.


----------



## asps4u

Jason Pallas;979474 said:


> Hey guys. Instead of fighting let's try this just for fun - How many more "plowable events" do you think we'll get this season?
> 
> My guess 2-3 at best. Hope I'm wrong but...
> 
> btw - Tuesday doesn't look all the impressive right now, but we might still be able to plow it (that would be one down for me)


Well, I hope for the per push guys that you are wrong and there are more to come, but my bank account hopes you are right, since all but one of my accounts are prepaid seasonal, so this year, I've been happier than a tornado in a trailer park. However, I really enjoy plowing, and would like the opportunity to get a few more pushes in, at least. xysport

Oh, and my guess is 5 more


----------



## JR Snow Removal

At this point I don't care how many more we get. I been champing at the bit to get my motorcycle out I have a custom bike builder coming over today to look at doing some stuff to my bike


----------



## Tscape

JR Snow Removal;979502 said:


> At this point I don't care how many more we get. I been champing at the bit to get my motorcycle out I have a custom bike builder coming over today to look at doing some stuff to my bike


Same here, kind of... My passion is my 1989 Lincoln Mark VII hot rod. Summer cruisin is fun!


----------



## JR Snow Removal

My dad had a 199? mark 8 I was just a little guy then but that car hulled A$$ I wouldn't mind getting my hands on one again


----------



## Greenstar lawn

I wouldn't mind 2-3 more FULL pushes since 80% of my work is on the per push.


----------



## Tscape

JR Snow Removal;979508 said:


> My dad had a 199? mark 8 I was just a little guy then but that car hulled A$$ I wouldn't mind getting my hands on one again


They're cheap until you start modding them. My VII has a 347 stroker, Maximum Motorsports tubular suspension, mustang cobra brakes, and much more. Keeping it out of the weeds can be a challenge.


----------



## Luther

Speaking of weeds...is that a clump of tall fescue I see in your turf?

Ohh the shame.......


----------



## smoore45

2FAST4U;978772 said:


> thanks guys again, its a 2003 rev 600ho were going to try acid but one question what about the rest of the jug its all aluminum no sleeve. there is a coating of nickel and silicone from the factory on them. will the acid eat that too?


Hey 2Fast4U, if you want to revive the snowmobiling thread I tried starting with your engine questions you might get a few more ideas or tips.

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=97207


----------



## Tscape

TCLA;979525 said:


> Speaking of weeds...is that a clump of tall fescue I see in your turf?
> 
> Ohh the shame.......


No, it's not. How dare you!


----------



## Luther

hehehehahaha....


----------



## MikeLawnSnowLLC

Hey guys im lookin to get a dumpster up at my shop in Eastpointe I currently share with the guy next to me but he *****es I fill it more then he does. Anyhow looking for something cheap any ideas?


----------



## procut

MikeLawnSnowLLC;979535 said:


> Hey guys im lookin to get a dumpster up at my shop in Eastpointe I currently share with the guy next to me but he *****es I fill it more then he does. Anyhow looking for something cheap any ideas?


I think you can get a smaller one, emptied every two weeks for $80.00 a month. I guess it depends on how much trash you generate. I know, for me, it's hard to justify, especially in the winter. Maybe look into one of those rolling carts, you have to put every thing in bags, though.


----------



## brookline

Jason Pallas;979474 said:


> Hey guys. Instead of fighting let's try this just for fun - How many more "plowable events" do you think we'll get this season?
> 
> My guess 2-3 at best. Hope I'm wrong but...
> 
> btw - Tuesday doesn't look all the impressive right now, but we might still be able to plow it (that would be one down for me)


I am hoping and praying for five more full pushes. I just want to be able to pay cash for some new summer equipment. I think we can get them in. But hey, I'm just a newbie here so we tend to dream a little more than most.:laughing:


----------



## 24v6spd

My guess is 5 more plows We till have a lot of winter left. In the mean time I will remain busy working on equipment, ice fishing and rabbit hunting.


----------



## procut

As far as my guess for plowable events - So far, I had three in December. For January, my "sothern" route saw 1 push and the "northern" 2. So I'll just say five total. I would guess we might see another 2 or maybe 3 in February. In my expirience, anything in March is a bonus, so we'll say maybe one if we're lucky. So if my prediction is correct that gives us a total of 6 or 7 events total for the year.


----------



## brookline

We should all get together for some  at the end of the season... Bury some hatchets and maybe replace that dummy on TCLA's roof with ajislands. :laughing::laughing:


----------



## GreenAcresFert

We've plowed 1 time this season on the 8th of Jan. in the A2 area. Anybody else doing there billing today? I think its safe to say January is done.


----------



## MikeLawnSnowLLC

Now that's some funn **** there!! 


brookline;979571 said:


> We should all get together for some  at the end of the season... Bury some hatchets and maybe replace that dummy on TCLA's roof with ajislands. :laughing::laughing:


----------



## Superior L & L

brookline;979571 said:


> We should all get together for some  at the end of the season...


Sounds good, i like beer. The idea of a get together is great. The problem is as it gets closer people get more important things to do. Also it needs to be somewhat reasonable of a drive. I'm not going to drive 1.5 hours just to have beers with people i don't really care for :laughing::laughing:


----------



## 2FAST4U

Yea we all say that we need to have beers but we never do!!! maybe this year we can


----------



## magnatrac

2FAST4U;979830 said:


> Yea we all say that we need to have beers but we never do!!! maybe this year we can


 I think this year we can actually do that. Ok here is the plan as I see it. We all go to the MGIA show ( hopefully it doesn't snow) and show up at the weingartz hospitality suite. Not only will we have a meeting place but we will have free beer and snacks !!! Anybody in ? :laughing:

, shaun


----------



## P&M Landscaping

2FAST4U;979830 said:


> Yea we all say that we need to have beers but we never do!!! maybe this year we can


Really, it's not like were busy with something else.. Although for me it ought a be the root beer..


----------



## Matson Snow

P&M Landscaping;979861 said:


> Really, it's not like were busy with something else.. Although for me it ought a be the root beer..


Are you and ajislands homeroom buddies....:laughing::laughing:


----------



## TheXpress2002

I am up north for the weekend and will not be back unitl Monday night. Get your plows back on. Models are coming around to a hum dinger on Tuesday. The timing right now BLOWS. I mean absolutely BLOWS. Models show snow beginning to fall 4am Tuesday continuing all day into the evening.


----------



## jbiggert

GreenAcresFert;979576 said:


> We've plowed 1 time this season on the 8th of Jan. in the A2 area. Anybody else doing there billing today? I think its safe to say January is done.


Yeah we only have one plow for the season as well. I was waiting to see what comes on Tuesday. We have some flexibility with our accounts so if we have an event within the few days of the month we send it out with the current invoice. If it was a busy month if January I wouldn't wait, but one friggin plowable event :realmad:

I would love to have 5 more 2"+ events but I am going to say it will only be 2:crying:

Thanks to those that gave comments on the salter install, now I just need to be able to use it!


----------



## flykelley

magnatrac;979860 said:


> I think this year we can actually do that. Ok here is the plan as I see it. We all go to the MGIA show ( hopefully it doesn't snow) and show up at the weingartz hospitality suite. Not only will we have a meeting place but we will have free beer and snacks !!! Anybody in ? :laughing:
> 
> , shaun


Hi Mag
When is the MGIA show this year and is it still at the Novi Expo????

Mike


----------



## magnatrac

flykelley;979957 said:


> Hi Mag
> When is the MGIA show this year and is it still at the Novi Expo????
> 
> Mike


 March 2nd and 3rd at rock financial. Seems a long way away but it will be here soon ! Also I have a name/number for our accountant out of white lk. if your still looking ?

, shaun


----------



## P&M Landscaping

Matson Snow;979892 said:


> Are you and ajislands homeroom buddies....:laughing::laughing:


LOL, no i'm in the higher level classes because I don't sit around posting stupid sh*t on plowsite all day!:waving:

On another note, these Wayne County Roads blow, I just got home from changing a tire on my sisters fusion on the side of 96 after a pothole blowout... Not fun in this cold weather!


----------



## firelwn82

flykelley;978730 said:


> Hey Guys
> Looking for a new accountant
> Thanks Mike


Sent you a PM mike. Good luck


----------



## firelwn82

Scenic Lawnscape;979475 said:


> I am just in this for extra money,
> I will keep my mouth shut since i wouldn't want to offended any one


Seems like alot of you are. We thank you from taking away from our families so you can go play around and make extra money!!! Thank you for keeping quite from now on though...


----------



## firelwn82

Superior L & L;979643 said:


> I'm not going to drive 1.5 hours just to have beers with people i don't really care for :laughing::laughing:


HA HA I mean yeah I'm with him....


----------



## firelwn82

magnatrac;979971 said:


> March 2nd and 3rd at rock financial. , shaun


What does the show cost. I have never been but have always wanted to go. Always seems I either forget or something stupid pops up.


----------



## Matson Snow

P&M Landscaping;980015 said:


> LOL, no i'm in the higher level classes because I don't sit around posting stupid sh*t on plowsite all day!:waving:
> 
> On another note, these Wayne County Roads blow, I just got home from changing a tire on my sisters fusion on the side of 96 after a pothole blowout... Not fun in this cold weather!


I can tell you are...The roads take a beating this time of year.....Jenny from the Block says we have no money to fix them...But, the state senate has the time and money to sit around and debate if PRIVATE snow removal contractors need back-up alarms and beacons....


----------



## Milwaukee

P&M Landscaping;980015 said:


> On another note, these Wayne County Roads blow, I just got home from changing a tire on my sisters fusion on the side of 96 after a pothole blowout... Not fun in this cold weather!


This year road are hell bad. It gave me first time carsick while drove 01 F250 to Novi from Rockwood it bounce so bad Couldn't cruise at 55-75 mph it bounce worser. Last year it wasn't that bad.


----------



## magnatrac

firelwn82;980049 said:


> What does the show cost. I have never been but have always wanted to go. Always seems I either forget or something stupid pops up.


Depends weather or not your a member, either way it's cheap entertainment !!!

, shaun


----------



## Superior L & L

firelwn82;980049 said:


> What does the show cost. I have never been but have always wanted to go. Always seems I either forget or something stupid pops up.


Your not missing much. I think its like $15 for just the vendors and $35 for the speakers per day. In the day they had some real good speakers. I think they have covered every topic possible.....3 times over. In my opinion the better ones have now out priced themselves for a show like this, Jerry Gaeta, Jim Paluch, Chuck Vander Kooi, Marty Grunder.

Oh how do i get in with Weigartz so i can drink free beer?

Anyways it usually snow on the days that this show is on


----------



## brookline

TheXpress2002;979953 said:


> I am up north for the weekend and will not be back unitl Monday night. Get your plows back on. Models are coming around to a hum dinger on Tuesday. The timing right now BLOWS. I mean absolutely BLOWS. Models show snow beginning to fall 4am Tuesday continuing all day into the evening.


Thanks for the good news Express! Enjoy your weekend.


----------



## P&M Landscaping

Matson Snow;980055 said:


> I can tell you are...The roads take a beating this time of year.....Jenny from the Block says we have no money to fix them...But, the state senate has the time and money to sit around and debate if PRIVATE snow removal contractors need back-up alarms and beacons....


Isn't that the truth, this state is in TROUBLE... I don't mind having the lightbar on top, but listening to the back alarm would get pretty annoying after an hour.. I don't think my customer would enjoy it too much either.. I mean really whats an alarm going to stop, Idiots are still going to be idiots


----------



## ajslands

P&M Landscaping;980015 said:


> LOL, no i'm in the higher level classes because I don't sit around posting stupid sh*t on plowsite all day!:waving:
> 
> On another note, these Wayne County Roads blow, I just got home from changing a tire on my sisters fusion on the side of 96 after a pothole blowout... Not fun in this cold weather!


You could have just said you were a grade ahead of me, but ya posting all day, there's this device out there called a cellular phone. And a lot of these phones have Internet so I usually go on it when Ian driving back to gi from welding class. Oh And matson, our high school dosent have home rooms that we go to evey morning, just sometimes to get our class schedules for rhe next semester. P & m's might be more book smart than me,but shouldent he be he is a senior and iam a junior. That would make sense right???


----------



## firelwn82

magnatrac;980090 said:


> Depends weather or not your a member, either way it's cheap entertainment !!! , shaun


Nope not so much a member, wouldn't know the first clue on how to become one either.


----------



## firelwn82

ajslands;980225 said:


> You could have just said you were a grade ahead of me, but ya posting all day, there's this device out there called a cellular phone. And a lot of these phones have Internet so I usually go on it when Ian driving back to gi from welding class. Oh And matson, our high school dosent have home rooms that we go to evey morning, just sometimes to get our class schedules for rhe next semester. P & m's might be more book smart than me,but shouldent he be he is a senior and iam a junior. That would make sense right???


AGAIN......


----------



## M&S Property

ajslands;980225 said:


> You could have just said you were a grade ahead of me, but ya posting all day, there's this device out there called a cellular phone. And a lot of these phones have Internet so I usually go on it when Ian driving back to gi from welding class. Oh And matson, our high school dosent have home rooms that we go to evey morning, just sometimes to get our class schedules for rhe next semester. P & m's might be more book smart than me,but shouldent he be he is a senior and iam a junior. That would make sense right???


You prove his point beautifully!


----------



## silvetouch

firelwn82;980264 said:


> AGAIN......


:laughing:


----------



## alternative

Jason Pallas;979474 said:


> Hey guys. Instead of fighting let's try this just for fun - How many more "plowable events" do you think we'll get this season?
> 
> My guess 2-3 at best. Hope I'm wrong but...
> 
> btw - Tuesday doesn't look all the impressive right now, but we might still be able to plow it (that would be one down for me)


I'll say 5 events - there's about 60 days or so left to this season. 
It's not over yet!


----------



## Bigmikesseasonal

*Major salt abuse*

I couldn't understand why when I can drive across a parking lot at 5 to 10 miles an hour it looks like driving down a country road in the middle of July! DUSTY DUSTY When the lot SPARKLES from the amount of salt you have intentionally wasted thats not doing a professional job! I look at it like you don't know what the F**** your doing! Why would the customer pay for this kind of damage to their lot. We have not had much snow to see poor workmanship like this! I went out to Tractor Supply in Fenton yesterday and damm near slipped and fell on the salt! Then I went to Brighton(Mall, Meijers) & Howell (TSC) and saw pretty close to the same thing! I see why most landscapers out their have a fleet of new trucks, cause they are totally STICKING IT IN THE CUSTOMERS A**! From what I see those lots could go without salt for at least 3 more 1" snow events. I guess I need to switch over to the DARK & SHADY SIDE cause being honest & fair about your work just gets you poorer! Maybe I should buy a street sweeper and clean up all the salt for the next 1" event! JUST MY 2 CENTS  :


----------



## Matson Snow

Bigmikesseasonal;980401 said:


> I couldn't understand why when I can drive across a parking lot at 5 to 10 miles an hour it looks like driving down a country road in the middle of July! DUSTY DUSTY When the lot SPARKLES from the amount of salt you have intentionally wasted thats not doing a professional job! I look at it like you don't know what the F**** your doing! Why would the customer pay for this kind of damage to their lot. We have not had much snow to see poor workmanship like this! I went out to Tractor Supply in Fenton yesterday and damm near slipped and fell on the salt! Then I went to Brighton(Mall, Meijers) & Howell (TSC) and saw pretty close to the same thing! I see why most landscapers out their have a fleet of new trucks, cause they are totally STICKING IT IN THE CUSTOMERS A**! From what I see those lots could go without salt for at least 3 more 1" snow events. I guess I need to switch over to the DARK & SHADY SIDE cause being honest & fair about your work just gets you poorer! Maybe I should buy a street sweeper and clean up all the salt for the next 1" event! JUST MY 2 CENTS  :


Go..Back a few pages Big Mike...This is a Tender Subject...A slippery slope..Go back 2 ,3 , or 4 pages and read....:realmad:


----------



## Bigmikesseasonal

Matson Snow;980413 said:


> Go..Back a few pages Big Mike...This is a Tender Subject...A slippery slope..Go back 2 ,3 , or 4 pages and read....:realmad:


:laughing:I DID READ THOSE POSTS AND LOOKED AT THE PICS! THERE WAS NO COMPARISON TO WHAT I SAW!
THERE WAS NOT A SLOPE IN THESE LOTS THERE ALL FLAT WITH PROPER DRAINAGE!
I GUESS IF THIS OFFENDS ANYONE HERE ITS CAUSE YOU DO THE SAME KIND OF SH** ! I HAVE ZERO TOLERENCE LOTS AND THEY DON'T LOOK LIKE THIS! ONE THINGS FOR SURE ABOUT PLOWSITE THERE IS ALWAYS SOME WISE A** ON HERE AT ONE TIME OR ANOTHER! HERE IS A QUOTE THAT WILL HELP YOU IN LIFE! DON'T LET YOUR MOUTH WRITE A CHECK YOUR A** CAN'T CASH!


----------



## flykelley

Bigmikesseasonal;980431 said:


> :laughing:I DID READ THOSE POSTS AND LOOKED AT THE PICS! THERE WAS NO COMPARISON TO WHAT I SAW!
> THERE WAS NOT A SLOPE IN THESE LOTS THERE ALL FLAT WITH PROPER DRAINAGE!
> I GUESS IF THIS OFFENDS ANYONE HERE ITS CAUSE YOU DO THE SAME KIND OF SH** ! I HAVE ZERO TOLERENCE LOTS AND THEY DON'T LOOK LIKE THIS! :laughing: ONE THINGS FOR SURE ABOUT PLOWSITE THERE IS ALWAYS SOME WISE A** ON HERE AT ONE TIME OR ANOTHER!:laughing: HERE IS A QUOTE THAT WILL HELP YOU IN LIFE! DON'T LET YOUR MOUTH WRITE A CHECK YOUR A** CAN'T CASH!


Oh you went and done it now. Let the games begin.:laughing:


----------



## Bigmikesseasonal

flykelley;980466 said:


> Oh you went and done it now. Let the games begin.:laughing:


:waving:Hey Mike, Just tired of the childish crap you get on this site now!:yow!:No games just facts! I guess if I keep posting I can be a senior member soon too!


----------



## Luther

Bigmikesseasonal;980401 said:


> I couldn't understand why when I can drive across a parking lot at 5 to 10 miles an hour it looks like driving down a country road in the middle of July! DUSTY DUSTY When the lot SPARKLES from the amount of salt you have intentionally wasted thats not doing a professional job!


Have you not noticed just about every salted lot looks like this?

If not this might help......we got a dusting of snow.

Bulk salt went down, turned into brine and melted the dusting.

Sun came out and dried everything up. No new snow to work away the residue and it sits for days. Temps in the teens always turns the residue super white. Sun glistens in the powder.

You drive on it, see dust and complain.

Why is that so hard to understand?


----------



## Bigmikesseasonal

TCLA;980517 said:


> Have you not noticed just about every salted lot looks like this?
> 
> If not this might help......we got a dusting of snow.
> 
> Bulk salt went down, turned into brine and melted the dusting.
> 
> Sun came out and dried everything up. No new snow to work away the residue and it sits for days. Temps in the teens always turns the residue super white. Sun glistens in the powder.
> 
> You drive on it, see dust and complain.
> 
> Why is that so hard to understand?


I understand all that! I'm not unreasonable! But when the store employee is blowing salt away from the doorways with a lil wonder blower there is way to much salt!


----------



## Luther

Bigmikesseasonal;980529 said:


> I understand all that! I'm not unreasonable! But when the store employee is blowing salt away from the doorways with a lil wonder blower there is way to much salt!


I'll agree with that.

However...it happens. I've yet to see the perfect ap where salt or deicer doesn't collect up in areas, burns the snow or ice off and leaves NO residue. It just doesn't happen. And yes someone should redistribute or sweep up the excess (unless snowfall is imminent).

Yes, there is such a thing as over salting too.

But under the conditions we have going on right now even the most properly salted lots and walks do look nasty. Only the untouched lots and walks look good right now.


----------



## Bigmikesseasonal

TCLA;980553 said:


> I'll agree with that.
> 
> However...it happens. I've yet to see the perfect ap where salt or deicer doesn't collect up in areas, burns the snow or ice off and leaves NO residue. It just doesn't happen. And yes someone should redistribute or sweep up the excess (unless snowfall is imminent).
> 
> Yes, there is such a thing as over salting too.
> 
> But under the conditions we have going on right now even the most properly salted lots and walks do look nasty. Only the untouched lots and walks look good right now.


Your correct! I agree with that statement 100 percent!


----------



## Luther

See........you're not a hammerhead.


----------



## procut

I don't know why I'm even bothering chiming in on this again but...

I almost have to wonder if the guys that throw a fit about the lots they see that are "over salted" are maybe a little jealous that they don't have the zero tolerance stuff that demands lots of salt. They're a little pissed off because their fleet is parked while the see others out salting and making money.

The next thing is, how do you know what that particular account wants? Heck, maybe the contractor didn't salt it, and they called and requested service? I have one account that comes to mind. They specifically have said they want it taken care of regardless, this is what they want and they're willing to write the check for it, so salt away, no questions asked. If there is even just a few slick spots or patches of snow in the lot and you DON'T salt, expect a phone call. 

I agree that there is such a thing as over salting, believe me I've seen it too. But around here, we had three days in a row with just a slight amount of snow each morning, that in my opinion, required salting. All the lots and roads around here are pretty much bright white. Was it over salting? Not necessarily, just doing what was needed given the situation.

There you have my opinion on the whole salting debate, if you don't like flame away, I don't care.


----------



## Luther

Wow...an inch of ice in Memphis right now!

Lucky bastards.....


----------



## Bigmikesseasonal

procut;980611 said:


> I don't know why I'm even bothering chiming in on this again but...
> 
> I almost have to wonder if the guys that throw a fit about the lots they see that are "over salted" are maybe a little jealous that they don't have the zero tolerance stuff that demands lots of salt. They're a little pissed off because their fleet is parked while the see others out salting and making money.
> 
> The next thing is, how do you know what that particular account wants? Heck, maybe the contractor didn't salt it, and they called and requested service? I have one account that comes to mind. They specifically have said they want it taken care of regardless, this is what they want and they're willing to write the check for it, so salt away, no questions asked. If there is even just a few slick spots or patches of snow in the lot and you DON'T salt, expect a phone call.
> 
> I agree that there is such a thing as over salting, believe me I've seen it too. But around here, we had three days in a row with just a slight amount of snow each morning, that in my opinion, required salting. All the lots and roads around here are pretty much bright white. Was it over salting? Not necessarily, just doing what was needed given the situation.
> 
> There you have my opinion on the whole salting debate, if you don't like flame away, I don't care.


I'm not jealous! I have plenty of work & making the bucks if it snows or not! Enough said!


----------



## Matson Snow

TCLA;980631 said:


> Wow...an inch of ice in Memphis right now!
> 
> Lucky bastards.....


Im Fueled up and heading for Memphis...Ive got a load of salt i gotta turn a parking lot white with...:laughing:


----------



## Jason Pallas

TheXpress2002;979953 said:


> I am up north for the weekend and will not be back unitl Monday night. Get your plows back on. Models are coming around to a hum dinger on Tuesday. The timing right now BLOWS. I mean absolutely BLOWS. Models show snow beginning to fall 4am Tuesday continuing all day into the evening.


Interested in your take on things now. Looks like the nam has trended this with less energy and diving much more south now than before. I think we might me lucky to hit our 1" triggers at this rate for Tuesday. Also, what about the end of the week? At this point, looks like we'll be south of the low again. And you know what that means. Just Great! Whatcha think?

Maybe a good time to extend that vaca up north for you


----------



## P&M Landscaping

Jason Pallas;980735 said:


> Interested in your take on things now. Looks like the nam has trended this with less energy and diving much more south now than before. I think we might me lucky to hit our 1" triggers at this rate for Tuesday. Also, what about the end of the week? At this point, looks like we'll be south of the low again. And you know what that means. Just Great! Whatcha think?
> 
> Maybe a good time to extend that vaca up north for you


Not what I wanted to hear... Thanks for the update though!:crying:


----------



## Keith_480231

What happened to "Feb is going to be a snow filled month"?


----------



## Jason Pallas

P&M Landscaping;980766 said:


> Not what I wanted to hear... Thanks for the update though!:crying:


Sorry - but with each model run this week looks "weaker" and "weaker". Right now, keep your eyes open late Monday night into Tuesday. This is our best chance for ANYTHING - it will be minor though, at best. After that, good luck. The weather pattern that is setting up is appearing to send everything South of us. While this may change (it's still a long way out - 6-7days), early Feb doesn't look too hopeful.... and Mid to Late Feb will probably warm up enough to support rain (just my wild educated guess). If that happens, kiss March goodbye too. I hope I'm wrong, but the rest of the season may just consist of a lot of salting events. Oh well - just reckless prognostication on my part.


----------



## procut

I'm not expecting much snow for the rest of the year. I can't remember a season that starts out bad, and then ends on a high note. They are either good all year; or start out good, and then the bottom falls out. 

Just going off memory here, but as I recall, 

- December '05 was good, then once the new year came, we saw very little for the rest of the year.

- I really can't remember '06 into '07, I'm thinking it was similar to what we've seen so far this year.

- '07 into '08 was good all year. As I recall Feb. '08 was ridiculous.

- 08 into '09 sucked, we had an awesome December, but then the bottom fell out (see '05-'06) I did not even have a single event in March '09 no salting, nothing it was all rain. I did however get one last salting in on April 6. 

I'm going out on a limb here and am going to say February '10 is going to be about like January '10. Expect 1 or 2 pushes and maybe a handful of salting. I will guess March will be nothing, maybe one salting early in the month at best. 

There is my prediction, take it for what it's worth. Better start saving you $$$ now, as if I were a betting man, I would say February is not going to "save" the season.


----------



## grassmaster06

i just bought a 8x16 wells cargo enclosed trailer off craigslist and i want to 
get a trailer wrap,so i called a place called perfect impressions and they quoted me a price of $4500 ! does this sound normal for a trailer wrap .does anyone know of a cheaper place


----------



## MikeLawnSnowLLC

Call Sign a Rama in clinton twshp. they do all my stuff for me and have pretty decent prices, on the flip side I have heard vehicle or trailer wraps are insanely exspensive and very time consuming.


----------



## Tscape

MikeLawnSnowLLC;981342 said:


> Call Sign a Rama in clinton twshp. they do all my stuff for me and have pretty decent prices, on the flip side I have heard vehicle or trailer wraps are insanely exspensive and very time consuming.


They're kind of "over the top" and I wonder if they are not soon to be "dated". I just don't care for the look.


----------



## MikeLawnSnowLLC

I can't imagine there is a huge difference in marketing your trailer between graphics and a trailer wrap for the price.


----------



## grassmaster06

the trailer has some scratches on it and also had some lettering on it ,i figured a wrap would hide everything ,but for $4500 price tag i am probably going to just wheel it out and put some regular vinyl on it


----------



## Metro Lawn

grassmaster06;981567 said:


> the trailer has some scratches on it and also had some lettering on it ,i figured a wrap would hide everything ,but for $4500 price tag i am probably going to just wheel it out and put some regular vinyl on it


Try Tony at www.696signs.com He is the cheapest I have found.


----------



## flykelley

Metro Lawn;981812 said:


> Try Tony at www.696signs.com He is the cheapest I have found.


Yea I have to agree with John, Tony's been doing my stuff for a couple of years now.

Mike


----------



## sassygrasssnow

I get all My stuff Done in mason michigan Called signed smith does a great job and cheapest price i could find..


----------



## Superior L & L

Cheapest guy for sure is Mike @ LawnPro. He gave me a set of dot #'s for free !

I did buy 6-7 sets but later he sent me another set for free


----------



## M&S Property

For a full wrap try and send my friend John an email. HIs email address is [email protected] just tell him that Sean Bodrie referred you and he should give you a good price. Before we started cutting vinyl he gave us a price of $650 to do a full truck wrap.


----------



## Jason Pallas

Back to the weather - keep your eyes peeled for this coming weekend. Things have changed a bit in the models and things are starting to look like they might get real interesting.


----------



## M&S Property

Jason Pallas;982194 said:


> Back to the weather - keep your eyes peeled for this coming weekend. Things have changed a bit in the models and things are starting to look like they might get real interesting.


I sure hope you are a liar! I want snow tuesday and to be able to go on my snowmobile trip next weekend....


----------



## Jason Pallas

Tuesday's "system" is really cut off and moisture starved. Don't look for much at all out of it. However, you can bet on working your butt off next Sunday. Know why? It's the Super Bowl. Enough said. LOL


----------



## M&S Property

Jason Pallas;982208 said:


> Tuesday's "system" is really cut off and moisture starved. Don't look for much at all out of it. However, you can bet on working your butt off next Sunday. Know why? It's the Super Bowl. Enough said. LOL


Well Sunday is fine, we can come home in the morning and then work all night! The super bowl will be on 97.1 plus I can't stand the Super Bowl parties because people are so loud you can't actually watch the game...


----------



## terrapro

Superior L & L;981990 said:


> Cheapest guy for sure is Mike @ LawnPro. He gave me a set of dot #'s for free !
> 
> I did buy 6-7 sets but later he sent me another set for free


YES! Me too. He cut me some vinyl for the doors on a couple trucks and he sent these cool little 6x9"ish decals that I used for my wifes van and the little run around truck. Looks great thanks MIke!


----------



## magnatrac

M&S Property;982196 said:


> I sure hope you are a liar! I want snow tuesday and to be able to go on my snowmobile trip next weekend....


 I sold my mountain cat and trailer earlier this month. So far it has been the best decision I've made in a while. No snow here or up north so I feel pretty good about it !!! Well I guess there is a little snow up there but not for this kind of riding I like to do

, shaun


----------



## firelwn82

magnatrac;982289 said:


> I sold my mountain cat and trailer earlier this month.
> , shaun


I agree. Michigan... Unless in the U.P that is sucks for owning a snowmobile or anything related to the snow. Its here then gone, here then gone. Rarely sticks around long enough to enjoy it. Especially when the machines cost so damn much


----------



## lawnprolawns

Superior L & L;981990 said:


> Cheapest guy for sure is Mike @ LawnPro. He gave me a set of dot #'s for free !
> 
> I did buy 6-7 sets but later he sent me another set for free


Shhhh. You're not supposed to tell about your $10 bribe for the subcontract work! Lol



terrapro;982231 said:


> YES! Me too. He cut me some vinyl for the doors on a couple trucks and he sent these cool little 6x9"ish decals that I used for my wifes van and the little run around truck. Looks great thanks MIke!


Yup. I'm just an all around nice guy, that's why all the old-lady customers like me! :laughing::laughing:



M&S Property;982021 said:


> For a full wrap try and send my friend John an email. HIs email address is [email protected] just tell him that Sean Bodrie referred you and he should give you a good price. Before we started cutting vinyl he gave us a price of $650 to do a full truck wrap.


I was going to say the same. Web address is http://www.jackripper.com . They do some big-name stuff that looks sweet, and they're located right in Plymouth. Although a trailer is larger than a truck, I would think application would be much much easier, since it's basically flat.


----------



## MikeLawnSnowLLC

So...Jason your saying a good chance on snow on Superbowl eh?


----------



## ajslands

I hope there is, I gotta buy some new mowers


----------



## MikeLawnSnowLLC

Gunna need more then one snowfall to do that!


----------



## Jason Pallas

MikeLawnSnowLLC;982636 said:


> So...Jason your saying a good chance on snow on Superbowl eh?


Well, it still looks very weak for Tuesday. You'll probably be salting if anything. At most, from early Tuesday morning through Wednesday, we could get around an inch. That's about it.
As per this weekend, The models are still not in sync. It looks like a strong southerly flow will keep a strong low far south and east of us for now. However, there's a lot of time between now and then and that may change. I doubt we'll end up in the heavy band path of this system. That would be very unlikely at this point. But, we could still could see a little snow out of this system yet (couple of inches).
After that, head to Florida because a big arctic high is going to settle in and it's going to get fukcing COLD and DRY. Yep, no snow again. I'm tellin ya - the flow just isn't there this year (for snow). Sometimes, a pattern sets up that spits storms at ya like airliners lined up at JFK on a holiday weekend. This year is not one of those years.

ajslands - if you need money for a new mower, it's time to get an after school job at Taco Bell, son. Snow ain't gonna do it for you this year.


----------



## MikeLawnSnowLLC

After last year I had such high expectations for at least an average year all my commercials are per push and my resis's are seasonal so I like to see around 8-10 plowable events!


----------



## michigancutter

I know i just rebuilt my skidoo and there is no snow this sucks was looing forward to some0sledding this year


----------



## smoore45

MikeLawnSnowLLC;982707 said:


> After last year I had such high expectations for at least an average year all my commercials are per push and my resis's are seasonal so I like to see around 8-10 plowable events!


Not the way it works! Last year was above average, this year is below average. Put them together and divide by 2, what do you get.....an average season!



michigancutter;982718 said:


> I know i just rebuilt my skidoo and there is no snow this sucks was looing forward to some0sledding this year


Me too, bought a new(well, new to me) sled this year with high hopes. I cancelled plans last weekend because conditions looked marginal. I'm going up this weekend regardless!


----------



## snow_man_48045

ajslands - if you need money for a new mower, it's time to get an after school job at Taco Bell, son. Snow ain't gonna do it for you this year.[/QUOTE]

They are hiring at the new location on Van **** in Washington Twp.:laughing:
Not open yet!


----------



## ChaseCreekSnow

Yeah, This winter has been hanging on to life for some time....I think its about to flat line...
It's always good to be optimistic about a season...but this year isn't "coming back"
Might as well start thinking about the spring and summer and just tighten up your belts if need be. A little salt here and a little there are all we are going to get..We MIGHT get one or two good size events but that's it boys. I'm gonna go sharpen some mower blades.LOL


----------



## MikeLawnSnowLLC

Anybody ever wax an enclosed trailer? I'm thinking about waxing mine but now sure how to go about it?


----------



## ajslands

I hate taco bell. Iam just buying a walk behind so maybe like 1 or 2 more snowfalls, how much do sulkies cost? I probaly spelled that wrong but o well


----------



## alternative

MikeLawnSnowLLC;982829 said:


> Anybody ever wax an enclosed trailer? I'm thinking about waxing mine but now sure how to go about it?


Same way you wax your truck..we do our trailers a couple times per year.


----------



## michigancutter

It all averages its self out. Looking foward to spring now. Anyone do sub work from stamper company, got list today from them and was wondering how they were..


----------



## michigancutter

DOesnt look good for snow tommorrow maybe a0light salting. Anyone looking for a class a rv, looking to sell mine.


----------



## ChaseCreekSnow

ajslands;982835 said:


> I hate taco bell. Iam just buying a walk behind so maybe like 1 or 2 more snowfalls, how much do sulkies cost? I probaly spelled that wrong but o well


I am sure most people that work at taco bell hate it too....so working there would be an easy transition for you.1 or 2 more snowfalls? Must be nice to live with momma and dada and work for "mower money" You can go to weingartz and get a big rig with zero percent down! I mean that's what every new lawn service needs right?A huge stupid rig!! IMO You should PROBABLY Go on craigs list and do a search dude as to whats for sale out there ...or, do what you will and hit up lawn site and look up yet another "what ******* mower should i buy" thread.I am sure all the "proz" on there will guide you in the right direction. I am sure that's where you learned most of your "skillz" from anyway...Do your homework on your own time( oh wait you still do!! ) and think before you post...


----------



## flykelley

MikeLawnSnowLLC;982829 said:


> Anybody ever wax an enclosed trailer? I'm thinking about waxing mine but now sure how to go about it?


Wax on- Wax Off pretty simple. L.O.L.

Mike


----------



## ajslands

ChaseCreekSnow;982869 said:


> I am sure most people that work at taco bell hate it too....so working there would be an easy transition for you.1 or 2 more snowfalls? Must be nice to live with momma and dada and work for "mower money" You can go to weingartz and get a big rig with zero percent down! I mean that's what every new lawn service needs right?A huge stupid rig!! PunxsutawneyIMO You should PROBABLY Go on craigs list and do a search dude as to whats for sale out there ...or, do what you will and hit up lawn site and look up yet another "what ******* mower should i buy" thread.I am sure all the "proz" on there will guide you in the right direction. I am sure that's where you learned most of your "skillz" from anyway...Do your homework on your own time( oh wait you still do!! ) and think before you post...


I was new in 2004 now Ian not so new.... How many high school students do you know that don't live with there parrents? One? Maybe two? Also how many high school students do you know that. Actually do work out in the hot sun all day, or how many high school students will wake up at 3 am to go and load up their own salt and then go do some lots?


----------



## firelwn82

ajslands;982897 said:


> I was new in 2004 now Ian not so new.... How many high school students do you know that don't live with there parrents


:laughing: callin BS on this one for sure :laughing: :laughing:


----------



## ajslands

firelwn82;982898 said:


> :laughing: callin BS on this one for sure :laughing: :laughing:


Why's that?


----------



## P&M Landscaping

ajslands;982835 said:


> I hate taco bell. Iam just buying a walk behind so maybe like 1 or 2 more snowfalls, how much do sulkies cost? I probaly spelled that wrong but o well


They are prolly cost around---don't be a pu$$y, and walk that mower!!

In all seriousness around $300


----------



## ChaseCreekSnow

ajslands;982897 said:


> I was new in 2004 now Ian not so new.... How many high school students do you know that don't live with there parrents? One? Maybe two? Also how many high school students do you know that. Actually do work out in the hot sun all day, or how many high school students will wake up at 3 am to go and load up their own salt and then go do some lots?


Guy, I don't want to get in a flame war here...To answer your questions...I don't really know many high school students...I am a bit older than you  So I don't run with the teenie bopper crowd. I do however know one guy in particular around here who is around your age and runs a very successful lawn/snow business who would never waste anyone's time with "how much does a sulky cost"

We all go out there and sweat man, or we did at one time or another...Some of us have ascended to higher levels and don't do anything but sit in an office all day and run our operation. I have the pleasure to know a couple guys on here who do just that...
When I was in high school I managed to get good grades, play hockey and play in the band as well as having a girlfriend, friends and a small part time job teaching drum lessons or working at the local garage...so i know about hard work dude, Even more so now.

So you mean to tell me that shiny new rig you paid for yourself? ********. I couldn't afford a truck like that till after my college days... Even though my parents could have very easily bought me one...they made me work for my stuff. I got very few handouts, mostly just a kick in the ass to work hard and do for myself. They wanted to show me what it took for them to get where they are today.

New in 2004? And you are just now buying a walk behind? So you tow your 18 foot enclosed with your powerstroke 250 truck with only a 21" craftsman in the back right? Give me a break. If you were around long enough, you would have known the price off hand or at least known where to find it.

End of Rant.


----------



## P&M Landscaping

ChaseCreekSnow;982918 said:


> Guy, I don't want to get in a flame war here...To answer your questions...I don't really know many high school students...I am a bit older than you  So I don't run with the teenie bopper crowd. I do however know one guy in particular around here who is around your age and runs a very successful lawn/snow business who would never waste anyone's time with "how much does a sulky cost"
> 
> We all go out there and sweat man, or we did at one time or another...Some of us have ascended to higher levels and don't do anything but sit in an office all day and run our operation. I have the pleasure to know a couple guys on here who do just that...
> When I was in high school I managed to get good grades, play hockey and play in the band as well as having a girlfriend, friends and a small part time job teaching drum lessons or working at the local garage...so i know about hard work dude, Even more so now.
> 
> So you mean to tell me that shiny new rig you paid for yourself? ********. I couldn't afford a truck like that till after my college days... Even though my parents could have very easily bought me one...they made me work for my stuff. I got very few handouts, mostly just a kick in the ass to work hard and do for myself. They wanted to show me what it took for them to get where they are today.
> 
> New in 2004? And you are just now buying a walk behind? So you tow your 18 foot enclosed with your powerstoke 250 truck with a 21" craftsman right? Give me a break.


hit the nail on the head


----------



## Superior L & L

Oh Boy !!! This place will be interesting for the next week or so if we dont get snow


----------



## ajslands

Ya so Ian selling the tractor and that will help me buy a catcher and some gas, I think 600 for the mower or 500 and 1200 for the tractor, plowed 10 residential with that last year and it did great


----------



## Tscape

I don't understand this at all. You guys are picking on a 17 year old kid? I too hate getting email notifications that are for a reply that reads "yeah" or only slightly more than that. But if we are concerned that some on here are less than professional, is this really the way to deal with it? It kind of blows your cred in the "professionalism" area. I say, "kudos" to the kid for having more ambition that the average punk that age. Careful around those mowers, AJ!


----------



## M&S Property

Tscape;983021 said:


> I don't understand this at all. You guys are picking on a 17 year old kid? I too hate getting email notifications that are for a reply that reads "yeah" or only slightly more than that. But if we are concerned that some on here are less than professional, is this really the way to deal with it? It kind of blows your cred in the "professionalism" area. I say, "kudos" to the kid for having more ambition that the average punk that age. Careful around those mowers, AJ!


People pick on the 17 year old kid because he is annoying as hell...I am sure a lot of us started our businesses in high school but I don't think that many of us ever asked how much a sulkey costed, last time I checked that was a question for the local dealer or even Google. It's god that AJ's wants to grow his company but part of being professional is "fitting in" I don't go to the sports bar and ask them to put on cartoons. In previous years this forum was used for actual information that was shared by professional contractors, this year it has been overrun by people that do a few driveways that think they are making it big time and it has turned into a complete joke.

I guess here's my point, there is no need for AJ to post on this single forum SEVEN times today and it is not even five yet, he still has another seven hours untill tomorrow!


----------



## Tscape

M&S Property;983042 said:


> People pick on the 17 year old kid because he is annoying as hell...I am sure a lot of us started our businesses in high school but I don't think that many of us ever asked how much a sulkey costed, last time I checked that was a question for the local dealer or even Google. It's god that AJ's wants to grow his company but part of being professional is "fitting in" I don't go to the sports bar and ask them to put on cartoons. In previous years this forum was used for actual information that was shared by professional contractors, this year it has been overrun by people that do a few driveways that think they are making it big time and it has turned into a complete joke.
> 
> I guess here's my point, there is no need for AJ to post on this single forum SEVEN times today and it is not even five yet, he still has another seven hours untill tomorrow!


Well, you're never going to look good when you slam a teenager. So he's annoying. I get that. Maybe he does now too.

You ever stop to think that maybe you are bringing the site down, as much as you claim this young man is? This issue is stupid and you are dealing with it like it matters and trampling a kid's self esteem while you do it. Let's just keep it professional, eh? Fun, but professional. That's my only point and that's all I have to say about it.


----------



## ChaseCreekSnow

M&S Property;983042 said:


> People pick on the 17 year old kid because he is annoying as hell...I am sure a lot of us started our businesses in high school but I don't think that many of us ever asked how much a sulkey costed, last time I checked that was a question for the local dealer or even Google. It's god that AJ's wants to grow his company but part of being professional is "fitting in" I don't go to the sports bar and ask them to put on cartoons. In previous years this forum was used for actual information that was shared by professional contractors, this year it has been overrun by people that do a few driveways that think they are making it big time and it has turned into a complete joke.
> 
> I guess here's my point, there is no need for AJ to post on this single forum SEVEN times today and it is not even five yet, he still has another seven hours untill tomorrow!


Well put sean. That's all that I was trying to get across to him. Apparently there was a time when this thread was informative, I guess I missed out on those days. I have managed to make a few friends on here and make some business contacts but that's about it. 
No matter what level you are at ( I am not a big company at all, just a couple trucks and enough work to keep them both very busy ) You gotta walk the walk man. 
As I put it earlier...the only reason I am giving the kid a hard time is because I am tired of coming on here to read only mindless posts. Everyone has to be pretty damn bored and must be getting stir crazy. Trust me I understand completely. This has been a tough winter. 
I am out of here for a while.... Good luck all.


----------



## Allor Outdoor

Hey Fella's,
I don't mean to change the subject... but I figured I would give everyone a little heads up on some "local" Calcium Chloride dealings I have had recently:

When I first started thinking about getting into liquids this season, I called and talked to anyone and everyone that I possibly could to get some in-site on the product and also pricing.
Liquid pricing ranged anywhere from .80/gallon to .25/gallon.

Long story short:

I spoke with Mike from Chloride Guy a few times and read a lot on other postings about his product. I was interested in trying Mike's product out to see how it compared with other products I have used. Chloride Guy was only able to supply 5000/gallons per load minimum, and I only have a 3000/gallon storage tank. Obviously this was a problem for me. I spoke with a few other companies in the area to try and arrange a "split" load so we could hit the 5000/minimum set by Chloride Guy and I could try his product.
Mike insisted it was far and away better than the product I had been using (Michigan Chloride). He even offered for me to drive up to his shop in Capac, MI and get a couple hundred gallons to test...which I did.

On 2 separate occasions when I "tried" to place an order with Chloride Guy his prices changed....weather it was the cost of the material going up (because of production costs) or the "split load fee", the prices fluctuated enough for me NOT to place the order.

I came across a distributor of Chloride Guy's who told me that he could deliver 3000/gallons of Chloride Guys product to my shop. This distributor was LESS EXPENSIVE than purchasing it directly from Chloride Guy himself....yet it is the SAME EXACT product, and was actually going to be delivered by Chloride Guy directly!
I obviously opted to go with the less expensive option for the same product. This morning I received a phone call from the distributor saying that Mike from Chloride Guy was *refusing *to deliver the product to my shop because he was upset that I am going through a distributor rather than through him directly, even though it was LESS EXPENSIVE.

The distributor even told me that Chloride Guy was upset with me because I canceled an order that I had place while it was en route to my shop last Friday....which is a COMPLETE LIE, I never even placed an order with Chloride Guy. Now whether the distributor is telling a lie or Mike is telling a lie is uncertain....but again you can all take this for what it is worth!

I called Mike from Chloride Guy directly and he said that it was wrong of me to call his distributors and get prices when he had already given me a price and denied ever telling lies . I am not in business to just write checks and pay bills, I am business to make money and at the same time save money. Maybe I am in the wrong, but does anyone else out there shop around when purchasing, or does everyone just pay the price quoted to them by the first company they talk with?
The beauty of a open market is competition...

Nevertheless, I called up *Suburban Oil in Taylor*, MI (distributor for Michigan Chloride) and they had me filled up (3000gallons) within a few hours and is less expensive than Chloride Guy. I have used their product all winter and have had good luck with it...(once I was able to get my pumps and jets working like they should).

I know I might take some heat for this, but I figured I would post my experience with Chloride Guy and with Suburban Oil (Michigan Chloride)....

One last note: Myself and another company (also on this thread) did a side by side comparison with Suburban Oil (Michigan Chloride) and Chloride Guys products.
Same parking lot, same conditions, same time, same amount of liquids.....and we had the SAME results. Neither product worked better or worse than the other...

In shopping, be wise with who you choose to be your supplier and remember customer service goes A LONG WAY!


----------



## M & D LAWN

I don't blame you one bit. :salute: A quoted price is just that, it does not mean you signed a contract to purchase anything from him. I'm sure that this company shops around for everything that they purchase to get the best price. That's just good business. Don't feel bad, you're in business to make money, payup not make money for someone else.


----------



## procut

Here's my take...

I have no problem with a high school kid out trying earn a few dollars. Heck, that's how I started; I began mowing when I was like 14, fell in love with that type of work, went on to school for LA and here I am. I know I was laughed at by the "Big Boys", heck I still am, lol. I know of few others that have started this same way - One of them is now absolutely huge, does some breath taking work, has a beautiful facility and more employees and trucks than you could count. 

My youngest sister is senior in HS (which I think makes her the same age as ajslands) and has never even had a job. All she cares about is having fun, sports, boys, partying, cell phone, ect. She has no serious future plans, her honest to god goal is to "marry someone with money." It's really kind of frustrating, becuse my other sister and I both started working at like 14 or 15, bought are own first cars, did well in school, heck my sister was like valedictorian, and were pretty much never given a dime by our parents. The sad thing is, I think my youngest sister is pretty much indicative of today's youth. Which is why it's nice to see one that actually has some ambition and work ethic. 

I would have to say most "Professional Guys" don't have a problem with teens / high schoolers out trying to mow or doing plowing or whatever. The problem arises when they start bragging about all their equiptment, money, work, ect. They brag about their "Business" when all they are is the neighbor hood kid with a lawn mower. I have witness it here, and more so on LS when you have some kid mouthing off to guys who have been doing this stuff for 20+ years.

Wow, that was to type, lol. All in all if you're one of these guys who doesn't like teens in this line of business, you better used to it, because they always have been and always will be.


----------



## Allor Outdoor

M & D LAWN;983095 said:


> I don't blame you one bit. :salute: A quoted price is just that, it does not mean you signed a contract to purchase anything from him. I'm sure that this company shops around for everything that they purchase to get the best price. That's just good business. Don't feel bad, you're in business to make money, payup not make money for someone else.


Thanks for the vote of confidence! Believe me I don't feel bad at all about it, business is business...and bad business is bad business when lies start being told.
I just wanted to make everyone else out there who uses liquid aware that there are a number of difference suppliers out there, and just because you advertise a lot does not mean your product is any better than the other guys.


----------



## Luther

I think you're fine doing what your doing. I thought there was no volatility in the liquids......the price should stay the same other than getting clipped with a delivery fee.

We all get shopped, that's the way of the world. If you can find the same product cheaper you would be foolish not to purchase it.

I think you were very smart to do a field test ~ Can't argue with results.


----------



## Matson Snow

Allor Outdoor;983117 said:


> Thanks for the vote of confidence! Believe me I don't feel bad at all about it, business is business...and bad business is bad business when lies start being told.
> I just wanted to make everyone else out there who uses liquid that there are a number of difference suppliers out there, and just because you advertise a lot does not mean your product is any better than the other guys.


Thats right Its YOUR in business..Do whats best for YOU....The few dealings i have had with The Chloride Guy have been Negitive..I was trying to get questions answered and he just comes off like a D#$K...I know guys have had good luck with him..I cant understand as a businessman why he would not ship you the product through a distributor..Its money in his pocket anyway..


----------



## 2FAST4U

Hey guys just got my MGIA books reminding me about the Trade show on March 2and3 over at R.F.S.P. any one going? We really liked it last year think were going to go back this year. 

Hope I dont get yelled at for asking this but I went to pre-register at landscape.org and cant find were you register at. Has anyone tried this yet?


----------



## terrapro

2FAST4U;983289 said:


> Hey guys just got my MGIA books reminding me about the Trade show on March 2and3 over at R.F.S.P. any one going? We really liked it last year think were going to go back this year.
> 
> Hope I dont get yelled at for asking this but I went to pre-register at landscape.org and cant find were you register at. Has anyone tried this yet?


Here you go...looks like you have to be registered by the 19th

http://www.landscape.org/pdf/TS Attendee Brochure.pdf


----------



## lawnprolawns

Allor Outdoor;983069 said:


> **Insert rant about the Chloride Guy**


I have told Mike to stop calling me three times and he never stops. I tell him I have no sprayer, no tanks, a new dump truck and salter, and no places to use liquid, and he keeps on calling to see when I'd like to place my order.

In the beginning of the year, he called with a price of .25/gal for 5K gals delivered, plus tax. Then come October, same price. He said it'll stay the same all year. Then November rolls around, he tells me it's .35/gal and I told him, "No, you said it was .25/gal for 5K gallons." This is also what Superior and some others (Terrapro?) told me they were quoted earlier. He claimed that he never ever would have quoted that price.

I dont like him.


----------



## michigancutter

I hear u on that jason. Little accum on tuesday and dry deep freeze after that. No snow till mid to end of febuary. Time to start thinking clean ups spring contracts. I use the supplier thats the cheapest and the fastest to supply me. I have noticed the big price gap in pricing liquid this season. Thinking of becoming a supplier myself for next winter and not have to worry about chasing it down


----------



## michigancutter

i have also used both suppliers mike and suburban and for me mikes stuff works better, i dont know why but for my lots it seems i use less liquid with mikes stuff. My only problem is getting liquid quickly or in a timly matter. I have been getting my liquid from a good guy in troy and has been working out pretty good for right now but the drive sucks. Looking to buy a 8000 gallon tank for next winter and not have to worry about it again


----------



## Jason Pallas

Hey guys, if the the kid bothers you that much, it's simple, just put him on ignore. Then, his posts don't show up for you and you don't have to read them. Personally, he doesn't get under my skin. Sure, some of his posts aren't the most useful - but, I think we all could be guilty of the same. Remember, he's in high school. He's just starting out. We were all in the same position once. Cut him a little slack. We could have it a lot worse here - any of you remember the days of JetSki?
I'll gladly put up with ajsland to not have to deal with that guy again. Ajsland, keep your head up. Your're doing ok kid. Remember, the only stupid questions are the ones you DON"T ask. 
BTW, I might have a used Velky or two in the shop if you want to save a few bucks on a used one. Otherwise, I think they go for about $300 these days. Just a bit of advice on the sulky issue - I'd buy a Velky. We've bought several knock-offs over the years. They weren't worth it. Velky has the erogomincs of the unit down pat. Some of the others definitely do not. 
Finally, don't count tomorrow out (for snow) just yet. We might squeeze our triggers out of this yet. .... sane with Sat. It'll be close.

Gotta go .... American Pickers is on!!


----------



## TheXpress2002

Jason Pallas;983448 said:


> Finally, don't count tomorrow out (for snow) just yet. We might squeeze our triggers out of this yet. .... sane with Sat. It'll be close.


......................


----------



## Scenic Lawnscape

Jason Pallas;983448 said:


> Gotta go .... American Pickers is on!!


This is the best show on right now, just goes to show Another mans junk is another mans treasure


----------



## Jason Pallas

Scenic Lawnscape;983496 said:


> This is the best show on right now, just goes to show Another mans junk is another mans treasure


and Pawn Stars too!!!


----------



## snow_man_48045

michigancutter;982859 said:


> It all averages its self out. Looking foward to spring now. Anyone do sub work from stamper company, got list today from them and was wondering how they were..
> 
> Never worked for them, but wasted may hours on bidding there packet and visiting sites that had bad descriptions of common areas to mow a squirt.
> Never will waste time on them again.
> I like to deal with clients one on one not hide behind a pile of paper work.


----------



## Scenic Lawnscape

Jason Pallas;983554 said:


> and Pawn Stars too!!!


I feel like i am running a pawn shop out of my house.

I am always buying,trading and selling stuff.A way to make extra money


----------



## Snow Plow King

Where is this damn michigan snow this season? Unreal. Contracts are nice when pre-paid but per pushes are even better. Let's hope for a early season when it comes to grass and landscaping!


----------



## MikeLawnSnowLLC

John, drove by your shop on 9 mile and seen the Michscape sign on the door did you buy those guys out? I remember a year or two ago they sent me a letter trying to buy me out lol.


----------



## Snow Plow King

Anyone looking to sell residentials this season?


----------



## Snow Plow King

For lawn season. Sorry about double post.


----------



## CJSLAWNSERVICE

Snow Plow King;983634 said:


> Anyone looking to sell residentials this season?


Sure I'll sell you 75 accounts for $250,000. re do my business image and go after commercial accounts exclusively. PM me if your interested ALl accounts are in novi and northville . tight route..... Profitable ....


----------



## grassmaster06

Well after calling a few places for a trailer wrap the best price I found was 3000 for the whole trailer .I think I am going to just wax it real good and put some regular vinyl on it,oh does kno a good produt to remove the adhesive from the old lettering



MikeLawnSnowLLC;983611 said:


> John, drove by your shop on 9 mile and seen the Michscape sign on the door did you buy those guys out? I remember a year or two ago they sent me a letter trying to buy me out lol.


----------



## grassmaster06

grassmaster06;983641 said:


> Well after calling a few places for a trailer wrap the best price I found was 3000 for the whole trailer .I think I am going to just wax it real good and put some regular vinyl on it,oh does kno a good produt to remove the adhesive from the old lettering


Sorry about posting off your post mikelawnandsnow.still getting used to my blackberry


----------



## asps4u

grassmaster06;983641 said:


> Well after calling a few places for a trailer wrap the best price I found was 3000 for the whole trailer .I think I am going to just wax it real good and put some regular vinyl on it anoh does kno a good produt to remove the adhesive from the old lettering


Depending on what paint supply store is near you, if you have a Finishmaster or Micro Paint store, get a product made by RM called "BC900". It's a wax & grease remover that we use in our collision shop just for that purpose. You can get the equivalent by a different manufacturer from a Painters Supply if that's close to you. If you don't have a store near you, PM me and I can get it for you. I can get it for somewhere around $30-$35 per gallon wholesale. You put it on a rag and the glue residue wipes off really easy. Than after you get all that off, you can wash the trailer with "Simple Green" & water, just as you would car wash soap which will get any remaining dirt and grime off. You shouldn't even need to rub it out when you're done, unless the trailer is really bad. That's what I used to do with my enclosed trailer before it was stolen.:realmad:

:waving:


----------



## MikeLawnSnowLLC

Will using simple green damage the lettering at all? thats what my concern was with the wax and using a wheel that i would rub the lettering off my trailer is about 5 years old and stored inside but still is getting dull want it to look sharp for the spring.


asps4u;983653 said:


> Depending on what paint supply store is near you, if you have a Finishmaster or Micro Paint store, get a product made by RM called "BC900". It's a wax & grease remover that we use in our collision shop just for that purpose. You can get the equivalent by a different manufacturer from a Painters Supply if that's close to you. If you don't have a store near you, PM me and I can get it for you. I can get it for somewhere around $30-$35 per gallon wholesale. You put it on a rag and the glue residue wipes off really easy. Than after you get all that off, you can wash the trailer with "Simple Green" & water, just as you would car wash soap which will get any remaining dirt and grime off. You shouldn't even need to rub it out when you're done, unless the trailer is really bad. That's what I used to do with my enclosed trailer before it was stolen.:realmad:
> 
> :waving:


----------



## Snow Plow King

To much. About 35% will drop in the process of the company change but thanks anyhow.


----------



## CrewKut

Don't wax it *before* applying the vinyl.

There are several products for removing adhesive. 3M makes a product (can't remember the name of it), also mineral spirits or lacquer thinner.

It depends on the type of finish under the adhesive. A rag with lacquer thinner and elbow grease is effective but may damage the underlying finish. Mineral spirits should work without damaging the finish but it takes a little more elbow grease. I usually soak a clean rag and hold it on the area I'm working on so that it soaks into the adhesive. Then I take a bondo spreader (plastic) and scrape the adhesive off.

If you are not comfortable doing it yourself, take it to a collision shop, detail shop, or someone that applies vinyl graphics. They should be familiar with the process.

Whatever you end up using, be sure to try it on a small test area first to make sure not to mess up the finish. It has also been my experience that even if you remove all of the old adhesive, you will still see the old lettering. The finish under the old vinyl is protected from weathering and thus still visible. Good Luck.

Dan


----------



## lawnprolawns

CJSLAWNSERVICE;983640 said:


> Sure I'll sell you 75 accounts for $250,000. re do my business image and go after commercial accounts exclusively. PM me if your interested ALl accounts are in novi and northville . tight route..... Profitable ....


I'd like to see you go after commercial exclusively and see how much money you *dont* make because all the big outfits are doing stuff so cheap 

Not like I'd like to see you fail.. maybe just get out of my neighborhood.. haha.

Just playin Chris


----------



## M&S Property

lawnprolawns;983670 said:


> I'd like to see you go after commercial exclusively and see how much money you *dont* make because all the big outfits are doing stuff so cheap
> 
> Not like I'd like to see you fail.. maybe just get out of my neighborhood.. haha.
> 
> Just playin Chris


Hell, if you could get 250,000 for 75 lawn contracts I would become a professional lawn care salesman and not have to worry about going after commercial or even making money servicing people....


----------



## lawnprolawns

I use acetone for removing the sticky stuff from vinyl lettering. It can be bad on some plastic though so be careful. 

One way to get both trucks/trailers to look great is to actually wheel them out with a power wheel and rubbing compound. This is basically like going over the trailer with super fine sandpaper, it will get rid of all the small scratches and such, and will leave the paint super smooth. You can do it around the vinyl lettering, and even if you hit it, it wont do a whole lot of damage unless you hold the wheel on there. 

You have to have a bit of an idea of what you're doing or else you'll go right through the paint, and this will also be much more labor-intensive than waxing, but it'll totally re-finish the trailer. 

I'd go to Painter's Supply or something and they can get you set up with the right products. Mine are all 3M, and I have a nice little DeWalt electric polishing wheel.


----------



## Five Star Lawn Care LLC

lawnprolawns;983670 said:


> I'd like to see you go after commercial exclusively and see how much money you *dont* make because all the big outfits are doing stuff so cheap
> 
> Not like I'd like to see you fail.. maybe just get out of my neighborhood.. haha.
> 
> Just playin Chris


Couldnt agree more...this is going to be a tough season for both the commercial and residential market.


----------



## MikeLawnSnowLLC

Damn everytime I get into a project costs me money where can I go to get a decent wheel?


----------



## lawnprolawns

MikeLawnSnowLLC;983708 said:


> Damn everytime I get into a project costs me money where can I go to get a decent wheel?


This is about what I use for a wheel.

http://www.google.com/products/cata...CkQzAMwAg&cid=17301831493298804099&sa=image#p

The rubbing/polishing compound is going to cost as much as the wheel itself for a whole trailer, you're probably going to be 300 bucks into this if you decide to wheel it out.

Wax might work fine too, it just depends on the shape of the paint. Since I have all the polishing stuff, I dont hesitate to rub the whole truck out then wax.

I'll get product names/numbers for you if you want.


----------



## MikeLawnSnowLLC

yea let me know i was thinking about using a 3m rubbing compound for the product but im def gunna get a nice wheel this way ill always have it


----------



## grassmaster06

yea forget the harbor freight wheel its a pos ,i bought one last year to wax my boat and it lasted 10 min tops ,seriously !


----------



## Runner

Jason Pallas;983448 said:


> Hey guys, if the the kid bothers you that much, it's simple, just put him on ignore. Then, his posts don't show up for you and you don't have to read them. Personally, he doesn't get under my skin. Sure, some of his posts aren't the most useful - but, I think we all could be guilty of the same. Remember, he's in high school. He's just starting out. We were all in the same position once. Cut him a little slack. We could have it a lot worse here - any of you remember the days of JetSki?
> I'll gladly put up with ajsland to not have to deal with that guy again. Ajsland, keep your head up. Your're doing ok kid. Remember, the only stupid questions are the ones you DON"T ask.
> BTW, I might have a used Velky or two in the shop if you want to save a few bucks on a used one. Otherwise, I think they go for about $300 these days. Just a bit of advice on the sulky issue - I'd buy a Velky. We've bought several knock-offs over the years. They weren't worth it. Velky has the erogomincs of the unit down pat. Some of the others definitely do not.
> Finally, don't count tomorrow out (for snow) just yet. We might squeeze our triggers out of this yet. .... sane with Sat. It'll be close.
> 
> Gotta go .... American Pickers is on!!


Classy post....prsport


----------



## silvetouch

CJSLAWNSERVICE;983640 said:


> Sure I'll sell you 75 accounts for $250,000. re do my business image and go after commercial accounts exclusively. PM me if your interested ALl accounts are in novi and northville . tight route..... Profitable ....


My average cost per sale is anywhere from $90 - $150. With your deal, each account is over $3000. Feel free to rework your #'s and shoot me a PM if you'd like.

And i agree with Mr. Abraham, a decent amount will drop. I've bought out several smaller companies in the past. It's something that is always figured into the deal.


----------



## ajslands

So then since were on this subject do you think that buying an account for 500$ any siZe but you have to deal with then paying you and you can't compete with the guy who sold you the account for snow plowing (you just get it for lawn care) so do you guys think it's a good deal?


----------



## michigancutter

wow, sure is alot of paperwork just to get your money from stamper. Manager has to check jobs on a weekly basis, nothing like breathing down your neck. Nice size properties and lots of them. Hell could start 3 new crews with all these accounts.lol im just going to bid on a few and try them out.


----------



## ChaseCreekSnow

Here is a question...Lets just say I have the opportunity to buy out a company that grosses over 90k a year...60 or so accounts. All residential in oakland county. 40 of them have snow and around the same amount of clean-ups. Some do add on services as well(mulch,bush trimming) The plowing includes a small neighborhood (110 per push) One guy can handle the cutting, sometimes two guys do the work( landscape jobs).. I can get all the w-2 and company records if requested. The company has been in business for over 10 years. I have seen a lot of the sites that are serviced and have done sub work for them. 
It would come with a 99 f-250 with a dump box with 170k, a 16 foot trailer, one 60 inch exmark with a lot of hours with powered trac vac, a couple whips,edger a couple blowers and a few misc other small things. 
What would you pay for this?


----------



## silvetouch

ChaseCreekSnow;983802 said:


> Here is a question...Lets just say I have the opportunity to buy out a company that grosses over 90k a year...60 or so accounts. All residential in western oakland county. 40 of them have snow and around the same amount of clean-ups. Some do add on services as well(mulch,bush trimming) The plowing includes a small neighborhood (110 per push) One, sometimes two guys do the work.. I can get all the w-2 and company records if requested. The company has been in business for over 10 years.
> It would come with an f-250 with a dump box, a 16 foot trailer, one 60 inch with powered trac vac, a couple whips,edger a couple blowers and a few misc other small things.
> What would you pay for this?


Definitely a lot of unknowns here. 1st off are the prices in line with the size of the lawns? What year is the truck and equipment? mileage / hours? Is there any sort of contract with the accounts currently or do they just show up & send a bill and hope for payment?
just a few questions to start.


----------



## ChaseCreekSnow

As far as i know..Over 7k per month with one guy doing around 55 or so lawns. The route can be done without edging in under 40 hours workin' it. These are some big lawns(milford,commerce,west bloomfield etc)
The truck has 170k on it..runs perfectly. 
The mower...who the hell knows...lots of hours, probably not a whole lot of life left in it.
All contracted. Some pay a set price 12 months out of the year, some pay a set price 8 months
Much is weekly with a contract. A lot of add on services(tons of clean-ups, with big time leaves )
Am I getting closer?


----------



## procut

firelwn82;983839 said:


> Keep up the good work aj. But you are pretty much a weirdo... :laughing:


Thats almost signature material! LMAO

Doesn't this piss you off, look at radar right now, and then look out the window. The radar is covered in bright blue, but if you look outside, the only way you can even tell it's snowing is if you look right up next to a light. Just as well, I absolutly HATE heavy day time snowfalls. I think we can all agree if this snow was heavy it would be the worst possible timing.


----------



## Superior L & L

For sure, radar says its coming down, but not a thing in Fenton. I dont know sh!t about weather other than if the ground is white, its snowing. The weather guesser just said the air is to dry at ground level and thats why its not hitting the ground. Even if it was, us guys that use way to much salt will have some coverage since it would take double the amount of time to do a salt run right at rush hour !:laughing:


----------



## firelwn82

Superior L & L;983845 said:


> us guys that use way to much salt will have some coverage since it would take double the amount of time to do a salt run right at rush hour !:laughing:


ha ha classic.


----------



## procut

Enjoy it while it lasts, MJD should be yankin that anytime. lol.

Back to snow - Thank gawd I "over-salted" all my lots on Friday. Should be enough to melt a lot of this SLIGHT dusting that is just starting to fall.


----------



## Luther

Yup. 

Unfortunately that's huge for us this year. :crying:


----------



## firelwn82

TCLA;983883 said:


> Yup.
> 
> Unfortunately that's huge for us this year. :crying:


Thats the truth for sure


----------



## procut

Hah, I have the TV on and that stupid woodchuck saw his shadow. Six more weeks of winter.


----------



## firelwn82

procut;983895 said:


> Hah, I have the TV on and that stupid woodchuck saw his shadow. Six more weeks of winter.


When did winter start? It was over 6 weeks ago...


----------



## Matson Snow

TCLA;983894 said:


> Yes.....while I'm having breakfast "alternative" style.


Those days are LONG past You....Stick to watching Radar and listening to Led Zepplin ALBUMS......:laughing:


----------



## Jason Pallas

Zeppelin Rules


----------



## alternative

Jason Pallas;983904 said:


> Zeppelin Rules


 hell yeah!


----------



## Metro Lawn

MikeLawnSnowLLC;983611 said:


> John, drove by your shop on 9 mile and seen the Michscape sign on the door did you buy those guys out? I remember a year or two ago they sent me a letter trying to buy me out lol.


Yes, I bought them out last spring.


----------



## Jason Pallas

Aj I think the thing that pisses people off about you is that sometimes you make a good question, a "dumber" question. Yes, I was the one that said the only question that is a dumb question is one that isn't asked. Now, I don't mean that to be offensive - just critical - hoping that I can help you see why people here get so frustrated/upset with you.
Asking "Is $500 too much too pay for an account?" is like asking "Should I get divorced?" or "Should I quit my job?" or "Should I move?" You don't give enough supporting info for people to make an informed response. This is what is pissing people off. And, unfortunately, I have to stand corrected - as, this makes this a DUMB question. So, I stand corrected - "The only dumb questions are the ones that aren't asked OR the ones that ajslands asks before thoroughly think through (LOL)".
Next time you ask a question, remember a couple of things: this isn't Twitter, it's a post not a tweet, your posts and questions need to be thought out and structured a little better. You could also stand to check your grammar and spelling - as this often makes your posts more confusing. (know the difference between "were" and "where" between "to" and "too" between "know" and "no". They're called homonyms they can be your friend. Finally, go back and read the post where you call someone a "fxxktard" for responding back to your original post. In light of all this, it seems a little immature now doesn't it? It's certainly not the way to make friends here.
I'm not busting your chops. I'm trying to help you and be constructive. I was young once too ( I think - I can't remember that far back).
To answer your original question; The rule of thumb used to be, when buying accounts, you pay between 2 to 6 times the cost of the weekly cut. So, if you're buying a $25 cut, you'll pay between $50 to $150 for the account - based on a variety of criteria. I hope that helps. So, for your $500 account, the account should be about a $80 - $200 cut.


----------



## Lightningllc

Wow, There has been alot of fun talk on here in the last 5 days wow.

Just got back for the U.P., Snow was awesome 12 inches of powder and trails were great, Rode 400 miles and had a 12 hour hangover.

Rode newberry to paradise to grand marais to munsing to curtis.

I am getting to old to hang with the young guys like i used to we were averging 75 mph in the trails and 110 in the open roads.

HERES SOME PICS FROM GRAND MARAIS


----------



## Lightningllc

And the half gallon of yager 5 guys in 3 hours, BAD I MEAN BAD IDEA.

When we left at 3 am this morning it was snowing hard roads were covered all the way to west branch and then it was getting thin, we hit flint and the snow was vanishing, Hit brighton and we all wanted to turn around.

I will say over the 18 years sledding in the u.p. I have never see salt used like they are using it now. I remember sand / cal on the roads. Now it is all salt they use with pre-wet.

I talked to the guys up there and they said the salt comes from canada cheap!!!! $32 ton, They also said sand / cal runs close to the same cost, So they only use it when it's in the minus temps.


----------



## Jason Pallas

Hey Down River guys. Buying accounts? Might want to call this guy:

http://detroit.craigslist.org/wyn/bfs/1581233931.html


----------



## Scenic Lawnscape

Since i cant get a serious Buyer for my truck, I am willing to sell the Plow and Brand new hand held controller for $1200 firm

It is a 8ft western uni-mount fluid was just flushed, and has a rubber snow deflector. Plow is solid, will need the a frame bolt cut off and replaced, it is loose.The controller is brand new never even used. I am going to keep the truck and just fix it up.(the body)

Plow is ready to go , just pull up hook up and go

$1200 firm


----------



## Luther

Just a thought.....posting in the used plowing & equipment forum might bring a better response for you.

Good luck..........


----------



## Scenic Lawnscape

TCLA;984020 said:


> Just a thought.....posting in the used plowing & equipment forum might bring a better response for you.
> 
> Good luck..........


Thanks it is there also, just figured I would let my fellow Michigan Guys knowussmileyflag


----------



## silvetouch

Jason Pallas;983990 said:


> Hey Down River guys. Buying accounts? Might want to call this guy:
> 
> http://detroit.craigslist.org/wyn/bfs/1581233931.html


hah....talked to him about a week ago from a previous post. He talks a good game, but if you pay attention, everything is not all it's cracked up to be.


----------



## Luther

Scenic Lawnscape;984022 said:


> Thanks it is there also, just figured I would let my fellow Michigan Guys knowussmileyflag


My bad - I looked on the first page only and didn't see it.

Good luck


----------



## Jason Pallas

silvetouch;984028 said:


> hah....talked to him about a week ago from a previous post. He talks a good game, but if you pay attention, everything is not all it's cracked up to be.


Like what? Just curious.... and bored, waiting and hoping on the snow.


----------



## procut

I would have to say be leery of random people you meet on CL or in newspapers when it comes to buying and selling accounts. The one time I did a buyout, I know the guy personally, he was already in areas I serviced, hell some of his accounts were right next to mine. It worked out good for both of us and I would do it again in a heart beat.

But with all this talk of buying/selling account I'm going to share a little story.

A couple years ago I see a little classified ad in the paper that said something to the extent of "For sale, lawn and snow business, great market area" and a phone number. I figured it was worth a phone call,so I called and leave a message. The guys wife calls back, says they have about 70 accounts, and are asking $45,000 for all accounts, equipment, company name, phone number ect. I couldn't have cared less about the equipment and name, ect. She says they would rather sell it as a whole, but if someone was interested they did have deal worked out where they would sell just the accounts. We set up a time to meet.

I go to their house. They have a whole bunch of binders made up with all the info for potential "buyers" Make me sign a confidentiality agreement. We start talking. Well, their definition of an "account" and my definition of an account were two totally different things. They seemed to think that any one time cut, clean-up, shrub trimming ect. classified as an "account" I figured it was 70 weekly mowing accounts. 

So come to find out they had about 15 - 20 weekly mowing accounts, ranging from I think $15-$60 per cut, and I don't think it was a very tight route either. As I recall it was about $450/ a week worth of mowing. So I say, how much for the just these weekly mowing accounts. She replies $30,000. I couldn't believe it. She was dead nuts serious. What they had was worth maybe a thousand bucks. Yet they wanted 30. I said, "I'll think about it, got up and left" She called week or so later and wanted to know what I thought. I basically said, what you have is not worth anything close to what your asking, and she got all pissy and offended.

To this day I wonder if they were hoping to scam someone, or if they honestly thought it was worth that. I kept thinking, I hope know one is dumb enough to fall for it. I could just see some auto worker with his "buyout money" in hand and ready to dive head first into the "lawn mowing business" actually paying that, I think maybe that's what they were thinking too. IDK.

So moral of the story, make sure you know what you doing when it comes to the buying and selling of accounts, becasue you can get fcuked.


----------



## Leisure Time LC

Jason Pallas;983990 said:


> Hey Down River guys. Buying accounts? Might want to call this guy:
> 
> http://detroit.craigslist.org/wyn/bfs/1581233931.html


I have called him twice and left messages both times and still have not heard anything from the guy


----------



## silvetouch

Jason Pallas;984055 said:


> Like what? Just curious.... and bored, waiting and hoping on the snow.


It says that he goes out with his son sometimes, and sometimes by himself. I questioned his prices on the mowing and he says he gets a lot of add on services, like sometimes a laday will come out and say can you dig up this bush or take the trash out or water the flowers, etc etc. That may be good for his 1 man show operation, but when i send my guys out to cut a lawn, they are not there to hang out and maybe do this or do that. Ad ons are good, but the way he is conducting business is not cost effective for me. 
-Just my thoughts.


----------



## silvetouch

Leisure Time LC;984161 said:


> I have called him twice and left messages both times and still have not heard anything from the guy


i called about 5 or 6 before i got him to answer... not a great deal ...for me anyway.


----------



## silvetouch

procut;984116 said:


> I would have to say be leery of random people you meet on CL or in newspapers when it comes to buying and selling accounts. The one time I did a buyout, I know the guy personally, he was already in areas I serviced, hell some of his accounts were right next to mine. It worked out good for both of us and I would do it again in a heart beat.
> 
> But with all this talk of buying/selling account I'm going to share a little story.
> 
> A couple years ago I see a little classified ad in the paper that said something to the extent of "For sale, lawn and snow business, great market area" and a phone number. I figured it was worth a phone call,so I called and leave a message. The guys wife calls back, says they have about 70 accounts, and are asking $45,000 for all accounts, equipment, company name, phone number ect. I couldn't have cared less about the equipment and name, ect. She says they would rather sell it as a whole, but if someone was interested they did have deal worked out where they would sell just the accounts. We set up a time to meet.
> 
> I go to their house. They have a whole bunch of binders made up with all the info for potential "buyers" Make me sign a confidentiality agreement. We start talking. Well, their definition of an "account" and my definition of an account were two totally different things. They seemed to think that any one time cut, clean-up, shrub trimming ect. classified as an "account" I figured it was 70 weekly mowing accounts.
> 
> So come to find out they had about 15 - 20 weekly mowing accounts, ranging from I think $15-$60 per cut, and I don't think it was a very tight route either. As I recall it was about $450/ a week worth of mowing. So I say, how much for the just these weekly mowing accounts. She replies $30,000. I couldn't believe it. She was dead nuts serious. What they had was worth maybe a thousand bucks. Yet they wanted 30. I said, "I'll think about it, got up and left" She called week or so later and wanted to know what I thought. I basically said, what you have is not worth anything close to what your asking, and she got all pissy and offended.
> 
> To this day I wonder if they were hoping to scam someone, or if they honestly thought it was worth that. I kept thinking, I hope know one is dumb enough to fall for it. I could just see some auto worker with his "buyout money" in hand and ready to dive head first into the "lawn mowing business" actually paying that, I think maybe that's what they were thinking too. IDK.
> 
> So moral of the story, make sure you know what you doing when it comes to the buying and selling of accounts, becasue you can get fcuked.


Yeah, like i said in other posts, i have bought out some companies in the past. But i agree, you definitely have to be careful and no what you are doing. The very 1st company i bought out was good for the guy i got it from. Most of the accounts were in his neighborhood and then some more with in 2 miles or so. But, he priced them accordingly. And on top of that, 1/2 of them were family members or friends of his family. So needless to say, 1/4 of them didn't want to keep going with me, & another 1/3 dropped after the 1st year to price shop when i increased there price to "market prices"
Fortunately the way i worked it for his compensation, i didn't get burned too bad financially, more on the time side of it.


----------



## ChaseCreekSnow

silvetouch;984174 said:


> Yeah, like i said in other posts, i have bought out some companies in the past. But i agree, you definitely have to be careful and no what you are doing. The very 1st company i bought out was good for the guy i got it from. Most of the accounts were in his neighborhood and then some more with in 2 miles or so. But, he priced them accordingly. And on top of that, 1/2 of them were family members or friends of his family. So needless to say, 1/4 of them didn't want to keep going with me, & another 1/3 dropped after the 1st year to price shop when i increased there price to "market prices"
> Fortunately the way i worked it for his compensation, i didn't get burned too bad financially, more on the time side of it.


Agreed, If you don't know the whole story, you may get Screwed royally. Check all the details first. The scenario I mentioned a page back about buying a company is real...and if the guy wasn't my COUSIN who I have worked with a lot in the past on many of these accounts I wouldn't consider it....If anyone read my post, what do you think about it? What might you pay for something like that?

And....Praying for a salt run today/tonight....Any good solid chance of this, or is the wind going to take it away?


----------



## Leisure Time LC

silvetouch;984166 said:


> i called about 5 or 6 before i got him to answer... not a great deal ...for me anyway.


What was he asking for it?


----------



## silvetouch

Leisure Time LC;984180 said:


> What was he asking for it?


Never really got a definate answer out of him, He through out $30k once or twice in the conversation, but kept going back to he's not sure if he wants to keep doing or not and that if he gets rid of it, he doesn't want to give it to another lawn company because it wouldn't be worth it for them to pay the money for the accounts. blah blah blah... alot of jibber jabber.

Maybe I'll go out and get 300 lawns at $15 bucks /cut and sell it for $100k. lol


----------



## silvetouch

*snow?*



from weather.com


> Light snow after 5pm
> 
> Light snow will develop around late afternoon. Cloudy with temperatures steady near 29F. Winds ESE at 5 to 10 mph. Chance of snow 50%. No significant snow accumulations through 6pm.


FROM NOAA


> Hazardous Weather Outlook
> 
> HAZARDOUS WEATHER OUTLOOK
> NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE DETROIT/PONTIAC MI
> 323 AM EST TUE FEB 2 2010
> 
> MIZ047>049-053>055-060>063-068>070-075-076-082-083-031000-
> MIDLAND-BAY-HURON-SAGINAW-TUSCOLA-SANILAC-SHIAWASSEE-GENESEE-LAPEER-
> ST. CLAIR-LIVINGSTON-OAKLAND-MACOMB-WASHTENAW-WAYNE-LENAWEE-MONROE-
> 323 AM EST TUE FEB 2 2010
> 
> THIS HAZARDOUS WEATHER OUTLOOK IS FOR ALL OF SOUTHEAST MICHIGAN.
> 
> .DAY ONE...TODAY AND TONIGHT
> 
> LIGHT SNOW WILL SPREAD INTO LOWER MICHIGAN THIS MORNING AND LAST
> THROUGH THE EVENING BEFORE TAPERING OFF TO LIGHT SHOWERS. TOTAL
> SNOW ACCUMULATION TODAY AND TONIGHT IS EXPECTED TO BE IN THE 1 TO
> 2 INCH RANGE.
> 
> .DAYS TWO THROUGH SEVEN...WEDNESDAY THROUGH MONDAY
> 
> NO HAZARDOUS WEATHER IS EXPECTED AT THIS TIME.
> 
> .SPOTTER INFORMATION STATEMENT...
> 
> SPOTTER ACTIVATION WILL NOT BE NEEDED TODAY AND TONIGHT.
> 
> $$


----------



## Allor Outdoor

Just picked up another 2500 gallon tank (5500gallons total)....if anyone in the Commerce, Novi area needs liquid calcium email me at [email protected], or give me a ring 248-926-0211.


----------



## Superior L & L

anyone spreading or squirting !


----------



## MikeLawnSnowLLC

Getting ****** out there when's it suppose to stop? The roads are like a sheet of ice from that light snow!


----------



## Lightningllc

Just got done checking all of my jobs, Guess I was one of those guys that OVERSALT'S.

My jobs were all wet from brighton to farmington to milford.

Going out tonight when it all stops there saying midnight.


----------



## Jason Pallas

I got a friend that needs some help. Here's his situation. He's got a Boss RT-2 Boss Straight blade. He has a mount to fit a Ford f250. He NEEDS a mount for a 92 Chevy 2500 GMC. He cannot find a mount to save his life. He contacted Boss and they told him he was S.O.L. A couple of places around town told him that they could mount it (and fab a custom mount) for him for about $1,900! Bahhahhha - just to mount it!
I told him I'd check around to see if someone had a mount for his truck - or if I could scare up a GOOD out of work welder/fabricator who could fab him and mount a bracket for him. He's willing to pay $300-$400 for labor and pay for the materials. I think that's pretty good pay for an out of work welder/fab. I could do it for him and would do it for him - but would rather hook him up with someone who has a lot of this kind of experience.
Anyone have a mount for sale or a good fab guy? Otherwise this guy is going to have to scrap(sell) this plow just because he can't find the right mount.


----------



## terrapro

Jason Pallas;984497 said:



> I got a friend that needs some help. Here's his situation. He's got a Boss RT-2 Boss Straight blade. He has a mount to fit a Ford f250. He NEEDS a mount for a 92 Chevy 2500 GMC. He cannot find a mount to save his life. He contacted Boss and they told him he was S.O.L. A couple of places around town told him that they could mount it (and fab a custom mount) for him for about $1,900! Bahhahhha - just to mount it!
> I told him I'd check around to see if someone had a mount for his truck - or if I could scare up a GOOD out of work welder/fabricator who could fab him and mount a bracket for him. He's willing to pay $300-$400 for labor and pay for the materials. I think that's pretty good pay for an out of work welder/fab. I could do it for him and would do it for him - but would rather hook him up with someone who has a lot of this kind of experience.
> Anyone have a mount for sale or a good fab guy? Otherwise this guy is going to have to scrap(sell) this plow just because he can't find the right mount.


Is there any plans, diagrams, measurements you have?


----------



## Jason Pallas

I don't think he has any specs for the mount. It'll have to be fabbed from scratch.


----------



## magnatrac

Jason Pallas;984497 said:


> I got a friend that needs some help. Here's his situation. He's got a Boss RT-2 Boss Straight blade. He has a mount to fit a Ford f250. He NEEDS a mount for a 92 Chevy 2500 GMC. He cannot find a mount to save his life. He contacted Boss and they told him he was S.O.L. A couple of places around town told him that they could mount it (and fab a custom mount) for him for about $1,900! Bahhahhha - just to mount it!
> I told him I'd check around to see if someone had a mount for his truck - or if I could scare up a GOOD out of work welder/fabricator who could fab him and mount a bracket for him. He's willing to pay $300-$400 for labor and pay for the materials. I think that's pretty good pay for an out of work welder/fab. I could do it for him and would do it for him - but would rather hook him up with someone who has a lot of this kind of experience.
> Anyone have a mount for sale or a good fab guy? Otherwise this guy is going to have to scrap(sell) this plow just because he can't find the right mount.


 PM sent 
, shaun


----------



## Bigmikesseasonal

*Salting*



Superior L & L;984472 said:


> anyone spreading or squirting !


Just got done salting at 6 PM D E McNabbs 96 & Milford Road! The roads are very slippery my lot was covered with 1/4 to 1/2" snow, going out at 3AM to do all accounts.


----------



## terrapro

I am at about 1 1/4" to almost 2" here in Howell. I will be taking off shortly to check on some 24hr accounts.


----------



## snow_man_48045

Jason Pallas;984497 said:


> I got a friend that needs some help. Here's his situation. He's got a Boss RT-2 Boss Straight blade. He has a mount to fit a Ford f250. He NEEDS a mount for a 92 Chevy 2500 GMC. He cannot find a mount to save his life. He contacted Boss and they told him he was S.O.L. A couple of places around town told him that they could mount it (and fab a custom mount) for him for about $1,900! Bahhahhha - just to mount it!
> I told him I'd check around to see if someone had a mount for his truck - or if I could scare up a GOOD out of work welder/fabricator who could fab him and mount a bracket for him. He's willing to pay $300-$400 for labor and pay for the materials. I think that's pretty good pay for an out of work welder/fab. I could do it for him and would do it for him - but would rather hook him up with someone who has a lot of this kind of experience.
> Anyone have a mount for sale or a good fab guy? Otherwise this guy is going to have to scrap(sell) this plow just because he can't find the right mount.


Call Jerre's Service in Erie, PA. 814-898-2171
If he doesn't have anything used he is very capable of fabricating mounts, and has built one for me in the past.


----------



## TheXpress2002

Just a heads up here, the band over Washtenaw County moving into Wayne County is going to be dropping a good 1/2 inch to 3/4 of an inch within the next hour.


----------



## silvetouch

just salted a few business downriver that are still open.
everything is pretty well coated over (except for the heavily salted ones from last time) :laughing::laughing:


----------



## P&M Landscaping

TheXpress2002;984698 said:


> Just a heads up here, the band over Washtenaw County moving into Wayne County is going to be dropping a good 1/2 inch to 3/4 of an inch within the next hour.


Yeah, I saw that thing setting up pretty nicely.. Heading out around 9


----------



## brandonslc

Does anyone know how much snow there is in Brownstown right now?


----------



## Stuffdeer

brandonslc;984757 said:


> Does anyone know how much snow there is in Brownstown right now?


Half in to an inch. Coming down pretty good. Depends on how much traffic is on the account. Some have none here, some have 3/4 of an inch


----------



## Loaderpusher

brandonslc;984757 said:


> Does anyone know how much snow there is in Brownstown right now?


Down here in Taylor, we have about a 1/2 inch on our lot.


----------



## jbiggert

Can anyone give a Canton update please? Im at 1 3/4" in my driveway here in Dexter and still coming down pretty good.


----------



## Jason Pallas

TheXpress2002;984698 said:


> Just a heads up here, the band over Washtenaw County moving into Wayne County is going to be dropping a good 1/2 inch to 3/4 of an inch within the next hour.


You think it's that heavy? Cuz -that should push me over our triggers.


----------



## terrapro

jbiggert;984794 said:


> Can anyone give a Canton update please? Im at 1 3/4" in my driveway here in Dexter and still coming down pretty good.


I haven't gone out yet to plow but it looks like anything south of 96 will get a 2" trigger comparing to what we have now. Pavement and asphalt seems to have 1.5-1.75" on it...borderline for sure.

Still waiting to see what this stuff across the lake might bring us for the wee hours.


----------



## ChaseCreekSnow

Over 1.5" here in farmington hills.


----------



## 24v6spd

Does anyone have a current snow total for Clinton Township?


----------



## TheXpress2002

Jason Pallas;984808 said:


> You think it's that heavy? Cuz -that should push me over our triggers.


Look at the heights on the radar. Tiggers are VERY VERY close here in Canton (atleast at the house the drive is pushable)


----------



## brookline

TheXpress2002;984861 said:


> Look at the heights on the radar. Tiggers are VERY VERY close here in Canton (atleast at the house the drive is pushable)


What time do you estimate the band over Lake Michigan will hit us? How much do you think we are looking at with that?


----------



## TheXpress2002

brookline;984892 said:


> What time do you estimate the band over Lake Michigan will hit us? How much do you think we are looking at with that?


I dont think that will make it over. I think it will break up before it gets here.


----------



## MikeLawnSnowLLC

Anybody have a snow total in St. Clair Shores?


----------



## bigjeeping

heading out at 11pm to hit resis


----------



## Metro Lawn

MikeLawnSnowLLC;984925 said:


> Anybody have a snow total in St. Clair Shores?


Mike... Don't you live in the Shores?  I have just barely 1 inch at 9 & Kelly


----------



## Blues Man

I got about a 1/2 inch on the ground in Eastpointe. Hope that helps.


----------



## michigancutter

24v6spd;984860 said:


> Does anyone have a current snow total for Clinton Township? just left clinton and had about 3/4 inch. I just salted all of my accounts and they came out great. Not enough to push


----------



## firelwn82

Salted my accounts. Northern Oakland has about 3/4" Southern Genesse has about 1to 1-1/4. Was coming down good. Most likely will have 2 inches by morning.


----------



## michigancutter

Blues Man;984943 said:


> I got a good 1 1/2 to 2 inches on the ground in Eastpointe. Hope that helps.[/QU i just came from gratiot and 14 and there was only a inch or less were in eastpointe did you see 2 inches


----------



## MikeLawnSnowLLC

Yea lol but im not at my house I'm at my old ladys parents in livonia just tryin to see if i need to call some shovelers in for the residentials!


----------



## Metro Lawn

MikeLawnSnowLLC;984963 said:


> Yea lol but im not at my house I'm at my old ladys parents in livonia just tryin to see if i need to call some shovelers in for the residentials!


I don't think we will meet the 2" triggers. I am doing the 1" triggers though.


----------



## Jason Pallas

The Pointes only have about 1/2 inch at best according to my spotters. Looks like a no go.


----------



## 24v6spd

michigancutter;984950 said:


> 24v6spd;984860 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone have a current snow total for Clinton Township? just left clinton and had about 3/4 inch. I just salted all of my accounts and they came out great. Not enough to push
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the update, much appreciated.
Click to expand...


----------



## Blues Man

michigancutter;984957 said:


> Blues Man;984943 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I got a good 1 1/2 to 2 inches on the ground in Eastpointe. Hope that helps.[/QU i just came from gratiot and 14 and there was only a inch or less were in eastpointe did you see 2 inches
> 
> 
> 
> I had to edit my post. The 2 inches I saw was in my drive between the house(wind blown). I only have about a 1/2 to 3/4 of an inch. Sorry for the bad info.
Click to expand...


----------



## michigancutter

looking for some salt trucks asap for some big properties in the macomb area. Can anyone help me out. Need to put down 14 tons of bulk. Let me know thanks


----------



## firelwn82

michigancutter;985049 said:


> looking for some salt trucks asap for some big properties in the macomb area. Can anyone help me out. Need to put down 14 tons of bulk. Let me know thanks


Holy hell... nothin like late notice.... Do you have a truck down??


----------



## michigancutter

firelwn82;985056 said:


> Holy hell... nothin like late notice.... Do you have a truck down??[/QU No i have a buddy thats in a bind and needs a couple salt trucks to lay down some salt. I use liquid so im no good to him.


----------



## Superior L & L

Went on our south salt run from New hudson to commerce to w. Bloomfiled. Most lots were covered over but melted down real fast. Seams like a quicl salting for anything thats been treated. I did see some people pushing driveways in Fenton when i got back


----------



## firelwn82

I see. Good luck. I'm off to bed.


----------



## brookline

TheXpress2002;984901 said:


> I dont think that will make it over. I think it will break up before it gets here.


What site do you look at for radar? I use accuweather and it looks like what was breaking up over Lake Michigan is regaining it strength. Just wondering if there is a better service to look at.


----------



## Snow Plow King

michigancutter;985049 said:


> looking for some salt trucks asap for some big properties in the macomb area. Can anyone help me out. Need to put down 14 tons of bulk. Let me know thanks


We can help. Let me know.


----------



## moosey

Anybody around West Bloomfield/Southfield/Troy/Pontiac area know how much on lots and driveways. I'm upnorth right now and my guys aren't that trustworthy.


----------



## Snow Plow King

moosey;985121 said:


> Anybody around West Bloomfield/Southfield/Troy/Pontiac area know how much on lots and driveways. I'm upnorth right now and my guys aren't that trustworthy.


Just alittle over an inch. I hope that helps.


----------



## brandonslc

michigancutter;985075 said:


> firelwn82;985056 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Holy hell... nothin like late notice.... Do you have a truck down??[/QU No i have a buddy thats in a bind and needs a couple salt trucks to lay down some salt. I use liquid so im no good to him.
> 
> 
> 
> I have 2 salt trucks ready if needed. We cann supply the salt also.
Click to expand...


----------



## brandonslc

Does anyone have a update on how much snow is in Brownstown


----------



## esshakim

I'm in southfield and we got about an inch just started snowing again


----------



## AndyTblc

Just got done plowing 3-4 inches of heavy wet snow


----------



## michigancutter

AndyTblc;985166 said:


> Just got done plowing 3-4 inches of heavy wet snow[/QU were u located at?


----------



## AndyTblc

michigancutter;985170 said:


> AndyTblc;985166 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just got done plowing 3-4 inches of heavy wet snow[/QU were u located at?
> 
> 
> 
> Wayland, Between Grand Rapids and Kalamazoo
Click to expand...


----------



## michigancutter

AndyTblc;985175 said:


> michigancutter;985170 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wayland, Between Grand Rapids and Kalamazoo[/QU lucky guy, at least u got a push in.
Click to expand...


----------



## ChaseCreekSnow

Farmington hills and surrounding areas only got around an inch...some areas a bit less, some around 1.5" but nothing more. Just came in from checking lots and there were very few trucks out.......just road comission. Some slick spots on the roads for sure. All parking lots have a nice thick coating,ready for salt.


----------



## michigancutter

THanks guys for the fast response for salt trucks. He has found some trucks to help him for the night, thanks again for the help and quick responses. Greatly appreciate it.


----------



## Five Star Lawn Care LLC

is anyone in the livonia area going to try to sneek a plow in on any of there commercials that were not salted yet today?


----------



## cuttingedge13

Five Star Lawn Care LLC;985211 said:


> is anyone in the livonia area going to try to sneek a plow in on any of there commercials that were not salted yet today?


No, all mine are seasonal at 2". At least the ones that don't take salt.


----------



## lawnprolawns

About 1.75" in Northville on unsalted driveways. Salted ares have a 1/4-1/2" coating. PITA for the 2" trigger seasonal residenatials.. close to trigger but still not two inches. I'd like to be nice since we've only pushed twice, but thats a lot of $$ and wear and tear to just be nice. I'm going to get the truck now, hit a few good customers, and then wait for the phone to ring I guess. I've only had a small number of calls this year though, so that's good.


----------



## grassmaster06

i just got back from salting some lots in plymouth and my truck craft dump bed spreader is leaving trails of salt ,long story short i wasted some salt , does anyone have an update on southfeild area


----------



## Snow Plow King

LOOKS LIKE WE MIGHT BE WORKING AGAIN ON FRIDAY! THIS WAS JUST UPDATES ON ACCUWEATHER.COM
Day
High: 36°F RealFeel®: 21°F
Mostly cloudy and breezy with some snow, accumulating a coating to an inchView the Hour-by-Hour Forecast
Winds: NE at 15mph 
Wind Gusts: 25 mph 
Max UV Index: Low (1) 
Thunderstorm Probability: 2% 
Amount of Precipitation: 0.04in 
Amount of Rain: 0.00in 
Amount of Snow: 0.4in 
Hours of Precipitation: 4 Hrs 
Hours of Rain: 0 Hrs 
Hours of Daylight: 10.2 Hrs 
Night
Low: 19°F RealFeel®: 2°F
Cloudy and breezy with snow ending, then a leftover flurry, accumulating a coating to an inchView the Hour-by-Hour Forecast
Winds: NNE at 21mph 
Wind Gusts: 29 mph 
Min UV Index: N/A 
Thunderstorm Probability: 1% 
Amount of Precipitation: 0.07in 
Amount of Rain: 0.00in 
Amount Snow: 0.7in 
Hours of Precipitation: 5 Hrs 
Hours of Rain: 0 Hrs 
Hours of Dark 13.8 Hrs


----------



## MikeLawnSnowLLC

Some houses in gp and st. clair shores easily have 2 inches its spotty but better to be safe then sorry so we did em all!


----------



## smoore45

An inch at most Downriver to Dearborn....salted only, but not too much! :laughing:



MikeLawnSnowLLC;985257 said:


> Some houses in gp and st. clair shores easily have 2 inches its spotty but better to be safe then sorry so we did em all!


Be careful that you don't OVER PLOW!!! :laughing::laughing:

sorry, all in good fun and couldn't resist..


----------



## Lightningllc

I oversalted everything!! Just to be safe.:laughing::laughing: Off to bed gonna feel like a hangover day.


----------



## tmltrans

Light snow just turned over to sleet out here west of Ann Arbor.


----------



## Luther

WARNING - THIEVES STRIKE AGAIN.:realmad: WATCH YOUR STUFF!!

Our street was hit again....last night our neighbor was thieved. Some idiot(s) hopped his fence and stole the batteries out of his trucks. 9 KW's,all short doubles. 4 large batteries in each rig. They also stole his battery covers! WTF!!!

Foot prints show they humped them over his fence. Something/someone scared them off as they left a couple batteries by our road where they parked. Going through our video now to document what our cameras caught.

Not much worse than a bottom feeding, low life thief!!


----------



## TheXpress2002

What a wonderful morning 2/3 of the triggers were hit. Lots are water. I am going to bed.

Last note......REALLY REALLY keep an eye on Friday through Saturday. Models have trended much further north. It could just be some bad feedback but all the models have done so, and starting to get into the scary territory.


----------



## procut

TCLA - ^F'in [email protected] I just hate hearing stories like that.

As far the weather goes... Friday, into Saturday decent system but it will too far south to see a lot, although some of the models are now starting to show it coming more north?

The local weather guesser just said that mid February we are likely to see some "Snow Storms" (whatever that means, lol) 

Anyone care to confirm or deny any of this.

EDIT: no fair express, you posted before I could hit reply  Thanks though.


----------



## branhamt

brandonslc;985153 said:


> Does anyone have a update on how much snow is in Brownstown


 About a inch. Hope this helps. I work this area if I can be of help or maybe a sub I am interested. I have all necessary eq ins etc.

Tom 
GREEN THUMB LAWN SERVICE


----------



## firelwn82

TheXpress2002;985397 said:


> Last note......REALLY REALLY keep an eye on Friday through Saturday.starting to get into the scary territory.


Whats scary territory?? Like a bazillion inches of snow or the deep woods of Alaska??? lol Thanks for the update as always...


----------



## Scenic Lawnscape

I have my truck and plow listed for $3000 cash now, I need to sell it and let my contractor know.

Its a great plow and truck, just ruff on the outside.It runs great

Thanks

Rich


----------



## brookline

TheXpress2002;985397 said:


> What a wonderful morning 2/3 of the triggers were hit. Lots are water. I am going to bed.
> 
> Last note......REALLY REALLY keep an eye on Friday through Saturday. Models have trended much further north. It could just be some bad feedback but all the models have done so, and starting to get into the scary territory.


Sounds good to me.. Thanks for the update as always.

As far as the thieves go it is getting ridiculous! i have a couple who both are over 90 years old and their house was broken into in broad daylight in a subdivision that is known for it extremely low crime rate. Luckily they were not home at the time because who knows what would have happened. Sickening!

Anyone else feel a little guilty for salting some lots or drives beings everything seems to be melting now?


----------



## Superior L & L

brookline;985675 said:


> Anyone else feel a little guilty for salting some lots or drives beings everything seems to be melting now?


HELL NO !!!!! what do you tell your customer "oh sir please call all your customers and tell them to hold off coming to your store till this afternoon when the lots melted off"
:laughing::laughing:


----------



## Allor Outdoor

brookline;985675 said:


> Anyone else feel a little guilty for salting some lots or drives beings everything seems to be melting now?


I don't feel bad at all! I can't imagine that telling a judge "oh, I didn't salt, because I knew later that afternoon it was going to melt anyways"

I can only speak for myself, but I know that our customers don't just hire us to perform snow removal services just for the fun of it, they hire us to make sure their store/shop/office is safe for their customers/employees.

If it wasn't for the liability aspect of it, I really can't think of any place that would require salt, or even plowing for less than 3inches.


----------



## MikeLawnSnowLLC

If anyone is looking for a snowex swing away salter I'm tryin to sell mine with the controller no wiring for 500 obo i'll post some pics later tonight!


----------



## procut

brookline;985675 said:


> Anyone else feel a little guilty for salting some lots or drives beings everything seems to be melting now?


Not one bit. I was just out running some errands, and you definatly can tell what was salted this morning and what was not. The stuff that was salted is complely wet, while the un-treated stuff is melting, but some sites better than others. According to my thermometer, its only 31 out, so as soon as the sun starts to set in a few more hours, everything will freeze back up, and possibly become more slick.


----------



## brookline

Superior L & L;985687 said:


> HELL NO !!!!! what do you tell your customer "oh sir please call all your customers and tell them to hold off coming to your store till this afternoon when the lots melted off"
> :laughing::laughing:


I see your point 100% I should have clarified a little better, sorry. I have resi drives and a church that doesn't open today until 4. I didn't think it would all be melting... I'm just wondering if I am going to get some complaints.


----------



## ChaseCreekSnow

Did anyone plow around livonia, farmington hills, west bloomfield , southfield area last night?
All the drives I went to had around an inch....Checked them around 12 or 1230 last night...So I just went and did my salt route myself instead of calling in my guy. No complaints or voicemails today so i must be in the clear...


----------



## asps4u

ChaseCreekSnow;985795 said:


> Did anyone plow around livonia, farmington hills, west bloomfield , southfield area last night?
> All the drives I went to had around an inch....Checked them around 12 or 1230 last night...So I just went and did my salt route myself instead of calling in my guy. No complaints or voicemails today so i must be in the clear...


Checked mine in West Bloomfield this morning at 4:00AM and they only had 1" also, although a couple 2 miles from there in Commerce had 1.75"


----------



## Allor Outdoor

ChaseCreekSnow;985795 said:


> Did anyone plow around livonia, farmington hills, west bloomfield , southfield area last night?
> All the drives I went to had around an inch....Checked them around 12 or 1230 last night...So I just went and did my salt route myself instead of calling in my guy. No complaints or voicemails today so i must be in the clear...


We only plowed one of our lots in that area, everything else was salted. The temps were high enough (27 degrees) for the salt to really work fast. Haven't had any complaints...


----------



## firelwn82

procut;985701 said:


> as soon as the sun starts to set in a few more hours, everything will freeze back up, and possibly become more slick.


Most likely we will have to make another run tonight just to check for these slick spots and do a light salt. I'm here to perform a service. Mother nature did her part and I was on top of it. I don't ever feel bad for doing my job.


----------



## ChaseCreekSnow

asps4u;985802 said:


> Checked mine in West Bloomfield this morning at 4:00AM and they only had 1" also, although a couple 2 miles from there in Commerce had 1.75"


You guys in commerce and milford always get it!!!!


----------



## Scenic Lawnscape

looks like fri/sat they are going to get pounded south and east of us

they are calling for a foot plus from indy to the east coast


----------



## brookline

Scenic Lawnscape;985895 said:


> looks like fri/sat they are going to get pounded south and east of us
> 
> they are calling for a foot plus from indy to the east coast


Maybe I am way off base but the models I saw look like it will clip us as well maybe 3"?


----------



## Scenic Lawnscape

brookline;985910 said:


> Maybe I am way off base but the models I saw look like it will clip us as well maybe 3"?


well since i cant get my plow or truck sold, lets hope it does snow:realmad::realmad:


----------



## M & D LAWN

brookline;985910 said:


> Maybe I am way off base but the models I saw look like it will clip us as well maybe 3"?


As of right now, Hodak's calling for 1-3", Friday night into Saturday morning. Let's hope so.


----------



## M & D LAWN

brookline;985910 said:


> Maybe I am way off base but the models I saw look like it will clip us as well maybe 3"?


As of right now, Hodak's calling for 1-3", Friday night into Saturday morning. Let's hope so.payup:bluebounc


----------



## cuttingedge13

Anyone else feel a little guilty for salting some lots or drives beings everything seems to be melting now?[/QUOTE said:


> I guarantee no one ever feels guilty cashing your check, ie. insurance man, tax man, bank man and whoevere elese has their hand in your pocket.ussmileyflag


----------



## Matson Snow

Are Express and jason pallas studying the weather Models to give us an update.


----------



## magnatrac

Matson Snow;986056 said:


> Are Express and jason pallas studying the weather Models to give us an update.


 I highly doubt it, that would be abnormal. Isn't eveyone busy watching the state of the state adress 
, shaun


----------



## Scenic Lawnscape

magnatrac;986141 said:


> I highly doubt it, that would be abnormal. Isn't eveyone busy watching the state of the state adress
> , shaun


now that is funny, i finally laughed today

thanks:laughing::laughing:


----------



## terrapro

magnatrac;986141 said:


> I highly doubt it, that would be abnormal. Isn't eveyone busy watching the state of the state adress
> , shaun


I am SOOOOOO glad this will be Jenny's last one! :redbounce


----------



## Matson Snow

terrapro;986149 said:


> I am SOOOOOO glad this will be Jenny's last one! :redbounce


What...You gonna Miss Jenny from the Block...


----------



## terrapro

Matson Snow;986151 said:


> What...You gonna Miss Jenny from the Block...


Mole face can go back to Canada where she came from. Thanks for the help finishing Detroit off dumb #[email protected]&*$ :realmad:


----------



## Matson Snow

terrapro;986164 said:


> Mole face can go back to Canada where she came from. Thanks for the help finishing Detroit off dumb #[email protected]&*$ :realmad:


Shes not going Back to Canada...Shes going to work for Obama.....


----------



## lawnprolawns

Matson Snow;986173 said:


> Shes not going Back to Canada...Shes going to work for Obama.....


They'll make a good pair. Kill me now.

HAPPY BIRTHDAY PAUL/SUPERIOR!


----------



## Metro Lawn

An early birthday present to myself.  My latest eBay snag.


----------



## procut

^ Nice, I assume you had it painted?


----------



## Metro Lawn

procut;986390 said:


> ^ Nice, I assume you had it painted?


No, that is how it is. I haven't picked it up yet. Just won the auction at 9 PM.


----------



## Snow Plow King

Hey guys get ready for a snow storm on Tuesday of next week. Wayne County/Washtenaw County will get 3.5 inches that night. Also Wednesday will be a snow day as well. Get your equipment ready!!

Also I want to let you guys know that our order of bulk salt just came in. We are selling it for $60.00 a ton. The salt is blue in color if that matters to you. P.M. to get a hold of me. Our salt is in Canton, MI 48188 at Joy Rd and Liley Rd. 

Thanks, 
Justin - Operations Manager


----------



## Snow Plow King

Hey guys get ready for a snow storm on Tuesday of next week. Wayne County/Washtenaw County will get 3.5 inches that night. Also Wednesday will be a snow day as well. Get your equipment ready!!

Also I want to let you guys know that our order of bulk salt just came in. We are selling it for $60.00 a ton. The salt is blue in color if that matters to you. P.M. to get a hold of me. Our salt is in Canton, MI 48188 at Joy Rd and Liley Rd. 

Thanks, 
Justin - Operations Manager


----------



## grassmaster06

i had a seasonal call today and ask if i would salt for free today since we haven't had alot of snow ,i kinda felt sympathetic for them then i remembered when we first the contract and then he said oh i will call you when i think we need it salted so at the end of our conversation he asked if we could come and plow since a car slid into a pole .there was only one inch on the ground and he has a two inch trigger ,so i told him there would be a service trip fee and he went crazy talking about we have a seasonal contract and its an unlimited amount of snow and i cant afford anything more ,the insurance on my new Mercedes is killing me ! this guy is pita


----------



## Luther

lawnprolawns;986184 said:


> HAPPY BIRTHDAY PAUL/SUPERIOR! :


Bummer, I missed this......

 Happy birthday Paul, you 'ol bloak!!


----------



## Leisure Time LC

Looks like the SNOW is going to miss us


----------



## 24v6spd

Matson Snow;986173 said:


> Shes not going Back to Canada...Shes going to work for Obama.....


Just think she can do all she's done for Michigan on a national level. The whole country can be "blown away"!


----------



## Luther

Leisure Time LC;986630 said:


> Looks like the SNOW is going to miss us


I hope you're wrong......but unfortunately I think you're right. :realmad:


----------



## Scenic Lawnscape

TCLA;986653 said:


> I hope you're wrong......but unfortunately I think you're right. :realmad:


My mom called from virgina and told me they got 10" last weekend and they are expecting another 10-12" this weekend.

They never get snow there,this is a weird winter.


----------



## Matson Snow

TCLA;986653 said:


> I hope you're wrong......but unfortunately I think you're right. :realmad:


I got a case of Beer Riding on This with some Plow jockey....No Snow...:laughing::laughing:


----------



## Luther

Scenic Lawnscape;986654 said:


> My mom called from virgina and told me they got 10" last weekend and they are expecting another 10-12" this weekend.
> 
> They never get snow there,this is a weird winter.


Does your mom know any companies that could use some help???

We'd be more than happy to help them out.


----------



## TheXpress2002

TCLA;986653 said:


> I hope you're wrong......but unfortunately I think you're right. :realmad:


Its still very close. We wont know until its on top of us.


----------



## Luther

Matson Snow;986681 said:


> I got a case of Beer Riding on This with some Plow jockey....No Snow...:laughing::laughing:


Didn't this plow jockey bet that it *wasn't* going to snow????


----------



## Scenic Lawnscape

TCLA;986693 said:


> Does your mom know any companies that could use some help???
> 
> We'd be more than happy to help them out.


I wish, I need to take my truck down there and leave it, Just drive down for snow storms,make a lot more money:laughing:


----------



## Matson Snow

TCLA;986696 said:


> Didn't this plow jockey bet that it *wasn't* going to snow????


What????....Was i referring to you..I did not know YOU Plowed...Thats right you have that Toy V-plow on that Big Truck.......Anyway i see it We are gonna be drinking some beer...


----------



## Jason Pallas

TheXpress2002;986694 said:


> Its still very close. We wont know until its on top of us.


Yep! Timing. Timing. Timing.


----------



## Luther

TheXpress2002;986694 said:


> Its still very close. We wont know until its on top of us.


I could't agree more with this statement. :salute:


----------



## Scenic Lawnscape

If anyone is serious about buying it, I will sell my 94 f-25 with a 8 ft western for $2500 firm

My wife is driving me nuts, because we are going to Disney in April and i need to make some extra cash

If you are serious please call me, dont waste my time, so I dont have the wrath of my wife coming down on me about people not showing up


----------



## Superior L & L

lawnprolawns;986184 said:


> They'll make a good pair. Kill me now.
> 
> HAPPY BIRTHDAY PAUL/SUPERIOR!





TCLA;986578 said:


> Bummer, I missed this......
> 
> Happy birthday Paul, you 'ol bloak!!


Thanks, as you get older you try and forget your birthdays LOL


----------



## brookline

Superior L & L;986934 said:


> Thanks, as you get older you try and forget your birthdays LOL


I'm a little late but,


----------



## alternative

brookline;986947 said:


> I'm a little late but,


Ditto


----------



## Tscape

terrapro;986164 said:


> Mole face can go back to Canada where she came from. Thanks for the help finishing Detroit off dumb #[email protected]&*$ :realmad:


Those aren't moles on her face. They are now officially known as "Granholms"..


----------



## Runner

Happy Birthday, Paul!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Luther

Tscape;986990 said:


> Those aren't moles on her face. They are now officially known as "Granholms"..


How childish....you should be ashamed.

If you were to draw a line from one to another it makes a perfect isosceles triangle.


----------



## P&M Landscaping

Hey guys, my boss is selling his salt bin cover. All I got out of him was that it is a 30'x34' Metal Framing Arch. He said he wants $1500 for the metal framing or $2200 for the whole package including the plastic covering. Email me for a picture, or PM me for more details


----------



## terrapro

Tscape;986990 said:


> Those aren't moles on her face. They are now officially known as "Granholms"..


NPR said yesterday that "she thinks it would be good to just do away with the idea of a service tax". :crying:

So what I want to know is where did all that "beautify our sky" tax dollars she collected years ago go? I sure as hell still see a ton of power lines running up and down my roads.


----------



## P&M Landscaping

Here's a shot of the bin, PM me for me details


----------



## ChaseCreekSnow

P&M Landscaping;987174 said:


> Here's a shot of the bin, PM me for me details


Thats a nice tent!! I dont think my neighbors would appreciate that If i put it up in my yard...although I do have the room for it.

Now...I am no weather man but...does anyone feel that tomorrow we are going to be waking up to a winter storm warning? I just don't see how that mass that is moving right towards us is going to magically shift directions.. Comments, opinions?


----------



## Matson Snow

ChaseCreekSnow;987182 said:


> Thats a nice tent!! I dont think my neighbors would appreciate that If i put it up in my yard...although I do have the room for it.
> 
> Now...I am no weather man but...does anyone feel that tomorrow we are going to be waking up to a winter storm warning? I just don't see how that mass that is moving right towards us is going to magically shift directions.. Comments, opinions?


I think that is Wishful thinking...The way this winter has gone..That Mass is gonna make a Hard right turn at the Ohio-Michigan border..:laughing::waving:


----------



## M&S Property

Matson Snow;987187 said:


> I think that is Wishful thinking...The way this winter has gone..That Mass is gonna make a Hard right turn at the Ohio-Michigan border..:laughing::waving:


I think you have it wrong, it is going to go right over us but magically not snow one bit, then once it gets out of Michigan it will unleash it's full fury on somebody who is probably sick of snow by now because they have got all of ours!


----------



## Jays Green Daze

Matson Snow;987187 said:


> I think that is Wishful thinking...The way this winter has gone..That Mass is gonna make a Hard right turn at the Ohio-Michigan border..:laughing::waving:


Lets hope not....for once this year!!:laughing:


----------



## P&M Landscaping

Well, here my 2 cents on this storm.. From what my models show it, and what I have seen is that this thing is running into a very dry North East wind that will be pushing it away from us. But, X-press may say i'm completely wrong:laughing:, but thats what I get. I would really like to see a good 4" out of this one...


----------



## Matson Snow

M&S Property;987193 said:


> I think you have it wrong, it is going to go right over us but magically not snow one bit, then once it gets out of Michigan it will unleash it's full fury on somebody who is probably sick of snow by now because they have got all of ours!


OK...I accept this as a possible situation.....


----------



## Matson Snow

P&M Landscaping;987199 said:


> Well, here my 2 cents on this storm.. From what my models show it, and what I have seen is that this thing is running into a very dry North East wind that will be pushing it away from us. But, X-press may say i'm completely wrong:laughing:, but thats what I get. I would really like to see a good 4" out of this one...


Does Everyone Have MODELS now....I want some Models....


----------



## Lightningllc

Looks like we might get a plowing out of this event, I read an 1" or more but looking at the models it should come close to 2". 

It is gonna start in the am, It's gonna suck daytime snow.


----------



## Allor Outdoor

Jason, or Xpress....
Do either of you want to take a guess where this cut-off line might be for tomorrow's storm. All of the forecasts I have heard say that "north of the city won't see much". To me this could mean north of 8mile, or it could mean north of I-69.
Maybe it is still to early to tell, but I figured I would ask anyways...

Thanks for info!


----------



## brookline

P&M Landscaping;987174 said:


> Here's a shot of the bin, PM me for me details


Isn't that DanK on Sibley?



P&M Landscaping;987199 said:


> Well, here my 2 cents on this storm.. From what my models show it, and what I have seen is that this thing is running into a very dry North East wind that will be pushing it away from us. But, X-press may say i'm completely wrong:laughing:, but thats what I get. I would really like to see a good 4" out of this one...


It sure seems to be coming right at us. I will keep my finger crossed but i certainly wont be holding my breathe


----------



## P&M Landscaping

brookline;987283 said:


> Isn't that DanK on Sibley?
> 
> It sure seems to be coming right at us. I will keep my finger crossed but i certainly wont be holding my breathe


Yes it is, he asked me to list it for him, and lets hope in this storm we are way past due..


----------



## smoore45

Everything I've read or seen leads me to believe that no one North of I-94 will see much of anything. The closer you get to the Ohio border could see up to 2". We'll see...

Virginia, DC and Maryland are going to get their a$$es handed to them.


----------



## Lightningllc

Is anyone watching the storm over IA and MN , or just the storm in ky right now.

The storm to the south west looks like a good one also, They both look like they could get us. Accuweather is saying 1.5 tommarrow.

Any thought's???


----------



## brookline

Lightningllc;987317 said:


> Is anyone watching the storm over IA and MN , or just the storm in ky right now.
> 
> The storm to the south west looks like a good one also, They both look like they could get us. Accuweather is saying 1.5 tommarrow.
> 
> Any thought's???


It looks like the two could come together right over us. One of them has to hit us for at least an inch and a half. Then again i don't know near as much as Express or Jason Pallas so i digress... But i have a funny feeling we are going to be hitting some triggers.


----------



## Lightningllc

Over 1 inch I will be busy, under 1 lot's of salt, I am not gonna oversalt though. Maybe a good liquid day. Pretreated salt has been working awesome 10 gallons of the cholride guys stuff to ton of salt. We have saved 4 ton on a 25 ton salt route.

Well let's hope for something, I have been out bidding landscape maintenance and I can't beleive what number's have already been thrown out there.

I bid a 11 acre site today in howell and I was at $400 a cut he had quotes of $210 and $260, Wow guys are working for chicken feed.

You can't make money cutting for less than $28 an acre. That's crazy. I stick at 35 to 50 an acre. Maybe I'm high but I'm busy cutting 510 properties a year????


----------



## cgrappler135

Lightningllc;987337 said:


> Over 1 inch I will be busy, under 1 lot's of salt, I am not gonna oversalt though. Maybe a good liquid day. Pretreated salt has been working awesome 10 gallons of the cholride guys stuff to ton of salt. We have saved 4 ton on a 25 ton salt route.
> 
> Well let's hope for something, I have been out bidding landscape maintenance and I can't beleive what number's have already been thrown out there.
> 
> I bid a 11 acre site today in howell and I was at $400 a cut he had quotes of $210 and $260, Wow guys are working for chicken feed.
> 
> You can't make money cutting for less than $28 an acre. That's crazy. I stick at 35 to 50 an acre. Maybe I'm high but I'm busy cutting 510 properties a year????


I went and bid some properties today also. Man did it feel good to be thinkin bout spring maintenance!


----------



## AndyTblc

Hmm, lets see.
Broken plow, burnt out flasher bulb = $13, truck making a funny noise, not a lot of snow to plow.....help


----------



## silvetouch

P&M Landscaping;987174 said:


> Here's a shot of the bin, PM me for me details


how much salt does he get in that bin?


----------



## Matson Snow

Jerry Hodak just told me...Don't Bother putting your Plows on Boys....


----------



## Leisure Time LC

Matson Snow;987459 said:


> Jerry Hodak just told me...Don't Bother putting your Plows on Boys....


All mine are on and ready to go


----------



## silvetouch

Leisure Time LC;987526 said:


> All mine are on and ready to go


just took mine off earlier today.


----------



## terrapro

Lightningllc;987337 said:


> Over 1 inch I will be busy, under 1 lot's of salt, I am not gonna oversalt though. Maybe a good liquid day. Pretreated salt has been working awesome 10 gallons of the cholride guys stuff to ton of salt. We have saved 4 ton on a 25 ton salt route.
> 
> Well let's hope for something, I have been out bidding landscape maintenance and I can't beleive what number's have already been thrown out there.
> 
> I bid a 11 acre site today in howell and I was at $400 a cut he had quotes of $210 and $260, Wow guys are working for chicken feed.
> 
> You can't make money cutting for less than $28 an acre. That's crazy. I stick at 35 to 50 an acre. Maybe I'm high but I'm busy cutting 510 properties a year????


11 acre site in Howell! Where if you don't mind me asking? Don't worry I am not set up for that kind of operation so I won't be competition. You can pm me if you want to keep it off the board, if you want me to know at all.

I wouldn't mind knowing what you have out here so I don't cross paths business wise...I never like to step on the toes of a business associate. Or I could pass stuff out of my league to you.

If you want to pm me your number maybe we can talk about my area sometime. Or call me, my number isn't hard to find...(just follow the link to my site_)


----------



## Lightningllc

terrapro;987708 said:


> 11 acre site in Howell! Where if you don't mind me asking? Don't worry I am not set up for that kind of operation so I won't be competition. You can pm me if you want to keep it off the board, if you want me to know at all.
> 
> I wouldn't mind knowing what you have out here so I don't cross paths business wise...I never like to step on the toes of a business associate. Or I could pass stuff out of my league to you.
> 
> If you want to pm me your number maybe we can talk about my area sometime. Or call me, my number isn't hard to find...(just follow the link to my site_)


Call my cell 248*240*7298 I have some jobs in howell My area is ann arbor to milford to farmington to howell for maintenance. But for landscape we travel we did a bank in toledo before I'm bidding on a sherwin williams in indi and in ohio.

Did anyone get that email in regards to all krogers???? I got an email for a maintenance contract for all of mi , oh , in , Just wondering if the company is sending it to 500 contractors for the lowest price?


----------



## Snow Plow King

Hey guys get ready for a snow storm on Tuesday of next week. Wayne County/Washtenaw County will get 3.5 inches that night. Also Wednesday will be a snow day as well. Get your equipment ready!!

Also I want to let you guys know that our order of bulk salt just came in. We are selling it for $60.00 a ton. The salt is blue in color if that matters to you. P.M. to get a hold of me. Our salt is in Canton, MI 48188 at Joy Rd and Liley Rd. 

Thanks, 
Justin - Operations Manager 
(734)389-4586 - Cell Call Anytime


----------



## asps4u

Lightningllc;987800 said:


> Did anyone get that email in regards to all krogers???? I got an email for a maintenance contract for all of mi , oh , in , Just wondering if the company is sending it to 500 contractors for the lowest price?


Yeah I got that email too, and I've talked to a couple buddies and relatives who got it also. I'm sure they sent it to anyone they could find. So far, I know of at least a dozen contractors who got that email, so your guess of 500 is probably low!


----------



## Jason Pallas

Snow Plow King;987830 said:


> Hey guys get ready for a snow storm on Tuesday of next week. Wayne County/Washtenaw County will get 3.5 inches that night. Also Wednesday will be a snow day as well. Get your equipment ready!!
> 
> Also I want to let you guys know that our order of bulk salt just came in. We are selling it for $60.00 a ton. The salt is blue in color if that matters to you. P.M. to get a hold of me. Our salt is in Canton, MI 48188 at Joy Rd and Liley Rd.
> 
> Thanks,
> Justin - Operations Manager
> (734)389-4586 - Cell Call Anytime


OK Justin, we got it. You've got salt for sale.


----------



## M&S Property

Snow Plow King;987830 said:


> Hey guys get ready for a snow storm on Tuesday of next week. Wayne County/Washtenaw County will get 3.5 inches that night. Also Wednesday will be a snow day as well. Get your equipment ready!!
> 
> Also I want to let you guys know that our order of bulk salt just came in. We are selling it for $60.00 a ton. The salt is blue in color if that matters to you. P.M. to get a hold of me. Our salt is in Canton, MI 48188 at Joy Rd and Liley Rd.
> 
> Thanks,
> Justin - Operations Manager
> (734)389-4586 - Cell Call Anytime


OK Justin, we got it. You've got salt for sale.

Sorry, I just felt the need to repeat what you said Jason just incase people did not read the first time....lol


----------



## Jason Pallas

M&S Property;987891 said:


> OK Justin, we got it. You've got salt for sale.
> 
> Sorry, I just felt the need to repeat what you said Jason just incase people did not read the first time....lol


Or the second, or the third....... TODAY


----------



## CJSLAWNSERVICE

M&S Property;987891 said:


> OK Justin, we got it. You've got salt for sale.
> 
> Sorry, I just felt the need to repeat what you said Jason just incase people did not read the first time....lol


Trip still on ?? I can have somebody do my salt route..... but if its a plowable event... thats another story!


----------



## Five Star Lawn Care LLC

CJSLAWNSERVICE;987920 said:


> Trip still on ?? I can have somebody do my salt route..... but if its a plowable event... thats another story!


hey how come i wasnt invite on this big trip?....WTF


----------



## M&S Property

Five Star Lawn Care LLC;987925 said:


> hey how come i wasnt invite on this big trip?....WTF


Were just going snowmobiling, not like there will be any snow...:laughing:


----------



## silvetouch

Five Star Lawn Care LLC;987925 said:


> hey how come i wasnt invite on this big trip?....WTF


lol WTF?? me niether...:crying:


----------



## alternative

asps4u;987851 said:


> Yeah I got that email too, and I've talked to a couple buddies and relatives who got it also. I'm sure they sent it to anyone they could find. So far, I know of at least a dozen contractors who got that email, so your guess of 500 is probably low!


No doubt, its just like the miejer bid..they get every single contractor in the mid-west to bid on thier stores and take the guy that will do them for like $12.00. Funny thing is that in the Metro Detroit area there are a TON of guys that probably will bid $12/cut, just to say "hey, we do all the Krogers, were loosing our azzes on them, but look at us, we cut xxx lawns per week"

Such a joke- I marked it as Spam.


----------



## Jason Pallas

I feel left out. They didn't send us/me an email. LOL


----------



## P&M Landscaping

According to everyone this storm is a bust, any truth?


----------



## smoore45

CJSLAWNSERVICE;987920 said:


> Trip still on ?? I can have somebody do my salt route..... but if its a plowable event... thats another story!


Where do you guys go? I'll be up there this weekend too. Grayling Area.


----------



## ChaseCreekSnow

P&M Landscaping;987973 said:


> According to everyone this storm is a bust, any truth?


It sure doesn't look like a bust on the radar...geez, looks like we could get hammered, but they weather guessers think otherwise....I think we are just going to have to wait it out...


----------



## Leisure Time LC

Jason Pallas;987972 said:


> I feel left out. They didn't send us/me an email. LOL


Same here, I did not get an e-mail


----------



## silvetouch

Leisure Time LC;987998 said:


> Same here, I did not get an e-mail


i wish they would have left me out.


----------



## procut

Jason Pallas;987972 said:


> I feel left out. They didn't send us/me an email. LOL





Leisure Time LC;987998 said:


> Same here, I did not get an e-mail


Don't feel too bad, I didn't get one either. 

As far as tonight's snow, don't get too exited, I'm thining maybe a salting.


----------



## brookline

Im looking at the NOAA radar and the High of dry air that was supposed to keep the storm from crossing too far past the border seems to have drifted toward NY and the one coming in from the north is too far away to keep the storm at bay. Im not counting it out yet unless Jason or Express say otherwise.:yow!:


----------



## axl

I got the email about Kroger also


----------



## CJSLAWNSERVICE

smoore45;987974 said:


> Where do you guys go? I'll be up there this weekend too. Grayling Area.


I believe the Cadillac area....


----------



## brandonslc

What kind of sleds you guys ride?


----------



## JR Snow Removal

CJSLAWNSERVICE;988167 said:


> I believe the Cadillac area....


I don't think there's good snow in Cadillac my buddy came back wed. from his parents in houghton and he said they had to trailer them to Kalkaska to ride. He said all the trails where ice in Houghton and Lake City. Man sure wish I didn't sell my sleds. Sold them b/c with plowing never had time to ride but this year's a different story:realmad:


----------



## Danhoe

*livingston county looking for bids, good luck*

I don't do lawn maintance, so you guys tear it up. Livngston County is currently looking for bids on lawn and snow removal LIVINGSTON COUNTY, MICHIGAN
REQUEST FOR PROPOSALS (RFP)
RFP #LC-10-03
Lawn Mowing & Snow Removal Services
1. INTRODUCTION
Livingston County Purchasing is requesting sealed proposals to provide annual Lawn Mowing and Snow
Removal Services at various Livingston County locations. The award will be for a three (3) year contract that
will include a provision for the County, at its discretion, to extend the contract for an additional one (1) year
term for a total contract period to not exceed four (4) years based on an annual performance review. The award
may be split, at the County's discretion, between two (2) or more contractors to better service specific locations
or services.
Please carefully review this document. It provides information necessary to aid participating bidders in
formulating a thorough response. A formal, comprehensive review period will be conducted to ensure that
Livingston County selects the best possible vendor (s) that will provide the best value and service.
The County of Livingston officially distributes bid documents form the Livingston County Purchasing Office
and the Michigan Inter-governmental Trade Network (MITN). Copies obtained through any other source are not
considered official copies. If you have obtained this document from a source other than the Livingston County
Purchasing Office or MITN, it is recommended that you obtain an official copy.
2. BIDDING PROCESS
The following is a schedule of events concerning the bid process:
Ø Questions due by: February 5, 2010 by 12:00 pm
Ø Bids Due by: February 10, 2010 by 2:00 p.m.
Ø Commencement of Services Lawn Mowing Services - Spring 2010
Snow Removal Services - Winter 2010
A complete original (marked as such) and three (3) exact duplicate copies of the sealed proposals,
evidencing the name and address of the proposer, should be submitted to:
LIVINGSTON COUNTY PURCHASING
304 East Grand River, Suite 204
Howell, Michigan 48843
** PLEASE


----------



## smoore45

brandonslc;988186 said:


> What kind of sleds you guys ride?


2006 Polaris Fusion 600



JR Snow Removal;988237 said:


> I don't think there's good snow in Cadillac my buddy came back wed. from his parents in houghton and he said they had to trailer them to Kalkaska to ride. He said all the trails where ice in Houghton and Lake City. Man sure wish I didn't sell my sleds. Sold them b/c with plowing never had time to ride but this year's a different story:realmad:


I've heard conflicting reports about the Cadillac Area too. We are planning our rides through Kalkaska, East Jordan and maybe to Gaylord. Conditions are icy and it is probably going to be crowded this weekend, so be careful out there.

As for conditions here, this storm may turn out to be a dud, but things look to be shaping up for Tuesday! :yow!:


----------



## F250SD

got Snow anyone?


----------



## Michigansnowkin

no snow here. tuesday we will get accumilation. As far as this weekend we will be lucky to get a salting.


----------



## procut

F250SD;988325 said:


> got Snow anyone?


Nothing in Lansing. Just looking at the radar it looks like SE part of the state where most of you guys are might be seeing some snow. accuWeather is still calling for an inch for my area, which sounds right because it does appear to be moving north.


----------



## Allor Outdoor

No snow here in Commerce.
I watched the 11 news (channel 2), and the 12 news (both channel 4 and 7), and they are ALL saying at absolute best, we MIGHT see an inch of snow TOTAL from this storm, and that will only be south of detroit.
I forget what station said it, but they basically said 1 inch I-94 and south, dusting to 1 inch I-94 north to 8 mile and nothing to a dusting 8 mile north.

I'd like to get 1/4 of an inch....just enough for a nice early saturday morning salt run!


----------



## firelwn82

Oh will you guys stop looking at the maps. Come on if you stop mother nature will give us some damn snow. Go watch some TV or something.... lmao


----------



## TheXpress2002

Does anyone local here have a wiring schematic for 2000 Ford F250. Need the 4x4 aspect of it.


----------



## ChaseCreekSnow

Damn, Its right there!!! Its so close!!! Its going to do what its going to do I guess...at least a salt run is imminent...as far as i can see. If everyone stops watching it..maybe it will suprise all of us.


----------



## brandonslc

Stop thinking about snow and think about bud bash


----------



## Danhoe

Hey I tried to give you guys something else to think about. lol Dan


----------



## smoore45

TheXpress2002;988427 said:


> Does anyone local here have a wiring schematic for 2000 Ford F250. Need the 4x4 aspect of it.


I can probably dig you up somethin'. You need to be more specific though, like connector to the transfer case or connectors to the IP or something.


----------



## TheXpress2002

smoore45;988460 said:


> I can probably dig you up somethin'. You need to be more specific though, like connector to the transfer case or connectors to the IP or something.


To sum it up. 4x4 is not working. (it does though when I take the transfer case motor off and switch it manually) Took the transfer case motor off and connected it to the battery to test it to make sure it works. It does. Went through all the fuses. They are working properly. Checked the vacuum lines they are working properly. When I try to operate the switch from the cab it does not work.


----------



## ChaseCreekSnow

Check the continuity of the switch...


----------



## firelwn82

TheXpress2002;988476 said:


> To sum it up. 4x4 is not working. (it does though when I take the transfer case motor off and switch it manually) Took the transfer case motor off and connected it to the battery to test it to make sure it works. It does. Went through all the fuses. They are working properly. Checked the vacuum lines they are working properly. When I try to operate the switch from the cab it does not work.


Not being a smart ass in anyway shape or form for once.... :laughing: But I think your switch is bad. This is why I refuse to buy anything with electronic shift four wheel drive. I would try a new switch or swapping one from another truck to see.


----------



## F250SD

well next week then!!

Rochester, MI 5-Day Forecast 
Friday, February 05, 2010 Metric | English WeatherAlarm™!
Snow occurring on Feb 8 | Feb 9. Total amount 4.3 Inches.


----------



## TheXpress2002

ChaseCreekSnow;988494 said:


> Check the continuity of the switch...





firelwn82;988498 said:


> Not being a smart ass in anyway shape or form for once.... :laughing: But I think your switch is bad. This is why I refuse to buy anything with electronic shift four wheel drive. I would try a new switch or swapping one from another truck to see.


I had begun to figure that. I did not know if there was another way to test for it.


----------



## smoore45

TheXpress2002;988476 said:


> To sum it up. 4x4 is not working. (it does though when I take the transfer case motor off and switch it manually) Took the transfer case motor off and connected it to the battery to test it to make sure it works. It does. Went through all the fuses. They are working properly. Checked the vacuum lines they are working properly. When I try to operate the switch from the cab it does not work.


Sounds like it could just be a bad switch. There is also another electronic module(GEM) that is between the switch and the transfer case. I believe it is located under the dash on the drivers side, just left of the steering wheel. It has three connectors going to it.

Here is what I could dig up, not very detailed, but at least gives you wire colors:


----------



## firelwn82

TheXpress2002;988506 said:


> I had begun to figure that. I did not know if there was another way to test for it.


Yeah I'm not sure how to check continuity but yeah try that... lol I usually just take it to my auto parts store and they test my electrical type stuff for me. Not many of you will know Mazza autoparts but if you have one close there an awesome reliable source for info and parts. Way better than those Auto crap I mean zones and Murrays for damn sure


----------



## Jason Pallas

Xpress - you've probably already done this but, make sure you have power to the 4x switch, if you've got power, jump the switch and see if it goes into 4 wheel then. Finally, you might have vac pressure to the transfer motor but the diaphram (sp) could be shot and that will make the shift lever in the transfer motor fail (not shift). These are all just quick ideas. Hope they help. Been a long time since I worked on a Ford - lots of Dodges and Chevy's - but they're all pretty much the same. Post back - will try to help asmap.

Hint: to test the vac diaphram, blow into the vac lines and listen for the diaphram to flex/pop back and forth - if it's on the axle, you can even shift into 4 wheel manually like this - just run a long line/tube up to the cab. I know that sounds crazy, but it works (if it's a vac issue). In a pinch you can get through a storm shifting into 4x by sucking and blowing on this line.


----------



## TheXpress2002

Jason Pallas;988548 said:


> Xpress - you've probably already done this but, make sure you have power to the 4x switch, if you've got power, jump the switch and see if it goes into 4 wheel then. Finally, you might have vac pressure to the transfer motor but the diaphram (sp) could be shot and that will make the shift lever in the transfer motor fail (not shift). These are all just quick ideas. Hope they help. Been a long time since I worked on a Ford - lots of Dodges and Chevy's - but they're all pretty much the same. Post back - will try to help asmap.
> 
> Hint: to test the vac diaphram, blow into the vac lines and listen for the diaphram to flex/pop back and forth - if it's on the axle, you can even shift into 4 wheel manually like this - just run a long line/tube up to the cab. I know that sounds crazy, but it works (if it's a vac issue). In a pinch you can get through a storm shifting into 4x by sucking and blowing on this line.


The other thing I did to make sure I would not be screwed in a pinch is manually place it into 4x4 high and then placed the motor back on. Right now the hubs are unlocked so I can still turn on dry pavement. I can then lock them and the 4x4 is engaged.

This is the worst possible design Ford has ever come up with besides putting a gas tank in the rear end of a car.


----------



## ajslands

Xpress I got it


----------



## ChaseCreekSnow

Yes, I also LOATHE this design...This is not an uncommon problem amongst the super duty trucks....regretfully, my truck has the same system...I love my truck, but this is a sore point. I hope you get it figured out. Jason hit the nail on the head with the diaphragm idea. 
You may find yourself out of breathe engaging it this way.


----------



## TheXpress2002

On a weather related note....

Tonight the best chance for flakes is between 9pm and 2am. Monroe and Lenawee counties will see around and inch of snow with it tapering off to a dusting around I96 with no snow north of that.

Then quiet over the weekend with the next LIKELY chance from the early Tuesday morning timeframe through Wednesday. Right now models and NOAA show a range of 4-8 inches of snow. (DGEX NAM and UKMET) (the GFS does not know its left from its right hand right now) The highest totals near the Ohio border. The one factor to play a role will be a dry slot early Wednesday morning, but I feel with the lower level moisture content it should be brief. Then we will get some residual snow on the wrap around.


----------



## firelwn82

ajslands;988570 said:


> Xpress I got it


you got what young lad what did you get???? A clue???? ha ha sorry little buddy had too. It was wide open.... lmao :laughing:


----------



## JR Snow Removal

TheXpress2002;988573 said:


> On a weather related note....
> 
> Tonight the best chance for flakes is between 9pm and 2am. Monroe and Lenawee counties will see around and inch of snow with it tapering off to a dusting around I96 with no snow north of that.
> 
> Then quiet over the weekend with the next LIKELY chance from the early Tuesday morning timeframe through Wednesday. Right now models show a range of 4-8 inches of snow. (DGEX NAM and UKMET) (the GFS does not know its left from its right hand right now) The highest totals near the Ohio border. The one factor to play a role will be a dry slot early Wednesday morning, but I feel with the lower level moisture content it should be brief. Then we will get some residual snow on the wrap around.


Seriously? I just put everything away for the year :laughing:


----------



## ajslands

i hope this is what you were looking for if not i got a whole book


----------



## ajslands

...................


----------



## ajslands

sorry for ammount of posts but when i try to edit them and add pictures it dosen let me so this one is to fix the first one, i britghtend it up a little


----------



## P&M Landscaping

Just starting to snow downriver..


----------



## silvetouch

P&M Landscaping;988728 said:


> Just starting to snow downriver..


yeah, just saw that too. probably going to get a dusting 94 south. I'm not really that concerned. Going to dinner here in a few.


----------



## Lightningllc

If you look at noaa loop, That is amazing how it just stops at ann arbor, If it wouldn't wow we might get some snow!!!


----------



## TheXpress2002

Thank you ajs


----------



## Jason Pallas

Good job kid (AJs). You're alright in my book.



BTW - 20"-30" of snow in DC! Holy crap. I wouldn't even know how to begin to take care of that monster. I've been in this business for over 25 years - and that's the kinda stuff that makes me shake in my boots, piss my pants and cower in the corner sucking my thumb. What a freekin' nightmare!!!! Could you imagine the pissed off customers you'd have because it would take days to get everyone cleared out (and you know how understanding they would be - not!). Thank GOD, ALLAH or whoever that this one missed us!


----------



## M & D LAWN

AJ or P & M, is it starting to stick on the Island yet?
Thanks for any info.


----------



## alternative

I agree and would not want to even think about how to take that one on..BUT, it definitely would make this season a bit more interesting.


----------



## Loaderpusher

M & D LAWN;988903 said:


> AJ or P & M, is it starting to stick on the Island yet?
> Thanks for any info.


Just talk to a guy down in Trenton, he said shouders of the roads had a slight dusting and it had stopped snowing there for a bit. My web cam set up in Taylor shows patchy snow in our lot.


----------



## ajslands

M & D LAWN;988903 said:


> AJ or P & M, is it starting to stick on the Island yet?
> Thanks for any info.


Yes it has it started About 1:30 ago not much tho and I just checked it's only like a dusting but bare in some spots cuz the wind is blowin


----------



## TheXpress2002

Jason Pallas;988884 said:


> Good job kid (AJs). You're alright in my book.
> 
> BTW - 20"-30" of snow in DC! Holy crap. I wouldn't even know how to begin to take care of that monster. I've been in this business for over 25 years - and that's the kinda stuff that makes me shake in my boots, piss my pants and cower in the corner sucking my thumb. What a freekin' nightmare!!!! Could you imagine the pissed off customers you'd have because it would take days to get everyone cleared out (and you know how understanding they would be - not!). Thank GOD, ALLAH or whoever that this one missed us!


Can you imangine their winter budget. It was blown the 1st week of December down there. They will also eclipse their all time record snowfall for a season with just 3 storms.

Can you also see a per push customer with a 1/3 price per inch over contract price. Say you had a customer with a $100.00 contract and that you had 30 inches that would be at a cost of $892.00:laughing::laughing:


----------



## ajslands

Where do you put snow in big cities like dc or new York?
And If I 20-30" of snow fell and you had 25 clients on your list. You'd be plowing I dot even know how long??? 
And to Jason or xpress since you both study weather, how do the patterns work eg. Since we had el niño this year, how does that affect next year. 
And to md I'll keep you updated on that lot it's only a mile from my house.


----------



## M & D LAWN

Thanks AJ, I Appreciate it.:salute


----------



## Matson Snow

ajslands;988952 said:


> Where do you put snow in big cities like dc or new York?
> And If I 20-30" of snow fell and you had 25 clients on your list. You'd be plowing I dot even know how long???
> And to Jason or xpress since you both study weather, how do the patterns work eg. Since we had el niño this year, how does that affect next year.
> And to md I'll keep you updated on that lot it's only a mile from my house.


AJ......Didnt you tell me you are gonna bid that Kroger Lot for $39.50 per push and $19.95 per salt app. for next year....


----------



## M & D LAWN

Good luck with that, I don't even get that much.:laughing:


----------



## P&M Landscaping

Radar was looking really good before I left my house to grab my plow now it looks terrible.... Go figure. I hate this winter. Roads on GI are slick, will at least be a salting


----------



## ajslands

Matson Snow;988984 said:


> AJ......Didnt you tell me you are gonna bid that Kroger Lot for $39.50 per push and $19.95 per salt app. for next year....


Umm ya I must of told you that if I was only plowing the walks and salting the entrances.. Lmao


----------



## silvetouch

i was just in taylor and lots with traffic are just wet.....i just got down to rockwood and everything is covered. huge difference.


----------



## ajslands

silvetouch;989043 said:


> i was just in taylor and lots with traffic are just wet.....i just got down to rockwood and everything is covered. huge difference.


Yes same here but oddly enough roads are snow covered. Md youre lot is wet except in back where it's patchy with loading dock covered and walks have snow on them


----------



## Leisure Time LC

John, (Metro)

I found another truck for you


----------



## 24v6spd

Leisure Time LC;989064 said:


> John, (Metro)
> 
> I found another truck for you


Sweet, love those old dodges.


----------



## silvetouch

anybody have any thoughts on when snow should be done for the night?


----------



## Lightningllc

I live at 9 mile and us 23 theres nothing here, Whats everyone seeing??? Talked to a friend lives in milan said he's got 1.5 on the ground.


----------



## silvetouch

i'm in rockwood and we have about 1/4",,, pretty slick roads here.
further north in taylor, main roads were wet about an hour or 2 ago.


----------



## Leisure Time LC

I have nothing in Westland, Not even a flake


----------



## Superior L & L

Let me know when it hits96


----------



## bigjeeping

Lightningllc;989119 said:


> I live at 9 mile and us 23 theres nothing here, Whats everyone seeing??? Talked to a friend lives in milan said he's got 1.5 on the ground.


My side of Milan has 1/4 inch at best.. however there are a couple and I mean 1 or 2 spots were the wind has blown up some small drifts maybe 1" or 1.5"


----------



## silvetouch

Superior L & L;989154 said:


> Let me know when it hits96


looks like you'll have to wait til Tuesday.


----------



## P&M Landscaping

Looks like it's all done, no work for tonight... Okay with me, the throwout bearing is going on the Jeep, going to try and get it in tomorrow and monday to get a new clutch kit put in.. Hopefully done for Tuesday


----------



## leepotter

Figures I buy a plow and we've only had 1 decent event worth plowing up here. Ughhhhhhhh:crying:


----------



## Snow Plow King

Day
High: 29°F RealFeel®: 15°F
1-3 inches of snowView the Hour-by-Hour Forecast
Winds: ENE at 15mph 
Wind Gusts: 29 mph 
Max UV Index: Low (1) 
Thunderstorm Probability: 1% 
Amount of Precipitation: 0.21in 
Amount of Rain: 0.00in 
Amount of Snow: 2.3in 
Hours of Precipitation: 12 Hrs 
Hours of Rain: 0 Hrs 
Hours of Daylight: 10.4 Hrs 
Night
Low: 18°F RealFeel®: -4°F
Windy with snow, accumulating an additional 4-8 inchesView the Hour-by-Hour Forecast
Winds: NNE at 23mph 
Wind Gusts: 32 mph 
Min UV Index: N/A 
Thunderstorm Probability: 1% 
Amount of Precipitation: 0.31in 
Amount of Rain: 0.00in 
Amount Snow: 6.2in 
Hours of Precipitation: 12 Hrs 
Hours of Rain: 0 Hrs 
Hours of Dark 13.6 Hrs


----------



## Snow Plow King

8.5 inches of snow on Tuesday, Feb 9. Get ready guys the [email protected]! is coming. Don't forget we have salt at $60.00 a ton. Buy it early. The snow storm is on it's way. This information was just posted.


----------



## TheXpress2002

Thanks for the copy and paste.....lol

Models have blown the Tuesday storm way up. I think I little over done. It is a little too early to be calling for 8-12 inches especially with the dry slot and the phasing factor but I do see this still at least being a 4-8 inch snowfall


----------



## F250SD

Thanks Xpress! 
Now i dont like accuweather, most the time they LowBall the snow to death but they have said;
Yesterday: Snow occuring on Feb 8-9 they had the 4.3 
Snow occurring on Feb 9. Total amount 6.4 Inches. 
I dont know why i even look any where but on here! Xpress you should make a sitejust for your weather that requires donations!

Guess i should dust off the plow!


----------



## Jason Pallas

TheXpress2002;989351 said:


> Thanks for the copy and paste.....lol
> 
> Models have blown the Tuesday storm way up. I think I little over done. It is a little too early to be calling for 8-12 inches especially with the dry slot and the phasing factor but I do see this still at least being a 4-8 inch snowfall


Cut and paste.....:laughing::laughing::laughing::
That's a good one!

I agree - think this "storm" is more of an "event" and we'll most likely see 4-5 quick inches on Tuesday and some lingering minor accumulations Tues night into Wed. Things still need to come together a little better(dry slot, some high level moisture transport, shearing/occluding etc,,), but that's my take on it now.

I'll defer to Snow Plow King as things get closer:laughing:


----------



## Lightningllc

I hate winters like this if I would of known it wasn't gonna snow I would have went up to gaylord snowmobiling, God I hate michigan weather sometimes.

But I guess it pays some bills.

Is anyone having employees getting upset that there not making money???? I get a phone call a day from one of them and my subcontractors are talking about heading south to the 
(REAL SNOW). Is anyone else having this problem or am I just the lucky one???


----------



## Lightningllc

Models continue to advertise the next storm system organizing over
the plains on monday and bringing a chance of widespread snow to
southeast michigan for tuesday...with lingering snow showers
continuing into wednesday. The upper level wave seen on water
vapor over northern manitoba will slide south into the plains in
time to phase with the next trough approaching from the pacific
coast. Strong southerly flow ahead of this strengthening system
will act to transport moisture north from the gulf of mexico. A
surface low pressure system is expected to occlude just south of
michigan with a secondary low developing along the east coast by
tuesday night. Strong dynamics associated with this system warrant
high pops and a good chance of snow on tuesday although it is too
soon to start narrowing in on expected accumulations. Models are
currently very generous with qpf but there is some concern that
the 170+ knot upper level jet moving across the southern united
states will cause this system to wrap up very quickly and force
the trajectory of the best moisture transport east of the
appalachians faster than models depict. It does look like
accumulating snow is likely on tuesday with initial estimates of 4
inches of more possible. Hesitant to get too carried away with
greater accumulations at this time given concerns about moisture
transport and the potential for the dryslot to set up overhead and
limit accumulations. We do expect lighter snow showers with minor
additional accumulations to continue on tuesday night and
wednesday as the system pulls away to the east with lingering
deformation and a tight cyclonic flow in place over the region.
Have raised pops from tuesday through wednesday and this trend
will likely continue as confidence increases in timing and storm
track into next week.


----------



## Scenic Lawnscape

I need to go hang out at my mom and sisters in VA, they are getting another 12" today, 10" last weekend, and multiple 6"+ storms this year. They completely shut down when they get over 2" down there,they only use sand on the roads.


----------



## GreenAcresFert

Scenic Lawnscape;989443 said:


> I need to go hang out at my mom and sisters in VA, they are getting another 12" today, 10" last weekend, and multiple 6"+ storms this year. They completely shut down when they get over 2" down there,they only use sand on the roads.


My cousin sent this pic this morning from VA


----------



## TheXpress2002

Jason Pallas;989425 said:


> Cut and paste.....:laughing::laughing::laughing::
> That's a good one!
> 
> I agree - think this "storm" is more of an "event" and we'll most likely see 4-5 quick inches on Tuesday and some lingering minor accumulations Tues night into Wed. Things still need to come together a little better(dry slot, some high level moisture transport, shearing/occluding etc,,), but that's my take on it now.
> 
> I'll defer to Snow Plow King as things get closer:laughing:


Yes there a few details that will need to be worked out. This one will not be missing us though. We will be getting something out of it. The models are all in agreement with the track but have a slight difference with timing leading to different forecasts in relation to snow depths. If things phase to soon, we will see 4-6 inches. If things phase like they are showing right now it will be in the range of 6-10. I am still going to take the low road and go with 4-6 seeing that anytime systems phase it is always a complex situation.

EDIT: The other thing that I did notice is the dry slot in the past 3 runs does not effect us. This is quite odd, and is noteworthy in someone forecasting 6-10 inches. I still feel with any storm coming from the four corners that at some point there will be a dry slot in there (or at least I hope)

Now another trend that I have noticed is the fact with the last storms that have been south of us the following storm has trended around 150 miles to 200 miles further north with the heavier snow. Now if the trend continues that means we will be under the gun Tuesday and Wednesday.


----------



## brandonslc

TheXpress2002;989459 said:


> Yes there a few details that will need to be worked out. This one will not be missing us though. We will be getting something out of it. The models are all in agreement with the track but have a slight difference with timing leading to different forecasts in relation to snow depths. If things phase to soon, we will see 4-6 inches. If things phase like they are showing right now it will be in the range of 6-10. I am still going to take the low road and go with 4-6 seeing that anytime systems phase it is always a complex situation.
> 
> Now another trend that I have noticed is the fact with the last storms that have been south of us the following storm has trended around 150 miles to 200 miles further north with the heavier snow. Now if the trend continues that means we will be under the gun Tuesday and Wednesday.


I'll be happy if we get a saltin instead of a plowin on this one


----------



## F250SD

brandonslc;989462 said:


> I'll be happy if we get a saltin instead of a plowin on this one


BOO!! I am sick of the crappy salt taste, My plow and truck are still under warranty i would like to break them this season so i don't have to pay for it next year!

Plowable event please!!


----------



## Allor Outdoor

If we get over 8 inches, We might have some real pissed off seasonal customers! Most of our seasonal contracts have additional fees for storms over 8 inches. After only plowing 4 times all season they are going to get hit with more $$ because it is over 8 inches....yikes!


----------



## HGT INC.

*Excessive snow posts*

A great way to determine an upcoming snow fall is to take whatever the weather experts predict is to 1st, divide it by two and then take half of that. An example would be 8'' forecast. take half, gives you 4'', divide by 2 and this gives you 2''. This may not be perfect, but it comes in closer than a lot of computer models. This may help to cut down on some of the excessive posts of " snowing here, not snowing here, 1'' here, nothing here". http://www.plowsite.com/images/smilies/laughing.gif


----------



## procut

HGT INC.;989493 said:


> A great way to determine an upcoming snow fall is to take whatever the weather experts predict is to 1st, divide it by two and then take half of that. An example would be 8'' forecast. take half, gives you 4'', divide by 2 and this gives you 2''. This may not be perfect, but it comes in closer than a lot of computer models. This may help to cut down on some of the excessive posts of " snowing here, not snowing here, 1'' here, nothing here". http://www.plowsite.com/images/smilies/laughing.gif


You know, there is some truth to that. A lot of times I take what the local weather guesser says, and divide it by two. This usually gets you pretty close to the accumulation on the pavement.


----------



## firelwn82

I hate heavy snows. There brutal on equipment. I guess after last year of virtually all events being powder I guess its out turn to feel the wrath of some heavy crap. Lets hope that its nothing more than 4 inches and its simple to push.


----------



## Lightningllc

We need one big storm this year, Watch if you look further in the weather we are in for some more snow this season!!! accuweather is predicting 8.3""" If it is true that will be some good money!!!!! Maybe 2 pushes


----------



## ChaseCreekSnow

I won't hold my breath on anything coming our way...As long as we all hit our triggers, thats all I care about. I prefer to not get a huge storm, although we are WAYYYYY overdue for one. So seeing as the most accurate weather site I have seen thus far this season ( accuweather ) is calling for some serious snow, I think it could easily happen. I wouldn't mind an 8" snow fall, then i get to charge double. payup


----------



## procut

Holy $#[email protected] AccuWeather is calling for 1"-3" Tuedsay then an additional 8"-12" Tuesday night. This sounds like about 40 hours with no sleep.


----------



## TheXpress2002

procut;989642 said:


> Holy $#[email protected] AccuWeather is calling for 1"-3" Tuedsay then an additional 8"-12" Tuesday night. This sounds like about 40 hours with no sleep.


----------



## Scenic Lawnscape

procut;989642 said:


> Holy $#[email protected] AccuWeather is calling for 1"-3" Tuedsay then an additional 8"-12" Tuesday night. This sounds like about 40 hours with no sleep.


so i might get 6 hrs then 

The way my contractor works, he will wait till its done and call us out after he has opened them up:realmad:


----------



## brookline

I will definitely be getting some pre sleeping in on monday then.prsport


----------



## Scenic Lawnscape

Scenic Lawnscape;989443 said:


> I need to go hang out at my mom and sisters in VA, they are getting another 12" today, 10" last weekend, and multiple 6"+ storms this year. They completely shut down when they get over 2" down there,they only use sand on the roads.


2 1/2 feet so far and still snowing just a hour north of my mom.

They about a 1-1/2 feet where she is


----------



## Scenic Lawnscape

express and jason

Does this show anything good? I think I am reading it right

http://www.wunderground.com/modelmaps/maps.asp

click on the animate


----------



## terrapro

It snowed last night?  Not even one flake fell here.


----------



## silvetouch

terrapro;989721 said:


> It snowed last night?  Not even one flake fell here.


yeah... pretty much brownstown south


----------



## Runner

Yeah, here in Flint they are calling for NOTHING for your guys' Tuesday/Wednesday events.


----------



## TheXpress2002

Runner;989843 said:


> Yeah, here in Flint they are calling for NOTHING for your guys' Tuesday/Wednesday events.


Trust me you will be plowing. More than what you will want to be.


----------



## Scenic Lawnscape

I still have my truck listed for $2500 on c/l, I just had a guy call ask a few questions and then ask me if a salter comes with the truck for that price.

Sure the body is in bad shape but it runs and drives great and has a working plow..

I think people dont read before the call, i dont have any where in the ad that say's salt or salter.

Maybe i should raise the price with the coming storm:laughing:


----------



## Jays Green Daze

Runner;989843 said:


> Yeah, here in Flint they are calling for NOTHING for your guys' Tuesday/Wednesday events.


AccuWeather is calling for 8-12 inches in the Flint area Tuesday night.


----------



## Do It All Do It Right

Allor Outdoor;989492 said:


> If we get over 8 inches, We might have some real pissed off seasonal customers! Most of our seasonal contracts have additional fees for storms over 8 inches. After only plowing 4 times all season they are going to get hit with more $$ because it is over 8 inches....yikes!


Your customers for now; your decision for future business. Depends on your level of services and snow totals during the full season; your contract, your scale. Their agreement to pay and their signautre on the document!


----------



## WMHLC

I don't have a problem with your posts, but one every day is a little over kill. I think we all get the point you have salt for sale, and I'm sure somebody will call you when they need it.
Maybe you should do something to help another member on this board out or give some advice instead of working on lining your pockets. American greed will come back and bite you in the butt.



Snow Plow King;990166 said:


> Edit your email options then. People like you are something else. You people in here are grown ups. So act like adults instead of crying like babies. If you do all the crying, you leave none for my daughter!


----------



## superiorsnowrem

Anyone in need of a Western Plow let me know. I have 2 for sale. Both are 8'6" one of which is a V Plow. Let me know if you are interested.


----------



## michigancutter

Wow, you guys are crazy!!!! Channel 2 just said 4 inches for tuesday night into wensday. Hope we get it will be nice to work instead of gaing weight from eating so much.lol


----------



## GreenAcresFert

michigancutter;990201 said:


> Hope we get it will be nice to work instead of gaing weight from eating so much.lol


Amen to that


----------



## groundbreakers

procut;989642 said:


> Holy $#[email protected] AccuWeather is calling for 1"-3" Tuedsay then an additional 8"-12" Tuesday night. This sounds like about 40 hours with no sleep.


WOW i must be in LALA land ... i heard 60% chance of snow . nothing about 6" to 12 " or nething about it ....


----------



## michigancutter

is it snowing by anyone rigth now? just went to let the boys outside and i have about 1/4 inch on the gound. wtf didnt hear anything about snow showers tonight. snowing anywhere else????


----------



## Metro Lawn

michigancutter;990291 said:


> is it snowing by anyone rigth now? just went to let the boys outside and i have about 1/4 inch on the gound. wtf didnt hear anything about snow showers tonight. snowing anywhere else????


They said with winds from the North, there was a chance for some Huron Lake effect from 59 North...


----------



## silvetouch

Wow, wonder if some of these guys are going to be able to plow Tuesday or if their cramps will be to bad? :laughing:


----------



## eatonpaving

*Stihl power broom*

Can anybody use it. Just like new, one tank ran thru it.

350.00 randy 1734-781-5328

TRIED TO GET MY SIDEWALK GUY TO USE IT, HE JUST WANTS TO STAY ON THE QUAD.


----------



## TheXpress2002

Sunday Morning Update:

For the first time this year the models have been in agreement for over 6 runs now with the approaching storm. I am standing by my statement yesterday with the track of the storm. The storm will be affecting areas south of the Saginaw Valley and totals will increase as you move further south with the highest totals between M-59 and the Ohio border. Once the low slides to the east of us it looks to stall out over Cleveland. This will lead to some areas from I96 south with some very heavy banding. 

Slight adjustment to timing. It looks that right now we look at snow beginning late Tuesday morning rather than early Tuesday morning.

Snow totals: 
Saginaw Valley to I69 will see 3-5 inches
I69 to I59 will see 5-6 inches
I59 to to I96 will see 6-8 inches. Possibly more with banding setting up.
I96 to the border will see 6-8 inches. Possibly more with banding setting up. There is also a mention of a dry slot that might sneak in. That is why I am leaving this area at the 6-8 inches. If no dry slot moves in then do expect around 10 inches. Latest models show no dry slot.


----------



## terrapro

Thanks for the update Express wesport


----------



## 2FAST4U

Wow go thing my iner snow alarm went off this morning. woke up to a 1/4" on the ground, made for a nice Sunday morning salt for my one comm that has brunch. Well looks like a day of relax'n and checking the trucks over and such, in preparation for tues/wed. 

Thanks for the updates Xpress and Jason always greatly appreciated!!!


----------



## DJC

They went for 4-8 " down to 1-3" in this area. Oh well thats enough for a push.


----------



## brookline

Thanks for the update! Looks like we will finally get some major hours plowing:saluteayup


----------



## bigjeeping

TheXpress2002;990359 said:


> Slight adjustment to timing. It looks that right now we look at snow beginning late Tuesday morning rather than early Tuesday morning.
> 
> .


What time does it look to end at?


----------



## TheXpress2002

bigjeeping;990451 said:


> What time does it look to end at?


Noon Wednesday


----------



## Lightningllc

Accuweather is now reporting monday night thru wensday morning 11.4 inches, Wow maybe we will get 3-4 pushes????? I hate snow falls over 5 inches it is so hard on equipment.

xpress tell us this could not happen or could it???


----------



## TheXpress2002

Lightningllc;990487 said:


> Accuweather is now reporting monday night thru wensday morning 11.4 inches, Wow maybe we will get 3-4 pushes????? I hate snow falls over 5 inches it is so hard on equipment.
> 
> xpress tell us this could not happen or could it???


Like I stated in the post. It could happen. It will depend on the banding that will occur and where it will occur. We will not have a grasp on where it could set up until Tuesday once everything comes together. Just know the potential is there.

I would say 2 pushes. 3-4 pushes is a little excessive. By the looks of it one late Tuesday and then one Wednesday.


----------



## Lightningllc

TheXpress2002;990495 said:


> I would say 2 pushes. 3-4 pushes is a little excessive. By the looks of it one late Tuesday and then one Wednesday.


It sounded good though, I would like to get 3 pushes out of a storm that would help!!! I'll be happy with 2 :crying::crying:

I hope my employees can finally work, I just lost one he driving a gravel train now.

It's crazy were at a 21 salting this season but 2 pushes. This snowfall will help everyone out, I was thinking the people that haven't paid i am gonna call tommarrow and let them know where they stand before this big storm!wesportwesport


----------



## TheXpress2002

Lightningllc;990527 said:


> It's crazy were at a 21 salting this season but 2 pushes. This snowfall will help everyone out, I was thinking the people that haven't paid i am gonna call tommarrow and let them know where they stand before this big storm!wesportwesport


Well when you do start making your calls. I can add 31 companies to your list. You can go all out on the 120 day people.


----------



## flykelley

Ok Guys
Anyone know where is the cheapest to buy a angle cylinder for a Boss 8.6 straight 2005? Part number HYD08830. I have one that is leaking at the nut, can't seem to tighten the nut anymore. Online it looks like they are selling for about $125.00. The fluid is leaking just sitting in the driveway.

Thanks Mike


----------



## Lightningllc

flykelley;990559 said:


> Ok Guys
> Anyone know where is the cheapest to buy a angle cylinder for a Boss 8.6 straight 2005? Part number HYD08830. I have one that is leaking at the nut, can't seem to tighten the nut anymore. Online it looks like they are selling for about $125.00. The fluid is leaking just sitting in the driveway.
> 
> Thanks Mike


Angelos in wixom or farmington or jthomas in novi


----------



## Lightningllc

TheXpress2002;990548 said:


> Well when you do start making your calls. I can add 31 companies to your list. You can go all out on the 120 day people.


I take it i'm not the only one with money owed to them, My wife was joking the other day when she looked at the books, She said well if everyone paid we could go to hawaii and live like kings for 3 months. I said to her yep and then some. This is getting old this year I am sick of these high receivables when your in the 6 digits it sucks!!


----------



## axl

Just curious if any of you guys ever have any problems with the city you live in giving you sh*t about having plows in your driveway or anything. It is a direct result from somebody in my neighborhood having it in for me....I just got a warning notice from Redford Twp in regards to PROPERTY MAINT... snow plow blades stored in front yard. I have two trucks that are also personal vehicles of mine and my brother....we always have the blade attached to the trucks unless we go somewhere we drop it until we come back. Apparently somebody just cant stand the sight of them....i cant wait for this storm to come threw because i always plow my street and I WILL NOT BE DOING IT THIS TIME!

Just to give you a taste of what i deal with.....I have also received warnings for not having my garbage cans behind the house, parking on the grass (one tire was sitting on the grass), auto repairs done in my driveway (rotating tires, etc. for one day at most), having a trailer parked in my driveway, etc

If I find out who is complaining.....:angry::realmad:


----------



## brandonslc

axl;990582 said:


> Just curious if any of you guys ever have any problems with the city you live in giving you sh*t about having plows in your driveway or anything. It is a direct result from somebody in my neighborhood having it in for me....I just got a warning notice from Redford Twp in regards to PROPERTY MAINT... snow plow blades stored in front yard. I have two trucks that are also personal vehicles of mine and my brother....we always have the blade attached to the trucks unless we go somewhere we drop it until we come back. Apparently somebody just cant stand the sight of them....i cant wait for this storm to come threw because i always plow my street and I WILL NOT BE DOING IT THIS TIME!
> 
> Just to give you a taste of what i deal with.....I have also received warnings for not having my garbage cans behind the house, parking on the grass (one tire was sitting on the grass), auto repairs done in my driveway (rotating tires, etc. for one day at most), having a trailer parked in my driveway, etc
> 
> If I find out who is complaining.....:angry::realmad:


Might be another landscape company...Maybe four seasons?


----------



## Lightningllc

Look next door and behind your house. My cousin had 3 trucks in his drive and a enclosed, The next door neighbor called the cops and township everytime he did anything, Well to say that neighbor got his last winter, My cous stopped plowing the street and the neighbor came over and asked why did you stop he said because of you, He said if I pay to plow will you???? He said if you stop calling i might think about it, Well problem solved and he got paid to do something he was doing for free before, I laughed thats awesome!!! No problems now and the neighbor brings over beer and they are watching superbowl in the garage today???


----------



## 24v6spd

axl;990582 said:


> Just curious if any of you guys ever have any problems with the city you live in giving you sh*t about having plows in your driveway or anything. It is a direct result from somebody in my neighborhood having it in for me....I just got a warning notice from Redford Twp in regards to PROPERTY MAINT... snow plow blades stored in front yard. I have two trucks that are also personal vehicles of mine and my brother....we always have the blade attached to the trucks unless we go somewhere we drop it until we come back. Apparently somebody just cant stand the sight of them....i cant wait for this storm to come threw because i always plow my street and I WILL NOT BE DOING IT THIS TIME!
> Yes, I have. Go to the city and file a freedom on information request, you may be able to find out who's complaining. Also go online or request a copy of ordinances and familiarize yourself with them, if their trying to ticket you ask to see in writing ordinance that deals with the praticular violation. I went around and took pictures of plows in other peoples yards, there were many.....end of story.


----------



## M & D LAWN

WTF is wrong with people, I go to the store where we keep a loader at and some a$$holes broke out one window, tore the visor off, broke the rear-view mirror and a few knobs. What is the motivation to do this. :angry::angry: Needless to say it's going to be a mad rush to try and get the window fixed before it starts snowing Tuesday.


----------



## Milwaukee

24v6spd;990601 said:


> axl;990582 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I have. Go to the city and file a freedom on information request, you may be able to find out who's complaining. Also go online or request a copy of ordinances and familiarize yourself with them, if their trying to ticket you ask to see in writing ordinance that deals with the particular violation. I went around and took pictures of plows in other peoples yards, there were many.....end of story.
> 
> 
> 
> My neighbor done before with her RV motorhome. Well code officer came and told her moving that or they will tow.
> 
> Neighbor say You can't do that look at that neighbors have boat and truck that been sit since 2002. Code Officer have no word then left it.
Click to expand...


----------



## Milwaukee

M & D LAWN;990604 said:


> WTF is wrong with people, I go to the store where we keep a loader at and some a$$holes broke out one window, tore the visor off, broke the rear-view mirror and a few knobs. What is the motivation to do this. :angry::angry: Needless to say it's going to be a mad rush to try and get the window fixed before it starts snowing Tuesday.


Park in Detroit? Good lucky. Mostly it teenagers that are bored and want vandalism it.

Don't start. Check diesel tank, hydraulic tank, and oil to make sure nothing in there like sugar or stuff that will damaged expensive stuff.


----------



## 24v6spd

It is also a good idea to keep a file with any notices, warnings etc. in case you ever have to dispute anything. Sounds like a neighbor with too much time on their hands. A lot of cities only take complaints from residents.


----------



## Milwaukee

24v6spd;990612 said:


> It is also a good idea to keep a file with any notices, warnings etc. in case you ever have to dispute anything. Sounds like a neighbor with too much time on their hands. A lot of cities only take complaints from residents.


We know who it is. It old woman that live across street. She call on like 10 neighbors about vehicles, trailers, firewood, garbage, remodel, loud, and bright light.

But lucky she doesn't call on us.


----------



## P&M Landscaping

M&D, was it the one you had parked at Krogers on the island? If it is, i'm 100% sure it is teenagers, that lot is a common hang out for them and they are always wrecking stuff...


----------



## axl

24v6spd....can u really do the whole freedom of info request to find out who is complaining?


----------



## M & D LAWN

P&M Landscaping;990626 said:


> M&D, was it the one you had parked at Krogers on the island? If it is, i'm 100% sure it is teenagers, that lot is a common hang out for them and they are always wrecking stuff...


No, it was at a store we have in Dearborn. We've been leaving equipment there for 6 years and never had a problem. After having my truck stolen twice last year and my dad's truck attempted to be stolen twice last year, I was hoping 2010 was going to be better.


----------



## Matson Snow

P&M Landscaping;990626 said:


> M&D, was it the one you had parked at Krogers on the island? If it is, i'm 100% sure it is teenagers, that lot is a common hang out for them and they are always wrecking stuff...


Was it You and AJ.....Kids..What are you gonna do...:waving:


----------



## 24v6spd

axl;990627 said:


> 24v6spd....can u really do the whole freedom of info request to find out who is complaining?


Yes, you can. You have to fill out the request and pay so much per sheet for printing. However some cities have the complainents name attached on post-it notes so they are easily removed. Once the code officers start coming to your property they continue to come and nit-pick you to death. A lot of times they are attempting to enforce things that aren't on the books Don't be imtimidated and tell them to show you in writing. I found out our code guy was running a welding business out of his home, which was strictly forbidden. Get a copy of the ordinances and read them, if they ticket you for something that isn't in there don't be afraid to go to court.


----------



## P&M Landscaping

Matson, what can I say, I need some more accounts and that Krogers is right down the road from me! :laughing: M&D, times are tough and people will do almost anything, my Boss has had 2 Trucks, and two enclosed trailers full of mowers and equipment stolen out of his yard... People are just dirtbags


----------



## 24v6spd

Milwaukee;990622 said:


> We know who it is. It old woman that live across street. She call on like 10 neighbors about vehicles, trailers, firewood, garbage, remodel, loud, and bright light.
> 
> But lucky she doesn't call on us.


The best thing is to try to stay on your neighbors good side, unfortunatly some people don't have a good side. I hate when they mess with people who are just trying to earn an honest living.


----------



## Strictly Snow

axl;990582 said:


> Just curious if any of you guys ever have any problems with the city you live in giving you sh*t about having plows in your driveway or anything. It is a direct result from somebody in my neighborhood having it in for me....I just got a warning notice from Redford Twp in regards to PROPERTY MAINT... snow plow blades stored in front yard. I have two trucks that are also personal vehicles of mine and my brother....we always have the blade attached to the trucks unless we go somewhere we drop it until we come back. Apparently somebody just cant stand the sight of them....i cant wait for this storm to come threw because i always plow my street and I WILL NOT BE DOING IT THIS TIME!
> 
> Just to give you a taste of what i deal with.....I have also received warnings for not having my garbage cans behind the house, parking on the grass (one tire was sitting on the grass), auto repairs done in my driveway (rotating tires, etc. for one day at most), having a trailer parked in my driveway, etc
> 
> If I find out who is complaining.....:angry::realmad:


Keego Harbor is the same way. i fought them for years on personally owned vehicles. According to the city Atty that any vehicle over a F-150 or 1500 is considered a commercial vehicle and not allowed. i went four years with this crap. i now live in Oxford with no problems


----------



## procut

I hate to play the devil's advocate here, but there is really nothing like a bunch of trucks, trailers and equiptment sitting around in a nice redidential neighborhood, especially if they're old and kind of rough looking. 

My neighbor next door is some sort of "handyman" and has a handful of vehicles (all 10+ years old) a crummy old trailer, some scrap lumber & saw horses, ect. all in his driveway and yard. I would never call the city on him because they are very nice people and we get along fine, plus the mess isn't totally out of controll. I do however plan on putting up a fence next summer becasue I'm sick of looking at his junk. 

I guess my point would be instead of going to war with your neighbors, try to put yourself in their shoes. They probably don't think it's "cool" to have a fleet of plow trucks next to your garage. Try to keep things as neat as possible. Keep as much stuff inside or out of sight as possible. Mini storage units can be rented pretty cheap (plus are write off) and can make great catch all for smaller or seldom used items. 

There's my two cents, best of luck to all you with neighbor trouble.


----------



## axl

the ordinance guy was here one time to address one of my vehicles not being entirely on my driveway and told me "I thought you guys would have put in a circle driveway or at least expanded the driveway" I asked him if he was gonna give me a check for $6000 to pay for it. Then he said "just park in the street"(I live on a highly trafficked side street off a main road) I told him I don't wanna clog up the street and he replied "who cares about them make them go around,...hell maybe you will get a new bumper out of it"(implying that maybe somebody will hit my vehicle and get new parts because of it)......THATS EXACTLY WHAT I WANT IS TO HAVE MY VEHICLE IN THE SHOP AND MAKING CLAIMS ON MY INSURANCE.........I wanted to drop that guy right then and there for that stupid azz comment


----------



## Leisure Time LC

My Sunday $1000.00 find for both. The mower has a brand new 15hp Kohler on it


----------



## firelwn82

Nice grab Leisure. Hey since you bring it up. I'm looking for a 60"ztr or walk behind this year. If anyone is looking to get rid of one let me know.


----------



## Greenstar lawn

Nice Ransome, mine looks exactly the same as that. It was my first walk behind i bought and really never gave me any trouble. Now i think the motor is blown the cord wont budge. I am sellin it for $100. Good find and enjoy it.


----------



## AndyTblc

8-12 inches starting monday night


----------



## groundbreakers

Lightningllc;990487 said:


> Accuweather is now reporting monday night thru wensday morning 11.4 inches, Wow maybe we will get 3-4 pushes????? I hate snow falls over 5 inches it is so hard on equipment.
> 
> xpress tell us this could not happen or could it???


 i better call up either Dave Rexroth or Jerry Hodak and find out ..... 12 inches or 4 inches .... but the weather changes so much around here i dont know what to believe nemore


----------



## ChaseCreekSnow

procut;990688 said:


> I hate to play the devil's advocate here, but there is really nothing like a bunch of trucks, trailers and equiptment sitting around in a nice redidential neighborhood, especially if they're old and kind of rough looking.
> 
> My neighbor next door is some sort of "handyman" and has a handful of vehicles (all 10+ years old) a crummy old trailer, some scrap lumber & saw horses, ect. all in his driveway and yard. I would never call the city on him because they are very nice people and we get along fine, plus the mess isn't totally out of controll. I do however plan on putting up a fence next summer becasue I'm sick of looking at his junk.
> 
> I guess my point would be instead of going to war with your neighbors, try to put yourself in their shoes. They probably don't think it's "cool" to have a fleet of plow trucks next to your garage. Try to keep things as neat as possible. Keep as much stuff inside or out of sight as possible. Mini storage units can be rented pretty cheap (plus are write off) and can make great catch all for smaller or seldom used items.
> 
> There's my two cents, best of luck to all you with neighbor trouble.


I had problems in late november/early december with one or more of my neighbors...I have a feeling I know which one. My dump truck was parked in my yard ( I have almost 2 acres in farmington hills ) towards the back part of my yard which is all woods. It sat there for some time while i was doing work on it and maintenance...well somebody's panties got in a bunch and the city dick head came by giving my hell about my plow being out there and signs being on my truck and the whole bit...after my big truck was moved to where it is stored at the problems stopped and i never heard another word..my plow still sits out there so they must have not liked the big yellow dump..hmmmm.


----------



## cuttingedge13

axl;990582 said:


> Just curious if any of you guys ever have any problems with the city you live in giving you sh*t about having plows in your driveway or anything. It is a direct result from somebody in my neighborhood having it in for me....I just got a warning notice from Redford Twp in regards to PROPERTY MAINT... snow plow blades stored in front yard. I have two trucks that are also personal vehicles of mine and my brother....we always have the blade attached to the trucks unless we go somewhere we drop it until we come back. Apparently somebody just cant stand the sight of them....i cant wait for this storm to come threw because i always plow my street and I WILL NOT BE DOING IT THIS TIME!
> 
> Just to give you a taste of what i deal with.....I have also received warnings for not having my garbage cans behind the house, parking on the grass (one tire was sitting on the grass), auto repairs done in my driveway (rotating tires, etc. for one day at most), having a trailer parked in my driveway, etc
> 
> If I find out who is complaining.....:angry::realmad:


Unfortunately your not running real "low profile" ie. bright red trucks and attention getting graphics. Good for business bad for neighbors. I think some of your problems stem from your neighbor on Six Mile. The Township was getting after him for his EZ-WAY cluster [email protected]%K. I think that's why he built that garage. I ran two crews out of my house in Redford for 6 years with no problems....But my neighbors knew I'd cut their knee caps off with a chain saw if they complained. I know it sucks not to be able to do what you want with your property, but small commercial leases are really affordable right now. Best thing I ever did business wise was to rent a shop. It's so nice to be able to leave all that sh#t at work!


----------



## terrapro

Greenstar lawn;990740 said:


> Nice Ransome, mine looks exactly the same as that. It was my first walk behind i bought and really never gave me any trouble. Now i think the motor is blown the cord wont budge. I am sellin it for $100. Good find and enjoy it.


How many hours, what size deck, and do you have pics? I will buy broken equipment. Let me know what you have.

Leisure time that is a friggin steal. Are those 3500lb axles? I wish I could pick up a deal like that. I need another trailer and I can buy new cheaper than these morons want for their beat up old ass junk around here. $2000 for a 6x12 with rotted out wood, broken springs, and flat bald tires?!


----------



## TheXpress2002

The little birdie in my ear is telling me WSW are going to be posted very soon.


----------



## flykelley

TheXpress2002;990799 said:


> The little birdie in my ear is telling me WSW are going to be posted very soon.


So Xpress you are telling us to get the rigs ready for the biggest snowfall yet this season? Thanks for the heads up.

Mike


----------



## terrapro

flykelley;990802 said:


> So Xpress you are telling us to get the rigs ready for the *biggest snowfall yet this season*? Thanks for the heads up.
> 
> Mike


Yeah but that only has to be 4"


----------



## flykelley

terrapro;990809 said:


> Yeah but that only has to be 4"


Yes Terra Pro you are right, it will not take much to make it the biggest of the season.

Mike


----------



## Greenstar lawn

terrapro;990793 said:


> How many hours, what size deck, and do you have pics? I will buy broken equipment. Let me know what you have.:


pm sent......


----------



## Leisure Time LC

terrapro;990793 said:


> Leisure time that is a friggin steal. Are those 3500lb axles? I wish I could pick up a deal like that. I need another trailer and I can buy new cheaper than these morons want for their beat up old ass junk around here. $2000 for a 6x12 with rotted out wood, broken springs, and flat bald tires?!


Yes they are 3500lb axles under it. thanks


----------



## Moonlighter

Thanks for all the heads up on this one Express, I checked the truck out today and found all the u joint on the intermediate shaft are royally screwed up, plus another wheel joint is going out. I will be fixing the truck all day tomorrow, It's better than having it break in the middle of a storm though.

Terrapro what size trailer are you looking for I got a 6 1/2' x 16' dual axle. I need something smaller so this one may have to go come spring. 

If anyone needs help or gets stuck Wednesday in the West Bloomfield, Waterford or surrounding Bloomfield area just call me if I can get to ya I'm willing to help it's going to be a long day. I'm hoping for at least ten to twelve hours out or more just on my route. 248-202-7669 Brian.


----------



## Scenic Lawnscape

TheXpress2002;990799 said:


> The little birdie in my ear is telling me WSW are going to be posted very soon.


What Does this WSW stand for??

Watching superbowl woman??:laughing::laughing:


----------



## asps4u

terrapro;990793 said:


> How many hours, what size deck, and do you have pics? I will buy broken equipment. Let me know what you have.
> 
> Leisure time that is a friggin steal. Are those 3500lb axles? I wish I could pick up a deal like that. I need another trailer and I can buy new cheaper than these morons want for their beat up old ass junk around here. $2000 for a 6x12 with rotted out wood, broken springs, and flat bald tires?!


Hey Cole, if you're looking for a new trailer, there is a place in Quincy, MI called Brenner Equipment on US-12 that sells new trailers for dirt cheap. They're an hour and a half from you, but the savings are worth it. Depending on what you are looking for, they have all kinds of trailers; open, enclosed, equipment haulers, car haulers, you name it. The open trailers are made from angle iron, not tubing if that makes a difference to you, but I know last fall when I was there, they had a 14' open for $1250, and 16' tandem axle for $1650. Their number is (517)639-5507. Hope that helps. :waving:


----------



## brookline

Moonlighter;990883 said:


> Thanks for all the heads up on this one Express, I checked the truck out today and found all the u joint on the intermediate shaft are royally screwed up, plus another wheel joint is going out. I will be fixing the truck all day tomorrow, It's better than having it break in the middle of a storm though.
> 
> Terrapro what size trailer are you looking for I got a 6 1/2' x 16' dual axle. I need something smaller so this one may have to go come spring.
> 
> If anyone needs help or gets stuck Wednesday in the West Bloomfield, Waterford or surrounding Bloomfield area just call me if I can get to ya I'm willing to help it's going to be a long day. I'm hoping for at least ten to twelve hours out or more just on my route. 248-202-7669 Brian.


I may have a deal for you! i have a 14x5 single axle i need to get rid of to upgrade so i can fit a 60" and a couple WB's on it. It has newer tires fresh paint new lights and wiring. and i welded some channels in it so you can put plywood sides up really easily. It is in great shape. Not like the junk you see on craigslist.


----------



## P&M Landscaping

My luck, throw outbearing decided to poop out today... Got it to Trenton Transmission, he is going to put a whole new clutch, throw out bearing, pressure plate the whole package for under $550:crying:.... I would do it myself, but I won't have the time or the garage to do it so I guess I have to eat it.. I guess i'm lucky that he can get me out by tomorrow night!


----------



## Metro Lawn

Leisure Time LC;990719 said:


> My Sunday $1000.00 find for both. The mower has a brand new 15hp Kohler on it


Nice grab..... funny... I just sold a trailer and mower just like those to a buddy from Westland this morning... rofl I see the tire made it!!!!


----------



## Lightningllc

Noaa just threw out predictions same as accuweather, Boys get ready 2 big weather companies saying the same thing


----------



## P&M Landscaping

Lightningllc;990965 said:


> Noaa just threw out predictions same as accuweather, Boys get ready 2 big weather companies saying the same thing


I saw that too, it's about time


----------



## cuttingedge13

I never trust the weekend weather people!!!!


----------



## lawnprolawns

Hah, so on our way up north Friday, Paul (Superior L&L) texts me and says "Hope you're a$$es are covered, the high that was keeping the snow out of our area has shifted and we're supposed to get 2-4" tonight".. or something along those lines. Apparently he thought we'd see some sort of humor in that..


----------



## 2FAST4U

TheXpress2002;990495 said:


> Like I stated in the post. It could happen. It will depend on the banding that will occur and where it will occur. We will not have a grasp on where it could set up until Tuesday once everything comes together. Just know the potential is there.
> 
> I would say 2 pushes. 3-4 pushes is a little excessive. By the looks of it one late Tuesday and then one Wednesday.


I'm always hesitant on my residents, are you guys pushing them twice too or just when the storm is done? If I wait till the storm's done I'll still have them done before the side streets and roads are clear but it seems like they don't see that, and what to know why there drive isn't't clear, even whens its still snowing like a b!tch out and there's another 4" on the way.

But either way WOO HOO were going to have some snow to push!!!!payup  payup


----------



## procut

lawnprolawns;990980 said:


> Hah, so on our way up north Friday, Paul (Superior L&L) texts me and says "Hope you're a$$es are covered, the high that was keeping the snow out of our area has shifted and we're supposed to get 2-4" tonight".. or something along those lines. Apparently he thought we'd see some sort of humor in that..


LMAO. I have been on the receiving end of such "jokes" at times. Not exactly funny at the moment, but you do have to appreciate the creativity.


----------



## terrapro

asps4u;990895 said:


> Hey Cole, if you're looking for a new trailer, there is a place in Quincy, MI called Brenner Equipment on US-12 that sells new trailers for dirt cheap. They're an hour and a half from you, but the savings are worth it. Depending on what you are looking for, they have all kinds of trailers; open, enclosed, equipment haulers, car haulers, you name it. The open trailers are made from angle iron, not tubing if that makes a difference to you, but I know last fall when I was there, they had a 14' open for $1250, and 16' tandem axle for $1650. Their number is (517)639-5507. Hope that helps. :waving:


Thanks i will check them out. A good friend of mine has a fully rigged metal shop at my disposal if I need to upgrade the frame.



Moonlighter;990883 said:


> Terrapro what size trailer are you looking for I got a 6 1/2' x 16' dual axle. I need something smaller so this one may have to go come spring.


Whatever size. Does it have brakes? Is it 7500lbs or 5000lbs? You can email me pics of it if you want [email protected].

Thanks.


----------



## Lightningllc

lawnprolawns;990980 said:


> Hah, so on our way up north Friday, Paul (Superior L&L) texts me and says "Hope you're a$$es are covered, the high that was keeping the snow out of our area has shifted and we're supposed to get 2-4" tonight".. or something along those lines. Apparently he thought we'd see some sort of humor in that..


I got the same thing last weekend from a buddy, I was in newberry and he called and said it's snowing, I said really how much he said there's 1/4 on ground and still snowing. I s%$t myself, Well to say the least he called 1 min later and said early april fools. I don't find it funny when your 7 hours away!!! And I had my employees with me.


----------



## firelwn82

2FAST4U;990990 said:


> I'm always hesitant on my residents, are you guys pushing them twice too or just when the storm is done?


I do all of my customers the same way. 2-6 inches 1 push 6-10 2 pushes 10-14 3 pushes. So every 4 inches =1 push. It works out because yeah pushing 2-8 inches of powder is easy. but pushing 4 inches of wet heavy snow is asking for trouble. So either way I'm set. Tues-wed snow should be pretty light considering the temps will be in the 20's for the most part.


----------



## TheXpress2002

cuttingedge13;990974 said:


> I never trust the weekend weather people!!!!


WHAT!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Lightningllc;990965 said:


> Noaa just threw out predictions same as accuweather, Boys get ready 2 big weather companies saying the same thing


What about the 3rd and most important one.......


----------



## lawnprolawns

If it does snow all day Tuesday-Wednesday, we'll likely do residentials twice. Once Tuesday AM, just the driveway... a couple quick passes to clear things up, and then again Wednesday night, drive again, plus sidewalks. These are all seasonal contracts, and this is how our contract states we will handle big storms.


----------



## firelwn82

Lightningllc;991004 said:


> I don't find it funny when your 7 hours away!!! And I had my employees with me.


Rolling the dice.... lol I did this to a good buddy of mine. He was in Hawaii. We were joking around at the station and someone mentioned we should nextel his ass and tell him it was a blizzard. 12" plus on the ground. Me being me I hit him up, totally expecting the thing to not even work. Sure enough went right through. Clear as water. Bad thing was that there really was that much snow on the ground.... :laughing:


----------



## lawnprolawns

TheXpress2002;991007 said:


> WHAT!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> What about the 3rd and *most important* one.......


Is this where I say that two days ago Xpress let me know that something big was coming, before NOAA and accuweather? :salute:


----------



## firelwn82

TheXpress2002;991007 said:


> What about the 3rd and most important one.......


who you??? :salute:


----------



## firelwn82

lawnprolawns;991012 said:


> Is this where I say that two days ago Xpress let me know that something big was coming, before NOAA and accuweather? :salute:


Hmmmm good minds think alike I guess ay..


----------



## Leisure Time LC

Metro Lawn;990956 said:


> Nice grab..... funny... I just sold a trailer and mower just like those to a buddy from Westland this morning... rofl I see the tire made it!!!!


You can laugh all you want but I found that grab!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## Lightningllc

[ most important one.......[/QUOTE]

xpress sorry I forgot jerry XPRESS

noaaXPRESS

accuXPRESS

PLOWSITE XPRESS


----------



## Lightningllc

Lightningllc;991023 said:


> [ most important one.......


xpress sorry I forgot jerry XPRESS

noaaXPRESS

accuXPRESS

PLOWSITE XPRESS[/QUOTE]

kidding (just picking you opened it up)


----------



## Metro Lawn

Leisure Time LC;991021 said:


> You can laugh all you want but I found that grab!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :laughing::laughing::laughing:


You found it, I bought it and being the nice guy I am.. I sold it to you for what I gave for it... so there


----------



## Lightningllc

Metro Lawn;991032 said:


> You found it, I bought it and being the nice guy I am.. I sold it to you for what I gave for it... so there


I need a isuzu 20' open lawn body or a 20' enclosed body, if you find a good deal let me know, I don't run enclosed anymore. If you find a volvo or john deere mini loader i am looking for one also.


----------



## Metro Lawn

Does nobody remember I predicted this storm months ago? I said we would have a heavy snow for my birthday Feb. 10th! Damn, I'm good......rofl (lucky)

I am sure Leisure Time, Premier, and a few others that I have been telling all these months can back me up on this one.


----------



## Greenstar lawn

Metro Lawn;991049 said:


> Does nobody remember I predicted this storm months ago? I said we would have a heavy snow for my birthday Feb. 10th! Damn, I'm good......rofl (lucky)
> 
> I am sure Leisure Time, Premier, and a few others that I have been telling all these months can back me up on this one.


Mines the 9th payup


----------



## Leisure Time LC

Metro Lawn;991049 said:


> Does nobody remember I predicted this storm months ago? I said we would have a heavy snow for my birthday Feb. 10th! Damn, I'm good......rofl (lucky)
> 
> I am sure Leisure Time, Premier, and a few others that I have been telling all these months can back me up on this one.


What more do you want for cryin out loud.... I bought you breakfast this morning


----------



## AndyTblc

Winter storm watch in effect from tuesday morning through
wednesday afternoon...

The national weather service in grand rapids has issued a winter
storm watch...which is in effect from tuesday morning through
wednesday afternoon.

Hazardous weather...

* the potential exists for 6 to 12 inches of snow in the watch
area from tuesday morning through wednesday morning.

* the highest snow totals should be found along and south of
interstate 96.

* snow is expected to begin tuesday morning and become heavy for
tuesday evening and tuesday night.

* blowing and drifting snow may become a hazard late tuesday
night and wednesday morning as north winds increase to 15 to 25
mph.

Impacts...

* the heavy snow will significantly reduce visibility and result
in snow covered and slippery roads.


----------



## F250SD

Insert Copy and paste Here>>>

Whatever, Accuweather lady say's " Snow to start late monday night" WHAT THE **** can i please get a time line!!!

EDIT: new orleans saints are going to win...... WTF glad i took them with the points!!!HAHAHAHHAHAHAH


----------



## cuttingedge13

TheXpress2002;991007 said:


> WHAT!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> What about the 3rd and most important one.......


Sorry, I meant the people on TV!!!:salute:


----------



## brookline

2FAST4U;990990 said:


> I'm always hesitant on my residents, are you guys pushing them twice too or just when the storm is done? If I wait till the storm's done I'll still have them done before the side streets and roads are clear but it seems like they don't see that, and what to know why there drive isn't't clear, even whens its still snowing like a b!tch out and there's another 4" on the way.
> 
> But either way WOO HOO were going to have some snow to push!!!!payup  payup


I have all my residential contracts saying the driveways will be cleared within eight hours of the END of a storm. If someone is picky i go from there but, it gives me some leeway as far as getting the commercials done and not running back and forth as much. I will still however push twice if there is too much or it is a heavy snow.


----------



## silvetouch

*loader w/ 14' box*

any of you guys in the downriver area have use for a loader with a 14' snow pusher ?
let me know.


----------



## Jason Pallas

Timing on this storm will actually be pretty good. You'll be able to hit your commercials early on Wed am to open them up, then hit your resis mid day as things wind down and then go back to clean your commercials up and then back to the resis to clear them up again (lots of blowing and drifting + a long duration event = two pushes). You'll be out a long time - but, we've had a long time off, and the next chance for snow won't come until Sunday (boo hoo Daytona 500 day).


----------



## lawnprolawns

Jason Pallas;991394 said:


> Timing on this storm will actually be pretty good. You'll be able to hit your commercials early on Wed am to open them up, then hit your resis mid day as things wind down and then go back to clean your commercials up and then back to the resis to clear them up again (lots of blowing and drifting + a long duration event = two pushes). You'll be out a long time - but, we've had a long time off, and the next chance for snow won't come until Sunday (boo hoo Daytona 500 day).


Sounds too good to be true, haha. That would be nice though if it would work like that.


----------



## TheXpress2002

Jason Pallas;991394 said:


> Timing on this storm will actually be pretty good. You'll be able to hit your commercials early on Wed am to open them up, then hit your resis mid day as things wind down and then go back to clean your commercials up and then back to the resis to clear them up again (lots of blowing and drifting + a long duration event = two pushes). You'll be out a long time - but, we've had a long time off, and the next chance for snow won't come until Sunday (boo hoo Daytona 500 day).


As each model run comes in, excitement is turning to oh S&*#. Models are showing a closed off low *stalling* over Cleveland. Previous runs we had a 1010mb low and now we are down to a 990mb low. Secondly higher QPF are now showing later in the storm. What also concerns me is the fact that there will be the developing low off the east coast. Now the question becomes how long does our low sit over Cleveland and how much moisture do we draw from the secondary low. Also how much does Lake Huron and Lake Erie play a role come Wednesday.

Whoever gets the banding weather it be the 96 corridor or the 59 corridor will see totals of a foot

Not to jump the gun but since Jason brought it up I dont even want to discuss what they are showing for Sunday Monday but since you brought it up.......lol......The Canadian Pacific Railway is stacked up back to Hawaii there are even a few more than that to follow


----------



## Joeslawncare

TheXpress2002;991470 said:


> As each model run comes in, excitement is turning to oh S&*#. Models are showing a closed off low *stalling* over Cleveland. Previous runs we had a 1010mb low and now we are down to a 990mb low. Secondly higher QPF are now showing later in the storm. What also concerns me is the fact that there will be the developing low off the east coast. Now the question becomes how long does our low sit over Cleveland and how much moisture do we draw from the secondary low. Also how much does Lake Huron and Lake Erie play a role come Wednesday.
> 
> Whoever gets the banding weather it be the 96 corridor or the 59 corridor will see totals of a foot
> 
> Not to jump the gun but since Jason brought it up I dont even want to discuss what they are showing for Sunday Monday but since you brought it up.......lol......The Canadian Pacific Railway is stacked up back Hawaii there are even a few more than that to follow


Xpress, What websites do you take your information and models from? If you dont mind me asking... and what are you trying to say for next sunday - monday? another big one lol

Thanks Joe


----------



## TheXpress2002

Joeslawncare;991486 said:


> Xpress, What websites do you take your information and models from? If you dont mind me asking... and what are you trying to say for next sunday - monday? another big one lol
> 
> Thanks Joe


The website below is where I go.

http://www.meteo.psu.edu/ewall/ewall.html

I also have an accuweather professional account and I use their models that they have created.

It is too far out to even discuss next weekend except that there is something there.


----------



## lawnprolawns

TheXpress2002;991490 said:


> The website below is where I go.
> 
> http://www.meteo.psu.edu/ewall/ewall.html
> 
> I also have an accuweather professional account and I use their models that they have created.
> 
> It is too far out to even discuss next weekend except that there is something there.


Worthless, that's why I'm thankful for you!


----------



## michigancutter

Wow, hearing we are going to get pounded with snow on sunday into monday then maybe tuesday. On top of this 8-10 coming this tuesday damn thats alot of snow to deal with. Hope nothing breaks with this upcomming snow on tuesday.


----------



## ajslands

TheXpress2002;991490 said:


> The website below is where I go.
> 
> http://www.meteo.psu.edu/ewall/ewall.html
> 
> I also have an accuweather professional account and I use their models that they have created.
> 
> It is too far out to even discuss next weekend except that there is something there.


what do you think the rates will be per hour for Tuesday, and you said 96 coridor or 59 coridor but what do you think about south of that. Thanks in advanced and thank you for previous updates. 
Oh and btw did you get you 4x4 problem fixed?


----------



## TheXpress2002

lawnprolawns;991494 said:


> Worthless, that's why I'm thankful for you!


Actually, if you click on the e-wall tutorial, you can learn a lot about the basics of reading models and forecasting. Your not going to be AMS certified but it gives you an understanding of what takes place and if you can go snowmobiling 10 days down the road......lol


----------



## TheXpress2002

ajslands;991498 said:


> what do you think the rates will be per hour for Tuesday, and you said 96 coridor or 59 coridor but what do you think about south of that. Thanks in advanced and thank you for previous updates.
> Oh and btw did you get you 4x4 problem fixed?


I will have a better grasp on specific rates tomorrow with the higher resolution models. You will look at a storm with ratios of 12 to 1 during the day with 14 to 1 overnight. With total QPF of around .85

You then take .85 and multiple it by 12 or 14 and you will get your snowfall depth for the entire storm. Again that is just what they show but other factors play a role.

I was able to partially get the 4x4 to work. I have left the 4x4 engaged (by manually shifting it) then my guys will just have to lock and unlock the hubs for the 4x4 to work properly


----------



## Joeslawncare

lawnprolawns;991494 said:


> Worthless, that's why I'm thankful for you!


For Sure, From now on i will just go off your forecasts with words lmao Thanks Anyways Xpress!!


----------



## TheXpress2002

Here we go.....

Urgent - winter weather message...corrected
national weather service detroit/pontiac mi
524 am est mon feb 8 2010

...heavy snow expected from tuesday into wednesday morning...

.a strong low pressure system will develop over northwest ohio
bringing widespread snow to southeast michigan from tuesday into
wednesday morning. The snow will spread north across the area
during the daytime hours with accumulating snow reaching the thumb
region by late afternoon. Light to moderate snow on tuesday will
become heavy tuesday night as the storm system undergoes rapid
strengthening. The bulk of the snow is expected to fall tuesday
night with total accumulations ranging from 6 to 10 inches across
most of southeast michigan. Lake enhancement is expected downwind
of lake huron with accumulating snow continuing into wednesday
afternoon across the thumb. Elsewhere snow showers will become
scattered on tuesday although blowing and drifting of snow is
expected with northwest winds of 15 to 20 mph and gusts to 30 mph.

Miz047-048-053-060>062-068>070-075-076-082-083-082245-
/o.new.kdtx.ws.a.0001.100209t1500z-100210t1500z/
midland-bay-saginaw-shiawassee-genesee-lapeer-livingston-oakland-
macomb-washtenaw-wayne-lenawee-monroe-
including the cities of...midland...bay city...saginaw...owosso...
Flint...lapeer...howell...pontiac...warren...ann arbor...
Detroit...adrian...monroe
524 am est mon feb 8 2010

...winter storm watch in effect from tuesday morning through
wednesday morning...

The national weather service in detroit/pontiac has issued a
winter storm watch...which is in effect from tuesday morning
through wednesday morning.

* snow will spread north across southeast michigan throughout the
day on tuesday and become heavy tuesday night. Snow showers will
taper off and become scattered by midday on wednesday.

* total accumulations of 6 to 10 inches can be expected by wednesday
morning.

* winds will increase from tuesday night into wednesday with
sustained winds of 15 to 20 mph and gusts to 30 mph contributing
to blowing and drifting of snow.

* accumulating snowfall may lead to poor road conditions during
the evening commute on tuesday with travel becoming dangerous on
tuesday night and wednesday.

Precautionary/preparedness actions...

A winter storm watch means there is a potential for significant
snow accumulations that may impact travel. Continue to monitor
the latest forecasts.

&&


----------



## ajslands

So that will probaly turn to a warning later today or early tommorow??? Oh and thanks for the updae


----------



## TheXpress2002

ajslands;991613 said:


> So that will probaly turn to a warning later today or early tommorow??? Oh and thanks for the updae


Yes once the storm is within a 24 hour timeframe. Someone was asleep at them helm yesterday at the office. No Hazardous Weather Outlook, or WSW or even a mention of a storm. So who in a heck knows when it will actually be posted........lol


----------



## Jays Green Daze

haha yesterday accuweather was saying anywhere from 7.7 to 8.9 inches, today it is saying 2.7 for the Flint area:crying: I trust Xpress outlook better anyways. Thanks Xpress


----------



## F250SD

TheXpress2002;991502 said:


> Actually, if you click on the e-wall tutorial, you can learn a lot about the basics of reading models and forecasting. Your not going to be AMS certified but it gives you an understanding of what takes place and if you can go snowmobiling 10 days down the road......lol


Thanks Xpress... Ill just wait for your forcast though!!! the tutorial helps alot!


----------



## TheXpress2002

What is this the calm before the storm here on the board. Com on people get pumped........(I am just kidding. The dredding effect has set in and the Pepcid is being swallowed like a fat kid in a candy store)


----------



## cuttingedge13

TheXpress2002;991622 said:


> Yes once the storm is within a 24 hour timeframe. Someone was asleep at them helm yesterday at the office. No Hazardous Weather Outlook, or WSW or even a mention of a storm. So who in a heck knows when it will actually be posted........lol


That's what I meant about the "weekend forecasters".


----------



## brookline

TheXpress2002;991686 said:


> What is this the calm before the storm here on the board. Com on people get pumped........(I am just kidding. The dredding effect has set in and the Pepcid is being swallowed like a fat kid in a candy store)


We are all stocking up on redbull and vitamins...:laughing: And not to mention keeping fingers croosed equipment wise. Thanks for all the help Express it is greatly appreciated.


----------



## sefh

This is strange. The local (toledo stations) where only calling for 2-3 inches tomorrow and where more worried about the storm hitting the east coast. This was Saturday not Sunday nights forecast. Now it's 6-10 inches. Oh boy here we go.


----------



## Leisure Time LC

I think I am ready


----------



## eatonpaving

Leisure Time LC;991751 said:


> I think I am ready


THAT STUFF WILL GIVE YOU HART TROUBLE.....THIS WILL GIVE YOU REAL ENERGY....................


----------



## F250SD

eatonpaving;991770 said:


> THAT STUFF WILL GIVE YOU HART TROUBLE.....THIS WILL GIVE YOU REAL ENERGY....................


Theres 4 minutes of my life ill never get back....:laughing:


----------



## terrapro

F250SD;991812 said:


> Theres 4 minutes of my life ill never get back....:laughing:


I thought it was pretty cool but I have always been interested and involved in various martial arts. I have a few books on shotokan karate but have never practiced it. It looks awesome being executed.


----------



## eatonpaving

its a blast....almost as good as nitro helis, or plowing for 40 hrs......................


----------



## F250SD

It is indeed COOL,,, But the videos from the 80's are not..


----------



## NordleJanker

F250SD;991812 said:


> Theres 4 minutes of my life ill never get back....:laughing:


Ditto, Let it snow already


----------



## eatonpaving

Yes, from 83 to 86


----------



## NordleJanker

Right around the time I was exiting my mothers womb


----------



## brandonslc

TheXpress2002;991508 said:


> I will have a better grasp on specific rates tomorrow with the higher resolution models. You will look at a storm with ratios of 12 to 1 during the day with 14 to 1 overnight. With total QPF of around .85
> 
> You then take .85 and multiple it by 12 or 14 and you will get your snowfall depth for the entire storm. Again that is just what they show but other factors play a role.
> 
> I was able to partially get the 4x4 to work. I have left the 4x4 engaged (by manually shifting it) then my guys will just have to lock and unlock the hubs for the 4x4 to work properly


I'm having troubles with my fourwheel drive to on my 02 f250. Do you know what was wrong with yours?


----------



## F250SD

NordleJanker;991858 said:


> Right around the time I was exiting my mothers womb


:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## Leisure Time LC

Anyone have a resi near Telegraph and Plymouth Rd in Redford? I have a customer for you

Call me @ 734-837-2462

Thanks
Scott


----------



## alternative

TheXpress2002;991470 said:


> As each model run comes in, excitement is turning to oh S&*#. Models are showing a closed off low *stalling* over Cleveland. Previous runs we had a 1010mb low and now we are down to a 990mb low. Secondly higher QPF are now showing later in the storm. What also concerns me is the fact that there will be the developing low off the east coast. Now the question becomes how long does our low sit over Cleveland and how much moisture do we draw from the secondary low. Also how much does Lake Huron and Lake Erie play a role come Wednesday.
> 
> Whoever gets the banding weather it be the 96 corridor or the 59 corridor will see totals of a foot
> 
> Not to jump the gun but since Jason brought it up I dont even want to discuss what they are showing for Sunday Monday but since you brought it up.......lol......The Canadian Pacific Railway is stacked up back to Hawaii there are even a few more than that to follow


Good info..thanks for the future forecast!


----------



## procut

WTF is up with accuWeather? They're saying 1"-3" Tuesday, 1-2" Tuesday night, then the possibility of 1" Wednesday?


----------



## BossPlowGuy04

procut;991971 said:


> WTF is up with accuWeather? They're saying 1"-3" Tuesday, 1-2" Tuesday night, then the possibility of 1" Wednesday?


i know sooo confused


----------



## Tscape

procut;991971 said:


> WTF is up with accuWeather? They're saying 1"-3" Tuesday, 1-2" Tuesday night, then the possibility of 1" Wednesday?


Sounds about right to me.


----------



## Jays Green Daze

BossPlowGuy04;991982 said:


> i know sooo confused


I know, for Flint they are saying only 2.7 inch total :crying:


----------



## Leisure Time LC

Tscape;991984 said:


> Sounds about right to me.


works for me


----------



## procut

I almost hope they're right, but it's not adding up. I know accuweather has done pretty good so far this winter, but earlier this morning they were calling for 1"-3" Tuesday and 8"-12" Tuesday night. Now they have the toal accumulation for the 9th and 10th together at 3.9"

The local weather guesser on the noon news just said 8"-10" some areas more, but everyone should see ATLEAST 6"

I don't know who to believe anymore. 

EDIT: yes just give me the 3.9" Sounds easy.


----------



## Tscape

Leisure Time LC;991997 said:


> works for me


Well seriously, when have you ever known anyone to forecast weather accurately? If I've learned anything, its that weather guessers are full of it.


----------



## silvetouch

i know this has been posted in here before, but 1 of my guys is just about done getting his liquid tank set up... wheres a good place to fill up? and how much? $


----------



## JR Snow Removal

It amazes me how fast customers want to pay their PAST DUE bill when we have a good storm on the way:laughingayup Bring your account up to date or get out your shovel


----------



## MikeLawnSnowLLC

geeze its beautiful out today must be the calm before the storm!! Got my trucks all hooked up all the snowblowers ready to go for the first run of the year finally time to make some money!!


----------



## alternative

Tscape;992005 said:


> Well seriously, when have you ever known anyone to forecast weather accurately? If I've learned anything, its that weather guessers are full of it.


This is true, however Express has a good record for calling these pretty accurately. 
The news channels are all about viewers/ratings.


----------



## procut

JR Snow Removal;992015 said:


> It amazes me how fast customers want to pay their PAST DUE bill when we have a good storm on the way:laughingayup Bring your account up to date or get out your shovel


I have a couple residentials that still haven't paid for December. I am so tempted to not show up, and when they call up all in a huff just be like, "Sorry your account is past due." :laughing:


----------



## Runner

Hey,...That's what Consumer's Energy (or in your case, perhaps DTE) does. That's what the cable company does. That's what your insurance companies do. That what your internet/phone companies do. That's what you cell phone company does....See a pattern?


----------



## firelwn82

Runner;992038 said:


> Hey,...That's what Consumer's Energy (or in your case, perhaps DTE) does. That's what the cable company does. That's what your insurance companies do. That what your internet/phone companies do. That's what you cell phone company does....See a pattern?


Yeah but those companies have you by the ball hairs. Theres to many Joe blow Plowers out there itching to cut your throat out there anymore and the customer knows it.


----------



## JR Snow Removal

firelwn82;992049 said:


> Yeah but those companies have you by the ball hairs. Theres to many Joe blow Plowers out there itching to cut your throat out there anymore and the customer knows it.


Let Joe Blow have them if their not paying you, what makes you think they'll pay Joe Blow? I called all my past dues today to let them know i need payment before I will plow this storm. Figured I give them the option to pay instead of not showing up and waiting for a call to explain my reasoning.


----------



## Leisure Time LC

silvetouch;992010 said:


> i know this has been posted in here before, but 1 of my guys is just about done getting his liquid tank set up... wheres a good place to fill up? and how much? $


Where is he located? PM me I might be able to help out


----------



## Loaderpusher

He is back http://www.collegehumor.com/video:1928947


----------



## Loaderpusher

Just to let you downriver guys know, we lowered our price on salt at Panetta's. It is now $85 a yard and you get a $10 credit per yard of salt to use between April 15th and July 15th. Also lowered prices on bagged product too. New prices are on the website panettasupply.com  Should be a fun couple of days coming up here, everyone have fun and be safe.


----------



## Allor Outdoor

silvetouch;992010 said:


> i know this has been posted in here before, but 1 of my guys is just about done getting his liquid tank set up... wheres a good place to fill up? and how much? $


PM SENT!!
Let me know if I can help out!


----------



## AndyTblc

http://www.fox17online.com/news/fox-17-winter-storm-on-the-way,0,1435052.story


----------



## P&M Landscaping

Root canal today, Jeep is still in the shop.... I hope my luck turns around...


----------



## smoore45

AndyTblc;992258 said:


> http://www.fox17online.com/news/fox-17-winter-storm-on-the-way,0,1435052.story


Alright! 8-12"!!! :yow!:

BRING IT ON!!!! :yow!::yow!:

That ones for you Jason. :laughing:


----------



## NordleJanker

If you guys are unaware of the severity of the storm I suggest you check out this report by Jim Kosek or if you just need to get pumped up, its almost as good as Karate vids from the 80's................

http://www.break.com/index/meteorologist-freaks-out-over-blizzard.html

******** I promise this is the last random, irrelevant, B.S. i post, enjoy the snow*********


----------



## Five Star Lawn Care LLC

smoore45;992303 said:


> Alright! 8-12"!!! :yow!:
> 
> BRING IT ON!!!! :yow!::yow!:
> 
> That ones for you Jason. :laughing:


Im glad you guys are excited

but im sweating bullets, From a logistical standpoint this storm is going to be a freak'n nightmare....your not going to see me jumping for joy anytime soon unless the snow stops at 2am wedsday morning.

And keep it at 4.1"....Thank you in advance

The amount of extra money i will generate from a 12" storm will be all taken away by repairs, extra man hours, and the cost of an Excedrine THE SIZE OF A HOCKEY PUCK!!!


----------



## Milwaukee

AndyTblc;992258 said:


> http://www.fox17online.com/news/fox-17-winter-storm-on-the-way,0,1435052.story


Hope rusty transmission line on F250 hold for 2 days.  After snowstorm we be change all transmission lines.

Just replaced radiator today because landscape's mechanic overtightened on drain plug which let leak when hot.

Where can we get new transmission lines? Auto Zone or Advanced don't sell them. Just brake line.


----------



## smoore45

Five Star Lawn Care LLC;992345 said:


> Im glad you guys are excited
> 
> but im sweating bullets, From a logistical standpoint this storm is going to be a freak'n nightmare....your not going to see me jumping for joy anytime soon unless the snow stops at 2am wedsday morning.
> 
> And keep it at 4.1"....Thank you in advance
> 
> The amount of extra money i will generate from a 12" storm will be all taken away by repairs, extra man hours, and the cost of an Excedrine THE SIZE OF A HOCKEY PUCK!!!


Agreed, it was sarcasam because I know how some of you guys get irked by those that actually do get excited. I've got mostly seasonal contracts this year, so this is not that exciting for me either.

Also, I'm looking at what is happening to Virginia/DC this year(another 12-18" predicted for tomorrow) and am keeping in mind that could easily happen to us. It is a humbling reminder that mother nature will do what the hell she wants and you have to be prepared to deal with it.


----------



## flykelley

Hey Guys, got the truck's all ready. As for 12 inchs of snow you can have that mess, I would rather push 5-6 inchs of snow any day!!!!!!!

Mike


----------



## Luther

I'm with Five Star.....no good comes from a 12" depth.

Light, fluffy 4.1 across the board would be just fine.


----------



## terrapro

flykelley;992382 said:


> Hey Guys, got the truck's all ready. As for 12 inchs of snow you can have that mess, I would rather push 5-6 inchs of snow any day!!!!!!!
> 
> Mike


You will plow 5-6" if you plow with the storm and hit your stuff twice. I still have a feeling that this might fizzle out alittle. What do I know though, we might get 20inches.


----------



## Jason Pallas

The power of collective thought/prayer - keep sending that secondary low SOUTH. Latest models have it going a bit more south - good for those of us who don't have a [email protected] for a foot or more of snow. Keep thinking SOUTH and we'll only get a manageable 6" (except near the Ohio border).

Keep Praying


----------



## 2FAST4U

TheXpress2002;991470 said:


> As each model run comes in, excitement is turning to oh S&*#. Models are showing a closed off low *stalling* over Cleveland. Previous runs we had a 1010mb low and now we are down to a 990mb low. Secondly higher QPF are now showing later in the storm. What also concerns me is the fact that there will be the developing low off the east coast. Now the question becomes how long does our low sit over Cleveland and how much moisture do we draw from the secondary low. Also how much does Lake Huron and Lake Erie play a role come Wednesday.
> 
> Whoever gets the banding weather it be the 96 corridor or the 59 corridor will see totals of a foot
> 
> Not to jump the gun but since Jason brought it up *I dont even want to discuss what they are showing for Sunday Monday *but since you brought it up.......lol......The Canadian Pacific Railway is stacked up back to Hawaii there are even a few more than that to follow


Again were not even done with this weeks storm but, the storm your talking about for Sunday Monday. This will be a late Sunday early Monday thing right because I'm headed up north Friday and coming home Sunday morning, would really like to be able to get home and then have it start snowing rather then getting home and jumping right into the plow truck to start plowing.


----------



## 2FAST4U

Jason Pallas;992392 said:


> The power of collective thought/prayer - keep sending that secondary low SOUTH. Latest models have it going a bit more south - good for those of us who don't have a [email protected] for a foot or more of snow. Keep thinking SOUTH and we'll only get a *manageable 6"* (except near the Ohio border).
> 
> Keep Praying


Right on Jason, its cool and all to get a foot of snow in two days WHEN your snowmobiling, but pushing it sucks. I agree the a nice manageable 6" would be nice!! maybe 7" so my HOA that has a stupid 6" trigger on there streets won't b!tch that there wasn't 6" :laughing:


----------



## Superior L & L

Jason Pallas;992392 said:


> Keep thinking SOUTH and we'll only get a manageable 6" (except near the Ohio border).
> 
> Keep Praying


This is the best news ive heard all day :yow!:


----------



## procut

Amen to that. It irks me like you wouldn't believe when I hear some plow guy saying, "Bring it on" to the 12" + plus snowfalls.

I know I've told the story on here about the time I was nose to nose aruging with a local plow joker becasue he assured me that, "more snow means more money" and "the more the better" I explained all reasons why he would not want "The big one" but he wouldn't listen. The conversation ended with me telling him what a [email protected] he was and storming out. Can't stand that guy.

For tomorrow, accuweather is sticking with 5.4 for the storm total, which I find a little odd. The local weather guesser just said about 8". I could live with that, I would rather it be four 2" snowfalls, but 8" is still enough to be managable. The saving grace is that the heaviest snow is going to come at night. If I can remember on December 18th ish of '08 we had like 8"-10" that started about 6 in the morning and then just stopped about 2. The second the snow stopped, the phone started blowing up with everyone demanding to know why their lot wasn't plowed yet, it was pure hell. As far as tomorrow goes, whatever, I just want it to be over, it's going to suck regardless.


----------



## Joeslawncare

Anyone looking for a sub in the downriver area? shoot me a pm...


----------



## Superior L & L

Weather guesser's are calling for 5-6" through wednesday morning. This is good with me !


----------



## Leisure Time LC

TCLA;992389 said:


> I'm with Five Star.....no good comes from a 12" depth.
> 
> Light, fluffy 4.1 across the board would be just fine.


I agree with Jim and Eric on this one!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 24v6spd

TCLA;992389 said:


> I'm with Five Star.....no good comes from a 12" depth.
> 
> Light, fluffy 4.1 across the board would be just fine.


I'm totally onboard with that, I think whatever we get will be light and fluffy though. (I hope). Seems like they have downgraded snow ammounts slightly but that could change tommorow.


----------



## michigancutter

I sure hope we dont get 10+!!! Condos suck when there is that much snow, takes 5-7 hrs. a condo compared to a hour or two. Oh well thats mother nature for you and we all have been askking for it so now were getting it. lol
Anyone here about Sundays into Monday storm, going to be another good event. Then agian on Friday. Its going to be a crazy week. Hopefully we all will survive. good luck and godspeed toall


----------



## 24v6spd

michigancutter;992599 said:


> I sure hope we dont get 10+!!! Condos suck when there is that much snow, takes 5-7 hrs. a condo compared to a hour or two. Oh well thats mother nature for you and we all have been askking for it so now were getting it. lol
> Anyone here about Sundays into Monday storm, going to be another good event. Then agian on Friday. Its going to be a crazy week. Hopefully we all will survive. good luck and godspeed toall


No, what are they calling for on Sunday/Monday? We may easily reach or exceed the 5 plows I predicted for the rest of the season.


----------



## F250SD

well EveryOne Be SAFE out there!!! Be back after this wonderful event


----------



## branhamt

Another downriver guy available for sub. :yow!:




Tom Branham
GREEN THUMB LAWN SERVICE

06 F 250 BOSS V 8.6
21" HONDA'S
28" ARIENS


----------



## Jason Pallas

Well, you guys are in luck. The snow will be light. It will not be a heavy, wet snow. The dynamics of this forecast are changing as we speak. I wouldn't be surprised to see the dry air in place now ****** to onset of the snow tomorrow. This system will really blow -up once it gets past us. Poor DC and NYC are really gonna get hit.
As per timing, I really think this one will be good - in that it won't stop snowing until mid-day on Wednesday. So, as long as you open up your commercials, you'll be OK. You'll have to go back to clean them up (2nd charge) after close. The resis won't be *****in because it'll still be snowing when they get up - so you'll pretty much have a decent time frame to get to your resis and then back to your commercials. My experience here is that as long as you have your resis ready to go by Thursday morning, you'll be fine. This will give you ample time to work. If it's just winding up Wed. at noon, most people don't expect to be done by the time they get home from work (if they go). They just want to be out by the next morning.
BTW, the blowing and drifting will be a bit#h, you may have to be out again to clean up after this on Thurs.


----------



## MikeLawnSnowLLC

6" will be just fine by me i'll plow all my commercials twice hit the resis's once on wed. and then get ready for the sunday storm that we are apparently getting? any info on that yet jason or is it way to early to tell?


----------



## MikeLawnSnowLLC

Plus you guys need to remember 6 inches of snow you might see 18" drifts coming off the peak of houses 30 mph winds is straight up nasty! so if we get 10" your probably talking 20" drifts i'll save that for the guys who love big storms lol!


----------



## 2FAST4U

MikeLawnSnowLLC;992688 said:


> Plus you guys need to remember 6 inches of snow you might see 18" drifts coming off the peak of houses *30 mph winds is straight up nasty! *so if we get 10" your probably talking 20" drifts i'll save that for the guys who love big storms lol!


that's going to suck for the sidewalk guys!!! oh wait I have to get out too on my resis.:crying: guess I better dress warm.

Well be safe out there everyone, probably won't be back on here till after the storm. Might check in, in the am to see if xpress or Jason have updates. but either way be safe


----------



## MikeLawnSnowLLC

Just wanted to let you local guys know if your running boss plow's I have a bunch of common replacement parts and a heated shop if you get in a pinch. 586-557-0135


----------



## Jason Pallas

Thanks Mike - where's your shop (just in case)? I might need to change a starter on one of our trucks.


----------



## MikeLawnSnowLLC

9 and gratiot over by b + h collision i got all the tools, torches, and a welder anyone might need I know last year paul from landscape services saved my ass during one of the big snow storms when I had a truck go down so just thought I'd pay it forward!


----------



## ChaseCreekSnow

Good luck everyone!!! My trucks are as ready as they can be so bring on the snow...just not a lot of it...6" is fine. Here's to mother nature finally hooking us up a bit!!!


----------



## TheXpress2002

Re-Post from Sunday morning.....(not bad for being an extra 24 hours ahead of everyone else)(just a little sarcasm)(had to start getting the forecast right at some point this season).....lol

Sunday Morning Update:

For the first time this year the models have been in agreement for over 6 runs now with the approaching storm. I am standing by my statement yesterday with the track of the storm. The storm will be affecting areas south of the Saginaw Valley and totals will increase as you move further south with the highest totals between M-59 and the Ohio border. Once the low slides to the east of us it looks to stall out over Cleveland. This will lead to some areas from I96 south with some very heavy banding. 

Slight adjustment to timing. It looks that right now we look at snow beginning late Tuesday morning rather than early Tuesday morning.

Snow totals: 
Saginaw Valley to I69 will see 3-5 inches
I69 to I59 will see 5-6 inches
I59 to to I96 will see 6-8 inches. Possibly more with banding setting up.
I96 to the border will see 6-8 inches. Possibly more with banding setting up. There is also a mention of a dry slot that might sneak in. That is why I am leaving this area at the 6-8 inches. If no dry slot moves in then do expect around 10 inches. Latest models show no dry slot.


----------



## ajslands

Thanks for the update xpress and Jason. Btw all you guys and girls if there are any on Here be safe tommorow and Wednesday.


----------



## TheXpress2002

This is one sexy storm taking shape


----------



## 09dieselguy

what does the tri city area look like to you jason or express?


are we going to get dumped on?


----------



## TheXpress2002

09dieselguy;992961 said:


> what does the tri city area look like to you jason or express?
> 
> are we going to get dumped on?


Please refer to my last post


----------



## bluespruce

started on the edge of jackson. its light but snowing. i am confused by this talk are ppl talking about something again this upcomming sunday the 14th? on top of the storm today and wed? good luck to u all. dont get crazy and f ur stuff on are only real storm this year.


----------



## flykelley

Hey Guys
Just a heads ups, just got a call from my brother in Lansing, he says its snow like crazy and the roads are a mess already. Looks like its coming a little early. Be safe out there.

Mike


----------



## Leisure Time LC

flykelley;993070 said:


> Hey Guys
> Just a heads ups, just got a call from my brother in Lansing, he says its snow like crazy and the roads are a mess already. Looks like its coming a little early. Be safe out there.
> 
> Mike


Let the fun begin payuppayuppayup


----------



## Bigmikesseasonal

Leisure Time LC;993095 said:


> Let the fun begin payuppayuppayup


Thanks Mike, Talk to you during the day!


----------



## Milwaukee

It just start snow 5 min ago.

Let hope we get 8-12" we hoep.


----------



## TheXpress2002

Everything completely covered in Canton


----------



## JR Snow Removal

Nothing but clouds in St. Clair, Marysville, Port Huron


----------



## GreenAcresFert

covered in Ypsi


----------



## alternative

MikeLawnSnowLLC;992730 said:


> Just wanted to let you local guys know if your running boss plow's I have a bunch of common replacement parts and a heated shop if you get in a pinch. 586-557-0135


Good to know Mike.. thanks
Yeah, Paul is a good guy..He has helped me out many times~


----------



## Milwaukee

Just look and I think we would get 4-9" snow or more.


----------



## gottaloveOT

I brought an overnight bag, sleeping bag and a pillow to work. I don't think I am going home tonight.


----------



## AndyTblc

http://www.fox17online.com/media/alternatethumbnails/story/2010-02/52104988-09040525.jpg


----------



## alternative

Milwaukee;993168 said:


> Just look and I think we would get 4-9" snow or more.


Snow =4.1"


----------



## tmltrans

1/2"+ on the ground, snowing at a pretty good clip, western Washtenaw Cty. (Manchester)


----------



## AndyTblc

we have probly and inch over here in wayland. Bring it on


----------



## JR Snow Removal

Snowing very light here in Marysville if anyone needs updates for this storm in Port Huron, Marysville or St. Clair feel free to contact me 810-650-9329


----------



## Moonlighter

Light snow in Pontiac right now. Everyone be safe I'm going to bed.


----------



## smoore45

alternative;993176 said:


> Snow = 4.1" .....


.....by Noon today at this rate!


----------



## MikeLawnSnowLLC

radar shows most of the state covered but nothing here in St. clair Shores as of yet.


----------



## Michigansnowkin

Snowin hard in livonia, whats up with sunday??


----------



## MikeLawnSnowLLC

Accuweather says snow it doesnt say how much but Express said it could be ugly I think it depends on how things play out with the fronts.


----------



## silvetouch

branhamt;992666 said:


> Another downriver guy available for sub. :yow!:
> 
> Tom Branham
> GREEN THUMB LAWN SERVICE
> 
> 06 F 250 BOSS V 8.6
> 21" HONDA'S
> 28" ARIENS


BRANHAMT.... i can use your help later on. 
get a hold of me. 734-777-2298


----------



## lawnprolawns

1.25" on my driveway in Northville since 8:30 when it was dry, coming down pretty good now. Fingers crossed for good timing and a safe day or two


----------



## MikeLawnSnowLLC

we got about 3/4 inch over in st clair shores


----------



## branhamt

silvetouch;993315 said:


> BRANHAMT.... i can use your help later on.
> get a hold of me. 734-777-2298


Ok I will in a few. Also my # 734-558-7790


----------



## tmltrans

2"+ on the ground western Washtenaw cty (Manchester). Snowing much lighter than earlier.


----------



## terrapro

I hope everyone is driving safe. 

I had to go out to Northville this morning on Beck and 8mile to install a potbelly rail on a deck and and right when I am passing Wixom on 96 a girl coming off the onramp in a little ranger loses traction and smacks into a semi sending it into a 360 causing the semi behind him to go jackknife blocking off all of 96. This all happened 3-4 cars in front of me! 

Craziest F'n thing I had ever seen. The semi that jackknifed just drove off and the girl in the ranger seemed fine. Luckily there was a fellow plow guy that was behind her that came to her aid. Thanks mystery plow guy for being a good samaritan!


----------



## F250SD

terrapro;993492 said:


> I hope everyone is driving safe.
> 
> I had to go out to Northville this morning on Beck and 8mile to install a potbelly rail on a deck and and right when I am passing Wixom on 96 a girl coming off the onramp in a little ranger loses traction and smacks into a semi sending it into a 360 causing the semi behind him to go jackknife blocking off all of 96. This all happened 3-4 cars in front of me!
> 
> Craziest F'n thing I had ever seen. The semi that jackknifed just drove off and the girl in the ranger seemed fine. Luckily there was a fellow plow guy that was behind her that came to her aid. Thanks mystery plow guy for being a good samaritan!


so plow guys are not all that bad LOL


----------



## TheXpress2002

Dont freak out that the snow has stopped. Right now the LOW pressure systems are starting to merge just to our south. Notice the large bloom of precip and the intensity on the west side of the state just within the last hour. WE HAVE A LONG WAY TO GO. A VERY LONG WAY


----------



## TheXpress2002

Since it was brought up again. Sunday/Monday time frame there is a moster clipper that drops down. To early to tell who gets it but it is on the models flip flopping between us taking the brunt and Ohio taking the brunt


----------



## 24v6spd

TheXpress2002;993552 said:


> Since it was brought up again. Sunday/Monday time frame there is a moster clipper that drops down. To early to tell who gets it but it is on the models flip flopping between us taking the brunt and Ohio taking the brunt


Would that be the Manitoba mauler they are talking about?


----------



## firelwn82

Sittin here at the FD watchin it snow. We have about 3/4 of an inch and snowing on and off. At this rate could take a week to amount to much. Just waiting fiddling my thumbs....


----------



## F250SD

Yeah the snow stalled out pretty good but man its coming down hard and fast now!!:yow!: The radar is looking sweet man gotta love it!!!


----------



## 24v6spd

firelwn82;993583 said:


> Sittin here at the FD watchin it snow. We have about 3/4 of an inch and snowing on and off. At this rate could take a week to amount to much. Just waiting fiddling my thumbs....


Only 3/4 inch? Is that in Ortonville?


----------



## sefh

What's the weather like down in Monroe/Lenawee Counties. I'm at work in Washtenaw just wondering if I should start heading home now or wait it out for alittle bit.


----------



## CMU07

We've got about 4.25-4.5" down here near the Indiana border. Had 2" by 9am. Got my route done once (small route)


----------



## smoore45

sefh;993608 said:


> What's the weather like down in Monroe/Lenawee Counties. I'm at work in Washtenaw just wondering if I should start heading home now or wait it out for alittle bit.


I think they are getting hit the hardest so far. My partner just said they had about 3" in Monroe and still snowing good.

Got about 1.5-2.0" in Allen Park.


----------



## Moonlighter

We have about 3/4" in Pontiac, I guess the bands are flowing south to north. Thanks for the heads up for Sunday Express. Looks like we will head out between 12 and 2am and go until it's all done. Be safe everybody!!!


----------



## MikeLawnSnowLLC

Got about 2 inches here in s.c.s and its just started snowing hard around 330 so I believe we will see around 7 or 8 inches if it snows like this through the night!


----------



## P&M Landscaping

2.5" on Grosse Ile, I'm looking forward to tonight!! :yow!:


----------



## Lightningllc

Salted all of our business and everything was melted good and then at 4 pm, all covered now, Well we tried to keep everyone happy, At 9 am 2 business called and said were's the salt, Well we did everything, See what happen's.

Hitting the hay til 9 pm and plow it all,

Is anyone salting in the morning?? I think i'm gonna plow it all and salt tommarrow night due to this storm could last til noon. Xpress??? Thought's


----------



## TheXpress2002

Dont forget whatever passes us has to come back around


----------



## sefh

So are you saying this storm is actually looping!!!!!!


----------



## Lightningllc

TheXpress2002;993666 said:


> Dont forget whatever passes us has to come back around


So its a tornado snow storm!!


----------



## MikeLawnSnowLLC

so what your saying is that we haven't even seen the worst of this beast yet?


TheXpress2002;993666 said:


> Dont forget whatever passes us has to come back around


----------



## AndyTblc

MikeLawnSnowLLC;993712 said:


> so what your saying is that we haven't even seen the worst of this beast yet?


nope, tonight it will intensify and will let up by around 7am and stopping by 1am


----------



## TheXpress2002

MikeLawnSnowLLC;993712 said:


> so what your saying is that we haven't even seen the worst of this beast yet?


You are correct


----------



## procut

Lightningllc;993665 said:


> Is anyone salting in the morning?? I think i'm gonna plow it all and salt tommarrow night due to this storm could last til noon. Xpress??? Thought's


I want to try and have everything plowed by about 8 or so tomorrow morning. Maybe a little salt by entrances and other vital areas. Then once everything stops (noon ?) go around and do the salt route. I'm hoping not that much more is going to accum. from 8am to noon-ish. This is just what I'm thinking, I'll have to play it by ear.

I would love to have the snow stop about 2 or 3am this morning, but we all know that would too convienient.


----------



## TheXpress2002

procut;993723 said:


> I would love to have the snow stop about 2 or 3am this morning, but we all know that would too convienient.


Absolutely no chance. We will be lucky for the snow to stop by 10am


----------



## terrapro

TheXpress2002;993730 said:


> Absolutely no chance. We will be lucky for the snow to stop by 10am


And then after that we get to deal with drifts!


----------



## MikeLawnSnowLLC

what are your guys's plans to do resis's? wait till it stops tommorow morning or what?


----------



## alternative

Depends on how much this picks up in the next few hours..


----------



## MikeLawnSnowLLC

Channel 4 just said we might only see 4-7inches in this area there is about 3 already so we might not be getting much more


----------



## TheXpress2002

No, they both said 4-6 more on what has fallen. Everyone will see 6-10


----------



## 24v6spd

MikeLawnSnowLLC;993826 said:


> Channel 4 just said we might only see 4-7inches in this area there is about 3 already so we might not be getting much more


Which area are you speaking of?


----------



## MikeLawnSnowLLC

hm must of not been paying good enough attention i just caught the end of the weather its just hardly snowing here now I'm trying to figure out some kind of timeline as to when i can do my residentials and its pissing me off lol


----------



## firelwn82

24v6spd;993602 said:


> Only 3/4 inch? Is that in Ortonville?


At that time yes. Now we have about 3 inches. Gonna head out around 12 or so. Off to dinner then bed.


----------



## 2FAST4U

Pulling my eff'n hair out about what to do with my resis!!!! the comms I can deal with but the resis they what every thing done yesterday and what to know why there drive still has snow on it! what are all you guys doing with the resis?


----------



## Moonlighter

I think were going out around 12-2am and doing everything twice cause it's going to keep snowing through till at least noon tomorrow. Have fun and be safe out there.


----------



## TheXpress2002

According to radar thundersnow just south of Grand Rapids.


----------



## Moonlighter

No sh!t thundersnow, cool hopefully we will see it here at some point.


----------



## Jays Green Daze

2FAST4U;993965 said:


> Pulling my eff'n hair out about what to do with my resis!!!! the comms I can deal with but the resis they what every thing done yesterday and what to know why there drive still has snow on it! what are all you guys doing with the resis?


Here in the Flint Twp area we have had at least 4-5 inches and by 6pm have done resis once to clear drive for when they get home. Will do again in the morning b4 they go to work (all of ours are 2" triggers and our agreements state that we will plow whenever the driveway depth reaches 6" no matter what) as they will all hit the triggers again by morning. The tough part for us is if it keeps snowing into the afternoon do we do it again....for a minimal charge


----------



## Jason Pallas

A big THANK YOU! to the guys at Pro Mower in Warren. I blew a lift toggle switch on a truck with an e-47 Meyers at 5:15pm. I needed the part to get the truck back up and going and I didn't really have a spare. Then I remembered that these guys stay open during snow events. I called, They had it. They set it aside for me. After a 30 min. ride in the snow, I had it. Long story -short.... within an hour, the truck was back up and running. What a lifesaver.
Remember, these guys are open for those "middle of the night parts". I kept their number in my phone for two years - just because they sent me a flyer that said they were open during snow events. Thank God!!! Good work guys,

Put their number in your phone too - it may save your butt like it did mine! Definitely a resource worth having,

Pro Mower (586)754-7009


----------



## Jays Green Daze

I know Bostick GMC in Auburn Hills is also open 24 hours during storms; however, I am not sure if they carry Meyers, they for sure have most Western and Boss parts.


----------



## michigancutter

Well we have about 4-5 inches by me in St. Clair. Seems to be slowing down but blowing snow is crazy, i have drifts up to 6-10 inches in the corners of my house. Deffinitly a 2 push event with a touch up on thursday for blowing of snow. Get ready for another wallop on monday- tuesday. I think we will get 5 pushes in this month or more if weather pattern stays on track. what do you think Xpress? 
Going to take a ride on the sled real quick then off to nap for a couple out by 2 am to open all commercials. good luck tonight guys


----------



## sefh

Jason Pallas;994045 said:


> A big THANK YOU! to the guys at Pro Mower in Warren. I blew a lift toggle switch on a truck with an e-47 Meyers at 5:15pm. I needed the part to get the truck back up and going and I didn't really have a spare. Then I remembered that these guys stay open during snow events. I called, They had it. They set it aside for me. After a 30 min. ride in the snow, I had it. Long story -short.... within an hour, the truck was back up and running. What a lifesaver.
> Remember, these guys are open for those "middle of the night parts". I kept their number in my phone for two years - just because they sent me a flyer that said they were open during snow events. Thank God!!! Good work guys,
> 
> Put their number in your phone too - it may save your butt like it did mine! Definitely a resource worth having,
> 
> Pro Mower (586)754-7009


Glad to hear you fixed your problem and they where there to help you. Now the question is did you buy two so you have a spare???


----------



## JR Snow Removal

michigancutter;994088 said:


> Well we have about 4-5 inches by me in St. Clair. Seems to be slowing down but blowing snow is crazy, i have drifts up to 6-10 inches in the corners of my house. Deffinitly a 2 push event with a touch up on thursday for blowing of snow. Get ready for another wallop on monday- tuesday. I think we will get 5 pushes in this month or more if weather pattern stays on track. what do you think Xpress?
> Going to take a ride on the sled real quick then off to nap for a couple out by 2 am to open all commercials. good luck tonight guys


Your from St. Clair?


----------



## Jason Pallas

sefh;994136 said:


> Glad to hear you fixed your problem and they where there to help you. Now the question is did you buy two so you have a spare???


LOL. I like the way you think. I have a box of spares in my pole barn (good place for them now!). I was able to fix the original toggle and YES I did buy a spare angle toggle. So, now I have a complete spare set here with me at my shop (instead of 40 miles away in my barn). Nothing like having back-ups for your back-ups. The snow biz will teach you that.


----------



## lawnprolawns

Northville @ 11:00. Lots of guys are out plowing commercial stuff near me, even though it's snowing like mad. We're starting around 12-1 I think.. who the heck knows. This is going to be a long day.


----------



## michigancutter

yep im from st. clair. actually casco area. just east of richmond/lenox area


----------



## michigancutter

have about 6inches by me right now and snowing like crazy out going to start opening **** up and see what happenes


----------



## brandonslc

Help, i need 3 subs asap. Place in flat rock by telegraphg and sibly, and in the dearborn area
Call 
313-304-6719 Brandon Thanks


----------



## lawnprolawns

I think I am going to die, end of story. 

Xpress texted me yesterday morning and said "We're F%^&ED". 

He was right. Lol. There's a lot of snow out there!


----------



## ZachXSmith

*all done *

Well im all done, started plowing at midnight and ended at 10:47. Thats was fun
Time for a quik nap an ill be out again.
Be safe everyone


----------



## sefh

It sounds like the winds are going to pickup soon and blow that powder all over the place. 

Xpress ~ Jason ~ Any word on the weekend storm yet? Local weather news guy isn't calling for any snow on Sunday!!!!!!!!!! Whatcha think???


----------



## terrapro

Jim (TCLA) did I see you in Brighton by the Meijers on Grand River?


----------



## flykelley

Left the house last night at midnight, what a damn long night/Day. Going to take a nap for about 4 hours I hope. Oh here in Waterford we got a lot more than 5 inchs of snow. At 6 pm we had about a inch, this am at 6 oclock I bet we had between 7-9 inchs of snow on the ground. I hate this much snow all at once.:yow!:

Good Night Mike


----------



## Moonlighter

Went out at 12 pushed until about 11:30, I don't like pushing that much snow at once. But on a good note nothing broke so I'll be happy with that and go night night. Hope everyone had a good night/day see you on the flipside.


----------



## Lightningllc

Wow that sucked the big ball, Started at 8 pm last night, Just got home 310 pm,


Plowed everything twice, Salted heavy, Sidewalk guys came in at 3am and there still out, 

WOW, I got 11.25 inches in my drive at my house, 

I hate big snow's, Now I hope everyone is happy they got a big plow in, Ok take of the plows and let's start spring landscaping and lawn care. 

I'm done with winter!!!!!:realmad:


----------



## eatonpaving

started salting yesterday at 10.30am, we finished at 9.30 this morning, all 12 accounts are water....one broken u bolt on the dump,one busted hose, and some broken nerves. thank god its over....when is the next one.


----------



## 24v6spd

What a great night. Started at midnight and just walked in the door. I'll sleep good tonight.


----------



## Jason Pallas

Quick weather update....we've got a little rest for now. Anything on the near horizon (thru mid next week) should only be minor accumulations - salting stuff. As of now, things either look starved for moisture and energy or headed too far south to be of much concern (as of now). I'm going to sleep (at the shop and then headed back home) - only had 1.5 hrs in the last 36. Thank god that's over with! I'm good with the snow this season - bring on Spring!


----------



## MikeLawnSnowLLC

Oh come on Jason it wasnt THAT bad!!!


----------



## 24v6spd

I'm ready for at least another 4 plows.


----------



## Danhoe

9.5 hours in the Cat 430D in Stonebridge, the new guy in his 580 Case I think he plows in 1st gear did over half of his side. Least the stereo was jamming. Now I have to figure out why my GMC 3500 is stuck in 4 low, no bad sensors had the scanner on it, 30 mph is slow. Nighty night. Dan


----------



## magnatrac

24v6spd;995136 said:


> I'm ready for at least another 4 plows.


 I was right with you untill about noon today. My truck on the second to last drive decided to shut itself off. I thought that was weird started it up and went on. A minute later it did it again. I ended up nursing it to a mechanic friends house he plugged it in and it had 3 codes showing. If goes from running good to rough idle to dead. Long story short from what he could research he said this is one problem that needs the dealers computer. It took an hour to make it there with all of the stalling,etc. So my 07 350 is in the dealer for the 27th time or so !!! It only has 44k on it but I am ready to cut my losses and move on. I can't take all the down time. If I wanted that I would have an 87 with no payment and 200k on it. Sorry to vent but this has been a thorn in my side every year since I got it

, shaun


----------



## 24v6spd

magnatrac;995172 said:


> I was right with you untill about noon today. My truck on the second to last drive decided to shut itself off. I thought that was weird started it up and went on. A minute later it did it again. I ended up nursing it to a mechanic friends house he plugged it in and it had 3 codes showing. If goes from running good to rough idle to dead. Long story short from what he could research he said this is one problem that needs the dealers computer. It took an hour to make it there with all of the stalling,etc. So my 07 350 is in the dealer for the 27th time or so !!! It only has 44k on it but I am ready to cut my losses and move on. I can't take all the down time. If I wanted that I would have an 87 with no payment and 200k on it. Sorry to vent but this has been a thorn in my side every year since I got it
> 
> , shaun


Sorry to hear that, nothing worse than a truck that isn't reliable


----------



## procut

Well the snowfall sucked for me. It was one problem after another. Everything just decided to break. I never thought I would need a spare truck for the spare truck. The hell of it was it was the newer and more "reliable" stuff that broke. The old POS Dodge in my avatar ended up saving the day. 

I had about 7"-12" depending on exact location.


----------



## magnatrac

24v6spd;995188 said:


> Sorry to hear that, nothing worse than a truck that isn't reliable


 Yeah worse than a truck that isn't reliable is a newer truck with a payment that isn't reliable !!! I always wait for something to break plow, spreader,etc.This truck is something else !!! When ever I dump this P.O.S. I will let you guys know so you don't buy it:laughing:
I really do like this truck that is what bums me out, but I can't take down time in the winter. If it breaks in the summer no big deal ( I can use the wifes to pull a trailer)but I need this one in the winter !
. shaun


----------



## Leisure Time LC

procut;995218 said:


> Well the snowfall sucked for me. It was one problem after another. Everything just decided to break. I never thought I would need a spare truck for the spare truck. The hell of it was it was the newer and more "reliable" stuff that broke. The old POS Dodge in my avatar ended up saving the day.
> 
> I had about 7"-12" depending on exact location.


I know what you mean..... Today SUCKED.... Started at 2am, by 3 am the driver in the Ford hit something blowing the sidewall out of the tire. Then at 530ish the GMC alternator and battery went out and had to pull it to the shop for repairs, so half my fleet is down with at least 8 inches of snow. Needless to say, I just got home and I still have 2 guys out finishing the resi's

BRING ON SPRING!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lawnprolawns

Well, for the amount of snow we got, I cant complain. No equipment problems or anything to speak of, it just took a while. Had four trucks plowing from 12:00 to about 10:00. The heavy snow early in the AM didn't help. I had two sites with two trucks each starting at 12, and by 3, there was another 2.5" of snow where we started, so they had to be pushed twice. Other than that, everything was just smooth sailing.


----------



## 24v6spd

procut;995218 said:


> Well the snowfall sucked for me. It was one problem after another. Everything just decided to break. I never thought I would need a spare truck for the spare truck. The hell of it was it was the newer and more "reliable" stuff that broke. The old POS Dodge in my avatar ended up saving the day.
> 
> I had about 7"-12" depending on exact location.


Looks like a decent truck. What year?


----------



## firelwn82

magnatrac;995172 said:


> I can't take all the down time. If I wanted that I would have an 87 with no payment and 200k on it. Sorry to vent but this has been a thorn in my side every year since I got it, shaun


Damn Sean that truck is possessed or something. If it's not the front end its that damn junk computer system in those damn things. 
See come to the dark side. It's not an 87 but a 97. Oh and its never left me hangin not once, well ok once but it was partially my fault. I left the dome light on for 45 min and the battery died. New battery and never let me down since. KNOCK ON WOOD.

Where did you take it to?


----------



## firelwn82

Started at midnight. Was done around 11am with the first round. Went back touched up my condo and was fed up with being in 4 wheel drive and slipping and sliding all over the F-in place. Went and bought some BF GOODRICH COMMERCIAL TA TRACTION'S..... HOLY HELL!!! Some sweet tires. Finished the day in 2 wheel drive. Was home by 430. Started my billing and found out that I forgot one.. MOTHER [email protected]$%%$&..... :realmad: So just got home.

I recommend these tires for sure. Unbelievable... Cheap ta boot and last for 50K
http://www.discounttire.com/dtcs/fi...true&cf=false&rd=16&sw=false&rc=MIDINT&cs=235


----------



## procut

24v6spd;995240 said:


> Looks like a decent truck. What year?


Its an '01. Had more problems than you could shake a stick at.

The thing that pisses me off today is that first breakdown could have been prevented. The "flagship" had a bad plug on the truck side for the plow. The sad thing is I KNEW it was acting wierd, but didn't bother to replace it. The damn thing goes during the biggest strom and renders the whole rig useless. Let that be a lesson.

On the other Chevy, I haven't even looked at yet, but I'm told that the plow, "Won't raise or angle and I had to drive it a mile back to the shop with the blade down"  I explained all you have to do it drive it into a pile of snow and unhook the lift chain and take out the slack. He, "Never thought of that" 

Thow in two broken snow blowers, a forgotten gate key, and my shoveler who spent half the time on his phone agruing with his baby's mama, and I was about ready to loose it. I am pretty proud of myself for how well I kept it together, usually when stuff like this happens I end up flipping out.

Despite all of this everything with the exeption of one small account was done on time. I wasn't able to start on residentials as early as I would have liked, but none of my residential customers really give a damn.

Better luck next snowfall I hope.



firelwn82;995292 said:


> I recommend these tires for sure. Unbelievable... Cheap ta boot and last for 50K
> http://www.discounttire.com/dtcs/fi...true&cf=false&rd=16&sw=false&rc=MIDINT&cs=235


Huh, that seems like a good deal. I just dropped a fortune for the biggest baddest set of Michelins for my '06 and wondering if I could have done better. I was assured they should last close to 100k, though.


----------



## 24v6spd

I've had good luck with my '01, my '95 had lots of problems though. I got 100,000 miles out of my Michelins and now on my second set.


----------



## firelwn82

24v6spd;995337 said:


> I got 100,000 miles out of my Michelins and now on my second set.


I didn't look into any Michielins. There to damn expensive for my taste. I would sure hope you would get a 100k out them. You practically have to sign over your first born for them... lmao.... 
But seriously. I picked these because Alaska Boss praises them and if there somebody who deals with alot of snow it would be him.... lol


----------



## lawnprolawns

Leisure Time LC;995228 said:


> I know what you mean..... Today SUCKED.... Started at 2am, by 3 am the driver in the Ford hit something blowing the sidewall out of the tire. Then at 530ish the GMC alternator and battery went out and had to pull it to the shop for repairs, so half my fleet is down with at least 8 inches of snow. Needless to say, I just got home and I still have 2 guys out finishing the resi's
> 
> BRING ON SPRING!!!!!!!!!!!


Scott, say that you called this afternoon. Sorry I didn't pick up, I think I was in my deepest sleep yet this winter. haha. Sorry! Glad you're home now. Get off plowsite and get some sleep!


----------



## Superior L & L

Started at 8:30 yesterday morning, plowed isle ways and fronts of stores and walks, by the time retail was taken care of we ended up pushing residential till 9:00pm. 3" down so far. We decided (with Jim's help) to start earlier than usual. Every one started at 11;00 and we plowed most everything by 3:00am another 4-5".We then doubled back on our earlier stuffed and replowed another 3". Everything was plowed, salted and for the most part turning wet by 9:00am except our south stuff that was a couple of hours later. 
Was a little iffy on if we should have started so early. We typically start our routes at 2:00 but since there was so much i think it was worth double plowing. Pushing 3 inches a couple of times is way easier than a 6-7" push. It does take a little extra time but defiantly not double. 
three wonderful highlights to my night.
1.5 hours into the night a guy back into a parking lot light, bends it in half and mangles up a v box spreader.
snapped the hook off a ultimount that holds the plow to the truck mount. Fixed it in 20 mins. That plow is now mounted t the truck with a pad lock and chain :laughing:
Oh and i got pulled over by Oakland county weighmaster for a 10' plow. He was sitting by Angelo's in wixom. Nice guy really. gave me a ticket for it but i was on my way within 10 mins. Could have given me a full inspection and held me for a couple of hours if he wanted to . 

Three little issues, well 2 little issues and a light pole. not bad for 3 plows on lots of our stuff, and a quick salt in the morning. Need some sleep now, Im getting to old to work 29 hours straight


----------



## Metro Lawn

Everything went pretty well other than one of my subs lost a brake line before he ever touched a single job and the alternator on a skid steer took a dump. Nothing major. Everything plowed twice by 9 AM. BTW Made it in the newspaper again! I always seem to be in the right place at the right time. Today's Free Press (cover story) about the storm. My comments on 2A.


----------



## lawnprolawns

Hmm.. good place for a weigh master I guess, right next to the place where everyone has big trucks, plows, and over-loaded salters 

What's a ticket cost? I left my wings on all morning, which puts me at 10'. Probably shouldn't do that.


----------



## Superior L & L

lawnprolawns;995414 said:


> Hmm.. good place for a weigh master I guess, right next to the place where everyone has big trucks, plows, and over-loaded salters
> 
> What's a ticket cost? I left my wings on all morning, which puts me at 10'. Probably shouldn't do that.


I didnt know, ive got to call next week and find out. probably $150 ish. I guess for $65 i can get a annual permit for a oversized plow. Cannot do it with wings because you can take them off. He said he always pulls people over for wings, but as long as they are cool just makes them take them off. But he did say if he see's them again with them on they get a ticket


----------



## terrapro

lawnprolawns;995414 said:


> Hmm.. good place for a weigh master I guess, right next to the place where everyone has big trucks, plows, and over-loaded salters
> 
> What's a ticket cost? I left my wings on all morning, which puts me at 10'. Probably shouldn't do that.


No, not a good idea. I counted 5 traps this morning and saw the same commercial vehicle enforcement suburban 5 times..I thought for sure I was being trailed!

Ticket is probably $250+ whatever he finds.


----------



## michigancutter

Well seems we all made it out ALIVE!!! Some touch ups tonight and should be good. Cant wait to jump on the sled and get some riding in before it melts.lol 
Anyone go to Anchor bay for some sled racing? looking to go on friday.. never been heard some good times on the lake.


----------



## silvetouch

procut;995218 said:


> Well the snowfall sucked for me. It was one problem after another. Everything just decided to break. I never thought I would need a spare truck for the spare truck. The hell of it was it was the newer and more "reliable" stuff that broke. The old POS Dodge in my avatar ended up saving the day.
> 
> I had about 7"-12" depending on exact location.


Don't feel bad... i had 25 trucks between mine and subs that went down ..... trucks with blown brake lines... transmissions going out.... rear ends going out... plow hoses breaking... plow solenoids going bad... salters not working...even had a guy's salter go through the rear window after another car crossed over the center line and hit head on....good thing he was ok.... & then to top it off....& subs that weren't showing up.... Horrible night...:realmad:
oh well.... better luck next time......back out now to touch everything up for morning here in a few....


----------



## Jason Pallas

It's always bad news when these storms last 24+ hours. I had a few minor things go - no biggie. Then, on the last resi of one route, a crew left a Toro ccr 2000 behind. They didn't realize it until 10 minutes later -it was long gone (it was in Detroit after all). So, we lost a snowblower - sucks!
But I felt bad for the worker/driver who left it behind. His fiance was about ready to deliver their 2nd child. Fearing that she would go into labor while her boyfriend was at work plowing snow, she went to her mother's house to stay for a couple of snowy days. Sadly, her mother passed away in the middle of the night completely unexpectedly! She had complained of minor chest pains before going to bed I guess. When her daughter came in to wake her in the morning - seeing that she was going to be late for work, she found her dead. She died in her sleep. It came completely out of no where. Now instead of preparing for the birth of a new baby into the family, they're planning a funeral. I feel really bad for the kids.
I guess it just puts a couple of minor mechanical break-downs and a lost snowblower in perspective.


----------



## MikeLawnSnowLLC

just a heads up for you guys that salt around St. Clair Shores area we had some light snow and all my salted lots were covered!


----------



## flykelley

Ok Guys
Here in Waterford I went out at 1 am to clean up mu Burger Kings and damn if it didn't snow while I was taking a nap from 9:30 pm to 1 am. So I cleaned up all of my BKs salted all of my lots that take salt, now back to bed. *Paul if you are reading this and have not been down here to salt I would suggest you get busy.:laughing: I know you are most likely already done salting.*

Mike


----------



## Lightningllc

Lots were covered again at 3am and blown over, Hope everyone woke up in time to catch it.


----------



## F250SD

I love<3 snowww


----------



## CJSLAWNSERVICE

What a storm! I hugged a post at 2 am , kissed a basketball hoop at 9 am .... Post won and Hoop Lost hehe( anyone got a passenger side mirror for a 03 f-250 for sale? ) . Twelve messages on the machine and 36 hrs of no sleep.... .priceless.


----------



## Plow Dude

I have a Buyers Tailgate salt spreader. Does anyone know what it means when you flick on the switch and it says "check motor" ? What the heck am I supposed to check? I have a couple hundred pounds of salt in it right now and can't get it to work. Thanks!


----------



## michigancutter

Thats a terrible story jason. I feel for the family that has to go through that, i know first hand what its like to lose a mother/father and let me tell you it aint easy. My prayers go out to them.


----------



## michigancutter

Plow Dude;995994 said:


> I have a Buyers Tailgate salt spreader. Does anyone know what it means when you flick on the switch and it says "check motor" ? What the heck am I supposed to check? I have a couple hundred pounds of salt in it right now and can't get it to work. Thanks!


Sounds like your motor taking a crap! did you leave the salt in there for a long time? try getting the salr out and running it with nothing in the hopper, if that doesnt work your motors bad. hope this helps you out


----------



## asps4u

CJSLAWNSERVICE;995978 said:


> What a storm! I hugged a post at 2 am , kissed a basketball hoop at 9 am .... Post won and Hoop Lost hehe( anyone got a passenger side mirror for a 03 f-250 for sale? ) . Twelve messages on the machine and 36 hrs of no sleep.... .priceless.


I might have a mirror, which one do you have? Heated/non-heated, with or without turn signal, power telescoping or manual? Let me know


----------



## Plow Dude

michigancutter;995997 said:


> Sounds like your motor taking a crap! did you leave the salt in there for a long time? try getting the salr out and running it with nothing in the hopper, if that doesnt work your motors bad. hope this helps you out


I didn't have any salt in at all when it said that. Last night it wouldn't work at all. This morning it worked for about 5 min. then stopped working again. I think it is the motor too.


----------



## CJSLAWNSERVICE

asps4u;996008 said:


> I might have a mirror, which one do you have? Heated/non-heated, with or without turn signal, power telescoping or manual? Let me know


Telescoping , heated with led turn signal ... need passenger side. I went to the dealer and they want a ton of $$ . I might get a whole aftermarket mirror for 206.00 Brand New ! looks exactly the same as OEM .


----------



## smoore45

Has anyone else noticed that this thread has 3500 less posts than the Ohio Thread, but almost 200,000 more views! Whats up with that? That many people lurking?

This thread is more popular than the Calendar Girls one! lol


----------



## redskinsfan34

Hey fellas. Kinda new to the site. Been plowing for 3-4 years. Side job for me and I love it. Live in Dexter. Plow Dexter, Chelsea, Ann Arbor, Whitemore Lake. Good to be with you. :salute:


----------



## ajslands

redskinsfan34;996312 said:


> Hey fellas. Kinda new to the site. Been plowing for 3-4 years. Side job for me and I love it. Live in Dexter. Plow Dexter, Chelsea, Ann Arbor, Whitemore Lake. Good to be with you. :salute:


Welcome to the site.


----------



## Luther

terrapro;994708 said:


> Jim (TCLA) did I see you in Brighton by the Meijers on Grand River?


No sir, my travels did not bring me to Brighton yesterday.

Probably saw one of trucks.....what kind of truck?


----------



## Luther

redskinsfan34;996312 said:


> Hey fellas. Kinda new to the site. Been plowing for 3-4 years. Side job for me and I love it. Live in Dexter. Plow Dexter, Chelsea, Ann Arbor, Whitemore Lake. Good to be with you. :salute:


Welcome aboard. 

Why on earth are you a Redskins fan?!?!?


----------



## Jason Pallas

Plow Dude;996033 said:


> I didn't have any salt in at all when it said that. Last night it wouldn't work at all. This morning it worked for about 5 min. then stopped working again. I think it is the motor too.


This may be a dumb question. but did you try banging on it with a hammer (the motor)? Sometimes, just like a car starter, the armature gets stuck between the brushes in the electric motor and it just needs a little persuasion. If this works, I would definitely look at replacing the motor soon - or at least re-building it. But, it'll get you back up and going for at least a little while.


----------



## terrapro

TCLA;996353 said:


> No sir, my travels did not bring me to Brighton yesterday.
> 
> Probably saw one of trucks.....what kind of truck?


It was a black tahoe/suburban with Troy Clogg graphics on the side. Over the last couple of years I have seen a black tahoe with crazy almost kameleon Troy Clogg graphics on the side and a girl driving a little black colorado/canyon with weird Troy Clogg graphics and I think the name Jodi on the door. It seemed like these were all personal vehicles not work trucks. And of courseI have seen trucks doing lawn/landscape stuff.


----------



## firelwn82

redskinsfan34;996312 said:


> Hey fellas. Kinda new to the site.


Welcome to the site and welcome to SE Michigan thread. Lots of good people around here and some not so worth talking to people. Take what you can and forget about the others. ussmileyflag O and seriously..... A Redskins fan???? I think your lying..... :laughing:


----------



## brookline

Whew! 48 hours later I finally got some sleep! Good storm no problems here thank God, everything went smoothe between juggling plowing and working my full time job. I had one customer call nervous that I was not going to have their driveway done before 9am yesterday but I made it in time. I did get plow envy working by Matson however, those wings make that thing a breeze... I can't wait to get some wings myself.


----------



## Matson Snow

brookline;996400 said:


> Whew! 48 hours later I finally got some sleep! Good storm no problems here thank God, everything went smoothe between juggling plowing and working my full time job. I had one customer call nervous that I was not going to have their driveway done before 9am yesterday but I made it in time. I did get plow envy working by Matson however, those wings make that thing a breeze... I can't wait to get some wings myself.


Dont have plow envy....You should be sleeping...Nice to Meet you...I hope to see you soon..Which means we both will be making some $$$$$....


----------



## Luther

terrapro;996383 said:


> It was a black tahoe/suburban with Troy Clogg graphics on the side. Over the last couple of years I have seen a black tahoe with crazy almost kameleon Troy Clogg graphics on the side and a girl driving a little black colorado/canyon with weird Troy Clogg graphics and I think the name Jodi on the door. It seemed like these were all personal vehicles not work trucks. And of courseI have seen trucks doing lawn/landscape stuff.


You saw Troy....

I was working on a site that one of my subs bailed on...


----------



## Matson Snow

TCLA;996437 said:


> You saw Troy....
> 
> I was working on a site that one of my subs bailed on...


:laughing:


----------



## terrapro

TCLA;996437 said:


> You saw Troy....
> 
> I was working on a site that one of my subs bailed on...


No kidding. He was staring right at me as we drove past each other so I figured it was you.


----------



## Luther

brookline;996400 said:


> Whew! 48 hours later I finally got some sleep! Good storm no problems here thank God, everything went smoothe between juggling plowing and working my full time job. I had one customer call nervous that I was not going to have their driveway done before 9am yesterday but I made it in time. I did get plow envy working by Matson however, those wings make that thing a breeze... I can't wait to get some wings myself.


I understand you were rudely awakened this morning...:laughing:


----------



## Luther

terrapro;996447 said:


> No kidding. He was staring right at me as we drove past each other so I figured it was you.


I'm much more handsome and clean cut....


----------



## brookline

Matson Snow;996425 said:


> Dont have plow envy....You should be sleeping...Nice to Meet you...I hope to see you soon..Which means we both will be making some $$$$$....


I went to bed about 7am this morning and woke up at 2:30 so I could gone in to my other job. It was nice to meet you as well. And yes lets make some more payup soon!


----------



## Matson Snow

terrapro;996447 said:


> No kidding. He was staring right at me as we drove past each other so I figured it was you.


Maybe he had Plow Envy...


----------



## firelwn82

Just got off of the phone with Pro Mower in Warren. Got the angle cylinder shipped to my door cheaper than I could have bought it other places. Also asked a few questions had them answered honestly and if he didn't know he said so instead of BS'n you like some people... Definitely my new Blizzard dealer of choice. Thanks again Pro Mower


----------



## snow_man_48045

Jason Pallas;996365 said:


> This may be a dumb question. but did you try banging on it with a hammer (the motor)? Sometimes, just like a car starter, the armature gets stuck between the brushes in the electric motor and it just needs a little persuasion. If this works, I would definitely look at replacing the motor soon - or at least re-building it. But, it'll get you back up and going for at least a little while.


Ditto of what Jason said! I had a salter that I had to bag on to get it going. It was a Meyer that lasted 10 years and many tons of bulk salt. Never took the time to fix it I just bought a new spreader. Figured after 10-12 years it was time. I should fix it for a back up after reading of all these storm problems...


----------



## ChaseCreekSnow

TCLA;996450 said:


> I'm much more handsome and clean cut....


:laughing:

I'm thinking more along the lines of hulk hogan minus the bandanna...I've never seen this "Troy Clogg" Character although he does sign these checks I've been getting in the mail...


----------



## brookline

TCLA;996448 said:


> I understand you were rudely awakened this morning...:laughing:


Yea, a later than I would have liked I might add :crying: I got out of work a little early and didn't want to call Dave too early and wake him up like I did last time so I figured a little cat nap would do me some good. I heard it was quite the talk over the 2 ways :laughing: thanks Todd. Lol


----------



## firelwn82

ChaseCreekSnow;996468 said:


> :laughing:
> I've never seen this "Troy Clogg" Character although he does sign these checks I've been getting in the mail...


You look at who signs it??? I could careless as long as it doesn't bounce like a basketball when I cash it... :laughing:


----------



## terrapro

TCLA;996450 said:


> I'm much more handsome and clean cut....


LOL If it was you I was going to tease you because it looked like he was wearing fancy sunglasses and some funny hat like a jesters cap or something


----------



## terrapro

Matson Snow;996461 said:


> Maybe he had Plow Envy...


Probably not since I am sure he could buy and sell me a hundred times over.


----------



## ChaseCreekSnow

terrapro;996483 said:


> LOL If it was you I was going to tease you because it looked like he was wearing fancy sunglasses and some funny hat like a jesters cap or something


Sounds like Jim.LOL. J/K thus far buddy. Jim is one of the few people that I know that I can look directly in the eye without having to look down a ways..Us tall people have a different "point of view"


----------



## Luther

ChaseCreekSnow;996468 said:


> :laughing:
> 
> I'm thinking more along the lines of hulk hogan minus the bandanna...I've never seen this "Troy Clogg" Character although he does sign these checks I've been getting in the mail...


Kind of like Sean @ Lawn Pro.....he may or may not exist....



firelwn82;996475 said:


> You look at who signs it??? I could careless as long as it doesn't bounce like a basketball when I cash it... :laughing:


Been meaning to tell you ~ I like your plow....nice choice.



terrapro;996483 said:


> LOL If it was you I was going to tease you because it looked like he was wearing fancy sunglasses and some funny hat like a jesters cap or something


He like his eye-wear....and that hat. Been wearing it a lot lately. He's fresh from Mexico so he might be cold.


----------



## ChaseCreekSnow

TCLA;996498 said:


> Kind of like Sean @ Lawn Pro.....he may or may not exist....
> 
> Been meaning to tell you ~ I like your plow....nice choice.
> 
> He like his eye-wear....and that hat. Been wearing it a lot lately. He's fresh from Mexico so he might be cold.


LOL. Sean does exist...I have seen him a couple times and he exists on face book...that's as far as I know.

Fresh from mexico? Daaaannnggg Baller! Must be nice... after I have done this for another 25 years maaaaybe ill be to that point.


----------



## firelwn82

TCLA;996498 said:


> Been meaning to tell you ~ I like your plow....nice choice.


Thanks. Thats when I bought it in 06' The year of NO SNOW... I think we pushed twice in Dec an once in Jan and Feb...  Oh yeah that picture was taken in November and I was wearing a T-shirt. I made the right choice for sure I think. Only minor issues and only one was Blizzards fault. My next truck will have the 860sw on it


----------



## asps4u

ChaseCreekSnow;996468 said:


> I've never seen this "Troy Clogg" Character although he does sign these checks I've been getting in the mail...


I thought he was just a made up name that they put on the trucks and stamp the checks with 



TCLA;996498 said:


> Kind of like Sean @ Lawn Pro.....he may or may not exist....


I know his truck exists at least, I saw it Monday morning in Walled Lake, couldn't tell you who was driving, Mike might just rotate them to make it seem like he has a partner 



TCLA;996498 said:


> He's fresh from Mexico so he might be cold.


He picked a fine time to return, I would have waited til May if I were him.


----------



## terrapro

asps4u;996524 said:


> I thought he was just a made up name that they put on the trucks and stamp the checks with


Nope, I guess he is real because I just saw him. Actually if that is his ride I have seen him atleast three times out here. You can't miss the giant Troy Clogg that goes almost the whole way down the side of the truck.


----------



## M&S Property

asps4u;996524 said:


> I know his truck exists at least, I saw it Monday morning in Walled Lake, couldn't tell you who was driving, Mike might just rotate them to make it seem like he has a partner


I love how I somehow got dragged into this conversation! That would have been me in the black truck in Walled Lake, I live there.


----------



## CJSLAWNSERVICE

sean is real..... just spent a few days with him ... heres a picture to prove it ! well you can't really tell its him but it is !


----------



## terrapro

CJSLAWNSERVICE;996656 said:


> sean is real..... just spent a few days with him ... heres a picture to prove it ! well you can't really tell its him but it is !


He is like Bigfoot, all you get is bad pictures and blurry videos!


----------



## Leisure Time LC

Here is a picture from today


----------



## 2FAST4U

Really wanted to post yesterday but I was just to sleepy!!! every thing went good only had two phone calls.
1. was one of my HOA's called and said the streets look great but your guys forgot the sidewalks. (really didn't think there would be any one driving on the sidewalks to go to work) told him we were coming back later to finish and he was cool with that

2. a homeowner calls at 10am and asked when we were going to plow her out. we were all ready there at 5am and did her drive so she could go to work. again coming back later to finish up. she said that was fine and that she hadn't looked out her window yet and was just going by what she could see from her kitchen.

All and all a pretty good day just lost the pull rope on the toro :crying:


----------



## Five Star Lawn Care LLC

TCLA;996450 said:


> I'm much more handsome and clean cut....


you the man jim



TCLA;996498 said:


> .He like his eye-wear....and that hat. Been wearing it a lot lately. He's fresh from Mexico so he might be cold.


Troy is a cross between Kieth Urban and Bono....he does kinda have an eye-wear fetish as of lately.


----------



## Lightningllc

We finally got a good snow, Thinking of loading everything up and heading to D.C, My wifes uncle lives there he said he talked to some snow guys and they told him they'll pay $150 hour per truck and $200 hour for skidsteer's. 

Really thinking about it, there working as much as it takes to cleanup, The road commision / highway workers were pulled off the roads because it was snowing and blowing snow hard.


----------



## michigancutter

CJSLAWNSERVICE;996656 said:


> sean is real..... just spent a few days with him ... heres a picture to prove it ! well you can't really tell its him but it is !


Were the hell is that at? that looks real fun and would love to come an play on that hill, its all flat land by me so i dont get any jumps in. Just put in a big bore kit on my 670 rotax with a rumblepack and racing clutch and cant wait to open her up, have to wait 500 mile before i start beating on it.


----------



## lawnprolawns

TCLA;996437 said:


> You saw Troy....
> 
> I was working on a site that one of my subs bailed on..


Haha, we're now going to play the game of "Find Troy". I've been to his house 

And Jim, how was it plowing? Didn't know you still did that and/or knew how. Just playin :salute:



TCLA;996450 said:


> I'm much more handsome and clean cut....


....?



terrapro;996483 said:


> LOL If it was you I was going to tease you because it looked like he was wearing fancy sunglasses and some funny hat like a jesters cap or something


I used to have a sweet jester's hat, but my dad said I looked stupid and I got rid of it. I can picture Troy in one though.. good look.



TCLA;996498 said:


> Kind of like Sean @ Lawn Pro.....he may or may not exist....


Oh come on, you met him!



michigancutter;996845 said:


> Were the hell is that at? that looks real fun and would love to come an play on that hill, its all flat land by me so i dont get any jumps in. Just put in a big bore kit on my 670 rotax with a rumblepack and racing clutch and cant wait to open her up, have to wait 500 mile before i start beating on it.


That's a sand pit in Leroy, just south or Caddilac about 20 miles or so. Pretty fun, we bring the bikes and quads out there in the summer.


----------



## silvetouch

Lightningllc;996805 said:


> We finally got a good snow, Thinking of loading everything up and heading to D.C, My wifes uncle lives there he said he talked to some snow guys and they told him they'll pay $150 hour per truck and $200 hour for skidsteer's.
> 
> Really thinking about it, there working as much as it takes to cleanup, The road commision / highway workers were pulled off the roads because it was snowing and blowing snow hard.


when are we leaving?


----------



## lawnprolawns

silvetouch;997007 said:


> when are we leaving?


Lets see.. 4 trucks * 18 Hrs/day * 150/Hr * 7 days = $75600.00

I could make more in a week than all of last year.. hah. It's temping.


----------



## grassmaster06

lawnprolawns;997041 said:


> Lets see.. 4 trucks * 18 Hrs/day * 150/Hr * 7 days = $75600.00
> 
> I could make more in a week than all of last year.. hah. It's temping.


now that $ounds like a plan


----------



## Lightningllc

lawnprolawns;997041 said:


> Lets see.. 4 trucks * 18 Hrs/day * 150/Hr * 7 days = $75600.00
> 
> I could make more in a week than all of last year.. hah. It's temping.


I said the same thing, That's just working for a contractor, A good friend of mine told me back in 1993/1994 he went to kentucky they had a bad snow and there was nothing going on here, He took 3 trucks down there and drove door to door driveway's were a $100 and business's were paying $150-200 hr to plow, He called up the road commision and they paid $150 hr to plow road's.

He told me this yesterday he made $ 22000 + alot of it was cash, while he was down there for a couple of day's back in the early 90's.

That was like gold back then, But the down side was driving there and back truck's overheated and they only drove 60 the speed limit back then.


----------



## Leisure Time LC

lawnprolawns;997041 said:


> Lets see.. 4 trucks * 18 Hrs/day * 150/Hr * 7 days = $75600.00
> 
> I could make more in a week than all of last year.. hah. It's temping.


Lets go....... Road trip


----------



## lawnprolawns

JIm, you in? Will Troy come for the trip? Bring Dan too... he's cool. Haha.


----------



## cuttingedge13

Lightningllc;997163 said:


> That was like gold back then, But the down side was driving there and back truck's overheated and they only drove 60 the speed limit back then.


That's why you put the plow in the bed and do 90 MPH!


----------



## Cross Cut

A convoy .....I'm having flashbacks of an old Burt Reynolds movie. The media might run with the story!


----------



## Do It All Do It Right

does anyone have any contacts for work in the new york area we have 4 lo-boy's waiting to load up equipment.


----------



## 24v6spd

Grandhole wants to tax services again, they want to increase gas and diesel taxes and vehicle registration fees, WTF!!


----------



## Lightningllc

Just so everyone knows I don't know the contractor in d.c, Wifes family works for goverment and the talked to the contractors. I have received 2 calls already.

I am staying here just so I'm clear I am not going to the east coast!!

Google contractors!!


----------



## firelwn82

24v6spd;997472 said:


> Grandhole wants to tax services again, they want to increase gas and diesel taxes and vehicle registration fees, WTF!!


This is new news to you??? The ***** tried this last year to. Thank god its he r last freakin year. I pray to god that mole is cancerous and takes ahold of her. I'm sick of her ****


----------



## firelwn82

Lightningllc;997478 said:


> I am staying here just so I'm clear I am not going to the east coast!!
> 
> Google contractors!!


That would be a SWEET pay check. Man I would take this summer off since its gonna suck ass anyways. Nobody is going to be spending money this year unless they absolutly have to.


----------



## bigjeeping

If anyone has a contact number for help in DC I got 4 trucks and 2 skids ready to roll. payup payup payup


----------



## 24v6spd

firelwn82;997481 said:


> This is new news to you??? The ***** tried this last year to. Thank god its he r last freakin year. I pray to god that mole is cancerous and takes ahold of her. I'm sick of her ****


No. I remember when she tried it in 2007, when she also said she would never raise taxes again. Her awnser is to raise taxes instead of making real cuts I don't think it will pass since this is an election year.


----------



## MikeLawnSnowLLC

If anyone wants to go I'm down to go dont have nothing to do and no snow in the forecast we could also go to georgia heard they are getting like 5 inches over there!


----------



## Do It All Do It Right

Cross Cut;997453 said:


> A convoy .....I'm having flashbacks of an old Burt Reynolds movie. The media might run with the story!


I hear the music dum dum dum dum. convoy


----------



## ChaseCreekSnow

Looks like we aren't getting anything here for some time....I would be down to go...I think my fiance' would say otherwise.

Also, I know this has been discussed before in here some time ago...but where can i find weather information on snow fall totals so far this year, average amounts etc...
I think we are having a below average winter from what I can tell so far...or am I wrong?


----------



## procut

With all this talk of chasing snow, I figured I'd chime in. I just don't think it would make economic sense to travel three states away to hope to be able to plow. Not to mention it seems like everything would be either half melted or already cleaned up by the time you got there. My biggest concerns would be 

1. Finding the work
2. Getting paid
3. Equipment Problems

1. I would have to think every guy that already lives there who has a backhoe, tractor, skid steer, ect, ect. ect. are all coming out of the woodwork trying to make a quick buck or two. To travel out there and then go door to door begging people to let you plow just doesn't seem like it would work to well. I guess if you can hook up with a contractor who has lots of work lined up, maybe; but see line 2. Oh, and what if by chance we end up getting a freak inch or two back here? Even though there might not be anything in the forecast, it can happen. Might be awful nice if you and your equipment were available to take care of your "real" customers.

2. Getting paid. Now that I think of it, maybe this should have been number 1. I can't help but think this would be a problem. People will promise you the world, but then not want to hold up their end of the bargain. I mean think about how difficult it can be to collect around here at times, and at least your local. I just can't help but think people out there would be like, "Hmm this guys from three or four states away, sucker"

3. What a ***** it would be to get out there and start having equipment problems. Have a tranny go, now your down, and when the guys at the tranny shop see that out of state license plate, its going to be about 2x as much, because they know they have you by the balls. Say you have plow problems, if you go south, are there even any Western / Boss / Fisher ect. dealers? A few breakdowns and your trips "profits" could be easily wiped out or go negative. 

Now I hate sounding so negative and burst everyones bubble, but it to me, it would be very risky to try and chase after the big snow falls across the country.


----------



## ChaseCreekSnow

procut;997616 said:


> With all this talk of chasing snow, I figured I'd chime in. I just don't think it would make economic sense to travel three states away to hope to be able to plow. Not to mention it seems like everything would be either half melted or already cleaned up by the time you got there. My biggest concerns would be
> 
> 1. Finding the work
> 2. Getting paid
> 3. Equipment Problems
> 
> 1. I would have to think every guy that already lives there who has a backhoe, tractor, skid steer, ect, ect. ect. are all coming out of the woodwork trying to make a quick buck or two. To travel out there and then go door to door begging people to let you plow just doesn't seem like it would work to well. I guess if you can hook up with a contractor who has lots of work lined up, maybe; but see line 2. Oh, and what if by chance we end up getting a freak inch or two back here? Even though there might not be anything in the forecast, it can happen. Might be awful nice if you and your equipment were available to take care of your "real" customers.
> 
> 2. Getting paid. Now that I think of it, maybe this should have been number 1. I can't help but think this would be a problem. People will promise you the world, but then not want to hold up their end of the bargain. I mean think about how difficult it can be to collect around here at times, and at least your local. I just can't help but think people out there would be like, "Hmm this guys from three or four states away, sucker"
> 
> 3. What a ***** it would be to get out there and start having equipment problems. Have a tranny go, now your down, and when the guys at the tranny shop see that out of state license plate, its going to be about 2x as much, because they know they have you by the balls. Say you have plow problems, if you go south, are there even any Western / Boss / Fisher ect. dealers? A few breakdowns and your trips "profits" could be easily wiped out or go negative.
> 
> Now I hate sounding so negative and burst everyones bubble, but it to me, it would be very risky to try and chase after the big snow falls across the country.


Well put. I think all of us are just dreaming a bit...It sucks to watch the weather and see places that normally are nice and warm or at least decent in the winter getting more snow than us...

This winter has been the pits, I am ready for it to be over with now and move on to where i make my real money...The snow business has turned into something I didnt want it to turn into....a necessary evil to get through to the good stuff.


----------



## MikeLawnSnowLLC

maybe a salting sunday night!


----------



## MikeLawnSnowLLC

The only way I would go down there is if the work was lined up I would not go if my only way to make money was banging on doors looking for work, screw that! But if you could do municipality work or find a contractor willing to pay at the end of the storm then I would do it. I think its about a 10 hr ride to D.C which is not that bad at all if you could put a few thousand in ur pocket!


procut;997616 said:


> With all this talk of chasing snow, I figured I'd chime in. I just don't think it would make economic sense to travel three states away to hope to be able to plow. Not to mention it seems like everything would be either half melted or already cleaned up by the time you got there. My biggest concerns would be
> 
> 1. Finding the work
> 2. Getting paid
> 3. Equipment Problems
> 
> 1. I would have to think every guy that already lives there who has a backhoe, tractor, skid steer, ect, ect. ect. are all coming out of the woodwork trying to make a quick buck or two. To travel out there and then go door to door begging people to let you plow just doesn't seem like it would work to well. I guess if you can hook up with a contractor who has lots of work lined up, maybe; but see line 2. Oh, and what if by chance we end up getting a freak inch or two back here? Even though there might not be anything in the forecast, it can happen. Might be awful nice if you and your equipment were available to take care of your "real" customers.
> 
> 2. Getting paid. Now that I think of it, maybe this should have been number 1. I can't help but think this would be a problem. People will promise you the world, but then not want to hold up their end of the bargain. I mean think about how difficult it can be to collect around here at times, and at least your local. I just can't help but think people out there would be like, "Hmm this guys from three or four states away, sucker"
> 
> 3. What a ***** it would be to get out there and start having equipment problems. Have a tranny go, now your down, and when the guys at the tranny shop see that out of state license plate, its going to be about 2x as much, because they know they have you by the balls. Say you have plow problems, if you go south, are there even any Western / Boss / Fisher ect. dealers? A few breakdowns and your trips "profits" could be easily wiped out or go negative.
> 
> Now I hate sounding so negative and burst everyones bubble, but it to me, it would be very risky to try and chase after the big snow falls across the country.


----------



## bigjeeping

I have called 12 companies in the DC area and spoken with 5 or 6 owners. Seems like they are mainly looking for skids because plows aren't doing much for 30" of iced over snow. One guy in particular is very motivated to get skids down there and will even put you up in his heated storage unit with showers.

PM if anyone wants his contact info. However, he is asking for bids and taking the lowest priced skids he can find.


----------



## firelwn82

Lots of people already beat you guys to the punch. Read some good news and some horror stories right here....
http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=99380


----------



## firelwn82

Here is a thread from a couple of guys from Chicago that made the trip to Colorado when they got slammed in 07 I think. They made out with some sweet coin in there pockets for sure..
http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=41790&highlight=back+from+colorado&page=4


----------



## JR Snow Removal

For those of you looking to work I have some places I haven't plowed from the last storm yet. Good luck getting paid tho as thats why there is a foot of snow in their drives:realmad: One tells me to come on saturday to square up (which not to worried about this one it's a bar I'll get my moneys worth in cash or drinks) the other said check was mailed last Thursday still have not received it and the third keeps giving me excuses and it's a lawyer!
I'll let you guys know if the bar doesn't pay anyone thirsty on me


----------



## ajslands

JR Snow Removal;997783 said:


> For those of you looking to work I have some places I haven't plowed from the last storm yet. Good luck getting paid tho as thats why there is a foot of snow in their drives:realmad: One tells me to come on saturday to square up (which not to worried about this one it's a bar I'll get my moneys worth in cash or drinks) the other said check was mailed last Thursday still have not received it and the third keeps giving me excuses and it's a lawyer!
> I'll let you guys know if the bar doesn't pay anyone thirsty on me


I'll take the lawyer, and if he dosent pay he'll have more snow on his lot then he Started with.


----------



## Lightningllc

ajslands;997815 said:


> I'll take the lawyer, and if he dosent pay he'll have more snow on his lot then he Started with.


I'm in trouble right now for doing that, Don't even come close to a drive way that didn't pay you, It's considered herassing a debtor, My employee plowed the street and she turned me into the attorney general mike cox, For herassing her, In all reality she doesn't want to pay.Say's we piled 3 feet of snow in her drive in december, Come on really we plow the street for the homeowner's, Long story short don't come close to someone that doesn't pay. Use the legal system!!! What a pain!!!!


----------



## ajslands

Lightningllc;997836 said:


> I'm in trouble right now for doing that, Don't even come close to a drive way that didn't pay you, It's considered herassing a debtor, My employee plowed the street and she turned me into the attorney general mike cox, For herassing her, In all reality she doesn't want to pay.Say's we piled 3 feet of snow in her drive in december, Come on really we plow the street for the homeowner's, Long story short don't come close to someone that doesn't pay. Use the legal system!!! What a pain!!!!


Some one posted something yesterday about mowing or plowing a guy that didn't pay. So he called as many local lawn guys as he could, and told them about the guy, then he said it was funny to watch the guy shovel or mow the lot him self with a litle mower or shovel. So if you aren't wooried about ppl taking the account then spread the word and you can laugh your a$$ watching him do it.…


----------



## Lightningllc

ajslands;997869 said:


> some one posted something yesterday about mowing or plowing a guy that didn't pay. So he called as many local lawn guys as he could, and told them about the guy, then he said it was funny to watch the guy shovel or mow the lot him self with a litle mower or shovel. So if you aren't wooried about ppl taking the account then spread the word and you can laugh your a$$ watching him do it.…


what do you mean????????????

I could care less, just want to get paid!!!

My post was about getting turned in to the attorney general for supposed harrassment?? Because she didn't want to pay.


----------



## ajslands

Take her to court, your under contract right? So you plowed a street and she happens to live on that street and a snowback ended up on her drive and she turned you in to mike cox? Right? I don't see how that's considerd harrasment to a debotur


----------



## magnatrac

Ok it can snow again ,I got my truck back from the dealer It wasn't as bad as it could have been. They replaced the fuel pump driver module under the 60k power train warranty ,but I had to pay $400 bucks for them to find the corrosion in my wiring harness and repair that. I took my truck to a different dealer this time and it was nice to get real service. It still doesn't explain why this truck is a p.o.s. I have had 22 warranty claims in the first 36k all for different things. This issue makes 23 claims in 44k miles Back in buisness for now so bring it on till the next break down !!! Oh they told me I need to replace both the upper and lower ball joint on my passenger side.

, shaun


----------



## 24v6spd

magnatrac;998011 said:


> Ok it can snow again ,I got my truck back from the dealer It wasn't as bad as it could have been. They replaced the fuel pump driver module under the 60k power train warranty ,but I had to pay $400 bucks for them to find the corrosion in my wiring harness and repair that. I took my truck to a different dealer this time and it was nice to get real service. It still doesn't explain why this truck is a p.o.s. I have had 22 warranty claims in the first 36k all for different things. This issue makes 23 claims in 44k miles Back in buisness for now so bring it on till the next break down !!! Oh they told me I need to replace both the upper and lower ball joint on my passenger side.
> 
> , shaun


 If you had it in for more than 3 times for the same problem you may be able to get a new truck under the " lemon law".


----------



## magnatrac

24v6spd;998049 said:


> If you had it in for more than 3 times for the same problem you may be able to get a new truck under the " lemon law".


Do you think the stupid back up alarm counts? All I can say is " have you driven a ford lately":laughing:

, shaun


----------



## Five Star Lawn Care LLC

1926 Snow Tractor.
This is by far the coolest video i have seen in a long time.... I cant belive it didnt go into mass production.

http://forum.treasurenet.com/index.php/topic,213971.0


----------



## alternative

24v6spd;998049 said:


> If you had it in for more than 3 times for the same problem you may be able to get a new truck under the " lemon law".


Ive been there with Ford.


----------



## F250SD

Five Star Lawn Care LLC;998432 said:


> 1926 Snow Tractor.
> This is by far the coolest video i have seen in a long time.... I cant belive it didnt go into mass production.
> 
> http://forum.treasurenet.com/index.php/topic,213971.0


Agreed...I want one!


----------



## Matson Snow

alternative;998516 said:


> Ive been there with Ford.


Ive Been there with Chevy....Bought a Truck..Went to leave the dealer. Would Not make a Left turn...The truck was in the dealer 27 Times in one year.. NO BS...As far as the lemon law..Good Luck..


----------



## lawnprolawns

I bought a new F150 in August of '08. By the following April, I sold it. Endless problems, terrible quality. Worst was the rear end whine around 50 mph. Of course no one could hear it at the dealership, but there's 100's of documented problems in Ford's Technical Service Bulletins.. obviously they know the problem existed. At idle, the engine shook so much that anyone in the truck would comment/complain about it, they tried twice to fix it, and it didn't get better. There were countless shakes and rattles in the dashboard area from all the plastic, could never find them. Audio speakers kept going out. Wiring harness shorted out in two spots, lost trailer lights and a rear brake light.. All of this with under 15000 miles on it. I got sick of it, took a few thousand dollar loss, and sold it.


----------



## firelwn82

magnatrac;998080 said:


> Do you think the stupid back up alarm counts? All I can say is " have you driven a ford lately":laughing: , shaun


What dealer did you take it to?


----------



## Matson Snow

lawnprolawns;998685 said:


> I bought a new F150 in August of '08. By the following April, I sold it. Endless problems, terrible quality. Worst was the rear end whine around 50 mph. Of course no one could hear it at the dealership, but there's 100's of documented problems in Ford's Technical Service Bulletins.. obviously they know the problem existed. At idle, the engine shook so much that anyone in the truck would comment/complain about it, they tried twice to fix it, and it didn't get better. There were countless shakes and rattles in the dashboard area from all the plastic, could never find them. Audio speakers kept going out. Wiring harness shorted out in two spots, lost trailer lights and a rear brake light.. All of this with under 15000 miles on it. I got sick of it, took a few thousand dollar loss, and sold it.


Chevy-Ford-Dodge...They all ship out POS sometimes...Its funny how the dealer treats you like an idiot...They think you cant find out issues about there Trucks and Cars...


----------



## alternative

Matson Snow;998656 said:


> Ive Been there with Chevy....Bought a Truck..Went to leave the dealer. Would Not make a Left turn...The truck was in the dealer 27 Times in one year.. NO BS...As far as the lemon law..Good Luck..


I actually won my case and Ford paid up..You just need a good attorney, actually a "lemon law attorney" - they are the only ones that really know that law well enough and how to win.


----------



## snowace

Looking for subs in the flint area, Perferably with v-plow or 8' or wider straight blade on a reliable truck compensation is based on equipment and experence. Hourly and per occurance available.
PM me if Interested


----------



## outdoorsol

i am interested especially if the properties fall in my current route. i cant send you a pm until i post 6 more times so email me [email protected]


----------



## 24v6spd

Is this clipper system that's approaching going to bring us any accumulation of snow?


----------



## flykelley

24v6spd;999413 said:


> Is this clipper system that's approaching going to bring us any accumulation of snow?


The news this morning said no accumulation today, and Tuesdays storm is staying to the south unless Xpress says different.

Mike


----------



## redskinsfan34

TCLA;996360 said:


> Welcome aboard.
> 
> Why on earth are you a Redskins fan?!?!?


I guess I'm a glutton for punishment. :laughing: The lions have been too terrible to like my whole life. When I was old enough to start really following sports the skins were one of the best teams and it just stuck. Like a horrible flesh eating virus.


----------



## Michigansnowkin

It would be great if we could het out a least once or twice more.


----------



## 24v6spd

Michigansnowkin;999892 said:


> It would be great if we could het out a least once or twice more.


You can be sure of that, we have a lot of winter left yet.


----------



## Michigansnowkin

I sure hope so, I'm not big on the farmers almanac but they have been dead on about this winter so far. Especially the storm we just had, they predicted it right on point. And if they are correct we have another big Storm around the 22-26th of this month. Last year was great, we had 2-3 inches at least once a week it seemed like. We half to be do for more, I really have had only 2 good pushes, the others were pushing it.


----------



## ajslands

So I went snowboarding up to mt. Holly yesterday and at the bottom by the terrain park. There this ridge. So I saw this f350 dualies stuck. And this little silverado z71 pulling him out in reverse. And I assume he had a normal strap but this 350 was stuck that the little silverado had to keep jerking at it. I was thinking about getting my truck But never did. Got a good laugh out of it tho. 

Ok so my question is which has nothing to do with this is on how many lakes does holly/fenton have. Seems like great place to do some fishing


----------



## Runner

Great question. Someone down right in that area wil be able to tell you, but I can tell you there are several. Linden is just to the west of there also, and there are some lakes there, as well. There are three that are connected together...Lobdell, Bennett, and the other is called Hoisington or Boisington, - something of that sort. It's all a beautiful area.


----------



## magnatrac

ajslands;1000038 said:


> So I went snowboarding up to mt. Holly yesterday and at the bottom by the terrain park. There this ridge. So I saw this f350 dualies stuck. And this little silverado z71 pulling him out in reverse. And I assume he had a normal strap but this 350 was stuck that the little silverado had to keep jerking at it. I was thinking about getting my truck But never did. Got a good laugh out of it tho.
> 
> Ok so my question is which has nothing to do with this is on how many lakes does holly/fenton have. Seems like great place to do some fishing


 Wow you were about 4 miles from my house. I live in groveland twp. which is where mt. holly is. As far as how many lakes there are I have no clue. There are lots of small lakes though. My buddy is pretty big into bass fishing and has been to most of them. Some are better than others from what he has told me. There is alot of state land/parks with lakes with in a few miles of where you were. I know there tons of lakes over towards fenton ,but I don't know much about them. I have spent most of my time on the lakes here in ortonville , but no too much time fishing !!!

, shaun


----------



## 24v6spd

magnatrac;1000149 said:


> Wow you were about 4 miles from my house. I live in groveland twp. which is where mt. holly is. As far as how many lakes there are I have no clue. There are lots of small lakes though. My buddy is pretty big into bass fishing and has been to most of them. Some are better than others from what he has told me. There is alot of state land/parks with lakes with in a few miles of where you were. I know there tons of lakes over towards fenton ,but I don't know much about them. I have spent most of my time on the lakes here in ortonville , but no too much time fishing !!!
> 
> , shaun


Have you been on Bald Eagle Lake ? My uncle had a cottage there and I went there often when I was younger.


----------



## Superior L & L

ajslands;1000038 said:


> Ok so my question is which has nothing to do with this is on how many lakes does holly/fenton have. Seems like great place to do some fishing


Fenton
Silver
ponemah
Squar
Tupper
Lobdell
Bennett
Hoisington
Loon
Crooked
Crane
Shannon
Marl
Runyan
Byram
Pine

After you asked, I got wondering myself. These above are mostly in Fenton, Linden area. I lived on Lake Ponemah for 3-4 years. Im not a fisherman but they used to have tournaments out there most weekends, i here its great fishing. Also lived on lobdell for a couple of years, also great fishing. Both these lakes have public launch areas and are not that busy, even on weekends


----------



## Runner

Thank you AAA! :laughing: Just think, if you dug your own private lake, you could name it Lake Superior!


----------



## magnatrac

24v6spd;1000168 said:


> Have you been on Bald Eagle Lake ? My uncle had a cottage there and I went there often when I was younger.


Bald eagle lk. is less than a 1/2 mile from my house. I have only been on that lake twice due to the fact it doesn't have a public launch. I used to keep my jet ski at a friends on big fish lake( alot cleaner than bald eagle) and also it has a state park so we could have alot of friends show up. I am in the process of rebuilding a pontoon so I will be touring most of the local lakes this coming summer. I won't be fishing though, just floating around

, shaun


----------



## 24v6spd

magnatrac;1000261 said:


> Bald eagle lk. is less than a 1/2 mile from my house. I have only been on that lake twice due to the fact it doesn't have a public launch. I used to keep my jet ski at a friends on big fish lake( alot cleaner than bald eagle) and also it has a state park so we could have alot of friends show up. I am in the process of rebuilding a pontoon so I will be touring most of the local lakes this coming summer. I won't be fishing though, just floating around
> 
> , shaun


We spent a lot of time cruising on the pontoon, some great times. So there is no place I can launch my boat and get on the lake?


----------



## magnatrac

24v6spd;1000272 said:


> We spent a lot of time cruising on the pontoon, some great times. So there is no place I can launch my boat and get on the lake?


 As far as i know there is no public launch there. If you know someone there is a ramp for the people on the lake. The pontoon I am rebuilding spent it's whole life on that lake. That lake is small and gets pretty busy on the weekends so I have never really been in a hurry to try and get out on it. The fun nazi's ( sherrif's marine division) has a boat out there sometimes too so that's another reason to stay away !!!

, shaun


----------



## firelwn82

24v6spd;1000272 said:


> We spent a lot of time cruising on the pontoon, some great times. So there is no place I can launch my boat and get on the lake?


The only launch that I know of for that lake is behind the boat bar. I don't believe its a public launch either.


----------



## Watkins

It appears winter snowfall is over for west michigan where I am.
Anyone see any chance for good snow yet this year ?


----------



## 24v6spd

Watkins;1000423 said:


> It appears winter snowfall is over for west michigan where I am.
> Anyone see any chance for good snow yet this year ?


Winter isn't over yet, not by a long shot. We can get snow up until mid April. Be patient.


----------



## michigancutter

well looks like no heavy snow comming in the near future, maybe a salting tuesday night but nothing for sure. maybe next week friday somthing might pop up. doubtful!
Quick question anyone do any work for Michigan Condominium Association. I just got a bid package from them and was wondering how are they to work for? Thanks


----------



## Jason Pallas

At this point, don't rule out Monday - Tuesday for snow. There's an outside chance for a total of 2" over about a 24-36hr period. It'll be VERY light and Very Fluffy...... and could "pile" up to 2". It's at least worth keeping an eye out for.


----------



## procut

I hate to say it, but I think we're about done with significant snow for the year. The last 15 day forecast I saw didn't show anything significant, other than myabe enough to get a salting or two. Anything in March is usually a bonus. Seems more often than not it's usually rain by then. We did get that freak 2-3" on April 6th last year, but I wouldn't count in it again. I would have to say this is one of the worse winters in recent memory, better luck next year I suppose.


----------



## alternative

procut;1000567 said:


> I hate to say it, but I think we're about done with significant snow for the year. The last 15 day forecast I saw didn't show anything significant, other than myabe enough to get a salting or two. Anything in March is usually a bonus. Seems more often than not it's usually rain by then. We did get that freak 2-3" on April 6th last year, but I wouldn't count in it again. I would have to say this is one of the worse winters in recent memory, better luck next year I suppose.


Actually winter of 2006-07 was very low for snow totals. I think we only had 4 plowable events and I think we have had more than that this season.??


----------



## Jason Pallas

alternative;1000584 said:


> Actually winter of 2006-07 was very low for snow totals. I think we only had 4 plowable events and I think we have had more than that this season.??


You're right - I was looking back in my records last week. I think we were only out 6 times that year. It was the same type of weather pattern that set up that year as did this year if I recall.

Now, if I could only collect on the open accounts we still have out from landscaping last year - still about 85! Damm slow payers and deadbeats.


----------



## cuttingedge13

michigancutter;1000537 said:


> Quick question anyone do any work for Michigan Condominium Association. I just got a bid package from them and was wondering how are they to work for? Thanks


I've serviced one of their properties for three years, in that time I've only had contact with them like twice. They pay their bills on time and that's all anyone can ask for!


----------



## alternative

cuttingedge13;1000606 said:


> I've serviced one of their properties for three years, in that time I've only had contact with them like twice. They pay their bills on time and that's all anyone can ask for!


Unless you like working cheap, dont waste your time. They take lowest bid, period. They dont care what type service you offer or how good of work you do, as long as you're the cheapest. Regards to getting paid...I have a friend that pours a ton of crete for them and has a real hard time collecting.


----------



## smoore45

procut;1000567 said:


> I hate to say it, but I think we're about done with significant snow for the year. The last 15 day forecast I saw didn't show anything significant, other than myabe enough to get a salting or two. Anything in March is usually a bonus. Seems more often than not it's usually rain by then. We did get that freak 2-3" on April 6th last year, but I wouldn't count in it again. I would have to say this is one of the worse winters in recent memory, better luck next year I suppose.


Maybe you don't do any salting? I guess if youre only plowing it has been a slow winter. But the current totals at Metro Airport is 27.5" for the season so far...average is supposed to be 31.1. Its an average winter for SE Michigan, this is why I got into the salting business 3 years ago.


----------



## snowace

snowace;999350 said:


> Looking for subs in the flint area, Perferably with v-plow or 8' or wider straight blade on a reliable truck compensation is based on equipment and experence. Hourly and per occurance available.
> PM me if Interested


Just needed to move it up


----------



## Superior L & L

snowace;1000790 said:


> Just needed to move it up


What for, this season is over :laughing::laughing:


----------



## Lightningllc

I don't know if anyone remebers but last april we got over 5 inches. I think it was the 3rd.

I have seen 3-5 pushes before in march and alot of saltings before.

Don't count winter as over, If you salt you already have a normal season of salting's in. But what is normal anymore??? Back in the 90's 18 to 22 saltings were normal, The last 2 season's weve been over 30 salting's. I know were at 23 thus far. 

If you don't salt I don't know how you could possiably stay in business. It's like ketchup and mustard, You gotta have them both.


----------



## Lightningllc

Jason Pallas;1000555 said:


> At this point, don't rule out Monday - Tuesday for snow. There's an outside chance for a total of 2" over about a 24-36hr period. It'll be VERY light and Very Fluffy...... and could "pile" up to 2". It's at least worth keeping an eye out for.


Good time to empty out your salt bin and empty out your liquids. Were gonna try not to carry over salt, We lost alot of salt last spring and summer, Canopy broke so we tarped and we got a hole in it. Just an fyi little birdie told me salt will be $10 cheaper next season per ton. Just an fyi I am willing to bet were not gonna see a shortage this year or next, They can't get rid of salt fast enough so there slowing production.


----------



## michigancutter

alternative;1000633 said:


> Unless you like working cheap, dont waste your time. They take lowest bid, period. They dont care what type service you offer or how good of work you do, as long as you're the cheapest. Regards to getting paid...I have a friend that pours a ton of crete for them and has a real hard time collecting.


Have you done work for them alternative? Or just know a friend who does crete for them?
They have alot of condos, over 50 properties with some units as much as 500. If you think about it, what managment company doesnt usually take the lowest bid. It sucks but you have to make some kind of money, right? If i can fill another full route then im happy. i just dont want to work for a company that doesnt pay.


----------



## michigancutter

cuttingedge13;1000606 said:


> I've serviced one of their properties for three years, in that time I've only had contact with them like twice. They pay their bills on time and that's all anyone can ask for!


Do you still do properties for them? Or is it a lost hope


----------



## alternative

Both, although i don't bid on them anymore, my friend that does their concrete still has contracts with them, even though he *****es about not getting paid on time/chasing his money or getting the run around. His thought is the same as yours, get the work to keep his guys busy. He don't mind doing volume type work, whereas I hate volume/mow+blow properties. A few years back I actually saw a copy of the master price sheet for all of the properties and you wouldn't believe what some of these guys were charging..Even the big corps (LSI-3C) wont try to compete with those numbers. But hey, if you have the manpower and equipment just sitting idle, then go for it as long as you can cover your costs.


----------



## Leisure Time LC

Looks like a salting tonight


----------



## cuttingedge13

michigancutter;1000866 said:


> Do you still do properties for them? Or is it a lost hope


Yeah! I wouldn't put in any bids with them. They just take the lowest bidder and you"ll screw up my bids.:laughing:


----------



## Jason Pallas

Snow ratios for tonight/tomorrow are around 20:1! That means that anything that falls will be REALLY light and fluffy. Still, don't look for much - more north than south . From M59 north, you'll be lucky to see an inch. South - you'll be measuring any snow in with a micrometer - we're talking dusting (salting if you're lucky). There' a little uncertainty with the forecast and there are a few unlikely variables that could bring us a little more snow (like and 1.5 or 2 inch total) between now and late Tuesday night). Don't count on this though - as it looks fairly unlikely at this point.


----------



## Do It All Do It Right

Is anyone is getting rid of their bin blocks yet?


----------



## michigancutter

cuttingedge13;1001129 said:


> Yeah! I wouldn't put in any bids with them. They just take the lowest bidder and you"ll screw up my bids.:laughing:


If i do bid they would be the properties in St. Clair and northern Macomb, nothing on the west side or Oakland.


----------



## michigancutter

alternative;1001070 said:


> Both, although i don't bid on them anymore, my friend that does their concrete still has contracts with them, even though he *****es about not getting paid on time/chasing his money or getting the run around. His thought is the same as yours, get the work to keep his guys busy. He don't mind doing volume type work, whereas I hate volume/mow+blow properties. A few years back I actually saw a copy of the master price sheet for all of the properties and you wouldn't believe what some of these guys were charging..Even the big corps (LSI-3C) wont try to compete with those numbers. But hey, if you have the manpower and equipment just sitting idle, then go for it as long as you can cover your costs.


I just want to keep my second crew busy all week right now its just a couple of days like wensday through friday it would be nice to keep them busy all week. Im not doing flyers or much ads this spring so im just trying to go another route. But im not going to lowball either just to get the job, so if i cant make money off them let somone else do it. Thanks for the input


----------



## brookline

Does anyone do tree spraying? I need a sub for a bid in Flat Rock for spraying crab apple trees. I also need a sub for fertilizing for other account if anyone is interested.


----------



## MikeLawnSnowLLC

About another month we'll be out doing spring clean-ups can't wait!!!!!!! I'm so freaking bored!


----------



## F250SD

I wish that low pressure would hook and park over us! to bad we are stuck in between them.... Story of this season.....


----------



## GreenAcresFert

brookline;1001374 said:


> Does anyone do tree spraying? I need a sub for a bid in Flat Rock for spraying crab apple trees. I also need a sub for fertilizing for other account if anyone is interested.


Sent you a PM. Thanks, Bryan


----------



## Lightningllc

xpress,

Weather report please??


----------



## eatonpaving

noaa maps shows we are covered with snow at 7pm..radar dont support that...i wish it would before billing this month.............
http://www.weather.gov/forecasts/graphical/sectors/conus.php?element=Wx


----------



## silvetouch

Jason Pallas;1000596 said:


> You're right - I was looking back in my records last week. I think we were only out 6 times that year. It was the same type of weather pattern that set up that year as did this year if I recall.
> 
> Now, if I could only collect on the open accounts we still have out from landscaping last year - still about 85! Damm slow payers and deadbeats.


Jason, i hear you on the open accounts from last year. 
On a snow note; I told a maintenance guy at an apartment complex this past storm that we haven't gotten any payments yet this year. His response was, "we are more concerned about getting the lot plowed right now."


----------



## ChaseCreekSnow

silvetouch;1001807 said:


> Jason, i hear you on the open accounts from last year.
> On a snow note; I told a maintenance guy at an apartment complex this past storm that we haven't gotten any payments yet this year. His response was, "we are more concerned about getting the lot plowed right now."


Sorry buddy, I have similiar experiences through out the year....
To me that sounds like "we aren't planning on paying you any time soon, nor do we really care we haven't gotten any of your money...." or " we are broke so we are going to rack up a huge bill then go under"

I have a guy right now that has a million dollar house on orchard lake that owes me for a couple months of grass cutting...supposedly " the check is in the mail" I have reminded this guy twice already...no check. I hate not getting my money on time...or way over due as i am experiencing now.

on a more positive note--the radar is starting to look nice....at least for salt tonight or tomorrow...would be great if we got two runs in.


----------



## procut

silvetouch;1001807 said:


> Jason, i hear you on the open accounts from last year.
> On a snow note; I told a maintenance guy at an apartment complex this past storm that we haven't gotten any payments yet this year. His response was, "we are more concerned about getting the lot plowed right now."


What a [email protected]! It never ceases to amaze me how many people think it's "acceptable" to just not pay the plow / lawn guy, or just pay whenever they feel like it.


----------



## Luther

silvetouch;1001807 said:


> On a snow note; I told a maintenance guy at an apartment complex this past storm that we haven't gotten any payments yet this year. His response was, "we are more concerned about getting the lot plowed right now."


That just does not compute. 

What does the manager/client tell you?

You need to seriously consider stopping service if you have not been paid anything yet.


----------



## alternative

We are all at the bottom of the pay ladder for anyone who has bills to pay..they are gonna pay their electric or cable bill before us. Thats just the way it goes, but the longer you leave the account past due, the harder it gets to collect. I too have a few from last year and will bet that I'll be writiing them off as bad debts this year.


----------



## Jason Pallas

It just torques me so much when people think that they can stiff us for labor. I mean, what makes them think that it's ok to just get your lawn cut or snow plowed for free? Some of the people that owe us too are living in million dollar homes - and get downright indignant when we call them to get payment. It's ridiculous. It really makes me grind my teeth at night -especially when they avoid my phone calls and don't return messages.
I think the best story I heard about a debt was on this board. A landscaper (not on this thread) owed a mechanic a decent amount of money and was jacking him around about getting paid. Evidently, the mechanic went and pulled the ECU fuses out of the vehicle panels and then called the guy up. He told him that he could either pay him the money he owed him - or that he'd have to have his trucks towed to a mechanic, diagnosed and repaired. Needless to say, the guy came up with the money owed real quick.
I only wish we could show up and roll up a guys lawn or driveway and hold it hostage like that. Instead, we're reduced to begging for our money and pleading with the customer to please cooperate and pay up.


----------



## Lightningllc

What kind of weather are we in for????


----------



## magnatrac

Lightningllc;1001987 said:


> What kind of weather are we in for????


winter:laughing: sorry I had too !!!

, shaun


----------



## bigjeeping

You guys all have contracts right??? If they don't pay take them to court. I usually get paid pretty quickly after they get served their notice to appear, along with a copy of their contract, and a typed collection report that dictates their payment behavior over their entire account history.

I am very lenient with my customers. Yes, some people are naturally late payers, but after 5 months I don't care about keeping you as a future customer.. I want to get paid. Side note: one customer I have taken to court has contacted me for future service... weiiiiiird. But in most cases do not expect to retain that customer; not that you would want to. 

My typical collection procedure:

Month 1: Invoice 
Month 2: Past Due Invoice with notice to suspend service
Month 3: Suspend Service and Collection letter.
Month 4: Collection letter 
Month 5: Notice of intent to sue if not paid within 30 days.
No response = court time!!!! payup


----------



## Superior L & L

Lightningllc;1001987 said:


> What kind of weather are we in for????


Roadways are slick and covered in fenton right now


----------



## Lightningllc

Superior L & L;1002048 said:


> Roadways are slick and covered in fenton right now


Clear in south lyon nothing coming down


----------



## Lightningllc

Lightningllc;1002053 said:


> Clear in south lyon nothing coming down


Call me if you need me to look at lowes for you, I have 8 jobs in that area.


----------



## Superior L & L

Lightningllc;1002054 said:


> Call me if you need me to look at lowes for you, I have 8 jobs in that area.


Thank you so much !


----------



## michigancutter

Well i guess ill put my two cents in about late payers. I usually put leins on there houses or put them through a collection agency we work with. Bad part is agency collects 30-40% of money owed but has good success rate, with leins it cost me a couple bucks but when they go to sell i get my money.!!
We did one time rip all the shrubs and sod we planted for a bounced check i got from the customer, 2 weeks later the house was vacant. Went to go sue him and he didnt exist, he signed a fake name on the contract. To this day never got my money nor found the guy.


----------



## ChaseCreekSnow

We did one time rip all the shrubs and sod we planted for a bounced check i got from the customer said:


> Damn, That is just downright rotten...That would drive me CRAZY!!!:realmad:
> I have a pretty easy time finding people that "disappear"...my sister works for a private investigation firm and access to an amazing database of information..Ive found all kinds of ******** this way...If any one of you gets in a REAL bind ( not 50 bucks ), holler at me, i might be able to help.ussmileyflag


----------



## brookline

alternative;1001911 said:


> We are all at the bottom of the pay ladder for anyone who has bills to pay..they are gonna pay their electric or cable bill before us. Thats just the way it goes, but the longer you leave the account past due, the harder it gets to collect. I too have a few from last year and will bet that I'll be writiing them off as bad debts this year.


Has anyone on here ever used that debt collection company listed under the MGIA's benefits?


----------



## HGT INC.

*Late payers*

I have some customers who are always a late payer,,, but I get paid. When you pick up a new account get a signed contract. At that time I tell them my terms are 30 days net. After 30 days I send an invoice. After 60 days I send a second invoice plus 1 1/2% or $5.00 min. service charge. If I still don't receive a pmt. I give them a call, usually after dinner or on weekends when they are home. NEVER use your office phone, use your cell so they don't know who is on the other end and I don't leave messages. If no response, I bang on the door. If all else fails, I go to small claims. I always win. The pros don't bother show up. Then you file a creditors hearing. They never show up, then you request a warrant. When you know they are home, call the cops, tell them you have a warrant for that person and let the cops do the rest of the work. The dead beats will have to post bail, which will be your hard earned payment. The whole process takes time, but you will get your money.


----------



## Allor Outdoor

Superior L & L;1002071 said:


> Thank you so much !


Hey Paul,
I called you a handful of times today and left a few voicemails....whats it take to get a call back from you???


----------



## M&S Property

Allor Outdoor;1002156 said:


> Hey Paul,
> I called you a handful of times today and left a few voicemails....whats it take to get a call back from you???


Yea Paul, you forgot about me today tooo.....:laughing:


----------



## michigancutter

ChaseCreekSnow;1002109 said:


> Damn, That is just downright rotten...That would drive me CRAZY!!!:realmad:
> I have a pretty easy time finding people that "disappear"...my sister works for a private investigation firm and access to an amazing database of information..Ive found all kinds of ******** this way...If any one of you gets in a REAL bind ( not 50 bucks ), holler at me, i might be able to help.ussmileyflag


Funny part about it now if i sign a big landscaping job i ask for there id.lol My wife thinks im crazy for asking the customer for there id but i explain to them what has happened in the past and they laugh and always say i wouldnt do that to you. Just show me your id and were good.


----------



## Blademasters

Brookline:

Give me a call 734.231-1327. I live in Newport and am interested in the Fertilization sub job you have. I have my business license and am certified in 3A, 3B and 6.

Thanks


----------



## Jason Pallas

michigancutter;1002165 said:


> Funny part about it now if i sign a big landscaping job i ask for there id.lol My wife thinks im crazy for asking the customer for there id but i explain to them what has happened in the past and they laugh and always say i wouldnt do that to you. Just show me your id and were good.


It's getting to the point that you HAVE to do that. In the past I have done that. Funny thing is, a lot of people understand. They know it's a sign of the times - you have to cover your butt! I've asked for driver's licenses and credit cards for identification before I begin a job or open an account up for a customer.


----------



## Jason Pallas

michigancutter;1002102 said:


> We did one time rip all the shrubs and sod we planted for a bounced check i got from the customer, 2 weeks later the house was vacant. Went to go sue him and he didnt exist, he signed a fake name on the contract. To this day never got my money nor found the guy.


I agree with you totally - however, be careful. I didn't know this until recently, but, it's illegal to go back and rip the stuff out - even if they never paid for the stuff! I was talking to a friend of mine who owns a garage door company. He put in a commercial roll-up door for a guy in Dearborn, after the job was completed and they gave him a bill, he refused to pay (over some minor detail). The workers said "if you don't pay, we're taking the door back down - and charging you for all the labor". The guy called the cops. The cops showed up and told the workers that if they tried to remove the door, they'd be taken to jail.
They ended up leaving the door up. My friend had to take this guy to court to get paid. He won the case and then had to chase the judgement for a couple of years to finally get paid.
Honest to god, these days you have to be an expert in debt collection just to get paid. More and more people out there get service with absolutely no expectation of ever having to pay you.
These days, we require some new customers to have a valid credit card on file with us. If they get too far behind on payments, we charge their cards. It helps guarantee that we get paid.


----------



## Tscape

brookline;1001374 said:


> Does anyone do tree spraying? I need a sub for a bid in Flat Rock for spraying crab apple trees. I also need a sub for fertilizing for other account if anyone is interested.


 I sent you a PM.


----------



## silvetouch

FYI....just looked outside and there is light snow here in south downriver... barely a coating just starting to appear on the pavement..
radar looks like it is just down here...with another small band between 2 & 3 and another band after 5AM


----------



## michigancutter

Jason Pallas;1002244 said:


> I agree with you totally - however, be careful. I didn't know this until recently, but, it's illegal to go back and rip the stuff out - even if they never paid for the stuff! I was talking to a friend of mine who owns a garage door company. He put in a commercial roll-up door for a guy in Dearborn, after the job was completed and they gave him a bill, he refused to pay (over some minor detail). The workers said "if you don't pay, we're taking the door back down - and charging you for all the labor". The guy called the cops. The cops showed up and told the workers that if they tried to remove the door, they'd be taken to jail.
> They ended up leaving the door up. My friend had to take this guy to court to get paid. He won the case and then had to chase the judgement for a couple of years to finally get paid.
> Honest to god, these days you have to be an expert in debt collection just to get paid. More and more people out there get service with absolutely no expectation of ever having to pay you.
> These days, we require some new customers to have a valid credit card on file with us. If they get too far behind on payments, we charge their cards. It helps guarantee that we get paid.


Thats crazy, thank god i didnt get in trouble. All the neighboors were out watching us tear this whole landscape job,lol we were throwing sod in trailers taking the retaining wall and throwing them in back of trucks,ripping bushes out and throwing them to the curb, it was crazy i was soo pissed i didnt even care. You are right you deffinitly have to be a expert in dept collection, or youll never get paid. Good idea on keeping a credit card on file, do you have problems trying to get c.c. numbers from clients?


----------



## michigancutter

Nothing by me, was going to pretreat but now im doubting myself. I dont think its going to hit the east side tonight. Maybe tommorrow morning it will start snowing. We will see


----------



## Luther

Whole lot of nothin out there right now.

We got robbed again.


----------



## Metro Lawn

Nothing here at the moment.


----------



## Luther

Should be soon Metro........reaching the ground now in most areas. 

Just a light dusting, spotty where residual lays. Should lightly snow all morning per the weather guessers.


----------



## alternative

Dusting in St Clair Shores and snowing good.


----------



## F250SD

nice fluffy stuff covering the roads in Rochester:yow!:! if there is a snow god i would pray for 1.5 today!!!! just a scrape and salt....


----------



## terrapro

Tscape;1002245 said:


> I sent you a PM.


Mike you spray trees?! You should have told me, I just gave away a property that a customer was inquiring about their anthracnose on an oak and the neighbor has needledrop really bad and have giving away many others in the past. I didn't want to deal with new yahoo subs I don't know anything about so I have been giving them to whoever I can find.

I will ask my customer if anything came of the other guys and expect a few extra phones calls this year. :waving:


----------



## Five Star Lawn Care LLC

well that salt was a waste:realmad::realmad:.....not really....but that will sertianly stir up a few customers feathers.....i hate day storms

your damned if you salt.....and your damned if you dont.

bands are setting up pretty nicely..


----------



## grassmaster06

The news said it should stop around noon and around an inch


----------



## procut

All this talk of problems getting paid makes me realize how lucky I am. Out of last year, its down to three people who haven't paid up yet. I was finally able to collect the from the biggest non payer last week. Guess thats one of the few benifits of working in such a small town. Fortunetly, I have good realationship with a local collections agency, (I do some work for the owner) so first of next month I will forward them the outstanding invoices and I can almost guarentee they will be able to collect. Like mentioned, you do have to sacrifice a chunk of the money, but I have found the collections agency route to be one of the easist and most succsessful.

As far as todays snowfall, what a pain in the @$$. I salted everything early, but I wouldn't be surprised if some stuff has another coating on it by now. The radar looks impressive, but the local weather guesser was really down playing any accumulations. I suppose it will have to be a "wait and see" type of thing.


----------



## ChaseCreekSnow

Just got home from my salt run...1 fresh powdery inch in my driveway in farmington hills. Its clipping pretty good out there, I don't expect any of the salt i laid down to last a real long time at this pace...Praying for another run tonight..shouldn't be too far of a stretch.

I do also hate day storms, nothing worse than trying to salt around a bunch of cars with a Big dump truck.

As for weather guessers...I think they are wrong. I go to accuweather.com for my weather now...noaa and weather.com aren't as spot on as these guys, especially when it comes to light accumulation stuff like we are experiencing today.


----------



## alternative

My (colored concrete) patio is now melting good with no salt. Looks like the possiblity of a plowable event is gone.


----------



## procut

alternative;1002563 said:


> My (colored concrete) patio is now melting good with no salt. Looks like the possiblity of a plowable event is gone.


Tell me about it. My asphault driveway has not seen as much as a grain of salt, and is now about 85% wet.


----------



## Matson Snow

procut;1002634 said:


> Tell me about it. My asphault driveway has not seen as much as a grain of salt, and is now about 85% wet.


Go salt that 15% and charge yourself.....


----------



## Tscape

terrapro;1002433 said:


> Mike you spray trees?! You should have told me, I just gave away a property that a customer was inquiring about their anthracnose on an oak and the neighbor has needledrop really bad and have giving away many others in the past. I didn't want to deal with new yahoo subs I don't know anything about so I have been giving them to whoever I can find.
> 
> I will ask my customer if anything came of the other guys and expect a few extra phones calls this year. :waving:


Thanks, Cole. Yes. I have been licensed by the state to spray ornamentals for 20 years now. I'd be happy to talk trees with anyone.


----------



## HGT INC.

Does anyone need any lawn fert. work done this coming season, I have been in business since 1985. I can work out just about anything in Oakland or Macomb counties. If interested, PM me back, Thanks Jerry.


----------



## MikeLawnSnowLLC

Wow I usually only get stiffed by about one person a year which is where I'm at right now I can't find this lady for the life of me she owes me about 300.00 but will be writing it off as a bad debt. 1 bad customer out of a 180 I'll take it!


----------



## Jason Pallas

Here's a good one. I've got a commercial garage door up on craig's (10x10). This guy writes me from Cincinnati and wants to buy it. BUT he wants me to drive it to Toledo so he can look it over first. But, he's gonna pay CASH. OHHHHhhhhhh. Like I'd accept anything other than cash.

What an idiot. I told him I'd drive it to Toledo for $200 MORE. If he bought it, I'd refund him $50 of that $200 (so, he'd pay me $150 more to drive it to him in Toldeo so he could decide if he wanted it or not). Or, he could just drive to me and I'd knock $25 off the price.

It's a wonder people from Ohio are labelled the retards of this country. I think the whole state is on a day pass.


----------



## JR Snow Removal

Jason Pallas;1002836 said:


> It's a wonder people from Ohio are labelled the retards of this country. I think the whole state is on a day pass.


So tempted to put this on the ohio thread :laughing:


----------



## Lightningllc

Snow coming down good in brighton right now, Maybe another salting????


----------



## alternative

thats f---in hilarious...Only in Ohio.
I really like how people think that paying cash is an option.


----------



## terrapro

Lightningllc;1002866 said:


> Snow coming down good in brighton right now, Maybe another salting????


No just another quick burst. It is already done here in Howell and I see blue skies.


----------



## Milwaukee

Jason Pallas;1002836 said:


> Here's a good one. I've got a commercial garage door up on craig's (10x10). This guy writes me from Cincinnati and wants to buy it. BUT he wants me to drive it to Toledo so he can look it over first. But, he's gonna pay CASH. OHHHHhhhhhh. Like I'd accept anything other than cash.
> 
> What an idiot. I told him I'd drive it to Toledo for $200 MORE. If he bought it, I'd refund him $50 of that $200 (so, he'd pay me $150 more to drive it to him in Toldeo so he could decide if he wanted it or not). Or, he could just drive to me and I'd knock $25 off the price.
> 
> It's a wonder people from Ohio are labelled the retards of this country. I think the whole state is on a day pass.


That nothing

I have 1 guy that want me deliver ford 460 to Big Rapids that is 460 miles round trip plus gas price was $2.89. He tell me put ford 460 in my geo tracker. I will do half way for extra $100. He end drive pick up it.


----------



## snow_man_48045

Just another day of over salting. :laughing::laughing: Northern Macomb started at about 4:30 5ish. We got out by 5am before the lots filled with cars. Many guys seemed to still be in bed..


----------



## Superior L & L

snow_man_48045;1002914 said:


> Just another day of over salting. :laughing::laughing: Northern Macomb started at about 4:30 5ish. We got out by 5am before the lots filled with cars. Many guys seemed to still be in bed..


Wish i was still in bed at 5:00am. Been up since 1:30ish, ended up double salting most sites. then worked on a plow for the rest of the day !! I guess ill sleep when i die :laughing::laughing:


----------



## Jays Green Daze

Jason Pallas;1002836 said:


> It's a wonder people from Ohio are labelled the retards of this country. I think the whole state is on a day pass.


My new quote for the sig line:laughing::laughing:


----------



## alternative

Jays Green Daze;1002995 said:


> My new quote for the sig line:laughing::laughing:


Damnit you beat me to it.. haha- that is a good sig, especially when you go posting in the Ohio thread.
Now Jason is gonna be gettin harrassed by the Ohio boys.


----------



## michigancutter

Snowing pretty good by me right now. Must have aleast a half inch and still comming at a good rate. Looks like a salting tonight, i hope.lol
Craigslist you either love it or hate it. it reminds me of a knock-off wal-mart.But i have got some great deals from there.


----------



## ajslands

I know this is a network thread but thus guy is hired! Detroit.craigslist.org/wyn/lbs/1593479934.html


----------



## magnatrac

I just took the dog out and my pavers are white again !!! I have 2" of fluff on my driveway ( gravel with packed snow) that fell today. I know my lots were all wet at 5 but with the sun down I am sure they will need more salt in the morning.

, shaun


----------



## Superior L & L

Everything snowed over here. To lazy to go check lots right now. I'll be up at 1:30am. I'm sure we will be salting


----------



## Lightningllc

Superior L & L;1003059 said:


> Everything snowed over here. To lazy to go check lots right now. I'll be up at 1:30am. I'm sure we will be salting


Salted my driveway at 530 am and it's covered now with the snow coming down, Big flakes, Looking at a big deer right now in my driveway??? Don't know if it's a buck they lost there horn's.

Deer has snow on it's back it's coming down that hard right now, I live at 23 and 96 area.


----------



## alternative

Their horns


----------



## cuttingedge13

alternative;1003093 said:


> Their horns


Whose Horns, Honk Honk!


----------



## ChaseCreekSnow

Snowing very nicely here in the hills, Anything that has been treated earlier is now covered again.I'm thinking another run tonight. Off to try and figure out whats going on with the show " LOST "


----------



## michigancutter

still snowing by me, heading out to spray so i dont have to go in the morning. Temps will be at 32 tomorrow so everything will melt like it did today if i wait till morning.
sledding tomorrow so want to make sure im good in the morn. later


----------



## terrapro

Lightningllc;1003077 said:


> Deer has snow on it's back it's coming down that hard right now, I live at 23 and 96 area.


That is just your decoy, you didn't put it away last fall.


----------



## Lightningllc

terrapro;1003188 said:


> That is just your decoy, you didn't put it away last fall.


No my arrows killed that, There's a hole the size of a football in it.

Ok their.


----------



## brookline

I have an apartment complex bid driving me nuts. They want me to send my first invoice May 31 with a net 45. So I will wait up to 3 months before I get paid for the work in April? Are theyout of their minds?:realmad: oh BTW they want 7 equal payments. Am I overreacting here?


----------



## Jason Pallas

alternative;1002997 said:


> Damnit you beat me to it.. haha- that is a good sig, especially when you go posting in the Ohio thread.
> Now Jason is gonna be gettin harrassed by the Ohio boys.


Ha - that's like getting pecked to death by a bunch of sparrows.


----------



## silvetouch

brookline;1003296 said:


> I have an apartment complex bid driving me nuts. They want me to send my first invoice May 31 with a net 45. So I will wait up to 3 months before I get paid for the work in April? Are theyout of their minds?:realmad: oh BTW they want 7 equal payments. Am I overreacting here?


get used to it.... i have a few for this winter that are net 60


----------



## Lightningllc

All of our lots are covered, Here we go again spreading more salt and at noon it will melt off anyways.

Gotta have them done by 6 am for the women that were heals to work in WINTER????


----------



## Superior L & L

Lightningllc;1003364 said:


> Gotta have them done by 6 am for the women that were heals to work in WINTER????


Cannot live with them, cannot live without them :laughing::laughing:


----------



## Metro Lawn

Got the troops out working. Update: nothing on the ground here at 9 Mile & 94, but downtown is covered.


----------



## Leisure Time LC

Metro Lawn;1003441 said:


> Got the troops out working. Update: nothing on the ground here at 9 Mile & 94, but downtown is covered.


It helps if they have material in the tanks :laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## gottaloveOT

Lightningllc;1003364 said:


> All of our lots are covered, Here we go again spreading more salt and at noon it will melt off anyways.
> 
> Gotta have them done by 6 am for the women that were heals to work in WINTER????


x2

We used to start work at 6 so we would come in early and have everything done by the time our shift started and everybody else got to work. Now they moved us to start at 7 and we still have to have everything done by 6 so we get an extra hour of OT that we use to wash all the vehicles as we bring them in.


----------



## smoore45

Well all that nice fluffy snow never made its way downriver(or at least very little of it).

Jason - I noticed the weather models are starting to look interesting for Monday. Any thoughts?


Whats up with this new smiley? In honor of B&B and his 10,000 posts?!?


----------



## Lightningllc

prsportwesport


----------



## Jason Pallas

smoore45;1003683 said:


> Jason - I noticed the weather models are starting to look interesting for Monday. Any thoughts?:


Ahhhhhh yes, the old upper Ohio valley Low phasing scenario...... this could be interesting. Of course, my wife has surgery scheduled for Monday..... figures.

Xpress, you want to jump in with your two cents - it's still 5+ days out but certainly worth watching over the next couple of days/model runs.... for sure.


----------



## ajslands

Has any one talked to xpress lately, I haven't heard from him since that last storm. Hope he's okay. Oh and thanks Jason for the updates


----------



## M&S Property

ajslands;1004088 said:


> Has any one talked to xpress lately, I haven't heard from him since that last storm. Hope he's okay. Oh and thanks Jason for the updates


Xpress is like Batman, he is always watching and comes when people are in need...:waving:


----------



## ajslands

Well as long as he's okay


----------



## Milwaukee

M&S Property;1004104 said:


> Xpress is like Batman, he is always watching and comes when people are in need...:waving:


At less I have him text numbers.

He is busy with his wife while running big business he have.

If you need anything just pm him he will respond in day.


----------



## lawnprolawns

You need better girlfriends. I taught mine to plow snow a few days ago at an abandoned parking lot, and she had me show her how to use plowsite so she can lurk


----------



## michigancutter

Thats funny! Anyways is anyone thinking of doing some flyers or paper ads with such a bad economy?
Usually we do 5,000 flyers but thinking of not wasting the time or man power. What are you guys doing to generate new clients?


----------



## terrapro

[



michigancutter;1004269 said:


> Thats funny! Anyways is anyone thinking of doing some flyers or paper ads with such a bad economy?
> Usually we do 5,000 flyers but thinking of not wasting the time or man power. What are you guys doing to generate new clients?


Year round I keep an ad in the sunday paper and an ad in the local monthly ad mailer called the Marketeer. This spring I have ads in a couple local school fundraising flyers. Monthly I will spend anywhere from $200 to upwards of $1G for advertising...with not much return.

The one thing about advertising is you can NEVER stop, if you do that is when you will miss the big call you have been waiting for.


----------



## brandonslc

Does anyone know who rents plow trucks around the wayne county area? If so how much?


----------



## lawnprolawns

i'll rent mine for 150/hr 

I actually looked last year and didn't have much luck. How about hiring a sub?


----------



## snowace

Looking for a sub in the flint area if you have some time PM me
Thanks


----------



## Tscape

brandonslc;1004368 said:


> Does anyone know who rents plow trucks around the wayne county area? If so how much?


I'll sell you one, with a V-box spreader in the bed. I think I posted the saga of it earlier this year. Anyway it's a basically completely rebuilt 88 chevy (front end, all brakes, leaf springs, steering, exhaust, new BFG commercial traction tires, gas tank, alternator), 350, auto, 8.5' poly Meyer with a brand new e60 and a 3 year old snoway with a Honda engine: $6k. Trades considered.PM me with offers, discussion, or comments.


----------



## terrapro

Tscape;1004444 said:


> I'll sell you one, with a V-box spreader in the bed. I think I posted the saga of it earlier this year. Anyway it's a basically completely rebuilt 88 chevy (front end, all brakes, leaf springs, steering, exhaust, new BFG commercial traction tires, gas tank, alternator), 350, auto, 8.5' poly Meyer with a brand new e60 and a 3 year old snoway with a Honda engine: $6k. Trades considered.PM me with offers, discussion, or comments.


Mike can I stop by some time and take a look at it? I might be interested.


----------



## Tscape

terrapro;1004487 said:


> Mike can I stop by some time and take a look at it? I might be interested.


Absolutely. Whatcha doin tomorrow?


----------



## terrapro

Tscape;1004497 said:


> Absolutely. Whatcha doin tomorrow?


Lots of stuff but I might have some time to stop by, I will give you a call. I am working late right now in the office on some paper work so it depends on what I can get done here.


----------



## Superior L & L

brandonslc;1004368 said:


> Does anyone know who rents plow trucks around the wayne county area? If so how much?


Call Hertz, i know they used to rent them. Not the greatest price but if ya need it !


----------



## Leisure Time LC

ajslands;1004088 said:


> Has any one talked to xpress lately, I haven't heard from him since that last storm. Hope he's okay. Oh and thanks Jason for the updates


He is OK, I talked to him the other day. He has alot going on these days


----------



## michigancutter

Monday is looking good for snow. Hope the low comes more north then south, i think d.c. has had enough of our snow this year. a couple more snowfalls and i hit my targets, so lets pray for mondays snow. HUUUUUUUUUMMMMMM.......Huuuuuummmmmmm......... Is it working.lol


----------



## MikeLawnSnowLLC

michigancutter;1005016 said:


> Monday is looking good for snow. Hope the low comes more north then south, i think d.c. has had enough of our snow this year. a couple more snowfalls and i hit my targets, so lets pray for mondays snow. HUUUUUUUUUMMMMMM.......Huuuuuummmmmmm......... Is it working.lol


Is this what it has come to praying for snow? lol I've chalked this winter up as ****** and now planning on spring! Although some snow would be nice lol payup


----------



## alternative

My posts always seem to disappear..


----------



## firelwn82

alternative;1005216 said:


> My posts always seem to disappear..


Well maybe if you didn't threaten cowers and post naked chicks all over they wouldn't disappear.... LMAO sorry had to..... I honestly don't know what posts your talking about :laughing:


----------



## Tscape

Tscape;1004444 said:


> I'll sell you one, with a V-box spreader in the bed. I think I posted the saga of it earlier this year. Anyway it's a basically completely rebuilt 88 chevy (front end, all brakes, leaf springs, steering, exhaust, new BFG commercial traction tires, gas tank, alternator), 350, auto, 8.5' poly Meyer with a brand new e60 and a 3 year old snoway with a Honda engine: $6k. Trades considered.PM me with offers, discussion, or comments.


Here she is. A perfect self contained money maker.

Looking for a cube van or ZTR in trade. If you have either, it should be top notch or be prepared to add cash. I will not get beat up on this truck. I would not have a problem keeping it either.


----------



## brandonslc

$1,500 cash today


----------



## Tscape

brandonslc;1005418 said:


> $1,500 cash today


...and tomorrow...and the day after that...and the day after that. Then you'll get some keys and a title.


----------



## P&M Landscaping

Tscape;1005425 said:


> ...and tomorrow...and the day after that...and the day after that. Then you'll get some keys and a title.


Sounds like a good payment plan to me

I washed the plow down real good today, and greased the fittings and all that fun stuff. Does anybody else want spring? I think it's just because I bought the new boat i'm ready for some warmth My question is how often do you guys do this? This is the first time since the beginning of the season i've lubed it. I fluid filmed all moving parts, and Die-electric greased all the connections, and checked fluid, bolts etc.


----------



## michigancutter

Tscape;1005411 said:


> Here she is. A perfect self contained money maker.
> 
> Looking for a cube van or ZTR in trade. If you have either, it should be top notch or be prepared to add cash. I will not get beat up on this truck. I would not have a problem keeping it either.


How many miles on her? I have a cube van, but if the truck has to many miles forget it.


----------



## procut

I love how whenever I sell someting, any lowball offer is always followed by the word "cash." What the hell else were you going to buy it with, your good looks?


----------



## cgrappler135

brandonslc;1005418 said:


> $1,500 cash today


I seriously hope you were F' IN joking???????


----------



## brookline

the model on the Unisys site looks like a direct hit for monday.payup


----------



## Michigansnowkin

I am somewhat new to the lawn and landscaping business 4 years now, i have about 50 residentials, and a handfull of commercials. Sincxe we are on the topic, anyone have any good advice on how to get in on these bid requests that go around, or how to attract more commercial clients?


----------



## Michigansnowkin

I do flyer's, free online ads. What about going from business and just handing them a brochure and a quote, without a request. Is that OK?:waving:


----------



## terrapro

Tscape;1005411 said:


> Here she is. A perfect self contained money maker.
> 
> Looking for a cube van or ZTR in trade. If you have either, it should be top notch or be prepared to add cash. I will not get beat up on this truck. I would not have a problem keeping it either.


That truck is darn nice looking! I thought it was an orange color though. It should go for what you are asking easily.

Sorry I couldn't make it out today, like I said I have been busy.


----------



## Jason Pallas

brookline;1005540 said:


> the model on the Unisys site looks like a direct hit for monday.payup


Can you post me a link to that site/model? Thanks.


----------



## michigancutter

Michigansnowkin;1005550 said:


> I am somewhat new to the lawn and landscaping business 4 years now, i have about 50 residentials, and a handfull of commercials. Sincxe we are on the topic, anyone have any good advice on how to get in on these bid requests that go around, or how to attract more commercial clients?


Have you tried your local papers yet? Or on your local cable channel, or get canvasers to 
pre-qoute jobs. good luck


----------



## ajslands

http://www.weather.unisys.com/mos/index.html


----------



## procut

http://www.wilx.com/links/headlines/84201402.html

I know its been mentioned some as of recent, but the service tax BS is back.

I'm confuesed at the last line, "This tax on services would not apply to health care, education, construction, or business to business transactions."

Are landscaping installs considered construction? And the business to business thing, does that mean commercial customers for mowing and snow plowing won't be charged sales tax?


----------



## Tscape

michigancutter;1005469 said:


> How many miles on her? I have a cube van, but if the truck has to many miles forget it.


90,000. it was a municipal truck I believe. Needs a cab corner and some bump & paint on the door on this side.


----------



## Jason Pallas

ajslands;1005608 said:


> http://www.weather.unisys.com/mos/index.html


Looks like most of the models show that low staying pretty far south of us now...... unless I'm just tired and not reading them right.


----------



## Lightningllc

Tscape;1005658 said:


> 90,000. it was a municipal truck I believe. Needs a cab corner and some bump & paint on the door on this side.


I don't know if this would work for you but i have a 1994 ford e350 extend van, cargo van very clean, white with charcoal bottom, It has a new jasper motor with 20,000 miles on it, new trans with 40000 runs and drives great.I think there's only 120000 on the van,

If you want to talk about trading or something let me know. I also took it to arc spring and beaf'd up the rear spring's. If i wanted i could put 2 pallets of fert in it.

I was thinking of asking $5000 for it trade with some cash???


----------



## brookline

http://weather.unisys.com/nam/loop/nam_pres_loop.html
Neever mind my previous post the update has it pulling back from it's direction. When I made the original post the loop ended @ 12am sunday over chicago appearing to go right toward us.


----------



## Jason Pallas

brookline;1005873 said:


> http://weather.unisys.com/nam/loop/nam_pres_loop.html
> Neever mind my previous post the update has it pulling back from it's direction. When I made the original post the loop ended @ 12am sunday over chicago appearing to go right toward us.


LOL - I know, a lot can change in 12hrs / between model runs. Just wanted to make sure I wasn't going crazy/missing something.


----------



## brookline

Any chance it might tilt towards us a little more? I'm sure if therw is it's not much, just wishful thinking


----------



## Jason Pallas

Honestly, after looking at the models again, nothing is certain at this point. BUT, if I HAD TO bet, I'd say at this point it doesn't look very likely that we'll get the heaviest of the snow. How's that for couching things. It looks likely to go south and phasing doesn't, at this point seem to be much of an issue - so, light snow is most likely (despite what Hodak says) . But that all could change with another model run or two.

Btw - worth pointing out that about 10 days ago, someone here mentioned that the Farmer's Almanac predicted a storm on the 22nd or so. That damm thing is more right than it is wrong it seems. LOL


----------



## redskinsfan34

Tscape;1005658 said:


> 90,000. it was a municipal truck I believe. Needs a cab corner and some bump & paint on the door on this side.


Is it a 2500 or a 3500? I just can't make out the numbers. Must be getting old.


----------



## Tscape

redskinsfan34;1006057 said:


> Is it a 2500 or a 3500? I just can't make out the numbers. Must be getting old.


K3500. With 2 added leafs in the leaf spring pack it doesn't even squat with 2 tons in the v-box.


----------



## redskinsfan34

Well I wish I had enough work for a second truck. I'd say $6000 is a fair price. Wouldn't take me long to get to you to see it either. I live in Dexter.


----------



## TheXpress2002

Hopefully everyone is doing well. 

I am sorry I have not posted in the past 10 days, it has been a long haul.

I had an opportunity this morning to take a look at the upcoming week into next weekend. We are going to be going into a active weather pattern. There will be 3 major storms crossing the country next week. The first one will be Monday. Right now models are all over the place with the storm with a 400 mile range of difference BUT a few are showing accumulating snow for areas south of M59 and one has an all out hurricane over us. This will be extremely difficult to forecast because of the phasing factor. I think we all learned our lesson from the last one that when things do phase correctly we are under the gun. My concern is if the models come around to the DGEX we will be screwed just like we were last time when the DGEX was spot on with how it handled the phasing leading to 8-10 inches of snow for us. If this hold true by tomorrow morning I will jump onto the bandwagon. I would say get the polish out and get things cleaned up over the weekend we could be in for a nice hum dinger


----------



## alternative

Thanks for the heads-up Express. I trust your predictions more than 2,4,7 and all the weather sites combined.


----------



## Luther

Tscape;1005411 said:


> Looking for a cube van or ZTR in trade.


If a trade doesn't work out for you Mike, consider getting your van at auction.

We have bought several cube vans, cut-off vans, step vans, extended vans, etc. the last couple years at auctions for cheap. Some go real cheap.....


----------



## axl

TCLA, care to elaborate on these auctions you speak of. I always hear guys talking about these auctions and such but I have no idea what they are or where they take place?


----------



## terrapro

axl;1006205 said:


> TCLA, care to elaborate on these auctions you speak of. I always hear guys talking about these auctions and such but I have no idea what they are or where they take place?


Yes please do elaborate.

I have been shopping for a small box truck, it is either another truck and trailer or a box truck but I am leaning towards the box truck. It would be nice to safely transport my annuals, perrenials, and ornamentals not to mention using it as a mowing rig a couple days per week.


----------



## Lightningllc

I can get 3 ford cube trucks right now for $6500 if anyone is intersted, They have high miles less than 200k there ford 350 there older, Let me know if you want to get pics.


----------



## terrapro

Lightningllc;1006234 said:


> I can get 3 ford cube trucks right now for $6500 if anyone is intersted, They have high miles less than 200k there ford 350 there older, Let me know if you want to get pics.


$6500 per or for all of them?


----------



## Jeffwich

axl;1006205 said:


> TCLA, care to elaborate on these auctions you speak of. I always hear guys talking about these auctions and such but I have no idea what they are or where they take place?


http://www.1800lastbid.com/home.cfm is one i have used alot. Every Thursday they have a auction and the stuff is located in Byron center or Ortonville. One I'm looking at right now http://www.rjmauctions.com/ But i have never used them befor
Jeff


----------



## MikeLawnSnowLLC

I was thinking about doing a cube van for a maintenance crew.. anybody ever put mulch in the back of one of these things?


----------



## Michigansnowkin

I am the one that said the farmers almanac prediction, here is there predictions for the rest of February, March & April.

Great Lakes/Midwest U.S. Weather
February 2010
16th-19th. Fair. 20th-23rd. Snowstorm. 24th-28th. Fair, cold. 

March 2010
1st-3rd. Fair, cold. 4th-7th. Stormy by the 7th. 8th-11th. Stormy, then fair. 12th-15th. Light snow, then fair. 16th-19th. Fair and windy. 20th-23rd. Stormy weather moves through Great Lakes, then clearing. 24th-27th. Fair, then unsettled. 28th-31st. Clearing, pleasant. 

April 2010
1st-3rd. Tornado threat for Illinois, Indianan, western Kentucky. 4th-7th. Fair, pleasant. 8th-11th. Showers across Illinois, Michigan east, then fair. 12th-15th. Fair. 16th-19th. Showers, thunderstorms sweep through Great Lakes, then fair.


----------



## Michigansnowkin

Keep in mind this is for the whole Midwest, might or might not hit ur according to there map of the midwest ,it could hit anywhere. According to this looks like this is the last chance. Who Knows?


----------



## silvetouch

Jason Pallas;1005892 said:


> LOL - I know, a lot can change in 12hrs / between model runs. Just wanted to make sure I wasn't going crazy/missing something.


I'm shooting for a 4-6" range


----------



## AndyTblc

Here we go
http://blogs.woodtv.com/2010/02/19/sunday-snowstorm/


----------



## Jason Pallas

I give up on the weather for right now - too many model discrepancies!! Urghhhh.

Instead, want a good laugh? Follow this link it - it was listed on Craig's. Respond to it - for an even better laugh.

http://adsl-99-25-67-70.dsl.stlsmo.sbcglobal.net/b/index.html


----------



## silvetouch

Jason Pallas;1006340 said:


> I give up on the weather for right now - too many model discrepancies!! Urghhhh.
> 
> Instead, want a good laugh? Follow this link it - it was listed on Craig's. Respond to it - for an even better laugh.
> 
> http://adsl-99-25-67-70.dsl.stlsmo.sbcglobal.net/b/index.html


watch those listings that have enlarged (usually in color) email addresses. Most of the time there are gmail or AOL too. They are all fake. Alot of newer skid steers and newer cars are real low prices. Not sure what the ad does if you click on it... but i know they are fake.


----------



## Jason Pallas

TheXpress2002;1006132 said:


> Hopefully everyone is doing well.
> 
> I am sorry I have not posted in the past 10 days, it has been a long haul.
> 
> I had an opportunity this morning to take a look at the upcoming week into next weekend. We are going to be going into a active weather pattern. There will be 3 major storms crossing the country next week. The first one will be Monday. Right now models are all over the place with the storm with a 400 mile range of difference BUT a few are showing accumulating snow for areas south of M59 and one has an all out hurricane over us. This will be extremely difficult to forecast because of the phasing factor. I think we all learned our lesson from the last one that when things do phase correctly we are under the gun. My concern is if the models come around to the DGEX we will be screwed just like we were last time when the DGEX was spot on with how it handled the phasing leading to 8-10 inches of snow for us. If this hold true by tomorrow morning I will jump onto the bandwagon. I would say get the polish out and get things cleaned up over the weekend we could be in for a nice hum dinger


Agreed - this could be a BEEEEEATCH! My wife's got surgery on Monday - hope this changes over the next couple of runs! Ouch.

http://www.emc.ncep.noaa.gov/mmb/mmbpll/dgexops.conus/


----------



## Michigansnowkin

Why is that link funny? That looks like a way to good of a deal!


----------



## Lightningllc

terrapro;1006283 said:


> $6500 per or for all of them?


Yes all of them


----------



## smoore45

Michigansnowkin;1006466 said:


> Why is that link funny? That looks like a way to good of a deal!


Exactly, a way, way, way too good of a deal. This is like the Polaris Razor scam going on too. Only this link might be something that hijacks your browser or give you a virus or something. Lot of A-holes out there.


----------



## TheXpress2002

Well, right now the storm track still shows a direct hit on SE Michigan. The question that remains is the timing of the phasing in relation to the start time of precipitation. Now there is a slight chance even with the track that sleet and freezing rain may mix in at some point. This would be limited to south of 96. I do expect a storm total in the 4-6 inch range with from I96 to M59 seeing the higher range of the totals. If we wind up not getting the mix we may see a little higher totals. This is an exact copy cat of the last storm just slightly warmer.


----------



## Jason Pallas

Michigansnowkin;1006466 said:


> Why is that link funny? That looks like a way to good of a deal!


This is the reply I got when I inquired about the bobcat:

_"Hello,
 
Thank you for your inquiry regarding my bobcat. First of all I want to tell you that the bobcat is still available and the price of $2,900.00 and the shipping costs and insurance, so you wont have to pay any extra charges. The bobcat looks and work like new. It will come and all original manuals. I'm selling it at a low price because I've moved in Jacksonville, AR. I have opened a farm two years ago but is not working anymore and I decided with my partner to cover some money with selling of all units that we have. I hope that you will understand my situation.
_E-mail me back if you are interested.

_Here you can find more pictures with the bobcat: http://adsl-99-25-67-70.dsl.stlsmo.sbcglobal.net/b/index.html
(if the above link does not work copy and paste it into a new web browser window).
_
_Thank you and have a great day,

Jeanne_ "

Hah - I makeee good farming all time for big dollar. No need large shovel machine to scoop much dirt. Is Ok to sell for much cheap. I ship to front door no charge extra. By the way, I think your uncle died in Nigeria making many of millions of dollar rich building railroad. We search for you long time to give you much money inheritance. Please contact us - you only need to pay small international tax to get much big riches.

Sorry, go sell crazy somewhere else..... we're all stocked up here.


----------



## alternative

Yeah, somewhere there is a $26000 hidden cost..and the reason this is up there

You can sidestep would-be scammers by following these common-sense rules:
DEAL LOCALLY WITH FOLKS YOU CAN MEET IN PERSON - follow this one simple rule and you will avoid 99% of the scam attempts on craigslist.


----------



## Tscape

Jason Pallas;1006741 said:


> This is the reply I got when I inquired about the bobcat:
> 
> _"Hello,
> 
> Thank you for your inquiry regarding my bobcat. First of all I want to tell you that the bobcat is still available and the price of $2,900.00 and the shipping costs and insurance, so you wont have to pay any extra charges. The bobcat looks and work like new. It will come and all original manuals. I'm selling it at a low price because I've moved in Jacksonville, AR. I have opened a farm two years ago but is not working anymore and I decided with my partner to cover some money with selling of all units that we have. I hope that you will understand my situation.
> _E-mail me back if you are interested.
> 
> _Here you can find more pictures with the bobcat: http://adsl-99-25-67-70.dsl.stlsmo.sbcglobal.net/b/index.html
> (if the above link does not work copy and paste it into a new web browser window).
> _
> _Thank you and have a great day,
> 
> Jeanne_ "
> 
> Hah - I makeee good farming all time for big dollar. No need large shovel machine to scoop much dirt. Is Ok to sell for much cheap. I ship to front door no charge extra. By the way, I think your uncle died in Nigeria making many of millions of dollar rich building railroad. We search for you long time to give you much money inheritance. Please contact us - you only need to pay small international tax to get much big riches.
> 
> Sorry, go sell crazy somewhere else..... we're all stocked up here.


You owe me a keyboard and a diet coke.


----------



## Jason Pallas

Sorry! At least ya got a good laugh though! LOL


----------



## Luther

Cool....next week seems to be shaping up nicely.


----------



## Leisure Time LC

TCLA;1007132 said:


> Cool....next week seems to be shaping up nicely.


Looks like it is going to be a busy week. Monday and Wednesday looks like snow


----------



## terrapro

Leisure Time LC;1007138 said:


> Looks like it is going to be a busy week. Monday and Wednesday looks like snow


I don't like the temperatures though, to warm means wet concrete.


----------



## TheXpress2002

WELL WELL WELL.........6-10 inches of snow Monday......Here we go again!!!!


----------



## michigancutter

It wil be nice to get one last good push in before the season over. I hope we get every inch that xpress says we are getting. Let it SNOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## firelwn82

Another 2 push event would be nice. Good way to end out the season. To bad its far from over. We still have atleast one sopping wet push in March to come along too....


----------



## michigancutter

To bad its far from over. We still have atleast one sopping wet push in March to come along too....[/QUOTE]

We have been lucky not to get any heavy pushes this year, BUt like you said its not over yet. It could snow into april for all we know.lol


----------



## ChaseCreekSnow

TheXpress2002;1007166 said:


> WELL WELL WELL.........6-10 inches of snow Monday......Here we go again!!!!


Where is the 6-10 inch prediction coming from? I only see about 3.5 inches forecasted right now for my area...with more snow on wednesday night?hmmmmmmm


----------



## MikeLawnSnowLLC

Anyone know what kind of timeline were looking at here?


----------



## silvetouch

MikeLawnSnowLLC;1007271 said:


> Anyone know what kind of timeline were looking at here?


looks to me like the 1st storm will last about 12 hours and start around 5 or 6 am early monday morning and wind down just after the evening rush. Also, freezing rain overnight through midnight or so.


----------



## michigancutter

silvetouch;1007277 said:


> looks to me like the 1st storm will last about 12 hours and start around 5 or 6 am early monday morning and wind down just after the evening rush. Also, freezing rain overnight through midnight or so.


I heard the same thing about freezing rain overnight. Dont like the idea of a day storm and a night frezzing rain, ought to make for a intresting push or pushes and lots of calcium.lol


----------



## Michigansnowkin

Great another plow event! Does anyone have a tailgate salter with a vibrator on it? What is the best placement 4 the vibrator? Does it matter? Here is a picture of mine I think im not getting all i can get out of it where its at.


----------



## Michigansnowkin

The back side is more flat, this side is on a slant, and should the vibrator be turned to go left to right, not up and down like it is now?


----------



## procut

I have one on the left side of my Western 2000, and it is turned the other way. Even with the vib. it still doesn't work that well. You can't fill it full of salt or drive down the road with it loaded or the salt packs in there and won't come out even with the vibrator on. Since I run strictly bulk, I'm done messing around with single stage spreaders, as this seems to always happen. However, this other local joker around here has a 1075 snowex (looks identical to my Western) and he assures me it runs bulk no problem, so go figure.


----------



## Summerlawn

Procut....You don't seem to think very much of the people in your area...lol


----------



## ajslands

I guess xpress was right on this storm and Jason too, so thanks both!


----------



## MikeLawnSnowLLC

I've got a snowex swing a-way salter im lookin to sell and also have a snowex vbox 6000 i could part ways with if the price is right, both are stored indoors.


----------



## procut

^About what are you looking to get for the 6000?


----------



## MikeLawnSnowLLC

Honestly I have no idea I've had it for 3 years its in great shape has the upgraded vibrator and control unit I would have to do some research to see what its worth always washed after every storm and garage kept.


----------



## Danhoe

Tscape, left some rubber in front of your house at about 2 pm, some knucklehead jammed on the brakes and there blinker don't work. I found out with my 430D on the trailer, it stops pretty good. Dan


----------



## firelwn82

Danhoe;1007509 said:


> Tscape, left some rubber in front of your house at about 2 pm, some knucklehead jammed on the brakes and there blinker don't work. I found out with my 430D on the trailer, it stops pretty good. Dan


Good way to test the brakes!! NOT!! I hate people that think blinkers are optional. If they were an option the car manufacturer would ASS RAPE you for them... lmao


----------



## TheXpress2002

UPDATE:

The entire area will be under a WSW in the near future. Snow will move in over night Sunday with a very slick Monday morning commute. The snow will intensify throughout the day Monday continuing into the overnight hours Monda,y ending around midnight. Storm totals will be in the 6-10 inch range. The highest totals will be in the I96 corridor. Close to the Ohio border sleet and freezing rain may mix in but it should be only for a very brief point of time. There should be no dry slot that will effect our area. THIS WILL BE JUST LIKE THE LAST STORM.


----------



## TheXpress2002

Well that was quick...........

URGENT - WINTER WEATHER MESSAGE
NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE DETROIT/PONTIAC MI
355 PM EST SAT FEB 20 2010

...HEAVY SNOW POSSIBLE FROM LATE SUNDAY NIGHT INTO MONDAY...

.A STRONG LOW PRESSURE SYSTEM WILL MOVE ACROSS THE NORTHERN OHIO
VALLEY BRINGING WIDESPREAD SNOW TO SOUTHEAST MICHIGAN SUNDAY NIGHT
INTO MONDAY. LIGHT TO MODERATE SNOW WILL SPREAD NORTHEAST ACROSS
THE AREA DURING THE OVERNIGHT HOURS ON SUNDAY. THE SNOW WILL
BECOME HEAVY AT TIMES DURING THE DAY ON MONDAY AS THE STORM SYSTEM
MOVES BY TO THE SOUTH. THE BULK OF THE SNOW IS EXPECTED TO FALL ON
MONDAY WITH TOTAL ACCUMULATIONS RANGING FROM 5 TO 8 INCHES ACROSS
MUCH OF SOUTHEAST MICHIGAN BY MONDAY EVENING. THERE IS THE
POTENTIAL FOR A WINTRY MIX TO DEVELOP CLOSER TO THE OHIO
BORDER...WHICH COULD LIMIT EXPECTED SNOW AMOUNTS ACROSS THIS AREA.

MIZ047>049-053>055-060>063-068>070-075-076-082-083-210930-
/O.NEW.KDTX.WS.A.0002.100222T0900Z-100223T0000Z/
MIDLAND-BAY-HURON-SAGINAW-TUSCOLA-SANILAC-SHIAWASSEE-GENESEE-
LAPEER-ST. CLAIR-LIVINGSTON-OAKLAND-MACOMB-WASHTENAW-WAYNE-
LENAWEE-MONROE-
INCLUDING THE CITIES OF...MIDLAND...BAY CITY...BAD AXE...
SAGINAW...CARO...SANDUSKY...OWOSSO...FLINT...LAPEER...
PORT HURON...HOWELL...PONTIAC...WARREN...ANN ARBOR...DETROIT...
ADRIAN...MONROE
355 PM EST SAT FEB 20 2010

...WINTER STORM WATCH IN EFFECT FROM LATE SUNDAY NIGHT THROUGH
MONDAY EVENING...

THE NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE IN DETROIT/PONTIAC HAS ISSUED A
WINTER STORM WATCH...WHICH IS IN EFFECT FROM LATE SUNDAY NIGHT
THROUGH MONDAY EVENING.

* SNOW WILL SPREAD NORTHEAST ACROSS SOUTHEAST MICHIGAN THROUGH THE
OVERNIGHT HOURS ON SUNDAY. THE SNOW WILL BECOME HEAVY AT TIMES
ON MONDAY. SNOW WILL TAPER OFF AND BECOME SCATTERED BY MONDAY
EVENING.

* TOTAL ACCUMULATIONS OF 5 TO 8 INCHES CAN BE EXPECTED BY MONDAY
EVENING.

* ACCUMULATING SNOWFALL WILL LEAD TO POOR ROAD CONDITIONS DURING
BOTH THE MORNING AND EVENING COMMUTES ON MONDAY.

PRECAUTIONARY/PREPAREDNESS ACTIONS...

A WINTER STORM WATCH MEANS THERE IS A POTENTIAL FOR SIGNIFICANT
SNOW...SLEET...OR ICE ACCUMULATIONS THAT MAY IMPACT TRAVEL.
CONTINUE TO MONITOR THE LATEST FORECASTS.


----------



## magnatrac

Sounds good as long as my truck doesn't break again So It sounds like it is going to be a wet snow due to the chance of a wintery mix. That is the only thing I don't really care to deal with.

, shaun


----------



## TheXpress2002

magnatrac;1007620 said:


> Sounds good as long as my truck doesn't break again So It sounds like it is going to be a wet snow due to the chance of a wintery mix. That is the only thing I don't really care to deal with.
> 
> , shaun


You will not be contending with a mix. Just a heavy snow it will be a 10 to 1 - 12 to 1 snow ratio.


----------



## Leisure Time LC

magnatrac;1007620 said:


> Sounds good as long as my truck doesn't break again So It sounds like it is going to be a wet snow due to the chance of a wintery mix. That is the only thing I don't really care to deal with.
> 
> , shaun


Same here.. Im keeping my fingers crossed


----------



## flykelley

TheXpress2002;1007624 said:


> You will not be contending with a mix. Just a heavy snow it will be a 10 to 1 - 12 to 1 snow ratio.


Hi Xpress
This doesn't sound good, looks like 5-8 inchs of a wet heavy snow. On the plus side it sounds like it will wrap up around midnight so we will have time to get everybody plowed and cleaned up for the morning. As always thanks for the info Xpress.

Mike


----------



## Danhoe

I was pulling it with my 6 yard, built a firing range for my bud that is a dot cop, after the brake test moved the hoe to Ann Arbor and put the box on ready for the snow. danhoe


----------



## Five Star Lawn Care LLC

looking for a sub in livonia for sunday night/monday morning.....then possible again monday night/tuesday morning.... top pay

everyone in this business knows you cant predict how long we will work for.....could be 3hrs, it could be none or it could be 16 hrs....we cant guarantee anything

Need someone that would be 100% dedicated to my route....long time relationship possible for the right person.

Send PM me with your info....truck info, plow size, location, avalability.


----------



## michigancutter

Well looks like a real busy week this week. Weather channel saying snow all week up to friday. Plow mon-tues. salt wensday,thursday,friday. sounds like a good week to me, hope it plays out that way. Time will only tell.
Five Star i have a truck ready to go, but no reliable driver with the right license aand med card.


----------



## silvetouch

*sidewalks at apartments*

Just curious how the rest of you handle sidewalks at apartments that you do in a large storm like this. Do you shovel with the storm or wait til it is down and then do it? i had some issues this last storm on both ends of the pole. Some were happy to be shoveled with the storm, but then pissed for being charged for each time. Others said right off the bat, wait until its down, just keep the roads clear.


----------



## Matson Snow

silvetouch;1007826 said:


> Just curious how the rest of you handle sidewalks at apartments that you do in a large storm like this. Do you shovel with the storm or wait til it is down and then do it? i had some issues this last storm on both ends of the pole. Some were happy to be shoveled with the storm, but then pissed for being charged for each time. Others said right off the bat, wait until its down, just keep the roads clear.


What doe's the contract state....


----------



## P&M Landscaping

Yeah, if your contract states you will shovel with the storm then you can charge them, if it says you will wait until the end your SOL. My contracts say that I will keep walks clear during operating hours, and client will be charged for each time service is done, and they know that upfront.


----------



## cuttingedge13

Keep up with the storm the best you can. It would suck if you waited till it was done and ended up with 12" of snow to shovel.


----------



## Danhoe

And at the end of the month !!


----------



## P&M Landscaping

Just got done talking to ajlands, he's sitting in Trauma with a broken pelvis.... Terrible timing


----------



## asps4u

P&M Landscaping;1007866 said:


> Just got done talking to ajlands, he's sitting in Trauma with a broken pelvis.... Terrible timing


Is there ever a good time? I don't wish that upon anybody, hope he's doing ok and recovers quickly!


----------



## procut

P&M Landscaping;1007866 said:


> Just got done talking to ajlands, he's sitting in Trauma with a broken pelvis.... Terrible timing


You serious? That does suck, wth happened?


----------



## P&M Landscaping

I'm sure he'll be posting in a little bit, but he was snowboarding and hit a jump and someone fell in front of him and he swerved and landed on his a$$ with 6' of air....


----------



## magnatrac

P&M Landscaping;1007878 said:


> I'm sure he'll be posting in a little bit, but he was snowboarding and hit a jump and someone fell in front of him and he swerved and landed on his a$$ with 6' of air....


 Was he at mt. holly again?


----------



## P&M Landscaping

Yes, I believe so


----------



## magnatrac

My brother is on ski patrol there,but I am not sure if he is working today. If he took an ambulance ride I probably know those guys too. I hope it isn't too bad , it doesn't sound like fun !!!

, shaun


----------



## P&M Landscaping

He didn't give me too many details, he was still in Trauma I guess.. I'm sure he'll fill us all in tomorrow.


----------



## brookline

Hey P&M check your private messages


----------



## MikeLawnSnowLLC

Dang that sucks that's why I keep my feet planted on the ground can't afford any mistakes like that. Hope everything works out ok for him!


----------



## P&M Landscaping

brookline;1007966 said:


> Hey P&M check your private messages


Reply sent


----------



## michigancutter

Did you see the 15 day forcast for next week. Snow everyday almost.
http://www.accuweather.com/forecast3.asp?partner=accuweather&traveler=0&zipcode=48035&metric=0
Looks like the start of March is going to be pretty busy, if this holds true.


----------



## procut

Just watching the weather here, and the timing for Monday is going to blow...


----------



## MikeLawnSnowLLC

Yupp daytime storms suck!!!


----------



## superiorsnowrem

I like daytime storms so that we can get all the work done throughout the night


----------



## 24v6spd

michigancutter;1008010 said:


> Did you see the 15 day forcast for next week. Snow everyday almost.
> http://www.accuweather.com/forecast3.asp?partner=accuweather&traveler=0&zipcode=48035&metric=0
> Looks like the start of March is going to be pretty busy, if this holds true.


Yes, we have a lot of winter left yet.


----------



## branhamt

Hi guys, I read about ajlands mishap I do work on the Island and in that area if he needs help I may be able to help him out. Or sub for someone else in Downriver area. Need to iron out details today and make a plan if anyone interested.

Tom


----------



## ajslands

My parents took me to Wyandotte then they took me to chilldrens In ambulance E2 (lights and siren) I spent the night here and get to go back home today on crutches but luckily I don't have to get surgery.


----------



## silvetouch

branhamt;1008243 said:


> Hi guys, I read about ajlands mishap I do work on the Island and in that area if he needs help I may be able to help him out. Or sub for someone else in Downriver area. Need to iron out details today and make a plan if anyone interested.
> 
> Tom


Tom,
what type of plow do you have? straight / v? leave me your contact info so i can get ahold of you. I'm sure i could use your help.


----------



## silvetouch

ajslands;1008270 said:


> My parents took me to Wyandotte then they took me to chilldrens In ambulance E2 (lights and siren) I spent the night here and get to go back home today on crutches but luckily I don't have to get surgery.


glad to hear you are ok.


----------



## branhamt

silvetouch;1008299 said:


> Tom,
> what type of plow do you have? straight / v? leave me your contact info so i can get ahold of you. I'm sure i could use your help.


Hi silvetouch, give me a call today 734-558-7790 so we can have a tentative plan, with my stuff n extra stuff. I am available to meet anytime today. I have a Boss V plow and salter (if needed). I have a full array as most do here, with small blowers and large that I can trailer when needed.


----------



## Jason Pallas

Dammmmmm what a nice day! Hard to believe what's on the way.


----------



## F250SD

Man i really like the way this winter shaped up! I got a ton of bids in for grass all ready LOL contracts and flyin out the office..From what i am getting More and more people are looking for a package deal on lawn and snow this year to save money.. That's just the way i like it baby!!!!


Oh yeah SNOWWWW :yow!::yow!:

EDIT: people= RESI'S


----------



## F250SD

ajslands;1008270 said:


> luckily I don't have to get surgery.


Thats good to hear, man you gotta quit hurting yourself. ITs payup time!


----------



## ChaseCreekSnow

This storm seems to be getting more and more lame as it approaches...
Any input on this weather people? I'm hoping for a couple pushes out of this event as well as a couple salt runs this week after...Will i get my wish?payup


----------



## 2FAST4U

Yea buddy looks to be a good week ahead... is any one thinking of hitting there resis in the morning before they go to work or just wait till tomorrow night? I'm leaning toward tomorrow night.

On a side note its time for me to get a new phone, contracts up with verison. I'm going to stay with them but was looking to see what are all you guys carring for a phone. I have the Gz' One right now, dont know if I should just get it again or a "cool" phone.


----------



## procut

2FAST4U;1008429 said:


> Yea buddy looks to be a good week ahead... is any one thinking of hitting there resis in the morning before they go to work or just wait till tomorrow night? I'm leaning toward tomorrow night.
> 
> On a side note its time for me to get a new phone, contracts up with verison. I'm going to stay with them but was looking to see what are all you guys carring for a phone. I have the Gz' One right now, dont know if I should just get it again or a "cool" phone.


I will probably wait untill tomorrow night / Tuesday Morning on the residentials, but then again, I don't have that many and the ones I do have don't really give a [email protected]

For whats it's worth I always get the simplest, most durable looking phone. I need a telephone, not a mp3 player, gps, texing/e-mailing thing.


----------



## redskinsfan34

Do any of you guys plow in 4-low when plowing wet, heavy snow? Just wondering. Thanks.


----------



## ajslands

I just use it for pushing piles cuz I spin my wheels in 4 high, but thaw dry snow so iam sure you'll need it for pushing piles of deep wet snow, as for doing whole lots in it, idk


----------



## Leisure Time LC

2FAST4U;1008429 said:


> Yea buddy looks to be a good week ahead... is any one thinking of hitting there resis in the morning before they go to work or just wait till tomorrow night? I'm leaning toward tomorrow night.
> 
> On a side note its time for me to get a new phone, contracts up with verison. I'm going to stay with them but was looking to see what are all you guys carring for a phone. I have the Gz' One right now, dont know if I should just get it again or a "cool" phone.


I am hitting my Resi's in the afternoon and then again at night to clean up


----------



## BossPlowGuy04

anyone know of anyone looking to make a little cash for the next storm? My helper is recovering from a operation.


----------



## Superior L & L

procut;1008437 said:


> I will probably wait untill tomorrow night / Tuesday Morning on the residentials, but then again, I don't have that many and the ones I do have don't really give a [email protected]
> 
> For whats it's worth I always get the simplest, most durable looking phone. I need a telephone, not a mp3 player, gps, texing/e-mailing thing.


I was the same way with phones, until I got a iPhone. How elsecan you check the radar and check plow site for xpress and jasons weather updates, when your plowing


----------



## MikeLawnSnowLLC

Get a blackberry best thing ever invented I'll never go back to a convential phone sticking with the smart phone forever! On another note looks like its going to be pretty warm out tommorow I wonder how messing this is going to get!


----------



## flykelley

Superior L & L;1008476 said:


> I was the same way with phones, until I got a iPhone. How elsecan you check the radar and check plow site for xpress and jasons weather updates, when your plowing


X2 I love me Iphone, could not be without one now. I used to buy the Nextel military grade and they worked fine but the Iphone is a whole nother ballgame. The only bad thing is they don't take a beating like the regular phones do.

Mike


----------



## flykelley

ajslands;1008270 said:


> My parents took me to Wyandotte then they took me to chilldrens In ambulance E2 (lights and siren) I spent the night here and get to go back home today on crutches but luckily I don't have to get surgery.


Hi AJ thats good news but how are you going to plow with a sore butt?????? You will also have to learn that sports like snowboarding are off limits to you now, you break something and can't plow you will have a bunch of pissed off customers.

Good Luck Mike


----------



## GreenAcresFert

2FAST4U;1008429 said:


> On a side note its time for me to get a new phone, contracts up with verison. I'm going to stay with them but was looking to see what are all you guys carring for a phone. I have the Gz' One right now, dont know if I should just get it again or a "cool" phone.


Blackberry Curve, had it for close to a couple years and its a great phone


----------



## ajslands

flykelley;1008500 said:


> Hi AJ thats good news but how are you going to plow with a sore butt?????? You will also have to learn that sports like snowboarding are off limits to you now, you break something and can't plow you will have a bunch of pissed off customers.
> 
> Good Luck Mike


Ian just doing my residentials since the guy I sub for knows.a few other subs, i got some one to drive and I'll just sit in the passenger seat and press the button, and hopefully try and sync it. Then I have a buddy of mine that helped me last time and did a greAt job so he'll work for me this one. Snowboarding; I probaly won't get to do it any more this year, but should be healed in a couple months (6-10 weeks) and Then it'll be mowing time, so hopefully I can do that.


----------



## michigancutter

Im gald i only have 5 ressis and dont have to worry about them till the snow is done. Its hard enough worrying about all the commercial properties then some old lady Thats going to blow up the phone and wonder were we are for 30.00. Keep it for the aggervation, not worth it to me.
So whats up with this storm looks like its weakening alittle, think we will still see our 2" triggers tonight.lol Hope its not slushy snow tonight, hate pushing slush or heavy snow such a PITA


----------



## brookline

I need someone to sub 7 resi's tomorrow afternoon for me. Riverview area


----------



## Plow Dude

I'm coming home from a ski trip in Utah tonight. Looks like just in time too,huh? Its so hard to take a vacation in the winter. It hasn't stopped snowing the entire week here. I don't think they worry about keeping up with salting parking lots as much as we do. Everything is snow covered. It also crosses my mind that I could get hurt on the mountain, but I have been skiing my whole life and can't imagine not doing it.


----------



## procut

michigancutter;1008533 said:


> Im gald i only have 5 ressis and dont have to worry about them till the snow is done. Its hard enough worrying about all the commercial properties then some old lady Thats going to blow up the phone and wonder were we are for 30.00. Keep it for the aggervation, not worth it to me.


My thoughts exactly.


----------



## branhamt

brookline;1008548 said:


> I need someone to sub 7 resi's tomorrow afternoon for me. Riverview area


brookline, Call me, I can help you out with those resi's in the afternoon.
734-558-7790 I have some in that area.

Tom


----------



## silvetouch

*plowsite AKA phonesite*



GreenAcresFert;1008502 said:


> Blackberry Curve, had it for close to a couple years and its a great phone


verizon said i should trade my voyager in and get the droid. I don't know anything about that phone though....i would say it is a toss up between iphone, blackberry, and droid. who knows...


----------



## 24v6spd

michigancutter;1008533 said:


> Im gald i only have 5 ressis and dont have to worry about them till the snow is done. Its hard enough worrying about all the commercial properties then some old lady Thats going to blow up the phone and wonder were we are for 30.00. Keep it for the aggervation, not worth it to me.
> So whats up with this storm looks like its weakening alittle, think we will still see our 2" triggers tonight.lol Hope its not slushy snow tonight, hate pushing slush or heavy snow such a PITA


 From what I have seen they are saying less than an inch by 7am Monday.


----------



## 24v6spd

NWS has just upgraded the watch to a warning and now calling for 1-3" by 7am Monday.


----------



## TheXpress2002

UPDATE:

Winter storm warnings have been posted from basically the I94 corridor to the I69 corridor. Do expect the heaviest snow from I96 to M59. Also the further west you go along those lines will have heavier accumulations seeing that they are further away from the low center. 

The only change that I am starting to see is the timing. The southern counties will see the snow first possibly around 10 pm tonight. Now please understand even though Lenawee and Monroe counties will be seeing the snow first does not mean they will have the highest totals because of the sleet and freezing rain mixing in tomorrow afternoon.

For the rest of us in the warning area. We could start seeing the snow around midnight with the possibility of the snow getting heavy around 3am with possibly 1-3 inches before sunrise (1 inch to the north and 3 to the south)

All of us will be hammered during the morning time frame with the heaviest accumulations. The snow will transition to sleet and freezing rain in Monroe and Lenawee counties around noon tomorrow before changing back to snow as the low slides by. From the looks of things we should be done with the storm by 6pm tomorrow night. There may be a few spots seeing some warp around after but I dont believe this will be of concern.

To recap Monroe and Lenawee counties will see 3-6 inches with freezing rain and sleet mixing in.

From I94 north to I69 will see in the range of 6-8 inches, some localized spots may approach higher numbers depending on the temps.

I actaully do not mind the timing of this storm at all because this will alow us ample time tomorrow night to get everything cleaned up.


----------



## terrapro

So Xpress, here in Livingston County I could expect to hit a 2" trigger by sunrise?

Thanks as always.


----------



## Lightningllc

I hate daytime storms, I hate plowing around car's, post offices are the worst everyone get's in your way, shopping plaza's are bad everyone leave's there cart were you need to plow.

Hopefully winter's over soon I've had my fun. Now it's collections time.


----------



## terrapro

Double post?? For some reason.


----------



## Leisure Time LC

What is everyone's agenda for tomorrow. My plan is nothing till around 11am, then hitting resi's and clearing Isle's after that.


----------



## silvetouch

Leisure Time LC;1008824 said:


> What is everyone's agenda for tomorrow. My plan is nothing till around 11am, then hitting resi's and clearing Isle's after that.


if we get a good 1 1/2-2" overnight...i am going to open everything up and dump some salt down....then do aisles around lunch time again to keep them clear... then hopefully i will be good til after everything closes.... 
it's all going to depend on amount of snow and timing....


----------



## silvetouch

*sub problems*

another curiosity question: What is everyone opinion on a sub that is hired to work on dedicated properties and takes care of them no problem with a couple inches... but all of a sudden can't even open them up on storm similar to this 1 or last1.


----------



## Five Star Lawn Care LLC

silvetouch;1008838 said:


> another curiosity question: What is everyone opinion on a sub that is hired to work on dedicated properties and takes care of them no problem with a couple inches... but all of a sudden can't even open them up on storm similar to this 1 or last1.


what time did u send him out last storm?


----------



## Five Star Lawn Care LLC

Leisure Time LC;1008824 said:


> What is everyone's agenda for tomorrow. My plan is nothing till around 11am, then hitting resi's and clearing Isle's after that.


i think it all depends on how high risk the client is....i have a lot that im going to be on top of inthe morning....then a some i wont touch till after the storm

if you dont touch anything of yours and i end up plowing do you want to come and help me plow


----------



## Leisure Time LC

Five Star Lawn Care LLC;1008879 said:


> i think it all depends on how high risk the client is....i have a lot that im going to be on top of inthe morning....then a some i wont touch till after the storm
> 
> if you dont touch anything of yours and i end up plowing do you want to come and help me plow


Give me a call, I will help you out


----------



## silvetouch

Five Star Lawn Care LLC;1008864 said:


> what time did u send him out last storm?


we had everything handled during the day on the 9th...pretty much just plowed some main roadways and salted heavy when done....problems came on the early morning of the 10th when it was snowing heavy that i was getting excuses that it was snowing too heavy to plow....home depots, most banks, & some other places i saw were plowed and salted by 6/7 AM....obviously it was still snowing....but the additional snow that fell on those lots that were cleared was a were a heck of a lot easier to access then lots that "would be gotten to later that night" ...... this just seems to me like the sub has too much work to handle if they can only plow during " ideal " snow storms. ( done snowing by midnight'ish)

i take care of properties for some larger companies as well as they take care of mine because of the areas they are in..... i treat them like they are my own.. and i have the same expectations of others...


----------



## silvetouch

Leisure Time LC;1008893 said:


> Give me a call, I will help you out





Five Star Lawn Care LLC;1008879 said:


> i think it all depends on how high risk the client is....i have a lot that im going to be on top of inthe morning....then a some i wont touch till after the storm
> 
> if you dont touch anything of yours and i end up plowing do you want to come and help me plow


If you have extra time besides Five Stars....let me know... i have stuff within 10-15 minutes or so from you that at least has to be opened up by 7 / 8


----------



## TheXpress2002

Five Star Lawn Care LLC;1008879 said:


> i think it all depends on how high risk the client is....i have a lot that im going to be on top of inthe morning....then a some i wont touch till after the storm
> 
> if you dont touch anything of yours and i end up plowing do you want to come and help me plow


.............PM sent


----------



## P&M Landscaping

I'll be curious to see what they do about school tomorrow....?


----------



## TheXpress2002

silvetouch;1008905 said:


> If you have extra time besides Five Stars....let me know... i have stuff within 10-15 minutes or so from you that at least has to be opened up by 7 / 8


.............PM sent


----------



## brookline

Sorry Tom, Milwalkee beat you to the punch. But, thank you



branhamt;1008560 said:


> brookline, Call me, I can help you out with those resi's in the afternoon.
> I have some in that area.
> 
> Tom


----------



## sefh

TheXpress2002;1008616 said:


> UPDATE:
> 
> Winter storm warnings have been posted from basically the I94 corridor to the I69 corridor. Do expect the heaviest snow from I96 to M59. Also the further west you go along those lines will have heavier accumulations seeing that they are further away from the low center.
> 
> The only change that I am starting to see is the timing. The southern counties will see the snow first possibly around 10 pm tonight. Now please understand even though Lenawee and Monroe counties will be seeing the snow first does not mean they will have the highest totals because of the sleet and freezing rain mixing in tomorrow afternoon.
> 
> For the rest of us in the warning area. We could start seeing the snow around midnight with the possibility of the snow getting heavy around 3am with possibly 1-3 inches before sunrise (1 inch to the north and 3 to the south)
> 
> All of us will be hammered during the morning time frame with the heaviest accumulations. The snow will transition to sleet and freezing rain in Monroe and Lenawee counties around noon tomorrow before changing back to snow as the low slides by. From the looks of things we should be done with the storm by 6pm tomorrow night. There may be a few spots seeing some warp around after but I dont believe this will be of concern.
> 
> To recap Monroe and Lenawee counties will see 3-6 inches with freezing rain and sleet mixing in.
> 
> From I94 north to I69 will see in the range of 6-8 inches, some localized spots may approach higher numbers depending on the temps.
> 
> I actaully do not mind the timing of this storm at all because this will alow us ample time tomorrow night to get everything cleaned up.


For what it is worth it is starting to snow down here in Lenawee County. I'm close to the border and the flakes are flying. It's pretty light right now but we'll see what happens with this one.


----------



## Lightningllc

Looks real good:::

http://radar.weather.gov/Conus/full_loop.php

ussmileyflagussmileyflag


----------



## ajslands

idk if you guys ever wonder over to the wayne county road commsion page, well i just did and just found out that wayne county had one of those giant snowblower things that you drive that they bought from some where in the UP, and i have never seen this thing on the road! oh and apparently wayne county also has 1900 miles of road, 400 of that are highway. so just wondering, thhanks xpress for the updates. and good luck guys and girls tommorow. maybe i'll see you out there.


----------



## michigancutter

Man this is going to be intresting in the morning, especially when its going to be heavy snow around 8-9am. Not fun trying to open things up when people are pulling in and its still snowing like crazy. FUN!!!!


----------



## Superior L & L

Lightningllc;1009035 said:


> Looks real good:::
> 
> http://radar.weather.gov/Conus/full_loop.php
> 
> ussmileyflagussmileyflag


Lightning can you keep me posted if your on here, about how it looks down in your area


----------



## terrapro

Superior L & L;1009057 said:


> Lightning can you keep me posted if your on here, about how it looks down in your area


I will try to do the same before I leave for the morning. I think he is in the M59 23 area and I am in Howell so I might be able to give alittle more heads up.


----------



## ChaseCreekSnow

ajslands;1009045 said:


> idk if you guys ever wonder over to the wayne county road commsion page, well i just did and just found out that wayne county had one of those giant snowblower things that you drive that they bought from some where in the UP, and i have never seen this thing on the road! oh and apparently wayne county also has 1900 miles of road, 400 of that are highway. so just wondering, thhanks xpress for the updates. and good luck guys and girls tommorow. maybe i'll see you out there.


Unrelated to your post...
Glad to see you are ok dude... be careful out there, you only have one body..Gotta protect it working in this industry..
I gave up on the quad riding and sports after my last injury..Now I just work out..Can't risk injury anymore. You lucked out on not getting surgery...your injury could have been VERY severe.A hip injury is no joke. How are you going to handle your work load, Let alone going to school? I'd help you if I could, you are a bit too far away. Good luck


----------



## FordPlow

About 1/2' of light snow in southern monroe county right now


----------



## Five Star Lawn Care LLC

FordPlow;1009139 said:


> About 1/2' of light snow in southern monroe county right now


half a foot...holly crap its coming a lot quicker than i though it would:crying::crying::crying:

J/K


----------



## silvetouch

Five Star Lawn Care LLC;1009160 said:


> half a foot...holly crap its coming a lot quicker than i though it would:crying::crying::crying:
> 
> J/K


i'm in rockwood / flat rock area and we have a light dusting and consistent light snow right now...all within the last 15-20 minutes


----------



## procut

Well, I'm off to try and get some shut eye, tomorrow is going to suck balls.

At the very least, we should be able to get at least two plows at a lot of places.

Good luck to everyone tomorrow!


----------



## BossPlowGuy04

Good luck everyone be safe out there tommrow. Its goona be a ruff one for me i got a guy out, and im sick its gonna be a long storm. Ohh well.. be safe!!


----------



## lawnprolawns

Alright, I see Xpress, Five Star, and Superior are on.. what are you guys doing? Have about .5-.75" WET snow @ home in Northville, still coming down pretty good. 


Salt? Scrape? Help? LOL


----------



## TheXpress2002

lawnprolawns;1009337 said:


> Alright, I see Xpress, Five Star, and Superior are on.. what are you guys doing? Have about .5-.75" WET snow @ home in Northville, still coming down pretty good.
> 
> Salt? Scrape? Help? LOL


Stalker......lol

I can not sleep so I threw in some Otis Redding and I am just sitting on the couch by the bay window watching the flakes coming on by typing this cheezy line.

Well since I have a stalker I will take the fun out of it for you....... I am going to be getting dressed will start up the truck, head about 4 miles down the road to Tim Hortons pick up 2 whole wheat and honey bagels toasted with butter on them and a large hot chocolate. Will then drive aimlessly around for the next hour in whiteout conditions waiting for the triggers to be hit......lol


----------



## lawnprolawns

TheXpress2002;1009338 said:


> Stalker......lol
> 
> I can not sleep so I threw in some Otis Redding and I am just sitting on the couch by the bay window watching the flakes coming on by typing this cheezy line


Yes, I'm a stalker.

Does that mean that salt isn't going to do much for this storm? Too much snow too fast?


----------



## TheXpress2002

lawnprolawns;1009340 said:


> Yes, I'm a stalker.
> 
> Does that mean that salt isn't going to do much for this storm? Too much snow too fast?


Salt will work to help keep accumulations down but you may not see the effects right away


----------



## terrapro

1" in Howell


----------



## alternative

A very wet coating in SCS.


----------



## bigjeeping

wtffffffff. just got up to hit coms before opening. was expecting to see 1-2" on ground.

I got a 2 foot snow drift by my barn door. probably 5" on my drive. In saline.


----------



## Superior L & L

Not even 1/2"in the flint area. Everything salted and melted down, but its starting to cover over real quick. Didnt waste a ton of salt. I figure it will keep the total down a little and help when scraped. I here 1-2 along the 96-23 area right now.


----------



## lawnprolawns

Wow, it was snowing so hard earlier it got darker outside.. weird. 

All commercial has been pushed once and now it's nap time for Sean and I while one of our guys makes rounds around businesses, keeping them clear. Then we get to wake up and face the joys of residential driveways.. kill me.


----------



## ajslands

lawnprolawns;1009401 said:


> Wow, it was snowing so hard earlier it got darker outside.. weird.
> 
> All commercial has been pushed once and now it's nap time for Sean and I while one of our guys makes rounds around businesses, keeping them clear. Then we get to wake up and face the joys of residential driveways.. kill me.


thats nice, i wish i was doing some commercial right now, i just hope i dont have to pull any one out of a ditch or something else. so you guys be safe out there!wesport and by the time your done plow you'll be like






or maybe some of you may need to 

oh well you guys be safe


----------



## sefh

Be safe out there. It's wet and heavy and really hard on equipment. Take your time. Down in Lenawee County it was raining at 6am but in Ann Arbor it's still snowing pretty good.


----------



## terrapro

Superior L & L;1009367 said:


> Not even 1/2"in the flint area. Everything salted and melted down, but its starting to cover over real quick. Didnt waste a ton of salt. I figure it will keep the total down a little and help when scraped. I here 1-2 along the 96-23 area right now.


I hope you didn't wait around. I just got back from Brighton area and plowed my commercials at 5". Went from about 2" at 4:30 to 5" by 7AM and no sign of slowing.

Going to get some rest and go back out for round two.


----------



## redskinsfan34

6 Heavy, wet inches in Dexter - Chelsea area. It's showing no signs of letting up. Looks like everyone's gonna get 2 pushes today. $$$$$


----------



## Jeffwich

Can help out in waterford clarkston or anywhere around there. 248-670-5403 Jeff


----------



## AndyTblc

8 inches here on the west side of the state. HEAVY snow too, heaviest snow I"ve pushed in a long time.


----------



## MikeLawnSnowLLC

Snowing like crazy over here in st. clair shores spent all morning keeping commercials open and sending out crews at 3 to do houses!


----------



## redskinsfan34

Days like this are the ONLY one's that I don't feel totaly grateful about having a regular job. I want to be out there pushing!!:crying:


----------



## TheXpress2002

So how does everyone like their 10 inches of snow, with 46.5 inch drifts


----------



## michigancutter

6" In Richmond and comming down like crazy still!!! Opened everything up once but time i was done with one side the other side of lot was already covered again. Going to wait a couple hours and go hit them all agian. Good luck today with the heavy wet snow.lol


----------



## PlowingMI

coms opened up. Going in to nap for a few and back out. Hopefully the lots will have less cars and people in the way.


----------



## sefh

redskinsfan34;1009635 said:


> Days like this are the ONLY one's that I don't feel totaly grateful about having a regular job. I want to be out there pushing!!:crying:


I hear ya man... I'm putting in 8 behind the desk right now.


----------



## sefh

TheXpress2002;1009643 said:


> So how does everyone like their 10 inches of snow, with 46.5 inch drifts


What's this I hear another 4-6 tonight???? Please confirm Xpress or Jason... or whomever


----------



## brookline

Blew a brake line @ 7am been limping on rear brakes only that I now see need new pads desperatly. Now my sub is having issues with his truck. I may need a sub in downriver if anyone is free and ready to take one 5 resi's unless the neighbors beat me to them


----------



## axl

After shoveling a couple resis I am contemplating painting a big red dot on my chest and forehead then walking into a shooting range and standing in front of the targets :crying:


----------



## RobMI

By the time I got done opening up my accounts, the first place I did called for another push. This crap is heavy, backdraging is not fun today hah..


----------



## PlowingMI

axl;1009730 said:


> After shoveling a couple resis I am contemplating painting a big red dot on my chest and forehead then walking into a shooting range and standing in front of the targets :crying:


I totally agree! My blower broke in two in this heavy crap.


----------



## RobMI

Had my first plowing casulity ever today, slid into a 3 mailbox set up. Guess I'll be digging posts in the spring... At least It's still standing on its own for now.... I guess everyone has their first oops eventualy...


----------



## brookline

Well my sub made it through my resi's and I'm done until after midnight. My truck should be ok just a little harder to brake until I can pull it in the garage. That was some heavy snow for sure.. Good luck everyone and be safe. Sorry to hear about those mailboxes Rob, at least it is an easy fix.


----------



## Milwaukee

Wow it really heavy snow and transfer case's handle went right when push snow.


Now it broke. I think next vehicle will be manual transmission or old transmission that don't use electric to run.:realmad:


For some reason vss sensor in rear axle is mess up. I believe it not rear end because everytime I use turn signal it went crazy until I stay off turn signal.


I believe it wiring or connector is bad. It common for 90's F250?


----------



## F250SD

I was backing into a ressi and started sliding doing 2mph.... That big tree helped me stop!! just a little dent, I said well now my truck has alittle attitude.:realmad:.. then when i got home i stuck a plunger to it and popped it right out!

WET N HEAVY DAY IT WAS!!


----------



## Milwaukee

rear end= JUNK 

Well anyone know sterling 10.25 with 4.10 for cheap?



I can still drive but can't use 3 or 4 gears without speedmeter stop flaunting.


----------



## ajslands

So I did some plowing today and kudos to the person that invnted moltren, I have always looked forward to a heavy wet snow, and now I am so glad it was over. Thank you to xpress and Jason who gave weather updates. My main plan was to not do any commercial and only spend 3.5 hours ended up doing 7 hours includig travel and got a hotel to do. So thanks to all be carefull if your going back out and maybe we'll be going out Wednesday


----------



## brookline

Kudos AJ, how are you feeling after that? BTW what is this wednesday stuff? Plowing?



ajslands;1010114 said:


> So I did some plowing today and kudos to the person that invnted moltren, I have always looked forward to a heavy wet snow, and now I am so glad it was over. Thank you to xpress and Jason who gave weather updates. My main plan was to not do any commercial and only spend 3.5 hours ended up doing 7 hours includig travel and got a hotel to do. So thanks to all be carefull if your going back out and maybe we'll be going out Wednesday


----------



## Milwaukee

It better not be snow on Wednesday while we repair rear axle.


Just found one but not same gear so that mean I be plow in 2wd but my friend have 4,000 pound of bricks.


----------



## ajslands

NOAA said 1-2" earlier now their saying chnce of precipitation is 60%. New snow accumulation of around an inch possible. …



…Chance of precipitation is 70%. New snow accumulation of less than one inch possible. First one is night second one is day. I know you guys are accuweather fans and alot of you think NOAA is off so Idk how off they are, but Jason or xpress are the guys to talk to.
Brookline iam doing a little better I had a buddy of mine doing Walks for me, but I had to get out of my truck alot and that's kindahigh so iam a little sore from that. But other than that I got a commercial lot and they wAnt me to do 3 more of them next year, unforntualy I'll have to get a sub for then though cuz there in Monroe


----------



## ChaseCreekSnow

Wow, 22 hours straight of plowing and salting...that sucked. That must have been the heaviest snow I have ever plowed in my entire career. Never have i had to bust out the 4 low setting on the t-case. My truck is a beast, I was suprised I had to use it...None the less...All homes are done, I managed to not break anything or wreck anything...Made some damn good cash and Im home drinking a bells two hearted ale..life is good! Goodnight fella's! Im about to pass out from all that damn shoveling!!1payup


----------



## Milwaukee

ChaseCreekSnow;1010311 said:


> Wow, 22 hours straight of plowing and salting...that sucked. That must have been the heaviest snow I have ever plowed in my entire career. Never have i had to bust out the 4 low setting on the t-case. My truck is a beast, I was suprised I had to use it...None the less...All homes are done, I managed to not break anything or wreck anything...Made some damn good cash and Im home drinking a bells two hearted ale..life is good! Goodnight fella's! Im about to pass out from all that damn shoveling!!1payup


What truck info?

Agree it was worst than last year. That how I tweak rear axle now. Oil is full of grey sludge with grit. Oh well it wasn't original rear axle it been replaced before. Great time for upgrade to 3.55 from 4.10 gear.


----------



## Jays Green Daze

F250SD;1010053 said:


> I was backing into a ressi and started sliding doing 2mph.... That big tree helped me stop!! just a little dent, I said well now my truck has alittle attitude.:realmad:.. then when i got home i stuck a plunger to it and popped it right out!
> 
> WET N HEAVY DAY IT WAS!!


I had a nice time with a tree as well today....anybody got an extra drivers side power/heated mirror for a 2001 silverado 2500 laying around


----------



## Greenstar lawn

I am in a bit of a pickle dick........The guy that i have do my salting for me got into a fender bender and wont be able to salt for me for the rest of the season. Its a Sub division in Macomb county( around 26 and romeo plank) that will need to be salted. If anyone can  please pm me I need to get it done sometime tomorrow. Thanks:waving:


----------



## Jeffwich

Jays Green Daze;1010370 said:


> I had a nice time with a tree as well today....anybody got an extra drivers side power/heated mirror for a 2001 silverado 2500 laying around


With turn signal? I have a set that i was saving for when i hit a few more things this year. Days like this makes having the diesel that much better.
Jeff


----------



## GreenAcresFert

Jays Green Daze;1010370 said:


> I had a nice time with a tree as well today....anybody got an extra drivers side power/heated mirror for a 2001 silverado 2500 laying around


Speaking of which, my guy that drives my other truck called yesterday and said "I got bad news" ....I was thinking the worst. He said that he busted the drivers mirror of the truck. If thats the worst thing that happens to me this year...... anyone have a drivers mirror for a 2000 chevy classic laying around? No power, just standard. Thanks.


----------



## 24v6spd

ChaseCreekSnow;1010311 said:


> Wow, 22 hours straight of plowing and salting...that sucked. That must have been the heaviest snow I have ever plowed in my entire career. Never have i had to bust out the 4 low setting on the t-case. My truck is a beast, I was suprised I had to use it...None the less...All homes are done, I managed to not break anything or wreck anything...Made some damn good cash and Im home drinking a bells two hearted ale..life is good! Goodnight fella's! Im about to pass out from all that damn shoveling!!1payup


The snow was pretty heavy in Macomb county but I have plowed a lot worse.


----------



## Danhoe

22 hours of plowing ? how many of your accounts are mad at you for not getting done in a timely manner ? Dan


----------



## ChaseCreekSnow

Milwaukee;1010330 said:


> What truck info?
> 
> Agree it was worst than last year. That how I tweak rear axle now. Oil is full of grey sludge with grit. Oh well it wasn't original rear axle it been replaced before. Great time for upgrade to 3.55 from 4.10 gear.





Danhoe;1010557 said:


> 22 hours of plowing ? how many of your accounts are mad at you for not getting done in a timely manner ? Dan


I have an 03 f-250 fx4, 7.3 powerstroke with full exhaust,intake...toyo open country tires ( which suck ass btw ) I have never used the 4 low in a plowing situation...only creeping around through some mud. Anyone have any recommendations for Good tires that last a long time? The toyo tires wore out sooooooooo fast...I always properly rotate them and keep them inflated. I had the same problems with some nittos i bought..Jap tires suck.

As for any customers being mad? One lady called twice...she ALWAYS calls..even on 2". Shes a new sign up for the season and only gets snow so I hate to say shes at the bottom of the list. The rest of my calls were "please come save my ass, Ill pay you whatever you want to dig me out"...needless to say I have a wallet full of cash today
I have never been flagged down or called by so many random people in my life...I just got a call this morning to go plow.


----------



## 24v6spd

ChaseCreekSnow;1010567 said:


> I have an 03 f-250 fx4, 7.3 powerstroke with full exhaust,intake...toyo open country tires ( which suck ass btw ) I have never used the 4 low in a plowing situation...only creeping around through some mud. Anyone have any recommendations for Good tires that last a long time? The toyo tires wore out sooooooooo fast...I always properly rotate them and keep them inflated. I had the same problems with some nittos i bought..Jap tires suck.
> 
> As for any customers being mad? One lady called twice...she ALWAYS calls..even on 2". Shes a new sign up for the season and only gets snow so I hate to say shes at the bottom of the list. The rest of my calls were "please come save my ass, Ill pay you whatever you want to dig me out"...needless to say I have a wallet full of cash today
> I have never been flagged down or called by so many random people in my life...I just got a call this morning to go plow.


Michelin LTX AS load range E. I got them for $160.00 per tire by having Discount tire beat Belle Tires price. I got 100,000+ miles out of the first set, on my second set now. They are more of a highway tire though, if you spend a lot of time in the mud you may want the more aggresive tread of the LTX MS.


----------



## ChaseCreekSnow

24v6spd;1010598 said:


> Michelin LTX AS load range E. I got them for $160.00 per tire by having Discount tire beat Belle Tires price. I got 100,000+ miles out of the first set, on my second set now. They are more of a highway tire though, if you spend a lot of time in the mud you may want the more aggresive tread of the LTX MS.


I don't spend very much time at all...most of my time is spent pulling a trailer of some type around town...a small amount of that is in the dirt/mud. I will be considering them when I take these down to the wear bars...which may only be a few months away. Any other suggestions?


----------



## Jason Pallas

Among others...... overheated a Chevy v-8 last nite after only about 40 minutes out of the shop. Hope I didn't blow a head gasket or crack a head. 

Then, just as one crew is starting resis, they hit a dog chain/cord (left out by a customer) and wrap it up in a snowblower really good...... an hour later......... they're back up and running. The list of crap goes on and on from last nite. I hate heavy, wet Spring snows.


----------



## Tscape

ChaseCreekSnow;1010567 said:


> I have an 03 f-250 fx4, 7.3 powerstroke with full exhaust,intake...toyo open country tires ( which suck ass btw ) I have never used the 4 low in a plowing situation...only creeping around through some mud. Anyone have any recommendations for Good tires that last a long time? The toyo tires wore out sooooooooo fast...I always properly rotate them and keep them inflated. I had the same problems with some nittos i bought..Jap tires suck.
> 
> As for any customers being mad? One lady called twice...she ALWAYS calls..even on 2". Shes a new sign up for the season and only gets snow so I hate to say shes at the bottom of the list. The rest of my calls were "please come save my ass, Ill pay you whatever you want to dig me out"...needless to say I have a wallet full of cash today
> I have never been flagged down or called by so many random people in my life...I just got a call this morning to go plow.


BFG Commercial T/A Traction. I've done Bridgestone, Cooper and Dunlop. These beat them hands down for plowing and towing in summer. Rugged looking, but smooth at high speeds. Oh, and a 50,000 mile warranty doesn't hurt. 5/32 tread after 50k is unheard of.

http://www.tirerack.com/tires/tires...6COMMTAT&vehicleSearch=false&fromCompare1=yes


----------



## Jeffwich

24v6spd;1010598 said:


> Michelin LTX AS load range E. I got them for $160.00 per tire by having Discount tire beat Belle Tires price. I got 100,000+ miles out of the first set, on my second set now. They are more of a highway tire though, if you spend a lot of time in the mud you may want the more aggresive tread of the LTX MS.


My truck did not like these tires for plowing but i do run them in the summer and love them.
Jeff


----------



## Milwaukee

Well just inspect rear axle it look fine. Gear not bad. Tone ring look ok.

Try new vss sensor. How we know if speedometer or psom bad?

It still do if I stay 10 mph it fine if go above it flautcing.

Look like this but it not stay 0 it just bounce 10-60 mph while I cruise 35 mph in 2 gears.


----------



## Allor Outdoor

Tscape;1010648 said:


> BFG Commercial T/A Traction. I've done Bridgestone, Cooper and Dunlop. These beat them hands down for plowing and towing in summer. Rugged looking, but smooth at high speeds. Oh, and a 50,000 mile warranty doesn't hurt. 5/32 tread after 50k is unheard of.
> 
> http://www.tirerack.com/tires/tires...6COMMTAT&vehicleSearch=false&fromCompare1=yes


I run these as well...they are a great tire!
I use them year round, pulling trailers and plowing snow...don't have any complaints!

I do rotate them about every 5,000 miles which is a pain, but at least they will last...


----------



## asps4u

Tscape;1010648 said:


> BFG Commercial T/A Traction. I've done Bridgestone, Cooper and Dunlop. These beat them hands down for plowing and towing in summer. Rugged looking, but smooth at high speeds. Oh, and a 50,000 mile warranty doesn't hurt. 5/32 tread after 50k is unheard of.
> 
> http://www.tirerack.com/tires/tires...6COMMTAT&vehicleSearch=false&fromCompare1=yes


I second these. (Edit: make that third)

That's a great price for them in that link too! These will be the next set of tires I try. I've heard nothing but good things about them from many people in all different industries that burn through tires.


----------



## lawnprolawns

What a storm. Started at 3:00am Monday and Didn't finish until 6:00am Tuesday, got one hour and fifteen minutes of sleep. 

Commercials weren't bad at all, it was the darn residentials that were terrible. Couldn't back drag, could barely push forward the stuff was so heavy and slippery. Thank goodness for snow blowers. Finished the night off by breaking a plow in half and getting my truck stuck in 2-3' of snow. I should probably go pull that out..


Highlight of the day was seeing half of Plowsite at Wayne Assembly while I was down there  Got to meet Matson and Brookline; and Chase Creek, was that your yellow dump driving around?


----------



## branhamt

brookline;1009715 said:


> Blew a brake line @ 7am been limping on rear brakes only that I now see need new pads desperatly. Now my sub is having issues with his truck. I may need a sub in downriver if anyone is free and ready to take one 5 resi's unless the neighbors beat me to them


 Hi brookline if u need help in future with these resi in riverview give me a call I can help you.


----------



## Matson Snow

lawnprolawns;1010686 said:


> What a storm. Started at 3:00am Monday and Didn't finish until 6:00am Tuesday, got one hour and fifteen minutes of sleep.
> 
> Commercials weren't bad at all, it was the darn residentials that were terrible. Couldn't back drag, could barely push forward the stuff was so heavy and slippery. Thank goodness for snow blowers. Finished the night off by breaking a plow in half and getting my truck stuck in 2-3' of snow. I should probably go pull that out..
> 
> Highlight of the day was seeing half of Plowsite at Wayne Assembly while I was down there  Got to meet Matson and Brookline; and Chase Creek, was that your yellow dump driving around?


Nice to meet you too.....Get some Mags on that Truck..I thought i was working for Lawn Pro Lawns...Nice Free Ad...:laughing:


----------



## Eyesell

Well, biggest money making day for 2009/2010 season for me, hope it was just as good for you all as well.

Not sure what I like better, one big snowfall so I can charge my 6/9 rate or a day like yesterday where I can charge two 2/5 rates. Granted your typically up twice as long on the two 2/5's....but it's nice to get some jack flowing in.

Big daddy needs to pay some bills......:realmad:


----------



## MikeLawnSnowLLC

Your telling me Jason it was like one thing after another yesterday it was unbelievable. I'm ready for summer because the way these temps are any snow we get is going to be heavy messy crap.[
QUOTE=Jason Pallas;1010642]Among others...... overheated a Chevy v-8 last nite after only about 40 minutes out of the shop. Hope I didn't blow a head gasket or crack a head.

Then, just as one crew is starting resis, they hit a dog chain/cord (left out by a customer) and wrap it up in a snowblower really good...... an hour later......... they're back up and running. The list of crap goes on and on from last nite. I hate heavy, wet Spring snows.[/QUOTE]


----------



## redskinsfan34

Michellin LTX MS is one of the best tires $ can buuy for towing and wear. They don't have the right tread for powing though. I'd get BFG All terrains or if you wanted to go nuts, mud terrains.


----------



## ajslands

redskinsfan34;1010714 said:


> Michellin LTX MS is one of the best tires $ can buuy for towing and wear. They don't have the right tread for powing though. I'd get BFG All terrains or if you wanted to go nuts, mud terrains.


That's what I have BFG A/T and I just got a price for new ones at belle tire, they want 1000$ to do it, does anyone know of anybody cheaper? So tried plowing yesterday, and it worked pretty good, best part was; only 2 problems all day one we strobesband second was; kinda backed upa little too far backdragging one of my drives and back wheels went about 3' into ditch, front tires had Jo traction on ice. And now iam sore today. And to any of the guys that are going out tommorow to salt or plow or both, be safe.


----------



## Lightningllc

Starting to sleet at my house, Heads up sleets sticking to the cars and unsalted spots on driveway?? Another salting tonight????? What a day yesterday plowed everything twice and even some commerical wanted it 3 times, I think it was a first for me plowing 3 times in 12 hours!!! Maybe i did back in the 90's but that was crazy yesterday what a heavy snow, Had about 24 phone calls for 1 time plows today, Too tired gave them to a buddy to do.


----------



## 24v6spd

asps4u;1010677 said:


> I second these. (Edit: make that third)
> 
> That's a great price for them in that link too! These will be the next set of tires I try. I've heard nothing but good things about them from many people in all different industries that burn through tires.


I've compared Tire Racks prices. But when you add shipping costs, mounting (many tire places don't charge for mounting if you buy tires from them, otherwise could be as much as $12.00) I have found it is cheaper to buy locally.


----------



## Tscape

24v6spd;1010748 said:


> I've compared Tire Racks prices. But when you add shipping costs, mounting (many tire places don't charge for mounting if you buy tires from them, otherwise could be as much as $12.00) I have found it is cheaper to buy locally.


ABSOLUTELY! Always buy local.

But as a reference tool, Tire Rack is the shiznit. Belle Tire isn't going to hand you a brochure on the models of tire you are comparing and contrasting.


----------



## ChaseCreekSnow

lawnprolawns;1010686 said:


> What a storm. Started at 3:00am Monday and Didn't finish until 6:00am Tuesday, got one hour and fifteen minutes of sleep.
> 
> Commercials weren't bad at all, it was the darn residentials that were terrible. Couldn't back drag, could barely push forward the stuff was so heavy and slippery. Thank goodness for snow blowers. Finished the night off by breaking a plow in half and getting my truck stuck in 2-3' of snow. I should probably go pull that out..
> 
> Highlight of the day was seeing half of Plowsite at Wayne Assembly while I was down there  Got to meet Matson and Brookline; and Chase Creek, was that your yellow dump driving around?


Yep, sure was my yellow dump...Thats big bird, the baddest rig down there.lol. My brother was at the controls....sucks you got your truck stuck...I damn near got mine good and stuck at the last one of the night...whats worse was the guy was watching me out there when it happened  He's a long time customer and didn't seem to care.

And yes...everything sucked yesterday...even plowing a local subdivision near my home was the pits...the roads were caked and idiots seemed to be parked every placed they shouldn't have been...NTM, my truck doesn't do well in all of the cul de sacs that are there...I need a V plow or a smaller truck like a jeep.It was pure hell with all of that clumpy,wet snow.


----------



## brookline

lawnprolawns;1010686 said:


> Highlight of the day was seeing half of Plowsite at Wayne Assembly while I was down there  Got to meet Matson and Brookline; and Chase Creek, was that your yellow dump driving around?


It was nice to finally meet you Mike. That is crazy about your plow breaking in half sorry to hear that.. What the heck made it break?



ajslands;1010724 said:


> That's what I have BFG A/T and I just got a price for new ones at belle tire, they want 1000$ to do it, does anyone know of anybody cheaper?


Try Martin Tire on Telegraph in brownstown they are always the cheapest for repairs and stuff just not sure about sales



ChaseCreekSnow;1010767 said:


> Yep, sure was my yellow dump....


I don't think I have seen you at the plant yet. Do you have a pic of your rig? Next time I'll stop and say hello


----------



## procut

Believe it or not yesterday was one of my better events this year. For once nothing broke, a welcome change as last event was pure hell. I hate daytime snows because it's like you have to be everywhere at once; but yesterday I think I did pretty good keeping up.


I see accuweather is calling for an inch Friday, then 1"-3" Friday night. Any insight, express / jason.


----------



## ChaseCreekSnow

I don't think I have seen you at the plant yet. Do you have a pic of your rig? Next time I'll stop and say hello[/QUOTE said:


> My Truck works over on the michigan assembly side...However if you are down there, I dont know how you missed it..lol. It is big,yellow and ugly..Its getting a paint job this summer.


----------



## brookline

ChaseCreekSnow;1010842 said:


> My Truck works over on the michigan assembly side...However if you are down there, I dont know how you missed it..lol. It is big,yellow and ugly..Its getting a paint job this summer.


That explains it then. I have only been over there once during the first storm. I pretty much stay over at Wayne.


----------



## brookline

branhamt;1010687 said:


> Hi brookline if u need help in future with these resi in riverview give me a call I can help you.


Get a few more posts so you can PM. You need 10


----------



## alternative

Ive had just about every M/S and road tire and for one of my trucks this year I decided to try a tire called Linglong (its a Chinese tire) but for the money, its a great tread. I have about 2 years of plowing/towing and still have plenty of wear left. Check them out at Discount Tire. Lots of good reviews on-line too.


----------



## Michigansnowkin

Just got home, been out since Monday at 2:00 am! Everyone do well? I hope so, I seen that 1-3 due on Friday night , that would be nice. Salt tonight and Thursday and plow 2 inches fri-Saturday. That snow was HEAVY! I passed an old man along a side street stuck in the ditch at the end of his driveway. I helped him out with no intentions of getting paid and he gave me $65.oo dollars. Pretty sweet!


----------



## 2FAST4U

pretty good storm guys. didn't break anything so thats a plus!!! so whats happen this weekend? 


whos going to Novi next week for the lawn show? think we'll be there tuesday


----------



## Five Star Lawn Care LLC

2FAST4U;1011004 said:


> pretty good storm guys. didn't break anything so thats a plus!!! so whats happen this weekend?
> 
> whos going to Novi next week for the lawn show? think we'll be there tuesday


wow i cant belive that is next week,,,,geez time is flying

ill be there


----------



## ajslands

That looks Like a nice event I hope it's better than the home and garden show that they had at ford field a few years ago. The date seems kinda odd? A Tuesday and Wednesday? Strange but ok. 2fast; there's another storm coming Friday too? Oh well I'll just check, maybe you'll see me there at that show; most likely either the kid limping or the I'd on crutches. I read the description at rockfinancialshowplace.com and it said they'll have equipment, so like mowers, and edgers, etc… or just basic things?


----------



## TheXpress2002

Forecast:

I am not overly concerned with the next few days. I am not impressed with the system dropping down for a few reasons. Temps will be warm enough through the day tomorrow that it should melt on contact. Tomorrow night might be a salting if temps drop before the snow stops.

The next shot of snow comes the Friday night through Sunday timeframe. Forecasts show this thing heading up the coast and dropping 1-2 feet of snow on everyone from Philly to Maine *BUT* the past 3 runs have moved this more inland so much so that there is a chance we will get clipped by this what they are calling the worst storm not only this year but maybe 30 years. Keep an eye open and an ear close because it will be interesting how much further this thing moves west and how wrong all the forecasters are with this thing and how screwed we could be once again.


----------



## CJSLAWNSERVICE

TheXpress2002;1011148 said:


> Forecast:
> 
> I am not overly concerned with the next few days. I am not impressed with the system dropping down for a few reasons. Temps will be warm enough through the day tomorrow that it should melt on contact. Tomorrow night might be a salting if temps drop before the snow stops.
> 
> The next shot of snow comes the Friday night through Sunday timeframe. Forecasts show this thing heading up the coast and dropping 1-2 feet of snow on everyone from Philly to Maine *BUT* the past 3 runs have moved this more inland so much so that there is a chance we will get clipped by this what they are calling the worst storm not only this year but maybe 30 years. Keep an eye open and an ear close because it will be interesting how much further this thing moves west and how wrong all the forecasters are with this thing and how screwed we could be once again.


wow.... not again! I'm really sick of winter.... so we could be in for another killer storm!


----------



## CJSLAWNSERVICE

Michigansnowkin;1010995 said:


> Just got home, been out since Monday at 2:00 am! Everyone do well? I hope so, I seen that 1-3 due on Friday night , that would be nice. Salt tonight and Thursday and plow 2 inches fri-Saturday. That snow was HEAVY! I passed an old man along a side street stuck in the ditch at the end of his driveway. I helped him out with no intentions of getting paid and he gave me $65.oo dollars. Pretty sweet!


saw you a couple times ... still havent had the pleasure of meeting you ! you take care of some pretty high traffic places? How are they treating you ? I wouldn't think about touching them with a ten foot stick ... but as long as they pay the bills

CJ :waving:


----------



## P&M Landscaping

TheXpress2002;1011148 said:


> Forecast:
> 
> I am not overly concerned with the next few days. I am not impressed with the system dropping down for a few reasons. Temps will be warm enough through the day tomorrow that it should melt on contact. Tomorrow night might be a salting if temps drop before the snow stops.
> 
> The next shot of snow comes the Friday night through Sunday timeframe. Forecasts show this thing heading up the coast and dropping 1-2 feet of snow on everyone from Philly to Maine *BUT* the past 3 runs have moved this more inland so much so that there is a chance we will get clipped by this what they are calling the worst storm not only this year but maybe 30 years. Keep an eye open and an ear close because it will be interesting how much further this thing moves west and how wrong all the forecasters are with this thing and how screwed we could be once again.


Thanks X-Press, I'm game for a couple more pushes this month! Almost paid for my plow... Been a SLOW winter. Has anyone dealt with Complete Hitch in Southgate? They have been VERY good for me this far, however i've been having some light issues with my diffuser popping off. They won't repair it for me under warranty? They said well show you how to do it to "save you on labor." I just want it fixed right with the correct bulb in place. I hate to say anything negative about Jerry, but I just want my light issue to be corrected.


----------



## Superior L & L

2FAST4U;1011004 said:


> pretty good storm guys. didn't break anything so thats a plus!!! so whats happen this weekend?
> 
> whos going to Novi next week for the lawn show? think we'll be there tuesday


Looks like we will have snow tuesday or wednesday of next week, it always snows when its the MGIA show. :laughing:

On a side note :have talked to a couple of customers in metro area and they say there lots have slicked up within the past couple of hours. Just glazed over, but enough to have to salt tonight


----------



## firelwn82

*Worst time in buisness so far!!*

So Sunday about 1130am I dig into the front end of my truck. U-joints in the axel needed to be replace. So I get everything I need "OR SO I THINK". Get it apart and the inner axel shaft bearings are toast. Nothing but needles and dust fall out. Don't have them. Get on the horn with Murrays they have one bearin and 2 seals, Autozone has 2 bearings but only one seal. WTF is wrong here???  So we drive all the way to Waterford, the dumb High schooler has no idea what he's looking for. Turns out neither AutoCRAP or Murrays have them, Special order 2 day wait. BS!!!! So my buddy thinks Mazza in waterford is open on Sundays. SURE **** and they have them in stock, comes as a kit... Hmmm crazy!! 
So get back get it all torn down and turns out the u-joints I have are not the right ones MOTHER JIMINY CROCKETS!!!! So I have to wait until 8am until Mazza opens in O'ville to switch them out. Wait in the lot for them to open 7:56 I'm in the door. Dig into again at 8:05 Finally finish at 1:15p Monday.... Sum in a biosh..... Then start pushin snow at 2p-10p.... Went back this am and cleaned up... Home by Noon Slept til 4p now at the Fire dept. I need a nap....... O not to mention I finished the last 3 hours with paper hangin from my nose because I blew it and a HUGE blood clot flew out..... Guess the stress got to me...

Thats how this snow event went for me. RANT OVER... lol


----------



## firelwn82

ajslands;1010724 said:


> That's what I have BFG A/T and I just got a price for new ones at belle tire, they want 1000$ to do it, does anyone know of anybody cheaper?


AJ, I just bought a set of BF Goodrich Commercial T/A Tractions. THERE AWESOME!!! I plowed everything in 2 wheel drive yesterday. Well until I was sent flying into a ditch when I hit a packed spot that is. Back driver tire was off the ground, locked the hubs slap it in 4 wheel and climbed right out. Didn't even hesitate or spin once. 
I bought them through Discount. Had to order them, took a day. It's not a winter tire, All season. There rated for 150k miles but im told by 4-5 different places they should last 170k with proper maint. O and I had BFG A/T's before. Twice actually. These are WAY better in my opinion

http://www.discounttire.com/dtcs/tires/bf_goodrich/size/viewProductDetail.do?pc=38786


----------



## P&M Landscaping

firelwn82;1011263 said:


> AJ, I just bought a set of BF Goodrich Commercial T/A Tractions. THERE AWESOME!!! I plowed everything in 2 wheel drive yesterday. Well until I was sent flying into a ditch when I hit a packed spot that is. Back driver tire was off the ground, locked the hubs slap it in 4 wheel and climbed right out. Didn't even hesitate or spin once.
> I bought them through Discount. Had to order them, took a day. It's not a winter tire, All season. There rated for 150k miles but im told by 4-5 different places they should last 170k with proper maint. O and I had BFG A/T's before. Twice actually. These are WAY better in my opinion
> 
> http://www.discounttire.com/dtcs/tires/bf_goodrich/size/viewProductDetail.do?pc=38786


Firelwn, I know how that goes with these idiots at these parts store, had to make two trips for a simple serpentine belt. Guy didn't realize there was a difference between a Jeep with power steering and without.

AJ, as for tires go with Discount Tire, I have had very good luck with those guys, they are willing to do the work on the tire you want, and they are the most reasonable priced. You may also want to try Mike Kuhn's Quality Tire on Fort St. and Goddard.


----------



## P&M Landscaping

P&M Landscaping;1011275 said:


> Firelwn, I know how that goes with these idiots at these parts store, had to make two trips for a simple serpentine belt. Guy didn't realize there was a difference between a Jeep with power steering and without.
> 
> AJ, as for tires go with Discount Tire, I have had very good luck with those guys, they are willing to do the work on the tire you want, and they are the most reasonable priced. You may also want to try Mike Kuhn's Quality Tire on Fort St. and Goddard.


Also, call me a cheap skate but i'm looking to purchase a used beacon or small lightbar for the jeep. I bought one of those cheap rotators a couple years ago for my tractor, and moved it to the Jeep this year and it finally cut out. I'm looking for something basic and not elaborate, something to tell people "look out don't hit me"


----------



## michigancutter

Well that was fun!!! NOT. All snowblowers blew belts on first condo which really sucked with this snow so had to go buy 10 shovels and shovel all my condos by hand. SUCKED. Had 12 guys hand shoveling driveways & walkways all night long. Threw alot of money at this storm to get it done.
On a brighter note i hear alot more snow is comming in the next couple weeks. Looks like we will be trying to find places to put snow if these storms hold true.


----------



## ChaseCreekSnow

firelwn82;1011263 said:


> AJ, I just bought a set of BF Goodrich Commercial T/A Tractions. THERE AWESOME!!! I plowed everything in 2 wheel drive yesterday. Well until I was sent flying into a ditch when I hit a packed spot that is. Back driver tire was off the ground, locked the hubs slap it in 4 wheel and climbed right out. Didn't even hesitate or spin once.
> I bought them through Discount. Had to order them, took a day. It's not a winter tire, All season. There rated for 150k miles but im told by 4-5 different places they should last 170k with proper maint. O and I had BFG A/T's before. Twice actually. These are WAY better in my opinion
> 
> http://www.discounttire.com/dtcs/tires/bf_goodrich/size/viewProductDetail.do?pc=38786


Pfff...I spent 700 bucks on toyo open country tires and they are almost down to the wear bars after a measly 45k...I rotate them every 5k and keep them inflated to proper pressure...My friend bought the same tires...same problem. I will NEVER buy toyo's ever again...The only luck I had with jap tires were the nitto drag radials on my 88 mustang nitrous car...hooked like a mad man. Shouldn't there be some kind of warranty?

I looked at my receipt...I put these tires on at 97k...my truck now has 133k...so 35k later my tires are almost completely down to the wear bars...I bought them from belle tire...shouldn't they be under a manufacturers warranty?


----------



## brookline

where is everyone getting their info on all these torms coming our way? (besides express about friday)


----------



## firelwn82

If anyone's looking for a single stage snow blower I know of one for sale. 175 bucks and its yours. It's the big Toro. TC 220 or something like that. I knew I should have wrote it down... lol It's basically brand new. Send me a PM if your interested and I will get you more info


----------



## Milwaukee

Just check and thought someone from this would like this one.

http://www.greaterdetroitaa.com/components/vehicle/detail/30674

06 F250


----------



## Metro Lawn

Just got in from deicing. Black ice and refreeze everywhere. I hope everyone checks for this stuff tonight, even the roads are a sheet of ice.


----------



## PlowingMI

Caught a few hours sleep. And back out to clean up some piles. ?do you run with or without shoes? More snow?


----------



## PlowingMI

Shoes on your plow.


----------



## Luther

PlowingMI;1011469 said:


> ?do you run with or without shoes?





PlowingMI;1011471 said:


> Shoes on your plow.


For real?? 

never..


----------



## Superior L & L

PlowingMI;1011469 said:


> do you run with or without shoes?


I always run with shoes (Nike) and socks on.


----------



## alternative

If Im running, i wear NB or Puma, but casual days I like Vans.:laughing:
Shoes are soooo 70's- unless you plow upnorth


----------



## lawnprolawns

PlowingMI;1011469 said:


> Caught a few hours sleep. And back out to clean up some piles. ?do you run with or without shoes? More snow?





PlowingMI;1011471 said:


> Shoes on your plow.


I take them off right when I get a plow and usually lose them shortly after. A buddy of mine had them on the other day and wondered why his plow wouldn't back drag well. 

As for running shoes, I have a nice pair of Brooks. I have Timberland boots and Vans "casual" shoes, and also some dress shoes that I pull out once in a while, like today, because I'm going to court in Bowling Green, OH to fight a restraining order from a phyco ex-girlfriend. FML. I sent her an email saying I was sorry about some stuff and this is what I get.

Nothing like not sleeping all night, salting, then driving 1.5 to go argue with an x and a female judge.. hahaaaaa

biotch.


----------



## lawnprolawns

Anyone use backdrag edges or pull plows around here? The pivoting backdrag edge looks nice, except it seems that it would give you quite the shock if it caught, or heck, it might pull the plow right off the truck, since there is no trip-action in reverse. I do enough back dragging with truck ramps and driveways to possibly make it worth something like that in the future.


----------



## 24v6spd

lawnprolawns;1011518 said:


> I take them off right when I get a plow and usually lose them shortly after. A buddy of mine had them on the other day and wondered why his plow wouldn't back drag well.
> 
> As for running shoes, I have a nice pair of Brooks. I have Timberland boots and Vans "casual" shoes, and also some dress shoes that I pull out once in a while, like today, because I'm going to court in Bowling Green, OH to fight a restraining order from a phyco ex-girlfriend. FML. I sent her an email saying I was sorry about some stuff and this is what I get.
> 
> Nothing like not sleeping all night, salting, then driving 1.5 to go argue with an x and a female judge.. hahaaaaa
> 
> biotch.


Good luck with that, sounds like you'll need it.


----------



## Matson Snow

Fire-up the Salt Trucks.....Snowing in Trenton.....BIG Flakes...


----------



## MikeLawnSnowLLC

Had to salt all the commercials again what a mess with all that ice was like a skating rink even the roads were unbelievable, time to get some sleep looks like we might get a few inches tonight?


----------



## lawnprolawns

What in the world? 1-2 today and 1-2 tonight according to NOAA? Are you kidding? FML (for the second time this morning.. lol)


----------



## MikeLawnSnowLLC

Can someone post the link to the site where it gives you storm totals? thanks in advance


----------



## MikeLawnSnowLLC

Damn that sucks do you have to get an attorney for that or are you fighting your own battle? I went through that **** with an ex of mine only it was me putting the restraining order against her but this chick was crazy crazy!!


----------



## Matson Snow

MikeLawnSnowLLC;1011539 said:


> Can someone post the link to the site where it gives you storm totals? thanks in advance


NOAA has storm totals...Just looked at them...


----------



## Superior L & L

lawnprolawns;1011518 said:


> I'm going to court in Bowling Green, OH to fight a restraining order from a phyco ex-girlfriend. FML. I sent her an email saying I was sorry about some stuff and this is what I get.
> 
> Nothing like not sleeping all night, salting, then driving 1.5 to go argue with an x and a female judge.. hahaaaaa
> 
> biotch.


STALKER let her go there are more women out there for ya :laughing:

Hopefully you have someone to cover ya plow route!!!! Female judge .........you may be going downtown !!:laughing::laughing:

All Joking aside, Good luck


----------



## Jason Pallas

lawnprolawns;1011523 said:


> Anyone use backdrag edges or pull plows around here? The pivoting backdrag edge looks nice, except it seems that it would give you quite the shock if it caught, or heck, it might pull the plow right off the truck, since there is no trip-action in reverse. I do enough back dragging with truck ramps and driveways to possibly make it worth something like that in the future.


I've often wondered the same thing - thinking that catching one good edge on a backdrag would leave the front half of my truck on the driveway. I didn't see any trip system on the edge system that I saw in the Jthomas catalog. It looked like an appealing offer - certainly, a great tool for something like the last storm. But......

Anyone use these? Feedback?

BTW: Check your plow fluids for freezing. After a very wet snow and a lot of slop - followed by 12 degree temps last nite, I'm sure there's some plows out there with ice crystals in them. Better to know that now than when you go to plow again tonight. Check your systems today.


----------



## smoore45

FYI, moderate band of snow moving North through the area. Probably dropped 1/2 - 3/4" on its way through Downriver and covered the roads.


----------



## branhamt

brookline;1010861 said:


> Get a few more posts so you can PM. You need 10


 Seems like fun. Needless function. Hope this weather is good to us. Keep me in mind brookline.


----------



## redskinsfan34

Snowing steady in Ann Arbor. Already 1.25" on the ground. Where's our resident meteorologist with some accumulation toals?


----------



## tmltrans

Heavy band went through western washtenaw cty 1 1/2" on the ground in Manchester, snowing very lightly now.


----------



## branhamt

Nothing in Dearborn. Weather gods where are u?


----------



## bigjeeping

1.5 in Saline, hear there is close to 2" in aa.


----------



## redskinsfan34

So now I'm hearin' 2 more inhes tonite and 2 to 4 more thurs. thru friday! Any word?


----------



## branhamt

The more the better. Sure we all could use a few more push's?


----------



## redskinsfan34

ChaseCreekSnow;1011331 said:


> Pfff...I spent 700 bucks on toyo open country tires and they are almost down to the wear bars after a measly 45k...I rotate them every 5k and keep them inflated to proper pressure...My friend bought the same tires...same problem. I will NEVER buy toyo's ever again...The only luck I had with jap tires were the nitto drag radials on my 88 mustang nitrous car...hooked like a mad man. Shouldn't there be some kind of warranty?
> 
> My truck came with Yokohama Geolanders on it and they're really good in the snow and mud. They do hum a little bit on pavement. I'm not sure about price on them but I would recomend them for plowing.


----------



## JR Snow Removal

lawnprolawns;1011523 said:


> Anyone use backdrag edges or pull plows around here? The pivoting backdrag edge looks nice, except it seems that it would give you quite the shock if it caught, or heck, it might pull the plow right off the truck, since there is no trip-action in reverse. I do enough back dragging with truck ramps and driveways to possibly make it worth something like that in the future.


I got a backdrag blade on my boss 8 works awesome and did great this past storm right down to the pavement. When it gets caught on something the plow just jumps over it have yet to have it stop me in my tracks. I will never run a blade with out it again real time saver. I can pull driveways all the way back without having to turn around and push them out.

The website is www.backdragblades.com great guys and from Michigan


----------



## brandonslc

Might need a sub in the Flat Rock area if we get 2 inches there, and also a sub in the Dearborn area. PM me with your number and what kind of truck and plow you have.
Thank you!


----------



## MikeLawnSnowLLC

I got on the Noaa website but can't find the snow totals for my area (scs) if anyone could post me a link right to the page it would be much appreciated


----------



## JR Snow Removal

Here are some picks of it in use (not last storm didn't have the camera)


----------



## 24v6spd

MikeLawnSnowLLC;1011727 said:


> I got on the Noaa website but can't find the snow totals for my area (scs) if anyone could post me a link right to the page it would be much appreciated


Go to National Weather Service, put in your Zip Code, in the bottom right corner click on regional temp/precip. I don't know if S.C.S is lited but Eastpointe is.


----------



## ajslands

brandonslc;1011725 said:


> Might need a sub in the Flat Rock area if we get 2 inches there, and also a sub in the Dearborn area. PM me with your number and what kind of truck and plow you have.
> Thank you!


........................


----------



## tmltrans

Snow has stopped for the moment, 2 1/2" on the ground in Manchester. Where did this one come from?


----------



## redskinsfan34

JR Snow Removal;1011722 said:


> I got a backdrag blade on my boss 8 works awesome and did great this past storm right down to the pavement. When it gets caught on something the plow just jumps over it have yet to have it stop me in my tracks. I will never run a blade with out it again real time saver. I can pull driveways all the way back without having to turn around and push them out.
> 
> The website is www.backdragblades.com great guys and from Michigan


That looks like it works great. It pushes the same as a standard blade?


----------



## newhere

Superior L & L;1011551 said:


> STALKER let her go there are more women out there for ya :laughing:
> 
> Hopefully you have someone to cover ya plow route!!!! Female judge .........you may be going downtown !!:laughing::laughing:
> 
> All Joking aside, Good luck


hahaa i agree, im sure all it said was "im sorry" yeah suuuuuuuure!!

more like a seven page letter on how you messed up and shes the world to you and its just so hard to even breath without her. way to go ya creeper!!!

please post the letter on this site so we can all read it and decide.


----------



## branhamt

brandonslc;1011725 said:


> Might need a sub in the Flat Rock area if we get 2 inches there, and also a sub in the Dearborn area. PM me with your number and what kind of truck and plow you have.
> Thank you!


- can help you out with these. I do a couple in flat rock n dearborn. Let me know. 06' F250 Boss V Plow. 734-558-7790

Tom


----------



## TheXpress2002

Well this was a fun filled morning


----------



## alternative

For snow totals NOAA has Mt Clemens/Selfridge or Eastpointe..which is close enough to SCS.


----------



## TheXpress2002

I am skipping over the next few days because I have no idea where in the heck the snow will fall, how it will fall or when it will fall. Just expect to wake up to this crap everyday from here on out.

Now moving on..........

We are centimeters away from a huge storm on Friday Night/Saturday timeframe and when I mean centimeters I mean a couple pieces of paper. Right now we are showing 1-3 inches Saturday BUT once again this has trended further west by another 100 miles over night. I will keep everyone updated but we could be in for a big shock at the last minute.


----------



## ajslands

Thank you mister xpress! 
Be safe if you go out tonight (everyone).


----------



## Milwaukee

FINALLY FIX TRUCK.

Can't believe that landscape company were cheap on wiring. They didn't use heat shrink on wring they just use electric tape.:realmad::realmad::realmad:

It got water and dirty inside cause speedometer went crazy. It was drawtie hitch adapter that cause short out. 




If you try fix wiring. Please don't think about use damn electric tape they don't keep water or dirt out.


----------



## michigancutter

Man was it foggy this morning, couldnt even see my trucks in the lot. Hell of a time driving too like a sheet of ice everywhere. More snow tonight, tomorrow, the day after and after that too.lol This is our winter in a nutshell.lol Will make for a nice billing for Febuary. Wondering how that Friday night storm is going to play out. Looks like no lawn/garden show for us this year will be working.


----------



## Luther

Let it snow, let it snow, let it snow.............


----------



## Do It All Do It Right

Milwaukee;1
If you try fix wiring. Please don't think about use damn electric tape they don't keep water or dirt out.[/QUOTE said:


> . I rarely use shrink wrap use dilectric grease and eletrical tape.


----------



## Michigansnowkin

Jim any chance tonight? M.Landscaping


----------



## Lightningllc

If I remember correctly about 2 weeks ago, People were saying winter's over, WRONG it has just begun, 

Jim, xpress, superior remember early 2000 when feburary / march was the most snow we seen all winter. I think it happend again in 04/5.

I think march is gonna be a fun month. I just hope I can go on a trip at the end of march taking the fifth wheel south to tennesse mountains.

Well it's getting slick in south lyon right now, brighton is getting covered.


----------



## Luther

Michigansnowkin;1011975 said:


> Jim any chance tonight? M.Landscaping


I have to believe there's a chance....especially on the unsalted sites.....remains to be seen though.

If so I will call you for those...ok?

:waving:


----------



## Michigansnowkin

Sounds great, I look forward to it! Thanks much.


----------



## Luther

Lightningllc;1011979 said:


> If I remember correctly about 2 weeks ago, People were saying winter's over, WRONG it has just begun,
> 
> Yup....over time maybe people will learn to not say such things.
> 
> Jim, xpress, superior remember early 2000 when feburary / march was the most snow we seen all winter. I think it happend again in 04/5.


Don't forget about April dumpings.

Not looking forward to the Chinese fire drills during the transition period to the "other" seasonal work though. :crying:


----------



## 24v6spd

Lightningllc;1011979 said:


> If I remember correctly about 2 weeks ago, People were saying winter's over, WRONG it has just begun,
> 
> Jim, xpress, superior remember early 2000 when feburary / march was the most snow we seen all winter. I think it happend again in 04/5.
> 
> I think march is gonna be a fun month. I just hope I can go on a trip at the end of march taking the fifth wheel south to tennesse mountains.
> 
> Well it's getting slick in south lyon right now, brighton is getting covered.


People need to learn to be patient, it will come. My previous estimate of 5 more plows will be a bit low. Does anyone care to guess how many more plows we'll get?


----------



## ChaseCreekSnow

TCLA;1011997 said:


> Don't forget about April dumpings.
> 
> Not looking forward to the Chinese fire drills during the transition period to the "other" seasonal work though. :crying:


You said it Jim..It seems as if things all sort of mix in with each other at that point..I recall having a plow on while cleaning up and spreading mulch...I hate that.



24v6spd;1012029 said:


> People need to learn to be patient, it will come. My previous estimate of 5 more plows will be a bit low. Does anyone care to guess how many more plows we'll get?


I prefer not to jinx it...I would really like if what xpress is talking about doesn't happen..


----------



## lawnprolawns

Hm. More snow. Lots of it.


----------



## TheXpress2002

Complete whiteout in Canton. I have a good inch on what was wet pavement.


----------



## Leisure Time LC

TheXpress2002;1012065 said:


> Complete whiteout in Canton. I have a good inch on what was wet pavement.


Same here, $$$$$$$$$$$$


----------



## Lightningllc

Does anyone remember april 5-6 of 2009, We were doing mulch, cleanup's, installing tree's and had no plow's or box's on. Salter's were off and mower's were in the shop.

Noaa say's we received 7.2 inches those 2 day's, Goes to show you it can happen at anytime.

These next day's are gonna be fun, sounds like aome good snow, I was listening to the news they are saying march is gonna be a snowy month. I hope not.

Well hope we can just salt sick of those 30 hour night's, I am 34 years old and i feel like im 95 years old the next 2 day's after it. It's just getting old, I wish I was 21 again!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:laughing:

Oh, has anyone looked at the snow tornado over us, It seems like we have had alot of these this year.


Sorry just had to vent!!


----------



## TheXpress2002

For those who need it.....

Storm totals...
http://www.crh.noaa.gov/dtx/display_event.php?file=snow201002230526


----------



## Leisure Time LC

Lightningllc;1012079 said:


> Does anyone remember april 5-6 of 2009, We were doing mulch, cleanup's, installing tree's and had no plow's or box's on. Salter's were off and mower's were in the shop.
> 
> Noaa say's we received 7.2 inches those 2 day's, Goes to show you it can happen at anytime.
> 
> These next day's are gonna be fun, sounds like aome good snow, I was listening to the news they are saying march is gonna be a snowy month. I hope not.
> 
> Well hope we can just salt sick of those 30 hour night's, I am 34 years old and i feel like im 95 years old the next 2 day's after it. It's just getting old, I wish I was 21 again!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:laughing:
> 
> Oh, has anyone looked at the snow tornado over us, It seems like we have had alot of these this year.
> 
> Sorry just had to vent!!


I feel for you, I have had 7 hours sleep in the last 3 days........ I am feeling it


----------



## 24v6spd

Lightningllc;1012079 said:


> Does anyone remember april 5-6 of 2009, We were doing mulch, cleanup's, installing tree's and had no plow's or box's on. Salter's were off and mower's were in the shop.
> 
> Noaa say's we received 7.2 inches those 2 day's, Goes to show you it can happen at anytime.
> 
> These next day's are gonna be fun, sounds like aome good snow, I was listening to the news they are saying march is gonna be a snowy month. I hope not.
> 
> Well hope we can just salt sick of those 30 hour night's, I am 34 years old and i feel like im 95 years old the next 2 day's after it. It's just getting old, I wish I was 21 again!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:laughing:
> 
> Oh, has anyone looked at the snow tornado over us, It seems like we have had alot of these this year.
> 
> Sorry just had to vent!!


Yes I remember, everyone said we wouldn't get anymore snow but I knew we would get in 1 more plow.


----------



## Jeffwich

Looking at buying another truck and its got a boss 7.6 vplow on it and i was wondering what they are worth?
Thanks Jeff


----------



## TheXpress2002

Ok I lied I now have 2 inches of snow on wet pavement


----------



## ChaseCreekSnow

Weather advisory posted for surrounding areas...


----------



## Allor Outdoor

WOW, it is really coming down! Looks like another push tonight.

These February invoices are going to be steep....lets hope they all get paid!


----------



## Lightningllc

www.nws.noaa.gov/climate/index.php?wfo=dtx


----------



## Leisure Time LC

Lightningllc;1012147 said:


> www.nws.noaa.gov/climate/index.php?wfo=dtx


2" here in Westland and still snowing


----------



## TheXpress2002

Allor Outdoor;1012143 said:


> These February invoices are going to be steep....lets hope they all get paid!


Yeah right....

I am starting a new LLC called "I pushed your snow and salted your walkways now you need to pay before 120 days LLC"

NOW HIRING!!!!!


----------



## P&M Landscaping

Just a dusting so far downriver...:realmad:


----------



## Tscape

Lightningllc;1012079 said:


> Does anyone remember april 5-6 of 2009, We were doing mulch, cleanup's, installing tree's and had no plow's or box's on. Salter's were off and mower's were in the shop.
> 
> Noaa say's we received 7.2 inches those 2 day's, Goes to show you it can happen at anytime.
> 
> These next day's are gonna be fun, sounds like aome good snow, I was listening to the news they are saying march is gonna be a snowy month. I hope not.
> 
> Well hope we can just salt sick of those 30 hour night's, I am 34 years old and i feel like im 95 years old the next 2 day's after it. It's just getting old, I wish I was 21 again!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:laughing:
> 
> Oh, has anyone looked at the snow tornado over us, It seems like we have had alot of these this year.
> 
> Sorry just had to vent!!


Apostrophe foul. Plural doesn't require an apostrophe. Sorry, had to do it. It's a pet peeve of mine.:waving:


----------



## Jason Pallas

Death Notice: RIP 92' Chevy 2500 Zebra Truck Born 1992 ; passed 2/22/10 - cracked block/blown head gasket from a storm that was too much for her. She was a good truck, faithful til the end and gave her all - with only minimal repairs over the years and withstood lots of abuse at the hands of many careless employees. She made me a lot of money over the years and will be sadly missed. She's in a better place now - where no heavy wet snows can hurt her and the roads are always clear.

Pictured here in the background - in her "younger" years.

BTW - If anyone needs parts for a Chevy 2500 / 8 lug..... lots of good stuff, axles, drive train parts (minus engine block), rear end, tranny. PM me - I'll pull em. you buy before "burial".


----------



## Milwaukee

I understand but can't you just swap engine it would cost like $300 at junkyard.



That not too bad shape


----------



## Tscape

I could use the driver side door, stripes and all.


----------



## Jason Pallas

I might - but it needs two doors too and some other stuff too (largely cosmetic). I might drop a salvage 350 in it. not sure. I've got a guy that will probably buy the plow off it for $1800 if I install it too. May just retire her to the farm and use her as a "manure truck".


----------



## Jason Pallas

Tscape;1012213 said:


> I could use the driver side door, stripes and all.


That door is pretty bad - needs all the guts, the guys were opening it with a fork jammed down into the lock/handle mechanism lol. If you still want it........


----------



## MikeLawnSnowLLC

Feb. invoices went from nothing to $$ in just 3 days I think I got about8 hrs of sleep since sunday night crazy!


----------



## firelwn82

Well boys. I got to catch up on some sleep today. Went to bed last night at 11p went on a call at 630a, was back in bed by 9a and woke up at 3p. Ahhhhhh all rested. The pavement up here in O'ville is wet, temps are dropping so it will seen be an ice rink.  O no what are all of those drivers gonna do????? :laughing: Be safe all


----------



## MikeLawnSnowLLC

Jason Pallas;1012215 said:


> I might - but it needs two doors too and some other stuff too (largely cosmetic). I might drop a salvage 350 in it. not sure. I've got a guy that will probably buy the plow off it for $1800 if I install it too. May just retire her to the farm and use her as a "manure truck".


Jason do you do all residential or do you do commercial as well never seen one of your trucks with a salter on it?


----------



## Superior L & L

Coming down hard in commerce right now. Every road on this side is slick !


----------



## alternative

Nothing happening on the eastside.


----------



## Metro Lawn

The new dump is ready.


----------



## 2FAST4U

Five Star Lawn Care LLC;1011023 said:


> wow i cant belive that is next week,,,,geez time is flying
> 
> ill be there


were going on tuesday look for the two red Watson's Landscaping hoodies walk'n around..



ajslands;1011031 said:


> That looks Like a nice event I hope it's better than the home and garden show that they had at ford field a few years ago. The date seems kinda odd? A Tuesday and Wednesday? Strange but ok. 2fast; there's another storm coming Friday too? Oh well I'll just check, maybe you'll see me there at that show; most likely either the kid limping or the I'd on crutches. I read the description at rockfinancialshowplace.com and it said they'll have equipment, so like mowers, and edgers, etc… or just basic things?


Its the best show around all the little "landscape" shows have nothing on them and yes lots of equipment everything from trucks to plows, salters, dumps, mowers all the new hand helds for the year and heck last year they even had gas cans for sale..



TheXpress2002;1011148 said:


> Forecast:
> 
> I am not overly concerned with the next few days. I am not impressed with the system dropping down for a few reasons. Temps will be warm enough through the day tomorrow that it should melt on contact. Tomorrow night might be a salting if temps drop before the snow stops.
> 
> The next shot of snow comes the Friday night through Sunday timeframe. Forecasts show this thing heading up the coast and dropping 1-2 feet of snow on everyone from Philly to Maine *BUT* the past 3 runs have moved this more inland so much so that there is a chance we will get clipped by this what they are calling the worst storm not only this year but maybe 30 years. Keep an eye open and an ear close because it will be interesting how much further this thing moves west and how wrong all the forecasters are with this thing and how screwed we could be once again.


WTF whats the outlook for the 5th, 6th, and 7th we have our last snowmobile trip of the year!!!


----------



## brandonslc

Does anyone know how much snow is in the Flat Rock area?


----------



## Lightningllc

What's everyone doing with this snowfall It looks like it over, not salt jobs got 2" plus and salted jobs got 1/2" on them. Salt night???? or is everyone waiting???? Every weather report is differnt. Weather.com is saying done. accuweather is saying up to 1. noaa is saying 1-3 , What to DO:realmad::realmad::realmad:


----------



## P&M Landscaping

brandonslc;1012341 said:


> Does anyone know how much snow is in the Flat Rock area?


About 1/2" on untreated surfaces


----------



## Milwaukee

brandonslc;1012341 said:


> Does anyone know how much snow is in the Flat Rock area?


Well first it was almost 1" then weather change and it melt itself then now it 1/2"


----------



## ChaseCreekSnow

In farmington hills area I am going to check on all of my resi drives..should be an easy push if they need it. It seems to be winding down here now...roads are sheets of ice...all lots are glazed over with a nice coating..lots that were just salted this morning need it again for sure. 
Im heading out for the night to check/push, see ya later guys.


----------



## Jeffwich

Jason Pallas;1012204 said:


> Death Notice: RIP 92' Chevy 2500 Zebra Truck Born 1992 ; passed 2/22/10 - cracked block/blown head gasket from a storm that was too much for her. She was a good truck, faithful til the end and gave her all - with only minimal repairs over the years and withstood lots of abuse at the hands of many careless employees. She made me a lot of money over the years and will be sadly missed. She's in a better place now - where no heavy wet snows can hurt her and the roads are always clear.
> 
> Pictured here in the background - in her "younger" years.
> 
> BTW - If anyone needs parts for a Chevy 2500 / 8 lug..... lots of good stuff, axles, drive train parts (minus engine block), rear end, tranny. PM me - I'll pull em. you buy before "burial".


Hows the bench seat? I want to swap out a set of buckets seats to the bench in a 98.
Jeff


----------



## Jason Pallas

I think the bench is OK - but not great. Not sure will check. It's at the shop - about 35 miles away.


----------



## Jeffwich

Jason Pallas;1012393 said:


> I think the bench is OK - but not great. Not sure will check. It's at the shop - about 35 miles away.


Thank you. Its not going in a show truck and when ever you get to it. 
Jeff


----------



## michigancutter

Well no snow by me completly dry in Southern St. Clair county. Maybe warren or the clem has some snow. Anyone close to the gratiot/15 mile area or 10/hoover area? wanting to know if these areas have any snow.
Thanks alot


----------



## Jason Pallas

So, worry about this..... If Congress doesn't vote by the 28th to extend Federal Unemployment Extensions/Benefits in Michigan, how many dirtball start-up lowballers do you think will hit the pavement with a craftsman mower in the back of their mini-van to pay their bills?

Scares me - that's for sure. I'd rather pay for them to sit on their butts, than have them out trying to take our jobs.


----------



## procut

Jason Pallas;1012561 said:


> So, worry about this..... If Congress doesn't vote by the 28th to extend Federal Unemployment Extensions/Benefits in Michigan, how many dirtball start-up lowballers do you think will hit the pavement with a craftsman mower in the back of their mini-van to pay their bills?
> 
> Scares me - that's for sure. I'd rather pay for them to sit on their butts, than have them out trying to take our jobs.


I was thinking the same thing when I saw that on the news the other day. They'll all start a "mowing business" becasue they "don't know what else to do" I can see it now, the handwritten signs nailed to telephone poles promising any lawn for $10.00 and the door hangers advertising lawn care name your own price. Or my personal favorite, the flyers that say he's laid off so please hire him to mow your lawn becasue he needs the money. Just kill me now. I would have to say, knowing our government, they will probably extend it. The only problem is half of them are already collecting unelmployment _*plus *_out out mowing for nothing anyways.

As far as all the snow, I was one of the ones who was saying winter was over a few weeks ago, and only to only expect maybe one or two pushes in Feb and maybe a couple saltings. Oh well, this is one time where I don't mind being wrong.  I could go for a few more events in early March, just get the snow the hell out of here by the 15th or so.


----------



## brookline

Jason Pallas;1012561 said:


> So, worry about this..... If Congress doesn't vote by the 28th to extend Federal Unemployment Extensions/Benefits in Michigan, how many dirtball start-up lowballers do you think will hit the pavement with a craftsman mower in the back of their mini-van to pay their bills?
> 
> Scares me - that's for sure. I'd rather pay for them to sit on their butts, than have them out trying to take our jobs.


I'm going to start going up to them and offering them a bunch of lawns to do for $10 as long as they drop the ones they have :laughingayup


----------



## michigancutter

Jason Pallas;1012561 said:


> So, worry about this..... If Congress doesn't vote by the 28th to extend Federal Unemployment Extensions/Benefits in Michigan, how many dirtball start-up lowballers do you think will hit the pavement with a craftsman mower in the back of their mini-van to pay their bills?
> 
> Scares me - that's for sure. I'd rather pay for them to sit on their butts, than have them out trying to take our jobs.


Good point but dont you think people know this and will be more cautious about hiring companies with the proper insurance and workers comp. then some guy in a mini van.
The only reason i bring this up is i gave a estimate for a paver repair job,nothing big just fixing some uneven pavers. The customer asked if we were insured and had comp. I never had a ressi customer ask for these docs so on such a small fix. i think people are going to be more cautious on hiring legit companies because there are so many scammers out there. Just my thought.


----------



## brookline

michigancutter;1012592 said:


> Good point but dont you think people know this and will be more cautious about hiring companies with the proper insurance and workers comp. then some guy in a mini van.
> The only reason i bring this up is i gave a estimate for a paver repair job,nothing big just fixing some uneven pavers. The customer asked if we were insured and had comp. I never had a ressi customer ask for these docs so on such a small fix. i think people are going to be more cautious on hiring legit companies because there are so many scammers out there. Just my thought.


I personally have not met a person yet the sees any danger in letting the uninsured cut their grass at a cheaper rate. They just don't understand what they can be liable for.


----------



## procut

brookline;1012626 said:


> I personally have not met a person yet the sees any danger in letting the uninsured cut their grass at a cheaper rate. They just don't understand what they can be liable for.


In nine years I think I've only had maybe 2 or 3 residentials that have ever even asked about insureance.


----------



## brookline

anyone have any totals in riverview area?


----------



## F250SD

Any one forcasting another 7-12 inch storm this season? 

Would be nice to hit some more trees!


----------



## redskinsfan34

3.5 to 4 inches in Dexter, Chelsea, western Ann Arbor. Everybody gets pushed today!!


----------



## lawnprolawns

That was the best push of the season!

Started at 10:30 and done by 7:30. Cleared about 15 acres of asphalt and 80 driveways, and threw down a few tons of salt. Record time! Lol. Salt isn't acting real fast though, especially with all the packed down snow/slush/ice. 

I also made 80 bucks on my way home from shop pulling three people out of ditches. 

Sleep time, it's much needed.


----------



## M&S Property

Just got in, we had to push everything, lots that were treated yesterday had between one and two inches on them. Residential that had been scraped down to pavement had about two inches and the drives that were back dragged and packed down had up to five inches. Now off to sleep...


----------



## branhamt

brookline;1012704 said:


> anyone have any totals in riverview area?


From LP to Riverview 1/2" to 1" at most on paved surface.


----------



## alternative

M&S Property;1012860 said:


> Just got in, we had to push everything, lots that were treated yesterday had between one and two inches on them. Residential that had been scraped down to pavement had about two inches and the drives that were back dragged and packed down had up to five inches. Now off to sleep...





lawnprolawns;1012859 said:


> That was the best push of the season!
> 
> Started at 10:30 and done by 7:30. Cleared about 15 acres of asphalt and 80 driveways, and threw down a few tons of salt. Record time! Lol. Salt isn't acting real fast though, especially with all the packed down snow/slush/ice.
> 
> I also made 80 bucks on my way home from shop pulling three people out of ditches.
> 
> Sleep time, it's much needed.


Arent you two the same company? Both posting the same info at exactly the same time, how wierd.... hahaa


----------



## M&S Property

alternative;1012866 said:


> Arent you two the same company? Both posting the same info at exactly the same time, how wierd.... hahaa


Yes, and it was wired, right when I hit post, Mike's post came up on the screen, I guess you know that we are really done...


----------



## TheXpress2002

So who all enjoyed the past 30 hours. I know I have. Get used to it. Tomorrow will be an encore presentation. I am calling for 2-4 inches some isolated spots will touch 5 inches. Snow will begin tomorrow moring and last til Saturday morning.

On another note...

For those that think winter will be over come March 1st. You are going to be praying for April 1st to get here.

Final note...

I am off to curl up in a corner and die. I think we can all relate. Then when I wake up from this nightmare I am off to replace my starter solenoid for my truck that is sitting at some gas station deader than a doornail.


----------



## ajslands

TheXpress2002;1012942 said:


> So who all enjoyed the past 30 hours. I know I have. Get used to it. Tomorrow will be an encore presentation. I am calling for 2-4 inches some isolated spots will touch 5 inches. Snow will begin tomorrow moring and last til Saturday morning.
> 
> On another note...
> 
> For those that think winter will be over come March 1st. You are going to be praying for April 1st to get here.


 Thanks you for the update mister xpress, I like the side note too! So be safe tommorow when you go out!


----------



## branhamt

Well xpress looks like he was correct. Some maps- accuweather show more snow for us than earier this morning or the colors over the whole state appear to give us more than forcasted. Wait n see!


----------



## redskinsfan34

This is the first time since I joined this board that WWJ' s forecast differs from the xpress forecast. What's the world coming to?


----------



## TheXpress2002

redskinsfan34;1013011 said:


> This is the first time since I joined this board that WWJ' s forecast differs from the xpress forecast. What's the world coming to?


I'm confused???


----------



## Jays Green Daze

TheXpress2002;1012942 said:


> So who all enjoyed the past 30 hours. I know I have. Get used to it. Tomorrow will be an encore presentation. I am calling for 2-4 inches some isolated spots will touch 5 inches. Snow will begin tomorrow moring and last til Saturday morning.
> 
> On another note...
> 
> For those that think winter will be over come March 1st. You are going to be praying for April 1st to get here.
> 
> Final note...
> 
> I am off to curl up in a corner and die. I think we can all relate. Then when I wake up from this nightmare I am off to replace my starter solenoid for my truck that is sitting at some gas station deader than a doornail.


Express, does that forecast extend to us in the Flint area - We were completely missed by the snowfall you guys have had the last day or so, we maybe got a 1/2 inch. haha...maybe. Thanks again


----------



## firelwn82

TheXpress2002;1012942 said:


> I am off to replace my starter solenoid for my truck that is sitting at some gas station deader than a doornail.


Thanks for the update as always Express. I keep 1 extra solenoid in the trucks. You know if it goes bad you can jump it by connecting the 2 posts together with a pair of pliers or a screwdriver. Just something to remember.


----------



## redskinsfan34

TheXpress2002;1013020 said:


> I'm confused???


No offense intended Xpress. I listen to WWJ sometimes for the forecast when snows coming and their forecast is always real similar to yours. Not today. I hope your're right cause they said 1 to 2 inches and you said 2 to 4. I hope it didn't come off like I was being a smart ass. That's not what I was aiming for.


----------



## firelwn82

redskinsfan34;1013067 said:


> No offense intended Xpress,That's not what I was aiming for.


So are you saying your aim is off???? :laughing: Sorry had to...


----------



## redskinsfan34

I put the snow where it belongs. That's about it.:laughing:


----------



## procut

Did anyone else do the online bidding thing for Meijer today? What a friggin' joke, I don't know why I even waste my time with it every year. I sure as hell hope it's not a sign of what is to come this season, as what they went for was absolutly scary.


----------



## Five Star Lawn Care LLC

procut;1013311 said:


> Did anyone else do the online bidding thing for Meijer today? What a friggin' joke, I don't know why I even waste my time with it every year. I sure as hell hope it's not a sign of what is to come this season, as what they went for was absolutly scary.


lol...we did that one year

its really sad that people will work for that cheap


----------



## Danhoe

City on Novi is taking bids on lawn maintenance right now. Dan


----------



## Matson Snow

Danhoe;1013334 said:


> City on Novi is taking bids on lawn maintenance right now. Dan


City of Trenton to...The city work goes Super Cheap...No Thanks..


----------



## CJSLAWNSERVICE

Danhoe;1013334 said:


> City on Novi is taking bids on lawn maintenance right now. Dan


Brien's services has been doing it for the past three or four years.... The city is very pleased with there service , and more than likely will not hire anyone but them. Off the top of my head the contract is in the $275,000.00 range !


----------



## magnatrac

I do summer work for a twp. here in north oakland. I will say that it doesn't pay quite as much as I would like , but it does pay. We are not the cheapest bid on any of the work but it is set lower than other jobs. No waiting for 60 to 90+ days like we were dealing with on some of our work. If we have the bill in by the middle of the month we will have our money in 2 weeks. Getting paid and in a timely mannor is worth alot to me !!! Also there are no old people telling me I didn't get all of the grass clippings off their porch last week

, shaun


----------



## alternative

procut;1013311 said:


> Did anyone else do the online bidding thing for Meijer today? What a friggin' joke, I don't know why I even waste my time with it every year. I sure as hell hope it's not a sign of what is to come this season, as what they went for was absolutly scary.


I got the invitation a few weeks ago and I rejected my option to bid. I actually told them that its just not worth my time to place a bid that I know will be underbid at less than my cost to do the job.


----------



## Superior L & L

procut;1013311 said:


> Did anyone else do the online bidding thing for Meijer today? What a friggin' joke, I don't know why I even waste my time with it every year. I sure as hell hope it's not a sign of what is to come this season, as what they went for was absolutly scary.


Id like to know what some of the lawns went for. I didnt even respond to the request. There is a Meijer on the corner of our street and when i pull in at 7:30am the mowing guys are out there, mowing away !! Its still dark out and sometimes raining :realmad::realmad: The place always looks like crap!!!!!

We could drive our mowers to the site with no trucks and i still would not cut it for what it goes for


----------



## Matson Snow

CJSLAWNSERVICE;1013373 said:


> Brien's services has been doing it for the past three or four years.... The city is very pleased with there service , and more than likely will not hire anyone but them. Off the top of my head the contract is in the $275,000.00 range !


Novi..Just like any city in these economic times are gonna explore the Lowest bid...Service means something..But, they are looking to save money...I just received Bid packs for 3 school districts that they are for the first time bidding out lawn and snow services...


----------



## Matson Snow

Superior L & L;1013469 said:


> Id like to know what some of the lawns went for. I didnt even respond to the request. There is a Meijer on the corner of our street and when i pull in at 7:30am the mowing guys are out there, mowing away !! Its still dark out and sometimes raining :realmad::realmad: The place always looks like crap!!!!!
> 
> We could drive our mowers to the site with no trucks and i still would not cut it for what it goes for


I have Not seen a Meijers yet that looks Nice...They just dont seem to care how it looks..


----------



## Milwaukee

Meijer in Woodhaven.

They don't mow until it above 1/2-1 feet then cut really short. It look messy with tons mulch on it. 


Matson Snow 

did you receive bid from Woodhaven School?


----------



## ajslands

Matson Snow;1013475 said:


> I have Not seen a Meijers yet that looks Nice...They just dont seem to care how it looks..


That's cuz I don't mow it! :laughing:
is anyone salting tonight? 
Does anyone think we'll see 1-2" tonight? 
Is that on the ground already?
To all those goin out tommorw night or tommorow; be safe


----------



## brookline

How do these places find you to send out bid packets. I feel out of the loop. :laughing: But seriously is there some association to sign up for? MGIA or something else?


----------



## ajslands

brookline;1013495 said:


> How do these places find you to send out bid packets. I feel out of the loop. :laughing: But seriously is there some association to sign up for? MGIA or something else?


Brookline it sounds like you wouldent even want.


----------



## Matson Snow

Milwaukee;1013489 said:


> Meijer in Woodhaven.
> 
> They don't mow until it above 1/2-1 feet then cut really short. It look messy with tons mulch on it.
> 
> Matson Snow
> 
> did you receive bid from Woodhaven School?


That was one of them.....


----------



## brookline

ajslands;1013509 said:


> Brookline it sounds like you wouldent even want.


You are probably right AJ. But, I would like to know that my company name and info are out there and easily accessible for marketing purposes.


----------



## Matson Snow

brookline;1013495 said:


> How do these places find you to send out bid packets. I feel out of the loop. :laughing: But seriously is there some association to sign up for? MGIA or something else?


Dont you have some Fords to go build.......You find them


----------



## Milwaukee

Matson Snow;1013538 said:


> That was one of them.....


That crazy They have 4 ZTR scag and they haul to all schools every 2 weeks.

They pay worker $8-10 per hour for mow.


----------



## alternative

brookline;1013495 said:


> How do these places find you to send out bid packets.?


Its a secret!


----------



## Milwaukee

alternative;1013550 said:


> Its a secret!


Hey spill your secret for us


----------



## brookline

Matson Snow;1013541 said:


> Dont you have some Fords to go build.......You find them


I'm in between painting them now. I meant how people were saying that they get these mass emails to place bids. 

Alright Alternative, I see how it is...


----------



## ajslands

brookline;1013540 said:


> You are probably right AJ. But, I would like to know that my company name and info are out there and easily accessible for marketing purposes.


Here's what I did, I put my name on google, so if you google "grosse ile lawn care" my bussiness comes up, that's what you should do, but for riverview, and i think you can add other cities you do service for, and there's some other sites too like yellow books or something like that


----------



## Danhoe

Link to one of the secrets http://www.govbids.com/scripts/mitn/public/home1.asp sign up it is free. Novi no matter how happy they are with their current contractor has to put it out to bid. Dan


----------



## Lightningllc

Danhoe;1013636 said:


> Link to one of the secrets http://www.govbids.com/scripts/mitn/public/home1.asp sign up it is free. Novi no matter how happy they are with their current contractor has to put it out to bid. Dan


Dan don't give all the secrets out, Then there will be 40 people at the pre-bid instead of 20.

Just so everyone knows some companies bid goverment work at $15 a acre, No names already mentioned. And sometimes they fert for $20 acre. Do the math everyone, I have been bidding against the no name mentioned before company and can never get the jobs away from them, They do alot of goverment work novi,milford,lyon twp, farmington, holly schools and others.

Don't even waste your time you can't compet. Use you want to work for $5.50 an hour.


----------



## ajslands

Lightningllc;1013660 said:


> Dan don't give all the secrets out, Then there will be 40 people at the pre-bid instead of 20.
> 
> Just so everyone knows some companies bid goverment work at $15 a acre, No names already mentioned. And sometimes they fert for $20 acre. Do the math everyone, I have been bidding against the no name mentioned before company and can never get the jobs away from them, They do alot of goverment work novi,milford,lyon twp, farmington, holly schools and others.
> 
> Don't even waste your time you can't compet. Use you want to work for $5.50 an hour.


That's what mr. Todd was telling ne a few weeks ago, that they're guys that do it for like 25$ an acre, I was thinkin to myself " how they make money?" And then I told him my charge per acre and he was like pssh, (i would never have a chance to get those accounts)


----------



## alternative

ajslands;1013564 said:


> Here's what I did, I put my name on google, so if you google "grosse ile lawn care" my bussiness comes up,


Another reason to always spell check.. unless you do live on Grosse Ike? haha


----------



## GreenAcresFert

http://www.annarbor.com/news/naked-man-steals-books-from-ypsilanti-district-library-police-say/

See what we deal with in Ypsi.


----------



## Matson Snow

Lightningllc;1013660 said:


> Dan don't give all the secrets out, Then there will be 40 people at the pre-bid instead of 20.
> 
> Just so everyone knows some companies bid goverment work at $15 a acre, No names already mentioned. And sometimes they fert for $20 acre. Do the math everyone, I have been bidding against the no name mentioned before company and can never get the jobs away from them, They do alot of goverment work novi,milford,lyon twp, farmington, holly schools and others.
> 
> Don't even waste your time you can't compet. Use you want to work for $5.50 an hour.


Trentons parks went for less than $12 an acre...They looked like it too...At the pre bid last year their were atleast 40 companys there......


----------



## ajslands

alternative;1013675 said:


> Another reason to always spell check.. unless you do live on Grosse Ike? haha


Ya I know, I didn't realize that till a year after it was on there


----------



## terrapro

Disgusting! Not making money is bad but losing money is worse. Stupid industry I swear. I wish I didn't have talent or brains so I could compete


----------



## CrewKut

Terrapro,
If you didn't have talent or brains all you would have to do is give up your morals and you could become a politician. :laughing:

Dan


----------



## procut

terrapro;1013742 said:


> Disgusting! Not making money is bad but losing money is worse. Stupid industry I swear. I wish I didn't have talent or brains so I could compete


Thats the problem with the Meijer bids that I origionally brought up. They went for about a thrid of what they did two years ago. Meijer must just laugh their asses of at us [email protected] lawn boys, everything else goes up, but their lawn care bill goes down each year. Whoever bid one of the stores WILL lose money. Even if he's a one man show with a one mower, he will end up "making" maybe maybe $10-$20 bucks for a couple hours work.


----------



## brandonslc

Do you think this is going to be a plowing event Friday, Saturday?


----------



## Superior L & L

Will we ever sleep ??:laughing:


----------



## alternative

Whats stupid about this industry is the ease of entry (low cost) and the amount of retards that are actually in it. If you look at other trades, such as plumbers, roofers, carpenters, even concrete contractors.. (MOST) stick to a price structure that is at least a minimum of what should be charged. You rarely see these trades with guys advertising such absurd rates, but you'll always see $12 lawn cuts. WTF..get a mitt or get out of the game.. Seriously WHY would anyone want to do something for less than its actually worth? (and I don't wanna hear about volume theory's such as well I have 5 in a row so i can charge 12 per lawn. B.S.) Charge more and make more, its really that simple. If everyone would agree and stick to a minimum price for this type work we do, we would all be much better off. I always hoped that the MGIA, would act like a real association and help to enforce contractor pricing minimums. (I know, its a free enterprise and anyone can charge what they want) but they use to do it in the Builders Association. 
This nickle/dime pricing has got to stop, or we'll all be working for free soon! Personally, i would rather cut 3 lawns and make the same money with less wear and time than the guy that has to cut 6 lawns to make the same. OH, but he has 500 accounts. whooohoooo.. big deal. I also always hate how guys try to size up their company based on how many accounts they have. That don't mean ****e. The bottom line is what counts. PERIOD.


----------



## M&S Property

Superior L & L;1013940 said:


> Will we ever sleep ??:laughing:


Of course, from now until the next time I go salt and clean up drifts....Wait, that will be way too soon for my liking!


----------



## TheXpress2002

brandonslc;1013796 said:


> Do you think this is going to be a plowing event Friday, Saturday?


I made light of it 5 days ago. Now NOAA calling for 3-5 by tomorrow morning with 30 MPH winds.


----------



## smoore45

TheXpress2002;1013974 said:


> I made light of it 5 days ago. Now NOAA calling for 3-5 by tomorrow morning with 30 MPH winds.


While it may snow 3-5", with the winds and the snow being light, I bet we will not see that in accumulation on our properties. I'll probably head out to salt sometime today and that may take care of things until morning if the snow continues to fall lightly.


----------



## ChaseCreekSnow

TheXpress2002;1013974 said:


> I made light of it 5 days ago. Now NOAA calling for 3-5 by tomorrow morning with 30 MPH winds.


noaa is always worst case scenario...I doubt we will plow anything.


----------



## Jason Pallas

Romeo / Armada area already has a good 3+" on the ground. Eastside of Detroit = barely a dusting./ 1/4"


----------



## Leisure Time LC

Snowing very lightly here in Westland, but the wind is whipping pretty good


----------



## Lightningllc

What a waste salted all jobs went out at 1 am and just got back and looked at some of them and there white again, What a waste sometimes i wish snow was predictable.

Well from what i was told by a good weather guy we could see anything from 2 - 6 depends on where your at the bands can be strong today, the storm on the east coast is making this unpredictable. and lake effect machine is turned on again.


One question I have for everyone What is everyone paying for salt??? I just ran out at the shop and I really don't want to buy a couple trains worth and then the weather changes and get stuck with a couple 100 ton. I am just courious if there is any good deals on picked up salt, 

Jim do ya want to sell some salt?? Would troy do that??


----------



## Danhoe

Welcome to my world as a owner of a excavating business, my toys are alot more than yours cost, my small machine a 430D Cat to replace is about $ 95,000.00, my Link belt is about $ 200,000.00. Along with everything else, alot of money. As for the concrete guys ran into one guy plowing with his 580 Case with a box blade in Wixom for $ 45.00 per hour, told him he was nuts. I have gave prints to a supplier for prices and he told all his buddies about the job, prices went crazy. So want I will do for you guys when I get leads who ever tells me about work, here is my web site www.powellce.com so you know what I do, I will give the leads to you. Sounds fair ? LOL. Dan


----------



## asps4u

Lightningllc;1013999 said:


> What a waste salted all jobs went out at 1 am and just got back and looked at some of them and there white again, What a waste sometimes i wish snow was predictable.
> 
> Well from what i was told by a good weather guy we could see anything from 2 - 6 depends on where your at the bands can be strong today, the storm on the east coast is making this unpredictable. and lake effect machine is turned on again.
> 
> One question I have for everyone What is everyone paying for salt??? I just ran out at the shop and I really don't want to buy a couple trains worth and then the weather changes and get stuck with a couple 100 ton. I am just courious if there is any good deals on picked up salt,
> 
> Jim do ya want to sell some salt?? Would troy do that??


Theiser Equipment in South Lyon sent me an email a couple days ago that they are selling bulk for $79 per ton if you're interested :waving:


----------



## Danhoe

*June 1st, new DOT laws*

On June 1 st new laws go into effect for all trucks with a dot number, has to do with your drivers and safety. It is going to be trouble, hence DOT department of trouble. Heads up. Dan


----------



## ajslands

asps4u;1014023 said:


> Theiser Equipment in South Lyon sent me an email a couple days ago that they are selling bulk for $79 per ton if you're interested :waving:


That one guy sells it for 60 per ton


----------



## 24v6spd

Danhoe;1014032 said:


> On June 1 st new laws go into effect for all trucks with a dot number, has to do with your drivers and safety. It is going to be trouble, hence DOT department of trouble. Heads up. Dan


Where can I find out what the new laws are? Are they state or federal laws?


----------



## Jason Pallas

Danhoe;1014032 said:


> On June 1 st new laws go into effect for all trucks with a dot number, has to do with your drivers and safety. It is going to be trouble, hence DOT department of trouble. Heads up. Dan


Got a link to the new laws?


----------



## bigjeeping

alternative;1013952 said:


> Charge more and make more, its really that simple.


Amen. Having the ability to determine your degree of profit is righteous.


----------



## Danhoe

*Dot*

I use JJ Keller, It is federal and state law, my bud the state cop says the Fed's have been working on this for a couple years. A bad driver will cost you money and get your trucks pulled over by your dot number. The drivers record goes with them were ever they work. If the cop runs your number it will have a traffic light next to it, a red one will get you pulled over. Dan


----------



## Metro Lawn

Danhoe;1014102 said:


> I use JJ Keller, It is federal and state law, my bud the state cop says the Fed's have been working on this for a couple years. A bad driver will cost you money and get your trucks pulled over by your dot number. The drivers record goes with them were ever they work. If the cop runs your number it will have a traffic light next to it, a red one will get you pulled over. Dan


Sounds like "profiling" which is illegal. :realmad:


----------



## Jason Pallas

Danhoe;1014102 said:


> I use JJ Keller, It is federal and state law, my bud the state cop says the Fed's have been working on this for a couple years. A bad driver will cost you money and get your trucks pulled over by your dot number. The drivers record goes with them were ever they work. If the cop runs your number it will have a traffic light next to it, a red one will get you pulled over. Dan


Tell me that this doesn't remind you of "big brother". What next RFID chips that just let the cops blast you with a signal to find out who you are and what your "history" is as you drive down the road. This seems to be a slippery slope..... and a very dangerous one that appears to be on the verge of impinging on our civil rights.


----------



## ajslands

The be safe comment is in. My sig but iam on my phone so you can't see it, I didn't know you guys were getting frusterated with me again, iam just bored out of my mind! I hope this is the last time I break my pelvis. So peace!

For the dot this where do you find it I've looked everywhere?


----------



## alternative

ajslands;1014113 said:


> So to all those going out tonight and/ or tommorow, be safe!


Ok. I think were all gonna be safe. You post this reply every day.Just make it your signature..
Sound like my Dad when i was 16 and going to plow snow:laughing:


----------



## alternative

The radar looks like its going in reverse right now, since typically the weather comes from the west


----------



## M&S Property

alternative;1014134 said:


> Ok. I think were all gonna be safe. You post this reply every day.Just make it your signature..
> Sound like my Dad when i was 16 and going to plow snow:laughing:


Actually if it keeps snowing I might go ahead and find a cliff to drive off...I just need a full night of sleep and it does not look like it is going to happen again tonight.


----------



## TheXpress2002

alternative;1014141 said:


> The radar looks like its going in reverse right now, since typically the weather comes from the west


Yes it is. The conditions should begin to deteriorate just before afternoon rush.


----------



## alternative

Thats great. Friday late afternoon traffic is the worst.


----------



## michigancutter

Wow snowing like crazy by me. I have at least 5" by me in southern St. Clair county. Blowing like a hurrican on top of it. Looks like a nice mess to clean-up tonight. Anyone in the 15/gratiot area or S.C.S area willing to tell me how much snow you have by you??? Any sight on when this will stop?


----------



## TheXpress2002

M&S Property;1014149 said:


> Actually if it keeps snowing I might go ahead and find a cliff to drive off...QUOTE]
> 
> That wont happen in your Fords or your GMs you need to add a Toyota Tundra in your fleet and that might happen.


----------



## ajslands

TheXpress2002;1014161 said:


> M&S Property;1014149 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually if it keeps snowing I might go ahead and find a cliff to drive off...QUOTE]
> 
> That wont happen in your Fords or your GMs you need to add a Toyota Tundra in your fleet and that might happen.
> 
> 
> 
> AhahahahahHhahahahHa :laughing: :laughing: :laughing:
Click to expand...


----------



## M&S Property

TheXpress2002;1014161 said:


> M&S Property;1014149 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually if it keeps snowing I might go ahead and find a cliff to drive off...QUOTE]
> 
> That wont happen in your Fords or your GMs you need to add a Toyota Tundra in your fleet and that might happen.
> 
> 
> 
> That just might be the best thing I have ever read on this site!:laughing:
Click to expand...


----------



## Danhoe

I think some one will try to sue for profiling even Yogi said that. Dan


----------



## Milwaukee

TheXpress2002;1014161 said:


> M&S Property;1014149 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually if it keeps snowing I might go ahead and find a cliff to drive off...QUOTE]
> 
> That wont happen in your Fords or your GMs you need to add a Toyota Tundra in your fleet and that might happen.
> 
> 
> 
> :laughing::laughing::laughing:
> 
> Good one.
> 
> Snow is crazy here it up 1/2 but some are 1" on untreated driveway
Click to expand...


----------



## firelwn82

Just got home from plowing all of my accounts. Everything is drifting pretty bad up here. any wheres from 3" to 4 foot drifts. You guys may want to go check your sites if you have any North from the Palace up. 

Good night all.


----------



## TheXpress2002

M&S Property;1014165 said:


> TheXpress2002;1014161 said:
> 
> 
> 
> That just might be the best thing I have ever read on this site!:laughing:
> 
> 
> 
> Its your new siggy...lol
Click to expand...


----------



## MikeLawnSnowLLC

Only about an inch over in S.C.S but pretty bad drifting on the edges of walks and drives. What time is this crap gunna stop anyways?


----------



## 24v6spd

Metro Lawn;1014104 said:


> Sounds like "profiling" which is illegal. :realmad:


I was thinking the same thing.


----------



## 24v6spd

Jason Pallas;1014105 said:


> Tell me that this doesn't remind you of "big brother". What next RFID chips that just let the cops blast you with a signal to find out who you are and what your "history" is as you drive down the road. This seems to be a slippery slope..... and a very dangerous one that appears to be on the verge of impinging on our civil rights.


Exactly, it is a slippery slope. That's the mentality of our goverment, punish everyone for the actions of a few. If they are expending all this time and energy in the interest of safety why can't they get repeat drunk drivers off the road.


----------



## alternative

EXPRESS. Whats your prediction on this time frame. Radar looks like a huge gap for now..


----------



## Milwaukee

3" here now


----------



## TheXpress2002

alternative;1014253 said:


> EXPRESS. Whats your prediction on this time frame. Radar looks like a huge gap for now..


Here is what you need to look at on a long range radar....Watch the rotation of the current bands and watch how they shift from the east then to the north and will begin to turn from the west. Also look at how the gap in northern Michigan has filled in meaning Lake Michigan will begin playing a role here soon.

Gotta love it.


----------



## Sharpcut 1

alternative;1013952 said:


> Whats stupid about this industry is the ease of entry (low cost) and the amount of retards that are actually in it. If you look at other trades, such as plumbers, roofers, carpenters, even concrete contractors.. (MOST) stick to a price structure that is at least a minimum of what should be charged. You rarely see these trades with guys advertising such absurd rates, but you'll always see $12 lawn cuts. WTF..get a mitt or get out of the game.. Seriously WHY would anyone want to do something for less than its actually worth? (and I don't wanna hear about volume theory's such as well I have 5 in a row so i can charge 12 per lawn. B.S.) Charge more and make more, its really that simple. If everyone would agree and stick to a minimum price for this type work we do, we would all be much better off. I always hoped that the MGIA, would act like a real association and help to enforce contractor pricing minimums. (I know, its a free enterprise and anyone can charge what they want) but they use to do it in the Builders Association.
> This nickle/dime pricing has got to stop, or we'll all be working for free soon! Personally, i would rather cut 3 lawns and make the same money with less wear and time than the guy that has to cut 6 lawns to make the same. OH, but he has 500 accounts. whooohoooo.. big deal. I also always hate how guys try to size up their company based on how many accounts they have. That don't mean ****e. The bottom line is what counts. PERIOD.


Sean,
Excellent post, but the MGIA will never enforce pricing minimums. I'm sure they are worried they would get in trouble for "Price Fixing" like some guys in the real estate industry did in the 90's when they wen't to lunch together and agreed not to list any properties under a certain sales commision.You are right, though. There needs to be some orginization, and everyone needs to stick to a minimum so everyone in the industry can earn a living.


----------



## F250SD

got about 1.5 in rochester so far!


----------



## 2FAST4U

Harrison twp, the clem, chesterfield is all around 2" some 2-1/2" triggers are being hit!!! home to shower and eat then thinking about going out around 9 or so. plowed and salted one comm that has big dinner reservations tonight going back later to plow every thing and throw some salt!! resis are going to get hit tonight for sure.


----------



## Allor Outdoor

Day long snow storms + blowing snow + stupid people = miserable day of plowing/de-icing!


----------



## ChaseCreekSnow

I think its safe to say things are basically done around here for snow fall for tonight...a flurry here or there is no matter. Anyone out already pushing or will be in the next hour or so?


----------



## Allor Outdoor

ChaseCreekSnow;1014454 said:


> I think its safe to say things are basically done around here for snow fall for tonight...a flurry here or there is no matter. Anyone out already pushing or will be in the next hour or so?


We are starting another round of pushing at 7:30pm.....don't see any reason to wait around any longer, esp since most of our lots will be cleared out.


----------



## 2FAST4U

ChaseCreekSnow;1014454 said:


> I think its safe to say things are basically done around here for snow fall for tonight...a flurry here or there is no matter. Anyone out already pushing or will be in the next hour or so?


Next few hours we'll be heading out. let all the idiots get home first


----------



## AndyTblc

I will go out about 4:30. I have to have a parking lot open by 7, another driveway open by 8, and I have to have another big parking lot open by 8, the big parking lot is for somebody that I"m subbing for. He called me up yesterday and said he's going up north snowmobiling and for me to plow the VFW, I can handle that


----------



## brookline

If anyone needs help from wayne to downriver give me a call I will be available @ 1am
734 308 9361 Joe


----------



## HGT INC.

*Anyone need help*

I'm available if anyone needs help. I have one truck, K2500 with a Boss 7.5 straight blade. in Troy and can help out in this general area.. For best results, give me a call @ 248-953-9784 Thanks Jerry.


----------



## Superior L & L

Heading out to save the world !!!! :laughing::laughing:


----------



## MikeLawnSnowLLC

Dang you guys are leaving I'm already done and home all my lots get salt so they didnt need any plowing just a salt run and already did the residentials finally mgiht be able to sleep a whole night through!!


----------



## Moonlighter

Well I ended up starting out at like 6pm, we had about 3-5" with drifts. Had to cover extra routes so I just got back in around 4:30am. At least nothing broke this time, hope everyone had a good night. time to drink a few and crash for the day. Peace.


----------



## CMU07

I'm currently broke down with little to do about it! Found a sub though, nothin like trackin a guy down while he's doin a lot. Nice guy


----------



## 2FAST4U

well been up now for awhile pay'n bills and such:crying: but last night was all and all a easy one went out at 7pm was home by 3:30am not to bad. now it looks like a week off, high 30's and sun!!! is this the end of winter or is march going to come in swing'n? we'll see


on a side note picked up a new ccr 2450 and used it for the first time last night, things pretty sweet and it sure beats ramps and that heavy a$$ two stage that I was so use to using. Have a good week end guys, off to get in some trouble


----------



## magnatrac

The end of winter might be on it's way due to the fact the local ice cream shop called to get plowed out for the first time. They a have a delivery truck due in on wednesday. We usually plow this place a few times so I am sure we are not done but it is a sure sign of spring !!! As for this last snow all went well with no beak downs  When I got home this morning I put the dog out and was watching him hop through the snow and I decided to measure it. I have 17" on the ground in my yard. My house is in a sheltered area so the wind doesn't move it around too much. I guess this february turned out to be pretty good after all !!!

, shaun


----------



## flykelley

Hi Guys
What a week, Lost reverse in my 2500HD on Monday last push of the night. The bad part is I was stacking snow and had to call my guy to bring the Jeep over to pull me out of the snow bank since I had lost reverse while on top of the pile. A little blue ass jeep pulling out BIG RED. I will hear about that one for awhile. I called around and all of the local trans shops said 1800-2000 dollars and 2-3 days. Told them I could wait that long so a friend and I pulled the trans tore it down and changed out the broken reverse band, We had it back on the road on Wednesday. The wife then shut the garage door on top of her Trailblazer which bent the lower panel of the door. I then broke our gate to the back yard, was heading in there to plow so the dogs had a place to run, gate was frozen to the ground and I gave it a little extra push and broke two of the 4 corner brackets. This week has sucked, Im looking forward to some warm weather. I did get a new customer yesterday in Lake Angelus needed his summer house driveway plowed, wish I had a summer house in Lake Angelus. Got to get the bills ready to send out, it has been a good month with all of our saltings and the few push's we did.

Regards Mike


----------



## terrapro

My god I think I am blind, staring at snow for ..... I can't even remember how many hours with no sunglasses.


----------



## firelwn82

Damn. For a month that started out like this entire winter, I think we did pretty well. Filing bills now and WOW.... I might go on vacation.... :laughing: After the ****** start to the week I finished on top and conqured that bioch mother nature.... Tomorrow is lazy Sunday for sure. Well after the whole church thing I guess..


----------



## TheXpress2002

Because I do not care to look at snow, salt, calcium chloride, trucks, plows, forecast models, or even a bank temp reading until next November, I am getting it all out of my system today.

This week will be quiet so that we can lick our wounds and actually sleep in our beds rather than the front seat of the truck. Nothing but 35 degree temps and sunshine to melt all of this white gold. Now after that looking at some longer range models it may turn into chaos again beginning next weekend. We will be back under the gun with the wonderful and aways unpredictable storm track from Texas. It will be a situation of a powerful southern jet once again making its way north and tapping into some cold air. This will leave us in the firing line for snow, ice, or a mix. The tracks of the systems will be important but is way to far out to begin calling for certain days, but I can assure you winter is far from over.


----------



## lawnprolawns

TheXpress2002;1015093 said:


> Because I do not care to look at snow, salt, calcium chloride, trucks, plows, forecast models, or even a bank temp reading until next November, I am getting it all out of my system today.
> 
> This week will be quiet so that we can lick our wounds and actually sleep in our beds rather than the front seat of the truck. Nothing but 35 degree temps and sunshine to melt all of this white gold. Now after that looking at some longer range models it may turn into chaos again beginning next weekend. We will be back under the gun with the wonderful and aways unpredictable storm track from Texas. It will be a situation of a powerful southern jet once again making its way north and tapping into some cold air. This will leave us in the firing line for snow, ice, or a mix. The tracks of the systems will be important but is way to far out to begin calling for certain days, but I can assure you winter is far from over.


Next weekend huh? Just in time for Sean to get married and go on his honeymoon. :realmad:

At least we get this week to rest and relax, and fix a few things. Overall after all this snow, we're still in great shape with no real problems.

Off to  for the week.. lol!


----------



## TheXpress2002

firelwn82;1015049 said:


> Damn. For a month that started out like this entire winter, I think we did pretty well. Filing bills now and WOW.... I might go on vacation.... :laughing: After the ****** start to the week I finished on top and conqured that bioch mother nature.... Tomorrow is lazy Sunday for sure. Well after the whole church thing I guess..


I was suppose to be going to Costa Rica this upcoming week but I chickened out because of the unpredictable weather. Then the wife wound up getting a job and would not have the week off any more so I am now blaming her for not going since the weather here is going to be quiet.......lol.......I might still be sleeping in my truck this week.


----------



## Jason Pallas

March 1 = Monday..... and the count-down to Lawn Season Begins! Xpress, I hope you're wrong.... I'm so through with this season. I don't want to think about snow until next December. I'm too tired to even look at models - this week beat the crap out of me.


----------



## 24v6spd

TheXpress2002;1015093 said:


> Because I do not care to look at snow, salt, calcium chloride, trucks, plows, forecast models, or even a bank temp reading until next November, I am getting it all out of my system today.
> 
> This week will be quiet so that we can lick our wounds and actually sleep in our beds rather than the front seat of the truck. Nothing but 35 degree temps and sunshine to melt all of this white gold. Now after that looking at some longer range models it may turn into chaos again beginning next weekend. We will be back under the gun with the wonderful and aways unpredictable storm track from Texas. It will be a situation of a powerful southern jet once again making its way north and tapping into some cold air. This will leave us in the firing line for snow, ice, or a mix. The tracks of the systems will be important but is way to far out to begin calling for certain days, but I can assure you winter is far from over.


Good to hear that, I hope we have a lot of winter left.


----------



## michigancutter

Well im glad the snow is over. I think this is the first time in a long time that we plowed or salted everyday this week actually 6 days straight. God, billing is going to be great!!! Cant wait till spring im pretty done with this snow gold for right now.


----------



## bln

I don't want spring I love SNOW, MORE SNOW.


----------



## Lightningllc

After this week someone give me a gun, I can't believe people. Plowing a asile at a shopping center and this guy pulls right in my windrow and stops and goes in a store comes out and leaves shoping cart in windrow.

Broke everything last night and a group of mailboxs met a 10 foot push box for the first time and now they are in a snowpile. Well that condo site called, Skidsteer blew a tire picked up a bolt couldn't be plugged, Plow right ram broke on a plow, salter quit on a snowex, dump salter blew a hydro line.

FUN


----------



## CJSLAWNSERVICE

Lightningllc;1015230 said:


> After this week someone give me a gun, I can't believe people. Plowing a asile at a shopping center and this guy pulls right in my windrow and stops and goes in a store comes out and leaves shoping cart in windrow.
> 
> Broke everything last night and a group of mailboxs met a 10 foot push box for the first time and now they are in a snowpile. Well that condo site called, Skidsteer blew a tire picked up a bolt couldn't be plugged, Plow right ram broke on a plow, salter quit on a snowex, dump salter blew a hydro line.
> 
> FUN


Lightning,

I've never met you before, However I have alot of respect for your operation,you take care of alot of properties in my area...seems like you are doing some thing right! In the mail today I received the Monthly Shopper with your ad inside the front cover. Your coupons are offering Hardwood mulch for 37.00 per yard( is this the installed price?) and free first and last month's mowing's . My question to you is how is this beneficial to you ? Your leaving quite a bit of money on the table. I have no problem charging $55.00+ per yard for mulch and on occasion will give one or two mowing's away, but really 8 free mowing's?

Again, not to seem like I'm calling you a lowballer, but how can you offer this without undercutting the other operators in the area and still make a reasonable profit? If these offers are true, can I sub out a few hundred jobs to you ... I could live off my markup! 

Chris Jodoin


----------



## Matson Snow

CJSLAWNSERVICE;1015278 said:


> Lightning,
> 
> I've never met you before, However I have alot of respect for your operation,you take care of alot of properties in my area...seems like you are doing some thing right! In the mail today I received the Monthly Shopper with your ad inside the front cover. Your coupons are offering Hardwood mulch for 37.00 per yard( is this the installed price?) and free first and last month's mowing's . My question to you is how is this beneficial to you ? Your leaving quite a bit of money on the table. I have no problem charging $55.00+ per yard for mulch and on occasion will give one or two mowing's away, but really 8 free mowing's?
> 
> Again, not to seem like I'm calling you a lowballer, but how can you offer this without undercutting the other operators in the area and still make a reasonable profit? If these offers are true, can I sub out a few hundred jobs to you ... I could live off my markup!
> 
> Chris Jodoin


....


----------



## Five Star Lawn Care LLC

im not saying its right....kinda of tricky advertising but you only have 1-2 cutings in April and 1-2 cuttings in november

but the $37.00 per yard is just plain crazy.....i have a 125 yard job that i have blown in and i charge the customer $50 and the blower company charges me $39.00


----------



## 24v6spd

bln;1015180 said:


> I don't want spring I love SNOW, MORE SNOW.


I'm with you on that!


----------



## bln

If we can't be in the same boat for pricing let's get together and pray for snow


----------



## Five Star Lawn Care LLC

I went to Outdoor Rama today at Rock Financial and they shared the space with the Cottage show and i couldnt belive how many Landscape companys had booths there.

Pretty cool....TCLA had a awesome display. Got a chance to shoot the $%*@ with Troy for a while. 


Hopefully going to book a 7 day fly-in fishing trip to Canada soon....Cant wait.



BTW....we are still looking for a DD for the MGIA Show....hint, hint...LawnPro or CJ's
Its going to be a blast....cant wait....The But Light was really cold.
TCLA you ready to tip a few back and shoot the #$%@


----------



## procut

CJSLAWNSERVICE;1015278 said:


> Lightning,
> 
> I've never met you before, However I have alot of respect for your operation,you take care of alot of properties in my area...seems like you are doing some thing right! In the mail today I received the Monthly Shopper with your ad inside the front cover. Your coupons are offering Hardwood mulch for 37.00 per yard( is this the installed price?) and free first and last month's mowing's . My question to you is how is this beneficial to you ? Your leaving quite a bit of money on the table. I have no problem charging $55.00+ per yard for mulch and on occasion will give one or two mowing's away, but really 8 free mowing's?
> 
> Again, not to seem like I'm calling you a lowballer, but how can you offer this without undercutting the other operators in the area and still make a reasonable profit? If these offers are true, can I sub out a few hundred jobs to you ... I could live off my markup!
> 
> Chris Jodoin


Nothing worse than being caught lowballing and then being called out for it on plowsite.com :laughing:

I usually only mow once or maybe twice in April, and most often just once in November, so the two months free things is a little questionable. Something I would do, no; but, whatever.

As far as I'm concerned, with only a few exceptions the mowing industry is more or less ruined. With countless "professional" outfits, and then every 'laid off' guy, auto worker buyout, part time piece of #*@& out there, the market is ruined. Remeber three or four years ago when we thought it was bad? well, stuff is going for 1/2 to 1/3 of what it was THEN. Everybody is in the "lawn business" now, so if you have to do mulch for $37/yard and offer two months free, then go for it, at this point it doesn't really matter.


----------



## Superior L & L

How do u get in the weigartz booz room?


----------



## CJSLAWNSERVICE

Five Star Lawn Care LLC;1015336 said:


> I went to Outdoor Rama today at Rock Financial and they shared the space with the Cottage show and i couldnt belive how many Landscape companys had booths there.
> 
> Pretty cool....TCLA had a awesome display. Got a chance to shoot the $%*@ with Troy for a while.
> 
> Hopefully going to book a 7 day fly-in fishing trip to Canada soon....Cant wait.
> 
> BTW....we are still looking for a DD for the MGIA Show....hint, hint...LawnPro or CJ's
> Its going to be a blast....cant wait....The But Light was really cold.
> TCLA you ready to tip a few back and shoot the #$%@


LOL Eric, we could arrange something I'm sure ! P.S. 21st birthday in two months... You can come to the party if you please... I'm not sure if I'm going to got to Doc's or maby library pub in novi... and the fishing trip sounds like fun !


----------



## bln

If we plan on an otools adventure first couple of pitchers on me. it is only 5 min. From the show


----------



## ChaseCreekSnow

procut;1015340 said:


> Nothing worse than being caught lowballing and then being called out for it on plowsite.com :laughing:
> 
> I usually only mow once or maybe twice in April, and most often just once in November, so the two months free things is a little questionable. Something I would do, no; but, whatever.
> 
> As far as I'm concerned, with only a few exceptions the mowing industry is more or less ruined. With countless "professional" outfits, and then every 'laid off' guy, auto worker buyout, part time piece of #*@& out there, the market is ruined. Remeber three or four years ago when we thought it was bad? well, stuff is going for 1/2 to 1/3 of what it was THEN. Everybody is in the "lawn business" now, so if you have to do mulch for $37/yard and offer two months free, then go for it, at this point it doesn't really matter.


Appeal to the right customers, keep your costs low and you won't have to worry about all of these "low ballers" Where are you at anyway? I have no problem charging what I want most of the time..Sure, I hate seeing guys do work for less than industry standard prices..But keep in mind, not everyones cost of doing business is the same...37 bucks is pretty damn low...I stay around 55-60 yd applied. Yes there are lots of cheap asses out there..And once you figure out where those neighborhoods are...you stay away from them.Anyone who works around where I do knows how cheap people can be around here. But, you gotta seek out the best client base you can...even if it means doing less volume. There is no point in seeking out work that doesnt pay well..I would rather stay a small company with high returns on my work than some volume outfit that wants to buy a bunch of new trucks and look cool...such as this...
I found something interesting the other day...A local company( whose name I wont mention) Had three trucks running around for the past 3 or 4 years...I saw them around all the time and even talked to the guy once or twice about his company.Up to fairly recently the owner still worked on the lawn crew.Fine and dandy...All of the sudden, I see him with like 8 trucks all with brand new sprayers, v plows etc...Now, How do you suppose he got all of this business all of the sudden to support having such a "fleet" ? He low balled of course to make him self feel like a "big company"...This i feel is just as bad as the hack job with a 20 year old walkbehind and a homelite trimmer. Hacks are at all levels of the game man...


----------



## Jason Pallas

It's sad - but I remember back in the late 1980's and early 90's when the industry accepted price was $65/acre. Think of how that compares to most of the crap that people are throwing out today.

I wish I could get a steak for 1/3 the price of what a steak cost in 1986. What they hell is wrong with this industry?!?


----------



## Matson Snow

Jason Pallas;1015417 said:


> It's sad - but I remember back in the late 1980's and early 90's when the industry accepted price was $65/acre. Think of how that compares to most of the crap that people are throwing out today.
> 
> I wish I could get a steak for 1/3 the price of what a steak cost in 1986. What they hell is wrong with this industry?!?


Me too...$65 an acre and $45-$55 a man hour.....


----------



## Superior L & L

just got a call from a big retail. Lots are all getting slick up here, How are they in metro area?


----------



## ChaseCreekSnow

Jason Pallas;1015417 said:


> It's sad - but I remember back in the late 1980's and early 90's when the industry accepted price was $65/acre. Think of how that compares to most of the crap that people are throwing out today.
> 
> I wish I could get a steak for 1/3 the price of what a steak cost in 1986. What they hell is wrong with this industry?!?


People give away their time man...Sure, sometimes I don't make out well on every job I do..sometimes I feel like I am robbing them blind...Does this make me a low baller? or a price gouger? I guess maybe my operation is too small to be affected as much as some of you larger companies...I can understand that some of you have Huge facilities you handle and losing one of these accounts could be very detrimental to your bottom line.However, How many of you buy extra equipment for just one or two accounts? Im not talking a mower or some piddle like that...Im talking another truck, a trailer a few mowers and all the toys to go with it? At the end of that day do you make any money? Or are you just paying for this stuff just to get work done....curious, where do you strike the balance between making money and spending too much just to make the payments and cover operating costs? It seems to me guys get work just so they can buy equipment...


----------



## magnatrac

Superior L & L;1015347 said:


> How do u get in the weigartz booz room?


 If you haven't bought anything from them just find a sales man and act like you are intersted. You can just ask them when their spring show is. Tell them you just got a buy out from the big three and your looking to start a landscape buisness:laughing: You know " easy money" :laughing:

, shaun


----------



## procut

ChaseCreekSnow;1015445 said:


> It seems to me guys get work just so they can buy equipment...


Yes, yes, yes! I have always said the average lawn boy defines his success and the success of his competitors by how nice of a pick-up truck they have. It seems like more and more it's that macho thing, who has the most or nicest trucks, new plows, most obnoxious strobe lights, most mowers, newest skid steer, dump trailer, ect.

When you read guy's "goals" on here or LS, they are always what equiptment they want to have next year. In actuality, business goals should be more like, I want my gross sales to me X amount or I want to have a certain number or accounts, ect. Obtain those things and the equiptment will fall into place.

It's all too often in this business people work just so they can buy equiptment.


----------



## Superior L & L

procut;1015473 said:


> Yes, yes, yes! I have always said the average lawn boy defines his success and the success of his competitors by how nice of a pick-up truck they have. It seems like more and more it's that macho thing, who has the most or nicest trucks, new plows, most obnoxious strobe lights, most mowers, newest skid steer, dump trailer, ect.
> 
> When you read guy's "goals" on here or LS, they are always what equiptment they want to have next year. In actuality, business goals should be more like, I want my gross sales to me X amount or I want to have a certain number or accounts, ect. Obtain those things and the equiptment will fall into place.
> 
> It's all too often in this business people work just so they can buy equiptment.


Screw Gross profit, And Equipement. It's all about your net !!!
I'd rather net 10% of a million, than 2% of 5 million


----------



## Lightningllc

CJSLAWNSERVICE;1015278 said:


> Lightning,
> 
> I've never met you before, However I have alot of respect for your operation,you take care of alot of properties in my area...seems like you are doing some thing right! In the mail today I received the Monthly Shopper with your ad inside the front cover. Your coupons are offering Hardwood mulch for 37.00 per yard( is this the installed price?) and free first and last month's mowing's . My question to you is how is this beneficial to you ? Your leaving quite a bit of money on the table. I have no problem charging $55.00+ per yard for mulch and on occasion will give one or two mowing's away, but really 8 free mowing's?
> 
> Again, not to seem like I'm calling you a lowballer, but how can you offer this without undercutting the other operators in the area and still make a reasonable profit? If these offers are true, can I sub out a few hundred jobs to you ... I could live off my markup!
> 
> Chris Jodoin


Well when you buy hardwood mulch delivered for $11 a yard you can offer these prices.

The month shopper screwed up it should of said 1st and last cut with a 28 cuttings contract.

No lowballing here my minium on resi's is 35 and you know that's high for novi.


----------



## P&M Landscaping

Nice storm, started at 3:00 keeping stuff open packed it up around 5:00, hit right back at 9:00 last night and finished at 8:30 this morning. Gotta love being hourly

One thing that rubs me the wrong way is when people flag you down to do there driveway with 6"+ of pact down snow and ice and you say $50 they freak out and say how about $20. I said to them for $20 I'll clean up your apron have a good day, Just ticks me off how some people are.


----------



## Milwaukee

P&M Landscaping;1015506 said:


> Nice storm, started at 3:00 keeping stuff open packed it up around 5:00, hit right back at 9:00 last night and finished at 8:30 this morning. Gotta love being hourly
> 
> One thing that rubs me the wrong way is when people flag you down to do there driveway with 6"+ of pact down snow and ice and you say $50 they freak out and say how about $20. I said to them for $20 I'll clean up your apron have a good day, Just ticks me off how some people are.


Is that in grosses Ile?


----------



## Lightningllc

Well,

No one has a reason to call me a lowballer when I bid jobs and they tell me your way higher than the last 4 guys.

If you by hardwood mulch at angelos for $23 a yard and charge $50 to install it that's 27 differance.

I charge for new customers $37 a yard and buy it for a $11 thats a 26 differance.

So how am i lowballing???? Its a great marketing tool to get me in the door and it always turns into a spring cleanup, hedge trim, lawn care, landscaping or sprinkler maintenance so we all do things to get out there.

The lawn cuttings are another marketing tool if you read the coupon it has an average and my minium is $35 for resi's it's another way to get a foot in the door.

In tough times people are looking for deals so if it get's my foot in why not.

I'm not losing any money, When you can buy 3800 yards of mulch a year, you get good pricing. It's the way of the world.


Do you shop at walmart they deal quanity vs krogers high prices are due to low sales.

Walmart got you in the door because they have low prices on oil and you will buy more things from them while your there. You go to kroger and you will buy the 1 item your looking for. It's life man. 

Theres a outfit in hamburg that charges $35 a yard.


----------



## terrapro

Lightningllc;1015503 said:


> Well when you buy hardwood mulch delivered for $11 a yard you can offer these prices.
> 
> The month shopper screwed up it should of said 1st and last cut with a 28 cuttings contract.
> 
> No lowballing here my minium on resi's is 35 and you know that's high for novi.


I remember when I could buy a yard of hardwood for $5 and install it PROFESSIONALLY for $65...sad times now.

BUT...I was also paid more than I asked from two people today for call in drives from people with WAY less money than my contracted customers(like their daily wages!!!!).



P&M Landscaping;1015506 said:


> One thing that rubs me the wrong way is when people flag you down to do there driveway with 6"+ of pact down snow and ice and you say $50 they freak out and say how about $20. I said to them for $20 I'll clean up your apron have a good day, Just ticks me off how some people are.


I was on my way home today and a guy flashed me to stop so I introduced myself and himself as a vet and asked how much a short drive will be... I told him $35minimum for one timers and he told me his current plower drank himself to the graveyard and was not available.................he said he was charging $20 and $35 was to much and ran over my toes!


----------



## newhere

Would you mind saying who you get your mulch from? Or just pm me. Is it good stuff or is it leaf mulch?


----------



## P&M Landscaping

terrapro;1015527 said:


> I remember when I could buy a yard of hardwood for $5 and install it PROFESSIONALLY for $65...sad times now.
> 
> BUT...I was also paid more than I asked from two people today for call in drives from people with WAY less money than my contracted customers(like their daily wages!!!!).
> 
> I was on my way home today and a guy flashed me to stop so I introduced myself and himself as a vet and asked how much a short drive will be... I told him $35minimum for one timers and he told me his current plower drank himself to the graveyard and was not available.................he said he was charging $20 and $35 was to much and ran over my toes!


People don't understand we don't do this for fun, we try to make a living off of it, or in my case send my a$$ to college.


----------



## Cross Cut

This post is not intended to start a pis--ing match. If I am misinformed please let me know.
How did you big guys start out 10-15-20 years ago? I think it is easier to blame the little buyout guy for bringing the market down than to admit there has been a gradual price decline going on for years. Before the buyouts.
I imagine in 1986 there was plenty of work and few lawncare providers. Suppy and demand..higher prices. Over time how did you gain marketshare? If everyone charged the same price per acre or unit then quality would have been the determining factor when choosing a lawncare company. 
I find it hard to believe that 10-15-20 years ago when the rate was 65 an acre guys did not bid 60 then 58, 56 to get business.. 
Can anyone honestly say they never bid less than the "going rate" 3,5,10 years ago?


----------



## terrapro

Cross Cut;1015541 said:


> This post is not intended to start a pis--ing match. If I am misinformed please let me know.
> How did you big guys start out 10-15-20 years ago? I think it is easier to blame the little buyout guy for bringing the market down than to admit there has been a gradual price decline going on for years. Before the buyouts.
> I imagine in 1986 there was plenty of work and few lawncare providers. Suppy and demand..higher prices. Over time how did you gain marketshare? If everyone charged the same price per acre or unit then quality would have been the determining factor when choosing a lawncare company.
> I find it hard to believe that 10-15-20 years ago when the rate was 65 an acre guys did not bid 60 then 58, 56 to get business..
> Can anyone honestly say they never bid less than the "going rate" 3,5,10 years ago?


Sorry that is a bad question, busniess structure should not combine with lack of intelleligence.

I am not directing this towards you Crosscut but if you do not know anything about profit and loss you have NO business being in business.


----------



## alternative

Never did, never will. I sit my ass on the couch all day before I go work for a wage..


----------



## newhere

*HELP HELP HELP HELP HELP HELP* hey guys who can tell me who owns these trucks pictured in this thread??? i need to know so i can call them.

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=100837


----------



## CJSLAWNSERVICE

Lightningllc;1015517 said:


> Well,
> 
> No one has a reason to call me a lowballer when I bid jobs and they tell me your way higher than the last 4 guys.
> 
> If you by hardwood mulch at angelos for $23 a yard and charge $50 to install it that's 27 differance.
> 
> I charge for new customers $37 a yard and buy it for a $11 thats a 26 differance.
> 
> So how am i lowballing???? Its a great marketing tool to get me in the door and it always turns into a spring cleanup, hedge trim, lawn care, landscaping or sprinkler maintenance so we all do things to get out there.
> 
> The lawn cuttings are another marketing tool if you read the coupon it has an average and my minium is $35 for resi's it's another way to get a foot in the door.
> 
> In tough times people are looking for deals so if it get's my foot in why not.
> 
> I'm not losing any money, When you can buy 3800 yards of mulch a year, you get good pricing. It's the way of the world.
> 
> Do you shop at walmart they deal quanity vs krogers high prices are due to low sales.
> 
> Walmart got you in the door because they have low prices on oil and you will buy more things from them while your there. You go to kroger and you will buy the 1 item your looking for. It's life man.
> 
> Theres a outfit in hamburg that charges $35 a yard.





Lightningllc;1015503 said:


> Well when you buy hardwood mulch delivered for $11 a yard you can offer these prices.
> 
> The month shopper screwed up it should of said 1st and last cut with a 28 cuttings contract.
> 
> No lowballing here my minium on resi's is 35 and you know that's high for novi.


I definitely understand your methods, however You could still charge $47.00 per yard and be $5-15 a yard cheaper than 90% of the other co's around. Just because you get your products cheaper does not mean you need to sell yourself short. On large jobs ... sure charge in the 30 dollar range , but anything less than 50 yards.... your price is what 40% less then the rest of the market is charging for the same product or service?

It just ticks me off because I'm going to get people who are going to show me your flyer and expect me to match your pricing and or offers. Smart business on your part? Sure you will move 3800 yrds of mulch.... but I would rather move half that for the same amount of $ .


----------



## newhere

He thinks he is moving 3800 yards of mulch.................. but in all reality hes not because he is buying it from the industry lowballer (bedrock) or the industry hack (mark bousser). one is going out of business and the other is having a hard time. 

its 11 a yard from bedrock because your getting 90 yards and getting charged for a 140 yard load. Or mark is selling you 75% ground leaves and 25% woodchips and then you sell it as hardwood mulch. 

let me tell you one thing, no one is getting pure hardwood mulch for less then 18 a yard for a 140 yard load. I would bet my wenner very few people have ever used let alone seen PURE hardwood mulch. What angelos, bedrock, one stop all sell IS NOT PURE HARDWOOD MULCH. it is woodchips mixed with a little mulch a lot of leaves and wamm bamm they call it hadwood. 

Now dont get me wrong, its still ok stuff but hardwood mulch for 11 a yard isnt gona happen. PERIOD.


----------



## newhere

7 and beck!! i just filled up my two trucks there last storm thats funny. i didnt know where i was but the other driver knows all those roads.


----------



## lawnprolawns

I'm 99% sure those are his trucks. He had the "Transformers" truck, he's from W. Bloomfield (stickers in the pictures say W. Bloomfield), and he told me he uses cab-overs in the summer. That also looks like him in the black from what I remember. Nice guy. I would have his number but he was out of cards.

I cant find him on Google.. I dont know. I'm pretty sure that's what his company was called.


----------



## CJSLAWNSERVICE

http://www.jasonsservices.com/


----------



## lawnprolawns

For some reason I think he would have a better website and be listed on Google.. I dont know.


----------



## CJSLAWNSERVICE

For some reason I would think that you would just quit the biz and give me all your accounts.... but I don't forsee that happening anytime soon


----------



## terrapro

terrapro;1015558 said:


> Sorry that is a bad question, busniess structure should not combine with lack of intelleligence.
> 
> I am not directing this towards you Crosscut but if you do not know anything about profit and loss you have NO business being in business.


Sorry I don"t mean my post to come across as harsh...

Crosscut you can call me anytime bud and I will talk to you if I can.


----------



## newhere

ok im going to have to get him to come on lawnsite and set the records strait about those trucks. i believe picasso even had a money offer if the owners came on the site.


----------



## procut

I normally don't make a big deal about all the ridiculousness you see I CL, but I thought this one was worth passing a long. http://lansing.craigslist.org/lbs/1620036030.html


----------



## M&S Property

CJSLAWNSERVICE;1015562 said:


> I definitely understand your methods, however You could still charge $47.00 per yard and be $5-15 a yard cheaper than 90% of the other co's around. Just because you get your products cheaper does not mean you need to sell yourself short. On large jobs ... sure charge in the 30 dollar range , but anything less than 50 yards.... your price is what 40% less then the rest of the market is charging for the same product or service?
> 
> It just ticks me off because I'm going to get people who are going to show me your flyer and expect me to match your pricing and or offers. Smart business on your part? Sure you will move 3800 yrds of mulch.... but I would rather move half that for the same amount of $ .


Chris, it does not work like that, have you ever seen mulch that costs $11 a yard, that stuff is so ****** that you have to do it once a week to keep it looking good. If he charged more for the mulch people would get pissed because the quality is not there. Most people know about how much mulch is going to cost so when he throws a price of $37 a yard the people know that he is going to throw down a terrible product, and the people who expect a good product will be calling him three weeks later!


----------



## Lightningllc

newhere;1015561 said:


> *HELP HELP HELP HELP HELP HELP* hey guys who can tell me who owns these trucks pictured in this thread??? i need to know so i can call them.
> 
> http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=100837


Jasons services


----------



## Cross Cut

terrapro;1015591 said:


> Sorry I don"t mean my post to come across as harsh...
> 
> Crosscut you can call me anytime bud and I will talk to you if I can.


No worries Terrapro. I'll take you up on your offer.


----------



## newhere

M&S Property;1015599 said:


> Chris, it does not work like that, have you ever seen mulch that costs $11 a yard, that stuff is so ****** that you have to do it once a week to keep it looking good. If he charged more for the mulch people would get pissed because the quality is not there. Most people know about how much mulch is going to cost so when he throws a price of $37 a yard the people know that he is going to throw down a terrible product, and the people who expect a good product will be calling him three weeks later!


BINGO very well said. i took the more "brash" approach to saying that. the mulch is gone in three weeks because its all leaves!!!


----------



## M&S Property

While we are on the subject of mulch where do all of you get your bulk supply from?


----------



## CJSLAWNSERVICE

Lawn Pro..... Decent product and I can stop by there pile whenever its dark outside.... use a universal key in the skidsteer and whabam!


----------



## newhere

CJSLAWNSERVICE;1015609 said:


> Lawn Pro..... Decent product and I can stop by there pile whenever its dark outside.... use a universal key in the skidsteer and whabam!


whats the adress and what type of skid?


----------



## M&S Property

CJSLAWNSERVICE;1015609 said:


> Lawn Pro..... Decent product and I can stop by there pile whenever its dark outside.... use a universal key in the skidsteer and whabam!


HAHA...very funny!


----------



## Lightningllc

M&S Property;1015599 said:


> Chris, it does not work like that, have you ever seen mulch that costs $11 a yard, that stuff is so ****** that you have to do it once a week to keep it looking good. If he charged more for the mulch people would get pissed because the quality is not there. Most people know about how much mulch is going to cost so when he throws a price of $37 a yard the people know that he is going to throw down a terrible product, and the people who expect a good product will be calling him three weeks later!


I have a good friend in the mulch business, It is 100% pure wood. I've been in business for over 12 years solid, I never have had a complaint and most of you guys are the reason we have had to lower prices on lawn care.

Listen if you want to throw me under the bus I know at lot of people that charge alot less than me, I can start naming names (CJ LAWN SERVICE) I've had to compete with your lower prices than me. I put a bid out for $45 a cut and you were $30.

Pick your battles on who you want, I've been in business long enough to know what the going prices are.


----------



## CJSLAWNSERVICE

Lightningllc;1015619 said:


> I have a good friend in the mulch business, It is 100% pure wood. I've been in business for over 12 years solid, I never have had a complaint and most of you guys are the reason we have had to lower prices on lawn care.
> 
> Listen if you want to throw me under the bus I know at lot of people that charge alot less than me, I can start naming names (CJ LAWN SERVICE) I've had to compete with your lower prices than me. I put a bid out for $45 a cut and you were $30.
> 
> Pick your battles on who you want, I've been in business long enough to know what the going prices are.


where at? PM me the address if you don' t want to put it online .... I only have a few accounts at 30.00.... most are 20-26 dollar range

My point was not to get in a pissing match ....


----------



## Lightningllc

CJSLAWNSERVICE;1015625 said:


> where at? PM me the address if you don' t want to put it online .... I only have a few accounts at 30.00.... most are 20-26 dollar range
> 
> My point was not to get in a pissing match ....


my point $ 30 for a cut when it was a $45 lawn how can you work for $20-26 a lawn there's no money why do you not have less accounts and charge more??

Well I took offense to your comment if you want to ask a question pm me instead of broadcasting it to everyone.

ps. Just read an ad that said sign a lawn contract and get 5 yards of mulch free, you better call him out.


----------



## bigjeeping

With regards to low mulch prices... I'll chime in because mulch makes up a large portion of my revenue; around 25%

I recall someone posted a few pages back "charge more, make more". My prices: $75-85/yd depending on volume. How I sell jobs at those prices, my secret. If you are only getting $37/yd and you are happy with your slim profits, good for you and your ability to become the "Walmart" of our industry. You officially are capitalizing on free market. Cheers.

Me: I'll flex my God given marketing skills and sell the job. Then I'll up-sell fabric, weed prevention, and edging. :salute:


----------



## alternative

CJSLAWNSERVICE;1015562 said:


> I definitely understand your methods, however You could still charge $47.00 per yard and be $5-15 a yard cheaper than 90% of the other co's around. Just because you get your products cheaper does not mean you need to sell yourself short. On large jobs ... sure charge in the 30 dollar range , but anything less than 50 yards.... your price is what 40% less then the rest of the market is charging for the same product or service? .


EXACTLY. Thats like finding a $100 on the ground and only taking $60 of it because you dont need the other $40..thats just lost profits in my eyes.
Walmart of the industry?? - Id rather be known as the Starbucks of the industry.


----------



## M&S Property

Lightningllc;1015619 said:


> I have a good friend in the mulch business, It is 100% pure wood. I've been in business for over 12 years solid, I never have had a complaint and most of you guys are the reason we have had to lower prices on lawn care.
> 
> Listen if you want to throw me under the bus I know at lot of people that charge alot less than me, I can start naming names (CJ LAWN SERVICE) I've had to compete with your lower prices than me. I put a bid out for $45 a cut and you were $30.
> 
> Pick your battles on who you want, I've been in business long enough to know what the going prices are.


In my opinion lowballing, if that is what you want to call a cheaper price, is part of the game, we do it so does everybody else, there is no specific price point for mowing lawns and every one of us has different costs associated with mowing/mulch. Just because somebody bids a lawn cheaper than me does not mean that they are a low baller, maybe they are just stupid or it makes sense to price it that way for them. If they were pricing something too cheap to be in business guess what, they would not be in business so there is a way to price things cheap and still make money you just have to figure out how to be efficient enough to have low price points and still have a good profit margin.

My question is where do you get good wood mulch for 11 a yard and can you hook us up, at least a name and number?


----------



## ajslands

Don't mean to be an a** by changing the subject, but I would be intrested in meeting sone of you guys, so I'll be at the lawn show on Monday at bout 330, I'll be the tall kid hobbleing around on crutches. 

So see ya there! :waving:


----------



## CJSLAWNSERVICE

I call B.S. on the $30.00 lawn.... but whatever 

I don't have any residential lawn over $30.00 in price with the exception of a few larger ( 1 acre ) properties. Commercial is $25.00 and up ( takes three minutes ) . I work exclusively in Novi an Northville, have anywhere from 2-24 lawns per neighborhood and are no further than 5 miles from my shop at any given time.... no exceptions . I stay as busy as I want to , and make a very nice profit doing so . Chances are 3 years down the road I'll have a decent market share in Novi , and Northville I'll have to share with my friendly competitor Lawn Pro . There's more than enough work for all of us.


----------



## M&S Property

CJSLAWNSERVICE;1015653 said:


> I call B.S. on the $30.00 lawn.... but whatever
> 
> I don't have any residential lawn over $30.00 in price with the exception of a few larger ( 1 acre ) properties. Commercial is $25.00 and up ( takes three minutes ) . I work exclusively in Novi an Northville, have anywhere from 2-24 lawns per neighborhood and are no further than 5 miles from my shop at any given time.... no exceptions . I stay as busy as I want to , and make a very nice profit doing so . Chances are 3 years down the road I'll have a decent market share in Novi , and Northville I'll have to share with my friendly competitor Lawn Pro . There's more than enough work for all of us.


Don't worry CJ I am sure that you will be on Lawnsite complaining about us "lowballing" because we are not friendly competitors.... LOL


----------



## CJSLAWNSERVICE

ajslands;1015650 said:


> Don't mean to be an a** by changing the subject, but I would be intrested in meeting sone of you guys, so I'll be at the lawn show on Monday at bout 330, I'll be the tall kid hobbleing around on crutches.
> 
> So see ya there! :waving:


Try Tues or WED .... its not open on monday I'll be there on WED


----------



## CJSLAWNSERVICE

M&S Property;1015655 said:


> Don't worry CJ I am sure that you will be on Lawnsite complaining about us "lowballing" because we are not friendly competitors.... LOL


nahh.... Sean we can co-exist just as long as you don't deliberately steal accounts of mine . I'm booked full for this year already so go get some more work for yourself

off to salt goodnight gentleman


----------



## ajslands

Realy?! I thought it was Monday and Tuesday


----------



## newhere

im glad to see such HEAT and stress on the lowballing/undercutting topic on all sites lately. Even in all the big trade magazines the topic is really being harped about. THATS GOOD!!! they need to keep talking about it for a long time and really stress the issue. Bring light to it.


----------



## Sharpcut 1

Monday is set-up day. Tuesday and Wednesday are show days


----------



## michigancutter

There will NEVER be a standard in this industry, like a mechanic or a lawyer. We are not capable or organized enough to set a standard in this industry. Has anyone thought about unions or group organization (besides mgia) that can bring all legit companies together to set standards and pave a way for better business. Its an idea that can happen and someday will, maybe not in our time but someday. Watch the negativity some people will say now because of what i wrote. We as an industry cannot compromise or organize to become the way we all want it to be. Just my thought


----------



## Lightningllc

CJ,

When you hit $20,000 a week in lawn care then you can call me what you want.


Say waht you want about lawn care, I would never cut a resi lawn for under 35,

Listen if everyone want's to harp on the $37 a yard deal for new customers only, My commerical and normal mulch price is $47 a yard. IT'S A NEW CUSTOMER SPECIAL.. With a minium and maximum yardage. 

I am not a resi cutter by any means we mainly do commerical work, our commerical work is 4 days of our work so you guys dont worry about me cutting in.


----------



## alternative

Sharpcut 1;1015664 said:


> Monday is set-up day. Tuesday and Wednesday are show days


Hey Augie, are you gonna have a booth and a booze room for Promow? haha

And Michgcut, thats what I was trying to say in one of my previous posts..It would be really nice if the MGIA would help with some sort of Industry price standard for all landscaper/lco's and get them to at least have a minimum price structure, some sort of benchmark for pricing lawn and landscape work. Its not just lawns thought, its sod, pavers and everything else. I remember in the early 90's pavers were worth doing and had a good profit margin. Today, these guys are giving away the job. The materials didnt get cheaper, so they must be cutting corners, or they are selling it so cheap just to get the job so they can say they went to work..Its just plain stupid to go backwards in this business. Really there are just way too many people in this business that shouldnt be in business, they should be working for someone else.


----------



## alternative

Accuweather has rain/snow everyday next week *(Mar 8-13) Thats gonna be some 'wet' snow with temps bodering freezing marks.


----------



## Luther

michigancutter;1015689 said:


> There will NEVER be a standard in this industry, like a mechanic or a lawyer. We are not capable or organized enough to set a standard in this industry. Has anyone thought about unions or group organization (besides mgia) that can bring all legit companies together to set standards and pave a way for better business. Its an idea that can happen and someday will, maybe not in our time but someday. Watch the negativity some people will say now because of what i wrote. We as an industry cannot compromise or organize to become the way we all want it to be. Just my thought


You're right, it'll never happen.

What really bothers me is the fact that you implied lawyers have standards.


----------



## Tscape

Price standards are illegal. It's called collusion or price fixing. Competition is what makes this country great, so viva lowballers. They really do serve a function, you know.


----------



## TheXpress2002

alternative;1015744 said:


> Accuweather has rain/snow everyday next week *(Mar 8-13) Thats gonna be some 'wet' snow with temps bodering freezing marks.


I stated yesterday that things are going to be VERY interesting after this week.

Also it is amazing what you feel like acomplishing with 14 hours of sleep.:bluebounc


----------



## terrapro

newhere;1015561 said:


> *HELP HELP HELP HELP HELP HELP* hey guys who can tell me who owns these trucks pictured in this thread??? i need to know so i can call them.
> 
> http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=100837


LOL that is some funny stuff right there! Picasso called him out on lawnsite before too HAHA! :laughing:


----------



## Tscape

Lightningllc;1015619 said:


> I have a good friend in the mulch business, It is 100% pure wood. I've been in business for over 12 years solid, I never have had a complaint and most of you guys are the reason we have had to lower prices on lawn care.
> 
> Listen if you want to throw me under the bus I know at lot of people that charge alot less than me, I can start naming names (CJ LAWN SERVICE) I've had to compete with your lower prices than me. I put a bid out for $45 a cut and you were $30.
> 
> Pick your battles on who you want, I've been in business long enough to know what the going prices are.


People who complain about lowballers are annoying. Who is anyone to think they can tell you what you need to charge? "Get bent" is what I say.


----------



## TheXpress2002

I am going to throw my two cents into this price discussion.........

At no point in time should anyone question someone else prices or how they run their business. I am not saying that this particular situation is wrong and I am not trying to stir the pot with anyone here. Take for example a 100 yard mulch job. What is to say that someone has equipment free and clear, a crew that hauls azz and they can get hardwood mulch wholesale for $21.00 a yard. Lets use the $37.00 a yard number installed. Without laying out all the math the owner with the above stated still stands to make 30 percent on the job. Lets also factor in the fact that he now has a new property that he has picked up making him a few grand more over the summer keeping his employees employed and money coming in to him. 

Take a step back and really look at the whole picture. Its not just about one mulch job its about building a long lasting relationship with a customer that he could now have locked up for the next 5 years that he will more than recoup any lost percentages.


----------



## Leisure Time LC

TheXpress2002;1015826 said:


> I am going to throw my two cents into this price discussion.........
> 
> At no point in time should anyone question someone else prices or how they run their business. I am not saying that this particular situation is wrong and I am not trying to stir the pot with anyone here. Take for example a 100 yard mulch job. What is to say that someone has equipment free and clear, a crew that hauls azz and they can get hardwood mulch wholesale for $21.00 a yard. Lets use the $37.00 a yard number installed. Without laying out all the math the owner with the above stated still stands to make 30 percent on the job. Lets also factor in the fact that he now has a new property that he has picked up making him a few grand more over the summer keeping his employees employed and money coming in to him.
> 
> Take a step back and really look at the whole picture. Its not just about one mulch job its about building a long lasting relationship with a customer that he could now have locked up for the next 5 years that he will more than recoup any lost percentages.


Well put Ryan


----------



## Leisure Time LC

had to hit the 400 mark, sorry


----------



## Lightningllc

TheXpress2002;1015826 said:


> I am going to throw my two cents into this price discussion.........
> 
> At no point in time should anyone question someone else prices or how they run their business. I am not saying that this particular situation is wrong and I am not trying to stir the pot with anyone here. Take for example a 100 yard mulch job. What is to say that someone has equipment free and clear, a crew that hauls azz and they can get hardwood mulch wholesale for $21.00 a yard. Lets use the $37.00 a yard number installed. Without laying out all the math the owner with the above stated still stands to make 30 percent on the job. Lets also factor in the fact that he now has a new property that he has picked up making him a few grand more over the summer keeping his employees employed and money coming in to him.
> 
> Take a step back and really look at the whole picture. Its not just about one mulch job its about building a long lasting relationship with a customer that he could now have locked up for the next 5 years that he will more than recoup any lost percentages.


Thank you, Well put


----------



## Lightningllc

Tscape;1015816 said:


> People who complain about lowballers are annoying. Who is anyone to think they can tell you what you need to charge? "Get bent" is what I say.


Well if you were to read back you would understand I am just defending myself, CJ want's to complain on plowsite about my coupons with out knowing the facts, So I just gave him a example of his prices I had to deal with.

I NEVER COMPLAIN ABOUT LOWBALLERS, I love getting work from them, The customer does not always go with the lowest price. They love a list of solid referances.

Lets keep this going:yow!::yow!::yow!::yow!: I'm just getting going.


----------



## silvetouch

P&M Landscaping;1015506 said:


> Nice storm, started at 3:00 keeping stuff open packed it up around 5:00, hit right back at 9:00 last night and finished at 8:30 this morning. Gotta love being hourly
> 
> One thing that rubs me the wrong way is when people flag you down to do there driveway with 6"+ of pact down snow and ice and you say $50 they freak out and say how about $20. I said to them for $20 I'll clean up your apron have a good day, Just ticks me off how some people are.


lol....i had a lady come out and flag me down to plow her driveway the other day...it was straight up to the garage door and then a 1/2 circle....i told her $50 bucks thinking i would scare her away....she said "oh wow...thats it" should have told her $100. :laughing:


----------



## Tscape

Lightningllc;1015883 said:


> Well if you were to read back you would understand I am just defending myself.


I read it. My point is you don't have to defend yourself. Do you notice the complainers are mostly kids? I get the impression that you are beyond that level of business.

The truth is, if I knew everybody's clients and the prices they were charging, I would offer them all 5% less and make the profit somewhere else on each job. We all know it is a lot more complicated than that. A client needs to like you, trust you, feel comfortable with the pricing, and have the best looking lawn they can. It is all about value, the most for the least. When the kids learn all the nuances of customer satisfaction and retention maybe they will quit griping about "lowballers".


----------



## CJSLAWNSERVICE

Lightningllc;1015740 said:


> CJ,
> 
> When you hit $20,000 a week in lawn care then you can call me what you want.
> 
> Say waht you want about lawn care, I would never cut a resi lawn for under 35,
> 
> .


Will do! You'll have to allow myself a few years , I was just 9 years old when you started in business... So you'll have to let me have a few to catch up! I'm also going to school for the next year for my paramedic license.... So I guess this is just my " Part Time gig " Until I graduate.



Lightningllc;1015883 said:


> Lets keep this going:yow!::yow!::yow!::yow!: I'm just getting going.


Thanks but I'm done arguing. Have a safe and successful season .

Don't bother mowing any resi's in novi because I'll be $10.00 cheeper per cut lol

See everyone on lawnsite


----------



## michigancutter

TCLA;1015780 said:


> You're right, it'll never happen.
> 
> What really bothers me is the fact that you implied lawyers have standards.


Was just using a example,but you are right lawyers dont really have standards!!!!


----------



## Lightningllc

Tscape;1015902 said:


> I read it. My point is you don't have to defend yourself. Do you notice the complainers are mostly kids? I get the impression that you are beyond that level of business.
> 
> The truth is, if I knew everybody's clients and the prices they were charging, I would offer them all 5% less and make the profit somewhere else on each job. We all know it is a lot more complicated than that. A client needs to like you, trust you, feel comfortable with the pricing, and have the best looking lawn they can. It is all about value, the most for the least. When the kids learn all the nuances of customer satisfaction and retention maybe they will quit griping about "lowballers".


Sorry just pissed off and I didn't need to read about me on plowsite.

I've been repairing trucks and just having a bad 2 day's.

Listen I have always tried to help fellow landscapers out I work with about 10 buddies right now, I normally don't get pissed off it normally takes alot Cj just hit a nerve on the wrong day.

Sorry everyone, I'm DONE.

P.S. Anyone hate working on equipment???


----------



## lawnprolawns

Lightningllc;1015931 said:


> P.S. Anyone hate working on equipment???


Yes, especially if it's a broken plow, there's 3" of snow on the ground, it's windy, cold, etc..

Gotta give Sean most of the credit on this though, I was up sleeping in my room and he and Hank were out working in my driveway.. lol.


----------



## Leisure Time LC

Anyone want a resi in farmington hills today? PM me

Thanks
Scott


----------



## Superior L & L

lawnprolawns;1015998 said:


> Yes, especially if it's a broken plow, there's 3" of snow on the ground, it's windy, cold, etc..
> 
> Gotta give Sean most of the credit on this though, I was up sleeping in my room and he and Hank were out working in my driveway.. lol.
> 
> View attachment 74704


WOW, look at all that snow on the driveway!!!!! Call me, ill plow, shovel and salt your drive for the lowball price of $10.00 with a no drift guarantee :laughing::laughing:


----------



## Leisure Time LC

Superior L & L;1016009 said:


> WOW, look at all that snow on the driveway!!!!! Call me, ill plow, shovel and salt your drive for the lowball price of $10.00 with a no drift guarantee :laughing::laughing:


I bid it at $7.50 and got the job :laughing::laughing: JK


----------



## TheXpress2002

Leisure Time LC;1016024 said:


> I bid it at $7.50 and got the job :laughing::laughing: JK


He just sent you a 30 day notice and gave me the contract for $5.00 plus free sod replacement in the spring.


----------



## ajslands

Superior L & L;1016009 said:


> WOW, look at all that snow on the driveway!!!!! Call me, ill plow, shovel and salt your drive for the lowball price of $10.00 with a no drift guarantee :laughing::laughing:


Are you kidding?!!! That's at least a 40$ driveway! :laughing:


----------



## ajslands

Superior L & L;1016009 said:


> WOW, look at all that snow on the driveway!!!!! Call me, ill plow, shovel and salt your drive for the lowball price of $10.00 with a no drift guarantee :laughing::laughing:


Are you kidding?!!! That's at least a 40$ driveway! I'll do it for 45$ and your sidewalk is free, city walks are an extra 10$ and salt is 12$ per bag so about 70$ And it's done!


----------



## brookline

Wow I guess I'm pretty high on my mulch prices... I charge $45/man hour (residential) plus mulch (commercial is about $62). I am a small outfit with evrything free and clear but I charge like I have payments on everything so I can grow. Once I have a full route for a crew I will be able to lower those prices because my overhead will be the same but my revenue will be way more. I currently have about 14hrs of lawns for a 2 man crew which is the minimum I needed for the profit and overhead coverage I was looking for. I am a part timer though looking to make it full time for a crew with me just hopping in on the extras besides mowing to help. IMO the lowballers are the ones charging $10 cuts with no insurance ect. I have said before the only thing we can hope for is some bad things happening to those customers that they will start crying to the newspapers or problem solvers on the tv stations to educate others on how they got sued because their lawn guy sued them when he got hurt because he was uninsured or he broke windows ect. And they had to pay for it themselves because he disappeared when he didn't have the money to replace what he broke. All we can do is try to explain these situations when we give a bid and are told it's way too high.


----------



## Milwaukee

lawnprolawns;1015998 said:


> Yes, especially if it's a broken plow, there's 3" of snow on the ground, it's windy, cold, etc..
> 
> Gotta give Sean most of the credit on this though, I was up sleeping in my room and he and Hank were out working in my driveway.. lol.
> 
> View attachment 74704


If that was mount by F250? Fired that employer. If mount were rip off that need to be weld. That show he was plow too fast and ram at pile hard than it supposed to do. If it was you then forgot about that.

Look like I need invest in welder with generator for emergency plow repair.payup


----------



## M & D LAWN

Part of the problem with our industry is that you don't have to be licensed to mow lawns or to install pavers, so anyone can start up and do it. Some states you have to be licensed to perform landscape services, you have to pass an exam and have a minimum amount of insurance. Other service industries like mechnics have to be licensed, so why not us?


----------



## Lightningllc

I can sell you a miller generator/welder, it runs on propane and has around 1000 hrs let me know.it's a 8000 watt generator and a 225 welder bobcat


----------



## Tscape

Lightningllc;1015931 said:


> Sorry just pissed off and I didn't need to read about me on plowsite.
> 
> I've been repairing trucks and just having a bad 2 day's.
> 
> Listen I have always tried to help fellow landscapers out I work with about 10 buddies right now, I normally don't get pissed off it normally takes alot Cj just hit a nerve on the wrong day.
> 
> Sorry everyone, I'm DONE.
> 
> P.S. Anyone hate working on equipment???


No worries, mate! I'm just trying to help, like when I tell you how to use an apostrophe. Although it looks like I am trying to be a jerk, I'm really just helping. I am just forward like that. The whole "lowballer" thing is a funny thing to me. You get kids like Rembrandt or whoever, raving about how so and so stole a customer by charging $5 less. People hire who they want. I'm sure they consider a few things when making that decision, only one of which is price. Maybe Rembrandt had a booger in his nose when he was talking to the client or something. Then he's $5 more?!? I'd go with the lowballer too.


----------



## Lightningllc

we need snow, I can see how it is gonna be again this week everyone is gonna be bit#hing about every thing and everyone.

tscape is that your truck on 36 in pinckney.


----------



## Tscape

Lightningllc;1016187 said:


> tscape is that your truck on 36 in pinckney.


It is. :waving:


----------



## ChaseCreekSnow

Tscape;1016162 said:


> No worries, mate! I'm just trying to help, like when I tell you how to use an apostrophe. Although it looks like I am trying to be a jerk, I'm really just helping. I am just forward like that. The whole "lowballer" thing is a funny thing to me. You get kids like Rembrandt or whoever, raving about how so and so stole a customer by charging $5 less. People hire who they want. I'm sure they consider a few things when making that decision, only one of which is price. Maybe Rembrandt had a booger in his nose when he was talking to the client or something. Then he's $5 more?!? I'd go with the lowballer too.


Rembrandt? Are we getting our gay, renaissance artists mixed up here or are you pointing at who I think you are...

I feel as if the low ball discussion has propagated it self due to some of my input earlier...I was merely seeing if anyone around here low balls so they can buy another "rig" or two. I honestly don't care much about low ballers, because my clients stick with me and i charge what i want...sure i have a minor bit of turn over but those are usually price shoppers any ways who I give two fat dumps about. I am young, but i have a pretty good grasp on how things work...not all of us young guys are dumb or hung up on " Awww man I lost a 20 dollar lawn to a guy with a push mower"...if a customer is going to dump you to save 5 or 10 bucks a week...you don't want them any way.

Speaking of certain young guys on this site...mikey, get out of bed and plow that driveway! My girl has a fit if there is an inch out there on the ground...like her car is going to get stuck or something! GET TO IT!:laughing:


----------



## MikeLawnSnowLLC

Whats the story with this miga show I'm probably going to go wed. do i need to register or can i just pay at the door? How much is it? and are any of you guys taking classes or are you just going to look at equipment?


----------



## Tscape

ChaseCreekSnow;1016193 said:


> Rembrandt? Are we getting our gay, renaissance artists mixed up here or are you pointing at who I think you are...
> 
> I feel as if the low ball discussion has propagated it self due to some of my input earlier...I was merely seeing if anyone around here low balls so they can buy another "rig" or two. I honestly don't care much about low ballers, because my clients stick with me and i charge what i want...sure i have a minor bit of turn over but those are usually price shoppers any ways who I give two fat dumps about. I am young, but i have a pretty good grasp on how things work...not all of us young guys are dumb or hung up on " Awww man I lost a 20 dollar lawn to a guy with a push mower"...if a customer is going to dump you to save 5 or 10 bucks a week...you don't want them any way.
> 
> Speaking of certain young guys on this site...mikey, get out of bed and plow that driveway! My girl has a fit if there is an inch out there on the ground...like her car is going to get stuck or something! GET TO IT!:laughing:


Actually it was a post impressionist, maybe even a cubist. But you know what I mean. I think it's great that there are so many young guys out there working hard at building something of their own. It's just that sometimes they get going on a STOOPID discussion, that is only marginally relevant to the real world. It's times like these where I wish the sagely old men would take over and dispense with some advice. They never do, though. I fear it drives them away or shuts them down, to the detriment of us all.


----------



## Leisure Time LC

TheXpress2002;1016037 said:


> He just sent you a 30 day notice and gave me the contract for $5.00 plus free sod replacement in the spring.


I cant compete with that.....


----------



## Jason Pallas

Leisure Time LC;1016244 said:


> I cant compete with that.....


I can. I'll throw in a free Spring aeration AND a free Fall aeration!


----------



## Superior L & L

Jason Pallas;1016252 said:


> I can. I'll throw in a free Spring aeration AND a free Fall aeration!


and put mulch in the beds for $21.95 per yd installed payuppayup


----------



## silvetouch

Leisure Time LC;1016024 said:


> I bid it at $7.50 and got the job :laughing: JK





TheXpress2002;1016037 said:


> He just sent you a 30 day notice and gave me the contract for $5.00 plus free sod replacement in the spring.





Jason Pallas;1016252 said:


> I can. I'll throw in a free Spring aeration AND a free Fall aeration!


SORRRY.....i'll match all of the above..and install irrigation for the free sod that is installed in the spring.....:laughing:


----------



## ajslands

silvetouch;1016267 said:


> SORRRY.....i'll match all of the above..and install irrigation for the free sod that is installed in the spring.....:laughing:


i'll include that and a free season of snowplowing! :laughing:


----------



## branhamt

silvetouch;1016267 said:


> SORRRY.....i'll match all of the above..and install irrigation for the free sod that is installed in the spring.....:laughing:


I am gonna sit on the couch in drink beer and watch you guys and be farther ahead! Serious note to all this if you do all the work and there is no profit then you might be better off joining me.:laughing:


----------



## ajslands

Dam, were all gonna be broke by the end of summer!


----------



## silvetouch

ajslands;1016307 said:


> Dam, were all gonna be broke by the end of summer!


not me....required irrigation service with service agreement at a charge or $1000. :laughing:


----------



## Jason Pallas

..........and I'll give you a coupon for 50% any landscape installation over $400, LOL


----------



## bln

Back to the serious stuff, are we getting together to do some drinking at otools on Tuesday or wensday, if we go there I will buy some pitchers


----------



## P&M Landscaping

I think I'm going with AJ Tuesday


----------



## Matson Snow

P&M Landscaping;1016426 said:


> I think I'm going with AJ Tuesday


Are you two taking the Short Bus......


----------



## Milwaukee

Go there at 9 a.m. on Wed with Friends that are watch this thread. ussmileyflag


----------



## P&M Landscaping

Matson Snow;1016434 said:


> Are you two taking the Short Bus......


The Jeep is kind of short, but I think were taking AJ's truck which is a long bed. So no


----------



## Leisure Time LC

bln;1016418 said:


> Back to the serious stuff, are we getting together to do some drinking at otools on Tuesday or wensday, if we go there I will buy some pitchers


I am in for Wednesday


----------



## Allor Outdoor

Ill be there Wednesday as well....


----------



## bln

Hey brian, I'm the guy that got your meal at olgas, thanks again for giving me those dates last year.


----------



## Allor Outdoor

bln;1016483 said:


> Hey brian, I'm the guy that got your meal at olgas, thanks again for giving me those dates last year.


Hey man! I tired PMing you to say Thanks but not sure if you got it. Anyways Thanks again for lunch...you really didn't need to do that!!!

Lets catch up at the snow on Wednesday!


----------



## procut

My current insurance agent is no longer going to carry the company that I have been with for the last few years, so they have to re-quote me with another one of their carriers. I figured that it would be just as good a time as any to grab a few other quotes just to keep everyone honest. 

I heard of that Hortica company through guys on this thread and figured I'd give them a try. I got a hold of them through their website, and the "local" agent, I believe his name was Brian, (Is that who you guys deal with) called me a few times, got all my info, and then I never heard from him again.

Is this guy / company really on the up and up? If they are great as everyone here says they are, I might try to follow up with them again. Just curious what everyone elses expiriences have been.


----------



## Leisure Time LC

Allor Outdoor;1016477 said:


> Ill be there Wednesday as well....


What time Wednesday??


----------



## Superior L & L

Wednesday for beers or to go kick lawn mower tires. ?


----------



## Superior L & L

bln;1016483 said:


> Hey brian, I'm the guy that got your meal at olgas, thanks again for giving me those dates last year.


Brian, can u get me a couple of dates also. I like tall, long haired blonds that are easy !!!! Just don't tell my wife.


----------



## 2FAST4U

Tuesday afternoon!!! hope to see some of you guys there. wonder if weingartz will have the beer room again


----------



## michigancutter

We might go on wensday too. Have to rebuild my motor on my sled first. Blew the bearings in her yesterday. Looking forward to putting some faces with names on plowsite. Will be there about noon if we go.


----------



## lawnprolawns

procut;1016524 said:


> My current insurance agent is no longer going to carry the company that I have been with for the last few years, so they have to re-quote me with another one of their carriers. I figured that it would be just as good a time as any to grab a few other quotes just to keep everyone honest.
> 
> I heard of that Hortica company through guys on this thread and figured I'd give them a try. I got a hold of them through their website, and the "local" agent, I believe his name was Brian, (Is that who you guys deal with) called me a few times, got all my info, and then I never heard from him again.
> 
> Is this guy / company really on the up and up? If they are great as everyone here says they are, I might try to follow up with them again. Just curious what everyone elses expiriences have been.


I'd try again, just the savings were worth it. He was great with following up with us.


----------



## asps4u

lawnprolawns;1016581 said:


> I'd try again, just the savings were worth it. He was great with following up with us.


x2 he's been great to deal with for me as well


----------



## christheboss

Anyone know any good places to buy bulk salt? I went to Dales the other day but no was there. Any suggestions would be welcomed? :whistling:


----------



## terrapro

WTF, why do I have to live an hour away from the fun!


----------



## BossPlowGuy04

ill be at the snow on tuesday gonna head up there around noon. Black Alex's Lawn and Landscaping hoodie don't be afraid to say hello


----------



## Jason Pallas

Back to the lowballing discussion - here's my latest thought. Because of Senator Buning, the Federal Unemployment extension wasn't renewed. What could that possibly mean to us? Well, perhaps all the unemployed scabs who've been out there cutting lawns for $15 (because You and I have subsidized their operations by way of Unemployment benefits) will finally have actually charge more (real world prices) because their "income" from cutting lawns is no longer being supplemented by our tax dollars. Just a thought.


----------



## Metro Lawn

christheboss;1016633 said:


> Anyone know any good places to buy bulk salt? I went to Dales the other day but no was there. Any suggestions would be welcomed? :whistling:


Which Dale's? If you are on the Eastside, you can try B&W on North Ave. in Mt. Clemens, Sabiston on Hoover in Warren, or Soulliere's on Little Mack in SCS.


----------



## lawnprolawns

BossPlowGuy04;1016693 said:


> ill be at the snow on tuesday gonna head up there around noon. Black Alex's Lawn and Landscaping hoodie don't be afraid to say hello


If I saw you I'd be afraid to say hello. 

I'll be up there one of the days.. or both if I'm bored. Gotta say hey to all the PS buddies.. lol. Cole, you ought to come, I'd like to say hi.


----------



## christheboss

What about that place on Utica and Garfield? I seen a sign for bulk salt today but couldn't figure out what company it was to inquire about the prices. Thank you Metro!


----------



## lawnprolawns

Okay, lets not freak out when you see my truck on Craigslist.. I''m still plowing snow, still in business, just trying to save some $$. 

Anyone want it? Dont really plan on selling it, but if the price is right...

http://detroit.craigslist.org/wyn/cto/1622708703.html


----------



## Milwaukee

lawnprolawns;1016833 said:


> Okay, lets not freak out when you see my truck on Craigslist.. I''m still plowing snow, still in business, just trying to save some $$.
> 
> Anyone want it? Don't really plan on selling it, but if the price is right...
> 
> http://detroit.craigslist.org/wyn/cto/1622708703.html


You be have hard time sell in this economy now. My Uncle try replace his 07 Lincoln Mark LT with 06 E350 since he like passenger van for strange reason. Nobody will buy for $25K. It have 24k miles with full loaded.

You can spread info by post in different city on craiglist and autorv.com I tell my friends if they interested to buy F250.


----------



## Luther

Tscape;1016227 said:


> It's times like these where I wish the sagely old men would take over and dispense with some advice. They never do, though. I fear it drives them away or shuts them down, to the detriment of us all.


You should know better than to use the word never, Mr. Fescue.

These type of arguments are a turn off to me....I really don't feel the need to get in the middle of an emotionally filled, nonsensical argument such as "lowballer".

We've all fallen victim to the personal and/or professional attack. I understand the need to defend ones' self. It's a pride thing......and many here are proud. However it does look stupid to the casual reader.

Sometimes I put it this way when someone wants or seeks advise.......would your mother or father be proud of the job you just did? Would they think you did the best you could, or would they be disappointed in you? Is this really the best you can do? Would your wife or kids be proud of your effort?

Shame and guilt does work, and is a great training tool.

I for one think you do a wonderful job dispensing advise. You ain't no Spring chicken. 

If we were all the same type of thinkers and talkers this place would be boring.....call me sick if you will, but I like things that are not boring.


----------



## alternative

christheboss;1016793 said:


> What about that place on Utica and Garfield? I seen a sign for bulk salt today but couldn't figure out what company it was to inquire about the prices. Thank you Metro!


Sure, thats 3 C's Landscaping. They have bulk for $90/ton 586-4154850


----------



## ajslands

That one guy sells it for 65/ton


----------



## alternative

Quote "If we were all the same type of thinkers and talkers this place would be boring.....call me sick if you will, but I like things that are not boring."--- 

Right on...How boring would the conversation be if all that we talked about were the radar images, models and snow totals.


----------



## 24v6spd

Jason Pallas;1016738 said:


> Back to the lowballing discussion - here's my latest thought. Because of Senator Buning, the Federal Unemployment extension wasn't renewed. What could that possibly mean to us? Well, perhaps all the unemployed scabs who've been out there cutting lawns for $15 (because You and I have subsidized their operations by way of Unemployment benefits) will finally have actually charge more (real world prices) because their "income" from cutting lawns is no longer being supplemented by our tax dollars. Just a thought.


I for one am glad they didn't renew the umemployment extension, although it may be short lived as it is up for another vote this week. 2 years is just way too long to be able to collect benefits. I agree that our tax dollars are subsidizing people working under the table in this and many other industries.


----------



## Superior L & L

lawnprolawns;1016833 said:


> Okay, lets not freak out when you see my truck on Craigslist.. I''m still plowing snow, still in business, just trying to save some $$.
> 
> Anyone want it? Dont really plan on selling it, but if the price is right...
> 
> http://detroit.craigslist.org/wyn/cto/1622708703.html


I sure am glad that Sean plows my lot for me  Looks like Jim is going to be SOL when you show up to help plow at Ford with a 1998 Volkswagen TDI. What size blade do they make for that anyways 

now im done busting your chops heres a nice one http://detroit.craigslist.org/wyn/cto/1611384428.html


----------



## Leisure Time LC

Superior L & L;1016901 said:


> I sure am glad that Sean plows my lot for me  Looks like Jim is going to be SOL when you show up to help plow at Ford with a 1998 Volkswagen TDI. What size blade do they make for that anyways
> 
> now im done busting your chops heres a nice one http://detroit.craigslist.org/wyn/cto/1611384428.html


That would look good towing around lawn equipment


----------



## TheXpress2002

Superior L & L;1016901 said:


> I sure am glad that Sean plows my lot for me  Looks like Jim is going to be SOL when you show up to help plow at Ford with a 1998 Volkswagen TDI. What size blade do they make for that anyways
> 
> now im done busting your chops heres a nice one http://detroit.craigslist.org/wyn/cto/1611384428.html


He is going to be doing the sidewalk with it.


----------



## Jason Pallas

BossPlowGuy04;1016693 said:


> ill be at the snow on tuesday gonna head up there around noon. Black Alex's Lawn and Landscaping hoodie don't be afraid to say hello


I'm confused: are you going to to be in a black hoodie that says "Alex's Lawn and Landscaping" or is your LCO really called "Black Alex's Lawn and Landscaping"?

Grammar and punctuation can be so critical


----------



## Lightningllc

Jim,

That display you guys had was very unique at rock outdoorrama, Who came up with that idea to put that there.

People were saying how awesome it was and i talked to jaun and he said people loved the display but not selling jobs.

That was the best display there, Visonary had the next best display.

Good luck to you and troy you guys do good work.


----------



## terrapro

TheXpress2002;1016934 said:


> He is going to be doing the sidewalk with it.


You guys need to see the smart car with plow thread on here. 



Jason Pallas;1016951 said:


> I'm confused: are you going to to be in a black hoodie that says "Alex's Lawn and Landscaping" or is your LCO really called "Black Alex's Lawn and Landscaping"?
> 
> Grammar and punctuation can be so critical


LOL I read that also and if I hadn't of met Alex I would've thought the same thing.


----------



## Luther

Lightningllc;1016957 said:


> Jim,
> 
> That display you guys had was very unique at rock outdoorrama, Who came up with that idea to put that there.
> 
> People were saying how awesome it was and i talked to jaun and he said people loved the display but not selling jobs.
> 
> That was the best display there, Visonary had the next best display.
> 
> Good luck to you and troy you guys do good work.


Troys idea.....Juan made it a reality.

Thanks for the kind words.


----------



## lawnprolawns

Milwaukee;1016840 said:


> You be have hard time sell in this economy now. My Uncle try replace his 07 Lincoln Mark LT with 06 E350 since he like passenger van for strange reason. Nobody will buy for $25K. It have 24k miles with full loaded.
> 
> You can spread info by post in different city on craiglist and autorv.com I tell my friends if they interested to buy F250.


Like I said, if the price is right. I'm not trying hard to sell it, I wouldn't mind keeping it. My butt has become well acquainted with the seat the last week also. (Why do I think I'm going to be hearing crap for that comment? .. lol)


----------



## Sharpcut 1

"Hey Augie, are you gonna have a booth and a booze room for Promow?" haha "Quote"

Sean and fellow plowsite members,
Pro-Mower will have a booth at the MGIA Show. We are at the end of one of the rows. We will be unveiling a new line of ZTR Mowers known as World Lawn. Stop by and check them out. They look like an E%^*RK without the E%^*RK price. Use real pumps and wheel motors too!! Will also have our Hustler, Walker, and possibly Big Dog.

Will also have info on our open house on March 11th. We will be flying in Wayne Voltz, who writes for some of the Lawn Industry Rags. He will do a 4 hr seminar on pricing in a down economy.

Stop by, we would like to put some names with faces. We also might have some additional deals for Lawnsite/Plowsite members.

Unfortunately, we will have no beer! :bluebounc


----------



## lawnprolawns

TCLA;1016974 said:


> Troys idea.....Juan made it a reality.
> 
> Thanks for the kind words.


Any pictures or do we get to see it at the MGIA show also? Wish I could have seen this "awesome setup"


----------



## CJSLAWNSERVICE

lawnprolawns;1016833 said:


> Okay, lets not freak out when you see my truck on Craigslist.. I''m still plowing snow, still in business, just trying to save some $$.
> 
> Anyone want it? Dont really plan on selling it, but if the price is right...
> 
> http://detroit.craigslist.org/wyn/cto/1622708703.html


If you were at 20 k and you relettered it CJ's I'd take it mike...


----------



## lawnprolawns

Temping. 22? I'll throw in a free Happy Meal and a snow shovel.


----------



## CJSLAWNSERVICE

happy meal to make or break the deal..... chicken nuggets or a burger lol ? My budget is 20 but if you still want to sell in a month or so and I havent found anything we'll talk .


----------



## lawnprolawns

Sounds good. I at least need to finish up winter with it, or else Paul is right, Jim would have no one to plow some sites for him. But we'll talk for sure. I'll beat the hell out of it so it's worth 20K for you


----------



## CJSLAWNSERVICE

Just go near alex's new truck and there bound to kiss each other ! Thats about 2k in a new bed right?


----------



## lawnprolawns

Perfect. I will go plow with Alex. Hahaha.. nice. Sorry Alex, just playin.


----------



## Luther

lawnprolawns;1017041 said:


> Any pictures or do we get to see it at the MGIA show also? Wish I could have seen this "awesome setup"


If you missed it.....poof it's gone.



lawnprolawns;1017058 said:


> Sounds good. I at least need to finish up winter with it, or else Paul is right, Jim would have no one to plow some sites for him.


The good news is I can overcome this.


----------



## lawnprolawns

TCLA;1017071 said:


> If you missed it.....poof it's gone.
> 
> The good news is I can overcome this.


Ouch. That hurt.


----------



## MikeLawnSnowLLC

Have heard nothing but bad things about those World Lawn mowers few guys from up at all seasons said they are ok if your a part timer but they heard a lot of complaints from people using them everyday, that is on the walk behind model dunno much about the ztr.


----------



## christheboss

alternative;1016877 said:


> Sure, thats 3 C's Landscaping. They have bulk for $90/ton 586-4154850


I called three C's up and and they have pallets and also bulk salt going for $85/ton. You can even set up and account there. I may try them out this up coming week. Thanx for the help!


----------



## alternative

christheboss;1017099 said:


> I called three C's up and and they have pallets and also bulk salt going for $85/ton. You can even set up and account there. I may try them out this up coming week. Thanx for the help!


Yeah, theyre a good group over there. Open just about all the time too.


----------



## alternative

Sharpcut 1;1017032 said:


> "Hey Augie, are you gonna have a booth and a booze room for Promow?" haha "Quote"
> 
> Sean and fellow plowsite members,
> Pro-Mower will have a booth at the MGIA Show. We are at the end of one of the rows. We will be unveiling a new line of ZTR Mowers known as World Lawn. Stop by and check them out. They look like an E%^*RK without the E%^*RK price. Use real pumps and wheel motors too!! Will also have our Hustler, Walker, and possibly Big Dog.
> 
> Will also have info on our open house on March 11th. We will be flying in Wayne Voltz, who writes for some of the Lawn Industry Rags. He will do a 4 hr seminar on pricing in a down economy.
> 
> Stop by, we would like to put some names with faces. We also might have some additional deals for Lawnsite/Plowsite members
> Unfortunately, we will have no beer! :bluebounc


NO BEER... Im not going.


----------



## Lightningllc

Theres a really good wing place called buffalo wild wings on novi rd and 12 mile, They have all kinds of good beer

Weingartz has there steakhouse coming up also, Good food!!!! I remember the good day's when all the open houses had catering and grills and beer.

Rock showplace charges $6 a beer just fyi bring cash.


----------



## ChaseCreekSnow

Lightningllc;1017249 said:


> Theres a really good wing place called buffalo wild wings on novi rd and 12 mile, They have all kinds of good beer
> 
> Weingartz has there steakhouse coming up also, Good food!!!! I remember the good day's when all the open houses had catering and grills and beer.
> 
> Rock showplace charges $6 a beer just fyi bring cash.


Bdubs is excellent. Also a good place on haggerty and maple called uptown grille- over 200 different kinds of beers and amazing food.

And 6 bucks for a beer? It better not be some buttwiper or high life ********...Im parking lot pimpin' it if that is the case..ill provide my own and bring it in a water bottle. Look for the giant guy with a fro.


----------



## asps4u

ChaseCreekSnow;1017318 said:


> Bdubs is excellent. Also a good place on haggerty and maple called uptown grille- over 200 different kinds of beers and amazing food.
> 
> Ahh yes 3 miles from my house, that works out great for me
> 
> And 6 bucks for a beer? It better not be some buttwiper or high life ********...Im parking lot pimpin' it if that is the case..ill provide my own and bring it in a water bottle. Look for the giant guy with a fro.


What day you going? I'll join you in the parking lot...Should I bring the grille and do a full out tailgate pre-party?


----------



## ChaseCreekSnow

asps4u;1017323 said:


> What day you going? I'll join you in the parking lot...Should I bring the grille and do a full out tailgate pre-party?


Mmmm, we could knock back a few out there..Maybe a bit cold for tail gating buddy..we will do some partying this summer for sure. I think ill go on wednesday. Ill let you know for sure tomorrow.


----------



## Leisure Time LC

asps4u;1017323 said:


> What day you going? I'll join you in the parking lot...Should I bring the grille and do a full out tailgate pre-party?


I have a bonfire pit


----------



## ChaseCreekSnow

Leisure Time LC;1017346 said:


> I have a bonfire pit


OOHhhhh this could be good ussmileyflag Or a drunken mess!


----------



## bln

I'm going on wensday, then at about 3:30 I will be at otools on novi rd. I mow and plow the place, they owe me a decent amount of coin so I will be buying pitures and and wings. Call (248)-982-5263. I have a pass for free parking and admission for me and 4 others. I'm located in south lyon so if anyone wants to go let me know


----------



## bigjeeping

Lawn guys: you can sub your stuff out to this guy and net 20% instantly.

They also offer services such as flower bead weeding.


----------



## CJSLAWNSERVICE

bln;1017398 said:


> I'm going on wensday, then at about 3:30 I will be at otools on novi rd. I mow and plow the place, they owe me a decent amount of coin so I will be buying pitures and and wings. Call (248)-982-5263. I have a pass for free parking and admission for me and 4 others. I'm located in south lyon so if anyone wants to go let me know


I'll try to make it ...


----------



## bln

I owe u a beer anyway


----------



## Superior L & L

bln;1017398 said:


> I'm going on wensday, then at about 3:30 I will be at otools on novi rd. I mow and plow the place, they owe me a decent amount of coin so I will be buying pitures and and wings. Call (248)-982-5263. I have a pass for free parking and admission for me and 4 others. I'm located in south lyon so if anyone wants to go let me know


Im in screw the show, ive seen it all before !! beers all day


----------



## bln

330 otools novi rd. C u there. Back room and nobody try and steal my account. All this lowballer talk has me worried.


----------



## M&S Property

bln;1017467 said:


> 330 otools novi rd. C u there. Back room and nobody try and steal my account. All this lowballer talk has me worried.


Consider it gone.....


----------



## Leisure Time LC

ChaseCreekSnow;1017356 said:


> OOHhhhh this could be good ussmileyflag Or a drunken mess!


Yes it could be


----------



## alternative

I just left there with a signed contract.. and your wings!



hahaa


----------



## bln

I shouldn't of expected anything less from this group. But then again I'm just as bad.


----------



## Metro Lawn

bigjeeping;1017442 said:


> Lawn guys: you can sub your stuff out to this guy and net 20% instantly.
> 
> They also offer services such as flower bead weeding.


Must be for hippies..... rofl


----------



## Superior L & L

bln;1017398 said:


> I'm going on wensday, then at about 3:30 I will be at otools on novi rd. I mow and plow the place, they owe me a decent amount of coin so I will be buying pitures and and wings. Call (248)-982-5263. I have a pass for free parking and admission for me and 4 others. I'm located in south lyon so if anyone wants to go let me know


Is it north or south of 96


----------



## bln

South, if you hit 10 mile you have gone too far. It is on the right hand side pass the post office


----------



## Allor Outdoor

bln;1017552 said:


> South, if you hit 10 mile you have gone too far. It is on the right hand side pass the post office


I'll be there...sounds like a good time, and I'll finally be able to put some faces to names!


----------



## lawnprolawns

I'm going to try and make it both days, hopefully I'll see some of you. Call me if you want, 248 756 7201.


----------



## Lightningllc

Superior L & L;1017455 said:


> Im in screw the show, ive seen it all before !! beers all day


Paul I'm riding with you.


----------



## Lightningllc

bln;1017552 said:


> South, if you hit 10 mile you have gone too far. It is on the right hand side pass the post office


Does Steve still own the place??? If I go call a taxi.


----------



## asps4u

Lightningllc;1017606 said:


> Does Steve still own the place??? If I go call a taxi.


I've got a buddy who owns a cab company that drives you and your car home if anyone wants the number, that's how I'll be getting home


----------



## bln

Yes steve still owns it.


----------



## TheXpress2002

Just a heads up to everyone. Today while I was on the road I came across 6 different weigh master trucks with each one of them having a truck pulled over. Make sure trucks your trucks are in compliance. They seem to be out in full force.


----------



## bln

Thanks express, are u going to join us at otools.


----------



## ajslands

asps4u;1017617 said:


> I've got a buddy who owns a cab company that drives you and your car home if anyone wants the number, that's how I'll be getting home


Can this guy plow lots if it decides to snow tommorw night? :laughing:

7342239302 I'll be at thE show tommorow at bout 3:30


----------



## Superior L & L

TheXpress2002;1017653 said:


> Just a heads up to everyone. Today while I was on the road I came across 6 different weigh master trucks with each one of them having a truck pulled over. Make sure trucks your trucks are in compliance. They seem to be out in full force.


Im going to ride my bike to the expo, just so they cannot pull me over :laughing:


----------



## Milwaukee

Go there on Wed at 9 a.m. with my friends.

I be wear green t-shirt with black pant.


----------



## TheXpress2002

Superior L & L;1017864 said:


> Im going to ride my bike to the expo, just so they cannot pull me over :laughing:


I am sure someone will have their bike with a shovel rack attached, locked up around a light pole at the expo. If we are luckythe same person may bring a friend and that bike will have a salting bucket over the handle bars.:laughing:


----------



## terrapro

TheXpress2002;1017943 said:


> I am sure someone will have their bike with a shovel rack attached, locked up around a light pole at the expo. If we are luckythe same person may bring a friend and that *bike will have a salting bucket over the handle bars*.:laughing:


Hey I already patented that, don't be infringing!


----------



## CJSLAWNSERVICE

Express....


----------



## Danhoe

Who does new install's ? have acouple to bid on.


----------



## Superior L & L

Danhoe;1017967 said:


> Who does new install's ? have acouple to bid on.


I do, i do :redbounce:redbounce:redbounce


----------



## terrapro

Danhoe;1017967 said:


> Who does new install's ? have acouple to bid on.


Me too me too!


----------



## Lightningllc

Danhoe;1017967 said:


> Who does new install's ? have acouple to bid on.


Dan,

We do full installs and full maintenance.

sprinklers, lawn, landscape, landprep, excavating, hauling, snow


----------



## silvetouch

ajslands;1017688 said:


> Can this guy plow lots if it decides to snow tommorw night? :laughing:
> 
> 7342239302 I'll be at thE show tommorow at bout 3:30


snow? .


----------



## Matson Snow

TheXpress2002;1017653 said:


> Just a heads up to everyone. Today while I was on the road I came across 6 different weigh master trucks with each one of them having a truck pulled over. Make sure trucks your trucks are in compliance. They seem to be out in full force.


Frost Laws are on in Detroit and i think Livingston County and Ann Arbor area....Macomb and Oakland countys are looking like Maybee Monday....


----------



## Matson Snow

Danhoe;1017967 said:


> Who does new install's ? have acouple to bid on.


I do and i will LowBall the Crap out of anyone....:laughing:


----------



## bln

Ajsland just became ajstaxi service for our Otools adventure


----------



## bln

Ajsland just became ajstaxi service for our Otools adventure


----------



## Milwaukee

bln;1018122 said:


> Ajsland just became ajstaxi service for our Otools adventure


We have our E350 passenger van but we wouldn't risk drive in this salt.:waving:


----------



## Lightningllc

I got a 16 foot cube with a mower ramp on back, I will load all your bikes up and take ya to otooles, I think we could sqeeze 20 people in it there's a pallet of icemelt so sit on.


I'll at the show at 11 am with all the gang and some subs.


----------



## terrapro

Lightningllc;1018325 said:


> I got a 16 foot cube with a mower ramp on back, I will load all your bikes up and take ya to otooles, I think we could sqeeze 20 people in it there's a pallet of icemelt so sit on.
> 
> I'll at the show at 11 am with all the gang and some subs.


I will only go if there is a disco ball and roller skates in the van.


----------



## magnatrac

I will be there with my brothers tomorrow afternoon. I hope to be the around noon or noon 30. It would be nice to put some faces with names. If this little beer party is going to happen I think I may just have to stop by 

, shaun


----------



## ajslands

Just got back from the show, there's some nice stuff, saw joeslawncar and tcla truck and suv but didn't see him, and I'll be joining sima and mgia


----------



## bln

Oh, the party is on, 3:30 otools


----------



## Leisure Time LC

bln;1018357 said:


> Oh, the party is on, 3:30 otools


I will be there, probably plowed by then


----------



## Lightningllc

sorry won't be there at 330 got a docs appt to get my broken wrist looked at. But after maybe since i'll be at providence in novi.


----------



## Plow Dude

I'd go there again just to see the girls at the Boss Plow display.


----------



## lawnprolawns

Plow Dude;1018459 said:


> I'd go there again just to see the girls at the Boss Plow display.


Cant blame you. lol


----------



## Leisure Time LC

Plow Dude;1018459 said:


> I'd go there again just to see the girls at the Boss Plow display.


They were HOT...... Thats for sure


----------



## TheXpress2002

So to give everyone a topic of discussion tomorrow. Looking at the long range forecast here. Heads up beginning next Tuesday, things could be very interesting. Beyond that I think we are in for the heaviest snows of the season after that. With the pattern being shown I feel we are all going to be pleading for mercy by April 1. I do not want to hype this but I am looking at some scary shiz


----------



## TheXpress2002

Slightly OT....

I am selling my Toro Snow Commander GTS 38600. This blower is only 14 months old and used very little and is spotless.

I purchased it for a little over $800.00 

I am looking for $500.00 firm.


----------



## terrapro

TheXpress2002;1018476 said:


> So to give everyone a topic of discussion tomorrow. Looking at the long range forecast here. Heads up beginning next Tuesday, things could be very interesting. Beyond that I think we are in for the heaviest snows of the season after that. With the pattern being shown I feel we are all going to be pleading for mercy by April 1. I do not want to hype this but I am looking at some scary shiz


I pray you are sooo wrong. I have big things going on in April that I do not need hindered by heavy snows in March slowing things down.


----------



## P&M Landscaping

TheXpress2002;1018476 said:


> So to give everyone a topic of discussion tomorrow. Looking at the long range forecast here. Heads up beginning next Tuesday, things could be very interesting. Beyond that I think we are in for the heaviest snows of the season after that. With the pattern being shown I feel we are all going to be pleading for mercy by April 1. I do not want to hype this but I am looking at some scary shiz


March fools?!


----------



## Jays Green Daze

This is OT as well but does anyone have an electronic copy of irrigation service call sheet that the techs would fill out and turn in for billing (I had a nice one I had been working on this winter were the techs "checked" the common parts/material used, time in/out, and what not but my hard drive crashed yesterday without notice and while I pay for online backup this form seems to not have been one of the documents that were backed up )


----------



## MikeLawnSnowLLC

I'll be there around 10 am so i'll see u guys there!


----------



## silvetouch

i was there today and will be back tomorrow at 8 AM.


----------



## Milwaukee

Well I be wear red coat with word say North Fork Curran, Mi or green with blue coat with group from Do It All Do It Right. 

I will have camera if anyone want get group of picture. 


We will say we be there around 9-10 a.m. and stay until no idea.


----------



## bln

Let's get the boss girls to otools


----------



## axl

Would love to plow the BOSS girls :waving:


----------



## silvetouch

bln;1018590 said:


> Let's get the boss girls to otools


lol.... that's Jerrys (from complete hitch) daughter and her friend.


----------



## ChaseCreekSnow

Should be there around 10am. Might be meeting up with mike from Lawn Pro and couple of my other buddies in the biz. Look for the tall guy. See ya guys tomorrow!


----------



## bln

Let's invite jerry then


----------



## Metro Lawn

I'm riding our latest gas saving rider to the show... :laughing:


----------



## Milwaukee

ChaseCreekSnow;1018612 said:


> Should be there around 10am. Might be meeting up with mike from Lawn Pro and couple of my other buddies in the biz. Look for the tall guy. See ya guys tomorrow!


How we would know who is tall if there person that is 6'6

Well let hope we meet some members from here.

I have meet 5 members in 3 years of here. so hope we meet more.


----------



## Lightningllc

Metro Lawn;1018705 said:


> I'm riding our latest gas saving rider to the show... :laughing:


that would be the best marketing tool in ann arbor it's a green town, too bad I would not keep employees around if we owned that kind of mower I can barly get them to run a walkbehind.


----------



## Superior L & L

Milwaukee;1017872 said:
 

> Go there on Wed at 9 a.m. with my friends.
> 
> I be wear green t-shirt with black pant.





Milwaukee;1018563 said:


> Well I be wear red coat with word say North Fork Curran, Mi or green with blue coat with group from Do It All Do It Right.
> .





BossPlowGuy04;1016693 said:


> ill be at the snow on tuesday gonna head up there around noon. Black Alex's Lawn and Landscaping hoodie don't be afraid to say hello


:laughing::laughing:
I love it, i dont know what shirt im putting on till i look in the closet !!!!!

Got to look our best for the MGIA show


----------



## Lightningllc

bunch of us at buffalo wild wings right now. Good food and beer


----------



## MikeLawnSnowLLC

Highlight of the show was def. the "BOSS" girls holy ****!!!! A lot of nice equipment as well I'll def. be making some new purchases in the next few weeks!!!!


----------



## bln

We are otools come up


----------



## redskinsfan34

Did you say you guys are a bunch of tools? Sorry. Couldn't resist.


----------



## bln

No, we are not redskins fans


----------



## ajslands

bln;1019127 said:


> No, we are not redskins fans


:laughing: :laughing: lol :laughing: :laughing:


----------



## Milwaukee

we go to otools

hope everybody is there.


----------



## AndyTblc

Ok here is what I"m thinking, 
I'm heading to Florida on Friday for a week. I have a back-up person for plowing who would use my truck, BUT I was looking at the forecast and there is no snow, all 40's and lows in the 30's. 
I need some stuff done on my truck, mainly preventative maintenance, such as a tune-up and this and that. Do you think I"m safe to have it at my mechanics all week while I'm gone, or should I keep it home with the plow hooked up just in-case.


----------



## firelwn82

AndyTblc;1019156 said:


> Do you think I"m safe to have it at my mechanics all week while I'm gone, or should I keep it home with the plow hooked up just in-case.


See if the mechanic can have it good to go at night that way if something does happen your back up guy can just go get it from there hook the blade up and get to work. Drop it off when he's done and the mechanic can finish. Tune up and Misc stuff should be able to be done in a day.


----------



## Milwaukee

chasecreeksnow, Bossplowguy04, Xpress, TLCA Leisure time,Matson, and I don't know some 3 guys.


----------



## Stuffdeer

Milwaukee;1019169 said:


> chasecreeksnow, Bossplowguy04, Xpress, TLCA Leisure time,Matson, and I don't know some 3 guys.


Nice to meet you and everyone else today!


----------



## lawnprolawns

Milwaukee;1019169 said:


> chasecreeksnow, Bossplowguy04, Xpress, TLCA Leisure time,Matson, and I don't know some 3 guys.


Hey dont forget about me!

It was definitely fun to see everyone, except Scott.. he would not stop giving me crap about me being 20 and not drinking.. lol.

I even got to meet the infamous Mark Oomkes!


----------



## silvetouch

AndyTblc;1019156 said:


> Ok here is what I"m thinking,
> I'm heading to Florida on Friday for a week. I have a back-up person for plowing who would use my truck, BUT I was looking at the forecast and there is no snow, all 40's and lows in the 30's.
> I need some stuff done on my truck, mainly preventative maintenance, such as a tune-up and this and that. Do you think I"m safe to have it at my mechanics all week while I'm gone, or should I keep it home with the plow hooked up just in-case.


i'm dropping my 1 of my trucks off at the dealer to have alot of warranty work done tomorrow. I was waiting for a dry spell to do this. I think you should be good. But i would keep an eye on the weather and be able to have it back in running workable condition with a day notice just in case.


----------



## AndyTblc

silvetouch;1019230 said:


> i'm dropping my 1 of my trucks off at the dealer to have alot of warranty work done tomorrow. I was waiting for a dry spell to do this. I think you should be good. But i would keep an eye on the weather and be able to have it back in running workable condition with a day notice just in case.


Well if worst came to worst, I have another guy and his own truck, but I hate to ask him to do anything for plowing, because he just does what he needs to. I know the weather is going to be mid to upper 40's and lows in the lower 30's. I think I will be safe (famous last words)


----------



## silvetouch

lawnprolawns;1019223 said:


> Hey dont forget about me!
> 
> It was definitely fun to see everyone, except Scott.. he would not stop giving me crap about me being 20 and not drinking.. lol.
> 
> I even got to meet the infamous Mark Oomkes!





Milwaukee;1019169 said:


> chasecreeksnow, Bossplowguy04, Xpress, TLCA Leisure time,Matson, and I don't know some 3 guys.


lol....apparently i got jipped out of this meet today when i was there....oh well... i think i may have drove past lawnpro when i was leaving though. ( i think that's the name that was on the truck)

i was only there for a short while to sit through the D.O.T. conference. Interesting speaker.....although, i think i may have to get my 10speed bike dot compliant now.


----------



## Milwaukee

Xpress told me you left.

I was surpise to see my emeny was there. we just ignore.

Allor outdoor was there too.


----------



## ajslands

So guys that went today? What was you favorite part, I liked the new skidsteers by cat and the exmark demo mower, but that was alot of walking with a fractures pelvis and I was in pain afterwards. Got to see some hot girls too!


----------



## branhamt

AndyTblc;1019243 said:


> Well if worst came to worst, I have another guy and his own truck, but I hate to ask him to do anything for plowing, because he just does what he needs to. I know the weather is going to be mid to upper 40's and lows in the lower 30's. I think I will be safe (famous last words)


I can help you out if you need it.


----------



## cgrappler135

It was definately nice to put some faces with names and posts!


----------



## AndyTblc

branhamt;1019269 said:


> I can help you out if you need it.


You're SE side, I"m over near Grand Rapids on the SW side, I will be alright I think, I just talked to somebody I know that works at a TV station here in G.R. who is a meteorologist and he said I will be safe, no more snow storms for a little while, he said maybe another freak snow storm at the end of the month.


----------



## Jason Pallas

I spent most of the day with one of the "old-timers" up here in the farmland. You can just learn so much from these guys! The years of wisdom is just unbelievable. I had enlisted his help (as I often do on many tough mechanic jobs - he's a good friend of mine) to help me remove three bolts that had broken off inside an engine. It was either get these bolts out - or scrap the engine.
It was like watching a Zen Master or a Indian Medicine Man work his magic. All be darned if at the end of the day, all three bolts were out and the engine was ready to go. This guy also owned a junkyard for years - so, he's seen it all as far as rusted bolts, broken studs, rounded nuts, etc... I can't believe all the tricks you can learn by watching and talking to these guys. These guys are amazing - truly a lost art - I've seen this guy nearly tear down an engine the field with a hammer, pliers, a screwdriver and a knife. I'm a good mechanic - but these guys can make me feel like a kid with a playskool set of tonka toy tools. They put me in awe. 
Thanks again Don! I can't believe the magic that you can work - and I appreciate every minute that you let me work and learn along side of you on days like this. To the young guys out there - find one of these guys, shut your mouth, open your eyes, watch and learn. It will prove to be invaluable - and you might find a really good friend in the process. These old guys have so much wisdom to offer from their years of experience.


----------



## lawnprolawns

Milwaukee;1019253 said:


> Xpress told me you left.
> 
> I was surpise to see my emeny was there. we just ignore.
> 
> Allor outdoor was there too.


Yea I took off with Sean, we had some property to go look at. I forgot you and your "enemy"... should have let you know.... oh well. We can all play nice.

Mil, PM me your cell number.


----------



## firelwn82

Jason Pallas;1019322 said:


> To the young guys out there - find one of these guys, shut your mouth, open your eyes, watch and learn. It will prove to be invaluable - and you might find a really good friend in the process. These old guys have so much wisdom to offer from their years of experience.


Nice. Sounds like a good day for sure. I totally agree with you. Look some some grubby lookin old guy in the field and he is bound to teach you more than you would have even fathomed about.


----------



## firelwn82

FYI... I'm still looking for a decent used 60" ZTR rider or walk behind, I don't really care. Walk behinds lay better stripes imo but the rider is less fatigue through the day. Anyone with info or leads are greatly appreciated. Craigs list and Ebay arn't working out to well


----------



## Danhoe

I sat at the computer working on bids all day, sounds like you had fun ! Dan


----------



## Jason Pallas

Danhoe;1019371 said:


> I sat at the computer working on bids all day, sounds like you had fun ! Dan


It was a good day. Thank you. I sent you a PM about that tranny.


----------



## Milwaukee

Just left at 8:10 p.m. it was like 4 1/2 hours visit with several guys.


Never knew how fun it was. Should do again in spring or summer.


----------



## terrapro

Danhoe;1019371 said:


> I sat at the computer working on bids all day, sounds like you had fun ! Dan


I am with you Dan, darn missed all the fun again.


----------



## Leisure Time LC

lawnprolawns;1019223 said:


> Hey dont forget about me!
> 
> It was definitely fun to see everyone, except Scott.. he would not stop giving me crap about me being 20 and not drinking.. lol.
> 
> I even got to meet the infamous Mark Oomkes!


Oh quit your wining.......... Its all done out of fun.. It was nice to meet everyone today


----------



## ChaseCreekSnow

Whoa what a bunch of freaks!!!! Just kidding,Thanks to BLN who hooked it up fat at Otooles!!! I'm sure ill see you up there at some point.Also, I got to meet the notorious Mark Oomkes,scott from leisure time(who is probably either still drinking or passed out)xpress(nice to meet another Ryan)allor outdoor,alex's lawn,milwaukee,dudes from do it all do it right, blade runners and of course got to catch up with my buddies Jim from TCLA( The legend ) and the young guns over at lawn pro outdoor...I am convinced by years end I will have gotten mike drunk at least once....I am a bad influence...what can i say! If I forgot any names, It was nice to meet you!!!!!:drinkup


----------



## ChaseCreekSnow

Leisure Time LC;1019509 said:


> Oh quit your wining.......... Its all done out of fun.. It was nice to meet everyone today


Oh **** I was wrong...


----------



## michigancutter

Sorry i missed all the fun. I was pulling a motor from my ski-doo, has a cracked case, and blown bearings. Toys are expensive when you want to go fast. Oh well. Looks like no snow for the next 10 days,just water and mud. Well hope we get at least one more good storm before its said and done.


----------



## brookline

Danhoe;1019371 said:


> I sat at the computer working on bids all day, sounds like you had fun ! Dan


Same here. Sounds like I missed a good time!


----------



## jbiggert

It sounds like everyone had a good time. I would have liked to meet some of you guys. Since I dont post often, you probably wouldnt know who I was anyway. Lol. 
Hey Leisure Time is that you in your pickup plowing in the subs at Cherry Hill and Canton Center? If so I saw you the last couple events as we were snow blowing the public sidewalks outside Fairway Pines.


----------



## Leisure Time LC

jbiggert;1019712 said:


> It sounds like everyone had a good time. I would have liked to meet some of you guys. Since I dont post often, you probably wouldnt know who I was anyway. Lol.
> Hey Leisure Time is that you in your pickup plowing in the subs at Cherry Hill and Canton Center? If so I saw you the last couple events as we were snow blowing the public sidewalks outside Fairway Pines.


Yes, that was me, That looks like to much work blowing them walks,


----------



## bln

Had a great time meeting everyone yesterday


----------



## Leisure Time LC

bln;1019726 said:


> Had a great time meeting everyone yesterday


Same here, Thanks for the tab at O'tooles, next time is on me.....


----------



## Luther

I really had a great time meeting all the men at O'tooles. Thank you bln for the beers and the invite. 

Even the highly regarded Express was there. I didn't get the opportunity to talk to him as much as I wanted.

To the delight of the crowd we were blessed by having the great and infamous Mark Oomkes present.:salute:

What a real treat it was meeting and spending a little time with everyone...... :waving:


----------



## asps4u

Unfortunately I got stuck in a meeting all afternoon so I was too late to the party to meet many of you that were there, but it was nice to put names & faces together of those who were still there.  I do agree that we will have to do it again 

Also, for those of you that were asking about my website...We will go live with it by tomorrow at the latest! Feel free to let me know what you think. :waving:


----------



## Leisure Time LC

We will all have to get together after the snowstorm of 2010 that Express is predicting...


----------



## terrapro

Anyone do excavating? I have a question about changing grade.


----------



## procut

terrapro;1019838 said:


> Anyone do excavating? I have a question about changing grade.


Don't get into excavating, but I had the site grading classes in college, I might be able to help.


----------



## Five Star Lawn Care LLC

Well guys it's that time of year again. Very shortly the SE MI thread on Plow Site will start to look like a ghost town and when you get home every night you will have to catch up on the 10 pages of posts that have happened on Michigan LCO's. It's so close I can almost smell the grass being cut.....Smells good doesn't it!!!

As many might know we operate out of Livonia and offer Fertilization and Weed control programs to landscape contractors. We have worked with dozens of contractors over the years to help them expand their list of services so they can attract and successfully retain high quality customers. Many of those contractors are here on Lawn and Plow Site.

We offer you as an LCO the freedom to bid work and include a price for fertilization. Our services are priced with the contractor in mind; we leave the LCO plenty of room for mark-up, so they can make a good profit and still remain competitive.

We offer a wide variety of programs from 4 and 6 step programs, grub control, insect and disease control, monthly bed maintenance, Pre-emergent weed control for beds, parking lot maintenance, one time weed control, aeration, and PGR's.

We have a simple pricing structure that allows the LCO to self bid any properties under 1 acre. Anything over 1 acre we will come out promptly and give you a full price work up.

If this is something that might work for you please either call, PM, or E-mail me via our website. We can sit down and go over our program and see how it will fit into your company's current program. Once we get everything worked out I am no more than a phone call or email away so you are going to get fast and dependable service.

Hope to here from you soon

Eric Estes
Five Star Lawn Care LLC
Cell: 734-812-8942
Office: 734-525-3660
www.fivestarlawncare.com


----------



## MikeLawnSnowLLC

Eric don't know if you do work on the eastside but have a few commercial properties I'm looking to have fertilized was not happy with my last guy at all. Let me know!


----------



## Luther

MikeLawnSnowLLC;1019958 said:


> Eric don't know if you do work on the eastside but have a few commercial properties I'm looking to have fertilized was not happy with my last guy at all. Let me know!


I can help you there if Eric can't......if so feel free to pm me.


----------



## alternative

Jim and Eric, PM sent.Fert is the ONLY service in the landscape that we currently dont do in-house and I need a new sub this year.


----------



## brookline

Superior L & L;1019028 said:


> :laughing::laughing:
> I love it, i dont know what shirt im putting on till i look in the closet !!!!!
> 
> Got to look our best for the MGIA show


Hey Paul, do you have a building off Pennstlvania Rd. In Taylor? I saw a company with the same name there today.


----------



## jbiggert

Leisure Time LC;1019720 said:


> Yes, that was me, That looks like to much work blowing them walks,


Its way to much work for me too! Its about a mile down and a mile back. Might be a good excuse to getting a four wheeler this summer...for business of course. Do you plow any of the subs around there or were you out doing resi's?See you around next storm.

Joe


----------



## jbiggert

terrapro;1019838 said:


> Anyone do excavating? I have a question about changing grade.


I know Danhoe does. Maybe drop him a pm


----------



## terrapro

jbiggert;1020134 said:


> I know Danhoe does. Maybe drop him a pm


Yep, he called today about. It sounds like we should have it covered thanks...and thanks Plowsite for our MI network.


----------



## Milwaukee

Well I do have some pictures but I am not big fan of get pictures due those guy stare like WTF why you get pictures of me.


Should have find other volunteer who would get pictures for me.



Well I will post pictures tonight while I am at Zenith Lunch to repair door it broke this morning.


----------



## Leisure Time LC

jbiggert;1020132 said:


> Its way to much work for me too! Its about a mile down and a mile back. Might be a good excuse to getting a four wheeler this summer...for business of course. Do you plow any of the subs around there or were you out doing resi's?See you around next storm.
> 
> Joe


I have three subs I do in Canton. I have a 4 wheeler with a plow on it and love it. It is sure a time saver and fun to. I am sure I will see you out there

Scott


----------



## ajslands

Leisure Time LC;1019807 said:


> We will all have to get together after the snowstorm of 2010 that Express is predicting...


What!!


----------



## Matson Snow

Frost Laws go on at 6am Monday...Wayne, Oakland and Macomb Countys


----------



## Metro Lawn

Sean & Mike

Try Brett Marshall (Marshall Lawn Care) on Gibson in Warren. Fert is all they do and great people to work with.


----------



## brandonslc

Has anyone ever leased a exmark rider from weingartz? Do you know the price for a 60" exmark lazer per season? Thanks


----------



## HGT INC.

*Weingartz Supply*

See Terry, He will take care of you. The nice thing about Weingartz is if you have any kind of problem, they will have you up and running, and if they can't they will supply you with a loaner. A lot of companies offer zero down time, but when its the busy time do they have enough equipment in stock. I have known Terry for over 30 years, always an honest guy.


----------



## HGT INC.

*Lawn fertilization*

While I have only been in the snow removal business three years I have owned Holden Green Turf lawn fertilization for thirty years. If anyone needs help on subcontracting or has some fertilization, insecticide, fungicide, ect. needs please give me a call. I treat each lawn myself and you deal with me from start to finish, this way you know the job is done correct. While most of my accounts are located in the southern Oakland and Macomb counties, I do have account that are located further out. Thanks, Jerry. 248-828-0220.


----------



## silvetouch

brookline;1020068 said:


> Hey Paul, do you have a building off Pennstlvania Rd. In Taylor? I saw a company with the same name there today.


That is a different Superior Landscape company, i believe.


----------



## snow_man_48045

HGT INC.;1020391 said:


> See Terry, He will take care of you. The nice thing about Weingartz is if you have any kind of problem, they will have you up and running, and if they can't they will supply you with a loaner. A lot of companies offer zero down time, but when its the busy time do they have enough equipment in stock. I have known Terry for over 30 years, always an honest guy.


Terry is a great guy! Got your PM will give you a call next week. Thanks Jerry!


----------



## M&S Property

ChaseCreekSnow;1019516 said:


> .I am convinced by years end I will have gotten mike drunk at least once....:drinkup


We are on our way, ChaseCreek, MIke, and a few other guys went out for my bachelor party tonight and just got back to the house, now Mike is drinking something other than milk. We will see how it turns out in the morning....


----------



## Milwaukee

M&S Property;1020637 said:


> We are on our way, ChaseCreek, MIke, and a few other guys went out for my bachelor party tonight and just got back to the house, now Mike is drinking something other than milk. We will see how it turns out in the morning....


I remember my first bachelor party 2 years ago. Oh boy it was crazy while 10 guys was drunk to death and have 6 hookers. Those party was for my cousin who got married 2 weeks later.

I was only 1 cousin to be in that party. I am lucky.

Did you have great time. Sound like you didn't get drunk enough if you could type and read here after party.


----------



## procut

M&S Property;1020637 said:


> We are on our way, ChaseCreek, MIke, and a few other guys went out for my bachelor party tonight and just got back to the house, now Mike is drinking something other than milk. We will see how it turns out in the morning....


^ Yes.

If you can still type that well, you are certainly not drunk enough for a bachelor party, lol.


----------



## M&S Property

procut;1020643 said:


> ^ Yes.
> 
> If you can still type that well, you are certainly not drunk enough for a bachelor party, lol.


IM doin ok...MIke is out on the floor, amazing plenty of beer left...


----------



## Milwaukee

M&S Property;1020691 said:


> IM doin ok...MIke is out on the floor, amazing plenty of beer left...


Was it first time he drank beers or he done before?

I am sure next day he feel like horrible in morning.

I don't like beer but Vodka is my favorite.


----------



## Luther

brandonslc;1020360 said:


> Has anyone ever leased a exmark rider from weingartz? Do you know the price for a 60" exmark lazer per season? Thanks


You really need to negotiate that question with them. That would vary from customer to customer based on many factors.

They do provide great customer service and will support you as well as anyone......they are great to deal with.


----------



## Superior L & L

M&S Property;1020691 said:


> IM doin ok...MIke is out on the floor,.


:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## Leisure Time LC

M&S Property;1020637 said:


> We are on our way, ChaseCreek, MIke, and a few other guys went out for my bachelor party tonight and just got back to the house, now Mike is drinking something other than milk. We will see how it turns out in the morning....


Where was my invite??


----------



## Luther

Leisure Time LC;1020743 said:


> Where was my invite??


x2............


----------



## 24v6spd

Milwaukee;1020641 said:


> I remember my first bachelor party 2 years ago. Oh boy it was crazy while 10 guys was drunk to death and have 6 hookers. Those party was for my cousin who got married 2 weeks later.
> 
> I was only 1 cousin to be in that party. I am lucky.
> 
> Did you have great time. Sound like you didn't get drunk enough if you could type and read here after party.


Sounds like fun I love bachelor partys. I have been to some great ones.


----------



## terrapro

Man I hate paper work. I got up at 5am to do more paper work but just finished watching Stepbrothers


----------



## alternative

TCLA;1020762 said:


> x2............


x3 on the Bachelor party (who doesnt love drinking, dice and dumb hot naked girls with Di--os)


----------



## bln

We need to have a plowsite bachelor party for our marriage to the business


----------



## silvetouch

terrapro;1020778 said:


> Man I hate paper work. I got up at 5am to do more paper work but just finished watching Stepbrothers


Boats and hoes....


----------



## bln

My bachelor party is the first weekend in august for bud bash. Mardi gras on houghton lake


----------



## JR Snow Removal

bln;1020832 said:


> My bachelor party is the first weekend in august for bud bash. Mardi gras on houghton lake


My buddies parents own Ann's Water and Woods Motel in Houghton Lake, they bought it about a year ago. Still trying to find time to go up there and check it out, Bud bash sounds like a good weekend to head up


----------



## Milwaukee

bln;1020832 said:


> My bachelor party is the first weekend in august for bud bash. Mardi gras on houghton lake


That great why We pass that Houghton Lake every couples weekend to Alpena and Hubbard Lake.


----------



## snow_man_48045

Milwaukee;1020847 said:


> That great why We pass that Houghton Lake every couples weekend to Alpena and Hubbard Lake.


Alpena is nice, my buds grandparents live there on the lake. Great place! Can't remember the name of the bar not to far down the road, they have good pizza and beer though!!
Oh well the important thing is I was not driving and I made it back to the house at some point!


----------



## Luther

bln;1020832 said:


> My bachelor party is the first weekend in august for bud bash. Mardi gras on houghton lake


PM the details on where you're at. I'm close enough to Houghton....I'll bring my boat too. Always looking to goof off on the water June through September.


----------



## Milwaukee

snow_man_48045;1020862 said:


> Alpena is nice, my buds grandparents live there on the lake. Great place! Can't remember the name of the bar not to far down the road, they have good pizza and beer though!!
> Oh well the important thing is I was not driving and I made it back to the house at some point!


is building look green?

Then it Maple grove. Have you meet Richard Mohammed? big short guy with huge teeth? He is very very good get drunk and drive home safe. He have like 10-14 vodka drink.

My Uncle and his friend alway be there everyday when they are there.

We have 2 boats in Hubbard Lake. Not sure about this year if he want boats in lake.


----------



## P&M Landscaping

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=3669668&id=330066327195#!/group.php?gid=342149262550

Any of you guys know who this Chads Landscaping is? Seems like this snowman got his company quite a bit of free advertising


----------



## bln

Hey tcla (jim), no need to P.M. its an open invite. We camp at the north west corner and head out for the ******* mardi gras. Everyone is invited, even the milk drinkers.


----------



## JR Snow Removal

bln;1020913 said:


> Hey tcla (jim), no need to P.M. its an open invite. We camp at the north west corner and head out for the ******* mardi gras. Everyone is invited, even the milk drinkers.


If it's not the same weekend as the offshore races here in St. Clair I'll be heading that way!


----------



## lawnprolawns

I was not passed out on the floor, I was tired, and we had a long night of whirlyball and go-kart racing. Lol


----------



## CJSLAWNSERVICE

Hey sean....
Thanks for last night.... I had a ton of fun and I hope you did too ! 
I'm sorry I took off early but I felt like doo doo .... Best of luck this weekend, have a fun and relaxing honeymoon!


----------



## M&S Property

lawnprolawns;1020935 said:


> I was not passed out on the floor, I was tired, and we had a long night of whirlyball and go-kart racing. Lol


Likely Story.....


----------



## firelwn82

m&s property;1020949 said:


> likely story.....


ha ha ha so busted!!!


----------



## lawnprolawns

that was staged. this is ridiculous 
.


----------



## firelwn82

lawnprolawns;1020957 said:


> that was staged. this is ridiculous
> .


The bottle does appear to be full but either way its your word against a photo and I highley doubt the photo is wrong. I mean seriously aren't all photos correct.... :laughing:


----------



## lawnprolawns

firelwn82;1020976 said:


> The bottle does appear to be full but either way its your word against a photo and I highley doubt the photo is wrong. I mean seriously aren't all photos correct.... :laughing:


Haha funny thing is that bottle was almost empty, Hank drank most of it, along with 10 or 15 beers, after eating a 20oz burger and a calzone at Doc's. That guy is a beast!


----------



## Stuffdeer

bln;1020913 said:


> Hey tcla (jim), no need to P.M. its an open invite. We camp at the north west corner and head out for the ******* mardi gras. Everyone is invited, even the milk drinkers.


Hahaha.
Consider me there, then? 

It was nice to meet you at O'tools!


----------



## Leisure Time LC

bln;1020913 said:


> Hey tcla (jim), no need to P.M. its an open invite. We camp at the north west corner and head out for the ******* mardi gras. Everyone is invited, even the milk drinkers.


Im there!!!!!! I have a house in Frederic, which is not to far from there


----------



## lawnprolawns

Leisure Time LC;1021023 said:


> Im there!!!!!! I have a house in Frederic, which is not to far from there


I'll bring the jet skis!


----------



## ChaseCreekSnow

lawnprolawns;1020935 said:


> I was not passed out on the floor, I was tired, and we had a long night of whirlyball and go-kart racing. Lol


Pfff. I was there...Mike got fed two shots and a strong mixed drink and he was out on the floor in no time... hilarious! We tried to hog tie him and put em in the dog cage...but he awoke just in time to avoid total humiliation( which of course would have been posted on this site for all to see)

It was good to party it up with you guys! Lindsay was not happy when i got home at 4 a.m...


----------



## firelwn82

ChaseCreekSnow;1021030 said:


> It was good to party it up with you guys! Lindsay was not happy when i got home at 4 a.m...


Leave it to a woman to bust the party. I'm just glad mine parties just as hard if not harder than I do....


----------



## lawnprolawns

Chase Creek was so drunk at the go-kart track he hit the wall and got the kart stuck under the rail, and somehow his shoe fell off.. never seen that happen before..


----------



## Superior L & L

P&M Landscaping;1020875 said:


> http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=3669668&id=330066327195#!/group.php?gid=342149262550
> 
> Any of you guys know who this Chads Landscaping is? Seems like this snowman got his company quite a bit of free advertising


From what i see and here they are a relatively decent size operation. Although im not a fan of there work! He has a place up north on the same lake we go to. He bought the island and built a sweet log cabin on it !


----------



## P&M Landscaping

Superior L & L;1021086 said:


> From what i see and here they are a relatively decent size operation. Although im not a fan of there work! He has a place up north on the same lake we go to. He bought the island and built a sweet log cabin on it !


That luge that he made is BA


----------



## Superior L & L

lawnprolawns;1021076 said:


> Chase Creek was so drunk at the go-kart track he hit the wall and got the kart stuck under the rail,


Thats what i want to here!!!! I was so drunk at my bachelor party i took a pee in my dining room thinking it was the bathroom! 

Come to think about it we got even more wasted after the rehearsal dinner, i woke up in my spare bedroom not remembering anything after 10:00pm. My best man was on the couch with some chick he met that night and there was all sorts of people sleeping on the floor. I finally started feeling better at the reception.(must have been the 7-8 beers i drank before the wedding, that helped)

Ahh the good old days :


----------



## Milwaukee

That one reason why my Uncle bought E350 Passenger van for those parties. He was concerned about family and friends drive home drunk so he made them give their keys so he hide. I drive them home in van. Mostly it me drive van than him. 


I don't know if he allow me borrow van for that distance if he want join. 

How it made him get van after he heard his son's best friend dent his 01 F250's bed and bent rim after Bachelor party.

Look like I pm him if he allow me bring retired guys from Grosses Ile.


----------



## P&M Landscaping

Any of you Downriver guys notice that W.M.F. Sells is opening a location at the old sear by target on Allen Road? Looked like they already had the trimmer displays in with some Stihl Trimmers.


----------



## alternative

These CL ads and such are just so ridiculous.. WHY offer to BEAT ANY estimate to get work...
Edited ads contact info, for all I know this guy is on here.

LAWN CARE (weekly mowing, trimming , edging and blowing of all drive ways, walkways)We have been servicing the Macomb County area for over 10 years and will be doing so for longer. Here is the Deal, If u have a lawn care service and don't like them or if you have been thinking about getting a service provider. WE WILL MEET or BEAT ANY WRITTEN ESTIMATE.

AND another, same guy. Wouldnt you use spell check before you post??? and why would anyone need thier brush trimmed? or stone instillation or sod tare out..wtf is that.

SOD Install or tare-out and replace
Brush-Shrub Trimming 
Tree and Shrub Planting
Mulch & Stone Instillation
Spring-Fall Clean-Ups 

If you mention this add you will receive a 10% discount for being a loyal Craigslist user.


----------



## asps4u

alternative;1021153 said:


> These CL ads and such are just so ridiculous.. WHY offer to BEAT ANY estimate to get work...
> Edited ads contact info, for all I know this guy is on here.
> 
> LAWN CARE (weekly mowing, trimming , edging and blowing of all drive ways, walkways)We have been servicing the Macomb County area for over 10 years and will be doing so for longer. Here is the Deal, If u have a lawn care service and don't like them or if you have been thinking about getting a service provider. WE WILL MEET or BEAT ANY WRITTEN ESTIMATE.
> 
> AND another, same guy. Wouldnt you use spell check before you post??? and why would anyone need thier brush trimmed? or stone instillation or sod tare out..wtf is that.
> 
> SOD Install or tare-out and replace
> Brush-Shrub Trimming
> Tree and Shrub Planting
> Mulch & Stone Instillation
> Spring-Fall Clean-Ups
> 
> If you mention this add you will receive a 10% discount for being a loyal Craigslist user.


They're everywhere on CL :realmad: I'm going to have my wife give one of them a written estimate for $5 to do my lawn which is an acre, than let them beat the price. At least I won't have to do my own lawn after I'm done making money payup and they get another account...everybody wins


----------



## ajslands

If I was looking for someone do do my lawn care, craigslist would be the last place i looked
that guy must be makig money cuz he's got a nice website


----------



## Danhoe

*Harry Riser*

Anyone know this guy has a office in the Rochester area and something in Grosse Pointe ? might be Risner. Dan


----------



## ajslands

It's a & l landscaping, oh and he's got the same customer testomonials as about 10000 other companies :laughing:


----------



## procut

10% off for loyal Craigslist users, lmao, now that a new one.

I am very tempted to **** with these guys, too. Since I keep all my equipment at a shop a few blocks away from my house, and I drive a non lettered truck home most of the time, they wouldn't really know the difference. If I see one of these "Beat any written estimate" ads and I'm in the right pissed off mood, I just might take one of my own estimate sheets, fill out my own name and address and put down $10 (make it a little more believable) and call them up and ask for them to beat that price. I think I can afford $7.00 a week for lawn service. ROFLMFAO!


----------



## terrapro

The only people who shop on CL are looking for deals. Most of them aren't even deals though which is the worst part, mainly a bunch of scam's and overpriced junk. Like ebay but for stupid people. 

I wonder why I still shop there though...

The only used equipment I have bought is actually from you guys here.


----------



## brookline

P&M Landscaping;1021132 said:


> Any of you Downriver guys notice that W.M.F. Sells is opening a location at the old sear by target on Allen Road? Looked like they already had the trimmer displays in with some Stihl Trimmers.


Yes they are. I was just up there on wednesday and they said they should be open over there next week.


----------



## Superior L & L

ajslands;1021181 said:


> It's a & l landscaping, oh and he's got the same customer testomonials as about 10000 other companies :laughing:


Not trying to be a idiot but what do ya mean by this?


----------



## ajslands

If you copy the customer testomonial and paste it in google, w/o company name, a bunch of other companies have the same exact one in theirs. :laughing:


----------



## Milwaukee

P&M Landscaping;1021132 said:


> Any of you Downriver guys notice that W.M.F. Sells is opening a location at the old sear by target on Allen Road? Looked like they already had the trimmer displays in with some Stihl Trimmers.


That awesome why it 1 1/2 miles from me.

That great more landscapes to meet this spring to summer. :waving:

I can go there when they open I get pictures what it look like.

I am concerned about cost they never been cheap.


----------



## ajslands

^ maybe just mAybe they'll sell fluid film, they are a John Deere dealer right???


----------



## Milwaukee

ajslands;1021430 said:


> ^ maybe just mAybe they'll sell fluid film, they are a John Deere dealer right???


They do sell Fluid film but their price is outrage. Like you could find them for $7 and they charge like $10-12.

Not really they are more vary dealer but mostly it John deer small tractors.


----------



## alternative

ajslands;1021359 said:


> If you copy the customer testomonial and paste it in google, w/o company name, a bunch of other companies have the same exact one in theirs. :laughing:


you spend way too much time on a computer, especially plowsite...only being a member since last fall and you have over 900 posts on here....damn...Ive been posting on here for 6yrs and only have 500+


----------



## m297

Milwaukee;1021439 said:


> They do sell Fluid film but their price is outrage. Like you could find them for $7 and they charge like $10-12.
> 
> Not really they are more vary dealer but mostly it John deer small tractors.


Where are you guys buying Fluid Film in the western wayne county area (Livonia/Northville)??


----------



## Superior L & L

Sorry for being off topic, but i need to talk snow for a min. :laughing:

So, many people have been talking about "the storm" of the year for this month. Ive even talked to some road commision dudes up north and they are talking about "it" Yet the weather guessers have us in the 40's for the next 10 days. When should i plan on not seeing my kids for 3-4 days


----------



## ajslands

Superior L & L;1021459 said:


> Sorry for being off topic, but i need to talk snow for a min. :laughing:
> 
> So, many people have been talking about "the storm" of the year for this month. Ive even talked to some road commision dudes up north and they are talking about "it" Yet the weather guessers have us in the 40's for the next 10 days. When should i plan on not seeing my kids for 3-4 days


Geez, that's so sad to think about, not seeing your family for 3 days or w/e, and I don't even have kids! As for alternative, I rarely go on the computer, plowsite is mostly the only site I go on, on my phone cuz I have All the apps I need (facebook, wxyz, accuweather, twc, etc...) I just have my phone with me (which I paid for) (iPhone) and since I don't drink or drugs, Ian usualy not to busy at night, and alot of teens from gi are major pot heads and get drunk every weekend, and iam not into breaking the law and ruining my future, ya I've made a few minor mistakes, eg going 11 over in 35, did that twice, gi a ticket second time. But ya, I know you don't like me, so ya, peace out, unforntualy I can't see my post number cuz it dosent show it on my phone. But anyways American loggers is on so have a good weekend all!

Just wait till summer, I only have like 5 posts on lawn site. But take care, not trying to piss you guys off.


----------



## Jason Pallas

I pulled one of our landscape trailers into the shop to fix a brake light........ look what it turned into. LOL. Yep, that's it on the rack with all the wood ripped off of it and one of the axles off. All I started out to do was replace a bulb. LOL.


----------



## Superior L & L

Jason Pallas;1021493 said:


> I pulled one of our landscape trailers into the shop to fix a brake light........ look what it turned into. LOL. Yep, that's it on the rack with all the wood ripped off of it and one of the axles off. All I started out to do was replace a bulb. LOL.


Better now than mid july !


----------



## bln

Who siad they knew DJ Brad from otooles


----------



## ChaseCreekSnow

bln;1021517 said:


> Who siad they knew DJ Brad from otooles


I do. He used to date my very good friend Jessica...They have since parted ways. My name is Ryan VanCamp Btw....I met you at the MGIA drunk fest...I mean trade show


----------



## Matson Snow

Not trying to be a jerk...Just dont need my picture out there....Also the two guys i was with are not as handsome..So, they are a little camera shy....


----------



## alternative

I wouldnt want to be in the pic either..but who is?


----------



## silvetouch

Jason Pallas;1021493 said:


> I pulled one of our landscape trailers into the shop to fix a brake light........ look what it turned into. LOL. Yep, that's it on the rack with all the wood ripped off of it and one of the axles off. All I started out to do was replace a bulb. LOL.


I wish i had that hoist.


----------



## Leisure Time LC

silvetouch;1021697 said:


> lol.... should i post a pic of myself to break up the hostility? :laughing:


Here is a picture of my foster daughter and myself at Disney on Ice last Saturday (after plowing for 28 hours straight and no sleep)


----------



## Luther

Leisure Time LC;1021720 said:


> Here is a picture of my foster daughter and myself at Disney on Ice last Saturday (after plowing for 28 hours straight and no sleep)


You're a good Dad :salute:

Here's a pic of me in New York last summer with one of the locals...


----------



## silvetouch

Leisure Time LC;1021720 said:


> Here is a picture of my foster daughter and myself at Disney on Ice last Saturday (after plowing for 28 hours straight and no sleep)


speaking of hours plowing.... apparently every plow company is in violation of DOT laws according to that dot class at the MGIA show. They said that every driver (including owner / operators) must have 10 hours off after every 11 on. I guess the only good thing he had to say was the only way you are going to get caught is on an audit.


----------



## Leisure Time LC

TCLA;1021727 said:


> You're a good Dad :salute:
> 
> Here's a pic of me in New York last summer with one of the locals...
> 
> View attachment 75151


Thanks Jim.

That looked like fun... I have never been to New York


----------



## silvetouch

TCLA;1021727 said:


> You're a good Dad :salute:
> 
> Here's a pic of me in New York last summer with one of the locals...
> 
> View attachment 75151


are you on the pole or the bike? :laughing:


----------



## Luther

silvetouch;1021740 said:


> are you on the pole or the bike? :laughing:


Mike at lawn pro could put my face on either one I bet! :laughing:


----------



## alpine627

*Storm*



Superior L & L;1021459 said:


> Sorry for being off topic, but i need to talk snow for a min. :laughing:
> 
> So, many people have been talking about "the storm" of the year for this month. Ive even talked to some road commision dudes up north and they are talking about "it" Yet the weather guessers have us in the 40's for the next 10 days. When should i plan on not seeing my kids for 3-4 days


Farmers Almanac is predicting two big events for March.
I am going to put my plow away, and gas up my lawnmowers and drive them outside to Insure that this will happen.
Seems to be pretty unlikely with all the warm weather.http://www.plowsite.com/images/smilies/laughing.gif


----------



## P&M Landscaping

I want to be done this season, time to get the boats and skis out and have some fun.


----------



## Luther

The art of multi-tasking.


----------



## 24v6spd

Jason Pallas;1021493 said:


> I pulled one of our landscape trailers into the shop to fix a brake light........ look what it turned into. LOL. Yep, that's it on the rack with all the wood ripped off of it and one of the axles off. All I started out to do was replace a bulb. LOL.


Looks like the inside of my barn, lol.


----------



## branhamt

24v6spd;1021900 said:


> Looks like the inside of my barn, lol.


 I thought the same thing, until I saw 4 wheeler. Thought someone painted my hoist blue.


----------



## branhamt

Is xpress gonna give any updates on this big storm of 2010?


----------



## axl

I will gladly take SNOW all the way thru the first week of APRIL


----------



## magnatrac

If you guys want it to snow don't just get out your mowers. Go ahead and pull your stakes for good measure. I wouldn't mind a couple more pushes but not for a week or so. I think it's way to early for this season to be over !!! 

, shaun


----------



## 24v6spd

magnatrac;1022047 said:


> If you guys want it to snow don't just get out your mowers. Go ahead and pull your stakes for good measure. I wouldn't mind a couple more pushes but not for a week or so. I think it's way to early for this season to be over !!!
> 
> , shaun


I'm with you there. I think we have 2 or 3 pushes yet this season. 
Mike


----------



## 24v6spd

silvetouch;1021731 said:


> speaking of hours plowing.... apparently every plow company is in violation of DOT laws according to that dot class at the MGIA show. They said that every driver (including owner / operators) must have 10 hours off after every 11 on. I guess the only good thing he had to say was the only way you are going to get caught is on an audit.


I wonder if that applies to county and municipal drivers?


----------



## Matson Snow

24v6spd;1022065 said:


> I wonder if that applies to county and municipal drivers?


Nope,County drivers 15 on.... 10 off....


----------



## ajslands

silvetouch;1021731 said:


> speaking of hours plowing.... apparently every plow company is in violation of DOT laws according to that dot class at the MGIA show. They said that every driver (including owner / operators) must have 10 hours off after every 11 on. I guess the only good thing he had to say was the only way you are going to get caught is on an audit.


What about the other 3 hours? 
And for the thing about county drivers, (if any of you guys drive for the county no offense) I thought the Amber light on top of the county trucks made them exempt from all laws?


----------



## terrapro

magnatrac;1022047 said:


> If you guys want it to snow don't just get out your mowers. Go ahead and pull your stakes for good measure. I wouldn't mind a couple more pushes but not for a week or so. I think it's way to early for this season to be over !!!
> 
> , shaun


That is what I did today...had to pull the carbs off of two mowers and clean them up so they would run. Did alittle cleaning around the shop too...still avoiding paper work.


----------



## cgrappler135

This is a little off topic but does anyone know of a good place to get bulk mulch n topsoil delivered to our yard. Im talkin like 100 yards of each? I called a couple places today and left messages.


----------



## P&M Landscaping

cgrappler135;1022263 said:


> This is a little off topic but does anyone know of a good place to get bulk mulch n topsoil delivered to our yard. Im talkin like 100 yards of each? I called a couple places today and left messages.


My boss gets 300 yards delivered to his yard every year, I will give him a call tomorrow and find out who he gets it from.


----------



## TheXpress2002

branhamt;1021936 said:


> Is xpress gonna give any updates on this big storm of 2010?


Hold on real quick I am going to drop everything I am doing. If you would like you can repair my one down truck, wash my trucks, do my paperwork, write my payroll checks, repair a couple mailboxes, fix a sprinkler head, work my day job for me which consists of 40hours plus drive time. While you are at it can you please also walk two dogs twice a day, pick up my dry cleaning, make dinner, and do some laundry but please make sure the dark clothes are done in cold water so that they do not bleed.

If you can take care of all of this I am sure I can find 10 minutes to look over some models for ya.

(Hopefully you are picking up on the scarcasm)

Things are a little slower to progress with the pattern shift. Be patient the pattern looks to shift somewhere around late week into the weekend. Once we get closer I will pinpoint it down, thats after I get the above done.


----------



## Milwaukee

Xpress is very very busy businessman you meet. Just give time he would do.

Here deal he did give good info about weather. He pay for pro so he could get accurate info.

While we are here to beg him if it would snow or not. We don't pay for anything. So we should be patient instead beg beg for info or call him phone. 

:salute:


----------



## ajslands

TheXpress2002;1022269 said:


> Hold on real quick I am going to drop everything I am doing. If you would like you can repair my one down truck, wash my trucks, do my paperwork, write my payroll checks, repair a couple mailboxes, fix a sprinkler head, work my day job for me which consists of 40hours plus drive time. While you are at it can you please also walk two dogs twice a day, pick up my dry cleaning, make dinner, and do some laundry but please make sure the dark clothes are done in cold water so that they do not bleed.
> 
> If you can take care of all of this I am sure I can find 10 minutes to look over some models for ya.
> 
> (Hopefully you are picking up on the scarcasm)
> 
> Things are a little slower to progress with the pattern shift. Be patient the pattern looks to shift somewhere around late week into the weekend. Once we get closer I will pinpoint it down, thats after I get the above done.


I'll walk the dogs and was the trucks, I'll even do he pay roll for you, but if there's 5500$ taken out it wasent me! But thank you for update. Sounds like you've had a rough week, so hope that get beefed for you, thank you for the update you just gave.


----------



## 24v6spd

Milwaukee;1022279 said:


> Xpress is very very busy businessman you meet. Just give time he would do.
> 
> Here deal he did give good info about weather. He pay for pro so he could get accurate info.
> 
> While we are here to beg him if it would snow or not. We don't pay for anything. So we should be patient instead beg beg for info or call him phone.
> 
> :salute:


That's the way I look at it. When somethings coming he lets us know, he hasn't failed yet. He always gives plenty of warning to get trucks ready, rest up, etc. Stay tuned winters not over yet.


----------



## Superior L & L

24v6spd;1022342 said:


> Stay tuned winters not over yet.


Says who????? Cause winter is over. We had guys in last week emptying salt out of trucks, washing trucks and cleaning the shop 

On another topic, our phone is RINGING !!!!!!!!!
Ive had it in my head that this year is going to be worse than last. But judging by the call volume right now i may be WAY wrong. Our designer has 6-7 projects that are on her board to draw and i bid 7 commercial jobs. Time will tell if these commercial jobs were even worth bidding ????


----------



## branhamt

TheXpress2002;1022269 said:


> Hold on real quick I am going to drop everything I am doing. If you would like you can repair my one down truck, wash my trucks, do my paperwork, write my payroll checks, repair a couple mailboxes, fix a sprinkler head, work my day job for me which consists of 40hours plus drive time. While you are at it can you please also walk two dogs twice a day, pick up my dry cleaning, make dinner, and do some laundry but please make sure the dark clothes are done in cold water so that they do not bleed.
> 
> If you can take care of all of this I am sure I can find 10 minutes to look over some models for ya.
> 
> (Hopefully you are picking up on the scarcasm)
> 
> Things are a little slower to progress with the pattern shift. Be patient the pattern looks to shift somewhere around late week into the weekend. Once we get closer I will pinpoint it down, thats after I get the above done.


I figured it was something like that. I have same problem 56 hours this week dog sh_t in yard to pick up. Car stuck on hoist to repair, oh and daughters car making noise too. So I know what you mean. Oh and I am out of dog food so if you go to the store also.... Thanks xpess. The only reason I asked is so all of us will have some info.

P.S. Keep up the hard work :laughing:


----------



## alternative

Superior L & L;1022356 said:


> Says who????? Cause winter is over. We had guys in last week emptying salt out of trucks, washing trucks and cleaning the shop
> 
> On another topic, *our phone is RINGING !!!!!!!!!*Ive had it in my head that this year is going to be worse than last. But judging by the call volume right now i may be WAY wrong. Our designer has 6-7 projects that are on her board to draw and i bid 7 commercial jobs. Time will tell if these commercial jobs were even worth bidding ????


Thats good...BUT winter is NOT over yet..we have another month of potential snow.


----------



## Metro Lawn

Just got back from Florida and figured I would share pix from the trip. I also threw in a pic from I-75 driving through TN.


----------



## 24v6spd

Metro Lawn;1022693 said:


> Just got back from Florida and figured I would share pix from the trip. I also threw in a pic from I-75 driving through TN.


What kind of car is that? A Mirada? Just curious.


----------



## Matson Snow

24v6spd;1022716 said:


> What kind of car is that? A Mirada? Just curious.


It sure looks like a Grandpa Car....:laughing:


----------



## Milwaukee

Look like it time for you upgrade to new dodge challenger


----------



## Metro Lawn

24v6spd;1022716 said:


> What kind of car is that? A Mirada? Just curious.


83 Cordoba with a 450 HP stroker motor in it.... Grandpa never had it that good...rofl btw It still has A/C !!!!


----------



## 24v6spd

Milwaukee;1022737 said:


> Look like it time for you upgrade to new dodge challenger


I love the new Challenger, But for now I'll have to stick with my 1971 Charger 383 Magnum.


----------



## 24v6spd

Metro Lawn;1022739 said:


> 83 Cordoba with a 450 HP stroker motor in it.... Grandpa never had it that good...rofl btw It still has A/C !!!!


Wow, nice shape for an '83! That's the definition of a sleeper.


----------



## Tscape

Metro Lawn;1022739 said:


> 83 Cordoba with a 450 HP stroker motor in it.... Grandpa never had it that good...rofl btw It still has A/C !!!!


That is seriously BADASS!

I threw a stroker in my Lincoln Mark VII. Yay for Detroit steel!


----------



## Metro Lawn

24v6spd;1022753 said:


> Wow, nice shape for an '83! That's the definition of a sleeper.


It ran a 13.20 quarter mile on street tires, so not too shabby. It still gets 13 mpg too...


----------



## Lightningllc

Superior L & L;1022356 said:


> On another topic, our phone is RINGING !!!!!!!!!
> Ive had it in my head that this year is going to be worse than last. But judging by the call volume right now i may be WAY wrong. Our designer has 6-7 projects that are on her board to draw and i bid 7 commercial jobs. Time will tell if these commercial jobs were even worth bidding ????


Paul,

I've been bidding like crazy but I have found one thing out this spring, Guys are bidding cheap its crazy cheap prices out there.

I did a chain bank bid $75 per branch lawn care, Just found out they signed a contract for $27 a cut for 30 banks from lansing to port huron to ohio. It's not even worth the fuel and payroll.

I'm getting slammed on existing accounts i've had for 12 years the business called me and told me he had a quote for half what I charge. He even faxed it to me. It's crazy.


----------



## Matson Snow

Lightningllc;1022770 said:


> Paul,
> 
> I've been bidding like crazy but I have found one thing out this spring, Guys are bidding cheap its crazy cheap prices out there.
> 
> I did a chain bank bid $75 per branch lawn care, Just found out they signed a contract for $27 a cut for 30 banks from lansing to port huron to ohio. It's not even worth the fuel and payroll.
> 
> I'm getting slammed on existing accounts i've had for 12 years the business called me and told me he had a quote for half what I charge. He even faxed it to me. It's crazy.


Pass the TUMS!!!....Gotta love it..


----------



## silvetouch

Lightningllc;1022770 said:


> Paul,
> 
> I've been bidding like crazy but I have found one thing out this spring, Guys are bidding cheap its crazy cheap prices out there.
> 
> I did a chain bank bid $75 per branch lawn care, Just found out they signed a contract for $27 a cut for 30 banks from lansing to port huron to ohio. It's not even worth the fuel and payroll.
> 
> I'm getting slammed on existing accounts i've had for 12 years the business called me and told me he had a quote for half what I charge. He even faxed it to me. It's crazy.


which banks?


----------



## terrapro

Lightningllc;1022770 said:


> Paul,
> 
> I've been bidding like crazy but I have found one thing out this spring, Guys are bidding cheap its crazy cheap prices out there.
> 
> I did a chain bank bid $75 per branch lawn care, Just found out they signed a contract for $27 a cut for 30 banks from lansing to port huron to ohio. It's not even worth the fuel and payroll.
> 
> I'm getting slammed on existing accounts i've had for 12 years the business called me and told me he had a quote for half what I charge. He even faxed it to me. It's crazy.


It is F'n stupid out there...I have done well over 100 new estimates/contracts so far maybe close to 200 but I haven't heard from but a few. Last year was cheap this year is just plain stupid.


----------



## Matson Snow

silvetouch;1022803 said:


> which banks?


What....You gonna go bid them at$24 a cut...:laughing:...Chums in the water and the Sharks are circling....:laughing:


----------



## procut

I always feel stupid talking about stuff like this on hear, cuause half the guys that are out there bidding dirt cheap are reading this anyways, but... 

It's getting scary that's for sure. The few things I've seen this season are so low, that even a one man show with used equiptment would only profit a few dollars all said and done. I'm really interested to see what things will be like five years from now. I remember five years ago, you could name your price and more often than not, get it. I can remeber someone with some commercial work COMING TO ME, almost begging for a bid becasue they couldn't even find anyone to bid what they had after advertising for bids. Most often guys on here and LS will just say, "Those guys charging $10 a cut will be gone in a year or so." Which is often true, but the problem is, there is a new line-up ready to take their place after they throw in the towel.

I guess all in all I really wonder what the future of this industry holds. If someone bids $60 for something that was $125 five years ago, will it be going for $30 five years from now? Will it be back up to $125, will it be, $150 or somewhere in between? I guess only time will tell.


----------



## silvetouch

Matson Snow;1022821 said:


> What....You gonna go bid them at$24 a cut...:laughing:...Chums in the water and the Sharks are circling....:laughing:


lol... don't let my secrets out funny guy. j/k.. No, just wondering though. i don't see too many banks that could be done for that price. Although, personally, i've bid on some chain places before and some can take 30 minutes, some can take 3 minutes and they all want to be bid the same price. Sometimes you have to look at the whole picture and see if money can be made.

I remember several years ago when i would try and bid whatever price just to get the job; for the most part those days are over for me. I'd rather stay home and work on my house then work somewhere else for free.


----------



## P&M Landscaping

Hey guys, I just talked to my dad and he has decided to open his garage up for storage. If any of you guys want to store you salters or plow in the downriver area (Riverview) Shoot me a PM. I guarantee you can't find anything cheaper:waving:


----------



## silvetouch

WTF? $12???? :realmad: 
i bet $12 if i ever see this person...he will be out of business in about 12 seconds.

http://detroit.craigslist.org/mcb/fgs/1629902809.html


----------



## silvetouch

LOL... it gets better and better!! This 1 should be titled "eco friendly mowing"

http://detroit.craigslist.org/wyn/fgs/1633107042.html


----------



## ChaseCreekSnow

silvetouch;1023014 said:


> WTF? $12???? :realmad:
> i bet $12 if i ever see this person...he will be out of business in about 12 seconds.
> 
> http://detroit.craigslist.org/mcb/fgs/1629902809.html





silvetouch;1023015 said:


> LOL... it gets better and better!! This 1 should be titled "eco friendly mowing"
> 
> http://detroit.craigslist.org/wyn/fgs/1633107042.html


These are an outrage....never once did I think I would see a low like this in our industry, I was so wrong. 
Now, on the other hand, if you are feeling insecure about having these guys around..I would take a closer look at your business. Would any of your customers really hire one of these guys?...I surely hope not.
Yes these guys drive prices down to the ground, yes they use pathetic equipment to obtain what crappy work they can get...
But, these guys aren't going to be mowing any high end estates or association houses in nice neighborhoods with a push reel mower or mowing any multi-acre commercial lots with a walk behind and a sears electric blower
No self respecting business or home owner with a nice home would hire one of these ********...and if they did, you don't want that customer anyway..

Now on the other end of the spectrum you have cut throats with big fleets of trucks and all sorts of underpaid illegal workers...they go in and bid a job for half of what you can provide... These guys have tons of credibility because they are a "big business" and they have "tons of rigs and equipment, so they must be awesome" So they get the job. Maybe their stuff is paid off...maybe they pay like crap but have tons of guys that work for dog **** or they own their real estate so there is no land cost or massive overhead to deal with. Maybe they don't drive shiny new trucks.
Are they low balling, or they just more savvy than you? maybe their costs are different or they just are better business men than you or me....

So which is worse? The guy with no equipment or the multi truck operations with tons of man power and equipment at their disposal?

My point being is what level of business do you have to be at to avoid being affected by this... Can you ever really avoid being ****** by one of these cut throats?

Everybody whines about low ballers...In case anyone didn't notice...pretty much anyone can do this job so you are going to attract all levels of intelligence...There are some smart guys around and there are lots of dip ****s around. Which ever end you are affected by is on you. Some food for thought.

Sorry for the rant,but get over the damn low ballers.


----------



## Milwaukee

ChaseCreeksnow

Great post.


It really pissed off me like those people who own tons of properties and own expensive cars and boats. They want find cheap people who will do work.

Guy who from grosses Ile was fight with me about price I charge him to change U joints on his plow truck. I told him that will be $200 because they were original u joints in 15 years old truck. He say one shop told him it will be $130 to do that.:realmad: He ever know how to change u joints but he avoid because he knew it was big job.

He couldn't justify spend extra $70. What a cheapskate I meet and he own big 3 businesses. He ever open yellow pages and call almost 15 shops for how much it cost to change u joints. Vary price from $350 to $150.

Like it cost you change oil $20-25 if you tell him it $25 then he make face like oh my god that expensive I can get oil change for $14.99.


----------



## Metro Lawn

silvetouch;1023014 said:


> WTF? $12???? :realmad:
> i bet $12 if i ever see this person...he will be out of business in about 12 seconds.
> 
> http://detroit.craigslist.org/mcb/fgs/1629902809.html


I think it is just a marketing ploy. When is the last time you have seen a lot that is smaller than 40x80? The smallest I have seen is 40x100 and it exceeds the $12 price. Anything bigger is $25, so it isn't a bad price structure.


----------



## procut

Chase Creek - good post.

It's easy to get carried away worrying about the lowballers, and flipping out over the $10 dollar any size lawn craigslist ad, (I'm pretty guilty of that) but, in all reality, those guys really don't have much effect on a true professional landscape business. They definatly still hurt, but aern't really much of a threat. 

I know there is lot of lowballing going around the last year or two, and I know of a lot of "good guys" in this business who have lost otherwise good accounts due to people willing to work for less than half. I think the most important thing is to just keep your head up and take care of the customers you have and you should be fine. 

For what it's worth, I'm trying to stay pretty optimistic about this season. I don't have any of my spring advertising out yet, but over the last few days the phone has started to ring a little. Hopefully it's a sign of things to come. Best of luck to everyone this year.


----------



## lawnprolawns

I'll probably get kicked off Plowsite for this but I'll give it a shot...

If you need DOT #'s, truck/trailer stickers, yard signs, magnets, or any other vinyl lettering done, let me know and I'll shoot you a price. I can only CUT vinyl, I dont have a digital printer, so I gotta keep colors and fancy designs to a minimum in most cases.

Let me know if I can help!

[email protected]
















and Leisure Time... let me know about the size of your windshield decals and I'll get those cut!


----------



## Leisure Time LC

and Leisure Time... let me know about the size of your windshield decals and I'll get those cut![/QUOTE]

Looks like the same size that is on your ford.... Also call me about some other stuff I want to....

Thanks
Scott


----------



## Jason Pallas

Metro Lawn;1023076 said:


> I think it is just a marketing ploy. When is the last time you have seen a lot that is smaller than 40x80? The smallest I have seen is 40x100 and it exceeds the $12 price. Anything bigger is $25, so it isn't a bad price structure.


I noticed that too. Most lots start at 60x120 - so, these are little, bitty lots. At $12 Ea, if you had a couple in a row or on a block, you'd make better or just as much as a $45 estate cut.


----------



## Leisure Time LC

Who is going to the Weingartz show in Farmington Hills on Wednesday?


----------



## Matson Snow

Leisure Time LC;1023178 said:


> Who is going to the Weingartz show in Farmington Hills on Wednesday?


Are they gonna have Beer....


----------



## alternative

Metro Lawn;1023076 said:


> I think it is just a marketing ploy. When is the last time you have seen a lot that is smaller than 40x80? The smallest I have seen is 40x100 and it exceeds the $12 price. Anything bigger is $25, so it isn't a bad price structure.


He's using your marketing ploy!! lol

Honestly, I dont even like to put that thought in the consumers head that lawn cutting it that cheap...or even that it could be that cheap. You also get these UAW cutters that are taking that advertised price seriously thinking thats the going rate and are charging that for the average 60x120 lots. :laughing:


----------



## MikeLawnSnowLLC

Just out of curiosity how many of you guys spend a lot of money advertising and what is your rate of return?


----------



## silvetouch

Leisure Time LC;1023178 said:


> Who is going to the Weingartz show in Farmington Hills on Wednesday?


didn't know there was 1.... whats that all about?


----------



## MikeLawnSnowLLC

It's their open house they are having one at each of their stores having a "steak out" and specials on all of their equipment.


----------



## Leisure Time LC

silvetouch;1023206 said:


> didn't know there was 1.... whats that all about?


Similar to the Novi Show just scaled back alot. All there equipment is on sale and brokers for the equipment and demos. Plus a Steak dinner, but I dont think there is Beer.


----------



## Jason Pallas

No Beer - hasn't been for years. I'm sure it's a huge liability.


----------



## Luther

We were asked to RSVP on what day and how many.

Can't see them denying anyone from coming, but not sure about the masses coming in for free steak. Someone may want to call??

Best beat the muni's.......there won't be much left after that crowd shows. :laughing:


----------



## terrapro

MikeLawnSnowLLC;1023200 said:


> Just out of curiosity how many of you guys spend a lot of money advertising and what is your rate of return?


What is alot of money to you? $10 a week for an ad in the service directory of your local paper or $700 a month for a full page color ad in a marketing mailer?

I have done almost all of the typical local advertising such as the above mentioned with some response. Enough for me to keep an ad in both the above mentioned year round. They pay for themselves eventually and it keeps your name out there constantly.

Be creative with your approach to advertising and you will get more response. Don't ask me to share what I have found that works the best because I won't tell you, sorry to many lurkers here. I will say advertise everywhere you can and keep thousands of business cards flowing out of your hands all the time. Always keep atleast a minimum of three forms of advertising going at one time such as website, local ad, and decals.


----------



## JR Snow Removal

For all you landscaping guys (since I won't touch anything but snow plowing) what's an average price for a pallet of brick pavers not real expensive ones, but good for the money ones. I want to do some in my back yard and would like to get an idea what it will run me and where is a good place to get some. Thanks


----------



## lawnprolawns

JR Snow Removal;1023245 said:


> For all you landscaping guys (since I won't touch anything but snow plowing) what's an average price for a pallet of brick pavers not real expensive ones, but good for the money ones. I want to do some in my back yard and would like to get an idea what it will run me and where is a good place to get some. Thanks


I'd check out Angelo's as they can vary quite a bit. They also have seminars once in a while on installation and such.

Question for you.. I usually use gotprint.com for printing, it's about 120.00 for 5K 4X6 glossy full color both sides postcards. Can you guys do anything similar on pricing or is it hard to beat the online guys?


----------



## procut

Since were talking about advertising anyways... I have never had a website, so I decided I should get into the 21st century and get one. I'm in the process of dropping a pretty big chunk of change with a professional web designer to create a site. I know a lot of you guys already have had websites for years, is it something you feel was worth the time/effort/money?


----------



## Luther

Absolutely......it's a 24/7 marketing tool for you. 

People are more savvy and internet aware nowadays. You're missing out. It does bring work in also.


----------



## JR Snow Removal

lawnprolawns;1023247 said:


> I'd check out Angelo's as they can vary quite a bit. They also have seminars once in a while on installation and such.
> 
> Question for you.. I usually use gotprint.com for printing, it's about 120.00 for 5K 4X6 glossy full color both sides postcards. Can you guys do anything similar on pricing or is it hard to beat the online guys?


I don't think I could touch it but I'll check and pm you. If any of you would like pricing on anything thing from Letterheads, Business Cards, Full color yard signs, Banners we do almost everything that can be printed but shirts and stickers. Let me know


----------



## asps4u

procut;1023249 said:


> Since were talking about advertising anyways... I have never had a website, so I decided I should get into the 21st century and get one. I'm in the process of dropping a pretty big chunk of change with a professional web designer to create a site. I know a lot of you guys already have had websites for years, is it something you feel was worth the time/effort/money?


For what it's worth, my site went live last Thursday afternoon and I received 3 online bid requests and 1 phone request over the weekend. Everyone is looking online for everything now a days so I would say, you will be very happy with your investment, and it should pay for itself in no time!


----------



## procut

asps4u & TCLA - thanks I figured it certainly couldn't hurt.


----------



## JR Snow Removal

This is what I do in the summer months From the left a buddy with a Titan Sidewinder Middle is me with a Suzuki Marauder and the right another buddy with a Ironhorse Texas chopper. Soon as the girlfriend finishes her intern the Marauder will be retired


----------



## 24v6spd

Milwaukee;1023057 said:


> ChaseCreeksnow
> 
> Great post.
> 
> It really pissed off me like those people who own tons of properties and own expensive cars and boats. They want find cheap people who will do work.
> 
> Guy who from grosses Ile was fight with me about price I charge him to change U joints on his plow truck. I told him that will be $200 because they were original u joints in 15 years old truck. He say one shop told him it will be $130 to do that.:realmad: He ever know how to change u joints but he avoid because he knew it was big job.
> 
> He couldn't justify spend extra $70. What a cheapskate I meet and he own big 3 businesses. He ever open yellow pages and call almost 15 shops for how much it cost to change u joints. Vary price from $350 to $150.
> 
> Like it cost you change oil $20-25 if you tell him it $25 then he make face like oh my god that expensive I can get oil change for $14.99.


Are you talking about the axle u-joints?


----------



## Milwaukee

24v6spd;1023263 said:


> Are you talking about the axle u-joints?


Yes for Dana 50 replaced 3 u joints.


----------



## terrapro

procut;1023249 said:


> Since were talking about advertising anyways... I have never had a website, so I decided I should get into the 21st century and get one. I'm in the process of dropping a pretty big chunk of change with a professional web designer to create a site. I know a lot of you guys already have had websites for years, is it something you feel was worth the time/effort/money?


Do it! (said in my best Ben Stiller voice)

People want to research you first before signing any contract. You don't even need a web designer to do it, a one page site for an introduction is better than nothing. I still juggle the idea of dropping the coin for a designer to redo mine.


----------



## Leisure Time LC

lawnprolawns;1023247 said:


> I'd check out Angelo's as they can vary quite a bit. They also have seminars once in a while on installation and such.
> 
> Question for you.. I usually use gotprint.com for printing, it's about 120.00 for 5K 4X6 glossy full color both sides postcards. Can you guys do anything similar on pricing or is it hard to beat the online guys?


I get mine at vistaprint.com. The cheapest I have found


----------



## Milwaukee

Leisure Time LC;1023270 said:


> I get mine at vistaprint.com. The cheapest I have found


Very cheap but don't use your personal email they sent like 10 emails a week like clearance best deal you need look in it. ORDER NOW Special 10% off.


----------



## Matson Snow

TCLA;1023227 said:


> We were asked to RSVP on what day and how many.
> 
> Can't see them denying anyone from coming, but not sure about the masses coming in for free steak. Someone may want to call??
> 
> Best beat the muni's.......there won't be much left after that crowd shows. :laughing:


I will just sneek in behind the TCLA crew....Try to blend in and look cool...


----------



## JR Snow Removal

as for these .com printers most of them are out of state and country (vista I believe is a canadian company) as for us we do 85% of work in house 12% we use Michigan companies and the other 3% is out of state companies and thats only if we can't find any in state companies to do it. Not knocking you guys looking for the cheapest price but next time you complain about lowballers driving down grass and snow look at the other professions you are guilty of feeding into that very low price. So now do you have room to complain? Not trying to start an argument, just my opinion.ussmileyflag


----------



## silvetouch

Question for you.. I usually use gotprint.com for printing, it's about 120.00 for 5K 4X6 glossy full color both sides postcards. Can you guys do anything similar on pricing or is it hard to beat the online guys?[/QUOTE]



JR Snow Removal;1023257 said:


> I don't think I could touch it but I'll check and pm you. If any of you would like pricing on anything thing from Letterheads, Business Cards, Full color yard signs, Banners we do almost everything that can be printed but shirts and stickers. Let me know





Leisure Time LC;1023270 said:


> I get mine at vistaprint.com. The cheapest I have found


that post card price seems to be pretty good. I ordered about 20,000 business cards from gotprint.com a few years back and am very satisfied. i get endless compliments on them from people every time i hand them 1. I can get a pretty good deal on flyers if you order through me. Make sure when you are shopping for them that you get aqueous coating. Makes a huge difference in my opinion. PM me with what you need and i can get a price. What i found works best for me is order a decent amount and don't put an actual expiration date on any coupons, that way if you don't use them all, you can put them out next year.


----------



## silvetouch

JR Snow Removal;1023283 said:


> as for these .com printers most of them are out of state and country (vista I believe is a canadian company) as for us we do 85% of work in house 12% we use Michigan companies and the other 3% is out of state companies and thats only if we can't find any in state companies to do it. Not knocking you guys looking for the cheapest price but next time you complain about lowballers driving down grass and snow look at the other professions you are guilty of feeding into that very low price. So now do you have room to complain? Not trying to start an argument, just my opinion.ussmileyflag


yeah..similar... but i have extremely high standards when it comes to print products. I will sample products from a less expensive printer before i will order from them. If they can do a good job if not better at a much cheaper price, then i will use them. I will not use them solely based on price at all. Quality makes a huge difference.


----------



## alternative

Sweet chopper JR.... nice. How many guys ride on this site?


----------



## asps4u

alternative;1023398 said:


> Sweet chopper JR.... nice. How many guys ride on this site?


I do, but I haven't ridden my own bike since I totaled it a few years ago  Now I just rent a Harley when I need my fix, or when there's a charity ride


----------



## Luther

asps4u;1023404 said:


> Now I just rent a Harley when I need my fix, or when there's a charity ride


I need details on this ^


----------



## asps4u

TCLA;1023412 said:


> I need details on this ^


PM sent :salute:


----------



## Patrick34

*Website*

While on the topic of websites, I am actually in the process of re-designing my website. My current website is pretty lame, so we are spending the cash to have a professional re-design it.

Can anyone refer me to someone that does nice website work? Either a reply or PM would be great. Thanks for the help.

Oh ya, for any of those spartan basketball fans out there, go green. This is my favorite time of the year - tournament time!


----------



## alternative

No sh*t.... Rent a bike?? I'll rent you my Sportster. What do you pay per day


----------



## JR Snow Removal

I don't know how busy you guys get in the up coming months but if anyone wants to get some people together to go riding let me know I'll be game.


----------



## Matson Snow

Ive got a 1973 Schwinn with the banana seat and shocks..Also has the 5 speed shifter between your legs....Pretty Cool Bike...I will rent it out for the right price...payup..:waving:..


----------



## silvetouch

a little off topic here, but what are you guys seeing this year for pricing on a flat of flowers installed?


----------



## Milwaukee

Sorry for run party here.

Do anyone know about Chauffeur license? We need 1 since we use E350 for private limo service. Pm me 

One of my friend from here say it $300 for test. It for CDL. Do anyone know how much for Chauffeur? I try search on Michigan's gov website it didn't explain clearly.

Thank


----------



## procut

^ I'm not to familier with what is needed for Limo, but when I got my Chauffers licence, it was an idiotic test an 8th grader could pass. It wasn't teribly expensive, $20-$30 I can't recall for sure.


----------



## silvetouch

Milwaukee;1023505 said:


> Sorry for run party here.
> 
> Do anyone know about Chauffeur license? We need 1 since we use E350 for private limo service. Pm me
> 
> One of my friend from here say it $300 for test. It for CDL. Do anyone know how much for Chauffeur? I try search on Michigan's gov website it didn't explain clearly.
> 
> Thank


http://www.michigan.gov/sos/0,1607,7-127-1627_8669_53323---,00.html#1

$35 and if you don't pass, they give you the answers and tell you to go sit back down.


----------



## terrapro

silvetouch;1023469 said:


> a little off topic here, but what are you guys seeing this year for pricing on a flat of flowers installed?


I will do a couple flats for $35 per and bulk for $32 per. Includes design, prep, pickup, purchase, delivery, compost, 6 month fertilizer, planting, and disposal of empty flats and tags.


----------



## terrapro

Milwaukee;1023505 said:


> Sorry for run party here.
> 
> Do anyone know about Chauffeur license? We need 1 since we use E350 for private limo service. Pm me
> 
> One of my friend from here say it $300 for test. It for CDL. Do anyone know how much for Chauffeur? I try search on Michigan's gov website it didn't explain clearly.
> 
> Thank


Mil, the SOS will supply you the pamphlet with all the answers in it. The test is about $30 or so but I think you can only get 3 wrong to fail. Stupid stuff like "can you park in front of a fire hydrant" or "which turn signal to use when turning left".


----------



## alternative

Agree- a 5th grader probably can pass the chauffer test..it sort of a joke for a test.
The CDL is a bit trickier, but even that is relatively easy.


----------



## Allor Outdoor

Hey Everyone,
I figured I would invite anyone who is interested and able to sneak away from work for the day...
Tigers Opening Day is April 9th...and I am having a tailgate party down there again this year. The lot I have rented is on the Northeast corner of Grand River and Bagley. So if you are able to come on down and hang out for a bit, or if you are already going to the game, stop by and say HI. I personally won't even be going to the game, so even if you don't have tickets, it is still a good time just to hang out and have a few "pops". 

Now for the disclaimer: I have reserved a lot that everyone is more than welcome to hang out in and have a good time. I DO NOT have any additional tickets to the game (i have already given them away to my customers), and I do not have additional parking spots, you will need to find your own parking. I will have some hot dogs and hamburgers, water, pop etc. Due to liability reasons I can not supply alcohol, so if you want to have a few drinks, please bring your drink of choice!
Email me at [email protected] if you want additional information.


----------



## lawnprolawns

Patrick34;1023454 said:


> While on the topic of websites, I am actually in the process of re-designing my website. My current website is pretty lame, so we are spending the cash to have a professional re-design it.
> 
> Can anyone refer me to someone that does nice website work? Either a reply or PM would be great. Thanks for the help.
> 
> Oh ya, for any of those spartan basketball fans out there, go green. This is my favorite time of the year - tournament time!


Check out my buddy Nick Keebaugh @ www.thisisNK.com. He's great with web and graphic design and reasonably priced.


----------



## terrapro

what..sorry wrong post


----------



## DJC

Milwaukee;1023505 said:


> Sorry for run party here.
> 
> Do anyone know about Chauffeur license? We need 1 since we use E350 for private limo service. Pm me
> 
> One of my friend from here say it $300 for test. It for CDL. Do anyone know how much for Chauffeur? I try search on Michigan's gov website it didn't explain clearly.
> 
> Thank


I got one last year and its very easy.... Go into the SOS and tell them you want there little pamphlet. All the answers are in it and It's only 12 questions I think.


----------



## DJC

Here's a new snowblower for you guys


----------



## lawnprolawns

I've seen that through email.. doesn't look to me much of a muffler on that thing.. that would be LOUD!!!


----------



## Milwaukee

DJC;1023819 said:


> I got one last year and its very easy.... Go into the SOS and tell them you want there little pamphlet. All the answers are in it and It's only 12 questions I think.


Which SOS?

12 questions is amazing. Never knew it would be like that. I was think it could be 50 questions.

Thank you very much and everybody who answer my question.


----------



## ajslands

I wonder how much that thing weighs??

Ok people who manage a bussiness in here, eg. Owner/president. I know his isn't the thread but since were in Michigan; I would like to know some good schools that teach landscaping, perferably communtiy colleges, (I don't want to go to east Lansing) and what a good subject to major in would be, I talked a little to cj about this and he gave me some Very good information, but i was driving so I couldent write it down. U plan on doing landscaping, lawn care, hardscaping, and tree felling what would be so I also wanna do bussiness management, I think I'll do acounting in high school, so what colleges did you guys go to and what would you recomend? So any tips and suggestions would be greatly appreciated, thanks!

(I hope alternative dosent get mad at me for posting)


And for mill, the one on vanhorn next to aco in Trenton would be fine


----------



## lawnprolawns

I'm looking at OCC for some landscaping / hort classes. Scraft doesn't offer any, or I'd go there (I live 5 minutes from Scraft).


----------



## terrapro

ajslands;1023848 said:


> I wonder how much that thing weighs??
> 
> Ok people who manage a bussiness in here, eg. Owner/president. I know his isn't the thread but since were in Michigan; I would like to know some good schools that teach landscaping, perferably communtiy colleges, (I don't want to go to east Lansing) and what a good subject to major in would be, I talked a little to cj about this and he gave me some Very good information, but i was driving so I couldent write it down. U plan on doing landscaping, lawn care, hardscaping, and tree felling what would be so I also wanna do bussiness management, I think I'll do acounting in high school, so what colleges did you guys go to and what would you recomend? So any tips and suggestions would be greatly appreciated, thanks!
> 
> (I hope alternative dosent get mad at me for posting)
> 
> And for mill, the one on vanhorn next to aco in Trenton would be fine


Go to MSU period.....sorry.


----------



## bln

Oakland community college, auburn hills. That's were I went and it was good. I would of gone to Msu but I wasn't into giving up my business.


----------



## Milwaukee

Anyone go to Weingartz on Wednesday? I was think 10 a.m. to 2 p.m.

Possible use 01 F250 crewcab with serious rot bed or 95 f250 with flatbed But not sure if I able to go.


----------



## brandonslc

I think it is $30 and just a standard test you take with like 30 questions. It is easy.


----------



## lawnprolawns

Well, she's part of the family now. Just got stickers on, a little late huh? Oh well. It'll have a box and truck loader on in no time at this rate!


----------



## Leisure Time LC

lawnprolawns;1024049 said:


> Well, she's part of the family now. Just got stickers on, a little late huh? Oh well. It'll have a box and truck loader on in no time at this rate!
> 
> View attachment 75301


Looks Good Mike


----------



## Leisure Time LC

Milwaukee;1024015 said:


> Anyone go to Weingartz on Wednesday? I was think 10 a.m. to 2 p.m.
> 
> Possible use 01 F250 crewcab with serious rot bed or 95 f250 with flatbed But not sure if I able to go.


I am going on Wednesday around that time


----------



## alternative

Damn you AJ....another post! lol
I dont get mad kid..post away. 

Fyi- MSU does have the best hort program and they have extension centers at some local colleges. Second best would be OU/OCC
I went to Walsh for my BA and took a few hort classes at comm college.


----------



## CJSLAWNSERVICE

ajslands;1023848 said:


> I wonder how much that thing weighs??
> 
> Ok people who manage a bussiness in here, eg. Owner/president. I know his isn't the thread but since were in Michigan; I would like to know some good schools that teach landscaping, perferably communtiy colleges, (I don't want to go to east Lansing) and what a good subject to major in would be, I talked a little to cj about this and he gave me some Very good information, but i was driving so I couldent write it down. U plan on doing landscaping, lawn care, hardscaping, and tree felling what would be so I also wanna do bussiness management, I think I'll do acounting in high school, so what colleges did you guys go to and what would you recomend? So any tips and suggestions would be greatly appreciated, thanks!
> 
> (I hope alternative dosent get mad at me for posting)
> 
> And for mill, the one on vanhorn next to aco in Trenton would be fine


You didnt take notes?? WTF? 
Just kidding

Go to any school and speak with a counselor about there programs... they will want to entice you to go there , but They are the experts on classes and such. 
Check out baker college too.... I know they give u college credit for running a business already! 
I'm off to class speak of the devil


----------



## terrapro

Is anyone selling a trailer? Alex do you still have that single axle trailer from last year for sale?


----------



## 24v6spd

terrapro;1024105 said:


> Is anyone selling a trailer? Alex do you still have that single axle trailer from last year for sale?


What size, kind of trailer are you looking for?


----------



## DJC

Milwaukee;1023841 said:


> Which SOS?
> 
> 12 questions is amazing. Never knew it would be like that. I was think it could be 50 questions.
> 
> Thank you very much and everybody who answer my question.


I found it for ya.... All the answers are right here

http://www.michigan.gov/documents/TS-025_Chauffeur_40680_7.pdf

"Behind the Wheel" continues in the top left corner..


----------



## terrapro

24v6spd;1024136 said:


> What size, kind of trailer are you looking for?


At the least I need it to fit two walk behinds or one rider so 5x8 or bigger. If it needs TLC thats fine.


----------



## 24v6spd

terrapro;1024140 said:


> At the least I need it to fit two walk behinds or one rider so 5x8 or bigger. If it needs TLC thats fine.


I have a 16' x 7' tandem.


----------



## terrapro

24v6spd;1024142 said:


> I have a 16' x 7' tandem.


I don't really need another 16ft but for the right price...what do you want for it?


----------



## 24v6spd

terrapro;1024146 said:


> I don't really need another 16ft but for the right price...what do you want for it?


Needs some TLC, I would take $800.00


----------



## JR Snow Removal

terrapro I was just on craigslist looking for a motorcycle trailer and there is some that might work for you i seen some from $200-$600 Heres a 6.5x14 tandem for $450 http://detroit.craigslist.org/wyn/grd/1634767364.html


----------



## terrapro

24v6spd;1024148 said:


> Needs some TLC, I would take $800.00


Ckeck your pm's.


----------



## asps4u

Speaking of trailers, I've got an 8x12 flat bed trailer (converted snowmobile trailer) that dumps if anyone has a need for one. I bought it last summer as a project that I was going to convert to a dump trailer, but I just haven't had the time. Could use some TLC although I moved a boat hoist from Commerce to Coldwater (135 miles) on it last summer with no problem. I paid $350 for it and would let it go for the same price. I'll get some pics, if interested PM me. :waving:


----------



## BossPlowGuy04

terrapro;1024105 said:


> Is anyone selling a trailer? Alex do you still have that single axle trailer from last year for sale?


i have a 6x12 but the only way ill part with it is if you have a 16ft or larger trailer you would be willing to trade for it.


----------



## ChaseCreekSnow

I know this is waaayyy OT but just wondering if anyone on this board has done work for Herriman and associates managment company based in plymouth? I am sending in my contractors forms to them this week in hopes of expanding my work horizon and work load. If anyone works for these guys, shoot me a pm. Thanks.


----------



## Strictly Snow

*Trailer*



terrapro;1024105 said:


> Is anyone selling a trailer? Alex do you still have that single axle trailer from last year for sale?


I personally know the guy that has this trailer. he is my welding guy and also my lawn cutting guy. Great trailer

http://detroit.craigslist.org/okl/rvs/1633058807.html


----------



## tmltrans

I know its a long way off but starting to see some forecasts for snow the end of next week. Would be nice to have 1 more event before the toys get put away for good. Of course March snow tends to be heavy/wet so I probably should be careful what I'm wishing for.


----------



## ChaseCreekSnow

It's getting quiet in heree.....See you guys at the other place we spend a great deal of our time.


----------



## TheXpress2002

tmltrans;1024296 said:


> I know its a long way off but starting to see some forecasts for snow the end of next week. Would be nice to have 1 more event before the toys get put away for good. Of course March snow tends to be heavy/wet so I probably should be careful what I'm wishing for.


.................


----------



## Blizzard1988

tmltrans;1024296 said:


> I know its a long way off but starting to see some forecasts for snow the end of next week. Would be nice to have 1 more event before the toys get put away for good. Of course March snow tends to be heavy/wet so I probably should be careful what I'm wishing for.


hopefully end of next week the pattern shifts but i really doubt it. nao is heading towards positive and that is not good for a pattern shift. hopefully the cold returns sometime before april but i wouldn't count on any decent snow withing the next week and a half


----------



## silvetouch

So i took my 2008 f250 in to the dealer for some minor problems and both exhaust manifolds are leaking (sounds like a 1998 instead of 2008). I have an easy care extended warranty sold to me by ford that denied the coverage because the dealer put down commercial coverage instead of snow plow coverage. (apparently there's a difference).

I was wondering of you with later modeled Ford trucks have had this same problem. Depending on the outcome from the original dealership tomorrow, i may be talking with my attorney regarding a class action law suit. I can understand my 96 or 97 trucks having this problem. But not a 2 year old truck.


----------



## procut

silvetouch;1024493 said:


> So i took my 2008 f250 in to the dealer for some minor problems and both exhaust manifolds are leaking (sounds like a 1998 instead of 2008). I have an easy care extended warranty sold to me by ford that denied the coverage because the dealer put down commercial coverage instead of snow plow coverage. (apparently there's a difference).
> 
> I was wondering of you with later modeled Ford trucks have had this same problem. Depending on the outcome from the original dealership tomorrow, i may be talking with my attorney regarding a class action law suit. I can understand my 96 or 97 trucks having this problem. But not a 2 year old truck.


Hmmm, i don't currently own any Fords, but that does sound like BS. I'd raise some hell about that.

When I bought my '06 Chevy in early '08 they wanted to sell me the extened warrenty, but when they found out I was going to plow with it / use it commercially they said they couldn't even do it. I didn't care casuse I wasn't going to buy it anyways, but I just thought it was interesting.


----------



## flykelley

Hi Guys
Just got in from the Steak Roast at Weingartz, not bad at all, my employee won a door prize and I even got to get the plane out of the hanger and go for a quick ride. All and all not a bad day.

Mike


----------



## M & D LAWN

silvetouch;1024493 said:


> So i took my 2008 f250 in to the dealer for some minor problems and both exhaust manifolds are leaking (sounds like a 1998 instead of 2008). I have an easy care extended warranty sold to me by ford that denied the coverage because the dealer put down commercial coverage instead of snow plow coverage. (apparently there's a difference).
> 
> I was wondering of you with later modeled Ford trucks have had this same problem. Depending on the outcome from the original dealership tomorrow, i may be talking with my attorney regarding a class action law suit. I can understand my 96 or 97 trucks having this problem. But not a 2 year old truck.


My brother in law works for Ford. He is a dealer rep that handles disputes between dealerships and customers. He told me that the dealer has the option to cover up to 2 major problems outside of the warranty. Even if they still don't agree to service your truck, you have some recourse through Ford. Hope this helps.


----------



## brookline

terrapro;1024140 said:


> At the least I need it to fit two walk behinds or one rider so 5x8 or bigger. If it needs TLC thats fine.


I just sent you a PM


----------



## TheXpress2002

Blizzard1988;1024491 said:


> hopefully end of next week the pattern shifts but i really doubt it. nao is heading towards positive and that is not good for a pattern shift. hopefully the cold returns sometime before april but i wouldn't count on any decent snow withing the next week and a half


So when the NAO started to head to positive territory during the last 2 weeks of February that was not a good sign for snow for us?:laughing: I am just giving you a hard time. There are many factors that are greater than the NAO. You will see changes around the 240 mark just like February........


----------



## brandonslc

silvetouch;1024493 said:


> So i took my 2008 f250 in to the dealer for some minor problems and both exhaust manifolds are leaking (sounds like a 1998 instead of 2008). I have an easy care extended warranty sold to me by ford that denied the coverage because the dealer put down commercial coverage instead of snow plow coverage. (apparently there's a difference).
> 
> I was wondering of you with later modeled Ford trucks have had this same problem. Depending on the outcome from the original dealership tomorrow, i may be talking with my attorney regarding a class action law suit. I can understand my 96 or 97 trucks having this problem. But not a 2 year old truck.


I have had the same exact promblem with the warranty issue, but the transmission went out on my f250. When i got the truck they knew the plow was going on it and everything, but they refused to warranty it because it is a commercial truck. What delarship do you go to?


----------



## silvetouch

brandonslc;1024727 said:


> I have had the same exact promblem with the warranty issue, but the transmission went out on my f250. When i got the truck they knew the plow was going on it and everything, but they refused to warranty it because it is a commercial truck. What delarship do you go to?


truck was purchased at Jack Demmer. It is at Crest ford in flat rock for service though. Probably taking it out of crest and heading back to Demmer.

bunch of bullsh*t


----------



## Blizzard1988

TheXpress2002;1024663 said:


> So when the NAO started to head to positive territory during the last 2 weeks of February that was not a good sign for snow for us?:laughing: I am just giving you a hard time. There are many factors that are greater than the NAO. You will see changes around the 240 mark just like February........


Yea the last two weeks of February were snowy, but that was the last two weeks of February. Now were talking about the last two weeks of march which is a different ballgame averages wise, and with the nao trending towards positive (if that verifies) doesn't look good. Of course there are other factors, but any decent snow in the next 10 days is very unlikely. I see what your looking at around the 20th but thats way out there in model fantasy land. If it does verify it looks short lived with WAA coming back in a couple days after the cooldown ahead of a glc to the west. Hoping for snow though !!!!!


----------



## P&M Landscaping

silvetouch;1024737 said:


> truck was purchased at Jack Demmer. It is at Crest ford in flat rock for service though. Probably taking it out of crest and heading back to Demmer.
> 
> bunch of bullsh*t


My mom's cousin owns Crest Ford... We have had nothing but bad service as well. I hate to bad mouth a family business, but both the salesmen as well is some of the others that work there are a bunch of idiots. We have found the only way to get anything done through that dealer is to talk to the manager. The big guy that looks like Santa Clause. I hope this helps, and you get your issues fixed. I mean really, exhaust really doesn't matter on a commercial truck vs a personal truck..


----------



## silvetouch

P&M Landscaping;1024776 said:


> My mom's cousin owns Crest Ford... We have had nothing but bad service as well. I hate to bad mouth a family business, but both the salesmen as well is some of the others that work there are a bunch of idiots. We have found the only way to get anything done through that dealer is to talk to the manager. The big guy that looks like Santa Clause. I hope this helps, and you get your issues fixed. I mean really, exhaust really doesn't matter on a commercial truck vs a personal truck..


lol.... yeah...i got a bad vibe from the second i drove in the doors. I didn't make an appointment and i drove in. Everyone was standing around basically doing nothing.. 1/2 the bays were empty and the guy says " well, normally we like to have everyone make an appointment......." i cut him off as i looked around and replied "maybe i could come back when it's not soo busy." lol... he didn't seem amused.


----------



## Milwaukee

Interested we bought several vehicles from there no issues. No appointment to get car fixed. 

But our 09 Taurus is on #4 accelerator pedals. They replaced for free. Like Toyota that runway.


Happened several times it just stuck and engine rev to 4K rpm. Thank god it can turn off and brake is powerful to stop it.


----------



## silvetouch

Milwaukee;1024791 said:


> Interested we bought several vehicles from there no issues. No appointment to get car fixed.
> 
> But our 09 Taurus is on #4 accelerator pedals. They replaced for free. Like Toyota that runway.
> 
> Happened several times it just stuck and engine rev to 4K rpm. Thank god it can turn off and brake is powerful to stop it.


 from where crest or demmer?


----------



## ajslands

silvetouch;1024790 said:


> lol.... yeah...i got a bad vibe from the second i drove in the doors. I didn't make an appointment and i drove in. Everyone was standing around basically doing nothing.. 1/2 the bays were empty and the guy says " well, normally we like to have everyone make an appointment......." i cut him off as i looked around and replied "maybe i could come back when it's not soo busy." lol... he didn't seem amused.


:laughing: 
take it to gorno!

Thanks guys for answerig my question earier, now just 1 more but not as important, is blizzard the new Jason, cuz I have never seen before today or yesterday. 
Oh and do you guys happen to know of any good lawn mower places, iam looking at Doing some upgrading, iam going to check out weingartz on Saturday and demoed a exmark at wm sell today, any other places? I am hoping to get a toro or exmark, just gotta play my cards righ. :salute:


----------



## procut

P&M landscaping said:


> I mean really, exhaust really doesn't matter on a commercial truck vs a personal truck..


That makes about zero sense.



ajslands;1024799 said:


> :laughing:
> take it to gorno!
> 
> , now just 1 more but not as important, is blizzard the new Jason, cuz I have never seen before today or yesterday.


IDK, I was wondering who that blizzard guy was too...


----------



## brookline

ajslands;1024799 said:


> :laughing:
> take it to gorno!
> 
> Thanks guys for answerig my question earier, now just 1 more but not as important, is blizzard the new Jason, cuz I have never seen before today or yesterday.
> Oh and do you guys happen to know of any good lawn mower places, iam looking at Doing some upgrading, iam going to check out weingartz on Saturday and demoed a exmark at wm sell today, any other places? I am hoping to get a toro or exmark, just gotta play my cards righ. :salute:


Did they get everything moved to the new location yet? Did they have alot of mowers and tradeins there yet? I went last week to the old place and it was pretty bare.


----------



## Milwaukee

silvetouch;1024795 said:


> from where crest or demmer?


crest

But I Know owner of Gorno he is my friend.

AJ you better check craiglist.

Don't spend cheap. Find mower deck that not thin like you find on TORO.

My Uncle love expensive ZTR.

First was Dixes with 23 hp kohler. He still have for 12 years. I use them for mow tall grass in lot. No idea how many hours but we could notice engine is tired. He replaced with bush hog last Fall.

Second was Gravely 20 hp kawski with small mower deck pretty thick. Great but it tear yard and engine is tough to start. It only have 9 hours on it.

Third was Bush Hog with kohler 30 hp. It was best one that my Uncle have. Most expensive mower he have. You should see his big grin when he could mow 14 mph and stay comfy.


----------



## Blizzard1988

procut;1024810 said:


> That makes about zero sense.
> 
> IDK, I was wondering who that blizzard guy was too...


well i have been reading the forums for a while, especially the ohio and michigan networking threads.i have been on here for a while but never really posted anything until now


----------



## Lightningllc

Well all this talk about weather, 


xpress I have my one trip of the season planned for march 20 - 28 going to smokey mountains with the fifth wheel and family.

Are we talking a salting event or a major plowing event ???? If plowing event I gotta cancel a major trip!!!!!


If this is gonna be a salting event I'm gone!!!!!


I really need serious input here I got alot riding on this 8 day's and alot of sites that I do personally that my 22 guys have no idea what to do on them.


----------



## Blizzard1988

this far out i wouldn't worry a snowstorm too much. things may trend colder towards the 20th but nothing to get all that worried about at this point. maybe some salting, but i wouldn't worry about a big storm right now, pattern doen't seem all that conducive to it right now


----------



## silvetouch

Milwaukee;1024818 said:


> crest
> 
> But I Know owner of Gorno he is my friend.


this was my 1st experience with crest. I haven't been into the sales department, so i can't comment on that area.

maybe i got a bad seed out of the bunch... who knows.... hopefully things go better tomorrow.


----------



## brookline

Blizzard1988;1024844 said:


> this far out i wouldn't worry a snowstorm too much. things may trend colder towards the 20th but nothing to get all that worried about at this point. maybe some salting, but i wouldn't worry about a big storm right now, pattern doen't seem all that conducive to it right now


Sorry to burst your bubble but "In Express We Trust"


----------



## Blizzard1988

brookline;1024860 said:


> Sorry to burst your bubble but "In Express We Trust"


thats fine, i'm just discussing. really don't have much else to do right now and am kind of bored. things will cool down, but looks to be short lived and anything significant does not look likely as of this point. take my opinion with a grain of salt if you want. ussmileyflag


----------



## Milwaukee

brookline;1024860 said:


> Sorry to burst your bubble but "In Express We Trust"


Agree and we keep tell members to be wait for his answer. He is GOD of this thread.


----------



## brookline

Blizzard1988;1024870 said:


> thats fine, i'm just discussing. really don't have much else to do right now and am kind of bored. take my opinion with a grain of salt if you want. ussmileyflag


I was not trying to be nasty or anything. Express just has a long and very good track record even compared to the paid weathermen. You don't have a track record of any kind.... Yet.


----------



## Blizzard1988

brookline;1024885 said:


> I was not trying to be nasty or anything. Express just has a long and very good track record even compared to the paid weathermen. You don't have a track record of any kind.... Yet.


hey no offense taken. i just like talking weather .weather is just what i'm studying, and i love snow , and i finally found a spot where others like snow, so thats why i started posting at plowsite. seems like a cool forum


----------



## procut

Blizzard1988;1024895 said:


> hey no offense taken. i just like talking weather .weather is just what i'm studying, and i love snow , and i finally found a spot where others like snow, so thats why i started posting at plowsite. seems like a cool forum


I'm confused, your a weatherman or plow guy?


----------



## Blizzard1988

procut;1024901 said:


> I'm confused, your a weatherman or plow guy?


soon to be weatherman i guess, so i guess i might not be looked on to highy lol. found this site a while back and really like the forum. want to get a plow for my place someday


----------



## procut

Blizzard1988;1024913 said:


> soon to be weatherman i guess, so i guess i might not be looked on to highy lol. found this site a while back and really like the forum. want to get a plow for my place someday


No not at all. A little meteorological input is always welcome!


----------



## Luther

Lightningllc;1024833 said:


> I really need serious input here I got alot riding on this 8 day's and alot of sites that I do personally that my 22 guys have no idea what to do on them.


Your sig says 1 employee. 

What's stopping you from orienting your guys to these sites right now?

I'm having a real hard time believing that we've had our last event of the season.


----------



## Luther

Blizzard1988;1024913 said:


> soon to be weatherman i guess, so i guess i might not be looked on to highy lol. found this site a while back and really like the forum. want to get a plow for my place someday


Welcome aboard! :salute:


----------



## alternative

TCLA;1024955 said:


> Your sig says 1 employee.
> 
> What's stopping you from orienting your guys to these sites right now?
> 
> I'm having a real hard time believing that we've had our last event of the season.


He must have 21 new employees..:laughing:


----------



## Superior L & L

All the plow's are off and put away !!!!! now we will get more snow


----------



## terrapro

Superior L & L;1024980 said:


> All the plow's are off and put away !!!!! now we will get more snow


Thanks for doing your part, now if I just schedule cleanups for that week we will be sure to have snow.


----------



## P&M Landscaping

procut;1024810 said:


> That makes about zero sense.
> 
> Actually it does, I was trying to say that exhaust really doesn't matter on a commercial truck vs. a personal truck. Meaning that either way it shouldn't go bad that fast. Now if it was a front end part like a ball joint or tie rod I could see them voiding it because of the plow. The plow has zero effect on the manifold. Sorry for not making sense.
> 
> Also, I know that this a little off topic but my boss just got as used truck from here, and got a killer deal. Just thought i'd share with any of you guys looking for a used truck. http://steveamesmotors.com/page1.php Wish I had an extra $21 G sittin around..


----------



## Five Star Lawn Care LLC

Lightningllc;1024833 said:


> I really need serious input here I got alot riding on this 8 day's and alot of sites that I do personally that my 22 guys have no idea what to do on them.


you have 22 guys and not one of them can run the show without you there?.....thats crazy, "god forbid" What if something ever happened to you and you were unable to perform your duties as the owner.

Not trying to get after you but with this large of an operation im just shocked that theres no "Plan B"


----------



## silvetouch

P&M Landscaping;1025028 said:


> procut;1024810 said:
> 
> 
> 
> That makes about zero sense.
> 
> Actually it does, I was trying to say that exhaust really doesn't matter on a commercial truck vs. a personal truck. Meaning that either way it shouldn't go bad that fast. Now if it was a front end part like a ball joint or tie rod I could see them voiding it because of the plow. The plow has zero effect on the manifold. Sorry for not making sense.
> 
> 
> 
> funny you should mention that....they actually covered my ball joints last year with no inspection.... it wasn't until the exhaust manifolds were brought up that they wanted to send an inspector out ....obviously because they shouldn't have gone bad....
Click to expand...


----------



## Lightningllc

Five Star Lawn Care LLC;1025029 said:


> you have 22 guys and not one of them can run the show without you there?.....thats crazy, "god forbid" What if something ever happened to you and you were unable to perform your duties as the owner.
> 
> Not trying to get after you but with this large of an operation im just shocked that theres no "Plan B"


I have a plan b, But I am one of those controlling people that can't let go of my daily operations, I will never rely on anyone but myself because of past experiance.

I can only put so much trust into a person, I have key guys but I still run the show. I wish I could step back but I just can't.

1 employee is a joke, I run alot of people and subs. We have 8 plow trucks, 10 guys doing sidewalks and 4 machines running. 6 subs working also.


----------



## Milwaukee

Go to Weingartz in Farmington Hill. :waving:

Wear read coat and drive 01 F250 with rot bed.


----------



## alternative

Lightningllc;1025046 said:


> I have key guys but I still run the show. I wish I could step back but I just can't.


I am sort of the same way (control freak)... but getting better at it each year.


----------



## Luther

Lightningllc;1025046 said:


> I have a plan b, *But I am one of those controlling people that can't let go of my daily operations*, I will never rely on anyone but myself because of past experiance.
> 
> I can only put so much trust into a person


Not dogging you, but that's too bad. It'll be hard for you to grow if you are ball and chained to the operational side of things. Your focus could be on bigger and better things.

You may never know what someone can do for you if you don't give them the freedom to do so. Micro-managing can also be painful.......even if you have the right person in place.

Don't be afraid of letting someone make a mistake.....there is no better learning tool.

Good luck to you sir.


----------



## Lightningllc

I gave the daily operations to a guy 2 years ago, He seen the bigger numbers and went on his own and took some of my accounts with him, so since then I have a problem with trusting someone with my income and my business.

I have a guy working for me now that is like a clone of me, He is handling alot more and more everyday, He taking over and I am finding more time to get bids and other things done.

If he is with me next year he will be handling day to day operations. I just got burned really bad once and it is had to trust after it happens.

He took around a $100,000 in lawn care from me and landscape work, So i have trust issues now, BUT I AM GETTING BETTER TRUSTING PEOPLE.

Jim, What would troy do without out you???


----------



## Five Star Lawn Care LLC

Lightningllc;1025046 said:


> I have a plan b, But I am one of those controlling people that can't let go of my daily operations, I will never rely on anyone but myself because of past experiance.
> 
> I can only put so much trust into a person, I have key guys but I still run the show. I wish I could step back but I just can't.
> 
> 1 employee is a joke, I run alot of people and subs. We have 8 plow trucks, 10 guys doing sidewalks and 4 machines running. 6 subs working also.


you have to let go of a little bit of control and find someone that you feel confident enough in to run the show in the unlikely event of you not being able to.

I know im still a small company, but this is a very important part of my company for a few reasons.

1. my stress level is greatly reduced when i know that i have staff memeber who can take over if needed.

2. we handle a lot of high risk accounts...the level of service needs to be constistant weather im there or not.

3. My family....if i get hurt or worse, i know there is someone that can step in and run the company so my wife and kids are not i any type of financial trouble.

I used to be like you were....trust me....i was the most anal a** hole around....And i still am when im in Full control (which is at least 80% of the time)


----------



## Five Star Lawn Care LLC

Lightningllc;1025070 said:


> I gave the daily operations to a guy 2 years ago, He seen the bigger numbers and went on his own and took some of my accounts with him, so since then I have a problem with trusting someone with my income and my business.
> 
> I have a guy working for me now that is like a clone of me, He is handling alot more and more everyday, He taking over and I am finding more time to get bids and other things done.
> 
> If he is with me next year he will be handling day to day operations. I just got burned really bad once and it is had to trust after it happens.
> 
> He took around a $100,000 in lawn care from me and landscape work, So i have trust issues now, BUT I AM GETTING BETTER TRUSTING PEOPLE.
> 
> Jim, What would troy do without out you???


NON-Compete contract with any employees that is on the #s side of your company is essential.

and even without a non-compete you could have took that employees to court and won the lawsuit.


----------



## Luther

Lightningllc;1025070 said:


> I gave the daily operations to a guy 2 years ago, He seen the bigger numbers and went on his own and took some of my accounts with him, so since then I have a problem with trusting someone with my income and my business.


Have you corrected this issue? A policy and procedural manual would you know.....you can establish and/or change this at anytime. Simply have all your employees sign the last page where they "understand and agree to the company policies" you have established.

There are laws that will protect you such as a non-compete. You could make someone's life very difficult should they choose to do this to you.

You would be doing yourself a big favor.........


----------



## cuttingedge13

Lightningllc;1024833 said:


> Are we talking a salting event or a major plowing event ???? If plowing event I gotta cancel a major trip!!!!!


Don't worry it will all be melted by the time you get back!:laughing:


----------



## Lightningllc

I have a non-compete now after a learning lesson, Well he has moved to tennesse now and I got 40% back and 5 of the builders we worked for are not around, One of them being delcor.

I have been doing this for 15 years total and 12 years on my own and I tell ya finding key people is very tough, I don't know if you guys have had good luck but I am anal about my landscape work and snow work. So if they ever clone people i'm gonna be first in line to get one of me.


----------



## Luther

Lightningllc;1025094 said:


> So if they ever clone people i'm gonna be first in line to get one of me.


Be careful what you ask for......I can tell you my employer and I are no where near being clones.

Different views and outlooks go very well together when there is a common goal.


----------



## Lightningllc

Yes as far as the outlook yes 2 heads are better than 1


----------



## Five Star Lawn Care LLC

TCLA;1025104 said:


> Be careful what you ask for......I can tell you my employer and I are no where near being clones.
> 
> Different views and outlooks go very well together when there is a common goal.


You hit the nail on the head.

I think you know very well that "Mark" is far from my clone as well.

Ying and Yang is what we call it


----------



## BossPlowGuy04

anyone going up to weingartz open house today? im going up around 1ish


----------



## smoore45

silvetouch;1025033 said:


> P&M Landscaping;1025028 said:
> 
> 
> 
> funny you should mention that....they actually covered my ball joints last year with no inspection.... it wasn't until the exhaust manifolds were brought up that they wanted to send an inspector out ....obviously because they shouldn't have gone bad....
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a little confused that they wouldn't cover your exhaust manifolds? How many miles do you have on your truck?
> 
> This should still be covered under the standard warranty. What extended warranty did you buy???
Click to expand...


----------



## Milwaukee

Lot people go to weingartz 

Only person I meet is TCLA that it

Ok BLN show up and sit with me on table.

weingartz say anybody is welcome


----------



## silvetouch

smoore45;1025153 said:


> silvetouch;1025033 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a little confused that they wouldn't cover your exhaust manifolds? How many miles do you have on your truck?
> 
> This should still be covered under the standard warranty. What extended warranty did you buy???
> 
> 
> 
> about 67k...i bought the Easy Care warranty through ford,,,which as i was told today, was owned by Ford at the time, but has since been sold off. 1 dealer told me that if i had the actual Ford ESP, then it would have been covered no questions asked.
> 
> standard warranty only goes to 50k.... however, exhaust manifolds are covered under the emissions warranty, which would be covered .....IF I LIVED IN CALIFORNIA !!.... WTF??!
Click to expand...


----------



## lawnprolawns

i'd fly to cali, go to the SOS, change your address, get the truck fixed, then head back to MI

simple. lol


----------



## Jason Pallas

Blizzard1988;1024895 said:


> hey no offense taken. i just like talking weather .weather is just what i'm studying, and i love snow , and i finally found a spot where others like snow, so thats why i started posting at plowsite. seems like a cool forum


Blizzard welcome aboard! Your input is always valued - especially seeing that you seem to have a good base of training and knowledge. Another opinion on "weather guessing" is always apprecrciated here.


----------



## silvetouch

UPDATE on my truck....Crest Ford gave me a dishonorable discharge reducing their $370 in estimate fees down to $45 to get my truck released with 0 repairs. Rental car company is still trying to charge me for the rental. Took the truck back to Jack Demmer and they did some adjusting on the Easy Care warranty with their Rep. and got it covered again. back there to drop it off in the morning. Hopefully, everything keeps going smoothly.


----------



## lawnprolawns

Well... it's going to snow. I just sold my truck and plow. Dont tell TCLA.. lol 

Dont worry Jim, I'll still be there right when you call. 

I'm 22K richer and vehicle-less. Hoping to pick up a Jetta this week.. not quite an F250.. oh well.


----------



## silvetouch

speaking of liquidating..... anyone interested in a 10' snow pusher basically brand new.... it was used 3 or 4 times this year. $2k or best. 

Also, did Maxi-Dump go out of business? I wanted 1 of those dual cylinder dump inserts. 
it's rated to lift 10k lbs or so. Or does anyone know of another insert with dual cylinders with the same lift capacity?


----------



## Superior L & L

Lightningllc;1025094 said:


> I have a non-compete now after a learning lesson, Well he has moved to tennesse now and I got 40% back and 5 of the builders we worked for are not around, One of them being delcor.
> 
> I have been doing this for 15 years total and 12 years on my own and I tell ya finding key people is very tough, I don't know if you guys have had good luck but I am anal about my landscape work and snow work. So if they ever clone people i'm gonna be first in line to get one of me.


Oh you worked for delcor also ??? I have some good storys about our attorney in court with the owner of delcor. Let's just say he will not screw with us again.


----------



## brookline

If anyone is interested in a Lesco 800# capicity tailgate salt spreader let me know I'm just trting to get rid of fast so any reasonable offers will be accepted. I don't want this thing laying around all summer so I am selling cheap now. I just picked up 2 vboxes for dirt cheap so I won't be huffing bags next year. Whooo hoo


----------



## cuttingedge13

lawnprolawns;1025225 said:


> Well... it's going to snow. I just sold my truck and plow. Dont tell TCLA.. lol
> 
> Dont worry Jim, I'll still be there right when you call.
> 
> I'm 22K richer and vehicle-less. Hoping to pick up a Jetta this week.. not quite an F250.. oh well.


R U KIDDING.. I bought the same truck NEW (09' LOADED 59 miles) FOR $22,000. GOOD JOB!


----------



## cuttingedge13

Well I guess you sold the plow too!


----------



## CJSLAWNSERVICE

lawnprolawns;1025225 said:


> Well... it's going to snow. I just sold my truck and plow. Dont tell TCLA.. lol
> 
> Dont worry Jim, I'll still be there right when you call.
> 
> I'm 22K richer and vehicle-less. Hoping to pick up a Jetta this week.. not quite an F250.. oh well.


 I wanted the truck.... 
Damn .... 
Let me know if it falls thru


----------



## superiorsnowrem

Hey guys,

I'm actually the one that bought it lol  I thought I got a decent deal. Hey Prolawns let me know about the decals. Thanks

Anyone else go to Weingartz today for the Open House. Spent alot more money on parts and new equipment but I did get a free New York strip steak lol that was nice .


----------



## Milwaukee

superiorsnowrem;1025556 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I'm actually the one that bought it lol  I thought I got a decent deal. Hey Prolawns let me know about the decals. Thanks
> 
> Anyone else go to Weingartz today for the Open House. Spent alot more money on parts and new equipment but I did get a free New York strip steak lol that was nice .


Was you with group that bought Oregon grinder? Then we meet.
I am in red coat.


----------



## superiorsnowrem

Yup, I was there. I tested it today and that thing works alot better then a bench grinder.


----------



## Milwaukee

superiorsnowrem;1025580 said:


> Yup, I was there. I tested it today and that thing works alot better then a bench grinder.


Couldn't say which one was you. there like 5 guys.

agree better than Lesco grinder I use.


----------



## superiorsnowrem

I was the one at the parts department paying for the stuff. Green Superior Lawn Care hoody.


----------



## Milwaukee

superiorsnowrem;1025632 said:


> I was the one at the parts department paying for the stuff. Green Superior Lawn Care hoody.


Big guy? with yellow snowex hat?

It was nice to meet you. You meet 2 members from here. Allor and Leisure that demonstration how machine do.


----------



## bln

Hey milwaukee, you for got to mention me. We only ate together


----------



## Milwaukee

bln;1025694 said:


> Hey milwaukee, you for got to mention me. We only ate together


Look couple pages ago. http://www.plowsite.com/showpost.php?p=1025173&postcount=14238

It was nice to meet you and who that guy? Worker?


----------



## bln

Alright you got me, that guy works for me, his name is Nic


----------



## Blizzard1988

Procut, TCLA, and Jason thanks for welcoming me! Well not much seems to have changed with the outlook for snow. 0% chance of anything within the next week and any snow really looks doubtfull through the beginning half of next weekend. Things are going to try to shift towards a colder pattern after next weekend, but no major snowstorms look in the works as of now with any sort of confidence level.


----------



## Allor Outdoor

It is very rare that you see me asking for a snow storm, but I could really use 1 or 2 more.
I really dont want to be sitting on salt/liquid for the summer!

Not that I have all that much compared to some of you guys, but nevertheless, it would be nice to get rid of most, if not all of it!


----------



## flykelley

Hey Guys
Don't worry we will get some more snow. I got the motorcycle out and took it for a ride today, so you can bet your ass its going to get cold and snow before April gets here. Oh you are all welcomed. Just doing my part.

Mike


----------



## TheXpress2002

flykelley;1026085 said:


> Hey Guys
> Don't worry we will get some more snow. I got the motorcycle out and took it for a ride today, so you can bet your ass its going to get cold and snow before April gets here. Oh you are all welcomed. Just doing my part.
> 
> Mike


Well as you state this I came across this little factoid.........

_On March 11, 1946, the last snowfall of the 1946 season was recorded in Detroit and stands as the earliest date for the last snowfall in spring_

This just screams we are not done........lol


----------



## F250SD

TheXpress2002;1026108 said:


> Well as you state this I came across this little factoid.........
> 
> _On March 11, 1946, the last snowfall of the 1946 season was recorded in Detroit and stands as the earliest date for the last snowfall in spring_
> 
> This just screams we are not done........lol


Another reason i like looking at NOAA:salute:


----------



## alternative

Check out this ultimate sidewalk machine... Sweet!


----------



## Leisure Time LC

alternative;1026333 said:


> Check out this ultimate sidewalk machine... Sweet!


That was cool, I bet that thing would cost more than a new plow truck.


----------



## Luther

Allor Outdoor;1026048 said:


> I really dont want to be sitting on salt/liquid for the summer!
> 
> Not that I have all that much compared to some of you guys, but nevertheless, it would be nice to get rid of most, if not all of it!


I am willing to do my part by making available a dumping spot for those of you who need a place to get rid of any unwanted bulk salt. 

Everyone is welcome to take advantage of this free community service.


----------



## JR Snow Removal

TCLA;1026385 said:


> I am willing to do my part by making available a dumping spot for those of you who need a place to get rid of any unwanted bulk salt.
> 
> Everyone is welcome to take advantage of this free community service.


No fee for dumping! Man thats a generous offer, you guys should hop on that :laughing:


----------



## Milwaukee

Leisure Time LC;1026335 said:


> That was cool, I bet that thing would cost more than a new plow truck.


Guy say it $10K to make one.

If it was me I stick to atv with plow.


----------



## Lightningllc

Farmington hills lawn guys read this::

http://detroit.craigslist.org/okl/fgs/1640016771.html

Google the phone number.


----------



## Lightningllc

Jim,

I will help on the west side, We have a bin also if anyone wants to dump there bulk salt. 

We tried to use a skidsteer at a job today bad idea still way to soft anyone doing any work yet. 

We started some cleanup's and parking lot cleanups.


----------



## Lightningllc

Leisure Time LC;1026335 said:


> That was cool, I bet that thing would cost more than a new plow truck.


Nice craigslist ad, I have had many people respond to some of my ads for lawn workers, I have one guy that has done lawn care for 20 years and is looking for $17 hour. I can pass him to your ad.

http://detroit.craigslist.org/wyn/lab/1640329321.html


----------



## JR Snow Removal

Just throwing this out there, if anyone is going to be in Royal Oak Saturday night I'll be down there would be nice to put some faces with names.


----------



## ChaseCreekSnow

Lightningllc;1026460 said:


> Farmington hills lawn guys read this::
> 
> http://detroit.craigslist.org/okl/fgs/1640016771.html
> 
> Google the phone number.


Pfff...I know who that KID is...he cuts a lawn across the street from one of mine...
Geez I wish I had a video camera to show you how they work...I stopped dead in my tracks cutting one day to watch...First off...he flys around the yard with a mower...no three point turns, just burns nice "crop circles" I literally saw the kid running with a trimmer....and the edging? They use a ******* trimmer to do it...no proper edging with a stick blade edger.They are the most inefficient hack job crew I have ever seen. I had my truck parked right by where they were working..they blew a bunch of clippings under my truck and inside of it too!!! The kid cant be any older than 19 or 20...That number is mommy and daddys adress.The kid is a dick and gives me a look every time he sees me. 
He damn near hit me with his truck one day...luckily I wasn't carrying, I would have fired a warning shot.


----------



## ChaseCreekSnow

ChaseCreekSnow;1026573 said:


> Pfff...I know who that KID is...he cuts a lawn across the street from one of mine...
> Geez I wish I had a video camera to show you how they work...I stopped dead in my tracks cutting one day to watch...First off...he flys around the yard with a mower...no three point turns, just burns nice "crop circles"and buzzes the grass short as can be. I literally saw the kid running with a trimmer....and the edging? They use a ******* trimmer to do it...no proper edging with a stick blade edger.They are the most inefficient hack job crew I have ever seen. I had my truck parked right by where they were working..they blew a bunch of clippings under my truck and inside of it too!!! The kid cant be any older than 19 or 20...That number is mommy and daddys adress.The kid is a dick and gives me a look every time he sees me.
> He damn near hit me with his truck one day...luckily I wasn't carrying, I would have fired a warning shot.


And yes, normally I won't talk crap publicly about anyone's company, but I was seconds from kicking this kids ass. Im not even kidding. I may call just to give him leads on "Ghost bids" LOL


----------



## alternative

*Foremen job ad*

Good luck meeting those requirements...lol 
You'll be lucky to get someone that can at least pass a drug test and drive a truck from Craigslist.
Ive been there and done that..


----------



## ChaseCreekSnow

So I called...It sounds like a regular answering machine...no "hello this is dip****s lawn care, we are out hacking up lawns right now so leave a message and my mom and dad will tell me you called"
What a joke, "10 years" in business and you don't even have an answering service/or at least a voicemail message?!?! Hah!
I Saw him at the mgia show... I damn near confronted the lil *******.


----------



## GreenAcresFert

lawnprolawns;1023708 said:


> Check out my buddy Nick Keebaugh @ www.thisisNK.com. He's great with web and graphic design and reasonably priced.


Just wanted to say thanks for this lawn pro. So far Nick is great to work with. Just gave him the go ahead to start on the site and a new logo. Been wanting to do one for years, so I'm pretty pumped. Very reasonably priced, if anybody needs one check him out.


----------



## JR Snow Removal

ChaseCreekSnow;1026573 said:


> Pfff...I know who that KID is...he cuts a lawn across the street from one of mine...
> Geez I wish I had a video camera to show you how they work...I stopped dead in my tracks cutting one day to watch...First off...he flys around the yard with a mower...no three point turns, just burns nice "crop circles" I literally saw the kid running with a trimmer....and the edging? They use a ******* trimmer to do it...no proper edging with a stick blade edger.They are the most inefficient hack job crew I have ever seen. I had my truck parked right by where they were working..they blew a bunch of clippings under my truck and inside of it too!!! The kid cant be any older than 19 or 20...That number is mommy and daddys adress.The kid is a dick and gives me a look every time he sees me.
> He damn near hit me with his truck one day...luckily I wasn't carrying, I would have fired a warning shot.





ChaseCreekSnow;1026575 said:


> And yes, normally I won't talk crap publicly about anyone's company, but I was seconds from kicking this kids ass. Im not even kidding. I may call just to give him leads on "Ghost bids" LOL





ChaseCreekSnow;1026580 said:


> So I called...It sounds like a regular answering machine...no "hello this is dip****s lawn care, we are out hacking up lawns right now so leave a message and my mom and dad will tell me you called"
> What a joke, "10 years" in business and you don't even have an answering service/or at least a voicemail message?!?! Hah!
> I Saw him at the mgia show... I damn near confronted the lil *******.


Tell us how you really feel:laughing: Sounds like a lot of the crews up here I just got a driveway for the rest of this year (if we get snow) and next year for $20 dollars more than they where paying b/c of crappy work that made my day!


----------



## Milwaukee

ChaseCreekSnow

I feel your pain.

We have one in neighborhood but better than that dip****s landscape. He does do great job like everybody do. 

This remind me of my mental neighbor who isn't normal person. He talk to itself and scream at everybody from his car or bike.


I believe that you could call code officer for find violate rules like grass clips on road. He get tickets then he could quit landscape business. If I were you I would hide everything in garage before he come to inspect area.


----------



## ChaseCreekSnow

So I had a few extra minutes in my day and gave this "brians lawn service" a call...
Yes I am bored and twisted so I did it...anyhow....His "daddy" answered the phone.lol.
I called and asked for an estimate...I asked him a few questions that would reveal that its truly who I am thinking it was...it was definitely him
I asked if he was insured and all that...he paused for a minute, swallowed hard and said yes...
I told him I required proof of it upon hiring...it got really quiet and he quietly said "ok"
At this point Im trying not to bust out laughing, but I am a master prank caller so I kept it together.
I told him I was considering other contractors in the area and that I would call him back for an estimate.
I did my best "confused, too rich for their own good,lawn service idiot customer" impression and sounded like a total tool which made this believable. 
Man I am awesome...I think tomorrow ill use a couple other phones I have and send him on some "ghost bids" 
:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## Leisure Time LC

Lightningllc;1026510 said:


> Nice craigslist ad, I have had many people respond to some of my ads for lawn workers, I have one guy that has done lawn care for 20 years and is looking for $17 hour. I can pass him to your ad.
> 
> http://detroit.craigslist.org/wyn/lab/1640329321.html


I had to do something, my company is growing and I am tired of babysitting the immature employees I have hired in the past. I guess I am going to have to get off the wallet if I want some free time this summer. I need employees with experience in all aspects of this industry.


----------



## axl

Leisure Time LC;1026606 said:


> *I guess I am going to have to get off the wallet* if I want some free time this summer.


I will believe that when I see it....might wanna try squirting some grease or lube in between those cheeks..might stop that squeaking sound when you walk :laughing: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOL

Im just kidding scott :waving: Just a lil friendly jive talk


----------



## terrapro

ChaseCreekSnow;1026599 said:


> So I had a few extra minutes in my day and gave this "brians lawn service" a call...
> Yes I am bored and twisted so I did it...anyhow....His "daddy" answered the phone.lol.
> I called and asked for an estimate...I asked him a few questions that would reveal that its truly who I am thinking it was...it was definitely him
> I asked if he was insured and all that...he paused for a minute, swallowed hard and said yes...
> I told him I required proof of it upon hiring...it got really quiet and he quietly said "ok"
> At this point Im trying not to bust out laughing, but I am a master prank caller so I kept it together.
> I told him I was considering other contractors in the area and that I would call him back for an estimate.
> I did my best "confused, too rich for their own good,lawn service idiot customer" impression and sounded like a total tool which made this believable.
> Man I am awesome...I think tomorrow ill use a couple other phones I have and send him on some "ghost bids"
> :laughing::laughing::laughing:


Atleast he is legit, says he has been an inc. since 07'.


----------



## Allor Outdoor

axl;1026626 said:


> I will believe that when I see it....might wanna try squirting some grease or lube in between those cheeks..might stop that squeaking sound when you walk :laughing: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOL
> 
> Im just kidding scott :waving: Just a lil friendly jive talk


Ut Oh....those seem like fighting words!

Better watch out, Scott just might start calling and complaining about equiptment being parked outside of your house!


----------



## Milwaukee

Leisure Time LC;1026606 said:


> I had to do something, my company is growing and I am tired of babysitting the immature employees I have hired in the past. I guess I am going to have to get off the wallet if I want some free time this summer. I need employees with experience in all aspects of this industry.


You could find old workers who been lay off.

Just replaced brake on 95 F250. Never knew how great brake was. It grab so hard it skid.

It kind cold today Think we will see ice in morning?


----------



## Superior L & L

Leisure Time LC;1026606 said:


> I had to do something, my company is growing and I am tired of babysitting the immature employees I have hired in the past. I guess I am going to have to get off the wallet if I want some free time this summer. I need employees with experience in all aspects of this industry.


Great ad !!! very well wrote and direct. Im sure u will get a bunch of worthless people, but all you need is one out of them all


----------



## Matson Snow

Leisure Time LC;1026606 said:


> I had to do something, my company is growing and I am tired of babysitting the immature employees I have hired in the past. I guess I am going to have to get off the wallet if I want some free time this summer. I need employees with experience in all aspects of this industry.


X2...Very Nice AD....I hope it works out for you....Keep us updated on the response's..I think im gonna go update my resume.:laughing:


----------



## ChaseCreekSnow

terrapro;1026627 said:


> Atleast he is legit, says he has been an inc. since 07'.


Oooohhhh, did you call and harass him too? I did a little research on this fellow...as i am bored today and I feel like crap...anyhow...
He graduated from my high school in 2008...which would make him...yes, around 19 or 20...
Now i have nothing against young guys in this...but he told me he has been at this for over 10 years!! so that would make him 9 years old when he started it...********!!!!!
And that number you called? Thats his MOMMIES house!!!! Doesn't even have a cell phone...ive had a cell phone since i was like 15.I mean come on...really?


----------



## terrapro

ChaseCreekSnow;1026690 said:


> Oooohhhh, did you call and harass him too? I did a little research on this fellow...as i am bored today and I feel like crap...anyhow...
> He graduated from my high school in 2008...which would make him...yes, around 19 or 20...
> Now i have nothing against young guys in this...but he told me he has been at this for over 10 years!! so that would make him 9 years old when he started it...********!!!!!
> And that number you called? Thats his MOMMIES house!!!! Doesn't even have a cell phone...ive had a cell phone since i was like 15.I mean come on...really?


LOL no I just did a business search and an applicator license search on MI.gov and found out alittle about him. He has actually been registered as an Inc. since 07'.


----------



## ChaseCreekSnow

terrapro;1026695 said:


> LOL no I just did a business search and an applicator license search on MI.gov and found out alittle about him. He has actually been registered as an Inc. since 07'.


Hmmm, meaningless... I have witnessed first hand the horror...I swear guys, my jaw dropped when i saw them working...terrible....Anyhow, enough wasted typing about that hack. Im going to go make myself feel better as i have felt like crap all day. Have a good night guys.


----------



## Superior L & L

ChaseCreekSnow;1026690 said:


> Doesn't even have a cell phone...ive had a cell phone since i was like 15.I mean come on...really?


Oh no, does this age me. there was no such this as "cell phone" stores when i was 15. My Dad had one but i believe it was something like $1 a min.


----------



## Lightningllc

I remember the bag cell phone with a deep cycle battery attached when I was 13, And the long cord attached to the phone. I also remember the phone mounted to the wall with the cone mic and the cord with the bowling pin you had to put to your ear. 


Ok I gonna go watch some reruns of little house on the parie.


----------



## asps4u

Lightningllc;1026741 said:


> I remember the bag cell phone with a deep cycle battery attached when I was 13, And the long cord attached to the phone. I also remember the phone mounted to the wall with the cone mic and the cord with the bowling pin you had to put to your ear.
> 
> Ok I gonna go watch some reruns of little house on the parie.


:laughing: I remember those too. My dad had one of the bag phones from Cellular One when I was in 6th grade than had the first "wireless" phones shortly after. Those things were huge


----------



## Superior L & L

This was my first "real" cell phone although mine was dark gray. I did have a bag phone prior to this 

Prior to all the cool stuff i had a beeper lol


----------



## Lightningllc

I had celluar one and pagenet. God those were the good old days.

We even got more for snow and lawn care back then. wesportwesport


----------



## Lightningllc

This was my old phone


----------



## terrapro

Superior L & L;1026752 said:


> This was my first "real" cell phone although mine was dark gray. I did have a bag phone prior to this
> 
> Prior to all the cool stuff i had a beeper lol


Allright Mr. cool guy Zach Morris!


----------



## Lightningllc

Leisure Time LC;1026606 said:


> I had to do something, my company is growing and I am tired of babysitting the immature employees I have hired in the past. I guess I am going to have to get off the wallet if I want some free time this summer. I need employees with experience in all aspects of this industry.


Go h2b workers and you will never go back to anything else.


----------



## Superior L & L

Lightningllc;1026770 said:


> Go h2b workers and you will never go back to anything else.


Brian Allor pritty much tolds me the same thing, he has a great group of them


----------



## Leisure Time LC

Lightningllc;1026770 said:


> Go h2b workers and you will never go back to anything else.


Where do I find them at????


----------



## terrapro

Lightningllc;1026770 said:


> Go h2b workers and you will never go back to anything else.


Immigrants? Legal though I am assuming?


----------



## Allor Outdoor

terrapro;1026784 said:


> Immigrants? Legal though I am assuming?


I can't speak for everyone, but I know all the immigrants that work for me are 100% legal.

They all have their correct papers, they all pay taxes, they all get paid with a paycheck (not cash), etc etc....and because of this, they do NOT get paid $5.00/hour like everyone thinks. You get what you pay for...if you want a $5.00/hour guy you will get $5.00/hour work.


----------



## Superior L & L

Leisure Time LC;1026782 said:


> Where do I find them at????


 Out side the local Taco bell :laughing::laughing: sorry had too 



Allor Outdoor;1026791 said:


> I can't speak for everyone, but I know all the immigrants that work for me are 100% legal.
> 
> They all have their correct papers, they all pay taxes, they all get paid with a paycheck (not cash), etc etc....and because of this, they do NOT get paid $5.00/hour like everyone thinks. You get what you pay for...if you want a $5.00/hour guy you will get $5.00/hour work.


All i want is a hard working guy that will work as hard at 5:30pm as he does at 9:00am and show up every day. I here that a good h2b labor is about $10-14 per hour


----------



## Milwaukee

There are like 200 immigrants at Taylor Auto Slavage.

Honest they don't know English well. 


Anyway do anyone know stores is remodel with huge dumpsters? Only found 2. Need find scrap to pay bills.


$7.25 per hour for landscape= you get what you got. They will not do work fast and they will sit for while.


----------



## terrapro

Allor Outdoor;1026791 said:


> I can't speak for everyone, but I know all the immigrants that work for me are 100% legal.
> 
> They all have their correct papers, they all pay taxes, they all get paid with a paycheck (not cash), etc etc....and because of this, they do NOT get paid $5.00/hour like everyone thinks. You get what you pay for...if you want a $5.00/hour guy you will get $5.00/hour work.


Sounds like a good deal Brian. I might need to look at this option because the "******* hillbilly that wants to be on welfare" thing is really not working for me.


----------



## M & D LAWN

Milwaukee;1026799 said:


> There are like 200 immigrants at Taylor Auto Slavage.
> 
> Honest they don't know English well.
> 
> Anyway do anyone know stores is remodel with huge dumpsters? Only found 2. Need find scrap to pay bills.
> 
> $7.25 per hour for landscape= you get what you got. They will not do work fast and they will sit for while.


There's a Kroger at Middlebelt and Warren in Westland that's going through a remodel, there's usually 3-4 dumpsters there. They close at midnight everyday.


----------



## ajslands

Umm there's a farm market in Dearborn, on mich ave going under remodel, lots of scrap in the parking lot across the alley. Superior, I'll work for you. So looks like this thread has gotten some new members in the past week or so? Any one notice that too?
Since we had a kinda mild winter, what does that mean for summer, i tried googlling 2010 summer but found nothing free so any one know? 
I hope this last storm that some are predicting disentangle come between march 31 and April 4. Going on a semi vacation.


----------



## terrapro

ajslands;1026812 said:


> Umm there's a farm market in Dearborn, on mich ave going under remodel, lots of scrap in the parking lot across the alley. Superior, I'll work for you. So looks like this thread has gotten some new members in the past week or so? Any one notice that too?
> Since we had a kinda mild winter, what does that mean for summer, i tried googlling 2010 summer but found nothing free so any one know?
> I hope this last storm that some are predicting disentangle come between march 31 and April 4. Going on a semi vacation.


Well from the looks of it we aren't getting snow from the months of May to September...maybe:laughing:


----------



## brookline

If anyone is looking to get rid of a 60" ZTR for $4K or less PM me


----------



## Lightningllc

H2b program is a 100 % legal program setup a work program, You can pay them $7 hr but you have to supply housing and transport to work and from work.

These workers are non-english speaking other than the main guy that will cost you around $12-15 an hour.

pm me and i will try to find the links for who to contact. 

Remember this is not for everyone.

Just hired a lawyer yesterday for $11, He wants to work 70 hours a week.

Wow its bad


----------



## silvetouch

not sure who this guy is, but it is out of my area. could be good or could be bad....
figured i'd post it for whoever is in the Macomb area.

http://detroit.craigslist.org/mcb/lab/1640222994.html


----------



## terrapro

Lightningllc;1026822 said:


> H2b program is a 100 % legal program setup a work program, You can pay them $7 hr but you have to supply housing and transport to work and from work.
> 
> These workers are non-english speaking other than the main guy that will cost you around $12-15 an hour.
> 
> pm me and i will try to find the links for who to contact.
> 
> Remember this is not for everyone.
> 
> *Just hired a lawyer yesterday for $11, He wants to work 70 hours a week.*
> 
> Wow its bad


Doing lawyer stuff or cutting grass? Either way he must suck at being a lawyer because you can work pretty much anywhere. Make him pick up dog poop for the first month for pay backs for being a lawyer :laughing:


----------



## alternative

Lightningllc;1026822 said:


> You can pay them $7 hr but you have to supply housing and transport to work and from work.


Actually you cant pay anyone $7/hr "legally"...has to at least $7.40 per minimum wage, and that is possibly going to be increased this year to $10/hr.

For the H2B--there is a company on the MGIA site that helps get you set up and takes care of all the paperwork


----------



## terrapro

alternative;1026956 said:


> Actually you cant pay anyone $7/hr "legally"...has to at least $7.40 per minimum wage, and that is possibly going to be increased this year to $10/hr.
> 
> For the H2B--there is a company on the MGIA site that helps get you set up and takes care of all the paperwork


Wow $10 really, even for teenagers and fast food joints?! The direction this industry is going I could get a job at the gas station and make more.


----------



## Superior L & L

The problem is people can sit on unemployment for a couple of years and make almost $10 per hour. Why go work hard all day when they can lay in bed till lunch time then go hang out with friends.


----------



## procut

Superior L & L;1026988 said:


> The problem is people can sit on unemployment for a couple of years and make almost $10 per hour. Why go work hard all day when they can lay in bed till lunch time then go hang out with friends.


A don't forget mow a few lawns when you feel like it for "cash only." :crying:


----------



## superiorsnowrem

Milwaukee;1025641 said:


> Big guy? with yellow snowex hat?
> 
> It was nice to meet you. You meet 2 members from here. Allor and Leisure that demonstration how machine do.


No that wasn't me. That was a friend that is also in the business


----------



## terrapro

Interesting article.
http://finance.yahoo.com/career-wor...-having-happy-employees?mod=career-leadership


----------



## Matson Snow

terrapro;1027165 said:


> Interesting article.
> http://finance.yahoo.com/career-wor...-having-happy-employees?mod=career-leadership[/QUO
> 
> That article hits the nail on the head..Un-happy people are a cancer..They can drag the rest of the people down...The company im with has been in the process for a couple of years to weed out the Un-happys...So far its working..Only a couple more to go..:salute:


----------



## Superior L & L

Matson Snow;1027174 said:


> .Un-happy people are a cancer..They can drag the rest of the people down.....:salute:


I think Chuck Vander Kooi had a great name for them "Egg sucking dogs" Want everything from the company, but dont do there job never mind go the extra mile. Also try to bring everyone down with them and get them to be company haters


----------



## ajslands

So just checked out weingartz today for the first time (the one in farmingtion) great place, the salesmen (Paul) was very informative, (I know he's a salesmen and trying to get me t buy something, but I think i found a new mower place, other than sears! Ya but I learned alot of information at that place about exmark mowers, and I think I know what iam going to get, just had a quick question and I know it's not the thread to be doing it in, but I don't plan out geting the bagging unit, and I was just wondering when mowing; how fine does the grass get chopped up, my old mower I had since 06 or 07 and when I mulched with it, it left large clumps in the yard, so please any tips would be helpful. 

Thanks, 
A.J. 

Also sorry for any gramatical errors, I typed this on my phone, oh and if anyones going to wings game, hope to see you there maybe.


----------



## Lightningllc

xpress,

Do you have a weather plan for march 20 - 29????

Just throwing it out there, Please tell me something good like no snow.


----------



## flykelley

ajslands;1027210 said:


> So just checked out weingartz today for the first time (the one in farmingtion) great place, the salesmen (Paul) was very informative, (I know he's a salesmen and trying to get me t buy something, but I think i found a new mower place, other than sears! Ya but I learned alot of information at that place about exmark mowers, and I think I know what iam going to get, just had a quick question and I know it's not the thread to be doing it in, but I don't plan out geting the bagging unit, and I was just wondering when mowing; how fine does the grass get chopped up, my old mower I had since 06 or 07 and when I mulched with it, it left large clumps in the yard, so please any tips would be helpful.
> 
> Thanks,
> A.J.
> 
> Also sorry for any gramatical errors, I typed this on my phone, oh and if anyones going to wings game, hope to see you there maybe.


Hi AJ
I love my exmark, as for the clumps of grass that depends on a of of things, is the grass wet or dry? How tall the grass is? What types of blades are on the mower? Many things will effect how a mower cuts so there is no one answer.

Good Luck Mike


----------



## terrapro

flykelley;1027286 said:


> Hi AJ
> I love my exmark, as for the clumps of grass that depends on a of of things, is the grass wet or dry? How tall the grass is? What types of blades are on the mower? Many things will effect how a mower cuts so there is no one answer.
> 
> Good Luck Mike


Yeah it really depends on the grass, if its too long or wet it will clump. I have also found that highlift gator blades tend to clump more..atleast on my green colored mowers. I used a buddies grasshopper and holy smokes it is a nice cut and I couldnt get it to clump if I tried.


----------



## Lightningllc

aj, i'll let you know how the next gen lazers work i just bought 4 of them. I can tell you i have 10 reg lazers and they all work great, but in wet grass john deere seems to best the best in that dept.

I run 6 xs 31 hp 60 inch and 4 27 hp 60 inch exmarks, I recommend buying the higher horsepower with the bigger pumps.

The xs versions are heavy and don't like soft lawns.


----------



## Superior L & L

We run all 27/60. Most last 2500 hrs then we get a motor rebuild to last 2000 more....or thats the plan


----------



## terrapro

Superior L & L;1027338 said:


> We run all 27/60. Most last 2500 hrs then we get a motor rebuild to last 2000 more....or thats the plan


What dealer do you use Paul? How much for a rebuild?


----------



## wilburn

What kind of motors do you run? Do you rebuild them just to rebuild them or are they worn out at 2500 hrs. We run Kohlers and our oldest 2 have over 4000 hours on them and they seem to be running good still. I do change oil religously at 100 hrs. and oil filter every 200. When you rebuild them what parts do you replace?


----------



## Milwaukee

wilburn;1027390 said:


> What kind of motors do you run? Do you rebuild them just to rebuild them or are they worn out at 2500 hrs. We run Kohlers and our oldest 2 have over 4000 hours on them and they seem to be running good still. I do change oil religously at 100 hrs. and oil filter every 200. When you rebuild them what parts do you replace?


WHOA 100 hours that isn't good. It should be 50 hours with oil filter change.

Like you think of CAR do you change at 5K miles or 40K miles? NO Highway. Just city with hard drive.

That how it worn out 5.4L in F250 so bad it feel tired if you try another truck that not rode hard.


----------



## Milwaukee

Does anyone believe that 1 human could lift 2-3K I-Beam on his flatbed?

Here picture. This all done by myself with 1 jack well jack end bent half way before I attempt to lift all way on bed before I gave up. Time to upgrade to F350 diesel and add Crane on rack to help my work easier.


----------



## ChaseCreekSnow

wilburn;1027390 said:


> What kind of motors do you run? Do you rebuild them just to rebuild them or are they worn out at 2500 hrs. We run Kohlers and our oldest 2 have over 4000 hours on them and they seem to be running good still. I do change oil religously at 100 hrs. and oil filter every 200. When you rebuild them what parts do you replace?


I personally have kawasaki engines on my machines...excellent quality. Burnt out at 2500 hours...maybe if you beat the crap out of them, then yes...My scag has well over 2500 hours on the original engine and it runs like the day i got it....Its all in how it is used and maintained.I use mobil 1 synthetic in my machines and change the oil AND filter every 90-100 hours. A minute or two warm up in the morning can work wonders...don't believe in this practice?...keep replacing engines then.
When you rebuild an engine..all parts must be measured for wear and out of round...Check rods for stress cracks( two ways of doing this, pistons rods and crank should be magnafluxed at a machine shop or the use of dye penatrant which you can buy at any auto parts store to look for hairline cracks) 
At the bare minimum bearings,rings and seals should be replaced. I plan on freshening up my kawasaki after the season is over..if it survives that long, but its been a great engine.
Any engine questions...I can answer them.


----------



## Milwaukee

ChaseCreekSnow;1027451 said:


> Any engine questions...I can answer them.


I have question. DO you believe add little transmission oil to gas on small engine would help last longer?

We have 2 same engines on mower. 1 that never have transmission oil in gas end burn oil lose compressor. 1 engine have transmission oil in gas seem run better and have more compressor.


----------



## alternative

wilburn;1027390 said:


> What kind of motors do you run? Do you rebuild them just to rebuild them or are they worn out at 2500 hrs. We run Kohlers and our oldest 2 have over 4000 hours on them and they seem to be running good still. I do change oil religously at 100 hrs. and oil filter every 200. When you rebuild them what parts do you replace?


We usually do a short block at about 2500 when it seems worn out..which is much less than a total replacement. This usually has the block and all internal parts. 
You have to re-use the cylinder head, carburetor, starter, flywheel, ignition parts.
and any other external part including housings and exhaust.
(which we usually change the ones that are going bad.(typically charging system/ignition) 
So far, we've only had to do this on our Kohlers...


----------



## Superior L & L

terrapro;1027342 said:


> What dealer do you use Paul? How much for a rebuild?


We buy mowers at Atherton rd sales in flint, but i have a friend that works on the mowers. He runs 3-4 mowing crews and has a full time mechanic so this helps keep his guy busy. I thinks its about $700. It all depends on what parts get replaced. He rebuilds all our hydro pumps also.



wilburn;1027390 said:


> What kind of motors do you run? Do you rebuild them just to rebuild them or are they worn out at 2500 hrs. We run Kohlers and our oldest 2 have over 4000 hours on them and they seem to be running good still. I do change oil religously at 100 hrs. and oil filter every 200. When you rebuild them what parts do you replace?


We run Kohler motors. We only rebuild as needed, but it seems like its always between 2300-3000 hours. We replace oil as the motor burns it


----------



## Lightningllc

We run 27 horse kohlers have to rebuild or replace about 2500 to 3000 hrs.

Our xs mowers have 31 horse briggs and strattons on them and one has 3000 and running strong.

Oil changes 50 hours with filter. Just so everyone knows you can buy a fram filter and it holds a half quart more oil this helps big time keeping oil cooler. 5w-30 in summer and 10-30 in spring and fall

The old farmer trick about transmission oil in the gas started back when there was leaded gas farmers would put in there tractors because of the commpresson was not of a car and the trans oil is refined better than oil so it kept the pistons lubed better.


----------



## flykelley

Just so everyone knows you can buy a fram filter and it holds a half quart more oil this helps big time keeping oil cooler. 5w-30 in summer and 10-30 in spring and fall

Lighting do you have a part number for this fram filter?

Thanks Mike


----------



## Superior L & L

Lightningllc;1027507 said:


> Our xs mowers have 31 horse briggs and strattons on them and one has 3000 and running strong.
> .


All i picture when people say B&S is the 5hp trash pumps that we thow out after two years


----------



## MikeLawnSnowLLC

I run frams on my kawasaki's as well I'll get the part number if you need it.


----------



## Lightningllc

Paul,

These briggs have power and run good one of these days come by my shop and we will have mower races.


----------



## Leisure Time LC

MikeLawnSnowLLC;1027544 said:


> I run frams on my kawasaki's as well I'll get the part number if you need it.


I do the same thing.... I think the Fram part number is 4967 for kawasaki


----------



## alternative

Superior L & L;1027521 said:


> All i picture when people say B&S is the 5hp trash pumps that we thow out after two years


Haha, or a old-school Snapper push mower.


----------



## Blizzard1988

Quick weather update. No snow this upcoming week, but towards this next weekend a system will come from the southern Rockies (Colorado Low) and make an approach towards the Great Lakes. Currently low looks to go west of Detroit, giving Detroit rain. Chance that Detroit gets much out of this don't look good snowfall wise. However there may be a little rap around snow, but that shouldn't amount to to much. Western and northern Michigan stand a better shot at significant snow. But it still bears watching. After that things settle down again and may very well warm up again.


----------



## Lightningllc

blizzard,

Hope your right!


----------



## Milwaukee

Does anyone know where to get used hydraulic cylinders.

or junk loader that people will part out?

It for log slitter we need one.


----------



## Jason Pallas

Blizz - thanks for the heads up. The long range stuff is not my forte.... so, that helps a lot. Really want to take off all the plows and commit 100% of the efforts to spring/summer stuff. The 26th - 27th, that would be pretty late for appreciable snow - although I remember last year. I was loading up a used ultra-vac that a guy had bought off me and it was snowing like a beatch. We ended up with a couple of inches on the grass - had to call off clean-ups the next day. That was the end of March / beginning of April.

Milwaukee - I might have a few extra used angle cylinders off of a 8ft plow. Is that too small for you?


----------



## Milwaukee

Kind small we was look for like 4-7" bore. That plow cylinders would bent and no return hose.

But Thank for offer.


Only I saw was CAT loader all steering that one I want but don't know if owner of that would part out it been sit with flat tires.


----------



## magnatrac

Superior L & L;1027480 said:


> We buy mowers at Atherton rd sales in flint, but i have a friend that works on the mowers. He runs 3-4 mowing crews and has a full time mechanic so this helps keep his guy busy. I thinks its about $700. It all depends on what parts get replaced. He rebuilds all our hydro pumps also.
> 
> We run Kohler motors. We only rebuild as needed, but it seems like its always between 2300-3000 hours. We replace oil as the motor burns it


 Nice to hear that someone else supports atherton road sales. We have bought all of our mowers from them. It's nice to walk into a place and they actually knows who you are. I do have to say that we are kawasaki guys though !

, shaun


----------



## ajslands

Jason Pallas;1027797 said:


> Blizz - thanks for the heads up. The long range stuff is not my forte.... so, that helps a lot. Really want to take off all the plows and commit 100% of the efforts to spring/summer stuff. The 26th - 27th, that would be pretty late for appreciable snow - although I remember last year. I was loading up a used ultra-vac that a guy had bought off me and it was snowing like a beatch. We ended up with a couple of inches on the grass - had to call off clean-ups the next day. That was the end of March / beginning of April


April 5-6
strange storm, trenton-grosse ile got like an inch of slush, and romulus got 6"
thanks blizzard for the update,
thanks guys for the tips on the mower
i am deffintley going to wiengartz, 
one more storm would be nice even thos i just took my salt spreader off.
iam no weather man but i just dont understand how snow is going to stick when it was 50' all last week and is gonna get up to 60 this week.
oh well
time to watch the most commical show on history channel (Ax Men) :laughing:
the one guy with the lose screw is so funny (the guy missing like 5 teeth):laughing::laughing:


----------



## terrapro

ajslands;1027842 said:


> April 5-6
> strange storm, trenton-grosse ile got like an inch of slush, and romulus got 6"
> thanks blizzard for the update,
> thanks guys for the tips on the mower
> i am deffintley going to wiengartz,
> one more storm would be nice even thos i just took my salt spreader off.
> iam no weather man but i just dont understand how snow is going to stick when it was 50' all last week and is gonna get up to 60 this week.
> oh well
> time to watch the most commical show on history channel (Ax Men) :laughing:
> the one guy with the lose screw is so funny (the guy missing like 5 teeth):laughing::laughing:


I will be up till midnight plus doing invoices, estimates, and contracts so maybe you can report back tomorrow about how the show went. 

Did my first spring cleanup today!


----------



## brookline

terrapro;1027883 said:


> I will be up till midnight plus doing invoices, estimates, and contracts so maybe you can report back tomorrow about how the show went.
> 
> Did my first spring cleanup today!


Did you ever find a trailer? I emailed you pics of mine..


----------



## alternative

Looks like this thread is just about done for the season..


----------



## Lightningllc

Spring Cleanup, time to fix all the plow damage and cutting fountain grasses down, Oh and pulling stakes.


----------



## Blizzard1988

Jason Pallas;1027797 said:


> Blizz - thanks for the heads up. The long range stuff is not my forte.... so, that helps a lot. Really want to take off all the plows and commit 100% of the efforts to spring/summer stuff. The 26th - 27th, that would be pretty late for appreciable snow - although I remember last year. I was loading up a used ultra-vac that a guy had bought off me and it was snowing like a beatch. We ended up with a couple of inches on the grass - had to call off clean-ups the next day. That was the end of March / beginning of April.
> 
> Milwaukee - I might have a few extra used angle cylinders off of a 8ft plow. Is that too small for you?


No problem. Yea its definately still possible to get some accumulating snow this time of year, but even if it does snow in this case, it will have a hard time accumulating.


----------



## Blizzard1988

ajslands;1027842 said:


> April 5-6
> strange storm, trenton-grosse ile got like an inch of slush, and romulus got 6"
> thanks blizzard for the update,
> thanks guys for the tips on the mower
> i am deffintley going to wiengartz,
> one more storm would be nice even thos i just took my salt spreader off.
> iam no weather man but i just dont understand how snow is going to stick when it was 50' all last week and is gonna get up to 60 this week.
> oh well
> time to watch the most commical show on history channel (Ax Men) :laughing:
> the one guy with the lose screw is so funny (the guy missing like 5 teeth):laughing::laughing:


No problem. Yea, your right about it not sticking. Saturday temperatures in southeast Michigan may push 60. Rain will probably change to snow late in the day Sunday but total snow should be a trace to maybe an inch, but that is at most.


----------



## ajslands

alternative;1028279 said:


> Looks like this thread is just about done for the season..


Wow!  that's like less than 7 posts today!


----------



## Superior L & L

ajslands;1028356 said:


> Wow!  that's like less than 7 posts today!


Please dont make me go to lawnsite.............PLEASE


----------



## Leisure Time LC

Superior L & L;1028439 said:


> Please dont make me go to lawnsite.............PLEASE


Sorry Paul,

It looks like it is headed that way(lawnsite)

Scott


----------



## JR Snow Removal

Well I'll still be on here all year since I have no reason to go on lawnsite but this thread surely did burnout fast


----------



## Danhoe

I am staying here the only thing I have to do with lawns is tearing them up, lol Dan


----------



## smoore45

Danhoe;1028475 said:


> I am staying here the only thing I have to do with lawns is tearing them up, lol Dan


Yep, same story here. See you guys throughout the summer. :salute: Although, I have been keeping an eye on what Xpress and others warned about around 3/22, and it does appear to be trending to cold weather again. Just how cold remains to be seen...


----------



## MikeLawnSnowLLC

Hey guys I've decided I don't want to store my Snowex 6000 again this year especially since I just bought a spreader for my downeaster dump. Spreader has been stored inside, has new transmission brand new control box (still in box) and all brand new wiring thats never been installed. I'm looking to get about 3 grand or best offer if anyone is interested in it you can pm me i'll post pics tommorow!


----------



## ChaseCreekSnow

Stick a fork in er' ! See ya on lawnsiteprsport


----------



## Superior L & L

The weather guessers are now calling for snow on sunday :yow!::yow!::yow!:


----------



## Luther

Superior L & L;1028844 said:


> The weather guessers are now calling for snow on sunday :yow!::yow!::yow!:


Yes.....that is good news.


----------



## Lightningllc

Ya but the pavement is so warm it will have a hard time sticking unless it is alot of snow. 

This time of year you can melt 2" with salt.


----------



## Luther

Yup.....even better.


----------



## Lightningllc

jim, did you get any salt from anyone. I had a buddy dump 4 ton in my bin.


----------



## Luther

Negative........


----------



## ajslands

Does anyone here know abrhams landscaping? (He's on Lawnsite)

but if it snows again is everyone going to come back to this site?


----------



## TheXpress2002

Superior L & L;1028844 said:


> The weather guessers are now calling for snow on sunday :yow!::yow!::yow!:


Its funny because these types of systems at this point in time in the year are really hard to pinpoint and forecast just as they are in November. I read in one of the forecast discussions that these storms lead to heartburn. Usually things like that are not said when speaking of the weather. Beginning Sunday the 10 day period that will follow will bear watching because of the fact of the bulk of mositure moving north with storm after storm. Now when it relates to the precipitation type and if it will be cold enough to support snow will remain to be seen. Soil temps are around 33 to 34 degrees, still cold enough to support snow but not last


----------



## terrapro

TheXpress2002;1028908 said:


> Its funny because these types of systems at this point in time in the year are really hard to pinpoint and forecast just as they are in November. I read in one of the forecast discussions that these storms lead to heartburn. Usually things like that are not said when speaking of the weather. Beginning Sunday the 10 day period that will follow will bear watching because of the fact of the bulk of mositure moving north with storm after storm. Now when it relates to the precipitation type and if it will be cold enough to support snow will remain to be seen. Soil temps are around 33 to 34 degrees, still cold enough to support snow but not last


Hey I won't say no when money is knocking on the door. Bring it on.


----------



## Plow Dude

ajslands;1028886 said:


> Does anyone here know abrhams landscaping? (He's on Lawnsite)
> 
> I don't really know who he is but I posted a simple of picture of a new mower I bought and he turned the thread into how bad Bobcats suck and how lowballers are taking food off his plate.


----------



## ajslands

Plow Dude;1028944 said:


> ajslands;1028886 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone here know abrhams landscaping? (He's on Lawnsite)
> 
> I don't really know who he is but I posted a simple of picture of a new mower I bought and he turned the thread into how bad Bobcats suck and how lowballers are taking food off his plate.
> 
> 
> 
> He's a hack! I did a reverse phone look up on white pages, he's got the crappiest lawn on the street, and none of the equipment that he says he has. I also just called him, and he sounds like a youg guy maybe 25 but he dosent have what he says he has.
Click to expand...


----------



## Matson Snow

ajslands;1029020 said:


> Plow Dude;1028944 said:
> 
> 
> 
> He's a hack! I did a reverse phone look up on white pages, he's got the crappiest lawn on the street, and none of the equipment that he says he has. I also just called him, and he sounds like a youg guy maybe 25 but he dosent have what he says he has.
> 
> 
> 
> Your calling him a Hack...What have you done to warrant calling Anyone a Hack...
Click to expand...


----------



## P&M Landscaping

ajslands;1029020 said:


> Plow Dude;1028944 said:
> 
> 
> 
> He's a hack! I did a reverse phone look up on white pages, he's got the crappiest lawn on the street, and none of the equipment that he says he has. I also just called him, and he sounds like a youg guy maybe 25 but he dosent have what he says he has.
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like somebody else I know.... Really, on his posts it has his company logos all over his truck, so that seems pretty legit to me.. But what do I know And to be talking about being young, your only 17, so you really have no room to make a point of him being 25. Also, I know many guys 25 and under, and they do just as good of work and anyone does. Also, on being a hack? Well... Lets not go there.... Don't you have anything better to do than call and harrass these guys? Come one dude
Click to expand...


----------



## ajslands

I guess I don't have the riight or warrent to call the guy a hack and I guess I should be the older person here and not act like a child. So I appoligize.


Off to lawnsite! Peace!


----------



## TheXpress2002

O dear lord. I am signing off for the season. Snow or no snow. This has become flipping Kinder Care, with a side of Rosey's RomperRoom.


----------



## Lightningllc

TheXpress2002;1029060 said:


> O dear lord. I am signing off for the season. Snow or no snow. This has become flipping Kinder Care, with a side of Rosey's RomperRoom.


Hey roseys is a customer of mine, Well sounds like i picked the wrong time to go on vacation, I leave friday night and will be back on sunday the following week 9 days,

But of course no event's for the month of march until i want to leave, MY LUCK.

xpress, Please tell me salting only.


----------



## brookline

I'm still looking for a 60" ZTR if anyone has one they want to sell


----------



## Jason Pallas

TheXpress2002;1029060 said:


> O dear lord. I am signing off for the season. Snow or no snow. This has become flipping Kinder Care, with a side of Rosey's RomperRoom.


Xpress - see ya over on Lawnsite - though it's not much better. LOL - you ever get that 4WD issue fixed? If so, what was it?


----------



## TheXpress2002

Jason Pallas;1029233 said:


> Xpress - see ya over on Lawnsite - though it's not much better. LOL - you ever get that 4WD issue fixed? If so, what was it?


No I did not. I tore everything apart and everything works. I have left the transfer case motor in 4x4 position but leave the hubs unlocked. No issues with it this way so far.


----------



## Luther

Should we give up hopes for a snowy Monday Ryan???


----------



## Blizzard1988

Been real busy the last few days but heres a weather update. I'm still sticking with what I said last week snowfall wise. Still pretty confident with it. Generally an inch or less. Some minor changes though. Now looks like the snow will fall saturday night and maybe a little Sunday night, but will probably be mostly rain sunday during the day and monday during the day. Might only stick to grassy surfaces due to warm pavement temps. This has been a very tricky and changeable storm system. But it looks like it will probably remain a non plowable event for southeast Michigan. Like I said, I haven't had much time to go through and actually analyze the system since I have been so busy, but I'll try to take a better look at it tonight or tommorow and go a little more in depth.


----------



## AndyTblc

Umm, it's kind of snowing here.
I'm supprised there were no posts yesterday. Not one


----------



## terrapro

AndyTblc;1030115 said:


> Umm, it's kind of snowing here.
> I'm supprised there were no posts yesterday. Not one


I thought the same thing.


----------



## WMHLC

We have snow on the grass in GR. Fully covered, but its not sticking to pavement yet.


----------



## Brucester1

snowing here in clinton counyy but not sticking


----------



## lawnprolawns

Bye Bye Plowsite.


----------



## P&M Landscaping

M&D, I saw you over the krogers on GI I think towing that skid with and f250?


----------



## M & D LAWN

That was my Dad. We're throwing the towel in for snow, cleanups here we come.


----------



## asps4u

I posted this on lawnsite too, but I know some here don't venture over there, sorry to those that do for the double alert...

Does anyone do Poison Oak removal in the Commerce area? This would be for my house, I would do it, but I'm deathly allergic and can't go near it. PM me if you can help me out, thanks.


----------



## silvetouch

asps4u;1031901 said:


> I posted this on lawnsite too, but I know some here don't venture over there, sorry to those that do for the double alert...
> 
> Does anyone do Poison Oak removal in the Commerce area? This would be for my house, I would do it, but I'm deathly allergic and can't go near it. PM me if you can help me out, thanks.


That stuff is horrible... i don't know if i have ivy or oak in my back yard...this is my 2nd time already this year getting it.

Don't know anyone that removes it though. I'm going to try spraying it today or tomorrow.

i know That tech-nu lotion works pretty good if you wash yourself before the rash actually comes out.
Obviously, i should take my own advice.


----------



## ajslands

So does vinager and extreme hot water tricks the itch nerves and stops it for a while, and so does aveeno, 3 leaves is the ivy, oak is the vine and I think sumac is shiney, not positive on sumac tho


----------



## silvetouch

ajslands;1032696 said:


> So does vinager and extreme hot water tricks the itch nerves and stops it for a while, and so does aveeno, 3 leaves is the ivy, oak is the vine and I think sumac is shiney, not positive on sumac tho


I'm killing everything in the backyard along the fence line. :laughing:

Hot water does feel great. but it actually makes it worse in the long run. Fortunately the G/F works at great Dermatologist office downriver.


----------



## AndyTblc

Here are the side by comparison pictures.
I had somebody want to me to a clean up of an area that had a pine tree and a stump and I looked and poison Ivy, and I told the lady that it wasn't gonna happen, atleast not by me. I do not have to take the risk and am not going to get it. I said I could find somebody who would do it, but she didn't know that was in there and said don't worry about it


----------



## ajslands

silvetouch;1032705 said:


> I'm killing everything in the backyard along the fence line. :laughing:
> 
> Hot water does feel great. but it actually makes it worse in the long run. Fortunately the G/F works at great Dermatologist office downriver.


On eureaka between fort and Jefferson


----------



## silvetouch

ajslands;1032726 said:


> On eureaka between fort and Jefferson


lol.... wow... stalker !! j/k :laughing:


----------



## ajslands

I go there to get my skin fixed, it's dr. Grekins office, now that's the business to be in!


----------



## brookline

That teenage acne is a muther:laughing:


----------



## silvetouch

Yeah...that guy is paid. He's got 3 office's...just that 1 office see's about 300-400 patients a day. Oh well....Congrats to him!!


----------



## brookline

My wife goes there also... He has a few payup from me also.


----------



## groundbreakers

anyone on here in southeast mich .. gonna be bidding on wyandotte's lawn care program this year ???? just got a notice 2 weeks ago .....


----------



## Matson Snow

groundbreakers;1033271 said:


> anyone on here in southeast mich .. gonna be bidding on wyandotte's lawn care program this year ???? just got a notice 2 weeks ago .....


Trentons is already awarded.....Prices were a Joke....For Wyandottes winning bids last year....Go to the city web site and look up last years city council minutes...The prices are really Low.....


----------



## silvetouch

Matson Snow;1033301 said:


> Trentons is already awarded.....Prices were a Joke....For Wyandottes winning bids last year....Go to the city web site and look up last years city council minutes...The prices are really Low.....


lol..i bid trenton's last year....what a joke...didn't even bother with them this year.

look at the lines in the big park along the creek....was he drunk when he was cutting...or maybe because he gave the city an 85% discount....


----------



## Matson Snow

silvetouch;1033306 said:


> lol..i bid trenton's last year....what a joke...didn't even bother with them this year.
> 
> look at the lines in the big park along the creek....was he drunk when he was cutting...or maybe because he gave the city an 85% discount....


I agree....Talk to the Mayor about the crappy looking parks and open areas...He could care less....Thats DJs Lawn Service that does that area....


----------



## silvetouch

Matson Snow;1033309 said:


> I agree....Talk to the Mayor about the crappy looking parks and open areas...He could care less....Thats DJs Lawn Service that does that area....


Yeah...i'm sure you'll find his knee imprints right in the mayors office....i hate that kid ...
Everybody knows city work gets awarded cheap...but his prices are not even realistic....maybe mommy and daddy will buy him some more equipment...


----------



## Matson Snow

silvetouch;1033319 said:


> Yeah...i'm sure you'll find his knee imprints right in the mayors office....i hate that kid ...
> Everybody knows city work gets awarded cheap...but his prices are not even realistic....maybe mommy and daddy will buy him some more equipment...


I dont cut grass.....But i am a resident of Trenton...I think all the contractors that mow for the city do marginal work at best.....


----------



## silvetouch

Matson Snow;1033322 said:


> I dont cut grass.....But i am a resident of Trenton...I think all the contractors that mow for the city do marginal work at best.....


True...u get what you pay 4....i don't see how you can even do a shabby job and still make any $$ at those rates..


----------



## firelwn82

quick question. I'm looking for DOT numbers. I suppose I should get a set this year. Might be my last year in the business but my little town is going to be starting there own DOT road patrol car. O joy.......

So I need to know where to get them and about how much it is... Thanks in advance.


----------



## ajslands

^ http://www.fmcsa.dot.gov/registration-licensing/online-registration/onlineregdescription.htm. and there's and online registartion


----------



## Matson Snow

Department of transportation web site has info......Also just because you have numbers you have to be compliant...Which means if you get pulled over by the weighmaster he MIGHT ask for Medical card, Truck inspection, Fire extinguisher,Safety Triangles,ETC....


----------



## ajslands

Truckers first aid kit too there's a guy in Taylor at belle tire that all do an inspection for 65$ and then they put a sticker on the passenger side of your vehicle, and one usdot number can cover all your vehicles


----------



## ajslands

Oh btw, have your credit card ready!


----------



## firelwn82

Thanks guys. I'm compliant in all aspects just don't have the stupid Genie on the block numbers....


----------



## Danhoe

www.safersys.org dot numbers are free, wait until june 1 CSA2010 goes into effect ! bad news for us. Dan


----------



## Milwaukee

Is F150-F350 with Flatbed are consider - Commercial? 

White F150 pull over me.

They ask me if I do business with this truck I say no then they ask why there plow mount. I say that for personal.

He say Flatbed are commercial so you need commercial license plate.


Well I plan swap with regular bed and sell flatbed to guy who want. It be weird to see white cab with grey bed.


----------



## lawnprolawns

If it has a flat bed, it is no longer considered a pickup truck and you need a commercial plate with a declared weight on it. Sucks I know...


----------



## groundbreakers

Matson Snow;1033301 said:


> Trentons is already awarded.....Prices were a Joke....For Wyandottes winning bids last year....Go to the city web site and look up last years city council minutes...The prices are really Low.....


prices are a joke .... outdoor experts in romulus wanted $1600 per event for Lincoln Park ... but brock sweeping got it for $500 pr event .. and they suspended raises for their employesss and health insurance .. i passed out 400 flyers personally this past fall for leaves 1 response back for 30 bucks .... WOW ...


----------



## TheXpress2002

For the local guys.....

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=102003

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=102001


----------



## Patrick34

If anyone needs assistance with medium to large size mulch jobs, let me know. We just picked up our new Finn bark blower BB302. Enjoy the summer guys.


----------



## Five Star Lawn Care LLC

Patrick34;1033874 said:


> If anyone needs assistance with medium to large size mulch jobs, let me know. We just picked up our new Finn bark blower BB302. Enjoy the summer guys.


Would you be interested in renting it out for 2 days in mid may....we used the same model last year from Wolvorine rental but they sold there unit over the winter and we are stuck between a rock and a hard place.


----------



## smoore45

SSSSSNNNNNNOOOOOOOOWWWWWW! I cant believe I have snow on my truck right now! Maybe I should go hit my locations with salt? :laughing:


----------



## Lightningllc

I have 40 tons of salt for sale ((((CCHHEEAAPP)))) Selling it for $50 a yard.


----------



## Luther

Anyone hear anything about Todd from Todd's Services this morning????????


----------



## Five Star Lawn Care LLC

what happened?....helicopter accident?


----------



## Allor Outdoor

TCLA;1036977 said:


> Anyone hear anything about Todd from Todd's Services this morning????????


Sad stuff! Hope everyone is doing as well as possible!


----------



## Luther

I heard about this earlier this morning. I know a few of the supervisors and guys over there........

Very sad day for many people and their families.


----------



## brandonslc

Stolen f250 4x4 xlt. It was stolen sunday night. The truck is all white with a back bench seat. On the side doors it says frank's landscaping in green letters 313 278-4855.the truck has a boss plow brackets on the front any information to finding the truck is greatly appreciated. Cash reward. Call brandon at 313 304 6719.


----------



## brandonslc

Truck recovered thanks to all that helped!!!


----------



## Superior L & L

wish it was november !:waving:


----------



## ajslands

Ya I am tired of mowing, and this rain!!!!!! :realmad:


----------



## M&S Property

How about december so there is no more leaf clean-ups to do!


----------



## ChaseCreekSnow

LOL, something told me this thread would be active today...I am tired of all of this rain boys...I can't get anything done that I want to. Perhaps the sun will come out today?
I was just thinking that I miss winter in a funny kind of way.


----------



## ajslands

Well at least you don't have to worry about lowballers as much in the winter, a little for residetials but not for commercials


----------



## Matson Snow

ajslands;1043027 said:


> Well at least you don't have to worry about* lowballers *as much in the winter, a little for residetials but not for commercials


You gonna charge $45 an hour this winter AJ......:waving:...:laughing:...


----------



## ajslands

Matson Snow;1043037 said:


> You gonna charge $45 an hour this winter AJ......:waving:...:laughing:...


I never charged 45 an hour. I'll probably only charge 75-90$ per hour, I just wish I had a v plow!

Hey Todd wanna get rid of your plow for a better color one? :laughing:


----------



## cuttingedge13

Are you sure you guy's don't want to talk about $15 lawns. I told my guy's today there is no longer any such thing as a rain day. This is for sure the busiest I've been in 15 years. I would much rather plow snow for 48 hours straight than work this 8 day a week B.S.


----------



## ajslands

cuttingedge13;1043081 said:


> Are you sure you guy's don't want to talk about $15 lawns. I told my guy's today there is no longer any such thing as a rain day. This is for sure the busiest I've been in 15 years. I would much rather plow snow for 48 hours straight than work this 8 day a week B.S.


Yes u agree! I know in the winter we always want it to be summer, but I am sick of this dam rain and having to mow around it, half of my yards are flooded from last week, I am behind on landscaping, and mowing! As for plowing 48 hours straight, idk how you do that, I have trouble staying up 30 hours! But your a little more used to it because you're older.


----------



## brookline

cuttingedge13;1043081 said:


> Are you sure you guy's don't want to talk about $15 lawns. I told my guy's today there is no longer any such thing as a rain day. This is for sure the busiest I've been in 15 years. I would much rather plow snow for 48 hours straight than work this 8 day a week B.S.


Agreed! But, I want to make some money to pay for more toys to use in the snow this year. So I guess I wil just have to grin and bear it for a more productive winter.  It sure would have been nice to get all this precipition over the winter.


----------



## procut

I know it's off season, but is anyone looking to sell an electric V-box salt spreader. Looking for a snowex, Western Tornado, ect. PM with any offers.


----------



## Luther

Hope everyone's summer is going well! :salute:

Just a quick note........we are seriously considering opening up our shop (and our mechanical talent) to service trucks and equipment from other companies and/or individuals who do not, or are not able to do their own repairs, sandblasting and painting, modifications, inspections, fabrications, plow and salter installations, etc. 

We have very talented and experienced mechanics and a facility to match. We understand the snow and lawn biz, and the truck and equipment breakdowns associated with the demands of our industry.

We have helped colleagues and our subcontractors with their repair needs in the past...but only selectively. Our company needs and projects have always been our shops' priority. 

I'm throwing this idea out there to see what kind of response and suggestions it may generate. We have the ability for this type of commitment and feel we have something to offer that is very much needed. 

Any feedback from those who may need or are looking for this type of service would be much appreciated.


----------



## ajslands

TCLA;1052395 said:


> Hope everyone's summer is going well! :salute:
> 
> Just a quick note........we are seriously considering opening up our shop (and our mechanical talent) to service trucks and equipment from other companies and/or individuals who do not, or are not able to do their own repairs, sandblasting and painting, modifications, inspections, fabrications, plow and salter installations, etc.
> 
> We have very talented and experienced mechanics and a facility to match. We understand the snow and lawn biz, and the truck and equipment breakdowns associated with the demands of our industry.
> 
> We have helped colleagues and our subcontractors with their repair needs in the past...but only selectively. Our company needs and projects have always been our shops' priority.
> 
> I'm throwing this idea out there to see what kind of response and suggestions it may generate. We have the ability for this type of commitment and feel we have something to offer that is very much needed.
> 
> Any feedback from those who may need or are looking for this type of service would be much appreciated.


maybe go mobile, because if a truck breaks down, they're are not many guys that have evrything you need toxic a plow or salter at 2 am or any hours for that matter. Just a suggestion.


----------



## Luther

ajslands;1052404 said:


> maybe go mobile, because if a truck breaks down, they're are not many guys that have evrything you need toxic a plow or salter at 2 am or any hours for that matter. Just a suggestion.


Great suggestion ~ we are also considering this.


----------



## Milwaukee

TCLA;1052405 said:


> Great suggestion ~ we are also considering this.


Plus welder rig is most useful for winter when plow broke off frame or something during winter.


----------



## flykelley

TCLA;1052395 said:


> Hope everyone's summer is going well! :salute:
> 
> Just a quick note........we are seriously considering opening up our shop (and our mechanical talent) to service trucks and equipment from other companies and/or individuals who do not, or are not able to do their own repairs, sandblasting and painting, modifications, inspections, fabrications, plow and salter installations, etc.
> 
> We have very talented and experienced mechanics and a facility to match. We understand the snow and lawn biz, and the truck and equipment breakdowns associated with the demands of our industry.
> 
> We have helped colleagues and our subcontractors with their repair needs in the past...but only selectively. Our company needs and projects have always been our shops' priority.
> 
> I'm throwing this idea out there to see what kind of response and suggestions it may generate. We have the ability for this type of commitment and feel we have something to offer that is very much needed.
> 
> Any feedback from those who may need or are looking for this type of service would be much appreciated.


There is a market for a shop to do repairs during a storm. Of course the common things are cylinders, hoses, mig welder and that sort of thing. I have broken a thing or two during a storm and its a ***** trying to get parts. I have come to stock alot of my own parts but sometimes you can't figure out why something isn't working and need a hand. I think its a great idea but to me a mobile truck and a fixed site are the best of both worlds.

Mike


----------



## brookline

I fully agree with the mobile concept. I would save a lot of down time for certain repairs. Waiting on a tow truck and then finally getting to the shop to only wait some more for the fix to actually be completed, all the time adds up to lost revenue for that vehilce. I would use the mobile to save down time if I couldn't get it back to my garage to fix it for sure.


----------



## ajslands

Wow 3 points for the boys back home!!! :laughing: :laughing: jk

Also if you do go mobile, maybe have a truck with 4 wheel drive and one more brillant thought! Have a seperate number to ge a hold of you, or the truck, just so we don't have to interfere with your customer line.


----------



## Luther

ajslands;1052463 said:


> .....and one more brillant thought! Have a seperate number to ge a hold of you, or the truck, just so we don't have to interfere with your customer line.


I'm sure we'll provide a separate bat phone and number for the 24/7 service in addition to our office number.


----------



## Tscape

I would potentially hit you guys up, Jim. Dedicated Ann Arbor truck/service?


----------



## Luther

Too early to tell about dedicating to specific areas. I imagine a reasonable service area would need to be established. 

Not a problem at all rolling that way from our shop location. We are not far from AA. :waving:


----------



## Tscape

It would just suck to be calling when I'm spraying fluid and can't lift my plow to hear you say. "the truck is in Mt. Clemens, sorry." Then I would have to direct all my anger and frustration at you :laughing:


----------



## Luther

Great....something to look forward to. 

I'm anticipating not being able to help everyone, all the time.


----------



## lawnprolawns

Typically we do all our own repairs, but lately we've been using a mechanic for our trucks. He knows his stuff, has all the right tools and electronics equipment, connections everywhere for parts.. saves a lot of time and headaches. Works out of an E-350. Comes to our shop and unloads his stuff. 

I definitely think there would be some interest, especially in winter with plow problems. I've wired and installed a few plows and have a pretty good idea of how all it all works, but for someone that cant figure out why their lights wont go on or why the plow wont angle, a good shop would be great. 

Thankfully we've never had any real tranny problems, but you could keep some common spares around. Nothing like losing a trans in the middle of winter.


----------



## terrapro

Hey I had a feeling this thread would get alittle action.

Does anyone have any plows or mounts up for sale? Need something for my 95 chevy 3500 dump. Anything NOT yellow would be considered... unless there is red paint covering up the yellow


----------



## firelwn82

O how nice... Snowdogg now has there own version of the blizzard power plow too.... I truly think that one wont hold up. Looks cool but I don't know....


----------



## CSC Contracting

The mobile unit for repairs would be a great idea.


----------



## ChaseCreekSnow

Selling my Dump truck- Ive already had a couple lookers and its only been for sale for a few days. Just thought id post it here. Email if you are interested, or see my craigslist ad. And if it doesn't sell, its back to work for TCLA. Thanks!


For Sale is a 1982 Ford L8000 Single Axle Dump Truck. Former City of Inkster Truck. County Yellow. 34k miles! Less than 5k Miles on Rebuilt 3208 V8 CAT Diesel engine- Runs and starts amazingly.Never need to use starting spray, even in the coldest of temperatures.31k GVW, plated for 32k. CDL required to drive.Hydraulic Brakes. New Belts, Filters, Alternator, batteries, some new Brake lines.Fresh Clutch and pressure plate with engine install. Tires have over 90% tread left all around. 8 Yard dump box that has been relined. Load Tarp. Has Fully Functional Flink Underbelly Scraper and Under tailgate Salter. Salter was installed Last year by truck tech in westland. Has all new hydraulic lines and control box for spreader as well as new slack chains, salt shields and high mount tail lamps. 2 speed rear end. 5 Speed manual trans-Both shift well. No grinds, all synchros still mesh well.
Vehicle was owned by family Friend who lived on a private dirt road.Used only to grade and plow the road..spent a good part of its life off main roads free from salt. Purchased last year to work for my company, selling it now as I am no longer in business. Well cared for, ready to work.
Everything works on this truck. All reasonable offers accepted. Cash only. Asking 5995 or best offer...


----------



## CSC Contracting

*Accuweathers take on the up and coming snow season*

Overall, AccuWeather.com Chief Long-Range Meteorologist Joe Bastardi is predicting that the worst of winter's cold and snow will be from the Pacific Northwest into the northern Plains and western Great Lakes. That will put cities like Portland and Seattle that escaped with a very nice winter last year, colder and snowier this year. Fargo and Minneapolis to Green Bay will also receive above-normal winter snowfall.

Other cities predicted to receive above-normal winter snowfall include Chicago, Omaha, Minneapolis, Detroit, Cleveland, Seattle and Portland.

Just what we need.


----------



## ajslands

CSC Contracting;1055935 said:


> Overall, AccuWeather.com Chief Long-Range Meteorologist Joe Bastardi is predicting that the worst of winter's cold and snow will be from the Pacific Northwest into the northern Plains and western Great Lakes. That will put cities like Portland and Seattle that escaped with a very nice winter last year, colder and snowier this year. Fargo and Minneapolis to Green Bay will also receive above-normal winter snowfall.
> 
> Other cities predicted to receive above-normal winter snowfall include Chicago, Omaha, Minneapolis, Detroit, Cleveland, Seattle and Portland.
> 
> Just what we need.


:waving: i just got done reading that!:waving::waving:


----------



## ajslands

oh speaking of selling, im selling my plow!


----------



## terrapro

ajslands;1055939 said:


> oh speaking of selling, im selling my plow!


Are you upgrading to a V or will you not be gracing us with your presence anymore?


----------



## ajslands

terrapro;1055947 said:


> are you upgrading to a v or will you not be gracing us with your presence anymore?


yes.......


----------



## lawnprolawns

ajslands;1055939 said:


> oh speaking of selling, im selling my plow!


why? getting out of plowing ?


----------



## ajslands

lawnprolawns;1055991 said:


> why? getting out of plowing ?


HELL no man! I love snow plowing! i'm getting a V. which i should have bought last year but someone talked me out of it! But after plowing an 120,000 sq ft parking lot last year by myself and barley making an impact after 2 hours. and my contractor showing me up with his vee. so i'v decided to purchase a vee. i also believe that it will be more efficient and therefore i can handle more lots in a timely manner.


----------



## Matson Snow

lawnprolawns;1055991 said:


> why? getting out of plowing ?


Was he Ever in Plowing????????????????????....:laughing:....Just Kidding AJ...


----------



## Matson Snow

ajslands;1056004 said:


> HELL no man! I love snow plowing! i'm getting a V. which i should have bought last year but someone talked me out of it! But after plowing an 120,000 sq ft parking lot last year by myself and barley making an impact after 2 hours. and my contractor showing me up with his vee. so i'v decided to purchase a vee. i also believe that it will be more efficient and therefore i can handle more lots in a timely manner.


If you keep plowing lots that size...I would look at a Wideout,XLS,Blizzard type Power Plow...Just My Opinion....:salute:


----------



## Luther

AJ ~ you should be able to plow that 120,000 sq ft lot in 2.75 hours.


----------



## terrapro

TCLA;1056160 said:


> AJ ~ you should be able to plow that 120,000 sq ft lot in 2.75 hours.


Same way I would have bid it, 1 acre per hour. Probably around $275-$350 depending on the lot.


----------



## brookline

terrapro;1056166 said:


> Same way I would have bid it, 1 acre per hour. Probably around $275-$350 depending on the lot.


Doesn't it depend on plow size? What size and or type of plow should do 1 acre per hour. Just some info I could jse for my bids this year.


----------



## brookline

Ordering my wings next week and picking up a newer stainless steel vbox the week after. I'm getting the fever a little bit....


----------



## terrapro

brookline;1056172 said:


> Doesn't it depend on plow size? What size and or type of plow should do 1 acre per hour. Just some info I could jse for my bids this year.


Sure if you want to nit pick it. There are always variables that need to be taken into consideration. Acre per hr is a good starting point, if you have equipment that does a faster job you should be paid more per minute in my opinion.

Last year I was joking about selling myself out at $50 per hr to bid others properties because of the nonstop onslaught of "how do I bid this lot" and this summer I have actually had 3 guys pm me about paying me to do there bids LOL.

I know what I can do and what I expect my guys to do.


----------



## ajslands

TCLA;1056160 said:


> AJ ~ you should be able to plow that 120,000 sq ft lot in 2.75 hours.


Is that with a straight blade or a v blade?


----------



## Brucester1

brookline;1056173 said:


> Ordering my wings next week and picking up a newer stainless steel vbox the week after. I'm getting the fever a little bit....


did you ever sell your tailgate spreader ?


----------



## brookline

Brucester1;1056178 said:


> did you ever sell your tailgate spreader ?


Not yet. It is still waiting for you to come and get it.

I see what you mean Terrapro.


----------



## lawnprolawns

Bout time plowsite is up and hoppin again!

Personally I'm sick of this heat and would really love some snow to plow. Even clean-ups sound alright. Got me a new Chevy and a Western V to play with this year, itching to try it out. Too bad Chevys suck at holding plows up, darn torsion bars.


----------



## AndyTblc

You're not the only one sick of the heat, And it is going to be back next week! Ugg


----------



## Milwaukee

lawnprolawns;1056315 said:


> Bout time plowsite is up and hoppin again!
> 
> Personally I'm sick of this heat and would really love some snow to plow. Even clean-ups sound alright. Got me a new Chevy and a Western V to play with this year, itching to try it out. Too bad Chevys suck at holding plows up, darn torsion bars.


Should have keep F250 and not get Volkswagen. 

Rebuilt front axle and put new transfer case on 95 F250. Let hope it last 2-3 years before replaced with another Ford superduty.


----------



## Milwaukee

AJ

I prefer straight plow. No deal with wear out parts and put hard on truck.

You need start save money for front axle parts it wear out faster when you have bigger plow on it.


My friend could plow that in 1 1/2 hour with 7'6 boss straight. He go 30-40 mph plow and 45-55 mph reverse. No wonder it was piece of junk. 01 F250 straight to garbage.


----------



## flykelley

lawnprolawns;1056315 said:


> Bout time plowsite is up and hoppin again!
> 
> Personally I'm sick of this heat and would really love some snow to plow. Even clean-ups sound alright. Got me a new Chevy and a Western V to play with this year, itching to try it out. Too bad Chevys suck at holding plows up, darn torsion bars.


 The Chevy torsion bars are easy to fix, crank them add timberns or even change the bars and keys. I run a 8.5 straight Boss on my 05 chevy and have no issues with the plow or front end. Plow was installed in 05 and its been a great truck.

Mike


----------



## lawnprolawns

flykelley;1056812 said:


> The Chevy torsion bars are easy to fix, crank them add timberns or even change the bars and keys. I run a 8.5 straight Boss on my 05 chevy and have no issues with the plow or front end. Plow was installed in 05 and its been a great truck.
> 
> Mike


That's on the list of things to do. I'll see how cranking them goes, and will get different keys or timbrens if needed.

Gotta do it on the 3500 dump also, with the 8.5 on there, it sits pretty low. Western plow mounts like to scrape the ground.


----------



## Brucester1

brookline;1056184 said:


> Not yet. It is still waiting for you to come and get it.
> 
> I see what you mean Terrapro.


just got 2 of them 2 weeks ago .p m me your number a friend of mine needs 1 yet


----------



## 09dieselguy

hey guys.

i am looking for a little help on finding snow fall average for the past 3 to 5 years in bay city and saginaw michigan. if anyone can help me with that i would appreciate it alot. i am looking this info up for a friend of mine. 

once again thanks alot in advance and thanks for 09dieselguy for letting me use his account.


----------



## ajslands

09dieselguy;1059040 said:


> hey guys.
> 
> i am looking for a little help on finding snow fall average for the past 3 to 5 years in bay city and saginaw michigan. if anyone can help me with that i would appreciate it alot. i am looking this info up for a friend of mine.
> 
> once again thanks alot in advance and thanks for 09dieselguy for letting me use his account.


I don't have specific links but i know accuweather has one and NOAA has one but I beleive NOAA's is major cities only but you should be able to get those cities.


----------



## 09dieselguy

where do i look at on the sites? any points i can relay on


----------



## MICHPLOWER

This is my first year plowing/ Really snow blowing I'm From Grand Rapids,saving up to buy a plow for next year. right now I'm just doing residential customers, I have 2 30" blowers , shovels, walk behind spreader. I was just woundering if anybody could help me out? How much do you charge for bag salting with seasonal customers, and how much for per-visit customer. any help would be great

thanks


----------



## grassmaster06

MICHPLOWER;1059719 said:


> This is my first year plowing/ Really snow blowing I'm From Grand Rapids,saving up to buy a plow for next year. right now I'm just doing residential customers, I have 2 30" blowers , shovels, walk behind spreader. I was just woundering if anybody could help me out? How much do you charge for bag salting with seasonal customers, and how much for per-visit customer. any help would be great
> 
> thanks


40 per bag or go home


----------



## MICHPLOWER

Quote:
Originally Posted by MICHPLOWER View Post
This is my first year plowing/ Really snow blowing I'm From Grand Rapids,saving up to buy a plow for next year. right now I'm just doing residential customers, I have 2 30" blowers , shovels, walk behind spreader. I was just woundering if anybody could help me out? How much do you charge for bag salting with seasonal customers, and how much for per-visit customer. any help would be great

thanks

40 per bag or go home 

Thanks grassmaster06 For the help


----------



## MICHPLOWER

grassmaster06;1059837 said:


> 40 per bag or go home


Thanks for the help grassmaster06


----------



## grassmaster06

ok maybe 25$ at the bare min


----------



## brookline

MICHPLOWER;1059719 said:


> This is my first year plowing/ Really snow blowing I'm From Grand Rapids,saving up to buy a plow for next year. right now I'm just doing residential customers, I have 2 30" blowers , shovels, walk behind spreader. I was just woundering if anybody could help me out? How much do you charge for bag salting with seasonal customers, and how much for per-visit customer. any help would be great
> 
> thanks


First you need to figure how much you pay per bag, then add you labor for how long it takes to spread it and keep track of how much you use on each house ect. One tip though, don't give a set price because a shortage will make your salt material cost go up. I make sure to put in contracts that I cannot gaurauntee salt prices due to market fluctuations. Unless you get them to prepay for a supply of salt.


----------



## ajslands

MICHPLOWER;1059719 said:


> This is my first year plowing/ Really snow blowing I'm From Grand Rapids,saving up to buy a plow for next year. right now I'm just doing residential customers, I have 2 30" blowers , shovels, walk behind spreader. I was just woundering if anybody could help me out? How much do you charge for bag salting with seasonal customers, and how much for per-visit customer. any help would be great
> 
> thanks


You aren't going to get accurate prices because your competion is giving them to you. So I would say brook line has the best answer!


----------



## KBTConst

09dieselguy;1059040 said:


> hey guys.
> 
> i am looking for a little help on finding snow fall average for the past 3 to 5 years in bay city and saginaw michigan. if anyone can help me with that i would appreciate it alot. i am looking this info up for a friend of mine.
> 
> once again thanks alot in advance and thanks for 09dieselguy for letting me use his account.


My county has snow fall totals on there website they go back about 20 yrs check with yours you might get lucky.


----------



## 09dieselguy

i found the snow totals i was looking for on another site. thank you very much for the help guys.


----------



## 09dieselguy

what are the bulk salt prices running as of right now?

someone told me earlier it was around 80 a ton for me to buy it from him.


----------



## irlandscaper

Morton quoted me 64.50 per ton delivered, 125 ton allotment.


----------



## procut

I was just quoted $62/ton direct ship - 50 ton minimum. I'm guessing "retail" picked up at the yard will be around $80-90/ton this year.


----------



## brookline

I am going to have a sidewalk crew this year who will also do the residentials so I can keep the plow moving making better money. I would like to be able to use bulk salt with them. I'm trying to find something I can put 1/2 to 1 yard of bulk in on the trailer they use that has a lid or something. Any ideas?


----------



## Luther

Joe...check in with Mike at Lawn Pro.

I seem to remember a while back he built a contraption storing bulk salt on either a trailer or in the bed of a truck. I thought he posted some pics of it too. Seemed to work pretty well for him.


----------



## TheXpress2002

First Winter Forecast has been released.......


----------



## ajslands

TheXpress2002;1060768 said:


> First Winter Forecast has been released.......


Hot digity dog! It's xpress!

:laughing: nice picture, is that yours or just one off the web?


----------



## TheXpress2002

ajslands;1060796 said:


> Hot digity dog! It's xpress!
> 
> :laughing: nice picture, is that yours or just one off the web?


Its mine, I had to upload it to a hosting site due to its size. It was taken near Copper Harbor in the Upper Peninsula last week.


----------



## brookline

TCLA;1060673 said:


> Joe...check in with Mike at Lawn Pro.
> 
> I seem to remember a while back he built a contraption storing bulk salt on either a trailer or in the bed of a truck. I thought he posted some pics of it too. Seemed to work pretty well for him.


I will do that thanks for the help


----------



## M&S Property

TCLA;1060673 said:


> Joe...check in with Mike at Lawn Pro.
> 
> I seem to remember a while back he built a contraption storing bulk salt on either a trailer or in the bed of a truck. I thought he posted some pics of it too. Seemed to work pretty well for him.


Jim, that was actually Eric from Five Star. He used a trash can and some pvc fittings and mounted it next to his vbox if I remember correctly.


----------



## brookline

M&S Property;1060843 said:


> Jim, that was actually Eric from Five Star. He used a trash can and some pvc fittings and mounted it next to his vbox if I remember correctly.


I do remember that. I think I will just have to build my own. His looked pretty swet too. I am just looking for something bigger. If anyone has a poly buyers vbox that is just the box no components let me know. That would work perfect with a little modification.


----------



## Luther

M&S Property;1060843 said:


> Jim, that was actually Eric from Five Star. He used a trash can and some pvc fittings and mounted it next to his vbox if I remember correctly.


Yes....I remembered this last night while thinking about it again and was going to bring that up this morning.

:salute:


----------



## CSC Contracting

Yes he did post pics. I recall he used toilet mounting parts. it was a garbage can.


----------



## ChaseCreekSnow

Still trying to sell this truck- will cut a deal for any plowsite members...as I have met quite a few of you I wouldn't mind taking a bit of a hit on it. close to 8k invested- have to sacrifice as I am now in charge of a large companies snow show 
Listed on craigslist too. Perhaps im listing too early?

For Sale is a 1982 Ford L8000 Single Axle Dump Truck. 34k miles on chassis. 5k Miles on Rebuilt 3208 V8 CAT Diesel engine done by reuben at American diesel in romulus. 31k GVW. 32k Plates. Hydraulic Brakes.Recent New Belts, Filters, Alternator, batteries etc. Fresh Clutch and pressure plate with engine install. Tires have over 95% tread left all around. 8 Yard dump box that has been relined. Load covering Tarp. Has Underbelly Plow and Under tailgate Salter. Salter was installed Last year by truck tech in westland. Has all new hydraulic lines and control box for spreader as well as new slack chains, salt shields and high mount tail lamps. 2 speed rear end. 5 Speed manual trans-Both shift well. Normal amount of rust for an older truck, but still very solid all around. Needs very little-
Vehicle was owned by a family Friend who lived on a private dirt road.Used only to grade and plow the road on a monthly basis..spent a good part of its life off main roads free from salt. Purchased last year to work for my company, selling it now as I have sold my business. Cash only. $ 5,300 or best offer. MUST SELL as it is sitting in my yard covered.
Work it year round for your own company, or sub it out to others

This Truck worked for TCLA last year, with great success-minus the lack luster winter..
248 755 4135- My name is Ryan, give me a call.


----------



## asps4u

TCLA;1060673 said:


> Joe...check in with Mike at Lawn Pro.
> 
> I seem to remember a while back he built a contraption storing bulk salt on either a trailer or in the bed of a truck. I thought he posted some pics of it too. Seemed to work pretty well for him.





M&S Property;1060843 said:


> Jim, that was actually Eric from Five Star. He used a trash can and some pvc fittings and mounted it next to his vbox if I remember correctly.


Yes it was Five Star, Here was the post he had about it. Great idea if you ask me  



Five Star Lawn Care LLC;906206 said:


> heres our latest try at engineering a time saving device for one of our flatbeds.
> 
> We straped a garbage can to the bulkhead, cut a hole towards the bottom, inserted a 4" toilet flange, bolted it with another 4" flange on the outside of the can. then installed a 4" elbow and threaded cap. the whole assembly rotates 360 for dispensing. so you have it in the up position and take off the cap...then rotate it down and the material statrs to flow. when the speader is full you turn it back upwards and thread on the cap...and your all set
> 
> Been thinking about this for a few years just never got around to acctually doing it.
> 
> It holds about 400-500#s...takes about 30-45 sec to fill a spreader....a hell of a lot better than dealing with bags when its freezing cold.....We can just re-fill the can in our nice warm shop on one of our off days.
> 
> im taking orders if any one wants one


----------



## 09dieselguy

where can you rent a skid with a blower in the tri city area or a good dealer. im looking for either a bobcat or cat but it doesnt matter at this point. 

does anyone have any idea on this rent to own program that i have heard about in the past.

the bobcat dealer by me wanted 2200 a month for the winter season for just the skid and that was only a 185.

is this insane. i can rent a loader or back hoe for 1200 a month


----------



## Leisure Time LC

Well the Lawn and Snow king is out already with his flyers in Plymouth. He is offering 129.00 for the season if paid by August 31st


----------



## ajslands

Leisure Time LC;1063682 said:


> Well the Lawn and Snow king is out already with his flyers in Plymouth. He is offering 129.00 for the season if paid by August 31st


For anysize drive or just small ones?


----------



## Leisure Time LC

ajslands;1063683 said:


> For anysize drive or just small ones?


The flyer states most driveways


----------



## brookline

I thought they were getting sued from all the people they screwed over this summer? Anyone hear anything?


----------



## 09dieselguy

Leisure Time LC;1063682 said:


> Well the Lawn and Snow king is out already with his flyers in Plymouth. He is offering 129.00 for the season if paid by August 31st


holy ****.... wow i bet he is a classy guy as well.


----------



## Luther

Leisure Time LC;1063682 said:


> Well the Lawn and Snow king is out already with his flyers in Plymouth. He is offering 129.00 for the season if paid by August 31st


What is wrong with this guy? $129 for the season is pathetic.


----------



## terrapro

From what I have seen he doesn't really promise anything other than he will come plow your drive or come mow your lawn when ever he feels like it. The customers end up paying a cheap price and getting cheap service. He might show up only 3-4 times a season so he actually isn't lowballing just providing poor service.


----------



## ChaseCreekSnow

ChaseCreekSnow;1061624 said:


> Still trying to sell this truck- will cut a deal for any plowsite members...as I have met quite a few of you I wouldn't mind taking a bit of a hit on it. close to 8k invested- have to sacrifice as I am now in charge of a large companies snow show
> Listed on craigslist too. Perhaps im listing too early?
> 
> For Sale is a 1982 Ford L8000 Single Axle Dump Truck. 34k miles on chassis. 5k Miles on Rebuilt 3208 V8 CAT Diesel engine done by reuben at American diesel in romulus. 31k GVW. 32k Plates. Hydraulic Brakes.Recent New Belts, Filters, Alternator, batteries etc. Fresh Clutch and pressure plate with engine install. Tires have over 95% tread left all around. 8 Yard dump box that has been relined. Load covering Tarp. Has Underbelly Plow and Under tailgate Salter. Salter was installed Last year by truck tech in westland. Has all new hydraulic lines and control box for spreader as well as new slack chains, salt shields and high mount tail lamps. 2 speed rear end. 5 Speed manual trans-Both shift well. Normal amount of rust for an older truck, but still very solid all around. Needs very little-
> Vehicle was owned by a family Friend who lived on a private dirt road.Used only to grade and plow the road on a monthly basis..spent a good part of its life off main roads free from salt. Purchased last year to work for my company, selling it now as I have sold my business. Cash only. $ 5,300 or best offer. MUST SELL as it is sitting in my yard covered.
> Work it year round for your own company, or sub it out to others
> 
> This Truck worked for TCLA last year, with great success-minus the lack luster winter..
> 248 755 4135- My name is Ryan, give me a call.


Price Reduced guys- listing it for 4,800 or best- If someone showed me a reasonable offer around that price...i might very well take it. 
Come by and have a look. MUST SELL. Thanks.


----------



## BossPlowGuy04

hey guys its been awhile since ive posted. I wondering if anyone from the west side of the state is hiring. I have 4 years plowing and experience and also have my class A CDL. Im currently drving a 18wheeler over the road and cant stand being away from home for long periods of time. so looking for something closer to home. My number is 734-693-7796
thanks
alex


----------



## CSC Contracting

*Lifted chevy*

Anyone ever put a plow on a chevy with a 4" susp. lift? How did it work?


----------



## ajslands

CSC Contracting;1065197 said:


> Anyone ever put a plow on a chevy with a 4" susp. lift? How did it work?


Ou should post in the chevy section becUse more people wonder that area than this one, unless you wanna wait a couple months for more people to get on here.


----------



## 09dieselguy

any one else looking to up grade to a new boss plow? wanna set up a group buy and see what we cannt get for a deal from equipment specialist? when i got qouted today it was only 300 to ship it up here and i would have it in 3 days from ordering it. seems to be a good deal........


----------



## brookline

Detroit Free Press today 
"Farmers Almanac Predictions
'Piles of snow' forcast for Great Lakes Area

Bad news, winter haters: The Farmers' Almanac is predicting a kinder and gentler" winter - except for in the Great Lakes States. Residents there are expected to get the piles of snow that could be lacking elsewhere"


----------



## firelwn82

Bring it on. I started bidding snow 2 weeks ago...


----------



## procut

Hot, dry summers = cold, snowy winters

In Lansing, its been 85-90 most days, and it hasn't rained significantly in well over a month. Hopefully we'll get a ton of snow to make up for it.


----------



## brookline

Yea it looks like the law of averages is going to kick in this year to make up for last winter.


----------



## Moonlighter

Bring on the snow I am so sick of this heat. Now I just have to put the truck back together.


----------



## 09dieselguy

i was going to run out and bu a famers almanac but you just read me everything that i was hoping for!!!


----------



## brookline

Well it will still give you the probable dates of the storms if you wanted to know them.


----------



## P&M Landscaping

Do any of you guys that do decent paint work at a fairly cheap price? I have two rust spots and fenders I need painted on the Jeep. It doesn't need to be perfect, I would do it, but I don't have the time or the booth to do it in....


----------



## firelwn82

P&M Landscaping;1066027 said:


> Do any of you guys that do decent paint work at a fairly cheap price? I have two rust spots and fenders I need painted on the Jeep. It doesn't need to be perfect, I would do it, but I don't have the time or the booth to do it in....


Call this #248-891-2642.
Dave Hosner tell him Brandon sent you. Awesome work and quick turn around. He's in Pontiac. He does all of my paint work, good friend of mine


----------



## 09dieselguy

What do you guys think would be a better idea for me this year. Investing in anoother boss v blade or should I invest in a swing wing for a truck that already had a v plow. Im up in the wind since I know I wont be able to afford both this winter as planned. 

Thanks guys


----------



## Luther

Is the v-plow going on an new (additional) truck, or a replacement for an old plow?

Those swing wings sure do make the truck efficient.....people that have them swear by them. I wish we had one. 

Tough call.....


----------



## 09dieselguy

the new boss v i buy would be going on another truck.


----------



## Matson Snow

TCLA;1066088 said:


> Is the v-plow going on an new (additional) truck, or a replacement for an old plow?
> 
> *Those swing wings sure do make the truck efficient.....people that have them swear by them. I wish we had one*.
> 
> Tough call.....


In a round about way you kinda do...I swear i saw this Truck working for you last year...xysport.....:salute:....


----------



## Luther

Matson Snow;1066140 said:


> In a round about way you kinda do...I swear i saw this Truck working for you last year...xysport.....:salute:....


That's not a swing wing you ding dong!


----------



## Matson Snow

TCLA;1066145 said:


> That's not a swing wing you ding dong!


I know that...But its more productive...You know why...The Operator.......Im off to go Fishing and drink some Buds and enjoy the little time left i have up North...You have Fun Dreaming about Salt piles........Ding-dong...Next time i see you...Im spilling on YOU...


----------



## Matson Snow

Plus, i just wanted to post a picture of my truck when it was new.....Ok...Now im going fishing..I have the 2 Terrorists i call kids yelling at me to get off the computer and go fishing....:waving:


----------



## Brucester1

procut;1065281 said:


> Hot, dry summers = cold, snowy winters
> 
> In Lansing, its been 85-90 most days, and it hasn't rained significantly in well over a month. Hopefully we'll get a ton of snow to make up for it.


We got the moisture today, just the wrong form. Let it turn white so we can see green!


----------



## 09dieselguy

this is very true......


anyone else have any properties in the tri city area's that still need a contractor to handle?


----------



## michigancutter

Hey guys, looking for a company that sells storage tanks for calcium. i need a 5,000 gallon and a 550 gallon. He needs to be in the southeast area. dont want to travel to grand rapids


----------



## ajslands

michigancutter;1066733 said:


> Hey guys, looking for a company that sells storage tanks for calcium. i need a 5,000 gallon and a 550 gallon. He needs to be in the southeast area. dont want to travel to grand rapids


I think carefree has them in back but idk if they sell them


----------



## firelwn82

Matson Snow;1066140 said:


> In a round about way you kinda do...I swear i saw this Truck working for you last year...xysport.....:salute:....


Ha ha what is that trerrorist "kid" doing in the back of that truck?? LMAO.... Getting an early start on the modeling idea I'm guessing..... :laughing:


----------



## flykelley

Hi Guys
What are you hearing about the price of bulk salt for this year??

Mike


----------



## P&M Landscaping

firelwn82;1066047 said:


> Call this #248-891-2642.
> Dave Hosner tell him Brandon sent you. Awesome work and quick turn around. He's in Pontiac. He does all of my paint work, good friend of mine


I put a call into your guy but never heard back... I ended up getting it into a Body shop. He's charging $475 to paint the whole passenger side both fenders and a 4x4 spot of surface rust of the drivers side. He's doing the sandblasting on all the rust, so it should hold up.. I think thats a pretty good deal?


----------



## Tscape

Some of you may remember I bought this truck early last year. I proceeded to put over $4k into it in repairs: New rear leafs (+1), new BFG Commercial Traction T/As, new tranny and motor mounts, exhaust Y pipe, front end, brakes, alternator, gas tank, and more. I will supply the paperwork on all of it. It comes with the Meyer CP-8.5 with a recently reworked e60 and a 3 year old Sno-Way V box with an 11hp Honda.

$4000

Mike
734-320-4700


----------



## brookline

Tscape;1067085 said:


> Some of you may remember I bought this truck early last year. I proceeded to put over $4k into it in repairs: New rear leafs (+1), new BFG Commercial Traction T/As, new tranny and motor mounts, exhaust Y pipe, front end, brakes, alternator, gas tank, and more. I will supply the paperwork on all of it. It comes with the Meyer CP-8.5 with a recently reworked e60 and a 3 year old Sno-Way V box with an 11hp Honda.
> 
> $4000
> 
> Mike
> 734-320-4700


Why are you getting rid of her?


----------



## procut

Tscape;1067085 said:


> Some of you may remember I bought this truck early last year. I proceeded to put over $4k into it in repairs: New rear leafs (+1), new BFG Commercial Traction T/As, new tranny and motor mounts, exhaust Y pipe, front end, brakes, alternator, gas tank, and more. I will supply the paperwork on all of it. It comes with the Meyer CP-8.5 with a recently reworked e60 and a 3 year old Sno-Way V box with an 11hp Honda.
> 
> $4000
> 
> Mike
> 734-320-4700


What year and engine? If I remember correctly thisis a 1 ton right? What are the miles?


----------



## firelwn82

P&M Landscaping;1067079 said:


> I put a call into your guy but never heard back... I ended up getting it into a Body shop. He's charging $475 to paint the whole passenger side both fenders and a 4x4 spot of surface rust of the drivers side. He's doing the sandblasting on all the rust, so it should hold up.. I think thats a pretty good deal?


Sounds like a good deal for sure. I hope it holds up for you


----------



## flykelley

Hi Guys
Im looking to rent or borrow a dump trailer for 3-4 days. I am going north to a friends place and will be bringing back firewood. If you have one or know where I can rent one let me know.

Thanks Mike


----------



## brookline

flykelley;1067639 said:


> Hi Guys
> Im looking to rent or borrow a dump trailer for 3-4 days. I am going north to a friends place and will be bringing back firewood. If you have one or know where I can rent one let me know.
> 
> Thanks Mike


Angelos has one for about $100 a day.


----------



## flykelley

brookline;1067730 said:


> Angelos has one for about $100 a day.


Hi Brookline, M Tec here in Waterford is about the same price, only problem is me being gone 3-4 days its gets kinda pricie.

Regards Mike


----------



## brookline

flykelley;1067742 said:


> Hi Brookline, M Tec here in Waterford is about the same price, only problem is me being gone 3-4 days its gets kinda pricie.
> 
> Regards Mike


Yea it would definitely get expensive. That all I can think though. Good luck


----------



## firelwn82

flykelley;1067639 said:


> Hi Guys
> Im looking to rent or borrow a dump trailer for 3-4 days. I am going north to a friends place and will be bringing back firewood. If you have one or know where I can rent one let me know.
> 
> Thanks Mike


Does this mean your breaking the law and transporting wood through other counties??? lol


----------



## flykelley

firelwn82;1067769 said:


> Does this mean your breaking the law and transporting wood through other counties??? lol


Last time I checked you could not take firewood up north but you can bring it back south with you.

Mike


----------



## ajslands

flykelley;1067775 said:


> Last time I checked you could not take firewood up north but you can bring it back south with you.
> 
> Mike


I read up on this at arborist site, the 68 (I believe) counties in the LP are quarenteend (spelling) so you can take wood throghout those counties, but you can't transport wood to or from the UP. 
Nor thru state lines


----------



## flykelley

ajslands;1067780 said:


> I read up on this at arborist site, the 68 (I believe) counties in the LP are quarenteend (spelling) so you can take wood throghout those counties, but you can't transport wood to or from the UP.
> Nor thru state lines


Hi AJ thats what I was just reading on the State of Mi website. Last year you could bring wood south but not north.

Mike


----------



## VIPHGM

IF your looking for some wood i have a bunch on the property right now from that big storm and your more then welcome to have as much as you can take, i am located over in Rochester Hills and i have well over a 100 yards of tree and at least 35 + 8 - 10' logs.. so you don't have to waste all that gas pulling a trailer from up north back and you can take as much as you like


----------



## flykelley

VIPHGM;1067861 said:


> IF your looking for some wood i have a bunch on the property right now from that big storm and your more then welcome to have as much as you can take, i am located over in Rochester Hills and i have well over a 100 yards of tree and at least 35 + 8 - 10' logs.. so you don't have to waste all that gas pulling a trailer from up north back and you can take as much as you like


Hi Viphgm
That is very kind of you, please either send me a PM or a email flykelley930 and we will touch base about it.

Thanks Mike


----------



## snow plowman

my new plow truck


----------



## CJSLAWNSERVICE

first call of the year for new snow business !!! sign them and collect baby!


----------



## eatonpaving

Tscape;1067085 said:


> Some of you may remember I bought this truck early last year. I proceeded to put over $4k into it in repairs: New rear leafs (+1), new BFG Commercial Traction T/As, new tranny and motor mounts, exhaust Y pipe, front end, brakes, alternator, gas tank, and more. I will supply the paperwork on all of it. It comes with the Meyer CP-8.5 with a recently reworked e60 and a 3 year old Sno-Way V box with an 11hp Honda.
> 
> $4000
> 
> Mike
> 734-320-4700


 how much for the truck without the salter. randy


----------



## Tscape

eatonpaving;1070377 said:


> how much for the truck without the salter. randy


Give me a call to discuss it.


----------



## brookline

Ok way off topic but, what a garbage call by the refs on the Lions game yesterday. :realmad:


----------



## silvetouch

*** Site bid help*

I agree..Horrible refs at the lions game.

But anyway. would anyone like to put there 2 cents into pricing this site before i turn in my bid.
prices need to be 2-5" 6-10" & 11+ for per push as well as a salt price per application not per ton. they also would like a seasonal cost for plowing only.

site is highlighted on map and it is a trucking site. semis will be there sometimes, sometimes not. also, it is a 2" trigger. and it is a 24 hour / 7 days a week facility.
site is about 1500 ft long X 500 ft wide

I will either have a loader and maybe 1 pickup or 2 skid's and 1 truck.

Thanks.


----------



## Luther

brookline;1071365 said:


> Ok way off topic but, what a garbage call by the refs on the Lions game yesterday. :realmad:


That's for sure. 

We were "Joyced" again.


----------



## ajslands

TCLA;1071396 said:


> We were "Joyced" again.


:laughing: :laughing::laughing::laughing:
ya it was a bad call. I wish I could have seen it while it happend but I was OR'ing.


----------



## brookline

TCLA;1071396 said:


> That's for sure.
> 
> We were "Joyced" again.


:laughing: Right after it happened I was using some choice words and said "Joyce must have switched leagues"


----------



## Lightningllc

I guess it's time to log back on plow site again, How's everyone doing??? Anyone getting alot of snow calls ???? Hope all is well


----------



## silvetouch

*truck lettering*

Who does a decent job putting company info and dot letters on trucks preferably close to the downriver area?


----------



## ajslands

silvetouch;1071510 said:


> Who does a decent job putting company info and dot letters on trucks preferably close to the downriver area?


Paragrafix on west between fort and do it best hardware on the south side of west.


----------



## VIPHGM

Anyone going to be going to MGIA this week? out at Rock Financial?


----------



## ajslands

VIPHGM;1071548 said:


> Anyone going to be going to MGIA this week? out at Rock Financial?


I thought it was in march???


----------



## brookline

silvetouch;1071510 said:


> Who does a decent job putting company info and dot letters on trucks preferably close to the downriver area?


I use ASAP Signs in LP on Fort st. Just past Moran. If you need them installed let me know I can do it for you . I've put lots of graphics on vehicles over the years.


----------



## CJSLAWNSERVICE

its a snow show aj ...not much to c the past few years


----------



## Five Star Lawn Care LLC

me and mark are going up to the show sometime....hopefully we will see some of ya guys up there.


----------



## lawnprolawns

Five Star Lawn Care LLC;1071820 said:


> me and mark are going up to the show sometime....hopefully we will see some of ya guys up there.


shoot me a text when you're going, I'd like to say hi.


----------



## VIPHGM

I'll be registering for the show in the morning and planning on attending the De-Icing and CSP Seminars. Hope to see you guys out there. 2way - 130*415*14272 or BBM at 4032c7c2


----------



## P&M Landscaping

Great night for the complete Hitch Boss BBQ, nice to meet ya Scott from Leisure Time.


----------



## procut

VIPHGM;1072205 said:


> I'll be registering for the show in the morning and planning on attending the De-Icing and CSP Seminars. Hope to see you guys out there. 2way - 130*415*14272 or *BBM at 4032c7c2*


This may be a stupid questiuon but what is BBM?


----------



## P&M Landscaping

Black Berry Messenger


----------



## Five Star Lawn Care LLC

we are going to be there around 10:00am


----------



## Leisure Time LC

Five Star Lawn Care LLC;1072578 said:


> we are going to be there around 10:00am


It looks like it is going to be raining tomorrow, so I will probably be there around 10ish


----------



## procut

Selling a nice Western spreader if anyone's interested: http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=105514


----------



## brookline

I'm looking for a place downriver for salt that will bill monthly. Any ideas?


----------



## Leisure Time LC

brookline;1073070 said:


> I'm looking for a place downriver for salt that will bill monthly. Any ideas?


Did you try Dan K's.


----------



## P&M Landscaping

Leisure Time LC;1073086 said:


> Did you try Dan K's.


x2, what was he Scott like $60 something a ton?


----------



## brookline

Leisure Time LC;1073086 said:


> Did you try Dan K's.


I was going to try them tomorrow. Thanks.


----------



## P&M Landscaping

brookline;1073124 said:


> I was going to try them tomorrow. Thanks.


Got the number?


----------



## brookline

P&M Landscaping;1073186 said:


> Got the number?


I Haven't looked it up yet.


----------



## P&M Landscaping

brookline;1073207 said:


> I Haven't looked it up yet.


734-558-2006. Anyone else that needs salt he will be open during storms at all times to get salt.


----------



## Leisure Time LC

P&M Landscaping;1073115 said:


> x2, what was he Scott like $60 something a ton?


I have the flyer in my hand.... $68.00 per yard picked up


----------



## PlowingMI

Hello all.

I hope your summer was profitable!

Winter is fast approaching and I am looking for a reputable company that PAYS to sub for this season. I am located in South Oakland county, available 24/7 and my equipment is reliable. PM me for more info.

Thanks


----------



## TheXpress2002

For the local guys. I would like to move these pieces of equipment.

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=102001 $5000.00

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?p=1075606#post1075606 $500.00


----------



## Tscape

Tscape;1067085 said:


> Some of you may remember I bought this truck early last year. I proceeded to put over $4k into it in repairs: New rear leafs (+1), new BFG Commercial Traction T/As, new tranny and motor mounts, exhaust Y pipe, front end, brakes, alternator, gas tank, and more. I will supply the paperwork on all of it. It comes with the Meyer CP-8.5 with a recently reworked e60 and a 3 year old Sno-Way V box with an 11hp Honda.
> 
> $4000
> 
> Mike
> 734-320-4700


Truck is SOLD


----------



## eatonpaving

could use some help.....

me and my wife split up a year ago, she left with one of my employees, no big deal, back in the summer my daughter needed a ride to her new job, so i let her use one of my plow trucks, i let her put the truck in her name and her own insurance,(real big mistake ) so she has had the truck for a little over a month, she quit answering her phone and stopped coming to the house.
in the mean time i have got a few extra snow accounts and have been looking for another truck, well on craigs list i find my truck for sale...http://detroit.craigslist.org/wyn/cto/1962757249.html while she was sleeping i went and took the truck back(i had extra keys, well she showed up with the police and they were going to arrest me if i did not let her take the truck, her boyfriend showed her how to apply for a lost title so she showed it to the police and they let her take it,,,,,the title i have is the one that came after she put it in her name, i never made her sign it cause i never in my wildest dreams thought she would do this, i dont know what to do....anybody have any ideas......

thanks.


----------



## flykelley

eatonpaving;1075960 said:


> could use some help.....
> 
> me and my wife split up a year ago, she left with one of my employees, no big deal, back in the summer my daughter needed a ride to her new job, so i let her use one of my plow trucks, i let her put the truck in her name and her own insurance,(real big mistake ) so she has had the truck for a little over a month, she quit answering her phone and stopped coming to the house.
> in the mean time i have got a few extra snow accounts and have been looking for another truck, well on craigs list i find my truck for sale...http://detroit.craigslist.org/wyn/cto/1962757249.html...so while she was sleeping i went and took the truck back(i had extra keys, well she showed up with the police and they were going to arrest me if i did not let her take the truck, her boyfriend showed her how to apply for a lost title so she showed it to the police and they let her take it,,,,,the title i have is the one that came after she put it in her name, i never made her sign it cause i never in my wildest dreams thought she would do this, i dont know what to do....anybody have any ideas......
> 
> thanks.


Randy, there isn't much anyone can say about this. Im sorry to hear about your daughter treating you like this, but if you put the title in her name there isn't much you can do. Lessons learned can be harsh sometime. I hope she come's to her sense's and does the right thing but I some how doubt it. Keep your head up and keep going forward. As a friend use to tell me all the time "No Good Will Come From It". Take care.

Regards Mike


----------



## lawnprolawns

.... nevermind.....


----------



## eatonpaving

lawnprolawns;1075969 said:


> Original title can override a replacement as far as I know. Forge her signature on the original, sell it to yourself, and take the truck.


i wish i could, but the police seen the one i had with ni signature on it.....


----------



## Tscape

lawnprolawns;1075969 said:


> Original title can override a replacement as far as I know. Forge her signature on the original, sell it to yourself, and take the truck.


Worst advice ever! Forgery is a 5 year felony in Michigan.


----------



## eatonpaving

Tscape;1075975 said:


> Worst advice ever! Forgery is a 5 year felony in Michigan.


 yes it is.......


----------



## eatonpaving

if any one has a truck for sale let me know, ......


----------



## lawnprolawns

eatonpaving;1075978 said:


> yes it is.......


yeah.. bad idea.


----------



## asps4u

lawnprolawns;1075969 said:


> Original title can override a replacement as far as I know. Forge her signature on the original, sell it to yourself, and take the truck.


Yes an original title will override a duplicate, however, as a class B dealer I highly advise against forging anyones signature on a title as if you get caught (and it would be easy for her to prove) it is a felony. If you have maintenance records with your company name on them and any other records that show it was used & maintained by your company along with a bill of sale from when you purchased it is your only hope. PM me if u like and I'll make some calls to see what I can do to help. Sorry this happened to you, especially from your own daughter!


----------



## M&S Property

asps4u;1075986 said:


> Yes an original title will override a duplicate, however, as a class B dealer I highly advise against forging anyones signature on a title as if you get caught (and it would be easy for her to prove) it is a felony. If you have maintenance records with your company name on them and any other records that show it was used & maintained by your company along with a bill of sale from when you purchased it is your only hope. PM me if u like and I'll make some calls to see what I can do to help. Sorry this happened to you, especially from your own daughter!


Even if he has maintenance records it will never do any good. In the states mind he sold the truck to her whether money changed hands or not. Unless she signs title back over to him she will own the truck.


----------



## Lawn Vet

*Truck and plow for sale*



eatonpaving;1075980 said:


> if any one has a truck for sale let me know, ......


I do. My Boss plow is up in the U.P. but I'm planning on bringing it down on Friday then listing the truck and plow. Truck is a 2005 4x4 Silverado, a little shy of 120k mi. Pics will be up this weekend and I'll post in equipment section and link here.

$17k takes both, willing to deal A Little, but not looking for any more equipment, possibly a cheap daily commute pickup and lots of cash. 3rd kid is due in November and I haven't finished paying the hospital for the first two!!


----------



## eatonpaving

*Truck*

NEW ADD http://detroit.craigslist.org/wyn/cto/1968622913.html


----------



## P&M Landscaping

eatonpaving;1076141 said:


> NEW ADD http://detroit.craigslist.org/wyn/cto/1968622913.html


I'm sorry to hear that... Unbelievable situation, hope you get it all worked out...


----------



## eatonpaving

*truck*

you have no idea what this has done to me, when i loaned her the truck i filled it with gas and fixed the front break lines, i was glade she got a job, she was supposed to buy a car with her paychecks and i was supposed to get the truck back, but once her mother knew the truck was in her name all was lost, little did i know she lost the job after a week, and its been 2 months,


----------



## M&S Property

eatonpaving;1076164 said:


> you have no idea what this has done to me, when i loaned her the truck i filled it with gas and fixed the front break lines, i was glade she got a job, she was supposed to buy a car with her paychecks and i was supposed to get the truck back, but once her mother knew the truck was in her name all was lost, little did i know she lost the job after a week, and its been 2 months,


Was there a reason you put the truck in her name?


----------



## eatonpaving

*truck*



M&S Property;1076189 said:


> Was there a reason you put the truck in her name?


yes, she had a speeding ticket (10 over) and i did not want my ins to go up, shes 19, so she got her own ins and plates.... my plates were expired any ways, i dont use it in the summer, its just for plowing. i made a big mistake but live and lean.


----------



## Luther

Good Lord, what a sad dilemma! Sorry to hear about what she did to you. 

Don't really know what lead to all of this, but I hope it works out for you in the end. :salute:


----------



## sefh

Man that sucks. I don't have a truck for sale but I'll keep my eyes open for ya.


----------



## cgrappler135

eatonpaving;1076141 said:


> NEW ADD http://detroit.craigslist.org/wyn/cto/1968622913.html


I take it "Eric" is her ****** bag boyfriend, and the one that is selling it in the ad?


----------



## eatonpaving

*truck*



cgrappler135;1076464 said:


> I take it "Eric" is her ****** bag boyfriend, and the one that is selling it in the ad?


yes, hes the one, i think he showed her how to get a title, thay applied for a lost title, i have the one that came in her name after she got the plates, but she never signed it and i never thought about making her sign it, i never thought this would happen. i have talked to the sectary of state an without her sig on the title its a lost cause.....


----------



## Brucester1

*Truck saga*

WOW! this thread is like reading a sad novel!:crying:


----------



## eatonpaving

*truck*



Brucester1;1076491 said:


> WOW! this thread is like reading a sad novel!:crying:


yes i just shorted out my keyboard with the tears.....\

has anybody call and talked to them about the truck, it was listed 2 days befor i knew she was trying to sell it.


----------



## asps4u

eatonpaving;1076493 said:


> has anybody call and talked to them about the truck, it was listed 2 days befor i knew she was trying to sell it.


My father and I have left 2 messages, myself as an interested plow company, and my dad called as an interested dealer, but no call backs...yet

I'll let you know if I hear back


----------



## eatonpaving

*truck*

thanks, i just left judge hammers house(we paved him a nice driveway last summer) his wife was home but he was not, she is going to have him call when he gets in, the thing is she acquired the truck under false pretenses, and the proof is in the fact that she applied for a lost title.....i have the original.....


----------



## lawnprolawns

I emailed and asked the history, he just said his girlfriend got it from her father but no longer wants it.


----------



## eatonpaving

*truck*



lawnprolawns;1076537 said:


> I emailed and asked the history, he just said his girlfriend got it from her father but no longer wants it.


yea she got it from her father is correct......should ask her where the plow is.....


----------



## eatonpaving

*truck*



eatonpaving;1076539 said:


> yea she got it from her father is correct......should ask her where the plow is.....


someone offer her 1500.00 for the truck, and i will give you the cash.....tell her the plow will cost 1500.00 to add back to the truck..,..


----------



## eatonpaving

*dump truck*

anybody on plowsite belong to this truck.....http://detroit.craigslist.org/wyn/cto/1970062766.html


----------



## eatonpaving

*truck news....*

judge hammer just called me and he is going to see me in the morning, he is going to issue an order to hold the truck till all is resolved at the hearing he is going to issue tomorrow...........


----------



## lawnprolawns

Anyone have a lead on cheap tire prices? 

Looking for BGF A/T M+S for my pickup. Bridgestones that came on the truck are darn near shot after 20K miles. 

Let me know if you have any good, tire-selling friends.


----------



## Leisure Time LC

lawnprolawns;1076823 said:


> Anyone have a lead on cheap tire prices?
> 
> Looking for BGF A/T M+S for my pickup. Bridgestones that came on the truck are darn near shot after 20K miles.
> 
> Let me know if you have any good, tire-selling friends.


Hey Mike

Let me know where you find cheap tires, I need some for my dump, I know what you mean about Bridgestone tires, mine did the same thing, 20,000 miles and had to replace them.... JUNK.


----------



## Leisure Time LC

eatonpaving;1076572 said:


> judge hammer just called me and he is going to see me in the morning, he is going to issue an order to hold the truck till all is resolved at the hearing he is going to issue tomorrow...........


Sorry to hear about what is going on with your truck Randy. What is this world coming to when you cannot even trust family??????????

I will keep my eyes open for a truck for you

Scott


----------



## Luther

eatonpaving;1076572 said:


> judge hammer just called me and he is going to see me in the morning, he is going to issue an order to hold the truck till all is resolved at the hearing he is going to issue tomorrow...........


Excellent News!


----------



## VIPHGM

there is a place in Rochester Hills that sells used tires that have like 80% left on them... anyways they get shipments in all the time of tires and they sell whole truck sets for $180, they use to be call 2G auto sales but i think they have recently changed there name, they are off of or near auburn and ryan road it would be the to the NW corner off of ryan 500 ft north of auburn left side, ill try and find you a number today... i get tires from them and they last me about a year or so but i drive nearly 40K and worth the money if i only spend 600 dollars in 3 years time on tires.


----------



## lawnprolawns

TCLA, you guys must have some tire sources, spill the beans please 

I'm trying to remember this place I stopped in once off Mich. Ave (I think) that did mostly large truck and equipment tires, but they said they can get light-duty tires also. I'll post if I find it.


----------



## Luther

We use Bell Tire for the smaller trucks, and Schrader for larger trucks and equipment.


----------



## asps4u

We use Belle Tire for our collision shop as well, for the last 15 years nobody has been able to beat their prices, even my friends who own tire stores can't do better for me.


----------



## eatonpaving

*truck up date*

i went and filled out all the paperwork at the court, talked to the judge for an hour, he issued an order to not sell the truck, but it was to late, the truck sold last night......


----------



## Luther

If it was a criminal act\offense before she sold it, wouldn't this be an additional problem for her?

Is this matter just magically going away now because of the sale of the truck?

Doesn't make sense....


----------



## eatonpaving

*truck news....*



TCLA;1076969 said:


> If it was a criminal act\offense before she sold it, wouldn't this be an additional problem for her?
> 
> Is this matter just magically going away now because of the sale of the truck?
> 
> Doesn't make sense....


 the judge told me to add the cost of the truck to my complaint just in case the truck is sold before court on oct 4th, if the truck is sold then i can get a judgment for the cost, but he said that if she has no money or job then i am just out of luck as far as collections go....if he deems what she did as criminal the she will be punished......but i am out of a plow truck......


----------



## Luther

You could very well be SOL on collecting...at least you can screw up her credit with a judgment.

Good luck to you.


----------



## ajslands

So I take it you won't be plowing her driveway this winter? And you'll be plowing all the snow from her street on her driveway 

have good weekend people!


----------



## eatonpaving

*truck news....*

yes her and her boyfriend will be doing alot of snow removal by hand this year........


----------



## eatonpaving

*van plow..............................*

one of my plow trucks is a 1998 chevy 3500 dump, now the 2 years i have plowed with it i was never in 4x4, it has it but i have nevr needed it, the question is i have the same modle chevy express van, i was going to use for spraying salt brine, she has a 350 gallon tank in the back....if and this is a big if, will she push snow........


----------



## P&M Landscaping

You may want to try Mike Kuhns's Quality Used Tires. You might get lucky and he may have something...(313) 383-2272.. For new tires whats everyones experience with Discount vs. Belle Tire. Who has the better deals and service?


----------



## eatonpaving

*van plow*



eatonpaving;1076984 said:


> one of my plow trucks is a 1998 chevy 3500 dump, now the 2 years i have plowed with it i was never in 4x4, it has it but i have nevr needed it, the question is i have the same modle chevy express van, i was going to use for spraying salt brine, she has a 350 gallon tank in the back....if and this is a big if, will she push snow........


well i found my answer (sorta)


----------



## firelwn82

P&M Landscaping;1077004 said:


> You may want to try Mike Kuhns's Quality Used Tires. You might get lucky and he may have something...(313) 383-2272.. For new tires whats everyones experience with Discount vs. Belle Tire. Who has the better deals and service?


I choose Discount highly over Belle Tire. I have had 3 friends over the years leave there garbage stores and not 10 mile down the road have the wheel or WHEELS fall right off the damn things. O and plus that Nitrogen skeam is BULL SHNIT!!


----------



## P&M Landscaping

firelwn82;1077068 said:


> I choose Discount highly over Belle Tire. I have had 3 friends over the years leave there garbage stores and not 10 mile down the road have the wheel or WHEELS fall right off the damn things. O and plus that Nitrogen skeam is BULL SHNIT!!


Interesting, thats my same thought. I have always gone to Discount, and have been happy with both prices and customer service. I was just curious to get some incite on Belle Tire..


----------



## Do It All Do It Right

We use belle tire never have a problem with flats or warranty issues on tires(usually all free to fix and they come out to the job or side of the road). I have a couple friends at discount and they can't touch my belle tire prices.


----------



## lawnprolawns

I've bought a lot of truck and trailer tires from Belle and have been happy, and it is nice that they fix flats for free. I get a lot of them. 

I know Leisure Time is needing some tires for his 1-ton dump. Anyone else getting tires for anything this fall? Wondering if we placed a 30-tire order from Belle Tire, maybe we'd have some negotiation power. PM me.


----------



## procut

I've bought quite a few tires from Belle Tire, always had good luck.

I once went to Walmart for tires for my Dodge, got suckered in by their low price. Never, ever again will I buy tires from Walmart, the whole thing turned into a nightmare when their "tech" ****** things up royaly.


----------



## terrapro

lawnprolawns;1077171 said:


> I've bought a lot of truck and trailer tires from Belle and have been happy, and it is nice that they fix flats for free. I get a lot of them.
> 
> I know Leisure Time is needing some tires for his 1-ton dump. Anyone else getting tires for anything this fall? Wondering if we placed a 30-tire order from Belle Tire, maybe we'd have some negotiation power. PM me.


I need 6 also for my 1ton but I don't like Belle Tire.

Anyone in need of sidewalk stuff in Livingston County area. I have 7 snowblowers ready to go ranging from 2 2stage and the rest are single stage and I only have 2 slotted to be used this year. I also have lots of spreaders and 2 pallets of sidewalk salt ready to go.

PM me or call me, my number is on my website. Thanks!


----------



## P&M Landscaping

lawnprolawns;1077171 said:


> I've bought a lot of truck and trailer tires from Belle and have been happy, and it is nice that they fix flats for free. I get a lot of them.
> 
> I know Leisure Time is needing some tires for his 1-ton dump. Anyone else getting tires for anything this fall? Wondering if we placed a 30-tire order from Belle Tire, maybe we'd have some negotiation power. PM me.


I'm going to need 4 on the Jeep, and my dad's gonna need 4 on his car as well... Good idea Mike, I'm going to call a buddy of mine that works at the Canton Discount and see what he says...


----------



## Moonlighter

*New tires*

I went through Warehouse Tire last year and got a great set of mud and snows for $500 out the door, mounted. balanced with warranty. Granted I run two sets of tires one for summer and this new set in the winter. I went tall and skinny and loved them last year. They have two locations one in Pontiac and another in Waterford. They always treat me very well.


----------



## firelwn82

I got crappy service one time from discount tire. They sent me a survey and I told them exactly what happened. Not only did I get a phone call from the corporate manager but I was given 45% off on my next purchase of 4 tires non-expiring. Belle tire would have just lifted there leg and pissed on you...


----------



## cuttingedge13

BFG Commercial T/A Traction from Discount Tire in Livonia. They always seem to try to give you the best deal instead of making a big commission like at Belle.


----------



## axl

Cuttingedge, what is the ticket on those tires? I am in need of a set for my truck...went with toyo open country a/t 2 seasons ago and didn't last for ****


----------



## flykelley

Hey Guys
Has anybody else get audited by the IRS in the last couple of months? I know of at least one other company in our area? I came out of it alright but the other guy didn't.

Regards Mike


----------



## Milwaukee

I buy tires from belle and install/ balance them myself. Save lot money do yourself.


Let me know if you order tires I would need 2 tires for explorer and 4 tires for F250. Would like find cheaper so I can save money and install them myself.


----------



## Metro Lawn

flykelley;1077448 said:


> Hey Guys
> Has anybody else get audited by the IRS in the last couple of months? I know of at least one other company in our area? I came out of it alright but the other guy didn't.
> 
> Regards Mike


I did a few years back. After the audit, they owed me $6000. I am guessing I won't see them again any time soon.


----------



## eatonpaving

*silant partner*

i have a question about a silent partner, when they give you cash to buy equipment, once you buy it who really owns it, the equipment is in your name, on your insurance and you maintain the equipment, you have a contract but it does not specifie who the owner is......say he gives you 20.000 and you buy a asphalt paver and he gets his share of money the paver makes for 3 years, and it sits for a year with no work can he make you sell it, thanks in advance.


----------



## terrapro

eatonpaving;1077777 said:


> i have a question about a silent partner, when they give you cash to buy equipment, once you buy it who really owns it, the equipment is in your name, on your insurance and you maintain the equipment, you have a contract but it does not specifie who the owner is......say he gives you 20.000 and you buy a asphalt paver and he gets his share of money the paver makes for 3 years, and it sits for a year with no work can he make you sell it, thanks in advance.


It would all depend on what your legal agreement says. Technically if you don't have some form of contract and someone gave you $20G that money is yours and sucks for them.

Have a legal document prepared for the sake of both of you.


----------



## terrapro

Have you guys ever tried these tires?

http://www.discounttire.com/dtcs/re...false&fcb=&pc=10836&fsv=false&pager.offset=10


----------



## firelwn82

terrapro;1077791 said:


> Have you guys ever tried these tires?
> 
> http://www.discounttire.com/dtcs/re...false&fcb=&pc=10836&fsv=false&pager.offset=10


These tires on on the wifes 2wd dakota. She drives 40 miles 1 way to work 5-6 days a week mostly freeway. Keep them rotated cause they turn choppy real quick. A little on the noisy side but the work decently other than that.


----------



## cgrappler135

terrapro;1077791 said:


> Have you guys ever tried these tires?
> 
> http://www.discounttire.com/dtcs/re...false&fcb=&pc=10836&fsv=false&pager.offset=10


For that price i believe u can get the Cooper Discoverer AT's. Those are pretty nice tires for the price.


----------



## lawnprolawns

I am not a fan of Hankook, I see them wear real fast in a lot of situations. I'd rather get something with a 50K mile warranty or something, and get a pro-rated discount if they need replaced. Especially with how we use them. 

Hey Dan, how do you mount them, you have the right machine?

Well, if anyone wants to within the next week, PM me the tires/size/quantity you're looking for and i'll see if I can pull any strings at Belle or Discount Tire. Cant hurt to try.


----------



## Lawn Vet

*Truck and plow for sale*

Hey guys - been awhile since I've been on here but thought I'd let you in on my items for sale.

I'm up north these days, but will be downstate next weekend (Canton area then over to Lake Dianne/Hillsdale)...will deliver for the right price/person.

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?p=1078031#post1078031


----------



## cuttingedge13

lawnprolawns;1077937 said:


> Well, if anyone wants to within the next week, PM me the tires/size/quantity you're looking for and i'll see if I can pull any strings at Belle or Discount Tire. Cant hurt to try.


I thought you would be too busy blowing out sprinklers for $20. Nice signs, so heavy the township inspector can't take them and looks like it would put a good dent in my front bumper. (just kidding):laughing:


----------



## eatonpaving

*partner*



terrapro;1077790 said:


> It would all depend on what your legal agreement says. Technically if you don't have some form of contract and someone gave you $20G that money is yours and sucks for them.
> 
> we have a contract and it states, that he is just a funding partner, he has no say in the business, , but it doe's state that he is a 50/50 partner, that is silent, i do all the work, i bid all the jobs, he just gets a check when i collect money, after all bills are paid...... this all came from a bid i did for one of his friends, he thought it was to high and that i should lower the bid, ( he is Arabic) now he says that the paver is his and he can do with it what he wants....


----------



## lawnprolawns

cuttingedge13;1078056 said:


> I thought you would be too busy blowing out sprinklers for $20. Nice signs, so heavy the township inspector can't take them and looks like it would put a good dent in my front bumper. (just kidding):laughing:


Like that? I was waiting for someone to call me out on that. Lol. Yes, way too cheap, but I live in Lakes of Northville and offer neighbors good group discounts. Then hit em with lawn care, clean ups, and snow.. lol. Ordinance officer already called.. haha. I figured I'd put them up on weekends when the officers aren't lurking.


----------



## Matson Snow

lawnprolawns;1078096 said:


> Like that? Lol. Yes, way too cheap, but I live in Lakes of Northville and offer neighbors good group discounts. Then hit em with lawn care, clean ups, and snow.. lol. Ordinance officer already called.. haha.


$20 Bucks..You are more than Welcome to come do mine....You are not gonna upsell me:laughing:...I like your approach..Use the sprinkler blow out as a loss leader...


----------



## terrapro

eatonpaving;1078071 said:


> terrapro;1077790 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It would all depend on what your legal agreement says. Technically if you don't have some form of contract and someone gave you $20G that money is yours and sucks for them.
> 
> we have a contract and it states, that he is just a funding partner, he has no say in the business, , but it doe's state that he is a 50/50 partner, that is silent, i do all the work, i bid all the jobs, he just gets a check when i collect money, after all bills are paid...... this all came from a bid i did for one of his friends, he thought it was to high and that i should lower the bid, ( he is Arabic) now he says that the paver is his and he can do with it what he wants....
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully the contract is pertaining to just the paver work performed otherwise you could be nailed with payments on other work you do not rhave related to the intend....
> 
> Who purchased the pavers? Are they on site or in your premise? If you have them and you paid for them they are yours...period.
> 
> If it has gone this far I would cut it off immediatly....no reason to go farther.
Click to expand...


----------



## eatonpaving

terrapro;1078229 said:


> eatonpaving;1078071 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully the contract is pertaining to just the paver work performed otherwise you could be nailed with payments on other work you do not rhave related to the intend....
> 
> Who purchased the pavers? Are they on site or in your premise? If you have them and you paid for them they are yours...period.
> 
> If it has gone this far I would cut it off immediatly....no reason to go farther.
> 
> 
> 
> he gave me the cash to purchase the paver, and yes i have it at my yard.....it turned into a full blown partnership, we had lots of work and he was making money so he wanted to take it farther, so we bought a few more pieces of equipment, it was all cash and he gets paid by me in cash, untill yesterday when we had it out......all equipment is in my name and has been, he wanted the contract to state that he was a silent partner only so he did not want anything to trace back to him in case someone gets hurt....he owns a lot of buildings and he has quite a bit of money so he wanted to stay silent. and i stated in the contract that he gave me the money to buy the equipment
Click to expand...


----------



## M&S Property

eatonpaving;1078262 said:


> terrapro;1078229 said:
> 
> 
> 
> he gave me the cash to purchase the paver, and yes i have it at my yard.....it turned into a full blown partnership, we had lots of work and he was making money so he wanted to take it farther, so we bought a few more pieces of equipment, it was all cash and he gets paid by me in cash, untill yesterday when we had it out......all equipment is in my name and has been, he wanted the contract to state that he was a silent partner only so he did not want anything to trace back to him in case someone gets hurt....he owns a lot of buildings and he has quite a bit of money so he wanted to stay silent. and i stated in the contract that he gave me the money to buy the equipment
> 
> 
> 
> sounds like you need a lawyer, not just people over the internet...best of luck!
Click to expand...


----------



## eatonpaving

eatonpaving;1078262 said:


> terrapro;1078229 said:
> 
> 
> 
> he gave me the cash to purchase the paver, and yes i have it at my yard.....it turned into a full blown partnership, we had lots of work and he was making money so he wanted to take it farther, so we bought a few more pieces of equipment, it was all cash and he gets paid by me in cash, untill yesterday when we had it out......all equipment is in my name and has been, he wanted the contract to state that he was a silent partner only so he did not want anything to trace back to him in case someone gets hurt....he owns a lot of buildings and he has quite a bit of money so he wanted to stay silent. and i stated in the contract that he gave me the money to buy the equipment[/QUOTE
Click to expand...


----------



## eatonpaving

M&S Property;1078265 said:


> eatonpaving;1078262 said:
> 
> 
> 
> sounds like you need a lawyer, not just people over the internet...best of luck!
> 
> 
> 
> going to him tomorrow.............
Click to expand...


----------



## M&S Property

eatonpaving;1078276 said:


> M&S Property;1078265 said:
> 
> 
> 
> going to him tomorrow.............
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck, in my opinion it would all depend on the language of your contract with him and how your company is set up.
Click to expand...


----------



## eatonpaving

M&S Property;1078278 said:


> eatonpaving;1078276 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck, in my opinion it would all depend on the language of your contract with him and how your company is set up.
> 
> 
> 
> the company is a corporation, and the wording in the contract states that he is a silent partner for funding purposes only, and receives 50% of the profit from the business after all expenses are paid. it also states that he has no say in how the business is run(he knows nothing about asphalt)
Click to expand...


----------



## terrapro

M&S Property;1078265 said:


> eatonpaving;1078262 said:
> 
> 
> 
> sounds like you need a lawyer, not just people over the internet...best of luck!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eatonpaving;1078300 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> M&S Property;1078278 said:
> 
> 
> 
> the company is a corporation, and the wording in the contract states that he is a silent partner for funding purposes only, and receives 50% of the profit from the business after all expenses are paid. it also states that he has no say in how the business is run(he knows nothing about asphalt)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah talk to your lawyer...although it sounds like you might have the short end.
> 
> 50% man why didn't you just purchase your own equipment!
> 
> Partners = bad news. Good luck.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## 24v6spd

firelwn82;1077068 said:


> I choose Discount highly over Belle Tire. I have had 3 friends over the years leave there garbage stores and not 10 mile down the road have the wheel or WHEELS fall right off the damn things. O and plus that Nitrogen skeam is BULL SHNIT!!


 I have gone to both in the past but in the last 5 years exclusively discount tire. 
Their prices and service have Belle beat hands down. I always bargain on the price of the tires.


----------



## eatonpaving

terrapro;1078423 said:


> M&S Property;1078265 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eatonpaving;1078300 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah talk to your lawyer...although it sounds like you might have the short end.
> 
> 50% man why didn't you just purchase your own equipment!
> 
> Partners = bad news. Good luck.
> 
> 
> 
> well i talked to 2 lawyers and one judge, and when an silent partner invests money to your business the equipment you buy is for the company and the company owns it, unless you have a lease agreement, we do not, all titles are in my name and all equipment is at my yard, he is 50% owner but profit only, has no control at all, i have all rights to do as i please, and have for almost three years.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## eatonpaving

eatonpaving;1078807 said:


> terrapro;1078423 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> M&S Property;1078265 said:
> 
> 
> 
> well i talked to 2 lawyers and one judge, and when an silent partner invests money to your business the equipment you buy is for the company and the company owns it, unless you have a lease agreement, we do not, all titles are in my name and all equipment is at my yard, he is 50% owner but profit only, has no control at all, i have all rights to do as i please, and have for almost three years.
> 
> 
> 
> ps, i did have alot of equipment but he was bringing alot of cash to the table...it gave me the ability to buy what i needed at any time....
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## terrapro

eatonpaving;1078807 said:


> terrapro;1078423 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> M&S Property;1078265 said:
> 
> 
> 
> well i talked to 2 lawyers and one judge, and when an silent partner invests money to your business the equipment you buy is for the company and the company owns it, unless you have a lease agreement, we do not, all titles are in my name and all equipment is at my yard, he is 50% owner but profit only, has no control at all, i have all rights to do as i please, and have for almost three years.
> 
> 
> 
> From the sounds of it you are happy with the outcome! Sounds good. How long do you have to pay 50%?
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Tscape

lawnprolawns;1077171 said:


> I've bought a lot of truck and trailer tires from Belle and have been happy, and it is nice that they fix flats for free. I get a lot of them.
> 
> I know Leisure Time is needing some tires for his 1-ton dump. Anyone else getting tires for anything this fall? Wondering if we placed a 30-tire order from Belle Tire, maybe we'd have some negotiation power. PM me.


I need (10) 235-85-16 load range E. I like the BFG T/A Traction. Let me know if you something rolling.


----------



## eatonpaving

terrapro;1078814 said:


> eatonpaving;1078807 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> terrapro;1078423 said:
> 
> 
> 
> From the sounds of it you are happy with the outcome! Sounds good. How long do you have to pay 50%?
> 
> 
> 
> happy, no, he was and is a friend of mine, but friend or not business is business,
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## lawnprolawns

Tscape;1078827 said:


> I need (10) 235-85-16 load range E. I like the BFG T/A Traction. Let me know if you something rolling.


Talking to Belle Tire tomorrow. They said they'll "do what it takes to keep the business there". We'll see I guess. Will update soon.


----------



## terrapro

eatonpaving;1078828 said:


> terrapro;1078814 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eatonpaving;1078807 said:
> 
> 
> 
> happy, no, he was and is a friend of mine, but friend or not business is business,
> 
> 
> 
> I am sorry to hear that, I will be positive for you but as you say "business is business" unfortuntely. I wish you the best of luck.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## terrapro

lawnprolawns;1078830 said:


> Talking to Belle Tire tomorrow. They said they'll "do what it takes to keep the business there". We'll see I guess. Will update soon.


Let me know what the outcome is. I need atleast 4 new tires...


----------



## Metro Lawn

Nasty morning. Well off to do some plowing bids. Enjoy the day.


----------



## grassmaster06

Good day for bids


----------



## asps4u

I'm looking for a late 90's early 2000's 1 ton dump if anyone has one for sale. I'd prefer 4X4 & Auto but may consider others. So far I've checked Craigslist, Auto Trader, and 6 dealer auctions and haven't found anything good. Hopefully someone here has something decent. Thanks.


----------



## eatonpaving

*chevy 1/2 ton plow*

all my trucks are 3/4 ton, the one i am looking at is a 97 1/2 with fisher plow, how will it plow......do they plow the same .


----------



## firelwn82

eatonpaving;1080160 said:


> all my trucks are 3/4 ton, the one i am looking at is a 97 1/2 with fisher plow, how will it plow......do they plow the same .


Well I would say if it goes forward backwards left right and has brakes I would say yes should plow the same. I wouldn't plow with a half ton just for the simple fact of the front ends are not built for it. If it were a Ford I would say go ahead because 150 4 wheel drives are basically the same front end as a 3/4 ton. Not the new ones unfortunately but the OBS Fords were.


----------



## lawnprolawns

eatonpaving;1080160 said:


> all my trucks are 3/4 ton, the one i am looking at is a 97 1/2 with fisher plow, how will it plow......do they plow the same .


We plowed Lowes last year with a 1/2 ton 90% of the time. They'll push just fine. a 1/2 might deteriorate faster than a larger, but they work.


----------



## lawnprolawns

asps4u;1080033 said:


> I'm looking for a late 90's early 2000's 1 ton dump if anyone has one for sale. I'd prefer 4X4 & Auto but may consider others. So far I've checked Craigslist, Auto Trader, and 6 dealer auctions and haven't found anything good. Hopefully someone here has something decent. Thanks.


Nice meeting you the other day. I got that number for the truck on Seven mile but then my phone quit on me (Told you I was rough on phones.... haha)

I will take a look again tomorrow if you haven't already called on it. PM me your cell number again, thanks!


----------



## JR Snow Removal

eatonpaving;1080160 said:


> all my trucks are 3/4 ton, the one i am looking at is a 97 1/2 with fisher plow, how will it plow......do they plow the same .


I had mine running every storm last year worked great


----------



## eatonpaving

*thanks..........*

thanks, going to look tomorrow.......


----------



## procut

Like everyone else said, they push fine but don't hold up as well.


----------



## Leisure Time LC

eatonpaving;1080160 said:


> all my trucks are 3/4 ton, the one i am looking at is a 97 1/2 with fisher plow, how will it plow......do they plow the same .


I had a 06 with a 7.6 boss on it and worked great


----------



## eatonpaving

*today has been a good day....so far*

well i got my truck back today, my partner see the light now that he talked with his lawyer, and we had a nice baby girl this after noon, i knew my f700 dump and the 3500 chevy dump were up to something, no matter where i park them in the yard, the next day they are parked side by side, and the 3500 the plow lights were getting bigger by the day, and boy was she putting on the miles, i get to the yard and guess what thay had a baby blue 2500 plow truck......


----------



## eatonpaving

*baby blue*

new truck......... no rust at all just farm dirt.......................


----------



## eatonpaving

*baby blue.*

having trouble with pics....... $1300.00 cash and drove it 50 miles home without a hitch......


----------



## eatonpaving

eatonpaving;1081405 said:


> having trouble with pics....... $1300.00 cash and drove it 50 miles home without a hitch......


a true farm truck


----------



## procut

eatonpaving;1081401 said:


> well i got my truck back today, my partner see the light now that he talked with his lawyer, and we had a nice baby girl this after noon, i knew my f700 dump and the 3500 chevy dump were up to something, no matter where i park them in the yard, the next day they are parked side by side, and the 3500 the plow lights were getting bigger by the day, and boy was she putting on the miles, i get to the yard and guess what thay had a baby blue 2500 plow truck......


I'm lost.


----------



## eatonpaving

*western t handle.......*

i have looked for an hour online for a cable for this type of western controller and no luck, i have never seen one like this....any body know if angelows will have it....


----------



## eatonpaving

procut;1081410 said:


> I'm lost.


 dude trucks have sex too..............


----------



## terrapro

eatonpaving;1081401 said:


> well i got my truck back today, my partner see the light now that he talked with his lawyer, and we had a nice baby girl this after noon, i knew my f700 dump and the 3500 chevy dump were up to something, no matter where i park them in the yard, the next day they are parked side by side, and the 3500 the plow lights were getting bigger by the day, and boy was she putting on the miles, i get to the yard and guess what thay had a baby blue 2500 plow truck......





procut;1081410 said:


> *I'm lost.*





eatonpaving;1081412 said:


> dude trucks have sex too..............


HA funny stuff right there!


----------



## Metro Lawn

Must be something funny going on because a pair of Dodges had a GMC.... rofl


----------



## eatonpaving

Metro Lawn;1081517 said:


> Must be something funny going on because a pair of Dodges had a GMC.... rofl


that is a sweet truck.....i just hope mine is off the wd-40 and on 10w-40 by the first snow, mine had to stay an extra day at pep boys because she was still spitting up trans fluid...but shes fine now.


----------



## flykelley

Metro Lawn;1081517 said:


> Must be something funny going on because a pair of Dodges had a GMC.... rofl


John looks like a city or township truck, looks like it is in nice shape. Maybe you will switch over to all GMs now! ; )

Mike


----------



## Metro Lawn

flykelley;1081560 said:


> John looks like a city or township truck, looks like it is in nice shape. Maybe you will switch over to all GMs now! ; )
> 
> Mike


Yep, was a City of Grand Rapids truck. Only has 51k on it and it is pretty clean for a 95. I got it for $4000. I always wanted a yellow truck to see what it would look like with red lettering. I still love my dodge trucks, but business is business and I buy what I can get a deal on.


----------



## flykelley

Metro Lawn;1081572 said:


> Yep, was a City of Grand Rapids truck. Only has 51k on it and it is pretty clean for a 95. I got it for $4000. I always wanted a yellow truck to see what it would look like with red lettering. I still love my dodge trucks, but business is business and I buy what I can get a deal on.


Very Clean looking truck, have you ever had any issues with the state storing bulk salt> I was looking at Rule 5 and it isn't clear what I have to do other than have a plan in case of a issue. As long as your salt is covered I don't see how you can have a issue.

Regards Mike


----------



## Metro Lawn

flykelley;1081579 said:


> Very Clean looking truck, have you ever had any issues with the state storing bulk salt> I was looking at Rule 5 and it isn't clear what I have to do other than have a plan in case of a issue. As long as your salt is covered I don't see how you can have a issue.
> 
> Regards Mike


It is the city regylations you have to worry about. I always kept mine in shipping containers, so nobody knew it was there.


----------



## Sharpcut 1

eatonpaving;1081411 said:


> i have looked for an hour online for a cable for this type of western controller and no luck, i have never seen one like this....any body know if angelows will have it....


Randy,
PM me. I have the red cables brand new. The t-box is no longer available, you can convert to black box for under $150.oo with cables, if I remember correctly. My first plow truck (77 Chevy) had that red box.I still may have one left in my old snowplow parts stash.


----------



## Sharpcut 1

Metro Lawn;1081572 said:


> Yep, was a City of Grand Rapids truck. Only has 51k on it and it is pretty clean for a 95. I got it for $4000. I always wanted a yellow truck to see what it would look like with red lettering. I still love my dodge trucks, but business is business and I buy what I can get a deal on.


Alright,John!!! Another Western!!
Get rid of them Meyers!!!! J/K !!! They don't like getting wet!!


----------



## eatonpaving

Sharpcut 1;1081829 said:


> Randy,
> PM me. I have the red cables brand new. The t-box is no longer available, you can convert to black box for under $150.oo with cables, if I remember correctly. My first plow truck (77 Chevy) had that red box.I still may have one left in my old snowplow parts stash.


 thanks, i went to angelo's today and they had everything i needed, i could not believe he had the cables, he still has a box full of them....he sells about 3 sets a year... now i am dying for the first snow to see how she plows.....


----------



## Metro Lawn

Sharpcut 1;1081831 said:


> Alright,John!!! Another Western!!
> Get rid of them Meyers!!!! J/K !!! They don't like getting wet!!


LOL I hear ya. I am down to only 2 Meyer units now. I will be in to have them gone through soon.


----------



## Leisure Time LC

flykelley;1081560 said:


> John looks like a city or township truck, looks like it is in nice shape. Maybe you will switch over to all GMs now! ; )
> 
> Mike


I am slowly getting him to switch over to Chevy vehicles


----------



## Metro Lawn

Leisure Time LC;1081908 said:


> I am slowly getting him to switch over to Chevy vehicles


Yeah right, never gonna happen.


----------



## eatonpaving

*never say never*

i used to be a ford guy, ford plow trucks, 3 ford dumps, and a ford backhoe....then i plowed with a gmc, i switched right then.....:


----------



## eatonpaving

*western cable plow*

the truck i bought has the old t-cable western plow, it will raise and lower perfect, right and left angle will do nothing, it does not load the motor at all its like the fluid is just circulating, the plow had been used with the angle hoses disconnected for a couple years.....i have installed new cylinders, new hoses new couplers ... any body have any ideas.....


----------



## Metro Lawn

eatonpaving;1082556 said:


> the truck i bought has the old t-cable western plow, it will raise and lower perfect, right and left angle will do nothing, it does not load the motor at all its like the fluid is just circulating, the plow had been used with the angle hoses disconnected for a couple years.....i have installed new cylinders, new hoses new couplers ... any body have any ideas.....


Call John "SharpCut1" at his shop 586-754-7009 He should be able to help you


----------



## asps4u

Frost Advisory tonight...Gotta love it. Hopefully this will motivate all the slackers to return signed contracts...Won't be long and we'll see the white stuff payup


----------



## snowman6

Yeah I heard about the frost possibility too. And was thinking the same thing hopefully contracts will start pouring in.


----------



## Lightningllc

Any one looking for salters I have a 10 foot swenson and a 8 foot western for sale I will take 1200 for both. They need some work but when we put them away 3 years ago they worked.


----------



## Lightningllc

Heres a picture of them


----------



## eatonpaving

*ready to plow*

ready to plow, just have to add my lights and go.......total investment 1745.00


----------



## grf_1000

in the teens two nights ago and in the low 20's last night. we'll have snow in 3 weeks


----------



## terrapro

grf_1000;1083568 said:


> in the teens two nights ago and in the low 20's last night. we'll have snow in 3 weeks


???...you are talking celcius right?


----------



## grf_1000

terrapro;1083597 said:


> ???...you are talking celcius right?


ussmileyflag no sir lol. its been pretty cold at night up here. leaves are starting to fall too. bring on the snow payup


----------



## P&M Landscaping

I was up in Harbor Springs this weekend... I don't think it dropped below 35?


----------



## grf_1000

that was last weekend haha its warming up during the day to the 60's this week though.


----------



## ajslands

So who do you guys think is going to win this Saturday? I'm rooting for Michigan and Denard Robinson (spelling.)


----------



## procut

ajslands;1083778 said:


> So who do you guys think is going to win this Saturday? I'm rooting for Michigan and Denard Robinson (spelling.)


Not to start anything, but I'm betting on Michigan.


----------



## grf_1000

Go Green!!!


----------



## Superior L & L

I'm for "the team"..............go team !


----------



## P&M Landscaping

ajslands;1083778 said:


> So who do you guys think is going to win this Saturday? I'm rooting for Michigan and Denard Robinson (spelling.)


Blue for sure, but hey i'm impartial seeing as I go there.


----------



## jrg1212

Hey guys! I'm new to plowsite but have been a longtime user of lawnsite. My question is this. I have plowed and salted with a dump truck for a company for the past two seasons. I have shown up, on time, for every snow event and have never been the cause of any problems (equipment, account, etc). What do you think a fair hourly rate is?

I appreciate any input you may have!

Ryan


----------



## VIPHGM

it depends on the company and how many hours they have you working... Normally you should be around $ 11 - 15 if your doing side walks... here's where its tricky if your plowing and salting your going to get around 16 - 20 depending on how well you do but if there giving you more hours then just plowing you might be at a lower rate compared to just plowing because over all time... i.e. 6 hours plowing at $18 or $16 at 14 hours at plowing and salting, you will always get more hours doing both but doesnt mean that you always make more, you would rather take the more hours at a lower rate then a few buck more for a few snow events, i.e plowing maybe 12, plowing and salting 38, in the long run you will make more money. now also if your qualified and have a CDL or can operate front end loaders that usually goes around $ 18 - $25, so it can very depending how your overall performance over the years, quality, and knowledge


----------



## Lightningllc

Depends do you own ur own truck or your just looking for labor rates, It depends. It also depends how long you have been doing it and if you own your own truck how big is it?


----------



## Tscape

I am bidding a chain of stores. The Farmington Hills location is near Grand River and M5. I am not interested in doing it myself, but if anybody would like to sub it from me, I'll submit for it. Complete dependability on your part is expected. This is a major retailer that will require high priority. It is not huge. If interested, give me a call at 734-320-4700, Mike.


----------



## brookline

Getting excited. Picking up a stainless Vbox Saturday, putting the order in for some Boss Wings on Monday. If anyone has a Boss handheld straightblade remote for sale let me know. Trying to upgrade from the rocker switch box this year.


----------



## firelwn82

I need a radiator for a 97 F-250 351. Does anyone have a lead on a shop that has them cheap. Just got home and noticed it leaking like a biotch... Havent called around yet because obviously its a little late for that... Thanks in advance for the info... O and I'm in the Clarkston area...


----------



## Moonlighter

I need a radiator for a 97 F-250 351. Does anyone have a lead on a shop that has them cheap. Just got home and noticed it leaking like a biotch... Havent called around yet because obviously its a little late for that... Thanks in advance for the info... O and I'm in the Clarkston area... 

I get my radiators from Acre Auto Parts, if they don't have one in a truck or you don't want to go used, they have ordered me brand new ones for a few Chevys I have done for right around a hundred bucks. They are at the Dixie/Walton area down form the cemetery. They close early on Saturdays, the number is 248-674-4851.


----------



## brookline

firelwn82;1085118 said:


> I need a radiator for a 97 F-250 351. Does anyone have a lead on a shop that has them cheap. Just got home and noticed it leaking like a biotch... Havent called around yet because obviously its a little late for that... Thanks in advance for the info... O and I'm in the Clarkston area...


Check with Dan (Milwaukee) he told me he could get them cheap for my truck if I needed one.


----------



## flykelley

firelwn82;1085118 said:


> I need a radiator for a 97 F-250 351. Does anyone have a lead on a shop that has them cheap. Just got home and noticed it leaking like a biotch... Havent called around yet because obviously its a little late for that... Thanks in advance for the info... O and I'm in the Clarkston area...


I normally go to Flint Bumper mart on Joyce st in Flint, just off Dort Highway & Saginaw st but I need one for a 97 Jeep and just checked at Murhuys and its only 150 bucks there. I may try one of theirs this time.

Good Luck Mike


----------



## P&M Landscaping

flykelley;1085326 said:


> I normally go to Flint Bumper mart on Joyce st in Flint, just off Dort Highway & Saginaw st but I need one for a 97 Jeep and just checked at Murhuys and its only 150 bucks there. I may try one of theirs this time.
> 
> Good Luck Mike


One thing you will notice is that parts for Jeeps are CHEAP payup


----------



## alternative

terrapro;1077791 said:


> Have you guys ever tried these tires?
> 
> http://www.discounttire.com/dtcs/re...false&fcb=&pc=10836&fsv=false&pager.offset=10


No ********, ive been through tons of different tires and these are the sweet..I have a set on two of my trucks and the others will soon have them as well---

Ive heard nothing but great reviews on these before i decided on them.


----------



## terrapro

alternative;1085725 said:


> No ********, ive been through tons of different tires and these are the sweet..I have a set on two of my trucks and the others will soon have them as well---
> 
> Ive heard nothing but great reviews on these before i decided on them.


Thank you sir!


----------



## Lightningllc

Tscape;1084434 said:


> I am bidding a chain of stores. The Farmington Hills location is near Grand River and M5. I am not interested in doing it myself, but if anybody would like to sub it from me, I'll submit for it. Complete dependability on your part is expected. This is a major retailer that will require high priority. It is not huge. If interested, give me a call at 734-320-4700, Mike.


Let me know we work in that area every snow fall.


----------



## eatonpaving

*plowing*

looks like i am going to have some room to take on a few more accounts....if anybody needs help let me know.....randy


----------



## Milwaukee

firelwn82;1085118 said:


> I need a radiator for a 97 F-250 351. Does anyone have a lead on a shop that has them cheap. Just got home and noticed it leaking like a biotch... Havent called around yet because obviously its a little late for that... Thanks in advance for the info... O and I'm in the Clarkston area...


Before you do.
Replace fan clutch with heavy duty AC fan clutch
Thermostat
radiator cap

Why you should replace all stuff that I asked. I went though #4 radiators in 2 months before I replaced whole parts it been fine now.

then go advanced auto get heavy duty radiator for $130. It been held for 30k miles far this year.


----------



## TheXpress2002

The end is near boys. We are going to be going into a freefall from here on out. Carharts by next week.


----------



## Luther

That's good to know. :salute:

Looking forward to old man winter rearing his bad self on us.


----------



## P&M Landscaping

Hey guys I need a really heavy duty trailer... One that is capable of carrying a 6000# sailboat. I just need it to have a flat deck, then were going to weld up the cradle on that. It doesn't need to be in great shape, and price is key. The trailer will get towed probably 10 miles a year.


----------



## eatonpaving

TheXpress2002;1086952 said:


> The end is near boys. We are going to be going into a freefall from here on out. Carharts by next week.


when will we see the white stuff.....................:yow!:


----------



## grf_1000

eatonpaving;1087002 said:


> when will we see the white stuff.....................:yow!:


i bet we'll see snow by the end of the month up here. not plowing snow but snow


----------



## Metro Lawn

F/A is calling for wet snow in our area Nov 1st. I don't see it sticking, but you never know.


----------



## magnatrac

I just need 28 degrees and low humidity and there can be snow in my yard  It usually doesn't happen untill early november though.
, shaun


----------



## firelwn82

Milwaukee;1086779 said:


> Before you do.
> Replace fan clutch with heavy duty AC fan clutch
> Thermostat
> radiator cap


My truck doesnt have A/C. I think I'm going to replace the water pump,T-stat,upper hose,and the two hoses going to the heater core. The truck has 196k on it so I know its going to go bad sooner or later. I didn't think about the radiator cap though. Thinks for your help guys. I put a roof on my brothers place last week so thats what I got in return.  Now I just have to put the damn thing in.... .


----------



## firelwn82

magnatrac;1087252 said:


> I just need 28 degrees and low humidity and there can be snow in my yard  It usually doesn't happen untill early november though.
> , shaun


Well Shaun the way the temps are looking in the long range it may come sooner this year...


----------



## magnatrac

Yeah I know it's on the way ,but I liked last weekends weather out on the boat. Close to 80 with full sun ,and a few cold ones was a nice way to get ready for winter !!! 
, shaun


----------



## terrapro

I am soooo not thinking about winter yet. To many things to do yet.


----------



## ajslands

Quick question for Jim:
Is TCLA still talking on doing their mobile repair truck? And will it go into Wayne county?


----------



## brookline

Isanyone else not getting the email alerts for subscribed threads?im trting to figure out if it is my email or something on the site.


----------



## ajslands

brookline;1087279 said:


> Isanyone else not getting the email alerts for subscribed threads?im trting to figure out if it is my email or something on the site.


Go into your CP and click on subscriptions, I think it's in there


----------



## firelwn82

I'm with you on that one too Shaun.


----------



## grf_1000

i had my boat out up here on sunday too. one last trip for the season


----------



## Luther

ajslands;1087270 said:


> Quick question for Jim:
> Is TCLA still talking on doing their mobile repair truck? And will it go into Wayne county?


We are still talking about it, but we may not be able to make it happen this year.

What we are doing is opening up our shop to work on other contractor trucks, trailers, what have you..... Plow and salter installations, repair, fabrication, sandblasting and painting, etc. etc. etc. 

We are having an open house next Thursday the 21st (begining at 11:00am) to launch this. Everyone is welcome to come!  Many of you will receive something in the form of e-mail or snail mail. You don't need an invite to come.

We will be offering special pricing on bagged product and bulk product too. Brickman has low-balled and taken quite a bit of work from us this year, so we have extra product to move. Pricing will be very good.


----------



## lawnprolawns

Gotta love Brickman... psh... 

I'll try to make it to the open house to say hi!


----------



## Leisure Time LC

TCLA;1087577 said:


> We are still talking about it, but we may not be able to make it happen this year.
> 
> What we are doing is opening up our shop to work on other contractor trucks, trailers, what have you..... Plow and salter installations, repair, fabrication, sandblasting and painting, etc. etc. etc.
> 
> We are having an open house next Thursday the 21st (begining at 11:00am) to launch this. Everyone is welcome to come!  Many of you will receive something in the form of e-mail or snail mail. You don't need an invite to come.
> 
> We will be offering special pricing on bagged product and bulk product too. Brickman has low-balled and taken quite a bit of work from us this year, so we have extra product to move. Pricing will be very good.


They will be back Jim, when they recieve ****** service from them..


----------



## terrapro

TCLA;1087577 said:


> We will be offering special pricing on bagged product and bulk product too. *Brickman has low-balled and taken quite a bit of work from us this year*, so we have extra product to move. Pricing will be very good.


Wow sorry to hear that. That is not good for any of us.


----------



## VIPHGM

Hey Jim, Are you going to have a diesel mechanic on staff that day? if so i could possibly need a hand. I have a 7.3L that needs a fuel pump replaced, but the problem is that its near or under the turbo. Do you think you guys would be up for something like that or too much time? just let me know because if not then ill probably take it to the dealer to have them do the work


----------



## alpha01

Anybody know where used snowplow parts are for sale? (i.e. A frame for western ultra mount)


----------



## VIPHGM

Hey Alpha01 talk to John R spring in troy ill bet they have parts for you to buy


----------



## VIPHGM

Hey Alpha01 is this Rob S. brother? This is Eric with VIP


----------



## alpha01

Yes it is... whats up Eric. John R spring for used parts?


----------



## Luther

VIPHGM;1087642 said:


> Hey Jim, Are you going to have a diesel mechanic on staff that day? if so i could possibly need a hand. I have a 7.3L that needs a fuel pump replaced, but the problem is that its near or under the turbo. Do you think you guys would be up for something like that or too much time? just let me know because if not then ill probably take it to the dealer to have them do the work


This would need to priced for you and scheduled accordingly. Won't happen during the open house...sorry.


----------



## VIPHGM

not a problem Jim i just happen to see your post and thought i would ask, rather that then just show up lol 

and to Alpha01 ya they deal a lot with western plow parts, how have you been this year? keeping busy?


----------



## Metro Lawn

alpha01;1087652 said:


> Anybody know where used snowplow parts are for sale? (i.e. A frame for western ultra mount)


Try the old H&S auto parts (junk yard) on the north side of Auburn about 500 feet west of Ryan. They sell old plows ect. They usually have stuff for sale out front.


----------



## VIPHGM

naw one day i went to h&s and there expensive.... ridiculous i'm surprised they sell anything


----------



## firelwn82

Well the radiator is replaced and no leaks. Replaced the upper, water pump to T-stat hoses, T-stat, and the cap. Wasnt bad until the stupid ass's at the auto parts store told me I should take out my trans cooler because they didn't have the right fitting for my lines. Called there other store and they were like.. WHAT???? We have 6 of them right here..... Suck it Tony from Mazza in O'ville your an idiot!!! Rant over... 
Did notice while I had all of it apart that I have a crack in my frame. Does anyone know how I can fix this. Not a jerry rig fix either please...... Thanks for everyones help and info


----------



## procut

I'm in need of a Western solenoid control if anybody's has one their looking to sell. Would also be willing to trade for one for a 4yr old Toro CCR Powerlite.


----------



## asps4u

firelwn82;1087919 said:


> Did notice while I had all of it apart that I have a crack in my frame. Does anyone know how I can fix this. Not a jerry rig fix either please...... Thanks for everyones help and info


You can weld it, however the manufacturer does not recommend it nor accept that as a proper repair. But their only acceptable repair is replacement of the frame! You'd have to find someone to weld it on the side as no shop would be willing to take on the liability. We cant even work on a frame once it's been welded because any amount of heat compromises the structural integrity of the metal. But people do it all the time.


----------



## eatonpaving

firelwn82;1087919 said:


> Well the radiator is replaced and no leaks. Replaced the upper, water pump to T-stat hoses, T-stat, and the cap. Wasnt bad until the stupid ass's at the auto parts store told me I should take out my trans cooler because they didn't have the right fitting for my lines. Called there other store and they were like.. WHAT???? We have 6 of them right here..... Suck it Tony from Mazza in O'ville your an idiot!!! Rant over...
> Did notice while I had all of it apart that I have a crack in my frame. Does anyone know how I can fix this. Not a jerry rig fix either please...... Thanks for everyones help and info


call paul, at 1734-334-0228 he does all my welding, he does a great job, he is certified and works from his garage. randy


----------



## terrapro

asps4u;1088008 said:


> You can weld it, however the manufacturer does not recommend it nor accept that as a proper repair. But their only acceptable repair is replacement of the frame! You'd have to find someone to weld it on the side as no shop would be willing to take on the liability. We cant even work on a frame once it's been welded because any amount of heat compromises the structural integrity of the metal. But people do it all the time.


I would trust a good weld over bad metal any day. Find a good welder in your area and you should be just fine.


----------



## alpha01

Not bad this year Eric. Tryin to fill up snow routes with 3 trucks... almost there. You? Lemme know if you wanna do business. Where do you plow... in Rochester and surrounding?


----------



## alpha01

I went to H&S about 20 times in my life for truck parts and they never once had anything I needed. I will try one more time and thats IT!!! Then off to John R spring... Pretty efficient but a little pricey


----------



## Metro Lawn

alpha01;1088077 said:


> I went to H&S about 20 times in my life for truck parts and they never once had anything I needed. I will try one more time and thats IT!!! Then off to John R spring... Pretty efficient but a little pricey


If you don't have any luck, try G&T in Chesterfield or Mid City Truck parts in Warren


----------



## eatonpaving

*Cool vid*


----------



## Milwaukee

firelwn82;1087253 said:


> My truck doesnt have A/C. I think I'm going to replace the water pump,T-stat,upper hose,and the two hoses going to the heater core. The truck has 196k on it so I know its going to go bad sooner or later. I didn't think about the radiator cap though. Thinks for your help guys. I put a roof on my brothers place last week so thats what I got in return.  Now I just have to put the damn thing in.... .


My truck don't have ac too. Trust me you be amazing how much air suck with new AC fan clutch. They spin harder than non ac fan clutch.

http://shop.advanceautoparts.com/we...erial_3910083-P_176_R|GRPCOOLAMS_882425033___

This is what I have on F250 for 8 months now. No more overheat.


----------



## Metro Lawn

eatonpaving;1088151 said:


>


That's a pretty fast tractor...... lol


----------



## snow plowman

eatonpaving;1088151 said:


>


man that thing looks fast how fast will it go pushing snow ???


----------



## eatonpaving

snow plowman;1088328 said:


> man that thing looks fast how fast will it go pushing snow ???


some will go 45mph


----------



## BossPlowGuy04

hey guys its been awhile. i was just wondering if anyone was hiring a driver on the west side of the state. i live in muskegon and have my own transportation to get to work. I have 5 years of plowing and salting experience, i have run a stright blade and vblade. i also know how to salt. I also have a CDL and valid med card. if i can be of use please give me a call 734-693-7796


----------



## Lightningllc

If anyone needs repairs and service on plows, trucks, trailers, mowers and general equipment let me know I have a full time mechanic on staff ase certified and we have a 15000 pound hoist so we can handle any job, We have a certified welder also on staff. let me know they are looking for winter work. We get good deals on parts and materials.


----------



## snow plowman

BossPlowGuy04;1088388 said:


> hey guys its been awhile. i was just wondering if anyone was hiring a driver on the west side of the state. i live in muskegon and have my own transportation to get to work. I have 5 years of plowing and salting experience, i have run a stright blade and vblade. i also know how to salt. I also have a CDL and valid med card. if i can be of use please give me a call 734-693-7796


thare wuz a snowplowing biz on grandhaven road looking for drivers and so on just a tip for u


----------



## BossPlowGuy04

snow plowman;1088720 said:


> thare wuz a snowplowing biz on grandhaven road looking for drivers and so on just a tip for u


do you know the name of the company?


----------



## P&M Landscaping

Hey guys, my boss is trying to sell off his extra salt bin covers. They are 35' deep, and 26' Wide. I have them inn the for sale section, here is the link:http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=107173


----------



## eatonpaving

*plow site attendance*

everybody taking a few days off from plow site......


----------



## firelwn82

Milwaukee;1088199 said:


> My truck don't have ac too. Trust me you be amazing how much air suck with new AC fan clutch. They spin harder than non ac fan clutch.
> 
> http://shop.advanceautoparts.com/we...erial_3910083-P_176_R|GRPCOOLAMS_882425033___
> 
> This is what I have on F250 for 8 months now. No more overheat.


I'm not even sure where this thing would go Milwaukee.  ha ha.... Everything is working awesome except for the smell of coolant when the defrost is on. I just replaced the heater core in feb or march. I think I'm going to try and put a different clamp on the one line I didn't replace the clamp on and go from there. The core isn't leaking so I think it's still good. I think I opened up a can of worms.... O JOY


----------



## firelwn82

asps4u;1088008 said:


> You can weld it, however the manufacturer does not recommend it nor accept that as a proper repair. But their only acceptable repair is replacement of the frame! You'd have to find someone to weld it on the side as no shop would be willing to take on the liability. We cant even work on a frame once it's been welded because any amount of heat compromises the structural integrity of the metal. But people do it all the time.


Thanks for the heads up. The truck is a 97 so I dont think it matters either way at this point. Thanks for the heads up to all. I have a guy thats going to weld it up for me in the next couple of weekends. Appreciate all of the help once again


----------



## TGS Inc.

*2003 F-250 4x4 w/ Boss V-Plow for sale - One owner, low miles near Detroit*

Hey guys, I know there is a specific area for equipment but thought since we are all local guys, you might want to see the truck I'm selling on Ebay right now...

I have owned this truck since it was new. You will get the original window sticker. Truck runs fine, please watch video for complete run through of the truck.

¨ 65,000 original owner miles

¨ 4x4

¨ 8' Boss V-Plow

¨ Trailer hitch

¨ Snow plow package

¨ Sliding rear window

¨ Bucket seats

¨ Window sticker

¨ NO RESERVE AUCTION!

Ebay Item #: 180574949221

Ebay link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/e...574949221&viewitem=&sspagename=STRK:MESELX:IT

Video of truck: 




Thanks!!


----------



## Luther

Why are you selling it?


----------



## Executive 1

does anyone have experience with sulli hot brine vs chloride guy? msds seems very similar but sulli has a 30 gallon per acre app rate and is 2x-3x more expensive and chloride guy is 100 gallon per acre app rate, I know these app rates vary depending on weather conditions but just wondering if anyone who has used either or both has any insight.....any help is much appreciated


----------



## Luther

With salt rates down why not use what works 100% of the time Andy?

BTW ~ welcome aboard sir! 

If you're available come to our open house this Thursday (11:00-2:00pm)....I may be able to peak your interests.


----------



## Executive 1

Thanks Jim, I plan to stop by thursday to discuss salt with you. The liquid is to "experiment" with for this year, we are going to use liquid for walks this year as much as possible and do some pre treating on plowable snowfalls to see if its a long term viable option.


----------



## ajslands

Since you brought up the topic "liquids", do they work well over 32 degrees?
Oh and Jim, you should extend that meeting till like 4 so I can go :nodding:


----------



## Allor Outdoor

ajslands;1091897 said:


> Since you brought up the topic "liquids", do they work well over 32 degrees?
> Oh and Jim, you should extend that meeting till like 4 so I can go :nodding:


WOW you've got to be kidding me!

Liquids work great on ice and snow that is over 32 degrees...almost as good as doing nothing at all!!


----------



## ajslands

Allor Outdoor;1092215 said:


> WOW you've got to be kidding me!
> 
> Liquids work great on ice and snow that is over 32 degrees...almost as good as doing nothing at all!!


Hey! You're outta control! Take it down a notch!
Somebody told me that it it didn't work well beause it would get diluted with the wet snow. And they aslo said it's a pita to use because you have to pre treat. But they did say it was cheaper. So I was just relaying some things with someone that may have used them.


----------



## terrapro

ajslands;1092232 said:


> Hey! You're outta control! Take it down a notch!
> Somebody told me that it it didn't work well beause it would get diluted with the wet snow. And they aslo said it's a pita to use because you have to pre treat. But they did say it was cheaper. So I was just relaying some things with someone that may have used them.


AJ, this is the MI section not the main section full of yahoos. There are experienced local people here willing to give you advise but don't blow up on them. I think we all know about you so keep your chill level real low here to just to keep it stable.

Liquids and rock are real different but do your research and you will find what you need.


----------



## lawnprolawns

ajslands;1091897 said:


> Since you brought up the topic "liquids", do they work well over 32 degrees?
> Oh and Jim, you should extend that meeting till like 4 so I can go :nodding:


I'd be a rebel and take the day off school..


----------



## firelwn82

lawnprolawns;1092348 said:


> I'd be a rebel and take the day off school..


HA HA HA HA :laughing: I pissed myself.....


----------



## firelwn82

O. Anyone know in the north Oakland area to get liquid this year? I want to switch over all of my walks to liquid this way I wont have complaints from people tracking salt inside. I hate it myself to be honest with you. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Orion Rental

Check with M-tec in waterford 248-674-4833


----------



## Lightningllc

I didn't have good luck with chloride guys brine last year. It turned everything into slush a half inch of snow. I'm going with the high solution of calcium this year and see how it works.


----------



## Executive 1

Any experience with sulli hot brine?


----------



## asps4u

Well, I finally got my truck ready for winter...Did the body in April and all the mechanical over the last week and a half...here's a link to the laundry list and pics of the body work.

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?p=1092675&posted=1#post1092675

Got it ready just in time to go to TCLA's open house tomorrow


----------



## Moonlighter

Firelwn82 There is a landscape supply place on Dixie hwy on the way up Waterford hill, I can't remember the name of it at the moment, but they were selling liquid last year during all storms. They still had their storage tanks the last time I went past it.


----------



## firelwn82

Moonlighter;1092698 said:


> Firelwn82 There is a landscape supply place on Dixie hwy on the way up Waterford hill, I can't remember the name of it at the moment, but they were selling liquid last year during all storms. They still had their storage tanks the last time I went past it.


The place is Country Oaks. They have another landscape yard a 1/2 mile from my house but there not open in the winter. Thats would be awesome. They have had a tank in there yard for 2 or 3 years now and still nothing being sold out of it.


----------



## magnatrac

firelwn82;1092559 said:


> O. Anyone know in the north Oakland area to get liquid this year? I want to switch over all of my walks to liquid this way I wont have complaints from people tracking salt inside. I hate it myself to be honest with you. Thanks in advance.


For the quantity you need you can make it yourself. That way you could actually apply it while it's still literally hot. It melts even faster that way !!! You know how to get a hold of me if you have questions.

, shaun


----------



## Five Star Lawn Care LLC

TCLA;1091765 said:


> With salt rates down why not use what works 100% of the time Andy?
> 
> BTW ~ welcome aboard sir!
> 
> If you're available come to our open house this Thursday (11:00-2:00pm)....I may be able to peak your interests.


i second that motion...ive been a salt guy even when everyone jumped on the liquid band wagon.

ill see you in a little while Jim.


----------



## firelwn82

Five Star Lawn Care LLC;1093342 said:


> i second that motion...ive been a salt guy even when everyone jumped on the liquid band wagon.
> 
> ill see you in a little while Jim.


I totally agree rock works the best and it never fails. I just want to use the liquid on the walkways to keep things a little cleaner.


----------



## firelwn82

magnatrac;1092983 said:


> For the quantity you need you can make it yourself. That way you could actually apply it while it's still literally hot. It melts even faster that way !!! You know how to get a hold of me if you have questions.
> 
> , shaun


Sean I will be calling in the near future. Thanks


----------



## grf_1000

Its snowing!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TheXpress2002

Freeze Warning tonight for outlying areas.....


----------



## TGS Inc.

*Response to TCLA...*

We are doing a little updating to the fleet....I have another one thats going next week... Very similar, 2002 F-250 with a straight Western...Not as nice as this one though.


----------



## ajslands

Did it snow north of flint today? I just looked at the radar and saw blue which usually represents snow so just wondering?


----------



## Blizzard1988

ajslands;1093568 said:


> Did it snow north of flint today? I just looked at the radar and saw blue which usually represents snow so just wondering?


I checked all local obs in and around flint from today and saw nothing that indicated any snow, but i guess a brief rain/snow mix, or little bit of graupel was possible.


----------



## brookline

Doing a Little PM on the truck this weekend. Testing out the Vbox and putting some new lights on the plow. Can't wait! So sick of grass and I'm already sick of leaves... Lol


----------



## Green Glacier

Has anyone ever herd of Milford Singer&company


----------



## P&M Landscaping

Alright guys, i've got a bit of a problem with a guy near me that has been tree removal work and has now expanded his business into snow removal. He is a fly by night company, cash only, no insurance, etc. He has been ripping me people off left and right, and doing just completely terrible work. The real pisser? His company is Polgar Tree and Snow Removal... My company, Polgar Snow Removal. So guys, what can I do in this situation? My client base is in a relatively small area with a tight community where almost everyone knows everyone. My family has been here for 30 years with the Polgar name and we are a huge family, and this guy by coincidence comes in here offering 50% off all estimates in return making me name look worse... What can I do? :realmad:


----------



## Tscape

P&M Landscaping;1096490 said:


> Alright guys, i've got a bit of a problem with a guy near me that has been tree removal work and has now expanded his business into snow removal. He is a fly by night company, cash only, no insurance, etc. He has been ripping me people off left and right, and doing just completely terrible work. The real pisser? His company is Polgar Tree and Snow Removal... My company, Polgar Snow Removal. So guys, what can I do in this situation? My client base is in a relatively small area with a tight community where almost everyone knows everyone. My family has been here for 30 years with the Polgar name and we are a huge family, and this guy by coincidence comes in here offering 50% off all estimates in return making me name look worse... What can I do? :realmad:


I'd have my lawyer send him a letter advising a name change on his part or a lawsuit. Prepare for a lawsuit.


----------



## grf_1000

is he related to you?


----------



## P&M Landscaping

grf_1000;1096671 said:


> is he related to you?


No relation


----------



## Tscape

P&M Landscaping;1096735 said:


> No relation


Somebody is taking you on _*that directly*_ and you gotta ask us what you should do about it? Kick his ass, Sea Bass!


----------



## P&M Landscaping

I'm going to try and just confront him and tell him whats up. I don't want to get into a law suite, but if need be I will... My reason for asking here, was to try and figure out the best cleanest way.


----------



## Luther

Simple and clean...ask him what's up? (that's if he'll take you call) See if he will negotiate with you.

Next step (cause he may not give a rat about your position) have your lawyer send him a letter.

After that (cause he won't give a rat about your position) you have the right to fight him through the court system.

Unfortunately there is no simple and clean solution for you. You either roll over and deal with it or do what Mike is suggesting.


----------



## firelwn82

O boy sounds like war. If your name is Polgar why does it say in your signature Peter's Snow plowing? Just asking. It sounds like this guy is a ****** and you should make him realize what he's doing. However long it takes you. Good luck


----------



## ajslands

Ya so accuweather says snow on the 4th hope it's more than just a few flurries!!


----------



## P&M Landscaping

firelwn82;1096839 said:


> O boy sounds like war. If your name is Polgar why does it say in your signature Peter's Snow plowing? Just asking. It sounds like this guy is a ****** and you should make him realize what he's doing. However long it takes you. Good luck


Well my name is Peter Polgar, My company is Polgar Snow Removal. I don't like putting too much personal stuff on these forums. I may just end up changing to Peter's Snow Removal strictly to avoid this jackoff and his bad rap?


----------



## firelwn82

P&M Landscaping;1096866 said:


> Well my name is Peter Polgar, My company is Polgar Snow Removal. I don't like putting too much personal stuff on these forums. I may just end up changing to Peter's Snow Removal strictly to avoid this jackoff and his bad rap?


I see. Smart too. I don't see you having a problem. I'm sure he is not registered anywhere with that name either. He's pretty much at a point for an infringement lawsuit and possibly slander as well. Try and get people who he has done work for to write statements on his shady work. A-lot of leg work on your part will go a long way.


----------



## cgrappler135

ajslands;1096841 said:


> Ya so accuweather says snow on the 4th hope it's more than just a few flurries!!


I take it you have NO clean ups to worry about?


----------



## ajslands

cgrappler135;1096907 said:


> I take it you have NO clean ups to worry about?


Theirs still leaves on the trees :lauging: just a few (like 15)
I'll be hirring workers to help me this year so I don't have to comeback the next day and do the samework twice (1 step forward 2 steps back)


----------



## Green Glacier

ajslands;1096988 said:


> Theirs still leaves on the trees :lauging: just a few (like 15)
> I'll be hirring workers to help me this year so I don't have to comeback the next day and do the samework twice (1 step forward 2 steps back)


Wait till tomrrow they will all blow north
:laughing:


----------



## ajslands

firelwn82;1096903 said:


> I see. Smart too. I don't see you having a problem. I'm sure he is not registered anywhere with that name either. He's pretty much at a point for an infringement lawsuit and possibly slander as well. Try and get people who he has done work for to write statements on his shady work. A-lot of leg work on your part will go a long way.


The guy does crappy tree work. He used to drive around in a town car or turaus or something like that and had an extension ladder on the roof (nothin wrong with that everyone starts somewhere) he just purchased a 1500 within the past couple weeks (it may be his friends and he uses it; idk) I met this guy the other day and he claimed to have done thousands of jobs all around island (grosse Ile is an island in the Trenton channel/ detroit river) I was cleanig up some branhes that davey had gotten off some lines and left on my clients yard. He stopped in his turas or town car or w/e it is and asked how much the dump was charging me (I just made up a number like 60$ If I recall correctly) he tells me he'll do it for hundred. I kindly tell him "no" and goes back to doing a job down the road. About ten minutes later he comes back and wants to do it for 40$ I kindly tell him "no" again. He pleads that I let him and I get ready too but tell him no again.

so the next day I take the branches to Taylor compost. But first stop at a job that I recently had done (cut a split tree down like 50-60') I don't don't trees often so I don't have a stump grinder but have a friend In the tree bussiness that does. So he grinds it up for me and he mentions the name "Polgar" says he's ruining the bussiness by lowballing everyhing and also does ****** work. And tells me that he's had to re-do many of his jobs and had to do a job for him for a tree right next to a house. The guys is like 30.

And everybody lived happily ever after 
the end!


----------



## firelwn82

O nice. Sounds like a great guy to be friends with. Well long enough to get him into a dark alley anyways....


----------



## bigjeeping

Pulling out the plows this weekend!!


----------



## Lightningllc

I went though the same thing about 4 years ago my company is lightning lawn & landscape he call his company lightninglawn care and advertised in all of the same trade books that I do. Well to say the least he is no longer named even close to me I took it to the legal system and sued his a$$ and won money due to lose of income he picked up 30 jobs in my area so the judge awarded me half of his income because he never set his company up legally.


----------



## P&M Landscaping

Lightningllc;1097675 said:


> I went though the same thing about 4 years ago my company is lightning lawn & landscape he call his company lightninglawn care and advertised in all of the same trade books that I do. Well to say the least he is no longer named even close to me I took it to the legal system and sued his a$$ and won money due to lose of income he picked up 30 jobs in my area so the judge awarded me half of his income because he never set his company up legally.


Well, I guess it all took care of itself. He isn't going to be offering snow removal through his name. It's still a bad publicity to have his name very close to mine, and people will often get mistaken.... Without proper insurance and licensing it won't be long until he's gone.


----------



## newhere

i may get roasted for asking this question but what is the going rate on a 50 ton load of salt this year? i have received only a few quotes so far.


----------



## procut

newhere;1097816 said:


> i may get roasted for asking this question but what is the going rate on a 50 ton load of salt this year? i have received only a few quotes so far.


I got mine for $62/ton in Spetember. I was _told _that it was an early season thing, and that if I waited any longer the price would go up, idk that might of been a sales pitch.


----------



## newhere

yeah that sounds like the same pitch they all have been saying to me. I have 4 quotes all at $59 a ton delivered. I would really like to see some thing in the 48-50 range but i may be dreaming.


----------



## VIPHGM

well that dream isnt too far off... i heard and i wont say names or anything but a company from around here was buying it at $42 a ton..... when i talked to one guy from the docks he wanted to sell it to me for $52 a ton.... and this is real salt not some bs talk.... but it all depends on how deep your pockets are for pricing... someone told me last year i could buy it for $5 a ton from Pakistan or something like that but then after shipping i have no clue what it would come out to be... anyone got a big enough boat? just think if salt was that cheap around here... there would be no profit... because then everyone would be selling it for dirt cheap and lots would be pure white when they dried, vehicles would rust away in 2 years... be glad its not like that... now what we really need to do is.... just take the 2 3 4 and even the 5th handler out of the loop from making money and ya salt would be back to 29 - 44 a ton like a few years ago


----------



## Tscape

P&M Landscaping;1097784 said:


> Well, I guess it all took care of itself. He isn't going to be offering snow removal through his name. It's still a bad publicity to have his name very close to mine, and people will often get mistaken.... Without proper insurance and licensing it won't be long until he's gone.


Take this for what its worth, and I only mean this in the most constructive way, but your lack of zeal in dealing with this guy head on, in my opinion, reflects a lack of zeal for your business overall. "It all took care of itself"?!? Are you kidding? No it didn't. If there is a guy out there with your name that is competing with you in any area of service, and you let it go because you think it will all go away, then I wish you luck, because you are going to need it.


----------



## newhere

so your gona tell me 42 is available but wont tell me who to call for that ?? oh come on man.

thats probably pick up price though.


----------



## VIPHGM

ya i believe that was pick up price but the gentlemen that had bought it for that price purchased a lot of it and sold it for more to make money, that pricing is not available anymore, it was a June or July for them to make easy summer money, i wish because i would had bought for that price too, but it was out there this year!!


----------



## newhere

so maybe mid 50's isnt as bad as i though?? 

i figured some of you seasoned guys were getting it for mid 40's delivered.


----------



## cuttingedge13

*Salt Prices*

Angelo's prices are : $56 a ton plus freight direct ship. $67 a ton (50 ton pre pay pick-up). $69 a ton picked-up. Based on those prices I would guess Morton's Price is in the low to mid 50's delivered. But we would need one of the "Big Dogs" with a contract with them to back that up.


----------



## cuttingedge13

A lot of secondary suppliers and big users are sitting on big stock piles from last year. Just what the mines wanted them to do. Remember their reason for the "Salt Shortage" two years back. If the mines lower their prices too far at once it's a "Kick in the Dick" to the guys that stocked up like they were being told to do. I think once last years salt is gone prices will come down even more.


----------



## Allor Outdoor

If I am remembering correctly, I am paying around $56/ton delivered to my door...including tax and delivery. 

It might not be the greatest price out there, but then again I am not going through thousands of tons either


----------



## smoore45

*Help with Bidding Roads*

Hey guys, glad to see activity back on Plowsite, it means the season is almost here. Hope all is going well with bids and season prep. 

Anyway, I am looking for some advice on how to bid roads. I have only dealt with commercial lots and residential drives up to this point. I would like to submit a bid to take care of 5.5 miles of road for a municipality. These are not main roads, but basically roads in a sub-division/villiage, so they are barely two lanes wide. My question is not how much to charge, but maybe someone can give me an idea for how long it takes to plow roads. For example, many people use the reference of: Truck with standard 8' plow can do 1 acre an hour, etc. Can anyone give any pointers on this? There is a 3" trigger for this so you can assume that I wouldn't be plowing more that 3-4" at a time. Thanks for any advice!


----------



## firelwn82

I price roads depending on the condition of the asphalt, if it's a dirt road I charge 20 bucks extra/mile. Asphalt in good shape "pot holes or major cracks" 1 mile is a 100 bucks takes about 25-35 min depending on the moisture content and depth. I plow my roads at 15-20 mph. I also plow with my blizzard 9'3" angled. Saves a ton of time.


----------



## M & D LAWN

Is anyone looking for a sub to completely handle any sites near Dearborn or downriver? I have a Volvo L20 loader with a 10' push box; several plow trucks, 1 dedicated dump truck for salt, sidewalk crew and my own salt supply. We lost our largest account to a lowball national company. Please send me a PM if interested.


----------



## smoore45

firelwn82;1098424 said:


> I price roads depending on the condition of the asphalt, if it's a dirt road I charge 20 bucks extra/mile. Asphalt in good shape "pot holes or major cracks" 1 mile is a 100 bucks takes about 25-35 min depending on the moisture content and depth. I plow my roads at 15-20 mph. I also plow with my blizzard 9'3" angled. Saves a ton of time.


Thank you. :salute:


----------



## firelwn82

smoore45;1098948 said:


> Thank you. :salute:


Your welcome.


----------



## brookline

Any Guesses @ the first plow and the first salting?


----------



## Frankland

*Picked up a couple Big Box Stores*

Picked up a couple Big Box Stores in Dearborn,Westland and Wayne looks like a great start to the season.


----------



## flykelley

brookline;1099595 said:


> Any Guesses @ the first plow and the first salting?


First plow and salting will be the same event NOV17th! You heard it here first.


----------



## Metro Lawn

flykelley;1099623 said:


> First plow and salting will be the same event NOV17th! You heard it here first.


I said the 16th back in July...... rofl


----------



## magnatrac

Ok so it's settled then. The snow will start on the 16th and we will be cleaning it up on the 17th !!! Thanks for the heads up guys that would be great with me . It leaves me plenty of time to get ready and maybe even get clean ups done !!!

, shaun


----------



## ajslands

Their were some flurries downriver today. If anyone is looking for landscaping/ plowing equipment, there is a guy selling all of his stuff. On Allen road between king and sibley in brownstown I believe. I know he's got a boss v and straightade and 2 v boxes and a loader witha pusher I believe.


----------



## M&S Property

ajslands;1099674 said:


> Their were some flurries downriver today. If anyone is looking for landscaping/ plowing equipment, there is a guy selling all of his stuff. On Allen road between king and sibley in brownstown I believe. I know he's got a boss v and straightade and 2 v boxes and a loader witha pusher I believe.


You must have seen the flurries in your freezer because it was not very cold out today.


----------



## Matson Snow

ajslands;1099674 said:


> *Their were some flurries downriver today*. If anyone is looking for landscaping/ plowing equipment, there is a guy selling all of his stuff. On Allen road between king and sibley in brownstown I believe. I know he's got a boss v and straightade and 2 v boxes and a loader witha pusher I believe.


What were you smoking today AJ....The Temp was around 50....


----------



## newhere

I could see my breath all day. Coldest day so far this year.


----------



## asps4u

Maybe his neighbors were burning leaves and the ash was falling on him


----------



## Matson Snow

newhere;1099705 said:


> *I could see my breath all day*. Coldest day so far this year.


Try some mouth wash.....:salute:....:laughing:


----------



## ajslands

Matson Snow;1099693 said:


> What were you smoking today AJ....The Temp was around 50....


I don't smoke :salute:

It was raining cats and dogs earlier too!


----------



## brookline

Matson Snow;1099693 said:


> What were you smoking today AJ....The Temp was around 50....


Felt like mid 40's all day. But the cold rain while doing cleanups probably was the culprit. Yea it was quite chilly today.


----------



## ajslands

I guess the people on channel 7 saw the first few flakes too! It's pkY told I forgive you.


----------



## firelwn82

I'm good with the predictions for the first snow fall. I just want Thanksgiving and Christmas with the family for a change. The ol lady is getting annoyed, ha ha. Between the Fire hall and snow I havent been around for either in about 4 years......  Somebody's gonna whoop me this year...


----------



## TheXpress2002

First flakes around the 12th. First push around the 28th The ground temp has a long way to go still at 49 degrees.

In regards to the "flake" comment 2 days ago................no comment.


----------



## Luther

TheXpress2002;1100389 said:


> In regards to the "flake" comment 2 days ago................no comment.


No need to be nice about it....I'm surrounded by flakes.


----------



## TheXpress2002

TCLA;1100395 said:


> No need to be nice about it....I'm surrounded by flakes.


I did not want to add fuel to the fire but because you asked.....AJ was driving behind him


----------



## firelwn82

ha ha classic Express. Nice dig.


----------



## ajslands

TheXpress2002;1100410 said:


> I did not want to add fuel to the fire but because you asked.....AJ was driving behind him


Lol :laughing: :laughing: :laughing:

I was just telling you guys what I saw, It dosn't bother me if you don't believe me...

So who's going trick 'er treating tommorow? 

But back to reality:
Xpress; when do * you* think we'll be getting our first salt event? I realize the ground is still 49 degrees 'ish. So just wondering.


----------



## bln

All you guys complaining about the weather, It's 90 degrees and sunny where I'm at. Well just checking in. I am off to do some snorkeling.


----------



## ajslands

bln;1100922 said:


> All you guys complaining about the weather, It's 90 degrees and sunny where I'm at. Well just checking in. I am off to do some snorkeling.


You should try SCUBA diving once! 
Where you at?


----------



## TheXpress2002

ajslands;1100895 said:


> Lol :laughing: :laughing: :laughing:
> 
> I was just telling you guys what I saw, It dosn't bother me if you don't believe me...
> 
> So who's going trick 'er treating tommorow?
> 
> But back to reality:
> Xpress; when do * you* think we'll be getting our first salt event? I realize the ground is still 49 degrees 'ish. So just wondering.


You know I am just messing with you AJ


----------



## terrapro

ajslands;1100895 said:


> Lol :laughing:
> 
> So who's going trick 'er treating tommorow?
> 
> .


I am going to go out with the wife and take my three kids trick or treating. What are you dressing up as this year AJ 

Just poking fun AJ. How are your routes looking this year?


----------



## ajslands

terrapro;1101246 said:


> I am going to go out with the wife and take my three kids trick or treating. What are you dressing up as this year AJ
> * well since i'm suppose to be something I'm not, I'm dressing up as Lowballer you might be asking yourself "what's a lowballer look like" well just look in the mirror!  jk *
> Just poking fun AJ. How are your routes looking this year?
> * I will only be doing like 15 residentials this year, i would like to concentrate more on my senior year. But I'll still be doing a few commercials for that guy I worked for last year. Then it's off to to college! *


how's your route(s) looking this year?


----------



## snowman6

Just heard on WWJ that we could possibly see snow showers on Friday. I know they wont stick around for long but it will still be nice to see them.:salute:


----------



## TGS Inc.

*Hear is a nice way to start of your week!*

http://www.noaanews.noaa.gov/stories2010/images/winteroutlookprecip2_20102.jpg


----------



## Stove

Well guys... I went to get dougnuts and coffee this morning and guess who was in front of me in line,,,, OLD MAN WINTER payup.... i spoke with him for a couple of min b4 my order came up and he informed me he jus flew in this weekend and that he is gonna be around for a while,,,,, lmao... ITS COLD


----------



## CJSLAWNSERVICE

bln;1100922 said:


> All you guys complaining about the weather, It's 90 degrees and sunny where I'm at. Well just checking in. I am off to do some snorkeling.


248-444-5448 mike said u were looking to get ahold of me ..


----------



## eatonpaving

*salting friday night....*

anybody think we might get to salt friday night.....


----------



## Luther

no...............


----------



## terrapro

TCLA;1102423 said:


> no...............


Jim, check your pm's. Thanks.


----------



## VIPHGM

Well i guess i am kind of late for this but.... I figured now would be a good time before we get even busier.... 

I haven't had a chance to really introduce my self on here in the Michigan forum, and have been meaning to, had a few chances to talk with a few of you so far and everything i have heard or read on this site has been great. So Thanks


My Name is Eric Malin and I own VIP Home and Ground Maintenance, Inc. in Rochester Hills, been in business since 2006. my contact is 248-379-5358. 

If you have questions feel free to ask away and i am always open to meeting everyone and growing my connections

Thanks Everyone!!


----------



## firelwn82

TGS Inc.;1102260 said:


> http://www.noaanews.noaa.gov/stories2010/images/winteroutlookprecip2_20102.jpg


When this thing says wetter what exactly are they saying? Lots of rain.... Rain/Snow.... Mass amounts of snow.... Wet snow???? This means nothing to me.... WTF....


----------



## alternative

brookline;1099595 said:


> Any Guesses @ the first plow and the first salting?


I predict Thanksgiving day...


----------



## Tscape

firelwn82;1103184 said:


> When this thing says wetter what exactly are they saying? Lots of rain.... Rain/Snow.... Mass amounts of snow.... Wet snow???? This means nothing to me.... WTF....


Precipitation that falls in the winter is typically called "snow".


----------



## bigjeeping

Where's the cheapest bagged rock salt this year??


----------



## TheXpress2002

firelwn82;1103184 said:


> When this thing says wetter what exactly are they saying? Lots of rain.... Rain/Snow.... Mass amounts of snow.... Wet snow???? This means nothing to me.... WTF....


Yes it means they are forecasting 33% more precipitation compared to an average winter season. On a yearly average we have around 45 inches of snow. Add around 15 more inches of snow will put us around 60 inches.

So given those numbers you look at 45 inches is somewhere between 10-12 pushes given a 4 inch average per snowfall. Now take 60 inches with those same variables puts us around 15 pushes. This again is just hypothetical in a perfect situation. This helps when filling out seasonal contracts.

Other factors do play a role here in the Great Lakes especially when it comes to lake effect snowfall. When it comes to that it usually is a shot in the dark in forecasting snowfall amounts.


----------



## firelwn82

Tscape;1103357 said:


> Precipitation that falls in the winter is typically called "snow".


Ok wise guy.... Not always here in Michigan... ha ha Thanks Express I was hoping to hear some good info on my sarcasm... I can take it though Tscape.


----------



## Tscape

firelwn82;1103626 said:


> Ok wise guy.... Not always here in Michigan... ha ha Thanks Express I was hoping to hear some good info on my sarcasm... I can take it though Tscape.


 With all due respect, it seemed straight forward to me. I didn't understand your confusion, so I just gave you an honest answer. Good luck this season.


----------



## Blizzard1988

eatonpaving;1102382 said:


> anybody think we might get to salt friday night.....


Looking at the way things are going, if you got to do anything it would probably be thur. night, not friday night. But with surface temps so warm, doubt anything will really get slick. I wouldn't rule out a dusting on the grass in some areas especially downwind off lake huron.


----------



## newhere

am I the only one not ready for snow and ice? I've got 4 weeks of solid clean-ups yet. 2 landscape jobs one big excavating job and then my season is over.


----------



## firelwn82

Tscape;1103726 said:


> With all due respect, it seemed straight forward to me. I didn't understand your confusion, so I just gave you an honest answer. Good luck this season.


I was being sarcastic. No offense or or tears were produced. Just breaking up the complaining a little


----------



## M & D LAWN

Does anyone use shipping containers to store bulk salt? How much salt can you get in a
40' container? I found a company that sells them for $2200 plus delivery. Does this sound like
a good price? Any feedback would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## 2FAST4U

You guys talking about snow & ice, my contracts dont start till december 1. How would you guys go about servicing sites this eary?


----------



## cuttingedge13

2FAST4U;1103988 said:


> You guys talking about snow & ice, my contracts dont start till december 1. How would you guys go about servicing sites this eary?


I think you better change your contract. The guy on Ch 7 said we averaged 3" for November over the last 35 years.


----------



## procut

2FAST4U;1103988 said:


> You guys talking about snow & ice, my contracts dont start till december 1. How would you guys go about servicing sites this eary?





cuttingedge13;1104018 said:


> I think you better change your contract. The guy on Ch 7 said we averaged 3" for November over the last 35 years.


No kidding, I've plowed or salted many times in November.


----------



## terrapro

2FAST4U;1103988 said:


> You guys talking about snow & ice, my contracts dont start till december 1. How would you guys go about servicing sites this eary?


08' we plowed commercials on Nov 20, 24, 25, and 30 with a few drives mixed in.

'09 we weren't out until 9-10 of Dec.


----------



## cuttingedge13

2FAST4U;1103988 said:


> How would you guys go about servicing sites this eary?


Step 1: Start really early the morning before the first snow event doing fall clean-ups till way past dark.

Step 2: Find some place to illegally dump your leaves at midnight so you can put your salter on.

Step 3: Work all night trying to locate and put on your plows. Don't bother with the snow blowers, most are still broken from last year and the ones that run need new scrapers and paddles.

Step 4: Service the first half of your accounts before the snow starts to melt.

Step 5: Go back to doing fall clean-ups.


----------



## Lightningllc

Frozen back flow preventers this morning, sprinklers created ice on sidewalks this morning, if it rains we might get ice??? WTF This is a cold start to november.


----------



## Luther

Lightningllc;1104447 said:


> Frozen back flow preventers this morning, sprinklers created ice on sidewalks this morning,


Isn't it great! payup

Love the procrastinators who wanted to wait because they felt the need to irrigate throughout October. :laughing:


----------



## Patrick34

*Sorry, bad news.*

Sorry, bad news. Channel 7 last night said warming trend after this weekend, possibly low 60's early next week. Actually, that is fine with me, I have a good 2-3 weeks of fall clean up work to do.


----------



## newhere

I saw 65 on Tuesday and high 50's / low 60's the whole week into the next. I agree that's ok with me but plows are getting put on today.


----------



## TheXpress2002

I wouldn't hold your breath if I were you. Any days in the 50's will be very short lived. I said a couple days ago November 12 is the cut off date.


----------



## Moonlighter

Hey guys I have a good commercial lead in the Auburn Hills area, it's too far from my area to want to bid it. If anyone is interested email me at [email protected] and I will send you back the google earth link for it. Update: I sent the lead out to someone from here.

Express thank you very much for all the heads up you give us, it makes my life so much easier during the winter months. Everyone I mention the information to is always like "where do you get this stuff" haha it's a secret LOL. Seriously THANK YOU. Brian.


----------



## Luther

Ok...shameless plug time.

We are officially now a sponsor of Plowsite. When it comes time to purchase your bagged material, please check out what we have to offer to the snow professionals here.

We are a local company, utilizing another local family owned company who is bagging our exclusive blends. Your hard earned money will not go to the global gigantic bagger who seems to be taking over the de-icing world. It will stay here in our local economy.

My goal is to not bog down the posts in this thread talking about our products. You will find the info you need on the link....please call the phone number for additional questions and information. Linda will help you.

If and when it comes time for you to make a purchase, please consider our blends.

Thanks much!

Let it snow, let it snow, let it snow. :salute:

http://www.hotpinkdeicer.com/


----------



## toby4492

TCLA;1104735 said:


> Ok...shameless plug time.
> 
> We are officially now a sponsor of Plowsite. When it comes time to purchase your bagged material, please check out what we have to offer to the snow professionals here.
> 
> We are a local company, utilizing another local family owned company who is bagging our exclusive blends. Your hard earned money will not go to the global gigantic bagger who seems to be taking over the de-icing world. It will stay here in our local economy.
> 
> My goal is to not bog down the posts in this thread talking about our products. You will find the info you need on the link....please call the phone number for additional questions and information. Linda will help you.
> 
> If and when it comes time for you to make a purchase, please consider our blends.
> 
> Thanks much!
> 
> Let it snow, let it snow, let it snow. :salute:
> 
> http://www.hotpinkdeicer.com/


Congrats !!


----------



## Luther

Thank you sir! :salute:


----------



## Moonlighter

Very cool TCLA and conveniently located too. Can't wait to try some.


----------



## terrapro

TCLA;1104735 said:


> Ok...shameless plug time.
> 
> We are officially now a sponsor of Plowsite. When it comes time to purchase your bagged material, please check out what we have to offer to the snow professionals here.
> 
> We are a local company, utilizing another local family owned company who is bagging our exclusive blends. Your hard earned money will not go to the global gigantic bagger who seems to be taking over the de-icing world. It will stay here in our local economy.
> 
> My goal is to not bog down the posts in this thread talking about our products. You will find the info you need on the link....please call the phone number for additional questions and information. Linda will help you.
> 
> If and when it comes time for you to make a purchase, please consider our blends.
> 
> Thanks much!
> 
> Let it snow, let it snow, let it snow. :salute:
> 
> http://www.hotpinkdeicer.com/


The girly in the link looks familiar, is she on the crew? Troys wife? Something alse wierd like that.


----------



## VIPHGM

Hey Jim, 

if you don't mind me asking what is the blend ratio's for that new salt? and what would you said it would compare to out in the field now?


----------



## brookline

Accuweather is backing express for after the 12th looks like lots of icy conditions minimum. Better have those rigs ready! payup I can't wait! On a side note; someone told me about a new show that aired on Discovery Channel last Friday called "Snow Men". Did anyone see it? It's about people plowing snow.


----------



## Matson Snow

brookline;1104856 said:


> Accuweather is backing express for after the 12th looks like lots of icy conditions minimum. Better have those rigs ready! payup I can't wait! On a side note; someone told me about a new show that aired on Discovery Channel last Friday called "Snow Men". Did anyone see it? It's about people plowing snow.


Its about the UTAH DOT...Its pretty cool



VIPHGM;1104830 said:


> Hey Jim,
> 
> if you don't mind me asking what is the blend ratio's for that new salt? and what would you said it would compare to out in the field now?


Did you click on the Link?....


----------



## VIPHGM

ya i did, it didn't really have much info on the actual salt blends or percentages.... just temp points and kind of what each of them had in it, but i was just looking for more info to what it was.... i usually use a kissner landscaper's choice which is a CMA blend, i was just wondering exactly what it was classified as


----------



## Metro Lawn

M & D LAWN;1103978 said:


> Does anyone use shipping containers to store bulk salt? How much salt can you get in a
> 40' container? I found a company that sells them for $2200 plus delivery. Does this sound like
> a good price? Any feedback would be greatly appreciated.


They will hold about 90 yards if you pack them full. We would put a train load (50 yds) in ours and still had room for a skid steer. We use to buy them for $800-$1200 back in the early 90s so not that bad of a price.


----------



## TheXpress2002

Looks like Wayne County has a new toy......


----------



## Allor Outdoor

TheXpress2002;1105520 said:


> Looks like Wayne County has a new toy......


I LOVE seeing my tax dollars hard at work!


----------



## TheXpress2002

Allor Outdoor;1105525 said:


> I LOVE seeing my tax dollars hard at work!


The funny thing is..........it was full of salt


----------



## asps4u

Allor Outdoor;1105525 said:


> I LOVE seeing my tax dollars hard at work!


Hey Brian, check your PM's


----------



## Allor Outdoor

TheXpress2002;1105527 said:


> The funny thing is..........it was full of salt


Of course it was full of salt...would you expect anything less.

I am sure the cab had no less than 4 county workers sitting in it as well.


----------



## TheXpress2002

Allor Outdoor;1105589 said:


> Of course it was full of salt...would you expect anything less.
> 
> I am sure the cab had no less than 4 county workers sitting in it as well.


Wonderful gas mileage getting pissed out the window for no reason.


----------



## Luther

terrapro;1104800 said:


> The girly in the link looks familiar, is she on the crew? Troys wife? Something alse wierd like that.


It is not Troys wife. She happens to be a Miss Hawaiian girl who is in grad school (U of M) studying neuroscience. She wants to become a brain surgeon.



VIPHGM;1104830 said:


> Hey Jim,
> 
> if you don't mind me asking what is the blend ratio's for that new salt? and what would you said it would compare to out in the field now?


The "Hot" blend is the lower end product which would compete with Extreme Melt, Dragon Melt, etc. with a lower sodium percentage compared to those.

The "Hotter" blend is the mid-grade product that would compete with Avalanche, Thermomelt, etc. Again, ours has a lower sodium percentage compared to these.

The "Smokin Hot" blend competes with Landscapers Choice, and the other "high end" blends. All of our blends have less sodium by comparison to these. We can also claim by percentage our blends have more plant nutrients and anti-corrosives than these blends. The result is that they are more "green" than the other blends out there. They are also pink....so pink is the new green!

Marketing and packaging has a lot to do with it. When you see a bag with fancy graphics and multiple colors all over it, you're paying $1.00+ just for that bag before you toss it in the dumpster. 

We are saving $$ by using plain Jane packaging.


----------



## asps4u

TCLA;1105653 said:


> It is not Troys wife. She happens to be a Miss Hawaiian girl who is in grad school (U of M) studying neuroscience. She wants to become a brain surgeon.


Great, now you just flooded U of M with appointments for a bunch of plow guys to get their heads examined...


----------



## Luther

Anyone in the snow biz *SHOULD* get their heads examined. :laughing:


----------



## VIPHGM

ill try out a pallet of that smokin' Hot blend


----------



## Luther

Awesome, thanks Eric!

Call the number on the flier....Linda is here and she will take care of it for you.


----------



## Matson Snow

TheXpress2002;1105520 said:


> Looks like Wayne County has a new toy......


The yard by the Airport has approx...20 of those New Schmidt Spreaders and they also have 20 New Trucks with Wing plows...Im interested to see how long those wing plows last......


----------



## Luther

I'm betting they will last a long time.....

....based on how they have been maintaining (cough) the roads the last few years.


----------



## Lightningllc

Just looked at schmidt's website, I want the salter that wayne county has that thing is awesome i bet it comes with a price tag but reading how it works WOW is all I have to say, They will save a ton of money if they put the onboard navagation system with road temp sensors it also sends back to the manager's computer how much material has been used at any time. That is a real salter not these cheap buyers or swenson salters. 

Buy the way has any one got all of the contracts for snow back??? It is gonna be another fun year with the first snow everyone will want to sign them that day!!


----------



## grf_1000

its snowing!!!! could see 2" by tomorrow afternoon


----------



## firelwn82

grf_1000;1106122 said:


> its snowing!!!! could see 2" by tomorrow afternoon


AWESOME.  Monday I put my stakes in the ground and put my yard signs out. Winter has sprung for me. :}


----------



## procut

grf_1000;1106122 said:


> its snowing!!!! could see 2" by tomorrow afternoon


Not in SE Michigan...


----------



## P&M Landscaping

Windier than all hell on the west side of the state with a little frozen rain. Almost here!


----------



## brookline

I hear you Lightning. I only have two commercial contracts back to me. Residentials and my sub work is pretty much set at least.


----------



## Stuffdeer

brookline;1106236 said:


> I hear you Lightning. I only have two commercial contracts back to me. Residentials and my sub work is pretty much set at least.


Where abouts is your work at? I see your truck every now and then, and if everything keeps going how it is, I will need a few subs this year.


----------



## brookline

Stuffdeer;1106479 said:


> Where abouts is your work at? I see your truck every now and then, and if everything keeps going how it is, I will need a few subs this year.


My accounts are all downriver. My sub work is NW wayne county


----------



## brookline

I saw some flakes outside! Old man winter is almost here!


----------



## alwayz-plowin

brookline;1106927 said:


> I saw some flakes outside! Old man winter is almost here!


I saw them in WB too! Im staking tomorrow!


----------



## grf_1000

here ya go, this was this morning


----------



## grf_1000

p.s. i salted two accounts this morning


----------



## Leisure Time LC

grf_1000;1107034 said:


> here ya go, this was this morning


That's Awesome!!!!!!!!!! I will be in Frederic at the cabin on 12th prepping for deer hunting.


----------



## brookline

grf_1000;1107034 said:


> here ya go, this was this morning


That is a beautiful sight!payup


----------



## brandonslc

Does anyone know where I can get a good deal on a new Curtis vbox spreader?


----------



## Metro Lawn

brandonslc;1107623 said:


> Does anyone know where I can get a good deal on a new Curtis vbox spreader?


I have a Curtis and there are only a few dealers on this side of the state. Check out by Grand Rapids. They seem to be more popular there.


----------



## brandonslc

Also does anyone know where i can get a boss plow installed on my 2010 f250? I have the plow i just have to get the wire harness and the mount.


----------



## alwayz-plowin

Howw much you wanna spend???
Weingartz will do a Whole/Full plow setup for around $400 
They will cut your whole bumper out like they did on one of my trucks For no extra charge! (Sarcasm!)

But yeah they are pretty good over there 
They will do all the wiring, controls, mount, etc. for around $400



brandonslc;1107899 said:


> Also does anyone know where i can get a boss plow installed on my 2010 f250? I have the plow i just have to get the wire harness and the mount.


----------



## alternative

Hey Jim, send me a few pallets of the "smokin hot ice melt" along with the smoking hot brain surgeon to apply it... lol

Nice ad-- hot girls always help sell products


----------



## cuttingedge13

alwayz-plowin;1107950 said:


> They will do all the wiring, controls, mount, etc. for around $400


I think your gonna pay a little more than that. Just the mount is over $400.00 cash and Carry. Try putting the mount and wiring on yourself. It is very easy on the newer Super Duties.


----------



## alwayz-plowin

oooooooohhhhh!!!! 
My bad i didnt read it correctly! 
The install will be $400 IF U Have EVERYTHING U Need! 
I didnt know he still needed a mount! (i skim most of these post!) prsport
but yeah only thing with doing it yourself is you gotta know what your doing, you also gotta have the tools to drill about 9 holes! 
Then the wiring is pretty easy....
Also if something with your mount breaks during a storm you cant raise H#11 on the dealer.....



cuttingedge13;1108052 said:


> I think your gonna pay a little more than that. Just the mount is over $400.00 cash and Carry. Try putting the mount and wiring on yourself. It is very easy on the newer Super Duties.


----------



## ajslands

alwayz-plowin;1108053 said:


> oooooooohhhhh!!!!
> My bad i didnt read it correctly!
> The install will be $400 IF U Have EVERYTHING U Need!
> I didnt know he still needed a mount! (i skim most of these post!) prsport
> but yeah only thing with doing it yourself is you gotta know what your doing, you also gotta have the tools to drill about 9 holes!
> Then the wiring is pretty easy....
> Also if something with your mount breaks during a storm you cant raise H#11 on the dealer.....


Go to complete hitch in southgate. They'll give you a better price on the plow and mount and they're open 24 hours during storms.


----------



## Brucester1

brandonslc;1107623 said:


> Does anyone know where I can get a good deal on a new Curtis vbox spreader?


our Curtis dealer [north of Lansing]has them and sells Air flow V boxs too


----------



## cuttingedge13

No holes to drill on the new Fords. The air dam on the bottom of the bumper is even marked where you need to trim it.


----------



## flykelley

Brucester1;1108083 said:


> our Curtis dealer [north of Lansing]has them and sells Air flow V boxs too


New Curtis dealer in Clarkston on Dixie Hwy between I-75 and Whitr Lake rd.


----------



## alwayz-plowin

Since there are no holes to drill attempt to put it on yourself! Get a buddy to help u! Have a question call weingartz or someone who knows plows!


----------



## Lightningllc

My uncle owns slm trailers out of whit more lake. He on us 23 south of north territorial He is a Curtis and a airflow dealer he might be able to help.


----------



## Leisure Time LC

brandonslc;1107899 said:


> Also does anyone know where i can get a boss plow installed on my 2010 f250? I have the plow i just have to get the wire harness and the mount.


Complete Hitch in Southgate on Dix Toledo Rd. Tell them Scott From Leisure Time sent you


----------



## brandonslc

Thanks for all the help!


----------



## terrapro

Lightningllc;1108142 said:


> My uncle owns slm trailers out of whit more lake. He on us 23 south of north territorial He is a Curtis and a airflow dealer he might be able to help.


No kidding! I bought my first Bri-mar dump trailer from them 8-9yrs ago. I remember when they were in the little shop in downtown South Lyon.


----------



## Tscape

terrapro;1108304 said:


> No kidding! I bought my first Bri-mar dump trailer from them 8-9yrs ago. I remember when they were in the little shop in downtown South Lyon.


I LOVE SLM trailers! Bill is the man!


----------



## Lightningllc

Ya, my grandpa started south Lyon motors back in1965 in the small town of south Lyon he sold it to my uncle back in th 90's and then he moved it out to whit more lake and renamed it slm trailers to keep the name alive, he right next to my cousins hamlin trucking they haul liquid asphalt.


----------



## newhere

my mom dated your cousin back in the day. seriously.


----------



## Lightningllc

Brad or ed


----------



## ajslands

So are any of you guys going hunting next weekend? I hope to bring home another buck or two.:waving: Suppose to be pretty crappy weather though.


----------



## Milwaukee

ajslands;1108750 said:


> So are any of you guys going hunting next weekend? I hope to bring home another buck or two.:waving: Suppose to be pretty crappy weather though.


We go on Friday until Monday. Hubbard Lake


----------



## newhere

Lightningllc;1108710 said:


> Brad or ed


i just asked her, it was ed but she knew brad also


----------



## snowace

Looking for subs in the flint area. Hourly and per push available

PM me if interested

Thanks


----------



## terrapro

ajslands;1108750 said:


> So are any of you guys going hunting next weekend? I hope to bring home another buck or two.:waving: Suppose to be pretty crappy weather though.





Milwaukee;1108759 said:


> We go on Friday until Monday. Hubbard Lake


Trying to go to our camp in Rose city/West Branch area but we will see if I have time work wise. I would love to get some venison this year that is for sure.


----------



## ajslands

terrapro;1108791 said:


> Trying to go to our camp in Rose city/West Branch area but we will see if I have time work wise. I would love to get some venison this year that is for sure.


dam! Maybe I'll stop by and say hi :waving: I'll be in mio/ fairview/ commins/ in my treestand


----------



## lawnprolawns

Lightningllc;1108142 said:


> My uncle owns slm trailers out of whit more lake. He on us 23 south of north territorial He is a Curtis and a airflow dealer he might be able to help.


Well I'll be darned. We got one of our trailers from them a while back and have gone there occasionally for wheels and tires. Nice guys and nice setup. Also a Mihindra (sp?) tractor dealer?

Next time, I'm telling Bill your a good buddy of mine.. discount? Haha.


----------



## P&M Landscaping

Speaking of discounts, Mike did you get anything figured out on the group tire purchase? On another more sad note, I don't know if you guys so the soldier that was shot in killed in Afghanistan over the weekend, that was my sisters boyfriend... You don't realize how often seeing the soldiers killed on the news, and all the people it effects.... It's just sad, we need to end this war. It makes me feel even more honored to be a member of snowcare for troops...


----------



## Matson Snow

P&M Landscaping;1109319 said:


> Speaking of discounts, Mike did you get anything figured out on the group tire purchase? On another more sad note, I don't know if you guys so the soldier that was shot in killed in Afghanistan over the weekend, that was my sisters boyfriend... You don't realize how often seeing the soldiers killed on the news, and all the people it effects.... It's just sad, we need to end this war. It makes me feel even more honored to be a member of snowcare for troops...


Very Sorry to hear this Pete...My prayers go out to the Soldiers Family.....


----------



## kp900

*Looking for Quality Subcontractors*

Looking for a few quality subs in the metro area.
We service sites throughout the area Novi / Southfield / Troy / W Bloom. Auburn Hills etc.

Call 248-939-1812


----------



## 24v6spd

ajslands;1108805 said:


> dam! Maybe I'll stop by and say hi :waving: I'll be in mio/ fairview/ commins/ in my treestand


 I'll be hunting in Mio/Lewiston. Good luck to all the deer hunters! Don't forget to share your sucess on the virtual buck pole.


----------



## Metro Lawn

I hope everyone is enjoying the Indian Summer. At least we never run out of cars to haul while waiting for the snow...lol


----------



## alwayz-plowin

Where do u haul those cars from??
within the state?


Metro Lawn;1109655 said:


> I hope everyone is enjoying the Indian Summer. At least we never run out of cars to haul while waiting for the snow...lol


----------



## ajslands

24v6spd;1109495 said:


> I'll be hunting in Mio/Lewiston. Good luck to all the deer hunters! Don't forget to share your sucess on the virtual buck pole.


MeeT you at the knothole in commins :waving: 

Jk


----------



## Metro Lawn

alwayz-plowin;1109689 said:


> Where do u haul those cars from??
> within the state?


Usually run from here to the East Coast (NY,NJ) area and then bring a load back.


----------



## rddiehl

24v6spd;1109495 said:


> I'll be hunting in Mio/Lewiston. Good luck to all the deer hunters! Don't forget to share your sucess on the virtual buck pole.


I'm already tagged out for deer season. I got a nice 9 point and a little 6 point with my bow. But I was lucky enough to draw an Cow Elk tag for the December hunt, can't wait. I just hope it don't snow while I am up in Atlanta.


----------



## TheXpress2002

Local NWS Winter Outlook released.....

http://www.crh.noaa.gov/images/dtx/climate/winter2011outlook.pdf


----------



## ajslands

rddiehl;1109725 said:


> I'm already tagged out for deer season. I got a nice 9 point and a little 6 point with my bow. But I was lucky enough to draw an Cow Elk tag for the December hunt, can't wait. I just hope it don't snow while I am up in Atlanta.


Is that where that elk farm is? Where it's all fenced in with like 15' fences?


----------



## Metro Lawn

TheXpress2002;1109763 said:


> Local NWS Winter Outlook released.....
> 
> http://www.crh.noaa.gov/images/dtx/climate/winter2011outlook.pdf


Sounds like a winner. Thanks Ryan


----------



## P&M Landscaping

Did anybody just watch fox 2 problem solvers about the sign stealing? What's this world coming to...


----------



## ajslands

TheXpress2002;1109763 said:


> Local NWS Winter Outlook released.....
> 
> http://www.crh.noaa.gov/images/dtx/climate/winter2011outlook.pdf


I'm not that good at decyphering level 3 raw data and graphs ain't my gig either so does that mean snow?


----------



## grf_1000

rddiehl;1109725 said:


> I'm already tagged out for deer season. I got a nice 9 point and a little 6 point with my bow. But I was lucky enough to draw an Cow Elk tag for the December hunt, can't wait. I just hope it don't snow while I am up in Atlanta.


there are more elk over here then in atlanta,, i see 20 every morning crossing i-75 just north of vanderbilt lol


----------



## Lightningllc

TheXpress2002;1109763 said:


> Local NWS Winter Outlook released.....
> 
> http://www.crh.noaa.gov/images/dtx/climate/winter2011outlook.pdf


Please decipher this for me, from what I'm reading were in for a bad winter.


----------



## Metro Lawn

Lightningllc;1109812 said:


> Please decipher this for me, from what I'm reading were in for a bad winter.


Basically is says we could be slightly colder with average to above average snowfall.


----------



## firelwn82

P&M Landscaping;1109319 said:


> On another more sad note, I don't know if you guys so the soldier that was shot in killed in Afghanistan over the weekend, that was my sisters boyfriend... You don't realize how often seeing the soldiers killed on the news, and all the people it effects.... It's just sad, we need to end this war. It makes me feel even more honored to be a member of snowcare for troops...


I'm sorry to hear about this. He gave his life for his country. He will be honored for it but thats still not enough. Just know and remember who he was and what he stood for. I hope none of those A-HOLE protesters show up at his funeral. The bike club I ride with has been standing by at soldiers funerals for 3 years now. Just makes me wish we could just start knocking there damn heads together every time I see one of those despicable people protesting at a soldiers sevice.


----------



## 24v6spd

rddiehl;1109725 said:


> I'm already tagged out for deer season. I got a nice 9 point and a little 6 point with my bow. But I was lucky enough to draw an Cow Elk tag for the December hunt, can't wait. I just hope it don't snow while I am up in Atlanta.


Sounds like a good season. I've been trying for an elk permit for years with no luck.


----------



## 24v6spd

firelwn82;1109918 said:


> I'm sorry to hear about this. He gave his life for his country. He will be honored for it but thats still not enough. Just know and remember who he was and what he stood for. I hope none of those A-HOLE protesters show up at his funeral. The bike club I ride with has been standing by at soldiers funerals for 3 years now. Just makes me wish we could just start knocking there damn heads together every time I see one of those despicable people protesting at a soldiers sevice.


 Is that the Patriot Guard?


----------



## P&M Landscaping

My sister is working to get one of these biker groups at the funeral just in case. Do you have a contact for them? Sorry for blocking up the forum guys.


----------



## Luther

Here you go. :salute:

http://www.patriotguard.org/


----------



## flykelley

P&M Landscaping;1110087 said:


> My sister is working to get one of these biker groups at the funeral just in case. Do you have a contact for them? Sorry for blocking up the forum guys.


I have a email address for Sam Cottle his the State Leader for the Patriet Guard, if you want it send me a PM.

Regards Mike


----------



## PowersTree

Subscribing. I remembered my old screen name finally. My name is Neil, from the Waterford area. Outdoors Unlimited is the SN on lawnsite.


----------



## firelwn82

No I don't ride with the Patriot Guard. I ride with Fire&Iron 247. It's a nationally known club concocted of firefighters and police. All of our rides are pretty much done for charity and everything is donated that we collect. 
P&M get a hold of the Patriots if they have not gotten a hold of your family yet. Another very good hearted club.


----------



## 24v6spd

firelwn82;1110887 said:


> No I don't ride with the Patriot Guard. I ride with Fire&Iron 247. It's a nationally known club concocted of firefighters and police. All of our rides are pretty much done for charity and everything is donated that we collect.
> P&M get a hold of the Patriots if they have not gotten a hold of your family yet. Another very good hearted club.


Sounds like a great club.


----------



## firelwn82

24v6spd;1110983 said:


> Sounds like a great club.


It is. We have a lot of fun. Does anyone else in this forum ride?


----------



## Stuffdeer

I do, put close to 10k on the bike every year.


----------



## JR Snow Removal

I ride but not in a club ready to upgrade to a bigger bike tho!


----------



## MikeLawnSnowLLC

Hey guys I'm selling my Snowex Pivot Pro and the controller PM me if your interested. Thanks


----------



## TheXpress2002

Just looking over a few things weather wise up coming. I haven't had a real opportunity to do so the past 10 days but going over it today shows the season may start a little earlier than previous years.

We should have temps near 60 until Saturday. Then a cooler air mass will move in until next Wednesday with temps in the mid 40's An Arctic air mass will then hit like freight train around the Thursday time frame with temps struggling the lower 30's with overnight lows possibly in the teens. The real question becomes where will the jet be sitting? As it is way to far our to call but does show an appetizer of winter around the Saturday time frame through Thanksgiving. This is not set in stone but there is quite a bit of overwhelming evidence showing potential snow, sleet, and or freezing rain


----------



## VIPHGM

nice I like that a lot.... i cant wait for summer to be over and winter to begin!!!!!


----------



## flykelley

TheXpress2002;1111441 said:


> Just looking over a few things weather wise up coming. I haven't had a real opportunity to do so the past 10 days but going over it today shows the season may start a little earlier than previous years.
> 
> We should have temps near 60 until Saturday. Then a cooler air mass will move in until next Wednesday with temps in the mid 40's An Arctic air mass will then hit like freight train around the Thursday time frame with temps struggling the lower 30's with overnight lows possibly in the teens. The real question becomes where will the jet be sitting? As it is way to far our to call but does show an appetizer of winter around the Saturday time frame through Thanksgiving. This is not set in stone but there is quite a bit of overwhelming evidence showing potential snow, sleet, and or freezing rain


Xpress Im always happy to hear you talk like that!! Couple more days and all of my clean-ups will be done then Ill be ready for winter. Got the salt pile all ready, still need to get the salt spreader out and double check that maybe this weekend. Looking forward to your weather forecast this year as always. THANK YOU.

Regards Mike


----------



## alwayz-plowin

flykelley;1111488 said:


> Xpress Im always happy to hear you talk like that!! Couple more days and all of my clean-ups will be done then Ill be ready for winter. Got the salt pile all ready, still need to get the salt spreader out and double check that maybe this weekend. Looking forward to your weather forecast this year as always. THANK YOU.
> 
> Regards Mike


Better get yo Stuff out!!!!!!!
haha I took a mini Vacation last weekend...
But right before i left we pulled out the Fall clean up stuff and the plows!
Got one of the plow on my main truck right now.....Looks a little funny but its the hardest plow to get on and off! out of all of our trucks so we just left it on!
Pushed a pile of leaves with it today !


----------



## terrapro

TheXpress2002;1111441 said:


> Just looking over a few things weather wise up coming. I haven't had a real opportunity to do so the past 10 days but going over it today shows the season may start a little earlier than previous years.
> 
> We should have temps near 60 until Saturday. Then a cooler air mass will move in until next Wednesday with temps in the mid 40's An Arctic air mass will then hit like freight train around the Thursday time frame with temps struggling the lower 30's with overnight lows possibly in the teens. The real question becomes where will the jet be sitting? As it is way to far our to call but does show an appetizer of winter around the Saturday time frame through Thanksgiving. This is not set in stone but there is quite a bit of overwhelming evidence showing potential snow, sleet, and or freezing rain





flykelley;1111488 said:


> Xpress Im always happy to hear you talk like that!! Couple more days and all of my clean-ups will be done then Ill be ready for winter. Got the salt pile all ready, still need to get the salt spreader out and double check that maybe this weekend. Looking forward to your weather forecast this year as always. THANK YOU.
> 
> Regards Mike


Likewise Xpress thanks for your input!


----------



## P&M Landscaping

Guys I appreciate ll of your support, the news was over his house tonight, and it is supposed to air tonight on fox 2 at 10. Also, his sister created a blog taking donations for his brothers in the platoon still fighting. http://www.myfallensoldier.blogspot.com/

Again, I thank you for all of your support guys:salute:


----------



## alwayz-plowin

Hey guys i know this is not lawn site but in Southfiled these guys got caught by channel 2 stealing sprinkler blow out signs.....Its hilarious there is a video too Click here! 
http://www.lawnsite.com/showthread.php?t=333428


----------



## grf_1000

does anyone know if you need to have a cdl to operate a loader in michigan? driving it from one loaction to another. i've never been stopped or checked. never had any problems, i was just wondering.
i have a medical card and dot numbers for the trucks but never really thought about the loaders up here.


----------



## alwayz-plowin

I think all you need is a licence But i really think if its a short distance......
And as long as your not doing anything wrong you should have no problem...



grf_1000;1111686 said:


> does anyone know if you need to have a cdl to operate a loader in michigan? driving it from one loaction to another. i've never been stopped or checked. never had any problems, i was just wondering.
> i have a medical card and dot numbers for the trucks but never really thought about the loaders up here.


----------



## grf_1000

i know you need one if the gvrw is over 26,000. my biggest loader is 26,200. i just didnt want a $2,000
ticket for 200 pounds


----------



## firelwn82

Stuffdeer;1111192 said:


> I do, put close to 10k on the bike every year.


Thats awesome. We put about 3k on mine and she put about 1500 on hers solo. Just got her out there riding this year. She loves it.


----------



## firelwn82

Here is the fox 2 news link to P&M's family member. He sounded like a great kid and he will be missed by all who knew him. 
http://www.myfoxdetroit.com/dpp/news/local/grieving-family-remembers-pfc-reifert-20101110-wpms


----------



## KBTConst

grf_1000;1111708 said:


> i know you need one if the gvrw is over 26,000. my biggest loader is 26,200. i just didnt want a $2,000
> ticket for 200 pounds


Never heard of cdl for driving a loader and i've been excavating since 1982, I have drove Cat 966, and 980 on the road all the time just have to have wide load permit and SMV sign on the back.


----------



## alwayz-plowin

Hey guys where do u usually get your plow stakes from in our area?????? I heard Angeos is good but idk if I wanna pay a dollar per stake!


----------



## ajslands

alwayz-plowin;1112074 said:


> Hey guys where do u usually get your plow stakes from in our area?????? I heard Angeos is good but idk if I wanna pay a dollar per stake!


Weingartz has them at .35$ pr stake for 1-249, then it goes down like 5 cents in icrements that are beyond my 
memory.


----------



## asps4u

alwayz-plowin;1112074 said:


> Hey guys where do u usually get your plow stakes from in our area?????? I heard Angeos is good but idk if I wanna pay a dollar per stake!


Angelos is where I get them. $35 for a bundle of 100 of the 4 foot fiberglass, if you use 2 footers, you can cut them in half so you'd be paying $.017 each. Here is a link...

http://www.angelos-supplies.com/sno...D/5508/Level/a/Default.aspx?SortField=EAN,EAN


----------



## TGS Inc.

*Here's my baby!*



firelwn82;1111993 said:


> Thats awesome. We put about 3k on mine and she put about 1500 on hers solo. Just got her out there riding this year. She loves it.


This is my baby, bought it in December and ride it all year with heated gear!


----------



## grf_1000

KBTConst;1112042 said:


> Never heard of cdl for driving a loader and i've been excavating since 1982, I have drove Cat 966, and 980 on the road all the time just have to have wide load permit and SMV sign on the back.


i was just wanting to know. i have not heard of needing one but wanted to be safe. i do know that d.o.t. have pulled some over to do inspections around here.


----------



## procut

Plow stakes: J-Thomas, 25 cents a piece, minimum order 100. Shipping is $10, so it's nice to include more than just the stakes in the order, or it's not such a great deal.


----------



## blue sky guy

Thanks for posting the Sprinkler Wars clip yesterday from Fox Detroit! hiliarious & interesting. Any of you guys here if we need back up alarms on a plow truck for this winter??? Would like to hear your latest update. By the way, I bought 100 flags at LOWES for $8 and attached them to a couple 25pks of stakes from LOWES ($6 a pk) with a stapler. Trying something different this season. Weingartz had orange 26-28" stakes for .35 each 1-249.


----------



## alwayz-plowin

Haha ur welcome! And I know least year they tried to pass something abot us with lights and backup alarms but I don't think they passed anything....AJ would know! Haha
but I know that our pickups don't have them but our bigger trucks do....
I wanna say your only req. If your plowing a public place like a mall or parking lot.


----------



## alternative

grf_1000;1111708 said:


> i know you need one if the gvrw is over 26,000. my biggest loader is 26,200. i just didnt want a $2,000
> ticket for 200 pounds


pretty sure thats 24,001 and you need a cdl and also think it only applies to motor vehicles


----------



## bltp203

You need a CDL when driving a vehicle with a gross vehicle weight rating of 26,001lbs or greater. A loader is not a motor vehicle which you need a license to operate and therefore no CDL is needed. Just have working lights (if driving it at night) and a low speed triangle to avoid being stopped.


----------



## ajslands

alwayz-plowin;1112699 said:


> Haha ur welcome! And I know least year they tried to pass something abot us with lights and backup alarms but I don't think they passed anything....AJ would know! Haha
> but I know that our pickups don't have them but our bigger trucks do....
> I wanna say your only req. If your plowing a public place like a mall or parking lot.


Yes sir I would know!

The law didn't pass.

But you should still have an beacon or strobe of some sort.


----------



## PowersTree

Its looking like I'm gonna have two sidewalk crews together. If anyone needs a sidewalk shovel crew, call me. My name is Neil, and my number is 248.230.0644


----------



## eatonpaving

*plow truck*

if anyone see's a plow truck for sale let me know....garden city area, not looking for a newer truck, mid 90's will be fine.


----------



## alwayz-plowin

Just saw a couple on craigslist... Last week.

I like craigslist because it's local (er) <<I know that's not a word
but craigslist is pretty much all local but eBay is nice too but it's not AS local as craigslist



eatonpaving;1115423 said:


> if anyone see's a plow truck for sale let me know....garden city area, not looking for a newer truck, mid 90's will be fine.


----------



## procut

In case anyone is interested, I'm selling a forklift. Just in time for moving skids of salt!

http://lansing.craigslist.org/bfs/2060455170.html


----------



## alternative

procut;1116593 said:


> In case anyone is interested, I'm selling a forklift. Just in time for moving skids of salt!
> 
> http://lansing.craigslist.org/bfs/2060455170.html


That thing is CLEAN! Damn, if i was in the market for one, i would definetely buy it... or if you trim about $1900 off the list. LOL


----------



## grf_1000

anyone with a loader/ push box sitting around and not working this winter looking to lease it for the winter, let me know what you have and a monthly price.


----------



## ajslands

So did anyone get a deer today? I missed a doe sprinting from a buck (250 yards out) maybe tommorow...


----------



## newhere

I shot a fat doe in the morning, only went about 4' down after I shot it. 

Why didn't you call that buck in? Couple of grunts


----------



## Stuffdeer

Well, my new truck was stolen yesterday morning. Traded the F150 in on a 2007 F350 Harley Davidson Edition 4x4. Was supposed to go in for a plow this week. I picked it up last Monday, and less than one week later it was stolen.

Please keep your eye out for me. Its not too common of a truck. Just had brand new tires installed, and window tint also put on.

Please call me or the police if seen. 734-626-0974. My wallet and everything was in the the truck. (Just got back from a wedding a ways away, and left my wallet in my suit. $2,000 in tools, my dad's ashes, radar detector, sirius radio, gps unit.

Truck was stolen from Southgate, MI

Here is a picture taken this past Friday.










Hopefully insurance comes though. Have a ton of snow contracts signed, and no truck now.


----------



## VIPHGM

Sorry to hear that the truck was taken.... its gotta be one of worst feelings in the world when your stuff is taken and there's not much anyone can do about it.... well i hope they find it and if not..... it might be better that they dont find it who knows they might do to it.... and the last thing you want is a theft recovery back... there usually a mess.... insurance should come through and pay out pretty well.... enough for a hefty down payment on a brand new truck!!!!!


----------



## jeff52984

had a great hunt but missed the big buck 8 point or better out about 130 yards stupid 12ga. Saw a good amount of deer though 2 bucks and 10 doe


----------



## Stuffdeer

VIPHGM;1117444 said:


> Sorry to hear that the truck was taken.... its gotta be one of worst feelings in the world when your stuff is taken and there's not much anyone can do about it.... well i hope they find it and if not..... it might be better that they dont find it who knows they might do to it.... and the last thing you want is a theft recovery back... there usually a mess.... insurance should come through and pay out pretty well.... enough for a hefty down payment on a brand new truck!!!!!


I dont want it back. I know its been taken to Detroit...tried using my credit and debit cards.

I would like my dad's ashes back...really thats the only thing I care about in that truck at this point.


----------



## Stuffdeer

jeff52984;1117469 said:


> had a great hunt but missed the big buck 8 point or better out about 130 yards stupid 12ga. Saw a good amount of deer though 2 bucks and 10 doe


130 should be no problem for a 12ga. I have my Mossberg 500 acurate at 150 yards. I've seen people we hunt with take over a 250+ yard shot on a deer and hit it with a 12ga.


----------



## newhere

I agree deer stuffer, every one thinks a slug hits a brick wall at 100 yards. You need to spend some time at the range and you will feel fine with a 200yrd shot.


----------



## rddiehl

Yep it's always the guns fault


----------



## flykelley

Hi Guys
Looking for a sub for Lake Orion, have three lots on M-24 I need plowed, send me a PM for more details.

Mike


----------



## terrapro

Just got back into town and dropped off an 8 pointer at the butchers. Dropped him from 150yds with my 270wsm about 1hr into opening day.


----------



## snowace

Looking for subs in the flint area. Hourly and per push available

PM me if interested

Thanks


----------



## newhere

I let mine hang for 3 weeks, makes a night and day difference


----------



## terrapro

newhere;1117644 said:


> I let mine hang for 3 weeks, makes a night and day difference


I usally hang them for about a week and do my own processing but I am just to darn busy this year. The butchers said it would be a week before they can get to it anyway.


----------



## brookline

Stuffdeer;1117265 said:


> Well, my new truck was stolen yesterday morning. Traded the F150 in on a 2007 F350 Harley Davidson Edition 4x4. Was supposed to go in for a plow this week. I picked it up last Monday, and less than one week later it was stolen.
> 
> Please keep your eye out for me. Its not too common of a truck. Just had brand new tires installed, and window tint also put on.
> 
> Hopefully insurance comes though. Have a ton of snow contracts signed, and no truck now.


Sorry to hear that man. I really hope you can get your Dads' ashes back. That's horrible. If you need any help until you get the truck situation fixed let me know I can have someone help you out if not myself.


----------



## brookline

terrapro;1117562 said:


> Just got back into town and dropped off an 8 pointer at the butchers. Dropped him from 150yds with my 270wsm about 1hr into opening day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [IMG]
> 
> That's a good looking Buck there Cole. Congrads!:drinkup::guns:


----------



## Metro Lawn

Stuffdeer;1117265 said:


> Well, my new truck was stolen yesterday morning. Traded the F150 in on a 2007 F350 Harley Davidson Edition 4x4. Was supposed to go in for a plow this week. I picked it up last Monday, and less than one week later it was stolen.
> 
> Please keep your eye out for me. Its not too common of a truck. Just had brand new tires installed, and window tint also put on.
> 
> Please call me or the police if seen. 734-626-0974. My wallet and everything was in the the truck. (Just got back from a wedding a ways away, and left my wallet in my suit. $2,000 in tools, my dad's ashes, radar detector, sirius radio, gps unit.
> 
> Truck was stolen from Southgate, MI
> 
> Here is a picture taken this past Friday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully insurance comes though. Have a ton of snow contracts signed, and no truck now.


Hate to see this happen. After they tried to steal one of mine, I put fuel pump kill switches in every one of my trucks. Best $20 you can spend.


----------



## Luther

terrapro;1117562 said:


> Just got back into town and dropped off an 8 pointer at the butchers. Dropped him from 150yds with my 270wsm about 1hr into opening day.


That's a great looking buck Cole.


----------



## bigjeeping

Metro Lawn;1118142 said:


> Hate to see this happen. After they tried to steal one of mine, I put fuel pump kill switches in every one of my trucks. Best $20 you can spend.


That's a great idea. Where do you splice them in at?


----------



## alpine627

//////////


----------



## terrapro

Is anyone selling any trucks? Might be looking for another one.


----------



## PowersTree

Jeepin I would find the wire to the relay and put it in line there. Or you can put one inline to the coils. I wouldn't splice on the hot side of the fuel pump relay as that wire draws decent amperage.


----------



## michigancutter

Hey terrapro, I have a dump for sale with a plow but needs somw work done and is starting to rust.


----------



## alwayz-plowin

Metro Lawn;1118142 said:


> Hate to see this happen. After they tried to steal one of mine, I put fuel pump kill switches in every one of my trucks. Best $20 you can spend.


So every time you guy tou the truck you turn the fuel off??????!?!?!?


----------



## Leisure Time LC

This was a shot of the roads in gaylord last week. I even seen a county truck scraping and salting. By noon it was all gone


----------



## alwayz-plowin

Hey guys all these free ways are gonna look even worse this g=year! just read Oakland County Road Commission's News letter..... 
No Overtime plowing on a number of roads like M-5 in farmington...
All i can say is be careful traveling to all those different jobs! 
Take a look! 
http://www.rcocweb.org/Lists/PressR...90&Source=http://www.rcocweb.org/default.aspx


----------



## terrapro

michigancutter;1121003 said:


> Hey terrapro, I have a dump for sale with a plow but needs somw work done and is starting to rust.


PM me with details, Thanks.


----------



## firelwn82

Leisure Time LC;1121326 said:


> This was a shot of the roads in gaylord last week. I even seen a county truck scraping and salting. By noon it was all gone


ha ha thats awesome.... Glad the road commission blows there money before the season even starts....


----------



## snowman6

All I can say is WOW. It was already a PITA getting around last year in some of the subs that the RCOC takes care of. And of course like you stated the free ways are going to be worse. They need to talk to some one about budget because they are putting what money they do have towards all of the wrong things instead of keeping people safe. EVERYONE STAY SAFE THIS YEAR.


----------



## alwayz-plowin

firelwn82;1121410 said:


> ha ha thats awesome.... Glad the road commission blows there money before the season even starts....


Ahahahaha!!! That is EXACTLY what i thought when i saw the pic! 
all that would have melted by the time a couple cars drove through it!


----------



## michigancutter

terrapro;1121409 said:


> PM me with details, Thanks.


I have posted it on cr.
http://detroit.craigslist.org/mcb/cto/2067718400.html


----------



## eatonpaving

*looking for a plow truck*

willing to trade for a plow truck






1734-524-0597


----------



## Tscape

eatonpaving;1122540 said:


> willing to trade for a plow truck
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1734-524-0597


Nice!!

I have a Lincoln Mark VII with a 347 myself. Wish I had a plow truck to trade ya!


----------



## grf_1000

Leisure Time LC;1121326 said:


> This was a shot of the roads in gaylord last week. I even seen a county truck scraping and salting. By noon it was all gone


i had to dust almost 2" off my truck at 5 pm that evening. it was very spotty amd a mile away had nothing.


----------



## grf_1000

anyone have a 1-2 yard v-box spreader laying around collecting dust?


----------



## Metro Lawn

alwayz-plowin;1121157 said:


> So every time you guy tou the truck you turn the fuel off??????!?!?!?


only when parked unattended


----------



## Sharpcut 1

Holy Cow John,
Whre did you find that old WWWW sticker??? Now you need to add WLLZ nd WRIF. I had that ABX sticker on my GTO until last year when it finally flaked off.

By the way, your Hustler is ready. See ya Monday.


----------



## Metro Lawn

Sharpcut 1;1122937 said:


> Holy Cow John,
> Whre did you find that old WWWW sticker??? Now you need to add WLLZ nd WRIF. I had that ABX sticker on my GTO until last year when it finally flaked off.
> 
> By the way, your Hustler is ready. See ya Monday.


OK, here you go


----------



## Leisure Time LC

Metro Lawn;1123078 said:


> OK, here you go


Awesome, the good ol' days


----------



## TGS Inc.

*Looking for a sub in MONROE.....*

I need someone to take on a couple of jobs in Monroe. You must have a salt spreader. These aren't large jobs, like the size of a CVS or under an acre....Anyone??? Thanks!


----------



## Leisure Time LC

Anyone interested in a gas station in Lincoln Park, It is affiliated to 6 other accounts that I have and I am not in the area.


----------



## Eyesell

Leisure Time LC;1123535 said:


> Anyone interested in a gas station in Lincoln Park, It is affiliated to 6 other accounts that I have and I am not in the area.


I live in Allen Park, send me the details..about 5 minutes away.


----------



## P&M Landscaping

TGS Inc.;1123476 said:


> I need someone to take on a couple of jobs in Monroe. You must have a salt spreader. These aren't large jobs, like the size of a CVS or under an acre....Anyone??? Thanks!


Give me a call, (734)934-1628. Depending on where they are in Monroe I may be able to help you out.


----------



## eatonpaving

*saltdog salters*

any body have the salt dogg salter, the ploy one.....is it any good.

thanks randy


----------



## ajslands

eatonpaving;1123595 said:


> any body have the salt dogg salter, the ploy one.....is it any good.
> 
> thanks randy


My contrctor has 4 of them. And he put boards on one of them to allow it to hold more salt.


----------



## M & D LAWN

They work better than the SnowEx models, the only thing that sucks is if your salt gets
wet and it gets cold, it freezes. No way to free it up, you have to wash it out at the car wash.


----------



## timsteinman30

TGS,
Im in monroe. what can I help you with. email me the locations and your number. [email protected]


----------



## Stuffdeer

Leisure Time LC;1123535 said:


> Anyone interested in a gas station in Lincoln Park, It is affiliated to 6 other accounts that I have and I am not in the area.


I've seen your trucks in this area all the time....whats stopping you now?! haha. Just messing with you.


----------



## Stuffdeer

TGS Inc.;1123476 said:


> I need someone to take on a couple of jobs in Monroe. You must have a salt spreader. These aren't large jobs, like the size of a CVS or under an acre....Anyone??? Thanks!


I'll be in Monroe this year. Call me, 734-626-0974


----------



## ajslands

Stuffdeer;1123992 said:


> I'll be in Monroe this year. Call me, 734-626-0974


Good I'll probably be calling you to do some hotels occasionly. 

if that's okay with you. If not I'll call that tgs guy.


----------



## lawnprolawns

Happy rainy November. 

Hope everyone's routes are filling up well for winter. I'm now happy with the work load we have. More commercial and fewer driveways! 

Rumor around here these days is that a NH LS180 skid might be added to the family tomorrow. 

Peter, I'll let you know on that salter tomorrow, I gotta make sure it still works!


----------



## eatonpaving

*new plowing baby*

just got her home tonight......never had a diesel, but i like it already


----------



## Stuffdeer

ajslands;1124069 said:


> Good I'll probably be calling you to do some hotels occasionly.
> 
> if that's okay with you. If not I'll call that tgs guy.


Just let me know.


----------



## terrapro

Anyone think we might be out salting this week? Rain then really cold


----------



## flykelley

terrapro;1124711 said:


> Anyone think we might be out salting this week? Rain then really cold


Where is Xpress????


----------



## brookline

terrapro;1124711 said:


> Anyone think we might be out salting this week? Rain then really cold


I'm thinking Friday is the best chance.


----------



## brookline

Btw I have a sidewalk crew looking for a little extra work to fill in their day if anyone needs anything downriver. Blowers and shovels and push spreaders is what is used. Two people currently but can add a third if the workload permits.


----------



## ajslands

brookline;1124715 said:


> I'm thinking Friday is the best chance.


I agree, but don't think anyhing is going to happen. I'm looking forward to Dec 4-7 .
Ya where is xpress? And didn't Jason Pallas predict the weather also?
Oh

Happy thanksgiving you guys!


----------



## procut

Just finished watching the 6:00 weather and I'm thinking we're probably not going to see anything this weeked. Just as well with me, I still have a few other odds and ends to wrap up yet. I'll be ready by next week this time.


----------



## snowman6

Wow yeah I just looked at Accuweather and it said the northeast and midwest could have a pretty snowy December. They said we could have three months worth of storms in one month and that it would stretch the state, county, and city budgets for snow and ice. It also stated that local businesses and residential people that pay for plowing and salt could be in for a real problem. payup


----------



## brookline

snowman6;1124759 said:


> Wow yeah I just looked at Accuweather and it said the northeast and midwest could have a pretty snowy December. They said we could have three months worth of storms in one month and that it would stretch the state, county, and city budgets for snow and ice. It also stated that local businesses and residential people that pay for plowing and salt could be in for a real problem. payup


Sounds like music to my ears! Still it would be nice to try out the new salter after a nice Thanksgiving dinner.


----------



## newhere

Sounds like we are going to get burned on the seasonal accounts.


----------



## brookline

newhere;1124939 said:


> Sounds like we are going to get burned on the seasonal accounts.


After last season most didn't want seasonals at least from my experience. So hopefully the law of averages kick in this year and we make up for last year. payup


----------



## procut

newhere;1124939 said:


> Sounds like we are going to get burned on the seasonal accounts.


I wouldn't loose any sleep over it. This has to happen first.


----------



## Tscape

snowman6;1124759 said:


> Wow yeah I just looked at Accuweather and it said the northeast and midwest could have a pretty snowy December. They said we could have three months worth of storms in one month and that it would stretch the state, county, and city budgets for snow and ice. It also stated that local businesses and residential people that pay for plowing and salt could be in for a real problem. payup


It ain't nothin' but speculation 'til it happens.


----------



## Metro Lawn

newhere;1124939 said:


> Sounds like we are going to get burned on the seasonal accounts.


Funny, everybody wanted per push this year.... works for me.


----------



## firelwn82

I'm impressed by these lights. LED marker lights that have an led flasher for ford and chevy I believe. http://www.strobesnmore.com/atomic-led-factory-roof-led-warning-lights.html


----------



## ajslands

firelwn82;1125244 said:


> I'm impressed by these lights. LED marker lights that have an led flasher for ford and chevy I believe. http://www.strobesnmore.com/atomic-led-factory-roof-led-warning-lights.html


Ya i saw those the other day, I would like to know how you would run an aux switch and I would also like to know all the patterns.


----------



## silvetouch

firelwn82;1125244 said:


> I'm impressed by these lights. LED marker lights that have an led flasher for ford and chevy I believe. http://www.strobesnmore.com/atomic-led-factory-roof-led-warning-lights.html


have you installed these yet ? how does the switch work ? can it be hooked up to my of auxiliary switches ?


----------



## firelwn82

silvetouch;1125257 said:


> have you installed these yet ? how does the switch work ? can it be hooked up to my of auxiliary switches ?


No I don't have them. Just found them an hour ago to be honest. It's just one of those things you have to let the world know when you find.... I would assume you could for sure hook them to your up fitter switches. I would hook a relay up to them would make them brighter. 
http://www.atomicled.com/index.php?...product_id=69&option=com_virtuemart&Itemid=90


----------



## irlandscaper

Hey guys, not using this so its got to go. http://detroit.craigslist.org/mcb/bfs/2077366939.html Ill easliy do 1500 for plowsite members.


----------



## irlandscaper

Just order those lights, Ill let you guys know as soon as I get them


----------



## Lightningllc

grf_1000;1122916 said:


> anyone have a 1-2 yard v-box spreader laying around collecting dust?


I have 2 of them 8 footer and a 10 footer. 1200 for both


----------



## terrapro

Lightningllc;1125464 said:


> I have 2 of them 8 footer and a 10 footer. 1200 for both


$1200 per or for both? $1200 for both and Ill be over in 2minutes!


----------



## firelwn82

irlandscaper;1125397 said:


> Just order those lights, Ill let you guys know as soon as I get them


Sweet. They look awesome... Keep us updated for sure.


----------



## rddiehl

Does anyone know of a place in the Flint area that sells amber light bars? I know I can get them online and what not, but I try to support local businesses.


----------



## newhere

Monroe truck, granger (cheapest) or knapheide take your pick


----------



## eatonpaving

*ice, thursday night*

might get hit with ice.........................

http://www.accuweather.com/blogs/news/story/42072/flash-freeze-risk.asp


----------



## newhere

any one believing this from noaa

Friday: Snow showers likely. Mostly cloudy, with a high near 30. Breezy, with a west wind between 17 and 25 mph, with gusts as high as 39 mph. Chance of precipitation is 60%. New snow accumulation of 1 to 2 inches possible.


----------



## Luther

I'm having a hard time believing that.

I would like to hear what Xpress thinks though...


----------



## newhere

TCLA;1125669 said:


> I'm having a hard time believing that.
> 
> I would like to hear what Xpress thinks though...


i hope your right. I still need to make it down to your shop and grab a few skids. I think i have a bunch of guys switched over to using pink.


----------



## Luther

newhere;1125670 said:


> i hope your right. I still need to make it down to your shop and grab a few skids. I think i have a bunch of guys switched over to using pink.


That would be great, thank you very much!

Looking over what my DTN is now saying, it would be in everyone's interest to be ready.


----------



## TheXpress2002

TCLA;1125685 said:


> Looking over what my DTN is now saying, it would be in everyone's interest to be ready.


.....................

To the north way north


----------



## TheXpress2002

TheXpress2002;1125703 said:


> .....................
> 
> To the north way north


i say this for Thursday night Friday


----------



## eatonpaving

*meyers 7.6*

can anybody use this plow, the a frame and cylinders are good, cylinders were new last march, blade is bent back, dont know why but my driver said he did not hit anything.....right......100.00 come and get it....

1734-524-0597

ps, or trade for a set of chevy truck mirrors,88 thru 94


----------



## Allor Outdoor

I have a feeling that if we get plowable snow at any point this weekend, we are going to see A LOT of companies scrambling to move loaders, and connect plows....

myself included.

Lets just hope for a salting event at most!


----------



## grassmaster06

Snow can wait for now , still doing clean up's


----------



## procut

It should not be allowed to snow before Dec. 1st.


----------



## snowman6

I second that about it needing to wait a while. I need to have my rear drive shaft replaced and it will not be done until next Monday:realmad: But as soon as I get that done then bring on the white goldpayup. Anyhoo HAVE A GREAT THANKSGIVING:waving:


----------



## Lightningllc

terrapro;1125491 said:


> $1200 per or for both? $1200 for both and Ill be over in 2minutes!


Both there older and need a little tlc


----------



## CSC Contracting

The weather channel says 1-3 inches..


----------



## grassmaster06

Fox 2 just said flurries fri no accumulation but who knows ,I will be ready tomorrow! Maybe


----------



## Allor Outdoor

Well they didn't call for it, but I am getting a touch of sleet/freezing rain up here in Milford.


----------



## ajslands

Allor Outdoor;1126276 said:


> Well they didn't call for it, but I am getting a touch of sleet/freezing rain up here in Milford.


Same here downriver (sleet) idk If we've gotten any freezing rain.


----------



## eatonpaving

*sleet*

working in the garage and coming in to get coffee it was sleeting a little....mixed with rain

i am so ready to get this started....let it snow.


----------



## Lightningllc

Xpress, Please a full weather update!!! I have employees out of town and need to know what we should do for tomorrow night!!! I know this sleet tonight won't matter but is things changing for tomorrow.


I have been looking at all the weather stations and it looks like friday morning it is gonna rain til 2am then get cold fast but we should have wind to dry some of it up. RIGHT???? or is this gonna be a bad ice storm / Snow ????


----------



## terrapro

Just so you all know it was freeezing rain enough to stick on the windshields 30minutes ago here in Howell,

Checked local spots and nothing is slicking over but still have alarm set for morning.


----------



## terrapro

Lightningllc;1126174 said:


> Both there older and need a little tlc


I will contact you in the morning hopefully!

Happy Thanksgiving everyone!


----------



## ajslands

terrapro;1126322 said:


> Happy Thanksgiving everyone!


GO LIONS! :laughing:

Happy Thanksgiving to you.
And happy black Friday!


----------



## Lightningllc

Does anyone have a text message program set up so when it is a salting event we can send it to a list of guys to help everyone out, group texting for snow and ice events!!!!!


----------



## ajslands

Lightningllc;1126334 said:


> Does anyone have a text message program set up so when it is a salting event we can send it to a list of guys to help everyone out, group texting for snow and ice events!!!!!


They make an app for the iPhone called groups 2 (I have no idea what happend to groups 1) it costs 4$ and does what you want it to do.


----------



## alternative

Set it up Lightning...I;ll partake- im usually up way early everyday, weather its snowing or not! Semi-insomniac.


----------



## flykelley

alternative;1126466 said:


> Set it up Lightning...I;ll partake- im usually up way early everyday, weather its snowing or not! Semi-insomniac.


 I like this idea, count me in if we can get someone to set it up.

Regards Mike


----------



## alternative

I guess we just need a phone list and then rotate who is gonna be the lookout on a particular day or week to send a mass or group text when weather is happening.

I;ll start - 

Alternative Landscaping, Inc.
Sean - (586) four05-9050

Location: SCS, SE Macomb County
As well, if anyone in this area gets in a pinch for plowing or salting and needs help- give me a shout/text. If i have a truck available, i would be happy to help.


----------



## alternative

Snow? Not yet, need another week- then it can snow like a mutha.....
(Even though i did predict today to be the first acc. snowfall) lol


----------



## Luther

Lightningllc;1126334 said:


> Does anyone have a text message program set up so when it is a salting event we can send it to a list of guys to help everyone out, group texting for snow and ice events!!!!!


It's interesting that you bring this up. I'm considering a hybrid version of this.

This already happens within our group, but I'm not a big fan of covering someones butt who sits outside the circle of trust. Call me sick, but I still enjoy driving by a site we lost because of pricing, seeing that their new contractor missed the boat by sleeping in.

Let's say you have an advantage....let's say you have experienced eyes driving around in all of your service areas realizing current conditions, and knowing exactly when and where weather starts and where it's progressing to. Remember, these people are trucks are costing you $$$ doing this.

That's valuable information, eh? Pretty comforting knowing you will not miss out on incoming weather, and also being privy to protocol....


----------



## terrapro

TCLA;1126484 said:


> It's interesting that you bring this up. I'm considering a hybrid version of this.
> 
> This already happens within our group, but I'm not a big fan of covering someones butt who sits outside the circle of trust. Call me sick, but I still enjoy driving by a site we lost because of pricing, seeing that their new contractor missed the boat by sleeping in.
> 
> Let's say you have an advantage....let's say you have experienced eyes driving around in all of your service areas realizing current conditions, and knowing exactly when and where weather starts and where it's progressing to. Remember, these people are trucks are costing you $$$ doing this.
> 
> That's valuable information, eh? Pretty comforting knowing you will not miss out on incoming weather, and also being privy to protocol....


I am picking up a hint of angry towards a few lost contracts, hope you guys at Troy Clogg are doing okay this year!


----------



## flykelley

TCLA;1126484 said:


> It's interesting that you bring this up. I'm considering a hybrid version of this.
> 
> This already happens within our group, but I'm not a big fan of covering someones butt who sits outside the circle of trust. Call me sick, but I still enjoy driving by a site we lost because of pricing, seeing that their new contractor missed the boat by sleeping in.
> 
> Let's say you have an advantage....let's say you have experienced eyes driving around in all of your service areas realizing current conditions, and knowing exactly when and where weather starts and where it's progressing to. Remember, these people are trucks are costing you $$$ doing this.
> 
> That's valuable information, eh? Pretty comforting knowing you will not miss out on incoming weather, and also being privy to protocol....


Hi TCLA, not sure about your area but I can say I have not lost a customer to another contractor here on plowsite. Of course Im up in the Waterford area but it would be nice to get a goods night sleep and not having to look out the window every couple of hours. I have seen and been a part of the many Michigan guys who have helped each other out. I don't look at it quite the same way as you do I guess. In this buisness we are all going to lose accounts over time and I can see your point in not wanting to help out someone who now has your account.

Regards Mike


----------



## Luther

terrapro;1126499 said:


> I am picking up a hint of angry towards a few lost contracts, hope you guys at Troy Clogg are doing okay this year!


Nope, not at all. I don't think you're picking up on what I'm sending out.

Yes it's true we lost a few to ridiculous and needless cut-throating this year, but losing and gaining sites year after year is nothing new or that upsetting. We have a good track record of getting things back. We're not trying to take on plowing and salting the world, but it is the goal to get the profit margins where they should be.


----------



## Matson Snow

terrapro;1126499 said:


> I am picking up a hint of angry towards a few lost contracts, hope you guys at Troy Clogg are doing okay this year!


I can't speak for the Boys and Girls of Troy Clogg...But. it sounds to me they are getting tired of Some contractors Lowballing ways JMO...Happy Thanksgiing Everyone..:salute:..


----------



## Luther

flykelley;1126516 said:


> Hi TCLA, not sure about your area but I can say I have not lost a customer to another contractor here on plowsite. Of course Im up in the Waterford area but it would be nice to get a goods night sleep and not having to look out the window every couple of hours. I have seen and been a part of the many Michigan guys who have helped each other out. I don't look at it quite the same way as you do I guess. In this buisness we are all going to lose accounts over time and I can see your point in not wanting to help out someone who now has your account.
> 
> Regards Mike


We don't know each other Mike, but I can tell you're a stand up guy based on your postings. Anyone who knows me will be able to tell of my character and how I operate, or how helpful I may be.

I can't say the same as you though....my experience has not been all positive with every member here.


----------



## Luther

Matson Snow;1126524 said:


> ...But. it sounds to me they are getting tired of Some contractors Lowballing ways:


This is nothing new....it always has been frustrating.

The point of my original post (#15,146) was not complaining about cut-throats. It was about sharing information....


----------



## Matson Snow

TCLA;1126540 said:


> This is nothing new....it always has been frustrating.
> 
> The point of my original post (#15,146) was not complaining about cut-throats. It was about sharing information....


Understood.......and Misunderstood....Happy Thanksgiving....Gotta Go...:waving:


----------



## Lightningllc

Jim, it was just a idea, but your right I should stick to my 15 year track record, can I get in the circle of trust.???? Did my cousin Aaron call you I told him to call he said he has time and manpower. When would be the best time to call. Pm me your cell


----------



## alternative

*Dont get me started with the lowballer/cheap ass BS*

Agree with getting the profit margins where they should be--sh*t get em back to where they were 10 yrs ago would be nice.....LOTS of lowball, cut-throat (dont know how to run a business, should be working for someone else) type guys around me...its all in the sales and how you sell yourself and your company. Some use the cheap price tactic, some use quality service...ME-- always quality--Screw the low price... Cheap people like cheap services and cheap contractors rarely last. I have been pretty good at retaining my clientel over the past 20 years! 
Just my .02

{PS-- I did however see one of those brown 'Brikman trucks" in my area the other day. Wtf.--- Get them outta here.They are the kings of mass production snow plowing-lol}


----------



## Luther

Lightningllc;1126560 said:


> Jim, it was just a idea.....


And a great one at that.

The whole point of my drift was to lead to being helpful....

Shameless plug time ~ We have gone to the expense of being a sponsor of this site. We have created Pink because we believe it is a superior product for the same if not a lower price than other competitive blends.

This may be of interest to fellow Wixom, South Lyon, Milford and Brighton area snow fighters. We are soon to open our Brighton store, to supply/sell colleagues with bulk salt and bagged products and other support during winter events. Our pricing will be in line with other suppliers. We most likely will be giving salt and bags away to every new customer to this store. One free ton and one free bag of Pink is what we are considering doing to get this thing off the ground.

My drift was leading to sharing information such as Lightning has suggested to the individuals who will be customers of this store. I wouldn't want anyone who is either a customer of ours, or anyone who may be part of our team to miss out on any opportunity.


----------



## Lightningllc

U guys going to the mains building on old 23. I looked at buying it and doing the same thing but I bought a shop elsewhere


----------



## Luther

He wanted too much $$$$. 

We will be right across the street though....

Parking equipment and truck opportunities also for those who need a home for their stuff ~ when their stuff is not working.

These are some of the things we are working on.


----------



## flykelley

TCLA;1126535 said:


> We don't know each other Mike, but I can tell you're a stand up guy based on your postings. Anyone who knows me will be able to tell of my character and how I operate, or how helpful I may be.
> 
> I can't say the same as you though....my experience has not been all positive with every member here.


Understood TCLA I know there are POS contractors in the area, I have only had to deal with him once and he is not part of this site. For the most part the guys who have been around here for awhile, not just the number of post you have seem to be good guys. I have been given and have given work with members in this forum. Hopefully the POS sort themselves out and go away to not be heard from again. I just a small time operation trying to grow slowly and do it the right way. I do think this is a great thread for the area and for the most part the info shared is pretty good. Hope you have a Great Thanksgiving.

Regards Mike


----------



## Luther

Lightningllc;1126560 said:


> Did my cousin Aaron call you I told him to call he said he has time and manpower. When would be the best time to call. Pm me your cell


No he hasn't. I will pm you my cell number.


----------



## Luther

I seem to be having 'puter issues now. My spell check is not functioning, I cant pm, I can't do multiple quotes in a post.

I'll be in the office Friday morning. We will talk about that then, and the other thing you and I talked about the other day Justin.....

Hope everyone has a great Thanksgiving Day with their families! Time for me to help wifey with all the prep work before the crowd shows.


----------



## Lightningllc

Jim text me 248-240-7298


----------



## terrapro

TCLA;1126589 said:


> This may be of interest to fellow Wixom, South Lyon, Milford and Brighton area snow fighters. We are soon to open our Brighton store, to supply/sell colleagues with bulk salt and bagged products and other support during winter events. Our pricing will be in line with other suppliers. We most likely will be giving salt and bags away to every new customer to this store. One free ton and one free bag of Pink is what we are considering doing to get this thing off the ground.
> 
> .


Cool, when do you open up shop?


----------



## brookline

Man I wish we had as many resources of suppliers and equipment dealers ect., in downriver as tou guys seem to have up in your areas by Farmington/Wixom ect. Then again it also seems like there is more contractors up there than down here.


----------



## brookline

Happy Thanksgiving everyone. BTW rumor has it Carefree Lawn Center is looking to sell out. I heard $2.5Mil and they turned down $1.5 cash. Like I said rumor though if anyone has been looking. Sure wish I could swing it.


----------



## CSC Contracting

Happy turkey day everyone.. TLCA please keep us posted on the Brighton store That would be a great location for me.


----------



## P&M Landscaping

brookline;1126732 said:


> Happy Thanksgiving everyone. BTW rumor has it Carefree Lawn Center is looking to sell out. I heard $2.5Mil and they turned down $1.5 cash. Like I said rumor though if anyone has been looking. Sure wish I could swing it.


Brookline, if you need bulk salt call Dan K's, he's got pretty good prices and will be able to load all during in a storm.


----------



## CSC Contracting

Anyone know if Wolverine in Ann Arbor will be open tonight if we have to salt?


----------



## lawnprolawns

Happy Thanksgiving. What's everyone thinking for tonight? Going to ice up? I sure hope not. I have a big 'ol metal leaf box and leaf loader in the dump truck at the moment, and, shame on me, haven't tested the salter yet. Should work though, been kept inside and lubed up. If not, we'll bust out the fertilizer spreaders and run like mad.. haha


----------



## Lightningllc

I wish xpress would chime in with his 2 cents about tonight got alot of salting to do if needed


----------



## magnatrac

It's 44 degrss out right now and the ground hasn't even begun to freeze. I'd say you are more than safe to take it easy and have a few beers tonight !!! It is eventually going to get cold tonight but most of the precip should be gone before things really get cold. The only place it might snow any amount is at the ski hills. They did a test run the other night it was just enough to make it look white.

just my .02 , shaun


----------



## ajslands

magnatrac;1126946 said:


> It's 44 degrss out right now and the ground hasn't even begun to freeze. I'd say you are more than safe to take it easy and have a few beers tonight !!! It is eventually going to get cold tonight but most of the precip should be gone before things really get cold. The only place it might snow any amount is at the ski hills. They did a test run the other night it was just enough to make it look white.
> 
> just my .02 , shaun


Ya it's 48 here but it (accuweather) says it's suppose to drop down to 27 by 7 am tommorow. I believe some managers will want a salting just as a reassurance.

L8tor g8tors! And happy Thanksgiving. Oh and be safe tommorow if you go out.


----------



## newhere

TCLA;1126606 said:


> He wanted too much $$$$.
> 
> We will be right across the street though....
> 
> Parking equipment and truck opportunities also for those who need a home for their stuff ~ when their stuff is not working.
> 
> These are some of the things we are working on.


Is it the yellow building on the west side of old 23 or the big grey building? Are you guys running out of there year round with supplies or will this be a salt only kinda deal?


----------



## flykelley

lawnprolawns;1126926 said:


> Happy Thanksgiving. What's everyone thinking for tonight? Going to ice up? I sure hope not. I have a big 'ol metal leaf box and leaf loader in the dump truck at the moment, and, shame on me, haven't tested the salter yet. Should work though, been kept inside and lubed up. If not, we'll bust out the fertilizer spreaders and run like mad.. haha


Been there and done that myself. I just got my salt spreader on, it was cleaned and lubed and worked when we put it away this spring but the spinner wouldn't go round n round! :yow!: One new spinner motor later and we are good to go. Need a paint job but Im thinking I will wait till spring sandblast everything, paint, new bearings, and it will be good for a few more years.

Mike


----------



## P&M Landscaping

lawnprolawns;1126926 said:


> Happy Thanksgiving. What's everyone thinking for tonight? Going to ice up? I sure hope not. I have a big 'ol metal leaf box and leaf loader in the dump truck at the moment, and, shame on me, haven't tested the salter yet. Should work though, been kept inside and lubed up. If not, we'll bust out the fertilizer spreaders and run like mad.. haha


I wish I had a salter to lube up..


----------



## Glockshot73!

Happy thanksgiving all. I think tonight and the morning will be quiet, then again if it's not and all the retail stores having black Friday sales have icy parking lots were gonna be in big trouble!


----------



## TheXpress2002

There is no need for everyone to get their panties in a bunch over tonight


----------



## ajslands

TheXpress2002;1127048 said:


> There is no need for everyone to get their panties in a bunch over tonight


How about tommorow morning?


----------



## P&M Landscaping

ajslands;1127066 said:


> How about tommorow morning?


I think between the high ground temps, and moderate winds that are going to move in, I think every thing will dry up long before we get any ice.


----------



## TheXpress2002

.........or tomorrow


----------



## Tscape

CSC Contracting;1126912 said:


> Anyone know if Wolverine in Ann Arbor will be open tonight if we have to salt?


I saw you called, Chris. I don't think we will be salting at all. If you need bulk try Rock Connection. They are like 7-eleven, not the cheapest, but convenient.


----------



## terrapro

TheXpress2002;1127048 said:


> There is no need for everyone to get their panties in a bunch over tonight





TheXpress2002;1127078 said:


> .........or tomorrow


Thanks Xpress!


----------



## snow_man_48045

Wind picking up here big time now, snowing steady temps at 38F dropped 10 degrees in a hour........


----------



## blue sky guy

We wont get any snow or ice til Dec. It been TOO WARM. My last year records show Dec. 9-12-15..etc were hammered. Anyway, we are in the clear for a week or two. Sleep well til then.


----------



## eatonpaving

*just got the call*

just got the call to salt all sidewalks, will be in the mid 20s by 1 am.....

*HERE WE GO.*


----------



## ajslands

snow_man_48045;1127322 said:


> Wind picking up here big time now, snowing steady temps at 38F dropped 10 degrees in a hour........


Ya same here with the wind. Little bit of wet snow falling and temps startig to drop.


----------



## Metro Lawn

patches of ice as of now.


----------



## ChaseCreekSnow

Wow, haven't posted on here in a while...just so you guys know, most main roads are icy right now...some parking lots are sheets of ice...Farmington hills and livonia areas.. I just slid turning onto 7 and middle belt...nothing happening at angelos on 8 mile..yet. Just a heads up to all.
Happy turkey day!ussmileyflag


----------



## grassmaster06

Is angelos going to be open tonight


----------



## CSC Contracting

Most lots in A2 dry. Still had to spot salt.


----------



## alwayz-plowin

Just did my salt run at my stores in Farmington and Westbloomfield!!!!! love winter! 
Be careful guys yons of black ice out here! 
Road commission prob wont come out.


----------



## Patrick34

*Salt*

Just got done spot salting, nothing too major, a few ice areas here and there. Going to bed, enjoy the weekend guys.


----------



## flykelley

Its 7 AM here in Waterford, just got back from buying myself a christmas present at Harbour Frieght and there is a little bit on ice where the rain pooled up on the roads. So watch the low spots they can be slippery. Most lots are dry and ice free up here. Its cold as hell out there though.

Mike


----------



## firelwn82

I agree with TCLA on the whole sharing info about weather conditions. I think it's a business owners job to take care of watching the weather. Either by doing it him/her self or paying somebody to do it for them. Either way its there responsibility. It gives that business the cutting edge to the others. Not only that but why would I want to give another company my information that I worked for and then have them eyeballing my accounts the next year? Snow is a very extremely cut throat business and any Joe blow can do it. "Half assed" but it takes a true company to do it right and make people happy. I'm just waiting for the 2nd and 3rd events to see how many customers are pissy about there "CHEAP" service and the phone starts ringing off the hook. 

On another note I hope every ones Turkey Day was Great. Mine was good.


----------



## Lightningllc

I did not salt last night felt it was not needed Everything dried up, managers hate seeing bills for spot salting and a event like last night was one of those iffy calls.


----------



## Luther

You bet. Most everything ended up being bone dry.

The decision to not salt is always the harder call to make than the no brainer when everything is covered.

Spot salting, or very selective salting would not have been out of order on problematic areas.


----------



## Luther

newhere;1126970 said:


> Is it the yellow building on the west side of old 23 or the big grey building? Are you guys running out of there year round with supplies or will this be a salt only kinda deal?


It's yellow, just south of the party store at Spencer and Old 23.

We do intend on selling other bulk supplies during the "growing season" too.


----------



## Leisure Time LC

Lightningllc;1126334 said:


> Does anyone have a text message program set up so when it is a salting event we can send it to a list of guys to help everyone out, group texting for snow and ice events!!!!!


I am in for that


----------



## alternative

Start a new tread with Michigan Contact list for Text:?
everyone add their info- then have someone from each area be the lookout call man for a particular day or week..? How else can this be done.?

New thread


----------



## ajslands

Leisure Time LC;1127523 said:


> I am in for that


Good thing I posted a program that does that!


----------



## Luther

Anyone else see the Brighton sites that were hammered with salt this morning?

OMG!!!! :laughing:


----------



## Matson Snow

TCLA;1127583 said:


> Anyone else see the Brighton sites that were hammered with salt this morning?
> 
> OMG!!!! :laughing:


Maybee they were Pre-Salting..........


----------



## terrapro

TCLA;1127583 said:


> Anyone else see the Brighton sites that were hammered with salt this morning?
> 
> OMG!!!! :laughing:


I saw a few, wasn't paying to much attention. Someone must have had a itchy salt finger.


----------



## Matson Snow

terrapro;1127588 said:


> I saw a few, wasn't paying to much attention. Someone must have had a itchy salt finger.


Or an Empty wallet....Trying to get the billing rolling....


----------



## Luther

Great way to upset a client right out of the gates.


----------



## terrapro

Well we are going to go and try to finish up another cleanup! I might be able to call it quits until spring after this one.


----------



## A&LSiteService

TCLA are you refering to the cvs on the corner of grand river and main street?...


----------



## Luther

Yea. And the Mejier, and the Post Office.....

I understand it's always better to error on the side of safety, but...


----------



## brookline

Wow it's windy! I hate cleanups when it's windy. But, this would be the last day if I can finish them but the wind is driving me nuts! :realmad:


----------



## Leisure Time LC

They salted my credit union and I just laughed, the parking lot was bone dry.


----------



## Lightningllc

Jim it was a company on old 23 that salted everything And they laid it down


----------



## eatonpaving

*salt*

at 3 am my lots in novi had alot of ice, i got 5 calls by 4.30 so i salted, people at the department stores are crazy on black Friday.....kohls on haggerty was full, not one parking spot left....


----------



## terrapro

Lightningllc;1127748 said:


> Jim it was a company on old 23 that salted everything And they laid it down


Beauchamps? They have a rental company also, I think its called "The Rental Store" or something like that.


----------



## Lightningllc

No names mentioned


----------



## newhere

terrapro;1127781 said:


> Beauchamps? They have a rental company also, I think its called "The Rental Store" or something like that.


That one buzzed right over didn't it?


----------



## firelwn82

Have a question to some of the guys who install there own stuff. I have to add a truck to the operation and the only thing I have is an 09' F-150 FX4 package. The bad is its rated for 3900 and it has a 5.4 ext cab and 6.5 box. I'm partial to blizzard but could honestly care less just NOT a Meyer.... all input would be good thanks.


----------



## snowman6

The Kroger by me in Milford was salted.


----------



## magnatrac

firelwn82;1127899 said:


> Have a question to some of the guys who install there own stuff. I have to add a truck to the operation and the only thing I have is an 09' F-150 FX4 package. The bad is its rated for 3900 and it has a 5.4 ext cab and 6.5 box. I'm partial to blizzard but could honestly care less just NOT a Meyer.... all input would be good thanks.


The new f-150's with the plow prep option can carry 700 lbs. I know they have heavy coils which would be easy to change out but not sure what else is different. I know they also require the heavy duty tow package when you add the plow prep so something else must also change. I would atleast do the coils and then run any one of the 7' 6" light weight plows. Most of them are near or under 500 lbs. I know you like blizzard but any brand will work. Pick one you can get parts for easily.

Good luck ,shaun


----------



## alwayz-plowin

Had A gooooooodddd salt run This morning!!!!!

Sprayed all over my commercial lots!
Black Friday shoppers were the worse!!!!!!!!!!
Cussing me out because they were getting wet by my brine after they clearly walk RIGHT behind me 
Full lights on and all!


----------



## Leisure Time LC

*Salt Spreader for Sale*

Truckcraft Tailgate Aluminum spreader for sale $3200.00 OBO

This unit is 6000.00 brand new


----------



## Lightningllc

Snowing at my house in Brighton. It's coming down good.


----------



## grassmaster06

Weather bug says around an inch tonight maybe a real salt run tonight


----------



## Leisure Time LC

Nothing here in Westland


----------



## VIPHGM

Hey just thought i might put this out there to the guys in the area that i am selling a 2007 Boss Standard duty 7'6 plow with a newer cutting edge and deflector, i have it on CL for 2700 but if someone on here is interested ill let it go for 2500... comes with a full wiring harness and hand held controller, mount was off of a 2007 GMC 2500 truck..... the only reason why i am selling is changing up to a new Boss Super Duty VXT on Monday and would like to sell this plow to go towards the new one... any questions just PM or call my cell at 248-379-5358... im in the Rochester/ Sterling Heights area Thanks

and i apologize for putting stuff up for sale on this board but figured i would rather see one of the good guys end up with a good plow then some guy off of CL 

Also Intellicast and weather channel are not calling for any accumulation but noaa and underground are calling for under 1".... who knows we will see by morning


----------



## grassmaster06

Still no flakes in dearborn/ detroit


----------



## eatonpaving

*snow*

just a few flakes in westland..................


----------



## Moonlighter

Same thing here in Pontiac, few flakes coming down.


----------



## Metro Lawn

Nothing on the eastside yet.


----------



## Leisure Time LC

Everybody must be sleeping after they salted last night


----------



## Lightningllc

I got 10 hrs of sleep I was up every 2 hrs though nothing stuck though


----------



## ajslands

Lightningllc;1128757 said:


> I got 10 hrs of sleep I was up every 2 hrs though nothing stuck though


Ya I woke up at 5 and saw the ground was bare, (I didn't think anyhing was going to happen) and I was glad beause I just finished installing my salter mount about 20 minutes ago.

Maybe we'll see something next weekend!


----------



## snowman6

I went to sleep around midnight and woke up at 4a.m and seen a little dusting on the cars. But then I realized it was just from the wind lol. Can't wait until we actually get something to do around here. All of the weather channels are saying close to 50 for Monday and Tuesday and then back down close to freezing temps after Wednesday. Then if you follow this link it says we might be in store for what "could possibly be one heck of a storm" next weekend.:realmad: I wish it would just snow already or atleast give us a good idea of when it might happen.
http://www.accuweather.com/blogs/news/story/42168/talk-of-a-northeast-snowstorm-1.asp
Sorry for spilling my guts. Just sick of the anticipation. HAVE A GOOD WEEKEND.:waving:


----------



## Lightningllc

I hate the largest snowfall of the year being the first push.


----------



## Metro Lawn

Lightningllc;1128824 said:


> I hate the largest snowfall of the year being the first push.


I 2nd that for sure


----------



## P&M Landscaping

x3 on the push... I like to ease into the season... It's been cold these last two days selling christmas tress, that wind chill is BRUTAL!


----------



## snowman6

X4... I am all for jumping in nice and easy like a nice 2-3" snow fall for the first one or two pushes just to kind of get "warmed up" before we get smacked with a storm that turns an 11 hour night into a 28 hour night lol.:waving:


----------



## firelwn82

magnatrac;1128006 said:


> The new f-150's with the plow prep option can carry 700 lbs.
> Good luck ,shaun


Thanks Shaun. I was figuring all of this but just want some opinions. Were going to put bigger springs and put 200 or 300 #'s in the rear. That should help. It doesn't have the factory plow prep, it was never supposed to be a plow truck but its happening that way. payup
I still have to get with you about the liquid salt too. Hopefully Monday I can give you a call.
Thanks again Shaun


----------



## grassmaster06

Finished the last of my clean ups today,let it snow.if any has a good 350 or 454 chevy truck motor for sale let me know ,my 94 3 yard dump has a dead cylinder .I would just rebuild it but I don't have a large enough place to do so , plus its getting cold


----------



## Tscape

firelwn82;1129033 said:


> Thanks Shaun. I was figuring all of this but just want some opinions. Were going to put bigger springs and put 200 or 300 #'s in the rear. That should help. It doesn't have the factory plow prep, it was never supposed to be a plow truck but its happening that way. payup
> I still have to get with you about the liquid salt too. Hopefully Monday I can give you a call.
> Thanks again Shaun


My buddy drives an 04 F150 ext. cab, short bed with a Blizzard plow on it. He is a supervisor, so it might not work as hard as yours will. And he has a company mechanic to do whatever needs doing, and it has had it's fair share of ball joints, tie rods, etc. That being said, I think it has 230,000 miles or so on it and it still looks fabulous. Hell, I'm jealous that all I can own at this point are Super Dutys. I would much rather drive an F150!


----------



## michigancutter

Whats up guys, Last week of clean ups, then bring on the snow. How was bidding season for eveyone?? some low prices out there on salting this season. didnt get what i wanted but still happy.
Lets hope we start with a couple small amounts to get familar with new lots then bring on the big snow.lol
hell in a month will be *****ing about needing a break from snow.lol
glad lawns are done sick of dealing with the ******** of grass.
hope we all have a great snow season and limited break downs.


----------



## TheXpress2002

snowman6;1128796 said:


> I went to sleep around midnight and woke up at 4a.m and seen a little dusting on the cars. But then I realized it was just from the wind lol. Can't wait until we actually get something to do around here. All of the weather channels are saying close to 50 for Monday and Tuesday and then back down close to freezing temps after Wednesday. Then if you follow this link it says we might be in store for what "could possibly be one heck of a storm" next weekend.:realmad: I wish it would just snow already or atleast give us a good idea of when it might happen.
> http://www.accuweather.com/blogs/news/story/42168/talk-of-a-northeast-snowstorm-1.asp
> Sorry for spilling my guts. Just sick of the anticipation. HAVE A GOOD WEEKEND.:waving:


You have to take what they post with a grain of salt. They love to hype anything along the Atlantic seaboard. So far this season the models have been worthless. I will not post anything until 3 days out because I would look like a babbling baffoon with a 7 day outlook. We will continue to battle sub freezing days then mid 40 degree days for the next week or so. Timing will be key if it will be snow or rain.


----------



## Lightningllc

Next weekend might be a fun one, that helps to get everything in order this week


----------



## Jason Pallas

Screw all this talk of snow. I just got back from Mexico. Woke up this am with a tequilla bottle at my feet and 80 degrees - ending it stuck back here. blahhhhhhh.


----------



## Lightningllc

Alittle jealous Jason, wish I could say that.


----------



## M&S Property

Jason Pallas;1129290 said:


> Screw all this talk of snow. I just got back from Mexico. Woke up this am with a tequilla bottle at my feet and 80 degrees - ending it stuck back here. blahhhhhhh.


I know the feeling, got back from Jamaica a two weeks ago and I still can't handle this cold weather.


----------



## Luther

TheXpress2002;1129231 said:


> I will not post anything until 3 days out because I would look like a babbling baffoon with a 7 day outlook.


Not good.

Feel free any time to give us a little hope on something 5-7 days out. No one here is going to dog you.


----------



## Lightningllc

Xpress u are plowsites weatherman u do a better job than 2-4-7 at calling weather, we need ur input no matter if it's 3 days or 10 days.


----------



## 2FAST4U

well just got back from deer camp yesterday with three nice bucks. pops shot an 8, mops shot an 8, and i shot a 9pt. Left in a killer snow storm, 4" all ready on the ground. Thinking winters here to stay for the boys and girls of the U.P.

Well headed out the door to get started on a few clean ups today. weve got about a dozen left to do for the year, then bring on the snow.


----------



## firelwn82

Tscape;1129059 said:


> Hell, I'm jealous that all I can own at this point are Super Dutys. I would much rather drive an F150!


I hear you. These new F-150 are amazing in every aspect. This truck and plow are basically going to be used for about 4-5 hours in a subdivision cleaning the streets and thats it. Nothing to much.


----------



## brookline

I am itching for some snow to get here also. But I really can't wait until I get the last of the cleanups done timorrow so I can put the chute back on the salter and leave it instead of removing it all the time to pull the trailer. PITA. After tomorrow, let it snow!


----------



## grf_1000

well we plowed,salted and did sidewalks yesterday. first full pushes of the season here in Gaylord. had to do some clean up pushes the last couple of days and salt the lots. Bring on winter i'm ready.


----------



## smoore45

firelwn82;1127899 said:


> Have a question to some of the guys who install there own stuff. I have to add a truck to the operation and the only thing I have is an 09' F-150 FX4 package. The bad is its rated for 3900 and it has a 5.4 ext cab and 6.5 box. I'm partial to blizzard but could honestly care less just NOT a Meyer.... all input would be good thanks.


I put a Boss Sport Duty 7'6" on my 08'. It was easy to install and its been a great plow. I put the 2" spacers in the front to give the extra clearance, but those aren't really required if you stick with a lighter plow. The plow weighs around 450lbs and only exceeds the front axle rating by like 100 lbs. Its been plowing/salting(Western 1000) small commercial sites for 2 years now and works like a charm. However, I think the front Tirods are getting a little play in them after 40k. Even if I have to do some front end work every 2-3 years, I love to have a set up like this for the small accounts. I'm sure it would make a great driveway truck too.


----------



## silvetouch

*plow drivers*

Any of you guys know anyone that would be interested in driving 1 of our plow trucks. I am looking for 1 driver for sure....possibly 2. I'm trying to steer away from "craigslist employees" 

Thanks.


----------



## Lightningllc

I have 2 v box steel salters for sale a 10' Swenson and a 8' western salt spreaders. I need them out of my yard this week both for $1000. They both worked 3 years ago when they were parked. Both have gas engines. They have to be gone by wens day.

My cell is 2482407298


----------



## terrapro

Lightningllc;1129749 said:


> I have 2 v box steel salters for sale a 10' Swenson and a 8' western salt spreaders. I need them out of my yard this week both for $1000. They both worked 3 years ago when they were parked. Both have gas engines. They have to be gone by wens day.
> 
> My cell is 2482407298


Left you a messege


----------



## Lightningllc

terrapro;1129835 said:


> Left you a messege


My shop is in downtown south Lyon I will be there all day other than I have to meet Jim at tcla sometime in the pm


----------



## Metro Lawn

Jason Pallas;1129290 said:


> Screw all this talk of snow. I just got back from Mexico. Woke up this am with a tequilla bottle at my feet and 80 degrees - ending it stuck back here. blahhhhhhh.


So how did things go at the Jason Pallas Landscaping booth at the Mexican job fair? rofl

Picture of the Pallas Landscaping Family :laughing:


----------



## BossPlow2010

Metro Lawn;1130440 said:


> So how did things go at the Jason Pallas Landscaping booth at the Mexican job fair? rofl
> 
> Picture of the Pallas Landscaping Family :laughing:


So which one is Jason?


----------



## terrapro

Lightningllc;1130200 said:


> My shop is in downtown south Lyon I will be there all day other than I have to meet Jim at tcla sometime in the pm


We will be in the area of 23/96 doing a cleanup tomorrow midday. I willl try to call in the morning and catch you for a time.


----------



## michigancutter

Hey guys, looking for a 1997 or newer crew cab 4x4 perfer a chevy or gmc. doesnt have to be new just somthing for a walk crew. let me know what you have or know. thanks


----------



## irlandscaper

Well guys I got my cab lights from Atomic. 5 lights and a flasher. Expect to do all of the wiring and connections yourself. I did need to call them once, turns out ford flipped the ground. They are awesome!!! I havent seen them at night yet, but they are bright. Headliner doent need to come completely down either. 8/10 Id buy again. Hope this helps...


----------



## TheXpress2002

Ok.....my inbox on here has been flooded after my last post. 

Word throughout the weather community is that the next 3 weeks are to be the worst of the winter for the Mississippi eastward. I am still on the fence with this because the cold weather has not caught up to the current weather pattern. We are currently on the warm side of the pattern. I think if a change is to occur the signal will come this upcoming weekend. There is an opportunity of snow beginning Saturday morning through the Sunday morning time frame. The cold air seems to be in place with a Pac West flow and a system cutting across the plains. Early indications are the system will pass to our south. Looks to be a quick moving system and the areas affected would be 69 south with totals higher the further south you go. If the best case scenario plays out it would be a 2-4 inch system depending on the amount of tapped moisture.

Please understand quite a bit has to come together the next 5 days.


----------



## PowersTree

Looking to sub my sidewalk crew. The crew consists of 2 guys with Toro single stages (brand new), a 28 inch two stage, and two push spreaders. Looking to get $50/hr for the crew ($25 man hour) Third man available, but would need $65 per hour.


----------



## Lightningllc

PowersTree;1130721 said:


> Looking to sub my sidewalk crew. The crew consists of 2 guys with Toro single stages (brand new), a 28 inch two stage, and two push spreaders. Looking to get $50/hr for the crew ($25 man hour) Third man available, but would need $65 per hour.


Where are u located and what area do you service


----------



## newhere

PowersTree;1130721 said:


> Looking to sub my sidewalk crew. The crew consists of 2 guys with Toro single stages (brand new), a 28 inch two stage, and two push spreaders. Looking to get $50/hr for the crew ($25 man hour) Third man available, but would need $65 per hour.


you need to charge more!!! 15 an hour extra help is insane, thats what you should be paying your guys plus tax, workers comp and all the goodies. A three man crew should bring you at least 125 an hour. Remember your paying for the equipment and the gas and truck to get around.


----------



## PowersTree

newhere;1130784 said:


> you need to charge more!!! 15 an hour extra help is insane, thats what you should be paying your guys plus tax, workers comp and all the goodies. A three man crew should bring you at least 125 an hour. Remember your paying for the equipment and the gas and truck to get around.


If I could get it, I would. Best offer I had so far was $60 hour for a seasonal bid that the $60 figure is guessing the man hours. At that time I didn't have comp, as I have been solo all the way up to fall cleanups.

I am in the Clarkston area, the jobs we have now are near long lk and middlebelt. About 2 hours worth.


----------



## flykelley

TheXpress2002;1130714 said:


> Ok.....my inbox on here has been flooded after my last post.
> 
> Word throughout the weather community is that the next 3 weeks are to be the worst of the winter for the Mississippi eastward. I am still on the fence with this because the cold weather has not caught up to the current weather pattern. We are currently on the warm side of the pattern. I think if a change is to occur the signal will come this upcoming weekend. There is an opportunity of snow beginning Saturday morning through the Sunday morning time frame. The cold air seems to be in place with a Pac West flow and a system cutting across the plains. Early indications are the system will pass to our south. Looks to be a quick moving system and the areas affected would be 69 south with totals higher the further south you go. If the best case scenario plays out it would be a 2-4 inch system depending on the amount of tapped moisture.
> 
> Please understand quite a bit has to come together the next 5 days.


Xpress Im sure your inbox has blown up because we are all weather *****s around here. We want to know what the man (you) has to say about it compared to the rest of the nuts.

Regards Mike


----------



## Matson Snow

TheXpress2002;1130714 said:


> Ok.....my inbox on here has been flooded after my last post.
> 
> Word throughout the weather community is that the next 3 weeks are to be the worst of the winter for the Mississippi eastward. I am still on the fence with this because the cold weather has not caught up to the current weather pattern. We are currently on the warm side of the pattern. I think if a change is to occur the signal will come this upcoming weekend. There is an opportunity of snow beginning Saturday morning through the Sunday morning time frame. The cold air seems to be in place with a Pac West flow and a system cutting across the plains. Early indications are the system will pass to our south. Looks to be a quick moving system and the areas affected would be 69 south with totals higher the further south you go. If the best case scenario plays out it would be a 2-4 inch system depending on the amount of tapped moisture.
> 
> Please understand quite a bit has to come together the next 5 days.


Thanks for the Info Xpress...Dave Rexroth of Channel 7 says wax up your shovel for the weekend.....We will see....


----------



## Allor Outdoor

Not sure if anyone is interested, but I was thinking it might be cost effective for a few of us smaller guys to try and start ordering in bulk.
I am sure most guys have already put in their orders for snow stakes, gloves, safety vests, light beacons, PALLETS OF ICE MELT, shovels, etc...
but for those of you who have not, lets try and work together on this.

I personally am always looking for more of anything listed above...most notably PALLETS OF ICE MELT!
If a few of us can work together and order a truck (or few truck) loads worth of BAGGED product it will save all of us some $$$$.

I have the space to be able to store the pallets, for those of you who use a decent amount but don't have the space to keep it. I can have it dropped here at my yard in Commerce Twp (just north of Novi), and it can be picked up here on an as needed basis.

Message me if this is something any of you guys might be interested in for any snow related product that we can get a quantity discount on.

Thanks,
Brian


----------



## terrapro

Allor Outdoor;1131171 said:


> Not sure if anyone is interested, but I was thinking it might be cost effective for a few of us smaller guys to try and start ordering in bulk.
> I am sure most guys have already put in their orders for snow stakes, gloves, safety vests, light beacons, PALLETS OF ICE MELT, shovels, etc...
> but for those of you who have not, lets try and work together on this.
> 
> I personally am always looking for more of anything listed above...most notably PALLETS OF ICE MELT!
> If a few of us can work together and order a truck (or few truck) loads worth of BAGGED product it will save all of us some $$$$.
> 
> I have the space to be able to store the pallets, for those of you who use a decent amount but don't have the space to keep it. I can have it dropped here at my yard in Commerce Twp (just north of Novi), and it can be picked up here on an as needed basis.
> 
> Message me if this is something any of you guys might be interested in for any snow related product that we can get a quantity discount on.
> 
> Thanks,
> Brian


Hmmm....I am starting to get the funny feeling you want some pallets of ice melt Brian.

If I didnt already have my ice melting products I would go in with you. Maybe next year, spring time probably, we could lock down a good price of the pink stuff


----------



## Allor Outdoor

terrapro;1131185 said:


> Hmmm....I am starting to get the funny feeling you want some pallets of ice melt Brian.
> 
> If I didnt already have my ice melting products I would go in with you. Maybe next year, spring time probably, we could lock down a good price of the pink stuff


Good guess Cole....I definitely could go for a few pallets of it right about now!


----------



## TheXpress2002

Allor Outdoor;1131171 said:


> Not sure if anyone is interested, but I was thinking it might be cost effective for a few of us smaller guys to try and start ordering in bulk.
> I am sure most guys have already put in their orders for snow stakes, gloves, safety vests, light beacons, PALLETS OF ICE MELT, shovels, etc...
> but for those of you who have not, lets try and work together on this.
> 
> I personally am always looking for more of anything listed above...most notably PALLETS OF ICE MELT!
> If a few of us can work together and order a truck (or few truck) loads worth of BAGGED product it will save all of us some $$$$.
> 
> I have the space to be able to store the pallets, for those of you who use a decent amount but don't have the space to keep it. I can have it dropped here at my yard in Commerce Twp (just north of Novi), and it can be picked up here on an as needed basis.
> 
> Message me if this is something any of you guys might be interested in for any snow related product that we can get a quantity discount on.
> 
> Thanks,
> Brian


I have quite a bit of indoor space here in Canton that I would also be able to store pallets if we were to go this route in the future


----------



## alternative

Anyone know who else sells SaltDogg parts beside angelos- Prefer local.
Need a vibrator- was gonna check Lovers Lane or Precillas, but dont think those are powerful enough---lol 
Seriously- any info would be great.


----------



## Lightningllc

Any where buyers is sold u can get saltdogg


----------



## michigancutter

Im thinking a dusting to a inch on saturday to sunday. More snow to the ohio border. would be nice to get a first salting in just to feel out new lots. Anyone using only calcium this season?

Alternative did you try all seasons?? ernie usually has that stuff


----------



## alternative

michigancutter;1131258 said:


> Im thinking a dusting to a inch on saturday to sunday. More snow to the ohio border. would be nice to get a first salting in just to feel out new lots. Anyone using only calcium this season?
> 
> Alternative did you try all seasons?? ernie usually has that stuff


No Ernie only carries very limited and mostly Snowex

Angelos has one instock, just wondered if anyone around was less expensive. 
No big deal.


----------



## Tscape

alternative;1131272 said:


> No Ernie only carries very limited and mostly Snowex
> 
> Angelos has one instock, just wondered if anyone around was less expensive.
> No big deal.


Less expensive? I have never found anybody to be less expensive. More friendly? Sure. But they do often have some dusty donuts for you.


----------



## Metro Lawn

alternative;1131272 said:


> No Ernie only carries very limited and mostly Snowex
> 
> Angelos has one instock, just wondered if anyone around was less expensive.
> No big deal.


Sean, In all my years dealing with Buyers stuff, you are going to be hard pressed to find anyone cheaper than Angelos. What part do you need?


----------



## alwayz-plowin

I want snow i can plow! I dont really care for all these meteorologist telling us "There will be flurries every other day next week"


Anyone else?


----------



## snowman6

I hear you. I want enough snow to plow too. But it will be here soon ( hopefully) lol. As far as this coming weekend goes I'm lost because one forecaster says it could be enough to shovel meaning 2" or more and another says just a dusting. I guess we just will not know until the weekend gets here. They will know more the closer it gets but I am sure they will talk all week and get us all :redbounce about it and then nothing at all but hopefully I am wrong.:waving:


----------



## magnatrac

J Thomas sells buyers spreaders and parts. Thats where I got my little spreader and parts for it when I need them.


----------



## alternative

Yeah, forgot about JThomas-- and Turf, it becomes expensive when you have an hour and a half (100 mile) round trip drive to pick up a part. Otherwise i know angelos is priced best--I guess i should have said (closer to my location or Free ship) at the same rate as angelos part. 

Not a big deal though-- i will truck my ass out there tomorrow (Again) --i was just there saturday and dont feel like driving agian. 
Over


----------



## TheXpress2002

alternative;1131232 said:


> Anyone know who else sells SaltDogg parts beside angelos- Prefer local.
> Need a vibrator- was gonna check Lovers Lane or Precillas, but dont think those are powerful enough---lol
> Seriously- any info would be great.


http://www.karrierco.com/cgi-bin/shopper.exe?search=action&keywords=Vibrators

I have bought from the site before.


----------



## smoore45

TheXpress2002;1131468 said:


> http://www.karrierco.com/cgi-bin/shopper.exe?search=action&keywords=Vibrators
> 
> I have bought from the site before.


I bought two vibrators from this site last year. It shipped really quick and was impressed with the product. I bought the "kit" that comes with the vibrators, which includes the mounting hardware, wiring and a switch. I think you will need the Z-200 model, but double check their product chart.


----------



## lawnprolawns

Two things...

1. Flew over Brighton yesterday and a good 15-20 people were skiing and boarding. Half the hill was white. Winter cant be too far away.

2. Picture should explain. New Lawn Pro family member.


----------



## P&M Landscaping

lawnprolawns;1131523 said:


> Two things...
> 
> 1. Flew over Brighton yesterday and a good 15-20 people were skiing and boarding. Half the hill was white. Winter cant be too far away.
> 
> 2. Picture should explain. New Lawn Pro family member.
> View attachment 84869


3.) Looks like your going to need to sell a salter to pay for the thing


----------



## newhere

i woulda taken that money and put it down on a new machine or a very lightly used machine. You would be farther ahead. Ive lived.....Ive learned....


----------



## lawnprolawns

newhere;1131542 said:


> i woulda taken that money and put it down on a new machine or a very lightly used machine. You would be farther ahead. Ive lived.....Ive learned....


This is in good shape. I know the history of it and who's owned it for the past 6 years. No surprises here. Also came with two dirt buckets, forks, auger, and sweeper. 



P&M Landscaping;1131537 said:


> 3.) Looks like your going to need to sell a salter to pay for the thing


 Going to test it tomorrow and get back with you!


----------



## brookline

lawnprolawns;1131554 said:


> This is in good shape. I know the history of it and who's owned it for the past 6 years. No surprises here. Also came with two dirt buckets, forks, auger, and sweeper.
> 
> Going to test it tomorrow and get back with you!


Nice! How much should one expect to spend for a good used one with a few attachments?


----------



## lawnprolawns

brookline;1131564 said:


> Nice! How much should one expect to spend for a good used one with a few attachments?


We paid 11K for this, 1800 hours on the machine. Gotta figure the attachments are worth about that...


----------



## Lightningllc

Just bought a bobcat s300 with bucket forks auger rock hound and grapple bucket for 8000 at a auction it has 2100 hours. Oh and cab has heat.


----------



## brookline

As someone who repairs my own equipment and truck, how hard is it to work on those? Would it be cost effective to go used? I try to go used as much as possible because I can fix just about anything but I have never worked on equipment like that before.


----------



## PowersTree

Brookline, I'm right there with you. Ill let someone else take the sticker blow. Around my old job, I did 90% of the maintenance, and its fairly easy work, but parts are pricey.


----------



## Milwaukee

brookline;1131588 said:


> As someone who repairs my own equipment and truck, how hard is it to work on those? Would it be cost effective to go used? I try to go used as much as possible because I can fix just about anything but I have never worked on equipment like that before.


It isn't bad if you know little about diesel and hydraulic system it should be ok.

My friend just got 5 skidsteers so we work on them to get running after sit for long time.

Be careful when you buy used skidsteer because most time it been beat HARDER. We have this one skidsteer that only have 2K hours Whole bushings in loader are EXTREMELY sloppy it rattle.

It best to have skidsteer you be amazing how much it useful.


----------



## firelwn82

TheXpress2002;1131468 said:


> http://www.karrierco.com/cgi-bin/shopper.exe?search=action&keywords=Vibrators


HOLY crap those things are friggen expensive. I was thinking like 100 bucks or something. 249.99 is NUTS!!!! I want one bad but I guess I will stick to slamming on the brakes and getting out the mallet and smacking it for now.... :laughing:


----------



## alternative

lawnprolawns;1131554 said:


> This is in good shape. I know the history of it and who's owned it for the past 6 years. No surprises here. Also came with two dirt buckets, forks, auger, and sweeper.
> 
> Going to test it tomorrow and get back with you!


Nice machine-- 
I think you got your moneys worth, especially with all the attchments. - New basic with one bucket they start at 26k


----------



## alternative

TheXpress2002;1131468 said:


> http://www.karrierco.com/cgi-bin/shopper.exe?search=action&keywords=Vibrators
> 
> I have bought from the site before.


Thanks Ryan.


----------



## firelwn82

did a quick search for vibrator motors. Angelos is the cheapest. 139.95 item #Z100338
Hope this helps. O and I'm getting one shipped when they open...
http://flipflashpages.uniflip.com/2/35249/65267/pub/index.html


----------



## flykelley

firelwn82;1131774 said:


> HOLY crap those things are friggen expensive. I was thinking like 100 bucks or something. 249.99 is NUTS!!!! I want one bad but I guess I will stick to slamming on the brakes and getting out the mallet and smacking it for now.... :laughing:


Karrier's are made if the USA unless he changed suppliers. I have a brand new one from Karrier sitting in the shop somewhere.

Regards Mike


----------



## Lightningllc

I have a Swenson double auger hydraulic tailgate spreader for sale, asking 1000 for it, it was made to replace my tailgate on my dump


----------



## lawnprolawns

Lightningllc;1131579 said:


> Just bought a bobcat s300 with bucket forks auger rock hound and grapple bucket for 8000 at a auction it has 2100 hours. Oh and cab has heat.


Sounds like a steal, maybe more of one than ours. That grapple bucket would be nice! Ours also has heat and wiper, the door is just not on in the picture.


----------



## Lightningllc

It was a deal I already sold the whole package, my wife had a good black Friday we will say,


----------



## Allor Outdoor

Hey guys,
I know this should be a question for the equiptment forum, but I like getting local feedback.
Do any of you guys have experence using a Sno-way plow with down pressure?

We typically run Westerns, but am looking to get something smaller to help do a handful of driveways and help out with drives at condo's.

Any thoughts?


----------



## P&M Landscaping

I know a guy that ran a snow way for commercial on his Jeep, he said it fell apart relatively fast. I know Stuffdeer on here used to run one, so you may be able to PM him.


----------



## WMHLC

Anybody else notice how fine the salt is from morton this year? I just got our first load and its like powder. Almost all fines and no chucks, its super clean. I'm wondering if this stuff is going to be a pain to spread, and ifs its going to freeze up the spreaders when its cold?


----------



## smoore45

firelwn82;1131774 said:


> HOLY crap those things are friggen expensive. I was thinking like 100 bucks or something. 249.99 is NUTS!!!! I want one bad but I guess I will stick to slamming on the brakes and getting out the mallet and smacking it for now.... :laughing:





WMHLC;1132344 said:


> Anybody else notice how fine the salt is from morton this year? I just got our first load and its like powder. Almost all fines and no chucks, its super clean. I'm wondering if this stuff is going to be a pain to spread, and ifs its going to freeze up the spreaders when its cold?


I've found that the finer the material the more problems I have with it. This is where the Vibrators come in. Sick of doing the slamming on the brakes and mallet/shovel/bar routine. That $250 is some of the best $$$ I've spent for my setup.


----------



## Luther

Anyone have a good firewood connection for the Brighton area?


----------



## Lightningllc

Jim how much u need


----------



## Lightningllc

Xpress any word on tonight. Salt run on west side


----------



## terrapro

TCLA;1132453 said:


> Anyone have a good firewood connection for the Brighton area?





Lightningllc;1132521 said:


> Jim how much u need


I was just going to say talk to Lightning he and I were just talking about firewood...:waving:


----------



## Luther

Lightningllc;1132521 said:


> Jim how much u need


2 cord for the boss man. You sell firewood Justin?


----------



## TheXpress2002

Lightningllc;1132523 said:


> Xpress any word on tonight. Salt run on west side


Hard to say. It will depend on how long this spitting lasts. I plan on loosing sleep tonight...lol

The soil temps taken yesterday are reading around 35 degrees down to 6 inches so we are at that point when it does snow it will stick.

On another note say goodbye to the 40's until Xmas. They are about to disappear as I type this with the front coming through.


----------



## CSC Contracting

I also need a cord I will send you a pm.


----------



## Lightningllc

Well I have about 200 face cord in full logs and about 8 cord split now it's red / white oak. We are working on splitting some everyday I have good seasoned wood and some green wood. I should be getting 5 cord of ash this week. I try to sell wood in the slow times. I also sell wood boilers wooddoctor.com


----------



## PowersTree

If any of you want firewood (and wanna split it), my tree season is about to begin. Shoot me a pm with an address and I will put you on my wood list. Its free! You wont get garbage (unless you want pine for bonfires). It will be in sizes we can get onto the trucks. You cut and split.

Still putting it out there for a sidewalk crew. I'd be happy if we got $65 an hour with 3 guys. And I will rush my insurance straight if needed be. Let me know. I don't wanna resort to my plan that its looking like now, taking a long vacation during the winter, ready to tear out of the gates in the spring.


----------



## terrapro

It sure is wet and cold out there. Starting to think about salting in the morning. I doubt we will need to push but thinking it might be a salt event. Easing into the season wouldn't be a bad thing.


----------



## terrapro

PowersTree;1132619 said:


> If any of you want firewood (and wanna split it), my tree season is about to begin. Shoot me a pm with an address and I will put you on my wood list. Its free! You wont get garbage (unless you want pine for bonfires). It will be in sizes we can get onto the trucks. You cut and split.
> 
> Still putting it out there for a sidewalk crew. I'd be happy if we got $65 an hour with 3 guys. And I will rush my insurance straight if needed be. Let me know. I don't wanna resort to my plan that its looking like now, taking a long vacation during the winter, ready to tear out of the gates in the spring.


Aren't you out of Livingston County Powers or is that another guy? If so I do have a few properties you can dump all you want.


----------



## lawnprolawns

Welp.. 'tis the season. Sean and I are headed to the shop in an hour to take the box off the dump and put the salter on. Not quite what I felt like doing tonight with a dozen clean-ups left, but it happens. Looks like the rest of the season's leaves will be hand-loaded into the dump trailer.


----------



## Allor Outdoor

terrapro;1132675 said:


> It sure is wet and cold out there. Starting to think about salting in the morning. I doubt we will need to push but thinking it might be a salt event. Easing into the season wouldn't be a bad thing.


I think your right Cole.
I have a feeling this might be our first full salting of the season.


----------



## goinggreen

must still be raining by detroit its dry out here near lansing, getting everything ready for the morning, and maybe finsh rehabing my mower tonight then into storage


----------



## magnatrac

lawnprolawns;1132700 said:


> Welp.. 'tis the season. Sean and I are headed to the shop in an hour to take the box off the dump and put the salter on. Not quite what I felt like doing tonight with a dozen clean-ups left, but it happens. Looks like the rest of the season's leaves will be hand-loaded into the dump trailer.


 Well the important words in your new fall clean up methods are " dump trailer " Loading by had is alot more work but unloading by hand is a kick in the balls !!! Congrats on the skid too. I love my new holland. In a while you won't know how you got by with out one. I always tell people " skid steers are like cordless drills, everyone should have one ".

, shaun


----------



## alwayz-plowin

Ahahahhah! Now what if all this rain we just got FROZE to ICE over Night!!!!!?!?!?!?!?!?

I know it would bd because there would be a **** load of accidents but i would be set out! payup



Allor Outdoor;1132705 said:


> I think your right Cole.
> I have a feeling this might be our first full salting of the season.


----------



## terrapro

goinggreen;1132737 said:


> must still be raining by detroit its dry out here near lansing, getting everything ready for the morning, and maybe finsh rehabing my mower tonight then into storage


Welcome goinggreen! Lansing is a good spot for us to add to our list of "it's snowing" people. Let us know if it's coming are way if you have time. I try to be on by 2am to update here in Livingston County so the guys east can get ready.


----------



## alwayz-plowin

PowersTree;1132619 said:


> If any of you want firewood (and wanna split it), my tree season is about to begin. Shoot me a pm with an address and I will put you on my wood list. Its free! You wont get garbage (unless you want pine for bonfires). It will be in sizes we can get onto the trucks. You cut and split.


how much if u cat and split it.....im thinking of maybe a truck bed load split or something



lawnprolawns;1132700 said:


> Welp.. 'tis the season. Sean and I are headed to the shop in an hour to take the box off the dump and put the salter on. Not quite what I felt like doing tonight with a dozen clean-ups left, but it happens. Looks like the rest of the season's leaves will be hand-loaded into the dump trailer.


Thats one of the reasons i dont put a leaf box on my dump! 
Cuz i never wanna take off the box for winter. But i need my dump for winter and cant plow with it on. So we put it on our 1989 Dodge pick up truck! Runs great! 300k miles!


----------



## eatonpaving

*rain*

drizzle in westland.....it might freeze................i hope.


----------



## goinggreen

terrapro;1132764 said:


> Welcome goinggreen! Lansing is a good spot for us to add to our list of "it's snowing" people. Let us know if it's coming are way if you have time. I try to be on by 2am to update here in Livingston County so the guys east can get ready.


will let you know if I see it I pre treated all of my driveways tonight so they should be good till morning. Its just really cold here no rain yet but bring it on.


----------



## goinggreen

Any body have a spare plow they would like to sell. I know I am a little behind but just started out this year and have had a few calls on plowing this winter.


----------



## michigancutter

Well, sold our first load of calcium this morning, looks like everyone is gearing up for some frozen percip. tonight. Kinda hope we get a little salting in, it would be a nice change of pace.
Looks like saturday into sunday is our best chance for a little accumulation,maybe another salting.
Looks like a sleepless night tonight to see how it goes for morning.lol
i have seen so many guys driving around today with there plows on, its crazy. we havent even started to put plows on yet still doing clean-ups last week. anyone else still working on fall leaves??


----------



## michigancutter

goinggreen;1132924 said:


> will let you know if I see it I pre treated all of my driveways tonight so they should be good till morning. Its just really cold here no rain yet but bring it on.


You already dropped salt tonight??? Aint you worried it isnt going to freeze then waste all that product??


----------



## goinggreen

michigancutter;1132947 said:


> You already dropped salt tonight??? Aint you worried it isnt going to freeze then waste all that product??


It was only two little driveways so maybe i lost 5.00 dollars worth


----------



## michigancutter

Ohh, I thought you salted all your lots, Was thinking that was a big risk to take.


----------



## brookline

michigancutter;1132937 said:


> Well, sold our first load of calcium this morning, looks like everyone is gearing up for some frozen percip. tonight. Kinda hope we get a little salting in, it would be a nice change of pace.
> Looks like saturday into sunday is our best chance for a little accumulation,maybe another salting.
> Looks like a sleepless night tonight to see how it goes for morning.lol
> i have seen so many guys driving around today with there plows on, its crazy. we havent even started to put plows on yet still doing clean-ups last week. anyone else still working on fall leaves??


Just finished my last clean up yesterday. I've had my plow on for a week now, but just because of limited space after I got it out of storage until I put the trailer away for the year.


----------



## goinggreen

michigancutter;1132956 said:


> Ohh, I thought you salted all your lots, Was thinking that was a big risk to take.


I wish I was that Big maybe next year i will have some big parkig lots. only small driveways this year i guess thats what i get for not advertising sooner


----------



## Lightningllc

Well my driveway is blacktop and the circle is concrete and it's about dry, I love michigan guess the guys will have to wait til tomorrow to do something. Gonna do some midnight driving I will post on what I see!!


----------



## alwayz-plowin

Where is 5 Star?!?!?!??!?!??!?!?!?
-the one who created this thread.....

I heard K-zoo is supposed to get like 3 inches tomorrow! 

Lucky lil ducks! 
We havent been able to plow anything!


----------



## ChaseCreekSnow

Contemplating Firing up the loader and putting a bucket full in...and taking a drive tonight...No action yet this season, Maybe later? IF not tonight, Tomorrow night I think is a solid bet. We'll see guys...Until then


----------



## grf_1000

8-12 for us up here by thursday night. its starting tomorrow afternoon. 2 full plows last friday and saturday. seasons rolling. if any of you southern guys want to scrape the rust off your edges, come on up lol


----------



## VIPHGM

GoingGreen.... I have a 2007 Boss Standard duty 7'6 steel snow plow for sale in good condition with no damage or rust, maybe a little bubbling on the top edge but thats about it, i would like to sell as soon as possible im asking $2,600 on CL .... its already on one of my trucks so you can see it work.... i have a new V blade waiting to be picked up... just let me know ill be around this week finishing getting everything ready


----------



## eatonpaving

*new plow buddy*

this guy was in the yard all day, i was working on the stake bed and he just hoped up their till i was done, followed me into the house and been here for a couple hours, been in my lap for 30 mins......i think he is lost...and he is a big cat.


----------



## newhere

the only kind of good cat is a DEAD CAT.


----------



## goinggreen

What do you guys think about putting a plow on a 2 wheel dodge ram 2500 rear wheel drive


----------



## Tscape

newhere;1133058 said:


> the only kind of good cat is a DEAD CAT.


The only thing better than a dead cat is 2 dead cats Thumbs Up


----------



## eatonpaving

Tscape;1133068 said:


> The only thing better than a dead cat is 2 dead cats Thumbs Up


i take it you guys dont like cats...............


----------



## terrapro

Tscape;1133068 said:


> The only thing better than a dead cat is 2 dead cats Thumbs Up





eatonpaving;1133076 said:


> i take it you guys dont like cats...............


The only thing better than two dead cats is a dead lion, or more cats.

Cats have their place...on a farm...to eat mice...outside...in the barn.

A big black tomcat only means lots O pee everywhere. I don't have male cats EVER and only have female cats if they are fixed.


----------



## VIPHGM

i think with a little bit of weight in the rear and doing residential should be fine... expect to go through the tires a little faster then usual, you will get some slippage but just keep that axle busy with weight


----------



## goinggreen

It has a 4:10 gear in the rear end


----------



## cgrappler135

I just got done eating at Outback in Livonia and the lot was basically dry and so is my street and walk! Doesnt look like much tonight!


----------



## eatonpaving

terrapro;1133096 said:


> The only thing better than two dead cats is a dead lion, or more cats.
> 
> Cats have their place...on a farm...to eat mice...outside...in the barn.
> 
> A big black tomcat only means lots O pee everywhere. I don't have male cats EVER and only have female cats if they are fixed.


 she is a female, and seems to be well trained, i think someone in the neighbor hood lost her, but we all have our dislikes


----------



## eatonpaving

goinggreen;1133059 said:


> What do you guys think about putting a plow on a 2 wheel dodge ram 2500 rear wheel drive


depends on what your plowing and how much snow, i have a few 90s chevy trucks and all will plow in 2wd if its like 4 inches and the lot is flat...all of my accounts are flat except truck wells at kohls, one of my buddys has a 2500 chevy that is 2wd and he did great last year.....


----------



## Moonlighter

Just got back home in Pontiac, everything is drying out.


----------



## lawnprolawns

alwayz-plowin.. are you AJ's buddy? 


Just got back home. Box is out, salter is in and working. Had to cut out a safety switch from the wiring harness that stopped working, but other than that all is good, except the clean-ups that still need done. Oops.. waited too long. 

I'll be up at 2 just in case.


----------



## goinggreen

3-6 inches near grand rapids only a dusting around lansing and howell
for wednesday


----------



## ajslands

goinggreen;1133161 said:


> 3-6 inches near grand rapids only a dusting around lansing and howell
> for wednesday


Did you just get that from channel 7?


----------



## A&LSiteService

Chuck just said the same thing on 4


----------



## goinggreen

how did you know lol thats right i get the detroit news in lansing its the only news i watch


----------



## lawnprolawns

magnatrac;1132738 said:


> Well the important words in your new fall clean up methods are " dump trailer " Loading by had is alot more work but unloading by hand is a kick in the balls !!! Congrats on the skid too. I love my new holland. In a while you won't know how you got by with out one. I always tell people " skid steers are like cordless drills, everyone should have one ".
> 
> , shaun


True. If I got ambitious enough I could mount the leaf loader to the dump trailer, but that would require taking it off the dump box, putting the mounting brackets back together, and some fab. on the trailer. Not for 10 cleanups.

We've used a skid steer here and there but never owned one. It will definitely be nice to have in the toybox.

Speaking of toybox.. thinking of using the sprinkler compressor for making some snow this winter. Any tips or tricks for designs?


----------



## ajslands

lawnprolawns;1133156 said:


> alwayz-plowin.. are you AJ's buddy?
> 
> .


ahahahahahahahahahahhahahah aren't we (you) just the comedian tonight.

I'm not going to go on this site anymore, I'm going to focus on school and starting my new bussiness. 
And clearly you i'm not welcomed here. Peace out homies and Happy hollidays.


----------



## lawnprolawns

Just playin AJ. We like you now.  

It was that iphone and the spelling errors..


----------



## Metro Lawn

Just got in from walking the dog. No ice found and most everything drying up quickly. Wind is picking up and drying pretty well. Dog and one mean cat...lol


----------



## goinggreen

I guess I should introduce myself, My name is Brandon I am the owner of Going Green Lawn Care in Lansing, Mi. I serve all of lower michigan, I offer mowing,landscape mait. small scale landscape, snow removal, and excavating. I have been in business for almost a year now but I am not new to the lawn and landscape industry. I am Looking forward to talking with all you ove the winter.


----------



## goinggreen

Pics of my truck and trailer


----------



## PowersTree

Terra,

I'm in clarkston, but travel for tree jobs. Do you know a powers out that way that does sprinklers? If so, he's an uncle. I used to contract climb for a larger outfit from fowlerville I think he was from.

I don't sell firewood (yet) only drop off free full trailer loads that you cut. For 50 ill make sure the load is cut 16 _ 18 pieces. Excuse the 1 am text style plz. Ill introduce myself tomorrow.


----------



## Metro Lawn

goinggreen;1133210 said:


> Pics of my truck and trailer


That is one big heavy trailer to drag a 48" walk behind around with. rofl


----------



## goinggreen

its not really mine its a buddies trailer he owns a gravel company. I dont own a landscape trailer yet maybe next year. I only use it to move the mower long distance like to my grandmas for storage and yes why drive 75 miles to store a mower. I just dont have room in my garage in the winter


----------



## michigancutter

Metro, your dob looks small, just a pup?? My dog ****s that big.lol
Dont forget my gotti/blue! No more robberies since i got the boys.lol

Well just took a ride around town and all dry here, just real windy now. guess i can go to bed now.


----------



## Luther

Lightningllc;1132613 said:


> Well I have about 200 face cord in full logs and about 8 cord split now it's red / white oak. We are working on splitting some everyday I have good seasoned wood and some green wood.


Sweet. I know who to call now.

Not looking good out there right now....lots of growing dryness happening. A few breakaway squalls from the LE machine later on today sure would be nice.


----------



## Lightningllc

Westside is all dry


----------



## alternative

michigancutter;1133248 said:


> Metro, your dob looks small, just a pup?? My dog ****s that big.lol


Yeah, but he is a very well tempered pup... very friendly! One of those that once you pet him, he is by your side all night long (your new best friend) lol

Thanks again John for the hook up.


----------



## terrapro

Nothing is frozen but it is snowing out and sticking to the grass


----------



## Lightningllc

Snowing here in brighton


----------



## alternative

Have any of you guys ever used (enforced) a non compete clause/contract with a former employee? I have one on an ex employee and just pisses me off how he left- without notice and kinda screwed us over in the middle of cleanups....the contract has many details of no compete-such as individual contracting (starting own co) or even working in the industry Period! for up to 5 years.. 

I know some of these are hard to enforce, (if even legit) and havent checked with my attry yet. Just kinda wanna screw with him for ****in me over and say-=-" remember this? you signed a couple years back" 

Anyone have experience with emp contracts and non compete?


----------



## Tscape

alternative;1133326 said:


> Have any of you guys ever used (enforced) a non compete clause/contract with a former employee? I have one on an ex employee and just pisses me off how he left- without notice and kinda screwed us over....the contract has many details of no compete as individual or even working in the industry Period! for up to 5 years...
> 
> I know some of these are hard to enforce, but havent checked with my attry yet. Just kinda wanna payback for ****in me over and say-=-" remember this? you signed a couple years back" Whats your experience with emp contracts and non compete? Anyone...


Unenforceable. You can't keep a guy from earning a living. Now if he starts contacting your clients, that may be actionable. Talk to your lawyer.


----------



## Lightningllc

Surface ground temp 37. 1/4 inch snow on my truck Loading sum salt and getting ready


----------



## terrapro

Lightningllc;1133331 said:


> Surface ground temp 37. 1/4 inch snow on my truck Loading sum salt and getting ready


I just read this...

TEMPERATURES WILL FALL INTO THE UPPER 20S TO AROUND 30 BY 8 AM. RESIDUAL WATER FROM LAST EVENINGS RAIN AND THE LIGHT SNOW NOW FALLING ACROSS THE ENTIRE AREA MAY CREATE SOME SLIPPERY SPOTS ON THE ROADS. MOTORISTS ARE ADVISED TO DRIVE WITH CAUTION THIS MORNING AND BE ON THE LOOKOUT FOR SLICK SPOTS... ESPECIALLY ON BRIDGES AND OVERPASSES


----------



## flykelley

Woke up to a lite dusting on the deck here in Waterford, looked at radar light snow all the way back to the big lake. We might be able to salt sometime today. Right now the pavement here in Waterford is still dry.

Mike


----------



## alternative

PowersTree;1133224 said:


> Terra,
> 
> I'm in clarkston, but travel for tree jobs. Do you know a powers out that way that does sprinklers? If so, he's an uncle. I used to contract climb for a larger outfit from fowlerville I think he was from.
> 
> I don't sell firewood (yet) only drop off free full trailer loads that you cut. For 50 ill make sure the load is cut 16 _ 18 pieces. Excuse the 1 am text style plz. Ill introduce myself tomorrow.


I have a _(non paying) _customer in SCS that wants his entire front lawn covered with LARGE logs...can drop a few loads- hell, even block his driveway too. lol

I am sooooo tempted to take 8yds of cleanup leaves from our dump truck and back up to his front porch and dump em all... I HATE these weasle customers who hide and dodge you when trying to collect. Its just a few hundred $ and its almost not enough to really bother my atty or even collections agcy with and pay fees, so id rather just give him back his grass clippings that we took for the past few months.lol

Or, he may just get a box of finish nails /roofing nails dropped all over his driveway and approach and then a weeks worth of my dogs sh*t in his shrubs next to his porch=that should attract a few of those monster SCS rats!! while giving him a nice scent to smell every time he leaves his house.

Can you tell, im sick of collecting from deadbeats!!! This year there are only 2 though..so not too bad. I can be a motherF*cker when i wanna be....hahahhahaaa


----------



## Allor Outdoor

I've got a very very thin coating across my driveway here in Milford

To bad it had to start for the morning rush...and not overnight


----------



## flykelley

alternative;1133362 said:


> I have a _(non paying) _customer in SCS that wants his entire front lawn covered with LARGE logs...can drop a few loads- hell, even block his driveway too. lol
> 
> I am sooooo tempted to take 8yds of cleanup leaves from our dump truck and back up to his front porch and dump em all... I HATE these weasle customers who hide and dodge you when trying to collect. Its just a few hundred $ and its almost not enough to really bother my atty or even collections agcy with and pay fees, so id rather just give him back his grass clippings that we took for the past few months.lol
> 
> Or, he may just get a box of finish nails /roofing nails dropped all over his driveway and approach and then a weeks worth of my dogs sh*t in his shrubs next to his porch=that should attract a few of those monster SCS rats!! while giving him a nice scent to smell every time he leaves his house.
> 
> Can you tell, im sick of collecting from deadbeats!!! This year there are only 2 though..so not too bad. I can be a motherF*cker when i wanna be....hahahhahaaa


Alt I have the same problem with a dentist in Clarkston, he paid great all year until Sept, then all of the sudden the money stopped. He owes me about $250.00 and know he doesn't answer his phone. I just want to leave a nice pile of leaves or snow at the end of his nice long driveway.

Mike


----------



## goinggreen

Snow is falling here in lansing sticking to the roads in spots and still coming down


----------



## PowersTree

Logs dumped in front yards gets attention usually. Few years ago I had an old lady screw me on a stupid cheap job I priced trying to be nice. Needless to say I used the end of her half mile driveway as a dump site for a few HUGE loads of cotton wood rounds. Needless to say, I got my $100 worth of dumping


----------



## flykelley

PowersTree;1133403 said:


> Logs dumped in front yards gets attention usually. Few years ago I had an old lady screw me on a stupid cheap job I priced trying to be nice. Needless to say I used the end of her half mile driveway as a dump site for a few HUGE loads of cotton wood rounds. Needless to say, I got my $100 worth of dumping


Powers Im in waterford, how big is a load?

Thanks Mike


----------



## terrapro

Salted select places this morning.


----------



## alternative

PowersTree;1133403 said:


> Logs dumped in front yards gets attention usually. Few years ago I had an old lady screw me on a stupid cheap job I priced trying to be nice. Needless to say I used the end of her half mile driveway as a dump site for a few HUGE loads of cotton wood rounds. Needless to say, I got my $100 worth of dumping


Exactly==thats the attn I want-- feel free to use his yard as your dump site--- i;;ll give you the address. lol


----------



## michigancutter

have a dusting by me. nothing on the cement just the grassy areas. looks like i will be putting in a sprayer this morning. just heard up to a inch tonight into the morning.


----------



## lawnprolawns

Starting to stick a bit in my neighborhood. Oh boy..


----------



## PowersTree

16 ft car hauler. You'll get about half a seasons worth for a avid hobby burner. I usually burn about two trailer loads a year myself.


----------



## PowersTree

Headed to do a huge gutter job. And I hate roof walking and ladders. Ill go to the top of a tree, have been 429' on a cell tower, but boy I hate ladders.

Good coating on the grass through clarkston. Pine knob is open, has been all week.


----------



## Lightningllc

Salted lots wixom rd was a sheet of ice I slide sideways with 6 ton on. Melted lots on contact. Sidewalks are icy. Have fun


----------



## alternative

Nothing on Eastside... dry


----------



## firelwn82

PowersTree;1133224 said:


> Terra,
> I don't sell firewood (yet) only drop off free full trailer loads that you cut. For 50 ill make sure the load is cut 16 _ 18 pieces. Excuse the 1 am text style plz. Ill introduce myself tomorrow.


If your ever looking to drop loads let me know. I'll send you a pm with my info. Ortonville area is where I'm located.


----------



## alpha01

Just bought a used A-frame for a western ultra mount for $200 and ended up not needing to use it. If anyone needs it, let me know


----------



## Glockshot73!

Hey guys. Looking for someone reliable to plow a resi at 25 & Romeo Plank, Its too far from any of my accounts for me to make any money off it it and i figure give it to someone on here, rather then him call someone else. Give me a call 586 219-1133 if interested.

Chris


----------



## CSC Contracting

Glad i'm not on the west side of the state 
An upcoming extended period of lake-effect snows means people living around the Great Lakes will be digging out daily. In many places, the snow will be measured using yard sticks instead of the traditional rulers. 

Winter cold will settle in over the Great Lakes for the next two weeks with lake-effect snows from Michigan to western New York occurring almost daily. Given the warmth of the Great Lakes and the coldness of the air, tremendous lake-effect snows will occur. 

AccuWeather.com meteorologists are predicting some areas to receive over three feet of snow. 

People living in the traditional lake-effect zones should prepare for very poor travel conditions along with snow shoveling and snow blowing on an almost daily basis. In addition, the large amounts of snow on the way mean that roofs will need to be cleaned off to prevent collapses. 


As in all lake-effect snow events, wind direction will dictate where the heavy snow bands set up. During the next two weeks, the shifting winds will spread the snows into places like Chicago, Cleveland and Buffalo.

When the snow bands shift into a particular area, they will act like a spray nozzle of heavy snow with snow rates of 1-3 inches per hour and a complete shutdown of travel.


----------



## terrapro

CSC Contracting;1133854 said:


> When the snow bands shift into a particular area, they will act like a spray nozzle of heavy snow with snow rates of 1-3 inches per hour and a complete shutdown of travel.


 wasn't Lawnpro just asking about that?


----------



## rstan2010

So whats this mean for us here in the metro detroit area


CSC Contracting;1133854 said:


> Glad i'm not on the west side of the state
> An upcoming extended period of lake-effect snows means people living around the Great Lakes will be digging out daily. In many places, the snow will be measured using yard sticks instead of the traditional rulers.
> 
> Winter cold will settle in over the Great Lakes for the next two weeks with lake-effect snows from Michigan to western New York occurring almost daily. Given the warmth of the Great Lakes and the coldness of the air, tremendous lake-effect snows will occur.
> 
> AccuWeather.com meteorologists are predicting some areas to receive over three feet of snow.
> 
> People living in the traditional lake-effect zones should prepare for very poor travel conditions along with snow shoveling and snow blowing on an almost daily basis. In addition, the large amounts of snow on the way mean that roofs will need to be cleaned off to prevent collapses.
> 
> As in all lake-effect snow events, wind direction will dictate where the heavy snow bands set up. During the next two weeks, the shifting winds will spread the snows into places like Chicago, Cleveland and Buffalo.
> 
> When the snow bands shift into a particular area, they will act like a spray nozzle of heavy snow with snow rates of 1-3 inches per hour and a complete shutdown of travel.


----------



## M&S Property

rstan2010;1133964 said:


> So whats this mean for us here in the metro detroit area


He doesn't know, he just copied that off of accuweather.


----------



## rstan2010

M&S Property;1133965 said:


> He doesn't know, he just copied that off of accuweather.


I guess next week is the wrong time for me to take a vacation!!


----------



## brandonslc

Anyone think we will have a salt run tonight?


----------



## brookline

It's seems to RARELY affect us when Lake effect hits the western LP.


----------



## PowersTree

What's your guys thought. I found a 45 inch snowblower, 420 CC engine. What do you think of those blowers? Mind you all the brands are the same machine, just different colors. I do residential driveways around Bloomfield and orchard lake. Some are very large. I'm charging extra for no plow contracts.


----------



## P&M Landscaping

brookline;1133998 said:


> It's seems to RARELY affect us when Lake effect hits the western LP.


Darn, I was hoping for a nice birthday present for tomorrow..... I guess I'll just have to go to canada for the big 19


----------



## Lightningllc

Xpress is this true that livingston could get 1 inch tonight.

Copied off noaa




.SHORT TERM...THIS EVENING AND TONIGHT

MODEST ASCENT AND LIGHT SNOW IS INFILTRATING SOUTHEASTERN MICHIGAN
AGAIN LATE THIS AFTERNOON IN ADVANCE OF THE SHORTWAVE THAT IS NOW
PASSING OVER PORTIONS OF SOUTHERN LAKE MICHIGAN. THE RELATIVE
DRAMATIC LULL IN PRECIPITATION EARLIER THIS AFTERNOON WAS THE RESULT
OF THE SUBSIDENCE THAT OCCURRED BEHIND A DEPARTING VORTICITY
FILAMENT.

THE BIGGEST DECISION POINT FOR THE SHORT TERM WILL DEAL WITH SNOW
ACTIVITY THROUGH THIS EVENING. THE MOST RECENT AMDAR OBSERVATION
TAKEN AROUND 1730Z SUGGESTS THAT A CONVECTIVE DEPTH OF UP TO 8 KFT
WILL STILL BE OBTAINABLE FOR THIS EVENINGS ACTIVITY. THE 800-700MB
LAPSE RATES WERE NOT AS CLEAN AS ONE WOULD LIKE TO SEE FOR THE
GENERATION OF ACCUMULATING SNOWS...BUT THE THINKING IS THAT SOME
SLIGHT COOLING WILL STILL OCCUR SUB INVERSION AS WEAK SYNOPTIC SCALE
ASCENT AGAIN WASHES OVER THE AREA. THUS...WIDESPREAD INTENSIFICATION
OF RADAR REFLECTIVITIES IS EXPECTED TO OCCUR OVER THE NEXT FEW
HOURS WITH VALUES IN MANY AREAS EXCEEDING 20 DBZ. THIS WILL
EVENTUALLY TRANSITION TO A MORE CONVENTIONAL LAKE EFFECT AFTER 00Z
AS FLOW UPSTREAM SWITCHES 280-290. HERE FOR SOUTHEASTERN MICHIGAN
FLOW IS EXPECTED TO REMAIN MORE 270 WHICH SHOULD...WITH AGREEMENT
FROM THE NAM/HI RES WRF...FOCUS BETTER ORGANIZATION TO SNOW
SHOWERS MAINLY ACROSS THE LIVINGSTON TIER OF COUNTIES BUT ALSO
ECLIPSING THE FAR SOUTHERN SHIAWASSEE TIER AND FAR NORTHERN
WASHTENAW. WITHIN THIS CORRIDOR ADDITIONAL SNOWFALL THROUGH THIS
EVENING OF ONE INCH WILL BE POSSIBLE. FOR THE REST OF THE CWA...A
COUPLE OF TENTHS WILL BE POSSIBLE PRIOR TO 00Z WITH LITTLE TO NO
ACCUMULATION TONIGHT. SUBTLE WARM AIR ADVECTION IS EXPECTED TO
OCCUR IN THE MIDLEVELS LATE TONIGHT. THIS SHOULD LIMIT THE
THERMODYNAMIC SUPPORT FOR PRECIPITATION...AND HAVE LOWERED POPS
INTO THE CHANCE CATEGORY AFTER 06Z.

LOWS TONIGHT ARE NOT EXPECTED TO DROP OFF MUCH...GIVEN THE OPAQUE
BLANKET OF SC...WITH LOWER TO MIDDLE 20S EXPECTED.


----------



## TheXpress2002

Lightningllc;1134031 said:


> Xpress is this true that livingston could get 1 inch tonight.
> 
> Copied off noaa
> 
> .SHORT TERM...THIS EVENING AND TONIGHT
> 
> MODEST ASCENT AND LIGHT SNOW IS INFILTRATING SOUTHEASTERN MICHIGAN
> AGAIN LATE THIS AFTERNOON IN ADVANCE OF THE SHORTWAVE THAT IS NOW
> PASSING OVER PORTIONS OF SOUTHERN LAKE MICHIGAN. THE RELATIVE
> DRAMATIC LULL IN PRECIPITATION EARLIER THIS AFTERNOON WAS THE RESULT
> OF THE SUBSIDENCE THAT OCCURRED BEHIND A DEPARTING VORTICITY
> FILAMENT.
> 
> THE BIGGEST DECISION POINT FOR THE SHORT TERM WILL DEAL WITH SNOW
> ACTIVITY THROUGH THIS EVENING. THE MOST RECENT AMDAR OBSERVATION
> TAKEN AROUND 1730Z SUGGESTS THAT A CONVECTIVE DEPTH OF UP TO 8 KFT
> WILL STILL BE OBTAINABLE FOR THIS EVENINGS ACTIVITY. THE 800-700MB
> LAPSE RATES WERE NOT AS CLEAN AS ONE WOULD LIKE TO SEE FOR THE
> GENERATION OF ACCUMULATING SNOWS...BUT THE THINKING IS THAT SOME
> SLIGHT COOLING WILL STILL OCCUR SUB INVERSION AS WEAK SYNOPTIC SCALE
> ASCENT AGAIN WASHES OVER THE AREA. THUS...WIDESPREAD INTENSIFICATION
> OF RADAR REFLECTIVITIES IS EXPECTED TO OCCUR OVER THE NEXT FEW
> HOURS WITH VALUES IN MANY AREAS EXCEEDING 20 DBZ. THIS WILL
> EVENTUALLY TRANSITION TO A MORE CONVENTIONAL LAKE EFFECT AFTER 00Z
> AS FLOW UPSTREAM SWITCHES 280-290. HERE FOR SOUTHEASTERN MICHIGAN
> FLOW IS EXPECTED TO REMAIN MORE 270 WHICH SHOULD...WITH AGREEMENT
> FROM THE NAM/HI RES WRF...FOCUS BETTER ORGANIZATION TO SNOW
> SHOWERS MAINLY ACROSS THE LIVINGSTON TIER OF COUNTIES BUT ALSO
> ECLIPSING THE FAR SOUTHERN SHIAWASSEE TIER AND FAR NORTHERN
> WASHTENAW. WITHIN THIS CORRIDOR ADDITIONAL SNOWFALL THROUGH THIS
> EVENING OF ONE INCH WILL BE POSSIBLE. FOR THE REST OF THE CWA...A
> COUPLE OF TENTHS WILL BE POSSIBLE PRIOR TO 00Z WITH LITTLE TO NO
> ACCUMULATION TONIGHT. SUBTLE WARM AIR ADVECTION IS EXPECTED TO
> OCCUR IN THE MIDLEVELS LATE TONIGHT. THIS SHOULD LIMIT THE
> THERMODYNAMIC SUPPORT FOR PRECIPITATION...AND HAVE LOWERED POPS
> INTO THE CHANCE CATEGORY AFTER 06Z.
> 
> LOWS TONIGHT ARE NOT EXPECTED TO DROP OFF MUCH...GIVEN THE OPAQUE
> BLANKET OF SC...WITH LOWER TO MIDDLE 20S EXPECTED.


No matter how hard people try to forecast lake effect snow it is impossible. The only thing you can do is follow my lead and wake up at 2am


----------



## Lightningllc

Is anyone getting cleanup calls and sprinkler blowout calls, I swear today the phone never stopped ringing, all I have to say are you serious. We have been done with cleanups for 2 weeks. WTF


----------



## TheXpress2002

Lightningllc;1134119 said:


> Is anyone getting cleanup calls and sprinkler blowout calls, I swear today the phone never stopped ringing, all I have to say are you serious. We have been done with cleanups for 2 weeks. WTF


No but I did sign 3 more commercial snow contracts today.........for me to turn around and send them their first bill today......lol


----------



## PowersTree

I got some cool pictures from the two blowouts today. No more cleanups though. Itd take a high rate job for me to think about another leaf.


----------



## TheXpress2002

On another note.......

Shame on the law enforcement along 8 mile road today between I275 and Middlebelt. There were 6 cops, 1 of each from Livonia, Famington Hills, Novi, MSP, and 2 weighmasters and all of them had a commercial truck pulled over as they left Angelos. A big (insert what you will) to them for having nothing better to do than take advantage of the first snowflakes to tag those trucks.


----------



## cuttingedge13

TheXpress2002;1134111 said:


> The only thing you can do is follow my lead and wake up at 2am


What if it snows at 2:30!


----------



## brookline

TheXpress2002;1134191 said:


> On another note.......
> 
> Shame on the law enforcement along 8 mile road today between I275 and Middlebelt. There were 6 cops, 1 of each from Livonia, Famington Hills, Novi, MSP, and 2 weighmasters and all of them had a commercial truck pulled over as they left Angelos. I big (insert what you will) to them for having nothing better to do than take advantage of the first snowflakes to tag those trucks.


Wow that is just a gross example of profiling. Ridiculous


----------



## cuttingedge13

TheXpress2002;1134191 said:


> On another note.......
> 
> Shame on the law enforcement along 8 mile road today between I275 and Middlebelt. There were 6 cops, 1 of each from Livonia, Famington Hills, Novi, MSP, and 2 weighmasters and all of them had a commercial truck pulled over as they left Angelos. I big (insert what you will) to them for having nothing better to do than take advantage of the first snowflakes to tag those trucks.


I get nervous every time I venture North of 8 Mile. Luckily Livonia is not very tough on companies with Livonia stickers on the door. Farmington Hills and Novi are the worst.


----------



## firelwn82

TheXpress2002;1134191 said:


> On another note.......


Thats just complete BS..... I hope none of them got tickets but you know damn good and well they fo8und something. No matter what a commercial truck gets pulled over for there bound to get atleast one damn ticket.


----------



## TheXpress2002

This article has just made my day........

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...owns-sun--plans-start-charging-ALL-users.html


----------



## Allor Outdoor

Hey Guys,
I know its a bit late, but I have a customer that needs a house in Dearborn (Warren and Schaefer) plowed, and walks cleared.

If any of you are in that area, please call me at 248-930-4526 or PM me.

I know it is only 1 resi, but the pay is decent for the job...
Thanks


----------



## Matson Snow

TheXpress2002;1134191 said:


> On another note.......
> 
> Shame on the law enforcement along 8 mile road today between I275 and Middlebelt. There were 6 cops, 1 of each from Livonia, Famington Hills, Novi, MSP, and 2 weighmasters and all of them had a commercial truck pulled over as they left Angelos. I big (insert what you will) to them for having nothing better to do than take advantage of the first snowflakes to tag those trucks.


Last Monday i received a ticket from the Oakland County Weighmaster at Wixom Road and I-96....He was sitting next door to Angelos....The ticket was for The Belly Blade being over 8 and a half feet....He said i was his third ticket of the day for plows being to big...


----------



## PowersTree

I was stopped a few years ago about a 10 ft plow on our medium duty. Our solution, full angle transport. With the plow we had (Fisher municipal series) we came under the 102 width as far as lane usage. They left us alone after we showed how much lane we were using. Coulda been the accident site that we salted during an ice storm one night though.


----------



## branhamt

Hi guys, I will have some spare time this year. I am available to sub or pick up accounts that may to far to travel for some guys. I have all the tools etc. 06' F250 with Boss v plow and a dump with spreader. I have a few commercials and handful of resi's but looking for more. I usually cover downriver area. But I go as far as Dearborn etc.

Green Thumb Lawn Service
Tom 734-558-7790


----------



## brookline

I still have a sidewalk crew that's needs some more work in the Downriver area if anyone is interested.


----------



## Lightningllc

I drove down grand river in novi today grinding my teeth Got to wave at my weigh master novi PIG at Taft road. He has pulled my crews over all summer Today he seen me and didn't pull me over. I guess I paid a couple weeks of his payroll maybe he will leave me alone till budget time comes around and they have to meet quota. Everytime he pulled my crews over it was for strapping the mowers he changes his mind on how he wants things. FYI stay off 9 mile in novi big trap


----------



## goinggreen

It sounds like you guys are just sitting around doing nothing. Their is about close to 2 inchs out here in lansing conty plows have been out all night. I have already slid my truck thru a stop light not fun at all.


----------



## lawnprolawns

Lightningllc;1134337 said:


> I drove down grand river in novi today grinding my teeth Got to wave at my weigh master novi PIG at Taft road. He has pulled my crews over all summer Today he seen me and didn't pull me over. I guess I paid a couple weeks of his payroll maybe he will leave me alone till budget time comes around and they have to meet quota. Everytime he pulled my crews over it was for strapping the mowers he changes his mind on how he wants things. FYI stay off 9 mile in novi big trap


Of course once I say this, I'm going to get pulled over tomorrow.. but what the heck?

I work 1/2 Novi 1/2 Northville, a bit in surrounding areas. Never gotten one ticket. I speed down 9 Mile with mowers not tied down, lose mulch out of the trailer down Beck, etc etc etc. I'm one lucky guy


----------



## lawnprolawns

Here's what I'll be rollin' in this winter. Got one of them there bendy plows to play with.. haha. Still need to work out the center of the snow deflector on top. Also waiting on jthomas to find me a cutting edge.. apparently it's rather difficult.


----------



## Lightningllc

lawnprolawns;1134411 said:


> Of course once I say this, I'm going to get pulled over tomorrow.. but what the heck?
> 
> I work 1/2 Novi 1/2 Northville, a bit in surrounding areas. Never gotten one ticket. I speed down 9 Mile with mowers not tied down, lose mulch out of the trailer down Beck, etc etc etc. I'm one lucky guy


I hate to say this to you but what your admitting to doing is why there doing what there doing to us, they just want us to follow the rules.


----------



## lawnprolawns

Lightningllc;1134445 said:


> I hate to say this to you but what your admitting to doing is why there doing what there doing to us, they just want us to follow the rules.


Didn't mean to make it sound like I do this purposely on a regular basis. We all try to be as careful as possible. I just know there have been instances, and for how much we're in the area, we've been lucky. I know guys that have been hit hard all because the cop saw a burnt out brake light.


----------



## Lightningllc

We tie our mowers down like we were told in the spring by state boys, now novi wants a 4 point tie down, then he wanted a 3 inch strap across the foot plate, then one across front and one across back we received tickets each time we were pulled over because he changed his mind, My lawyer read the law and as long as the piece of equipment is secure then you conform to the law, if We get pulled over now I'm gonna inform them about a lawyer said and give him the law book , and inform him novi verbal law doesn't work.


----------



## brookline

Lightningllc;1134445 said:


> I hate to say this to you but what your admitting to doing is why there doing what there doing to us, they just want us to follow the rules.


I have to disagre with you lightning, if we all followed the law they woyld have a job, the cities wouldn't have money and they know that. They nit pick BECAUSE too many of us ARE following the law. That why you always should say "You're Welcome" when receiving or paying a ticket. payup:laughing:


----------



## alwayz-plowin

Why dont you just go to weingartz?!?!?!?!??!
Call me dumb but when i need something i dont wait around for other people........
lol im just curious what are you gonna do if jthomas cant find it by the time u need to plow?

Weingartz got those in stock and your missing deflector prob.
If not get some scissors and an old mud flap....cut it to size and your set (for that middle deflector)



lawnprolawns;1134417 said:


> Here's what I'll be rollin' in this winter. Got one of them there bendy plows to play with.. haha. Still need to work out the center of the snow deflector on top. Also waiting on jthomas to find me a cutting edge.. apparently it's rather difficult.
> 
> View attachment 85151


----------



## terrapro

Out in Howell we have snow sticking on salted areas jfyi.


----------



## alwayz-plowin

*Where do you guys get your Brine/ Liquid de icer???*

Where do you guys get your Brine/ Liquid de icer???
I called suburban Landscape in Walled lake/ commerce today they say they might start selling it by the end of the week......

but right now i get it from a place in South Lyon which is far to go from Here 
where do you guys go?
Any like secret/ uncommon places that we others prob. dont know about???


----------



## lawnprolawns

alwayz-plowin;1134523 said:


> Why dont you just go to weingartz?!?!?!?!??!
> Call me dumb but when i need something i dont wait around for other people........
> lol im just curious what are you gonna do if jthomas cant find it by the time u need to plow?
> 
> Weingartz got those in stock and your missing deflector prob.
> If not get some scissors and an old mud flap....cut it to size and your set (for that middle deflector)


I have leftover rubber I will use for the center. Jthomas is $110.00 cheaper for my edge than Winefarts or Angelos; they can get aftermarket edges. My setup, from Angelos, is $380.00. Absolutely absurd. What happened to $70.00 edges?



alwayz-plowin;1134535 said:


> Where do you guys get your Brine/ Liquid de icer???
> I called suburban Landscape in Walled lake/ commerce today they say they might start selling it by the end of the week......
> 
> but right now i get it from a place in South Lyon which is far to go from Here
> where do you guys go?
> Any like secret/ uncommon places that we others prob. dont know about???


Well if there were secret places and they told you, would they be secrets? 

Stuff like this takes time. After a year or two of networking with others in your area you will start to find out who can help you with things like this.. everyone has sources for something. How much liquid do you plan on using? Do you have a lot/shop where you could put a storage tank? Some suppliers will deliver 275g totes of the stuff, although I'm sure that's pretty pricey. Where you coming from?


----------



## alwayz-plowin

Well i've got a mowers from weingarts also serviced there so i have a good relation with them i guess therefore i never pay top dollar.......

I dont store any liquid yet no space we just have 2 rigs with 275 Gal. tanks 
we do work in West bloomfiled and Close surrounding areas



lawnprolawns;1134576 said:


> I have leftover rubber I will use for the center. Jthomas is $110.00 cheaper for my edge than Winefarts or Angelos; they can get aftermarket edges. My setup, from Angelos, is $380.00. Absolutely absurd. What happened to $70.00 edges?
> 
> Well if there were secret places and they told you, would they be secrets?
> 
> Stuff like this takes time. After a year or two of networking with others in your area you will start to find out who can help you with things like this.. everyone has sources for something. How much liquid do you plan on using? Do you have a lot/shop where you could put a storage tank? Some suppliers will deliver 275g totes of the stuff, although I'm sure that's pretty pricey. Where you coming from?


----------



## Metro Lawn

Nothing sticking here. Going to sleep for a few. Guess the newest pusher will have to wait a bit longer. :realmad:


----------



## newhere

Any one else buy a salt dog walk behind spreader from angelos? Mine is the biggest pile of SHET ive ever used in my entire life!! The gears constantly jam up and lock the wheels and when it does work it throws a jet stream of salt out and to the left and almost nothing at all to the right. No matter how i set the deflectors the left is COVERED and the right is bare. WTF. Im sure they will fight me tooth and nail to return it. GREAT.

For you guys looking for a secret spot for cutting edges p.m me only if you are VERY SERIOUS and i will set it up, i dont want to put the guys phone number out on the web and blow his voice mail up. He runs a fab shop and can make any cutting edge you need at waaaaaaaay better prices than ANYONE. He can do custom fab work, you name it he can build it and the quality will blow your mind. He built a mount for my buddies western salter the other day for a hundred bucks, the mount is bada$$. Bring cash if you want a good deal, this is on the side....keep it on the low down.....come in through the back door kinda work. 

If you ever damage a plow this guy will fix it and make it way better than stock. He has laser and water jet cutters, cnc mills you name it they have it under a 10 acre roof. Last year we were going to make a 12' V-XT snow plow......this guy can handle anything you throw at him. 

And he does sand blasting also for a very good rate, has a massive drive in booth. 


Mr. TCLA enlighten me, what is the bird seed in the pink melt for? is it just a filler or does it have a purpose other than benefiting scenic bird watchers?


----------



## BossPlow2010

newhere;1134673 said:


> Any one else buy a salt dog walk behind spreader from angelos? Mine is the biggest pile of SHET ive ever used in my entire life!! The gears constantly jam up and lock the wheels and when it does work it throws a jet stream of salt out and to the left and almost nothing at all to the right. No matter how i set the deflectors the left is COVERED and the right is bare. WTF. Im sure they will fight me tooth and nail to return it. GREAT.
> 
> For you guys looking for a secret spot for cutting edges p.m me only if you are VERY SERIOUS and i will set it up, i dont want to put the guys phone number out on the web and blow his voice mail up. He runs a fab shop and can make any cutting edge you need at waaaaaaaay better prices than ANYONE. He can do custom fab work, you name it he can build it and the quality will blow your mind. He built a mount for my buddies western salter the other day for a hundred bucks, the mount is bada$$. Bring cash if you want a good deal, this is on the side....keep it on the low down.....come in through the back door kinda work.
> 
> If you ever damage a plow this guy will fix it and make it way better than stock. He has laser and water jet cutters, cnc mills you name it they have it under a 10 acre roof. Last year we were going to make a 12' V-XT snow plow......this guy can handle anything you throw at him.
> 
> And he does sand blasting also for a very good rate, has a massive drive in booth.
> 
> Mr. TCLA enlighten me, what is the bird seed in the pink melt for? is it just a filler or does it have a purpose other than benefiting scenic bird watchers?


I just bought a SnowEx sp65 walk behind spreader from weingartz, it's pretty well built had to put some parts together but no biggie, cost 250$.

I don't think we (people south of 94) are going to get much action tommorow morning. But maybe something will happen.


----------



## newhere

Bossplow, thanks for the information. Is that a stainless salter? im going to guess and say no. Being i paid $500 for mine im just boiling right now. 

I know i will be going on a full blown salt run tonight (north of M-59, west of I-75)


Now that my pm's are blowing up let me call the guy tomorrow and ask him if its ok if i just post his info for all to see. I will give out his location and number tomorrow after noon.


----------



## Glockshot73!

Starting to stick in Warren 696 & Mound road. Just flurries now but the special weather statement says be aware of slick conditions between M-59 and I-94. (sure you've all read that)

Chris


----------



## michigancutter

Nothing here in st. clair county. Just some flurries, cement is dry.
MSP and CVI have been sitting hard on i-94 the last 2 weeks between 23 and 26 mile rd. Last week friday they had 3 trucks and trailers pulled over in a 3 mile spand. Its ridiculas that they pull guys like us over but yet i see a scapping truck with metal hanging all over and they never get stopped. I think its profiling and we should all start a class action lawsuite agianst them.


----------



## newhere

i agree, i see that trucking company with the teal color trucks (cant remember the name, on the tip of my tongue) every day hauling scrap down 23 with no tarp at all on the load and its piled high over the sides. What in the F goes, i know a chunk of that has blown off or fallen off into the road, i understand its heavy and the wind wont catch it like mulch but why do i have to tarp my loads of boulders then?


----------



## snow_man_48045

michigancutter;1134741 said:


> Nothing here in st. clair county. Just some flurries, cement is dry.
> MSP and CVI have been sitting hard on i-94 the last 2 weeks between 23 and 26 mile rd. Last week friday they had 3 trucks and trailers pulled over in a 3 mile spand. Its ridiculas that they pull guys like us over but yet i see a scapping truck with metal hanging all over and they never get stopped. I think its profiling and we should all start a class action lawsuite agianst them.


That is why I will not take 94 in that area. They eat lunch some times at the greasy spoon at 23 mile and Jefferson (Southeast corner buy the Condos or apartments) Plus Mce Ds on 23 and 94 for piss breaks a free coffee. Passed by them all summer on 23 heading into both locations and they looked to be on a mission :laughing:


----------



## CJSLAWNSERVICE

Lots and Roads in Novi are anywhere from dry to 1/8" of "dust" / Not the slippery stuff ... blowing around. Dont even know if we'll get a salt out of this or not !


----------



## snow_man_48045

Snow lake effect machine looks to be shutting off by the radar at this hr. Dry slot moved in and things seem to be breaking up for now...


----------



## Lightningllc

Ok sick of winter driving around


----------



## lawnprolawns

Blah.. just a light dusting out here in Northville. I could probably melt my whole driveway with a salt shaker. Going back to sleep.


----------



## Lightningllc

So far Milford / Howell seems to have gotten the most snow


----------



## Luther

Maybe a little heavier dusting in Pontiac....

Bummer ~ forecast looks bleak.


----------



## Glockshot73!

Sure is a bummer, was really hoping for something this weekend.


----------



## flykelley

TCLA;1134826 said:


> Maybe a little heavier dusting in Pontiac....
> 
> Bummer ~ forecast looks bleak.


We had a decent dusting in Waterford/Pontiac, salted my lots in Pontiac, Keggo Harbor and Waterford at 5 am today. Headed back to bed for a little nap. This is one of those dusting's that is tricky, its around 27 degrees outside wind blowing and not expected to get over 34 today. Drive a little on that dusting of snow and it turns to ice real quick. All in all it went well today, got to get use to having my own bulk pile and not waiting on someone else to open so I can buy salt. I'm kind of liking this set-up.

Mike


----------



## Leisure Time LC

Nothing here in Westland.. Guess I will finish the cleanups I have to do


----------



## 2FAST4U

Nothing in Chesterfield..


----------



## magnatrac

Just got in from hitting my lots here in ortonville. It was wind blown in areas and totally white in others. Everyone but the county seemed to be out. Most of the roads were fine but evey intersection is packed to a thin glaze of ice. 

, shaun


----------



## Greenstar lawn

michigancutter;1134741 said:


> Nothing here in st. clair county. Just some flurries, cement is dry.
> MSP and CVI have been sitting hard on i-94 the last 2 weeks between 23 and 26 mile rd. Last week friday they had 3 trucks and trailers pulled over in a 3 mile spand. Its ridiculas that they pull guys like us over but yet i see a scapping truck with metal hanging all over and they never get stopped. I think its profiling and we should all start a class action lawsuite agianst them.


Yes sir that seems to be the hot spot for them. I try to only take the highway if need to be. I pass chesterfield boys all the time and they never bother me. Everytime i cross over the over-pass at 23 and cotton i always see the guy sitting in his spot on 94.


----------



## Greenstar lawn

alwayz-plowin;1134613 said:


> Well i've got a mowers from weingarts also serviced there so i have a good relation with them i guess therefore i never pay top dollar.......
> 
> I buy all my equipment from them for the last 7 years and my machines are serviced there and i always have to pay top dollar there. Seems they treat me better if i walk in backwards. I recently started going to Proline in Marine City and they know how to treat people. The service techs at weingartz wont even give you any advice if your not paying them $80/hr or is it $90/hr now?


----------



## terrapro

Another salt run this morning...time for sleep. Already tired of waking up early


----------



## michigancutter

Greenstar lawn;1134884 said:


> Yes sir that seems to be the hot spot for them. I try to only take the highway if need to be. I pass chesterfield boys all the time and they never bother me. Everytime i cross over the over-pass at 23 and cotton i always see the guy sitting in his spot on 94.


Yea, I have had them follow my guys almost all the way back to the yard before. Now there starting to sit on 26 and county line alot.
I used proline before bought a bunch of tanka stuff of them, broke in amonth and he wouldnt fix it for me, dont really care for don too much.


----------



## smoore45

Interesting article on the Weather Channel website. We may still have a chance for decent snow this weekend:

http://www.weather.com/outlook/weather-news/news/articles/december-cold-and-snow-lurking_2010-12-01


----------



## Greenstar lawn

michigancutter;1134923 said:


> Yea, I have had them follow my guys almost all the way back to the yard before. Now there starting to sit on 26 and county line alot.
> I used proline before bought a bunch of tanka stuff of them, broke in amonth and he wouldnt fix it for me, dont really care for don too much.


Dang sorry to hear about your poor exp with them. Don has treated me great and so has his mechanic. I only been going there for a few months and everytime i needed a repair done he has me in and out while i wait there as long as its nothing big. I havent bought anything from them yet but he is def cheaper then weingartz and they dont charge you $80/hr when u bring in your equipment. Dont have to much exp with Tanaka except for hedge trimmers and a brush saw. Luckily the only time i am at 26 county line is either going to his shop or my buddys house. I wouldn't doubt that they sit there with precision, red line, and extreme just down the road along with all the numerous trucking company's. My route stops at 23 and county line.


----------



## michigancutter

anyone in the warren area, 12 and hoover or grosbeck heard there is a dusting to a half out there. let me know. thanks
Dons a good guy but i think the tankas he had where obsolete thats why i got them so cheap. oh well


----------



## TheXpress2002

smoore45;1134931 said:


> Interesting article on the Weather Channel website. We may still have a chance for decent snow this weekend:
> 
> http://www.weather.com/outlook/weather-news/news/articles/december-cold-and-snow-lurking_2010-12-01


Its going to be close. Models are still showing a southern track to the storm with its intensity dying out as it moves east. If it holds any of its intensity then the southern counties might see some action.


----------



## Glockshot73!

michigancutter;1134997 said:


> anyone in the warren area, 12 and hoover or grosbeck heard there is a dusting to a half out there. let me know. thanks
> Dons a good guy but i think the tankas he had where obsolete thats why i got them so cheap. oh well


I just made a trip from 10 & Ryan to 13 & grosbeck. there is a dusting. I wouldn't say a half inch, more towards 10& Ryan area than 12& grosbeck


----------



## silvetouch

anyone have the weather advisory printed or saved from the weather channel last night into this morning ?


----------



## michigancutter

Dodgetruckman731;1135018 said:


> I just made a trip from 10 & Ryan to 13 & grosbeck. there is a dusting. I wouldn't say a half inch, more towards 10& Ryan area than 12& grosbeck[/QU
> 
> Is it worth a salting out there??? Heard its just blowing around everywhere not really sticking?? Have a couple of apartments in that area and dont feel like making a ride just to see


----------



## BossPlow2010

michigancutter;1135043 said:


> Dodgetruckman731;1135018 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just made a trip from 10 & Ryan to 13 & grosbeck. there is a dusting. I wouldn't say a half inch, more towards 10& Ryan area than 12& grosbeck[/QU
> 
> Is it worth a salting out there??? Heard its just blowing around everywhere not really sticking?? Have a couple of apartments in that area and dont feel like making a ride just to see
> 
> 
> 
> Yes I'm wondering the same thing? I'm debating whether or not to go out.
Click to expand...


----------



## michigancutter

well talked to a board member in the warren area and she said its just blowing away and not really sticking sidewalks and drives look good. saves me a trip now to area or having to pay a guy to go.
now can only count on saturday night if it comes more north. tomorrow finishing a couple cleanups and store evrything for winter.


----------



## Glockshot73!

michigancutter;1135043 said:


> Dodgetruckman731;1135018 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just made a trip from 10 & Ryan to 13 & grosbeck. there is a dusting. I wouldn't say a half inch, more towards 10& Ryan area than 12& grosbeck[/QU
> 
> Is it worth a salting out there??? Heard its just blowing around everywhere not really sticking?? Have a couple of apartments in that area and dont feel like making a ride just to see
> 
> 
> 
> IMO, not worth salting. Really starting to melt off, or evaporate. Couple places were salted but others not, i think the customers who got salt today are going to be a little pissed
Click to expand...


----------



## goinggreen

about 2inches here near lansing been salting all night


----------



## Summerlawn

Where did you find 2" of anything near Lansing?


----------



## alwayz-plowin

Ahahahha! thats some BS!
they tried to tell me that when my 2010 Lazor (tht i bought from them!) Kept breaking *Hit every 5 hrs!
I said the Hell with that im not payin that!



Greenstar lawn;1134893 said:


> alwayz-plowin;1134613 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well i've got a mowers from weingarts also serviced there so i have a good relation with them i guess therefore i never pay top dollar.......
> 
> I buy all my equipment from them for the last 7 years and my machines are serviced there and i always have to pay top dollar there. Seems they treat me better if i walk in backwards. I recently started going to Proline in Marine City and they know how to treat people. The service techs at weingartz wont even give you any advice if your not paying them $80/hr or is it $90/hr now?
Click to expand...


----------



## TKO1

Come on snow


----------



## Matson Snow

TKO1;1135358 said:


> Come on snow


By the looks of the forecast you could be waiting a while.....I hope its wrong..


----------



## terrapro

Matson Snow;1135377 said:


> By the looks of the forecast you could be waiting a while.....I hope its wrong..


I like plowing snow but it can wait, I have other stuff I can do. Plus snow/ice is so darn expensive just like mowing lawns.


----------



## ZachXSmith

Went to my 1 of my sites today and salted because i got a call at 8 am saying she had a skating rink. I showed up to a 6 x 8 spot of ice, salted the whole lot because i wasnt gonna leave my 4 yard vbox full. Plus i wasnt gonna make the trip for nothing either. So She gets hit with the full salting. First Salt of the year payup

Ended up salting a little grocery store in birch run too. So pretty good day for me.


----------



## ChaseCreekSnow

Just a light app here... first run of the year, most lots needed it actually. All in all an easy night. This break in the action gives our guys time to get things winterized and the winter fleet fully online. Excited to get a liquid unit in my truck as well.


----------



## Lightningllc

I think we might have a ice up tonight after todays salting / I see alot of people not salting lots are melted and turning shiny, Gotta love the beginning of another season.

Guess I'll be up at 1 again tonight


----------



## Allor Outdoor

Just drove through a few lots....the ones that were salter ealier are looking good....the ones that weren't treated are turning into a ice rink.


----------



## alternative

ChaseCreekSnow;1135469 said:


> Just a light app here... first run of the year, most lots needed it actually. All in all an easy night. This break in the action gives our guys time to get things winterized and the winter fleet fully online. Excited to get a liquid unit in my truck as well.


thought you closed up-- 6mos ago you said you were done with this business!


----------



## snowman6

Just watched the local 4 news at 5 and Wayne county bought a truck that has a wing blade on it. They also bought a brine truck. Both were really nice pieces of equipment. Wish Oakland county was going to be better this year. I really had a hard time getting through some of their priority 3 subs. Even with 4x4 and a full load of salt but it's good money pulling people out. lol Congrats to everyone who has got to salt already this season. All of my accounts have called and told me not to come that it would be a waste of money so whatever I will be ready once it starts to really snow. Good luck to anyone going out laterThumbs Up


----------



## alternative

Lightningllc;1134470 said:


> We tie our mowers down like we were told in the spring by state boys, now novi wants a 4 point tie down, then he wanted a 3 inch strap across the foot plate, then one across front and one across back we received tickets each time we were pulled over because he changed his mind, My lawyer read the law and as long as the piece of equipment is secure then you conform to the law, if We get pulled over now I'm gonna inform them about a lawyer said and give him the law book , and inform him novi verbal law doesn't work.


Who has gotten pulled over and issued tix? Did you have a mandatory court hearing? I just got 6 violations last thursday and have a court date....total ********. I have all the paperwork to void the violations- except at the time i didnt have my DOT #s on this particular truck i was pulling with that day. B****. 2 tickets are f';in misdemeanors too. WTF is that all about. This ****s getting crazy as the cops are trying to prove that they are needed during budget cuts and layoffs - thats all it is.

Im thinking of getting a lawyer involved with this one...


----------



## Glockshot73!

alternative;1135571 said:


> Im thinking of getting a lawyer involved with this one...


That will probably be your best bet, Its ridiculous how its starting to get out there. And Misdemeanors!? Which violations are those?

Chris


----------



## magnatrac

alternative;1135571 said:


> Who has gotten pulled over and issued tix? Did you have a mandatory court hearing? I just got 6 violations last thursday and have a court date....total ********. I have all the paperwork to void the violations- except at the time i didnt have my DOT #s on this particular truck i was pulling with that day. B****. 2 tickets are f';in misdemeanors too. WTF is that all about. This ****s getting crazy as the cops are trying to prove that they are needed during budget cuts and layoffs - thats all it is.
> 
> Im thinking of getting a lawyer involved with this one...


 This stuff makes my stomach turn. I cannot stand most cops anymore. What happened to " protect and serve " ? Now it's just do you know why I stopped you? Yeah I know why ," to make money and keep you lousy job". If you ever told them why it would be game on and they would tear your stuff apart. When I tell people about all this d.o.t. stuff most think it is crazy but have no clue since it doesn't affect them. If it was about safety that would be fine but it's gone well beyond that. What gets me is when I see legit stuff pulled over and complete crap driving right by, I shake my head. I think now if your stuff is too nice or too new they figure your good for it and you can pay some fines. It is a shame that you have to get a lawyer involved but it might help you out.

Good luck , shaun


----------



## michigancutter

IM telling you guys we need to take a ride to lansing and complain against this crap. Im sure we get enough people together they will have to listen. These rules this cvi guys make up is crazy, every officer has a different opinion on how things need to be done. You can never win. I even had a cop check my window washer fluid. I mean come on. Its to the point my guys dont even want to drive for fear of tickets or harrasment from the cvis. This has to stop or we will be all out of buisness


----------



## Lightningllc

new trucks nice trucks you have money and will pay, Crappy trucks no money you will fight the ticket.


----------



## BossPlow2010

michigancutter;1135734 said:


> IM telling you guys we need to take a ride to lansing and complain against this crap. Im sure we get enough people together they will have to listen. These rules this cvi guys make up is crazy, every officer has a different opinion on how things need to be done. You can never win. I even had a cop check my window washer fluid. I mean come on. Its to the point my guys dont even want to drive for fear of tickets or harrasment from the cvis. This has to stop or we will be all out of buisness


They're not picking on you. They see something wrong or illegal and they pull you over.

Who Are you going to talk to in Lansing?


----------



## TheXpress2002

BossPlow2010;1135746 said:


> They're not picking on you. They see something wrong or illegal and they pull you over.
> 
> Who Are you going to talk to in Lansing?


I will tell you right now what I saw on 8 mile two days ago was absolute bull s***. Six cops within a five mile stretch of road all having a commercial truck pulled over, not one single car. You mean to tell me that's just coincidence?


----------



## Lightningllc

Xpress. UPDATE


----------



## TheXpress2002

Lightningllc;1135784 said:


> Xpress. UPDATE


Would you like me to sit, lay down, roll over, and shake?

Just messing with ya. I think we are in the clear for the near term. We might get a salting over the weekend. The system is going to be to far south to make a difference here.


----------



## lawnprolawns

alwayz-plowin;1135341 said:


> Ahahahha! thats some BS!
> they tried to tell me that when my 2010 Lazor (tht i bought from them!) Kept breaking *Hit every 5 hrs!
> I said the Hell with that im not payin that!
> 
> Correct spelling and grammar is appreciated.
> 
> I also can't stand some of the stuff I see with cops around here. Every morning on the way in to work, there's a commercial vehicle pulled over on 96 by the Livonia CVE truck. I always look to see if I see anything wrong with the vehicle, and they normally look fine. Sure, they could have been speeding, not used a turn signal, etc etc.. but have you seen how many CARS do that? Never see any CARS pulled over. Or, how about the 1987 F-150's loaded to the ground with a rickety old trailer losing shingles or scrap metal out of them? I've NEVER seen something like that pulled over. I saw guy lose a whole trailer axle.. haha. You're all right, there's apparently no money in those guys. They'd rather pull over the new box truck that's clean, nice looking, has DOT#'s..
> 
> Ugh. Rant over.
> 
> Oh.. one more thing. I was driving in my car last week and was traveling Taft Rd in Novi (Speed limit 30, also a big speed trap like many of you know). In front of me was a Novi cop car that looked to be going pretty fast. Got to a normal following distance and hung with him, and I was going 44. He then continued to turn left onto Nine Mile through the light that just turned red, so I followed. Figured if he pulled me over, I'd tell him he did the same thing. Then pulled into a side street and set up to clock people. Hypocrites.


----------



## terrapro

If it makes you guys feel better I saw a shiat pile minivan with a clothes dryer on the roof and half dozen drywall hanging out of the back all strapped down with those crap orange home depot straps pulled over by the state boys in Brighton the other day.


----------



## lawnprolawns

terrapro;1135838 said:


> If it makes you guys feel better I saw a shiat pile minivan with a clothes dryer on the roof and half dozen drywall hanging out of the back all strapped down with those crap orange home depot straps pulled over by the state boys in Brighton the other day.


 Where are the pictures? Haha


----------



## terrapro

Oh man I was loaded up with equipment that day...1ton dump plus 16' trailer ALL STRAPPED DOWN of course doing cleanups but if it wasn't for that minivan it would have been me. I am sure they could have found something $$$$$


----------



## alternative

BossPlow2010;1135746 said:


> They're not picking on you. They see something wrong or illegal and they pull you over.
> 
> Who Are you going to talk to in Lansing?


YES they are picking on us....this shores cops first words were " Sir you did nothing wrong, I just wanna check you out to make sure you have everything."

F*** YOU! an hour and a half later after he lied to me- told me he would sign off when i brought in the paperwork (Bull(St) - he cant sign off on any of these according to the court- they are all MANDATORY court hearing- I received my arrainment papers today. Its like im a *ucki***in criminal or something.

You know it also makes my company look bad- a big billboard on the side of the road for over an hour with a cop behind me. Yeah, quite a few people I know actually called later that day and asked what happened. I mean, come on man, I have worked in this city for 20 years now and never, EVER been stopped once up till now. And yes, all my trucks are newer, clean and they think im fuc&in loaded and that im gonna pay this $1000 in fines- theyre nuts!!!!:angry:


----------



## magnatrac

When we started our buisness 10 years ago my brother ( professional F.F. medic ) asked the state guys here in groveland twp. ( they have a post in the fire hall ) what we needed to do. They basically said keep your stuff clean straight and tied down. Well that worked for a few years. Last time I was stopped I was leaving the land fill in lk. orion after dumping ,my personnal remodeling junk. My brother happended to be with me and he had a shelby fire shirt on. After a roadside shake down he told us we could get $ 1200 in tickets but he was letting us off because he was a union F.F. My truck was empty and the dumper was empty. He had no reason to stop us but still did.His first words were " do you guys have a buissness " ? He must not have seen the lettering. I have been very lucky about fines but still hate getting stopped. I know this is due to the economy but now that the cities see they can make money I belive that even when things turn around it will be just as bad. I have a reciver mount spreder that I always take on and off but I am sure here soon I will get stopped due to the fact it blocks my plate.

, shaun


----------



## brookline

magnatrac;1135952 said:


> When we started our buisness 10 years ago my brother ( professional F.F. medic ) asked the state guys here in groveland twp. ( they have a post in the fire hall ) what we needed to do. They basically said keep your stuff clean straight and tied down. Well that worked for a few years. Last time I was stopped I was leaving the land fill in lk. orion after dumping ,my personnal remodeling junk. My brother happended to be with me and he had a shelby fire shirt on. After a roadside shake down he told us we could get $ 1200 in tickets but he was letting us off because he was a union F.F. My truck was empty and the dumper was empty. He had no reason to stop us but still did.His first words were " do you guys have a buissness " ? He must not have seen the lettering. I have been very lucky about fines but still hate getting stopped. I know this is due to the economy but now that the cities see they can make money I belive that even when things turn around it will be just as bad. I have a reciver mount spreder that I always take on and off but I am sure here soon I will get stopped due to the fact it blocks my plate.
> 
> , shaun


Oh man thanks! You just made me remember I never moved my plate to my salter beings the chute blocks it.Thumbs Up


----------



## eatonpaving

brookline;1135977 said:


> Oh man thanks! You just made me remember I never moved my plate to my salter beings the chute blocks it.Thumbs Up


i got that same ticket last year in canton, got to move the plate on my new truck, i forgot also, and i got a ticket for it..........


----------



## brandonslc

Does anyone know where I can get a good price on a few pallets of rock salt 50 lb bags in the Dearborn area?


----------



## VIPHGM

Brookline... thanks for the reminder i meant to do that today.....


----------



## goinggreen

I now see what you are all talking about drove back from liviona tonight and was cut off by what i think was a liviona cop on 275 near 7 mile, then saw three cops chasing three different cars on 96 near novi. So glad i dont live down there hardly any cops out here.

Update on the snow
It is sticking to the roads here in perry still coming down on and off might be heading your way.


----------



## VIPHGM

SO... i saw something interesting yesterday and thought i would share it with everyone.... There was a newer truck that had a new boss plow on it... The BOSS Plow was PINK>>> I think that is pretty bad ass to see a plow chick that is proud of her equipment.... I meant to get a picture of it... ill keep my eyes out for it, its roaming around town here somewhere.... does anyone else paint there plows a unique color? I finally sold my plow and get to pick my New Boss 8'2 VXT up tomorrow morning... pretty excited... i kind of want to get it painted before i use it... i just dont think i have enough time.... should i get it powder coated before using it? does that help on the longevity of its life? before it gets any rust? or even rhino line the plow front or back or both?


----------



## procut

VIPHGM;1136055 said:


> SO... i saw something interesting yesterday and thought i would share it with everyone.... There was a newer truck that had a new boss plow on it... The BOSS Plow was PINK>>> I think that is pretty bad ass to see a plow chick that is proud of her equipment.... I meant to get a picture of it... ill keep my eyes out for it, its roaming around town here somewhere.... does anyone else paint there plows a unique color? I finally sold my plow and get to pick my New Boss 8'2 VXT up tomorrow morning... pretty excited... i kind of want to get it painted before i use it... i just dont think i have enough time.... should i get it powder coated before using it? does that help on the longevity of its life? before it gets any rust? or even rhino line the plow front or back or both?


Back in the early '90s there was a guy who had a tan (Desert Sandstone I think GM called it) Chevy 2500, it was a all loaded out, beautiful truck. He had a Boss Vee plow for it that he took to a body shop and had it sandblasted and painted the exact color of the truck. It looked sweet. The truck has since been sold, I still see it running around every storm, but the new owner has painted the plow Rust Oleum red, lol.

It's not something I'd ever do, but it's a unique idea.


----------



## Moonlighter

Got up to check everything out, salted areas are still all good but unsalted areas have a dusting of snow on them. I am heading out to see if a few places need some salt. Looks like some more flurries action heading for us in Pontiac and places north of me.


----------



## newhere

Well I got my money back from angelos for that pile of garbage spreader after a long heated argument. The darn thing locked up as I was pushing it in the front door, they took it in the back and wanted to try and fix it but I didn't want or need it anymore. They did NOT want to take it back. Lady made a huge ordeal, told her if she just takes back the 400 dollar spreader I will buy over 2 grand in other parts right now. She didn't care, just wanted me gone she was so mad.

Received a refund but got banned for life so If any brighton guys are going there today I need 3 bundles of driveway markers (the 48" glass ones for $45 a bundle) seriously if you get them just pm me a address and I will be over in 5 minutes with cash for them. 

Looks like the spreader rebuild parts will be coming from j-thomas or I could always order from Assalos online.

On another note it looks like I'm going to be stacked heavy with trucks this year, three don't have anywork because we couldn't find some one that wanted to pay a fair hourly price. Maybe I'm just spoiled but I won't run a 5yrd single axle with a new 10' blade and tailgate salter for 70 bucks a hour, not going to do it. Operator is paid 15 so costs me about 23 fuel is about 10-12 an hour. That leaves me what, $30 some bucks profit? No thanks they will sit, shoot tags alone are 900 bucks, cab cards are 300. 

Nor will I run a brand new skidsteer and 10' box blade for 60hr or a new 2500hd and new v-blade for 60hr. 

Maybe I'm out of line but I really think knowing when to pass on work is just as important as knowing when to take it. So many hungry guys get on board to help the big guys out its ridiculous. When they replace a 6k plow because the boss didn't mark a center island or they replace a trans and drive line their whole world comes to a close. 

Ohh well, going to bang up some ducks...


----------



## magnatrac

I took the dog out at 5 and was suprised to see a nice fluffy coating of snow. I knew most stuff should have melted down but since I couldn't see the patter in my pavers I figured there was enough snow to atleast check a few lots. Most were melting down with the yesterdays salt. I had to reapply one lot so it wasn't a wasted trip.

, shaun


----------



## lawnprolawns

VIPHGM;1136055 said:


> SO... i saw something interesting yesterday and thought i would share it with everyone.... There was a newer truck that had a new boss plow on it... The BOSS Plow was PINK>>> I think that is pretty bad ass to see a plow chick that is proud of her equipment.... I meant to get a picture of it... ill keep my eyes out for it, its roaming around town here somewhere.... does anyone else paint there plows a unique color? I finally sold my plow and get to pick my New Boss 8'2 VXT up tomorrow morning... pretty excited... i kind of want to get it painted before i use it... i just dont think i have enough time.... should i get it powder coated before using it? does that help on the longevity of its life? before it gets any rust? or even rhino line the plow front or back or both?


Could be wrong but I thought that they came powder coated from the factory. Honestly I wouldn't touch it, as the boss factory finishes seem to hold up real well. Rhino lining seems like it would make a lot of snow stick to it.


----------



## alternative

@ newhere---banned for life?? Damn.. did you go to the Wixom store? I hate dealing with these stores too, but sometimes they have what you need...Jthomas or CPW has tons of parts avail for most plows, spreaders etc.


----------



## 24v6spd

eatonpaving;1135983 said:


> i got that same ticket last year in canton, got to move the plate on my new truck, i forgot also, and i got a ticket for it..........


Make sure you have a license plate light, I got stopped for not having one.


----------



## cuttingedge13

alternative;1136317 said:


> @ newhere---banned for life?? Damn.. did you go to the Wixom store? I hate dealing with these stores too, but sometimes they have what you need...Jthomas or CPW has tons of parts avail for most plows, spreaders etc.


I've been dealing with Angelo's for 18 years and have been "banned for life" a couple of times.:laughing:


----------



## 24v6spd

michigancutter;1135734 said:


> IM telling you guys we need to take a ride to lansing and complain against this crap. Im sure we get enough people together they will have to listen. These rules this cvi guys make up is crazy, every officer has a different opinion on how things need to be done. You can never win. I even had a cop check my window washer fluid. I mean come on. Its to the point my guys dont even want to drive for fear of tickets or harrasment from the cvis. This has to stop or we will be all out of buisness


 I've had the MSP check my washer fluid during a stop. Evidentally there is a law on the books concerning this (he claimed). I always carry an extra bottle in the winter.


----------



## flykelley

cuttingedge13;1136331 said:


> I've been dealing with Angelo's for 18 years and have been "banned for life" a couple of times.:laughing:


 Now thats some funny ****t how do you get banned for life several times??????

Mike


----------



## Matson Snow

24v6spd;1136343 said:


> I've had the MSP check my washer fluid during a stop. Evidentally there is a *law on the books concerning this *(he claimed). I always carry an extra bottle in the winter.


Yes...Its a Law...:salute:


----------



## Luther

BossPlow2010;1135746 said:


> They're not picking on you. They see something wrong or illegal and they pull you over.
> 
> Who Are you going to talk to in Lansing?


Mind sharing where in "North America" you're from?


----------



## TheXpress2002

TCLA;1136370 said:


> Mind sharing where in "North America" you're from?


.................tymusic...........where they chase you down by horseback

:laughing:


----------



## michigancutter

BossPlow2010;1135746 said:


> They're not picking on you. They see something wrong or illegal and they pull you over.
> 
> Who Are you going to talk to in Lansing?


There dosent have to be anything wrong with your rig for them to pull you over. They can stop you just to make sure your good on everything.

Talk to the people we pay to be in Lansing. I pay thousands of dollars a year in taxes and keeping my trucks up to date on new laws, but when they start making up stuff to each cops preference its getting a little old.


----------



## Tscape

newhere;1136225 said:


> Well I got my money back from angelos for that pile of garbage spreader after a long heated argument. The darn thing locked up as I was pushing it in the front door, they took it in the back and wanted to try and fix it but I didn't want or need it anymore. They did NOT want to take it back. Lady made a huge ordeal, told her if she just takes back the 400 dollar spreader I will buy over 2 grand in other parts right now. She didn't care, just wanted me gone she was so mad.
> 
> Received a refund but got banned for life so If any brighton guys are going there today I need 3 bundles of driveway markers (the 48" glass ones for $45 a bundle) seriously if you get them just pm me a address and I will be over in 5 minutes with cash for them.
> 
> Looks like the spreader rebuild parts will be coming from j-thomas or I could always order from Assalos online.
> 
> On another note it looks like I'm going to be stacked heavy with trucks this year, three don't have anywork because we couldn't find some one that wanted to pay a fair hourly price. Maybe I'm just spoiled but I won't run a 5yrd single axle with a new 10' blade and tailgate salter for 70 bucks a hour, not going to do it. Operator is paid 15 so costs me about 23 fuel is about 10-12 an hour. That leaves me what, $30 some bucks profit? No thanks they will sit, shoot tags alone are 900 bucks, cab cards are 300.
> 
> Nor will I run a brand new skidsteer and 10' box blade for 60hr or a new 2500hd and new v-blade for 60hr.
> 
> Maybe I'm out of line but I really think knowing when to pass on work is just as important as knowing when to take it. So many hungry guys get on board to help the big guys out its ridiculous. When they replace a 6k plow because the boss didn't mark a center island or they replace a trans and drive line their whole world comes to a close.
> 
> Ohh well, going to bang up some ducks...


I like the way you think, sir. That is a great story, banned from the Walmart/soup nazi of plowstores. Tell me was it that really _pretty_ one that you argued with?:laughing:

I remember going there to buy my first V-box. I had financing all lined up and just needed to sign the papers and get it set in my truck. She told me she'd be right with me, but kept taking the next guy in line buying plowstakes and bungee cords and whatnot. I stood there for 15 minutes before walking out, driving down the road to Thesier's. A simple phone call to the finance company and I was rolling out of there with a new Sno-Way v-box, a step up from the Buyers for sure. Their business model is strange: be as rude as possible because you are the cheapest around. Why can't they just be one without the other? I think the next time a client doesn't dance a jig for me I'll ban them for life! :laughing:


----------



## 24v6spd

michigancutter;1136401 said:


> There dosent have to be anything wrong with your rig for them to pull you over. They can stop you just to make sure your good on everything.
> 
> Talk to the people we pay to be in Lansing. I pay thousands of dollars a year in taxes and keeping my trucks up to date on new laws, but when they start making up stuff to each cops preference its getting a little old.


 From what I hear 2011 is only going to get worse. An organized protest at the capitol in Lansing isn't a bad idea.


----------



## BossPlow2010

TCLA;1136370 said:


> Mind sharing where in "North America" you're from?


It is rather vague isn't it!
Planet earth!


----------



## terrapro

24v6spd;1136410 said:


> From what I hear 2011 is only going to get worse. An organized protest at the capitol in Lansing isn't a bad idea.


Yeah but then we will end up getting a service tax on gumballs again.

I hope Rick Snyder does some cleaning up. I liked how he told everyone that they need to get two years of the budget done insted of being late on one.

Why is the DNRE getting split up after we were just told it had to be combined to streamline and save money?. What was that like 4-5 months ago they did that?


----------



## Luther

TCLA;1126589 said:


> Shameless plug time ~ We have gone to the expense of being a sponsor of this site. We have created Pink because we believe it is a superior product for the same if not a lower price than other competitive blends.
> 
> This may be of interest to fellow Wixom, South Lyon, Milford and Brighton area snow fighters. We are soon to open our Brighton store, to supply/sell colleagues with bulk salt and bagged products and other support during winter events. Our pricing will be in line with other suppliers. We most likely will be giving salt and bags away to every new customer to this store. One free ton and one free bag of Pink is what we are considering doing to get this thing off the ground.





terrapro;1126695 said:


> Cool, when do you open up shop?





CSC Contracting;1126805 said:


> TLCA please keep us posted on the Brighton store That would be a great location for me.


Well ~ we were to open up the Brighton store this weekend. We have now been sent a "cease and desist with doing business" in Brighton. We are told there are formal complaints about our store.....

hmmmmmmmmmmm....

We've beautified the property with new landscape, we're working on the parking lot, etc.

Knowing that there are *no new* businesses opening up in Brighton, or on the city's docket, why in the world would anyone complain about bringing a few new jobs to the area opening up our little supply yard?


----------



## terrapro

TCLA;1136480 said:


> Well ~ we were to open up the Brighton store this weekend. We have now been sent a "cease and desist with doing business" in Brighton. We are told there are formal complaints about our store.....
> 
> hmmmmmmmmmmm....
> 
> We've beautified the property with new landscape, we're working on the parking lot, etc.
> 
> Knowing that there are *no new* businesses opening up in Brighton, or on the city's docket, why in the world would anyone complain about bringing a few new jobs to the area opening up our little supply yard?


What?! Brighton is such a crooked town. Actually all of Livingston County is. I bet it has something to do with "Lucy's" landcsape supply ussmileyflag


----------



## 24v6spd

terrapro;1136479 said:


> Yeah but then we will end up getting a service tax on gumballs again.
> 
> I hope Rick Snyder does some cleaning up. I liked how he told everyone that they need to get two years of the budget done insted of being late on one.
> 
> Why is the DNRE getting split up after we were just told it had to be combined to streamline and save money?. What was that like 4-5 months ago they did that?


I for one am glad that they are being split up, they never should have been combined in the first place. That was a move by Grandmole so she could pilfer from the hunting and fishing license fees to pay for environmental clean ups.


----------



## lawnprolawns

TCLA;1136480 said:


> Well ~ we were to open up the Brighton store this weekend. We have now been sent a "cease and desist with doing business" in Brighton. We are told there are formal complaints about our store.....
> 
> hmmmmmmmmmmm....
> 
> We've beautified the property with new landscape, we're working on the parking lot, etc.
> 
> Knowing that there are *no new* businesses opening up in Brighton, or on the city's docket, why in the world would anyone complain about bringing a few new jobs to the area opening up our little supply yard?


Ouch, sorry to hear that. Can you view the complaints and see if they're legit, or is this the end? Seems kind of strange, unless there were a bunch of homes nearby that didn't want trucks and noise at night.


----------



## Luther

lawnprolawns;1136525 said:


> Ouch, sorry to hear that. Can you view the complaints and see if they're legit, or is this the end?
> 
> No, this is not the end. We have a formal hearing in about two weeks and we will see who is protesting then.
> 
> Seems kind of strange, unless there were a bunch of homes nearby that didn't want trucks and noise at night.


Can't be....the supply yard across the street has been operating nightly just fine.


----------



## VIPHGM

Well that was an interesting start to the day... really wasn't expecting anything... was up at 2 and really didnt see anything in Sterling Heights. So go figure SH didn't get but a snow flake, Well a buddy called me this morning at 5am saying that the ground is completely covered in Rochester Hills, GO Figure... I guess its going to have to be mandatory drive around each of my cities from now on... got to love snow pattern and belts!!!


----------



## Excelland03

I have a skidsteer with box blade and 1 plow truck with operators available to sub contract. If anyone is interested or knowa anyone who might be let me know. thanks Nick


----------



## michigancutter

24v6spd;1136410 said:


> From what I hear 2011 is only going to get worse. An organized protest at the capitol in Lansing isn't a bad idea.


Of course its going to get worse!! Its going to be to the point were we will have to go to some kind of schooling or program to drive a lawn rig and have more certificates or documants to be in the lawn/snow biz. I know this year all plow trucks have to have back up beepers, and have a florecent seatbelts so the cop can see that your belt is on. trugreen already has them on there trucks.


----------



## Luther

Tscape;1136409 said:


> Their business model is strange: be as rude as possible because you are the cheapest around. Why can't they just be one without the other? I think the next time a client doesn't dance a jig for me I'll ban them for life! :laughing:


Crazy how true this is, huh :laughing::laughing:


----------



## Luther

BossPlow2010;1136417 said:


> It is rather vague isn't it!
> Planet earth!


Yea...who needs credibility, right?


----------



## Tscape

lawnprolawns;1136525 said:


> or is this the end? .


Over? Nothing is over 'til we say it is! Was it over when the Germans bombed Pearl Harbor?


----------



## terrapro

Tscape;1136629 said:


> Over? Nothing is over 'til we say it is! Was it over when the Germans bombed Pearl Harbor?


Mike ummm don't know how to tell you this but...it was the Japanese not the Germans. It was a preemptive strike to boost Japans Naval ability to ride on Hitlers coattails and take over Asia.


----------



## cuttingedge13

terrapro;1136644 said:


> Mike ummm don't know how to tell you this but...it was the Japanese not the Germans. It was a preemptive strike to boost Japans Naval ability to ride on Hitlers coattails and take over Asia.


You need to catch up on your funny movie quotes. John Belushi, Animal House.


----------



## BossPlow2010

TCLA;1136599 said:


> Yea...who needs credibility, right?


I'm in southern Wayne County :waving:


----------



## terrapro

cuttingedge13;1136654 said:


> You need to catch up on your funny movie quotes. John Belushi, Animal House.


Oh man I am so ********...I should have known.


----------



## Tscape

terrapro;1136663 said:


> Oh man I am so ********...I should have known.


And I have a B.A. in History. Mostly my college career looked like the movie I quoted.


----------



## VIPHGM

hey question.... the storm to the Northwest of us right now that were tracking.... with the jet streams look like its going to head SE... But the top of the storm (that looks like a hammer head) that's over north Dakota right now that at the tail end, looks like when that pushes south might swing wide are way... is any one else possibly seeing that? that it may catch the water line come over to Michigan? im on intellicast's active mapping right now... But the Weather channel is showing the accumulation amounts all to go south...

Any input with thoughts would be great


----------



## Matson Snow

VIPHGM;1136690 said:


> hey question.... the storm to the Northwest of us right now that were tracking.... with the jet streams look like its going to head SE... But the top of the storm (that looks like a hammer head) that's over north Dakota right now that at the tail end, looks like when that pushes south might swing wide are way... is any one else possibly seeing that? that it may catch the water line come over to Michigan? im on intellicast's active mapping right now... But the Weather channel is showing the accumulation amounts all to go south...
> 
> Any input with thoughts would be great


I think its Wishful Thinking........


----------



## firelwn82

VIPHGM;1136690 said:


> .
> Any input with thoughts would be great


Your hopes are good intended but waaaayyyy out in left field.... Just wait snow will be coming soon enough..


----------



## VIPHGM

im thinking if it does then were all going to be caught by surprise with possibly a significant amount, im just dont see it going that far south that quickly not to catch the water line, especially that most north point of the storm


----------



## smoore45

VIPHGM;1136690 said:


> hey question.... the storm to the Northwest of us right now that were tracking.... with the jet streams look like its going to head SE... But the top of the storm (that looks like a hammer head) that's over north Dakota right now that at the tail end, looks like when that pushes south might swing wide are way... is any one else possibly seeing that? that it may catch the water line come over to Michigan? im on intellicast's active mapping right now... But the Weather channel is showing the accumulation amounts all to go south...
> 
> Any input with thoughts would be great


I don't think it is so much the track of the storm, but the fact that it will run out of moisture before it gets here.


----------



## asps4u

I can't believe places that are waiting til now to get bids... Apparently they just realized that it might snow this winter  I did two commercials late last week and now I just got a call today from a HOA. Stupid thing is, I contacted the HOA on September 7th about bidding it, and they wait til now to respond? Unbelievable, these people. At least the guy said he knows that since they waited so late, that it will cost them more xysport Sorry for the mini rant, I'm just getting frustrated with people's laziness & procrastination!


----------



## Glockshot73!

Anybody know where to get good back drag blades around here, on a online reliable seller maybe how to make one yourself?

Chris


----------



## VIPHGM

Try SnoKontrol there on the west side of the state and they have some bad ass rear plows, i was thinking about buying one this year from them


----------



## VIPHGM

ya but thats what i am kind of saying is that if it ends up swinging over its going to want to hit lake michigan and gain moisture from that and pick up, then for us to get a good lake effect storm since the water is not yet froze over there


----------



## JR Snow Removal

Dodgetruckman731;1136750 said:


> Anybody know where to get good back drag blades around here, on a online reliable seller maybe how to make one yourself?
> 
> Chris


If your talking about one for your plow check out these guys www.backdragblades.com they're from Lower Michigan I bought one last year and love it


----------



## Glockshot73!

JR Snow Removal;1136787 said:


> If your talking about one for your plow check out these guys www.backdragblades.com they're from Lower Michigan I bought one last year and love it


That's exactly what I'm talking about, quick question for you, i plow 3 driveways and the only reason i plow them is because the clients have been with me since Ive started out and have always been great to me. Will this remove the tire tracks that get packed down after driving over the snow, that would be my reason for purchasing it. And to know they are a Michigan company, they will defiantly get my business

Chris


----------



## JR Snow Removal

Dodgetruckman731;1136792 said:


> That's exactly what I'm talking about, quick question for you, i plow 3 driveways and the only reason i plow them is because the clients have been with me since Ive started out and have always been great to me. Will this remove the tire tracks that get packed down after driving over the snow, that would be my reason for purchasing it. And to know they are a Michigan company, they will defiantly get my business
> 
> Chris


It depends on how much driving has been done on the snow before you get there and what type of snow it is. I can tell you that me driving up to the garage door and their tracks from leaving it will clean up but if its really packed down I think it will ride over it. Also instead of back dragging a little bit then turning around to push it out I just back drag the whole thing usually two passes then push it to either side. It has saved me a ton of time and turning around. You do have to replace your cutting edge at the same time, tho when I got mine my edge was ready to be replaced anyway so it worked out well.


----------



## Metro Lawn

nothing to do, so we filled some potholes lol


----------



## grassmaster06

my regular driver suddenly moved to alpena about a week ago :angry:and now i need an experienced plow driver or a good sub asap.the work is mostly located off telegraph in taylor if anyone is interested send me a pm , or give me a call 313-443-7067


----------



## TheXpress2002

VIPHGM;1136780 said:


> ya but thats what i am kind of saying is that if it ends up swinging over its going to want to hit lake michigan and gain moisture from that and pick up, then for us to get a good lake effect storm since the water is not yet froze over there


The track will be completely south of us tomorrow. We will only see flurries if that.

What you have to also focus on is what is to the east of us. There is a huge high pressure system that will block the storm from tracking due east and keep pushing it to the south.

Dont loose any sleep over it.


----------



## alwayz-plowin

Do you just decide on when ever you want to do some work at ford field or something????
(is that even ford field where you filled the potholes?)
seems like you do alot over there...
nice operation you got!



Metro Lawn;1136972 said:


> nothing to do, so we filled some potholes lol


----------



## lyonstriping

Nick, send me an email [email protected]. Let me know where you are located. I am still looking for a truck in Ann Arbor. Thanks hope to hear from you soon.

Excelland03 
Junior Member Join Date: Dec 2010
Location: Michigan
Posts: 5

I have a skidsteer with box blade and 1 plow truck with operators available to sub contract. If anyone is interested or knowa anyone who might be let me know. thanks Nick


----------



## MR.SNOW

How is the Greenerside landscaping Company to work for. Inkster, Mich


----------



## MR.SNOW

By the hour or flat rate. Have plow and salter. How many hours is the route.


----------



## brandonslc

MR.SNOW;1137538 said:


> By the hour or flat rate. Have plow and salter. How many hours is the route.


Never had any luck with them. The pay period took way to long.


----------



## MR.SNOW

Thanks,for heads up.So slow payment. no payment not the case.what was the rate for plow and salter.are they low scale.


----------



## Lightningllc

Jim, remember me talking about salting in Brighton a week ago. His family is on city council. Just alittle FYI


----------



## terrapro

JR Snow Removal;1136826 said:


> It depends on how much driving has been done on the snow before you get there and what type of snow it is. I can tell you that me driving up to the garage door and their tracks from leaving it will clean up but if its really packed down I think it will ride over it. Also instead of back dragging a little bit then turning around to push it out I just back drag the whole thing usually two passes then push it to either side. It has saved me a ton of time and turning around. You do have to replace your cutting edge at the same time, tho when I got mine my edge was ready to be replaced anyway so it worked out well.


Pretty interesting. It doesn't look very thick in the pics on the site, what is the thickness of yours? How much do they cost?


----------



## TheXpress2002

Once this system today moves out it should be quiet besides a few lingering lake effect snow showers until Wednesday. Thursday on the other hand should be a different story. Models are showing a system to effect the great lakes. This one should be a no brainer. More details to come but Thursday Friday look busy. Then after that another system will be on its tail for the Saturday night Sunday timeframe.

We are still a few days out from what my thought is on a familiar pattern we have every year. I will say do not be surprised to see something along the lines of every 2.5 to 3 days of some sort of snow until the New Year


----------



## Tscape

Here we go!


----------



## Matson Snow

This is Michigan...Im not Holding my Breath....


----------



## MR.SNOW

Any one need a truck. Got 8ft boss plow,snowEX 1.5yd box.Metro area.Sub looking for work. Im the owner and driver.


----------



## TheXpress2002

Matson Snow;1137867 said:


> This is Michigan...Im not Holding my Breath....


I have it under control this time, I wont fail you......


----------



## Matson Snow

TheXpress2002;1137881 said:


> I have it under control this time, I wont fail you......


:laughing::laughing::laughing:...You Never fail Me..The Weather Doe's.....


----------



## MR.SNOW

New to site,looking for a well established Company looking for subs.That can keep you busy,pays on time.organized,professional.looking for area outside Ann Arbor 30 miles in each direction. Any recommendations guys.


----------



## Lightningllc

Xpress I take it winter modules have come together now, lake Michigan is 6 degrees warmer than last year Think we might get more lake effect this year than past years? Well I guess I can take the mini vacation tomorrow till Tuesday.


----------



## michigancutter

Well looks like my side of town might get up to 2 in today. Just watched the news and port huron area is expecting up to 2 inches through out the day today. Got to love lake effect squalls.


----------



## alternative

TheXpress2002;1137861 said:


> Once this system today moves out it should be quiet besides a few lingering lake effect snow showers until Wednesday.
> We are still a few days out from what my thought is on a familiar pattern we have every year. I will say do not be surprised to see something along the lines of every 2.5 to 3 days of some sort of snow until the New Year


Nice- we are about due for a decent amount of snowfall this year...15+ pushes would be fine with me.


----------



## michigancutter

would be nice to get in 15 pushes this season and 25 saltings.lol


----------



## Matson Snow

alternative;1138009 said:


> Nice- we are about due for a decent amount of snowfall this year...15+ pushes would be fine with me.


Dare to Dream.....While were at it...Lets go for 20+ Pushes and 30+ Saltings...payup


----------



## VIPHGM

MR.SNOW;1137887 said:


> New to site,looking for a well established Company looking for subs.That can keep you busy,pays on time.organized,professional.looking for area outside Ann Arbor 30 miles in each direction. Any recommendations guys.


ya your about 60 -90 days late on being organized... and food for thought 30 miles is quite a bit of a driving distance and reliable time to plow something in a time efficient manner for a well established company... less learned this year maybe if you stick around long enough on this site and learn a little bit from these guys then you'll understand my rudeness.... We all put in are time and effort to our companies to build a reputation not to hand it down to someone that comes in 2 days before snow and thinks he's going to land a full plow route with a company.... IF you need advice and help in plowing, running a company, weather questions and answers.. i would probably start there before jumping on the bull and grabbing the reins. Look you may have many years under your belt plowing but how do we know you from just the other shh-mo around the corner that was just trying to under bid us at half the cost... be strategic and smart at what you do and you will get a lot father in this community..

On another note: good morning everyone... pretty excited just got my new plow for the truck... pics will be up later today sometime, looks like that storm didn't swing the way i was hoping for but there will be more....

Question - If i want to use my liquid de-icier and i apply it to the ground before the storm say 12 hours... and it doesn't snow how long would that liquid stay there and if it does dry would it still activate days later when it does snow? I was thinking about going out today and pre applying some of my locations to try it out because there calling for a few nights of possible dusting.. any thoughts?

Hey besides the sulli hot brine... what else would be in comparison to that liquid around here? everyone i have talked to in northern Oakland has well brine and well i am trying to stay away from the well brine... usually ill be picking up 600 -900 gallons per fill up so cost is a concern also any input would be great

Thanks


----------



## terrapro

You tell em "Mr join date Aug 2010" 

Speaking of people who have been around forever where the heck is the likes of Jason Pallas and other veteran plowsiters?



VIPHGM;1138021 said:


> ya your about 60 -90 days late on being organized... and food for thought 30 miles is quite a bit of a driving distance and reliable time to plow something in a time efficient manner for a well established company... less learned this year maybe if you stick around long enough on this site and learn a little bit from these guys then you'll understand my rudeness.... We all put in are time and effort to our companies to build a reputation not to hand it down to someone that comes in 2 days before snow and thinks he's going to land a full plow route with a company.... IF you need advice and help in plowing, running a company, weather questions and answers.. i would probably start there before jumping on the bull and grabbing the reins. Look you may have many years under your belt plowing but how do we know you from just the other shh-mo around the corner that was just trying to under bid us at half the cost... be strategic and smart at what you do and you will get a lot father in this community..


----------



## MR.SNOW

Sorry, meant to say I want to work with a company that is organized. I know Im late but just offering service of my truck. People know who they can trust by an interview and the company name on the truck. Not looking to under bid any one, just want to work the truck and myself in the asphalt off season. The plow purchase was last minute or I would have posted sooner and learned more about the site. Had a friend recommend I come here for help. Everybody has to start somewhere on this site, at some point you were all new too, ya know?


----------



## TheXpress2002

Matson Snow;1138013 said:


> Dare to Dream.....While were at it...Lets go for 20+ Pushes and 30+ Saltings...payup


15 and 25 please. Dont forget some people do have seasonal contracts......lol

Again everyone needs to have an allocation of seasonal and per push properties so no matter what winter throws at you so you can still make money. I have my seasonal set-up on a 3 year average. I have it set up that I will cover myself on my seasonals this year with 15 and 25. Now if we have say 16 -18 it cuts into my seasonal numbers. Now if we have 18+ the per push covers my seasonals. The downside and the unknown variable is the equipment and what will need to be repaired after the 18+ winter. As we all know in this business there are already too many unknown variables and most of the time we do not wind up making money on the unknowns. BE SMART.

Plus the up keep on equipment after 20+ pushes on those of us that have multiple pieces of equipment takes a huge toll not only with the checkbook but physically and mentally as well.

Last note: Were you around the Winter of 2007-2008? For those that were here, none of us remember that winter, it was a blur. If I recall correctly 22 pushes and 34 saltings


----------



## BossPlow2010

MR.SNOW;1138078 said:


> Sorry, meant to say I want to work with a company that is organized. I know Im late but just offering service of my truck. People know who they can trust by an interview and the company name on the truck. Not looking to under bid any one, just want to work the truck and myself in the asphalt off season. The plow purchase was last minute or I would have posted sooner and learned more about the site. Had a friend recommend I come here for help. Everybody has to start somewhere on this site, at some point you were all new too, ya know?


A company that is organized got all their subs ready 2-4 months ago. A contractor may take you in as a back up though...


----------



## M&S Property

TheXpress2002;1138081 said:


> 15 and 25 please. Dont forget some people do have seasonal contracts......lol
> 
> Again everyone needs to have an allocation of seasonal and per push properties so no matter what winter throws at you so you can still make money. I have my seasonal set-up on a 3 year average. I have it set up that I will cover myself on my seasonals this year with 15 and 25. Now if we have say 16 -18 it cuts into my seasonal numbers. Now if we have 18+ the per push covers my seasonals. The downside and the unknown variable is the equipment and what will need to be repaired after the 18+ winter. As we all know in this business there are already too many unknown variables and most of the time we do not wind up making money on the unknowns. BE SMART.
> 
> Plus the up keep on equipment after 20+ pushes on those of us that have multiple pieces of equipment takes a huge toll not only with the checkbook but physically and mentally as well.


12 pushes is plenty for us, plowing is fun but it takes a toll on employees and equipment. During the snow season things are going to go wrong and machines are going to break so I hope we do not get too much snow, however I love 3/4 inch events we can handle one of those every other day! payup


----------



## MR.SNOW

BossPlow2010;1138083 said:


> A company that is organized got all their subs ready 2-4 months ago. A contractor may take you in as a back up though...


Thanks, appreciate the feedback.


----------



## terrapro

MR.SNOW;1138078 said:


> Sorry, meant to say I want to work with a company that is organized. I know Im late but just offering service of my truck. People know who they can trust by an interview and the company name on the truck. Not looking to under bid any one, just want to work the truck and myself in the asphalt off season. The plow purchase was last minute or I would have posted sooner and learned more about the site. Had a friend recommend I come here for help. Everybody has to start somewhere on this site, at some point you were all new too, ya know?


Actually I came out of the womb with a plow control in my hand. 

Welcome to plowsite MR.SNOW


----------



## ChaseCreekSnow

Ja, Wilkommen!  
Can't wait for a real snowfall around here!!!
So far-
Saltings -1
Plowing- 0


----------



## Allor Outdoor

M&S Property;1138086 said:


> 12 pushes is plenty for us, plowing is fun but it takes a toll on employees and equipment. During the snow season things are going to go wrong and machines are going to break so I hope we do not get too much snow, however I love 3/4 inch events we can handle one of those every other day! payup


Couldn't agree with you more!!
If we got 3/4 inch every night I would be thrilled...

Plowing beats on your equiptment up to much, and you spend A LOT more in labor.
Salting is nice and easy, a lot less maintenance, and a lot less labor costs!!


----------



## Leisure Time LC

Allor Outdoor;1138104 said:


> Couldn't agree with you more!!
> If we got 3/4 inch every night I would be thrilled...
> 
> Plowing beats on your equiptment up to much, and you spend A LOT more in labor.
> Salting is nice and easy, a lot less maintenance, and a lot less labor costs!!


I will agree with you guys as well!!!!!!!


----------



## Lightningllc

I disagree salting ruins a truck after 2 years, I do like salting more than plowing though, plowing only hurts a truck if the operator doesn't know what there doing also if u do not do maintenance on the trucks they will fall apart I don't know if everyone knows this but u can't change your oil every 3000 miles with a plow truck it needs to be done every 1000 miles also change ur trans fluid before winter every year, change fuel filters, air filter, rear end fluid. We have trucks that are 2001 fords that have original trans and motors because of maintenance. Base everything on hours not miles. 


I know a guy that put 1000 miles on in a winter but put 600 hrs on his truck. 

Xpress. I do not want to remember 2007-08. That winter f'n sucked salt shortage. Tons of snow gas prices, payroll, RECEIVABLES we were billing weekly


----------



## Allor Outdoor

Lightningllc;1138140 said:


> I disagree salting ruins a truck after 2 years, I do like salting more than plowing though, plowing only hurts a truck if the operator doesn't know what there doing also if u do not do maintenance on the trucks they will fall apart I don't know if everyone knows this but u can't change your oil every 3000 miles with a plow truck it needs to be done every 1000 miles also change ur trans fluid before winter every year, change fuel filters, air filter, rear end fluid. We have trucks that are 2001 fords that have original trans and motors because of maintenance. Base everything on hours not miles.
> 
> I know a guy that put 1000 miles on in a winter but put 600 hrs on his truck.
> 
> Xpress. I do not want to remember 2007-08. That winter f'n sucked salt shortage. Tons of snow gas prices, payroll, RECEIVABLES we were billing weekly


I'm not saying that salting doesn't tear up a truck, but I would think it is a lot less than plowing.
After every salt run we wash all of the equiptment used (trucks, spreaders, skid to load salt, etc).

I suppose it just comes down to maintenance like you said....take care of your stuff and it will last!Thumbs Up


----------



## alwayz-plowin

hey what are you guys charging AVERAGE for a winter season for driveways????
mine go for about $225 ish some lower some a little higher


----------



## Metro Lawn

alwayz-plowin;1137286 said:


> Do you just decide on when ever you want to do some work at ford field or something????
> (is that even ford field where you filled the potholes?)
> seems like you do alot over there...
> nice operation you got!


That is the contractors parking lot at Ford Field. They have us do stuff all the time that is outside the norm, like breaking up and hauling the ice out of the stadium last year.


----------



## Lightningllc

Residential. Driveways are 30-40 per push If they want seasonal 400 for season. There's companies doing seasonals for 100-200 they can have them.


----------



## eatonpaving

*mr snow.*



BossPlow2010;1138083 said:


> A company that is organized got all their subs ready 2-4 months ago. A contractor may take you in as a back up though...


mr snow (frank) is a good friend of mine, i talked him into getting the plow, he has used his 4 wheeler plowing my sidewalks for 3 years now, i lost my 2 big accounts and don't need the 4 wheeler, give him a break hes and honest guy just trying to work. i gave him 3 little lot to plow but their small so he need a little more to make a small route,


----------



## lawnprolawns

alwayz-plowin;1138147 said:


> hey what are you guys charging AVERAGE for a winter season for driveways????
> mine go for about $225 ish some lower some a little higher


Would you like me to send you my customer list, addresses, phone numbers, and prices?

You're too cheap.


----------



## VIPHGM

eatonpaving;1138169 said:


> mr snow (frank) is a good friend of mine, i talked him into getting the plow, he has used his 4 wheeler plowing my sidewalks for 3 years now, i lost my 2 big accounts and don't need the 4 wheeler, give him a break hes and honest guy just trying to work. i gave him 3 little lot to plow but their small so he need a little more to make a small route,


ok well that kind of makes a little bit more sense.... if he would had said that off the get go then i wouldnt had been so aggressive.... just trying to look out for the plow community...


----------



## Matson Snow

lawnprolawns;1138179 said:


> Would you like me to send you my customer list, addresses, phone numbers, and prices?
> 
> You're too cheap.


Just get a hold of ajslands...I think they are in the same Family Tree...


----------



## Matson Snow

VIPHGM;1138180 said:


> ok well that kind of makes a little bit more sense.... if he would had said that off the get go then i wouldnt had been so aggressive.... *just trying to look out for the plow community...*




I think the Plowing Community will be just fine.......Thumbs Up


----------



## eatonpaving

VIPHGM;1138180 said:


> ok well that kind of makes a little bit more sense.... if he would had said that off the get go then i wouldnt had been so aggressive.... just trying to look out for the plow community...


i know, he's just worried,he spent some cash for the plow and salter. if i still had my jc penny accounts i would have told him not to buy a plow, that way he would still do my walks...ya know plowing is a bad thing....unless your plowing walks.....


----------



## eatonpaving

Matson Snow;1138185 said:


> [/COLOR][/B]
> 
> I think the Plowing Community will be just fine.......Thumbs Up


i dont know, all the d.o.t. running around, i saw 4 on haggerty between 6 and 7 the other day....


----------



## eatonpaving

*salter*

do i need a lite on my plate when its mounted to the salter????


----------



## Matson Snow

eatonpaving;1138190 said:


> do i need a lite on my plate when its mounted to the salter????


That would be a Yes.....All plates must be illuminated....According to the DOT


----------



## eatonpaving

Matson Snow;1138199 said:


> That would be a Yes.....All plates must be illuminated....


 cool thanks.


----------



## lawnprolawns

I love the Plowsite hazing process for noobs. 

Hey Jim (TLCA).. what does your base level Hot Pink compare to? I remember you mentioned some other brands a while back.. cant find it/I'm too lazy to search. Might give it a try


----------



## eatonpaving

lawnprolawns;1138213 said:


> I love the Plowsite hazing process for noobs.
> 
> Hey Jim (TLCA).. what does your base level Hot Pink compare to? I remember you mentioned some other brands a while back.. cant find it/I'm too lazy to search. Might give it a try


back when i joined plowsite their was no hazing process.....i don't think, it was many years ago.....and i am way to old to remember.......


----------



## Lightningllc

I think we should have a landscaper union


----------



## newhere

I can tell you the hot pink works very good, as of now I don't see a need to step up to the higher level. It spreads nice but the small gradual size really likes to stick to the tires so a swift kick is needed every now and then.

My only question I asked (you must not have seen it jim) was what is the wheat in the mix for?


----------



## lawnprolawns

I would have to think the wheat is either to absorb moisture, or perhaps the bagging company got lazy cleaning.. haha.


----------



## Matson Snow

Lightningllc;1138215 said:


> I think we should have a landscaper union


No Habla English.....:waving:


----------



## newhere

I was leaning towards a additive for the scenic bird watchers.


----------



## lawnprolawns

You could market that.. 

"Give your customers some joy in their day by attracting birds to the sidewalks.."


----------



## cuttingedge13

lawnprolawns;1138267 said:


> You could market that..
> 
> "Give your customers some joy in their day by attracting birds to the sidewalks.."


No they would just slip on the bird poop and sue you for a slip and fall!


----------



## lawnprolawns

Anyone heard from Mark Oomkes lately?


----------



## alwayz-plowin

lmao wow guys im deff not related to AJ! 
And that price (225) is for a 25ft driveway! (trailer park, condo,etc) 
what would u charge? thats what i thought 
Now yes a regular sized driveway we will go about $375+


----------



## Lightningllc

Just got done bidding a large commercial job in Ann arbor, I walked into the building and got a contact buss, there was about 6000 sq ft of marjunia. It was a medical marjunia growing place. Absolutly crazy.


----------



## lawnprolawns

Hmmmmm. I think this whole med. marijuana thing is a bit shady.

asps4u, 

You ever hear on that lot we both saw each other at? I never heard back from them. Prices must have scared them off.


----------



## BossPlow2010

lawnprolawns;1138322 said:


> Anyone heard from Mark Oomkes lately?


Yes, he's on lets talk snow.com along with a few others from this site (JD Dave, Mercer_me, etc..)


----------



## lawnprolawns

Too bad Plowsite booted him.


----------



## Danhoe

*motor carrier cops*

Call the state police post, they will help you out . The guy in Brighton is a nice guy. Get with JJ Keller, who knows what about CSA2010. I got pulled over in Green Oak Twp. last year for nothing. No tickets. PM me if you more info. Digger


----------



## Powell Const

eatonpaving;1138190 said:


> do i need a lite on my plate when its mounted to the salter????


Yes you do. 393.11/480.17


----------



## asps4u

lawnprolawns;1138387 said:


> asps4u,
> 
> You ever hear on that lot we both saw each other at? I never heard back from them. Prices must have scared them off.


Nope, I just figure my bid was way too high, but the way the last two weeks have been going for me, they'll probably wait to decide when there's 4" on the ground  Although some idiot probably got it for $30/push and $10/salt app or something ridiculous


----------



## KBTConst

lawnprolawns;1138398 said:


> Too bad Plowsite booted him.


What was the reason for booting him?


----------



## alternative

TheXpress2002;1138081 said:


> 15 and 25 please. Dont forget some people do have seasonal contracts......lol
> 
> Plus the up keep on equipment after 20+ pushes on those of us that have multiple pieces of equipment takes a huge toll not only with the checkbook but physically and mentally as well.
> 
> Last note: Were you around the Winter of 2007-2008? For those that were here, none of us remember that winter, it was a blur. If I recall correctly 22 pushes and 34 saltings


That's the winter i want a repeat of.payup 
and the equip after 20 pushes..shiaaaat, i can then afford to replace or at least repair whatever damages or wear comes with it.

BUT, I too try to balance the seasonal with per push, but in recent years, most comm. clients are gamblers and not willing to dish out $XXX for a seasonal contract like they were in the early 90's. I remember one year, I had 70% of my acct as seasonal prepays, but of coarse if they stayed with it long enough, it did all tend to average itself out. Take the good with the bad....


----------



## alternative

Allor Outdoor;1138104 said:


> Couldn't agree with you more!!
> If we got 3/4 inch every night I would be thrilled...
> 
> Plowing beats on your equiptment up to much, and you spend A LOT more in labor.
> Salting is nice and easy, a lot less maintenance, and a lot less labor costs!!


Thats a no brainer- I think we would all prefer salting only events. But if its gonna snow, let it snow- (Lets just keep em at the 2 or 3" mark) 
Screw the 10-12" pushes- now thats what kills the trucks and the men.


----------



## alternative

Matson Snow;1138185 said:


> [/COLOR][/B]
> 
> I think the Plowing Community will be just fine.......Thumbs Up


hahahhahhahhahaaa --really...but good lookin out.


----------



## lawnprolawns

KBTConst;1138432 said:


> What was the reason for booting him?


He had a little too much fun AKA started a little too much trouble if I recall correctly.


----------



## VIPHGM

Well I just got done... went out and decided to pre app all my residential driveways, one of my apartment complexes and commercial side walks with liquid de-icier used my new toy.... I think i like it for road ways but way to hard to back up the trailer in the night.... I think next year ill be buying a small tanker truck :laughing: no really though!!! I figured i would try out the liquid now since the next few days are only suppose to be flurries that hell it should melt all the snow for the next 3 days if not more with fingers crossed... only went through 450 gallons... so we should see if this is more cost efficient or costly to apply before a storm... im hoping by doing this that i will only have to monitor and check the properties... ill let you guys know


----------



## VIPHGM

Well only my 3rd new toy of the winter season and well i think a great investment!!! My first V plow


----------



## TheXpress2002

alternative;1138446 said:


> That's the winter i want a repeat of.payup
> and the equip after 20 pushes..shiaaaat, i can then afford to replace or at least repair whatever damages or wear comes with it.
> 
> BUT, I too try to balance the seasonal with per push, but in recent years, most comm. clients are gamblers and not willing to dish out $XXX for a seasonal contract like they were in the early 90's. I remember one year, I had 70% of my acct as seasonal prepays, but of coarse if they stayed with it long enough, it did all tend to average itself out. Take the good with the bad....


Dont get me wrong. Business is business, but after awhile working 90 to 100 hours a week like I know a few of us did that winter flipping sucked.


----------



## TheXpress2002

Who here was posting about the cutting edges? Whoever was, please PM me with the details


----------



## bigjeeping

alwayz-plowin;1138147 said:


> hey what are you guys charging AVERAGE for a winter season for driveways????
> mine go for about $225 ish some lower some a little higher


$225? Do you enjoy working for free? My drives are $600-$900 seasonal and I still squint at selling seasonal residential because I charge double at 8" on per push drives (1.5 x at 5")... which CAN amount to bigger bucks if winter deals the right cards.

Of course, if you don't have to shell out for workers comp, liability, commercial auto, payroll tax, and unemployment.... maybe $225 isn't so bad after all. Not to mention self-employment tax (15.3% on top of your federal and state taxes!!) ussmileyflag


----------



## bigjeeping

TheXpress2002;1138668 said:


> Dont get me wrong. Business is business, but after awhile working 90 to 100 hours a week like I know a few of us did that winter flipping sucked.


Yes, it sucked! But it's good to have one of those winters from time to time and I think this year wouldn't be a bad year to make some extra money... just think of the economical boost: Tow drivers, auto repair shops, snow removal companies, restaurants (is it just me or does the winter make you want to eat out more?). I mean that's just a start but I think bad weather usually means more money cycling through various channels of the economy.


----------



## Lightningllc

Xpress I was gonna take a vacation til Tuesday, but every weather outlet is saying possible snow showers. I am heading to Sandusky ohio. So I can't just fly back. So what do ya think


----------



## terrapro

bigjeeping;1138685 said:


> $225? Do you enjoy working for free? My drives are $600-$900 seasonal and I still squint at selling seasonal residential because I charge double at 8" on per push drives (1.5 x at 5")... which CAN amount to bigger bucks if winter deals the right cards.
> 
> Of course, if you don't have to shell out for workers comp, liability, commercial auto, payroll tax, and unemployment.... maybe $225 isn't so bad after all. Not to mention self-employment tax (15.3% on top of your federal and state taxes!!) ussmileyflag


What you mean plowing a driveway for $5per visit after taxes and ins but not including gas and equipment costs doesn't sound like a good idea anymore? 

Might as well work at McDonalds.


----------



## newhere

*Plow Cutting edges and custom fabrication work*

Cmi-Schneible Company
714 N Saginaw Street
Holly, MI 48442-1345

They can make cutting edges on the spot, bring your old one or bring good measurements. If you want it heat treated so it lasts longer it will cost you extra. Most times he can do stuff the same day, he will do it as fast as he can but he has to do the big projects for the company first. I haven't had him make curved edges for the v-blades so i will have to ask if he can do that.

This guy can do any kind of custom fab work/welding work you need done, plow wings, v-box extensions, plow repairs, beef-it-up gussets you name it he can do it. Im talking good work, laser cut steal absolutely perfect welds. No b.s work leaves the shop.

Also does sandblasting on anything huge or small and painting. He doesn't do powder coating so if you want that ive got another guy around the corner that does killer good work.

IMPORTANT- go to the south end of the building and bang on the side entry door (yes bang the shet outa it they are loud inside) ask for jeff and bring cash if you want the best prices.

They are there monday thru friday 6:00-4:30 with a lunch around 12:30.

No i dont have a phone number because if you talk to the office your going to pay 5 times as much, get what im saying?


----------



## procut

bigjeeping;1138694 said:


> Yes, it sucked! But it's good to have one of those winters from time to time and I think this year wouldn't be a bad year to make some extra money... just think of the economical boost: Tow drivers, auto repair shops, snow removal companies, restaurants (is it just me or does the winter make you want to eat out more?). I mean that's just a start but I think bad weather usually means more money cycling through various channels of the economy.


That makes sense, but... Jason Pallas and I had a good discussion about this the last heavy winter. Sure, sending out those huge invoices is great. Here is the problem: When the owner/property manager has been getting bills from you for thousands of dollars each month come mid march when your lawn contract comes accross his desk your chances of getting the, "I'm spending way too much with this guy, time to get bids and maybe switch vendors, he must be over-priced." is much greater. Unlikely, maybe, but something I always keep in the back of my mind.


----------



## Plow Dude

Accuweather calling for 3.1" December 12th.


----------



## TheXpress2002

Lightningllc;1138700 said:


> Xpress I was gonna take a vacation til Tuesday, but every weather outlet is saying possible snow showers. I am heading to Sandusky ohio. So I can't just fly back. So what do ya think


I dont think accumulation will be possible. Worst case scenario will be like the other day.


----------



## TheXpress2002

Plow Dude;1138740 said:


> Accuweather calling for 3.1" December 12th.


Right now the Thursday night system will bring a widespread 1-3 / 2-4 inch snowfall. The one over the weekend has some much larger potential to it


----------



## alwayz-plowin

Yupp Ever since early last week they were saying the 15th should bring accumulating snow!!!! May be my first actual Drop plow event!
Im pumped!


----------



## Lightningllc

TheXpress2002;1138741 said:


> I dont think accumulation will be possible. Worst case scenario will be like the other day.


I guess could chance it. Just not sure


----------



## VIPHGM

Hey.... Ive got an employee that needs a reliable vehicle preferably a 4x4 truck or suv for around or under 2500... i told him if we find something decent that will last ill help him out if he needs a few bucks.... so i figured i would check in with you guys and see if you hand anything that wasn't being used that you might want to sell... 

thanks


----------



## eatonpaving

VIPHGM;1138862 said:


> Hey.... Ive got an employee that needs a reliable vehicle preferably a 4x4 truck or suv for around or under 2500... i told him if we find something decent that will last ill help him out if he needs a few bucks.... so i figured i would check in with you guys and see if you hand anything that wasn't being used that you might want to sell...
> 
> thanks


check craigslist i seen a few plow trucks in that price range.


----------



## brookline

terrapro;1138705 said:


> What you mean plowing a driveway for $5per visit after taxes and ins but not including gas and equipment costs doesn't sound like a good idea anymore?
> 
> Might as well work at McDonalds.


Maybe need to specify the size of the driveway... They run quite small in the subs by me anyway. $25 for two back drags slightly longer than my truck and a quick run down the side walk is pretty fair.


----------



## M&S Property

bigjeeping;1138685 said:


> $225? Do you enjoy working for free? My drives are $600-$900 seasonal and I still squint at selling seasonal residential because I charge double at 8" on per push drives (1.5 x at 5")... which CAN amount to bigger bucks if winter deals the right cards.
> 
> Of course, if you don't have to shell out for workers comp, liability, commercial auto, payroll tax, and unemployment.... maybe $225 isn't so bad after all. Not to mention self-employment tax (15.3% on top of your federal and state taxes!!) ussmileyflag


For some strange reason I have never met a person that is willing to shell out $900 for a driveway, must be one hell of a driveway and you must be scrubbing it with a toothbrush after each event. The key do doing driveways is location more than price, let's face it when you pull up to a house it takes no more than 5 or 6 minutes to plow and do sidewalks. If you feel the need to charge somewhere around $60 per push and can't make money if it is less than that you have a serious flaw in the way your business is run!


----------



## Plow Dude

bigjeeping;1138685 said:


> $225? Do you enjoy working for free? My drives are $600-$900 seasonal and I still squint at selling seasonal residential because I charge double at 8" on per push drives (1.5 x at 5")... which CAN amount to bigger bucks if winter deals the right cards.
> 
> Of course, if you don't have to shell out for workers comp, liability, commercial auto, payroll tax, and unemployment.... maybe $225 isn't so bad after all. Not to mention self-employment tax (15.3% on top of your federal and state taxes!!) ussmileyflag


If you charge almost $1000 for the season to plow a driveway, how much do you charge to plow a small business? $10,000? Thats awesome people pay you that much to plow their drives.


----------



## M&S Property

Plow Dude;1139043 said:


> If you charge almost $1000 for the season to plow a driveway, how much do you charge to plow a parking lot. $10,000? Thats awesome people pay you that much to plow their drives.


Actually, I have a friend who has a driveway that is just over a half mile long, I could not even see charging $900 for that because it is plow down to the house, back drag in front of the two garage doors, and plow back out to the road, that one might even take ten minutes! If people feel the need to make 500 dollars an hour while plowing driveways they are living in a fantasy world. Lets face it, those of us who are plowing drives after commercial are just trying to make a few extra dollars by filling a route out with a few drives. If you could get $900/season for every drive we could do 200 drives and only have to work ten or fifteen days a year.


----------



## cgrappler135

bigjeeping;1138685 said:


> $225? Do you enjoy working for free? My drives are $600-$900 seasonal and I still squint at selling seasonal residential because I charge double at 8" on per push drives (1.5 x at 5")... which CAN amount to bigger bucks if winter deals the right cards.
> 
> Of course, if you don't have to shell out for workers comp, liability, commercial auto, payroll tax, and unemployment.... maybe $225 isn't so bad after all. Not to mention self-employment tax (15.3% on top of your federal and state taxes!!) ussmileyflag


I shell out for all of that stuff and CANT imagine charging that for a driveway! Hell.... I have parking lots i do for $600-900 per season! I agree with M&S.


----------



## Lightningllc

I'll be ur sub for 800 a season, u sit at home


----------



## TheXpress2002

Good Morning....

Thursday night into Friday: Models are showing a system move into the area Thursday evening. The system will bring WIDESPREAD snow to the area in the general range of 2-4 inches would be a safe bet.

Now more importantly: Models have a system moving in Sunday morning that has me slightly concerned (ok really concerned) There will be a system will be traveling on the *"EXPRESS LINE"* (Texas to Cleveland). It will be taping into gulf moisture and will be charging up the spine of the Appalachians. We will be meeting the train here in Detroit early Sunday morning, snowing all day Sunday, and yes not tapering off until Monday morning. EARLY indications are for 8" + of wind driven snow for the entire duration. Also the temps are going to be bone chilling cold with temps in the lower teen, single digit range.

There is the story and I am sticking to it. I will update daily from here on out.


----------



## 2FAST4U

Any of you guys headed out to Rochester for the parade this afternoon? Between going up north in the fall and clean ups this is my first sunday home!!! Oh yea im done with clean ups!!!! yay!!!! Mom wants to go so I told her I'd go freeze my a$$ off with her. who knows maybe if I were a company coat I'll pick up work:laughing: :laughing:


----------



## Luther

How frustrating is this weather. 24" of snow just to the east of us between Sarnia & London forecasted for today.....

I want winter to begin as much as anyone. But I'm thankful that won't be our first real event.


----------



## bigjeeping

To each his own. My model is to provide excellent work and GET PAID. When I meet a new client I explain very clearly that yes, they can find someone who will mow their lawn for $18, or plow their drive for $20, but my price is X. Here's why... yada yada. The following year, once I am certain we have acquired their trust, their price goes up. For me, second year price increases dictate customer loyalty. If they stick with you for a second year, you know they appreciate the quality workmanship you are providing, even if it comes at a cost. 

Keep in mind commercial lawn & snow only account for 10% of my revenue; we have always been focused on the homeowner, and have modeled our business as such. Most often drives are $585-685. My highest resi this year is $910 and it's a FUBAR driveway.


----------



## Lightningllc

Sounds like the snow has gone everywhere but here, I will stick to the 2-4 first snow fall to find out what it will take and then maybe up to 6, Then bring it on winter, NOTE TO WINTER DO NOT DUMP ON US WITH A 24" STORM FOR THE FIRST SNOW!!!!!


----------



## brookline

TCLA;1139179 said:


> How frustrating is this weather. 24" of snow just to the east of us between Sarnia & London forecasted for today.....
> 
> I want winter to begin as much as anyone. But I'm thankful that won't be our first real event.


Same here. Lets break in our equipment and bodies easily.


----------



## PowersTree

Ok so I'm sick of being bashed via pm. Every one of you started somewhere, and had to learn.

I'm not some yahoo from Ford with my buyout money. I've been an employee in the landscape industry for my entire life. I'm still learning the bid process of the business. I can efficiently manage large crews, and know about how long these projects take. I don't want to be the low baller, I'd rather edge on the most expensive knowing my quality levels rival most any other company.

So how did you guys learn to bid, and how do I figure the "going rate".

I've been thinking of taking so business classes to educate myself a bit on the business end of things. My old boss taught me well how to micro manage the guys, but never let me learn the "business". What can you guys recommend to further educate myself? A little help and you guys will love bidding against me, cause I will strive to be the most expensive, cause again, my OCD makes me do perfection type work.


----------



## alternative

I say get the most you can on a residential drive-- and who cares how long it takes you. 4 minutes or 20 minutes...charge accordingly and make a GOOD profit after ALL costs for a quality job. I dont do half azz work, so i cant discount myself.

Anything less than 30. WTF. all your ovhd,+ labor,+ profit (and I like to make lots of profit on a few jobs instead of a little profit on a ton of Residential jobs) Even the one-timers who come out while youre at the neighbors...shi*T _unless_ my fridge is getting low on Rolling Rocks and i need a few bucks, they get the same quote-

I just tell em--"_Whats your time worth? If your drive takes you an hour to shovel and you could be at work or doing something more valuable than shoveling", _then pay up. 
If i only do 10 drives at 30 or 40 or even 50$ , then its still better than having to do 20 of em at $20ea.

But i dont even screw with too many res anymore- too much bs/low price scabs doin it .


----------



## firelwn82

I like the sounds of this. Now I need to get some liquid lined up for the test runs... I want to use liquid on sidewalks this year to keep from tracking in the rock this year.. The good thing about this storm is going to be the temp. Its going to be bitter cold which means it should be a nice easy powdery push... I'm excited right about now.



TheXpress2002;1139177 said:


> Good Morning....
> 
> Thursday night into Friday: Models are showing a system move into the area Thursday evening. The system will bring WIDESPREAD snow to the area in the general range of 2-4 inches would be a safe bet.
> 
> Now more importantly: Models have a system moving in Sunday morning that has me slightly concerned (ok really concerned) There will be a system will be traveling on the *"EXPRESS LINE"* (Texas to Cleveland). It will be taping into gulf moisture and will be charging up the spine of the Appalachians. We will be meeting the train here in Detroit early Sunday morning, snowing all day Sunday, and yes not tapering off until Monday morning. EARLY indications are for 8" + of wind driven snow for the entire duration. Also the temps are going to be bone chilling cold with temps in the lower teen, single digit range.
> 
> There is the story and I am sticking to it. I will update daily from here on out.


----------



## firelwn82

PowersTree;1139286 said:


> Ok so I'm sick of being bashed via pm. Every one of you started somewhere, and had to learn.


I would like to know who's bashing you.. I'm pretty damn sure they started off the same way. Either by asking someone for advise on the net,face to face or on the phone. Hell I would bet some of these people have actually went as low as asking the potential client what the going rate was and drop the price 10-20 depending on the situation. Screw these people just keep doing what your doing. Theres nothing wrong with asking questions.


----------



## firelwn82

alternative;1139306 said:


> I say get the most you can on a residential drive-- and who cares how long it takes you.
> doing something more valuable than shoveling", [/I]then pay up If i only do 10 drives at 30 or 40 or even 50$ , then its still better than having to do 20 of em at $20ea.
> 
> But i dont even screw with too many res anymore- too much bs/low price scabs doin it .


I'm with you on this Alternative. I had another guy call me last night from my neighborhood asking what I would charge to plow a subdivision. I asked him where it was and he said well I cant tell you that. SO I told him o ok so you want my prices but I cant compete with you? Ok here it is I charge 300 per lane mile.... ha ha ... Good luck chump, I hate having signage on the side of my truck sometimes.... :realmad:


----------



## alternative

PowersTree;1139286 said:


> Ok so I'm sick of being bashed via pm. Every one of you started somewhere, and had to learn.
> 
> I'm not some yahoo from Ford with my buyout money. I've been an employee in the landscape industry for my entire life. I'm still learning the bid process of the business. I can efficiently manage large crews, and know about how long these projects take. I don't want to be the low baller, I'd rather edge on the most expensive knowing my quality levels rival most any other company.
> 
> So how did you guys learn to bid, and how do I figure the "going rate".
> 
> I've been thinking of taking so business classes to educate myself a bit on the business end of things. My old boss taught me well how to micro manage the guys, but never let me learn the "business". What can you guys recommend to further educate myself? A little help and you guys will love bidding against me, *cause I will strive to be the most expensive, cause again, my OCD makes me do perfection type work*.


Im the same exact way with OCD/perfection- sometimes its too much though and you gotta let up a little cause a perfect job on every job can add up and then you;ll never get any jobs...lol

Just read and learn about rates in Your area and figure your costs (true costs) and work from there. Schooling will def. help you in all aspects of business- I personally have a BA in Business Mgt/w. Finance and it has made running a business a helluva lot easier having this background.
Good luck,


----------



## PowersTree

I look for resi work. I want nothing to do with the commercial market. I like finding homeowners that I can make love my service, and don't mind paying extra for top quality. (I quit a production based company) 

That being said, my lowest contract is $25 per push (trailer park driveways) and my highest is $1200 for the season, plus salt.

Thank you firelwn, we should get together and grab a coffee, I am awfully close to you.


----------



## terrapro

Is anyone selling any plows at the moment? Has to be RED


----------



## michigancutter

I see we are all pretty board on here. I think we need some snow soon or you guys are going to choke each other. Who cares what other guy charges how they plow the snow or what manner they do it.
as long as you as a company are happy and making money, who care what the other guy thinks.
this site is for networking not complaining how much your charging, how many sites you do or how many trucks you got. ITS ABOUT MAKING MONEY AND NETWORKING WITH LOCAL COMPANIES IN MICHIGAN AND TRYING TO FIND WERE THE SNOW IS FLYING.
We all started as a single truck and we all have had our ups and downs learnig this industry, but bashing another person because they were low on prices or high on prices or dont do it the same way you do is not why this site was started. some of you guys need to get over yourself.


----------



## PowersTree

Well said Michigan!

That's what I was trying to get across. No names from the nasty pm's will be shared, but come on guys, that was pretty low.

I've tried doing everything as ethical as possible, **** I've never approached one of the hundreds of my old bosses clients.

The snow can hold off till one of you guys decide that last minute contract needs a helluva shovel crew.

All brand new equipment:

2 210r
Salt spreaders
And ready to pull the trigger on a two stage.


----------



## VIPHGM

*VIP's residential pricing*

Well i figured since the season has started and well most of my everything of mine is filled up... i would share with you my residential pricing.... It took a while to come up with good accurate pricing to make the certain residential sign up....

I know some of you will look at this and think i am crazy but this is a method behind my madness.... Everyone will laugh... but its been precise... you have to remember when looking at this that i have a commercial around that i maintain and i integrate my residential accounts into it current routes. If i go out and salt for 2 hours... then what go home and go back to sleep... i would rather run around to maintain my residential's and make back some money to cover my bulk salt for the night... Almost all of my residents receive liquid this year as a pre and after treatment,

We are only a 100% full service to residential's that must sign up for every accumulation amount so they are select but elite customers that can build and select what type of service they are looking for and pay accordingly to my brochures... and the best part about having set prices are that they really dont seem to haggle the pricing or beat me up on it.... its set across the board and if they dont like it... then they go somewhere else... eventually they come back around and if not then they werent the type of customer i was looking for

I have attached a pdf file of my brochure to take a look at...

So with that said take a look...


----------



## PowersTree

Thanks for sharing VIP. I am using my slow winter to build my marketing, and that helped incredibly.

I love these sites for the millions of ideas, now to put everything I've read, into my own package.


----------



## Matson Snow

PowersTree;1139286 said:


> Ok so I'm sick of being bashed via pm. Every one of you started somewhere, and had to learn.
> 
> I'm not some yahoo from Ford with my buyout money. I've been an employee in the landscape industry for my entire life. I'm still learning the bid process of the business. I can efficiently manage large crews, and know about how long these projects take. I don't want to be the low baller, I'd rather edge on the most expensive knowing my quality levels rival most any other company.
> 
> So how did you guys learn to bid, and how do I figure the "going rate".
> 
> I've been thinking of taking so business classes to educate myself a bit on the business end of things. My old boss taught me well how to micro manage the guys, but never let me learn the "business". What can you guys recommend to further educate myself? A little help and you guys will love bidding against me, cause I will strive to be the most expensive, cause again, my OCD makes me do perfection type work.


Whos Bashing You...Out them i say....Keep your head up....Everybodys gotta start somewhere.....:salute:


----------



## lawnprolawns

VIPHGM;1139452 said:


> Well i figured since the season has started and well most of my everything of mine is filled up... i would share with you my residential pricing.... It took a while to come up with good accurate pricing to make the certain residential sign up....
> 
> I know some of you will look at this and think i am crazy but this is a method behind my madness.... Everyone will laugh... but its been precise... you have to remember when looking at this that i have a commercial around that i maintain and i integrate my residential accounts into it current routes. If i go out and salt for 2 hours... then what go home and go back to sleep... i would rather run around to maintain my residential's and make back some money to cover my bulk salt for the night... Almost all of my residents receive liquid this year as a pre and after treatment,
> 
> We are only a 100% full service to residential's that must sign up for every accumulation amount so they are select but elite customers that can build and select what type of service they are looking for and pay accordingly to my brochures... and the best part about having set prices are that they really dont seem to haggle the pricing or beat me up on it.... its set across the board and if they dont like it... then they go somewhere else... eventually they come back around and if not then they werent the type of customer i was looking for
> 
> I have attached a pdf file of my brochure to take a look at...
> 
> So with that said take a look...


Yup.. I think you're crazy. Just messing with you. I have a question though.

For your 4-car standard drive, metal edge plow, you have the seasonal price at $370. You're 10"+ price is $37. Basically they're paying for (10) 10" snowfalls? Usually our drives get plowed 8-12 times with a 2" trigger, and rarely do we plow more than 3-4" off. Your 0-2" price is only $10. Just seems like your seasonal price is high compared to per-push. Or, does this include ice melt, etc?


----------



## michigancutter

VIPHGM;1139452 said:


> Well i figured since the season has started and well most of my everything of mine is filled up... i would share with you my residential pricing.... It took a while to come up with good accurate pricing to make the certain residential sign up....
> 
> I know some of you will look at this and think i am crazy but this is a method behind my madness.... Everyone will laugh... but its been precise... you have to remember when looking at this that i have a commercial around that i maintain and i integrate my residential accounts into it current routes. If i go out and salt for 2 hours... then what go home and go back to sleep... i would rather run around to maintain my residential's and make back some money to cover my bulk salt for the night... Almost all of my residents receive liquid this year as a pre and after treatment,
> 
> We are only a 100% full service to residential's that must sign up for every accumulation amount so they are select but elite customers that can build and select what type of service they are looking for and pay accordingly to my brochures... and the best part about having set prices are that they really dont seem to haggle the pricing or beat me up on it.... its set across the board and if they dont like it... then they go somewhere else... eventually they come back around and if not then they werent the type of customer i was looking for
> 
> I have attached a pdf file of my brochure to take a look at...
> 
> So with that said take a look...


WOW, thats pretty detailed on how your process works. Looks pretty good as long as it works for you and your making money. We personally dont do resis but for that type of work looks like you have your basics covered.


----------



## VIPHGM

lawnprolawns;1139497 said:


> Yup.. I think you're crazy. Just messing with you. I have a question though.
> 
> For your 4-car standard drive, metal edge plow, you have the seasonal price at $370. You're 10"+ price is $37. Basically they're paying for (10) 10" snowfalls? Usually our drives get plowed 8-12 times with a 2" trigger, and rarely do we plow more than 3-4" off. Your 0-2" price is only $10. Just seems like your seasonal price is high compared to per-push. Or, does this include ice melt, etc?


Actually our seasonal contracts are based off of 16 pushes at the average... so i take all four increment amounts add them and divide by 4 then times them by 16 pushes... also for residents without the selection of mandatory 7am will receive service 4 -6 hours after the snow has stopped and all has accumulated up compared to being able to push them during and after the storm so by them selecting the mandatory i get a 25% increase and able to push 2 times... and no all product is billed to customer i did not give them a option for all inclusive material just all inclusive pushing but thats why product cost are on the lighter side of the pricing per bag


----------



## timsteinman30

VIP
Very Nice info. thanks for sharing. I myself found it helpful. what kind of liquid de icer do you use???? I'm not from Oakland county but I do know the area. so if you can give me the name of your supplier I can give them a call. I just picked up a HOA with 30 drives so I could really use de icer from our back pack sprayers.


----------



## timsteinman30

Need help with liquid de icer. Im in Monroe county down by OHIO. I have two salt spreaders that I use bulk salt in. I pay about $70.00 for rock salt with anti- cake "Blue" color. I want to use liquid because I have having all that salt on hand. I own a 300 gal tank that fits in the bed that I used for watering trees like once a summer. How can I use that to spray liquid deicer. I own a irrigation company so I know PVC but I dont want to pay 3k for a complete set up to not like the liquid deicer. Thanks Again for any advice. LET IT SNOW.


----------



## VIPHGM

timsteinman30;1139532 said:


> VIP
> Very Nice info. thanks for sharing. I myself found it helpful. what kind of liquid de icer do you use???? I'm not from Oakland county but I do know the area. so if you can give me the name of your supplier I can give them a call. I just picked up a HOA with 30 drives so I could really use de icer from our back pack sprayers.


As of right now i am using the sulli hot brine... you can get it in bulk or 5 gallon bucks.. also earth-way spreaders make a 6.5 gallon liquid applier... its a bit costly at first but it seems to be working really well so far this year, no clogs in the nosels... there are a bunch of place that are selling well brine like breen in waterford or Wilkerson which is up near Lapeer.... Sullivan's closest location is in Taylor which i filled up from the other day and it felt like forever away so i have been talking with them about becoming a distributor for them in the area or atleast getting a 2000+ gallon tank from them... ill keep you posted and updated on that...


----------



## VIPHGM

timsteinman30;1139542 said:


> Need help with liquid de icer. Im in Monroe county down by OHIO. I have two salt spreaders that I use bulk salt in. I pay about $70.00 for rock salt with anti- cake "Blue" color. I want to use liquid because I have having all that salt on hand. I own a 300 gal tank that fits in the bed that I used for watering trees like once a summer. How can I use that to spray liquid deicer. I own a irrigation company so I know PVC but I dont want to pay 3k for a complete set up to not like the liquid deicer. Thanks Again for any advice. LET IT SNOW.


take a look at my album pictures i just put together/ plumbed together a gravity feed deicer system for one of my apartments.... just run a 2" Sch 80 piping with cold weather cement.... then have a ball value that connects a hose to a spray nozzle to regulate the flow for quick fill or spray or create a boom for flow


----------



## timsteinman30

sorry, new to posting but have watched the site for 3 yrs. where will i find your album???


----------



## VIPHGM

timsteinman30;1139554 said:


> sorry, new to posting but have watched the site for 3 yrs. where will i find your album???


Just click on my name/ profile then view my profile and it will be on the right side it says vip toys


----------



## timsteinman30

Thanks I found it. What road is sullivans on in taylor. cant find it on google. do you have a number or website??


----------



## VIPHGM

timsteinman30;1139564 said:


> Thanks I found it. What road is sullivans on in taylor. cant find it on google. do you have a number or website??


Sullivans is the company that makes the brine .. Go online to google and type in sullivan corporation on there website they will have pick up locations at landscape supply stores the one is taylor was panalles or something like


----------



## michigancutter

Does the gravity feed really work?? Im sure you dont get much of a pressure spray to your system??
Just wondering if a gas pump wouldnt be better??


----------



## VIPHGM

michigancutter;1139688 said:


> Does the gravity feed really work?? Im sure you dont get much of a pressure spray to your system??
> Just wondering if a gas pump wouldnt be better??


Actually I get great pressure from it... I can go through 660 gallons in 30 mins... I actually run both tanks wide open and then control it from the valve at the boom... The one problem I see is when I turn a corner hard. The gravity will work against the boom... I have 14 1/2 inch holes in the boom I will post pictures of it in use


----------



## michigancutter

Crazy, I just some some calcium to a guy that was trying the same thing and he said it wasnt working very good for kim. Maybe he wasnt doing it right. i talk him into getting a pump to help the flow of product. We use 6.5hp hondas with a 450gpm pump to 6 10gmp stainless stell nozzels. would like to see some of your pics.


----------



## terrapro

My wife called about ten minutes ago and said she can barely see the car in front of her and they are driving 45 on 23 just coming into Fenton. If you guys have anything up there there is your warning.


----------



## TheXpress2002

Here this is the latest run and what I see for the weekend right now, I don't think I need to elaborate.......


----------



## M&S Property

TheXpress2002;1139872 said:


> Here this is the latest run and what I see for the weekend right now, I don't think I need to elaborate.......


Unfortunately, I feel the need for you to elaborate, looks like a nice colorful picture to me!


----------



## eatonpaving

M&S Property;1139893 said:


> Unfortunately, I feel the need for you to elaborate, looks like a nice colorful picture to me!


same here,


----------



## flykelley

TheXpress2002;1139872 said:


> Here this is the latest run and what I see for the weekend right now, I don't think I need to elaborate.......


Well as long it doesn't head east too far, it looks like some snow, rather not get a big event this early in the year but if it is going to happen a Sunday is the best day for me.

Mike


----------



## VIPHGM

Just came over from waterford and it was starting to come down pretty good so I left from the family dinner to head home and well I get back to sterling height and there's nothing yet go figure!!!!


----------



## Matson Snow

M&S Property;1139893 said:


> Unfortunately, I feel the need for you to elaborate, looks like a nice colorful picture to me!


:laughing::laughing::laughing:......Me to.. Please Elaborate.....


----------



## magnatrac

Well I am not a weatherologist but I know that the darker green means more moisture and the closer the lines ( iso bars maybe ? ) mean it's going to get windy. I don't mid snow , but I hate wind. It's not the drifts it causes as much as it is just being out in it.

, shaun


----------



## michigancutter

Well it is coming down pretty good over here. Have about a half inch right now and comming down at a good rate. Looks like a salting tonight for me. Im in southern st. clair county


----------



## PowersTree

My road is white. Nothing measurable, but its white. I'm in northern clarkston.


----------



## Moonlighter

Express as always thank you very very much for the heads up on the upcoming snow. Just took the dogs out and there is a coating of snow on everything at the moment.


----------



## VIPHGM

michigancutter;1139688 said:


> Does the gravity feed really work?? Im sure you dont get much of a pressure spray to your system??
> Just wondering if a gas pump wouldnt be better??


Here is a picture of my new tanks draining - Gravity fed only.... 660 gallons in 30 minutes applied with a 2" sch 80 piping ... 8 foot boom with 14 1/2 inch holes drilled in it


----------



## newhere

holly ratchet straps batman!!


----------



## VIPHGM

sorry about the multiple post... but i knew someone would say well ya but those tanks are full.... well here is the picture of them almost empty.... still a good consent flow towards the end.... that's why i plumbed both tanks together to help each other out with pressure


----------



## grassmaster06

Its snowing pretty good here in detroit , a nice fluffy 1/8 inch


----------



## alternative

So its snowing in Clarkston, Fenton, Detroit, and Casco, but not St Clair Shores??WTF is there a dome over the city...


----------



## timsteinman30

Going up to the D tomorrow from Ohio state line area, and need to get the orange markers. Dont want to go far from 75. Just dont have time. any suggestions where to stop and how much to pay.


----------



## grassmaster06

I usually order mine from j thomas ,I don't know of any places here in detroit that are 
priced reasonable


----------



## BossPlow2010

timsteinman30;1140144 said:


> Going up to the D tomorrow from Ohio state line area, and need to get the orange markers. Dont want to go far from 75. Just dont have time. any suggestions where to stop and how much to pay.


Weingartz, $.35 for 1-249 stakes and the price goes down in Increments.


----------



## newhere

weingartz stakes are garbage, they are like big hollow straws, next to impossible to push into hard ground. 

J-thomas has good ones but wants 65 cents each. 

Angelos has the good ones for 45 cents each.


----------



## PowersTree

My observations, 15 years of northern Oakland, the lake effect around here causes higher totals. Watch radar, there's almost always trace precipitation showing, even if its not snowing.

Come drive around out here. The roads are curvy out here cause we have to go around all the lakes.

And we have Pine Knob blowing snow for two weeks now.


----------



## magnatrac

They sell a tool for putting the stakes in the ground. We just us a screw driver though. If the ground is packed or starting to freeze hit it with a hammer , then pull it out and place the stake in the hole. It works great. 

, shaun


----------



## michigancutter

VIPHGM;1140039 said:


> sorry about the multiple post... but i knew someone would say well ya but those tanks are full.... well here is the picture of them almost empty.... still a good consent flow towards the end.... that's why i plumbed both tanks together to help each other out with pressure


Wow, sure seems like alot of product comming out. What is you coverage on using it like that?? By using pumps and spray nozzels we can cover a 30 car lot with 50-75 gallons depending how iced up it is. Just trying to help you get the most out of your salt brine.
You gotta be droping 30 or 40 gallons every couple feet??


----------



## timsteinman30

J thomas is in novi according to there website. can you just walk in or do they need to ship to me???


----------



## PowersTree

Will a fuel transfer tank work for a brine tank? Or will it rust out. Sorry for the newbie post. The old boss is AGAINST liquid.


----------



## michigancutter

alternative;1140125 said:


> So its snowing in Clarkston, Fenton, Detroit, and Casco, but not St Clair Shores??WTF is there a dome over the city...


I know just came from Mt. Clemens and nothing dry as a bone. Same with clinton twp. and chesterfield was looking dry too, just some againt curbs. Most of my accounts are south of me. Hope for the best alternativeThumbs Up


----------



## magnatrac

PowersTree;1140163 said:


> My observations, 15 years of northern Oakland, the lake effect around here causes higher totals. Watch radar, there's almost always trace precipitation showing, even if its not snowing.
> 
> And we have Pine Knob blowing snow for two weeks now.


 The trace precip you are seeing is just due to the fact the radar is so close ( NWS in white lake) , there not really anything there. Where exactly are you innorth oakland? I'm in ortonville. Funny you mention pine knob. I worked there for a few years in high school. I did snow crew for a bit one year just because I thought it was neat. Now my brother and I have our own snowmaking equipment !

, shaun


----------



## michigancutter

PowersTree;1140173 said:


> Will a fuel transfer tank work for a brine tank? Or will it rust out. Sorry for the newbie post. The old boss is AGAINST liquid.


Yea it would work but heavy as hell. Salt brine is heavier then water so think having a metal tank that weighs 200-300lbs then adding 12-15lbs per gallon calcium to it. I think it would be too much for a truck to haul around all night.


----------



## Jason Pallas

TheXpress2002;1139872 said:


> Here this is the latest run and what I see for the weekend right now, I don't think I need to elaborate.......


Yeah -that low is in exactly the right "wrong" place. I think later runs may eject that a little farther north but it definitely bears watching - closely.


----------



## terrapro

I am going over to my fab/welders shop over the next week to work on our liquid walkbehind design for walks. If anyone is interested let me know, I will keep you posted.

We can do powder coated backracks too if interested. Let me know what you want. Actually bumpers, beds, steps, really anything hes brilliant just let me know. He does spiral stairs and custom railings so he can do anything really.


----------



## newhere

timsteinman30;1140172 said:


> J thomas is in novi according to there website. can you just walk in or do they need to ship to me???


you can walk in

just go to angelos and get the same thing 20 cents cheaper. They have a location right off 96 and one off 275


----------



## PowersTree

Is your Fab guy in Holly? I know a guy who fabs staircase out that way.

I'm near Baldwin and indianwood. Kinda the Orion / Brandon / Clarkston area.


----------



## terrapro

PowersTree;1140210 said:


> Is your Fab guy in Holly? I know a guy who fabs staircase out that way.
> 
> I'm near Baldwin and indianwood. Kinda the Orion / Brandon / Clarkston area.


No, he is in Howell. He will go pretty much anywhere though for install since 95% of work is done in shop.


----------



## Tscape

terrapro;1140197 said:


> I am going over to my fab/welders shop over the next week to work on our liquid walkbehind design for walks. If anyone is interested let me know, I will keep you posted.
> 
> We can do powder coated backracks too if interested. Let me know what you want. Actually bumpers, beds, steps, really anything hes brilliant just let me know. He does spiral stairs and custom railings so he can do anything really.


I am looking at a Backrack and their bedrails for an '03 F350. Could he do that and how much? How soon?


----------



## 2FAST4U

Snowing in chesterfield, everything is covered


----------



## eatonpaving

2FAST4U;1140269 said:


> Snowing in chesterfield, everything is covered


snowing in wayne pretty good....not to much in westland yet.


----------



## terrapro

Tscape;1140239 said:


> I am looking at a Backrack and their bedrails for an '03 F350. Could he do that and how much? How soon?


He can do it. If you could email me a pic and ideas we can go from there. Do you want expanded metal or horizontal 1/2" or 1" lats let me know as it changes the price. Give me an idea on the bedrails too.


----------



## PowersTree

How much for a clone of a backrack with toolbox brackets combined. Also instead of flat stock for the radius parts, 1" tube.


----------



## terrapro

PowersTree;1140301 said:


> How much for a clone of a backrack with toolbox brackets combined. Also instead of flat stock for the radius parts, 1" tube.


How long for the brackets?


----------



## Tscape

terrapro;1140274 said:


> He can do it. If you could email me a pic and ideas we can go from there. Do you want expanded metal or horizontal 1/2" or 1" lats let me know as it changes the price. Give me an idea on the bedrails too.


Straight Backrack clone, no expanded metal. I have one if measurements are needed, otherwise they are all over online. Here's a pic of the rails on a Chevy with toolbox rails on the BR.

I've also been looking at a tubular rear bumper. It's for a dually and protects the fiberglass fenders.


----------



## michigancutter

Man its comming down over here. Have about and inch and a half and still snowing strong.
Just called the guys to come in and head out by 12:00. First salting of the year, totally stoked right know. Hows everyone else looking so far??????


----------



## eatonpaving

michigancutter;1140357 said:


> Man its comming down over here. Have about and inch and a half and still snowing strong.
> Just called the guys to come in and head out by 12:00. First salting of the year, totally stoked right know. Hows everyone else looking so far??????


over here where.........


----------



## terrapro

Tscape;1140315 said:


> Straight Backrack clone, no expanded metal. I have one if measurements are needed, otherwise they are all over online. Here's a pic of the rails on a Chevy with toolbox rails on the BR.
> 
> I've also been looking at a tubular rear bumper. It's for a dually and protects the fiberglass fenders.


Mike I will pass you over to the man and see what he thinks, I can't speak for him too much. Shop is in the Mason rd and Burkhart area in Howell, short drive for you. TIG,MIG, ARC, OXY/AXE available. My guys work with him also so you know who you have working.


----------



## Lightningllc

Terra how's it looking out there I'm in Sandusky Ohio at kalahari


----------



## Moonlighter

Hey guys any one over in West Bloomfield have an eye on how much is down, I got like an inch in Pontiac right now.


----------



## Sharpcut 1

Eastside (SCS, Roseville) covered with a dusting. I-94 and 8mile closed, 696 and Van **** closed also.


----------



## BossPlow2010

Sharpcut 1;1140383 said:


> Eastside (SCS, Roseville) covered with a dusting. I-94 and 8mile closed, 696 and Van **** closed also.


strange how so many sections of roads are closed for just an inch of snow!  Its Michigan! It snows!


----------



## terrapro

Lightningllc;1140376 said:


> Terra how's it looking out there I'm in Sandusky Ohio at kalahari


I wish, we have a $250 credit at Great Wolf Lodge and I have no idea when we will get to spend it.

Everything that fell dried up for the most part. Sleep well I will post/text if we have anything worth anything here. Have a good time man.


----------



## Lightningllc

terrapro;1140400 said:


> I wish, we have a $250 credit at Great Wolf Lodge and I have no idea when we will get to spend it.
> 
> Everything that fell dried up for the most part. Sleep well I will post/text if we have anything worth anything here. Have a good time man.


Thanks cole, I tell ya everytime I go on a short trip it snows I swear. We are using our free night stay also, they also gave use tomorrow night for 75 bucks the room normally is 400 a night. Gotta love it only thing is I can't sleep, my guys are getting texts every hour, I am not sure if I should head home,


----------



## newhere

lighting, dont head home. It will be a small salting if that, this will give your guys a opportunity to do their thing with out the boss man and give them the complete confidence to know they can handle the situation. Relax, just tell them to call only if they have a problem they cant solve and SLEEP EASY TONIGHT dont ruin your vacation stressing over it. 

if something real bad happens or things get out of control you know the plowsiters will have your back, me included.


----------



## Lightningllc

My cell is 2482407298. I got jobs from Howell to Milford to Farmington hills to Ann arbor. Keep me in the loop. I also get texts at that number thanks guys


----------



## terrapro

Lightningllc;1140410 said:


> Thanks cole, I tell ya everytime I go on a short trip it snows I swear. We are using our free night stay also, they also gave use tomorrow night for 75 bucks the room normally is 400 a night. Gotta love it only thing is I can't sleep, my guys are getting texts every hour, I am not sure if I should head home,


Let em do the work. They can handle it. They have done it before. Sleep well if anything happens out here I will let you know. I am up at 2am no matter what. Enjoy your vaca


----------



## Lightningllc

K. Don't be afraid to call or text


----------



## m297

Anyone have any idea what Downtown Detroit looks like?


----------



## newhere

m297;1140463 said:


> Anyone have any idea what Downtown Detroit looks like?


yeah crack dealers on the corner, hookers flippin trick up and down the street, bubbas sole food is still open, and the vip club is bumpin...typical sunday night look for the D


----------



## m297

newhere;1140472 said:


> yeah crack dealers on the corner, hookers flippin trick up and down the street, bubbas sole food is still open, and the vip club is bumpin...typical sunday night look for the D


Yea thanks, I could have figured that out!!


----------



## procut

m297;1140463 said:


> Anyone have any idea what Downtown Detroit looks like?





newhere;1140472 said:


> yeah crack dealers on the corner, hookers flippin trick up and down the street, bubbas sole food is still open, and the vip club is bumpin...typical sunday night look for the D


LMFAO! :laughing:


----------



## lawnprolawns

Nothin here in Northville. Although, my raccoons are getting smarter. Three times now, they have taken the paper plate full of food out of the trap and eaten it clean. Just went out to check, and about 5 deer darn near scared me to death. They were about 15 feet from my house.


----------



## newhere

Put a little rat poison in with that food and let them take the plate.......to the grave.

Or search electric rat trap on youtube and laugh your a$$ off.


----------



## lawnprolawns

But my .22 has been sitting for too long...


----------



## VIPHGM

Rochester hills .5 inch oakland up to 1"... Sterling heights bone dry... I plowed some of my northern sites... Liquid held up pretty good


----------



## Luther

Lightningllc;1140427 said:


> My cell is 2482407298. I got jobs from Howell to Milford to Farmington hills to Ann arbor. Keep me in the loop. I also get texts at that number thanks guys


Don't know about AA, but your other areas don't need any attention as of now Justin.


----------



## michigancutter

well just got back from salting. Lenox, richmond,casco and st. clair have about a 1/4 to1/2, chesterfield down to s.c.s is bone dry. warren has about a inch in some sections. well brine worked great, melted on contact. sending a walk crew out to warren for condos.


----------



## Luther

Persistent light snow flurries would now make it advisable to double check sites west of Wixom.


----------



## Leisure Time LC

Bone dry in westland


----------



## TheXpress2002

Follow the links..........

All of Metro Detroit...........

http://www.myfoxdetroit.com/subindex/traffic/traffic_cams

Ann Arbor...........

http://www.oeinstitute.org/web-cam.html

Bone dry in Canton


----------



## Metro Lawn

Got back about an hour ago. Warren had about 1/2 inch coverage, almost an inch Near St. John Hospital, downtown nothing.


----------



## alternative

Ha, NICE AD John, where is it located....Think it will be worth the $$ spent?


----------



## alternative

TheXpress2002;1140572 said:


> Follow the links..........
> 
> All of Metro Detroit...........
> 
> http://www.myfoxdetroit.com/subindex/traffic/traffic_cams
> 
> Ann Arbor...........
> 
> http://www.oeinstitute.org/web-cam.html
> 
> Bone dry in Canton


Nice link- Thanks


----------



## Metro Lawn

alternative;1140626 said:


> Ha, NICE AD John, where is it located....Think it will be worth the $$ spent?


It's just an application that lets you make your own billboard for fun. I can't afford one like Macomb Lawn & Snow... rofl


----------



## terrapro

TCLA;1140535 said:


> Persistent light snow flurries would now make it advisable to double check sites west of Wixom.


I will conrifm that, just got back in. Howell area could use a quick shovel and salt. Still coming down pretty good though.

I am getting tired of these late heavy flurries, 2am nothing 3am nothing 4am nothing 5am light flurries nothing 6am snow on the ground


----------



## lawnprolawns

Still not a whole lot in Northville/Novi.  Light dusting on the ground and still falling, so we're going to start checking some sites and see what they're looking like. If this continues, we'll be salting


----------



## TheXpress2002

Forecast for Thursday/ Friday and Saturday/ Sunday has not changed.....


----------



## TheXpress2002

Where's Aj?


----------



## Luther

TheXpress2002;1140666 said:


> Where's Aj?


He should be in school. Maybe they're taking his i-phone away every day so he can get something done while he's there.


----------



## alternative

Metro Lawn;1140635 said:


> It's just an application that lets you make your own billboard for fun. I can't afford one like Macomb Lawn & Snow... rofl


I thought it was photoshop, but then again, you are mr money bags....lol
BIG J can afford one..come on, get with it. lol

Send me the liink to create one..


----------



## Metro Lawn

alternative;1140676 said:


> I thought it was photoshop, but then again, you are mr money bags....lol
> BIG J can afford one..come on, get with it. lol
> 
> Send me the liink to create one..


http://www.makesweet.com/billboard/


----------



## terrapro

Wow its Dec 6 and I just got a call to bid an apartment complex xysport


----------



## P&M Landscaping

Hey guys my Boss is looking for an RT3 Boss Mount, 13 Pin Harness, and V-Plow Control for an '05 F-250. Todd, saw you on Jefferson, those TCLA magnets look nice


----------



## Milwaukee

TheXpress2002;1140666 said:


> Where's Aj?


He just post that he will not come back here. He was focus on school and new business.

But I see he still come here and read.


----------



## Excelland03

*Anyone have any extra leads*

Trying to fill up route for my last truck. Just throwing it out there


----------



## Matson Snow

P&M Landscaping;1140976 said:


> Hey guys my Boss is looking for an RT3 Boss Mount, 13 Pin Harness, and V-Plow Control for an '05 F-250. Todd, saw you on Jefferson, those TCLA magnets look nice


Everytime i take them off...I gotta put them right back on....Certain sites you need them on or no entry....I was woundering who the fool was driving around with his blade on and not a Flake of Snow in sight....question answerd...Thumbs Up...


----------



## P&M Landscaping

Lol, just moving the blade outta storage... I'm not one of those fools


----------



## Matson Snow

P&M Landscaping;1141071 said:


> Lol, just moving the blade outta storage... I'm not one of those fools


:laughing:...Just kidding around Pete...


----------



## eatonpaving

P&M Landscaping;1141071 said:


> Lol, just moving the blade outta storage... I'm not one of those fools


i have been a fool for 19 years,, i put my plows on and they stay on till season is over.....but thats just me.........................but i am also building a salt dropper for my big heli.....so i can salt my walks faster....


----------



## eatonpaving

*leaf plow*

but i also plow my leaves with the truck to.....but thats just me...


----------



## terrapro

Going to Brighton from Howell on Grand River today and I saw 3 different state boys sitting just off the road where it was hard to see them...hmmm I wonder who they are looking for. After I saw the last one it made me so mad I wanted to give the keys away to the biz right on the spot. Luckily I was in my litlle S10 with no real way for them to know it was a company truck.

I don't know if I can handle this much longer, being scared of the police is BS. It is like I am a friggin teenager again riding around with friends. SERIOUSLY BS :realmad:


----------



## eatonpaving

*one bad s10*

one bad to the bone truck.....this truck needs a dozer blade..............


----------



## eatonpaving

*sub.*

any body ever sub for w.h. cannon in romulus....how was it.


----------



## eatonpaving

terrapro;1141135 said:


> Going to Brighton from Howell on Grand River today and I saw 3 different state boys sitting just off the road where it was hard to see them...hmmm I wonder who they are looking for. After I saw the last one it made me so mad I wanted to give the keys away to the biz right on the spot. Luckily I was in my litlle S10 with no real way for them to know it was a company truck.
> 
> I don't know if I can handle this much longer, being scared of the police is BS. It is like I am a friggin teenager again riding around with friends. SERIOUSLY BS :realmad:


 don't let it get to you, its part of the job, nothing you can do really, it used to be real bad when all the citys had dot guys,one day i was pulled over by westland then taylor and livonia, all in one day, we used to keep our dump trucks on the lot to haul snow in canton, got a 500.00 ticket for leaving it on the lot...


----------



## eatonpaving

*ticket*

canton gave me a ticket for my salter blocking my plate, so i moved my plate to the salter, then the same cop gave me a ticket for the plate not being attached to the truck, so i put it on the bumper....three days later i was salting my aaa account on canton centrer rd, an suv flipped over on the sidewalk, i call 911 and the cops showed up, same one who had gave me the ticket, he was asking the driver questions when the driver took off running, well the cop was a heavyweight and could not run, so i went and tackeled the guy and held him down.....the cop took my ticket and ripped it up....the guy had been convicted of drunk driving 3 times......


----------



## P&M Landscaping

Got the plow out today, also got my new tires installed last week. I'm ready for action


----------



## VIPHGM

hey i need one of those that would be 10 times easier to plow my residential's with then my big 2500


----------



## Moonlighter

Nice rig P&M I've always wanted to try one of those for residential s, and off roading.


----------



## VIPHGM

Well i figured that since i got to go out last night and play in the snow that i would post the first snow event pictures up for the season!!!!

I was surprised that Oakland twp got that much snow... even though there really wasn't a whole bunch but started to get a feel for the new v plow... its going to take me a few to get use too for sure

Well here they are a 2 acre lot pic and my corners all squared up and away pic


----------



## VIPHGM

Hey just wondering... would everyone be interested in getting together over the winter.... (when its not snowing) like a meet and greet hang out/ plowers just bull****ting at a bar/ restaurant or something.... maybe monthly... kind of get to know everyone... put a face to the company? just an idea....


----------



## Matson Snow

* No*......Thumbs Up......:salute:


----------



## TheXpress2002

Well....the next run of the models have come through regarding this weekend, and needless to say they look just as sexy if not sexier than the last one. I know there are still quite a few runs left but; and I say but, I am coming close to dropping the "B" word for this weekend. Please understand I am not trying to hype this but a 988 mb low with winds out of the due north at 30 mph could be "one of those storms" Models have not waivered one bit besides gaining strength. NWS has begun to mention this in their forecast discussions and have brought light to this situation. 

Beyond that this weekend will be only an appetizer for what is to come before Christmas


----------



## michigancutter

Well Xpress let hope your right. Sick of just sitting here waiting need to make a buck, kids need new shoes.lol


----------



## silvetouch

*alternator Squealing or belt?*

I have a 97 f350 that has been sitting for the last couple months. I started it up and it has an outrageously loud piercing squeal coming from the belt area. I can't tell if its the actual belt or a a pulley or what. I talked to someone else that has a newer truck with the same problem and he said something about the alternator bearing being repacked or something?! I'm not really sure. Need some help if anyone has any suggestions.

Thanks.


----------



## magnatrac

Well I am as ready as I can be . I wouldn't mind a busy december as long as nothing breaks I guess time will tell. Thanks for the update.

, shaun


----------



## terrapro

TheXpress2002;1141419 said:


> Well....the next run of the models have come through regarding this weekend, and needless to say they look just as sexy if not sexier than the last one. I know there are still quite a few runs left but; and I say but, I am coming close to dropping the "B" word for this weekend. Please understand I am not trying to hype this but a 988 mb low with winds out of the due north at 30 mph could be "one of those storms" Models have not waivered one bit besides gaining strength. NWS has begun to mention this in their forecast discussions and have brought light to this situation.
> 
> Beyond that this weekend will be only an appetizer for what is to come before Christmas


Thank you sir! :salute:


----------



## brookline

silvetouch;1141442 said:


> I have a 97 f350 that has been sitting for the last couple months. I started it up and it has an outrageously loud piercing squeal coming from the belt area. I can't tell if its the actual belt or a a pulley or what. I talked to someone else that has a newer truck with the same problem and he said something about the alternator bearing being repacked or something?! I'm not really sure. Need some help if anyone has any suggestions.
> 
> Thanks.


Andy, take some WD-40 or some other spray lubricant and spray the belt only as it's running if it stops then the belt is dreid out and you need a new one. If not try sraying different pulley's until you hear a difference.


----------



## bigjeeping

silvetouch;1141442 said:


> I have a 97 f350 that has been sitting for the last couple months. I started it up and it has an outrageously loud piercing squeal coming from the belt area. I can't tell if its the actual belt or a a pulley or what. I talked to someone else that has a newer truck with the same problem and he said something about the alternator bearing being repacked or something?! I'm not really sure. Need some help if anyone has any suggestions.


I had the same problem this year on a new plow rig I acquired. Loud squealing was an understatement. After the belt (it was worn) and idler were replaced, there wasn't any noticeable change. I hooked up the plow and angled it back and forth, putting extra strain on the alternator, and that baby screamed louder than ever. I have since replaced the OEM alternator with a larger one and tightened down the belt a little tighter... now she's purring like a kitten.


----------



## lawnprolawns

Edited.

... Ground is covered. Salt tonight?


----------



## Tango

Thanx Express


----------



## TheXpress2002

lawnprolawns;1141493 said:


> My fault, sorry.
> 
> I thought alwayz-plowin and AJ may be related..
> 
> Sounds like this could be a busy month, huh Xpress? I kind of hope you're right, but kind of hope you're wrong if you say this "big storm" this weekend is just an appetizer. I dont want to have to pull our skid steer off the site and do driveways with it.. haha.
> 
> Speaking of which, may have been a little wide. Oops.
> 
> View attachment 85827


Well lets see you wouldn't make it down 8 mile alive. You wouldn't be able to enter Canton because of my favorite diesel bear (sense the sarcasm). You would be met by guns drawn and a barricade at the intersection of Beck and Grand River. You would be screwed heading out to Ann Arbor and pulled over 15 times before you enter the on ramp off of US12, but according to others they are not out for that wonderful bonus to Vegas, they are out to protect us. (just kidding no harsh words necessary)


----------



## lawnprolawns

Hahaha. Just took 'er right to 5 Mile and took it slow and steady.


----------



## TheXpress2002

lawnprolawns;1141535 said:


> Hahaha. Just took 'er right to 5 Mile and took it slow and steady.


WHAT!!!!! you made it down Haggerty past the 5-0 hanging upside down in the tree with the binoculars and past the one hiding in the sewer just past the Hillers market in the new 60k super charged camero with Batman afterburners.


----------



## bln

We paid for that car with DOt fines, and it was actually 80,000


----------



## TheXpress2002

I have a full blown salt run here in Canton


----------



## P&M Landscaping

TheXpress2002;1141596 said:


> I have a full blown salt run here in Canton


Same here downriver, if I only had a salter


----------



## Lightningllc

I'm in Monroe and it's a white out on I 75


----------



## terrapro

TheXpress2002;1141596 said:


> I have a full blown salt run here in Canton


Yep stuff looks goood here in Howell if you salted this morning. If not load the trucks up it is cold out there.


----------



## lawnprolawns

terrapro;1141657 said:


> Yep stuff looks goood here in Howell if you salted this morning. If not load the trucks up it is cold out there.


Most of our lots haven't gotten salt yet this year, so there's no residual. We're going to hit everything, even though there's not a ton on the ground. Will melt this stuff then have some leftover for the next 7 days of light flurries.. haha.


----------



## TheXpress2002

lawnprolawns;1141662 said:


> Will melt this stuff then have some leftover for the next 7 days of light flurries.. haha.


..............:laughing:


----------



## Lightningllc

Cole we put it down good today.


----------



## TheXpress2002

A2 completely covered


----------



## terrapro

lawnprolawns;1141662 said:


> Most of our lots haven't gotten salt yet this year, so there's no residual. We're going to hit everything, even though there's not a ton on the ground. Will melt this stuff then have some leftover for the next 7 days of light flurries.. haha.





Lightningllc;1141679 said:


> Cole we put it down good today.


Backpack blowers have been good for us this year on walks and porches. I have 4 events already recorded, very light but enough.

Lighting I would have your guys atleast check out your spots here in the AM because of nonstop flurries and wind. Soooo light snow but I have found lots of ice under footprints and tire tracks. Seen your guys out in Brighton area Thumbs Up


----------



## Lightningllc

I'm home driving sites right now


----------



## Lightningllc

Setting the alarm for the am. Sites are clear for now they were salted today but another good snow squal will cover them, roads in south Lyon are horrible all covered


----------



## michigancutter

Damn, Nothing over here, just windy. We put downm some good calcium last night and now everything is dry as a bone. Anyone know of a cheap place for some cutting edges?? Looking more towards the eastside of town, dont want to travel far.


----------



## grassmaster06

I just came from 96 and levan and nothing ,these squalls are a pain


----------



## Luther

Nothing here in Farmington...fixing to drive around a little.

Mr. Xpress is teasing us. Thumbs Up


----------



## Metro Lawn

michigancutter;1141796 said:


> Damn, Nothing over here, just windy. We put downm some good calcium last night and now everything is dry as a bone. Anyone know of a cheap place for some cutting edges?? Looking more towards the eastside of town, dont want to travel far.


I saw an ad on craigslist with them cheap in Ceterline.


----------



## Keith_480231

Heard something for Thurs. but not sure how that is going to pan out. Sunday is looking good though.Anyone one else want to chime in?


----------



## VIPHGM

Sterling heights and rochester r dry... Oakland twp has moisture and the snow is only stucking to non treated surfaces.... Very light


----------



## brookline

Salt run downriver. I'm currently waiting to get loaded up. Just a real nice dusting. County is salting major and let me emphasize MAJOR ONLY roads. The rest look pretty rough for the commuters.


----------



## Tango

Nothing here in HW


----------



## flykelley

Anybody down in the Inkster area have a weather update?? I have a new building holding a grand opening and need to make sure its clean.

Thanks Mike


----------



## cgrappler135

I drove thru all my accounts from 8 mile & inskter to 5 & levan and there was nothin but dry cement.


----------



## Luther

Inkster area should have a dusting.


----------



## flykelley

TCLA;1141905 said:


> Inkster area should have a dusting.


Thaks TCLA I had better go put eyes on that building, Its the new State Building on Michigan Ave. Big Grand Opening today.

Mike


----------



## Luther

All of our stuff along Michigan Ave was dusted over.


----------



## flykelley

TCLA;1141911 said:


> All of our stuff along Michigan Ave was dusted over.


THANK YOU, Im headed out.

Mike


----------



## TheXpress2002

Keith_480231;1141860 said:


> Heard something for Thurs. but not sure how that is going to pan out. Sunday is looking good though.Anyone one else want to chime in?


Really? Do I need to throw it in bold lettering for you.  (scarcasm)


----------



## Lightningllc

Xpress, I was wondering what Friday looks like, I have been watching all the channels and it doesn't look like much is gonna happen. Sunday could be ice or snow right?????


----------



## alternative

I thought it was gonna be Thursd night---Friday am? Right..
Then Sat night--Sunday am


----------



## Dhouse

eatonpaving;1141197 said:


> canton gave me a ticket for my salter blocking my plate, so i moved my plate to the salter, then the same cop gave me a ticket for the plate not being attached to the truck, so i put it on the bumper....three days later i was salting my aaa account on canton centrer rd, an suv flipped over on the sidewalk, i call 911 and the cops showed up, same one who had gave me the ticket, he was asking the driver questions when the driver took off running, well the cop was a heavyweight and could not run, so i went and tackeled the guy and held him down.....the cop took my ticket and ripped it up....the guy had been convicted of drunk driving 3 times......


That's a great story!


----------



## Luther

eatonpaving;1141197 said:


> canton gave me a ticket for my salter blocking my plate, so i moved my plate to the salter, then the same cop gave me a ticket for the plate not being attached to the truck, so i put it on the bumper....three days later i was salting my aaa account on canton centrer rd, an suv flipped over on the sidewalk, i call 911 and the cops showed up, same one who had gave me the ticket, he was asking the driver questions when the driver took off running, well the cop was a heavyweight and could not run, so i went and tackeled the guy and held him down.....the cop took my ticket and ripped it up....the guy had been convicted of drunk driving 3 times......


That is an awesome story! Thumbs Up

You are the man!!!:salute:


----------



## lawnprolawns

Livonia, Northville, and Farmington were dry. Salted one site in Plymouth, just a real light dusting. Drove 3 miles from 5/Sheldon to N. Territorial and Ridge, and there was over .5 everywhere. Guess the snow is just picking and choosing these days. We're off to stake 50 driveways and a handful of parking lots.. sounds like a fun day!

Found this recent link in another thread.. If you steal a snow plow, make sure you dont leave a trail of hydraulic fluid to your shop.. haha.

http://www.wnem.com/news/26038438/detail.html


----------



## firelwn82

lawnprolawns;1141993 said:


> http://www.wnem.com/news/26038438/detail.html


9.2 v plows cost 13k??? I think not


----------



## lawnprolawns

I thought the same thing, although in the video it says the total for the blades (plural) is 13K. That makes more sense. 

Kind of like when Washtenaw County had all sorts of salt stolen and they said it was worth "x".. "x" came to something like $250.00 a ton.. aha.


----------



## eatonpaving

firelwn82;1142070 said:


> 9.2 v plows cost 13k??? I think not


i think the 13k is for both plows....


----------



## blue sky guy

We getting any snow Friday the 10th??? From what I'm hearing we might.


----------



## smoore45

TheXpress2002;1141419 said:


> Well....the next run of the models have come through regarding this weekend, and needless to say they look just as sexy if not sexier than the last one. I know there are still quite a few runs left but; and I say but, I am coming close to dropping the "B" word for this weekend. Please understand I am not trying to hype this but a 988 mb low with winds out of the due north at 30 mph could be "one of those storms" Models have not waivered one bit besides gaining strength. NWS has begun to mention this in their forecast discussions and have brought light to this situation.


Yeah, I'll be glad to get the paycheck from an event like this(if it happens) but it also makes me nervous. Lots of potential to break stuff, especially if it is the first plow of the season. I will be anxiously awaiting your updates...


----------



## snowman6

Pretty sure this Thursday is a for sure push for all of us. My buddys phone is saying 78% chance of 4" but it will be late like after 10 P.M. Which I love playing in the snow late at night.Then on to the weekend I have heard a bunch of different stories as to what it could be like 1-2" or as much as 7" I guess it's really up to us to look outside and help keep each other up to date. Of course I am sure Xpress will watch out for us and keep us posted


----------



## goinggreen

I will try to give you all a heads up if we get anything here in lansing


----------



## TheXpress2002

Ok.....here is what is on the table. Thursday night into Friday will be a clipper with a general 1-3 inches. Please do not PM with what city you live in and ask me how much snow you are going to get, I will give you the same answer 1-3 inches....lol.....The snow will start around 11pm Thursday night and will snow through daybreak, tapering off to flurries. The higher totals to the north and west. Very low chance of seeing anything greater than 3 inches.

Next....With the storm this weekend I have not changed my position. 2 models have an allout "b" word in northern Michigan with the center of the low passing over top of us leading to a mix changing to snow event. Another 2 have an allout "b" word just to our east with the center of the low over Kentucky. Then the last 2 have a compromise of all of them with the low cutting through Columbus Ohio leading to the "b" word in our backyard. In relation on why I do not think the center of the low will come over the top of us is because of the blocking over eastern Canada/Greenland. I think they trying to push the block out of here way to quick, allowing the storm to fly to the east coast. I think it will hold on long enough for the center of the low to track from Indy to Dayton to Columbus, then trun slightly northward towards Clevelend / Pittsburg, with a secondary low forming on the coast. I am not saying this because it would be beneficial for us but it is a compromise of whats out there. Totals still anyones guess. If it takes track one 2-4 inches, track two 2-4 inches, track three 6-10 inches


----------



## cuttingedge13

firelwn82;1142070 said:


> 9.2 v plows cost 13k??? I think not


Yeah 13K, don't you all get the "Gold Package" from Weingartz?


----------



## 2FAST4U

Thanks xpress

And damm its cold putting stakes in!! All most done


----------



## alwayz-plowin

2fast4u:
You're prob. gettin B****ed out!
I put mine in last week and was gettin calls from my customers!
(we were busy with clean ups...)

:laughing::laughing::laughing:
Im laughing soo Hard because a *local Lowballer* put his stakes in before october (just to show off!) and now being it is December 7th most of them are gone !



2FAST4U;1142593 said:


> Thanks xpress
> 
> And damm its cold putting stakes in!! All most done


----------



## ROAD-SNAKES

*Bagged rock salt*

Who's got the best deal on bagged salt, I need a few pallets.


----------



## firelwn82

eatonpaving;1142093 said:


> i think the 13k is for both plows....


That would make sense. I thought about this after I clicked to send the message and was to tired to remove it...


----------



## Plow Dude

Its crazy how Accuweather is now calling for 0.0 inches of snow for Thrusday night and Saturday night. Just yesterday they were calling for 4 inches Thursday night and 8 inches for Saturday night. Express is calling for a ton. How can there be such a dramatic difference in forecasts? And how can Accuweather dramatically change their forecast in the same 24hrs?


----------



## firelwn82

alwayz-plowin;1142644 said:


> 2fast4u:
> :laughing::laughing::laughing:
> Im laughing soo Hard because a *local Lowballer* put his stakes in before october (just to show off!) and now being it is December 7th most of them are gone !


So um I put mine in on Nov 5th. Does this make me a low balling show off too?:laughing:


----------



## smoore45

Plow Dude;1142726 said:


> Its crazy how Accuweather is now calling for 0.0 inches of snow for Thrusday night and Saturday night. Just yesterday they were calling for 4 inches Thursday night and 8 inches for Saturday night. Express is calling for a ton. How can there be such a dramatic difference in forecasts? And how can Accuweather dramatically change their forecast in the same 24hrs?


Because IMO, some of the major weather websites and 2,4,7 pretty much just take the weather models, make the map look prettier, a smile on the sunshine or a frown on the rain/snow clouds and present it as the weather. The problem with that is the models will change every 6 hours and can go from 10inches of snow to 0 inches of snow(and maybe back to 10in before this weekend).

Xpress on the other hand looks at the models, patterns that are in place, ground/surface/lake temps and experience to explain how he thinks things will unfold. A far more educated guess than just simply outputting what the computer says. :salute:


----------



## TheXpress2002

Plow Dude;1142726 said:


> Its crazy how Accuweather is now calling for 0.0 inches of snow for Thrusday night and Saturday night. Just yesterday they were calling for 4 inches Thursday night and 8 inches for Saturday night. Express is calling for a ton. How can there be such a dramatic difference in forecasts? And how can Accuweather dramatically change their forecast in the same 24hrs?


Their forecast that you are looking at are derived from the GFS model. As you may remember me in past years saying that the GFS when it is 5 to 7 days out is very unreliable. It is always flip flop, arse backwards during that timeframe, then 3 days out corrects the feedback and produces a good model to look at.


----------



## alternative

TheXpress2002;1142497 said:


> Ok.....here is what is on the table. Thursday night into Friday will be a clipper with a general 1-3 inches. *Please do not PM with what city you live in and ask me how much snow you are going to get, I will give you the same answer 1-3 *inches....lol.....


PM Sent----

lol

Good weather work Express- keep on it for us. We all appreciate it.Thumbs Up


----------



## GimmeSnow!!

Road, $205 for a pallet of 80's at Orion Stone Depot, haven't really shopped around.

What kind of schedule are you guys on, I'm having trouble finding a good sleep pattern to be up at 2am and still getting things done during the day, thinking about sleeping from 10 to two and taking a nap during the day somehow, I've never been good with naps. I've been going out and then going home and back to bed but don't get up until 1 or two. Then there's never enough time to get things done and I don't feel productive. I know its a dumb question, just wondering if someone's got a good schedule that works for them.


----------



## lawnprolawns

Haha.. 

NOAA's forecast finally matches Xpress's from what, a week ago? About time. 

Sunday/Monday is on it's way. Please keep it to 4" Xpress, I dont need 10" on the 2nd push.


----------



## eatonpaving

*dump and salter issues/help*

i was salting and my fitting on the salter was leaking, so the dump would raise real slow, i went and got fluid and put it in, everything worked great for about 5 mins, then it was like the system ran out of fluid, then i discovered it had trans fluid in it and i put oil...if i let the truck set every thing will work great for a few mins.....i drained the system today and filled it with trans fluid but i still have the problem...doe's the system have a filter that the oil has plugged....1998 chevy 3500 dump. thanks


----------



## Brucester1

GimmeSnow!!;1142838 said:


> Road, $205 for a pallet of 80's at Orion Stone Depot, haven't really shopped around.
> 
> What kind of schedule are you guys on, I'm having trouble finding a good sleep pattern to be up at 2am and still getting things done during the day, thinking about sleeping from 10 to two and taking a nap during the day somehow, I've never been good with naps. I've been going out and then going home and back to bed but don't get up until 1 or two. Then there's never enough time to get things done and I don't feel productive. I know its a dumb question, just wondering if someone's got a good schedule that works for them.


its like working mid nights you don't know if your coming or going ,your always tired and never get use to it


----------



## eatonpaving

*filter????*

heres a pic..any idea where the filter is.....


----------



## Moonlighter

eatonpaving;1143016 said:


> i was salting and my fitting on the salter was leaking, so the dump would raise real slow, i went and got fluid and put it in, everything worked great for about 5 mins, then it was like the system ran out of fluid, then i discovered it had trans fluid in it and i put oil...if i let the truck set every thing will work great for a few mins.....i drained the system today and filled it with trans fluid but i still have the problem...doe's the system have a filter that the oil has plugged....1998 chevy 3500 dump. thanks


Are you sure you drained the entire system and did you flush the system with a few quarts as well, with the oil you put in you contaminated the system, somewhere on the line there may be an inline filter, but in some systems they don't put them on. You may also have some air trapped in a line or cylinder that is causing the issue.


----------



## michigancutter

Hey eaton you have to drain the whole system, get all of the oil out, even if you have to put more trains in to force the oil out. It will never work like it used to unless you get thee oil out. Had it happen on a hydro pump, somone put in oil insted of hydro fuild and wouldnt work until we got all of the oil out. good luck.


----------



## Dhouse

Yes there should be a filter on the line going to the motor. It maybe hard to see because of all the dirt.


----------



## eatonpaving

*i drained the tank,*

it had 8 gallons in it..i refilled it with trans fluid, it works better than it did but still not right, looks like i have to drain it again.


----------



## VIPHGM

GimmeSnow!!;1142838 said:


> Road, $205 for a pallet of 80's at Orion Stone Depot, haven't really shopped around.
> 
> What kind of schedule are you guys on, I'm having trouble finding a good sleep pattern to be up at 2am and still getting things done during the day, thinking about sleeping from 10 to two and taking a nap during the day somehow, I've never been good with naps. I've been going out and then going home and back to bed but don't get up until 1 or two. Then there's never enough time to get things done and I don't feel productive. I know its a dumb question, just wondering if someone's got a good schedule that works for them.


I have been trying to figure out a good sleep pattern also, I think I am going to start waking up at 10pm until 2pm so I can plow, office time, manage and prepare... Then Sleep from 2pm - 10pm the slower part of the day


----------



## cuttingedge13

VIPHGM;1143269 said:


> I have been trying to figure out a good sleep pattern also, I think I am going to start waking up at 10pm until 2pm so I can plow, office time, manage and prepare... Then Sleep from 2pm - 10pm the slower part of the day


You guys must be new to this snow thing. THERE'S NO SLEEPING IN SNOW REMOVAL!!!


----------



## terrapro

cuttingedge13;1143348 said:


> You guys must be new to this snow thing. THERE'S NO SLEEPING IN SNOW REMOVAL!!!


HAHA I hear that. 2am then 3am then 4am then 5am then 6am GO


----------



## procut

VIPHGM;1143269 said:


> I have been trying to figure out a good sleep pattern also, I think I am going to start waking up at 10pm until 2pm so I can plow, office time, manage and prepare... Then Sleep from 2pm - 10pm the slower part of the day


LOL, I could actually see that working.


----------



## alternative

Either just get on an early sleep schedule or wait until spring to sleep. Thats what I do....
I actually (year round) sleep from about 10:00-300 every night, except if snow then im up at around 1:00am depending on the type of storm - and I try to catch up during a dry spell. The older you get, the less sleep you need..
Note- whatever you do, dont try Ambien to get to sleep early, or you;ll sleep right thru the storm. lol

This is why we charge what we do. No sleep=$$ Thumbs Up


----------



## Lightningllc

Gotta love no sleep. I hate sleeping during the day after the storm always feel like I have a hangover for 2 days after the big storm.


----------



## Leisure Time LC

Lightningllc;1143532 said:


> Gotta love no sleep. I hate sleeping during the day after the storm always feel like I have a hangover for 2 days after the big storm.


I know how you feel


----------



## flykelley

Lightningllc;1143532 said:


> Gotta love no sleep. I hate sleeping during the day after the storm always feel like I have a hangover for 2 days after the big storm.


X2 try to sleep after a big event and being up half the night doesn't work well. Got to love this job to be a plow jockey and you know what I love pushing snow!!!:salute:


----------



## TheXpress2002

Well......Top of the morning to ya all. Its a beautiful day out there the sun is starting to rise, the birds are chirping, I got 12 hours of sleep last night, and the models are in agreement. 

The system for this weekend is going to be a perfect set-up. Snow will start late Saturday night, heavy snow overnight, heavy snow Sunday, tapering to showers by late Sunday. Leaving plenty of time to plow the 6-10 inches of wind driven snow that will have all of us jumping for joy:redbouncepurplebou:yow!: 

In all seriousness, this will be a heck of a storm. Like I stated before I am going to say 6-10 inches will fall. Again this is a general amount for the entire CWA. I also see the winds will be in excess of 25mph gusting to 40 mph.

Now backtracking to Thursday night Friday. We are still on track for 1-3 inches of snow. The snow should start around midnight and should be done by 6am (I say should because 2 models are lagging and have the snow tapering off mid morning)

Any questions?


----------



## magnatrac

Well I guess that sounds ok for a busy start to the plow season. I like a nice easy first run but the second sounds like it will be a bit more work. I don't care for the wind so much though. Express will the weekend event be a wet snow event since it is moisture from the south?

, shaun


----------



## Metro Lawn

Timing could not be worse for me. I do a ton of churches and there is a home game at Ford Field. I'll be bald by Monday.... rofl


----------



## TheXpress2002

magnatrac;1143580 said:


> Well I guess that sounds ok for a busy start to the plow season. I like a nice easy first run but the second sounds like it will be a bit more work. I don't care for the wind so much though. Express will the weekend event be a wet snow event since it is moisture from the south?
> 
> , shaun


It will most likely be a "fine grain" snow. Temps will not change much, they will be between 25-29 the whole storm.


----------



## flykelley

TheXpress2002;1143572 said:


> Well......Top of the morning to ya all. Its a beautiful day out there the sun is starting to rise, the birds are chirping, I got 12 hours of sleep last night, and the models are in agreement.
> 
> The system for this weekend is going to be a perfect set-up. Snow will start late Saturday night, heavy snow overnight, heavy snow Sunday, tapering to showers by late Sunday. Leaving plenty of time to plow the 6-10 inches of wind driven snow that will have all of us jumping for joy:redbouncepurplebou:yow!:
> 
> In all seriousness, this will be a heck of a storm. Like I stated before I am going to say 6-10 inches will fall. Again this is a general amount for the entire CWA. I also see the winds will be in excess of 25mph gusting to 40 mph.
> 
> Now backtracking to Thursday night Friday. We are still on track for 1-3 inches of snow. The snow should start around midnight and should be done by 6am (I say should because 2 models are lagging and have the snow tapering off mid morning)
> 
> Any questions?


You are the MAN, I see the tv guys are starting to fall in line with your forecast. At least the first plowable event will only be 1-3 inchs, if you could scale sundays storm back to 4-6 inchs that would be great. ; ) I love salting but Im ready to push some snow. How do you think the rest of the month will be, snowie or just cold with barley any snow??

Thanks Xpress for the forecast update
Mike


----------



## magnatrac

Ok that doesn't sound too bad . With all the talk of being on a line between warm and cold I was not looking forward to plowing wet cement. There are two nice things about the way this year is starting as I see it. The ground is freezing up nicely and there will be a thin packed layer of snow making it much easier to plow the gravel jobs I do. I don't care for plowing on gravel but that is part of working in north oakland !!!

, shaun


----------



## Luther

TheXpress2002;1143572 said:


> Any questions?


PM sent...................


----------



## Tscape

TheXpress2002;1143587 said:


> It will most likely be a "fine grain" snow. Temps will not change much, they will be between 25-29 the whole storm.


Not only do we need you to tell us when it will snow, now we need to know the texture of that snow. :laughing:


----------



## TheXpress2002

TCLA;1143630 said:


> PM sent...................


..................


----------



## Luther

#2,486,903!!!!!!


----------



## VIPHGM

cuttingedge13;1143348 said:


> You guys must be new to this snow thing. THERE'S NO SLEEPING IN SNOW REMOVAL!!!


sorry a meant to say a standard sleeping pattern for the winter season so i can adjust accordingly to winter hours.... unless certain situations occur then that pattern can change... were expecting a baby in January so Ive been trying to figure out a good sleep pattern for the winter this year


----------



## 24v6spd

VIPHGM;1143714 said:


> sorry a meant to say a standard sleeping pattern for the winter season so i can adjust accordingly to winter hours.... unless certain situations occur then that pattern can change... were expecting a baby in January so Ive been trying to figure out a good sleep pattern for the winter this year


Good luck on that with a newborn in the home.


----------



## 2FAST4U

alwayz-plowin;1142644 said:


> 2fast4u:
> You're prob. gettin B****ed out!
> I put mine in last week and was gettin calls from my customers!
> (we were busy with clean ups...)
> 
> :laughing::laughing::laughing:
> Im laughing soo Hard because a *local Lowballer* put his stakes in before october (just to show off!) and now being it is December 7th most of them are gone !


No every one was happy when I showed up to stake out there drives. Only had two people ask what they were for


----------



## VIPHGM

ya should be interesting winter this year..... I am just hoping she goes into labor when its not snowing out !!! What a crazy mess of a time that would be..... has that ever happen to anyone before?


----------



## grassmaster06

you could just plow your way to the hospital :laughing:


----------



## asps4u

VIPHGM;1143714 said:


> were expecting a baby in January so Ive been trying to figure out a *good sleep pattern* for the winter this year


No such thing with a newborn...It's just like anticipating a storm, you're up every one to two hours whether you want to or not. Plan on sleeping sometime after April! Congrats on the new addition, your life is about to become better than you could have ever imagined!


----------



## Sharpcut 1

VIPHGM;1143745 said:


> ya should be interesting winter this year..... I am just hoping she goes into labor when its not snowing out !!! What a crazy mess of a time that would be..... has that ever happen to anyone before?


I am typing this from St. John's hospital in Detroit. Wife just had our first kid C-Section, got the storm coming Thursday. I hope they keep her till Friday, but discharge time is 11:00 am. This should be interesting. On the flip side, looking at him, I don't really give a rat's a^% about the snow right now. Wife can't lift anything either. Time to call in the MIL !!!


----------



## BossPlow2010

Sharpcut 1;1144045 said:


> I am typing this from St. John's hospital in Detroit. Wife just had our first kid C-Section, got the storm coming Thursday. I hope they keep her till Friday, but discharge time is 11:00 am. This should be interesting. On the flip side, looking at him, I don't really give a rat's a^% about the snow right now. Wife can't lift anything either. Time to call in the MIL !!!


Congratulations!!!!


----------



## asps4u

Sharpcut 1;1144045 said:


> I am typing this from St. John's hospital in Detroit. Wife just had our first kid C-Section, got the storm coming Thursday. I hope they keep her till Friday, but discharge time is 11:00 am. This should be interesting. On the flip side, looking at him, I don't really give a rat's a^% about the snow right now. Wife can't lift anything either. Time to call in the MIL !!!


Awesome! Congrats!


----------



## saltoftheearth

Sharpcut 1;1144045 said:


> I am typing this from St. John's hospital in Detroit. Wife just had our first kid C-Section, got the storm coming Thursday. I hope they keep her till Friday, but discharge time is 11:00 am. This should be interesting. On the flip side, looking at him, I don't really give a rat's a^% about the snow right now. Wife can't lift anything either. Time to call in the MIL !!!


God bless you and you little boy,


----------



## rjstone4

heliski989;178622 said:


> i live in south lyon.
> 
> i think that everyone should post phone #s if the are able to help others out in case of a breakdown or sumthin. im jonathon 248.863.7706
> 
> f-750 W 10' meyer and 5 ton v-box
> f-150 7.5 meyer 2 ton/ v box


bob port huron st clair 810 841 6388


----------



## Moonlighter

Sharpcut 1;1144045 said:


> I am typing this from St. John's hospital in Detroit. Wife just had our first kid C-Section, got the storm coming Thursday. I hope they keep her till Friday, but discharge time is 11:00 am. This should be interesting. On the flip side, looking at him, I don't really give a rat's a^% about the snow right now. Wife can't lift anything either. Time to call in the MIL !!!


Congratulations Sharpcut!!! Thumbs Up Were only looking at 1-3" no worries.


----------



## 24v6spd

Sharpcut 1;1144045 said:


> I am typing this from St. John's hospital in Detroit. Wife just had our first kid C-Section, got the storm coming Thursday. I hope they keep her till Friday, but discharge time is 11:00 am. This should be interesting. On the flip side, looking at him, I don't really give a rat's a^% about the snow right now. Wife can't lift anything either. Time to call in the MIL !!!


Congratulations. MIL's can be useful sometimes LOL.


----------



## VIPHGM

Congratulations on the new born!!!!!


----------



## VIPHGM

rjstone4;1144075 said:


> bob port huron st clair 810 841 6388


Eric Rochester Hills, Oakland twp auburn hills Shelby utica sterling heights and troy

248-379-5358


----------



## brookline

Congradulations Sharpcut! God Bless


----------



## Luther

Congrats Sharpcut!!!

You are in for one wonderful ride! Thumbs Up

Sure am glad those days are nothing but a memory for me. :laughing:


----------



## jomama45

I shouldn't even be allowed to post in this section, but I had to say "congratulations" on the new baby boy!!!

I wouldn't lose any sleep to worrying, you'll need all you can get in next few months. 

In all honesty, I've found myself to be most re-freshed and energetic when I am up a few times overnight, or better yet early morning, with the baby. It's a good reminder of why you bust your tail everyday.


----------



## Luther

jomama45;1144154 said:


> I shouldn't even be allowed to post in this section, but I had to say "congratulations" on the new baby boy!!!
> 
> I wouldn't lose any sleep to worrying, you'll need all you can get in next few months.
> 
> In all honesty, I've found myself to be most re-freshed and energetic when I am up a few times overnight, or better yet early morning, with the baby. It's a good reminder of why you bust your tail everyday.


Joe...you are more than welcome here anytime sir. :salute:

I agree with your statement. Seeing the world through the eyes of my daughter while she was growing up was the most wonderful thing that ever happened to me. I was truly blessed....


----------



## Matson Snow

TCLA;1144128 said:


> Congrats Sharpcut!!!
> 
> You are in for one wonderful ride!
> 
> Sure am glad those days are nothing but a memory for me. :laughing:


Really....You can remember after all these years



TCLA;1144161 said:


> Joe...you are more than welcome here anytime sir. :salute:
> 
> I agree with your statement. Seeing the world through the eyes of my daughter while she was growing up was the most wonderful thing that ever happened to me. I was truly blessed....


Hes Not Welcome Here...Infact i think he has a warrant in Michigan.....

*ConGrats Sharpcut..What a Beautiful Baby...Enjoy The Ride*.....:salute:


----------



## michigancutter

CONGRATS SHARPCUT!!! YOU THINK YOUR IN FOR SLEEPLESS NIGHTS RIGHT NOW, WAIT TILL THE LITTLE ONE COMES HOME. hOPE THE WIFE FEELS BETTER


----------



## P&M Landscaping

Well, what a weird day. Had to run down to LaSalle, going down I-75 complete whiteout for 10 miles. Roads were pure ice, and when I say pure ice I mean it. Accidents left and right, i could hardly accelerate without my backend slipping out from under me. Two miles later bone dry pavement.. Odd. Good new is I signed 3 new contracts Thumbs Up


----------



## irlandscaper

rjstone, your in ph? Interested in some drives? Ive got about three or four "late" customers that I had to turn down. Sure would like to recommend someone to them.


----------



## VIPHGM

P&M Landscaping;1144177 said:


> Well, what a weird day. Had to run down to LaSalle, going down I-75 complete whiteout for 10 miles. Roads were pure ice, and when I say pure ice I mean it. Accidents left and right, i could hardly accelerate without my backend slipping out from under me. Two miles later bone dry pavement.. Odd. Good new is I signed 3 new contracts Thumbs Up


Sounds Like a good day to me!!! Thumbs Up


----------



## Allor Outdoor

WOW, those snow squalls really caught me off gaurd! I was picking some equiptment down at I-75 and Caniff earlier today...I came to a stop light and my truck didn't want to stop.
I kissed the back bumper of the guy infront of me...we pulled over he jumped out of his POS truck and said "you can't hurt this truck, it is junk anyways".
I was SHOCKED that he was willing to let me off the hook like that...I flipped him $50.00 and told him thanks!

Point of my story....damn those roads were slick for a few minutes!


----------



## JR Snow Removal

Congrats on the new addition to your family Sharpcut!


----------



## asps4u

Anyone here service Beverly Hills? I got a lead from my website for a residential, but I don't work in that area, so I figured I'd pass it along to someone here. They also stated that they'd like lawn service come spring too, which I no longer do either. If interested, PM me for info.


----------



## jomama45

Matson Snow;1144170 said:


> Hes Not Welcome Here...Infact i think he has a warrant in Michigan.....
> 
> /QUOTE]
> 
> Oh yeah, just disregard that whole post about the ankle bracelet, it was merely a typo............... :whistling::whistling:


----------



## alwayz-plowin

Glad it wasnt more intense! that would suck to total a plow truck! 
Did you have the plow on?



Allor Outdoor;1144187 said:


> WOW, those snow squalls really caught me off gaurd! I was picking some equiptment down at I-75 and Caniff earlier today...I came to a stop light and my truck didn't want to stop.
> I kissed the back bumper of the guy infront of me...we pulled over he jumped out of his POS truck and said "you can't hurt this truck, it is junk anyways".
> I was SHOCKED that he was willing to let me off the hook like that...I flipped him $50.00 and told him thanks!
> 
> Point of my story....damn those roads were slick for a few minutes!


----------



## terrapro

Congrats sharpcut! 

Everone ready for the first storm?


----------



## michigancutter

Almost ready, new cutting edges for plows and a set of tires on another truck, need 6 new shovels and have to pick up 2 snowblowers from zimmers. Then im ready. Hoping ther first push goes smoooth, always worried on new contracts for the first time. news is only calling for a inch or two on friday morning.


----------



## michigancutter

rjstone4;1144075 said:


> bob port huron st clair 810 841 6388


Mike: Casco,Richmond,Chesterfield,Clinton, Mt. Clemens, S.C.S, Warren. 585-339-4492
ussmileyflag


----------



## 2FAST4U

michigancutter;1144354 said:


> Mike: Casco,Richmond,Chesterfield,Clinton, Mt. Clemens, S.C.S, Warren. 585-339-4492
> ussmileyflag


Will, Chesterfield/New Baltimore/Clinton Twp/Harrison Twp/Shelby/Macomb 586-242-6303


----------



## snowman6

Congrats SharpCutThumbs Up


----------



## snowman6

terrapro;1144336 said:


> Congrats sharpcut!
> 
> Everone ready for the first storm?


Well I have had a few problems with my truck since last winter. nothing major hub assembly, valve cover gaskets and a inner axle seal leak. That was a huge PITA to change but long story short I pick my truck up in the A.M. What timing right Anyways wish me luck guys if anything happens does anybody want to cover a small commercial in wixom of off grand river?:waving:


----------



## Moonlighter

I guess I am as ready as i can get for snow. The 6-10" for Sunday should be a fun day and a half in the truck. I guess i will know after that one if my fan clutch is playing with me or not lol.

Brian - West Bloomfield - Keego Harbor - Sylvan Lake - Orchard Lake - Pontiac - a bit in Waterford. 248-202-7669 - 249-909-7435


----------



## Lightningllc

We can cover the wixom & grandriver call me


----------



## snowman6

Lightningllc;1144454 said:


> We can cover the wixom & grandriver call me


All right. I will keep your number with me. Thanks Alot:salute:


----------



## goinggreen

Brandon Lansing, owosso, perry, webberville, okemos 517-281-7076


----------



## JR Snow Removal

Lance Fort Gratiot, Port Huron, Marysville and St. Clair 810.650.9329


----------



## alternative

VIPHGM;1143745 said:


> ya should be interesting winter this year..... I am just hoping she goes into labor when its not snowing out !!! What a crazy mess of a time that would be.....* has that ever happen to anyone before?[/*QUOTE]
> 
> 5 years ago- my daughter was born on the day after a hella storm-- sucked cause labor was about 5 hrs --waiting, nodding, sleeping- then excitement, then passed out.


----------



## alternative

Congratulations John...hopefully you get some sleep between the storms ---


----------



## goinggreen

Just had a call on a sewer line repair. Here is the job from what i understood is the break is under the street. I dont think I can just tear up a city street without permits but would the break be the citys problem to fix it anybody know anything about this. any help would be great


----------



## michigancutter

JR Snow Removal;1144585 said:


> Lance Fort Gratiot, Port Huron, Marysville and St. Clair 810.650.9329


I thought kevins has all of that area covered??? I tryed to do some bidding in the st clair area and couldnt compete with kevens prices, how is it working for u?/?


----------



## procut

goinggreen;1144593 said:


> Just had a call on a sewer line repair. Here is the job from what i understood is the break is under the street. I dont think I can just tear up a city street without permits but would the break be the citys problem to fix it anybody know anything about this. any help would be great


Depending on the city they might hire a contractor. Who was it that called?


----------



## alwayz-plowin

D*** KinDA WISH I NEEDED ANOTHER LIQUID SPRAY RIG! 
TONNSSS on craigslist for cheap 
like 4000 for this one
prob could get it from the guy for a little less! 
(sorry bout the caps!) 
http://detroit.craigslist.org/mcb/for/2084816031.html 
not bad!


----------



## alternative

Sean- (586) 405-9050 _cell _

St Clair Shores, Roseville, Eastpointe, Grosse Pointes, Harper Woods, Warren, Harrison Twp, Clinton Twp, Mt Clemens


----------



## JR Snow Removal

michigancutter;1144614 said:


> I thought kevins has all of that area covered??? I tryed to do some bidding in the st clair area and couldnt compete with kevens prices, how is it working for u?/?


I had a few good connections with people from our printing business having a good name then did sub work for two different companies (not Kevins) I kept 2 trucks busy every storm last year. This year I wasn't going to plow at all, got burned on a few accounts last year and said "F**k it I'm done" at the end of the season. Well one of the guys I subbed to (irlandscaper) talked me into just subbing to him this year. I think I'm going to like this b/c I wont have to worry about all the paper work that I didn't have time for last year as i run the production end of our family business and thats what puts food on the table. But the funny thing is last year I picked up one of Kevins accounts for a lot more than he was charging just for the simple fact they were not satisfied with the quality of service they were receiving.


----------



## michigancutter

JR Snow Removal;1144652 said:


> I had a few good connections with people from our printing business having a good name then did sub work for two different companies (not Kevins) I kept 2 trucks busy every storm last year. This year I wasn't going to plow at all, got burned on a few accounts last year and said "F**k it I'm done" at the end of the season. Well one of the guys I subbed to (irlandscaper) talked me into just subbing to him this year. I think I'm going to like this b/c I wont have to worry about all the paper work that I didn't have time for last year as i run the production end of our family business and thats what puts food on the table. But the funny thing is last year I picked up one of Kevins accounts for a lot more than he was charging just for the simple fact they were not satisfied with the quality of service they were receiving.


Yea, i heard alot about that (poor service) but he has cheap prices and the equipment to back it up. Heard he has like 5-6 loaders and 15-20 trucks but never seen his yard and dont really know if its true. Somtimes its better just to be a sub now a days. less stress.lol


----------



## michigancutter

alwayz-plowin;1144626 said:


> D*** KinDA WISH I NEEDED ANOTHER LIQUID SPRAY RIG!
> TONNSSS on craigslist for cheap
> like 4000 for this one
> prob could get it from the guy for a little less!
> (sorry bout the caps!)
> http://detroit.craigslist.org/mcb/for/2084816031.html
> not bad!


Thats a greshems sprayer. $4,000 is a ripe off!!! you can build one for cheaper and better then that. We built all of our sprayers for 500-600.00. Thats including 100ft spray hose for walks and a 450gpm pump with 6 sprayers on spray bar


----------



## JR Snow Removal

He's got a lot of iron and more then 20 trucks his yard is right around the corner from my house he is by far the biggest show in st Clair county


----------



## JR Snow Removal

Where shouts are you located? I use to do plowing in richmond 2 years ago mcdonalds a bank and some other stuff


----------



## JR Snow Removal

Where abouts are you located? I use to do plowing in richmond 2 years ago mcdonalds a bank and some other stuff


----------



## M & D LAWN

John 313 570-4346

Dearborn, Dearborn Heights, Allen Park, Taylor, Garden City, Westland.


----------



## GimmeSnow!!

Congrats Sharpcut!

Brian- 248-935-7752, Waterford, Clarkston, West Bloomfield, White Lake, Keego area, and one truck downtown Detroit. Don't know how much help I can be though for a week or so. Went to put a plow on dodge today and have a bad connection somewhere truckside. Hoping weingartz can figure it out tomorrow. Bought another truck and couldn't get a blade on it. Looking for another plow truck ASAP and selling a 3500 dually if anyone knows about a decent plow truck for sale or is interested in buying a 99 chevy 3500 let me know otherwise may need a little help this weekend if someone has room to help out.


----------



## terrapro

michigancutter;1144729 said:


> Thats a greshems sprayer. $4,000 is a ripe off!!! you can build one for cheaper and better then that. We built all of our sprayers for 500-600.00. Thats including 100ft spray hose for walks and a 450gpm pump with 6 sprayers on spray bar


Thats what I was going to say. $2G and some welding you could have twice the rig.

Anyone interested in stars there is a cluster straight up and do just barely SE that is cool. Looks like a floating light mass 10 times the size of a star.


----------



## michigancutter

JR Snow Removal;1144750 said:


> Where abouts are you located? I use to do plowing in richmond 2 years ago mcdonalds a bank and some other stuff


county line area, my property is behind the quarry off 26 mile
I thought they were pretty big, i wouldnt want thoses headaches.lol


----------



## michigancutter

GimmeSnow!!;1144816 said:


> Congrats Sharpcut!
> 
> Brian- 248-935-7752, Waterford, Clarkston, West Bloomfield, White Lake, Keego area, and one truck downtown Detroit. Don't know how much help I can be though for a week or so. Went to put a plow on dodge today and have a bad connection somewhere truckside. Hoping weingartz can figure it out tomorrow. Bought another truck and couldn't get a blade on it. Looking for another plow truck ASAP and selling a 3500 dually if anyone knows about a decent plow truck for sale or is interested in buying a 99 chevy 3500 let me know otherwise may need a little help this weekend if someone has room to help out.


shoot me a pm with pics and some info on the dually looking for a back up truck


----------



## Luther

Channel 4 calling for 1"-3" tomorrow, and only 1"-2" for Sunday now.


----------



## Tscape

TCLA;1145037 said:


> Channel 4 calling for 1"-3" tomorrow, and only 1"-2" for Sunday now.


That suits me just fine.


----------



## Leisure Time LC

TCLA;1145037 said:


> Channel 4 calling for 1"-3" tomorrow, and only 1"-2" for Sunday now.


That is fine with me as well


----------



## Leisure Time LC

Here is what NOAA is saying

*Tonight: Snow after 1am. Low around 25. South wind between 10 and 14 mph, with gusts as high as 18 mph. Chance of precipitation is 100%. New snow accumulation of around an inch possible.

Friday: Snow likely before noon. Cloudy, with a high near 37. South southwest wind between 11 and 15 mph, with gusts as high as 20 mph. Chance of precipitation is 60%. New snow accumulation of less than a half inch possible.

Saturday: A slight chance of rain and snow after 1pm. Mostly cloudy, with a high near 38. Calm wind becoming southeast between 4 and 7 mph. Chance of precipitation is 20%.

Saturday Night: Snow likely, possibly mixed with rain. Cloudy, with a low around 27. Chance of precipitation is 70%. New snow accumulation of less than one inch possible.

Sunday: Snow likely. Areas of blowing snow. Cloudy, with a high near 29. Chance of precipitation is 70%. New snow accumulation of 1 to 2 inches possible. *


----------



## Leisure Time LC

I have a gas station in Redford that I need to sub out. It is on Telegraph between 5 and 6 mile. PM me if interested

Thanks
Scott


----------



## alternative

Leisure Time LC;1145060 said:


> Here is what NOAA is saying
> 
> *Tonight: Snow after 1am. Low around 25. South wind between 10 and 14 mph, with gusts as high as 18 mph. Chance of precipitation is 100%. New snow accumulation of around an inch possible.
> 
> Friday: Snow likely before noon. Cloudy, with a high near 37. South southwest wind between 11 and 15 mph, with gusts as high as 20 mph. Chance of precipitation is 60%. New snow accumulation of less than a half inch possible.
> 
> Saturday: A slight chance of rain and snow after 1pm. Mostly cloudy, with a high near 38. Calm wind becoming southeast between 4 and 7 mph. Chance of precipitation is 20%.
> 
> Saturday Night: Snow likely, possibly mixed with rain. Cloudy, with a low around 27. Chance of precipitation is 70%. New snow accumulation of less than one inch possible.
> 
> Sunday: Snow likely. Areas of blowing snow. Cloudy, with a high near 29. Chance of precipitation is 70%. New snow accumulation of 1 to 2 inches possible. *


Thanks for the weather report AJ... - I was wondering what the forecast was....lol


----------



## Leisure Time LC

alternative;1145090 said:


> Thanks for the weather report AJ... - I was wondering what the forecast was....lol


Your kidding with the AJ remark????????????? right????? There is no mis-spelled words


----------



## alternative

Leisure Time LC;1145101 said:


> Your kidding with the AJ remark????????????? right????? * There is no *mis-spelled words


oh yeah, youre right...no misspelled words, but grammar ... lol

Where has he been hiding anyway> Guess he;s just lurking now.

And looks like these first 2 snows of the season are gonna be "perfect storms" (Kinda) weekend, 1-3"


----------



## TheXpress2002

alternative;1145129 said:


> oh yeah, youre right...no misspelled words, but grammar ... lol
> 
> Where has he been hiding anyway> Guess he;s just lurking now.
> 
> And looks like these first 2 snows of the season are gonna be "perfect storms" (Kinda) weekend, 1-3"


I wouldn't hold your breath quite yet. The models overnight went completely arse backwards. The ones that said a coastal storm went to a great lakes storm and vice versa. I would not say we are out of the woods quite yet. I am still using a compromise of both and my track has not changed. My totals might adjust with the timing and phasing. I will update later after a few more runs.


----------



## Leisure Time LC

alternative;1145129 said:


> oh yeah, youre right...no misspelled words, but grammar ... lol
> 
> Where has he been hiding anyway> Guess he;s just lurking now.
> 
> And looks like these first 2 snows of the season are gonna be "perfect storms" (Kinda) weekend, 1-3"


What grammer??? I copy and pasted the weather report...


----------



## firelwn82

Sharpcut 1;1144045 said:


> I am typing this from St. John's hospital in Detroit. Wife just had our first kid C-Section, got the storm coming Thursday. I hope they keep her till Friday, but discharge time is 11:00 am. This should be interesting. On the flip side, looking at him, I don't really give a rat's a^% about the snow right now. Wife can't lift anything either. Time to call in the MIL !!!


Congrats sharp. What a bundle of joy and poopy diapers... lol Again congrats.


----------



## firelwn82

michigancutter;1144729 said:


> Thats a greshems sprayer. $4,000 is a ripe off!!! you can build one for cheaper and better then that. We built all of our sprayers for 500-600.00. Thats including 100ft spray hose for walks and a 450gpm pump with 6 sprayers on spray bar


I would like to talk to you on some ideas on making one for myself if you don't mind. I also spread rock so I need something compact so I can still have a pallet with salt in the bed too...


----------



## ajslands

alternative;1145129 said:


> oh yeah, youre right...no misspelled words, but grammar ... lol
> 
> Where has he been hiding anyway> Guess he;s just lurking now.
> 
> And looks like these first 2 snows of the season are gonna be "perfect storms" (Kinda) weekend, 1-3"


You should correct your own grammer before you start correcting others!


----------



## alternative

TheXpress2002;1145146 said:


> I wouldn't hold your breath quite yet. The models overnight went completely arse backwards. The ones that said a coastal storm went to a great lakes storm and vice versa. I would not say we are out of the woods quite yet. I am still using a compromise of both and my track has not changed. My totals might adjust with the timing and phasing. I will update later after a few more runs.


Will be waiting for your update Ryan---Thumbs Up.


----------



## alternative

ajslands;1145184 said:


> You should correct your own grammer before you start correcting others!


OK --- you need to stay in school---

READ 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Grammar

The word for the application of proper English usage is "grammar".

Spelling Note: The word Grammar is often misspelt as Grammer. Try not to confuse the spelling of the word "Grammar" for "Grammer" as "Grammer" is incorrect


----------



## terrapro

Leisure Time LC;1145101 said:


> Your kidding with the AJ remark????????????? right????? There is no mis-spelled words





alternative;1145129 said:


> oh yeah, youre right...no misspelled words, but grammar ... lol
> 
> Where has he been hiding anyway> Guess he;s just lurking now.
> 
> And looks like these first 2 snows of the season are gonna be "perfect storms" (Kinda) weekend, 1-3"





Leisure Time LC;1145160 said:


> What grammer??? I copy and pasted the weather report...





ajslands;1145184 said:


> You should correct your own grammer before you start correcting others!





alternative;1145199 said:


> OK --- you need to stay in school---
> 
> READ
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Grammar
> 
> The word for the application of proper English usage is "grammar".
> 
> Spelling Note: The word Grammar is often misspelt as Grammer. Try not to confuse the spelling of the word "Grammar" for "Grammer" as "Grammer" is incorrect


Do you guys need some snow or what?


----------



## alternative

^ No, i could do without the snow for at least another week.... 
im just messin around- knowing AJ was lurking..lol


----------



## michigancutter

firelwn82;1145172 said:


> I would like to talk to you on some ideas on making one for myself if you don't mind. I also spread rock so I need something compact so I can still have a pallet with salt in the bed too...


pm me or give me a call on my cell.


----------



## ChaseCreekSnow

Yeah, in case you new guys haven't noticed yet...the natives get a little restless around here with no snowfall....relief is on the way guys, one way or another.


----------



## newhere

Every one else is gearing up for a plow tonight right? Our are you all ready and sitting back waiting?


----------



## sefh

newhere;1145497 said:


> Every one else is gearing up for a plow tonight right? Our are you all ready and sitting back waiting?


Well I guess I will be waiting. I don't even have the plow mounted to the truck yet. Hopefully Xpress will enlighten us on what to expect.


----------



## Lightningllc

Fun fun fun. Sounds like fun tonight till sunday


----------



## VIPHGM

so went and dropped my truck off to a shop that i have them normally do the work on the truck that i dont want to do... they were scheduled to do tie rods, Pittman and idler arm on the truck..... and well they just called and way like ya we cant get a bolt off of the steering column or something related to that... well anyways they were like ya if we break that then were going to have to find a new one for it and it might take us some extra time to order it or find it....and all i said was i dont care what it takes all i know is that truck better be on the road tonight!!! talk about stress level being high right now and i wanted to be in bed by 6 tonight... ya i dont foresee that happening


----------



## michigancutter

Comon viphgm this is snow season, nothing ever goes right.lol
I just spent the last 4 hours grinding our cutting edges off,(FUN STUFF). for new ones. Hope i dont have to do that for another 3 years, it sucks!
2 of our blowers are still not fixed, couldnt get tires one on truck today, didnt have them, and one of our tanks sprung a leak. this is the joy of snow removal, no sleep, nothing ever works right or cant get **** done and way under paid. god of love this industry.


----------



## snowman6

Yeah problems are everywhere. I have a glitch or something going on with my spreader:realmad: I am going back to the shop to look at it now. Oh yeah and to hook my plow up just to make sure everything is Then I will take it back off until our buddy Xpress lets us know whats up for tonight.:waving:


----------



## Lightningllc

michigancutter;1145621 said:


> Comon viphgm this is snow season, nothing ever goes right.lol
> I just spent the last 4 hours grinding our cutting edges off,(FUN STUFF). for new ones. Hope i dont have to do that for another 3 years, it sucks!
> 2 of our blowers are still not fixed, couldnt get tires one on truck today, didnt have them, and one of our tanks sprung a leak. this is the joy of snow removal, no sleep, nothing ever works right or cant get **** done and way under paid. god of love this industry.


Buy a torch set, It takes us less than 10 minutes to take them off and 10 minutes to put them on with an impact.


----------



## 24v6spd

newhere;1145497 said:


> Every one else is gearing up for a plow tonight right? Our are you all ready and sitting back waiting?


Plows on, truck fueled up, everthing ready. Heading to the wife's work x-mas party and wait to see what happens.


----------



## Lightningllc

Does anyone know of a rear blade for sale???? I need one for some condo's. I have been looking a a sno-kontrol blade. Any input!!!


----------



## 24v6spd

michigancutter;1145621 said:


> Comon viphgm this is snow season, nothing ever goes right.lol
> I just spent the last 4 hours grinding our cutting edges off,(FUN STUFF). for new ones. Hope i dont have to do that for another 3 years, it sucks!
> 2 of our blowers are still not fixed, couldnt get tires one on truck today, didnt have them, and one of our tanks sprung a leak. this is the joy of snow removal, no sleep, nothing ever works right or cant get **** done and way under paid. god of love this industry.


No cutting torches?


----------



## terrapro

Sounds like I might get to try out a new F150 with a straight blade Boss for these storms. I heard these are real stout trucks. prsport


----------



## Matson Snow

Lightningllc;1145641 said:


> Does anyone know of a rear blade for sale???? I need one for some condo's. I have been looking a a sno-kontrol blade. Any input!!!


People i know that have them....Swear by the Ebling Rear Blade...Check Grand Rapids Craigs List...There might be a few floating around....


----------



## Allor Outdoor

Trucks are all ready to go, but no plows on just yet!
I might be kicking myself later tonight/tomorrow morning, but according to WWJ we are going to get an inch at best tonight.

Waiting to hear what X might have to say about it....but it looks like maybe just a salt run tonight.

Now Saturday/Sunday is a whole different ballgame...Ive heard anything between 3 to 8 inches.


----------



## VIPHGM

ya they just called me i feel like my truck is in surgery... there replacing front steering column gear box and just about everything else in the front end of the truck... man oh man they said it will be done though....:salute: and if not


----------



## asps4u

Lightningllc;1145641 said:


> Does anyone know of a rear blade for sale???? I need one for some condo's. I have been looking a a sno-kontrol blade. Any input!!!


I've looked at both the sno-knotrol and the ebling, and they were priced right about the same. I personally liked the set up of the sno-kontrol better, being that it's a completely self contained unit and the pump & motor are inside a housing to protect them from the elements and no hoses running into the bed of the truck. Not to mention that the closest distributor for Ebling is over an hour and a half away and sno-kontrol delivers directly to you and installs it in your shop/parking lot/ driveway, etc. Also, if you call them they will come to your site (in your case the condos) and demo it for you for free to show you what it can do for your specific application (essentially, a free sub for that storm since they plow that entire site with you) Seemed like a really good company to work with. I couldn't justify spending the money this year, but I will more than likely be adding one next fall.  I have a number for both companies if you need it.


----------



## RobMI

Well I'm not ready as I'm going to be stepping out of the plow game. And will be selling off my truck, plow, sprayer. But that has allowed me more time to fix other peoples equipment lol. Seems like either everyone waited till the last min this year to bring me their stuff.


----------



## P&M Landscaping

I'm not weatherman, but I don't like the forecasts. Looks like it could be rain/snow:realmad:...... This day sucks, my contractor just backed out saying he opted to buy another truck. I'm f*cked.


----------



## terrapro

P&M Landscaping;1145805 said:


> I'm not weatherman, but I don't like the forecasts. Looks like it could be rain/snow:realmad:


Yeah wtheal just happened?!


----------



## Lightningllc

Fox 2 just downgraded the storm tonight to 1". Or less and Sunday the storm is going north. Well what's up xpress


----------



## MR.SNOW

Sounds like Michigan weather to me. Got a ? for the guys that have SnowEx spreader.(7550) if size helps. What are some common size fuses to carry for back up. Cant seem to locate in manual. Thanks for your help guys.


----------



## magnatrac

Well I don't know about this weather but atleast we have lots of winter left. On another note I saw 2 guys ice fishing today up here in ortonville. I swear the lake had open water just yesterday. The lake that feeds into it was still open. Maybe these guys are just testing natural selection !!!

, shaun


----------



## 2FAST4U

Well, all ready for what ever happens!!!


----------



## GimmeSnow!!

Hey Michigan, here's a link for that 3500 for sale. I posted it on craig's list for $6,000, will sell it to someone here for $5,000. Talked to a few places today and they said I should be able to get 6k for it so I think its a pretty good deal, just too big for what I need. I want something without the dually. Weingartz said a boss blade would put it over gvw. Just because its a crew cab. Western says it can take a 8'6 but the tires are 8 foot from outside to outside, I'm afraid that's not going to be wide enough. Still the truck could handle a 9'2 just have to install it yourself and don't get stopped by DOT. I don't want to risk it and I didn't get the big parking lots I was going for this year so... I'm getting it out of here and getting a 2500. If anyone knows about a decent truck 2000 or newer extended cabin the 10k to 12k range, in decent shape let me know. And I got my other truck back from Weingartz today. $82 for a bad ground connection. Wish I would have found that. Oh well that's cheap for the peace of mind knowing that the trucks are ready to go.


----------



## P&M Landscaping

I'm looking to get a walkbehind spreader this season. I have looked at both the snowex, and agrifabs. I like to the looks, functionality and the price of the salt dogg. Anyone have any experience with this unit? Any other brands people would recommend?


----------



## Lightningllc

Do not buy a salt dogg walk behind. I own 4 of them. There on the shelf because there junk. They suck. Buy a lesco I own 14 of them no problems year after year


----------



## TheXpress2002

This is going to be quick update tonight. Exhausted. 

1-2 inches tonight. Snow begins around 10 pm in the western subs will be done by 6am

Saturday/Sunday is anyones flipping guess. THE MODELS ARE SHIZ. I still say an Ohio Valley track with all snow for us. I say a storm total of 4-8 right now. Will prolly be completely different tomorrow. See everyone at 2 am to burn off the snow

Please everyone just be prepared for the worst case scenario.


----------



## Lightningllc

Hopefully less than 1


----------



## magnatrac

P&M Landscaping;1146073 said:


> I'm looking to get a walkbehind spreader this season. I have looked at both the snowex, and agrifabs. I like to the looks, functionality and the price of the salt dogg. Anyone have any experience with this unit? Any other brands people would recommend?


Dollar for dollar you can beat the agifab. I have used many different brands. The most expensive was a lesco that last me 2 years. I went back to the agrifab with the collar to adjust to 4' and I am still pleased. I think it is 4 years old now. What ever you end up with wash it and lube it everytime and you should be good.

, shaun


----------



## firelwn82

magnatrac;1146153 said:


> wash it and lube it everytime and you should be good.
> , shaun


Doesn't this speak for everything in life??? :laughing: Hoping for a full route tonight. Could use the benjamins...


----------



## snowman6

I have a agrifab and it has worked great for the 2 seasons that I have owned it . It is a few years old but it was new to me On another note went and hooked my plow and spreader up all is well except the plow lights have a bad ground I did not have enough time to grind it all down so I just ran a wire from the battery to the stud under the light and... PRESTO just like new:laughing: It will get me through though just in case we have to go out:waving:


----------



## cuttingedge13

Lightningllc;1145637 said:


> Buy a torch set, It takes us less than 10 minutes to take them off and 10 minutes to put them on with an impact.


Snow plow emergency kits should come with a torch and a MIG welder!


----------



## alternative

magnatrac;1146153 said:


> Dollar for dollar you can beat the agifab. I have used many different brands. The most expensive was a lesco that last me 2 years. I went back to the agrifab with the collar to adjust to 4' and I am still pleased. I think it is 4 years old now. What ever you end up with wash it and lube it everytime and you should be good.
> 
> , shaun


Ditto-- I have 2 of them.. Very nice units and not too pricey. Mine look new and they are 4 and 5 years old. I also have a lesco and actually prefer the Agrifab


----------



## alternative

TheXpress2002;1146123 said:


> This is going to be quick update tonight. Exhausted.
> 
> 1-2 inches tonight. Snow begins around 10 pm in the western subs will be done by 6am
> 
> Saturday/Sunday is anyones flipping guess. THE MODELS ARE SHIZ. I still say an Ohio Valley track with all snow for us. I say a storm total of 4-8 right now. Will prolly be completely different tomorrow. See everyone at 2 am to burn off the snow
> 
> *Please everyone just be prepared for the worst case scenario*.


Tonight? or Sunday?


----------



## Lightningllc

P&M Landscaping;1146073 said:


> I'm looking to get a walkbehind spreader this season. I have looked at both the snowex, and agrifabs. I like to the looks, functionality and the price of the salt dogg. Anyone have any experience with this unit? Any other brands people would recommend?


Steel and stainless. There useless broken gears,wheels,shafts,hoppers are broke, one the handle broke off


----------



## TheXpress2002

alternative;1146236 said:


> Tonight? or Sunday?


SAturday/SUnday


----------



## Lightningllc

XPress. Time frames for tonight?????


----------



## snowace

Anyone know were i can get liquid calcuim around flint. I dont need alot 150-200 gal.


----------



## asps4u

Lightningllc;1146264 said:


> XPress. Time frames for tonight?????





TheXpress2002;1146123 said:


> This is going to be quick update tonight. Exhausted.
> 
> *1-2 inches tonight. Snow begins around 10 pm in the western subs will be done by 6am*
> 
> Saturday/Sunday is anyones flipping guess. THE MODELS ARE SHIZ. I still say an Ohio Valley track with all snow for us. I say a storm total of 4-8 right now. Will prolly be completely different tomorrow. See everyone at 2 am to burn off the snow
> 
> Please everyone just be prepared for the worst case scenario.


Thumbs Up


----------



## GimmeSnow!!

oops forgot the link...... http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=111365&highlight=two+trucks+for+sale


----------



## Lightningllc

Goodnight till 2 am


----------



## terrapro

Lightningllc;1146111 said:


> Do not buy a salt dogg walk behind. I own 4 of them. There on the shelf because there junk. They suck. Buy a lesco I own 14 of them no problems year after year


I hate my salt dogg


----------



## BossPlow2010

cuttingedge13;1146229 said:


> Snow plow emergency kits should come with a torch and a MIG welder!


If you have a torch (Oxy/Acy) you could braze it I believe. 

But a MIG welder would probably penetrate better. :yow!:


----------



## P&M Landscaping

I'm leaning towards the snowex... Anybody have experience with these?


----------



## Tango

Washed, waxed, fueled, new tires, spreader full, hot tub toped off, now for some sleep.


----------



## newhere

Tango;1146356 said:


> Washed, waxed, fueled, new tires, spreader full, hot tub toped off, now for some sleep.


But its still a 1500 therefore you can't be taken serious.


----------



## newhere

P&M Landscaping;1146349 said:


> I'm leaning towards the snowex... Anybody have experience with these?


The snow-ex is nice I just bought the 65. Well worth the 250 bucks but the thing is physically hard to push. If the hopper is empty the wheels will actually lock up and skid. I don't know if that's just mine doing that but I really don't like that. I had a salt dog and it was super easy to push, it felt just like pushing a free wheeling cart, the snow ex gives you a work out. I wish I would looked at the lesco.


----------



## snow plowman

well its snowing and blowing like hell here in muskegon about time to go to bed to be up in the am i hope u all have a safe night


----------



## alwayz-plowin

What time is everyone going out tonight at???


----------



## Plow man Foster

Hey brine guys out there! 
I just picked up some brine couple days ago 
trying some out for the first time!

So Last night i sprayed it on my front walk
And Just a couple min. ago i look out the window to check for possible falling snow and see HALF of my sidewalk looks wet and half looks dry 
Has to be the brine! 
I dont have a problem with it.... just find it odd lol

Does this always happen??
Due to the falling temps or what!

Take a look!

*Sorry i didnt feel like going outside so i took it from my bed room window pardon the porch light!*


----------



## VIPHGM

P&M Landscaping;1146073 said:


> I'm looking to get a walkbehind spreader this season. I have looked at both the snowex, and agrifabs. I like to the looks, functionality and the price of the salt dogg. Anyone have any experience with this unit? Any other brands people would recommend?


Don't buy a agri fab spreader... There garbage... Get either a earthway spreader... And depending on what your doing get a troff style spreader...


----------



## newhere

Not a flake yet here......


----------



## lawnprolawns

Nothing here. Tango.. you paint that truck black? Was a DNR right?

I just went to Angelos to get some plow lights. Tried to make a small adjustment and snap goes the bolt.


----------



## Milwaukee

lawnprolawns;1146531 said:


> Nothing here. Tango.. you paint that truck black? Was a DNR right?
> 
> I just went to Angelos to get some plow lights. Tried to make a small adjustment and snap goes the bolt.


Darn we just went there to get new motor for western plow and several stuff. We went there at 4 p.m.


----------



## bigjeeping

2AM - bone dry in AA


----------



## Luther

Hoping for a salt run at least.

This thing looks be petering out befor it gets here.


----------



## eatonpaving

*yes it is*

how can a weather man keep his job.....they cannot get it right 12 hrs before an event...............................


----------



## procut

What a joke, at this point, salting would be questionable even on zero tolerance - might as well go back to bed, lol.


----------



## eatonpaving

procut;1146578 said:


> What a joke, at this point, salting would be questionable even on zero tolerance - might as well go back to bed, lol.


if you do that it will start snowing......PLEASE GO BACK TO BED.


----------



## goinggreen

a little snow on the ground here in lansing but not much


----------



## eatonpaving

*snow*

snowing in westland .....


----------



## michigancutter

Nothing here! You mean i got all the trucks ready for THIS. Bone dry and im going back to bed.lol
what a waste of time.


----------



## Allor Outdoor

Light dusting here in Milford...at least we will get a salting out of it


----------



## grassmaster06

Starting to get some dust dearborn/detroit border


----------



## 2FAST4U

Nothing here.... Back to bed


----------



## 24v6spd

michigancutter;1146598 said:


> Nothing here! You mean i got all the trucks ready for THIS. Bone dry and im going back to bed.lol
> what a waste of time.


 At least you're ready for next time.


----------



## bigjeeping

430: .25-.5 inch in AA.


----------



## michigancutter

24v6spd;1146603 said:


> At least you're ready for next time.


Yea, but could of sent a crew out to finish a couple clean ups that came through this week. News said its still comming to eastside soon but i dont see it happing.


----------



## alternative

It just started in SCS.
Very light...


----------



## Lightningllc

Angelos in wixom the loader is broke. Seriously sitting in a 15 truck line


----------



## 2FAST4U

Enough for a salting right now and still coming down in chesterfield.


----------



## alternative

whats the word Express...looks like its not gonna let up for a while yet???? Salt only on this one.. or wait for a push>.?


----------



## saltoftheearth

Lightningllc;1146613 said:


> Angelos in wixom the loader is broke. Seriously sitting in a 15 truck line


Try Suburban Landscape Supply


----------



## alternative

No BS--- We definetely have an inch now in SCS area- in less than 2 hrs
its blowing snow too!!! GREEEAAAT... think the bp blowers are gonna come in handy today.

Whats everyones plan-- waiting? salting? sleeping? 

Looks like the radar showing its almost outta here!


----------



## amerivetservice

*Late Start*

Good morning guys,

Due to family health issues and a bad pump on my plow I'm getting a late start so I'll probably be spending a fair amount of this winter on the sidelines.

I also do mobile welding so if you get in a pinch let me know. I've got 4 welders and they're all portable in one way or another.

As I build snow accounts for the winter they come first, but I'll help you out as time is available.

Keep my # handy. I serve Livingston, northern Washtenaw, western Oakland, eastern Ingham counties. 810-333-3175

Enjoy the snow while you can!

Gary


----------



## terrapro

amerivetservice;1146636 said:


> Good morning guys,
> 
> Due to family health issues and a bad pump on my plow I'm getting a late start so I'll probably be spending a fair amount of this winter on the sidelines.
> 
> I also do mobile welding so if you get in a pinch let me know. I've got 4 welders and they're all portable in one way or another.
> 
> As I build snow accounts for the winter they come first, but I'll help you out as time is available.
> 
> Keep my # handy. I serve Livingston, northern Washtenaw, western Oakland, eastern Ingham counties. 810-333-3175
> 
> Enjoy the snow while you can!
> 
> Gary


Hey Gary, welcome to Plowsite. We are also out of Livingston County, I will keep your number handy. What is your available equipment?


----------



## terrapro

1/2" in our area for the most part. I hate this 1/2-1" grey area, our fast food joints with 1.5" triggers and no salt always look bad. If we know it is going to be cold we will plow any way but today we left them because it will be in the high 30's and with all the traffic that brings salt in they are usually fine.


----------



## amerivetservice

terrapro;1146700 said:


> Hey Gary, welcome to Plowsite. We are also out of Livingston County, I will keep your number handy. What is your available equipment?


Welding equipment: 
Miller Legend AC/DC welder/generator, Lincoln cracker box AC/DC arc welder on wheels, Miller flux-core wire welder, Harbor Freight flux-core wire welder, oxy/acetylene torch, etc. I have a TIG machine on the way, but it'll need repairs when it gets here.

Plow equipment:

2001 Dodge 2500, Cummins, chipped/cammed, beefed auto trans, locker rear, Meyer 8' plow.


----------



## Allor Outdoor

terrapro;1146704 said:


> 1/2" in our area for the most part. I hate this 1/2-1" grey area, our fast food joints with 1.5" triggers and no salt always look bad. If we know it is going to be cold we will plow any way but today we left them because it will be in the high 30's and with all the traffic that brings salt in they are usually fine.


I know exactly what you mean...I have a new customer this year that wanted a 1.5 inch trigger before we touch anything. Snow measured out here was between 3/4in-1in.

I really debated throwing some salt down because I know the lot was slick...but I decided against it because I would be setting precedence and will have to do it all the time...and not be able to bill for it.

These snowfalls that flutter between the salting and plowing threshold are a major PITA.


----------



## Luther

1/2" total accumulation on unsalted surfaces in Farmington.

5/8" total in Southfield. Actually saw people plowing in Farmington & Southfield too! 

Those who didn't get their aps down soon enough were in trouble this morning, as it was a very stubborn 1/2".


----------



## snowman6

I have a fast food place and a doctor's office with 1.5" triggers too and thought about the same thing as you Allor. And salt just cost so much that there is no way I am putting it down for freepayup


----------



## Allor Outdoor

TCLA;1146739 said:


> 1/2" total accumulation on unsalted surfaces in Farmington.
> 
> 5/8" total in Southfield. Actually saw people plowing in Farmington & Southfield too!
> 
> Those who didn't get their aps down soon enough were in trouble this morning, as it was a very stubborn 1/2".


I'm glad you said this Jim...good to hear I wasn't the only one with this problem. I thought I maybe had a "bad batch" of salt or something. It wasn't melting off as fast as I had hoped it would especially with temps in the upper 20's.



snowman6;1146741 said:


> I have a fast food place and a doctor's office with 1.5" triggers too and thought about the same thing as you Allor. And salt just cost so much that there is no way I am putting it down for freepayup


Yup I agree...and if you do it once (especially with the first measurable snowfall) and your going to feel obligated to keep doing it all season long.


----------



## michigancutter

We ended up plowing our mt. clemens and chesterfield lots and sprayed the rest. Calcium work really good this morning, but we did have to shovel all walks before spraying. Seems to work better after the fact. I almost went back to sleep until i looked out the window and is was comming down at a good rate. Nice easy salting this morning.

anyone in the warren area, 11 and hoover?? How is it over there? over a inch??? thanks


----------



## Tango

lawnprolawns;1146531 said:


> Nothing here. Tango.. you paint that truck black? Was a DNR right?


Same truck, just bad light in the pic.


----------



## alternative

amerivetservice;1146636 said:


> Good morning guys,
> 
> Due to family health issues and a bad pump on my plow I'm getting a late start so I'll probably be spending a fair amount of this winter on the sidelines.
> 
> I also do mobile welding so if you get in a pinch let me know. I've got 4 welders and they're all portable in one way or another.
> 
> As I build snow accounts for the winter they come first, but I'll help you out as time is available.
> 
> Keep my # handy. I serve Livingston, northern Washtenaw, western Oakland, eastern Ingham counties. 810-333-3175
> 
> Enjoy the snow while you can!
> 
> Gary


How about Macomb County? Im always looking for stuff to be welded and while i know how to and have some equip. I prefer not to, since i like nice, clean welds and Im not a professional welder by all means.

Also- i have a wrought iron fence that we cut to gain access for a large install job this fall and i need it welded back up -(just 4 tacks) I would do it myself, but the only welder I have is an Arc Welder and there is no power source near the fence--and i really dont wanna drag my generator over there. The job is in Bloomfield Hills. Let me know if you would be interested- Its small, but has to be done.

Thanks


----------



## alternative

michigancutter;1146764 said:


> We ended up plowing our mt. clemens and chesterfield lots and sprayed the rest. Calcium work really good this morning, but we did have to shovel all walks before spraying. Seems to work better after the fact. I almost went back to sleep until i looked out the window and is was comming down at a good rate. Nice easy salting this morning.
> 
> anyone in the *warren area, 11 and hoover*?? How is it over there? over a inch??? thanks


1/2" of nothing...Salt or just let it melt off later.


----------



## P&M Landscaping

Good morning this morning, back on with my contractor. I actually plowed... Don't ask me why, he wanted it. I also picked up the Shindaiwa Spreader. Very good quality at a very good price... Helps when you plow a power equipment shop.


----------



## michigancutter

alternative;1146888 said:


> 1/2" of nothing...Salt or just let it melt off later.


Thank you sir. Just got the call not to come out, its melting in the warren area, i guess.


----------



## TheXpress2002

eatonpaving;1146576 said:


> how can a weather man keep his job.....they cannot get it right 12 hrs before an event...............................


........I quit


----------



## Luther

TheXpress2002;1147003 said:


> ........I quit


Sorry....no one here is going to accept your resignation.


----------



## Lightningllc

What a fun morning lost a account to a lowballer I salted this morning. He plowed salted shoveled Rocked the walks. Wow I would of salted and cal like the last 8 years and saved them money. Gotta love when u lose a job


----------



## terrapro

Lightningllc;1147015 said:


> What a fun morning lost a account to a lowballer I salted this morning. He plowed salted shoveled Rocked the walks. Wow I would of salted and cal like the last 8 years and saved them money. Gotta love when u lose a job


Dang that is crappy. I don't understand the rest of your comment but it always sucks to loose contracts.

Xpress I don't think he was aiming the comment towards you.


----------



## TheXpress2002

I am not throwing in the towel yet on tomorrow night and Sunday. I still see there is a possibility for a moderate snowfall. There are to many factors that still need to be ironed out for this to be a complete bust. Right now they show the moderate snowline from M59 north with 1-3 inches south of that. We really wont know until this thing is on top of us. I have just seen this too many times for us to be screwed in the end. 

Sorry guys about this. I was blown away as are others with the one model that had this going north actaully won out over the other 6 heading south. This rarely happens.

Hope everyone did alright this morning.


----------



## TheXpress2002

terrapro;1147023 said:


> Xpress I don't think he was aiming the comment towards you.


I know. I had a dry sense of humor moment. Little tired.


----------



## flykelley

TheXpress2002;1147027 said:


> I am not throwing in the towel yet on tomorrow night and Sunday. I still see there is a possibility for a moderate snowfall. There are to many factors that still need to be ironed out for this to be a complete bust. Right now they show the moderate snowline from M59 north with 1-3 inches south of that. We really wont know until this thing is on top of us. I have just seen this too many times for us to be screwed in the end.
> 
> Sorry guys about this. I was blown away as are others with the one model that had this going north actaully won out over the other 6 heading south. This rarely happens.
> 
> Hope everyone did alright this morning.


Xpress
Dont worry about it my friend, heck Ill be happy to just push some snow, would rather the first push not be 8 inchs! We accept weather with a grain of salt, we are in Michigan and we know one thing the weather is always changing. I won't speak for everybody but I look at your post for weather instead of looking at TV or the internet sites. You can't control it you can just give us your best thoughts on what will happen. Thanks for all of the time you spend keep us informed on this thread.

Regards Mike


----------



## 24v6spd

TheXpress2002;1147027 said:


> I am not throwing in the towel yet on tomorrow night and Sunday. I still see there is a possibility for a moderate snowfall. There are to many factors that still need to be ironed out for this to be a complete bust. Right now they show the moderate snowline from M59 north with 1-3 inches south of that. We really wont know until this thing is on top of us. I have just seen this too many times for us to be screwed in the end.
> 
> Sorry guys about this. I was blown away as are others with the one model that had this going north actaully won out over the other 6 heading south. This rarely happens.
> 
> Hope everyone did alright this morning.


 I for one would rather be safe than sorry. I'm sure we all realize that weather forecasting is not an exact science due to the many varying factors. Thanks for all your input it is much appreciated.


----------



## Lightningllc

Xpress keep up the good work, we count on your post. I'm hitting the hay been up since 1


----------



## amerivetservice

alternative;1146884 said:


> How about Macomb County? Im always looking for stuff to be welded and while i know how to and have some equip. I prefer not to, since i like nice, clean welds and Im not a professional welder by all means.
> 
> Also- i have a wrought iron fence that we cut to gain access for a large install job this fall and i need it welded back up -(just 4 tacks) I would do it myself, but the only welder I have is an Arc Welder and there is no power source near the fence--and i really dont wanna drag my generator over there. The job is in Bloomfield Hills. Let me know if you would be interested- Its small, but has to be done.
> 
> Thanks


I'd do Bloomfield Hills if it was worth the trip. Obviously I have to cover the cost, so really you'd be the judge of how much you want to spend. Give me a call any time and we can discuss.

Thanks


----------



## brookline

TCLA;1146739 said:


> 1/2" total accumulation on unsalted surfaces in Farmington.
> 
> 5/8" total in Southfield. Actually saw people plowing in Farmington & Southfield too!
> 
> Those who didn't get their aps down soon enough were in trouble this morning, as it was a very stubborn 1/2".


It was a stubborn one. It just melted in time for school to start at a preschool/church I do. At least the new sidewalk crew got their first action today although only salting broke them in a bit.


----------



## flykelley

Hi Guys
Im based in Waterford and I need to pick up some flat steel for a project for tomorrow. Anybody know of a steel supplier around the greater Detroit area that is open tomorrow? I need a peice of either 3/16 or 1/4 by 12" wide and around 20" long. I called everybody I can think of and nobody seems to be open on saturdays.

Thanks Mike


----------



## asps4u

flykelley;1147288 said:


> Hi Guys
> Im based in Waterford and I need to pick up some flat steel for a project for tomorrow. Anybody know of a steel supplier around the greater Detroit area that is open tomorrow? I need a peice of either 3/16 or 1/4 by 12" wide and around 20" long. I called everybody I can think of and nobody seems to be open on saturdays.
> 
> Thanks Mike


Smede-Son Steel & Supplies Detroit
12584 Inkster Rd.
Redford, MI 48239

313-937-8300 Tel

They're open tomorrow 7:30AM-12:00PM just talked to them and confirmed it for ya :salute:

They also have locations in Brighton, Pontiac & Utica that may be open as well...check out their site http://www.smedeson.com/ for phone numbers :waving:


----------



## brookline

P&M Landscaping;1146951 said:


> Good morning this morning, back on with my contractor. I actually plowed... Don't ask me why, he wanted it. I also picked up the Shindaiwa Spreader. Very good quality at a very good price... Helps when you plow a power equipment shop.


Mike hooked you up huh? Let me know how it works I have been eyeing the one he has for $200.


----------



## Moonlighter

flykelley;1147108 said:


> Xpress
> Dont worry about it my friend, heck Ill be happy to just push some snow, would rather the first push not be 8 inchs! We accept weather with a grain of salt, we are in Michigan and we know one thing the weather is always changing. I won't speak for everybody but I look at your post for weather instead of looking at TV or the internet sites. You can't control it you can just give us your best thoughts on what will happen. Thanks for all of the time you spend keep us informed on this thread.
> 
> Regards Mike


X2 on this one

Mike have you tried the place on Dixie Hwy just past the viadock across the street from warehouse tire it's smede and sons too now that I think about it that location should be open tomorrow too.
http://www.smedeson.com/


----------



## P&M Landscaping

brookline;1147307 said:


> Mike hooked you up huh? Let me know how it works I have been eyeing the one he has for $200.


Yeah Mike hooked me up. I liked the higher quality one for $299, sells had the same model under a different name for $319. How'd you know I plowed that place? Stalking my route? :laughing: Also, where's the cheapest price downriver for rocksalt? I've gotten $193 per pallet for 49 50# bags from carefree. I'm going to try G&G. Anywhere else?


----------



## flykelley

Moonlighter;1147322 said:


> X2 on this one
> 
> Mike have you tried the place on Dixie Hwy just past the viadock across the street from warehouse tire it's smede and sons too now that I think about it that location should be open tomorrow too.
> http://www.smedeson.com/


Yes Moonlighter I did, they are closed tomorrow, but their main office in In kster is open till noon, may have to drive down there. Thats what I get for forgetting to go to Pontiac Steel today.


----------



## flykelley

asps4u;1147298 said:


> Smede-Son Steel & Supplies Detroit
> 12584 Inkster Rd.
> Redford, MI 48239
> 
> 313-937-8300 Tel
> 
> They're open tomorrow 7:30AM-12:00PM just talked to them and confirmed it for ya :salute:
> 
> They also have locations in Brighton, Pontiac & Utica that may be open as well...check out their site http://www.smedeson.com/ for phone numbers :waving:


Only their Inkster store is open on Saturday but I may have no choice, thanks for making a call for me.

Mike


----------



## brookline

P&M Landscaping;1147331 said:


> Yeah Mike hooked me up. I liked the higher quality one for $299, sells had the same model under a different name for $319. How'd you know I plowed that place? Stalking my route? :laughing: Also, where's the cheapest price downriver for rocksalt? I've gotten $193 per pallet for 49 50# bags from carefree. I'm going to try G&G. Anywhere else?


No I spend far too much money in that place. Naturally I asked if he needed snow removal. And he said the owner of another shop that shares the lot has his son do it with his Jeep. So I asked if his name happened to be Pete. Carefree is ridiculous on threir bulk salt. Not sure about bagged. Check JD landscapes, Pannettas. Or take a drive to Troy Clogg I hear Jim will take good care of you.:salute:


----------



## michigancutter

Well guys its official, I will be starting a new adventure in the medical marijuana field. Just got approved to take on four patients for marijuana sales. At 350.00 a ounce i hope to make a killing. Never done it before but know a guy who has been doing it for years and is making 20,000 every 8 weeks growing pot and selling it to medical patients. Doesnt even have a job lives off what he sells. So wish me luck on this new adventure.


----------



## Greenstar lawn

michigancutter;1147432 said:


> Well guys its official, I will be starting a new adventure in the medical marijuana field. Just got approved to take on four patients for marijuana sales. At 350.00 a ounce i hope to make a killing. Never done it before but know a guy who has been doing it for years and is making 20,000 every 8 weeks growing pot and selling it to medical patients. Doesnt even have a job lives off what he sells. So wish me luck on this new adventure.


good luck my girlfriends cousin is in that business. Seems to make a good chunk of money


----------



## JR Snow Removal

michigancutter;1147432 said:


> Well guys its official, I will be starting a new adventure in the medical marijuana field. Just got approved to take on four patients for marijuana sales. At *350.00 a ounce* i hope to make a killing. Never done it before but know a guy who has been doing it for years and is making 20,000 every 8 weeks growing pot and selling it to medical patients. Doesnt even have a job lives off what he sells. So wish me luck on this new adventure.


Low Baller your going to drive the industry down.....:laughing: Actually I don't know anything about that stuff, just had to say it. Don't smoke your profit


----------



## Matson Snow

michigancutter;1147432 said:


> Well guys its official, I will be starting a new adventure in the medical marijuana field. Just got approved to take on four patients for marijuana sales. At 350.00 a ounce i hope to make a killing. Never done it before but know a guy who has been doing it for years and is making 20,000 every 8 weeks growing pot and selling it to medical patients. Doesnt even have a job lives off what he sells. So wish me luck on this new adventure.


Party On!!!!!


----------



## alternative

Greenstar lawn;1147455 said:


> good luck my girlfriends cousin is in that business. Seems to make a good chunk of money


Alot of people are in that business now--- just be sure to keep it "Somewhat legit" yaknow


----------



## alternative

JR Snow Removal;1147468 said:


> Low Baller your going to drive the industry down.....:laughing: Actually I don't know anything about that stuff, just had to say it. Don't smoke your profit


Thats actually on the high side.. I have a relative that is a caregiver as well- He makes some :Killer: brownies!! - So I hear...lol


----------



## bigjeeping

Hey guys, maybe someone can help me think of a solution here...

The pic is the fluid level plug on a Unimount. It was square this morning, but wouldn't come off using traditional methods (wrenching). I sprayed some PB and gave it a little heat... and the wrench just started rounding the corners. More PB, more heat, and vise grips.. still no luck and the rounded corners just got smashed up. So I put a bolt extractor on it (the reverse impact socket with coned teeth), and that just chewed through it.

I thought of drilling it out, but I don't have anything to re-tap the NPT threads.

The pic is before the extractor socket chewed it up and pretty much honed it down to a cone shaped stub. Any ideas how to get it out?


----------



## Lightningllc

Is any one worried About refreeze tonight


----------



## michigancutter

alternative;1147483 said:


> Thats actually on the high side.. I have a relative that is a caregiver as well- He makes some :Killer: brownies!! - So I hear...lol


I dont know if ill get 350 a once but thats what hes selling it for to the compasion centers.
Dont know how to make the brownies, maybe you can show me.lol
Kinda a nervious about doing this but its legal to do now so why not take advantage of it.
Californa residents are making millions doing it why not michigan too.
So i now can cut your grass and then sell you grass.lol


----------



## michigancutter

Lightningllc;1147504 said:


> Is any one worried About refreeze tonight


Roads are icy by me right now, richmond roads are a sheet of ice. I have a salter out right now treating areas that need it.


----------



## BossPlow2010

michigancutter;1147506 said:


> I dont know if ill get 350 a once but thats what hes selling it for to the compasion centers.
> Dont know how to make the brownies, maybe you can show me.lol
> Kinda a nervious about doing this but its legal to do now so why not take advantage of it.
> Californa residents are making millions doing it why not michigan too.
> So i now can cut your grass and then sell you grass.lol


Why not just make the drug legal? Then we don't have to keep spending money going after people that are in possession of the drug.


----------



## michigancutter

bigjeeping;1147497 said:


> Hey guys, maybe someone can help me think of a solution here...
> 
> The pic is the fluid level plug on a Unimount. It was square this morning, but wouldn't come off using traditional methods (wrenching). I sprayed some PB and gave it a little heat... and the wrench just started rounding the corners. More PB, more heat, and vise grips.. still no luck and the rounded corners just got smashed up. So I put a bolt extractor on it (the reverse impact socket with coned teeth), and that just chewed through it.
> 
> I thought of drilling it out, but I don't have anything to re-tap the NPT threads.
> 
> The pic is before the extractor socket chewed it up and pretty much honed it down to a cone shaped stub. Any ideas how to get it out?


Do you have a angle grinder?? Grind two side to make them flat agian and put a set of vice grips of a pipe wrench and have somone tap it as your turnning it back and fourth to losen up. dont force it


----------



## michigancutter

BossPlow2010;1147513 said:


> Why not just make the drug legal? Then we don't have to keep spending money going after people that are in possession of the drug.


Hey i dont promote it nor smoke it but legalizing it will make the state lose money. Michigan gets 2500 a person that is in prison from the goverment, i dont think we can afford to lose all that money.lol


----------



## BossPlow2010

michigancutter;1147521 said:


> Hey i dont promote it nor smoke it but legalizing it will make the state lose money. Michigan gets 2500 a person that is in prison from the goverment, i dont think we can afford to lose all that money.lol


I don't smoke it either and if my guys are caught smoking it on the job, they get the boot. That and showing up drunk are the 2 things I will not tolerate. They can do what ever they want at home!


----------



## amerivetservice

flykelley;1147288 said:


> Hi Guys
> Im based in Waterford and I need to pick up some flat steel for a project for tomorrow. Anybody know of a steel supplier around the greater Detroit area that is open tomorrow? I need a peice of either 3/16 or 1/4 by 12" wide and around 20" long. I called everybody I can think of and nobody seems to be open on saturdays.
> 
> Thanks Mike


Contractor's Steel in Detroit used to be open til noon on Saturday. You might call Alro in Ann Arbor. Both are hikes for you but have pretty much everything.


----------



## VIPHGM

this morning was not fun..... i absolute hate late start snow storms when everything is opening at 7-8am and traffic is every where... i feel like (which means i probably did) i went through twice the amount of salt i should have... what a mess... I was just at that point of being able to push it but not enough time..... well finishing up some paperwork then bed for a few hours before going back out to check for refreeze....

Oh ya one other thing.. Mich Cat Called my 3rd skid finally came in that i ordered.... But not too sure where to put it ive got all my large sites now covered.... i didn't think they were actually going to be able to get it for me.... So if anyone is interested in placing my last skid steer on there site to push and save them some money let me know and we can work out a fair deal.... anywhere from between Auburn Hills to Mt Clemens or from Oakland twp to Troy (AREAS) and preferably a 8 + acre lot


----------



## Plow man Foster

PURE ICE! 
In Westbloomfield/ farmington
Everything that wasnt salted and was wet (melted snow is ice now)
Just salted the driveway!


----------



## TheXpress2002

HOLD ON BOYS.............The models have just done a 180 degree turn!!!!!


HAHAHAHAHAHA......I knew it.....:redbouncepurplebou


----------



## VIPHGM

TheXpress2002;1147573 said:


> HOLD ON BOYS.............The models have just done a 180 degree turn!!!!!
> 
> HAHAHAHAHAHA......I knew it.....:redbouncepurplebou


Alright... what you got for us Boss? Tropical weather? tornado's? maybe snow? something other then .90" of snow where i have to keep wasting away good salt for nothing


----------



## terrapro

TheXpress2002;1147573 said:


> HOLD ON BOYS.............The models have just done a 180 degree turn!!!!!
> 
> HAHAHAHAHAHA......I knew it.....:redbouncepurplebou


So what does that mean, 6-8" Sat night into Sunday Noon? Doesn't matter I am picking up another truck tommorrow, I'll be ready.


----------



## magnatrac

terrapro;1147587 said:


> So what does that mean, 6-8" Sat night into Sunday Noon? Doesn't matter I am picking up another truck tommorrow, I'll be ready.


So it's going to snow in texas:laughing:


----------



## Lightningllc

Ya NOAA is calling up to 10 inches now, for sunday


----------



## Tscape

bigjeeping;1147497 said:


> Hey guys, maybe someone can help me think of a solution here...
> 
> The pic is the fluid level plug on a Unimount. It was square this morning, but wouldn't come off using traditional methods (wrenching). I sprayed some PB and gave it a little heat... and the wrench just started rounding the corners. More PB, more heat, and vise grips.. still no luck and the rounded corners just got smashed up. So I put a bolt extractor on it (the reverse impact socket with coned teeth), and that just chewed through it.
> 
> I thought of drilling it out, but I don't have anything to re-tap the NPT threads.
> 
> The pic is before the extractor socket chewed it up and pretty much honed it down to a cone shaped stub. Any ideas how to get it out?


Tack weld the closest size box wrench that will fit on it.


----------



## magnatrac

Wow I wasn't looking for 10" inches on the first push but it sure beats a rain mix !!! If we get that much sunday would be my favorite time to get it.

, shaun


----------



## TheXpress2002

I know this is completely different than what is being forecasted BUT like I stated I was blown away that the forecasts were going for the EURO model and taking this thing through central Michigan. NWS has now pulled their heads out of their ()() 

Forecasts are now showing the low to cut across our CWA with a delayed timing meaning the majority of Saturday night and Sunday morning will be all snow.

South of M59 2-4 Saturday night, 2-4 Sunday, 1-2 Sunday night

North of M59 3-5 Saturday night, 3-5 Sunday, 1-2 Sunday night

Slight suspicion all of us will be under a Winter Storm Warning by tomorrow mid day


----------



## magnatrac

Thanks again for the heads up days ago :salute:


----------



## eatonpaving

bigjeeping;1147497 said:


> Hey guys, maybe someone can help me think of a solution here...
> 
> The pic is the fluid level plug on a Unimount. It was square this morning, but wouldn't come off using traditional methods (wrenching). I sprayed some PB and gave it a little heat... and the wrench just started rounding the corners. More PB, more heat, and vise grips.. still no luck and the rounded corners just got smashed up. So I put a bolt extractor on it (the reverse impact socket with coned teeth), and that just chewed through it.
> 
> I thought of drilling it out, but I don't have anything to re-tap the NPT threads.
> 
> The pic is before the extractor socket chewed it up and pretty much honed
> 
> it down to a cone shaped stub. Any ideas how to get it out?


easy fix.......take a small propane torch and a big set of vise grips, lock the vice grips on the bolt head,(tight) and heat around the bolt with the torch, apply pressure to the vice grips, you have to get it hot and take your time, with pressure applied to the vice grips take a hammer and tap on the bolt head, it will come right out....done it many times.


----------



## bln

Thanks express, although that 1-3 was sounding real nice


----------



## Lightningllc

I wish it was a 1 inch snowfall. Nothing like a large snowfall for the first plow event. I am not looking forward to sunday


----------



## MR.SNOW

I would try the trick my grandfather showed me,drill a hole in it,put a screw driver in the drilled hole and use that as the cranking arm. Maybe it will work. Good luck


----------



## brookline

Thanks for the update as usual Mr. Xpress!Thumbs Up


----------



## procut

Atleast its going to be a Sunday - a lot of my accounts are closed, so it will be a good trial run for the season.


----------



## 2FAST4U

TheXpress2002;1147621 said:


> I know this is completely different than what is being forecasted BUT like I stated I was blown away that the forecasts were going for the EURO model and taking this thing through central Michigan. NWS has now pulled their heads out of their ()()
> 
> Forecasts are now showing the low to cut across our CWA with a delayed timing meaning the majority of Saturday night and Sunday morning will be all snow.
> 
> South of M59 2-4 Saturday night, 2-4 Sunday, 1-2 Sunday night
> 
> North of M59 3-5 Saturday night, 3-5 Sunday, 1-2 Sunday night
> 
> Slight suspicion all of us will be under a Winter Storm Warning by tomorrow mid day


Dear, Mr. xpress could you please tell me what CWA stands for.....oh and thanks again for the update!!!
Going to have the books checked over tomorrow in the a.m. then some new rubbers on the blowers and sit back and wait for the snow....


----------



## Moonlighter

2FAST4U;1147831 said:


> Dear, Mr. xpress could you please tell me what CWA stands for.....oh and thanks again for the update!!!
> Going to have the books checked over tomorrow in the a.m. then some new rubbers on the blowers and sit back and wait for the snow....


CWA = County Warning Area:salute:


----------



## eatonpaving

*storm*

she is getting big......................

http://radar.weather.gov/Conus/full_loop.php


----------



## eatonpaving

*snow*

weather channel says 5 yo 8 inches........


----------



## flykelley

TheXpress2002;1147621 said:


> I know this is completely different than what is being forecasted BUT like I stated I was blown away that the forecasts were going for the EURO model and taking this thing through central Michigan. NWS has now pulled their heads out of their ()()
> 
> Forecasts are now showing the low to cut across our CWA with a delayed timing meaning the majority of Saturday night and Sunday morning will be all snow.
> 
> South of M59 2-4 Saturday night, 2-4 Sunday, 1-2 Sunday night
> 
> North of M59 3-5 Saturday night, 3-5 Sunday, 1-2 Sunday night
> 
> Slight suspicion all of us will be under a Winter Storm Warning by tomorrow mid day


Hi Guys
Its 6:45 am and the NWA has already posted a Winter Storm Warning for Most of lower MI, areas down near Detroit do not as of yet have a WSW. Hold on to your butts looks like 
the first push of the year is going to be a big one. Now on to our weather god, Mr. Xpress good call on this storm, my sister is a teacher in Flint and has been bugging me for 4 days now about this storm. I made a mistake and told her we had a good size storm coming and of course she shared that with all of her friends. I told her most of the time you were right on the money and once again you nailed it. While everybody else kept telling us we would get missed. Good Call my weatherman. Now to get ready for this mess thats coming our way. Rest up boys its going to be a long Saturday night and all day Sunday.

Regards Mike


----------



## Luther

flykelley;1147973 said:


> Rest up boys its going to be a long Saturday night and all day Sunday.


You forgot to include Monday......

We are all in for a long "day".


----------



## Leisure Time LC

TCLA;1147976 said:


> You forgot to include Monday......
> 
> We are all in for a long "day".


I am going to bed and waking up tuesday..........


----------



## 24v6spd

flykelley;1147973 said:


> Hi Guys
> Its 6:45 am and the NWA has already posted a Winter Storm Warning for Most of lower MI, areas down near Detroit do not as of yet have a WSW. Hold on to your butts looks like
> the first push of the year is going to be a big one. Now on to our weather god, Mr. Xpress good call on this storm, my sister is a teacher in Flint and has been bugging me for 4 days now about this storm. I made a mistake and told her we had a good size storm coming and of course she shared that with all of her friends. I told her most of the time you were right on the money and once again you nailed it. While everybody else kept telling us we would get missed. Good Call my weatherman. Now to get ready for this mess thats coming our way. Rest up boys its going to be a long Saturday night and all day Sunday.
> 
> Regards Mike


 I am not seeing where the watch has been upgraded to a warning although I'm sure it's coming.


----------



## flykelley

24v6spd;1147979 said:


> I am not seeing where the watch has been upgraded to a warning although I'm sure it's coming.


You are correct Sir, I just mistyped the wrong word, it is a warning at this point still. Sorry :waving:

Mike


----------



## Tscape

flykelley;1147986 said:


> You are correct Sir, I just mistyped the wrong word, it is a warning at this point still. Sorry :waving:
> 
> Mike


w-a-t-c-h (wotch)


----------



## 2FAST4U

Storm totals from weather bug 6-11"

Every one said I was carzy when I told them a little bird said we were in for 6-10" of snow and no one else was calling for it. Thanks again for the heads up mr. xpress


----------



## Stuffdeer

Can't wait for the snow! And on the best day of the week possible. 

Time to put this new truck through its paces.


----------



## TheXpress2002

Same forecast as yesterday for everyone. Wayne Wastenaw Monroe and Lenawee counties will be added at some point. NWS is holding off on those 4 counties until it gets closer. They have already made mention that an upgrade should be coming. Winter Storm Warnings will be issued around noon. (12 hours until event)


----------



## Matson Snow

Is it suppose to Snow???........


----------



## flykelley

Tscape;1147997 said:


> w-a-t-c-h (wotch)


Ok so i mistyped it twice! It is a WATCH at this point still.


----------



## Luther

Matson Snow;1148034 said:


> Is it suppose to Snow???........


A sub actually said this to me yesterday.


----------



## Allor Outdoor

TCLA;1148038 said:


> A sub actually said this to me yesterday.


Did he follow it up with "I suppose it's time for me to get the plow out ofthe barn"


----------



## Matson Snow

TCLA;1148038 said:


> A sub actually said this to me yesterday.


You know how to find the Winners Jim.....:laughing:.....


----------



## 24v6spd

Heading out to Great Lakes Veterans Cemetery with my son and daughter for the wreaths across America program to place wreaths on the veterans graves and pay tribute to them. Glad it's today before this storm hits.


----------



## terrapro

Yeah looks like up to 10" of snow for my area sarting at 10pm tonight and ending Monday morning. Sounds like if you do it right it will just be 3 easy pushes of 2-4" per. It is not like we are getting 10" in one night and it all needs to be done by morning.

I like Sunday storms too, a little more casual.


----------



## Matson Snow

terrapro;1148101 said:


> Yeah looks like up to 10" of snow for my area sarting at 10pm tonight and ending Monday morning. Sounds like if you do it right it will just be 3 easy pushes of 2-4" per. It is not like we are getting 10" in one night and it all needs to be done by morning.
> 
> I like Sunday storms too, a little more casual.


Its the going into Monday Morning that concerns me.....When you have a 1000 potential slip and fall cases converging on the lot you are trying to Finish plowing and get some Salt Down.....


----------



## Tango

Sweet, I've got 150 plus people coming over for the annual Christmas party tonight. Was hopping it would hold off till 3am but guess not.


----------



## snowman6

terrapro;1148101 said:


> Yeah looks like up to 10" of snow for my area sarting at 10pm tonight and ending Monday morning. Sounds like if you do it right it will just be 3 easy pushes of 2-4" per. It is not like we are getting 10" in one night and it all needs to be done by morning.
> 
> I like Sunday storms too, a little more casual.


Yeah Sunday storms work out a little better. It seems like less traffic except for church lots. And it just seems to calm down a bit. And not everyone is in a hurryThumbs Up Still kinda wish the first storm was not going to be like this. I like when evryone has a chance to see how everything is going to go. Because it's not that easy to find parts and a repair shop open on Sunday. But like Terrapro stated three easy pushes if you can get it done right.


----------



## terrapro

Yeah I was looking over the hourly and it sounds like rain/sleet until 2am and temps won't drop below 32deg until 8am. Maybe this won't be nice and easy . Then Monday night lows in the single digits with blowing snow. I hope it dries out alittle because salt doesn't do much at that temp.


----------



## timsteinman30

Need help. Im new to liquid deicing. I have a HOA that wants us to pre treat today before the storm. my question is if i apply liquid deicer today and it rains, will the deicer wash away???? I know that if i deice first that will help with ice below the snow that comes overnight into tomorrow night (2-4)


----------



## alternative

Barely 2" on my side of town - and thats over a 30hr period. Ohwell, I prefer this to the 5-8 most of northern counties are getting. )Have fun with that! :salute:


----------



## Sharpcut 1

We should see if the Mods could put all the phone #'s people posted on a sticky so you don't have to go through this thread to find them.


----------



## alternative

Sharpcut 1;1148193 said:


> We should see if the Mods could put all the phone #'s people posted on a sticky so you don't have to go through this thread to find them.


Thats why i created a SE Michigan Call list for Michigan Plowers in the Networking forum--- Everyone should just post in that thread below

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?p=1148202#post1148202


----------



## alternative

Sharpcut 1;1148193 said:


> We should see if the Mods could put all the phone #'s people posted on a sticky so you don't have to go through this thread to find them.


John, 
How is the new baby?? All good... having fun yet?Thumbs Up


----------



## MikeLawnSnowLLC

yea looks like we will get 2" of wet concrete snow I'd rather have 4" of the powder!!


----------



## MikeLawnSnowLLC

yea what are ya gunna do prepare for the worst but hope for the best!


----------



## MikeLawnSnowLLC

accuweather says 1-3 along with a couple other sites.


----------



## alternative

MikeLawnSnowLLC;1148267 said:


> accuweather says 1-3 along with a couple other sites.


Thats what i saw, along with noaa changing the amounts every 3 hours...now says 2-4 - north of 59 may get more.


----------



## MikeLawnSnowLLC

I'll take it I don't wanna 8 inches that requires 30 hrs + of work no thanks on the first storm to early for that!


----------



## michigancutter

Im getting 3-5 on what the local stations and noaa is saying but 10 miles north is getting 6-9 inches, so i think its going to change very quickly if the low moves one way or another. We will have to see what happens.
What are you think mr. Xpress


----------



## lawnprolawns

A company we work with is looking for a guy or two for some sidewalk shoveling/ice melt app'in, plowing, salting, etc.

Site is in Walled Lake. Lots of sidewalks and work to do. He has most needed equipment as far as I know.

Email me if you can help, [email protected] ... Thanks!


----------



## axl

In lieu of the hellacious snow storm headed our way, I have placed multiple calls in to all the major auto manufacturers and safety divisions inquiring about being the first human trial replacement of a crash test dummy in their head on collision simulations. However they all proceeded to tell me that due to insurance and liability regulations that its not a possibility...Before each conversation ended they said "Sir are you on CRACK or u just have a death wish?" I said " ARE YOU F*CKING KIDDING ME!!! I DONT DO DRUGS! I plow for a living & WE R BOUT TO GET BLASTED IN THE AZZ BY UP TO 10" OF WET SH*T, so ya Im weighing my option!!!" Perhaps I will call JACKASS or make a YOUTUBE video instead  HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA Im already going crazy and not one snow flake has fallen


----------



## alternative

Anyone want a lead for a Resi in Sterling Heights (18/Vandyke) 
PM me for info..She just called, so sure you can bill her hard!! Desperate=$$$


----------



## alternative

This is for Sunday night- from Weatherbug

Northwest winds 15 to 25 mph...except winds as high as 35 mph near Lake St Clair. 

DAMN,,,,,gonna be some driftin fo sure


----------



## VIPHGM

alternative;1148340 said:


> Anyone want a lead for a Resi in Sterling Heights (18/Vandyke)
> PM me for info..She just called, so sure you can bill her hard!! Desperate=$$$


Well since that is less then one mile away from my personal house... Might at well put a call into her... Send the info my way if you don't mind..


----------



## snowman6

WWJ just said 1-3" tonight and an additional 2-4" throughout Sunday evening. But they also said storm totals would be prob no more than 4" which I am fine with I agree with everyone who wants to see a nice easy push for the first run of the year.:waving:


----------



## Moonlighter

Okay now i am officially ready, fan clutch finally took a dump yesterday, new one is in place ready for action. I hope that is all the problems I see for awhile lol. Have fun a be safe, let it snow.


----------



## Lightningllc

xpress, A well needed update is due !!! Sounds like people are going crazy.


----------



## alternative

The "calm before the storm"- I cant believe how nice it is outside... and think in 24hrs its gonna be a f*ckin mess..


----------



## MikeLawnSnowLLC

How it always is before we get pounded....no wind nothing just as calm as can be then bam! All Hel! breaks loose!


----------



## smoore45

Lightningllc;1148414 said:



> xpress, A well needed update is due !!! Sounds like people are going crazy.


He will don't worry! I think the NWS comes out with another update sometime after 4pm, so probably then.


----------



## lawnprolawns

Flat tires galore today here at Lawn Pro lol. Dump had a 1/4" rod stuck in it and a pickup had a screw in it. Tires are getting fixed now, then we'll be ready. Maybe. Lol.


----------



## terrapro

Anoyone know where to get good return springs for the drums on a 3500 chevy? I bought some autzone crap and they aren't pulling the pads back all the way so I am rubbing really bad. Checked everywhere and everything has the same junk if not at all. My originals are better than this crap.


----------



## 2FAST4U

NWS just uped us from a watch to a warning, with snow ending sunday night storm totals of 6-10" 

Here we go boys time for us to put our big boy pants on and go play in the snow!!!


----------



## Moonlighter

terrapro;1148563 said:


> Anoyone know where to get good return springs for the drums on a 3500 chevy? I bought some autzone crap and they aren't pulling the pads back all the way so I am rubbing really bad. Checked everywhere and everything has the same junk if not at all. My originals are better than this crap.


What was the major reason for changing the springs out Cole? If your old springs are still in good shape reuse them, most of my brake parts I get from Napa there usually right on.


----------



## Lightningllc

Cole. We deal with advance auto or Oreilly, in new Hudson the old southwest brake now called fleet pride has a lot of heavy duty applications.


----------



## flykelley

2FAST4U;1148589 said:


> NWS just uped us from a watch to a warning, with snow ending sunday night storm totals of 6-10"
> 
> Here we go boys time for us to put our big boy pants on and go play in the snow!!!


Looks like its going to be a big one for our first push. Wouldn't suprise me to see a blizzard warning popping up sometime before morning. Going to eat, hit the Hot Tub and then get some sleep. See you guys sometime Sunday/Monday. Lets all be carefull out there.

Mike


----------



## terrapro

Moonlighter;1148592 said:


> What was the major reason for changing the springs out Cole? If your old springs are still in good shape reuse them, most of my brake parts I get from Napa there usually right on.


We blew a wheel cylinder about a month ago and while we were replacing it we just replaced the springs too. Since then we have had problems. A couple days after replcing the springs the guy behind me called and asked if I was on fire! Pulled over and the side we replced everything was billowing smoke. Adjusted the brakes back and drove home with no problems. Hasn't happened since but now they is a definate rubbing once the wheel hits a certain spot.

Took th ebrakes aprt today and we can pull those pads out with no resistance at all. Once they are out they will either get stuck out or not retract all they way. BUT there is definate resistance trying to get them back in.



Lightningllc;1148599 said:


> Cole. We deal with advance auto or Oreilly, in new Hudson the old southwest brake now called fleet pride has a lot of heavy duty applications.


We have both here, neither have better than what we have.

Wish we had a Napa!


----------



## Leisure Time LC

*NEWS ALERT*

John from METRO will be interviewed again this year not by 1 news crew, but 2. Channel 2 and 4 did exclusives on the upcoming storm. Watch it at 6 and 11


----------



## Lightningllc

terrapro;1148616 said:


> We blew a wheel cylinder about a month ago and while we were replacing it we just replaced the springs too. Since then we have had problems. A couple days after replcing the springs the guy behind me called and asked if I was on fire! Pulled over and the side we replced everything was billowing smoke. Adjusted the brakes back and drove home with no problems. Hasn't happened since but now they is a definate rubbing once the wheel hits a certain spot.
> 
> Took th ebrakes aprt today and we can pull those pads out with no resistance at all. Once they are out they will either get stuck out or not retract all they way. BUT there is definate resistance trying to get them back in.
> 
> We have both here, neither have better than what we have.
> 
> Wish we had a Napa!


Theres a napa in whitmore lake, ann arbor and novi.


----------



## lawnprolawns

Flat tires galore today here at Lawn Pro lol. Dump had a 1/4" rod stuck in it and a pickup had a screw in it. Tires are getting fixed now, then we'll be ready. Maybe. Lol.


----------



## M&S Property

lawnprolawns;1148641 said:


> Flat tires galore today here at Lawn Pro lol. Dump had a 1/4" rod stuck in it and a pickup had a screw in it. Tires are getting fixed now, then we'll be ready. Maybe. Lol.


Post the same thing twice often?


----------



## BossPlow2010

Good job John! Just saw you on 2 & 4!


----------



## kchelius

Just saw John from Metro on Fox 2 news at 6.


----------



## Lightningllc

I'm going to the bar anyone want to join


----------



## magnatrac

Lightningllc;1148661 said:


> I'm going to the bar anyone want to join


I was already there today :laughing:


----------



## flykelley

BossPlow2010;1148656 said:


> Good job John! Just saw you on 2 & 4!


John is a SUPERSTAR!!! Love the Lions hat.

Mike


----------



## TheXpress2002

Update later at big chill


----------



## michigancutter

God how i love when people wait till the last minute to call and ask they need there lot done. Now i get to hit them hard because they sound desprite.lol Now its double plus.
John has always been a superstar!!! I wondr if hes getting paid to advertise that nice lions hat.lol


----------



## Metro Lawn

michigancutter;1148724 said:


> John has always been a superstar!!! I wondr if hes getting paid to advertise that nice lions hat.lol


I don't look a gift horse in the mouth. rofl


----------



## Plow man Foster

michigancutter;1148724 said:


> God how i love when people wait till the last minute to call and ask they need there lot done. Now i get to hit them hard because they sound desprite.lol Now its double plus.
> John has always been a superstar!!! * I wonder if hes getting paid to advertise that nice lions hat*.lol


Why else would he be wearing it!:laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## terrapro

Lightningllc;1148661 said:


> I'm going to the bar anyone want to join


We would buuuut...still working on brakes. My guy is running up to the store to grab some ATF, wheel cylinder, and some brake line. We think it might be the wheel cylinder on the other side causing problems. payup money but going out the wrong way 

Luckily I have another backup truck ready to go.


----------



## terrapro

michigancutter;1148724 said:


> God how i love when people wait till the last minute to call and ask they need there lot done. Now i get to hit them hard because they sound desprite.lol Now its double plus.
> .lol


Yeah I had a big one earlier in the week that required another truck to be added to the fleet and they went with my upgrade cost...oh well


----------



## TheXpress2002

No change to the forecast...............

dropping the "B" word

<<<<<<<<<<<BLIZZARD>>>>>>>>


----------



## firelwn82

Well it looks like winter has finally arrived. Thanks to express for the weeks of early notice on this one. Everything is ready to go accept for me. I think I partied to hard last night and now even though I slept until 2p and then took a one hour nap I'm still tired as hell... lol Good times as always. Good luck to all and enjoy the first snow of the season. payup


----------



## firelwn82

TheXpress2002;1148750 said:


> <<<<<<<<<<<BLIZZARD>>>>>>>>


Whats the official word? I'm to lazy to look back through all of the posts from today. There 3 pages of posts since Thursday when I was last on... lol. Not going to lie I'm being seriously lazy...


----------



## terrapro

TheXpress2002;1148750 said:


> No change to the forecast...............
> 
> dropping the "B" word
> 
> <<<<<<<<<<<BLIZZARD>>>>>>>>


The weather warning stuff from the weather sites I don't understand. They have a warning for 1-3" tonight then another 3-5" maybe tomorrow. Why put out a *warning* for 1-3", maybe if we get 5-6+ but still it's weird,. Must be breaking in everyone slowly.


----------



## michigancutter

Metro Lawn;1148732 said:


> I don't look a gift horse in the mouth. rofl


Nice!! I will have to use that some day. John you need to start charging the news for your time, you are becomming a very popular face for this industry, why not get paid for it tooo.lol

Hell im going to be up all night waiting for it to come in. Im like a little kid by the window waiting for santa or somthing


----------



## michigancutter

terrapro;1148747 said:


> Yeah I had a big one earlier in the week that required another truck to be added to the fleet and they went with my upgrade cost...oh well [/QUOTE
> 
> Hell ya charge them i am! Contracts go out in september for me, its december and now your calling telling me to make sure there on the list and done by 7:00am. Im like sure no problem but our price just went up because our routes are full and now i have to get you in somwhere. can you say DOUBLED!! They never say no.lol


----------



## P&M Landscaping

TheXpress2002;1148750 said:


> No change to the forecast...............
> 
> dropping the "B" word
> 
> <<<<<<<<<<<BLIZZARD>>>>>>>>


Big Chill was an awesome time, got to meet el presidente of The Boss.


----------



## Metro Lawn

michigancutter;1148767 said:


> Nice!! I will have to use that some day. John you need to start charging the news for your time, you are becomming a very popular face for this industry, why not get paid for it tooo.lol


I'll do all of them they want. I could not buy advertising like that.


----------



## michigancutter

Metro Lawn;1148774 said:


> I'll do all of them they want. I could not buy advertising like that.


Im telling you, you dont have to advertise just do news interviews they seem to like you, your always on. Hey, you can be the next Montel.lol


----------



## Metro Lawn

michigancutter;1148779 said:


> Im telling you, you dont have to advertise just do news interviews they seem to like you, your always on. Hey, you can be the next Montel.lol


Jerry.... Jerry.... Jerry.... ROFL


----------



## snowman6

Whats the time frame for the snow to start? does anyone have a :redbounceguess


----------



## JR Snow Removal

Channel 7 said it will switch over to snow at 1am.


----------



## Lightningllc

This is a stressful storm, I don't know why but I'm dreading it.


----------



## Leisure Time LC

Lightningllc;1148852 said:


> This is a stressful storm, I don't know why but I'm dreading it.


Same here.................... It is still 40 degrees here in Westland


----------



## snowman6

Thanks JR. And yeah I am dreading it as well. I don't know if it is because it's the first plowable event or what. I am just glad it's on a Sunday because I only have 2 commercials open and the rest can wait until the storm is over. I am sure once were all out there and start dropping blades and all it may not seem all that bad. Just to get back in the swing of things and dealing with all of the lunatic drivers will bring stress on everyone not to mention all of the worrying about equipment and so on. Just hang in there everything will be fine:salute:


----------



## ZachXSmith

TheXpress2002;1148750 said:


> No change to the forecast...............
> 
> dropping the "B" word
> 
> <<<<<<<<<<<BLIZZARD>>>>>>>>


You mean ********, and rain. I say no snow all week.


----------



## Lightningllc

Raining in south Lyon started at 930


----------



## terrapro

Lightningllc;1148912 said:


> Raining in south Lyon started at 930


I will confirm that, Howell about the same.

Good luck out there guys. I will post back when i can.


----------



## sefh

It started raining about an hour ago down here. It's warm out too. I busted a hose on the plow and was thinking how warm it was out there. I'm ready for it now though. Everything is up and running good.


----------



## Strictly Snow

Metro! Our TV star. Looking good as usual.


----------



## alternative

Metro Lawn;1148774 said:


> I'll do all of them they want. I could not buy advertising like that.


So what do you do...call them up and tell them that there is a large snow event and plow trucks are all over Ford Feild - Come look...then they come out and you flag em down and get on tv:.... lol -- I konw you John, youre pretty slick like that! What are the odds of getting on 2 years in a row? Or does it just happen to be because of FF.?

BTW- Did you get my last PM-- get with me after this strom, i need sometings.


----------



## Metro Lawn

alternative;1148966 said:


> So what do you do...call them up and tell them that there is a large snow event and plow trucks are all over Ford Feild - Come look...then they come out and you flag em down and get on tv:.... lol -- I konw you John, youre pretty slick like that! What are the odds of getting on 2 years in a row? Or does it just happen to be because of FF.?
> 
> BTW- Did you get my last PM-- get with me after this strom, i need sometings.


Actually it is just luck. They called a few years ago to get a phone interview about a storm. They kept my number and now call me every time someting big happens. I was just on last month when we were going to have the bad wind storm too. I always do the interviews so they keep calling me, makes their job easier.


----------



## 2FAST4U

Channel 2 just said snow wont start till 5pm tomorrow, rain all night and durning the day.....wtf this storm is becoming more of a pita every minute!!


----------



## Allor Outdoor

Now I'm really confused...Justin Ryan (channel 2) just said south of 59 won't see much until tomorrow evening and into Monday morning. What a pain in the a**!!
Just whst I was hoping avoid...Monday morning rush hour.


----------



## lawnprolawns

Rain here in northville and 38 degrees. I can't imagine this freezing or becoming snow anytime soon


----------



## Plow man Foster

Temps. gonna be above freezing tomorrow... Felt kinda "warm" today...
You know you gotta problem when 40* in the beg. of december is "warm"!


----------



## 24v6spd

Allor Outdoor;1148998 said:


> Now I'm really confused...Justin Ryan (channel 2) just said south of 59 won't see much until tomorrow evening and into Monday morning. What a pain in the a**!!
> Just whst I was hoping avoid...Monday morning rush hour.


Really makes me wonder also, I think that may be the case.


----------



## Metro Lawn

Time for this snow industry supermodel to get some beauty sleep... see you in a few hours.lol


----------



## Jays Green Daze

NOAA changed north of M59 to rain and less than 1 inch. Still states 3-5" tomorrow and an additional 2" tomorrow night. This rain is going to make everything more of a PITA :redbounce


----------



## sefh

This snow is going to be wet and heavy. What a pita for the first event of the season...


----------



## snowman6

Channel 4 or 7 said at most 1" by dawn. Then we will have a break from 9am-noon and then all of the heavy stuff will start to fall (wet snow:realmad:0 and then there is a flash freeze warning or something into Monday morning rush hour. Oh well we will just have to see. It's been raining in Milford since around like 10:30 still way too warm for snow. Time for


----------



## procut

I'm no meterologist, but I don't see this turning into snow and accumulating any time soon.


----------



## newhere

I can tell you the temp just dropped 15 degrees in a matter of minutes. Went from some one warm with just a long sleeve shirt on to down right freezing now. 

If the temp keeps dropping this steady rain will turn to accumulation fast,even with the ground as wet and warm as it is.


----------



## eatonpaving

*water*

LETS GO......


----------



## BossPlow2010

procut;1149100 said:


> I'm no meterologist, but I don't see this turning into snow and accumulating any time soon.


It'll snow.

And it's going to snow next weekend and it suppose to snow Christmas Eve and Christmas day. But they (not xpress) can't predict storms two days out let alone 2 weeks, so that could all change!

But I'm gonna hit the sack! 
Be safe out there!


----------



## lawnprolawns

Hmmmmm. Still pouring, nothing is slippery yet. Going to be some nasty wet snow when it comes.


----------



## GimmeSnow!!

damn, laying in bed for 2 hours, can't sleep!


----------



## Green Glacier

Stopped pouring here still no snow


----------



## Luther

Thanks for the update Green Glacier. Good to hear from a look out in Jackson.

Welcome to PS!


----------



## newhere

Its coming doooooown now!


----------



## Luther

Still getting reports of just light rain in Brighton.

PS running sloooooooooooooowwwwwww.


----------



## Luther

Just wet and a little rainy in Fenton I'm told. Flakes mixing with light rain in Farmington now.


----------



## alternative

Same here- just a couple flakes mixed in with tons of rain. The temp has dropped a bit in the past hour. I see a rain event- then ice//Salt. MAYBE a bit of WET/HEAVY snow tossed in. Definetly no 5-9" (at least in southern Macomb County) -but who knows, weirder sh*t has happened


----------



## terrapro

Man I am tired of resetting my alarm. Nothing going on here. I figured I would walk outside and slip on some ice but nope still warm.


----------



## alternative

Maybe we'll have waves instead of drifts-- lol


----------



## lawnprolawns

Just starting to turn to snow out here in Livonia. Should make for an interesting morning.


----------



## 2FAST4U

Looking out my window seams to still be rain, strom totals have been lowered to 4-8".....we'll see back to bed for another hour.


----------



## irlandscaper

1/2" of pure slop in port huron, fun stuff!!!


----------



## lawnprolawns

Snow is starting to stick in Novi. Roads are getting covered and a little bit slick. I'm surprised that even with all this rain storm totals still say 4 to 8 inches


----------



## 2FAST4U

lawnprolawns;1149196 said:


> Snow is starting to stick in Novi. Roads are getting covered and a little bit slick. I'm surprised that even with all this rain storm totals still say 4 to 8 inches


Me too that was from weather bug, the weather channel is calling for 3-5 today,1-3 tonight, 1-2 tomorrow

Oh and its down to 34° in chesterfield


----------



## Lightningllc

Light snow in south Lyon. Well gotta salt churches. Fun fun. If u look at the radar it's gonna stop for a bit and get cold. FYI ice will be evrywhere


----------



## Plow man Foster

Lightningllc;1149218 said:


> Light snow in south Lyon. Well gotta salt churches. Fun fun. If u look at the radar it's gonna stop for a bit and get cold. FYI ice will be evrywhere


Same its like 3/4" of slush with a layer of flurries on top! 
WHAT A MESS this is gonna be!


----------



## alternative

still 33* in SCS---an hour ago it was 36* ===ice ice ice


----------



## flykelley

6:30 am here in Waterford, just a very light coating of snow on the ground. It is snowing but not very hard at this point. Going to head out and check my Churchs in a bit. I'm starting to wonder how much we will end with when this is all done. If this storm doesn't wrap around we might be lucky to see a plowing event out of this.

Mike


----------



## Lightningllc

Xpress anytime now chime in !!!!! No b words


----------



## terrapro

I don't even know how to come at this storm? I have already been out once and didn't feel like I should o anything yet. Getting ready to take off now and look around I guess. Nothing is ice yet but ooohhhh the possibilities so I think I might toss some salt on some walks.


----------



## saltoftheearth

*7:16 am report*

.5 in slushy mess in Huntington Woods. Be safe.


----------



## VIPHGM

hey question... wet slush.... there going to be a gap in the storm this afternoon then majority of the snow will come this evening after nightfall... or atleast thats what the new is saying.... my question is this.... since its so wet would we be better off pushing the slop then salting it for the day event... so theres not so much wetness on the surface going into freezing temps before night fall instead of trying to keep putting tons of salt down all day since its already wet and sloppy? which one would have the lesser of the two freeze points going into the evening


----------



## BossPlow2010

Salt Monday morning.


----------



## goinggreen

about an inch here in lansing and still coming down at a pretty good rate heading to my second job plowing later after it all stops. everyone be safe and watch for the ice


----------



## Leisure Time LC

Wet dusting in Westland..


----------



## terrapro

Just got back in from a drive. Not too much accumulating, at about 3/4" of wet slop.



VIPHGM;1149252 said:


> hey question... wet slush.... there going to be a gap in the storm this afternoon then majority of the snow will come this evening after nightfall... or atleast thats what the new is saying.... my question is this.... since its so wet would we be better off pushing the slop then salting it for the day event... so theres not so much wetness on the surface going into freezing temps before night fall instead of trying to keep putting tons of salt down all day since its already wet and sloppy? which one would have the lesser of the two freeze points going into the evening


Get rid of as much slush as you can and put some salt down at the places that will let you treat it that way. If that slush freezes you will be in for a teeth chattering ride. That is what I will be doing shortly just grabbing some breakfast first. All my driveways at a 2" trigger are not going to be fun tonight.


----------



## magnatrac

So much for rain up here. I looked out the window so many times last night and nothing changed. I still had the snow on my lawn from last week and nothing on the deck or sidewalks. It finally started snowing very lightly at 4 or so. I just shoveled a 1/2" of concrete snow off my walks. As soon as people start driving on this stuff it's going to pack into a slick layer. So much for scraping drives and streets clean after this one. Oh well might be a chance to sell some saltpayup

, shaun


----------



## lawnprolawns

Ohhh boy oh boy. Pretty sloppy out there. 

Salted some condos and a church. Melting a bit, nothing too pretty out there. The rest is going to wait for now. Apparently we have 4-8 more inches of snow coming. Yikes. 

Like Terrapro said, it's going to be a disaster when all this slop freezes.


----------



## magnatrac

Just talked with my brother for our plan of attack. I think we are going to head out around 11 or when ever this break is heading in. . There is about an inch and a half here in ortonville so far and I don't want it stuck to the pavement. We are going hit our streets and select lots real quick. I'd rather spend some time doing a quick scrape to get this cleared off while it's easy to move. All the residentials will be fun tonight !!!

, shaun


----------



## michigancutter

I have a 1/2 inch of wet slop. Comming down pretty hard her but not sticking real good, melting from the rain. This is going to be a fun push tonight. Snowblowers are useless tonight with a 1inch of slop. time to do some shoveling.
Hows the warren area looking


----------



## MikeLawnSnowLLC

S.C.S is getting sloppy as heck gunna go throw some salt on the commercials try and keep this shiat from freezing!


----------



## Plow man Foster

Yupp jus did my driveway and sprayed some of it the Brine is holding up! 
I have been able to see the blacktop for lil more than an hour and counting!


----------



## firelwn82

magnatrac;1149329 said:


> head out around 11 or when ever this break is heading in. . There is about an inch and a half here in ortonville , shaun


Thats my plan too. Get it before the temps plummet and were screwed trying to move an ice block. Going to be a crappy day and going to be and even crappier night pushing the resi's.. 
Good luck all. Be safe and enjoy.payup


----------



## michigancutter

MikeLawnSnowLLC;1149349 said:


> S.C.S is getting sloppy as heck gunna go throw some salt on the commercials try and keep this shiat from freezing!


Hey mike how much you have over there?? Is it just slop or u getting a good rate of snow


----------



## MikeLawnSnowLLC

slop on the ground but starting to snow good over here!


----------



## michigancutter

MikeLawnSnowLLC;1149382 said:


> slop on the ground but starting to snow good over here!


Thank you sir. Thinking maybe going to throw some brine done or push this slop before the heavy snow comes. Just dont know yet!!


----------



## MikeLawnSnowLLC

yea this is gunna be a tricky storm! Don't think were gunna be able to please all the customers on this one.


----------



## michigancutter

Tell me about it. Can you smell the slip and falls today.lol


----------



## jbiggert

Anyone have an update on Canton? I have about 1.5" out here in Dexter.


----------



## newhere

I pushed some heavy wet slop! almost 2" in some lots. Followed out by a full salt run.


----------



## michigancutter

Im sending a truck out now to move some slop bfore it freezes. Just dont want to be screwed later tonight.


----------



## brookline

This storm is going to be a nightmare. Salted churches this morning hoping it hold through the services. Slop and dropping temps and more snow, this will be interesting. Jim, I saw the nice little Troy Clogg Ad go across the screen on the weather channel. Nice!


----------



## PowersTree

We are out doing the slop so it doesn't freeze too. 

On a side note, its perfect snow man snow to make a snow man with little dude when I get home.


----------



## flykelley

I salted and plowed my church and a sub with a one inch trigger this morning. Im headed out now to push the rest of this slop before it frezzes. What a crazy storm to deal with.

Mike


----------



## P&M Landscaping

brookline;1149438 said:


> This storm is going to be a nightmare. Salted churches this morning hoping it hold through the services. Slop and dropping temps and more snow, this will be interesting. Jim, I saw the nice little Troy Clogg Ad go across the screen on the weather channel. Nice!


I didn't notice that was you at Dan K's....


----------



## Glockshot73!

Gonna go out and plow this slop and salt in Warren

Chris
586-219-1133


----------



## Five Star Lawn Care LLC

im still up in thye air as far as to salt after i push right now or not to.....im affraid its going to cause another layer of slush while its melting the new snow and then re-freeze later tonight.

what is everyone else veiw on this?.....ussmileyfla


----------



## P&M Landscaping

I salted once this morning im going to head out in hour or so and push and leave it.. Salt again after my last push later...


----------



## procut

Five Star Lawn Care LLC;1149565 said:


> im still up in thye air as far as to salt after i push right now or not to.....im affraid its going to cause another layer of slush while its melting the new snow and then re-freeze later tonight.
> 
> what is everyone else veiw on this?.....ussmileyfla


I wouldn't bother with salt untill after your last/final push.


----------



## 2FAST4U

Well just got back from a slush push....that was fun..not!!!!
Thinking I'm just going to hang out watch it snow, watch the lions win...rofl then head out around midnight. Thank goodness I only had one client open today 11-3 for brunch. Be safe tonight guys im sure ill check in later.


----------



## silvetouch

****dot alert****

Just wanted to give everyone a heads up....1 of my subs just told me DOT motor carrier are pulling people over out of Angelos again.


----------



## alternative

SHOCKER! We make $$ + They need $$ = nice day to write some tickets.


----------



## snowman6

Yeah only three of my accounts open today ( thanks goodness) it's amess out there I plowed one on wixom rd and salted. Now it's already covered again. like Procut said no more salt until after final pushes tonight. :waving:


----------



## TheXpress2002

Here is what I have got for everyone. Conditions will deteriorate very quickly this afternoon. Salt will not help anything IMO. The LOW is running over Toledo as we speak. Once this passes the temps will start its decline and winds will begin gusting to 40mph. Snow totals will depend on how fast this thing moves out. Right now it is running 3 hours slower than previously thought. Another thing that will increasthe snow totals will be the lake effect snow will fill in the dry slots that would form. This wil be the last update today.


----------



## PowersTree

Still getting bid calls. Anyone in Commerce are want a job, its out of my area.

I told him min was $35. His number is 2487634800. I told him I was posting it.


----------



## Allor Outdoor

Powers...that must be the guy that called me. I gave him your number...I thought it might of been in your area. I told the guy we could do it, but that it would be on the end of our route.
He said he needed someone there sooner than that!
Do these people honestly think they are going to be # 1 on the route???


----------



## Tango

Back from a little clean up, now time for a power nap and look at things in an hour or two.


----------



## michigancutter

Just got back in, what a mess!! At least we pushed the slop before freezing. More snow in casco then in mt. clemens. Time to watch the lions kick aaassssssss. yea right! Thinking of pulling the sleds out for a first time ride. see you guys tonight


----------



## grassmaster06

What time is everyone going to do the resi's .I wonder if its worth trying to do them twice


----------



## MikeLawnSnowLLC

I think we are gunna start resis's around 8ish tonight hopefully the majority of the snow will be done by then.


----------



## 2FAST4U

MikeLawnSnowLLC;1149773 said:


> I think we are gunna start resis's around 8ish tonight hopefully the majority of the snow will be done by then.


For some reason I saw this and this is the only thing that has made since to me all day, start resis's around 8 then move on to comm's when resis are done so the lots are nice and clean for monday morning. Who else is pulling there effin hair out?


----------



## grassmaster06

Good choice I think 8:00 sounds pretty good


----------



## VIPHGM

We have already done residentials once... Majority of commercials have been pushed once at least if not twice about to go eat and take a hour off then back through open commercials and residentials... The tonights pushes will be quicker and easy just clean up then salt then time to call around who ever might need help... I love big pushes on sundays!!!


----------



## michigancutter

VIPHGM;1149793 said:


> We have already done residentials once... Majority of commercials have been pushed once at least if not twice about to go eat and take a hour off then back through open commercials and residentials... The tonights pushes will be quicker and easy just clean up then salt then time to call around who ever might need help... I love big pushes on sundays!!!


Wow, throwing alot of time on your jobs huh? Are they all open today or somthing?? 
Do you get to charge evrytime you plow them?? Just curious
were done till it stops around 1-2am. then full out. dont want to waste the man power now,


----------



## MikeLawnSnowLLC

seasonal resis's get done once per storm so we shall go out and get resis done by 1 or 2 am an dthen commercials till day break and then clean up any left over snow on the houses and then sleepy time!


----------



## Stuffdeer

Done almost all of my commercials once. All of my stuff is open today.  at least it isn't all slop now. But it shows no sign of leeting up. Tonights gonna be a lone one, especially once this stuff freezes rock solid


----------



## 2FAST4U

Im out till the am be safe guys. its gonna be a long night


----------



## alternative

^^^ Really, VIP-- good for you if you can bill em-----Shiait, if i hit my commercials 3 times in a Sunday storm- id be getting b*tched at come invoice time. Its not that bad *(yet) - Ive only pushed a couple of my open accts so far but made a quick pass thru a couple others just to see how bad they were, and its not crazy bad- Its slushy, but screw it- one time and done and bill accordingly.

Edit- how are the snowblowers handling this stuff?


----------



## Lightningllc

All I have to say is [email protected]


----------



## 24v6spd

alternative;1149895 said:


> ^^^ Really, VIP-- good for you if you can bill em-----Shiait, if i hit my commercials 3 times in a Sunday storm- id be getting b*tched at come invoice time. Its not that bad *(yet) - Ive only pushed a couple of my open accts so far but made a quick pass thru a couple others just to see how bad they were, and its not crazy bad- Its slushy, but screw it- one time and done and bill accordingly.
> 
> Edit- how are the snowblowers handling this stuff?


 Actually I just tried mine out and it's working surprisingly well.


----------



## m297

silvetouch;1149621 said:


> Just wanted to give everyone a heads up....1 of my subs just told me DOT motor carrier are pulling people over out of Angelos again.


Which location? Farmington or Wixom?????????


----------



## BossPlow2010

Lightningllc;1149925 said:


> All I have to say is [email protected]


Ya 2 stage snowblowers are getting clogged. Snow is heavy as $h!t! and this is all going to freeze tommorow.


----------



## michigancutter

Hey alternative, Hows it looking on your side of town. I heard u only have a couple inches??
I have 6 inches here in casco, just got back in from riding the snowmobiles.
thanks


----------



## alternative

michigancutter;1149987 said:


> Hey alternative, Hows it looking on your side of town. I heard u only have a couple inches??
> I have 6 inches here in casco, just got back in from riding the snowmobiles.
> thanks


Yeah 2 tops... seems to be lettin up

Why didnt you invite me to come ride the sleds? lol-- 
Actually use to go ride up by you all the time- my aunt/uncle live on County line.
I sold mine a couple yrs ago when we had a busy winter and i only used it like once, i dont have time for winter toys.. but summer toys are a diff. story.- i make time


----------



## 24v6spd

alternative;1150068 said:


> Yeah 2 tops... seems to be lettin up
> 
> Why didnt you invite me to come ride the sleds? lol--
> Actually use to go ride up by you all the time- my aunt/uncle live on County line.
> I sold mine a couple yrs ago when we had a busy winter and i only used it like once, i dont have time for winter toys.. but summer toys are a diff. story.- i make time


Where is that S.C.S?


----------



## alternative

^ Yes SCS barely 2" but temps are falling fast and wind is pickin up... gonna suck tonight


----------



## MikeLawnSnowLLC

they are saying snow till 11 but i think its starting to wind down now.


----------



## Lightningllc

Xpress. We need advice


----------



## Allor Outdoor

Man I am totally confused. They are saying it will be over by midnight...but then we will be getting another 2-4 inches from midnight through the day tomorrow.

Its going to be a very interesting 36 hours!


----------



## 2FAST4U

Picking up my sidewalk guy (new first storm) in the harbors on hall road, things are slowing down, a good 6". Crust on top ice on the bottom. The new guy might kill me tonight, he's never done snow before. Rofl


----------



## MikeLawnSnowLLC

shiat i dunno if i should do my residentials tonight or if i should wait until the morning... any thoughts?


----------



## ChaseCreekSnow

Yea, we are a bit lost for words...we fought it from 6 this morning to mid afternoon---just did whatever was open today and no resi's yet...Everything gets done tonight...gonna be scary. We had to park the trucks cuz we were fighting a losing battle...still getting it big time here in livonia/farmington.


----------



## grassmaster06

This is heavy wet crazy snow .this snow is killer on equipment its almost stopping the truck on the longer runs ,I'm not looking forward to the resi's tonight


----------



## michigancutter

alternative;1150068 said:


> Yeah 2 tops... seems to be lettin up
> 
> Why didnt you invite me to come ride the sleds? lol--
> Actually use to go ride up by you all the time- my aunt/uncle live on County line.
> I sold mine a couple yrs ago when we had a busy winter and i only used it like once, i dont have time for winter toys.. but summer toys are a diff. story.- i make time


Your more then welcome to come out any time alternative. No kidding im 4miles east of county line. Already seen like 3 or 4 sleds out this afternoon. I try to make time for winter & summer toys. Whats the point of busting your butt and not being able to have fun with the family. might as well work for mcdonalds then.lol
Glad there is only a couple inches by you, have a condo over there and dont feel like dealing with a big mess, havent touched it yet because they wont pay for multiable pushes
thanks for the update in the shores


----------



## michigancutter

MikeLawnSnowLLC;1150166 said:


> shiat i dunno if i should do my residentials tonight or if i should wait until the morning... any thoughts?


I called most of my ressi and told them they would be done in the morning do to the heavy and blowing snow, commercials first tonight then ressis and hope for the best. I dont even think im salting till monday evening, due to the cold temps and blowing, i think its going to be a waste of product.
I just heard that my area is getting another 4-8 inches by monday night due to the lake effect from huron. GREAT


----------



## MikeLawnSnowLLC

damn that sucks ass! no thanks!


----------



## Lightningllc

Wind drifts this sucks. My sidewalk guys I feel bad for them


----------



## Lightningllc

Just hit a deer with a 9'2 xt. Couldn't find it. Damn


----------



## terrapro

Wow, what just happened...Whenever the last time I posted was until now has been completely erased from my mind. We didn't even finish everything because we had to hit some 24/7 jobs twice. I am so whipped I can't even count my money payup

I am going to have a beer maybe 2 and go to bed so I can do it all over again tomorrow.


----------



## BossPlow2010

Anyone familar with diesel water seperators? My light keeps going on and off every hour or so. I just had it emptied last Monday so I don't think it could be full. 

I hope the snowstorm on Christmas isn't like this!


----------



## Plow man Foster

Did all Commercial 2+ 
Then my driveway guys are out now 
WTF is up with all the kids or other companies STEALING my stakes i put out!
I JUST PUT them out like a week or so ago


----------



## terrapro

NOAA says

Snow showers and widespread blowing snow before 1am, then widespread blowing snow and a chance of snow showers after 1am

 HA okay


----------



## snowman6

Just got in. Man I am beat. Prob going to eat everything in site lol then hit the hay Got everything done except one resi. I will take care of that tomm afternoon. They are out of town lol. Well to all the guys going out later or in the early A.M please be safe it's no fun between Walled Lake and Milford.


----------



## michigancutter

Just called everyone in. Starting at 11:00, man do i feel sorry for my walk guys it looks nasty out there.lol Hows salt or calcium working out there. Is anyone even salting tonight???


----------



## Blademasters

*Hydraulic line*

Who in the metro area does 24hr Hydro line repair?


----------



## P&M Landscaping

All done! Great push in all


----------



## 2FAST4U

Just in that was great, new sidewalk guy did good. Cant wait to do cleanups tomorrow, should be interesting!!!

P.s. My earthway capped out on me tonight. Wheel locked up on it and theres a load noise coming from the gear box any ideas?


----------



## Sharpcut 1

2FAST4U;1150557 said:


> Just in that was great, new sidewalk guy did good. Cant wait to do cleanups tomorrow, should be interesting!!!
> 
> P.s. My earthway capped out on me tonight. Wheel locked up on it and theres a load noise coming from the gear box any ideas?


Do you run an agitator pin in your hopper?? If so, it probably got caught up in your material and broke the gearcase.


----------



## PlowingMI

That was fun! I thought it was raining snow this afternoon, and now its an ice rink out there. Good 12 hour push. now for some zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz. hope all went well for everyone!


----------



## Lightningllc

24 hours and still got another 5 hrs to go. Love it. Lol


----------



## BossPlow2010

Ya I wish I was done but still have a few more hours


----------



## michigancutter

we have at least 4 5hours left. anyone salting


----------



## amerivetservice

BossPlow2010;1150303 said:


> Anyone familar with diesel water seperators? My light keeps going on and off every hour or so. I just had it emptied last Monday so I don't think it could be full.
> 
> I hope the snowstorm on Christmas isn't like this!


It might not be full, just frozen. Also you might be getting condensate in your fuel from either the fuel station or your own fuel tank. Keep it more than half full on really cold days if you can.

Mine acts up all the time, but doesn't fully drain until spring. Also if I let it get close to empty and sit overnight I'm asking for trouble.


----------



## Lawn Vet

2FAST4U;1150557 said:


> Just in that was great, new sidewalk guy did good. Cant wait to do cleanups tomorrow, should be interesting!!!
> 
> P.s. My earthway capped out on me tonight. Wheel locked up on it and theres a load noise coming from the gear box any ideas?


Your gearbox is working its way off center. I had the same problem. I sacrificed a pair of vice grips to help hold it in place until I could fix it...which never happened but it worked.


----------



## Eastside Eric

I have a 94 GMC and the 4 wheel worked all night but I turned it off for about an hour and when I got back in 4 wheel was out. I can put it in neutral and back into 2 wheel but when I shift it to 4 it does not work. Any ideas of what is going on?
Thanks in advance.


----------



## Lightningllc

Now the phone calls begin. We ha fun


----------



## Stuffdeer

Just got in. 23 hours straight, what a night! Broke my brand new xt


----------



## Keith_480231

Hey there Eastside Eric still talk to Jason Pallas? Just wondering.


----------



## Eastside Eric

Keith_480231;1150632 said:


> Hey there Eastside Eric still talk to Jason Pallas? Just wondering.


Yep, just talked to him last night...this morning....whatever it was


----------



## Keith_480231

Next time you talk to him tell him Keith Hutchins said hello.Thanks.


----------



## Eastside Eric

Keith_480231;1150642 said:


> Next time you talk to him tell him Keith Hutchins said hello.Thanks.


Will do. I will be talking to him later today.


----------



## amerivetservice

Eastside Eric;1150619 said:


> I have a 94 GMC and the 4 wheel worked all night but I turned it off for about an hour and when I got back in 4 wheel was out. I can put it in neutral and back into 2 wheel but when I shift it to 4 it does not work. Any ideas of what is going on?
> Thanks in advance.


If it's "pushbutton shift" check the actuator motor on the transfer case. You'll hear it shift if you're under there while someone else pushes the button. If not (or if the motor's working) then check the "hub" actuator on the front axle (usually the right side of middle). The front axle one can be electric or vacuum operated.

An idea: Take it in a warm shop for a few hours and let it thaw out, then see if it works. It might just be a little slow in the cold, like the rest of us.


----------



## amerivetservice

Eastside Eric;1150619 said:


> I have a 94 GMC and the 4 wheel worked all night but I turned it off for about an hour and when I got back in 4 wheel was out. I can put it in neutral and back into 2 wheel but when I shift it to 4 it does not work. Any ideas of what is going on?
> Thanks in advance.


Also check your fuses if it has an actuator motor....also the motor should have a relay to check.


----------



## TKO1

Finally done.


----------



## bln

Now that you all are back in bed it is time to go clean up them drifts, they are bad


----------



## michigancutter

What a shiatty snow fall. All my sites are full of ice and calcium isnt melting it. Anyone having this same problem. This wind sucks one site has been plowed 4 times already and still is snow covered.
Calgun take me away.lol


----------



## firelwn82

18 hours straight. 2 hour nap and now the phone is ringing off the hook... Back to work got bills to pay. Can you say double payup I see plenty of beers in my near future... I hope mother nature took it easy on us all..


----------



## alternative

michigancutter;1150696 said:


> What a shiatty snow fall. All my sites are full of ice and calcium isnt melting it. Anyone having this same problem. This wind sucks one site has been plowed 4 times already and still is snow covered.
> *Calgun* take me away.lol


Is that what you call your strain of MJ...lol

that'll do the trick- screw calgon.Thumbs Up

and screw the phone- im not answering it...I just wanna sleep. Last sleep i had was Friday night. I feel like ****.


----------



## Eastside Eric

amerivetservice;1150656 said:


> An idea: Take it in a warm shop for a few hours and let it thaw out, then see if it works. It might just be a little slow in the cold, like the rest of us.


Gonna try to thaw it out first at the shop, hope that takes care of it. Don't really want to get underneath it outside today! 
Thanks for the help


----------



## Plow man Foster

This has to be the worse first snow fall we've had in a while!
 is this a peak at whats to come?!??!?!?!?!?!?!?
I really hope not!

Its colddddddd!!! Just got frost bite from shoveling!


----------



## magnatrac

Well that was fun I was glad that we got that wet crap off most of our jobs yesterday. I cannot belive the drifts that formed in a couple of hours last night. It seems the most impressive ones always land just out of reach of the plow. We did have luck with a blower on our jobs with alot of walks. The trick was shoveling the wet stuff off yesterday. I am glad I have my little pre wet system on my salter. It was nice to see things actually start melting. All in all it was an ok night. Way too much work for a first event but no major problems. 2 hours of sleep since yesterday morning, I wish I could go to bed. Oh well thats what tonight is for ! Off to lay some wood floors at my other job.

, shaun


----------



## asps4u

I too am so glad I scraped that heavy stuff yesterday afternoon! Made clearing this morning so much easier. And I agree, the drifts were ridiculous! Total I had in Commerce was 5.5" than drove to my collision shop this morning in Redford (1.5 hrs to go 18 miles ) there was only about 2.5" of light fluffy powder in my lot. Easiest push for me of the whole event! I hope there's nothing coming soon, as I sure would like some sleep tonight


----------



## flykelley

Been up for 30 hours now, my butt is dragging. Headed to bed soon. This storm Kicked my ass. Worst night that I have ever had in this buisness. Im starting to dislike a few new customers. Updates after I sleep.

Mike


----------



## Theodora

terrapro;1063938 said:


> From what I have seen he doesn't really promise anything other than he will come plow your drive or come mow your lawn when ever he feels like it. The customers end up paying a cheap price and getting cheap service. He might show up only 3-4 times a season so he actually isn't lowballing just providing poor service.


We signed up for his service in October (missed the August 31 cut off). I think it was $159 then. We opted for the $199 level, where we would get the walk cleared to our front door as well. I live in Troy. We have more than the 2 inches minimum that we are contracted to have plowed. I have neither seen nor heard from the Lawn and Snow King. I called this morning, and got the answering machine.

The answering machine said that the plows would start rolling Sunday evening, or early Monday, if we got 2 inches of snow. They haven't returned my call yet.

I am 8 1/2 months pregnant, and my husband is working two jobs.

I wish I had found this before I contracted with them:

http://www.bbb.org/eastern-michigan...nce/lawn-snow-king-in-northville-mi-90010524/

Thanks for letting me add my experience. It would appear that you gentlemen are correct... you get what you pay for with service.


----------



## Theodora

Okay, after reading the last several posts, I'll hold off judgement on The Lawn and Snow King just yet... wow, I didn't realize what a tough night it was for you guys. I guess the temperature makes a huge difference in the snow clearing business, even when there isn't that much coverage.

Thanks for enlightening me.

I hope ya'll get a chance to get some rest soon!


----------



## bln

Lawn and snow king is what it is. You are not the first homeowner to come on these sites asking our aponions and or advice. If that address with the bbb is good, send your husband. Not you as you are pregnant, wasn't intended to sound sexist.


----------



## 24v6spd

Glad to be home. Roads seem worse today than last night especially I-75.


----------



## saltoftheearth

24v6spd;1151138 said:


> Glad to be home. Roads seem worse today than last night especially I-75.


Love the equipment list !

NRA Life Member


----------



## CJSLAWNSERVICE

Theodora;1151044 said:


> Okay, after reading the last several posts, I'll hold off judgement on The Lawn and Snow King just yet... wow, I didn't realize what a tough night it was for you guys. I guess the temperature makes a huge difference in the snow clearing business, even when there isn't that much coverage.
> 
> Thanks for enlightening me.
> 
> I hope ya'll get a chance to get some rest soon!


If you can cancel payment, or get out I would recommend doing this . It was a rough night , however most of our residential customers were serviced twice, Once last night so driveways were passable. and once early AM to clear sidewalks and touch up drifting snow .

Try to find a local contractor who can provide you with references in your neighborhood , a member of a local chamber of commerce or BBB, or ask some friends who they have had good luck with !

There are a few members on here who service the area... most do a excellent job. ( Most will be sleeping for the next day however )

Best of luck to you .


----------



## smoore45

*Private Road in Dexter needs plowing*

Hey guys,

Just had a friend of mine call and needs to get his neighborhood's small private road plowed for the rest of the season(I guess he got someone to do it today). It is only a 1/4 mile long and ends with a cul-de-sac. He mentioned that there may be a few residents interested in getting their driveways done to. I believe this is right near I-94 off of Baker. Send me a PM and I can get you the info. Thanks.

Shaun


----------



## brookline

Just woke up long day of plowing 20+ hours. Truck worked great considering the storm. I wish i could say the same about my sidewalk crew. 2 blowers broke had to get backups, one spreader broke, wires got ripped from the bottom of their trailer by a snow chunk. lots of repairs to be done there. looks like more salt and touch ups tonight.


----------



## Allor Outdoor

Anyone going to salt tonight?? I am debating although I don't know if it is going to even make a difference!


----------



## cgrappler135

Allor Outdoor;1151367 said:


> Anyone going to salt tonight?? I am debating although I don't know if it is going to even make a difference!


We are thinking of waiting til like 4:30 or 5 in the morn to do our route again. Most of them are only 70% melted anyway. I hate once the snow gets driven over and packed. We used probably 2 tons more than normal!


----------



## PowersTree

I'm going in the morning to salt mine too.


----------



## terrapro

Allor Outdoor;1151367 said:


> Anyone going to salt tonight?? I am debating although I don't know if it is going to even make a difference!


I tried to salt early hoping the sun would help some. We salted walks at 50lbs per K and had good luck. Our bulk at 25-30lbs per K not so good, we hit em with a second app and that helped.


----------



## magnatrac

If you can get paid for the salt I would jump on it. Channel 7 just had a guy on from one of the county garages tell everyone why they are not salting. Oh they also mentioned why they wouldn't put sand down. Too cold to salt and they don't want sand in the sewers !!! I guess thats why detroit is a giant skating rink:laughing: We must all have better salt than them !!!

, shaun


----------



## MikeLawnSnowLLC

We got a partial melt with our salt by applying at a heavy rate. We will be salting tonight though for sure as snow blew around all day and icy conditions still exist.


----------



## 24v6spd

saltoftheearth;1151152 said:


> Love the equipment list !
> 
> NRA Life Member


Thanks! Fellow NRA member and "firearms enthusiast".


----------



## michigancutter

Well calcium worked for crap the second part of the day. I have ice build up everywhere. Gonna take me 5,000 gallons to melt it. This wind is brutal. By the time it was melting it was freezeing again.
Had 2 walk guys quit within the first hour.lol They told me that snow wasnt for them. So i am in need of 2 walk guys for condos in the warren area, if anyone knows somone that needs some extra coin let me know. Thinking of hitting mine agian at 5-6am before rush hour, then agian in the afternoon.


----------



## terrapro

Allor Outdoor;1151367 said:


> Anyone going to salt tonight?? I am debating although I don't know if it is going to even make a difference!





MikeLawnSnowLLC;1151441 said:


> We got a partial melt with our salt by applying at a heavy rate. We will be salting tonight though for sure as snow blew around all day and icy conditions still exist.


Icy everywhere here in Livingston county. AND people driving everywhere?!?! Accidents everywhere. We had a guy in a F250 on a cell phone pass us on Dexter Trail this afternoon (because we were going about 30mphbecause of the ice) then here comes a cop right behind him. They both go over a hill and disappear, whatever. About a 1mile down the road here was this F250 facing the other direction in a ditch and the cop in the next drive up getting their cold gear on HA


----------



## Tscape

smoore45;1151222 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Just had a friend of mine call and needs to get his neighborhood's small private road plowed for the rest of the season(I guess he got someone to do it today). It is only a 1/4 mile long and ends with a cul-de-sac. He mentioned that there may be a few residents interested in getting their driveways done to. I believe this is right near I-94 off of Baker. Send me a PM and I can get you the info. Thanks.
> 
> Shaun


PM sent. :salute:


----------



## silvetouch

michigancutter;1151448 said:


> Well calcium worked for crap the second part of the day. I have ice build up everywhere. Gonna take me 5,000 gallons to melt it. This wind is brutal. By the time it was melting it was freezeing again.
> Had 2 walk guys quit within the first hour.lol They told me that snow wasnt for them. So i am in need of 2 walk guys for condos in the warren area, if anyone knows somone that needs some extra coin let me know. Thinking of hitting mine agian at 5-6am before rush hour, then agian in the afternoon.


i hired a sub for a small apartment complex in Warren, that after salting the other day for me and plowing 1/2 the lot, telle me "I think i'm gonna pass". what is wrong with people???

I'm gonna need some1 too in Warren; not only for the walks, but to plow and salt too. any takers?


----------



## Eastside Eric

amerivetservice;1150656 said:


> check the "hub" actuator on the front axle (usually the right side of middle). .
> 
> .


Tested wires going too hub actuator and it is getting power so I think it might be the actuator which I just replaced last year. Oh well, not messing with that tonight....too tired.
As much of a pain that they were, I kind of miss the old locking hubs!

Thanks


----------



## Lightningllc

I think salting isn't gonna work. We salted heavy and the lots are half melted. Salt isn't gonna melt at 0 and wind chill at -20


----------



## MikeLawnSnowLLC

Gotta figure something out my lots are zero tolerance and most are doctor office buildings so telling them the salt isn't going to work is not an option for me!


----------



## alternative

MikeLawnSnowLLC;1151611 said:


> Gotta figure something out my lots are zero tolerance and most are doctor office buildings so telling them the salt isn't going to work is not an option for me!


Then youre gonna have to fill your salter with Peladow or Dragon melt and pay out the ASZ for the stuff- but it should melt it.


----------



## cuttingedge13

I salted everything very heavily twice. The salt is there, just need time and mother nature to help out. Lots that saw no traffic on Sunday scraped very well and melted pretty good when the sun came out. I think it will be a long day tomorrow of salting and scraping walks with a flat shovel!


----------



## terrapro

MikeLawnSnowLLC;1151611 said:


> Gotta figure something out my lots are zero tolerance and most are doctor office buildings so telling them the salt isn't going to work is not an option for me!


You can always put some liquid down then plow it again. Might not melt the ice but it will break the bond to the surface so you can peel it up...or possibly make it worse.


----------



## Lightningllc

Cole, livinston county sure dropped the ball there roads are horrible compared the Oakland county, Oakland c even cut back and there roads are good. M-36 is a mess along with chilson. I don't know where our road tax on fuel and property tax are going. Oh wait Lansing is doing good.


----------



## bigjeeping

When do we get some more action???


----------



## BossPlow2010

bigjeeping;1151806 said:


> When do we get some more action???


Christmas eve/ Christmas. but that'll change.

What a day! 27 hours straight. I enjoyed the nice 5 hour nap.


----------



## michigancutter

terrapro;1151698 said:


> You can always put some liquid down then plow it again. Might not melt the ice but it will break the bond to the surface so you can peel it up...or possibly make it worse.


Its making it worse! By the time its starts melting, its FROZEN agian from the wind. It a non winning battle. I just keep throwing money at it and hope for the best.


----------



## terrapro

Lightningllc;1151743 said:


> Cole, livinston county sure dropped the ball there roads are horrible compared the Oakland county, Oakland c even cut back and there roads are good. M-36 is a mess along with chilson. I don't know where our road tax on fuel and property tax are going. Oh wait Lansing is doing good.


They sure did, I don't know what is going here. We should have school closing for tomorrow. If you loose traction in 4high thats bad, Every major road is bad, even Grand River is a mess.

I had one of my guys behind me going to plow a private road today and he almost slid into me at Mason and D-19 at a red light. If anything salt the major intersections wouldn't you think. He said he slid 20ft before he was able to stop.

I can't see it getting better from the last time I was on the road with this cold.


----------



## eatonpaving

*i want to quit*

worst plowing i have ever had...all was good till temp dropped, filled the diesel up at 3 am and it quit running... would not start, salt stopped working, one plow would not angle, then the dam spinner on my salt truck fell off....the bracket broke.. i had all but one account done, i was going to salt by hand but the customer said salt would not work cause its to cold....slept 12 hrs....now have to fix all the trucks and its 11 degrees out...... i want to go back to baking donuts again...at least its warm in the bakery....


----------



## Milwaukee

It was good until temp drop and wind chill. It was no fun push snow in skidsteers or loader they lose traction half way push snow.

Almost got frostbite on finger they were turn purple before I got in heated skidsteer for hours before switch with workers who suffered work in 1 skidsteer with no heat or enclosed cab.

No fun when 40 mph blow snow direct to your frozen face it feel like pins are punch your face.

I suggested you read this to prevent frostbite on you or workers. http://www.ridgevrs.org/index.cfm?fs=news.newsView&News_ID=16 pictures of foot are gross there bleed.

But glad jobs was over now expect pray for those calcium chloride to work down on 1/2" snow pack on lot.


----------



## PowersTree

Round 3 done. Well all but one resi driveway. Its at m15 and cranberry lake. Who wants it. Text me. 2482300644. Ill be up till 3 or so.


----------



## PowersTree

That driveway is a call in, that I don't want to handle. Text for details. I seen it. With a truck I'd think 70 easily.

When do you guys think salt is gonna start working? I explained to all of my ho that it just wasn't working, lets wait.


----------



## newhere

I'm still going, have at least 12 hours left. then have to go haul the excavator to pull the dump out of a ditch....driver quit and walked home after I flipped.

Saw a oakland c truck on three wheels today......it was a tandem axle.


----------



## brookline

Well my lots look good on the refreeze. I actually have them down to bare pavement except for the approaches because the city roads still have about a half inch to an inch of hard pack and ice on them. I used 40lbs per K and made sure I got rid of the slush before the temps plummeted so they are lookin pretty. Now when bills go out the payup will look pretty as well. Time to try to get my sleep back to a bit normal good night.


----------



## sefh

NOAA is calling for some snow on Thursday through Saturday. Wondering if this will bring more fun white gold with it??


----------



## flykelley

Im starting to hate HOA. This may be the last time I ever do work for a HOA.:yow!:

Mike


----------



## smoore45

*Droid Weather Apps*

I just got a my first smart phone and love it so far. I probably still don't know 95% of what this thing can do. Anyway, used if for the first storm on Sunday and only had the Weather Channel App and the radar was terrible. It would never load right and only went back like 45 min or so. I don't think it had anything to do with the network or service, because I don't like the Weather Channel radar online either. Can anyone else with a Droid phone recommend a good weather app? Thanks.


----------



## amerivetservice

smoore45;1152280 said:


> I just got a my first smart phone and love it so far. I probably still don't know 95% of what this thing can do. Anyway, used if for the first storm on Sunday and only had the Weather Channel App and the radar was terrible. It would never load right and only went back like 45 min or so. I don't think it had anything to do with the network or service, because I don't like the Weather Channel radar online either. Can anyone else with a Droid phone recommend a good weather app? Thanks.


Just use the wunderground web site. There's an ongoing summary all on one page, with a clickable radar so you get a rough idea up front, and details in one click if you want them. It's at www.wunderground.com .

I'm not sure their forecasts are much better than anyone else's, but their radar is as good as you can get.


----------



## WMHLC

I always use the national weather service. Its not an app puts its the best thing out there.
www.crh.noaa.gov/dtx



smoore45;1152280 said:


> I just got a my first smart phone and love it so far. I probably still don't know 95% of what this thing can do. Anyway, used if for the first storm on Sunday and only had the Weather Channel App and the radar was terrible. It would never load right and only went back like 45 min or so. I don't think it had anything to do with the network or service, because I don't like the Weather Channel radar online either. Can anyone else with a Droid phone recommend a good weather app? Thanks.


----------



## asps4u

smoore45;1152280 said:


> I just got a my first smart phone and love it so far. I probably still don't know 95% of what this thing can do. Anyway, used if for the first storm on Sunday and only had the Weather Channel App and the radar was terrible. It would never load right and only went back like 45 min or so. I don't think it had anything to do with the network or service, because I don't like the Weather Channel radar online either. Can anyone else with a Droid phone recommend a good weather app? Thanks.


Go into the Market and search for Weather Bug Elite, there is a free one (Weather Bug) but I recommend that you pay the $1 for the upgrade to Elite . Best one I've found for the Droid, and I've tried a ton of them. Welcome to the world of Droid, it's so much better than any of my previous Blackberry's. Also there are forums just like plowsite for it, so if you have any questions about what the phone can do, just Google your question and they'll pop up with answers. There really is no limit to what Droid Does :salute:


----------



## terrapro

Anyone going out to Grand Rapids for any reason. Need to pick up a plow out there and we still can't figure the one ton brakes out. Will pay for gas plus.


----------



## redskinsfan34

Anybody got any predictions for thurs. thry Sunday?


----------



## smoore45

amerivetservice;1152286 said:


> ...





WMHLC;1152291 said:


> ...





asps4u;1152304 said:


> ...


Cool, thanks guys.  Yeah, I have the HTC Incredible through Verizon and it has been fun learning everything so far. I don't miss having a keyboard either, the touch screen stuff is pretty intuitive.


----------



## PlowingMI

Does anyone have or know where I can get a Vibrator for my tailgate spreader? 

Thanks

Nick


----------



## flykelley

PlowingMI;1152396 said:


> Does anyone have or know where I can get a Vibrator for my tailgate spreader?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Nick


I would call Bob at Karrier Company in Ohio, he sells a lot of them and people seem to have good luck with his products. www.karrierco.com

Regards Mike


----------



## cgrappler135

PlowingMI;1152396 said:


> Does anyone have or know where I can get a Vibrator for my tailgate spreader?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Nick


I got mine at Angelos! Seemed to work just fine. It was around $100-150. Just make sure u get the small one meant for tailgate spreaders.


----------



## BossPlow2010

sefh;1152093 said:


> NOAA is calling for some snow on Thursday through Saturday. Wondering if this will bring more fun white gold with it??


Ehh that's alright, I'm still tired from the last one.


----------



## silvetouch

*Subs. - Warren - Novi - Farmingto Hills*

I am still looking for a Sub to handle a small site in Warren, walks and plowing and salting.

Also, I have a guy that needs a Sub in Novi area for a commercial and he has about a dozen residential in the farmington hills to Novi area too.

PM me with your contact info and we can go from there.
Thanks.

--- off to dump some more salt and try and scrape some lots some more --


----------



## Lightningllc

Dumped salt this morning, Parking lots look like lakes today, Hopefully they dry up.

Not a bad 2 days considering the snow.


----------



## Matson Snow

BossPlow2010;1152446 said:


> Ehh that's alright, I'm still tired from the last one.


Long Winter ahead my friend.....Buckle-up......payup


----------



## Glockshot73!

asps4u;1152304 said:


> Go into the Market and search for Weather Bug Elite, there is a free one (Weather Bug) but I recommend that you pay the $1 for the upgrade to Elite . Best one I've found for the Droid, and I've tried a ton of them. Welcome to the world of Droid, it's so much better than any of my previous Blackberry's. Also there are forums just like plowsite for it, so if you have any questions about what the phone can do, just Google your question and they'll pop up with answers. There really is no limit to what Droid Does :salute:


Anybody know aof any good weather apps for the blackberry torch, besides Weatherbug Elite?


----------



## Glockshot73!

All my lots were in good shape this AM by around 10, the sunshine really helped, And TCLA Pink product really helps too!

Chris


----------



## Allor Outdoor

I know this isn't the correct fourm, but I just wanted to announct my displeasure with Comcast...

F*** COMCAST!!


----------



## ajslands

Allor Outdoor;1152637 said:


> I know this isn't the correct fourm, but I just wanted to announct my displeasure with Comcast...
> 
> F*** COMCAST!!


Ya we've been having tons of problems with there Internet service and we notice pixelation on the TV.


----------



## terrapro

Allor Outdoor;1152637 said:


> I know this isn't the correct fourm, but I just wanted to announct my displeasure with Comcast...
> 
> F*** COMCAST!!


Them and AT&T can drop off the face of the planet forever and I wouldn't care one bit.


----------



## alternative

asps4u;1152304 said:


> Go into the Market and search for Weather Bug Elite, there is a free one (Weather Bug) but I recommend that you pay the $1 for the upgrade to Elite . Best one I've found for the Droid, and I've tried a ton of them. Welcome to the world of Droid, it's so much better than any of my previous Blackberry's. *Also there are forums just like plowsite for it, so if you have any questions about what the phone can do*, just Google your question and they'll pop up with answers. There really is no limit to what Droid Does :salute:


Blackberry has Crackberry.com---tons of cool info and i actually prefer my Tour Blackberry over all others..and ive tried them all(Basically) except the Droid. My contract allows me new phones every year.


----------



## alternative

PlowingMI;1152396 said:


> Does anyone have or know where I can get a Vibrator for my tailgate spreader?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Nick


Naughty Time Novelty on Hall Rd...

lol


----------



## caitlyncllc

All done till it snows again. A good snow for me, nothin broke. Praise the Lord for a good truck, and people who pay. But I did have to change my signature.


----------



## TheXpress2002

So someone decided to f u k with me today. I cleared this lot yesterday at around 2am. All doors were backdraged and piled on the other side of the parking lot. Someone who thought they were cute thought it would be a joke to pile it against this door. Solid ice. The blade couldn't get in there. I had a plastic shovel and a prybar. Someone is going to get the prybar shoved so far up their ()() if I find out who did this.


----------



## Allor Outdoor

Dude I would be so f'ing pissed. If you find who did it, give me a call and I'll help hold the guy down when you "give" him the prybar!


----------



## PlowingMI

alternative;1152951 said:


> Naughty Time Novelty on Hall Rd...
> 
> lol


for some reason I knew this was coming.

Do you think they have one powerful enough?


----------



## ajslands

TheXpress2002;1153097 said:


> So someone decided to f u k with me today. I cleared this lot yesterday at around 2am. All doors were backdraged and piled on the other side of the parking lot. Someone who thought they were cute thought it would be a joke to pile it against this door. Solid ice. The blade couldn't get in there. I had a plastic shovel and a prybar. Someone is going to get the prybar shoved so far up their ()() if I find out who did this.


Ooo! I'll bet you were cold the whole time you doing that!

If it's a lot new to you this year, then it could be the person that had it last year.
Or an ex employee.


----------



## ajslands

PlowingMI;1153122 said:


> for some reason I knew this was coming.
> 
> Do you think they have one powerful enough?


The one with the turbo should be!

But all in all, Weingartz, Angelos, or any other place that sells salters or plows would be places to check.


----------



## terrapro

TheXpress2002;1153097 said:


> So someone decided to f u k with me today. I cleared this lot yesterday at around 2am. All doors were backdraged and piled on the other side of the parking lot. Someone who thought they were cute thought it would be a joke to pile it against this door. Solid ice. The blade couldn't get in there. I had a plastic shovel and a prybar. Someone is going to get the prybar shoved so far up their ()() if I find out who did this.


I'll tell you this much, it was someone with a V blade.


----------



## Lightningllc

TheXpress2002;1153097 said:


> So someone decided to f u k with me today. I cleared this lot yesterday at around 2am. All doors were backdraged and piled on the other side of the parking lot. Someone who thought they were cute thought it would be a joke to pile it against this door. Solid ice. The blade couldn't get in there. I had a plastic shovel and a prybar. Someone is going to get the prybar shoved so far up their ()() if I find out who did this.


Someone did that to me once, the property owner reviewed the cameras and I found one of his jobs. I piled a 12 foot pile in a loading dock for him. He apologized for it a week later.


----------



## Lightningllc

Netgo show. Sno wars would be a good show


----------



## terrapro

Lightningllc;1153187 said:


> Netgo show. Sno wars would be a good show


It would be funny but...it would influence the snow jockeys to pick on already stressed out real contractors. We have enough problems as it is, we don't need jokes from guys that plow their relatives drives with their snowbear. Allthough that was definately a bigger plow.


----------



## eatonpaving

*dont feel bad.....*



TheXpress2002;1153097 said:


> So someone decided to f u k with me today. I cleared this lot yesterday at around 2am. All doors were backdraged and piled on the other side of the parking lot. Someone who thought they were cute thought it would be a joke to pile it against this door. Solid ice. The blade couldn't get in there. I had a plastic shovel and a prybar. Someone is going to get the prybar shoved so far up their ()() if I find out who did this.


i had the same thing happen to me, at the speed shop i plow someone had piled snow 6 feet high and 15 feet out from the door, the door was glass, the bad thing is it has ballards 5 feet out...i plowed what i could, the owner was pissed....he thinks its one of his tennats he evicked back in the summer....he plowed the lot last year.....what a pain.


----------



## cuttingedge13

TheXpress2002;1153097 said:


> So someone decided to f u k with me today.


If this is a new account you should ask the property owner if he paid the guy from last year.


----------



## Tscape

TheXpress2002;1153097 said:


> So someone decided to f u k with me today. I cleared this lot yesterday at around 2am. All doors were backdraged and piled on the other side of the parking lot. Someone who thought they were cute thought it would be a joke to pile it against this door. Solid ice. The blade couldn't get in there. I had a plastic shovel and a prybar. Someone is going to get the prybar shoved so far up their ()() if I find out who did this.


That takes balls. They must not have been on camera? That being said, my contracts would call that an extra service for which I could charge, making it the problem of the client ultimately. You'd be surprised how much quicker the mystery gets solved when it costs them money.


----------



## Glockshot73!

Xpress it really is a bummer that someone would stoop so low, whether it being someone targeting you or the client. 

___________________________________

Anyhow has anybody notice the new sponsor specializing in half ton plows, thats great for the industry now there making its even easier for joe blow lawn care to turn into joe blow snow plowing, sorry just a rant, business is business i guess. Im wondering if they could get into any trouble for selling those plows to people who dont have the right weight rating on there vehicles, then again i have a standardy duty 7"6" boss on a Dodge Dakota, but i pay my insurance and taxes, hopefully theres an exempt policy for that. 

Sorry if i ranted, ive just lost too many important accounts to my business from people literally outbidding me by half this year.

Chris


----------



## PowersTree

Apps for Droid, weatherbug widget is on my home screen. Instant radar is ok for loading radar images quickly.

I wanna know what kinda apps you buisness smart guys are using. I'm looking for a call screen app, I'm not answering another call while I'm trying to sleep to do your driveway for $15, within the next hour. Also looking for something I can eliminate paper in the field, even if only to transfer into my billing via notes.


----------



## Glockshot73!

PowersTree;1153417 said:


> Apps for Droid, weatherbug widget is on my home screen. Instant radar is ok for loading radar images quickly.
> 
> I wanna know what kinda apps you buisness smart guys are using. I'm looking for a call screen app, I'm not answering another call while I'm trying to sleep to do your driveway for $15, within the next hour. Also looking for something I can eliminate paper in the field, even if only to transfer into my billing via notes.


If you use Quick Books, Intuit has an App that will sync your phone with Quick books information, not sure if you can input info from your phone, but defiantly something to look into, the app is free but i believe there is a monthly subscription rate on the app of 10-20 bucks or so not 100% sure on the price.

Chris


----------



## PowersTree

Also, as a few of you know. I don't plow, yet. Have for 15 years, but just couldn't pull a truck together.

Instead I'm blowing the resis I did sign, and subbing for sidewalks. If you have a large site that you need the walks done, call me. I'm ready to add my second crew, it'd be nice to hear someone would call when in a pinch. Let me know.

Also, I need guys with trucks, to handle jobs that I can't blow. You will collect from customer, ill just call with a description, and what I think its worth.

Areas I've advertised in not yet covered, Bloomfield, Birmingham, Franklin, and Oxford Orion, if my friend doesn't get his truck fixed.


----------



## PowersTree

I can't believe I haven't seen that app. Ill be looking into it, quickbooks is my billing program.


----------



## alternative

Thats so 'F'd up that some "crybaby" competition has to play games like that...so childish. You know it was the previous contractor that you ""stole"" the account from- or someone you took work from elsewhere. Good luck with that Express.


----------



## Luther

Dodgetruckman731;1152630 said:


> All my lots were in good shape this AM by around 10, the sunshine really helped, And TCLA Pink product really helps too!
> 
> Chris


Awesome. Thumbs Up

Yeah...you use that on your lots right?

The Pink works mulch better that salt.


----------



## lmarine

*help with two tons bulk salt spread macomb twp. MI*

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Hi guys seeing if we can get some help here
Our spreader is down till wensday night we need to spread salt in one of our condo sites wensday 8-9 am you pick up salt and spread it down we can pay going rate of $120 a ton
so two tons $240 cash paid on site usally takes us 10 minutes to salt streets clinton twp ,MI


----------



## Luther

You got cash in hand?


----------



## lmarine

Yes cash will meet onsite with it


----------



## Luther

PM me your phone number....


----------



## lmarine

you can call me at 586.604.1398


----------



## lmarine

wasnt pm but here it is


----------



## Luther

He's in route.....might take him 15-20 minutes to get there from right now.

You'll be there, right?


----------



## Luther

He'll have 4 ton on him, just in case 2 is short......:waving:


----------



## Luther

4875 Product Drive, Wixom.

Greg can and will repair it if you wish......let me know.


----------



## Luther

He's there right now.......

How long before you get there?


----------



## cretebaby

Ruh Roh. .........../


----------



## Luther

cretebaby;1153719 said:


> Ruh Roh. .........../


He sounded cool over the phone.....we'll sit tight for a few minutes and give him a chance. :laughing:


----------



## Luther

_:::insert Jeopardy theme music here:::_


----------



## Luther

....soon to hit $130.00 per tonne.....


----------



## cretebaby

TCLA;1153730 said:


> ....soon to hit $130.00 per tonne.....


What are you spreading Canadian salt?


----------



## Luther

Yea.

Like their people it's works better...:salute:


----------



## cretebaby

Do I hear $140...........$140.......going once...........going twice............payup


----------



## Matson Snow

Hungry Canadian Salt Spreads* Mulch *Better......


----------



## Luther

He showed....Rich is taking care of him right now.


----------



## Matson Snow

TCLA;1153745 said:


> He showed....Rich is taking care of him right now.


Thank God that Code Red has Been averted....Whew!!!......


----------



## Allor Outdoor

Hey Fella's 
I know this is REALLY last minute, but a customer of ours who has sites throughout Wayne county called me this morning because their contractor that they used Downriver has been "let go".

There are 7-10 residential sites in the downriver area that need to be serviced NOW, and throughout the season.
If you are interested in this work, please call me at 248-930-4526
YOU MUST HAVE PROOF OF INSURANCE TO DO THE WORK!

Thanks!


----------



## michigancutter

Looking for somone to drop 2 tons on a condo i have in warren. this would need to be done when ever it snows. We only use calcium and its been working like crap with this storm, so im in need of a salt sub. streets only. please dont rape me.lol


----------



## Snowgeek

michigancutter;1154137 said:


> Looking for somone to drop 2 tons on a condo i have in warren. this would need to be done when ever it snows. We only use calcium and its been working like crap with this storm, so im in need of a salt sub. streets only. please dont rape me.lol


pm me. I may be able to help..


----------



## lmarine

Thanks TCLA all went well out there melted the sh** out of it today now time to get my spreader together i will let you know if we need the help " I cant wait till spring!"


----------



## Leisure Time LC

Looks like we are in the clear for a little while.


----------



## Luther

Yeah...bummer.


----------



## 2FAST4U

Channel 7 hinted at something happening tuesday, so maybe a salting?!?


----------



## Leisure Time LC

2FAST4U;1155282 said:


> Channel 7 hinted at something happening tuesday, so maybe a salting?!?


I will take a salting


----------



## Luther

The Brighton Planning Board has officially approved our permitting, which means our Brighton store is now open for business.

For all you Wixom, Milford, Brighton and surrounding area contractors who buy bulk and bagged products on the fly, you can count on us for all your de-icer needs.

We are conveniently located just off 96...at Spencer and Old US 23.

Mike Voories, C.S.P. will be managing the store, and we will be offering specials to our new customers.

One free bag of Pink with your first purchase of anything in the store, and your 10th yard of bulk salt will be *free*. We will be selling bulk salt by the yard. Pre-pay customers will get a discounted rate.

We will have free coffee and misc. food items, and basics like gloves, shovels, oils, and basic snow plow repair parts available.

This venture will be a learning process for us, however the demands of this business is nothing new to us. We will adapt to your retail needs and wants accordingly, and will be open to suggestions on how to serve you better than the competition. 

Thank you for your consideration. :waving:


----------



## firelwn82

Congrats TCLA. I wish you were a little closer to home. Wish you the best.


----------



## terrapro

TCLA;1155295 said:


> The Brighton Planning Board has officially approved our permitting, which means our Brighton store is now open for business.
> 
> For all you Wixom, Milford, Brighton and surrounding area contractors who buy bulk and bagged products on the fly, you can count on us for all your de-icer needs.
> 
> We are conveniently located just off 96...at Spencer and Old US 23.
> 
> Mike Voories, C.S.P. will be managing the store, and we will be offering specials to our new customers.
> 
> One free bag of Pink with your first purchase of anything in the store, and your 10th yard of bulk salt will be *free*. We will be selling bulk salt by the yard. Pre-pay customers will get a discounted rate.
> 
> We will have free coffee and misc. food items, and basics like gloves, shovels, oils, and basic snow plow repair parts available.
> 
> This venture will be a learning process for us, however the demands of this business is nothing new to us. We will adapt to your retail needs and wants accordingly, and will be open to suggestions on how to serve you better than the competition.
> 
> Thank you for your consideration. :waving:


I was just thinking to ask how it was going with the Brighton location. What were your prices again for a pallet of rock salt? Or just link that flier you had previously. Thanks!


----------



## Luther

firelwn82;1155349 said:


> Congrats TCLA. I wish you were a little closer to home. Wish you the best.


Thank you sir!



terrapro;1155352 said:


> I was just thinking to ask how it was going with the Brighton location. What were your prices again for a pallet of rock salt? Or just link that flier you had previously. Thanks!


OK....*MOST* of your de-icer needs. I'm embarrassed to say we do not have bagged rock salt.....yet. 

We will have the three blends of Pink available in 50 lb bags and by the pallet, and also in the homeowner sized shaker jug.


----------



## terrapro

TCLA;1155365 said:


> Thank you sir!
> 
> OK....*MOST* of your de-icer needs. I'm embarrassed to say we do not have bagged rock salt.....yet.
> 
> We will have the three blends of Pink available in 50 lb bags and by the pallet, and also in the homeowner sized shaker jug.


Ok, what are your 50's per pallet? What is your per yd price on bulk? Is your bulk treated with pink?


----------



## asps4u

TCLA;1155295 said:


> The Brighton Planning Board has officially approved our permitting, which means our Brighton store is now open for business.
> 
> For all you Wixom, Milford, Brighton and surrounding area contractors who buy bulk and bagged products on the fly, you can count on us for all your de-icer needs.
> 
> We are conveniently located just off 96...at Spencer and Old US 23.
> 
> Mike Voories, C.S.P. will be managing the store, and we will be offering specials to our new customers.
> 
> One free bag of Pink with your first purchase of anything in the store, and your 10th yard of bulk salt will be *free*. We will be selling bulk salt by the yard. Pre-pay customers will get a discounted rate.
> 
> We will have free coffee and misc. food items, and basics like gloves, shovels, oils, and basic snow plow repair parts available.
> 
> This venture will be a learning process for us, however the demands of this business is nothing new to us. We will adapt to your retail needs and wants accordingly, and will be open to suggestions on how to serve you better than the competition.
> 
> Thank you for your consideration. :waving:


Congrats on finally getting it opened. How long until you'll be a distributor for various equipment? (plows, spreaders, etc.) Or is that not in the plan? Can I have the address? I'm out that way all the time visiting family and would like to stop by and check out the new place :salute: My Uncle owns the little drive-thru coffee shop right there (although now he leases it out to someone else)


----------



## terrapro

asps4u;1155409 said:


> Congrats on finally getting it opened. How long until you'll be a distributor for various equipment? (plows, spreaders, etc.) Or is that not in the plan? Can I have the address? I'm out that way all the time visiting family and would like to stop by and check out the new place :salute: My Uncle owns the little drive-thru coffee shop right there (although now he leases it out to someone else)


The Hot Spot?


----------



## Luther

terrapro;1155390 said:


> Ok, what are your 50's per pallet? What is your per yd price on bulk? Is your bulk treated with pink?


Bulk is not treated with Pink.

I don't mind talking about this, but I really don't want to hijack thread to be about us. I don't want to bore or upset those who are not interested....

Here is a link to find your answers Cole.

View attachment Brighton Salt Prices flyer 12-13-10.pdf


----------



## saltoftheearth

*Grand Opening*

Good Luck and best wishes with the new venture.


----------



## Matson Snow

TCLA;1155438 said:


> Bulk is not treated with Pink.
> 
> I don't mind talking about this, but I really don't want to hijack thread to be about us. I don't want to bore or upset those who are not interested....
> 
> Here is a link to find your answers Cole.
> 
> View attachment 87021


Looks like Great Prices.....Whats wrong with a little Thread Hijacking and Shameless

plugging........Congrats and i hope to stop by some day and see the Location....:salute:


----------



## terrapro

TCLA;1155438 said:


> Bulk is not treated with Pink.
> 
> I don't mind talking about this, but I really don't want to hijack thread to be about us. I don't want to bore or upset those who are not interested....
> 
> Here is a link to find your answers Cole.
> 
> View attachment 87021


Thanks Jim, I will save it to my desktop.


----------



## Glockshot73!

Does anybody here have any experience with the Meyer blaster spreader series? I'm in the process of switching form liquid to granular and was just wondering if anybody has a favorite tailgate spreader ?

Info is greatly appreciated

Chris


----------



## magnatrac

I really like the new buyers tgs07. It can run bulk, sand, or bagged . It is $ 1300 - 1500 depending on where you see it listed. It will be my next spreader. I love the little buyers I have already, it does what our snow ex can due for 1/3 the price.

, shaun


----------



## bln

I don't have any experience with their spreaders but if is anything like their plows, run.


----------



## magnatrac

bln;1155938 said:


> I don't have any experience with their spreaders but if is anything like their plows, run.


Personal experience ? Or a story for a cousins brothers neighbors best friend ? Just curious, because I was looking at there v plow for my next truck. It won't be untill next season but I like to research before buying. As far as their tailgate spreaders go I think they are reliable. From personal experience I can tell you that mine has been better than my old snow ex and the western that was on my brothers truck. That is the reason why I would reccommend them.
, shaun


----------



## bln

Hey magnatrac, I was speaking on apersonal level. I have used meyer, western and boss. All were purchased new. Every time I used the meyer I had to fix it. Never had that problem with the western or the boss. Meyer has left such a bad taste in my mouth that I won't hang out with anyone neamed meyer.


----------



## eatonpaving

*plows*



bln;1156107 said:


> Hey magnatrac, I was speaking on apersonal level. I have used meyer, western and boss. All were purchased new. Every time I used the meyer I had to fix it. Never had that problem with the western or the boss. Meyer has left such a bad taste in my mouth that I won't hang out with anyone neamed meyer.


well i have 2 westerns and a meyers, the unimount on my dump truck is the best plow i have ever owned, the meyers on of of my pickups has went strong for 3 years now(not one problem) the cable western on my stake bed is the worst plow ever...its a peice of junk, worked great till the first storm, right off the bat it would not angle....i would take a meyers over this cable anyday..........


----------



## magnatrac

bln;1156107 said:


> Hey magnatrac, I was speaking on apersonal level. I have used meyer, western and boss. All were purchased new. Every time I used the meyer I had to fix it. Never had that problem with the western or the boss. Meyer has left such a bad taste in my mouth that I won't hang out with anyone neamed meyer.


 Oh good I though you were talking about the buyers plows since it was posted after my post ! We had one meyer plow back in the day so I can't speak one way or another. I don't know anything about their spreader either. I know how you feel about bad equipment, I feel that way about my f-350 L.O.L !!!

, shaun


----------



## TheXpress2002

PlowingMI;1156190 said:


> Amen.
> 
> Any snow in the near future?


Possible clipper on Tuesday. Eyes on the 23rd, 27th, and 29th Way too far out to call.

That will be $4.13

No refunds, exchanges, or plowsite credits for new smilely faces

Just kidding. Trying to lighten the mood.

We should all take up quilting and knitting in our spare time. We can then exchange the hats, mittens and blankets at our group meeting the first and third Thursday every month. Knitting needles and pin cushions are not allowed at the meetings. (for obvious reasons)


----------



## VIPHGM

My plow needs a new blanket....Think you can have it done for me by the new year?


----------



## magnatrac

TheXpress2002;1156229 said:


> Possible clipper on Tuesday. Eyes on the 23rd, 27th, and 29th Way too far out to call.
> 
> That will be $4.13
> 
> No refunds, exchanges, or plowsite credits for new smilely faces
> 
> Just kidding. Trying to lighten the mood.
> 
> We should all take up quilting and knitting in our spare time. We can then exchange the hats, mittens and blankets at our group meeting the first and third Thursday every month. Knitting needles and pin cushions are not allowed at the meetings. (for obvious reasons)


Will punch and pie be served at these meetings ?


----------



## Metro Lawn

Wow, I missed alot while I was away from here this week. lol If the storm wasn't bad enough, the city hands me 1100+ code violation properties to do yesterday. 

Mike (LCA) Did you get someone to do that salt for you? If not, give me a call.


----------



## TheXpress2002

Metro Lawn;1156299 said:


> Wow, I missed alot while I was away from here this week. lol If the storm wasn't bad enough, the city hands me 1100+ code violation properties to do yesterday.
> 
> Mike (LCA) Did you get someone to do that salt for you? If not, give me a call.


Hey it could be worse. You could be the contractor shoveling the seats and stacking the field for the Minnesota/Chicago game on Monday. Your thinking thank god the Lions play indoors.


----------



## 2FAST4U

michigancutter;1156297 said:


> Wow, you guys have way to much time on your hands. Losing jobs and gaining jobs are part of the business!! I have lost jobs to suppliers i buy from, but i have also got jobs from supplies too. Its all part of the game. Im sure somwhere along the way we have all lost jobs to each other no matter what the circumstance is. If im in a pinch ill buy from who ever has the product i need weather there just a supplier or a maintenance company. This is why we can never work together, people are always worried about the other guy, or what he has or how he got so big or why is he making a million and im not, its all ********, if we all can work together we can change the industry and set standards, but this will never happen because we cant come together as an industry. what a shame. just my opinion.


Another well spoken response, and I agree 100% 
We should all be able to work together in this industry, no one of us will ever be able to plow every account, so why not work together and fillter out the lowballers and bring this industry (and its pricing) back to what it was years ago.


----------



## Stuffdeer

michigancutter;1156480 said:


> Well why not! plumers,mechanics,,roofers,brick layers, and most other industries have some kind of standards when doing business. WE dont. Why is that??? it shouldnt matter if your a million dolllar company or a hundred dollar company we should all have to follow some kind of guide line. I mean prices on work in our industry verys so much that it makes me sick. Example: Prices on mulch installs. I have seen prices as high as 150yrd put down to 25yrd put down. i mean come on that much of a differance and its the same mulch, how can that be?? morally its not right.


Morally its not right to charge a customer 150 a yard to install mulch if we can do it at 25 a yard. But that's business, get used to it. Lol

I do agree that we should have an industry standard, but its business. Being a good business usually doesn't mean running it on morals, unless you don't want to make money and have it be a hobby....


----------



## Glockshot73!

I feel that carrying good morals with your business can only help you out, especially in the long run, u install a yard of mulch for a guy at 125 and the guy down the street for 60 . Word gets back to the other guy he relized he got ripped off by you, no more work or recocmnendations from that customer


----------



## 2FAST4U

michigancutter;1156480 said:


> Well why not! plumers,mechanics,,roofers,brick layers, and most other industries have some kind of standards when doing business. WE dont. Why is that??? it shouldnt matter if your a million dolllar company or a hundred dollar company we should all have to follow some kind of guide line. I mean prices on work in our industry verys so much that it makes me sick. Example: Prices on mulch installs. I have seen prices as high as 150yrd put down to 25yrd put down. i mean come on that much of a differance and its the same mulch, how can that be?? morally its not right.


Why not what? I agree with you that our industry should have standards and guide lines.


----------



## Do It All Do It Right

Milwaukee;1156339 said:


> We are thinking about have plowsite meeting at Hop's Barley bar grill in Allen Park. We still figure what date We was think Friday-Sunday 5 p.m. to late.
> 
> They allow 18 years or old. http://maps.google.com/maps?f=q&sou...218689&spn=0.235045,0.441513&t=h&z=11&iwloc=A
> 
> This located pretty close to lots members in Downriver I know or we could drive to Novi at tool's.


 We are in for a meeting. Set the date and time. They have good food there and great prices.


----------



## bigjeeping

Tscape;1156777 said:


> The free market works. This country is great! If we could only get rid of liberal Democrats and socialists.ussmileyflag


..or put them all to work and abolish welfare.


----------



## VIPHGM

Hey question... I have a large apartment complex that is requesting me to keep coming out and servicing them everyday? They have some ice build up in parking spots... but i have thrown tons of salt on this lot already.... its an all inclusive but i just feel like there taking full advantage of me... is anyone else experiencing this with there sites from the ice build up where the cars are parking? any kind of large lot? could i be charging for this? we have been out there every day with plows and skid steers cleaning up and moving ice and snow.... i just want this damn storm to be done with...


----------



## Tscape

Write it into your contract language.


----------



## P&M Landscaping

Few things regarding the last few posts on here. First of all, I buy my supplies from whoever has the best prices and customer service. Competitor or not. Also, I don't look at all of you guys on this forum as competition. At the fairly young age 0f 19, I look to all you guys for advice and a few members on here have given tons of valuable info in getting my business setup and legal. Heck, even some have thrown me some work. Prices have gone to pot in this industry in my opinion because everyone is out to do the job cheaper than the other guy, I see it as if we try not to "step on each others toes, the industry wouldn't be in the poor shape that it is. I hate to beat a deadhorse here, but I take this forum for knowledge, and have the garbage that is said by some members with a grain of salt. On another note, looks to be snowing at a pretty good clip here, I would love to throw some salt


----------



## cuttingedge13

VIPHGM;1156847 said:


> Hey question... I have a large apartment complex that is requesting me to keep coming out and servicing them everyday? They have some ice build up in parking spots... but i have thrown tons of salt on this lot already.... its an all inclusive but i just feel like there taking full advantage of me... is anyone else experiencing this with there sites from the ice build up where the cars are parking? any kind of large lot? could i be charging for this? we have been out there every day with plows and skid steers cleaning up and moving ice and snow.... i just want this damn storm to be done with...


All inclusive are tricky, you have to allow for clean up time and return trips, especially at apartments and condos. I really only like to do all inclusive with year round customers, that way it's easier to average out the burden of a bad snow removal season. I do have some "snow only" all inclusive customers, but we have worked together for years and they have reasonable expectations. Be sure to track all of your time and expense's for this project to help adjust your bid for next year. If the customer truly appreciates your service they will stick with you. If they're just looking for the best price, they may not be a good fit for your company. Also, I would rather have my customer call and "complain" everyday and give me a chance to make them happy versus having them not call and just dumping you the next season.


----------



## cuttingedge13

P&M Landscaping;1156861 said:


> Prices have gone to pot in this industry in my opinion because everyone is out to do the job cheaper than the other guy, I see it as if we try not to "step on each others toes, the industry wouldn't be in the poor shape that it is.


Never bid against the other guy! I don't even want to know what they are bidding before I come up with a price. You should only "bid" against yourself, at what price can I do this job and still make the profit I want. I've been involved with companies that were out to beat every bodies prices no matter what. They ended up with a lot of work and a lot of unhappy customers. They're now out of business!


----------



## Allor Outdoor

VIPHGM;1156847 said:


> Hey question... I have a large apartment complex that is requesting me to keep coming out and servicing them everyday? They have some ice build up in parking spots... but i have thrown tons of salt on this lot already.... its an all inclusive but i just feel like there taking full advantage of me... is anyone else experiencing this with there sites from the ice build up where the cars are parking? any kind of large lot? could i be charging for this? we have been out there every day with plows and skid steers cleaning up and moving ice and snow.... i just want this damn storm to be done with...


Ahh yes...that us the problem with an all inclusive salt contract. They will keep asking for more and more and more! They dont care what it is costing you because it is "all inclusive". People think twice about asking for more salt when they know they are getting charged for it. 
If you were taking an all inclusive vacation, I'm sure you wouldn't limit yourself to only 2 or 3 drinks!

Good luck!


----------



## Tscape

Anybody who writes an open ended contract for as much product as the customer asks must not want to succeed in business.


----------



## bigjeeping

Man, I hope we have a wicked winter.. I need to pay some bills!!!!


----------



## bigjeeping

On that note.. Tscape: Am I paid to date? lol


----------



## Luther

Ok.....at the risk of sounding like a kook did anyone else see the 3 strange lights in the sky this morning around 4:30am??

I did not see them, but was on the phone with someone who was watching them maneuver unlike any plane or helicopter he has seen. He was freaked and had never seen anything like it before. He thought at first it was a plane, but he says it wasn't. 3 white lights, 2 large and one small in formation. No strobes... Very low flying.

Came from the west, stopped, went north for a short bit then turned and quickly accelerated back to the west out of sight. 

This would have been in the Canton area near 275 & Michigan Avenue.....


----------



## flykelley

TCLA;1157133 said:


> Ok.....at the risk of sounding like a kook did anyone else see the 3 strange lights in the sky this morning around 4:30am??
> 
> I did not see them, but was on the phone with someone who was watching them maneuver unlike any plane or helicopter he has seen. He was freaked and had never seen anything like it before. He thought at first it was a plane, but he says it wasn't. 3 white lights, 2 large and one small in formation. No strobes... Very low flying.
> 
> Came from the west, stopped, went north for a short bit then turned and quickly accelerated back to the west out of sight.
> 
> This would have been in the Canton area near 275 & Michigan Avenue.....


Thats it they are coming to get us!!! Run Fast Run.prsport

Mike


----------



## Glockshot73!

Before we know it aliens will be outbidding us all:laughing:


----------



## Matson Snow

TCLA;1157133 said:


> Ok.....at the risk of sounding like a kook did anyone else see the 3 strange lights in the sky this morning around 4:30am??
> 
> I did not see them, but was on the phone with someone who was watching them maneuver unlike any plane or helicopter he has seen. He was freaked and had never seen anything like it before. He thought at first it was a plane, but he says it wasn't. 3 white lights, 2 large and one small in formation. No strobes... Very low flying.
> 
> Came from the west, stopped, went north for a short bit then turned and quickly accelerated back to the west out of sight.
> 
> This would have been in the Canton area near 275 & Michigan Avenue.....


No...You Don't sound like a Kook.....

Hey Bud....Lets Party.....


----------



## Luther

Dodgetruckman731;1157149 said:


> Before we know it aliens will be outbidding us all:laughing:


That's funny....


----------



## Luther

Matson Snow;1157156 said:


> No...You Don't sound like a Kook.....
> 
> Hey Bud....Lets Party.....


I would pass for the dude on the right back then....but my hair was not that short.


----------



## asps4u

TCLA;1157169 said:


> I would pass for the dude on the right back then....but my hair was not that short.


You mean that's not a pic of you, Troy, & Greg back in the day?


----------



## Matson Snow

asps4u;1157175 said:


> You mean that's not a pic of you, Troy, & Greg back in the day?


:laughing::laughing:...Back in the day...They look like that Now.....


----------



## Tscape

bigjeeping;1157018 said:


> On that note.. Tscape: Am I paid to date? lol


Square like Donny Osmond.


----------



## cretebaby

TCLA;1156797 said:


> If you are picking it up yourself, I will make this happen.:waving:


I am on my way.


----------



## Greenstar lawn

TCLA;1157133 said:


> Ok.....at the risk of sounding like a kook did anyone else see the 3 strange lights in the sky this morning around 4:30am??
> 
> I did not see them, but was on the phone with someone who was watching them maneuver unlike any plane or helicopter he has seen. He was freaked and had never seen anything like it before. He thought at first it was a plane, but he says it wasn't. 3 white lights, 2 large and one small in formation. No strobes... Very low flying.
> 
> Came from the west, stopped, went north for a short bit then turned and quickly accelerated back to the west out of sight.
> 
> This would have been in the Canton area near 275 & Michigan Avenue.....


Possibly Northern lights?


----------



## Luther

Not hardly based on it's movement that he was describing to me. 

He wasn't pulling my leg either.


----------



## Tscape

Weather balloon... for the skeptics
Chinese missle...for the conspiracy theorists
Brickman...for the paranoid


----------



## terrapro

Tscape;1157314 said:


> Weather balloon... for the skeptics
> Chinese missle...for the conspiracy theorists
> Brickman...for the paranoid


I can't be a UFO for the win?


----------



## Greenstar lawn

my buddy/roommate a few years ago was driving down a road in the sticks and he saw a strange lights in the sky and him and a few other cars pulled over to watch it and he said the lights kind of were just sitting in a spot and with in a blink of an eye they moved farther away and he said he couldn't hear a sound. He said he has never seen anything move that fast.


----------



## Luther

Tscape;1157314 said:


> Weather balloon... for the skeptics
> Chinese missle...for the conspiracy theorists
> Brickman...for the paranoid


Hahahahahah...:laughing:

:salute:


----------



## Tscape

terrapro;1157328 said:


> I can't be a UFO for the win?


Oh, there's no doubt it was a UFO. By definition it was an _*unidentified flying object *_because nobody can say WTF it was.


----------



## eatonpaving

TCLA;1157133 said:


> Ok.....at the risk of sounding like a kook did anyone else see the 3 strange lights in the sky this morning around 4:30am??
> 
> I did not see them, but was on the phone with someone who was watching them maneuver unlike any plane or helicopter he has seen. He was freaked and had never seen anything like it before. He thought at first it was a plane, but he says it wasn't. 3 white lights, 2 large and one small in formation. No strobes... Very low flying.
> 
> Came from the west, stopped, went north for a short bit then turned and quickly accelerated back to the west out of sight.
> 
> This would have been in the Canton area near 275 & Michigan Avenue.....


it was 2 rc planes and one nitro heli with lights....the guys at the dump fly early in the morning...i have flown their a few times..


----------



## bigjeeping

A B-2 stealth flew over my house last Saturday at about 300 feet.. it was a sweet sight. I assumed it had just finished the fly over at UM stadium. Did anyone see it at at the big house??


----------



## Lightningllc

Sorry Jim I was flying my new helicopter it has jets on the back and I gotta mount strobes on it. I have been told it looks like a UFO, )


----------



## TheXpress2002

bigjeeping;1157510 said:


> A B-2 stealth flew over my house last Saturday at about 300 feet.. it was a sweet sight. I assumed it had just finished the fly over at UM stadium. Did anyone see it at at the big house??


I have quite a few more. The files are way too large to post.


----------



## P&M Landscaping

That was the most impressive game I've been to. Did you guys here about how they over shot the record by 28,0000 more people than actually attended?



TheXpress2002;1157560 said:


> I have quite a few more. The files are way too large to post.


----------



## TheXpress2002

P&M Landscaping;1157579 said:


> That was the most impressive game I've been to. Did you guys here about how they over shot the record by 28,0000 more people than actually attended?


IMO Guinness has to take another look. I was a flipping sardine sitting there. Michigan though does take into account with thier attendance...media, concessions, security, etc.... Guinness does not


----------



## cuttingedge13

Tscape;1157314 said:


> Brickman...for the paranoid


That gives new meaning to illegal alien workers. Possibly a H2-B loop hole. I wonder if they work for Reese's pieces?


----------



## smoore45

Omg I hope it snows soon.


----------



## Lightningllc

All fun and hames. But XPRESS. What's up with the weather. !!!!!!!


----------



## eatonpaving

Lightningllc;1157513 said:


> Sorry Jim I was flying my new helicopter it has jets on the back and I gotta mount strobes on it. I have been told it looks like a UFO, )


your funny dude.....................


----------



## eatonpaving

*flying at night*

a night flight........................


----------



## eatonpaving

*heli flight*

this is the fpv flight during the day, at night you put a flood light on her............


----------



## michigancutter

Xpress, that is sweet. im by selfridge and never seen anything like that before. awsome!!


----------



## 2FAST4U

michigancutter;1157697 said:


> Xpress, that is sweet. im by selfridge and never seen anything like that before. awsome!!


Were are you out of? every time you post it sounds like you live closer and closer to me, its getting kind of scary:laughing::laughing: I'm off of callens and 23


----------



## brookline

eatonpaving;1157683 said:


> a night flight........................


Very cool videos. How far can those go that have the camera on them?


----------



## brookline

michigancutter;1157697 said:


> Xpress, that is sweet. im by selfridge and never seen anything like that before. awsome!!


They had one at the Selfridge air show in 2009. Very good air show and free. Unlike the Willow Run air show. Iwas disappointed they did not have it this year though. I heard they are supposed to have it again for 2011.


----------



## firelwn82

Dodgetruckman731;1155819 said:


> Does anybody here have any experience with the Meyer blaster spreader series? I'm in the process of switching form liquid to granular and was just wondering if anybody has a favorite tailgate spreader ?
> Info is greatly appreciated
> Chris


Wait a minute.... Your switching from liquid to rock???? WHY???? From what I have read looked at and drooled on Liquid is the way to go. The only reason NOT to go there is because of the temp issue.... BUT if you do both your on the WIN-WIN side of it all.... Now to answer your question. Buyers spreader 100%. I have used snow ex,western and buyers. I choose buyers all the way. I bought an 05 model 2 years old and have not had a problem, well accept my my wiring that I did. Figured that out REAL quick. I have the TGS05B I run 880# through it pretty much every app. I have had it for 3 years now. I rinse it out after every app and then spray it down with BP Blaster when I put it away. This spring I will have to take it apart and re paint it and I have only had to replace the shaft and bracket because I backed into something. Word to the wise either make your own or purchase the tailgate mount!!! The hitch mount adds about 10" of length which you don't want to bay for in the end... :laughing: Hope this all helps


----------



## firelwn82

TheXpress2002;1156179 said:


> Basically to conclude my rant NONE of us should criticize each others business UNDER ANY CIRCUMSTANCE. Not one person here has built their business by the book. The reason for that is there is no book. It is up to the individual to take their thoughts, their dreams and aspirations and create their own niche in the business.
> Why is it when certain posters here like AJ ask questions others give him a hard time and put him down


For the first part I too wondered this last year... We are all trying to be entrepreneurs and make a buck so we can spend money and make AMERICA THRIVE ussmileyflag whether you know it or not.... :salute: How is TCLA going to take your accounts from you because you buy salt or equipment from him??? I'm pretty sure he's not making a $4 profit on a $4.79 bag of salt, or a $6.49 profit on a $7.50 bag of salt that he believes he perfected.... He's trying to make a profit of coarse. WHO ISN'T... I don't know him from Joe blow ******** but I do know from the last 4 years of being involved in the thread that he is a decent guy and will give you any info that you need or help you out in any way shape or form. That is all for this.... :salute: to you Mr. TCLA... 
For the second.... AJ is young and needs to think before he speaks... I have told him this two maybe three times in the past. He has good goals and he will reach them I'm sure BUT...... He needs to relax, sit back read and enjoy the ride. He still has to go to collage for god sake..... GO TO COLLAGE AJ!!! RANT OVER...


----------



## firelwn82

brookline;1156199 said:


> I say we all unionize!!! :laughing::laughing::laughing:


I wanted to smack you until I saw...... :laughing:  ha ha...


----------



## firelwn82

magnatrac;1156259 said:


> Will punch and pie be served at these meetings ?


I'm with the pie but could we atleast have .... Thanks.... :laughing:


----------



## terrapro

Holy crud do we need snow just to keep the locals at bay around here! 

Today we fixed 3 snowblowers, 2 walkbehind spreaders, 1 dually e-brakes(hopefully), and somehow found time to have a couple beers.


----------



## alternative

terrapro;1157933 said:


> Holy crud do we need snow just to keep the locals at bay around here!
> 
> Today we fixed 3 snowblowers, 2 walkbehind spreaders, 1 dually e-brakes(hopefully), and somehow found time to have a couple beers.


Wow--all those repairs from that last storm? Crazy..

All that I did yesterday was salted a skating rink! :laughing: Hope its melting by now....


----------



## Luther

eatonpaving;1157426 said:


> it was 2 rc planes and one nitro heli with lights....the guys at the dump fly early in the morning...i have flown their a few times..


This would explain it.

He was in a parking lot off Michigan Ave just east of Hannan at the time.

Cool vids eaton!


----------



## BossPlow2010

So I guess it's going to snow on Monday?


----------



## Matson Snow

BossPlow2010;1158120 said:


> So I guess it's going to snow on Monday?


Im hearing Tuesday Afternoon....But, we will wait for our local weather guy Mr. Express to chime in....:salute:


----------



## alternative

Matson Snow;1158129 said:


> Im hearing *Tuesday Afternoon*....But, we will wait for our local weather guy Mr. Express to chime in....:salute:


That is what i heard as well- (1-3") then it looks clear till after Christmas.Thumbs Up


----------



## Leisure Time LC

looks like a salting to me


----------



## Metro Lawn

yep, another salting


----------



## smoore45

Metro Lawn;1158241 said:


> yep, another salting


That impromptu football game on Monday night must have thrown you for a loop. Especially with the system we got during Sunday's actual Lions game and the cold temps after.


----------



## Jason Pallas

BossPlow2010;1158120 said:


> So I guess it's going to snow on Monday?


Looks right now as if it's going to be Monday night into Tuesday morning. It'll be a light snow - 1-2 inches (keep fingers crossed). Recent models have this trending further northward (which is good for us) but there's a strong possibility that some of the moisture in this system will get cut-of for us (bad).

A light 1-2 would be a nice little present under the tree for us - also keep and eye out for Friday/x-mas eve.


----------



## PowersTree

I did a quick Google search from the phone, but does anyone know a local (Waterford) supplier for a 30 gallon drum of washer solevent. I'm done paying $3 a jug ever again. Its even gotta be cheaper than catching it on sale in bottles.


----------



## alternative

Motor City Wipers, LLC 
3292 Emmons Ave., Rochester, MI 48307 == WINDSHIELD WASHER SOLVENTS


----------



## Jays Green Daze

I have a lead on a 1000ft gravel drive with a turn around at end on Oakwood Rd in Ortonville. Too far out of my way. PM me and I will give you name/address/phone.


----------



## Lightningllc

Ok we need snow, trucks are full and ready so am I, my employees are asking when are we working again I need money, come on snow


----------



## TheXpress2002

Jason Pallas;1158263 said:


> Looks right now as if it's going to be Monday night into Tuesday morning. It'll be a light snow - 1-2 inches (keep fingers crossed). Recent models have this trending further northward (which is good for us) but there's a strong possibility that some of the moisture in this system will get cut-of for us (bad).
> 
> A light 1-2 would be a nice little present under the tree for us - also keep and eye out for Friday/x-mas eve.


Yes the QPF has been raised for our CWA. The models have trended northward with the low passing through the Ohio Valley leaving us with as of right now 1-3 inches of snow. The further south you are the more snow you will have. I see as of right now anyone south of 696 should see a push out of this. Unfortunately as we all know, snow breeds snow when it come to clippers. If we wind up getting a direct hit from this system we will wind up working over the holiday weekend with another more robust system coming through. Still too far out to call but I will really be keeping a close eye on that one.


----------



## brookline

Thanks for the update Xpress.Thumbs Up

Good to see you on here Jason, seems it's been ahwile since we heard from you.


----------



## michigancutter

2FAST4U;1157748 said:


> Were are you out of? every time you post it sounds like you live closer and closer to me, its getting kind of scary:laughing::laughing: I'm off of callens and 23


28 and county line area. my property is a airplane expressway. I always have planes or helicopters flying over.


----------



## michigancutter

alternative;1158072 said:


> Wow--all those repairs from that last storm? Crazy..
> 
> All that I did yesterday was salted a skating rink! :laughing: Hope its melting by now....


:laughing::laughing::laughing: funny stuff! so calcium didnt work this time:laughing


----------



## terrapro

alternative;1158072 said:


> Wow--all those repairs from that last storm? Crazy..
> 
> All that I did yesterday was salted a skating rink! :laughing: Hope its melting by now....


Yep, and still have another snowblower to fix.

Piece of junk saltdogg push spreaders, it is so band-aided together I might have to just replace it soon. I have an earthway spreader that I pulled out of some rich guys garbage that works better and more reliable. Need some free time to work on my liquid walkbehind.

If these flurries keep steady I will have to salt.


----------



## Jason Pallas

brookline;1158540 said:


> Thanks for the update Xpress.Thumbs Up
> 
> Good to see you on here Jason, seems it's been ahwile since we heard from you.


Thanks - been super busy teaching those new employees how to speak english  - right John (Metro). LOL


----------



## terrapro

Jason Pallas;1159212 said:


> Thanks - been super busy teaching those new employees how to speak english  - right John (Metro). LOL


Good to see you around Jason.

2 shovels and a salt shaker! Shoot, you have more equipment then me.


----------



## Jason Pallas

They're two REALLY good shovels and an expensive salt shaker tho! LOL


----------



## MikeLawnSnowLLC

omg soooo bored can it snow now please!


----------



## Metro Lawn

Just another 500 jobs to invoice and I will be ready for another snow...rofl


----------



## Plow man Foster

Channel 7 just said 2-4 monday night! 
then a good chance Christmas Eve


----------



## flykelley

PowersTree;1158359 said:


> I did a quick Google search from the phone, but does anyone know a local (Waterford) supplier for a 30 gallon drum of washer solevent. I'm done paying $3 a jug ever again. Its even gotta be cheaper than catching it on sale in bottles.


Stop by Noor's Oil cahnge on Dixie Hwy just North of Frebbies on East side of rd. As for Ammad and tell him I sent you, Im sure he can either help you or point you in the right direction.

Mike


----------



## Plow man Foster

PowersTree;1158359 said:


> I did a quick Google search from the phone, but does anyone know a local (Waterford) supplier for a 30 gallon drum of washer solevent. I'm done paying $3 a jug ever again. Its even gotta be cheaper than catching it on sale in bottles.


I am looking it up too! but right now i just found out online at O'reilly's/ Murrays  you can get a 55 gallon drum for 92.99

Usually for 55 gallons you would pay $165
At o'riellys you pay 1.69 a gallon beats 
------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Then i found on ebay/ amazon they have wiper fluid concentrate...
For about $15 which includes shipping....
Makes anywhere from 1-64 gallons 
Just add to water (for summer months)
then Add to water+ methanol (For winter months)
*Must add methonal so the liquid doesnt freeze....

only thing is...... Im not sure where we can get meth. maybe someone else can figure out what we can use in place of methanol......

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Concentrate-windshield-washer-fluid-makes-55-gallons-/260427233748?pt=Motors_Car_Truck_Parts_Accessories&hash=item3ca2ac39d4#ht_1129wt_962


----------



## Lightningllc

I hate holiday snowfalls, The only thing that sucks is condos and shopping centers on christmas they have to still be done.


----------



## bigjeeping

Lightningllc;1159599 said:


> I hate holiday snowfalls, The only thing that sucks is condos and shopping centers on christmas they have to still be done.


It would be nice to get paid time and half for holidays.... do you guys treat your workers to such?


----------



## alternative

Plow man Foster;1159597 said:


> I am looking it up too! but right now i just found out online at O'reilly's/ Murrays  you can get a 55 gallon drum for 92.99
> 
> Usually for 55 gallons you would pay $165
> At o'riellys you pay 1.69 a gallon beats
> ------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Then i found on ebay/ amazon they have wiper fluid concentrate...
> For about $15 which includes shipping....
> Makes anywhere from 1-64 gallons
> Just add to water (for summer months)
> then Add to water+ methanol (For winter months)
> *Must add methonal so the liquid doesnt freeze....
> 
> only thing is...... Im not sure where we can get meth. maybe someone else can figure out what we can use in place of methanol......
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Concentrate-windshield-washer-fluid-makes-55-gallons-/260427233748?pt=Motors_Car_Truck_Parts_Accessories&hash=item3ca2ac39d4#ht_1129wt_962


Well, maybe just a drop of HEET, dry gas..that would help, but not sure how it would affect the cleaning of a windshield.. or
Just buy a gal from Oriely- or
Get your oil change place (wherever you go, if you do) and have them just top it off as needed, most of the 10 min oil change place will do this


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

Plow man Foster;1159597 said:


> I am looking it up too! but right now i just found out online at O'reilly's/ Murrays  you can get a 55 gallon drum for 92.99
> 
> Usually for 55 gallons you would pay $165
> At o'riellys you pay 1.69 a gallon beats
> ------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Then i found on ebay/ amazon they have wiper fluid concentrate...
> For about $15 which includes shipping....
> Makes anywhere from 1-64 gallons
> Just add to water (for summer months)
> then Add to water+ methanol (For winter months)
> *Must add methonal so the liquid doesnt freeze....
> 
> only thing is...... Im not sure where we can get meth. maybe someone else can figure out what we can use in place of methanol......
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Concentrate-windshield-washer-fluid-makes-55-gallons-/260427233748?pt=Motors_Car_Truck_Parts_Accessories&hash=item3ca2ac39d4#ht_1129wt_962


I know of a guy in huntinting indiana I buy methanol from him for 1.50 a gallon I usually get 250 gallons at a time .. in which I use it to make my Bio Diesel depending on how much methanol you would need to add per gallon of washer fluid or how much you guy's are thinking of making for your self's for your use and what you want to keep on the side for future use... I may have some options for cheep methanol for ya....


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

Reliable Snow and Ice;1159643 said:


> I know of a guy in huntinting indiana I buy methanol from him for 1.50 a gallon I usually get 250 gallons at a time .. in which I use it to make my Bio Diesel depending on how much methanol you would need to add per gallon of washer fluid or how much you guy's are thinking of making for your self's for your use and what you want to keep on the side for future use... I may have some options for cheep methanol for ya....


ok just looked at the ebay link... I'm so buying it... I can make it for .75 a gallon with the protection for 15deg below zero.....

also I have a race shop I go to for meth when i'm running low 54 gallons 170.00 buck's

try looking for a race/speed shop by you might find the meth and the price your looking for....


----------



## 24v6spd

Plow man Foster;1159597 said:


> I am looking it up too! but right now i just found out online at O'reilly's/ Murrays  you can get a 55 gallon drum for 92.99
> 
> Usually for 55 gallons you would pay $165
> At o'riellys you pay 1.69 a gallon beats
> ------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Then i found on ebay/ amazon they have wiper fluid concentrate...
> For about $15 which includes shipping....
> Makes anywhere from 1-64 gallons
> Just add to water (for summer months)
> then Add to water+ methanol (For winter months)
> *Must add methonal so the liquid doesnt freeze....
> 
> only thing is...... Im not sure where we can get meth. maybe someone else can figure out what we can use in place of methanol......
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Concentrate-windshield-washer-fluid-makes-55-gallons-/260427233748?pt=Motors_Car_Truck_Parts_Accessories&hash=item3ca2ac39d4#ht_1129wt_962


Wow I though it would be a lot cheaper than that buying in bulk. I watch for it to go on sale and stock up. Bought 6 cases last year at TSC for .69 cents a gallon.


----------



## Plow man Foster

24v6spd;1159658 said:


> Wow I though it would be a lot cheaper than that buying in bulk. I watch for it to go on sale and stock up. Bought 6 cases last year at TSC for .69 cents a gallon.


What do u do wait til summer?!?!?!??!?!?

idk i may try making it from concentrate!


----------



## 24v6spd

Plow man Foster;1159698 said:


> What do u do wait til summer?!?!?!??!?!?
> 
> idk i may try making it from concentrate!


 I just watch for sales, I think that was towards the end of the seasons. I saw it just last week at Menards for .99 cents a gallon, limit 12 gallons. I thought about buying in bulk and have been saving all the jugs for awhile now but it would have to be cheaper than .75 cents a gallon to be worthwhile for me.


----------



## MikeLawnSnowLLC

Metro Lawn;1159504 said:


> Just another 500 jobs to invoice and I will be ready for another snow...rofl


Metro i seen your guys doing some eastpointe city work down the street from my shop. What do they do give you a list of sidewalks that aren't shoveled and a alloted amount of time to complete them in?


----------



## Allor Outdoor

Looks like a salt run tonight...have a light coating out here in Milford


----------



## Leisure Time LC

Allor Outdoor;1159973 said:


> Looks like a salt run tonight...have a light coating out here in Milford


Nothing here in Westland


----------



## Lightningllc

I've been in Milford since 11 am. What are u talking about roads are wet but that's it.


----------



## magnatrac

Just got back for visiting my wifes family in dayton oh and as I was heading up 23 the snow started. The roads were wet starting around m59 or a little north of there. Buy the time I got to fenton there were salt trucks out. I didn't think it was too bad yet. Most of the lots that had salt residue were melting down. I shoveled a skiff of snow off my sidewalk when I got home here in ortonville. There is light snow now so if it keeps up I am sure we will be salting in the morning.

, shaun


----------



## Allor Outdoor

Lightningllc;1160024 said:


> I've been in Milford since 11 am. What are u talking about roads are wet but that's it.


I'm just going off what I am seeing in my driveway. Haven't been out on the roads at all today.


----------



## Lightningllc

I've been from Farmington up to 59 and I'm at 59 and 96. Christmas shopping. All I have seen is wet roads wet parking lots and light light snow. Nothing sticking. Maybe I'm missing something but I think we are safe if you have salted last snowfall. It is 26 degrees out. I'm not worried about salting tonight. I think tomorrow is gonna be a nightmare based on the start time of this storm Tuesday am is gonna suck.


----------



## alternative

Lightningllc;1160088 said:


> I'm not worried about salting tonight. I think tomorrow is gonna be a nightmare based on the start time of this storm *Tuesday am is gonna suck*.


For sure-- but we are getting a light coating on the far east side...


----------



## 2FAST4U

Got in around 3 or so and the lots and roads were wet, my drive has a light coating on it now, and its still snowing out. have some people on there way over i'll ask them how things are looking when they get here and update you guys. this is all out of chesterfield FYI


----------



## ZachXSmith

What do you guys charge your seasonal customers that call for a clean up and result after a storm. I've had a picky lady call me back 3 times and I returned to clean up 1/2 inch of slush in the drives and salt all the walks. I have a 2 inch trigger


----------



## Luther

ZachXSmith;1160272 said:


> What do you guys charge your seasonal customers that call for a clean up and result after a storm.


Nothing....


----------



## cuttingedge13

Do it right the first time...:laughing: I can see going back once, but three times is a bit much. I found the best thing to do after this last storm was to salt in the evening and come back in the late morning / early afternoon and bust up the ice build up. Most things came clean after giving the salt some time to work.


----------



## Lightningllc

We do a lot of hoa work. I hate after you plow them and salt them, the homeowners blow all there snow in the road and it gets tracked though out the sub. Or it creates a rock solid speed bump. I'm still dealing with it in 2 of the hoa's


----------



## Luther

That's different.

That's an extra....


----------



## 2FAST4U

They said all the roads are just wet, lots too. And its stoped snowing over this way


----------



## TheXpress2002

TCLA;1160339 said:


> Nothing....


Hence the word "seasonal"



ZachXSmith;1160272 said:


> What do you guys charge your seasonal customers that call for a clean up and result after a storm. I've had a picky lady call me back 3 times and I returned to clean up 1/2 inch of slush in the drives and salt all the walks. I have a 2 inch trigger


Word the contract carefully. If it is an all inclusive contract, then she can call you all she wants for any snow left over of remaining from the "2 inch" trigger.


----------



## Jason Pallas

Yep - one of the many hazards of "seasonal" contracts - sometimes they just result in indentured servitude! LOL


----------



## TheXpress2002

I will be out tomorrow and not posting....so here you go regarding the snow.

Snow will begin around midnight Monday into Tuesday. This system will be 2-4 inch snowfall for people south of 696. North of that will see 1-3 inches and north of M59 1-2 inches. Snow should be out of here by Tuesday night.

My concern and I mean "concern" shifts to the Thursday night through Saturday morning timeframe. Right now models are in agreement with a system following the same path if not a touch further north than the one that will occur Tuesday. The trend (which is what I do take into consideration when looking at the models) is when the models are showing a storm to the south 5-7 days out it has shown a trend of being further south than what will occur (ex. the past storm) Now what concerns me is obviously the timing of the system being Xmas and all, but how in the past 6 runs the intensity has grown each and every run. I am not saying this is going to be a gang buster storm but a good 4-6 inch storm may not be out of the question. Still a little early but I think everyone may need to prepare themselves and employees for the worst case scenario at this time.


----------



## Lightningllc

Oh boy, xpress sounds like fun. What about tomorrow morning


----------



## michigancutter

Thanks xpress for the info. It sure is going to be hard to get guys to come in on x-mas eve, x-mas morning.lol


----------



## Stuffdeer

TheXpress2002;1160752 said:


> I will be out tomorrow and not posting....so here you go regarding the snow.
> 
> Snow will begin around midnight Monday into Tuesday. This system will be 2-4 inch snowfall for people south of 696. North of that will see 1-3 inches and north of M59 1-2 inches. Snow should be out of here by Tuesday night.
> 
> My concern and I mean "concern" shifts to the Thursday night through Saturday morning timeframe. Right now models are in agreement with a system following the same path if not a touch further north than the one that will occur Tuesday. The trend (which is what I do take into consideration when looking at the models) is when the models are showing a storm to the south 5-7 days out it has shown a trend of being further south than what will occur (ex. the past storm) Now what concerns me is obviously the timing of the system being Xmas and all, but how in the past 6 runs the intensity has grown each and every run. I am not saying this is going to be a gang buster storm but a good 4-6 inch storm may not be out of the question. Still a little early but I think everyone may need to prepare themselves and employees for the worst case scenario at this time.


Thanks for the update!


----------



## brookline

Lightningllc;1160467 said:


> We do a lot of hoa work. I hate after you plow them and salt them, the homeowners blow all there snow in the road and it gets tracked though out the sub. Or it creates a rock solid speed bump. I'm still dealing with it in 2 of the hoa's


I do a church that has another across the street. Whoever pushes the other one decided to open the entrances and push a 3' pile toward mine, which of course covered half of the city sidewalk.:realmad: I'll have a talk with them if I catch them there again. Just had to move it myself this time. Next time they get a bill.


----------



## silvetouch

brookline;1160917 said:


> I do a church that has another across the street. Whoever pushes the other one decided to open the entrances and push a 3' pile toward mine, which of course covered half of the city sidewalk.:realmad: I'll have a talk with them if I catch them there again. Just had to move it myself this time. Next time they get a bill.


give them a bill or all the snow off the main road.


----------



## brookline

silvetouch;1160944 said:


> give them a bill or all the snow off the main road.


I give the benefit of the doubt the first time. The second time it's on like Donkey Kong.:laughing: They may have not noticed this time. Even though my church was done first so it should have been somewhat visible. Funny thing is another church is backed up to the one I do and whoever does that covered their own sidewalk with a 5' pile. :laughing::laughing:


----------



## silvetouch

brookline;1160981 said:


> I give the benefit of the doubt the first time. The second time it's on like Donkey Kong.:laughing: They may have not noticed this time. Even though my church was done first so it should have been somewhat visible. Funny thing is another church is backed up to the one I do and whoever does that covered their own sidewalk with a 5' pile. :laughing::laughing:


Take pictures and send certified letter to at least the church and / or the company providing service. If it was the other way around, i'd be willing to bet, they'd be the 1st to send you a bill for cleaning it up.

** ALSO, Check your email.


----------



## alternative

Looks like only a salting now for Tuesday--- daytime snow up to 1" possible.. Gotta love the daily weather changes.


----------



## Luther

Temps look to be very favorable for salt too.


----------



## eatonpaving

alternative;1161156 said:


> Looks like only a salting now for Tuesday--- daytime snow up to 1" possible.. Gotta love the daily weather changes.


yea gotta love it, if we did our job like they do we would be out of work,,,,,


----------



## Lightningllc

Ya today seems warm and alot of moisture in the air. Warm temps you can salt away 2 inches LOL.


----------



## Matson Snow

Lightningllc;1161167 said:


> Ya today seems warm and alot of moisture in the air. Warm temps you can salt away 2 inches LOL.


2" is childs Play.....Burn that off no Problem.........I was taught...When in doubt..Turn the auger UP.....:waving::laughing:


----------



## alternative

Lightningllc;1161167 said:


> Ya today seems warm and alot of moisture in the air. Warm temps you can salt away 2 inches LOL.


Yep, perfect salting weather...bring it. I love a quick salt run--


----------



## Leisure Time LC

alternative;1161175 said:


> Yep, perfect salting weather...bring it. I love a quick salt run--


quick easy money


----------



## alternative

^ forsure.. payup

My pc is F'd up -- its doin some wierd **** lately.. Like my last post had another sentence in it and it somehow got deleted..WTF.. Think its time to buy a new one. I typically recycle my laptops every 2 yrs anyhow, since its almost cheaper to just replace than to add or modify existing. 

On that note---off topic and all but, who uses what brand for your pc?
Mac, HP, Dell, etc...I have a Dell (built to my needs as my pc for the office, and am thinkin of goin Dell for my next laptop too instead of my current HP..


----------



## P&M Landscaping

I had a dell hated it, always was slow as hell. I went out and spent the $$ on a Mac Book Pro, love it!Thumbs Up


----------



## alternative

P&M Landscaping;1161224 said:


> I had a dell hated it, always was slow as hell. I went out and spent the $$ on a Mac Book Pro, love it!Thumbs Up


yeah, my wife has a Mac Pro and loves it...but you have to get use to using a mac after youve used a pc all your life..theyre a bit different, but def. better for creative apps.


----------



## Stuffdeer

I have two, an HP and ACER. I run the Acer in the truck if I need too, and the HP is more for home. But I'll be switching that soon. The Acer has held up REALLY well for being an off brand and couldn't be more happy. However the HP blows it away in terms of tech specs.


----------



## Stuffdeer

Accuweather is calling for .4 inches tonight for me, and 1.5 inches tomorrow. I HATE snow in the daytime.


----------



## terrapro

alternative;1161216 said:


> ^ forsure.. payup
> 
> My pc is F'd up -- its doin some wierd **** lately.. Like my last post had another sentence in it and it somehow got deleted..WTF.. Think its time to buy a new one. I typically recycle my laptops every 2 yrs anyhow, since its almost cheaper to just replace than to add or modify existing.
> 
> On that note---off topic and all but, who uses what brand for your pc?
> Mac, HP, Dell, etc...I have a Dell (built to my needs as my pc for the office, and am thinkin of goin Dell for my next laptop too instead of my current HP..


I build my own from scratch or rebuild with better parts. I have builder editions of 7 and Vista so it ends up cheaper for me to just build them plus I don't have to deal with all the crap that comes with a premade PC.

If you are just tossing your laptop send it my way I would love a new project.


----------



## grassmaster06

toshiba for me ,very fast and never any problems


----------



## Leisure Time LC

Stuffdeer;1161267 said:


> Accuweather is calling for .4 inches tonight for me, and 1.5 inches tomorrow. I HATE snow in the daytime.


same here in westland and only flurries for Christmas Eve


----------



## asps4u

4 Dell PC's and 3 Dell Laptops here, and I'll add that my wife was an IT expert for Chrysler for 14 years, and she chooses all my computer stuff. :waving:


----------



## alternative

Thats one thing i like about Dell is that you dont need all the BS that comes with most generic pc/laptops- you can customize it just about anyway you want @ thier website. 

Terrapro- I would just send it over to you for your project since i have no use for it, but my 5yo wants it to mess around with/ play office mng--lol (she's infactuated with my computers)


----------



## flykelley

alternative;1161232 said:


> yeah, my wife has a Mac Pro and loves it...but you have to get use to using a mac after youve used a pc all your life..theyre a bit different, but def. better for creative apps.


X2 on my mac, love it. I have a iphone that syncs with the billing program on my Imac. Love them both.

Mike


----------



## Luther

Looking to hire an experienced snow fighter for one of our salt trucks with a plow. The truck is an HD-3500 with a tailgate salter and 8' straight plow.

Must be experienced in salting and plowing. Great opportunity for the right person. CDL would be a plus but not required. 

This will be for the Troy and surrounding area.

Please PM your information to me. 

Thanks much, Jim


----------



## Eyesell

Stuffdeer;1161267 said:


> Accuweather is calling for .4 inches tonight for me, and 1.5 inches tomorrow. I HATE snow in the daytime.


4"......all I heard was 1-2.


----------



## grassmaster06

it's 4/10th of an inch ,i thought the same when i first glanced at it


----------



## BossPlow2010

It dosn't snow in Michigan!




So what are you guys asking from Santa this year?
I'm hoping he brings me a nice new Stander.


----------



## terrapro

alternative;1161322 said:


> Thats one thing i like about Dell is that you dont need all the BS that comes with most generic pc/laptops- you can customize it just about anyway you want @ thier website.
> 
> Terrapro- I would just send it over to you for your project since i have no use for it, but my 5yo wants it to mess around with/ play office mng--lol (she's infactuated with my computers)


Thats cool.



BossPlow2010;1161390 said:


> So what are you guys asking from Santa this year?
> I'm hoping he brings me a nice new Stander.


All my customers to pay up their tabs and new contracts signed.


----------



## bln

Basically what cole said


----------



## VIPHGM

I asked for Free Salt!!!!!


----------



## VIPHGM

Hey does anyone have liquid for sale... in need of 250 gallons tonight... didnt make it down to get loaded up with it yet.... i was looking for anything calcium chloride... except well brine... ive been using sulli hot brine..... let me know call my cell at 248-379-5358


----------



## Lightningllc

Well I think it is gonna be a pre-salt night for me I hate dealing with traffic in the am, I am gonna lay it heavy. I have done this before with major success and also big time failure when the storm went south. I need xpress to give input so I don't look like an idiot spreading salt on black asphalt.


----------



## Plow man Foster

Hey FYI: Suburban Landscape has Liquid/ Brine now for .34 A gallon.....
Just picked up 100 Gallons gonna see how it works. 
I hear it doesnt react too fast..... :/
Anyone try this stuff out yet??


----------



## terrapro

Plow man Foster;1161982 said:


> Hey FYI: Suburban Landscape has Liquid/ Brine now for .34 A gallon.....
> Just picked up 100 Gallons gonna see how it works.
> I hear it doesnt react too fast..... :/
> Anyone try this stuff out yet??


I was looking for a cal mix for quick melting. Anyone know anywhere in the Livingston county area? Probably looking for a 55 gal drum size.

We are finishing up the walk behind and needed something to test it out with. I have about $100 into it(plus trading favors) at the moment but fine tuning always costs alittle more.


----------



## Glockshot73!

Looks like the east side wont be getting much, west side will be getting most i guess


----------



## alternative

^ Yeah, dont look like a whole lot until after the morning rush- (Id hold up on the pre-treat)


----------



## alternative

terrapro;1162020 said:


> I was looking for a cal mix for quick melting. Anyone know anywhere in the Livingston county area? Probably looking for a 55 gal drum size.
> 
> We are finishing up *the walk behind *and needed something to test it out with. I have about $100 into it(plus trading favors) at the moment but fine tuning always costs alittle more.


Im curious to see the finished product...post some pics when your done!


----------



## PowersTree

I've got a question. Why do some guys swear by liquid, while others can't sell their rigs fast enough.

I do all resi work, and thought about setting up a small tank, spray gun system.


----------



## terrapro

alternative;1162080 said:


> Im curious to see the finished product...post some pics when your done!


Will do. Currently it is definately a prototype.


----------



## magnatrac

terrapro;1162020 said:


> I was looking for a cal mix for quick melting. Anyone know anywhere in the Livingston county area? Probably looking for a 55 gal drum size.
> 
> We are finishing up the walk behind and needed something to test it out with. I have about $100 into it(plus trading favors) at the moment but fine tuning always costs alittle more.


If you are just looking to test it you can mix up a quick batch in a few buckets. 18 gallons of water to 50 lbs. of peledow. To get accuate results you'll need to wait a bit becasue that stuff will stay hot for hours after mixing. Just a thought if you can't find any.

, shaun


----------



## Allor Outdoor

terrapro;1162020 said:


> I was looking for a cal mix for quick melting. Anyone know anywhere in the Livingston county area? Probably looking for a 55 gal drum size.
> 
> We are finishing up the walk behind and needed something to test it out with. I have about $100 into it(plus trading favors) at the moment but fine tuning always costs alittle more.


Hey Cole,
I have some brine here at my shop if your interested. Its about 25 min from Brighton (Pontiac Trail/Haggerty area).
If all you need is 55 gallons come and get it...no charge.


----------



## terrapro

magnatrac;1162154 said:


> If you are just looking to test it you can mix up a quick batch in a few buckets. 18 gallons of water to 50 lbs. of peledow. To get accuate results you'll need to wait a bit becasue that stuff will stay hot for hours after mixing. Just a thought if you can't find any.
> 
> , shaun


Thanks!



Allor Outdoor;1162165 said:


> Hey Cole,
> I have some brine here at my shop if your interested. Its about 25 min from Brighton (Pontiac Trail/Haggerty area).
> If all you need is 55 gallons come and get it...no charge.


Brian thanks a ton, will let you know.

Im am still trying to waive him on some of the frame design ideas to make it cheaper and easier to produce if he/we wants to sell them.

Currently its just a rough mock up that isn't very pretty.


----------



## Do It All Do It Right

Plow man Foster;1161982 said:


> Hey FYI: Suburban Landscape has Liquid/ Brine now for .34 A gallon.....
> Just picked up 100 Gallons gonna see how it works.
> I hear it doesnt react too fast..... :/
> Anyone try this stuff out yet??


This is our 1st year using liquids. We have gone through 17,000 gallons of suburban oil cal mix. It is 34 percent calcium, any thicker it becomes a soup. I noticed that it works in colder temps than rock salt (hint calcium chloride). But like anything it has its flaws. You need to know how thick to put it down like rock salt too little does nothing too much it just runs off. Trial and error is what we are doing.


----------



## michigancutter

We have been using calcium for a couple years now, and it has its good and bad. This last storm it worked like ****. Alternative had to come and help me lay bulk to melt the ice build up i had on a property. I have come to find out that it seems to work better on ashphalt then concrete. Why i couldnt tell you. maybe black top heats up quicker then concrete? Works well as a pretreat for small storms up to 2 inches. Great for walks and small drives or anywhere theres alot of traffic. Low traveling lots not so good. Deffeinitly have to have patient when applying doesnt work very fast but faster then bulk does.
I use a well brine so dont know much about the hot sulli brine or the make it yourself pelow and water.


----------



## hosejockey4506

Lightningllc;1161854 said:


> Well I think it is gonna be a pre-salt night for me I hate dealing with traffic in the am, I am gonna lay it heavy. I have done this before with major success and also big time failure when the storm went south. I need xpress to give input so I don't look like an idiot spreading salt on black asphalt.


there calling for a half inch after 7 am, your nuts if you pretreat that chances are half of it would get melted off with car traffic


----------



## Lightningllc

Ya not sure what I'm doing now watching the weather stations. Gonna watch fox 2 at 10 and see what I'm doing


----------



## Plow man Foster

PowersTree;1162145 said:


> I've got a question. Why do some guys swear by liquid, while others can't sell their rigs fast enough.
> 
> I do all resi work, and thought about setting up a small tank, spray gun system.


Because it WORKS!!!!!!!
Its cheaper!!!!!!!
It almost hurts to see you guys who: 
Buy a nice rig....Dont know/ dont care to know how it works and just slap the product (Brine, cal clor.) down and expect it to work! 
Thats not how it works! ANY experienced sprayer operator will tell you! 
-Then all you do is get frustrated and next thing you know your sprayer is on craigslist! 
-Im telling you it melts snow and ice at lower temps then ROCK!
Last week we sprayed liquid on top of pre treated rock salt at 12* and 5 min. later you could see the blacktop clearly!



Do It All Do It Right;1162256 said:


> This is our 1st year using liquids. We have gone through 17,000 gallons of suburban oil cal mix. It is 34 percent calcium, any thicker it becomes a soup. I noticed that it works in colder temps than rock salt (hint calcium chloride). But like anything it has its flaws. You need to know how thick to put it down like rock salt too little does nothing too much it just runs off. Trial and error is what we are doing.


is that number and exaggeration?!?!?!? or what kind of set up are you running?
1. suburban has only had brine for like a week maybe 2
and i thought the most you could get was 500 gallons....

But Yeah this is my first time getting it from them so i was just a little curious but i'll figure it out i've been using brine since early last year and i love it!


----------



## Lightningllc

I ran the chloride guys brine last year and I wasn't impressed. I am trying mcs brine this year hopefully it's different than the guys brine. 


We use rock with liquid and pre treat our lots and then rock them. U diffently have more man hours with liquid than with rock. But having both u can't go wrong.


----------



## Do It All Do It Right

Plow man Foster;1162333 said:


> Because it WORKS!!!!!!!
> Its cheaper!!!!!!!
> It almost hurts to see you guys who:
> Buy a nice rig....Dont know/ dont care to know how it works and just slap the product (Brine, cal clor.) down and expect it to work!
> Thats not how it works! ANY experienced sprayer operator will tell you!
> -Then all you do is get frustrated and next thing you know your sprayer is on craigslist!
> -Im telling you it melts snow and ice at lower temps then ROCK!
> Last week we sprayed liquid on top of pre treated rock salt at 12* and 5 min. later you could see the blacktop clearly!
> 
> is that number and exaggeration?!?!?!? or what kind of set up are you running?
> 1. suburban has only had brine for like a week maybe 2
> and i thought the most you could get was 500 gallons....
> 
> But Yeah this is my first time getting it from them so i was just a little curious but i'll figure it out i've been using brine since early last year and i love it!


We have 6000gal storage at our shop and get 5500 gal deliveries within a few hours of calling it in. We buy from suburban oil out of taylor, great guys to deal with.


----------



## michigancutter

Hey do it right, how long have you been using liquid??? Do you still use bulk or just liquid?? do you pre mix you salt and liquid?? Just wondering


----------



## Lightningllc

Suburban oil sells mcs stuff I think, I am still not sure who has the best liquid.


----------



## Plow man Foster

Do It All Do It Right;1162370 said:


> We have 6000gal storage at our shop and get 5500 gal deliveries within a few hours of calling it in. We buy from suburban oil out of taylor, great guys to deal with.


OHHHHHHHH!!!!! We're talking about 2 DIFFERENT People/ Companies!
Suburban Oil's and Suburban landscape supply/Yard


----------



## terrapro

I just want something HOT for walks, I don't really care about bulk at the moment. Maybe I should just go with gran peladow and scrap the whole idea.

What works better per price peladow or a good liquid mix?


----------



## ajslands

terrapro;1162399 said:


> I just want something HOT for walks, I don't really care about bulk at the moment. Maybe I should just go with gran peladow and scrap the whole idea.
> 
> What works better per price peladow or a good liquid mix?


Then you oughta get the 'Smokin HOT pink salt.


----------



## bln

Hey guys, I have a little situation. At 1 of my accounts that I dropped they had 2 slip and falls and they are now being sued. They have refused salt this year then they were getting cheaper by the minute. They called me the next day after our last storm to shovel the walks because there was a 1 and a 1/2' drift on the walks then they accuse me of not shoveling during the storm. I accepted final payment as soon as I was done shoveling and told them to hire someone else. What can happen to me and my company. Any info would be great. I personally belive that I am not responsible due to the fact that they have refused salt.


----------



## Lightningllc

Well sounds like the storm is fizzling out and the storm Friday sounds like it's shrinking. Hope fox 2 is right about Friday. Well good night


----------



## Do It All Do It Right

We still have bulk applications since the liquid is new to the company. We pretty much just have 1 liquid account and are experimenting with the other accounts to see if the customers notice a difference between the products. And leave the choice up to the customers and charge accordingly if they want bulk only, liquid only or a mix of both. For walks if the customer is paying for peladow pellets than we use that. There is some sidewalks we do that use peladow it is nite n day difference compared to the liquid used on other walks or even mixed melts. Peladow is the way to go if the customer pays for it.


----------



## Metro Lawn

bln;1162443 said:


> Hey guys, I have a little situation. At 1 of my accounts that I dropped they had 2 slip and falls and they are now being sued. They have refused salt this year then they were getting cheaper by the minute. They called me the next day after our last storm to shovel the walks because there was a 1 and a 1/2' drift on the walks then they accuse me of not shoveling during the storm. I accepted final payment as soon as I was done shoveling and told them to hire someone else. What can happen to me and my company. Any info would be great. I personally belive that I am not responsible due to the fact that they have refused salt.


Do you have it in writing that they refused salt or at least a letter of hold harmless?


----------



## BossPlow2010

bln;1162443 said:


> Hey guys, I have a little situation. At 1 of my accounts that I dropped they had 2 slip and falls and they are now being sued. They have refused salt this year then they were getting cheaper by the minute. They called me the next day after our last storm to shovel the walks because there was a 1 and a 1/2' drift on the walks then they accuse me of not shoveling during the storm. I accepted final payment as soon as I was done shoveling and told them to hire someone else. What can happen to me and my company. Any info would be great. I personally belive that I am not responsible due to the fact that they have refused salt.


Shouldn't your insurance company take care of it? (If they sue you)


----------



## PowersTree

hosejockey4506;1162290 said:


> there calling for a half inch after 7 am, your nuts if you pretreat that chances are half of it would get melted off with car traffic


Hosejockey from misfit??? If so, you'll know me as Mr. Bills tree guy.


----------



## Jason Pallas

Bln - was there a non-performance clause in the contract or a failure to perform clause that leaves you open to liability in the contract?


----------



## Leisure Time LC

Plow man Foster;1162390 said:


> OHHHHHHHH!!!!! We're talking about 2 DIFFERENT People/ Companies!
> Suburban Oil's and Suburban landscape supply/Yard


I have been buying from Surbaban Oil in Taylor for 3 years now and never a problem. Danny and the crew are great. I have also used Michigan Greenscapes Chloride in Ypsilanti and they seem to work the same. I call for a delivery and 3 hours later I have 5000 gallons at my yard. As far as product goes, I have not had a problem, it melts what I put it on, you just have to get used to using it. It takes more time (labor$) but I make up in material cost hands down. My trucks are cleaner and the lots I spray look like the asphalt was just sealed or rained on and the others look like sh&^ with powdered chaulk.


----------



## alternative

bln;1162443 said:


> Hey guys, I have a little situation. At 1 of my accounts that I dropped they had 2 slip and falls and they are now being sued. They have refused salt this year then they were getting cheaper by the minute. They called me the next day after our last storm to shovel the walks because there was a 1 and a 1/2' drift on the walks then they accuse me of not shoveling during the storm. I accepted final payment as soon as I was done shoveling and told them to hire someone else. What can happen to me and my company. Any info would be great. I personally belive that I am not responsible due to the fact that they have refused salt.





Metro Lawn;1162539 said:


> Do you have it in writing that they refused salt or at least a letter of hold harmless?


Exactly-- i hope you have at least this...although have your attorney look into it.


----------



## alternative

Total Lunar Eclipse at about 3:30 this morning (between the clouds) was pretty sweet....did anyone see it? 

Has not happened in almost 400 yrs on the Winter Solstice= pretty wild.


----------



## Leisure Time LC

alternative;1162671 said:


> Total Lunar Eclipse at about 3:30 this morning (between the clouds) was pretty sweet....did anyone see it?
> 
> Has not happened in almost 400 yrs on the Winter Solstice= pretty wild.


No... I could not see it, to many clouds


----------



## Lightningllc

Where's the snow


----------



## alternative

Hah, right...this is Michigan. Forecasts mean nothing....bet youre glad you didnt pretreat last night.


----------



## Plow man Foster

Anyone have an extra liquid storage tank????? No bigger than 300 Gallons.... Please PM me! My buddy is in need of a Small liquid tank..


----------



## Leisure Time LC

Plow man Foster;1162712 said:


> Anyone have an extra liquid storage tank????? No bigger than 300 Gallons.... Please PM me! My buddy is in need of a Small liquid tank..


Brian with Allor Outdoor has tanks


----------



## Plow man Foster

Leisure Time LC;1162714 said:


> Brian with Allor Outdoor has tanks


Thanks i'll give him a call today!


----------



## terrapro

Plow man Foster;1162712 said:


> Anyone have an extra liquid storage tank????? No bigger than 300 Gallons.... Please PM me! My buddy is in need of a Small liquid tank..


Are you looking for storage or truck tanks?


----------



## Plow man Foster

terrapro;1162746 said:


> Are you looking for storage or truck tanks?


small truck tank like prob. tote or something that holds no more than 300 gallons because if i understand correct this is for 5 resi's and some sidewalks...


----------



## Allor Outdoor

Plow man Foster;1162756 said:


> small truck tank like prob. tote or something that holds no more than 300 gallons because if i understand correct this is for 5 resi's and some sidewalks...


Give me a call at 248-930-4526...I should have something that works for you


----------



## Lightningllc

Xpress. What kind of weather are we in for???


----------



## smoore45

it looks like nothin right now... I'm gonna head up north and go snowmobiling after Christmas. Instead of makin money I'll spend it...lol.


----------



## moosey

Does anyone know of someone that rebuilds or works on plow pumps, besides Angelo's. I do not want to take my pump assembly to them. thanks


----------



## brookline

Has anyone used the Ice Master salt spreader from discount stakes? I am looking for a new one at a bit better price. Also Peter, have you used that Shindawa yet? How has it worked so far?


----------



## Leisure Time LC

Well it looks like I can take the plow off my truck for awile


----------



## Matson Snow

brookline;1163429 said:


> Has anyone used the Ice Master salt spreader from discount stakes? I am looking for a new one at a bit better price. Also Peter, have you used that Shindawa yet? How has it worked so far?


Just My opinion...But, i would look at the Earthway 2130 its $20 more dollars....


----------



## P&M Landscaping

brookline;1163429 said:


> Has anyone used the Ice Master salt spreader from discount stakes? I am looking for a new one at a bit better price. Also Peter, have you used that Shindawa yet? How has it worked so far?


Yeah, I have used the Shindaiwa. It's great, I had to take out the metal inside great in order for regular rock salt to pass through, but other than that i'm very happy with it. I would highly suggest the larger, more expensive one. All around better components. Let me know if you have any other questions.


----------



## brookline

Matson Snow;1163466 said:


> Just My opinion...But, i would look at the Earthway 2130 its $20 more dollars....


Is the quality much better? I would be giving up 35lbs in capacity for the earthway model. Its 65 where the other is 100. if it is i have no problem giving up the capacity for a better product. Thanks Todd.



P&M Landscaping;1163645 said:


> Yeah, I have used the Shindaiwa. It's great, I had to take out the metal inside great in order for regular rock salt to pass through, but other than that i'm very happy with it. I would highly suggest the larger, more expensive one. All around better components. Let me know if you have any other questions.


What is the difference? I thought it was basically trading the cable for a steel lever...

Oh and i am looking for one that will run regular rock salt through it the easiest. Real coarse stuff.


----------



## P&M Landscaping

brookline;1163663 said:


> Is the quality much better? I would be giving up 35lbs in capacity for the earthway model. Its 65 where the other is 100. if it is i have no problem giving up the capacity for a better product. Thanks Todd.
> 
> What is the difference? I thought it was basically trading the cable for a steel lever...
> 
> Oh and i am looking for one that will run regular rock salt through it the easiest. Real coarse stuff.


It's got a heavier duty frame, and handle assembly. IMO and all around better unit. It runs bagged rock salt through with ease, i'd imagine bulk would be fine if your shoveling out of your v-box?


----------



## eatonpaving

*stihl chain saw.*

anybody need a good saw, stihl 011av.

150.00

1734-524-0597


----------



## 2FAST4U

eatonpaving;1163765 said:


> anybody need a good saw, stihl 011av.
> 
> 150.00
> 
> 1734-524-0597


Thats a great saw, we have one just like it. Ours just isnt as clean. If i wasnt spending money like a drunk'n sailor the last two weeks id buy it.....

On a side note got my vibrator all hooked up today, so no more getting out to shake the spreader. Think i might add some lights to her in a few days


----------



## asps4u

eatonpaving;1163765 said:


> anybody need a good saw, stihl 011av.
> 
> 150.00
> 
> 1734-524-0597


Consider it sold Randy. I'll call you tomorrow to come get it.


----------



## terrapro

eatonpaving;1163765 said:


> anybody need a good saw, stihl 011av.
> 
> 150.00
> 
> 1734-524-0597





asps4u;1163953 said:


> Consider it sold Randy. I'll call you tomorrow to come get it.


Sounds like a deal. The case is $50 alone. I was going to offer $125 but it is all yours, if you don't want it let me know.


----------



## Glockshot73!

asps4u;1163953 said:


> Consider it sold Randy. I'll call you tomorrow to come get it.


Great deal, i was gonna call in the moring until i saw this!


----------



## eatonpaving

asps4u;1163953 said:


> Consider it sold Randy. I'll call you tomorrow to come get it.


 cool, i will be home later in the day, around 3pm..


----------



## procut

I know this has been discussed on and off a little bit in the thread, but... What seems to be the going rate for bulk picked up this year? I got mine delivered for $62/ton back in September so I haven't even been to a yard for salt yet this year. Just curious where the prices are on the retail side this season. I know last year I was paying $92/ton, I was wondering if it's gone down or not.


----------



## Luther

Anyone out doing anything?


----------



## CSC Contracting

Not yet but watching. Very light snow in Whitmore lake.


----------



## Do It All Do It Right

Just started light snow in livonia


----------



## eatonpaving

*snow*

snowing and sticking in garden city...


----------



## Tscape

I'm out to salt walks.


----------



## Lightningllc

Driving around


----------



## Luther

Lightningllc;1164137 said:


> Driving around


.....putting salt down.


----------



## Lightningllc

There's still salt melting believe it or not


----------



## alternative

procut;1164118 said:


> I know this has been discussed on and off a little bit in the thread, but... What seems to be the going rate for bulk picked up this year? I got mine delivered for $62/ton back in September so I haven't even been to a yard for salt yet this year. Just curious where the prices are on the retail side this season. I know last year I was paying $92/ton, I was wondering if it's gone down or not.


Anywhere from $68-$80/*ton* picked up...depending on what and where you get


----------



## Allor Outdoor

Clearing walks and salting.....wondering how much this is going to accumulate


----------



## WMHLC

over night they called for less than a half inch, and we have 1.5 to 2 right now in Grand Rapids


----------



## irlandscaper

Maybe a dusting in ph. Salt residue working overtime, but lots are black.


----------



## Glockshot73!

Salting walks for sure in Warren. Will chime in on conditions for warren guys


----------



## Luther

Completing applications across the board, just about finished. 

We will not be denied today...


----------



## terrapro

TCLA;1164194 said:


> Completing applications across the board, just about finished.
> 
> *We will not be denied today*...


HAHA

I hope the sun helps this salt. Seemed to not really accumulate presalted areas until 6:30-7:00. I don't know maybe I just put to much salt down?


----------



## alternative

Ditto- many of the previously salted lots are good...and temps are goin up to 35 today.


----------



## Glockshot73!

Warren lots needed it all


----------



## Luther

Awesome! Thanks Mike. :waving:

Our Mike told me you came by to the Brighton store.....thank you sir!


----------



## Tscape

TCLA;1164415 said:


> Awesome! Thanks Mike. :waving:
> 
> Our Mike told me you came by to the Brighton store.....thank you sir!


Happy to support a colleague and competitor, Jim. Just don't you be snoopin' around my accounts tryna lowball me, see? Myhr, that's right, see? Myhr.

:laughing:


----------



## Luther

Tscape;1164426 said:


> Happy to support a colleague and competitor, Jim. Just don't you be snoopin' around my accounts tryna lowball me, see? Myhr, that's right, see? Myhr.











I read ya loud and clear Mike!

I see you believe in Piccaso......all I really want is to steal your customers.


----------



## Executive 1

Needless to say full application for us everywhere from A.A. to troy...P&L statements finished, I wish it would snow 1/2 inch everyday....Jim where is your Brighton location?


----------



## Luther

Spencer & Old 23, just about across the street from Mains....


----------



## Tscape

TCLA;1164449 said:


> View attachment 87753
> 
> I see you believe in Piccaso......all I really want is to steal your customers.


Not so much. What's the phrase? Young, dumb, and full of _dumb_? Something like that.

So I can't wait for Bobby Seay to come back. "Throw a strike Seay! Myhr, that's right Seay, myhr!"


----------



## Executive 1

I know the intersection but I cant picture where you are, I will have to pop in and check it out so we can do some business for some of our brighton accounts


----------



## Luther

Where Spencer ends at old 23, turn right and we are on the right....you won't miss it. 

Got to run....picking up my daughter from the airport now.


----------



## Stuffdeer

Every lot in downriver needed salt today


----------



## goinggreen

Anybody looking for a small toro 18inch wide snow blower bought a larger toro and dont need it any more. 
Needs the carb cleaned it runs but needs starting fluid to start might be a easy fix Blower is i think 12 years old. $50.00 bucks will try to get some pics up today


----------



## Lightningllc

Full salt run and sidewalks. Salt melted good today. Black top in 1 minute Or less. Now that's what I'm talking about 30 of these a year and I will be rocking all year.


----------



## irlandscaper

Hey guys, Im looking to get my tote filled with some good liquid calcium. Im basically in port huron, so the closer the better.


----------



## eatonpaving

eatonpaving;1164034 said:


> cool, i will be home later in the day, around 3pm..


chain saw sold, i have 2 025 chain saws if anybody is interested one with case and one without. will post pics later.


----------



## VIPHGM

Hey Guys - I'm looking to hire a new skid operator for the winter (must be able to operate with an 8ft pusher box)...Looking for someone centrally located in the Oakland & Macomb country areas (Troy, Rochester, Rochester Hills, Shelby, Utica, Sterling Heights)

Give me a call if you or someone you know may be interested
248-379-5358
or email
[email protected]

Thanks!


----------



## asps4u

eatonpaving;1164690 said:


> chain saw sold


Already put her to use too Thumbs Up...Thanks again Randy :waving:


----------



## eatonpaving

asps4u;1164758 said:


> Already put her to use too Thumbs Up...Thanks again Randy :waving:


cool, did she cut good.........


----------



## asps4u

eatonpaving;1164761 said:


> cool, did she cut good.........


Oh yeah... I wanted to test her out and I had some old pallets and a bunch of fallen limbs laying around my parking lot here at the shop that I wanted to take home for kindling, so my porter has been busy for the last hour cutting it all up... She's a tough little bugger wesport


----------



## eatonpaving

asps4u;1164792 said:


> Oh yeah... I wanted to test her out and I had some old pallets and a bunch of fallen limbs laying around my parking lot here at the shop that I wanted to take home for kindling, so my porter has been busy for the last hour cutting it all up... She's a tough little bugger wesport


great, thanks again. for a little saw she has some muscle......wesport


----------



## Plow man Foster

Another great day for liquid!
--------------------------------------------------------------------

Hey if anyone needs a sub i found a great guy for you! *sarcasm! 
This guy just emailed me from craigslist take a look at his services he may be able to help you out! In the winter or summer!
Give him a call!


----------



## Lightningllc

Xpress. How is Christmas eve and christmas day looking?


----------



## MikeLawnSnowLLC

From the looks of it we arent gunna get shiat, I was hoping to get one more push on December invoices but i guess I won't be counting on that.


----------



## Glockshot73!

MikeLawnSnowLLC;1165366 said:


> From the looks of it we arent gunna get shiat, I was hoping to get one more push on December invoices but i guess I won't be counting on that.


Hoping for the same thing


----------



## eatonpaving

*025 saw*

i have two 025s, one with case and extra chain, 250.00

one with no case, 225.00

both used very little.

1734-524-0597 ps, i also have a stihl 029 super with 6 or 7 chains, case, wrench 18 inch bar. 275.00


----------



## Lightningllc

Eaton call me I might take all your saws 2482407298


----------



## eatonpaving

*stihl 029 super*

stihl 029 super with case and 6 chains. 275.00


----------



## terrapro

eatonpaving;1165966 said:


> stihl 029 super with case and 6 chains. 275.00


VERY tempting...but the wife wants a new designer jacket and boots


----------



## asps4u

terrapro;1166015 said:


> VERY tempting...but the wife wants a new designer jacket and boots


I'd get her the chains saw...much better investment Thumbs Up


----------



## Luther

terrapro;1166015 said:


> VERY tempting...but the wife wants a new designer jacket and boots


She'll get them dirty cutting up your firewood....


----------



## Glockshot73!

Time to tackle Christmas shopping, drive a plow threw a door or two anything to beat the crouds around this time of year


----------



## eatonpaving

*snow...*

it looks like snow heading this way, or have i had to much salt this week......

http://radar.weather.gov/Conus/full_loop.php


----------



## terrapro

asps4u;1166017 said:


> I'd get her the chains saw...much better investment Thumbs Up





TCLA;1166031 said:


> She'll get them dirty cutting up your firewood....


Yeah but she doesn't ask for much. An 029 super sure would be nice though.


----------



## alternative

terrapro;1166378 said:


> Yeah but she doesn't ask for much. An 029 super sure would be nice though.


Trust me the jacket/boots is a wise investment...as it will keep your "hammer" busy- while that saw is only gonna have you cutting firewood, alone..


----------



## sefh

Now those where some good looking Stihls for sale. If anyone is interested, I rebuild saws and weed whips for a side job. If you need any assistance with these, PM me. 

It looks like we might get something tomorrow night but waiting for some experts to pop in to give us some good details.


----------



## magnatrac

I don't like the long term forecast. I think my best odds of decent snow will be from my backyard blizzard !!! I haven't bothered getting it out yet this year but if this forecast hold I may have to. That is if it stays cold enough. I remember the winter of 06 07 we had a lame december and then it was game on !!!

, shaun


----------



## brookline

magnatrac;1166513 said:


> I don't like the long term forecast. I think my best odds of decent snow will be from my backyard blizzard !!! I haven't bothered getting it out yet this year but if this forecast hold I may have to. That is if it stays cold enough. I remember the winter of 06 07 we had a lame december and then it was game on !!!
> 
> , shaun


At least its better than the December we had last year. Didn't drop a plow until January.


----------



## magnatrac

We had 2 small pushes 2" each and 9 saltings last december here in north oakland. I was looking at the snowmobile trail reports up north and those look bad too. The week after christmas is usually a busy week but maybe not this year. It could be worse, it could be raining. Atleast we will have a white christmas ( with out making our own snow ) !!!

, shaun


----------



## PowersTree

Who was it that was making snow around here?? I seen a guy in ortinville a few years ago that was making snow in the front yard


----------



## brookline

Check your pm "goinggreen"


----------



## Leisure Time LC

Looks like me might be salting Saturday and Sunday morning


----------



## eatonpaving

Leisure Time LC;1167068 said:


> Looks like me might be salting Saturday and Sunday morning


i hope so.......


----------



## magnatrac

PowersTree;1166795 said:


> Who was it that was making snow around here?? I seen a guy in ortinville a few years ago that was making snow in the front yard


 That would be either me or my brother. If you saw it on countyline rd. it was his house , merkle st. would be mine. It's not as impressive if there is natural snow on the ground.

, shaun


----------



## alternative

I just read 2-4" possible by Sunday afternoon... payup


----------



## Greenstar lawn

alternative;1167351 said:


> I just read 2-4" possible by Sunday afternoon... payup


yeah i just saw on noaa that 1-3 tomorrow night and 1-2 on sunday.


----------



## procut

alternative;1167351 said:


> I just read 2-4" possible by Sunday afternoon... payup





Greenstar lawn;1167353 said:


> yeah i just saw on noaa that 1-3 tomorrow night and 1-2 on sunday.


Sure would be a nice little presant under the tree, but I'm skeptical. Maybe we can atleast squeeze a salting or two out of it.


----------



## P&M Landscaping

Merry Christmas guys, Take a look at this. A freighter stuck out in the River this afternoon. Has been there since 3 AM, what a crappy way to spend christmas holiday!


----------



## Matson Snow

alternative;1167351 said:


> I just read 2-4" possible by Sunday afternoon... payup


Just washed the Equipment......So i guess its gonna snow....Bring it on.....


----------



## Matson Snow

P&M Landscaping;1167415 said:


> Merry Christmas guys, Take a look at this. A freighter stuck out in the River this afternoon. Has been there since 3 AM, what a crappy way to spend christmas holiday!


Is he in the River or the Trenton channel......Go out there and give them a Hand pete....Thumbs Up


----------



## Leisure Time LC

Greenstar lawn;1167353 said:


> yeah i just saw on noaa that 1-3 tomorrow night and 1-2 on sunday.[/QUOTE
> 
> I must be blind because I see nothing for snow in the forecast other than flurries


----------



## ajslands

Matson Snow;1167420 said:


> Is he in the River or the Trenton channel......Go out there and give them a Hand pete....Thumbs Up


He's south of the bridge in front of the power plant.


----------



## grassmaster06

I just looked a noaa says less than a half for saturday and sunday ,where did you guys see the 1-3
,


----------



## Moonlighter

I am pretty sure only the lake effect areas are going to see any kind of snow like I69 area and the thumb but they keep bouncing back and forth so who knows but it really sucks, now I have to go hang out with the in laws for Christmas lol.


----------



## Greenstar lawn

Well for New Baltimore thats what they were calling for. Now it says only 1-2 inches. Who knows, I am just going to enjoy the holiday and the family.


----------



## terrapro

I am sure I will be busy tomorrow everyone so Merry Christmas!


----------



## 24v6spd

Merry Christmas to all and to all a good night.


----------



## Lightningllc

Merry Christmas. Trucks are loaded and ready to salt the heck out of anything


----------



## Leisure Time LC

Merry Christmas . Mine are ready if needed, just not sure how I am going to drive 5 trucks at once


----------



## Lightningllc

Well 4 trucks u could do but 5 can't be done.


----------



## Metro Lawn

Well nothing on radar so i am going to take a chance and head for my daughters in Lexington. Merry Christmas to all the Plow Site loyalists.


----------



## 2FAST4U

Merry christmas everyone, looks like maybe a salting in the a.m.!!!! At least we can be with the familys today.


----------



## Lightningllc

snow is sticking to the CARS in the driveway i live in brighton, the flurries are coming down good, all day of this and we might get a salting hopefully.


----------



## Plow man Foster

Small flurries just started coming down in West Bloomfield 
small but fast


----------



## flykelley

Metro Lawn;1168280 said:


> Well nothing on radar so i am going to take a chance and head for my daughters in Lexington. Merry Christmas to all the Plow Site loyalists.


Drive Safe John and enjoy the family! Merry Christmas everybody.

Mike


----------



## eatonpaving

*happy hoildays.*

happy holidays to all.


----------



## Glockshot73!

Merry Christmas everybody, maybe get to salt churches later today?


----------



## grassmaster06

Merry christmas


----------



## brookline

Merry Christmas everyone! Hopefully we can make some payup this week.


----------



## goinggreen

Merry Christmas everyone


----------



## Lightningllc

looks like a salting for churches and shopping plazas in the am.


----------



## grassmaster06

Nothing in wyandotte yet


----------



## Lightningllc

Brighton is turning icy snow is sticking to parking lots and roadways.


----------



## magnatrac

North oakland is all ice. I just drove from my inlaws in lk. orion to my brothers in oxford and things we a little slick. After a couple hours there I headed home to ortonville and the roads were solid ice with cars alrady spinning out. Only about a 1/4 inch here but once it's packed down it's glaze ice. I only have one job that has to be done in the morning so no big deal but atleast it's some work !!! 
merry christmas , shaun


----------



## Lightningllc

East of brighton there was nothing, I hear north is ice also. gonna be a fun morning.


----------



## Plow man Foster

magnatrac;1169051 said:


> *North oakland is all ice*. I just drove from my inlaws in lk. orion to my brothers in oxford and things we a little slick. After a couple hours there I headed home to ortonville and the roads were solid ice with cars alrady spinning out. Only about a 1/4 inch here but once it's packed down it's glaze ice. I only have one job that has to be done in the morning so no big deal but atleast it's some work !!!
> merry christmas , shaun


Thats because they dont wanna spread/spray salt 
I sprayed liquid on my driveway last week and now my driveway is the only one on my street that doesnt have ice on it right now! 
Im in WB!


----------



## 24v6spd

magnatrac;1169051 said:


> North oakland is all ice. I just drove from my inlaws in lk. orion to my brothers in oxford and things we a little slick. After a couple hours there I headed home to ortonville and the roads were solid ice with cars alrady spinning out. Only about a 1/4 inch here but once it's packed down it's glaze ice. I only have one job that has to be done in the morning so no big deal but atleast it's some work !!!
> merry christmas , shaun


Yes, I just got home from traveling that area and it was treacherous. 15 cars in the ditch, numerous police and wreckers. Glad to be home safe.


----------



## michigancutter

Merry Christmas Everyone!! Heard some rain on thursday with temps in the 40s, did anyone else here the same thing?? Had a little snow here in casco this morning but nothing to brag about.


----------



## eatonpaving

*rain*

yes channel 7 said the same thing, it wont happen, they can not get any forecast right.


----------



## Allor Outdoor

Just drove from Troy to Milford...took M59 the whole way. Roads east of Pontiac were dry and clear...west of Pontiac were glazed over and slick. Saw a handful of county trucks out salting.


----------



## terrapro

Stopped by a few places around 10pm in Howell area and MY salt was still working. Will definately be out checking stuff in the morning.

Stay safe out there! I hope everyone had a good Holiday.


----------



## silvetouch

freezing rain / light snow downriver... nothing visibly coating soo far, but there are some slick spots for sure.


Merry X-mas to everyone!


----------



## Moonlighter

I hope everyone had a great Christmas, we got a little light snow over night I figure about 1/4" down in Pontiac. Going to check a few sites but the salt seems to be working very well.


----------



## Tango

Headed out to check / salt. Just a dusting here in HW but need to get eyes a little north. 
Hope everyone had a good Christmas, be safe.


----------



## VIPHGM

A little slick out this morning... A crunchy/ crispy lite dusting in sterling heights... Grounds white with less then 1/4 in oakland


----------



## Metro Lawn

all good in the hood...lol


----------



## Leisure Time LC

Metro Lawn;1169499 said:


> all good in the hood...lol


Just got in from spraying. Some areas a little icey, nothing the liquid cant take care of payuppayuppayup


----------



## firelwn82

PowersTree;1166795 said:


> Who was it that was making snow around here?? I seen a guy in ortinville a few years ago that was making snow in the front yard


That would be Magnatrac. He and his brother have been doing it for some time now. Bringing winter even when mother nature doesn't want to..... I hope everyone had a great Christmas..... O NO I SAID IT...... Christmas... :laughing: Have my accounts salted and now to shower and go shoot at some paper for the day.


----------



## firelwn82

Also who on here said they made there own liquid setup cheap? I need to do start getting plans. I'm tired of spending 230 on a damn pallet of rock.... :crying:


----------



## Lightningllc

Good salt morning, heading out tonight to do business's


----------



## Lightningllc

firelwn82;1169548 said:


> Also who on here said they made there own liquid setup cheap? I need to do start getting plans. I'm tired of spending 230 on a damn pallet of rock.... :crying:


If your gonna do electric I can get the 275 gallon totes for $50. Then u should have about 400-500 in parts to build it, if your going gas triple that.


----------



## grassmaster06

I wouldn't mind making a sprayer ,I already have a tote all I need is everything else .I've used liquid on my own sidewalks with a backpack sprayer and really like it


----------



## Plow man Foster

firelwn82;1169548 said:


> Also who on here said they made there own liquid setup cheap? I need to do start getting plans. I'm tired of spending 230 on a damn pallet of rock.... :crying:


Ok guys here is what i threw together In paintshop! I know i have no life..........

Yeah liquid is good! 
We have one rig but i dont have any good pics right now... 
The rigs are not hard to build its just very Time consuming.

But here is a VERY Basic rig i drew out...

-The pink hose in the pic is very critical otherwise you might blow a hose! or kill your motor That is good if you dont want to turn of the motor after every lot. instead it just recirculates itself from the tank to the pump

- The Motor we have on our rig is a 6.5 pro power pump its actually too big because at idle it is almost more than enough spraying power. i have 2 nozzles and they spray evenly across the back of the truck but the nozzles costed $100 a pop!

Basic rig all you need is:
A tank
pvc for boom
3" hose (from the tank to the pump,Pump to.....) 
Electric valve/ solenoid
In cab control switch
Pump 
Fittings, valves, Misc.
did i forget anything?
Yeah That!


----------



## BossPlow2010

wow that pump Is floating in mid air!
Looks good though.

You forgot lights to see and to be seen.

Looks like we'll be able to have a fun new years since we won't have to wake up to snow!


----------



## VIPHGM

Here is a really quick and even more inexpensive way to do sidewalks.....

I have a 330 Tote in the back of a truck with a 2" dixon powhatan double jacket portable water hose - Blue.... with either a 10ft, 30 ft long hose with a fire nozzle... there is enough pressure from the volume of the tank to move enough liquid out without having to run a motor on it... it seems to work very well and gets enough liquid to were we need it to go.. when the tank starts to get to the bottom it will start to slow down but it will still come out

the only down side is when your just about to shut it off... close the tank first to let all the deicer out of the hose then turn off the nozzle.... the hose will roll up easy into the bed.... you can change the nozzles to different spray patterns and amounts of liquid to be put on the ground

you may have about $150 - $225 into a sidewalk deicer unit that can virtually never break down... just remember to unscrew the top cap before using... if you have questions or would like to see what mine looks like just let me know


----------



## Lightningllc

Img_0077.jpg


----------



## alternative

*Preacher*

Kinda off topic-- but frickin hiarious..


----------



## lawnman20

can someone please tell me who sells liquid Calcium /mag close to the troy area thank


----------



## Plow man Foster

lawnman20;1170235 said:


> can someone please tell me who sells liquid Calcium /mag close to the troy area thank


None of your local landscape yards have it?? 
If you wanna take a hike over here i know some guys who could help u out!


----------



## MikeLawnSnowLLC

alternative;1170168 said:


> Kinda off topic-- but frickin hiarious..


lol thats some funny shiat


----------



## 2FAST4U

alternative;1170168 said:


> Kinda off topic-- but frickin hiarious..


Frickin Hiarious

P.S. Thats two minutes of my life i'll never get back


----------



## Metro Lawn

lawnman20;1170235 said:


> can someone please tell me who sells liquid Calcium /mag close to the troy area thank


We sell it in Warren and New Haven.


----------



## michigancutter

firelwn82;1169548 said:


> Also who on here said they made there own liquid setup cheap? I need to do start getting plans. I'm tired of spending 230 on a damn pallet of rock.... :crying:


John sells them from (metro).


----------



## Lightningllc

John, where are u at in new haven.


----------



## firelwn82

Lightningllc;1169576 said:


> If your gonna do electric I can get the 275 gallon totes for $50. Then u should have about 400-500 in parts to build it, if your going gas triple that.


What are the measurements on the tank? My only thing is I wont ever be able to get away from rock completely so I will still have to have a pallet back there, but the less I use rock the better. I also would definitely go with electric, customers don't usually like you being to loud at 2 or 3 in the morning so electric is the only way I will go. Thanks for all of the help guys.


----------



## firelwn82

michigancutter;1170360 said:


> John sells them from (metro).


I know he does and I have looked at his stuff many times. I just know I can make something way cheaper than buying it from anywhere else.


----------



## michigancutter

firelwn82;1170523 said:


> I know he does and I have looked at his stuff many times. I just know I can make something way cheaper than buying it from anywhere else.


Then your best bet is go to TSC. They have truck tanks all the banjo connectors, hoses and electric pump. Just make sure you pump has a fuse going to it. heard of alot of truck fires cause the pump gets hot from over use and causes electric fires. Thats why we use gas pumps. Dont use pvc pipes, go with a steel pipe and drill holes and thread them with some stainless steel spray nozzels.


----------



## michigancutter

Anyone going out tonight to check lots??? I have a blowing dusting if that makes sense. So i think im going to go and make a quick run and check thing out.


----------



## Metro Lawn

Lightningllc;1170404 said:


> John, where are u at in new haven.


61121 New Haven Rd. bet 28 and 29 Mile (tech. Lenox Twp with a NH mailing address)


----------



## Metro Lawn

firelwn82;1170523 said:


> I know he does and I have looked at his stuff many times. I just know I can make something way cheaper than buying it from anywhere else.


You can build one cheaper. The biggest thing is to get the psi, volume and speed correct for application. Biggest mistake in using liquids is just building something that can spray. Everything needs to be in sync to get a correct application rate.


----------



## Metro Lawn

btw If anyone is looking for a good gas unit... I have a refurbished demo unit with all the bells and whistles - 3 lane coverage, wireless remote, hose reel, ect for $2500 less than list on a new unit and $1500 less than the sale price. If you have not seen them, go to www.metro-melt.com and check out the video. There are lease to buy options available too.


----------



## firelwn82

Metro Lawn;1170563 said:


> You can build one cheaper. The biggest thing is to get the psi, volume and speed correct for application. Biggest mistake in using liquids is just building something that can spray. Everything needs to be in sync to get a correct application rate.


This was going to be the next question. Sorry if I'm "Hi jacking" the thread guys but I'm sure there are a lot of other people with my same question. Just trying to get some info here. So what is a good coverage rate? I will be using it mostly for walks but would more than likely add to the road next season. Do you test with just water first or do you have to test with a mix?


----------



## Leisure Time LC

Who wants to take a trip to the east coast and make some money


----------



## P&M Landscaping

Leisure Time LC;1170735 said:


> Who wants to take a trip to the east coast and make some money


I've got another week and a half off school, i'm definitely in!


----------



## Matson Snow

Just wanted to say that "The Roar has Been Restored"....The Lions have won 3 in a row..."Do you Believe in Miracles".......Get your tickets for Super Bowl 2012.....:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## Leisure Time LC

Matson Snow;1170768 said:


> Just wanted to say that "The Roar has Been Restored"....The Lions have won 3 in a row..."Do you Believe in Miracles".......Get your tickets for Super Bowl 2012.....:laughing::laughing::laughing:


That is funny right there Thumbs Up


----------



## Luther

Leisure Time LC;1170735 said:


> Who wants to take a trip to the east coast and make some money


I'm in for that. 

A couple small details are getting in the way though...

Who to work for, how much are they willing to pay, when will we get paid, does my insurance cover me for out-of-state work, what are my liabilities, who to get parts from and/or repairs made if things break down....little things like that.


----------



## grassmaster06

I know this is a little off topic ,but I have a new backhoe attachment for my bobcat and if anyone needs any type of digging work like footings ,sewer repair,ponds or anything else .keep me in mind for any future projects within 40 miles of detroit ,I could go farther but that will cost a little more.if anyone is intrested pm me or give me a call313-443-7067


----------



## Lightningllc

On the backhoe topic, I have a catapiller backhoe for a skidsteer bh 40 with attachment hookup with fold in cab controls, i barely used it , I paid 13000 new and would like to get 6 for it I bet it has less than 20 hours on it.


----------



## Lightningllc

I'm also selling my fifth wheel camper if anyone is looking for one, it is 38 feet long, and fully loaded. fireplace, flat screens, 3 slide out's, washer \ dryer hookup, artic insulation package,i pull it with a f-350 four door short bed diesel. asking 21k 2002 montana big sky


----------



## Plow man Foster

Well while we're on the Selling topic! 
My buddy has a Dodge cargo van 75K miles for 1k 
let me know!


----------



## BossPlow2010

Lightningllc;1170866 said:


> I'm also selling my fifth wheel camper if anyone is looking for one, it is 38 feet long, and fully loaded. fireplace, flat screens, 3 slide out's, washer \ dryer hookup, artic insulation package,i pull it with a f-350 four door short bed diesel. asking 21k 2002 montana big sky


Brand? And how heavy is it?
And can a hitch be hooked up on the back (for towing a boat or small trailer)


----------



## caitlyncllc

grassmaster06;1170836 said:


> I know this is a little off topic ,but I have a new backhoe attachment for my bobcat and if anyone needs any type of digging work like footings ,sewer repair,ponds or anything else .keep me in mind for any future projects within 40 miles of detroit ,I could go farther but that will cost a little more.if anyone is intrested pm me or give me a call313-443-7067


Your gonna dig a pond with a backhoe attachment on a skid steer? Better pack a lunch....


----------



## lawnprolawns

John, there's a building around 96/Newburgh that's painted like your McDonalds in Warren.. you moving into Livonia?


----------



## Lightningllc

BossPlow2010;1170970 said:


> Brand? And how heavy is it?
> And can a hitch be hooked up on the back (for towing a boat or small trailer)


2002 Montana big sky 38 foot 11000 pounds and a hitch can be put on any fifth wheel.


----------



## Lightningllc

Plow man Foster;1170967 said:


> Well while we're on the Selling topic!
> My buddy has a Dodge cargo van 75K miles for 1k
> let me know!


Get me some pics. Text me at 2482407298


----------



## alternative

caitlyncllc;1170991 said:


> Your gonna dig a pond with a backhoe attachment on a skid steer? Better pack a lunch....


lol
Those attcht are good for planting lg trees or doing some drain work- thats about it.


----------



## Plow man Foster

magnatrac;1169051 said:


> North oakland is all ice. I just drove from my inlaws in lk. orion to my brothers in oxford and things we a little slick. After a couple hours there I headed home to ortonville and the roads were solid ice with cars alrady spinning out. Only about a 1/4 inch here but once it's packed down it's glaze ice. I only have one job that has to be done in the morning so no big deal but atleast it's some work !!!
> merry christmas , shaun





Lightningllc;1171031 said:


> Get me some pics. Text me at 2482407298


text sent.


----------



## eatonpaving

*chainsaws*

anybody that wants those chainsaws 200.00 each, come get um.....

1734-524-0597


----------



## grassmaster06

caitlyncllc;1170991 said:


> Your gonna dig a pond with a backhoe attachment on a skid steer? Better pack a lunch....


not retention pondsThumbs Up


----------



## terrapro

eatonpaving;1171133 said:


> anybody that wants those chainsaws 200.00 each, come get um.....
> 
> 1734-524-0597


Even for the 029 super?


----------



## eatonpaving

terrapro;1171145 said:


> Even for the 029 super?


yes.....even the 029 super...


----------



## Plow man Foster

Haha im not only selling a dodge cargo van with 75k miles i'm also selling a Mercedes C320 for like 8K 60K miles 
let me know!


----------



## Metro Lawn

Plow man Foster;1171203 said:


> Haha im not only selling a dodge cargo van with 75k miles i'm also selling a Mercedes C320 for like 8K 60K miles
> let me know!


Any pix of the cargo van


----------



## Plow man Foster

Metro Lawn;1171261 said:


> Any pix of the cargo van


PM me your Email and i will email you some im not at home so i cant upload them but i can forward you the email once i have an email address. 
(i think we spoke before about this van but im not sure!)


----------



## Metro Lawn

lawnprolawns;1171007 said:


> John, there's a building around 96/Newburgh that's painted like your McDonalds in Warren.. you moving into Livonia?


Never can tell... Working on something big on the westside right now.


----------



## VIPHGM

My wife and I were talking about wanting to buy a fifth wheel this year... I told her about it and she said not yet with evil eyes.. And followed with I think you bought too many things this year... I answered with ya but those were all things related to work.. She then replies with some how you will manage to involve it into work some how... And I said ya for those long extended landscape projects ill be doing up north this year


----------



## firelwn82

Lightningllc;1171030 said:


> 2002 Montana big sky 38 foot 11000 pounds and a hitch can be put on any fifth wheel.


Your vehicle and trailer can only be so long. I think its only 50 feet or something. May want to look into that also.


----------



## Metro Lawn

firelwn82;1171361 said:


> Your vehicle and trailer can only be so long. I think its only 50 feet or something. May want to look into that also.


State law was 65 feet of length without a permit.


----------



## Lightningllc

That's funny u say that I watched a gmc 3500 4 door dually pulling a 34 foot camper with a 19 foot fishing boat on back.


----------



## VIPHGM

the msp are actually a lot more lenient on recreational users they tend not to measure as long as your stuff all looks safe and secure.... but they do ask for the drivers who pull a double trailer go and get a "R" license endorsement as seen here... i had looked into because we were interested in buying a fifth wheel this up coming season and we have a 20ft enclosed that we wanted to bring our four wheelers and toys with us and well were trying to figure out lengths and measurements of what is the largest size fifth wheel we could buy... because i have a F350 cc long bed now so that's why the companies started coming up with the fifth wheel toy haulers with ramp doors in the back to eliminate that problem..

http://www.michigan.gov/documents/recreational_double_21025_7.pdf


----------



## Metro Lawn

VIPHGM;1171354 said:


> My wife and I were talking about wanting to buy a fifth wheel this year... I told her about it and she said not yet with evil eyes.. And followed with I think you bought too many things this year... I answered with ya but those were all things related to work.. She then replies with some how you will manage to involve it into work some how... And I said ya for those long extended landscape projects ill be doing up north this year


"on site job/office trailer" and a nice one at that.


----------



## BossPlow2010

Lightningllc;1171453 said:


> That's funny u say that I watched a gmc 3500 4 door dually pulling a 34 foot camper with a 19 foot fishing boat on back.


That's about 65'
it varies though, 65' is maximum for Michigan that's including truck and trailer.
They tow tripples on 80.


----------



## MikeLawnSnowLLC

Guys- I'm looking for a 12 ft. dump trailer with a landscape gate on the back i want to buy new anyone know places that might stock these locally?


----------



## VIPHGM

trailer mart in waterford should have some available i dont know about 12 ft maybe 16 ft.... if not i may have a buddy that is willing to sell his 12 ft dump... its not new but only 1 or 2 years old that is in good condition


----------



## asps4u

Metro Lawn;1170565 said:


> btw If anyone is looking for a good gas unit... I have a refurbished demo unit with all the bells and whistles - 3 lane coverage, wireless remote, hose reel, ect for $2500 less than list on a new unit and $1500 less than the sale price. If you have not seen them, go to www.metro-melt.com and check out the video. There are lease to buy options available too.


PM Sent :salute:


----------



## flykelley

MikeLawnSnowLLC;1171716 said:


> Guys- I'm looking for a 12 ft. dump trailer with a landscape gate on the back i want to buy new anyone know places that might stock these locally?


Besides Trailer mart on M-59 in Waterford there is Cyldes Frame on Oakland Ave in Pontiac that stock dump trailers, they sell Big Tex.

Mike


----------



## Lightningllc

MikeLawnSnowLLC;1171716 said:


> Guys- I'm looking for a 12 ft. dump trailer with a landscape gate on the back i want to buy new anyone know places that might stock these locally?


Slm trailers in whitmore lake. It's my uncle tell him Justin sent you.


----------



## Greenstar lawn

MikeLawnSnowLLC;1171716 said:


> Guys- I'm looking for a 12 ft. dump trailer with a landscape gate on the back i want to buy new anyone know places that might stock these locally?


There is 2 places a mile down the road from me. JCL and i am not sure what the other place is called but they sell lots of dump trailers and they just so happen to be next door to eachother. They are located on gratiot between 22 and 23 mile. I drive by there almost every day if you tell me what your looking for exactly i can run over there to see if they have it in stock and maybe even take a few photos to at least save you a trip


----------



## VIPHGM

Greenstar lawn;1171964 said:


> There is 2 places a mile down the road from me. JCL and i am not sure what the other place is called but they sell lots of dump trailers and they just so happen to be next door to eachother. They are located on gratiot between 22 and 23 mile. I drive by there almost every day if you tell me what your looking for exactly i can run over there to see if they have it in stock and maybe even take a few photos to at least save you a trip


that location is called rossell equipment..... or something like that... i went there one time to see a dump trailer they had.. everything that they have is used and way over priced.... but ya good call Mike on cyldes... i forgot about that place


----------



## Greenstar lawn

VIPHGM;1171990 said:


> that location is called rossell equipment..... or something like that... i went there one time to see a dump trailer they had.. everything that they have is used and way over priced.... but ya good call Mike on cyldes... i forgot about that place


yep thats what its called. I only been in there once to get pins for my dump trailer gate. I always just see a bunch of dump trailers and farm equipment when i drive by.


----------



## MikeLawnSnowLLC

Well I seen a lot of dump trailers but the problem is finding one with the landscape gate on the back I want to physically see one before I buy one and when i went to jcl they had to order it. Anyone have experience with this kind of setup on a dump trailer?


----------



## terrapro

MikeLawnSnowLLC;1172055 said:


> Well I seen a lot of dump trailers but the problem is finding one with the landscape gate on the back I want to physically see one before I buy one and when i went to jcl they had to order it. Anyone have experience with this kind of setup on a dump trailer?


What is a landscape gate?

I have had them all at one point in time. I had a u-dump with a single gate that swings open to the drivers side only(least favorite design). I had a bri-mar with a triple funtion gate, it split in the middle opening to both sides, or you could keep it pinned either at the top or bottom for spreading gravel and such. Right now we have a quality steel and the gate can be pinned either at the top or bottom for dumping and can be completely removed.


----------



## MikeLawnSnowLLC

http://www.trailerenterprises.com/index_files/LandscapeGate.htm This is exactly what I'm looking for


----------



## VIPHGM

ya havent seen one of those tailgates yet on a dump.... kind of interesting...


----------



## terrapro

MikeLawnSnowLLC;1172147 said:


> http://www.trailerenterprises.com/index_files/LandscapeGate.htm This is exactly what I'm looking for


Wow, I haven't seen that one before. Looks like a Bri-mar, can't really see the name very well. If it is go to SLM like Justin said.

Also if it is a Bri-mar I had that same one but like I said with the double barn doors and it weighed like 3K empty so keep that in mind. It was a great trailer just friggin heavy as all hell.

We just had the slide out ramps for equipment but never really used them much.


----------



## BossPlow2010

If you buy that gate, then you can't load a tractor or small skid in that trailer.


----------



## Lightningllc

if you plan on using this as a lawn trailer good luck, i have owned 4 dump trailers, by far the best is bri-mar and pj trailers, i still have 3 dump trailers they are the handiest tool for a landscaper, we use it for boulder work and any work across a lawn or where ever e cant get a dump truck. great for firewood business i do recommend a 14 - 16 footer 14000 pound axles.


----------



## VIPHGM

Hey kind of a off topic but interesting question.... 

Megan and I were talking about the company last night and what we wanted and were we wanted to be in the next few years.... This spring will be the 4/5th year we have had the company... I started it from the ground up with no business experience and well we didnt start it in the best time.... but were doing it.... 2009 was probably the worst year for me and 10 has probably been the best... i have done a lot of investing back into the company to help it grow faster and by me doing that reduced our family income.... Some months are better then others it just depends on the season... We are at the point right now where we want to figure out if were actually make a good profit of where we should be for a newer company or if were just spinning our wheels... Were trying to figure out how to become more profitable with less man power or what are next step should be to grow properly without rapid expansion to super increase our overhead.... 

How do we know? how did you guys learn and figure it out to become successful? 
should i bring in someone to do the logistics of the company? talk to other contractors that have been here and done that? what if i start sharing my company info with other contractors would that hurt my profit ratios or leave my company too vulnerably? bring someone in that knows the business to show me what i need to do?

also if you feel this should not be a topic on this site.. please feel free to PM me and i will remove it


----------



## Lightningllc

Go dig gold in alaska


----------



## MikeLawnSnowLLC

The use of the trailer will mainly be for hauling mulch, topsoil, plants and such but if need be i want to be able to put a commercial mower in it as well. I Dont have a bobcat or anything yet of my own so when i do need one i rent one and it comes with the trailer. My thought was with the a ramp on the back it would be more versatile.


----------



## VIPHGM

i think that you would be more happier with the barn doors for what your wanting to use it for... then just get the skid trailer ramps for it... weld some mesh over them to be able to drive a mower into it... the main focus is mulch and material secondary is mower... or get a pair of the nice aluminum ramps that you can then load a mower there light weight and foldable


----------



## Plow man Foster

MikeLawnSnowLLC;1172277 said:


> The use of the trailer will mainly be for hauling mulch, topsoil, plants and such but if need be i want to be able to put a commercial mower in it as well. I Dont have a bobcat or anything yet of my own so when i do need one i rent one and it comes with the trailer. My thought was with the a ramp on the back it would be more versatile.


these are sweet!


----------



## MikeLawnSnowLLC

Yea i'm definetly gunnna do some more shopping around I'm hoping ill be able to score a better price since it's winter time and they probably aren't selling them much right now. Btw anyone know if its ever gunna snow again? lol


----------



## MikeLawnSnowLLC

That first one is sweet but doesnt have the capacity i'm looking for.


----------



## VIPHGM

MikeLawnSnowLLC;1172287 said:


> . Btw anyone know if its ever gunna snow again? lol


Im kind of hoping for no snow right now... megan has 12 days before shes due.... and i still wanted to go on a snowboarding trip sometime this week... so im happy with no snow


----------



## MikeLawnSnowLLC

Congrats, we had our first one in March so it was perfect timing no snow and no landscape work yet!


----------



## Plow man Foster

MikeLawnSnowLLC;1172287 said:


> Yea i'm definetly gunnna do some more shopping around I'm hoping ill be able to score a better price since it's winter time and they probably aren't selling them much right now. Btw anyone know if its ever gunna snow again? lol


AccuWeather says Rain at the end of this "Year" / Week 
Than Sunday Jan. 8th there will be periods of snow.....


----------



## VIPHGM

MikeLawnSnowLLC;1172295 said:


> Congrats, we had our first one in March so it was perfect timing no snow and no landscape work yet!


Nice timing on that one!!!! Thumbs Up... ya i wish we had planned like that...


----------



## VIPHGM

this one doesnt look too bad and gives you high sides


----------



## MikeLawnSnowLLC

yea that ones not bad i was gunna do like 2x10 wood on the sides cuz that mesh **** just does not hold up with the shotty tack welds they put on em.


----------



## MikeLawnSnowLLC

VIPHGM;1172308 said:


> Nice timing on that one!!!! Thumbs Up... ya i wish we had planned like that...


You expecting a boy or girl?


----------



## VIPHGM

This one might spark some interest... it looks like the dump is pretty heavy duty and still gives you the landscapers ramp for a mower... you will just have to either build some sides to it or show msp some bright ratchet straps


----------



## VIPHGM

MikeLawnSnowLLC;1172315 said:


> You expecting a boy or girl?


Were expecting a Girl... Miss Giuliana

and i also have a 3.5 year old boy named Owen


----------



## MikeLawnSnowLLC

dang thats sweet post the link for that one!


----------



## Leisure Time LC

Newest addition to the fleet. The plow goes on friday


----------



## VIPHGM

MikeLawnSnowLLC;1172327 said:


> dang thats sweet post the link for that one!


http://www.constructionequipmentguide.com/Felling-Trailers-Offers-Customized-Trailer/12467/

or you could always for with a larger size dump gooseneck and then get a tag long trailer to pull behind it


----------



## VIPHGM

Leisure Time LC;1172334 said:


> Newest addition to the fleet. The plow goes on friday


i like that bed... did you put that on or did it come with it?


----------



## Leisure Time LC

VIPHGM;1172339 said:


> i like that bed... did you put that on or did it come with it?


It came with it. all I did was paint in black and the cab white. No bodywork done. I have $1300.00 into the truck


----------



## MikeLawnSnowLLC

Leisure Time LC;1172342 said:


> It came with it. all I did was paint in black and the cab white. No bodywork done. I have $1300.00 into the truck


Damn thats a nice find their!


----------



## VIPHGM

i just got a F450 truck... lol that is in need of a new bed... but i need a 10' flatbed.... its got a 8' on it right now... its funny looking ill have to go out side and take some pictures.... it looks like a transformer!!!

Nice set up though... it looks good!!!


----------



## Plow man Foster

Leisure Time LC;1172334 said:


> Newest addition to the fleet. The plow goes on friday


Liquid+ Rock! 
I love that setup!
Gonna but it in with my Dump truck next year...
how do you like it?


----------



## Leisure Time LC

Plow man Foster;1172359 said:


> Liquid+ Rock!
> I love that setup!
> Gonna but it in with my Dump truck next year...
> how do you like it?


I love it, it works awesome. It is nice having the option of either product on the same truck.


----------



## VIPHGM

This is my new truck as of last week....

96 Ford F450 Reg cab diesel and i took my (2) 330 gallon liquid tanks off of that trailer i had them on and put them on the truck....


----------



## Tscape

VIPHGM;1172348 said:


> i just got a F450 truck... lol that is in need of a new bed... but i need a 10' flatbed.... its got a 8' on it right now... its funny looking ill have to go out side and take some pictures.... it looks like a transformer!!!
> 
> Nice set up though... it looks good!!!


If you need a factory bed in white, I'll sell you mine.


----------



## Tscape

VIPHGM;1172363 said:


> This is my new truck as of last week....
> 
> 96 Ford F450 Reg cab diesel and i took my (2) 330 gallon liquid tanks off of that trailer i had them on and put them on the truck....


Whoops. That won't work. Mines an 03


----------



## Matson Snow

Leisure Time LC;1172334 said:


> Newest addition to the fleet. The plow goes on friday


Very Nice!!!!....Looks like you have your Bases covered........payup


----------



## VIPHGM

Tscape;1172373 said:


> If you need a factory bed in white, I'll sell you mine.


that would look nice having a new style bed on the truck.... i bet it would bolt up.... too bad i have an 8 foot bed on there right now and i have a 2 foot gap.... it has a 10 foot rear frame for some reason... i dont know why

send me a pic of the bed... is it a dually bed?


----------



## Patrick34

*Sub Needed*

I have two commercial office buildings in Auburn Hills, we are looking for a sub-contractor to plow if anyone is interested. The two buildings are 1/2 mile apart. Each building is 1-2 hours of plowing each depending on snow depth. If interested feel free to send a PM. Enjoy the new year.


----------



## Tscape

VIPHGM;1172406 said:


> that would look nice having a new style bed on the truck.... i bet it would bolt up.... too bad i have an 8 foot bed on there right now and i have a 2 foot gap.... it has a 10 foot rear frame for some reason... i dont know why
> 
> send me a pic of the bed... is it a dually bed?


I'll try to get one tomorrow. It is a dually bed, spray lined, white, very good shape.


----------



## Lightningllc

scott how does the electric work with the rock setup, run them both together. Can you spray the rock. i have been looking at putting a 275 tank in the dump beds of my trucks and dumping rock around them, and really doing a serious pre-treat rock app. I use a 32 percent calcuim cholride from up north and really wanting to spray the spinners of my trucks.


----------



## Plow man Foster

Lightningllc;1172461 said:


> scott how does the electric work with the rock setup, run them both together. Can you spray the rock. i have been looking at putting a 275 tank in the dump beds of my trucks and dumping rock around them, and really doing a serious pre-treat rock app. I use a 32 percent calcuim cholride from up north and really wanting to spray the spinners of my trucks.


Hey i know a guy who spreads rock then sprays liquid on top of it IT WORKS INSTANTANEOUSLY! In cold weather! 
i rode with him one day and i was sold on liquid! 
Now having those to on the same truck is prob. Bad @$$!


----------



## eatonpaving

*truck*



Leisure Time LC;1172334 said:


> Newest addition to the fleet. The plow goes on friday


i have the same truck, but its a 90 with a diesel, i was going to do the same set up, but it would have been over the g.v.w with the plow on.....


----------



## Leisure Time LC

Lightningllc;1172461 said:


> scott how does the electric work with the rock setup, run them both together. Can you spray the rock. i have been looking at putting a 275 tank in the dump beds of my trucks and dumping rock around them, and really doing a serious pre-treat rock app. I use a 32 percent calcuim cholride from up north and really wanting to spray the spinners of my trucks.


I sprayed a lot that was pure ice today and applied rock at the same time and could not believe how fast it works. I am in the process of running a hose to the salt as it comes out of the hopper and on to the spinner. I hope to have it done in the next couple of days.

Eaton, I have a gasser in the truck so it weighs alot less than your diesel.


----------



## ajslands

So since their isn't any snow in the forecast, what are y'all planning on doing for New Years' Eve and New years' day?


----------



## eatonpaving

*freezing rain*

looks like we have a round of freezing rain coming Thursday.....might get to salt.......


----------



## P&M Landscaping

On the trailer topic guys. I'm looking for a 20ish' flatbed trailer to haul our boat on. We don't need anything great, and price is key. The boats weighs just a little over 6k so a skid trailer should work. If you guys have anything that fits this shoot me a PM


----------



## bigjeeping

ajslands;1172746 said:


> So since their isn't any snow in the forecast, what are y'all planning on doing for New Years' Eve and New years' day?


That's a good question.. Anyone know of anything that isn't sold out yet? Assuming that the best stuff is probably sold out... :crying:

On a side note... I was curious if MAYBE the 2% break on social security was applied to both sides of the isle, but unfortunately, employers pay the full portion, and the employee's half gets the decrease.


----------



## PowersTree

Bigjeeping, we are having a snow bog in lapeer, if the snow holds up. If not, it'll turn into a mud bog. Pm me if you wanna come out.


----------



## Metro Lawn

Just got a deal on a pair of Salt Dogg poly spreaders. Figured I could throw one in a spare truck in case of an emergency. Anybody have one of these? any feedback? I let Scott from Metro West take the other one. lol


----------



## Plow man Foster

eatonpaving;1172756 said:


> looks like we have a round of freezing rain coming Thursday.....might get to salt.......


Thats exactly what i just heard!



Metro Lawn;1172826 said:


> Just got a deal on a pair of Salt Dogg poly spreaders. Figured I could throw one in a spare truck in case of an emergency. Anybody have one of these? any feedback? I let Scott from Metro West take the other one. lol


FEEDBACK i would recommend you get some heavier straps than that! 
those straps are rated for what 400#'s ?!?!?!


----------



## Leisure Time LC

Check this out, pretty funny


----------



## Metro Lawn

Plow man Foster;1172859 said:


> FEEDBACK i would recommend you get some heavier straps than that!
> those straps are rated for what 400#'s ?!?!?!


Package says 1500# each


----------



## VIPHGM

Metro Lawn;1172826 said:


> Just got a deal on a pair of Salt Dogg poly spreaders. Figured I could throw one in a spare truck in case of an emergency. Anybody have one of these? any feedback? I let Scott from Metro West take the other one. lol


ya a friend of mine has one and it got clogged the other day from loading it... he didnt know drove all the way across town to spread... and it wasnt spreading... had to drive all the way back to the yard and unload it by hand with a shovel.... didnt sound like too much fun... he had said that there are 2 openings for salt to go into but the auger is not that long? not sure i dont have one but anyways i guess the inside is slated on the back or top and well with out a vibrator it doesnt seem to want to drop properly sometimes... i dont know some people swear by them... i guess it will be a trial and error and see how they go


----------



## terrapro

Leisure Time LC;1172870 said:


> Check this out, pretty funny





Metro Lawn;1172878 said:


> Package says 1500# each


What is going on you two? Is this a merger? And John do you know Metro West?


----------



## Metro Lawn

VIPHGM;1172882 said:


> ya a friend of mine has one and it got clogged the other day from loading it... he didnt know drove all the way across town to spread... and it wasnt spreading... had to drive all the way back to the yard and unload it by hand with a shovel.... didnt sound like too much fun... he had said that there are 2 openings for salt to go into but the auger is not that long? not sure i dont have one but anyways i guess the inside is slated on the back or top and well with out a vibrator it doesnt seem to want to drop properly sometimes... i dont know some people swear by them... i guess it will be a trial and error and see how they go


I have heard that you must run the vibrator with these or they will clog. One of the reasons it is in a dump truck. I can dump about 80% of it out should that happen.


----------



## Metro Lawn

terrapro;1172998 said:


> What is going on you two? Is this a merger? And John do you know Metro West?


Metro West is what we are calling the new westside location, it will just be Metro like the others eventually. We have alot of things to iron out, but it should be done by spring.


----------



## cuttingedge13

Did I miss something? When did Leisure Time become "A METRO COMPANY"?


----------



## terrapro

Metro Lawn;1173006 said:


> Metro West is what we are calling the new westside location, it will just be Metro like the others eventually. We have alot of things to iron out, but it should be done by spring.


We have a Metro West here in Livingston County just so you know for legal purposes.


----------



## cuttingedge13

terrapro;1173012 said:


> We have a Metro West here in Livingston County just so you know for legal purposes.


There is also a Metro Lawn Care in Farmington. He used to sell Pumpkins and X-mas trees at 8 Mile and Halstead. I don't think he has the best reputation on this side of town. You might want to stick with the Leisure Time name.


----------



## Metro Lawn

cuttingedge13;1173034 said:


> There is also a Metro Lawn Care in Farmington. He used to sell Pumpkins and X-mas trees at 8 Mile and Halstead. I don't think he has the best reputation on this side of town. You might want to stick with the Leisure Time name.


The actual name is Metro Detroit Landscaping. Metro Lawn was just a short slang term we started using instead of saying the longer version. I have never had a problem getting confused with anyone else.


----------



## magnatrac

So who is going to be the boss ? I have a partnership with my brother and that is hard enough sometimes L.O.L !!!


----------



## Metro Lawn

magnatrac;1173073 said:


> So who is going to be the boss ? I have a partnership with my brother and that is hard enough sometimes L.O.L !!!


That only comes into play in a merger. It doesn't say Metro a Leisure Time company.


----------



## magnatrac

Metro Lawn;1173095 said:


> That only comes into play in a merger. It doesn't say Metro a Leisure Time company.


Sorry the logo must have messed me up ., not much red and the work metro is in green !!! Plus I just saw that new salt/spray truck without a close up of the logo. Good luck on your new venture.

, shaun


----------



## Lightningllc

We have a metro services in south Lyon and metro lawn in Pinckney, John u buying out every one.


----------



## Metro Lawn

Lightningllc;1173125 said:


> We have a metro services in south Lyon and metro lawn in Pinckney, John u buying out every one.


No, just in the areas I want to expand into. I am gunning for the "King"


----------



## Lightningllc

Metro "king". Sounds good u want to buy mine while ur at it


----------



## firelwn82

Metro Lawn;1173135 said:


> No, just in the areas I want to expand into. I am gunning for the "King"


Who Brickman???? LMAO :laughing:


----------



## Lightningllc

Keep it small and keep it all.


----------



## terrapro

Lightningllc;1173229 said:


> Keep it small and keep it all.


Or go big and lose your leg...


----------



## lawnprolawns

Metro Lawn;1173135 said:


> No, just in the areas I want to expand into. I am gunning for the "King"


You may be the king, but unless you buy us out, you may never be the "Metro Lawn PRO"..

I'm going to make a wild assumption that the bright red and yellow building of 'Scraft is yours then?


----------



## Plow man Foster

speaking of brickman 
does he have a deal with snowex he got his trucks on snowex's website
*Metro Here are some real tie Downs! *


----------



## newhere

plow man- it isnt really a "he" you understand the size of that company? i bet they buy a few thousand salters at one time..................that may just have a little pull to it but im pretty sure "he" doesnt give a flying f$#k if "his" trucks are on the website or not.


----------



## Plow man Foster

Metro Lawn;1172878 said:


> Package says 1500# each





newhere;1173336 said:


> plow man- it isnt really a "he" you understand the size of that company? i bet they buy a few thousand salters at one time..................that may just have a little pull to it but im pretty sure "he" doesnt give a flying f$#k if "his" trucks are on the website or not.


Yeah your right! My Fault! They are in 29 states! thats one big @$$ company! I saw 5 trucks when i was in philly over the summer!
I dont know they prob get a little something for it thought! 
If i was him i'd say no pics of my trucks unless my company name is in the pic. but maybe they didnt want the name in there for a reason lol

Ahahah i also saw one of their trucks up at Weingartz a month ago getting a Boss 9.2 V installed

Man........I bet the Owner(s) of that company got STACKSSSS OF MONEY! (i think im drooling...)


----------



## newhere

Plow man Foster;1173342 said:


> Man........I bet the Owner(s) of that company got STACKSSSS OF MONEY! (i think im drooling...)


Just because they are big doesn tmean they have stacks of money. I thought the same thing about Torrey & Bruglieo (sp?) once upon a time...........

You just never know the truth about a company, things arnt always what they appear.

Believe nothing you hear and half of what you see.


----------



## Metro Lawn

Plow man Foster;1173308 said:


> *Metro Here are some real tie Downs! *


Yep, 20,000 lbs worth of hold downs for 600 pounds lol 
You know those straps were just for transporting it empty back from Dearborn right? It isn't hooked up.


----------



## procut

Metro Lawn;1173365 said:


> Yep, 20,000 lbs worth of hold downs for 600 pounds lol
> You know those straps were just for transporting it empty back from Dearborn right? *It isn't hooked up*.


It appears to be spreading material.


----------



## newhere

I belive he meant that the unit he was hauling was only strapped down empty for the road trip back home. He was not addressing the snowex unit


----------



## snow_man_48045

Metro Lawn;1173365 said:


> Yep, 20,000 lbs worth of hold downs for 600 pounds lol
> You know those straps were just for transporting it empty back from Dearborn right? It isn't hooked up.


Seems to me they need to spend more $$$ and get an extension shoot on that. Unless they are very dumb and like to salt the trucks frame every run:laughing:
This is regards to the SnowEx


----------



## procut

newhere;1173423 said:


> I belive he meant that the unit he was hauling was only strapped down empty for the road trip back home. He was not addressing the snowex unit


Oh, duh - my bad.


----------



## alternative

Plow man Foster;1173308 said:


> speaking of brickman
> does he have a deal with snowex he got his trucks on snowex's website
> *Metro Here are some real tie Downs! *


Yep, those are the actual tie downs that come with the salt dogg v hop... "heavy duty"

600lb+4000lbs of salt...Yeah, i think they're necessary.


----------



## alternative

snow_man_48045;1173432 said:


> Seems to me they need to spend more $$$ and get an extension shoot on that. *Unless they are very dumb and like to salt the trucks frame every run:laughing:*This is regards to the SnowEx


No need- there is a spinner guard that deflects the salt from hitting the truck- as well youre typically moving forward when salting so its not a problem...


----------



## terrapro

Well gee if we are picking on the picture I'll give it a shot. 

He doesn't have his name and DOT on the side, his license plate isn't visable, he doesn't have his load tarped, and the pic isn't even real it is shopped! So there, I think I covered everything.


----------



## newhere

alternative;1173497 said:


> as well youre typically moving forward when salting so its not a problem...


Seriously? Why don't you think about that for a little bit and report back with your findings.

On my trucks at least the 2,000 rpms of the disk seems to over ride the 10mph travel speed.....thus the back of the truck always gets blasted with salt. Maybe i need to increase ground speed to somewhere between 150-200mph to override that spinner!


----------



## Matson Snow

terrapro;1173534 said:


> Well gee if we are picking on the picture I'll give it a shot.
> 
> He doesn't have his name and DOT on the side, his license plate isn't visable, he doesn't have his load tarped, and the pic isn't even real it is shopped! So there, I think I covered everything.


If he doe's not have all that You listed.......Im sure he doe's not have a Fire Extingisher, Triangles,and a CDL Driver with a Medical card.........


----------



## newhere

Or maybe its a picture of the truck brand new, just set up at the equipment providers lot!!! Waiting to have these additional things added. Have you guys ever seen a brickman truck without numbers or a logo in your life? Cooooooome onnnnnnnnn


----------



## Matson Snow

newhere;1173566 said:


> Or maybe its a picture of the truck brand new, just set up at the equipment providers lot!!! Waiting to have these additional things added. Have you guys ever seen a brickman truck without numbers or a logo in your life? Cooooooome onnnnnnnnn


Just having a Little Fun...Wow.....


----------



## alternative

Matson Snow;1173567 said:


> Just having a Little Fun...Wow.....


guy is on the rag or something-- just use the "ignore" feature


----------



## alternative

newhere;1173554 said:


> Seriously? Why don't you think about that for a little bit and report back with your findings.
> 
> On my trucks at least the 2,000 rpms of the disk seems to over ride the 10mph travel speed.....thus the back of the truck always gets blasted with salt. Maybe i need to increase ground speed to somewhere between 150-200mph to override that spinner!


Or maybe you need a better deflector behind your spinner...


----------



## cuttingedge13

newhere;1173350 said:


> Just because they are big doesn tmean they have stacks of money. I thought the same thing about Torrey & Bruglieo (sp?) once upon a time...........


I think Frank Torrey made HUGE $$$$$ when he originally sold the company, when business was at it's peak. Then the people that bought it sold out to Brickman when things were at it's worst, just before last years snow season.


----------



## Sharpcut 1

terrapro;1173534 said:


> Well gee if we are picking on the picture I'll give it a shot.
> 
> He doesn't have his name and DOT on the side, his license plate isn't visable, he doesn't have his load tarped, and the pic isn't even real it is shopped! So there, I think I covered everything.


That's a Brickman truck, Guys!!


----------



## terrapro

Sharpcut 1;1173666 said:


> That's a Brickman truck, Guys!!


Yes I know...everything I said is still true though


----------



## Plow man Foster

cuttingedge13;1173643 said:


> I think Frank Torrey made HUGE $$$$$ when he originally sold the company, when business was at it's peak. Then the people that bought it sold out to Brickman when things were at it's worst, just before last years snow season.


Oh they sold it to brinckman?? Im sure they can handle that load!
Yeah i do remember they sold the company right before the snow season



Sharpcut 1;1173666 said:


> That's a Brickman truck, Guys!!


REALLY?!?!?!?!?!?!???!


----------



## Plow man Foster

terrapro;1173534 said:


> Well gee if we are picking on the picture I'll give it a shot.
> 
> He doesn't have his name and DOT on the side, his license plate isn't visable, he doesn't have his load tarped, and the pic isn't even real it is shopped! So there, I think I covered everything.


He gets brownie points for having the correct tie downs though!
Not many guys do!


----------



## VIPHGM

hey where is a good place to go pick up a GOOD 8' rubber cutting edge for a skid steer? around Rochester? besides MichCat.... is $300 too pricey for one? Also what is a good indication or sign that the rubber needs to be changed?


----------



## alternative

cuttingedge13;1173643 said:


> I think Frank Torrey made HUGE $$$$$ when he originally sold the company, when business was at it's peak. Then the people that bought it sold out to Brickman when things were at it's worst, just before last years snow season.


Torre was huge-- lots of income, which also came with lots of costs...I have a friend that works at the leasing co. where they leased almost all of thier equip/trucks and Damn!...... I would not wanna see that bill cross my desk every month!
As someone said earlier in this thread...stay small - keep it all...Thumbs Up


----------



## alternative

VIPHGM;1173698 said:


> hey where is a good place to go pick up a GOOD 8' rubber cutting edge for a skid steer? around Rochester? besides MichCat.... is $300 too pricey for one? Also what is a good indication or sign that the rubber needs to be changed?


Check Angelo's-- i think they sell it by the foot..$15/ft (not sure on thickness)


----------



## smoore45

Yikes, its always apparent on this thread when there hasn't been much snow around SE Mich....anyways, since it hasn't been mentioned, there is the potential for some freezing drizzle tonight into tomorrow morning. Just a friendly heads-up and everyone have a great New Year


----------



## firelwn82

newhere;1173554 said:


> Seriously? Why don't you think about that for a little bit and report back with your findings.
> 
> On my trucks at least the 2,000 rpms of the disk seems to over ride the 10mph travel speed.....thus the back of the truck always gets blasted with salt. Maybe i need to increase ground speed to somewhere between 150-200mph to override that spinner!


Jesus newhere.... Plug it already. They make pills for the cramping now too...... WOW!!!


----------



## lawnprolawns

Have two 275 gallon totes for sale if anyone is interested. $30 each. Originally used for mulch dye so they're a little stained, but have been cleaned and used before. No top caps unfortunately. PM me if interested.

Also, we're looking for a 1 ton stake or stake/dump truck. No older than 1998, in the 3-5K range. Anyone got anything?


----------



## BossPlow2010

newhere;1173554 said:


> Seriously? Why don't you think about that for a little bit and report back with your findings.
> 
> On my trucks at least the 2,000 rpms of the disk seems to over ride the 10mph travel speed.....thus the back of the truck always gets blasted with salt. Maybe i need to increase ground speed to somewhere between 150-200mph to override that spinner!


then you need a new deflector!
But since you burn all of your bridges no body ever told you.


----------



## lawnprolawns

Okay guys.. lets play nice.


----------



## alternative

lawnprolawns;1173908 said:


> Have two 275 gallon totes for sale if anyone is interested. $30 each. Originally used for mulch dye so they're a little stained, but have been cleaned and used before. No top caps unfortunately. PM me if interested.
> 
> Also, *we're looking for a 1 ton stake or stake/dump truck. No older than 1998, in the 3-5K range. Anyone got anything?[/*QUOTE]
> 
> Ditto---except Im looking for a stake or flatbed- no dump..


----------



## newhere

BossPlow2010;1173938 said:


> then you need a new deflector!
> But since you burn all of your bridges no body ever told you.


The deflector wasn't in question. Your thinking that the truck traveling forward would inhibit the salt from hitting it was the thinking in question.


----------



## terrapro

lawnprolawns;1173908 said:


> Also, we're looking for a 1 ton stake or stake/dump truck. No older than 1998, in the 3-5K range. Anyone got anything?


Wow me too, actually I will take two for that price!

I looked for a couple years before finally finding one I thought was worth it for under 10G. The one I bought is a 1995 3500 dually dump/stake, 4wheel, gas, 100K, body and frame in great condition for $8K.

Let me know if you find a pair maybe we can cut a deal for a package price from the seller, I need to drop some profits big time in the next couple days


----------



## MikeLawnSnowLLC

I know Halls Nursery is selling one of there stakebed trucks i know it has really low miles and is in good shape dunno the exact year but i'm assuming its a late 90s model. I can get more info on it if you would like.


----------



## cgrappler135

Plow man Foster;1173680 said:


> He gets brownie points for having the correct tie downs though!
> Not many guys do!


I usually use bungies on my vbox! :laughing:


----------



## P&M Landscaping

lawnprolawns;1173908 said:


> Have two 275 gallon totes for sale if anyone is interested. $30 each. Originally used for mulch dye so they're a little stained, but have been cleaned and used before. No top caps unfortunately. PM me if interested.
> 
> Also, we're looking for a 1 ton stake or stake/dump truck. No older than 1998, in the 3-5K range. Anyone got anything?


Mike, i've seen a few on CL while looking for a new truck. Most i've seen it that range are 1998 GMC Stakes.


----------



## 09dieselguy

newhere;1174099 said:


> The deflector wasn't in question. Your thinking that the truck traveling forward would inhibit the salt from hitting it was the thinking in question.


are you really that big of dick head?

you must need to get laid or something. all your post are negative in one way or another showing how damn cool you are. but in fact most of the comments you state are either wrong or so completely ridiculous that you just look like a jack ass.


----------



## Lightningllc

Hence the username


----------



## lawnprolawns

terrapro;1174110 said:


> Wow me too, actually I will take two for that price!
> 
> I looked for a couple years before finally finding one I thought was worth it for under 10G. The one I bought is a 1995 3500 dually dump/stake, 4wheel, gas, 100K, body and frame in great condition for $8K.
> 
> Let me know if you find a pair maybe we can cut a deal for a package price from the seller, I need to drop some profits big time in the next couple days


I was actually looking at two from different sellers. Passed on one tonight, looking at another tomorrow.

The one tonight wasn't too bad, but I did hear a whining in the rear end and needed some exhaust work. Wasn't sure on the trans either, a little soft for my liking. It was a 1999 F350, 5.4 Triton, rear wheel drive, 198K with engine rebuild at 120K. $4000.00. http://detroit.craigslist.org/mcb/cto/2131345519.html

The other one is about the same thing, but a 2001 with 200K miles. Doubt the engine is going to last a whole lot longer, but at $4K also, I could afford a rebuild a year down the road. We'll see...

We'll see what happens.


----------



## lawnprolawns

Lightningllc;1174291 said:


> Hence the username


Ohhh, newhere is Picasso?

Hmm....


----------



## newhere

09dieselguy;1174266 said:


> are you really that big of dick head?
> 
> you must need to get laid or something. all your post are negative in one way or another showing how damn cool you are. but in fact most of the comments you state are either wrong or so completely ridiculous that you just look like a jack ass.


Maybe I need to become more sensitive for plowsite, I'm use to busting balls and having mine busted when I say something wrong or just plain stupid.

When a grown man makes a comment to suggest the truck is going to out run the salt being spread it just makes me say WTF are you serious. A snide and witty reply is almost a must.

I had a adult leave my skid and box right in the middle of a parking lot after he was done,not even parked nice in a space. Parked half in the isle half in a parking space. The icing is he thought all was well! Nothing wrong boss what's the big deal? Are you kidding me? I guess when I was presented with your logic it made me think of him.

Bringing it full circle......I tried to be nice, guess I really am that big of a dick head. I'm a happy guy, I make myself laugh.


----------



## newhere

lawnprolawns;1174458 said:


> Ohhh, newhere is Picasso?
> 
> Hmm....


Now the ****** disposition makes sence doesn't it!!!!! Hahahahah

Took you long enough though "buddy"

How's that skid holding up? Need a protech box? I know a guy with two mint ones for sale.


----------



## lawnprolawns

newhere;1174503 said:


> Took you long enough "buddy"
> 
> How's that skid holding up? Need a protech box? I know a guy with two mint ones for sale.


I am not your buddy. Haha just playing.

Skid is good. Have a new battery I need to put in, the old one wouldn't start after a day or two. Had a hell of time jumping/starting to get the bucket up and access to the battery.

No need for a box, the "home made" one we got is actually great and works well. I will, however, let you know when my guy runs into a curb and ruins it.. lol.

How's winter for you?

Speaking of our skid. We are selling the sweeper and auger that came with it. Believe the sweeper is 6' and the auger currently has a 12" bit, but I'm told it will take up to a 36". Will get pictures. Both are like new. Make an offer!


----------



## Matson Snow

newhere;1174501 said:


> Maybe I need to become more sensitive for plowsite, I'm use to busting balls and having mine busted when I say something wrong or just plain stupid.
> 
> When a grown man makes a comment to suggest the truck is going to out run the salt being spread it just makes me say WTF are you serious. A snide and witty reply is almost a must.
> 
> *I had a adult leave my skid and box right in the middle of a parking lot after he was done,not even parked nice in a space. Parked half in the isle half in a parking space. The icing is he thought all was well! Nothing wrong boss what's the big deal? Are you kidding me? I guess when I was presented with your logic it made me think of him. *Bringing it full circle......I tried to be nice, guess I really am that big of a dick head. I'm a happy guy, I make myself laugh.


Who hired the Guy.......


----------



## Lightningllc

How's that 450 holding up


----------



## newhere

Going good.....after I put my little brother in charge of a four truck crew. Youngest most inexperienced guy in a truck but he just does what he's told, I give him a check list and he takes care of it. I just told him "I don't care you deal with what ever comes up, your the boss." Took a lot of stress off me. Worst thing he can do is smash my dodge into a ditch, I won't even get mad at that though. I get so sick of explaining to grown men how to do the most basic things for example how to start a diesel engine. Once is ok, when you crank and crank a engine I get a little mad. Your a bone head. 

Oh yeah then my older numbskull brother put my f-450 through a massive snow pile (created to mark the end of the road) over a ditch and into a ladies front yard. Thank god the homeowners were so understanding, all she said was "that's a funny place to park a dump truck isn't it" 

Had to haul the excavator in to pull it out, fun fun! 

How bout you, miss green grass yet? 

I need to get the mods to switch my screen name so guys will know to put me on the ignore list before I hurt their fa fa fa feelings (insert crying face here)


----------



## newhere

I hired him............he's a rockstar on the mower. I'm trying to be understanding.


The f-450, runs good but you better plug it in if you wana use it the next day. Wanted to get another this spring but I think (I know) I allready spent that money.


----------



## Lightningllc

Glow plug relay will fix the problem, 7.3 hate the cold I have 5 of them.


----------



## Matson Snow

newhere;1174561 said:


> I hired him............he's a rockstar on the mower. I'm trying to be understanding.
> 
> The f-450, runs good but you better plug it in if you wana use it the next day. Wanted to get another this spring but I think (I know) I allready spent that money.


Rock Star on the Mower......10-4


----------



## lawnprolawns

Oh Todd, you took a picture of yourself?


----------



## Matson Snow

lawnprolawns;1174580 said:


> Oh Todd, you took a picture of yourself?


I once was a Rock Star on a Mower.......:waving:


----------



## Matson Snow

These were the type of Mowers i was a Rock Star on.......Cut ALOT of Turf with these Mowers in the Day......

This one i cut my home lawn with it.....Can't Let the past Die......


----------



## newhere

Lightningllc;1174571 said:


> Glow plug relay will fix the problem, 7.3 hate the cold I have 5 of them.


how do you know when that is the problem? i dont think it is i think it just starts that hard. I had a guy tell me to run a plow relay because they hold up better??

it starts if you let the glow plugs do their thing but it stalls out if its super cold then you have to re start it and then it will run a a high idle.

I think it needs a thermostat because if you park it within a few minutes it goes up to a high idle.

I love that truck, love it more than my 2008 duramax by far. I think im going to put buckets and a center console in it and use it for my daily driver. Need to get that darn radio working also.


----------



## lawnprolawns

Matson Snow;1174607 said:


> These were the type of Mowers i was a Rock Star on.......Cut ALOT of Turf with these Mowers in the Day......
> 
> This one i cut my home lawn with it.....Can't Let the past Die......


I dont think I could afford to sharpen those blades! Bet that thing is a blast to use though.

Here's my version.. cant say I use it much. Goes as fast as you want though! lol.


----------



## VIPHGM

We offered that option to a few of our customers this year... it cuts good for doing boarder edges around houses instead of weed whipping... we noticed that we didnt get as much burn.. we also did that along the landscape beds and sidewalks and sides of the driveway and turned out real nice... until one of the employees ran it over with a mower in the fall...So we might try it again this year.... We did offer that as a service to customers but the price value not many people wanted to pay.... would had been nice though to see a few of our top lawns looking good with a true clean cut.... Also those blades are like scissors and the cut quality is a big difference and well you actually dont have to sharpen them as much as you think compared to rotary blades... but the lawns would require to be cut at least 2 if not 3 times a week because if the grass got to long it was too hard to cut


----------



## Lightningllc

lawn pro, i will buy the auger off of you friday, ine was stolen 4 months ago i need one asap. sweeper i will look at also. call me asap


----------



## Lightningllc

picasso, 7.3 idle up they all do, my 6.0 and 6.4 power strokes all do it, do not us a plow solenoid, the glow plug relay is different trust me, we repair fords at my shop i have a mechanic working for me so if you have cash we can help you out, we just replaced 3 radios in the ford trucks.


----------



## lawnprolawns

Lightningllc;1174696 said:


> lawn pro, i will buy the auger off of you friday, ine was stolen 4 months ago i need one asap. sweeper i will look at also. call me asap


Call me.. I dont have your number. 248 756 7201. I'll be up for a while, or tomorrow.


----------



## newhere

Lightningllc;1174703 said:


> picasso, 7.3 idle up they all do, my 6.0 and 6.4 power strokes all do it, do not us a plow solenoid, the glow plug relay is different trust me, we repair fords at my shop i have a mechanic working for me so if you have cash we can help you out, we just replaced 3 radios in the ford trucks.


do you use a new factory radio or a scrap yard one? what are we talking on the damages $$$

i was going to just get one from the crap yard, they cant be that hard to replace........famous last words.

i need to sand and paint my oil pan tomorrow now that im thinking of it, and get a new set of front tires, and put my side steps back on.


----------



## Lightningllc

we replace all of our oil pans u have to lift the motor out, we use after market radios because of ipod hookups, green oak tire is cheap talk to randy use my name i salt the place sometimes. i have a 15000 hoist let me know we can help with anything truck wise.


----------



## newhere

ok thanks will keep that in mind. I dont think my pan is close to needing a replacment, the brush and paint is a preventative measure. 

i planed on going to green oak for tires.


----------



## VIPHGM

hey you guys probably already know this but was just going through the weather updates... i guess they are calling for a good icing tonight starting around 3am going until 8am.... its on accu and noaa there calling for about a 80% chance....


----------



## lawnprolawns

VIPHGM;1174744 said:


> hey you guys probably already know this but was just going through the weather updates... i guess they are calling for a good icing tonight starting around 3am going until 8am.... its on accu and noaa there calling for about a 80% chance....


Yup.. will be up at 2 or 3 to see what things look like. Gotta love freezing rain.


----------



## VIPHGM

Ya its been a few days.... trying to get back in the swing of things... keep forgetting that we actually work and snow plow in the winter and just dont hang out on the computer talking about snow and trucks lol


----------



## Metro Lawn

Matson Snow;1174607 said:


> These were the type of Mowers i was a Rock Star on.......Cut ALOT of Turf with these Mowers in the Day......
> 
> This one i cut my home lawn with it.....Can't Let the past Die......


I had a pair of Lockes when I started in 85 and they were antique then...lol


----------



## michigancutter

Heard some icing tonight but above freezing ttemps by 10-11am. Wondering if anyone is going out tonight?? Just dont know how customers will feel with above freezing temps and rain showers in the afternoon and me spaying calcium everywhere or even bulk. whats your guys input??
On a off topic i just upgraded my tv and selling my other one. 60" 3d dlp mitsubishi.
750.00 or best pm me if intrested.


----------



## michigancutter

John you expanding to the westside?? did you buy out leisure time out?? Well if you did, good for you.
You are on your way to being the next Rizzo.:laughing::laughing:


----------



## newhere

michigancutter;1174882 said:


> John you expanding to the westside?? did you buy out leisure time out?? Well if you did, good for you.
> You are on your way to being the next Rizzo.:laughing::laughing:


rizzo like corruption to make the 7 o'clock news also right?


----------



## michigancutter

newhere;1174884 said:


> rizzo like corruption to make the 7 o'clock news also right?


Rizzo was a good company to work for when it was called c & r maint. I worked for chuck when they were just cutting grosse point homes and he was actually running a crew too. tons of hours and bonuses took us all to vegas. then standard disposal went under and chuck senior took over and changed it to rizzo services and fired all the americans.lol
thats when they went to ****. greed will do that to a person


----------



## Metro Lawn

michigancutter;1174882 said:


> did you buy out leisure time out??


Just goes to show what a few beers, a bottle of Jager, a couple of hookers, and a video camera will get you..... roflmao 

anyone else want to hang out with me????? lol


----------



## procut

michigancutter;1174881 said:


> Heard some icing tonight but above freezing ttemps by 10-11am. Wondering if anyone is going out tonight?? Just dont know how customers will feel with above freezing temps and rain showers in the afternoon and me spaying calcium everywhere or even bulk. whats your guys input??
> On a off topic i just upgraded my tv and selling my other one. 60" 3d dlp mitsubishi.
> 750.00 or best pm me if intrested.


I don't think I'm even going out. Temps above freezing by 4 or 5 am plus any precip is going to be "light, scattered and spotty" so I think we're in the clear.


----------



## Allor Outdoor

With a freezing rain advisory from 3-9am, your just asking for a law suit if your not out salting. Just imaging telling the judge that you didn't salt because the temps were going up throughout the day, and that it was only going to be scattered freezing rain. 

Be careful out there tonight/morning!


----------



## newhere

to tell you the truth i probably have enough residual on all my lots but i know i dont want to take a chance, i will be out driving around doing the walks and spot treating with the guys if i need to. 


Any one know if five star still around? what happened to that guy, i wanted to see pics of that new badd a$$ truck he bought.


----------



## lawnprolawns

newhere;1174951 said:


> to tell you the truth i probably have enough residual on all my lots but i know i dont want to take a chance, i will be out driving around doing the walks and spot treating with the guys if i need to.
> 
> Any one know if five star still around? what happened to that guy, i wanted to see pics of that new badd a$$ truck he bought.


Talked to him last week, all is well as far as I know. Had a new baby girl, which is probably higher on the list than Plowsite. His new 450 is a sweet lookin' beast! Aluminum dump bed really sets it apart.

Speaking of ice, anyone remember this? 2006 or 2007 I believe. I wasn't plowing snow at the time so it was no bid deal for me, but there was 1/4" of ice on everything! A real nightmare I imagine.


----------



## newhere

yes sir i remember that!! i wasnt plowing either so i went in the feild and i thought it was cool to kick the grass and brush and it just snapped right off.

I thought his new truck was a extended cab 350?


----------



## lawnprolawns

newhere;1174958 said:


> yes sir i remember that!! i wasnt plowing either so i went in the feild and i thought it was cool to kick the grass and brush and it just snapped right off.
> 
> I thought his new truck was a extended cab 350?


Oh, maybe that's the new new one? Haha... I'm not sure. I just see his 450 all the time.


----------



## newhere

no your probably right, i just talked to him about it a year or so ago when i bought that sweet leaf box and ez-dump (that im thinking about selling) from him.


----------



## lawnprolawns

What's the ez-dump? A dump insert? Send me some pics/info!


----------



## newhere

yeah its a ez dump insert with the most bad ass ever seen in your life all aluminum leaf box.

i will have to find some pics or find the link to lawnsite.


----------



## michigancutter

Metro Lawn;1174920 said:


> Just goes to show what a few beers, a bottle of Jager, a couple of hookers, and a video camera will get you..... roflmao
> 
> anyone else want to hang out with me????? lol


Yea, ill have some beers with you! im looking to buy into a sonic by me.payup


----------



## michigancutter

procut;1174932 said:


> I don't think I'm even going out. Temps above freezing by 4 or 5 am plus any precip is going to be "light, scattered and spotty" so I think we're in the clear.


I dont think i am either, Looking at temps, seems it will be above freezing by 6-7 anyways, I still have calcium build up on most of my salting lots anyways. Cant justify 3 hours of spotty patches that are going to melt by 10-11


----------



## Stuffdeer

There is already guys out salting lots Downriver...


I might do the same. I hate ICE.


----------



## procut

Just an FYI, I could [email protected] near ice skate down my asphalt driveway as of now.


----------



## lawnprolawns

procut;1175056 said:


> Just an FYI, I could [email protected] near ice skate down my asphalt driveway as of now.


Ditto. Heading out.


----------



## Stuffdeer

Yep....roads are horrid here. Heading out now!


----------



## Stuffdeer

Yep....roads are horrid here. Heading out now!


----------



## BossPlow2010

Stuffdeer;1175059 said:


> Yep....roads are horrid here. Heading out now!


Your haeading out again  :laughing:
I'm just pulling your leg!

I'm not too woried about this though, it's 35 degrees outside. I just checked my drive and I didn't notice any ice. Same with the SUV, just rain on it.


----------



## Luther

Eastbound 69 @ Grand River closed to all traffic.


----------



## lawnprolawns

This is a mess. I'm having trouble just getting into sites.


----------



## Lightningllc

It's a sheet of ice everywhere. Beck and 96 shutdown


----------



## Stuffdeer

Anyone have conditions in Westland?


----------



## 2FAST4U

Put the skates on boys be safe


----------



## lawnprolawns

This is a mess. I'm having trouble just getting into sites.


----------



## VIPHGM

There will be accidents this morning... Just a little slippery out


----------



## VIPHGM

Is it bad that I've been on the road for almost 2 hours and have only seen 2 city trucks and 1 contractor... Someones getting fired today


----------



## lawnprolawns

Farmington is in pretty good condition. Livonia and northville, not so much. Plymouth seems to be even worse right now. Be safe out there and drive slow.


----------



## Lightningllc

Howell is horriable


----------



## Stuffdeer

All done. Downriver clearing pretty quick, some lots didn't even need salt, but spot salted seasonals, the further North you go, the worse, as well as the same for going West. Full salt run for me though!


----------



## 2FAST4U

All done over in chesterfield, city was ontop of things roads were pretty good. Lots were hell. Time to wash the salter and head north for the weekend.


----------



## terrapro

I must have been right behind the county/city trucks this morning when I left at around 4. For the most part I had to find ice on the road. Just took my time and kept safe. All my stuff is right off Grand River though so maybe thats why.

My sites weren't to bad this morning. Still had salt on the majority, must have helped because my stuff was not terrible. Concrete walks were definately worse than asphalt roadways. Used more sidewalk salt than bulk where I could, spreads more evenly.

Do you guys all have smart phones? How are you reporting back from the field?


----------



## lawnprolawns

"Droid does". I love mine.. can get emails, gps, search and browse the web, look up parts diagrams, and best of all check 
Plowsite Haha.


----------



## PowersTree

Droid does here too!! How did we all survive pre smart phones?


----------



## 2FAST4U

Droid here too!!!


----------



## flykelley

Full salt run here in Waterford and Pontiac this morning, nothing but a skating rink out here. I went out at 5:00 am and just got done.

Mike


----------



## alternative

PowersTree;1175149 said:


> Droid does here too!! How did we all survive pre smart phones?


Well "back in the day" when i started out, i had a badazz Motorola Pager...then got my first "flip phone" in 1991- I believe it was the Star Tac by Motorola...too funny- that thing is huge by todays standards. And if you missed a call, you didnt know it - no call id , voicemail, let alone - internet access and texts, like my BB Tour.

Just think what technology will be like in another 20 yrs at the rate its going now...
CRAZY!!!! There will be cell phones the size of a paper clip and/or an entire pc/phone combo built right in to your hand (first we all need to be chipped) -lol 
its coming!


----------



## Stuffdeer

Droid and blackberry here. Can update plowsite from both.


----------



## asps4u

Stuffdeer;1175300 said:


> Droid and blackberry here. Can update plowsite from both.


Here too, damn smart phones have become an obsession


----------



## PowersTree

flykelley;1175289 said:


> Full salt run here in Waterford and Pontiac this morning, nothing but a skating rink out here. I went out at 5:00 am and just got done.
> 
> Mike


We went out at 5 too, but I'm wishing my route took longer. Oh well, it'll happen in time.

I love these icing events, if we could only accumulate a 1/4" of it. I could go for some tree climbing work right about now.


----------



## Plow man Foster

PowersTree;1175310 said:


> We went out at 5 too, but I'm wishing my route took longer. Oh well, it'll happen in time.
> 
> I love these icing events, if we could only accumulate a 1/4" of it. I could go for some tree climbing work right about now.


Wow thats crazy!
You're one of a couple people i have heard wanna climb a tree in the winter!
Its hard to get me up in a tree in the spring let alone winter!


----------



## michigancutter

Well just wet by me this morning. Heading out to the bay and do some ice fishing, Perch fry on sunday for the big lions game agianst minnie. Could be 4 in a row.wow


----------



## 24v6spd

alternative;1175297 said:


> Well "back in the day" when i started out, i had a badazz Motorola Pager...then got my first "flip phone" in 1991- I believe it was the Star Tac by Motorola...too funny- that thing is huge by todays standards. And if you missed a call, you didnt know it - no call id , voicemail, let alone - internet access and texts, like my BB Tour.
> 
> Just think what technology will be like in another 20 yrs at the rate its going now...
> CRAZY!!!! There will be cell phones the size of a paper clip and/or an entire pc/phone combo built right in to your hand (first we all need to be chipped) -lol
> its coming!


 I remember the flip phones, I still have it somewhere. Before that it was a phone in a large case. Technology just keeps evolving.


----------



## 24v6spd

michigancutter;1175351 said:


> Well just wet by me this morning. Heading out to the bay and do some ice fishing, Perch fry on sunday for the big lions game agianst minnie. Could be 4 in a row.wow


 How thick is the ice? Today should be a good day with the rising temps.


----------



## alternative

Near GP its still water 100 yds out... Youre crazy- unless youre in a canal. I prefer to buy my perch @ Pat OBriens anyhow..lol


----------



## 24v6spd

alternative;1175431 said:


> Near GP its still water 100 yds out... Youre crazy- unless youre in a canal. I prefer to buy my perch @ Pat OBriens anyhow..lol


Pat's has good fish dinners but nothing beats the taste of freshly caught fish.


----------



## Lightningllc

What a fun morning well all the salt is washed away now, just got a call to take care of ice dams at 1 condo site there's water backing up in the condos and it has ripped off 3 gutters, good thing I have 3 pallets of peledow laying around. I hate ice dams on condos we always get called out to melt them but the bright side $50 hr per man plus materials should be a good day.Maybe or I could have a ladder fall like last time and get a work comp claim.


----------



## bln

nothing beats the taste of freshly caught fish. 

Amen to that


----------



## Sharpcut 1

Plow man Foster;1173674 said:


> Oh they sold it to brinckman?? Im sure they can handle that load!
> Yeah i do remember they sold the company right before the snow season
> 
> REALLY?!?!?!?!?!?!???!


I was being sarcastic, guys!! Like, since it's Brickman they don't need lettering, DOT #'s, ect, since everyone knows their trucks!! Lighten up, guys!!


----------



## lawnprolawns

Got a call from a church we service at 10 saying they had a funeral going on. Usually we don't salt except Sundays. I showed up and saw about 15 elderly people slipping like mad. The lot was so packed I could only fit my hand spreader through. Seven bags of ice melt later, had it under control. I was freaking out!


----------



## terrapro

So anyone have 2" trigger times and storm totals for Livingston County area for the 12/12 storm. I have my records show 2" of accumulation at 10:15am in Howell. 

A 24hr location is questioning our 3 plowing visits for this month. We made 2 visits during that storm, one at 11am @ 2.5" and one at 6:30pm @ 3" same day, and one by request to clean up the blowing snow a couple days later.


----------



## terrapro

Lightningllc;1175494 said:


> *What a fun morning well all the salt is washed away now*, just got a call to take care of ice dams at 1 condo site there's water backing up in the condos and it has ripped off 3 gutters, good thing I have 3 pallets of peledow laying around. I hate ice dams on condos we always get called out to melt them but the bright side $50 hr per man plus materials should be a good day.Maybe or I could have a ladder fall like last time and get a work comp claim.


Yeah, wasted materials but you got to do it.

Do you pull the snow off the roof also?


----------



## Lightningllc

If they ask we will I have had a apartment complex that has a flat roof we had to shovel the roof once, condos seem to be the issue with ice dams.


----------



## Plow man Foster

Sharpcut 1;1175540 said:


> *I was being sarcastic*, guys!! Like, since it's Brickman they don't need lettering, DOT #'s, ect, since everyone knows their trucks!! Lighten up, guys!!


ahahha! so was i!


----------



## VIPHGM

back on the phone topic.... I have a Nextel Blackberry... and a I580 Nextel and was thinking about getting that new Sprint Evo 4g for my primary and using my nextel BB for a seconday phone..... Does anyone still have nextel or has everyone grown out of it?


----------



## P&M Landscaping

I got quite the phone call today.... This lady calls me asking me if i'm pete the snow plow man? I say yes, I'm Pete from Pete's Snow Removal. She then proceeds on to tell me she has a property out in Redford that Pete's Snow Removal takes care of. I tell her that I have never serviced properties in that area, and I ask where she got my number from. Apparently she got my number off of my CL add, and mistaked me for another Pete's Snow Removal that did damage to her property. She was one pi$$ed off lady, trying to accuse me of doing damage to an area of never plowed and getting all mouthy with me People these days!


----------



## Matson Snow

VIPHGM;1175814 said:


> back on the phone topic.... I have a Nextel Blackberry... and a I580 Nextel and was thinking about getting that new Sprint Evo 4g for my primary and using my nextel BB for a seconday phone..... *Does anyone still have nextel or has everyone grown out of it?*




Grown out of it????.....I know it the easiest way to communicate when you are on a Large site trying to Keep track of 5-10 trucks....How else would you communicate..Text,Email,Call, Smoke Signal.....


----------



## asps4u

Matson Snow;1175875 said:


> [/SIZE][/B]
> 
> Grown out of it????.....I know it the easiest way to communicate when you are on a Large site trying to Keep track of 5-10 trucks....How else would you communicate..Text,Email,Call, Smoke Signal.....


I prefer the smoke signal myself when on a large site, although every now and then they get a little outta hand


----------



## Matson Snow

asps4u;1175895 said:


> I prefer the smoke signal myself when on a large site, although every now and then they get a little outta hand


Is that a Meyers Plow..............:laughing:


----------



## VIPHGM

Well I find when your on the two way mode you don't get phone calls so that's why I try and carry two phones... Just wondering bc well I was looking at my two way list and it seems to get smaller and smaller every year... Just wasn't sure if I was behind the times of the latest and greatest


----------



## sefh

Looks like a Jeep and a meyer plow. That sucks.


----------



## sefh

*Logging Plates*

Just wondering if any of you run logging plates on your trucks. I use my truck to haul firewood and plow. I'm wondering if I qualify for logging use or not. Just curious what other do.


----------



## michigancutter

24v6spd;1175388 said:


> How thick is the ice? Today should be a good day with the rising temps.


Well i go behind jacks by 9 and jefferson and its 6 inches thick. Caught 23 perch between 4 guys in 4 hours so a good day. Theres nothing like going outside and catching your own meal. Deer,fish,duck,turkey and even shot a cow for food once is the best way to go.


----------



## michigancutter

alternative;1175431 said:


> Near GP its still water 100 yds out... Youre crazy- unless youre in a canal. I prefer to buy my perch @ Pat OBriens anyhow..lol


Pats has great food!! But this is my way to get away from the wife and kids for a few hours lol


----------



## PowersTree

Plow man Foster;1175316 said:


> Wow thats crazy!
> You're one of a couple people i have heard wanna climb a tree in the winter!
> Its hard to get me up in a tree in the spring let alone winter!


I'd rather climb in the winter, cause I sweat like a pig. During the winter, a long sleeve t-shirts, and I'm comfy. Of course, I tell the people it's all dependent on the weather. I watch for the nicer days. But I'd give both my nuts for another ice storm like 8 years ago.


----------



## VIPHGM

Bad weather and Big Ice Storms in the winter always bring big Money!!!!!! payuppayuppayup most homeowners would rather pay to have it done then go out and have to do it in the cold


----------



## Glockshot73!

I have the blackberry torch, it has a nice big touch screen, but you still have a slideout keybord which makes it nice for taking quick notes on sites, and gettin quick weather information, for you guys talking about the nextel and the ppt feature, all droid phone on verizon network can push to talk with an app I think, maybe it comes stock, my buddy was running it by me quick one day


----------



## Tscape

I remember that storm well. I sold EMU almost 20k in cleanup!


PowersTree;1176304 said:


> I'd rer climb in the winter, cause I sweat like a pig. During the winter, a long sleeve t-shirts, and I'm comfy. Of course, I tell the people it's all dependent on the weather. I watch for the nicer days. But I'd give both my nuts for another ice storm like 8 years ago.


----------



## Plow man Foster

Anyone still use CB Radios?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!??!?!?!? 
Or am i the only one?
i Have a droid 
but i cant get over the fact that i can lift up the speaker and jus one click talk to my guys for free When in a big open lot!


----------



## Milwaukee

Not sure if everybody look for used plow truck.

89 F250 351W 4wd with stick have meyer classic mount it not permanent mount behind bumper. $2200 Only 126K miles.

95 F250 HD 351W 4wd auto Flatbed have western 8' unimount. Only 83,800 miles with 20K on new engine. $3500 for together or $2,600 for Truck.

Or best offer.


----------



## alternative

michigancutter;1176071 said:


> Well i go behind jacks by 9 and jefferson and its 6 inches thick. Caught 23 perch between 4 guys in 4 hours so a good day. Theres nothing like going outside and catching your own meal. Deer,fish,duck,turkey and even shot a cow for food once is the best way to go.


WOAAHH-- a bit too close to Lange for me...lol

The Lange PCB canal is notorious for 3 headed fish..

Hit up the Canadian side of the pond for some nice perch (when the weather permits)


----------



## PowersTree

When I get my own plow truck, ill run a CB, even just to listen to the chatter.

That ice storm, I didn't know how to climb, but had 4 years ground experience. Took my snow plowing paycheck, bought a ms290, and started cleaning up. A month into it, decided I liked being my own boss, bought an insurance policy and a climbing set. Basically taught myself to climb, with lots of pointers from the guy I had worked for. Tree service is a really tough business though, to hot and cold. Now that I've got a little dude, I wanna come home, in one piece. So I don't do a whole lot of tree work anymore, but man there isn't anything I know, that pays like trees.


----------



## alternative

Now this is some SNOW...


----------



## PowersTree

That is some serious snow. That's a cool video.

Has anyone ever asked their client for access to the camera system? I have a few clients that have camera systems. It'd be nice to check the camera, instead of driving 30+ mins, to find out you didn't need to service the site.


----------



## alternative

Thats a good idea- for those properties with cameras that have access.. Or you could spend some "serious" money and set up network of cameras at all your properties and do it that way.. That would be insane! Check your sites from your warm bed...


----------



## Lightningllc

Or you can acess traffic cams in areas of jobs.


----------



## grassmaster06

Traffic cams work ok,sometimes I check then with my blackberry


----------



## VIPHGM

Wifi tree cams that can take pictures and send them to your phone


----------



## PowersTree

Never thought of traffic cams.

My problem being I live in Brandon, but work down around Bloomfield. I'm guilty of checking this site every morning at about 4, from my warm bed, to see what you guys are doing. All of MY work, is super high end resi, and three of them have camera systems.

I'm just not sure if I ask for access to them via an IP, just like my brothers system.


----------



## Luther

PowersTree;1177053 said:


> I'm just not sure if I ask for access to them via an IP, just like my brothers system.


I wouldn't.

But that's just me.


----------



## Lightningllc

What is Saturday night gonna bring, sounds like a possible ice up. Xpress you have been quiet U OK??


----------



## Luther

It's a secret ~ 

He's been up north skiing, I just talked to him.


----------



## Lightningllc

I bet he's not skiing in the Rain.


----------



## A&LSiteService

Hey Jim, I used the hot pink... I worked great! Mike is a great guy to deal with and you guys had dry salt. Nice little set up in Brighton, I'll be back.


----------



## PowersTree

TCLA;1177093 said:


> I wouldn't.
> 
> But that's just me.


Kinda what I was thinking. Nice in theroy though.


----------



## PowersTree

VIPHGM;1176945 said:


> Wifi tree cams that can take pictures and send them to your phone


Do they exist? I wouldn't be afraid to ask for a wifi connect. Half of these people have open networks set up for guests. (Wifi finder for Droid is awesome) it's how I connect my laptop if I have it in the field.


----------



## BossPlow2010

Lightningllc;1176887 said:


> Or you can acess traffic cams in areas of jobs.


Ooo someones got a good idea  .
iPhone has more than a few traffic cam Apps.


----------



## PowersTree

BossPlow2010;1177209 said:


> Ooo someones got a good idea  .
> iPhone has more than a few traffic cam Apps.


Whole bunch for Droid too. Even one I think I may pay for. Lets you view individual cameras on a attempt. Even remote control of cameras and dvr.


----------



## Lightningllc

I've been using traffic cams for 5 years I have 4 apps on my I phone and iPad. Also there's birdwatcher cams too.


----------



## BossPlow2010

Lightningllc;1177249 said:


> I've been using traffic cams for 5 years I have 4 apps on my I phone and iPad. Also there's birdwatcher cams too.


Do you have live cams?

Hopefully we'll get a salting on Sunday.

In the mean time, who wants to go down to Arkansas for storm clean up?


----------



## Lightningllc

Happy new year everyone, hoPefully next year will bring big Money.


----------



## michigancutter

Heading out for the night, just thought id wish everyone on plowsite a happy new year! Please be careful out tonight, and be safe.


----------



## Bigmikesseasonal

*Snow removal help*

*Attention SKILLED SNOW REMOVAL PROFESSIONALS we are looking for an owner operator to help with accounts in Highland, Milford, White Lk & Hartland If your interested please contact me asap 248 -887-0917 Mike Poplars @ Big Mikes Seasonal*


----------



## timsteinman30

Bigmikesseasonal;1177738 said:


> *Attention SKILLED SNOW REMOVAL PROFESSIONALS we are looking for an owner operator to help with accounts in Highland, Milford, White Lk & Hartland If your interested please contact me asap 248 -887-0917 Mike Poplars @ Big Mikes Seasonal*


Hey mike , get with me via email [email protected]
Thanks
Tim


----------



## Plow man Foster

Hey a buddy of mine is looking for a 500 Gallon Liquid tank for his truck....
If anyone has one please PM me with info and a price thanks!

*He has a 275 or 300 gallon tank now but just upgraded his motor and hoses and is crying about emptying the tank too fast! lol ok hes not crying about it!


----------



## 24v6spd

Happy New Year to all in S.E Michigan on Plowsite. Best wishes and hope for a snowy 2011.


----------



## goinggreen

anyone that has a snow plowing contract that they dont mind letting me use would be great. Or some examples to make my own i cant find anything on plowsite. Any help would be great.


----------



## ajslands

Hey guys and gals Happy New Year.


----------



## Lightningllc

Happy new year


----------



## magnatrac

Happy new years !!! Let it snow ,let it snow ,let it snow !!!
 , shaun


----------



## Moonlighter

Happy New Year everyone and lets have some snow already!!!!!


----------



## ajslands

ajslands;1177934 said:


> Hey guys and gals Happy New Year.


I meant to say one more thing, be safe out there especially after you've had a few


----------



## brookline

Happy New Year everyone! Be safe and think snow


----------



## Leisure Time LC

Happy New Year Everyone


----------



## Luther

A&LSiteService;1177167 said:


> Hey Jim, I used the hot pink... I worked great! Mike is a great guy to deal with and you guys had dry salt. Nice little set up in Brighton, I'll be back.


Thanks for the great feedback Andy! :salute:

Yes, Happy New Year all!!!


----------



## terrapro

30deg change in 24 hours, you have to love Michigan. 48deg and dropping fast, it was just 52deg 30 minutes ago. It will probably be dry by the time it gets to 32deg.


----------



## Plow man Foster

terrapro;1178109 said:


> *30deg change in 24 hours, you have to love Michigan.* 48deg and dropping fast, it was just 52deg 30 minutes ago. It will probably be dry by the time it gets to 32deg.


:laughing::laughing::laughing: Aahahahaahahh! I Know!


----------



## Leisure Time LC

terrapro;1178109 said:


> 30deg change in 24 hours, you have to love Michigan. 48deg and dropping fast, it was just 52deg 30 minutes ago. It will probably be dry by the time it gets to 32deg.


especially if the sun comes out this afternoon


----------



## Matson Snow

Leisure Time LC;1178182 said:


> especially if the sun comes out this afternoon


Got ALOT of phone numbers there Now................:waving:

Happy New Years Everyone.......


----------



## eatonpaving

*snow*

looking at the radar, it looks like snow coming across lake Michigan.....


----------



## eatonpaving

*chainsaw*

i have one saw left, only used a few times. 200.00 with case and wrench and one extra chain. 1734-524-0597


----------



## michigancutter

Man my back yard is a lake right now. Hope it freezes so i can take the kids skating.
Its so bad that our road is flooded and can even drive a car down it. wait till it all freezes tonight. fun stuff


----------



## terrapro

Leisure Time LC;1178182 said:


> especially if the sun comes out this afternoon


Sun is out now. Everything is starting to dry out here.



eatonpaving;1178206 said:


> looking at the radar, it looks like snow coming across lake Michigan.....


Sure is. The only thing is it is coming from the southwest so it will probably fizzle out by the time it reaches us. If it was coming straight out of the west we would probably see some snow.


----------



## eatonpaving

terrapro;1178242 said:


> Sun is out now. Everything is starting to dry out here.
> 
> Sure is. The only thing is it is coming from the southwest so it will probably fizzle out by the time it reaches us. If it was coming straight out of the west we would probably see some snow.


looks to be a boring week coming up...cold but no snow....


----------



## Plow man Foster

eatonpaving;1178206 said:


> looking at the radar, it looks like snow coming across lake Michigan.....


FInally! lol



michigancutter;1178222 said:


> Man my back yard is a lake right now. Hope it freezes so i can take the kids skating.
> Its so bad that our road is flooded and can even drive a car down it. wait till it all freezes tonight. fun stuff


haha my backyard has a river flowing through it.
No snow out if it was drier i would get the mowers out and do a couple cleanups! payup
That reminds me i still gotta run stabile though them! Might do that today


----------



## terrapro

eatonpaving;1178244 said:


> looks to be a boring week coming up...cold but no snow....


Perfect for catching up on accounting/taxes, writing a 2011 business plan, setting up mowing routes, writing new contracts, making phone calls, collecting up on delinquent accounts...blah blah blah.

I am actually kind of excited for 2011.


----------



## eatonpaving

terrapro;1178258 said:


> Perfect for catching up on accounting/taxes, writing a 2011 business plan, setting up mowing routes, writing new contracts, making phone calls, collecting up on delinquent accounts...blah blah blah.
> 
> I am actually kind of excited for 2011.


i just want to get back to paving and sealing, sick of winter already....


----------



## ajslands




----------



## terrapro

What is that AJ, a UFO?


----------



## Leisure Time LC

Time to go back to fall cleanups


----------



## Plow man Foster

eatonpaving;1178220 said:


> i have one saw left, only used a few times. 200.00 with case and wrench and one extra chain. 1734-524-0597


I'll sell that on Ebay or Craigslist For you in a heartbeat!



Leisure Time LC;1178336 said:


> Time to go back to fall cleanups


 A lowballer landscape crew pulling their trailer with a WB blower and backpack blowers just flew past me! i guess he got so much biz. for $75 cleanups he didnt even get to finish! i'm out re staking a couple driveways where the stakes disappeared or got knocked over (just the couple of tedious twisty driveways.) before the ground freezes again!


----------



## michigancutter

Im also thinking of hitting some clean ups this week. have a couple late dropping trees so might as well go make some kind of money.lol Probally go take some x-mas lights off some hoas i have. Just trying to stay busy this week with no snow.


----------



## Lightningllc

Lots with puddles are freezing, got to do a morning run with salt and do spots, fun fun.


----------



## Plow man Foster

Lightningllc;1178687 said:


> Lots with puddles are freezing, got to do a morning run with salt and do spots, fun fun.


Anything else like snow? thought we had something coming!


----------



## terrapro

I was wrong about 30deg in 24hr, now its 40deg! 16deg from 56deg thats a big change.


----------



## terrapro

Giving a heads up in Howell. Just took the dog out and this wind is bringing in some flurries. Not enough to stick but puddles are frozen already, might be worth checking in the AM for your accounts that need full attention.


----------



## Plow man Foster

Same in WB puddles frozen flurries falling!


----------



## terrapro

Sorry to random post so much but for those who care just giving a heads up we have accumulation on the roads and walks now and it won't be melting anytime soon. Nice fluffy stuff so a backpack blower and some some salt might be the ticket in the AM.


----------



## Plow man Foster

terrapro;1178945 said:


> Sorry to random post so much but for those who care just giving a heads up we have accumulation on the roads and walks now and it won't be melting anytime soon. Nice fluffy stuff so a backpack blower and some some salt might be the ticket in the AM.


Not in Westbloomfield Maybe its on its way here....


----------



## terrapro

Well not really anything to worry about for the time.


----------



## Leisure Time LC

Some puddles iced over that I spot sprayed this morning... That's it


----------



## silvetouch

terrapro;1178292 said:


> What is that AJ, a UFO?


LOL:laughing:


----------



## flykelley

Ok Guys
Where is Xpress at???? I have a chance to fly a single engine plane to Salt Lake City this Tuesday and return late Thursday or Friday. I really need a good weather report for this up coming week. Maybe Terra Pro can chime in? Im not worreid about tuesday we can depart after I deal with anything on Tuesday what Im more worried about is Wen night into Thursday. If it is just a salting event then Im ok but if we have to plow then I need to be here. My guys can handle some salting for me but plowing makes me a little scared if Im not in town. Any thoughts or input. I hope Xpress is ok he hasn't posted in awhile.

Mike


----------



## BossPlow2010

flykelley;1179369 said:


> Ok Guys
> Where is Xpress at???? I have a chance to fly a single engine plane to Salt Lake City this Tuesday and return late Thursday or Friday. I really need a good weather report for this up coming week. Maybe Terra Pro can chime in? Im not worreid about tuesday we can depart after I deal with anything on Tuesday what Im more worried about is Wen night into Thursday. If it is just a salting event then Im ok but if we have to plow then I need to be here. My guys can handle some salting for me but plowing makes me a little scared if Im not in town. Any thoughts or input. I hope Xpress is ok he hasn't posted in awhile.
> 
> Mike


Accuweather says we're suppose to get 8" this week, 
so I wouldn't


----------



## terrapro

BossPlow2010;1179403 said:


> Accuweather says we're suppose to get 8" this week,
> so I wouldn't


I am not seeing that anywhere, do you have a link?


----------



## silvetouch

terrapro;1179414 said:


> I am not seeing that anywhere, do you have a link?


Go to accuweather.com, put in your zip, click on individual days to see how many inched each day or go to the 15 day forecast & it will show amount of precipitation & snow.


----------



## procut

I used to like accuweather, but lately it's been so FOS it's not even funny. What gets me, is it changes it's forecast within hours. Yesterday morning, for my area it was calling for 3.7" for Thursday. Then yesterday afternoon, it was calling for 0.00" for Thursday, now it's saying 2.6" It does this all the time.

Last year accuweather did pretty good predicting the snowfall, but this year I haven't been impressed. I've been leaning back towards the local TV stations, they have been the best at calling the little bit of snow we have gotten.


----------



## Glockshot73!

Lions in playoff hunt next year?


----------



## Matson Snow

Lions Win Again...Im Punch Drunk with Excitement.....:laughing:.....

Super Bowl 2012 Here we come............


----------



## terrapro

Just got back from salting 1/4-1/2" of fluff. Crazy flurries, if I went 1/2mile north or south it was like nothing happened at all.


----------



## CSC Contracting

What city was that in? Looking good up here in Whitmore Lake.


----------



## terrapro

CSC Contracting;1179836 said:


> What city was that in? Looking good up here in Whitmore Lake.


Howell at some all inclusive contracts and some lawyers offices(I try to take good care of those  )

On the way home I picked up an old MTD 21inch single stage snowblower from the side of the road. Looked in pretty good shape but wouldn't get gas. Pulled the carb off cleaned it out then drained the gas and put new in and it started right up. I have like 8 snowblowers right now and really only need 2 plus a backup. I need to start a sidewalk crew, anyone need walks taken care of in Livingston County area?


----------



## TheXpress2002

Happy New Year Everyone....

Yes I am alive. I took an opportunity to head up north to do some skiing, and left work down here.

Now on to the part everyone cares about....

As I stated from the get go this season, it will be a huge challenge this season to forecast the weather due to global conditions. There has been and there will continue to be HUGE busts leading up to the potential storms. I have become slightly sympathetic to the local weatherman as I have not been able to hit the broad side of a barn more than 3 days out. One day its there on the models and the next day not even on the map.

Regarding this week, there *MIGHT* be a salting event Monday night into Tuesday. This system is very moisture deprived and is going to take quite a bit to make something happen. Next, is the 6th timeframe. This one has the potential for accumulating snow *BUT* has the most potential for bust. If the clipper is able to tap into some southern moisture we should see a 2-4 inch snowfall. Beyond that is anyones guess but the next shot after that would be 8th timeframe.

Behind these systems we will be heading into a heck of a cold snap. I am seeing in the overall pattern that temps will struggle to be in the double digits for an extended period of time.


----------



## magnatrac

Glad to hear you were able to take time and get away. Thanks for the update , checking all of the weather sites looking for future snow was getting old !!!

, shaun


----------



## VIPHGM

flykelly.... that looks like a hell of a flight plan time frame for a single engine.... i just pulled up some charts and your looking at least a 1294 nm and at least a a 12 hour flight per direction not including any head or tail winds and not to mention the changing of elevation weather conditions over the Rockies... what type of SE would you be traveling in because you might not be able to make the climb over the mountain range with elevation with regards to altitude since the air thins out and standard for a SE would be about 8500ft at about 110 -125mph with no head winds ? I would say pass on this opportunity even though that would be a beautiful route to take for a winter view... that if you had to deviate from that flight path because of weather conditions you could be out a lot longer then anticipated or grounded and being that far away from Michigan could end up costing you a lot of money... let me know if you want to talk more flight on the side... i would be more then happy too


----------



## flykelley

VIPHGM;1180014 said:


> flykelly.... that looks like a hell of a flight plan time frame for a single engine.... i just pulled up some charts and your looking at least a 1294 nm and at least a a 12 hour flight per direction not including any head or tail winds and not to mention the changing of elevation weather conditions over the Rockies... what type of SE would you be traveling in because you might not be able to make the climb over the mountain range with elevation with regards to altitude since the air thins out and standard for a SE would be about 8500ft at about 110 -125mph with no head winds ? I would say pass on this opportunity even though that would be a beautiful route to take for a winter view... that if you had to deviate from that flight path because of weather conditions you could be out a lot longer then anticipated or grounded and being that far away from Michigan could end up costing you a lot of money... let me know if you want to talk more flight on the side... i would be more then happy too


Hi VIPHGM
I would be flying a mooney 20 series, service ceiling is 17,500 ft and it cruises at around 150 kts. With head winds our groundspeed will be much lower. The plan is to fly to some where around Cheyeene Wy and spend the night. I will not fly over the mountions at night or in IFR. If I can make it to Cheyeene ok I can rent a car and make it to Salt Lake City to be back late Thursday. We never make hard plans when flying in our single engine planes, too many things can change as far as the go or no decision. If I can't make this trip I can fly out there in late Feb and do the return trip. The weather for Thursday is what Im worried about.

Mike


----------



## VIPHGM

flykelley;1180026 said:


> Hi VIPHGM
> I would be flying a mooney 20 series, service ceiling is 17,500 ft and it cruises at around 150 kts. With head winds our groundspeed will be much lower. The plan is to fly to some where around Cheyeene Wy and spend the night. I will not fly over the mountions at night or in IFR. If I can make it to Cheyeene ok I can rent a car and make it to Salt Lake City to be back late Thursday. We never make hard plans when flying in our single engine planes, too many things can change as far as the go or no decision. If I can't make this trip I can fly out there in late Feb and do the return trip. The weather for Thursday is what Im worried about.
> 
> Mike


Nice.... I like the mooney's not total familiar with all there models but def very nice for longer traveling conditions... ive always been more of a piper cessna kinda guy... new or old make? turbo prop? how long have you been flying for? going to SLC to ski? business? or just logging hours or cross country time? ya i dont think i would be doing very much IFR flying with such a low ceiling rated aircraft/ or being SE over that kind of range.... but ya if weather holds out over hear that would be a great time for taking that flight


----------



## flykelley

VIPHGM;1180064 said:


> Nice.... I like the mooney's not total familiar with all there models but def very nice for longer traveling conditions... ive always been more of a piper cessna kinda guy... new or old make? turbo prop? how long have you been flying for? going to SLC to ski? business? or just logging hours or cross country time? ya i dont think i would be doing very much IFR flying with such a low ceiling rated aircraft/ or being SE over that kind of range.... but ya if weather holds out over hear that would be a great time for taking that flight


Hi VIP
My friend that owns the Mooney goes out there for two months each year to ski. This is his first trip to SLC in his own plane and asked if I wanted to go along for the ride. I fly a piper Archer and a Piper Dakota. Been flying since the mid 90s and Im IFR rated SEL and also a tailwheel endorsment. Just think it would be a great trip to fly in a single but I can't be gone if we need to plow. I can get by if we need to salt but if we plow I need to be here. If I can't go there is always someone at the airport (PTK) that is going on a trip. I swear I spend more time there do I do at home. I can't even log the hours if I went because its a Complex plane and I don't have a complex sign off. I have a High Peformance signoff for the Dakota. Nothing like been in the air, what do you fly, and do you fly often?

Mike


----------



## ChaseCreekSnow

flykelley;1180152 said:


> Hi VIP
> My friend that owns the Mooney goes out there for two months each year to ski. This is his first trip to SLC in his own plane and asked if I wanted to go along for the ride. I fly a piper Archer and a Piper Dakota. Been flying since the mid 90s and Im IFR rated SEL and also a tailwheel endorsment. Just think it would be a great trip to fly in a single but I can't be gone if we need to plow. I can get by if we need to salt but if we plow I need to be here. If I can't go there is always someone at the airport (PTK) that is going on a trip. I swear I spend more time there do I do at home. I can't even log the hours if I went because its a Complex plane and I don't have a complex sign off. I have a High Peformance signoff for the Dakota. Nothing like been in the air, what do you fly, and do you fly often?
> 
> Mike


Mike,
I wasn't aware that you are a pilot? That's awesome! Always been a fan of aviation..more of a helicopter kind of guy...considering putting myself through flight school to fly one. Any experience in this area of aviation? Eventually I'd like to get a job flying...always been a dream. Since i'm going to spend a fortune on school...might as well love what i do!


----------



## grassmaster06

I want to get one of those small hellis my self ,check out air scooter .com they cost right around $50,000.one day when get some property and a pole barn I'm gonna try to get one


----------



## VIPHGM

flykelley;1180152 said:


> Hi VIP
> My friend that owns the Mooney goes out there for two months each year to ski. This is his first trip to SLC in his own plane and asked if I wanted to go along for the ride. I fly a piper Archer and a Piper Dakota. Been flying since the mid 90s and Im IFR rated SEL and also a tailwheel endorsment. Just think it would be a great trip to fly in a single but I can't be gone if we need to plow. I can get by if we need to salt but if we plow I need to be here. If I can't go there is always someone at the airport (PTK) that is going on a trip. I swear I spend more time there do I do at home. I can't even log the hours if I went because its a Complex plane and I don't have a complex sign off. I have a High Peformance signoff for the Dakota. Nothing like been in the air, what do you fly, and do you fly often?
> 
> Mike


Hey Mike.... I have been flying for about 12 years now... my dad owns a flight school in Ft. Lauderdale, FL were i am originally from, we moved from there when i was young because my parents separated, I went to school up here ... he has a bunch of different planes... he use to have 2 archers, a C120, C150... i grew up flying his C152 and upgraded to a 2003 C172... and i believe he still has his Cherokee 6 and possibly may be getting a new Skycatcher not 100% on that last time i knew he has put his order in but there was a wait or i am not sure if he changed his mind on it or not... I went down to Fl after high school and started my private and was going to A&P school but had stopped because i had left for the military.... I only have a few hundred hours actually logged and about 20 in acrobatic in a s2c pitts and a bunch of random hours in a some really cool planes like a SR 22, 1947 sterman, a C210 with a turbine jet engine, good year blimp, a albatross sea plane, a bonanza.. i know some random planes but always fun... but no true certs yet. I am actually eligible for my solo exam and written. I would just have to log a few new hours in... Since i started the company i have been so busy that i haven't been down to Fl in about 2 years to fly, but every year we go out to Oshkosh and stay on the grounds he usually fly's in and meets us there. I grew up around planes because of my father and well would love to be back down in Florida flying... here is a quick link to his web site http://www.flyaloha.com/ let me know if you ever want to talk plane... and if we end up not getting much snow in feb im down for a jumper seat for SLC for some snowboarding!!


----------



## VIPHGM

grassmaster06;1180271 said:


> I want to get one of those small hellis my self ,check out air scooter .com they cost right around $50,000.one day when get some property and a pole barn I'm gonna try to get one


Ive been eyeballing this for about 2 years now http://www.martinjetpack.com/... they just put them into production for the public to buy... there about 100,000 but i believe they do not require a private.. i think there considered a ultralight... i would love to buy this!!!!

I told the wife the other day that we should get a mini 500 to fly around just so we dont have to wait in traffic anymore!!! she just rolled her eyes... she doesnt understand that you can buy one for around 30 - 40K just as much as a truck


----------



## flykelley

ChaseCreekSnow;1180184 said:


> Mike,
> I wasn't aware that you are a pilot? That's awesome! Always been a fan of aviation..more of a helicopter kind of guy...considering putting myself through flight school to fly one. Any experience in this area of aviation? Eventually I'd like to get a job flying...always been a dream. Since i'm going to spend a fortune on school...might as well love what i do!


Hi Chase Creek
Heli school is a lot of money, looked in to it about two months ago, about 45K for me to get a add on to my private pilot ticket as a Heli commercial rating. Then you can't get anyone to insure you because you have less than 1000 hour in a Heli. You can get a Private Pilot rating for 8-10K. Its not flying a heli but its still fun to do.

Mike


----------



## flykelley

VIPHGM;1180486 said:


> Ive been eyeballing this for about 2 years now http://www.martinjetpack.com/... they just put them into production for the public to buy... there about 100,000 but i believe they do not require a private.. i think there considered a ultralight... i would love to buy this!!!!
> 
> I told the wife the other day that we should get a mini 500 to fly around just so we dont have to wait in traffic anymore!!! she just rolled her eyes... she doesnt understand that you can buy one for around 30 - 40K just as much as a truck


Is that the jet pack they had at Oshkosh this year? I always thought it would be cool to own one, maybe I watched too much Jetsons when I was a kid. Always looking for someone to ride along in the Archer or the Dakota. You need to make time and finish your private, would not take you long to do this at all. We can even sell you a membership in our flying club. Getting the Archer ready to go have a Garmin 430W installed soon. Here is our link www.lolflyingclub.com

Mike


----------



## ajslands

With all this talk about planes, I thought I'd post a funny


A plane was taking off from Kennedy Airport. After it reached a comfortable cruising altitude, the captain made an announcement over the intercom, "Ladies and gentlemen, this is your captain speaking. *Welcome to Flight Number 293, nonstop from New York to Los Angeles. The weather ahead is good and therefore we should have a smooth and uneventful flight. Now sit back and relax -- OH MY GOD!" Silence followed and after a few minutes, the Captain came back on the intercom and said, "Ladies and Gentlemen, I'm so sorry if I scared you earlier, but while I was talking, the flight attendant brought me a cup of coffee and spilt it in my lap. You should see the front of my pants! A passenger in Coach said, "That's nothing, he should see the back of mine!"


----------



## VIPHGM

Yes i believe it was at the 2008 show... i do not remember seeing it there this last year but i had gone the first 3 days of the show and usually all the big stuff is towards the end of the week. Yes, I have been wanting to finish my exam... Its way over due.. I just need to find enough down time from the company to do so... How many guys are in your flight club? do you guys ever meet for morning breakfast? Growing up around a airport there was a **** right at the airport where my dad and all his friends would eat breakfast and talk plane every morning... that garmin looks nice.. it will be a huge upgrade in your aircraft technology... i remember seeing the cirrus sr22 in the early 2000's with all its electronic avionics and was amazed http://cirrusaircraft.com/avionics/ because everyone was worried about a power fail and what to do.... correct me if i am wrong but as i recall i remember they were one of the first to install all electronics.. and no gauges and to eliminate the yoke with a single hand held joystick controller.... its incredible how much aircraft technology has changed and advanced it has become...


----------



## flykelley

VIPHGM;1180752 said:


> Yes i believe it was at the 2008 show... i do not remember seeing it there this last year but i had gone the first 3 days of the show and usually all the big stuff is towards the end of the week. Yes, I have been wanting to finish my exam... Its way over due.. I just need to find enough down time from the company to do so... How many guys are in your flight club? do you guys ever meet for morning breakfast? Growing up around a airport there was a **** right at the airport where my dad and all his friends would eat breakfast and talk plane every morning... that garmin looks nice.. it will be a huge upgrade in your aircraft technology... i remember seeing the cirrus sr22 in the early 2000's with all its electronic avionics and was amazed http://cirrusaircraft.com/avionics/ because everyone was worried about a power fail and what to do.... correct me if i am wrong but as i recall i remember they were one of the first to install all electronics.. and no gauges and to eliminate the yoke with a single hand held joystick controller.... its incredible how much aircraft technology has changed and advanced it has become...


Hi VIP
we have 13 members in our club right now, limited to 24 but I have been in the club for 8 years and we have never had more than 18 members. The club doesn't meet for breakfast and there is no where on the field to meet and chew the fat. It sucks as far as that goes. It is amazing how much things have changed in the last 10 OR 15 Years. Nobody use a ADF anymore, most times when you file you will get Direct routing. Hard to get lost anymore, not like me student pilot days, I have been known to circle a water tower to pinpoint my location.xysport

Mike


----------



## alternative

Hey Ryan (CC) -If you got the ballz and you wanna fly a Heli, just join the Air Force- im pretty sure you;ll get free training and learn all you need... Hell, you may even get to fly in Afganastan..;lol.

I always thought it would be a sweet job to be the pilot for the traffic heli for FOX2 or some other TV station...looks like such a fun job- just cruise around the city and check out the traffic jams.


----------



## Matson Snow

Is this Plowsite or Flightsite....:laughing:....

BTW.....1989 Graduate of Flight Safety of Vero Beach Florida.....:salute:

Heres a serious Question...Is it gonna Snow Tonite.....


----------



## VIPHGM

Matson Snow;1180772 said:


> Is this Plowsite or Flightsite....:laughing:....
> 
> BTW.....1989 Graduate of Flight Safety of Vero Beach Florida.....:salute:
> 
> Heres a serious Question...Is it gonna Snow Tonite.....


Nice a few years under the belt.... Flight safety in vero is a good school just as embry riddle... i had taken a tour of both of those schools and saw there programs.... its amazing once you get to know ppl how much everyone has in common...

and to answer your question... i bet we will see some flurries and just a light dusting enough to salt and look productive that we actually all do still have jobs... i was telling megan it feels weird... I went out with a buddy the other night... went and got some food walked around the mall... it was like 7 and we didnt know what to do... usually its time to go back home and get ready to get organized for work or usually have something going on... we were like well we dont want to go out to the bar to drink... what is there to do... we couldnt figure out what to do..... im lost with out snow... LOL


----------



## flykelley

What we need is a plowable event, a nice 3-4 inch snowfall would be nice.

Mike


----------



## terrapro

flykelley;1180850 said:


> What we need is a plowable event, a nice 3-4 inch snowfall would be nice.
> 
> Mike


Accuweather says 1.9 inches of snow on the way for tonight.


----------



## silvetouch

terrapro;1180875 said:


> Accuweather says 1.9 inches of snow on the way for tonight.


What city? I see 0.4 tonight & 0.4 tomorrow morning.


----------



## terrapro

silvetouch;1180884 said:


> What city? I see 0.4 tonight & 0.4 tomorrow morning.


Howell, I don't know I never did like accuweather. For today it said 1.9" on the way but now it says 1.2".


----------



## ChaseCreekSnow

flykelley;1180653 said:


> Hi Chase Creek
> Heli school is a lot of money, looked in to it about two months ago, about 45K for me to get a add on to my private pilot ticket as a Heli commercial rating. Then you can't get anyone to insure you because you have less than 1000 hour in a Heli. You can get a Private Pilot rating for 8-10K. Its not flying a heli but its still fun to do.
> 
> Mike





alternative;1180764 said:


> Hey Ryan (CC) -If you got the ballz and you wanna fly a Heli, just join the Air Force- im pretty sure you;ll get free training and learn all you need... Hell, you may even get to fly in Afganastan..;lol.
> 
> I always thought it would be a sweet job to be the pilot for the traffic heli for FOX2 or some other TV station...looks like such a fun job- just cruise around the city and check out the traffic jams.


Mike- I actually have a few hours logged in a cessna 172... It was years ago when i was in the civil air patrol as a young man. I really enjoyed the experience and would like to pursue a career as a pilot...I am planning on going to school this year...for something...I was looking towards being an engineer ( expensive too ) business, or my actual dream of being a pilot...which is what i want to do. However, i'm not sure if my new wife will like the idea (getting married for the FIRST time in february ) I love planes and always find my eyes and heart to the sky.

Alternative- NO F'n way mang!!! LOL I was going to when i was younger, but now i have a house, life , wife etc. Couldn't do that to her. Besides, we are on our way out of that horrible country anyway. Crossed my mind though.

Now on to topic #1- when is it going to snow again? I keep seeing small amounts enough for salt ( which is fine with me ) I usually go with accuweather, but lately they have been dropping the ball.


----------



## flykelley

Mike- I actually have a few hours logged in a cessna 172... It was years ago when i was in the civil air patrol as a young man. I really enjoyed the experience and would like to pursue a career as a pilot...I am planning on going to school this year...for something...I was looking towards being an engineer ( expensive too ) business, or my actual dream of being a pilot...which is what i want to do. However, i'm not sure if my new wife will like the idea (getting married for the FIRST time in february ) I love planes and always find my eyes and heart to the sky. 
CC you mine as well learn to fly the big stuff. Start oit with your Private and work your way up from there. Pay sucks when you first start out but if you ever make it to the majors it pretty decent. Lots of good flight schools here in Michiagn to look at.

Mike


----------



## michigancutter

Man all this talk abut flying i should hook you guys up with my father in law. He has 2 planes a 4 passanger and a 6 passanger. Dont know the names of the planes but i know he just finished his test on flying with insturments only? He is looking into flying over areas dumping peoples ashes or somthing like that. He told me its great money to do. I only been in it once and scared the shiat out of me. they do alot of skydiving too Fruck that!! lol I think he has a g6 or somthing like that. jk


----------



## VIPHGM

haha lol ya sky Diving from a G6... ya would be nice!!!


----------



## Lightningllc

xpress whats up for tonight


----------



## Plow man Foster

Im not xpress but i guess *Accu*weather which has been prooven to be *inacc*urate sometimes is calling for 1.2IN of snow tonight....


----------



## VIPHGM

Well by the looks of it... it seems to me that the current wind is heading East by North east and since the storm is almost due west... i think majority of the storm will pass us by morning to the north... I think i am going to go out and pre treat around 1am to see how the liquid holds up and well be out and about to see if anything does decided to actually accumulated... and i am no means by smart when it comes to weather so.... your guess is as good as mine... im just going on what i am observing

http://www.intellicast.com/National/Wind/Current.aspx?location=USMI0229
http://www.intellicast.com/National/Radar/Current.aspx


----------



## Leisure Time LC

VIPHGM;1181277 said:


> Well by the looks of it... it seems to me that the current wind is heading East by North east and since the storm is almost due west... i think majority of the storm will pass us by morning to the north... I think i am going to go out and pre treat around 1am to see how the liquid holds up and well be out and about to see if anything does decided to actually accumulated... and i am no means by smart when it comes to weather so.... your guess is as good as mine... im just going on what i am observing
> 
> http://www.intellicast.com/National/Wind/Current.aspx?location=USMI0229
> http://www.intellicast.com/National/Radar/Current.aspx


I am going to wait, I have not had good luck pre-treating my lots, besides if we get nothing you are going to waste all that material


----------



## Matson Snow

Leisure Time LC;1181282 said:


> I am going to wait, I have not had good luck pre-treating my lots, besides if we get nothing you are going to waste all that material


Did you change your Logo again.....Its Missing a few things....


----------



## grassmaster06

I thought about pre treating but with this weather it has been really hit and miss ,i'll wait to see a few flakes first


----------



## Leisure Time LC

Matson Snow;1181296 said:


> Did you change your Logo again.....Its Missing a few things....


Ya, John did not have enough money to buy me out, so I pulled out of the deal..... JK,

I decided to stay in the game.

I would miss it, besides it is what I love to do


----------



## Matson Snow

Leisure Time LC;1181312 said:


> Ya, John did not have enough money to buy me out, so I pulled out of the deal..... JK,
> 
> I decided to stay in the game.
> 
> I would miss it, besides it is what I love to do


Good to hear...Welcome Back...:laughing:...:salute:


----------



## terrapro

I'll be up by 3 to keep an eye out in case it ends up being more than just a salt run. I just rigged up my main guy with salt so he can go out in the morning if its just a salt run. I have been going myself but he needs the money more than me.


----------



## Leisure Time LC

Matson Snow;1181329 said:


> Good to hear...Welcome Back...:laughing:...:salute:


Thanks Thumbs UpThumbs Up


----------



## Lightningllc

Cole text me if it snows in Howell


----------



## terrapro

Lightningllc;1181413 said:


> Cole text me if it snow in Howell


Will do, let me know if it snows in Brighton.


----------



## Lightningllc

Ok will do


----------



## eatonpaving

*clipper*

looks to be fizzling out......


----------



## A&LSiteService

*Any input*

Hey Guys, I'm looking into buying an equipment trailer and found a pj for a decent price. I was just wondering if anyone has experence with them. 
Thanks,
Andy


----------



## michigancutter

Leisure Time LC;1181369 said:


> Thanks Thumbs UpThumbs Up


Couldnt give it up? Its like crack for landscapers.lol Glad to see you didnt sell to john.
Its hard to sell somthing when you put your heart and soul into it.

Was thinkning about pre-treating but after see your guys post i am considering on waiting it out. Dont want to waste product for nothing. thats like taking a pile of money and burning it.lol


----------



## Lightningllc

Pre-treating is like going to the casino, win some lose some. Kinda like seasonals.


----------



## michigancutter

Lightningllc;1181479 said:


> Pre-treating is like going to the casino, win some lose some. Kinda like seasonals.


True That!!


----------



## eatonpaving

*real work*

tired of winter already, cannot wait to get back to some real sweaty work, long hot days and cool summer nights.....


----------



## eatonpaving

*hot day*

hot day, 96 degrees


----------



## eatonpaving

*96 degrees*

working with hot rubber crack fill, 430 degrees just love it....


----------



## Lightningllc

U really miss summer eaton, why don't u move to a warmer state.


----------



## eatonpaving

Lightningllc;1181700 said:


> U really miss summer eaton, why don't u move to a warmer state.


i really would but its just way to hard to start over in another state...started here in 1985.


----------



## terrapro

eatonpaving;1181443 said:


> looks to be fizzling out......


I wouldn't count on that. We live in Michigan, it might be 8" by morning. It might be nothing, unfortunately that is what we live by in the winter.


----------



## eatonpaving

terrapro;1181721 said:


> I wouldn't count on that. We live in Michigan, it might be 8" by morning. It might be nothing, unfortunately that is what we live by in the winter.


i was just lookibng at the radar and its building back in, it looks like we might get something.....


----------



## terrapro

eatonpaving;1181730 said:


> i was just lookibng at the radar and its building back in, it looks like we might get something.....


I didn't mean any offense, just saying you never know here in Michigan. I have woken up to inches when there wasn't suppose to be anything at all. You have to stay on your toes.


----------



## eatonpaving

terrapro;1181736 said:


> I didn't mean any offense, just saying you never know here in Michigan. I have woken up to inches when there wasn't suppose to be anything at all. You have to stay on your toes.


no offense taken at all, your right we could wake up to a big snowfall at any time.....


----------



## Plow man Foster

*Paying guys by the inch nOT THE HOUR!*

Hey did anyone happen to here WJR or some Am station around 3PM told they were talkin' about snow plowers and they had some guys calling in about snow removal the process and stress we take on... like waking up early, late nights, plowing with cars in the driveway/ street.etc.)

Some caller said he worked for some city Not in MI And instead of paying by the hour they pay their plow drivers by the INCH! During the winter only i assume lol 
there for they can take as much time they want really......

I just googled it i guess its happening in boston.....

Anyone do this? or have any input on this?

Listen to a story i found on google.....Click here to listen to a story i found on google! Its impressive!


----------



## michigancutter

I think green meadows pays by the inch. but not really sure. i have heard of companies doing this before, dont know how it works or in whos favor it works for.


----------



## michigancutter

Hey i was just one the michigan buisness directory and the only company on here listed is lighting.
How come your listed and not even tcla is on there or Merto??? Anyone no the answer


----------



## ChaseCreekSnow

There is nothing happening in farrmington hills or livonia right now...fizzle...


----------



## Metro Lawn

michigancutter;1181832 said:


> Hey i was just one the michigan buisness directory and the only company on here listed is lighting.
> How come your listed and not even tcla is on there or Merto??? Anyone no the answer


I just checked, I am on there like 5 times.


----------



## Lightningllc

Is anyone seeing snything


----------



## Five Star Lawn Care LLC

nothing at levan an schoolcraft......anyone else?


----------



## bln

The guy that tells me when to go just said there is hit or miss coverage in howell


----------



## Lightningllc

Lite dusting in south Lyon Brighton new hudson


----------



## michigancutter

nothing by me either. Just a light flurry.


----------



## ChaseCreekSnow

just woke up to a very light patchy dusting in livonia..nothing to make a fuss about...its going to get above freezing pretty quick today.


----------



## flykelley

1/2 inch in Waterford full salt run this am.

Mike


----------



## Leisure Time LC

I just got back form spraying a couple lots in Plymouth. Thats it, you get south of Warren Rd and dry pavement


----------



## magnatrac

We have maybe a 1/2" up here in north oakland. It was enough to salt everything and aparently enough for the guy at the lot next to me to plow

, shaun


----------



## procut

magnatrac;1181955 said:


> We have maybe a 1/2" up here in north oakland. It was enough to salt everything and aparently enough for the guy at the lot next to me to plow
> 
> , shaun


Same here, saw one guy plowing a lot with literally 1/4" on it.


----------



## PowersTree

magnatrac;1181955 said:


> We have maybe a 1/2" up here in north oakland. It was enough to salt everything and aparently enough for the guy at the lot next to me to plow
> 
> , shaun


You talking about the hardware on Baldwin? I seen a guy pushing there. I thought I was getting antsy.


----------



## terrapro

Heavy flurries started agian here a few minutes ago. The radar is showing some more snow moving in.


----------



## PowersTree

What are you guys seeing in Bloomfield?

We've been getting some good flurries up here in Brandon, nothing the salt couldn't handle though.
What's the unsalted driveways looking like in Bloomfield?


----------



## Allor Outdoor

Well as of 10 minutes ago here at my house everything from this morning had melted off...
and now there is a white out!

Everything is getting covered back over again.

I really hope this is just a squall, because if it keeps up like this the snow is really going to add up!


----------



## Moonlighter

PowersTree;1182172 said:


> What are you guys seeing in Bloomfield?
> 
> We've been getting some good flurries up here in Brandon, nothing the salt couldn't handle though.
> What's the unsalted driveways looking like in Bloomfield?


Everything from overnight melted down with the sun, had a few light flurries recently and I came in to check the radar to see if the clouds moving at us are snow filled. Pontiac - Bloomfield and West Bloomfield all looking good at the moment.


----------



## Plow man Foster

PowersTree;1182172 said:


> What are you guys seeing in Bloomfield?
> 
> We've been getting some good flurries up here in Brandon, nothing the salt couldn't handle though.
> What's the unsalted driveways looking like in Bloomfield?


just checked all my driveways they are wet .... i can see black top
All the snow melted from the sun earlier

Oh also its hailing! But everything melts after a couple sec.
Off and On!


----------



## PowersTree

Just a squall here too. I shoveled quarter inch off my driveway this morning, but even now, the neighbors who haven't driven on theirs are clear too.

Can't complain though. Most of my work is seasonal.


----------



## Lightningllc

What a waste of salt and labor this morning, I just had a seasonal business call and complain there in too much salt on there parking lot are you seriously complaining your a seasonal.


----------



## TheXpress2002

Lightningllc;1182293 said:


> What a waste of salt and labor this morning, I just had a seasonal business call and complain there in too much salt on there parking lot are you seriously complaining your a seasonal.


Thats why you use liquid on days like today and they would never know. I would rather have a seasonal call me about a questionable salting than not coming and then having issues.


----------



## terrapro

Lightningllc;1182293 said:


> What a waste of salt and labor this morning, I just had a seasonal business call and complain there in too much salt on there parking lot are you seriously complaining your a seasonal.


From the looks of it every single day this week will be like last night and today. Light snow and questionable saltings.


----------



## PowersTree

How many of you have trucks set up to spray and rock?

I've never used liquid, my old boss was dead set against it. I'd like the ability to do both. Spray and spread, from the same truck.

I know Leisure Time does, anyone else. 

Also, would it be better to have a boom? Or treat the salt.


----------



## magnatrac

PowersTree;1182004 said:


> You talking about the hardware on Baldwin? I seen a guy pushing there. I thought I was getting antsy.


 No it was up here in ortonville. I know why he didn't salt ,but I don't know why his trigger is less than a 1/2". The doctor that ownes the complex he was plowing is cheap and slow to pay. We have plowed it off and on over the last 8 years. Last year we didn't even retun his calls when he wanted us to do it. The last time we took care of it he had to pay the full season and half the salt up front. I won't wait untill summer to get paid. He has a new guy every year for good reason! We had a nice blast of snow around 1 and everything was covered again. I drove by the same job and with no salt and no more sun his lot was covered again while mine was wet !!!

, shaun


----------



## magnatrac

I spray the salt out of my tailgate spreader. I gallon a minute with a 35 gallon tank in my truck. It works well much faster than just the salt on most mornings. With a small spreader and the wetting I don't end up with a ton of extra salt laying on the job. We have pick up several jobs over the years ( not huge lots ) where the customer didn't want to see a big spreader in the back of the truck becasue " those guys use too much salt" . The last one we took ever was a vet clinic so it made sense to me. 

, shaun


----------



## Lightningllc

Liquid would not work on this seasonal lot. It has not been maintained in years pot holes and large cracks so we salt heavy to get things to melt we have been doing this lot for 4 years, the owner is complaining that it would cost him too much for salting, he doesn't even know he has a full seasonal,, lol


----------



## TKO1

Are any of you guys on lawnsite? Is there a s.e.mi. thread?


----------



## Milwaukee

Any update on weather?

They say supposed 1" snow but it snow very hard now.


----------



## TKO1

Are any of you guys on lawnsite? Is there a SE Mi. thread


----------



## TKO1

oops. did it twice.


----------



## procut

TKO1;1182405 said:


> Are any of you guys on lawnsite? Is there a SE Mi. thread


Yes, there has been a similar thread over there for many years.


----------



## Plow man Foster

PowersTree;1182333 said:


> How many of you have trucks set up to spray and rock?
> 
> I've never used liquid, my old boss was dead set against it. I'd like the ability to do both. Spray and spread, from the same truck.
> 
> I know Leisure Time does, anyone else.
> 
> Also, would it be better to have a boom? Or treat the salt.


My buddy and i have experimented (when it was like 14*) 
He spread' rock then i came behind him and sprayed it.....EVEN THOUGH THE SALT Was Pre treated....
And it melted it like almost instantly!

We both dont have any trucks with it both but I was thinking about putting it on my dump but if i got a 800 gallon tank plus salt i would be almost over weight.

Rock+ liquid is good when its really cold....
Also when there is like an inch thick of ice or packed snow! 
Otherwise you use too much/ it takes too much


----------



## PowersTree

magnatrac;1182352 said:


> I spray the salt out of my tailgate spreader. I gallon a minute with a 35 gallon tank in my truck. It works well much faster than just the salt on most mornings. With a small spreader and the wetting I don't end up with a ton of extra salt laying on the job. We have pick up several jobs over the years ( not huge lots ) where the customer didn't want to see a big spreader in the back of the truck becasue " those guys use too much salt" . The last one we took ever was a vet clinic so it made sense to me.
> 
> , shaun


Sounds about like what I was thinking. Tailgate spreader with a 100 or so gallon tank. Transfer tank was what I was thinking. Wouldn't take up much room, and the weight is towards the front. Maybe a 100 ft hose for sidewalks and spot spraying.

1 gallon per minute seems to be the setting for rock wetting?


----------



## Leisure Time LC

Plow man Foster;1182441 said:


> Rock+ liquid is good when its really cold....
> Also when there is like an inch thick of ice or packed snow!
> Otherwise you use too much/ it takes too much


That is why I can run both at the same time or one or the other


----------



## ChaseCreekSnow

We Run both....I like liquid for events like today...seems like salting was a waste since it all started to melt off from the sun when I got home. ..however we did run just a salt rig today because our liquid units engine wouldn't fire up. oh well.


----------



## magnatrac

Leisure Time LC;1182634 said:


> That is why I can run both at the same time or one or the other


 That sound like the perfect weapon !!! I have been wanting to put a bigger pump on my little set up to do kind of what you can do. I won't be able to do a whole parking lot with liquid but I will still use salt. Right now I have my pump hooked up to come on when ever the spreader is on. Until my control decided to die it was variable speed too. After I spread my salt I can creep or park for a minute and leave a nice puddle for the cars to move around. I usually do this right in the traffic area ,it's amazing what just a gallon or 2 can do. I have three nozzels on my spreader. One is spraying right on the spinner and the other 2 are mounted to spray in a fan pattern at the ground. They are mounted so the salt gets wet again after in leaves the spinner. I want a bigger pump so I can get large nozzels in the second location. I would like to soak certain areas if need be. I have use the puddle method for some of my residentail customers with steep hills . I can just park and let it run down the hill but it takes too long right now. My little set up isn't fancy but I can already see that hybrid salting/squirting is the way to go.

Powers tree , the gallon a minute works great for wetting. If you want to have a hose for walks you'll need more than that for sure. When I started playing with this a couple years ago I wasn't sure how exactly to go about it. I have never seen a wetting system on a tailgate spreader. There is no shute like a big spreader so I just figured if I try and soak it at the spinner it should work. Originally I only had one small nozzel at my spinner . I added the others just to make sure the salt got wet enough !

, shaun


----------



## Plow man Foster

ChaseCreekSnow;1182760 said:


> We Run both....I like liquid for events like today...seems like salting was a waste since it all started to melt off from the sun when I got home. ..however we did run just a salt rig today because our liquid units engine wouldn't fire up. oh well.


I have a pro power (supposedly a mirror of a honda) I dont think so! Because its a PITA to start when its cold and guzzles gas! The guys who made my sprayer put it all together for me for 1k so i cant complain! 
I will be getting a honda Next year though!



magnatrac;1182787 said:


> Powers tree ,* the gallon a minute works great for wetting.* If you want to have a hose for walks you'll need more than that for sure. When I started playing with this a couple years ago I wasn't sure how exactly to go about it. I have never seen a wetting system on a tailgate spreader. There is no shute like a big spreader so I just figured if I try and soak it at the spinner it should work. Originally I only had one small nozzel at my spinner . I added the others just to make sure the salt got wet enough !
> 
> , shaun


I am building a cheap walk behind sprayer and just ordered this 1GPM pump for it. Just for small commercial front outside lobbys should be nice...

Powers, Just so you know the difference of GPM's here 
My walk behind sprayer will be able to spray 1 GPM (24" across)
While my truck shoots Out 20+ GPM more or less depending on what speed i want it to. 
It goes 20' Across (2 nozzles)


----------



## TheXpress2002

PowersTree;1182333 said:


> How many of you have trucks set up to spray and rock?
> 
> I've never used liquid, my old boss was dead set against it. I'd like the ability to do both. Spray and spread, from the same truck.
> 
> I know Leisure Time does, anyone else.
> 
> Also, would it be better to have a boom? Or treat the salt.


..................PM sent


----------



## MikeLawnSnowLLC

Here is a custom built salter with liquid!


----------



## TheXpress2002

MikeLawnSnowLLC;1183007 said:


> Here is a custom built salter with liquid!


Before I comment. Would that spreader be anyone's here?


----------



## Plow man Foster

MikeLawnSnowLLC;1183007 said:


> Here is a custom built salter with liquid!


Did you ask the guy for a demo? Im actually a little curious to see how it worked!


----------



## MikeLawnSnowLLC

Lmao I dunno i seen it and i was like the guys from plowsite have to see this!!! So rip him apart if you must express!!


----------



## MikeLawnSnowLLC

Plow man Foster;1183021 said:


> Did you ask the guy for a demo? Im actually a little curious to see how it worked!


Um I'm not sure it worked to be honest i looked in the back of the truck it looks like a pond pump that sucks the liquid out as you can see by the attatched garden hose.


----------



## TheXpress2002

Actually I will refrain from my previous thought and move forward in a more positive direction.

"What a lovely device."


----------



## MikeLawnSnowLLC

TheXpress2002;1183036 said:


> Actually I will refrain from my previous thought and move forward in a more positive direction.
> 
> "What a lovely device."


Hey you have to give him credit he has quite the 'frame" build around that salter lol.


----------



## grassmaster06

Prototype stages lol


----------



## VIPHGM

haha that is actually fun... i was thinking to my self the other day about how much different snow crap that i see out there and how could anyone possible use something like that in a time effective manor to even make money... i saw a mid 90's truck and i think the plow on it was for the 30's or 40's or something and couldnt even fathom that someone would even still use something like that... i think it had a hand crack cable on it... LOL it bothered me so much... that i am still scratching my head over it and cant believe it... anyways so my whole rant over that is " we should start to take pictures of the most craziest/ old/ whatever contraptions that we see out there and post them to see who can come up with the best picture....


----------



## MikeLawnSnowLLC

grassmaster06;1183079 said:


> Prototype stages lol


Unfortunately that has a been a prototype for two years.:laughing:


----------



## MikeLawnSnowLLC

VIPHGM;1183109 said:


> haha that is actually fun... i was thinking to my self the other day about how much different snow crap that i see out there and how could anyone possible use something like that in a time effective manor to even make money... i saw a mid 90's truck and i think the plow on it was for the 30's or 40's or something and couldnt even fathom that someone would even still use something like that... i think it had a hand crack cable on it... LOL it bothered me so much... that i am still scratching my head over it and cant believe it... anyways so my whole rant over that is " we should start to take pictures of the most craziest/ old/ whatever contraptions that we see out there and post them to see who can come up with the best picture....


Some of the **** I see around here would blow your mind! lol


----------



## lawnprolawns

This is mine from a few years back lol. I wanted more capacity, so I made it. Not as clever as that one though.


----------



## ajslands

lawnprolawns;1183149 said:


> This is mine from a few years back lol. I wanted more capacity, so I made it. Not as clever as that one though.


:laughing:
what'd that give you? An extra 2.5 bags?

Ehh less getting out of the truck. I like the light.

Terrapro; a tree had fallen on some wires at about 2:40 am New Years day. I noticed the lights dimming at my parents house and looked out side and saw the sky lighting up (green blue) then I hopped in my truck and went over there just following where it was. Ended up being about 1.5 mikes from my home so I was supprised the lights were dimming. Anyways it was pouring rain and I guess water and electrictiy don't mix .


----------



## Do It All Do It Right

Snowing in northville everything untreated is coated


----------



## Lightningllc

Gotta love having salt down all of my jobs are melted


----------



## Lightningllc

Xpress I see they just issued a winter storm warning, what's ur thoughts.


----------



## P&M Landscaping

Lightningllc;1183306 said:


> Xpress I see they just issued a winter storm warning, what's ur thoughts.


ummm??? Correct me if i'm wrong but I don't see that anywhere?


----------



## lawnprolawns

Ugh.. checked the weather last night and there was no chance of precipitation. Just got up and everything is white in Northville. Luckily it's just a real light dusting and I'm sure residual took care of it. Makes me feel a little better about salting yesterday.


----------



## magnatrac

That would be wishful thinking !!! We are on our way to a lame winter again. I thought last year was slow, oh well


----------



## Leisure Time LC

lawnprolawns;1183327 said:


> Ugh.. checked the weather last night and there was no chance of precipitation. Just got up and everything is white in Northville. Luckily it's just a real light dusting and I'm sure residual took care of it. Makes me feel a little better about salting yesterday.


I tried calling you


----------



## Matson Snow

lawnprolawns;1183327 said:


> Ugh.. checked the weather last night and there was no chance of precipitation. Just got up and everything is white in Northville. Luckily it's just a real light dusting and I'm sure residual took care of it. Makes me feel a little better about salting yesterday.


Just Woke-up????.......What.. Out partying Like a Rock Star Last Night........:waving:


----------



## lawnprolawns

Leisure Time LC;1183333 said:


> I tried calling you


Hm, didn't get it. I woke up at 3:00 and didn't see much, must have been another late squall. Maybe next time I'll actually wake up at the right time.



Matson Snow;1183335 said:


> Just Woke-up????.......What.. Out partying Like a Rock Star Last Night........:waving:


Nope, been sick and unable to sleep for a week now. After salting yesterday AM I slept til almost 2:00pm haha.


----------



## alternative

MikeLawnSnowLLC;1183112 said:


> Unfortunately that has a been a prototype for two years.:laughing:


Nice set up Mike--- You should be an engineer for Snowex...lol

Tell me that's not yours!
It actually looks like Mike's (Michcutter's) truck


----------



## Allor Outdoor

Lightningllc;1183306 said:


> Xpress I see they just issued a winter storm warning, what's ur thoughts.


Perhaps I'm using the wrong weather services, but I don't see this warning/watch either


----------



## alternative

Per Noaa:

A FAST MOVING LOW PRESSURE SYSTEM WILL SPREAD SNOW INTO SOUTHEAST
MICHIGAN TONIGHT. AROUND ONE INCH OF SNOW ACCUMULATION IS POSSIBLE
OVERNIGHT.

.DAYS TWO THROUGH SEVEN...THURSDAY THROUGH TUESDAY

ADDITIONAL SNOW ACCUMULATIONS WILL BE POSSIBLE THURSDAY THROUGH
SATURDAY AS COLDER AIR STREAMING INTO THE GREAT LAKES GENERATES
STRONG INSTABILITY OVER THE WARMER LAKE WATERS AND PROVIDES A
FAVORABLE SET-UP FOR LAKE EFFECT SNOW. THE BEST POTENTIAL FOR
ACCUMULATIONS WILL BE SOUTH OF I-94...WHERE WE MAY SEE 1 TO 2
INCHES OF ACCUMULATION ON THURSDAY NIGHT...WITH ANOTHER 1 TO 2
INCHES POSSIBLE ON FRIDAY


----------



## magnatrac

Munising has a lake effect snow watch . Atleast it's in michigan !


----------



## BossPlow2010

alternative;1183344 said:


> Per Noaa:
> 
> A FAST MOVING LOW PRESSURE SYSTEM WILL SPREAD SNOW INTO SOUTHEAST
> MICHIGAN TONIGHT. AROUND ONE INCH OF SNOW ACCUMULATION IS POSSIBLE
> OVERNIGHT.
> 
> .DAYS TWO THROUGH SEVEN...THURSDAY THROUGH TUESDAY
> 
> ADDITIONAL SNOW ACCUMULATIONS WILL BE POSSIBLE THURSDAY THROUGH
> SATURDAY AS COLDER AIR STREAMING INTO THE GREAT LAKES GENERATES
> STRONG INSTABILITY OVER THE WARMER LAKE WATERS AND PROVIDES A
> FAVORABLE SET-UP FOR LAKE EFFECT SNOW. THE BEST POTENTIAL FOR
> ACCUMULATIONS WILL BE SOUTH OF I-94...WHERE WE MAY SEE 1 TO 2
> INCHES OF ACCUMULATION ON THURSDAY NIGHT...WITH ANOTHER 1 TO 2
> INCHES POSSIBLE ON FRIDAY


That's right this is the deep south where we have to make a huge fuss about an inch of snow.


----------



## Matson Snow

Lightningllc;1183306 said:


> Xpress I see they just issued a winter storm warning, what's ur thoughts.


What States weather were you Watching.......


----------



## Leisure Time LC

lawnprolawns;1183338 said:


> Hm, didn't get it. I woke up at 3:00 and didn't see much, must have been another late squall. Maybe next time I'll actually wake up at the right time.
> 
> Nope, been sick and unable to sleep for a week now. After salting yesterday AM I slept til almost 2:00pm haha.


I left the house at 3am and sprayed almost everything payuppayuppayuppayup

I love being a cheap a%$ and doing it all myself


----------



## lawnprolawns

Leisure Time LC;1183354 said:


> I left the house at 3am and sprayed almost everything
> 
> I love being a cheap a%$ and doing it all myself


If you used salt you wouldn't have had to re-spray


----------



## Leisure Time LC

lawnprolawns;1183360 said:


> If you used salt you wouldn't have had to re-spray


I only sprayed 2 lots yesterday in Plymouth. They were just wet today, I sprayed everything that I did not do yesterday. Liquid holds a better residual that salt anyway


----------



## Luther

Leisure Time LC;1183388 said:


> I only sprayed 2 lots yesterday in Plymouth. They were just wet today, I sprayed everything that I did not do yesterday. Liquid holds a better residual that salt anyway


:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## lawnprolawns

Here we go... haha. 

Anyways..


----------



## Leisure Time LC

TCLA;1183411 said:


> [/COLOR]
> 
> :laughing::laughing::laughing:


What's wrong Jim???? you do not agree with me.. I think it lasts longer than salt and travels better and farther than salt does :bluebounc


----------



## Luther

Leisure Time LC;1183446 said:


> What's wrong Jim???? you do not agree with me.. I think it lasts longer than salt and travels better and farther than salt does :bluebounc


Sorry, I don't. :salute:

I not saying liquids alone don't have a time and a place.....

But unless you're talking acetates (which I'm sure your not using) the liquids don't have the same residual affect compared to good old bulk salt.


----------



## alternative

Matson Snow;1183349 said:


> What States weather were you Watching.......


Is that you in the pic---getting loose for the big snow storm...lol


----------



## Lightningllc

NOAA has a warning on the front page, salt holds alot better residue than liquid by far. Salt has been a safer bet than liquid for many years now if the temp is 10 liquid has advantages over salt forsure.


----------



## flykelley

Lightningllc;1183498 said:


> NOAA has a warning on the front page, salt holds alot better residue than liquid by far. Salt has been a safer bet than liquid for many years now if the temp is 10 liquid has advantages over salt forsure.


I see a warning for parts of the UP but I didn't see anything for lower MI. How about a copy and paste of the warning.

Mike


----------



## VIPHGM

well there is a lite snow flurry slight dusting here in sterling heights... im about to head nw to oakland to see what there getting over there... they always seem to get more then anywhere else around here....

http://www.intellicast.com/National/Radar/Current.aspx


----------



## magnatrac

VIPHGM;1183530 said:


> well there is a lite snow flurry slight dusting here in sterling heights... im about to head nw to oakland to see what there getting over there... they always seem to get more then anywhere else around here....
> 
> http://www.intellicast.com/National/Radar/Current.aspx


 Save you gas ! I don't know where your heading but if you have salt down your fine.


----------



## terrapro

flykelley;1183511 said:


> I see a warning for parts of the UP but I didn't see anything for lower MI. How about a copy and paste of the warning.
> 
> Mike


Hazardous weather outlook.

http://forecast.weather.gov/showsig...=Howell+MI&product1=Hazardous+Weather+Outlook

Hazardous Weather Outlook
HAZARDOUS WEATHER OUTLOOK
NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE DETROIT/PONTIAC MI
435 AM EST WED JAN 5 2011

MIZ047-048-053-054-060>062-068>070-075-076-082-083-061000-
MIDLAND-BAY-SAGINAW-TUSCOLA-SHIAWASSEE-GENESEE-LAPEER-LIVINGSTON-
OAKLAND-MACOMB-WASHTENAW-WAYNE-LENAWEE-MONROE-
435 AM EST WED JAN 5 2011

THIS HAZARDOUS WEATHER OUTLOOK IS FOR PORTIONS OF SOUTHEAST
MICHIGAN.

.DAY ONE...TODAY AND TONIGHT

A FAST MOVING LOW PRESSURE SYSTEM WILL SPREAD SNOW INTO SOUTHEAST
MICHIGAN TONIGHT. AROUND ONE INCH OF SNOW ACCUMULATION IS POSSIBLE
OVERNIGHT.

.DAYS TWO THROUGH SEVEN...THURSDAY THROUGH TUESDAY

ADDITIONAL SNOW ACCUMULATIONS WILL BE POSSIBLE THURSDAY THROUGH
SATURDAY AS COLDER AIR STREAMING INTO THE GREAT LAKES GENERATES
STRONG INSTABILITY OVER THE WARMER LAKE WATERS AND PROVIDES A
FAVORABLE SET-UP FOR LAKE EFFECT SNOW. THE BEST POTENTIAL FOR
ACCUMULATIONS WILL BE SOUTH OF I-94...WHERE WE MAY SEE 1 TO 2
INCHES OF ACCUMULATION ON THURSDAY NIGHT...WITH ANOTHER 1 TO 2
INCHES POSSIBLE ON FRIDAY.

.SPOTTER INFORMATION STATEMENT...


----------



## terrapro

magnatrac;1183539 said:


> Save you gas ! I don't know where your heading but if you have salt down your fine.


Yeah, stuff around here is white but not from snow! Some of these lots you could trip over the salt and I am kinda guilty of that myself.


----------



## alternative

alternative;1183344 said:


> Per Noaa:
> 
> A FAST MOVING LOW PRESSURE SYSTEM WILL SPREAD SNOW INTO SOUTHEAST
> MICHIGAN TONIGHT. AROUND ONE INCH OF SNOW ACCUMULATION IS POSSIBLE
> OVERNIGHT.
> 
> .DAYS TWO THROUGH SEVEN...THURSDAY THROUGH TUESDAY
> 
> ADDITIONAL SNOW ACCUMULATIONS WILL BE POSSIBLE THURSDAY THROUGH
> SATURDAY AS COLDER AIR STREAMING INTO THE GREAT LAKES GENERATES
> STRONG INSTABILITY OVER THE WARMER LAKE WATERS AND PROVIDES A
> FAVORABLE SET-UP FOR LAKE EFFECT SNOW. THE BEST POTENTIAL FOR
> ACCUMULATIONS WILL BE SOUTH OF I-94...WHERE WE MAY SEE 1 TO 2
> INCHES OF ACCUMULATION ON THURSDAY NIGHT...WITH ANOTHER 1 TO 2
> INCHES POSSIBLE ON FRIDAY





flykelley;1183511 said:


> I see a warning for parts of the UP but I didn't see anything for lower MI. How about a copy and paste of the warning.
> 
> Mike





terrapro;1183540 said:


> Hazardous weather outlook.
> 
> http://forecast.weather.gov/showsig...=Howell+MI&product1=Hazardous+Weather+Outlook
> 
> Hazardous Weather Outlook
> HAZARDOUS WEATHER OUTLOOK
> NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE DETROIT/PONTIAC MI
> 435 AM EST WED JAN 5 2011
> 
> MIZ047-048-053-054-060>062-068>070-075-076-082-083-061000-
> MIDLAND-BAY-SAGINAW-TUSCOLA-SHIAWASSEE-GENESEE-LAPEER-LIVINGSTON-
> OAKLAND-MACOMB-WASHTENAW-WAYNE-LENAWEE-MONROE-
> 435 AM EST WED JAN 5 2011
> 
> THIS HAZARDOUS WEATHER OUTLOOK IS FOR PORTIONS OF SOUTHEAST
> MICHIGAN.
> 
> .DAY ONE...TODAY AND TONIGHT
> 
> A FAST MOVING LOW PRESSURE SYSTEM WILL SPREAD SNOW INTO SOUTHEAST
> MICHIGAN TONIGHT. AROUND ONE INCH OF SNOW ACCUMULATION IS POSSIBLE
> OVERNIGHT.
> 
> .DAYS TWO THROUGH SEVEN...THURSDAY THROUGH TUESDAY
> 
> ADDITIONAL SNOW ACCUMULATIONS WILL BE POSSIBLE THURSDAY THROUGH
> SATURDAY AS COLDER AIR STREAMING INTO THE GREAT LAKES GENERATES
> STRONG INSTABILITY OVER THE WARMER LAKE WATERS AND PROVIDES A
> FAVORABLE SET-UP FOR LAKE EFFECT SNOW. THE BEST POTENTIAL FOR
> ACCUMULATIONS WILL BE SOUTH OF I-94...WHERE WE MAY SEE 1 TO 2
> INCHES OF ACCUMULATION ON THURSDAY NIGHT...WITH ANOTHER 1 TO 2
> INCHES POSSIBLE ON FRIDAY.
> 
> .SPOTTER INFORMATION STATEMENT...


Think this is enough...there is no warning for us-(SE Mich)- at least yet, maybe if it gets to 4" predicted, then we'll have one. A 4" snowfall requires a Warning to build the hype for the local forecaster


----------



## timsteinman30

need help. Liquid deicers applicators what do you use for baffles in your tank to stop the motion in the ocean effect.... Baffle balls come in 16 or 7.5" Some products look just like wiffle balls. My thinking is as long as the product doesn't sit inside the wiffle balls why not? Give my your thoughts.


----------



## flykelley

Seems crazy to have a warning for 2-4 inchs of snow, we do live in Michigan.


----------



## terrapro

flykelley;1183682 said:


> Seems crazy to have a warning for 2-4 inchs of snow, we do live in Michigan.


Yeah and it is 2-4 inches spread out over 3-4 days too. Judging buy the counties and cities abilities to take care of last months snow maybe it should be a warning.


----------



## MikeLawnSnowLLC

alternative;1183339 said:


> Nice set up Mike--- You should be an engineer for Snowex...lol
> 
> Tell me that's not yours!
> It actually looks like Mike's (Michcutter's) truck


lol hel! no that is not mine. I do not run that kind of operation lol. Was at Palmer's getting some breakfast and thought the plowsite guys would get a good laugh out of it so snapped a quick photo!


----------



## TheXpress2002

alternative;1183611 said:


> Think this is enough...there is no warning for us-(SE Mich)- at least yet, maybe if it gets to 4" predicted, then we'll have one. A 4" snowfall requires a Warning to build the hype for the local forecaster


Hey now. No need to throw the H word around. Just kidding.


----------



## Luther

TheXpress2002;1183740 said:


> Hey now. No need to throw the H word around. Just kidding.


That's it!?!

I can't do squat with that info. 

Ok ~ everyone start *PMing* Xpress for the real forecasts.....


----------



## terrapro

TCLA;1183763 said:


> That's it!?!
> 
> I can't do squat with that info.
> 
> Ok ~ everyone start *PMing* Xpress for the real forecasts.....


I am just going to go with my basic thought on the situation. It's Michigan and it is suppose to snow, we will get somewhere between nothing and 14".


----------



## Luther

terrapro;1183788 said:


> I am just going to go with my basic thought on the situation. It's Michigan and it is suppose to snow, we will get somewhere between nothing and 14".


Just about the same kind of forecast I normally roll with.


----------



## 2FAST4U

TCLA;1183808 said:


> Just about the same kind of forecast I normally roll with.


I like it!!!!!! Lmao


----------



## VIPHGM

SO i was talking with the wife and she actually ok this.... I told her that i wanted to sell all of my trucks and buy a brand new F450 CC long bed drw.. and she actually agreed... So i figured that i would post this on here just in case any of this sparks an interest with any one... I just submitted it to CL like not even 15 mins ago....

http://detroit.craigslist.org/okl/cto/2145403012.html


----------



## Leisure Time LC

terrapro;1183788 said:


> I am just going to go with my basic thought on the situation. It's Michigan and it is suppose to snow, we will get somewhere between nothing and 14".


That is so very true.

They now are just calling for flurries on the weather channel and noaa for my neck of the woods.


----------



## alternative

MikeLawnSnowLLC;1183739 said:


> lol hel! no that is not mine. I do not run that kind of operation lol. Was at Palmer's getting some breakfast and thought the plowsite guys would get a good laugh out of it so snapped a quick photo!


Just teasin ya Mike-- I know you keep your sh*t up better than that! That is some pretty "ghetto engineering" to be driving around with hangin off the back of a truck...I dont think i would be caught dead with that p.o.s. on one of my trucks- weather it worked or not, its gotta have some class to go on a truck of mine. lol


----------



## greenlawnllc

I have (2) stake trucks

1 1998 GMC Cab & chassis only, 454 gas engine, 88K miles - asking $4500
1 2000 Chevy Cab & chassis only, 454 gas engine, 83K miles - asking $5500


----------



## Lightningllc

greenlawnllc;1183917 said:


> I have (2) stake trucks
> 
> 1 1998 GMC Cab & chassis only, 454 gas engine, 88K miles - asking $4500
> 1 2000 Chevy Cab & chassis only, 454 gas engine, 83K miles - asking $5500


Send me pics


----------



## Lightningllc

VIPHGM;1183903 said:


> SO i was talking with the wife and she actually ok this.... I told her that i wanted to sell all of my trucks and buy a brand new F450 CC long bed drw.. and she actually agreed... So i figured that i would post this on here just in case any of this sparks an interest with any one... I just submitted it to CL like not even 15 mins ago....
> 
> http://detroit.craigslist.org/okl/cto/2145403012.html


How much for the skid steer


----------



## Metro Lawn

timsteinman30;1183655 said:


> need help. Liquid deicers applicators what do you use for baffles in your tank to stop the motion in the ocean effect.... Baffle balls come in 16 or 7.5" Some products look just like wiffle balls. My thinking is as long as the product doesn't sit inside the wiffle balls why not? Give my your thoughts.


I put a 50' coil of drain tube in mine. I use 3 or 4" black drain tubing like in the picture below only smaller. It stopped all motion.


----------



## Sharpcut 1

VIPHGM;1183903 said:


> SO i was talking with the wife and she actually ok this.... I told her that i wanted to sell all of my trucks and buy a brand new F450 CC long bed drw.. and she actually agreed... So i figured that i would post this on here just in case any of this sparks an interest with any one... I just submitted it to CL like not even 15 mins ago....
> 
> http://detroit.craigslist.org/okl/cto/2145403012.html


They let you park that stuff at your house in Rochester?? Years ago, I got a ticket in Fraser for parking my plow truck at home, and it was a 3/4 ton 8'bed Chevy!!


----------



## Jason Pallas

Does anyone have salting dates for December (for the Eastside)? I know that I'm missing one in the later part of December and can't for the life of me remember the date. Thanks guys.


----------



## VIPHGM

Sharpcut 1;1184056 said:


> They let you park that stuff at your house in Rochester?? Years ago, I got a ticket in Fraser for parking my plow truck at home, and it was a 3/4 ton 8'bed Chevy!!


Its a very long story but when i first started the company i ran my company out of my house in Rochester Hills for 3.5 years... I lived on 28 acres so i never had a problem... I use to bring all my material there... equipment... everything.... well the property was owned by a developer that wanted to build condo's.. and well was letting me rent the property/ house... Well this spring the property went into foreclosure and well we had to leave... So we bought a house in Sterling Heights... Now its like every day the police stop to give me a hard time about something... ive been here since late September and have already got 3 tickets for either trucks or trailers... one day i was working on the house actually working and they gave me a ticket for having my equipment there... they said because i own the house that i am in violation... and i tried to explain to the officer that i was building a fence... Hines all the wood and tools in the yard so i actually have court tomorrow over that ticket... and i dont even know how many complaints... im starting to hate sterling heights.. i am getting to know the police by name jk well i have managed to keep 2 of the trucks at the house and one of my employees is driving the third truck... then i have 2 trailers at a storage yard... 2 on a site... and one at the dealer getting maintenance.... So i am spread out everywhere at the moment... We are looking at a few shops but i cant find one that i like... and well if i get a shop then its got to be the right location and size and price and be able to park everything i have there... and so far not much luck.... either too big... too much money... or bad location.... its ok because winter i dont really need a shop but summer ya i am going to have to be situated real fast


----------



## alternative

I would complain too if you were my neighbor...Commercial equip. does not belong in a res. subdivision- A single pickup truck with a plow, sure...but 3 HD trucks, plows, trailers, skids.. Its not uncommon to get tickets in any city if you do this. It just makes the neighborhood/area look tacky IMO. Imagine if every single contractor did this and had all their stuff parked at home-- it would look ghetto.


----------



## bigjeeping

When I was operating out of home, the city of Ann Arbor gave me a ticket for parking a F-450 dump at my house, and later that year they sent me a property tax bill for it!


----------



## VIPHGM

ya but its hard when the F350 is my personal vehicle and the 2500HD is my work truck.... I dont keep the trailers at the house... i may stop by at home with them or something but i keep the 41' and 48' at a yard and the 2 - 20' were at the Rochester locations until late November... now ones at the shop and the other is on a job site....


----------



## Lightningllc

It's funny there is a guy that lives downtown south Lyon he has a 20 foot enclosed in his driveway, dump, skid trailer and 2 work trucks looks so ghetto


----------



## Lightningllc

xpress what are u predicting


----------



## VIPHGM

Lightningllc;1184187 said:


> It's funny there is a guy that lives downtown south Lyon he has a 20 foot enclosed in his driveway, dump, skid trailer and 2 work trucks looks so ghetto


When we first moved in and i was getting stuff situated at the house i had my 2 trucks with the enclosed trailer and gooseneck skid trailer with stuff on both of them from moving... A Pontiac g6 car, my ducati bike, a land rover... 2 - 130lbs dogs and my son... it looked like we were the Beverly hillbilly's... then we had both of our parents there with there cars and i had 3 of my guys working.... i think we lined the street....


----------



## michigancutter

alternative;1183907 said:


> Just teasin ya Mike-- I know you keep your sh*t up better than that! That is some pretty "ghetto engineering" to be driving around with hangin off the back of a truck...I dont think i would be caught dead with that p.o.s. on one of my trucks- weather it worked or not, its gotta have some class to go on a truck of mine. lol


Yea thanks!! I wouldnt be caught dead with that set up either. All i have is a 6ft spray bar off the trailer hitch. I dont even use bulk, you know that! That is some shady work. Only in this line of work du you see **** like that


----------



## 2FAST4U

I park our 20 enclosed and the 350 next to the house every night in the summer. The neighbors are pretty cool with it, no one has said boo about it. Then again all the neighbors get any materials they need for the yards from me at cost and on the bigger storms i plow our street out to the main road. (Its the least i can do for them) The only thing was last summer we had both 350's the enclosed and a skid steer with trailer park in the street for two nights, we were gone by 7am and didn't get back till dark for those three days and the only thing that was said "if you need to park something in our drive go ahead we'll just park in the garage tonight" Thought that was pretty cool of the neighbors.
RANT OVER

FYI were in a storage unit now and have been since September, things are much nicer now


----------



## Plow man Foster

Lightningllc;1184187 said:


> It's funny there is a guy that lives downtown south Lyon he has a 20 foot enclosed in his driveway, dump, skid trailer and 2 work trucks looks so ghetto


IMO I dont think that looks too professional......
Just looks like you work out of your house../ not too professional. 
I rather have my stuff at a secure storage facility over having it at my house..
Because you have to think about your neighbors you really think they wanna see all your ***** in your driveway?!?!?

In 2Fast4U's case thats fine! outta sight outta mind!


----------



## VIPHGM

2FAST4U;1184224 said:


> I park our 20 enclosed and the 350 next to the house every night in the summer. The neighbors are pretty cool with it, no one has said boo about it. Then again all the neighbors get any materials they need for the yards from me at cost and on the bigger storms i plow our street out to the main road. (Its the least i can do for them) The only thing was last summer we had both 350's the enclosed and a skid steer with trailer park in the street for two nights, we were gone by 7am and didn't get back till dark for those three days and the only thing that was said "if you need to park something in our drive go ahead we'll just park in the garage tonight" Thought that was pretty cool of the neighbors.
> RANT OVER
> 
> FYI were in a storage unit now and have been since September, things are much nicer now


Nice... i like neighbors like that... trust me... when i had the rochester property... i didnt have anyone that would want to complain because i didnt have any neighbors... so going from a huge property that my bon fire pit was the size of a 2 car garage and private land all around that i could do want ever i wanted at any time of the day too a tight neighbor hood that i almost cant fit my trucks in the driveway because there so big is a huge change and ive done a lot of adjusting to get use to it.... ive started to notice there a lot of older ppl that live around us that have been there for years... were probably one of the youngest couples in the neighborhood that i have seen yet...


----------



## Matson Snow

Im off to Bed.....Big Storm coming and i need my Beauty Sleep....:waving:


----------



## VIPHGM

Matson Snow;1184244 said:


> Im off to Bed.....Big Storm coming and i need my Beauty Sleep....:waving:


??? did i miss the storm memo about lots of snow?? i though it was saying only a dusting tonight??


----------



## Matson Snow

VIPHGM;1184251 said:


> ??? did i miss the storm memo about lots of snow?? i though it was saying only a dusting tonight??


Well..... Thats a Big Storm as of Late.........Have a Good Night Folks....:waving:


----------



## Leisure Time LC

Looks like another 20 hour day tomorrow (sleeping)


----------



## terrapro

Wow you guys are really optomistic. I am thinking 2 salt runs and a full push and salt by Saturday night.


----------



## Plow man Foster

VIPHGM;1184251 said:


> ??? did i miss the storm memo about lots of snow?? i though it was saying only a dusting tonight??


 all i see on accuweather is snow at midnight and then again at 3AM , 9AM , Noon then at like 6


----------



## VIPHGM

Plow man Foster;1184302 said:


> all i see on accuweather is snow at midnight and then again at 3AM , 9AM , Noon then at like 6


Ya so basically when ever it feels like it wants to snow then it will....


----------



## alternative

michigancutter;1184223 said:


> Yea thanks!! I wouldnt be caught dead with that set up either. All i have is a 6ft spray bar off the trailer hitch. I dont even use bulk, you know that! That is some shady work. Only in this line of work du you see **** like that


It did look like your pickup though..lol
I know you wouldnt rig some dimestore hopper when you can just hire me for salt.

PS- Its gonna snow...Its just gonna be one of those late start seasons like 98-99 was and that year we got hit pretty hard.


----------



## P&M Landscaping

terrapro;1184301 said:


> Wow you guys are really optomistic. I am thinking 2 salt runs and a full push and salt by Saturday night.


I'm sensing a bit of sarcasm here. Scott and the other guys get real whitty when theres no snow


----------



## TheXpress2002

alternative;1184313 said:


> PS- Its gonna snow...Its just gonna be one of those late start seasons like 98-99 was and that year we got hit pretty hard.


Try just recently with the last strong La Nina 07-08 (December was slightly off) I dont think we remember February and March


----------



## timsteinman30

hey metro, I can see the perferated coils because it won't stay inside the pipe. But what about the size of the pipe taking up volume. I.E. if you fill up your tank do you really use 300gal or is it more like 275gal. just asking


----------



## Lightningllc

Xpress can we please have. A weather update


----------



## Plow man Foster

timsteinman30;1184346 said:


> hey metro, I can see the perferated coils because it won't stay inside the pipe. But what about the size of the pipe taking up volume. I.E. if you fill up your tank do you really use 300gal or is it more like 275gal. just asking


Seems like a pain! In reality it should take up a little of space but you could get more liquid in if you fill the hose with it too but i dont see that happening easily 
I rather have the little swoosh that i get..... 
Get over it! 

Im debating is i should go out and pre treat......... For 1/2 inch.....
FYI Suburban Brine is the ISH! Love it!


----------



## terrapro

timsteinman30;1184346 said:


> hey metro, I can see the perferated coils because it won't stay inside the pipe. But what about the size of the pipe taking up volume. I.E. if you fill up your tank do you really use 300gal or is it more like 275gal. just asking


I will use regular drain pipe in the spring/summer for compost tea and it stops the sloshing. I can't see why it wouldn't work for brine. All you need is something to break up the movement of the liquid.


----------



## cuttingedge13

I think the drain tile idea is genius. You would only be sacrificing the actual volume of the plastic which is pretty thin stuff. Much cheaper than the whiffle balls.


----------



## Do It All Do It Right

ive got a few equipment trailers for sale they work great for landscaping. u got ur tools in the job box mounted on the trailer. u can get a skid steer and 2 full palletts on them. We have been using it to run 2 skidsteers to there winter sites and back to the shop. we put our small wheel loader on it (914g). we aditional identical trailers avaliable. http://detroit.craigslist.org/wyn/bfs/2140602720.html


----------



## TheXpress2002

cuttingedge13;1184429 said:


> I think the drain tile idea is genius. You would only be sacrificing the actual volume of the plastic which is pretty thin stuff. Much cheaper than the whiffle balls.


Self baffling tank. I have little issue with sloshing


----------



## 24v6spd

VIPHGM;1184093 said:


> Its a very long story but when i first started the company i ran my company out of my house in Rochester Hills for 3.5 years... I lived on 28 acres so i never had a problem... I use to bring all my material there... equipment... everything.... well the property was owned by a developer that wanted to build condo's.. and well was letting me rent the property/ house... Well this spring the property went into foreclosure and well we had to leave... So we bought a house in Sterling Heights... Now its like every day the police stop to give me a hard time about something... ive been here since late September and have already got 3 tickets for either trucks or trailers... one day i was working on the house actually working and they gave me a ticket for having my equipment there... they said because i own the house that i am in violation... and i tried to explain to the officer that i was building a fence... Hines all the wood and tools in the yard so i actually have court tomorrow over that ticket... and i dont even know how many complaints... im starting to hate sterling heights.. i am getting to know the police by name jk well i have managed to keep 2 of the trucks at the house and one of my employees is driving the third truck... then i have 2 trailers at a storage yard... 2 on a site... and one at the dealer getting maintenance.... So i am spread out everywhere at the moment... We are looking at a few shops but i cant find one that i like... and well if i get a shop then its got to be the right location and size and price and be able to park everything i have there... and so far not much luck.... either too big... too much money... or bad location.... its ok because winter i dont really need a shop but summer ya i am going to have to be situated real fast


 I wish you good luck parking a 450 there, most cities don't allow anything over 1 ton parked in residential areas.


----------



## grassmaster06

Take off all the badges and they will never know,


----------



## 24v6spd

grassmaster06;1184556 said:


> Take off all the badges and they will never know,


 Good idea.


----------



## Metro Lawn

timsteinman30;1184346 said:


> hey metro, I can see the perferated coils because it won't stay inside the pipe. But what about the size of the pipe taking up volume. I.E. if you fill up your tank do you really use 300gal or is it more like 275gal. just asking


I lost about 9 gallons of cap. in my 330 tank. Not enough to worry about.


----------



## Metro Lawn

Plow man Foster;1184377 said:


> Seems like a pain! In reality it should take up a little of space but you could get more liquid in if you fill the hose with it too but i dont see that happening easily
> I rather have the little swoosh that i get.....


The hose has holes in it since it is made for draining. It does fill when you fill your tank and drain as you use it. :laughing:


----------



## Plow man Foster

Metro Lawn;1184685 said:


> The hose has holes in it since it is made for draining. It does fill when you fill your tank and drain as you use it. :laughing:


Ahhhhh Funny. 
So instead of the swoosh you get the noise from the hose moving back and forth!
D-E-L-I-G-H-T-F-U-L!


----------



## lawnprolawns

Today's fun little (big) purchase. Anyone that's driven down Northville Rd the last three years has seen this. We just happened to get them down on price a bit 

2000 Chevy, 454, 12' bed, lift gate, 180K with complete engine rebuild at 150. Should work well as a mower hauler and salt truck.


----------



## michigancutter

Well just got back from pre treating, dosent look like its going to be much, but at least im covered incase it does decide to drop a little more. Hopefully get another run by tomorrow night.

When i started i parked my trucks at home and never had a problem, had 2 2500 with 16 ft trailers and a garage full of equipment. but then again i lived in the clem.lol I moved out to the country and still never had a problem with equipment laying all over the place. I guess i got lucky. It does look ghetto but at least your making money who care what people think at least your not homeless or on a bridge card. just a thought.

Nice truck lawn pro. do you mind if i ask what it set u back??

Have 2 500 gallon truck tanks for sale if anyone is intrested?? 500.00 a each or both for 900.00
p.m me. also might have a 850 gallon tank 4 sale


----------



## lawnprolawns

Hows it looking out there? Another light dusting here in Northville, I'm thinking residual ought to take care of things. Going to take a quick drive out and see.


----------



## ChaseCreekSnow

Heading out for a look soon myself.


----------



## Lightningllc

Snow sticking good on the westside


----------



## terrapro

About a half inch here now. That is a heavy snow for 3AM, I might have to break out the plows.


----------



## flykelley

1/4 inch here in Waterford, headed out to check the lots. 4:30 am.

Mike


----------



## alternative

michigancutter;1184820 said:


> Well just got back from pre treating, dosent look like its going to be much, but at least im covered incase it does decide to drop a little more. Hopefully get another run by tomorrow night.
> 
> When i started i parked my trucks at home and never had a problem, had 2 2500 with 16 ft trailers and a garage full of equipment. but then again i lived in the clem.lol I moved out to the country and still never had a problem with equipment laying all over the place. I guess i got lucky. It does look ghetto but at least your making money who care what people think at least your not homeless or on a bridge card. just a thought.
> 
> Nice truck lawn pro. do you mind if i ask what it set u back??
> 
> Have 2 500 gallon truck tanks for sale if anyone is intrested?? 500.00 a each or both for 900.00
> p.m me. also might have a 850 gallon tank 4 sale


Yeah, but Casco is much different than St Clair Shores or Sterliing Heights...Youre in the country where everyone has some sort of equipment laying around. If i lived in Casco/Richmond area, I would have a bad ass pole barn and sell my commercial building in the city...

Why you selling the tanks?

And we have almost a 1/2" in SCS area==salt should work pretty good today..


----------



## Lightningllc

Wow this is a salt winter so far, salts eating these seasonals up.


----------



## terrapro

Lightningllc;1184900 said:


> Wow this is a salt winter so far, salts eating these seasonals up.


How many saltdogg push spreaders did you say you have broken sitting in your shop?

Damn shaft on mine broke in half this morning! Piece of junk, never again will I buy one. I would only take one if someone gave it to me. Good thing we started earlier than I planned.


----------



## Lightningllc

I gave 5 of them to a guy that works for me, salt dogg spreaders suck, go with lesco


----------



## Allor Outdoor

It really amazes me when I see guys pushing 1/2 inch of snow! I can't imagine their clients are to happy when they see 10 pushes a month!


----------



## flykelley

terrapro;1184902 said:


> How many saltdogg push spreaders did you say you have broken sitting in your shop?
> 
> Damn shaft on mine broke in half this morning! Piece of junk, never again will I buy one. I would only take one if someone gave it to me. Good thing we started earlier than I planned.


I have had a Snow ex walk behind going on its thrird year, love it and its held up well. Not cheap though.

Mike


----------



## magnatrac

Allor Outdoor;1184916 said:


> It really amazes me when I see guys pushing 1/2 inch of snow! I can't imagine their clients are to happy when they see 10 pushes a month!


 The guy next to one of my jobs pushed again this morning. Today there is only about 1/4" though I was depabting on salting again but with snow showers expected today I figured I might as well. 
, shaun


----------



## TheXpress2002

I would recommend salting anything and everything. Get it to water so that you will not have to go out later throughout the afternoon.

I am seeing 1-3 inches of snow falling beginning this afternoon until Saturday morning. This would be for the I94 corridor. The higher amounts will only occur if banding sets up which I think it will occur but the intensity will have to be followed.

AGAIN...please understand this is mostly lake enhanced snow. It is very hard to forecast and can only be followed as it is occurring. 

Please do not ask for updates today. I will not be on the site.


----------



## fussyplow

*Plow truck*



michigancutter;1122121 said:


> I have posted it on cr.
> http://detroit.craigslist.org/mcb/cto/2067718400.html


Hi,
I saw your ad for a few moments before it came down. Do you still have the dodge 3500 for sale? Was that a gas or a diesel? Auto or standard? There was a door issue and lots of rust, that's all I can remember. What else was there? Has the ad been reposted? Could you email photos to [email protected] for me? The more information you could include the better. Thanks.
Chris


----------



## BossPlow2010

flykelley;1184923 said:


> I have had a Snow ex walk behind going on its thrird year, love it and its held up well. Not cheap though.
> 
> Mike


Me too!!!!  
yes the snow ex spreaders are expensive 250$ I believe. But they last. They also come with a nice pastic cover.


----------



## michigancutter

alternative;1184887 said:


> Yeah, but Casco is much different than St Clair Shores or Sterliing Heights...Youre in the country where everyone has some sort of equipment laying around. If i lived in Casco/Richmond area, I would have a bad ass pole barn and sell my commercial building in the city...
> 
> Why you selling the tanks?
> 
> And we have almost a 1/2" in SCS area==salt should work pretty good today..


I have extra tanks im not using anymore. plus im getting rid of my dump truck so dont really need them.

Working on that bad ass pole barn but has a ticket price of 30,000, 
might need you to do some bulk for me today.


----------



## Lightningllc

Gotta love it


----------



## Luther

You bet!

I suppose the 1/2" trigger plow guys out there are squeaking in 3 pushes today!!:laughing:


----------



## asps4u

Untreated sites in Commerce are currently at 1" but it has stopped snowing for now


----------



## 2FAST4U

Salts hanging in there in HT, unsalted areas are close to an inch. Still coming down not fast, but steady!! Might get to hit the resis's in the a.m. If this keeps up


----------



## alternative

michigancutter;1184974 said:


> I have extra tanks im not using anymore. plus im getting rid of my dump truck so dont really need them.
> 
> Working on that bad ass pole barn but has a ticket price of 30,000,
> might need you to do some bulk for me today.


Call/text me - im out and about right now...


----------



## terrapro

flykelley;1184923 said:


> I have had a Snow ex walk behind going on its thrird year, love it and its held up well. Not cheap though.
> 
> Mike





BossPlow2010;1184960 said:


> Me too!!!!
> yes the snow ex spreaders are expensive 250$ I believe. But they last. They also come with a nice pastic cover.


$250? I think that is about what I payed for for this hunk of crap. Where did you get it from and what model?

If I can find a used lesco I would probably go that direction.


----------



## grassmaster06

2FAST4U;1185024 said:


> Salts hanging in there in HT, unsalted areas are close to an inch. Still coming down not fast, but steady!! Might get to hit the resis's in the a.m. If this keeps up


I just had a Resi call me and ask if they Were going to get plowed,they are all 2 inch triggers. somtimes if its close to 
The mark I would go .snow like this will be a mess for them ,by the time it actually acumulates everybody's driving on it and makes a bunch of hard pack and the drive looks bad when we leave .I really want somthing with some down pressure to scrape them clean


----------



## Allor Outdoor

Hey guys...any updates for the Livonia, Dearborn, inkster areas?


----------



## BossPlow2010

terrapro;1185103 said:


> $250? I think that is about what I payed for for this hunk of crap. Where did you get it from and what model?
> 
> If I can find a used lesco I would probably go that direction.


Weingartz and it's the sp 65. But you need to use locking nuts as oposed to the nuts they give you because they vibrate loose. Also when using the lock nuts, put anti seize on then.

Ehh I'm debating whether or not to put the plow on. Yes I too saw someone plowing this morning at 7:30


----------



## michigancutter

Seems to be melting by me. Main roads are somwhat dry and sun is peeping alittle. Calcium held up great with this little snow we got. Hopefully get another run this evening. we will see what happens.


----------



## 2FAST4U

grassmaster06;1185113 said:


> I just had a Resi call me and ask if they Were going to get plowed,they are all 2 inch triggers. somtimes if its close to
> The mark I would go .snow like this will be a mess for them ,by the time it actually acumulates everybody's driving on it and makes a bunch of hard pack and the drive looks bad when we leave .I really want somthing with some down pressure to scrape them clean


Yea if its close we run the route too and im thinking the same thing about the hard pack. Lots of ice cutter in the a.m. We had a resis call two days after that one push we had in december and asked if we were ever there. Well you had three cars in your drive and we did the best we could. She understood but come on!!!! You had three cars in the way PITA


----------



## Allor Outdoor

Assuming your resi's aren't treated, I don't think there is any doubt that they will need to be plowed. It's just a matter of time.


----------



## magnatrac

I think I will probably check on my drives in the morning too. These little snows are great for the gravel drives I do. A thin packed layer keeps the gravel where in should be. The paved ones on the other had do start looking sloppy. I have the same problem with a couple of subdivision street jobs we do. All these small snow pack down and then the streets solid ice. They usually call for salt once there is a 2" ice pack that is nearly impossible to get rid of. 

, shaun


----------



## thandrinos

comming down good in dearborn heights now..(annapolis & tele)


----------



## tmltrans

A very fluffy 1 1/2+ on the ground here in Manchester, 20 miles S/W of Ann Arbor. Still coming down lightly. Lake effect band seems to be hanging in there.


----------



## greenlawnllc

Lightningllc;1184012 said:


> Send me pics


Hi Lightning, Nice website, I see you have 3 e-mail addresses, which e-mail would you like me to send the cab & chassis pix to?


----------



## terrapro

Weather.com just put Howells precipitation at 2", of course that is not accumulation. Will definately be going out to plow tonight.


----------



## Moonlighter

Hey guys anyone got eyes in West Bloomfield today wondering if I need to do a night run to cleanup all the drives or go out earlier. Thanks Brian


----------



## Luther

Just a fat 1" on unsalted surfaces in W.B. at this time.


----------



## greenlawnllc

Not much sticking to treated surfaces here in Port Huron


----------



## Moonlighter

TCLA;1185293 said:


> Just a fat 1" on unsalted surfaces in W.B. at this time.


Thank you sir, I just scraped about 3/4" off my drive so I will hold off for now.


----------



## irlandscaper

Howdy Greenlawn, nice to have a someone else from PH on here.


----------



## Plow man Foster

anyone plowing driveways over here besides A&R????
There is a hair under one inch and they are plowing.... 
I just plowed a couple commercials and saltted since i didnt wanna go through 8000 of brine!


----------



## bigjeeping

1.5-2" on untreated resis in AA. Going out tonight to get 'em cleaned up before daybreak.


----------



## Stuffdeer

I plowed the majority of mine this morning. At least all the zero tolerance accounts. Good day all in all.


----------



## P&M Landscaping

I had a Jamaican guy tell me how I should plow and salt today. As if he actually knows anything!:laughing:


----------



## flykelley

Hi Guys
Had a sub get robbed this morning at screwdrive point in Inkster on Michigan ave. Guess he wasn't paying attention and this guy walked up behind him and put a screwdriver in his side. Told him all he wanted was $10.00 what kind of sht is this? I told thewm to be carefull down there, guess he wasn't listening.

Mike


----------



## procut

flykelley;1185465 said:


> Hi Guys
> Had a sub get robbed this morning at screwdrive point in Inkster on Michigan ave. Guess he wasn't paying attention and this guy walked up behind him and put a screwdriver in his side. Told him all he wanted was $10.00 what kind of sht is this? I told thewm to be carefull down there, guess he wasn't listening.
> 
> Mike


Holy *****! What ended up happening? This is should be reason enough to get a CCW.


----------



## terrapro

Who robs someone and tells them "listen all I want is ten bucks". Is this a fiscally responsible conservative robber thinking "if i don't take all his money this time that means he will have some next time too"?


----------



## BossPlow2010

procut;1185468 said:


> Holy *****! What ended up happening? This is should be reason enough to get a CCW.


Oh no you don't want that!  I Believe you are thinking of a CPL.

But hope your sub is okay after starring down the shaft of a screw driver. Or having it his side. Best of luck.


----------



## flykelley

terrapro;1185472 said:


> Who robs someone and tells them "listen all I want is ten bucks". Is this a fiscally responsible conservative robber thinking "if i don't take all his money this time that means he will have some next time too"?


The sub seems to think the guy was a drug addict. Told him he needed a fix and only needed ten dollars. Called my brother who's Boss owns the building and going to see if the security cameras are on yet. Its a new building and the tenant moves in next week. The sub is scared sht less not sure if he will go back there. Im with you thats why I carry.

Mike


----------



## flykelley

terrapro;1185472 said:


> Who robs someone and tells them "listen all I want is ten bucks". Is this a fiscally responsible conservative robber thinking "if i don't take all his money this time that means he will have some next time too"?


Ya know if this wasn't so serious that quote is funny.


----------



## Glockshot73!

Salt took care of most for me today, plowed a church just to scrape it clean, they had a bible school class at 5 today, informed me about it at 3:30, didnt want to take a chance of a bunch of hot moms and their youngins fallin, plowed it, salted it, puddles. Good day, messed my back up tho 

Christo


----------



## procut

BossPlow2010;1185478 said:


> Oh no you don't want that!  I Believe you are thinking of a CPL.
> 
> But hope your sub is okay after starring down the shaft of a screw driver. Or having it his side. Best of luck.


I believe it can be reffered to as both CPL or CCW. CPL is "Conceled Pistol Licence" and CCW "Conceled Carry Weaopn" The term "weapon" is pretty broad so as far as michigan law goes I suppose CPL is more acurate.


----------



## BossPlow2010

Are you sure because I thought CCW stood for carrying concealed weapon.


----------



## flykelley

BossPlow2010;1185504 said:


> Are you sure because I thought CCW stood for carrying concealed weapon.


No more CCW in Michigan because under a CCW you could carry a large knife. Now its a CPL so you can only carry a pistol.

Mike


----------



## alternative

Everyone should get their CPL...

Also, cant believe how many jokers plowed on the "eastside" - I mean salt was more than enough to burn off the 1/4 inch, (1/2" Max) - especially since by 3pm it was melting on its own without salt. 

some desperate guys out there operating on a shoe-string...


----------



## alternative

flykelley;1185509 said:


> No more CCW in Michigan because under a CCW you could carry a large knife. Now its a CPL so you can only carry a pistol.
> 
> Mike


Keep a machette (its for cutting brush)* in the truck, as well as one of those little collectable wooden baseball bats- those things can do some serious damage.


----------



## 24v6spd

procut;1185497 said:


> I believe it can be reffered to as both CPL or CCW. CPL is "Conceled Pistol Licence" and CCW "Conceled Carry Weaopn" The term "weapon" is pretty broad so as far as michigan law goes I suppose CPL is more acurate.


The license is now a CPL (concealed pistol license). The term CCW carrying concealed weapon now refers to the act of carrying a concealed weapon illegally.


----------



## procut

24v6spd;1185593 said:


> The license is now a CPL (concealed pistol license). The term CCW carrying concealed weapon now refers to the act of carrying a concealed weapon illegally.


Hmm, I thought it might be something like that.

When I took the class they actually refered to it as Michigan CCW Class. Maybe they still use the term for old timers, oh well.


----------



## 24v6spd

procut;1185608 said:


> Hmm, I thought it might be something like that.
> 
> When I took the class they actually refered to it as Michigan CCW Class. Maybe they still use the term for old timers, oh well.


Yes you are correct the permit used to be called a CCW. When they changed it to a CPL is caused a lot of confusion. As far as knives go there is no blade size restriction on folding knives.


----------



## ChaseCreekSnow

EIther way, CPL or CCW (Yes I have mine) I would have sprayed that guys blood all over the damn parking lot..... .45 at close range usually does the trick. People are so desperate it makes me sick. " I need a fix" I would have fixed that guys problem altogether and done the rest of michigan a favor..*******.


----------



## Allor Outdoor

I agree everyone who is able to get a CPL should get a CPL. I took the class/training a few months ago before the winter for the sole reason of being able to carry when I am out plowing.
I have encouraged my employees to also get the license...
You just never know what is going to happen in the over-night hours....I'd rather be safe than sorry.

I kinda look at it like liability insurance....I carry it, but I sure has hell hope I never have to use it!

At this point, I don't think it matters if you are plowing multi-million dollar homes in Birmingham, or an old warehouse in Detroit there are crack heads everywhere!


----------



## Matson Snow

I have a Question...Are you allowed to carry in a Commercial Vehicle......


----------



## terrapro

Matson Snow;1185658 said:


> I have a Question...Are you allowed to carry in a Commercial Vehicle......


From my understanding it would be a restriction of the company who owns the vehicle or the property you are on ie. a public school.


----------



## Lightningllc

Cole how's it looking out there


----------



## 24v6spd

flykelley;1185479 said:


> The sub seems to think the guy was a drug addict. Told him he needed a fix and only needed ten dollars. Called my brother who's Boss owns the building and going to see if the security cameras are on yet. Its a new building and the tenant moves in next week. The sub is scared sht less not sure if he will go back there. Im with you thats why I carry.
> 
> Mike


Must be a drug addict. $10.00 is a paltry sum to die for or spend years incarcerated. I agree with you that's why I carry anywhere I can LEGALLY EVERYDAY!


----------



## TheXpress2002

alternative;1185544 said:


> Keep a machette (its for cutting brush)* in the truck, as well as one of those little collectable wooden baseball bats- those things can do some serious damage.


Works just as good, I mean breaking up salt.


----------



## 24v6spd

terrapro;1185665 said:


> From my understanding it would be a restriction of the company who owns the vehicle or the property you are on ie. a public school.


You are allowed to carry your pistol on school grounds in your vehicle, but never in the school itself.


----------



## Allor Outdoor

The restrictions for carrying are for the most part common sense:
1) no bars, or places where their main souce of income is from alcohol
2) no schools
3) no city buildings (ie court house)
4) no churches
5) no stadiums
6) hospital
7) casino
and any place that has it posted that you are not allowed to carry.
I suppose if the owner of the vehicle you are driving does not allow you to carry in his vehicles then NO you can't carry, but I can't imagine many owners are going to tell you NO.

There is a fine line with churches and schools....I specifically asked the instructor at my class, and he said that if I am at a school (or church) I AM allowed to carry if I am OUTSIDE and there to just pick up a kid from school or if I am OUTSIDE of the building for work purposes.

He said it was similar to the owner of a bar/pub carrying...he is allowed to carry even though the establishment serves alcohol, because it is for work (not pleasure)


----------



## Plow man Foster

TheXpress2002;1185681 said:


> Works just as good, I mean breaking up salt.


Yeah i have one of those in my truck......Thinking about getting a Gun license..Not for just while plowing but for when in in the back of the truck during one of those never ending storms taking a nap! 
I always lock the doors put you know how it is Depending on what truck your driving, you can get alot of attention some times!


----------



## 24v6spd

An excellent resource for information on CPL laws in Michigan and reciprocity in other states is MCRGO (Michigan Coalition Of Responsible Gun Owners). They also maintain a list of businesses who don't allow guns on their premises.


----------



## alternative

This will cut someones grASS nicely..


----------



## Stove

ChaseCreekSnow;1185640 said:


> EIther way, CPL or CCW (Yes I have mine) I would have sprayed that guys blood all over the damn parking lot..... .45 at close range usually does the trick. People are so desperate it makes me sick. " I need a fix" I would have fixed that guys problem altogether and done the rest of michigan a favor..*******.


Me TOO... Hey what does those ******* stand for buddy?


----------



## rddiehl

Disagree with the school property. You can NOT carry on school property unless you are picking up or dropping off. This is from the Michigan State Police Web site.

Pistol Free Area

"Schools or school property but may carry while in a vehicle on school property while dropping off or picking up if a parent or legal guardian"

http://michigan.gov/msp/1,1607,7-123-1591_3503_4654-10947--,00.html
*


----------



## PowersTree

TheXpress2002;1185681 said:


> Works just as good, I mean breaking up salt.


I missed the story of exactly what happened, but I got the gist.

Thats what the double bladed ax wedged beside my toolbox is for. And a 4 D-Cell mag light to fight my way to the ax if need be.


----------



## 24v6spd

rddiehl;1185824 said:


> Disagree with the school property. You can NOT carry on school property unless you are picking up or dropping off. This is from the Michigan State Police Web site.
> 
> Pistol Free Area
> 
> "Schools or school property but may carry while in a vehicle on school property while dropping off or picking up if a parent or legal guardian"
> 
> http://michigan.gov/msp/1,1607,7-123-1591_3503_4654-10947--,00.html
> *


It says "premises " does not apply to parking areas of the places listed above.


----------



## Lightningllc

Wow all my sites are covered. Guess we got another fun morning of salting again using salt is not so bad but when you have 50% seasonal 50% per app the seasonal is eating up the pocket book. But it's the name of the game been though it before! 

How's the guys doing with the monthly loader rentals doing it this year it's got to be killing them. Thank god I rent cheap.


----------



## rddiehl

But the law specifically states school property and it does not on the other no carry zones. Even if you go to a school and leave your gun in the car and you are parked in the school parking lot you are breaking the law. Call the attorney generals office or the sheriff and I bet you'll get the same answer. By all means do what you want and it's all good until you get caught. I have been carrying for 16 years and I think anyone that has the desire and a level head should get a CPL.


----------



## VIPHGM

having a slight problem... has anyone noticed when they apply liquid to a site that then it starts to snow that the snow actually does not melt but cling to the ground? we went out this morning.... salt the Sh*t out of everything... so i thought i was worried that i was going to get complaints that it was too heavy... anyways i get a phone call around 930 this morning asking if we were going to come out and service?.... What? umm ya last time i checked the property was soaking wet around 5am... well that 8am squall we had come in well it clung to the surface and made it look like we had never been there... but when i got there i could tell that there was material on the ground because as soon as your drove over it it magically went away... Its an apartment complex so i tried to tell them that it was wet we we left.. and that since it had re snowed that the material needed to be reactivated by driving on it to work... they looked at me like i was crazy i tried to tell them this is not a major road way where there are hundreds of cars driving on it back and forth... were lucky to get 10 to 15 cars per hour to drive on it.... anyway i proceeded to apply bulk salt... not even 15 mins into it i get to the other side of the property and the liquid decides that now it wants to work and majority of it was gone... PITA today.. had the skid out running around today clean up individual parking spot because i was sick of just wasting material... 

and all i have to say is this..... i have never felt so used and beaten at the same time.... after this year it makes me not want to do snow ever again... and i really like the winter.... 

Hey has anyone noticed a difference in salt performance... i pick up some teal blue green salt... but i have seen some neon dark blue salt... everyone says its just a tracer... but to me it always seems to last or stay longer from what i have noticed... wondering if there was a difference of location of where the salt originated from or quality of salt or if it was sprayed or if i should run out and buy some of that good stuff right away... lol 

Next year i think i am going to invent a Huge Jet engine that produces a ridiculous amount of heat... and build some baffles on it to point towards the ground to just melt all the snow away so instead of a salt bill ill just have a Jet A fuel bill....


----------



## lawnprolawns

VIPHGM;1186031 said:


> having a slight problem....


This morning was a little goofy. We did our normal salt route starting at 3, finished up at 7:30. All the sites were melting but the snow was still coming down. By 8 when I got home (we service my sub) the streets were clear, but at 11 when I woke up it was covered, but like you said, would dissapper when driven over. (Cleared up by 1 or 2 again) Went out and checked some other sites and they had areas with the same situation. Barely slippery, but still some snow cover.

Without enormous amounts/multiple apps of salt, I don't think anyone should expect it to be perfect, just safe.


----------



## Plow man Foster

VIPHGM;1186031 said:


> having a slight problem... has anyone noticed when they apply liquid to a site that then it starts to snow that the snow actually does not melt but cling to the ground? we went out this morning.... salt the Sh*t out of everything... so i thought i was worried that i was going to get complaints that it was too heavy... anyways i get a phone call around 930 this morning asking if we were going to come out and service?.... What? umm ya last time i checked the property was soaking wet around 5am... well that 8am squall we had come in well it clung to the surface and made it look like we had never been there... but when i got there i could tell that there was material on the ground because as soon as your drove over it it magically went away... Its an apartment complex so i tried to tell them that it was wet we we left.. and that since it had re snowed that the material needed to be reactivated by driving on it to work... they looked at me like i was crazy i tried to tell them this is not a major road way where there are hundreds of cars driving on it back and forth... were lucky to get 10 to 15 cars per hour to drive on it.... anyway i proceeded to apply bulk salt... not even 15 mins into it i get to the other side of the property and the liquid decides that now it wants to work and majority of it was gone... PITA today.. had the skid out running around today clean up individual parking spot because i was sick of just wasting material...
> 
> and all i have to say is this..... i have never felt so used and beaten at the same time.... after this year it makes me not want to do snow ever again... and i really like the winter....
> 
> Hey has anyone noticed a difference in salt performance... i pick up some teal blue green salt... but i have seen some neon dark blue salt... everyone says its just a tracer... but to me it always seems to last or stay longer from what i have noticed... wondering if there was a difference of location of where the salt originated from or quality of salt or if it was sprayed or if i should run out and buy some of that good stuff right away... lol
> 
> Next year i think i am going to invent a Huge Jet engine that produces a ridiculous amount of heat... and build some baffles on it to point towards the ground to just melt all the snow away so instead of a salt bill ill just have a Jet A fuel bill....


Definitely a bad day for BRINE! For me! Went through like 800 Gallons of it at 3AM and it wasnt even reacting that good at all so i had to go back and get 2 tons of salt for one of my subs where the request me to show them the bare concrete (i dont mind bc every salt run is 1K through there! AND they pay!)

But yeah the blue salt is just pre treated at MAINS they told me supposedly it last longer because it doesnt require the whole salt crystal to melt the snow and ice 
IDK about that!

But what i do know is it melts at lower temps because it is sprayed with pretty much BRINE! so instead of the heat having to activate the salt the brine does it when it hits the ice/snow....


----------



## michigancutter

I had no problems with my brine. Worked great on all my lots and i sprayed at 1:00am last night and lasted the hole day. I have to go out to retreat some certin areas but nothing major. 

What is the percentage of your calcium, mag, and potas????


----------



## Milwaukee

Do It All Do It Right;1184430 said:


> ive got a few equipment trailers for sale they work great for landscaping. u got ur tools in the job box mounted on the trailer. u can get a skid steer and 2 full palletts on them. We have been using it to run 2 skidsteers to there winter sites and back to the shop. we put our small wheel loader on it (914g). we aditional identical trailers avaliable. http://detroit.craigslist.org/wyn/bfs/2140602720.html


Bump on this one. I believe They have about 4-6 left. They are brand new paint blue. I would buy but too big for park at home.


----------



## silvetouch

michigancutter;1186136 said:


> I had no problems with my brine. Worked great on all my lots and i sprayed at 1:00am last night and lasted the hole day. I have to go out to retreat some certin areas but nothing major.
> 
> What is the percentage of your calcium, mag, and potas????


how is it out by you ....lots down by me that i treated early this morning are 60-75% coated over.... we are doing a salt run at 3:30


----------



## ChaseCreekSnow

Everything is covered again that i did this morning in farmington hills and novi area. The weather has cleared up for now...I wouldn't expect much more than flurries till at least 6 am. Im considering heading out and just doing my route so I can rest up for more action tomorrow night.


----------



## Greenstar lawn

comin down real good in chesterfield


----------



## grassmaster06

Dusting down river and nothing really in plymouth


----------



## newhere

Can any brighton guys let me know how hard it came down over the night? Did you guys get 2 inches plus?


----------



## Lightningllc

Brighton has not gotten anything yet but lots are covered from salting yesterday


----------



## newhere

Ok thanks greatly appreciated!


----------



## terrapro

newhere;1186219 said:


> Can any brighton guys let me know how hard it came down over the night? Did you guys get 2 inches plus?





Lightningllc;1186222 said:


> Brighton has not gotten anything yet but lots are covered from salting yesterday


Yeah I have already wasted a trip to Brighton this morning to check. Any accumulation has settled for the most part.

Time for a nap.


----------



## cgrappler135

Just got back in from driving to check all my livonia lots and for the most part they were basically all dried up! Glad i didnt get salt first!


----------



## alternative

(Quote)_ Next year i think i am going to invent a Huge Jet engine that produces a ridiculous amount of heat... and build some baffles on it to point towards the ground to just melt all the snow away instead of a salt bill ill just have a Jet A fuel bill_

--This would actually be a sweet invention- they already have those big snow melter machines- so you just have to rig it to mount on a truck and blow heat like a flame thrower- Damn, that would be instant water (better hope for good drainage though) which would work nicely *if* it dried everything up and left no residual water floating around. Thumbs Up


----------



## cuttingedge13

Little bit in Westland, some in Farmington, Livonia must have got skipped. Salt, eat, sleep, repeat!


----------



## 2FAST4U

Ran close to a full route this morning. Most of the resis's had 2" and most of the comms needed salt again.


----------



## alternative

2FAST4U;1186253 said:


> Ran close to a full route this morning. Most of the resis's had 2" and most of the comms needed salt again.


Where are your residential accts? there is no where near even 1" on the eastside (s. of 16)


----------



## 2FAST4U

Every thing north of hall rd was close enought for a shovel 1-3/4" to a little over 2"


----------



## TheXpress2002

Forecast is still the same from yesterday. 1-3 inches of general snow for the area today overnight and into tomorrow. It all depends on where the bands set up.

After Saturday things will be quiet until next weekend.

Early indications are for a 36 hour 986Mb monster storm east of the Mississippi next weekend. It is a question of east or west of the Appalachians. Indications of where the through axis will set up is showing we will be under the gun. I would advise now to leave next weekend open for work for the time being.


----------



## 2FAST4U

TheXpress2002;1186274 said:


> Forecast is still the same from yesterday. 1-3 inches of general snow for the area today overnight and into tomorrow. It all depends on where the bands set up.
> 
> After Saturday things will be quiet until next weekend.
> 
> Early indications are for a 36 hour 986Mb monster storm east of the Mississippi next weekend. It is a question of east or west of the Appalachians. Indications of where the through axis will set up is showing we will be under the gun. I would advise now to leave next weekend open for work for the time being.


Thanks again xpress.....1-3 of new snow by tomorrow morning..are you telling me that i might get to plow tomorrow insted of just salting!!!

And next weekend shounds good thanks for the heads up


----------



## Lightningllc

I love weekend storms, well full salt run this morning everything is crunchy for the one inch predicted for today. Everyone is raving about suburban oil liquid just a FYI they sell mcs product it is a well brine and I think mcs product is a good product so if you are having problems contact one or the other and get a load of brine.


----------



## Leisure Time LC

Lightningllc;1186294 said:


> I love weekend storms, well full salt run this morning everything is crunchy for the one inch predicted for today. Everyone is raving about suburban oil liquid just a FYI they sell mcs product it is a well brine and I think mcs product is a good product so if you are having problems contact one or the other and get a load of brine.


I just got back from spraying, some needed it and some did not. I run Suburban Oils liquid and works awesome


----------



## terrapro

It has been coming down pretty good here. More show than anything though, I think we might have an extra 1/8" on nontreated areas. Getting ready to load up and head out shortly.


----------



## Stuffdeer

Is it only me, or are some holding off until tonight? Just checked a few lots and its only covered in spots. As soon as traffic hits it, it'll be clear. And if we do get the 1 to 3 tonight that's a nice push for me


----------



## procut

Stuffdeer;1186356 said:


> Is it only me, or are some holding off until tonight? Just checked a few lots and its only covered in spots. As soon as traffic hits it, it'll be clear. And if we do get the 1 to 3 tonight that's a nice push for me


Thats what I'm thinking. with only a few exceptions, I'll probably wait to push tonight or earlier in the morning.


----------



## magnatrac

Almost a full run here for me. I have a spot on my pavers that I haven't shoveld since tuesday.. There is 3" that took way too long to fall sitting there. I plowed 2/3 of my residentials ( basically the paved ones ) Some had 2+ while others were an inch. The biggest factor was how much traffic there was and weather or not people had been shoveling or salting themselves. I plowed 1 sub in the north east corner off independence twp. It was questionable untill I drove through the tree coverd sections. That part never saw the sun earlier this week so it was 2+ . We do another sub about 5 miles east and there was half as much over there so they got passed up. It seemed the further east I went the less snow there was. I hate these questionable spotty plow events but it sure beats doing nothing.

, shaun


----------



## Stuffdeer

procut;1186364 said:


> Thats what I'm thinking. with only a few exceptions, I'll probably wait to push tonight or earlier in the morning.


Agreed. Lots aren't covered or anything here...maybe I laid to much salt.


----------



## BossPlow2010

Next weekend looks like a mess. 6" of snow Saturday and then a 1/4" of ice Sunday. Maybe we'll get some tree work.


----------



## Stuffdeer

BossPlow2010;1186381 said:


> Next weekend looks like a mess. 6" of snow Saturday and then a 1/4" of ice Sunday. Maybe we'll get some tree work.


I think its too far out to speculate anything. Not getting my hopes up for anything


----------



## Allor Outdoor

This is my first year doing residentials, WHAT A PAIN IN THE [email protected]@!

It amazes me how many home owners "don't remember" us coming out to their homes for that snow storm Dec 12-13.
I calmly explain to them that it is not my responsibility to "remind" them when we are out performing the serivce....what a joke!
Meanwhile they are the first ones to call complaining that there is a 1/2 inch of snow on their driveway!


----------



## Luther

Hahahahah.:laughing:

Welcome to the wonderful world of residential plowing!


----------



## magnatrac

Allor Outdoor;1186431 said:


> This is my first year doing residentials, WHAT A PAIN IN THE [email protected]@!
> 
> It amazes me how many home owners "don't remember" us coming out to their homes for that snow storm Dec 12-13.
> I calmly explain to them that it is not my responsibility to "remind" them when we are out performing the serivce....what a joke!
> Meanwhile they are the first ones to call complaining that there is a 1/2 inch of snow on their driveway!


 This is the reason that I only plow from good referals or summer customers. It has taken 10 years to get a decent route of customers but I never went looking for them. I don't care to plow driveways but it connects the dots on the route. It's hard to tell people in a sub where your plowing streets that you don't do drives ! If they are a pita. get rid of them !!!

, shaun


----------



## Allor Outdoor

magnatrac;1186472 said:


> This is the reason that I only plow from good referals or summer customers. It has taken 10 years to get a decent route of customers but I never went looking for them. I don't care to plow driveways but it connects the dots on the route. It's hard to tell people in a sub where your plowing streets that you don't do drives ! If they are a pita. get rid of them !!!
> 
> , shaun


Believe me I would if I could....

These "residentials" that we do are not billed directly to the home-owner. The service is paid for by a company/service dept. that supplies services to disabled home-owners.
That is why it is so SHOCKING to me that the service is 100% free to them, yet they want to argue and complain about EVERYTHING!
All they are required to do is sign off on a record sheet that I send out to them within 24 hours of us servicing the property, and send it back to our office.

I have received less than 10% of these record sheets back from that storm in December...so I am calling the home-owners asking why they haven't send it back, and I am getting excuses anywhere from: I never received it, to, I can't find it, to I don't remember seeing you guys here!!!!!!

LUCKILY the company that is paying us knows that these home-owners are the most "reliable", but nevertheless it is ANNOYING as he'll


----------



## asps4u

Allor Outdoor;1186431 said:


> This is my first year doing residentials, WHAT A PAIN IN THE [email protected]@!
> 
> It amazes me how many home owners "don't remember" us coming out to their homes for that snow storm Dec 12-13.
> I calmly explain to them that it is not my responsibility to "remind" them when we are out performing the serivce....what a joke!
> Meanwhile they are the first ones to call complaining that there is a 1/2 inch of snow on their driveway!


That's why the only ones I will do are pre-paid seasonals, so it makes my life a *little* easier. And I price them accordingly to weed out the major PITA people, so at least the money makes it tolerable.


----------



## Lightningllc

holy crap it is coming down in brighton old 23 and silver lake area, large flakes and judging by my golf cart roof there is 2plus inches, on y salted driveway aleast a half inch. gotta love lake snows.


----------



## lawnprolawns

Allor Outdoor;1186431 said:


> This is my first year doing residentials, WHAT A PAIN IN THE [email protected]@!
> 
> It amazes me how many home owners "don't remember" us coming out to their homes for that snow storm Dec 12-13.
> I calmly explain to them that it is not my responsibility to "remind" them when we are out performing the serivce....what a joke!
> Meanwhile they are the first ones to call complaining that there is a 1/2 inch of snow on their driveway!


Ha! Should have asked around before taking those on. Could have told you they sucked.

Next year we're going to politely drop all of our non summer/lawn residentials. It's just not worth it.


----------



## Milwaukee

Not sure if it ok to ask.

I have few friends from different cities that use brine.

Price I heard from $.18 to $.50 a gal. 1 guy say the cheaper one you need buy thousands gallons for price. 


If it ok for you tell what price you pay for gal.


----------



## Stuffdeer

No snow here. Snows and then stops almost immediately. Not looking good for tonight


----------



## P&M Landscaping

Stuffdeer;1186782 said:


> No snow here. Snows and then stops almost immediately. Not looking good for tonight


Looks like a pretty persistant band to be moving in from AA we shall see what that bringspayup


----------



## Allor Outdoor

I know we are still 3 or 4 months away from Tigers Baseball, but I figured I would at least let you local guys know.
I have a suite for sale for all Tiger home games (excluding Opening Day). With the suite you get 18 tickets and 3 parking passes.
It is a great wait to entertain clients if any of you are intrested.
Cost is $1600
Message me if any of you might potentially be interested


----------



## Glockshot73!

Good 2.5 inches down in south sterling heights north warren, south warren is getting heavy snow and catchin up with north warren right now


----------



## 24v6spd

Dodgetruckman731;1186819 said:


> Good 2.5 inches down in south sterling heights north warren, south warren is getting heavy snow and catchin up with north warren right now


Wow, just talked to my brother in S.C.S he said only a 1/2 inch.


----------



## 2FAST4U

Snow'n like a mofo in HT salts having a harf time keeping up. If we get snow like this for a while it will be a nice fluffy push in the a.m.


----------



## VIPHGM

There's nothing really going on north of M59...


----------



## grassmaster06

Its snowing like Crazy in sw detroit


----------



## PowersTree

Got my first complaint this year. We were there to early. We got there at 5:15, and used shovels because it was so spotty, no need for the blowers. Mind you these are no plow contracts. Blowers only.

This homeowner, who last year questioned my ability to have her driveway cleared before she left for work. Today calls to say I can't come before 7. Told her I couldn't guarantee a time, as now she will be last on the route, instead of first. Normally we are done by 9, if we roll out at 4. Told her I'd do my best, but I'm not guaranteeing ill be there before you leave.

This is the same lady who yesterday at 6 in the morning told me that we have been the most reliable snow service she ever had. People amaze me. I'm thinking ill stick to the subbing side of snow removal. Wait on a phone call instead of waking up every morning at 3 with no complaint phone calls.


----------



## Allor Outdoor

2FAST4U;1186871 said:


> Snow'n like a mofo in HT salts having a harf time keeping up. If we get snow like this for a while it will be a nice fluffy push in the a.m.


Where/what is HT?


----------



## Greenstar lawn

Allor Outdoor;1186883 said:


> Where/what is HT?


Harrison Twp... Its still snowing there and in Chesterfield it stopped but we have a good 2 inches.


----------



## Sharpcut 1

1/2 to 3/4 an inch in South Warren


----------



## 24v6spd

VIPHGM;1186877 said:


> There's nothing really going on north of M59...


How much is on the ground there?


----------



## PowersTree

24v6spd;1186929 said:


> How much is on the ground there?


In clarkston, on untreated, un touched surfaces, 2"

If you salted this morning, or even plowed for that matter, everything is good. Any snow we got today burned off as it hit.


----------



## silvetouch

Sharpcut 1;1186919 said:


> 1/2 to 3/4 an inch in South Warren


Is that on treated lots?


----------



## alternative

1.5 on untreated in SCS- with still another possible inch to come over night..
Think im gonna hit everything early am


----------



## grassmaster06

I was going to leave between 8-10 tonight depending on how this is flying. I have a lot of ground to cover


----------



## Do It All Do It Right

Alternative pm sent let me know if you're interested I've got a few people looking at them this weekend. I have 4 identical units for sale.


----------



## Stuffdeer

Over an inch in most lots downriver. Even treated lots. However some lots are completely clear. Depends if you have a high traffic lot or not


----------



## 2FAST4U

PowersTree;1186932 said:


> In clarkston, on untreated, un touched surfaces, 2"
> 
> If you salted this morning, or even plowed for that matter, everything is good. Any snow we got today burned off as it hit.


We salted this morning and it held for some time but was over taken by 4pm in HT(harrison twp) looks like a salt for sure and maybe some push'n


----------



## terrapro

It sucks we have to be excited for 2 inches. I wouldn't mind 4-6 inches of fluff to remind customers of what we ACTUALLY DO.


----------



## Stuffdeer

terrapro;1186990 said:


> It sucks we have to be excited for 2 inches. I wouldn't mind 4-6 inches of fluff to remind customers of what we ACTUALLY DO.


I'd LOVE 4 to 6 of fluffy snow!!!


----------



## Plow man Foster

how much snow are we supposed to get tonight??? im hearing mixed numbers 1 inch?


----------



## magnatrac

PowersTree;1186881 said:


> Got my first complaint this year. We were there to early. We got there at 5:15, and used shovels because it was so spotty, no need for the blowers. Mind you these are no plow contracts. Blowers only.
> 
> This homeowner, who last year questioned my ability to have her driveway cleared before she left for work. Today calls to say I can't come before 7. Told her I couldn't guarantee a time, as now she will be last on the route, instead of first. Normally we are done by 9, if we roll out at 4. Told her I'd do my best, but I'm not guaranteeing ill be there before you leave.
> 
> This is the same lady who yesterday at 6 in the morning told me that we have been the most reliable snow service she ever had. People amaze me. I'm thinking ill stick to the subbing side of snow removal. Wait on a phone call instead of waking up every morning at 3 with no complaint phone calls.


 Don't let it bother you too much. I have been on jobs where one minute we were close to gods then just another a P.O.S ! If she becomes a problem just raise her price next season to deal with it. If she is willing to pay good for you ,if not it's one less thing to worry about. I don't want to sound like a d*ck but I kind of have the attitude that the home owner wants me to plow their drive more than I want to do it. I do a good job and I show up everytime. I know we all need work and want to have enough but there is something to be said for not dealing with overly demanding people. When I take on a residential job I explain that they are next in line on my list not first. As far as a time I let them know I can't control the time of the snow , traffic, day of the week. When I spell it out for people the generally understand.

As far as snow north of 59 I am glad I went out today because there hasn't been too much action up here today. I would say a heavy dusting at best. This week has been one long nuisance snow .

, shaun


----------



## terrapro

This little chunk that just passed over Howell area just dropped an 1" to an 1 1/2". Change of plans, we are going out right now.


----------



## alternative

Yeah, 4+ would be nice, especially since its a Saturday AM push..nearly 75% of my properties are closed on Sat, so no hurry for me. Im gonna get some sleep then work while everyone else is sleeping- I so hate traffic!


----------



## newhere

alternative;1187106 said:


> Yeah, 4+ would be nice, especially since its a Saturday AM push..nearly 75% of my properties are closed on Sat, so no hurry for me. Im gonna get some sleep then work while everyone else is sleeping- I so hate traffic!


couldn't agree with you more, i love being the only truck on the road.


----------



## michigancutter

Nothing but a dusting by me right now. Deffinitly some mixed numbers on were the snow is falling tonight. dont know if we are pushing or salting only time will tell.
I dont even think i have enough calcium to cover this weekend snow, down to 600 gallons and cant get a new load till monday.
John, have any liquid to sell me???


----------



## Plow man Foster

michigancutter;1187168 said:


> Nothing but a dusting by me right now. Deffinitly some mixed numbers on were the snow is falling tonight. dont know if we are pushing or salting only time will tell.
> I dont even think i have enough calcium to cover this weekend snow, down to 600 gallons and cant get a new load till monday.
> John, have any liquid to sell me???


Where are you? (City)
I know a few guys around who have liquid


----------



## Glockshot73!

Plowed most of my lots in Warren/Madison Heights border, north Detroit, up to about 19 Mile Road to 8 Mile, I-75 probably to the lake, all pushable.

Christo


----------



## brandonslc

Does anyone know how much snow is on theground around Sibley and Telegraph that has not been salted for a couple days ?


----------



## 2FAST4U

My driveway was bare at 5pm now theres are least an inch on it. Plow should be hitting the ground tomorrow morning


----------



## Allor Outdoor

I am sitting on about 3000 gallons of liquid that I am looking to get rid of. Call me at 248-930-4526 if anyone needs some


----------



## Stuffdeer

brandonslc;1187250 said:


> Does anyone know how much snow is on theground around Sibley and Telegraph that has not been salted for a couple days ?


About 3" if no traffic and no salt


----------



## Lightningllc

Is this ever gonna stop???? We just said screw it and gonna get a nap in and start all over at 3 plow again and again, Then salt and salt and salt. God I feel like thats all we did today.


----------



## 2FAST4U

Starting at 4 i think


----------



## Allor Outdoor

Lightningllc;1187312 said:


> Is this ever gonna stop???? We just said screw it and gonna get a nap in and start all over at 3 plow again and again, Then salt and salt and salt. God I feel like thats all we did today.


I know what you mean...everytime I salted, without fail, a squall would come through and cover over the whole lot again!


----------



## silvetouch

brandonslc;1187250 said:


> Does anyone know how much snow is on theground around Sibley and Telegraph that has not been salted for a couple days ?


at least 2 " probably closer to 3 if not alot traffic


----------



## magnatrac

Just drove past a few of my jobs on the way home here in north oakland and they are just spotty. Half wet and half a dusting of snow. There is nothing much on the radar but it is still a steady light snow at my house. I don't have any early opens tomorrrow and most of my drives were cleaned up today so I am just going to keep an eye on things tonight. I'll head out at 5 or 6 just in case I need to salt. It looks like the snow is slowing down comparded to earlier atleast on the radar. Wunderground is now less than an inch for me.

, shaun


----------



## terrapro

Allor Outdoor;1187342 said:


> I know what you mean...everytime I salted, without fail, a squall would come through and cover over the whole lot again!


After that heavy squall we got I posted about earlier we ended up with over 4" in untreated areas. About 1.5" in 1/2 hr! Plowed some 24hr places and all inclusive to cut down on AM time, got in alittle bit ago. I hope it doesn't snow anymore at this point, I am whipped. Waking up at 3AM just to make sure everything gets done.

Talk to you guys in the PM tomorrow


----------



## bigjeeping

Just ran out to check on things... If you plowed last night, untreated areas in AA are currently at 1". Treated areas 1/4" or less, but covered.


----------



## michigancutter

Plow man Foster;1187185 said:


> Where are you? (City)
> I know a few guys around who have liquid


Im in the casco/Richmond area


----------



## P&M Landscaping

What a ****** night, drop the plow at my second account and the fuel pump goes out on the Jeep.... :realmad: Thank god my cousin took care of all my stuff... Milwaukee bailed my ass out and helped tow it to a shop.


----------



## Plow man Foster

michigancutter;1187464 said:


> Im in the casco/Richmond area


Oh sorry im about and hr away from you and all the people i know are over here...


----------



## Do It All Do It Right

Weight master sitting at sheldon n m14 area saw him with a salt truck in a lot we do.


----------



## Lightningllc

We must of got snow it is quiet on plowsite


----------



## Do It All Do It Right

Does any body ever get the server is busy try again later. It only happens to me when it snows in our area.


----------



## terrapro

Lightningllc;1187778 said:


> We must of got snow it is quiet on plowsite


Yeah, we just got back in. Loooooong night or morning whatever it is. Surprisingly uneventful....well other than work. Plowed everything and my salt wasn't working worth a crap.



Do It All Do It Right;1187787 said:


> Does any body ever get the server is busy try again later. It only happens to me when it snows in our area.


Yes alot, especially when I am trying to check it before going out in the morning.


----------



## Plow man Foster

Do It All Do It Right;1187787 said:


> Does any body ever get the server is busy try again later. It only happens to me when it snows in our area.


it happens to me alot it happened last night about midnight..

i think its when too many ppl are on this site


----------



## Lightningllc

What a wild last couple of days well pulled a all nighter, plowed,salted everything.

This sun sure will help with the salt.

Well off to look at a new vehicle for the wife driving to davison hopefully I can stay awake.


----------



## eatonpaving

*long night*

heavy snow in spots, broke a plow light and had to drive around like a fool with one light hanging, got it rigged back up, got loaded with salt and a piece of concrete stopped my auger, had to dig it out in inkster, ppl everywhere , so kept my hammer on me while i was cleaning the auger.....then on the way to get more salt my breaks quit, pedal went to the floor....master cylinder was low, filled it and all is fine......waiting for the next round......................


----------



## asps4u

Lightningllc;1187821 said:


> What a wild last couple of days well pulled a all nighter, plowed,salted everything.
> 
> This sun sure will help with the salt.
> 
> Well off to look at a new vehicle for the wife driving to davison hopefully I can stay awake.


I here ya I'm on hour number 31. Got in from plowing to find out that we had a showing of our house so I had to pack up the kids and go somewhere and my wife was leaving for a funeral all day. Just got back in the doorMy three year old son keeps jumping on me and peeling my eyes open but I finally convinced them that it's family nap time


----------



## terrapro

eatonpaving;1187833 said:


> .....then on the way to get more salt my breaks quit, pedal went to the floor....master cylinder was low, filled it and all is fine......waiting for the next round......................


Means you have a leak somewhere. I would start with your wheel cylinders, make sure to replace them both and you might as well pick up new springs, pads, and rear lines while you are at it. Might cost around $50 plus an evening and a 12pack but it will be worth it.


----------



## VIPHGM

Well... Its Official Megan gave birth this morning at 652am to our daughter Giuliana Renee... 9lbs 3oz and 21" long... pictures in the next few days... 

Proud of my guys last night first night out for them with out me out working with them...I don't think i have missed a snow event is 5 years.... Rochester and sterling Heights lucked out of getting the snow accumulation!!! Took a drive around some of the properties today and they looked great!! ill tell you though its nerve racking when your inside of a building and there are no windows or computer around to see what its doing and your trying to route the guys around and direct them!!!

Something that you guys might find funny.... I tried to convince Megan yesterday afternoon when it was starting to snow that I should go out and salt on the way to the hospital she didnt like that very much... Instead we showed up to the hospital in the Plow Truck and Our TV in the room was set to the weather Channel during labor... That's a committed Snow Plower!!!


----------



## firelwn82

VIPHGM;1187891 said:


> Well... Its Official Megan gave birth this morning at 652am to our daughter Giuliana Renee... 9lbs 3oz and 21" long... pictures in the next few days...


Congrats VIP.... Now the no sleep for the next 3 years starts.... lol


----------



## terrapro

VIPHGM;1187891 said:


> Well... Its Official Megan gave birth this morning at 652am to our daughter Giuliana Renee... 9lbs 3oz and 21" long... pictures in the next few days...
> 
> !!!


Congrats!



firelwn82;1187923 said:


> Congrats VIP.... Now the no sleep for the next 3 years starts.... lol


3 years?! I don't think it ever ends. Sometimes I wake up in the middle of the night because it is too quiet.


----------



## firelwn82

ha ha very true Terrapro. I don't even have kids but when my nieces stay.... Well lets just say I can get sleep when they leave... lol


----------



## timsteinman30

need help with my hydro couplers. they are rusted together. Need to take them apart so i used 3/4 of a can of PB Blaster (ie, same as WD40 just better) Still no luck. Even heated it with torch. they dont move.Any clues. Thanks


----------



## cuttingedge13

Do It All Do It Right;1187574 said:


> Weight master sitting at sheldon n m14 area saw him with a salt truck in a lot we do.


What time was it when you saw the weigh master? Was it Wayne County? I have jobs on Helm and Keel streets back in that industrial park.


----------



## Lightningllc

Thanks sun I wish I would of known


----------



## 2FAST4U

If any one is in mt. clemens with a shovel text me. 586 242 6303 ive got a complain that will take 5mins to clean up but 20mins for me to get there


----------



## 2FAST4U

2FAST4U;1188095 said:


> If any one is in mt. clemens with a shovel text me. 586 242 6303 ive got a complain that will take 5mins to clean up but 20mins for me to get there


All taken care of


----------



## Metro Lawn

timsteinman30;1187961 said:


> need help with my hydro couplers. they are rusted together. Need to take them apart so i used 3/4 of a can of PB Blaster (ie, same as WD40 just better) Still no luck. Even heated it with torch. they dont move.Any clues. Thanks


Try tapping them open with a hammer. (hit them in the direction they slide)


----------



## goinggreen

*My new office*

I finally got my new office set up tonight. Still in my bedroom and takes up a lot of room but its the only place in the house right now. hooked my laptop upto my 32 inch tv better than a desktop.


----------



## goinggreen

My new snow blower i got like two weeks ago and have yet to use.


----------



## VIPHGM

firelwn82;1187923 said:


> Congrats VIP.... Now the no sleep for the next 3 years starts.... lol


LOL ya that sounds about right... i have a 3.5 year old boy that still wants to get up at 6am to play in his room... so ya now the fun starts all over again...


----------



## Plow man Foster

goinggreen;1188614 said:


> I finally got my new office set up tonight. Still in my bedroom and takes up a lot of room but its the only place in the house right now. hooked my laptop upto my 32 inch tv better than a desktop.


Nice snowblower and office space!
Your office needs some Papers... A big stack of papers! And some clutter on top of it! 
Its too neat lol


----------



## goinggreen

Plow man Foster;1188629 said:


> Nice snowblower and office space!
> Couldnt start one of my honda's today :crying: which was kinda unfortunate!
> Your office needs some Papers... A big stack of papers! And some clutter on top of it!
> Its too neat lol


LOL thanks just finished setting everything up but now the fun work begins. Allready starting on projects for the spring. I have a large backyard to start designing and work on getting some more lawn cutting jobs.


----------



## terrapro

goinggreen;1188635 said:


> LOL thanks just finished setting everything up but now the fun work begins. Allready starting on projects for the spring. I have a large backyard to start designing and work on getting some more lawn cutting jobs.


Holy overkill batman. If you have to turn your head to read quickbucks reports it's too big!

Nice setup, now you need two of those on the wall sli linked so you can watch the weather and surf plowsite.


----------



## goinggreen

Needed something a little bit bigger than my old desk but i agree it is a little over kill but at least i know when i get really busy i wont have to go out and get another big desk. So ready for a large snow storm this little dusting out here is killing me but still making some money on my commercial acc with salt apps.


----------



## Sharpcut 1

Look John,
Plow has a cutting edge on it!!! LOL


----------



## goinggreen

I guess with all this down time maybe someone on here can help me out. Is there anyone that dose landascape design I am not that great at making up the drawings and dont have a program. looking to get started on the plans asap starting demo as soon as spring hits. please pm me with any questions.


----------



## flykelley

It was so nice getting to sleep the whole night, this last week was a ass kicker. Who would have thought that 3 or 4 datys of a ,little one inch snow could be soo hard on your body.

Mike


----------



## Plow man Foster

flykelley;1188850 said:


> It was so nice getting to sleep the whole night, this last week was a ass kicker. Who would have thought that 3 or 4 days of a ,little one inch snow could be soo hard on your body.
> 
> Mike


Brace yourself
this week Tuesday and Wednesday look like what we just had! 3inches spread over 2 days! 
And MAYBE a little something on Friday


----------



## TheXpress2002

............my body is in pain. That week sucked.

Unfortunately I feel our break is going to be short lived. 

Being that we are now 3 days out, we now have a small situation Tuesday into Tuesday night. The system that was originally expected to be a phased storm over the east coast is now trending to a low pressure system cutting through the great lakes and close it self off over Cleveland and stall before the energy is transferred to the east coast. I am expecting at this time 1-3 inches of snow south of M59 The question will remain how long it will stall out and if it remains there for an extended period of time totals may be higher.

This weekend still looks to be the end of the world, so no changes in that forecast.

After that Tuesday the 18th will be reinforcements for this upcoming weekend's system, if the world doesnt end over the weekend it should end there.


----------



## Lightningllc

God I actually slept last night for 10 hours I needed it 8 hours in 3 days wasn't cutting it. God if we get a killer storm please let it happen on Saturday so we can take it easy and have the weekend to get things done.

I hate large storms on week nights it is a pain in the [email protected]@ to get everything done.


----------



## alternative

^that is why our routes are set up for the worst...(worst case heavy snowfalls) I know so many guys have routes that are jammed and on the 3" snow they work 12-14 hour shifts - wtf are they doing when we get hit with 15"?? Working for 4 days straight with tons of complaint phone calls. Thats just bad business, poor planning and mostly greed! Gimme, gimme all the accts i can get..but then when the sh*t hits the fan, theyre crying.

But, I too like the weekend storms, since its just a bit more laid back and somewhat less traffic...


----------



## smoore45

TheXpress2002;1188880 said:


> ............my body is in pain. That week sucked.
> 
> Unfortunately I feel our break is going to be short lived.
> 
> Being that we are now 3 days out, we now have a small situation Tuesday into Tuesday night. The system that was originally expected to be a phased storm over the east coast is now trending to a low pressure system cutting through the great lakes and close it self off over Cleveland and stall before the energy is transferred to the east coast. I am expecting at this time 1-3 inches of snow south of M59 The question will remain how long it will stall out and if it remains there for an extended period of time totals may be higher.
> 
> This weekend still looks to be the end of the world, so no changes in that forecast.
> 
> After that Tuesday the 18th will be reinforcements for this upcoming weekend's system, if the world doesnt end over the weekend it should end there.


Thanks for the update. :salute: I have to go out of town this week and was expecting it to be quiet, but it looks like things changed for Tuesday...I will make sure I am back before Friday!!!


----------



## Stuffdeer

alternative;1188909 said:


> ^that is why our routes are set up for the worst...(worst case heavy snowfalls) I know so many guys have routes that are jammed and on the 3" snow they work 12-14 hour shifts - wtf are they doing when we get hit with 15"?? Working for 4 days straight with tons of complaint phone calls. Thats just bad business, poor planning and mostly greed! Gimme, gimme all the accts i can get..but then when the sh*t hits the fan, theyre crying.
> 
> But, I too like the weekend storms, since its just a bit more laid back and somewhat less traffic...


I'd love 15" to show all the idiots around me they can't keep up.


----------



## Plow man Foster

Its kinda funny how i've been watching the news since like 8AM and the first story said we got snow coming on friday..... then 45min later they say we got it coming on saturday! 
but idc im thinking about tuesday at the moment!



Stuffdeer;1188944 said:


> I'd love 15" to show all the idiots around me they can't keep up.


I was kinda hoping to get ALOT of snow all this winter too! 
Just to show all the lowballers in my area driving around with 2 trucks w/ 500 driveways pushing for like $15 a push....WHO's BOSS! 
I rather have commercial lots anyway F*** the driveways!


----------



## terrapro

Has anyone installed a Boss RT2 on a 1995 chevy 3500? Wondering if you have to drill holes for the mount?


----------



## brookline

terrapro;1188970 said:


> Has anyone installed a Boss RT2 on a 1995 chevy 3500? Wondering if you have to drill holes for the mount?


You usually have to drill at least two holes on all the mounts. Go ro the boss website and you can find the directions for mounting.


----------



## michigancutter

*Bad Night*

Man i just cant win this season with walk guys!! Had another crew not show up or go mia.
I just dont understand it. Just hired these guys 2 weeks ago they said no problem we got you mike. yea right, you got me alright, took 15hrs on a 2 inch snowfall! WTF
On top of that had my gmc break a tie rod end at the start of the night, so only had one truck going, lets say that was fun. Im getting pretty sick of this winter season and its just starting. Im thinking nesxt season im just going to sub everthing out.:laughing:

also i would like to say sorry to silvertouch for not being able to help you out the other night, had my own problems going on. Alternitave might be able to help you on that property in warren, pm him.


----------



## flykelley

Stuffdeer;1188944 said:


> I'd love 15" to show all the idiots around me they can't keep up.


15 inchs in one event will kick the **** out of everyone, don't care how many trucks and equipment someone has. That much snow at one time is never GOOD!

Mike


----------



## procut

flykelley;1189019 said:


> 15 inchs in one event will kick the **** out of everyone, don't care how many trucks and equipment someone has. That much snow at one time is never GOOD!
> 
> Mike


Absolutely, wishing for that kind of snow just shows inexperience.


----------



## Stuffdeer

procut;1189031 said:


> Absolutely, wishing for that kind of snow just shows inexperience.


Okay, Lemme rephrase that...I would like that just to show the lowballers in the area they can't keep up. I'd rather have 3 5" snows...


----------



## groundbreakers

well this will be an interesting year with gas spiking $4.00 a gallon as analyst have been saying .... i know im sitting back and watching profit margins drop .... not trying to be an A-hole .. but how many poeple actually make a strong profit that are on this site ??


----------



## flykelley

Stuffdeer;1189032 said:


> Okay, Lemme rephrase that...I would like that just to show the lowballers in the area they can't keep up. I'd rather have 3 5" snows...


With this I will agree, much better was phrase it.

Mike


----------



## Metro Lawn

Sharpcut 1;1188707 said:


> Look John,
> Plow has a cutting edge on it!!! LOL


Yep, but the one you put on the red Ford fell off on Saturday...rofl


----------



## smoore45

Plow man Foster;1188949 said:


> Its kinda funny how i've been watching the news since like 8AM and the first story said we got snow coming on friday..... then 45min later they say we got it coming on saturday!
> but idc im thinking about tuesday at the moment!


The latest models now look like things are picking up for Tuesday. :cryingbecause I won't be here) Xpress, I look forward to an update on this later this evening or tomorrow morning.


----------



## PowersTree

Wow. So glad it didn't snow yesterday. I didn't make it outta bed further than the bathroom for almost 30 hours. 

I'd like to see a huge snow storm too, so some of these guys weakness can really show. My company may be the new kid on the block, but I come with 15+ years experience. I seem to gain several accounts every time we get a big storm. The neighbors notice I've had the job done hours ahead of everyone else, and my phone rings.


----------



## Plow man Foster

flykelley;1189048 said:


> With this I will agree, much better was phrase it.
> 
> Mike


Yeah i like the new phrasing better too! !5" would hurt everyone! 3.5-5 Would be an @$$ Whoopin!



groundbreakers;1189040 said:


> well this will be an interesting year with gas spiking *$4.00 a gallon *as analyst have been saying .... i know im sitting back and watching profit margins drop .... not trying to be an A-hole .. but how many poeple actually make a strong profit that are on this site ??


Just payed $3.39 for my Diesel.........  (good thing i only have one at the moment....)
But i hear its supposed to hit $5.00 a gallon this summer! 
Now thats gonna hurt some of these lowballers with 600 yards goin' for $10 bucks a piece!

I make a pretty "strong profit" i would say! You just gotta have experience! If your the guy trying to beat everyone else's prices by a HUGE CHUNK! you prob dont make too good of profit....But thats not me! There's my vague answer! 
Its all abot


----------



## alternative

groundbreakers;1189040 said:


> well this will be an interesting year with gas spiking $4.00 a gallon as analyst have been saying .... i know im sitting back and watching profit margins drop .... not trying to be an A-hole .. but how many poeple actually make a strong profit that are on this site ??


Charge accordingly and you still can make a profit in this game-(smaller than it use to be)
If there was no profits, i so wouldnt be on this forum...Id be at home studying to finish my masters degree.

And no doubt deisel costs are gonna kill many guys this year ---and personally having 3 of them that are always running......I am starting to use Biodeisel for this summer.


----------



## Stuffdeer

I just filled my truck with E85 at 2.60 a gallon, and took a 40 mile trip and according to the truck lie o meter I'm getting only 1mpg less...if this is truck I likey......


----------



## 24v6spd

flykelley;1189019 said:


> 15 inchs in one event will kick the **** out of everyone, don't care how many trucks and equipment someone has. That much snow at one time is never GOOD!
> 
> Mike


 I agree, those of us that have been through storms like that wouldn't wish for them.


----------



## Plow man Foster

Havent hear what Xpress Has to say yet but Accuweather says we're gettin 3Inches tuesday...

Weather underground has the hr by hr already *could change obviously but its supposed to start tuesday 7AM til Wedsday 7AM....off and on of course!
Great another 24hr storm....joy...joy


----------



## terrapro

Stuffdeer;1189607 said:


> I just filled my truck with E85 at 2.60 a gallon, and took a 40 mile trip and according to the truck lie o meter I'm getting only 1mpg less...if this is truck I likey......


I have a 2.2 S10 that can take E85. I tried E85 in it the summer before last and determined that unless it is atleast $.50-.75 cheaper it is not worth it. The first tank I would get pretty decent MPG but than the next tank would drop to half putting me in the low teens with a 4 cylinder, no way.

Wait until you go to replace a fuel filter!


----------



## cuttingedge13

PowersTree;1189283 said:


> Wow. So glad it didn't snow yesterday. I didn't make it outta the bathroom for almost 30 hours.
> 
> I'd like to see a huge snow storm too, so some of these guys weakness can really show. My company may be the new kid on the block, but I come with 15+ years experience.


I hope it's 15 years experience in transmission repair!


----------



## TheXpress2002

Plow man Foster;1189666 said:


> Havent hear what Xpress Has to say yet but Accuweather says we're gettin 3Inches tuesday...
> 
> Weather underground has the hr by hr already *could change obviously but its supposed to start tuesday 7AM til Wedsday 7AM....off and on of course!
> Great another 24hr storm....joy...joy


Snow will not start until midday Tuesday and end Wednesday early morning. There will be dry air in place that the system will have to move into, and I find it highly unlikely that the system will take over before noon Tuesday. The duration is a 12 hour system_ (unless for some freak of nature occurs and the energy is not transferred over to the east coast, and winds up actually being the main low pressure system and pulling the energy off the coastal low, has happened before, then its a whole new can of worms)_ QPF with a ratio of 10 to 1 to begin and increasing thoughout the duration to around 20 to 1 of very light and fluffy snow

Without that blah blah blah from me should be a general 1-3 inches with isolated areas of 2-4 inches south of I94


----------



## PowersTree

cuttingedge13;1189759 said:


> I hope it's 15 years experience in transmission repair!


One thing I can brag. 12 years plowing for the same guy.

Never once brought a truck back, that wasnt running. Except an idler pulley failure. Fixed it onsite as soon as we obtained parts.

Never FRIED a trans. Had a truck we knew had trans issues that would need the fluid changed quite reguraly, but never brought one back that was missing any gears.

Never once had an insurance claim.

The bad:

Backed into a stump. Minor bumper damage, that was never repaired.
Backed into a sign post. Small scratch. Never fixed.
That was my first year as a driver.

Backed into a fence post, first year in a dump truck with no rear visibilty. Straightned it out with the strap, customer was satisfied with repair.

Slid a GMC 5500 off a driveway that was windy and uphill. Couldnt get a pickup around to tug me up. So we decided to back it over the retaining wall, and through the ditch. That was about a 4hr extraction, that easily couldve killed someone. Several broken straps, and a hitch reciever into the tailgate of a truck with under 500 miles.

The next morning I showed up early, to get a jump on the crew. We had put a hitch in the big dump truck, while we pulling out the 5500. I forgot about it. Tipped the box on the big truck, and creased the spreader. Cause I forgot we had a hitch in it.

Ive missed maybe 3 tone outs in those 12 years. Usually cause im deathly ill, like I was yesterday.

I was offered my old job back this winter, but declined so I could focus on my snowblower crew. It sucks balls. Im used to being lead driver of a large operation, but now Im bettering myself.

Speaking of, who needs sidewalks done. I formed a second snowblower crew, thinking I was gonna land another contract. After 2 hours of work (on a 2" night), they are looking for work. Crew consits of 2 guys, 2 toro 210r's (BRAND NEW), shovels, spreaders, and a third guy if we need em.

Ok, Ill go back to reading now.

Edit: One other thing. 5500 had a plow failure. Entire sub frame peeled away from the truck. It was a 10' Fisher MC. The mount failed on that truck, and the 7500, within weeks of each other. We figured that to be outfitter fab issues. Both truck were fabbed by the same guy, using the same mount. New mounts installed, no more issues.


----------



## groundbreakers

alternative;1189596 said:


> Charge accordingly and you still can make a profit in this game-(smaller than it use to be)
> If there was no profits, i so wouldnt be on this forum...Id be at home studying to finish my masters degree.
> 
> And no doubt deisel costs are gonna kill many guys this year ---and personally having 3 of them that are always running......I am starting to use Biodeisel for this summer.


 yah well in last 5 yrs ive seen alot of companies fold .... to much over head cost ... alot of retail business fold meaning no snow business .... i talked to a few business owners and they said they not paying what they use to pay for snow removal anymore .... so theres my point you price a pizza joint at $60 per event they only want to pay $40 per event ... and you gotta pay for your rig and blade along with gas .... time for the masters degree


----------



## Lightningllc

I can't wait for $4 a gallon just another thing to piss me off and cut my profits.


----------



## alternative

groundbreakers;1189813 said:


> _yah well in last 5 yrs ive seen alot of companies fold ._... *to much over head cost *...There is the reason.. alot of retail business fold meaning no snow business .... i talked to a few business owners and they said they not paying what they use to pay for snow removal anymore .... so theres my point you price a pizza joint at $60 per event they only want to pay $40 per event ... and you gotta pay for your rig and blade along with gas .... time for the masters degree


I wont plow a pizza joint for $40 when its worth $60 I have enough sales skills to sell it at the $60 Thumbs Up
If they were dead set on paying $40 for a $60 job, then I would move on to the next and let someone else take the loss on that one. If you have loyal clientel and service them properly, there is no need to worry. Of coarse if youre looking for jobs, yes, the business owners everywhere in retail,mfg and even HOA's are cash strapped and theyre all looking to cut costs- so you should be doing the same if you can.


----------



## Tscape

PowersTree;1189793 said:


> One thing I can brag. 12 years plowing for the same guy.
> 
> Never once brought a truck back, that wasnt running. Except an idler pulley failure. Fixed it onsite as soon as we obtained parts.
> 
> Never FRIED a trans. Had a truck we knew had trans issues that would need the fluid changed quite reguraly, but never brought one back that was missing any gears.
> 
> Never once had an insurance claim.
> 
> The bad:
> 
> Backed into a stump. Minor bumper damage, that was never repaired.
> Backed into a sign post. Small scratch. Never fixed.
> That was my first year as a driver.
> 
> Backed into a fence post, first year in a dump truck with no rear visibilty. Straightned it out with the strap, customer was satisfied with repair.
> 
> Slid a GMC 5500 off a driveway that was windy and uphill. Couldnt get a pickup around to tug me up. So we decided to back it over the retaining wall, and through the ditch. That was about a 4hr extraction, that easily couldve killed someone. Several broken straps, and a hitch reciever into the tailgate of a truck with under 500 miles.
> 
> The next morning I showed up early, to get a jump on the crew. We had put a hitch in the big dump truck, while we pulling out the 5500. I forgot about it. Tipped the box on the big truck, and creased the spreader. Cause I forgot we had a hitch in it.
> 
> Ive missed maybe 3 tone outs in those 12 years. Usually cause im deathly ill, like I was yesterday.
> 
> I was offered my old job back this winter, but declined so I could focus on my snowblower crew. It sucks balls. Im used to being lead driver of a large operation, but now Im bettering myself.
> 
> Speaking of, who needs sidewalks done. I formed a second snowblower crew, thinking I was gonna land another contract. After 2 hours of work (on a 2" night), they are looking for work. Crew consits of 2 guys, 2 toro 210r's (BRAND NEW), shovels, spreaders, and a third guy if we need em.
> 
> Ok, Ill go back to reading now.
> 
> Edit: One other thing. 5500 had a plow failure. Entire sub frame peeled away from the truck. It was a 10' Fisher MC. The mount failed on that truck, and the 7500, within weeks of each other. We figured that to be outfitter fab issues. Both truck were fabbed by the same guy, using the same mount. New mounts installed, no more issues.


Hmmm, I've burned up two trannies, totaled a truck, and spilled coffee that left a nasty stain on the passenger's seat. I guess I suck.

Nice resume though.


----------



## 2FAST4U

Xpress any idea on the time frame for sat. storm? Ive got kid rock tickets and would like to know if its going to be a sunday morning plow or not.

at least ford field will be plowed thanks to john


----------



## alternative

2FAST4U;1190008 said:


> Xpress any idea on the time frame for sat. storm? Ive got kid rock tickets and would like to know if its going to be a sunday morning plow or not.
> 
> at least ford field will be plowed thanks to john


youre screwd! its gonna snow like a mutha


----------



## Metro Lawn

2FAST4U;1190008 said:


> at least ford field will be plowed thanks to john


I am hoping we are caught up so I can sneak in and check out the show...lol


----------



## Plow man Foster

2FAST4U;1190008 said:


> Xpress any idea on the time frame for sat. storm? Ive got kid rock tickets and would like to know if its going to be a sunday morning plow or not.
> 
> at least ford field will be plowed thanks to john


Well......... i guess you cant go! You should just send me the tickets i'll call my workers and subs in! And go in your place! :waving:


----------



## Lightningllc

I'm looking for a mini loader, tool carrier or a jcb 520. If anyone knows a good deal let me know.


----------



## PowersTree

Tscape;1189963 said:


> Hmmm, I've burned up two trannies, totaled a truck, and spilled coffee that left a nasty stain on the passenger's seat. I guess I suck.
> 
> Nice resume though.


I eat sleep and breathe snow. I love it. Just like tree work, you've gotta love it to survive.

Can't say I've ever had to deal with the stress side of it yet. I know this, life was much easier when I waited on one phone call.


----------



## grassmaster06

Anyone know where I can get a good deal on a boss 8.2 v cutting edge


----------



## Jason Pallas

2FAST4U;1190008 said:


> Xpress any idea on the time frame for sat. storm? Ive got kid rock tickets and would like to know if its going to be a sunday morning plow or not.
> 
> at least ford field will be plowed thanks to john


Looks like your SOL on that one. Latest models put that over us Sat. into Sat night with the system finally pulling out on Sunday. I was thinking of taking my wife. Gonna get tickets for the Saginaw show instead. MUCH CHEAPER. They want about $300 ea for decent tickets for Ford Field. I can get better seats (2nd row) for half that in Saginaw.

Unless my buddy John wants to comp me a few - j kiddin':waving:


----------



## newhere

cant complain on the timing of the storm, i like the weekend ones.


----------



## Lightningllc

If this is a he'll of a storm how much are we talking


----------



## terrapro

Lightningllc;1190520 said:


> If this is a he'll of a storm how much are we talking


4-6" should top anything we have had so far this year :laughing:


----------



## irlandscaper

Accuweather is saying 1.2 friday night, nothing sat.


----------



## P&M Landscaping

Guys I got a call to do an apartment complex in Detroit, at 50 Westminster. If anyone is interested give the guy a call at (313)805-2417. He wants to sign a contract with somebody today...


----------



## 2FAST4U

irlandscaper;1190529 said:


> Accuweather is saying 1.2 friday night, nothing sat.


I like this forcast, ill still be able to go to the concert!!!! But from what xpress and jason (good to hear from you jason) say it looks like the group that i was going with will have some xtra room in there row!!!!


----------



## cuttingedge13

P&M Landscaping;1190531 said:


> Guys I got a call to do an apartment complex in Detroit, at 50 Westminster. If anyone is interested give the guy a call at (313)805-2417. He wants to sign a contract with somebody today...


Seems like a nice area. Did he happen to say what was wrong with his last contractor? I'm guessing he didn't get paid or got shot while performing services.:laughing:


----------



## 24v6spd

Jason Pallas;1190415 said:


> Looks like your SOL on that one. Latest models put that over us Sat. into Sat night with the system finally pulling out on Sunday. I was thinking of taking my wife. Gonna get tickets for the Saginaw show instead. MUCH CHEAPER. They want about $300 ea for decent tickets for Ford Field. I can get better seats (2nd row) for half that in Saginaw.
> 
> Unless my buddy John wants to comp me a few - j kiddin':waving:


When is the Saginaw show?


----------



## Glockshot73!

P&M Landscaping;1190531 said:


> Guys I got a call to do an apartment complex in Detroit, at 50 Westminster. If anyone is interested give the guy a call at (313)805-2417. He wants to sign a contract with somebody today...


I looked it up on google maps and almost got shot at


----------



## Stuffdeer

HAha Chris.

If you look it up on google maps, there is a small lawn service in front of it.


----------



## silvetouch

Dodgetruckman731;1190849 said:


> I looked it up on google maps and almost got shot at


LOL... we cut a large complex down there in the summer and my guys got robbed twice during the day.


----------



## Stuffdeer

Looks like channel 7 is calling for a 3-5" for almost the entire area.


----------



## terrapro

Stuffdeer;1190925 said:


> Looks like channel 7 is calling for a 3-5" for almost the entire area.


For Tuesday? Why is there such a difference in forecasts? Accuweather says 3.8", NOAA says up to 1.5" total, weather.com flurries!


----------



## Lightningllc

i am seeing 3-5 for the metro area further south more snow, it said it should be done by 2 am though, it would be nice to have a xpress weather update.


----------



## Allor Outdoor

At this point, I'll be happy with any amount as long as it ends at 2am! A snow fall that ends no later than 2am is a perfect storm for me!


----------



## P&M Landscaping

Dodgetruckman731;1190849 said:


> I looked it up on google maps and almost got shot at


:laughing: Thats why I was going to give it to one of you guys, let you go down and play with them!


----------



## greenlawnllc

2-4" as of last weather channel update. I bet it will be just like the blizzard we received over the weekend.


----------



## Glockshot73!

P&M Landscaping;1191058 said:


> :laughing: Thats why I was going to give it to one of you guys, let you go down and play with them!


I considered it, but I'm not gonna take any dirty D accounts until I'm 21 and can carry a .45 Glock with me.


----------



## Milwaukee

P&M Landscaping;1190531 said:


> Guys I got a call to do an apartment complex in Detroit, at 50 Westminster. If anyone is interested give the guy a call at (313)805-2417. He wants to sign a contract with somebody today...


I don't mind work in Detoilet when I get electric stun from other State.

I have been in bad area so use beater plow truck and they leave you alone. If you drive in spank new trucks you are asked for trouble.


----------



## TheXpress2002

greenlawnllc;1191107 said:


> 2-4" as of last weather channel update. I bet it will be just like the blizzard we received over the weekend.


.................

Not quite ready to jump on the 4-6 inch bandwagon yet. Key word is "yet"


----------



## Plow man Foster

terrapro;1190939 said:


> For Tuesday? Why is there such a difference in forecasts? Accuweather says 3.8", NOAA says up to 1.5" total, *weather.com flurries!*


:laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing: LMAO!
i've been hearing mixed answers but nothing that far off!


----------



## twilly

*would like to get paid*

What up everyone ? I was hopeing someone could help. Im a first year sub in the wayne county area. I got hooked up with a guy and guess what. He is not returning my calls . I would really like to get paid . The name of his company is BEST snow plowing and his name is Jim Watts .Im not hurting for the money but i dont want the bill to get out of hand.20 hours at 75 .if anyone else has been burnt buy him let me know.I really would love his address.


----------



## grassmaster06

U


twilly;1191239 said:


> What up everyone ? I was hopeing someone could help. Im a first year sub in the wayne county area. I got hooked up with a guy and guess what. He is not returning my calls . I would really like to get paid . The name of his company is BEST snow plowing and his name is Jim Watts .Im not hurting for the money but i dont want the bill to get out of hand.20 hours at 75 .if anyone else has been burnt buy him let me know.I really would love his address.[/QUOTE
> run


----------



## silvetouch

twilly;1191239 said:


> What up everyone ? I was hopeing someone could help. Im a first year sub in the wayne county area. I got hooked up with a guy and guess what. He is not returning my calls . I would really like to get paid . The name of his company is BEST snow plowing and his name is Jim Watts .Im not hurting for the money but i dont want the bill to get out of hand.20 hours at 75 .if anyone else has been burnt buy him let me know.I really would love his address.


that name sounds familiar. were you doing residential homes for him?


----------



## grassmaster06

I wouldn't do anything with them, you be lucky to get paid


----------



## silvetouch

snow guys...thats where i remember the name from. He doesn't owe me any money, but i've heard all kinds of people complain about money owed by him and customers being ripped off. do some google searches. Personally i wouldn't waste my time trying to take him to court. He seems to have several companies that he bounces people back and forth from. I have my own personal collection department that seems to work very well most of the time.  payup prsport


----------



## Metro Lawn

This is all I could find on Jim Watts:

"The Snow Guys" in Livonia MI Snow Plowing
Snow Guys Enterprises, Inc.
33006 Seven Mile Rd. #201
Livonia, MI 48152
US
www.thesnowguys.com

Please warn people not to use this business. We paid for snow plow services and they did not come as promised. I called to complain and was threatened with a lawsuit and verbally assaulted. I did a Google search and found out they have over 35 unanswered customer complaints through the Better Business Bureau. They have also been written as one of the Top WORST companies in Michigan on Angies List publications.

From: Message Author (click here to email author) (has asked not to receive email)
Date: Monday, 26-Jan-09 11:27:34 CST

Business: Reply Online Consumer: Comment On This 
Comment On This

Dose anyone have Jim Watts address

This is the guy who hired me from BEST

Snowplow.com Livonia Mi. He owes me

$1400.00 from Jan. 2010

From: Message Author (click here to email author)
Date: Friday, 18-Jun-10 09:52:42 CDT

Business: Reply Online Consumer: Comment On This 
Comment On This

I am looking for a company to sub out about 600 residential snow accounts for Lawn Guru, Inc. in the bloomfield hills, royal oak, and oak park areas. I heard of this company but after reviewing all these comments, I do not want to work with them. If any of you individuals are interested in these contracts, please call Brandon at (248) 974-2624. We will pay you on time

From: Message Author (click here to email author) (has asked not to receive email)
Date: Friday, 18-Jun-10 08:24:42 CDT

Business: Reply Online Consumer: Comment On This 
Comment On This

i also have not been paid for the 2010 season they keep saying next week they owe me 2100

From: Message Author (click here to email author)
Date: Thursday, 13-May-10 15:11:22 CDT

Business: Reply Online Consumer: Comment On This 
Comment On This

These guys owe me $2300 for the 2010 Plow Season and havn't answered the phone in over a month..

From: Message Author (click here to email author)
Date: Tuesday, 13-Apr-10 13:03:54 CDT

Business: Reply Online Consumer: Comment On This 
Comment On This

Tell me, what is their phone number or contact information? These people owe me over $3,000 from 2008 plowing season. They need to be put out of business permanently. These people are thieves.

From: Message Author (click here to email author)
Date: Sunday, 25-Oct-09 16:26:30 CDT

Business: Reply Online Consumer: Comment On This 
Comment On This

I also used these guys and have never been treated so rudely and ripped off so bad in my life. They always showed up late in the day if they showed up at all. Next, although they offered a low rate to do the drive (just received their 2009 $99 offer!) they always seemed to find an excuse to charge for "excessive snowfall" without telling about it until the end of the season. By then of course its too late to do anything and of course if you question them they threaten lawsuit.

From: Message Author (click here to email author)
Date: Wednesday, 14-Oct-09 21:09:48 CDT

Business: Reply Online Consumer: Comment On This 
Comment On This

I agree - this company is terrible. Their plows come so late in the day (despite their promise to come in the morning) so I ended up having to shovel my own snow every time. When I called to complain they were condescending and rude and told me to go ahead and take them to court, they've fought in court and won before, they would win again. I will never ever contract with them again and I would hope no one else would either.

From: Message Author (click here to email author)
Date: Monday, 10-Aug-09 19:49:39 CDT

Business: Reply Online Consumer: Comment On This 
Comment On This

My son has been made a victim of this company. He responded to an add in the Lapeer county Press. He spent many days plowing and he was paid for the first time he plowed. He continued to plow in good faith and now they will not return phone calls and keep saying the check is in the mail but it never comes. It has been weeks now and they just keep making more excuses as to why he hasn't received payment for his time. I intend send a certified letter to them with my intent to contact the better business bureau, Michigan employement services, Channel 4 problem solvers, Ruth to the rescue and law inforcement agencies and anyone else that will listen. Also i intend send flyers to each and every client that my son plowed for (per the plow route sheets he completed)It is deplorable to take advantage of people(both clients and employees)when times are so tough and people are just trying to make a living. My son had to spend a great deal of money for diesel fuel to perform these services so he has not only lost out of his time but incurred expenses too! He stopped plowing for them because he was not getting paid and now they told him because he has not continued to work for them his name goes to the bottom of the list of people getting paid!


----------



## lawnprolawns

twilly;1191239 said:


> What up everyone ? I was hopeing someone could help. Im a first year sub in the wayne county area. I got hooked up with a guy and guess what. He is not returning my calls . I would really like to get paid . The name of his company is BEST snow plowing and his name is Jim Watts .Im not hurting for the money but i dont want the bill to get out of hand.20 hours at 75 .if anyone else has been burnt buy him let me know.I really would love his address.


Good luck. Mike's Best Snow Removal/Northstar Snow Removal/Snow Guys/ any other $99/year company seems to be tied together. Probably Lawn and Snow King also. I've head 100 stories like this and they all have a bad ending for the people that are either supposed to get paid, or receive service.

Honestly, Im surprised no one has shot them yet. Post his phone number and we can all bug him.. 

Oh.. last year I pulled 17 lawn signs of theirs out of ONE Home Depot parking lot. SEVENTEEN in ONE parking lot in Northville. Crazy.


----------



## TheXpress2002

Here is tonight's update......

What is going to take place tomorrow will be as follows.....(as of right now)

Dry air is in place and will continue to hold strong throughout the morning hours tomorrow. As of right now I feel the first flakes will start to fly around 2pm for the entire area. From 2pm to around 4pm I think it will take a lot for the snow to stick. Once 4pm comes around I think the dry area layer will completely dissipate and the snow will become heavier and begin to accumulate. From 4pm until midnight we will have very fine and fluffy snow. 

Accumulation.....


Monroe, Lenawee, eastern Wayne counties should be on the heavier side of a solid 5 inches.

Counties SOUTH OF M-59 will be in the 3-5 inch range

Counties NORTH OF M-59 and SOUTH of I-69 will be in the 2-4 inch range

Counties NORTH of a line from Lansing to Flint will be lucky to get 1-3 inches

Now.....

If this tracks and models continue to take this thing further north (LIKE LAST STORM) all the above stated add 1-2 inches to those totals

EDIT.....

Regarding the weekend system. Models are now showing a split system over the weekend rather than a phased storm. This does not mean we are out of the woods. I still see pushable snow Saturday night. With the recent changes in the models it now shows another system on Sunday night, another one Monday night and another one Wednesday, potentially all of them being pushable very high ratio snow


----------



## P&M Landscaping

TheXpress2002;1191384 said:


> Here is tonight's update......
> 
> What is going to take place tomorrow will be as follows.....(as of right now)
> 
> Dry air is in place and will continue to hold strong throughout the morning hours tomorrow. As of right now I feel the first flakes will start to fly around 2pm for the entire area. From 2pm to around 4pm I think it will take a lot for the snow to stick. Once 4pm comes around I think the dry area layer will completely dissipate and the snow will become heavier and begin to accumulate. From 4pm until midnight we will have very fine and fluffy snow.
> 
> Accumulation.....
> 
> Monroe, Lenawee, eastern Wayne counties should be on the heavier side of a solid 5 inches.
> 
> Counties SOUTH OF M-59 will be in the 3-5 inch range
> 
> Counties NORTH OF M-59 and SOUTH of I-69 will be in the 2-4 inch range
> 
> Counties NORTH of a line from Lansing to Flint will be lucky to get 1-3 inches
> 
> Now.....
> 
> If this tracks and models continue to take this thing further north (LIKE LAST STORM) all the above stated add 1-2 inches to those totals


purpleboupayup The Jeeps back up and running, thank god it wasn't the fuel pump and i walked out of the shop with only a $150 bill for a broken wire.... Mike, I would still like to buy that salter if you want to off it.


----------



## twilly

Thanks to everyone concerning Best snow,Snow guys,and what ever hell their called . Also if anyone is still looking for subs i got a buddy that needs some work . Thanks again and be safe out there .


----------



## Moonlighter

Thank you very much Express, your forecasts help keep us one step ahead of any storms =priceless. We need to have a S.E Mich get together sometime after the season so I can buy you a couple of beers.


----------



## magnatrac

Thanks for the info express ! 2-4 sounds like a nice easy push to me

, shaun


----------



## silvetouch

twilly;1191401 said:


> Thanks to everyone concerning Best snow,Snow guys,and what ever hell their called . Also if anyone is still looking for subs i got a buddy that needs some work . Thanks again and be safe out there .


no problem. Good luck with them. don't give up on them though. I know he goes to California alot and is hard to get ahold of.


----------



## Milwaukee

Moonlighter;1191429 said:


> Thank you very much Express, your forecasts help keep us one step ahead of any storms =priceless. We need to have a S.E Mich get together sometime after the season so I can buy you a couple of beers.


We tried find perfect date and location. Not everybody would drive that distance for together. Have 86 members on FB watch for together.

Perfect place I know in Novi but we will figure out.


----------



## 2FAST4U

TheXpress2002;1191384 said:


> Here is tonight's update......
> 
> What is going to take place tomorrow will be as follows.....(as of right now)
> 
> Dry air is in place and will continue to hold strong throughout the morning hours tomorrow. As of right now I feel the first flakes will start to fly around 2pm for the entire area. From 2pm to around 4pm I think it will take a lot for the snow to stick. Once 4pm comes around I think the dry area layer will completely dissipate and the snow will become heavier and begin to accumulate. From 4pm until midnight we will have very fine and fluffy snow.
> 
> Accumulation.....
> 
> Monroe, Lenawee, eastern Wayne counties should be on the heavier side of a solid 5 inches.
> 
> Counties SOUTH OF M-59 will be in the 3-5 inch range
> 
> Counties NORTH OF M-59 and SOUTH of I-69 will be in the 2-4 inch range
> 
> Counties NORTH of a line from Lansing to Flint will be lucky to get 1-3 inches
> 
> Now.....
> 
> If this tracks and models continue to take this thing further north (LIKE LAST STORM) all the above stated add 1-2 inches to those totals
> 
> EDIT.....
> 
> Regarding the weekend system. Models are now showing a split system over the weekend rather than a phased storm. This does not mean we are out of the woods. I still see pushable snow Saturday night. With the recent changes in the models it now shows another system on Sunday night, another one Monday night and another one Wednesday, potentially all of them being pushable very high ratio snow


So your say'n theres a chance i can go to kid rock?! Then come home and start plowing!!! Any ideas on a start time for the storm sir?


----------



## Stuffdeer

TheXpress2002;1191384 said:


> Here is tonight's update......
> 
> What is going to take place tomorrow will be as follows.....(as of right now)
> 
> Dry air is in place and will continue to hold strong throughout the morning hours tomorrow. As of right now I feel the first flakes will start to fly around 2pm for the entire area. From 2pm to around 4pm I think it will take a lot for the snow to stick. Once 4pm comes around I think the dry area layer will completely dissipate and the snow will become heavier and begin to accumulate. From 4pm until midnight we will have very fine and fluffy snow.
> 
> Accumulation.....
> 
> Monroe, Lenawee, eastern Wayne counties should be on the heavier side of a solid 5 inches.
> 
> Counties SOUTH OF M-59 will be in the 3-5 inch range
> 
> Counties NORTH OF M-59 and SOUTH of I-69 will be in the 2-4 inch range
> 
> Counties NORTH of a line from Lansing to Flint will be lucky to get 1-3 inches
> 
> Now.....
> 
> If this tracks and models continue to take this thing further north (LIKE LAST STORM) all the above stated add 1-2 inches to those totals
> 
> EDIT.....
> 
> Regarding the weekend system. Models are now showing a split system over the weekend rather than a phased storm. This does not mean we are out of the woods. I still see pushable snow Saturday night. With the recent changes in the models it now shows another system on Sunday night, another one Monday night and another one Wednesday, potentially all of them being pushable very high ratio snow


Sounds like a busy week next week! =D


----------



## Moonlighter

Milwaukee;1191444 said:


> We tried find perfect date and location. Not everybody would drive that distance for together. Have 86 members on FB watch for together.
> 
> Perfect place I know in Novi but we will figure out.


Works for me Mil, Novi is a good middle area for a meet, I don't do the facebook thing so just keep us posted if you don't mind.Thumbs Up


----------



## Milwaukee

Moonlighter;1191463 said:


> Works for me Mil, Novi is a good middle area for a meet, I don't do the facebook thing so just keep us posted if you don't mind.Thumbs Up


We was think about this one http://maps.google.com/maps/place?o...ey&hnear=Trenton,+MI&cid=17301812084286247883

One of my friend here enjoy go that one every week.


----------



## Glockshot73!

Guys guys, boobie trap on 8 Mile is the place to meet up. Just kidding


----------



## silvetouch

Milwaukee;1191474 said:


> We was think about this one http://maps.google.com/maps/place?o...ey&hnear=Trenton,+MI&cid=17301812084286247883
> 
> One of my friend here enjoy go that one every week.


or here. Thumbs UpThumbs Up http://maps.google.com/maps/place?hl=en&client=firefox-a&rls=org.mozilla:en-USfficial&biw=1016&bih=564&prmdo=1&um=1&ie=UTF-8&q=lakepoint+yacht+club&fb=1&gl=us&hq=lakepoint+yacht+club&hnear=Woodhaven,+MI&cid=6656592591365835514


----------



## Milwaukee

We decided.

Saturday, January 29 · 5:00pm - 12:00a.m.

at Hops & Barley Bar & Grill

18561 Allen Road, Melvindale, MI 48122-1515


----------



## Moonlighter

Dodgetruckman731;1191476 said:


> Guys guys, boobie trap on 8 Mile is the place to meet up. Just kidding


LOL I like that idea just need to stop by the bank for some ones.payup

Hey Mil, did you have an alternate date in mind in case we get another round of snow by the end of the month? If we don't get any snow I can do that, this is going to be funny as all get out 100 plow trucks lined up in a row outside of a bar LOL, Love it.


----------



## cuttingedge13

lawnprolawns;1191380 said:


> Oh.. last year I pulled 17 lawn signs of theirs out of ONE Home Depot parking lot. SEVENTEEN in ONE parking lot in Northville. Crazy.


I keep tring to pull your lawn signs but they are too [email protected]#king heavy!


----------



## Milwaukee

Moonlighter;1191488 said:


> LOL I like that idea just need to stop by the bank for some ones.payup
> 
> Hey Mil, did you have an alternate date in mind in case we get another round of snow by the end of the month? If we don't get any snow I can do that, this is going to be funny as all get out 100 plow trucks lined up in a row outside of a bar LOL, Love it.


Good question but what I am concerned if we set and everybody thought we go and nobody show up could cause issues.

What I am think is wait until near to date then we post to remind go or new date.

Here date Feb 4 and 5 at 5 p.m.


----------



## silvetouch

lawnprolawns;1191380 said:


> Good luck. Mike's Best Snow Removal/Northstar Snow Removal/Snow Guys/ any other $99/year company seems to be tied together. Probably Lawn and Snow King also. I've head 100 stories like this and they all have a bad ending for the people that are either supposed to get paid, or receive service.
> 
> Honestly, Im surprised no one has shot them yet. Post his phone number and we can all bug him..
> 
> Oh.. last year I pulled 17 lawn signs of theirs out of ONE Home Depot parking lot. SEVENTEEN in ONE parking lot in Northville. Crazy.


734-341-0432
248-503-0195

those are the #'s i had for him from a couple a years ago before i knew who he was.


----------



## Moonlighter

Milwaukee;1191496 said:


> Good question but what I am concerned if we set and everybody thought we go and nobody show up could cause issues.
> 
> What I am think is wait until near to date then we post to remind go or new date.
> 
> Here date Feb 4 and 5 at 5 p.m.


No problem Mil.

The strip club on 8 mile is closer to me though LOL. :laughing:


----------



## Milwaukee

Moonlighter;1191523 said:


> No problem Mil.
> 
> The strip club on 8 mile is closer to me though LOL. :laughing:


We could do that in later Feb or March. We try get 2 together meeting before winter over.


----------



## 2FAST4U

Milwaukee;1191484 said:


> We decided.
> 
> Saturday, January 29 · 5:00pm - 12:00a.m.
> 
> at Hops & Barley Bar & Grill
> 
> 18561 Allen Road, Melvindale, MI 48122-1515


Wow thats a long drive, maybe only one or two beers!!! I just want to see 100 plow trucks lined up in a row


----------



## silvetouch

Milwaukee;1191540 said:


> We could do that in later Feb or March. We try get 2 together meeting before winter over.


i can't say i've ever made it to an 8 mile establishment.


----------



## silvetouch

2FAST4U;1191555 said:


> Wow thats a long drive, maybe only one or two beers!!! I just want to see 100 plow trucks lined up in a row


heads up to everyone that drives there truck into Melvindale. DOT will get you either on the way in or out. i think i'll just bring the car.


----------



## 2FAST4U

silvetouch;1191561 said:


> heads up to everyone that drives there truck into Melvindale. DOT will get you either on the way in or out. i think i'll just bring the car.


WOW thats good to know, thanks for the heads up!!!
I vote for the 29
Any one buy there tickets for MGIA yet?


----------



## 2FAST4U

One more thing for all you flyers Alaska wing men is on Nat Geo, pretty cool


----------



## P&M Landscaping

2FAST4U;1191576 said:


> One more thing for all you flyers Alaska wing men is on Nat Geo, pretty cool


What channel is that? I can't find it.


----------



## Plow man Foster

2FAST4U;1191555 said:


> Wow thats a long drive, maybe only one or two beers!!! *I just want to see 100 plow trucks lined up in a row*


I know right!


Thanks Xpress for the update! 
Sounds like we got some work mapped out for us!
I knew it would come eventually!!

right about now we are due for about 3 blizzards 
All these salt events and one 4" storm not including the last 2.5--3 in storm last week
Thats not december weather!


----------



## 2FAST4U

P&M Landscaping;1191588 said:


> What channel is that? I can't find it.


276 on directv 
national geographic channel


----------



## timsteinman30

I have asked before but cant remember. What kind of fan nozzels do you guys use on your boom sprayers? i cant look it up on the site because my computer keeps " not responding" Thanks for the help.


----------



## brookline

A meet up sounds good. 


Thanks for the update Xpress! That's a nice looking forecast.payup:salute:


----------



## caitlyncllc

Thanks for the updates Express!! They sure help out my planning. 
A meeting sounds like fun, it would be nice to meet some of you guys. But, I am a Christian, so I will have to pass on the 8-mile venue. I would be up for a beer...but Melvindale is quite a hike from Fenton. Maybe a meeting farther north for some of the guys up here? Anybody interested?


----------



## Milwaukee

Why not car pool?

I alway do with my friend to visit far away until they beg switch to use mine. 

If it too far. We could try Flint in February if anyone near.


----------



## brookline

Milwaukee;1191684 said:


> Why not car pool?
> 
> I alway do with my friend to visit far away until they beg switch to use mine.
> 
> If it too far. We could try Flint in February if anyone near.


The problem is Mil, most people on this site are from Oakland County area or close by. Us Downriver folks seem to be in the minority.


----------



## Moonlighter

silvetouch;1191561 said:


> heads up to everyone that drives there truck into Melvindale. DOT will get you either on the way in or out. i think i'll just bring the car.


Cool thanks for the heads up on that if I do head down that way I will probably drive the Saturn down. I am also in Oakland County, so it would be a haul for me to get down there, but if that's the spot I guess it will have to work. Novi would be ideal for us northern S.E. guys. Or we can all put where were at on a map and pick somewhere in the middle, I don't know lol, it's still a ways away I figure we can work it out after we all get done making some money.payup


----------



## smoore45

True brookline, we are. But I thought someone mentioned Novi before? That's not a bad "middle" area for all of metro Detroit. I would be up for a meet and would vote somewhere around there. Not too north, too south, too east or too west.


----------



## michigancutter

Well got a call from my mechanic and not good at all. thinking a tie rod just broke turned out to be a list of things, pitman arm, tie rods, upper and lower balls, stablizer, and driver disk was warped. With towing the truck and repairs im looking at 1000 bucks and wont be done till friday. NICE for the up comming storm. Well at least i have one truck left.lol Hoping its a fluffy snow and not heavy.
Its going to be a long long day and night for me.

Would love to meet and greet but melvindale is way to far for me to drive. It would cost me 100.00 in gas just to get there.lol Maybe if you guys have somthing closer i would consider


----------



## Milwaukee

After read this

Well I will talk to several of my friends for great bar grill that isn't expensive overpriced. 

We will try in February and I am try get 97 Expedition.


----------



## ajslands

Milwaukee;1191922 said:


> After read this
> 
> Well I will talk to several of my friends for great bar grill that isn't expensive overpriced.
> 
> We will try in February and I am try get 97 Expedition.


how about mally's 
or blimpy burger (not a bar)


----------



## Milwaukee

ajslands;1191928 said:


> how about mally's
> or blimpy burger (not a bar)


That one I pick allow 18 years old or up but I am sure you could get there due your height.


----------



## brookline

smoore45;1191871 said:


> True brookline, we are. But I thought someone mentioned Novi before? That's not a bad "middle" area for all of metro Detroit. I would be up for a meet and would vote somewhere around there. Not too north, too south, too east or too west.


I think Novi would be very fair. Maybe someone familiar with the area could recommend a suitable establishment


----------



## lawnprolawns

Milwaukee;1191484 said:


> We decided.
> 
> Saturday, January 29 · 5:00pm - 12:00a.m.
> 
> at Hops & Barley Bar & Grill
> 
> 18561 Allen Road, Melvindale, MI 48122-1515


Oh man, my birthday (21st!) is on the 27th and we're celebrating on the 29th. We're going to Toby Keith's I Love this Bar and Grill. Want to move the party there? If there is an alternate date I will try and make it.



cuttingedge13;1191490 said:


> I keep trying to pull your lawn signs but they are too [email protected]#king heavy!


Someone stole one out of my sub in October.. haha. Was that you? 



brookline;1191951 said:


> I think Novi would be very fair. Maybe someone familiar with the area could recommend a suitable establishment


Stingers at Grand River and Wixom has good food and a good looking wait staff. 

I think O'Tools where we met last year on Novi Rd closed down.


----------



## alternative

caitlyncllc;1191676 said:


> *But, I am a Christian, so I will have to pass on the 8-mile venue. *?


So am I, if youre Catholic, just go to confession the next day, you;ll be ok...lol



michigancutter;1191894 said:


> Would love to meet and greet but melvindale is way to far for me to drive. It would cost me 100.00 in gas just to get there.lol Maybe if you guys have somthing closer i would consider


Agree, it too damn far to drive drunk for me...lol
How bout something closer to the north on the Eastside-


----------



## Plow man Foster

Dont let me get you guys off topic but I just watched channel 7 and they say 1-2 by 5PM
then 2-4 by midnight.......


----------



## magnatrac

lawnprolawns;1191999 said:


> Oh man, my birthday (21st!) is on the 27th and we're celebrating on the 29th. We're going to Toby Keith's I Love this Bar and Grill. Want to move the party there? If there is an alternate date I will try and make it.
> 
> Toby keiths would be fine with me ! It would be the same problem though for the guys heading from the south, too far of a drive. On a positive note there is plenty of plow parking and no nazi truck cops handing out tickets to plow guys !!!


----------



## 2FAST4U

Plow man Foster;1192049 said:


> Dont let me get you guys off topic but I just watched channel 7 and they say 1-2 by 5PM
> then 2-4 by midnight.......


Yup saw that too, and they said to keep the shovels out for thisweekend!!!!


----------



## alternative

Jon-Jon's - @ 11 / Mound (Nice, classy joint)


----------



## PowersTree

I'd be down for something on the north side.

Toby Keith would be a good spot.


----------



## Luther

I'm really liking the forecast for the next few days!


----------



## terrapro

Radar is showing alittle bit of snow already. Accuweather has changed from 3.8" to 2.8" for my area.


----------



## Jason Pallas

alternative;1192135 said:


> Jon-Jon's - @ 11 / Mound (Nice, classy joint)


Nothing screams "class" louder than strippers!:laughing:


----------



## Leisure Time LC

Jason Pallas;1192204 said:


> Nothing screams "class" louder than strippers!:laughing:


2nd that lmao :redbounce:redbounce


----------



## alternative

Jason Pallas;1192204 said:


> Nothing screams "class" louder than strippers!:laughing:


You know it! Thumbs Up

Theyre "classier" than the 8mile tramps...
(at least the last time i went there- 10+yrs ago)


----------



## alternative

Already snowing in SCS...dusting on everything!


----------



## Stuffdeer

Not snowing in Southgate...yet, but Accuweather dropped the totals for me to 2.7". This is crap! lol


----------



## P&M Landscaping

Stuffdeer;1192233 said:


> Not snowing in Southgate...yet, but Accuweather dropped the totals for me to 2.7". This is crap! lol


I'm not holding my breath on this storm:realmad:


----------



## 2FAST4U

Snowing in HT already!! Yes i love day time storms


----------



## Leisure Time LC

Nothing here in Westland


----------



## Greenstar lawn

snowing in New Baltimore.


----------



## lawnprolawns

TCLA;1192156 said:


> I'm really liking the forecast for the next few days!


Me too, especially if it stops snowing by midnight or two. Washed my car already this morning, maybe I'll wash my truck also to speed things along... haha


----------



## Lightningllc

I'm sick of winter let's just go to spring. Thanks


----------



## silvetouch

just started to get light flurries downriver


----------



## Luther

Lightningllc;1192263 said:


> I'm sick of winter let's just go to spring. Thanks


Shame on you Justin.....winter's just starting to kick in for us now!


----------



## branhamt

Nothing downriver or in Dearborn yet. Little clearing to west near A2.Is this really gonna happen?? 

Tom 
GREEN THUMB LAWN SERVICE


----------



## smoore45

TCLA;1192156 said:


> I'm really liking the forecast for the next few days!


Yes, Saturday thru Tuesday look interesting... payup


----------



## terrapro

Lightningllc;1192263 said:


> I'm sick of winter let's just go to spring. Thanks





TCLA;1192277 said:


> Shame on you Justin.....winter's just starting to kick in for us now!


I agree with Justin, this relentless something turning into nothing and nothing turning into something is agonizing.

With that said I am going to pick up a load of salt so it won't snow. Or maybe I will go intentionally break some equipment so it will snow.


----------



## Lightningllc

TCLA;1192277 said:


> Shame on you Justin.....winter's just starting to kick in for us now!


I guess I am starting hate winter I like getting up everyday and know what where doing. I guess after 15 years it's just getting old.

It's snowing in novi right now.


----------



## Glockshot73!

Snowing in warren, some treated surfaces have light dusting on them. I wouldnt lose hope guys, if we dont get the quick 2-3 inches around rush hour then my guess is just to get the salters ready, i dont think we will see snow falling until midnight with this system

Christo


----------



## Glockshot73!

Dodgetruckman731;1192322 said:


> Snowing in warren, some treated surfaces have light dusting on them. I wouldnt lose hope guys, if we dont get the quick 2-3 inches around rush hour then my guess is just to get the salters ready, i dont think we will see snow falling until midnight with this system
> 
> Christo


Than again, the storm seems to be starting a swirl, and we might get steady snow until midnight, who knows


----------



## VIPHGM

alternative;1192135 said:


> Jon-Jon's - @ 11 / Mound (Nice, classy joint)


they closed down last time i drove by


----------



## Luther

Lightningllc;1192299 said:


> I guess I am starting hate winter I like getting up everyday and know what where doing. I guess after 15 years it's just getting old.
> 
> It's snowing in novi right now.


I understand.

Burn out can be tough....


----------



## 2FAST4U

Dodgetruckman731;1192322 said:


> Snowing in warren, some treated surfaces have light dusting on them. I wouldnt lose hope guys, if we dont get the quick 2-3 inches around rush hour then my guess is just to get the salters ready, i dont think we will see snow falling until midnight with this system
> 
> Christo


Dont lose hope, xpress said nothing till late after noon!! The weather people said 1-2 by 5 and the rest by midnight


----------



## eatonpaving

*snow*

garden city light snow.....


----------



## alternative

Lightningllc;1192299 said:


> I guess I am starting hate winter I like getting up everyday and know what where doing. I guess after 15 years it's just getting old.
> 
> It's snowing in novi right now.


I think we all prefer the known vs the unknown (summer work is def. easier on the body/mind, but winter work pays more) 
And winter got old for me after the first 2 yrs of plowing, (no vacations, not knowing when you're gonna work next, little or no sleep) but for the last 18 yrs the money *(during decent winters)* has been the only thing keeping me going. payup
Just be happy to be working period...so many people outta work right now, its sick!


----------



## Glockshot73!

VIPHGM;1192342 said:


> they closed down last time i drove by


I think there just remodeling


----------



## michigancutter

alternative;1192375 said:


> I think we all prefer the known vs the unknown (summer work is def. easier on the body/mind, but winter work pays more)
> And winter got old for me after the first 2 yrs of plowing, (no vacations, not knowing when you're gonna work next, little or no sleep) but for the last 18 yrs the money *(during decent winters)* has been the only thing keeping me going. payup
> Just be happy to be working period...so many people outta work right now, its sick!


I agree, the money is great but the time and emotions you put into it can take a toll. I always say im sick of snow but yet i still do it. cant deny the money. You have to love to hate the game!:salute:
At least i am working and making money not sitting in the unemployment line begging for money, like so many people are doing.:crying:


----------



## saltoftheearth

Have some faith. NWS report 3-5 by Wed. morning.


----------



## VIPHGM

well if i have done my math correctly i have measured 50 miles north to south and 50 miles east to west and well here is what i have come up with for a middle grounds of a meeting place that is fair to everyone.... its near a major highway

I figured somewhere around orchard lake rd... which if i remember correctly is near the 12 oaks mall which should have some good places to eat that are large enough to accommodate us all... or somewhere east towards telegraph... i know that they have some brewery's and restaurants right over that way

and i know someone is going to say it.... my lines are off... those were just used for lateral and longitudinal guidance for distance the yellow thumb nail is exactly where 25 miles meets in every direction... and well i think i covered enough in one direction to fit everyone's locations in... so now that the issue is resolved...

I have a great story for everyone.... but its going to require some typing so ill probably have it up after this next few days after this snow... ill probably have to attach it to a word document for anyone that might want to read it so i don't take up to much of the plow site its good though... SO i thought i would mention it... keep everyone in suspense for the time being...


----------



## Metro Lawn

Just did another interview with Channel 2 News. I am guessing it will be on at 5 today.


----------



## Lightningllc

Gotta love it I'm out bidding lawn cutting and snow.

Gotta love it


----------



## branhamt

Lightning you must have gotten a request from Meijer also? Or advertising working for you?


----------



## Lightningllc

Ya that's one of 13 big companies


----------



## silvetouch

branhamt;1192476 said:


> Lightning you must have gotten a request from Meijer also? Or advertising working for you?


Meijers is good for $10-$20 per acre.


----------



## Jason Pallas

Metro Lawn;1192423 said:


> Just did another interview with Channel 2 News. I am guessing it will be on at 5 today.


You're such a media w*H*0*r*E .


----------



## Milwaukee

Do anyone know bar grill around Farmington Hills ? I know some are 18 years old so we need know if they allow. We have some Christian here that is serious about their religion so we can't pick striped club. 


Or surprise Lawnpro's birthday if he approve.  

Toby Keith's
4698 Baldwin Road, Auburn Hills, MI

Hops & Barley Bar & Grill 
18561 Allen Road, Melvindale,

We need vote which one? 

For us we probability car pool to Auburn Hills.


----------



## TheXpress2002

...........well within 7 mins on the timing of the storm. Forecast same as yesterday.


----------



## saltoftheearth

*Perfect*



TheXpress2002;1192516 said:


> ...........well within 7 mins on the timing of the storm. Forecast same as yesterday.


Xpress, Thanks for your hard work. Snow was at 2pm on the nose, in Oak Park.


----------



## magnatrac

Metro Lawn;1192423 said:


> Just did another interview with Channel 2 News. I am guessing it will be on at 5 today.


 So whats next , reality T.V. ? A day in the life of a big city snow removal contractor !!! You could drive around yelling at everyone , fix broken equipment , complaining about not making enough money !!! You know the basic reality T.V. kind of stuff :laughing:

, shaun


----------



## lawnprolawns

magnatrac;1192532 said:


> So whats next , reality T.V. ? A day in the life of a big city snow removal contractor !!! You could drive around yelling at everyone , fix broken equipment , complaining about not making enough money !!! You know the basic reality T.V. kind of stuff :laughing:
> 
> , shaun


Like on Swamp Loggers.. they always claim they barely break even or lose money. Every day, every week... Somehow I doubt that is the case.. gotta be turning at least a little profit.


----------



## michigancutter

Metro Lawn;1192423 said:


> Just did another interview with Channel 2 News. I am guessing it will be on at 5 today.


Man, They sure like to interview you! Just dont ever screw somone or have a pissed off customer cause they know where you live, then you really be on the news.

No snow by yet but i see its comming.


----------



## Lightningllc

Half to 3/4 in Brighton And laying sum salt down it's working good


----------



## Danhoe

*Get together*

Buddys Pizza, got something for everyone, including gluten free pizza for me. Large venue, and in the middle. Northwestern Hwy and Middlebelt


----------



## TheXpress2002

Damn this storm is sexy. Nice easy push, and the timing is a tall drink of water on a hot summers day.


----------



## Sharpcut 1

TheXpress2002;1192650 said:


> Damn this storm is sexy. Nice easy push, and the timing is a tall drink of water on a hot summers day.


You have a lyrical command of the english language, Mr. Express!!
You make it sound so seductive!!


----------



## 2FAST4U

TheXpress2002;1192650 said:


> Damn this storm is sexy. Nice easy push, and the timing is a tall drink of water on a hot summers day.


Yea first good timed storm we had all year kind a giving me a woodie!!!!


----------



## Five Star Lawn Care LLC

looks to me like the last couple of radar soundings have shown the system losing power....is it supposed to get more intense again or are we just looking at 8 more hours of this light misty snow?


what timeis everyone planning on sending the trucks out tonight?


----------



## Five Star Lawn Care LLC

2FAST4U;1192666 said:


> Yea first good timed storm we had all year kind a giving me a woodie!!!!


im not going to lie either...i woke up with one too.Thumbs UpThumbs Up

popped a couple Viagra and she is still holding strong. wesport


----------



## Stuffdeer

Heading out around 10 or 11 tonight as long as it quiets down first


----------



## Allor Outdoor

Five Star Lawn Care LLC;1192674 said:


> looks to me like the last couple of radar soundings have shown the system losing power....is it supposed to get more intense again or are we just looking at 8 more hours of this light misty snow?
> 
> what timeis everyone planning on sending the trucks out tonight?


I have scheduled my guys to get to the shop at 1:00am.

Xpress...do you think the accumulation will be over by then?

Thanks!


----------



## flykelley

Ok Guys
Im looking to buy around 25-30 tons of salt in the next week, don't really want to buy 50 and have to store whats left over this summer. Best price right now is $66.00 a ton delivered to my yard in Pontiac. Anybody have a better deal or any leads?

Mike


----------



## Jason Pallas

Nice job John/Metro - you made the first 5 minutes on Fox 2. Almost the lead story - if Uof M hadn't hired Hoke...... always the bridesmaid ehh....?


----------



## Sharpcut 1

Supposedly suppose to snow all the way through 8AM, but taper off around 5AM. Xpress??


----------



## terrapro

Five Star Lawn Care LLC;1192674 said:


> looks to me like the last couple of radar soundings have shown the system losing power....is it supposed to get more intense again or are we just looking at 8 more hours of this light misty snow?
> 
> what timeis everyone planning on sending the trucks out tonight?


We just got back from our first sidewalks and saltings. We will be going out again around 9-10 for a couple and then back out around three to finish up.


----------



## Moonlighter

I'm thinking I'll head out around 11-12pm cleanup all the subs and resi's and finish with the commercials by the time rush hour hits. Love overnight plowing no one on the road but us.


----------



## Glockshot73!

Moonlighter;1192731 said:


> I'm thinking I'll head out around 11-12pm cleanup all the subs and resi's and finish with the commercials by the time rush hour hits. Love overnight plowing no one on the road but us.


Love overnight plowing too, makes the job so much easier


----------



## P&M Landscaping

I'm headed out around midnight as well. Just pushed the driveway and it's a nice light poweder:redbouncepayup


----------



## silvetouch

flykelley;1192694 said:


> Ok Guys
> Im looking to buy around 25-30 tons of salt in the next week, don't really want to buy 50 and have to store whats left over this summer. Best price right now is $66.00 a ton delivered to my yard in Pontiac. Anybody have a better deal or any leads?
> 
> Mike


I'm working on a few orders... I will let you know what I come up with


----------



## flykelley

silvetouch;1192787 said:


> I'm working on a few orders... I will let you know what I come up with


Hi Silvertouch, sounds good would like to do something by the end of the week.

Mike


----------



## cuttingedge13

TCLA;1192277 said:


> Shame on you Justin.....winter's just starting to kick in for us now!


Damn, I was hoping it was almost over!


----------



## terrapro

We are at 1.5-1.75" pretty much everywhere but the treated areas. From the looks of it we will end up 2-3" total out here. That is fine with me, just enough to hit the 2" triggers.


----------



## Leisure Time LC

Here is what I did today..... Got the plow on the stake and ready for battle 8'6 boss superduty. We are headed out at midnight


----------



## 2FAST4U

Headed out at 2!!! Still snowing good in chesterfield.


----------



## Lightningllc

Going for a ride fun fun


----------



## Allor Outdoor

Justin, I was looking at one of these earlier this summer...how do you like it?
Did you buy it new? I am still trying to justify getting one, but I'm having a hard time coming up with a good reason other than " because it looks like fun"


----------



## Lightningllc

I used to ride motocross and the rzr rides like a dirt bike we just flew across the lake at 55 into a donut. I love this toy, take it up trail riding, take it to the Ice cream shop because I made it sreet legal. 
I'm thinking of selling my crf 450 because I like this better.

It is a workhorse to we pulled out 5 24 foot pontoons with it and a 20' race boat.

Love it glad I bought it.


----------



## lawnprolawns

flykelley;1192694 said:


> Ok Guys
> Im looking to buy around 25-30 tons of salt in the next week, don't really want to buy 50 and have to store whats left over this summer. Best price right now is $66.00 a ton delivered to my yard in Pontiac. Anybody have a better deal or any leads?
> 
> Mike


Sounds expensive seeing as how I pay $68/ton picked up at Begonia Brothers. Maybe because it is a small load it's more. Maybe TCLA can hook you up??

Off to  for an hour then head out. Got 4-5" in most areas now. Yikes.


----------



## michigancutter

2-3 inches my ass!! Just left the warren area and theres at least 5 inches and still comming strong.
Got home and have about 4-5 here. I thought they said 1-3 for tonight.
Oh well off to bed for a couple then out by 2 to finish up. Be safe tonight guys


----------



## terrapro

lawnprolawns;1193137 said:


> Sounds expensive seeing as how I pay $68/ton picked up at Begonia Brothers. Maybe because it is a small load it's more. Maybe TCLA can hook you up??
> 
> Off to  for an hour then head out. Got 4-5" in most areas now. Yikes.


Yeah I swear the place here in Howell ships for $56 per ton plus $75 delivery.

Salted too much this afternoon...or maybe not enough. Just shoveled 1" of wet cement because it didn't melt off. :crying:

Still not more than 3" here that I have found yet.


----------



## alternative

Hey Mike *(michigancutter) -- you still need a sidewalk laborer.. check this out. If he really needs money, he should be on your site shoveling @ any time.

http://detroit.craigslist.org/mcb/hss/2156054775.html


----------



## Lightningllc

We almost have everything plowed


----------



## GimmeSnow!!

if there is anyone in the waterford area that could give us a hand we just lost the trans on one of our trucks please call 248 935 7752


----------



## Milwaukee

Amazing lot people from here is despair for shovel guys.

I tried get those guys for some reason they refused.

Very busy snowstorm.


----------



## Allor Outdoor

Awesome...3/4 of the way through the plow route and everything is getting covered back over! So much for this bring over at midnight


----------



## PowersTree

Who needs a shovel crew. Call or text. We are almost done. 248.230.0644


----------



## Lightningllc

What a night,


----------



## caitlyncllc

Poof. What a beautiful day.


----------



## TheXpress2002

This has been the worst night in my 10 years in business. I literally want to cry, and I am not ashamed to say it.


----------



## BossPlow2010

TheXpress2002;1193499 said:


> This has been the worst night in my 10 years in business. I literally want to cry, and I am not ashamed to say it.


What happend?
I know what will help! You giving us the forcast for this weekend.
But seriously, the best way to heal is to talk about it with your peers.


----------



## Moonlighter

Well not a bad night for me the only thing I broke was a plow guide. Off to get some rest, hopefully everyone had a good night. Sorry to hear you had a horrible evening Express it will get better it has to right.


----------



## Milwaukee

Who know once you plow that area in 1 hour there 2":crying: Waste time for redo we did like third times before snow finally slow down around 1-2 a.m.


I hope anyone on here don't have break down lists since snow is pretty light to push.


Now off to bed for nap.


----------



## 2FAST4U

All done, not a bad night. Only broke the return spring on the left side of the plow all ready fixed


----------



## Allor Outdoor

3 things I learned from this storm:
1) it really drives me NUTS when customers call me at 10pm, to ask if we are planning on plowing tonight
2) getting really sick of people giving me their "sob" stories as to why I should plow their driveway for free or at a heavy discount. 
3) it still puts a smile on my face when I get back to the office after a night of plowing and find a handful of checks sitting in my mailbox!


----------



## terrapro

Just got back in alittle bit ago. Finishing up paper work so I can take a shower and a nap.

Fixed the our saltdogg push spreader and my earthway breaks in half at the handle. I don't have good luck with push spreaders.

Anyone used this Earthway spreader?
http://www.rittenhouse.ca/asp/Product.asp?PG=2135


----------



## TheXpress2002

Well where to start. 

The "event" started off very well. Beef Jerky, Arizona ice tea, and Bruce Springsteen. Then 10:17pm came around. 

Truck one the plow stops going up and down. So limp it back to the shop and it's a blown motor.

So I get truck two going early. 27 minutes later I get the call the plow isn't going up and down. Well take a guess....what a cowinkie dink.....another blown motor. 

So realizing they are a lost cause for what I called one sexy event, I hop back into my truck top it off with 1000 gallons of liquid, drive maybe 5 miles. All the sudden battery light comes on and as fast as it comes on the truck is totally dead. Well 3 weeks ago I replaced the old alternator with a nice beautiful shiny 145 amp alternator at a wonderful cost of $350. Tow strap to the shop courtesy of the plowless truck. Open the hood and the shiny beautiful alternator looks like a 10 year old hunk of metal.

This is on top of myself spending 8 hours on Monday, doing a head to toe inspection on all the trucks. 

I have had the one truck or plow go down but never could I imagine 3 pieces of updated equipment with tip top maintenance all fail at the same time.

So tomorrow looks to be a 12 hour day in the shop


----------



## PowersTree

It doesn't matter how new you stuff is. It all breaks. Three in one night though, that sucks!!

Got a buddy looking for a truck side mount. He some how twisted his up last night. 2006 Ford SD. Western Ultra


----------



## PowersTree

Allor Outdoor;1193661 said:


> 3 things I learned from this storm:
> 1) it really drives me NUTS when customers call me at 10pm, to ask if we are planning on plowing tonight
> 2) getting really sick of people giving me their "sob" stories as to why I should plow their driveway for free or at a heavy discount.
> 3) it still puts a smile on my face when I get back to the office after a night of plowing and find a handful of checks sitting in my mailbox!


I have a lady that has called me twice now, just to make sure I WOULDNT be there between 10pm and 7am. Both times, waking me up, cause her number makes it through my call screen.


----------



## flykelley

TheXpress2002;1193728 said:


> Well where to start.
> 
> The "event" started off very well. Beef Jerky, Arizona ice tea, and Bruce Springsteen. Then 10:17pm came around.
> 
> Truck one the plow stops going up and down. So limp it back to the shop and it's a blown motor.
> 
> So I get truck two going early. 27 minutes later I get the call the plow isn't going up and down. Well take a guess....what a cowinkie dink.....another blown motor.
> 
> So realizing they are a lost cause for what I called one sexy event, I hop back into my truck top it off with 1000 gallons of liquid, drive maybe 5 miles. All the sudden battery light comes on and as fast as it comes on the truck is totally dead. Well 3 weeks ago I replaced the old alternator with a nice beautiful shiny 145 amp alternator at a wonderful cost of $350. Tow strap to the shop courtesy of the plowless truck. Open the hood and the shiny beautiful alternator looks like a 10 year old hunk of metal.
> 
> This is on top of myself spending 8 hours on Monday, doing a head to toe inspection on all the trucks.
> 
> I have had the one truck or plow go down but never could I imagine 3 pieces of updated equipment with tip top maintenance all fail at the same time.
> 
> So tomorrow looks to be a 12 hour day in the shop


I hate days like these, how can Murphys law bite you three times in one storm. Im starting toi think its a good idea to keep a extra alterator in the gargage on the shevles, they never go out when the parts stores are open.

Mike


----------



## flykelley

terrapro;1193679 said:


> Just got back in alittle bit ago. Finishing up paper work so I can take a shower and a nap.
> 
> Fixed the our saltdogg push spreader and my earthway breaks in half at the handle. I don't have good luck with push spreaders.
> 
> Anyone used this Earthway spreader?
> http://www.rittenhouse.ca/asp/Product.asp?PG=2135


Spend the money and buy a snowex one you will like it. I haven't even used mine this year bought a snow ex salt scoop and use bulk out of the back of the truck.

Mike


----------



## P&M Landscaping

terrapro;1193679 said:


> Just got back in alittle bit ago. Finishing up paper work so I can take a shower and a nap.
> 
> Fixed the our saltdogg push spreader and my earthway breaks in half at the handle. I don't have good luck with push spreaders.
> 
> Anyone used this Earthway spreader?
> http://www.rittenhouse.ca/asp/Product.asp?PG=2135


I have nothing but good things to say about my Shindaiwa. Good quality for the price.


----------



## asps4u

Ok so, I have these 2 half acre commercial lots, side by side. This is now our 3rd plowable event, and each time I got to these accounts during the previous two events, a different contractor was there plowing them, then last night I pulled up, and wouldn't you know, there was yet another different contractor plowing my lots. These lots are part of an industrial park that all have their lots connected at the back, so I don't know if these guys are subs with no site maps, and they're just plowing & salting all the lots in the park, or what. Now mind you, neither one of my lots want salt, but these guys are salting everything. I wonder if anyone wonders why they're going through so much extra salt each storm?  My customers have even questioned if I'm salting for free since they declined salt, and I've explained to them the situation and that someone else is providing that service to them for free and sooner or later it may come to an end. So for the time being, these particular pre-paid seasonal accounts are 100% profit to me. I almost feel guilty sitting there watching these guys  ......................................almost


----------



## terrapro

flykelley;1193808 said:


> Spend the money and buy a snowex one you will like it. I haven't even used mine this year bought a snow ex salt scoop and use bulk out of the back of the truck.
> 
> Mike


Want to sell it?



P&M Landscaping;1193811 said:


> I have nothing but good things to say about my Shindaiwa. Good quality for the price.


When and where did you purchase it? Has it seen much use? This year we are putting down a minimum of 500lbs per event with the spreaders. Will it put down bulk?


----------



## flykelley

terrapro;1193844 said:


> Want to sell it?
> 
> When and where did you purchase it? Has it seen much use? This year we are putting down a minimum of 500lbs per event with the spreaders. Will it put down bulk?


Hi Cole
I thought about it but I have had to spread salt in a lot with a walk behind spreader before! It sucks when you only have one salter so I think I will keep it just in case the salt quits on me. When you are a one man show you have to have options when things break or quit.

Mike


----------



## P&M Landscaping

terrapro;1193844 said:


> Want to sell it?
> 
> When and where did you purchase it? Has it seen much use? This year we are putting down a minimum of 500lbs per event with the spreaders. Will it put down bulk?


I got it at the beginning of the season. I put down 550lbs per storm as well and is holding up great thus far. I purchased mine from Riverview Lawn and Snow down here by me.


----------



## flykelley

P&M Landscaping;1193853 said:


> I got it at the beginning of the season. I put down 550lbs per storm as well and is holding up great thus far. I purchased mine from Riverview Lawn and Snow down here by me. Mike, what are you complaining about?! I spread all my lots with a walkbehind!


Not complaining at all, gets a little cold out there when you have to do it but to me you do what ever you need to do to get the job done. They will throw some salt I will say that. Had to do a mile of subdivision roads with it one day.

Mike


----------



## flykelley

Milwaukee;1193536 said:


> Who know once you plow that area in 1 hour there 2":crying: Waste time for redo we did like third times before snow finally slow down around 1-2 a.m.
> 
> I hope anyone on here don't have break down lists since snow is pretty light to push.
> 
> Now off to bed for nap.


Mil thats why they have radar on the cell phones now, that way you don't have to redo them 2 or 3 times!

Mike


----------



## Plow man Foster

I really didnt know it was supposed to snow all day again!
Might have to go out and salt again Its coming down in WB right now


----------



## terrapro

flykelley;1193852 said:


> Hi Cole
> I thought about it but I have had to spread salt in a lot with a walk behind spreader before! It sucks when you only have one salter so I think I will keep it just in case the salt quits on me. When you are a one man show you have to have options when things break or quit.
> 
> Mike


No problem, I completely understand.



P&M Landscaping;1193853 said:


> I got it at the beginning of the season. I put down 550lbs per storm as well and is holding up great thus far. I purchased mine from Riverview Lawn and Snow down here by me.


Does it put down bulk? Is it the 41RS or 76RS model? We have a pair of shin hedge trimers that have a ton of hours on them and have never failed me.


----------



## P&M Landscaping

terrapro;1193869 said:


> No problem, I completely understand.
> 
> Does it put down bulk? Is it the 41RS 76RS model? We have a pair of shin hedge trimers that have a ton of hours on them and have never failed me.


I went with the bigger 76RS model. It has way better components, all metal and no plastic. I haven't run bulk, but I don't see any issues. Only thing is that I had to pull the metal grate on the inside to allow enough material to flow. Other than that I like it.


----------



## Plow man Foster

Hey does anyone know how much snow we should be expecting saturday night into sunday??????
Xpress????


----------



## P&M Landscaping

Plow man Foster;1193907 said:


> Hey does anyone know how much snow we should be expecting saturday night into sunday??????
> Xpress????


According to weather.gov 1"-3"


----------



## GimmeSnow!!

Thank you to everyone that gave me a call today for help, that was awesome, only had to sub out three lots. My guys are sore as hell though because I had to send a crew out with snowblowers to do driveways to keep up. Amazingly we had no complaints besides a few drifts. So I've never had a trans go out before, what should I do? Used, Rebuild, Junkyard? I was talking to people today and it sounds like rebuild is the best bet. Someone told me $1600 and they could have it done by friday if I drop it off early morning. I'm not sure if that is realistic, he might just be telling me that to get me to go with him. Is that a good deal? Realistic time-frame?


----------



## Plow man Foster

GimmeSnow!!;1193966 said:


> Thank you to everyone that gave me a call today for help, that was awesome, only had to sub out three lots. My guys are sore as hell though because I had to send a crew out with snowblowers to do driveways to keep up. Amazingly we had no complaints besides a few drifts. So I've never had a trans go out before, what should I do? Used, Rebuild, Junkyard? I was talking to people today and it sounds like rebuild is the best bet. Someone told me $1600 and they could have it done by friday if I drop it off early morning. I'm not sure if that is realistic, he might just be telling me that to get me to go with him. Is that a good deal? Realistic time-frame?


i've never had a trans go out but i've had my 2500's transfer case go out and i took it to mu buddy Mark (whos a mechanic) And he had it *rebuilt* for about that price and it was back to me about 4 days later.....

Take it to Marx Auto In pontiac (you can google it and get the address)
What ever he has you pay will be WAYYY less than any dealer will charge you 
He does reliable work too.

Took him my 2500 and it has been running ever since! Gets a little better gas mileage too!


----------



## P&M Landscaping

http://detroit.craigslist.org/mcb/for/2154540387.html

Boss Wings, someone could get a killer deal!


----------



## terrapro

GimmeSnow!!;1193966 said:


> Thank you to everyone that gave me a call today for help, that was awesome, only had to sub out three lots. My guys are sore as hell though because I had to send a crew out with snowblowers to do driveways to keep up. Amazingly we had no complaints besides a few drifts. So I've never had a trans go out before, what should I do? Used, Rebuild, Junkyard? I was talking to people today and it sounds like rebuild is the best bet. Someone told me $1600 and they could have it done by friday if I drop it off early morning. I'm not sure if that is realistic, he might just be telling me that to get me to go with him. Is that a good deal? Realistic time-frame?


Trans shops seem to be the worst of the hit and miss mechanics, you get a 50/50 chance on them doing a good job in my experience.

I replaced a trans with junkyard trans on a truck three times before sending to a local shop for rebuild because I couldn't get a good one. I knew the shop and had them rebuild it better than new for around 2G loaded with royal purple. Lowered 2/4, redone suspension all around, 1990 1500c/k 120k could only get $1200 for her, broke my heart. Sold to a couple mexicans and made their day...about 5K on the trans when sold...probaly sell for around 5K today


----------



## Do It All Do It Right

The 1st storm this year I'd like to forget we had 2 trans go out and a rear wheel fall off our load 350 dump. We replaced the trans with a jasper 75k mile warranty 3year. Cost us 2100 for the trans and it works great.


----------



## Milwaukee

Ditto

I like forgot how hard to plow with skidsteer first time with those wet cement snow and 40 mph chill wind below -15oF in no enclosed skidsteer.


----------



## michigancutter

alternative;1193309 said:


> Hey Mike *(michigancutter) -- you still need a sidewalk laborer.. check this out. If he really needs money, he should be on your site shoveling @ any time.
> 
> http://detroit.craigslist.org/mcb/hss/2156054775.html


Man thats sucks that a parent has to post somthing like that just to put food on the table.
lol, he probally would be reliable if he needs the money. personally im done with craigslist workers they never work out of the just plain suck balls.
Im going to start hiring hatians. ussmileyflag


----------



## IC-Smoke

Snapped a photo today while pushing a drift back. First plowable snow for the season


----------



## newhere

Wooow just got done with round 1, that's over 30 hours of plowing. Time for a nap and then touch ups tomorrow. Only forgot about one driveway! Eeeek not good but it was a one time call in drive.


----------



## alternative

michigancutter;1194468 said:


> Man thats sucks that a parent has to post somthing like that just to put food on the table.
> lol, he probally would be reliable if he needs the money. personally im done with craigslist workers they never work out of the just plain suck balls.
> Im going to start hiring hatians. ussmileyflag


Ha, thats perfect..since you can probably pay them with the weed that youre growing. :laughing: "Ya Mon..we plow snow, but first take care of head!"

Hell, just keep your wife working with you..****...she was was outworking those other 2 guys you had with you yesterday..lol. But then again, they were distracted- constantly checkin her out when she was shoveling. lol 
Better watch that! ^
You dont wanna be the next 'Green Dart Enterprises" --(Thats an entire story, that I cant really post on a public forum) *lol


----------



## michigancutter

alternative;1194613 said:


> Ha, thats perfect..since you can probably pay them with the weed that youre growing. :laughing: "Ya Mon..we plow snow, but first take care of head!"
> 
> Hell, just keep your wife working with you..****...she was was outworking those other 2 guys you had with you yesterday..lol. But then again, they were distracted- constantly checkin her out when she was shoveling. lol
> Better watch that! ^
> You dont wanna be the next 'Green Dart Enterprises" --(Thats an entire story, that I cant really post on a public forum) *lol


I didnt even think of paying them in weed.:laughing:
I know its pretty bad that a 5ft 100lb girl can out shovel 2 grown men.:laughing:
The guys would be if that ever happened.lol
im not worried


----------



## MikeLawnSnowLLC

alternative;1194613 said:


> Ha, thats perfect..since you can probably pay them with the weed that youre growing. :laughing: "Ya Mon..we plow snow, but first take care of head!"
> 
> Hell, just keep your wife working with you..****...she was was outworking those other 2 guys you had with you yesterday..lol. But then again, they were distracted- constantly checkin her out when she was shoveling. lol
> Better watch that! ^
> You dont wanna be the next 'Green Dart Enterprises" --(Thats an entire story, that I cant really post on a public forum) *lol


Oh god Green Dart don't even get me started on that guy!


----------



## michigancutter

need a load of calcium for tomorrow, anyone on the eastside have some for sale???
looking for 300 galons. thanks


----------



## timsteinman30

I asked before the storm but will ask again, What kind of nozzels do you guys use un your liquid booms? What model and number? Thanks for the help


----------



## Metro Lawn

michigancutter;1194729 said:


> need a load of calcium for tomorrow, anyone on the eastside have some for sale???
> looking for 300 galons. thanks


Are you having trouble getting loads? I always have it if you need some. Dale's is selling it too.


----------



## Metro Lawn

alternative;1194613 said:


> You dont wanna be the next 'Green Dart Enterprises" --(Thats an entire story, that I cant really post on a public forum) *lol


Sean, you have a problem with Don and Nancy??? :laughing:


----------



## michigancutter

Metro Lawn;1194952 said:


> Are you having trouble getting loads? I always have it if you need some. Dale's is selling it too.


DALES IS A RIPOFF!!!!! .75 a gallon come on. I know hes paying .20 from the chloride guy!! but i do need a load for tomorrow. How much for 300 gallons???


----------



## michigancutter

timsteinman30;1194830 said:


> I asked before the storm but will ask again, What kind of nozzels do you guys use un your liquid booms? What model and number? Thanks for the help


I use stainless steel tips. They are 10gpm tips that screw into my spray bar. i dont know the model number but got them from tractor supply company.


----------



## timsteinman30

thanks micutter, ANY one else have input?? Would like to look at all nozzels. What do you use??? And where did you get them?


----------



## alternative

Metro Lawn;1194956 said:


> Sean, you have a problem with Don and Nancy??? :laughing:


Oh no, I love getting calls from thier past customers and charging them double- usually shocked when they hear the price...but once they see that we actually use blowers instead of the mower to blow off the concrete and use steel blade edgers instead of the whip to edge, they seem to forget all about the $13 difference in price. :laughing:
Should be called "Green Dirt"--- but i wont bash, I know he's your buddy John.:


----------



## terrapro

Anyone selling any plow trucks or plows?


----------



## Milwaukee

terrapro;1195044 said:


> Anyone selling any plow trucks or plows?


Have 95 F250 with 8' western pro unimount.

Have 2 guys come tonight to look at it.


----------



## terrapro

Milwaukee;1195069 said:


> Have 95 F250 with 8' western pro unimount.
> 
> Have 2 guys come tonight to look at it.


Yeah did you come up with a price with the plow?


----------



## Plow man Foster

timsteinman30;1194997 said:


> thanks micutter, ANY one else have input?? Would like to look at all nozzels. What do you use??? And where did you get them?


I really have no clue where mine came from but at the moment its 2 nozzles that fan across the whole back of the truck plus an extra foot past the truck. My buddy did my whole sprayer for me. All i know is they were 100 bucks a pop!

Ask Metro if he'll sell you some nozzles! He builds his sprayers so im sure he knows where you can get them....


----------



## Lightningllc

I own a car wash so I use the nozzles from carwash, The nozzle i found to be the best is a 3207 it is 3.5 gal a minute and a wide fan I run 10 on my bar.

There is a car wash supplier located on newburgh in livonia called powerbrite.

You can use larger tips but these work for me. and there only $3.50 a tip


----------



## terrapro

Anyone have any thoughts on tonight? Looks like we will just get an inch out here. 

Accuweather is so bipolar, within 2 minutes they changed the forecast from 2.8" to 1.6" for the "on the way" forecast.


----------



## asps4u

terrapro;1195294 said:


> Anyone have any thoughts on tonight? Looks like we will just get an inch out here.
> 
> Accuweather is so bipolar, within 2 minutes they changed the forecast from 2.8" to 1.6" for the "on the way" forecast.


Mine just changed from 1.7" to 2.7" in the same time frame


----------



## Lightningllc

intellicast is saying 1-2 inches, accuweather is saying .4 and weather.com is saying 1 inch or less. Does anyone have a clue what we are getting. sounds like its gonna snow from 11pm to 2 am.


----------



## lawnprolawns

This section of the site took 2 passes. There was a good 4-5" on most. Put 41 miles on in one site. Yikes.


----------



## Metro Lawn

alternative;1195034 said:


> Oh no, I love getting calls from thier past customers and charging them double- usually shocked when they hear the price...but once they see that we actually use blowers instead of the mower to blow off the concrete and use steel blade edgers instead of the whip to edge, they seem to forget all about the $13 difference in price. :laughing:
> Should be called "Green Dirt"--- but i wont bash, I know he's your buddy John.:


Yeah, I know. They have been around longer than any of us.... makes you wonder...


----------



## lawnprolawns

John, I like the "As Seen On TV". How true.. lol


----------



## Matson Snow

lawnprolawns;1195363 said:


> This section of the site took 2 passes. There was a good 4-5" on most. Put 41 miles on in one site. Yikes.


I see some Windrows back there...Better Clean those up...Just Kidding Looks Good..:waving:...


----------



## Lightningllc

lawnprolawns;1195363 said:


> This section of the site took 2 passes. There was a good 4-5" on most. Put 41 miles on in one site. Yikes.


How about that auger??????


----------



## lawnprolawns

Matson Snow;1195423 said:


> I see some Windrows back there...Better Clean those up...Just Kidding Looks Good..:waving:...


Naaaa it's a site I do for Jim. Gotta give him something to plow. (You'd never now, after three years I STILL don't have magnets!):crying:



Lightningllc;1195442 said:


> How about that auger??????


Just sent you a PM about an hour ago.


----------



## P&M Landscaping

lawnprolawns;1195363 said:


> This section of the site took 2 passes. There was a good 4-5" on most. Put 41 miles on in one site. Yikes.


Here's my storm picture


----------



## Matson Snow

lawnprolawns;1195466 said:


> Naaaa it's a site I do for Jim. Gotta give him something to plow. (You'd never now, after three years I STILL don't have magnets!):crying:
> 
> Just sent you a PM about an hour ago.


AJ needs some magnets too.......:waving:


----------



## Matson Snow

P&M Landscaping;1195498 said:


> Here's my storm picture


Looks like Driver Abuse to me.....:laughing::laughing:


----------



## ajslands

Matson Snow;1195500 said:


> AJ needs some magnets too.......:waving:


Hey why don't you go scare the $h!t out of him!


----------



## Matson Snow

ajslands;1195549 said:


> Hey why don't you go scare the $h!t out of him!


Didn't mean to scare you AJ.....Just keeping an Eye on You....


----------



## P&M Landscaping

Matson Snow;1195560 said:


> Didn't mean to scare you AJ.....Just keeping an Eye on You....


What did ya sneak up on AJ over at Ford?


----------



## Matson Snow

P&M Landscaping;1195563 said:


> What did ya sneak up on AJ over at Ford?


Nope.....Airport...:salute:


----------



## P&M Landscaping

Matson Snow;1195568 said:


> Nope.....Airport...:salute:


I'd be scared too. You terrify me! :laughing:


----------



## Matson Snow

P&M Landscaping;1195570 said:


> I'd be scared too. You terrify me! :laughing:


Thank You...Thats my Goal...To scare Kids...:laughing:


----------



## Lightningllc

xpress anytime you want to chime in, weather please


----------



## lawnprolawns

Matson Snow;1195572 said:


> Thank You...Thats my Goal...To scare Kids...:laughing:


Sounds like you all have fun.. Jim sticks me by myself in one site for 3-4 hours every storm. Lately there has been a bit of wildlife activity though. Some deer, squirrels, rabbits, cats, and last time, a fox! It was running around for about five minutes. Right in the middle of Livonia.. haha.


----------



## brookline

lawnprolawns;1195646 said:


> Sounds like you all have fun.. Jim sticks me by myself in one site for 3-4 hours every storm. Lately there has been a bit of wildlife activity though. Some deer, squirrels, rabbits, cats, and last time, a fox! It was running around for about five minutes. Right in the middle of Livonia.. haha.


Speaking of wildlife, I had three deer dart right in front of me on Sibley Tuesday night. Inches from catching my plow.


----------



## lawnprolawns

Thinking of ditching my 8'6" Western MVP Pro-Plus V-Blade and going back to a straight. Anyone want to trade with some cash? 2009, like new, will put new edges on before the sale. Looking for another Ultramount.


----------



## procut

lawnprolawns;1195892 said:


> Thinking of ditching my 8'6" Western MVP Pro-Plus V-Blade and going back to a straight. Anyone want to trade with some cash? 2009, like new, will put new edges on before the sale. Looking for another Ultramount.


Why do you want to go back to a straight? Seems like everyone who has a Vee vows they'ee never go back.


----------



## cuttingedge13

Its nice to have a straight blade in big lots where you push everything to one side.


----------



## terrapro

procut;1195910 said:


> Why do you want to go back to a straight? Seems like everyone who has a Vee vows they'ee never go back.


Yep.



cuttingedge13;1195917 said:


> Its nice to have a straight blade in big lots where you push everything to one side.


A V can be a straight blade.



lawnprolawns;1195892 said:


> Thinking of ditching my 8'6" Western MVP Pro-Plus V-Blade and going back to a straight. Anyone want to trade with some cash? 2009, like new, will put new edges on before the sale. Looking for another Ultramount.


Is it just to heavy or something? Maybe you need to try a Boss V. How much are you selling it for? Why don't you swap out the blade on one of your other trucks?


----------



## terrapro

Have a light dusting here, trucks ready to go salt in the early AM.


----------



## lawnprolawns

procut;1195910 said:


> Why do you want to go back to a straight? Seems like everyone who has a Vee vows they'ee never go back.


Well if I tell you all this, no one will want it! Just kidding..

A bit heavy for my taste. Darn Chevy's and torsion bars/low front ends. My F250 would have been a better match for this. Not terrible though.

Trip edges seem a little hard to trip = it gets rough hitting some curbs etc.

I rarely use the V/Scoop for what I'm doing. Nothing some wings cant handle. And for how many miles I'm putting on the plow, I would rather pay $90 for an edge than $260.

See, now no one wants it! Honestly though, it is a nice plow and works great, I'm just trying to lighten things up and save some $$. If I keep it, I wont be too upset. Not sure what it's worth.. $4000 maybe?


----------



## Greenstar lawn

lawnprolawns;1195958 said:


> Well if I tell you all this, no one will want it! Just kidding..
> 
> A bit heavy for my taste. Darn Chevy's and torsion bars/low front ends. My F250 would have been a better match for this. Not terrible though.
> 
> Trip edges seem a little hard to trip = it gets rough hitting some curbs etc.
> 
> I rarely use the V/Scoop for what I'm doing. Nothing some wings cant handle. And for how many miles I'm putting on the plow, I would rather pay $90 for an edge than $260.
> 
> See, now no one wants it! Honestly though, it is a nice plow and works great, I'm just trying to lighten things up and save some $$. If I keep it, I wont be too upset. Not sure what it's worth.. $4000 maybe?


If you still have it over the summer I will do it. I have an 8' straight ultra mount


----------



## Five Star Lawn Care LLC

cuttingedge13;1195917 said:


> Its nice to have a straight blade in big lots where you push everything to one side.


hey was that you upat the Jackson Center in livonia today?....was picking-up my daughter from pre-school and saw your truck out front.


----------



## goinggreen

Ok guys so have a question. I have two driveways that i plowed in dec. and sent out the invioces the last week in dec payment is due on the 14th but have not got any paymentyet. should i 1) charge a late fee or 2) give them a few extra days. Thanks


----------



## M&S Property

goinggreen;1196011 said:


> Ok guys so have a question. I have two driveways that i plowed in dec. and sent out the invioces the last week in dec payment is due on the 14th but have not got any paymentyet. should i 1) charge a late fee or 2) give them a few extra days. Thanks


Are you really asking that question over a few driveways? I'd send it straight to a bill collector


----------



## goinggreen

good idea but its only like a 100.00 bucks but still need it for a equipment payment


----------



## M&S Property

goinggreen;1196014 said:


> good idea but its only like a 100.00 bucks but still need it for a equipment payment


14 days is not a lot of time to expect payment...we still have almost a dozen accounts that are overdue from summer, its all part of the game. Over that last five years we have only had three people never pay however some have taken over six months of constant bugging to get paid.


----------



## goinggreen

i know i had a lawn thaat i cut for the summer never got paid and talked to the lawn guys that took over and they wre trying to get there money for like 3 months of work


----------



## silvetouch

M&S Property;1196017 said:


> 14 days is not a lot of time to expect payment...we still have almost a dozen accounts that are overdue from summer, its all part of the game. Over that last five years we have only had three people never pay however some have taken over six months of constant bugging to get paid.


True True. While i expect to be paid in a timely manner, i keep in mind that the 2nd i piss off a customer by complaining over a few days being late, i know that they can call any 1 of the 2432499786 other companies out there to take my place at probably a cheaper price and will accept the late payments. At the same time, I do send out friendly reminders the day after a payment is late and follow up with a phone call within 7 days. if it gets to be 30 days past due i tack on a late fee, but will waive it sometimes if they call and it is not a habit for them being late.

I have implemented a discount policy if payments are made within soo many days of receiving the invoice. It seems to pretty well.

Happy Salting everyone tonight!!


----------



## goinggreen

thanks i might look into that more


----------



## 2FAST4U

Nice salt run out here in chesterfield!!! Any idea on tonight/tomorrow plowable or salting?


----------



## Stuffdeer

Horrible day for me.

Walked out to my brand new 2011 F-250 to find a 2ft by 2ft stain of fresh trans fluid under my truck. 
Had it towed to the dealer, dealer called and said its a special order part only. 

I bought a brand new truck to avoid stuff like this.

So, I ended up spreading 2500lbs of salt with a 40oz slurpee cup. Awesome night


----------



## ajslands

Stuffdeer;1196164 said:


> Horrible day for me.
> 
> Walked out to my brand new 2011 F-250 to find a 2ft by 2ft stain of fresh trans fluid under my truck.
> Had it towed to the dealer, dealer called and said its a special order part only.
> 
> I bought a brand new truck to avoid stuff like this.
> 
> So, I ended up spreading 2500lbs of salt with a 40oz slurpee cup. Awesome night


You could have called me


----------



## TheXpress2002

It's a beautiful day in the neighborhood. Today was perfect.

I will not be around today....so here is what's going on.

I still see the possbility of 1-3 inches by tomorrow night. Snow will not start until 2am tomorrow. The highest totals will be north of 69 with a general 1-2 inches south of that.

Monday night and Tuesday........

Lets all sing...."Come on Eileen"


----------



## Lightningllc

watching the radar right now looks like some more snow is moving in, hope the salt from this morning holds up, I hate dealing with traffic and weigh master.


----------



## magnatrac

Stuffdeer;1196164 said:


> Horrible day for me.
> 
> Walked out to my brand new 2011 F-250 to find a 2ft by 2ft stain of fresh trans fluid under my truck.
> Had it towed to the dealer, dealer called and said its a special order part only.
> 
> I bought a brand new truck to avoid stuff like this.
> 
> So, I ended up spreading 2500lbs of salt with a 40oz slurpee cup. Awesome night


 Sorry to hear that I know your pain all too well. I have 23 warranty claims on my 07 f 350 My trans pan rusted through in 2 years and I just had to replace trans lines at 55K. Hopefully yours is just a stuid fix and soon you'll be back in buisness. My biggest problem was getting the dealer to fix things right the first time. I learned that a back up plan is a must even with new equipment.

Good luck ,shaun


----------



## PowersTree

In my eyes, new trucks are way more problem filled, then a maintained 4-5 year old truck. Your still trying to find the weak parts, when they are that new. Older trucks, that have been maintained, already showed the weak parts, and I feel, are more reliable.

Just my 2¢


----------



## michigancutter

Good salt run this morning. Looks like another good batch comming in. Hope the calciumholds up threw the day.


----------



## michigancutter

Stuffdeer;1196164 said:


> Horrible day for me.
> 
> Walked out to my brand new 2011 F-250 to find a 2ft by 2ft stain of fresh trans fluid under my truck.
> Had it towed to the dealer, dealer called and said its a special order part only.
> 
> I bought a brand new truck to avoid stuff like this.
> 
> So, I ended up spreading 2500lbs of salt with a 40oz slurpee cup. Awesome night


That SUCKS! sorry to hear that. you never know about new trucks now a days.


----------



## terrapro

Judging by this slow speed of this squall on the radar and the amount that is coming down right now and it isn't even here yet we will be out again by noon. Probably pushing snow and the salt we just put down off the lots, wasted some more salt. Atleast its not $150 a ton right now.


----------



## 06clarkd

*Customers not paying*

Going back for a second on the customers not paying thing, what i have found is the customers as a whole will pay you on time as long as you are the one doing most of the work. Ive been in the industry 12 years and i know thats not as long as most of you, but Ive worked for another company before starting my own and i saw that he was sending out riff raff to do the job, and even though the job was done right (for the most part) people didn't respond quickly with checks. i have about 80 customers now and i do all the work with myself and one other guy and i always get paid, Ive only had one customer over the years that Ive had a problem with. i guess it just seems to them that if you send out a crew of guys in a shiney truck and you arent there that you must not need the money enough to go and do it yourself?IDK people dont understand that to make a good profit in this business you need the have lots of ground covered each week. maybe im preaching to the choir but that my 2cent worth\

HAPPY SALTING :bluebounc


----------



## lawnprolawns

Stuffdeer;1196164 said:


> Horrible day for me.
> 
> Walked out to my brand new 2011 F-250 to find a 2ft by 2ft stain of fresh trans fluid under my truck.
> Had it towed to the dealer, dealer called and said its a special order part only.
> 
> I bought a brand new truck to avoid stuff like this.
> 
> So, I ended up spreading 2500lbs of salt with a 40oz slurpee cup. Awesome night


Is that you Mike? Sorry to hear about the truck, that's never fun. Timing's always a biotch.


----------



## smoore45

Thanks for the update Xpress. I've got that song stuck in my head now! Lol.


----------



## Lightningllc

How's the salt holding up out there, I'm trying to get a nap in before the morning. We were out from 1 am to 7 am salting then it started agAin I hope it's holding. I need sleep and my guys do too.


----------



## asps4u

Just got a call from a guy looking for a "reliable company" for residential service at 14 mile & Inkster. I don't service that area, so anyone who does that would like it, PM me for his contact info. Sounds like he got burned by a lowballer...


----------



## Stuffdeer

Anyone have a spare plow truck that I can rent?


----------



## brookline

Stuffdeer;1196601 said:


> Anyone have a spare plow truck that I can rent?


I can lend a hand if needed.


----------



## ajslands

Stuffdeer;1196601 said:


> Anyone have a spare plow truck that I can rent?


ME TOO! :redbounce:redbounce:redbounce

But more importantly, i am so *pumped* for this storm on Monday night/ Tuesday morning :redbounce!


----------



## flykelley

ajslands;1196837 said:


> ME TOO! :redbounce:redbounce:redbounce
> 
> But more importantly, i am so pumber for this storm on Monday night/ Tuesday morning :redbounce!


AJ what in the heck is *pumber???*


----------



## ajslands

flykelley;1196885 said:


> AJ what in the heck is *pumber???*


Ehh. I was in a rush should be "pumped"


----------



## M&S Property

ajslands;1196917 said:


> Ehh. I was in a rush should be "pumped"


Aj, for the rest of us could you please consider making your signature smaller so we get more than five posts per page...Thanks


----------



## ajslands

M&S Property;1196929 said:


> Aj, for the rest of us could you please consider making your signature smaller so we get more than five posts per page...Thanks


:laughing: lol
Sorry i did'nt realize how large it was 
I gotta stop posting, I don't want my post count to get too high!


----------



## Stuffdeer

Got the truck back...Pat Milliken Ford in Redford definitely has shown me nothing by 100 percent great customer service. Not fixed with the correct part, but temp fix until the part comes in. 

Can't thank them enough for their help.


----------



## magnatrac

Stuffdeer;1197036 said:


> Got the truck back...Pat Milliken Ford in Redford definitely has shown me nothing by 100 percent great customer service. Not fixed with the correct part, but temp fix until the part comes in.
> 
> Can't thank them enough for their help.


 Always good when you have a dealer that understands you need "your" truck and a loaner car won't work. Other than your current hickup how do you like the new super duty? I have been kicking tires but won't do anything until the season is over.

, shaun


----------



## Stuffdeer

magnatrac;1197049 said:


> Always good when you have a dealer that understands you need "your" truck and a loaner car won't work. Other than your current hickup how do you like the new super duty? I have been kicking tires but won't do anything until the season is over.
> 
> , shaun


Other than this hickup...this truck is awesome.

I have had it for a little over a month, have 4,800 miles on it, and love it every second.

I have a 9'2" v plow on it, and carry a pallet and half of salt every storm. The 6.2L gas engine is great too.

My next truck is going to be a back-up, but probably will just be something like a 1996 or 1997 F-350 Reg Cab work truck.


----------



## cuttingedge13

Five Star Lawn Care LLC;1195991 said:


> hey was that you upat the Jackson Center in livonia today?....was picking-up my daughter from pre-school and saw your truck out front.


Yes, Had to drop off my buddy's daughter at school before getting him to help me hand unload my V-box spreader..... Drag chain broke!!!! At least there was only 2.5 tons in it not the full 3 tons. It wasn't the complete nightmare I thought it was going to be. All better now, worked great this morning with new chain.


----------



## cuttingedge13

terrapro;1195923 said:


> A V can be a straight blade.


I guess it's the center "hump" for the hinge, but my 7' 6" straight blade rolls the snow better to the side than my 9' 2" V blade. I drive my stake truck with a 9' straight for most storms and kick myself every time for not buying another V blade.


----------



## magnatrac

Stuffdeer;1197064 said:


> Other than this hickup...this truck is awesome.
> 
> I have had it for a little over a month, have 4,800 miles on it, and love it every second.
> 
> I have a 9'2" v plow on it, and carry a pallet and half of salt every storm. The 6.2L gas engine is great too.
> 
> My next truck is going to be a back-up, but probably will just be something like a 1996 or 1997 F-350 Reg Cab work truck.


 Good to hear ! I really need an extended cab since I have become a family man ! Even though I have had trouble I love my ford and want another. My 03 was a great truck so I know I just have a " special " one right now. I also love my v 10 but with the gas looking likes it's going to jump high real soon the new 6.2 would be a great alternative. I plowed with my buddies brand new gmc a bit today and it just isn't a ford. We both picked up pallets of salt yesterday and I thought I was going to have to carry half of his home for him ! Good luck with your new truck I hope it works well for you !!!

, shaun


----------



## Stuffdeer

magnatrac;1197113 said:


> Good to hear ! I really need an extended cab since I have become a family man ! Even though I have had trouble I love my ford and want another. My 03 was a great truck so I know I just have a " special " one right now. I also love my v 10 but with the gas looking likes it's going to jump high real soon the new 6.2 would be a great alternative. I plowed with my buddies brand new gmc a bit today and it just isn't a ford. We both picked up pallets of salt yesterday and I thought I was going to have to carry half of his home for him ! Good luck with your new truck I hope it works well for you !!!
> 
> , shaun


I have a feeling this will be worked out and is just a minor kink.

But other than that, I would buy this truck all over again if I had too. I really want a 2011 Reg Cab with a boss v, but I can't justify two payments right now.


----------



## GimmeSnow!!

If anyone needs any trans work done, go to Reliable trans on Dixie hwy in Waterford. Its just a small shop but Bob stayed late and worked all day to get my trans rebuilt and went through all the parts with me to show me what was replaced. He even pointed me in the right direction to get my 4wd to work on my chevy while he was working on the dodge. I got a temporary fix until the new shift motor comes in on Monday. I haven't had a chance to run the dodge very long yet but I've got a lot of confidence that she's ready to work again.


----------



## Jeffwich

Bob is a good guy there and will warranty his work. Plus he is also good with race cars.
Jeff


----------



## Lightningllc

Well what is gonna happen tonight????


----------



## Milwaukee

Sorry to be off topic.

Anyone have 6' to 7'5 light plow from small truck or suv? I can fab mount to fit on Explorer. Won't buy cheap one. Prefer one with hydraulic electric pump and lights.


----------



## terrapro

Lightningllc;1197407 said:


> Well what is gonna happen tonight????


I have family in town, I would love for this to be be done by morning...


----------



## ajslands

Would anyone like to buy an MTD snowblower in mint condition. I'm selling it for 50$.

My phone number is (734) 223-9302 call anytime

Sold.....


----------



## Milwaukee

ajslands;1197540 said:


> Would anyone like to buy an MTD snowblower in mint condition. I'm selling it for 50$.


picture? 2 stroke?


----------



## Lightningllc

Let it snow let it snow


----------



## Luther

.....let it snow! Thumbs Up


----------



## Luther

Looks like a quick ending, and appears to be almost done in AA.

How 'bout it Mike?


----------



## Plow man Foster

In W.bloomfield its a little more than a inch But its still coming down hard! also blowing around quite a bit


----------



## alternative

Nice...a weekend, daytime push. Just great! Everyone will be out on the roads just getting in the way. I was actually just hoping for a half inch salt run....would have been good for me.


----------



## alternative

this dome is bad azz... wonder how much it would cost!


----------



## 2FAST4U

Still coming down hard in new baltimore!!! Almost 2", sitting in front of a lot right now wondering if i should push it and salt? Dont know if the salt will keep up for an hour more of this sh*t


----------



## Lightningllc

Salt. It's done in howell


----------



## Plow man Foster

alternative;1197673 said:


> this dome is bad azz... wonder how much it would cost!


Thats a bad truck too!
Put a nice belly blade on it and it would be set!
I know a guy who was thinking about getting an international Pickup truck like that one shown in the pic! more like this though (only thing is its 2wd)
Be the sweetest plow truck for a Boss to have!


----------



## Glockshot73!

This sounds good, looks like the Jet Stream might be set up to make $$ fall for us


----------



## 2FAST4U

What you guys are done and looking at trucks!! Every thing by us is getting pushed and salted!!! Half done


----------



## Plow man Foster

2FAST4U;1197781 said:


> What you guys are done and looking at trucks!! Every thing by us is getting pushed and salted!!! Half done


ahahhah nahh! i just had to take a peak at the site to see what everyone was sayin!
My phone goes off every time i get a email! 
Back to work!!! 
We're pushing and spraying Almost done..... BRINE IS WORKING!!!!!! Thumbs Up


----------



## Stuffdeer

Half done here. Looking good when everything is done.


----------



## 2FAST4U

One comm left then were done!! Things are cleaning up real nice


----------



## Sharpcut 1

Xpress,
What's your thoughts for Tuesday as far as Totals/timing. My wife has a surgical procedure scheduled for Tuesday that can't get delayed, just trying to prepare. I saw one post where you think it's gonna be a doosy. Thanks in advance.Thumbs Up


----------



## Stuffdeer

Does anyone know if this is it til Monday night?


----------



## terrapro

Bad day...broke the frame of the 3/4ton chevy this morning


----------



## caitlyncllc

terrapro;1198153 said:


> Bad day...broke the frame of the 3/4ton chevy this morning


The frame on the truck? or the plow frame? Bummer either way, but don't hear of a truck frame breaking too often.


----------



## cgrappler135

Sharpcut 1;1198130 said:


> Xpress,
> What's your thoughts for Tuesday as far as Totals/timing. My wife has a surgical procedure scheduled for Tuesday that can't get delayed, just trying to prepare. I saw one post where you think it's gonna be a doosy. Thanks in advance.Thumbs Up


I could use the update myself as my brother/ main plow driver is having surgery also. So i will be down one truck!


----------



## 2FAST4U

Headed down to kid rock wooooo hooooooo!!
Good day other wise well really good week lots of salt and two push's


----------



## alternative

terrapro;1198153 said:


> Bad day...broke the frame of the 3/4ton chevy this morning


Thats actually very common on the 88-99's...did it break near the control arm? 
Preventative is to weld some gussets on there. Its a weak link in the Chevy

_ Noaa is calling for only 1-3" for Monday- im sure that will change by tomorrow night.


----------



## smoore45

alternative;1198255 said:


> _ Noaa is calling for only 1-3" for Monday- im sure that will change by tomorrow night.


For sure, I believe they were only calling for that a few days out from this past Tuesday night and look what we got. It looks from a couple of the models to be a pushable storm.


----------



## terrapro

caitlyncllc;1198206 said:


> The frame on the truck? or the plow frame? Bummer either way, but don't hear of a truck frame breaking too often.





alternative;1198255 said:


> Thats actually very common on the 88-99's...did it break near the control arm?
> Preventative is to weld some gussets on there. Its a weak link in the Chevy
> 
> _ Noaa is calling for only 1-3" for Monday- im sure that will change by tomorrow night.


Yeah 1990 GMC, just behind the control arm with no gussets. It had already been welded once before so I think I might junk the truck. The cab floor is starting to get rusty and it does have 150K. I might strip it then scrap the rest.

I am going to have my welder buddy check it out tomorrow but I already know he will say to junk it.

Blew a brake line on it this morning and saw the crack after we were all finished replacing the lines. It has a boss 8.2V on it so it has alot of weight on the front end, I expected it sooner or later.

Driveways in my 1ton are not easy 

Looks like I will be buying a new truck Monday.


----------



## Tscape

terrapro;1198153 said:


> Bad day...broke the frame of the 3/4ton chevy this morning


Mine broke right by the steering gear box. Weld it and gusset it, as previouslyy said.


----------



## Do It All Do It Right

we finally got our first 4wd plow truck this year. We've been using.our 2 450 flat beds and 2 350 dumps no problems using them on our houses


----------



## Matson Snow

NOAAs calling for Rain/Snow Monday night and Tuesday...Im sure that will change 10 more times in the next couple of days.......


----------



## Plow man Foster

I hear tuesday 1-3 again and Then i think somethings coming thursday im not sure though!


----------



## cuttingedge13

Tscape;1198308 said:


> Mine broke right by the steering gear box. Weld it and gusset it, as previouslyy said.


One of the off road companies make a frame repair kit for those GM trucks, I would try Off Road Unlimited.


----------



## VIPHGM

Is anyone really familiar with snowex? I usually take it over to cannon... but since its the weekend i wanted to see if i could fix this problem...... So i decided to load up early this morning with salt... then realized that well were going to end up plowing.... So i had to plow today with salt in the hopper... im on my first large site and almost done plowing go to turn on the salt spreader and it starts beeping at me... EO...So i remember that snowex has codes so i call the miss's up this morning and have her look it up to see what it is... Well come to find out its the spinner not getting power.. the auger and vibrator work and run but the spinner isn't moving... So i start to go through the wiring harness looking for a bad connection... checking all my wires and cant find anything wrong.. Well i end up under the dash looking at the controller and i moved some of the wires around and the spinner starts up... Well everything is plugged in but one of the actual wires in the harness in the actual plug its self i believe to be loose.... i could only get it to come on a few times for under 30 seconds until it stopped doing it... Well my question is.. Can i take that actual plug out and reset those wires in to that plug again or do i need to get a new plug for the controller??

oh and by the way its a SnowEx Veemaxx 8500 salt spreader


----------



## Sharpcut 1

VIPHGM;1198615 said:


> Is anyone really familiar with snowex? I usually take it over to cannon... but since its the weekend i wanted to see if i could fix this problem...... So i decided to load up early this morning with salt... then realized that well were going to end up plowing.... So i had to plow today with salt in the hopper... im on my first large site and almost done plowing go to turn on the salt spreader and it starts beeping at me... EO...So i remember that snowex has codes so i call the miss's up this morning and have her look it up to see what it is... Well come to find out its the spinner not getting power.. the auger and vibrator work and run but the spinner isn't moving... So i start to go through the wiring harness looking for a bad connection... checking all my wires and cant find anything wrong.. Well i end up under the dash looking at the controller and i moved some of the wires around and the spinner starts up... Well everything is plugged in but one of the actual wires in the harness in the actual plug its self i believe to be loose.... i could only get it to come on a few times for under 30 seconds until it stopped doing it... Well my question is.. Can i take that actual plug out and reset those wires in to that plug again or do i need to get a new plug for the controller??
> Do you have a voltmeter? If you do, unplug spinner in rear, turn on controller, and see if you're getting at least 12v with truck running. Take jumper wires from a lawnmower or truck battery and jump the spinner motor where the plug is. If it spins, problem is in controller or wiring. Lots of times if spinner motor is bad or got water in it, it will send the Trynex box into a tizzy. There is a circuit board in there that will give you that code if spinner motor is bad. I have seen the boxes get water in them and cause that problem. Look at your spinner enclosure, there should be 6 plastic tabs holding it on. Pop them off and you'll most likely see a salt/water paste in there. You can also jump the motor to test it under the cover by disconnecting it from plug in harness. Good luck!!
> oh and by the way its a SnowEx Veemaxx 8500 salt spreader


Do you have a voltmeter? If you do, unplug spinner in rear, turn on controller, and see if you're getting at least 12v with truck running. Take jumper wires from a lawnmower or truck battery and jump the spinner motor where the plug is. If it spins, problem is in controller or wiring. Lots of times if spinner motor is bad or got water in it, it will send the Trynex box into a tizzy. There is a circuit board in there that will give you that code if spinner motor is bad. I have seen the boxes get water in them and cause that problem. Look at your spinner enclosure, there should be 6 plastic tabs holding it on. Pop them off and you'll most likely see a salt/water paste in there. You can also jump the motor to test it under the cover by disconnecting it from plug in harness. Good luck!!
oh and by the way its a SnowEx Veemaxx 8500 salt spreader[/QUOTE]


----------



## Strictly Snow

Anybody in the Rochester Hills area got time to help out. My entire fleet is broke down and I have a church to plow and salt 1 hour plow time and 1 yard salt


----------



## Strictly Snow

Strictly Snow;1198838 said:


> Anybody in the Rochester Hills area got time to help out. My entire fleet is broke down and I have a church to plow and salt 1 hour plow time and 1 yard salt


Thanks to all that replied. We got it taken care of. Just finished


----------



## flykelley

Hi Guys
need to know of the guys down in the Inkster area, Michigan Ave plowed yesterday or was it just a salt event for you guys?

Thanks Mike


----------



## magnatrac

Looks like the forecast for monday night / tuesday isn't what we were looking for. Time to park the plows and break out the umbrellas:crying: Maybe it will change again before it gets here. If I remember right they ( not express he was right on ) were calling for rain in december when we got our first good shot of snow . 

, shaun


----------



## Stuffdeer

flykelley;1198877 said:


> Hi Guys
> need to know of the guys down in the Inkster area, Michigan Ave plowed yesterday or was it just a salt event for you guys?
> 
> Thanks Mike


We had about 1.5" to 2" there. I plowed and salted everything


----------



## Matson Snow

flykelley;1198877 said:
 

> Hi Guys
> need to know of the guys down in the Inkster area, Michigan Ave plowed yesterday or was it just a salt event for you guys?
> 
> Thanks Mike


I saw the vast Majority on Michigan Ave. Through Inkster to Dearborn Plowing.....Thumbs Up


----------



## flykelley

Stuffdeer;1198937 said:


> We had about 1.5" to 2" there. I plowed and salted everything


 Thanks Guys


----------



## Lightningllc

Holy drift cleanup


----------



## timsteinman30

I heard down here by toledo, oh we are going to get a dusting monday night around 7-9ish then to a mix for an hour then to rain. they are calling for a messy commute on tuesday. Do you think that liquid would work on tuesday morning??


----------



## michigancutter

Liquid should work might be watered down alittle with all the rain. Im going to spray and hope for the best. Dont want it to be like the december storm were it rain then snowed and everything iced over big time.


----------



## Metro Lawn

timsteinman30;1199205 said:


> I heard down here by toledo, oh we are going to get a dusting monday night around 7-9ish then to a mix for an hour then to rain. they are calling for a messy commute on tuesday. Do you think that liquid would work on tuesday morning??


liquid and slush are a bad combo. Use salt if you can.


----------



## flykelley

Metro Lawn;1199225 said:


> liquid and slush are a bad combo. Use salt if you can.


John is right on with this, trust me I tried it once and its a bad combo.

Mike


----------



## Lightningllc

Tuesday morning is gonna be a mess!!:angry:


Noaa is calling for half inch monday night and rain, Tuesday 1 inch seriously!:angry:


Xpress whats ur thought's


----------



## VIPHGM

hey is there any snow ex locations or dealers open right now? let me know thanks

One of the plugs melted on the back of the controller


----------



## Plow man Foster

VIPHGM;1199348 said:


> hey is there any snow ex locations or dealers open right now? let me know thanks
> 
> One of the plugs melted on the back of the controller


better off tomorrow morning...


----------



## VIPHGM

Ya probably just hate to have something broken...


----------



## ajslands

Plow man Foster;1199379 said:


> better off tomorrow morning...


Probably better on Tuesday.


----------



## Plow man Foster

ajslands;1199663 said:


> Probably better on Tuesday.


oh yeah your right! But i just called weingartz and they have no automated system saying they will be closed tomorrow but idk!


----------



## timsteinman30

to the pros,
If we get the storm in 3 parts. (1" or less of snow, 1 tenth of mix, 1/4" of rain) would it be better to pretreat the lots with salt first???


----------



## alternative

timsteinman30;1199688 said:


> to the pros,
> If we get the storm in 3 parts. (1" or less of snow, 1 tenth of mix, 1/4" of rain) would it be better to pretreat the lots with salt first???


too many factors to tell --.depends on temps, (air/ground), moisture type, and really the timing of it all- if your budget allow, i would probably pre and post treat with salt


----------



## Plow man Foster

alternative;1199711 said:


> too many factors to tell --.depends on temps, (air/ground), moisture type, and really the timing of it all- if your budget allow, i would probably pre and post treat with salt


Once again i say:
Liquid is a No-No To pretreat for this storm
Im gonna spread rock this time! 
*im a liquid guy but i know when to use it and when not to!


----------



## michigancutter

Well after reading all these post maybe i will avoid liquid monday into tuesday. dont want a ice rink. 
guess ill stick to rock then. thanks guys


----------



## BossPlowGuy04

hey guys im looking for someone to plow my parents i biz in brighton, there off of old us23 in between Spencer and hilton. looking for help asap!!!! there looking for push,salt and walks. they were paying 65per push, 10 for walks, and cost of salt plus 10% any help would would be great!!!!!


----------



## timsteinman30

I know you folks said to pre treat and post treat with salt. What ofit starts as snow can I pre treat with liquid then post with salt. Just because I have the trucks loaded with liquid. Just asking. If you guys think that we should use salt then salt is.


----------



## Matson Snow

timsteinman30;1199866 said:


> I know you folks said to pre treat and post treat with salt. What ofit starts as snow can I pre treat with liquid then post with salt. Just because I have the trucks loaded with liquid. Just asking. If you guys think that we should use salt then salt is.


Your customers are willing to pay for all this treating.....Personally, the way this ones looking i would not Pre-treat...I would wait untill the event is starting and see which way the temps and conditions dictate the direction i would go......But, if the customer is good with paying for the Pre-treat...Go for it....Thumbs Up


----------



## Sharpcut 1

VIPHGM;1199348 said:


> hey is there any snow ex locations or dealers open right now? let me know thanks
> 
> One of the plugs melted on the back of the controller


Trynex does'nt sell the plugs. You either have to buy a repair harness from them, or go to an electronics store and buy the connector. It's called an Anderson connector, but you need to know the size.

There's a reason it melted. You either had a real loose connection out of your box, or you're spinner motor is shorting. Did you test the spinner and box like I posted??


----------



## Lightningllc

BossPlowGuy04;1199838 said:


> hey guys im looking for someone to plow my parents i biz in brighton, there off of old us23 in between Spencer and hilton. looking for help asap!!!! there looking for push,salt and walks. they were paying 65per push, 10 for walks, and cost of salt plus 10% any help would would be great!!!!!


What business is it, how much salt, 10% so like $5 to salt.


----------



## silvetouch

Lightningllc;1199902 said:


> What business is it, how much salt, 10% so like $5 to salt.


maybe he meant cost of salt picked up, delivered, then applied + 10%. maybe? what a nice guy.


----------



## M&S Property

Lightningllc;1199902 said:


> What business is it, how much salt, 10% so like $5 to salt.


Yea he means like $5 to salt....there is a reason he doesn't run his business anymore and works for somebody else...


----------



## magnatrac

A nice cold 9 degrees and clear skys so far this morning. I doesn't seem like it will be warm enough for a rain ,snow, sleet mix tomorrow morning. This could be the kind of system that keeps us busy with alot of accumulation. It doesn't sound like the weather guys really have clue whats going to happen either . I guess we will just wait and see.

, shaun


----------



## Luther

magnatrac;1200280 said:


> It doesn't sound like the weather guys really have clue whats going to happen either . I guess we will just wait and see.
> 
> , shaun


Andrew Humphrey (or whatever his name is) on channel 4 couldn't have been more vague on what he thinks might happen with this storm.


----------



## Matson Snow

TCLA;1200287 said:


> Andrew Humphrey (or whatever his name is) on channel 4 couldn't have been more vague on what he thinks might happen with this storm.


Same with Channel 7......Trying to cover all the Bases...I don't think they really know whats gonna happen with this one....Untill it happens...


----------



## Leisure Time LC

Matson Snow;1200338 said:


> Same with Channel 7......Trying to cover all the Bases...I don't think they really know whats gonna happen with this one....Untill it happens...


I agree, If we do anything it will be a light salting. Anything that has been treated should be ok.


----------



## redskinsfan34

I'm in Washtenaw county on the edge of Livingston. The local station just called for 3" of snow! Nobody knows on this one. Kinda makes it hard to prepare for. Oh well.


----------



## Lightningllc

Sounds like a mess to me, 3 in doubt it. There is one thing I hate the most is ice storms. Lots of salt and slow driving.


----------



## redskinsfan34

Lightningllc;1200412 said:


> Sounds like a mess to me, 3 in doubt it. There is one thing I hate the most is ice storms. Lots of salt and slow driving.


I agree. Maybe I should ignore the 93.5 forecast in the future? :laughing:


----------



## VIPHGM

Sharpcut 1;1199900 said:


> Trynex does'nt sell the plugs. You either have to buy a repair harness from them, or go to an electronics store and buy the connector. It's called an Anderson connector, but you need to know the size.
> 
> There's a reason it melted. You either had a real loose connection out of your box, or you're spinner motor is shorting. Did you test the spinner and box like I posted??


ya i ended up taking the controller apart yesterday to look and see and the 4 plug that controls the spinner plug at the back of the controller had melted... looked inside and one of the metal prongs that connect to the motherboard had come disconnected... so i tired to re-solder it, but still wasn't getting any thing so i took it to weingartz to have them fix it since its all under warranty still


----------



## TheXpress2002

Following and analyzing the models this year is like a bad tilt a whirl at a Catholic Church summer fair. 

Chanel 2, 4, 7 and TheXpress have no f'ing clue as to what is going to happen with this storm. 

There has not been ONE track or pattern that can be followed or even a ballpark idea of what has or can happen. 

That is all I have to say.


----------



## Summerlawn

If Express is unsure of what is going to happen, I am not sure how the news stations have a chance of getting it right. I guess we will just have to sit back and wait.


----------



## Luther

Sounds as though we should expect snow, with a change over to sleet, freezing rain....then plain rain, changing back over to snow at the tail end of the storm. 1"-10" range.......

Sounds easy enough....got it! Thumbs Up


----------



## PowersTree

Lightningllc;1200412 said:


> Sounds like a mess to me, 3 in doubt it. There is one thing I hate the most is ice storms. Lots of salt and slow driving.


Id kill for an ice storm right about now. My plow route isn't big enough yet, and I need some more income.

Nothing like a 1/4" of ice, to keep the tree guys busy.


----------



## Lightningllc

Like I said before it's gonna be a mess, I'm filling all the pushers today wow offroad is $2.89 a gallon wow


----------



## flykelley

TheXpress2002;1200456 said:


> Following and analyzing the models this year is like a bad tilt a whirl at a Catholic Church summer fair.
> 
> Chanel 2, 4, 7 and TheXpress have no f'ing clue as to what is going to happen with this storm.
> 
> There has not been ONE track or pattern that can be followed or even a ballpark idea of what has or can happen.
> 
> That is all I have to say.


Well thanks for clearing the forecast up for us! ; ) I told a customer I had no idea waht or when it would happen and we would just have to play it by ear. Never told a customer that before. At this point I don't even have a plan other than sit back and wait.

Mike


----------



## Lightningllc

Holy sh. Howell speedway 3.50 for diesel. Wow I'm going broke for this fill up


----------



## timsteinman30

forcast just in...... Sunny, 85 and smoking hott.... in my dream last night. Oh ya she was not clothed


----------



## brookline

I wanna see the nastiest hardest to figure out storm you can think of tonight.


----------



## Stuffdeer

brookline;1200581 said:


> I wanna see the nastiest hardest to figure out storm you can think of tonight.


Not me!!!!


----------



## KBTConst

timsteinman30;1200564 said:


> forcast just in...... Sunny, 85 and smoking hott.... in my dream last night. Oh ya she was not clothed


I've never seen a 85 yr old named Sunny that was smoking hot! got pics? :laughing:


----------



## Luther

brookline;1200581 said:


> I wanna see the nastiest hardest to figure out storm you can think of tonight.


You got that right Joe.


----------



## timsteinman30

Funny guy. It was SUNNY, 85 Degrees, And the woman was smoking hott. This guy. You can tell we are all waiting for a storm. Some of us are comedians


----------



## VIPHGM

Salt spreader is all back up and working.... Brand new controller installed!!!! Good to go.... Bring it on tonight....


----------



## Plow man Foster

VIPHGM;1200430 said:


> ya i ended up taking the controller apart yesterday to look and see and the 4 plug that controls the spinner plug at the back of the controller had melted... looked inside and one of the metal prongs that connect to the motherboard had come disconnected... so i tired to re-solder it, but still wasn't getting any thing so i took it to weingartz to have them fix it since its all under warranty still


When did they say you were gonna get it back??
I just took them one of my snow blowers they said 3-4 Days! 
The auger paddles broke out of 2/4 screws.... and its leaving a trail of snow! 
Brand new used like 2-3 times

Do they give loaner salt spreaders?? like they do with their mowers.



Lightningllc;1200558 said:


> Holy sh. Howell speedway 3.50 for diesel. Wow I'm going broke for this fill up


It was 3.50 at a gas station in WB too! then 3.29 half a mile down!

How do you guys fill up all those loaders you guys have??? A tanker truck?


----------



## VIPHGM

Plow man Foster;1200674 said:


> When did they say you were gonna get it back??
> I just took them one of my snow blowers they said 3-4 Days!
> The auger paddles broke out of 2/4 screws.... and its leaving a trail of snow!
> Brand new used like 2-3 times
> 
> Do they give loaner salt spreaders?? like they do with their mowers.
> 
> LOL unfortunately they dont give out loaners spreaders... but they do have extra parts in stock.. and they just put a brand new controller in the cab of the truck fixed the wiring and im all back to new and good to go


----------



## Plow man Foster

VIPHGM;1200683 said:


> Plow man Foster;1200674 said:
> 
> 
> 
> When did they say you were gonna get it back??
> I just took them one of my snow blowers they said 3-4 Days!
> The auger paddles broke out of 2/4 screws.... and its leaving a trail of snow!
> Brand new used like 2-3 times
> 
> Do they give loaner salt spreaders?? like they do with their mowers.
> 
> LOL unfortunately they dont give out loaners spreaders... but they do have extra parts in stock.. and they just put a brand new controller in the cab of the truck fixed the wiring and im all back to new and good to go
> 
> 
> 
> Lol congrats Might be able to use it tomorrow! That would suck if you were down a spreader!
Click to expand...


----------



## 2FAST4U

Well im a little scared that xpress cant even tell us whats going to happen, might go home cover my head up and stay under the sheets till friday!!!! lol
Sidenote: thinking of heading up the last weekend of jan. for some snowmobiling if the weathers good, any body been to the u.p. this year whats the snow like? Im only seeing good snow in Muninising


----------



## Matson Snow

brookline;1200581 said:


> I wanna see the nastiest hardest to figure out storm you can think of tonight.


I Second, Third and Forth that Joe......:salute:...Get all the Pretenders and wanna-bes out of the Picture....


----------



## smoore45

2FAST4U;1200760 said:


> Well im a little scared that xpress cant even tell us whats going to happen, might go home cover my head up and stay under the sheets till friday!!!! lol
> Sidenote: thinking of heading up the last weekend of jan. for some snowmobiling if the weathers good, any body been to the u.p. this year whats the snow like? Im only seeing good snow in Muninising


Yeah, f**k this s**t. Let's go sleddin! I'm thinkin about going that weekend too. Was gonna try staying in the Lower if there is good snow, but could be UP for anything. I haven't been yet this year and have just been going off the internet trail reports.


----------



## Luther

Mr. Xpress ~ What is your best guess at when this thing might start?

Of course, no matter what happens....this will not be used against you. :salute:


----------



## 24v6spd

Lightningllc;1200558 said:


> Holy sh. Howell speedway 3.50 for diesel. Wow I'm going broke for this fill up


Ever notice how Speedway is always the first to raise their prices?


----------



## VIPHGM

24v6spd;1200820 said:


> Ever notice how Speedway is always the first to raise their prices?


ya but have you ever noticed the quality and cleanness of the stations, convenience, always turn the pump on for you and let you take things out of the store (additives and fluids) to fill up in the truck before you pay for them? We only fill up at speedway and have been for the last 2 years now... Weather reports at the pump with accuweathers TV's..... Food always ready to go and eat... I never have a problem with there fuel...

Plus.. you get all the rewards points for the money you spend... I think im over 300,000 points... working towards a million... Thumbs UpThumbs Up

Ill pick them over any other station all day long hands down


----------



## Milwaukee

Not sure if anyone interested parts from 87 F350 dually with 460/ C6. gear in axle 3.55

It 11K GVWR. Would prefer part out. PM for price.


----------



## VIPHGM

just looked at the radar that storm damn well just went north on us from Jackson to flint and skipped us for now..... So were headed out to go buy the boy his first pair of ice skates!!


----------



## alternative

^ It didnt miss anything..see the details- we will have a mess tomorrow!

HAZARDOUS WEATHER...

* A LIGHT WINTRY MIX OF SNOW...SLEET...AND FREEZING RAIN IS
EXPECTED TO DEVELOP BETWEEN 2-6 AM.

* PRECIPITATION WILL THEN LIKELY TRANSITATION TO COLD RAIN SOUTH
OF M-59 TOMORROW MORNING BEFORE CHANGING BACK TO SNOW TUESDAY
AFTERNOON.

* A GLAZING OF ICE IS EXPECTED LATE TONIGHT...WITH LITTLE IN THE
WAY OF SNOW ACCUMULATION.


----------



## Plow man Foster

alternative;1200994 said:


> ^ It didnt miss anything..see the details- we will have a mess tomorrow!
> 
> HAZARDOUS WEATHER...
> 
> * A LIGHT WINTRY MIX OF SNOW...SLEET...AND FREEZING RAIN IS
> EXPECTED TO DEVELOP BETWEEN 2-6 AM.
> 
> * PRECIPITATION WILL THEN LIKELY TRANSITATION TO COLD RAIN SOUTH
> OF M-59 TOMORROW MORNING BEFORE CHANGING BACK TO SNOW TUESDAY
> AFTERNOON.
> 
> * A GLAZING OF ICE IS EXPECTED LATE TONIGHT...WITH LITTLE IN THE
> WAY OF SNOW ACCUMULATION.


Wow you're better than xpress!Thumbs Up
ahhaha just kidding xpress!!


----------



## VIPHGM

alternative;1200994 said:


> ^ It didnt miss anything..see the details- we will have a mess tomorrow!
> 
> HAZARDOUS WEATHER...
> 
> * A LIGHT WINTRY MIX OF SNOW...SLEET...AND FREEZING RAIN IS
> EXPECTED TO DEVELOP BETWEEN 2-6 AM.
> 
> * PRECIPITATION WILL THEN LIKELY TRANSITATION TO COLD RAIN SOUTH
> OF M-59 TOMORROW MORNING BEFORE CHANGING BACK TO SNOW TUESDAY
> AFTERNOON.
> 
> * A GLAZING OF ICE IS EXPECTED LATE TONIGHT...WITH LITTLE IN THE
> WAY OF SNOW ACCUMULATION.


I meant like momentarily missed us.... i thought we were going to starting getting something like in an hour or two and when i looked at it... it was going north...


----------



## Five Star Lawn Care LLC

VIPHGM;1200900 said:


> just looked at the radar that storm damn well just went north on us from Jackson to flint and skipped us for now..... So were headed out to go buy the boy his first pair of ice skates!!


HELL YEAH...Get him started in hockey as early as you can....its the best damn sport on the planet. Ive been playing since i was 5. Cant wait to get my boy his first pair....Is 4 months old to younge???

Anyone else play hockey?


----------



## Five Star Lawn Care LLC

Hey guys im selling my Truckcraft Under Tailgate spreader

anyone interested?

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=116527


----------



## Greenstar lawn

Five Star Lawn Care LLC;1201018 said:


> HELL YEAH...Get him started in hockey as early as you can....its the best damn sport on the planet. Ive been playing since i was 5. Cant wait to get my boy his first pair....Is 4 months old to younge???
> 
> Anyone else play hockey?


sure do i love it. I play every thursday nights. We also just made a nice ice rink on the lake.


----------



## asps4u

VIPHGM;1200900 said:


> just looked at the radar that storm damn well just went north on us from Jackson to flint and skipped us for now..... So were headed out to go buy the boy his first pair of ice skates!!


Just got my 3 year old his first pair yesterday! He was walking all around in them with great balance. Making a rink this weekend to teach him to skate...



Five Star Lawn Care LLC;1201018 said:


> HELL YEAH...Get him started in hockey as early as you can....its the best damn sport on the planet. Ive been playing since i was 5. Cant wait to get my boy his first pair....Is 4 months old to younge??? I was raised with the belief that if you can walk, you can skate, the only problem is finding skates small enough
> 
> Anyone else play hockey? sure do


----------



## Lightningllc

Anyone watching the radar, this is a large storm it is looking bad!!!!!! I sure hope we do not get alot of ice!!!! well good luck to all and be safe.


----------



## timsteinman30

From what the weather man says by me. " Around midnight light snow to a mix (less than 0.01") then by day break rain." You guys up north (ie, Detroit)You should be getting more than me. I think im going out at 8 tonight to pretreat one of my bank properties. What you think


----------



## Lightningllc

I think pre treat is a gamble


----------



## terrapro

Lightningllc;1201097 said:


> Anyone watching the radar, this is a large storm it is looking bad!!!!!! I sure hope we do not get alot of ice!!!! well good luck to all and be safe.


Yeah I think I am going to head out early to treat twice if need be. I hate trying to burn off thick ice, almost never works well.

Had a long weekend fixing crap but I think we are ready now.


----------



## michigancutter

man, does this storm look nasty!! Hope to god it dont freeze quickly, and end up with a ice sculpture on my lots. Does everyone know how they are going to attack this sloppy mess were getting???


----------



## procut

michigancutter;1201136 said:


> Does everyone know how they are going to attack this sloppy mess were getting???


Massive amounts of salt.


----------



## Allor Outdoor

Not sure if pre-treating is going to be the answer for this storm.
Most lots that got salted over the weekend have a pretty good "film" of salt residue on them right now...I hope that kinda helps a bit.

I have a feeling that the only answer to this storm, (assuming it is going to be mostly ice) is SALT, SALT and then a bit more SALT


----------



## Jeffwich

Love Justin Ryan on fox 2. Says one thing at 5 then something different at 5:40. Sucks to be a weather man.


----------



## Lightningllc

pre-treat is probley not gonna work the best, if it comes down fast or in a wintery mix the best thing to do is hit it right when it is changing to ice. or right when the rain starts.


----------



## VIPHGM

Five Star Lawn Care LLC;1201018 said:


> HELL YEAH...Get him started in hockey as early as you can....its the best damn sport on the planet. Ive been playing since i was 5. Cant wait to get my boy his first pair....Is 4 months old to younge???
> 
> Anyone else play hockey?


Ya My son Owen is 3.5 years old and well i figured it was a good time to get him started... I grew up playing hockey.. Played 10 years house and 4 years varsity... then i stopped for a few years but now i play drop in when ever i can get a chance to go out and play... anyone else play drop in? and where at?


----------



## ajslands

Allor Outdoor;1201148 said:


> Not sure if pre-treating is going to be the answer for this storm.
> Most lots that got salted over the weekend have a pretty good "film" of salt residue on them right now...I hope that kinda helps a bit.
> 
> I have a feeling that the only answer to this storm, (assuming it is going to be mostly ice) is SALT, SALT and then a bit more SALT


Actually I was planning on using Pepper.


----------



## 2FAST4U

O.K. guys changed my oil, washed the truck, and took the plow off just so we will end up with snow tomorrow instead of Ice!!!! you guys can thank me later



smoore45;1200780 said:


> Yeah, f**k this s**t. Let's go sleddin! I'm thinkin about going that weekend too. Was gonna try staying in the Lower if there is good snow, but could be UP for anything. I haven't been yet this year and have just been going off the Internet trail reports.


Not to offend but I've never rode the lower and never will !!!!! I'll send a little bit more on fuel to get up across the bridge for better snow and fewer people.


----------



## P&M Landscaping

2FAST4U;1201344 said:


> O.K. guys changed my oil, washed the truck, and took the plow off just so we will end up with snow tomorrow instead of Ice!!!! you guys can thank me later
> 
> Not to offend but I've never rode the lower and never will !!!!! I'll send a little bit more on fuel to get up across the bridge for better snow and fewer people.


x2 on the washing! Let it snow!


----------



## Metro Lawn

All this panic for nothing. A little coating of snow and sleet, only to be washed away by rain. I am holding with the wait and see approach on this one.


----------



## Lightningllc

X3 on 7 trucks


----------



## timsteinman30

I think I'm going out around 4 to see what's up. Salt I think. What about u?


----------



## Plow man Foster

timsteinman30;1201449 said:


> I think I'm going out around 4 to see what's up. Salt I think. What about u?


think im just gonna go out at 4 
That gives me enough time to salt everything if need be.

I cant believe this storm has turned out like this!
Originally it was gonna give us another 4-8in. of snow!


----------



## IC-Smoke

This wont be much fun! Seems like every time I pull the blade and salter off it snows or we get a little skiff and it is enough to either salt or slightly plow. :realmad:


----------



## silvetouch

Metro Lawn;1201377 said:


> All this panic for nothing. A little coating of snow and sleet, only to be washed away by rain. I am holding with the wait and see approach on this one.


Agree!!


----------



## P&M Landscaping

silvetouch;1201554 said:


> Agree!!


It's already 31, looks like a rain event... Okay with me....


----------



## MikeLawnSnowLLC

freezing rain in st. clair shores


----------



## PlowingMI

Freezing rain at 15 & telegraph.


----------



## Milwaukee

Rain here but snow packed ice on driveway become slush.


----------



## Leisure Time LC

Rain here in Westland and 31 degrees out


----------



## Jason Pallas

Metro Lawn;1201377 said:


> All this panic for nothing. A little coating of snow and sleet, only to be washed away by rain. I am holding with the wait and see approach on this one.


I agree Mr Movie Star - just look at the radar now. Just a waste of salt/spray to pretreat anything now.


----------



## goinggreen

Nothing here in lansing right now roads r wet


----------



## Lightningllc

Raining in Brighton. What is everyone doing???? Salt is just gonna wash away unless u put it down an hour before the business starts


----------



## Leisure Time LC

Lightningllc;1201757 said:


> Raining in Brighton. What is everyone doing???? Salt is just gonna wash away unless u put it down an hour before the business starts


I am not going to do anything unless someone calls. I went out and checked some of my properties and were just wet. It is 35 degrees out and light rain here.


----------



## Allor Outdoor

My driveway and sidewalks have a thin icy glaze in Milford. Going to check some sites, but I have a feeling that the salt residue might have melted off some, if not all, of the ice


----------



## lawnprolawns

We are checking sites now.. we can see salt on the lots everywhere but somehow its still slick!


----------



## Lightningllc

Lots are icy sidewalks are all ice


----------



## MPM

parking lot here in wixom thin slick layer of ice


----------



## Lightningllc

Westside is ice city is ok. Howell to novi is bad


----------



## bigjeeping

AA has spotty glazing. Salted my priority stuff and headin back to bed!


----------



## michigancutter

Nothing by me, no rain, no ice, no snow. Just wet from the melting snow. Looks like this nightmare turned into a fluke. Thats fine anyways been up all night with a sick little boy. little man has been puking all night. stomache flues suck ass!!


----------



## terrapro

Just got back in. Everything here was ice. I would get out and check if I were you guys that are waiting. Atleast if you salt you can say you did.


----------



## alternative

raining here...some slick spots, but 34*-- my driveway (natural concrete) is slick, but my patio (colored concrete) is melted, so it really depends on the surface right now as to whats icy and whats just wet.
its definitely gonna be an icy night tonight!


----------



## newhere

All mine are ice from grand blanc to brighton. One salter broke, running on the back up but all is good.


----------



## Plow man Foster

i hope everyone went out! I left at four and salted everything! 
If you havent went out you're screwed! And just waiting for something to happen 
I almost broke my @$$ going to my truck!


----------



## alternative

michigancutter;1201794 said:


> Nothing by me, no rain, no ice, no snow. Just wet from the melting snow. Looks like this nightmare turned into a fluke. Thats fine anyways been up all night with a sick little boy. little man has been puking all night. stomache flues suck ass!!


whats the stomache flue? oh, the stomach flu....lol

f*ckin with ya...been there..both of my kids had it last week. No fun at all !


----------



## alternative

Plow man Foster;1201813 said:


> i hope everyone went out! I left at four and salted everything!
> *If you havent went out you're screwed! *And just waiting for something to happen
> I almost broke my @$$ going to my truck!


Not necessarily,,,depends where you're at.. Eastside is all water @ 35*


----------



## redskinsfan34

Dexter and Chelsea 34 degrees and a thin layer of ice over everything. It's gonna be a mess when it cools back down tonight.


----------



## Luther

alternative;1201818 said:


> Not necessarily,,,depends where you're at.. Eastside is all water @ 35*


Plenty of east side areas very icy @ 35 degrees.

I watched many sites turn from all wet to icy between 2:00am-6:00am with temps on the rise.


----------



## axl

Just got back in from salting all properties in Livonia, Redford, Farmington Hills, Dearborn Hts & Westland....everything was icy, I swear I could have skated on some of the lots/sidewalks...almost busted my a$$ more than a few times


----------



## Metro Lawn

Just wasted 2 hours driving around checking on sites. Nothing but rain as I had thought earlier.


----------



## Luther

Strange...

Must be that little area was the only exception today.

We found icy conditions in 6 other counties this morning. payup


----------



## magnatrac

It's snowing again up here in ortonville. I hit my lots this morning but didn't lay down as much salt as normal since it was going to rain ,and the fact that the salt sure spreads nice on a smooth glazed lot. I hope this burst of snow doesn't last too long though. It's making the slushy ice layer on my untreated walk pretty thick. 

, shaun


----------



## Stuffdeer

Looked at my lots downriver....everything is fine, especially those with salt still on them.


----------



## alternative

TCLA;1201853 said:


> Plenty of east side areas very icy @ 35 degrees.
> 
> I watched many sites turn from all wet to icy between 2:00am-6:00am with temps on the rise.


Well not FAR eastside-- SCS, GP area. All water.


----------



## Luther

I suppose I consider our sites around 59 & Gratiot "east side", and going south to 96 along the Gratiot corridor east side too.

Even with the amount of residue we normally keep they all iced up nicely between 2:30-6:00am. Non treated areas were found to be pretty bad...


----------



## Lightningllc

Mother nature threw us another curveball


----------



## Lightningllc

TCLA;1201945 said:


> I suppose I consider our sites around 59 & Gratiot "east side", and going south to 96 along the Gratiot corridor east side too.
> 
> Even with the amount of residue we normally keep they all iced up nicely between 2:30-6:00am. Non treated areas were found to be pretty bad...


No matter what there was ice on concrete surfaces everywhere


----------



## michigancutter

Checked some lots and all water by me. Still raining but im sure tonight it will be all ice out. What a unpredicable storm were having today. tonight will be the fun part.lol


----------



## Matson Snow

Metro Lawn;1201882 said:


> Just *wasted* 2 hours driving around checking on sites. Nothing but rain as I had thought earlier.


I don't see it as a Waste....When you consider the Safety and well being of the Client thats paying Us to service their Propertys and make them safe for them and their customers....


----------



## Jason Pallas

Matson Snow;1201980 said:


> I don't see it as a Waste....When you consider the Safety and well being of the Client thats paying Us to service their Propertys and make them safe for them and their customers....


Man, that's so cool that you can get your clients to pay you to drive out and inspect their property's condition. I wish I could get some clients like that...... especially with gas at over $3/gallon. You're lucky.


----------



## Matson Snow

Jason Pallas;1201986 said:


> Man, that's so cool that you can get your clients to pay you to drive out and inspect their property's condition. I wish I could get some clients like that...... especially with gas at over $3/gallon. You're lucky.


Part of the job....Checking sites......Thanks for the Sarcasm i Enjoyed it....Thumbs Up


----------



## Jason Pallas

Any time.... part of the job.


----------



## alternative

TCLA;1201945 said:


> I suppose I consider our sites around 59 & Gratiot "east side", and going south to 96 along the Gratiot corridor east side too.
> 
> Even with the amount of residue we normally keep they all *iced up nicely between 2:30-6:00am.* Non treated areas were found to be pretty bad...


oh ok- between 2 and 6 when most businesses were closed.. I too drove my route from Metro parkway to Moross and not one site was iced over- a few slick spots, but all were complete water by around 6am-- I believe that most of my clients would have been Pissd if we treated in the middle of the night with upper 30's predicted for daytime with 35* + rain washing it all down the drains at the time of the app,
.


----------



## Lightningllc

Jason your right but we drive all ofnour jobs every event no matter what. It sucks but one slip and fall is a lot more than $3 a gallon. It's also a peace of mind, we document all of our jobs when we are on site and report back to them every time so they see the extra mile we go to make sure it is perfect every time.


----------



## alternative

it could have been worse---


----------



## Jason Pallas

That'll teach ya to park on the street.


----------



## asps4u

Not sure if any of you local guys are interested, but I'm selling my 06 F250 Crew Cab with or without 1 year old Boss 8.2 VXT. My new truck came in way earlier than planned and I don't want to be stuck with both. I'll let it go for $20,500 for plowsite members without the plow, or $24,500 with the plow. Have to act fast or else I'm trading it in to the dealer in the next day or two. Sorry for the short notice, but my new truck was supposed to come in by early Spring, but it came in yesterday afternoon and now I'm itching to get in it. I'll transfer the plow to the new truck if it doesn't sell with this truck, but I'd rather upgrade to a 9.2 on the new F350.

The Truck...2006 F250 SD Crew Cab, short bed, 5.4L gas, 63,000 miles. FX4 Off Road Package, Plow Prep, Power everything. 
-Back in October I completely serviced the truck with all OEM Ford parts. All new ball joints, new tie rods, new gearbox, new u-joints, new rear main seal, new pinion seal, all new brakes front & rear, new exhaust manifold, all new spark plugs, power steering flush, fuel system flush, trans flush, resealed both front knuckles, and locking hubs, one new axle shaft, new battery, & a freshly painted exterior (pics http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=107491&highlight=off+road) This truck is truly what a "like brand new" truck should be.

A lot of this stuff could have waited but I figured I'd get everything done and I wouldn't have to see it in my shop again for a long time. Than I fell in love with the new F350 super duty's and because I'm spoiled and never satisfied, I bought one.

The Plow...2009 Boss 8.2 VXT with Smart Lock cylinders & deflector (pics http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=89376)


----------



## Stuffdeer

alternative;1202004 said:


> oh ok- between 2 and 6 when most businesses were closed.. I too drove my route from Metro parkway to Moross and not one site was iced over- a few slick spots, but all were complete water by around 6am-- I believe that most of my clients would have been Pissd if we treated in the middle of the night with upper 30's predicted for daytime with 35* + rain washing it all down the drains at the time of the app,
> .


Same here.

But now is a good time if you have some piles you needs to push back....It's not ice yet, but tonight it will be.


----------



## smoore45

2FAST4U;1201344 said:


> Not to offend but I've never rode the lower and never will !!!!! I'll send a little bit more on fuel to get up across the bridge for better snow and fewer people.


No offense taken, I probably ride 50/50 UP vs LP and have some great rides. I have a free place to stay and store my sleds in Higgins Lake. You just have to know where to ride.

On another note I attached an interesting map on Accuweather. Maybe a repeat of last Tuesday?


----------



## timsteinman30

i'm affraid of tonights re- freeze. you think that we shouls use liquid or stay with salt.(ie METRO chime in...)


----------



## terrapro

timsteinman30;1202116 said:


> i'm affraid of tonights re- freeze. you think that we shouls use liquid or stay with salt.(ie METRO chime in...)


I am worried about the driveways that still had some snow on them. Refreeze with 1/2"-1" will not make for fun plowing when we get some more snow.


----------



## redskinsfan34

I'd also like to hear what some of you have for a plan. If everything re-freezes tonight. Salt again in the morning?


----------



## redskinsfan34

I do like the looks of that map smoore.


----------



## procut

terrapro;1202122 said:


> I am worried about the driveways that still had some snow on them. Refreeze with 1/2"-1" will not make for fun plowing when we get some more snow.


I was just thinking that. We really only have about a 1/2" -3/4" of wet slush on untreated areas, but tonight it's gonna refreeze and temps are not looking to get back above freezing for a while, so when the next event comes and puts a few inches on top of it, nothing is going to scrape worth a [email protected] You don't dare plow what's there now, becasue everyone would be up in arms becasue there is only a 1/2" of "snow". Oh, well nothing I can do about it.


----------



## PowersTree

Jason Pallas;1201986 said:


> Man, that's so cool that you can get your clients to pay you to drive out and inspect their property's condition. I wish I could get some clients like that...... especially with gas at over $3/gallon. You're lucky.


Not trying to be a smart ass at all. This is simply my thoughts on it.

Less jobs, for more money. I check my sites very regularly. Lots of the time, in the grand am. If I doubt there will be much to do, ill throw 4 or 5 bags of salt in the trunk, just in case. If I leave out with the truck, I'm pretty sure ill be plowing or salting.

I can drive my entire route, in the grand am, for roughly $7. My truck, is $25 easily.


----------



## PowersTree

procut;1202225 said:


> I was just thinking that. We really only have about a 1/2" -3/4" of wet slush on untreated areas, but tonight it's gonna refreeze and temps are not looking to get back above freezing for a while, so when the next event comes and puts a few inches on top of it, nothing is going to scrape worth a [email protected] You don't dare plow what's there now, becasue everyone would be up in arms becasue there is only a 1/2" of "snow". Oh, well nothing I can do about it.


I pushed my driveways. Most are seasonal, so it was for my own sanity. If the per push complain, ill explain my motive. If the complain further, find the next guy. Hopefully it doesn't back fire. The few I talked to, seemed very happy I was there.

Saying that, I need to work on re wording the contracts, to explain this, and tell my clients, I'm gonna do it how I see fit (zero tolerance), or you can find the next guy.

I guess that's the bonus of still being small. I can grow, with the client type I seek, it just may be slower going.

Flame away if I'm wrong.


----------



## redskinsfan34

On another note I attached an interesting map on Accuweather. Maybe a repeat of last Tuesday?[/QUOTE]

Mr. Xpress, Any thoughts?


----------



## Glockshot73!

Anybody do any ice fishing on here?


----------



## timsteinman30

To use liquid or not??? I'm just wondering if I can go out at 7pm tonight and spray liquid? can I spray the parking lots that have water on them before it freeze to prevent them from freezing???


----------



## Lightningllc

Xpress you alive??? What are we looking at for tonight and the rest of the week


----------



## Jason Pallas

Very quickly look for snow (light) on Thursday into thurs night (1-3 inches). at this point, there doesn't appear to be much a chance of too much phasing occurring between the northern wave in the Great Lakes and the south wave in the ohio valley. So, this will not be a heavy event - lack of good moisture transport from the gulf. However, the next suite of models should be looked at - to confirm. Beyond that, look for another system late in the weekend Sun / Mon where phasing looks to be a much more real possibility and the system, at this point, looks to carry more moisture (snow) potential that the Thurs - long duration/light snow event. Hope that helps.

So everyone can go watch American Idol debut.


----------



## TheXpress2002

Lightningllc;1202434 said:


> Xpress you alive??? What are we looking at for tonight and the rest of the week


Yes, just very busy with the rest of life.

Jason is spot on with his assessment.


----------



## timsteinman30

Thamls for the weather update. Its starting to freeze here, or by the next couple of hours. Can I spray liquid tonight or do you think salt?


----------



## Metro Lawn

timsteinman30;1202525 said:


> Thamls for the weather update. Its starting to freeze here, or by the next couple of hours. Can I spray liquid tonight or do you think salt?


Liquid will be fine once it freezes.


----------



## timsteinman30

Thanks Metro, You the man... By the way Your so Hollywood. I caught the interview the other day. Good Job


----------



## Plow man Foster

Dodgetruckman731;1202328 said:


> Anybody do any ice fishing on here?


Nope not a fan of going out on ice! lol thats just me! 
I pass orchard lk everyday and see all you guys' tents and things out there but thats just not me! (not you in particular!)



timsteinman30;1202525 said:


> Thamls for the weather update. Its starting to freeze here, or by the next couple of hours. Can I spray liquid tonight or do you think salt?


I've never been a fan of alot of pre treating So i say:
Just wait til tomorrow morning! Most of my lots are mostly traveled when the business is open so if someone falls i'll be like "what were you walking on a icy lot during the midnight hours for?" lol jk jk
Now for my MickyD's i like to use both rock and spray for those and it holds up GREATTTTT! 
Also i just scraped all my lots and then applied salt and liquid to my 24HR/ No tolerence lots....
Other than that we'll do everything tomorrow morning!

If you do all your work in one day what are you gonna do tomorrow!?!?!??!!? lmao <<that was a rhetorical question!


----------



## Luther

alternative;1202004 said:


> oh ok- between 2 and 6 when most businesses were closed.. I too drove my route from Metro parkway to Moross and not one site was iced over- a few slick spots, but all were complete water by around 6am-- I believe that most of my clients would have been Pissd if we treated in the middle of the night with upper 30's predicted for daytime with 35* + rain washing it all down the drains at the time of the app,
> .


I could not say the same.


----------



## Lightningllc

Lots are majority dry for th most part, puddles will ice up


----------



## Luther

PowersTree;1202248 said:


> I check my sites very regularly. Lots of the time, in the grand am. If I doubt there will be much to do, ill throw 4 or 5 bags of salt in the trunk, just in case. If I leave out with the truck, I'm pretty sure ill be plowing or salting.
> 
> I can drive my entire route, in the grand am, for roughly $7. My truck, is $25 easily.


Right on.

Don't beleive anyone telling you that inspecting sites (without it snowing at that moment) is not the right thing to do.


----------



## P&M Landscaping

Hey guys, I'm considering getting out of the business on my own. This season has just about killed me, between break downs and lack of account rising fuel prices, insurance, etc. I just don't feel it's worth it. If I can get the right price for my equipment i'm out. Boss 7'6" Sport Duty-$3500 & Walk behind Spreader, used 6 times. $275. Whelen Hide-A-Ways $50, needs longer cables unless used on a Jeep. Also, if anyone needs downriver drivers, i'll be interested in driving for somebody.


----------



## Matson Snow

P&M Landscaping;1202634 said:


> Hey guys, I'm considering getting out of the business on my own. This season has just about killed me, between break downs and lack of account rising fuel prices, insurance, etc. I just don't feel it's worth it. If I can get the right price for my equipment i'm out. Boss 7'6" Sport Duty-$3500 & Walk behind Spreader, used 6 times. $275. Whelen Hide-A-Ways $50, needs longer cables unless used on a Jeep. Also, if anyone needs downriver drivers, i'll be interested in driving for somebody.


I'll give you $32.98 for the spreader and i will put you in my Truck for $7.90 an hour....Good Luck with the sale Pete...Maybee AJ will buy it....:laughing:


----------



## brandonslc

P&M Landscaping;1202634 said:


> Hey guys, I'm considering getting out of the business on my own. This season has just about killed me, between break downs and lack of account rising fuel prices, insurance, etc. I just don't feel it's worth it. If I can get the right price for my equipment i'm out. Boss 7'6" Sport Duty-$3500 & Walk behind Spreader, used 6 times. $275. Whelen Hide-A-Ways $50, needs longer cables unless used on a Jeep. Also, if anyone needs downriver drivers, i'll be interested in driving for somebody.


If interested we are looking for a driver. Pm me. Thanks Brandon


----------



## ajslands

Lightningllc;1202573 said:


> Lots are majority dry for th most part, puddles will ice up


Also known has bird baths... 

In response to the checking the lots regularly; i do the same just not for snow because I don't have any commercials. But during storms, I'll drive around to all of my accounts, and check for storm damage, and it seems to be very profitable for me. payup


----------



## brookline

If anyone needs a hand salting let me know.


----------



## magnatrac

I used to drive from ortonville to troy all the time just to check on our condos. I would rather waste fuel and know everything is fine. There was no networking like on here so we only had a few guys we could try and call to ask about conditons. I don't mind driving in the middle of the night , traffic is great ! You never know what it will be like from one side of the county to the other. Today is a great example. Some guys saw only rain and I had to do my jobs twice. I salted in the early am and then heavy sleet/snow covered it all up. There was 1/4+ " of cement on treated surfaces. I use pelledow on my walks and that did even last. There were alot of guys up here that dropped the ball today. 

, shaun


----------



## Glockshot73!

Plow man Foster;1202549 said:


> Nope not a fan of going out on ice! lol thats just me!
> I pass orchard lk everyday and see all you guys' tents and things out there but thats just not me! (not you in particular!)


Ive never been out there hopefully its better than Lake St Clair, the ice can make you uneasy at times. I was Monday morning 7am, still dark, real quiet, all you can hear are pressure cracks, hard to explain what they sound like but you can literally follow where they are by the sound, they get close somtimes! Another thing is when the heaters on for awhile in the shantie, the top layer of ice melts and you can see down to the bottom of the lake, crystal clear, then you can see all the pressure cracks in the ice too, makes ya think, but theres a good eight inches of ice out in anchor bay right now, no ice is safe ice but, its alright.

Chris


----------



## terrapro

P&M Landscaping;1202634 said:


> Hey guys, I'm considering getting out of the business on my own. This season has just about killed me, between break downs and lack of account rising fuel prices, insurance, etc. I just don't feel it's worth it. If I can get the right price for my equipment i'm out. Boss 7'6" Sport Duty-$3500 & Walk behind Spreader, used 6 times. $275. Whelen Hide-A-Ways $50, needs longer cables unless used on a Jeep. Also, if anyone needs downriver drivers, i'll be interested in driving for somebody.


What is your walk behind?


----------



## alternative

Dodgetruckman731;1202708 said:


> but theres a good eight inches of ice out in anchor bay right now, no ice is safe ice but, its alright.
> 
> Chris


Thats crazy....down by the GPYC its mostly water still.


----------



## P&M Landscaping

terrapro;1202753 said:


> What is your walk behind?


Shindaiwa, the model is in my signature


----------



## 09dieselguy

hey guys im selling a 9.2 poly v blade. plow side only. needs a new center show as i lost my good one in a gravel lot.

if there is any interest please let me know.


----------



## Plow man Foster

09dieselguy;1202763 said:


> hey guys im selling a 9.2 poly v blade. plow side only. needs a new center show as i lost my good one in a gravel lot.
> 
> if there is any interest please let me know.


Any pics? Price?


----------



## silvetouch

09dieselguy;1202763 said:


> hey guys im selling a 9.2 poly v blade. plow side only. needs a new center show as i lost my good one in a gravel lot.
> 
> if there is any interest please let me know.


i second that.... pics / price?


----------



## terrapro

09dieselguy;1202763 said:


> hey guys im selling a 9.2 poly v blade. plow side only. needs a new center show as i lost my good one in a gravel lot.
> 
> if there is any interest please let me know.


Me too. More info.


----------



## 09dieselguy

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=116449


----------



## Lightningllc

How much do u want for this plow


----------



## 09dieselguy

looking to get an honest 3k for it. can meet somewhere if your a distance away as well.


----------



## Lightningllc

09dieselguy;1202909 said:


> looking to get an honest 3k for it. can meet somewhere if your a distance away as well.


thanks but ur on the high side if you decide to sell the plow get ahold of me, we can remove it.


----------



## grassmaster06

tax's are crazy this year for me ,i almost hit the floor today when my account told what i owe .and my guys want cash ,yea right not no more and never again.i feel sick, this is not what i expected this year and has been one hard lesson :crying::crying::crying::crying:


----------



## Glockshot73!

alternative;1202758 said:


> Thats crazy....down by the GPYC its mostly water still.


Really? iIve heard the ice never really gets too good down there because, the winds are constantly moving it, but i was at the mouth of the clinton river, 15 & jefferson or so, and there still a solid 6 inches there too.


----------



## Stuffdeer

Ill definitely be salting tonight. A lot of lots are icy Downriver


----------



## Lightningllc

Dry out here


----------



## Stuffdeer

Lightningllc;1202996 said:


> Dry out here


I wish, I really don't want to salt tonight. But gotta keep everything safe.


----------



## 09dieselguy

open to offers guys. im interested in selling so lets see what kind of offers are out there.


----------



## PowersTree

magnatrac;1202692 said:


> I used to drive from ortonville to troy all the time just to check on our condos. I would rather waste fuel and know everything is fine. There was no networking like on here so we only had a few guys we could try and call to ask about conditons. I don't mind driving in the middle of the night , traffic is great ! You never know what it will be like from one side of the county to the other. Today is a great example. Some guys saw only rain and I had to do my jobs twice. I salted in the early am and then heavy sleet/snow covered it all up. There was 1/4+ " of cement on treated surfaces. I use pelledow on my walks and that did even last. There were alot of guys up here that dropped the ball today.
> 
> , shaun


All of my jobs are in Bloomfield. I salted everything while it was still rain, just cause I knew it was gonna freeze. Came home, took a nap, and woke up to the snow we got up here. Got scared, and flew back down to Bloomfield, they had nothing.

The guy I used to drive for, was out of Orion. My route was the far away route, Troy Bloomfield and such. Half the time id drive my route, salt it, and come plow in Orion. Seemed 1 out of 3 storms, id actually plow my route, and then, Orion would have way more snow.


----------



## lawnprolawns

All this salting brings in some good $$, but is going to be hell on customer's budgets. It sucks when you have to salt something that is going to melt by noon on it's own. But, when people are getting to work at 6-8, noon is a long ways way. 

I think Jason Pallas mentioned last year that the more people spend on snow removal/salt, the less $$ they will have floating around for summer maintenance and landscaping. Something to keep in mind, although that thought can't outweigh the need for safe sites. 

Gotta love winter.


----------



## Milwaukee

Off Topic.

Well I was talk to my friends at FB about issues with members here. 

Well what we see #1 problem with members here.

Communicate SUCK BIG TIME!!!! Don't you realized how communicate is important in business. It fun when those who have terrible communicate end WORK HARD and stress. 

It really fun when they text example. Then people or I answer end not receive their answer. It like they change mind and won't text to say I found someone. 

DO YOU KNOW ANYONE WHO WANT SHOVEL SNOW.

CAN YOU DRIVE MY PLOW TRUCKS OR SKIDSTEER BECAUSE MY DRIVERS QUIT OR SICK OR FIRED.

#2 problem
I kept hear crap stories about contractors who need sub. Sub end arraignment their Schedule for contractors. When snow come. Sub call Contractor they ready for work. Contractor end say Sorry I found someone or I will doing myself. Or won't answer phone.


----------



## brookline

Heading to get loaded in a few. Sealed blacktop seems to be more iced over than cement. Concrete is staying pretty dry.


----------



## newhere

Hey guys I have a 10' boss salter for sale. It is best for a 450-550 or a larger single axle dump, it has brand new 2' fab shop made steel sides on it. My guess is it will hold about 6-7 yards. It was just sand blasted and will need to be painted soon so it won't rust. The unit is totally stripped of everything. Bearings, chain, wires everything. The only thing that needs to be replaced are the bearings because I cut them off with a torch. The engine runs and the gear box works great. I stripped it down because I was going to have it powder coated and then convert it over to electric. Now I decided I don't need another salter truck. I just want to get what I have into it back out not including my labor. I bought it off dave devisser (sp, mgia president) for 750 then paid 100 for sand blasting and 350 for the sides. So 1,200 bucks. 

Spend another 500 on a electric motor and bearings and the thing will be mint. I will have it powder coated for a extra 350 if the buyer wants. I'm talking real baked on powder coat.



This salter is way to big for a normal 8' pick up bed.


----------



## newhere

Also have a 9' heavy weight western in very good condition for sale. Runs off central hydro. I bought a 9' and a 10' off ebay as a package deal and I only wanted the big one. 

Looking to get $1,400 for the 9'


----------



## Luther

Light mist happening in many areas now, and 23 degrees.


----------



## Luther

Freezing rain advisory issued now.


----------



## alternative

Yes, over here as well...salt will be needed today.


----------



## M & D LAWN

Dearborn to downriver light freezing rain falling, starting to glaze asphalt surfaces.


----------



## terrapro

Ice is hit and miss out there, some place are dry as a bone but others are a thin film of ice.


----------



## firelwn82

Its slickery out there in northern oakland. Main roads have been salted for the most part. All side streets are a sheet of ice. Be safe folks


----------



## Lightningllc

Freezing drizzle. Bad news full salt run


----------



## 2FAST4U

Light snow here, starting to cover my drive


----------



## VIPHGM

Oakland twp and rochester hills light dusting snow covered


----------



## lawnprolawns

Hit a few sites with a light app of salt. Didn't take a whole lot. Some were still fine from yesterday. Nothing really had "ice", just a bit of a slick frozen mist. Heading up north until it snows on Thursday haha. Peace!


----------



## magnatrac

Salted everything again this morning. There was still alot of ice/ sleet laying around where the cars were yesterday. I scaped up what I could and salted again. The parking lot that I share with another contractor has night and day line down the middle. My side is wet and his is solid ice 

, shaun


----------



## redskinsfan34

Hey Lighteningllc, You have to go out and salt today? You seem to be the closest to me on this thread. My lots are all good from yesterday still. Jusrt wondering. Maybe I put too much salt down yesterday!!


----------



## Tscape

Dexter lots were definitely slick.


----------



## Lightningllc

Every lot that was asphalt, I slid 100 feet in dump truck all my guys had ice in the lots, if it was good sealcoated lots they were worse. Concrete wasn't bad. I salted heavy yesterday due to rain but there was nothing left. Depends on how good the sealcoated lots are.


----------



## Stuffdeer

I salted everything this morning. Super slick down in Monroe. South of Downriver it was bad. 12 car pileup on I-75 at Newport Rd.


----------



## redskinsfan34

Lightningllc;1203239 said:


> Every lot that was asphalt, I slid 100 feet in dump truck all my guys had ice in the lots, if it was good sealcoated lots they were worse. Concrete wasn't bad. I salted heavy yesterday due to rain but there was nothing left. Depends on how good the sealcoated lots are.


Huh. I guess I DID put too much down yesterday. Either that or my customers are looking like ice skaters right about now.


----------



## Leisure Time LC

I salted and sprayed everything this morning


----------



## timsteinman30

newbie with liquid needs answers.I'm down river by the Ohio line.
I'm using suburban oils product. I have About 10.5GPM with 35psi. 7' boom on back
1. I sprayed my lots at midnight last night ending around 2:30. Salted sidewalks.we had a nice slick parking lot when I started. When I was done applying I could hear water under my feet and wheels
Went home and awoke at 6am. and seen that my lots were covered with a light dusting of snow and frozen rain. When I got home at 2:30 we started to get Fr. rain. So I went out an applied salt and liquid on some lots. They seemed to be fine after that. My mistake for going out early. i think from 2:30-6:00 we got more fr. rain and Light dusting of snow then I expected. Any thoughts why liquid didnt last.
2. Did some condos at 9:00am today. Typical 30' long and 16' wide. Sprayed all 30 of them. They were snow covered when I got there and when I was done no snow. I got out to do all the front walks with salt and almost fell on my A$$ on the blacktop drives that I just sprayed. What gives?/? did the liquid just burn off the snow and not the Frozen pavement from the Tuesday's rain???(ie, Re freeze) the drives were white when I started and Black when i finished spraying. But that black was like glass. I backed up the drives with boom on and came down and back up and down again.Did i use to much product or did it work to burn off the dusting of snow and freezing rain that fell from 2-6 this moring. and not get to the re frozen rain that was left on the drives yesterday??? 
Any help would be great. i'm thankful that you guys always help.


----------



## eatonpaving

*salt*

salted everything, slick in spots.


----------



## VIPHGM

I love how only my northern Rochester Hills and Oakland twp properties have to be serviced compared to my troy, sterling heights properties.... 

How is everyone else doing so far on salt consumption for the season??? Im about to go through and add up my tonnage use to see where i am at... kind of afraid to see that one...


----------



## Allor Outdoor

Welcome to the world of liquids...they are great with certain applications, but NOT a replacement for salt


----------



## VIPHGM

timsteinman30;1203458 said:


> newbie with liquid needs answers.I'm down river by the Ohio line.
> I'm using suburban oils product. I have About 10.5GPM with 35psi. 7' boom on back
> 1. I sprayed my lots at midnight last night ending around 2:30. Salted sidewalks.we had a nice slick parking lot when I started. When I was done applying I could hear water under my feet and wheels
> Went home and awoke at 6am. and seen that my lots were covered with a light dusting of snow and frozen rain. When I got home at 2:30 we started to get Fr. rain. So I went out an applied salt and liquid on some lots. They seemed to be fine after that. My mistake for going out early. i think from 2:30-6:00 we got more fr. rain and Light dusting of snow then I expected. Any thoughts why liquid didnt last.
> 2. Did some condos at 9:00am today. Typical 30' long and 16' wide. Sprayed all 30 of them. They were snow covered when I got there and when I was done no snow. I got out to do all the front walks with salt and almost fell on my A$$ on the blacktop drives that I just sprayed. What gives?/? did the liquid just burn off the snow and not the Frozen pavement from the Tuesday's rain???(ie, Re freeze) the drives were white when I started and Black when i finished spraying. But that black was like glass. I backed up the drives with boom on and came down and back up and down again.Did i use to much product or did it work to burn off the dusting of snow and freezing rain that fell from 2-6 this moring. and not get to the re frozen rain that was left on the drives yesterday???
> Any help would be great. i'm thankful that you guys always help.


ive noticed that when spraying only that a light dusting of snow will stick to the material.... causing the lot to look like it had not been serviced.... Even though its liquid you still need to drive over it and it will activate or let the sun light hit it..... Now for you spraying and not seeing snow... doesn't mean it doesn't exist... all you did was dilute the actual snow form to liquid... yes it did start the melting process but its not instantaneous poof be gone liquid... it takes time to break down the snow and ice build up... ive noticed this year that rock salt has a lot longer residual effect afterwords compared to liquid


----------



## eatonpaving

*being a sub.....*

i took on some work as a sub for a guy along with my regular accounts, now getting paid is a pain, wont answer the phone and then dont call back when he says he will, salted 8 times and plowed 2 times, next year i am getting my own accounts..........


----------



## terrapro

VIPHGM;1203492 said:


> How is everyone else doing so far on salt consumption for the season??? Im about to go through and add up my tonnage use to see where i am at... kind of afraid to see that one...


I am trying not to think about it, concerning the seasonals anyway.


----------



## Glockshot73!

Did spot treatments in warren and SH last night, nothing to do this am


----------



## lawnprolawns

eatonpaving;1203505 said:


> i took on some work as a sub for a guy along with my regular accounts, now getting paid is a pain, wont answer the phone and then dont call back when he says he will, salted 8 times and plowed 2 times, next year i am getting my own accounts..........


Who you working for?


----------



## Matson Snow

lawnprolawns;1203558 said:


> Who you working for?


I think its some company out of Northville.....Lawn Pro Lawns I Think.......:laughing:


----------



## lawnprolawns

Not us. Were just Lawn Pro. Haha


----------



## redskinsfan34

Question. If the forecast holds up and we get .5" tomorrow night and it's single digits. Will salt even work when it's that cold or is it just a matter of putting more down?


----------



## brookline

Matson Snow;1203559 said:


> I think its some company out of Northville.....Lawn Pro Lawns I Think....:


:laughing: I don't care who you are that funny right there!

So looks like I am going to salt the walks on the lots that I salted the sealed asphalt this morning because it's dusting over now. Should have put it down this morning, but I wasn't expecting the dusting. Oh well tried to save the customer money and make myself look good.


----------



## timsteinman30

timsteinman30;1203458 said:


> newbie with liquid needs answers.I'm down river by the Ohio line.
> I'm using suburban oils product. I have About 10.5GPM with 35psi. 7' boom on back
> 1. I sprayed my lots at midnight last night ending around 2:30. Salted sidewalks.we had a nice slick parking lot when I started. When I was done applying I could hear water under my feet and wheels
> Went home and awoke at 6am. and seen that my lots were covered with a light dusting of snow and frozen rain. When I got home at 2:30 we started to get Fr. rain. So I went out an applied salt and liquid on some lots. They seemed to be fine after that. My mistake for going out early. i think from 2:30-6:00 we got more fr. rain and Light dusting of snow then I expected. Any thoughts why liquid didnt last.
> 2. Did some condos at 9:00am today. Typical 30' long and 16' wide. Sprayed all 30 of them. They were snow covered when I got there and when I was done no snow. I got out to do all the front walks with salt and almost fell on my A$$ on the blacktop drives that I just sprayed. What gives?/? did the liquid just burn off the snow and not the Frozen pavement from the Tuesday's rain???(ie, Re freeze) the drives were white when I started and Black when i finished spraying. But that black was like glass. I backed up the drives with boom on and came down and back up and down again.Did i use to much product or did it work to burn off the dusting of snow and freezing rain that fell from 2-6 this moring. and not get to the re frozen rain that was left on the drives yesterday???
> Any help would be great. i'm thankful that you guys always help.


Hey thanks for the reply anyone else have any suggestions???? METRO??? you seem to be a liquid pro. Just want to cover all bases.


----------



## Lightningllc

Liquid has it's place but ice and rain stick to rock. Liquid is good for light dustings, cold temps and pretreats. Last 2 winters I used it and I hate it I have over 15000 invested into tanks, sprayers, etc.

This year we are using bulk rock with pretreat and had great success over straight liquid. 

I should sell everything but we might have a salt shortage again and we gotta have a backup plan.


----------



## timsteinman30

Lightningllc;1203615 said:


> Liquid has it's place but ice and rain stick to rock. Liquid is good for light dustings, cold temps and pretreats. Last 2 winters I used it and I hate it I have over 15000 invested into tanks, sprayers, etc.
> 
> This year we are using bulk rock with pretreat and had great success over straight liquid.
> 
> I should sell everything but we might have a salt shortage again and we gotta have a backup plan.


Thanks Lightingllc, That makes sense. I didn't get rid of the salt and spreaders so I'll apply smarter. This is how we learn. Knowledgeable people helping others. wish i could help you all. Ask me anything about irrigation systems, hydroseed, Landscaping i'm your man. Liquid i'm to new at.


----------



## silvetouch

eatonpaving;1203505 said:


> i took on some work as a sub for a guy along with my regular accounts, now getting paid is a pain, wont answer the phone and then dont call back when he says he will, salted 8 times and plowed 2 times, next year i am getting my own accounts..........


i have the same problems with some of my own accounts. I wouldn't be soo anxious to go out and get your own. Every scenario will have its ups and downs.


----------



## Lightningllc

We are owed over a 250k year round it sucks when the bills come in.


----------



## irlandscaper

Burned 50 tons already, 50 more coming friday.


----------



## Plow man Foster

timsteinman30;1203654 said:


> Thanks Lightingllc, That makes sense. I didn't get rid of the salt and spreaders so I'll apply smarter. This is how we learn. Knowledgeable people helping others. wish i could help you all. Ask me anything about irrigation systems, hydroseed, Landscaping i'm your man. Liquid i'm to new at.


wow thats quite and investment for someone whose not even using it! lol 
What kind of stuff do you have?
Have you ever though of renting that stuff out? 
I know i rent out 2 big 2200 tanks to two of my buddies (Its a nice little side income..)


----------



## eatonpaving

silvetouch;1203688 said:


> i have the same problems with some of my own accounts. I wouldn't be soo anxious to go out and get your own. Every scenario will have its ups and downs.


i have 4 of my own accounts and i sub for a good company and get paid when i need it, been that way for 3 years now, i sub one job for this other company and keep getting the run around.....i told all my 4 accounts that when i take a bill i need to be paid, its in the contract, and i have never waited for the check, they write it right then....and the big company i sub for i have never had a problem, check is on time every month.....


----------



## eatonpaving

*concrete saw....*

anybody need a big walk behind concrete saw....like new, only 5.4 hrs on it....

http://www.contractorsdirect.com/Concrete-Tools/Push-Walk-Behind-Concrete-Saws

its the mk-cx3-6.5hp honda. 14 inch diamond blade.


----------



## terrapro

I hope this lake effect on the radar fizzles out. I was not ready to be working in the AM, actually I should say I did not want to yet because I am always ready.


----------



## silvetouch

eatonpaving;1203970 said:


> i have 4 of my own accounts and i sub for a good company and get paid when i need it, been that way for 3 years now, i sub one job for this other company and keep getting the run around.....i told all my 4 accounts that when i take a bill i need to be paid, its in the contract, and i have never waited for the check, they write it right then....and the big company i sub for i have never had a problem, check is on time every month.....


hold on to those accounts. I have a good # that pay on time too. But a larger # that don't.

I remember when i only had 1 or 2 trucks and subbed for other companies. I had it made then. A lot less headaches then.


----------



## 09dieselguy

hey guys figured i would run this by you guys. not sure where else to put it. but im not 100 percent on what i should do with this yet.

over a year ago i came into a 96 chevy half ton ex cab short bed step side 5 speed 4x4 with a blown motor. im going to be replacing the motor. i figured i would part it out or jsut use it as a toy. but its pretty clean. ive thought about putting 1 tons under it and a 8.2 v plow but it just seems to be more of a dream as i dont think it would be worth it in the long end cause its still a half ton frame.

today i was thinking about it and came up with the idea of just putting a boss 7.6 straight blade on it with a set of wings. and a larger snow ex 1875 in the rear with bags in bed. im thinking i may end up find a regular bed for it and maybe going with a small v box but the 1875 snow ex is capeable of more material and will hold as much and much easier. 

my thoughts are since i dont have anything into this truck that it would be a good back up truck and for some small lots that it would work just fine. hell it would even work welll to cut out some of my bigger properties for the loader. i dont see any reason that this idea isnt the best one i can come up with. i think the 7.6 is a better idea then the 8 foot straight blade as well for the main fact that it is lighter and the truck shouldnt have any problem holding the 7.6 with wings. i think the 8.0 would be to big with wings in a snow storm more then 3 to 4 inchs of snow with longer push's having a 350 push it. can i get some input from someone who has done this in the past as im know im not the only one who has thought about this.


or should i part it out or keep it and invest in another 3/4 or 1 ton truck to use for a plow truck. i just figure since i have it and dont have anything into it i may as well make money with it. its in good shape so its not a trashy ride either. not my idea of the best commercial or resi plow truck but i see alot worse!


----------



## goinggreen

I need your help, I am ordering new shirts for the summer, Not sure which design to go with. Keeping going green logo green,but not sure if i want to change the phone number black or green. hope you all can put in your imput.


----------



## Luther

My input would be to consult with your team on decisions such as this. Getting them involved on these types of changes and decisions is a good team building opportunity for you and them.


----------



## 2FAST4U

goinggreen;1204528 said:


> I need your help, I am ordering new shirts for the summer, Not sure which design to go with. Keeping going green logo green,but not sure if i want to change the phone number black or green. hope you all can put in your imput.


On that color shirt go with the black phone number for sure. Just looks better IMO


----------



## Jason Pallas

Go all black - will look much better.


----------



## redskinsfan34

I agree. All Black.


----------



## ajslands

Go with a saftey green background and saftey green lettering  

But black on green looks good and Jim's answer sounds good 

when is It going to snow again? I wanna buy a jet ski for this summer


----------



## Matson Snow

ajslands;1204638 said:


> Go with a saftey green background and saftey green lettering
> 
> But black on green looks good and Jim's answer sounds good
> 
> when is to snow again? I wanna buy a jet ski for this summer


Way to make a Decision...Thumbs Up....Go to School


----------



## eatonpaving

silvetouch;1204402 said:


> hold on to those accounts. I have a good # that pay on time too. But a larger # that don't.
> 
> I remember when i only had 1 or 2 trucks and subbed for other companies. I had it made then. A lot less headaches then.


i will be able to get alot of snow accounts, with the seal coating i am always in big parking lots, with the ones i had this year i did not want to take on to much, with only three trucks,,,,this guy is the first one i have had any problems with.....


----------



## eatonpaving

*concrete saw*

here a pic of the saw.....


----------



## Matson Snow

Looks like we are gonna Miss a Nice little Snow Event by about 150 miles.....:realmad:


----------



## eatonpaving

Matson Snow;1204830 said:


> Looks like we are gonna Miss a Nice little Snow Event by about 150 miles.....:realmad:


yea its going south.....


----------



## branhamt

Hi guys came across this and thought how it could ruin a day for any of us.

http://news.yahoo.com/video/us-15749625/raw-video-snowplow-falls-into-parking-lot-hole-23899749


----------



## silvetouch

eatonpaving;1204803 said:


> i will be able to get alot of snow accounts, with the seal coating i am always in big parking lots, with the ones i had this year i did not want to take on to much, with only three trucks,,,,this guy is the first one i have had any problems with.....


True. That's how Al's Asphalt got a lot of his snow accounts.


----------



## magnatrac

Thats a little more than a bad day !!! Did that fall through a parking garage ? Kind of looks like it with the railing at one end.


----------



## asps4u

magnatrac;1204854 said:


> Thats a little more than a bad day !!! Did that fall through a parking garage ? Kind of looks like it with the railing at one end.


Yeah, there's a couple threads on here with that video and story, and it was the upper deck of a two deck parking garage. Imagine being on the lower deck when that happened...


----------



## asps4u

Matson Snow;1204830 said:


> Looks like we are gonna Miss a Nice little Snow Event by about 150 miles.....:realmad:


Fine by me for now...Picking up my new truck today and swapping the plow tomorrow  Than it can snow as much as it wants Thumbs Up


----------



## goinggreen

TCLA;1204613 said:


> My input would be to consult with your team on decisions such as this. Getting them involved on these types of changes and decisions is a good team building opportunity for you and them.


lol I am the team solo operation right now


----------



## alternative

goinggreen;1204887 said:


> lol I am the team solo operation right now


Well then, ask yourself -What do you like best? I think keep the top layout but outline the text/graphics in black.


----------



## VIPHGM

look here's two things to remember... one a big black line of writing on your back in summer heat will track heat to it and make a hot spot... or a darker bold phone number will be easier for new customer to read and write down... so that all you really have to think about in reality of what you want.... I went gray with our summer shirts and black with our morning fleece jackets and black with the hoodies... because typically you will wear the warmer cloths in the early morning when you want to warm up and attract heat and grey shirts to keep summer temps down off of your body.... White polo's for the Owner to Thumbs Up


----------



## Lightningllc

I am looking to buy 3 trucks 450-550-650 or compariable sizes in other brands.

They dont have to have plows or salters but a plus if they do!

So if any one has one or couple for sale let me know.


Also looking to buy a couple lawn / landscape companies this spring so if anyone knows of anyone looking to get out let me know, looking westside only.


----------



## VIPHGM

Lightningllc;1204973 said:


> I am looking to buy 3 trucks 450-550-650 or compariable sizes in other brands.
> 
> They dont have to have plows or salters but a plus if they do!
> 
> So if any one has one or couple for sale let me know.
> 
> Also looking to buy a couple lawn / landscape companies this spring so if anyone knows of anyone looking to get out let me know, looking westside only.


Hey i do have that 96 F450 reg cab 7.3L diesel with only 120xxx i want to sell it in the spring... it will probably need a new bed or something


----------



## branhamt

asps4u;1204875 said:


> Fine by me for now...Picking up my new truck today and swapping the plow tomorrow  Than it can snow as much as it wants Thumbs Up


Any pics of new setup.


----------



## asps4u

branhamt;1204993 said:


> Any pics of new setup.


2011 F350 Crew Cab, should have pics tomorrow once the plow is mounted. Will post pics for sure when it's done Thumbs Up


----------



## P&M Landscaping

So I take it you traded in the old truck? Would have loved to have it, definitely my favorite ford body style.


----------



## alternative

Lightningllc;1204973 said:


> :
> Also looking to buy a couple lawn / landscape companies this spring so if anyone knows of anyone looking to get out let me know, looking westside only.


Uhhh, i pretty much think we are all looking to buy out everyone else-

Yeah, im looking for anyone on the EASTSIDE who wants to sell out. 
Lawn accts or entire company.

If this winter is not so kind to everyone, im sure there will be some sellers come spring. I love people that cant budget for winter! payup


----------



## alternative

asps4u;1204875 said:


> Fine by me for now...Picking up my new truck today and swapping the plow tomorrow  Than it can snow as much as it wants Thumbs Up


Nice....im actually looking at a 2011 F250 dsl right now...they are sweet trucks.

Even w/ being partial to Chevy, i just like the new style Fords.


----------



## Lightningllc

alternative;1205031 said:


> Uhhh, i pretty much think we are all looking to buy out everyone else-
> 
> Yeah, im looking for anyone on the EASTSIDE who wants to sell out.
> Lawn accts or entire company.
> 
> If this winter is not so kind to everyone, im sure there will be some sellers come spring. I love people that cant budget for winter! payup


We are looking to expand, if someone else wants out it is a perfect opportunity for both sides, it makes it easy for someone to walk away with some cash verus selling it all seperately and getting alittle for it all. Sell ur company get what u want.


----------



## silvetouch

alternative;1205031 said:


> Uhhh, i pretty much think we are all looking to buy out everyone else-
> 
> Yeah, im looking for anyone on the EASTSIDE who wants to sell out.
> Lawn accts or entire company.
> 
> If this winter is not so kind to everyone, im sure there will be some sellers come spring. I love people that cant budget for winter! payup


LOL. I met with a guy last month that was selling his "company" with 120 customers. He wanted $25,000. After reviewing everything i found that 90% of the lawns, he was charging $14-$16. prsport :::walk away:::

ok..so i'm jumping on the "buying people out" bandwagon....im open to buying anyone out south of 8 mile (preferably downriver).


----------



## 2FAST4U

X3 looking also for eastside accounts.


----------



## asps4u

P&M Landscaping;1205023 said:


> So I take it you traded in the old truck? Would have loved to have it, definitely my favorite ford body style.


Not yet, so if you still want it, it's yours. I'm holding on to it til I get everything swapped over which will either be tomorrow or over the weekend, so I'll probably take it to the dealer Monday.


----------



## Lightningllc

silvetouch;1205073 said:


> LOL. I met with a guy last month that was selling his "company" with 120 customers. He wanted $25,000. After reviewing everything i found that 90% of the lawns, he was charging $14-$16. prsport :::walk away:::
> 
> ok..so i'm jumping on the "buying people out" bandwagon....im open to buying anyone out south of 8 mile (preferably downriver).


Ya he's doing them cheap but if equipment and accounts involved even if you raise the price u can keep 50 percent u can make money. It's a old trugreen trick


----------



## eatonpaving

*snow*

light snow in garden city......calling for an inch....


----------



## saltoftheearth

Snowing steady in Oak Park


----------



## smoore45

eatonpaving;1205117 said:


> light snow in garden city......calling for an inch....


yeah, same here in Flat Rock.

ssued by The National Weather Service
Detroit, MI 
1:30 pm EST, Thu., Jan. 20, 2011

... LIGHT SNOW EXPECTED THIS AFTERNOON AND EVENING...

SNOWFALL WILL SPREAD NORTHWARD INTO SOUTHEAST MICHIGAN THIS AFTERNOON AND CONTINUE THROUGH THE EARLY EVENING HOURS. SNOW ACCUMULATIONS BETWEEN 1PM AND 7PM ARE EXPECTED TO RANGE FROM ONE- HALF INCH TO AROUND AN 1 INCH ALONG AND SOUTH OF M-59. MOTORISTS ARE URGED TO USE CAUTION AS THE LIGHT ACCUMULATIONS COULD MAKE ROADWAYS SLICK... AND AS VISIBILITIES ARE REDUCED TO AS LOW AS ONE MILE IN SNOWFALL.


----------



## Matson Snow

*Here we go....Accuweather has spoken....We all know how correct they always are*....


----------



## Allor Outdoor

We have a dusting on untreated surfaces here in Milford


----------



## Lightningllc

All white in brighton, xpress what are we gettingThumbs UpThumbs Up


----------



## ajslands

Matson Snow;1205184 said:


> *Here we go....Accuweather has spoken....We all know how correct they always are*....


Ya take a look a his prediction for winter. :laughing:


----------



## terrapro

Lightningllc;1205222 said:


> All white in brighton, xpress what are we gettingThumbs UpThumbs Up


Short lived though. Everything here is melted already.

Anyone selling a Boss smarthitch undercarriage/mount for 88-98 chevy? Or need an Boss 06 ford undercarriage?


----------



## Lightningllc

Still coming down good


----------



## smoore45

ajslands;1205224 said:


> Ya take a look a his prediction for winter. :laughing:


Actually, Bastardi was very accurate predicting last winter. At least he makes an attempt to predict the weather based on facts, past experience, etc. as opposed to the talking heads on the various local news stations who can't tell you how much were getting after it has already started to snow.


----------



## 2FAST4U

A good coating in HT time for some salt, oh yea still coming down good


----------



## Lightningllc

You said bastardi, lmao


----------



## TheXpress2002

Matson Snow;1205184 said:


> *Here we go....Accuweather has spoken....We all know how correct they always are*....





 ajslands;1205224 said:


> Ya take a look a his prediction for winter. :laughing:





smoore45;1205245 said:


> Actually, Bastardi was very accurate predicting last winter. At least he makes an attempt to predict the weather based on facts, past experience, etc. as opposed to the talking heads on the various local news stations who can't tell you how much were getting after it has already started to snow.


If you also look at what NOAA has come out with on Jan 15th it is along the same lines. Both articles state the difficulty of forecasting the winter thus far with a sense of frustration. The main point of the forecast is the fact that in very strong La Nina winters are end loaded. As of right now we are at or close to average with snowfall believe it or not due to the fact of all the 1 inch "dustings"

Their forecast are stating for above average snowfall going forward, if that means a continued 1-2 inch snowfalls or bombs we will have to wait and see.

We all here should know better without even looking at a forecast. When was the last time we had a "constant" snowfall winter over a 5 month period. I do not even consider 2007 into 2008 because of the fact that month of February I have records showing I was out either salting or pushing 23 of the 28 days. With high confidence I can say from experience we should be under the gun for February and March. (This is not a pep rally, rah rah rah, hype post)


----------



## magnatrac

Go team ???


----------



## smoore45

Lightningllc;1205261 said:


> You said bastardi, lmao


Yeah, I can't get over his name either. lol


----------



## Lightningllc

Our seasonals are more than half eatin up great!!!! Another loss of a year.

XPRESS SAY IT AINT SO!!!!


----------



## terrapro

Lightningllc;1205302 said:


> Our seasonals are more than half eatin up great!!!! Another loss of a year.
> 
> XPRESS SAY IT AINT SO!!!!


If it makes you feel better same here. I am ready for spring anytime now.


----------



## TheXpress2002

In my opinion you can not count on your seasonal contracts to make you money anymore. Your seasonal contracts are there to provide support to your business. I would say 10 years ago when contract numbers were much higher and our costs were much lower (salt @ 29.99 a ton and gas at 1.65 a gallon) seasonal contracts were everyones nest eggs to either bank money or to expand their business. Now they act as steady income to provide your business with a guarantee to pay your bills. 

Again I understand there is always two sides to the coin and each individuals outcome is different, but if you are already under water 6 weeks into the "pushable" season, I would highly consider reevaluating your business plan, because we still have 10 weeks to go.


..........again just my opinion.


----------



## bigjeeping

TheXpress2002;1205327 said:


> if you are already under water 6 weeks into the "pushable" season, I would highly consider reevaluating your business plan, because we still have 10 weeks to go.


Lol, well said. Thumbs Up


----------



## terrapro

TheXpress2002;1205327 said:


> In my opinion you can not count on your seasonal contracts to make you money anymore. Your seasonal contracts are there to provide support to your business. I would say 10 years ago when contract numbers were much higher and our costs were much lower (salt @ 29.99 a ton and gas at 1.65 a gallon) seasonal contracts were everyones nest eggs to either bank money or to expand their business. Now they act as steady income to provide your business with a guarantee to pay your bills.
> 
> Again I understand there is always two sides to the coin and each individuals outcome is different, but if you are already under water 6 weeks into the "pushable" season, I would highly consider reevaluating your business plan, because we still have 10 weeks to go.
> 
> ..........again just my opinion.





bigjeeping;1205347 said:


> Lol, well said. Thumbs Up


Not underwater here just not as profitable.


----------



## Lightningllc

We will still make money just not as much that's why we have 50/50


----------



## Leisure Time LC

Lightningllc;1205360 said:


> We will still make money just not as much that's why we have 50/50


Same here as of now, I only have a couple seasonals and they are with no salt


----------



## axl

Not trying to ruffle any feathers but I never understood why guys say they can't wait til spring? Is it bc of the hours/way of life during winter?

If I had a choice I would trade the lawn/landscape season for winter....I hate the working all day everyday, n constant go go go nature during the lawn/landscape season, work harder and make less.....that's just me though


----------



## procut

axl;1205434 said:


> Not trying to ruffle any feathers but I never understood why guys say they can't wait til spring? Is it bc of the hours/way of life during winter?
> 
> If I had a choice I would trade the lawn/landscape season for winter....I hate the working all day everyday, n constant go go go nature during the lawn/landscape season, work harder and make less.....that's just me though


Thats kind of what I thought. The money you make in the summer looks like peanuts compared to the winter, IF we get the snow.


----------



## terrapro

axl;1205434 said:


> Not trying to ruffle any feathers but I never understood why guys say they can't wait til spring? Is it bc of the hours/way of life during winter?
> 
> If I had a choice I would trade the lawn/landscape season for winter....I hate the working all day everyday, n constant go go go nature during the lawn/landscape season, work harder and make less.....that's just me though


Maybe it is this winter because normally I don't have to wake up every hour from 2AM to 7AM every night to check for only a light dusting just to not make any money.

I am hoping for 2.5-3" storms for the rest of the season. payup


----------



## timsteinman30

terrapro;1205455 said:


> Maybe it is this winter because normally I don't have to wake up every hour from 2AM to 7AM every night to check for only a light dusting just to not make any money.
> 
> I am hoping for 2.5-3" storms for the rest of the season. payup


I'm with you. I set my alarm for 3am and go to bed at 11:20 after local weather. I also wake up every hour on the hour until 2am to look outside.By that time I wont go back to bed and I go out before my guy get in. it sucks. In summer I dont wake up until the alarm goes off at 5am.


----------



## timsteinman30

procut;1205450 said:


> Thats kind of what I thought. The money you make in the summer looks like peanuts compared to the winter, IF we get the snow.


I get paid nicely in the summer. But still enjoy winter. less payroll and less supplies to buy. When you install 4 irrigation systems per week and 5 new lawns and about 2 landscapes. I pay for alot of supplies and payroll. Not to count a 3 man mowing crew to keep fueled up.


----------



## Plow man Foster

Ok we are officially due for a 6" Blizzard! Where are you??????
After all these Salt events and 2-3" storms....


----------



## magnatrac

I can't wait for winter to end but not becasue of dealing with snow. I just want to float on my toon ,have a few beers, listen to music ,and do nothing I know I could do that in between snow events but it's just not the same this time of year ! I usually don't want winter to end just becasue I like this part of the job ( when things don't break ) , but every fall I dread snow becasue of the schedule it brings. After the first couple runs I am back into it and ready for the season. I would like to get some more plowable snows though. Just a few inches. I don't like these fraction of an inch storms we have had that take days to accumulate leaving me to question how to deal with it.

, shaun


----------



## timsteinman30

magnatrac;1205481 said:


> I can't wait for winter to end but not becasue of dealing with snow. I just want to float on my toon ,have a few beers, listen to music ,and do nothing I know I could do that in between snow events but it's just not the same this time of year ! I usually don't want winter to end just becasue I like this part of the job ( when things don't break ) , but every fall I dread snow becasue of the schedule it brings. After the first couple runs I am back into it and ready for the season. I would like to get some more plowable snows though. Just a few inches. I don't like these fraction of an inch storms we have had that take days to accumulate leaving me to question how to deal with it.
> 
> , shaun


I'm with you also.How to deal with this? this storm has stoped and I think we got 1/2 inch. Do I spray liquid or spread rock salt? What to do.


----------



## Plow man Foster

timsteinman30;1205489 said:


> I'm with you also.How to deal with this? this storm has stoped and I think we got 1/2 inch. Do I spray liquid or spread rock salt? What to do.


Not hard at all.....
For commercial stuff im Dropping the plow Either in Scoop or windrow and Spraying Behind me.Plowing what ever i can, the plows on my truck anyway (not hurting me none to drop it)


----------



## newhere

Timesteinman are you brother to mark steine of the grand blanc area?


----------



## Lightningllc

I wish we could get a week break so I could tear up the ski-doo and see the up.

On another note I miss summer, I love landscaping, cutting,irrigation and mulch


----------



## Glockshot73!

You guys think its to early to spread rock now with the forcasted up to an inch we will get tonight, i would like to hit the lake for some ice fishing in the am?


----------



## Stuffdeer

Dodgetruckman731;1205560 said:


> You guys think its to early to spread rock now with the forcasted up to an inch we will get tonight, i would like to hit the lake for some ice fishing in the am?


I just got done doing a few. I'm probably going to go out and finish some more up while there is still traffic so the salt activates before it gets so cold tonight.

On another note....I started running bulk today....BEST THING EVER


----------



## alternative

You should be able to survive a winter snow or no snow if you're doing your math right during the summer months... and personally snow or no snow it doesn't bother me, i like this time of year- Get a well deserved break from the daily BS to recharge.before we have to get in high gear agian (long hours/long weeks/hot temps) - I like the break of the monotony not to mention the higher profit margins when it does snow!


----------



## magnatrac

I think the pre wet salt will work good in the morning. I just mixed up a batch so my tank is nice and warm ! It will still have some heat in it by the time I use it. Nothing like warm liquid on the salt to speed up the melting process

, shaun


----------



## 24v6spd

Dodgetruckman731;1205560 said:


> You guys think its to early to spread rock now with the forcasted up to an inch we will get tonight, i would like to hit the lake for some ice fishing in the am?


How has the fishing been?


----------



## Plow man Foster

magnatrac;1205628 said:


> I think the pre wet salt will work good in the morning. I just mixed up a batch so my tank is nice and warm ! It will still have some heat in it by the time I use it. Nothing like warm liquid on the salt to speed up the melting process
> 
> , shaun


lol its still gonna be FREEZING outside! I think 5* or lower

I love how on channel 7 they are excited to see 15* this weekend!


----------



## 24v6spd

axl;1205434 said:


> Not trying to ruffle any feathers but I never understood why guys say they can't wait til spring? Is it bc of the hours/way of life during winter?
> 
> If I had a choice I would trade the lawn/landscape season for winter....I hate the working all day everyday, n constant go go go nature during the lawn/landscape season, work harder and make less.....that's just me though


I like winter better also.


----------



## Lightningllc

Driving jobs now there still wet and spotty snow novi to the west.


----------



## terrapro

Lightningllc;1205650 said:


> Driving jobs now there still wet and spotty snow novi to the west.


Here too if you needed to know.


----------



## Glockshot73!

24v6spd;1205638 said:


> How has the fishing been?


Hit and miss, good days bad days, the pig perch have lockjaw


----------



## Jason Pallas

Screw this. I'm going to Kid Rock tomorrow night......... in Saginaw. Got great tickets for about 1/3 the price of last weekend's show at Ford Field.


----------



## 2FAST4U

If its like the Detroit show have fun its great!!


----------



## Lightningllc

I never say I'm a weather man, but it sure looks like we have some serious lake effect coming across the state. When the temp finally drops the snow machine could really turn on! Maybe I might be right???


----------



## eatonpaving

Lightningllc;1205747 said:


> I never say I'm a weather man, but it sure looks like we have some serious lake effect coming across the state. When the temp finally drops the snow machine could really turn on! Maybe I might be right???


i was watching that too....why is plowsite so slow.....


----------



## 2FAST4U

Is anyone thinking if pushing this bit of snow to help the salt out or just pour the salt to the lots tomorrow?


----------



## procut

2FAST4U;1205796 said:


> Is anyone thinking if pushing this bit of snow to help the salt out or just pour the salt to the lots tomorrow?


I was just thinking about that. As cold as it;s going to be, salt isn't going to work worth a damn. I think anything over an inch I'm gonna push.


----------



## ChaseCreekSnow

Doing the full nuclear assault of the salt....not enough to justify trying to push that little bit.


----------



## Stuffdeer

ChaseCreekSnow;1205804 said:


> Doing the full nuclear assault of the salt....not enough to justify trying to push that little bit.


I'd wait for a few and see if this lake effect is going to hit us. If it does, we all should have enough to push at least.

Then salt....


----------



## timsteinman30

newhere;1205506 said:


> Timesteinman are you brother to mark steine of the grand blanc area?


no, i have no other family in Mi except my mom,dad, sisters, brother.


----------



## 2FAST4U

I don't think there's quite an inch on my untreated drive yet so I'm liking the nuclear assault idea!!! I've still got 21* too, if it could only stay close to that we'd all be good


----------



## timsteinman30

my buddy lives in chicago and driving home to his mom and dads in toledo, oh and as of 9:15 he is on the indiana turnpike at I69 and it just started snowing. His GPS in his Audi said hes 90 miles from toledo. So I say snow up to about 11 tonight. That lake effect coming out of lake Mi, can bring more snow because of the low that is pushing it with the cold weather behind it. Just my $0.02


----------



## P&M Landscaping

In until 5, and i'm going to wake up and see how it looks. 3/4" here, salted for my boss tonight, and had to unload a v-box by hand.... F THAT!!! I sure hope that this lake effect makes it a crossed so I can push tomorrow...


----------



## VIPHGM

So i have a location that is open until 1am on the weekdays so i went there and salted around 7pm... i think i applied just about 1.5 tons of salt in about a 3/4 - 1 acre setting!!!!.... SO it better hold up all night long no matter what!!!!!! 

But on another note.... by the looks of it... i think i might go out and salt the **** out of everything now when the temps are in the high teens since it will be dropping down to single digits tonight into early morning and not coming up until around 11am or so... IDK changing everything to liquid before temps drop does make me kind of nervous... any input???


----------



## silvetouch

I'm not trying to tell anyone what to do tonight, but i picked up quite a few customers this year because of people pushing or salting when it wasn't called for. 

...just a thought.


----------



## VIPHGM

silvetouch;1205867 said:


> I'm not trying to tell anyone what to do tonight, but i picked up quite a few customers this year because of people pushing or salting when it wasn't called for.
> 
> ...just a thought.


Well yes and no... if its an all inclusive... go at it and have fun... i have noticed that if it does snow and i can get out there to scrap the surface 1/2 - 3/4 - 1" of snow just to clean and clear the bulk or majority of snow.. then ive been conserving and saving a lot more salt then required... ya burning up some time and blade... but if I can do it... then i would rather have $100 fuel bill then a $1000 salt bill... Ive noticed that if its over 1" and you salt... if you dont salt enough then your left with some good slop... but if you scrap and salt then the after affect of the lot and overall appearance looks a lot more professional and the customer is a lot happier... I like to up sell that to customers... bill them for a partial but make them realize that its doing something useful on the property...

... just a thought.


----------



## silvetouch

VIPHGM;1205884 said:


> Well yes and no... if its an all inclusive... go at it and have fun... i have noticed that if it does snow and i can get out there to scrap the surface 1/2 - 3/4 - 1" of snow just to clean and clear the bulk or majority of snow.. then ive been conserving and saving a lot more salt then required... ya burning up some time and blade... but if I can do it... then i would rather have $100 fuel bill then a $1000 salt bill... Ive noticed that if its over 1" and you salt... if you dont salt enough then your left with some good slop... but if you scrap and salt then the after affect of the lot and overall appearance looks a lot more professional and the customer is a lot happier... I like to up sell that to customers... bill them for a partial but make them realize that its doing something useful on the property...
> 
> ... just a thought.


if it works for you then i say go for it.


----------



## timsteinman30

i'm with VIP, I have 3 banks that i do and with about 1"-1.5" I can blade each lot in about 20 each then salt. It looks much better than a lushy lot come 9 am


----------



## terrapro

Are we going to have some full out storms this year or what....tired of these dustings.


----------



## lawnprolawns

This is what snow is really made for.











We took a quick 2 day 220 mile trip up to the Cadillac area, with a fresh 8".


----------



## Stuffdeer

timsteinman30;1205921 said:


> i'm with VIP, I have 3 banks that i do and with about 1"-1.5" I can blade each lot in about 20 each then salt. It looks much better than a lushy lot come 9 am


Same here....On the 3 banks and everything. haha

My customers pay for my services. I have never once had a customer complain about me salting when "in question". They know I'm not out to screw them, and if I think it needs it for safety, they don't once question my decision. I've had customers for years, with no problems.


----------



## Stuffdeer

lawnprolawns;1205948 said:


> This is what snow is really made for.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We took a quick 2 day 220 mile trip up to the Cadillac area, with a fresh 8".


Would love to get into that. Maybe this summer when sleds are cheaper. I have a place up north with thousands of acres to ride on. Usually only ride quads, but sleds are a ton of fun too.


----------



## Allor Outdoor

Coming down pretty hard here in Milford with a fluffy .5-.75 inch already on the ground!


----------



## lawnprolawns

We are salting everything right now. Hoping to get a head start on the cold temperatures.


----------



## TheXpress2002

Here is to Plowsite sucking wanted to post this at 12:30.........


Salt salt and salt some more NOW before the front moves though and temps plummet. Everything is melting very well. It just has to be done NOW


----------



## Glockshot73!

Salted, spreader broke, pissed what can ya do. Guy by me who scraped and sprayed liquid lot was clean and melted, then the squall came threw and snow covered it again, just a fyi for you liquid guys, not sure if the residual will take care of it or not.

Christo


----------



## Lightningllc

It is cold out, got a chill I can't get rid off


----------



## newhere

Lightningllc;1206104 said:


> It is cold out, got a chill I can't get rid off


I second that, its wicked cold out right now! Salt is still working though, blowing the load a little heavier then normal but within 30 minutes things look good.


----------



## irlandscaper

.5 inch or less and twice the amount of salt and its still taking forever to melt. Sure hope that sun comes out...


----------



## grassmaster06

Pre treating salt at the spinner is my next project.but I would like be able spray some walks to with the setup also ,I wonder what size pump ,maybe a 4.5 gpm because its not going to have a spray bar .I was also thinking. of trying a good Atv sprayer mabey. I don't have tons of walks so I wouldn't need a huge tank .does anyone have something like this


----------



## VIPHGM

Well its startig to melt... I just hope that sun comes up real soon... Before everything opens for the day


----------



## Stuffdeer

Salt activated great last night. Lots looking awesome!


Although I had one heck of a bad night. I swear, I can't catch a break this year.


----------



## WMHLC

I have 2 tickets to the red wings game on 1-26-2011 that I won, and I don't fell like driving to detriot and was wondering if anybody would like them. They are in row 21, and I can't remember what section. Face value is $38, I will sell them for $40 for the pair. pm if you want them.


----------



## magnatrac

This cold is rough to work in. The good news is I have made more progress on my ice rink in 2 hours than I have in a week !!! I had to drop my plow on a couple lots this morning. The wind had blown areas down to pavement and others had an inch. I didn't want to try and melt an inch with these temps. They are all small so it was no big deal. The wet salt worked great today and a little pelledow on the walks made quick work of the snow there  On a side note the ohio guys must be plowing alot more snow this year than us. I just noticed we are close to tied on the post count. I guess we're talking while there plowing

, shaun


----------



## flykelley

Hi Guys
Took my load of salt and dumped 25 gallongs of liquid on it. I sure made the snow melt faster. One downside was the salt was wet and didn't like to slide in the box of the dump insert. Im thinking of setting up a small sray nozzle at the spinner head. 

Mike


----------



## Stuffdeer

flykelley;1206351 said:


> Hi Guys
> Took my load of salt and dumped 25 gallongs of liquid on it. I sure made the snow melt faster. One downside was the salt was wet and didn't like to slide in the box of the dump insert. Im thinking of setting up a small sray nozzle at the spinner head.
> 
> Mike


I am too. How do you think we could do it on the cheap?

Thinking we could run a small pump off of the power on the spreader, that way it comes on when the spreader is on...
And put a small tank in the truck bed. Wouldn't have to be to powerful of a sprayer, maybe 4.5 gallons a minute...maybe even thats overkill

Hmm....something easy. ATV sprayer and tank? Should put more than enough out...


----------



## flykelley

Stuffdeer;1206356 said:


> I am too. How do you think we could do it on the cheap?
> 
> Thinking we could run a small pump off of the power on the spreader, that way it comes on when the spreader is on...
> And put a small tank in the truck bed. Wouldn't have to be to powerful of a sprayer, maybe 4.5 gallons a minute...maybe even thats overkill
> 
> Hmm....something easy. ATV sprayer and tank? Should put more than enough out...


My thoughts exactly, I want to mout a 5-10 gallon tank on my cab guard with a plastic flex hose to the spinner head with maybe a pencil nozzle. I think 4-5 gallons a minute is going to be too much. Thta is something we may have to play with to get the ratio correct. I may need a bigger tank also will have to put some thought into that part of it.

Mike


----------



## redskinsfan34

Dexter and Chelsea .5 - .75". Salted the crap out of it and letting the sun do the rest. Sure would like to drop the blade once or twice more this month! payup


----------



## Stuffdeer

flykelley;1206390 said:


> My thoughts exactly, I want to mout a 5-10 gallon tank on my cab guard with a plastic flex hose to the spinner head with maybe a pencil nozzle. I think 4-5 gallons a minute is going to be too much. Thta is something we may have to play with to get the ratio correct. I may need a bigger tank also will have to put some thought into that part of it.
> 
> Mike


I just did some looking around, and you can get a 25 to 30 gallon ATV sprayer for 150 bucks tops. And they come with either 1 gal/min or 2 gal/min.

I think something like this would be ideal. No clogging from wet salt IN the salter, but hit it right before it hits the lot.

What kind of liquid are you using? Do you mix it your self?


----------



## magnatrac

I have a 35 gallon tank from tsc and a 1 gallon a minute pump. It is wired right to my spinner motor so it is even variable speed . I have 3 nozzels one right at the spinner and 2 that sray a fan pattern right infront. The salt gets hit twice. I orginally just had one and then added the extras. I have been using it for 2 1/2 seasons and so far so good. I would probably go with the 2 gpm pump if this one ever dies. It works well for me and is great on days like today.

, shaun


----------



## Stuffdeer

magnatrac;1206496 said:


> I have a 35 gallon tank from tsc and a 1 gallon a minute pump. It is wired right to my spinner motor so it is even variable speed . I have 3 nozzels one right at the spinner and 2 that sray a fan pattern right infront. The salt gets hit twice. I orginally just had one and then added the extras. I have been using it for 2 1/2 seasons and so far so good. I would probably go with the 2 gpm pump if this one ever dies. It works well for me and is great on days like today.
> 
> , shaun


Do you notce that big of difference from your lots, to someone who you know doesn't prewet?


----------



## Lightningllc

Prewet just starts melting faster and leaches out farther, Thats all, Its not like your adding more salt.


----------



## flykelley

Stuffdeer;1206482 said:


> I just did some looking around, and you can get a 25 to 30 gallon ATV sprayer for 150 bucks tops. And they come with either 1 gal/min or 2 gal/min.
> 
> I think something like this would be ideal. No clogging from wet salt IN the salter, but hit it right before it hits the lot.
> 
> What kind of liquid are you using? Do you mix it your self?


I bought this liquid from Mtec since they are close. Not sure who they get it from but its running around 25-27% if I remember right.

Mike


----------



## Plow man Foster

Stuffdeer;1206503 said:


> Do you notce that big of difference from your lots, to someone who you know doesn't prewet?


I would say yes if the salf is really getting covered with liquid. 
It also makes salt react faster in Cold temps where otherwise it wouldnt!
Like this morning salt alone prob. didnt react as quick



magnatrac;1206496 said:


> I have a 35 gallon tank from tsc and a 1 gallon a minute pump. It is wired right to my spinner motor so it is even variable speed .* I have 3 nozzels one right at the spinner and 2 that sray a fan pattern right infront*. The salt gets hit twice. I orginally just had one and then added the extras. I have been using it for 2 1/2 seasons and so far so good. I would probably go with the 2 gpm pump if this one ever dies. It works well for me and is great on days like today.


Where did you get your nozzles from shaun? TSC also???


----------



## flykelley

Plow man Foster;1206703 said:


> I would say yes if the salf is really getting covered with liquid.
> It also makes salt react faster in Cold temps where otherwise it wouldnt!
> Like this morning salt alone prob. didnt react as quick
> 
> Where did you get your nozzles from shaun? TSC also???


Suan is it possible for some pictures?

Thanks Mike


----------



## magnatrac

Everything came from tsc. If I do another I will change some things. I had no idea what I was doing when I made it so I used their atv sprayer nozzels. I ended up drilling them out as big as I could so a bigger one to start would be better. I try and get some pics up later but it's real simple. A 3/8 line runs to my spreader and then splits to 2 outer nozzels that spray the fan pattern to the ground right infront of the spinner. There are t's at those nozzels and they both feed to the third center nozzel shooting at my spinner. This is all mounted on a little spreader so I had to figure it out for myself. A v box usually sprays it in the shoot as it falls. A couple years ago during the salt shortage abouch of guys were using the pre wet to save on salt. I already spread my salt light compared to a big spreader so I figured I might as well make my salt work as good as I can. One gallon a minute is what I found average for the systems so thats what I went with. If I do another one I will use a lager line and the 2 gpm pump. If it's too much I can just slow it down a bit. As I have posted before when I stop after the salt has run out of the spreader it will leave a nice puddle so I know it's flowing enough liquid. It's a home made thing but it works great for me. I have alot of guys ask me about it when they see it.

, shaun


----------



## Lightningllc

-2 tonight don't even bother using rock tonight.


----------



## Allor Outdoor

Lightningllc;1206791 said:


> -2 tonight don't even bother using rock tonight.


I am really hoping there is no reason to go out tonight, other than just checking lots for bird baths.


----------



## Leisure Time LC

I am staying in bed tonight


----------



## Lightningllc

Our lots are white but not with snow


----------



## terrapro

Lightningllc;1206837 said:


> Our lots are white but not with snow


Yep same here.


----------



## VIPHGM

ya im thinking my lots are a little on the salty side... Went out around 4pm today and spot salted some puddles.... Everything was melted and chalk white.... 

Nights like tonight where no one is expecting to go out.... are best nights to call up your good friend/ buddy at about 330am in the morning panicking... asking for there help in pushing the snow because there too much... tell them there's 6 - +" on the ground.... Ive done this to a good friend of mine... if only i had a video camera at his house to see him jump out of bed and start freaking out.. overacting and flipping out while on the phone... to make it far enough to the window to realize there's not a damn thing going on.... after we have been out almost every night this year.... its well worth getting up to make that phone call !!!! :laughing::laughing::laughing:

On another note: are we still all planning on meeting up Jan. 29th? / next weekend? watch it snow a foot outside... LOL :laughing:

Well the totals are in... 78 actual Tons of salt so far this season used on VIP Only properties..... i think that's about what i did total of all last season... makes me nervous!

And on a super positive note: I think i have officially found my new building and Shop... going to meet with them in the morning!!!!!!!


----------



## bigjeeping

This cold is killing me.. literally. I was in the Caribbean last week... sunshine and 90's, and coming back here has been such a shock I got the thermostat cranked to the point I'm sweating.

Anyway.. check out this pic. I took a 40 minute boat ride off the coast of Belize to this small, one-acre island, named Goff's Caye. It was amazing.. and definitely where I hope to retired to in a few years. :laughing: Google it for some amazing pics!


----------



## Greenstar lawn

bigjeeping;1206974 said:


> This cold is killing me.. literally. I was in the Caribbean last week... sunshine and 90's, and coming back here has been such a shock I got the thermostat cranked to the point I'm sweating.
> 
> Anyway.. check out this pic. I took a 40 minute boat ride off the coast of Belize to this small, one-acre island, named Goff's Caye. It was amazing.. and definitely where I hope to retired to in a few years. :laughing: Google it for some amazing pics!


beautiful picture. One of my customers was in Belize last week. I am glad i dont take winter vacations because i would hate to come back to Michigan lol.


----------



## Lightningllc

If I had to come back to these temps. I would move south permently.


----------



## brookline

Going to check a few lots... Please be dry....


----------



## Leisure Time LC

I checked my properties and they are chaulk as well. I am going on a cruise April 30 and cannot not wait for warm weather


----------



## magnatrac

Ok here are a few pics of my little wetting system. I know it looks home brew but it works and no one makes anything for a small spreader.










It sprays alot more liquid than it looks like in the picture.










The tank is 35 gallons and I mounted the little pump right too it. The power is hooked right to the motor on the spreader.










The tanks is mounted to a piece of plywood cut to fit inbetween the tailgat and a pallet. It keeps if from sliding around and makes it easier to unload a half full tank when I need to get another pallet.

, shaun


----------



## alternative

magnatrac;1207466 said:


> Ok here are a few pics of my little wetting system. I know it looks home brew but it works and no one makes anything for a small spreader.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It sprays alot more liquid than it looks like in the picture.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The tank is 35 gallons and I mounted the little pump right too it. The power is hooked right to the motor on the spreader.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The tanks is mounted to a piece of plywood cut to fit inbetween the tailgat and a pallet. It keeps if from sliding around and makes it easier to unload a half full tank when I need to get another pallet.
> 
> , shaun


sweet setup


----------



## eatonpaving

*salt dogg*

anybody need a tailgate spreader....i have a new salt dogg tgs06 has one yard thru it... its on my stake bed, i am hooking up my liquid tank so we wont need it any more....paid 949.00 2 months ago. 700.00 takes it.

randy 1734-524-0597

http://www.angelos-supplies.com/snowicesupplies/snowiceInfo/SaltSpreaders/TailgateSpreaders/ta


----------



## eatonpaving

*another storm sunday going south...*

why are all the storms going south, you would think the storms are on vacation......


----------



## sefh

Looks like all of the storms are hitting the east coast instead of us. This sucks.


----------



## PowersTree

Thanks for the pics Shaun. Its gonna be easier to accomplish than I pictured. I will definitely be wetting salt next year.


----------



## terrapro

Salt is holding well around here, how about you guys?


----------



## Leisure Time LC

terrapro;1207692 said:


> Salt is holding well around here, how about you guys?


So far so good here, but it is very light with peaks of sun


----------



## VIPHGM

seems to be holding up... just so cold outside.....


----------



## ajslands

terrapro;1207692 said:


> Salt is holding well around here, how about you guys?


It sure as hell is holding to my truck well 

Xpress; do you have any models on storms later next week?


----------



## Plow man Foster

magnatrac;1207466 said:


> Ok here are a few pics of my little wetting system. I know it looks home brew but it works and no one makes anything for a small spreader............


Thats a sweet setup for that spreader! Is that a filter?? (right over your tailgate on in the picture)

or a quick connect?


----------



## terrapro

Anyone have the Boss 13 pin wiring light adaptors for 88-00 chevy laying around? D & G here in Howell has them for $85 but I can order online for $32  Usally I like to support local business but not that much.


----------



## Lightningllc

Try angelos


----------



## terrapro

Lightningllc;1207889 said:


> Try angelos


Actually I am heading out to South Lyon to pick up an undercarriage so I checked their online catalog and they don't have squat for Boss stuff. I called D & G back and asked why so much and he changed the price to $50 so I just picked it up.


----------



## magnatrac

Plow man Foster;1207756 said:


> Thats a sweet setup for that spreader! Is that a filter?? (right over your tailgate on in the picture)
> 
> or a quick connect?


 Thats a quick connect that you are seeing. I usually take the spreader off all the time so it doesn't get stolen. With the weather we've had I think it's been on for the last 2 weeks straight. There is a filter on the end of the hose inside the tank.

, shaun


----------



## Lightningllc

terrapro;1207899 said:


> Actually I am heading out to South Lyon to pick up an undercarriage so I checked their online catalog and they don't have squat for Boss stuff. I called D & G back and asked why so much and he changed the price to $50 so I just picked it up.


Tell John at parts to give u my discount and dougs my saleman. U heading to my shop. The alarm is on


----------



## Tscape

bigjeeping;1206974 said:


> This cold is killing me.. literally. I was in the Caribbean last week... sunshine and 90's, and coming back here has been such a shock I got the thermostat cranked to the point I'm sweating.
> 
> Anyway.. check out this pic. I took a 40 minute boat ride off the coast of Belize to this small, one-acre island, named Goff's Caye. It was amazing.. and definitely where I hope to retired to in a few years. :laughing: Google it for some amazing pics!


St. John USVI is my preferred retreat, but I sure as hell can't do it during snow season. Right before and right after has been all I can pull off. How the hell do you do it? Talk to me about Belize next time we meet up.


----------



## terrapro

Lightningllc;1208035 said:


> Tell John at parts to give u my discount and dougs my saleman. U heading to my shop. The alarm is on


I already picked up the adapters but will abuse those privileges next time.

Yep, you need a yard dog that was to easy.... No, a guy out there is selling one but is hard to get ahold of.

Finished up running the bulk of the wiring today, still need to fine tune tomorrow. Friggin cold out there. Hoping to get this new plow rigged up soon so it definately won't snow at all this year. Starting spring cleanups in a week.


----------



## alternative

my spot is down at Kaanapali Beach, Maui---, but have always wanted to check out the Caribbean


----------



## timsteinman30

west palm beach Flordia!!!


----------



## grassmaster06

Belle isle for me .just kidding lol


----------



## VIPHGM

I would love to travel to dubai one day soon.... it think that place is amazing


----------



## Plow man Foster

-I would love to Go back to the Dom. Republic (punta cana to be exact)

Especially after today, sitting in the Garage (then decided to pull it into the warm Mud/ Laundry room) Replacing the Honda H520 Snow Blower's paddles and realizing how much the guys have Wrecked/Used it 

-Nice tag Alternative! Lol just realized it!


----------



## Lightningllc

Well a lot of our lots are covered, going out in the am


----------



## cuttingedge13

Everything was fine till this little bit came through Livonia 10 minutes ago. I hope the loader starts at the salt pile. Anybody know if there is a block heater on a cat 416c?


----------



## procut

Lightningllc;1208460 said:


> Well a lot of our lots are covered, going out in the am


Same here.


----------



## VIPHGM

I just drove through one of my larger sites that is open until 2am.... And I've been salting so much that its actually holding up... Everything around it even city roads are covered... So I guess all that extra salt I dumped the other day is paying off!!!


----------



## terrapro

grassmaster06;1208301 said:


> Belle isle for me .just kidding lol


That would be a vacation for me lol. You guys all must not have kids, that stuff doesn't happen anymore after little ones come in to the picture.

My latest trips were San Francisco this Fall and then Pictured Rocks about 6-7yrs ago lol. We go up to Ludington a handful of times a year but that is because my parents are up there.


----------



## Five Star Lawn Care LLC

cuttingedge13;1208474 said:


> Everything was fine till this little bit came through Livonia 10 minutes ago. I hope the loader starts at the salt pile. Anybody know if there is a block heater on a cat 416c?


I know there wasnt one on our 2003 420d

that sucks....i remeber those days...i left our JCB 214S idling, plus unattended for about 18 hours one time for this very reason....it was before a huge snowfall that i had to make sure it would run. That machine was a bear to start in cold or wind.


----------



## cuttingedge13

It started, it wasn't happy, but it started. I had problems cold starting with a JCB I leased a couple years ago.


----------



## Milwaukee

cuttingedge13;1208574 said:


> It started, it wasn't happy, but it started. I had problems cold starting with a JCB I leased a couple years ago.


Why not running 5w40 full synth in there? Heard it should help little.


----------



## Glockshot73!

Salted Warren, SH.

Salt isnt doing ****

Christo


----------



## grassmaster06

I did a pre salt and its working like a charm


----------



## Metro Lawn

Just got in from spraying. Brine is working very well tonight.


----------



## Lightningllc

It's cold again salts useless


----------



## VIPHGM

Wow is it ever cold outside this morning...


----------



## Plow man Foster

No offense guys but im laughing mt @$$ Off at all you guys who are out spreading rock and coming back home and crying that it doesnt work! Just Because you guys dont think liquid works!
Lol if you want me to take a picture of my front sidewalk right now i will! I sprayed it last night after an inch had fallen and its still clean!

This is the weather where LIQUID WORKS! 
I guess we'll just have to wait til salt hits $90 a ton


----------



## Leisure Time LC

Just go in from spraying a few lots and worked perfectly


----------



## Lightningllc

We use pre-treated salt and my lots are wet. But if u use plain rock in these temps good luck.


----------



## 2FAST4U

It's way to cold out!! It's stupid cold out actually!!! Well back home now then off to check the sled over for next weekend, its going to be cold in that trailer today.


----------



## Luther

Plow man Foster;1208819 said:


> No offense guys but im laughing mt @$$ Off at all you guys who are out spreading rock and coming back home and crying that it doesnt work! Just Because you guys dont think liquid works!
> Lol if you want me to take a picture of my front sidewalk right now i will! I sprayed it last night after an inch had fallen and its still clean!
> 
> This is the weather where LIQUID WORKS!
> I guess we'll just have to wait til salt hits $90 a ton


That's a great idea bud....good thing you came along.

Why don't you just post a pic of your "front sidewalk" and show us all how it's done.


----------



## flykelley

Threw salt this morning, dump 25 gallons of well brine on top of it and its working great. I did this end of last week and the lots that got treated had a lot less snow than lots that didn't get the treated salt. Now with the sunshine my lots should all be nice and black soon.

Mike


----------



## procut

Plow man Foster;1208819 said:


> No offense guys but im laughing mt @$$ Off at all you guys who are out spreading rock and coming back home and crying that it doesnt work! Just Because you guys dont think liquid works!
> Lol if you want me to take a picture of my front sidewalk right now i will! I sprayed it last night after an inch had fallen and its still clean!
> 
> This is the weather where LIQUID WORKS!
> I guess we'll just have to wait til salt hits $90 a ton


Forget liquid. lol.

Isn't salt already $90/ton? I get mine delivered in bulk by the train load, so I'm not real current on pricing, but I think picked up and the yard is about $85.00/ ton last I heard.

I remember a few years ago we had a lite snowfall on a morning where it was -7 F. I finished salting my biggest lot, with rock and by the time I left, there were already spots that were wet, and I applied only a little heavier than normal.

With the way the sun is out now, I would bet all my lots are pretty much wet. It's really kind of misconception that salt "doesn't work" when it gets real cold.

To each his own, I actually thought to my self this morning, "This would be a good morning for liquid" but to me, it's not worth the investment to set up for liquids and try to sell the customer on it, when I can just stick with a tried and true salt method and get the same if not better results 9 times out of 10.


----------



## alternative

procut;1209085 said:


> *Forget liquid.*
> haha
> Isn't salt already $90/ton? I get mine delivered in bulk by the train load, so I'm not real current on pricing, but I think picked up and the yard is about $85.00/ ton last I heard.
> Some spots $74 out the door
> 
> To each his own, I actually thought to my self this morning, "This would be a good morning for liquid" but to me, it's not worth the investment to set up for liquids and try to sell the customer on it, when I can just stick with a tried and true salt method and get the same if not better results 9 times out of 10.


I agree- it works just fine (maybe a little heavier rate, but it still works eventually)
Although, i wouldnt mind having a setup like Shuan with the pretreat bulk...that would be ideal to speed things up a bit.


----------



## VIPHGM

VIPHGM;1208525 said:


> I just drove through one of my larger sites that is open until 2am.... And I've been salting so much that its actually holding up... Everything around it even city roads are covered... So I guess all that extra salt I dumped the other day is paying off!!!


So I go out this morning.... and to my surprise that large site is black and wet.... i see some white where the cars were parked... its about 415am or so pitch black in the lot... so i throw down 1.5 tons of salt all across the lot...buzz through it... thinking to my self... well its kind of cold out right now.. so i tell my self ill stop back by on the way home in a few hours with another load of salt and see how its doing.... now the time is 1030am just making my way over to the site again... loaded up with another ton of salt to put on the lot.... im coming around the curve and can see the lot is jet black and wet... and there white spots still all over the place... so im thinking to my self damn the salt i laid earlier didnt work... So i pull in and turn the salter on and start the lot again... i get about 100 yards in and realize... the white spots in the lot are actually bone dry white spots where the cars were parked where the snow never even touched the ground.. So at night the white ground looked like snow on the jet black wet pavement and they looked even whiter in the sunlight against the black top.. :laughing: all i can do is shake my head and laugh.... The only lot i had with no snow on it at all.... and actually have another site a 1500 feet away that was completely snow covered.... goes to show.... if you have been applying enough/over salt and get a good amount of traffic on a site it will hold up and last.... so i ended up just putting that other ton down on it anyways because i figure all the cars will crush it up and dry it out today..... first time i have really ever had that happen... couldnt believe it... i almost want to go back and take pictures...

So with that being said... i know its now time for the winter to be over.... im getting snow/ salt/ winter tunnel vision of just salt and repeat.. salt and repeat...


----------



## Tscape

VIPHGM;1209107 said:


> So with that being said... i know its now time for the winter to be over.... im getting snow/ salt/ winter tunnel vision of just salt and repeat.. salt and repeat...


We call that "salt lazy". Now just wait til we get a plowable event, you'll be like "damn, I was salt lazy! This is work!"


----------



## eatonpaving

*stake bed truck*

anybody have a stake bed truck for sale......even an old one.....


----------



## CJSLAWNSERVICE

Associate of mine needs a new plow contractor for commercial lot in commerce township ... haggerty and oakley park area. Pm for details .

Taken care of now .... Thanks !


----------



## alternative

Im looking for a small truck for my sidewalk guys- prefer S10 or Ranger --4x4.
prefer 2000 or newer model. Just something to get thru the snow with blowers in back..
(even a 1/2 ton truck would work) 

No beaters.


----------



## smoore45

*Upholstery Shop*

Hey guys, can anyone recommend a place that would do small upholstery jobs. I have some repairs to do to a canvas cover and some storage bags and the wife says that the sewing machine can't handle it. I would mainly be looking for some place in the Downriver area, but I am frequently in Canton/Westland/Dearborn too. Thanks.


----------



## Plow man Foster

procut;1209085 said:


> Forget liquid. lol.
> 
> Isn't salt already $90/ton? I get mine delivered in bulk by the train load, so I'm not real current on pricing, but I think picked up and the yard is about $85.00/ ton last I heard.
> 
> I remember a few years ago we had a lite snowfall on a morning where it was -7 F. I finished salting my biggest lot, with rock and by the time I left, there were already spots that were wet, and I applied only a little heavier than normal.
> 
> With the way the sun is out now, I would bet all my lots are pretty much wet. It's really kind of misconception that salt "doesn't work" when it gets real cold.
> 
> To each his own, I actually thought to my self this morning, "This would be a good morning for liquid" but to me, it's not worth the investment to set up for liquids and try to sell the customer on it, when I can just stick with a tried and true salt method and get the same if not better results 9 times out of 10.





Matson Snow;1209044 said:


> I think i found one of Him......Thumbs Up





TCLA;1209017 said:


> That's a great idea bud....good thing you came along.
> 
> Why don't you just post a pic of your "front sidewalk" and show us all how it's done.





alternative;1209098 said:


> I agree- it works just fine (maybe a little heavier rate, but it still works eventually)
> Although, i wouldnt mind having a setup like Shuan with the pretreat bulk...that would be ideal to speed things up a bit.



Wow i cant believe how many people got offended by my comment lol WOooow!

---- I get my Bulk salt for $70 A ton
----Liquid 4cents a Gallon
----So its really not hard for me to tell my customers that if they get Liquid how much they could save!

Just because you guys asked....i have invested maybe 1500 into the truck setup 
+ a rent to buy liquid Storage tank.


----------



## Lightningllc

I have a personal question: Has anyone gotten a divorice over working in this industry.

The long hours, summer / winter, being exhausted and just not giving your spouse / kids the time the diserve. 

I've been married 4.5 years had twins one passed after 12 hours and the other has C.P.
I have a 14 month old daughter.

My wife tells me she hates this life style, Never can go on vacation, I work 70 hours in summer, tired in winter. 

What do I do, I really dont want to loose them but I also love working. I am vested to much to this industry and love the money I make, But I also love my family what do I do???


Sorry I don't mean to put my personal business out there but i'm having a bad day.The wife say's she's done. What do I do to hold it together.


----------



## ajslands

Lightningllc;1209425 said:


> I have a personal question: Has anyone gotten a divorice over working in this industry.
> 
> The long hours, summer / winter, being exhausted and just not giving your spouse / kids the time the diserve.
> 
> I've been married 4.5 years had twins one passed after 12 hours and the other has C.P.
> I have a 14 month old daughter.
> 
> My wife tells me she hates this life style, Never can go on vacation, I work 70 hours in summer, tired in winter.
> 
> What do I do, I really dont want to loose them but I also love working. I am vested to much to this industry and love the money I make, But I also love my family what do I do???
> 
> Sorry I don't mean to put my personal business out there but i'm having a bad day.The wife say's she's done. What do I do to hold it together.


You need to go on a vacation for like 2 weeks! Just get away from it all! Go south to like Orlando or go north to like Traverse City.
You have to ask your self; what do you realy love more? Family and friends or work.
Take a break! You deserve it!


----------



## eatonpaving

Lightningllc;1209425 said:


> I have a personal question: Has anyone gotten a divorice over working in this industry.
> 
> The long hours, summer / winter, being exhausted and just not giving your spouse / kids the time the diserve.
> 
> I've been married 4.5 years had twins one passed after 12 hours and the other has C.P.
> I have a 14 month old daughter.
> 
> My wife tells me she hates this life style, Never can go on vacation, I work 70 hours in summer, tired in winter. yes i have, i came home one day when i for got my gas for the blower, found my plow driver in bed with my x...i went on a nut, did not touch anyone just told them what i was going to do...it got me 7 days in ionia, 6 grand in fines, and probation for 2 years....if she hates your life style move on, my girlfriend now loves it, most times if she is not working she is in the truck with me during storms, and she loves the asphalt work also....and she is a nurse.....its the best thing...cause its not just the life style she hates....it could be many other things.....
> 
> What do I do, I really dont want to loose them but I also love working. I am vested to much to this industry and love the money I make, But I also love my family what do I do???
> 
> Sorry I don't mean to put my personal business out there but i'm having a bad day.The wife say's she's done. What do I do to hold it together.[/QUOTE yes i have, i came home one day when i for got my gas for the blower, found my plow driver in bed with my x...i went on a nut, did not touch anyone just told them what i was going to do...it got me 7 days in ionia, 6 grand in fines, and probation for 2 years....if she hates your life style move on, my girlfriend now loves it, most times if she is not working she is in the truck with me during storms, and she loves the asphalt work also....and she is a nurse.....its the best thing...cause its not just the life style she hates....it could be many other things.....


----------



## Plow man Foster

Lightningllc;1209425 said:


> I have a personal question: Has anyone gotten a divorce over working in this industry.
> 
> The long hours, summer / winter, being exhausted and just not giving your spouse / kids the time the deserve.
> 
> I've been married 4.5 years had twins one passed after 12 hours and the other has C.P.
> I have a 14 month old daughter.
> 
> My wife tells me she hates this life style, Never can go on vacation, I work 70 hours in summer, tired in winter.
> 
> What do I do, I really dont want to loose them but I also love working. I am vested to much to this industry and love the money I make, But I also love my family what do I do???
> 
> Sorry I don't mean to put my personal business out there but i'm having a bad day.The wife say's she's done. What do I do to hold it together.


like AJ said a good vacation time for me is The last weeks of the cutting season-Right before fall clean ups

Since the kids are so your places like great wolf lodge and Kalahari are GREAT Weekend get-a-ways Only 2hrs away! (depending on whose driving) In sandusky,OH
Only thing is they book up fast...
Its hard to be at home alot unless you have Reliable guys who want to work.. and i dont mean guys who just want the pay check.....
Evan then its hard...


----------



## flykelley

Plow man Foster;1209422 said:


> Wow i cant believe how many people got offended by my comment lol WOooow!
> 
> ---- I get my Bulk salt for $70 A ton
> ----Liquid 4cents a Gallon
> ----So its really not hard for me to tell my customers that if they get Liquid how much they could save!
> 
> Just because you guys asked....i have invested maybe 1500 into the truck setup
> + a rent to buy liquid Storage tank.


Where in the heck can you buy liquid for $ cents a gallon? I have never heard of it that cheap, most place's around me are 35-50 cents a gallon.

Mike


----------



## flykelley

Lightningllc;1209425 said:


> I have a personal question: Has anyone gotten a divorice over working in this industry.
> 
> The long hours, summer / winter, being exhausted and just not giving your spouse / kids the time the diserve.
> 
> I've been married 4.5 years had twins one passed after 12 hours and the other has C.P.
> I have a 14 month old daughter.
> 
> My wife tells me she hates this life style, Never can go on vacation, I work 70 hours in summer, tired in winter.
> 
> What do I do, I really dont want to loose them but I also love working. I am vested to much to this industry and love the money I make, But I also love my family what do I do???
> 
> Sorry I don't mean to put my personal business out there but i'm having a bad day.The wife say's she's done. What do I do to hold it together.


Damn man you and the wife need to get away for awhile. Just make it happen if you do love her just get away and do some talking. Find someway to have someone cover your plowing and salting for a week or so. If you don't you will be headed to being a single guy again. Man this sucks. Take her somewhere there is no distractions just so you guys can spend some time talking and being with each other. Got to be tough with the kids so do what you have to do.

Good Luck Mike


----------



## procut

Lightningllc;1209425 said:


> I have a personal question: Has anyone gotten a divorice over working in this industry.
> 
> The long hours, summer / winter, being exhausted and just not giving your spouse / kids the time the diserve.
> 
> I've been married 4.5 years had twins one passed after 12 hours and the other has C.P.
> I have a 14 month old daughter.
> 
> My wife tells me she hates this life style, Never can go on vacation, I work 70 hours in summer, tired in winter.
> 
> What do I do, I really dont want to loose them but I also love working. I am vested to much to this industry and love the money I make, But I also love my family what do I do???
> 
> Sorry I don't mean to put my personal business out there but i'm having a bad day.The wife say's she's done. What do I do to hold it together.


Snow plowing is not a job, it's a lifestyle. Just tell her that, lol.

But being completely serious, what is her biggest complaint, that your not around much? From what i've been able to gather your a pretty decent sized operation, do you have a guy or two that is capable of handling some more resposibilities? Is hiring a supervisor / general manager an option?


----------



## eatonpaving

flykelley;1209465 said:


> Damn man you and the wife need to get away for awhile. Just make it happen if you do love her just get away and do some talking. Find someway to have someone cover your plowing and salting for a week or so. If you don't you will be headed to being a single guy again. Man this sucks. Take her somewhere there is no distractions just so you guys can spend some time talking and being with each other. Got to be tough with the kids so do what you have to do.
> 
> Good Luck Mike


i was married for 28 years, 5 kids, all the talking in the world will do no good,if her mindset is that she dont like the lifestyle, she is wanting something else....you just have to prepare, my child support is 723.00 a month for 2 kids. i hate to be frank but my wife wanted me to get a 9to5 job for years......so i kinda know where its going.....


----------



## terrapro

Lightningllc;1209425 said:


> I have a personal question: Has anyone gotten a divorice over working in this industry.
> 
> The long hours, summer / winter, being exhausted and just not giving your spouse / kids the time the diserve.
> 
> I've been married 4.5 years had twins one passed after 12 hours and the other has C.P.
> I have a 14 month old daughter.
> 
> My wife tells me she hates this life style, Never can go on vacation, I work 70 hours in summer, tired in winter.
> 
> What do I do, I really dont want to loose them but I also love working. I am vested to much to this industry and love the money I make, But I also love my family what do I do???
> 
> Sorry I don't mean to put my personal business out there but i'm having a bad day.The wife say's she's done. What do I do to hold it together.


Justin you should pick your family first. Work is good but you can not buy love.


----------



## eatonpaving

*salt dogg*

used one time, 1 yard thru it....best offer..........built in vibrator.


----------



## NewImgLwn&Lndsc

smoore45;1209393 said:


> Hey guys, can anyone recommend a place that would do small upholstery jobs. I have some repairs to do to a canvas cover and some storage bags and the wife says that the sewing machine can't handle it. I would mainly be looking for some place in the Downriver area, but I am frequently in Canton/Westland/Dearborn too. Thanks.


Kraft & Sons Upholsterers in dearborn heights. Its on warren rd between beech and inkster. They fixed up my canvas boat cover and made me a cover for a different boat. They do good work. This is their phone number 313-562-2458.


----------



## P&M Landscaping

smoore45;1209393 said:


> Hey guys, can anyone recommend a place that would do small upholstery jobs. I have some repairs to do to a canvas cover and some storage bags and the wife says that the sewing machine can't handle it. I would mainly be looking for some place in the Downriver area, but I am frequently in Canton/Westland/Dearborn too. Thanks.


Try Bohemian Canvas in Wyandotte, they are on Jefferson right next to speed boat bar and grill, they do all of our canvas work on our boats, great quality, and great prices.(734) 246-0196.


----------



## eatonpaving

NewImgLwn&Lndsc;1209538 said:


> Kraft & Sons Upholsterers in dearborn heights. Its on warren rd between beech and inkster. They fixed up my canvas boat cover and made me a cover for a different boat. They do good work. This is their phone number 313-562-2458.


 larrys tarpaulin on john daily in dearborn, he has done a bunch of stuff for me......


----------



## timsteinman30

Have a question for all people that mow.
1. Do you mow solo or does your guys do your routes?
2. What type of lititure do you use to promote for the upcoming season?
3.What does your contract look like?

reseaon I ask all my mowing accounts came from customers that I installed the lawn and I was the first person to take care of their lawn. I gave them a price while the grass was first growing. So one one had a chance to come in and give a price. I would like to get a few more accounts to mow. I really want the mulching, and irrigation service but the mowing gets us in the door. Any help would be nice. Dont worry I'm to far away from you all to compete.I'm looking at this like I don't know anything about approaching customers for mowing.


----------



## Plow man Foster

timsteinman30;1209597 said:


> Have a question for all people that mow.
> 1. Do you mow solo or does your guys do your routes?
> 2. What type of lititure do you use to promote for the upcoming season?
> 3.What does your contract look like?
> 
> reseaon I ask all my mowing accounts came from customers that I installed the lawn and I was the first person to take care of their lawn. I gave them a price while the grass was first growing. So one one had a chance to come in and give a price. I would like to get a few more accounts to mow. I really want the mulching, and irrigation service but the mowing gets us in the door. Any help would be nice. Dont worry I'm to far away from you all to compete.I'm looking at this like I don't know anything about approaching customers for mowing.


FYI should have made your own thread because your not gonna get alot of responses 
1.I mow with another guy or two....
2.Im trying to find new ways of advertising also (We plow the sub divisions so my trucks are always in 5 subs! Which helps with advertisement in the winter then carry's over til spring) Because its to the point where EVERYONE Flyers and i just trash all of them! Just like everyone else

3. Contract for Lawns is simple states Key points like damage,things the customer must obied and stuff like that......


----------



## alternative

Lightningllc;1209425 said:


> I have a personal question: Has anyone gotten a divorice over working in this industry.
> 
> The long hours, summer / winter, being exhausted and just not giving your spouse / kids the time the diserve.
> 
> I've been married 4.5 years had twins one passed after 12 hours and the other has C.P.
> I have a 14 month old daughter.
> 
> My wife tells me she hates this life style, Never can go on vacation, I work 70 hours in summer, tired in winter.
> 
> What do I do, I really dont want to loose them but I also love working. I am vested to much to this industry and love the money I make, But I also love my family what do I do???
> 
> Sorry I don't mean to put my personal business out there but i'm having a bad day.The wife say's she's done. What do I do to hold it together.


Seriously, i know what youre goin thru- ive been in this business for 20 yrs and with my wife for 21 yrs (married for 10) and i have 2 kids too...so its tough juggling the kids, the wife, this business (especially in the winter) Example. One kid gets sick and my wife works exectutive type job and cannot miss work but either can I...what to do. Juggle..

It Sucks, but you make it work. Fights are also good in a way....get sh*t off your chest and vent but gotta make sure you do something to fix the problem. If youre not home enough, hire some help to get home earlier, or send them on these daily little salt runs and spend more time at home (at least in the winter when you can) Summertime is a whole different game. Im fortunate that my wife knows all about the seasonality of this type biz as her Dad owned/operated a Concrete company for 35 yrs, so she saw all that goes with this seasonal work and knows what its all about as well knew what she signed up for when we got married.

For me the toughest part is helping out with the kids... I get exhausted after a long storm and she sometimes expects me to be on top of my game and im just done! Every winter my wife bit*es about the winters and how she hates them and my schedule -im never home, .bla bla, but she also likes when im making $$$ and not sitting around in a slow winter. Like others have said, it takes patience and definetely make the time to get away or at least go out without the kids once in a while. If your wife works too, she is probably in need of a break. Do what you have to and try to keep her happy...its tough being married to :"one of us" 
Good luck!


----------



## Metro Lawn

alternative;1209383 said:


> Im looking for a small truck for my sidewalk guys- prefer S10 or Ranger --4x4.
> prefer 2000 or newer model. Just something to get thru the snow with blowers in back..
> (even a 1/2 ton truck would work)
> 
> No beaters.


Sean, I got my guys a little 4x4 Dakota this year ($1200) best thing for sidewalks ever....


----------



## alternative

a little off topic, but some of these are kinda funny, some are just crazy.

http://www.dumblaws.com/laws/united-states/michigan?page=0


----------



## alternative

Metro Lawn;1209837 said:


> Sean, I got my guys a little 4x4 Dakota this year ($1200) best thing for sidewalks ever....


I know, i saw it last time i was at your shop...thats the idea im looking for-- fuel efficient and yet some ballz to get thru deep snow (if we get it)

Price is right too... find me one- lol 
(preferrably in my color)


----------



## P&M Landscaping

Are we still planning on doing a meet up this weekend? Someone needs to set a for sure time and place that works with everyone else best.


----------



## VIPHGM

well I had asked that yesterday but got no response... About a week back I had done a 50 mile radius coverage area but no one commeneted on that either... So I'm still in for a meet up... I would like to met and get to know everyone... Network and see what good comes out of it


----------



## P&M Landscaping

VIPHGM;1209970 said:


> well I had asked that yesterday but got no response... About a week back I had done a 50 mile radius coverage area but no one commeneted on that either... So I'm still in for a meet up... I would like to met and get to know everyone... Network and see what good comes out of it


Friday works better for me.. How's somewhere in like dearborn?


----------



## Plow man Foster

flykelley;1209462 said:


> Where in the heck can you buy liquid for $ cents a gallon? I have never heard of it that cheap, most place's around me are 35-50 cents a gallon.
> 
> Mike


We get it from a company in MI that distributes it to a couple local stores/ Yards 
(not sure what company Im not the one who sets all of this up)

But we order it by the like the 1/4 or half truck load...i think Im just one that pays my part, I say just send me the bill!

Me and 3 Other company's share it.But we all have our own separate tanks at a Yard.
We all secure ours (take of the lever, Keep the filling hose in the truck...) 
I think thats the way to go If you have a couple buddies who want liquid.
When its all said and done we pay 4 cents a gallon 
(i also rent my tank since i dont have a big enough trailer or land to keep it on all summer.)

Anyone know what the weathers looking like for this week??? Anything pushable????? lol


----------



## eatonpaving

alternative;1209665 said:


> First thing..buy Eatons salter and take out the vibrator and give that to her... lol
> just kidding.
> 
> Seriously, i know what youre goin thru- ive been in this business for 20 yrs and with my wife for 21 yrs (married for 10) and i have 2 kids too...so its tough juggling the kids, the wife, this business (especially in the winter) Example. One kid gets sick and my wife works exectutive type job and cannot miss work but either can I...what to do. Juggle..
> 
> It Sucks, but you make it work. Fights are also good in a way....get sh*t off your chest and vent but gotta make sure you do something to fix the problem. If youre not home enough, hire some help to get home earlier, or send them on these daily little salt runs and spend more time at home (at least in the winter when you can) Summertime is a whole different game. Im fortunate that my wife knows all about the seasonality of this type biz as her Dad owned/operated a Concrete company for 35 yrs, so she saw all that goes with this seasonal work and knows what its all about as well knew what she signed up for when we got married.
> 
> For me the toughest part is helping out with the kids... I get exhausted after a long storm and she sometimes expects me to be on top of my game and im just done! Every winter my wife bit*es about the winters and how she hates them and my schedule -im never home, .bla bla, but she also likes when im making $$$ and not sitting around in a slow winter. Like others have said, it takes patience and definetely make the time to get away or at least go out without the kids once in a while. If your wife works too, she is probably in need of a break. Do what you have to and try to keep her happy...its tough being married to :"one of us"
> Good luck!


if that would work i would give him the salter....my wife got a job at an office 10 years into are marriage, right off the bat she died her hair bleach blonde, then came the parties at work, ie, christmas and so on, then came the outings with the girls, then after 26 years being married she started the bar thing, neither one of us is a drinker, well i am not, she is...now.... her whole demeiner changed, she was not the woman i married...then my plow driver (whom i have known sense he was 13, started hanging around the house all the time, i never thought much of it,till i caught them. in my case i was just a boring old fart, but when she needed a grand to go shopping she came to me, now those days are over, i have more cash in my pocket, i do what i want, when i want, and i have a woman who loves snow plowing and taking my videos of my helis and ****,when i found them together it was the best thing that has ever happened to me, but i did not know it at the time......just my 02


----------



## smoore45

NewImgLwn&Lndsc;1209538 said:


> ..





P&M Landscaping;1209576 said:


> ..





eatonpaving;1209581 said:


> ..


Thanks guys. :salute:


----------



## eatonpaving

eatonpaving;1209993 said:


> if that would work i would give him the salter....my wife got a job at an office 10 years into are marriage, right off the bat she died her hair bleach blonde, then came the parties at work, ie, christmas and so on, then came the outings with the girls, then after 26 years being married she started the bar thing, neither one of us is a drinker, well i am not, she is...now.... her whole demeiner changed, she was not the woman i married...then my plow driver (whom i have known sense he was 13, started hanging around the house all the time, i never thought much of it,till i caught them. in my case i was just a boring old fart, but when she needed a grand to go shopping she came to me, now those days are over, i have more cash in my pocket, i do what i want, when i want, and i have a woman who loves snow plowing and taking my videos of my helis and ****,when i found them together it was the best thing that has ever happened to me, but i did not know it at the time......just my 02


after 28 years of being married and now being free i would never turn back.....


----------



## eatonpaving

smoore45;1209999 said:


> Thanks guys. :salute:


any time....and if it gets to be heading down a bad road, i can tell you how to keep your stuff if it comes to that....my wife did not get a thing from me, she even had to pay for the divorce ......


----------



## smoore45

Lightningllc;1209425 said:


> I have a personal question: Has anyone gotten a divorice over working in this industry.
> 
> The long hours, summer / winter, being exhausted and just not giving your spouse / kids the time the diserve.
> 
> I've been married 4.5 years had twins one passed after 12 hours and the other has C.P.
> I have a 14 month old daughter.
> 
> My wife tells me she hates this life style, Never can go on vacation, I work 70 hours in summer, tired in winter.
> 
> What do I do, I really dont want to loose them but I also love working. I am vested to much to this industry and love the money I make, But I also love my family what do I do???
> 
> Sorry I don't mean to put my personal business out there but i'm having a bad day.The wife say's she's done. What do I do to hold it together.


Its okay to vent, this is SE Mich Networking and Man therapy..lol. Did you already have your business before you met? If you did, then she needs to learn to deal with it if it makes you happy. She knew(or should have known) what she was signing up for. If you started this after the fact, then making a compromise like someone suggested earlier(hiring a foreman, supervisor) may be in order. But then she has to remember thats more money out of your bottom line. Hang in there, marriage isn't always easy...


----------



## Lightningllc

Thanks guys, we had a little pow wow this afternoon and everything is cool for now, yes I owned this business way before I met here she knew, but with kids the whole plan changes. I have 2 guys running things but I still work and will always work it's in my blood, I have a lot brewing with business I got 3 business's running now and it takes a lot of time. This business takes it's toll on mind, body and soul for sure, no matter how big or small the headaches are there at work and at home. Amen


----------



## michigancutter

alternative;1209665 said:


> Seriously, i know what youre goin thru- ive been in this business for 20 yrs and with my wife for 21 yrs (married for 10) and i have 2 kids too...so its tough juggling the kids, the wife, this business (especially in the winter) Example. One kid gets sick and my wife works exectutive type job and cannot miss work but either can I...what to do. Juggle..
> 
> It Sucks, but you make it work. Fights are also good in a way....get sh*t off your chest and vent but gotta make sure you do something to fix the problem. If youre not home enough, hire some help to get home earlier, or send them on these daily little salt runs and spend more time at home (at least in the winter when you can) Summertime is a whole different game. Im fortunate that my wife knows all about the seasonality of this type biz as her Dad owned/operated a Concrete company for 35 yrs, so she saw all that goes with this seasonal work and knows what its all about as well knew what she signed up for when we got married.
> 
> For me the toughest part is helping out with the kids... I get exhausted after a long storm and she sometimes expects me to be on top of my game and im just done! Every winter my wife bit*es about the winters and how she hates them and my schedule -im never home, .bla bla, but she also likes when im making $$$ and not sitting around in a slow winter. Like others have said, it takes patience and definetely make the time to get away or at least go out without the kids once in a while. If your wife works too, she is probably in need of a break. Do what you have to and try to keep her happy...its tough being married to :"one of us"
> Good luck!


I know excalty what your talking about sean. Its not fun with our crazy hours and still have time for the wife and kids. Im always arguing with the wify about not having enough time to do things or do vacations or go up north. She hates the fact we dont do much, but work.
i always tell her work hard now and we can retire early.lol


----------



## newhere

Lightningllc;1210046 said:


> Thanks guys, we had a little pow wow this afternoon and everything is cool for now, yes I owned this business way before I met here she knew, but with kids the whole plan changes. I have 2 guys running things but I still work and will always work it's in my blood, I have a lot brewing with business I got 3 business's running now and it takes a lot of time. This business takes it's toll on mind, body and soul for sure, no matter how big or small the headaches are there at work and at home. Amen


can i ask what the third is just out of curiosity? One is lawn, two is car wash, whats the other? collection agency?

on a side note who do you use for your insurance?


----------



## eatonpaving

smoore45;1210021 said:


> Its okay to vent, this is SE Mich Networking and Man therapy..lol. Did you already have your business before you met? If you did, then she needs to learn to deal with it if it makes you happy. She knew(or should have known) what she was signing up for. If you started this after the fact, then making a compromise like someone suggested earlier(hiring a foreman, supervisor) may be in order. But then she has to remember thats more money out of your bottom line. Hang in there, marriage isn't always easy...


your right marriage is never easy, not only to a woman but your business to....so your married twice...whether or not he had the business or started it later it was to make his family and his life better, she should know that and never question it, unless its not making a profit,and your loosing everything trying to make it work...us guys are in a hard spot, if we drink and cannot hold a job were just slobs.....if we work to much were workaholics so its hard to win...my wife wishes now that she would have thought it over real good, cause she made a big mistake, and now she is trying to get back in but that will never happen....i now take women like i do my customers, if their not happy i go find a new customer to fill the spot.... when things come along just deal with them, dont let it get to you cause if you do, you will be getting two divorces ..........


----------



## Lightningllc

newhere;1210066 said:


> can i ask what the third is just out of curiosity? One is lawn, two is car wash, whats the other? collection agency?
> 
> on a side note who do you use for your insurance?


Landscape, car wash and repair shop. I use quality insurance in south Lyon.


----------



## newhere

do you run the repair shop out of your same landscape building? 

that is something ive always wanted to do was get into the towing and repair biz. I went to school for that and if i dont say so my self became a darn good wrenchy. I always wanted to do heavy truck/machine repair also. Didn't want to get into the towing for hire game, just towing the broke trucks back to the shop when they called. 



your a wise man running more then one nice truck on the road so let me get your opinion on the insurance, 

What kind of coverage do you carry on your trucks that are far from new but are not old beaters? lets just say your f-450's? 

i have had full coverage on mine and it runs about $575 a year, paying that on a truck that didnt really cost all to much is rather tough but i keep thinking "all it takes is one slick spot on the road"

this insurance is just out of control, i pay a small fortune every month for it and haven't ever used it.


----------



## bigjeeping

Tscape;1208123 said:


> How the hell do you do it?


Refined and filtered delegation.


----------



## Lightningllc

2 million liability on trucks, 100 comp. 500 collision broad form. I have fleet insurance. 13 trucks, 7 pieces of machinery and 9 trailers. Fleet insurance gets rates lower I think I pay around $ 13000 a year


----------



## newhere

hmmm im going to look into that "fleet" aspect. Im paying 3/4's of what you are and i dont own shet!


----------



## Lightningllc

That doesn't include the zero turns, wips, blowers and summer stuff


----------



## magnatrac

bigjeeping;1210121 said:


> Refined and filtered delegation.


Good answer , I like that ! Simple , yet straight to the true point !!!

, shaun


----------



## terrapro

eatonpaving;1209993 said:


> if that would work i would give him the salter....my wife got a job at an office 10 years into are marriage, right off the bat she died her hair bleach blonde, then came the parties at work, ie, christmas and so on, then came the outings with the girls, then after 26 years being married she started the bar thing, neither one of us is a drinker, well i am not, she is...now.... her whole demeiner changed, she was not the woman i married...then my plow driver (whom i have known sense he was 13, started hanging around the house all the time, i never thought much of it,till i caught them. in my case i was just a boring old fart, but when she needed a grand to go shopping she came to me, now those days are over, i have more cash in my pocket, i do what i want, when i want, and i have a woman who loves snow plowing and taking my videos of my helis and ****,when i found them together it was the best thing that has ever happened to me, but i did not know it at the time......just my 02


Damn that SUCKS...sorry man. They wan't the guy with the bills but they don't want to deal with the work that comes with.



smoore45;1210021 said:


> Its okay to vent, this is SE Mich Networking and Man therapy..lol. Did you already have your business before you met? If you did, then she needs to learn to deal with it if it makes you happy. She knew(or should have known) what she was signing up for. If you started this after the fact, then making a compromise like someone suggested earlier(hiring a foreman, supervisor) may be in order. But then she has to remember thats more money out of your bottom line. Hang in there, marriage isn't always easy...


It is absolutley the place to vent about this. You not only need a strong man but a strong woman behind you to do this type of work. It friggin sucks but we make the money!


----------



## eatonpaving

terrapro;1210287 said:


> Damn that SUCKS...sorry man. They wan't the guy with the bills but they don't want to deal with the work that comes with.
> 
> It is absolutley the place to vent about this. You not only need a strong man but a strong woman behind you to do this type of work. It friggin sucks but we make the money!


sucks.....no...i can do as i please,no yelling and *****ing when i come home late at night all covered with asphalt or salt, when i come home now i have dinner in the oven and my woman waiting to ******** with me..... its been a year and a half, i have not had an fight with a woman in a year now......so for me it worked out great.....besides blonds are overated.......


----------



## grassmaster06

If anyone needs a western v plow handheld controller in great shape let me know $200 ,313-443-7067


----------



## smoore45

terrapro;1210287 said:


> ...They wan't the guy with the bills but they don't want to deal with the work that comes with.





eatonpaving;1210310 said:


> .....besides blonds are overated.......


haha...classic stuff! :laughing:


----------



## redskinsfan34

NOAA is calling for "up to 2" today. 2" = drop the blade!!! payup


----------



## TheXpress2002

redskinsfan34;1210556 said:


> NOAA is calling for "up to 2" today. 2" = drop the blade!!! payup


We will not even come close to 2" We will be lucky to see 1"

I would assume with the newly created salt flats here in SE Michigan whatever falls today should melt on contact....lol

Next best shot is the Friday Saturday timeframe with a clipper.

Then after that nothing until the February 2nd timeframe


----------



## Lightningllc

Our jobs are all clear so far, salt beds are true!!!!!!! Last night drove jobs and they were so white and had little rocks everywhere. We really know how to spread rocks. Lol


----------



## terrapro

I am just glad it is warming up. 

I think I might go through the driveways and cleanup the messy ones tonight. It is driving me insane all these little snows.


----------



## magnatrac

terrapro;1210584 said:


> I am just glad it is warming up.
> 
> I think I might go through the driveways and cleanup the messy ones tonight. It is driving me insane all these little snows.


 I was kicking around the same idea for tonight. I hate when it takes a week to get plowable snow. I always tell my customers that when we get weather like this just call me if the drive needs to be done. It looks like this could be the last bit of snow for a few days so it would be nice to clean things up.

, shaun


----------



## Jason Pallas

Btw - just read the last couple of pages about marriage and this business. Very good stuff - not what I was referring to in my previous post.

The money is good in this business but the sacrifices are also great. Sometimes those can come at the expense of some very important personal relationships. While I'm sure most of us look at our sacrifices as acts of love (providing money for a better life for our families), it's the time away from your families that matters. I used to work myself to the bone. Friends would tell me that I'll be the richest guy in the graveyard. I thought I was doing the right thing - providing the most for my family. Thank GOD I realized I was wrong. Money isn't everything. You need to take time out for yourself and your family. Your kids would rather have an afternoon with you rather than a new Nintendo game. Trust me. Moderation. I realized this before it cost me my marriage and my family. Work 10 hours instead of 13. Cut 20 lawns/day instead of 35. Cut back a little - and give your family more of what they need - YOU. Life isn't always about the almighty dollar. I never seen a grave marker that said "I shoulda spent more time at the office". I'm sure there are a lot that should say - "I should spent more time with my family". Just my 2 cents....... but it's very good advice.


----------



## alternative

Jason Pallas;1210599 said:


> Btw - just read the last couple of pages about marriage and this business. Very good stuff - not what I was referring to in my previous post.
> 
> The money is good in this business but the sacrifices are also great. Sometimes those can come at the expense of some very important personal relationships. While I'm sure most of us look at our sacrifices as acts of love (providing money for a better life for our families), it's the time away from your families that matters. I used to work myself to the bone. Friends would tell me that I'll be the richest guy in the graveyard. I thought I was doing the right thing - providing the most for my family. Thank GOD I realized I was wrong. Money isn't everything. You need to take time out for yourself and your family. Your kids would rather have an afternoon with you rather than a new Nintendo game. Trust me. Moderation. I realized this before it cost me my marriage and my family. Work 10 hours instead of 13. Cut 20 lawns/day instead of 35. Cut back a little - and give your family more of what they need - YOU. Life isn't always about the almighty dollar. I never seen a grave marker that said "I shoulda spent more time at the office". I'm sure there are a lot that should say - "I should spent more time with my family". Just my 2 cents....... but it's very good advice.


Right on...its all about balancing :Work and Play: cant do too much of either or you'll pay


----------



## Luther

Lightningllc;1210574 said:


> Our jobs are all clear so far, salt beds are true!!!!!!! Last night drove jobs and they were so white and had little rocks everywhere. We really know how to spread rocks. Lol


FYI ~ Snow beginning to cover over the the existing salt beds on Brighton sites.


----------



## Superior L & L

When we are plowing a lot its tough on family, but all these saltings are great out at 2:00 am back by 7:00 i get the kids up and take them to school.


----------



## Lightningllc

Jim I'm looking now. We salted yesterday and were clear on some sites the salt from Friday is fading.


----------



## lawnprolawns

Paul, where ya been? Thought you fell off the face of the earth!


----------



## Luther

lawnprolawns;1210710 said:


> Paul, where ya been? Thought you fell off the face of the earth!


Yeah, long time no talk......


----------



## VIPHGM

So you guys think were in the clear for this week? i have a friend that wants to move to Florida and asked me to move his stuff for him... i was thinking about leaving tonight and coming back before Friday...


----------



## lawnprolawns

From what Xpress said it looks like we should be. Possibly something Fri/Sat. Maybe throw some salt down tonight with the chance of freezing drizzle NOAA is talking about.


----------



## Luther

VIPHGM;1210734 said:


> So you guys think were in the clear for this week? i have a friend that wants to move to Florida and asked me to move his stuff for him... i was thinking about leaving tonight and coming back before Friday...


You'll miss out on your work tomorrow morning if you do.....


----------



## VIPHGM

VIPHGM;1210734 said:


> So you guys think were in the clear for this week? i have a friend that wants to move to Florida and asked me to move his stuff for him... i was thinking about leaving tonight and coming back before Friday...


ya well after all this planning... i have to put a hold on it... found out that he cant even move in until the 1st of feb... so im going to have to wait and watch the weather for next week...


----------



## alternative

lawnprolawns;1210737 said:


> From what Xpress said it looks like we should be. Possibly something Fri/Sat. Maybe throw some salt down tonight with the chance of freezing drizzle NOAA is talking about.


looks to be a plowable event tonight...maybe?


----------



## PlowingMI

I am installing a second battery and am having trouble finding cable to use for the install. Where can I get 4 gauge cable by the foot?


----------



## VIPHGM

alternative;1210921 said:


> looks to be a plowable event tonight...maybe?


alternative... i think lawnpro was referring to me that it was going to be clear this week... from what xpress had said... i dont think we are going to get enough tonight to plow...


----------



## P&M Landscaping

alternative;1210921 said:


> looks to be a plowable event tonight...maybe?


I'm thinking thr same thing... Snowing like crazy in dearborn... 3/4" on treated surfaces.


----------



## bigjeeping

terrapro;1210584 said:


> I am just glad it is warming up.
> 
> I think I might go through the driveways and cleanup the messy ones tonight. It is driving me insane all these little snows.


Definitely will be doing resis tonight. I got 1" in the past 2 hours on un-treated.


----------



## VIPHGM

PlowingMI;1210930 said:


> I am installing a second battery and am having trouble finding cable to use for the install. Where can I get 4 gauge cable by the foot?


Go to a car audio place for 4 gauge wiring they sell it by the foot and i think it would work fine... or maybe a specialty auto store/ shop


----------



## VIPHGM

P&M Landscaping;1210934 said:


> I'm thinking thr same thing... Snowing like crazy in dearborn... 3/4" on treated surfaces.


really? wow... my street isnt even covered yet... havent left the house yet for the day though.... might have to go out and take a look in a hour or two


----------



## P&M Landscaping

VIPHGM;1210947 said:


> really? wow... my street isnt even covered yet... havent left the house yet for the day though.... might have to go out and take a look in a hour or two


Yep, they sprayed the walks here this morning and salted... Easy 1"


----------



## terrapro

Finishing up the wiring on a Boss 13pin harness and I have a red with fuse and brown wire left in a loom that is not on my diagram. Anyone know where they go? Oh an dmy head lights don't work on the truck, running lights work but not headlights.


----------



## Stuffdeer

With all this talk about wives/families, I have a question for all of you.

Do any of your significant others help you with the business? 

I've been with my girlfriend for almost a year now, and she's the best thing to happen to me, and my business. She keeps me organized, helps with bids and estimates, helps with the billing, even goes so far to talk with customers if I need her too. 
The connections she has with so many people because of her line of work, has helped greatly in growing my business. Once we get married, she begs me to get the business large enough so she could quit her job and just help me full time.

When we get snow, and I have to go out and plow, she goes with me and writes everything down on my logs, and keeps me company and awake. 

In the summer time she usually works til 7:30 everyday, so I call it quits by then, take a shower and we head out on the bike for the night. Grab dinner somewhere while out riding. 

I understand how kids could change the game, but as I originally asked, does your significant other help run the business?


----------



## smoore45

terrapro;1210967 said:


> Finishing up the wiring on a Boss 13pin harness and I have a red with fuse and brown wire left in a loom that is not on my diagram. Anyone know where they go? Oh an dmy head lights don't work on the truck, running lights work but not headlights.


Isn't the red with fuse for ignition power? Nothing should work without that. Cant remember what the brown is for...


----------



## terrapro

smoore45;1210974 said:


> Isn't the red with fuse for ignition power? Nothing should work without that. Cant remember what the brown is for...


Not in the cab under the hood still. We have the in cab stuff hooked up.

I think I figured it out because I pulled up another diagram on the Boss website and it shows an extra set of wires running to the battery.


----------



## snow_man_48045

PlowingMI;1210930 said:


> I am installing a second battery and am having trouble finding cable to use for the install. Where can I get 4 gauge cable by the foot?


Any mom and pop auto parts or marine supply store


----------



## Glockshot73!

Stuffdeer;1210973 said:


> With all this talk about wives/families, I have a question for all of you.
> 
> Do any of your significant others help you with the business?
> 
> I've been with my girlfriend for almost a year now, and she's the best thing to happen to me, and my business. She keeps me organized, helps with bids and estimates, helps with the billing, even goes so far to talk with customers if I need her too.
> The connections she has with so many people because of her line of work, has helped greatly in growing my business. Once we get married, she begs me to get the business large enough so she could quit her job and just help me full time.
> 
> When we get snow, and I have to go out and plow, she goes with me and writes everything down on my logs, and keeps me company and awake.
> 
> In the summer time she usually works til 7:30 everyday, so I call it quits by then, take a shower and we head out on the bike for the night. Grab dinner somewhere while out riding.
> 
> I understand how kids could change the game, but as I originally asked, does your significant other help run the business?


My Girlfriend is the same way, comes with me every event she can, has been every one this year except for a couple saltings, she just dosent like to get out of the truck. She cleans my office for me, shes going to school for accounting , and wants to work with me full time one day so when and if we ever get married and have kids, she can have an at home office and tae care of the chilibuns at the same time. Girlfriends like this are hard to find. Hell she even goes ice fishing with me


----------



## Luther

Your girlfriend is a sweetheart Chris....don't let her get away. Thumbs Up


----------



## TheXpress2002

Dodgetruckman731;1211013 said:


> My Girlfriend is the same way, comes with me every event she can, has been every one this year except for a couple saltings, she just dosent like to get out of the truck. She cleans my office for me, shes going to school for accounting , and wants to work with me full time one day so when and if we ever get married and have kids, she can have an at home office and tae care of the chilibuns at the same time. Girlfriends like this are hard to find. Hell she even goes ice fishing with me





TCLA;1211056 said:


> Your girlfriend is a sweetheart Chris....don't let her get away. Thumbs Up


I will trade her for my wife...lol......just kidding


----------



## snow_man_48045

Dodgetruckman731;1211013 said:


> My Girlfriend is the same way, comes with me every event she can, has been every one this year except for a couple saltings, she just dosent like to get out of the truck. She cleans my office for me, shes going to school for accounting , and wants to work with me full time one day so when and if we ever get married and have kids, she can have an at home office and tae care of the chilibuns at the same time. Girlfriends like this are hard to find. Hell she even goes ice fishing with me


She has to keep a eye on you some how, guess that is just some of the ways...


----------



## ajslands

I'm not married.


And it is





















.






















.














...


























Awsome!


----------



## Luther

You don't know what you're missing AJ.

My wife is my best friend. I know I would be a mess if it wasn't for her.


----------



## asps4u

TCLA;1211081 said:


> You don't know what you're missing AJ.
> 
> My wife is my best friend. I know I would be a mess if it wasn't for her.


x2

And no, I don't let her help with any of my businesses daily operations, even though she wants to. I discuss all major decisions with her just to get another point of view, and to make sure that I'm thinking with a level head, but I don't expect anything from her. She has a full time job taking care of our 2 kids, which are 3 & 1 (I tell her all the time that she is overworked and underpaid). I want to provide for her to enjoy life as much as possible...It's the least I can do for all she does for me and my kids. The key is to show your appreciation, not just say it, and I try to do that everyday, although it is hard sometimes, and than I find myself going overboard to make up for it, but I would be lost without my wife


----------



## Greenstar lawn

I have been dating my girlfriend for 4 years and she fully supports me and my business. She understands that the hours suck but i try to take vacations with her as much i can. In the summer her and i do lots of camping with just her and I for a quick weekend. We love to camp at the State Parks and i even might propose to her at our favorite beach at Ludington State Park this year. She always wants to come ride when i am plowing and the last event we had she came along with me to do my HOA and she literally wanted to puke at the end of the night. I think thats the last time she will want to ride along with me lol


----------



## alternative

AWESOME - Aj

and all you guys with GF's who like to drive around plowing with you and help out....just wait until youre married. Better yet, when you have kids. There will be no more riding shotgun in a damn plowtruck. It will be here's your coffee, have a good night! lol

I think my wife *when she was my GF helped out with one storm we had in 98 when i had a cast on my leg and I needed some help with 2ft drifts we ended up getting...after that, she hasnt touched a snowshovel or snowblower.:laughing:.


----------



## 2FAST4U

Greenstar lawn;1211127 said:


> I have been dating my girlfriend for 4 years and she fully supports me and my business. She understands that the hours suck but i try to take vacations with her as much i can. In the summer her and i do lots of camping with just her and I for a quick weekend. We love to camp at the State Parks and i even might propose to her at our favorite beach at Ludington State Park this year. She always wants to come ride when i am plowing and the last event we had she came along with me to do my HOA and she literally wanted to puke at the end of the night. I think thats the last time she will want to ride along with me lol


Going all in Brian? Damm there goes beers at sugarbush after plowing!!


----------



## Superior L & L

lawnprolawns;1210737 said:


> From what Xpress said it looks like we should be. Possibly something Fri/Sat. Maybe throw some salt down tonight with the chance of freezing drizzle NOAA is talking about.


Saw you new truck at the local bar :laughing:


----------



## CJSLAWNSERVICE

Superior L & L;1211299 said:


> Saw you new truck at the local bar :laughing:


Must have been one of his guys ... remember mikey still cant drink  until Saturday when he celebrates his 21st !

So this is the notorious Lawn pro that does a crap job....


----------



## bigjeeping

I'm looking for a flatbed with dovetail and ramp for loading mowers. I'm looking to get away from trailers for mowing, and would like to have 1 or 2 trucks set up just for hauling around riders... anyone in this thread have a set-up they could post pics of? How do you like it??


----------



## Lightningllc

I have three isuzu mower haulers, I will try to post pics. I love them they also work great for going up north four wheeling. I own 2 4 doors and 1 2 doors, hauling four wheelers I can get 5 on


----------



## bigjeeping

Lightningllc;1211439 said:


> I have three isuzu mower haulers, I will try to post pics. I love them they also work great for going up north four wheeling. I own 2 4 doors and 1 2 doors, hauling four wheelers I can get 5 on


Can you get one locally? I see them online but they're located out of state. Would love to see pics when you have a chance. What engines/deck size/price?


----------



## alternative

Lightningllc;1211439 said:


> I have three isuzu mower haulers, I will try to post pics. I love them they also work great for going up north four wheeling. I own 2 4 doors and 1 2 doors, hauling four wheelers I can get 5 on


Definitely post up some pics...i have been tossing this idea around for a few years.
Its economical and convenient for sure.


----------



## VIPHGM

the bed i have on my truck right now allows me to load a walk behind or one of my exmark vantages into it up the ramps... but i have been looking into one of those truck bed and you can just buy the bed and mount it on your current truck frame... depending on length of truck frame and support but i have seen them on F350 reg cabs.... the only down side is with that bed... its too hard to run a salt spreader / Vbox on the back of it... that truck will turn into a sidewalk crews truck... which is not bad either but just more trucks and more money to be spent.... lol


----------



## magnatrac

I always thought it would make for a one use truck until I saw one that the beaver tail could come off. It was a while ago so I have no idea what brand it was but it does exist. I think it would be great if you could do that for the winter. I think united has a bunch of those trucks.

 , shaun


----------



## magnatrac

I knew I saw one before, here it is.

http://www.wil-ro.com/content/landscpae_truc/landscpae_truc.asp


----------



## M & D LAWN

There's a company at the MGIA show every year that has these trucks. The show this year is March 
1st and 2nd at the Rock Financial in Novi.


----------



## WMHLC

I have one wil-ro bed and 1 off brand. My wil-ro has the dump with removeable dove tail. The off brand I paid around 5k for and the wil-ro I think was around 10k. I will never go back to trailers less headaches, and easier to park and drive.


----------



## terrapro

Having problems with Boss rt3 wiring. Everything appears to be hooked up correctly but no power to the controller, plow/truck light switch, smart hitch doesn't engage, and truck now doesn't have any brights. Oh and the running lights on the plow work?

Any thoughts?


----------



## WMHLC

I do have one for sale. Its mounted on an 2004 international 4300 with an 8611 blizzard plow on it. Don't known if you looking for that size truck, but let me known if you need any additional info.



bigjeeping;1211431 said:


> I'm looking for a flatbed with dovetail and ramp for loading mowers. I'm looking to get away from trailers for mowing, and would like to have 1 or 2 trucks set up just for hauling around riders... anyone in this thread have a set-up they could post pics of? How do you like it??


----------



## 24v6spd

terrapro;1211637 said:


> Having problems with Boss rt3 wiring. Everything appears to be hooked up correctly but no power to the controller, plow/truck light switch, smart hitch doesn't engage, and truck now doesn't have any brights. Oh and the running lights on the plow work?
> 
> Any thoughts?


 You may have better luck in the Boss plow thread. Lots of knowledgeable people there.


----------



## Mike_PS

hey guys, let's try to keep this thread on point and refrain from the discussions/topics that have no relevance to your area

thanks, we would appreciate it


----------



## Lightningllc

I just had a janitor light me up about icemelt getting tracked in the building, are u serious he told me to stop salting, I laughed at him and walked away


----------



## Tscape

Lightningllc;1211824 said:


> I just had a janitor light me up about icemelt getting tracked in the building, are u serious he told me to stop salting, I laughed at him and walked away


I had this happen to me last week. The guy walks up to me and asks if that's salt I'm putting down. I say' "yeah". He says, "I just got the floors looking decent again and now they are going to be all f'ed up again." I say, "Hey, everybody has a job buddy."


----------



## Milwaukee

Lightningllc;1211824 said:


> I just had a janitor light me up about icemelt getting tracked in the building, are u serious he told me to stop salting, I laughed at him and walked away


School? He shouldn't whine. Try deal with East Dearborn middle school you kidding they make worst messey in school. Salt track to inside you clean after school.


----------



## procut

Lightningllc;1211824 said:


> I just had a janitor light me up about icemelt getting tracked in the building, are u serious he told me to stop salting, I laughed at him and walked away


Tell him it's job security.


----------



## cuttingedge13

terrapro;1211637 said:


> Having problems with Boss rt3 wiring. Everything appears to be hooked up correctly but no power to the controller, plow/truck light switch, smart hitch doesn't engage, and truck now doesn't have any brights. Oh and the running lights on the plow work?
> 
> Any thoughts?


Make sure you have the red and brown wires hooked to the battery and other wire in cab hooked to a switched 12V source. Other than fuuses there's not much to mess up.


----------



## terrapro

Michael J. Donovan;1211812 said:


> hey guys, let's try to keep this thread on point and refrain from the discussions/topics that have no relevance to your area
> 
> thanks, we would appreciate it


If that is concerning my post please let me know in PM's, I will gladly stop if that is the case.

We here in SEMI world kinda work together so I tought I might be able to get some help from my local buds here. I posted in The Boss forums also.

Thanks,
Cole


----------



## P&M Landscaping

terrapro;1211920 said:


> If that is concerning my post please let me know in PM's, I will gladly stop if that is the case.
> 
> We here in SEMI world kinda work together so I tought I might be able to get some help from my local buds here. I posted in The Boss forums also.
> 
> Thanks,
> Cole


My guess is he is referring to the marriage conversation....


----------



## Mike_PS

terrapro;1211920 said:


> If that is concerning my post please let me know in PM's, I will gladly stop if that is the case.
> 
> We here in SEMI world kinda work together so I tought I might be able to get some help from my local buds here. I posted in The Boss forums also.
> 
> Thanks,
> Cole


not referring to your posts



P&M Landscaping;1211929 said:


> My guess is he is referring to the marriage conversation....


the marriage conversation - discussing significant others, if they are involved with your biz, etc. - was fine, but some things that were posted weren't necessary and those that posted it know that

thanks guys


----------



## terrapro

Understand.

Thanks.


----------



## bln

I'm pretty sure that my comment about marriage laws in michigan was the reason for mjd to step in. Sorry.


----------



## cuttingedge13

terrapro;1211920 said:


> If that is concerning my post please let me know in PM's, I will gladly stop if that is the case.
> 
> We here in SEMI world kinda work together so I tought I might be able to get some help from my local buds here. I posted in The Boss forums also.
> 
> Thanks,
> Cole


Wire that needs switched (turns on with key) 12 volts is black with red stripe.


----------



## Lightningllc

It's drizzling out, streets are wet. Hope salt holds up


----------



## lawnprolawns

Big thanks to Leisure Time for bailing my arse out tonight. Blew the rear differential in the dump truck today, leaving me no salt truck. Scott came to my rescue and everything got taken care of.


----------



## Milwaukee

lawnprolawns;1212073 said:


> Big thanks to Leisure Time for bailing my arse out tonight. Blew the rear differential in the dump truck today, leaving me no salt truck. Scott came to my rescue and everything got taken care of.


Big Thank to Leisure Time.

What gear ratio in that 14 bolts axle? 4wd or 2wd?


----------



## lawnprolawns

Dunno the ratio. 2WD. Differential sounds like it's full of marbles and sandpaper. I'm sure this won't be a cheap fix.


----------



## Milwaukee

lawnprolawns;1212077 said:


> Dunno the ratio. 2WD. Differential sounds like it's full of marbles and sandpaper. I'm sure this won't be a cheap fix.


Sound like broke teeth on gear. I will call my friend for quote on used axle.


----------



## lawnprolawns

Actually I've stripped teeth on two rear ends before and this doesn't sound quite as bad. Though, usually if the right bearings go bad, the gears get trashed anyways. We'll see tomowwow.


----------



## newhere

Any one else run a full salt route ? I fell on my tail three times so far it was so bad!


----------



## Luther

Lightningllc;1212018 said:


> It's drizzling out, streets are wet. Hope salt holds up


I don't.


----------



## Tscape

Sites in Dexter were fine.


----------



## bigjeeping

Milwaukee;1212078 said:


> Sound like broke teeth on gear. I will call my friend for quote on used axle.


I've been looking around for a used axle for my 2000 F-250 4x4. V10. The axle tag is worn down and I can't make out any symbols on it. Would be nice to get the springs and all. Let me know if you can be of any help?


----------



## alternative

lawnprolawns;1212073 said:


> Big thanks to Leisure Time for bailing my arse out tonight. Blew the rear differential in the dump truck today, leaving me no salt truck. Scott came to my rescue and everything got taken care of.


Good job Scott...now collect quickly before he goes broke from the repairs..lol

This is what Networking is all about- helping out.


----------



## redskinsfan34

Salted last night and actually dropped the blade on 3 resi's and I commercial that don't get salted. They're my only accounts with a 1.5" trigger. A little work is better than none.


----------



## Luther

Still *a lot* of winter left folks. 

I'm willing to make the best deals with bulk salt direct shipments for you non-liquid users. Thumbs Up

PM me for info.


----------



## WMHLC

looking at the long range forecast looks like we are going to be busy.


----------



## alternative

i cant believe how many guys dropped the blade today- no way was there 1" over here... half inch max. and with 30* temps, salt works almost instantly.


----------



## lawnprolawns

alternative;1212157 said:


> Good job Scott...now collect quickly before he goes broke from the repairs..lol
> 
> This is what Networking is all about- helping out.


Yes it is. And no sooner after I posted that my diff was shot, Milwalkee sent me a few PM's with CL ads for parts and some advice. It would be nice if the rest of the thread was this useful..


----------



## redskinsfan34

alternative;1212182 said:


> i cant believe how many guys dropped the blade today- no way was there 1" over here... half inch max. and with 30* temps, salt works almost instantly.


Yep. I think we're the only ones in the area who got more than an inch. I'm out in the Dexter - A2 - Chelsea area.


----------



## Luther

lawnprolawns;1212199 said:


> Yes it is. And no sooner after I posted that my diff was shot, Milwalkee sent me a few PM's with CL ads for parts and some advice. It would be nice if the rest of the thread was this useful..


All you have to do is ask.

We would be more than happy to help you with this Mike. :salute:


----------



## Lightningllc

We might have a axle for u at the shop, if not the junkyard in Howell will micheals. We put it on the hoist and check it out for ya.


----------



## lawnprolawns

TCLA;1212209 said:


> All you have to do is ask.
> 
> We would be more than happy to help you with this Mike. :salute:





Lightningllc;1212224 said:


> We might have a axle for u at the shop, if not the junkyard in Howell will micheals. We put it on the hoist and check it out for ya.


Thanks and thanks. Right now the truck is on jack stands in the shop waiting for me and/or my mechanic to tear the axle down and out. I got a couple guys I know that rebuild axles if needed, or I might go the junkyard route. We'll see what happens.


----------



## Luther

Don't listen to him Mike. 

Besides....he's already rolling in the cash owning a bunch of car wash joints...he doen't need the doe.

Our shop guys need work.


----------



## TheXpress2002

WMHLC;1212177 said:


> looking at the long range forecast looks like we are going to be busy.


Yes, I would say so but with some reservations just because long range forecasting has been damn near impossible this year so far. I do though have this pit in my stomach though this is going to shape up just like 2008. Anyways........

Airing on the side of caution and the side of being prepared......

Thursday into Thursday night there is a *very* weak clipper that looks to have just enough moisture associated with it for a salting.

Friday night into Saturday has shown a little potential for a more measurable snowfall given a little more moisture associated with it. Question remains how fast the clipper moves on, and the Thursday/Thursday night should give us that answer to compare. A reasonable in line guess would be a maximum 2-3 inch snowfall. Still though a lot has to be ironed out.

After that the pattern that we are in breaks down and things should begin to get interesting. I would at this time keep an eye open on the February 1-2 timeframe. Please do not ask me for totals, exact timing, or if you can propose to your girlfriend those nights and still plow. I do not have those answers.


----------



## Lightningllc

Ok Jim, 

I own 1 quarter car wash, it cost $1 for 3.5 minutes, oh I'm rich. 

I coulda swore u guys gross over 25 million. 

My guys could use the money too and I would barely charge him.

I'm not making millions.

Ok I ranted


----------



## lawnprolawns

Lightningllc;1212261 said:


> Ok Jim,
> 
> I own 1 quarter car wash, it cost $1 for 3.5 minutes, oh I'm rich.
> 
> I coulda swore u guys gross over 25 million.
> 
> My guys could use the money too and I would barely charge him.
> 
> I'm not making millions.
> 
> Ok I ranted


Only $1? I might have to start going there. Seems everywhere around here is up to 1.75 for the first 3-4 mins!

Let's not start fighting about who gets to work on what please! I have the least $$ out of all of you, so that means I'm doing all I can myself.


----------



## Luther

Lightningllc;1212261 said:


> Ok Jim,
> 
> I own 1 quarter car wash, it cost $1 for 3.5 minutes, oh I'm rich.
> 
> I coulda swore u guys gross over 25 million.
> 
> My guys could use the money too and I would barely charge him.
> 
> I'm not making millions.
> 
> Ok I ranted


You're not fooling me. It's a cash gig, and I know your rolling in the doe.

We are but a lowly contractor who kills snow that dares to live on pavement.....we do nowhere near the $$$$ you speak of.


----------



## Lightningllc

Ya it's $1 for 3.5 minutes I give a ton of soap and wax, triple color foam brush and spot free. The wax will bond like wax and the soap has a salt removing agent in the winter. It's in south Lyon behind wendys called lightning auto wash. 

If I'm there I'll buy u a wash.


----------



## Lightningllc

Jim, I would burn my money to have the money Troy has.


----------



## Lightningllc

Jim, I'm coming over to give you a man hug, you need some loving.


----------



## alternative

Lightningllc;1212289 said:


> Ya it's $1 for 3.5 minutes I give a ton of soap and wax, triple color foam brush and spot free. The wax will bond like wax and the soap has a salt removing agent in the winter. It's in south Lyon behind wendys called lightning auto wash.
> 
> If I'm there I'll buy u a wash.


Wow, that is cheap...most quarter washes are $1.50....
I have a friend that owns the carwash next to my shop/yard and he is always complaining about not making any money..I call bulls*t on that..., I tell him that theres always cars in there spending on at least $3.00 per time - he's gotta be making something- except when i am there...my washes are usually free and i like to keep my trucks clean- so i guess he is losing $ there...lol

Weeks like the past few are good for you.... all the salting keeps the carwashes busy!


----------



## Greenstar lawn

Speaking of car washes.....Back in high school there was this quarter car wash that if you brought a Sony T.V. remote and aimed it at the control panel and typed in a code you would get free car washes. Dont ask how i heard about it but for a few months straight i would get free car washes. It was short lived though but it was great getting free car washes.

Most quarter car washes around here you need $1.50 to start it up, but this one quarter car wash is only $.25 to start. Unfortunately they're not open during the winter months only summer.


----------



## alternative

Greenstar lawn;1212395 said:


> Speaking of car washes.....Back in high school there was this quarter car wash that if you brought a Sony T.V. remote and aimed it at the control panel and typed in a code you would get free car washes. Dont ask how i heard about it but for a few months straight i would get free car washes. It was short lived though but it was great getting free car washes.
> 
> Most quarter car washes around here you need $1.50 to start it up, but this one quarter car wash is only $.25 to start. Unfortunately they're not open during the winter months only summer.


Yeah, there is one over by 14/hayes that is .25 but you get like 30 seconds of wash time.


----------



## flykelley

TheXpress2002;1212260 said:


> Yes, I would say so but with some reservations just because long range forecasting has been damn near impossible this year so far. I do though have this pit in my stomach though this is going to shape up just like 2008. Anyways........
> 
> Airing on the side of caution and the side of being prepared......
> 
> Thursday into Thursday night there is a *very* weak clipper that looks to have just enough moisture associated with it for a salting.
> 
> Friday night into Saturday has shown a little potential for a more measurable snowfall given a little more moisture associated with it. Question remains how fast the clipper moves on, and the Thursday/Thursday night should give us that answer to compare. A reasonable in line guess would be a maximum 2-3 inch snowfall. Still though a lot has to be ironed out.
> 
> After that the pattern that we are in breaks down and things should begin to get interesting. I would at this time keep an eye open on the February 1-2 timeframe. Please do not ask me for totals, exact timing, or if you can propose to your girlfriend those nights and still plow. I do not have those answers.


Come on Xpress we all know you have a crystal ball!!:laughing:

Regards Mike


----------



## Milwaukee

That cheapest car washer.

Here it $2.50 to start 3 mins and $.25 add 45 sec to 1 min. It wasn't put lot soap it barely plus they get STICKY to unpaint metal surface.


----------



## Sharpcut 1

alternative;1212385 said:


> Wow, that is cheap...most quarter washes are $1.50....
> I have a friend that owns the carwash next to my shop/yard and he is always complaining about not making any money..I call bulls*t on that..., I tell him that theres always cars in there spending on at least $3.00 per time - he's gotta be making something- except when i am there...my washes are usually free and i like to keep my trucks clean- so i guess he is losing $ there...lol
> 
> Weeks like the past few are good for you.... all the salting keeps the carwashes busy!


Sean,
Next time you see Kevin ask him how much theft he gets out of there!! Wands, the metal drain grates, whole Vacumns, just to name a few. Then there is all the dumping that goes on in the bays.

Know couple of carwash guys that have just walked away from them recently.


----------



## Leisure Time LC

alternative;1212157 said:


> Good job Scott...now collect quickly before he goes broke from the repairs..lol
> 
> This is what Networking is all about- helping out.


I did not hit him for anything just gas....... you never know when you are going to need help or a favor :redbounce:redbounce


----------



## Stuffdeer

I heard if you run a magnet across the slot where quarters go it rings up quarters every swipe. Not sure, never tried it. They said you need a powerful magnet. 

I'm not out to screw anyone. I pay what someone asks, I think Karma works a lot into this


----------



## Lightningllc

Wow I'm gonna put more theft procautions in geez you learn something everyday. Sorry I started washsite instead of plowsite.


----------



## lawnprolawns

Welp. Took the rear axle out and dropped it off at Michigan Truck Parts. They're going to inspect and see what the find. Gears all look good. Feels like a input shaft bearing.


----------



## firelwn82

Sweet baby jesus..... Is the weather ever going to cooperate with us..... This blows bad. I have never been so sick of seeing salt in my life.... Kind of getting tired of it.


----------



## 2FAST4U

firelwn82;1212727 said:


> Sweet baby jesus.....


That just made my day!!! ROFL 
Hope this Friday storm works through with the quick ness, I need it to be over quick. Finally going to get up north snowmobiling. Sorry guys not going to make the meet this time, but have a drink for me.


----------



## magnatrac

firelwn82;1212727 said:


> Sweet baby jesus..... Is the weather ever going to cooperate with us..... This blows bad. I have never been so sick of seeing salt in my life.... Kind of getting tired of it.


 With all the snow that slowly added up over the past weekyou havent dropped your blade yet ? I had people call and ask if I was plowing last night. I did atleast half of my drives and our commercials that don't get salt. I hate this kind of weather, but it's easy money !!! Even better it's easy on my truck !!!


----------



## Plow man Foster

TheXpress2002;1212260 said:


> Yes, I would say so but with some reservations just because long range forecasting has been damn near impossible this year so far. I do though have this pit in my stomach though this is going to shape up just like 2008. Anyways........
> 
> Airing on the side of caution and the side of being prepared......
> 
> Thursday into Thursday night there is a *very* weak clipper that looks to have just enough moisture associated with it for a salting.
> 
> *Friday night into Saturday* has shown a little potential for a more measurable snowfall given a little more moisture associated with it. Question remains how fast the clipper moves on, and the Thursday/Thursday night should give us that answer to compare. A reasonable in line guess would be a maximum 2-3 inch snowfall. Still though a lot has to be ironed out.
> 
> After that the pattern that we are in breaks down and things should begin to get interesting. I would at this time keep an eye open on the February 1-2 timeframe. Please do not ask me for totals, exact timing, or if you can propose to your girlfriend those nights and still plow. I do not have those answers.


Idk who has better info
but Channel 7 is calling for 1-2" by Friday morning
Then something (MAYBE) something Monday and/or Tuesday 
I just want something i can DTP (Drop the Plow) for!


----------



## TheXpress2002

Plow man Foster;1212907 said:


> Idk who has better info
> but Channel 7 is calling for 1-2" by Friday morning
> Then something (MAYBE) something Monday and/or Tuesday
> I just want something i can DTP (Drop the Plow) for!


Well like I said last week.

Channel 2, 4, 7 and TheXpress can not hit the broad side of a barn with their forecast

I will say though, I am picking up on a trend with how and what models are handling the development of the storms at given points.

I think we will be hard pressed to see 1 inch out of the Thursday night timeframe. The moisture is just not there.

Now the Saturday timeframe has around .25 QPF associated with it and where the temps will be at should be a 2-3 inch snowfall.

With Monday and Tuesday there is not one model in agreement, but the ECMWF has done a really nice job with the tracks of the systems lately. Not necessarily the moisture associated with them but the tracks have been within 100 miles or so 7 days out...........

.........this timeframe bears watching with


----------



## Metro Lawn

Plow man Foster;1212907 said:


> I just want something i can DTP (Drop the Plow) for!


Plowing sucks.... more gas, more labor, more break downs, less profit.

I'll take all salting events the rest of the year.


----------



## alwayz-plowin

*Where do you guys get your BULK Brine?*

Where do you guys get your BULK Brine?
I cant believe some of these prices! Angelos wants .85 A Gallon! :realmad:
I can store it in bulk just someone let me know where you get it from! PM if you dont want to put it out here!


----------



## 2FAST4U

TheXpress2002;1212952 said:


> Well like I said last week.
> 
> Channel 2, 4, 7 and TheXpress can not hit the broad side of a barn with their forecast
> 
> I will say though, I am picking up on a trend with how and what models are handling the development of the storms at given points.
> 
> I think we will be hard pressed to see 1 inch out of the Thursday night timeframe. The moisture is just not there.
> 
> Now the Saturday timeframe has around .25 QPF associated with it and where the temps will be at should be a 2-3 inch snowfall.
> 
> With Monday and Tuesday there is not one model in agreement, but the ECMWF has done a really nice job with the tracks of the systems lately. Not necessarily the moisture associated with them but the tracks have been within 100 miles or so 7 days out...........
> 
> .........this timeframe bears watching with


I know you said not to ask but is this weekend looking to be more Friday night or Saturday morning? We've already pushed our trip back a day so we could plow Friday night.


----------



## Matson Snow

TheXpress2002;1212952 said:


> Well like I said last week.
> 
> Channel 2, 4, 7 and TheXpress can not hit the broad side of a barn with their forecast
> 
> I will say though, I am picking up on a trend with how and what models are handling the development of the storms at given points.
> 
> I think we will be hard pressed to see 1 inch out of the Thursday night timeframe. The moisture is just not there.
> 
> Now the Saturday timeframe has around .25 QPF associated with it and where the temps will be at should be a 2-3 inch snowfall.
> 
> With Monday and Tuesday there is not one model in agreement, but the ECMWF has done a really nice job with the tracks of the systems lately. Not necessarily the moisture associated with them but the tracks have been within 100 miles or so 7 days out...........
> 
> .........this timeframe bears watching with


So.....If i PM you...You can give me Totals for all these upcoming Events in Private....:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## Matson Snow

alwayz-plowin;1212982 said:


> Where do you guys get your BULK Brine?
> I cant believe some of these prices! Angelos wants .85 A Gallon! :realmad:
> I can store it in bulk just someone let me know where you get it from! PM if you dont want to put it out here!


Suburban Oil......


----------



## Lightningllc

Metro Lawn;1212978 said:


> Plowing sucks.... more gas, more labor, more break downs, less profit.
> 
> I'll take all salting events the rest of the year.


I am coming to terms with just salting, only thing is these customers are gonna flip when they see these bills!!!!!! The seasonal accts love these saltings. I used to love plowing 12 times a season but if all else falls bring on the saltings. I am not happy of the rust on the trucks though.


----------



## P&M Landscaping

Alright guys, i'm looking to invest in the business and grow... I'm looking into building a website site, and get on the net. I'm also going to get the Jeep lettered. I'm debating between magnets, and getting the hardtop vinyl lettered. I'm leaning toward the lettering because the hardtop comes off in the summer months, so I won't have to be driving around with my company name all summer. I like the ideas of magnets in being able to remove them, but not sure how long they will hold up. Anybody know? I also had this logo designed, let me know what you guys all think. I look at this forum as a great knowledge, and I want to get the professional opinion on the route i'm taking


----------



## TheXpress2002

2FAST4U;1212984 said:


> I know you said not to ask but is this weekend looking to be more Friday night or Saturday morning? We've already pushed our trip back a day so we could plow Friday night.


It will be a 12 hour event. I do not have start and stop times yet. Best bet though would be plowing Saturday


----------



## Metro Lawn

alwayz-plowin;1212982 said:


> Where do you guys get your BULK Brine?
> I cant believe some of these prices! Angelos wants .85 A Gallon! :realmad:
> I can store it in bulk just someone let me know where you get it from! PM if you dont want to put it out here!


Call me, I can hook you up with several suppliers


----------



## brookline

terrapro;1211637 said:


> Having problems with Boss rt3 wiring. Everything appears to be hooked up correctly but no power to the controller, plow/truck light switch, smart hitch doesn't engage, and truck now doesn't have any brights. Oh and the running lights on the plow work?
> 
> Any thoughts?


Hope I'm not too late, but if you haven't figured it out try making sure all the relays in the harness are tight. I had one come loose and I had the same exact senario you are describing. Running lights, turn signals worked but that was it. I checked every fuse in it and then I went to the harness and just pressed on the relays and it worked.

Also for the brown wire thing, I had two smaller fused wires going to the battery when I installed mine. One of them was not on the diagram. Mine where two red wires but one of them had a white stripe on it. I think your brown wire is the equivalent to mine with the white stripe.


----------



## brookline

I may need someone to sslt a church in Trenton Thursday if anyone could help me out I would appreciate it. I'm waiting on a part for my salter engine.


----------



## JR Snow Removal

P&M Landscaping;1213003 said:


> Alright guys, i'm looking to invest in the business and grow... I'm looking into building a website site, and get on the net. I'm also going to get the Jeep lettered. I'm debating between magnets, and getting the hardtop vinyl lettered. I'm leaning toward the lettering because the hardtop comes off in the summer months, so I won't have to be driving around with my company name all summer. I like the ideas of magnets in being able to remove them, but not sure how long they will hold up. Anybody know? I also had this logo designed, let me know what you guys all think. I look at this forum as a great knowledge, and I want to get the professional opinion on the route i'm taking


Magnets work fine I ran magnets last year only took them off to was the trucks. They still look as good as the day I got them. As for the logo the snowflake isn't bad but I would change the font, I think its to thin to see from a far. Could just be me I'm not a fan of that font.


----------



## Milwaukee

P&M Landscaping;1213003 said:


> Alright guys, i'm looking to invest in the business and grow... I'm looking into building a website site, and get on the net. I'm also going to get the Jeep lettered. I'm debating between magnets, and getting the hardtop vinyl lettered. I'm leaning toward the lettering because the hardtop comes off in the summer months, so I won't have to be driving around with my company name all summer. I like the ideas of magnets in being able to remove them, but not sure how long they will hold up. Anybody know? I also had this logo designed, let me know what you guys all think. I look at this forum as a great knowledge, and I want to get the professional opinion on the route i'm taking


That should be good. Now hope you keep success in this business.


----------



## JR Snow Removal

Also I have a walk behind salter Buyers stainless I would like to get rid of. I just subbed this year and don't think I will be plowing next year, so I don't need it.


----------



## 2FAST4U

TheXpress2002;1213010 said:


> It will be a 12 hour event. I do not have start and stop times yet. Best bet though would be plowing Saturday


Thank you sir, not what I wanted to hear, But thank you none the less. Let's all pray that its over by 3am so I can be headed up north by noon!!! Thank you for your prayers


----------



## Milwaukee

Don't sure if everybody know this.

Plowsite hang out and meeting

Saturday, January 29 at 5:00pm - January 30 at 12:00am
Location	Hops & Barley Bar & Grill 18561 Allen Road, Melvindale, MI 48122-1515

http://maps.google.com/maps?hl=en&c...189013&spn=0.008906,0.016544&t=h&z=16&iwloc=A


----------



## brookline

Milwaukee;1213082 said:


> Don't sure if everybody know this.
> 
> Plowsite hang out and meeting
> 
> Saturday, January 29 at 5:00pm - January 30 at 12:00am
> Location	Hops & Barley Bar & Grill 18561 Allen Road, Melvindale, MI 48122-1515
> 
> 
> I thought it was moved out by Nov... meet where ever. Except on Sunday or friday.


----------



## terrapro

brookline;1213027 said:


> Hope I'm not too late, but if you haven't figured it out try making sure all the relays in the harness are tight. I had one come loose and I had the same exact senario you are describing. Running lights, turn signals worked but that was it. I checked every fuse in it and then I went to the harness and just pressed on the relays and it worked.
> 
> Also for the brown wire thing, I had two smaller fused wires going to the battery when I installed mine. One of them was not on the diagram. Mine where two red wires but one of them had a white stripe on it. I think your brown wire is the equivalent to mine with the white stripe.


Thanks, I have it figured out now. I don't even want to admit it but I missed a fuse 

Now have another truck rolling so let it snow let it snow let it snow. 2008 repeat bring it on!


----------



## terrapro

JR Snow Removal;1213070 said:


> Also I have a walk behind salter Buyers stainless I would like to get rid of. I just subbed this year and don't think I will be plowing next year, so I don't need it.


How much and which salter?


----------



## Milwaukee

brookline;1213104 said:


> Milwaukee;1213082 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't sure if everybody know this.
> 
> Plowsite hang out and meeting
> 
> Saturday, January 29 at 5:00pm - January 30 at 12:00am
> Location	Hops & Barley Bar & Grill 18561 Allen Road, Melvindale, MI 48122-1515
> 
> I thought it was moved out by Nov...ub due some members here is serious religion.
Click to expand...


----------



## magnatrac

P&M Landscaping;1213003 said:


> Alright guys, i'm looking to invest in the business and grow... I'm looking into building a website site, and get on the net. I'm also going to get the Jeep lettered. I'm debating between magnets, and getting the hardtop vinyl lettered. I'm leaning toward the lettering because the hardtop comes off in the summer months, so I won't have to be driving around with my company name all summer. I like the ideas of magnets in being able to remove them, but not sure how long they will hold up. Anybody know? I also had this logo designed, let me know what you guys all think. I look at this forum as a great knowledge, and I want to get the professional opinion on the route i'm taking


 We have been using magnetic signs for years. Both my brother and I use our personal trucks in the buisness so we like the ability to take the lettering off. Between the 2 of us we have lost 1 sign. We have both left sets at the car wash and luckily some good people have called to tell us they had our signs. Our open lawn trailers have signs on them also so the truck stuff is to be legit. Alot of guys say the magnetic signs look cheap and unprofessional but they don't have to. Our signs look like any vinyl lettering logo until you get right up to them. The set on my truck is 3 years old but I still have old ones in great shape. I had to get new ones made that included our dot number. Like anything you get what you pay for.

, shaun


----------



## bigjeeping

JR Snow Removal;1213058 said:


> I would change the font, I think its to thin to see from a far. Could just be me I'm not a fan of that font.


I thought the same thing when seeing the font. It's too basic.. I see it on many, many trucks. Do something unique that stands out, but is also very easy to read and distinguish.

Magnets are fine for starters. I ran magnets for 2 years. Now they are just cherished artifacts on the wall of my barn. They hold up great, just make sure to keep them clean and flat.


----------



## bigjeeping

magnatrac;1213148 said:


> Like anything you get what you pay for.


True. I actually still run magnets on my personal vehicle. I had the sign shop bring out a book of color swatches and match the color of my ride to the correct color code on the computer. They used that color as the background on the magnet, and when standing 10 feet away you can't tell its there.


----------



## P&M Landscaping

bigjeeping;1213159 said:


> True. I actually still run magnets on my personal vehicle. I had the sign shop bring out a book of color swatches and match the color of my ride to the correct color code on the computer. They used that color as the background on the magnet, and when standing 10 feet away you can't tell its there.


I have gotten quotes of $26 per magnet, is this about what you guys paid? Mike (lawnpro) can you do magnets?


----------



## Allor Outdoor

bigjeeping;1213159 said:


> True. I actually still run magnets on my personal vehicle. I had the sign shop bring out a book of color swatches and match the color of my ride to the correct color code on the computer. They used that color as the background on the magnet, and when standing 10 feet away you can't tell its there.


I did this same thing a few years back...it worked GREAT! They are a bit more expensive, but they look great, and you can't even tell they are magnets!



P&M Landscaping;1213170 said:


> I have gotten quotes of $26 per magnet, is this about what you guys paid? Mike (lawnpro) can you do magnets?


Pete, spend the extra money and get color matching magnets! It is the best of both worlds....they look like they are decals because the back-drop of the magnet is color matched to your vehicle, but you are still able to remove them as needed!


----------



## P&M Landscaping

Allor Outdoor;1213196 said:


> I did this same thing a few years back...it worked GREAT! They are a bit more expensive, but they look great, and you can't even tell they are magnets!
> 
> Pete, spend the extra money and get color matching magnets! It is the best of both worlds....they look like they are decals because the back-drop of the magnet is color matched to your vehicle, but you are still able to remove them as needed!


I will definitely look into that... Congrats on the free icemelt!Thumbs Up They shoulda just given you the bag!:realmad:


----------



## JR Snow Removal

terrapro;1213122 said:


> How much and which salter?


PM me your email and I can send you pics. As for price give me something fair just don't need it.


----------



## JR Snow Removal

We do magnets but we might be to far of a hike for you. If you guys ever want a quote on printing, yard signs, banners, graphic design etc. let me know.


----------



## terrapro

I tought an 8.2" Boss clears snow but wow a 10' plow (8' with wings) clears some snow! The wings seriously help with runoff. I am happy with my new purchase now that everything works. I might have to take on new jobs now!


----------



## magnatrac

QUOTE=P&M Landscaping;1213170]I have gotten quotes of $26 per magnet, is this about what you guys paid? Mike (lawnpro) can you do magnets?[/QUOTE]

Anyone that can cut and lay vinyl can do magnetic signs. They just put it on the piece of magnet instead of your vehicle. The last set of signs I paid for was $80 ( with dot's)for the pair. The color match backround is a good idea to hide it. Our signs don't match the vehicle but they are cut to the oval shape of the logo. My last truck was blue , my brothers is white and now my truck is red. Our signs have worked with all the different colored trucks. Here is one of our old ones to give you and idea.


----------



## P&M Landscaping

magnatrac;1213294 said:


> QUOTE=P&M Landscaping;1213170]I have gotten quotes of $26 per magnet, is this about what you guys paid? Mike (lawnpro) can you do magnets?


Anyone that can cut and lay vinyl can do magnetic signs. They just put it on the piece of magnet instead of your vehicle. The last set of signs I paid for was $80 ( with dot's)for the pair. The color match backround is a good idea to hide it. Our signs don't match the vehicle but they are cut to the oval shape of the logo. My last truck was blue , my brothers is white and now my truck is red. Our signs have worked with all the different colored trucks. Here is one of our old ones to give you and idea.

Just got done talking with a buddy of mine. His dad is doing them for $26 a piece, and they are matching the background with the color code on the Jeep. He just sent me a proof and they look good. Thanks for all the help guys. Does anybody know if I need to run DOT numbers? I was told because i'm under a certain weight i'm exempt.


----------



## Plow man Foster

P&M Landscaping;1213314 said:


> Anyone that can cut and lay vinyl can do magnetic signs. They just put it on the piece of magnet instead of your vehicle. The last set of signs I paid for was $80 ( with dot's)for the pair. The color match backround is a good idea to hide it. Our signs don't match the vehicle but they are cut to the oval shape of the logo. My last truck was blue , my brothers is white and now my truck is red. Our signs have worked with all the different colored trucks. Here is one of our old ones to give you and idea.
> 
> *I removed the pic so we could get more than 5 post on one page*


when i had my jeep i never ran DOT numbers.... 
Never had a problem either and i plowed everything from driveways to banks
Only on my dumps and pickups


----------



## lawnprolawns

P&M Landscaping;1213202 said:


> I will definitely look into that... Congrats on the free icemelt!Thumbs Up They shoulda just given you the bag!:realmad:


Free ice melt? Can I get some? .. must have missed something.


----------



## grassmaster06

terrapro;1213288 said:


> I tought an 8.2" Boss clears snow but wow a 10' plow (8' with wings) clears some snow! The wings seriously help with runoff. I am happy with my new purchase now that everything works. I might have to take on new jobs now!


A boss vee with wings are snow moving monsters. I love mine ,do you have the boss wings or pro wings.mine has boss wings but they are heavy and $ ,I think prowings Are a better value


----------



## Milwaukee

lawnprolawns;1213413 said:


> Free ice melt? Can I get some? .. must have missed something.


It was on Facebook that TCLA post trivia and Allor Won answer.


----------



## alternative

Sharpcut 1;1212599 said:


> Sean,
> Next time you see Kevin ask him how much theft he gets out of there!! Wands, the metal drain grates, whole Vacumns, just to name a few. Then there is all the dumping that goes on in the bays.
> 
> Know couple of carwash guys that have just walked away from them recently.


i know all about the theft/robbery that takes place there.. it sucks that its just how it goes. But the dumping and scamming have been goin on forever, even the previous owner had problems with that....


----------



## Luther

My DTN is now calling for "accumulations up to 2" likely" tomorrow into tomorrow night. 

Time will tell is this rings true.


----------



## Matson Snow

TCLA;1213792 said:


> My DTN is now calling for "accumulations up to 2" likely" tomorrow into tomorrow night.
> 
> Time will tell is this rings true.


Blah-Blah-Blah.....And my right Knee is Telling Me its Gonna be around an Inch....Lets see which one is the Better Forecaster....:laughing:.....:salute:


----------



## lawnprolawns

Great... 1-2 tomorrow, 1-3 Friday... We might be busy..


----------



## Plow Dude

At 8:30 this morning accuweather was calling for 4-6 inches friday night. Literally an hour later it says 1.5 inches.


----------



## TheXpress2002

Good Morning.

Following up on this mornings runs on the models show a few changes which does not surprise me.

First off tomorrow it shows a *little* more precipitation associated with the system. Even with the bump up in the QPF I still am still leaning towards the max of one inch. (Watch me be wrong again)

Moving on to Friday night Saturday. Now again not totally on the bandwagon yet but there is now the possibility of higher accumulations than previously thought. The highest totals will be across the thumb with the lowest amounts along the Ohio border.

Give it another run or so I will throw some totals out there for everyone.


----------



## TheXpress2002

Plow Dude;1213952 said:


> At 8:30 this morning accuweather was calling for 4-6 inches friday night. Literally an hour later it says 1.5 inches.


Like I have said in past. That forecast is based on what a computer model spits out. Models flip and flop, cha and cha, constantly. So yes a computer generated forecast is always going to change.


----------



## Luther

Thanks for your community service Mr. Xpress. :salute:


----------



## Lightningllc

Light snow coming down now in brighton, Good morning jim


----------



## Luther

Good morning Justin.


----------



## PowersTree

That was awesome. 12 hours of sleep last night. First night all winter I've actually slept.


----------



## Luther

You need to drink more then.


----------



## alternative

TCLA;1214058 said:


> You need to drink more then.


Ambien works well too...just gotta watch out for "Sleep-plowing"

Also, looks like there are gonna be alot of broke-azz customers with all the Jan billings....


----------



## cgrappler135

alternative;1214118 said:


> Ambien works well too...just gotta watch out for "Sleep-plowing"
> 
> Also, looks like there are gonna be alot of broke-azz customers with all the Jan billings....


I was just going thru my Jan. stuff and was thinking the same thing!


----------



## Luther

Tell them to push their emergency budget button and uphold *their *end of the contract that they signed.


----------



## Jason Pallas

cgrappler135;1214135 said:


> I was just going thru my Jan. stuff and was thinking the same thing!


Me too! I'm gonna be a little scared to send out some of these invoices.


----------



## redskinsfan34

TheXpress2002;1213977 said:


> Like I have said in past. That forecast is based on what a computer model spits out. Models flip and flop, cha and cha, constantly. So yes a computer generated forecast is always going to change.


Thanks Xpress for all the info on upcoming weather. I appreciate all the time you put in. It also doesn't hurt that you're correct way more than th eclowns on tv! :salute:


----------



## goinggreen

I think i asked this question before but lets try it again. I have my dodge ram 2500 2wd I want to put a plow on it but boss and western dont recomend putting one on. what do you all think can i just put extra weight in the bed im sure other people have plows on 2wd trucks. Please let me know thanks


----------



## VIPHGM

goinggreen;1214154 said:


> I think i asked this question before but lets try it again. I have my dodge ram 2500 2wd I want to put a plow on it but boss and western dont recomend putting one on. what do you all think can i just put extra weight in the bed im sure other people have plows on 2wd trucks. Please let me know thanks


i would say if its not a dually then your going to be going through a lot of tires and brakes... i would probably use it as a sidewalk truck... the last thing that you want to do is get into a big push scenario and be mounding up the snow and get stuck or that its a big push and that your over working the truck in the snow.. even with the weight i wouldn't recommend it... a few years back... i had my 07 GMC 2500 crew cab and the front drive shafts or transfer case went out on me and it was a nightmare trying to plow in 2wd and i even had a 2 yard hopper with salt... it was no fun... so no i dont recommend it... dont forget that even if you put weight on the back the front will be like a counter weight holding the front down with the plow on it and lifting the back end up and lose traction


----------



## Jason Pallas

good advice


----------



## Plow Dude

goinggreen;1214154 said:


> I think i asked this question before but lets try it again. I have my dodge ram 2500 2wd I want to put a plow on it but boss and western dont recomend putting one on. what do you all think can i just put extra weight in the bed im sure other people have plows on 2wd trucks. Please let me know thanks


I have a ram 2500 4x4, but when I have about 2500 lbs of baged salt in the bed I usually don't use 4x4 it and seems to plow fine. The plow itself is a 7.5' Meyer.


----------



## 2FAST4U

Lmao, accuweather is now only calling for .4" tomorrow night, and .5" on Friday night. This is just funny

And thanks again for your updates xpress much appreciated!!!!! 
Always look forward to see your weather updates


----------



## Sharpcut 1

goinggreen;1214154 said:


> I think i asked this question before but lets try it again. I have my dodge ram 2500 2wd I want to put a plow on it but boss and western dont recomend putting one on. what do you all think can i just put extra weight in the bed im sure other people have plows on 2wd trucks. Please let me know thanks


If you put a plow that is not approved on this truck, and you get in an accident and hurt someone, YOU and you alone will be liable. the manufacture, by law, can wash their hands of it. It's not that the truck can't have a plow, it's that the GOVERMENT says the manufactures still have to meet crash test and braking standards.

We had a customer get in an accident and kill someone, the police impounded the truck for 2 months (JAN_FEB) while they did their accident investigation. When the lawsuit came around, he was legal with the plow, but we had to provide all kinds of documentation to the accident reconstruction specialist.

Just a heads up from personal experience.


----------



## Five Star Lawn Care LLC

TCLA;1214058 said:


> You need to drink more then.


I second that....i pop the top on a couple of "Bells - Best Brown Ale" and have a good sleep.


----------



## VIPHGM

Plow Dude;1214177 said:


> I have a ram 2500 4x4, but when I have about 2500 lbs of baged salt in the bed I usually don't use 4x4 it and seems to plow fine. The plow itself is a 7.5' Meyer.


yes but we really haven't had a true heavy wet or large snow amount this year or icy except that dec 12th push and well id put money on it that you used 4wd then and didnt even realize it... trust me your time will decrease dramatically in 4x4 over 2wd....


----------



## Lightningllc

Our dump trucks and flat beds are 2wd, They have salters on them but they work fine if you have salt in them. 

My spray rig is 2wd with a 300 gallon tank.

They work with weight.


----------



## VIPHGM

well yes true... but also remember that the frame maybe larger and also the dump bed/ flatbed might well over weights a standard truck bed... also i am assuming they are dually... which i had mentioned in my first posting with traction.... and also with the extra weight i am assuming over 2 - 5 tons of salt compared to him with a pallet of salt only weighting 2500lbs... so which the extreme difference in weight then yes i dont think it would be a problem but dont forget your not going to have the same productivity time as a 2500 4x4 plow truck compared to a F350 5 yard dump truck.... thats just a lot more weight to start and stop


----------



## eatonpaving

VIPHGM;1214208 said:


> well yes true... but also remember that the frame maybe larger and also the dump bed/ flatbed might well over weights a standard truck bed... also i am assuming they are dually... which i had mentioned in my first posting with traction.... and also with the extra weight i am assuming over 2 - 5 tons of salt compared to him with a pallet of salt only weighting 2500lbs... so which the extreme difference in weight then yes i dont think it would be a problem but dont forget your not going to have the same productivity time as a 2500 4x4 plow truck compared to a F350 5 yard dump truck.... thats just a lot more weight to start and stop


it will all depend on how you plow your accounts, we start at 2 inches, and i can tell you now that my 2500 chevy in 2 wheel drive plows just fine, its 4x4 but 2 wheel works just fine up to about 4 inches on a smooth flat lot, the rest of my trucks are duel's, so no problems there, a frien has a 982x2 chevy with a boss plow and he says it works great, but he only has nice flat lots and starts at 1.5 inches.....


----------



## Luther

The vast majority of the time you will be fine.

You will get stuck in truck wells if you dare to venture into them.


----------



## bigjeeping

My first year of plowing I sent out a dually flat bed with a 9 foot straight blade and NO weight in the back. Maybe a shovel, that's it. They were stuck before they got out of my driveway. You live, you learn!!


----------



## timsteinman30

who here does landscaping?? I'm going into the 21st century and want to by landscape design software. It costs $1200.00. How much do you charge for the print if you give it to the customer. If they go with the design I have that built it to it.


----------



## PlowingMI

Besides your wheels falling off. Are there any signs that a wheel hub assembly has gone bad? 2001 GMC


----------



## P&M Landscaping

PlowingMI;1214228 said:


> Besides your wheels falling off. Are there any signs that a wheel hub assembly has gone bad? 2001 GMC


I have one going bad on my Jeep. I can tell if I put the Jeep on the lift I can shake the wheel from the top or the bottom and it will wobble. I believe most vehicles should be able to have the same way to tell... I also used to run a 450 dump 2wd with a 9'2" Boss V.... Sucked, even with a full load of salt. HAd to get a running start to be able to do anything.


----------



## VIPHGM

timsteinman30;1214227 said:


> who here does landscaping?? I'm going into the 21st century and want to by landscape design software. It costs $1200.00. How much do you charge for the print if you give it to the customer. If they go with the design I have that built it to it.


well you have a few different options... charge the customer an hourly rate for the design... if they just want just the layout then have a set fee depending on how detailed they want it...

so example... I charge $65 per hour for design... usually at least a full days worth of work... with material (hard and soft material layout and amounts including plant specs) if they only want just the design then tack on a extra $250 - $500 for the actual print... if they want to go with your service then... then just stick with the hourly rate and included that into the project...

usually i tell my customers if the estimate is over $10k then there is a hourly fee for time and layout design... i guess it just depends on the projects also... but most jobs that hit over that mark require a lot of time in the office... even take the time to build a material photo and plant booklet for the customer to look at to make some selections on what they are interested in to help you along the way... or send them to the nursery to look at the plants....


----------



## terrapro

timsteinman30;1214227 said:


> who here does landscaping?? I'm going into the 21st century and want to by landscape design software. It costs $1200.00. How much do you charge for the print if you give it to the customer. If they go with the design I have that built it to it.


Hire a designer who has experience.


----------



## terrapro

PlowingMI;1214228 said:


> Besides your wheels falling off. Are there any signs that a wheel hub assembly has gone bad? 2001 GMC


You can usally hear a hum or vibration. Jack it up and if you can wobble it top to bottom it is bad.


----------



## timsteinman30

Vip, pm sent


----------



## Five Star Lawn Care LLC

TheXpress2002;1213955 said:


> Good Morning.
> 
> Following up on this mornings runs on the models show a few changes which does not surprise me.
> 
> First off tomorrow it shows a *little* more precipitation associated with the system. Even with the bump up in the QPF I still am still leaning towards the max of one inch. (Watch me be wrong again)
> 
> Moving on to Friday night Saturday. Now again not totally on the bandwagon yet but there is now the possibility of higher accumulations than previously thought. The highest totals will be across the thumb with the lowest amounts along the Ohio border.
> 
> Give it another run or so I will throw some totals out there for everyone.


Tomorrows NOAA forcast just doesnt line up with the models.....i think someone went to the "Majic 8 Ball" for forcast advice on that call.

I dont think it will be more than a salting on salt accounts...might squeeze a push out of plow onlys or Resi's at best.

Saterday does look to be a good storm though....either way it will fall in this months billing and im excited:redbounce:redbouncepayup

Going to be one of the best months in a while.

I still want lots more snow though....usually im burnt out this time of year and want it to be spring, but this year im holding up good.

I guess when u have 2 kids at home and your not getting any sleep anyways that making money on top of it is a good thing......Having a second child has for sure made me more of a patient person.

Life Is Good


----------



## Lightningllc

We design for $ 500 up front for up to 8 hrs work time. If they sign a job over 7500 we credit the 500 to the 60% downpayment. If they don't like it we have. A free sketch for the cheap ass people if it is over 10k depending on job small fees apply. You wouldn't believe how many todds service prints we get up front they do them all for free.


----------



## timsteinman30

problem is, I'm buying the program that takes a real pic of the house and you can insert plants, hardscape, landscape lighting and complete material list. so there is no way i want these people to walk with a free copy. I do hand drawings now but they take about 30 minutes to do. I know that my bigger customers odds are they will install a large package, I take more time. Alot more.


----------



## Lightningllc

I have 4 programs. U must be talking about prolandscape. Good program but better programs out there spend the money it will open up more oppurtunity.


----------



## timsteinman30

ya prolandscape, do you know it and like it? what do you recomend


----------



## Allor Outdoor

timsteinman30;1214368 said:


> ya prolandscape, do you know it and like it? what do you recomend


I've been looking at Prolandscape as well...
Looks to be a decent program, although I'd be interested to get others peers opinions.

Justin, what have/do you use? What do you recommend?


----------



## 24v6spd

PlowingMI;1214228 said:


> Besides your wheels falling off. Are there any signs that a wheel hub assembly has gone bad? 2001 GMC


If you have ABS on that wheel your ABS warning light may come on.


----------



## Superior L & L

timsteinman30;1214368 said:


> ya prolandscape, do you know it and like it? what do you recomend


Pro is a entry level program. Works better than nothing but there are many better programs. I used eaglepoint for 4-5 years it's a landcad program. Works very nice. Now we have a girl that does everything by hand. Fully scaled and color


----------



## saltoftheearth

24v6spd;1214392 said:


> If you have ABS on that wheel your ABS warning light may come on.


Or the ABS may engage at low speeds


----------



## timsteinman30

Superior L & L;1214424 said:


> Pro is a entry level program. Works better than nothing but there are many better programs. I used eaglepoint for 4-5 years it's a landcad program. Works very nice. Now we have a girl that does everything by hand. Fully scaled and color


thanks for the info, I would like to get something to be able to help my clients understand what there landscape can look like against there house. Any other info on Pro lawn??? Good or bad


----------



## terrapro

Superior L & L;1214424 said:


> Now we have a girl that does everything by hand. Fully scaled and color


Same here. Like I said pay someone that knows what they are doing. Unless you have a passion for design work I wouldn't get into it.


----------



## timsteinman30

thats not the problem. I can draw but homeowners don't know what a yew is from a hydranga. So if i has a program that I can bring a laptop and show them what the layout looks like against there house.


----------



## cgrappler135

Well just got my 2010 taxes done. Wasnt as painful as i thought, but definitly switching to quarterly payment in 2011. They printed me up the payment vouchers so i dont have to pay this much at once again. Ive been thinking of dooin it for years but finally sick of coming up with it all at once!


----------



## Plow man Foster

timsteinman30;1214517 said:


> thats not the problem. I can draw but homeowners don't know what a yew is from a hydranga. So if i has a program that I can bring a laptop and show them what the layout looks like against there house.


ahahha! This is the excuse my buddy used to encourage his wife that he needs an ipad for work!


----------



## TheXpress2002

Quick update tonight.......

I see only maybe an inch tomorrow into tomorrow night with ratios being around 15 to 1 prolly closer to 10 to 1 .............Salt will easily take care of this.

Saturday we should be in line for a 3-5 inch snowfall with ratios approaching 20 to 1 The highest totals will be north of I69 and decrease as you move towards the Ohio border.

Monday and Tuesday is anyones guess but...... I am in absolute love of the ECMWF not only because of the amount of snow we would receive but it has been very consistent. If everything phases in a timely manner we would see a heck of a lot of snow over a 24 hour period. Just need to keep that time frame open because this has more potential to it than bust at the current moment.


----------



## Lightningllc

I use earthscapes, eaglepoint, pro landscape and a good old pencil. When i was at state we were taught pencil and some cad but you are talking 16 years ago programs were limited.

Good luck with your choice on software but i would start cheap and work your way up, but when u do open your wallet

Oh and buy a laptop top with a lot of memory and storage.


----------



## P&M Landscaping

Got my magnets, the color isn't matched perfectly. $50 for both, they are laminated as well to protect them. Also picked up two new accounts. payup Things are looking up!


----------



## flykelley

TheXpress2002;1214644 said:


> Quick update tonight.......
> 
> I see only maybe an inch tomorrow into tomorrow night with ratios being around 15 to 1 prolly closer to 10 to 1 .............Salt will easily take care of this.
> 
> Saturday we should be in line for a 3-5 inch snowfall with ratios approaching 20 to 1 The highest totals will be north of I69 and decrease as you move towards the Ohio border.
> 
> Monday and Tuesday is anyones guess but...... I am in absolute love of the ECMWF not only because of the amount of snow we would receive but it has been very consistent. If everything phases in a timely manner we would see a heck of a lot of snow over a 24 hour period. Just need to keep that time frame open because this has more potential to it than bust at the current moment.


Thanks Ryan, maybe we will get lucky and have a decent 4-5 inch plowable event next week. Lets keep our fingers crossed.

Mike


----------



## A&LSiteService

Hey if anyone hears of a cheap skidsteer door for a cat machine, it's probably mine... D**m thieves, stolen from the novi area. If you hear of anything please contact me.
Thanks,
Andy


----------



## magnatrac

P&M Landscaping;1214783 said:


> Got my magnets, the color isn't matched perfectly. $50 for both, they are laminated as well to protect them. Also picked up two new accounts. payup Things are looking up!


 Your signs look good ,and it looks like you had a fast turn around getting them made! Just make sure you take them off when you wash your jeep and dry the signs and door before you put them back on. Water slowly can get behind and then they have a better chance off falling off.

, shaun


----------



## Glockshot73!

magnatrac;1214848 said:


> Your signs look good ,and it looks like you had a fast turn around getting them made! Just make sure you take them off when you wash your jeep and dry the signs and door before you put them back on. Water slowly can get behind and then they have a better chance off falling off.
> 
> , shaun


And rusting your vehicles paint

Chris


----------



## Do It All Do It Right

A&LSiteService;1214803 said:


> Hey if anyone hears of a cheap skidsteer door for a cat machine, it's probably mine... D**m thieves, stolen from the novi area. If you hear of anything please contact me.
> Thanks,
> Andy


Cat rep was telling us they are taking them out of there own storage yard in novi. 800 not cheap to replace.


----------



## Lightningllc

Hey a&l. You related to r&r. I see your trucks lettering looks alot alike. I see you do repos too


----------



## A&LSiteService

Lightning, I'm not related to R&R, Jeff used the same guy that did my lettering and he liked the font. I haven't done repos since about the end of july... trying a few new avenues this year. 

Do it all, do it right: The front door is a little bit more than that, My quote was around $1300 or so. Yeah it sucks, I just bought this machine...


----------



## TheXpress2002

flykelley;1214791 said:


> Thanks Ryan, maybe we will get lucky and have a decent 4-5 inch plowable event next week. Lets keep our fingers crossed.
> 
> Mike


Try Saturday and possibly doubling that Tuesday


----------



## 2FAST4U

TheXpress2002;1215076 said:


> Try Saturday and possibly doubling that Tuesday


Like 4-5 Saturday and 8-10 Tuesday.... YIKES!!! So much for that snoemobile trip, oh well some other weekend


----------



## TheXpress2002

2FAST4U;1215111 said:


> Like 4-5 Saturday and 8-10 Tuesday.... YIKES!!! So much for that snoemobile trip, oh well some other weekend


Now realize I said possibly double. Key word: possibly


----------



## Plow man Foster

2FAST4U;1215111 said:


> Like 4-5 Saturday and 8-10 Tuesday.... YIKES!!! So much for that snoemobile trip, oh well some other weekend


I just HOPE we get that! 
Getting ready Now!
Liquid tanks filled Checked the trucks today...(while it was "warm" out!) 
My customers are gonna Bi*** when they get the bill for January!


----------



## axl

Hey Xpress, Im gonna put in my request now, I would like to exchange my possible 8-10" storm for 4-5 (2") storms. Thanks for yours and the weathers cooperation :salute: :waving: My vehicles, equipment and most importantly my back greatly appreciate it!


----------



## 2FAST4U

TheXpress2002;1215124 said:


> Now realize I said possibly double. Key word: possibly


Still YIKES, sounds like a busy time is ahead. Thanks again for your up dates and ruining my trip!! J/k. Better to be home then up snowmobiling and find out 4" of snow is coming "possibly"


----------



## brookline

Thanks for the update Xpress! :salute: Hopefully my part comes in tomorrow for my salter so i can get her back together. Lets make some payup i have gotten a bit salt lazy as of late, so it will be nice to get into pushing again and try out my new cutting edge.


----------



## superiorsnowrem

idk why but im scared of the big storms. Its never fun plowing 6+" always alot of stress


----------



## Jason Pallas

superiorsnowrem;1215260 said:


> idk why but im scared of the big storms. Its never fun plowing 6+" always alot of stress


Completely agree - I can never understand the "bring it on" attitude for larger events. After 20+ years doing this, larger events only mean more payroll, more gas, more breakdowns, MORE EXPENSES, more stress and little if any additional income (as compared to a 2" event). My 2 cents - gimme anything under 5" all day long. I dread larger events.


----------



## Metro Lawn

Jason Pallas;1215289 said:


> Completely agree - I can never understand the "bring it on" attitude for larger events. After 20+ years doing this, larger events only mean more payroll, more gas, more breakdowns, MORE EXPENSES, more stress and little if any additional income (as compared to a 2" event). My 2 cents - gimme anything under 5" all day long. I dread larger events.


Ditto....

The small stuff is fine with me. Generally the only ones that want big storms are subs, kids, or guys that don't have salt customers.


----------



## procut

Jason Pallas;1215289 said:


> Completely agree - I can never understand the "bring it on" attitude for larger events. After 20+ years doing this, larger events only mean more payroll, more gas, more breakdowns, MORE EXPENSES, more stress and little if any additional income (as compared to a 2" event). My 2 cents - gimme anything under 5" all day long. I dread larger events.





Metro Lawn;1215300 said:


> Ditto....
> 
> The small stuff is fine with me. Generally the only ones that want big storms are subs, kids, or guys that don't have salt customers.


Pretty much, or guys that are new to the industry.


----------



## newhere

or guys that made preparations for the big event, have multiple back up trucks on call ready go go 24/7, move loaders into place days prior, has snowblower for driveways, have two back up salt trucks, have 50 tons in the bin, and a few back-up drivers for the no call no shows and a warm stocked shop ready to repair the "uhhh boss i did something bad"

when your prepared and priced things right you wont mind


----------



## Lightningllc

Ya but 2 - 4 inch storms are nice, but snow is snow we can complain about how much we get we choose this line of work and we do live in Michigan. I like a snow storm to drop 2-4 between 3-9 pm weekdays and anytime on the weekends as long as it stops by midnight Sunday. 

Now let it snow I'm getting tired of salting a 1/4 inch daily. I want to see some massive piles of snow and get sum $$$$ in the bank.


----------



## lawnprolawns

I need the snow to hold off until we get the rear axle back in the dump truck. It's a plow for us and our only salter at the moment. Don't want to ask Leisure Time again! I'll never hear the end of it. Supposed to get the axle back tomorrow AM.. hopefully have the truck driving by noon and we'll be $1700 poorer. Getting new bearings, gear set, positraction unitt, and brake rotors. 

Guess who is finally 21 today.. me. No more making fun of little Mikey.


----------



## Milwaukee

lawnprolawns;1215340 said:


> I need the snow to hold off until we get the rear axle back in the dump truck. It's a plow for us and our only salter at the moment. Don't want to ask Leisure Time again! I'll never hear the end of it. Supposed to get the axle back tomorrow AM.. hopefully have the truck driving by noon and we'll be $1700 poorer. Getting new bearings, gear set, positraction unitt, and brake rotors.
> 
> Guess who is finally 21 today.. me. No more making fun of little Mikey.


I am sure you and 1 helper can get that axle install in no less than 2 hours of work.

I believe you need do break-in produce first before plow. Like drive gently for 100 miles then change gear oil again then start work. You should ask mechanic at Michigan Auto part.


----------



## lawnprolawns

Milwaukee;1215344 said:


> I am sure you and 1 helper can get that axle install in no less than 2 hours of work.
> 
> I believe you need do break-in produce first before plow. Like drive gently for 100 miles then change gear oil again then start work. You should ask mechanic at Michigan Auto part.


Yes I agree on the break-in. We'll have to go to lunch a long ways away.


----------



## goinggreen

Slow night here so i started a new facebook page everyone can join will try and keep it updated. http://www.facebook.com/pages/Going-Green-Lawn-Care/121908704549287?ref=sgm


----------



## Milwaukee

lawnprolawns;1215354 said:


> Yes I agree on the break-in. We'll have to go to lunch a long ways away.


Or do tour around Detoilet and Belle Isle. We did that last month nearby 80 miles. It was amazing to see what abandoned neighborhood look like during winter.


----------



## Luther

lawnprolawns;1215340 said:


> Guess who is finally 21 today.. me. No more making fun of little Mikey.


Happy Birthday Mike!


----------



## Luther

I will welcome any 6"-10" storm with open arms.

Back to back would be like a dream come true. 

We need challenging snow for a real separation....damn shame we haven't gotten this yet.


----------



## Matson Snow

TCLA;1215424 said:


> I will welcome any 6"-10" storm with open arms.
> 
> Back to back would be like a dream come true.
> 
> We need challenging snow for a real separation....damn shame we haven't gotten this yet.


We need to seperate the Men from the Boys as Quick as Possible......

:..........Happy Birthday Mike....Have 2 Beers On Me...:salute:


----------



## 2FAST4U

Happy Birthday Mike!!!!! Better drink up before the snows get here!!


----------



## flykelley

Matson Snow;1215460 said:


> We need to seperate the Men from the Boys as Quick as Possible......
> 
> Youn might get rid of some of the boys but there will be a new group waiting to take their place. Just like lawncare when someone drops out a newbie jumps in thinking its easy money. Don't ever see this changing.
> 
> Mike


----------



## Leisure Time LC

Happy Birthday Mikey


----------



## TheXpress2002

O


TCLA;1215424 said:


> I will welcome any 6"-10" storm with open arms.
> 
> Back to back would be like a dream come true.
> 
> We need challenging snow for a real separation....damn shame we haven't gotten this yet.


.............


----------



## terrapro

I just want enough to plow for once. I am tired of 1.5" burned off with multiple apps of salt. I want a no questions asked 3-4" storm.


----------



## cuttingedge13

lawnprolawns;1215354 said:


> Yes I agree on the break-in. We'll have to go to lunch a long ways away.


Maybe someplace close but circle the block 100 times. It saves on towing in case something goes wrong.


----------



## Lightningllc

Just put it on jackstands and set the cruise.


----------



## Luther

Justin....how is your mother doing?

Is she OK for the time being?


----------



## timsteinman30

just putting it out there. My wife is selling her car. 
2008 Chevy Impala v-6. 29mpg
Silver/black heated leather, moonroof,onstar,sat radio,remote start. great car
48k miles let me know if your interested.


----------



## Allor Outdoor

I am prepared, trucks are ready, machines are fueled up, employees are on call, routes are printed, etc etc

....something about the next "string" of storms is scaring the hell out of me!

I suppose it is the unpredictability that makes me nervous!


----------



## cuttingedge13

Lightningllc;1215545 said:


> Just put it on jackstands and set the cruise.


In reverse, Ferris Bueller style, take some miles off at the same time..... Oh wait, that ended with a bad result.


----------



## redskinsfan34

terrapro;1215490 said:


> I just want enough to plow for once. I am tired of 1.5" burned off with multiple apps of salt. I want a no questions asked 3-4" storm.


Agreed. I haven't done my full route since I think the 12th.


----------



## Metro Lawn

All the guys that are wishing for "big" snow should have been around for the 98-99 winter with back to back blizzards. That is the worst I can remember. I figure about 60% of this forum was at home watching Sponge Bob and enjoying a snow day off from school back then.... rofl


----------



## Matson Snow

Metro Lawn;1215599 said:


> All the guys that are wishing for "big" snow should have been around for the 98-99 winter with back to back blizzards. That is the worst I can remember. I figure about 60% of this forum was at home watching Sponge Bob and enjoying a snow day off from school back then.... rofl


I was around......Made Alot of Money.......payup....The Challenge is What I love...If you Don't Love what your Doing...Why Bother...


----------



## Jason Pallas

Metro Lawn;1215599 said:


> All the guys that are wishing for "big" snow should have been around for the 98-99 winter with back to back blizzards. That is the worst I can remember. I figure about 60% of this forum was at home watching Sponge Bob and enjoying a snow day off from school back then.... rofl


LOL - I remember that year. It thoroughly humbled me and many others. After that, those of us that went through it realized that you merely "survive" by the grace of a higher power the wrath of mother nature. So, with that said, I NEVER welcome or pray for large events. The power of the the fury you seek to rear it's ugly head can send you cowering under your bed in soiled Carharts - not to peak from within until the soft colors of the Krokus blooms in Spring.

Dispensing with eloquence - I'll take the 1-3 and 3-5 for the rest of the winter please. Let the fools beg for more meat in their soup. Fools be warned.


----------



## Matson Snow

I just wanted to take a Moment....A gentleman By the name Of Don Porter Died recently....He was the Forefather of alot of whats going on Today in The Lawn and Snow Field....He Gave me a Job when i was 13 years old, Back in 1979..He taught me alot about Hard Work and How to do things Right.....Rest in Peace Don...You will be Missed


----------



## Luther

Jason Pallas;1215613 said:


> I'll take the 1-3 and 3-5 for the rest of the winter please. Let the fools beg for more meat in their soup. Fools be warned.


If you're not prepared for more than 3-5", you're just not prepared.


----------



## PowersTree

Metro Lawn;1215599 said:


> All the guys that are wishing for "big" snow should have been around for the 98-99 winter with back to back blizzards. That is the worst I can remember. I figure about 60% of this forum was at home watching Sponge Bob and enjoying a snow day off from school back then.... rofl


I remember that year. I loved it. But then again, I was an hourly paid employee!


----------



## cuttingedge13

Metro Lawn;1215599 said:


> All the guys that are wishing for "big" snow should have been around for the 98-99 winter with back to back blizzards. That is the worst I can remember. I figure about 60% of this forum was at home watching Sponge Bob and enjoying a snow day off from school back then.... rofl


That was my first season in business for myself. The worst thing I remember was trying to get to the jobs, the roads were like a war zone. In the 2x4 vs. 4x4 debate, you wern't leaving the drive way without 4 wheel with that storm.


----------



## Lightningllc

TCLA;1215561 said:


> Justin....how is your mother doing?
> 
> Is she OK for the time being?


I'm at the hospital now, she's doing ok they cut a large spot in her head and her head looks like the marshmallow man. Brain surgery is crazy they operated 9 hrs on her to remove the anurism.

She's talking and watching tv, but it's gonna be a long couple of days at the u.

Of course it's gonna snow when she's here but she loves seeing my out so that's were I'll be.


----------



## asps4u

lawnprolawns;1215340 said:


> Guess who is finally 21 today.. me. No more making fun of little Mikey.


 Mike Now you can plow for beer money


----------



## asps4u

Lightningllc;1215666 said:


> I'm at the hospital now, she's doing ok they cut a large spot in her head and her head looks like the marshmallow man. Brain surgery is crazy they operated 9 hrs on her to remove the anurism.
> 
> She's talking and watching tv, but it's gonna be a long couple of days at the u.
> 
> Of course it's gonna snow when she's here but she loves seeing my out so that's were I'll be.


That's a terrible situation Justin, glad to hear that she's doing ok...Our thoughts and prayers go out to you and your family, and wishing her a speedy recovery :salute:


----------



## asps4u

I posted a thread in the used equipment forum as well, but thought I'd let you local guys know that I have a Boss RT3 mount off my 06 F250 if anyone needs one. I transferred the wiring to my new truck, but have the mount and all the hardware. Shoot me an offer.


----------



## MikeLawnSnowLLC

Metro Lawn;1215599 said:


> All the guys that are wishing for "big" snow should have been around for the 98-99 winter with back to back blizzards. That is the worst I can remember. I figure about 60% of this forum was at home watching Sponge Bob and enjoying a snow day off from school back then.... rofl


I remember that it was my first year in the biz I was still in high school I didnt have a ton of jobs but I remember two houses in particular one time snow removal I got 300 bucks a piece I was in heaven.


----------



## brookline

Happy Birthday Mike! Its about time you could legally


----------



## brookline

Thoughts and prayers with you and your family Justin. :salute:


----------



## moosey

Metro Lawn;1215599 said:


> All the guys that are wishing for "big" snow should have been around for the 98-99 winter with back to back blizzards. That is the worst I can remember. I figure about 60% of this forum was at home watching Sponge Bob and enjoying a snow day off from school back then.... rofl


That was the winter when you slept in your trucks and only saw your own bed 2 weeks later. Not only was there alot of Snow but it was real Cold that winter.


----------



## Lightningllc

Metro Lawn;1215599 said:


> All the guys that are wishing for "big" snow should have been around for the 98-99 winter with back to back blizzards. That is the worst I can remember. I figure about 60% of this forum was at home watching Sponge Bob and enjoying a snow day off from school back then.... rofl


I remember that storm no thanks again, hey 98' 08' what's up with every 10 years. I had 2 trucks back then and I ripped a plow mount off on a manhole cover. God that was a mess.


----------



## Luther

How many remember this one in 78?

This was 20 years before the one you're talking about......and more devastating.:laughing:


----------



## timsteinman30

i'll take one more metro.
60% of the people on this form were watching the jetsons during the blizzard of 78
just kiddin


----------



## Lightningllc

Can't recall 78 I was 2


----------



## Leisure Time LC

In 78, I was 8


----------



## lawnprolawns

My parents didn't know each other in 78. Haha.


----------



## timsteinman30

i came along in 80


----------



## superiorsnowrem

Jason Pallas;1215289 said:


> Completely agree - I can never understand the "bring it on" attitude for larger events. After 20+ years doing this, larger events only mean more payroll, more gas, more breakdowns, MORE EXPENSES, more stress and little if any additional income (as compared to a 2" event). My 2 cents - gimme anything under 5" all day long. I dread larger events.


I have the same mentality. But I guess its part of the biz, you gotta do what you gotta do. Only the customers like to see 6+ inches. We are ready for whatever comes, but the smaller ones are just more profitable, and easier on everyone.


----------



## asps4u

TCLA;1215807 said:


> How many remember this one in 78?
> 
> This was 20 years before the one you're talking about......and more devastating.:laughing:


Was that a freeway where everyone got stranded? That's crazy...

I remember it even though I was only 1, but than again, I remember being born also 

Ok maybe not...but I've heard about it every winter since


----------



## Plow man Foster

asps4u;1215854 said:


> Was that a freeway where everyone got stranded? That's crazy...
> 
> I remember it even though I was only 1, but than again, I remember being born also
> 
> Ok maybe not...but I've heard about it every winter since


lol i dont think i was even born for this storm we speak of... But how did everyone get stuck like that! That's Crazy!

Must have just come down in a huge block! 

So let me get it straight:
1inch tonight and 4-6" Saturday morning?


----------



## eatonpaving

i was 16.....


----------



## eatonpaving

eatonpaving;1215888 said:


> i was 16.....


 we moved here in 1974 during the big storm.....


----------



## saltoftheearth

*I remember*



TCLA;1215807 said:


> How many remember this one in 78?
> 
> This was 20 years before the one you're talking about......and more devastating.:laughing:
> 
> View attachment 91837


My dad bought a 77 Dodge Omni that November. Parked our old 65 Bug in the street until a wrecker could haul it away. Meanwhile the storm happens and the bug ends up snowed in , then iced in with 8 inches of ice locking the tires to the ground until the end of March.


----------



## Jason Pallas

I was 15....... and SHOVELING snow.


----------



## Jason Pallas

TCLA;1215630 said:


> If you're not prepared for more than 3-5", you're just not prepared.


I hope that wasn't directed at me.


----------



## 24v6spd

Metro Lawn;1215599 said:


> All the guys that are wishing for "big" snow should have been around for the 98-99 winter with back to back blizzards. That is the worst I can remember. I figure about 60% of this forum was at home watching Sponge Bob and enjoying a snow day off from school back then.... rofl


I remember that winter all too well.


----------



## terrapro

Was that it? Another 1" storm :realmad:


----------



## newhere

Yeah that's what I've been thinking, the radar really doesn't look to scary


----------



## 24v6spd

I don't know if the totals will reach 1".


----------



## eatonpaving

24v6spd;1215935 said:


> I don't know if the totals will reach 1".


i have a 1/2 inch on my unsalted truck hood.


----------



## terrapro

newhere;1215932 said:


> Yeah that's what I've been thinking, the radar really doesn't look to scary


I just got back in and my stuff is already melting from the previous salt. I have some 2" trigger sites that REALLY need to be cleaned up from these 1" storms.


----------



## newhere

You and me both, one of mine has a 2" and no salt so that one is super bad. The others I have been salting away. 

I'm glad, I didn't really feel like doing drives tonight anyways.


----------



## TheXpress2002

eatonpaving;1215940 said:


> i have a 1/2 inch on my unsalted truck hood.


Do you normally salt your truck hood?...............just kidding. I know what you meant


----------



## TheXpress2002

terrapro;1215930 said:


> Was that it? Another 1" storm :realmad:


I said yesterday not a chance in hell of 2 inches today. I have no idea what the heck what the triplets were calling for. But again though I am not perfect either.


----------



## Plow man Foster

TheXpress2002;1216010 said:


> Do you normally salt your truck hood?...............just kidding. I know what you meant


Hhaha thats what i thought to myself!
Whats up with this weather xpress???


----------



## smoore45

TheXpress2002;1216015 said:


> I said yesterday not a chance in hell of 2 inches today. I have no idea what the heck what the triplets were calling for. But again though I am not perfect either.


So do you still think we will get the bigger accumulations on Fri/Sat? What about timing? I basically am deciding to cancel some plans on Saturday if it ends up being a Push event...


----------



## TheXpress2002

smoore45;1216024 said:


> So do you still think we will get the bigger accumulations on Fri/Sat? What about timing? I basically am deciding to cancel some plans on Saturday if it ends up being a Push event...


It will be a push event. Snow will start 9pm Friday night and done by 9 am Saturday. It should be a solid 2-4 inches.


----------



## Lightningllc

Love weekend storms


Another 1/4 of snow to burn off tonight.


----------



## newhere

eatonpaving;1215940 said:


> i have a 1/2 inch on my unsalted truck hood.


for some reason i just thought that was hilarious when i read it, ive all ready used it twice talking to others!!


----------



## PlowingMI

eatonpaving;1215940 said:


> i have a 1/2 inch on my unsalted truck hood.


LOL. What would one charge for a hood salting?


----------



## Stuffdeer

We have an inch downriver, I'll be plowing for sure.


----------



## VIPHGM

so every day when i come home from salting for the last 3 weeks... I turn my salter on and let it run to clean out all the bs and remaining salt that might be in it... I still havent seen snow on my drive way in at least the last 2 weeks.... theres so much rock salt on my drive its ridiculous... i can look outside and its the only wet pavement i can see in any direction....:laughing: .... if only i could apply this many pounds per square foot on my sites i would only have to go out once every other week right now for service..... 

stupid and odd question.. but has anyone ever laid down a ridiculous amount of salt per acre before... like 4, 5, 10 tons per acre? how long would that last for? would it eventually just harden up and freeze and become slippery? Or would it actually melt and work every snow event until it burned away.... just wondering...


----------



## eatonpaving

TheXpress2002;1216010 said:


> Do you normally salt your truck hood?...............just kidding. I know what you meant


 no but by the time i am all dont with a storm it looks like it......


----------



## GimmeSnow!!

Did anyone else get an increase in price for pallets. The place I was going through is saying that Morton went way up and we got some other brand $40 more per pallet. About a month ago the kid there was saying they were still using salt from last year and that's why their pallets were all jacked up. I figured either they weren't going through many pallets or they had some huge storage area and they ordered waaaay too much last year. Or the kid just was making it up. But now I'm wondering because they're saying its going to be up the rest of the year. I just payed $240 for a pallet of 80's. Anyone know of any better prices around Waterford area? I would make a longer drive if the price is good enough


----------



## eatonpaving

PlowingMI;1216182 said:


> LOL. What would one charge for a hood salting?


by hand its 50.00 with my truck its 55.00, have to add gas to the price, and thats lowballing it to......


----------



## bigjeeping

1.5-2" here. Full run tonight!!!


----------



## Lightningllc

Salting here checking hoas that don't salt


----------



## GimmeSnow!!

Where are you seeing that? city plowed our street this morning and I'm only seeing a light dusting in Waterford.


----------



## eatonpaving

1 inch at kohl's in canton.....


----------



## 2FAST4U

GimmeSnow!!;1216274 said:


> Did anyone else get an increase in price for pallets. The place I was going through is saying that Morton went way up and we got some other brand $40 more per pallet. About a month ago the kid there was saying they were still using salt from last year and that's why their pallets were all jacked up. I figured either they weren't going through many pallets or they had some huge storage area and they ordered waaaay too much last year. Or the kid just was making it up. But now I'm wondering because they're saying its going to be up the rest of the year. I just payed $240 for a pallet of 80's. Anyone know of any better prices around Waterford area? I would make a longer drive if the price is good enough


$228 for 50's its "Big Bear Salt" from meldrums in Chesterfield


----------



## snow_man_48045

2FAST4U;1216327 said:


> $228 for 50's its "Big Bear Salt" from meldrums in Chesterfield


Do they still sell bulk at Meldrums? Years back we would by from them and there salt shack looked to see better days back then.


----------



## timsteinman30

bigjeeping, where is here??? (1.5-2")


----------



## 2FAST4U

snow_man_48045;1216336 said:


> Do they still sell bulk at Meldrums? Years back we would by from them and there salt shack looked to see better days back then.


Yes, they move pallet more then bulk now. They moved there bulk bin to a new spot, the old bin is used for storage now, and looks very run down.


----------



## Metro Lawn

I was 12 during the Blizzard of 78. We had drifts 12' high on one side of our house. I don't think we had school for like a week. I dug up some pix.


----------



## Metro Lawn

a few more pix


----------



## bigjeeping

Saline to be exact. I think we got hit harder than areas to the North East.


----------



## caitlyncllc

Metro - Wow....that's all i got to say. I was 4....don't remember it. Looks like a nightmare to me.


----------



## Five Star Lawn Care LLC

anyone else thinking of putting the blade down in the livonia, plymouth, northville area.....seen a few guys plowing and temps are getting cold....may be tough to melt without plowing first


----------



## 24v6spd

Metro Lawn;1216401 said:


> I was 12 during the Blizzard of 78. We had drifts 12' high on one side of our house. I don't think we had school for like a week. I dug up some pix.


I remember school being closed and back then they rarely had snow days.


----------



## P&M Landscaping

1.5"-2" on Grosse Ile, full run


----------



## 2FAST4U

1/2" at best in chesterfield


----------



## snow_man_48045

2FAST4U;1216394 said:


> Yes, they move pallet more then bulk now. They moved there bulk bin to a new spot, the old bin is used for storage now, and looks very run down.


Ok, right since North Shore got his own yard they don't sell to much bulk as he parked his trucks there and used the bin. Just good to know they still have it if we get in a bind. Have work close by in town near Main St.


----------



## Moonlighter

Dusting to 1/4" in Pontiac, salted areas are wet.


----------



## snow_man_48045

John, Remember riding shoot gun in the old man's 1968 W300. Back in that day he had gas stations/services stations and the plow biz, plowing A&P stores in the area. Many great snow tales from 70's.


----------



## Lightningllc

Full salt run from Howell to Milford to farmington


----------



## terrapro

Holy shiat, does something seriously have to break every single outing! Finished my last swipe on a fast food joint we do and my brake pedal goes to the floor. Blew out another break line, third one so far this season. Called for an escort home and grabbed a backup truck to finish the other lots. I think the first thing I do when I buy another truck is replace all the brakes front to back. 

Driveways here seem to be still at 1-1.5", still not enough to go out for those I guess. I am going to send out a letter this billing to all my driveways that if they want their driveways plowed under 2" accumulation they have to call.


----------



## brookline

terrapro;1216528 said:


> Holy shiat, does something seriously have to break every single outing! Finished my last swipe on a fast food joint we do and my brake pedal goes to the floor. Blew out another break line, third one so far this season. Called for an escort home and grabbed a backup truck to finish the other lots. I think the first thing I do when I buy another truck is replace all the brakes front to back.
> 
> Driveways here seem to be still at 1-1.5", still not enough to go out for those I guess. I am going to send out a letter this billing to all my driveways that if they want their driveways plowed under 2" accumulation they have to call.


Went through the same thing with the truck I bought last year. I lost front brakes in the beginning of a storm and limped through it. Then immediately replaced all the lines. And they needed it BAD. As for the residentials, I have been telling mine the same thing this week. Some of then wanted theirs done monday even though the trigger had not been hit. I told them I am more than happy to send my guys out but I don't want to assume they want it done and argue over a bill later.


----------



## brookline

Just a little FYI . A certain "pretender" company tonight was getting screamed at tonight by some property personal as I was walking past. Not sure exactly what it was about (i think property damage to a vital part of the property) but they were pretty mad as I giggled to myself all the way in the door.:laughing:


----------



## VIPHGM

snow_man_48045;1216336 said:


> Do they still sell bulk at Meldrums? Years back we would by from them and there salt shack looked to see better days back then.


ya good luck there i think i saw it for $95 a ton if i remember correctly


----------



## terrapro

VIPHGM;1216556 said:


> ya good luck there i think i saw it for $95 a ton if i remember correctly


I have been picking it up for $72 a ton here in Howell. A buddy my brother rents from gets his for $54 a ton bulk shipped. We have had really nice salt available here to, perfect amount of fines and rock and blue in color so treated with something.


----------



## terrapro

brookline;1216553 said:


> Just a little FYI . A certain "pretender" company tonight was getting screamed at tonight by some property personal as I was walking past. Not sure exactly what it was about (i think property damage to a vital part of the property) but they were pretty mad as I giggled to myself all the way in the door.:laughing:


We lost a bid to some yahoo sub out only company for a large complex here this year and they are doing a terrible job so far. Lot is always covered in snow and salt is rarely used. Next year i am pretty sure its mine if they don't call before since it is a lawn customer for me.


----------



## PowersTree

GimmeSnow!!;1216274 said:


> Did anyone else get an increase in price for pallets. The place I was going through is saying that Morton went way up and we got some other brand $40 more per pallet. About a month ago the kid there was saying they were still using salt from last year and that's why their pallets were all jacked up. I figured either they weren't going through many pallets or they had some huge storage area and they ordered waaaay too much last year. Or the kid just was making it up. But now I'm wondering because they're saying its going to be up the rest of the year. I just payed $240 for a pallet of 80's. Anyone know of any better prices around Waterford area? I would make a longer drive if the price is good enough


Check Oxford farm and garden. I paid 220 ish per pallet for 50#

Or try toms hardware, in Oxford, but be warned, its a few years old.


----------



## goinggreen

just got our new truck magnets a buddy of mine has a graphic shop so paid nothing for these. I know lettering on the truck would look better but not sure on how long i am keeping my truck and upgrading to a 4x4. enjoy to pics


----------



## brookline

terrapro;1216578 said:


> We lost a bid to some yahoo sub out only company for a large complex here this year and they are doing a terrible job so far. Lot is always covered in snow and salt is rarely used. Next year i am pretty sure its mine if they don't call before since it is a lawn customer for me.


Sounds to me like you will get it back also. I think a reckoning of lowballers and fly by nighters is turning around now. It just doesn't seem people can make it charging lowball prices and/or doing sub par work as much anymore. People are finally starting to expect more value for the money they spend on services which is nice for us.payup


----------



## brookline

goinggreen;1216590 said:


> just got our new truck magnets a buddy of mine has a graphic shop so paid nothing for these. I know lettering on the truck would look better but not sure on how long i am keeping my truck and upgrading to a 4x4. enjoy to pics


Very nice. Thumbs Up If the truck is white I think the lettering will show up very nice. If it's not, then I think the white magnet background makes it pop out more than if it were on a darker paint.


----------



## goinggreen

truck is dark green so we will see in the morning


----------



## brookline

goinggreen;1216600 said:


> truck is dark green so we will see in the morning


Oh I mean the magnets will work very well with that color. I meant if you were to use the same colors on lettering the truck directly without the white background of the magnet, it may not be as easy to see.


----------



## goinggreen

Thanks Joe, Cant wait to get them on the truck in the morning


----------



## cuttingedge13

Hey Lawn Pro saw your white pick up at Helm and Sheldon. Did you get your salt truck back on the road? If not, I'll be out for about an hour or so if you need help. Brian 734-216-6201.


----------



## Luther

brookline;1216553 said:


> Just a little FYI . A certain "pretender" company tonight was getting screamed at tonight by some property personal as I was walking past. Not sure exactly what it was about (i think property damage to a vital part of the property) but they were pretty mad as I giggled to myself all the way in the door.:laughing:


It's getting even better by the hour.....


----------



## VIPHGM

Overall a great night... started at midnight and just wrapped up on salting... washed my truck.... going back home to crash out for a few hours.....


----------



## Superior L & L

Winter weather advisory for tonight! 
Is it me or is everyone a bunch of sissies. This is Michigan, we are supposed to get snow. I thought in the old days they only issue warning when we were getting real snow like 3-5 or 5-7"


----------



## Stuffdeer

Lol, and the advisory is only for 2 to 4. Let's scare everyone. Awesome


----------



## flykelley

PowersTree;1216583 said:


> Check Oxford farm and garden. I paid 220 ish per pallet for 50#
> 
> Or try toms hardware, in Oxford, but be warned, its a few years old.


The old Krause brick place on M-59 across from the airport was around $245 for a pallet of 50 lbs. Claim they have the lowest salt prices but I don't buy much bag so I can't confirm that. Burke Lumber was pretty fair last year but again I haven't bought any from them this year.

Mike


----------



## TheXpress2002

Stuffdeer;1216677 said:


> Lol, and the advisory is only for 2 to 4. Let's scare everyone. Awesome


WWA is not due to the fact of 2-4 inches (which I see closer to 3-5) (20 to 1 ratio snow) it is posted because of the amount of snow in a certain period of time, an 8 hour period. Nothing to do with the amount. It will start around 8 tonight and should be out of here by daybreak.

I am off to drive around to find my cell phone. Had it on my lap last night and got out to do some sidewalks..........:realmad:


----------



## Luther

That's a real bummer...you want me to keep calling it so it keeps ringing to help locate it?

I would be freaking if I lost any of mine.


----------



## TheXpress2002

TCLA;1216802 said:


> That's a real bummer...you want me to keep calling it so it keeps ringing to help locate it?
> 
> I would be freaking if I lost any of mine.


Well I have the "backup personal line" but the Nextel is really an appendage of my body........lol


----------



## Greenstar lawn

TheXpress2002;1216809 said:


> Well I have the "backup personal line" but the Nextel is really an appendage of my body........lol


Been there and done that. Usually when i go back to check to see where the phone is, its always finds the one puddle in a lot. Good luck on finding it hopefully you have a general idea of where its at. Luckily on my Droid i have a gps my droid installed not only so my gf can check to see where i am at every single min of the day but it will also help locate your phone.


----------



## lawnprolawns

cuttingedge13;1216639 said:


> Hey Lawn Pro saw your white pick up at Helm and Sheldon. Did you get your salt truck back on the road? If not, I'll be out for about an hour or so if you need help. Brian 734-216-6201.


Hey Brian, that was me. We did get the dump back on the road thakfully. I'll save your number though so I can bug you every time it snows.


----------



## Plow man Foster

TheXpress2002;1216787 said:


> WWA is not due to the fact of 2-4 inches (which I see closer to 3-5) (20 to 1 ratio snow) it is posted because of the amount of snow in a certain period of time, an 8 hour period. Nothing to do with the amount. It will start around 8 tonight and should be out of here by daybreak.
> 
> I am off to drive around to find my cell phone. Had it on my lap last night and got out to do some sidewalks..........:realmad:





Greenstar lawn;1216834 said:


> Been there and done that. Usually when i go back to check to see where the phone is, its always finds the one puddle in a lot. Good luck on finding it hopefully you have a general idea of where its at. Luckily on my Droid i have a gps my droid installed not only so my gf can check to see where i am at every single min of the day but it will also help locate your phone.


Hey xpress,
I have sprint (which is nextel...)
And you can TRY this family locator for 30 days!
heres the link (works with ALL sprint and Nextel phones! )
https://sfl.sprintpcs.com/finder-sprint-family/welcome.htm

You DONT need the phone to activate it.....As long as your phone is still ON it will track it down and circle an area on a map to show you where it is.... Its not perfect but it will give you a general area (Its alot better than looking at different sites...)

Lost my phone once after a 36HR storm and have been paying the extra $5 a month since! I love it (also can track the wife and kids!)


----------



## P&M Landscaping

Full push last night, late night steak and shake. Full push tonight... Looks to be a goos weeekendpayup


----------



## goinggreen

Light Snow in perry and webberville


----------



## TheXpress2002

Greenstar lawn;1216834 said:


> Been there and done that. Usually when i go back to check to see where the phone is, its always finds the one puddle in a lot. Good luck on finding it hopefully you have a general idea of where its at. Luckily on my Droid i have a gps my droid installed not only so my gf can check to see where i am at every single min of the day but it will also help locate your phone.





Plow man Foster;1216881 said:


> Hey xpress,
> I have sprint (which is nextel...)
> And you can TRY this family locator for 30 days!
> heres the link (works with ALL sprint and Nextel phones! )
> https://sfl.sprintpcs.com/finder-sprint-family/welcome.htm
> 
> You DONT need the phone to activate it.....As long as your phone is still ON it will track it down and circle an area on a map to show you where it is.... Its not perfect but it will give you a general area (Its alot better than looking at different sites...)
> 
> Lost my phone once after a 36HR storm and have been paying the extra $5 a month since! I love it (also can track the wife and kids!)


I found it. Its where I got out and unlocked the hubs at the end of the night.


----------



## Plow man Foster

TheXpress2002;1217025 said:


> I found it. Its where I got out and unlocked the hubs at the end of the night.


Any updates on the snow? 
Doesnt look like we're gonna get ALOT...
Like 1-3"?


----------



## smoore45

Plow man Foster;1217040 said:


> Any updates on the snow?
> Doesnt look like we're gonna get ALOT...
> Like 1-3"?


He did provide one at 9am. 3-5" starting at 9pm. NOAA has issued an advisory, be ready to push.


----------



## TheXpress2002

Here is what pisses me off regarding the forecasters and how they come up with their forecasts.

For 4 days the models all showed a very large storm, and not one mention of anything in any forecasts or discussions. Yesterday there is a mention that next week will be "quiet and tranquil and bitterly cold" and then in the next sentence say "the pattern will shift from the Northwest to the Southwest" How do you have bitterly cold and tranquil weather from the SOUTHWEST. Yesterday was the only day that the models did not "digest" the information and feedback showed nothing for anyone east of the Mississippi. Today magically the system shows up again and now the mention of a "storm" in all discussions, WHEN IT HAS BEEN THERE FOR A WEEK!!!! 

Even an ordinary Joe Smoe could see it. At least make a mention of a possible system passing through our area. Below is what has been there for a week now.

Sorry for my rant

Now.....

Tuesday through Wednesday is the timeframe to watch. There will be a system coming from the southwest. The track right now and the track it has held for 6 days now is from Texas to Ohio. There will be snow and heavy snow on the northside of the system. We right now are on the northern fringe of the snow. 

Winter is far from over. I think the ones complaining about not having snow are going to be re-phrasing their statements.


----------



## asps4u

I'm not trying to be a Richard here, so please don't take it as such, but Xpress gives us his updates when he feels they are relevant, out of the kindness of his heart, not because any of us are paying him, and many people constantly asking him for an update every couple hours In My Opinion is lacking respect for the man trying to run a business, and live life outside of plowsite. I'm sure if he saw a change in his forecast, he would give an update depicting that change. If I were in his position, I would have given up a long time ago, but I'm not, so I sit back and patiently wait until I hear what he has to say when he feels the time is right to say it. As I said, please don't take it as me trying to be a jerk as it's only my opinion, but it seems to be quite excessive in this thread, and it's a luxury that we have that most don't and I for one, don't want to lose that luxury. Just my $.02

I appreciate the updates greatly Xpress, and have said many times that I owe you many beers when we meet again. :salute:


----------



## timsteinman30

i think that xpress should charge for his forcast. but not me


----------



## Stuffdeer

Id pay for a blog updated daily by Xpress.


----------



## Jason Pallas

asps4u;1217086 said:


> I'm not trying to be a Richard here, so please don't take it as such, but Xpress gives us his updates when he feels they are relevant, out of the kindness of his heart, not because any of us are paying him, and many people constantly asking him for an update every couple hours In My Opinion is lacking respect for the man trying to run a business, and live life outside of plowsite. I'm sure if he saw a change in his forecast, he would give an update depicting that change. If I were in his position, I would have given up a long time ago, but I'm not, so I sit back and patiently wait until I hear what he has to say when he feels the time is right to say it. As I said, please don't take it as me trying to be a jerk as it's only my opinion, but it seems to be quite excessive in this thread, and it's a luxury that we have that most don't and I for one, don't want to lose that luxury. Just my $.02
> 
> I appreciate the updates greatly Xpress, and have said many times that I owe you many beers when we meet again. :salute:


I couldn't have said it better. Xpress is a very valuable asset for a lot of people on this thread. For years he's given his very accurate input. The incessant "xpress what will it be like this Thursday, I have Red Wing tickets" gets to be a little excessive and annoying. For god's sake, show some respect and moderation....... or learn to read weather maps and interpret models.


----------



## Matson Snow

Jason Pallas;1217120 said:


> I couldn't have said it better. Xpress is a very valuable asset for a lot of people on this thread. For years he's given his very accurate input. The incessant "xpress what will it be like this Thursday, I have Red Wing tickets" gets to be a little excessive and annoying. For god's sake, show some respect and moderation....... or learn to read weather maps and interpret models.


Hey Express(Ryan).......I have Tickets To Opening Day for The Tigers...Is it gonna Snow Or Rain....I gotta Know....Thanks In Advance...............:waving:


----------



## brookline

asps4u;1217086 said:


> I'm not trying to be a Richard here, so please don't take it as such, but Xpress gives us his updates when he feels they are relevant, out of the kindness of his heart, not because any of us are paying him, and many people constantly asking him for an update every couple hours In My Opinion is lacking respect for the man trying to run a business, and live life outside of plowsite. I'm sure if he saw a change in his forecast, he would give an update depicting that change. If I were in his position, I would have given up a long time ago, but I'm not, so I sit back and patiently wait until I hear what he has to say when he feels the time is right to say it. As I said, please don't take it as me trying to be a jerk as it's only my opinion, but it seems to be quite excessive in this thread, and it's a luxury that we have that most don't and I for one, don't want to lose that luxury. Just my $.02
> 
> I appreciate the updates greatly Xpress, and have said many times that I owe you many beers when we meet again. :salute:


I very much X2 this. Your are very much appreciates here Xpress. :salute:

Good night last night.. Big thanks to stuuftdeer for the help! Thanks Mike!


----------



## TheXpress2002

Matson Snow;1217138 said:


> Hey Express(Ryan).......I have Tickets To Opening Day for The Tigers...Is it gonna Snow Or Rain....I gotta Know....Thanks In Advance...............:waving:


I already know that answer because that is when the world around me is forced to take the day off in observation on my national holiday. Tigers Opening Day

........you will not find a larger Tigers fan


----------



## Matson Snow

TheXpress2002;1217145 said:


> I already know that answer because that is when the world around me is forced to take the day off in observation on my national holiday. Tigers Opening Day
> 
> ........you will not find a larger Tigers fan


I salute You.....:salute:...The wife and i have season tickets.....


----------



## TheXpress2002

Not to clutter things here but here is another model showing the system.....


----------



## Greenstar lawn

So Xpress what does the lines mean? Why are some closer together then others? Also how do u determine how much snow there will be based on the colors?


----------



## Allor Outdoor

Not to get to ahead of ourselves, but this talk of Tigers Opening Day has me very excited.

For those of you interested...for the past few years I throw an Opening Day Tailgate party down in Detroit. The corner of Grand River and Bagely. I rent out the corner area of the parking lot, turn on some music, get the BBQ's going and MAYBE have a beer or 2...or 3, or 20.
I think last year we had 60-80 people show up...its always a good time.
So if your interested, shoot me a PM and I can give you some more details...


----------



## flykelley

brookline;1217140 said:


> I very much X2 this. Your are very much appreciates here Xpress. :salute:
> 
> Good night last night.. Big thanks to stuuftdeer for the help! Thanks Mike!


Im with you guys on this one, THANKS RYAN FOR ALL OF THE WEATHER UPDATES.

Mike


----------



## VIPHGM

Not trying to step on xpress's toes.... but i did just happen to see this on accuweather and thought it was kind of interesting..... http://www.accuweather.com/video/655578741001/more-nastiness-for-next-week.asp so i thought i would share it....


----------



## asps4u

Allor Outdoor;1217182 said:


> Not to get to ahead of ourselves, but this talk of Tigers Opening Day has me very excited.
> 
> For those of you interested...for the past few years I throw an Opening Day Tailgate party down in Detroit. The corner of Grand River and Bagely. I rent out the corner area of the parking lot, turn on some music, get the BBQ's going and MAYBE have a beer or 2...or 3, or 20.
> I think last year we had 60-80 people show up...its always a good time.
> So if your interested, shoot me a PM and I can give you some more details...


We're down there every year as well, I'll have to swing by for 1 or 2 or 20 as well


----------



## Milwaukee

Well after see this weather. There be 50% chance of plowsite meeting cancel but we will post at 3 p.m. to see if everybody want show up or not.

If it snow much and everybody not finish then we will do Feb 4 or 5 if it not snow.

Oh by way I believe MGIA have show on March 1 and 2 in Novi. I have heard from few members say PCTool is closed or remodel. We need know which good location.

http://www.landscape.org/trade_show.html

Should be ALOT members show up there if we plan sooner. Not like last year Surprised 1 day plan. There were only like 14 members plus 1member were very lucky that we stay late.


----------



## terrapro

What a long morning. I got 3 calls about driveways this morning so I ended up doing almost all of them. The majority had around 2 inches after these flurries so no big deal. Trucks all gassed up, brake line fixed, and ready to go.


----------



## Glockshot73!

We should just have the PS meeting after the classes at MGIA show, its March 1st and 2nd, at least most of us will be in the area already......

Chris


----------



## Moonlighter

Dodgetruckman731;1217415 said:


> We should just have the PS meeting after the classes at MGIA show, its March 1st and 2nd, at least most of us will be in the area already......
> 
> Chris


I know that would work out better for me, with this Saturday daytime push everyone is going to be in our way and it will take even longer to clean up, at least it did last time we did a weekend daytime push lol. I don't think I will be making it tomorrow night. Trucks ready to rock and roll I'm crashing out early tonight. Stay safe and have a good push tomorrow guys, hopefully nothing breaks.Thumbs Up


----------



## Lightningllc

What's everyones plan of action, xpress still gonna be a big storm


----------



## terrapro

You all ready for this 2-4" storm? I have customers blowing up my phone to make sure we are there in the morning. You would think we are getting 12" with the response I am getting.


----------



## TheXpress2002

I have no change to the overall system. I still see a solid 3-5 inches for the area north of I94. South of I94 will still see a good 2 inches. This is total storm including the remnants after sunrise.

Areas under the gun east of a line from Ann Arbor to Lansing

94 to 96 around 3 inches

96 to M59 3-4 inches

M59 to M69 around 4 inches with isolated 5 inches (Bringing into account banding that may set up)


Midnight to 8 am


----------



## terrapro

TheXpress2002;1217714 said:


> I have no change to the overall system. I still see a solid 3-5 inches for the area north of I94. South of I94 will still see a good 2 inches. This is total storm including the remnants after sunrise.
> 
> Areas under the gun east of a line from Ann Arbor to Lansing
> 
> 94 to 96 around 3 inches
> 
> 96 to M59 3-4 inches
> 
> M59 to M69 around 4 inches with isolated 5 inches (Bringing into account banding that may set up)
> 
> Midnight to 8 am


When do you think the heaviest is suppose to come in? If I could get the majority of the commercials done by 5am and leave them alone with 1/2inch I would be happy. You know how everyone wants it done now but only just after the storm is done.


----------



## TheXpress2002

terrapro;1217726 said:


> When do you think the heaviest is suppose to come in? If I could get the majority of the commercials done by 5am and leave them alone with 1/2inch I would be happy. You know how everyone wants it done now but only just after the storm is done.


I am planning on a 6am start. I wouldnt start any earlier. Only hitting the open properties from 6-8am, then hitting the residentials, moving back to the unopened commercials.


----------



## 2FAST4U

Well hurry up and wait now. Every thing's ready to go, and I feel a very sleepless night ahead of me. Thinking of heading out at 5 to start comms and have pops start the resis's around 7. Yes I said pops, my dad has this thing about wanting to help me this year. How can i say no its great having someone else to help out that isn't going to wreck equipment and rip me off!!!!

A big thanks to xpress for the heads up on this storm and the one coming next week :salute:


----------



## caitlyncllc

TheXpress2002;1217714 said:


> I have no change to the overall system. I still see a solid 3-5 inches for the area north of I94. South of I94 will still see a good 2 inches. This is total storm including the remnants after sunrise.
> 
> Areas under the gun east of a line from Ann Arbor to Lansing
> 
> 94 to 96 around 3 inches
> 
> 96 to M59 3-4 inches
> 
> M59 to M69 around 4 inches with isolated 5 inches (Bringing into account banding that may set up)
> 
> Midnight to 8 am


Awesome. Thanks a million for the info. Most of my residentials have a 4" trigger, so it will make for a decent nights sleep, and then off to work!!payup


----------



## terrapro

TheXpress2002;1217735 said:


> I am planning on a 6am start. I wouldnt start any earlier. Only hitting the open properties from 6-8am, then hitting the residentials, moving back to the unopened commercials.


Wow that makes me antsy. 6am really?!


----------



## Plow man Foster

caitlyncllc;1217818 said:


> Awesome. Thanks a million for the info. Most of my residentials have a 4" trigger, so it will make for a decent nights sleep, and then off to work!!payup


wow you must have only plowed like what 3 times this year?


----------



## caitlyncllc

Plow man Foster;1217835 said:


> wow you must have only plowed like what 3 times this year?


Most of the residentials I have out of the city don't care about a couple inches, they only want the snow gone when it gets 3" to 4". My main business is new construction and remodeling. Just started plowing for some extra cash and something to do cause business is slow. So go ahead, beat me up cause I havn't been a career plow guy for the last 20 years and I'm taking your business. blah, blah, blah. Heard it already. I grew up on a farm and have been running heavy equipment for 20 years....but the "snow plow mounted on a truck" is fairly new to me. But, with my experience moving dirt and running machines, its just another day in the park. 
I'm done now.


----------



## terrapro

caitlyncllc;1217880 said:


> Most of the residentials I have out of the city don't care about a couple inches, they only want the snow gone when it gets 3" to 4". My main business is new construction and remodeling. Just started plowing for some extra cash and something to do cause business is slow. So go ahead, beat me up cause I havn't been a career plow guy for the last 20 years and I'm taking your business. blah, blah, blah. Heard it already. I grew up on a farm and have been running heavy equipment for 20 years....but the "snow plow mounted on a truck" is fairly new to me. But, with my experience moving dirt and running machines, its just another day in the park.
> I'm done now.


I think we have only plowed drives 3-4 times this year.


----------



## eatonpaving

*my t shirt.*

look what i got today, my girlfriend is from Washington state, she went back to visit family and guess who was on the plane, the guys from the north western,mat and edgar, mat took off his shirt and signed it and so did edgar,..............


----------



## eatonpaving

*stihl*

i have a ms200t topper saw, it runs great just the shut off button does not work,16 inch bar,,,,,,250.00


----------



## caitlyncllc

Eatonpaving: look what i got today, my girlfriend is from Washington state, she went back to visit family and guess who was on the plane, the guys from the north western,mat and edgar, mat took off his shirt and signed it and so did edgar


Nice, that is one of the boats from the tv show, right?


----------



## eatonpaving

caitlyncllc;1218054 said:


> Eatonpaving: look what i got today, my girlfriend is from Washington state, she went back to visit family and guess who was on the plane, the guys from the north western,mat and edgar, mat took off his shirt and signed it and so did edgar
> 
> Nice, that is one of the boats from the tv show, right?


yes, the northwestern.....


----------



## eatonpaving

*snow*

this snow is moving fast......


----------



## Milwaukee

No snow in Trenton yet.


----------



## newhere

No snow by me. This isn't gona be a fun storm. Probably will be done at 6:30 then every one will wake up at 7:00 and light my phone up "why isn't my drive done" well maam I was out all night drinkin beer and carrying on with some dirty stripers so I just didn't have time. Why do you think?


----------



## eatonpaving

radar shows snow in ann arbor....


----------



## eatonpaving

we have snow........garden city


----------



## firelwn82

Well who would have known you have to live in the south to make any money pushing snow. I guess when your economy sucks even mother nature hates you...... lol.... Waiting on snow, twiddling my thumbs..... ugh...


----------



## eatonpaving

firelwn82;1218165 said:


> Well who would have known you have to live in the south to make any money pushing snow. I guess when your economy sucks even mother nature hates you...... lol.... Waiting on snow, twiddling my thumbs..... ugh...


its just our turn....thats all.


----------



## newhere

We have a inch down at least, coming down hard and heavy


----------



## Strictly Snow

Anybody in Rochester area waiting for the snow to amount to anything want to catch coffee or something at Rams Horn give me a ring 248 841 5097


----------



## Milwaukee

Finally it snow then stop. Have about 1 1/2-2" snow in Trenton


----------



## alternative

still snowin good in the Shores- already a solid 2"


----------



## michigancutter

snowing hard in casco still. have about 2" on the ground


----------



## alternative

michigancutter;1218234 said:


> snowing hard in casco still. have about 2" on the ground


Call me later-- dont wait too long though..i feel like sh*t today.


----------



## michigancutter

alternative;1218235 said:


> Call me later-- dont wait too long though..i feel like sh*t today.


no prob. just ready to head out. call u when im on that side of town. hate morning pushes


----------



## Glockshot73!

Off to the races, 2-3 in Warren


----------



## PowersTree

Off to the races for us!

Need sidewalks done?? Or smaller resi driveways, text me. We want more work!

Bloomfield / orchard lake / clarkston / wtfd areas.

248.230.0644


----------



## Moonlighter

A solid 3" on the ground of nice puffy white stuff here in Pontiac. Lets make some money.


----------



## Plow man Foster

this is crazy! i gotta go look at radar... It keeps slowing down then picking up again! Fluffy 2 or 3" on my "Unsalted hoods!" in Wb


----------



## eatonpaving

Plow man Foster;1218249 said:


> this is crazy! i gotta go look at radar... It keeps slowing down then picking up again! Fluffy 2 or 3" on my "Unsalted hoods!" in Wb


i can fix those hoods.............


----------



## TheXpress2002

Here is Tuesdays teaser.........1.30 QPF.....hahaha


----------



## Allor Outdoor

Please explain....


Sounds like it's going to be a big one!


----------



## Sharpcut 1

A casual saturday morning push. It must be because there isn't much breakage!!!


----------



## P&M Landscaping

Good push this morning, love saturday morning pushes. People always walk out and pay cash!! payup Ready for whatever Tuesday brings


----------



## TheXpress2002

Allor Outdoor;1218403 said:


> Please explain....
> 
> Sounds like it's going to be a big one!


you don't want an explanation. You really don't.


----------



## eatonpaving

TheXpress2002;1218577 said:


> you don't want an explanation. You really don't.


i am going to hold my pee...till you do, please dont let me bust.... PLUS I WILL SALT YOUR HOOD..........


----------



## Lightningllc

Xpress is it the blizzard of 2011


----------



## brandonslc

I think 1.30 QPF = 15 inches?


----------



## Lightningllc

15 inches anyone have a gun I only need it for one day


----------



## terrapro

Probably would have been a good morning if my truck had not caught on fire. My alternator seized up and I guess the belt kept spinning because of the motor still running and set the belt on fire from the friction. Fried a pulley too. Luckily by the time I got the hood open with fire extinguisher in hand it had stopped for the most part. Spent from 7:00 to 11:30 fixing that ****.


----------



## irlandscaper

Solid 5 in port huron, Im in favor of no/little snow tues/wednesday. Its going to be COLD!!!


----------



## TheXpress2002

Lightningllc;1218739 said:


> 15 inches anyone have a gun I only need it for one day





brandonslc;1218695 said:


> I think 1.30 QPF = 15 inches?





Lightningllc;1218693 said:


> Xpress is it the blizzard of 2011


I am going to be completely honest with you guys. A lot has to unfold the next couple of days and there are 4 more runs on some of the models before "The End"

......but right now you guys have figured it out.

Please understand I am not hyping this but I am extremely cautious at this point of time


----------



## caitlyncllc

Got up at 4:30, but didn't leave the driveway till after 7. Didn't have any headlights. Looked around, could not find the problem, finally wired the lights right to the battery. Got the job done. So now I have to figure out what is going on with the lights, and my brakes are almost gone, so I gotta work on that to. But, nothin "broke". So, I guess it's just another day.


----------



## Milwaukee

All done work very easy until wet rain come and ice on skidsteer window

We go to Hop's Barley possible after 5 p.m.


----------



## Moonlighter

Well I guess the day went okay, broke a chain link on the plow lift, had to replace the lift stud too, almost smoked my tranny, people everywhere. Got home and was told I am going to a family function this evening because I got done early, I told the wife but I am going drinking, she said not if I wanted to see her naked anytime soon I wasn't. So I am out for this evenings get together, sucks to be me. 

Terra Pro glad the whole truck didn't burn down. 
Express thanks for the heads up as always, but damn 15 inches. I know it's a heads up and a few days out yet.
The next meet day I am there no matter what guys.


----------



## firelwn82

3 accounts left 1.5 miles from home..... Shifter snap off of the column.... Yes I drove home 1 mile in reverse cause thats the first gear I got it into before I had to bail from underneath it and jump in the truck. Yes the plow was down too...... So Milwaukee or anyone else who may know.... I need a steering column for a 1997 OBS F-250...... I was told it will be cheaper to replace the column than the part thats actually broke. HELP...... Going to drink my night away now......


----------



## Milwaukee

firelwn82;1219008 said:


> 3 accounts left 1.5 miles from home..... Shifter snap off of the column.... Yes I drove home 1 mile in reverse cause thats the first gear I got it into before I had to bail from underneath it and jump in the truck. Yes the plow was down too...... So Milwaukee or anyone else who may know.... I need a steering column for a 1997 OBS F-250...... I was told it will be cheaper to replace the column than the part thats actually broke. HELP...... Going to drink my night away now......


I have one


----------



## magnatrac

firelwn82;1219008 said:


> 3 accounts left 1.5 miles from home..... Shifter snap off of the column.... Yes I drove home 1 mile in reverse cause thats the first gear I got it into before I had to bail from underneath it and jump in the truck. Yes the plow was down too...... So Milwaukee or anyone else who may know.... I need a steering column for a 1997 OBS F-250...... I was told it will be cheaper to replace the column than the part thats actually broke. HELP...... Going to drink my night away now......


 I guess that happened after I passed you . Sorry to hear about it. Germs plow died this morning so he had to borrow another truck so we had a issue today also. It was drawing tons of power on his truck. Pretty sure his stock 9 year old plow motor is shot. What's the story with the brandon tire ? I dove past at 3 and saw it tiny bit of black smoke, thought it was odd but figured they had a waste oil heater. I was going to run by again after plowing the dentist office but forgot about it. I was at home shoveling and heard an ton of sirens jumped in my truck and sure enough your fire buddies had the road blocked. I guess I am the a hole that doesn't report a burning building L.O.L !!!


----------



## Milwaukee

Plowsite meeting is dropped.

Only 3 person I know go so it not worth.

We try in March 1 or 2 which is MGIA show


----------



## TheXpress2002

I think this is the first time in the 9 years I have been doing this that the NWS has come out in their forecast discussions not only in the SE Mich but Northern Ohio, Northern Indiana, and SW Mich that they have made it sound like the world is coming to an end from 3 days out of a storm. I really do not know if I want cry or laugh. 

They still have our QPF at 1.30 inches and just south of here they have it at 1.65 inches. I am praying that this is a joke. It has to be a joke.


----------



## flykelley

TheXpress2002;1219089 said:


> I think this is the first time in the 9 years I have been doing this that the NWS has come out in their forecast discussions not only in the SE Mich but Northern Ohio, Northern Indiana, and SW Mich that they have made it sound like the world is coming to an end from 3 days out of a storm. I really do not know if I want cry or laugh.
> 
> They still have our QPF at 1.30 inches and just south of here they have it at 1.65 inches. I am praying that this is a joke. It has to be a joke.


I WANT NO PART OF A STORM THAT LARGE. Please let this storm head somewhere else. Drop 4-6 inchs and I can live with that. Xpress rub that crystal ball and make this storm go anywhere but here.

Mike


----------



## terrapro

Why is my NWS saying 1-2inches Monday night and 1-3inches Tuesday? Are you getting different info Xpress from somewhere else?


----------



## Jason Pallas

TheXpress2002;1219089 said:


> I think this is the first time in the 9 years I have been doing this that the NWS has come out in their forecast discussions not only in the SE Mich but Northern Ohio, Northern Indiana, and SW Mich that they have made it sound like the world is coming to an end from 3 days out of a storm. I really do not know if I want cry or laugh.
> 
> They still have our QPF at 1.30 inches and just south of here they have it at 1.65 inches. I am praying that this is a joke. It has to be a joke.


I just got in from plowing. Please, jesus let this just be a dream/nightmare!!! I will of course blame this on all you guys that tempted the weather gods with your "bring it on" mentality. If you don't know what all this means - just go crap your pants now and hide under your beds. This is going to be really ugly. REALLY UGLY. I'm going to pray now. I'd advise all of the rest of you to do the same and use the power of positive thought to push this low SOUTH. You don't want to see what this means.


----------



## firelwn82

Milwaukee;1219056 said:


> I have one


Ok sweet. How much where and when can I pick it up? I have to replace a water heater in the am and then nothing for the rest of the day. By noon I will be free.


----------



## firelwn82

magnatrac;1219059 said:


> I guess that happened after I passed you . Sorry to hear about it. Germs plow died this morning so he had to borrow another truck so we had a issue today also. It was drawing tons of power on his truck. What's the story with the brandon tire ? I dove past at 3 and saw it tiny bit of black smoke, thought it was odd but figured they had a waste oil heater. I was at home shoveling and heard an ton of sirens jumped in my truck and sure enough your fire buddies had the road blocked. I guess I am the a hole that doesn't report a burning building L.O.L !!!


 Yeah happened about 20 minutes after I saw you. I got out to lock the hubs got back in and wamo.... Its about damn time something happened to that blade. I was tired of hearing about the invinsible western....lol... Yeah thats exactly what it was. There waste oil furnace. It shouldnt be smoking that much though. We had 3 calls on it. thought for sure the blaze was going to be blazing but no such luck. Im assuming they have to change a filter or something.


----------



## Stuffdeer

Looking for a V-box. Anything really...


----------



## timsteinman30

Stand by for the local weather man's best guess about the storm. Tonight is the first run that they will put totals to. And the survey says. 2-4 Tuesday night 5-10 Wednesday night then blowing. He used the B word.


----------



## terrapro

timsteinman30;1219187 said:


> Stand by for the local weather man's best guess about the storm. Tonight is the first run that they will put totals to. And the survey says. 2-4 Tuesday night 5-10 Wednesday night then blowing. He used the B word.


Hopefully I have had all my breakdowns spent for the year. The only problem is I keep saying that and something new breaks. Sounds like I might be just hopping from one 24 hr 2" trigger to the next for 48hrs straight, hopefully the trucks will hold.


----------



## alternative

terrapro;1219120 said:


> Why is my NWS saying 1-2inches Monday night and 1-3inches Tuesday?


Because i'll bet thats all we get. If it ends the other way- so be it..as much as i HATE large stroms (anything over 5") all you can do is go with the flow and plow with the storm.

Why worry- its not gonna help.
I'll believe it when i see it. There is nobody on this planet that can predict what is going to happen 3 days out, let alone tomorrow. Im just glad today is over and done, i just wanna sleep.


----------



## TheXpress2002

timsteinman30;1219187 said:


> Stand by for the local weather man's best guess about the storm. Tonight is the first run that they will put totals to. And the survey says. 2-4 Tuesday night 5-10 Wednesday night then blowing. He used the B word.


1 inch Monday night

1-2 inches Tuesday

2-4 inches Tuesday night

6-10 inches Wednesday

Storm total 10-16 inches

There I said it. I just jinxed the living tar out of it.


----------



## alwayz-plowin

C'mon guys As Dave Rex. From ch.7 says: "Its Michigan, We get it snows!" 
Get alot of sleep these next few nights 
Check your trucks and Tell your guys NOW! 

Last but not least 
This will either MAKE or BREAK people! 
One of my Biggest lowballer Competitors are still not done with driveways At 3o clock there was NO sign of him! 

FYI Michigancutter i saw you or your truck today either on NW highway or on the farmington end of orchard lk rd. Nice v-box u got!


----------



## terrapro

TheXpress2002;1219207 said:


> There I said it. I just jinxed the living tar out of it.


Thank god!

Wait what if you jinxed it the other direction


----------



## Allor Outdoor

TheXpress2002;1219207 said:


> 1 inch Monday night
> 
> 1-2 inches Tuesday
> 
> 2-4 inches Tuesday night
> 
> 6-10 inches Wednesday
> 
> Storm total 10-16 inches
> 
> There I said it. I just jinxed the living tar out of it.


I usually carry when I am out plowing...but I think it just might be in everyone best interest if I leave the gun at home during this storm!


----------



## ajslands

TheXpress2002;1219207 said:


> 1 inch Monday night
> 
> 1-2 inches Tuesday
> 
> 2-4 inches Tuesday night
> 
> 6-10 inches Wednesday
> 
> Storm total 10-16 inches
> 
> There I said it. I just jinxed the living tar out of it.


Do you think they'll cancel school? :laughing::laughing::laughing:



Allor Outdoor;1219237 said:


> I usually carry when I am out plowing...but I think it just might be in everyone best interest if I leave the gun at home during this storm!


I carry both guns when go out plowing


----------



## MPM

TheXpress2002;1219207 said:


> 1 inch Monday night
> 
> 1-2 inches Tuesday
> 
> 2-4 inches Tuesday night
> 
> 6-10 inches Wednesday
> 
> Storm total 10-16 inches
> 
> There I said it. I just jinxed the living tar out of it.


my u joints started "sqeaking" a little bit yesterday, guess i better get the new ones in tomorrow from the looks of this!!!

by the way i run a laser cutting / fab shop in wixom if you guys ever need anything


----------



## Luther

alwayz-plowin;1219214 said:


> One of my Biggest lowballer Competitors are still not done with driveways At 3o clock there was NO sign of him!


I'm sure their clients were not very happy with their performance. Pretty sad.

If you couldn't complete your sites well before this time-frame with the fluffy 3" we just got, you better be real worried about this........



TheXpress2002;1219207 said:


> 1 inch Monday night
> 
> 1-2 inches Tuesday
> 
> 2-4 inches Tuesday night
> 
> 6-10 inches Wednesday
> 
> Storm total 10-16 inches
> 
> There I said it. I just jinxed the living tar out of it.


You are naughty......Thumbs Up


----------



## timsteinman30

thanks express. you and our weather guy have been realy close this year. very helpful. thank you. back to this storm. DAMN, i dont want that much.


----------



## magnatrac

Well I am with alternative on this one. What ever happens happens we have no say in it. A big storm is alot of work. If you stay with it and your route isn't larger than it should be you can just plow with the storm. It will mean tons of time in the truck but oh well. We don't make the mess we just clean it up. All of this talk will jinx it or make it worse:laughing: We haven't had a ''BIG'' storm since dec. of 2000 so it's due ( more than 12" at once in N.O.) Everything went well today so it time for a few then off to bed !!!

, shaun


----------



## Luther

magnatrac;1219294 said:


> Well I am with alternative on this one. What ever happens happens we have no say in it. A big storm is alot of work. If you stay with it and your route isn't larger than it should be you can just plow with the storm. It will mean tons of time in the truck but oh well.


Couldn't agree more Shaun, this is the best approach. You need to sweat the things you have control of. Not a darn thing you can do about things you have *no* control over.....you deal with it as best you can.

If we do get these crazy amounts, a lot of critical decisions will need to be made.


----------



## Stuffdeer

magnatrac;1219294 said:


> Well I am with alternative on this one. What ever happens happens we have no say in it. A big storm is alot of work. If you stay with it and your route isn't larger than it should be you can just plow with the storm. It will mean tons of time in the truck but oh well. We don't make the mess we just clean it up. All of this talk will jinx it or make it worse:laughing: We haven't had a ''BIG'' storm since dec. of 2000 so it's due ( more than 12" at once in N.O.) Everything went well today so it time for a few then off to bed !!!
> 
> , shaun


I've never been around for a storm this large. Best I can remember is a 6 to 8".

Only thing I would change right now is having a back up truck set up...

Kinda nervous for this one.


----------



## alternative

alwayz-plowin;1219214 said:


> *FYI Michigancutter i saw you or your truck today either on NW highway or on the farmington end of orchard lk rd. Nice v-box u got*!


Im pretty sure you saw a different Michigancutter.. Mike doesnt work out that way and he doesnt use a vbox


----------



## procut

Monday I am going to be spending a lot of money to replace some parts on trucks in preparation for a worse case scenario sh!t hit the fan storm - that should be enought to make it not happen, atleast I hope.


----------



## alwayz-plowin

alternative;1219344 said:


> Im pretty sure you saw a different Michigancutter.. Mike doesnt work out that way and he doesnt use a vbox


Oh whoops! lol i'm glad i didnt stop to talk to the guy then! THanks!


----------



## PowersTree

Stuffdeer;1219340 said:


> I've never been around for a storm this large. Best I can remember is a 6 to 8".
> 
> Only thing I would change right now is having a back up truck set up...
> 
> Kinda nervous for this one.


Back up trucks are a must.

My truck has too many miles to trust plowing, without a back up. So instead I bought 3 blowers. 1 is basically a backup.

Now snowblowing this year, will buy a low mile match to my truck now. I'm gonna set both trucks up with push plates, and harness, so when the newer one breaks, we roll out the old truck.

Moral of the story, I wouldn't have been comfortable with my own accounts, without a second truck. A back up.

It sucks, and 15", damn that's gonna be brutal with snowblowers, but well get it done.

I've been around for huge storms. As a hourly employee, I LOVED em. Longest stent in a truck was 34 hours. I felt like I was gonna die, but that Friday, we had fun.


----------



## Lightningllc

TCLA;1219338 said:


> If we do get these crazy amounts, a lot of critical decisions will need to be made.


Do I carry my handgun or not carry my gun, I'm going to rent a cat 950 monday just in case:laughing::laughing:


----------



## JR Snow Removal

thought this was pretty neat


----------



## michigancutter

Does anyone on here own fertscape?? or know who they are??

Always-plowing, sorry dont work on that side of town. I use all calcium and when needed alternative does my bulk salt for me. At least i would of had a nice v-box.lol

I hope your wrong xpress on the totals by thursday. That is one hell of a week of snowplowing and many breakdowns.
Big snowfalls always lead to somthing breaking. Also were the hell our we going to put all this snow, my lots are already starting to shrink and running out of places to put it. I HATE BIG SNOWFALLS!!!


----------



## alternative

michigancutter;1219631 said:


> Does anyone on here own fertscape?? or know who they are??
> 
> Always-plowing, sorry dont work on that side of town. I use all calcium and when needed alternative does my bulk salt for me. At least i would of had a nice v-box.lol
> 
> I hope your wrong xpress on the totals by thursday. That is one hell of a week of snowplowing and many breakdowns.
> *Big snowfalls always lead to somthing breaking. Also were the hell our we going to put all this snow, my lots are already starting to shrink and running out of places to put it. I HATE BIG SNOWFALLS!!*!


This is about the ONLY thing i do like about these storms *the aftermath* Thumbs Up-- those of us with loaders can make some serious coin moving piles, relocating and/or hauling away. payup


----------



## dquint

Fertscape is Larry and Jim Dubay. 


michigancutter;1219631 said:


> Does anyone on here own fertscape?? or know who they are??
> 
> Always-plowing, sorry dont work on that side of town. I use all calcium and when needed alternative does my bulk salt for me. At least i would of had a nice v-box.lol
> 
> I hope your wrong xpress on the totals by thursday. That is one hell of a week of snowplowing and many breakdowns.
> Big snowfalls always lead to somthing breaking. Also were the hell our we going to put all this snow, my lots are already starting to shrink and running out of places to put it. I HATE BIG SNOWFALLS!!!


----------



## TheXpress2002

Good Morning,

I do not know where to begin. I really have no idea. Make hands are literally shaking, I can barely type.

I posted yesterday those totals as a worst case scenario and unfortunately it was not a joke. I know whatever is thrown at us we need to be capable of removing but when it comes down to only 4 or 5 people on this board have ever experienced something like this before it does not bode well.

This is not a typical winter storm from Texas panhandle, this is a storm that will shut everything down for 2 days.

1-2 inch Monday night

Around an inch Tuesday late

6-10 inches Tuesday night

5-9 inches Wednesday


The 1-2 inches on Monday night is out in front of the main system, with a break in the forecast for a part of Tuesday

None of the above totals include blowing and drifting. This will be a wind driven storm with drifts measured in feet.

Winter Storm Watch has already been issued.


----------



## Stuffdeer

Looks like my phone will be shjt off Tuesday night, and turned back on Thursday night. My customers will be my main issue


----------



## magnatrac

Quick somebody call the red cross , we're about to have a disaster


----------



## Tscape

dquint;1219845 said:


> Fertscape is Larry and Jim Dubay.


Fertscape? Geez, when I started Turfscape in 99 there was nobody with a "scape" in their name anywhere. Now there is a dirtscape, aeroscape, broadscape, and many more. Now fertscape? Cripes.


----------



## Stuffdeer

Dang...Xpress I always have the utmost faith in your weather predictions, yesterday Accuweather said maybe 1-2" on Tuesday night, 

Now, it said 16" and the storm will be better measured in feet.


----------



## magnatrac

Stuffdeer;1219884 said:


> Looks like my phone will be shjt off Tuesday night, and turned back on Thursday night. My customers will be my main issue


 Don't worry about your customers. If we get this much snow it doesn't matter if their drive is plowed becasue the roads will be a disaster. Just ask them where they plan on going. Last time we had a very large storm budgets were good for the counties. With the downsizing of the fleets it will be intersting to see how long it takes to clear the roads.


----------



## Stuffdeer

magnatrac;1219901 said:


> Don't worry about your customers. If we get this much snow it doesn't matter if their drive is plowed becasue the roads will be a disaster. Just ask them where they plan on going. Last time we had a very large storm budgets were good for the counties. With the downsizing of the fleets it will be intersting to see how long it takes to clear the roads.


I've never been around for a storm like this....Is it like you say, so bad that places will shut down?

I mean, I think my truck will do pretty good in this amount of snow, 35's and that v plow should get my through anything....

So basically what does everyone do in a storm like this? How many times will everyone hit their accounts in this 3 day period?


----------



## 06clarkd

Thanks again to our resident weather expert Mr. Xpress this is going to one for the record books whats the plan out there just start on Monday night/Tuesday early morning and run the routes back to back until done?payup


----------



## magnatrac

Stuffdeer;1219909 said:


> I've never been around for a storm like this....Is it like you say, so bad that places will shut down?
> 
> I mean, I think my truck will do pretty good in this amount of snow, 35's and that v plow should get my through anything....
> 
> So basically what does everyone do in a storm like this? How many times will everyone hit their accounts in this 3 day period?


Just think of it as 3 or 4 six inch snowfalls that happen to fall consecutively. You can plow , shovel, and snow blow six inches easily. How many times you have to do your jobs depends on how fast the snow is falling. The wind will be the p.i.t.a. if you end up with crazy drifts. I hope places shut down becasue that will mean less cars littering the highway or driving slow. Just get your stuff ready and roll with it as it happens. There is more "weather hype" on this thread than all the local news. The heads up from express is great. With that just get ready as best you can. On a side note I have owned a skid steer since 2001 and haven't had to move piles yet. I wouldn't mind making a little money moving snow after the fact.

, shaun


----------



## Stuffdeer

magnatrac;1219933 said:


> Just think of it as 3 or 4 six inch snowfalls that happen to fall consecutively. You can plow , shovel, and snow blow six inches easily. How many times you have to do your jobs depends on how fast the snow is falling. The wind will be the p.i.t.a. if you end up with crazy drifts. I hope places shut down becasue that will mean less cars littering the highway or driving slow. Just get your stuff ready and roll with it as it happens. There is more "weather hype" on this thread than all the local news. The heads up from express is great. With that just get ready as best you can. On a side note I have owned a skid steer since 2001 and haven't had to move piles yet. I wouldn't mind making a little money moving snow after the fact.
> 
> , shaun


I think I might break out the second truck with the atv w/ plow and a snowblower for sidewalks and drives.

Everything will be getting gassed up today or tomorrow and making sure everything is good to go.

Thanks for the help Shaun, its much appreciated.


----------



## Lightningllc

Wow, Xpress u called it out a week ago well now all the weather oulets are saying it, Seriously I hate these snowfalls, Please god do not kill us,


----------



## bigjeeping

Making sure my back up truck is ready today.. it hasn't moved since our last leaf clean-up. If someone is really worried about not having a back-up truck in case of break-down, send me a PM.


----------



## alternative

Greeeaaat...NWS issued already...

A STRONG WINTER STORM WILL TRACK THROUGH THE OHIO VALLEY TUESDAY NIGHT
AND WEDNESDAY. THE PASSAGE OF THIS SYSTEM TO OUR SOUTH WILL SPREAD
SNOW...POTENTIALLY HEAVY...INTO PORTIONS OF SOUTHEAST MICHIGAN
TUESDAY EVENING THROUGH WEDNESDAY. THE BEST POTENTIAL TO SEE HEAVY
SNOWFALL WILL BE ALONG AND SOUTH OF THE I-69 CORRIDOR. PRELIMINARY
SNOW AMOUNTS LOOK TO RANGE BETWEEN 8 AND 12 INCHES...HOWEVER
HIGHER AMOUNTS WILL BE POSSIBLE- ALL YOU SNOW PLOWERS ARE FU*KED. GOOD LUCK.


----------



## flykelley

TheXpress2002;1219866 said:


> Good Morning,
> 
> I do not know where to begin. I really have no idea. Make hands are literally shaking, I can barely type.
> 
> I posted yesterday those totals as a worst case scenario and unfortunately it was not a joke. I know whatever is thrown at us we need to be capable of removing but when it comes down to only 4 or 5 people on this board have ever experienced something like this before it does not bode well.
> 
> This is not a typical winter storm from Texas panhandle, this is a storm that will shut everything down for 2 days.
> 
> 1-2 inch Monday night
> 
> Around an inch Tuesday late
> 
> 6-10 inches Tuesday night
> 
> 5-9 inches Wednesday
> 
> The 1-2 inches on Monday night is out in front of the main system, with a break in the forecast for a part of Tuesday
> 
> None of the above totals include blowing and drifting. This will be a wind driven storm with drifts measured in feet.
> 
> Winter Storm Watch has already been issued.


May the Snow Gods and Mother Nature have mercy on our souls! Thanks Xpress for all fo the updates time to make sure we are as prepared as we can be.

Mike


----------



## alternative

magnatrac;1219901 said:


> Don't worry about your customers. If we get this much snow it doesn't matter if their drive is plowed becasue the roads will be a disaster. Just ask them where they plan on going. Last time we had a very large storm budgets were good for the counties. *With the downsizing of the fleets it will be intersting to see how long it takes to clear the roads.*


My guess- by the weekend the roads should be down to pavement...lol



dquint;1219845 said:


> Fertscape is Larry and Jim Dubay.


interesting...didnt know that they were still in this biz


----------



## michigancutter

dquint;1219845 said:


> Fertscape is Larry and Jim Dubay.


What dubays just changed his name to fertscape?? Thats bullcrap that one name is failing so lets change it and start a new company with the same stuff. wtf

Well this storm is going to kick some ass and take some names. good luck to all thats never been in a big storm. you guys got what you asked for. god be with us all.


----------



## Greenstar lawn

alternative;1219962 said:


> interesting...didnt know that they were still in this biz


Is this the company with the Green rims on there truck? I think they keep there trucks right off of 23 mile and 94


----------



## TheXpress2002

Here is what concerns me the only direction totals can go is up. All east coast storms last month were 100 miles off forecast by being to far south. Right now Fort Wayne IN is forecasting 18-24 inches......lol


----------



## smoore45

Um....yeah....well as Samuel L said in Jurassic Park "hold on to your butts!"

As a guy who happens to like winter, the thought of a storm like this kind of excites me, but as the owner of a small business and equipment....

This sort of sums it up, I probably will be popping pills too:


----------



## TheXpress2002

alternative;1219962 said:


> My guess- by the weekend the roads should be down to pavement...lol


I wouldnt count on that we have not scraped the surface on the Saturday forecast


----------



## alternative

TheXpress2002;1219979 said:


> I wouldnt count on that we have not scraped the surface on the Saturday forecast


It was a joke- as the road comm is...It has been 2-3 days lately with little storms just to get all cleanup done.


----------



## TheXpress2002

alternative;1219995 said:


> It was a joke- as the road comm is...It has been 2-3 days lately with little storms just to get all cleanup done.


I know where you were going with it.......lol.....I wouldn't give them that much credit.


----------



## Matson Snow

The Sky Is Falling......The Storm of The Century is Coming.....:laughing:

Always Plow with The Storm.......payup


----------



## terrapro

I am feeling okay on this one. It is a three day storm so we can just take our time and hit stuff multiple times. My only concern was the temperature which seems to be cold enough where it won't be 14" of wet cement which is always good.


----------



## smoore45

terrapro;1220032 said:


> I am feeling okay on this one. It is a three day storm so we can just take our time and hit stuff multiple times. My only concern was the temperature which seems to be cold enough where it won't be 14" of wet cement which is always good.


If I'm not mistaken (correct me if I'm wrong Xpress), snowfall rates could get up to several inches an hour on Wed. This isn't a drawn out steady snow. Monday night will be light, but then we get slammed.


----------



## TheXpress2002

smoore45;1220050 said:


> If I'm not mistaken (correct me if I'm wrong Xpress), snowfall rates could get up to several inches an hour on Wed. This isn't a drawn out steady snow. Monday night will be light, but then we get slammed.


That is correct. Tuesday night through Wednesday snowfall rates will be in excess of 1 inch an hour most likely with thunder and lightning


----------



## TheXpress2002

If I become overbearing with the updates please tell me. I would like to update after each run of the models. 

UPDATE......as of 10am run

The latest run just came out and as I suspected before the track is 40 miles further north and 50 miles east than the last run, with 1.98 inches of liquid now over the area for the 18 hour period Tuesday night through Wednesday. If temps are in the 25 degree range that would put totals close to 20 inches for that 18 hour period.


----------



## branhamt

TheXpress2002;1220152 said:


> If I become overbearing with the updates please tell me. I would like to update after each run of the models.
> 
> UPDATE......as of 10am run
> 
> The latest run just came out and as I suspected before the track is 40 miles further north and 50 miles east than the last run, with 1.98 inches of liquid now over the area for the 18 hour period Tuesday night through Wednesday. If temps are in the 25 degree range that would put totals close to 20 inches for that 18 hour period.


Keep it coming Xpress. You can tease us about next weekend since you mentioned Saturday?


----------



## PowersTree

TheXpress2002;1220152 said:


> If I become overbearing with the updates please tell me. I would like to update after each run of the models.
> 
> UPDATE......as of 10am run
> 
> The latest run just came out and as I suspected before the track is 40 miles further north and 50 miles east than the last run, with 1.98 inches of liquid now over the area for the 18 hour period Tuesday night through Wednesday. If temps are in the 25 degree range that would put totals close to 20 inches for that 18 hour period.


I personally love your updates!! Keep em coming. Out to the shop I go, time to make sure everything is tight!!


----------



## TheXpress2002

branhamt;1220162 said:


> Keep it coming Xpress. You can tease us about next weekend since you mentioned Saturday?


I will not bring up next weekend.

No one here besides those that do follow the maps have any idea of the scope of this storm. Not on the same level but its like knowing when your exact death is, its shift like this that I dont want to see and would rather just happen.


----------



## goinggreen

Thanks for the heads up xpress i need to stock up on some salt today evryone be safe plowing out there this week. I will try and let you all know what is heading that way as it will hit me first.


----------



## VIPHGM

sounds exciting!!!!! This should be interesting... I like plowing, eating, sleeping in my truck for 3 days.... ive been kind of looking forward to a complete city shut down.... makes things a lot of fun and challenging


----------



## terrapro

VIPHGM;1220209 said:


> sounds exciting!!!!! This should be interesting... I like plowing, eating, sleeping in my truck for 3 days.... ive been kind of looking forward to a complete city shut down.... makes things a lot of fun and challenging


I think so also. I am not spread out to thin like some operations. And my driveway customers are for the most part pretty lax plus yeah you can get out of your driveway now but where the hell are you going to go since the roads are still crap.

Just need to stick close to my important stuff and keep hitting em.


----------



## Allor Outdoor

So maybe this is a rookie question (even though I've been doing this for 12 years), BUT where is everyone planning on putting this snow????

Plows can only stack snow so high, before you start needing heavy equiptment. 
I have written in my contracts that if additional "equiptment" is requested to move/haul/re-locate snow then there are additional hourly rates that will be charged.
My problem is...what if the customers don't "request" the use of additional heavy equiptment. The handful of times that we have had to bring machines in to re-locate snow it has been after a snow storm...not during!!????!!!!!
I doubt to many businesses or HOA are going to approve the relocating/hauling of the snow in the middle of a storm 
Or resi's...where do you put 15+ inches of snow? I can't imagine your going to haul a machine around to every resi to stack and re-locate snow.

Lots of stuff to think through and plan out!
Once bad decision in a storm like this can make or break you!


----------



## 2FAST4U

TheXpress2002;1220073 said:


> That is correct. Tuesday night through Wednesday snowfall rates will be in excess of 1 inch an hour most likely with thunder and lightning


The thunder and lightning would be cool, I've never seen or heard that during a snow storm.


----------



## Tscape

Anyone wanting to pick up a V box before this armageddon? I am offering up this Fisher stainless. It needs chains on the spinner. I put a new flight chain in late last year as well as the caster, 8.5 briggs. New chains and it's ready to spread. Gives you something to do tomorrow, right?

Pre-storm special: $1300


----------



## IC-Smoke

Finally some snow on the way!!! Tuesday night 18.7" on the way and Wednesday am 3-6" woohoo!!! finally some snow that is measureable! I think were only around 8" of snow fall for the season so far. This will help out a lot! Thumbs Up


----------



## TheXpress2002

2FAST4U;1220246 said:


> The thunder and lightning would be cool, I've never seen or heard that during a snow storm.


To be honest with you, I have experienced it. It was cool for about 3 seconds. I was on I94 at the time I could not see the plow on my truck.


----------



## Glockshot73!

I experienced that a couple years ago, just went out to start the truck and everything lit up to daylight for a second and the loudest clap of thunder i have ever heard.


----------



## Matson Snow

* SNOWMAGEDDON "11"*...........payup.....:salute:


----------



## Leisure Time LC

We will be collecting snow money in August this year


----------



## 2FAST4U

TheXpress2002;1220285 said:


> To be honest with you, I have experienced it. It was cool for about 3 seconds. I was on I94 at the time I could not see the plow on my truck.


Just the thunder and lightning part will do, I would like to be able to see the plow on my truck though.....

Well off to watch the polar plunge in N.B. last bit of fun before the end comes!!!!! Oh and the beer tent


----------



## bln

Everybody stop, nobody plow this one. Let the lowballers handle it so then when they fail all of us pro's can come in and save the day. Then we can get this industry back to where it belongs money wise.


----------



## Sharpcut 1

If all this holds true, the guys with the loaders will be the ones making the coin.

Everyone on here who kept saying "I wanta big storm" will be wondering when their truck will be out of the trans shop, how are they gonna pay their 80 hour payroll x 3 guys at the end of the week, why did my 8 hour route take 3 days to plow, how MUCH did I spend on fuel this week, why is every customer calling me complaining how big and where the snowpiles are, where am I going to truck this snow off site, why are all the dump trucks booked,?????? Ect. Ect.

I plowed the big storms back in 1991 and 1999-2000 New Years, and as Jim from TCLA says, "it's nothing we can control" Be safe, plow with the storm, and be prepared to go 36 or more hours with no sleep. Good Luck to all, It's gonna take a lot of patience on everone's part this coming week.


----------



## Lightningllc

Seriously 20 inches 18 hours = 40-60 hours of work x 18 guys. I'm getting a morgage on my business.


I really am not ready for this storm :realmad::realmad:


----------



## Glockshot73!

So if we do get all this snow they are forcasting and I'm not xpress but I heard they raised the totals again, where are some site that accept snow that you haul out of your accounts, I have a dump truck driver and skid reserved for precautions, but where to get rid of everything we haul off?


----------



## cgrappler135

IC-Smoke;1220259 said:


> Finally some snow on the way!!! Tuesday night 18.7" on the way and Wednesday am 3-6" woohoo!!! finally some snow that is measureable! I think were only around 8" of snow fall for the season so far. This will help out a lot! Thumbs Up


We are actually half of an inch above normal for snow fall this year.


----------



## alternative

alternative;1219201 said:


> Because i'll bet that's all we get. If it ends the other way- so be it..as much as i HATE large storms (anything over 5") all you can do is go with the flow and plow with the storm.
> 
> Why worry- its not gonna help.
> I'll believe it when i see it. There is nobody on this planet that can predict what is going to happen 3 days out, let alone tomorrow. I'm just glad today is over and done, i just wanna sleep.


AGAIN, plow with it and forget about everything else- if we get this much snow, people will understand if you're running behind of if their lot has a few inches on it, or if the piles are getting huge. Its Michigan and its winter.



2FAST4U;1220246 said:


> The thunder and lightning would be cool, I've never seen or heard that during a snow storm.


Its not cool at all..(if you're plowing) 
It happened alot in the storm of 1999 and all it does is intensify the snow rate.
If you're sitting in an easy chair drinking a beer, sure it would look cool. 
Trust me- we don't want thunder snow...it just makes things worse!

When hauling, you gotta watch where you dump your snow that you haul away from sites, because its considered contaminated materials (i know its only snow right/ not the case with fallen snow) because its now contaminated once it hits the ground. So basically you cant just go dump it in the lake or a river...you need a open lot or field that you have permission to dump at.

One of those snow melter's would be sweet to have...make a ton of $$$ going from site to site melting snow piles.

Honestly, i'll worry about where and when after...during just stack it as best you can and figure the rest out later. As long as you do what you're suppose to and ATTEMPT to clear the lots, then there is really no bi*ch. You did your job, you cant control how much we got and how fast it snows. I'm more worried about keeping all the equipment up and running thru the whole storm without problems than i am about what the lots will look like- you cant do much but plow smart.

These customers are gonna hate us after this year with all these bills- but its all about averages and all were doing is making up for lost pay on the last couple years. WE:RE DUE to get paidpayup


----------



## TheXpress2002

For those north of I69 A Winter Storm Watch has now been issued for you as well as of 3:30


----------



## TheXpress2002

NWS will be updating before the 5:00pm hour after the GFS models are out

Here is the latest NAM model......Each slide is a 6 hour period of accumulation. 
First picture is 66 hour
Second picture is 72 hour


----------



## irlandscaper

Hey guys, Im looking for 1 or 2 pallets of deicer. Closer to Port Huron the better. Any help would be greatly appreciated...


----------



## MikeLawnSnowLLC

dang this is gunna suck azz


----------



## Luther

Here you go. 

http://hotpinkdeicer.com/


----------



## irlandscaper

Jim, if you werent 1.5 hrs one way, Id have bought the 8 ive used already from ya...


----------



## P&M Landscaping

I will be spending all day tomorrow going over the Jeep head to toe. Oh, and buy a big bottle of KY.... Gonna need it for this storm


----------



## Milwaukee

P&M Landscaping;1220643 said:


> I will be spending all day tomorrow going over the Jeep head to toe. Oh, and buy a big bottle of KY.... Gonna need it for this storm


My list

Change oil and lower tire psi from 80 to 40 psi for best traction.

Check battery connectors to make sure it clean.

Grease front end

Pray it not break.

Ready for big snowstorm.


----------



## flykelley

Milwaukee;1220649 said:


> My list
> 
> Change oil and lower tire psi from 80 to 40 psi for best traction.
> 
> Check battery connectors to make sure it clean.
> 
> Grease front end
> 
> Pray it not break.
> 
> Ready for big snowstorm.


Im with you Mil, for sure pray it not break part!

Regards Mike


----------



## TheXpress2002

Do these pictures look familiar to anyone of age?....... History does repeat itself.....


----------



## Milwaukee

Man it be INTERESTED snowstorm.

And I am work on welder to make sure it will running and weld for one company if break pusher or plow.


----------



## Luther

irlandscaper;1220630 said:


> Jim, if you werent 1.5 hrs one way, Id have bought the 8 ive used already from ya...


We deliver!!!

Got a hub in Troy for pick-up...


----------



## Strictly Snow

Anyone have a spare Western Unimount they are not using and want to sell or lease


----------



## MikeLawnSnowLLC

Accuweather only calling for 8-12 inches?


----------



## brandonslc

Strictly Snow;1220769 said:


> Anyone have a spare Western Unimount they are not using and want to sell or lease


I have 2 western unimount 7' 6" plows for sale if interested. What do you have in mind for spending?


----------



## bigjeeping

Does lowering your tire pressure help when driving through deep snow?? I always thought narrow was better in snow. At proper inflation, your tire is more narrow than if it is deflated...


----------



## Strictly Snow

brandonslc;1220781 said:


> I have 2 western unimount 7' 6" plows for sale if interested. What do you have in mind for spending?


Little as possible. Hope less than a grand depending on condition I traded my spare plow this year for a car hauler and looks like I am going to need it. We blew a motor in one truck and my spare truck needs a plow


----------



## brandonslc

$1,200 a piece if you are intrested. They r both in good condition.


----------



## eatonpaving

*snow*

accu weather just posted snow starting monday night and snowing till wednesday, 1 to 2 feet possible......heavy snow all day tuesday with blizzard conditions....this is going to suck....poor sidewalk crews.....


----------



## newhere

the "type" of snow will make all the difference on this storm, if its heavy wet snow we are all going to hate it. If it stays light powder it wont be a big deal.


----------



## eatonpaving

newhere;1220863 said:


> the "type" of snow will make all the difference on this storm, if its heavy wet snow we are all going to hate it. If it stays light powder it wont be a big deal.


well if it snows for three days it will be easy to keep plowed, its just going from one site to the other, the roads will be horrible.


----------



## P&M Landscaping

Strictly Snow;1220790 said:


> Little as possible. Hope less than a grand depending on condition I traded my spare plow this year for a car hauler and looks like I am going to need it. We blew a motor in one truck and my spare truck needs a plow


Just did a quick craigs search for ya.

http://detroit.craigslist.org/okl/for/2181057566.html

http://detroit.craigslist.org/okl/pts/2151037648.html

http://detroit.craigslist.org/okl/pts/2128216614.html


----------



## IC-Smoke

Dump trailer is greased and ready to go, fluids are all changed in the truck and both loader tractors, I've got a 580E and dump truck lined up to move my piles.... Let it snow! my hired hand doesnt have much practice on either of the tractors... this could be interesting 

I think a few of us are going to go snowmobiling while the snow comes down before we have to head out to plow. It will be nice not to have to drive 2 hrs to ride!


----------



## PowersTree

bln;1220371 said:


> Everybody stop, nobody plow this one. Let the lowballers handle it so then when they fail all of us pro's can come in and save the day. Then we can get this industry back to where it belongs money wise.


You've got that backwards. Do your jobs promptly, or that guy you think is a lowballer, will get your jobs.

I'm excited for this storm. Just this 3 inch storm, I picked up 3 neighbors, cause they've noticed how early my jobs are done.


----------



## PowersTree

bigjeeping;1220786 said:


> Does lowering your tire pressure help when driving through deep snow?? I always thought narrow was better in snow. At proper inflation, your tire is more narrow than if it is deflated...


I'm thinking along the same lines as you. You air down in sand for flotation. You don't wanna float on snow.


----------



## PowersTree

Who is into offroading?? Anyone here frequent GL4X4.com?

Once we're all done working, I wanna go snow bogging at the Mounds, in MT Morris.

Anyone else wanna meet up out there?


----------



## Plow man Foster

im actually happy they are hyping this storm up like this!! Now Hopefully people wont go out the whole Day!



Allor Outdoor;1220239 said:


> So maybe this is a rookie question (even though I've been doing this for 12 years), BUT where is everyone planning on putting this snow????
> 
> Plows can only stack snow so high, before you start needing heavy equiptment.
> I have written in my contracts that if additional "equiptment" is requested to move/haul/re-locate snow then there are additional hourly rates that will be charged.
> My problem is...what if the customers don't "request" the use of additional heavy equiptment. The handful of times that we have had to bring machines in to re-locate snow it has been after a snow storm...not during!!????!!!!!
> I doubt to many businesses or HOA are going to approve the relocating/hauling of the snow in the middle of a storm
> Or resi's...where do you put 15+ inches of snow? I can't imagine your going to haul a machine around to every resi to stack and re-locate snow.
> 
> Lots of stuff to think through and plan out!
> Once bad decision in a storm like this can make or break you!


Prob gonna move some piles with my buddy tomorrow



PowersTree;1220912 said:


> You've got that backwards. Do your jobs promptly, or that guy you think is a lowballer, will get your jobs.
> 
> I'm excited for this storm. Just this 3 inch storm, I picked up 3 neighbors, cause they've noticed how early my jobs are done.


XXX"s (lowballer) driveways still werent done today! LMAO!!!!
HORRIBLE SERVICE!

Cant wait til Wednesday! Hes gonna be goin' crazy!


----------



## TheXpress2002

eatonpaving;1220840 said:


> accu weather just posted snow starting monday night and snowing till wednesday, 1 to 2 feet possible......heavy snow all day tuesday with blizzard conditions....this is going to suck....poor sidewalk crews.....


Please see forecast posted yesterday. It will not a straight constant snow.


----------



## Plow man Foster

Allor Outdoor;1220239 said:


> So maybe this is a rookie question (even though I've been doing this for 12 years), BUT where is everyone planning on putting this snow????
> 
> Plows can only stack snow so high, before you start needing heavy equiptment.
> I have written in my contracts that if additional "equiptment" is requested to move/haul/re-locate snow then there are additional hourly rates that will be charged.
> My problem is...what if the customers don't "request" the use of additional heavy equiptment. The handful of times that we have had to bring machines in to re-locate snow it has been after a snow storm...not during!!????!!!!!
> I doubt to many businesses or HOA are going to approve the relocating/hauling of the snow in the middle of a storm
> Or resi's...where do you put 15+ inches of snow? I can't imagine your going to haul a machine around to every resi to stack and re-locate snow.
> 
> Lots of stuff to think through and plan out!
> Once bad decision in a storm like this can make or break you!





bigjeeping;1220786 said:


> Does lowering your tire pressure help when driving through deep snow?? I always thought narrow was better in snow. At proper inflation, your tire is more narrow than if it is deflated...


Coincidentally i just watched "dangerous drives on Speed" Offroad edition. 
The guys lowered their jeeps tire pressure just before they plowed through a foot of snow! (how coincidental Again!)
Watch it at : http://www.hulu.com/watch/137331/dangerous-drives-extreme-off-roaders
*GO TO 10:00 (where they talk about airing DOWN!)*


----------



## TheXpress2002

Please remember we will be pushing early Tuesday morning with the first round of 1-3 inches. I see anyone south of M59 doing so. We then have our 12 hour lull before the history books are re-written.


----------



## Danhoe

*loaders & trucks*

Let me know if you need loaders or trucks to haul away after the storm. Have a 430D, 950 & 980 Cats and can get trains, leads, quads or smaller dumps. Have a few dump sites lined up also. Dan


----------



## Stuffdeer

PowersTree;1220937 said:


> Who is into offroading?? Anyone here frequent GL4X4.com?
> 
> Once we're all done working, I wanna go snow bogging at the Mounds, in MT Morris.
> 
> Anyone else wanna meet up out there?


Id be game...I'm looking forward to this as well. Can't wait!


----------



## eatonpaving

TheXpress2002;1221007 said:


> Please remember we will be pushing early Tuesday morning with the first round of 1-3 inches. I see anyone south of M59 doing so. We then have our 12 hour lull before the history books are re-written.


please explain (history books)i think i know,but i just have to see it in typing......


----------



## TheXpress2002

eatonpaving;1221034 said:


> please explain (history books)


From what I am seeing right now at this moment would be a swath of snow from around the M59 southward to north of 94 would see the heaviest snow. The further west you go in that area the higher the amounts still.

I will put out numbers again tomorrow after the new runs come in. Until then the numbers from yesterday stand.

From earlier post:

1-2 inches Monday night

Around an inch Tuesday late

6-10 inches Tuesday night

5-9 inches Wednesday


----------



## alternative

TheXpress2002;1221064 said:


> From what I am seeing right now at this moment would be a swath of snow from around the M59 southward to north of 94 would see the heaviest snow. The further west you go in that area the higher the amounts still.
> 
> I will put out numbers again tomorrow after the new runs come in. Until then the numbers from yesterday stand.
> 
> From earlier post:
> 
> 1-2 inches Monday night
> 
> Around an inch Tuesday late
> 
> 6-10 inches Tuesday night
> 
> 5-9 inches Wednesday


we're fu*ked if this holds true.


----------



## eatonpaving

alternative;1221130 said:


> we're fu*ked if this holds true.


thats for sure....wish i lived in Florida


----------



## procut

Everybody I talked to or saw today was all like, "Oh bet your excited about all this snow coming" or "That big storm coming is really gonna be good for you" or "I bet you sure are glad were getting a 'big' snowfall." I just wanted to tell them, "Shut the f%&k up." lol.


----------



## Milwaukee

bigjeeping;1220786 said:


> Does lowering your tire pressure help when driving through deep snow?? I always thought narrow was better in snow. At proper inflation, your tire is more narrow than if it is deflated...


Yes very much when my 4wd on F150 went out and in Alpena where you are 10 miles from Main road. Low air on tire to 20 psi it make though 1 foot of snow.

But on plow truck I would be cause maybe 40 psi should be ok if it not SQUASH with plow on.

Have you actually test? Try 80 psi if your tire is E load. Try drive in 2wd then lower to 40 psi you can notice difference.


----------



## MikeLawnSnowLLC

I had a family party today everyone was like oh mike you must be excited for this snow storm I'm like give me 3-5 **** give me 8 but anything more then that is a disaster labor costs will be enormous.


----------



## Moonlighter

Well I want to crawl into a deep dark hole and come out when it is over...lol. I don't think in my 14years plowing I have ever seen that much snow in one shot before, if I have I put the memory in a dark place where it would never surface. Thunder snow is cool for all of about 2 seconds after that it gets scary weird. Guess I am spending the day at the shop tomorrow making sure my truck is ready to go, plus the snow blower and extra fuel. Hopefully we all get through this without killing any trucks and or equipment.


----------



## Lightningllc

Danhoe;1221021 said:


> Let me know if you need loaders or trucks to haul away after the storm. Have a 430D, 950 & 980 Cats and can get trains, leads, quads or smaller dumps. Have a few dump sites lined up also. Dan


Dan,

I seen you heading down 23 the other day, You have my numbers we might need help with loaders depending, I wish jay had his loader out here but its down at the mall for cut n care.

If we get alot I have enough work in south lyon and new hudson for you and your loader, The one big site is by your parnets street well just south alittle.

Call me if you want.


----------



## Milwaukee

PowersTree;1220937 said:


> Who is into offroading?? Anyone here frequent GL4X4.com?
> 
> Once we're all done working, I wanna go snow bogging at the Mounds, in MT Morris.
> 
> Anyone else wanna meet up out there?


I am on there GL4x4.com

I don't think my Explorer with highway tires would like snow bog.


----------



## Lightningllc

OMG!!!!!! I just read about the storm of 1978 holy sh$$$$$t .


Xpress please tell me your not serious about the 1978 history books:realmad:

I pray to god we do not get that 

I am seriously dreading these numbers I mean I wish we were plowing but seriously this sounds like last year when it hit D.C., This is serious and no joking 15-20 inches of snow is gonna shut things down and it is gonna take days to clear everything out.


GOOGLE 1978 MICHIGAN SNOWFALL


----------



## Milwaukee

Lightningllc;1221224 said:


> OMG!!!!!! I just read about the storm of 1978 holy sh$$$$$t .
> 
> Xpress please tell me your not serious about the 1978 history books:realmad:
> 
> I pray to god we do not get that
> 
> I am seriously dreading these numbers I mean I wish we were plowing but seriously this sounds like last year when it hit D.C., This is serious and no joking 15-20 inches of snow is gonna shut things down and it is gonna take days to clear everything out.
> 
> GOOGLE 1978 MICHIGAN SNOWFALL


End google and didn't find what I want but found good pictures

http://www.midmichiganweather.com/1978blizzard.html


----------



## Lightningllc

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Great_Blizzard_of_1978


----------



## Lightningllc

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/North_American_blizzard_of_1999


----------



## VIPHGM

I found this on the internet.. not 100% sure how accurate it is but i figured i would post it up

I was looking at Detroit's top 6 snowstorms, and decided to pull up SFC maps for the dates:

April 6th, 1886 (24.5 inches)
Note: It amazes me how far south and east this storm was. Too bad this is the only data we have!

December 2nd, 1974 (19.3 inches)
Note: QPF-DTX: 1.74 inches, QPF-CLE: 1.89 inches, QPF-IWX: 0.21 inches, QPF-IND: 0.16 inches, QPF-GRR: 0.03 inches, QPF-LOT: 0.46 inches, QPF-BUF: 0.04 inches

March 5th, 1900 (16.1 inches)
Note: The date preceding and following this event showed no significant low pressure. Either the date is incorrect, or this was a significant overrunning event. Temperatures appear to be in the low 30's.

March 1st, 1900 (14.0 inches)

December 19th, 1929 (13.8 inches)

February 13th, 1894 (12.8 inches)

Several of the low centers were well to the south/east of Detroit, and none were deeper than 990mb. The March 5th, 1900 event is interesting given the amount of snow compared to SFC temps and placement of the SFC features. December 2nd, 1974 is also interesting as areas outside of DTW and CLE seen anywhere from 0.04 to 0.41 inches of QPF - in other words, it appears to have been a rather localized band (aided by Lake Erie and Lake Huron?) oriented across that area. CLE added an additional 0.90 inches of QPF, and BUF added another 1.0 inches the next day.

also the website i had found this on: http://www.stormtrack.org/forum/showthread.php?22471-Record-Snowfall-Detroit


----------



## Danhoe

Storm of 1978,I was plowing with a 1973 F350 and a D2 Cat dozer and Holloway was contracted by Oakland County to plow roads with 988 Cat loaders. My Dad was running his Allis Chalmers HD11 the size of a D6 down the Travis Road and Martindale Road clearing in 2 passes. Don't remember how many days of school we missed.


----------



## ajslands

Lightningllc;1221224 said:


> OMG!!!!!! I just read about the storm of 1978 holy sh$$$$$t .
> 
> Xpress please tell me your not serious about the 1978 history books:realmad:
> 
> I pray to god we do not get that
> 
> I am seriously dreading these numbers I mean I wish we were plowing but seriously this sounds like last year when it hit D.C., This is serious and no joking 15-20 inches of snow is gonna shut things down and it is gonna take days to clear everything out.
> 
> GOOGLE 1978 MICHIGAN SNOWFALL


I hope they Cancel school 

Just have to be prepared and hope nothing breaks.
"what ever happens, happens their is nothing we can do except be ready"

Oh it'd probably would be wise to save some of those numbers in that emergency call list thread.

Xpress you said we're getting another 8" Saturday :laughing:


----------



## 24v6spd

MikeLawnSnowLLC;1221182 said:


> I had a family party today everyone was like oh mike you must be excited for this snow storm I'm like give me 3-5 **** give me 8 but anything more then that is a disaster labor costs will be enormous.


Little do they know!


----------



## TheXpress2002

ajslands;1221364 said:


> I hope they Cancel school
> 
> Just have to be prepared and hope nothing breaks.
> "what ever happens, happens their is nothing we can do except be ready"
> 
> Oh it'd probably would be wise to save some of those numbers in that emergency call list thread.
> 
> Xpress you said we're getting another 8" Saturday :laughing:


No I did not......

.......yet


----------



## Lightningllc

... Winter storm watch remains in effect from tuesday afternoon *through wednesday evening... * impacts... * * travel and commerce across the watch area may be severely *impacted by heavy snow and considerable blowing and drifting *snow tuesday night and wednesday. ** highway closures lasting more than several hours possible. *some secondary roads could become temporarily impassible. ** numerous event cancellations including school closures *possible... *as well as flight delays and cancellations. *hazardous weather... * * heavy snow is possible across the watch area with the *potential for totals in excess of a foot by wednesday *evening. ** northerly winds will ramp up into the 20 to 30 mph range with *higher gusts tuesday night... Continuing into wednesday. *considerable blowing snow is expected with blizzard or near *blizzard conditions possible. ** some adjustments in track and intensity are still possible *with this system. Please continue to monitor later forecasts. *precautionary/preparedness actions... * * a winter storm watch is issued when severe winter weather is *possible... *but not imminent. Prepare now by placing a winter *weather survival kit in your car... *which includes but is not *limited to blankets... *jumper cables... *flashlight... *and *extra clothing to keep dry


----------



## IC-Smoke

PowersTree;1220937 said:


> Who is into offroading?? Anyone here frequent GL4X4.com?
> 
> Once we're all done working, I wanna go snow bogging at the Mounds, in MT Morris.
> 
> Anyone else wanna meet up out there?


Im not on GL4x4 but Im planning on breaking out the old M37 to take down the roads in the evening!

here is a photo from the last 4" blowing storm we received awhile ago.


----------



## eatonpaving

IC-Smoke;1221488 said:


> Im not on GL4x4 but Im planning on breaking out the old M37 to take down the roads in the evening!
> 
> here is a photo from the last 4" blowing storm we received awhile ago.


that bad boy needs a plow.....


----------



## IC-Smoke

eatonpaving;1221502 said:


> that bad boy needs a plow.....


haha it would be pretty cool but no power steering or heat.... Ill stick to the new truck! I need to get around to painted and restoring it back to OD green and the correct unit marks


----------



## Allor Outdoor

Awesome....Channel 4 just said a "wet, heavy snow, that will be tough to treat"

I just want to fast forward to friday


----------



## Lightningllc

This would be a perfect time to get paid from everyone that owes us.


----------



## newhere

Lightningllc;1221551 said:


> This would be a perfect time to get paid from everyone that owes us.


wow, just what i was thinking!

lets be real though, its just going to trickle in over the next month


----------



## terrapro

Allor Outdoor;1221546 said:


> Awesome....Channel 4 just said a "wet, heavy snow, that will be tough to treat"
> 
> I just want to fast forward to friday


How is it going to wet at well below 32deg? I think it will be a light fluff.


----------



## goinggreen

Hoping for a fluffy snow renting a skidsteer monday hopefully they stil have one left


----------



## lawnprolawns

I just read the last ten pages of this thread. Why.. i dont know.

My conclusion and thoughts: If it's snowing like this, no one is going to expect everything to remain clean and clear. Residentials aren't going to expect their drives to be done right away. I think the most important thing to do is obviously keep on plowing, and as long as you make an appearance to your sites, they'll appreciate it. 

I'm planning on having one guy doing driveways non-stop. No shoveling, just keeping the drives open. It's in our contract that sidewalks will be done later in this scenario. One guy will bounce back and fourth from the skid steer in a parking lot, to some sidewalks we plow with an ATV. Otherwise we'll lose the sidewalks and not find them 'til spring. The other three of us will keep plowing our smaller sites, over and over again. 

I think we'll make it through the storm. Trucks were checked over tonight. Noticed a few low fluid levels and topped them off. A couple plow leaks here and there which need some more investigating, but that's what a bottle of fluid is for. Need some new wiper blades and 3 new cutting edges. Gotta tighten a few bolts, mix some 2-stroke, and fuel up the skid steer... 

... and that's just until the snow falls, then there will be 100 other items to take care of!

As for where all the snow will go. BTSOOM. (Beats the sh!t out of me).. learned that one from a college prof... haha. Back on track now- I already have some huge piles at the end of driveways. Much more and I'll block the garage. Looks like we'll be backing in and pushing out. Most of our commercial sites have some room, but this would fill it up quick. We shall see. Could get interesting. Maybe when this is all done we can make some cool snow forts or something. Haven't done that in a while. I made one with dad's tractor about 10 years ago and while I was inside it with the tractor, it caved in on me. Probably could have killed me.. and I was only 10. Live and learn.


----------



## BowTieServices

I am Heading up to Michigan Monday 1-31-2010 With 4 Plow Trucks, 2 Skid Steers and a Small Backhoe I can Be reached Via E-Mail At [email protected] or telephone either at 804-400-5242 or 804-878-7793 I am looking to sub for someone or help out seems like you need it. I will bring enough drivers to keep the trucks and Machines going 24-7 I have insurance and will respond to whomever Needs us. First come first serve. Good Luck See you there David


----------



## goinggreen

Need some help on a decision on a large amount of forclosed properties needing snow removal. I know alot of people deal with this kind of stuff just wondering if it is just a waste of time and money. I have a guy that has 51 properties in the lansing area but you have to take like 20-25 pics of each job for the bank. Pay is 13.00 dollars per property i have to pay for salt 2lbs per stop. would be a great amount of work for me with mowing in the summer. I just want to hear everyones opinion on this. thanks


----------



## goinggreen

BowTieServices;1221663 said:


> I am Heading up to Michigan Monday 1-31-2010 With 4 Plow Trucks, 2 Skid Steers and a Small Backhoe I can Be reached Via E-Mail At [email protected] or telephone either at 804-400-5242 or 804-878-7793 I am looking to sub for someone or help out seems like you need it. I will bring enough drivers to keep the trucks and Machines going 24-7 I have insurance and will respond to whomever Needs us. First come first serve. Good Luck See you there David


Not to be rude but it sounds like alot of us here have everything under control but i know people around this state wont be ready at all. looks like the lower part of mi will see the heaviest amounts of snow. Hope you find someone that needs help i wish i had all that equipment just sitting around


----------



## Luther

lawnprolawns;1221659 said:


> My conclusion and thoughts: If it's snowing like this, no one is going to expect everything to remain clean and clear.


Wrong conclusion! :laughing:

I expect you to keep my sites clean & clear throughout the day.

I'll help by getting a bonus loader delivered to the largest of your group. Thumbs Up

Unless you don't think you'll need it. I can always put it somewhere else.....


----------



## lawnprolawns

Are you serious? That would be fun lol. I might wave some cash in his face to have him follow me around for the rest of my sites.


----------



## Leisure Time LC

lawnprolawns;1221781 said:


> Are you serious? That would be fun lol. I might wave some cash in his face to have him follow me around for the rest of my sites.


He can follow me around to


----------



## TheXpress2002

Good Morning,

This will be the only update until this evening as I obviously will be out and about.

Over night tonight the first round of snow will drop a solid 2-3 inches on the area. Most likely south of M59

Tomorrow the only change to the forecast is the fact the system will move into the area around 4pm

Besides that a solid 12-16 inches will fall Tuesday night through Wednesday from M59 to I94 The heaviest snowfall will be occurring during the morning rush Wednesday.

I am sticking to the higher end of the totals until I actually see anything else except snow.

So to summarize......

2-3 inches early tomorrow morning (ending around the morning rush)

12-16 inches late Tuesday through Wednesday night (until I see sleet)

I will update somewhere around 5pm

I really dont want to look past this storm but there is potential for a clipper over the weekend. There is another storm next Tuesday that is a carbon copy to the one coming tomorrow. (see below)


----------



## Luther

Too much of a good thing??


----------



## cretebaby

TCLA;1221825 said:


> Too _mulch_ of a good thing??


Fixed it. :laughing:


----------



## Luther

cretebaby;1221834 said:


> Fixed it. :laughing:


You're crazy man!! :laughing:

You notice these other guys wanting to commandeer one of my loaders? :laughing:

Hope all goes well for you bro during all this action!


----------



## cretebaby

TCLA;1221851 said:


> You're crazy man!! :laughing:
> 
> You notice these other guys wanting to commandeer one of my loaders? :laughing:
> 
> Hope all goes well for you bro during all this action!


Dear Lord......

Please prepare us for the whooping we are _aboot_ to receive.

Amen.


----------



## flykelley

TheXpress2002;1221804 said:


> Good Morning,
> 
> This will be the only update until this evening as I obviously will be out and about.
> 
> Over night tonight the first round of snow will drop a solid 2-3 inches on the area. Most likely south of M59
> 
> Tomorrow the only change to the forecast is the fact the system will move into the area around 4pm
> 
> Besides that a solid 12-16 inches will fall Tuesday night through Wednesday from M59 to I94 The heaviest snowfall will be occurring during the morning rush Wednesday.
> 
> I am sticking to the higher end of the totals until I actually see anything else except snow.
> 
> So to summarize......
> 
> 2-3 inches early tomorrow morning (ending around the morning rush)
> 
> 12-16 inches late Tuesday through Wednesday night (until I see sleet)
> 
> I will update somewhere around 5pm
> 
> I really dont want to look past this storm but there is potential for a clipper over the weekend. There is another storm next Tuesday that is a carbon copy to the one coming tomorrow. (see below)


Xpress Thanks for the update but PLEASE not another large storm next week.

Thanks Mike


----------



## alternative

^seriously...the weekend? next tues? How about we just worry about tomorrow and see if we all survive that, then worry about more snow. If all this hits as talked about, it could just stop now and i would be happy just waiting until spring to work again. Getting sick of cold winter weather.


----------



## TheXpress2002

alternative;1221869 said:


> ^seriously...the weekend? next tues? How about we just worry about tomorrow and see if we all survive that, then worry about more snow. If all this hits as talked about, it could just stop now and i would be happy just waiting until spring to work again. Getting sick of cold winter weather.


I was very hesitant to post it and bring it up but......it might play a role for some people tomorrow on where they put the snow and how they put it.


----------



## Jason Pallas

I'm outta room for snow on most of my accounts now. I don't even want to think about dealing with one of these let alone TWO. This blows. Forget the resis - I have no idea where where we're going to put the the snow. FML


----------



## PlowingMI

As one that has not encountered a storm like this in my plowing career, I am anxiously waiting, but shaking at the same time...... my biggest thoughts are where can I put this snow and please truck don't fail me now!!!!!!!! 

Xpress - The updates are much appreciated


----------



## bigjeeping

Can't wait!!!!!


----------



## Tango

TheXpress2002;1221873 said:


> I was very hesitant to post it and bring it up but......it might play a role for some people tomorrow on where they put the snow and how they put it.


Exactly my thought


----------



## Jason Pallas

I guess the only "blessing" at this point is that it will be a longer duration event...... meaning it will give us a better op to plow with the storm. I will most likely send crews out at 4am Wed morn and have them circle (do) their routes until it finishes. They should be done be thurs am / 24 hrs - I hope. Your plans?


----------



## Luther

bigjeeping;1221954 said:


> Can't wait!!!!!


Slow down there jeeping! :laughing:

This will be very challenging....


----------



## Stuffdeer

Jason Pallas;1222001 said:


> I guess the only "blessing" at this point is that it will be a longer duration event...... meaning it will give us a better op to plow with the storm. I will most likely send crews out at 4am Wed morn and have them circle (do) their routes until it finishes. They should be done be thurs am / 24 hrs - I hope. Your plans?


I might get a plow in Tuesday night to open the accounts back up before they close if it is snowing as hard as they say it will. Then take a quick nap, and start again at 4 as well.


----------



## BowTieServices

No ill feelings taken I have accounts here in VA but no snow in site Figured rather than have the equipt. sit ill bring it up, If theres a need and put it to good use DM


----------



## P&M Landscaping

I'm just hoping no ice mixes in with this snow. All the local weather guys are saying wet and heavy with ice.... This is going to be ugly. Got a great call this morning, getting paid good to drive someone else's truck and get to use it on my accounts.... Seems like a win win to me.. Idk if the Jeep would have made it


----------



## terrapro

What happened to the 2-3" tonight? Not that I care much.


----------



## 24v6spd

Does anyone know if Bostick Truck in Pontiac is still open and selling Western parts? I keep calling and getting no awnser.


----------



## smoore45

terrapro;1222048 said:


> What happened to the 2-3" tonight? Not that I care much.


I have 2-4 still forecasted for my area for tonight. I think it is supposed to stay farther south. I will be pushing piles WAY back tonight.


----------



## Strictly Snow

24v6spd;1222096 said:


> Does anyone know if Bostick Truck in Pontiac is still open and selling Western parts? I keep calling and getting no awnser.


I have the same problem. They are still open. Depending on what u need and where u are there is John R spring in Troy or Angelos-supplies too. I have no luck with Bostick


----------



## 24v6spd

Strictly Snow;1222119 said:


> I have the same problem. They are still open.


Must be a problem with their phone lines.


----------



## timsteinman30

ice on tuesday is south of toledo oh. no fear liquid is here.


----------



## axl

Just got this in an email from my buddy who does all my graphic design I thought it was hilarious LOL :laughing::crying: that pretty much sums up my emotions in order


----------



## Lightningllc

Little birdie just told me salt shortage


----------



## alternative

There may be after this event...Morton is getting low.!


----------



## Luther

That's why I don't use Morton.

They failed the trades during the last shortage.


----------



## Glockshot73!

Going to be an exciting experience to be around for a storm like this, not to exciting to be in the snow biz at this point but , ya can't write mother nature a letter asking her to drop the snow totals. Ill be oput getting ready for the storm the rest of the day today and tomm, I have a skid reserved, and a 70 yard dump truck on call, may the snow gods be with us and if anybody needs help, plow truck4, skid, dump services feel free to contact me, info is chris gellisch 586 219-1133.


On a lighter note is the pepperspray you can buy at meijer any good, my gf just got a job working downtown for little cesars complaint department at the fox, she works shifts from 130- 11 pm and would like to get her somthing to protect her a bit, after all my job is keeping customers and my gf happy and safe, thought I woulkd get your guys input on pepper spray and other easy to use defence tactics


----------



## TheXpress2002

NWS servers have crashed...........:laughing:


----------



## P&M Landscaping

TheXpress2002;1222306 said:


> NWS servers have crashed...........:laughing:


Do you think we will be seeing any icing out of this storm, or is it going to be a fluffy powder?


----------



## 24v6spd

TheXpress2002;1222306 said:


> NWS servers have crashed...........:laughing:


I thought so, site has been really slow since yesterday.


----------



## 24v6spd

Dodgetruckman731;1222283 said:


> Going to be an exciting experience to be around for a storm like this, not to exciting to be in the snow biz at this point but , ya can't write mother nature a letter asking her to drop the snow totals. Ill be oput getting ready for the storm the rest of the day today and tomm, I have a skid reserved, and a 70 yard dump truck on call, may the snow gods be with us and if anybody needs help, plow truck4, skid, dump services feel free to contact me, info is chris gellisch 586 219-1133.
> 
> On a lighter note is the pepperspray you can buy at meijer any good, my gf just got a job working downtown for little cesars complaint department at the fox, she works shifts from 130- 11 pm and would like to get her somthing to protect her a bit, after all my job is keeping customers and my gf happy and safe, thought I woulkd get your guys input on pepper spray and other easy to use defence tactics


 Have her take a CPL class and buy a Glock.


----------



## Jason Pallas

TheXpress2002;1222306 said:


> NWS servers have crashed...........:laughing:


Seems all weather related sites are either REALLY slow or crashed. I wish all the "accident watchers" would just step back a bit. We've got jobs to do.


----------



## Patrick34

*Sub Needed*

I have a commercial office building in Auburn Hills, looking for a sub-contractor to plow. If anyone is interested, feel free to send me an email at [email protected].

Thanks, good luck to everyone this week guys.


----------



## Bigrd1

All I can say is the gas stations better keep their coffee pots full it's going to be a long few days!


----------



## TheXpress2002

There is a special request this afternoon from a little girl who did not play nice in the sandbox and is grounded from playing with her friends. We all still love her though. You know who you are.


North of 96 into GR you are on the edge of a foot of snow for the storm total through Wednesday. With the initial snowfall overnight tonight some will be lake enhanced. Without taking into consideration the lake enhancement a solid 2 inches should fall. The main event will produce 10-12 inches Muskegon to96, from 96 to Hastings will see 12-14 inches of snow, Hastings to I94 a solid 15 inches, then 94 to our parking lot will be 15-20 inches.

On the backside of the storm lake effect snows will kick into gear.


----------



## fourspeedfish

Dodgetruckman731;1222283 said:


> On a lighter note is the pepperspray you can buy at meijer any good, my gf just got a job working downtown for little cesars complaint department at the fox, she works shifts from 130- 11 pm and would like to get her somthing to protect her a bit, after all my job is keeping customers and my gf happy and safe, thought I woulkd get your guys input on pepper spray and other easy to use defence tactics


Check out foxlabs.com. I believe it to be some of the better stuff out there.


----------



## jomama45

TheXpress2002;1222515 said:


> There is a special request this afternoon from a little boy who did not play nice in the sandbox and is grounded from playing with his friends. We all still love him though. You know who you are.


:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## Luther

TheXpress2002;1222515 said:


> There is a special request this afternoon from a little girl who did not play nice in the sandbox and is grounded from playing with his friends. We all still love him though. You know who you are.


Fixed it for you. :laughing:


----------



## TheXpress2002

TCLA;1222559 said:


> Fixed it for you. :laughing:


The gender change surgery has taken place


----------



## 2FAST4U

TheXpress2002;1222515 said:


> There is a special request this afternoon from a little girl who did not play nice in the sandbox and is grounded from playing with her friends. We all still love him though. You know who you are.
> 
> North of 96 into GR you are on the edge of a foot of snow for the storm total through Wednesday. With the initial snowfall overnight tonight some will be lake enhanced. Without taking into consideration the lake enhancement a solid 2 inches should fall. The main event will produce 10-12 inches Muskegon to96, from 96 to Hastings will see 12-14 inches of snow, Hastings to I94 a solid 15 inches, then 94 to the border will be 15-20 inches.
> 
> On the backside of the storm lake effect snows will kick into gear.


The border being Ohio right? Please don't say Canada!!!!


----------



## Joneser

I'm looking to buy a semi load of ice melter (Dragon Melt or similar). Do you know who I can contact for a good price? I'm in Oakland County.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## TheXpress2002

2FAST4U;1222581 said:


> The border being Ohio right? Please don't say Canada!!!!


post updated


----------



## Matson Snow

TheXpress2002;1222515 said:


> There is a special request this afternoon from a little girl who did not play nice in the sandbox and is grounded from playing with her friends. We all still love him though. You know who you are.
> 
> North of 96 into GR you are on the edge of a foot of snow for the storm total through Wednesday. With the initial snowfall overnight tonight some will be lake enhanced. Without taking into consideration the lake enhancement a solid 2 inches should fall. The main event will produce 10-12 inches Muskegon to96, from 96 to Hastings will see 12-14 inches of snow, Hastings to I94 a solid 15 inches, then 94 to the border will be 15-20 inches.
> 
> On the backside of the storm lake effect snows will kick into gear.


:laughing::laughing:.....I think its Time For Her To Come Back..........:waving:


----------



## Matson Snow

Joneser;1222586 said:


> I'm looking to buy a semi load of ice melter (Dragon Melt or similar). Do you know who I can contact for a good price? I'm in Oakland County.
> Thanks in advance.


TCLA can help you out.......248-684-2028


----------



## Bigrd1

Joneser;1222586 said:


> I'm looking to buy a semi load of ice melter (Dragon Melt or similar). Do you know who I can contact for a good price? I'm in Oakland County.
> Thanks in advance.


Try John deere landscapes they have pretty good prices.


----------



## TheXpress2002

I am getting bored with this storm already. Lets move on to next Tuesday:redbouncepurplebou:bluebounc

Trying to get an update to everyone. Sites are slow as hell and the models are taking forever to load


----------



## VIPHGM

Everything is washed, cleaned, filled up, topped off, moved into position and is ready to go!!!! I say bring it... i want to see what mother nature has to offer... i want people to be afraid of this... get the low- ballers out of the game... and show customers what true snow companies do.... and maybe get snow prices to go back to were they should be for next year!!!!

I will have a skid steer available to help with moving and relocating snow piles around if anyone needs help don't hesitate to ask... were located in Rochester hills and service all surrounding city's 248-379-5358


----------



## goinggreen

Everything ready here too. Picking up the skidsteer tommorrow morning lets get the midnight oil burning. anyone know anybody selling a pallet of rock salt under 250.00 let me know thanks


----------



## Strictly Snow

Must be people are preparing for the pending storm 2 of the gas stations near me are out of Gasoline another is limiting fillups


----------



## TheXpress2002

UPDATE:

Ok.......

Tonight: Snow will begin around midnight. Snowfall rates will be moderate. Snow should end around 9am

I94 south around 4 inches of snow (possible 5 inches to the west)

I94 to M59 around 3 inches of snow (possible 4 inches to the west)

M59 north maybe an inch


Tomorrow:

Snow will begin around 7pm. Snowfall rates will be through the roof. Snow will not taper off until Wednesday around 5 pm 

I94 south 10-12 inches (some sleet may mix in)

I94 to I96 13-15 inches (may be adjusting higher)

I96 to M59 15 inches+ 

M59 north around 12 inches

These totals are still very much subject to change, especially during the day Wednesday.

Winds will be in excess of 30 mph

Temps Wednesday night will be below zero.

__________________________________________________________________

I need everyone to understand PLEASE make efforts to accommodate more snow after Wednesday. This is going to be a huge issue going forward the next 10-14 days


----------



## terrapro

Strictly Snow;1222679 said:


> Must be people are panicked the gas stations near me are out of Gasoline


What! That is crazy. People won't be driving anywhere so why do they need more gas then usually?

I was gassing my 1ton up (because I actually need to) and the guy on the other pump had to say "you guys aren't going to be sleeping the next couple days"


----------



## dfd9

TheXpress2002;1222515 said:


> There is a special request this afternoon from a little girl who did not play nice in the sandbox and is grounded from playing with her friends. We all still love her though. You know who you are.
> 
> North of 96 into GR you are on the edge of a foot of snow for the storm total through Wednesday. With the initial snowfall overnight tonight some will be lake enhanced. Without taking into consideration the lake enhancement a solid 2 inches should fall. The main event will produce 10-12 inches Muskegon to96, from 96 to Hastings will see 12-14 inches of snow, Hastings to I94 a solid 15 inches, then 94 to our parking lot will be 15-20 inches.
> 
> On the backside of the storm lake effect snows will kick into gear.


Boy am I confused. Or is it girl?

You sure are a great guy, I\'d love to meet you sometime.


----------



## VIPHGM

TheXpress2002;1222697 said:


> UPDATE:
> 
> Ok.......
> 
> Tonight: Snow will begin around midnight. Snowfall rates will be moderate. Snow should end around 9am
> 
> I94 south around 4 inches of snow (possible 5 inches to the west)
> 
> I94 to M59 around 3 inches of snow (possible 4 inches to the west)
> 
> M59 north maybe an inch
> 
> Tomorrow:
> 
> Snow will begin around 7pm. Snowfall rates will be through the roof. Snow will not taper off until Wednesday around 5 pm
> 
> I94 south 10-12 inches (some sleet may mix in)
> 
> I94 to I96 13-15 inches (may be adjusting higher)
> 
> I96 to M59 15 inches+
> 
> M59 north around 12 inches
> 
> These totals are still very much subject to change, especially during the day Wednesday.
> 
> Winds will be in excess of 30 mph
> 
> Temps Wednesday night will be below zero.


A little sad and disappointed... After all this talk and hype about the snow of the year and worst storm yada yada..... was kind of hoping to hit the 18- 20+" mark....


----------



## caitlyncllc

TheXpress2002;1222697 said:


> UPDATE:
> 
> Ok.......
> 
> Tonight: Snow will begin around midnight. Snowfall rates will be moderate. Snow should end around 9am
> 
> I94 south around 4 inches of snow (possible 5 inches to the west)
> 
> I94 to M59 around 3 inches of snow (possible 4 inches to the west)
> 
> M59 north maybe an inch
> 
> Tomorrow:
> 
> Snow will begin around 7pm. Snowfall rates will be through the roof. Snow will not taper off until Wednesday around 5 pm
> 
> I94 south 10-12 inches (some sleet may mix in)
> 
> I94 to I96 13-15 inches (may be adjusting higher)
> 
> I96 to M59 15 inches+
> 
> M59 north around 12 inches
> 
> These totals are still very much subject to change, especially during the day Wednesday.
> 
> Winds will be in excess of 30 mph
> 
> Temps Wednesday night will be below zero.
> 
> __________________________________________________________________
> 
> I need everyone to understand PLEASE make efforts to accommodate more snow after Wednesday. This is going to be a huge issue going forward the next 10-14 days


Can't say "Thank You" enough for all the updates. Saves me a ton of time watching and lookin and scratchin my head. :salute:


----------



## TheXpress2002

VIPHGM;1222719 said:


> A little sad and disappointed... After all this talk and hype about the snow of the year and worst storm yada yada..... was kind of hoping to hit the 18- 20+" mark....


Jeez its 20 inches within a 30 hour period. We are still 36 hours away from the Wednesday totals that are sure to change and those totals should be higher.


----------



## MikeLawnSnowLLC

Watch out Metro I'm gunning for you!! LOL Got interviewed today by Channel 4 does that mean i get to put the As Seen On Tv logo on my signature?


----------



## VIPHGM

TheXpress2002;1222735 said:


> Jeez its 20 inches within a 30 hour period. We are still 36 hours away from the Wednesday totals that are sure to change and those totals should be higher.


We need a FB like button on here... lol

Sounds good to me!!!!! Hey Thanks Xpress for all the updates.... its always good to have the inside facts about the weather... Very much appreciated


----------



## terrapro

I am just glad to be back into the winter routine not that .5" every other night crap. Lets get it on.


----------



## Plow Dude

I personally think this storm is over hyped and we'll probably end up getting half the amount they are calling for. 1-2" tonight into tomorrow and 8" tomorrow night, at least in my area.


----------



## terrapro

I am just glad to be back into the winter routine not that .5" every other night crap. Lets get it on.


----------



## terrapro

Sorry weird double post.


----------



## eatonpaving

taking a close look at the radar, it looks like the snow heading this way tonight is filling in on the backside, so when it starts it might not stop till wednesday night.....its snowing in hillsdale now.......i know you all know but just in case you have not walked in 20 inches of snow and 30 mph winds..take extra stuff to ware in case of a break down.....i fell thru the ice one year hunting and had to walk back to my truck(1982) over a mile, i was soaked from head to toe, it was 12 degrees out....if it was not for the training i had i would have not made it out.....TAKE EXTRA **** WITH YOU....


----------



## TheXpress2002

Plow Dude;1222814 said:


> I personally think this storm is over hyped and we'll probably end up getting half the amount they are calling for. 1-2" tonight into tomorrow and 8" tomorrow night, at least in my area.


Everyone is entitled to their own opinion.


----------



## Greenstar lawn

MikeLawnSnowLLC;1222753 said:


> Watch out Metro I'm gunning for you!! LOL Got interviewed today by Channel 4 does that mean i get to put the As Seen On Tv logo on my signature?


lol i thought that truck looked familiar. Right place at the right time huh?


----------



## michigancutter

Well just picked up 2 simplicity snow blowers. 4 strokes too, got to love that. no mixing gases.
They are the snow series with 6.5 hp briggs not those chinese ones. got them out the door for 400.00 a piece. Im usually a toro guy but couldnt pass up the deal. Let u guys know if they make it through the storm. 
Thanks xpress for the all the updates on this nightmare comming. I do appreciate
Be safe the next couple days and make sure to have a tow rope or chain in the truck. lots of extra money to be made pulling cars out of ditches.lol 200 a pop all night long


----------



## timsteinman30

MikeLawnSnowLLC;1222753 said:


> Watch out Metro I'm gunning for you!! LOL Got interviewed today by Channel 4 does that mean i get to put the As Seen On Tv logo on my signature?


do you have a link to see the video??


----------



## Plow Dude

michigancutter;1222879 said:


> Well just picked up 2 simplicity snow blowers. 4 strokes too, got to love that. no mixing gases.
> They are the snow series with 6.5 hp briggs not those chinese ones. got them out the door for 400.00 a piece. Im usually a toro guy but couldnt pass up the deal. Let u guys know if they make it through the storm.
> Thanks xpress for the all the updates on this nightmare comming. I do appreciate
> Be safe the next couple days and make sure to have a tow rope or chain in the truck. lots of extra money to be made pulling cars out of ditches.lol 200 a pop all night long


Just my humble opinion. Not trying to take anything away from ya and I always appreciate your forecasts. Accuweather is calling for 8" on next Monday.


----------



## smoore45

So Xpress, why do you suppose they haven't upgraded us to a Warning yet?


----------



## Plow Dude

> Everyone is entitled to their own opinion
> 
> Just my humble opinion. Not trying to take anything away from ya and I always appreciate your forecasts. Accuweather is calling for 8" next Monday.
> 
> Do you plow St. Thomas A Becket, Express?


----------



## alternative

Plow Dude;1222814 said:


> I personally think this storm is over hyped and we'll probably end up getting half the amount they are calling for. 1-2" tonight into tomorrow and 8" tomorrow night, at least in my area.


I agree... and lets hope so. I dont like seeing 12-20" predicted- thats just an insane amount of snow for one event.


----------



## magnatrac

Ok a heavy frost it is then:laughing: I hope you have all your sprinkler blow outs done !!!

, shaun


----------



## smoore45

F**k, look at the radar! I could use 3-5" tonight like I could use a hole in the head. That'll help make the piles smaller....


----------



## eatonpaving

smoore45;1222955 said:


> f**k, look at the radar! I could use 3-5" tonight like i could use a hole in the head. That'll help make the piles smaller....


not really, but it will make the lot smaller........


----------



## Stuffdeer

michigancutter;1222879 said:


> Well just picked up 2 simplicity snow blowers. 4 strokes too, got to love that. no mixing gases.
> They are the snow series with 6.5 hp briggs not those chinese ones. got them out the door for 400.00 a piece. Im usually a toro guy but couldnt pass up the deal. Let u guys know if they make it through the storm.
> Thanks xpress for the all the updates on this nightmare comming. I do appreciate
> Be safe the next couple days and make sure to have a tow rope or chain in the truck. lots of extra money to be made pulling cars out of ditches.lol 200 a pop all night long


Already planned on this, loaded chains and tow rope haha


----------



## 24v6spd

michigancutter;1222879 said:


> Well just picked up 2 simplicity snow blowers. 4 strokes too, got to love that. no mixing gases.
> They are the snow series with 6.5 hp briggs not those chinese ones. got them out the door for 400.00 a piece. Im usually a toro guy but couldnt pass up the deal. Let u guys know if they make it through the storm.
> Thanks xpress for the all the updates on this nightmare comming. I do appreciate
> Be safe the next couple days and make sure to have a tow rope or chain in the truck. lots of extra money to be made pulling cars out of ditches.lol 200 a pop all night long


Sounds like a great deal. I wouldn't mind picking up a couple at that price LOL.


----------



## 24v6spd

eatonpaving;1222853 said:


> taking a close look at the radar, it looks like the snow heading this way tonight is filling in on the backside, so when it starts it might not stop till wednesday night.....its snowing in hillsdale now.......i know you all know but just in case you have not walked in 20 inches of snow and 30 mph winds..take extra stuff to ware in case of a break down.....i fell thru the ice one year hunting and had to walk back to my truck(1982) over a mile, i was soaked from head to toe, it was 12 degrees out....if it was not for the training i had i would have not made it out.....TAKE EXTRA **** WITH YOU....


I was thinking the same thing looking at the radar.


----------



## TheXpress2002

smoore45;1222898 said:


> So Xpress, why do you suppose they haven't upgraded us to a Warning yet?


I will give you the watered down tirade version.

They are slow as molasses when it comes to getting anything done. They under estimate everything. They are never willing to go out on a limb and state EXACTLY what COULD happen, they beat around the bush........

.....the other version is an expletive laced tirade


----------



## TheXpress2002

Plow Dude;1222902 said:


> Everyone is entitled to their own opinion
> 
> Just my humble opinion. Not trying to take anything away from ya and I always appreciate your forecasts. Accuweather is calling for 8" next Monday.
> 
> Do you plow St. Thomas A Becket, Express?
> 
> 
> 
> No, I do the office building next door and the condo complex on the other side.
Click to expand...


----------



## irlandscaper

express, you are a god among snowplowers, we are truely greatful. On that note, I really hope your wrong this time... But if not, we are cocked, locked, and ready to rock!!!


----------



## saltoftheearth

May the Lord keep all of you safe through the long hours ahead.


----------



## Frosty12

Wait, is it supposed to snow this week?


----------



## lawnprolawns

I just washed my truck, hopefully that'll make the totals come down a bit.

For something besides weather discussion, how about a quick pic I snapped Saturday? Gotta get one with the whole fleet eventually, but we can't afford to have all the guys travel to the same place at once.. haha.


----------



## PlowingMI

I think I am looking for punishment.....not sure why....but I am looking at Accuweathers forecast for next week...Am i reading correctly that they are forecasting another 15 on monday and tuesday??????


----------



## TheXpress2002

PlowingMI;1223128 said:


> I think I am looking for punishment.....not sure why....but I am looking at Accuweathers forecast for next week...Am i reading correctly that they are forecasting another 15 on monday and tuesday??????


....................


----------



## lawnprolawns

TheXpress2002;1223163 said:


> ....................


FML!

These ought to sell like hotcakes:


----------



## sefh

Just remember to have extra food and fluids in the truck. If you have shoveling crews with you I'm sure they could use a few 1000 extra calories while out there.


----------



## sefh

I stopped into my local Stihl dealer tonight to get some stuff for some chainsaws. As I wait for 3 people in front of me to check out with new snow blowers, I ask the parts guy, do you have any snowblowers left. He tells me, NOPE that was our last one. Today alone they sold over 15 snowblowers and every front loader that had for rent was gone. If you don't have it now, it's too late. Most of the heavy equipment was gone before noon. Be safe everyone, and remember all of those guys with "bring it on" attitudes, YOU GOT IT and it doesn't look like we are out of the woods yet for some more snow.


----------



## Lightningllc

Wow what a day spent $900 on fuel and $2400 in parts to get every little part fixed on every truck, new tires,alternator,radiator,water pumps,2 heavy duty alternators, 2 new plow motors, 14 hoses on plows.etc. 

I went though every truck myself and made damn sure they are in top notch shape.

Started at 6 am and just got home what a day, we go though everything in the fall and need to every snowfall. 

God please spare our souls and keep us safe upon your trial and tribulations of life please keep everyone safe and bring everyone home to there families. AMEN!!!!!!!


----------



## bigjeeping

Im hoping the rest of the season will be busy for all of us... I got bill to pay!!!


----------



## TheXpress2002

Last post for tonight......see everyone tomorrow


----------



## terrapro

TheXpress2002;1223275 said:


> Last post for tonight......see everyone tomorrow


Or Friday probably 

Good luck Ryan I hope everything goes well for everyone.


----------



## PowersTree

bigjeeping;1223274 said:


> Im hoping the rest of the season will be busy for all of us... I got bill to pay!!!


I'm right there with ya!!


----------



## brookline

So what is the minimum any of you might charge to remove snow from roofs?


----------



## Lightningllc

After this snowfall if you still have energy to clear roofs, back in the day I got $125 per hour


----------



## firelwn82

Thanks to Milwauke my truck is back together and shifting like a dream. This is why plowsite is a million times better than lawn site. No way would anyone help out like they do here. Everyone be safe for the next week..... Or maybe two from the sounds of it. Off to bed all....


----------



## 2FAST4U

Well things are ready and January invoices are done. Boy did we spread the salt this month!!!!!!!!

On to this week, I'm getting ready to craw in bed and not show my face till the end of next week!!!!!! This is going to be very interesting for us, Ive never had to deal with a storm of this size but were ready as we can be. I'm praying nothing breaks and we make it through this one safe and sound.

Every one be safe and the camera is going with me this time!!!!! Hope for some good pictures. Again xpress thanks some much for all the updates, there a tremendous help.


----------



## Milwaukee

brookline;1223353 said:


> So what is the minimum any of you might charge to remove snow from roofs?


At few forum I check

$75-250 a hour. Let pray it not those lowballer who found money shovel roof.


----------



## lawnprolawns

firelwn82;1223378 said:


> Thanks to Milwauke my truck is back together and shifting like a dream. This is why plowsite is a million times better than lawn site. No way would anyone help out like they do here. Everyone be safe for the next week..... Or maybe two from the sounds of it. Off to bed all....


Dan is the man! Always very helpful. If I remember correctly he helped Xpress get a hood open on a truck with a broken cable a year or two ago also.


----------



## Milwaukee

lawnprolawns;1223448 said:


> Dan is the man! Always very helpful. If I remember correctly he helped Xpress get a hood open on a truck with a broken cable a year or two ago also.


Yes that correct I think 2-3 years ago.

Please remember spray hood latch. That one was PITA to open. Latch were ROT and lock up. End broke latch to unlock. Who know Radiator's fin are very SHARP.

Sometime I feel bury in hole when like example of this snowstorm. Everybody start text Could you get parts for truck or plowI just blew something and need back on road immediate. Like I have 2 equipments that I need repair.

I been try plan set mobile rig repair but still haven't start. But TCLA should talk with Tory about open business name Emergency Mobile repair on site with full of plow parts.


----------



## Milwaukee

firelwn82;1223378 said:


> Thanks to Milwauke my truck is back together and shifting like a dream. This is why plowsite is a million times better than lawn site. No way would anyone help out like they do here. Everyone be safe for the next week..... Or maybe two from the sounds of it. Off to bed all....


I tend stay away from Lawnsite it more Struck up unfriendly completion.


----------



## michigancutter

Stuffdeer;1222992 said:


> Already planned on this, loaded chains and tow rope haha


Yea i live in the country so they dont plow our roads, so i can sit on my street and wait for people to get stuck and this is days after the snow comes through. easily a couple hundred bucks everytime.


----------



## Jason Pallas

Milwaukee - you'd make a good business with the mobile repair thing. You're a good guy - thanks for all your help here - you're one of the good ones!


----------



## newhere

hey downriver guys, is the snow coming down yet?


----------



## Bigrd1

Accuweather is saying another 16" for next monday and tuesday... I say Bring it on!!


----------



## Luther

Is it possible to dodge the first bullet with just a salt run?? No action out there yet, but seems to be on our doorstep.

Would be nice.....



Milwaukee;1223456 said:


> I been try plan set mobile rig repair but still haven't start. But TCLA should talk with Tory about open business name Emergency Mobile repair on site with full of plow parts.


We've had many talks about this. The only problem is getting the *right* guy to run the rig.


----------



## PowersTree

Tcla, I know a perfect guy for that job.

He's worked for a few different companies, as mechanic, and in my opinion, he's one of the best all around mechanic. Whatever you throw at him, is fixed.

Pm me if you'd be interested in some contact info.


----------



## Luther

Too late for this year. I'll pm you later about who this person is. Thanks PT.

Snow now falling in Brighton, and from Ann Arbor Trail to the south. 

Doesn't look like this first batch can give us a plowable depth.


----------



## Lightningllc

well how much are we gonna get ????


----------



## Moonlighter

Nothing on the ground here in Pontiac yet.


----------



## bigjeeping

shy of 1/2" down in Saline, and looks like first band is almost out of the area....


----------



## Lightningllc

Ok just a salting please. Stop snowing I'm tired and just want to salt


----------



## terrapro

Unless something changes we only have a salt run here. 1/4" in some spots.


----------



## Glockshot73!

Looks like a salt run in Warren, Good luck to all of you tonight and into the day tomm


----------



## Lightningllc

Is everyone ready for snowmagiddion


----------



## 2FAST4U

Just a dusting in chesterfield, salt run it is!!!!


----------



## Allor Outdoor

Anyone else get caught off gaurd with the LACK of snow this morning?? I was scrambling to call my guys before they headed into work! I thought that we would plowing FOR SURE! I suppose it's better to be over-prepared than under-prepared!


----------



## Plow man Foster

Allor Outdoor;1223661 said:


> Anyone else get caught off gaurd with the LACK of snow this morning?? I was scrambling to call my guys before they headed into work! I thought that we would plowing FOR SURE! I suppose it's better to be over-prepared than under-prepared!


I was actually ready to plow also but i'll Take this salt RUn!!


----------



## Lightningllc

Xpress any thoughts


----------



## Frosty12

Trace amounts in Highland/Milford/White Lake area. Not plowable by any means. Dodged a bullet tonight. Some sources have upgraded tonight/Wed's snowfall totals however. Blizzard warning in effect starting at 7pm for southeast Michigan.


----------



## goinggreen

Blizzard warning in effect starting at 7pm for southeast Michigan. I heard 5pm for the lansing area


----------



## Eggie329

So much for the 3-5 inches that were originally threatened for this morning! My salt from the last storm is still working. Everything looks good until later today. On that note... Goodnight!


----------



## newhere

We are plowing it, he called us in so he wants it plowed.


----------



## michigancutter

a half inch in casco/richmond area, calcium is working great this morning. sprayed heavy to hopefully keep the snow from bonding to the cement to make this push easier. Im hearing that the totals are going up?? any truth behind this?? 
Be safe


----------



## Plow Dude

Less then an inch by me. I don't know why all these weather guys try to get everyone all worked up and over hype the situation. Guess we'll see what round two brings. Probably half of what their prediciting.


----------



## redskinsfan34

1.5" or so in Dexter and Chelsea. Made quick plow passes thru the commercials. Just the main lanes of traffic. The rest will wait till it really starts piling up later. Everybody be safe out there!:salute:


----------



## alternative

If today was any indicator, yes, i would say we;ll probably see half of what was or is predicted. Ive heard most of the national weather sources saying that its now breaking up and may not even be as bad as once thought.


----------



## IC-Smoke

This is crap, they are calling for half of what they originally were guessing. Another year with limited snow  Im debating to cut back from the VXT to just the standard V 

I'm not looking forward to dealing with the people that will be out and about when they should be home!


----------



## redskinsfan34

I'm not one to argue, but IMO 10 to 15 inches over a 24-hour period is more than enough.


----------



## germ2572

John Dee just put out his new forecast maps at www.johndee.com


----------



## smoore45

The latest model run looks to be close to 12" that is forecast left to fall, this isn't any hype, this is just simply what the computer model is saying. Xpress, what kind of ratios are we talking here? Will we be pushing wet heavy stuff? (sorry if you already answered this) :salute:


----------



## Tscape

redskinsfan34;1223874 said:


> I'm not one to argue, but IMO 10 to 15 inches over a 24-hour period is more than enough.


Hey, *******, where do you plow in Dexter? We should meet up. If your route is not full I could throw you some work.


----------



## alternative

smoore45;1223898 said:


> The latest model run looks to be close to 12" that is forecast left to fall, this isn't any hype, this is just simply what the computer model is saying. Xpress, what kind of ratios are we talking here? Will we be pushing wet heavy stuff? (sorry if you already answered this) :salute:


Pretty sure its gonna be powder + (blowing powder)


----------



## grassmaster06

Anything but heavy wet snow and Ice like the stuff we Got In dec


----------



## redskinsfan34

Hey Turfscape. I Iive right on main St. in town. You've probably seen my truck out front. Blue F-250 with a western and a spreader on the back. I have a couple accounts in town and the majority of the rest are between Dexter and Chelsea. Mostly resi's.


----------



## TheXpress2002

I am always open for debate if people so choose to do so when it comes to forecasting. I have stated at least 10 times how hard it has been this year to make calls on the models as we can all see. If you so choose pay for the services online please take the time to learn how to read them and see if you can do any better. 

Although some may think hype is included in my forecast you are dead wrong. What I see is what I post. 

Best of luck tomorrow if the track changes by 50 miles like it has for the past 4 runs with its flip flopping. By that time you will be in your trucks damning yourself when you are at 15 inches.


----------



## TheXpress2002

Here is the update:

Snow tomorrow. Snow Sunday. Snow Tuesday. All should be heavy amounts.

Best of luck to everyone tonight and tomorrow.


----------



## Allor Outdoor

Hey Ryan, don't mean to be a pest, but do you have any general timelines for when the snow is going to tapper down tomorrow?


----------



## smoore45

TheXpress2002;1224155 said:


> Although some may think hype is included in my forecast you are dead wrong. What I see is what I post.


Yeah, that was the purpose with my last post(sorry if you mis-understood). Just trying to point out to some here that there isn't any hype/exaggeration to the 12"+, THIS IS WHAT THE DATA IS SAYING. And Xpress is just very nicely pointing out that there is a good chance this will hold true and is being very helpful in making some of us prepared.


----------



## A&LSiteService

Ryan, Thank you for spending YOUR OWN TIME and giving us the best possible forecast! You have been closer than the big 3 all season, I appricate your updates, Good luck the next couple of days.
Andy


----------



## Outdoor Pros

Express:

Don't let the misguided ramblings of a few non believers get to you. The majority of us on plow sight respect your help more than you could ever imagine.

My grandfather once told me that "20% of the people in the world are pissed off and will never agree with you. If you try to please them, you'll just piss off a different 20%"

Just keep on doing what your doing with your head held high and know that 80% off us respect you. The other 20% are just :crying:


----------



## Moonlighter

TheXpress2002;1224155 said:


> I am always open for debate if people so choose to do so when it comes to forecasting. I have stated at least 10 times how hard it has been this year to make calls on the models as we can all see. If you so choose pay for the services online please take the time to learn how to read them and see if you can do any better.
> 
> Although some may think hype is included in my forecast you are dead wrong. What I see is what I post.
> 
> Best of luck tomorrow if the track changes by 50 miles like it has for the past 4 runs with its flip flopping. By that time you will be in your trucks damning yourself when you are at 15 inches.


Express Thank you very much for all you do to keep us well informed of the weather, I for one rely on your knowledge on reading all the models and piecing together everything that is coming our way. I would never have been as ready as I am at this point in time without your heads up forecasting and warnings. Be careful out there in the coming days, I hope we all have a safe and profitable few weeks. Thumbs Up


----------



## redskinsfan34

Moonlighter;1224189 said:


> Express Thank you very much for all you do to keep us well informed of the weather, I for one rely on your knowledge on reading all the models and piecing together everything that is coming our way. I would never have been as ready as I am at this point in time without your heads up forecasting and warnings. Be careful out there in the coming days, I hope we all have a safe and profitable few weeks. Thumbs Up


Agreed. Xpress, Count me as one of the 80% who all but rely on you for the most accurate forecast possible. Thank you. :salute:


----------



## goinggreen

All ready now picked up the skid today all fueled up bring it on


----------



## axl

Xpress...I cant emphasize enough how valuable your input is to those of us who truly appreciate what you do. You pay for a service that very few of us can make any sense of let alone accurately predict snowfall totals, and you put yourself out on a limb every time you post your interpretations of the models. I would love to see how many guys would put themselves out there like you do if they had your knowledge of the models/maps. I would be more than willing to pay for your input any day of the week if you are ever inclined to do so :salute:


----------



## goinggreen

Hers some pics of the skid


----------



## germ2572

well i guess just sharing another source of information is wrong.... sorry... and its free


----------



## Allor Outdoor

goinggreen;1224203 said:


> Hers some pics of the skid


Damn, no cab enclosure? Glad I'm not going to be in that machine...going to be a COLD night


----------



## goinggreen

I know i allready ran it and froze my ass off. I leared two things today, First I need a bigger truck with 4x4 to pull skids with, and second when i buy a skid of my own get the cab enclosure.


----------



## Matson Snow

Allor Outdoor;1224205 said:


> Damn, no cab enclosure? Glad I'm not going to be in that machine...going to be a COLD night


Im Cold just Looking at it.............:laughing:


----------



## Danhoe

go the hardware and buy some plexy glass worth every penny, you will freeze in by not moving around enough. $ 30.00 and some zip ties. Take a blanket and put over your legs that will also keep heat on you.


----------



## 2FAST4U

Again thank you so much Ryan, I always look forward to your post and rely heavily on them to help plan my night. Count me into the 80% Be safe everyone.


----------



## Tscape

redskinsfan34;1224074 said:


> Hey Turfscape. I Iive right on main St. in town. You've probably seen my truck out front. Blue F-250 with a western and a spreader on the back. I have a couple accounts in town and the majority of the rest are between Dexter and Chelsea. Mostly resi's.


Cool,stop by the grocery store at Ryan and A2-Dexter Rd. if you want to rap.


----------



## bigjeeping

Tscape;1224257 said:


> Cool,stop by the grocery store at Ryan and A2-Dexter Rd. if you want to rap.


You've been plowing that for years haven't you?


----------



## Tscape

bigjeeping;1224303 said:


> You've been plowing that for years haven't you?


It's been a good run, yes. I man the operation from that site. It's central, has coffee and donuts, and a Vegas bathroom where you can get a shoe shine.


----------



## Jason Pallas

TheXpress2002;1224155 said:


> I am always open for debate if people so choose to do so when it comes to forecasting. I have stated at least 10 times how hard it has been this year to make calls on the models as we can all see. If you so choose pay for the services online please take the time to learn how to read them and see if you can do any better.
> 
> Although some may think hype is included in my forecast you are dead wrong. What I see is what I post.
> 
> Best of luck tomorrow if the track changes by 50 miles like it has for the past 4 runs with its flip flopping. By that time you will be in your trucks damning yourself when you are at 15 inches.


I do have to remind everyone here that Xpress gave us the heads up on this storm about a good 10-14 days ago..... and was even dead-on on the date Feb 2. I've seen him do this in the past (models and maps can change so much) and be a day or two off. Pretty could call in my estimation - who can fault a guy for getting it a day or two off. He nailed it this time. Value his input. It's one of the best you'll get (all sources included) - if you can't read the maps, reports and models yourself.
I can read any map and interpret any model / forecast and I still check in here just to grag his input. He's that good. Respect that - even if you don't want to hear what he's got to say.

Good luck guys - time to grab a big gasp of air and wait for the wave to crash over us.


----------



## P&M Landscaping

Off to sleep Good luck tonight guys!


----------



## michigancutter

Has anyone started turning down customers due to overbooked already?? 
I have had over 15 calls today for snow removal and been turning it down due to the fact we are already overbooked on clients. I generally dont turn work away but with this storm im already looking at a 20-30 hr push if not more. Also does anyone know how they are going to attack this mess??
I am fearfull of the 3-4ft drifts by tomorrow, is anyone else worried


----------



## redskinsfan34

Tscape;1224313 said:


> It's been a good run, yes. I man the operation from that site. It's central, has coffee and donuts, and a Vegas bathroom where you can get a shoe shine.


Busch's or Country Market?


----------



## Jeffwich

Jason Pallas;1224323 said:


> I do have to remind everyone here that Xpress gave us the heads up on this storm about a good 10-14 days ago..... and was even dead-on on the date Feb 2. I've seen him do this in the past (models and maps can change so much) and be a day or two off. Pretty could call in my estimation - who can fault a guy for getting it a day or two off. He nailed it this time. Value his input. It's one of the best you'll get (all sources included) - if you can't read the maps, reports and models yourself.
> I can read any map and interpret any model / forecast and I still check in here just to grag his input. He's that good. Respect that - even if you don't want to hear what he's got to say.
> 
> Good luck guys - time to grab a big gasp of air and wait for the wave to crash over us.


And this is the main reason i come on here 5-10 times a day for his input. I dont have much to say on the forums but I value and respect express' input very much. Jeff


----------



## Tango

Going to try and grab a few hours of sleep. The plan right now is to head out around 12ish or 1:00 but that could be all shot to crap depending on how hard it comes down. Everyone be safe out there.


----------



## Tscape

redskinsfan34;1224381 said:


> Busch's or Country Market?


Definitely not Country Market,


----------



## PlowingMI

Jeffwich;1224402 said:


> And this is the main reason i come on here 5-10 times a day for his input. I dont have much to say on the forums but I value and respect express' input very much. Jeff


X2!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Thank you Xpress!


----------



## Plow man Foster

Anyone else relaxing..........in the snow? (found this pic on SNOWPOCALYPSE 2011 Facebook)


----------



## bigjeeping

michigancutter;1224367 said:


> Has anyone started turning down customers due to overbooked already??


I am getting calls left and right. Just telling people that our 1st routes are full, but our 2nd routes, which will be plowed Thursday Night and Friday, have "a few slots left". Taking credit card numbers over the phone for prepayment so there's no issue collecting.


----------



## terrapro

It's heeerrre!


----------



## Plow man Foster

bigjeeping;1224440 said:


> I am getting calls left and right. Just telling people that our 1st routes are full, but our 2nd routes, which will be plowed Thursday Night and Friday, have "a few slots left". Taking credit card numbers over the phone for prepayment so there's no issue collecting.


Same here! But i just tell them i'll put you on the list but all i can guarantee is your driveway will be done by Friday morning at the latest!


----------



## bigjeeping

With how cold it is going to be, is anyone taking precautions to prevent freeze ups.. like heet and stuff? Just curious because the news just mentioned freezing fuel lines.


----------



## Outdoor Pros

Snowing in Lasalle right now...


----------



## Glockshot73!

Off to sleep , plan is get out the door by 2-230 depending on conditions. Good luck all


----------



## A&LSiteService

off to sleep, ryan thanks again for the updates! good luck tonite guys. Most of all be safe.


----------



## Lightningllc

Brighton snowmagidion has started


----------



## 2FAST4U

before i have dinner and go to sleep whats your thoughts on the resis? when are you guys thinking of getting around to them. (first push)


----------



## Scenic Lawnscape

To Ryan

I dont even plow anymore due to my back and neck injuries but I still come on here to see your forecast

To anyone that doesn't believe what he is saying needs to pull there head out of there ***.

I will listen to your forecast as long as you are willing to provide them.

Good Luck all and Be safe out there


----------



## alternative

goinggreen;1224221 said:


> I know i allready ran it and froze my ass off. I leared two things today, First I need a bigger truck with 4x4 to pull skids with, and second when i buy a skid of my own get the cab enclosure.


Holy Sh*t youre gonna be frozen in that thing...Cab enclosure w/heat on full blast is the only way you'll get me bouncing around all night in a skid.:laughing:


----------



## eatonpaving

A&LSiteService;1224494 said:


> off to sleep, ryan thanks again for the updates! good luck tonite guys. Most of all be safe.


snow in garden city......you guys going to sleep is just wrong....i have 2 kohls stores that i have to keep open till ten.......that sucks..............................


----------



## thandrinos

Tele and 94 it has started


----------



## VIPHGM

I Cant sleep.... Ive been trying to sleep since 1 today and i keep tossing and turning because i know the snow is coming... no good.....


----------



## Tango

I sleep for like three min and then get up and look out the window, this is killing me.


----------



## Stuffdeer

VIPHGM;1224584 said:


> I Cant sleep.... Ive been trying to sleep since 1 today and i keep tossing and turning because i know the snow is coming... no good.....


Same here.


----------



## Plow man Foster

2FAST4U;1224524 said:


> before i have dinner and go to sleep whats your thoughts on the resis? when are you guys thinking of getting around to them. (first push)


after seeing all these school closing And talking to a few of my neighbors! No ones going out unless they REALLY have to! So im hitting the resis after the commercial stuff is plowed (prob start at 3) So about 5AM for resis first push
I have it layed out where the TOP Priority are on the top of the list (Most working people)
Then it goes from there! Now if the guys actually follow the list (and not start from the bottom) It all goes well!



alternative;1224537 said:


> Holy Sh*t youre gonna be frozen in that thing...Cab enclosure w/heat on full blast is the only way you'll get me bouncing around all night in a skid.:laughing:


Yeah hopefully he listened to the guy who said get some Plexiglas and zip tie it! I thought that was a good idea! Better than nothing! Then i would go to Walmart and pick up a 12 volt heater! you would be set!


----------



## Moonlighter

The snow has started here in Pontiac, but just started as soon as it gets to be a few or more inches down I will be heading out for the duration. Good luck everyone, stay safe.


----------



## terrapro

Wow you would think the end of the world is coming with the way people are acting. My phone hasn't stopped ringing, everyone is saying they are staying home until Thursday too. I was at the gas station filling up an extra 5gal tank to carry on the truck and people were lined up to get gas?!


----------



## alternative

I heard the snow is just about done on the eastside..









: then I woke up:
-


-from Noaa--..."for a storm total of 8 to 13 inches. '
-


----------



## alternative

terrapro;1224663 said:


> Wow you would think the end of the world is coming with the way people are acting. My phone hasn't stopped ringing, everyone is saying they are staying home until Thursday too. I was at the gas station filling up an extra 5gal tank to carry on the truck and people were lined up to get gas?!


Yeah same here- i stopped answering the phone around noon...

Ive already had 2 of my businesses call and tell me that they will be closed tomorrow, so no rush with thier lots. Im guessing many businesses will close down for tomorrow


----------



## Allor Outdoor

So I am really going through this in my head a lot. I originally told my guys a start time if 12:30am, but I am really starting to second guess myself....and am now debating a 230 start time

My thought is: even if you start pushing at 1230am, your still going to need to re-push them agaIn before the start of business anyways....and is there really a difference of pushing 3 inches at 1230 or 5-6 inches at 230??

Any input would be great


----------



## procut

Allor Outdoor;1224688 said:


> So I am really going through this in my head a lot. I originally told my guys a start time if 12:30am, but I am really starting to second guess myself....and am now debating a 230 start time
> 
> My thought is: even if you start pushing at 1230am, your still going to need to re-push them agaIn before the start of business anyways....and is there really a difference of pushing 3 inches at 1230 or 5-6 inches at 230??
> 
> Any input would be great


12:30 is too early IMO. I'm thinnking 3-3:30.


----------



## Moonlighter

Allor Outdoor;1224688 said:


> So I am really going through this in my head a lot. I originally told my guys a start time if 12:30am, but I am really starting to second guess myself....and am now debating a 230 start time
> 
> My thought is: even if you start pushing at 1230am, your still going to need to re-push them agaIn before the start of business anyways....and is there really a difference of pushing 3 inches at 1230 or 5-6 inches at 230??
> 
> Any input would be great


I would think it would depend on the size of your routes and the amount of time it will take to push 3 inches vs 5-6 inches, I think I will be pushing everything at least three times or more by the time this event is all done.


----------



## TKO1

3 am start here


----------



## thandrinos

Gotta love finally getting to sleep and the neighbor knocks on the door and the dog barks..unbelievable


----------



## terrapro

Allor Outdoor;1224688 said:


> So I am really going through this in my head a lot. I originally told my guys a start time if 12:30am, but I am really starting to second guess myself....and am now debating a 230 start time
> 
> My thought is: even if you start pushing at 1230am, your still going to need to re-push them agaIn before the start of business anyways....and is there really a difference of pushing 3 inches at 1230 or 5-6 inches at 230??
> 
> Any input would be great


Currently my weather channel is saying 10:45pm-12:00am severe weather heavy snow then a break and then 2-5am blizzard conditions.

i don't know how you guys are sleeping right now.


----------



## P&M Landscaping

I just woke up from a good nap. Won't be able to fall back asleep. :realmad: I think were planning in a midnight start.


----------



## cuttingedge13

Plows out at 1am, walk crews at 5am. I wouldn't want to be snow blowing in blizzard conditions! Good luck everyone!


----------



## VIPHGM

Im planning a midnight attack on my larger lots to keep the snow volume down to cut back on my times to get to my smaller lots between 3-6am then back to the larger lots before they open then to residentials and re plowing and salting


----------



## terrapro

Small screen radar is great...just different shades of blue!


----------



## alternative

Look just to the south of Detroit-- it looks like that big swath of snow is breaking up quickly. I think the winds are gonna be the worst part of this storm.Thumbs Up


----------



## Glockshot73!

Just woke up, can't keep the eyes shut. Still planing a 230 start time


----------



## Jason Pallas

Alternative - you read the NOAA forecast discussion? That dry slot may just save our butts and drag the snow totals down - especially for us eastsiders.


----------



## terrapro

Livingston County guys I just talked with a buddy out here that says there is a new sheriff that has a hard on for plow guys and measures full width wether it be angled or not. Just a heads up for the winged ones. 


1" here going out after a nap.


----------



## caitlyncllc

Gonna take a shower, then head out and look around. Hard to tell what is goin on with all the wind. Dont want to get behind on this.


----------



## TheXpress2002

Blades are already being dropped. Things are not in good shape.

Dry slot will move in for some people. I do not know exactly where it will set up


----------



## Plow man Foster

TheXpress2002;1224989 said:


> Blades are already being dropped. Things are not in good shape.


at least 2" in WB


----------



## GimmeSnow!!

Wow I'm seeing a half inch. Two of my guys are just seeing drifts and can still see pavement. One guy says 2 inches and one says 1.5. And we're all in a five mile radius.


----------



## silvetouch

20 minute countdown til plow time.

Also, picked up the last couple tow chains at my local homedepot.
payup payup or stay in the ditch. :laughing:


----------



## Plow man Foster

GimmeSnow!!;1225029 said:


> Wow I'm seeing a half inch. Two of my guys are just seeing drifts and can still see pavement. One guy says 2 inches and one says 1.5. And we're all in a five mile radius.


Wow sounds like you guys need some tape measures lol!
alli know is i've plowed my driveway twice in the past 2 hrs!


----------



## GimmeSnow!!

Now they are calling for 5 to 8 inches on channel 4


----------



## Tango

What to do? What to do? only two inch here in HW, sit and wait or go look around?


----------



## jbiggert

About 4" in Dexter. Heading out now. Be safe and good luck!


----------



## GimmeSnow!!

Just getting started in waterford roads are a mess


----------



## alternative

Not much, 2+" but damn drifts make it look so much worse


----------



## 2FAST4U

Headed out to get started as soon as I get off plow site. Good luck guys....oh yea windy like a #@%$er#@7ker and about 4" (maybe) in chesterfield.....let you guys know more when I get out there.


----------



## caitlyncllc

Great. 2 driveways into the night. Truck starts sputtering, spitting, missing. Great. Sounds like a fuel issue or an ignition issue. Thought maybe something got wet on the ignition system, but it's been sitting in the barn running and not getting any better. Put 2 cans of dry gas in, plowed my own drive to mix it up, not helping. I put some injector cleaner in fuel the other day....wondering if it plugged up the fuel filter with some crap out of the tank. Too bad I don't have another fuel filter. Any ideas?


----------



## alternative

http://nnvl.noaa.gov/MediaDetail.php?MediaID=641&MediaTypeID=2&MediaFileID=173

CHECK THIS OUT--- u can barely see the US. TOTAL SNOW COVER

WHOLLY ****

LOOKS LIKE THE ICE AGE IS BACK

http://nnvl.noaa.gov/MediaDetail.php?MediaID=640&MediaTypeID=1


----------



## alternative

caitlyncllc;1225157 said:


> Great. 2 driveways into the night. Truck starts sputtering, spitting, missing. Great. Sounds like a fuel issue or an ignition issue. Thought maybe something got wet on the ignition system, but it's been sitting in the barn running and not getting any better. Put 2 cans of dry gas in, plowed my own drive to mix it up, not helping. I put some injector cleaner in fuel the other day....wondering if it plugged up the fuel filter with some crap out of the tank. Too bad I don't have another fuel filter. Any ideas?


GET a fuel filter and put in some more dry gas.. sounds llike water somewhere.


----------



## snowman6

Just got in after hitting one big lot. What a mess:realmad: the drifts are already out of control. Time for a nap then back out at 2:30. Good luck to everyone and please stay safe.


----------



## newhere

I'm not going out this early, any thing you do will be erased by drifts in a half hour. We will be going out at 4 to hit em hard. Get things busted open, not shooting for a totally clean salted and wet lot in the a.m I just want things open and pushed once


----------



## Moonlighter

caitlyncllc;1225157 said:


> Great. 2 driveways into the night. Truck starts sputtering, spitting, missing. Great. Sounds like a fuel issue or an ignition issue. Thought maybe something got wet on the ignition system, but it's been sitting in the barn running and not getting any better. Put 2 cans of dry gas in, plowed my own drive to mix it up, not helping. I put some injector cleaner in fuel the other day....wondering if it plugged up the fuel filter with some crap out of the tank. Too bad I don't have another fuel filter. Any ideas?


First check to see if you have fuel pressure or enough fuel pressure if not probably have a filter plugged, if you can't get a new one you can try taking the filter off and blow through it, like put your lips on it and blow through it but reverse flow so like blow through the outlet side and blow through the inlet side, into like a glass jar or something so you can see what kind of shat comes out, then put it back on and you should get fuel pressure again. It is only a temporary measure you will have to replace the filter at some point but it may help you get through the night. But if it is water more dry gas like Alternative said.


----------



## caitlyncllc

caitlyncllc;1225157 said:


> Great. 2 driveways into the night. Truck starts sputtering, spitting, missing. Great. Sounds like a fuel issue or an ignition issue. Thought maybe something got wet on the ignition system, but it's been sitting in the barn running and not getting any better. Put 2 cans of dry gas in, plowed my own drive to mix it up, not helping. I put some injector cleaner in fuel the other day....wondering if it plugged up the fuel filter with some crap out of the tank. Too bad I don't have another fuel filter. Any ideas?


found a 24 hour Walmart that has some fuel filters, gonna go check it out. Thanks for the advise guys.


----------



## alternative

Looks like another dry slot coming into the D... would be nice. Keep the totals down.

SCREW 4am start....unless your lots are 20x40....when you have 3 acre lots, 4" is hard to push -even the walks get too much for a blower to handle...gotta keep up with it. I hate pushing 6-7" at once.(Even pwder) - im hitting those big fuc*ers now and then again and probably again.. Too much for one push at the big sites.


----------



## goinggreen

the snow is soo bad i cant get out of my street. hopped in the skid and staarted plowing the street. No cab on the skid bad idea!!! 2-3 foot drifts and still blowing over cleared the driveway and 10 mins later you cant tell i plowed. Good Luck and Be Safe


----------



## Five Star Lawn Care LLC

everything done once now........lots that were done first are holding up nicely. i think some decent piles around the edges helped things out a bit. Walks are hit and miss depending on wind....some have 1/4" some have 12" drifts.


----------



## goinggreen

Hey metro are you selling your auto transport business. Found it on craigslist looks like your truck.


----------



## Allor Outdoor

Holy ****....this is a lot of snow


----------



## 2FAST4U

Is this for real? The radar looks like things are done


----------



## Tango

Been a good night so far.


----------



## Sharpcut 1

Had freezing rain in Warren the last 3 hours, pretty much stopped now. Looks like a break and some more snow west of us in a few hours, if it holds together.


----------



## caitlyncllc

caitlyncllc;1225190 said:


> found a 24 hour Walmart that has some fuel filters, gonna go check it out. Thanks for the advise guys.


By the time I got back out to the truck it was fine. The dry gas did it's job. Went to the gas station and put 2 more bottles in, then topped of the tank with premium. Purred like a kitten all night. Everything has been done once, one site twice. The first driveways I did have 3-4" on them. Gonna get some breakfast then head back out and do it again. I must say, that was NOT fun there for a bit....I like to see where I'm going.


----------



## Milwaukee

It still snow we plow lot twice and it still cover so we stop now and wait couple hours.


----------



## goinggreen

nap time for me. back to plowing later tonight


----------



## Stuffdeer

Finished everything once. Heading back out around 5 this evening to clean and salt and make walks look good


----------



## 2FAST4U

Nap time, heading back out around 3 to hit hoa sidewalks and clean up resis.. salt and comm clean up somewhere around 2am 

Oh yea still snowing in chesterfield


----------



## Lightningllc

What a day well still going and weighmaster just made more money of a landscaper for a 10 foot push box driving job to job in a industrial complex. What a pain. Lots of broken things today.


----------



## flykelley

Milwaukee;1225475 said:


> It still snow we plow lot twice and it still cover so we stop now and wait couple hours.


Hey Mil no anything about clutchs for a 1997 Jeep wrangler TJ, Im thinking Im going to need one. How hard of a job is this?

Thanks Mike


----------



## magnatrac

Just got in for the night. Been in the truck since 2 am I'm ready for a break. I just need to go out at 4 and clean up the lots where there are cars and then salt everything. I have a couple of drives that I did earlier that have a couple inches on them again so those need to be cleaned up . I have no idea how much snow we ended up with here in north oakland but it has to be atleast 10" with drifting all over. The back roads are a mess and all of our subdivision streets have snow banks as tall as the mailboxes. Oh and there was thunder snow last night up here at around 3am. We had lots of places with snow that was over 18" in large spread out drifts. All I can say is I am glad there wasn't snow like that every where. All in all a good long day nothing broke so if I make through the morning I will be happy !!!

, shaun


----------



## Tango

wooo whooo......Time for sleep, clean up and salt tomorrow.


----------



## silvetouch

*Southfield / Redford*

Anybody with V-Plows in Redford / Southfield ?? My guys could use a hand.


----------



## bigjeeping

Wow.. long day!!!!!!!!! Had some 3 foot drifts to deal with. Overall things went good. Going back out at 4am for some more fun!


----------



## brookline

This season just keeps getting better, trans blew a seal between the motor and bell housing. Had to get picked up in Wayne. Truck is still there because I haven't had time to get a tow to a trans shop because I had to help my sidewalk crew, then come back to my regular job and will be here until 2am. I will have to try to get a tow after work then go finish walks at a couple commercials and hopefully get to sleep for the first time in about 44 hours. Luck has to change this season at some point right? :crying:


----------



## Tscape

Anybody have a loader they can work in Dexter for about 3 hours?


----------



## Glockshot73!

Going strong since 2am, finishing cleanup up a few commercials, touching up blowing snow on resis, and salting, then BED:laughing:

Christo


----------



## P&M Landscaping

Dodgetruckman731;1226002 said:


> Going strong since 2am, finishing cleanup up a few commercials, touching up blowing snow on resis, and salting, then BED:laughing:
> 
> Christo


Going since midnight. Finally done. Also, flykelly the clutch isn't a hard job. I had mine done, but that was because it went out the day before a predicted snowfall. Shop charged me $500 total.


----------



## silvetouch

FML!! :realmad:

So 1 of my drivers just called to tell me that I'm going to be "real pissed". 
Backed the truck into some sort of electrical apparatus. 

The only good part of the conversation is that he freely admitted that he basically worked for free tonight and beyond....


----------



## Milwaukee

flykelley;1225864 said:


> Hey Mil no anything about clutchs for a 1997 Jeep wrangler TJ, Im thinking Im going to need one. How hard of a job is this?
> 
> Thanks Mike


P&M Landscaping did that last year since his throw out bearing were real bad. He have shop repair done in 1 day.

If you really want save dime it isn't worth work outside to pry transmission off engine.


----------



## terrapro

Wow... nothing broke this time but I have around 30 new customers voicemails to return. Plus paper work and cleanups in the AM.


----------



## caitlyncllc

Broke the frame on the plow. Looks like I lost a bolt on a brace, and that stressed the main frame. Pushed the frame back in to the tie rod and bent that. Was able to walk it back to the house and get it in the barn. Looks like I got some work to do tomorrow. Lesson learned = check and recheck frame bolts!!!!!


----------



## Lightningllc

Still going 6 hours sleep since Sunday. Gotta love it. Sidewalk crew made me broke today. Wow what a expensive day. How the customers pay there bills


----------



## ajslands

wow worst/ best day of my life.
learned a lot today, got pissed a lot today, was cranky a lot today, broke some stuff =( got a ton of new clients, helped a few good people out.. and get to go back out at 5, Good night everyone hope you had a fun night.

Silvertouch, thats going to be an intresting phone call to the property owner.


----------



## Moonlighter

Well that was fun, I got to say I pushed a hell of alot snow. Trying to find places to put snow was the worst. All in all not a bad day nothing broke, made some cash with people flagging me down. I did 14 hours then came off the road for 4 to nap, just got back from checking the whole route and all looks good still. That thunder snow last night was cool, I was to busy to catch some pics of it though, oh well a few beers and back to sleep.


----------



## newhere

Anyone around university drive and 75 that can throw down a yard of salt for me? Extreme emergence!!!!!


----------



## Jason Pallas

So I get a call from one of my big commercial accounts. Their delivery driver is stuck and needs to be pulled out. I'd do anything for this account (very good). I show up and it's a friggin semi-freightliner and it's fully loaded! I pulled him out with my 2000 ram 1500 - LOL ! I shoulda taped it and sent it to Chrysler for a commercial. Anyways - the driver (owner/operator) just thanks me - that's it!
I mean, hey pal, it's not like I just saved you about $300 and an 8 hour wait. Ever try to get a semi towed?!? I couldn't believe it! It wasn't like I was looking for anything (although I did drop everything on my route to get there). But, the guy coulda at least tried to flip me a $20 or something. I probably would have declined it - but the gesture woulda been nice. I'd rather put that kinda thing in the Karma bank than rape a guy - but, the guy coulda at least made the effort. Go figure, he was from OHIO...... I'm just saying............ firggin Buckeyes! LOL

On the flip side - we had very little problems and only minor breakdowns that we could mostly fix on the road - sooooooo ........... what comes around goes around right!?! But the guy coulda at least offered! JEEEEEZ........ and he was stuck in the ghetto ....... and it was getting dark...... and HE was from OHIO (did I mention that!). LOL


----------



## brookline

48 Hrs later finally bedtime. Everything is complete. Thanks for the backup to my broke a$$ truck AJ. Should be fixed with a nice new transmission tomorrow.


----------



## Matson Snow

brookline;1226529 said:


> 48 Hrs later finally bedtime. Everything is complete. Thanks for the backup to my broke a$$ truck AJ. Should be fixed with a nice new transmission tomorrow.


Joe...I saw your Plow this Morning...I was wondering where the Truck was.......
Glad to hear its getting fixed up.....Thumbs Up


----------



## flykelley

Route all clean upped last night. Got about 6 hours of sleep in the last two days. Storm damage:
One drivers side window regulator at the start of the storm
Clutch on the jeep ( at least he wass all done with his route) ( at least I hope thats all it is)
Pull cord on the snowblower
Could have been worse, all customers seemed to be happy and my phone didn't blow up too much from customers. Got to use a V blade for the first time really really like that! A thank you to Big Mike's Seasonal for the use of the V!!!! Ass is dragging but I did just get a two hour nap. Have to drop the Jeep off to get repaired and see whats wrong with that window, pretty sure its a window regulator. I pulled it up and duct taped it with a single pice of duct tape. Not use to plowing with the window up! Nap later today and get ready for next week.


----------



## goinggreen

This is what perry looks like. This is only resdi drives.


----------



## Allor Outdoor

I have a question for you resi guys:
Do you include in your service a return visit to clear snow at the base of the drive that has been push there by the city plows??

Thanks for the input!


----------



## caitlyncllc

Allor Outdoor;1226718 said:


> I have a question for you resi guys:
> Do you include in your service a return visit to clear snow at the base of the drive that has been push there by the city plows??
> 
> Thanks for the input!


I do not include that. I have only had one guy call and ask me to come clear that out for him. It was close to where I live, so not a big deal, and he flipped me a couple bucks for it. I'm fine with that...but don't wan't to make it a habbit to make a complete run of clearing the end of driveways for free. I charge for what I do, and people understand that. If they want it done, they are gonna have to pay for it. Just my thoughts.


----------



## PowersTree

Allor Outdoor;1226718 said:


> I have a question for you resi guys:
> Do you include in your service a return visit to clear snow at the base of the drive that has been push there by the city plows??
> 
> Thanks for the input!


I visit my sites twice, and charge twice. Most don't complain, as I usually run around and touch up the entire site.

When I used to plow, Id just clean the road, to prevent much from being dumped into the approach from the city guys.


----------



## terrapro

Flippin A! If something doesn't break I didn't plow I guess. I was down in South Lyon 30 minutes from homebase and all of a sudden my plow seemed slow and I noticed my voltage was low even while idling then all of asudden the plow doesn't work. Luckily I had a come-along to pull the plow up. 

What electrical problem would cause my plow to slowly die out like that? My turn signals and brake lights are out also. Replaced a big ass 30amp under the hood but that blew again.


----------



## terrapro

Definately seperated the fly by nighters out of the mix. I have had soooo many phone calls.


----------



## Milwaukee

terrapro;1226780 said:


> Flippin A! If something doesn't break I didn't plow I guess. I was down in South Lyon 30 minutes from homebase and all of a sudden my plow seemed slow and I noticed my voltage was low even while idling then all of asudden the plow doesn't work. Luckily I had a come-along to pull the plow up.
> 
> What electrical problem would cause my plow to slowly die out like that? My turn signals and brake lights are out also. Replaced a big ass 30amp under the hood but that blew again.


Check ground with volt mulit tester and open those plastic tube where wiring inside is.

Have alot rot wiring on F250 what a pita when rear axle's speed sensor went out and speedometer/transmission go crazy.


----------



## Allor Outdoor

terrapro;1226781 said:


> Definately seperated the fly by nighters out of the mix. I have had soooo many phone calls.


VERY TRUE! I've had a TON of phone calls from people who said their service didn't show up.


----------



## Superior L & L

13.3 was what they say we got in flint. Three pushed everything. Sidewalk crews got there asses handed to them. 4' drifts and below zero wind chill !!

Oh and not much breakage ! One loader down for 4 hours with a blown hose. Need some sleep and a Newcastle


----------



## Milwaukee

Was talk to bank about loans for equipments to replace case 222 it was small for this snow and tired. Was look for diesel 15-25 hp tractor. 

They say I need get credit card which if I refused to have. It have 15.9%-29% Interest that OUTRAGE.:realmad:

They say I can have cosign with someone but that sound risky.


----------



## Glockshot73!

*All in all sucess*

It was a good evening event, The girlfriend trooped it out in the truck with me from 2AM Wendsday to 4AM this morning. Not one major problem, snow was powdery but stacked with the VXT like a dream, i have 13-16 foot piles at bigger accounts....... Now if i could only get payments for December to come in 

Chris


----------



## Glockshot73!

Accuweather is saying another 3-6 Sunday night, Anybody have the NOAA printout of the blizzard warning they could fax, email or send me a link to? Also ive looked around but cant find the actuall snow totals online, anybody have that link?


----------



## asps4u

Allor Outdoor;1226718 said:


> I have a question for you resi guys:
> Do you include in your service a return visit to clear snow at the base of the drive that has been push there by the city plows??
> 
> Thanks for the input!


My contract states that the price includes a return trip to clear the driveway apron after city plows clear the roads, however, my price also includes that, which is the reason I don't have many resi's which is fine by me because the only ones I want are the ones that are interested in service, not price. 

I actually had one customer come out yesterday and tell me to stop being so detailed and that it was "good enough" (while handing me a plate of fresh baked cookies ) and for me to go finish my route so I can go home and sleep...I had to explain to her how that's why she pays what she does.



terrapro;1226781 said:


> Definately seperated the fly by nighters out of the mix. I have had soooo many phone calls.


Same here, my phone blew up all day yesterday payup

All in all, not a bad event. Ended up landing some new accounts, triple pushed all my regular accounts due to all the drifting, and after being up 24 hours had a nice 8 hour coma


----------



## brookline

Matson Snow;1226550 said:


> Joe...I saw your Plow this Morning...I was wondering where the Truck was.......
> Glad to hear its getting fixed up.....Thumbs Up


Yea luckily Dave moved it over to a safe spot for me. Truck might be ready today probably tomorrow. Hopefully the streak will end. I'm due...  I was working with my sidewalk crew for the duration of the storm until finally finishing completely @10am this morning.


----------



## P&M Landscaping

brookline;1226958 said:


> Yea luckily Dave moved it over to a safe spot for me. Truck might be ready today probably tomorrow. Hopefully the streak will end. I'm due...  I was working with my sidewalk crew for the duration of the storm until finally finishing completely @10am this morning.


Finally done with all of my call ins! Gotta love the contractors that don't show up! Must signed contracts for the rest of the season. As for the charging for a clean up I do half price to run though clean up the aprons and any other necessary cleaning. Going to look for a new truck/Jeep this week. I would like a truck, but my focus of business right now forces me to keep with the short wheelbase of the Jeep.


----------



## caitlyncllc

Lookin for a Meyer truck mount for a '92 Dodge if anybody has one.


----------



## ZachXSmith

Dodgetruckman731;1226902 said:


> It was a good evening event, The girlfriend trooped it out in the truck with me from 2AM Wendsday to 4AM this morning. Not one major problem, snow was powdery but stacked with the VXT like a dream, i have 13-16 foot piles at bigger accounts....... Now if i could only get payments for December to come in
> 
> Chris


That's what I'm saying, I just got my November checks 2 weeks ago.


----------



## timsteinman30

****** day yesterday. not only did my guy that was plowing call at 6am to tell me the f450 tranny had no drive gear and the od light was flashing, my wife calls and thinks shes having a miscarrage. wonderfull to top it all off no sleep for 46 hours. when i did get to sleep i couldn't my mind was all over the place.


----------



## Allor Outdoor

I literally just now (6:45pm) just got a call from a guy who is looking to get his driveway cleared TONIGHT.
He said that he hired MIKES BEST SNOW PLOWING and he's been waiting for them to come out and plow...but they haven't come yet, and he is worried he might not be able to get out of his driveway to go to work tonight at midnight (he is a nurse) and that his wife won't be able to get the kids to school in the morning.
He said he paid $100 for the season, but it has been nothing but problems with MIKES BEST SNOW PLOWING.
I told him that if he wanted to done TONIGHT that it would be $100 for this one time....he was NOT happy with the price! He started complaining that he only paid $100 for the whole season and that he wasn't going to pay $100 to me for ONE time!
All I could do was laugh (quietly)...I suppose you get what you pay for!


----------



## Superior L & L

We worked 18 hours sent everyone home at 6:00pm for some food and sleep and started round 3 at midnight. 6 shovel guys did not show up for round 3


----------



## asps4u

Allor Outdoor;1227184 said:


> I literally just now (6:45pm) just got a call from a guy who is looking to get his driveway cleared TONIGHT.
> He said that he hired MIKES BEST SNOW PLOWING and he's been waiting for them to come out and plow...but they haven't come yet, and he is worried he might not be able to get out of his driveway to go to work tonight at midnight (he is a nurse) and that his wife won't be able to get the kids to school in the morning.
> He said he paid $100 for the season, but it has been nothing but problems with MIKES BEST SNOW PLOWING.
> I told him that if he wanted to done TONIGHT that it would be $100 for this one time....he was NOT happy with the price! He started complaining that he only paid $100 for the whole season and that he wasn't going to pay $100 to me for ONE time!
> All I could do was laugh (quietly)...I suppose you get what you pay for!


LOL He must have called you right after me :laughing: Good luck finding someone to clear your drive tonight with 10+ inches of snow on it for $20


----------



## Jason Pallas

timsteinman30;1227130 said:


> ****** day yesterday. not only did my guy that was plowing call at 6am to tell me the f450 tranny had no drive gear and the od light was flashing, my wife calls and thinks shes having a miscarrage. wonderfull to top it all off no sleep for 46 hours. when i did get to sleep i couldn't my mind was all over the place.


Hey screw work man. Your wife is the important thing! I hope she's alright.


----------



## GreenAcresFert

Check this out
http://www.weather.com/outlook/vide...19541?from=shared_videos_face&cb=261603448884
Cantore is the last guy you wanna see around your town


----------



## VIPHGM

newhere;1226357 said:


> Anyone around university drive and 75 that can throw down a yard of salt for me? Extreme emergence!!!!!


ya wow i was right there this morning.... at that time and all loaded up with salt... if i know this i would had been more then happy to help


----------



## Milwaukee

Superior L & L;1227262 said:


> We worked 18 hours sent everyone home at 6:00pm for some food and sleep and started round 3 at midnight. 6 shovel guys did not show up for round 3


Do you provide them snowblowers? If not then hope you able find other shovel guys.


----------



## VIPHGM

Well I didn't think I could beat my old record of 44 hours of plowing and salting... Well the new record of 64.5 hours awake and still counting with a 2 hour nap Tuesday afternoon and 1 hour of sleep last night... Salted from 400am- 930am Tuesday morning.... Prepared, moved and filled equipment... Plowed from Tuesday night at 930pm- 430pm today - 48.5 hours of plowing and salting!!!!

Bed has never sounded so good before.... Hope everyone had a good safe push


My body still has the back and forth snow plow motions siting here at the computer:laughing:


----------



## Plow man Foster

Anyone know how much snow we are supposed to get sunday night into monday morning????
Accuweather says 3-6IN...


----------



## Superior L & L

Milwaukee;1227369 said:


> Do you provide them snowblowers? If not then hope you able find other shovel guys.


Three men crews roll with a two stage blower, shovels and spreader


----------



## Lightningllc

I'm exhausted, Well after 3 days of misery, 2 unimount plows broke the pins on the sides that hold the plows on, The overdrive light started flashing on a f350 now has no reverse, broke a cutting edge in half on a 10 foot plow, broke 6 bolts off a skid steer plate for a 10' push box and box falls off in a snow pile, 1 employee runs a tractor with a push box out of fuel, drove the new loader down the road and oakland county weighmaster in the silver chevy writes us 2 tickets $500+, 2 Subs don't show on time and 3 out of the 12 sidewalk guys quit after 7 hours.


Well after this storm I think I'm firing some people and buying all new trucks i'm done with fixing things. I didn't even plow my own house til 10 am this morning.

You guys that wish this big snows falls you must not have big jobs, I f'n hate big snow falls.


----------



## Lightningllc

To all that can help me: I'm gonna fight this loader ticket we got for driving on the road during a blizzard warning, can anyone give me info to help fight it. During a blizzard I thought all rules were off. Every school was closed and and government was closed seriously weighmaster ticketing for driving a off road vehicle and a 10' push box during a blizzard.


----------



## procut

Lightningllc;1227697 said:


> To all that can help me: I'm gonna fight this loader ticket we got for driving on the road during a blizzard warning, can anyone give me info to help fight it. During a blizzard I thought all rules were off. Every school was closed and and government was closed seriously weighmaster ticketing for driving a off road vehicle and a 10' push box during a blizzard.


Can't really offer up any advice, but I'm equally surprised he even messed with you.

Things wern't that great for me either. Everything was going well untill about 3:00pm Wednesday then it all went to hell. I was very pleased with the job we did on commercial, but residential kicked our asses. Driveways had 12"+ of snow with drifts up to 5 feet. Sidewalks were a nightmare.

I never dealt with so many unreasonable residential customers in my life. The snow stopped here at about 2 pm. Within the hour the phone was blowing up with literally every single residential customer we have demanding to know where we were. We actually had pretty much all the driveways done by 8 in the evening and consider the snow stopped at 2 I thought that was pretty damn good, but I guess not. Most of them could not understand the differance between this storm of the decade and normal 2"-3" snowfall. Give me a break.


----------



## timsteinman30

Jason Pallas;1227269 said:


> Hey screw work man. Your wife is the important thing! I hope she's alright.


Thanks jason,

She is doing good. its hard for her mentally. I think it hasn't het me yet. we are just blessed because we have two girls already. we can try again. but i know its hard on her.

thanks again.

ps. I stoped plowing yesterday when she called and when to the ER. but when we got home she wanted me to go finish plowing


----------



## Plow man Foster

Lightningllc;1227697 said:


> To all that can help me: I'm gonna fight this loader ticket we got for driving on the road during a blizzard warning, can anyone give me info to help fight it. During a blizzard I thought all rules were off. Every school was closed and and government was closed seriously weighmaster ticketing for driving a off road vehicle and a 10' push box during a blizzard.


Hell yeah i would fight a $500 dollar ticket too But be careful If you lose you're screwed! 
Did you have lights? Flashers? LEDs?
Did you have a "spotter" Truck?
How is a 10ft pusher any different then a 10ft plow on a truck? I think that would be a good question to ask them! But thats just me!
I see guys driving around all the time, I Will tell you: i dont usually see them driving with the pusher itself though....
But i do see them with out a spotter truck some have a spotter truck though... 
Keep us posted!



timsteinman30;1227755 said:


> lighting,
> my f450 od light was flashing to. no drive but we had reserve. Now after it was sitting for 6 hrs i got it to drive forward for 5 feet then stoped.


People dont realize how hard plowing snow is on our vehicles! Thats why for $20 Bucks a driveway i dont see how these lowballers are making any money!


----------



## timsteinman30

Lightningllc;1227601 said:


> I'm exhausted, Well after 3 days of misery, 2 unimount plows broke the pins on the sides that hold the plows on, The overdrive light started flashing on a f350 now has no reverse, broke a cutting edge in half on a 10 foot plow, broke 6 bolts off a skid steer plate for a 10' push box and box falls off in a snow pile, 1 employee runs a tractor with a push box out of fuel, drove the new loader down the road and oakland county weighmaster in the silver chevy writes us 2 tickets $500+, 2 Subs don't show on time and 3 out of the 12 sidewalk guys quit after 7 hours.
> 
> Well after this storm I think I'm firing some people and buying all new trucks i'm done with fixing things. I didn't even plow my own house til 10 am this morning.
> 
> You guys that wish this big snows falls you must not have big jobs, I f'n hate big snow falls.


lighting,
my f450 od light was flashing to. no drive but we had reserve. Now after it was sitting for 6 hrs i got it to drive forward for 5 feet then stoped. Going to top off fluid tomorrow and try it. call tranny shop and it might just be a small silonid,or modular??? let me know what you do. its almost the same problem. good luck


----------



## Lightningllc

We had hazards, lights and strobes on, but no spotter truck the loader goes 20 mph, but driving a quarter mile from job to job, give me a break.


----------



## Lightningllc

timsteinman30;1227755 said:


> lighting,
> my f450 od light was flashing to. no drive but we had reserve. Now after it was sitting for 6 hrs i got it to drive forward for 5 feet then stoped. Going to top off fluid tomorrow and try it. call tranny shop and it might just be a small silonid,or modular??? let me know what you do. its almost the same problem. good luck


Dude it's limp mode your trans is fryed like mine. Reverse and 3rd use the same band in the trans. Just bite the bullet and spend 2 g's on the repair, I get mine back Monday.
I'm using trans guy in farmington at m-5 and grand river. He's a good guy.


----------



## IC-Smoke

Starting tomorrow at 5 hauling snow out of town! I've completely ran out of room in a couple places to pile the snow! 

I need to find a old 6' blade and make a push box for my BX!


----------



## bltp203

Lightningllc;1227697 said:


> To all that can help me: I'm gonna fight this loader ticket we got for driving on the road during a blizzard warning, can anyone give me info to help fight it. During a blizzard I thought all rules were off. Every school was closed and and government was closed seriously weighmaster ticketing for driving a off road vehicle and a 10' push box during a blizzard.


There is no general exemption for a blizzard. Most guys are not aware that you cannot run anything over 102" on a county road or state road without a permit. Even at a full angle a 10' plow is still 104". It has been a long time since I inquired, but I think a permit is something around $150 for the year from the County.

I know this doesn't help in your defense, but I hope maybe other guys will understand the rules before they get jammed up. I have heard the Oakland Weighmaster is pretty strict........got a friend of mine for expired registration which I didn't even know he could enforce.


----------



## redskinsfan34

Lightningllc;1227697 said:


> To all that can help me: I'm gonna fight this loader ticket we got for driving on the road during a blizzard warning, can anyone give me info to help fight it. During a blizzard I thought all rules were off. Every school was closed and and government was closed seriously weighmaster ticketing for driving a off road vehicle and a 10' push box during a blizzard.


Hey Lightning. Sorry to hear you had such a rough go of it. I was topping everything off with fuel at North Lake and another guy pulls in and we start BS'ing. He asks me if I do any pushing in Livingston county because "the Sherrif's dept. and the road commision are gonna try to make some $ off of plow guy's this storm." I didn't think much of it cause I stay in Washtenaw county. After reading your post, maybe he had some inside info. Not that it helps but just thought I'd share that. Good luck to you.


----------



## Jason Pallas

BTW - the early call on Sunday's snow is 1-2 light inches - may need to be adjusted (upward) - but this is a Clipper - so won't be anything like last snow. Keep an eye out for Thursday though - storm looks to stay to the East of us - but some models have it tracking further West - which would impact us. Just a heads up for those of you who don't read maps and follow models.

May screw with your SuperBowl watching plans.


----------



## PowersTree

You guys that are having trouble with sidewalk crews, get ahold of me.

On these big storms we roll 3 guys to the crew, with blowers, shovels, and push spreaders.

Need one job done, or a whole route done, I'm sure we can work something out. I had all of our contracts done in 5 hours this last storm, and wanted more.

Call or text 2482300644


----------



## Danhoe

*Lightning llc*

Anything over 8' 6" is over width, no matter what the weather conditions are. Don't waste any more time or money on fighting the ticket. I have been warning people of the weight masters and no one listens. Maybe Yogi will show up and explain this to you. The law is the law. Sorry for your bad luck. Dan


----------



## VIPHGM

hey question... I have a 8'2 Boss XT-V Plow and i just got it this season and well i have already wore down the center of the plow where it pivots to where there is no blade left... but my actual cutting edge still has at least an inch on it... is that normal to go through a V - blade that quick even though we havent been pushing that much? Also I think i heard that boss wants like $650 for a edge for that plow... does that seem right? Why didnt my XTV plow come with a taller cutting edge like my XT plow has on it? I have a friend that has a metal shop that says he can cut me a blade but wants to know what kind of steel it is... (like hardened, is a A440 or XXX kind of steel or maybe even a Carbide edge)? I am going to have him make me one but i want a taller edge like 10" instead of 6" how would that affect my plows capabilities?


----------



## silvetouch

TCLA;1227926 said:


> What's this supposed to mean?


I was wondering the same thing too.


----------



## Danhoe

*Lightning llc*

Here you go, the link for a cab card, the fee is $ 65.00 http://www.rcocweb.org/Permits/Cab_Rules.aspx


----------



## PowersTree

silvetouch;1228200 said:


> I was wondering the same thing too.


I think he's wondering where Xpress is.

As in Xpress hasn't posted in a day or so.

My thoughts on it, the man has his own business to run also, and has probably been very busy these past few days. When he finds a minute, or need to update us he will. Just be thankful we get the updates we do, cause I know I watch his weather reports, and have basically stopped listening to any other source. He seems to have been the most accurate weather guy I've seen in a long time!!

I sure appreciate his input, but all these cries out for him, have got to be pretty annoying to him. Just my 2¢


----------



## redskinsfan34

PowersTree;1228220 said:


> I think he's wondering where Xpress is.
> 
> As in Xpress hasn't posted in a day or so.
> 
> My thoughts on it, the man has his own business to run also, and has probably been very busy these past few days. When he finds a minute, or need to update us he will. Just be thankful we get the updates we do, cause I know I watch his weather reports, and have basically stopped listening to any other source. He seems to have been the most accurate weather guy I've seen in a long time!!
> 
> I sure appreciate his input, but all these cries out for him, have got to be pretty annoying to him. Just my 2¢


I agree with all of that. Also, last week a few clowns took some pot shots at his forecast and claimed he was exaggerating on purpose to get people worried or something along those lines. I don't personally know the guy, but he seemed kinda pissed about it.


----------



## Danhoe

*What is a spotter truck ?*

Hell yeah i would fight a $500 dollar ticket too But be careful If you lose you're screwed! 
Did you have lights? Flashers? LEDs?
Did you have a "spotter" Truck?
How is a 10ft pusher any different then a 10ft plow on a truck? I think that would be a good question to ask them! But thats just me!
I see guys driving around all the time, I Will tell you: i dont usually see them driving with the pusher itself though....
But i do see them with out a spotter truck some have a spotter truck though... 
Keep us posted!


----------



## terrapro

Does anyone know if it is okay to spray brake cleaner into my plow motor to clean out all the hydro fluid?


----------



## Luther

terrapro;1228544 said:


> Does anyone know if it is okay to spray brake cleaner into my plow motor to clean out all the hydro fluid?


Yes it is Cole.

Just let it evaporate before putting your new fluid in.


----------



## Leisure Time LC

how do you keep a western unimount from freezing up? Mine did last storm and was unable to use it


----------



## Jeffwich

Leisure Time LC;1228584 said:


> how do you keep a western unimount from freezing up? Mine did last storm and was unable to use it


I use a little over a cap full of heet.
Jeff


----------



## ajslands

Sorry........


----------



## Luther

Don't sweat it AJ.

Use it as a learning experience. 

We all make mistakes. The bigger mistake is not learning from it.

:salute:


----------



## eatonpaving

Leisure Time LC;1228584 said:


> how do you keep a western unimount from freezing up? Mine did last storm and was unable to use it[/Q i carry a little propane torch in the tool box, mine froze up to, just a little heat and it was good as new.....


----------



## PowersTree

I read the link for cab cards. It states that you can only operate during daylight hours though. Is there an exception for plow vehicles, or do we just pray they don't stop us during dark hours.

Also, do they require a wide load sign?

Reason I'm asking is, I just purchased a dump truck, and plan running a 9 ft plow, probably with wings as the truck is a 2 wheeler and I want to make sure the plow covers the tracks.

We used to get away with just transporting down the road at full angle with the 10 ft plow and they left us alone. Sounds like they are getting a little more money hungry.


----------



## terrapro

Does anyone have a y-pipe for an 88-98 chevy laying around?


----------



## VIPHGM

Well.. Got a chance to have my photo guy come out with me today to take some snow plowing action photos... They turned out nice... He said i should have the rough copies in a few days... pretty excited to see how they all look!!! ill add them to my profile albums photos...


----------



## Leisure Time LC

Jeffwich;1228589 said:


> I use a little over a cap full of heet.
> Jeff


Thanks

I will try that and keep a torch in the truck


----------



## 24v6spd

Leisure Time LC;1228584 said:


> how do you keep a western unimount from freezing up? Mine did last storm and was unable to use it


You must have moisture in the fluid. I would change the fluid and filter.


----------



## Matson Snow

PowersTree;1228639 said:


> I read the link for cab cards. It states that you can only operate during daylight hours though. Is there an exception for plow vehicles, or do we just pray they don't stop us during dark hours.
> 
> Also, do they require a wide load sign?
> 
> Reason I'm asking is, I just purchased a dump truck, and plan running a 9 ft plow, probably with wings as the truck is a 2 wheeler and I want to make sure the plow covers the tracks.
> 
> We used to get away with just transporting down the road at full angle with the 10 ft plow and they left us alone. Sounds like they are getting a little more money hungry.


The way it was explained to me By The Weighmaster from Oakland County....They Offer a Permit for this Purpose..Its NOT a cab card..Its a Permit...The Price of the Permit is $100-$150 can not remember the exact price per calender year....You would need to purchase a Permit per county also....So if you run in Wayne, Oakland, and Macomb you would need 3 separate permits


----------



## Milwaukee

Did city order you relocate snowpile to somewhere with 4 hours period?

It was in Garden City we relocate excess snowpiles in park lot to far rear park lot where that building is down for rent. It all in shop center lot.

It upset me very much after 8 hours of moving piles in skidsteer then find out they say must relocate to new place.:realmad: But for now we are leave there and wait for future notice.


----------



## Bigrd1

Leisure Time LC;1228692 said:


> Thanks
> 
> I will try that and keep a torch in the truck


Try running synthetic trans fluid (amsoil, mobil1) something along those lines. they keep the moisture down when the plow heats up. Also when you change your fluid don't just drain the tank make sure you change the fluid in the rams too.

I run amsoil in mine and have never had it freeze up on me.


----------



## Bigrd1

terrapro;1228544 said:


> Does anyone know if it is okay to spray brake cleaner into my plow motor to clean out all the hydro fluid?


Brake cleaner is fine you can also use some fresh gasoline. and like the other guy said make sure you give it a couple minutes to dry before putting the new fluid in.


----------



## brookline

timsteinman30;1227755 said:


> lighting,
> my f450 od light was flashing to. no drive but we had reserve. Now after it was sitting for 6 hrs i got it to drive forward for 5 feet then stoped. Going to top off fluid tomorrow and try it. call tranny shop and it might just be a small silonid,or modular??? let me know what you do. its almost the same problem. good luck


I dropped my truck off at MC's Transmission on Northville rd. In Northville, had a seal break on it. I took it there wednesday night at 11pm they had someone meet me there, and I got it back this morning. One full day and they had it back to me. They said plow trucks always go to the front of the line because that's how we make our money and we can't make any with a truck down. Talk to Mark and tell him Joe from Brookline landscaping sent you.


----------



## Leisure Time LC

24v6spd;1228703 said:


> You must have moisture in the fluid. I would change the fluid and filter.


it has fresh fluid in it


----------



## magnatrac

A couple years ago I had trouble with new fluid that I got from tsc. My plow would work but it was real snow and weak. I thought my motor was shot . I ended up flushing all of the fluid again and found moisture frozen in it. I changed it again (got fluid from another source) and cleaned my filters and it solved my problems.

, shaun


----------



## terrapro

WTF guys like we don't have enough problems to deal with. Suck it up and lets work together, we have been doing so good working together no reason to mess this up. 

We are a good group of guys working hard lets just keep working together....


----------



## Jason Pallas

Leisure Time LC;1228692 said:


> Thanks
> 
> I will try that and keep a torch in the truck


NO! Don't use a torch. There's too many rubber and nylon seals that you can melt. Drain the fluid in the resevoir now (while we've got some down time), clean the filter out (of any ice crystals). Then reassemble and add a couple of cap fulls of HEET. I had a chronic problem with a plow freezing on me - I add HEET now and it's never been problem since. Good luck!


----------



## Charles

terrapro;1229093 said:


> WTF guys like we don't have enough problems to deal with. Suck it up and lets work together, we have been doing so good working together no reason to mess this up.
> 
> We are a good group of guys working hard lets just keep working together....


Agreed. The arguing post are gone. NO need to bring what started it back up


----------



## Luther

Thanks for cleaning up the garbage Charles. :salute:


----------



## Luther

Plow man Foster;1227427 said:


> Anyone know how much snow we are supposed to get sunday night into monday morning????
> Accuweather says 3-6IN...


Actually I just caught Chuck G's forecast. 

He says the next 4 days will be abundant sunshine and crisp, identical to the last 2 days we just enjoyed.

It's cool to take a sled trip right now.

The farther north you go the trails get better.....


----------



## Plow man Foster

TCLA;1229413 said:


> Actually I just caught Chuck G's forecast.
> 
> He says the next 4 days will be abundant sunshine and crisp, identical to the last 2 days we just enjoyed.
> 
> It's cool to take a sled trip right now.
> 
> The farther north you go the trails get better.....


Just saw channel 7's 
they say we should have 1-3 by 10PM


----------



## Leisure Time LC

TCLA;1229413 said:


> Actually I just caught Chuck G's forecast.
> 
> He says the next 4 days will be abundant sunshine and crisp, identical to the last 2 days we just enjoyed.
> 
> It's cool to take a sled trip right now.
> 
> The farther north you go the trails get better.....


I just watched the weather on channel 4 and they are calling for snow this afternoon and tomorrow. accuweather is saying 3.2 inches in my area


----------



## Luther

Plow man Foster;1229416 said:


> Just saw channel 7's
> they say we should have 1-3 by 10PM


Don't buy it.

Look at the sky...it's clear and beautiful right now. It'll stay that way. Thumbs Up

It's cool to take a 3 day ride.


----------



## Leisure Time LC

TCLA;1229420 said:


> Don't buy it.
> 
> Look at the sky...it's clear and beautiful right now. It'll stay that way. Thumbs Up
> 
> It's cool to take a 3 day ride.


Jim,

You dont think we will get anything, even south


----------



## Lightningllc

Good morning, good point taking the sleds up north today.


----------



## Leisure Time LC

I think I am going to head to my place up in Frederic, and take the sleds for a quick 300 miles this weekend. I need a break..


----------



## Stuffdeer

onsidering going up north....but don't wanna get caught with my pants down and have it snow.


----------



## P&M Landscaping

Stuffdeer;1229478 said:


> onsidering going up north....but don't wanna get caught with my pants down and have it snow.


Lookin' at radar that thing is flirting with the Ohio Border, us south guys may see something!


----------



## Lightningllc

Maybe our weather man could chime in?? xpress I still look forward to your spot on storm predictions, Do you have any thoughts.

wesport


----------



## grassmaster06

hey guys my reverse went out in my 97 chevy 2500 ,so i took it to to the trans shop for repair and got it back yesterday .well driving back i noticed a vibration when accelerating so i checked the drive shaft and u joints but then i put it in park and reved it up and vibrates while in park .what could be wrong it seems like somethings out of balance


----------



## sefh

It started down here about an hour ago. It's a steady snow so far.


----------



## sefh

grassmaster06;1229543 said:


> hey guys my reverse went out in my 97 chevy 2500 ,so i took it to to the trans shop for repair and got it back yesterday .well driving back i noticed a vibration when accelerating so i checked the drive shaft and u joints but then i put it in park and reved it up and vibrates while in park .what could be wrong it seems like somethings out of balance


Take it back to the trans shop. If they didn't tighten the torque converter tight enough or didn't add fluid to if after it came out that would cause a vibration while driving and in park. As long as the motor is spinning the converter is too.


----------



## Luther

Leisure Time LC;1229438 said:


> I think I am going to head to my place up in Frederic, and take the sleds for a quick 300 miles this weekend. I need a break..


Was that you I passed on Hannan by the RR tracks around 10:30am, or one of your trucks?


----------



## Leisure Time LC

TCLA;1229694 said:


> Was that you I passed on Hannan by the RR tracks around 10:30am, or one of your trucks?


Yes it was. I did not see you


----------



## Stuffdeer

Everythings covered south of Flat rock and coming down hard. Snowing in Sgate now too. Weather advisory up, saying 2 to 4


----------



## Luther

Leisure Time LC;1229743 said:


> Yes it was. I did not see you


That's good.

I like it that way.


----------



## Moonlighter

I got nothing here in Pontiac yet.


----------



## Plow Dude

grassmaster06;1229543 said:


> hey guys my reverse went out in my 97 chevy 2500 ,so i took it to to the trans shop for repair and got it back yesterday .well driving back i noticed a vibration when accelerating so i checked the drive shaft and u joints but then i put it in park and reved it up and vibrates while in park .what could be wrong it seems like somethings out of balance


Check the water pump for play. Also try taking the belt off that runs the water pump, start the truck and see if it still vibrates. If it still vibrates it could be the harmonic balanced or the flywheel. Did it vibrate before u took it to trans shop?


----------



## caitlyncllc

Plow Dude;1229806 said:


> Check the water pump for play. Also try taking the belt off that runs the water pump, start the truck and see if it still vibrates. If it still vibrates it could be the harmonic balanced or the flywheel. Did it vibrate before u took it to trans shop?


If you don't have the water pump hooked up, better be careful. It will overheat FAST.


----------



## PowersTree

Id vote TC is loose. I had the same issue when I replaced the engine in mine. Tightened up the TC a bit more and it went away. Thats where Id start looking.


----------



## cgrappler135

Well woke up this mornin to my main plow and salt truck stole right out of my driveway! WTF!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## redskinsfan34

Lightningllc;1229432 said:


> Good morning, good point taking the sleds up north today.


I'd hold of on the trip Lightning. Snowing hard in Dexter right now. Already an inch on the ground. They're calling for 2 to 4 by tomm. night.


----------



## alternative

cgrappler135;1229846 said:


> Well woke up this mornin to my main plow and salt truck stole right out of my driveway! WTF!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Damn that sucks...you still dealing with Ed -if so, he will take care of it quickly. 
Hope so, cause its snowing like a mofo on the eastside.


----------



## grassmaster06

the truck ran super smooth on the way to the trans shop ,the reverse went out and never vibrated before .the tc is probably loose its going back on Monday ,i just am just going crazy after paying $1500 on a trans and my truck still isnt right .thanks for the help now i can tell them what they did wrong instead of getting the run around


----------



## bigjeeping

WOW it has been less than 1/4 mile visibility for past 30 mins... really coming down good in Saline!!


----------



## Luther

That's horrible.

Got a pic of it you can post? 

Lot of eyes here....maybe someone will see it.


----------



## grassmaster06

cgrappler135;1229846 said:


> Well woke up this mornin to my main plow and salt truck stole right out of my driveway! WTF!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


i hate thiefs


----------



## Jason Pallas

redskinsfan34;1229865 said:


> I'd hold of on the trip Lightning. Snowing hard in Dexter right now. Already an inch on the ground. They're calling for 2 to 4 by tomm. night.


2-4 by tmrw night!?!?! You better read that forecast again. That's 2-4" by tonight (about 9pm) AND another 1-2 tmrw night into Monday morning.


----------



## TheXpress2002

Since this is all I do is copy and paste.........(sorry bitter as hell)

URGENT - WINTER WEATHER MESSAGE
NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE DETROIT/PONTIAC MI
157 PM EST SAT FEB 5 2011

...LOW PRESSURE TO BRING ACCUMULATING SNOW THIS AFTERNOON...

.A STRENGTHENING UPPER LEVEL LOW PRESSURE SYSTEM WILL TRACK
THROUGH OHIO THIS AFTERNOON. A WIDESPREAD BAND OF SNOW HAS FILLED
IN ON THE NORTHWEST PERIPHERY OF THIS LOW PRESSURE SYSTEM. MODERATE
TO HEAVY SNOWFALL RATES ARE CONTAINED WITHIN THIS BAND AND WILL
REMAIN OVER FAR SOUTHEASTERN MICHIGAN THROUGHOUT MUCH OF THE
AFTERNOON. TOTAL SNOWFALL ACCUMULATIONS OF 3 TO 5 INCHES IS
EXPECTED FOR WAYNE...LENAWEE...MONROE AND SOUTHEASTERN WASHTENAW
COUNTIES. TOTAL SNOWFALL ACCUMULATIONS OF 2 TO 4 INCHES WILL BE
POSSIBLE ACROSS SOUTHERN SECTIONS OF OAKLAND COUNTY AND FOR MANY
AREAS IN MACOMB AND ST CLAIR COUNTIES.


----------



## cgrappler135

alternative;1229867 said:


> Damn that sucks...you still dealing with Ed -if so, he will take care of it quickly.
> Hope so, cause its snowing like a mofo on the eastside.


Yeah, i still have all my stuff thru Ed. That guy is great. Thanks for the recommendation!


----------



## bigjeeping

just went outside... 2-3" already!!


----------



## Allor Outdoor

Nothing here in Milford yet...


----------



## michigancutter

Damn, just caught up on my sleep now more snow!! Already have about a inch by me and comming down hard. looks like we will see that 2-4 today. Man, wanted to take the sleds out tomorrow, looks like that aint happing now.


----------



## TheXpress2002

Eastern Michigan........

http://www.emich.edu/physplant/markjefferson.html

A2......

http://www.oeinstitute.org/web-cam.html

Everywhere else......

http://mdotnetpublic.state.mi.us/drive/cameraviewer.aspx


----------



## sefh

About 4" down here by Ohio and still snowing.


----------



## Outdoor Pros

Just under 4" in Lasalle and still coming down hard. Expect 1-2" more before this is over today.


----------



## saltoftheearth

*wow*

2.5-3 inches in Huntington Woods.


----------



## GimmeSnow!!

Hey I just had my trans rebuilt the storm before last everything seemed great until this last storm. The other night the guys called me up and said the truck slipped and then the trans temp light came on about 3 hours into the storm they waited about 15 min and the light went off about a half hour later the same thing happened then that continued through the night. Gave the truck a few hours and took a break. Went back out and it happened again on a heavy lot. After we got into the two or three inch clean up pushes everything seemed ok. I took it back to the guy that rebuilt it and he said its shifting good so don't worry about it. Any ideas what it could be? I'm worried that the trans is going to go out again and I can't keep paying the guys to sit in the truck and wait out the temp light.


----------



## Milwaukee

GimmeSnow!!;1229991 said:


> Hey I just had my trans rebuilt the storm before last everything seemed great until this last storm. The other night the guys called me up and said the truck slipped and then the trans temp light came on about 3 hours into the storm they waited about 15 min and the light went off about a half hour later the same thing happened then that continued through the night. Gave the truck a few hours and took a break. Went back out and it happened again on a heavy lot. After we got into the two or three inch clean up pushes everything seemed ok. I took it back to the guy that rebuilt it and he said its shifting good so don't worry about it. Any ideas what it could be? I'm worried that the trans is going to go out again and I can't keep paying the guys to sit in the truck and wait out the temp light.


Question
DO you ever use 4WD LOW?


----------



## PowersTree

TCLA;1229871 said:


> That's horrible.
> 
> Got a pic of it you can post?
> 
> Lot of eyes here....maybe someone will see it.


X2. Ill keep my eyes open.


----------



## GimmeSnow!!

Not very often only on deep snows pushing up hills or if I'm trying to move a heavy pile I doubt they ever use it.


----------



## thandrinos

Seems like this passed up all the news channels last night..none of them said anything till this morning


----------



## Luther

thandrinos;1230085 said:


> Seems like this passed up all the news channels last night..none of them said anything till this morning


If you care to look back several days you will find a certain someone who saw this coming....


----------



## TheXpress2002

thandrinos;1230085 said:


> Seems like this passed up all the news channels last night..none of them said anything till this morning


This was 150 miles further east on last nights model run. Amazing what happens in the span of 12 hours.

Thats why I would not recommend going anywhere this week. There are 3 storms on the map that are all over the place as to where they are going.

The following week might be the week to take off. Temps moderate and should be quiet.


----------



## Do It All Do It Right

The following week might be the week to take off. Temps moderate and should be quiet.[/QUOTE]

The following week is to peel off the duct tape and do the repairs the right way.


----------



## Frosty12

Can anyone in the Farmington area tell us how much snow is down there? Just started snowing in Milford about 30 mins ago. This snowfall seems to be all over the place as far as accumulation amounts. Would appreciate an update on what's happening down in the Farmington area. Thanks.


----------



## timsteinman30

sorry guys, 6" on the ground in monroe county. ohio line. the weather man said last night that we would get a dusting. this moring they said 1-3" now they said at 2:30 we will have 6-8 before the night is over. oh they said that this is robbing snow from tomorrow nights storm.


----------



## bigjeeping

Measure 4.5" in Saline!!!!! holy cow


----------



## Allor Outdoor

Here in Milford, I look out my backyard (east) and there are snow showers, I look out to my frontyard (west) and the sun is shining!
What a weird storm!


----------



## cgrappler135

Frosty12;1230149 said:


> Can anyone in the Farmington area tell us how much snow is down there? Just started snowing in Milford about 30 mins ago. This snowfall seems to be all over the place as far as accumulation amounts. Would appreciate an update on what's happening down in the Farmington area. Thanks.


2-3 inches and still snowing.


----------



## PowersTree

TCLA;1230105 said:


> If you care to look back several days you will find a certain someone who saw this coming....


I think that certain someone needs to set up a blog. Ill pay for it!!!!!!!!


----------



## PowersTree

Can anyone name what's on the ground between Birmingham and Orchard Lake??

Nice fast dusting here in clarkston.


----------



## asps4u

PowersTree;1230226 said:


> Can anyone name what's on the ground between Birmingham and Orchard Lake??
> 
> Nice fast dusting here in clarkston.


Don't know about Birmingham but Orchard Lake has 1.75 and seems to be done


----------



## Frosty12

Looks like generally the farther southeast you are the more snow you got. Didn't get more than 1.5" in Milford/Highland/M-59 area. Clarkston got around 1/2". Areas near Farmington and southward seem to be in the 3" to 5" range. Channel 4 is calling for 1"-2" tomorrow evening/night and possibly another 1" on Monday. Hopefully we can still watch the Super Bowl...


----------



## magnatrac

Wow you guys to the south are going to get a nice run tonight. I looked out the window at 4 and saw it snowing but it only lasted about a 1/2 hour up here in ortonville. There is less than a 1/4 " here so I'm sure salt residule will take care of my jobs. I will be thinking of you guys out there working hard tonight while I'm in my warm bed:laughing: Usually the coin is flipped, there have been so many times that we're plowing and nothing in the city. After this week I don't mind missing out on a snow. If all the snow is like the little bit we got up here it should be a nices easy push for you and the equipment. Good luck and be safe !!!

, shaun


----------



## P&M Landscaping

magnatrac;1230266 said:


> Wow you guys to the south are going to get a nice run tonight. I looked out the window at 4 and saw it snowing but it only lasted about a 1/2 hour up here in ortonville. There is less than a 1/4 " here so I'm sure salt residule will take care of my jobs. I will be thinking of you guys out there working hard tonight while I'm in my warm bed:laughing: Usually the coin is flipped, there have been so many times that we're plowing and nothing in the city. After this week I don't mind missing out on a snow. If all the snow is like the little bit we got up here it should be a nices easy push for you and the equipment. Good luck and be safe !!!
> 
> , shaun


Solid 5" Downriver!


----------



## 2FAST4U

Chesterfield has a solid 5" by the time its ends we might have 6" Already went to plow a senior apartment complex and headed out at 7 to start a full run tonight. Think i'll start resis around 5am besafe boys, and the ones that aren't plowing have a beer for us


----------



## Jeffwich

PowersTree;1230223 said:


> I think that certain someone needs to set up a blog. Ill pay for it!!!!!!!!


I would also pay . The guy that just copy and paste 
Jeff


----------



## Superior L & L

Hmmmm it is nice that I'm sitting here knowing that there is 6"+ less than a hour from me and we have nothing. I'm real glad 

Oh.............. And express is "the man". Many a time I've longed on just for a update


----------



## terrapro

Jeffwich;1230300 said:


> I would also pay . The guy that just copy and paste
> Jeff


Are you intending to insult? Is this seriously starting again?


----------



## Jeffwich

terrapro;1230396 said:


> Are you intending to insult? Is this seriously starting again?


No it is NOT a insult. I thought it was funny when express said all I do is copy and paste. I know that is not the truth and sorry if it came out wrong. 
Jeff


----------



## terrapro

Jeffwich;1230409 said:


> No it is NOT a insult. I thought it was funny when express said all I do is copy and paste. I know that is not the truth and sorry if it came out wrong.
> Jeff


Okay, thanks for clearing that up.


----------



## Superior L & L

Lol, What a bunch of women


----------



## terrapro

Superior L & L;1230457 said:


> Lol, What a bunch of women


Actually I am organizing my scented candles as we speak, I do my potpourri in the summer.


----------



## sefh

terrapro;1230413 said:


> Okay, thanks for clearing that up.


Read the post that Express put up this afternoon.


----------



## goinggreen

Didnt know we were getting snow today nothing here in lansing had some snow showers lasted about 10 min. everyone enjoy plowing tonight and be sake


----------



## PowersTree

Pushed all my jobs south of 59. Salted Waterford, and thinking salt residue will handle clarkston.

Off to bed. Thanks for all the info this thread offers!!


----------



## Lightningllc

Does anyone have a skidsteer wheel and tire assembly I can buy or borrow. 2482407298


----------



## Sharpcut 1

Damn, I've fixed more plows tonight than in the Blizzard of 2011 this past week!!


----------



## TheXpress2002

there is a chance that we will be experiencing the same conditions tomorrow night should be a general 2 to 4 inches with localized banding....... happy super bowl


----------



## Allor Outdoor

Justin, give me a call...depending on the size of wheel/tire I may be able to help out 
248-930-4526


----------



## michigancutter

Man this snow sucks!!! Blew a rear end last night on one truck, trans took a **** on my dump again.
Now im dead in the water, No trucks left. and its superbowl sunday. GREAT. I hope your wrong xpress on the snow for tomorrow. Im ******


----------



## Superior L & L

PowersTree;1230226 said:


> Can anyone name what's on the ground between Birmingham and Orchard Lake??.


I can.........snow.


----------



## redskinsfan34

Man that was nice. Snow quit around 6:30. Went out and did my whole route except one and in bed by 2:00am. Other than getting stuck (slipped off side of driveway) and having a neighbor pull me out. 4 solid inches Dexter and Chelsea.


----------



## michigancutter

Looking for somone to salt some mt. clemens properties tonight. Please p.m. me if intrested
thanks guys


----------



## bigjeeping

Timing on storm tonight? Will we get to enjoy the game and a few wine coolers?? lol


----------



## smoore45

bigjeeping;1230969 said:


> Timing on storm tonight? Will we get to enjoy the game and a few wine coolers?? lol


I can't tell if Xpress meant this evening or Monday evening. If you look at the radar, looks like it will start up soon and may not accumulate too much. I'm hoping just a Salt run before the big game and the push event (2-4) is tomorrow...


----------



## Lightningllc

I have a question for everyone is everyone seeing high receivables and none payment for services performed, I have noticed that companies are stringing payments out to 60-90-120, What is everyone doing with services.

Reason for the question is that we have a condo site and they haven't paid thus far. I am gonna discontinue services as of the 15th and I really don't want to loose them because of the year round service.


----------



## Danhoe

Have you had a face to face with them yet ? Don't tell them you are coming. How far out are they ? Thell them they are now last on the list to get cleared untill they catch up on ALL invoices.


----------



## magnatrac

Lightningllc;1231212 said:


> I have a question for everyone is everyone seeing high receivables and none payment for services performed, I have noticed that companies are stringing payments out to 60-90-120, What is everyone doing with services.
> 
> Reason for the question is that we have a condo site and they haven't paid thus far. I am gonna discontinue services as of the 15th and I really don't want to loose them because of the year round service.


We walked away from a few " nice commercial jobs" a few years back. Everyone thought we were crazy but it doesn't matter how good of a job it is if your not getting paid in a decent anount of time. There is no reason to be financing there operations for 90 -120 days. I will stay smaller and pick and choose jobs and get paid rather than be able to say I have " X " number of accounts. If I wait more than 30 days I start calling. It's a buisness not a charity. Is your condo job through a management company or do you work directly for the association? We don't work for any management companys any more either. There isn't as much room for profit these days when a middle man is involved. It is much easier to work directly with the customer or association. We hand deliver alot of our bills and get checks on the spot or in a week or two.

just my .02 , shaun


----------



## moosey

Lightningllc;1231212 said:


> I have a question for everyone is everyone seeing high receivables and none payment for services performed, I have noticed that companies are stringing payments out to 60-90-120, What is everyone doing with services.
> 
> Reason for the question is that we have a condo site and they haven't paid thus far. I am gonna discontinue services as of the 15th and I really don't want to loose them because of the year round service.


We are a Service just like Comcast, DTE & Verizon. We don't pay them on time and we have a late fee, Right. Or even shut off for non-payment. Charge a late fee plus stop service after a certain amount of time. I have done this with my residentials and weeding out the late payers. There's No Excuse for it!


----------



## terrapro

Just got my new pump/motor in the plow on the dump. Works like a champ again. Dropped a grand at Theiser Equipment. Bought myself a snow-ex walkbehind along with the pump/motor. I can now say I need it to snow 

I don't think I will ever go to D&G or Angelos again, Theiser will be getting all of my business from now on. It's weird, they actually want your business.


----------



## Matson Snow

terrapro;1231309 said:


> Just got my new pump/motor in the plow on the dump. Works like a champ again. Dropped a grand at Theiser Equipment. Bought myself a snow-ex walkbehind along with the pump/motor. I can now say I need it to snow
> 
> I don't think I will ever go to D&G or Angelos again, Theiser will be getting all of my business from now on. It's weird, they actually want your business.


Interesting Concept...Wanting Your Business........


----------



## asps4u

terrapro;1231309 said:


> Just got my new pump/motor in the plow on the dump. Works like a champ again. Dropped a grand at Theiser Equipment. Bought myself a snow-ex walkbehind along with the pump/motor. I can now say I need it to snow
> 
> I don't think I will ever go to D&G or Angelos again, Theiser will be getting all of my business from now on. It's weird, they actually want your business.


They're the only ones I deal with too. They really are great people with the right standards of what customer service is all about, and their prices have been unbeatable for everything I've needed to purchase


----------



## snow_man_48045

asps4u;1231401 said:


> They're the only ones I deal with too. They really are great people with the right standards of what customer service is all about, and their prices have been unbeatable for everything I've needed to purchase


Bought our mower there, everyone around here thinks we are crazy cause we run green and deal there. Never any probs after 5 years compared to our ex junks...


----------



## terrapro

Okay guys it is registration renewal time for my 1ton dump and I usally get a GVW plate but an excavator budy asked me why I pay for a plate I don't need, news to me. I checked the SOS website and it just says...

The following vehicles require GVW plates:

All trucks weighing over 8,000 pounds (empty) used commercially 
All semi tractors used commercially 
Trucks weighing 8,000 pounds or less (empty) towing a trailer or any other vehicle for commercial purposes (This does not include pickups and vans under 8,001 lbs. towing a trailer. They use regular fees as if there was no trailer).

My registration just says pickup and it is under 8001 empty(7240 with my fat ace in it). 

Do I really need to drop the coin even though from the sounds of it the SOS says I don't? Do you guys run GVW plates?


----------



## Tango

So it's about 3 am this morning and I cut through an ally to hit a doctors office. As I am getting closer I pass two small lots on my right and something catches my eye. It was a bad night for someone.


----------



## Plow man Foster

tango;1231550 said:


> so it's about 3 am this morning and i cut through an ally to hit a doctors office. As i am getting closer i pass two small lots on my right and something catches my eye. It was a bad night for someone.


that sucks! Seems kinda odd how both bolts broke off though...


----------



## grassmaster06

so are we plowing or salting tonight or both


----------



## terrapro

grassmaster06;1231597 said:


> so are we plowing or salting tonight or both


I am getting salt right now to hit some stuff and hope it holds until tomorrow.


----------



## grassmaster06

I'm going out at 11:00 to do whatever


----------



## dquint

I need some advice on sidewalk removal. I have a large condo complex we maintain. I do all the porches and small walks up to the porches with small snow blowers, backpacks or shovels depending on the conditions. I do all the full sidewalks (size of city walks) with a Bobcat with a brush on it. It worked excellent last year and worked well at the beginning of this season. However now the brushes are smaller and it is not doing it's job. This season has just kicked it's ass. It works fantastic when it's working right, but with the money I now have to put into the brush, I'm wondering what others use for walks. I have close to 2 miles of sidewalks to maintain just with this machine. I'm planning on grabbing 2 large self propelled two stage blowers for the time being. just looking for what others do/recommend.


----------



## VIPHGM

dquint;1231630 said:


> I need some advice on sidewalk removal. I have a large condo complex we maintain. I do all the porches and small walks up to the porches with small snow blowers, backpacks or shovels depending on the conditions. I do all the full sidewalks (size of city walks) with a Bobcat with a brush on it. It worked excellent last year and worked well at the beginning of this season. However now the brushes are smaller and it is not doing it's job. This season has just kicked it's ass. It works fantastic when it's working right, but with the money I now have to put into the brush, I'm wondering what others use for walks. I have close to 2 miles of sidewalks to maintain just with this machine. I'm planning on grabbing 2 large self propelled two stage blowers for the time being. just looking for what others do/recommend.


Well if your doing that much sidewalk and those brushes lasted you a whole season then i would say they are well worth the investment.... If you get the 2 stages then your really not going to be able to service under 2" with them... not to mention replacing the skids on the machine... When i first read the post... i had thought you were talking about rubber paddled snow blowers... i was going to say that you would be eating through rubber every other snow fall and that cost would be astronomical after a while which would out way the option of the cost of the brushes.....


----------



## Do It All Do It Right

Tango;1231550 said:


> So it's about 3 am this morning and I cut through an ally to hit a doctors office. As I am getting closer I pass two small lots on my right and something catches my eye. It was a bad night for someone.


I thought that was our plow for a minute. We had to drop ours off the salt truck downtown.


----------



## dquint

Thanks VIPHGM, I believe the brush was way to go. Looking at my last post I'll rephrase. I put new brushes in at the begining of the season. That last big storm did them in. The brush did fine last season but I feel like I have used it 3 times as much this season already as I did all of last season. I was just checking to see if anyone else had a decent idea. I have to do the blowers for now as I need to wait for Bobcat to put the new brushes on. I hate to buy the blowers, but I'm afraid to get caught with another 2" or more before I get the brush back. The crew got hammered last night, we went through all the rubber on 5 snapper blowers( they were already worn a bit). The crew ended up shoveling by hand about half of it. I think 50% of them almost quit. If it's less than 2", and light and fluffy we can hit it with backpack blowers so were only slowed down a bit if it's like that.


----------



## Plow man Foster

dquint;1231686 said:


> Thanks VIPHGM, I believe the brush was way to go. Looking at my last post I'll rephrase. I put new brushes in at the beginning of the season.* That last big storm did them in.* The brush did fine last season but I feel like I have used it 3 times as much this season already as I did all of last season. I was just checking to see if anyone else had a decent idea. I have to do the blowers for now as I need to wait for Bobcat to put the new brushes on. I hate to buy the blowers, but I'm afraid to get caught with another 2" or more before I get the brush back. The crew got hammered last night, we went through all the rubber on 5 snapper blowers( they were already worn a bit). The crew ended up shoveling by hand about half of it. I think 50% of them almost quit. If it's less than 2", and light and fluffy we can hit it with backpack blowers so were only slowed down a bit if it's like that.


Why would you use a broom (practically) with more than 3 inches?!?!!?!?!?
just the whole fact of a broom and snow just doesnt make sense to me.....
If anything i would say use an ATV Or a UTV to Plow it or snowblow it 
This s a Sweet UTV With Snowblower


----------



## PlowingMI

Tango;1231550 said:


> So it's about 3 am this morning and I cut through an ally to hit a doctors office. As I am getting closer I pass two small lots on my right and something catches my eye. It was a bad night for someone.


I read the post and then LOL!!!! only because it was not me... still laughing..


----------



## terrapro

New Snow-Ex walkbehind spreads bulk great. I am so enthused right now I actually want to go work...scary I know.


----------



## newhere

Plow man Foster;1231731 said:


> Why would you use a broom (practically) with more than 3 inches?!?!!?!?!?
> just the whole fact of a broom and snow just doesnt make sense to me.....


thats because you never have used a good broom set up.

A broom can move 6" of powder VERY FAST and fling it a lond ways, the big benifit is that it leaves the walk in perfect condition so it saves alot on melt. A blower always leaves a film behind.


----------



## newhere

terrapro;1231783 said:


> New Snow-Ex walkbehind spreads bulk great. I am so enthused right now I actually want to go work...scary I know.


when the wheel/gear box jams up on it (and it will) just take the plastic housing off the gear box and push the little pin back in with a screw driver. nothing is broke just built like crap.


----------



## terrapro

newhere;1231787 said:


> when the wheel/gear box jams up on it (and it will) just take the plastic housing off the gear box and push the little pin back in with a screw driver. nothing is broke just built like crap.


I dealt with saltdogg and earthway stuff before this so the first snow-ex usage went well. Thank you for the future insight.


----------



## newhere

yeah salt dog should be prohibited by obama from making salters. Dont take my post the wrong way, im not saying the snow ex is junk i love mine (just wish i got the one with wings) just saying that little pin design is a dumb idea.


----------



## Milwaukee

Does anyone know good bar&grill in Novi We need arrange plowsite meeting on March 1-2 which there MGIA expo that day.


----------



## Bigrd1

dquint;1231686 said:


> Thanks VIPHGM, I believe the brush was way to go. Looking at my last post I'll rephrase. I put new brushes in at the begining of the season. That last big storm did them in. The brush did fine last season but I feel like I have used it 3 times as much this season already as I did all of last season. I was just checking to see if anyone else had a decent idea. I have to do the blowers for now as I need to wait for Bobcat to put the new brushes on. I hate to buy the blowers, but I'm afraid to get caught with another 2" or more before I get the brush back. The crew got hammered last night, we went through all the rubber on 5 snapper blowers( they were already worn a bit). The crew ended up shoveling by hand about half of it. I think 50% of them almost quit. If it's less than 2", and light and fluffy we can hit it with backpack blowers so were only slowed down a bit if it's like that.


Have you thought about getting a plow with rubber edge? Replacing edge is most likely cheaper than replacing the brushes and scrapes pretty clean as well. JMO


----------



## Lightningllc

Milwaukee;1231866 said:


> Does anyone know good bar&grill in Novi We need arrange plowsite meeting on March 1-2 which there MGIA expo that day.


Buffalo wild wings


----------



## 2FAST4U

Shooters? Stingers? Might have it wrong but there on grand river about a mile from rock. And there wait staff dresses to please the eye. ;-)


----------



## 2FAST4U

Just left the HOA sub I service, to clean up were a bunch of cars were parked and Damm people are stupid. They pay all that money and then blow every thing off there apron back into the street. Ahhhhhhhh it makes me mad, cause they make all my work look like *****. Sorry wary morning rant over


----------



## terrapro

Just blew my trans in the dump I just fixed the plow on. 

Snowplowing is stupid.


----------



## CJSLAWNSERVICE

There are a ton of places in novi to get food ... Most with adult beverages for those so inclined to Indulge. Buffalo wild wings would be a good choice , there's also a good burger joint at grand river and novi called bagger daves. Stingers is a "bar/biker bar " and waitstaff does dress in various apparel. My choice goes to bw3's. Plenty big .. Good food and plenty of ice cold refrrshments


----------



## magnatrac

terrapro;1231933 said:


> Just blew my trans in the dump I just fixed the plow on.
> 
> Snowplowing is stupid.


 Sorry to hear about that. Is it just me or have there been alot of guys having trans trouble here lately? I don't like hearing about it becasue it makes me worry about mine. If mine goes it will be from the lines failing. I had to replace half of them before the season started because they were corroeded to the point they were leaking. A 4 year old truck with 55k on it and my lines look like they are 20 years old.

, shaun


----------



## Leisure Time LC

*I need some help,*

Someone just stole my 1993 Ford F250 from Autolab in Westland.. It is white in color and has Leisure Time on the doors. It has a 7.5 Western Unimount on it with a liquid Spray unit on it

I drove by the shop at 5am and it was there and was on my way to give the key to the mechanic at 530am and it was gone

Please keep your eyes on lookout when you are out there. You cant miss it

This Sucks


----------



## Superior L & L

Wow, If it's not Trannys it's people stealing sh!t. Sorry about your luck/loss. I'll keep my eye out for it up here


----------



## alpha01

Leisure Time LC;1231952 said:


> *I need some help,*
> 
> Someone just stole my 1993 Ford F250 from Autolab in Westland.. It is white in color and has Leisure Time on the doors. It has a 7.5 Western Unimount on it with a liquid Spray unit on it
> 
> I drove by the shop at 5am and it was there and was on my way to give the key to the mechanic at 530am and it was gone
> 
> Please keep your eyes on lookout when you are out there. You cant miss it
> 
> This Sucks


Damnnnn leisure time... you've had a rough one. I feel for you


----------



## Milwaukee

Leisure Time. I hope you get back in 1 piece. We will keep eye on that truck

Someone stolen meyer pump off my plow at storage it 2 times. Now off look for western pump or meyer pump.


----------



## terrapro

My guy convinced me to take it for another quick drive to see if was just a stuck valve or something stupid and the trans is shifting fine now, anyone have any ideas?


----------



## PowersTree

terrapro;1232010 said:


> My guy convinced me to take it for another quick drive to see if was just a stuck valve or something stupid and the trans is shifting fine now, anyone have any ideas?


What's the fluid look like???

What kind of truck?


----------



## 24v6spd

terrapro;1231549 said:


> Okay guys it is registration renewal time for my 1ton dump and I usally get a GVW plate but an excavator budy asked me why I pay for a plate I don't need, news to me. I checked the SOS website and it just says...
> 
> The following vehicles require GVW plates:
> 
> All trucks weighing over 8,000 pounds (empty) used commercially
> All semi tractors used commercially
> Trucks weighing 8,000 pounds or less (empty) towing a trailer or any other vehicle for commercial purposes (This does not include pickups and vans under 8,001 lbs. towing a trailer. They use regular fees as if there was no trailer).
> 
> My registration just says pickup and it is under 8001 empty(7240 with my fat ace in it).
> 
> Do I really need to drop the coin even though from the sounds of it the SOS says I don't? Do you guys run GVW plates?


If you are towing a trailer you will need the 24,000 lb. sticker.


----------



## terrapro

24v6spd;1232106 said:


> If you are towing a trailer you will need the 24,000 lb. sticker.


This rule does not apply?

"Trucks weighing 8,000 pounds or less (empty) towing a trailer or any other vehicle for commercial purposes (*This does not include pickups and vans under 8,001 lbs. towing a trailer*"


----------



## 24v6spd

terrapro;1232117 said:


> This rule does not apply?
> 
> "Trucks weighing 8,000 pounds or less (empty) towing a trailer or any other vehicle for commercial purposes (*This does not include pickups and vans under 8,001 lbs. towing a trailer*"


Even though the registration says pickup the truck is a dump and I think thats how a weighmaster would see it.


----------



## PowersTree

24v6spd;1232224 said:


> Even though the registration says pickup the truck is a dump and I think thats how a weighmaster would see it.


That's my theroy with this issue.

Your truck is technically not a pickup.


----------



## brookline

terrapro;1231783 said:


> New Snow-Ex walkbehind spreads bulk great. I am so enthused right now I actually want to go work...scary I know.


Love mine too! It will spread rock very nice, just have to shorten the pin otherwise it get hung up and you think tour gearbox is jamming up. If you don't use straight rock salt in it it should be fine.


----------



## brookline

Leisure Time LC;1231952 said:


> *I need some help,*
> 
> Someone just stole my 1993 Ford F250 from Autolab in Westland.. It is white in color and has Leisure Time on the doors. It has a 7.5 Western Unimount on it with a liquid Spray unit on it
> 
> I drove by the shop at 5am and it was there and was on my way to give the key to the mechanic at 530am and it was gone
> 
> Please keep your eyes on lookout when you are out there. You cant miss it
> 
> This Sucks


I will keep my eyes open for it for sure. Is that the only ford you have in that body style?


----------



## terrapro

24v6spd;1232224 said:


> Even though the registration says pickup the truck is a dump and I think thats how a weighmaster would see it.


Yeah that is why I normally just pony up the cash for the big plate even though I can't legally come anywhere near that weight. Maybe I will run a normal plate in the winter because I don't trailer anything right now anyway. Then just buy the big plate in the other seasons.


----------



## eatonpaving

Leisure Time LC;1231952 said:


> *I need some help,*
> 
> Someone just stole my 1993 Ford F250 from Autolab in Westland.. It is white in color and has Leisure Time on the doors. It has a 7.5 Western Unimount on it with a liquid Spray unit on it
> 
> I drove by the shop at 5am and it was there and was on my way to give the key to the mechanic at 530am and it was gone
> 
> Please keep your eyes on lookout when you are out there. You cant miss it
> 
> This Sucks


i seen the truck going thru plymouth this morning, i was turning right at main street and it drove by.....it was a white leisure time truck.....


----------



## Plow man Foster

*Looking/ NEED a spinner motor....*

I am looking for a TruckCraft spinner Motor.
New they want $750 for it! 
If you have one or Know where i can find a cheaper one please PM me!


----------



## branhamt

Plow man Foster;1232477 said:


> I am looking for a TruckCraft spinner Motor.
> New they want $750 for it!
> If you have one or Know where i can find a cheaper one please PM me!


Google Leeson I called them direct had it overnighted. Same motor $450 or so with overnight shipping! Alot better than 750!!


----------



## Plow man Foster

branhamt;1232495 said:


> Google Leeson I called them direct had it overnighted. Same motor $450 or so with overnight shipping! Alot better than 750!!


Just PM'ed You! Thanks


----------



## Leisure Time LC

eatonpaving;1232457 said:


> i seen the truck going thru plymouth this morning, i was turning right at main street and it drove by.....it was a white leisure time truck.....


thanks Randy for the news:angry::angry:


----------



## Lightningllc

Scott sorry to hear that, It sucks been there before many times at my old shop.

Looks like a quite week for snow, I'm going to releive stress and heading to newberry sledding, My rev needs some miles.

Tonight I'm


----------



## lawnprolawns

Same here. Heading up tomorrow. Finally!!!

I see you're back on plowsite. 

Dan, where's that picture?


----------



## Milwaukee

Mike I am try.


Anyone know why cig port stop work. Fuse is good. It 05 gmc 2500HD


----------



## terrapro

Milwaukee;1232779 said:


> Mike I am try.
> 
> Anyone know why cig port stop work. Fuse is good. It 05 gmc 2500HD


Doesn't the cig port go directly to the power or ign under the dash? It can only be a fuse, wiring, or the plug itself.


----------



## terrapro

Have you guys checked out the "Central MI" thread they have going? What a bunch of goofs


----------



## procut

terrapro;1232904 said:


> Have you guys checked out the "Central MI" thread they have going? What a bunch of goofs


Yeah, I've looked at it a few times. I think it's mostly part-timers and hobbists - no major players there.


----------



## Milwaukee

terrapro;1232818 said:


> Doesn't the cig port go directly to the power or ign under the dash? It can only be a fuse, wiring, or the plug itself.


Ok 1 fuse blew up that for only one cig port and 1 cig port we can't find what trouble no power though that. It been broke for 1 year.


----------



## NewImgLwn&Lndsc

Plow man Foster;1232477 said:


> I am looking for a TruckCraft spinner Motor.
> New they want $750 for it!
> If you have one or Know where i can find a cheaper one please PM me!


Ran into the same problem a couple years ago with truckcraft spinner motor. Instead of paying up the nose I was able to get a motor for about $150. Just made sure the shaft size was the same as the old one. It did take a little fab work but it works just as the truckcraft motor.


----------



## Milwaukee

lawnprolawns;1232707 said:


> Same here. Heading up tomorrow. Finally!!!
> 
> I see you're back on plowsite.
> 
> Dan, where's that picture?


Lawnpro at HARD WORK dig frozen mulch off dumpster that was there for few months. Taken them 1 hour clean that.


----------



## Plow man Foster

NewImgLwn&Lndsc;1233100 said:


> Ran into the same problem a couple years ago with truckcraft spinner motor. Instead of paying up the nose I was able to get a motor for about $150. Just made sure the shaft size was the same as the old one. It did take a little fab work but it works just as the truckcraft motor.


Yeah its just when the salt hits the spinner it dies....
But i got a call that someone had one for $350 so we're gonna check it out tomorrow. beats 750 if it runs


----------



## P&M Landscaping

Milwaukee;1233129 said:


> Lawnpro at HARD WORK dig frozen mulch off dumpster that was there for few months. Taken them 1 hour clean that.


Been there done that with leaves.... No fun. You guys brought the tv to watch while you did it?!


----------



## terrapro

procut;1232977 said:


> Yeah, I've looked at it a few times. I think it's mostly part-timers and hobbists - no major players there.


We are so better then them! lol just kidding.

I wonder why no major players are out there posting. I know there has to be a few, even MarkO who I used to talk to here and there before he got the red-flag didn't post much for their side of the state.


----------



## terrapro

P&M Landscaping;1233136 said:


> Been there done that with leaves.... No fun. You guys brought the tv to watch while you did it?!


That is a great "why didn't we do this sooner pic".


----------



## Milwaukee

terrapro;1233237 said:


> That is a great "why didn't we do this sooner pic".


 First thing they told me they need go dump so I thought myself why not check if they able remove that. After dump there mulch stuck like it was ice. I told them Oh boy that isn't going be fun work.


----------



## MikeLawnSnowLLC

Hey guys thought I would offer it up here first I wanna sell my snowex 6000 perfect fit if you have a 6ft bed or if you have an 8 ft bed it gives u plenty of space to throw a few blowers in the back of the truck. I think new they go for like 4 grand I'd like to get 2 grand obo for it. PM me for pics!


----------



## MikeLawnSnowLLC

I got stopped in GP Shores last snow storm got stopped for not having a plow permit? Anyone know how much these permits are?


----------



## flykelley

Milwaukee;1232779 said:


> Mike I am try.
> 
> Anyone know why cig port stop work. Fuse is good. It 05 gmc 2500HD


Mil there is a fuse in the fuse cenetr under the hood, quite common to blow that fuse.

Mike


----------



## Jason Pallas

MikeLawnSnowLLC;1233485 said:


> I got stopped in GP Shores last snow storm got stopped for not having a plow permit? Anyone know how much these permits are?


Mike, they're not much. Every so often the Shores will decide to enforce the ordinance. I think they're either $95 for the first truck and then $35 for each truck after..... or something like that. I haven't got one since 2005 - but I only have a few accounts in the Shores.
I did hear that the other GPs were stopping guys last push and giving warnings for pushing snow into the street. The cops said that next time they'd be writing tickets. I think those are $500! Sorta crazy if you ask me - I mean, we're running out of space at resis and some of this stuff HAS to go across the street! There's no other place for it.

I must have Spring Fever with all these 40s forecast for the end of the week/weekend. I actually went and checked out Lawnsite for the first time in months! Season is only 6 weeks or so away! Gonna start gettin equipment ready soon. Yeeeeeeha. I JUST got a chance to send out my Dec/Jan bills for snow - OK I'm done. I made enough this winter...... and I still have to bill for Feb at the end of the month.


----------



## lawnprolawns

Milwaukee;1233251 said:


> First thing they told me they need go dump so I thought myself why not check if they able remove that. After dump there mulch stuck like it was ice. I told them Oh boy that isn't going be fun work.


Na that wasn't mulch, that was frozen leaves and grass from the last round of cleanups. It was snowing while we did them... made for a nice frozen treat. Dan was just shaking his head and laughing the whole time.


----------



## Greenstar lawn

Milwaukee;1233083 said:


> Ok 1 fuse blew up that for only one cig port and 1 cig port we can't find what trouble no power though that. It been broke for 1 year.


I am having this same problem. Both of mine stopped working on my 2500hd on this last storm. I was able to find one of the fuses but as soon as i turned my beacon light on it blew again. I cant find the drivers side cig port fuse anywhere. Is it an inline fuse? I am thinking i might have to replace the plugs. It sucked plowing with no beacon light luckily i didn't get stopped.


----------



## Milwaukee

Greenstar lawn;1233642 said:


> I am having this same problem. Both of mine stopped working on my 2500hd on this last storm. I was able to find one of the fuses but as soon as i turned my beacon light on it blew again. I cant find the drivers side cig port fuse anywhere. Is it an inline fuse? I am thinking i might have to replace the plugs. It sucked plowing with no beacon light luckily i didn't get stopped.


Yes owner is pissed off because everytime he plug his cell charger then it blew again. His 1 cig port never work from last summer. Fuse is good.


----------



## Lightningllc

Just got into it with a few business about payments and I'm renaming my business to lightning bank &trust. These companies think they can string you out for 90+. Well looks like I'm gonna have to be a pest. Sqeaky wheel gets the grease.


----------



## terrapro

Lightningllc;1233658 said:


> Just got into it with a few business about payments and I'm renaming my business to lightning bank &trust. These companies think they can string you out for 90+. Well looks like I'm gonna have to be a pest. Sqeaky wheel gets the grease.


I know a couple "rough around the edges" guys if you need some heads knocked around.


----------



## cgrappler135

Hey guys, just wondering if anybody knows of a plow truck for sale. Preferrably 97-2001. Thx.


----------



## Leisure Time LC

cgrappler135;1233757 said:


> Hey guys, just wondering if anybody knows of a plow truck for sale. Preferrably 97-2001. Thx.


I am looking for one as well, since someone needed my ford yesterday and did not bring it back....

BTW Any sightings of the White Ghost

734-837-2462
Scott


----------



## MikeLawnSnowLLC

Lightningllc;1233658 said:


> Just got into it with a few business about payments and I'm renaming my business to lightning bank &trust. These companies think they can string you out for 90+. Well looks like I'm gonna have to be a pest. Sqeaky wheel gets the grease.


Going through the same thing right now these people clearly don't understand what 30 day payment terms are!! I hate having to call and ask where my money is especially after I just serviced your property for 30 days! I'm not a bank and my employees and vendors aren't going to wait 90 days to get paid either! sick of it!!! :angry:


----------



## bigjeeping

Collections are one of the many joys of being a business owner. On another note, just received notice that my work comp carrier is dropping me b/c of excessive losses. Ha.. guess I got my money's worth.


----------



## lawnprolawns

Hey guys.. need some help. Bought a Buyers Salt Dogg electric under tailgate salter for the dump truck on Nov 12, 2010. Went through 3 controllers in the warranty period, and now that im 2.5 months out of warranty, it fries again. Its been nothing but problems. Had to shell out $600 for a new one and Im not happy. Angelos and Buyers doesn't want to help. So.. Im on a mission to get my $$ back. Anyone have one that's less than a year old? I want to return mine as another and have them credit my account. Thyey wouldn't even sell me one at cost.. so F&*k em. Cash reward for whoever helps.


----------



## terrapro

So I was driving the 1ton dump around today and parked it and turned off the key. When I jumped back in to leave it wouldn't shift out of first again. I pulled into another parking lot parked it turned it off then back on and shifted through all the gears then it would shift fine again?

I haven't gone under the truck yet but I assume its a 4L80E, anyone know if these tend to have a sensor go bad or something like that?


----------



## flykelley

lawnprolawns;1233947 said:


> Hey guys.. need some help. Bought a Buyers Salt Dogg electric under tailgate salter for the dump truck on Nov 12, 2010. Went through 3 controllers in the warranty period, and now that im 2.5 months out of warranty, it fries again. Its been nothing but problems. Had to shell out $600 for a new one and Im not happy. Angelos and Buyers doesn't want to help. So.. Im on a mission to get my $$ back. Anyone have one that's less than a year old? I want to return mine as another and have them credit my account. Thyey wouldn't even sell me one at cost.. so F&*k em. Cash reward for whoever helps.


Buy your next controller from Bob at Karrier Comapny in Ohio, will be the last one you ever buy. I have one of his controllers on my dump insert, going on three years and have no issues.

Mike


----------



## flykelley

Milwaukee;1233655 said:


> Yes owner is pissed off because everytime he plug his cell charger then it blew again. His 1 cig port never work from last summer. Fuse is good.


Milt the problem is the cigarette plug is not rated for car chargers and such, you need to use the plug on the passenger side of the dash otherwise it will blow the fuse everytime. If Im not mistaken they aren't even on the same circuit. I will try to fine a wiring diagram for you but sometimes there will also be a fuse in the BCM mod. The cig lighter is for lighting cigs not lights and car chargers.

Mike


----------



## axl

lawnprolawns;1233947 said:


> Hey guys.. need some help. Bought a Buyers Salt Dogg electric under tailgate salter for the dump truck on Nov 12, 2010. Went through 3 controllers in the warranty period, and now that im 2.5 months out of warranty, it fries again. Its been nothing but problems. Had to shell out $600 for a new one and Im not happy. Angelos and Buyers doesn't want to help. So.. Im on a mission to get my $$ back. Anyone have one that's less than a year old? I want to return mine as another and have them credit my account. Thyey wouldn't even sell me one at cost.. so F&*k em. Cash reward for whoever helps.


Not positive but I think you will be sh*t outta luck on returning that controller...I dont think they allow any returns on any electrical items


----------



## lawnprolawns

axl;1233986 said:


> Not positive but I think you will be sh*t outta luck on returning that controller...I dont think they allow any returns on any electrical items


Hoping they'll just send my old one back and reimburse me.. wishful thinking.


----------



## Lightningllc

Buyers knows there are problems with there controllers and they have tried to fix them. You need to call buyers and talk to them they are reasonable people. If Angelos installed it they should have the controller replaced for free. 

I tell ya buyers has had some problems over the years. If you were to buy electric go with snow ex they stand behind what they make. And there right down the street in Warren.


----------



## lawnprolawns

Justin I thought you said go with the Buyers poly when we were at your shop. What model snowex do you have?


----------



## timsteinman30

Lightningllc;1234034 said:


> Buyers knows there are problems with there controllers and they have tried to fix them. You need to call buyers and talk to them they are reasonable people. If Angelos installed it they should have the controller replaced for free.
> 
> I tell ya buyers has had some problems over the years. If you were to buy electric go with snow ex they stand behind what they make. And there right down the street in Warren.


I disagree. I have a snowex, and have gone thru 3 motors and they dont think there is a problem. the last one i installed was 364 days old and they had a 90day warr. Now they have a 365 day warr in effect for there parts. this happened about 2 months after i bought my last motor. I bought my last motor the first week in dec, and 90 days was march. like i was spreading salt during the summer. I have 3 paper weights from snowex, little do they know small claims is in my future.


----------



## Lightningllc

If u need a salter buyers is ok. I have had good luck with snowex but there expensive. I have a 6 ft and a 8 foot. Just keep them clean and u won't have trouble.


----------



## Plow Dude

Just wondering why I have to replace the controller for my plow every year. After a while it doesn't want to move the plow in any direction and finally doesn't even light up anymore. It costs me $300. Is there any reason for this? It is a fisher minute mount plow with the basic stick controller.

This is the third year in a row I had to replace it.


----------



## VIPHGM

Well here is it boys and girls..... The story of the year..... 

Worked with B and L landscaping last winter and had no issues, summer came around and we cut a large 40 acre apartment site for them... Took them 90 days to get payment for the first month... well after working summer for them learned a little bit more about payroll and well that i didnt make anything off of the site... after they told us that it would be a good profit...:laughing: So they offered us the site again for winter work... Its a 15 acre apartment site... (we will do ballpark rounded numbers) $30k, which yes i know isnt the most money.. but it was suppose to be an easy push... grab a skid from mich cat for the season and stick it in there to budget cost... 5 weeks into the season were almost at $14k (50% of the contract) between salt and labor... bnl is complaining that the site is not be serviced enough and there getting complaints... Im sitting here and saying your getting serviced plenty/ over service were out there every day (almost 50 tons of salt and 5000 gallons of liquid in 5 weeks and not to mention how many numerous times we had pushed that place in one month)... They were complaining about ice build up they had from that dec 12th ice storm (a few days after the storm) and how it was icy in some parking spots and how we didnt salt enough under the cars...snow being around the cars (cars that dont move, bc either the people are on unemployment and never leave the house or bc we cant get in between cars that are 5 feet apart from each other)... They took a standard push and salt contract and changed it to basically a no tolerance contract in a apartment complex ... they had us clean up and hand shoveling around the dumpsters... So bnl decides to cancel are contract between us because of it... (to make them look better to the complex) So now 68 days out no money from bnl... I go down to the office today and they tell me that there back charging me $7XXX dollars for them having to come out view the property and deal with the property manager and back charges from lawn cutting bs... which would conveniently be 1 full December payment they were suppose to pay... I said well i want to be paid for the work that i have done (14K) So i dont think we will be seeing any money anytime soon ... SO it goes to show how shady some companies are and come up with every excuse possible to try and cut corners to save money nothing is about helping or sticking up for the contractors anymore... The worst part is ( i looked up to this company).... 

So, well we took a huge hit this winter from this account all the money we had out from Decembers service and the other part of cash flow that was suppose to come in.. and it goes to show that you have to be careful on what your doing for other people when sub contracting... This property and loss... is going to affect if we make it to the spring or not... almost 38% loss of winter income from this one account...

Sorry for the rant... i figured it would be helpful to know to be careful when sub contract for other companies... because when a company take a hit like this in a season its just not the company its your personal life also


----------



## bigjeeping

VIPHGM;1234170 said:


> Well here is it boys and girls..... The story of the year.....


If you did the work, and you have a contract, ask them nicely to pay up or else they'll be seeing you in court. I wouldn't just walk away from $14k if you have documents to show you should be paid!!


----------



## Lightningllc

If you have a seasonal contract you have to be paid in full, unless they sent u documented complaints and if they had complaints it will be tough. Make sure u have all your expense for the property documented and have fun with the lawyers.


----------



## VIPHGM

bigjeeping;1234174 said:


> If you did the work, and you have a contract, ask them nicely to pay up or else they'll be seeing you in court. I wouldn't just walk away from $14k if you have documents to show you should be paid!!


Well its an all inclusive site... there not saying that im not getting paid there just using the excuse that there back charging us for the site which would equal the same amount that they owe us... which if we went to court... they could say ya they did the work but we have to back charge them for not doing enough work... they have one back charge on there for the rep they have for $3600 for him having drive out to the site to talk with the property managers..... One day they sent a truck out and salted the whole entire site (like 10 tons) even though there was no snow on it at all and was like ya we were in the area and came out and spot salted for you and it was right after Christmas... with out even call me... the only reason i found out was because i had come out to the site that evening to check on the property and it was littered with salt everywhere unnecessary and i call them out on it... now there back charging me $1100 dollars for it. insanity that they can do this and get away with it


----------



## timsteinman30

again, push push push you know they have money. remember you take it to court it will cost you atleast 5k. but i would slap a lien on the building, find the morgage co and tell them that your filing a lien and also call the aprt owners and tell them your intend. Put the fear of god in them. Oh tell BL than from now till April 1 your billing them for the rest of the contract. You didn't get suffecent notice of contract tremination. just my .02


----------



## VIPHGM

Lightningllc;1234188 said:


> If you have a seasonal contract you have to be paid in full, unless they sent u documented complaints and if they had complaints it will be tough. Make sure u have all your expense for the property documented and have fun with the lawyers.


I know they did received a complaint after that nasty ice storm we had in December but i have never seen one actual copy of it. They had a new property manager there last summer and well ( we accidentally broke a few windows with the weed whips fling mulch into a single pain tempered glass which shattered if you looked at it) I still think they were just glass but still we had them fixed, well after that i think the property manager had something out for us, So every little thing we did they were on top of it... So i guess i should had know better that they were going to dissect every little thing we did there this winter and complain as much as possible about the stupidest things... but we defiantly take good logs for the property and have that documented well


----------



## Metro Lawn

I use to do a bunch of properties for B&L and never had an issue getting paid or with complaints. The jobs I did were bill per service not seasonal.


----------



## P&M Landscaping

Seems like everyones day is ****. brakes out on the Jeep, lost the contract for my summer job, girlfriend and I break up. Maybe stuck by lightning is next? I did however win some HOT PINK de-icer, anyone can get it for me... Too far to pick it up.


----------



## 2FAST4U

VIPHGM;1234170 said:


> Well here is it boys and girls..... The story of the year.....
> 
> Worked with B and L landscaping last winter and had no issues, summer came around and we cut a large 40 acre apartment site for them... Took them 90 days to get payment for the first month... well after working summer for them learned a little bit more about payroll and well that i didnt make anything off of the site... after they told us that it would be a good profit...:laughing: So they offered us the site again for winter work... Its a 15 acre apartment site... (we will do ballpark rounded numbers) $30k, which yes i know isnt the most money.. but it was suppose to be an easy push... grab a skid from mich cat for the season and stick it in there to budget cost... 5 weeks into the season were almost at $14k (50% of the contract) between salt and labor... bnl is complaining that the site is not be serviced enough and there getting complaints... Im sitting here and saying your getting serviced plenty/ over service were out there every day (almost 50 tons of salt and 5000 gallons of liquid in 5 weeks and not to mention how many numerous times we had pushed that place in one month)... They were complaining about ice build up they had from that dec 12th ice storm (a few days after the storm) and how it was icy in some parking spots and how we didnt salt enough under the cars...snow being around the cars (cars that dont move, bc either the people are on unemployment and never leave the house or bc we cant get in between cars that are 5 feet apart from each other)... They took a standard push and salt contract and changed it to basically a no tolerance contract in a apartment complex ... they had us clean up and hand shoveling around the dumpsters... So bnl decides to cancel are contract between us because of it... (to make them look better to the complex) So now 68 days out no money from bnl... I go down to the office today and they tell me that there back charging me $7XXX dollars for them having to come out view the property and deal with the property manager and back charges from lawn cutting bs... which would conveniently be 1 full December payment they were suppose to pay... I said well i want to be paid for the work that i have done (14K) So i dont think we will be seeing any money anytime soon ... SO it goes to show how shady some companies are and come up with every excuse possible to try and cut corners to save money nothing is about helping or sticking up for the contractors anymore... The worst part is ( i looked up to this company)....
> 
> So, well we took a huge hit this winter from this account all the money we had out from Decembers service and the other part of cash flow that was suppose to come in.. and it goes to show that you have to be careful on what your doing for other people when sub contracting... This property and loss... is going to affect if we make it to the spring or not... almost 38% loss of winter income from this one account...
> 
> Sorry for the rant... i figured it would be helpful to know to be careful when sub contract for other companies... because when a company take a hit like this in a season its just not the company its your personal life also


WOW, right after I decide to help you out for the rest of the year I read _""This property and loss... is going to affect if we make it to the spring or not... almost 38% loss of winter income from this one account..."" _Makes a guy feel real good about getting paid as a sub contractor. Don't scare me like that Eric

P.S. checked that site this morning for re-freeze and all was good


----------



## bigjeeping

P&M Landscaping;1234307 said:


> Seems like everyones day is ****. brakes out on the Jeep, lost the contract for my summer job, girlfriend and I break up. Maybe stuck by lightning is next? I did however win some HOT PINK de-icer, anyone can get it for me... Too far to pick it up.


I backed into my garage door.


----------



## Do It All Do It Right

Bnl did a name change recently. Maybe they went thru some legal issues and changed there name. Just my 2cents


----------



## lawnprolawns

P&M Landscaping;1234307 said:


> Seems like everyones day is ****. brakes out on the Jeep, lost the contract for my summer job, girlfriend and I break up. Maybe stuck by lightning is next? I did however win some HOT PINK de-icer, anyone can get it for me... Too far to pick it up.


Na justin is a nice guy.. he wont strike you. Sorry.. had to. Sorry to hear about your bad day- we had one too. Took Sean and I like 3 hours to make it out of Novi to go up north.. his trans cooler line fell off, so he took it to a shop, flushed it, and then it fell off again. The guy didn't tighten it enough. Oh well.


----------



## MikeLawnSnowLLC

I've been asked to subcontract and to me it's totally not worth it go out and find your own work and then you have nothing to worry about. I've read so many stories on here about guys getting screwed or strung along well into the summer months.


----------



## alternative

MikeLawnSnowLLC;1234381 said:


> I've been asked to subcontract and to me it's *totally not worth it *go out and find your own work and then you have nothing to worry about. I've read so many stories on here about guys getting screwed or strung along well into the summer months.


Sometimes thats very true, but really it all depends on who you work for and the terms you have set up.


----------



## alternative

michigancutter;1230916 said:


> Man this snow sucks!!! Blew a rear end last night on one truck, trans took a **** on my dump again.
> Now im dead in the water, No trucks left. and its superbowl sunday. GREAT. I hope your wrong xpress on the snow for tomorrow. Im ******


Hey mike, i had you covered and still do if you need it again- just lemme know,, even though im still fighting this damn pneumonia and its kickin my azz.


----------



## VIPHGM

2FAST4U;1234339 said:


> WOW, right after I decide to help you out for the rest of the year I read _""This property and loss... is going to affect if we make it to the spring or not... almost 38% loss of winter income from this one account..."" _Makes a guy feel real good about getting paid as a sub contractor. Don't scare me like that Eric
> 
> P.S. checked that site this morning for re-freeze and all was good


will, you got nothing to worry about those accounts have been paying... what i meant by it is that after i pay out all my winter stuff to employees, subs, salt, and everything that i dont think i will have enough capital to start summer... that was suppose to be my butter for spring start up and since thats not there now i havent decided what i am going to do yet.... i didnt think they werent going to not pay me at all... lesson learned


----------



## Tango

Jason Pallas;1233546 said:


> Mike, they're not much. Every so often the Shores will decide to enforce the ordinance. I think they're either $95 for the first truck and then $35 for each truck after..... or something like that. I haven't got one since 2005 - but I only have a few accounts in the Shores.
> I did hear that the other GPs were stopping guys last push and giving warnings for pushing snow into the street. The cops said that next time they'd be writing tickets. I think those are $500! Sorta crazy if you ask me - I mean, we're running out of space at resis and some of this stuff HAS to go across the street! There's no other place for it.
> QUOTE]
> 
> Did 50 houses in the City and Park, never a problem. Only in the woods and Shores are they giving people problems.


----------



## MikeLawnSnowLLC

cop that got me was a total ***** I mean the whole reason they say is so that you have liability insurance but do you know how many scumbags i see plowing in gp who probably aren't on "the list" give me a break! They think cuz its snowing we are out making bank. Alternative that is true but there is so much work out there if your willing to go out and find it. On another note I would never write off 14 grand I would be all over trying to get that money like flys on sh*t!


----------



## 2FAST4U

VIPHGM;1234414 said:


> will, you got nothing to worry about those accounts have been paying... what i meant by it is that after i pay out all my winter stuff to employees, subs, salt, and everything that i dont think i will have enough capital to start summer... that was suppose to be my butter for spring start up and since thats not there now i havent decided what i am going to do yet.... i didnt think they werent going to not pay me at all... lesson learned


Just giving you a hard time Eric!!! But damm you need to keep after them, I know court is just another cost but if it comes down to that, take there a$$ to court. I've seen how you keep records and that would only help you in your cause. Good luck man and I'll be talking to you.


----------



## brandonslc

Do It All Do It Right;1234371 said:


> Bnl did a name change recently. Maybe they went thru some legal issues and changed there name. Just my 2cents


They changed there name to brilar, I see there trucks everywhere!


----------



## newhere

does anyone else get pi$$ed when they read about these companies in the trade magazines and they all make themselves out to be godly figures who never have done any wrong? 

maybe they should ask around a bit before they do a interview.


----------



## newhere

http://www.brilar.net/letter.php

sounds like a bunch of bs if you asked me.

Does any one service Kroger locations in michigan?


----------



## Hillcrest2011

B and l is a joke the f*** you around till you can take it any more. They owe me $6000.00 from summer work and wont pay me. Thats all right carma is a *****. Watch out for them they will screw you


----------



## Hillcrest2011

B and l are jokes


----------



## Hillcrest2011

They did the same thing to me this summer. I will get them back also i heard that they did not pay there salt bills last year around $400,000 and that is one of the reasons for the name change.


----------



## silvetouch

VIPHGM;1234193 said:


> Well its an all inclusive site... there not saying that im not getting paid there just using the excuse that there back charging us for the site which would equal the same amount that they owe us... which if we went to court... they could say ya they did the work but we have to back charge them for not doing enough work... they have one back charge on there for the rep they have for $3600 for him having drive out to the site to talk with the property managers..... One day they sent a truck out and salted the whole entire site (like 10 tons) even though there was no snow on it at all and was like ya we were in the area and came out and spot salted for you and it was right after Christmas... with out even call me... the only reason i found out was because i had come out to the site that evening to check on the property and it was littered with salt everywhere unnecessary and i call them out on it... now there back charging me $1100 dollars for it. insanity that they can do this and get away with it


I agree...pay up or see them in court. Everyone receives complaints from time to time. It is then that you send a truck out to do a service call to correct the issue. If there were repetitive complaints, they may have grounds for termination. Otherwise, i would sue for the contract in full + late fees + court costs + attorney fees. j.m.o.

--slightly off topic. We picked up a retirement community that B&L used to service and also his mother was a resident at a few years back. Someone in his family decided to conveniently slip and fall 1 day thinking he was going to get something out of it. --- Clowns


----------



## silvetouch

newhere;1234552 said:


> http://www.brilar.net/letter.php
> 
> sounds like a bunch of bs if you asked me.
> 
> Does any one service Kroger locations in michigan?


I did last year. why?


----------



## bln

Hillcrst is spot on


----------



## Do It All Do It Right

We service a kroger what's the issue. I liked it better when they we're open 24hrs.


----------



## Allor Outdoor

I will try to make my story/dilemma as short as possible:

We have provided lawn and snow service to a condo association for the past 4-5 years. We have always had a good relationship with the management company and the onsite maintenance guy (there have been 3 different guys since we took over the property).

The newest maintenance guy that started just last month, called me today claiming that we buried a fire hydrant. I was a bit skeptial at first, because I have a good crew of guys that are very familiar with this site.

The maintenance guy DEMANDED that I come take care of the problem RIGHT NOW! I personally dropped everything I had going to drove out to the site. I asked him where the hydrant was that we buried.
He pointed a huge pile of snow (approx 20 x 20 ft x 15 ft tall), and said "you buried one under that pile". I looked at him and told him that I know for a fact that there was not a hydrant under there!
He insisted that there was, and that he saw it just the other day!
He retreated back to his house and left me to work.
Luckily I keep a skid on-site, so I started up the machine and started moving the pile. I got about 1/2 way done and I called him letting him know that I had yet to find the hydrant! He said "well, keep digging because I know it is there!" and then proceeded to say "if you want to leave it buried, that is up to you, but if there is a fire, then we are going to come after you".
I continued to dig out the pile of snow....right down to the grass! Moved the whole damn pile...I called him again and told him he needed to come look for himself!
He got his lazy a$$ up and drove down to where I was moving the pile...he drove by once, parked his truck, got out, walked around, looked at me and said "oh man, I'm really sorry...I really though there was a hydrant there"

I was SO pissed off, I started the machine back up and drove away!

Question is: How do I handle it:
1) let it go and forget about it
2) charge them per the contract for additional services (4 hour min @ $165/machine hour)
3) notify the board president of this guy being a dumb a$$
4) notify the management company

I have a ton of things running through my head as to how I want to handle the situation...but figured I would turn to you guys to get some opinions!


----------



## eatonpaving

Allor Outdoor;1234779 said:


> I will try to make my story/dilemma as short as possible:
> 
> We have provided lawn and snow service to a condo association for the past 4-5 years. We have always had a good relationship with the management company and the onsite maintenance guy (there have been 3 different guys since we took over the property).
> 
> The newest maintenance guy that started just last month, called me today claiming that we buried a fire hydrant. I was a bit skeptial at first, because I have a good crew of guys that are very familiar with this site.
> 
> The maintenance guy DEMANDED that I come take care of the problem RIGHT NOW! I personally dropped everything I had going to drove out to the site. I asked him where the hydrant was that we buried.
> He pointed a huge pile of snow (approx 20 x 20 ft x 15 ft tall), and said "you buried one under that pile". I looked at him and told him that I know for a fact that there was not a hydrant under there!
> He insisted that there was, and that he saw it just the other day!
> He retreated back to his house and left me to work.
> Luckily I keep a skid on-site, so I started up the machine and started moving the pile. I got about 1/2 way done and I called him letting him know that I had yet to find the hydrant! He said "well, keep digging because I know it is there!" and then proceeded to say "if you want to leave it buried, that is up to you, but if there is a fire, then we are going to come after you".
> I continued to dig out the pile of snow....right down to the grass! Moved the whole damn pile...I called him again and told him he needed to come look for himself!
> He got his lazy a$$ up and drove down to where I was moving the pile...he drove by once, parked his truck, got out, walked around, looked at me and said "oh man, I'm really sorry...I really though there was a hydrant there"
> 
> I was SO pissed off, I started the machine back up and drove away!
> 
> Question is: How do I handle it:
> 1) let it go and forget about it
> 2) charge them per the contract for additional services (4 hour min @ $165/machine hour)
> 3) notify the board president of this guy being a dumb a$$
> 4) notify the management company
> 
> I have a ton of things running through my head as to how I want to handle the situation...but figured I would turn to you guys to get some opinions!


dont be pissed, just charge the min....he called you and you did what he asked...now he has to pay you..he was wrong....been their done that.....


----------



## Moonlighter

My opinion would be to do numbers 2-4. His dumb a** cost you time and money, on a site you have extensive knowledge of. If you forget about it and don't let anyone but us know of the situation it could easily happen again before the season is over with.


----------



## Luther

Hillcrest2011;1234564 said:


> B and l are jokes


Is that you Mike?

Welcome aboard sir! :salute:



Allor Outdoor;1234779 said:


> I will try to make my story/dilemma as short as possible:
> 
> Question is: How do I handle it:


What a gift! I'd have a field day with this one. :laughing:

Don't your bills go to the management company? They will be notified of this when they receive your invoice. Send it out ASAP...

In your description state a 20'x20'x15' tall pile of snow was relocated under the adamant direction of Joe Blow. State that you take a buried fire hydrant very seriously, and that Joe Blow informed you one was under the pile. You completed the work only to discover there was no fire hydrant underneath.

Don't state that you thought or knew there was not one beneath it - this will give them ammunition to put you on defense. They will hang their hat on this and want to know "why did you do it then?? You will not be successful throwing Joe Blow under the bus if you go there.

Pretty open and shut case.


----------



## Allor Outdoor

Even though I knew there was not a hydrant under the pile, my mind started playing tricks on me, and had me second guessing myself. This guy was SO confident that there was a hydrant (even claimed he saw it there last week, and with this storm last weekend we completely buried it). When he threatened by saying "if you don't want to unbury the hydrant FINE, but it is all coming back on you if there is a fire" in my mind I had no choice but to start digging.

The more I think about it, I want the board members to be made aware if the reason for the additional charge...an invoice with a letter of explanation might be the way to go


----------



## Luther

As a professional under contract you are obligated to follow his directive. A buried hydrant is very serious.....none was found. It was his call. They are now obligated to pay you for the service rendered.

Stick to the contract and charge them accordingly.


----------



## grassmaster06

People not paying there bills this year are relly getting out of hand.we just sent one to collections yesterday,I want my money!


----------



## bigjeeping

grassmaster06;1234998 said:


> People not paying there bills this year are relly getting out of hand.we just sent one to collections yesterday,I want my money!


Who do you guys use as a collection service?? I heard they charge up to 40% of what they collect... which actually sounds pretty good at the moment because I am sick of doing it all myself. Harrassing letters, trips to court, more trips to court... its tiresome!!


----------



## lawnprolawns

Leisure time found an agency that does it for $25 or something.


----------



## Jason Pallas

bigjeeping;1235030 said:


> Who do you guys use as a collection service?? I heard they charge up to 40% of what they collect... which actually sounds pretty good at the moment because I am sick of doing it all myself. Harrassing letters, trips to court, more trips to court... its tiresome!!


At some point you're throwing good money after bad trying collect. Your time is better spent working at work where you'll get paid then. We use a collection agency as a method of last resort. They do take a good %tage - but it's better than nothing....... and it does work sometimes. At very least, you get the closure of being able to hand it over to collection and have it affect their credit.
We've actually had accounts come back several years later and pay us off - because they needed to clear their credit for a loan or martgage, etc.... It's definitely worth it to use it in that way.

We use America Collection and Credit. If you want their number, I'll post it.


----------



## Bigrd1

Allor Outdoor;1234779 said:


> I will try to make my story/dilemma as short as possible:
> 
> We have provided lawn and snow service to a condo association for the past 4-5 years. We have always had a good relationship with the management company and the onsite maintenance guy (there have been 3 different guys since we took over the property).
> 
> The newest maintenance guy that started just last month, called me today claiming that we buried a fire hydrant. I was a bit skeptial at first, because I have a good crew of guys that are very familiar with this site.
> 
> The maintenance guy DEMANDED that I come take care of the problem RIGHT NOW! I personally dropped everything I had going to drove out to the site. I asked him where the hydrant was that we buried.
> He pointed a huge pile of snow (approx 20 x 20 ft x 15 ft tall), and said "you buried one under that pile". I looked at him and told him that I know for a fact that there was not a hydrant under there!
> He insisted that there was, and that he saw it just the other day!
> He retreated back to his house and left me to work.
> Luckily I keep a skid on-site, so I started up the machine and started moving the pile. I got about 1/2 way done and I called him letting him know that I had yet to find the hydrant! He said "well, keep digging because I know it is there!" and then proceeded to say "if you want to leave it buried, that is up to you, but if there is a fire, then we are going to come after you".
> I continued to dig out the pile of snow....right down to the grass! Moved the whole damn pile...I called him again and told him he needed to come look for himself!
> He got his lazy a$$ up and drove down to where I was moving the pile...he drove by once, parked his truck, got out, walked around, looked at me and said "oh man, I'm really sorry...I really though there was a hydrant there"
> 
> I was SO pissed off, I started the machine back up and drove away!
> 
> Question is: How do I handle it:
> 1) let it go and forget about it
> 2) charge them per the contract for additional services (4 hour min @ $165/machine hour)
> 3) notify the board president of this guy being a dumb a$$
> 4) notify the management company
> 
> I have a ton of things running through my head as to how I want to handle the situation...but figured I would turn to you guys to get some opinions!


I would do 2-4. 
You were called out to do an extra service that you should be paid for.
and for the board and management company I would just send them a letter like you said explaining to them what had happened and what the extra charge was for.


----------



## esshakim

to the guys who got burned by B & L... this is just an idea but if i where in your shoes I would most definately call the fox 2 problem solvers on these guys, shed some light on the situation. This would work great your advantage and i can almost promise you guys that you would get paid. What there doing is wrong and if i where you guys i wouldnt sit there a take it. B & L has burned you and a bunch of other guys in the industry... maybe now we have an explanation as to why they changed their name to Brilar.. just my opinion


----------



## VIPHGM

ya but the problem is that they would just use the same bs excuses of "oh how bad of a sub contractor they are and that we had to make these deductions because of that and they werent doing there job right and just make up bulls**t to make them look better and make us out to be the bad contractor" and that it was justifiable in there eyes. They would use the tv as publicity to make them look better that they are the greatest company out there


----------



## grassmaster06

bigjeeping;1235030 said:


> Who do you guys use as a collection service?? I heard they charge up to 40% of what they collect... which actually sounds pretty good at the moment because I am sick of doing it all myself. Harrassing letters, trips to court, more trips to court... its tiresome!!


Ronald b rich & associates 248-851-1094 they charge around 28% ,but if you add some late fees into their debt its helps a little.they specialize in contractors like lawn/landscape ,plowing,construction and its really easy just make a phone call then fax them a contract with a past due invoice and they do the rest and if they still dont recover they will sue them in court for alot more than originally owed


----------



## timsteinman30

hey a buddy has a 99 f350 ext cab, 8' bed 4x4 for sale. it has the 7.3 powerstroke. it has about 215k on it. the owner is neat freak. Everything works well. he does have rust over the wheel wells in the back. but its a solid truck. He pulls a camper about 6 times a summer and drives it in the winter to work. let me know i will ask a price


----------



## eatonpaving

*backhoe*

my buddy brice just bought a 580 case backhoe, and tri axle dump, if anyone needs help moving piles give him a call.....1734-748-8006


----------



## brandonslc

newhere;1234552 said:


> http://www.brilar.net/letter.php
> 
> sounds like a bunch of bs if you asked me.
> 
> Does any one service Kroger locations in michigan?


I service a few.


----------



## timsteinman30

timsteinman30;1235278 said:


> hey a buddy has a 99 f350 ext cab, 8' bed 4x4 for sale. it has the 7.3 powerstroke. it has about 215k on it. the owner is neat freak. Everything works well. he does have rust over the wheel wells in the back. but its a solid truck. He pulls a camper about 6 times a summer and drives it in the winter to work. let me know i will ask a price


sorry its a f250, he is asking 6500.00


----------



## thandrinos

I almost subcontracted to brilar at the beginning of this season...the way the guy sounded on the phone made it sound like it was a privilege to work for them..long story short i went with another company


----------



## brookline

Looks like we have a little break in the hustle this week. I was just getting in the groove of working alot. Bumme r... Oh well time to start getting summer bids together.


----------



## timsteinman30

eatonpaving, 
I have a good customer that has a 2x2 area around a catch basin that is just gone. any way to temp fix it until spring? cold patch? concrete? what do you think?


----------



## eatonpaving

timsteinman30;1235581 said:


> eatonpaving,
> I have a good customer that has a 2x2 area around a catch basin that is just gone. any way to temp fix it until spring? cold patch? concrete? what do you think?


depends on the condition.....is it sunk down,if it is, its falling apart inside so a fix on top will be worthless, if its just cracked and pieces are coming out you can clean it out and fill it with cold patch.also you can rebuild them in the winter months but its a pain, everything has to be heated....


----------



## Do It All Do It Right

timsteinman30;1235581 said:


> eatonpaving,
> I have a good customer that has a 2x2 area around a catch basin that is just gone. any way to temp fix it until spring? cold patch? concrete? what do you think?


I have a cement guy that might be able to help you out. email me and ill foreward his number to you. He does a lot of admixtures to help the concrete cure in these temps. [email protected]


----------



## Matson Snow

Do It All Do It Right;1235647 said:


> I have a cement guy that might be able to help you out. email me and ill foreward his number to you. He does a lot of admixtures to help the concrete cure in these temps. [email protected]


Concrete doe's Not Cure in these Temps...It Freezes...Don't care what admixtures you put in it.....


----------



## cuttingedge13

Leisure Time LC;1233766 said:


> I am looking for one as well, since someone needed my ford yesterday and did not bring it back....
> BTW Any sightings of the White Ghost


Holy crap! almost drove off the road trying to extract your phone # off plow site while following your truck down Farmington Road on a flat bed. Glad you got the truck back. Too bad about the plow and spray rig. Who is really paying big money for hot, used beat to sh*t plows off of old trucks, I just don't get it!


----------



## Metro Lawn

Just got back meeting with Scott from Leisure Time to wait for a tow truck. He recovered his stolen F250 (Dexter & Davison area). Uni-Mount plow and harness mising but left the mount, radio gone, liquid unit gone, ignition broken, and taillights knocked out. I guess he was lucky someone called him. They said it had been there since Monday afternoon.


----------



## VIPHGM

glad he got his truck back... too bad about the equipment though... hope he had a inland marine policy or some kind of insurance to cover the losses


----------



## Metro Lawn

VIPHGM;1235685 said:


> glad he got his truck back... too bad about the equipment though... hope he had a inland marine policy or some kind of insurance to cover the losses


plow was covered, that's it


----------



## eatonpaving

Matson Snow;1235659 said:


> Concrete doe's Not Cure in these Temps...It Freezes...Don't care what admixtures you put in it.....


in cold temps i use heat for the catch basins, heated concrete heated block and so on, then we install 2' of straw, been doing it for years....did 3 last winter.


----------



## Plow man Foster

Metro Lawn;1235683 said:


> Just got back meeting with Scott from Leisure Time to wait for a tow truck. He recovered his stolen F250 (Dexter & Davison area). Uni-Mount plow and harness mising but left the mount, radio gone, liquid unit gone, ignition broken, and taillights knocked out. I guess he was lucky someone called him. They said it had been there since Monday afternoon.


Dang that sucks!
Its prob. not gonna be too hard to identify his liquid setup! But its not like you can beat the guy down for a liquid setup since they have no identification numbers cant really prove too much!
Good to have insurance!


----------



## Leisure Time LC

Thanks to everyone that assisted in the recovery.... Now its time to get it back on the road. It definitely was someone that knows there way around plows and equipment the stole it. When I got it back to the shop and was looking it over, all wiring, controller, even the solenoid was gone. Quick connects on the truck side gone.


----------



## cuttingedge13

Look for the plow on craigs list. Try adjacent areas not just Detroit metro. My neighbor found his plows and salters that way.


----------



## Leisure Time LC

cuttingedge13;1235723 said:


> Look for the plow on craigs list. Try adjacent areas not just Detroit metro. My neighbor found his plows and salters that way.


I am already on it....... I would beat someone down if I found my stuff, no questions asked

A theif is nothing but a COWARD and a LOW LIfe


----------



## Do It All Do It Right

I've been watching the construction going on next door to the shop have a steady flow of concrete trucks coming in pretty much everyday for a month now.


----------



## Green Glacier

I service two krogers why?


----------



## Green Glacier

brandonslc;1235341 said:


> I service a few.


I do two krogers why ?


----------



## Lightningllc

Leisure Time LC;1235733 said:


> I am already on it....... I would beat someone down if I found my stuff, no questions asked
> 
> A theif is nothing but a COWARD and a LOW LIfe


Scott seen you called I just tried back.

I would make sure you cover yourself on the insurance end they gave me a third of what my stuff was purchased for and it was less tha 2 years old.

Make sure you have true replacement value other wise you better have good records.

There is some loop hole that can help with the sprayer or some of it.

Your plow will probley get repainted and your sprayer will look differnt some how, I hate theifs they suck and should die, There is no place for them on this earth.

Well scott good luck, man I hope they finger printed your truck.


----------



## wseal

I service one, why?


----------



## Green Glacier

VIPHGM;1234170 said:


> Well here is it boys and girls..... The story of the year.....
> 
> Worked with B and L landscaping last winter and had no issues, summer came around and we cut a large 40 acre apartment site for them... Took them 90 days to get payment for the first month... well after working summer for them learned a little bit more about payroll and well that i didnt make anything off of the site... after they told us that it would be a good profit...:laughing: So they offered us the site again for winter work... Its a 15 acre apartment site... (we will do ballpark rounded numbers) $30k, which yes i know isnt the most money.. but it was suppose to be an easy push... grab a skid from mich cat for the season and stick it in there to budget cost... 5 weeks into the season were almost at $14k (50% of the contract) between salt and labor... bnl is complaining that the site is not be serviced enough and there getting complaints... Im sitting here and saying your getting serviced plenty/ over service were out there every day (almost 50 tons of salt and 5000 gallons of liquid in 5 weeks and not to mention how many numerous times we had pushed that place in one month)... They were complaining about ice build up they had from that dec 12th ice storm (a few days after the storm) and how it was icy in some parking spots and how we didnt salt enough under the cars...snow being around the cars (cars that dont move, bc either the people are on unemployment and never leave the house or bc we cant get in between cars that are 5 feet apart from each other)... They took a standard push and salt contract and changed it to basically a no tolerance contract in a apartment complex ... they had us clean up and hand shoveling around the dumpsters... So bnl decides to cancel are contract between us because of it... (to make them look better to the complex) So now 68 days out no money from bnl... I go down to the office today and they tell me that there back charging me $7XXX dollars for them having to come out view the property and deal with the property manager and back charges from lawn cutting bs... which would conveniently be 1 full December payment they were suppose to pay... I said well i want to be paid for the work that i have done (14K) So i dont think we will be seeing any money anytime soon ... SO it goes to show how shady some companies are and come up with every excuse possible to try and cut corners to save money nothing is about helping or sticking up for the contractors anymore... The worst part is ( i looked up to this company)....
> 
> So, well we took a huge hit this winter from this account all the money we had out from Decembers service and the other part of cash flow that was suppose to come in.. and it goes to show that you have to be careful on what your doing for other people when sub contracting... This property and loss... is going to affect if we make it to the spring or not... almost 38% loss of winter income from this one account...
> 
> Sorry for the rant... i figured it would be helpful to know to be careful when sub contract for other companies... because when a company take a hit like this in a season its just not the company its your personal life also


You guys are scaring me I have two accounts with them

I work for four years ago they were slow to pay but i got payed in july for winter work


----------



## snow plowman

hi i am looking for a used meyer e47 controler with all wires to use it just got a meyer plow with no controler
can anyone help ????


----------



## eatonpaving

Leisure Time LC;1235733 said:


> I am already on it....... I would beat someone down if I found my stuff, no questions asked
> 
> A theif is nothing but a COWARD and a LOW LIfe


winter before last i caught a guy stealing gas from my 5 yard dump...he got the **** beat out of him with an asphalt rake, the cops came to the house, its not worth the trouble......or the cost of the fines....then 6 months later thay broke all the windows in my trucks in the yard....now i keep my stuff at home....


----------



## cgrappler135

Metro Lawn;1235683 said:


> Just got back meeting with Scott from Leisure Time to wait for a tow truck. He recovered his stolen F250 (Dexter & Davison area). Uni-Mount plow and harness mising but left the mount, radio gone, liquid unit gone, ignition broken, and taillights knocked out. I guess he was lucky someone called him. They said it had been there since Monday afternoon.


I should swing thru that area tomorrow and see if mine is around.


----------



## Milwaukee

After see how many people gotten their stuff stolen. Plow pumps I watch on Craigslist are mostly come from trailer park and bad neighborhood. I suspect they stolen those and try make profit when I ask them if they have picture of plow truck or truck. They claim sold that truck last week or month. 

By way my former 95 F250 have kill switch in under top of gas pedal. 

I thought it worth invest to have gps tracking in those plow trucks if they keep steal. 


Have question about driver license on big truck.

95 Ford B700 which is alike to F700 but it bus. Gvwr is 24K and it use hydraulic brake with electric parking brake.

Does it require CDL B or C? Guy who I meet say Must have CDL but that bus only had 16 seats and I am not use for transposition. Only use for tow and plow snow. I thought Chauffeur license should be fine if you only drive bus for private.


----------



## eatonpaving

*new idea*

i plow for a complex next to my yard, he has 1500sq/ft units for rent, i have been kicking around the idea of opening up a small engine repair shop, chain saws and snow blowers and the like....i used to make a living restoring old cars, i have been a certified mechanic for 29 years,i am real good with older plows(cable westerns)could be open at night during snow storms, right now just an idea.... he keeps bugging me to rent one.....what do you guys think....randy


----------



## 24v6spd

eatonpaving;1236221 said:


> i plow for a complex next to my yard, he has 1500sq/ft units for rent, i have been kicking around the idea of opening up a small engine repair shop, chain saws and snow blowers and the like....i used to make a living restoring old cars, i have been a certified mechanic for 29 years,i am real good with older plows(cable westerns)could be open at night during snow storms, right now just an idea.... he keeps bugging me to rent one.....what do you guys think....randy


I think there is definitely an opportunity to make a lot of money in that end of the business, I have thought about it myself.


----------



## Leisure Time LC

eatonpaving;1236221 said:


> i plow for a complex next to my yard, he has 1500sq/ft units for rent, i have been kicking around the idea of opening up a small engine repair shop, chain saws and snow blowers and the like....i used to make a living restoring old cars, i have been a certified mechanic for 29 years,i am real good with older plows(cable westerns)could be open at night during snow storms, right now just an idea.... he keeps bugging me to rent one.....what do you guys think....randy


That sounds like a plan Randy,

I would bring my stuff to you, rather than paying top dollar at a shop


----------



## Matson Snow

eatonpaving;1235691 said:


> in cold temps i use heat for the catch basins, heated concrete heated block and so on, then we install 2' of straw, been doing it for years....did 3 last winter.


No one said you cant do it.....Been in the Concrete Business for 20 years.....There is a Reason you don't see Quaility Contractors out pouring sidewalks and Driveways,Outside Flat work in the Winter....Unless you are willing to Babysit the slab with Heaters and Heating Blankets, its just not worth it...My point is in such cold temps, as we are having Now...I dont care How much straw you throw on the Slab....Its gonna Freeze....We use Heated, Sand, Water, Agg in all mixes in the Winter along with Chloride and Water reducer....If it an Emergency..Well i guess you have to do it...But otherwise i would Put it off for Quailty Sake.....


----------



## Matson Snow

Do It All Do It Right;1235741 said:


> I've been watching the construction going on next door to the shop have a steady flow of concrete trucks coming in pretty much everyday for a month now.


Pouring Outside or Inside......


----------



## Stuffdeer

Anyone know of a decent priced auto shop around that can do a clutch and slave cylinder. I've done them before, but don't want to do it on this particular truck, and its too freakin cold out.


----------



## P&M Landscaping

Stuffdeer;1236430 said:


> Anyone know of a decent priced auto shop around that can do a clutch and slave cylinder. I've done them before, but don't want to do it on this particular truck, and its too freakin cold out.


Trenton Transmission did mine, reasonably priced and fast turn around.


----------



## VIPHGM

Hey does anyone have a shop available to look at the wiring on my truck... having a problem with the running lights going on and off... im assuming a bad connection somewhere along the line... and also would like to take a look at my brakes on the truck and see how were doing so far this season with them... let me know thanks


----------



## Leisure Time LC

Hey Guys,

Lookin for some help getting my truck back on the road.. I am looking for someone to help me re-wire the unimount harness and controller back in. I can find the stuff on e-bay pretty cheap. The dealer wants me to buy new and charge me 800-1000 to re-wire the truck. I think that is a little excessive...

Thanks
Scott
734-837-2462


----------



## Bigrd1

Leisure Time LC;1236632 said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> Lookin for some help getting my truck back on the road.. I am looking for someone to help me re-wire the unimount harness and controller back in. I can find the stuff on e-bay pretty cheap. The dealer wants me to buy new and charge me 800-1000 to re-wire the truck. I think that is a little excessive...
> 
> Thanks
> Scott
> 734-837-2462


The wiring on the unimounts are not very hard to hook back up. I did both my ultramont and my new fisher and they were pretty easy. I'd just look up the wiring diagram from westerns website and do it yourself. The wiring shouldn't be hard to find on either ebay or craigslist for a couple hundred. If you don't wanna do it yourself there's a welder in rochester that charges 200 or so to install wiring. I'd be glad to help for the same amount.


----------



## 24v6spd

Leisure Time LC;1236632 said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> Lookin for some help getting my truck back on the road.. I am looking for someone to help me re-wire the unimount harness and controller back in. I can find the stuff on e-bay pretty cheap. The dealer wants me to buy new and charge me 800-1000 to re-wire the truck. I think that is a little excessive...
> 
> Thanks
> Scott
> 734-837-2462


Thats extremely excessive. If it's just the plow harness and the controller it's pretty straightforward and all wiring schematics should be available on Westerns website. If any of the truck wiring was damaged it could get complicated.


----------



## Lightningllc

Leisure Time LC;1236632 said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> Lookin for some help getting my truck back on the road.. I am looking for someone to help me re-wire the unimount harness and controller back in. I can find the stuff on e-bay pretty cheap. The dealer wants me to buy new and charge me 800-1000 to re-wire the truck. I think that is a little excessive...
> 
> Thanks
> Scott
> 734-837-2462


Scott drop by the shop we will help ya put it on


----------



## Leisure Time LC

Lightningllc;1236676 said:


> Scott drop by the shop we will help ya put it on


Thanks Justin,

I have to wait till I get the steering column installed in the truck.... They did a real number on the old one


----------



## Glockshot73!

Leisure Time LC;1236739 said:


> Thanks Justin,
> 
> I have to wait till I get the steering column installed in the truck.... They did a real number on the old one


Scott,

Shouldnt your insurance take care of all this for you? How come they arnt going to cover the sprayer?

Chris


----------



## P&M Landscaping

Dodgetruckman731;1236996 said:


> Scott,
> 
> Shouldnt your insurance take care of all this for you? How come they arnt going to cover the sprayer?
> 
> Chris


PLPD, because all this has happened to him I just added full coverage to the Jeep. I also just bought a mini LED lightbar for $110... So if anyone wants my hideaway setup its theres for $60


----------



## Leisure Time LC

Dodgetruckman731;1236996 said:


> Scott,
> 
> Shouldnt your insurance take care of all this for you? How come they arnt going to cover the sprayer?
> 
> Chris


Chris,

I had plpd on the truck because it is paid for. I thought all my trucks that were paid off had fire and theft on them when the policy was written, but it was not.. So it is my expense and going forward every piece of equipment and truck has fire and theft and replacement cost. I have learned my lesson that being a cheap a&* is not always thew safest. I never would have thought that anyone would have stole that truck. Here is a couple pics when I got it back


----------



## Lightningllc

Atleast they didn't demolision derby your truck like they did my buddies. Scott make sure u have insurance. I've been told I have the cheapest I can hook u up with my people.


----------



## Leisure Time LC

Lightningllc;1237045 said:


> Atleast they didn't demolision derby your truck like they did my buddies. Scott make sure u have insurance. I've been told I have the cheapest I can hook u up with my people.


you and I are going to talk soon, after this gets taken care of


----------



## firelwn82

Lightningllc;1237045 said:


> Atleast they didn't demolision derby your truck like they did my buddies. Scott make sure u have insurance. I've been told I have the cheapest I can hook u up with my people.


You cant hook all of us up?? lol


----------



## Allor Outdoor

Leisure Time LC;1237047 said:


> you and I are going to talk soon, after this gets taken care of


Even if you had full coverage on your truck, the spray unit/salter wouldn't of been covered. You need to have rider policies on this type of equiptment


----------



## eatonpaving

Leisure Time LC;1236319 said:


> That sounds like a plan Randy,
> 
> I would bring my stuff to you, rather than paying top dollar at a shop


well after reading the posts this morning i went and talked to the owner and he was all for it...i figure with all the costs it going to cost me an extra 1100.00 a month, i will be reparing chain saws and backpack blowers, snow blowers, lawn mowers and so on, i will also be selling chain saws blowers weed whips and snow plow stuff....i figure by next month it should be up and going......


----------



## Milwaukee

Leisure Time LC;1237033 said:


> Chris,
> 
> I had plpd on the truck because it is paid for. I thought all my trucks that were paid off had fire and theft on them when the policy was written, but it was not.. So it is my expense and going forward every piece of equipment and truck has fire and theft and replacement cost. I have learned my lesson that being a cheap a&* is not always thew safest. I never would have thought that anyone would have stole that truck. Here is a couple pics when I got it back


I can't image what you feeling when you saw like that. I hope that lowlife caught by try sell liquid set up or plow.

How much it cost if add theft to insurance? I be look that when I have plow truck.


----------



## magnatrac

Well I hate to hear about some P.O.S. low life stealing your truck but I am glad to hear you got it back. That's a really nice looking truck for it's age no wonder they zeroed in on it. Most trucks from that era are rusted and shot. I know it sucks that they stripped it but atleast the truck is all there. I hate hearing about all of these plow truck getting stolen lately but it makes me feel a bit better about paying as much as I do for insurance. I don't think I would as lucky to find my truck mostly intact. Again sorry to hear you had to deal with this ,I hope you can get it back up and plowing here soon !!!

, shaun


----------



## P&M Landscaping

Weirdest call of my life.A guy calling on a Boss mount I have For Sale looking for a Western Unimount Mount for and 199 9 F-250. He said he just bought the plow this week, 7'6" and needs the mount. Seem familiar? Goodluck Scott


----------



## Leisure Time LC

P&M Landscaping;1237099 said:


> Weirdest call of my life.A guy calling on a Boss mount I have For Sale looking for a Western Unimount Mount for and 199 9 F-250. He said he just bought the plow this week, 7'6" and needs the mount. Seem familiar? Goodluck Scott


Who wants to make a call, I am to pissed off right now and I will lose it on the phone. I need more details and I will know my plow if I seen it


----------



## P&M Landscaping

Leisure Time LC;1237130 said:


> Who wants to make a call, I am to pissed off right now and I will lose it on the phone. I need more details and I will know my plow if I seen it


Also, possibly hint towards asking if he needs to buy a salter... Seeing if he volunteers up the information about the liquid unit. He seems EXTREMELY shady on the phone.


----------



## VIPHGM

Leisure Time LC;1237130 said:


> Who wants to make a call, I am to pissed off right now and I will lose it on the phone. I need more details and I will know my plow if I seen it


Hey you should post some pictures of the plow and sprayer so we know what the units look like... there are enough of us out there to keep an eye out for it that someone will hear or see something eventually


----------



## Leisure Time LC

who has a unimount laying around I can borrow for a decoy


----------



## firelwn82

Thats exactly what I would be doing. craigslist and ebay all day long. You know that jag off is trying to off it there. This crap makes me sick. I would find him and Louisville would meet his legs and arms.... :realmad:


----------



## VIPHGM

I dont know if this has anything to do with you but i find this to be very interesting... guy on craigslist is selling a western plow for $150 the post says troy, MI... but he has a (734) area code... cant say i have ever heard anything like that before....

take a look at the post... http://detroit.craigslist.org/okl/pts/2207112982.html


----------



## Milwaukee

VIPHGM;1237166 said:


> I dont know if this has anything to do with you but i find this to be very interesting... guy on craigslist is selling a western plow for $150 the post says troy, MI... but he has a (734) area code... cant say i have ever heard anything like that before....
> 
> take a look at the post... http://detroit.craigslist.org/okl/pts/2207112982.html


It scam I text him this morning. Someone put his phone number


----------



## VIPHGM

Milwaukee;1237175 said:


> It scam I text him this morning. Someone put his phone number


that sucks... someone must not like that guy..... wonder how many calls he got...


----------



## Leisure Time LC

VIPHGM;1237166 said:


> I dont know if this has anything to do with you but i find this to be very interesting... guy on craigslist is selling a western plow for $150 the post says troy, MI... but he has a (734) area code... cant say i have ever heard anything like that before....
> 
> take a look at the post... http://detroit.craigslist.org/okl/pts/2207112982.html


I called him to and same thing


----------



## Leisure Time LC

Here is what the sprayer looks like


----------



## Leisure Time LC

I am sittning in front of my computer all day long looking and searching


----------



## Milwaukee

Leisure Time LC;1237208 said:


> I am sittning in front of my computer all day long looking and searching


http://www.searchtempest.com/


----------



## Lightningllc

Scott looks like you also need a new bumper while your on craigslist and ebay.


----------



## Milwaukee

Lightningllc;1237231 said:


> Scott looks like you also need a new bumper while your on craigslist and ebay.


I was going to say but didn't want make worst problem.

I hope that lowlife think sell on craiglist today instead next year.


----------



## Plow man Foster

Leisure Time LC;1237192 said:


> Here is what the sprayer looks like


Did that sprayer come from Suburban oil???
i think they build the same ones....


----------



## VIPHGM

Lightningllc;1237231 said:


> Scott looks like you also need a new bumper while your on craigslist and ebay.


haha i just saw that... my 07 had the right side crumpled but had enough to push it into the truck bed side... Those bumper are like Styrofoam.. i didnt even know i had hit something... dont feel bad i had only had my truck for a month or two i did that.... Thumbs Up


----------



## grassmaster06

i noticed you have a light on the right side of the truck ,is that because it spreads heavy to the right.i have a vee pro 6000 and ive been trying to get that thing spreading evenly .it shoots salt damn near under the back of the truck and nothing on the driver side.ive been doing some adjustments to the salt chute like raising it and trying to find the sweet spot but haven't found it yet .maybe someone has some suggestions or is this spreader just trash


----------



## VIPHGM

I actually have lights on both sides.... all my snowex's seem to spread pretty evenly... some times it doesnt seem like that when in the truck because of the depth perception of the mirrors or color of the salt that may blend in...... your protecting bar around the spinner has deflectors on it... they may be adjusted wrong or shooting up instead of down also make sure you spinner paddles are shooting the salt on the inside cup of the spinner


----------



## grassmaster06

it use spread really nice before the protector bar fell off last year ,so i bought a new one and have been try to get it right ever since .i went to my fiends shop today a took a few measurements from his spreader like how far from the spinner shaft to chute ,im gonna try it tomorrow lets hope it works


----------



## Leisure Time LC

Lightningllc;1237231 said:


> Scott looks like you also need a new bumper while your on craigslist and ebay.


That was an old picture. the truck has since been fixed from that incident and I jacknifed the compressor into it 2 months after fixing it and did it again.... not as bad though, and I have not fixed it yet.... soon though


----------



## Luther

Sorry to hear about what happened to your truck Scott. Nothing worse than a thief. I hope you catch the loser, and are able to teach him a very valuable lesson. 

I'm on the lookout for a low life, bottom feeding loser who has been charging snow plow parts on one of our vendor accounts.


----------



## Leisure Time LC

TCLA;1237633 said:


> Sorry to hear about what happened to your truck Scott. Nothing worse than a thief. I hope you catch the loser, and are able to teach him a very valuable lesson.
> 
> I'm on the lookout for a low life, bottom feeding loser who has been charging snow plow parts on one of our vendor accounts.


Thanks Jim,

It will not be pretty if I find him that is for sure... This sucks that thieves get away with this.... When I founf the truck the detroit cops did not even get there lazy butts out of the car to even look at the truck. They took information off my license and backed up and wrote the plate number down. I asked if they were going to fingerprint or anything and they said no, we dont do that...  No wonder these f^&*%ing loosers are getting away with this...

Just venting, Sorry


----------



## Lightningllc

Funny Jim, 

Someone has been charging salt on my pre-pay acct too. I bought 100 ton I have 15 left and only been there twice, i will find out if I'm being lied too.


----------



## Leisure Time LC

Lightningllc;1237669 said:


> Funny Jim,
> 
> Someone has been charging salt on my pre-pay acct too. I bought 100 ton I have 15 left and only been there twice, i will find out if I'm being lied too.


Someone has to sign a slip right?


----------



## Luther

When you find out who it is...out him so we all know who we're dealing with! 

I will do the same....unless this person is willing to admit to their mistake to me in person and pay back the amount he stole from our account.

It won't be long before I make sure something bad happens to him. There are laws in place that will intervene with his life for a long, long time.

The clock is ticking on you.........


----------



## Green Glacier

Leisure Time LC;1237192 said:


> Here is what the sprayer looks like


You Know you should check in farm & garden Iknow a couple of guys that use these units for filing tractor tires with cloride

just trying to help:waving:


----------



## Matson Snow

VIPHGM;1237353 said:


> haha i just saw that... my 07 had the right side crumpled but had enough to push it into the truck bed side... Those bumper are like Styrofoam.. i didnt even know i had hit something... dont feel bad i had only had my truck for a month or two i did that.... Thumbs Up


Is that a Blazer in the Front Yard..........Im sure the Neighbors Love You....:laughing::laughing:


----------



## Jason Pallas

I doubt any of you know this guy, but he was a really good friend of mine. He was the nicest guy you'd ever meet. If you met him once, you had a friend. I never heard a bad word said about him and I never heard him say anything bad about anyone. While we were plowing snow last Saturday, he was murdered only blocks away from where we were working.
The guy that killed him and his father, was living in an abandoned home and was cold and hungry. That's why he kicked open the door and did the home invasion. The worst part is that, Randy would have invited the guy in and cooked him a meal and given him anything he wanted. He was that type of guy. It's such a same - three lives forever ruined and so many more forever changed for the worse for never having Randy in them. Here's the link. Say a prayer for his soul and for all those that will miss the joy and love that he brought to their lives.

http://www.wxyz.com/dpp/news/region...-weekend-double-murder-on-detroit's-east-side


----------



## Matson Snow

Jason Pallas;1237704 said:


> I doubt any of you know this guy, but he was a really good friend of mine. He was the nicest guy you'd ever meet. If you met him once, you had a friend. I never heard a bad word said about him and I never heard him say anything bad about anyone. While we were plowing snow last Saturday, he was murdered only blocks away from where we were working.
> The guy that killed him and his father, was living in an abandoned home and was cold and hungry. That's why he kicked open the door and did the home invasion. The worst part is that, Randy would have invited the guy in and cooked him a meal and given him anything he wanted. He was that type of guy. It's such a same - three lives forever ruined and so many more forever changed for the worse for never having Randy in them. Here's the link. Say a prayer for his soul and for all those that will miss the joy and love that he brought to their lives.
> 
> http://www.wxyz.com/dpp/news/region...-weekend-double-murder-on-detroit's-east-side


Very Sorry to hear about the Loss of Your friend......I read this story in yesterdays Paper...Seemed Like a Great Guy....My Prayers go out to his whole Familiy...


----------



## cgrappler135

Well just got a call from the police.... they found my truck at Fenkell & Monte Vista. They said no plow, broke ass steering column, no tires (which were BRAND new). But they didnt mention my vbox missing so hopefully is still on the truck cuz i just put a new $600 engine on there! Im going to a tow yard on Davidson to check it out now!


----------



## Luther

For our "Pink" customers ~

I need to apologize for the latest 2 loads we received and have been selling...specifically the bags the product was in. 

They are over-sized and horribly thin. Our bagger was in a pinch due to the number of loads we needed and pulled a switcheroo on us to keep up the pace. We don't like this, and have made our own complaints know to them.

If these bags have been a problem with anyone, we are sorry for this. 

If you wish to return them we will be more than happy to replace them with the normal, more sturdy bags. 

This was not planned, nor was it a cost savings attempt on any-ones part. We were also very disappointed when we received them.

I will have our guys deal with them, as opposed to our customers that we have worked hard to gain trust with.

Thank you for your understanding in this matter. :waving:


----------



## Luther

Jason Pallas;1237704 said:


> I doubt any of you know this guy, but he was a really good friend of mine. He was the nicest guy you'd ever meet. If you met him once, you had a friend. I never heard a bad word said about him and I never heard him say anything bad about anyone. While we were plowing snow last Saturday, he was murdered only blocks away from where we were working.
> The guy that killed him and his father, was living in an abandoned home and was cold and hungry. That's why he kicked open the door and did the home invasion. The worst part is that, Randy would have invited the guy in and cooked him a meal and given him anything he wanted. He was that type of guy. It's such a same - three lives forever ruined and so many more forever changed for the worse for never having Randy in them. Here's the link. Say a prayer for his soul and for all those that will miss the joy and love that he brought to their lives.
> 
> http://www.wxyz.com/dpp/news/region...-weekend-double-murder-on-detroit's-east-side


I heard about this on the news. Horrible story and an absolute shame...

May God bless their souls, and may they rest in peace.


----------



## eatonpaving

*i know its early in the season*

any body need a nice weed whip....echo. 125.00


----------



## 24v6spd

eatonpaving;1237744 said:


> any body need a nice weed whip....echo. 125.00


What model is it?


----------



## eatonpaving

24v6spd;1237765 said:


> What model is it?


210......i also have a redmax 7001 for 250.00


----------



## Bigrd1

Jason Pallas;1237704 said:


> I doubt any of you know this guy, but he was a really good friend of mine. He was the nicest guy you'd ever meet. If you met him once, you had a friend. I never heard a bad word said about him and I never heard him say anything bad about anyone. While we were plowing snow last Saturday, he was murdered only blocks away from where we were working.
> The guy that killed him and his father, was living in an abandoned home and was cold and hungry. That's why he kicked open the door and did the home invasion. The worst part is that, Randy would have invited the guy in and cooked him a meal and given him anything he wanted. He was that type of guy. It's such a same - three lives forever ruined and so many more forever changed for the worse for never having Randy in them. Here's the link. Say a prayer for his soul and for all those that will miss the joy and love that he brought to their lives.
> 
> http://www.wxyz.com/dpp/news/region...-weekend-double-murder-on-detroit's-east-side


Sorry to hear about your loss. 
That guy will get what's coming to him.


----------



## eatonpaving

eatonpaving;1237811 said:


> 210......i also have a redmax 7001 for 250.00


sorry, the redmax was sold....


----------



## eatonpaving

*new shop*

i am moving forward with the repair shop, what would you guys like to see stocked during storms....plow parts, donuts and coffee...and so on.....


----------



## Milwaukee

eatonpaving;1237875 said:


> i am moving forward with the repair shop, what would you guys like to see stocked during storms....plow parts, donuts and coffee...and so on.....


plow pins / Hydraulic hoses / light on tower / oil for hydraulic pump.

I am sure there will be alot lists.


----------



## P&M Landscaping

eatonpaving;1237875 said:


> i am moving forward with the repair shop, what would you guys like to see stocked during storms....plow parts, donuts and coffee...and so on.....


Also stuff that normal shops will run out of, shovels, maybe stock some bagged products if you have the space? Are you planning on becoming an authorized dealer? Also, just common parts people mess up during storms, A-Frames, cutting edges, hoses, relays, solenoids, trip springs, etc.


----------



## eatonpaving

P&M Landscaping;1237889 said:


> Also stuff that normal shops will run out of, shovels, maybe stock some bagged products if you have the space? Are you planning on becoming an authorized dealer?


keep it coming guys, i dont know about the dealer thing just yet....but i can have bagged products and plow parts.....


----------



## P&M Landscaping

eatonpaving;1237897 said:


> keep it coming guys, i dont know about the dealer thing just yet....but i can have bagged products and plow parts.....


maybe try to offer up some loaner plows. I know countless times people are sidelined because they fried a plow. $300 a day in a storm and its paid for before you know it. Just a thought, offering what the big guys dont.


----------



## flykelley

Milwaukee;1237881 said:


> plow pins / Hydraulic hoses / light on tower / oil for hydraulic pump.
> 
> I am sure there will be alot lists.


Salter parts, motor for spinner heads!

Mike


----------



## flykelley

On another note is there any of you guys that mow on Michigan ave in Inkster, may be looking for a sub for a account I have down there. Shoot me a PM and we will talk when the time becomes closer.

Mike


----------



## timsteinman30

eatonpaving;1237897 said:


> keep it coming guys, i dont know about the dealer thing just yet....but i can have bagged products and plow parts.....


extra man power due to the fact that they crap out at the 15hr mark


----------



## timsteinman30

sorry guys that f250 that my buddy was selling sold thursday


----------



## cgrappler135

Well the truck was stripped pretty good. Same as Scotts, whoever took the plow and salter knew their **** cause the wires were traced right to the end. The yard i had to go to to see the truck was just past Dexter and Davidson. I seen exactly where Scott took them pics of his! Now i just have to wait on the adjuster??????


----------



## asps4u

cgrappler135;1238045 said:


> Well the truck was stripped pretty good. Same as Scotts, whoever took the plow and salter knew their **** cause the wires were traced right to the end. The yard i had to go to to see the truck was just past Dexter and Davidson. I seen exactly where Scott took them pics of his! Now i just have to wait on the adjuster??????


What Insurance company? If you want any help through the claims process, let me know. I deal with these guys everyday


----------



## A&LSiteService

Jim, Those bags aren't really that bad... except when you snag them on something Just kidding, to anyone who hasn't tried the hot pink: IT WORKS VERY WELL!! oh yeah Jim and Mike are great to deal with too!


----------



## Milwaukee

A&LSiteService;1238113 said:


> Jim, Those bags aren't really that bad... except when you snag them on something Just kidding, to anyone who hasn't tried the hot pink: IT WORKS VERY WELL!! oh yeah Jim and Mike are great to deal with too!


How much they charge each bag?


----------



## Plow man Foster

eatonpaving;1237744 said:


> any body need a nice weed whip....echo. 125.00


Just a question answer it if you want: Why are you selling all your stuff?!?
lol got any mowers! Cuz thats what im looking for! *(anyone else PM me if you do!) *



eatonpaving;1237897 said:


> keep it coming guys, i dont know about the dealer thing just yet....but i can have bagged products and plow parts.....


Another liquid dealer wouldnt be bad! Too bad it would be like half an hr out of the way for me



P&M Landscaping;1237903 said:


> maybe *try to offer up some loaner plows*. I know countless times people are sidelined because they fried a plow. $300 a day in a storm and its paid for before you know it. Just a thought, offering what the big guys dont.


I assume you dont mean plow trucks..

How would that be possible?!?!?!?!?!?! 
So many different plow mounts and wiring.....


----------



## Leisure Time LC

cgrappler135;1238045 said:


> Well the truck was stripped pretty good. Same as Scotts, whoever took the plow and salter knew their **** cause the wires were traced right to the end. The yard i had to go to to see the truck was just past Dexter and Davidson. I seen exactly where Scott took them pics of his! Now i just have to wait on the adjuster??????


Sorry to hear that..... mine was the same way... Probably the same SOB.. This stuff has to show up somewhere.. Where was he truck taken from?


----------



## Leisure Time LC

asps4u;1238082 said:


> What Insurance company? If you want any help through the claims process, let me know. I deal with these guys everyday


Will you help me too??? lol


----------



## Leisure Time LC

eatonpaving;1237744 said:


> any body need a nice weed whip....echo. 125.00


Randy,

Where is the shop at, I want to come check it out

Scott


----------



## Leisure Time LC

Green Glacier;1237700 said:


> You Know you should check in farm & garden Iknow a couple of guys that use these units for filing tractor tires with cloride
> 
> just trying to help:waving:


Thanks, I will look there


----------



## asps4u

Leisure Time LC;1238129 said:


> Will you help me too??? lol


Sure Scott, but in your case YOU ARE the adjuster since you are "self insured"


----------



## Plow man Foster

Milwaukee;1238120 said:


> How much they charge each bag?


http://hotpinkdeicer.com/pricelists/Hot-Pink-Price-Sheet-11-17-10.pdf


----------



## Luther

A&LSiteService;1238113 said:


> Jim, Those bags aren't really that bad... except when you snag them on something Just kidding, to anyone who hasn't tried the hot pink: IT WORKS VERY WELL!! oh yeah Jim and Mike are great to deal with too!


Thanks Andy.

I/we appreciate that sir! :waving:



Milwaukee;1238120 said:


> How much they charge each bag?


We have a February deal going on now....$5.25 per bag for a semi load.

$6.50 per bag by the pallet.


----------



## P&M Landscaping

TCLA;1238158 said:


> Thanks Andy.
> 
> I/we appreciate that sir! :waving:
> 
> We have a February deal going on now....$5.25 per bag for a semi load.
> 
> $6.50 per bag by the pallet.


Jim, anyone that comes down here that can get my free bag? I'd like to see how it works.


----------



## eatonpaving

Leisure Time LC;1238130 said:


> Randy,
> 
> Where is the shop at, I want to come check it out
> 
> Scott


scott, its on block street just west of merriman, its just an empty building right now.....i have not signed a lease yet.....


----------



## eatonpaving

*................................*



Plow man Foster;1238126 said:


> Just a question answer it if you want: Why are you selling all your stuff?!?
> lol got any mowers! Cuz thats what im looking for! *(anyone else PM me if you do!) *not selling all my stuff, i am in good with a few pawn brokers in ohio, if i buy alot of stuff i get a big discount.....liquid might be an idea.....i would have to keep the tank in the building.....i know of a 2000 gallon tank now.....i will have a bunch of equipment like hand blowers, back pack blowers, chainsaws and hand tools....
> 
> Another liquid dealer wouldnt be bad! Too bad it would be like half an hr out of the way for me.................................
> 
> I assume you dont mean plow trucks..
> 
> How would that be possible?!?!?!?!?!?!
> So many different plow mounts and wiring.....


...........................


----------



## Luther

P&M Landscaping;1238168 said:


> Jim, anyone that comes down here that can get my free bag? I'd like to see how it works.


I can get one to Mr. Matson, and he could hook up with you. He's in your neck of the woods.

He can be grumpy though...be careful when you're around him.


----------



## asps4u

P&M Landscaping;1238168 said:


> Jim, anyone that comes down here that can get my free bag? I'd like to see how it works.


Pete, you're going to buy more...It works awesome  I melted 6" thick ice buildup yesterday in single digit temps like it was 40 degrees out Thumbs Up


----------



## Matson Snow

TCLA;1238198 said:


> I can get one to Mr. Matson, and he could hook up with you. He's in your neck of the woods.
> 
> He can be grumpy though...be careful when you're around him.


What????.....Do i look like a Dam delivery Boy Now...:laughing::laughing:

No Problem Pete....I figure somthing out to get you a Bag.....Anything to help Jim gain "New Friends"....


----------



## Milwaukee

asps4u;1238215 said:


> Pete, you're going to buy more...It works awesome  I melted 6" thick ice buildup yesterday in single digit temps like it was 40 degrees out Thumbs Up


He won TRIVIA from TCLA on Facebook.

I was consider buy 1 bag but 40-50 miles 1 way is hard to justify for test.


----------



## Lightningllc

Jim if this pink stuff works so good I might have to get some, how many on a truck load and do you have a piggyback on the truck. I'm not sure if I want a truck load based on the time of year but I took 8 truck loads this fall and were down to 6 pallets now. Hoping for not to carry any over. Let me know.What you can deliver.


----------



## Luther

I'll call you later Justin to work out some details. :waving:


----------



## axl

asps4u;1238149 said:


> Sure Scott, but in your case YOU ARE the adjuster since you are "self insured"


:laughing: When you make as much money as Leisure Time or if you squeek as much as he does when you walk.... you can afford to be your own insurance company LOL just playin with ya Scott, this guy finds deals on everything


----------



## P&M Landscaping

Matson Snow;1238220 said:


> What????.....Do i look like a Dam delivery Boy Now...:laughing::laughing:
> 
> No Problem Pete....I figure somthing out to get you a Bag.....Anything to help Jim gain "New Friends"....


Thanks Todd, your a real pal! Now if you could just hook me up with your subdivision next year now that i'm fully insured and what not. Mil, maybe Jim could throw in a bag for you being the 2nd place winner! I'm curious to see how this stuff works. Also referring to the loaner plow, I was thinking one Boss RT3 Straight, and a Western Unimount. Again, just throwing ideas out there.


----------



## Stuffdeer

P&M Landscaping;1238257 said:


> Thanks Todd, your a real pal! Now if you could just hook me up with your subdivision next year now that i'm fully insured and what not. Mil, maybe Jim could throw in a bag for you being the 2nd place winner! I'm curious to see how this stuff works. Also referring to the loaner plow, I was thinking one Boss RT3 Straight, and a Western Unimount. Again, just throwing ideas out there.


I think the Straight blades are a bad idea. More people in the area I'm sure are switching to V's. If anything a v and straight in each brand. If you're just going to stock two, get two V's

IMO


----------



## Allor Outdoor

axl;1238256 said:


> :laughing: When you make as much money as Leisure Time or if you squeek as much as he does when you walk.... you can afford to be your own insurance company LOL just playin with ya Scott, this guy finds deals on everything


I heard he even gets his employees to work for free...


----------



## P&M Landscaping

Allor Outdoor;1238314 said:


> I heard he even gets his employees to work for free...


I can vouch for that lol


----------



## axl

P&M Landscaping;1238316 said:


> I can vouch for that lol


Me too..I feel ur pain brotha, we took care of 3 residentials for him last year....we are still waiting on our payment


----------



## grassmaster06

do you guys think were gonna salt tonight


----------



## TheXpress2002

grassmaster06;1238348 said:


> do you guys think were gonna salt tonight


Hit or miss situation. I wouldn't loose any sleep over it. The first batch that came across the state nothing made it to the ground.

If you have an opportunity to go sledding, skiing, etc this upcoming week, it is the week to do it.

Things get *CRAZY* after the 21st.


----------



## magnatrac

TheXpress2002;1238354 said:


> Hit or miss situation. I wouldn't loose any sleep over it. The first batch that came across the state nothing made it to the ground.
> 
> If you have an opportunity to go sledding, skiing, etc this upcoming week, it is the week to do it.
> 
> Things get *CRAZY* after the 21st.


 Ok so we are not out of the woods yet. Can we call this warm up our january thaw since we never had one? I was getting bummed about the way the long term forecast was looking. Don't get me wrong I have spring fever but I know we are a ways out from nice weather.

, shaun


----------



## procut

TheXpress2002;1238354 said:


> Hit or miss situation. I wouldn't loose any sleep over it. The first batch that came across the state nothing made it to the ground.
> 
> If you have an opportunity to go sledding, skiing, etc this upcoming week, it is the week to do it.
> 
> Things get *CRAZY* after the 21st.


Sounds good to me!


----------



## Plow man Foster

magnatrac;1238426 said:


> Ok so we are not out of the woods yet. Can we call this warm up our january thaw since we never had one? I was getting bummed about the way the long term forecast was looking. Don't get me wrong I have spring fever but I know we are a ways out from nice weather.
> 
> , shaun


This reminds me of december.... Long periods of no snow and just frigid temps, then thaw, After that we got smacked with snow! So it might be coming back! lol


----------



## cgrappler135

Leisure Time LC;1238127 said:


> Sorry to hear that..... mine was the same way... Probably the same SOB.. This stuff has to show up somewhere.. Where was he truck taken from?


It was taken from 7 mile & Inkster. You actually came to my house and bought my liquid unit a couple years ago. And yes i hope our stuff does show up. My plow is a dime a dozen but my vbox is big black and ugly with the extended stainless steel chute.


----------



## cgrappler135

asps4u;1238082 said:


> What Insurance company? If you want any help through the claims process, let me know. I deal with these guys everyday


Hey thanks. My comm. auto is thru The Hartford and my liability is thru state auto. They both seem to be very helpful so far! We'll see i guess?


----------



## brookline

TheXpress2002;1238354 said:


> Hit or miss situation. I wouldn't loose any sleep over it. The first batch that came across the state nothing made it to the ground.
> 
> If you have an opportunity to go sledding, skiing, etc this upcoming week, it is the week to do it.
> 
> Things get *CRAZY* after the 21st.[/QUOte
> 
> Awesome! I was getting grumpy with all the forecasts calling for warmer temps and clearer skies.:yow!: Thanks for the update Ryan.


----------



## asps4u

cgrappler135;1238463 said:


> Hey thanks. My comm. auto is thru The Hartford and my liability is thru state auto. They both seem to be very helpful so far! We'll see i guess?


Both are very good to deal with. Good luck. Let me know if you need any help. My collision shop is at Inkster & 96


----------



## Lightningllc

Xpress thanks for the update your awesome!!!! Seeing heavy flurries in Brighton now but just blowing off as u drive, I will just take dustings from here on out thank you. Salt and salt some more


----------



## Moonlighter

Thanks Express I really appreciate the update.


----------



## Metro Lawn

Trying to keep busy. Just bought another truck to add to the towing business. It's a 4x4, maybe I will throw the V on it...lol


----------



## 06clarkd

Ryan I plan my whole winter around your forecasts! time for the Bermuda shorts this week!:yow!:


----------



## cgrappler135

asps4u;1238532 said:


> Both are very good to deal with. Good luck. Let me know if you need any help. My collision shop is at Inkster & 96


I totally appreciate it. Thank you, let me see what the ins. company says. I have a shop at 96 & Inkster.


----------



## TheXpress2002

I have a light dusting here in Canton.


----------



## michigancutter

A light dusting also in casco/richmond area. Then off to curtis Michigan to go sledding, im stoked to ride my new ski doo 800xrs. Have a great weekend guys


----------



## Moonlighter

We got a dusting up in Pontiac. Anything that had leftover salt on it is just wet at the moment.


----------



## grassmaster06

Fox 2 just said 1-2 inches tonight


----------



## 2FAST4U

Full salt run out here in Chesterfield. Almost forgot what it was like to get up at 4am:laughing::laughing: 

Snowcross tonight at the dome any of you guys going? If I cant find the time to go up north sleding I guess I'll go watch someone else ride!!!!


----------



## magnatrac

Salted a few places this morning. I know it's warmer than it has been but that wind sure makes it feel cold out there. No snow cross here but I am heading ti the boat show kind for the same reasons. If I can't be out on the water I might as well be checking out some nice boats in a warm building !

, shaun


----------



## 2FAST4U

magnatrac;1238870 said:


> Salted a few places this morning. I know it's warmer than it has been but that wind sure makes it feel cold out there. No snow cross here but I am heading ti the boat show kind for the same reasons. If I can't be out on the water I might as well be checking out some nice boats in a warm building !
> 
> , shaun


Stop by the Mac Ray/Dux booth and see Brain, Tell him Will from Watson's Landscaping sent ya. The new Dux boats are bad a$$ diff. worth a stop. I've been down there all week setting up, the show looks like its going to be pretty good this year.


----------



## P&M Landscaping

2FAST4U;1238873 said:


> Stop by the Mac Ray/Dux booth and see Brain, Tell him Will from Watson's Landscaping sent ya. The new Dux boats are bad a$$ diff. worth a stop. I've been down there all week setting up, the show looks like its going to be pretty good this year.


I'll be headed to the show next weekend. Going down there always gets me in the mood for summer. Thank Joe for throwing that salt down, they will appreciate that. I don't think they've ever had salt!


----------



## Leisure Time LC

axl;1238340 said:


> Me too..I feel ur pain brotha, we took care of 3 residentials for him last year....we are still waiting on our payment


where is the invoice brotha


----------



## terrapro

grassmaster06;1238856 said:


> Fox 2 just said 1-2 inches tonight


Not here. . .


----------



## Matson Snow

P&M Landscaping;1238884 said:


> I'll be headed to the show next weekend. Going down there always gets me in the mood for summer. Thank Joe for throwing that salt down, they will appreciate that. I don't think they've ever had salt!


Heres my Wifes Outfit when we Head out to our Yacht......:salute:


----------



## bln

Matson, nice


----------



## Allor Outdoor

Xpress, im hearing a few difference forecasts for tonight:
Dusting to an inch from WWJ
Channel 2 is saying 1-2 inches

Whats your take on it? 

Salting or plowable event?

Thanks!


----------



## terrapro

Allor Outdoor;1239006 said:


> Xpress, im hearing a few difference forecasts for tonight:
> Dusting to an inch from WWJ
> Channel 2 is saying 1-2 inches
> 
> Whats your take on it?
> 
> Salting or plowable event?
> 
> Thanks!


If anything does go down it looks like it will hit 80% chance by 11pm and go down to 50% by 3am then pretty much gone by daybreak. It it keeps on this track it would be cool with me. Another easy Sunday sounds like.


----------



## Leisure Time LC

I went and sprayed the opens this morning.. Hoping to stay in bed tomorrow


----------



## TheXpress2002

Sorry should have given the heads up to everyone it ALWAYS snows on February 13th.

It will just be a salting event tonight. Sun is out tomorrow with temps in the high 30's


----------



## Luther

TheXpress2002;1239117 said:


> Sorry should have given the heads up to everyone it ALWAYS snows on February 13th.


....and I know why.


----------



## alternative




----------



## Milwaukee

Anyone know how to rebuilt 1992 F250's Automatic 4 speed E40D? It have 351W 5.8L in.

Or have good used transmission.

It not mine truck it for Leisure Time LC.


----------



## Allor Outdoor

Scott I thought you were getting it fixed at Auto-Lab


Why not just have Scott bring it to a trans shop


----------



## terrapro

How many times did you guys salt already this season? My highest is 33 times at one site


----------



## axl

Allor Outdoor;1239320 said:


> Scott I thought you were getting it fixed at Auto-Lab
> 
> Why not just have Scott bring it to a trans shop


That would require Scott to get off the wallet and PAY payup  LMAO I definitely wouldnt nickel and dime anything that has to do with the transmission. Take it to a trans shop those guys know what needs to be done, its not cheap and there is a reason for it. Anybody who has ever worked on one knows its not a cake walk and those guys charge for their expertise. Just my $.02


----------



## Leisure Time LC

axl;1239366 said:


> That would require Scott to get off the wallet and PAY payup  LMAO I definitely wouldnt nickel and dime anything that has to do with the transmission. Take it to a trans shop those guys know what needs to be done, its not cheap and there is a reason for it. Anybody who has ever worked on one knows its not a cake walk and those guys charge for their expertise. Just my $.02


Keep it up Ryan......... I am going to come over and take the 4x4 piece of wood off your gas pedal and the phone book you sit on to see over the steering wheel. And then you will know what I am going through.... LMAO xysportxysport


----------



## Metro Lawn

Leisure Time LC;1239394 said:


> Keep it up Ryan......... I am going to come over and take the 4x4 piece of wood off your gas pedal and the phone book you sit on to see over the steering wheel. And then you will know what I am going through.... LMAO xysportxysport


What you are going through????? are you shrinking? rofl Ryan, I sent you a commercial plow job on Glendale the other day, did you get that call?


----------



## P&M Landscaping

Metro Lawn;1239406 said:


> What you are going through????? are you shrinking? rofl Ryan, I sent you a commercial plow job on Glendale the other day, did you get that call?


Metro, I saw you driving down 9/Mack Drive the other day in your red truck. Sped right past me.


----------



## Metro Lawn

P&M Landscaping;1239414 said:


> Metro, I saw you driving down 9/Mack Drive the other day in your red truck. Sped right past me.


What are you doing on my turf?????? rofl


----------



## P&M Landscaping

Metro Lawn;1239417 said:


> What are you doing on my turf?????? rofl


Lmao, my girlfriend lives at vernier and lake shore. I'm spreading business out up here too! Ford Fields next! lol, jk


----------



## Metro Lawn

P&M Landscaping;1239423 said:


> Lmao, my girlfriend lives at vernier and lake shore. I'm spreading business out up here too! Ford Fields next! lol, jk


You may need more than that Jeep.......:laughing:


----------



## Lightningllc

I have a good trans guy in Farmington if anyone needs a trans done he is good average price 2000 a full rebuild with new converter. 1 inch tonight and sun and 40 degrees tomorrow are gonna help with these seasonals.


----------



## Metro Lawn

The new snow commercial from Dodge is pretty funny.


----------



## axl

Metro Lawn;1239406 said:


> What you are going through????? are you shrinking? rofl Ryan, I sent you a commercial plow job on Glendale the other day, did you get that call?


John, I didnt get any calls for new snow plowing jobs....by any chance was it a guy calling on behalf of Barridge & Morrison or something cause I used to do a vacant building for them but they took forever to pay. Did you get any info from them I take care of 3 buildings on glendale


----------



## brookline

P&M Landscaping;1238884 said:


> I'll be headed to the show next weekend. Going down there always gets me in the mood for summer. Thank Joe for throwing that salt down, they will appreciate that. I don't think they've ever had salt!


No problem Pete. I had a little left in the vbox and it was on my way home


----------



## Metro Lawn

Lightningllc;1239436 said:


> I have a good trans guy in Farmington .


I also have a great guy that I have used since 94. He is in Roseville. I have only had to go there 3 times and 2 of the 3 were with trucks I bought with bad transmissions. He should have the latest one done next week.


----------



## terrapro

This is a strange snow sleet mix coming through that is seeming to slick up spots that are not treated...just for the heads up for you guys east, keep an eye out.


----------



## eatonpaving

Metro Lawn;1239598 said:


> I also have a great guy that I have used since 94. He is in Roseville. I have only had to go there 3 times and 2 of the 3 were with trucks I bought with bad transmissions. He should have the latest one done next week.


is it me or am i seeing a lot of gm trucks with metro on the door...making the switch??????


----------



## Metro Lawn

eatonpaving;1239623 said:


> is it me or am i seeing a lot of gm trucks with metro on the door...making the switch??????


Running out of old Dodge trucks to buy, so I am forced to settle.....:realmad:

I actually bought this one last week, but it was such a pile o-crap that I could not put it on the road. Ended up selling it for the plows.


----------



## eatonpaving

Metro Lawn;1239642 said:


> Running out of old Dodge trucks to buy, so I am forced to settle.....:realmad:


try looking on craigslist in the southern states.....but you cannot go wrong with gm....i used to be a ford guy till i bought a gm plow truck....


----------



## terrapro

Metro Lawn;1239642 said:


> Running out of old Dodge trucks to buy, so I am forced to settle.....:realmad:
> 
> I actually bought this one last week, but it was such a pile o-crap that I could not put it on the road. Ended up selling it for the plows.


Is that Tojays lol!


----------



## eatonpaving

Metro Lawn;1239642 said:


> Running out of old Dodge trucks to buy, so I am forced to settle.....:realmad:
> 
> I actually bought this one last week, but it was such a pile o-crap that I could not put it on the road. Ended up selling it for the plows.


i think i seen that one on craigslist.....i had a 90 like that till the floor pans feel out, then i sold it for 500.00 more than i paid for it...it now plows down at some apts in Detroit....


----------



## Metro Lawn

terrapro;1239651 said:


> Is that Tojays lol!


It was. I sent my car hauler driver to pick it up and he happened to miss the broken frame and home-made angle iron supports they put in to hold it together. I would never buy anything from them again. I only lost a few hundred on this one, but I learned a lesson.


----------



## terrapro

Metro Lawn;1239658 said:


> It was. I sent my car hauler driver to pick it up and he happened to miss the broken frame and home-made angle iron supports they put in to hold it together. I would never buy anything from them again. I only lost a few hundred on this one, but I learned a lesson.


Will send PM...


----------



## eatonpaving

*1988 gmc*

this is my latest gm....has the 6.2 diesel, first diesel i have ever had...can plow for 40 hrs on one tank of fuel...gets 24mpg.....this one will get ne floor pans and rockers once the weather warms up....


----------



## Milwaukee

eatonpaving;1239667 said:


> this is my latest gm....has the 6.2 diesel, first diesel i have ever had...can plow for 40 hrs on one tank of fuel...gets 24mpg.....this one will get ne floor pans and rockers once the weather warms up....


24 mpg you pretty sure? Is Speedometer accurate or couple mph off?

I almost bought 88 Suburban with 6.2L but back up after see what issues with engine.


----------



## IC-Smoke

eatonpaving;1239667 said:


> this is my latest gm....has the 6.2 diesel, first diesel i have ever had...can plow for 40 hrs on one tank of fuel...gets 24mpg.....this one will get ne floor pans and rockers once the weather warms up....


6.2..... RUN from that motor!


----------



## eatonpaving

Milwaukee;1239700 said:


> 24 mpg you pretty sure? Is Speedometer accurate or couple mph off?
> 
> I almost bought 88 Suburban with 6.2L but back up after see what issues with engine.


 thats what thay tell me on diesel place....i know i fill up my 3500 chevy dump 2 times before i have to fill the diesel....the last storm he plowed for 14 hrs and it had just hit the 3/4 mark from full....and a truck of this age all the issues are already fixed.....4x4 and it will go thru anything....i just love the sound of the motor.....


----------



## Milwaukee

eatonpaving;1239720 said:


> thats what thay tell me on diesel place....i know i fill up my 3500 chevy dump 2 times before i have to fill the diesel....the last storm he plowed for 14 hrs and it had just hit the 3/4 mark from full....


That sound it worth.

How power when you push wet snow it struggle?


----------



## brookline

Doesn't look like anything is going to stick tonight. Looks like a full night sleep may be in the making. Funny thing this morning, There was four salt suppliers very late to open so all you see is trucks driving place to place trying to find someone open @5am.


----------



## eatonpaving

Milwaukee;1239723 said:


> That sound it worth.
> 
> How power when you push wet snow it struggle?


no struggle,it pushes great, i had to go move a few piles last week and its the one i took....she has no speed but it pushes great....about 65mph is all she has....i pulled my 22 foot trailer with my 4 ton roller and it was like it had nothing hooked to it. but either way i traded a 2500.00 mustang for it....its already paid for its self....now i have to get my driver to quit hitting stuff with it...


----------



## Metro Lawn

I wonder how long my 2007 Ram with the 6.7 Cummins will push on a full tank???? It holds 154 gallons..rofl


----------



## Luther

Happy Birthday Express!!



Thanks much for your contributions! :salute:


----------



## Leisure Time LC

Happy Birthday Mr. Express

:


----------



## asps4u

Xpress :salute:


----------



## Moonlighter

Mr. Express :redbounce


----------



## flykelley

: Happy Birthday Ryan, thanks for all of the weather updates.

Mike


----------



## 06clarkd

Happy Birthday weatherman!!!


----------



## Lightningllc

Happy birthday xpress, u are the man.


----------



## Jason Pallas

Happy Birthday from me too!


----------



## terrapro

Have a good one express


----------



## 2FAST4U

Happy birthday xpress!!!!


----------



## Do It All Do It Right

You had to work the morning on your birthday and get to enjoy the rest of the day. Happy Birthday Ryan.


----------



## timsteinman30

why is everyone wishing express happy birthday?????? we should be sending that man gifts. its not everyday that someone with a wealth of knoweldge is willing to share info to help his fellow snow plowers! thanks express you have been verrry helpful this winter. have a great day.


----------



## Danhoe

Happy birthday xpress!!


----------



## Sharpcut 1

Metro Lawn;1239598 said:


> I also have a great guy that I have used since 94. He is in Roseville. I have only had to go there 3 times and 2 of the 3 were with trucks I bought with bad transmissions. He should have the latest one done next week.


John,
Like having no reverse?? You bought that from Steve at 12/Mack, did'nt you??
Used to be a K&K Truck. Don't put anything in the bed, it will fall through the Duraliner!!


----------



## brookline

Happy Birthday Ryan!


----------



## Metro Lawn

Sharpcut 1;1240157 said:


> John,
> Like having no reverse?? You bought that from Steve at 12/Mack, did'nt you??
> Used to be a K&K Truck. Don't put anything in the bed, it will fall through the Duraliner!!


No, I actually bought it from a guy named Todd over by your shop. The bed on this truck has some rust but not that bad. Yeah, no reverse, no drive, no nothing....lol


----------



## eatonpaving

*trans*



Metro Lawn;1240189 said:


> No, I actually bought it from a guy named Todd over by your shop. The bed on this truck has some rust but not that bad. Yeah, no reverse, no drive, no nothing....lol


are you talking about the chevy you bought....its weird that you have no gears at all....is the truck a 94 or newer....if it is check the wiring to the trans and all the plugins on the case.....if its older pull the pan and check the filter, it might have fell off...that should be a 4l60 and when thay go out usually only one gear will fail, not all of them....unless the converter went but you will hear that....


----------



## eatonpaving

*express*

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY EXPRESS...*


----------



## P&M Landscaping

Happy Birthday Ryan, who wants to help me write a paper on trying to unseat Barack O'Bama through his chief assets and liabilities?!? I know a few of you guys on here would enjoy doing this. lol, I hate college.


----------



## Greenstar lawn

My girlfriend wanted to wish you a Happy Birthday Express


----------



## alternative

Sharpcut 1;1240157 said:


> John,
> Like having no reverse?? You bought that from Steve at 12/Mack, did'nt you??
> Used to be a K&K Truck. Don't put anything in the bed, it will fall through the Duraliner!!


Haha, that is Kevins old beater...good luck with that one John. Its gonna be a Money pit

Hey Augie, Steve is selling his Ford too...thats not a bad ride. If it was 4x4 i would jump on that one.


----------



## eatonpaving

*echo*

somebody come get this whip.....100.00 1734-524-0597


----------



## lawnprolawns

Must have missed something..

John is taking over the world!

http://www.metro-tows.com/Home.html


----------



## A&LSiteService

Happy Birthday Express! I hope you had a great day!, Thanks again for all the updates.:waving:


----------



## Stuffdeer

Metro-

I may be buying a truck from Florida, who do I contact for a shipping quote?


----------



## magnatrac

P&M Landscaping;1240247 said:


> Happy Birthday Ryan, who wants to help me write a paper on trying to unseat Barack O'Bama through his chief assets and liabilities?!? I know a few of you guys on here would enjoy doing this. lol, I hate college.


Well since he is just a puppet ( puppets clearly can't be president ) write a paper on his puppet master goerge soros. As far as assets I can't think of any, but his whole political career is a liability !!! Well more like a tragedy in the making L.O.L !!!

, shaun


----------



## caitlyncllc

Stuffdeer;1240625 said:


> Metro-
> 
> I may be buying a truck from Florida, who do I contact for a shipping quote?


I might be able to help you with that. Let me know where it is and what it is.


----------



## P&M Landscaping

magnatrac;1240629 said:


> Well since he is just a puppet ( puppets clearly can't be president ) write a paper on his puppet master goerge soros. As far as assets I can't think of any, but his whole political career is a liability !!! Well more like a tragedy in the making L.O.L !!!
> 
> , shaun


Lol, so far i've basically laid out what he said he was going to do, and how he hasn't done a damn thing. I'm enjoying this paper.


----------



## Bigrd1

METRO you need some more pictures of your rigs on your website.


----------



## Stuffdeer

caitlyncllc;1240663 said:


> I might be able to help you with that. Let me know where it is and what it is.


1989 Ford F350 Dually Diesel Reg Cab Flat Bed


----------



## Metro Lawn

Stuffdeer;1240625 said:


> Metro-
> 
> I may be buying a truck from Florida, who do I contact for a shipping quote?


Mike, just give me a call. I can get it done pretty cheap. I am guessing around $600


----------



## Milwaukee

Stuffdeer;1240753 said:


> 1989 Ford F350 Dually Diesel Reg Cab Flat Bed


Be careful since My Uncle live in Florida. They have issues with diesel turn algae and rusty frame due near Ocean.

Find someone you can TRUST their inspect on.


----------



## PowersTree

3 AM and I cant sleep. No snow, so I cant work. This is what I hate about plowing.


----------



## Jason Pallas

Hey John (Metro), did you get rid of the POS Chevy w the broken frame? If not, what do you want for it? I need a cheap-ass farm truck to haul manure (seriously). Let me know - it just has to be able to go into 4x4 and drive about 100 yards at a time (from the barn to the compost pile).


----------



## TheXpress2002

Thank you everyone for the birthday wishes.


----------



## Plow Dude

Hey Express, were you driving down Ecorse Rd. around 6:00 this morning? I think I was behind you. I can't remember if the truck said Professional Ground Services or Professional Ground Maintenance.


----------



## TheXpress2002

Plow Dude;1241090 said:


> Hey Express, were you driving down Ecorse Rd. around 6:00 this morning? I think I was behind you. I can't remember if the truck said Professional Ground Services or Professional Ground Maintenance.


Nope I was in bed. If it was one of my trucks then I think I am going to have an issue when I get to the shop........lets hope not.


----------



## Stuffdeer

Metro Lawn;1240903 said:


> Mike, just give me a call. I can get it done pretty cheap. I am guessing around $600


Sounds good, When it gets closer to Auction Time I'll give you a call.

Thanks John


----------



## Stuffdeer

Milwaukee;1240922 said:


> Be careful since My Uncle live in Florida. They have issues with diesel turn algae and rusty frame due near Ocean.
> 
> Find someone you can TRUST their inspect on.


Don't know much about the truck at all. Buying it from an Auction. No rust, and frame looks clean. Its only a 15 hour drive from Detroit, as its in Extreme Northern Florida.

Is that the year of a Non Turbo Diesel 7.3? Its already got a Flat Bed on it, and would be the perfect plow truck and lawn service truck. I wanna give my brand new truck a rest during the lawn season.


----------



## VIPHGM

Stuffdeer;1240625 said:



> Metro-
> 
> I may be buying a truck from Florida, who do I contact for a shipping quote?


Hey i might be going down there with in a few weeks and ill have one of my trailers empty for the ride home


----------



## VIPHGM

Stuffdeer;1241122 said:


> Don't know much about the truck at all. Buying it from an Auction. No rust, and frame looks clean. Its only a 15 hour drive from Detroit, as its in Extreme Northern Florida.
> 
> Is that the year of a Non Turbo Diesel 7.3? Its already got a Flat Bed on it, and would be the perfect plow truck and lawn service truck. I wanna give my brand new truck a rest during the lawn season.


Hey if your looking for a Reg cab diesel 7.3L... I have a 96 F450 Reg cab 7.3L diesel white with 121xxx miles on it.... it doesnt really have a bed on it right now but i did find one for it that i am going to buy... let me know if your interested


----------



## Plow Dude

TheXpress2002;1241109 said:


> Nope I was in bed. If it was one of my trucks then I think I am going to have an issue when I get to the shop........lets hope not.


It looked like a Chevy Silverado with a plow on the front


----------



## Stuffdeer

VIPHGM;1241233 said:


> Hey if your looking for a Reg cab diesel 7.3L... I have a 96 F450 Reg cab 7.3L diesel white with 121xxx miles on it.... it doesnt really have a bed on it right now but i did find one for it that i am going to buy... let me know if your interested


I'm probably going to end up paying less than 1,500 bucks for this truck...

If you can beat that, then I'll consider it. haha


----------



## steiger

has anyone from michigan bought the buyers salt dogg electric under tailgate spreader for a dump truck i am going to look at a new one today,


----------



## Milwaukee

Stuffdeer;1241122 said:


> Don't know much about the truck at all. Buying it from an Auction. No rust, and frame looks clean. Its only a 15 hour drive from Detroit, as its in Extreme Northern Florida.
> 
> Is that the year of a Non Turbo Diesel 7.3? Its already got a Flat Bed on it, and would be the perfect plow truck and lawn service truck. I wanna give my brand new truck a rest during the lawn season.


Yes that why I bought f250 with 6.9L for realible and cheapest to fix. Just make sure that 7.3L idi have sca tested or you will have pinhole in cylinder and coolant leak in. They are tough. I hope you not bid on with E40D automatic you ask for big trouble.


----------



## Sharpcut 1

Guys,
Pro-Mower is putting on a Lunch and Learn this Thursday, Feb.17th, at Decarlo's Banquet Center, 10 Mile and Mound, Warren MI.
We are bringing in a company called GOILAWN. They offer a computer program that allows you to estimate without leaving the house. It is based on GPS, I believe. It allows you to look at a property on computer, and you can measure any area of the property, parking lot or lawn area, and compare it to other properties. Cost is $35.00 for one person, or $50.00 for 2 people. There are still some openings, but we need a headcount by Wednesday AM, the 16th. Call 586 754-7009 if interested to register. Will run from 11:00 AM to 1:30 PM, with lunch and a goodie bag. Thanks, John
P.S. If you call, ask for Tracy to register.


----------



## Stuffdeer

Milwaukee;1241360 said:


> Yes that why I bought f250 with 6.9L for realible and cheapest to fix. Just make sure that 7.3L idi have sca tested or you will have pinhole in cylinder and coolant leak in. They are tough. I hope you not bid on with E40D automatic you ask for big trouble.


Its a 5speed


----------



## flykelley

TheXpress2002;1241079 said:


> Thank you everyone for the birthday wishes.


Hey Ryan
When do you think we will see out next event? I know this week is going to be quite.

Thanks Mike


----------



## Plow man Foster

flykelley;1241539 said:


> Hey Ryan
> When do you think we will see out next event? I know this week is going to be quite.
> 
> Thanks Mike



*I See one coming........................................................

December 11th 2011! lol *

REALLY
Feb 18, 21 flurries as of right now...

Feb 24th is gonna be another rain and ice storm! fun fun!


----------



## Do It All Do It Right

I have had less issues with my e4od than my 5 speed after 180000 mles of being worked the e4od served its time.. And you have to love the dual mass flywheel and clutch pedal on a 5speed.


----------



## TheXpress2002

flykelley;1241539 said:


> Hey Ryan
> When do you think we will see out next event? I know this week is going to be quite.
> 
> Thanks Mike


The pattern changes Friday night. I see a significant events around the 21st/22nd, 25th, 28th. To early to call if rain, snow or ice. I would anticipate from here on out the kind of storms that we will see will be much warmer around the freezing mark and we will be contending with a mixed bag of storms for the remainder of the season.


----------



## flykelley

TheXpress2002;1241710 said:


> The pattern changes Friday night. I see a significant events around the 21st/22nd, 25th, 28th. To early to call if rain, snow or ice. I would anticipate from here on out the kind of storms that we will see will be much warmer around the freezing mark and we will be contending with a mixed bag of storms for the remainder of the season.


Thanks Ryan for taking the time to answer.

Mike


----------



## Lightningllc

Nothing like a mild ending to winter love it, bring on spring!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jason Pallas

TheXpress2002;1241710 said:


> The pattern changes Friday night. I see a significant events around the 21st/22nd, 25th, 28th. To early to call if rain, snow or ice. I would anticipate from here on out the kind of storms that we will see will be much warmer around the freezing mark and we will be contending with a mixed bag of storms for the remainder of the season.


Looking at the maps, I concur / agree. It will be an interesting mix. Love this weather now - though, quite a respite!


----------



## Luther

Lightningllc;1241785 said:


> Nothing like a mild ending to winter love it, bring on spring!!!!!!!!!!!!!


How dare you....:realmad:

Ban him!!


----------



## Matson Snow

TCLA;1241804 said:


> How dare you....:realmad:
> 
> Ban him!!


I concur with Lightning....................

*Its Over.......Pack it in Boys*....................:salute:........:laughing:


----------



## terrapro

TCLA;1241804 said:


> How dare you....:realmad:
> 
> Ban him!!


No kidding, I don't know about you guys but I need to make some money. Spent waaay to much on repairs this year. Plus we haven't even done anything yet.

It is only the middle of Feb so I am hoping another 12 pushes, maybe 14.


----------



## Plow man Foster

terrapro;1241815 said:


> No kidding, I don't know about you guys but I need to make some money. Spent waaay to much on repairs this year. Plus we haven't even done anything yet.
> 
> It is only the middle of Feb so *I am hoping another 12 pushes, maybe 14*.


GOood luck with that!
I say no more than 6more IF That!

Time to start calling commercials about grass? payup


----------



## P&M Landscaping

Can anyone tell me what a 2006 F250 Regular cab 5.4L will get for mpgs?


----------



## Luther

terrapro;1241815 said:


> No kidding, I don't know about you guys but I need to make some money. Spent waaay to much on repairs this year. Plus we haven't even done anything yet.
> 
> It is only the middle of Feb so I am hoping another 12 pushes, maybe 14.


Now this is a very smart man.....listen to him!

If this happens Cole I'll pay you double! Thumbs Up


----------



## terrapro

TCLA;1241831 said:


> Now this is a very smart man.....listen to him!
> 
> If this happens Cole I'll pay you double! Thumbs Up


Ha I will take that deal payup

Seriously I don't feel like we have done squat this year. It can't be over already.


----------



## caitlyncllc

So I have junked 2 rims on the drivers side front of the Dodge. Both of them in the past 2 weeks. The first was an alluminum rim and the holes where the lugs go thru got ovaled out. I thought this was because the guy that changed the ball joints didn't put the lug nuts on tight. I put on the spare (steel rim) and next thing I know, same problem. Gonna change the lugs and nuts...maybe the threads got stressed and they are not holding? Any other ideas? Anybody got an extra 5 bolt Outlaw 2 rim for a Dodge? Guess they don't make them anymore. Didn't really want to buy a new set of rims. Thanks


----------



## magnatrac

P&M Landscaping;1241828 said:


> Can anyone tell me what a 2006 F250 Regular cab 5.4L will get for mpgs?


 My 03 with the 2 valve and a 4 speed with a 3:73 gear got 10-13 depending on how I drove or what I was doing. Plowing it was usually around 8 mpg. The newer 3 valve motor has a few more ponies and the 5 speed with help but don't expect much better than 12 for an avaerage. I hate to say it but when you start asking mpg's alot of guys are full of it. Diesel guys are the worst they are like a bunch of old men talking about how big the fish was that they caught when no one else was around :laughing:

, shaun


----------



## P&M Landscaping

magnatrac;1241848 said:


> My 03 with the 2 valve and a 4 speed with a 3:73 gear got 10-13 depending on how I drove or what I was doing. Plowing it was usually around 8 mpg. The newer 3 valve motor has a few more ponies and the 5 speed with help but don't expect much better than 12 for an avaerage. I hate to say it but when you start asking mpg's alot of guys are full of it. Diesel guys are the worst they are like a bunch of old men talking about how big the fish was that they caught when no one else was around :laughing:
> 
> , shaun


Lol, im debating on going with another Jeep which gets like avg. 17, or a regular cab 250....


----------



## Luther

I wish we had a Jeep....or two.


----------



## P&M Landscaping

TCLA;1241864 said:


> I wish we had a Jeep....or two.


You can have it with the Boss for $7500Thumbs Up


----------



## Lightningllc

8 pushes and 34 saltings I've had my fun lawnsite here we come, you can bAn me till November 2011, bring on spring


----------



## Luther

Just send me over your customer list....you'll be free of them. 

I will be more than happy to salt the crap out of them for the rest of the winter. :salute:


----------



## TheXpress2002

Here is what everyone has to remember about strong La Nina years, they are end loaded years. The storms that are produced late February through April are not the 2-4 inch clipper storms, they are the 6-10 inches of cement or the .25 inch ice storms. I am not going to try to throw numbers of how many times we are going to be pushing the remainder of the season but the last time La Nina had a strong hold on our area was 2008 and previous to that was 1999


----------



## Lightningllc

Funny Jim, don't you miss green grass, going boating,tubing,going camping, taking the family for walks, HAVE A DAILY ROUTINE.

Don't get me wrong I like making winter money but I enjoy summer much more!!! 

I want to go for a bike ride and tear up my rzr.


----------



## Matson Snow

One more Time.........

* Its Over*...........:salute:..........:laughing:


----------



## Lightningllc

Lmao, matson


----------



## terrapro

Lightningllc;1241868 said:


> 8 pushes and 34 saltings I've had my fun lawnsite here we come, you can bAn me till November 2011, bring on spring


Wow I am shocked, I just checked the records and we plowed one site 13 times and the rest are around 5-10! Maybe I was just use to working 6-7 days a week in the summer and winter work was just to slow this year. I am use to plowing the fulll route atleast 12 times because of the last couple years.


----------



## Luther

Lightningllc;1241898 said:


> Funny Jim, don't you miss green grass, going boating,tubing,going camping, taking the family for walks, HAVE A DAILY ROUTINE.


You bet I do. I love Summer...I take all my time off then, plus *every* weekend.

I also love winter and it's not over yet!


----------



## axl

P&M Landscaping;1241828 said:


> Can anyone tell me what a 2006 F250 Regular cab 5.4L will get for mpgs?


I have an 06 Ext cab, short bed 250 w/5.4...my gas mileage is sh*t, avg 8-10mpg combined driving/towing and everybody calls me grandpa when i drive... you dont wanna know what it is plowing especially if you're using 4x4 and have salt in the back. If i could turn back time I would have got the V-10 or bought a used Diesel. I know the V-10 is a gas hog but it has tons of power.


----------



## Matson Snow

TCLA;1241909 said:


> You bet I do. I love Summer...I take all my time off then, plus *every* weekend.
> 
> I also love winter and it's not over yet!


I love Summer too.......I expect to take some of Your Money at Green Brier this summer....How many shots you gonna give me.....

But...........

*Its Over*..............:salute:......*Sorry*


----------



## terrapro

TCLA;1241909 said:


> You bet I do. I love Summer...I take all my time off then, plus *every* weekend.
> 
> I also love winter and it's not over yet!


I have to figure something else out for this green season, I can't be working the way I did last year, I don't think I took one weekend off with the family.

Hey Jim I saw a Ford driving through Howell The other day with a BIG truck tire. Did you guys blow out a tire out here on a dump?


----------



## Lightningllc

I know it's far from over but seeing the thaw just makes me have spring fever, I take a lot of vacations in the summer, I sold my ski boat last summer but I bought a rzr and really want use it.


----------



## Luther

terrapro;1241918 said:


> I don't think I took one weekend off with the family.


Shame on you ~ you need to...



Lightningllc;1241936 said:


> I know it's far from over but seeing the thaw just makes me have spring fever, I take a lot of vacations in the summer, I sold my ski boat last summer but I bought a rzr and really want use it.


Should have bought a pontoon. 

what's an rzr?


----------



## Lightningllc

Jim go on Polaris.com. Look up rzr4 I made it street legal


----------



## asps4u

axl;1241915 said:


> I have an 06 Ext cab, short bed 250 w/5.4...my gas mileage is sh*t, avg 8-10mpg combined driving/towing and everybody calls me grandpa when i drive... you dont wanna know what it is plowing especially if you're using 4x4 and have salt in the back. If i could turn back time I would have got the V-10 or bought a used Diesel. I know the V-10 is a gas hog but it has tons of power.


I agree. My 06 crew cab got 10 average with the 5.4 and I get about the same now out of my 11 350 crew cab with the 6.2 but it has a lot more power!


----------



## P&M Landscaping

asps4u;1241955 said:


> I agree. My 06 crew cab got 10 average with the 5.4 and I get about the same now out of my 11 350 crew cab with the 6.2 but it has a lot more power!


LMAO, but sure when you were gonna sell it to me you didnt know


----------



## asps4u

TCLA;1241939 said:


> Should have bought a pontoon.


I agree. That's our new addition this spring for after we're done skiing and the coolers come out


----------



## terrapro

TCLA;1241939 said:


> Shame on you ~ you need to...


I know but last year was a transition year, my brother came to work for me full time to start taking over the filed work and since I keep a pretty tight ship with onsite customer relationship I felt I needed to show the ropes to him and make the customer relationship bond strong, which sets me apart from the competition.


----------



## magnatrac

My 07 v-10 got 6 mpg during the blizzard of 2011 !!! The mpg's are really close to the 5.4 normally but with alot more power. The nice thing about the v-10 its the fact that it was only a 600 dollar option compared to a 7 k option for the diesel. The rest of the truck is the same P.O.S. so I know it won't last 200k to make up the cost difference of a diesel.


----------



## magnatrac

TCLA;1241939 said:


> Shame on you ~ you need to...
> 
> Should have bought a pontoon.
> 
> Pontoon's are where it at !!! I sold my sleds last winter and bought one. Well I actually rebuilt one. Totally new except for the frame and logs. I added a third toon with a transom and fuel tank. This year I am adding a large motor and lifting strakes to the logs. It's not your grandpa's toon anymore:laughing: My buddys have ski boats and it's funny how everyone ends up on my boat Floating on the lake is the only reason I am ready for winter to end.
> 
> , shaun


----------



## Jeffwich

Blizzard 2011, 04 Duramax got 6.4 mpg and the 98 Chevy 350 got 5.1. I wish I could get one of those trucks that some how get like 15 mpg plowing.
Jeff


----------



## bigjeeping

P&M Landscaping;1241853 said:


> Lol, im debating on going with another Jeep which gets like avg. 17, or a regular cab 250....


My first 2 years of lawn and snow I ran a YJ.. it pulled a trailer of 10 yards of mulch just as easily as it pulled a trailer with a rider on it. During the winter I put 2 snow blowers in the back. Currently I run a XJ for small resi accounts (8' trailer with 50" rider) and it plows with a 6.5' unimount.

I'm lookin at another XJ or wrang for this year. Definitely recommend every landscaper have one. I have had a pallet of sod in the back of my XJ, and 1250lbs (25x50lb) of salt while plowing. The 3.5" rubicon express springs don't even droop with the added weight.


----------



## P&M Landscaping

bigjeeping;1241982 said:


> My first 2 years of lawn and snow I ran a YJ.. it pulled a trailer of 10 yards of mulch just as easily as it pulled a trailer with a rider on it. During the winter I put 2 snow blowers in the back. Currently I run a XJ for small resi accounts (8' trailer with 50" rider) and it plows with a 6.5' unimount.
> 
> I'm lookin at another XJ or wrang for this year. Definitely recommend every landscaper have one. I have had a pallet of sod in the back of my XJ, and 1250lbs (25x50lb) of salt while plowing. The 3.5" rubicon express springs don't even droop with the added weight.


Thats what my thinking is, right now I have the I4 engine and if I do it im going to upgrade to the I6 Rubicon with D44's so it will have alot more power than my current Jeep. Plus I like the topless for the summer months


----------



## Metro Lawn

steiger;1241350 said:


> has anyone from michigan bought the buyers salt dogg electric under tailgate spreader for a dump truck i am going to look at a new one today,


I think Lawn Pro bought one and was having control issues.


----------



## eatonpaving

Jeffwich;1241981 said:


> Blizzard 2011, 04 Duramax got 6.4 mpg and the 98 Chevy 350 got 5.1. I wish I could get one of those trucks that some how get like 15 mpg plowing.
> Jeff


i have one, its a chevy 3500 flat bed, duel rears, 456 gears and 4x4, she has a 35gallon tank and it gets great gas millage (6.2 diesel) on our first storm the truck plowed for 11 hrs, the driver told me that the fuel gauge had just came off the full mark, so i had him go get fuel, it held a total of 7 gallons. i did some reading on the 6.2 after the storm and they get an average of 22mpg depending on the truck. and its got power to boot, i have never had a diesel so i was surprised , the only issue i have had is the fuel gelling up....


----------



## Lightningllc

Thinking of sending the sidewalk crew out in the morning see a lot of melt off and would be a good thing to atleast check


----------



## eatonpaving

eatonpaving;1242034 said:


> i have one, its a chevy 3500 flat bed, duel rears, 456 gears and 4x4, she has a 35gallon tank and it gets great gas millage (6.2 diesel) on our first storm the truck plowed for 11 hrs, the driver told me that the fuel gauge had just came off the full mark, so i had him go get fuel, it held a total of 7 gallons. i did some reading on the 6.2 after the storm and they get an average of 22mpg depending on the truck. and its got power to boot, i have never had a diesel so i was surprised , the only issue i have had is the fuel gelling up....


here is a spot from dieselpage.com.....

The original 6.2 L (379 cu in) Diesel V8 was introduced in 1982 for the Chevrolet/GMC C/K trucks and was produced until 1993. The 6.2L diesel emerged as a high-MPG alternative to the V8 gasoline engine lineup, and achieved better mileage than the General Motors 4.3L V6 gasoline engines of the 80s, at a time when the market was focused on mileage more than power.


----------



## brookline

I agree with Jim. Lets see some more snow!!:yow!: It's a long way until grass is flyin again. Lets make some payup The more I make in the winter the better summer I will have.


----------



## terrapro

Lightningllc;1242037 said:


> Thinking of sending the sidewalk crew out in the morning see a lot of melt off and would be a good thing to atleast check


Thinking along the same lines. There is alot of melt off. Things were dry this afternoon but it is worth a check in the A.M.


----------



## Allor Outdoor

I''ll be checking sites before morning, don't expect to see much, but it's worth making sure. 

I know at 5:00pm tonight there was a company out running through a complete salt run....said that 95% of the lots were dry, but bird baths and run-off had potential of freezing.


----------



## lawnprolawns

I just checked 1 of my big sites and half of it is an ice rink. Checkin a few others now. Problem is I can't find anyone selling salt at the moment.


----------



## lawnprolawns

Looks like I'm forced to go to Angeblows.


----------



## Leisure Time LC

Just got back in from looking at alot of dry pavement. I did hit some run off spots, but most lots were dry..


----------



## Leisure Time LC

Here you go Lawn Pro, something else for you guys to buy.... LOL

http://www.youtube.com/watch_popup?v=tPg1ZMiC9pA


----------



## Plow Dude

Since times are slow right now anyone happen to play xbox? I've been playing a lot of Black Ops if anyone wants to meet me online.


----------



## Lightningllc

I haven't played video games in years, but angry birds on my iPhone is fun.


----------



## timsteinman30

lighting, you and my wife are the only 2 people that play that game. she is so into it sometimes. i always text her when she playing just to piss her off


----------



## Allor Outdoor

Leisure Time LC;1242318 said:


> Here you go Lawn Pro, something else for you guys to buy.... LOL
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch_popup?v=tPg1ZMiC9pA


Scott here is something for you to buy...looks like it would be a good addition to your fleet.
I think "unit" is a 1999, might be to new for you


----------



## Leisure Time LC

Allor Outdoor;1242529 said:


> Scott here is something for you to buy...looks like it would be a good addition to your fleet.
> I think "unit" is a 1999, might be to new for you


Yes that would be awesome... Then my Girls would really have something to Bi%^& about


----------



## Metro Lawn

That would be a low maintenance fleet.... rofl


----------



## Lightningllc

Metro Lawn;1242575 said:


> That would be a low maintenance fleet.... rofl


Number 1, Good for you mister metro man. Do you get your own billboard and front page in the paper. lmao


----------



## Metro Lawn

Lightningllc;1242623 said:


> Number 1, Good for you mister metro man. Do you get your own billboard and front page in the paper. lmao


No, but I have the biggest picture at the post office.... rofl


----------



## Matson Snow

Frost Laws have been issued for Livingston,Monroe and Washtanaw as of Today....Oakland and Wayne countys are meeting today to decide.....Earliest i have Ever seen them go on..


----------



## lawnprolawns

Matson Snow;1242685 said:


> Frost Laws have been issued for Livingston,Monroe and Washtanaw as of Today....Oakland and Wayne countys are meeting today to decide.....Earliest i have Ever seen them go on..


Psh.. what does Wayne County care? Could their roads get any worse? I'm sick of having to dodge potholes in my TRUCK, I'd hate to be a Prius.


----------



## Leisure Time LC

*BLAST FORM THE PAST*

GUESS who this is and I will buy you a beer at the plowsite gathering......

(1 beer first person with correct answer)


----------



## P&M Landscaping

Leisure Time LC;1242779 said:


> *BLAST FORM THE PAST*
> 
> GUESS who this is and I will buy you a beer at the plowsite gathering......


LMAO, i'm guessing Metro. Seems like you two are buddy buddy


----------



## lawnprolawns

Hahahaha. 

I think I've seem him working at that McDonalds in Warren. Not quite sure though.


----------



## Leisure Time LC

P&M Landscaping;1242780 said:


> LMAO, i'm guessing Metro. Seems like you two are buddy buddy


ding ding ding we have a winner...... You are not old enough to drink yet like lawn pro, so I will get you a round of milk. Maybe even chocolate if your nice


----------



## lawnprolawns

Leisure Time LC;1242785 said:


> ding ding ding we have a winner...... You are not old enough to drink yet like lawn pro, so I will get you a round of milk


Someone is forgetting I turned 21.


----------



## P&M Landscaping

lawnprolawns;1242788 said:


> Someone is forgetting I turned 21.


Mike, call me back when you get a chance. Got a few questions for ya. Scott, you should buy me dinner for me giving you such quality service on your sites.


----------



## Metro Lawn

OK. here's a good one. Let's go back to my beginning in lawn care 1984 (notice the MOPAR hat)..lol nothing has changed except I am twice the size now..lol


----------



## brandonslc

Be ready Monday Tuesday for a decent snowstorm


----------



## Lightningllc

If frost laws are on thats crazy that doesn't happen til march 15 wow a month early, sucks for us hauling salt cut ur loads in half on certain roads. Well snowmobile trails are mush and snirt. Wow it's gonna be like last year feburary 20ish was the end of winter.


----------



## lawnprolawns

Metro Lawn;1242797 said:


> OK. here's a good one. Let's go back to my beginning in lawn care 1984 (notice the MOPAR hat)..lol nothing has changed except I am twice the size now..lol


How's that Slim Fast diet working for you?


----------



## Metro Lawn

lawnprolawns;1242812 said:


> How's that Slim Fast diet working for you?


I'm not on the slimfast diet... rofl


----------



## lawnprolawns

Sorry.. your buddy Scott said I ought to put that. He misses you at the gym!


----------



## P&M Landscaping

Just throwin' it out there again Whelen 60 Watt Hideaway System, with four clear bulbs one missing a connector. Comes with the three way toggle switch, and four cables. They have been shortened and may need to be replaced. $60 seems fair, I can deliver anywhere on the N/E side of town too.


----------



## Leisure Time LC

lawnprolawns;1242788 said:


> Someone is forgetting I turned 21.


I did not forget. Just messing with Pete. You are actually going to drink with the fellas this year :bluebounc:bluebounc:bluebounc


----------



## Leisure Time LC

lawnprolawns;1242818 said:


> Sorry.. your buddy Scott said I ought to put that. He misses you at the gym!


There you go, putting words in my mouth. There are only a few places where John could go and the walls would cave, one being a *gym*, another a *church* and a *buffet restaurant*

:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## Leisure Time LC

brandonslc;1242798 said:


> Be ready Monday Tuesday for a decent snowstorm


Thunderstorms !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lightningllc

Scott your on a roll, what's next on facebook and plowsite, ur having fun with John today.


----------



## Lightningllc

What does all owners of landscape companies have in common


----------



## lawnprolawns

Oh my my. Who's excited for MGIA! hahaa I'm thinking Stingers or something afterwards on the 2nd, party all night long!


----------



## lawnprolawns

Lightningllc;1242911 said:


> What does all owners of landscape companies have in common


We're all broke!


----------



## Leisure Time LC

lawnprolawns;1242920 said:


> We're all broke!


All except Lawnpro........ They have big wallets


----------



## lawnprolawns

My wallet has 4 credit cards and two receipts, drivers license, and NO cash.


----------



## Leisure Time LC

lawnprolawns;1242937 said:


> My wallet has 4 credit cards and two receipts, drivers license, and NO cash.


You need to look in all the compartments there buddy. If yours is empty, then Sean's is not


----------



## lawnprolawns

Hm... he does do all our accounting.. time for an audit? Haha


----------



## Lightningllc

Lmao, who's got the new sled,truck I'm jealous.


----------



## Metro Lawn

Yeah, us poor guys have to buy everyone else's old junk....:realmad:


----------



## Lightningllc

We know someone isn't hurting there opening towing, transport ops. According to the website they have 6 tow trucks overnight. And one heavy haul.


----------



## lawnprolawns

I've only ever bought one thing new, and I hated it (2008 F150) and sold it a few months later. Everything else used.


----------



## terrapro

Lightningllc;1242998 said:


> We know someone isn't hurting there opening towing, transport ops.


He was forced to. He spent so much time driving buying everyones junk that he figured he might as well charge for it.


----------



## 2FAST4U

lawnprolawns;1242912 said:


> Oh my my. Who's excited for MGIA! hahaa I'm thinking Stingers or something afterwards on the 2nd, party all night long!


Sounds good, is that the first or second night?


----------



## Lightningllc

Someone just told me that there calling for 6+ inches on Monday, lmao


----------



## Metro Lawn

terrapro;1243004 said:


> He was forced to. He spent so much time driving buying everyones junk that he figured he might as well charge for it.


My family has been in the towing business for almost 50 years. I actually use to own my own Peterbilt and leased to Boulevard Trumbull during the winters for years. My uncles still have places in Florida and Arkansas.


----------



## lawnprolawns

2FAST4U;1243048 said:


> Sounds good, is that the first or second night?


2nd night, Wednesday I believe


----------



## brookline

lawnprolawns;1242912 said:


> Oh my my. Who's excited for MGIA! hahaa I'm thinking Stingers or something afterwards on the 2nd, party all night long!


I really wish they would move it to the weekends. I have to work nights at my other job. Then I could finally meet a few more of you guys and


----------



## Lightningllc

John, instead of operation repo it could be metro repo, since u have the tow trucks.


----------



## TheXpress2002

Lightningllc;1243050 said:


> Someone just told me that there calling for 6+ inches on Monday, lmao


............No (as of right now)

The 540 line is currently south of Detroit for the first time throughout the model runs. I have not jumped onto the bandwagon of an all snow event. There is higher confidence of a mixed event starting off as snow turning to sleet/freezing rain, back to snow. (as of right now) Temps in the overnight hours in the 20's with daytime temps in the high 30's


----------



## Metro Lawn

Lightningllc;1243078 said:


> John, instead of operation repo it could be metro repo, since u have the tow trucks.


Would be cool towing away Scott's trucks since he's too cheap to make the payments....


----------



## Lightningllc

TheXpress2002;1243079 said:


> ............No (as of right now)
> 
> The 540 line is currently south of Detroit for the first time throughout the model runs. I have not jumped onto the bandwagon of an all snow event. There is higher confidence of a mixed event starting off as snow turning to sleet/freezing rain, back to snow. (as of right now) Temps in the overnight hours in the 20's with daytime temps in the high 30's


But ur not ruling the chance out then????? It could happen..


----------



## Lightningllc

Metro Lawn;1243092 said:


> Would be cool towing away Scott's trucks since he's too cheap to make the payments....


You are already a celeberty so why have your own tv show, you also fit the profile of a repo man, it's a perfect match.


----------



## Plow man Foster

Anyone trying to get rid of a chevy Let me know got a few guys looking for one! 2500 Would be nice PM ME


----------



## TheXpress2002

Metro Lawn;1243092 said:


> Would be cool towing away Scott's trucks since he's too cheap to make the payments....


Damn those 30 year car loans with the adjustable rates through Countrywide.:laughing:

Here is his posting for his trucks for sale.

First one is his main plow truck.

Second one is his sidewalk crew truck.


----------



## Metro Lawn

I just got a repo order on the Ford... rofl


----------



## TheXpress2002

Metro Lawn;1243115 said:


> I just got a repo order on the Ford... rofl


Have you gotten the repo order for his liquid unit.........


----------



## Leisure Time LC

Metro Lawn;1243115 said:


> I just got a repo order on the Ford... rofl


Damn,,,,,, What the hell did I do..... Where is AJ.. Leave me alone


----------



## Leisure Time LC

TheXpress2002;1243137 said:


> Have you gotten the repo order for his liquid unit.........


OK It needs to snow soon


----------



## Leisure Time LC

Metro Lawn;1243115 said:


> I just got a repo order on the Ford... rofl


I just made the last payment.... :laughing::laughing: It was only 29 days late


----------



## Leisure Time LC

Metro Lawn;1243092 said:


> Would be cool towing away Scott's trucks since he's too cheap to make the payments....


This coming from a guy that most of his trucks are more than 2 decades old


----------



## Leisure Time LC

TheXpress2002;1243137 said:


> Have you gotten the repo order for his liquid unit.........


Some looser beat him to it and has already taken it


----------



## Stuffdeer

Wowzers guys. What did scott do? He had a truck stolen! I had an 07 stolen and I wasn't ripped a new azz!


----------



## Lightningllc

Scott., John has to get the repo company started sounds like he is gonna start repoing all the competion so then his lawn company can take over the (metro) area, John get the national companies first.


----------



## Milwaukee

Sound like someone have too much drink and play everybody.


There ALOT ICE in DETOILET plus Colleges too. No wonder they left GIANT snowpile on top of yard slope to park lot bottom. 


LAWNPROLAWN we need find bar&grill that isn't EXPENSIVE or crowd.


----------



## Plow man Foster

Milwaukee;1243170 said:


> Sound like someone have too much drink and play everybody.
> 
> There ALOT ICE in DETOILET plus Colleges too. No wonder they left GIANT snowpile on top of yard slope to park lot bottom.
> 
> *LAWNPROLAWN we need find bar&grill that isn't EXPENSIVE or crowd*.


How bout a Plowsite Tailgate party Before the MGIA Show march first! lol :laughing:


----------



## Milwaukee

Plow man Foster;1243198 said:


> How bout a Plowsite Tailgate party Before the MGIA Show march first! lol :laughing:


Would do but don't think everybody want to be drunk before that.


----------



## Leisure Time LC

Yes I am still alive and have thick skin


----------



## CJSLAWNSERVICE

We can party it up at my shop about a mile away or how about your new place mike ? Order some pizzas and let the refreshments flow


----------



## P&M Landscaping

CJSLAWNSERVICE;1243222 said:


> We can party it up at my shop about a mile away or how about your new place mike ? Order some pizzas and let the refreshments flow


I think Lawnpro's shop needs to be christened!


----------



## lawnprolawns

I was in the Dominican Republic a few years back and that was when I met Scott, he was picking up the season's employees.


----------



## Leisure Time LC

Here is the latest bladerunners plow vehicle... Ryan has troubles reaching the pedals on his f250. This is more his size and speed


----------



## Leisure Time LC

lawnprolawns;1243227 said:


> I was in the Dominican Republic a few years back and that was when I met Scott, he was picking up the season's employees.
> 
> View attachment 94196


I have never had that many employees and I am to cheap to fly there and pick them up


----------



## Lightningllc

I will send my employees over to help scott.


----------



## Lightningllc

This is how u save gas :laughing::laughing:


----------



## CrewKut

I just noticed the handicap plate.


----------



## Lightningllc

You could get cheap labor from the retirement home.:laughing::laughing:


----------



## Leisure Time LC

Here is what is going to happen to Lawnpro now that they have a building to spend their money on


----------



## lawnprolawns

Gotta wonder if some of this stuff is really real, or built as a joke/conversation piece.


----------



## terrapro

How much for one of those dump trailers? Also interested in the Vplow caddy.


----------



## Lightningllc

This is how we do it!!!!Thumbs Up


----------



## Luther

Light rain coming down now.


----------



## Green Glacier

TCLA;1243397 said:


> Light rain coming down now.


Is it freezing are you out


----------



## Luther

Just in a few areas.

Making ice veins worse. Other areas just wet ~ it is 29.9 degrees out too. Above freezing in western areas.


----------



## Luther

Matson Snow;1242685 said:


> Frost Laws have been issued for Livingston,Monroe and Washtanaw as of Today....Oakland and Wayne countys are meeting today to decide.....Earliest i have Ever seen them go on..


Ain't that something.....


----------



## Green Glacier

unreal frost laws on so early 
crazy temp in jackson 37 temp in chelsea 29


----------



## Sharpcut 1

Sharpcut 1;1241384 said:


> Guys,
> Pro-Mower is putting on a Lunch and Learn this Thursday, Feb.17th, at Decarlo's Banquet Center, 10 Mile and Mound, Warren MI.
> We are bringing in a company called GOILAWN. They offer a computer program that allows you to estimate without leaving the house. It is based on GPS, I believe. It allows you to look at a property on computer, and you can measure any area of the property, parking lot or lawn area, and compare it to other properties. Cost is $35.00 for one person, or $50.00 for 2 people. There are still some openings, but we need a headcount by Wednesday AM, the 16th. Call 586 754-7009 if interested to register. Will run from 11:00 AM to 1:30 PM, with lunch and a goodie bag. Thanks, John
> P.S. If you call, ask for Tracy to register.


Anyone want to attend the seminar that allows you to MEASURE any jobsite from your computer, and get a view of it without driving to it, we need a headcount ASAP. Thanks!!!


----------



## Mike_PS

hey guys, we have asked before...let's keep the thread on track with decent discussions rather then everything I just had to remove

no need to have some of the discussions/comments that were posted last night and this morning

thanks


----------



## Leisure Time LC

This is what happens when there is no snow


----------



## Luther

Trouble makers..


----------



## lawnprolawns

I blame Brian. Oops


----------



## Matson Snow

Michael J. Donovan;1243605 said:


> hey guys, we have asked before...let's keep the thread on track with decent discussions rather then everything I just had to remove
> 
> no need to have some of the discussions/comments that were posted last night and this morning
> 
> thanks


..Thanks...:salute:..The World is a Safer Place.....


----------



## redskinsfan34

Michael J. Donovan;1243605 said:


> hey guys, we have asked before...let's keep the thread on track with decent discussions rather then everything I just had to remove
> 
> no need to have some of the discussions/comments that were posted last night and this morning
> 
> thanks


Thanks for straightening all that out. The world is a better place with fun-governors like you lording over us all. :salute:


----------



## asps4u

Hey guys, I'm looking for an enclosed trailer. Minimum length of 16', Maximum length 28'. Has to have rear ramp door. Not looking for anything beat up. I've already found a couple on craigslist that I'm going to check out, but I thought I'd check to see if anyone here is selling one.


----------



## Lightningllc

Check out slm trailers in whitmore lake.


----------



## Lightningllc

Well hello everyone, what a nice day


----------



## axl

I understand them wanting us to discuss things that are on "topic" but at the same time I think as far as networking goes the playful banter that went on last night helps with bonding and rapport between guys on this thread. Is it possible things got a bit carried away....sure, but I believe it is much better than the alternative that seems to occur every-time there is a lull in snow plowing which is guys bickering and fighting with one another maliciously.


----------



## asps4u

Lightningllc;1243658 said:


> Check out slm trailers in whitmore lake.


Thanks Justin. Isn't that your uncle's place? I'm going out that way Saturday to look at some properties, so I'll have to stop and check out what they have.


----------



## Lightningllc

Hey if you need me to take care of your lawns out this way let me know, where u bidding.


----------



## asps4u

Lightningllc;1243695 said:


> Hey if you need me to take care of your lawns out this way let me know, where u bidding.


Nope not bidding...Buying. I sold off everything and got out of summer services last summer/fall, and went snow only for this company. I prefer to spend my summers on the lake with my wife and kids before I watch them grow up without me. It's hard enough juggling my other businesses, and I caught myself loosing sight of the more important things in life. In fact, I'm in the process of getting rid of two other companies as well.


----------



## Lightningllc

What u selling I'm always looking


----------



## asps4u

Already sold the glass company, just finishing up the details, and just shut down the used car business, but retained the dealer license, since it's very handy to have.


----------



## Lightningllc

I think I'm gonna start a forum called business owners having fun.com


----------



## Leisure Time LC

What a beautiful day we are having out there today. I went and washed a couple trucks, straightened some stuff out at the yard. I cannot wait for spring. 

Have a great day everyone


----------



## timsteinman30

how many guys here have other business ventures. I have been in this industry for 10.5 years and its getting old. what else do you do?????


----------



## timsteinman30

oh I know metro does any thing that rhymes with his name " Metro, Sno,tow, mow" lol


----------



## Five Star Lawn Care LLC

I am the owner/operator of a male escort service....

i wish....i would probably be rich.


----------



## redskinsfan34

I've done auto detailing for longer than I've done this ( 15 years). But when things slow down it's one of the first things people cut out of their spending. I'm mostly out of it now and only do work for long time customers. Haven't taken on any new work since last year.


----------



## asps4u

redskinsfan34;1243845 said:


> I've done auto detailing for longer than I've done this ( 15 years). But when things slow down it's one of the first things people cut out of their spending. I'm mostly out of it now and only do work for long time customers. Haven't taken on any new work since last year.


Where is your detail shop located?


----------



## asps4u

Five Star Lawn Care LLC;1243829 said:


> I am the owner/operator of a male escort service....
> 
> i wish....i would probably be rich.


probably, but I guarantee you wouldn't like the clientele


----------



## TheXpress2002

Cleaned up the fleet today.........


----------



## timsteinman30

Express, Very Nice setup!!!


----------



## timsteinman30

Dumb question? Since I'm far away from you guys and not your competition, who would PM me and help with some lawn care questions??? Need a mentor. I have been working for builders installing lawns and irrigation so long that I need help expanding into lawn care. ANY help would work. PM me.


----------



## TheXpress2002

Update for Sunday night through Tuesday...

This needs to be watched VERY closely. Models are not in a good consensus with the form of precipitation but from the Sunday night through Tuesday time frame shows .72 inches of liquid. I still see this as a mixed event but things are starting to come together showing this as a little more powerful of a system than previously thought


----------



## magnatrac

Thank you for the heads up


----------



## Allor Outdoor

TheXpress2002;1243955 said:


> Update for Sunday night through Tuesday...
> 
> This needs to be watched VERY closely. Models are not in a good consensus with the form of precipitation but from the Sunday night through Tuesday time frame shows .72 inches of liquid. I still see this as a mixed event but things are starting to come together showing this as a little more powerful of a system than previously thought


Not really what i wanted to hear...although if it stay's ice/rain I will be a happy guy!

Thanks for the updates X!


----------



## Lightningllc

I heard 6+ inches, maybe my source was right


----------



## Matson Snow

I heard 10+++ of Heavy Wet Mashed Potato Snow............:laughing:


----------



## Lightningllc

I have one question why can the Arabs raise our oil prices and we pay it, but when we ship corn and supplies to the Arab countys we have to lower our prices why don't we double our prices like there doing to us WTF is wrong with our country. 

If gas and diesel goes to 4-5 dollars it is gonna kill our industry and we will be forced to have rate increases and customers are gonna hate all the increases. Salt will be more next season and plowing is gonna cost alot to plow.

I'm just sick of spending 3.59 a gallon for diesel and gas is at 3.25 a gallon. 2 years ago we had a heartack about $3 a gallon.


----------



## TheXpress2002

Lightningllc;1243986 said:


> I heard 6+ inches, maybe my source was right


What the hell. I am the only source everyone is to use. I have a coercive monopoly on that shiat. I will start taxing without representation and drop the hammer on you like you lived in the USSR.

I *MAY* go out on a limb and say 3 pushes next week. Those details soon to come.


----------



## Lightningllc

Ryan it was my employee that told me, I still reley on ur spot on delivery of weather services!!!!!! Ryan u are my hero and when I grow up I want to be like you!!! Lol just messin.


----------



## TheXpress2002

Lightningllc;1244044 said:


> Ryan it was my employee that told me, I still reley on ur spot on delivery of weather services!!!!!! Ryan u are my hero and when I grow up I want to be like you!!! Lol just messin.


I know I am just messing wit ya too.


----------



## magnatrac

Lightningllc;1243986 said:


> I heard 6+ inches, maybe my source was right


Was your source sober :laughing::laughing::laughing: Sorry I couldn't resist !!!

, shaun


----------



## Lightningllc

I have no idea after last night but we can't talk about that anymore, I have to watch my p's and q's


----------



## axl

TheXpress2002;1244032 said:


> What the hell. I am the only source everyone is to use. I have a coercive monopoly on that shiat. I will start taxing without representation and drop the hammer on you like you lived in the USSR.
> 
> I *MAY* go out on a limb and say 3 pushes next week. Those details soon to come.


Xpress, you have just brightened my evening....now please brighten the rest of my month by granting me with at least 6 more weeks of wintery goodness! payup:salute:


----------



## timsteinman30

you guys are to funny. all the guys in toledo hate each other and talk sh*t about everyone else. cant we all get along like metro detriot??????


----------



## TheXpress2002

axl;1244066 said:


> Xpress, you have just brightened my evening....now please brighten the rest of my month by granting me with at least 6 more weeks of wintery goodness! payup:salute:


The only question is the temps. With the surge of warm air that we have through Friday, the models are having a hard time with how far south the cold air will go. My "best guess" the I80 corridor is the line, taking a sample of each of the models. This is of the likes of the beginning of January


----------



## Metro Lawn

timsteinman30;1243816 said:


> oh I know metro does any thing that rhymes with his name " Metro, Sno,tow, mow" lol


I was also thinking of pimping and slingging some dope too, just to round things out

Metro Mow, Snow, Tow, Blow, and Ho roflmao payup

Also found another wrecker I think I am going to pick up today.....


----------



## timsteinman30

Metro Lawn;1244093 said:


> I was also thinking of pimping and slingging some dope too, just to round things out
> 
> Metro Mow, Snow, Tow, Blow, and Ho roflmao payup
> 
> Also found another wrecker I think I am going to pick up today.....


i was going to go there but im not part of the crew and didnt want to insult you. i didnt want to expose the real reason that u work around down town.


----------



## Lightningllc

Hey we grow and mow, sounds like these days that's the way to make alot of money in the medical majuria business.


----------



## procut

Lightningllc;1244022 said:


> I have one question why can the Arabs raise our oil prices and we pay it, but when we ship corn and supplies to the Arab countys we have to lower our prices why don't we double our prices like there doing to us WTF is wrong with our country.
> 
> If gas and diesel goes to 4-5 dollars it is gonna kill our industry and we will be forced to have rate increases and customers are gonna hate all the increases. Salt will be more next season and plowing is gonna cost alot to plow.
> 
> I'm just sick of spending 3.59 a gallon for diesel and gas is at 3.25 a gallon. 2 years ago we had a heartack about $3 a gallon.


Don't ask why, just pay it, lol. I was kind of wondering the same thing myself. I'm sure most remeber July of '08 where gas was $4.29/gallon and diesel was even more. I remember that when this was going on, oil was $147.00/barrel. As of now, gas is 3.25/gallon and oil is currently at $85.25/barrel. Doesn't make sense to me, the price of oil is quite a bit less, yet the price of gasoline isn't really that much less by comparisson.

On a related note, I was going over some tax stuff today and figured out my cost of fuel as a percentage of gross sales. My total fuel bill, for all the trucks, mowers, tractor, everything down to the last back-pack blower was 8.54% of gross sales. When put like that, it didn't seem quite too bad, as fuel is one of my biggest expenses. Just curious if anyone else has this data and would be willing to share.


----------



## caitlyncllc

Xpress - Thanks for the weather updates. 
I notice you standing by the GMC in the picture of your fleet...good choice. Don't want to make yourself look bad by standing next to a Ford...


----------



## Plow man Foster

Selling my buddys 2009 White Z-71 with boss plow 25k miles, 23k OBO 
Cant let it go til March (after winter hes moved out) 
PM me if you want it!


----------



## Milwaukee

If anyone know law about drive school bus on reg driver license allow? I am look at 95 Ford B700 with Cummin 5.9L for $1500 it short bus MAX 32 adult seat.

Can I drive that bus to shop or need find someone with CDL? It currently at St. Clair and need get to Trenton. I am plan get CDL b or c


----------



## bigjeeping

TheXpress2002;1244032 said:


> I *MAY* go out on a limb and say 3 pushes next week. Those details soon to come.


3 pushes would be more than welcome here!!!


----------



## procut

bigjeeping;1244218 said:


> 3 pushes would be more than welcome here!!!


I know, that would be wonderful, let the season go out with a bang.


----------



## timsteinman30

I need atleast 5 more pushs and could go for 2-3 salt runs. thats just me. the wife needs a esclade.


----------



## grassmaster06

6 More pushes for me I'm trying to buy another house


----------



## Lightningllc

Anyone want to sell some customers on the westside or does anyone know of a landscape business for sale??? Looking to expand.


----------



## Metro Lawn

Milwaukee;1244199 said:


> If anyone know law about drive school bus on reg driver license allow? I am look at 95 Ford B700 with Cummin 5.9L for $1500 it short bus MAX 32 adult seat.
> 
> Can I drive that bus to shop or need find someone with CDL? It currently at St. Clair and need get to Trenton. I am plan get CDL b or c


I think that as long as you are not transporting people for pay, you can drive it anywhere. Most people that get them consider them recreational vehicles or a motorhome ect.


----------



## Milwaukee

Metro Lawn;1244294 said:


> I think that as long as you are not transporting people for pay, you can drive it anywhere. Most people that get them consider them recreational vehicles or a motorhome ect.


That great do Chauffeur cover that since Bus is under 24K GVWR with about 20 seats or it must be CDL C to approve it? Supposed to be 32 seats but they remove and put table in.


----------



## brookline

timsteinman30;1243814 said:


> how many guys here have other business ventures. I have been in this industry for 10.5 years and its getting old. what else do you do?????


I work for ford full time, and I do hardwood floor refinishing and inlays here and there and also work and cars here and there.

ASPS check your pm


----------



## Leisure Time LC

This is Awesome. What I would do if I had money

http://www.hgtv.com/video/boat-owners-paradise-video/index.html


----------



## magnatrac

brookline;1244330 said:


> I work for ford full time, and I do hardwood floor refinishing and inlays here and there and also work and cars here and there.
> 
> ASPS check your pm


Hey I do wood floors too. I have been working in the buisness for 15 years. It used to be a good industry but like anything in this economy it's sure changed. Here is a thread I posted a while back with a few of my custom floors.

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=56699&highlight=floor+of+the+year


----------



## redskinsfan34

asps4u;1243913 said:


> Where is your detail shop located?


I'm out in Chelsea.


----------



## Lightningllc

Magnatrac, I will say that floor is awesome, you really have a talent. I would love to have a floor in my house like that!!!!!! I have a good friend that does alot of landscaping for pistons and redwings i should get your number to pass along to him to get you flooring jobs because that one does not look cheap.


----------



## magnatrac

Lightningllc;1244475 said:


> Magnatrac, I will say that floor is awesome, you really have a talent. I would love to have a floor in my house like that!!!!!! I have a good friend that does alot of landscaping for pistons and redwings i should get your number to pass along to him to get you flooring jobs because that one does not look cheap.


Well with my boss I have actually worked in 2 of yzermans houses and for a couple of the piston trainers. I have also worked in quite a few of those fancy shacks on lake shore in the gosse pointe.


----------



## Jeffwich

timsteinman30;1243814 said:


> how many guys here have other business ventures. I have been in this industry for 10.5 years and its getting old. what else do you do?????[/QUOTE
> 
> My other job is a rental business. Rental as in tents, tables, chairs, stages, dance floor. We have tents from 10X10 up to 100X250. This business is still doing well in the economy because more people are doing back yard parties instead of renting halls.
> Jeff


----------



## Lightningllc

Jeffwich;1244528 said:


> timsteinman30;1243814 said:
> 
> 
> 
> how many guys here have other business ventures. I have been in this industry for 10.5 years and its getting old. what else do you do?????[/QUOTE
> 
> My other job is a rental business. Rental as in tents, tables, chairs, stages, dance floor. We have tents from 10X10 up to 100X250. This business is still doing well in the economy because more people are doing back yard parties instead of renting halls.
> Jeff
> 
> 
> 
> I looked in to this but I would never be home on the weekends with my family
Click to expand...


----------



## caitlyncllc

ARG. It's one of those days. It nice outside, it was supposed to be a good day. A bit of truck maintaince, fartin around in the barn, but noooooooo.


----------



## IC-Smoke

anyone need a salter?

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=119613


----------



## Lightningllc

Instability in the Middle East – It looks like Egypt is just the first nation in the Middle East to see protests as it is now spreading to other countries. The events in Egypt had relatively little affect on the price of oil and gas since they are not a major energy supplier. The fear is what will happen if or when a major oil producing country such as Saudi Arabia experiences an uprising…. it could be a scary scenario.
The price of a barrel of oil declined, but gas prices at the pump didn’t drop – The prices of oil and gas usually move together. If oil prices go up by x%, gas usually goes up about the same percentage. Over the past few weeks the price of oil dropped significantly while the price of gas hardly budged. The belief is that the price of gas is going to go much higher as soon as oil starts to move up again.
Gas prices remain high in spite of dollar strength – Oil and gas are priced in US Dollars which means that prices move for 2 reasons: supply and demand for the product AND the value of the US Dollar. If supply and demand are unchanged, but the value of the Dollar increases, the price of oil and gas will go down. The problem we have now is that the US Dollar has increased in value but gas prices did not come down as a result. The belief is that the price of gas is actually rising to offset the strength in the dollar and that when the dollar stabilizes the price of gas will go up again.


----------



## cgrappler135

So when my truck got stolen 2 weeks ago i had my spare phone in the truck which was one i used if employees needed it. When truck was recovered, phone was gone. I went to verizon to find out that its been being used. She gives me the #'s that are being called and i take them to redford police. They just tell me that "to be blunt..... we wont do anything with those cause of man power we wont even try and trace them!" Now WTF, i have something to work with and they flat out tell me sorry bout my luck. So i made a police report and the guy says he will give it to a detective and see if he thinks he can do something! WOW!


----------



## caitlyncllc

cgrappler135;1244776 said:


> So when my truck got stolen 2 weeks ago i had my spare phone in the truck which was one i used if employees needed it. When truck was recovered, phone was gone. I went to verizon to find out that its been being used. She gives me the #'s that are being called and i take them to redford police. They just tell me that "to be blunt..... we wont do anything with those cause of man power we wont even try and trace them!" Now WTF, i have something to work with and they flat out tell me sorry bout my luck. So i made a police report and the guy says he will give it to a detective and see if he thinks he can do something! WOW!


Make a formal complaint with the department head. If they are unwilling to do anything about it, go to the State Police. It's their job. I understand being understaffed and overworked, but they can't just neglect your case.


----------



## dfd9

cgrappler135;1244776 said:


> So when my truck got stolen 2 weeks ago i had my spare phone in the truck which was one i used if employees needed it. When truck was recovered, phone was gone. I went to verizon to find out that its been being used. She gives me the #\'s that are being called and i take them to redford police. They just tell me that \"to be blunt..... we wont do anything with those cause of man power we wont even try and trace them!\" Now WTF, i have something to work with and they flat out tell me sorry bout my luck. So i made a police report and the guy says he will give it to a detective and see if he thinks he can do something! WOW!


Talk to the DA, they\'re elected and are required to do something.


----------



## Allor Outdoor

Man this weather is nice....but with this snow melting it shows a lot of "damage"

I've driven through all of my lots and sure, there are some repairs that need to be made....
but some of these lots that I have seen it looks like the plow drivers were plowing the grass/landscape more than the lot itself!

Some of these companies are going to be spending a TON of time and money with some of these repairs!


----------



## TheXpress2002

Update.

Sunday night the precipitation thats falls should be snow. Temps will be around 22 degrees and I am finding it hard to believe at those temps it will be sleet or freezing rain. Now the tricky part is if and when do temps rise above freezing on Monday if they even do. As of right now I am going to be saying a mixed event during the day Monday.

The following system will be on Tuesday. Currently it is just south of the Michigan/Ohio border. If this does trend northward a hair it will be another snow event for those south of 96.

Friday is then the day to watch. That system has not budged or wavered yet on the models. This is the most powerful of the three systems. *NO ONE* will want to see this system.

The crazy thing is that the systems are stacked up like a CSX train out in the Pacific, it is just going to be a matter of 100 miles north or south for the next 2 weeks.


----------



## branhamt

caitlyncllc;1244781 said:


> Make a formal complaint with the department head. If they are unwilling to do anything about it, go to the State Police. It's their job. I understand being understaffed and overworked, but they can't just neglect your case.


Why dont you trace number your self? Whitepages.com reverse search. That where I would start. Also let insurance co know status if ur not self insured.There are other sites you can use also. I definetly would not give up and go up the chain to state police if you have to. 
Tom


----------



## eatonpaving

TheXpress2002;1244819 said:


> Update.
> 
> Sunday night the precipitation thats falls should be snow. Temps will be around 22 degrees and I am finding it hard to believe at those temps it will be sleet or freezing rain. Now the tricky part is if and when do temps rise above freezing on Monday if they even do. As of right now I am going to be saying a mixed event during the day Monday.
> 
> The following system will be on Tuesday. Currently it is just south of the Michigan/Ohio border. If this does trend northward a hair it will be another snow event for those south of 96.
> 
> Friday is then the day to watch. That system has not budged or wavered yet
> 
> on the models. This is the most powerful of the three systems. *NO ONE* will want to see this system.
> 
> The crazy thing is that the systems are stacked up like a CSX train out in the Pacific, it is just going to be a matter of 100 miles north or south for the next 2 weeks.


 ryan, i hope not, i am so tired of snow, cannot wait till i can run my striper again, was just out in the garage letting it run for a few, got spring sickness real bad,..... had to replace all the fuel lines on the dump truck.....once i get my shop open i might not plow anymore....


----------



## asps4u

cgrappler135;1244776 said:


> So when my truck got stolen 2 weeks ago i had my spare phone in the truck which was one i used if employees needed it. When truck was recovered, phone was gone. I went to verizon to find out that its been being used. She gives me the #'s that are being called and i take them to redford police. They just tell me that "to be blunt..... we wont do anything with those cause of man power we wont even try and trace them!" Now WTF, i have something to work with and they flat out tell me sorry bout my luck. So i made a police report and the guy says he will give it to a detective and see if he thinks he can do something! WOW!


Check your PM's


----------



## Greenstar lawn

Lightningllc;1244747 said:


> Instability in the Middle East - It looks like Egypt is just the first nation in the Middle East to see protests as it is now spreading to other countries. The events in Egypt had relatively little affect on the price of oil and gas since they are not a major energy supplier. The fear is what will happen if or when a major oil producing country such as Saudi Arabia experiences an uprising…. it could be a scary scenario.
> The price of a barrel of oil declined, but gas prices at the pump didn't drop - The prices of oil and gas usually move together. If oil prices go up by x%, gas usually goes up about the same percentage. Over the past few weeks the price of oil dropped significantly while the price of gas hardly budged. The belief is that the price of gas is going to go much higher as soon as oil starts to move up again.
> Gas prices remain high in spite of dollar strength - Oil and gas are priced in US Dollars which means that prices move for 2 reasons: supply and demand for the product AND the value of the US Dollar. If supply and demand are unchanged, but the value of the Dollar increases, the price of oil and gas will go down. The problem we have now is that the US Dollar has increased in value but gas prices did not come down as a result. The belief is that the price of gas is actually rising to offset the strength in the dollar and that when the dollar stabilizes the price of gas will go up again.


I knew i should of got gas a few days ago when i saw it for 2.99. Today it was $3.15 when i filled up


----------



## Plow man Foster

Greenstar lawn;1244861 said:


> I knew i should of got gas a few days ago when i saw it for 2.99. Today it was $3.15 when i filled up


Im already preparing my self on paying $4+ (for a gallon of gas)


----------



## A&LSiteService

Express, thanks again for the updates! not quite what I wanted to see but hey "That's Life"


----------



## M & D LAWN

Greenstar lawn;1244861 said:


> I knew i should of got gas a few days ago when i saw it for 2.99. Today it was $3.15 when i filled up


Even more frustrating is these gas stations charging 10-15 cents higher using your credit card.


----------



## bltp203

caitlyncllc;1244781 said:


> Make a formal complaint with the department head. If they are unwilling to do anything about it, go to the State Police. It's their job. I understand being understaffed and overworked, but they can't just neglect your case.


Sure they can. Look at Pontiac Police. From what I understand, they don't even investigate property crimes anymore. If they don't catch em in the act, then all they do is write a report for insurance purposes. They have way too many violent crimes and not enough officers to be dealing with the small stuff.


----------



## Leisure Time LC

I hope that this stuff stays rain until I get back from the cabin on Monday night. I have not been up all winter and the kids have been bugging me to ride the snowmobiles..


----------



## Glockshot73!

Anybody a member of the Snowcare for troops program around here, I am but can only service so many in so many areas just wondering if their are any other guys on here, helping the ones who are fighing for us


----------



## Lightningllc

Leisure Time LC;1244924 said:


> I hope that this stuff stays rain until I get back from the cabin on Monday night. I have not been up all winter and the kids have been bugging me to ride the snowmobiles..


Scott snow sucks just talked to my buddy up in gaylord, He said the trails are turned to dirt and snow is mushy.

Called my cousin in newberry he said the trails are ice and dirt, I wanted to head up sledding but I think it is done til we get 20 inches of snow next week.

If we get 6 inches I'm gonna do the urban sledding down 75 and though detroit, I was hoping if we get in trouble john will tow us back.


----------



## asps4u

Dodgetruckman731;1244945 said:


> Anybody a member of the Snowcare for troops program around here, I am but can only service so many in so many areas just wondering if their are any other guys on here, helping the ones who are fighing for us


I am. I think it's the least we can do ussmileyflagussmileyflag


----------



## Glockshot73!

asps4u;1244954 said:


> I am. I think it's the least we can do ussmileyflagussmileyflag


Glad someone else is, do you advertise it any way, I been in since november and only service one family, I haven't recived any other word of familys in my area, I don't think enough of the public knows about it.


----------



## P&M Landscaping

Dodgetruckman731;1244964 said:


> Glad someone else is, do you advertise it any way, I been in since november and only service one family, I haven't recived any other word of familys in my area, I don't think enough of the public knows about it.


I'm a member as well, none of the contacts on the list are in my service area.


----------



## Greenstar lawn

Dodgetruckman731;1244945 said:


> Anybody a member of the Snowcare for troops program around here, I am but can only service so many in so many areas just wondering if their are any other guys on here, helping the ones who are fighing for us


I don't but i just signed up for the green/snow care for troops. Hopefully there will be some in my area.


----------



## Luther

I just got an e-mail from her, and added a new family from Sterling Heights like two days ago.

Did you get that e-mail too?


----------



## terrapro

Dodgetruckman731;1244945 said:


> Anybody a member of the Snowcare for troops program around here, I am but can only service so many in so many areas just wondering if their are any other guys on here, helping the ones who are fighing for us





asps4u;1244954 said:


> I am. I think it's the least we can do ussmileyflagussmileyflag





Dodgetruckman731;1244964 said:


> Glad someone else is, do you advertise it any way, I been in since november and only service one family, I haven't recived any other word of familys in my area, I don't think enough of the public knows about it.





P&M Landscaping;1244966 said:


> I'm a member as well, none of the contacts on the list are in my service area.





Greenstar lawn;1244980 said:


> I don't but i just signed up for the green/snow care for troops. Hopefully there will be some in my area.





TCLA;1244987 said:


> I just got an e-mail from her, and added a new family from Sterling Heights like two days ago.
> 
> Did you get that e-mail too?


Tell me more please. Me and a few associates would be interested.


----------



## terrapro

Lightningllc;1244950 said:


> Called my cousin in newberry he said the trails are ice and dirt, I wanted to head up sledding but I think it is done til we get *20 inches *of snow next week.
> 
> .


I hope you are wrong, 20" of wet cement does not sound fun.


----------



## Glockshot73!

TCLA;1244987 said:


> I just got an e-mail from her, and added a new family from Sterling Heights like two days ago.
> 
> Did you get that e-mail too?


Yeah i got that email


----------



## Glockshot73!

terrapro;1245057 said:


> Tell me more please. Me and a few associates would be interested.


Visit Bossplows.com and it will put you in the right direction


----------



## Glockshot73!

Quick plowing vid, this was the 12" storm we got

Chris


----------



## magnatrac

Hey did any of you guys happen to see this video or maybe take an urban sled ride !!! Before I going into plowing I rode some cool places during big snows but never this crazy L.O.L !!!


----------



## IC-Smoke

Dodgetruckman731;1244945 said:


> Anybody a member of the Snowcare for troops program around here, I am but can only service so many in so many areas just wondering if their are any other guys on here, helping the ones who are fighing for us


another member here!Thumbs Up


----------



## Glockshot73!

magnatrac;1245124 said:


> Hey did any of you guys happen to see this video or maybe take an urban sled ride !!! Before I going into plowing I rode some cool places during big snows but never this crazy L.O.L !!!


Thats awsome! All the cops could do is watch and try to grab a ID number off the sled lmao, no cop car is gonna catch them in those conditions. Maybe an SUV unit for a bit but 75 on a sled is alot safer than 75 in a SUV.


----------



## brookline

magnatrac;1244432 said:


> Hey I do wood floors too. I have been working in the buisness for 15 years. It used to be a good industry but like anything in this economy it's sure changed. Here is a thread I posted a while back with a few of my custom floors.
> 
> That is very nice work! Reminds me of who I learned from. I mainly stick to borders on existing floors. I don't have a carpentry license so I have to limit it to the borders (which I can get away with replacing a few boards) and just sanding and refinishing. Been working with woodworking since I was in 6th grade so I can do quit a bit with wood. No pun intended. :laughing: (Matson insert joke here):laughing:
> 
> 
> 
> Dodgetruckman731;1244945 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anybody a member of the Snowcare for troops program around here
> 
> 
> 
> I wanted to get into or start something like that. I never knew it already existed until now. I also wanted to do something like low income seniors with disabilities, you know something to kinda help keep them in their homes a little longer and maybe prevent even more foreclosures or something.
Click to expand...


----------



## caitlyncllc

TCLA;1244987 said:


> I just got an e-mail from her, and added a new family from Sterling Heights like two days ago.
> 
> Did you get that e-mail too?


Yeah, I got that, too. I looked thru the list, and the one was about 50 minutes out of my route....I would love to help somebody out, but I can't go that far to do it.


----------



## brookline

Quick question for you lawn guys. I am in the market for a used 60" rider and I have been trying to find a scag or exmark but I'm seeing alot of john deeres. What do you guys think of or have experiences about them? Mainly the 757 is what I am seeing the most of.


----------



## timsteinman30

caitlyncllc;1245166 said:


> Yeah, I got that, too. I looked thru the list, and the one was about 50 minutes out of my route....I would love to help somebody out, but I can't go that far to do it.


where is it?


----------



## caitlyncllc

timsteinman30;1245193 said:


> where is it?


There were about 10 different cities in the email that had people looking for someone to plow for them. I had 2 different ones that were about 50 minutes from me, one in Sterling Heights, one over by Lansing somewhere. The rest were even farther. I deleted the email, cause I could not help with any of them. Maybe one of the other guys still has it?


----------



## Glockshot73!

brookline;1245146 said:


> magnatrac;1244432 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey I do wood floors too. I have been working in the buisness for 15 years. It used to be a good industry but like anything in this economy it's sure changed. Here is a thread I posted a while back with a few of my custom floors.
> 
> That is very nice work! Reminds me of who I learned from. I mainly stick to borders on existing floors. I don't have a carpentry license so I have to limit it to the borders (which I can get away with replacing a few boards) and just sanding and refinishing. Been working with woodworking since I was in 6th grade so I can do quit a bit with wood. No pun intended. :laughing: (Matson insert joke here):laughing:
> 
> I wanted to get into or start something like that. I never knew it already existed until now. I also wanted to do something like low income seniors with disabilities, you know something to kinda help keep them in their homes a little longer and maybe prevent even more foreclosures or something.
> 
> 
> 
> Defiantly, some older clients of mine are always asking where there bill is, but it never comes ......some who insist on paying i will bill only for gas, other who call excessively before snow even starts falling or is finished falling are billed on time, in full every monthThumbs Up
> 
> Chris
Click to expand...


----------



## Bigrd1

Just signed up for snowcare for troops. Wish I would have known about this months ago. Gas prices may be high but helping someone out that's keeping our country free is definitely worth it for me.


----------



## lawnprolawns

Snow related, and absolutely AMAZING, even if you're not into snowboarding. Check it out.

http://www.artofflightmovie.com/#ooid=VnbGoxMjq2IzGmoavTVBskp9uSJBHEyN

This is another one my dad sent me, to get you in the summer mood!

http://www.wimp.com/jetboat/


----------



## A&LSiteService

Hey guys, I am not part of snowcare for troops but I do work with operation injured soldier, which is a non profit group that provides services for troops that were injured. I adopted a soldier in Brighton and I am currently looking to expand on this next year. These soldiers have injuries ranging from amputations to brain damage and everything in between. This is not really set up for deployed personal rather for the ones who really can't do it due to the circumstances of their injury. If anyone is interested, I am working on a list right now with them. Please feel free to pm me to get a head count for contractors and the areas you cover and I WILL get back with you. 
Thanks,
Andy
ussmileyflag


----------



## lawnprolawns

Lightningllc;1244246 said:


> Anyone want to sell some customers on the westside or does anyone know of a landscape business for sale??? Looking to expand.


Me too. And I'll pay more than Justin


----------



## Eggie329

Anyone know what to expect in the weather? Every forecast is different and a lot of people appear to be packing up the snow equipment for the season. Talked to the guys at a local mall the other day and they were loading up and hauling away the loaders and snow pushers already. They said they're clearing anything else for the year with salt. Also the company that clears the Walmart by me took their loaders and have the snow pushers on a trailer ready to go. What do they know that I don't?!!!


----------



## Luther

Eggie329;1245322 said:


> ....and a lot of people appear to be packing up the snow equipment for the season. Talked to the guys at a local mall the other day and they were loading up and hauling away the loaders and snow pushers already. They said they're clearing anything else for the year with salt. Also the company that clears the Walmart by me took their loaders and have the snow pushers on a trailer ready to go. What do they know that I don't?!!!


They're trying to beat the frost restrictions by moving their stuff out now.

Don't follow their lead......they are extremely foolish.


----------



## Luther

A&LSiteService;1245299 said:


> Hey guys, I am not part of snowcare for troops but I do work with operation injured soldier, which is a non profit group that provides services for troops that were injured. I adopted a soldier in Brighton and I am currently looking to expand on this next year. These soldiers have injuries ranging from amputations to brain damage and everything in between. This is not really set up for deployed personal rather for the ones who really can't do it due to the circumstances of their injury. If anyone is interested, I am working on a list right now with them. Please feel free to pm me to get a head count for contractors and the areas you cover and I WILL get back with you.
> Thanks,
> Andy
> ussmileyflag


I like that a lot Andy. :salute:

I'll call you later for more info.


----------



## Luther

terrapro;1245057 said:


> Tell me more please. Me and a few associates would be interested.


Cole ~ here's a copy of the most recent e-mail from Joy who is championing this;

*Happy Valentines Day !

Sending this mass email to all. We have some military families that I am unable to match with volunteers (below). According to my map, there are quite a few of you who are probably out of the way of these areas; this is the quickest way for me to ask for your assistance. If you are able to help in one of these areas, please let me know and I will contact the military family to contact you.

Thank you for your time, attention, and support ! Sincerely, Joy.

Charlotte
MI
48813

Charlotte
MI
48813

Charlotte
MI
48813

Dorr
MI
49323

Gladstone
MI
49837

Grand Ledge
MI
48837

hesperia
MI
49421

holton
MI
49425

Interlochen
MI
49643

Memphis
MI
48041

Morrice
MI
48857

Potterville
MI
48876

Sterling Heights
MI
48312

White Cloud
MI
49349

Whitehall
MI
49461

Joy Westenberg

GreenCare for Troops/SnowCare for Troops Manager

GCFT 888-611-2955

SCFT 888-611-2956

Please follow http://greencarefortroops.blogspot.com/

GCFT is proudly sponsored by Cub Cadet Commercial

SCFT is proudly sponsored by BOSS Snowplow*

After you tell her which particular family you can help, she then sends this;

*Hi Jim,

Thank you so much ! What great gift for this family today.

I will courtesy copy you on the message I send to our family in Sterling Heights.

Take care and I can't do any of this without all of you !!!!

Sincerely, Joy.

Joy Westenberg

GreenCare for Troops/SnowCare for Troops Manager

GCFT 888-611-2955

SCFT 888-611-2956

Please follow http://greencarefortroops.blogspot.com/

GCFT is proudly sponsored by Cub Cadet Commercial

SCFT is proudly sponsored by BOSS Snowplow*

She then sends this to the family.....as they will contact you directly;

*Happy Valentines Day !

We have a contractor to assist you in your area of Sterling Heights ! Please contact: Troy Clogg Landscape Associates, Jim Anderson at 248-685-0123.

Please let Mr. Anderson know that you are a participant with SnowCare for Troops.

We hope all is well with you and your family.

Sincerely, Joy.

Joy Westenberg

GreenCare for Troops/SnowCare for Troops Manager

GCFT 888-611-2955

SCFT 888-611-2956

Please follow http://greencarefortroops.blogspot.com/

GCFT is proudly sponsored by Cub Cadet Commercial

SCFT is proudly sponsored by BOSS Snowplow

*

It's that easy to do your part! ussmileyflag


----------



## 24v6spd

Eggie329;1245322 said:


> Anyone know what to expect in the weather? Every forecast is different and a lot of people appear to be packing up the snow equipment for the season. Talked to the guys at a local mall the other day and they were loading up and hauling away the loaders and snow pushers already. They said they're clearing anything else for the year with salt. Also the company that clears the Walmart by me took their loaders and have the snow pushers on a trailer ready to go. What do they know that I don't?!!!


Winter is far from over. I don't put my equipment away until after April 15th.


----------



## terrapro

Thanks Jim, unfortunately it looks like there is nothing I can help with this time around maybe next year though. I will be contacting them so I can get the listings for the rest of the season just in case.


----------



## Leisure Time LC

24v6spd;1245352 said:


> Winter is far from over. I don't put my equipment away until after April 15th.


Same here wesportwesport


----------



## timsteinman30

The weather man in toledo oh, said 1-3 sunday, and 1-2 monday. They say closer to 3 in michigan. food for thought


----------



## TheXpress2002

Eggie329;1245322 said:


> Anyone know what to expect in the weather? Every forecast is different and a lot of people appear to be packing up the snow equipment for the season. Talked to the guys at a local mall the other day and they were loading up and hauling away the loaders and snow pushers already. They said they're clearing anything else for the year with salt. Also the company that clears the Walmart by me took their loaders and have the snow pushers on a trailer ready to go. What do they know that I don't?!!!


Please read previous posts. Who ever packs up will not have those contracts next year.


----------



## MikeLawnSnowLLC

Sheesh enjoy this weather while it lasts!! We have not seen the last of Ol man winter i can gaurantee that! Remember it's only Feb!


----------



## smoore45

MikeLawnSnowLLC;1245429 said:


> Remember it's only Feb!


Yeah, exactly. Jeez, a couple of 50 degree days and people are ready to stick a fork in Winter. Maybe if it was April 18th, but February???  Daddy needs a new pair of shoes, so I am counting on a few more events! Thanks again for the updates Xpress.


----------



## TheXpress2002

Wayne county flipping weight signs


----------



## Stuffdeer

TheXpress2002;1245461 said:


> Wayne county flipping weight signs


Frost laws? Right?


----------



## bigjeeping

Hey guys did anyone get a Cabelas coupon in the mail recently, that they aren't going to use?? Please PM me the number and code on the back! Thanks ussmileyflag


----------



## Lightningllc

Man, It is really nice out, Can't believe it will be in the teens and snow covered again:realmad:


On the upside of things the piles will be smaller and we can put snow in the same places again.Thumbs Up

Well we started getting mowers tuned and sharping blades, washed the fleet and filled all the equipment.

If you move your equipment based on frost laws you are only gonna screw yourself!!!! We still have a few more weeks of winter left :realmad:

Livingston County flipped there signs monday and oakland followed suite. Sucks DO not get caught with heavy loads of salt from here on out, They will jam it where the sun never shines.


----------



## Glockshot73!

Heard up to 7 inches from channel seven for sunday.


----------



## Leisure Time LC

Back in the game again..... The newest addition to the Leisure Time family.

1992 GMC 2500 4x4 , 93.000 miles and 7.5 western


----------



## Allor Outdoor

Dodgetruckman731;1245618 said:


> Heard up to 7 inches from channel seven for sunday.


Seems like they are all over the board on this one:
Channel 7 saying "several inches of snow"
NOAA saying and icy mix up to 1/2 inch Sunday and 1/2 inch on Sunday Night

I suppose all we can do it prepare for the worst and hope for the best!


----------



## P&M Landscaping

Allor Outdoor;1245653 said:


> Seems like they are all over the board on this one:
> Channel 7 saying "several inches of snow"
> NOAA saying and icy mix up to 1/2 inch Sunday and 1/2 inch on Sunday Night
> 
> I suppose all we can do it prepare for the worst and hope for the best!


I sure hope not! I just sold the Jeep..... Got a long list of sub though so I should be okay.


----------



## Superior L & L

Leisure Time LC;1245624 said:


> Back in the game again..... The newest addition to the Leisure Time family.
> 
> 1992 GMC 2500 4x4 , 93.000 miles and 7.5 western


Nice older truck ! It is such a waste though putting a 7.5' plow on a 3/4 ton. Nothing a cheap set of wings won't fix !


----------



## Plow man Foster

Allor Outdoor;1245653 said:


> Seems like they are all over the board on this one:
> Channel 7 saying "several inches of snow"
> NOAA saying and icy mix up to 1/2 inch Sunday and 1/2 inch on Sunday Night
> 
> I suppose all we can do it prepare for the worst and hope for the best!


* No One knows whats Coming!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Everyone (as in the news channels) Go by NOAA And NOAA is a Wide Band of the area

This snow event may be a salt event or a Ugly big storm!
It All depends on the temps (Ground, Atmosphere, etc)
If it gets cold bet. tonight and tomorrow we might end up with a plowable event...
If NOT It will be a total wash( as in rain) or a Salt event 
Once again it all depends on tempS!


----------



## M&S Property

Plow man Foster;1245717 said:


> *
> If it gets cold bet. tonight and tomorrow we might end up with a plowable event...
> If NOT It will be a total wash( as in rain) or a Salt event
> !*


*

I would tend to think that you are wrong considering you are the only one I can find that thinks there is going to be any kind of precipitation tonight and tomorrow....*


----------



## cuttingedge13

Eggie329;1245322 said:


> Talked to the guys at a local mall the other day and they were loading up and hauling away the loaders and snow pushers already.What do they know that I don't?!!!


They know they don't want to pay the lease payment on the loader for the month of March.


----------



## 24v6spd

Allor Outdoor;1245653 said:


> Seems like they are all over the board on this one:
> Channel 7 saying "several inches of snow"
> NOAA saying and icy mix up to 1/2 inch Sunday and 1/2 inch on Sunday Night
> 
> I suppose all we can do it prepare for the worst and hope for the best!


That's the philosophy I go by and it has served me well so far. Storms are tricky this time of year, when temps are close to freezing a few degrees either way can change everything.


----------



## eatonpaving

Leisure Time LC;1245624 said:


> Back in the game again..... The newest addition to the Leisure Time family.
> 
> 1992 GMC 2500 4x4 , 93.000 miles and 7.5 western


*i love that truck....*


----------



## eatonpaving

*just listed*

Hazardous Weather Outlook

HAZARDOUS WEATHER OUTLOOK
NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE DETROIT/PONTIAC MI
1203 PM EST FRI FEB 18 2011

MIZ047>049-053>055-060>063-068>070-075-076-082-083-191715-
MIDLAND-BAY-HURON-SAGINAW-TUSCOLA-SANILAC-SHIAWASSEE-GENESEE-LAPEER-
ST. CLAIR-LIVINGSTON-OAKLAND-MACOMB-WASHTENAW-WAYNE-LENAWEE-MONROE-
1203 PM EST FRI FEB 18 2011

THIS HAZARDOUS WEATHER OUTLOOK IS FOR PORTIONS OF SOUTHEAST
MICHIGAN.

.DAY ONE...THIS AFTERNOON AND TONIGHT

WESTERLY WIND GUSTS TO 40 MPH ARE POSSIBLE LATE THIS AFTERNOON AND
THROUGH THE FIRST HALF OF TONIGHT.

.DAYS TWO THROUGH SEVEN...SATURDAY THROUGH THURSDAY

A WINTRY MIX OF SNOW...SLEET...AND FREEZING RAIN IS EXPECTED OVER
MUCH OF SOUTHEAST MICHIGAN SUNDAY AFTERNOON INTO SUNDAY NIGHT AS
LOW PRESSURE TRACKS THROUGH THE AREA. AT THIS TIME...THE BEST
CHANCE FOR THE ICY MIX LOOKS TO BE BETWEEN THE M-59 AND I-69
CORRIDORS...WITH MOSTLY RAIN SOUTH AND MOSTLY SNOW NORTH...WHERE
SEVERAL INCHES ARE POSSIBLE.

ANOTHER STORM SYSTEM MAY BRING ACCUMULATING SNOW NEAR THE OHIO BORDER
LATE MONDAY/MONDAY NIGHT.

.SPOTTER INFORMATION STATEMENT...


----------



## Lightningllc

O it's gonna snow or sleet, Everyone take cover go buy grocery's, get extra gas, stock your bomb shelter, It's the end of the world:yow!:

That dodge commerical crack's me up, It's snowing the end of the world is coming, ROFLAMO.


Well were ready trucks are stocked, filled and employee's are begging for hour's.


----------



## terrapro

Lightningllc;1245888 said:


> O it's gonna snow or sleet, Everyone take cover go buy grocery's, get extra gas, stock your bomb shelter, It's the end of the world:yow!:
> 
> That dodge commerical crack's me up, It's snowing the end of the world is coming, ROFLAMO.
> 
> Well were ready trucks are stocked, filled and employee's are *bagging* for hour's.


What are they bagging?


----------



## M&S Property

terrapro;1245893 said:


> What are they bagging?


Replace the A with an E.....


----------



## Plow man Foster

Lightningllc;1245888 said:


> O it's gonna snow or sleet, Everyone take cover go buy grocery's, get extra gas, stock your bomb shelter, It's the end of the world:yow!:
> 
> That dodge commerical crack's me up, It's snowing the end of the world is coming, ROFLAMO.
> 
> Well were ready trucks are stocked, filled and employee's are *bagging* for hour's.





terrapro;1245893 said:


> What are they bagging?


He prob. means Begging....Tends to happen this time of the year


----------



## Lightningllc

Ok Cole & Sean, Sorry I really am sorry, It will not happen again:laughing::laughing:


----------



## M&S Property

Lightningllc;1245898 said:


> Ok Cole & Sean, Sorry I really am sorry, It will not happen again:laughing::laughing:


That was directed at Cole not you, I figured out your coded message fairly quickly....:laughing:


----------



## Tscape

while we're at it, to pluralize a word you do not use an apostrophe. Just add an "s". You are welcome.


----------



## magnatrac

Tscape;1245932 said:


> while we're at it, to pluralize a word you do not use an apostrophe. Just add an "s". You are welcome.


When it comes to the alphabet you the " alphaBEST " :laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## Lightningllc

You guys better stop arguing, they will shut it off


----------



## terrapro

M&S Property;1245894 said:


> Replace the A with an E.....


I was just giving Justin a hard time.

What is wrong with "Alphabestedest"?


----------



## Tscape

magnatrac;1245966 said:


> When it comes to the alphabet you the " alphaBEST " :laughing::laughing::laughing:


I know I sound like a snob, but I am seriously just trying to help. Here is another one that makes people look dumb or careless: Not knowing the difference between there, their, and they're. Ugh, it's like fingernails on the blackboard.


----------



## Superior L & L

Tscape;1246032 said:


> I know I sound like a snob, but I am seriously just trying to help. Here is another one that makes people look dumb or careless: Not knowing the difference between there, their, and they're. Ugh, it's like fingernails on the blackboard.


I will mail my degree off today for inspection.


----------



## Tscape

Superior L & L;1246065 said:


> I will mail my degree off today for inspection.


Now how do you take offense? Really. I understand people don't like being corrected, but I didn't say anything to you big fella.


----------



## TheXpress2002

Don't worry there is going to be so much ice and snow this week, this place is going to be a ghost town


----------



## Lightningllc

What are we looking at Ryan,


----------



## TheXpress2002

Lightningllc;1246153 said:


> What are we looking at Ryan,


Right now I see .25 to .4 inch of ice with 1-3 inches of snow Sunday/Sunday night for anyone south of M59. Anyone north of that will see 4-8 inches of snow. The temps are going to play a huge role on what precip falls. 1 or 2 degrees difference will mean the difference of ice or snow. Monday morning is going to be hell.

Monday night/Tuesday timeframe the snow is in Monroe and Lenawee counties and I have a feeling it will trend further north just like the beginning of the month, and once again catch everyone off guard.

_____________________________________________________________________________

For the school girl still playing naughty in the sand box.

5-9 inches of snow with .25 inch of ice Sunday/Sunday night.

I dont think the Monday night /Tuesday system will have an impact on your castle building contest.

:salute:


----------



## procut

I know this is off topic, but since a lot of here are landscapers, maybe someone can shed some light on this. http://lansing.craigslist.org/fgs/2221686422.html

What would he want Junipers for? Is he diging them out or just cutting them out with a chainsaw? Not to mention he says he'll take them dead or alive. Just has my curiosity working.


----------



## brookline

Thanks for the updates sir! Greatly appreciated. :salute: Time to get back down to business. payup


----------



## eatonpaving

*shop.*

*ok guys i will have the keys to my new repair shop on monday*, i need some work, we will be doing small engine repair, and car and truck repairs for the auto repair it will be limited to things like breaks, starters, alternators,ball joints, wheel bearings, tune ups,u joints and the like....most likley will not have any plow stuff till next season, i will try to have hoses and small stuff, its going to take a few days to get all my tools and stuff moved in...i will post a phone number and address once i am in,,,,,,,


----------



## terrapro

TheXpress2002;1246176 said:


> Right now I see .25 to .4 inch of ice with 1-3 inches of snow Sunday/Sunday night for anyone south of M59. Anyone north of that will see 4-8 inches of snow. The temps are going to play a huge role on what precip falls. 1 or 2 degrees difference will mean the difference of ice or snow. Monday morning is going to be hell.
> 
> Monday night/Tuesday timeframe the snow is in Monroe and Lenawee counties and I have a feeling it will trend further north just like the beginning of the month, and once again catch everyone off guard.
> 
> :


Hmmm, guess I should have slept in this morning.


----------



## Leisure Time LC

terrapro;1246317 said:


> Hmmm, guess I should have slept in this morning.


Same here. It looks like the farther north you go the more snow there will be


----------



## Luther

I'm liking the way the next several days are shaping up.


----------



## 2FAST4U

So I'm 6 hrs away because I though we were good till Monday.....boy that drive home will be awesome tomorrow, then jump in the plow truck and push all night. What's the estimate start time for this tomorrow guys?


----------



## Plow man Foster

2FAST4U;1246326 said:


> So I'm 6 hrs away because I though we were good till Monday.....boy that drive home will be awesome tomorrow, then jump in the plow truck and push all night. What's the estimate start time for this tomorrow guys?


Depends if we get the snow! it might just be freezing rain! 
once 1.5" falls im out!


----------



## TheXpress2002

Update....

Start time around noon Sunday

South of 94: 1-2 inches of snow then .25 ice turning back to snow Monday with another inch possible (straight rain will play a role)

96 to 94: 2-4 inches of snow then .5 inch of ice turning back to snow Monday with 1-2 inches possible

96 to 696: 3-5 inches of snow then .25 inch of ice turning back to snow Monday with 1-2 inches possible

696 - M59 4-6 inches of snow

M59 north 6-8 inches of snow


I see the 96 corridor as the biggest headache with the ice. Everyone north of 94 will be dropping the blades tomorrow.


AGAIN there is going to be a HUGE gradient any change of 10 miles or a degree or two can be the difference of snow or ice. 

Event will be done by noon Monday.


----------



## Luther

Sounds great...but....can you have it end a little earlier please.


----------



## 2FAST4U

Thank you express, looks like I can still enjoy winter fest today and get on the road by 8am tomorrow and make it home in time to start plowing. Peace out time for breakfast then go register for the poker run!!


----------



## eatonpaving

TheXpress2002;1246349 said:


> Update....
> 
> Start time around noon Sunday
> 
> South of 94: 1-2 inches of snow then .25 ice turning back to snow Monday with another inch possible (straight rain will play a role)
> 
> 96 to 94: 2-4 inches of snow then .5 inch of ice turning back to snow Monday with 1-2 inches possible
> 
> 96 to 696: 3-5 inches of snow then .25 inch of ice turning back to snow Monday with 1-2 inches possible
> 
> 696 - M59 4-6 inches of snow
> 
> M59 north 6-8 inches of snow
> 
> I see the 96 corridor as the biggest headache with the ice. Everyone north of 94 will be dropping the blades tomorrow.
> 
> AGAIN there is going to be a HUGE gradient any change of 10 miles can be the difference of snow or ice.
> 
> Event will be done by noon Monday.


i knew it..every time i make plans white gold starts piling up.....


----------



## caitlyncllc

I like it. I'm 10 miles north of 59....so I get to plow and not worry about the ice. Hopefully.....


----------



## Outdoor Pros

Thanks for the update express!


----------



## P&M Landscaping

Hey guys, anybody know of a good shop out by Wixom? I'm looking at a new Jeep out that way but would like to have a shop go over the whole thing. Thanks


----------



## Lightningllc

I'm gonna create my own salt shortage Sunday Monday, I hope it snows instead of rain/ice.


----------



## bigjeeping

February billing is pretty crucial because anything billed for in March isn't received until well after spring work has begun!!! Hopefully Feb can go out with a bang.


----------



## Moonlighter

Thank you very much express, the blades going back on my truck today.


----------



## firelwn82

Thanks for the update express as always. This came just in time cause the ol' ladies mom is in town and this means party night. Now I will take it easy tonight.... Thanks again and keep up the good work.


----------



## eatonpaving

*shop.......*

i now have the keys to my new shop........


----------



## Plow man Foster

Lightningllc;1246396 said:


> I'm gonna create my own salt shortage Sunday Monday, I hope it snows instead of rain/ice.


Why not wait til next year?!?


----------



## cgrappler135

Hey guys im looking for a 400 turbo trans for my 88 chevy plow truck. Smoked it. PLease let me know if you have one for sale or know someone. Thanks. 248-210-7530


----------



## cuttingedge13

eatonpaving;1246282 said:


> *ok guys i will have the keys to my new repair shop on monday*, i need some work, we will be doing car and truck repairs


Of coarse you are ASE Certified, have a State of Michigan Auto Repair License and Garage-keepers or Garage Liability Insurance.....Right?


----------



## Glockshot73!

cuttingedge13;1246561 said:


> Of coarse you are ASE Certified, have a State of Michigan Auto Repair License and Garage-keepers or Garage Liability Insurance.....Right?


Im a certified backyard mechanic....


----------



## TheXpress2002

I need a fuel pump changed out, ASAP. Truck is at my shop. I can get the parts. 
734-502-4065

If anyone can help please give me a call.


----------



## terrapro

TheXpress2002;1246617 said:


> I need a fuel pump changed out, ASAP. Truck is at my shop. I can get the parts.
> 734-502-4065
> 
> If anyone can help please give me a call.


Which truck?


----------



## Milwaukee

TheXpress2002;1246617 said:


> I need a fuel pump changed out, ASAP. Truck is at my shop. I can get the parts.
> 734-502-4065
> 
> If anyone can help please give me a call.


If it V10 it get about 2-3 hours to do. Done 3 times before on 01 F250 5.4L and 6.8L


----------



## eatonpaving

cuttingedge13;1246561 said:


> Of coarse you are ASE Certified, have a State of Michigan Auto Repair License and Garage-keepers or Garage Liability Insurance.....Right?


no ase, just state for 27 yrs, have insurance....anything else you need to know....


----------



## flykelley

TheXpress2002;1246617 said:


> I need a fuel pump changed out, ASAP. Truck is at my shop. I can get the parts.
> 734-502-4065
> 
> If anyone can help please give me a call.


Just had a friend had his changed on a ford deisel, said it was right on the frame rail and not too bad of a job. Good Luck.

Mike


----------



## firelwn82

flykelley;1246687 said:


> Just had a friend had his changed on a ford deisel, said it was right on the frame rail and not too bad of a job. Good Luck.
> 
> Mike


I believe only chevy and some doge's have them on the rails. Ford on the other hand are a bunch of friggen morons and put them in the tank....  Stupid engineers..... Looks good on paper... ship it...


----------



## cuttingedge13

eatonpaving;1246683 said:


> no ase, just state for 27 yrs, have insurance....anything else you need to know....


Nope! Sounds good to me.


----------



## flykelley

firelwn82;1246697 said:


> I believe only chevy and some doge's have them on the rails. Ford on the other hand are a bunch of friggen morons and put them in the tank....  Stupid engineers..... Looks good on paper... ship it...


I though Chevys had them in the tank?? Not sure about fords but my friend has a ford desiel dump and he told me it was on the rail and he just changed his two weeks ago.

Mike


----------



## terrapro

All the chevy fuel pumps I have changed were in the tank with the sending unit.


----------



## firelwn82

Well then.... I may stand corrected... I have changed maybe 5 in fords and one in and early 90's chevy.... Well all I can say is get with you engineers....


----------



## 24v6spd

firelwn82;1246697 said:


> I believe only chevy and some doge's have them on the rails. Ford on the other hand are a bunch of friggen morons and put them in the tank....  Stupid engineers..... Looks good on paper... ship it...


Dodge diesels used to have their lift pumps under the fuel filter. Because of having so many problems they moved them into the tank. When I did the guel pump on my brothers Dodge I took the bed off rather than dropping the gas tank.


----------



## Tango

TheXpress2002;1246617 said:


> I need a fuel pump changed out, ASAP. Truck is at my shop. I can get the parts.
> 734-502-4065
> 
> If anyone can help please give me a call.


Left you a message. Give me a call if you still need help


----------



## Lightningllc

Wow it's quiet on here, everyone getting ready for a mess. Xpress forecast looks to be true according to the weather outlets. 

Nothing like pushing 6 inches of cement and gotta love the late winter snow storms.

Well seen reports of it starting at 9 am.


----------



## Jason Pallas

Well, I've pushed on X-mas, New Year's, Superbowl days, Valentines, Groundhog day, President's Day, lots of relatives birthdays and of course Kwanza. Looks like we'll be pushing on Daytona 500 day (missed a few of those over the years) AND President's Day..... oh well.

BTW, you guys can all thank me on this one. I took the plow off of my plow truck last week. LOL. I knew it wouldn't last. The rest of the fleet is still hooked up though. Good luck all.


----------



## Lightningllc

Taking a drive this morning to look at properties and make sure stakes are in proper places got the hilti, it's just like November out there no snow and I guarantee the guys forgot the spots to put snow, couldn't sleep last night I hate the anticipation of storms.

Well guys suns out, frost is on the grass and the ashpalt is warm so I wonder what's gonna happen.


----------



## Leisure Time LC

Lightningllc;1247175 said:


> Taking a drive this morning to look at properties and make sure stakes are in proper places got the hilti, it's just like November out there no snow and I guarantee the guys forgot the spots to put snow, couldn't sleep last night I hate the anticipation of storms.
> 
> Well guys suns out, frost is on the grass and the ashpalt is warm so I wonder what's gonna happen.


I think it is going to be a crap shoot. We will see what happens. To bad we dont live closer, I would buy breakfast


----------



## Green Glacier

Looks nasty on radar
just waiting


----------



## Leisure Time LC

Green Glacier;1247181 said:


> Looks nasty on radar
> just waiting


Looks like we have a little of everything in this one


----------



## Green Glacier

Leisure Time LC;1247183 said:


> Looks like we have a little of everything in this one


Looks like lots of salt 
I am starting to wonder if i should have ordered salt 
I did not order this late in season


----------



## Tscape

The asphalt is warm? You say some strange things.


----------



## Lightningllc

My infrared temp says ashpalt is 10 degrees warmer than the sidewalk and grass


----------



## Luther

I need one of those Justin.

Where'dya get yours?


----------



## magnatrac

It must be the calm before the storm. It's nice and calm outside with the sun shinning through the clouds. If I didn't know better I'd say it was going to be a nice day ! Sounds like mostly snow to the north so I will take it. Wet snow isn't my favorite but I will take it over a 1/4" of ice. I would be more than happy if my power never goes out ! Well off to get ready for this afternoons fun !!!

, shaun


----------



## Lightningllc

Jim, raytherm I got mine at grangers but u can get them online cheaper but don't buy a cheap one


----------



## Plow man Foster

magnatrac;1247248 said:


> It must be the calm before the storm. It's nice and calm outside with the sun shinning through the clouds. If I didn't know better I'd say it was going to be a nice day ! Sounds like mostly snow to the north so I will take it. Wet snow isn't my favorite but I will take it over a 1/4" of ice. I would be more than happy if my power never goes out ! Well off to get ready for this afternoons fun !!!
> 
> , shaun


Same way as the last Big storm!
Calm all morning then that after noon/ night was HORRIBLE! 
White outs and everything


----------



## terrapro

Almost here. 

I still have salt down at some sites from last time. I hate the anxiety from trying to figure how to approach this. 

I really hope I don't get the 1/4 of ice. I don't have enough salt if all the drives want salt especially if it is 1/4, that is alot to melt off.


----------



## firelwn82

terrapro;1247312 said:


> Almost here.
> I still have salt down at some sites from last time. I hate the anxiety from trying to figure how to approach this.


anxiety? It's mother nature just take it in stride. Watch the radar in your different site areas and if possible check out traffic cameras around the areas you service. This is why I keep my sites close to home. If there's is snow at my place there's snow on my sites. Good luck all, here's to an easy push and minimal carnage


----------



## Lightningllc

TCLA;1247219 said:


> I need one of those Justin.
> 
> Where'dya get yours?


http://www.raytek.com/Raytek/en-r0/ProductsAndAccessories/PortableThermometers/PortableThermometersSeries/AutoProST25-AutomotiveHandheld/Default.htm

Fluke bought raytherm so this is the model I have, I mainly use it for reading the temp of my sand rail and dune truck, but my dad loves it for checking if his boat runs hot in the spring, but works great for measuring ground temps for liquid apps.


----------



## VIPHGM

Well i figured i would put this out there... my 05' Chevy 2500 is for sale...

http://detroit.craigslist.org/okl/cto/2224006211.html


----------



## Lightningllc

Little birdie xpress just told me storm went south and we could get 11 inches, Heres what he sent me::::::((((((((((

http://wxcaster4.com/nam/CONUS1_ETA212_SFC_ACCUMSNOWFALL-KUCHERA_84HR.gif


----------



## terrapro

Lightningllc;1247436 said:


> Little birdie xpress just told me storm went south and we could get 11 inches, Heres what he sent me::::::((((((((((
> 
> http://wxcaster4.com/nam/CONUS1_ETA212_SFC_ACCUMSNOWFALL-KUCHERA_84HR.gif


Wow I thought you were pulling my leg when you sent that to me, didn't know you actually got it from a reliable source lol.

According to that the majority of Livingston County is in the 12"-15" range...Thats for Thursday right not tonight!


----------



## Green Glacier

Lightningllc;1247436 said:


> Little birdie xpress just told me storm went south and we could get 11 inches, Heres what he sent me::::::((((((((((
> 
> http://wxcaster4.com/nam/CONUS1_ETA212_SFC_ACCUMSNOWFALL-KUCHERA_84HR.gif


That looks nasty a few days out


----------



## Lightningllc

No I asked xpress that he said there is no storms this week so that is today and tomorrow


----------



## Lightningllc

Friday,Monday. Are a whole different story he said. Looks like we will be urban sledding after all.


----------



## Green Glacier

Well My guest is less then hr away from me


----------



## MikeLawnSnowLLC

Wait so that map is for today? And I'm assuming if im reading it right we are going to get 10 + inches of snow? Grrreeat!!:realmad:


----------



## Green Glacier

OK off we go everyone stay safe good luck have to get employees fired up


----------



## terrapro

Lightningllc;1247455 said:


> No I asked xpress that he said there is no storms this week so that is today and tomorrow


So about the guys that pulled their loaders off site,...lol! Guess they can't salt this off!


----------



## Lightningllc

We will see xpress said it could change but looking at that map, I would have left everything in place, he also is saying that Friday and Monday are gonna be big storms, he's busy putting a fuel pump in his ford, when he's done he will post.


----------



## MikeLawnSnowLLC

dam this sucks lol


----------



## TheXpress2002

I will be updating in a few. I need to take a moment to grab my sanity. Just got back from the shop.

I will say there are going to be some very pissed off people with the next 2 days. Some people that were forecasted an inch may be waking up to 6 inches +


----------



## Matson Snow

*Snowmageddon* Part 2 is Upon us.......Everyone Take Cover....:waving:....:laughing:....


----------



## MikeLawnSnowLLC

haha the sequel!!![


----------



## P&M Landscaping

TheXpress2002;1247501 said:


> I will be updating in a few. I need to take a moment to grab my sanity. Just got back from the shop.
> 
> I will say there are going to be some very pissed off people with the next 2 days. Some people that were forecasted an inch may be waking up to 6 inches +


Say it ain't so, calling now to get all my subs lined up. May be a blessing in disguise, who knows if the old jeep would have pushed 6" of concrete.


----------



## Matson Snow

P&M Landscaping;1247531 said:


> Say it ain't so, calling now to get all my subs lined up. May be a blessing in disguise, who knows if the old jeep would have pushed 6" of concrete.


Got a Call into AJ do ya????............:laughing:.....


----------



## Greenstar lawn

Matson Snow;1247508 said:


> *Snowmageddon* Part 2 is Upon us.......Everyone Take Cover....:waving:....:laughing:....


hell my area got that on the 5th. We had over 6 inches that day


----------



## sefh

It's snowing pretty good down here by the Ohio line. I'm thinking we are going to be in for it. We where suppose to get ice and freezing rain not snow. Oh boy here we go again.


----------



## TheXpress2002

Ok here is what I have....

The latest run of the models jogged this "thing" 30 miles further south than the previous run. This may be true, but may be a hiccup. I know everyone has done the best they can to prepare for anything that will be thrown our way but 1 degree difference will mean the difference of 1-3 inches of snow with .5 inch of ice to 4-8 inches of snow with no ice.

Both the GFS and the NAM models look identical

I wont have another model run until 4:00ish to take a look and see what that one does. 

Who here is along and south of 94 corridor west of A2? Please give details as to precip type and temp.

Edit: I also want to know if anyone has a Kalamazoo observation with that cell just north of the city. Holy heck that is a supercell of snow or ice!!!!


----------



## jbiggert

Nothing in Dexter yet


----------



## timsteinman30

hey guys, lets help each other out. Give you location and whats happing every hour. this might help us all.


----------



## timsteinman30

southern Monroe county by Ohio line: 1:15 small snow flakes starting @ 33F


----------



## Leisure Time LC

Heavy wet snow in Kalamazzo at my mother in laws


----------



## timsteinman30

Southern Monroe by ohio line, heavy big flakes in 15 minutes light dusting on apshalt.


----------



## Lightningllc

Well I think were gonna see snow and no rain judging the radar, damn there goes my Sunday night sleep.


----------



## Milwaukee

Don't see snow expect little rain in Trenton.


----------



## sefh

timsteinman30;1247573 said:


> Southern Monroe by ohio line, heavy big flakes in 15 minutes light dusting on apshalt.


I'm over in Southern Lenawee County and it's about the same here. Big flakes.


----------



## bigjeeping

Coming down steady in Saline. Sticking to concrete. I'm no pro.. but looking at the radar, the band appears pretty thin and looks like it should completely blow over by nightfall. Any truth in this?


----------



## Leisure Time LC

Snow has stopped in Kalamazoo, and it is raining ice pellets, about 2inches on ground


----------



## Lightningllc

Snow flake at us 23 & I 96


----------



## BossPlowGuy04

nothing in novi yet....


----------



## Lightningllc

Flurries just started at my house.In brighton


----------



## jbiggert

Flakes went from large to fine. Coming down steady in Dexter everything has a good coating.


----------



## Plow man Foster

BossPlowGuy04;1247602 said:


> nothing in novi yet....


Same in West Bloomfield


----------



## BossPlow2010

What county is South Lyon in? I made a bet with my buddy and he thinks it's in livingstion county but I say it's in Oakland or Washtenaw county. So just wondering thanks fellows.


----------



## TheXpress2002

bigjeeping;1247587 said:


> Coming down steady in Saline. Sticking to concrete. I'm no pro.. but looking at the radar, the band appears pretty thin and looks like it should completely blow over by nightfall. Any truth in this?


Will shift to the east


----------



## Lightningllc

BossPlow2010;1247614 said:


> What county is South Lyon in? I made a bet with my buddy and he thinks it's in livingstion county but I say it's in Oakland or Washtenaw county. So just wondering thanks fellows.


South Lyon is divided in half Livingston county / Oakland County It also includes green oak twp, Brighton twp, Salem twp, Lyon twp

I've lived here my whole life

Flurring good now,


----------



## Moonlighter

Dry in Pontiac at the moment.


----------



## terrapro

Coming down pretty good in Howell, dusting on the ground.


----------



## terrapro

TheXpress2002;1247618 said:


> Will shift to the east


Is it suppose to stay pretty steady until morning?


----------



## Lightningllc

In a matter of 15 minutes went from blacktop driveway to a white driveway.


----------



## Milwaukee

It snow fair in Trenton so should be plowable at 8-9 p.m.


----------



## brookline

Just started in Riverview. Fairly steady snow coming down.


----------



## TheXpress2002

A2 within 17 mins.........http://www.oeinstitute.org/web-cam.html


----------



## tmltrans

1 1/2" heavy wet snow in Manchester still coming down at a good clip, big wet flakes.


----------



## Lightningllc

xpress
scott
mike lawnpro
Jim, tcla
Cole, Terra

Text me I did a phone update and it deleted everyone, Great


----------



## Plow man Foster

flurries in West Bloomfield


----------



## Moonlighter

Light snow just starting to fall lightly with small flakes.


----------



## Metro Lawn

Eastside - Nothing yet


----------



## TheXpress2002

For those that may question the initial band. Look at the Water Vapor image and the moisture that is going to be drawn in later today and overnight


----------



## silvetouch

everything covered downriver


----------



## goinggreen

Everything covered here in lansing. Snow just started at 2:00pm have about 3/4 inch now


----------



## Glockshot73!

Snowing 696 and 75


----------



## tmltrans

2 1/2" in Manchester still all snow, falling at aprox 1 1/2" per hour.


----------



## Stuffdeer

I need a Ford Plow truck asap. I have 5g cash in hand. Must have plow. Please text or call me.

734-626-0974


----------



## 2FAST4U

Chesterfield is still dry. 16mile and Rochester rd fine snow for the last hr.


----------



## goinggreen

Almost enough snow to plow now in lansing


----------



## 2FAST4U

Update, no longer dry in chesterfield. It's started small flakes but falling fast 28*


----------



## jbiggert

Anyone know what's on the ground in Canton? Have about 2.25" in Dexter now


----------



## VIPHGM

Ground is warm makig the snow heavy wet and very slippery... Snow is coming down at a pretty fast rate


----------



## Five Star Lawn Care LLC

so what is everyones initial game plan here?....what time u thing your going out to plow...do you think salting after an initial push?...lets break this monster down


----------



## Lightningllc

I have 1.5 in brighton


----------



## VIPHGM

hey i just got to a computer... looks like we should get ready to go push within the next hour... looks like rain is right behind the storm on the radar and pushing north... im going to get ready to go out to clear as much snow as possible before it gets hard packed...

http://www.intellicast.com/National/Radar/Current.aspx?animate=true


----------



## terrapro

Five Star Lawn Care LLC;1247741 said:


> so what is everyones initial game plan here?....what time u thing your going out to plow...do you think salting after an initial push?...lets break this monster down


I do not want to deal with the sleet/rain that is possible on the back side of this so we are not waiting for the snow to get wet and heavy. Weather.com says heavy snow from 5pm to 6pm, we will be doing walks and plowing then. If people complain because we were there 3-4 times I don't care it is not their trucks or their backs breaking.



Lightningllc;1247749 said:


> I have 1.5 in brighton


1.5 here in Howell. I have a guy out doing some stuff right now that is going to be done twice by midnight.


----------



## Five Star Lawn Care LLC

one of my main issues that if we plow before the heavy freezing rain comes....once we expose the bare surface is that just going to open things up for .5" of ice that might be harder to deal with than wet snow


What is you guys veiw point on that.


----------



## MPM

about 1.5 inches out here in clarkston


----------



## 2FAST4U

1.5 in chesterfield. It's good packing snow. I'm not sure what were doing yet.

It's 27* out right now and only going to get colder tonight. Low of 21 I really don't think were going to see rain what's your guys thoughts?


----------



## terrapro

Five Star Lawn Care LLC;1247771 said:


> one of my main issues that if we plow before the heavy freezing rain comes....once we expose the bare surface is that just going to open things up for .5" of ice that might be harder to deal with than wet snow
> 
> What is you guys veiw point on that.


I considered that too and decided it is my money and back I will be wasting if we waited any longer. Multiple apps of salt will be spread.


----------



## Lightningllc

That is true if you plow it off it will stick to ashplat and be worse, Heavy snow might be better, It's a call on your part if you want to use alot of salt or use half your plow.


----------



## BossPlow2010

Five Star Lawn Care LLC;1247771 said:


> one of my main issues that if we plow before the heavy freezing rain comes....once we expose the bare surface is that just going to open things up for .5" of ice that might be harder to deal with than wet snow
> 
> What is you guys veiw point on that.


I think i'll let the ice pack on the snow. So I can remove it tommorow. Or I could salt my drives in the morning.


----------



## tmltrans

3 1/2" in Manchester. Just switched over to sleet.


----------



## Luther

Five Star Lawn Care LLC;1247771 said:


> one of my main issues that if we plow before the heavy freezing rain comes....once we expose the bare surface is that just going to open things up for .5" of ice that might be harder to deal with than wet snow
> 
> What is you guys veiw point on that.





Lightningllc;1247778 said:


> That is true if you plow it off it will stick to ashplat and be worse, Heavy snow might be better, It's a call on your part if you want to use alot of salt or use half your plow.


Being a Sunday, I agree on sites that really don't need attention right now.

Otherwise, on the true zero tolerance stuff you need to keep them open by all means....


----------



## TheXpress2002

Update.................

South of 94: 2-4 inches of snow .25 ice turning back to snow Monday with another inch possible 

96 to 94: 4-6 inches of snow .25 inch of ice turning back to snow Monday with 1-2 inches possible

96 to 696: 4-6 inches of snow .25 inch of ice turning back to snow Monday with 1-2 inches possible

696 - M59 arround 6-8 inches of snow


Monday night will be another push. That system will clip us.

THINGS CAN STILL CHANGE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I am being conservative right now until later this evening


----------



## bigjeeping

Thank you for update.


----------



## firelwn82

What are you seeing from the 59-69 corridor O WISE ONE "Express"... lol.... Thanks again for all of the great updates and forecasts...


----------



## 06clarkd

Thank Ryan for your update, ive got 2.5 in whitelake


----------



## brookline

Five Star Lawn Care LLC;1247771 said:


> one of my main issues that if we plow before the heavy freezing rain comes....once we expose the bare surface is that just going to open things up for .5" of ice that might be harder to deal with than wet snow
> 
> What is you guys veiw point on that.


I was thinking along the same lines


----------



## Lightningllc

3.5 inches in south Lyon, plowing hoa's , condo's and shopping centers


----------



## Glockshot73!

2 inches in south warren, detroit border, inch and a half south sterling heights along the schenoor line, opening up zero tolerance, not plowing ones that don't have to be until ice makes its way out


----------



## esshakim

got 2.5"s here in southfield


----------



## Allor Outdoor

I have about 3-4 inches here in Milford (1 mile south of M-59)


----------



## magnatrac

firelwn82;1247802 said:



> What are you seeing from the 59-69 corridor O WISE ONE "Express"... lol.... Thanks again for all of the great updates and forecasts...


NOAA says the heaviest snow will be along the 59 and 69 corridor. No numbers were given but with the way it's falling now I would say a solid 8" easily.


----------



## Lightningllc

Wow when u plow it is slick underneath, windshield is piling up snow, wipers are freezing up, and I just plowed 2 drives.


----------



## PlowingMI

just heard the thunder roll in Ferndale!!!!


----------



## Lightningllc

Just went in intellicast. Well tonight 2-4. Tomorrow 2-4 tomorrow night 2-4. 


That's a lot of fricken snow


----------



## superiorsnowrem

They are calling for 1-3 inches tomorrow during the day and 3-5 inches tomorrow night in Ann Arbor on weather.com. Thats neat


----------



## 2FAST4U

superiorsnowrem;1247854 said:


> They are calling for 1-3 inches tomorrow during the day and 3-5 inches tomorrow night in Ann Arbor on weather.com.
> 
> Thats neat


We need to bring back
" That's Tits"
So yea thinking about heading out around midnight. How heavy is this white stuff?


----------



## P&M Landscaping

Anybody on here have a carfax account?


----------



## michigancutter

3" in richmond/casco area, comming down pretty hard. Waiting for most to dropp before going out to prevent ice build up on lots. I dont want to salt five times tomorrow. Im thinking 1 or 2 in the morning start time. also going to wait and see how this storm move this eveining. be safe good luck


----------



## TheXpress2002

Update:

Bend over and grab the bar of soap!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

6-10 inches north of 96 (Wayne county will be picking up a quick 2-3 inches here in the next hour)(see radar)

4-8 inches south of 96 .25 inches of ice


There will be a small lull for a couple hours then will pick back up in intensity


IF YOU ARE NOT OUT PUSHING YOU WILL BE SORRY
_________________________________________________

1-3 inches tomorrow night


----------



## michigancutter

TheXpress2002;1247912 said:


> Update:
> 
> Bend over and grab the bar of soap!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Well thats not good!!


----------



## firelwn82

magnatrac;1247841 said:


> NOAA says the heaviest snow will be along the 59 and 69 corridor. No numbers were given but with the way it's falling now I would say a solid 8" easily.


YEah I'm going with that total as well. 8 but hoping for nothing more than 10. Heading out in an hour to open things up and then go back out around 5 or 6. Have fun all..payup


----------



## Leisure Time LC

TheXpress2002;1247912 said:


> Update:
> 
> Bend over and grab the bar of soap!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Not good at all, I think I am headed out at midnight


----------



## thandrinos

Just had huge flash of lightning and loud thunder in dearborn heights...


----------



## Allor Outdoor

I am far from Xpress or a metoroglist, but based on what I am seeing on the ground right now, and looking at the radar, I don't see any way that we get less than 8 inches!

Fun fun!


----------



## Keith_480231

Anyone need any help over the next couple of days let me know I am available. 3yd dump truck with 9' western straight blade and a sidewalk guy.


----------



## alternative

Definetely a tough call....start now? or wait till most has fallen, 12-1am? Large lots are gonna be a biatch. 
But i dont wanna put in 20 hrs plowing if we are getting hit again tomorrow night! ***!!
. Im starting to really hate snow (at least these large events)


----------



## magnatrac

Just measured 4" on my walks here in ortonville. The good news is it was light easy shoveling. It is snowing so hard that there was close to a 1/4" that fell from the time I started until I finished. I am not heading yet. I think I will head out at 1 and go from there.


----------



## alternative

The radar looks pretty clean after this batch moves through- maybe at least a nice* lull *for a while.


----------



## Jason Pallas

I agree - that might be a nice window.


----------



## 24v6spd

alternative;1247943 said:


> Definetely a tough call....start now? or wait till most has fallen, 12-1am? Large lots are gonna be a biatch.
> But i dont wanna put in 20 hrs plowing if we are getting hit again tomorrow night! ***!!
> . Im starting to really hate snow (at least these large events)


How much do you have down in S.C.S?


----------



## alternative

It would be really nice to try and sleep for a few hours....doubtful though..


----------



## alternative

24v6spd;1247973 said:


> How much do you have down in S.C.S?


A little over 4" and steady


----------



## 2FAST4U

Just measured 5.5" in chesterfield. Hey more importantly we hit 1000 pages


----------



## Glockshot73!

alternative;1247978 said:


> A little over 4" and steady


four inches here at 75 and 696 in Warren also


----------



## esshakim

easy 6" here in southfield


----------



## 24v6spd

And still more coming!


----------



## Stuffdeer

Anyone on here Service Monroe????


----------



## 06clarkd

not sure what to do here, mostly driveways if i go out and push now then ill have to run the route again when i finish the first run, then again tomorrow night/tuesday morning so 3 pushes in 1.5 days dont know if everyone is going to onboard for that or not all mine are per push i dont do seasonal anymore


----------



## MikeLawnSnowLLC

were not hitting our residentials till 6 am


----------



## asps4u

Just got back in from round one. 6.5 inches here now in Commerce. Commercials had an inch plus on them by time I got done with them. It's not as wet as I expected but it is not fluffy by any means.


----------



## alternative

MikeLawnSnowLLC;1248110 said:


> were not hitting our residentials till 6 am


I only do a handful of those, but same here- except i might sneek up and give each one a push before i start in a couple hours, just to lessen the blow and keep my sidewalk guys from quitting..lol


----------



## MikeLawnSnowLLC

If it were my call I would do em all night but I have had so many complaints about coming during the night I said screw it. Now the customers will have to wait so whatever! Tell you one thing though there is a hell of a lot of snow out there! and blowing too!!


----------



## silvetouch

Stuffdeer;1248099 said:


> Anyone on here Service Monroe????


yes. northern monroe. why?


----------



## Glockshot73!

Going and starting our first runs now


----------



## Stuffdeer

silvetouch;1248138 said:


> yes. northern monroe. why?


I need an account serviced in Monroe. My truck is down, and I have every account but that one covered.


----------



## alternative

MikeLawnSnowLLC;1248131 said:


> If it were my call I would do em all night but I have had so many complaints about coming during the night I said screw it. Now the customers will have to wait so whatever! Tell you one thing though there is a hell of a lot of snow out there! and blowing too!!


I hear ya, its a no win situation- they want it done but right at 7am... More snow than i anticipated- everyone is getting hit twice, starting at 11.


----------



## TheXpress2002

observation reports 

ann arbor michigan all out blizzard 

plymouth michigan white out conditions


----------



## branhamt

Stuffdeer;1248099 said:


> Anyone on here Service Monroe????


Yes newport to N Monroe.

Tom


----------



## terrapro

Coming in for a nap. Atleast 8" out there already. 

Blew out reverse in the 3/4 ton on the first commercial it was on, that truck is going to the junk yard and I am buying another. Anyone have one for sale right now? 

Anyone available to sub in Livingston County just in case we get in a bind?

This is going to be a rough couple of days, already whipped.


----------



## TheXpress2002

snow totals now 8 inches - 12 north of I 94


----------



## Sharpcut 1

Guys have been saying it's packing good but getting heavy to push.


----------



## caitlyncllc

terrapro;1248228 said:


> Coming in for a nap. Atleast 8" out there already.
> 
> Blew out reverse in the 3/4 ton on the first commercial it was on, that truck is going to the junk yard and I am buying another. Anyone have one for sale right now?
> 
> Anyone available to sub in Livingston County just in case we get in a bind?
> 
> This is going to be a rough couple of days, already whipped.


I'm in Livingston County. I have some extra time with a plow truck, but no salt. 
Finished the first run. Not too bad, not near as heavy as I thought it was gonna be. But, it is changing right now from snow to snowish-sleetish stuff. Gonna snooze for a bit, then head back out.
As far as the residentials go, I have done all mine once allready. Gonna charge them 2 or 3 times before this is over. I'm not gonna bust my truck up pushing a ton of snow.


----------



## TheXpress2002

I have reached the foot mark here in canton


----------



## Allor Outdoor

This storm makes the "2011 blizzard", that we had a few weeks ago, a walk in the park!!


----------



## PlowingMI

Not having a good night. I am stuck in the ditch. Anyone near 13 and laser. Can you help? 248-996-2020. Nick. Thanks


----------



## TheXpress2002

Anyone in the A2 area (state street and Morgan)
I need a sidewalk done around 150 feet.

7345024065


----------



## PlowingMI

I aM out. Glad I have 600lbs of sand


----------



## TheXpress2002

In need of sidewalk help in Canton. My guy just went down.

7345024065


----------



## BossPlow2010

I just want this ******* storm to be done.

Why does it have to be this way!!? 
I'm gonna be balling my eyes out this whole storm. 

RIP David 


Dammit 
why why


----------



## Glockshot73!

This turned out to be a rough one, but a big thanks to Mr. Express again, i was prepared for it, expect the worse hope for the best!!!! Finished the first run on commercials, laid down some salt, goin to start resis now. 

Question for any ones who serve HOTELS, do you guys plow no matter what time or do you treat them like resis since people traveling im sure would like there sleep.

Also ABS light turned on on the 350, any quick easy fixes for me to check? Not too sure where to start looking for easy/quick solution there.

Good luck guys, hope guys who are having a rough night things turn smooth for ya.

Chris


----------



## Stuffdeer

I need some help downriver. 6 very small lots. Takes me 12 minutes with my truck. Call me!

734-626-0974

1 in Lincoln Park
1 in Southgate
1 in Wyandotte
1 in Dearborn 
1 in Taylor
1 in Woodhaven


----------



## alpha01

Need a sub before 9 if on Wyoming and warren in dearborn. Small plaza with or without salt. Please call me asap. 2483794261


----------



## Allor Outdoor

Need some help in Commerce, Walled Lake area....truck just went down...

IF you can help, call me at 248-930-4526

Thanks,
Brian


----------



## Plow man Foster

Lightning saw you or one of your trucks this morning or maybe even last night in wixom i think lol


----------



## PlowingMI

97 needs oil pan ASAP. Can anyone help. In Huntington woods. 

2489962020. Nick


----------



## Metro Lawn

XXX quote "Bora Bora"


----------



## Lightningllc

Still going, cleanup tonight


----------



## bln

Hey powerstree, I tried calling you but your phone isn't working. Call me, (248)9825263. I have work for you


----------



## 24v6spd

Dodgetruckman731;1248390 said:


> This turned out to be a rough one, but a big thanks to Mr. Express again, i was prepared for it, expect the worse hope for the best!!!! Finished the first run on commercials, laid down some salt, goin to start resis now.
> 
> Question for any ones who serve HOTELS, do you guys plow no matter what time or do you treat them like resis since people traveling im sure would like there sleep.
> 
> Also ABS light turned on on the 350, any quick easy fixes for me to check? Not too sure where to start looking for easy/quick solution there.
> 
> Good luck guys, hope guys who are having a rough night things turn smooth for ya.
> 
> Chris


 Is it 4-wheel ABS?


----------



## Plow Dude

Had to be the biggest snow of the year so far. Just want to say thanks to Begoina Brothers from Novi for pulling me out of a big ass snow bank I got stuck in.


----------



## bigjeeping

anyone think we are going to get any flakes out of this clipper?


----------



## Lightningllc

Just got a good laugh 14 mexicans with 15 snow blowers doing driveways. Roflmao


----------



## Superior L & L

I didn't think mexicans liked the cold !

7:00pm till 4:00pm. Two pushed all commercial. This one was way worse than "the big one"


----------



## Glockshot73!

24v6spd;1248732 said:


> Is it 4-wheel ABS?


Yeah its four wheel ABS


----------



## goinggreen

sounds like everyone is have a bad day with trucks. Even mine took a crap today the battery died got it jumped and moter woundnt stay running. floored the gas pedal and now it runs fine. I dont know WTF was wrong. so up on ebay it goes time for a 4x4 and a plow. looks like lansing got around 10 inches out of this storm 
Everyone be safe out there


----------



## 24v6spd

Dodgetruckman731;1248837 said:


> Yeah its four wheel ABS


Check your front wheel bearings. If it is a unitized wheel bearing the ABS light could be signalling bearing failure very soon. Happened to me twice,second time I knew what was happening.


----------



## 24v6spd

Lightningllc;1248803 said:


> Just got a good laugh 14 mexicans with 15 snow blowers doing driveways. Roflmao


 Were they all in one vehicle?


----------



## Lightningllc

Ya I cube van


----------



## Lightningllc

Been up since 630 am Sunday hitting the hay til 11. Goodnight


----------



## caitlyncllc

Anybody around 13 mile and Middlebelt? My aunt needs her driveway done. I'm not driving an hour each way to do it....Call me 586-291-1236
Thanks


----------



## Superior L & L

11.1was how much we got


----------



## smoore45

Dodgetruckman731;1248390 said:


> This turned out to be a rough one, but a big thanks to Mr. Express again, i was prepared for it, expect the worse hope for the best!!!! Finished the first run on commercials, laid down some salt, goin to start resis now.
> 
> Question for any ones who serve HOTELS, do you guys plow no matter what time or do you treat them like resis since people traveling im sure would like there sleep.
> 
> Also ABS light turned on on the 350, any quick easy fixes for me to check? Not too sure where to start looking for easy/quick solution there.
> 
> Good luck guys, hope guys who are having a rough night things turn smooth for ya.
> 
> Chris


I knew I/we were screwed when there was a huge clap of Thunder a few hours into the storm!  I made it through the night with minimal damage and only a minor breakdown to one of the trucks. What a storm, probably ranks in the top 3 all-time for me since I've been plowing(2000).

Hey Chris, what year truck is it? My 03 had the ABS light come on when I was getting a low voltage situation(turned out my battery was getting bad and the ABS system is senstivie to it). If it is an 05 or later, sometimes the Rear Diff sensor gets packed with ice and snow and will trigger the light. The other thing to try is what was mentioned before with wheel bearings. The best thing to do is go to Auto Zone and get the tester, it will tell you which sensor it is.

Shaun


----------



## PlowingMI

wow, what a storm!!!!!!!! NAP TIME!!!


----------



## TheXpress2002

Awake for 34 hours, take a shower, eat dinner.......and repeat. There seems to be something missing.


----------



## procut

I for one have had about enough of these big storms. This one went more smoothly for me than last time, though.


----------



## Superior L & L

I think the key to these big storms is being tighton your routes and not over scheduling. Also having some different types of jobs helps. We pushed everything twice by noon today


----------



## caitlyncllc

I'm wishing I had more snow to push. I enjoyed the storm. Nothing broke - I went slow and relaxed.... it's much easier on the truck and me. I make more money that way, too. If you anybody needs a sub let me know. I'm out of Fenton, but will travel a bit for a decent job. 
Mark 586-291-1236
Thanks


----------



## Milwaukee

Lightningllc;1248865 said:


> Ya I cube van


That fun because I am see ALOT Ford E350 and E450 with boxes from Rental companies.


----------



## goinggreen

My truck for sale if anybdy is looking for a good sidewalk truck this would be great. here is the link to the ebay posting http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Dodg...1613925?pt=US_Cars_Trucks&hash=item3cb5694965


----------



## terrapro

caitlyncllc;1249222 said:


> I'm wishing I had more snow to push. I enjoyed the storm. Nothing broke - I went slow and relaxed.... it's much easier on the truck and me. I make more money that way, too. If you anybody needs a sub let me know. I'm out of Fenton, but will travel a bit for a decent job.
> Mark 586-291-1236
> Thanks


What is your experience? You can PM me Mark if you prefer.

What side of Fenton? I am interested in travel time to Howell or Brighton area specific. You can also PM me that info if need be.


----------



## sefh

2 plus inches of ice down here and snowing now. Lost half of my tree limbs. I would take a foot of snow before this ice. I've been without power since 10pm yesterday. Called the power company and they told me Thursday if I'm lucky. 1-3" calling for tonight into tomorrow morning. Oh what fun.


----------



## Milwaukee

Need E47 pump for my friend. 

Meyer E47 but E60 could do.


----------



## terrapro

Anyone else having problems with hardpacked snow from this storm? I have some accounts that have had 4 times the salt app and still won't melt down, plus being scraped twice and apped again 

I will be out tomorrow just for that unfortunately. 4 times the normal app should melt anything but not this for some reason.


----------



## GimmeSnow!!

I was wondering how many salt aps you guys got in january. I just got fired from a job because we salted too much. It was 15 aps. We got so many quarter inch and eighth inch falls though and the guy really wasn't being rational considering he's just over his total cost for the last few years its just the bulk of our winter was January (so far). So when we don't get any snow or make money we're the good guys but have a good season and suddenly we're dishonest and we're trying to cheat people over. 
We also had problems last night. The trans that we just got rebuilt in January lost reverse again. So I get to deal with that tomorrow...... so are we still supposed to get that 1-3 south of 696 tonight? I hope I don't have a full push being down a truck.


----------



## Five Star Lawn Care LLC

GimmeSnow!!;1249395 said:


> I was wondering how many salt aps you guys got in january. I just got fired from a job because we salted too much. It was 15 aps. We got so many quarter inch and eighth inch falls though and the guy really wasn't being rational considering he's just over his total cost for the last few years its just the bulk of our winter was January (so far). So when we don't get any snow or make money we're the good guys but have a good season and suddenly we're dishonest and we're trying to cheat people over.
> We also had problems last night. The trans that we just got rebuilt in January lost reverse again. So I get to deal with that tomorrow...... so are we still supposed to get that 1-3 south of 696 tonight? I hope I don't have a full push being down a truck.


this is why we keep very detailed records of every site and storm...i hate customers like that.

"go light on the salt this month":realmad::realmad::realmad: like i can control the damn weather......yea let me get mother nature on the phone and tell her all this snow really isnt in your budget.


----------



## jbiggert

TheXpress2002;1249046 said:


> Awake for 34 hours, take a shower, eat dinner.......and repeat. There seems to be something missing.


Is that in reference to Thursday/Friday storm? God I hope not:crying:


----------



## GimmeSnow!!

I have records of everything they just decided that's too much to pay for salt for a month. They told me to fix the bill or they are going to find someone else. I told them there was nothing wrong with the bill but I might consider taking one salting off on a day that we salted twice. But I made it clear that I was doing it to be nice and not because of any mistakes. He said if you don't think there's anything wrong with salting that many times than I'm going to get someone else. I said I hope you find what you're looking for. Now I'm thinking he's going to go to the business next door that I do and try to get them to switch with him because they just changed owners and I haven't really gotten too much time to get to know the new owner. So there's no attachment to us anymore with them. So basically I've had their lots cleared for four years by 6am, with no exceptions, and because we had a decent year (actually month) now I get to go find new customers to fill their slots for next year. I'm sick of how people treat me, especially when they want to talk about this crap after I've already been out for 18 hours and had a trans go out. I'M NOT IN A GOOD MOOD! It takes so much effort and focus to be rational calm and reasonable and not get into a huge confrontation. Ok end of rant.


----------



## Strictly Snow

Anybody in Rochester/Troy area have a available salt truck for a site in north Rochester that needs 4 yards laid down. Mine just broke down PM me or call 248-841-5097 

Thanks, Shawn


----------



## Strictly Snow

Anybody in Rochester/Troy area have a available salt truck for a site in north Rochester that needs 4 yards laid down. Mine just broke down PM me or call 248-841-5097 

Thanks, Shawn


----------



## Lightningllc

Well I hate snow 3 weeks ago trans went in a f350, last night sidewalk crew broke a trans cooler line going though snow piles and smoked a trans, blew a transfer case out of a 2500 hd and I broke 2 leaf springs on a f 650 hit a pothole loaded with 7 ton of salt.

Why does nothing ever go smooth on big storms?????? Well talked to about 6 of my buddies and they had problems too. My one buddy had a ultra mount catch on fire and melted all the wiring under the hood. 


And when customers wonder why we charge so much and when they are slow playing, it's because it cost's a lot of money to plow snow.

Sorry for the rant but I'm tired and pissed off!!!!


----------



## Allor Outdoor

Lightningllc;1249511 said:


> Well I hate snow 3 weeks ago trans went in a f350, last night sidewalk crew broke a trans cooler line going though snow piles and smoked a trans, blew a transfer case out of a 2500 hd and I broke 2 leaf springs on a f 650 hit a pothole loaded with 7 ton of salt.
> 
> Why does nothing ever go smooth on big storms?????? Well talked to about 6 of my buddies and they had problems too. My one buddy had a ultra mount catch on fire and melted all the wiring under
> And when customers wonder why we charge so much and when they are slow playing, it's because it cost's a lot of money to plow snow.
> 
> Sorry for the rant but I'm tired and pissed off!!!!


Your not alone....it has been a costly storm for me also!
Nothing ever seems to go right with this amount of snow


----------



## Tango

Headed back out for clean up.....Yeah Snow


----------



## Luther

Looking to hire seasoned plow truck drivers for the 275/Michigan Ave area to finish off the winter. MUST be reliable without fail.

V-plows / wide outs preferred.

....yes I know it's almost March....

Please PM me with your info and phone number.


----------



## flykelley

Hi Guys
I need a weather site that will give me the days and amounts of snow for Jan. I have a customer who is questioning the days we salted and plowed. I looked around the NWS site and didn't see where I could find a daily log for snow totals.

Thanks Mike


----------



## redskinsfan34

Whew. That was a big one. Wet and heavy 8 - 10". Got home last night about 7:30 just wanted a beer, shower, and bed. Had 4 messages on my answering machine for plowing. That's why I put my cell# on my card!! So back out I went. Got in around 9:30. 20 straight hours. I like working but that's a bit too long without some rest. Luckily only got 1" or so last night so got to sleep in a bit.


----------



## Stuffdeer

Tango;1249526 said:


> Headed back out for clean up.....Yeah Snow


This late?


----------



## cretebaby

TCLA;1249549 said:


> Looking to hire seasoned plow truck drivers for the 275/Michigan Ave area to finish off the winter. MUST be reliable without fail.
> 
> V-plows / wide outs preferred.
> 
> ....yes I know it's almost March....
> 
> Please PM me with your info and phone number.


PM sent. LOL:waving:


----------



## TheXpress2002

Heads up.........

5-9 inches Thursday night


----------



## TheXpress2002

flykelley;1249561 said:


> Hi Guys
> I need a weather site that will give me the days and amounts of snow for Jan. I have a customer who is questioning the days we salted and plowed. I looked around the NWS site and didn't see where I could find a daily log for snow totals.
> 
> Thanks Mike


PM me with your email.


----------



## alternative

TheXpress2002;1249580 said:
 

> Heads up.........
> 
> 5-9 inches Thursday night


Fu*k that! 
This last storm put some major wear on the trucks...My guess is many profits from the storm will be goin to repairs for lots of guys out there.


----------



## BBSnow

flykelley;1249561 said:


> Hi Guys
> I need a weather site that will give me the days and amounts of snow for Jan. I have a customer who is questioning the days we salted and plowed. I looked around the NWS site and didn't see where I could find a daily log for snow totals.
> 
> Thanks Mike


Try Weather Underground - www.wunderground.com. They will have all the figures you need, including hour-by-hour history observed at the airport.


----------



## Luther

cretebaby;1249570 said:


> PM sent. LOL:waving:


:laughing::laughing:

You're hired!!


----------



## Luther

TheXpress2002;1249580 said:


> Heads up.........
> 
> 5-9 inches Thursday night


Too much of a good thing??

I hope that's all we get.

My DTN is saying "significant accumulations possible" Thursday night, with "additional significant accumulations" Friday. I can't recall the last time I saw this type of statement from them.


----------



## TheXpress2002

TCLA;1249599 said:


> Too much of a good thing??
> 
> I hope that's all we get.
> 
> My DTN is saying "significant accumulations possible" Thursday night, with "additional significant accumulations" Friday. I can't recall the last time I saw this type of statement from them.


What does it say about next Monday/Tuesday and Wednesday night/Thursday and the following Sunday night/ Monday

Just curious because the storms are identical on the models.


----------



## Luther

TheXpress2002;1249602 said:


> What does it say about next Monday/Tuesday and Wednesday night/Thursday and the following Sunday night/ Monday
> 
> Just curious because the storms are identical on the models.


The detailed weather forecasts on this thing end Monday....it doesn't report any farther.

I don't think I want to know any more than that right now based on your post. 

Dreaming of days to come floating on my pontoon, where my biggest problem is keeping my beer cold.


----------



## terrapro

TheXpress2002;1249580 said:


> Heads up.........
> 
> 5-9 inches Thursday night


Could you atleast say possibly?



TheXpress2002;1249602 said:


> What does it say about next Monday/Tuesday and Wednesday night/Thursday and the following Sunday night/ Monday
> 
> Just curious because the storms are identical on the models.


You have to be kidding me! We have nowhere to put the snow as it is. 

Yeah I said I wanted it to snow 12 more times last week but not 12 more 12" storms!


----------



## TheXpress2002

terrapro;1249616 said:


> Could you atleast say possibly?
> 
> No
> 
> You have to be kidding me! We have nowhere to put the snow as it is.
> 
> Yeah I said I wanted it to snow 12 more times last week but not 12 more 12" storms!
> 
> every 3 to 4 days


....................


----------



## Jason Pallas

Great - we're outta room at most of our accounts again - and we've got 5-9 inches coming Thurs and more after that on Sat. FML ! I can't wait til April !!!! So through with this crap this winter.

I hate this time of year - as we say goodbye to our Northern Friends - the "Alberta Clippers" and say hello to those nasty "Texas Hookers". Storms from the south are never good things.


----------



## terrapro

Was just updated on NOAA...where is the shoot me smiley?

Thursday Night...Snow likely possibly mixing with rain. Significant accumulations possible. Lows 24 to 28. Chance of precipitation 60 percent. 

Friday...Brisk. Snow likely. Additional significant accumulations possible. Highs 31 to 35. Chance of snow 60 percent.


----------



## 06clarkd

Question..... Ive been at this awhile but fairly new to plowsite, i am having a morals problem charging twice in the same storm, most of my customers were plowed at 2-4am so there was at least 9" on the ground, i have two trucks and no sidewalk guys so anticipating that i would have to come back around and do the drives again i skipped the sidewalks the first time, then the snow stopped.. so i had to touch up the first ones that i did bu then i had to drive3 to all the accounts and do sidewalks, so in theory i did most of them once but i hear alot of guys have a clause in the contract for over 6" storms. i have no problem charging the onces that i actually did twice, but i should have started earlier and plowed out equal amounts both times would have been alot faster. Ive been plowing for 6 years and never had to deal with one let alone 3 of the 12" storms still learning


----------



## snow_man_48045

terrapro;1249648 said:


> Was just updated on NOAA...where is the shoot me smiley?
> 
> Thursday Night...Snow likely possibly mixing with rain. Significant accumulations possible. Lows 24 to 28. Chance of precipitation 60 percent.
> 
> Friday...Brisk. Snow likely. Additional significant accumulations possible. Highs 31 to 35. Chance of snow 60 percent.




Yehh yippe we all feel the same way as business owners. Feb 27, 2010 was the last full run event last season. Not looking that way this year.


----------



## redskinsfan34

terrapro;1249648 said:


> Was just updated on NOAA...where is the shoot me smiley?
> 
> Thursday Night...Snow likely possibly mixing with rain. Significant accumulations possible. Lows 24 to 28. Chance of precipitation 60 percent.
> 
> Friday...Brisk. Snow likely. Additional significant accumulations possible. Highs 31 to 35. Chance of snow 60 percent.


If it's 31 to 35 it'll be more cement like Sunday night. Oh well, back to 4-low I go!! :realmad:


----------



## alpha01

Who would think steering for 26 hrs would bruise your hands... ouch!!!!


----------



## Lightningllc

TCLA;1249610 said:


> The detailed weather forecasts on this thing end Monday....it doesn't report any farther.
> 
> I don't think I want to know any more than that right now based on your post.
> 
> Dreaming of days to come floating on my pontoon, where my biggest problem is keeping my beer cold.


Jim your starting to sound like me


----------



## 2FAST4U

Stuffdeer;1249569 said:


> This late?


I'll back him up on the just heading out. He has very lax account that has condos on one side and a restaurant that's only open Thursday thru Saturday. He had the main and condos done but the restaurant to do today.


----------



## Luther

Lightningllc;1249753 said:


> Jim your starting to sound like me


We're a lot alike. The only real difference between you and me is you have a very fat wallet, and I am but a lowly employee on a fixed budget.


----------



## jbiggert

Anybody know a good welder near A2/ Ypsi to work on fixing my plow??


----------



## redskinsfan34

jbiggert;1249791 said:


> Anybody know a good welder near A2/ Ypsi to work on fixing my plow??


Take it to Klaperich. You're in Dexter, right?


----------



## GimmeSnow!!

Ok, so I took my truck into the trans shop. The trans was just rebuilt in January (Broke the reverse band) It's only been driven 2 or 3 times since. The first storm we had it back was the blizzard. My worker said the trans temp light came on and the truck slipped in forward so he let it sit for a half hour and the trans temp light went off. He plowed for 45 min and the light came back on. Let it cool down and then it started doing that every 15 minutes. It cost me a fortune because he was plowing for 15 minutes then down for 15 min but we got through the night. I took it back to the trans shop and the guy said it was fine. The next storm was 2 or 3 inches and we didn't have a problem. Sunday night he was pushing and I told him to take it easy and make sure he uses 4LOW. I even put him on the smaller lots. He said he put the truck in reverse and he heard it pop. Luckily we already had everything pushed once by the time it happened. So when I got to the trans shop the guy is telling me that I need to talk to my employees and that the trans was good when it left. He said he'd probably get around to looking at it Wednesday night. The truck has less than 100 miles on it since the rebuild. The guy I had driving it has been plowing snow for 10+ years and has never blown a trans. He's saying he was taking it easy but I know he was moving pretty fast so I'm not positive. Any ideas??? I've never dealt with trans problems before and I've been plowing for 7 years. I don't know who to believe or what to think of this whole thing all I know is that we've got more snow on the way and I don't have the money or the time to find another truck by Thursday night. And I really don't want to pay this guy to rebuild the trans again if he did something wrong in the first place..... I love plowing snow but I'm hating running a snow business right now.


----------



## eatonpaving

*shop.......*

shop is now up and going,its still a mess but workable. any body need any thing fixed.....


----------



## redskinsfan34

GimmeSnow!!;1249822 said:


> Ok, so I took my truck into the trans shop. The trans was just rebuilt in January (Broke the reverse band) It's only been driven 2 or 3 times since. The first storm we had it back was the blizzard. My worker said the trans temp light came on and the truck slipped in forward so he let it sit for a half hour and the trans temp light went off. He plowed for 45 min and the light came back on. Let it cool down and then it started doing that every 15 minutes. It cost me a fortune because he was plowing for 15 minutes then down for 15 min but we got through the night. I took it back to the trans shop and the guy said it was fine. The next storm was 2 or 3 inches and we didn't have a problem. Sunday night he was pushing and I told him to take it easy and make sure he uses 4LOW. I even put him on the smaller lots. He said he put the truck in reverse and he heard it pop. Luckily we already had everything pushed once by the time it happened. So when I got to the trans shop the guy is telling me that I need to talk to my employees and that the trans was good when it left. He said he'd probably get around to looking at it Wednesday night. The truck has less than 100 miles on it since the rebuild. The guy I had driving it has been plowing snow for 10+ years and has never blown a trans. He's saying he was taking it easy but I know he was moving pretty fast so I'm not positive. Any ideas??? I've never dealt with trans problems before and I've been plowing for 7 years. I don't know who to believe or what to think of this whole thing all I know is that we've got more snow on the way and I don't have the money or the time to find another truck by Thursday night. And I really don't want to pay this guy to rebuild the trans again if he did something wrong in the first place..... I love plowing snow but I'm hating running a snow business right now.


Where are you located? There's a trans shop in Dexter that's pretty well known and they WON'T screw you.


----------



## smoore45

Even if your employee was beating on the truck, the trans still shouldn't have blown after 100 miles period. They should stand behind their work and get it fixed, especially before Thrusday by the sounds of it....


----------



## jbiggert

redskinsfan34;1249816 said:


> Take it to Klaperich. You're in Dexter, right?


Thanks. I'll check them out. Where are they and do you have a number?
Thanks again


----------



## Eyesell

Just out of curiosity, how long you guys plow for the other night. We finished up right at 16 hours straight...needed some long awaited


----------



## MikeLawnSnowLLC

Hey guys whats that site that posts snow totals for the different areas?


----------



## redskinsfan34

jbiggert;1249865 said:


> Thanks. I'll check them out. Where are they and do you have a number?
> Thanks again


 426-2056. They're on Broad St. next door to that gym back there.


----------



## 2FAST4U

Eyesell;1249912 said:


> Just out of curiosity, how long you guys plow for the other night. We finished up right at 16 hours straight...needed some long awaited


15 with 4 more today


----------



## Superior L & L

MikeLawnSnowLLC;1249920 said:


> Hey guys whats that site that posts snow totals for the different areas?


20 Sunday night into Monday then 10 today salting, clean up, misc. Bull shat and paperwork. Most my guys probably had 14 then 6-8 today


----------



## Plow Dude

Eyesell;1249912 said:


> Just out of curiosity, how long you guys plow for the other night. We finished up right at 16 hours straight...needed some long awaited


I left my house at 6:30 Sunday night and didn't get home until 3:00 Monday afternoon. Actually had to go out today for a little bit and touch some things up, after I worked 8 hours at my other job.


----------



## VIPHGM

Eyesell;1249912 said:


> Just out of curiosity, how long you guys plow for the other night. We finished up right at 16 hours straight...needed some long awaited


Well just got in from part two today....

this strom was 25.5 HRs sunday night at 600pm - monday at 730pm then back at it from 11pm monday until 530pm tuesday another 18.5... and everything is bone dry and bare.. to the point where i wont need to do touch any site in the morning except drive around and smile!!.... This storm was not much fun.... but i did manage to reduce my time by 4 hours from the feb 2nd storm... that storm was 48 hours out plowing... this one was only 44 hours and i even thought this snow was heavier then the other storm and there was a lot more traffic out on monday.... but i did just do the numbers i used 15.35 tons of salt this storm compared to 10.45 tons feb 2 storm... So a little bit more pushing then salting the first storm and a little bit more salt and hard packed and icy conditions this storm.... so what were the storm totals or actual accumulations amounts for this storm?? i didnt think we had that much drifting this storm compared to Feb 2 storm...


----------



## MikeLawnSnowLLC

we had 22 hrs straight 4 hr. break and another 10 this morning.


----------



## brookline

TCLA;1249549 said:


> Looking to hire seasoned plow truck drivers for the 275/Michigan Ave area to finish off the winter. MUST be reliable without fail.
> 
> V-plows / wide outs preferred.
> 
> ....yes I know it's almost March....
> 
> Please PM me with your info and phone number.


Gotta love it! Thumbs Up payup


Eyesell;1249912 said:


> Just out of curiosity, how long you guys plow for the other night. We finished up right at 16 hours straight...needed some long awaited


23 then 8 at my other job then 4hrs sleep then 8 more today now another 8-10 at my other job then finally a full night sleep before I do some major preventatives on the truck and equipment.

I made it through this one fairly unscathed for once. Fouled a plug on my salter motor and pump started leaking a bit so I went and bought a new one just in case and threw it on. Sorry to all those I couldn't help out, I had a couple others I had to help plus my own otherwise I would have been more than hapy to help but I just had to go first come first serve.


----------



## michigancutter

Well that was fun!!! lol 26hr totals for this storm. not bad for wet heavy snow, thinking this one was worst then the blizzard of 2011 we had 2 weeks ago. Broke a A frame on one plow and trans lines rusted out on another. Seems like all my profits latley are going for equipment repairs.
I really hate that people think we just get every job done in a minute!! I mean come on theres 10 inches outside most city roads still suck and you think i can just make the snow disappear. Wtf. Then when i give them a bill there like omg you were out that much, there was that much snow that day, you salted or plowed twice in one day. I mean come on.
On another note anyone see the gas prices jump up to 3.35-3.45 today. heard 4.00 by the end of mrach or sooner. CRAZY


----------



## Stuffdeer

Anyone know where I can get a trailer, to tow a 96 F350 home. Willing to pay a decent amount. Really dreading driving it home 4 hours with a 4 speed and no overdrive...anyone got anything?


----------



## VIPHGM

Stuffdeer;1250256 said:


> Anyone know where I can get a trailer, to tow a 96 F350 home. Willing to pay a decent amount. Really dreading driving it home 4 hours with a 4 speed and no overdrive...anyone got anything?


wheres it coming from? i have my 97 F350 with a 20' Deck over Gooseneck trailer that could move it


----------



## TheXpress2002

MikeLawnSnowLLC;1249920 said:


> Hey guys whats that site that posts snow totals for the different areas?


http://www.crh.noaa.gov/news/display_cmsstory.php?wfo=dtx&storyid=64390&source=0


----------



## TheXpress2002

No explanation necessary.........


----------



## Stuffdeer

VIPHGM;1250266 said:


> wheres it coming from? i have my 97 F350 with a 20' Deck over Gooseneck trailer that could move it


Wilmington, OH. Its a 96 F350 Dually Diesel with a flat bed


----------



## TheXpress2002

For those that are having issues with January totals.

This is for Metro Airport


----------



## Stuffdeer

Im guessing I need at least an 8x20 trailer. If anyone has one that'd be great. Calling rental places tomorrow...


----------



## Milwaukee

Have cat 930 for hire in Sheldon rd by M14 area if anyone need some piles pushed back. Text Dan 734 624 2676


----------



## Lightningllc

Wow up at 7am sunday went out at 3pm sunday got home at 6 pm monday up at 11pm nap from 6 -8am just got home doing paperwork and then dying in bed.

Well damage rear end shot in cube truck, wheel bearing in 350, transfer case in 2500hd, replacing all leaf springs in f650 in rear, front drive shaft locked up / rebuild in 250.

Well almost got them all fixed but the rear end , Long day of repairs and plowing, 

Got 2 complaints all of the storm a apartment complex that we buried the cars and a 75 condo site driveways were not plowed wide enough had to move a loader off one job to the condos to do driveway cleanup. I love using a 10 foot pushbox on a 2 car driveway, I had the most fun in years pushing snow halfway across these peoples lawns!:laughing:


Well I really hope the snow slows down these accounts are crying that we are charging too much to try to cut back, And the all inclusive accounts are killing my fat wallet, 


As I said on facebook: (((Hello snow your not welcome back, You had your turn so leave and come back next december, It's been fun))))))


----------



## PowersTree

TheXpress2002;1250331 said:


> No explanation necessary.........


I dont know how to read weather maps, but with your explanation, sounds like we are about to get our asses handed to us again later this week.


----------



## PowersTree

alpha01;1249721 said:


> Who would think steering for 26 hrs would bruise your hands... ouch!!!!


Ive had days where the ball of my hand is rubbed raw from turning the wheel all night.


----------



## firelwn82

PowersTree;1250406 said:


> I dont know how to read weather maps, but with your explanation, sounds like we are about to get our asses handed to us again later this week.


I believe with the low pressure circled tight around us means alot of precipitation and looks like it will linger for sometime.... After the last two crappy winters it's about time we had a decent one. I'm not complaining one bit. Bring on the gold just leave my equipment alone..... lol. All in all I had 7 out of 8 lug nuts loosen up on me. " second time in 2 weeks... I think someone is F-ING with my stuff" Set up 2 cameras on my trucks  and I think I have to replace a u-joint in the front shaft. All in all not bad for a long winter....


----------



## caitlyncllc

firelwn82;1250456 said:


> I believe with the low pressure circled tight around us means alot of precipitation and looks like it will linger for sometime.... After the last two crappy winters it's about time we had a decent one. I'm not complaining one bit. Bring on the gold just leave my equipment alone..... lol. All in all I had 7 out of 8 lug nuts loosen up on me. " second time in 2 weeks... I think someone is F-ING with my stuff" Set up 2 cameras on my trucks  and I think I have to replace a u-joint in the front shaft. All in all not bad for a long winter....


I had to replace 2 rims within 2 weeks on the same wheel because the lugs got loose and wrecked the rims. I replaced all the studs on that wheel and all the lugs nuts on the truck. Have not had a problem since. Cost me about $30 and some time in the barn to replace the studds and nuts...that is a lot cheeper than 2 rims!! I think once they get loose and the rims starts moving around a little, the torque stresses the threads and they don't hold anymore. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## firelwn82

Yeah I already toasted a wheel from the first time. Good thing they were the steel ones and not the aluminum... Still pisses me off though for sure.. I had the tire taken off that wheel and put on the spare on Saturday. Discount tire may have screwed up and not tightened those lugs but I'm going with someone is doing it. Hard to believe 7 out of 8 lugs were left loose and I drove around 300 miles and nothing happened... My neighbors don't like me much because I don't plow for free and they seem to expect me to.... :laughing: Either way I will find out one way or another...


----------



## goinggreen

Anybody know of a truck for sale Must be 4x4 1994 or newer looking to spend around 3000-3500 dollars. I dont need a plow on it now just going to wait till fall for that. 
Thanks


----------



## alpha01

Looking to rent a mini loader with a bucket about 50" wide... for trampled on sidewalk shoveling. Anybody willing to rent me one or anybody know of a place where I can rent one?


----------



## VIPHGM

alpha01;1250581 said:


> Looking to rent a mini loader with a bucket about 50" wide... for trampled on sidewalk shoveling. Anybody willing to rent me one or anybody know of a place where I can rent one?


chets rents those but kind of pricey.... would a large two stage blower work??


----------



## alpha01

VIPHGM;1250658 said:


> chets rents those but kind of pricey.... would a large two stage blower work??


Rochester hills location? Warren location doesn't have one that small. Have code enforcement city sidewalks which city trucks plow over which makes shoveling or even a large two stage a b*tch. I rented a toro dingo w/rubber tracks last storm and worked great until the guide wheels froze over and rubber track slid right off... happened three times.


----------



## TheXpress2002

Very quick update.


Thursday through Friday: The further south and further east your are the heavier the snowfall. This does not concern anyone north of I69 Snow starting around midday tomorrow ending midday Friday

I am seeing a general 4-8 inches of snow (conservative estimate right now with the current models)

Saturday is a quick hit. Models are to crap on this one. There are feedback issues. Might squeak a 1-3 out of it

Monday/Tuesday: Pray and pray some more that this thing tracks west of us. Are you praying? If not we will be plowing ourselves to the MGIA show. (This has the potential of being the biggest yet)


----------



## Stuffdeer

TheXpress2002;1250670 said:


> Very quick update.
> 
> Thursday through Friday: The further south and further east your are the heavier the snowfall. This does not concern anyone north of I69 Snow starting around midday tomorrow ending midday Friday
> 
> I am seeing a general 4-8 inches of snow (conservative estimate right now with the current models)
> 
> Saturday is a quick hit. Models are to crap on this one. There are feedback issues. Might squeak a 1-3 out of it
> 
> Monday/Tuesday: Pray and pray some more that this thing tracks west of us. Are you praying? If not we will be plowing ourselves to the MGIA show. (This has the potential of being the biggest yet)


Thanks for the update. Much appreciated!

My mom just called and said she heard up to an inch tonight, and accuweather says ice.

Are you seeing anything tonight?


----------



## irlandscaper

"This does not concern anyone north of I69 Snow starting around midday tomorrow ending midday Friday"

That is awesome news!!! As always express is the man. Thanks.


----------



## firelwn82

Thanks for the update Express as always great job. Last night on 7 the weather guy said just about what you have been saying for a week now. Never once do I remember a time that the local weather gossipers agree with what you tell us. It's going to be a long week... payup


----------



## PlowingMI

So glad I don't rely on accuweather for the forecasts. They are showing nothing for my area in the near future. Xpress - much appreciated for the weather updates.


----------



## MikeLawnSnowLLC

How are you guys handling the moral of your shovelers? My guys are furious about all this snow believe it or not!! I've had a few quit in the middle of the storm the other day!!


----------



## bigjeeping

MikeLawnSnowLLC;1250876 said:


> How are you guys handling the moral of your shovelers? My guys are furious about all this snow believe it or not!! I've had a few quit in the middle of the storm the other day!!


Well, what's it worth to keep them from walking off the job? Cash = moral booster.


----------



## P&M Landscaping

Bought my new Jeep today, the lockers will be awesome for plowing. So excited to have a Jeep with heat!Thumbs Up:redbounce


----------



## Plow Dude

MikeLawnSnowLLC;1250876 said:


> How are you guys handling the moral of your shovelers? My guys are furious about all this snow believe it or not!! I've had a few quit in the middle of the storm the other day!!


Do you provide snow blowers for them or do they do everything with a shovel?


----------



## bigjeeping

P&M Landscaping;1250894 said:


> Bought my new Jeep today, the lockers will be awesome for plowing. So excited to have a Jeep with heat!Thumbs Up:redbounce


That's too pretty to plow with! Do you got the dana 44?? Does it have any suspension or drive line mods? Can't tell if its lifted..


----------



## P&M Landscaping

bigjeeping;1250928 said:


> That's too pretty to plow with! Do you got the dana 44?? Does it have any suspension or drive line mods? Can't tell if its lifted..


Dual D44's, fully stock.I'm excited to actually have good heat, and carpet! Plus I got a good deal


----------



## Five Star Lawn Care LLC

P&M Landscaping;1250894 said:


> Bought my new Jeep today, the lockers will be awesome for plowing. So excited to have a Jeep with heat!Thumbs Up:redbounce


that is a nice looking jeep.....im hoping next summer im going to get one as my strictly personel truck...or a Hummer H1 if i hit the lotto or somethingThumbs UpThumbs Up


----------



## MikeLawnSnowLLC

Plow Dude;1250920 said:


> Do you provide snow blowers for them or do they do everything with a shovel?


I pay them cash. And each crew has 3 newer toro 3650's and I sually will buy at least one meal if we are working a really long shift.


----------



## thandrinos

if anyone interested we have a 2010 PJ Trailers 14k pound 20' equipment trailer just purchased this past august for sale..$4,000

has mabey 300 to 500 miles on it.


----------



## Sharpcut 1

P&M Landscaping;1250931 said:


> Dual D44's, fully stock.I'm excited to actually have good heat, and carpet! Plus I got a good deal


Please check with the plow manufacturer you are going to use. Some plows won't work on a Rubicon.


----------



## silvetouch

MikeLawnSnowLLC;1250876 said:


> How are you guys handling the moral of your shovelers? My guys are furious about all this snow believe it or not!! I've had a few quit in the middle of the storm the other day!!


Everyone is all excited to actually get a job until it comes down to doing the job. Everyone is getting more & more lazy. I tell my guys up front, You work when it snows til the job is done. If they quit in the middle of the storm, that means i have to find someone else to finish the job in a short period of time; which probably means i have to pay a few extra dollars to accomplish this. That money isn't coming out of my pocket. Employees will walk all over you if you don't let them know the way it is. Employees are just that "employees"....not your friend that you need to worry about hurting their feelings.


----------



## TheXpress2002

Quick afternoon update....



Tonight MIGHT be a salting run. I would set your alarms to check. The front coming though may bring a mixed precip into the area. The air is pretty saturated so it wouldnt take much for the precip to fall.

WINTER STORM WATCH should be issued soon for Thursday/Friday


I still see no change to my thoughts on tomorrow and Friday for snow totals. Timing has changed a little will be around a 10 pm start.


Thursday through Friday: The further south and further east your are the heavier the snowfall. This does not concern anyone north of I69 for pushable snow, should be a salting

I am seeing a general 4-8 inches of snow 

Saturday is a quick hit. Models are to crap on this one. There are feedback issues. Might squeak a 1-3 out of it

Monday/Tuesday: Pray and pray some more that this thing tracks west of us. Are you praying? If not we will be plowing ourselves to the MGIA show. (This has the potential of being the biggest yet) 
__________________


----------



## eatonpaving

*dont really know how to handle this*

my two drivers, one has 3 years and one has 22 yrs plowing. the one with 22 has ran the truck into every light pole he could find, screwed up my new salter by backing into snow banks, ....the other guy hit a pole last storm and bent the side of my pickup on the bed, this go round he backed into the loading dock wall and caved in the bumper,broke the tail light,and bent the side of the bed, truck looks like **** now..... thay tell me **** happens when you plow....its like they dont care......how do i handle this....just the pickup will cost 1200.00 to fix.....and another 1600.00 for the flat bed....


----------



## eatonpaving

*pissed*

looks like ****


----------



## Plow Dude

MikeLawnSnowLLC;1250988 said:


> I pay them cash. And each crew has 3 newer toro 3650's and I sually will buy at least one meal if we are working a really long shift.


Then there is no excuse. They are lucky they are even working. Did you find these guys off Craigslist?


----------



## Tscape

eatonpaving;1251097 said:


> my two drivers, one has 3 years and one has 22 yrs plowing. the one with 22 has ran the truck into every light pole he could find, screwed up my new salter by backing into snow banks, ....the other guy hit a pole last storm and bent the side of my pickup on the bed, this go round he backed into the loading dock wall and caved in the bumper,broke the tail light,and bent the side of the bed, truck looks like **** now..... thay tell me **** happens when you plow....its like they dont care......how do i handle this....just the pickup will cost 1200.00 to fix.....and another 1600.00 for the flat bed....


Take all of it or some of it out of their pay. Yes, to a point **** happens, but if a driver doesn't care, more **** happens. To make them care, make them pay for the damages.


----------



## bltp203

Tscape;1251121 said:


> Take all of it or some of it out of their pay. Yes, to a point **** happens, but if a driver doesn't care, more **** happens. To make them care, make them pay for the damages.


Be careful with that tactic. I worked for a detail shop when I was just out of high school and wrecked an expensive car door with a good sized dent. They took the whole collision bill out of my pay. A family member who is an attorney found out and said employers can't do that, because that is what insurance was for.

Long story short, as soon as we filed the lawsuit, that company gave me every dime back, plus interest and attorney fees.


----------



## Tscape

bltp203;1251134 said:


> Be careful with that tactic. I worked for a detail shop when I was just out of high school and wrecked an expensive car door with a good sized dent. They took the whole collision bill out of my pay. A family member who is an attorney found out and said employers can't do that, because that is what insurance was for.
> 
> Long story short, as soon as we filed the lawsuit, that company gave me every dime back, plus interest and attorney fees.


OK, let them play that card. If they so choose, but their alternative is then termination. You can't just destroy your employer's property with impunity.


----------



## asps4u

bltp203;1251134 said:


> Be careful with that tactic. I worked for a detail shop when I was just out of high school and wrecked an expensive car door with a good sized dent. They took the whole collision bill out of my pay. A family member who is an attorney found out and said employers can't do that, because that is what insurance was for.
> 
> Long story short, as soon as we filed the lawsuit, that company gave me every dime back, plus interest and attorney fees.


That's a completely different scenario as you were driving a customer's car which was covered under that shop's General Garage Keepers Policy, (but technically while a vehicle is in any shop for any service, that vehicle's insurance covers those damages by law) in Randy's case, his employees were driving company owned and insured vehicles, which is their job. Those trucks would be covered if he has collision coverage, but it is also his choice to make the claim or not. If those trucks do not have collision coverage, than it is the responsibility of the driver to cover the damages that they caused. It is fully within his legal rights to make them pay for the damages. Happens all the time here at my collision shop with idiot porters driving both company cars and customer's cars. Damage to company owned vehicles means the employee gets to pay for it, if I decide the circumstances warrant it, while damage to customers vehicles goes on the customer's insurance, unless I decide to cover it myself (for customer relation reasons). All of which are grounds for termination, as Michigan is an At Will Employment State, which means that anyone can be fired at any time with or without a reason. Just my .02 from personal experience.


----------



## KBTConst

At least make them pay the deductible.


----------



## Tscape

Hey, it isn't going to be fun. I had to fire a young man earlier this season for doing a generally bad job and being unreliable. It was kind of upsetting to me, but what made me most angry was the fact that he put me in that position in the first place. In the end you have to protect yourself and your company from the harm that those who do not care enough would do.


----------



## GimmeSnow!!

"Michigan is an at-will employment state"

Try telling that to the unemployment office. I haven't had many problems with them before this year but I had an employee walk off the job and the unemployment office said because I didn't have a clause in my handbook that employees can't walk off the job now he gets 700 a month to sit around for the next six months. If you have it in your handbook then you can fire them. Lessons learned, but now I have to add more pages for all the random crap. 

As far as employee moral I've got it pretty good. These guys understand that I'm working pretty hard to make all of us a living. I'm the first person to start working the last person to stop working and I'm constantly working on stuff between storms. Also they know that they are first to get paid after the bills and I am last and I'm always working on getting new contracts. 

Also if someone breaks something they get moved from plowing to shoving which pays less until I can justify putting them behind the wheel again. And sometimes they get their hours cut and move to the end of the list for the easier jobs like salting. But I haven't had to do that this year. I'm the only one that's gotten into an accident this year. 

On another point. I talked to the trans guy today and he's insisting that its my workers fault that the trans went again. The guy that's driving was taking easy I asked him and the guy riding with him. He taught me how to plow and he's been plowing for 10+ years. The trans only had 200 miles after rebuild, I confirmed that today. Another trans shop told me that if he didn't replace the servo the reverse band could keep going out. I told the guy that worked on my truck that and he said the servo on my truck was fine and didn't need replaced. He said he'd fix it but he had two cars ahead of it and he wouldn't have it done tomorrow. FML. I might need some help tomorrow if anyone is in the waterford area and has some time.


----------



## P&M Landscaping

GimmeSnow!!;1251270 said:


> "Michigan is an at-will employment state"
> 
> Try telling that to the unemployment office. I haven't had many problems with them before this year but I had an employee walk off the job and the unemployment office said because I didn't have a clause in my handbook that employees can't walk off the job now he gets 700 a month to sit around for the next six months. If you have it in your handbook then you can fire them. Lessons learned, but now I have to add more pages for all the random crap.
> 
> As far as employee moral I've got it pretty good. These guys understand that I'm working pretty hard to make all of us a living. I'm the first person to start working the last person to stop working and I'm constantly working on stuff between storms. Also they know that they are first to get paid after the bills and I am last and I'm always working on getting new contracts.
> 
> Also if someone breaks something they get moved from plowing to shoving which pays less until I can justify putting them behind the wheel again. And sometimes they get their hours cut and move to the end of the list for the easier jobs like salting. But I haven't had to do that this year. I'm the only one that's gotten into an accident this year.
> 
> On another point. I talked to the trans guy today and he's insisting that its my workers fault that the trans went again. The guy that's driving was taking easy I asked him and the guy riding with him. He taught me how to plow and he's been plowing for 10+ years. The trans only had 200 miles after rebuild, I confirmed that today. Another trans shop told me that if he didn't replace the servo the reverse band could keep going out. I told the guy that worked on my truck that and he said the servo on my truck was fine and didn't need replaced. He said he'd fix it but he had two cars ahead of it and he wouldn't have it done tomorrow. FML. I might need some help tomorrow if anyone is in the waterford area and has some time.


I call BS on employee negligence, no reason for a trans to go bad after 200 miles of use no matter how hard you push that thing. I would be on his ass until he gets it fixed right!


----------



## GimmeSnow!!

That's how I feel. He said he'd fix it free but it goes to the end of the line which means I have to pay a sub when I should be out making a lot better money and I get to tell two guys to sit home tomorrow. Not to mention all the money It's already cost me in down time.


----------



## michigancutter

I feel you guys on workers this winter. Ive been though 8 guys this winter season that i eneded up dropping a couple of big accounts for because guys wernt showing up or walking off the job. Just unreliable altogether. Was running 3 trucks and a walk crew, now just running 2 two man trucks.
Took a lose on money but now i have less aggervation on making sure bodies show up. So in the long run it worked it self out. Im dredding to see how spring goes when i have to try to hire more guys. Just sick of guys in our state for being lazy and unproductive. just a rant


----------



## Stuffdeer

TheXpress2002;1251090 said:


> Quick afternoon update....
> 
> Tonight MIGHT be a salting run. I would set your alarms to check. The front coming though may bring a mixed precip into the area. The air is pretty saturated so it wouldnt take much for the precip to fall.
> 
> WINTER STORM WATCH should be issued soon for Thursday/Friday
> 
> I still see no change to my thoughts on tomorrow and Friday for snow totals. Timing has changed a little will be around a 10 pm start.
> 
> Thursday through Friday: The further south and further east your are the heavier the snowfall. This does not concern anyone north of I69 for pushable snow, should be a salting
> 
> I am seeing a general 4-8 inches of snow
> 
> Saturday is a quick hit. Models are to crap on this one. There are feedback issues. Might squeak a 1-3 out of it
> 
> Monday/Tuesday: Pray and pray some more that this thing tracks west of us. Are you praying? If not we will be plowing ourselves to the MGIA show. (This has the potential of being the biggest yet)
> __________________


Thanks for the update!


----------



## VIPHGM

michigancutter;1251324 said:


> I feel you guys on workers this winter. Ive been though 8 guys this winter season that i eneded up dropping a couple of big accounts for because guys wernt showing up or walking off the job. Just unreliable altogether. Was running 3 trucks and a walk crew, now just running 2 two man trucks.
> Took a lose on money but now i have less aggervation on making sure bodies show up. So in the long run it worked it self out. Im dredding to see how spring goes when i have to try to hire more guys. Just sick of guys in our state for being lazy and unproductive. just a rant


i know the feeling... Everyone wants top dollar value and (they put there hand out at the end of the day thinking i am carrying around my check book in my back pocket not to mention how annoying that is after we just work for 20+ hours the last thing i want to deal with is money!!) and it takes them for ever just to answer the phone... if they even do answer..... I bought a truck this year... just for one of my employees to drive... to work!! and he still didnt show back up to work to do clean up's after this last big push... (oh well i was tired because i went out sat night and was up all day sunday...) big F'ing boohoo i just want to take the d*nm truck away from him and tell if to find his own ride... Im ready for this season to be over.... I am sick of bs excuses from ppl... i work my a$$ off every day 10x's harder then any employee and im the one taking the losses or last to get paid or on a net 60... Layz employees makes me sick... on a positive note.. I do have a few good ones that understand and i take care of them...

only broke a left wing spring and killed a battery on the last storm.... took the truck to a shop today to do a inspection on the truck to make sure everything was ok and ready to go... and it passed!! everything is holding up and looks good!!..


----------



## timsteinman30

need help with a f250 v-10. My motor was popping while i had my foot in it. I dont mean balls to the wall either. So i was told that my coil boots are getting wet because they are torn. so I told the shop that and they installed 10 new boots and I had 10 new plugs so had them install them. they also told me they scanned the motor and it came back with no codes stored. Mind you my check motor like wasn't on. Picked it up and it drove great. Went out tonight and it started popping again. When I say popping I think i mean missing. Do i have a exhust problem??????Any info will help.


----------



## bigjeeping

timsteinman30;1251405 said:


> need help with a f250 v-10.


If plugs and boots are good I would look at coils and injectors. My V10 was missing and I had them scope it and found a bad coil. I also replaced the IAC, and ran some fuel injector cleaner through the gas tank. .


----------



## michigancutter

VIPHGM;1251361 said:


> i know the feeling... Everyone wants top dollar value and (they put there hand out at the end of the day thinking i am carrying around my check book in my back pocket not to mention how annoying that is after we just work for 20+ hours the last thing i want to deal with is money!!) and it takes them for ever just to answer the phone... if they even do answer..... I bought a truck this year... just for one of my employees to drive... to work!! and he still didnt show back up to work to do clean up's after this last big push... (oh well i was tired because i went out sat night and was up all day sunday...) big F'ing boohoo i just want to take the d*nm truck away from him and tell if to find his own ride... Im ready for this season to be over.... I am sick of bs excuses from ppl... i work my a$$ off every day 10x's harder then any employee and im the one taking the losses or last to get paid or on a net 60... Layz employees makes me sick... on a positive note.. I do have a few good ones that understand and i take care of them...
> 
> I feel your pain. I have my loyal guys but this season laborers just plain suck or just plain lazy and unperductive. I do have one guy that is my milker always asking for a extra couple dollars. I take care of him but damn im not a bank, hell i still have clean up money out there and some of my snow accounts are 60 days behind. But most of employees dont give a **** about anything but there money. Like you said trying to get a hold of them at 12-1am is like pulling teeth from a cow. Cant wait till winters over so i dont feel so rushed all the time. landscaping is a whole lot layed back then snow is.lol
> good luck brother


----------



## MikeLawnSnowLLC

Plow Dude;1251106 said:


> Then there is no excuse. They are lucky they are even working. Did you find these guys off Craigslist?


I haven't gone to craigslist yet. But I'm thinking about going on there and looking have to be a few decent workers on their that are hard up for cash.


----------



## Greenstar lawn

i know its off topic but I helped my Dad set up his Vette at the Autorama tonight


----------



## Milwaukee

timsteinman30;1251405 said:


> need help with a f250 v-10. My motor was popping while i had my foot in it. I dont mean balls to the wall either. So i was told that my coil boots are getting wet because they are torn. so I told the shop that and they installed 10 new boots and I had 10 new plugs so had them install them. they also told me they scanned the motor and it came back with no codes stored. Mind you my check motor like wasn't on. Picked it up and it drove great. Went out tonight and it started popping again. When I say popping I think i mean missing. Do i have a exhust problem??????Any info will help.


BAD COIL. Chasing that on my Explorer it turn coil pack were bad it would BACKFIRED like canon once you go on long steep hill.

Boots don't get torn sound like BS WHAT SPARK PLUG you have them put? IT MUST BE MOTORCRAFT. If you have Bosch in there. I pray it not ruin your engine.


----------



## Lightningllc

Ready for spring, tired of repairing things to get ready for another round.


----------



## brandonslc

The news is saying 1-3 inches tonight. Think it will be a plow?


----------



## silvetouch

brandonslc;1251585 said:


> The news is saying 1-3 inches tonight. Think it will be a plow?


 . Maybe.


----------



## TheXpress2002

Who has reports west of here. A2 cams are complete whiteout have everything completely covered.

http://www.oeinstitute.org/web-cam.html


----------



## silvetouch

light snow downriver..almost a dusting soo far.


----------



## TheXpress2002

12:49 Just had thunder and lightning here in Canton


----------



## goinggreen

A good Dusting here in lansing had sleet around 9:45pm tonight


----------



## Brucester1

TheXpress2002;1251690 said:


> Who has reports west of here. A2 cams are complete whiteout have everything completely covered.
> 
> http://www.oeinstitute.org/web-cam.html


north west of Lansing we got a inch and a half in just 45 minutes


----------



## goinggreen

Brucester1;1251709 said:


> north west of Lansing we got a inch and a half in just 45 minutes


We might have about an inch and a half by now im just too lazy to leave my office right now and check


----------



## Frosty12

1.5" in Milford as of 1:30 am...


----------



## Brucester1

goinggreen;1251717 said:


> We might have about an inch and a half by now im just too lazy to leave my office right now and check


i was to but got back out of bed and checked so out i go


----------



## eatonpaving

*snow*

1 inch in garden city.........................


----------



## A&LSiteService

about an inch on the ground in brighton


----------



## VIPHGM

at least 1.5 on the ground here in Sterling heights.... looks like fluff thought... havent been outside yet...


----------



## brookline

Snow is done in Wayne. Salted lots have a 1/4 to 1/2"


----------



## Do It All Do It Right

Anyone have a start time for tonight's storm. About an 1in in 96 and inkster area


----------



## alternative

Just shy of 2" here..


----------



## 2FAST4U

2" in chesterfield


----------



## TheXpress2002

Winter storm watch issued for tonight


----------



## Lightningllc

Salt salt and more salt geez. Is there an end to this winter.


----------



## Lightningllc

Angelos in wixom is out of salt.


----------



## Plow man Foster

Lightningllc;1251773 said:


> Angelos in wixom is out of salt.


SALT SHORTAGE 2011!!!
You didnt hear about it?​


----------



## 2FAST4U

Anyone doing resis


----------



## terrapro

2FAST4U;1251775 said:


> Anyone doing resis


We only got around an inch in my area so no.


----------



## redskinsfan34

Just over an inch in Dexter.


----------



## Leisure Time LC

I am not doing resi


----------



## magnatrac

We have about 1.5" here in north oakland. I plowed the commercials quickly and the salt did the rest. I only did a couple of driveways. If it gets in the mid to upper 30's today with a chance of seeing the sun this snow will all be gone anyways. If it doesn't then it can get cleaned up tomorrow.


----------



## TheXpress2002

I did straight drives as a courtesy at no charge. A little "no charge, thank you for your business" I figured it would be a good move seeing that they are going to freak when the statements go out Monday.


----------



## Luther

Lightningllc;1251773 said:


> Angelos in wixom is out of salt.


That's crazy....not good for a lot of people.

We have plenty of salt at our "Pink" store in Brighton if anyone is in a pinch.


----------



## Luther

TheXpress2002;1251853 said:


> I did straight drives as a courtesy at no charge. A little "no charge, thank you for your business" I figured it would be a good move seeing that they are going to freak when the statements go out Monday.


Great PR move.:salute:

We plowed many of ours, but all of them. They'll notice the difference once they look around and see their neighbors weren't touched.

All "no salt" sites were also plowed and looking swell. 

Really liking this "beginning of the end" of the season. Thumbs Up


----------



## TheXpress2002

I could care less ahout tonight's 4-8 inches (if not more) because this is what I open to......lets hope and pray this is rain and not a mix or snow come Monday


----------



## TheXpress2002

TCLA;1251861 said:


> Really liking this "beginning of the end" of the season. Thumbs Up


It hasnt even started........:laughing:


----------



## hobbyjeep

Looking for recommendations for a good transmission shop. We have a '99 F-250 Super Duty w/7.3 Diesel. Automatic trans has a front pump seal leak. Since trans need to be pulled, may have it rebuilt while it's out. We're located in Commerce Twp (Milford area)

thanks/


----------



## 06clarkd

hobbyjeep;1251874 said:


> Looking for recommendations for a good transmission shop. We have a '99 F-250 Super Duty w/7.3 Diesel. Automatic trans has a front pump seal leak. Since trans need to be pulled, may have it rebuilt while it's out. We're located in Commerce Twp (Milford area)
> 
> i just had this problem i was told to take it to A plus transmission in brighton on old us 23 north of spencer rd on the east side of the road. they are awesome! i had my truck back in about 27 hrs from when i dropped it off with a heavy duty rebuild, a new starter, u joints, and fluid changes front to back. They built my trans for plowing it works great


----------



## Luther

Still looking for plow trucks that need work for the 275 - Michigan Ave area.

Long hours, big lots, great opportunity for the right people.

Please PM me with your info.

Thanks much. :salute:


----------



## Milwaukee

Have anyone see this or use before? Consider debate to buy.


----------



## P&M Landscaping

Alright guys, what would you do in my situation. I had a sub so a horrible job over at one of my accounts, the owner said 3 bushes were broken, and two landscaping lights. The kid only worked an hours for me before I fired him. So should I just not pay him? Should I just pay him and eat the damages myself? I drove through and it looks like the bushes are just a limb here and there so I may be able to trim them, but the lights are snapped off.... Any suggestions?


----------



## 24v6spd

Milwaukee;1251941 said:


> Have anyone see this or use before? Consider debate to buy.


What is it? Is it street legal?


----------



## Milwaukee

24v6spd;1251985 said:


> What is it? Is it street legal?


I email owner what top speed since it use parts from Jeep. My guess 25 or less. I am sure it street legal just slow vehicle. Still wait for him answer back.

That from early 50's to 70's.


----------



## 24v6spd

Looks like it could be very useful under the right circumstances.


----------



## Milwaukee

24v6spd;1251989 said:


> Looks like it could be very useful under the right circumstances.


That why I am try buy that.  I hope that owner still have. It been on internet for 1 month.


----------



## Glockshot73!

Had thunder and lighting last night in warren too, shortly after, man did it come down. I think we had more thunder and lightnight associated with snow storms this year than the last 5 years. Got about 2 inches in warren, plowed commercials, took care of resis, Salt is working beautifully, took a slip and fall myself at a residential as my client watched me  we both got a good laugh at it:laughing: should have told him this could happen to you if you dont hire me to put ice melt down.

Chris


----------



## redskinsfan34

P&M Landscaping;1251979 said:


> Alright guys, what would you do in my situation. I had a sub so a horrible job over at one of my accounts, the owner said 3 bushes were broken, and two landscaping lights. The kid only worked an hours for me before I fired him. So should I just not pay him? Should I just pay him and eat the damages myself? I drove through and it looks like the bushes are just a limb here and there so I may be able to trim them, but the lights are snapped off.... Any suggestions?


I thought you worked solo?


----------



## P&M Landscaping

I usually do, but this last storm I was without a vehicle.


----------



## Grassman09

Pay him and cut your loses. Not paying will just cause more issues. Trust me been there tried that.


----------



## smoore45

P&M Landscaping;1251979 said:


> Alright guys, what would you do in my situation. I had a sub so a horrible job over at one of my accounts, the owner said 3 bushes were broken, and two landscaping lights. The kid only worked an hours for me before I fired him. So should I just not pay him? Should I just pay him and eat the damages myself? I drove through and it looks like the bushes are just a limb here and there so I may be able to trim them, but the lights are snapped off.... Any suggestions?


Depends on the arrangement you had with him. If you had a written, signed contract with him and he has insurance(which he should) then he should cover damages and you should pay him. If this was a handshake under the table agreement, sounds like you need to pay for the damages(since its your contract) and you could do what you wish in terms of his payment because he has no recourse.


----------



## smoore45

Grassman09;1252098 said:


> Pay him and cut your loses. Not paying will just cause more issues. Trust me been there tried that.


What I was meaning above is that it is ultimately up to you, but in general I would agree with Grassman.


----------



## P&M Landscaping

smoore45;1252113 said:


> What I was meaning above is that it is ultimately up to you, but in general I would agree with Grassman.


Thats what i'm going to do, just make sure I will never let him on another account:realmad:


----------



## TheXpress2002

Very quick update.....

Latest NAM and GFS have 8 inches of snow falling for everyone south of 696

This is not looking good.

She is heading north and may continue to, just as planned.


----------



## Plow Dude

At this point I don't care anymore. It is what it is.


----------



## Allor Outdoor

Plow Dude;1252146 said:


> At this point I don't care anymore. It is what it is.


I agree, I am completely numb to what ever Mother Nature throws at us....


----------



## CSP#1

*Sidewalk route available - downriver area*

Sidewalk route available for sites in Dearborn, Taylor, Southgate, Lincoln Park, and Woodhaven. Would prefer to hire someone with own transportaion and own snow blower(s), shovels, etc. Need to hire as soon as possible. Pay is based on capabilities.

Send me a PM or call me at 248-640-0937. Thank you.


----------



## 2FAST4U

TheXpress2002;1252132 said:


> Very quick update.....
> 
> Latest NAM and GFS have 8 inches of snow falling for everyone south of 696
> 
> This is not looking good.
> 
> She is heading north and may continue to, just as planned.


Headed north like us guys north of 696 might see 8 inchs by the time this is all said and done


----------



## Leisure Time LC

Plow Dude;1252146 said:


> At this point I don't care anymore. It is what it is.


I agree.... We can only do what we can do..


----------



## redskinsfan34

I was kinda looking forward to ONLY 4". Oh well.


----------



## branhamt

CSP#1;1252165 said:


> Sidewalk route available for sites in Dearborn, Taylor, Southgate, Lincoln Park, and Woodhaven. Would prefer to hire someone with own transportaion and own snow blower(s), shovels, etc. Need to hire as soon as possible. Pay is based on capabilities.
> 
> Send me a PM or call me at 248-640-0937. Thank you.


I may be interested. I would need some more info.I have serviced all these areas for the last 10 years.

Tom


----------



## sefh

TheXpress2002;1252132 said:


> Very quick update.....
> 
> Latest NAM and GFS have 8 inches of snow falling for everyone south of 696
> 
> This is not looking good.
> 
> She is heading north and may continue to, just as planned.


What time shall we expect this to hit us?

And once again, Thank you for letting us know.


----------



## grassmaster06

Anyone have a door for a bobcat 763 f series ,i Was moving snow piles and got a lot Of snow on my lap till I got the hang of it ,but never the less I really want a cab with heat,so if anyone can lead me to one that would be great


----------



## firelwn82

Has anyone ever heard of a DUNS#?? I had this company call me about my buisness credit report and they want me to verify information so I can us this Duns # like a social security #.... Anyone ever heard of such a thing? The company is called Duns & Bradford.... Would like to know info on this please??


----------



## michigancutter

WTF!! Is it ever going to stop snowing?? I dont think my trucks can handle anymore. Its break down after breakdown. Had a 9 pin harness catch on fire this morning from a short somewhere, ring and pinion take a crap, trans lines rusted out, blown transmissions, upper and lowers, pitman arms, its crazy how much stuff is falling apart this winter.and thats just to name a few things this year. Now salt shortage, outrageous gas prices, whats next another 12" storm. Is anyone thinking of tacking on a gas surcharge because of the higher prices?? This week alone i spent over 500.00 in gas, for me thats alot.
Customers are going to freak when they see there bills for this month.lol


----------



## 24v6spd

firelwn82;1252260 said:


> Has anyone ever heard of a DUNS#?? I had this company call me about my buisness credit report and they want me to verify information so I can us this Duns # like a social security #.... Anyone ever heard of such a thing? The company is called Duns & Bradford.... Would like to know info on this please??


Isn't it Bradstreet?


----------



## saltoftheearth

firelwn82;1252260 said:


> Has anyone ever heard of a DUNS#?? I had this company call me about my buisness credit report and they want me to verify information so I can us this Duns # like a social security #.... Anyone ever heard of such a thing? The company is called Duns & Bradford.... Would like to know info on this please??


Dun and Bradstreet


----------



## TheXpress2002

WSWarn just posted


----------



## alternative

firelwn82;1252260 said:


> Has anyone ever heard of a DUNS#?? I had this company call me about my buisness credit report and they want me to verify information so I can us this Duns # like a social security #.... Anyone ever heard of such a thing? The company is called Duns & Bradford.... Would like to know info on this please??


Its just like a business credit report- once you get a number assigned banks and other companies use that to look up your business credit history and such. I have a duns # but dont use it a whole lot.

Winter Weather Advisory for SCS-
Looks like the totals for this storm went down a bit- earlier they said 1-3 tonight and 2-4 tomorrow and now its 1-3 and 1-3 ----i am not complaining one bit. 1-3 done by 5am would be perfect, but im probably dreaming on this one


----------



## P&M Landscaping

alternative;1252347 said:


> Its just like a business credit report- once you get a number assigned banks and other companies use that to look up your business credit history and such. I have a duns # but dont use it a whole lot.
> 
> Winter Weather Advisory for SCS-
> Looks like the totals for this storm went down a bit- earlier they said 1-3 tonight and 2-4 tomorrow and now its 1-3 and 1-3 ----i am not complaining one bit. 1-3 done by 5am would be perfect, but im probably dreaming on this one


All I can say guys is i'm glad i'm 30,000' in the air en route to Alabame:redbounce


----------



## firelwn82

24v6spd;1252266 said:


> Isn't it Bradstreet?


ha ha yes yes it is actually... I just got off the phone with a customer named Bradford when I posted this... lmao.... So is this worth the money $549/yr or $899/yr... Seems a little outrageous to me but may be better to by equipment and such with this instead of using my personal credit... Any other info people would like to fill me in with would be greatly appreciated. Thanks in advance


----------



## firelwn82

michigancutter;1252265 said:


> Is anyone thinking of tacking on a gas surcharge because of the higher prices?? This week alone i spent over 500.00 in gas, for me thats alot.


I know I'm doing it for the lawn season for damn sure. If there predicting $5/gal you know there going to do it no matter what..... This is going to kill a lot of companies this year I think. I think it's to late to charge customers now. I know I wouldn't be to happy if I was blind sided with and extra charge.


----------



## terrapro

Sounds like we shouldn't even bother getting up until 3-4am, even then might be jumping the gun huh? Unless you like watching snow fall and waiting for it to hit the trigger mark at 6am then scrambling to get all your jobs done by 7am


----------



## brookline

hobbyjeep;1251874 said:


> Looking for recommendations for a good transmission shop. We have a '99 F-250 Super Duty w/7.3 Diesel. Automatic trans has a front pump seal leak. Since trans need to be pulled, may have it rebuilt while it's out. We're located in Commerce Twp (Milford area)
> 
> thanks/


MC's transmission on Northville Rd. In Northville. Just had mine done same pump seal and had it back in 24 hrs they always put plow trucks to the front of the line.


----------



## Lightningllc

If I'm not mistaken this will be the first daytime snow this season, It has seemed all we had is weekend storms this year??? I am tooooooooo tired to even look at the records to finger it out.

Well I really am not looking forward to tomorrow, Just got word weighmaster will be out in full force enforcing salt trucks and plows. FYI take your wings offffff!!!!!

And don't drive a loader down the street you will get a ticket, I get to fight them in march.

Well guys please lets pray for green grass and Lot's of landscape jobs. asap

I'm off to die in my pillow til 2 am


----------



## michigancutter

so what is everyones plan on hitting this morning storm??? since the snow will be starting around 4-5 most triggers will hit at 7-8, perfect time for stupid people to be on the road. this is goin g to be a long push tomorrow.
off the topic but has anyone done buisness with cranbrook mgmt company before?? just got a bid package from them and was wondering how they are to work for?
be safe tomorrow


----------



## silvetouch

We have a few trucks still down. I need a few subs in southfield area. Route is very tight. PM if you can help.

Route is about 4 or 5 hours... but any help will be better than none.


----------



## Metro Lawn

I haven't been on here all week. Ready to go again. All trucks fixed and 3 spares just in case. Let's see if they get it close to right for a change... rofl

Funny notes from this weeks call logs:

618 calls requesting 1 time residential service (all denied)
37 calls from commercials claiming seasonal contractor quit coming
3 new commercial clients from poor service during last storm


----------



## Jason Pallas

Damm John! Your phone was burning up. Throw a few of those commercials this way if you don't want them. I've got a (very little) space on a few routes that I could fill. Hope that storm didn't kick your ass too bad - I heard you were up at Auto Spring too. LOL - Greg is a hell of a welder.


----------



## goinggreen

Whats everyones plan for tuesday at the show? are we all meeting somewhere?


----------



## IC-Smoke

Finally power and the internet!!! What a pain in the nutz this week has been! Power had been out since Sunday night. I still have a few properties that are off the grid still but maybe tomorrow they will have power. I checked the hours on my generator and it logged 93.6 hours

I grabbed the camera when I came back to re-fuel the generator, but here are a few photos:


----------



## IC-Smoke

a couple more:


----------



## IC-Smoke

Last couple. Now time for a short nap and back out at 4 to push the white crap and then I'm having a lot of captain and coke when I get home for the weekend!


















The puppy having fun in the snow/ice


----------



## Five Star Lawn Care LLC

thank you mother nature for being nice to us for once.

thank you high pressure for holding off this snow for a little while.

looks like there is no way we are going to get 8" thats for sure.....dont see anything capable of producing that quantity of snow on the radar.

im going to igo out on a limb and say 3" max....IMHO


----------



## eatonpaving

Five Star Lawn Care LLC;1252940 said:


> thank you mother nature for being nice to us for once.
> 
> thank you high pressure for holding off this snow for a little while.
> 
> looks like there is no way we are going to get 8" thats for sure.....dont see anything capable of producing that quantity of snow on the radar.
> 
> im going to igo out on a limb and say 3" max....IMHO


wjr 950 am said 1 to 2 inches storm total.....


----------



## TGS Inc.

Its starting to come down pretty good in Inkster, Downriver has had snow for about 1/2 hour now...

NOAA has downgraded storm to 1-2" NICE!


----------



## 2FAST4U

A coating in chesterfield back to sleep till 6.


----------



## Glockshot73!

Nothing but flurries in Warren


----------



## Lightningllc

Holy blizzard total white out in brighton


----------



## michigancutter

a dusting in richmond/casco but the wind is kicking around pretty good.


----------



## alternative

its snowing here now...and sh*t is slick!
I just fell on my azz on a patch of black ice under the coating of snow and hurt myself pretty good...dammint. I HATE SNOW!!!!!.


----------



## BBSnow

firelwn82;1252449 said:


> ha ha yes yes it is actually... I just got off the phone with a customer named Bradford when I posted this... lmao.... So is this worth the money $549/yr or $899/yr... Seems a little outrageous to me but may be better to by equipment and such with this instead of using my personal credit... Any other info people would like to fill me in with would be greatly appreciated. Thanks in advance


Save your money. D&B can get very aggressive on the phone & act like you can't live a day without them, but we've had no problem growing our business for many years without an active D&B account -- and there has never been a problem getting the credit we needed without their help. If you want, I recall there is a way to go online to get a DUNS# for free, but then they make you pay to update your credit history details. Just get the DUNS# so you can say you have one, ignore their persistent calls & leave your file empty. You can always sign up & fill in the history later if it ever becomes an issue for you, but chances are if you haven't missed it yet, you don't need it now.

If you want to start building a business credit history to purchase equipment better, you are much better off finding the business loan manager at your bank and building a strong relationship over time -- and this won't cost you anything! payup


----------



## jbiggert

Only .5" to .75" in Dexter. Anybody have over an inch yet? Canton??


----------



## Plow man Foster

Woke up at 3 saw nothing just woke up now at 5AM there is at least 2" now!


----------



## M & D LAWN

Anyone know how much at 75 and west rd


----------



## alternative

Looks like its just about done--?? just under an inch..maybe salt only today?


----------



## firelwn82

BBSnow;1252974 said:


> You can always sign up & fill in the history later if it ever becomes an issue for you, but chances are if you haven't missed it yet, you don't need it now.
> If you want to start building a business credit history to purchase equipment better, you are much better off finding the business loan manager at your bank and building a strong relationship over time -- and this won't cost you anything! payup


This is exactly what I was thinking. Why should I pay a ton of money just to have business credit....


----------



## Superior L & L

Yahooooo, no plowing for us today ! full salt run and looks like its wrapping up. So glad we didnt get what they were calling for. Finally we got less than forcasted instead of the usual 3-6 and we get 11"


----------



## TGS Inc.

2-4" Plus blowing and drifting


----------



## TGS Inc.

M & D LAWN;1253005 said:


> Anyone know how much at 75 and west rd


2-4" plus blowing and drifting


----------



## 2FAST4U

alternative;1253027 said:


> Looks like its just about done--?? just under an inch..maybe salt only today?


2 plus in HT and still snowing. Don't think were done today yet


----------



## procut

Superior L & L;1253065 said:


> Yahooooo, no plowing for us today ! full salt run and looks like its wrapping up. So glad we didnt get what they were calling for. Finally we got less than forcasted instead of the usual 3-6 and we get 11"


Tell me about it. I was actually relieved that it was just a salting.


----------



## Milwaukee

M & D LAWN;1253005 said:


> Anyone know how much at 75 and west rd


2 inches

That where I live.


----------



## michigancutter

3" in richmond/casco area but melting right now. calcium worked great today, wont have to rehit lots tonight


----------



## magnatrac

Not a bad day today. Well I guess for a day time snow ! We ended up with a couple inches and when added to yesterdays snow it was enough to plow everything. It sure felt like it took a long time to get done though. Maybe because the sun was out and melting the snow as fast as we could plow it ! Nothing broke today other than my wallet. $ 3.45 for gas wasn't plesent when filling up. These gas prices are climbing WAY faster than I ever remember. Without getting into my political views it's time to make a glass factory:laughing: Anyways it looks like a salt run atleast tomorrow night and rain for monday? I guess this month turned out to be decent after all.

, shaun


----------



## brookline

What a nicw day to plow and salt. Loved plowing lots later in the day that were melting and making salt pointless. Couple resi complaints as to where are your guys until I let them know it didn't start snowing until 5am and we couldn't start anything until much later compared to the other storms this year. Gotta love plowing on a sunny day though. Lets see what monday brings...


----------



## grassmaster06

What a great Day, nothing broke !we Need rain monday so the Grass can grow


----------



## eatonpaving

*repair*

after all the snow, whats broke...i need some repair work for the shop....what you guys got......randy 1734-524-0597


----------



## Tscape

I just quit listening to anybody who thinks they know what is going to happen with the weather. There is no such thing as an accurate forecast, lucky is the best you can hope for. And that just doesn't ever help.


----------



## Plow Dude

I think the Plymouth-Canton area had less then 2". Some lots still had bare pavement. A far cry from the 4-6 they were predicting.


----------



## eatonpaving

Plow Dude;1253528 said:


> I think the Plymouth-Canton area had less then 2". Some lots still had bare pavement. A far cry from the 4-6 they were predicting.


kohls in canton ha 1 inch, i am so glad they missed it this time.......


----------



## Leisure Time LC

What a GREAT day today, Nothing broke and no labor except me. Salted everything twice and everthing was wet by noon. 

Now a repeat for tomorrow


----------



## Leisure Time LC

Who is going to the MGIA show next week? We need to set something up after the show. It looks like no snow is in the forecast and lets get together for a cocktail or several..........

Was anything decided on a place..


----------



## eatonpaving

Leisure Time LC;1253550 said:


> What a GREAT day today, Nothing broke and no labor except me. Salted everything twice and everthing was wet by noon.
> 
> Now a repeat for tomorrow


i seen that nice chevy on cherry hill this morning....i was thinking about truck jacking you and leaving you a dump truck......


----------



## Leisure Time LC

eatonpaving;1253555 said:


> i seen that nice chevy on cherry hill this morning....i was thinking about truck jacking you and leaving you a dump truck......


That would have been fine as long as you left me something in return. That truck purrs like a kitten... I like driving it better than my 2008. It might become my daily driver.Thumbs Up


----------



## VIPHGM

Leisure Time LC;1253554 said:


> Who is going to the MGIA show next week? We need to set something up after the show. It looks like no snow is in the forecast and lets get together for a cocktail or several..........
> 
> Was anything decided on a place..


Well lets start with this...

What day is Everyone planning on going to the show? Tuesday or Wednesday or both?

Anywhere around there (Novi Area) I am open too after the show either day...


----------



## Superior L & L

Now these are some plowing machines !


----------



## Lightningllc

What ever day it doesnt snow, the mgia invites snow storms.

Buffalo wild wings is the best choice for a large group and underage adults.

The 1st is always the best day.


----------



## Lightningllc

Xpress u ok, couldn't get ahold of u all day. Everything ok you always call back.


----------



## P&M Landscaping

Lightningllc;1253640 said:


> Xpress u ok, couldn't get ahold of u all day. Everything ok you always call back.


Good to see it you all made it through the storm, although being down here with 75 degree temps is niceThumbs Up! However the guy I bought that Jeep from decided he needed cash now and returned my deposit and sold that white Jeep from underneath me. So i'm back to looking.....


----------



## VIPHGM

Lightningllc;1253606 said:


> What ever day it doesnt snow, the mgia invites snow storms.
> 
> Buffalo wild wings is the best choice for a large group and underage adults.
> 
> The 1st is always the best day.


Sounds good to me!!!


----------



## Green Glacier

Lightningllc;1253606 said:


> What ever day it doesnt snow, the mgia invites snow storms.
> 
> Buffalo wild wings is the best choice for a large group and underage adults.
> 
> The 1st is always the best day.


is this a private party or is anyone invited


----------



## Lightningllc

Well hooters is good too, right next door to bw3


----------



## brandonslc

Is anyone selling a push box for a backhoe? Or know anyone that has one for sale? I need 3 atleast 
12'+ ASAP. Thanks!


----------



## Plow man Foster

Tscape;1253503 said:


> I just quit listening to anybody who thinks they know what is going to happen with the weather. There is no such thing as an accurate forecast, lucky is the best you can hope for. And that just doesn't ever help.


*HELL YEAH!!!!!*



P&M Landscaping;1253666 said:


> Good to see it you all made it through the storm, although *being down here with 75 degree temps is nice*Thumbs Up! However the guy I bought that Jeep from decided he needed cash now and returned my deposit and sold that white Jeep from underneath me. So i'm back to looking.....


Why are you on plowsite if its 75* outside?!?!?!?!?!??!
ENJOY the weather while u can!


----------



## JK-Plow

My neighbor contracted with a guy to plow for the season (pre-pay) and let him know when he was going to be out of state. He plowed a few small storms, then when the storms earlier this month arrived, he stopped plowing. My neighbors daughter moved in to watch the home, so she was snowed in at the home. When I figured out the guy wasn't going to plow her out, the snow had been run over enough for her to get out. This last storm I plowed her out.  Thats when I found out her father paid ahead of time for the season.(I assumed the plower hadn't gotten paid as to why he didn't plow). Now I come home at 10 pm and see the drive was plowed( the inch of snow). Looks like the parents are coming home and he is trying to cover up his tracks of not plowing. I know the guy was plowing another drive of an elderly couple (who's son is a cop for the community), and he came around to plow that drive during the storms. The daughter called the plow driver several times, but he did not respond.:realmad: Very obvious he was looking for money with little work, by going after the elderly. Found another home where the owner is away and is marked to have the drive plowed. Must be the same guy.

I'm sure my neighbor will talk with the other neighbor who has the son that is a cop.:realmad: Also don't think he will have a license to plow in the township much longer after his workmanship this year.


----------



## M & D LAWN

Coating from Dearborn to Downriver.


----------



## Lightningllc

Nice lite salting this morning, Dusting to a 1/4 inch $$$$$ payuppayup


----------



## Leisure Time LC

Salted all the opens this morning. 1/4 to half inch in westland/garden city this morning... love easy money


----------



## magnatrac

Just a very light dusting here in north oakland. I didn't even leave the house to check on stuff. Yesterdays salt can take care of what fell up here. Looks like we should get atleast a salting in tonight.


----------



## 2FAST4U

Nothing here in chesterfield, it is lighting snowing right now. Not looking forward to hours of paperwork today!!!!!!


----------



## CJSLAWNSERVICE

Ok So get together For MGIA ... Wednesday 3 Pm at Buffalo WIlds Wings Novi 43375 12 mile rd novi 48375 

Directions from The Suburban Showplace( Former Rock Financial or Novi Expo Center ) 

Turn right ( west ) out of the show to Beck Road . Right on Beck Rd (north ) to 12 mile. Turn Right , approx 1.5 miles to 12 Mile Crossing Complex( Fountain Walk ) and its on the south side facing the freeway. 

Hopefully alot of people can make it out !


----------



## Milwaukee

CJSLAWNSERVICE;1254140 said:


> Ok So get together For MGIA ... Wednesday 3 Pm at Buffalo WIlds Wings Novi 43375 12 mile rd novi 48375
> 
> Directions from The Suburban Showplace( Former Rock Financial or Novi Expo Center )
> 
> Turn right ( west ) out of the show to Beck Road . Right on Beck Rd (north ) to 12 mile. Turn Right , approx 1.5 miles to 12 Mile Crossing Complex( Fountain Walk ) and its on the south side facing the freeway.
> 
> Hopefully alot of people can make it out !


Done it on facebook.


----------



## firelwn82

magnatrac;1254073 said:


> Just a very light dusting here in north oakland. I didn't even leave the house to check on stuff. Yesterdays salt can take care of what fell up here. Looks like we should get atleast a salting in tonight.


I only salted this am cause Im at the station until 3 and then out dept banquet is tonight... No way am I going out in the morning or even early afternoon after tonight... I will however go push all of my residentials because after this run I'm sure there will be enough accumulated that nobody is going to give me grief about it..


----------



## Do It All Do It Right

Anyone have best case scenario or the worst case scenario predictions for monday?


----------



## BossPlow2010

Do It All Do It Right;1254492 said:


> Anyone have best case scenario or the worst case scenario predictions for monday?


Best case: We get like 7" of snow! This would be great! 
Worst case: It's all rain I realy hope it's all snow.


----------



## Superior L & L

COMING DOWN LIKE A SOB RIGHT NOW ! In Grand Blanc right now


----------



## 2FAST4U

Not quite an SOB in chesterfield but its got a coating on everything!!! Salt run? I think so.


----------



## terrapro

Going out to salt and blow off walks right now. Backpack blower is great for this stuff.


----------



## VIPHGM

well just starting to dust over and cover some things but not all.... debating if i want to go pre salt/ salt enough for the night on some of my sites that are open right now....


----------



## Milwaukee

Fell on park lot between sidewalk at Sprint in Woodhaven. Hurt my hip so bad. It was black pavement it wet but very slippery. 

I hope you salt lots to keep from people fall and hurt.


----------



## Lightningllc

Snow reports " flint 2 inches. Romulus .4. Looks like a salting tonight, fun fun going out at 3 am. My grocery stores and strip malls got salted this morning so they look decent considering it snowed all day.


----------



## moosey

Anyone have a report on what lots n drives look like in Troy/Bloomfield/West Bloomfield area.


----------



## Lightningllc

Bet there covered, has anyone ever gone back and read page 1 of forum it's crazy how the winters go, back in the beginning of 05 people were *****ing about working too much, funny how we all get burned out and we still continue to do it year after year.


----------



## Green Glacier

Anyone know where to bye salt in annarbor at this time of night


----------



## Plow man Foster

moosey;1254695 said:


> Anyone have a report on what lots n drives look like in Troy/Bloomfield/West Bloomfield area.


In westbloomfield driveways are all covered with about a quarter or half an inch.....


----------



## Luther

Green Glacier;1254711 said:


> Anyone know where to bye salt in annarbor at this time of night


Is Wolverine not open?


----------



## Lightningllc

Nice light salting again, The temp is 34 and drizzling out, Gonna rain today and melt it off.

Looking at the long range forecast it is warm for the next week, Maybe spring is getting closerxysport



MGIA


----------



## Luther

I agree, it was.

I'm also ready for a break...

Maybe most just blew this morning it off? Sure saw a but load of nasty looking properties out there.


----------



## Leisure Time LC

TCLA;1254973 said:


> I agree, it was.
> 
> I'm also ready for a break...
> 
> Sure saw a but load of nasty looking properties out there.


I went out at 5 and salted churches and the opens today. payuppayup

Now time for some sleep and not having to worry about getting up every 2 hours and looking outside..


----------



## magnatrac

I only had one job to salt this morning . It had an inch of fluffy snow on it. I wasn't going to mess anything else due to the temps and rain on the way. This was a weid little snow though. Yesterday we had a dustuing (on untreated pavement) that melted on its own. Then the snow that fell yesterday / last night was 2 1/2" on my gravel driveway and any where from 1" to nothing on even my untreated lots. I guess that what happens this time of year. With the sun getting higher in the sky everything is slowly warming up. It's getting to that time of year where we will have to work fast or loose out to it melting on it own !!! It does look like this week will be slow ,but then again last week was supposed to be quiet too.

, shaun


----------



## Leisure Time LC

Green Glacier;1254711 said:


> Anyone know where to bye salt in annarbor at this time of night


Michigan Greenscapes in Ypsi is always open during storms and just a phone call away when they are not there. Great people there


----------



## Leisure Time LC

Who is going to the Weingartz Steak fry om March 16th in Farmington Hills?


----------



## stanky

TCLA;1254973 said:


> I agree, it was.
> 
> I'm also ready for a break...
> 
> Maybe most just blew this morning it off? Sure saw a but load of nasty looking properties out there.


 BTW Jim thank-you for the compliant yesterday! Mark


----------



## Plow Dude

Leisure Time LC;1255143 said:


> Who is going to the Weingartz Steak fry om March 16th in Farmington Hills?


I'll be there, although I don't normally do much business with them. I went last year and it was pretty good. Do you have to register online?


----------



## bigjeeping

Did anyone hear that Weingartz is coming to Ann Arbor?

http://www.annarbor.com/business-review/weingartz-expanding-into-ann-arbor-market-after-buying-ex-harley-davidson-store-on-jackson-road/


----------



## jbiggert

bigjeeping;1255205 said:


> Did anyone hear that Weingartz is coming to Ann Arbor?
> 
> http://www.annarbor.com/business-review/weingartz-expanding-into-ann-arbor-market-after-buying-ex-harley-davidson-store-on-jackson-road/


First I heard of it. Thats gonna be great to have one on this side of town.


----------



## Lightningllc

I still will not shop there, there service sucks and so do there prices.


----------



## newhere

Lightningllc;1255330 said:


> I still will not shop there, there service sucks and so do there prices.


I'm going to have to agree with you. I would rather not see them branch out, that just makes it harder for the guys that do have good service.


----------



## eatonpaving

*sleep..............*

got a good 9 hrs today, now i will be up all night....will be at the shop, if you need something repaired give me a call.......1734-674-5822


----------



## Green Glacier

Leisure Time LC;1255056 said:


> Michigan Greenscapes in Ypsi is always open during storms and just a phone call away when they are not there. Great people there


Thanks for the info and reply


----------



## TheXpress2002

I will not be around this week as I need to catch up on life.

Take the opportunity this week to get your equipment ready. This week is quiet. The first salting opportunity does not come until Saturday/Sunday timeframe with an ice storm. Winter returns again with a vengeance on the 9th, and heads up after that all hell breaks loose.


----------



## IC-Smoke

Anyone see WILX tonight? the power outage footage was taken just down the road from my parents. I turned around to get the photo:

www.wilx.com

http://www.wilx.com/home/headlines/600_People_Live_A_Week_Without_Power_117023168.html


----------



## grassmaster06

If anyone has A controller controller for a Unimount for sale let me know


----------



## Glockshot73!

This was talked about on here recently, the digital point and shoot temperature readers are on sale at Sears Essentials at 10 Mile Road and Ryan in Warren, they are having a total store sale because they are turning it back into a K-Mart, all the Craftsman tools are on sale and appliances and electronics (pretty much everything), i walked out with quite a few things today everything i got was 40 or more percent off. The Temp reader was reguarly 50 bucks and got it for 23, works great.

Chris


----------



## HTLC

*Brickman*

Hey, why is Brickman trying to get contractors for Chase Banks in Metro Detroit this late in the game?? Is some funny business happening???


----------



## Superior L & L

HTLC;1255649 said:


> Hey, why is Brickman trying to get contractors for Chase Banks in Metro Detroit this late in the game?? Is some funny business happening???


Brickman or BFS ?


----------



## HTLC

Superior L & L;1255656 said:


> Brickman or BFS ?


BFS Brickman its all the same. But yes


----------



## Superior L & L

HTLC;1255659 said:


> BFS Brickman its all the same. But yes


BFS is totally separate to Brickman. I know my local Brickman contact said they would not even take some of the BFS sites offered to them !


----------



## HTLC

Superior L & L;1255669 said:


> BFS is totally separate to Brickman. I know my local Brickman contact said they would not even take some of the BFS sites offered to them !


Brickman has the contract for Chase Banks, which ever you wish to call it, I just thought it was funny that they where looking for contractors this late in the game....

Doesn't BFS= Brickman Facility Solutions??.


----------



## VIPHGM

Superior L & L;1255669 said:


> BFS is totally separate to Brickman. I know my local Brickman contact said they would not even take some of the BFS sites offered to them !


What does BFS stand for?


----------



## Green Glacier

TheXpress2002;1255553 said:


> I will not be around this week as I need to catch up on life.
> 
> Take the opportunity this week to get your equipment ready. This week is quiet. The first salting opportunity does not come until Saturday/Sunday timeframe with an ice storm. Winter returns again with a vengeance on the 9th, and heads up after that all hell breaks loose.


Thanks for the update Xpress :waving:
He has helped me termendusly
hes the best i have seen lately just my 2 cent


----------



## Metro Lawn

VIPHGM;1255678 said:


> What does BFS stand for?


Brickman Facility Services


----------



## VIPHGM

Metro Lawn;1255686 said:


> Brickman Facility Services


So is it owned and operated from "The Brickman Group" or is it an entirely different company? Like USM, Springwise, and other facility manangement groups? Does this one actually put all the contracts together for "the Brickman Group"? then just distribute them evenly between all there locations?


----------



## 06clarkd

You deserve to have some life too mr express, enjoy it! thank you muchly for the updates!


----------



## Lightningllc

thank you xpress for all you do for us!!!!


----------



## smoore45

thanks Xpress again I think I'm gonna try to go snowmobiling later this since it will be quiet. I'll make sure I'm back on the 9th!


----------



## terrapro

Thanks Ryan, we appreciate you.


----------



## Lightningllc

BFS is Brickman Facility Services, They have expanded into full building service, Including cleaning, maintenance and house keeping.


----------



## TGS Inc.

HTLC;1255649 said:


> Hey, why is Brickman trying to get contractors for Chase Banks in Metro Detroit this late in the game?? Is some funny business happening???


I am involved with this situation and would love to hear what locations you are referrering to....What areas???

There are some MAJOR ISSUES going on....

Contractors bailing from many issues...


----------



## TGS Inc.

Superior L & L;1255669 said:


> BFS is totally separate to Brickman. I know my local Brickman contact said they would not even take some of the BFS sites offered to them !


BFS and Brickman are one in the same....


----------



## terrapro

It got icy out all of a sudden. Any one else go out?


----------



## VIPHGM

ya just got back in.... went to check on some lots that didnt get serviced yesterday... one had a lot of slush on it and was pretty icy.... so i scraped some slush and laid a little salt... everything else seemed to be ok.. just very wet...


----------



## terrapro

Around 7am here everything just iced up. I was out at 5 to check stuff and everything was just wet but the sun came up and all of a sudden boom ice.


----------



## newhere

I just got a call for ice on the walks. I thought I was being nice buy not wacking them with one more salting this month but now I look like a clown.


----------



## Superior L & L

Slicker than snot out here. Everything turned to ice about 6:00am. Will be wrapping up a full run within the hour


----------



## cuttingedge13

Yep, Just got a call for salt @ Pontiac Trail & Wixom Rd.


----------



## Stuffdeer

33 and 34 degrees in Southgate, MI. 

No salt here, everything is still wet.


----------



## redskinsfan34

Stuffdeer;1256038 said:


> 33 and 34 degrees in Southgate, MI.
> 
> No salt here, everything is still wet.


Same in Dexter and Chelsea. Just wet.


----------



## Leisure Time LC

Just wet in Westland. No ice as of now


----------



## TheXpress2002

If anyone is having issues with billing. I will take PM's only and can lend a hand with records. I will check nightly for the next couple of nights.


----------



## Allor Outdoor

Wow...lots of ice. Lots of untreated lots!


----------



## Leisure Time LC

Just wet in Westland. No ice as of now


----------



## Jason Pallas

So nice not to see in the forecast - for once this winter! I need a break.


----------



## Matson Snow

TheXpress2002;1256055 said:


> If anyone is having issues with billing. I will take PM's only and can lend a hand with records. I will check nightly for the next couple of nights.


Wow!!!....You forecast the Weather and Now you do Billing advice.....Ryan, Im having a Plumbing issue in my House...Can you help Out?????......:laughing::laughing::salute:


----------



## procut

Matson Snow;1256113 said:


> Wow!!!....You forecast the Weather and Now you do Billing advice.....Ryan, Im having a Plumbing issue in my House...Can you help Out?????......:laughing::laughing::salute:


No kiddig, thats a very generous offer.


----------



## Metro Lawn

Wow, I have been asked to replace Davey on 2 large jobs that are not the same owners. Both jobs are 60+ acre facilities. I guess Davey is having some issues this year with subs.


----------



## Lightningllc

Funny I am bidding 2 massive sites that davey does, I need 6 950 cat loaders and 2 10 ton salters.


----------



## Lightningllc

Lightningllc;1256189 said:


> Funny I am bidding 2 massive sites that davey does, I need 6 950 cat loaders and 2 10 ton salters.


There not happy with davey at all.


----------



## TGS Inc.

Metro Lawn;1256170 said:


> Wow, I have been asked to replace Davey on 2 large jobs that are not the same owners. Both jobs are 60+ acre facilities. I guess Davey is having some issues this year with subs.


We also got a call on a large Davey job....


----------



## Matson Snow

:


Metro Lawn;1256170 said:


> Wow, I have been asked to replace Davey on 2 large jobs that are not the same owners. Both jobs are 60+ acre facilities. I guess Davey is having some issues this year with subs.


I also got a Call out of the blue to Take over 2 - 60+ acre sites from Davey....Its a Small World......
Next thing i know i will be getting a call about Ford Field..............:laughing:


----------



## Jason Pallas

Speaking of billing - I had a customer call today and ask if they could get the "Season Contract" price NOW because they thought it would be cheaper! HA ha HA. I bet they also try to buy car insurance only after they have an accident. Not too sure if they heard me fall off my chair - first in disbelief and then from laughing! I swear - people can be such idiots sometimes.


----------



## Superior L & L

newhere;1256000 said:


> but now I look like a clown.




not going to go there !!!


----------



## BossPlow2010

Lightningllc;1256190 said:


> *There *not happy with davey at all.


You're right * they're * not.

So who's all going to B dubs?


----------



## TheXpress2002

procut;1256116 said:


> No kiddig, thats a very generous offer.





Matson Snow;1256113 said:


> Wow!!!....You forecast the Weather and Now you do Billing advice.....Ryan, Im having a Plumbing issue in my House...Can you help Out?????......:laughing::laughing::salute:


The only reason I brought it up was I have official totals being they will prolly be the only thing that stand up against any customers claims.


----------



## Lightningllc

BossPlow2010;1256230 said:


> You're right * they're * not.
> 
> So who's all going to B dubs?


Your right they are not happy


----------



## bigjeeping

TheXpress2002;1256233 said:


> The only reason I brought it up was I have official totals being they will prolly be the only thing that stand up against any customers claims.


What do you do with the property that had 3 foot snow drifts but the official measurement was 6" (referring to Feb 2)?


----------



## newhere

Superior L & L;1256222 said:


> not going to go there !!!


because you know im a highly unstable individual that can explode at any given moment and sling some serious fact base mud if need be.


----------



## VIPHGM

BossPlow2010;1256230 said:


> You're right * they're * not.
> 
> So who's all going to B dubs?


we"ll be there... even though i think were only going to the show on tuesday... will make the drive back out to see everyones smiling faces... so i can put a face to each plowsiter!!! plus i donnt want to miss out on those wings!!

oh by the way put a few more pics up in my album.... this guy brett that i have had doing all my photography the past year has been great... so i would highly recommend him to you guys for any type of photos shoots!!


----------



## rddiehl

If anyone is in need of a Boss V plow I have one for sale, check the equipment section. It's also on the Flint craigslist. No time for plowing too many hours at my real job which is good for me.


----------



## brandonslc

I'm getting a 12' snow pusher for my backhoe. What do you guys prefer a rubber cutting edge or a regular steel?


----------



## Lightningllc

Were are going to mgia at noon then b-dubs for alittle food and ??


----------



## 2FAST4U

Think we'll be there both days. Tomorrow I'm taking dad and the Wednesday i'll be back with tango and greenstar for the show (again) and bdubs to meet everyone.


----------



## Lightningllc

Have the crew ready for Tuesday, Jim said he's buying


----------



## Metro Lawn

I have a mandatory bid meeting Tuesday at 1, but I am free after that.


----------



## Luther

Lightningllc;1256376 said:


> Have the crew ready for Tuesday, Jim said he's buying


You must be talking about another Jim? 

I'm old, tired and in bed by 6:00pm every night....


----------



## Metro Lawn

TCLA;1256382 said:


> You must be talking about another Jim?
> 
> I'm old, tired and in bed by 6:00pm every night....


Just leave your credit card..... you can trust us! Thumbs Up


----------



## Lightningllc

Jim, Troy needs a tax write off so just leave your card we will take care of it. John were going there at 12 u better be there


----------



## Metro Lawn

Lightningllc;1256391 said:


> Jim, Troy needs a tax write off so just leave your card we will take care of it. John were going there at 12 u better be there


I have a meeting at 1, I can be there by 2-2:30


----------



## Milwaukee

Ok we need find out plowsite meeting on Tuesday I have no idea due everybody pick several location.


Wednesday 4 Pm at Buffalo Wilds Wings Novi 43375 12 mile rd novi 48375

Directions from The Suburban Showplace( Former Rock Financial or Novi Expo Center )

Turn right ( west ) out of the show to Beck Road . Right on Beck Rd (north ) to 12 mile. Turn Right , approx 1.5 miles to 12 Mile Crossing Complex( Fountain Walk ) and its on the south side facing the freeway.


----------



## Leisure Time LC

I will be there at noon


----------



## Glockshot73!

Ill be there both days, taking a couple classes

is anyone invited to this plow site meet up?


----------



## Milwaukee

Dodgetruckman731;1256401 said:


> Ill be there both days, taking a couple classes
> 
> is anyone invited to this plow site meet up?


Everybody bring friends.


----------



## Milwaukee

How this

This is Eric's idea

Gus O'Conners at 4:00 pm on Tuesday

42875 Grand River Avenue
Novi, MI 48375-1782

Get Directions
(248) 465-9670


----------



## Metro Lawn

Milwaukee;1256409 said:


> How this
> 
> This is Eric's idea
> 
> Gus O'Conners at 4:00 pm on Tuesday
> 
> 42875 Grand River Avenue
> Novi, MI 48375-1782
> 
> Get Directions
> (248) 465-9670


I can do that one for sure.


----------



## 2FAST4U

What happened to the Wednesday meet? So is everyone switching to tomorrow? I could care less either way but we want to get over there to meet everyone!!!!


----------



## Milwaukee

2FAST4U;1256429 said:


> What happened to the Wednesday meet? So is everyone switching to tomorrow? I could care less either way but we want to get over there to meet everyone!!!!


There 2 meeting Everybody couldn't show so we decided set 2 meetings. Better than nothing.

Wednesday 4 Pm at Buffalo WIlds Wings Novi 43375 12 mile rd novi 48375


----------



## 2FAST4U

And Tuesday at Gus oconners?


----------



## Lightningllc

We will be at show at noon then around 2-3 buffalo wild wings


----------



## Metro Lawn

I am talking to Scott from Leisure Time. We want to go to Buffalo Wild Wings on Tuesday as well. So we can all go there both days if that is cool with everyone.


----------



## Superior L & L

Metro Lawn;1256457 said:


> I am talking to Scott from Leisure Time. We want to go to Buffalo Wild Wings on Tuesday as well. So we can all go there both days if that is cool with everyone.


Hmmmmm. Wings and beer ? What else would anyone need


----------



## Milwaukee

Why not just go to that one on Tuesday and Wednesday at 4 p.m. How that?

Buffalo Wilds Wings Novi 43375 12 mile rd novi 48375

Directions from The Suburban Showplace( Former Rock Financial or Novi Expo Center )

Turn right ( west ) out of the show to Beck Road . Right on Beck Rd (north ) to 12 mile. Turn Right , approx 1.5 miles to 12 Mile Crossing Complex( Fountain Walk ) and its on the south side facing the freeway.


----------



## Lightningllc

Dan, u finally caught on


----------



## Milwaukee

Lightningllc;1256475 said:


> Dan, u finally caught on


Yeah just look at map compare it totally headache to go 2 different places instead same one.

It got me figure out what B-Dubs is while their name is Buffalo wild wings grill & bar

already post on facebook.

Sorry for change plan so this is one we will STICK to it.
Tuesday and Wednesday 4 Pm at Buffalo Wilds Wings Novi 43375 12 mile rd novi 48375

Directions from The Suburban Showplace( Former Rock Financial or Novi Expo Center )

...Time is change from 3 to 4 p.m.


----------



## Leisure Time LC

Milwaukee;1256479 said:


> Yeah just look at map compare it totally headache to go 2 different places instead same one.
> 
> It got me figure out what B-Dubs is while their name is Buffalo wild wings grill & bar
> 
> already post on facebook.
> 
> Sorry for change plan so this is one we will STICK to it.
> Tuesday and Wednesday 4 Pm at Buffalo Wilds Wings Novi 43375 12 mile rd novi 48375
> 
> Directions from The Suburban Showplace( Former Rock Financial or Novi Expo Center )
> 
> ...Time is change from 3 to 4 p.m.


Now we are on the same page :redbounce:bluebounc:
I am ready to do this


----------



## Milwaukee

Tuesday I be able to stay until 5 then run to DETOILET. Wednesday I can stay until.


----------



## 2FAST4U

Wow its like a bunch of women on here. Are we all going to talk about what to were next? Lmao Any way hope to see you guys in the next two days.


----------



## Lightningllc

Baker is buying I'm in


----------



## 2FAST4U

Lightningllc;1256492 said:


> Baker is buying I'm in


Cool thanks Baker, you must be a really nice guy to buy all us drinks!!! Lol


----------



## Mike_PS

ok guys, let's keep it clean huh?


----------



## Metro Lawn

I see he didn't edit that i am buying rofl :crying:


----------



## Leisure Time LC

Metro Lawn;1256616 said:


> I see he didn't edit that i am buying rofl :crying:


That is as clean as it gets..... ,lmao:laughing::laughing:


----------



## Metro Lawn

Leisure Time LC;1256626 said:


> That is as clean as it gets..... ,lmao:laughing::laughing:


are you talking about my wallet... rofl


----------



## Lightningllc

That wallet better be full tomorrow it's gonna cost you, I will be getting 50 spicy garlic wings and 30 beers.


----------



## VIPHGM

2FAST4U;1256490 said:


> Wow its like a bunch of women on here. Are we all going to talk about what to were next? Lmao Any way hope to see you guys in the next two days.


well what are you wearing... just wanted to make sure that we didnt wear the same things to the show... I do how ever have a nice VIP polo for you to wear if needed... lmao:laughing:


----------



## goinggreen

I will be at the show on tuesday then b-dubs


----------



## P&M Landscaping

Looks like I will be missing out again this year:realmad:..... No ride in sight, gotta love having no vehicle!


----------



## Luther

I'll be wearing pink.


And if I hear any cracks about it.......


----------



## Lightningllc

No fun anymore


----------



## Mike_PS

this thread was started over 6 years ago and it would be terrible for it to be closed down because a few think it's funny to post rude comments and unnecessary pics, etc.

so, I will ask nicely (again)...let's keep the thread clean and on point in discussing and networking with others in your area

thanks


----------



## lawnprolawns

Hi everyone. I'm back from my 2 week hiatus. Not even going to bother reading all the posts. Looks like a lot got deleted 

I'll be heading to the show around 12 today for a little while. Maybe bdubs after.. we'll see how the day goes.


----------



## lawnprolawns

Hey, did I hear something about free truck washes at Lightning's place afterwards?


----------



## Leisure Time LC

I wish you would have told me before now. I am giving mine a bath as we speak


----------



## Lightningllc

Sure I'll buy a wash or 2


----------



## Metro Lawn

I'm going to the topless car wash....can't post a pic though. Don't want to get into trouble.


----------



## Lightningllc

I can make some phone calls


----------



## Leisure Time LC

I can always bring one of my other trucks to the topless wash


----------



## Stuffdeer

I have a feeling if we don't stop the BS this thread may be shut down. C'mon guys.


----------



## Lightningllc

I just seen a company salting it is a little late in the day for that we were done by 6 am


----------



## timsteinman30

We I seen the picture that was posted I thought that metro hired a new sidewalk crew?


----------



## newhere

I agree *******. I only see one guy that's a little out of control and needs to relax a bit. Just makes me shake my head and think "are you serious".


----------



## branhamt

Leisure Time LC;1256482 said:


> Now we are on the same page :redbounce:bluebounc:
> I am ready to do this


What time is everyone staying to? I would like to meet the group just gonna be after 7. P M I in ur area I may be able to give u ride?

Tom


----------



## branhamt

branhamt;1257078 said:


> What time is everyone staying to? I would like to meet the group just gonna be after 7. P M I in ur area I may be able to give u ride?
> 
> Tom


I will bring a dirty truck also if car wash is still on I mean OFF!


----------



## Lightningllc

That was meeting all you guys, John u still owe us a tab, mike thanks for the hug but I'm married. We need to have our meetings more often, do I hear a landscaper field trip to the casino. Dans got a bus, Scott you work out the details.


----------



## Milwaukee

Lightningllc;1257236 said:


> That was meeting all you guys, John u still owe us a tab, mike thanks for the hug but I'm married. We need to have our meetings more often, do I hear a landscaper field trip to the casino. Dans got a bus, Scott you work out the details.


I am still work on deal with Church pastor on bus.

Hope we get before summer.


----------



## ChaseCreekSnow

Ahh, you guys got together without meeee?!?!?! Just kidding.

So I have come to the conclusion that i no longer need my truck. In case those of you who were wondering, my big yellow l8000 sold in the fall.

Now its time to sell the 2003 Ford F-250 Lariat 7.3 Powerstroke diesel truck I have...

Putting up the link here, open to offers.

http://detroit.craigslist.org/wyn/cto/2235792749.html

Hopefully ill have some luck on here. Its only been up for sale for a few days, but there is a nice Mustang cobra around here with my name on it. Ya know, something practical to drive to school and work:laughing::laughing:..and sooner or later put a baby seat in..Seeing as I just got married 

Thanks for looking guys!


----------



## 2FAST4U

So who's going to be at the meeting tomorrow?


----------



## Green Glacier

Great meeting guys nice to put faces with some of you 
have to do it again


----------



## P&M Landscaping

Heard the coolest darn thing today, a sonic boom right over my house.... Thought the dang house exploded!


----------



## Stuffdeer

2FAST4U;1257325 said:



> So who's going to be at the meeting tomorrow?


No one....everyone was there today, haha


----------



## moosey

Looking for a Western A frame for a unimount, long one. If anyone has one & willing to sell, PM me. Can't really afford to buy new from dealer or even j-thomas right now. Thanks


----------



## Milwaukee

2FAST4U;1257325 said:


> So who's going to be at the meeting tomorrow?


Me

not sure if everybody go. Please let me know.

Dan


----------



## eatonpaving

*new plow truck*

*what plow to get......*


----------



## Milwaukee

eatonpaving;1257447 said:


> *what plow to get......*


E-maxx or T-maxx ?


----------



## 2FAST4U

Milwaukee;1257446 said:


> Me
> 
> not sure if everybody go. Please let me know.
> 
> Dan


Tango, Greenstar, and me


----------



## 2FAST4U

Stuffdeer;1257371 said:


> No one....everyone was there today, haha


Not Cool......Haha


----------



## eatonpaving

Milwaukee;1257450 said:


> E-maxx or T-maxx ?


the new 3.3 tmaxx, found it at a toledo pawn shop, new in the box.


----------



## Milwaukee

eatonpaving;1257459 said:


> the new 3.3 tmaxx, found it at a toledo pawn shop, new in the box.


Be careful run that in winter they run too LEAN you need fatter jet to keep run in winter.

You would LOVE it. Hear BUZZ when rev.

You could make cheap steel plow like Meyer or western on that and use winch or servo with arm to lift plow.


----------



## eatonpaving

Milwaukee;1257472 said:


> Be careful run that in winter they run too LEAN you need fatter jet to keep run in winter.
> 
> You would LOVE it. Hear BUZZ when rev.
> 
> You could make cheap steel plow like Meyer or western on that and use winch or servo with arm to lift plow.


its going on ebay.....i have the mgt 8.0, way better and faster truck


----------



## MrPike

*Testint, testing*

yep it works


----------



## eatonpaving

MrPike;1257480 said:


> yep it works


welcome mr pike


----------



## magnatrac

Are any of you guys into rc racing at all. My brother and I build tracks, kind of a fun side thing. We started with dirt bike track but now we are onto rc tracks. No lame stuff like you see at most . Our tracks usually use a couple thousand yards of dirt. Here is a few pics of a track we built at my brothers house for a race last year.

http://rcracingextreme.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=7096&start=15


----------



## eatonpaving

magnatrac;1257495 said:


> Are any of you guys into rc racing at all. My brother and I build tracks, kind of a fun side thing. We started with dirt bike track but now we are onto rc tracks. No lame stuff like you see at most . Our tracks usually use a couple thousand yards of dirt. Here is a few pics of a track we built at my brothers house for a race last year.
> 
> http://rcracingextreme.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=7096&start=15


i used to race for years, then started hoping up traxxas nitro rustlers with os motors and drag racing them, now i only do the heli thing....


----------



## Milwaukee

2FAST4U;1257456 said:


> Tango, Greenstar, and me


I don't know if anyone going I think 2 from here but they maybe not able go.

Hope to see everybody. I be wear red windbreak shirt.


----------



## eatonpaving

*new sidwalk truck*

think it might do it....could even get the kids to work for free.....


----------



## goinggreen

I love customers that pay on the day they recived there invoice. Thought I was going to have to wait till the end of the month for the money. 

It was nice to meet everyone today we all should get together again sometime.


----------



## brookline

I wish I could have made it to meet everyone. Unfortunately my other job starts @ 530 and MGIA is always during the week. Hopefully we can get everyone together on a weekend to meet up.


----------



## Plow man Foster

*2009 GMC Sierra Z-71 25k miles, Crew Cab.W/ BOSS PLOW*

Still Selling the Z-71 With the Boss poly plow.....
Very nice White and clean 
only 25k Miles PM me for more info
Plow works 
Only ONLY Problem is the back bumper has a little surface rust on it 
Prob From the Salt water from the Bags of salt that i keep in the bed for weight.


----------



## TheXpress2002

Morning quickie.......

This weekend is turning a little more interesting than first projected. Now that we have the NAM model in play the low pressure system looks to track to our south rather than over the top of us, leading to the rain snow line much closer to the Metro Detroit area. I am not saying this is a "storm" but it now does bear watching a little closer, for minor accumulations 2-3 inch range for the Saturday/Sunday timeframe. I think the current temp forecast number are slightly inflated. I see mid to low 30's rather than low 40's


----------



## Lightningllc

Thanks Ryan, that was fun yesterday.


----------



## Greenstar lawn

Thanks for the update Xpress

Going to the show around noon today. Hopefully will get to meet some of you at bdubbs


----------



## 2FAST4U

Greenstar lawn;1257805 said:


> Thanks for the update Xpress
> 
> Going to the show around noon today. Hopefully will get to meet some of you at bdubbs


You'll see me there


----------



## Greenstar lawn

magnatrac;1257495 said:


> Are any of you guys into rc racing at all. My brother and I build tracks, kind of a fun side thing. We started with dirt bike track but now we are onto rc tracks. No lame stuff like you see at most . Our tracks usually use a couple thousand yards of dirt. Here is a few pics of a track we built at my brothers house for a race last year.
> 
> http://rcracingextreme.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=7096&start=15


My buddy just opened up a track over in Warren a few years ago. His shop is called MSI i think. Its only an enclosed track nothing like what you guys race. Sure does look like fun though


----------



## Outdoor Pros

Express:

Thanks for the update on this weekend. Are we talking Saturday am or pm into Sunday?

Thanks again.

Outdoor Pros


----------



## Jason Pallas

Btw - any of you guys looking for a mower, I found this on Craig's. It's not mine (no connection either) - just looks like a good deal.

http://detroit.craigslist.org/mcb/grd/2242299685.html


----------



## Leisure Time LC

Thanks for the update Ryan


----------



## VIPHGM

Plow man Foster;1257771 said:


> Still Selling the Z-71 With the Boss poly plow.....
> Very nice White and clean
> only 25k Miles PM me for more info
> Plow works
> Only ONLY Problem is the back bumper has a little surface rust on it
> Prob From the Salt water from the Bags of salt that i keep in the bed for weight.


if you take the plow off the front and take it to the dealership... they will cover that bumper under the bumper to bumper coverage of warranty for that bumper rusting out so fast because your under your 36,000 miles


----------



## 2FAST4U

Well we've got 4 peps up at bdubs if anyone is running early....


----------



## flykelley

For the love of god gas is up to $3.55 here in Waterford. WTF is going on at this rate we will all have a hard time getting new business.:yow!:

Mike


----------



## procut

flykelley;1257982 said:


> For the love of god gas is up to $3.55 here in Waterford. WTF is going on at this rate we will all have a hard time getting new business.:yow!:
> 
> Mike


Probably going to be 2008 all over again.


----------



## Milwaukee

We at buds. Look for 3 guys with hats and wear red shirt


----------



## Lightningllc

B-dubs was yesterday, alot of drinking, wings and hugging (mike). You missed out yesterday there was about 25 guys


----------



## saltoftheearth

*More work!!!!*

Load up the salters, looks like a good end to the week!


----------



## 2FAST4U

Lightningllc;1258007 said:


> B-dubs was yesterday, alot of drinking, wings and hugging (mike). You missed out yesterday there was about 25 guys


Well we have 11 guys so ya


----------



## TheXpress2002

Freezing rain late tomorrow night into Friday. Turning to rain on Friday. Back to freezing rain Friday night . Changing to sleet and snow Saturday, changing to all snow Saturday night lingering into Sunday. Accumulations of 2-4 inches north of 696 and 1-3 inches from 696 to 94. (AS OF RIGHT NOW)

The GFS is just absolutely hilarious. We will just say its a outlier. It would put the icing on the cake for how flipping insane the weather forecasting has been.


----------



## magnatrac

Thanks for the heads up ! It's been quite a while since we have had a busy march and for some reason I think we might get one again. One week like last week and I would call it a good month !!!

, shaun


----------



## brandonslc

Looking for a sub to take over a couple properties in Taylor right by telegraph and Goddard. The properties are just road ways and no parking lots each take about 20-40 minutes to plow with 3-5 inches of snow. Pm me for details thanks !


----------



## Stuffdeer

New addition to RMG Lawn Service...

1996 F350 Dually Diesel with 4 speed 4x4 Flat Bed.

Few things wrong with it, thermostat housing is leaking, needs tires, and a new bench seat.

But once the minor problems are taken care of, It should be one heck of a plow/salt truck for me.


----------



## CJSLAWNSERVICE

Nice meeting alot of you guys over the past few days .. I cant honestly day which day was more fun! poor Waitresses and other patrons . We need to do this kinda stuff more often! 

Take Care 
Chris


----------



## Plow Dude

Anyone see The Snow Guys on Ruth To The Rescue? A lot of people demanding refunds


----------



## brookline

Stuffdeer;1258158 said:


> New addition to RMG Lawn Service...
> 
> 1996 F350 Dually Diesel with 4 speed 4x4 Flat Bed.
> 
> Few things wrong with it, thermostat housing is leaking, needs tires, and a new bench seat.
> 
> But once the minor problems are taken care of, It should be one heck of a plow/salt truck for me.


----------



## Stuffdeer

brookline;1258165 said:


> Stuffdeer;1258158 said:
> 
> 
> 
> New addition to RMG Lawn Service...
> 
> 1996 F350 Dually Diesel with 4 speed 4x4 Flat Bed.
> 
> Few things wrong with it, thermostat housing is leaking, needs tires, and a new bench seat.
> 
> But once the minor problems are taken care of, It should be one heck of a plow/salt truck for me.
> 
> 
> 
> That's good looking truck Mike. How did you end up getting it home drive or haul it?[/QUOTE]
> 
> I ended up driving it Joe. Ran smoothly the whole way home. Love the power of the engine. Really can't wait to get a plow on it.
Click to expand...


----------



## Plow Dude

Plow Dude;1258160 said:


> Anyone see The Snow Guys on Ruth To The Rescue? A lot of people demanding refunds


Here is the link

http://www.clickondetroit.com/video/27003182/index.html


----------



## P&M Landscaping

Stuffdeer;1258174 said:


> brookline;1258165 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I ended up driving it Joe. Ran smoothly the whole way home. Love the power of the engine. Really can't wait to get a plow on it.
> 
> 
> 
> Lets take that tomorrow! LOL, going two Indie tomorrow to get the new Jeep, hopefully for real this time!Thumbs Up
Click to expand...


----------



## Plow man Foster

Plow Dude;1258270 said:


> Here is the link
> 
> http://www.clickondetroit.com/video/27003182/index.html


Woooow! My neighbors 1st year they moved into "my" sub. Used them Gave them $350 for the season up front. Never got plowed once! 
I've been doing their driveway ever since! 
So i dont know if i should call their situation Good or Bad.


----------



## procut

Plow Dude;1258270 said:


> Here is the link
> 
> http://www.clickondetroit.com/video/27003182/index.html


What a joker, lmao.


----------



## Outdoor Pros

So, how many of you guys have already received questions regarding how many times you plowed a particular job in February? I actually had a resi customer tell me today that it only snowed three different times, so there was no way we plowed five times!!! I calmly pulled out my logs and gave her exact times, etc to no avail. Needless to say she is no longer a customer...


----------



## Lightningllc

We have some resi's we plowed 3 times and some 6 times. but general 4 times, You can't make everyone happy.

Just FYI go on noaa.gov and look up archive records for the month, They hold up in court and collection services. They work trust me!!!!! 

Saved me too against a lawsuit!!! Someone claimed we didn't salt on a day it snowed and it snowed there lawyer sweared!!! Noaa saved me it didn't snow for 4 days prior and 3 days's after there supposed slip and fall!!!wesport


----------



## Jason Pallas

Plow Dude;1258270 said:


> Here is the link
> 
> http://www.clickondetroit.com/video/27003182/index.html


Ha HA HA HA ! I don't feel sorry for those customers one bit! That's what you get for being a cheap-azz and going with the cheapest guy around. C'mon - he charges $225 FOR THE SEASON! You get what you pay for - what did you really expect?!?! You can't get a Cadillac by paying for a Yugo.


----------



## Outdoor Pros

Thanks Lightning! If it was a commercial account (larger $) I would pursue it for sure and I still may here. The funny thing is that she got mad at me when I said we wouldn't be plowing her property for the remainder of the season.


----------



## Milwaukee

P&M Landscaping;1258273 said:


> Stuffdeer;1258174 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lets take that tomorrow! LOL, going two Indie tomorrow to get the new Jeep, hopefully for real this time!Thumbs Up
> 
> 
> 
> NO overdrive and you limit to 60-65 mph.
Click to expand...


----------



## Milwaukee

Lightningllc;1258007 said:


> B-dubs was yesterday, alot of drinking, wings and hugging (mike). You missed out yesterday there was about 25 guys


Well I could have attend but with school and visit old neighbor.

Today was fun it got little crazy with Brian and several on beers. Definably fun. I feel sorry for 2FAST4U.

I am think of have meeting in Fenton

I like Grill 23 S of 59 on old 23 it near Hartland or Fenton if anyone know what I am talk about.

We can plan that next month ahead so everybody could attend.


----------



## newhere

scratch that grill 23, the food is the WORST. 

Go another few exits and come up to the heart of fenton to Sage brush cantina and you boys will eat some KILLER mexican food. Its kinda americanized mexican so it wont have you running to the shatter but it will be the best you ever had. And you wont belive the food you can get with 8 bucks. Everything on the menu is just killer. 

Its not a massive place but they can hold a 20 person get together pretty easy as long as you call ahead.

waitresses are hotter then the Boss plow girls at MGIA. 


Let me know if you do get enough people together and i will make the calls to arrange it with them.


----------



## Milwaukee

newhere;1258463 said:


> scratch that grill 23, the food is the WORST.
> 
> Go another few exits and come up to the heart of fenton to Sage brush cantina and you boys will eat some KILLER mexican food. Its kinda americanized mexican so it wont have you running to the shatter but it will be the best you ever had. And you wont belive the food you can get with 8 bucks. Everything on the menu is just killer.
> 
> Its not a massive place but they can hold a 20 person get together pretty easy as long as you call ahead.
> 
> waitresses are hotter then the Boss plow girls at MGIA.
> 
> Let me know if you do get enough people together and i will make the calls to arrange it with them.


Oh well they were awesome pizza that was 3 years ago.

20 people that isn't enough. There were 25 people yesterday. Need find one that capable of hold up to 35-40 is my best guess

Need find restaurant that isn't OVER EXPENSIVE or fancy.

We need keep research on restaurants that does provide beers and long table like Grill 23 have.

Only I know everybody would love is Stevi B pizza buffet in Woodhaven but no beers. $6.49 each people for buffets.


----------



## Bigrd1

I could go for a sage brush super burrito right about now. Probably the best one I've ever had. 

In other news I did the ball joints on my truck last night. I now understand why they cost an arm and a leg to get replaced.. One dent, one broken fitting and two bruised knees and I'm done.:redbounce


----------



## smoore45

Plow Dude;1258270 said:


> Here is the link
> 
> http://www.clickondetroit.com/video/27003182/index.html


Yeah, I like the quote "I charge FAR LESS than other contractors", like that is some sort of justification for not showing up at all. What a joke.

Thanks for the link it entertained me this evening.


----------



## newhere

They can hold 200 people but not on a sat night at 10. Do it on a wes. Thurs. Or a sunday and you will be all set.


----------



## Superior L & L

newhere;1258463 said:


> waitresses are hotter then the Boss plow girls at MGIA.
> .


I'm not sure this is possible !!! That boss push box was pritty "hot" also, that thing was built !

I do have to agree though sage brushgirls are hot !


----------



## 24v6spd

Outdoor Pros;1258371 said:


> So, how many of you guys have already received questions regarding how many times you plowed a particular job in February? I actually had a resi customer tell me today that it only snowed three different times, so there was no way we plowed five times!!! I calmly pulled out my logs and gave her exact times, etc to no avail. Needless to say she is no longer a customer...


It's ridiculous that people would question it being that this has been the snowiest February in years.


----------



## Luther

Mo Doggies out of the question for the Fenton meet?


----------



## redskinsfan34

24v6spd;1258550 said:


> It's ridiculous that people would question it being that this has been the snowiest February in years.


I was thinking the same thing. Sounds like someone just trying to complain their way out of paying what they know they owe. :realmad:


----------



## Outdoor Pros

redskins and 24v6:

What would you guys do? Should I take her to court over $60? How can I actually PROVE that I was there other than a log?


----------



## alternative

I have a feeling that we are done with snow for the season... 

What do you see in the long range forecast Ryan?


----------



## VIPHGM

Outdoor Pros;1258642 said:


> redskins and 24v6:
> 
> What would you guys do? Should I take her to court over $60? How can I actually PROVE that I was there other than a log?


your time is more valuable then 60... sitting there at the court wasting your time... just make a mental note that the next time it snows to pay her a visit and push a big load of snow all the way up to the front of the garage and be on your way... that will piss her off more then anything and well she'll be digging quite some time and well by her missing work well... she'll understand why she should had just paid her bill then being a cheap ass!!!!


----------



## Lightningllc

FYI, Do not push snow in a past due account!!!

Back in 2008-9 I had 9 people on one private street and one of those people decided not to pay, Turned her into collections and the run around, Well in 09-10 I returned her snow to her driveway at 2 am I put everyones snow and the streets snow in her driveway and packed it solid 6 feet tall.

To say the least she turned me into the attorney general and filed suite, When talking to the attorney general I sent all the invoices from the neighbors and the noaa reports to the attorney general and 3 months later I got payment in full and she got a packed driveway.

Lmao


----------



## redskinsfan34

Outdoor Pros;1258642 said:


> redskins and 24v6:
> 
> What would you guys do? Should I take her to court over $60? How can I actually PROVE that I was there other than a log?


If that's all she owes, I'd walk away. If she's that big of a PITA, it's well worth $60 to be rid of her. If it's $60 out of a monthly bill of much more, I'd get paid the balance and upon payment tell her you're done working for her. That's just me.


----------



## Milwaukee

We think weekend is little better because there are members that had 2 jobs. If anyone agree with that.

We need find out how many people would able attend on Friday or Saturday or Sunday.

Ok we have list.
Mo Doggies http://www.modoggie.com/ minor of Mexican food but mostly is sandwiches burgers.

Sage brush cantina http://www.mysagebrushcantina.com/ Mexican food.

I am looking at calendar to find which is good.

April 2 or 3 that on Saturday and Sunday.
April 8,9,10 that on Friday-Sunday

What time you think good? I was think 4 p.m. so we beat crowd that overtake restaurant.

4-to close.


----------



## Milwaukee

Can anyone help me with insurance on 1995 Ford B700 24,500 gvwr with hydraulic NO AIR BRAKE. seat original is 32 but it downsize to 25 I am pretty sure.

I called my insurance. They sound like they didn't want insurance these.

Bus will be use for transport drunk people from bar to home or drive to tiger or red wing.

Need commercial insurance. Need know how much a month.

I don't have vin # but I am still work on that get info from friend there.

Bus is this.


----------



## MikeLawnSnowLLC

Hey guys thought I would offer it up here I have a brand new Hp pavilion dv6 3127dx laptop I wanna sell. Got it for christmas and never even opened it. Looks like they go new for about 650 or so Ill sell it for about 500 or reasonable offer pm if your interested.


----------



## 24v6spd

Outdoor Pros;1258642 said:


> redskins and 24v6:
> 
> What would you guys do? Should I take her to court over $60? How can I actually PROVE that I was there other than a log?


For $60.00 I would consider it a lesson that not all people are honest and pay their bills, part of doing business. I have done as lightning has and buried peoples driveways but it involved considerably more money.


----------



## 24v6spd

Milwaukee;1258709 said:


> Can anyone help me with insurance on 1995 Ford B700 24,500 gvwr with hydraulic NO AIR BRAKE. seat original is 32 but it downsize to 25 I am pretty sure.
> 
> I called my insurance. They sound like they didn't want insurance these.
> 
> Bus will be use for transport drunk people from bar to home or drive to tiger or red wing.
> 
> Need commercial insurance. Need know how much a month.
> 
> I don't have vin # but I am still work on that get info from friend there.
> 
> Bus is this.


 Sweet, that would be great on my canoe trips I have in the summer.


----------



## 2FAST4U

CJSLAWNSERVICE;1258159 said:


> Nice meeting alot of you guys over the past few days .. I cant honestly day which day was more fun! poor Waitresses and other patrons . We need to do this kinda stuff more often!
> 
> Take Care
> Chris


Yea that poor waitress..........It was good meeting you guys.


----------



## 24v6spd

alternative;1258644 said:


> I have a feeling that we are done with snow for the season...
> 
> What do you see in the long range forecast Ryan?


Not hardly. I see at least another 4 plows.


----------



## Outdoor Pros

Redskins and 24v6spd:

Thanks for your responses. That's what I was thinking of doing, although the thought of plowing them in crossed my mind. I also plow the streets in this sub so maybe a little extra at the bottom of her drive may accidentally slip off my plow the next time by...

Thanks again.


----------



## Luther

24v6spd;1258754 said:


> Not hardly. I see at least another 4 plows.


Huh??

At least 4 more pushes???

Where are you....Traverse City?


----------



## Lightningllc

From what I hear it's gonna snow hard the next 2 weeks, they even said a 6 inch snowfall is possible. Can't wait to go sledding in newberry. Lmao


----------



## 24v6spd

TCLA;1258773 said:


> Huh??
> 
> At least 4 more pushes???
> 
> Where are you....Traverse City?


No, my accounts are in Macomb county. I see us getting 3 pushes in March and 1 in April. Does anyone else care to make any predictions?


----------



## procut

I predict snow is done - we haven't had a plowable event in March in years.


----------



## JR Snow Removal

A joke that was emailed to me thought I would share...

It's late fall and the Indians on a remote reservation in South Dakota asked their new chief if the coming winter was going to be cold or mild.


Since he was a chief in a modern society, he had never been taught the old secrets. When he looked at the sky, he couldn't tell what the winter was going to be like.


Nevertheless, to be on the safe side, he told his tribe that the winter was indeed going to be cold and that the members of the village should collect firewood to be prepared.

But, being a practical leader, after several days, he got an idea. He went to the phone booth, called the National Weather Service and asked, 'Is the coming winter going to be cold?'


'It looks like this winter is going to be quite cold,' the meteorologist at the weather service responded.


So the chief went back to his people and told them to collect even more firewood in order to be prepared.


A week later, he called the National Weather Service again. 'Does it still look like it is going to be a very cold winter?' 


'Yes,' the man at National Weather Service again replied, 'it's going to be a very cold winter.' 


The chief again went back to his people and ordered them to collect every scrap of firewood they could find.


Two weeks later, the chief called the National Weather Service again. 'Are you absolutely sure that the winter is going to be very cold?'


'Absolutely,' the man replied. 'It's looking more and more like it is going to be one of the coldest winters we've ever seen.'


'How can you be so sure?' the chief asked. 

The weatherman replied, 'The Indians are collecting a ton of firewood'


----------



## 2FAST4U

Lightningllc;1258779 said:


> From what I hear it's gonna snow hard the next 2 weeks, they even said a 6 inch snowfall is possible. Can't wait to go sledding in newberry. Lmao


Sleding? I'm actually going up to paradise this weekend, first time this year.


----------



## Lightningllc

Yep newberry has the snow and it is supposed to snow up there and not here


----------



## Matson Snow

The Fat Lady is Singing........Its Over!!!!!....Maybe a salting or Two....But , its Over!!:salute:.........:waving:


----------



## flykelley

Milwaukee;1258709 said:


> Can anyone help me with insurance on 1995 Ford B700 24,500 gvwr with hydraulic NO AIR BRAKE. seat original is 32 but it downsize to 25 I am pretty sure.
> 
> I called my insurance. They sound like they didn't want insurance these.
> 
> Bus will be use for transport drunk people from bar to home or drive to tiger or red wing.
> 
> Need commercial insurance. Need know how much a month.
> 
> I don't have vin # but I am still work on that get info from friend there.
> 
> Bus is this.


Mill call Bill Smith at Total Ins in Clarkston 248 625 0410 tell him Mike Kelley sent you. Good guy has been around for many years and is very good to deal with. Good Luck

Mike


----------



## 2FAST4U

Lightningllc;1258801 said:


> Yep newberry has the snow and it is supposed to snow up there and not here


So you headed up there this weekend? I'm taking off tomorrow afternoon. Beers at pine stump?


----------



## Lightningllc

Maybe u mean chili at pinestump. I've stayed in that house next door 15 times and live at the bar. Grand maris brewery is awesome food.


----------



## Lightningllc

Back in 98 I spent 3 weeks snowmobiling the whole u.p. We had clothes on saddle bags and backpacks. I'll tell you it was the best 3 weeks of my life. 

Me and my dad went to jackson hole, wyoming and snowmobiled yellowstone and the grand Tetons. My dad distroyed a sled on a mountain. Now that was snowmobiling at it's best. 

I might sell my rev next year and pick up a new sled.


----------



## 2FAST4U

Yes chili and probably a burger. Well ill be up in that area all weekend, look me up if you make it.


----------



## Luther

Matson Snow;1258803 said:


> The Fat Lady is Singing........Its Over!!!!!....Maybe a salting or Two....But , its Over!!:salute:.........:waving:


Shame on you......*Ban Him!!!*

I'll take 5-6 more salting events, with 1-2 more pushes thrown in the mix.

I'm hoping for an early Summer too.


----------



## Lightningllc

Has anyone used the kage box & plow setup, for a skidsteer. Looking at buying a 10 foot setup.


----------



## axl

Matson Snow;1258803 said:


> The Fat Lady is Singing........Its Over!!!!!....Maybe a salting or Two....But , its Over!!:salute:.........:waving:


I could have swore somebody said IT'S OVER the last time we had a break in action, and then we got hammered with the biggest storm of the season. But I cant remember who that was....LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOL :laughing:


----------



## 24v6spd

axl;1258932 said:


> I could have swore somebody said IT'S OVER the last time we had a break in action, and then we got hammered with the biggest storm of the season. But I cant remember who that was....LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOL :laughing:


I was thinking the same thing !


----------



## flykelley

TCLA;1258910 said:


> Shame on you......*Ban Him!!!*
> 
> I'll take 5-6 more salting events, with 1-2 more pushes thrown in the mix.
> 
> I'm hoping for an early Summer too.


Sign me up I still am ready to push snow and throw some salt. We will have plenty of time to cut grass.

Mike


----------



## Matson Snow

axl;1258932 said:


> I could have swore somebody said IT'S OVER the last time we had a break in action, and then we got hammered with the biggest storm of the season. But I cant remember who that was....LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOL :laughing:


Yes...It was me.....So buckle up...We should be in for a Doozy real soon....:laughing:


----------



## 24v6spd

Matson Snow;1258950 said:


> Yes...It was me.....So buckle up...We should be in for a Doozy real soon....:laughing:


Thanks, I for one am on board with that.


----------



## eatonpaving

*shop.*

well last week i ran into an old buddy that own a few car lots, boy did he give me the work, i have 10 cars on the list, delivered 2 of them today...first full day of working............in my own place....what a feeling.....


----------



## Lightningllc

Is it gonna be a salting in the am or no saltings. Guesses anyone???


----------



## Glockshot73!

Lightningllc;1258979 said:


> Is it gonna be a salting in the am or no saltings. Guesses anyone???


Definatly will be up checking


----------



## Glockshot73!

Salt shortage? Or is JDL just calling selling salt early? Bought the last 30 bags today whew truck didn't almost haul all of it back home (sarcastic). Is anybody elses suppliers out of salt and telling you they can't get anymore? Theirs still winter left seems stupid to stop selling now considering march and april can bring legit ice


----------



## alternative

flykelley;1258949 said:


> Sign me up I still am ready to push snow and throw some salt. *We will have plenty of time to cut grass*.
> 
> Mike


exactly my thoughts- i dont know why (other than warmer temps) anyone wants the grass season to start so soon... Its gonna suck anyway, with fast growing, wet, messy lawns that will probably cost $10 in fuel to double cut a small lot.
I can wait- give me more snow or ice....Thumbs Up


----------



## procut

Lightningllc;1258979 said:


> Is it gonna be a salting in the am or no saltings. Guesses anyone???


I'm guessing no, but I'll still be up to check.



Dodgetruckman731;1258996 said:


> Salt shortage? Or is JDL just calling selling salt early? Bought the last 30 bags today whew truck didn't almost haul all of it back home (sarcastic). Is anybody elses suppliers out of salt and telling you they can't get anymore? Theirs still winter left seems stupid to stop selling now considering march and april can bring legit ice


I would guess that there is no shortage, but they don't want to risk getting more in and having to sit on it all summer if they end up not selling it.


----------



## Lightningllc

There's no salt shortage, no one want's to sit on salt over the summer like they had to last winter into this summer.

Everybody had to sit on alot of salt, I don't know if anyone noticed the pile Angelos had last summer but it was large.

If I owned a stock yard I wouldn't want to sit on thousands of dollars of salt.


----------



## ChaseCreekSnow

I don't see any of this freezing rain they are talking about making it here...but I'll still be up to take a look...Lord knows it won't hang around too long with the high temps forecast for tomorrow.

BTW, truck is still for sale-

http://detroit.craigslist.org/wyn/cto/2245767565.html


----------



## brookline

Milwaukee;1258671 said:


> We think weekend is little better because there are members that had 2 jobs. If anyone agree with that.
> 
> We need find out how many people would able attend on Friday or Saturday or Sunday.
> 
> What time you think good? I was think 4 p.m. so we beat crowd that overtake restaurant.
> 
> 4-to close.


Has to be a Saturday or Sunday for me. I work Friday nights.

I am all for more snow as well.. Unfortunately I am behind on getting my summer bids out so I could use the time but I would much rather be pushing snow and throwing salt than doing bids. Grass will be nice for the first month or two but when it hits 90 I'll be wishing for big piles of fluffy white again.


----------



## Milwaukee

flykelley;1258805 said:


> Mill call Bill Smith at Total Ins in Clarkston 248 625 0410 tell him Mike Kelley sent you. Good guy has been around for many years and is very good to deal with. Good Luck
> 
> Mike


Thank I will call him tomorrow morning

Howey & Insurance email me they say it consider Michigan Automobile Placement Facility or a "special risk" market. Vehicles used to transport the public are considerably more expensive than what you are accustomed to paying for your cars.I would expect premium of $5,000 or more, considering your driving record and the proposed radius of operation.

So $5000 for 6 months that crazy for new business. Look like I go with Ford or Chevy passenger van if they cheaper.


----------



## Stuffdeer

Milwaukee;1259162 said:


> Thank I will call him tomorrow morning
> 
> Howey & Insurance email me they say it consider Michigan Automobile Placement Facility or a "special risk" market. Vehicles used to transport the public are considerably more expensive than what you are accustomed to paying for your cars.I would expect premium of $5,000 or more, considering your driving record and the proposed radius of operation.
> 
> So $5000 for 6 months that crazy for new business. Look like I go with Ford or Chevy passenger van if they cheaper.


Can't put the plow you want on a passenger van...


----------



## Milwaukee

Stuffdeer;1259225 said:


> Can't put the plow you want on a passenger van...


Yeah it be SAG BIG TIME with 1800 lb plow. It would be hold for next year if I buy bigger truck.


----------



## Luther

Lightningllc;1258979 said:


> Is it gonna be a salting in the am or no saltings. Guesses anyone???


It doesn't look promising right now. :realmad:


----------



## A&LSiteService

Still dry in brighton...


----------



## Luther

Morning Andy! ~ :waving:


----------



## A&LSiteService

Good morning Jim, Have a great Friday my friend Thumbs Up


----------



## newhere

Any one else out making rounds yet? 

Whatcha guys seeing? (Brighton?)


----------



## Allor Outdoor

Bone dry here In Milford....


----------



## terrapro

Dry here in Howell.


----------



## newhere

Dry here also but looking at the map its gona happen in the next 2 hours if its going to. I have a lot more important things to do today so with that said its probably gona happen. (Fingers crossed)


----------



## Superior L & L

Radar shows it right over me, but the air is to dry because it's not hitting the ground


----------



## Glockshot73!

Dry in Warren, radar shows it over us too


----------



## 2FAST4U

Dry in chesterfield. Got a call from another contractor and he said the roads are a mess did ask were he was at though.


----------



## 2FAST4U

Check that. It just started.....


----------



## 2FAST4U

Check that again its done and there's a sheet of ICE every were. Time to go have fun


----------



## Superior L & L

6:00am something popped up right over flint ! Already out salting, it's slick as heck. Cars are already in ditches and rolled over


----------



## flykelley

Very small amount of ice on my deck, and windshield of truck but I just walkwed to my mailbox to get the paper and the pavement isn't slick at all. Going to take a quick tour of some lots close to me and check them out.

Mike


----------



## magnatrac

Was out at 5:30 and it was totally dry. Now it is raining and solid ice here in north oakland


----------



## Lightningllc

Ice. Hurry salt


----------



## Glockshot73!

Still dry in warren


----------



## Lightningllc

Wow Farmington dry.Milford dry. Job in Howell dry. But south Lyon new Hudson wixom and novi put your ice skates on.


----------



## M & D LAWN

Dearborn is a complete sheet of ice from warren to michigan ave


----------



## Plow man Foster

West bloomfield is a sheeet of ice cars cant even get up the smallest hills, busses in front yards, people driving like bats outta hell (the ones with awd) 
liquid is working well tho!


----------



## Stuffdeer

Just rain in Southgate. Roads are wet, but no ice.

33 and rising


----------



## 2FAST4U

Well that was fun. Things are looking good now, 34 and rain has stopped for now. Put my ice fishing cleats on so I could walk around and salt the sidewalks.


----------



## Glockshot73!

So many dry lots salted by me, gonna be pissed customers, I ended up salting one at 10 and hoover in warren, and one at 14 and masonic in sterling heights.

Really had to take a drive and check everything today, dangerous if you didnt


----------



## VIPHGM

traffic this morning was a nightmare... M53 was shut down... had everyone merging to old van **** and M59 was bumper to bumper.... took forever to get around anywhere today... i was sitting in the truck calling locations to see how they were looking... had one customer tell me there parking lot looked wet... when i got there it was a sheet of ice... glad i didnt listen to them!!!


----------



## Milwaukee

Well I thought I should show you this one since I know half of you are VERY addicted to facebook

http://www.facebook.com/#!/pages/Southeast-Michigan-Weather/177333378956864


----------



## Lightningllc

Fun this morning couple photos, Ice was bad, I was bouncing off snow piles and curbs.

F-650 sideways 7 ton dump box half way up, salting sideways scary but fun!!!


----------



## Glockshot73!

Lightningllc;1259504 said:


> Fun this morning couple photos, Ice was bad, I was bouncing off snow piles and curbs.
> 
> F-650 sideways 7 ton dump box half way up, salting sideways scary but fun!!!


Jezze, Freezing rain sucks


----------



## terrapro

Lightningllc;1259504 said:


> Fun this morning couple photos, Ice was bad, I was bouncing off snow piles and curbs.
> 
> F-650 sideways 7 ton dump box half way up, salting sideways scary but fun!!!


Is that last pic in Brighton 96 and Spencer?


----------



## michiganmech

thats I96 west bound at D19's exit


----------



## Plow man Foster

Anyone think we're REALLY getting snow this week(end)???


----------



## Milwaukee

Plow man Foster;1259571 said:


> Anyone think we're REALLY getting snow this week(end)???


 Consider it 40oF so we will wait and see what happened.


----------



## terrapro

michiganmech;1259570 said:


> thats I96 west bound at D19's exit


Should have known that


----------



## Lightningllc

terrapro;1259550 said:


> Is that last pic in Brighton 96 and Spencer?


Cole, Semi is d19 and 96

9 cars in ditch is beck and 96


----------



## caitlyncllc

I am trying to restructure some things. Selling my 2008 Chevy 2500HD diesel and my Branson 4720H tractor with loader. You can see the ad here. The truck is in the detail shop, so I will post pics after I get it back.
http://flint.craigslist.org/cto/2247322261.html
Thinking I am gonna sell my 92 Dodge plow truck, too.....let me know if your interested.


----------



## Metro Lawn

caitlyncllc;1259643 said:


> Thinking I am gonna sell my 92 Dodge plow truck, too.....let me know if your interested.


How much for the Dodge?


----------



## caitlyncllc

92 1/2 ton dodge, 318 gasser, 46RH tranny, meyer 7.5 with rebuilt pump, 2 new rams and hoses this winter. I just got my hands on the truck last fall...has been sitting so I put in new fuel lines, tranny lines, brake lines, radiator, alternator, HD battery, tie rod ends, drag link, all the ball joints, rims and the front axle actuator. Changed all the fluids and filters. It has true dual exhaust, with no cats and cherry bombs....sounds great, unless you are plowing a resi at 4am. Its a good solid truck now. But....I mentioned to my wife that I was gonna sell it, and she is not so sure about it. The truck was my wife's late husbands truck, and she is not sure if she wants to get rid of it, cause of her kids wanting the truck....but they have 6 years before they can drive. So give me a day or so, and I will let you know what's going on with it.
Sorry....


Metro Lawn;1259819 said:


> How much for the Dodge?


----------



## Milwaukee

Anyone of you should show that to employee who spread salt with truck.

This lady is VERY VERY LUCKY that she didn't get hurt.

http://www.greatlakes4x4.com/showthread.php?t=202518


----------



## caitlyncllc

I'm not a ford guy...Milwaukee u are, right? what's your opinion on the '97 F250 with the 7.3 diesel? Looking to get an older diesel for pulling my dump trailer. Thanks


----------



## brookline

caitlyncllc;1259918 said:


> I'm not a ford guy...Milwaukee u are, right? what's your opinion on the '97 F250 with the 7.3 diesel? Looking to get an older diesel for pulling my dump trailer. Thanks


One word on that motor, BULLETPROOF. The trans is another story if it has a chip walk away. Take good care of the trans and you will be driving it for years to come.


----------



## Milwaukee

caitlyncllc;1259918 said:


> I'm not a ford guy...Milwaukee u are, right? what's your opinion on the '97 F250 with the 7.3 diesel? Looking to get an older diesel for pulling my dump trailer. Thanks


Well they are good but try find F350 with front solid axle. Because you wouldn't like alignment on F250 when you keep overload regular time.

7.3L powerstroke good engine but little pricey compare to old 7.3L IDI they cheaper. If it automatic 4 speed E40D If I were you get BIGGEST transmission cooler on it.


----------



## Sharpcut 1

Milwaukee;1259893 said:


> Anyone of you should show that to employee who spread salt with truck.
> 
> This lady is VERY VERY LUCKY that she didn't get hurt.
> 
> http://www.greatlakes4x4.com/showthread.php?t=202518


Not trying to be a jerk, but that truck does'nt even have a commercial plate, what the heck is it doing with a salt spreader strapped to the bed??


----------



## Milwaukee

Sharpcut 1;1259963 said:


> Not trying to be a jerk, but that truck does'nt even have a commercial plate, what the heck is it doing with a salt spreader strapped to the bed??


Could be low baller.


----------



## caitlyncllc

Milwaukee;1259959 said:


> Well they are good but try find F350 with front solid axle. Because you wouldn't like alignment on F250 when you keep overload regular time.
> 
> 7.3L powerstroke good engine but little pricey compare to old 7.3L IDI they cheaper. If it automatic 4 speed E40D If I were you get BIGGEST transmission cooler on it.


thanks. Did you mean the motor is cheaper to maintain, or cheaper to buy a whole motor? What about the '99 7.3 on a F350? that's the new body style, did they change the motor or tranny for that? I'm a chevy guy, but the old chevy diesels are all in the junkyard...so i think i have to look at the fords.


----------



## Milwaukee

caitlyncllc;1259979 said:


> thanks. Did you mean the motor is cheaper to maintain, or cheaper to buy a whole motor? What about the '99 7.3 on a F350? that's the new body style, did they change the motor or tranny for that? I'm a chevy guy, but the old chevy diesels are all in the junkyard...so i think i have to look at the fords.


Well motor I am talk about 6.9L or 7.3L IDI without turbo are cheapest to running. That why I bought F250 with 6.9L IDI so I don't need big wallet for injectors or turbo on powerstroke.

99 F350 have slightly improve hp and torque on 7.3L I am pretty sure. I am not biggest expert on powerstroke. Only IDI and 6.7L powerstroke.

I would pick 99 F350 over 97 f250 for comfortable and reliable. See tons of them with 300-400K miles company trucks at REPO auction.

Before you buy please do coolant pressure tester pump up to psi what it say on radiator cap PSI. I think 13 but look at cap psi. Then wait for hour to make sure it not drop pressure.

Ask owner if they know what SCA coolant is.


----------



## Luther

I'm liking the forecast for tonight!


----------



## 2FAST4U

TCLA;1260091 said:


> I'm liking the forecast for tonight!


Enlighten me Jim, I'm 300 miles away what's all the weather guessers calling for?


----------



## Luther

4 & 7 are saying 1-2 possible.


----------



## Matson Snow

NOAA is saying 1"-2" Before 4am Sunday.....Temps are gonna play a key role in this one....Could get atleast a Salt outta this one....Thumbs Up......I need a 60" TV for the Familiy room...So, Keep them coming....payup....:laughing:


----------



## TheXpress2002

TCLA;1260100 said:


> 4 & 7 are saying 1-2 possible.


I think there will be a few surprises in store for people on the eastside and possibly downriver. Again all depends on temps. One or two degrees will make or break this one.


----------



## alternative

TheXpress2002;1260108 said:


> I think there will be a few surprises in store for people on the eastside and possibly downriver. Again all depends on temps. One or two degrees will make or break this one.


What would the surprise be? 1-3" or more?


----------



## Lightningllc

It is getting cold in Brighton but there's no ice yet, thinking it is gonna dry up then snow later??? Xpress


----------



## terrapro

Honestly I don't want it to snow. Everytime we have plowed something breaks, I am done with this. I haven't made any money this winter, I am broke as hell because of all the break downs.


----------



## TheXpress2002

alternative;1260111 said:


> What would the surprise be? 1-3" or more?


To be honest with you, I am not even going to try to touch this one besides my general statement. I think we all learned a lesson the other day with the difference 10 feet made driving down the road. The max would be a 3 inch event if all factors were ideal


----------



## Stuffdeer

Its still 45 in Southgate. And raining pretty good...


----------



## TheXpress2002

Its 48 here in Canton pouring rain, reports are 34 in A2, 32 in Brighton, 32 in Howell, 31 in Lansing. Wonder where the front is..........lol


----------



## dreamrs68

*dreamrs68*

hey 5 starr, where were u buying your salt at for so cheap? i havent been able to find it cheaper than 65.00 a yd. now its at 73.00 the best i can find here in waterford.
now in southfield its 70.00 . just curious!! thanks.


----------



## snow_man_48045

For those west side boys you can have your white junk! 
I wish it was over also. But this is Michigan you can wish in one hand and crap in the other...
Don't really want to spend what little money we made at the pump with these jacked up fuel prices. Rather stay out of the plow trucks, get paper work done and ready for spring. Also need to get some painting done at the house that seemed to never be completed this winter.


----------



## alternative

snow_man_48045;1260190 said:


> For those west side boys you can have your white junk!
> I wish it was over also. But this is Michigan you can wish in one hand and crap in the other...
> Don't really want to spend what little money we made at the pump with these jacked up fuel prices. Rather stay out of the plow trucks, get paper work done and ready for spring. *Also need to get some painting done at the house that seemed to never be completed this winter.*


hah, i had so many plans to get things done at the house this winter and not ONE got completed...Guess i;ll try next winter. :laughing:


----------



## grassmaster06

lots of break downs and over paid unreliable help this year ,no more snow for me


----------



## Leisure Time LC

grassmaster06;1260267 said:


> lots of break downs and over paid unreliable help this year ,no more snow for me


I hear you there, not to many breakdowns for me, other than stolen truck.. But did have my fair share of useless help though...


----------



## alpine627

Started snowing in fenton about 11:30 am


----------



## Lightningllc

Starting to sleet in brighton, Temp is at 31 now and ground temp is 33 so this could be a quick freeze over and repeat from yesterday.


----------



## terrapro

Lightningllc;1260310 said:


> Starting to sleet in brighton, Temp is at 31 now and ground temp is 33 so this could be a quick freeze over and repeat from yesterday.


Snowing here. Nothing is sticking and the temp is suppose to go up from here until dark then start to drop back down.


----------



## flykelley

Starting to snow here in Waterford, nothing heavy.

Mike


----------



## Lightningllc

Not sticking but it's snowing good now, Hoping for a salting maybe.


----------



## Milwaukee

Road in west RD near I75 in Woodhaven are start slippery. Explorer didn't stop good on that.


Hope of you did salt tonight.


----------



## terrapro

Hmmm seems like this storm has picked up more moisture and the front shifted east. I have a feeling there will be an inch on the ground by morning.


----------



## Lightningllc

Um it's snowing in Brighton good now, starting to stick to everything but the driveway. Gonna be salting soon if it keeps up


----------



## Lightningllc

michiganmech;1259570 said:


> thats I96 west bound at D19's exit


How do you were I am, u stalking me.


----------



## TheXpress2002

Hell, a couple degrees lower we would have a heck of a snowfall. This may get interesting in the next few hours.


----------



## CrewKut

Congrats Xpress on 1000 posts! and thanks for the update.

Dan


----------



## Glockshot73!

TheXpress2002;1260444 said:


> Hell, a couple degrees lower we would have a heck of a snowfall. This may get interesting in the next few hours.


Yeah it looks like it is, really started filling in, don't mind the snow one bit, nice to make some money in March


----------



## michiganmech

Lightningllc;1260435 said:


> How do you were I am, u stalking me.


sorry i just know my exits Thumbs Up


----------



## terrapro

Just went to pick up a load of salt and my truck won't shift out of 2nd then it won't shift out of 1st after a couple more stop and go's. I am assuming because it heats up enough for the bands to slip. :realmad: 

I drove the stupid truck all around town today and no problems at all.

Might be having a going out of business sale :waving:


----------



## Lightningllc

michiganmech;1260453 said:


> sorry i just know my exits Thumbs Up


You must have a lot of time on your hands or you do a lot of driving,


----------



## Lightningllc

terrapro;1260457 said:


> Just went to pick up a load of salt and my truck won't shift out of 2nd then it won't shift out of 1st after a couple more stop and go's. I am assuming because it heats up enough for the bands to slip. :realmad:
> 
> I drove the stupid truck all around town today and no problems at all.
> 
> Might be having a going out of business sale :waving:


We have had a lot of repairs to, I know the feeling, bet the lowballers are feeling it this year, (brick man)


----------



## caitlyncllc

terrapro;1260457 said:


> Just went to pick up a load of salt and my truck won't shift out of 2nd then it won't shift out of 1st after a couple more stop and go's. I am assuming because it heats up enough for the bands to slip. :realmad:
> 
> I drove the stupid truck all around town today and no problems at all.
> 
> Might be having a going out of business sale :waving:


didn't you just get your tranny rebuilt? that's a bummer


----------



## michiganmech

sounds like you get what you pay for..... and it doesn't always pay to go with the cheapest price for important repairs on work trucks! try Hi Tech transmission's in farmington hills. sorry about your luck hope it gets better


----------



## Lightningllc

michiganmech;1260466 said:


> sounds like you get what you pay for..... and it doesn't always pay to go with the cheapest price for important repairs on work trucks! try Hi Tech transmission's in farmington hills. sorry about your luck hope it gets better


Hey that's my secret, hi-tech is a good guy, he can rebuild anything. I hope you and me get discounts for the referrals.


----------



## Allor Outdoor

Within the past hour NOAA went from "around an inch" to "1 to 2 inches" to "2-4 inches"


----------



## caitlyncllc

Allor Outdoor;1260478 said:


> Within the past hour NOAA went from "around an inch" to "1 to 2 inches" to "2-4 inches"


good. ready to push and make some money.


----------



## TheXpress2002

Starting to slush up on blacktop all other surfaces covered


----------



## timsteinman30

down in southern monroe county it started to convert over about 1 hour ago. just wet roads now


----------



## Lightningllc

Wow got 1/2 inch of slushy sloppy snow, going to salt foot traffic lots


----------



## firelwn82

We have about 3/4 here in Clarkston/Ortonville... What are you expecting for a total out of this Express? The only reason I care is because I have to be at the station at 8am for duty.... Hoping It's just a salting or the 2" push not a full route... Thanks in advance


----------



## terrapro

Well figured I would try after dinner again and no problems shifting at all?! Got my load of salt and am trying to figure out timing on this. Crossing my fingers this truck will not give me problems tonight.


----------



## firelwn82

Also. Is anyone looking for a 60" Reel mower? John Deere not sure of all of the details. Needs adjusting on the reels and possibly sharpening of the reels. My mechanic has it in his yard. 1000 or best.... Pm me and I will give you the info.


----------



## TheXpress2002

2-4 depending on temp


----------



## firelwn82

TheXpress2002;1260522 said:


> 2-4 depending on temp


great... Didn't want that... ha ha ... Is there a time frame?


----------



## Glockshot73!

Quarter of an inch on concrete in warren, not really icy underneath, salting high traffic areas and waiting until its over to hopefully plow


----------



## grassmaster06

It looks like between 10 and 2 I think ,judging by the radar


----------



## moosey

Roads are wet in the Pontiac/Waterford area but parking lots n drives are adding up.


----------



## magnatrac

Just got home from dinner in clarkston. The roads were covered but not too bad as it's still melting with the salt put down earlier. Now my walks at home on the other hand have 2" on them. It looks like it might just be a push in the morning !!! All the rain washed away that nice salt layer that was on everything.


----------



## asps4u

1.5" in Commerce and still coming down good


----------



## Greenstar lawn

1/4" in chesterfield. It seems like its warming up outside


----------



## Outdoor Pros

About an inch sticking on the ground in Lasalle. Still coming down pretty good.


----------



## michigancutter

2" on grassy area in casco/richmond, been comming down hard since 6:00. Only have about a inch on the pavement. Looks like a good salting if the temps hold were there at.


----------



## TheXpress2002

I have a solid 2-2.5 inches at the house. They are untreated pavement areas. Have not been out on main roads.


----------



## Lightningllc

This is what I got in my driveway in brighton, Salted all foot traffic areas and it is melting good.


----------



## Plow man Foster

TheXpress2002;1260584 said:


> I have a solid 2-2.5 inches at *the house*. They are untreated pavement areas. Have not been out on main roads.


if i knew where "the house" was it might have helped me.. Lol just palyin wit ya!

A good inch in West Bloomfield
About an inch and a quarter in South lyon


----------



## TheXpress2002

Upper corner says "Location: Canton"

Lol just playin wit ya!



Plow man Foster;1260604 said:


> if i knew where "the house" was it might have helped me.. Lol just palyin wit ya!
> 
> A good inch in West Bloomfield
> About an inch and a quarter in South lyon


----------



## Plow man Foster

TheXpress2002;1260607 said:


> Upper corner says "Location: Canton"
> 
> Lol just playin wit ya!


Not tryin to start any thing but it actually says:
Join Date: Oct 2007
Location: Michigan
Posts: 1,004

EDIT:
hhahaha Thx for changing it!


----------



## NewImgLwn&Lndsc

About 3" in livonia.


----------



## TheXpress2002

So anyways.......what have we learned about this evening......lets all say it together......"Winter is not over until April 30th"

There is a good quote out there from the movie "Blow" in reference to lipstick, I think if I posted it I would be sent to the time out corner. Google it and you will know what I am talking about with our relationship with mother nature this winter.


----------



## newhere

Well shet had about 2" at the shop so I decided to go start the driveway route but up town we hardly have a inch. Crrrrap.

Looks to me like its about done passing over flint/fenton area, little squall a hour behind but not much. What to do,what to do.


----------



## Frosty12

Right around 3" in Milford. Seems like there are huge variations in totals across southeast Michigan. In like a Lion, out like an even bigger Lion?


----------



## jbiggert

About 4" on my untreated sidewalk in Dexter. Heading out to go have some fun.


----------



## TheXpress2002

I have 3.67345 inches of snow at approx lat 42.3482 long -83.4563 with a current temp of 27 degrees


----------



## VIPHGM

Heavy wet and very icy.... What a mess


----------



## michigancutter

a solid 4" in casco. heading out to clean this mess up.


----------



## newhere

Sounds like I got off easy, I got my route done in a 1/4 of the time it took on the two big storms.


----------



## terrapro

It settled alot since last night, 2inches in some spots 1/4inch at others. I have left more on lots before but I decided to clean them up anyway. Had to skip the drives though because the trans was acting up again so I just limped it home and truck is going to the shop first thing Monday.

Haven't decided what shop though. Has anyone used champion chevy in Howell before? I have picked up parts before and the guys seem cool and they told me they had a real good trans guy.


----------



## VIPHGM

is salt working for everyone?? Seems like the roads r hardening up again?


----------



## cuttingedge13

Almost like a melt and re-freeze, looks like the sun is trying to peak out. I hope it gets as warm as they said it would.


----------



## procut

cuttingedge13;1260831 said:


> Almost like a melt and re-freeze, looks like the sun is trying to peak out. I hope it gets as warm as they said it would.


Thats what happened here. Only had about 3/4" but it seemed as if it started to melt then froze over, very icey. Roads were bad. i couldn't believe how few guys were out salting. I don't know if they didn't realize it was this bad, didn't think it needed it, or just said f- it. All I know is the lots I was in were skating rinks.


----------



## michiganmech

terrapro;1260824 said:


> It settled alot since last night, 2inches in some spots 1/4inch at others. I have left more on lots before but I decided to clean them up anyway. Had to skip the drives though because the trans was acting up again so I just limped it home and truck is going to the shop first thing Monday.
> 
> Haven't decided what shop though. Has anyone used champion chevy in Howell before? I have picked up parts before and the guys seem cool and they told me they had a real good trans guy.


most dealers have a high labor rate and you get list price on everything so its hard to get them to cut you a "deal". plus do you want the same factory stuff going back in that failed or do you want after market stuff thats "improved" its your choice but i've never had luck going back to the dealer for something out of warranty. me personally i would take it to Hi Tech in farmington hill off grand river just west of middle belt right after the old chevy dealership that closed. if thats to far i've heard alot of good things from a+ trans. in brighton off old us 23 north of town.


----------



## bln

Cole, I have a guy in wixom who does a phenomenal job with a 1 or 2 day turnaround. Call me (248)-982-5263. He specializes in chevy


----------



## VIPHGM

Does anyone have the program that you can access peoples driving records? Or know how I can obtain a copy of someone's driving record?


----------



## Glockshot73!

Got the dreaded flahin OD light last night in the 350, didn't wanna go somtimes when I put it in reverse also. Took my truck into the dealer last month to fix a cold start problem, seems like evrytime I take my vehicles into the dealer couple weeks later somthing potentially major is goin on, almost never fails I dunno if I trust them anymore


----------



## Lightningllc

Dodgetruckman731;1261185 said:


> Got the dreaded flahin OD light last night in the 350, didn't wanna go somtimes when I put it in reverse also. Took my truck into the dealer last month to fix a cold start problem, seems like evrytime I take my vehicles into the dealer couple weeks later somthing potentially major is goin on, almost never fails I dunno if I trust them anymore


Trans is shot, 3rd gear and reverse share the same trans band. Hi tech trans in Farmington will do it right the first time and warranties his work.


----------



## Metro Lawn

VIPHGM;1261158 said:


> Does anyone have the program that you can access peoples driving records? Or know how I can obtain a copy of someone's driving record?


If you need it for a new hire, they can go to the S.O.S. and request a copy for you.


----------



## GimmeSnow!!

My insurance agent checks driving records for me


----------



## Glockshot73!

Lightningllc;1261198 said:


> Trans is shot, 3rd gear and reverse share the same trans band. Hi tech trans in Farmington will do it right the first time and warranties his work.


Yeah i was kind of assuming it would be shot, Hasent done anything today yet so i dont know whats going on, definatly going to get the codes read and praying its a sensor, i read online that it could be a sensor in the rear diff that causes the ABS light to go on , and can also cause the OD light to flash, ABS light was on during that last big storm, dosent explain the reverse issure though, im afriad its shot


----------



## Leisure Time LC

My insurance company does it for me as well


----------



## NewImgLwn&Lndsc

Dodgetruckman731;1261257 said:


> Yeah i was kind of assuming it would be shot, Hasent done anything today yet so i dont know whats going on, definatly going to get the codes read and praying its a sensor, i read online that it could be a sensor in the rear diff that causes the ABS light to go on , and can also cause the OD light to flash, ABS light was on during that last big storm, dosent explain the reverse issure though, im afriad its shot


A bad abs/vss sensor will cause the od light to flash. It will make the speedometer jump around or delay in return can lead to goofy shifting.


----------



## terrapro

NewImgLwn&Lndsc;1261357 said:


> A bad abs/vss sensor will cause the od light to flash. It will make the speedometer jump around or delay in return can lead to goofy shifting.


My ABS light will turn on in my truck when I get in heavy snow or stack hard in 4wheel and have to give it gas and the tires slip. Could this actually give me my current trans problems? Seems almost too hopefull.


----------



## Milwaukee

terrapro;1261367 said:


> My ABS light will turn on in my truck when I get in heavy snow or stack hard in 4wheel and have to give it gas and the tires slip. Could this actually give me my current trans problems? Seems almost too hopefull.


Yes

On my 95 f250 when I have bad wiring on abs sensor on rear axle. Speedometer go crazy and transmission surge shift plus very hard shift that broke traction while you cruise 45 mph Jump to 60-70 in short time. AMAZING it not ever broke yet expect new owner who didn't gently on it.


----------



## 24v6spd

terrapro;1261367 said:


> My ABS light will turn on in my truck when I get in heavy snow or stack hard in 4wheel and have to give it gas and the tires slip. Could this actually give me my current trans problems? Seems almost too hopefull.


I have had the same thing happen with my ABS light when the tires slip in 4WD. When you shut the truck off and restart it goes off.


----------



## Plow man Foster

Pretty darn good? 
Just a little thing i do in between storms....Or before bed.









Looking back at it now the plow looks like a western more than a Boss


----------



## procut

Looks like a UltraMount, lol. Thats pretty neat - what program are you using?


----------



## Plow man Foster

procut;1261557 said:


> Looks like a UltraMount, lol. Thats pretty neat - what program are you using?


i just came across a google sketch 3D....or something like that. They sent me an email on a free download to my gmail so im trying it out!


----------



## BossPlow2010

terrapro;1261367 said:


> My ABS light will turn on in my truck when I get in heavy snow or stack hard in 4wheel and have to give it gas and the tires slip. Could this actually give me my current trans problems? Seems almost too hopefull.


Your abs light goes on because there is snow packed on the sensor. It's fine!


----------



## TheXpress2002

Just a quick update.

The system to effect us on the Tuesday night through Wednesday night will be the same set up as we just witnessed. I believe it will start off as a mix of sleet, snow and freezing rain Tuesday night. I dont see much accumulation of snow and sleet but could get a quick glazing of ice before it changes to rain. As of right now it will be a rain event on Wednesday (north of I69 will be a mix). It will then change over to snow Wednesday night. Right now the accumulation line is just north of M59

As we all know and by the lesson of this last storm 6 hours slower in arrival time or 2 degrees make a huge difference.

After that a clipper will drop down next weekend. This may be a good chance for some accumulating snow for areas north of say 96


----------



## Green Glacier

TheXpress2002;1261671 said:


> Just a quick update.
> 
> The system to effect us on the Tuesday night through Wednesday night will be the same set up as we just witnessed. I believe it will start off as a mix of sleet, snow and freezing rain Tuesday night. I dont see much accumulation of snow and sleet but could get a quick glazing of ice before it changes to rain. As of right now it will be a rain event on Wednesday (north of I69 will be a mix). It will then change over to snow Wednesday night. Right now the accumulation line is just north of M59
> 
> As we all know and by the lesson of this last storm 6 hours slower in arrival time or 2 degrees make a huge difference.
> 
> After that a clipper will drop down next weekend. This may be a good chance for some accumulating snow for areas north of say 96


Thanks for update we will be little better pepared this time :salute:


----------



## TheXpress2002

Green Glacier;1261684 said:


> Thanks for update we will be little better pepared this time :salute:


It could be worse. There were some people east of us that had not one flake of snow in their forecast. The precipitaion overran the cold front and they wound up with 29 inches of snow *OVERNIGHT*. Try waking up to that one.


----------



## redskinsfan34

GreenGlacier, Do you guys handle the big Pamida lot in Chelsea?


----------



## Green Glacier

TheXpress2002;1261690 said:


> It could be worse. There were some people east of us that had not one flake of snow in their forecast. The precipitaion overran the cold front and they wound up with 29 inches of snow *OVERNIGHT*. Try waking up to that one.


NO i stil have two trucks down one trans one broke front axle


----------



## Green Glacier

redskinsfan34;1261691 said:


> GreenGlacier, Do you guys handle the big Pamida lot in Chelsea?


Yes for 9 years WhyThumbs Up


----------



## Leisure Time LC

TheXpress2002;1261690 said:


> It could be worse. There were some people east of us that had not one flake of snow in their forecast. The precipitaion overran the cold front and they wound up with 29 inches of snow *OVERNIGHT*. Try waking up to that one.


No thank you, just want rain from here on out


----------



## Green Glacier

Leisure Time LC;1261719 said:


> No thank you, just want rain from here on out


Well I need 2 to 3 more weekend 2 3" snow fall then I i will be great payup


----------



## Outdoor Pros

Express:

As always, thanks for the updates. I have a question though: Do you see anything long range in terms of plowable events for the Metro area and south of I-94?

Thanks

Outdoor Pros


----------



## michiganmech

Dodgetruckman731;1261185 said:


> Got the dreaded flahin OD light last night in the 350, didn't wanna go somtimes when I put it in reverse also. Took my truck into the dealer last month to fix a cold start problem, seems like evrytime I take my vehicles into the dealer couple weeks later somthing potentially major is goin on, almost never fails I dunno if I trust them anymore


by saying "didnt want to go" do you mean surging or slipping? sometimes when shifting back and forth the signal will get lost putting the trans in "limp mode" aka od light flashes. theres a black box on the side of the trans that slides on where the linkage is. the name isnt coming to me right now but there is a plug on it take it off and put some grease in it try that first. we had that problem before and the grease fixed it for one season but ended up replacing it the next.


----------



## redskinsfan34

Green Glacier;1261704 said:


> Yes for 9 years WhyThumbs Up


Just wondering. I thought that was you guys. You're always there when I drive by to do Chelsea Rentals down the road a bit. Must be we're on the same schedule.


----------



## Glockshot73!

michiganmech;1261756 said:


> by saying "didnt want to go" do you mean surging or slipping? sometimes when shifting back and forth the signal will get lost putting the trans in "limp mode" aka od light flashes. theres a black box on the side of the trans that slides on where the linkage is. the name isnt coming to me right now but there is a plug on it take it off and put some grease in it try that first. we had that problem before and the grease fixed it for one season but ended up replacing it the next.


Its surging, and I will give that a shot. Thanks for the input


----------



## Green Glacier

TheXpress2002;1261690 said:


> It could be worse. There were some people east of us that had not one flake of snow in their forecast. The precipitaion overran the cold front and they wound up with 29 inches of snow *OVERNIGHT*. Try waking up to that one.


Xpress any ideas on long range stuff salt yard called wants committment


----------



## Patrick34

*Mulch*

To all the landscape guys, if anyone is interested in renting a bark blower this spring, let me know. We purchased a brand new bark blower (Finn BB302) last year, we love it. In addition to using it last year, we also selectively rented it out. If anyone is interested, let me know anytime. Thanks.


----------



## CSP#1

*Salt - downriver*

Where can one buy rock salt in Lincoln Park area? Panetta's never seems to be open.


----------



## Matson Snow

CSP#1;1261853 said:


> Where can one buy rock salt in Lincoln Park area? Panetta's never seems to be open.


Freeport Stone...Brownstown

Carefree Lawn Center.....Trenton

Dan K.......I think he is in Brownstown

James Brothers.....Woodhaven

Professional Turf Products........Riverview


----------



## firelwn82

TheXpress2002;1260782 said:


> I have 3.67345 inches of snow at approx lat 42.3482 long -83.4563 with a current temp of 27 degrees


Did I hear a niner in there??? Yeah I know I'm behind but I had to..


----------



## TheXpress2002

firelwn82;1261924 said:


> Did I hear a niner in there??? Yeah I know I'm behind but I had to..


Well my statement was full of scarcasm, from the first word to the last.


----------



## firelwn82

TheXpress2002;1261933 said:


> Well my statement was full of scarcasm, from the first word to the last.


Um yeah I got that.... Just was certain I heard a niner though...


----------



## TheXpress2002

Green Glacier;1261844 said:


> Xpress any ideas on long range stuff salt yard called wants committment


To be honest with you, I am not comfortable telling you one way or the other. March is such a crap shoot. I see a very active pattern but the form of precipitation is unknown. The pattern cycle I use shows the potential for a system around the 22nd. This is a repeat of Feb, 01 storm. I am not saying this is or isnt a "snow" event but the event should be an impressive one.


----------



## TheXpress2002

firelwn82;1261937 said:


> Um yeah I got that.... Just was certain I heard a niner though...


Here I will take it out a few more digits.....

3.6734548769


----------



## bln

Does anybody have storm totals for the feb. 1-2 in howell. Noaa is saying that we had 6.2


----------



## Green Glacier

TheXpress2002;1261942 said:


> To be honest with you, I am not comfortable telling you one way or the other. March is such a crap shoot. I see a very active pattern but the form of precipitation is unknown. The pattern cycle I use shows the potential for a system around the 22nd. This is a repeat of Feb, 01 storm. I am not saying this is or isnt a "snow" event but the event should be an impressive one.


Well  If I have to guess I am going with 4 trips 25-30 tons 
Thanks for info :salute:


----------



## firelwn82

TheXpress2002;1261943 said:


> Here I will take it out a few more digits.....
> 
> 3.6734548769


ha ha see told you I heard something..


----------



## Lightningllc

Green Glacier;1262023 said:


> Well  If I have to guess I am going with 4 trips 25-30 tons
> Thanks for info :salute:


Great I go on a cruise on the 23rd. Just my luck work 24 hours and then leave and be dead tired, while I'm gone it won't snow but when I get back April it will snow like 09


----------



## 2FAST4U

Hey guys, feeling a little lazy and dont want to go back and look for it but I got a letter in the mail about my D.U.N.S. number and I know someone was talking about that, and every one said its a joke and dont pay the money. Im I right guys?

Thanks


----------



## TheXpress2002

bln;1262008 said:


> Does anybody have storm totals for the feb. 1-2 in howell. Noaa is saying that we had 6.2


Yes, that is offical for the Livingston Co Airport. Again drifting was a huge issue and those reports are not in the totals.


----------



## TheXpress2002

Lightningllc;1262035 said:


> Great I go on a cruise on the 23rd. Just my luck work 24 hours and then leave and be dead tired, while I'm gone it won't snow but when I get back April it will snow like 09


I have been saying this for awhile now, this is a carbon copy of Feb and March 2008. Two of the strongest La Ninas ever recorded.


----------



## Green Glacier

Lightningllc;1262035 said:


> Great I go on a cruise on the 23rd. Just my luck work 24 hours and then leave and be dead tired, while I'm gone it won't snow but when I get back April it will snow like 09


Your luck sounds good to me if i left it would from the time i leave til i got back
that would be the next day because all the trucks would brake down:realmad:


----------



## firelwn82

TheXpress2002;1262057 said:


> I have been saying this for awhile now, this is a carbon copy of Feb and March 2008. Two of the strongest La Ninas ever recorded.


I say bring it. I'm not ready to stop collecting all of this money... payup


----------



## firelwn82

2FAST4U;1262037 said:


> Hey guys, feeling a little lazy and dont want to go back and look for it but I got a letter in the mail about my D.U.N.S. number and I know someone was talking about that, and every one said its a joke and dont pay the money. Im I right guys?
> 
> Thanks


I started the talk of this. All that I got out of people is that if you have not used the DUNS # you wont ever need it. Not worth it from what I gathered... Although it would be nice to have my personal credit not reflect on the business credit IMO...


----------



## Green Glacier

TheXpress2002;1262057 said:


> I have been saying this for awhile now, this is a carbon copy of Feb and March 2008. Two of the strongest La Ninas ever recorded.


I dont like that winter of 2007-2008 broke me trucks & employees :realmad:


----------



## Green Glacier

TheXpress2002;1262057 said:


> I have been saying this for awhile now, this is a carbon copy of Feb and March 2008. Two of the strongest La Ninas ever recorded.


Is it just me or what this winter is crazy every time i look at noaa it changes


----------



## Stuffdeer

Matson Snow;1261861 said:


> Freeport Stone...Brownstown
> 
> Carefree Lawn Center.....Trenton
> 
> Dan K.......I think he is in Brownstown
> 
> James Brothers.....Woodhaven
> 
> Professional Turf Products........Riverview


Panettas is NEVER open..

I go to Carefree. Their salt isn't treated but great people.

Also go to Dan K ocasionally. His salt is really night too.


----------



## alternative

Stuffdeer;1262091 said:


> Panettas is NEVER open..
> 
> I go to Carefree. Their salt isn't treated but great people.
> 
> Also go to Dan K ocasionally. *His salt is really night too*.


What is night salt?


----------



## P&M Landscaping

alternative;1262139 said:


> What is night salt?


My guess is nice, and yes I work for Dan K part time, we are open all storm, just call the number and someone will be there..


----------



## TheXpress2002

alternative;1262139 said:


> What is night salt?


...........compared to what......day salt?...........lol


----------



## VIPHGM

hey i have a quick question.... my neighbor does some small side plowing and has a 2007 western ultra mount V plow.... i know nothing about Western plows and how much they are going for... just wonder what a plow like this would be valued at for resale.... He is looking to either sell or trade... He wants to trade the V plow for a 9' poly straight blade... some quick feed back would be greatly appreciated 

Thanks

Also... How much is a new Western Wideout plow going for straight out of the box?


----------



## Stuffdeer

NICE SALT. Lmfao everyone


----------



## Green Glacier

So are we going towork inthe mornning?


----------



## magnatrac

VIPHGM;1262148 said:


> hey i have a quick question.... my neighbor does some small side plowing and has a 2007 western ultra mount V plow.... i know nothing about Western plows and how much they are going for... just wonder what a plow like this would be valued at for resale.... He is looking to either sell or trade... He wants to trade the V plow for a 9' poly straight blade... some quick feed back would be greatly appreciated
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Also... How much is a new Western Wideout plow going for straight out of the box?


Western has been really pushing their mvp plows. My buddy got a poly 8'-6" for less than 5k in january. I think the straight 9' might actually cost more than the mvp. I'm not sure the used market but it must go along with new pricing in some way. As far as the new wide out I have no idea. Probably close to 6k though. I have been running blizzard since 03 and like my white paint too much to even look at red plows !!!

, shaun


----------



## Metro Lawn

Anyone catch me on WWJ today. They interviewed me regarding pot holes and if it increased business for the towing division. This must be my 10 minutes..... rofl


----------



## Lightningllc

:realmad::realmad::yow!:Is everyone seeing slow payment this year or what.

I am sick of having to pay expenses this year and waiting and waiting for payment, It is getting old.

I swear I need to hand deliver every invoice to these business's and ask for payment otherwise, I have commerical / industrial customers that haven't paid in 90 days, But I pay my salt vendors asap, Payroll weekly, Truck parts cod, Why can't we get paid within 30 day's.

I swear if I don't see payment from these places I am gonna be chewing out the acct's payable dept's next week!!! 

Sorry just pissed tonight about this issue rant over!


----------



## Lightningllc

Metro Lawn;1262226 said:


> Anyone catch me on WWJ today. They interviewed me regarding pot holes and if it increased business for the towing division. This must be my 10 minutes..... rofl


John you are always rolling on the floor laughing (rofl)

HOW DO YOU GET ANYTHING DONE ON THE FLOOR LAUGHING


----------



## Green Glacier

Lightningllc;1262228 said:


> :realmad::realmad::yow!:Is everyone seeing slow payment this year or what.
> 
> I am sick of having to pay expenses this year and waiting and waiting for payment, It is getting old.
> 
> I swear I need to hand deliver every invoice to these business's and ask for payment otherwise, I have commerical / industrial customers that haven't paid in 90 days, But I pay my salt vendors asap, Payroll weekly, Truck parts cod, Why can't we get paid within 30 day's.
> 
> I swear if I don't see payment from these places I am gonna be chewing out the acct's payable dept's next week!!!
> 
> Sorry just pissed tonight about this issue rant over!


everyone i talk to is having same problem as i am 90 day is BS:realmad:


----------



## Green Glacier

green glacier;1262243 said:


> everyone i talk to is having same problem as i am 90 day is bs:realmad:


snow plow bank & trust


----------



## VIPHGM

I want to see everyone go on Net 30, 60, 90's.... So when i go to McDonald ill tell them ill pay in 60 days or if i need something from walmart... wait 30 day and then net 60 it for me Thanks.... 

I think the world would go bankrupt overnight if everyone went on net payments.... I was talking to the wife about this the other day... every where we go we have to pay restaurants, shopping, fuel and everyone gets there cash right there on the spot... there cash flow is always there.... why cant are's? So then when i actually do tell someone hey ill catch up with you next week on it... they think its the end of the world.... i kind of look at them and laugh and think if you only knew...


----------



## TheXpress2002

Lightningllc;1262233 said:


> John you are always rolling on the floor laughing (rofl)
> 
> HOW DO YOU GET ANYTHING DONE ON THE FLOOR LAUGHING


It seems every time he is rolling on the floor he comes up with a new business venture.

***********************Plowsite participation survey*****************

John's next venture is.....____________________________________


----------



## VIPHGM

TheXpress2002;1262254 said:


> It seems every time he is rolling on the floor he comes up with a new business venture.
> 
> ***********************Plowsite participation survey*****************
> 
> John's next venture is.....____________________________________


Limo Company w/ escorts


----------



## Metro Lawn

VIPHGM;1262264 said:


> Limo Company w/ escorts


I like it. Mow, Snow, Tow, and Hos on the Go

btw, I stop service on clients that reach 30 days (it's in my contract) and will not continue until entire acct is bought up to date. Seems to be working well. I barely have 75k out right now. Not bad considering how busy we have been.


----------



## P&M Landscaping

TheXpress2002;1262254 said:


> It seems every time he is rolling on the floor he comes up with a new business venture.
> 
> ***********************Plowsite participation survey*****************
> 
> John's next venture is.....____________________________________


Topless lawn maintenance and snow blowing....


----------



## VIPHGM

P&M Landscaping;1262278 said:


> Topless lawn maintenance and snow blowing....


John already does that now him self... :laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## Green Glacier

VIPHGM;1262264 said:


> Limo Company w/ escorts


 I thought he allready had that oneThumbs Up


----------



## bln

Tow and blow, a mobile repair and hooker service. The driver services your vehicle while the girl services you.


----------



## Lightningllc

Metro Companies:

Metro Lawn 
Metro Landscaping
Metro Sprinklers
Metro Fertization
Metro Weeding
Metro Edging
Metro Sprayers
Metro Melt
Metro Towing
Metro Hookers
Metro Charters
Metro Escorts
Metro Limo
Metro Trucking
Metro Hauling
Metro Snow Plowing
Metro Salting
Metro Repair
Metro ROLLING ON FLOOR LAUGHING!


----------



## Tscape

Lightningllc;1262228 said:


> :realmad::realmad::yow!:Is everyone seeing slow payment this year or what.
> 
> I am sick of having to pay expenses this year and waiting and waiting for payment, It is getting old.
> 
> I swear I need to hand deliver every invoice to these business's and ask for payment otherwise, I have commerical / industrial customers that haven't paid in 90 days, But I pay my salt vendors asap, Payroll weekly, Truck parts cod, Why can't we get paid within 30 day's.
> 
> I swear if I don't see payment from these places I am gonna be chewing out the acct's payable dept's next week!!!
> 
> Sorry just pissed tonight about this issue rant over!


Why don't your contracts have language spelling out 30 day payment terms with late fees at that point and suspension of service? Sounds like the problem may be with you.


----------



## Tscape

Metro Lawn;1262277 said:


> I barely have 75k out right now. Not bad considering how busy we have been.


Vocab word of the day: ostentatious.


----------



## Lightningllc

Tscape;1262305 said:


> Why don't your contracts have language spelling out 30 day payment terms with late fees at that point and suspension of service? Sounds like the problem may be with you.


THEY DO THAT'S THE PROBLEM, I HAVE LATE CLAUSE,BOUNCED CHECK CLAUSE AND DISCONTINUE CLAUSE.

I can't get blood out of a turnip, They are just slow payers it has been getting worse and worse, I have been taking care of these business's for 10+ years.

It is 30 but then it's 60 and I hound them then it's 90 and I threaten them, They all say they will pay but it's slow. But when you have a 5000 - 10000 bill x 7 companies and then a condo association not paying that's pretty large.

I have always been the nice guy about collecting but I am thinking nice isn't working anymore, I need to be a dick like john and not show up when there's a 10 inch snow.

My employee's say don't do them but in the back of my head I alway's think if I don't show and I have a slip and fall or a car accident who will be held at fault. I could say I discontinued them for none payment or you know how it would work it's alway's the plow guy's fault.


----------



## Tscape

Lightningllc;1262312 said:


> THEY DO THAT'S THE PROBLEM, I HAVE LATE CLAUSE,BOUNCED CHECK CLAUSE AND DISCONTINUE CLAUSE.
> 
> I can't get blood out of a turnip, They are just slow payers it has been getting worse and worse, I have been taking care of these business's for 10+ years.
> 
> It is 30 but then it's 60 and I hound them then it's 90 and I threaten them, They all say they will pay but it's slow. But when you have a 5000 - 10000 bill x 7 companies and then a condo association not paying that's pretty large.
> 
> I have always been the nice guy about collecting but I am thinking nice isn't working anymore, I need to be a dick like john and not show up when there's a 10 inch snow.


Your best option IMHO is to enforce your suspension of service clause as written. Why did you ever waive it in the first place? That sets a bad precedent and you let yourself get further and further extended. Protect yourself. Say what you mean and mean what you say. That being said, I would wait until next season to do it to minimize the clients that will say "F it. It's the end of the season anyway." You have conditioned all of these clients to treat you that way by accepting it in the first place. Expect to lose some, but improve your business by doing it. Trim the fat.

Also, not your fault if you always suspend at 30 days, give written notice 7 days out. You're really that scared that you are liable? Check with a lawyer then.


----------



## Metro Lawn

Justin,
I notify those that are getting stopped before the event. I would never "just not show up". I send them a letter with proof of delivery. You would not even guess how fast most of them find a check. If your contract states that payment must be made within 30 days or service will be stopped, when they fail to pay on time you are no longer liable as they have breached first.


----------



## Lightningllc

Tscape;1262326 said:


> Your best option IMHO is to enforce your suspension of service clause as written. Why did you ever waive it in the first place? That sets a bad precedent and you let yourself get further and further extended. Protect yourself. Say what you mean and mean what you say. That being said, I would wait until next season to do it to minimize the clients that will say "F it. It's the end of the season anyway." You have conditioned all of these clients to treat you that way by accepting it in the first place. Expect to lose some, but improve your business by doing it. Trim the fat.
> 
> Also, not your fault if you always suspend at 30 days, give written notice 7 days out. You're really that scared that you are liable? Check with a lawyer then.


I have never had this problem with these customers as bad as it is, They have alway's paid 30-45 days, So I know they will pay (I hope) Just after doing business with people for 10 years you really don't want to piss them off by discontinuing service. I know it's a thing called ( **** rolls down hill and were the bottom so we are paid last) thing.

So I can cancell them and lose them because they don't have the money from there receivables or I can wait and get paid when they do, I am working with them but it just really hurts when I have to pay all my companies bills.


----------



## Metro Lawn

Tscape;1262310 said:


> Vocab word of the day: ostentatious.


That's it. I am opening a branch in Dexter :laughing:


----------



## Metro Lawn

Lightningllc;1262340 said:


> I am working with them but it just really hurts when I have to pay all my companies bills.


This is all fine and good when and if they are loyal customers. Truth be known, most aren't. They will jump ship for the next guy that gives them a better price.


----------



## Tscape

Metro Lawn;1262347 said:


> That's it. I am opening a branch in Dexter :laughing:


I can't wait to hear how much money you make in that venture.


----------



## Metro Lawn

Tscape;1262355 said:


> I can't wait to hear how much money you make in that venture.


We are gonna work for free and write it off as a promotion.


----------



## Lightningllc

Metro Lawn;1262351 said:


> This is all fine and good when and if they are loyal customers. Truth be known, most aren't. They will jump ship for the next guy that gives them a better price.


Oh I know but I have held onto most of my commerical for many years and when someone leaves the company and goes to work for another we pick them up.

Just seems like this winter has been the worst for paying??


----------



## Lightningllc

Metro Lawn;1262347 said:


> That's it. I am opening a branch in Dexter :laughing:


Good luck with that, It's tough this way.

You just need to buy out those east side companies:laughing:


----------



## Tscape

Metro Lawn;1262358 said:


> We are gonna work for free and write it off as a promotion.


Still kind of _ostentatious_...Thumbs Up


----------



## Metro Lawn

Lightningllc;1262361 said:


> Oh I know but I have held onto most of my commerical for many years and when someone leaves the company and goes to work for another we pick them up.
> 
> Just seems like this winter has been the worst for paying??


I know what you are saying. I have cut a little slack to some of my customers, but only per push clients. Most of them spent the season's budget in Jan. and need to allocate funds for the remaining season. There is no way I would carry a seasonal customer at all.


----------



## Metro Lawn

Tscape;1262364 said:


> Still kind of _ostentatious_...Thumbs Up


Dang, you look good in green...


----------



## procut

VIPHGM;1262253 said:


> I want to see everyone go on Net 30, 60, 90's.... So when i go to McDonald ill tell them ill pay in 60 days or if i need something from walmart... wait 30 day and then net 60 it for me Thanks....
> 
> I think the world would go bankrupt overnight if everyone went on net payments.... I was talking to the wife about this the other day... every where we go we have to pay restaurants, shopping, fuel and everyone gets there cash right there on the spot... there cash flow is always there.... why cant are's? So then when i actually do tell someone hey ill catch up with you next week on it... they think its the end of the world.... i kind of look at them and laugh and think if you only knew...


Tell me about it. A lot of other people and businesses have no idea how lucky they are to collect at the time of the sale. Most businesses couldn't handle the cash flow issues we have to deal with.


----------



## Tscape

Metro Lawn;1262369 said:


> Dang, you look good in green...


Now there's an assumption. What if I make more than you?


----------



## Metro Lawn

procut;1262371 said:


> Tell me about it. A lot of other people and businesses have no idea how lucky they are to collect at the time of the sale. Most businesses couldn't handle the cash flow issues we have to deal with.


You could not be further from the truth. Most businesses put out money up front in bigger numbers than we do. They have to pay for inventory, raw material, ect. and wait and hope they sell it. Our problem is that our work is seasonal and we feel it more as we do not have the constant flow coming in like the others. 90 days is fine if you can get past the first 90 days, then the money flow catches up and stays steady.


----------



## Metro Lawn

Tscape;1262376 said:


> Now there's an assumption. What if I make more than you?


Everyone makes more than me I don't draw an income from the business.


----------



## Tscape

Metro Lawn;1262381 said:


> Everyone makes more than me I don't draw an income from the business.


I'm not jealous at all then.


----------



## Metro Lawn

Tscape;1262382 said:


> I'm not jealous at all then.


Cool, now you can buy me a beer because I am friggin broke.....


----------



## Tscape

Metro Lawn;1262387 said:


> Cool, now you can buy me a beer because I am friggin broke.....


Dexter Pub or Winner's?


----------



## Lightningllc

Metro Lawn;1262387 said:


> Cool, now you can buy me a beer because I am friggin broke.....


You were supposed to buy at buffalo wild wings, You could of broke out the plastic.


----------



## goinggreen

Just found out my dodge needs a new motor


----------



## firelwn82

goinggreen;1262414 said:


> Just found out my dodge needs a new motor


Yikes.... Doesnt sound to good but hey think of all of the fuel costs you will save..


----------



## firelwn82

Someone on here said they have a guy that is able to make cutting edges and such. They were out of the Holly area.. Does anyone remember who this was? I need all edges for my 810 pretty much going to poop a brick when I hear the price for them from Blizzard I think... ha ha


----------



## goinggreen

firelwn82;1262430 said:


> Yikes.... Doesnt sound to good but hey think of all of the fuel costs you will save..


Thanks Im looking for a new 4x4 now. old truck might get fixed or go for sale not sure what we are doing yet.


----------



## caitlyncllc

Ok. The Dodge is for sale. The Chevy might not be. But the Dodge is for sure. '92 1/2 ton with 7.5 meyer. Lots of new parts on the truck. Rebuilt pump, new rams and hoses on the plow. Runs strong. I'm thiniking it's gotta be worth at least $100,000.:laughing: Cause I want to go on vacation and not come back for a while. Seriously, if your interested give me a call. 
Mark 586-291-1236


----------



## Plow man Foster

*For sale 2009 gmc z71 25k miles boss straight blade*

Since this is now the truck selling section...... i still got the GMC sierra half ton (2009) with a nice boss straight blade..... Everything works on it just getting a bigger truck in the fall. Getting out of driveways more commercial now. Askin 25,500 for everything pm offers


----------



## TGS Inc.

So what are the predictions for tonight?? Simple salt event...? OR...Wait up all night only to find it never gets icy out??


----------



## Luther

.........yes


----------



## TheXpress2002

TGS Inc.;1262529 said:


> So what are the predictions for tonight?? Simple salt event...? OR...Wait up all night only to find it never gets icy out??


Both of your predictions are correct.

Again it will just depend on where you are and the one or two degrees.


----------



## redskinsfan34

Looks like Weingartz is moving into the old harley dealer here in Scio Twp. Maybe they can drive those clowns at town and country out.


----------



## Tscape

redskinsfan34;1262552 said:


> Looks like Weingartz is moving into the old harley dealer here in Scio Twp. Maybe they can drive those clowns at town and country out.


Never been to T&C, but Larry's Mower Shop is definitely bush league.


----------



## redskinsfan34

Tscape;1262564 said:


> Never been to T&C, but Larry's Mower Shop is definitely bush league.


Don't go. They're actually worse than Larry's!! I've been paying a little extra and buying from Boullion's. If this new Weingartz is anything like the main one, Larry's or T and C will be gone within a year.


----------



## JR Snow Removal

It's not just plowing that they are going 60, 90, 120 on payments we are feeling it too here at the printing company. For instance we do a monthly news letter for an association well they haven't paid for Jan and Feb. newsletters so we held march's newsletter hostage until they were paid up so they send us a check, we release the job. Well yesterday their check bounced and today the president from the association calls and complaining why the newsletter was so late and they have a dinner tonight and no one has gotten the newsletter in the mail yet. He's lucky the lady he talked to here didn't know about the none payment and the bounced check at the time of the phone conversation because that would have shut him up quick and in a hurry instead of here kissing his ***.


----------



## Summerlawn

I probably would have called back and explained to the president of the association the misunderstanding as to why his newsletter was late. He obviously needs some clarification. I am tired of people stealing services or products and calling like you owe them something.


----------



## thandrinos

if any one interested my buddy is selling his 8'2 power v-xt for $3500..plow and controller only. 3 years old..734-775-7169


----------



## Glockshot73!

Accuweather says all rain, weather channel says all snow, noaa says mix, gonna be a night of waking up every half hour to check the radar and conditions


----------



## JR Snow Removal

Summerlawn;1262644 said:


> I probably would have called back and explained to the president of the association the misunderstanding as to why his newsletter was late. He obviously needs some clarification. I am tired of people stealing services or products and calling like you owe them something.


The lady that talked to him asked if he could hold on a minute and she would find out what the delay was and he said he didn't have time he was on his break at work and needed to go back in. He said he will call back later and at that point I will be talking to him. Oh he didn't leave a phone number either b/c I was going to call him right back after I heard what had happened. What gets me is when we print something it is completely custom to what the customer orders (logos, forms and such) its not like if they stick us we can sell it to someone else. Can you go into home depot or anywhere and buy a custom counter or anything custom and not pay for it upfront? NO! We have a ton of people get mad when they are a new customer and we want 50% down after they "ok" their final proof. We got burned last year by a lawn company we did really nice door hangers for. He new my name so they thought I was friends with him and didn't collect the 50% down and guess what after numerous calls and promises that he will be in to pay for them and pick them up, they are still on our shelf.

Sorry Rant over


----------



## P&M Landscaping

JR Snow Removal;1262663 said:


> The lady that talked to him asked if he could hold on a minute and she would find out what the delay was and he said he didn't have time he was on his break at work and needed to go back in. He said he will call back later and at that point I will be talking to him. Oh he didn't leave a phone number either b/c I was going to call him right back after I heard what had happened. What gets me is when we print something it is completely custom to what the customer orders (logos, forms and such) its not like if they stick us we can sell it to someone else. Can you go into home depot or anywhere and buy a custom counter or anything custom and not pay for it upfront? NO! We have a ton of people get mad when they are a new customer and we want 50% down after they "ok" their final proof. We got burned last year by a lawn company we did really nice door hangers for. He new my name so they thought I was friends with him and didn't collect the 50% down and guess what after numerous calls and promises that he will be in to pay for them and pick them up, they are still on our shelf.
> 
> Sorry Rant over


I hear yeah, everyone is slow in paying this year... It's been like pulling teeth trying to get money out of some people, and some people you wouldn't ever suspect.... Guess people are cheap now


----------



## redskinsfan34

Dodgetruckman731;1262661 said:


> Accuweather says all rain, weather channel says all snow, noaa says mix, gonna be a night of waking up every half hour to check the radar and conditions


They seem to be pretty consistent that there won't be any accumulation as far as snow. Salt run at most. It will be melted and washed away soon after with the rain and it being in the mid-40's too. Just my guess.


----------



## Plow man Foster

redskinsfan34;1262552 said:


> Looks like Weingartz is moving into the old harley dealer here in Scio Twp. Maybe they can drive those clowns at town and country out.


yupp thats what someone else on here said last week then at the MGIA show weingartz posted a sign confirming it!


----------



## MikeLawnSnowLLC

Hey guys starting to do a little cleaning around the shop, thought I would offer it here first I have 2 toro 3650 snowblowers have new paddles and scraper bars only used once since i put them on. Looking to sell them as a pair 600.00 obo. Pm me for pics or more info


----------



## Do It All Do It Right

Anybody going to hellebuycks open house thursday?


----------



## Glockshot73!

Do It All Do It Right;1262778 said:


> Anybody going to hellebuycks open house thursday?


Ill be at the Warren location


----------



## wseal

NOAA is saying all rain for the I-94 area thru chelsea and Jackson


----------



## Lightningllc

Why is accuweather caling for 27degrees and all the others saying 31-32 degrees tonight????


----------



## newhere

Just plan on salting, its gona happen. I plan on running the bin dry.


----------



## VIPHGM

Hey anyone selling a vertical 80 gallon 5hp air compressor? just thought i would put it out there in the market and looking... and also someone that can installs carpet for a good price?


----------



## Allor Outdoor

Really???? Now they are saying up to 2 inches starting at 4am!


----------



## Glockshot73!

That's what I just saw, figure it for ppl further north


----------



## Luther

Livingston county in the process of salting/sanding their ramps.....


----------



## Glockshot73!

TCLA;1263175 said:


> Livingston county in the process of salting/sanding their ramps.....


Jim, anything getting slick out? They say just cause the tempps are up now we won't see ice and the rain is gonna cool everything else down?


----------



## TGS Inc.

Dry, dry, dry in Wayne County...Just started raining in Monroe Cty...


----------



## TGS Inc.

Saw one private contractor pre-treating a lot with rock salt in Wayne County...No sign of any municipalities...


----------



## newhere

Dry as a bone so far....


----------



## Luther

Lite rain at the airport and surounding area.

Ground just wet, parking lot decks and helix's only wet...

How far north before its ice???


----------



## Lightningllc

Just started now


----------



## Luther

Misting at 23 & Lee road


----------



## TGS Inc.

Telegraph / 94, rain. Temps dropped 2 degrees driving into the rain, nothing slick...Temps hoovering around 33 / 34 degrees...dewpoint still low though....


----------



## Luther

Harder rain now at Silverlake & 23. Roads wet.....


----------



## NewImgLwn&Lndsc

Rain in livonia @ 96 & farmington.


----------



## Allor Outdoor

TCLA;1263184 said:


> Misting at 23 & Lee road


Bone dry here at 59 and Hickory Ridge (Milford)

Any updates on West Bloomfield/commerce area?


----------



## Plow man Foster

I assume its on its way here.... but everything is still drY in west bloomfield 

Edit: wow thats crazy how i ansered your question before i had enen read your post.....


----------



## TGS Inc.

Ford Road / Southfield, raining...Temps hoovering at 32/33 degrees. Nothing slick, knowone is salting


----------



## Luther

Allor Outdoor;1263190 said:


> Any updates on West Bloomfield/commerce area?


Lite rain only....

Temp in Farmington was 35.0 @ 1:30am

Rose to 35.7 by 5:45am

Now a slight drop to 35.4.


----------



## Luther

TGS Inc.;1263192 said:


> Nothing slick, knowone is salting


County boys are salting M-59.....


----------



## Plow man Foster

Light rain just arrived in West Bloomfield


----------



## TGS Inc.

Well, you can blame me for this event crapping out! Preloaded the trucks last night....


----------



## Luther

Nice sleet in Pontiac turning unsalted areas icy...


----------



## Glockshot73!

Light rain in warren


----------



## Luther

Temp dropped .4 degree in the last 20 minutes.


----------



## M & D LAWN

Just wet and 35 downriver


----------



## flykelley

Sleet and rain just started in Waterford, wet but not slick at this point.


----------



## Luther

Unless you're around Pontiac to the north, I'm not convinced ice will develop.

Bummer.....


----------



## magnatrac

Just started in ortonville and it's very light. It's melting on contact so far. Unless it really picks up there will be no need to do anything.


----------



## terrapro

TCLA;1263215 said:


> Unless you're around Pontiac to the north, I'm not convinced *ice *will develop.
> 
> *Bummer*.....


You are a sick man.


----------



## Leisure Time LC

Just rain in Westland, temp is 36 degrees


----------



## Luther

terrapro;1263221 said:


> You are a sick man.


Huh?!?

Isn't that what we're hunting??

:laughing:


----------



## redskinsfan34

Dexter, Chelsea, Scio Twp. just light rain. Everyone be safe out there! It's the ice storm of the century!!!:laughing:


----------



## Allor Outdoor

TCLA;1263227 said:


> Huh?!?
> 
> Isn't that what we're hunting??
> 
> :laughing:


Now that is funny!

You're the modern day 'snow' version of Elmer Fudd!


----------



## snow_man_48045

redskinsfan34;1263228 said:


> Dexter, Chelsea, Scio Twp. just light rain. Everyone be safe out there! It's the ice storm of the century!!!:laughing:


ya they should have posted a winter storm warning instead of a weather advisory....:laughing:


----------



## Lightningllc

Fun fun fun, I had a feeling this would play out the way it did the ground is very warm, it was holding heat due to it being 35 degrees after midnight, accuweather said 27 degrees by morning but all the other said above freezing. 

It is march and the temps are on the rise, GUYS IT'S OVER.

Maybe we will see snow but it will melt within hours of it falling.


----------



## michiganmech

VIPHGM;1263059 said:


> Hey anyone selling a vertical 80 gallon 5hp air compressor? just thought i would put it out there in the market and looking... and also someone that can installs carpet for a good price?


my dad installs carpet...... give him a call 248 240 4133 his name is george


----------



## Matson Snow

Allor Outdoor;1263277 said:


> Now that is funny!
> 
> You're the modern day 'snow' version of Elmer Fudd!


You Know......It Doe's Look Like Jim.......


----------



## VIPHGM

michiganmech;1263324 said:


> my dad installs carpet...... give him a call 248 240 4133 his name is george


Ok hey thanks for that i will be giving him a call


----------



## Glockshot73!

Matson Snow;1263328 said:


> You Know......It Doe's Look Like Jim.......


All that picture needs is a shovel instead of a rifle. Lol


----------



## MikeLawnSnowLLC

If anyone is interested. http://detroit.craigslist.org/mcb/grd/2255989247.html


----------



## TheXpress2002

It is going to be VERY close call. The NAM and GFS model have exploded snowfall amounts just east of the area (Ie Windsor). Right now the Lake Huron shoreline extreme Wayne and Monroe counties are going to get clipped. Any shift to the west and we ALL get walloped. I figured we all learned our lesson over the weekend.


----------



## VIPHGM

Hey just wondering where a good place is to take a 7.3L diesel engine to be rebuild/ overhauled?

And also if anyone has a 2000lbs engine hoist for sale?


----------



## Milwaukee

VIPHGM;1263537 said:


> Hey just wondering where a good place is to take a 7.3L diesel engine to be rebuild/ overhauled?


powerstroke or IDI?


----------



## VIPHGM

Milwaukee;1263547 said:


> powerstroke or IDI?


97 Powerstroke turbo


----------



## Green Glacier

TheXpress2002;1263497 said:


> It is going to be VERY close call. The NAM and GFS model have exploded snowfall amounts just east of the area (Ie Windsor). Right now the Lake Huron shoreline extreme Wayne and Monroe counties are going to get clipped. Any shift to the west and we ALL get walloped. I figured we all learned our lesson over the weekend.


Iam NOT !  ready for a wallop one to two inch would be great Thumbs Up
But thacks for update anyway


----------



## snow_man_48045

They can have it! We have enough other work to do with out more snow. A vacation would be nice also before things fire up for the summer


----------



## Tscape

Quick! Everybody load salt!


----------



## Matson Snow

Tscape;1263576 said:


> Quick! Everybody load salt!


:laughing:....:laughing:...*Snowmageddon Part 3 is Coming*......


----------



## cuttingedge13

Is it ok if I just keep the trucks inside and loaded......my salt dome is a mile away from the shop and its raining out!


----------



## Glockshot73!

TheXpress2002;1263497 said:


> It is going to be VERY close call. The NAM and GFS model have exploded snowfall amounts just east of the area (Ie Windsor). Right now the Lake Huron shoreline extreme Wayne and Monroe counties are going to get clipped. Any shift to the west and we ALL get walloped. I figured we all learned our lesson over the weekend.


Is this for tonight?


----------



## TheXpress2002

I am just bringing what I see to light. Go ahead and poke fun. I would rather look like a fool and be wrong then wake up tomorrow morning with a 4-8 inch forecast

Thursday night, a secondary low will form and head over Cleveland as the current system (the rain outside) actaully backtracks and merges into the secondary low.

Just take it for what its worth right now. I was 4 guys short over the weekend because "it wasnt suppose to snow"

Winter Storm Watches have been posted to our south.


----------



## redskinsfan34

TheXpress2002;1263589 said:


> I am just bringing what I see to light. Go ahead and poke fun. I would rather look like a fool and be wrong then wake up tomorrow morning with a 4-8 inch forecast
> 
> Thursday night


Thanks Express. At this point I'm not sure why anyone would think twice when it comes to a heads up from you.


----------



## rjstone4

I hope it snow like hell for all of those ppl out there that wont pay me for my work


----------



## snow_man_48045

As I stated b4 they can have it to the south, we to the north have had enough white crap! Amen over and out :salute:


----------



## Superior L & L

TheXpress2002;1263497 said:


> It is going to be VERY close call. The NAM and GFS model have exploded snowfall amounts just east of the area (Ie Windsor). Right now the Lake Huron shoreline extreme Wayne and Monroe counties are going to get clipped. Any shift to the west and we ALL get walloped. I figured we all learned our lesson over the weekend.


Thanks for the heads up ! So this is thursday into friday ?:salute:


----------



## TheXpress2002

Superior L & L;1263653 said:


> Thanks for the heads up ! So this is thursday into friday ?:salute:


Yes, and currently all day Friday, depending on if the track continues northwest-ward like it has


----------



## P&M Landscaping

TheXpress2002;1263668 said:


> Yes, and currently all day Friday, depending on if the track continues northwest-ward like it has


Converting back to rain Friday with the highs in the low 40's?


----------



## Stuffdeer

P&M Landscaping;1263673 said:


> Converting back to rain Friday with the highs in the low 40's?


I'm guessing if the front goes west like he is saying, its probably going to stay cold enough for it to snow...

And, you can't list you have a 7'6" Boss on the Jeep if you actually don't...lol


----------



## Tscape

TheXpress2002;1263589 said:


> I am just bringing what I see to light. Go ahead and poke fun. I would rather look like a fool and be wrong then wake up tomorrow morning with a 4-8 inch forecast
> 
> Thursday night, a secondary low will form and head over Cleveland as the current system (the rain outside) actaully backtracks and merges into the secondary low.
> 
> Just take it for what its worth right now. I was 4 guys short over the weekend because "it wasnt suppose to snow"
> 
> Winter Storm Watches have been posted to our south.


Ryan, if you're referring to my remark about loading salt as poking fun at you, your skin is very thin. I'm just saying I don't want to have to deal with anymore snow. The superstition is that if you unhook a plow, it snows; if you load salt, it doesn't...etc..

Earlier I made a remark about weather prognosticators in general. You had said it was going to be a crazy year, and you were right. That being said, you stepped into that ring. Ding!


----------



## Green Glacier

The superstition is that if you unhook a plow, it snows; if you load salt, it doesn't...etc..

Oh thats what happened 
My truck still loaded Thumbs Up


----------



## snow_man_48045

Warnings are posted in Cleveland area http://weather.weatherbug.com/sever...tate=OH&alert_fips=39093&alert_id=nws24022003


----------



## Leisure Time LC

Well, I unhooked my plow yesterday and look what Ryan has forecasted... Sorry guys


----------



## Lightningllc

It's over it's over!!! Spanky it's over no more snow. It's over!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TheXpress2002

Tscape;1263719 said:


> Ryan, if you're referring to my remark about loading salt as poking fun at you, your skin is very thin. I'm just saying I don't want to have to deal with anymore snow. The superstition is that if you unhook a plow, it snows; if you load salt, it doesn't...etc..
> 
> Earlier I made a remark about weather prognosticators in general. You had said it was going to be a crazy year, and you were right. That being said, you stepped into that ring. Ding!


No not at you. No worries buddy


----------



## snow_man_48045

Matson Snow;1263581 said:


> :laughing:....:laughing:...*Snowmageddon Part 3 is Coming*......


OH NOOO every quick hurry clean out the shelves at your local grocery store and fill every car and gas can u own and cancel all the school tonight :laughing::


----------



## TheXpress2002

Does anyone find this funny.......

Toledo OH........33 Degrees and Snow

Detroit MI..........42 and Sunny


----------



## Matson Snow

TheXpress2002;1263804 said:


> Does anyone find this funny.......
> 
> Toledo OH........33 Degrees and Snow
> 
> Detroit MI..........42 and Sunny


Yup....I do.....:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## Matson Snow

But.....I will take Ft. Meyers Beach and 82....:salute:


----------



## Green Glacier

TheXpress2002;1263804 said:


> Does anyone find this funny.......
> 
> Toledo OH........33 Degrees and Snow
> 
> Detroit MI..........42 and Sunny


yup:laughing:


----------



## P&M Landscaping

TheXpress2002;1263804 said:


> Does anyone find this funny.......
> 
> Toledo OH........33 Degrees and Snow
> 
> Detroit MI..........42 and Sunny


Any idea on snow totals?

Jeeps going in tomorrow to get the mount put on, cutting it close eh?


----------



## Green Glacier

TheXpress2002;1263804 said:


> Does anyone find this funny.......
> 
> Toledo OH........33 Degrees and Snow
> 
> Detroit MI..........42 and Sunny


NOAA Tonite 33 and rain tomorrow 39 and snow


----------



## Allor Outdoor

Wow...just came across this on craigslist.

I've never seen anything quite like it before:

http://detroit.craigslist.org/okl/rvs/2256624959.html


----------



## Milwaukee

Allor Outdoor;1263850 said:


> Wow...just came across this on craigslist.
> 
> I've never seen anything quite like it before:
> 
> http://detroit.craigslist.org/okl/rvs/2256624959.html


Poor wheel bearing and suspension.


----------



## TheXpress2002

P&M Landscaping;1263840 said:


> Any idea on snow totals?
> 
> Jeeps going in tomorrow to get the mount put on, cutting it close eh?


No totals until tomorrow.

Dont worry you will have it paid off by the end of the month........lol


----------



## newhere

Does that mean we have more on the way? I just said that I think winter is over.....


----------



## Lightningllc

I truly am hating winters, Like I said back in december I'm sick of this.

I remember the good old days 6-9 pushes and 20-24 saltings, These last 4 years are killers.

I want the winter of 06-07 back plowed 3 times and salted I think 15 or 18 times.:realmad::realmad:

Those were the years you made a killing on all inclusives.


----------



## P&M Landscaping

TheXpress2002;1263867 said:


> No totals until tomorrow.
> 
> Dont worry you will have it paid off by the end of the month........lol


You better be right:realmad: lol, jk at least now I won't own a plow business and no vehicle to plow with:laughing:.... I sure didn't like that


----------



## TheXpress2002

newhere;1263871 said:


> Does that mean we have more on the way? I just said that I think winter is over.....


I dont want people to get sick of all of my posting but I could go on for an hour posting the craziness on the maps. Again the pattern is like an over active bladder of a senior citizen. Some will be rain but I see colder air moving back in and we can be in for it the last 2 weeks of March........

..........like this example of the end of the world..........

Justin close your eyes..........


----------



## Green Glacier

Lightningllc;1263879 said:


> I truly am hating winters, Like I said back in december I'm sick of this.
> 
> I remember the good old days 6-9 pushes and 20-24 saltings, These last 4 years are killers.
> 
> I want the winter of 06-07 back plowed 3 times and salted I think 15 or 18 times.:realmad::realmad:
> 
> Those were the years you made a killing on all inclusives.


 I remember that winter I loved it employees hated it


----------



## Green Glacier

TheXpress2002;1263884 said:


> I dont want people to get sick of all of my posting but I could go on for an hour posting the craziness on the maps. Again the pattern is like an over active bladder of a senior citizen. Some will be rain but I see colder air moving back in and we can be in for it the last 2 weeks of March........
> 
> ..........like this example of the end of the world..........
> 
> Justin close your eyes..........


Bring on the postings at least your better then the rest


----------



## 2FAST4U

TheXpress2002;1263884 said:


> I dont want people to get sick of all of my posting but I could go on for an hour posting the craziness on the maps. Again the pattern is like an over active bladder of a senior citizen. Some will be rain but I see colder air moving back in and we can be in for it the last 2 weeks of March........
> 
> ..........like this example of the end of the world..........
> 
> Justin close your eyes..........


Wow......I think I might cry myself to sleep tonight. But what ever guess its time to hook the plow back up


----------



## Lightningllc

TheXpress2002;1263884 said:


> I dont want people to get sick of all of my posting but I could go on for an hour posting the craziness on the maps. Again the pattern is like an over active bladder of a senior citizen. Some will be rain but I see colder air moving back in and we can be in for it the last 2 weeks of March........
> 
> ..........like this example of the end of the world..........
> 
> Justin close your eyes..........


Thanks Ryan, I guess I am gonna have to show my guys the residential route that I do, I am leaving on the 23rd and return on the 28th at 11 pm, I figured that would be the best time. But oh no ryan has to scare me, Screw it I'm out of here let it all burn down after this friggen winter, While I'm gone everyone will pay I'm hoping!!!!

No phone, No nagging, No headaches, Sitting by the pool drinking getting a tan on a cruise ship in the bahama's, Wait I'm all ready stressed out.:redbounce:redbounce


----------



## Green Glacier

prsport WooHoo !I am not junior any more


----------



## Jason Pallas

TheXpress2002;1263884 said:



> I dont want people to get sick of all of my posting but I could go on for an hour posting the craziness on the maps. Again the pattern is like an over active bladder of a senior citizen. Some will be rain but I see colder air moving back in and we can be in for it the last 2 weeks of March........
> 
> ..........like this example of the end of the world..........
> 
> Justin close your eyes..........


Great - I've planned a vacation for the 28th! I HATE THIS WINTER!!!!!


----------



## newhere

So what your saying is leave the machines on site..... I planned on bringing them home next week to start dirt projects but I guess I shall wait.


----------



## Lightningllc

Ok ryan you might be right according to accuweather they are saying that it is gonna loop back down and nail ohio , Pa, and Wv.

Your right if it tracks west we are screwed !!!! they are saying this storm is capable of producing up to a foot of snow!!!! 

Better plow and salt fast before it melts.


----------



## IC-Smoke

anyone looking for a 3rd gen dodge *Back Rack* less than 8 months old? downgraded to a short bed and wont really need it anymore.

Thanks
Ian


----------



## goinggreen

IC-Smoke;1264022 said:


> anyone looking for a 3rd gen dodge *Back Rack* less than 8 months old? downgraded to a short bed and wont really need it anymore.
> 
> Thanks
> Ian


Is it the black or silver one in you sig? price and some pics please looking for a 4x4 Thanks


----------



## Leisure Time LC

Lightningllc;1263898 said:


> Thanks Ryan, I guess I am gonna have to show my guys the residential route that I do, I am leaving on the 23rd and return on the 28th at 11 pm, I figured that would be the best time. But oh no ryan has to scare me, Screw it I'm out of here let it all burn down after this friggen winter, While I'm gone everyone will pay I'm hoping!!!!
> 
> No phone, No nagging, No headaches, Sitting by the pool drinking getting a tan on a cruise ship in the bahama's, Wait I'm all ready stressed out.:redbounce:redbounce


That is why I planned my cruise for the end of April, There is no way that I could put the trust in my moron's with my company while I was away.


----------



## Glockshot73!

I think we are gonna get clobbered tonight


----------



## 2FAST4U

Weatherbugs calling for 2-3 tonight and 2 more tomorrow morning....here we go again


----------



## TheXpress2002

Dodgetruckman731;1264085 said:


> I think we are gonna get clobbered tonight


............


----------



## saltoftheearth

Thanks Xpress,

You were first to alert us to the possibility. The first thing I do when I login is check to see if you have posted anything.


----------



## TheXpress2002

Good Morning everyone,

Well if you dont want snow shut down your computer and go back to bed. You people on the eastside, best of luck to you see you in April.

Well more of a westward track just like I stated yesterday........


----------



## timsteinman30

Express, what about Monroe county down by Toledo? How much snow?local weather says 1-3.


----------



## Green Glacier

I dont even look at accuwether anymore
Noaa for radar
Xpress for forcast


----------



## TheXpress2002

timsteinman30;1264116 said:


> Express, what about Monroe county down by Toledo? How much snow?local weather says 1-3.


Here is what I see. Anyone east of US23 is fair game for this storm.

Look at the gradient of the chart I just posted. For people in Monroe, Wayne and Oakland counties, there is a difference of 10 miles from a 2 inch snowfall to 6 inch snowfall. There will be no pinpointing with this storm. People in St Clair, Sanilac, Lapeer, parts of Oakland could get absolutely clobbered (AS OF RIGHT NOW)

The worst part is the damn thing gets into Ontario and stalls and tracks westward. Hence the resason for the shift in the model accumulation westward. This could become much worse.

Then dont worry because the clipper system on Saturday is still on track for light snow.

After that........*18th* 20th *23rd* 25th (large storms in bold)


----------



## Matson Snow

Thank You for the Updates......I guess now is just be Prepared for what might happen....We have Been warned....:salute:


----------



## Allor Outdoor

All morning Channel 2 has been saying that the extreme east side might see 6 inches, but the rest of us will see a "grassy dusting"....just flipped over to Channel 4, and Humphrey is starting to make note of what Ryan has been telling us!

He said:
"don't be surprised tomorrow morning if you wake up with some moderate to heavy snowfall on your porch"

As always that's for the heads up on this one Ryan!


----------



## redskinsfan34

Thanks again Express. Looks like I'm just out of the path here in in Washtenaw. Once again Express and NOAA are pretty much in lockstep. You know Express, government jobs pay pretty well.


----------



## JR Snow Removal

Not what I wanted to see, we are burying my grandma today. I guess I'm fortunate it didn't come last night. 4 deaths in one week 3 in the family and one is a friend this year cant get much worst. Could really use a drink, nerves are gone.


----------



## 2FAST4U

Wow think I better go call the bank for a loan and go fill every thing up. Looks like a long night and day tomorrow.


----------



## Matson Snow

2FAST4U;1264146 said:


> Wow think I better go call the bank for a loan and go fill every thing up. Looks like a long night and day tomorrow.


Isn't that the Truth.....I think im gonna need a Raise....payup........Thumbs Up


----------



## Plow_Goddess

You guys are silly...Everyone knows it doesn't snow in March


----------



## Greenstar lawn

Green Glacier;1264117 said:


> I dont even look at accuwether anymore
> Noaa for radar
> Xpress for forcast


I dont even bother with accuweather either they have been way off all year. when we got that foot of snow on the 20th accuweather was predicting around 3 inches. Noaa has been pretty good but again i do rely on express and his weather updates. I just dont understand how the news stations are only calling for a dusting tonight. But i also learned from the 20th snow storm to not to listen to those guys either.


----------



## Greenstar lawn

Plow_Goddess;1264172 said:


> You guys are silly...Everyone knows it doesn't snow in March


really i remember a few years back i was doing spring clean ups and the next day i was pushin snow and then back to spring clean ups a few days after that. I am not puttin nothing away until mid April.


----------



## IC-Smoke

goinggreen;1264064 said:


> Is it the black or silver one in you sig? price and some pics please looking for a 4x4 Thanks


3rd gen dodge = 2003-2009 body style

here is the backrack:


----------



## Plow_Goddess

Greenstar lawn;1264186 said:


> really i remember a few years back i was doing spring clean ups and the next day i was pushin snow and then back to spring clean ups a few days after that. I am not puttin nothing away until mid April.


I was being facetious, hence the eyes rolling, not to mention we've already pushed once in March this year  and it seemed to me that many posts in this thread had a very sarcastic nature to them


----------



## Outdoor Pros

*Express Rocks*

I'm the same way. I don't even bother with the weather prognosticators on 2,4 and 7. I only look for expresses forecasts on plowsite and use NOAA for radar to determine timing.


----------



## VIPHGM

Major dilemma..... last week one of my guys.... The worker who i had bought the F450 truck for in the fall to drive back and forth to work got into an accident with the truck a lady ran a stop sign and he t boned her and basically totaled the truck... Here the problem... One the truck had basic on it... bc he was only suppose to be driving it to and from work... well when he was in the accident he was using the truck to take his kids to school... Non work related and we did not even work that day at all.... the tow bill was almost 300 hundred dollars!! 

So my question is this... do i charge him for the damages? just for the tow bill? should i fire him for driving the truck when he wasn't suppose to? He's been a good worker but lately seems to be slacking off... he's always the type of person that ask you every week 2 days ahead of pay day to get a check which drives me crazy

any advise would be good!!


----------



## redskinsfan34

Plow_Goddess;1264195 said:


> I was being facetious, hence the eyes rolling, not to mention we've already pushed once in March this year  and it seemed to me that many posts in this thread had a very sarcastic nature to them


Be careful. If we're too sarcastic the moderator comes in, straightens us out, and returns the world to it's rightful place. I think there's a bit of a hero complex there.


----------



## TheXpress2002

So I posted a little tidbit of "factual information" with "evidence" to support my claim on the channel 7 website regarding the impending system. It was deleted within 2 minutes. "Updates will occur as the storm progresses".....................:laughing:

Gotta love it.


----------



## Greenstar lawn

VIPHGM;1264200 said:


> he's always the type of person that ask you every week 2 days ahead of pay day to get a check which drives me crazy


ugh the guy that helps me out with his truck on every storm will seriously give me a text the day after the storm asking me when pay day is. All season long he has done this and i scream every time i see that text. That is the last thing i wanna see after a snow storm. Does this guy not have a personal vehicle?


----------



## bigjeeping

VIPHGM;1264200 said:


> So my question is this... do i charge him for the damages? just for the tow bill? should i fire him for driving the truck when he wasn't suppose to? He's been a good worker but lately seems to be slacking off... he's always the type of person that ask you every week 2 days ahead of pay day to get a check which drives me crazy
> 
> any advise would be good!!


Do you have an employee handbook that states trucks and equipment are not for personal use? Do you wonder why he asks you every week for his check early? Because you keep giving in.. Stand your ground and tell him no more early pay, and that he's paying the tow bill or he can submit his resignation. A F-450 without collision... come on..


----------



## bigjeeping

VIPHGM;1264200 said:


> Major dilemma..... any advise would be good!!


a small bit of good news... if your man was NOT at fault you can get $500 from at-fault party's insurance under Michigan tort law.


----------



## VIPHGM

Greenstar lawn;1264206 said:


> ugh the guy that helps me out with his truck on every storm will seriously give me a text the day after the storm asking me when pay day is. All season long he has done this and i scream every time i see that text. That is the last thing i wanna see after a snow storm. Does this guy not have a personal vehicle?


no he doesnt have a personal vehicle... that why i bought him a truck just to drive to work


----------



## VIPHGM

bigjeeping;1264213 said:


> a small bit of good news... if your man was NOT at fault you can get $500 from at-fault party's insurance under Michigan tort law.


hmm never heard of that how would i go about doing that?


----------



## Greenstar lawn

VIPHGM;1264222 said:


> no he doesnt have a personal vehicle... that why i bought him a truck just to drive to work


and you didn't think he would use it for personal use?


----------



## VIPHGM

he was told not to that it was just to get him back and forth to work.... his wife has a car so i figured that they would use that


----------



## redskinsfan34

VIPHGM;1264230 said:


> he was told not to that it was just to get him back and forth to work.... his wife has a car so i figured that they would use that


I think you've got a little too much faith in your fellow man. You're being taken advantage of. I wouldn't hire the kind of person who does not have their own transportation. Please tell me he doesn't have a company gas card.


----------



## caitlyncllc

15 years in construction management and company ownership - I will tell you this: people will work you to get what they want. For 90% of the people out there it's not about fair and honest and going home with a sore back feeling that you earned your pay; it's about looking out for number 1, robbing and stealing, working less for more money, screwing the other guy to get what I want, and getting by for today with no preperation for tomorrow. 
If you let people walk on you, than you will get mud on your face. I am all about helping people out, giving to those in need, picking someone up when they are down; BUT in the process most of the time I get screwed. Thats how those things work out. It's great to share what the Lord has blessed you with, but most people will never be able to return the favor.
Just my 2 cents.


----------



## VIPHGM

redskinsfan34;1264233 said:


> I think you've got a little too much faith in your fellow man. You're being taken advantage of. I wouldn't hire the kind of person who does not have their own transportation. Please tell me he doesn't have a company gas card.


no i took that away when i started using that for his personal use and i caught on... i make him fill the truck up 100% now


----------



## smoore45

TheXpress2002;1264203 said:


> So I posted a little tidbit of "factual information" with "evidence" to support my claim on the channel 7 website regarding the impending system. It was deleted within 2 minutes. "Updates will occur as the storm progresses".....................:laughing:
> 
> Gotta love it.


That is too funny. They don't want to be shown up. Thanks once again for the heads up.


----------



## Matson Snow

TheXpress2002;1264203 said:


> So I posted a little tidbit of "factual information" with "evidence" to support my claim on the channel 7 website regarding the impending system. It was deleted within 2 minutes. "Updates will occur as the storm progresses".....................:laughing:
> 
> Gotta love it.


:laughing::laughing:......Ryan are you causing Problems over at Channel 7.....


----------



## Greenstar lawn

well he already has Chuck Gadica looking at this site


----------



## TheXpress2002

Matson Snow;1264259 said:


> :laughing::laughing:......Ryan are you causing Problems over at Channel 7.....


Yes I am. They got a small piece of my mind in a polite manner. Dont worry things will be clarified at noon and then again at 5, 6, 7, and 11


----------



## Matson Snow

TheXpress2002;1264267 said:


> Yes I am. They got a small piece of my mind in a polite manner. Dont worry things will be clarified at noon and then again at 5, 6, 7, and 11


If the forecast holds true.......I will be Looking forward to seeing "The Hoss" Later Tonite....:salute:...payup...payup:....:laughing:


----------



## cuttingedge13

VIPHGM;1264222 said:


> no he doesnt have a personal vehicle... that why i bought him a truck just to drive to work


HEY I could use another truck to drive to work! Will you buy me one? Every time you try to help someone out you end up getting screwed. I would fire him for sure, but I doubt you'll get any money out of him!


----------



## newhere

Vip, can that guy. Grown adults that have no responsibility for their actions. I would take the guy to court and legally make him pay for damages. You can't just take his pay "legally" anyways. 

I will be starting a new thread late today with a new idea I will be implementing starting this spring. I will send you a link because I would like to hear your thoughts.


----------



## VIPHGM

newhere;1264323 said:


> Vip, can that guy. Grown adults that have no responsibility for their actions. I would take the guy to court and legally make him pay for damages. You can't just take his pay "legally" anyways.
> 
> I will be starting a new thread late today with a new idea I will be implementing starting this spring. I will send you a link because I would like to hear your thoughts.


ok ya that sounds good send it my way ill be more then happy to take a look at it


----------



## caitlyncllc

Got some flakes falling in Fenton. Think I will wait till we have 4" to go put the plow on...then I will not ginx the storm. Momma needs some spending money.


----------



## terrapro

caitlyncllc;1264352 said:


> Got some flakes falling in Fenton. Think I will wait till we have 4" to go put the plow on...then I will not ginx the storm. Momma needs some spending money.


Truck is in the shop right now, hope they finish up this afternoon. Unless this thing shifts to the west we aren't suppose to see much here. Fine by me.


----------



## caitlyncllc

terrapro;1264365 said:


> Truck is in the shop right now, hope they finish up this afternoon. Unless this thing shifts to the west we aren't suppose to see much here. Fine by me.


It is gonna shift to the West....like I said - momma needs spending money. And I need to get out of the house. Getting stir-crazy. 
They fixin your tranny?


----------



## terrapro

caitlyncllc;1264368 said:


> It is gonna shift to the West....like I said - momma needs spending money. And I need to get out of the house. Getting stir-crazy.
> They fixin your tranny?


Yep, I just called and I caught the one person that didn't know what was going on with it so she is calling back when she finds out if I get my truck tonight or tomorrow.


----------



## VIPHGM

hey just wondering... im about to order 2 1000 gallon fuel tanks for the summer... anyone ever worked with RKA petroleum before? are they good? does it save you money by having it at the shop? im hoping if i fill them up now.. i can use the pumps until mid may then use the larger tanks in the summer when gas prices spike up and be sitting on cheap gas...


----------



## flykelley

VIPHGM;1264374 said:


> hey just wondering... im about to order 2 1000 gallon fuel tanks for the summer... anyone ever worked with RKA petroleum before? are they good? does it save you money by having it at the shop? im hoping if i fill them up now.. i can use the pumps until mid may then use the larger tanks in the summer when gas prices spike up and be sitting on cheap gas...


$3.60 a gallon is cheap gas???

Mike


----------



## VIPHGM

Oh and by the way... I got my New shop.... Im Moving in Monday!!!!! pictures will be up soon!!!! its 3200 Sq shop and 1000sq office


----------



## VIPHGM

flykelley;1264375 said:


> $3.60 a gallon is cheap gas???
> 
> Mike


ya 3.60 is cheap when there expecting them it to top off mid $5.45 then settle at $4.75 the remainder of the season


----------



## WMHLC

Be careful fuel starts turning to crap after its stored for a couple months. Hate to see you have 2000 gallons of worthless fuel.



VIPHGM;1264374 said:


> hey just wondering... im about to order 2 1000 gallon fuel tanks for the summer... anyone ever worked with RKA petroleum before? are they good? does it save you money by having it at the shop? im hoping if i fill them up now.. i can use the pumps until mid may then use the larger tanks in the summer when gas prices spike up and be sitting on cheap gas...


----------



## VIPHGM

WMHLC;1264379 said:


> Be careful fuel starts turning to crap after its stored for a couple months. Hate to see you have 2000 gallons of worthless fuel.


even turning it and adding fuel stables?


----------



## WMHLC

Oh yeah I'm not a fuel expert but I would ask you gas guy when you buy the tanks. I think it starts losing the octance out of it and your handheld stuff will start running like crap. No power, hard starting.


----------



## flykelley

VIPHGM;1264381 said:


> even turning it and adding fuel stables?


Gas has a 30 day shelf life, and when it gets warm they start selling summer blend. Don't know what the difference is but they do something difference in the summer. In my generator I use 100LL aviation fuel it has a two year shelf life but its not cheap.

Mike


----------



## VIPHGM

i have heard of the winter/ summer fuel difference... ill ask the rep next time i talk to him


----------



## alternative

flykelley;1264387 said:


> *Gas has a 30 day shelf life, [/BMike*


*

agree-- gas is not a good item to have a stockpile of...unlike oil etc.*


----------



## flykelley

VIPHGM;1264390 said:


> i have heard of the winter/ summer fuel difference... ill ask the rep next time i talk to him


The other thing you will need to find out is what are any fire requirements you need to fullfill, and of course msds worksheets for employee's. Not sure of this either but are there any DNR requirement's? I also know if you have any kind of a spill its BIG money to get a hazmat team out there and of course any type of hazmat cleanup is LARGE money.

Mike


----------



## VIPHGM

just city requirements.... so far from drains and buildings and lot lines.... i have the company coming out to look at the property to tell me where the best place is to put it


----------



## Plow man Foster

From what i see we are only gonna get like 2" in Westbloomfield.........


----------



## VIPHGM

who has a good routing program like Microsoft roads and maps... i have a list of 100+ sites that needs to be routed i have it in an excel sheet.... let me know thanks

just need to know how man miles and drive time for all locations for one of my truck routes


----------



## Green Glacier

Does anybody work in annarbor and have to deal with time limits
i was chased of site because of noise


----------



## VIPHGM

Green Glacier;1264407 said:


> Does anybody work in annarbor and have to deal with time limits
> i was chased of site because of noise


i only had problems like that in Birmingham during the summer


----------



## TheXpress2002

Awe how cute channel 7 new map.............They are almost there........


----------



## Green Glacier

VIPHGM;1264410 said:


> i only had problems like that in Birmingham during the summer


I am not allowed onsite between 10 pm and 7am
cop said he would write me ticket if had to come back
he said it was A 500 DOLLAR TICKET


----------



## Green Glacier

TheXpress2002;1264417 said:


> Awe how cute channel 7 new map.............They are almost there........


Yes that is cute 
is it more or less?


----------



## newhere

Vip, they do give you the tanks right?


----------



## 2FAST4U

TheXpress2002;1264417 said:


> Awe how cute channel 7 new map.............They are almost there........


Play nice the last thing we need is for you to get kicked off the site.
But yea that map is cute!! Lmao


----------



## 2FAST4U

VIPHGM;1264376 said:


> Oh and by the way... I got my New shop.... Im Moving in Monday!!!!! pictures will be up soon!!!! its 3200 Sq shop and 1000sq office


I what'a see it!!! And maybe a check hahahahahahahahahahahahah j/k Eric


----------



## silvetouch

VIPHGM;1264404 said:


> who has a good routing program like Microsoft roads and maps... i have a list of 100+ sites that needs to be routed i have it in an excel sheet.... let me know thanks
> 
> just need to know how man miles and drive time for all locations for one of my truck routes


I have streets & trips & Mappoint.


----------



## VIPHGM

newhere;1264424 said:


> Vip, they do give you the tanks right?


ya they do at no charge except for delivery


----------



## VIPHGM

silvetouch;1264427 said:


> I have streets & trips & Mappoint.


how much would it cost me for you to run a route? and if i do send you over my route can u sign a non compete since u will have a lot of sites?


----------



## silvetouch

VIPHGM;1264434 said:


> how much would it cost me for you to run a route? and if i do send you over my route can u sign a non compete since u will have a lot of sites?


How many addresses are there? Few bucks? It really shouldn't take too long to do. Pm me with details.


----------



## alternative

Express ----whats your take on this...4-6 too conservative? what time frame?


----------



## Glockshot73!

The suspence is killing me, I have a feeling that is gonna be a pita storm and we really don't know what were gonna get till it gets here, ryan is definatly right with the 10 mile diffrence, I hope it snows on my per push accounts and not my all inclusives, haha wishful thinking. If its gonna snow, its gonna snow what can ya do... But put the bring it on mentality


----------



## 2FAST4U

Guess what a WWA was just issued.....


----------



## Green Glacier

Dodgetruckman731;1264451 said:


> The suspence is killing me, I have a feeling that is gonna be a pita storm and we really don't know what were gonna get till it gets here, ryan is definatly right with the 10 mile diffrence, I hope it snows on my per push accounts and not my all inclusives, haha wishful thinking. If its gonna snow, its gonna snow what can ya do... But put the bring it on mentality


You got that right Iam with ya
sitting in front of computer watching radar for me it can stay out of chelsea and south of 
industrial Dr AnnArbor in between is just fine


----------



## HGT INC.

VIPHGM;1264374 said:


> hey just wondering... im about to order 2 1000 gallon fuel tanks for the summer... anyone ever worked with RKA petroleum before? are they good? does it save you money by having it at the shop? im hoping if i fill them up now.. i can use the pumps until mid may then use the larger tanks in the summer when gas prices spike up and be sitting on cheap gas...


Try Spencer Oil in Roseville, I know the owners, very honest and fair. Jerry Kozlowski, Holden Green Turf.


----------



## TheXpress2002

alternative;1264446 said:


> Express ----whats your take on this...4-6 too conservative? what time frame?


Yes too conservative, SCS I think more like 6-8.........all hell will break loose around midnight

Again the worst forecast I have looked at all year. 10 miles makes or breaks this.


----------



## Jason Pallas

Honestly, I'm so friggin fed up with snow this year. I couldn't care less. I hate this crap. I can't get anything else accomplished because we're always preparing for the next event. It would have been nice to get a little time to relax this past winter.... BUT NO. I've never poured out so much for fuel and labor in a winter. God I wish these accounts would pony up on their bills a little quicker.... I'm just sayin'.


----------



## TheXpress2002

HOT DAMN.......... The radar in Ohio is filling in faster than a Hamtramck bakery filling the jelly into paczki on Tuesday


----------



## Lightningllc

jason pallas;1264503 said:


> honestly, i'm so friggin fed up with snow this year. I couldn't care less. I hate this crap. I can't get anything else accomplished because we're always preparing for the next event. It would have been nice to get a little time to relax this past winter.... But no. I've never poured out so much for fuel and labor in a winter. God i wish these accounts would pony up on their bills a little quicker.... I'm just sayin'.


ditto ditto ditto to the tee !!!!!


----------



## Glockshot73!

TheXpress2002;1264509 said:


> HOT DAMN.......... The radar in Ohio is filling in faster than a Hamtramck bakery filling the jelly into paczki on Tuesday


Looks like its gonna be going further west too maybe?


----------



## Lightningllc

TheXpress2002;1264509 said:


> HOT DAMN.......... The radar in Ohio is filling in faster than a Hamtramck bakery filling the jelly into paczki on Tuesday


That was a good comment, I am giving up on plowing, it isn't gonna stop til June.


----------



## michigancutter

Looks like my side of town is going to get hammered!! I was just starting to bring out the mowers from the barn. Looks like there going back in the barn.lol im hearing 8-10 inches for my area. Anybody second that motion?? Sucks sick of snow and sick of these gas prices too. Pallas i wish my customers would settle up on fall clean ups too, not to mention jans,febs bills.lol Just throw more money at this storm. good luck tonight eastsiders


----------



## flykelley

TheXpress2002;1264499 said:


> Yes too conservative, SCS I think more like 6-8.........all hell will break loose around midnight
> 
> Again the worst forecast I have looked at all year. 10 miles makes or breaks this.


Please keep it 10 miles east of I-75, let the Eastsiders have all the fun. Never thought I would say this but I too am ready for some warm weather. Ryan again thanks for all of the weather reports this winter.:salute::salute:

Regards Mike


----------



## MikeLawnSnowLLC

screw that I don't want this crap let it go some where else! My seasonal contracts are all eaten up. I have a feeling we are going to right from winter to summer this year!!!


----------



## newhere

The fuel and labor is dine with me. Its the stupid workers who ruin trucks and destroy plows that are killing me. I understand accidents happen but sheer negligence is not acceptable, blatant lies are not acceptable. Who is held accountable for your actions if you are not?


----------



## silvetouch

Agree. You break it you buy it.


newhere;1264577 said:


> The fuel and labor is dine with me. Its the stupid workers who ruin trucks and destroy plows that are killing me. I understand accidents happen but sheer negligence is not acceptable, blatant lies are not acceptable. Who is held accountable for your actions if you are not?


----------



## Lightningllc

I am over this winter please make it end, Is anyone a indian please do a stop snow dance.


----------



## newhere

silvetouch;1264594 said:


> Agree. You break it you buy it.


They don't agree. They break it and then 4 hours after they go home your phone is blowing up with "I need money" voice mails.


----------



## terrapro

Lightningllc;1264595 said:


> I am over this winter please make it end, Is anyone a indian please do a stop snow dance.


I am 1/8 and I have already tried to no avail, maybe I am not enough blood. Or hell maybe it worked and we woulld have had more 

I think I am going to go salt before bed tonight to try to eat up the majority of this as it falls then salt again in the AM to cleanup. It is suppose to be 40 plus tomorrow


----------



## silvetouch

newhere;1264606 said:


> They don't agree. They break it and then 4 hours after they go home your phone is blowing up with "I need money" voice mails.


That's when my "collections department" starts breaking things. Could be a shovel....could be a leg.


----------



## Green Glacier

Well I am ok with earlyer forecast less then 1/2 inch 
nice salt run I HATE the thoughts of braking more trucks 
and paying STUPID employees:realmad:


----------



## Green Glacier

Looks like its falling apart in ohio NOAA


----------



## Glockshot73!

Green Glacier;1264624 said:


> Looks like its falling apart in ohio NOAA


Temp rise 2 degrees by me too


----------



## terrapro

Green Glacier;1264614 said:


> Well I am ok with earlyer forecast less then 1/2 inch
> nice salt run I HATE the thoughts of braking more trucks
> and paying STUPID employees:realmad:





Green Glacier;1264624 said:


> Looks like its falling apart in ohio NOAA


Xpress said watch until midnight. Still honestly not wanting anything but a salting here.


----------



## Lightningllc

Guys lets stick together tonight sounds to be all over the place, 


I'm at us 23 and silver lake exit, I'm east alittle bit and I have nothing on the ground, But it is snowing lightly.


----------



## caitlyncllc

Lightningllc;1264642 said:


> Guys lets stick together tonight sounds to be all over the place,
> 
> I'm at us 23 and silver lake exit, I'm east alittle bit and I have nothing on the ground, But it is snowing lightly.


Didn't know you were that close. I'm 2 miles east of 23 and White Lake Rd,


----------



## newhere

While we are on the topic of dumb sh!t workers, does any one know of a good video that teaches plowing technique? Just basic stuff like how to make the longest passes and how to windrow and how to start at the top and work down? I just need something to make them watch and study. Even some of my older guys can just amaze me with the stupid shet they do. 

My favorite saying these days has been "every ones a ******* except you and me buddy you and me"


----------



## Green Glacier

terrapro;1264639 said:


> Xpress said watch until midnight. Still honestly not wanting anything but a salting here.


Yes I am still watching and will be till it hits or hurts


----------



## TheXpress2002

Brick pavers are coated in Canton. Everything else is water. Just wait until midnight.


----------



## Green Glacier

Lightningllc;1264642 said:


> Guys lets stick together tonight sounds to be all over the place,
> 
> I'm at us 23 and silver lake exit, I'm east alittle bit and I have nothing on the ground, But it is snowing lightly.


Lets keep the stop snow dance going


----------



## Lightningllc

caitlyncllc;1264644 said:


> Didn't know you were that close. I'm 2 miles east of 23 and White Lake Rd,


Silver lake in brighton


----------



## newhere

caitlyncllc;1264644 said:


> Didn't know you were that close. I'm 2 miles east of 23 and White Lake Rd,


I could hit your house with a stone if I warmed the old gun up for a minute.


----------



## Glockshot73!

newhere;1264647 said:


> While we are on the topic of dumb sh!t workers, does any one know of a good video that teaches plowing technique? Just basic stuff like how to make the longest passes and how to windrow and how to start at the top and work down? I just need something to make them watch and study. Even some of my older guys can just amaze me with the stupid shet they do.
> 
> My favorite saying these days has been "every ones a ******* except you and me buddy you and me"


Dont have one, but boy would that make life easier. Should make one this storm, i would but dont have proper recording equipment.

Would be nice to have


----------



## newhere

Sima or some one has one. I have seen them for sale before. I just wanted to make a copy if some one had one. Next season I will have videos and then I will have explanations written with tests to follow. Have to polish these turds.


----------



## Superior L & L

newhere;1264647 said:


> While we are on the topic of dumb sh!t workers, does any one know of a good video that teaches plowing technique? Just basic stuff like how to make the longest passes and how to windrow and how to start at the top and work down? I just need something to make them watch and study. Even some of my older guys can just amaze me with the stupid shet they do.
> 
> My favorite saying these days has been "every ones a ******* except you and me buddy you and me"


How many guys do u have working for you this year? Sounds like you've really grown.


----------



## newhere

Don't worry paul I'm still smaller than my superiors.


----------



## Superior L & L

newhere;1264670 said:


> Have to polish these turds.


Turd will always be a Turd !!!


----------



## Allor Outdoor

Just started sticking on my driveway here in Milford! 

This outta be interesting tonight!


----------



## Green Glacier

Superior L & L;1264675 said:


> Turd will always be a Turd !!!


One of my guys hit curb broke cylinder i put him in the truck with me tryed to show him and beleve it or not it seamed to work


----------



## Lightningllc

Driveways white now and cars are white. Decks covered. Here we go it's not over dammit.


----------



## terrapro

Just got back in from first round of salt. Starting to stick here in Howell.


----------



## newhere

how are unsalted truck hoods looking?


----------



## Lightningllc

Covered here in Brighton, cole do you salt as soon as it hits out there


----------



## P&M Landscaping

newhere;1264737 said:


> how are unsalted truck hoods looking?


Just finished my plow install, complete hitch stayed after closing for an hour to finish me up. You can sure tell though, I just spent 45 minutes re routing the wires, and pulling the 2' of harness out of my grill.... It's safe to say I will be going back tomorrow to get the lights fixed, it put on an ignition source, and the valance put on correctly. This is what I get for not doing it myself. The important thing is, i'm ready to plows


----------



## PlowingMI

newhere;1264737 said:


> how are unsalted truck hoods looking?


Not sure. Mine is in the garage. Lol


----------



## Lightningllc

My hoods covered


----------



## cgrappler135

Im at 7 mile & Inkster and roads and walks are just wet. grass is just getting covered though.


----------



## newhere

VIP and others please read and give some feed back.

Employee damage is out of control and im looking for a way to limit my expenses.

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?p=1264764#post1264764


----------



## terrapro

Lightningllc;1264741 said:


> Covered here in Brighton, cole do you salt as soon as it hits out there


I do tonight.

Hoping to eeek by with saltings as I don't have a plow truck as mine are down. Have subs ready to go but rather keep the money in my pocket. Sucks but you have to do what you have to do.

Justin your stuff out here should be fine untill tomorrow morning when you get to it. I was more pre-treating then anything. 40deg tomorrow with light wind if we don't get more than 2 it will be gone by noon.


----------



## lawnprolawns

Oh, hey Plowsite! Almost forgot about you... hahaha. 

In Northville half the roads and such are wet, half have a real light dusting. I will be happy with a salting tonight.


----------



## Milwaukee

I PRAY IT BETTER NOT snow since it stop now so I hope I don't see more snow when I get up at 3 a.m. or I be so busy try get everything done this Friday so much stuff to do.


----------



## Milwaukee

Look at radar

There 50% chance it will happened.


----------



## lawnprolawns

Lawn Pro has been hard at work getting ready for spring. Well.. until Leisure Time and Lightning stopped by Wednesday and we talked for 3 hours..

Check out the new dovetail we built today for the stake truck


----------



## Milwaukee

lawnprolawns;1264873 said:


> Lawn Pro has been hard at work getting ready for spring. Well.. until Leisure Time and Lightning stopped by Wednesday and we talked for 3 hours..
> 
> Check out the new dovetail we built today for the stake truck
> 
> View attachment 95754


Look great and I be scared to try that due it weld by mig welder instead arc welder.


----------



## lawnprolawns

Solid as a rock. Not just any MIG.. a Harbor Freight $120.00 MIG. 

I've been welding with a $4000 Miller TIG welder for years and I would have chosen the little MIG for this project. As long as you get good penetration I dont see what the difference is.


----------



## axl

Looks good Mike & Sean, cant wait to see how it turns out. Just don't let Leisure Time see that or he will be trying to con you into making one for his stake truck in exchange for him salting your jobs that night your dump was down LOLOLOLOL :laughing:


----------



## lawnprolawns

He's already trying..


----------



## Milwaukee

lawnprolawns;1264881 said:


> Solid as a rock. Not just any MIG.. a Harbor Freight $120.00 MIG.
> 
> I've been welding with a $4000 Miller TIG welder for years and I would have chosen the little MIG for this project. As long as you get good penetration I dont see what the difference is.


I understand I used to have lincoln mig welder that was best but I found out they don't hold good load no matter how perfect weld bead is. It will snap when there hard impact load.

That why I bought gen welder for these. Weld bead held but steel end bent when hard impact load.

Mig welder can do if 220 volts hold better than 110 volts for short work small stuff.

But I like that ramp with hinge look to nice.

Plan use spring hinges to reduce effort to open and close?


----------



## lawnprolawns

We ordered some 250lb gas struts for each side, that ought to ease the load.


----------



## procut

lawnprolawns;1264873 said:


> Lawn Pro has been hard at work getting ready for spring. Well.. until Leisure Time and Lightning stopped by Wednesday and we talked for 3 hours..
> 
> Check out the new dovetail we built today for the stake truck
> 
> View attachment 95754


Nice work!


----------



## Greenstar lawn

Snowin good now Chesterfield starting to stick on untreated surface. just got back from Rochester (Hamlin and Livernois) snowing over there too but wasn't really sticking yet


----------



## newhere

We have a 1/2" in fenton. Starting to think it will just be a salting.


----------



## TGS Inc.

A good 1/2" in Dearborn right now and coming down hard....


----------



## brookline

newhere;1264647 said:


> While we are on the topic of dumb sh!t workers, does any one know of a good video that teaches plowing technique? Just basic stuff like how to make the longest passes and how to windrow and how to start at the top and work down? I just need something to make them watch and study. Even some of my older guys can just amaze me with the stupid shet they do.
> 
> My favorite saying these days has been "every ones a ******* except you and me buddy you and me"


SIMA has a whole library of training videos


----------



## newhere

I thought so. But I know I don't want to become a sima member.


----------



## alternative

damn...over an inch in SCS. Whats everyones plan on the eastside to start- seeing temps near 37 and snow up till 4pm, with another 1-3" --- tough call.

Accuweather is saying 1.1" and done by 3am....wtf


----------



## making a living

what to do!!!!!!!!!!! we have about a inch in troy


----------



## alternative

is it stilll snowing in troy?


----------



## newhere

Everything is melting super super fast. Throw salt on it and wait 10 minutes. Black and wet.


----------



## Frosty12

1 inch in Milford as of 5:00 am.


----------



## 2FAST4U

4" in chesterfield, still snowing. 30* been out since 3am


----------



## newhere

Can anyone tell me if we have a solid 2" in brighton?


----------



## Lightningllc

Worst I seen it was Farmington And howell


----------



## Lightningllc

Novi cops are pulling trucks over fyi


----------



## TGS Inc.

Per NOAA: THE SNOW WILL CONTINUE TO DECREASE IN INTENSITY THIS MORNING
AND WILL COME TO AN END FROM WEST TO EAST BETWEEN 7 AM AND 9
AM. NORTHWEST WINDS WILL HOWEVER CONTINUE TO GUST BETWEEN 20
AND 30 MPH AT TIMES. THIS WILL CONTINUE TO CAUSE CONSIDERABLY
BLOWING AND DRIFTING OF THE SNOW THAT HAS ALREADY FALLEN


----------



## superiorsnowrem

only 1 inch in ann arbor/ypsi.


----------



## caitlyncllc

Anybody have any experience with the chevy 6.5 diesel? the mid '90s model? I know they had issues with the top end for a while, I think it was the valves maybe. looking for another truck still...


----------



## eatonpaving

caitlyncllc;1264955 said:


> Anybody have any experience with the chevy 6.5 diesel? the mid '90s model? I know they had issues with the top end for a while, I think it was the valves maybe. looking for another truck still...


what issues are you having....randy


----------



## caitlyncllc

eatonpaving;1264959 said:


> what issues are you having....randy


Not having issues, just looking for another truck. Trying to get rid of my 1/2 ton dodge and looking to get a 3/4 ton with a diesel.


----------



## eatonpaving

caitlyncllc;1264963 said:


> Not having issues, just looking for another truck. Trying to get rid of my 1/2 ton dodge and looking to get a 3/4 ton with a diesel.


i have the little brother to the 6.5, mine is a 6.2 almost all parts interchange, i have never had a problem , other than fuel gelling up, and they get great fuel mpg. some dont like them but i love mine...lots of power for plowing,


----------



## 06clarkd

Well that was worthless!! did a little driving around aimlessly but thats it some are borderline 2'' but with it being 40 today, i think im good any thoughts?


----------



## NewImgLwn&Lndsc

06clarkd;1265006 said:


> Well that was worthless!! did a little driving around aimlessly but thats it some are borderline 2'' but with it being 40 today, i think im good any thoughts?


Thats how i felt today! Took care of commercials but i dont think resis are happening.


----------



## terrapro

Holy cow did you guys hear about Japan? 8.9 magnitude earthquake followed by a 23ft tidal wave which pretty much annihilated their east coast.


----------



## caitlyncllc

terrapro;1265028 said:


> Holy cow did you guys hear about Japan? 8.9 magnitude earthquake followed by a 23ft tidal wave which pretty much annihilated their east coast.


Makes you feel safe being here in MIchigan. We don't have earthquakes, tidal waves, rarely get a tornado. Maybe a little flooding here or there, some snow...but not really any life threating/property destroying natural disasters.


----------



## michigancutter

Have a question?? Anyone ever hit somone before?? 6:00am this morning i clipped a guy walking in a parking lot i was plowing. Didnt even see him but he ended up in the hospital, I clipped him with the spray bar backing up. The man had a plastic bag full of plates and cups so im thinking he was either homless or just decided to walk with his dishes?? I dont know what i should do or if i should do anything. I did call 911 help him to his feet offered warm clothes, gloves but he refused and layed on the ground until cops came, He was talking to me prior to the cops to come then he stopped talking to everyone. so i dont know what to do. any help


----------



## terrapro

michigancutter;1265049 said:


> Have a question?? Anyone ever hit somone before?? 6:00am this morning i clipped a guy walking in a parking lot i was plowing. Didnt even see him but he ended up in the hospital, I clipped him with the spray bar backing up. The man had a plastic bag full of plates and cups so im thinking he was either homless or just decided to walk with his dishes?? I dont know what i should do or if i should do anything. I did call 911 help him to his feet offered warm clothes, gloves but he refused and layed on the ground until cops came, He was talking to me prior to the cops to come then he stopped talking to everyone. so i dont know what to do. any help


Call your insurance company right away so they can get their lawyers prepped. Sooner the better! If a good lawyer gets ahold of him you will be in for a fight.


----------



## procut

terrapro;1265054 said:


> Call your insurance company right away so they can get their lawyers prepped. Sooner the better! If a good lawyer gets ahold of him you will be in for a fight.


Hope someone's insurance is paid up, lol. Terrapro's advice is probably the best for now.

FWIW, Two or three years ago a guy plowing around here was backing up and ran over a guy walking out of a restaurant. Knocked him down and broke both of his legs - I don't belive anything ever really became of it. As a matter of fact, the guy is still plowing that lot, believe it or not.

I figure worst case scenario in your situaion insurance should take care of it.


----------



## Allor Outdoor

There is a thread somewhere here on plowsite that talks about this.

Some plowers are saying that they are having people "trying" to get hit by a plow truck...to be able to collect on the insurance. 

I don't remember what thread it was in, but I know I was reading somewhere on here!

I really hope that isnt the case for you...GOOD LUCK and tell Sammy Bernstein I said HI when he calls you!


----------



## procut

Allor Outdoor;1265068 said:


> There is a thread somewhere here on plowsite that talks about this.
> 
> Some plowers are saying that they are having people "trying" to get hit by a plow truck...to be able to collect on the insurance.
> 
> I don't remember what thread it was in, but I know I was reading somewhere on here!
> 
> I really hope that isnt the case for you...GOOD LUCK and tell Sammy Bernstein I said HI when he calls you!


I think that thread is under the commercial forum, and is current within the last few days.

The thing that makes me suspicious is that he somewhat refused your assistance and wouldn't say anything once the cops / paramedics or whatever got there. Kind of makes me think he's gonna try and pull some crap. Keep us updated on the outcome and good luck.


----------



## michigancutter

The thing that makes me suspicious is that he somewhat refused your assistance and wouldn't say anything once the cops / paramedics or whatever got there. Kind of makes me think he's gonna try and pull some crap. Keep us updated on the outcome and good luck.[/QUOTE]

Thats what im thinking, i offered him everything i could think of, besides money!! when i got out of the truck, he was standing there saying i hit him, i asked if he was alright he said yes then he said he couldnt breath so he laid back on the ground and said he had asithma? so thats when i called the cops. the ems showed up and was asking him question, and thats when he didnt answer anyone, but the ems sat in the lot for 15-20 min. before leaving, if it was life theating they wouls of left right away. Im freaking out right now as u can see.lol


----------



## caitlyncllc

michigancutter;1265080 said:


> The thing that makes me suspicious is that he somewhat refused your assistance and wouldn't say anything once the cops / paramedics or whatever got there. Kind of makes me think he's gonna try and pull some crap. Keep us updated on the outcome and good luck.


Thats what im thinking, i offered him everything i could think of, besides money!! when i got out of the truck, he was standing there saying i hit him, i asked if he was alright he said yes then he said he couldnt breath so he laid back on the ground and said he had asithma? so thats when i called the cops. the ems showed up and was asking him question, and thats when he didnt answer anyone, but the ems sat in the lot for 15-20 min. before leaving, if it was life theating they wouls of left right away. Im freaking out right now as u can see.lol[/QUOTE]

Are you sure you hit the guy? Did you see it or feel it? was he knocked down? I would replay it over and over in you head. Write down all the details that you can remember. The more you remember and document right now while its fresh in your mind the better.


----------



## Allor Outdoor

Here is that thread I was talking about:

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=119969

this seems to be more common than you would think

Even if you did actually hit the guy, why on earth would you be walking/standing BEHIND a plow truck!!


----------



## Plow_Goddess

Allor Outdoor;1265102 said:


> Here is that thread I was talking about:
> 
> http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=119969
> 
> this seems to be more common than you would think
> 
> Even if you did actually hit the guy, why on earth would you be walking/standing BEHIND a plow truck!!


Probably mesmerized by the bright flashing lights


----------



## Lightningllc

Oops so busy this morning forgot a court date for a ticket for driving a loader on the road. Great I can reschuedule if I go now in person


----------



## firelwn82

michigancutter;1265080 said:


> T then he said he couldnt breath so he laid back on the ground and said he had asithma? so thats when i called the cops. the ems showed up and was asking him question, and thats when he didnt answer anyone, but the ems sat in the lot for 15-20 min. before leaving, if it was life theating they wouls of left right away. Im freaking out right now as u can see.lol


CYA!!!! You were on the phone with 911 when he was talking to you correct. Get ahold of your insurance as mentioned before. Tell them EVERYTHING.. Make sure you tell them you were on the phone with 911 and he was talking to you fine and appeared ok. All 911 calls are recorded along with radio traffic from police,EMS and Fire. Your attorney can get the recordings if he sees fit.. I would say your going to be in deep manure if you dont take action on this right away. You need to get a hold of anybody besides him that saw this also. Get written statements with there contact info and name if possible. Just do everything possible right away. This will and has ruined people and companies. You also need to write everything down and keep it. You will forget things and change things in your statement. DO YOUR BEST NOT TO.... Write everything you know that happened down now so you dont have to worry about it later.... Good luck


----------



## P&M Landscaping

I love my new Jeep, I don't know why I didn't upgrade to the I6 Auto sooner. Now I just need some decent tires and air shocks or air bags. Anybody have opinions on either?


----------



## VIPHGM

Who's good at truck electrical? My flatbed wires for the brake lights are exposed to the enviroment and everytime I go out lately they have been going in and out when the truck gets wet!! But I don't know where on the harness its happenning


----------



## cuttingedge13

michigancutter;1265049 said:


> Have a question?? Anyone ever hit somone before?? 6:00am this morning i clipped a guy walking in a parking lot i was plowing. Didnt even see him but he ended up in the hospital, I clipped him with the spray bar backing up. The man had a plastic bag full of plates and cups so im thinking he was either homless or just decided to walk with his dishes?? I dont know what i should do or if i should do anything. I did call 911 help him to his feet offered warm clothes, gloves but he refused and layed on the ground until cops came, He was talking to me prior to the cops to come then he stopped talking to everyone. so i dont know what to do. any help


I hope you didn't say you were sorry! That admits guilt. If he sues, I would file a counter suit for denting your tail gate!  Seriously, good luck! What a terrible situation to be in. Especially this late in the season. 3:40 in the afternoon and looks like it didn't even snow last night.


----------



## 2FAST4U

Bought the guys lunch, washed the trucks and now.I'm doing paperwork laughing my a$$ off at what the guys wrote and drew on there log sheets.


----------



## alternative

[/QUOTE]_Have a question?? Anyone ever hit somone before?? 6:00am this morning i clipped a guy walking in a parking lot i was plowing. Didnt even see him but he ended up in the hospital, I clipped him with the spray bar backing up. The man had a plastic bag full of plates and cups so im thinking he was either homless or just decided to walk with his dishes?? I dont know what i should do or if i should do anything. I did call 911 help him to his feet offered warm clothes, gloves but he refused and layed on the ground until cops came, He was talking to me prior to the cops to come then he stopped talking to everyone. so i dont know what to do. any help _[/QUOTE]

Damn Mike, you and that damn spray bar...youre always hitting something with it..lol
I feel for ya thought seriously...gonna be a pain in the azz that you shouldnt need to deal with, Your insurance is up to date, right?? If so, I think you'll be fine. 
Just another reason to have your trucks lit up when plowing- overloaded with strobes--all my trucks are lit up like a Christmas tree. Whenever were plowing, you can see them from a mile away! There are just too many dumb azz people that dont pay attention to thier surroundings.

Good luck!

.


----------



## Plow man Foster

michigancutter;1265049 said:


> Have a question?? Anyone ever hit somone before?? 6:00am this morning i clipped a guy walking in a parking lot i was plowing. Didnt even see him but he ended up in the hospital, I clipped him with the spray bar backing up. The man had a plastic bag full of plates and cups so im thinking he was either homless or just decided to walk with his dishes?? I dont know what i should do or if i should do anything. I did call 911 help him to his feet offered warm clothes, gloves but he refused and layed on the ground until cops came, He was talking to me prior to the cops to come then he stopped talking to everyone. so i dont know what to do. any help


Dang that sucks! I hope your bar is ok! 
lol jk


----------



## michigancutter

firelwn82;1265153 said:


> CYA!!!! You were on the phone with 911 when he was talking to you correct. Get ahold of your insurance as mentioned before. Tell them EVERYTHING.. Make sure you tell them you were on the phone with 911 and he was talking to you fine and appeared ok. All 911 calls are recorded along with radio traffic from police,EMS and Fire. Your attorney can get the recordings if he sees fit.. I would say your going to be in deep manure if you dont take action on this right away. You need to get a hold of anybody besides him that saw this also. Get written statements with there contact info and name if possible. Just do everything possible right away. This will and has ruined people and companies. You also need to write everything down and keep it. You will forget things and change things in your statement. DO YOUR BEST NOT TO.... Write everything you know that happened down now so you dont have to worry about it later.... Good luck


He was talking to me as i was calling 911 after the call he stopped talking. It was 730am in a church parking lot and noone came along or stopped. it was just me and him until the pastor came out, but he didnt see anything.then the ems showed up. Called my insurance company and they said they would take care of everything for me.Cop never called me to let me know how the guy was doing nor did i get any of his info either. so im in the dark right now.

Backing up and i heard a thump, next thing i see is a guy looking at me saying i hit him??
he was full of snow and mud but idk. no damage to my truck just my ego. i feel like im ******!!


----------



## newhere

Dude I wouldn't freak out to bad over this. You have your bases covered and its not like you took his head off. I'm willing to bet nothing becomes of it.


----------



## alternative

michigancutter;1265233 said:


> He was talking to me as i was calling 911 after the call he stopped talking. It was 730am in a church parking lot and noone came along or stopped. it was just me and him until the pastor came out, but he didnt see anything.then the ems showed up. Called my insurance company and they said they would take care of everything for me.Cop never called me to let me know how the guy was doing nor did i get any of his info either. so im in the dark right now.
> 
> Backing up and i heard a thump, next thing i see is a guy looking at me saying i hit him??
> *he was full of snow and mud but idk.* no damage to my truck just my ego. i feel like im ******!!


LOL

WTF....maybe he was making snow angels in the parking lot and you got in his way...


----------



## michigancutter

alternative;1265244 said:


> LOL
> 
> WTF....maybe he was making snow angels in the parking lot and you got in his way...


LOL!! I swear this guy was a ghost and came out of nowhere. After replaying it over and over in my head, he had to come from gratiot and walked into my drive and thats when it happened. The dude was soaking wet from mud and snow pretty funny now i think about it, i still think he walked into the side of my truck not paying attention. Im not going to sweeat it. called my lawyer and insurance so i did ever thing i was suppose to do.


----------



## 24v6spd

michigancutter;1265233 said:


> He was talking to me as i was calling 911 after the call he stopped talking. It was 730am in a church parking lot and noone came along or stopped. it was just me and him until the pastor came out, but he didnt see anything.then the ems showed up. Called my insurance company and they said they would take care of everything for me.Cop never called me to let me know how the guy was doing nor did i get any of his info either. so im in the dark right now.
> 
> Backing up and i heard a thump, next thing i see is a guy looking at me saying i hit him??
> he was full of snow and mud but idk. no damage to my truck just my ego. i feel like im ******!!


 Did the police make a report or take any info from the suppossed "victim"? If so you can go to that agency and get a copy and it will contain the persons name etc.


----------



## Lightningllc

Are u sure he hit your bar or punched ur bed and then trying to get rich suit. Be careful there are alot of poor scaming people out there. Look at yOur bed. Also if you had safety lights ur ok if he walked into u


----------



## Leisure Time LC

*New Shop*

Well got the keys to the new shop this afternoon.. 4000 Sq ft and 3 offices.. Room to grow


----------



## JK-Plow

michigancutter;1265080 said:


> The thing that makes me suspicious is that he somewhat refused your assistance and wouldn't say anything once the cops / paramedics or whatever got there. Kind of makes me think he's gonna try and pull some crap. Keep us updated on the outcome and good luck.


Thats what im thinking, i offered him everything i could think of, besides money!! when i got out of the truck, he was standing there saying i hit him, i asked if he was alright he said yes then he said he couldnt breath so he laid back on the ground and said he had asithma? so thats when i called the cops. the ems showed up and was asking him question, and thats when he didnt answer anyone, but the ems sat in the lot for 15-20 min. before leaving, if it was life theating they wouls of left right away. Im freaking out right now as u can see.lol[/QUOTE]

If he has asthma EMS sitting in the lot that long is not unusual. Probably giving him a breathing treatment. He could have a problem that has nothing to do with what happened. Did you smell a lot of alcohol on him? Sounds like a homeless person, maybe drunk, just wants to have a reason to go to the hospital. Let your insurance handle the problem and don't worry about him or the accident. From the sound of it, all that your insurance might have to pay for is the hospital treatment, which they could claim was a pre-existing problem not related to the accident.

Up in St. Clair County a couple of years ago, a plow driver backing up with his lights flashing struck an elderly woman, who was not paying attention to the truck. A state senator from that area introduced a bill that would require both flashing lights and a back up alarm on plow trucks. You might want to look into getting an alarm for your truck.


----------



## Lightningllc

Can't we all wait til next November when were all sick of summer and can't wait for winter.


----------



## Lightningllc

Scott the laid back work at your leisure time


----------



## Leisure Time LC

I won't be laying back anytime soon


----------



## magnatrac

Lightningllc;1265347 said:


> Can't we all wait til next November when were all sick of summer and can't wait for winter.


Hey lets not rush summer along just yet. I am just picking up my new to me 115 merc for my pontoon tomorrow. I want lots of hot sunny days . I say bring on the global warming, if that means I have to plow a couple more times I don't care. I just want an awsome summer for boating:yow!: It's funny how summer work seems to get in the way of floating on the lake !!! On a side note today went well and it was easy moneypayup

, shaun


----------



## terrapro

Lightningllc;1265347 said:


> Can't we all wait til next November when were all sick of summer and can't wait for winter.


After the last two years i won't have any seasonals because of the increase in my price so it doesn't matter.


----------



## Milwaukee

In Ohio on I80. Vermillion there rains and highway is wet.

Hope it not end freeze during rain.


----------



## wilburn

Going back a few you won't save money by having your own gas tank.We pay more than we could at speedway.The employees won't spend a lot of time there getting food and drink while getting fuel.By having their tanks you can't shop around for prices,so think about getting your own tank then you can shop around for gas.


----------



## Milwaukee

Ohio's dot Is dump salt on highway so I think we should watch temp.


----------



## procut

wilburn;1265436 said:


> Going back a few you won't save money by having your own gas tank.We pay more than we could at speedway.The employees won't spend a lot of time there getting food and drink while getting fuel.By having their tanks you can't shop around for prices,so think about getting your own tank then you can shop around for gas.


I wouldn't keep fuel on site anymore. People will steal it plus the enviromental risk if there is ever a leak. A customer of mine has a cabin up north with a fuel oil tank. Something happened and all fuel oil leaked out. The right (or wrong) people found out about it, and it cost a chunk to clean up. Poor guy was retired and had to go back to work to help fund the cost of the clean-up. payuppayuppayup


----------



## brookline

wilburn;1265436 said:


> Going back a few you won't save money by having your own gas tank.We pay more than we could at speedway.The employees won't spend a lot of time there getting food and drink while getting fuel.By having their tanks you can't shop around for prices,so think about getting your own tank then you can shop around for gas.


I hear lots of bad things about Speedway gas... Anyone else?


----------



## Luther

Leisure Time LC;1265316 said:


> Well got the keys to the new shop this afternoon.. 4000 Sq ft and 3 offices.. Room to grow


Congrats! Looks good. Thumbs Up

When's the grand opening party so we can break it in for you??


----------



## Leisure Time LC

TCLA;1265505 said:


> Congrats! Looks good. Thumbs Up
> 
> When's the grand opening party so we can break it in for you??


Thanks Jim.

We could always have a move in and setup party. I am not looking forward to moving all my stuff over there and getting it set up. Especially since it does not look like we are going to get a break from old man winter before lawn season starts.

On another note, I am looking forward to being able to work on my stuff indoors. It is a huge step forward for my company, going from the outside storage to a building.

Got to bid more work to pay for it now


----------



## Lightningllc

All my lots held up with the freezing rain / sleet any one else salt??? 

Scott congrats to you and your growing company!! Now that you have a indoor shop welcome all the workon your trucks and equipment!! It is so nice to work on your stuff inside.

That is alot of sq ft to use, better start buying equipment.


----------



## Luther

Lightningllc;1265529 said:


> All my lots held up with the freezing rain / sleet any one else salt???


Negative. All's good...

Just waiting for the next one now!


----------



## alternative

TCLA;1265555 said:


> Negative. All's good...
> 
> Just waiting for the next one now!


When is that???

Tonight?


----------



## Lightningllc

Well we are working out the details now , But sounds like scott from leisure time is buying me out, We are still trying to figure out the the prices for the purchase. But it sounds promising looking forward to moving to tennesse.

Thanks scott you have been a great friend and now a owner of my business this will be great, Warm temp's here I come.

Anyone looking to purchase a car wash let me know the price tag is on it now!!prsport:waving:


----------



## Luther

alternative;1265561 said:


> When is that???
> 
> Tonight?


I don't think tonight has much promise.

I'm being optimistic about the end of this month.


----------



## Luther

Lightningllc;1265563 said:


> Well we are working out the details now , But sounds like scott from leisure time is buying me out, We are still trying to figure out the the prices for the purchase. But it sounds promising looking forward to moving to tennesse.


Congrats you two! :salute:

I hope it works out best for the both of you.


----------



## Lightningllc

The new companies name is gonna be southern comfort landscaping.


----------



## Luther

I like it. Crazy that name hasn't been taken already.

What are you going to do when they find out you're a "Yankee"?


----------



## Lightningllc

Go drinking with them. Everybody loves ya when your drinking. Looking at gatlinburg


----------



## terrapro

Lightningllc;1265563 said:


> Well we are working out the details now , But sounds like scott from leisure time is buying me out, We are still trying to figure out the the prices for the purchase. But it sounds promising looking forward to moving to tennesse.
> 
> Thanks scott you have been a great friend and now a owner of my business this will be great, Warm temp's here I come.
> 
> Anyone looking to purchase a car wash let me know the price tag is on it now!!prsport:waving:


Wow, seriously? So I won't have to compete against your $29 per yd installed hardwood mulch anymore!


----------



## Lightningllc

terrapro;1265606 said:


> Wow, seriously? So I won't have to compete against your $29 per yd installed hardwood mulch anymore!


You mean $39 a yd, No scott said he was gonna do it for $35 so you better look out, Sounds like metro is buying scotts operation in westland / canton, He's moving out here and doing the westside thing.


----------



## terrapro

Lightningllc;1265612 said:


> You mean $39 a yd, No scott said he was gonna do it for $35 so you better look out, Sounds like metro is buying scotts operation in westland / canton, He's moving out here and doing the westside thing.


Well good luck with your endeavours.


----------



## axl

Leisure time buying out lightning lolololololololololololololol well i'll believe that when me **** turns purple and smells like rainbow sherbert


----------



## cuttingedge13

Now that's funny!


----------



## 24v6spd

brookline;1265498 said:


> I hear lots of bad things about Speedway gas... Anyone else?


 I refuse to go to Speedway. They are ALWAYS the first to raise their prices. My wife works across from one and has witnessed fuel prices go up and down as much as 6 times in one day. They raise their prices to some rediculous level and then will lower to meet local competition.


----------



## alternative

whats with all the buying and selling? Are you serious lightning? youre selling out and moving south?


----------



## Lightningllc

Scott is supposed to present me with some numbers to buy me out, I told him the 300 Accts and all equipment. I have a customer database that has over 1100 customers we have done work for and that will go with the deal. And sprinkler blowout customers over the years are around 1500


----------



## Tscape

Lightningllc;1265664 said:


> Scott is supposed to present me with some numbers to buy me out, I told him the 300 Accts and all equipment. I have a customer database that has over 1100 customers we have done work for and that will go with the deal. And sprinkler blowout customers over the years are around 1500


From a buyer to a seller in less than 2 months? I'll start the bidding at: everything I have in my pocket right now...everything.


----------



## Lightningllc

He proposed it, but the wife wants to move.


----------



## redskinsfan34

Lightningllc;1265678 said:


> He proposed it, but the wife wants to move.


Ahh. When the boss speaks, you have to listen!


----------



## Stuffdeer

Hmmm...funny. scott told me he wanted to downsize this year...


----------



## bln

Good luck justin and scott. Does anybody have the snow fall totals for howell for the season? Thank you in advance.


----------



## redskinsfan34

Express. Are we done?


----------



## Milwaukee

we need plan for meeting in April 2 or 9 on Saturday that where everybody isn't work and off day.

Well 2 locations to pick.

Ok we have list.
Mo Doggies http://www.modoggie.com/ minor of Mexican food but mostly is sandwiches burgers.

Sage brush cantina http://www.mysagebrushcantina.com/ Mexican food.


----------



## terrapro

bln;1265716 said:


> Good luck justin and scott. Does anybody have the snow fall totals for howell for the season? Thank you in advance.


Total inches for the year?


----------



## Green Glacier

Doe's anyone know if weingartz is going to sell bulk salt at the new harly place


----------



## bln

Cole, yes the total amount. Thank you


----------



## Lightningllc

NOAA.gov in the archived area has the whole month


----------



## bln

Thank you justin


----------



## Green Glacier

We now have new addition to truck family


----------



## Green Glacier

Hey redskinsfan is that all you do in chelsea is chelsea rentals ?


----------



## Stuffdeer

Green Glacier;1265757 said:


> We now have new addition to truck family


Nice truck. Looks like no rust, what engine?


----------



## Milwaukee

Stuffdeer;1265775 said:


> Nice truck. Looks like no rust, what engine?


I am think it powerstroke


----------



## Green Glacier

Stuffdeer;1265775 said:


> Nice truck. Looks like no rust, what engine?


Oklahoma truck no rust
7.3 powerstroke $2600 in it


----------



## Green Glacier

Anyone know if anything going to happen tonight


----------



## TheXpress2002

bln;1265716 said:


> Good luck justin and scott. Does anybody have the snow fall totals for howell for the season? Thank you in advance.


Howell (Livingston Co Airport)

Nov: 1.1 
Dec: 12.4
Jan: 19.9
Feb: 25.7
Mar: 1.9 (so far)


----------



## TheXpress2002

Green Glacier;1265799 said:


> Anyone know if anything going to happen tonight


No, dont even bother thinking about it


----------



## Green Glacier

TheXpress2002;1265803 said:


> No, dont even bother thinking about it


Thank's maybe sleep in:redbounce


----------



## Green Glacier

TheXpress2002;1265803 said:


> No, dont even bother thinking about it


Are we done this year wife want vacation 
I told her not till xpress tell's us we can :laughing:


----------



## terrapro

TheXpress2002;1265803 said:


> No, dont even bother thinking about it


Yeah no kidding. Even with this light rain I still have salt down on sites.


----------



## bln

Thanks express, the (so far) part scares me


----------



## Plow man Foster

Green Glacier;1265738 said:


> Doe's anyone know if weingartz is going to sell bulk salt at the new harly place


Are you kidding? lol


----------



## snow_man_48045

Leisure Time LC;1265316 said:


> Well got the keys to the new shop this afternoon.. 4000 Sq ft and 3 offices.. Room to grow


1st thing I would do if I was you is get a good security alarm that is monitored if the bldg does not already have one installed Thumbs Up


----------



## axl

Hey guys, I've been looking to add a (734) area code business line and was just wondering if you guys have any suggestions as to what route would be the most cost effective? Any suggestions? My cell is thru sprint and fax is thru att


----------



## cuttingedge13

axl;1266157 said:


> Hey guys, I've been looking to add a (734) area code business line and was just wondering if you guys have any suggestions as to what route would be the most cost effective? Any suggestions? My cell is thru sprint and fax is thru att


Make the move across Inkster and quit slumming it the (313) !:laughing: Check out Yahoo voice. You can get a number cheap and have it forwarded to your cell.


----------



## VIPHGM

who knows how to install a 3" down pipe from a turbo on a 97 f350?


----------



## ChaseCreekSnow

Hey guys, 
My truck is still for sale- 03 f250 lariat with the 7.3 powerstroke...fully loaded with every option you could get at the time. Lots of fresh maintenance parts. Pm for details!!! motivated seller.


----------



## Plow man Foster

axl;1266157 said:


> Hey guys, I've been looking to add a (734) area code business line and was just wondering if you guys have any suggestions as to what route would be the most cost effective? Any suggestions? My cell is thru sprint and fax is thru att


I use google forwarding you type in a zipcode and it gives u numbers to choose from then forwards the calls to your office phone its free also! Google: google talk 
You can even make calls from your
computer


----------



## axl

cuttingedge13;1266176 said:


> Make the move across Inkster and quit slumming it the (313) !:laughing: Check out Yahoo voice. You can get a number cheap and have it forwarded to your cell.


LOL if you dealt with half the crap that I do with the city of redford and their ordinance officers you would think I live in a gated community of Birmingham  They dont want to have my 2 trucks (which are both the only personal vehicles of my brother and I) parked anywhere in front of my house..they literally want me to pour a concrete parking pad in my backyard, & create a drive- threw garage so that nobody can see them.  Needless to say after 2 civil infractions I have made a court date.

I will definitely look into yahoo voice...thanks

Plowman..will also look into google voice

Both options seem much better than adding a line through sprint @$10/mo and having calls forwarded @$.20/min


----------



## Bigrd1

Hey guys looking to buy a new ford fusion for the girl. any dealer suggestions. Looking to special order maybe. I'm in Rochester. 
Thanks


----------



## VIPHGM

axl;1266236 said:


> LOL if you dealt with half the crap that I do with the city of redford and their ordinance officers you would think I live in a gated community of Birmingham  They dont want to have my 2 trucks (which are both the only personal vehicles of my brother and I) parked anywhere in front of my house..they literally want me to pour a concrete parking pad in my backyard, & create a drive- threw garage so that nobody can see them.  Needless to say after 2 civil infractions I have made a court date.
> 
> I will definitely look into yahoo voice...thanks
> 
> Plowman..will also look into google voice
> 
> Both options seem much better than adding a line through sprint @$10/mo and having calls forwarded @$.20/min


sure does sound like sterling heights!!!... i got a violation notice the other day because i had put one of my truck batteries in front of the garage after i had switched it out.. not even a few days later i had a city notice to remove the battery from the driveway.... i got a city notice of violation because i had pushed the snow onto my side yard next to my drive to widen out the driveway so we could get in and out of the trucks with out stepping in the snow and they were complaining about that....


----------



## Plow man Foster

axl;1266236 said:


> LOL if you dealt with half the crap that I do with the city of redford and their ordinance officers you would think I live in a gated community of Birmingham  They dont want to have my 2 trucks (which are both the only personal vehicles of my brother and I) parked anywhere in front of my house..they literally want me to pour a concrete parking pad in my backyard, & create a drive- threw garage so that nobody can see them.  Needless to say after 2 civil infractions I have made a court date. I will definitely look into yahoo voice...thanks Plowman..will also look into google voice Both options seem much better than adding a line through sprint @$10/mo and having calls forwarded @$.20/min


Yupp google voice is free 
(with a gmail) 
and i would do that renovation if the cIty was paying for it


----------



## Milwaukee

Bigrd1;1266238 said:


> Hey guys looking to buy a new ford fusion for the girl. any dealer suggestions. Looking to special order maybe. I'm in Rochester.
> Thanks


Check with Crest dealer in Gibraltar http://www.crestford.com/

If I were you I get Festiva over fusion.

We have Fusion it ok but gas mileage city 24-26 and Hwy 28. That was leadfoot not me. I get 33-35 mpg.


----------



## VIPHGM

Bigrd1;1266238 said:


> Hey guys looking to buy a new ford fusion for the girl. any dealer suggestions. Looking to special order maybe. I'm in Rochester.
> Thanks


dont go to elder in troy... and Huntington right there on Rochester road is over priced and expensive ... when i was talking to some ford dealerships i talked to (Romeo ford and Imlay city ford.. since they are a little bit more northern the customer service hospitality is nice and the prices are right... all the people around here are trying to make a fortunate off of something because its Oakland county...


----------



## JK-Plow

Another dealer is Skalnek Ford in Lake Orion. Also Dean Sellers in Troy (service at this dealer is great). If you go to Sellers, ask for Roger Hutchons, he will take care of you. I had him at Allen Ford before they closed. He has moved around to a few dealers and has settled down at Sellers Ford. To me that says something about the dealership. Both Imlay City and Lapeer (Milnes Ford) are good for sales. But I then take the vehicles to Sellers for service.

However I can't say enought about Roger. I am trying to come up with the money to buy a truck from him right now.


----------



## Green Glacier

Plow man Foster;1265952 said:


> Are you kidding? lol


No kidding I thought I seen that they sold salt at one of there site's


----------



## Leisure Time LC

Well it looks like this is the end, time to switch to lawn site


----------



## alternative

^ you might wanna check with express on that... i dont think its over yet!


----------



## P&M Landscaping

Does anybody have a yard or shop I could keep a trailer at tomorrow for a few hours, I'm running out to Auburn Hills after class to pick up some tires but U of M Dearborn won't allow me to keep a trailer there at all.... Any help?


----------



## terrapro

Leisure Time LC;1266319 said:


> Well it looks like this is the end, time to switch to lawn site


Yep I am picking my truck up tomorrow and i will bring it straight home to mount the plow up just to make sure it is over. Heck i might just by another plow truck just to make double sure.


----------



## Green Glacier

alternative;1266322 said:


> ^ you might wanna check with express on that... i dont think its over yet!


I was just looking at farmer's almanac they showed 21 throw 31 rain & snow colder

Xpress did say 22march might be another one


----------



## Plow man Foster

Just lowered the price on the 2009 Sierra SLE with 25k miles WHITE, ITS BRAND NEW! Used 1 and a half seasons! No problems what-so-ever!...I'll Even Throw in a Boss Plow (new with the truck! ) installed by yours truly Weingartz in Farmington! Buy This week for Just $24,000! Thats a Steal! Just pm me for mote info or click the link below!


----------



## Do It All Do It Right

P&M Landscaping;1266325 said:


> Does anybody have a yard or shop I could keep a trailer at tomorrow for a few hours, I'm running out to Auburn Hills after class to pick up some tires but U of M Dearborn won't allow me to keep a trailer there at all.... Any help?


If you are looking for a yard in the dearborn area give me a call 3137293044 andy. We do our banking with u of m dearborn and park trailers there all the time. Worst case just park at hfcc and walk next door.


----------



## Plow man Foster

Do It All Do It Right;1266389 said:


> If you are looking for a yard in the dearborn area give me a call 3137293044 andy. We do our banking with u of m dearborn and park trailers there all the time. Worst case just park at hfcc and walk next door.


2nd worse case scenario Take it to a near by store and chain it to a tree or something.
(somewhat hidden...)


----------



## Stuffdeer

Couple from last storm...


























New truck with one of the trailers.


----------



## Plow man Foster

Stuffdeer;1266415 said:


> Couple from last storm...
> 
> New truck with one of the trailers.


How do you like that boss vxt?
Have you ever had the "regular" V? if so........
Have you seen Any difference bet. the two?


----------



## cuttingedge13

Little burst of snow coming through Livonia right now. Ground temp seems to be high enough for it not to stick. Where in the Chuck Gaidica did that come from?


----------



## newhere

a little just came by me, enough to turn the hood white with a dusting. Now its a slow drizzle....might need the walks salted in the A.M


----------



## Luther

My lawn is white and snow is sticking on my truck. 

Road edges getting frosted and creeping in, but still mostly wet.

Temps due to lower to 23 later. Looks like a possible salting??


----------



## Leisure Time LC

Nothing here in Westland


----------



## Lightningllc

Jim did you salt this morning, We had nothing here and in south lyon or brighton, Welll looks like a nice week other than the rain. 

Scott we need to figure this thing out, Wife found a 3000 sqft house on 90 acres in tennesse, you really can get a lot of land for cheap down there, the taxs are cheap too.


----------



## redskinsfan34

Green Glacier;1265763 said:


> Hey redskinsfan is that all you do in chelsea is chelsea rentals ?


That's all I have in town. My family owns the property itself and we rent out the building to chelsea rentals and a couple small tool and die shops. I have a couple resi's in North Lake area. Mostly I'm in and arounds Dexter. Why? You got some extra for me? Thumbs Up


----------



## Luther

Lightningllc;1266595 said:


> Jim did you salt this morning, We had nothing here and in south lyon or brighton.


I normally don't like to disclose this type of information unless it's obvious.

I can tell you we were inspecting sites in many areas throughout the morning, and service was not needed from the little bit we did get.


----------



## Lightningllc

Ya I had spotters out at 5 am. And things we ok.


----------



## Stuffdeer

I spot salted a lot of stuff this morning for ice formation overnight...


I sound smart....


----------



## Matson Snow

TCLA;1266604 said:


> I normally don't like to disclose this type of information unless it's obvious.
> 
> I can tell you we were inspecting sites in many areas throughout the morning, and service was not needed from the little bit we did get.


Loose Lips Sink Ships.......:salute:.............:laughing:


----------



## Matson Snow

Just got done looking at The Long Range Forecast....I just have one thing to Say

* Its Over!!!!!...Pack it in Fellas........*

:salute:......:laughing:......:laughing:


----------



## BossPlow2010

Lightningllc;1266595 said:


> Jim did you salt this morning, We had nothing here and in south lyon or brighton, Welll looks like a nice week other than the rain.
> 
> Scott we need to figure this thing out, Wife found a 3000 sqft house on 90 acres in tennesse, you really can get a lot of land for cheap down there, the taxs are cheap too.


Yea and like 95% humidity everyday! But I don't think that's included in the taxes.


----------



## TheXpress2002

Matson Snow;1266682 said:


> Just got done looking at The Long Range Forecast....I just have one thing to Say
> 
> * Its Over!!!!!...Pack it in Fellas........*
> 
> :salute:......:laughing:......:laughing:


You might be right. The key word is might. The indicies that I was watching will lead to a colder pattern but moisture may not be associated, with the southern jet not providing the mositure like it was 5 days ago. After the next 10 day period the models have gone absolute wack compared to having "hints" of what could have been on the table.


----------



## Glockshot73!

Up until the trans on my 350 blew i was loving the winter, but now im ready for spring, welcome 50 degree days:salute:


----------



## Luther

TheXpress2002;1266768 said:


> You might be right.


Oh no.....not you too!!!

MATSON!!!!


----------



## TheXpress2002

TCLA;1266776 said:


> Oh no.....not you too!!!
> 
> MATSON!!!!


What he doesnt realize is I just reversed the jinx. So now we are going to have another 5 events with 2 of them being over a foot of snow............:laughing::laughing:


----------



## Matson Snow

TheXpress2002;1266781 said:


> What he doesnt realize is I just reversed the jinx. So now we are going to have another 5 events with 2 of them being over a foot of snow............:laughing:


Reversed Back.....*Its Over..Give-Up*.....:laughing:

You boys can dig your Matching Thongs out of the Closet......Summer is Here....


----------



## Luther

You can't reverse a reverse......:laughing:


----------



## Leisure Time LC

well it is going to snow again, I took the sprayer out and the plow off my truck again.... Every time I do this it snows


----------



## Plow man Foster

TCLA;1266604 said:


> *I normally don't like to disclose this type of information unless it's obvious.
> *
> I can tell you we were inspecting sites in many areas throughout the morning, and service was not needed from the little bit we did get.


Are you being serious?
Why?


----------



## Green Glacier

Leisure Time LC;1266790 said:


> well it is going to snow again, I took the sprayer out and the plow off my truck again.... Every time I do this it snows


I did the same today but did not take out salt spreaders 
should I ?


----------



## Plow man Foster

Green Glacier;1266861 said:


> I did the same today but did not take out salt spreaders
> should I ?


Depends on how u do it! If you can take it out with a loader then do it! 
If not i would wait!


----------



## Luther

Leisure Time LC;1266790 said:


> well it is going to snow again, I took the sprayer out and the plow off my truck again.... Every time I do this it snows


Taking my plow off tomorrow. That should help insure another one too. :laughing:



Green Glacier;1266861 said:


> I did the same today but did not take out salt spreaders
> should I ?


I wouldn't (unless you really have to) you'll need that before your plow.


----------



## eatonpaving

*snow*

removed all plows today, now my trucks look naked....


----------



## flykelley

Plows off both of my trucks as well, thinking about taking the salter off the back of the dump.
Today is a play day flying to Hougton Lake for lunch with a friend.prsport


Mike


----------



## Stuffdeer

flykelley;1267164 said:


> Plows off both of my trucks as well, thinking about taking the salter off the back of the dump.
> Today is a play day flying to Hougton Lake for lunch with a friend.prsport
> 
> Mike


That's awesome! I wish I could do stuff like that!


----------



## flykelley

Stuffdeer;1267197 said:


> That's awesome! I wish I could do stuff like that!


All it takes to learn to fly is money and time. I have meant a lot of great people through flying, heck the yard I store my salt in is owned by a fellow pilot. He lets me use his yard and loader for free. Many of my friends at the airport have helped me in business in some way shape or form. A lot of people with money hang out at the airports.payup

Mike


----------



## Lightningllc

flykelley;1267199 said:


> All it takes to learn to fly is money and time. I have meant a lot of great people through flying, heck the yard I store my salt in is owned by a fellow pilot. He lets me use his yard and loader for free. Many of my friends at the airport have helped me in business in some way shape or form. A lot of people with money hang out at the airports.payup
> 
> Mike


What airport do you fly out of?


----------



## flykelley

Lightningllc;1267202 said:


> What airport do you fly out of?


(PTK) Oakland County International.

Mike


----------



## Green Glacier

redskinsfan34;1266599 said:


> That's all I have in town. My family owns the property itself and we rent out the building to chelsea rentals and a couple small tool and die shops. I have a couple resi's in North Lake area. Mostly I'm in and arounds Dexter. Why? You got some extra for me? Thumbs Up


Not at this time maybe next year
Do you get along with bollinger ?


----------



## Stuffdeer

flykelley;1267199 said:


> All it takes to learn to fly is money and time. I have meant a lot of great people through flying, heck the yard I store my salt in is owned by a fellow pilot. He lets me use his yard and loader for free. Many of my friends at the airport have helped me in business in some way shape or form. A lot of people with money hang out at the airports.payup
> 
> Mike


I might be talking to you in the future. This sounds like a great hobby to be involved in.


----------



## Green Glacier

TCLA;1266894 said:


> Taking my plow off tomorrow. That should help insure another one too. :laughing:
> 
> I wouldn't (unless you really have to) you'll need that before your plow.


I was just looking to help with a couple of salt run's


----------



## flykelley

Stuffdeer;1267214 said:


> I might be talking to you in the future. This sounds like a great hobby to be involved in.


It is a lot of fun and 99% of the people are great. I get to fly a lot of planes just because I hang out at the airport. Off to the airport, going to try to get a picture of Houghton Lake when Im on final approach.

Mike


----------



## terrapro

Wow long term forecast not so good for snow. 60deg Thursday! I can't stand lawnsite so maybe I will catch you guys back here in Oct/Nov, you guys can take care of all the "thinking of sarting a lawncare business" questions. :waving:


----------



## tmltrans

Plow is off, taking lights off and counterweight today. That should make it snow for sure.


----------



## redskinsfan34

Green Glacier;1267210 said:


> Not at this time maybe next year
> Do you get along with bollinger ?


I know Jamie. He's a good guy. My dad and him go back a ways. You?


----------



## redskinsfan34

terrapro;1267231 said:


> Wow long term forecast not so good for snow. 60deg Thursday! I can't stand lawnsite so maybe I will catch you guys back here in Oct/Nov, you guys can take care of all the "thinking of sarting a lawncare business" questions. :waving:


I agree. For the most part we all get along real well here and help each other out. On lawnsite it's all about ripping a guy's equipment or telling somebody how dumb they are. It really shows that it takes a lot more, as far as the caliber of person, to plow than to mow. Just my opinion.


----------



## Green Glacier

redskinsfan34;1267252 said:


> I know Jamie. He's a good guy. My dad and him go back a ways. You?


No i tryed to buy salt from him he told me he will NOT sell to competitor


----------



## Luther

tmltrans;1267248 said:


> Plow is off, taking lights off and counterweight today. That should make it snow for sure.


WTF!!!

Boy am I slow.......:laughing:

Tom, is this you???


----------



## redskinsfan34

Green Glacier;1267256 said:


> No i tryed to buy salt from him he told me he will NOT sell to competitor


Huh. Do you guys bid on alot of the same work?


----------



## Green Glacier

redskinsfan34;1267272 said:


> Huh. Do you guys bid on alot of the same work?


NO plan to now :laughing:


----------



## redskinsfan34

Maybe they want that Pamida lot bad so they can have both sides of the street!


----------



## Green Glacier

redskinsfan34;1267285 said:


> Maybe they want that Pamida lot bad so they can have both sides of the street!


Maybe 
I just sent bid for lawn care haven't been Abel to get that over the year's


----------



## redskinsfan34

Green Glacier;1267304 said:


> Maybe
> I just sent bid for lawn care haven't been Abel to get that over the year's


Oh. I figured you guys had it. Who's been doing it in years past then?


----------



## Green Glacier

redskinsfan34;1267356 said:


> Oh. I figured you guys had it. Who's been doing it in years past then?


professional ground's service's out of southfield


----------



## TGS Inc.

Low of 29 tonight in Ann Arbor...Sounds like a possible salt night....


----------



## Green Glacier

Cool I'm ready



TGS Inc.;1267406 said:


> Low of 29 tonight in Ann Arbor...Sounds like a possible salt night....


----------



## VIPHGM

Well started the first tree job of the season today... man am i out of shape..... what a mess


----------



## TheXpress2002

TGS Inc.;1267406 said:


> Low of 29 tonight in Ann Arbor...Sounds like a possible salt night....





Green Glacier;1267411 said:


> Cool I'm ready


Not to burst your bubble, but not a chance. Ground/soil temps are above freezing. Just a cold rain all night.


----------



## Lightningllc

I've got a ground temp of 39 here, There is no way of ice sticking.:laughing:


----------



## alpha01

Hey VIP, I sent you a PM


----------



## Matson Snow

TheXpress2002;1267424 said:


> Not to burst your bubble, but not a chance. Ground/soil temps are above freezing. Just a cold rain all night.


Im gonna head out and Pre-Plow then Pre-Salt Everything................Thumbs Up...payup


----------



## A&LSiteService

Matson Snow;1267438 said:


> Im gonna head out and Pre-Plow then Pre-Salt Everything................Thumbs Up...payup


HAPPY SPRING Todd:salute:


----------



## Matson Snow

A&LSiteService;1267440 said:


> HAPPY SPRING Todd:salute:


Happy Summer to You also......:salute:....Nice pictures of your truck in the picture thread......Thumbs Up


----------



## A&LSiteService

Thanks bro, Have a good one!


----------



## Green Glacier

TheXpress2002;1267424 said:


> Not to burst your bubble, but not a chance. Ground/soil temps are above freezing. Just a cold rain all night.


:crying: I've got 2 ton salt left hoped to empty bin this season


----------



## VIPHGM

Green Glacier;1267506 said:


> :crying: I've got 2 ton salt left hoped to empty bin this season


you should go to one of your sites and lay it down and charge them.. say it was slippery out and you were doing preventive service!!! then bill them for it!!! A+ idea jk... 2 is not bad at all especially after the winter we had...


----------



## HGT INC.

*City ordinances of trucks*

FYI......Troy, MI. (you know city of tomorrow , today) ordinance states..."you cannot park ANY commercial vehicle in the street for over an hour, unless you are actively working there...$65.00 fine

You cannot park Any commercial vehicle in the drive for more than (48) hours.=ticket.

So if you live and plow in Troy, and you stop home for any reason, don't park in the street. If you stop home in between snow events for rest or what ever, you can't leave the truck for more than (48) hrs.

I understand most people don't make a habit of bringing home their trucks, and no one wants to have their neighbor hood looking trashy.


----------



## flykelley

Green Glacier;1267506 said:


> :crying: I've got 2 ton salt left hoped to empty bin this season


I have about 5 tons left, going to load the left over salt in my super sacks and use it next year.

Mike


----------



## 2FAST4U

What happened to my post from last night? All I said was Erics shop had a nice set up.


----------



## snow_man_48045

Posts are gone from when someone said what Co they used for fuel deliveries.


----------



## Luther

Who's going to eat free steak at Weingartz today?


----------



## GimmeSnow!!

Had steak yesterday in clarkston. Which one is having the open house today?


----------



## Luther

GimmeSnow!!;1267812 said:


> Had steak yesterday in clarkston. Which one is having the open house today?


Farmington location.


----------



## Greenstar lawn

GimmeSnow!!;1267812 said:


> Had steak yesterday in clarkston. Which one is having the open house today?


I went tuesday to the Utica location. I actually parked next to a truck that resembled a zebra. Jason i presume this was you?


----------



## Allor Outdoor

I'll be in Farmington at some point today. Not sure what time


----------



## MikeLawnSnowLLC

I'll see ya guys over on lawnsite! Looks like winter is finally over. Now we can go on lawnsite and b!tch about lowballers!!! hahaha


----------



## Lightningllc

Lowballers are everywhere this year


----------



## Glockshot73!

Lowballer here , lowballer there


----------



## MikeLawnSnowLLC

Gunna be an interesting year no doubt. Especially with every client recieving a price increase!


----------



## VIPHGM

hey does anyone have a toro dingo that i can borrow or rent for tomorrow? its just at my house... skid is sliding everywhere because the ground is too soft!!


----------



## Milwaukee

VIPHGM;1268042 said:


> hey does anyone have a toro dingo that i can borrow or rent for tomorrow? its just at my house... skid is sliding everywhere because the ground is too soft!!


What about demo dingo from dealer I am sure they let for 1 day of usage.


----------



## VIPHGM

here's a good picture that should surely piss of the neighbors tonight... 
enclosed trailer, dump trailer, gooseneck trailer, F350, 2500HD and Skid all in the front yard... with mud every where!!! :laughing::laughing::waving:

Spring is Here!!!


----------



## VIPHGM

Milwaukee;1268043 said:


> What about demo dingo from dealer I am sure they let for 1 day of usage.


tried doing that last year... weingartz wanted me to rent from some where to use some machine that they had.... but i had to pay for it and it was just a big mess.... then they wanted to send a rep out to demo it for me a half of day then let me use it the rest of the day... pain in the a$$....


----------



## cuttingedge13

You've got more money sitting out in front of the house than the house is worth. Of course that's not saying much in today's market. I think I paid more for one stake truck than my house is now worth.


----------



## Milwaukee

VIPHGM;1268047 said:


> tried doing that last year... weingartz wanted me to rent from some where to use some machine that they had.... but i had to pay for it and it was just a big mess.... then they wanted to send a rep out to demo it for me a half of day then let me use it the rest of the day... pain in the a$$....


Ah no choose.

Is that red F350 you have issues with 7.3L


----------



## VIPHGM

My Red 97 F350 has a oil leak on the right side that is starting to get bad... its now affecting the starter and i dont know where its coming from... im assuming a head.. it leaks when its off.... and its coming from / seems like more to front of the motor

My White 96 F450 is the one that the employee crashed... i want to pull the motor on that one do an overhaul and fix that one up real nice since it only has 120xxx... and place that in the red truck... then mean while go through red motor and fix that one up real nice and keep that one as an emergency back up motor... im probably going to take what i need or want off of the 96 F450 and put on the shelf and sell of anything else


----------



## Milwaukee

WAIT it not head. 

Check o-ring something on line I don't remember but they leak like crazy when o-ring blew up. I believe it HPOP system

I think it turbo something. I will ask my friend who deal with this all times.

By way you should join FTE Forum for these info. 

is white F450's frame BENT?


----------



## 2FAST4U

Milwaukee;1268082 said:


> WAIT it not head.
> 
> Check o-ring something on line I don't remember but they leak like crazy when o-ring blew up. I believe it HPOP system
> 
> I think it turbo something. I will ask my friend who deal with this all times.
> 
> By way you should join FTE Forum for these info.
> 
> is white F450's frame BENT?


Your so smart, Dan how long have you been wrenching on trucks/equipment? How's our next meeting coming along?


----------



## 2FAST4U

VIPHGM;1268045 said:


> here's a good picture that should surely piss of the neighbors tonight...
> enclosed trailer, dump trailer, gooseneck trailer, F350, 2500HD and Skid all in the front yard... with mud every where!!! :laughing::laughing::waving:
> 
> Spring is Here!!!


Wow Eric you sure have a mess on your hands there.....what's ya doing? Fixing the lawn were your plow guy ripped it up!! LOL


----------



## Milwaukee

2FAST4U;1268117 said:


> Your so smart, Dan how long have you been wrenching on trucks/equipment? How's our next meeting coming along?


I was 4 years old start work. I believe I do have pic of me work on my toy race car which have pedal on ramp.

Own so many vehicles. I am sure you see pictures of half fleets I have.

For meeting I have try post and none one bother to say. Try again soon.


----------



## Milwaukee

We need plan for meeting in April 2 or 9 on Saturday that where everybody isn't work and off day.

Mo Doggies http://www.modoggie.com/ minor of Mexican food but mostly is sandwiches burgers.


----------



## BossPlow2010

Can't we go to Bagger Daves in Novi?


----------



## VIPHGM

2FAST4U;1268119 said:


> Wow Eric you sure have a mess on your hands there.....what's ya doing? Fixing the lawn were your plow guy ripped it up!! LOL


LOL nope this is the other side of the house... i am getting ready to prep the ground to pour more concrete next to my in ground pool then finish by building a dog play pen and finish my new 6' privacy fence that is going in all the way around the back yard!!


----------



## caitlyncllc

VIPHGM;1268215 said:


> LOL nope this is the other side of the house... i am getting ready to prep the ground to pour more concrete next to my in ground pool then finish by building a dog play pen and finish my new 6' privacy fence that is going in all the way around the back yard!!


Make sure the frost is out of the ground before you pour you concrete....


----------



## Metro Lawn

Off to plow through some green beer...lol Have a safe day all...


----------



## Lightningllc

Metro Lawn;1268224 said:


> Off to plow through some green beer...lol Have a safe day all...


About time you bought a tow truck,


----------



## smoore45

Metro Lawn;1268224 said:


> Off to plow through some green beer...lol Have a safe day all...


Gonna do the same! Thanks and Happy Saint Paddys Day!


----------



## terrapro

Metro Lawn;1268224 said:


> Off to plow through some green beer...lol Have a safe day all...





smoore45;1268238 said:


> Gonna do the same! Thanks and Happy Saint Paddys Day!


Starting early aren't you? My wife would kill me.


----------



## TheXpress2002

Just to make things interesting.............Our little friend has shown its face again for the 23rd.


----------



## redskinsfan34

TheXpress2002;1268260 said:


> Just to make things interesting.............Our little friend has shown its face again for the 23rd.


Don't tease us. Details please!


----------



## Green Glacier

TheXpress2002;1268260 said:


> Just to make things interesting.............Our little friend has shown its face again for the 23rd.


I was looking this mornning and saw Ice 
wondered what your thought's were?


----------



## TheXpress2002

Green Glacier;1268273 said:


> I was looking this mornning and saw Ice
> wondered what your thought's were?


My thoughts are keep a very close eye on it, we have seen this 3 times before this winter..........


----------



## Green Glacier

TheXpress2002;1268277 said:


> My thoughts are keep a very close eye on it.


Thank"s for the update we will be watching :salute:


----------



## redskinsfan34

Green Glacier;1268278 said:


> Thank"s for the update we will be watching :salute:


You just don't want to store that two tons of salt all summer!


----------



## MikeLawnSnowLLC

VIPHGM;1268215 said:


> LOL nope this is the other side of the house... i am getting ready to prep the ground to pour more concrete next to my in ground pool then finish by building a dog play pen and finish my new 6' privacy fence that is going in all the way around the back yard!!


Damn my neighbors b!tch about one truck in the driveway. If i had that mess in front of my house code enforecement would be at the door in a heartbeat!!


----------



## Lightningllc

TheXpress2002;1268260 said:


> Just to make things interesting.............Our little friend has shown its face again for the 23rd.


Do you just plan it or what, I leave that day for florida to go on a cruise.

I hate winter I swear you can't make a plan to do anything.

In april of 2009 I was was driving the motorhome home in a snow storm, we were in virginia for a week then they call for snow, Load everyone up and head home asap.

Winter I hate you don't come back til next december!!!!!:realmad::realmad:


----------



## Milwaukee

Lightningllc;1268401 said:


> Do you just plan it or what, I leave that day for florida to go on a cruise.
> 
> I hate winter I swear you can't make a plan to do anything.
> 
> In april of 2009 I was was driving the motorhome home in a snow storm, we were in virginia for a week then they call for snow, Load everyone up and head home asap.
> 
> Winter I hate you don't come back til next december!!!!!:realmad::realmad:


Yeah I remember that April 2009 when we got 3-4" snow in Saginaw Oh boy it wasn't fun NO WATER for 3 days of vacation. Everybody who have Van or truck 2wd would get stuck tow camper.


----------



## Green Glacier

redskinsfan34;1268289 said:


> You just don't want to store that two tons of salt all summer!


You got that right Thumbs Up payup


----------



## ChaseCreekSnow

Hey guys. Truck is back on the market. Here is my craigslist add for another look. Thanks. 
http://detroit.craigslist.org/wyn/cto/2271321238.html


----------



## IC-Smoke

Hey gang Ive got a dodge 03-09 Back Rack for sale for $200 if anyone is interested. It is in excellent shape! (went to a short bed) I figured I would offer it to plowsite guys first.










Thanks
Ian


----------



## TheXpress2002

Enjoy this weather here throughout the weekend. Medium range models are still showing a very active pattern with the ushering of some very cold air. Longer range models show that cold air sticking around for awhile into the first week of April. As an example 60 on Monday then maybe 25 the following Monday.

I think a grand finale is forthcoming


----------



## Luther

Cool! :Thumbs Up

This legitimatizes the denial I have about winter being over. .


----------



## Lightningllc

It's over


----------



## 24v6spd

TheXpress2002;1268662 said:


> Enjoy this weather here throughout the weekend. Medium range models are still showing a very active pattern with the ushering of some very cold air. Longer range models show that cold air sticking around for awhile into the first week of April. As an example 60 on Monday then maybe 25 the following Monday.
> 
> I think a grand finale is forthcoming


That is great news. I love winter and am not ready for it to be over yet.


----------



## terrapro

24v6spd;1268668 said:


> That is great news. I love winter and am not ready for it to be over yet.


You must have actually made money this season. :crying:


----------



## Luther

Lightningllc;1268667 said:


> It's over


Justin ~ check your pm's.........


----------



## Allor Outdoor

I don't care what mother nature throws our way....as long as April 8th is 65 and sunny!

I figured I would put my request in now


----------



## 24v6spd

terrapro;1268683 said:


> You must have actually made money this season. :crying:


 I've done fairly well but it could get better.


----------



## 24v6spd

Allor Outdoor;1268699 said:


> I don't care what mother nature throws our way....as long as April 8th is 65 and sunny!
> 
> I figured I would put my request in now


Will they still play with snow on the field? LOL Has opening day ever been postponed due to snow? Just wondering.


----------



## TheXpress2002

24v6spd;1268716 said:


> Will they still play with snow on the field? LOL Has opening day ever been postponed due to snow? Just wondering.


Yes in other cities........ie Cleveland a few years back with 20 inches of snow


----------



## procut

Is anyone else having a hard time finding help this year? I yesterday I placed a "job order" with Michigan Works plus put an ad on CL and so far have recieved one resume. Last time I did this the fax machine was blowing up within hours.


----------



## Milwaukee

Wonder if it was lowballer use Metro name?

http://www.greatlakes4x4.com/showthread.php?t=198699


----------



## terrapro

Milwaukee;1268789 said:


> Wonder if it was lowballer use Metro name?
> 
> http://www.greatlakes4x4.com/showthread.php?t=198699


Thats fishy. Why would John need someone to post it up for sale for him? Wonder if it is stolen or maybe John just sold it?


----------



## TheXpress2002

Sorry I know the following may be premature but...........HOLY BALLS........this is why I hate being able to read this s***.............I am like a kid in a candy store freaking out...........


----------



## Leisure Time LC

Milwaukee;1268789 said:


> Wonder if it was lowballer use Metro name?
> 
> http://www.greatlakes4x4.com/showthread.php?t=198699


That was one of John's first trucks he had and sold it a few years back.


----------



## Jason Pallas

F$CK winter! I'm outta here for a week on the beaches of Mexico as of March 28th! If it snows, tuff sh$t. I'm not even gonna check the weather. I'm so fed up with this year. I paid out so much - I still have so much to collect, and lawns are right around the corner - with gas prices going sky high! I woulda liked a break from all the stress and crap. Maybe next winter.


----------



## Tscape

24v6spd;1268716 said:


> Will they still play with snow on the field? LOL Has opening day ever been postponed due to snow? Just wondering.


I was on the grounds crew at Comerica for the first opening day. We were there at 5:30am shoveling snow off the field. We quickly realized the best way was to melt the snow with a fire hose streaming water. That field can drink some water, boy!


----------



## Lightningllc

Tscape;1268935 said:


> I was on the grounds crew at Comerica for the first opening day. We were there at 5:30am shoveling snow off the field. We quickly realized the best way was to melt the snow with a fire hose streaming water. That field can drink some water, boy!


I remember the day all that sod was delivered for comerica, Torro bruglio was busy, meadowbrook delivered the sod.

I remember we the grade was being set and the drain tiles were set in place.

I was working on the light towers setting lights, We were hanging from ropes installing those large flood light's, Those were the non-stress day's.


----------



## Tscape

Lightningllc;1268938 said:


> I remember the day all that sod was delivered for comerica, Torro bruglio was busy, meadowbrook delivered the sod.
> 
> I remember we the grade was being set and the drain tiles were set in place.
> 
> I was working on the light towers setting lights, We were hanging from ropes installing those large flood light's, Those were the non-stress day's.


The sod came from a farm in Illinois, three types of KBG: Midnight, Blacksburg, and America.

There are 2 pits in the outfield filled with pea gravel. They're like 40 feet deep. Yeah, Torre & Bruglio got the contract via a very shady deal. Roger Bossard designed the field and bid to build it, but lost by a very close margin to T&B. Something stinks.


----------



## dgroechel

anyone know anyone selling a truck (preferably a ram)?


----------



## newhere

dgroechel;1268942 said:


> anyone know anyone selling a truck (preferably a ram)?


What kind of condition? If your looking for a truck that needs some work but comes with a nice plow and a lot of new parts I've got just what you need.


----------



## dgroechel

newhere;1268946 said:


> What kind of condition? If your looking for a truck that needs some work but comes with a nice plow and a lot of new parts I've got just what you need.


what do u have? (year, make, model, mileage, problems etc.) ?


----------



## newhere

97 ram standard cab, 8.5' western uni mount with all new valves and coils, brand new tires 50 miles ago paid 670, newer transmission (brand new mopar not a rebuild) just paid 2,200 for a all new front end and front drive shaft, tons of other new parts. I think something internal in the engine broke, it won't even turn over anymore the starter just clicks and tries but something is binding up inside. Body is rusted to shet, needs all new panels if you want it mint or run it till it falls off. 

Not looking to get much for it but I am keeping in mind the plow alone is worth a grand.


----------



## dgroechel

newhere;1268951 said:


> 97 ram standard cab, 8.5' western uni mount with all new valves and coils, brand new tires 50 miles ago paid 670, newer transmission (brand new mopar not a rebuild) just paid 2,200 for a all new front end and front drive shaft, tons of other new parts. I think something internal in the engine broke, it won't even turn over anymore the starter just clicks and tries but something is binding up inside. Body is rusted to shet, needs all new panels if you want it mint or run it till it falls off.
> 
> Not looking to get much for it but I am keeping in mind the plow alone is worth a grand.


I need something that runs and thats not rusted to bad. Thanks though


----------



## bltp203

dgroechel;1268942 said:


> anyone know anyone selling a truck (preferably a ram)?


Yep, 2003 Ram 3/4 ton 78,000 miles. I am just north of novi in commerce.


----------



## TheXpress2002

GOOD MORNING EVERYONE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Hopefully everyone is doing well.

Here is the second GFS run on the snow Tuesday night into Wednesday. The first run yesterday had the rain snow line on an axis from Port Huron to Saginaw to Cadillac. So today it is a good 100 miles further south.....

....ENJOY!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lightningllc

Ya it will snow I'm leaving for a vacation on Wednesday


----------



## Outdoor Pros

Thanks for the update Express! Looking forward to your further updates as we approach Tuesday.


----------



## thandrinos

I have a 94 2500 RAM with 114k miles all new u joints and fluids Meyer c7.5 with a bunch of new parts this year..5.9l standard cab long box...734-775-7169


----------



## Jason Pallas

In reference to this storm, this is my ONLY solace.....

."In order for snow to accumulate on the roads this time of the year, it has to snow very hard, especially during the daytime. Chances are you would have to be in the real sweet spot of the storm. Otherwise, it is just something to look at and shrug off.
Stranger things have happened, such as blowing, drifting snow and slippery roads even well into April, given the right conditions.
The way this pattern is, we wouldn't be surprised if we had additional issues with snow reaching into fairly southern areas of the Midwest and mid-Atlantic right into April this year."

That from Accuweather........... Like I said. I'm so SICK of SNOW THIS YEAR!


----------



## Five Star Lawn Care LLC

Im game for a "Grand Finale"...,.,bring it on old man winterThumbs Up


----------



## caitlyncllc

I have a '92 dodge with a 7.5 meyer plow. Rebuild pump, new rams and hoses last fall. Lots of new parts on the truck last fall. Plowed great all winter. Give me a call 586-291-1236


----------



## TheXpress2002

I fully agree in most situations, ie the last storm where the salt melted the snow in a rapid fashion. The problem that I have going forward is the GFS made reference to the polar jet diving down into the Ohio valley and hanging around for awhile compared to the 2 days of cold then a rapid warm up, 2 days of cold rapid warm up pattern that we have had. Yes this time of year it takes a lot more for the snow to accumulate due to the ratios and the longer duration of sunlight.

With that being said I see a 7 day period beginning Wednesday that temps will struggle to get to 35 degrees. If the front stalls out just south of us, I see a huge issue with the precipitation overrunning the front as the systems pass. As both you and I know models have a hard time with overrunning precipitation leading to the last minute scramble and chaos. I also see that there are a series of 4 storms in the next 12 days that will effect our area. The first one tomorrow night into Monday will bring rain here with the snow in northern lower Michigan. The next one is further south Tuesday/Wednesday. The reason that Tuesday night and Wednesday are a concern is the precipitation starts late Tuesday overnight. With temps in the mid 20's I see the possibility of issues occurring. The following two are further south BUT with the NAO tanking I would not be surprised to see the systems buckle and cut up west of the Appalachians and follow the along the front rather than just being spit out to sea. All in all I think it is going to be a heck of a ride here, and we are bound to catch something.

Edit: With Tueday night/Wednesday my sugguestion is to pray for snow, if not it will be a hell of an ice storm.



Jason Pallas;1269126 said:


> In reference to this storm, this is my ONLY solace.....
> 
> ."In order for snow to accumulate on the roads this time of the year, it has to snow very hard, especially during the daytime. Chances are you would have to be in the real sweet spot of the storm. Otherwise, it is just something to look at and shrug off.
> Stranger things have happened, such as blowing, drifting snow and slippery roads even well into April, given the right conditions.
> The way this pattern is, we wouldn't be surprised if we had additional issues with snow reaching into fairly southern areas of the Midwest and mid-Atlantic right into April this year."
> 
> That from Accuweather........... Like I said. I'm so SICK of SNOW THIS YEAR!


----------



## magnatrac

No ice wanted here ,so I say snow please and thank you !!!


----------



## 24v6spd

Tscape;1268940 said:


> The sod came from a farm in Illinois, three types of KBG: Midnight, Blacksburg, and America.
> 
> There are 2 pits in the outfield filled with pea gravel. They're like 40 feet deep. Yeah, Torre & Bruglio got the contract via a very shady deal. Roger Bossard designed the field and bid to build it, but lost by a very close margin to T&B. Something stinks.


That is some beautiful turf on the field. My son and daughter are in the Michigan Scholars and we get to go on the field every year in recognition of their (and others) accomplishments. I have walked on a lot of turf in my time but nothing that feels quite like that.


----------



## 24v6spd

Five Star Lawn Care LLC;1269137 said:


> Im game for a "Grand Finale"...,.,bring it on old man winterThumbs Up


 Same here, LET IT SNOW!


----------



## 24v6spd

newhere;1268951 said:


> 97 ram standard cab, 8.5' western uni mount with all new valves and coils, brand new tires 50 miles ago paid 670, newer transmission (brand new mopar not a rebuild) just paid 2,200 for a all new front end and front drive shaft, tons of other new parts. I think something internal in the engine broke, it won't even turn over anymore the starter just clicks and tries but something is binding up inside. Body is rusted to shet, needs all new panels if you want it mint or run it till it falls off.
> 
> Not looking to get much for it but I am keeping in mind the plow alone is worth a grand.


 Is it a 2500? I'm assuming it is with a 8.5' plow. Is the bed badly rusted?


----------



## procut

Five Star Lawn Care LLC;1269137 said:


> Im game for a "Grand Finale"...,.,bring it on old man winterThumbs Up





24v6spd;1269188 said:


> Same here, LET IT SNOW!


Thats what I'm thinking. In the summer months, my gross income stays similar, but all expenses go up; payroll, fuel, advertising, ect. I'm actually sitting the best financially than I have in literally two years. If it were up to me, I'd just let it stay winter, between the economy, fuel, and lowballers, this season is gonna blow anyways.


----------



## 24v6spd

procut;1269206 said:


> Thats what I'm thinking. In the summer months, my gross income stays similar, but all expenses go up; payroll, fuel, advertising, ect. I'm actually sitting the best financially than I have in literally two years. If it were up to me, I'd just let it stay winter, between the economy, fuel, and lowballers, this season is gonna blow anyways.


 Although I thoroughly enjoy summer, from a work and profit standpoint I like winter much better. With the U.S attacking Libya and oil now predicted to reach $140.00 a barrel it doesn't look good.


----------



## Lightningllc

We do way better in the summer than the winter, Lawn / Landscape is alot better than snow. 

If you only cut grass than I understand why you like winter better!!!

I like winter but not like this one, Like I said before 8 pushes 6 in or less snow and 20 saltings would be great. Winters like these make it tough to like them. 

If all you do is push resi's per push you got to love winter's like these but when you have condo's and hoa's all inclusive you hate winter.


I just hate winter's like these 2006 was a perfect winter!!!!payup


----------



## TheXpress2002

Nothing has changed this evening regarding Tuesday night/Wednesday.

I know quite a few media outlets are now cautiously bringing out their forecast for this event. I know this is in the cycle of the Feb 01st/2nd storm but looking back on my saved model printouts this has a very familiar look to the Feb 20th/21st storm. My concern going forward is how much cold air is brought in to make this a full snow event. The models did not handle the 20/21 really well (some people saw the writing on the wall) but I think the same case will be made here that forecasts will be for a mix precip event but 1 or 2 degrees will bust this forecast to the extreme. 

What also has to be noted is the fact of pavement temps. Even though this is a storm that could potentially drop 3-6 / 6-8 inches some will melt on contact and then turn to ice. So we are damned if we do and damned if we dont.

Updates tomorrow


----------



## Jason Pallas

Couldn't we just miss one or two of these just once this season?!?!?. I hate to be a crybaby, but I got a vacation planned 3/28 - 4/6 and I'd like to enjoy it.


----------



## TheXpress2002

Jason Pallas;1269251 said:


> Couldn't we just miss one or two of these just once this season?!?!?. I hate to be a crybaby, but I got a vacation planned 3/28 - 4/6 and I'd like to enjoy it.


I would love to agree. The GFS usually never pans out 280 hours out, but when you get to 72 hours and all the other models follow the GFS its a little scary.


----------



## Green Glacier

procut;1269206 said:


> Thats what I'm thinking. In the summer months, my gross income stays similar, but all expenses go up; payroll, fuel, advertising, ect. I'm actually sitting the best financially than I have in literally two years. If it were up to me, I'd just let it stay winter, between the economy, fuel, and lowballers, this season is gonna blow anyways.


I'm with you guy's bring it on old man winter Thumbs Uppayup


----------



## 24v6spd

Lightningllc;1269233 said:


> We do way better in the summer than the winter, Lawn / Landscape is alot better than snow.
> 
> If you only cut grass than I understand why you like winter better!!!
> 
> I like winter but not like this one, Like I said before 8 pushes 6 in or less snow and 20 saltings would be great. Winters like these make it tough to like them.
> 
> If all you do is push resi's per push you got to love winter's like these but when you have condo's and hoa's all inclusive you hate winter.
> 
> I just hate winter's like these 2006 was a perfect winter!!!!payup


 Very few resis, don't like doing them. Most are commercial and subdivisions.


----------



## Green Glacier

TheXpress2002;1269255 said:


> I would love to agree. The GFS usually never pans out 280 hours out, but when you get to 72 hours and all the other models follow the GFS its a little scary.


Thank for update's Xpress :salute:


----------



## Green Glacier

Lightningllc;1269233 said:


> We do way better in the summer than the winter, Lawn / Landscape is alot better than snow.
> 
> If you only cut grass than I understand why you like winter better!!!
> 
> I like winter but not like this one, Like I said before 8 pushes 6 in or less snow and 20 saltings would be great. Winters like these make it tough to like them.
> 
> If all you do is push resi's per push you got to love winter's like these but when you have condo's and hoa's all inclusive you hate winter.
> 
> I just hate winter's like these 2006 was a perfect winter!!!!payup


Well I got to say we didn't do all bad this winter but I changed a few thing's 
I have about 40% all inclusive and 60% per push 
we only have 6 residential's Istill say bring it on


----------



## terrapro

Green Glacier;1269268 said:


> Well I got to say we didn't do all bad this winter but I changed a few thing's
> I have about 40% all inclusive and 60% per push
> we only have 6 residential's Istill say bring it on


A couple hundred is not worth a trans.

Bring on spring!


----------



## 2FAST4U

Well guess ill finish working on equipment tomorrow and then roll everything back inside. I'm ready for another push, it is only March!!! Thanks for the updates xpress, look forward to more as we get closer.


----------



## Jason Pallas

NOAA:

THE LATEST INDICATIONS FOR TUESDAY NIGHT INTO WEDNESDAY IS A
SURFACE LOW TRACK CLOSER TO THE SOUTHERN MICHIGAN BORDER...WHILE
AN ARCTIC HIGH REMAINS OVER FAR NORTHERN ONTARIO. THIS NORTHWARD
ADJUSTMENT WILL ALLOW FOR WARMER AIR TO MAKE BETTER INROADS INTO
THE STATE. BASED ON THIS SCENARIO...CURRENT THINKING IS
PRECIPITATION WILL FALL AS MOSTLY RAIN SOUTH OF THE M-59
CORRIDOR...FREEZING RAIN AND SLEET BETWEEN THE M-59 AND I-69
CORRIDORS...AND SNOW AND SLEET NORTH OF I-69. ICE ACCUMULATIONS
ARE LIKELY NORTH OF M-59...WITH POSSIBLE LIGHT TO MODERATE SNOW
ACCUMULATIONS TOWARD SAGINAW BAY. STAYED TUNED FOR FURTHER
REVISIONS TO THE FORECAST AS WE GET CLOSER TO THIS POTENTIAL
EVENT.

Please! Please! Please! I got other stuff I gotta get to if we're gonna be cuttin' lawns this summer!


----------



## VIPHGM

chirp chirp... its so quite that i can hear the grasshoppers.... Hello in there anyone still alive? Everyone must have there noses to the ground and running at full speed....


----------



## Superior L & L

I'd rather have sleet and ice than snow right now. I'm sure it will not be a tree/powerline breaking ice that will melt real easy. We've already brought back our loaders so snow will be a pita.


----------



## newhere

i would absolutely love a wicked bad ice storm that brought down all kinds of trees and such. work work work ripe for the picking.


----------



## Lightningllc

Sleeting in south Lyon bad, real bad. Melting on contact it's 44 degrees


----------



## Tscape

Raining in Pinckney. 45*


----------



## TheXpress2002

Latest run on the models, will be a very close call. Right now anyone north of 8 mile is under the gun. Forecast temps will be a bust. No way temps will reach those highs that are currently forecasted.....


----------



## TheXpress2002

Here is what I find funny. NWS on all forecasts state little or no snow and ice accumulation. Yet hazardous weather outlook states. A significant ice and snow event to impact our area. Major travel delays and power outages........lol


----------



## magnatrac

TheXpress2002;1269566 said:


> Here is what I find funny. NWS on all forecasts state little or no snow and ice accumulation. Yet hazardous weather outlook states. A significant ice and snow event to impact our area. Major travel delays and power outages........lol


 Clearly they are just covering all the bases With a forecast like that you can't be wrong :laughing:


----------



## TheXpress2002

If this midweek system does not get your heart pumping..........its still there on the 28th.........


----------



## brandonslc

If anyone is intrested I am Selling a 1999 F250 4x4 5.4 80,000 mile Decent Condition. Took good care of, but want to upgrade fleet! $6,200 oto PM for details, like to go this week!
Thanks,
Brandon


----------



## brandonslc

If anyone is intrested I am Selling a 1999 F250 4x4 5.4 80,000 mile Decent Condition. Took good care of, but want to upgrade fleet! $6,200 oto PM for details, like to go this week! Also Includes a western unimount 7.6 Plow! (Sorry for the double post)


----------



## caitlyncllc

Thanks again for the update, xpress!!!
:salute:


----------



## Milwaukee

brandonslc;1269587 said:


> If anyone is intrested I am Selling a 1999 F250 4x4 5.4 80,000 mile Decent Condition. Took good care of, but want to upgrade fleet! $6,200 oto PM for details, like to go this week! Also Includes a western unimount 7.6 Plow! (Sorry for the double post)


LD or HD ?


----------



## brandonslc

HD, it has extra springs to hold the weight.
I would keep it, but need another dump truck.


----------



## Lightningllc

brandonslc;1269597 said:


> HD, it has extra springs to hold the weight.
> I would keep it, but need another dump truck.


How much rust??????payup


----------



## Tscape

brandonslc;1269597 said:


> HD, it has extra springs to hold the weight.
> I would keep it, but need another dump truck.


Ever have the spark plug holes worked, especially #1 or #8? Is it white? Reg cab? Awe, heck, pics?


----------



## brandonslc

It is green, regular cab. The spark plugs have been replaced. OIl changed, new brakes front and back. Just had the manifold worked on (still has minor leak) nothing really noticable. Not much rust for the year. I dont know how to up load pics


----------



## A&LSiteService

Thanks for the updates Ryan, Have a good one!
Andy


----------



## brandonslc

It also was just Dot Inspected and Past Friday!


----------



## brandonslc

http://detroit.craigslist.org/wyn/cto/2276495809.html


----------



## 2FAST4U

2002 f350 108,000 miles never plowed with. Has extra spring in front though. No rust, all fuilds changed, oil changed every 3k
10,000 o.b.o.
Oh yea its a red, reg. Cab 4x4 too


----------



## Milwaukee

2fast4u;1269631 said:


> 2002 f350 108,000 miles never plowed with. Has extra spring in front though. No rust, all fuilds changed, oil changed every 3k
> 10,000 o.b.o.
> Oh yea its a red, reg. Cab 4x4 too


motor ? 5.4l


----------



## Tscape

brandonslc;1269607 said:


> It is green, regular cab. The spark plugs have been replaced. OIl changed, new brakes front and back. Just had the manifold worked on (still has minor leak) nothing really noticable. Not much rust for the year. I dont know how to up load pics


Not concerned with the plugs themselves. Have you ever blown a plug out, taking the threads in the cylinder head with it? Repaired with a helicoil?


----------



## brandonslc

Tscape;1269667 said:


> Not concerned with the plugs themselves. Have you ever blown a plug out, taking the threads in the cylinder head with it? Repaired with a helicoil?


Never blown a plug out. Just a regular tune up


----------



## Tscape

brandonslc;1269688 said:


> Never blown a plug out. Just a regular tune up


OK. Better that it had. The helicoil is stronger than the original head material. The price is still pretty good, though. Good luck with the sale.


----------



## 2FAST4U

Milwaukee;1269641 said:


> motor ? 5.4l


Yea 5.4 L Dan


----------



## Lightningllc

Well sounds like Tuesday to Wednesday is gonna be fun, tonight thunderstorms tomorrow 60 Tuesday night snow, WTF


----------



## Tscape

Lightningllc;1269765 said:


> Well sounds like Tuesday to Wednesday is gonna be fun, tonight thunderstorms tomorrow 60 Tuesday night snow, WTF


I doubt we'll see snow.


----------



## snow_man_48045

Tscape;1269772 said:


> I doubt we'll see snow.


Most weather guessers 
are calling for ice especially where I am at by I-69 and northward


----------



## alternative

We have plowed snow well into April before...so i dont doubt anything. Yes, ground temps are up there, but if it snows like a mofo, we could all be scrambling to get back in winter mode. 
I just wanna salting..burn up all my leftover inventory of salt. Thumbs Up


----------



## Luther

TheXpress2002;1269581 said:


> If this midweek system does not get your heart pumping..........its still there on the 28th.........


Thanks for the good news Xpress! Thumbs Up

2 more salt runs would be just fine....

Let us know if we can eek one more in after these.


----------



## TheXpress2002

Just a quick update........The NAM model has not changed and still has the accumulating snow line north of 696 The GFS has backed way off and has the snow line north of 69 Both conditionals still have freezing rain and sleet north of 94

As of right now nothing is out of the question. Do not count anything out.


----------



## wseal

Thanks for the update!


----------



## Allor Outdoor

Scott (Leisure Time),

I came across this for that golf cart you bought, not sure how well it would work though....I would assume you would need some better tires, and a lift kit.

















Now all you need is to get a salter hooked up to that thing, and you'll be ready for the ice storm tomorrow night/wednesday morning!


----------



## Milwaukee

Allor Outdoor;1269972 said:


> Scott (Leisure Time),
> 
> I came across this for that golf cart you bought, not sure how well it would work though....I would assume you would need some better tires, and a lift kit.
> 
> View attachment 96226
> 
> 
> Now all you need is to get a salter hooked up to that thing, and you'll be ready for the ice storm tomorrow night/wednesday morning!







I consider doing that for sidewalk but they SUCK in wet snow it would slipping belt but electric would work.


----------



## P&M Landscaping

Allor Outdoor;1269972 said:


> Scott (Leisure Time),
> 
> I came across this for that golf cart you bought, not sure how well it would work though....I would assume you would need some better tires, and a lift kit.
> 
> View attachment 96226
> 
> 
> View attachment 96227
> 
> 
> Now all you need is to get a salter hooked up to that thing, and you'll be ready for the ice storm tomorrow night/wednesday morning!


I heard those are the cats pajamas for plowin


----------



## TheXpress2002

Yes this is a copy and paste ( go ahead and chew on this one)

WITH THE CONSENSUS OF RECENT GUIDANCE...HAVE DECIDED TO ISSUE A
WINTER STORM WATCH FOR ALL OF THE CWA BETWEEN 00Z WEDNESDAY AND 00Z
THURSDAY WITH THE EXCEPTION FOR LENAWEE AND MONROE COUNTIES. BIGGEST
MESSAGE THAT NEEDS TO BE COMMUNICATED IS THE HIGH POTENTIAL FOR AN
ICING EVENT GIVEN THE ATMOSPHERIC PATTERN. IT ALSO NEEDS TO BE
COMMUNICATED THAT A HIGH UNCERTAINTY FACTOR EXISTS FOR EXACT AMOUNTS
AND PRECIPITATION TYPES AT ANY SPECIFIC LOCATION DUE TO THE
ORIENTATION OF THE FRONTAL ZONE. *ICING AMOUNTS OF GREATER THAN .5
INCHES WILL BE POSSIBLE IN A NARROW BAND SOMEWHERE FROM I 96 TO M
46. FOR STATIONARY BANDS OF CONVECTIVE FREEZING RAIN...ICING AMOUNTS
OF BETWEEN .5 AND 1.00 INCHES APPEAR A DISTINCT POSSIBILITY GIVEN
INTENSITY OF FORECASTED FGEN BAND AND AMOUNT OF INSTABILITY ALOFT..*
SNOWFALL AMOUNTS OF 6 INCHES OR GREATER WILL BE POSSIBLE FOR AREAS
ALONG AND NORTH OF M 46.


----------



## NewImgLwn&Lndsc

This is definately going to be interesting...


----------



## TheXpress2002

NewImgLwn&Lndsc;1270004 said:


> This is definately going to be interesting...


...........I think you mean more like hell.

I'm sorry folks. I just see this continue to track further south. This past update proves it. This is a nightmare of a forecast.


----------



## BossPlow2010

Suppose you lived in Trenton, MI.
what would the outlook be for that area?


Also, I've only seen you do winter forecasts but I was wondering if you give an long range forcast for spring storms and early summer storms. If you could please.
-Thank You.


----------



## NewImgLwn&Lndsc

Btw, thanks for the heads up a few days back express. I was going to go up north for a few days. Glad I decided not to go! Hopefully this will be the last winter storm for the season.


----------



## magnatrac

I'm not a tree guy and I don't have a whole house generator so I hope this things dives far south. I would be just happy plowing wet snow rather than days with out power and all the other mess than comes with an ice storm.


----------



## 2FAST4U

magnatrac;1270018 said:


> I'm not a tree guy and I don't have a whole house generator so I hope this things dives far south. I would be just happy plowing wet snow rather than days with out power and all the other mess than comes with an ice storm.


Same here but look at it this way, if this happens after were done salting, and were still alive we can go work for the tree guys. ROFL Actually I think I'll call my tree guy and let him know I'm available to help. Lmao


----------



## Jason Pallas

I have such a headache from this crap. I should have realized a vacation was not even a possibility. How silly of me to think that a vacation at the beginning of April would be a safe thing.


----------



## TheXpress2002

BossPlow2010;1270010 said:


> Suppose you lived in Trenton, MI.
> what would the outlook be for that area?
> 
> Also, I've only seen you do winter forecasts but I was wondering if you give an long range forecast for spring storms and early summer storms. If you could please.
> -Thank You.


Like I stated before, I can not pinpoint city by city. Reason being stroms like this that a matter of 5 miles is night and day. I would assume south of 94 you are going to be much better off than folks north of you, at this current point of time.

I do not do spring and summer. I take a back seat of the boat, or golf cart in the summer. Just kidding. I am not as concerned with weather in the spring summer months due to the flexible scheduling.


----------



## bigjeeping

I can't wait to be sittin' on a mower!!!!


----------



## IC-Smoke

some reading...

http://www.lansingstatejournal.com/article/20110321/NEWS01/103210327/1002/NEWS01


----------



## stanky

Thank you Ryan for your forecasts.
Stanky


----------



## Leisure Time LC

bigjeeping;1270087 said:


> I can't wait to be sittin' on a mower!!!!


Same here, I am tired of winter


----------



## Jason Pallas

Yes - Ryan thanks for the excellent work all this year and the great updates. They really are so valuable to everyone here. I may hate to hear/read some of the forecasts that you give - but I'm still very grateful for them. I dread them this year - but I couldn't live without them. You've saved a lot of people's butts here and I'm sure they're as grateful for them as I am. I can't count the times you gave us a heads up on a big event 2 weeks or more out. Most panned out, some didn't - but they sure helped me out by at least having them on my radar. 
Thanks again. You provide a great service to all of us here.

Ok - now I'm gonna go back to wringing my hands and worrying about the rest of the winter/spring.


----------



## Green Glacier

Jason Pallas;1270161 said:


> Yes - Ryan thanks for the excellent work all this year and the great updates. They really are so valuable to everyone here. I may hate to hear/read some of the forecasts that you give - but I'm still very grateful for them. I dread them this year - but I couldn't live without them. You've saved a lot of people's butts here and I'm sure they're as grateful for them as I am. I can't count the times you gave us a heads up on a big event 2 weeks or more out. Most panned out, some didn't - but they sure helped me out by at least having them on my radar.
> Thanks again. You provide a great service to all of us here.
> 
> Ok - now I'm gonna go back to wringing my hands and worrying about the rest of the winter/spring.


DIDDO thank's for everthing Xpress :salute:


----------



## TheXpress2002

HOLY HELL....NAM model just came in and has Detroit shut down for days. It has jumped south just like Feb 21


----------



## Lightningllc

Fox 2 is saying rain, but north of flint snow?????


----------



## TheXpress2002

Lightningllc;1270205 said:


> Fox 2 is saying rain, but north of flint snow?????


Wait until they disect the current run of the NAM. 60 mile jump south. Trying to pick it apart now. Will try to update tonight if not first thing tomorrow morning

I am waiting on the GFS model run to come out, before I open my mouth any further. I truely can not believe the return on that model run


----------



## TheXpress2002

This may be hard to see. This is updated for the 0z run. This is the only one that I have right now. The other site does not have the 0z update. This is why I am freaking out.


----------



## Green Glacier

TheXpress2002;1270225 said:


> This may be hard to see. This is updated for the 0z run. This is the only one that I have right now. The other site does not have the 0z update. This is why I am freaking out.


Dont tell me the different color's meen inch's 

 OOOOOOOOOh shet i just read the bottom


----------



## 06clarkd

:salute: well i guess were going to be able to take the plows off around memorial day!! im really done with snow this season bring on the mowing with that $5 gas YEEEEEE HAAAA!!! 
thanks again express!! muchly appreciated SNOW


----------



## TheXpress2002

Just bear with me. There is a lot of information to absorb here with the changes. The GFS just came out and is still on the warmer side but did track further south, not as far as the NAM. It brought the ICE all the way down to the Ohio boarder for some duration of the storm. Its catching on but not as fast.


----------



## flykelley

Ryan if you are correct this is going to be real ugly, I don't even know how to begin to deal with ice 1/2 to 1 inch thick. Not sure you can throw enough salt on it to do any good. Pre treat or don't pretreat is the question. If we get that much ice I don't think we can even get out to throw some salt. Going to keep my chainsaw in the truck, we may need it.

Mike


----------



## 2FAST4U

I'm actually Lmao channel 7 just showed there map and they have everything moving north.hahahahahahahaha 
This is going to get real interesting, I'm hoping for more snow and not an inch of ice. I really don't even want to drive on an inch of ice


----------



## snow_man_48045

flykelley;1270271 said:


> Ryan if you are correct this is going to be real ugly, I don't even know how to begin to deal with ice 1/2 to 1 inch thick. Not sure you can throw enough salt on it to do any good. Pre treat or don't pretreat is the question. If we get that much ice I don't think we can even get out to throw some salt. Going to keep my chainsaw in the truck, we may need it.
> 
> Mike


Loading trucks with fuel and salt. Been thew this b4 lots of icing if you can make it to the site with power lines and tress blocking roads possibly. Best way to clear ice that thick is salt to loosen ice up then plow and then re-salt. It sucks but I have had to do it many times
in my 35 years of snow removal....


----------



## TheXpress2002

Alright....

Here is what I have at the current moment. All models have shifted south in one way or the other. The colder air seems to be in place. Most forecast have brought the cold air in but refused to bring the precipitation south, which seems to be a confidence issue.

At this current point in time Oakland, Livingston, Macomb counties are going to be absolutely crippled. I will also say Northern Wayne and Washtenaw counties should be included also. Here is why. Temps have dropped and I believe are still slightly high. They have dropped from 38 to 33 degrees yesterday to today given the shift south, but is having an issue with the overrunning precip. Now taking this into consideration people in these areas should not be taking a chance in hell of lucking out and getting only an inch of rain when I can damn well see the higher possibility of an inch of ice.

All indications are for the surface low to track though Ohio. Currently the front stays over Toledo.

AS OF RIGHT NOW

South of 94 is a game time decision.

94 to 96 will start of as rain changing to a mix then to moderate freezing rain and sleet then to a mix tomorrow.

96 to 696 will start out as rain changing to a mix then heavy freezing rain and sleet then to snow tomorrow.

696 to 59 will start out as a mix changing to sleet then heavy freezing rain then to snow

59 north will start out as a mix changing to all snow.

I am going to stress that 1 DEGREE can completely change the face of this storm.

Dont worry. If you are left out of this storm the one Saturday night will sure cure your issues of being left out.


----------



## Allor Outdoor

I can already tell this is going to be a "weird" spring:

Last week I received a call asking when we were going to be turning irrigation systems on
This morning I received a call from a commercial site asking if I can do a clean up TODAY!! I told the manager that we are under a winter storm warning and that ground is extremely wet still. He basically begged and said that the VP of the company will be doing a walk through tomorrow morning and he wants the place looking good...and the parking lot swept! 

I haven't quite figured our how I am going to sweep a lot with an inch of ice in it!!!


----------



## Allor Outdoor

TheXpress2002;1270305 said:


> Alright....
> 
> Here is what I have at the current moment. All models have shifted south in one way or the other. The colder air seems to be in place. Most forecast have brought the cold air in but refused to bring the precipitation south, which seems to be a confidence issue.
> 
> At this current point in time Oakland, Livingston, Macomb counties are going to be absolutely crippled. I will also say Northern Wayne and Washtenaw counties should be included also. Here is why. Temps have dropped and I believe are still slightly high. They have dropped from 38 to 33 degrees yesterday to today given the shift south, but is having an issue with the overrunning precip. Now taking this into consideration people in these areas should not be taking a chance in hell of lucking out and getting only an inch of rain when I can damn well see the higher possibility of an inch of ice.
> 
> All indications are for the surface low to track though Ohio. Currently the front stays over Toledo.
> 
> AS OF RIGHT NOW
> 
> South of 94 is a game time decision.
> 
> 94 to 96 will start of as rain changing to a mix then to moderate freezing rain and sleet then to a mix tomorrow.
> 
> 96 to 696 will start out as rain changing to a mix then heavy freezing rain and sleet then to snow tomorrow.
> 
> 696 to 59 will start out as a mix changing to sleet then heavy freezing rain then to snow
> 
> 59 north will start out as a mix changing to all snow.
> 
> I am going to stress that 1 DEGREE can completely change the face of this storm.
> 
> Dont worry. If you are left out of this storm the one Saturday night will sure cure your issues of being left out.


Any idea on snow totals from 696 to 59, and 59 north?


----------



## TheXpress2002

Allor Outdoor;1270308 said:


> Any idea on snow totals from 696 to 59, and 59 north?


Not even going to touch it with a 30 foot pole, you are talking mile roads will be different


----------



## Lightningllc

Well what a way to leave, i gotta be on the plane at 6 pm tomorrow so I gotta be at the airport at 3. I f'n hope I can leave. Either way I am stuck dealing with this, if the plane can't leave due to ice or I can't leave my house due to ice. Or I die trying to salt either way I am truly hating winter still, I think I said this back on jan 1. Good money but just not worth it.


----------



## Greenstar lawn

ugh i live in Macomb... seems like Macomb has been getting hit hard this winter with every storm. Anyways much appreciated Xpress


----------



## cuttingedge13

Allor Outdoor;1270306 said:


> I can already tell this is going to be a "weird" spring:
> 
> Last week I received a call asking when we were going to be turning irrigation systems on


That's OK, I got a call asking if we were going to get those annual flowers in early this year!


----------



## Luther

The anticipation of something like this, this time of year is a killer. 

Thanks for the mental preparedness Xpress! :salute:


----------



## TheXpress2002

cuttingedge13;1270322 said:


> That's OK, I got a call asking if we were going to get those annual flowers in early this year!


You laugh but there is a subdivision off Beck that has flowers planted


----------



## Green Glacier

Already starting for me phone don't work must be tower down LOL


----------



## terrapro

TheXpress2002;1270331 said:


> You laugh but there is a subdivision off Beck that has flowers planted


Are you sure they arent crocus or iris reticulata? I can't see anyone being that stupid. Plus annuals aren't even ready yet, you would have to buy them from Florida or something.


----------



## cuttingedge13

Pansy and snap dragons can go in early and handle a frost, but I'm not sure about snow and an inch of freezing rain!


----------



## Glockshot73!

cuttingedge13;1270360 said:


> Pansy and snap dragons can go in early and handle a frost, but I'm not sure about snow and an inch of freezing rain!


Not much of anythign can handle an inch of freezing rain.

an inch of ice, well i can burn off the leftover salt great :crying::laughing:ussmileyflag


----------



## Lightningllc

Jim, thanks for the offer the other day I didn't get the info in time and I was swamped with work lately. Thanks it says alot about you!!


----------



## Glockshot73!

Well i guess im not going to take any chances, going to pick up a new chain saw, since mines garbo. Looking at getting a Stihl, any models you guys would suggest? Not looking for anything too big, maybe a high grade homeowner saw, entry level professional saw? 30 plus ccs , 18 inch bar? Sound like a decent entry level saw?

Chris


----------



## procut

Dodgetruckman731;1270424 said:


> Well i guess im not going to take any chances, going to pick up a new chain saw, since mines garbo. Looking at getting a Stihl, any models you guys would suggest? Not looking for anything too big, maybe a high grade homeowner saw, entry level professional saw? 30 plus ccs , 18 inch bar? Sound like a decent entry level saw?
> 
> Chris


I don't know a ton about chainsaws. I'm not a big Stihl fan (ie. 4 mix) but thats what I've always had and they worked out well. Last summer a dealer let me demo a Dolmar. It was the nicest saw I've ever used. I decided if I ever by another saw it will be a Dolmar. Prices were only a little more than a comparable Stihl as I recall.


----------



## Bigrd1

The Stihl farm boss is a nice lower level commercial high level homeowner saw. I've got one and absolutely love it. 18" bar and a good chain and your ready to go!


----------



## Glockshot73!

Cool guys, thanks for the quick reply


----------



## Lightningllc

Stihl ms 460,660,880. Great saws love them.


----------



## newhere

Lightningllc;1270451 said:


> Stihl ms 460,660,880. Great saws love them.


Yeah Ok lumber jack.

Get a ms270 that's the hands down best midsize saw you can buy.


----------



## Milwaukee

Dodgetruckman731;1270444 said:


> Cool guys, thanks for the quick reply


Watch on craigslist for stihl chainsaw. I would choice old saws before buy new one.


----------



## Glockshot73!

Lightningllc;1270451 said:


> Stihl ms 460,660,880. Great saws love them.


Yeah im sure they are great saws, but im lookin for a midgrade saw,not somthing to take down giant oaks or 10 old ash trees a week! and not looking to drop 500 plus on a saw either.

Do appriciate the input tho

Chris


----------



## brookline

Im thinking of pretreating with rock salt.... What do you guys think?


----------



## Stuffdeer

brookline;1270495 said:


> Im thinking of pretreating with rock salt.... What do you guys think?


I'm thinking the same, however it could be a crapshoot cause we're only scheduled for rain.


----------



## Glockshot73!

Stuffdeer;1270496 said:


> I'm thinking the same, however it could be a crapshoot cause we're only scheduled for rain.


Im gonna try and get an app done as soon as it changes over, almost hoping it starts as sleet here, maybe the sleet will prevent the ice rain from bonding with the concrete as much? Going to be a learning experience for me for sure, never experienced and ice storm like this is forcasted to be before?

Have you guys ever seen anything like this i mean if we get a half inch to an dinch of ice, how bad do you think damages will be? I can only imagine the powerlines and brances that will be going down?


----------



## Moonlighter

brookline;1270495 said:


> Im thinking of pretreating with rock salt.... What do you guys think?


I would at least wait and see where the snow/sleet/ice line sets up, by the looks of the current radar this thing is driving cold down further south. I still haven't put the blade back on the truck so we are most likely in for snow LOL. Hope everyone has a safe night.


----------



## redskinsfan34

Dodgetruckman731;1270444 said:


> Cool guys, thanks for the quick reply


Stihl doesn't put 4-mixes in their chainsaws yet. Go with a farm boss. Always go one size bigger than you need. You'll always have enough that way. My opinion.


----------



## VIPHGM

MS270 with 16 inch bar.... Nice cut good weight and has the shock asorbores in the base...


----------



## 2FAST4U

VIPHGM;1270534 said:


> MS270 with 16 inch bar.... Nice cut good weight and has the shock asorbores in the base...


How's that shop coming along? Is it ready to work on trucks yet


----------



## 24v6spd

Milwaukee;1270473 said:


> Watch on craigslist for stihl chainsaw. I would choice old saws before buy new one.


 In agree. I owned my 032AV for 25 years before it was stolen and never had a problem with it under heavy usage.I bought an MS361 with the insurance money and while it is a good saw I would rather have my 032. The used stihls are very much in demand and you will pay quite a bit for them.


----------



## 2FAST4U

Sleet/snow starting in H.T.


----------



## caitlyncllc

Just got a lead on a subdivision for next year. Guess there have been lots of complaints from homeowners on the guy that has done it this year; driving too fast, showing up late, blah, blah, blah.Thumbs UpThumbs Up
wintery mix starting in Fenton. A tiny bit of rain, snow and sleet. It has begun....huhuhu(evil laugh):crying:


----------



## newhere

caitlyncllc;1270568 said:


> Just got a lead on a subdivision for next year. Guess there have been lots of complaints from homeowners on the guy that has done it this year; driving too fast, showing up late, blah, blah, blah.Thumbs UpThumbs Up
> wintery mix starting in Fenton. A tiny bit of rain, snow and sleet. It has begun....huhuhu(evil laugh):crying:


Is that subdivision just down the street from you on the south side of the road?


----------



## caitlyncllc

newhere;1270600 said:


> Is that subdivision just down the street from you on the south side of the road?


Is that yours? You been driving too fast and showing up late?


----------



## cuttingedge13

If you drive fast enough you're never late!


----------



## newhere

No not mine but I did turn it down. If you knew what that guy got paid you would drive fast and show up late also. The current guy is doing it for 20 percent of what the old guy was doing it for. I do know that you won't get it though, try but you won't.


----------



## newhere

cuttingedge13;1270617 said:


> If you drive fast enough you're never late!


I have two speeding tickets on my dash, the officer just didn't see things like you and I do.

Coming down in fenton, going out to salt truck hoods now.


----------



## caitlyncllc

newhere;1270619 said:


> No not mine but I did turn it down. If you knew what that guy got paid you would drive fast and show up late also. The current guy is doing it for 20 percent of what the old guy was doing it for. I do know that you won't get it though, try but you won't.


Sounds like fun. Waste a bunch of time looking, talking, getting a quote together, then be underbid by 80%....How is it that people can push snow for gas money? 
Which sub are you talking about? Top of the Pines? That is not the one I was referring to.


----------



## bigjeeping

Maybe someone can help me here... I haven't registered a new truck at the SOS in a while, and I have completely forgotten all the GVW this and that.

The truck I may be adding has a GVW of 11,000. Will this need a 24k plate? My dump has a 24k plate, but I think the GVW is 15,000. Any help?


----------



## Milwaukee

bigjeeping;1270634 said:


> Maybe someone can help me here... I haven't registered a new truck at the SOS in a while, and I have completely forgotten all the GVW this and that.
> 
> The truck I may be adding has a GVW of 11,000. Will this need a 24k plate? My dump has a 24k plate, but I think the GVW is 15,000. Any help?


$490 a year

http://services.sos.state.mi.us/platefee/calculator.aspx


----------



## 2FAST4U

Grass and unsalted truck hoods are turning white


----------



## michigancutter

Grass is covered white by me and still comming down hard. Looks like we will be putting the plows on, was hoping for just a salting.


----------



## terrapro

2FAST4U;1270643 said:


> Grass and unsalted truck hoods are turning white


I was just getting ready to go salt the grass on my truck hoods.

Radar is showing the snow line creeeping down in my territory...not looking to plow tonight.


----------



## Glockshot73!

Rain, sleet, snow in warren, air temp 35 ground temp 37


----------



## 24v6spd

bigjeeping;1270634 said:


> Maybe someone can help me here... I haven't registered a new truck at the SOS in a while, and I have completely forgotten all the GVW this and that.
> 
> The truck I may be adding has a GVW of 11,000. Will this need a 24k plate? My dump has a 24k plate, but I think the GVW is 15,000. Any help?


It will need the 24,000 lb. sticker if you will be pulling a trailer with it.


----------



## Milwaukee

Rain in Trenton but it too warm to be snow it still 40oF here


----------



## germ2572

Sleet in Shelby twp started about 5:30.. now starting to stick to the asphalt a little bit.


----------



## 24v6spd

newhere;1270621 said:


> I have two speeding tickets on my dash, the officer just didn't see things like you and I do.
> 
> Coming down in fenton, going out to salt truck hoods now.


I always fight them. My wife just had hers dismissed yesterday. State cop didn't show up and 15 people had their tickets dismissed.


----------



## bigjeeping

24v6spd;1270670 said:


> It will need the 24,000 lb. sticker if you will be pulling a trailer with it.


It will not be pulling a trailer... does that change anything?


----------



## VIPHGM

2FAST4U;1270537 said:


> How's that shop coming along? Is it ready to work on trucks yet


Its nice having a large shop now to work on all the equipment... slowly coming together and getting things organized... def nice to be able to put the trucks inside at night to keep them warm..... Still working on getting the Office all together


----------



## Glockshot73!

bigjeeping;1270684 said:


> It will not be pulling a trailer... does that change anything?


Yes it will drop the combined vehicle weight rating and you will not need the 24K plate and just need the commercial plate for over 10,001 lbs, i believe?


----------



## Glockshot73!

Weatherbug says temp just droped to 32 in Warren


----------



## 24v6spd

bigjeeping;1270684 said:


> It will not be pulling a trailer... does that change anything?


Yes, you just need to get the plate based on the trucks weight.


----------



## Milwaukee

bigjeeping;1270684 said:


> It will not be pulling a trailer... does that change anything?


Keep me update on that one. I was consider buy one but don't use for tow.


----------



## Lightningllc

Just wet in Brighton, I hear sterling heights is turned white.


----------



## 24v6spd

Milwaukee;1270696 said:


> Keep me update on that one. I was consider buy one but don't use for tow.


 If you have a commercial vehicle that does not tow a trailer the plate fee is based on the trucks empty weight. For example the plate fee on a truck with an empty weight of 6,000 lbs. is $140.00.


----------



## 06clarkd

change of topic here to get us all thinking spring! just wondering where you guys get bulk mulch delivered from and what you are paying for it. i was toying with getting 200 yds dropped at my yard save a few bucks per yd and a whole lot of time.
Any response appreciated I'm sooooooo done with snow/winter :realmad:


----------



## newhere

24v6spd;1270676 said:


> I always fight them. My wife just had hers dismissed yesterday. State cop didn't show up and 15 people had their tickets dismissed.


Most times I would but they cut me a big break and a $105 isn't going to put me out of business. He only marked impeding trafic so I get no points and we talked and b.s for awhile real nice guy just doing his job. I always shake their hand at the end and say "nice to do business with you sir" always gets a good laugh. If I honestly thought I was in the right I would fight them.


----------



## terrapro

Seems to be lighting up. No 1/2" ice hopefully.


----------



## bln

Hey cole, is it raining out there?


----------



## newhere

To me it looks the the worst is still 5 hours out. But I'm no express.


----------



## timsteinman30

any weather updates????


----------



## Lightningllc

Wet and 33 in brighton:crying::crying: No Ice please!!!

I only like ice in my drinks.


----------



## 2FAST4U

Things have kind of let up in chesterfield. Might have a partial salt run in the morning.


----------



## germ2572

Rain and sleet at 23 mile and mound in Shelby twp


----------



## terrapro

bln;1270768 said:


> Hey cole, is it raining out there?


It is still and that is all hopefully.


----------



## Superior L & L

We have a couple of inchs of slop in flint. Plowed it off the places that are open so it doesn't freeze. Now for the past hour it's just been raining ! What will happen tonight ?


----------



## 06clarkd

keeps switching between rain and sleet here in highland temp holding at 34.5 degrees


----------



## PlowingMI

anyone know what is happening at the Maple and Telegraph area????


----------



## Lightningllc

What is gonna happen tonight sounds like anyone's guess as of now fox 2 says rain. We will see 2 am is the make or breaker


----------



## Greenstar lawn

i have about a half inch of slop on my driveway and the freezing rain is comin down good.


----------



## 2FAST4U

Why are we still all awake? We need our sleep to go slide around in the morning


----------



## bln

Where are you located greenstar?


----------



## Greenstar lawn

Chesterfield


----------



## Greenstar lawn

2FAST4U;1270879 said:


> Why are we still all awake? We need our sleep to go slide around in the morning


I just got back from the Clem roads were starting to get slippery


----------



## VIPHGM

This **** is nasty... I'm sliding around in my dually... There's a good inch of slushy ice in utica M59 area... I'm headed to salt now to keep ahead bc its so slippery that's its going to take twice as long to get around


----------



## Greenstar lawn

I think i am hearing some rumbles of thunder too


----------



## lawnprolawns

Mother nature is favoring Northville I guess. Rain is coming down hard, but ground is just wet and nothing is slippery. Hope it stays this way.


----------



## Luther

Where's our ice???

I'm not very happy with the performance of this storm...


----------



## Lightningllc

Ok I'm driving in Brighton nothing but rain, where is the snow and ice, does Milford have anything.does Howell have anything, I'm thinking of going back home and going to bed.


----------



## TGS Inc.

Heading north on Telegraph from Van Born in Taylor up to 5 mile now...Temps at 32/33 degrees. Rain coming down, nothing slippery


----------



## TGS Inc.

Telegraph and 9 mile, temps at 31 degrees...Still raining


----------



## Lightningllc

Well what to do. Think I'm gonna pick the best job to sit at and sleep in the truck


----------



## TGS Inc.

Next to a county truck with lights on but not spreading salt at 12 mile and Telegraph..temps still hoovering between 31/32 degrees


----------



## Luther

TGS....you run out of Taylor, servicing sites in Bloomfield?


----------



## Moonlighter

Well in Pontiac we got all rain at the moment, snow slush that was down is starting to wash down the drain. Watching temps closely, radar is showing a dry slot coming through for the next few hours at least.


----------



## Leisure Time LC

Just wet pavement here in westland, thinking of riding arouund and head to the be shop and work on some lawn equipment


----------



## Lightningllc

Scott. Denny's in novi sound good, central command from Denny's


----------



## Leisure Time LC

It looks like it has stopped in jackson, but there is still a lot of rain in chicago from the looks of the radar


----------



## Leisure Time LC

We could do that


----------



## Lightningllc

Anyone else game


----------



## Leisure Time LC

Lawn pro???


----------



## TGS Inc.

TCLA;1270917 said:


> TGS....you run out of Taylor, servicing sites in Bloomfield?


Jim, its Wayne from The Greener Side...Out of Inkster but trying to see the freeze/ice/snow line to the north. We do go as far north at 11 mile though...


----------



## Lightningllc

I really just want to sleep, I know mike and Sean are.


----------



## Leisure Time LC

Probably!! All cuddled up with there teddy bears


----------



## Milwaukee

Lightningllc;1270928 said:


> I really just want to sleep, I know mike and Sean are.


He say he was gonna to sleep then wake up early to check.


----------



## Luther

Good morning Wayne....didn't know that was you. Good to hear from you. :salute:

This might be a repeat of Wednesday the 9th? 

We are salting sites along the M-59 corridor.....little slushy around there so I can justify that. I wish it would just ice up everywhere already!! Getting reports of county trucks just idling here and there....


----------



## Lightningllc

Yep, a tornado could rip mikes roof off his house and he will sleep though it


----------



## Luther

Lightningllc;1270923 said:


> Anyone else game


What time?


----------



## Lightningllc

TCLA;1270934 said:


> What time?


I don't know, where at on 59 in milford


----------



## bln

Anyone have a report for howell?


----------



## TGS Inc.

Nice crash Plow Site! Still just wet up and down Telegraph from 11 mile to Van Born...Temps ranging from 32-34 degrees. No county trucks out. Have seen a couple private guys loaded (with salt)...


----------



## Lightningllc

Milford wet. Howell wet south Lyon wet. Oakland counties laying salt on round abouts


----------



## NewImgLwn&Lndsc

I think its server maintenance. Happens all the time when there is an overnight storm. Livonia is wet. Wind really picked up. Looking at the radar i will be interested to see what this next small squall drops.


----------



## Luther

TGS Inc.;1270941 said:


> Nice crash Plow Site!





NewImgLwn&Lndsc;1270943 said:


> I think its server maintenance. Happens all the time when there is an overnight storm.


Even without a storm....seems to happen every day somewhere between 3:30am to around 5:00am. Been wondering for a while why it continues to do this.


----------



## A&LSiteService

Good morning Jim, Thanks for showing us all a great time on friday:waving::waving:


----------



## NewImgLwn&Lndsc

Anyone have conditions in walled lake? Thx


----------



## Lightningllc

WAlled lake wet


----------



## TGS Inc.

Looking like Wayne Cty is going to be ok until this afternoon through tonight....


----------



## Lightningllc

Starting to rain hard though


----------



## Luther

You bet Andy!

Thanks for stopping by.


----------



## NewImgLwn&Lndsc

Just started raining in livonia


----------



## 2FAST4U

Slush in chesterfield, raining


----------



## Lightningllc

Large band of raining coming though


----------



## grassmaster06

Fox 2 just 1-3 for later this afternoon when the temps drop


----------



## grassmaster06

Them northern guys are getting pounded with around 12 inches


----------



## Lightningllc

Thank god for angry birds new rio app for the iPhone I'm keeping awake


----------



## Green Glacier

Looking at radar it's starting to head strait east
must be when it get's colder


----------



## Green Glacier

Hey guy's off subject but is JD landscape going out of business


----------



## procut

Kind of a bust. Salted only three sites. The thing thats got me nervous is the temps appear to be dropping. Accuweather is calling for 2.4" and the local weather guesser is saying 2"-4" Go figure.


----------



## 24v6spd

Green Glacier;1270968 said:


> Hey guy's off subject but is JD landscape going out of business


 I hope not I get parts for my Lesco spreaders there. I don't know who else carries them.


----------



## Lightningllc

It's a bust calling it off ground temps are too high, checked 20 times same numbers, just not gonna happen


----------



## Lightningllc

Southfield just parked all there trucks. Just not gonna happen.


----------



## Green Glacier

24v6spd;1270971 said:


> I hope not I get parts for my Lesco spreaders there. I don't know who else carries them.


Well I noted ann arbor close & howell
at least there not on website
I called howel phone disconected


----------



## 2FAST4U

Ground temps are 26-30 over here


----------



## Green Glacier

24v6spd;1270971 said:


> I hope not I get parts for my Lesco spreaders there. I don't know who else carries them.


Lansing & grand blanc still open


----------



## flykelley

Went out and checked my site's in Waterford at 1 am, lots of wet slop so they got some salt. Headed to my Pontiac and Keggo sites and nothing buy wet. Kept checking the temps about every hour or so and they stayed around 32-33 degrees all night. Raining pretty good here right now but everything is just wet. Xpress you were correct when you said one or two degrees will make a huge differnce in what you get. If it had been around 30 we would have had a good chance at ice or a plowable snow event. Tried to post about 3:30 and couldnot get on Plowsite. Flint got hit pretty good last night 4 inchs of a very wet slop and now some frezzing rain!

Regards Mike


----------



## flykelley

Went out and checked my site's in Waterford at 1 am, lots of wet slop so they got some salt. Headed to my Pontiac and Keggo sites and nothing buy wet. Kept checking the temps about every hour or so and they stayed around 32-33 degrees all night. Raining pretty good here right now but everything is just wet. Xpress you were correct when you said one or two degrees will make a huge difference in what you get. If it had been around 30 we would have had a good chance at ice or a plowable snow event. Tried to post about 3:30 and could not get on Plowsite. Flint got hit pretty good last night 4 inch's of a very wet slop and now some freezing rain!

Regards Mike


----------



## terrapro

Green Glacier;1270976 said:


> Well I noted ann arbor close & howell
> at least there not on website
> I called howel phone disconected


Howell has been closed for years now.


----------



## redskinsfan34

Just rain Dexter and Chelsea. Maybe ice tonight. I don't now what to think anymore.


----------



## TheXpress2002

All I can say is I am so sorry.


----------



## Tscape

JDL in Ann Arbor moved 2 doors down on Jackson Plaza, same phone. Howell closed 3-4 years ago. Brighton is still open over by Corrigan oil.


----------



## Allor Outdoor

TheXpress2002;1271008 said:


> All I can say is I am so sorry.


No need for an apology!!! At least we were all prepared of what could have happened. 
I'd rather be safe than sorry


----------



## Matson Snow

TheXpress2002;1271008 said:


> All I can say is I am so sorry.


Sorry for What......Like you have always said....This time of year is very tough to forecast....Look, you go 50 miles north and they got pounded....Thank You for your service...........:waving:


----------



## Tango

TheXpress2002;1271008 said:


> All I can say is I am so sorry.


No need.
Whats up for Sat?


----------



## irlandscaper

AHHHHH!!! Im so tired of this crap. 2-4" of concrete along with rain, sleet, and god only knows what. Sorry, rant over.


----------



## redskinsfan34

TheXpress2002;1271008 said:


> All I can say is I am so sorry.


Seriously? You're basically dead nuts accurate for an entire season and you feel the need to apologize for being a bit off on this one? You were right on for north of us. DO NOT apologize! We've all depended on you all winter and you've been nothing but helpful. You can't win 'em all. :salute:


----------



## stanky

TCLA;1270955 said:


> You bet Andy!
> 
> Thanks for stopping by.


Hey where's the snow! Good morning Jim


----------



## Green Glacier

Tscape;1271013 said:


> JDL in Ann Arbor moved 2 doors down on Jackson Plaza, same phone. Howell closed 3-4 years ago. Brighton is still open over by Corrigan oil.


Ya call me an idiot I went by ann arbor one this morning seen they moved did not see it last week lost phone number but the number I had for brighton was disconected
Mike told me I just missed you


----------



## flykelley

TheXpress2002;1271008 said:


> All I can say is I am so sorry.


Ryan you have nothing to be sorry about. You said in one of your earlier post a degree or two either way would make a huge difference and guess what you were right. Please keep us update like you have all year. You have helped a lot of us out for the last couple of years and for that we thank you.

Regards Mike


----------



## Glockshot73!

TheXpress2002;1271008 said:


> All I can say is I am so sorry.


No apology needed


----------



## P&M Landscaping

TheXpress2002;1271008 said:


> All I can say is I am so sorry.


If anything I would say you were spot on, just a few miles makes the world of difference. I saw cars coming south on 75 in Woodhaven with 3" of snow on them


----------



## 24v6spd

TheXpress2002;1271008 said:


> All I can say is I am so sorry.


No one can be right all the time. That being said you have one heck of a track record and I appreciate your insight.


----------



## timsteinman30

express, we would rather be on guard than off guard and possibly loose accounts or have a slip and fall. I'm about 45 mile south of metro D so I listen to toledo(13abc), D(wxyz) and You. Do far Your right on. By the way WXYZ has that sean ash guy with what my wife calls BIG WHITE TEETH man. How about posting a pix of yourself infront of the maps smiling???? J/K


----------



## 2FAST4U

Winter weather advisory issued till 5pm more freezing rain and 1-2" on the way with colder air (SAYS NOAA) we might not be done today yet


----------



## Green Glacier

TheXpress2002;1271008 said:


> All I can say is I am so sorry.


Like everyone said no need for apology


----------



## Stuffdeer

Ditto to what everyone said!


----------



## 2FAST4U

Ya double ditto xpress no need.


----------



## Glockshot73!

Green Glacier;1270979 said:


> Lansing & grand blanc still open


Madision Heights is also still open


----------



## Green Glacier

Dodgetruckman731;1271092 said:


> Madision Heights is also still open


ya it seem's all of them are still open 
just website did not show it 

I lost ph #'s and the one i did have no longer in service
went to website only found two STILL


----------



## snow_man_48045

Got our snow here, 13 miles south of I-69. 4" on paved areas and 5 on the grass. 8 miles south of that 1/2 of slop on pavement and 2" snow on grass then rain. Everything scraped and salted. Temps not going up now to much. Might have to take care of a church before evening service, was hoping it would thaw down and save us and them some time and money.


----------



## snow_man_48045

Green Glacier;1271106 said:


> ya it seem's all of them are still open
> just website did not show it
> 
> I lost ph #'s and the one i did have no longer in service
> went to website only found two STILL


23 Mile Just East of Mound is only location open in Macomb County. They closed 3 locations in Macomb and many people lost their jobs, homes and so on down the line


----------



## Greenstar lawn

snow_man_48045;1271124 said:


> 23 Mile Just East of Mound is only location open in Macomb County. They closed 3 locations in Macomb and many people lost their jobs, homes and so on down the line


15 mile and harper is still opened


----------



## ChaseCreekSnow

Hey Guys, 
My truck is for sale still- 
Comes with a nice western plow.
http://www.autotrader.com/fyc/vdp.jsp?ct=p&car_id=296441762&dealer_id=66139455&atc_id=AT-11ab57a2
Hasn't been for sale long, already had a couple potential buyers. Needs to go asap. Entertaining offers as well.....show me what you got. No trades. Thanks- Ryan


----------



## Moonlighter

No worries here Express and no need to apologize to us, with out your knowledge many of us would have not been as prepared as we were all season long.


----------



## alternative

whats up with today/tonight express? any input is better than none....


----------



## snow_man_48045

Greenstar lawn;1271138 said:


> 15 mile and harper is still opened


True but that was Lessco b4 not full fledged JD


----------



## TheXpress2002

alternative;1271158 said:


> whats up with today/tonight express? any input is better than none....


As of right now, I wouldnt loose sleep over it south of 59, north of that might see a dusting.


----------



## A&LSiteService

Ryan, thank you for all of your updates all season, no need to apologize! I got to eat breakfast, pay my salt bill, and go back home all before 9am. That's not a bad morning in my book. Have a great day! :salute:
Andy


----------



## Glockshot73!

If anyone needs the madison heights locations number to JDL pm me and I can't get it to you when I get back to the office


----------



## brandonslc

Is anyone going to the unilock awards of excellence tonight?


----------



## snow_man_48045

Thank you Ryan for your dedicated service! :salute:

Scott


----------



## alternative

I think the lots with rain will freeze up tonight...at least need to salt. (maybe)


----------



## Luther

TheXpress2002;1271008 said:


> All I can say is I am so sorry.


For what?!? Doing your best to help everyone out?



TheXpress2002;1269998 said:


> Yes this is a copy and paste ( go ahead and chew on this one)
> 
> WITH THE CONSENSUS OF RECENT GUIDANCE...HAVE DECIDED TO ISSUE A
> WINTER STORM WATCH FOR ALL OF THE CWA BETWEEN 00Z WEDNESDAY AND 00Z
> THURSDAY WITH THE EXCEPTION FOR LENAWEE AND MONROE COUNTIES. BIGGEST
> MESSAGE THAT NEEDS TO BE COMMUNICATED IS THE HIGH POTENTIAL FOR AN
> ICING EVENT GIVEN THE ATMOSPHERIC PATTERN. IT ALSO NEEDS TO BE
> COMMUNICATED THAT A HIGH UNCERTAINTY FACTOR EXISTS FOR EXACT AMOUNTS
> AND PRECIPITATION TYPES AT ANY SPECIFIC LOCATION DUE TO THE
> ORIENTATION OF THE FRONTAL ZONE. *ICING AMOUNTS OF GREATER THAN .5
> INCHES WILL BE POSSIBLE IN A NARROW BAND SOMEWHERE FROM I 96 TO M
> 46. FOR STATIONARY BANDS OF CONVECTIVE FREEZING RAIN...ICING AMOUNTS
> OF BETWEEN .5 AND 1.00 INCHES APPEAR A DISTINCT POSSIBILITY GIVEN
> INTENSITY OF FORECASTED FGEN BAND AND AMOUNT OF INSTABILITY ALOFT..*
> SNOWFALL AMOUNTS OF 6 INCHES OR GREATER WILL BE POSSIBLE FOR AREAS
> ALONG AND NORTH OF M 46.


Who out there would have the audacity to use hind-site and be critical of this. Those who would (and have) puffed their chest out and boast "they knew this and that was going to happen" when all indicators said otherwise are just idiots anyways.



TheXpress2002;1270084 said:


> Like I stated before, I can not pinpoint city by city.


And we all know this (unlike Plowman Foster-whoever he is). Your apology shows the amount of responsibility you put on to yourself making us all informed so we can be ready for the worst.

Hats off to you Ryan, for your professionalism and the efforts you put in to all that you do for us!!Thumbs Up

:salute:


----------



## Green Glacier

TheXpress2002;1271162 said:


> As of right now, I wouldnt loose sleep over it south of 59, north of that might see a dusting.


Is this wet stuff going to freeze?
or dry up?


----------



## Green Glacier

Hats off to you Ryan, for your professionalism and the efforts you put in to all that you do for us!!

My hat is OFF!!!!:salute:


----------



## Leisure Time LC

You are the man Ryan, no need to apologize. I would rather be preparred for what might of happend, then caught off gaurd with something that we had no warning of.


----------



## Allor Outdoor

Everything frozen out by me....heading out soon to start salting


----------



## Luther

It's cold enough.

Lots of drying up happening though...pretty windy.

We need something to fall from the sky.


----------



## Luther

Brighton inspections shows dry lots with not enough moisture (where wet) to ice up.


----------



## TGS Inc.

Policing some lots now...Reports are that walks, lots are completely dry.

Taylor, Dearborn Heights area....

Doesn't look good for a salt night...


----------



## Luther

Count in the Farmington and Southfield areas sad with dryness.


----------



## michigancutter

Plenty of snow by us, Looks like a good salting tonight. Everything that was melting this morning is freezing right now. Heading out at midnight to resalt everything.

Keep up the great work express. We all apprecate what you do for us. If it wasnt for you i would be unprepared many of time. So thanks


----------



## Green Glacier

TCLA;1271376 said:


> Count in the Farmington and Southfield areas sad with dryness.


Ann arbor dry chelsea sidewalks ice rink


----------



## cgrappler135

TCLA;1271376 said:


> Count in the Farmington and Southfield areas sad with dryness.


Livonia and Redford are mostly dry as well.


----------



## timsteinman30

anyone down river??? monroe??


----------



## Glockshot73!

Dry in warren and sterling heights


----------



## timsteinman30

very classy guys!!! I'm down in south monroe county by toledo oh and no one would share conditions like you folks. The other guys would love to see you waste gas than share any info to help the fellow man. Again Very Classy.


----------



## terrapro

TCLA;1271372 said:


> Brighton inspections shows dry lots with not enough moisture (where wet) to ice up.


Same here in Howell. I bought an extra load of salt to cover this, looks like I might be ready for the first ice in October.


----------



## Lightningllc

Ya I'm in shorts t-shirts drinking a Corunna, life is good!!!! Vacation here I come. Bahamas friday on royal carribian.


----------



## Lightningllc

Love ft lauterdale


----------



## terrapro

Lightningllc;1271448 said:


> Ya I'm in shorts t-shirts drinking a Corunna, life is good!!!! Vacation here I come. Bahamas friday on royal carribian.





Lightningllc;1271449 said:


> Love ft lauterdale


Have fun, have one for me.


----------



## VIPHGM

Lightningllc;1271449 said:


> Love ft lauterdale


There's Lauderdale by the sea off of A1A near the los olas blvd and los olas (riverfront) there are a few good bars there.... and a great place for breakfast is Arubas Cafee ( Commercial and A1A) If you have a question let me know 248-379-5358 Thats my home town where i am from and i do still have family down there if you run into a problem and need help


----------



## Green Glacier

I don't know guy's radar look's like we run in morning


----------



## procut

Green Glacier;1271466 said:


> I don't know guy's radar look's like we run in morning


Sure does, I'm keeping my fingers crossed for a salting. Local guy at 11:00 news just said about 1/2".


----------



## Superior L & L

Hopefully this is our final salt run of the year ! 3-4" of heavy wet slop yesterday. Now a glaze and light dusting. 
Please snow gods let this be it, our landscape installs are ready to roll


----------



## Leisure Time LC

Dry here in Westland


----------



## 2FAST4U

Mostly dry in chesterfield, except Erics site. Now back to bed


----------



## VIPHGM

2FAST4U;1271502 said:


> Mostly dry in chesterfield, except Erics site. Now back to bed


Gee Thanks Will... JK


----------



## TheXpress2002

Saturday we should be in the clear. Snow stays south of I80 Next day to watch is the Wednesday timeframe.


----------



## cuttingedge13

Oh, I bought a pallet of ice melt on Tuesday. We will be in the clear for the rest of the season! :laughing: That is unless I take it to the warehouse for summer storage.


----------



## Green Glacier

TheXpress2002;1271550 said:


> Saturday we should be in the clear. Snow stays south of I80 Next day to watch is the Wednesday timeframe.


Thank's for the update :salute: Thumbs Up


----------



## brandonslc

If anyone is intrested I lowered the price on that 1999 f250 to $5,500 let me know.
Thanks,
Brandon


----------



## brookline

brandonslc;1271616 said:


> If anyone is intrested I lowered the price on that 1999 f250 to $5,500 let me know.
> Thanks,
> Brandon


Did u post a link or pics and info on it?


----------



## brandonslc

brookline;1271675 said:


> Did u post a link or pics and info on it?


http://detroit.craigslist.org/wyn/cto/2276495809.html

$5,500 firm with western unimount plow! Has to go this week so i can pick up my new truck!


----------



## Turf Commando

brandonslc;1271723 said:


> http://detroit.craigslist.org/wyn/cto/2276495809.html
> 
> $5,500 firm with western unimount plow! Has to go this week so i can pick up my new truck!


send me some pics to my email [email protected]


----------



## TheXpress2002

I am beginning to track a system for tuesday night into wednesday. This would be for areas south of M59


----------



## 24v6spd

TheXpress2002;1271949 said:


> I am beginning to track a system for tuesday night into wednesday. This would be for areas south of M59


 Will be watching for updates. Better get this broken plow mount repaired.


----------



## Moonlighter

TheXpress2002;1271949 said:


> I am beginning to track a system for tuesday night into wednesday. This would be for areas south of M59


Sweet I am not ready for winter to be over just yet.:bluebounc


----------



## flykelley

Moonlighter;1272080 said:


> Sweet I am not ready for winter to be over just yet.:bluebounc


Ryan, PLease keep this system well south of M-59 if you can! ; ) I have a chance to fly a mooney down to Lakeland Fl and we would like to depart on Tuesday. I for one am sick of this cold ass weather.

Mike


----------



## Allor Outdoor

Anyone else getting these snow showers? Kinda weird to see the sun shining and snow falling!


----------



## 2FAST4U

YES, headed east on hall rd. Just passed card and the sky is black and its picking up. Maybe a salt run ?


----------



## magnatrac

Let it snow , let snow , let snow south of 59 !!! I ended plowing all of the commercials and a few residientials that called this last event. I would be just fine with the snow staying south for once. I have a feeling this seanson isn't going to give up easy. I remember in 2005 I was in hawaii in april and my brother calling me tellling me it was 80 and sunny while doing a paver job. The next weekend when I got home I was plowing 6" of wet cement. It was such a big deal the weather channel was live in pontiac !!! I really hope that doesn't happen this year. I want to test my new outboard soon !!!

, shaun


----------



## procut

magnatrac;1272183 said:


> Let it snow , let snow , let snow south of 59 !!! I ended plowing all of the commercials and a few residientials that called this last event. I would be just fine with the snow staying south for once. I have a feeling this seanson isn't going to give up easy. I remember in 2005 I was in hawaii in april and my brother calling me tellling me it was 80 and sunny while doing a paver job. The next weekend when I got home I was plowing 6" of wet cement. It was such a big deal the weather channel was live in pontiac !!! I really hope that doesn't happen this year. I want to test my new outboard soon !!!
> 
> , shaun


I remember that one! - I was in California. As I recall my area only got about an inch or so.


----------



## TGS Inc.

NOAA now saying chance of snow Tues/Wed...


----------



## TheXpress2002

Morning quickie.

Yes like stated yesterday there is a system to impact the area Tuesday night into Wednesday. This is a good old Great Lakes Cutter. This has the potential of heavy accumulating snow. Lets give it a few more runs before I start making an a88 out of myself. Someone in the area has the potential of 6-12

This could be a pattern changing system, so we mind as well get it out of the way.


----------



## Stuffdeer

TheXpress2002;1272281 said:


> Morning quickie.
> 
> Yes like stated yesterday there is a system to impact the area Tuesday night into Wednesday. This is a good old Great Lakes Cutter. This has the potential of heavy accumulating snow. Lets give it a few more runs before I start making an a88 out of myself. Someone in the area has the potential of 6-12


I'm guessing its my area, or just south of my area...


----------



## bln

When you say someone in the area I hope you mean way south of 59. I'm sick of snow


----------



## terrapro

TheXpress2002;1272281 said:


> Morning quickie.
> 
> Yes like stated yesterday there is a system to impact the area Tuesday night into Wednesday. This is a good old Great Lakes Cutter. This has the potential of heavy accumulating snow. Lets give it a few more runs before I start making an a88 out of myself. Someone in the area has the potential of 6-12
> 
> This could be a pattern changing system, so we mind as well get it out of the way.


Seriously?! It's the winter that never ends. I was planning on starting cleanups and ornamental pruning Monday.


----------



## snow_man_48045

terrapro;1272322 said:


> Seriously?! It's the winter that never ends. I was planning on starting cleanups and ornamental pruning Monday.


Some co's have been out doing clean ups already LOL. Saw the brown 2 tone trucks out mulching leaves with mowers down by Beaumont Hospital Friday :laughing:


----------



## snow_man_48045

Thanks Ryan for heads up. Looken like this will be a real spring this year with our first cut last week of April. Fine by me, I get tired of grass by the first hot muggy rainy day of double/ triple cutting the same site. Once we cut we don't stop until the snow stays again.


----------



## TheXpress2002

bln;1272321 said:


> When you say someone in the area I hope you mean way south of 59. I'm sick of snow


Somewhere between M59 and Ohio border a heavy band will set up


----------



## bln

Thanks ryan, you are a true asset to us. Keep up the good work.


----------



## Matson Snow

terrapro;1272322 said:


> Seriously?! It's the winter that never ends. I was planning on starting cleanups and ornamental pruning Monday.


Saw Brickman out today at the Local Mall......Doing a Clean-up and Pruning.....


----------



## Luther

Why not?

Doing a little clean up around my yard too today! Nothing stopping me but myself.



Mall eh? Did you buy the 60" or 90"?


That case of beer will sure taste good next Thursday.......:laughing:


----------



## Matson Snow

TCLA;1272422 said:


> Why not?
> 
> Doing a little clean up around my yard too today! Nothing stopping me but myself.
> 
> Mall eh? Did you buy the 60" or 90"?
> 
> That case of beer will sure taste good next Thursday.......:laughing:


New Lap Top................8 year Old Droped it and The Screen did not like That....

I said Plowable......By the looks of it.....The Bin has about 150 to 200 tons of salt to get rid of.....That should Burn off a good 4"-6" of Snow No Problem....:laughing::laughing:


----------



## Luther

Naw....it'll come too fast. We'll need to push.....:laughing: :laughing:


----------



## flykelley

Ryan any updates for the Tuesday night Wednesday maybe a event?

Mike


----------



## Milwaukee

flykelley


I think he already mentioned couple pages ago. Supposed to be 2-6" snow but that chance it possible.


----------



## flykelley

Milwaukee;1272671 said:


> flykelley
> 
> I think he already mentioned couple pages ago. Supposed to be 2-6" snow but that chance it possible.


Mil he did mention it a couple of pages ago, Im looking for a update, all of the local tv guessers are now saying the storm will track to the south. I have a chance to fly to Florida to pick up a small plane but I need a better forecast than the tv guys.

Mike


----------



## brookline

Matson Snow;1272398 said:


> Saw Brickman out today at the Local Mall......Doing a Clean-up and Pruning.....


Southland? BTW did u get that email yesterday?


----------



## Matson Snow

brookline;1272760 said:


> Southland? BTW did u get that email yesterday?


I did get the email sorry...Going 100 MPHs with my hair on fire....I will submit it Monday...

Ya..It was Southland.....They were Doing a Clean-up and some Tree trimming...


----------



## ChaseCreekSnow

Hey Guys, 
Truck is still available for sale..But I am parting out the snow plow setup on it..Here's what I have for sale so far. Possible deals for plowsite members!

http://detroit.craigslist.org/wyn/grd/2290245339.html

Take a look guys. Thanks.


----------



## Outdoor Pros

How much for the truck only now?


----------



## Outdoor Pros

Express:

Any updates on the Tues/Wed potential storm?


----------



## ChaseCreekSnow

Outdoor Pros;1272973 said:


> How much for the truck only now?


open for best reasonable offer...Contact me if you are interested in having a look.


----------



## 2FAST4U

2002 f350 5.4gasser with 110k on it still for sale. 10k obo


----------



## Lightningllc

Do you guys know how hard it is to leave the Bahamas and Miami to come back to 30 degree weather. It's been sunny 80-90 degree weather. Well guess I'll be back tonight


----------



## flykelley

Here is a crazy posting from Craigslist.
MOW BANK PROPERTY (Detroit and surrounding)

Date: 2011-03-27, 10:35PM EDT
Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]

We need contractors to mow bank owned properties. 20.00 per cut . Mowing every two weeks. Please go to www.TowerHawk.com and apply. Season starts april 1st.

Location: Detroit and surrounding
Compensation: 20.00
Principals only. Recruiters, please don't contact this job poster.
Please, no phone calls about this job!
Please do not contact job poster about other services, products or commercial interests.
PostingID: 2290414666

Regards Mike


----------



## Stuffdeer

flykelley;1273168 said:


> Here is a crazy posting from Craigslist.
> MOW BANK PROPERTY (Detroit and surrounding)
> 
> Date: 2011-03-27, 10:35PM EDT
> Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]
> 
> We need contractors to mow bank owned properties. 20.00 per cut . Mowing every two weeks. Please go to www.TowerHawk.com and apply. Season starts april 1st.
> 
> Location: Detroit and surrounding
> Compensation: 20.00
> Principals only. Recruiters, please don't contact this job poster.
> Please, no phone calls about this job!
> Please do not contact job poster about other services, products or commercial interests.
> PostingID: 2290414666
> 
> Regards Mike


Hmmm, interesting...I emailed them to see about it.


----------



## timsteinman30

im not express but I dont think that we are going to see snow. I think its down by the ohio/kentucky line.


----------



## bltp203

Yea, NOAA went from 30% chance a couple of days ago to not even having any precipatation for Tuesday night.


----------



## Green Glacier

Stuffdeer;1273188 said:


> Hmmm, interesting...I emailed them to see about it.


Seriously ? really ? :laughing: :laughing: :laughing:


----------



## snow_man_48045

Green Glacier;1273382 said:


> Seriously ? really ? :laughing: :laughing: :laughing:


20.00 brush hogging job cool! Sign me up yaaa.....Thumbs Up


----------



## Leisure Time LC

Stuffdeer;1273188 said:


> Hmmm, interesting...I emailed them to see about it.


I did the same thing Mike, what the hell, $20.00 is better than $12.00 for a residential that some of these non-ligit hack companies are charging these days


----------



## Stuffdeer

Leisure Time LC;1273477 said:


> I did the same thing Mike, what the hell, $20.00 is better than $12.00 for a residential that some of these non-ligit hack companies are charging these days


I agree. And if they are bank owned they don't need to look perfect by any means


----------



## Five Star Lawn Care LLC

Stuffdeer;1273490 said:


> I agree. And if they are bank owned they don't need to look perfect by any means


ive heard from Blade Runners that there is a lot involed with mowing bank properties....you have to take a bunch of before/during/after pictures and pretty much jump through hoops for these people.

From what he explained to me I wouldnt touch one of these with a 10 foot pole for $20.00


----------



## P&M Landscaping

Five Star Lawn Care LLC;1273501 said:


> ive heard from Blade Runners that there is a lot involed with mowing bank properties....you have to take a bunch of before/during/after pictures and pretty much jump through hoops for these people.
> 
> From what he explained to me I wouldnt touch one of these with a 10 foot pole for $20.00


I used to do them for a company I work for, and I can confirm this. They require before after picture, plus you have to go into the house usually and sign a sheet. It was kind of a pain, for the little money they offer.


----------



## Stuffdeer

Five Star Lawn Care LLC;1273501 said:


> ive heard from Blade Runners that there is a lot involed with mowing bank properties....you have to take a bunch of before/during/after pictures and pretty much jump through hoops for these people.
> 
> From what he explained to me I wouldnt touch one of these with a 10 foot pole for $20.00


I see what you mean. I got the stuff to sign up, but to sign up they want you to do a bunch of stuff online...including uploading photo id, w9, and reading through a bunch of paperwork...and then at the end, it says this is a test of you to follow instructions...

Yeah, I don't like it yet, and didn't upload anything. I'll pass on this one.


----------



## snow_man_48045

Stuffdeer;1273515 said:


> I see what you mean. I got the stuff to sign up, but to sign up they want you to do a bunch of stuff online...including uploading photo id, w9, and reading through a bunch of paperwork...and then at the end, it says this is a test of you to follow instructions...
> 
> Yeah, I don't like it yet, and didn't upload anything. I'll pass on this one.


Been there done that also. Not to mention we have to take extra time and walk the property before cutting if it is overgrown. Neighbors all dump trash and crap in the yards of vacant homes. Once we cut up a bike and then some ducks nesting while brush hogging. Concrete, brick and blocks was most popular.


----------



## Leisure Time LC

I think I am going to pass as well


----------



## silvetouch

Stuffdeer;1273490 said:


> I agree. And if they are bank owned they don't need to look perfect by any means


Not true. You need 1 guy dedicated to just taking pictures. And count on multiple thefts. 
Detail with paperwork, work orders, invoices, timing, etc is very important with them. There is a lot involved with them.


----------



## JR Snow Removal

I had a house 2 doors down (Bank owned) the grass had to be 2 foot tall and there was a company that showed up to cut it one guy was whipping around everything and the other was hauling a$$ on the mower . I couldn't help but watch and all a sudden I hear a extremely loud bang guy almost flew out of his seat. They looked at it and then drove the mower back on the trailer and whipped the rest of it. I'm not into lawn care at all but those noises sounded expensive.


----------



## flykelley

snow_man_48045;1273600 said:


> Been there done that also. Not to mention we have to take extra time and walk the property before cutting if it is overgrown. Neighbors all dump trash and crap in the yards of vacant homes. Once we cut up a bike and then some ducks nesting while brush hogging. Concrete, brick and blocks was most popular.


Been there more than once. I cut repos for a guy, getting paid more than this but I have to take 14 pictures of each home. He handles all of the paper work. I get paid right away but most company's don't handle business like he does. Money could be a little better but he always pays at the end of the day. Most days its 10-15 homes I cut for him.

Mike


----------



## BossPlow2010

I used to cut a couple, and the pay was great!!!!
Didn't have to take pictures either.


----------



## silvetouch

BossPlow2010;1273693 said:


> I used to cut a couple, and the pay was great!!!!
> Didn't have to take pictures either.


Those days are over.


----------



## Lightningllc

Winters over


----------



## Metro Lawn

Leisure Time LC;1273477 said:


> I did the same thing Mike, what the hell, $20.00 is better than $12.00 for a residential that some of these non-ligit hack companies are charging these days


Them's fighting words....


----------



## Luther

Lightningllc;1273839 said:


> Winters over


You just might be right. It's not looking good.

I need to find me one of these $12.00 hacks to cut my lawn. I'm getting tired of doing it myself.


----------



## Stuffdeer

Lightningllc;1273839 said:


> Winters over


I agree...


----------



## ChaseCreekSnow

Good after season deal- 

Western Unimount Snow Plow- True 8 Foot Pro Model. Decent edge. Good Paint. New hose and Hydraulic ram. Fresh Fluid. Newer lights. Comes with extra parts ram and seals- Plow side only, no truck electrics $ 900

Western Ultra mount to unimount adapter- 350 new from Dealer. Three years old. Buy it now $ 250

Western Pistol Grip Plow controller. Works great, excellent condition.
3 years old. $ 150

Prefer to sell as one lot, will piece out though.

All prices are best offer. Many pictures available upon request.

Call, text or email.
(248) 755 - 4135

Thanks for looking.


----------



## Green Glacier

TCLA;1273896 said:


> You just might be right. It's not looking good.
> 
> I need to find me one of these $12.00 hacks to cut my lawn. I'm getting tired of doing it myself.


My thought's were the same Thumbs Up

Is this storm going to come up and bite us
looking at radar I don't know


----------



## Allor Outdoor

ChaseCreekSnow;1273920 said:


> Good after season deal-
> 
> Western Unimount Snow Plow- True 8 Foot Pro Model. Decent edge. Good Paint. New hose and Hydraulic ram. Fresh Fluid. Newer lights. Comes with extra parts ram and seals- Plow side only, no truck electrics $ 900
> 
> Western Ultra mount to unimount adapter- 350 new from Dealer. Three years old. Buy it now $ 250
> 
> Western Pistol Grip Plow controller. Works great, excellent condition.
> 3 years old. $ 150
> 
> Prefer to sell as one lot, will piece out though.
> 
> All prices are best offer. Many pictures available upon request.
> 
> Call, text or email.
> (248) 755 - 4135
> 
> Thanks for looking.


It doesn't look like your having much luck selling your stuff...I know you've posted it more than a few times on here.
Perhaps Ebay or Craigslist might be your better option....


----------



## Luther

Hey Xpress......lots of chatter about this weekend going on in the N Illinois thread.....









.....any truth to this???


----------



## flykelley

TCLA;1274051 said:


> Hey Xpress......lots of chatter about this weekend going on in the N Illinois thread.....
> 
> View attachment 96618
> 
> 
> .....any truth to this???


Oh HELL no we do not need that much snow.

Mike


----------



## silvetouch

TCLA;1274051 said:


> Hey Xpress......lots of chatter about this weekend going on in the N Illinois thread.....
> 
> View attachment 96618
> 
> 
> .....any truth to this???


noaa says 1-2" friday night.


----------



## redskinsfan34

Here we go. Green Glacier: Get that salter loaded up!!


----------



## Allor Outdoor

redskinsfan34;1274064 said:


> Here we go. Green Glacier: Get that salter loaded up!!


The salter is fine with me....I just dont to put the plows back on!!


----------



## TheXpress2002

TCLA;1274051 said:


> Hey Xpress......lots of chatter about this weekend going on in the N Illinois thread.....
> 
> View attachment 96618
> 
> 
> .....any truth to this???


Sorry must have missed that frame on the models. Damn porn must have gotten in the way.

No nothing for that time period. Following a system around the 5th/6th. Would love to see the EURO model pan out for an April bill. It would mean my national holiday would be postponed, and that just doesnt work for me.


----------



## BossPlow2010

TheXpress2002;1274109 said:


> Sorry must have missed that frame on the models. Damn porn must have gotten in the way.
> 
> No nothing for that time period. Following a system around the 5th/6th. Would love to see the EURO model pan out for an April bill. It would mean my national holiday would be postponed, and that just doesnt work for me.


I'm sure you are talking about puff the magic dragon day on 4/20 right?
Or Easter?


----------



## TheXpress2002

BossPlow2010;1274134 said:


> I'm sure you are talking about puff the magic dragon day on 4/20 right?
> Or Easter?


opening day


----------



## Metro Lawn

TheXpress2002;1274148 said:


> opening day


Calling for 46 and rain, pretty typical


----------



## Matson Snow

TheXpress2002;1274148 said:


> opening day


I will be the Drunk guy on the third base side down near the Foulpole......Go Tigers!!!!!


----------



## Matson Snow

TheXpress2002;1274109 said:


> Sorry must have missed that frame on the models. Damn porn must have gotten in the way.
> 
> No nothing for that time period. Following a system around the 5th/6th. Would love to see the EURO model pan out for an April bill. It would mean my national holiday would be postponed, and that just doesnt work for me.


What do you see for Friday night time frame.......


----------



## Lightningllc

Winters over, If we get snow it will be, HURRY SALT IT, IT"S MELTING HURRY


----------



## brookline

Matson Snow;1274181 said:


> I will be the Drunk guy on the third base side down near the Foulpole......Go Tigers!!!!!


Cannot wait for this season! Im pumped.

I am trying to think of an idea for building something to slide my salter straight onto for storage in the summer months. I want to make it easy enough for one person to do without using a chain vault. Something I can put on the lot just back up to and slide it out or put it back in real quick if we get a late event.


----------



## Milwaukee

brookline;1274198 said:


> Cannot wait for this season! Im pumped.
> 
> I am trying to think of an idea for building something to slide my salter straight onto for storage in the summer months. I want to make it easy enough for one person to do without using a chain vault. Something I can put on the lot just back up to and slide it out or put it back in real quick if we get a late event.


I am thankful for my good friend who I rent storage and let me use their forklift.


----------



## Matson Snow

brookline;1274198 said:


> Cannot wait for this season! Im pumped.
> 
> I am trying to think of an idea for building something to slide my salter straight onto for storage in the summer months. I want to make it easy enough for one person to do without using a chain vault. Something I can put on the lot just back up to and slide it out or put it back in real quick if we get a late event.


A couple of heavy duty saw horses.....Cut to the height of the bottom of the salter as it sits in the bed of the truck....


----------



## brookline

I was thinking of welding up a steel frame and adding some rollers to it. I can slide it around in the bed of the truck and just slide it to the rollers. The saw horses maybe the most cost effective way to go though. Just don't want it to end up sinking or shifting by the time fall comes and me be without a forklift and on soft ground.


----------



## Lightningllc

Hook a chain to a tree then hook it to the salter then get in truck and floor it, Then when you want to get it back in reverse the process but watch your roof with the chain.

It works for us:laughing::laughing:


----------



## Milwaukee

brookline;1274265 said:


> I was thinking of welding up a steel frame and adding some rollers to it. I can slide it around in the bed of the truck and just slide it to the rollers. The saw horses maybe the most cost effective way to go though. Just don't want it to end up sinking or shifting by the time fall comes and me be without a forklift and on soft ground.


Why not make 2 triangle wood frame. Hard to say but like 2 triangle with 1 6feet long wood beam on top hold 2 triangle together. Put brick under Triangle so it won't sunk in ground.

Use chain or something to lift salter off.


----------



## flykelley

brookline;1274265 said:


> I was thinking of welding up a steel frame and adding some rollers to it. I can slide it around in the bed of the truck and just slide it to the rollers. The saw horses maybe the most cost effective way to go though. Just don't want it to end up sinking or shifting by the time fall comes and me be without a forklift and on soft ground.


Why not sink some steel post in the ground add a beam across the top and put a chainfall on it and lift it out and then lower to a set of saw horses?

Mike


----------



## Green Glacier

redskinsfan34;1274064 said:


> Here we go. Green Glacier: Get that salter loaded up!!


I will wait a little to see 
but work's for me payup Thumbs Up


----------



## Glockshot73!

Update on tomm nights snowfall guys? SE Mich weather on facebook is calling for 12-18 inches with detroit seeing up to 12, Said their is a winter strom warming in effect for all of SE Michigan, but noaa has nothing....

Chris


----------



## Glockshot73!

Dodgetruckman731;1274511 said:


> Update on tomm nights snowfall guys? SE Mich weather on facebook is calling for 12-18 inches with detroit seeing up to 12, Said their is a winter strom warming in effect for all of SE Michigan, but noaa has nothing....
> 
> Chris


Tell me its an april fools joke a few hours early


----------



## Luther

Another cruel April fools joke??


----------



## Glockshot73!

TCLA;1274514 said:


> Another cruel April fools joke??


SOB its a cruel april fools joke, i just saw the APF on the bottom of the post, i was going to be in scramble mode.


----------



## Leisure Time LC

I hope it is


----------



## Stuffdeer

I hope not! Putting the plow to sleep tomorrow


----------



## TheXpress2002

There is a cautious outlook going forward next week. I am not here to say it is or isnt going to happen but it is a very active flow. Any system that does cut up has the potential to crash into the colder air. Again there are no model runs that are consistent more than 3 days out. Some of the high pressure will begin to break down allowing the storms to cut up west of the Appalachians. I am just advising to watch how the systems evolve because it could turn into a last minute situation. After next week everything will be in the clear.


----------



## Lightningllc

IT'S OVER

Starting cleanup's monday and mulch on th 15th!!!!payup


----------



## magnatrac

TheXpress2002;1274612 said:


> There is a cautious outlook going forward next week. I am not here to say it is or isnt going to happen but it is a very active flow. Any system that does cut up has the potential to crash into the colder air. Again there are no model runs that are consistent more than 3 days out. Some of the high pressure will begin to break down allowing the storms to cut up west of the Appalachians. I am just advising to watch how the systems evolve because it could turn into a last minute situation. After next week everything will be in the clear.


 Thanks for keeping an eye out. It wouldn't be the first time we had to deal with winter in april !!!

, shaun


----------



## Lightningllc

Does anyone have any info on a vinyl cutter or vinyl printer, I have to redo all my lettering on all the trucks and trailers and I think I'm just gonna buy my own machine, 

Jim I know you guys have one.


----------



## Green Glacier

TheXpress2002;1274612 said:


> There is a cautious outlook going forward next week. I am not here to say it is or isnt going to happen but it is a very active flow. Any system that does cut up has the potential to crash into the colder air. Again there are no model runs that are consistent more than 3 days out. Some of the high pressure will begin to break down allowing the storms to cut up west of the Appalachians. I am just advising to watch how the systems evolve because it could turn into a last minute situation. After next week everything will be in the clear.


Thank's tor the info Thumbs Up


----------



## Metro Lawn

Lightningllc;1274662 said:


> Does anyone have any info on a vinyl cutter or vinyl printer, I have to redo all my lettering on all the trucks and trailers and I think I'm just gonna buy my own machine,
> 
> Jim I know you guys have one.


Justin, relax.. I have more than enough Metro signage to cover all that stuff We may need some more red paint though.


----------



## Metro Lawn

My new shrub puller and sod carrier....lol


----------



## Luther

Lightningllc;1274662 said:


> Does anyone have any info on a vinyl cutter or vinyl printer.....
> 
> Jim I know you guys have one.


We don't have one Justin. We have a girl who has been doing our vinyl work.

You changing over to Southern Comfort Landscape now?


----------



## Leisure Time LC

TCLA;1274717 said:


> We don't have one Justin. We have a girl who has been doing our vinyl work.
> 
> You changing over to Southern Comfort Landscape now?


Plus I have all mine to re-do


----------



## Lightningllc

No I have 3 trucks that my guy was gonna letter last June but hasn't and I'm getting ticked. It seems like I should do it myself you can buy the cutters cheap and it will cost me more to have the guy letter the 3. I'm gonna buy it and do what I want with one. Lawnpro has their own cutter and mike loves it


----------



## terrapro

Lightningllc;1274662 said:


> Does anyone have any info on a vinyl cutter or vinyl printer, I have to redo all my lettering on all the trucks and trailers and I think I'm just gonna buy my own machine,
> 
> Jim I know you guys have one.





TCLA;1274717 said:


> We don't have one Justin. We have a girl who has been doing our vinyl work.
> 
> You changing over to Southern Comfort Landscape now?





Leisure Time LC;1274731 said:


> Plus I have all mine to re-do


Mike from lawn-pro does mine and ships them to me. He might be to busy right now though, give him a call and see.


----------



## Lightningllc

I don't have to worry anymore I won the lotto. Ya


----------



## terrapro

Lightningllc;1274735 said:


> I don't have to worry anymore I won the lotto. Ya


Good, can I take a loan out with Lightning Bank and Trust?


----------



## Lightningllc

AFL 



I wish


----------



## redskinsfan34

I think I've fallen way behind. I thought Lightening was moving south and selling out to leisure time?


----------



## asps4u

Picked up my new sales call transportation last night...Time for mother nature to crank up the furnace so I can start selling


----------



## Luther

Nice JR!!

Thumbs Up


----------



## alternative

asps4u;1274793 said:


> Picked up my new sales call transportation last night...Time for mother nature to crank up the furnace so I can start selling


Very nice-


----------



## cuttingedge13

Where did you pick it up from? Nevada. It don't look like Inkster Road in the background!


----------



## terrapro

Does anyone really think something is going to happen tonight? I have salt loaded just in case.


----------



## Lightningllc

redskinsfan34;1274756 said:


> I think I've fallen way behind. I thought Lightening was moving south and selling out to leisure time?


Tell scott to cough up some cash


----------



## Lightningllc

Are we gonna get snow


----------



## terrapro

Lightningllc;1275047 said:


> Are we gonna get snow


We might get snow but is it going to stick is my questions?! I What are the lot temps right now?


----------



## snow_man_48045

Doesn't seem to be a lot of moisture with this one. Most looks to be to the south right now :whistling:


----------



## smoore45

Yeah, I don't even have any below freezing temps in the overnight lows for my long term forecast anymore. ITS OVER! :waving:

Thanks again everyone for the support over the winter. The weather reports(XPRESS!) and spotter updates by location are all very helpful. Good luck to you all over the summer!


----------



## procut

Yeah, looking at the forecast I'd say my area is done. I too enjoyed the comrodery and discussions here this winter. Even though I don't post a lot I still usually check in a few times a day. Best of luck to everyone this summer!!


----------



## bigjeeping

Thank you Ryan. Every post of yours was much appreciated. Cheer to warm weather and a beautiful Michigan summer!


----------



## alternative

Salt? Noaa is calling for Rain, Sleet, Snow 1-2" tomorrow. 100% chance.
temps are warm, but ya never know....


----------



## Lightningllc

One more time it's over!!!!!!!)


----------



## michigancutter

looks like the northern counties maybe get some accum. I dont think m59 south will see anything, too warm. Then again this is michigan and anything is possible.


----------



## cuttingedge13

Yep, It's done. I'm going to dump the 2 tons of salt that has been in my hopper since the 11th and put the salters away!


----------



## snow_man_48045

cuttingedge13;1275402 said:


> Yep, It's done. I'm going to dump the 2 tons of salt that has been in my hopper since the 11th and put the salters away!


Now it is sure to snow!:laughing:


----------



## cuttingedge13

That's why I kept it in there. It was cheap insurance to keep it from snowing.


----------



## newhere

Its coming down at my house!! Nothing is sticking yet......


----------



## cuttingedge13

Just rain in Livonia.


----------



## GimmeSnow!!

It's sticking in Burton


----------



## Matson Snow

temps will be in the Upper 40s to low 50s by Midnight......


----------



## Superior L & L

Dropping the blades in flint !


----------



## Stuffdeer

superior l & l;1275519 said:


> dropping the blades in flint !


nice! !!!


----------



## cgrappler135

Superior L & L;1275519 said:


> Dropping the blades in flint !


Serious????


----------



## flykelley

Superior L & L;1275519 said:


> Dropping the blades in flint !


Good Luck Paul, here its a mess up in Flint!

Mike


----------



## ZachXSmith

I bet you get complaints, or not paid if you drop your blades today guys. Gonna be high 40s by midnight... should be all gone by then too. I'm in birch run, just came back from my trip from midland to bay city to Saginaw back home and I saw less than a inch of water/slush.


----------



## 2FAST4U

Came through flint on my way home from the u.p. just about everywhere from flint to mac city was going to be plowing today/night


----------



## snow_man_48045

2FAST4U;1275582 said:


> Came through flint on my way home from the u.p. just about everywhere from flint to mac city was going to be plowing today/night


Fun fun, got 3/4 inch by 69 and 53.
pavement melted off before dark


----------



## Metro Lawn

I am taking my new used Gator and moving to LawnSite for the summer. Se ya next year.


----------



## Superior L & L

I know this has been asked in the past but where do I find weather reports from past months. I need the weather for February 4th. We had a slip and fall and cannot find the report I print out usually


----------



## MrPike

*Hope this helps*

http://www.nohrsc.noaa.gov/nearest/index.html?city=Flint,+MI&county=&l=5&u=e&y=2011&m=2&d=4


----------



## fourspeedfish

TheXpress2002;1274612 said:


> There is a cautious outlook going forward next week. I am not here to say it is or isnt going to happen but it is a very active flow. Any system that does cut up has the potential to crash into the colder air. Again there are no model runs that are consistent more than 3 days out. Some of the high pressure will begin to break down allowing the storms to cut up west of the Appalachians. I am just advising to watch how the systems evolve because it could turn into a last minute situation. After next week everything will be in the clear.


Thank you for all of your time and energy you put in all season long.


----------



## Lightningllc

Like i said it's over


----------



## bigjeeping

Thought some of you might be interested in this. It's a free premium membership to weather underground for 1 year. Just got mine.

http://www.fatwallet.com/coupon-code-deals/weather-underground-one-year-premium-membership-1/


----------



## TheXpress2002

Its alright winter is holding on to its grasp on me. I am already fielding calls for snow removal bids for next year. No joke. 3 of the properties all different HOA's wanting bids due to poor performance.


----------



## redskinsfan34

TheXpress2002;1276203 said:


> Its alright winter is holding on to its grasp on me. I am already fielding calls for snow removal bids for next year. No joke. 3 of the properties all different HOA's wanting bids due to poor performance.


This Winter really hurt some guys. Alot of trucks that weren't well maintained broke under all that stress. Alot of guys just quit and walked away mid-season. Couldn't afford to continue on.


----------



## Green Glacier

TheXpress2002;1276203 said:


> Its alright winter is holding on to its grasp on me. I am already fielding calls for snow removal bids for next year. No joke. 3 of the properties all different HOA's wanting bids due to poor performance.


I thought you got lost havn't seen ya

I had two call's yesterday lawn & snow do to pour performance


----------



## Lightningllc

Same story here, Everyone says bad performance this winter they want a new company to do it all.


We hung on to all of our accounts for this summer guess we did something right (WINNING)


----------



## Five Star Lawn Care LLC

*Truckcraft TC-160 Electric Undertailgate Salt Spreader (Light Damage)*

Here is a 2008 Truckcraft TC-160 Lightning Electric Under-tailgate Salt Spreader....In Like New Condition. PAID $6800.00 for it when my truck was upfitted in 2008. Everything that you need to mount it to your truck and start spreading is included. 
http://www.truckcraft.com/productDetail.asp?id=17&cID= this is a link to Truckcrafts site.

It has given me 2 1/2 seasons of flawless preformance..not even a single issue. It has a huge range of spinner and auger setting so you can customize your spread pattern and rate to meet any condition that you need.

This is made toi last...it not like the cheap Salt Dogg elec spreader that falls apart in a year. Its constructed of all T5 Aluminum with all Stainless Steel hardware and auger. It Weight only 296 pounds...the Salt Dogg weights 575.

This is NOT a tailgate replacement!!!

Damage:
Spreader clipped a pole...Approx $1000.00 in parts are needed to get spreader fully functional agian....I have full parts breakdown of what parts are needed and the cost ascociated. Easy fix for anyone who knows there way around a tool box.

Need to sell this week...im moving into a new shop and do not want to take this as well.

$2500 cash
http://detroit.craigslist.org/wyn/pts/2308518715.html


----------



## 24v6spd

bigjeeping;1276109 said:


> Thought some of you might be interested in this. It's a free premium membership to weather underground for 1 year. Just got mine.
> 
> http://www.fatwallet.com/coupon-code-deals/weather-underground-one-year-premium-membership-1/


Thanks for the info. I love free stuff.


----------



## Glockshot73!

24v6spd;1276473 said:


> Thanks for the info. I love free stuff.


Yes, thank you!


----------



## Tscape

Selling my Meyer CP-8 blade, lift frame, Night Sabre II lights, pistol grip controller, e60 and e45. Call to make an offer.

734-320-4700
Mike


----------



## Luther

What's up Mike...you getting out of the snow biz?


----------



## Tscape

TCLA;1277042 said:


> What's up Mike...you getting out of the snow biz?


I wish, Jim. I'm getting out of Meyer snowplow products.

I'll also take $500 for my Fisher stainless V-box. End of season pricing!!!

If I have to keep this thing all summer, I will doll it up and it will be $1300 then. New drag chain and spinner!

734-320-4700


----------



## Matson Snow

Need this Rain to stop and the Tigers Game to start on Time...Wife and i have to be in Bloomfield by 7:00......Little sisters Wedding Rehersal....Already been told We cant be late..........Express an thoughts or are you already Downtown with your Party hat on.....


----------



## Stuffdeer

Tscape;1277048 said:


> I wish, Jim. I'm getting out of Meyer snowplow products.
> 
> I'll also take $500 for my Fisher stainless V-box. End of season pricing!!!
> 
> If I have to keep this thing all summer, I will doll it up and it will be $1300 then. New drag chain and spinner!
> 
> 734-320-4700


Does it come with a controller???


----------



## Tscape

Sold the vbox. The plow comes with a controller.


----------



## terrapro

Tscape;1277215 said:


> Sold the vbox. The plow comes with a controller.


Darn did you sell it, well guess you snooze you loose. Still have your mount for you just been working like mad. Working all weekend also, maybe I can catch you tomorrow afternoon while its raining.


----------



## Lightningllc

I know a lot of guys selling out after last winter, i have a 8' foot western ultra mount for sale with a ford 2008-2010 mount and wiring.


----------



## BossPlow2010

Lightningllc;1277391 said:


> I know a lot of guys selling out after last winter, i have a 8' foot western ultra mount for sale with a ford 2008-2010 mount and wiring.


I know a lot of guys that owe pepole money. I know some guys will never get that money. I also know someone is going to have a driveway full of snow next winter!


----------



## smoore45

BossPlow2010;1277395 said:


> I know a lot of guys that owe pepole money. I know some guys will never get that money. I also know someone is going to have a driveway full of snow next winter!


Yeah, I hear ya...getting a little frustrated myself. I've been paid for my services in December so far...thats it. :realmad:


----------



## Jeffwich

*Tree guy*

Who is the tree guy that works in oakland country? I went and look back at old post but i cant find him. Hope some people are still here
Thanks Jeff


----------



## flykelley

Jeffwich;1277510 said:


> Who is the tree guy that works in oakland country? I went and look back at old post but i cant find him. Hope some people are still here
> Thanks Jeff


Powers Tree Service.

Mike


----------



## flykelley

Hey guys
Unless John at Metro is now selling Viagra don't open any email you get from him today.

Mike


----------



## Lightningllc

Metro viagra sales, To add a few more.


----------



## firelwn82

Jeffwich;1277510 said:


> Who is the tree guy that works in oakland country? I went and look back at old post but i cant find him. Hope some people are still here
> Thanks Jeff


Yeah Powers Tree. He's out of Clarkston


----------



## brookline

Tscape;1277215 said:


> Sold the vbox. The plow comes with a controller.


Aw man wish I would have saw that sooner. Sweeet deal


----------



## TheXpress2002

The "S" word will be flying on Sunday. Just thank god we are not in Wisconsin and Minnesota


----------



## brookline

TheXpress2002;1277877 said:


> The "S" word will be flying on Sunday. Just thank god we are not in Wisconsin and Minnesota


Should we be thinking of putting salters back in trucks?


----------



## Milwaukee

brookline;1277886 said:


> Should we be thinking of putting salters back in trucks?


All I can say better be prepared.

I hope it melt quick.


----------



## BossPlow2010

It's not even going to stick.


----------



## Green Glacier

hey guy's has anyone heard about the new regulation's on brine


----------



## magnatrac

Green Glacier;1277939 said:


> hey guy's has anyone heard about the new regulation's on brine


Care to share ? I haven't heard myself but it would make sense to have some. I mean shouldn't there me another way for the government to be able to fine/tax the working man if he doesn't walk a fine line :laughing:

, shaun


----------



## Green Glacier

magnatrac;1277951 said:


> Care to share ? I haven't heard myself but it would make sense to have some. I mean shouldn't there me another way for the government to be able to fine/tax the working man if he doesn't walk a fine line :laughing:
> 
> , shaun


I have 5 downloads all the legal mumbo jumbo came from my supplier 
need to be certified keep records time place and amount applied storage 
tanks have to checked


----------



## Green Glacier

1.No discharge can occur until the discharger requests a certificate of coverage on a form approved by the Department and obtains a certificate of coverage authorizing the discharge.

2.Only brine that meets the requirements of R 324.705 (3) of Part*615, as amended, or is from well permitted pursuant to Part 625 of Act 451, may be used for ice control, as a dust suppressant, and soil and road stabilization on land, such as roads, parking lots and other land. 

3.To prevent other contaminants from becoming part of the brine discharge, brine shall be applied with vehicular equipment dedicated to this use or hauling fresh water.

4.Brine shall be applied for dust suppression and soil and road stabilization in accordance with the following criteria: 

a.Brine may be applied to the surface of roads, parking lots, and other land up to four (4) applications each year south of the southern county lines of Mason, Lake, Osceola, Clare, Gladwin, and Arenac Counties. Counties north of this line may apply only three (3) applications per year.

b.Brine may be applied to the surface of roads being used as a detour and on other areas during construction as necessary to control dust up to six (6) applications each year.

c.Brine must be applied to roads and parking areas with equipment described by the term “spreader bar.” This device shall be constructed to deliver a uniform application of brine over a width of at least eight (8) feet. 

d.Brine may be applied at a maximum rate of 1,500 gallons per lane mile of road or 1,250 gallons per acre of land, provided runoff does not occur.

e.Brine shall be applied in a manner to prevent run off.

5.	Brine shall be applied for ice control in accordance with the following criteria:

a.Brine shall be applied only on paved roads or paved parking lots.

b. Brine shall be applied at a maximum rate of 500 gallons per lane mile of road or 400*gallons per acre of land.

c.Brine shall be applied only when the air temperature is above 20º Fahrenheit, unless used for pre-wetting sand or solid salt.

d.Brine must be applied with equipment designed to direct the discharge to the center of the pavement or high sides of curves.


this is some of it


----------



## Green Glacier

I heard it was 1500.00 per year


----------



## TheXpress2002

brookline;1277886 said:


> Should we be thinking of putting salters back in trucks?


No.......Will be just grass areas.


----------



## firelwn82

Green Glacier;1277965 said:


> 1.No discharge can occur until the discharger requests a certificate of coverage on a form approved by the Department and obtains a certificate of coverage authorizing the discharge.


This is absolute BS..... The government is starting to monopolize everything. Communism is or n the horizon for us I believe...... Screw ussmileyflag Im going totymusic or Texas where they will and have always followed there own rules anyway..


----------



## BossPlow2010

firelwn82;1278070 said:


> This is absolute BS..... The government is starting to monopolize everything. Communism is or n the horizon for us I believe...... Screw ussmileyflag Im going totymusic or Texas where they will and have always followed there own rules anyway..


Ya just like George Bush. Since he Is a law obiding citizen.


----------



## firelwn82

BossPlow2010;1278082 said:


> Ya just like George Bush. Since he Is a law obiding citizen.


I'm just tired of the government's control over the American people these days. What happened to working for the people??? Obama doesnt even have to give proof of his birth certificate to become the president???? WTF!!!!


----------



## brookline

TheXpress2002;1277980 said:


> No.......Will be just grass areas.


As always thanks for all you do!!!


----------



## Allor Outdoor

I miss the snow!


----------



## brookline

Allor Outdoor;1278328 said:


> I miss the snow!


Yea X2. Is it winter yet?


----------



## terrapro

Allor Outdoor;1278328 said:


> I miss the snow!





brookline;1278331 said:


> Yea X2. Is it winter yet?


Not me. We just finished my first quarter books and I literally spent more then twice as much as I made, no joke. I am honestly considering claiming unemployment and sitting on my butt for next season.


----------



## cuttingedge13

terrapro;1278362 said:


> Not me. We just finished my first quarter books and I literally spent more then twice as much as I made, no joke. I am honestly considering claiming unemployment and sitting on my butt for next season.


How could you not make any money doing snow removal this year? We broke records for snow accumulation! This year should be the benchmark for for all future bidding.


----------



## Milwaukee

cuttingedge13;1278404 said:


> How could you not make any money doing snow removal this year? We broke records for snow accumulation! This year should be the benchmark for for all future bidding.


Too many breakdown that is hard on everybody.


----------



## terrapro

cuttingedge13;1278404 said:


> How could you not make any money doing snow removal this year? We broke records for snow accumulation! This year should be the benchmark for for all future bidding.


Don't know what to tell you, I am not exactly happy about it I guess I can tell you that. Seasonals probably gave me a big hit which is not expected because I bid high and sign high. After payroll, material, gas...etc money still came out of MY pocket. Way to many break downs I guess. Ended up just sending one truck to the junkyard after stripping it clean of parts of worth then just barely limped throught the last few storms.


----------



## Lightningllc

I hate novi!!!!!!


----------



## terrapro

Lightningllc;1278420 said:


> I hate novi!!!!!!


Me too! Hey I have a pic for you Justin, my bro is working on it for you. I will post it up when he is done


----------



## Tscape

Lightningllc;1278420 said:


> I hate novi!!!!!!


I don't hate cops, I just like it better when they are not around.

But seriously, are you just plain against law and order? Are you for guys driving around that are not in compliance; no signage, no mudflaps, oversize tires...you know all the stuff that you and I have to stay on top of? Oh wait, you drive a loader on the street without proper permits, but think you should be given a free pass because it is snowing. Perhaps you should just educate yourself on commercial vehicle compliance and go back to thinking the police are there to serve and protect.


----------



## cuttingedge13

Tscape;1278523 said:


> I don't hate cops, I just like it better when they are not around.
> 
> But seriously, are you just plain against law and order? Are you for guys driving around that are not in compliance; no signage, no mudflaps, oversize tires...you know all the stuff that you and I have to stay on top of? Oh wait, you drive a loader on the street without proper permits, but think you should be given a free pass because it is snowing. Perhaps you should just educate yourself on commercial vehicle compliance and go back to thinking the police are there to serve and protect.


I agree with enforcement of the law. I just don't agree with the city's motivation, revenue!  I feel like they are there just to tax and collect, instead of protect and serve.


----------



## Tscape

cuttingedge13;1278536 said:


> I agree with enforcement of the law. I just don't agree with the city's motivation, revenue! I feel like they are there just to tax and collect, instead of protect and serve.


That may or may not be true. But, if you know you are headed into a battle (you vs.cops), you know you have to arm yourself. The weapon here is knowledge. A cop will respect that and you'll make out a lot better that way. These guys that are asking if oversize tires are a problem, or assume you can operate a loader on the road are begging to be bent over. To hear them complain is painful.


----------



## MikeLawnSnowLLC

Hey guy's just found out I'm getting sued for apparent damage to an asphalt parking lot that I only plowed for the month of february. When I took it over from another contractor. Is there anything I need to do to have all my ducks in a row?


----------



## Luther

What does your contract with them say about this....anything? They requested you to plow their lot using plows, right?

If so, you were doing exactly what they asked of you.

Your position should be that you are not responsible for the integrity of their pavement while performing your work.

They're looking for a chump to screw.....don't be their chump.


----------



## MikeLawnSnowLLC

Yea well I picked up the job in Feb. he said he wasn't happy with the contractor he had so I took the job on. Obviously we had a hellish Feb. so March 17th I go to collect a check and it was only for 425.00 he owed like 1300.00 thats when he said he wasn't paying the rest because I damaged the asphalt. I went and took pictures of his parking lot and the parking lot next door that Ive been doing for 4 years so when i go to small claims i can show the judge this damage doesnt happen from one month of plowing.


----------



## brookline

MikeLawnSnowLLC;1278598 said:


> Yea well I picked up the job in Feb. he said he wasn't happy with the contractor he had so I took the job on. Obviously we had a hellish Feb. so March 17th I go to collect a check and it was only for 425.00 he owed like 1300.00 thats when he said he wasn't paying the rest because I damaged the asphalt. I went and took pictures of his parking lot and the parking lot next door that Ive been doing for 4 years so when i go to small claims i can show the judge this damage doesnt happen from one month of plowing.


I always make sure to put in there that they will be responsible for any attorney and courts costs to collect the overdue payments. I would reiterate to them just how much that could balloon to once they loose the claim about the asphalt. Once they see how high risk it would be they may just decide its not worth the risk of paying such a higher expense


----------



## Matson Snow

Tscape;1278544 said:


> That may or may not be true. But, if you know you are headed into a battle (you vs.cops), you know you have to arm yourself. The weapon here is knowledge. A cop will respect that and you'll make out a lot better that way. These guys that are asking if oversize tires are a problem, or assume you can operate a loader on the road are begging to be bent over. To hear them complain is painful.


Could not agree more....If you run equipment that is Clean well maintained with all the proper signage..You will have little problems with the Police....Run within the Law...Know the Law...Bald tires, Fenders Flapping and Signs on your truck writtin in Sharpie are gonna get noticed......


----------



## Lightningllc

Tscape;1278523 said:


> I don't hate cops, I just like it better when they are not around.
> 
> But seriously, are you just plain against law and order? Are you for guys driving around that are not in compliance; no signage, no mudflaps, oversize tires...you know all the stuff that you and I have to stay on top of? Oh wait, you drive a loader on the street without proper permits, but think you should be given a free pass because it is snowing. Perhaps you should just educate yourself on commercial vehicle compliance and go back to thinking the police are there to serve and protect.


Well u live and learn, but we had strobes and hazards on and we went 4 blocks in snowmaggion. No novi is pulling everyone over and writing their own rule book it's going on a year now and I have had dealings with them, you will get a ticket every time no matter what he will find something. Trust me!!!!!!!!! I watched him pull this guy over, he locked the brakes up and pulled a u turn passed 5 cars to get him. We tie our mowers down with 2 straps front-back. He wants all 4 points tied down. Seriously it's a money deal and the ladies at the court told me it's a money deal and the cops don't even know what their writing tickets for sometimes, their instructed to write tickets, and if you go to court they will waive all points if you pay the fine.


----------



## Lightningllc

You could have a truck off the showroom for, slap lettering on it. And they will pull you over and ticket you for something.


----------



## Matson Snow

Lightningllc;1278671 said:


> Well u live and learn, but we had strobes and hazards on and we went 4 blocks in snowmaggion. No novi is pulling everyone over and writing their own rule book it's going on a year now and I have had dealings with them, you will get a ticket every time no matter what he will find something. Trust me!!!!!!!!! I watched him pull this guy over, he locked the brakes up and pulled a u turn passed 5 cars to get him. We tie our mowers down with 2 straps front-back. He wants all 4 points tied down. Seriously it's a money deal and the ladies at the court told me it's a money deal and the cops don't even know what their writing tickets for sometimes, their instructed to write tickets, and if you go to court they will waive all points if you pay the fine.


I agree a 100%....They pull you over...You are getting a Ticket.....The Company i work for has a Redi-Mix plant on Grand River Near Beck......Mixers, Gravel trains, Cement Bulkers in and out all day long.....Not one Ticket for anything from Novi.....Landscapers are easy pickings for The Police......


----------



## brookline

Lightningllc;1278671 said:


> Well u live and learn, but we had strobes and hazards on and we went 4 blocks in snowmaggion. No novi is pulling everyone over and writing their own rule book it's going on a year now and I have had dealings with them, you will get a ticket every time no matter what he will find something. Trust me!!!!!!!!! I watched him pull this guy over, he locked the brakes up and pulled a u turn passed 5 cars to get him. We tie our mowers down with 2 straps front-back. He wants all 4 points tied down. Seriously it's a money deal and the ladies at the court told me it's a money deal and the cops don't even know what their writing tickets for sometimes, their instructed to write tickets, and if you go to court they will waive all points if you pay the fine.


Pretty much like that everywhere. The big thing now is no matter what they right you for even regular passenger cars they say if you go to court they will lower it to impeding traffic. No points fines are about $125 but the kicker is they keep all the money from the ticket whereas the state gets a cut if its a moving violation that results in points. I also had to get a business license for my home because I park one truck there and have mail delivered there. Money grab plain and simple.


----------



## Lightningllc

I just feel like we as business owners are getting screwed on everything, Fuel, Insurance, Fines, Repairs, Taxs.

It just seems like we are making less every year, I raised our lawn maintenance prices 5-10% now cost's are getting higher daily and the increase is getting eatin up.


I just wish their was some kinda break for us, If its not the law getting us it's customers not paying, I'm still sitting on alot of outstanding balances and i'm calling daily to get paid!!!!


I just seen the new prices for the exmark belts, I remember paying $20 a belt back in the day now their $60 + a belt.


Sorry for the rant just sick of fuel prices.


----------



## VIPHGM

MikeLawnSnowLLC;1278598 said:


> Yea well I picked up the job in Feb. he said he wasn't happy with the contractor he had so I took the job on. Obviously we had a hellish Feb. so March 17th I go to collect a check and it was only for 425.00 he owed like 1300.00 thats when he said he wasn't paying the rest because I damaged the asphalt. I went and took pictures of his parking lot and the parking lot next door that Ive been doing for 4 years so when i go to small claims i can show the judge this damage doesnt happen from one month of plowing.


GO to GOOGLE Maps... and see if there is a street view of the property and zoom in on the lot to see if there was any fractures to the parking lot.... then save those pictures and use that in court...


----------



## Milwaukee

Got this from my friend up North.


----------



## Matson Snow

Lightningllc;1278689 said:


> I just feel like we as business owners are getting screwed on everything, Fuel, Insurance, Fines, Repairs, Taxs.
> 
> It just seems like we are making less every year, I raised our lawn maintenance prices 5-10% now cost's are getting higher daily and the increase is getting eatin up.
> 
> I just wish their was some kinda break for us, If its not the law getting us it's customers not paying, I'm still sitting on alot of outstanding balances and i'm calling daily to get paid!!!!
> 
> I just seen the new prices for the exmark belts, I remember paying $20 a belt back in the day now their $60 + a belt.
> 
> Sorry for the rant just sick of fuel prices.


Gotta get it off your Chest.......I agree..The costs are Skyrocketing and your Not making any more money on jobs......Im seeing those Brown and Tan Ford F450s Everywhere....Every mall i go past i see a Brickman Truck in the Lot....


----------



## Milwaukee

Matson Snow;1278719 said:


> Gotta get it off your Chest.......I agree..The costs are Skyrocketing and your Not making any more money on jobs......Im seeing those Brown and Tan Ford F450s Everywhere....Every mall i go past i see a Brickman Truck in the Lot....


I see them in brand new Ranger with same color down I75 near Woodhaven. By way Ranger register in Ohio and come here for estimating.


----------



## Lightningllc

Brick man took jobs from us for half of what we do them for.


----------



## Green Glacier

Lightningllc;1278726 said:


> Brick man took jobs from us for half of what we do them for.


Ya they took three from us for half price


----------



## Green Glacier

I am ready for snow now come on winter


----------



## Lightningllc

I never thought I would say this. I'm ready for winter again, I will never complain about winter again.


----------



## Stuffdeer

Lightningllc;1278918 said:


> I never thought I would say this. I'm ready for winter again, I will never complain about winter again.


Until the first snow we have, right?

Haha, just messing around.


----------



## Lightningllc

Stuffdeer;1278922 said:


> Until the first snow we have, right?
> 
> Haha, just messing around.


This spring is a pain. Bidding snow for next year and knowing salts going up because of fuel and where do you bid knowing we might hit $5 a gallon. So I'm bidding based on $4.75 a gallon


----------



## brookline

BDubs in Southgate if anyone is interested.


----------



## Milwaukee

brookline;1279036 said:


> BDubs in Southgate if anyone is interested.


We was plan have lunch this week with Stuffdeer and P&M Landscaping


----------



## TheXpress2002

This is not a joke.

1-2 inches of snow tonight. Some areas south of 94 could see some heavy bursts


----------



## Lightningllc

Contracts expired April 15th. Not gonna worry


----------



## TheXpress2002

Long term...

Big changes to the forecast tonight into monday.

Colder air is making good inroads across the great lakes
region...supporting some wet snow flakes mixing in across parts of
southeast michigan. The 00z raob out of green bay tells the
story...-7 c at 850 mb...with a northwest wind of 50 knots. This
cold air will become established over southern lower michigan
today...with 850 mb temps settling in the negative mid to upper
single numbers. This will make for an interesting forecast
tonight...as strong shortwave seen advancing through the pacific
northwest at the present time...zips along to the east. Tremendous
mid level fgen response anticipated as surface frontal boundary
remains draped across the ohio valley. The big question is...which
layer will be most active. Both nam/gfs are indicating intense lift
between 700-500 mb working through the cwa during the early morning
commute...with qpf totals slightly greater than half an inch along
and south of ann arbor-detroit line...with gfs even indicating the
half inch qpf line sneaking north of eight mile. Thermal profiles
suggest all snow. Obviously...this is concerning due to the timing
which will be during the morning commute...and because of the
intensity...all of the precipitation falling in what looks to be a
6 hr window. Specific humidity seen at the 700 mb level is close
to 4 g/kg along the southern michigan border...so moisture is
certainly more than adequate with the intense lift advertised.

A look to the regional gem and ukmet shows the 850/700 mb fronts a
bit more vertically stacked...and thus majority of the action and
qpf is along and south of the southern michigan border...with
amounts about half of the american suite. A look at the wrf out of
millersville university also shows the max qpf just south of the
border...and preference is with this solution...as the low level jet
over missouri is quickly veering to a more westerly component
between 00-06z monday. Even so...it does appear accumulating snow
will occur along and south of ann arbor-detroit line...with pops and
amounts quickly tapering off and shutting down as one heads north.
Forecasting up to 2 inches along the i-94 corridor...quickly
tapering off north...with 2 to 4 inches toward the ohio border.
Thermal profiles near the ohio border are marginal for all
snow...and concerns for some rain mixing in cutting down
accumulations...in addition to compaction due to the wet snow. The
lift and subsequent precipitation looks to be pretty much over by
15z monday. Didn`t particularly like seeing the 00z european
solution...which indicates quarter of an inch to 4 tenths of inch of
qpf from the ohio border up to the i-69 corridor. However...thinking
is this is too broad brushed...as intense lift will lead to more
focused banding...mostly confined close to the 850 mb fgen.


----------



## Luther

Lightningllc;1279094 said:


> Contracts expired April 15th. Not gonna worry


You can't leave them high and dry. They're counting on you.

Remember........



Lightningllc;1278918 said:


> I never thought I would say this. I'm ready for winter again, *I will never complain about winter again.*


----------



## Lightningllc

Jim nothings gonna stick and let alone cOntrats expired, that's all I'm saying. Jim sleep good tonight. I am turning sprinklers systems on tomorrow. Winter just can't let go this year.


----------



## Lightningllc

If we had snow stick. We still have one salter left on a truck. And would love to spread salt.


----------



## Luther

You're a liar. :laughing::laughing:

You want to deal with this as much as I want to deal with this.

Which is NOT AT ALL.


----------



## alternative

TCLA;1279103 said:


> You're a liar. :laughing::laughing:
> 
> You want to deal with this as much as I want to deal with this.
> 
> Which is NOT AT ALL.


Think it will stick to grass areas which will be a mess...accumulating on concrete? Don't know about that


----------



## Luther

It just happened in Minnesota yesterday...it can happen here tonight/tomorrow.


----------



## TheXpress2002

It WILL accumulate on pavement surfaces south of 96

http://wxcaster4.com/nam/CONUS1_ETA212_SFC_ACCUMSNOWFALL-KUCHERA_84HR.gif


----------



## Lightningllc

Jim I'm so excited I can't wait. Vans still loaded with icemelt and spreaders, 5 yard dump truck still has salter on, bring it on. Only problem is the outstanding balances on some of these Accts I really don't want to get further in the hole with them.


----------



## Lightningllc

Gonna be one late spring. Contracts are coming in daily I guess we will never get cleanups done


----------



## terrapro

TheXpress2002;1279120 said:


> It WILL accumulate on pavement surfaces south of 96
> 
> http://wxcaster4.com/nam/CONUS1_ETA212_SFC_ACCUMSNOWFALL-KUCHERA_84HR.gif


That is rediculous. I hate MI sometimes...how the heck do you get ahold of the general managers on a Sunday of the contracts that have expired?!

Plows are packed away should we even bother or just plan to salt?


----------



## smoore45

Lightningllc;1279121 said:


> Jim I'm so excited I can't wait. Vans still loaded with icemelt and spreaders, 5 yard dump truck still has salter on, bring it on. Only problem is the outstanding balances on some of these Accts I really don't want to get further in the hole with them.


Actually, I hope we do get some snow/ice. My accounts are also expired and past due on payment. Hopefully it will give them some motivation to pay me just to insure that I do show up....

Thanks for the heads up again Express, I wasn't even watching the weather as of late.


----------



## alternative

TheXpress2002;1279120 said:


> It WILL accumulate on pavement surfaces south of 96
> 
> http://wxcaster4.com/nam/CONUS1_ETA212_SFC_ACCUMSNOWFALL-KUCHERA_84HR.gif


but temps up to high 40's in afternoon, will be lots of Pizzed off customers if plowed..tough call


----------



## Luther

smoore45;1279131 said:


> Hopefully it will give them some motivation to pay me just to insure that I do show up.....


How is this going to happen in the next few hours for you?

I doubt I could get a hold of all these people for out of contract approvals. 

You know they'll shoot you if you don't show.

We're not just landlubbers either.....we have several parking structure decks, helix's and ramps that don't really care what the ground temps might be.


----------



## Green Glacier

TCLA;1279141 said:


> How is this going to happen in the next few hours for you?
> 
> I doubt I could get a hold of all these people for out of contract approvals.
> 
> You know they'll shoot you if you don't show.
> 
> We're not just landlubbers either.....we have several parking structure decks, helix's and ramps that don't really care what the ground temps might be.


I was thinking the same thing sunday trying to get a hold of costumers is going to be fun 
but on the other hand the all inclusive have to pay per push payup


----------



## smoore45

TCLA;1279141 said:


> How is this going to happen in the next few hours for you?
> 
> I doubt I could get a hold of all these people for out of contract approvals.
> 
> You know they'll shoot you if you don't show.
> 
> We're not just landlubbers either.....we have several parking structure decks, helix's and ramps that don't really care what the ground temps might be.


It will hopefully force phone calls that have otherwise been elusive....I'm not expecting checks to materialize magically on a Sunday...


----------



## Superior L & L

If we get anything we would for sure take care of our customers without phone calls being made to them. Now the people who we lost to other contractors this spring may be another issue. Our 12 month contracts expire April one. We lost a couple of decent accounts to guys bidding 25-30% less than us. It would be interesting to see if there new contractor takes care of them.


----------



## Superior L & L

I remember getting 3-4" of heavy wet snow at the very end of April about 5-6 years back. We had done a ton of landscaping then had to remount plows.


----------



## alternative

This is just gonna further delay cleanups, lawn routes, everything...
Even if it just sticks to the grass areas..
Who was planning on starting thier routes this week? lol

I hope express is right and it stays south of 96


----------



## VIPHGM

Should be interesting.... ill be putting the salt spreaders back in this evening just to be on the safe side...


----------



## Stuffdeer

alternative;1279167 said:


> This is just gonna further delay cleanups, lawn routes, everything...
> Even if it just sticks to the grass areas..
> Who was planning on starting thier routes this week? lol
> 
> I hope express is right and it stays south of 96


Well,

I wanted to start partial routes this week. I wonder if I put a plow on the front of my Z's if I can still cut lawns.


----------



## Outdoor Pros

WTF. You gotta love Michigan. I guess it's better than tornados, hurricanes, earthquakes, tsunami's and wild fires...


----------



## brookline

I was going to start tomorrow as well. I am only missing one payment and its a doosy so they will have to pay up or be SOL


----------



## Lightningllc

Went on weather channel their saying 1-2 tonight and 1" tomorrow. Seriously snow guys on April 18 I havent salted this late in years. But I'm ready, let's do this.


----------



## TheXpress2002

Earlier link refreshed


----------



## alternative

TheXpress2002;1279214 said:


> Earlier link refreshed


what does that mean..more or less? 
none of the weather sites are in any agreement...one says rain, other snow, other nothing- I dont thing anyone knows whats goin on.


----------



## TheXpress2002

Hard to answer questions, in Naples slightly freaking out. Also looking at things on a 4 inch screen. Continue to refresh above link


----------



## alternative

TheXpress2002;1279239 said:


> Hard to answer questions, in Naples slightly freaking out. Also looking at things on a 4 inch screen. Continue to refresh above link


Youre in FL? Damn, i guess you would be a bit stressed out looking at the radars.
Thanks for the updates~


----------



## michigancutter

SNowing by me right now. Not sticking but comming sideways pretty good. Was suppose to start cutting tomorrow, looks like thats not happening. lol


----------



## magnatrac

Hey if you guys need to sell some junk the american pickers are in town. We were leaving bass pro last night and my wife looked at the holiday inn parking lot and said hey the pickers van is there. I said no thats just a sprinter. She insisted so I pulled into the sto jewelry store on the corner and walked across the field and sure enough it was their van. It has cameras mounted all over the inside for their comintary while driving. My brother knows someone that works and the hotel and said that their whole crew has 15 rooms. Kind of a neat supriese to see, not something you bump into everyday !!!

, shaun


----------



## TheXpress2002

Wwa issued


----------



## Green Glacier

TheXpress2002;1279279 said:


> Wwa issued


yep seen that thanks for up date


----------



## eatonpaving

*dam snow*

i knew it just when i put everything away it gonna snow again....BUT THATS WHY I PUT IT AWAY......i need the money. BRING IT ON.


----------



## TGS Inc.

Winter will not let go of us!!! 2-5".....Just in time for the Monday morning rush! Oh the joy.....


----------



## TheXpress2002

Hardest to be hit....Wayne, Washtenaw, southern Livingston, southern Oakland. QPF shows .5 inch of liquid (usually 6-10 inches). Taking surface temps into consideration and with snowfall rates, that area should easily see 3-5 inches. Areas south and north will be 1-3 / 2-4 inches

HEAVY snow begins around 3am through 9am

Temps at 32 degrees


----------



## alternative

This whole week is screwed----Snow and Rain all week!


----------



## superiorsnowrem

the news is saying its gonna melt in the afternoon, whats your thoughts


----------



## superiorsnowrem

r we really going to be plowing, i know this is michigan but I find it hard to believe


----------



## TheXpress2002

http://wxcaster.com/gis-gfs-snow-overlays.php3?STATIONID=DTX


----------



## michigancutter

Thats Crazy Man!! Well looks like ill be putting the plow on tonight.lol dont hink will need salt, with ground temps being quite warm. Any thoughts??


----------



## Milwaukee

Wind is blow HARD West If you drive from Monroe to Flat Rock on Telegraph.

Temp I look it still 55oF 


50% chance snow or none


----------



## bigjeeping

You guys are all pretty smart (or so it seems). Maybe you can help me figure this out. I have a box truck with a deck height of 41". I want a beaver tail and ramp off the back. How long of a total decline do I need to allow a mower to clear the top angle?

I scoured the internet and found a couple places stating that ramps should be at a 12-15 degree angle.

At 15 degrees I would need a total decline of 13 feet. http://www.csgnetwork.com/righttricalc.html (right triangle calculator)

That seems too long. Can anyone vouch that 12-15 degrees is legit? I took physics years ago.


----------



## newhere

Brother this is a snow emergency, no time for box trucks and angles. (Lawnsite has a few guys that could give you pictures and measurements of their trucks)


----------



## Bigrd1

There's a reason my plow is still out!! Bring it on Michigan!!!


----------



## terrapro

TheXpress2002;1279326 said:


> http://wxcaster.com/gis-gfs-snow-overlays.php3?STATIONID=DTX


Is the timing still the same on this? Starts at 3am but probably doesn't need attention till 5ish


----------



## TheXpress2002

terrapro;1279345 said:


> Is the timing still the same on this? Starts at 3am but probably doesn't need attention till 5ish


Snow starts around 3am Heaviest of 1-2" per hour (falling) begins around 6am.


----------



## P&M Landscaping

TheXpress2002;1279349 said:


> Snow starts around 3am Heaviest of 1-2" per hour (falling) begins around 6am.


Mike, we better head up and dig our back out....


----------



## Luther

TheXpress2002;1279239 said:


> Hard to answer questions, in Naples slightly freaking out.


I bet you are if that's where you're at. 

Couldn't be worse timing either...

Just when I got sucked in thinking it's over.


----------



## Stuffdeer

P&M Landscaping;1279354 said:


> Mike, we better head up and dig our back out....


When we have two inches plus on the ground I will...

Accuweather is still calling for 1.5" of rain.


----------



## TheXpress2002

Yes my ass is in Naples. Already through one battery and a bottle of TUMS today. Guys assuring me plows are back on and ready to go.


----------



## Milwaukee

I HOPE IT RAIN not snow.


----------



## TGS Inc.

Channel 2 saying 1-2" on grassy surfaces, 4 is saying 2-4" on ground....The more rain at the onset the better (or worse if you still want that last, last, last plow in!)...


----------



## terrapro

Whatever happens, just finished mounting plows and loading salt and shovels.


----------



## Lightningllc

Plows are still off and sitting, I'm not worried, just watching storage wars


----------



## terrapro

Lightningllc;1279385 said:


> Plows are still off and sitting, I'm not worried, just watching storage wars


I will text you if anything is going down out here in the morning.


----------



## Green Glacier

just put all our plows & spreaders on
were ready bring it


----------



## Lightningllc

Thanks cole. But nothing is gonna stick. It will melt ground temps are 43 and air temp is too warm.


----------



## Superior L & L

Green Glacier;1279401 said:


> just put all our plows & spreaders on
> were ready bring it


Where r u located?
If need be I could mount some plows real quick.


----------



## Superior L & L

Lightningllc;1279404 said:


> Thanks cole. But nothing is gonna stick. It will melt ground temps are 43 and air temp is too warm.


If it comes down fast enough it will. Ever spring storm people say this and they are right most times, but not every time. Either way it will put a slow down on mowing and landscaping.

Plowsite has never seen this much traffic in April


----------



## Luther

TheXpress2002;1279363 said:


> Yes my ass is in Naples.


Nice area......real nice if you're 70 & rich. My wife does the books for Waterside Mall.

Been there?


----------



## terrapro

Lightningllc;1279404 said:


> Thanks cole. But nothing is gonna stick. It will melt ground temps are 43 and air temp is too warm.


Fine, I will text you at 3am anyway just so I am not the only one up then


----------



## Lightningllc

Cole sounds good I will be up grinding my teeth maybe. Sleep sounds good though


----------



## TheXpress2002

TCLA;1279410 said:


> Nice area......real nice if you're 70 & rich. My wife does the books for Waterside Mall.
> 
> Been there?


Yes, many times. Nothing better than watching people walk on the outdoor tile after a rain storm.

Talk about slip and fall liability.....lol


----------



## Lightningllc

Aj u blowing up my phone. My kids we're sleeping in my arms.


----------



## Allor Outdoor

If anyone is on need of salt in the Walled Lake/Commerce area feel free to call me at 248-930-4526

--Brian


----------



## brookline

Plow and salters all on and just about ready. So glad I got the other truck now so if it is over quick I can still get some other stuff done.


----------



## Stuffdeer

36 in Southgate. Just to the west of us right now, nothing happening yet.


----------



## terrapro

Nothing here


----------



## wseal

nothing in jackson yet.


----------



## TGS Inc.

Nothing in Dearborn, I'm betting we have wet roads and no snow (snow on grass, etc.)


----------



## Green Glacier

Nothing in ann arbor


----------



## Glockshot73!

Nothing in tampa


----------



## Snowgeek

Nothing in Prague


----------



## alternative

it is too warm but nooa is still saying 2-4"


----------



## TGS Inc.

Starting to snow in Dearborn


----------



## Lightningllc

Just started to stick in brighton


----------



## terrapro

Just a dusting on grass and vehicles here in Howell


----------



## TGS Inc.

Nothing sticking in Dearborn / Taylor area. Off and on snow showers...Everythings just wet...


----------



## wseal

grass is white in jackson, but asphalt is melting the snow


----------



## Lightningllc

Oakland county just salted the streets in south Lyon, dude what a waste of tax dollars they claim they went over budget if so save the salt til next year


----------



## terrapro

Sorry guys I think we would need a miracle for this to stick and accumulate. By 11 it will be 34deg and rising plus a drop in precip % and declines from there. Probably have a better chance to salt tonight.

What is the ground temp Justin?


----------



## TGS Inc.

terrapro;1279510 said:


> Sorry guys I think we would need a miracle for this to stick and accumulate. By 11 it will be 34deg and rising plus a drop in precip % and declines from there. Probably have a better chance to salt tonight.


I agree!!!!!


----------



## redskinsfan34

Oh look!! Pretty white grass! It's gonna reaaly have to come down hard to stick. The ground is too warm. Supposedly turning to rain later.


----------



## michigancutter

Well its sticking by me. Have about a half inch on the ground now and comming down ata good clip.


----------



## TGS Inc.

michigancutter;1279519 said:


> Well its sticking by me. Have about a half inch on the ground now and comming down ata good clip.


Where are you??


----------



## alternative

Slowly starting to stick on eastside... it should all melt off during the day with temps up above freezing. I truly hope we dont have to plow this stuff...it will be chaos.


----------



## snow_man_48045

alternative;1279521 said:


> Slowly starting to stick on eastside... it should all melt off during the day with temps up above freezing. I truly hope we dont have to plow this stuff...it will be chaos.


Sticking out here north of 32 mile and van **** area. But temps going up, 1.5 degree in last hour. Let err melt not going out unless we get calls. Contracts over April 15th......


----------



## newhere

I was just on 23 north or 96 and it was all white completely covered in snow.


----------



## michigancutter

TGS Inc.;1279520 said:


> Where are you??


North chesterfield/Richmond area. Now i have about 1.5 on the cement areas, grass has 2".
Hope i dont get any calls, i dont even have a plow on a truck. Was planing on doind a small landscape job this morning. Hell i have a ton of lava rock in one of my trucks.lol


----------



## ZachXSmith

I got almost 2 inchs in the Davison/lapeer area.


----------



## Greenstar lawn

michigancutter;1279542 said:


> North chesterfield/Richmond area. Now i have about 1.5 on the cement areas, grass has 2".
> Hope i dont get any calls, i dont even have a plow on a truck. Was planing on doind a small landscape job this morning. Hell i have a ton of lava rock in one of my trucks.lol


I still have half a pallet of sod in my truck. Its just starting to stick to the pavement in my neck of the woods


----------



## TGS Inc.

Ann Arbor web cam downtown looks like a slight sloppy accumulation on sidewalks...:-(


----------



## snow_man_48045

I think we will be ok temps up 3 degrees here in last hour. Now above freezing I am sure it will melt away this afternoon....


----------



## Leisure Time LC

Just pavement wet here in Canton at the shop. I am not doing anything unless someone calls


----------



## P&M Landscaping

Leisure Time LC;1279562 said:


> Just pavement wet here in Canton at the shop. I am not doing anything unless someone calls


AJ sent me this picture from his vacation, he said he misses you Scott


----------



## Leisure Time LC

P&M Landscaping;1279735 said:


> AJ sent me this picture from his vacation, he said he misses you Scott


I am sure he does. My vacation starts the 29th and I cannot wait.


----------



## Lightningllc

Ya aj called me the other nite and woke up my sick daughter that took me a hour to put to sleep. Pissed


----------



## cuttingedge13

All these rain / snow days are starting to feel like a permanent vacation.


----------



## Leisure Time LC

cuttingedge13;1279763 said:


> All these rain / snow days are starting to feel like a permanent vacation.


Looks like we are not going to get anything done this week either :crying::crying:


----------



## redskinsfan34

Last night I was flipping thru my invoices from last year (since I've got nothing better to do!). I'd already mowed twice by this time last year. :realmad:


----------



## 2FAST4U

My vacation starts tomorrow, a week of fly fishing in Montana. Can't wait!!!!! My guys are going to have fun in this rain while I'm gone.


----------



## brookline

So sick of the rain! I need to get stuff done...


----------



## ChaseCreekSnow

More stuff for sale guys...Western ultra/unimount truck side setup for 99-04 super duty 250,350,450,550 trucks.
Comes with - unimount to ultramount adapter.
ultramount frame mounts.
complete isolation style wiring
no controller or plow available. 
You can use either the ultra or unimount with this setup!!!! 3 plug style. 
700 bucks! Still on truck so i would have to remove it.
compare at $1,179 from cpw or the like. only a few years old. receipts for it somewhere...lol. Thanks!

Also for sale is the truck its attached to...03 f250 superduty. 7.3 powerstroke. lariat. 13,500. 248 - 755 - 4135

PLEASE CALL, I NEVER COME ON THESE FORUMS THESE DAYS!!!!!!!


----------



## Matson Snow

P&M Landscaping;1279735 said:


> AJ sent me this picture from his vacation, he said he misses you Scott


Whats he on Vacation From.......The Tough life he is leading?????......


----------



## Leisure Time LC

Matson Snow;1279844 said:


> Whats he on Vacation From.......The Tough life he is leading?????......


:laughing::laughing::laughing

I am headed to the Western Carribean cruise for a week on the 29th..


----------



## brookline

Im sick of chasing money from a sidewalk crew subcontract. I paid my guys out of my pocket because ITS THE RIGHT THING TO DO! I am a small operation one truck and a sidewalk crew. This guys has six trucks and many accounts and is constantly on here begging for help during storms because he is always breaking stuff and short. I actually pulled my truck early from the GOOD contractor I do work for because I felt bad and deided to help out. I've had to cancel contracts because I couldn't buy the new equipment needed to be able to perform the work. Im an honest person and professional and have been biting my tongue since February. I try to help everyone when I can and some on here can attest to that. If I don't have my money in 24hrs the kid gloves are off.


----------



## Luther

He still hasn't paid you Joe?!?!

Unfrikinbelievable. :realmad:

I can vouch for your honesty, and you have been holding your tongue like a gentleman and a professional.

I'll do your irrigation work...don't give it to that idiot.


----------



## brookline

Nope he sure hasn't. Gave me a little taste three weeks ago and was supposed to get the rest within a week. Now im being avoided and told he doesn't have time to meet up because he's has been so busy with work. Good hes making money so then he has it for me right? Last 4 days no answer to calls or texts. I appreciate it Jim! I know it is way out of your area. I have a meeting set up with Apex systems and A-1 sprinklers so we will see how it goes. If anyone has heard of or worked with them let me know. Thanks for being a good contractor to work for Jim! The sidewalk crew will be all yours next season for sure.


----------



## P&M Landscaping

brookline;1279924 said:


> Nope he sure hasn't. Gave me a little taste three weeks ago and was supposed to get the rest within a week. Now im being avoided and told he doesn't have time to meet up because he's has been so busy with work. Good hes making money so then he has it for me right? Last 4 days no answer to calls or texts. I appreciate it Jim! I know it is way out of your area. I have a meeting set up with Apex systems and A-1 sprinklers so we will see how it goes. If anyone has heard of or worked with them let me know. Thanks for being a good contractor to work for Jim! The sidewalk crew will be all yours next season for sure.


Forgot to mention, A-1 is a great company, I know Dan K does a lot of work with him.


----------



## Lightningllc

Glad I pay all my subs and employees first, Now when is all my business's gonna pay me!!!

I am sick of waiting myself, Winter is my income!!!


----------



## Matson Snow

TCLA;1279914 said:


> He still hasn't paid you Joe?!?!
> 
> Unfrikinbelievable. :realmad:
> 
> I can vouch for your honesty, and *you have been holding your tongue like a gentleman and a professional.*I'll do your irrigation work...don't give it to that idiot.


Burn that Bridge...I say Burn it....:laughing:....Out Him......Sounds like another case of a Big Shooter wanna be that got bit in the ass by this Winter....Sorry to hear this Joe...

As far as TCLA doing your irrigation work......I dont think he Knows where Downriver is...:laughing:....


----------



## thandrinos

just putting it out there..i dont know if evergreen exteriors out of clinton township subs any landscaping work out but they r still slow rolling us on paying subs for plowing..


----------



## M & D LAWN

They are the company that bid snow removal for City of Dearborn public parking lots, 40% less than the last contract.


----------



## Greenstar lawn

I see evergreen all over the place.


----------



## Outdoor Pros

brookline;1279924 said:


> Nope he sure hasn't. Gave me a little taste three weeks ago and was supposed to get the rest within a week. Now im being avoided and told he doesn't have time to meet up because he's has been so busy with work. Good hes making money so then he has it for me right? Last 4 days no answer to calls or texts. I appreciate it Jim! I know it is way out of your area. I have a meeting set up with Apex systems and A-1 sprinklers so we will see how it goes. If anyone has heard of or worked with them let me know. Thanks for being a good contractor to work for Jim! The sidewalk crew will be all yours next season for sure.


I can vouch for A-1. He did my own house (awesome job) and I subcontract with him all the time. Mike is very professional and does great work.


----------



## brookline

Outdoor Pros;1280493 said:


> I can vouch for A-1. He did my own house (awesome job) and I subcontract with him all the time. Mike is very professional and does great work.


Ok thanks alot I appreciate it.


----------



## michigancutter

Greenstar lawn;1280476 said:


> I see evergreen all over the place.


I seen them too but only driving around i never seen a crew out doing somthing.
Are they bigger in snow then landscaping??


----------



## Greenstar lawn

michigancutter;1280779 said:


> I seen them too but only driving around i never seen a crew out doing somthing.
> Are they bigger in snow then landscaping??


Not sure I always see the truck in his driveway because he lives down a street that I have lawns on.


----------



## Mike_PS

some things need to be, and should be, handled privately so please handle them that way and not here on the site in this manner

thanks


----------



## silvetouch

Michael J. Donovan;1281226 said:


> some things need to be, and should be, handled privately so please handle them that way and not here on the site in this manner
> 
> thanks


100 % Agreed.


----------



## chris boyd

I can vouch for A1 also I have known him 15 years


----------



## ChaseCreekSnow

Western ultra/unimount truck side setup for 99-04 super duty 250,350,450,550 trucks.
Comes with - unimount to ultramount adapter.
ultramount frame mounts.
complete isolation style wiring
no controller or plow available.
You can use either the ultra or unimount with this setup!!!! 3 plug style.
$500 bucks! Ready for you to take it home
compare at $1,200 from cpw or the like. only a few years old.Instructions available. Thanks!
Gotta move this soon guys!! Cleaning out my garage.


----------



## firelwn82

chris boyd;1281277 said:


> I can vouch for A1 also I have known him 15 years


From the sounds of it he sounds like a con artist...


----------



## Milwaukee

I know it late notice

https://www.facebook.com/event.php?eid=168347403221767

Time	
Sunday, May 1 · 1:30pm - 4:30pm
Location	
Woodhaven Lanes

More Info	
Come and support Team TCF Bank Southgate and raise money for the American Cancer Society! $20 includes 3 games of bowling, pizza, and pop! Shoe rental is only $1. We will also have a 50/50 raffle. Please bring anyone you want!


----------



## chris boyd

firelwn82;1281367 said:


> From the sounds of it he sounds like a con artist...


And who might you be ?


----------



## leepotter

I got a new truck and am selling the one listed in my sig. 2006 HEMI Has 70k miles all new fluids. Everything works great. Beacon not included. Looking to get $17,000 Plow included. Plow MD75 has a back drag blade and new taller light brackets. Only used it for friends and fams drives. Any questions PM me. Located in Grand Blanc, MI


----------



## Luther

I hope the mods will find it appropriate to leave this post and not delete it.

I would like to issue a personal apology to AJ.

AJ and I had a misunderstanding, and I made the mistake of posting this incident here. This post was out of line being a personal attack. It was negative in nature, which is *not* part of my character. My frustration got the best of me and I was wrong in posting it here.

I have not been threatened by the moderators because of this in any way. I write this of my own free will.

Thankfully the mods deleted it, along with any other posts referring to it.

AJ is very young and has been silly in the past, but is trying hard to learn what we do. I ignored the past bashing towards him, and gave him the opportunity to work for us this year. He calls me for advice, and I have been more than willing to give him the time to be honest and forthcoming with him regarding the information I share privately with him.

I didn't mean to hurt you AJ. Please take this as my sincere apology to you for my inappropriate and disgusting attack.


----------



## Lightningllc

Jim, you are a good guy most people do not admit when their wrong, this says alot about your character keep it up good guy


----------



## Lightningllc

I guess winters dead so is plowsite, Dang I had alot of fun on here this winter it is one of the only things that makes a day even better!!


----------



## smoore45

Lightningllc;1282242 said:


> I guess winters dead so is plowsite


...and so is Osama bin Laden! ussmileyflagussmileyflag


----------



## P&M Landscaping

smoore45;1282371 said:


> ...and so is Osama bin Laden! :


x2, maybe these prices won't be so bad after all. They said that the barrel his already dropped 2% since last night, were saved! God bless the troopsussmileyflag


----------



## Milwaukee

P&M Landscaping;1282391 said:


> x2, maybe these prices won't be so bad after all. They said that the barrel his already dropped 2% since last night, were saved! God bless the troopsussmileyflag


Well it question me that they found him and shot his face on Friday so why Gas price went 10-20 cents up on Sunday before announcement that isn't make sense.:realmad:

I blame OBAMA for make another stupid decision to wait until Sunday while he could have told everybody on Friday night. 2 days later what heck.

I am happy he went to rot hell but We have BIGGER ISSUES. Believe or not he have 54 children so I am bet they going start again.


----------



## terrapro

TCLA;1281865 said:


> I hope the mods will find it appropriate to leave this post and not delete it.
> 
> I would like to issue a personal apology to AJ.
> 
> AJ and I had a misunderstanding, and I made the mistake of posting this incident here. This post was out of line being a personal attack. It was negative in nature, which is *not* part of my character. My frustration got the best of me and I was wrong in posting it here.
> 
> I have not been threatened by the moderators because of this in any way. I write this of my own free will.
> 
> Thankfully the mods deleted it, along with any other posts referring to it.
> 
> AJ is very young and has been silly in the past, but is trying hard to learn what we do. I ignored the past bashing towards him, and gave him the opportunity to work for us this year. He calls me for advice, and I have been more than willing to give him the time to be honest and forthcoming with him regarding the information I share privately with him.
> 
> I didn't mean to hurt you AJ. Please take this as my sincere apology to you for my inappropriate and disgusting attack.


Jim and AJ I hope you can put it all behind you. AJ I hope you the best of luck at school, come back and school us man...Jim you don't need any luck you're an animal,,,,,return my emails sometime busy guy.

ussmileyflag GO USA OBL down.. double tap!!


----------



## JR Snow Removal

Hey guys thinking about selling my 8' Boss straight with a mount for an 06 GMC HD and controller no truck harness though left it on truck when traded in. Anyone interested? I was thinking about $3000 for everything but open to offers. You can email me [email protected] not on here to much with winter over


----------



## Do It All Do It Right

With all this rain I'm glad it hasent been snow!


----------



## magnatrac

I would rather have snow . I can work in snow much easier than I can work in rain. Not to mention I make more money with snow . This summer is a kick in the nuts for work and upside down pricing. 

, shaun


----------



## Lightningllc

Hello plowsite


----------



## Milwaukee

Lightningllc;1287190 said:


> Hello plowsite


:laughing: You couldn't stand to this heat. Now more fun for tomorrow it supposed to be 100oF


----------



## brookline

Milwaukee;1287204 said:


> :laughing: You couldn't stand to this heat. Now more fun for tomorrow it supposed to be 100oF


I have been lurking around plowsite the past few days myself. Nothing wrong with thinkin a little snow to keep your mind off this scorcher we have had


----------



## 09dieselguy

hey guys plow site really is slow lately isnt it.


id just like to throw it out there i would like to look at any properties in the bay city, saginaw and midland area's. i can offer a seasonal package if you know of anything. i handle landscape and seasonal maintenance with an excellent track record.


----------



## Lightningllc

Bid my first snow job for the upcoming season !!! Yes I said snow bid!!!payup


----------



## Green Glacier

Lightningllc;1287883 said:


> Bid my first snow job for the upcoming season !!! Yes I said snow bid!!!payup


Hello guy's

that's funny I did to and thought I wonder if anyone else is :waving:

That's cool payup


----------



## Superior L & L

That funny. I have 5-6 bids due for a management company by July 1st. Still have money out from last season !!!


----------



## Green Glacier

Superior L & L;1287915 said:


> That funny. I have 5-6 bids due for a management company by July 1st. Still have money out from last season !!!


Yep me to

But SLOWLY coming in


----------



## Matson Snow

Lightningllc;1287883 said:


> Bid my first snow job for the upcoming season !!! Yes I said snow bid!!!payup


Yup....just landed 5 Lowes and 4 Walmarts....Gonna be a Busy year...payup.....Thumbs Up.....


----------



## P&M Landscaping

Matson Snow;1287999 said:


> Yup....just landed 5 Lowes and 4 Walmarts....Gonna be a Busy year...payup.....Thumbs Up.....


In the area? by the way, you ass dialed me the other day, 20 minute voice mail of a conversation about how AJ is your best pal!:laughing: lol, just kidding but really lock that phone


----------



## dodge2500

Matson Snow;1287999 said:


> Yup....just landed 5 Lowes and 4 Walmarts....Gonna be a Busy year...payup.....Thumbs Up.....


Were those Lowes and the Wal Marts through a MGMT company? If so who has Wal Mart now?


----------



## Matson Snow

P&M Landscaping;1288058 said:


> In the area? by the way, you ass dialed me the other day, 20 minute voice mail of a conversation about how AJ is your best pal!:laughing: lol, just kidding but really lock that phone


Sorry Pete.....and AJ is my best Pal.....:salute:........:waving:


----------



## MJK

Hey guys, I just bought a second skid steer, this one is brand new. I'm gonna have to put it to work during the winter with a plow box, anyone have an idea of what kind of rates you can be payed for it?

after paying for the plow box I'm not really seeing how it can be very profitable. Any help or direction would be great. I'm new to snow, we do primarly brick work.


----------



## brookline

Anyone read the new Snow Business this month? Saw Adam on there talking about how great a guy this Jim Anderson character is.....


----------



## Superior L & L

Testing 1-2


----------



## 2FAST4U

142 Days left till the start of snow season!!


----------



## Tscape

Anybody looking for a Meyer CP-8 blade assembly, e-60 and e-45, pistol grip self diagnosing controller, Night Sabre II lights, lift hoop,all wiring off truck including headlight modules (and an extra set of these), and an extra touchpad? I will also throw in various extra parts including A,B,& C coils, hydro hoses (3), angle rams, trip springs. This is the last of my Meyer stuff and I want it all gone at once, thus the "no-brainer" price.

$1,000

734-320-4700
Mike


----------



## Milwaukee

Tscape;1291534 said:


> Anybody looking for a Meyer CP-8 blade assembly, e-60 and e-45, pistol grip self diagnosing controller, Night Sabre II lights, lift hoop,all wiring off truck including headlight modules (and an extra set of these), and an extra touchpad? I will also throw in various extra parts including A,B,& C coils, hydro hoses (3), angle rams, trip springs. This is the last of my Meyer stuff and I want it all gone at once, thus the "no-brainer" price.
> 
> $1,000
> 
> 734-320-4700
> Mike


What truck it was on before?


----------



## Tscape

Milwaukee;1291664 said:


> What truck it was on before?


The truck in the pic, an 02 Superduty, but the mount is bent. You can have it for nothing if you buy the rest.


----------



## Patrick34

*Bulk Salt Prices*

Anyone heard anything on bulk salt prices for this year? I just called my primary salt vendor and pricing should be available early August..... Doing some bidding, would be nice to know what our salt prices are....


----------



## Luther

They're keeping tight lipped for now. The chess game has started.


----------



## Matson Snow

TCLA;1292133 said:


> They're keeping tight lipped for now. The chess game has started.


2 Large Ships have unloaded on A dock you know very well in the past 2 weeks.......:waving:


----------



## Moonlighter

Hey guys I was wondering if anyone knew where I can pick up a used gear box for an 8 foot Air Flow SS Vbox. Any suggestions would be great, I'm looking at $350 new and trying to get a better deal if I can.


----------



## firelwn82

Sound like plow site is buzzing again... Looking into a snow dogg plow this year. Does anyone have any experiance with them? What about prices? Looking at the xp-810 or the ex-90. Going on a 1 ton Ford.


----------



## firelwn82

Moonlighter;1292195 said:


> Hey guys I was wondering if anyone knew where I can pick up a used gear box for an 8 foot Air Flow SS Vbox. Any suggestions would be great, I'm looking at $350 new and trying to get a better deal if I can.


Ebay or craigs list. Obvious answers hope this helps. Your going to have a better chance closer to the season though. Problem with used is I'm sure its been apart more than once and who knows what they have messed with on it. I would just get a new on personally.


----------



## Moonlighter

firelwn82;1292230 said:


> Ebay or craigs list. Obvious answers hope this helps. Your going to have a better chance closer to the season though. Problem with used is I'm sure its been apart more than once and who knows what they have messed with on it. I would just get a new on personally.


Thanks Firelwn82 I have been thinking about that point too since I started looking into used ones, you never know who has been in them. This will be my first year out on my own without subbing and don't really need headaches lol. I will get a new one. Hopefully everyone is having a busy summer.


----------



## Superior L & L

Moonlighter;1292241 said:


> Hopefully everyone is having a busy summer.


Busy golfing at mgia !


----------



## Moonlighter

did you at least improve your game LOL.


----------



## Plow man Foster

Hey everyone hope the seasons goin well for you
Just traded in one of my dump trucks...so I'm selling my truckcraft rep. Tailgate salt spreader tv140
Fits all one ton trucks cones with controller all electric pm for details
Looking to get about 3k for it but I'll consider all offers....paid almost 6k for it!
Replaced the $800 12v spinner motor last winter


----------



## 09dieselguy

any one of your guys service any krogers? does kroger use a national company or by store ?


----------



## Luther

Plow man Foster;1292414 said:


> Just traded in one of my dump trucks...so I'm selling my truckcraft rep. Tailgate salt spreader tv140


Your salter.....

always-plowin's salter........

The owner of this salter seems to change from thread to thread.


----------



## Plow man Foster

TCLA;1292470 said:


> Your salter.....
> 
> always-plowin's salter........
> 
> The owner of this salter seems to change from thread to thread.


No always plowin is my buddy just talked to him today. His computer crashed and has no time to sell his equipment online so i kinda took it over! For a Small price to him! lol 
But yeah we're just trying to get rid of it since the truck is getting traded in next week. Just Dropped the price on this salter to $2500

I installed a new spinner motor and changed the chain last winter. He spreads treated for some of my lots when we get backed up. And it works great. Never had a problem with it i am told. I own 3 TruckCrafts also Same ones! Never had a problem with any of mine. Very Reliable. All Aluminum Stainless Steel! Only thing you would need is to fab out a Harness for it... Its sitting on the rack in the shop Ready to go! Come get it!


----------



## Plow man Foster

Still got the spreader 2250 For it! 
hese the link with pics! http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?p=1293100&posted=1#post1293100


----------



## eatonpaving

*Heat*

got to love this heat, looking for a vbox for my new truck....


----------



## Moonlighter

Actually I would rather have snow on the ground right now than this damn heat. I haven't seen much up for sale on craigslist lately, but if I see a vbox for sale I will post it. I'm converting mine to electric this summer.


----------



## Plow man Foster

still have my truckcraft for sale needs a new home..........
The truck it was on wasnt doing so hot so we had to get rid of it. Before it got rid of us.


----------



## Moonlighter

Hey Eaton I found a air flow SS 8' vbox on Ebay but it's in new york, high bid was only like $200 last night, if you dont mind a drive looks like a good buy.


----------



## eatonpaving

Moonlighter;1293426 said:


> Hey Eaton I found a air flow SS 8' vbox on Ebay but it's in new york, high bid was only like $200 last night, if you dont mind a drive looks like a good buy.


thanks i will take a look.......


----------



## Moonlighter

Happy Birthday Milwaukee enjoy your 21st dude!!!


----------



## Milwaukee

Moonlighter;1293795 said:


> Happy Birthday Milwaukee enjoy your 21st dude!!!


Thank it was crazy night at Hop barley's Our boss drank so much and puked. Good thing it wasn't me.


----------



## smoore45

Milwaukee;1293825 said:


> Thank it was crazy night at Hop barley's Our boss drank so much and puked. Good thing it wasn't me.


Haha, that is hilarious! Happy Birthday!


----------



## cgrappler135

Hey guys im looking for a used vbox and plow for my f350. It has the ultra mount brackets on it but will consider others. Thanks!


----------



## BossPlowGuy04

hey guys, i know its early but is anyone needing a sub for this winter? im out of novi let me know if i can help!!


----------



## ZachXSmith

I got a snowex 8000 I would let go for cheap. Steped up to 2 4 yard smith spreaders this year. Nothing wrong with it, needs some paint. Replaced spinner motor and vibrator at beginning of last year, Auger in 2010. Put down almost 300 ton with the salter last year, no problems. Looking for $1250.00 with all wiring, control box, and vinyl cover. Paid almost 5 grand in 08.


----------



## eatonpaving

ZachXSmith;1294500 said:


> I got a snowex 8000 I would let go for cheap. Steped up to 2 4 yard smith spreaders this year. Nothing wrong with it, needs some paint. Replaced spinner motor and vibrator at beginning of last year, Auger in 2010. Put down almost 300 ton with the salter last year, no problems. Looking for $1250.00 with all wiring, control box, and vinyl cover. Paid almost 5 grand in 08.


pm me your number..


----------



## brandonslc

Looking for a Sub to take care of a Mall in Farmington Hills. It is a large shopping center, you would be in charge of all the plowing,salting, and taking care of all the walks. Must have atleast 3 wheel loaders or backhoes and 2 plow trucks along with a salt truck! PM for more details!


----------



## terrapro

Anyone know what salt is this year? My supplier said by the end of the month he will know, maybe even by mid August. He said he would give me $10-$12 off per ton if I pre-buy, what discounts do you guys get if you buy before season?


----------



## Luther

Anyone know if Ryan (The Express) is still around and working????


----------



## Plow man Foster

TCLA;1296014 said:


> Anyone know if Ryan (The Express) is still around and working????


I'm sure he is and just doing the same thing everyone else is doing..... Resting up and doing landscaping


----------



## Plow man Foster

Anyone sending out contracts for snow removal yet???? My dad just said he got a Contract in his mailbox just now..... Is it just me or is it really early to be sending them out FOR RESI's??? Now commercial is a whole different situation i know.


----------



## Leisure Time LC

TCLA;1296014 said:


> Anyone know if Ryan (The Express) is still around and working????


He is around and well. He is building a house and is quite busy with that. We need to have a pre-season get together this year.


----------



## terrapro

Leisure Time LC;1296288 said:


> He is around and well. He is building a house and is quite busy with that. We need to have a pre-season get together this year.


I will try to be a part of that. I talk with you guys enough I really want to be there and meet with you.


----------



## Moonlighter

Plow man Foster;1296223 said:


> Anyone sending out contracts for snow removal yet???? My dad just said he got a Contract in his mailbox just now..... Is it just me or is it really early to be sending them out FOR RESI's??? Now commercial is a whole different situation i know.


I think it would be way early for resi contracts to be going out. Commercials it's prime time.

WE could try for a meet and greet after or during the miga show next month. I owe express a few beers myself lol.Thumbs Up


----------



## Plow man Foster

Moonlighter;1296362 said:


> I think it would be way early for resi contracts to be going out. Commercials it's prime time.
> 
> WE could try for a meet and greet after or during the miga show next month. I owe express a few beers myself lol.Thumbs Up


Thats what i thought.


----------



## flykelley

Moonlighter;1296362 said:


> I think it would be way early for resi contracts to be going out. Commercials it's prime time.
> 
> WE could try for a meet and greet after or during the miga show next month. I owe express a few beers myself lol.Thumbs Up


I think we all owe Xpress a few Beers or two! Maybe after Labor Day we can set up a meeting for the group. Haven't been on much this summer. I have been swamped with work. Almost looking forward to winter to get away from all this damn heat.

Mike


----------



## Moonlighter

flykelley;1297418 said:


> I think we all owe Xpress a few Beers or two! Maybe after Labor Day we can set up a meeting for the group. Haven't been on much this summer. I have been swamped with work. Almost looking forward to winter to get away from all this damn heat.
> 
> Mike


I will fit it in whenever it is.

Could someone help me out on a average number of salt runs in the last few years. I am staring to get some inquiry's on bids and don't want to hang myself. Plowings I have 15 for a ten year average. Thanks.


----------



## Plow man Foster

Moonlighter;1297689 said:


> I will fit it in whenever it is.
> 
> Could someone help me out on a average number of salt runs in the last few years. I am staring to get some inquiry's on bids and don't want to hang myself. Plowings I have 15 for a ten year average. Thanks.


I went out 35 times. I think it was like 22 Pushes And 13 Salt runs......

But my numbers are according to the way my Commercial accounts are.... I know guys who went out 15 times to plow. But im always out by 1inch.


----------



## Moonlighter

Plow man Foster;1297690 said:


> I went out 35 times. I think it was like 22 Pushes And 13 Salt runs......
> 
> But my numbers are according to the way my Commercial accounts are.... I know guys who went out 15 times to plow. But im always out by 1inch.


Thanks Plow man Foster, I am making the switch this year from working for others to working for myself finally :yow!:, my numbers are based on a 2inch trigger and plowing only.


----------



## Plow man Foster

Moonlighter;1297717 said:


> Thanks Plow man Foster, I am making the switch this year from working for others to working for myself finally :yow!:, my numbers are based on a 2inch trigger and plowing only.


Why only plow??? i know a couple other guys who JUST plow. If you do this you are going to miss out (in my case) on thousands of dollars. As i said before i went out 13+ - Times to salt and thats just flipping a switch!


----------



## Moonlighter

I think you misunderstood me, before this year I had plowed for a company for 15 years and those are the numbers I have This year I am relaunching my company and I am offering salting service. I got a SS Vbox that I am converting to electric and going full time for myself. That's why I was asking about the salting numbers so I can plan ahead and bid properly. I appreciate any and all help Thank you, Plowsite has been great for me.


----------



## Plow man Foster

Moonlighter;1297786 said:


> I think you misunderstood me, before this year I had plowed for a company for 15 years and those are the numbers I have This year I am relaunching my company and I am offering salting service. I got a SS Vbox that I am converting to electric and going full time for myself. That's why I was asking about the salting numbers so I can plan ahead and bid properly. I appreciate any and all help Thank you, Plowsite has been great for me.


ooooo right... my bad!


----------



## 2FAST4U

Im ready for fall and cooler temps, this last week was great. I'm up for a meeting with everyone, just say when....


----------



## Green Glacier

Anyone know where to rent loader's for the season


----------



## flykelley

Moonlighter;1297689 said:


> I will fit it in whenever it is.
> 
> Could someone help me out on a average number of salt runs in the last few years. I am staring to get some inquiry's on bids and don't want to hang myself. Plowings I have 15 for a ten year average. Thanks.


Hi Moonlighter, myself I think your numbers are a little low. I use 20 pushs and 25-30 salt runs per season.

Mike


----------



## Matson Snow

Green Glacier;1298150 said:


> Anyone know where to rent loader's for the season


Michigan Cat

Hertz Rental

Alta Equipment

Garden City Rental

Sun Belt Rentals

Evans Equipment Rental

Case Equipment

Bobcat of Michigan......


----------



## Tscape

flykelley;1298151 said:


> Hi Moonlighter, myself I think your numbers are a little low. I use 20 pushs and 25-30 salt runs per season.
> 
> Mike


15 pushes is low. My 15 year average comes to 17 after last year.


----------



## Green Glacier

Thank's any by the hour or are they all monthly


----------



## Green Glacier

Hey Tscape when you going to be around for coffee


----------



## goinggreen

Hey is anyone looking to hire a loader operator for this snow season? I dont plan on plowing up here near lansing this year. looking to work for someone, I have 6 years exp on skid steers, 4 on larger loaders, not much on a plow truck but can learn fast.


----------



## flykelley

goinggreen;1298255 said:


> Hey is anyone looking to hire a loader operator for this snow season? I dont plan on plowing up here near lansing this year. looking to work for someone, I have 6 years exp on skid steers, 4 on larger loaders, not much on a plow truck but can learn fast.


You might want to talk to Paul at Superior in Flint, he is on this site and lawnsite.

Mike


----------



## goinggreen

hey mike do you have a number that i can contact paul at. thanks 
Brandon


----------



## Plow man Foster

goinggreen;1298327 said:


> hey mike do you have a number that i can contact paul at. thanks
> Brandon


Its his Main/ Business line but here ya go 
Toll free: 1-866-750-1721 
Local: (810) 750-1721

http://www.superiorlawnlandscape.com/new/?q=contact

Also Sean might be looking for someone. He posted an ad on here not too long ago.



White Baron; said:


> Hello,
> We are looking for commercial subs for this winter. West Bloomfield, Farmington Hills, and Novi are the main areas. If interested please PM me or call me at 248-505-7793.
> Thanks,
> Sean


----------



## Green Glacier

goinggreen;1298255 said:


> Hey is anyone looking to hire a loader operator for this snow season? I dont plan on plowing up here near lansing this year. looking to work for someone, I have 6 years exp on skid steers, 4 on larger loaders, not much on a plow truck but can learn fast.


I might be looking for help But won't know until mid september


----------



## Plow man Foster

Yeah i see why you want to get started now looking for work but its still A little early.


----------



## Green Glacier

Yeah seems custumers starting earlyer this year 
maybe to as many bids as they can


----------



## Moonlighter

flykelley;1298151 said:


> Hi Moonlighter, myself I think your numbers are a little low. I use 20 pushs and 25-30 salt runs per season.
> 
> Mike





Tscape;1298156 said:


> 15 pushes is low. My 15 year average comes to 17 after last year.


Thanks guys I really appreciate the numbers, I thought my numbers were a bit low, time to recalculate some proposals before they go out.


----------



## firelwn82

Moonlighter;1298664 said:


> Thanks guys I really appreciate the numbers, I thought my numbers were a bit low, time to recalculate some proposals before they go out.


For my 8 year average I'm at 19 pushes and 30 salts. I also work mostly in Northern Oakland and Gennesse counties which always seem to get a little more snow than the south. O and its NEVER to early to be drumming up winter business.... payup


----------



## Moonlighter

firelwn82;1299004 said:


> For my 8 year average I'm at 19 pushes and 30 salts. I also work mostly in Northern Oakland and Gennesse counties which always seem to get a little more snow than the south. O and its NEVER to early to be drumming up winter business.... payup


Thanks firelwn82, for the bid I just put out today I went with 18 pushes and 30 salts, he is looking for mostly a per push with out salt anyway, and I am pretty sure its mine. I have had a big smile on my face since I had the truck lettered and talked to him. :yow!: I am going to be selling year round from here on out.


----------



## brookline

Im adding a couple trucks so if anyone has any V blades, I want a poly electric salter 2yds, one more 26" minimum 2 stage blower or other stuff in decent shape (no rust holes) let me know...


----------



## brookline

I also maybe looking for a sub with a jeep or something small with a poly edge no metal edges for work.


----------



## VIPHGM

Hey anyone out by M23 and whitmore lake near Ann arbiter I've gotta real good friend that needs a good quick brush hog on 10 acres that's tight on money and it has been cut a few times this summer haven't seen it in about a month or two but shouldn't be too bad let me know thanks


----------



## Milwaukee

brookline;1299644 said:


> I also maybe looking for a sub with a jeep or something small with a poly edge no metal edges for work.


Rubber edge? It bricks driveway?


----------



## flykelley

Hi Guys
Anybody hearing anything about bulk salt prices so far?

Mike


----------



## wseal

$51 per ton plus delivery
on a pre buy.


----------



## Superior L & L

$64 delivered to flint


----------



## wseal

Has anyone used a Cat 906 compact loader for pushing snow? wondering if the compact loaders work much better then a skid steer?


----------



## alternative

flykelley;1299819 said:


> Hi Guys
> Anybody hearing anything about bulk salt prices so far?
> 
> Mike


What I've heard its the same 2010-11 prices


----------



## brookline

Milwaukee;1299715 said:


> Rubber edge? It bricks driveway?


Some are. But most resi's don't want the steel blades on their driveways


----------



## Superior L & L

Lots of bidding going on right now !!


----------



## brookline

Selling a Bluebird aerator and 32" redhawk WB possible trade or partial trades for Western plow 8' straight or larger V blade prefered same for Boss plow need plows only. Or give me an offer to buy. Also looking for a salt dog poly 2yd electric spreader
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Milwaukee

wseal;1300073 said:


> Has anyone used a Cat 906 compact loader for pushing snow? wondering if the compact loaders work much better then a skid steer?


I use them in snowstorm. I vote Compact Loader over Skidsteer. but Skidsteer can get job done.


----------



## Luther

One of my neighbors (a small condo site) is looking to make a change in their winter service provider. They continue to ask me if we would service them.....and I continue to politely decline as I will not work for family, personal friends or neighbors.

It's not a large or difficult site, 6 units total with a small road in front. I typically maintain the road anyway because I use it and my wife also drives the road. I can't stand the way the city hacks the plowing of the roads so I keep them clear in our little area.

Anyone interested in this job please let me know or pm me. It's in Farmington. I'm just trying to help them find a reliable replacement. 

Thanks much!


----------



## caitlyncllc

VIPHGM;1299708 said:


> Hey anyone out by M23 and whitmore lake near Ann arbiter I've gotta real good friend that needs a good quick brush hog on 10 acres that's tight on money and it has been cut a few times this summer haven't seen it in about a month or two but shouldn't be too bad let me know thanks


I can help you out with that. I'm up the road in Fenton. Give me a jingle. 586-291-1236
thanks


----------



## Lightningllc

I'm looking for a new salt supplier. Any one have any contacts??? The prices I got for this year seem to high.


----------



## Green Glacier

Lightningllc;1303090 said:


> I'm looking for a new salt supplier. Any one have any contacts??? The prices I got for this year seem to high.


I buy bulk from the salt store 51.95 per ton plus delivery

his name is kevin 248-361-1293

hope this helps


----------



## JR Snow Removal

Sold my truck so looking to sell or work out a trade for a smaller Boss blade or a western with a mount and controls that will fit a 97 gmc 1500

8' Boss straight blade with a backdrag edge. Mount is from a 2006 GMC 2500HD Blade is in decent shape not alot of rust at all. Also have the handheld controller but no harness. 

Asking $3000 obo 

Also have a mount brand new controller and harness thats on a 2002 Dodge Ram 1500. Looking to get $600 obo on this 

Thanks


----------



## TGS Inc.

We will be having an equipment auction in October - I will post the exact date as it becomes available. There will be salt trucks, quads with plows, pusher blades, ZTR's, sod cutters, CAT 950 wheel loader, skid steer, and much much more!! We are selling some equipment that was part of a buyout that we do not need as well as selling some items we are replacing...

Auction will be in Inkster Michigan, you will be able to come inspect items, all bidding will be done online

Thanks!


----------



## Lightningllc

What auction compant. I'll be their



TGS Inc.;1304887 said:


> We will be having an equipment auction in October - I will post the exact date as it becomes available. There will be salt trucks, quads with plows, pusher blades, ZTR's, sod cutters, CAT 950 wheel loader, skid steer, and much much more!! We are selling some equipment that was part of a buyout that we do not need as well as selling some items we are replacing...
> 
> Auction will be in Inkster Michigan, you will be able to come inspect items, all bidding will be done online
> 
> Thanks!


----------



## TheXpress2002

Hope all is well with everyone.

Just a quick note since calls are starting to come in for snow bids and the chatter here has picked up. Looking ahead to the 2011 - 2012 winter season should be another back breaking year. Early indications are for a return of a weak to slightly moderate La Nina which provides us with average to above average snowfall. The only tweak going forward and again based on past years and based on trends is the hint of a more icy forecast than past years. I also think it will be a slow start to winter. This will be confirmed or denied within the next few weeks.

In stating this, this does not mean go out and make all of your contracts into per event situations.

These are all early indications and many factors still have to come into play. A better grasp on what to expect will be posted in October.


----------



## Luther

Thank you Xpress.

It's good to see you back sir! :salute:


----------



## Matson Snow




----------



## Superior L & L

Bid, bid, bid !


----------



## michigancutter

Looking for some subs for the up comming snow season.
im in need of a couple sidewalk subs or workers and a couple of sub trucks.
Jobs will be off the gratiot corridor from Mt. Clemens to Richmond.
P.M. me for more details. 
MUST, MUST be reliable.

Thanks express for the early perdictions for the upcomming snow season.
Am looking forward to your October outlook.


----------



## Green Glacier

Thank's Xpress for up date :salute:


----------



## procut

Thanks xpress. Looking foreward to hearing from you this winter again!


----------



## PowersTree

Everyone's starting to think snow. 

I'll start early this year. I'm looking to sub a sidewalk crew out. Would prefer to be on one large site, but a couple smaller sites that are closer together would work to. I'm in northern clarkston area, but will travel as far south as 14 mile area. 

PM me here or my number is 2482300644


----------



## Plow man Foster

Love how everyone is coming out of the Wood work Now!


----------



## procut

I know this was brought up a few pages back, but not a lot of responses were given. Whats the word on the street for bulk salt this year? I talked to my supplier a couple weeks ago and he said that they would be getting a letter out soon and it would have all the pricing information. I havn't seen it yet, though. I think I paid $65.00/ton including delivery for a 50 ton train load last year. I haven't heard anything about the price going UP, but curious.


----------



## HULK2184

Hey everyone just wondering if anyone is selling a back blade. I have a 95 f250 im sure whatever i end up getting i will need to find someone to mount it. Let me know if you live in the grand rapids area and are looking to part ffrom a BB. thanks a bunch.

Chase

[email protected]


----------



## Luther

PowersTree;1305320 said:


> I'm looking to sub a sidewalk crew out. Would prefer to be on one large site, but a couple smaller sites that are closer together would work to. I'm in northern clarkston area, but will travel as far south as 14 mile area.


It was good talking to you Neil!

I look forward to meeting with you next week sir.


----------



## Moonlighter

Thanks for the early heads up Express, you are the man!


----------



## PowersTree

Same to you Jim. I look forward to meeting with you also. 

Now to get all these lawns done.


----------



## Lightningllc

Imagine all this rain was snow


----------



## brandonslc

Looking for subs with wheel loaders, backhoes, skidsteers, and truck. We can either pay per hour or sub whole sites out ! The sites are large parking lots 30-80 acres, in Novi, Farmington Hills, Southfield, and Wayne. PM for more details. Thanks, Brandon


----------



## firelwn82

Thanks for the update Express... I have heard from through the grape vine that there will be snow before Halloween this year. I hoping not so much but a couple events before turkey day would be nice... Also putting this out there. I'm looking for a bed decent shape to replace the rotted one on my truck now... 96' F-250 8 foot, dual tanks. Any color cause it can be painted to match. Thanks in advance.


----------



## wseal

First frost is coming later this week


----------



## eatonpaving

*frost*

yea i seen it on the news....kinda early.


----------



## P&M Landscaping

Is anybody attending the steak dinner at Complete Hitch tomorrow night?


----------



## bln

Hey, anyone plowing driveways at 9 mile and farmington, call me and let me knowif u want one 248 982 5263. Thank you brad.


----------



## TheXpress2002

Frost likely Wednesday night for the western and northern most suburbs. Temps in those areas will range from 36-38 degrees.


----------



## firelwn82

The frost is about 3 weeks early.... Still plenty of warm days to be had but wow....


----------



## Luther

The earlier the better.


----------



## Frankland

*Reliable Subs Needed*

Large Landscape & Snow Removal Company Based out of Dearborn is seeking Reliable Subcontractors for the following:

- Sidewalk Subcontractor
-Plow Truck Subcontractor
-Loader & Operator Subcontractor

Also.....Per Project Complete Subcontract for season.

Locations Include:
-Dearborn
-Westland
-Novi
-Southfield
-Livonia
-Wayne
-Farmington

*****Must have Insurance & Workmans Comp, Approporiate business licensing & References*****

Email me at [email protected] with any questions or feel free to ask on this post!


----------



## Luther

Frankland;1307654 said:


> .....or feel free to ask on this post!


What's the name of your company Frank?


----------



## Plow man Foster

TCLA;1307669 said:


> What's the name of your company Frank?


Franks Landscaping and interlock....... Dont mean to creep you out but all i did was type in your name and "landscaping" in google. MANTA's working for you!

might be able to work the lots over in farmington and the surrounding areas since we're out of commerce/ west bloomfield. If Troy doesnt take it first


----------



## caitlyncllc

I am looking for a 9'2" V for the dually. It's a '99 Dodge. If you have one your looking to get rid of, please let me know.
thanks


----------



## terrapro

39deg tonight 36deg tomorrow...not ready for this yet. Equipment is ready but I am not.


----------



## Plow man Foster

terrapro;1307898 said:


> 39deg tonight 36deg tomorrow...not ready for this yet. Equipment is ready but I am not.


Whats snow?? lol jk nahhh we're working on the commercial accounts now. Equipments ready to go! Cant wait for those long sleepless nights, Chuggin' mountain dew by the hour! Love it! payuppayuppayup


----------



## terrapro

Plow man Foster;1307904 said:


> Whats snow?? lol jk nahhh we're working on the commercial accounts now. Equipments ready to go! Cant wait for those long sleepless nights, Chuggin' mountain dew by the hour! Love it! payuppayuppayup


I swear I just stopped plowing snow last week...or that is how it feels lol! Another summer gone to 7day weeks


----------



## Lightningllc

Great sleeping weather and hunting weather were having. Small game starts can't wait for hunting season. But we probley have snow for bow and rifle. I just wish summer would of lasted longer I was just enjoying it. Darn.


----------



## brookline

I thought we were expected to have another late start to winter? Now its supposed to be early? I was hoping for a bit of a break between seasons like the last few years. Worked like a dog all summer and it didn't seem we had much downtime between winter and spring this year.


----------



## Metro Lawn

brookline;1308096 said:


> Worked like a dog all summer and it didn't seem we had much downtime between winter and spring this year.


I thnk March 12th was the last plow and it rained all of April. That was 6+ weeks...lol

Nice deal on this 1973 dump.....lol


----------



## Milwaukee

Metro Lawn;1308260 said:


> I thnk March 12th was the last plow and it rained all of April. That was 6+ weeks...lol
> 
> Nice deal on this 1973 dump.....lol


What engine and transmission in that?


----------



## Lightningllc

Metro Lawn;1308260 said:


> I thnk March 12th was the last plow and it rained all of April. That was 6+ weeks...lol
> 
> Nice deal on this 1973 dump.....lol


John. Seriously how many trucks do you own???? Are you self insured because I would hate that bill. Roflmao


----------



## Metro Lawn

Lightningllc;1308343 said:


> John. Seriously how many trucks do you own???? Are you self insured because I would hate that bill. Roflmao


Insurance???? what's that? roflmao :laughing:


----------



## Metro Lawn

Milwaukee;1308292 said:


> What engine and transmission in that?


366 gas with a 4 spd and an aux gear box (4x4)


----------



## brookline

Metro Lawn;1308260 said:


> I thnk March 12th was the last plow and it rained all of April. That was 6+ weeks...lol
> 
> Nice deal on this 1973 dump.....lol


Must have been the insane high grass we had to mow every week for the first month of mowing made me forget about the down time. Lol Thanks for reminding me John! Lol


----------



## Metro Lawn

brookline;1308609 said:


> Must have been the insane high grass we had to mow every week for the first month of mowing made me forget about the down time. Lol Thanks for reminding me John! Lol


No problem. lol

Just got back from New Jersey with a new member of the towing fleet..


----------



## Plow man Foster

Metro Lawn;1309079 said:


> No problem. lol
> 
> Just got back from New Jersey with a new member of the towing fleet..


hahaha did you tow your car all the way back home???


----------



## Metro Lawn

Plow man Foster;1309083 said:


> hahaha did you tow your car all the way back home???


yeah, it was a rental. I figured for $19 a day with unlimited mileage it was worth it for the 30+ mpg instead of the Hemi Ram.


----------



## brandonslc

What would be better to salt big parking lots with? The truck is a f-650 and i cant decide between a under tailgate or v box?


----------



## Matson Snow

brandonslc;1309267 said:


> What would be better to salt big parking lots with? The truck is a f-650 and i cant decide between a under tailgate or v box?


My Vote is for the "V" Box.......But, im sure i will be told im wrong.....


----------



## Plow man Foster

Metro Lawn;1309100 said:


> yeah, it was a rental. I figured for $19 a day with unlimited mileage it was worth it for the 30+ mpg instead of the Hemi Ram.


Sounds like a pretty smart decision! 
Gonna have to remember that.



brandonslc;1309267 said:


> What would be better to salt big parking lots with? The truck is a f-650 and i cant decide between a under tailgate or v box?


If i were you i would get a Replacement tailgate spreader. I Just got rid of my TC one only because i sold the truck. Otherwise i would still have it. Most Vbox spreaders weigh more that RT spreaders. So that means that is 700-1k pounds less of material you can have in the truck. I would get the RT model never had a under tailgate spreader but i assume thay are the same. Didnt like my VBoxes... Vibrators sucked.... always froze in the bottom....PITA!
Also i just sold my 6+ year old spreader for 3/4 of what i paid for it!


----------



## Metro Lawn

brandonslc;1309267 said:


> What would be better to salt big parking lots with? The truck is a f-650 and i cant decide between a under tailgate or v box?


Both will do the job but you must go with pros and cons

V box has better control of material (use less) as well as center spread

tailgate is much smaller and easy to store in the off season. it also weighs less

I would go with the V


----------



## brookline

brandonslc;1309267 said:


> What would be better to salt big parking lots with? The truck is a f-650 and i cant decide between a under tailgate or v box?


The V box works well in tight areas that an under tailgate can't spread evenly. (Personal experience had to use my Vbox in areas that a dump with undertailgate couldn't get to because of the spinner on one side.) But if you have alot of wide open stuff that isn't too tight you can sure fit alot more material in a dump with undertailgate.


----------



## Plow man Foster

Better yet Go liquid in addition to salt! It will save you money!


----------



## Superior L & L

I think with a well trained operator the under tailgate is a better option than a vee box. (if we are talking gas powered vee) with a undertaigate u can control amount of product and distance it is thrown. With the vee box the feed and spinner are ran from the same gear box so u are stuck. Sure u can get out and raise or lower the back gate but not on the run !
They are also Easyer to clean and load


----------



## brandonslc

Thanks for the opinions everyone ! I think i might go with the tailgate. But on another note im still looking for a couple subs to handle whole sites in novi, and southfield. Please let me know if anyone is intrested!


----------



## alternative

Superior L & L;1309516 said:


> I think with a well trained operator the under tailgate is a better option than a vee box. (if we are talking gas powered vee) with a undertaigate u can control amount of product and distance it is thrown. With the vee box the feed and spinner are ran from the same gear box so u are stuck. Sure u can get out and raise or lower the back gate but not on the run !
> They are also Easyer to clean and load


Agree-- thats what i would do.
Easy loading, cleanup, maintenance, storage + more capacity


----------



## Moonlighter

Hey guys I need some opinions please. I have a SS 8' vee box going in the back of my truck soon. You guys with bedliner inserts do you leave them in or store them for the winter? On one hand I can see where it will keep the salt off the bed (clean after every storm) but on the other hand I think it would hinder the install and not sit exactly level because of the ^^^^ (molded) nature of the bedliner. I have read alot and have decided to put Drings in the bed to the frame for tie down points. Thanks Brian.


----------



## brookline

Moonlighter;1309817 said:


> Hey guys I need some opinions please. I have a SS 8' vee box going in the back of my truck soon. You guys with bedliner inserts do you leave them in or store them for the winter? On one hand I can see where it will keep the salt off the bed (clean after every storm) but on the other hand I think it would hinder the install and not sit exactly level because of the ^^^^ (molded) nature of the bedliner. I have read alot and have decided to put Drings in the bed to the frame for tie down points. Thanks Brian.


I have never had one in the bed but it would think you could use some 2x4's going accross to help it stay standing as well as they hight help from crushing the molded parts. But I would just take it out and be sure to clean it out every time I salted.


----------



## Moonlighter

brookline;1309819 said:


> I have never had one in the bed but it would think you could use some 2x4's going accross to help it stay standing as well as they hight help from crushing the molded parts. But I would just take it out and be sure to clean it out every time I salted.


Thanks brookline. Yeah I probably should just cover the project car with the bed liner for the winter. I don't think raising it will help with as high off the ground as the bed sits.


----------



## TGS Inc.

*Link to snow equipment auction...*

Here is a link to the upcoming auction we are having. This is a very preliminary set of pictures, there are many more to come including videos...Lots of lanscaping/mowing equipment as well. Thanks!

http://www.orbitbid.com/moreInfo.cfm?ID=2024


----------



## Plow man Foster

brandonslc;1309588 said:


> Thanks for the opinions everyone ! I think i might go with the tailgate. But on another note im still looking for a couple subs to handle whole sites in novi, and southfield. Please let me know if anyone is intrested!


Hey Brandon I sent you a PM. Check When you get a Chance.
hhahah Maybe we can meet so i can show you how good i operate my tailgate spreader!


----------



## Plow man Foster

Anyone know any liquid distributors or places where a buddy of mine and MAYBE i could get brine this year? Im looking for a trial of what ever... I cant get 4000+ gallons until i know its good stuff. We used over 3 different types last year...

I dont want to buy from suburban again.... Since they are never open.
Or angelos for that matter since it always cost double as much as it should!


----------



## cgrappler135

Anybody have any experience with the fisher extreme v plow? I was thinking about putting one on my f350. Thanks


----------



## Plow man Foster

If anyone needs a RELIABLE Sub contractor my Company may be able you help you out. As you may know we Do quality work And have all newer/running equipment. Nothing that leaks all over or looks too bad! Hope i dont come off as desperate. lol But We have Space for a couple more commercial Lots this year since we added more workers and equipment to my fleet. We are out of West Bloomfield But we will go to most surrounding communities.... So anyone who needs help or has leads on account please PM me! We are no new company either! I've been plowing since i was 16 now 37.... Most of my guys have also! NO BS Please! Im no low baller but we will go out and bid it if you are 100% SERIOUS!


----------



## Mike_PS

ok guys, let's not get this started again...no need for bashing one another, etc. let's keep the discussions civil and decent

thanks :waving:


----------



## TGS Inc.

*Liquid distributer....*



Plow man Foster;1310095 said:


> Anyone know any liquid distributors or places where a buddy of mine and MAYBE i could get brine this year? Im looking for a trial of what ever... I cant get 4000+ gallons until i know its good stuff. We used over 3 different types last year...
> 
> I dont want to buy from suburban again.... Since they are never open.
> Or angelos for that matter since it always cost double as much as it should!


You should check out Michigan Greenscape Supply on Michigan Ave. in Ypsilanti/Canton area. They are open 24/7 during the weather and have a really nice liquid set up. Craig/Greg (owners) are good friends of mine. Hope this helps!
-Wayne


----------



## Milwaukee

Anyone know if aluminium tank will work with liquid calcium? I heard it supposed to not but want double check.

I had chance to buy 79 GMC C70 with 3,200 gallons tanker.


----------



## Milwaukee

Forgot to add

James Bro on Telegraph by West went out of business so he had tons tons of bricks to rid of it. He say $120 per pallet for bricks but you can offer.

Tons different gravels $20 a yard. He don't have equipments to load for you.


----------



## Plow man Foster

TGS Inc.;1310339 said:


> You should check out Michigan Greenscape Supply on Michigan Ave. in Ypsilanti/Canton area. They are open 24/7 during the weather and have a really nice liquid set up. Craig/Greg (owners) are good friends of mine. Hope this helps!
> -Wayne


Will do. Only problem is i dont usually go out to canton... But may if i get this account. 
but i will give them a call.



Milwaukee;1310466 said:


> Anyone know if aluminium tank will work with liquid calcium? I heard it supposed to not but want double check.
> 
> I had chance to buy 79 GMC C70 with 3,200 gallons tanker.


I would say yes. Last year was the first year suburban landscape in walled lake sold liquid. They just brought in a 9000 gallon (?) tanker trailer and it was filled with liquid. Thats going to be one HEAVY load when full! Liquid usually weighs about 10 pounds a gallon...32,000 pounds!


----------



## Lightningllc

Milwaukee;1310466 said:


> Anyone know if aluminium tank will work with liquid calcium? I heard it supposed to not but want double check.
> 
> I had chance to buy 79 GMC C70 with 3,200 gallons tanker.


Dan aluminum will work fine and will hold up fine. Just keep it washed and treat the aluminum in the off season.


----------



## Metro Lawn

Starting to get plow stuff ready... taking advantage of the nice day


----------



## Plow man Foster

Metro Lawn;1310720 said:


> Starting to get plow stuff ready... taking advantage of the nice day


I guess when you have over 20 Trucks you can put plows on in September and not have to worry about them when its 40 degrees out. Or since you dont drive them all on a daily basis. I just hate seeing guys driving with plows on. In early october. Just a pet-peeve of mine!


----------



## Metro Lawn

Plow man Foster;1310726 said:


> I guess when you have over 20 Trucks you can put plows on in September and not have to worry about them when its 40 degrees out. Or since you dont drive them all on a daily basis. I just hate seeing guys driving with plows on. In early october. Just a pet-peeve of mine!


We only put them on to paint them


----------



## Milwaukee

Lightningllc;1310679 said:


> Dan aluminum will work fine and will hold up fine. Just keep it washed and treat the aluminum in the off season.





Plow man Foster;1310517 said:


> I would say yes. Last year was the first year suburban landscape in walled lake sold liquid. They just brought in a 9000 gallon (?) tanker trailer and it was filled with liquid. Thats going to be one HEAVY load when full! Liquid usually weighs about 10 pounds a gallon...32,000 pounds!


Thank

Went to look at this truck it not aluminum it stainless so guy think it worth GOLD $3500 for 76 GMC 6000 with 233 6 cylinders that locked up and 5 speed that locked too. Too much rust on cab. Need 6 new tires. It been sitting for 4 years with only 15K miles original SCREW THAT.

I can get 1993 chevy Topkick diesel 26' running and 89 GMC C60 dump under that price


----------



## brookline

Metro Lawn;1310720 said:


> Starting to get plow stuff ready... taking advantage of the nice day


That's a good looking white truck and plow in the background there John! Lol


----------



## Metro Lawn

brookline;1310824 said:


> That's a good looking white truck and plow in the background there John! Lol


LOL Yeah, I had them take the sprayer out and put the plow on. It just needs to be cleaned out and it is ready for you to pick up.


----------



## Luther

I'm always on the lookout for good reliable subs (plow trucks, salt trucks, loaders and sidewalk crews) to team up with us for snow work.

Pay is negotiable and very timely. payup

We have a lot of new work this year. Troy and surrounding areas especially.

If you want to stay busy, have the equipment and can't find the work send me a pm so we can talk.

Let it snow, let it snow, let it snow......


----------



## Lightningllc

Jim are you going into the commerce area this year, I Picked up some commercial jobs up that way.


----------



## Luther

We're all around Commerce...was wondering who lowballed the sites we lost.


----------



## Lightningllc

Ya I like commerce theirs alot of lowballing going on their, I watched some companies plowing their last year and they have no credibility. So we are moving in that area.


----------



## brookline

TCLA;1310922 said:


> I'm always on the lookout for good reliable subs (plow trucks, salt trucks, loaders and sidewalk crews) to team up with us for snow work.
> 
> Pay is negotiable and very timely. payup
> 
> We have a lot of new work this year. Troy and surrounding areas especially.
> 
> If you want to stay busy, have the equipment and can't find the work send me a pm so we can talk.
> 
> Let it snow, let it snow, let it snow......


I can for sure vouch for that! Very good to work for and NEVER had any issue with getting paid. Looking forward to working for you some more sir


----------



## IC-Smoke

Anyone have a line on a truck side boss bracket for a 03-08 3/4 ton dodge?


----------



## caitlyncllc

IC-Smoke;1311259 said:


> Anyone have a line on a truck side boss bracket for a 03-08 3/4 ton dodge?


Saw this on craigslist. It is an RT3 mount that will fit your truck. Hope it helps.

http://detroit.craigslist.org/wyn/pts/2610100993.html

I am looking for a plow for a '99 dodge dually if you have one sitting around....


----------



## Metro Lawn

IC-Smoke;1311259 said:


> Anyone have a line on a truck side boss bracket for a 03-08 3/4 ton dodge?


call Fuzzy 586-980 9488


----------



## P&M Landscaping

Metro Lawn;1312173 said:



> call Fuzzy 586-980 9488


Sounds like a drug dealer to me:laughing:


----------



## Leisure Time LC

Plow man Foster;1310095 said:


> Anyone know any liquid distributors or places where a buddy of mine and MAYBE i could get brine this year? Im looking for a trial of what ever... I cant get 4000+ gallons until i know its good stuff. We used over 3 different types last year...
> 
> I dont want to buy from suburban again.... Since they are never open.
> Or angelos for that matter since it always cost double as much as it should!


Suburban is always open during snow storms.


----------



## Plow man Foster

Leisure Time LC;1312282 said:


> Suburban is always open during snow storms.


true but the times are like.....weird. Seems like they open at what midnight? Then if they arent open you can calll him....too bad he doesnt always have his phone on him.
but mostly with these new accounts i have im going to need COMPLETE access to my brine. cant always wait on suburban. Not bashing them...because i do A LOT of biz with them just saying this chapter isnt working for me!


----------



## Metro Lawn

Plow man Foster;1312304 said:


> true but the times are like.....weird. Seems like they open at what midnight? Then if they arent open you can calll him....too bad he doesnt always have his phone on him.
> but mostly with these new accounts i have im going to need COMPLETE access to my brine. cant always wait on suburban. Not bashing them...because i do A LOT of biz with them just saying this chapter isnt working for me!


Seems pretty simple. Just store some at your shop. You don't need to buy 4000 gallons, just get a 300, 500, 1000 gallon tank and keep it filled between storms. This way you will have it when you need it.


----------



## Do It All Do It Right

Leisure Time LC;1312282 said:


> Suburban is always open during snow storms.


Suburban has guys that sleep there. Plus he has trucks on the road 24hrs a day transporting liquid.


----------



## Lightningllc

Suburban oil is always open, storage tanks are made for a reason. Credibility plays a role here.


----------



## Plow man Foster

Lightningllc;1312662 said:


> Suburban oil is always open, storage tanks are made for a reason. Credibility plays a role here.


hahahaha Sorry guys i forgot there were 2 suburbans! I was talking about the suburban landscape yard in Walled lake on ladd rd.

Thanks guys anyone know where we can get bigger tanks around here?? With having a 500 gallon tank in the back of the truck we prob need a 3,000 gallon one...


----------



## Leisure Time LC

Anyone have a Western Unimount wiring harness for a 93 f250 (truck side) laying around their shop.
I need to replaced the one the A%^$*&^s had taken when they stole my truck last winter


----------



## Lightningllc

Scottie I have a ultra mount wiring laying on the floor at the shop.


----------



## Matson Snow

Lightningllc;1312662 said:


> Suburban oil is always open, storage tanks are made for a reason. Credibility plays a role here.


:laughing:.....:laughing:.......How True


----------



## snow plowman

hello all hope u all stay safe and make lots of cash this winter


----------



## Lightningllc

Their are alot of companies that do not pay their subs. This is wrong on so Many levels. If you hire someone to do the work no matter if you get paid or not that company should be paid. My subs get paid no matter what. I still haven't been paid from jobs but my subs were paid 30 days or less.

This also stems to a credibility company.


----------



## Matson Snow

Lightningllc;1312860 said:


> Their are alot of companies that do not pay their subs. This is wrong on so Many levels. If you hire someone to do the work no matter if you get paid or not that company should be paid. My subs get paid no matter what. I still haven't been paid from jobs but my subs were paid 30 days or less.
> 
> This also stems to a credibility company.


Could not agree More.....I have been Very Lucky in The past couple of seasons to work for a Wonderful company That Pays Like Clock work......payup

I think alot of these companys issues stem from Not having Money on hand when the season starts...Also, They Bid the work so low that when its time to pay...The sub is the one who suffers....Too Many Bozos out there now a days Bidding and plowing Snow....


----------



## Plow man Foster

Lightningllc;1312860 said:


> Their are alot of companies that do not pay their subs. This is wrong on so Many levels. If you hire someone to do the work no matter if you get paid or not that company should be paid. My subs get paid no matter what. I still haven't been paid from jobs but my subs were paid 30 days or less.
> 
> This also stems to a credibility company.


All credible companies do this. Obviously if you dont pay your workers they wont come back. Yes everyone has jobs such as Snow or Landscape, that they havent been paid for. I know we have one job we did back in APRIL that we still havent been paid for. If every single one of our customers paid all of their money that they owed us, we could pay off the rest of the money that we owe for our Truck and equipment payments. Thankfully are in the process of collecting the money....even though we havent been Majorly effected by it.


----------



## asps4u

My situation has nothing to do with subcontracting but everything to do with the credibility of their company and trusting them with their word


----------



## Matson Snow

How about them Lions.......Im Not drinking the Kool Aid Yet.....But, they are looking Good....I hope they can Keep it up and make it an interesting Season....:salute:


----------



## alpha01

Hey guys, 
I'm looking to get rid of about 20 resi driveways in Rochester hills. They are all long time clients so not trying to leave high and dry. Looking for reliable company as I don't wanna loose them for summer maintenance. Please pm me if interested


----------



## brandonslc

Whats a good brand of a hydro undertailgate spreader? and also a good dealer?


----------



## Icemelters

*Mgia snow expo*

The annual MGIA Snow Expo is this Thursday. Be sure to see the vendors if you are in need of new equipment, salt, brine, bagged ice melters, etc. There are some good educational classes as well.


----------



## cuttingedge13

asps4u;1312909 said:


> My situation has nothing to do with subcontracting but everything to do with the credibility of their company and trusting them with their word


I thought most insurance companies put both names on the check?


----------



## Do It All Do It Right

asps4u;1312848 said:


> Are you guys ever going to pay me the money you owe me that your insurance paid you for? According to Hortica, you cashed their check in May, and yet you have not paid me yet...Or are we going to court and tacking on court costs & interest charges amongst other collections fees? All paperwork is sitting on my desk waiting to be filed. I've been holding off for as long as I can, but I think 4 months of avoiding me is a bit ridiculous. The ball's in your court
> 
> Sorry to everyone else on here that has to waste their time reading this post, but I never expected a member of this site, to try and screw me out of money they owe. (Especially when that money isn't even coming out of their pocket)


When do you plan finishing the job? The front end is still tweaked. There is wheel well bolts missing causing rattling. There is a headlight that was never replaced. There is bolts missing from my tailgate. The tailight fell off. I don't have a problem paying if the job was completed.


----------



## Lightningllc

2 sides to every story. Every time.


----------



## Milwaukee

Do It All Do It Right;1313152 said:


> When do you plan finishing the job? The front end is still tweaked. There is wheel well bolts missing causing rattling. There is a headlight that was never replaced. There is bolts missing from my tailgate. The tailight fell off. I don't have a problem paying if the job was completed.


I don't want to be in this stuff but what I see that truck down on road,.

It dog tail rear end want go right while front end go left. If you look at bed to cab level it look it sag in driver side about 2-3"

When I inspect front tires it look it was toe in too much. It feather on tread surface.

Hood to grill had gap about 1" you could put finger in.

1 headlight is brand new and 1 old headlight look yellow fade it doesn't look great.

Bed they did great job repair dentsThumbs Up But for some reason that tailgate torx screws was disapper I don't know how that happened.

I know it hard to repair that. It was in extremely badly accident


----------



## TheXpress2002

Looking ahead to the weekend. Hard frost and a possible freeze for some Friday night or Saturday night.


----------



## Leisure Time LC

TheXpress2002;1313286 said:


> Looking ahead to the weekend. Hard frost and a possible freeze for some Friday night or Saturday night.


Oh Boy


----------



## caitlyncllc

TheXpress2002;1313286 said:


> Looking ahead to the weekend. Hard frost and a possible freeze for some Friday night or Saturday night.


Gonna be a cold Saturday morning sitting in the tree. Should make the deer move, though. Good luck to anybody that is goin out!!


----------



## Luther

Matson Snow;1312932 said:


> How about them Lions.......Im Not drinking the Kool Aid Yet.....


I am ~ and it tastes great.


----------



## IC-Smoke

Anyone have a fiberglass low profile truck cap for a 03-08 ram short bed for sale?


----------



## asps4u

Do It All Do It Right;1313152 said:


> When do you plan finishing the job? The front end is still tweaked. There is wheel well bolts missing causing rattling. There is a headlight that was never replaced. There is bolts missing from my tailgate. The tailight fell off. I don't have a problem paying if the job was completed.


There's a reason that there's a lifetime guarantee...One may want to acknowledge that there is a problem if they want it corrected. I know I wouldn't drive my company truck for 5 months if it wasn't right, but that's me. Glad to see you finally acknowledged me though, unfortunately it had to be on an internet forum instead of responding to my phone & written correspondence.

I know today is the first rainy day since April, so you should bring it in now to get those issues corrected while you aren't able to work outside, who knows when the next rain will come?


----------



## Moonlighter

Icemelters;1313048 said:


> The annual MGIA Snow Expo is this Thursday. Be sure to see the vendors if you are in need of new equipment, salt, brine, bagged ice melters, etc. There are some good educational classes as well.


Okay, okay I could use a bit of clarity please, I noticed on the other page you were going to sell liquids but can you inform us about who you are, sponsor, solicitor, plow jockey just so we know who you might be or who to look for at the show maybe.

Express thank you sir for the early warning.:salute:


----------



## Matson Snow

TCLA;1313307 said:


> I am ~ and it tastes great.


Be Careful.....I would Hate to see Your Heart Broken.....Although, it would be Rather Funny....................:laughing:


----------



## michigancutter

caitlyncllc;1313303 said:


> Gonna be a cold Saturday morning sitting in the tree. Should make the deer move, though. Good luck to anybody that is goin out!!


Im going out and freezing on saturday. Just got a barnett crossbow so im stoked to use it. Good luck to you. Im just walking out my backdoor to get in my stand, how about you???


----------



## caitlyncllc

michigancutter;1313778 said:


> Im going out and freezing on saturday. Just got a barnett crossbow so im stoked to use it. Good luck to you. Im just walking out my backdoor to get in my stand, how about you???


I have a food plot back behind the house where I hunt, but morning hunts are never good here. I have a place down the road about 5 miles that is much better for the am hunts, so I will probably be sitting there saturday morning. I just got my trail cameras out last this past week behind the house. Got a few pictures of small bucks, but nothing to write home about. Yet.


----------



## brookline

Just picked up the new (to me) truck today. Just about ready to let it snow!


----------



## saltoftheearth

TheXpress2002;1313286 said:


> Looking ahead to the weekend. Hard frost and a possible freeze for some Friday night or Saturday night.


Whoo Hooo!:redbounce


----------



## Plow man Foster

saltoftheearth;1314283 said:


> Whoo Hooo!:redbounce





TheXpress2002;1313286 said:


> Looking ahead to the weekend. Hard frost and a possible freeze for some Friday night or Saturday night.


Salt event??? Thumbs UpThumbs Up


----------



## grassmaster06

How's everyone doing on contracts this year renewals/new customers,I'm also being told my prices are way to high .this is my 5th year plowing full time I know my numbers but some people have no idea what goes into a professional plowing biz,


----------



## brookline

grassmaster06;1314405 said:


> How's everyone doing on contracts this year renewals/new customers,I'm also being told my prices are way to high .this is my 5th year plowing full time I know my numbers but some people have no idea what goes into a professional plowing biz,


Same story new year my friend. Lowballers get hammered and out performed by real professionals all the time.


----------



## Lightningllc

Ya in hearing I'm too high too. I have a business I've had for 10 years. They just told me I'm $ 50 a ton too high. I said wtf. Well it's the same price since 09. Their are some guys bidding salting $75 to $95 a ton applied. Wtf.


----------



## Luther

Now I can see around $95 a ton if it's a 15-25 ton drop for a single application on a site.

Who ever is bidding $75 per ton is either an idiot, or he's lying to the customer and not actually throwing down 1 ton.


----------



## Moonlighter

grassmaster06;1314405 said:


> How's everyone doing on contracts this year renewals/new customers,I'm also being told my prices are way to high .this is my 5th year plowing full time I know my numbers but some people have no idea what goes into a professional plowing biz,


So far not so good at all, I agree no one understands what it takes to be in this business and offer the services we offer. I went in to a small cell place, introduced myself, handed him my card, he said okay lets have a price, so I gave him the lowest I could never do it for price. The jacka** hands me back my card, laughs and says no. I was thinking wtf coming out of there. Okay guys sorry end of rant, there are more people to talk to I hope they are more intelligent than that guy.


----------



## grassmaster06

Staying up all night being on call and hoping all your guys show up a 3:30 to go out in the wosrt conditions and then fixing broken equipment in 2 degrees outside on a wet frozen ground so I'm sorry mr a hole I can't plow this 1.5hour job for 60 bucks and then bill you for it.I love plowing and it's pretty demanding most of the time but the business end is really starting to suck ,I just can't wait for all the guessing games to be over and have our routes in hand and send these suckers some invoices


----------



## Lightningllc

TCLA;1314541 said:


> Now I can see around $95 a ton if it's a 15-25 ton drop for a single application on a site.
> 
> Who ever is bidding $75 per ton is either an idiot, or he's lying to the customer and not actually throwing down 1 ton.


Jim it's a 2 ton drop. My price was $150 ton applied. Same price I got for last year. The idiot was at $75 applied. This job is a 2 ton and sometimes 3.


----------



## Lightningllc

I'm seeing prices for plowing Lots averaging out to $30-$50 hr. I just seen a taco bell bid out for $30 with sidewalks and $35 for salt and cal. Wtf


----------



## Plow man Foster

Lightningllc;1314784 said:


> I'm seeing prices for plowing Lots averaging out to $30-$50 hr. I just seen a taco bell bid out for $30 with sidewalks and $35 for salt and cal. Wtf


Well i can believe that. My Pops Gets a flyer every other day for a guy plowing driveways for $125....Im not gonna put his name out, but im sure anyone in the area knows who im talking about. I did the math and by the end of the season you're paying the customer to plow their drive.

But i never bid on fast food places (like that) or Local stores like walmart and Meijer. They always get a Newbie who sees "budget $250,000" in the contract, Gets all new equip. Then again at the end of the season after all those payments and salt they are left with maybe 2-5k. It always goes to the lowest bid. Cant tell you how may times they have asked me to place a bid Online.

Maybe im wrong but thats just not my forte.


----------



## Matson Snow

Plow man Foster;1314788 said:


> Well i can believe that. My Pops Gets a flyer every other day for a guy plowing driveways for $125....Im not gonna put his name out, but im sure anyone in the area knows who im talking about. I did the math and by the end of the season you're paying the customer to plow their drive.
> 
> But i never bid on fast food places (like that) or Local stores like walmart and Meijer. They always get a Newbie who sees "budget $250,000" in the contract, Gets all new equip. Then again at the end of the season after all those payments and salt they are left with maybe 2-5k. It always goes to the lowest bid. Cant tell you how may times they have asked me to place a bid Online.
> 
> Maybe im wrong but thats just not my forte.


How many times were resi's plowed last year??????

Many years ago i had a Neighborhood in Bloomfield Twp......We had 105 driveways...These drives were all Straight 4 Car long Drives.....A truck with a back blade could do 10 an hour....So, 2 trucks were in and out in about 5 Hours...The 5 seasons we did them the average # of pushes was 10....

The seasonal Price was $175 per drive....So, $175 divided by 10 is $17.50 per drive per visit.....$17.50 x 10 drives an hour comes to $175 an hour.....Please enlighten me how you make more than $175 an Hour per Truck....Im all ears.....Efficiency is the key my friend....Dont let the price fool you...This was my *Forte* and i was pretty good at it.....


----------



## cuttingedge13

Lightningllc;1314784 said:


> I'm seeing prices for plowing Lots averaging out to $30-$50 hr. I just seen a taco bell bid out for $30 with sidewalks and $35 for salt and cal. Wtf


I Pay some of my good drivers $30.00 an hour. I understand being hungry and needing work but this is ridiculous. I don't understand why everybody wants to work for free!


----------



## brandonslc

Has anyone ever used a snowex Under Tailgate Spreader?? Are they any good??


----------



## grassmaster06

Anyone have a unimount handheld controller for sale


----------



## Plow man Foster

Matson Snow;1314801 said:


> How many times were resi's plowed last year??????
> 
> Many years ago i had a Neighborhood in Bloomfield Twp......We had 105 driveways...These drives were all Straight 4 Car long Drives.....A truck with a back blade could do 10 an hour....So, 2 trucks were in and out in about 5 Hours...The 5 seasons we did them the average # of pushes was 10....
> 
> The seasonal Price was $175 per drive....So, $175 divided by 10 is $17.50 per drive per visit.....$17.50 x 10 drives an hour comes to $175 an hour.....Please enlighten me how you make more than $175 an Hour per Truck....Im all ears.....Efficiency is the key my friend....Dont let the price fool you...This was my *Forte* and i was pretty good at it.....


Yeah i used to have that many (if not more) when i was just rollin' around with my 2 Jeeps and snoways. Now that was 19 years ago! Times have changed! And i was charging 350 For a season! And GETTING IT! 

But this guy has So far 650 Drives...(my buddy called today and the wife told him) 
Last year Where we are We pushed Commercials about 15+ times. Commercials Maybe 20-30+ depending on different circumstances. SO 125 divided by 22 is 5.70 Roughly im just mental mathing<<(Not a word) it.

And lets be real 650... is A ***** load of driveways. I have said it before...I rather be doing a lot other things than plowing 650+ driveways. But i guess that explains why he was out 48-72hours after a storm while we were busy checking for icy hazards, etc


----------



## Metro Lawn

Lightningllc;1314776 said:


> Jim it's a 2 ton drop. My price was $150 ton applied. Same price I got for last year. The idiot was at $75 applied. This job is a 2 ton and sometimes 3.


What they do is bill for 4-6 tons to get the same you are, but it looks better on a bid. It is like what Gresham does... They will bid a $150 plow job at $60 and $135 per ton on salt. The whole winter except in extreme cases will be only salting. A 6 inch snow will get 3 salt applications. No blades dropped at all. I know this because they did it to one of our customers.

Our price was $125 a push and $75 for salt (1/2 ton)- Total $200
Them $55.00 push and 2.5 yds of salt $337.50 - Total $392,50 (yes, they charged for a push even when they didn't push)
On a 6 inch storm the got a bill for $1122.50 (3 salts and 2 pushes) When the called to question it, they were told (that was the contract you signed)


----------



## cuttingedge13

Other than new construction, I would think the customer should know how much salt their lot takes.


----------



## flykelley

Hi Guys
Anyone does Christmas lights for high end residential? I have a good customer who asked me to do their christmas lights this year. They want all white LEDs. They paid a company last year but would rather send me the work. I have no idea how they price these jobs. By the strand? Do I own the lights or does the customer? Not looking to do a whole lot but wouldn't mind doing something like this.

Thanks Mike


----------



## Plow man Foster

flykelley;1315018 said:


> Hi Guys
> Anyone does Christmas lights for high end residential? I have a good customer who asked me to do their christmas lights this year. They want all white LEDs. They paid a company last year but would rather send me the work. I have no idea how they price these jobs. By the strand? Do I own the lights or does the customer? Not looking to do a whole lot but wouldn't mind doing something like this.
> 
> Thanks Mike


Sub it out! lol


----------



## Superior L & L

So, what did I miss at the snow show?


----------



## cuttingedge13

Superior L & L;1315274 said:


> So, what did I miss at the snow show?


A whole bunch of pretenders. Anybody worth a damn was up to their balls in mud or wet grass today!


----------



## Matson Snow

cuttingedge13;1315306 said:


> A whole bunch of pretenders. Anybody worth a damn was up to their balls in mud or wet grass today!


Pretenders?????...Whats that mean....

I guess im not worth a Dam......I was up to My Chestnuts in wet Concrete....Not Grass...


----------



## flykelley

cuttingedge13;1315306 said:


> A whole bunch of pretenders. Anybody worth a damn was up to their balls in mud or wet grass today!


Well I was in a little bit of mud and a lot of wet grass. Man Im ready for a week of no rain.

Mike


----------



## cuttingedge13

Matson Snow;1315311 said:


> Pretenders?????...Whats that mean....
> 
> I guess im not worth a Dam......I was up to My Chestnuts in wet Concrete....Not Grass...


Concrete is acceptable.:salute: Don't mind me, I'm just pissed that I'm not up north hanging my stand. Hope I can make it up there tomorrow before dark.


----------



## BossPlow2010

cuttingedge13;1315359 said:


> Concrete is acceptable.:salute: Don't mind me, I'm just pissed that I'm not up north hanging my stand. Hope I can make it up there tomorrow before dark.


I hung mine last weekend but won't get to use it until next weekend :realmad:


----------



## Plow man Foster

grassmaster06;1314405 said:


> How's everyone doing on contracts this year renewals/new customers,I'm also being told my prices are way to high .this is my 5th year plowing full time I know my numbers but some people have no idea what goes into a professional plowing biz,





cuttingedge13;1315306 said:


> A whole bunch of pretenders. Anybody worth a damn was up to their balls in mud or wet grass today!


ahahahahaaha i guess that was me! Weather sucked! Rain off and on.... Mowers and trailers smell like a horses ***......gotta love it!


----------



## P&M Landscaping

Finally getting the Jeep all rigged up, just got the Jeep back from the dealer getting my harness put in. Just need to throw in some airshocks and mount a metal plate for my light bar and im ready... I really want to grow mny business this season, I had some bad luck subbing last year and would really like to run my own show. What have you guys found to be the most effective way, paper ads? Flyers? Door to Door? I'm just launched a new website and facebook page, can be see here... http://www.wix.com/peterpolgar/petes-snow Any suggestions for it? Im also currently running a referral program with my current clients, offering up to 10% off for every customer that they refer to me, must sign a season contract though. Seems to be a good deal, if I get 5 new accounts out of a $30 drive, doing it for $15 isn't terrible seeing as i've gotten $150 of new work on average. Most people really like this incentive, and it helped me to grow alot. You guys can call me a low baller for doing it, but im really just trying to get my foot in the door, and take off on the residential side of things. Any other insight is much appreciated...


----------



## terrapro

P&M Landscaping;1315481 said:


> Finally getting the Jeep all rigged up, just got the Jeep back from the dealer getting my harness put in. Just need to throw in some airshocks and mount a metal plate for my light bar and im ready... I really want to grow mny business this season, I had some bad luck subbing last year and would really like to run my own show. What have you guys found to be the most effective way, paper ads? Flyers? Door to Door? I'm just launched a new website and facebook page, can be see here... http://www.wix.com/peterpolgar/petes-snow Any suggestions for it? Im also currently running a referral program with my current clients, offering up to 10% off for every customer that they refer to me, must sign a season contract though. Seems to be a good deal, if I get 5 new accounts out of a $30 drive, doing it for $15 isn't terrible seeing as i've gotten $150 of new work on average. Most people really like this incentive, and it helped me to grow alot. You guys can call me a low baller for doing it, but im really just trying to get my foot in the door, and take off on the residential side of things. Any other insight is much appreciated...


A $15 driveway scares the hell out of me. Take it from someone who almost hung up the towel because of losses last year and I have 1 driveway that costs $25 everyone else is $35 plus. DON'T do it!


----------



## TGS Inc.

*Accuweathers early Winter outlook...*

Not sure if anyone has posted this yet...

http://www.accuweather.com/blogs/me.../snow-forecast-for-the-winter-of-20112012.asp

Me likes!


----------



## P&M Landscaping

terrapro;1315557 said:


> A $15 driveway scares the hell out of me. Take it from someone who almost hung up the towel because of losses last year and I have 1 driveway that costs $25 everyone else is $35 plus. DON'T do it!


Dont get me wrong, I won't touch anything for under $25 for a little one car x one car pad, most of my accounts are in the $45-$60 range


----------



## TheXpress2002

TGS Inc.;1315586 said:


> Not sure if anyone has posted this yet...
> 
> http://www.accuweather.com/blogs/me.../snow-forecast-for-the-winter-of-20112012.asp
> 
> Me likes!


Just wait until mine comes out..........


----------



## Plow man Foster

TGS Inc.;1315586 said:


> Not sure if anyone has posted this yet...
> 
> http://www.accuweather.com/blogs/me.../snow-forecast-for-the-winter-of-20112012.asp
> 
> Me likes!





TheXpress2002;1315600 said:


> Just wait until mine comes out..........


According to the map TGS posted (below) Looks like we wont be getting too much "heavy snow" this year.....But still maybe its just me, but its a little hard for me to believe forecasters predictions for the upcoming DAYS..Let alone MONTHS!
I understand technology has changed in the past few years but.... idk


----------



## TheXpress2002

Plow man Foster;1315624 said:


> According to the map TGS posted (below) Looks like we wont be getting too much "heavy snow" this year.....But still maybe its just me, but its a little hard for me to believe forecasters predictions for the upcoming DAYS..Let alone MONTHS!
> I understand technology has changed in the past few years but.... idk


The map accuweather posted is a general statement of a typical La Nina winter. Where the axis line sets up will determine our storm track and ultimately how much snow we receive. Lets go back a few years here and look at some trends. Out of the past 7 winters we have had 6 moderate La Nina winters (another one is anticipated this winter). Out of those winters 5 of those have been in the top 10 heaviest snowfall ever recorded. Keep following me. The records that were broken and surpassed were from the early 70's which became at that time the heaviest decade for snow. Currently I see from 2005 to around 2015 of above "normal" snowfall compared to "normal" Now keep following me. A normal snowfall year for Detroit is around 40 inches (41.7 to be exact) I could be wrong but the last time we had below average snowfall was back in the winter of 1998-1999

Now with all of this being said the other side of the coin is the magnitude of the storms. Unfortunately we have not been blessed with ten 4 inch snowfalls it has been the back breaking, I dont remember my name, four 10 inch snowfalls the past couple of years placing us in the record books, leading to the above average numbers.So even if we have an average snowfall year 2 "larger" storms can change the whole landscape of how we perceive our winter.

SNOWIEST WINTERS 
DETROIT TOP 10 SNOWIEST SEASONS (1880-present)
01.) 93.6" - 1880-81
02.) 78.0" - 1925-26
03.) 74.0" - 1981-82
04.) 71.7" - 2007-08
05.) 69.1" - 1899-00
06.) 67.4" - 2010-11 
07.) 67.2" - 1907-08
08.) 66.5" - 1929-30
09.) 65.7" - 2008-09
10.) 63.8" - 2004-05

SNOWIEST CALENDAR YEARS
#01) 82.6� � 2008
#03) 75.3� � 2005 (tie w/ 1974)

SNOWIEST OCTOBERS
#11) 0.2� � 2006

SNOWIEST DECEMBERS
#03) 25.1� � 2000
#06) 21.4� � 2008
#10) 19.8� � 2005 (tie w/ 1975)

SNOWIEST JANUARYS
#03) 26.9� � 2005
#04) 25.2� � 2009

SNOWIEST FEBRUARYS
#02) 31.7� � 2011 (***3rd snowiest month on record***)
#06) 27.0� � 2010
#07) 24.2� � 2008
#10) 19.2� � 2003 (tie w/ 1988)

SNOWIEST MARCHES
#04) 21.0� � 2008 (tie w/ 1916)

SNOWIEST APRILS
#05) 7.4� � 2009
#10) 5.0� � 2003 (tie w/ 1923)
#15) 4.3� � 2005

(yes that data was a copy and paste)(helps to bring my idea to light)


----------



## Matson Snow

Go Tigers !!!!!!!!!!..............


----------



## brookline

Ryan, are you expecting another late start this year for the first plowable event? Seems the past two years it has been late December bfore we drop any blades (not salting). I thought you had mentioned something along those lines a month or so ago is why I ask, I could be wrong though.


----------



## PlowingMI

Oh my old friend plowsite, how I have missed the! Hello all. Looking forward to white money falling from the sky, and sleepless nights this season!!!!


----------



## smoore45

Matson Snow;1315832 said:


> Go Tigers !!!!!!!!!!..............


Yeah, I hope they kick the Yankees a$$!! Guess we have to wait until tonight to see the rest of the game though.


----------



## alpha01

Is 10 plows and 15 salts the norm for contract terms these days. Have been using that as a basis but doesn't seem right at times. Any input would be geatly appreciated


----------



## flykelley

alpha01;1316145 said:


> Is 10 plows and 15 salts the norm for contract terms these days. Have been using that as a basis but doesn't seem right at times. Any input would be geatly appreciated


I use 20-25 plowings and 25-30 saltings for the seasonal contracts.

Mike


----------



## ndodb4

*Looking to sub in Livingston County or close*

I have a 03' GMC 1500 with 3' lift and suspension and prepped for plow. want to make sure I can get work before I pick up the blade.

Dan 248-821-4100
[email protected]


----------



## alpha01

Thanks for the input Mike... my numbers must be off somewhere. 
Let me make an actual scenario I have dealt with which makes me weary of quoting more than 10 plows and 15 salts. Maybe you guys can help.
For example: An all inclusive property (bank) which takes 1 hour to plow, takes about 600lbs to salt, and 1 bag of ice devil is at $4700 under a seasonal contract. If I was to break it down to per push/ per app rates, it would be at $188 for the hr of plowing/walkway clearing and $188 for salting lot/walkways at 10 pushes and 15 salt apps which I think is fair.
If I was to quote 20 plows and 25 salt apps, the contract total would be at $8460. Now is that what a cometetive price should be and I am just screwing myself royally everytime I have a seasonal contract signed? 
What am I doing wrong?
Are my numbers off?
Am I making any sense?
Any and all criticism welcome


----------



## Metro Lawn

alpha01;1316202 said:


> Thanks for the input Mike... my numbers must be off somewhere.
> Let me make an actual scenario I have dealt with which makes me weary of quoting more than 10 plows and 15 salts. Maybe you guys can help.
> For example: An all inclusive property (bank) which takes 1 hour to plow, takes about 600lbs to salt, and 1 bag of ice devil is at $4700 under a seasonal contract. If I was to break it down to per push/ per app rates, it would be at $188 for the hr of plowing/walkway clearing and $188 for salting lot/walkways at 10 pushes and 15 salt apps which I think is fair.
> If I was to quote 20 plows and 25 salt apps, the contract total would be at $8460. Now is that what a cometetive price should be and I am just screwing myself royally everytime I have a seasonal contract signed?
> What am I doing wrong?
> Are my numbers off?
> Am I making any sense?
> Any and all criticism welcome


Using your numbers, last season would have cut your pay down to about half ($94) This is why I have never done all inclusive contracts unless they are long term 3-5 years. We never use someone else's contract either. If they insist, then we decline bidding the job. 95% of my work is by the push and I like it that way. These guys that chase these under priced seasonal jobs can have them, I will be at the auction when they go out of business.


----------



## terrapro

alpha01;1316202 said:


> Thanks for the input Mike... my numbers must be off somewhere.
> Let me make an actual scenario I have dealt with which makes me weary of quoting more than 10 plows and 15 salts. Maybe you guys can help.
> For example: An all inclusive property (bank) which takes 1 hour to plow, takes about 600lbs to salt, and 1 bag of ice devil is at $4700 under a seasonal contract. If I was to break it down to per push/ per app rates, it would be at $188 for the hr of plowing/walkway clearing and $188 for salting lot/walkways at 10 pushes and 15 salt apps which I think is fair.
> If I was to quote 20 plows and 25 salt apps, the contract total would be at $8460. Now is that what a cometetive price should be and I am just screwing myself royally everytime I have a seasonal contract signed?
> What am I doing wrong?
> Are my numbers off?
> Am I making any sense?
> Any and all criticism welcome


10 plows and 15 salts on an all inclusive?! At the least double those numbers. It is a bank if there is snow on the ground and they are open it needs to be gone now, you might be there 3 times in one 24hr period. I have a few 24hr fast food joints that have a 2 inch trigger and we have been there 3-4 times per 24hr period.


----------



## Superior L & L

Wow alpha I would love to say your right but your crazy if you think your going to get $180 per hour to plow anything, unless u are plowing with a case 721 and a 20' push box


----------



## alpha01

Thanks for the input metro...
Do you suggest enforcing multiple year contracts with prospects to stay competitive in todays market or just sticking with per push agreements? I've been plowing for 5 years and trying to get a better grip on things... plus I don't want to put my equipment up for auction.


----------



## alpha01

L and L... I quote $120 per plowing hour and then $60 per man hr for sidewalk clearing. That's basically what I base all per push and seasonal contracts on for pricing. So it isn't $180 for plowing alone. Isnt that what the norm is?


----------



## cuttingedge13

alpha01;1316202 said:


> Thanks for the input Mike... my numbers must be off somewhere.
> Let me make an actual scenario I have dealt with which makes me weary of quoting more than 10 plows and 15 salts. Maybe you guys can help.
> For example: An all inclusive property (bank) which takes 1 hour to plow, takes about 600lbs to salt, and 1 bag of ice devil is at $4700 under a seasonal contract. If I was to break it down to per push/ per app rates, it would be at $188 for the hr of plowing/walkway clearing and $188 for salting lot/walkways at 10 pushes and 15 salt apps which I think is fair.
> If I was to quote 20 plows and 25 salt apps, the contract total would be at $8460. Now is that what a cometetive price should be and I am just screwing myself royally everytime I have a seasonal contract signed?
> What am I doing wrong?
> Are my numbers off?
> Am I making any sense?
> Any and all criticism welcome


Assuming it takes an hour to plow/clear walks....
$100.00 Per push
$1,100.00 Per Season (11 plows)
$100.00 Per salt
$3,600.00 Per season (36 salts)
Plowing + Salt =$4,700.00 For the season.

Depending on timing and temperature you may plow more often and use less salt or salt the hell out of it and run!

All inclusives give you more flexibility with how you handle a storm but put more responsibility on you to make the right call.


----------



## alpha01

Terrapro... I agree with you 100% on the demand of an all inclusive. 
I guess what really want to know is if it is worth it hearing it from veterans on this site:
1 hour plowing with a 8' plow on a pick-up
45 mins sidewalk clearing with a snowblower
600-700 lbs of rock salt applied to lot and walkways
1 bag Mag chloride applied to steps and ramps 
$4700 season contract


----------



## alpha01

Cuttingedge... well said sir. Thank you.


----------



## terrapro

alpha01;1316306 said:


> Terrapro... I agree with you 100% on the demand of an all inclusive.
> I guess what really want to know is if it is worth it hearing it from veterans on this site:
> 1 hour plowing with a 8' plow on a pick-up
> 45 mins sidewalk clearing with a snowblower
> 600-700 lbs of rock salt applied to lot and walkways
> 1 bag Mag chloride applied to steps and ramps
> $4700 season contract


With the info you supplied an all inclusive zero tolerance would be more like $9G or more. That would be real world no tricks or illegal operations.


----------



## Matson Snow

Get the Salters On....Frost Advisory Tonight...Code Red....The Sky is Falling.....


----------



## Lightningllc

Before you know it we will be living in trucks and loaders.


----------



## snow plowman

Frost Advisory Tonight. with a low of 20


----------



## Five Star Lawn Care LLC

have the plow off my old personel truck for sale....mind as well be new!!!

http://detroit.craigslist.org/wyn/pts/2584303467.html

BIG NEWS COMING MONDAY...STAY TUNED


----------



## Plow man Foster

Matson Snow;1316321 said:


> Get the Salters On....Frost Advisory Tonight...Code Red....The Sky is Falling.....


"Came in from outta town early because i thought we might have a salt event in the morning.... Going out at 3 to check my lots" Thumbs UpThumbs Up

--Quotes from Winter 2010!


----------



## Superior L & L

Five Star Lawn Care LLC;1316448 said:


> BIG NEWS COMING MONDAY...STAY TUNED


Your having a party with free booze & stripper and all plowsite members are invited ?


----------



## Luther

Alpha, review your last five years of documentation. This will give you acurate averages (your average) on how long and how often it has taken you to service your clients in your service area.

Do your best to achieve a healthy blend of per push, seasonals, all inclusives...even hourly work. This will hedge you against every winter senario.


----------



## BossPlow2010

Superior L & L;1316493 said:


> Your having a party with free booze & stripper and all plowsite members are invited ?


Except the ones that don't pay 
:laughing:

Did anybody get a deer?


----------



## caitlyncllc

BossPlow2010;1316610 said:


> Except the ones that don't pay
> :laughing:
> 
> Did anybody get a deer?


Froze my butt off. Not used to this cold weather. Seen some does, but no shooters. I'm thinking tonight will be a good night.


----------



## Matson Snow

OK......I have one foot firmly plant on the Lion's Bandwagon....:salute:

That was a Great Win....Way to go Lion's......Thumbs Up


----------



## Plow man Foster

Matson Snow;1316671 said:


> OK......I have one foot firmly plant on the Lion's Bandwagon....:salute:
> 
> That was a Great Win....Way to go Lion's......Thumbs Up


Still not drinkin' the Kool-aid???????


----------



## Matson Snow

Plow man Foster;1316685 said:


> Still not drinkin' the Kool-aid???????


Not Yet....But the pitcher has been made.......


----------



## IC-Smoke

not my sale but found on great lakes 4x4

boss 9'2" wings:

http://www.greatlakes4x4.com/showthread.php?t=220410


----------



## Glockshot73!

Hey can you guys reccomend a good hydroseeding company who serves the auburn hills area, im doing a bid and am looking for a good quality company and a per sqft price. Any help is appriciated thanks.


----------



## Metro Lawn

The F450 went on the road today and I picked up a new project... it never stops


----------



## Lightningllc

Metro Lawn;1317879 said:


> The F450 went on the road today and I picked up a new project... it never stops


Do you live on craigslist John???


----------



## Metro Lawn

Lightningllc;1317882 said:


> Do you live on craigslist John???


pretty much...lol

btw.... my Ford looks almost as gawdy as your trucks do....:laughing:


----------



## Lightningllc

Metro Lawn;1317904 said:


> pretty much...lol
> 
> btw.... my Ford looks almost as gawdy as your trucks do....:laughing:


Rolling bill boards. Brotha. Hey when are we all going to the casino???


----------



## Five Star Lawn Care LLC

I am pleased to announce that as of October 1st 2011 Five Star Lawn Care LLC and Clippers Landscaping have merged their businesses. 

I will be hard at work with Clippers launching a brand new fertilization division that is scheduled to launch in the spring of 2012. In addition to running the fertilization division I will also play a critical role in the snow and ice management division.

I was presented with a great opportunity to open a new chapter in my life which will allow me to focus more on the aspect of the industry that I love. It’s going to mean a lot more time to spend with my family and a lot less stress and headaches that go along with running a business. The move was a carefully planned decision that I made with my family and we are very excited about it.

I do have quite a bit of equipment, general shop and office equipment that i will be selling off....Im working on getting a list and some pricing together now and i will post it as soon as its completed (probably around noon tomorrow).

I will continue to post on the message boards and hang out with you guys at events, We have a great group of guys on here and have valued all of all of the insight that i have took from this site and have very much enjoyed being able to share my knowledge with everyone.


----------



## Lightningllc

Good luck, Eric


----------



## Luther

Yes, good luck to you Eric.


----------



## TGS Inc.

*Awesome!!*

I like the word "brutal"!!

http://www.accuweather.com/blogs/ne...er-ahead-for-the-mi.asp#.To0PIgQ7S_Z.facebook


----------



## alternative

Good luck Eric.


----------



## terrapro

TGS Inc.;1318386 said:


> I like the word "brutal"!!
> 
> http://www.accuweather.com/blogs/ne...er-ahead-for-the-mi.asp#.To0PIgQ7S_Z.facebook


I don't! Why would you wish for a brutal winter? Give me 12 plows and 20 salts and I will be happy.


----------



## eatonpaving

*new addition*

never owned a dodge before,


----------



## eatonpaving

*new plow buddy*

he will guard the truck while i am doing sidewalks, his name is charlie.


----------



## Plow man Foster

eatonpaving;1318837 said:


> he will guard the truck while i am doing sidewalks, his name is charlie.


You must really got some "BAWLS"
I'll stick with golden retriever.


----------



## flykelley

terrapro;1318546 said:


> I don't! Why would you wish for a brutal winter? Give me 12 plows and 20 salts and I will be happy.


I second that Terrapro!

Mike


----------



## eatonpaving

Plow man Foster;1318844 said:


> You must really got some "BAWLS"
> I'll stick with golden retriever.


he's cool as can be, if he's laying on the dash no one gets close to the truck, had him to the shop last week and grown men would not get near the truck, dogs take the long way around him.... he's 49 inches long.....


----------



## magnatrac

I don't want a crazy winter but I don't mind seeing the " heavy lake effect" on that map ! When the guys is grand rapids are getting pounded with snow we can usually count on getting a nice inch or two of fluffy snow. It makes for alot of salting and if you have to plow or shovel it's nice and easy too

Ok now since it's going to be so nice out this weekend I don't want to think about snow. I don't know if any guys here are into r/c cars or not, but my brother and I are hosting a race at his house. We kind of get carried away every year and try to out do ourselves. We don't build the typical kind of r/c track:laughing: We will have a couple hundred people show up for the final round of this race series. We will be racing under lights too, there should be 3 diesel light towers! Anyone can race so if your into it come check it out !!! Here is this years layout.
, shaun

, http://rcracingextreme.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=7869


----------



## Metro Lawn

eatonpaving;1318834 said:


> never owned a dodge before,


My sure it has a decent aftermarket trans cooler on it.


----------



## Metro Lawn

Rollback is coming along.....


----------



## eatonpaving

Metro Lawn;1318911 said:


> My sure it has a decent aftermarket trans cooler on it.


new trans and cooler, i have a few chevys and so far this is one tuff truck....she carry's the plow better than the chevys do, just wondering how she will plow....


----------



## eatonpaving

Metro Lawn;1318915 said:


> Rollback is coming along.....


what is going on,i am a chevy guy that just bought a dodge....your a dodge guy that just bought a chevy....


----------



## Superior L & L

terrapro;1318546 said:


> I don't! Why would you wish for a brutal winter? Give me 12 plows and 20 salts and I will be happy.


Wow, I don't remember the last time I finished a season with less than 45 salts. I've had many a season with 55-60 salts on our high end stuff


----------



## Lightningllc

Ok time to refigure those 3 year all inclusives, F'N kidding me. Last winter took it's toll on everyone but seriously a worse winter than last, One word 357.

http://www.accuweather.com/blogs/ne...er-ahead-for-the-mi.asp#.Toxlvymsp7g.facebook

http://www.accuweather.com/blogs/ne...com-winter-20112012.asp#.Toxl1GnEkjI.facebook

http://www.neoweather.com/2011-2012winterforecast.html


----------



## grassmaster06

Those dodges are nice trucks but I had a bad experience with my 95 ,the truck felt very solid and before I bought it I did a thorough inspection and everything was fine until I pulled a 5000 lb trailer .the trans temp light came on so I checked the dip stic and smoke was rolling off it so I went to the trans shop they told me it was the torque converter but I thought they were just trying to sell me a trans .I put the biggest trans cooler I could find and changed the fluid and filter and that didn't work because the first snow storm we fried the trans ,just some fyi


----------



## eatonpaving

grassmaster06;1318977 said:


> Those dodges are nice trucks but I had a bad experience with my 95 ,the truck felt very solid and before I bought it I did a thorough inspection and everything was fine until I pulled a 5000 lb trailer .the trans temp light came on so I checked the dip stic and smoke was rolling off it so I went to the trans shop they told me it was the torque converter but I thought they were just trying to sell me a trans .I put the biggest trans cooler I could find and changed the fluid and filter and that didn't work because the first snow storm we fried the trans ,just some fyi


the trans was rebuilt and a cooler added before i bought it, i pull my trailer 3850lbs, and a 2 ton roller all summer and have not had any issues, i am putting a salt dogg vbox on next month, i had my sealer tank on it for a month, 350 gallons of sealer, the truck did better than my flat bed diesel,just the mpg sucks....


----------



## P&M Landscaping

Metro Lawn;1318915 said:


> Rollback is coming along.....


Was the from O'hara's performance down this way in Wyandotte? Thought I saw their logo on it in the first pictures.


----------



## Metro Lawn

P&M Landscaping;1319021 said:


> Was the from O'hara's performance down this way in Wyandotte? Thought I saw their logo on it in the first pictures.


yes, it was


----------



## brookline

Tigers!!!!


----------



## Five Star Lawn Care LLC

Here is a make shift list...I will be going upnorth this weekend but i will be back on monday. If anyone is interested in coming out and taking a look at the stuff one evening just let me know....depending on the response i might just do an open house one night.

Also not on the list are these...
http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=125617
http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=125331

PM me for details....Everything is first come first serve

1.****** 3 Place - Trimmer Rack for open trailer $40.00
3.****** 4 Gal manual back pack sprayer	$30.00
4.****** (3) Shur-flo Rechargable back pack sprayers - Parts only	$60.00
5.****** 2 place blower rack - old style	$45.00
7.****** Open sign - Neon 36" x 16" - new in box, a little dusty	$85.00
8.****** Toro personel pace mower 6.75 hp Briggs - 21"	$135.00
9.****** Billy goat vac - Broken handle & missing bag	$135.00
10.** Redmax HB2300 hand held blower	$65.00
14.** Stihl FS110R String Trimmer	$180.00
15.** Redmazx BCZ3000 String trimmer	$95.00
16.** Shindawia T-231 Sting Trimmer Missing gearbox and $50.00
17.** Redmax BCZ300 String Trimmer	$95.00
21.** Shindawia LE230 stick Edger - repairable or parts	$85.00
24.** Redmax EB7001 Back pack blower - Repairable	$115.00
25.** Chevy/GMC Weather Tech floor liners	$85.00
26.** 8' Air-Flo SS salt spreader	$1,600.00
27.** 8' Air-Flo SS salt spreader and side extentions	$1,600.00
28.** Toro Power Clear 21" 141cc	$200.00
29.** Toro Power Clear 21" 141cc	$200.00
30.** 8' Boss plow $2,300.00
31.** Lathem badge swipe - time clock and software	$120.00
32.** 11 slot - job organizer rack	$20.00
33.** Leaf Box for a full size dump truck	$400.00
34.** 6' x 6' heavy duty storage rack (4 shelves)	$85.00
35.** 80# Lesco spreader - needs new kickstand	$145.00
36.** 80# Lesco spreader	$250.00
37.** Truckcraft TC-160 undertailgate spreader- Damaged needs parts replaced	$1,200.00
39.** Gator Rator - Front mount aerator - Needs repair	$225.00
40.** Small storage rack	$20.00
41.** Small Parts bin rack	$40.00
42.** Blade Grinder	$140.00
43.** Water Cooler Rack for enclosed Trailer	$20.00
44.** Small shop cabinet	$15.00
46.** 2010 6.5 x 12 single axle utility trailer with 3 place whip rack	$1,600.00
47.** Ryan Lawn Aire V	$1,100.00
48.** Box of white on white and white on green mini lights	$30.00
49.** Box of white on green mini lights	$40.00
50.** Box of white on white mini lights	$40.00
51.** Pallet Racks 4 - 12' uprights, 12 - 8' Beams and 12 wire racks	$700.00
52.** Red max trimmer parts	$30.00
53.** Hypro pump - Parts or rebuild	$120.00
54.** Drive tire for Lesco spreader	$15.00
55.** Redmax Eb7000 Parts	$60.00
56.** Large industrial metal parts shelving	$115.00
57.** Large industrial metal parts shelving	$115.00
58.** Ac compressor for C-6500	$85.00
59.** SS spinner for large salt spreader	$15.00
60.** AC Delco brake shoes for C-6500	$25.00
61.** Boss Plow skid shoes (6)	$60.00
62.** 15 hp Kaw muffler	$40.00
63.** Disc brakes for C-6500	$50.00
64.** Steering gear for C-6500	$60.00
65.** Turn Signal for C-6500	$15.00
66.** Steel Desk - Brown	$50.00
67.** Steel Desk - Beige	$50.00
68.** 8' Boss plow edge	$150.00
69.** Steel heavy duty cabinet	$30.00
70.** White kitchen cabinets (3)	$35.00
71.** Book Case	$20.00
72.** 5 Drawer filling cabinet	$40.00
73.** 5 Drawer filling cabinet	$40.00
74.** Corner deck - Cubicle unit	$300.00
75.** Corner deck - Cubicle unit	$300.00
76.** Table and Chairs	$60.00


----------



## Metro Lawn

almost done


----------



## Sharpcut 1

Got an Artic 7.5 Poly plow, complete setup off a 2003 Ford F250 SD. Wiring, controller, mount, plow. Looking for $2300.00 Post here or PM me if interested.


----------



## Metro Lawn

Sharpcut 1;1319678 said:


> Got an Artic 7.5 Poly plow, complete setup off a 2003 Ford F250 SD. Wiring, controller, mount, plow. Looking for $2300.00 Post here or PM me if interested.


I would take it, but I just ordered a new V plow from you guys yesterday.... lol payup


----------



## Tscape

Metro Lawn;1319672 said:


> almost done


Thanks for sharing


----------



## M.McDaniel

*Used Plows/Parts*

Who has used plows/parts in metro detroit?


----------



## Metro Lawn

M.McDaniel;1319751 said:


> Who has used plows/parts in metro detroit?


Sharpcut1 (posted above) has some stuff. 586-754-7009


----------



## PowersTree

Who works in Oakland twp? I've got a lead at Rochester rd and Whims Lane. One of my sprinkler customers.


----------



## Lightningllc

Closing the cabin and taking the last salmon fishing trip this year. Damn I wish it would stay nice out, this weather is perfect!!!! Tomorrow morning watch out lake Michigan we need to can some salmon!!!


----------



## flykelley

Hi Guys
Does anyone have a animal trapper who can trap some groundhogs for me? They need to get trapped and moved not killed per my customer request. It will be run through my company and the job is in Lake Angelus. (Baldwin and I-75 area). Looks like there were be two area's that need traps maybe three. If so send me a PM or text 248-431-6443

Thanks Mike


----------



## TGS Inc.

*Preview day today!! Come on out...*

Today is the preview day for the auction at my shop...Come out between 9am and 5pm today to see all the equipment we are selling Tuesday online. This is a no reserve auction-so everything goes regardless of price!

Over 200 lots!

Loaders, salters, plows, pushers, mowers, shop equipment, office equipment, camper, trucks, etc!!

My shop is located at: 2642 Princess, Inkster MI 48141 (near MI Ave. / Inkster)

Thanks!!

Or go to orbitbid.com "Dearborn Snow Plowing"


----------



## firelwn82

flykelley;1320050 said:


> Hi Guys
> Does anyone have a animal trapper who can trap some groundhogs for me? They need to get trapped and moved not killed per my customer request. It will be run through my company and the job is in Lake Angelus. (Baldwin and I-75 area). Looks like there were be two area's that need traps maybe three. If so send me a PM or text 248-431-6443
> 
> Thanks Mike


I do know a tree hugger, I mean animal activist who maybe interested. I have a call into him now and will get back with you a little later today. I have your number.


----------



## Plow man Foster

Metro Lawn;1319672 said:


> almost done


Are You going to be the next o'hare towing??!?!?! Nice trucks! 
Whats next, this one??


----------



## Metro Lawn

Plow man Foster;1320595 said:


> Are You going to be the next o'hare towing??!?!?! Nice trucks!
> Whats next, this one??


you never know lol


----------



## M.McDaniel

Who in the metro area has the 3 acres covered in used plows/pushers/spreaders/parts?


----------



## grassmaster06

How many tow trucks do you have lol,seems like its doing pretty well ,congrats


----------



## Plow man Foster

grassmaster06;1320696 said:


> How many tow trucks do you have lol,seems like its doing pretty well ,congrats


Bet its hard in the winter....guys dont come in to plow let alone tow cars probably.


----------



## Metro Lawn

Plow man Foster;1320781 said:


> Bet its hard in the winter....guys dont come in to plow let alone tow cars probably.


I never have a problem with my drivers, it's the sidewalk guys. You would think that $25 an hour would make it worth it to come in, but nope....


----------



## Lightningllc

Metro Lawn;1320802 said:


> I never have a problem with my drivers, it's the sidewalk guys. You would think that $25 an hour would make it worth it to come in, but nope....


Damn John I'm coming to work for you $25 hr to shovel.


----------



## bln

25 an hour. Hope none of my guys see this.


----------



## Milwaukee

Metro Lawn;1320802 said:


> I never have a problem with my drivers, it's the sidewalk guys. You would think that $25 an hour would make it worth it to come in, but nope....


$25 a hour to shovel that way best than I heard though companies. Most them do $10-15 a hour.


----------



## Sharpcut 1

Yea, but if you work for John, you get to shovel the home of the undefeated LIONS!!!!


----------



## Metro Lawn

Sharpcut 1;1321213 said:


> Yea, but if you work for John, you get to shovel the home of the undefeated LIONS!!!!


They hardly ever even shovel. They all have blowers. The only time they ever pick up a shovel is for stairs.


----------



## Metro Lawn

bln;1321105 said:


> 25 an hour. Hope none of my guys see this.


Everybody says I am crazy for paying this much, but nobdy ever quits because my competition offered them 25 or 50 cents more an hour.


----------



## caitlyncllc

I had fun at the auction today, but ended up with a couple extra salt spreaders. One is a Fink model 11 - 11' x 7' V-box with live bottom. The other is green. not sure what it is, got it on accident.... but it is a 10' x 7' with live bottom. Not sure the working condition on either, but willing let them go at a good price to someone who wants to figure it out. Might have a Monroe 12' x 7' also. But that one I'm gonna get to the shop and get into first. The other 2 are both set up for trucks with live hydrolics. PM for pictures and info. thanks


----------



## brookline

So I got a letter in the mail today for a mandatory DOT meeting costing $150..... Anyone know if this is legit? Im thinking its a money grab from a private company, but I would rather be safe if anyone has heard of it.


----------



## TheXpress2002

brookline;1321476 said:


> So I got a letter in the mail today for a mandatory DOT meeting costing $150..... Anyone know if this is legit? Im thinking its a money grab from a private company, but I would rather be safe if anyone has heard of it.


Pitched it in the trash.


----------



## TheXpress2002

A rude awakening is in store next 10-14 days temp wise with a decent shot at a different form of precip. Nothing to panic about but those straggling contracts should be coming in.


----------



## Luther

We happen to have a couple openings for experienced plow drivers to plow in our company trucks. 3/4-1 ton trucks. Please do not apply for this unless you are thoroughly experienced, detail and safety oriented. Reliability and dependability is also required. I will check your references so please be prepared to disclose them to me.

Great opportunity for the right individuals.

Please pm me or call me at our office if you feel you qualify for this responsibility. (248) 685-0123.

Jim


----------



## Plow man Foster

brookline;1321476 said:


> So I got a letter in the mail today for a mandatory DOT meeting costing $150..... Anyone know if this is legit? Im thinking its a money grab from a private company, but I would rather be safe if anyone has heard of it.


Think it was TerraLawns or TerraPro who brought this up on LS..... We actually got them through email. We pitched it also. I kinda thought it was spam until i saw how many other people got them..


----------



## caitlyncllc

Here are the links to the V-boxs if anybody is interested. I don't need 'em, don't want 'em and don't want to screw with them. They are in Inkster till tomorrow or Friday, then they will be in Fenton.
http://detroit.craigslist.org/okl/bfs/2646511834.html
http://detroit.craigslist.org/okl/bfs/2646429055.html
http://detroit.craigslist.org/okl/pts/2646448931.html


----------



## Plow man Foster

caitlyncllc;1321380 said:


> I had fun at the auction today, but ended up with a couple extra salt spreaders. One is a Fink model 11 - 11' x 7' V-box with live bottom. The other is green. not sure what it is, got it on accident.... but it is a 10' x 7' with live bottom. Not sure the working condition on either, but willing let them go at a good price to someone who wants to figure it out. Might have a Monroe 12' x 7' also. But that one I'm gonna get to the shop and get into first. The other 2 are both set up for trucks with live hydrolics. PM for pictures and info. thanks


how'd you get it on accident? And if you dont mind, did you get anything that you plan to use this year?


----------



## caitlyncllc

Plow man Foster;1321822 said:


> how'd you get it on accident? And if you dont mind, did you get anything that you plan to use this year?


ummm, no. I didn't get anything I plan to use this year. I was bidding on a couple 8' V-boxes and threw a low bid on the bigger ones as a scare tactic for the guys that were bidding on the 8's. But, the bidding on the 8's got higher than I wanted to pay, and I guess nobody wanted the bigger spreaders, so now I have to do something with them. Yes, I get it, it was a bad idea. Guess I have been watching too much Storage Wars. :crying:


----------



## caitlyncllc

Lightningllc;1321918 said:


> What are u selling everything u won from the greenerside auction


Yes - see earlier posts. I did not want these, but now have'em, so here they are.


----------



## Lightningllc

I won a couple hose reels, gotta go pick them up but the numbers the stuff was bringing was crazy!!!! I really do not think people knOw their are buyers fees that can reach 19% with tax included.


----------



## Lightningllc

I have 2 v-box's I'll sell for $1000 for both. They need work but they worked a couple years ago


----------



## caitlyncllc

Lightningllc;1322002 said:


> I have 2 v-box's I'll sell for $1000 for both. They need work but they worked a couple years ago


how big are they? gas, electric, or pto driven?


----------



## Metro Lawn

I am looking for a sub with a loader and maybe a truck for 2 jobs. (Dearborn) They are close together, so you could drive from one to the other. Site is fenced and has 24 hour security if you want to leave the machine on site.


----------



## Lightningllc

caitlyncllc;1322011 said:


> how big are they? gas, electric, or pto driven?


Western 8' and a Swenson 10'. Gas Come and make me a offer.


----------



## Stuffdeer

Lightningllc;1322130 said:


> Western 8' and a Swenson 10'. Gas Come and make me a offer.


Would you sell the western for 500?? If so, I'll be there this weekend


----------



## Lightningllc

800 for both. They have to leave together


----------



## terrapro

Lightningllc;1322130 said:


> Western 8' and a Swenson 10'. Gas Come and make me a offer.


Justin I thought it was an 8' swenson and a 10' western? Or atleast I thought that was what we figured when I was checking them out.


----------



## Lightningllc

terrapro;1322665 said:


> Justin I thought it was an 8' swenson and a 10' western? Or atleast I thought that was what we figured when I was checking them out.


Maybe. I don't remember.


----------



## Plow man Foster

Matson...... Hibernating?? 
Well The tigers have won Again! Think its about that time......

Drink up....


----------



## P&M Landscaping

Plow man Foster;1322742 said:


> Matson...... Hibernating??
> Well The tigers have won Again! Think its about that time......
> 
> Drink up....


He called me last week, said he was headed on vacation for a few weeks.


----------



## terrapro

Lightningllc;1322732 said:


> Maybe. I don't remember.


Yep, oh well. They are one way or the other potential buyers.


----------



## Luther

P&M Landscaping;1322764 said:


> He called me last week, said he was headed on vacation for a few weeks.


Mr. Matson is dealing with ice management in his umbrella drink somewhere in the tropics.


----------



## flykelley

Need a tree guy for a job in Inkster, must have insurance and both tree's have to be climbed. Can't get a truck near them. Send me a PM or text. 248-431-6443

Mike


----------



## terrapro

TCLA;1322948 said:


> Mr. Matson is dealing with ice management in his umbrella drink somewhere in the tropics.


Good for him! I need to try some of that sometime.


----------



## Tscape

TCLA;1322948 said:


> Mr. Matson is dealing with ice management in his umbrella drink somewhere in the tropics.


We are headed to St. John USVI in a couple of weeks. Cant' wait! I wish I could go in January or February, but as a plow guy I have to front load any such vacation.


----------



## TheXpress2002

Good morning. There is a lot of chatter on the weather sites about snow late next week and weekend in the eastern and central lakes. These systems although very impressive and I mean very impressive will have a great impact on us temperature wise but will NOT be laying down snow in our back yards. Temps by next weekend will struggle to get into the 40's in some spots. These two systems will usher out our indian summer and bring us one step closer to winter.


----------



## Stuffdeer

TheXpress2002;1322992 said:


> Good morning. There is a lot of chatter on the weather sites about snow late next week and weekend in the eastern and central lakes. These systems although very impressive and I mean very impressive will have a great impact on us temperature wise but will NOT be laying down snow in our back yards. Temps by next weekend will struggle to get into the 40's in some spots. These two systems will usher out our indian summer and bring us one step closer to winter.


Got all contracts but one signed...I'm ready


----------



## saltoftheearth

TheXpress2002;1322992 said:


> Good morning. There is a lot of chatter on the weather sites about snow late next week and weekend in the eastern and central lakes. These systems although very impressive and I mean very impressive will have a great impact on us temperature wise but will NOT be laying down snow in our back yards. Temps by next weekend will struggle to get into the 40's in some spots. These two systems will usher out our indian summer and bring us one step closer to winter.


Ready to go! Thanks Xpress.


----------



## Leisure Time LC

TheXpress2002;1322992 said:


> Good morning. There is a lot of chatter on the weather sites about snow late next week and weekend in the eastern and central lakes. These systems although very impressive and I mean very impressive will have a great impact on us temperature wise but will NOT be laying down snow in our back yards. Temps by next weekend will struggle to get into the 40's in some spots. These two systems will usher out our indian summer and bring us one step closer to winter.


Thanks for the update Ryan


----------



## Stuffdeer

Couple of cheap tailgate spreaders...

dunno if anyone needs them.

http://detroit.craigslist.org/wyn/for/2649548952.html

http://detroit.craigslist.org/wyn/for/2649547376.html


----------



## Luther

Tscape;1322976 said:


> We are headed to St. John USVI in a couple of weeks. Cant' wait! I wish I could go in January or February, but as a plow guy I have to front load any such vacation.


Oh, the shame. I expect so much more coming from one of the greatest and proper wordsmiths in the world.:laughing:



Have yourself a great time Mike! 
:waving:


----------



## Sharpcut 1

Guys, I made a mistake. I have an 8' Artic Poly plow, not 7.5. Came off a 03 F250 SD. Looking for $2300, plow, Mount, wiring, and controller. Tried to attach pictures but file corrupt.


----------



## Tscape

TCLA;1323143 said:


> Oh, the shame. I expect so much more coming from one of the greatest and proper wordsmiths in the world.:laughing:
> 
> 
> 
> Have yourself a great time Mike!
> :waving:


Jim, you flatter me. It's hard to be perfect and on this board it ain't even worth trying. But at least you're out there to keep me honest. LOL!


----------



## Tscape

Oh, and I do believe I left this out of the previous post:* ,*  Now where does this go?


----------



## cgrappler135

Was thinking about subbing out my sidewalk work this year. Does anybody on here do that? Thanks.


----------



## Green Glacier

TheXpress2002;1322992 said:


> Good morning. There is a lot of chatter on the weather sites about snow late next week and weekend in the eastern and central lakes. These systems although very impressive and I mean very impressive will have a great impact on us temperature wise but will NOT be laying down snow in our back yards. Temps by next weekend will struggle to get into the 40's in some spots. These two systems will usher out our indian summer and bring us one step closer to winter.


Thank's for the update Xpress 
Contracts signed & delivered prsport

still getting equipment ready


----------



## Green Glacier

Tscape;1322976 said:


> We are headed to St. John USVI in a couple of weeks. Cant' wait! I wish I could go in January or February, but as a plow guy I have to front load any such vacation.


Hey mike you guys have a good time :salute:

My vacation has been in the wood's


----------



## IC-Smoke

anyone need BOSS RT3 mount for a 94-02 ram? Ive got one in the for sale section.


----------



## Mike_PS

no need for the personal attacks on one another, name calling, insinuations about one another etc., etc.

thanks


----------



## Matson Snow

TCLA;1321725 said:


> We happen to have a couple openings for experienced plow drivers to plow in our company trucks. 3/4-1 ton trucks. Please do not apply for this unless you are thoroughly experienced, detail and safety oriented. Reliability and dependability is also required. I will check your references so please be prepared to disclose them to me.
> 
> Great opportunity for the right individuals.
> 
> Please pm me or call me at our office if you feel you qualify for this responsibility. (248) 685-0123.
> 
> Jim


Your Hiring?????........The only Problem i have is My references are a little sketchy.........Well, that and the 3 DUIs and 2 firearm convictions.....


----------



## m297

*Riverfront Towers*

Just a quick note, River Front Towers downtown Detroit is in receivership and has outstanding balances that are still owed from the previous snow season... Just use caution doing any kind of work for them...


----------



## alpha01

Id rather be cutting in the rain than watch the rest of this game... It's torture!!!!


----------



## Tscape

It's like I'm getting younger.


----------



## TheXpress2002

Want a preview of winter....the next 3 days will give you a preview of the storm track. A lot of rain close to 3 inches in 3 days. Just think if it was snow.


----------



## BossPlow2010

TheXpress2002;1324702 said:


> Want a preview of winter....the next 3 days will give you a preview of the storm track. A lot of rain close to 3 inches in 3 days. Just think if it was snow.


Well if it was snow, wouldn't it all melt when it hit the ground


----------



## Plow man Foster

cgrappler135;1323282 said:


> Was thinking about subbing out my sidewalk work this year. Does anybody on here do that? Thanks.





BossPlow2010;1324784 said:


> Well if it was snow, wouldn't it all melt when it hit the ground


Hahahahha :laughing::laughing::laughing: well temps are supposed to be low....
Not ready for snow just yet.


----------



## axl

I know a lot of guys have been *****ing about low prices and guys undercutting one another to get work lately so I figured I would chime in & let you guys know all hope is not lost. Not *ALL* potential clients are buying based on price, there is still a market out there for selling quality, service, professionalism, etc.... I was just informed that I was awarded the contract to a condo complex (my biggest to date) & was the most expensive of all companies who submitted proposals by $10k. They approached me before making the decision & asked me if I could lower my price because the other companies were cheaper, etc. but I declined. Needless to say they called me the next day and informed me I got the job. I asked why they chose me over the cheaper companies and their response...."you were the most professional, and we felt confident that you would provide the best service"


----------



## Matson Snow

axl;1324869 said:


> I know a lot of guys have been *****ing about low prices and guys undercutting one another to get work lately so I figured I would chime in & let you guys know all hope is not lost. Not *ALL* potential clients are buying based on price, there is still a market out there for selling quality, service, professionalism, etc.... I was just informed that I was awarded the contract to a condo complex (my biggest to date) & was the most expensive of all companies who submitted proposals by $10k. They approached me before making the decision & asked me if I could lower my price because the other companies were cheaper, etc. but I declined. Needless to say they called me the next day and informed me I got the job. I asked why they chose me over the cheaper companies and their response...."you were the most professional, and we felt confident that you would provide the best service"


Congrats..........payup......:salute:.......


----------



## Allor Outdoor

axl;1324869 said:


> I know a lot of guys have been *****ing about low prices and guys undercutting one another to get work lately so I figured I would chime in & let you guys know all hope is not lost. Not *ALL* potential clients are buying based on price, there is still a market out there for selling quality, service, professionalism, etc.... I was just informed that I was awarded the contract to a condo complex (my biggest to date) & was the most expensive of all companies who submitted proposals by $10k. They approached me before making the decision & asked me if I could lower my price because the other companies were cheaper, etc. but I declined. Needless to say they called me the next day and informed me I got the job. I asked why they chose me over the cheaper companies and their response...."you were the most professional, and we felt confident that you would provide the best service"


If I were you I'd hurry up and put some plows on your zero-turns...

screw using trucks.......8ft plows on Exmarks are the future!

:laughing::laughing:


----------



## Moonlighter

axl;1324869 said:


> I know a lot of guys have been *****ing about low prices and guys undercutting one another to get work lately so I figured I would chime in & let you guys know all hope is not lost. Not *ALL* potential clients are buying based on price, there is still a market out there for selling quality, service, professionalism, etc.... I was just informed that I was awarded the contract to a condo complex (my biggest to date) & was the most expensive of all companies who submitted proposals by $10k. They approached me before making the decision & asked me if I could lower my price because the other companies were cheaper, etc. but I declined. Needless to say they called me the next day and informed me I got the job. I asked why they chose me over the cheaper companies and their response...."you were the most professional, and we felt confident that you would provide the best service"


Great Job Thumbs Uppayup


----------



## Leisure Time LC

axl;1324869 said:


> I know a lot of guys have been *****ing about low prices and guys undercutting one another to get work lately so I figured I would chime in & let you guys know all hope is not lost. Not *ALL* potential clients are buying based on price, there is still a market out there for selling quality, service, professionalism, etc.... I was just informed that I was awarded the contract to a condo complex (my biggest to date) & was the most expensive of all companies who submitted proposals by $10k. They approached me before making the decision & asked me if I could lower my price because the other companies were cheaper, etc. but I declined. Needless to say they called me the next day and informed me I got the job. I asked why they chose me over the cheaper companies and their response...."you were the most professional, and we felt confident that you would provide the best service"


Congrats Ryan.........


----------



## Plow man Foster

If anyone needs a Snowblower let me know. Needs a little work (runs on choke) but its light weight perfect for in and out of the truck. Its a old toro s620


----------



## Stuffdeer

Truck for sale...

Great work truck

http://detroit.craigslist.org/wyn/cto/2657119997.html

Looking for a Vbox and some cash. Make me an offer. Also looking for a 250 or 350 4x4 with a regular bed.


----------



## Metro Lawn

Stuffdeer;1325662 said:


> Truck for sale...
> 
> Great work truck
> 
> http://detroit.craigslist.org/wyn/cto/2657119997.html
> 
> Looking for a Vbox and some cash. Make me an offer. Also looking for a 250 or 350 4x4 with a regular bed.


Mike, what are you looking to get for it? You did not have a price on it.


----------



## Stuffdeer

Metro Lawn;1325734 said:


> Mike, what are you looking to get for it? You did not have a price on it.


5k or best offer...

Thanks for the interest John.


----------



## Superior L & L

John !!!! It's the right color


----------



## brookline

I was wondering what experienced opinions were out there on the electric 1.5-2yd poly salt dogg spreaders? Going to pick one up in a week or two.


----------



## Stuffdeer

brookline;1325782 said:


> I was wondering what experienced opinions were out there on the electric 1.5-2yd poly salt dogg spreaders? Going to pick one up in a week or two.


Heard they were great. Have used one in the past and it was awesome!


----------



## Allor Outdoor

brookline;1325782 said:


> I was wondering what experienced opinions were out there on the electric 1.5-2yd poly salt dogg spreaders? Going to pick one up in a week or two.


In my opinion it is the best V-box on the market. No gas or oil to worry about.

Easy maintenance (only I grease fitting), no rust, plenty of power, and is light enough for 2 guy to put into a truck.


----------



## Metro Lawn

I would have to agree with Brian, they have been great units.


----------



## Stuffdeer

Stuffdeer;1325736 said:


> 5k or best offer...
> 
> Thanks for the interest John.


Or a decent condition Vbox for my 2011 and 2500


----------



## CJSLAWNSERVICE

Last Call For Sale before they are put away for winter 

2010 Hustler Super Z 3 bag collection system 
2008 Pace 8x20 enclosed Trailer 


2003 F-250 4x4 with 8.2 Boss VXT and Snowex 575 

Open to reasonable offers on all


----------



## rjstone4

any body have any plows for sale looking for fisher or boss! cell 8416388 thanks guys


----------



## Plow man Foster

CJSLAWNSERVICE;1326063 said:


> Last Call For Sale before they are put away for winter
> 
> 2010 Hustler Super Z 3 bag collection system
> 2008 Pace 8x20 enclosed Trailer
> 
> 2003 F-250 4x4 with 8.2 Boss VXT and Snowex 575
> 
> Open to reasonable offers on all


thats gotta suck to still have your storage for just the trailer and mower...


----------



## brookline

Thanks for the input. I was pretty sure I was going to get one just wasn't sure on any common problems with them. Sick of dealing with the gas engine on my Downeaster so I think I will change to electric on this one then replace the downeaster with another Salt Dogg next season.


----------



## brookline

CJSLAWNSERVICE;1326063 said:


> Last Call For Sale before they are put away for winter
> 
> 2010 Hustler Super Z 3 bag collection system
> 2008 Pace 8x20 enclosed Trailer
> 
> 2003 F-250 4x4 with 8.2 Boss VXT and Snowex 575
> 
> Open to reasonable offers on all


What are you looking to get for the trailer and mower? Is the truck on craigslist?


----------



## CJSLAWNSERVICE

Mower is a 60" super z 28 efi 175 Ish hours bought brand new this spring . 1 year of warranty remaining. With flex forks I can do 8 k . Ill throw in a like new 3 bag collection system for another grand . 
Trailer 4500 for a nice pace summit 8x20 enclosed ready to mow . 

Yes truck is up on craigslist


----------



## Lightningllc

Cj. Are we ever gonna catch up.????


----------



## Reliablesnow

I am entering my first full year of snow removal, as I entered half way through last season. My question is, if I am only doing residential (~20 lots) should I try and push for seasonal contracts? Also, what is a good price for a seasonal contract in this area? How many snows do you all expect a season and prepare for? Any advice would be great. Thanks


----------



## mike thunder

I charge $499 for the season, all inclusive. No cap's on depth or frequency of precipitation. Includes the drive to the garage, all walks, all porches and anything else reasonable on the property except for vehicles or roofs. Free rock salt if they want it. Trucks roll at 1.5". I guarantee no more than 4" on the property at any given time or your money back and i'll finish the contract term.


----------



## Lightningllc

mike thunder;1326434 said:


> I charge $499 for the season, all inclusive. No cap's on depth or frequency of precipitation. Includes the drive to the garage, all walks, all porches and anything else reasonable on the property except for vehicles or roofs. Free rock salt if they want it. Trucks roll at 1.5". I guarantee no more than 4" on the property at any given time or your money back and i'll finish the contract term.


Where do you work at??? Free rock salt, Do you want to sub for me??


----------



## CJSLAWNSERVICE

Sorry I've been busy looks like you have been too ! Want to just send me a check ? 
24443 surfside 
Novi mi 48374


----------



## mike thunder

I'm in the Canton/Belleville area. Sure, see prices above! Check out my post in the commercial snow section, i posted all of my prices.


----------



## Plow man Foster

mike thunder;1326402 said:


> I charge $115 per hour for a plow truck.
> I have a $25 minumum for a plow truck.
> I charge $165 per hour for a loader/push box.
> I have a $330 minumum for a loader/push box.
> I charge $60 per man hour for hand labor.
> I have a $15 hand labor minumum.
> I charge $200 per ton for rock salt.
> I have a $65 minumum for rock salt.
> I charge $35 per bag of calcium.
> I have a $17.50 minumum calcium charge.
> I do not offer rock salt for commercial properties walks.
> I charge $499 for the season for resi properties, all inclusive. That means drive, all walks, all porches and anything else reasonable on the property except vehicles and roofs. No cap's on the depth or frequency of precipitation. Trucks roll at 1.5". I guarantee no more than 4" on the property at any given time or your money back and we still finish the contract term.
> Your turn!
> opcorn





Reliablesnow;1326407 said:


> I am entering my first full year of snow removal, as I entered half way through last season. My question is, if I am only doing residential (~20 lots) should I try and push for seasonal contracts? Also, what is a good price for a seasonal contract in this area? How many snows do you all expect a season and prepare for? Any advice would be great. Thanks


There were about 22 plows last year for us..on drives. The Rate in WB is/ should be about $200+ for the winter season unlimited pushes. But instead there are MANY guys going for less that that like $125, Some even as low as $89 (for the same package- Unlimited pushes, full winter season)

But without a good reputation (dont mean to be cocky) like myself whos been plowing for over 20 years, The chances of you geting driveways at $200 plus are slim to none! Thats why so many guys are coming in and doing them for close to nothing. But at that rate, they must believe in Quantity over Quality...


----------



## MikeLawnSnowLLC

Plow man Foster;1326482 said:


> There were about 22 plows last year for us..on drives. The Rate in WB is/ should be about $200+ for the winter season unlimited pushes. But instead there are MANY guys going for less that that like $125, Some even as low as $89 (for the same package- Unlimited pushes, full winter season)
> 
> But without a good reputation (dont mean to be cocky) like myself whos been plowing for over 20 years, The chances of you geting driveways at $200 plus are slim to none! Thats why so many guys are coming in and doing them for close to nothing. But at that rate, they must believe in Quantity over Quality...


$200? That's crazy our minumum is $375.00 and up our per push minimum starts at $35.00


----------



## Lightningllc

Any credible company would charge $499 plus for a season. $200 = $10 a push. I'll stay in bed for that!!!


----------



## BossPlow2010

Lightningllc;1326644 said:


> Any credible company would charge $499 plus for a season. $200 = $10 a push. I'll stay in bed for that!!!


Even if you could do 15 in an hour that were all lined up?
Because I'd jump all over that!


----------



## Plow man Foster

Woah Woah Guys! Im just saying the Bar shouldnt be any lower than $200 (even thats low!)

By all Means im probably going for the Most in the west Bloomfield Area. if you drive a Bentley to work everyday i feel you should be able to pay your Snow removal bill. So i price accordingly. Yes my price has been close to the same since i was a "young bean." Now if that means they have to improvise and only get Starbucks twice a week in the winter, i tell them thats just what they're gonna have to do! 
Just for $hits and giggles my price range is ABOVE $340 FOR ANY and all driveways. As i said before my customers know thats how its been since i was driving around in my 1996 Jeep wrangler with a snoway on it. Times havent really gotten any better so why would i lower my prices... Customers thank me for not raising them!

Normally i wouldnt share prices online. but i feel that we all know whos going for lower than that. If you want the driveways you can have em'


----------



## Stuffdeer

Plow man Foster;1326657 said:


> Woah Woah Guys! Im just saying the Bar shouldnt be any lower than $200 (even thats low!)
> 
> By all Means im probably going for the Most in the west Bloomfield Area. if you drive a Bentley to work everyday i feel you should be able to pay your Snow removal bill. So i price accordingly. Yes my price has been close to the same since i was a "young bean." Now if that means they have to improvise and only get Starbucks twice a week in the winter, i tell them thats just what they're gonna have to do!
> Just for $hits and giggles my price range is ABOVE $340 FOR ANY and all driveways in WB. As i said before my customers know thats how its been since i was driving around in my 1996 Jeep wrangler with a snoway on it. Times havent really gotten any better so why would i lower my prices... Customers thank me for not raising them!


Wait wait wait.

So if you see your customer is driving a "fancy" car you charge more? Just because you drive a fancy car doesn't mean you have more money...


----------



## P&M Landscaping

Stuffdeer;1326660 said:


> Wait wait wait.
> 
> So if you see your customer is driving a "fancy" car you charge more? Just because you drive a fancy car doesn't mean you have more money...


This site is already getting ridiculous and its only October


----------



## Plow man Foster

Stuffdeer;1326660 said:


> Wait wait wait.
> 
> So if you see your customer is driving a "fancy" car you charge more? Just because you drive a fancy car doesn't mean you have more money...


No its mostly i dont believe in working for free. At the end of the night i need to make payments also and charging 100 bucks a season isnt going to cut it.


----------



## Lightningllc

If you want to beat your body and truck up for 15 driveways in 1 hour that's crazy. Why not charge a reasonable number and do 5 driveways a hour for $150.


----------



## Leisure Time LC

$375.00 Minimum for seasonals with a 15 push/shovel cap. Above 15 pushes are by the push, 30.00 minimum and de-icer extra....


----------



## terrapro

BossPlow2010;1326648 said:


> Even if you could do 15 in an hour that were all lined up?
> Because I'd jump all over that!


No, what if next year half cancel and now you only have 7 at $10 because you can't raise the price that the customer already expects. Why play that game, same thing with mowing. WHY beat your equipment up like that? Plus why leave money on the table, what if they were all $35 or even $25per?


----------



## 06clarkd

We don't even offer seasonals anymore. I am a believer in paying for what you receive and no gambling with other peoples money. Plus it keeps the cash-flow going each month. Way too much risk involved if you ask me. Everyone needs to be on about the same page here then no matter who the customer goes with the price will be about the same then there is no $89-$499 range for seasonal service. On a side note im going to have to invent something that sucks the leaves right off the trees green or not! i'll let all of you know how that goes
:redbounce


----------



## TheXpress2002

NOAA just released their winter outlook for the United States......

http://www.noaanews.noaa.gov/stories2011/20111020_winteroutlook.html


----------



## Reliablesnow

From my experience last year (very limited) Most people only called me for the 6in+ storms, and with so much demand during those storms many of those people got shoveled late in the day. With seasonal contracts, however, I know I will have guarantee business from them the whole year, and I can say people with seasonal contracts get priority over those who dont pay up front.


----------



## terrapro

NO JOKE! confirmed freezing rain in Brighton. My right hand man just left the Lingenfehlter...sp?! show and said there is freezing rain on all the cars parked outside!


----------



## Stuffdeer

terrapro;1327229 said:


> NO JOKE! confirmed freezing rain in Brighton. My right hand man just left the Lingenfehlter...sp?! show and said there is freezing rain on all the cars parked outside!


Interesting...


----------



## brookline

06clarkd;1326879 said:


> We don't even offer seasonals anymore. I am a believer in paying for what you receive and no gambling with other peoples money. Plus it keeps the cash-flow going each month. Way too much risk involved if you ask me. Everyone needs to be on about the same page here then no matter who the customer goes with the price will be about the same then there is no $89-$499 range for seasonal service. On a side note im going to have to invent something that sucks the leaves right off the trees green or not! i'll let all of you know how that goes
> :redbounce


09-10 winter made me see why having a mix with seasonals included is so important. I only dropped the blade a handful of times. Granted I only had residentials and one subcontract that I didn't salt because I didn't have a large spreader but you can't pay bills on those years. Last year was a pretty good year but I learned my lesson and have a few on seasonal so I have money coming in every month regardless if it snows or ices or not


----------



## Luther

Hey Joe...a gentleman called me yesterday looking for a reference on you. Of course I gave him the highest praise I could.

Good luck with it sir! BTW, we officially have those small sites back this year that you have been part of. So when it does snow, you are going to be busy, busy busy....


----------



## Lightningllc

All this talk of snow. Looking forward to being nocturnal.


----------



## Stuffdeer

TCLA;1327465 said:


> Hey Joe...a gentleman called me yesterday looking for a reference on you. Of course I gave him the highest praise I could.
> 
> Good luck with it sir! BTW, we officially have those small sites back this year that you have been part of. So when it does snow, you are going to be busy, busy busy....


Joe is definitely a great guy!


----------



## brookline

TCLA;1327465 said:


> Hey Joe...a gentleman called me yesterday looking for a reference on you. Of course I gave him the highest praise I could.
> 
> Good luck with it sir! BTW, we officially have those small sites back this year that you have been part of. So when it does snow, you are going to be busy, busy busy....


I got the call today and he was very impressed with what you had to say! Thanks a lot Jim! I am looking forward to working on those sites again this year. I will touch base with you soon. If you have a chance one evening this weekend give me a ring otherwise ill try you next week. I don't want to call when you are enjoying some downtime. RINKUP:


----------



## Plow man Foster

Is it just me or is it still a little early to be putting out stakes?!?!?!?! 
I know we have some cold weather but its not gonna snow for *atleast* another month and a half!


----------



## terrapro

Plow man Foster;1327733 said:


> Is it just me or is it still a little early to be putting out stakes?!?!?!?!
> I know we have some cold weather but its not gonna snow for *atleast* another month and a half!


Some contracts start Oct 15. I was actually wondering why I haven't seen any out yet. We won't stake until atleast next week, if the ground is frozen a screw driver and hammer works well to make holes.


----------



## eatonpaving

*need advice....*

i am subbing for a company this year, as i have for the last 3 years....
i have the kohls store on michigan ave in canton...i have to plow, do all the walks, and salt(they buy the salt) it was a seasonal contract last year, i did the job for 5000.00 for the season, i lost my ass.....how would you bid this job.....


----------



## caitlyncllc

eatonpaving;1328010 said:


> i am subbing for a company this year, as i have for the last 3 years....
> i have the kohls store on michigan ave in canton...i have to plow, do all the walks, and salt(they buy the salt) it was a seasonal contract last year, i did the job for 5000.00 for the season, i lost my ass.....how would you bid this job.....


A lot higher.


----------



## Tscape

eatonpaving;1328010 said:


> i am subbing for a company this year, as i have for the last 3 years....
> i have the kohls store on michigan ave in canton...i have to plow, do all the walks, and salt(they buy the salt) it was a seasonal contract last year, i did the job for 5000.00 for the season, i lost my ass.....how would you bid this job.....


If you have done it before, you would know better than any of us. It sounds like a situation where they will look for somebody elsse willing to lose their ass. If you are looking for a way to make it profitable, you may be out of luck.


----------



## brookline

eatonpaving;1328010 said:


> i am subbing for a company this year, as i have for the last 3 years....
> i have the kohls store on michigan ave in canton...i have to plow, do all the walks, and salt(they buy the salt) it was a seasonal contract last year, i did the job for 5000.00 for the season, i lost my ass.....how would you bid this job.....


Figure out how many man hours it took in different situations from your records. You should know your hourly rate that you need then give them the price. Don't just try to just retain it but make a profit. Stand firm on your price. Let someone else take the loss or maybe they were satisfied with your work and would pay the going rate for it.


----------



## brookline

brookline;1328221 said:


> Figure out how many man hours it took in different situations from your records. You should know your hourly rate that you need then give them the price. Don't just try to just retain it but make a profit. Stand firm on your price. Let someone else take the loss or maybe they were satisfied with your work and would pay the going rate for it.


I had a place tell me they are budgeted for $1300the a month with a 2 acre lot and 13,000sqft of sidewalk. They said they have a bid for using 4 bags of calcium on the walks. I said well here is my price with the right amount of deicer and explained the 4 bags will not cover the walks. The other company clearly is planning on cutting corners.


----------



## P&M Landscaping

Hey guys I'm looking to trade down my plow from the 7'6" Sport Duty down to the 7'. If anyone comes a crossed a 7' Sport Duty in the area, let me know!


----------



## firelwn82

Tanks for the update Express. It looks like it is going to follow suite with last year..... Hmmmm I officially think Al Gore and his global warming BS is a friggen idiot....  I put my stakes in the week of November 15th. Sometimes the ground is soft sometimes not so much...


----------



## eatonpaving

brookline;1328224 said:


> I had a place tell me they are budgeted for $1300the a month with a 2 acre lot and 13,000sqft of sidewalk. They said they have a bid for using 4 bags of calcium on the walks. I said well here is my price with the right amount of deicer and explained the 4 bags will not cover the walks. The other company clearly is planning on cutting corners.


here is a list of my accounts....i have plowed these accounts for three years now..price keeps going down....

1.kohls on michigan ave... 5000.00 for the season. sidewalks 35.00

2.kohls on haggerty in northville. 4500.00 sidewalks 35.00 each event.

3. dollar tree inkster on michigan ave. 65.00 to plow sidewalks 1000.00 for the season.
4. einsteins bagles on plymouth.. 35.00 to plow 20.00 sidewalks each event

i salt all these accounts and they pay for the salt on the season accounts salting is included in the price...on the smaller accounts its 25.00 each event.. every year the price keeps going down...


----------



## Tscape

eatonpaving;1328626 said:


> here is a list of my accounts....i have plowed these accounts for three years now..price keeps going down....
> 
> 1.kohls on michigan ave... 5000.00 for the season. sidewalks 35.00
> 
> 2.kohls on haggerty in northville. 4500.00 sidewalks 35.00 each event.
> 
> 3. dollar tree inkster on michigan ave. 65.00 to plow sidewalks 1000.00 for the season.
> 4. einsteins bagles on plymouth.. 35.00 to plow 20.00 sidewalks each event
> 
> i salt all these accounts and they pay for the salt on the season accounts salting is included in the price...on the smaller accounts its 25.00 each event.. every year the price keeps going down...


Seems awfully low...awfully low. Are you making _any_ profit on this? Does it seem like smart business to offer lower prices each year? I know fuel, insurance, parts, repair, tires, salt prices rise each year. Why would yours go down? It seems pretty clear that you need to call a bluff/walk away from these dogs. You could sub out your trucks and make better money than that.


----------



## eatonpaving

Tscape;1328631 said:


> Seems awfully low...awfully low. Are you making _any_ profit on this? Does it seem like smart business to offer lower prices each year? I know fuel, insurance, parts, repair, tires, salt prices rise each year. Why would yours go down? It seems pretty clear that you need to call a bluff/walk away from these dogs. You could sub out your trucks and make better money than that.


 thanks, thats what i am going to do...i was going to do that last year but i held out, and lost my ass.....


----------



## Tscape

eatonpaving;1328634 said:


> thanks, thats what i am going to do...i was going to do that last year but i held out, and lost my ass.....


Hey, you're not alone. I am doing the same thing myself. As long as we give the option to hire us at a cut rate, that is what we will get. Business is about being able to adapt to change. There is no such thing as comfort. Good luck.


----------



## Matson Snow

eatonpaving;1328626 said:


> here is a list of my accounts....i have plowed these accounts for three years now..price keeps going down....
> 
> 1.kohls on michigan ave... 5000.00 for the season. sidewalks 35.00
> 
> 2.kohls on haggerty in northville. 4500.00 sidewalks 35.00 each event.
> 
> 3. dollar tree inkster on michigan ave. 65.00 to plow sidewalks 1000.00 for the season.
> 4. einsteins bagles on plymouth.. 35.00 to plow 20.00 sidewalks each event
> 
> i salt all these accounts and they pay for the salt on the season accounts salting is included in the price...on the smaller accounts its 25.00 each event.. every year the price keeps going down...


Good Lord....Thats Low....I would find someone else to sub for...Are these subbed through a National or a local


----------



## eatonpaving

Matson Snow;1328670 said:


> Good Lord....Thats Low....I would find someone else to sub for...Are these subbed through a National or a local


 local....they go thru dentco........


----------



## Matson Snow

eatonpaving;1328674 said:


> local....they go thru dentco........


I see.......Take the Kohls on Michigan Ave....About how many hours did you have in Plowing, Salting (Their Salt), Walks for the season......The price just seems really Low to me on all these accounts....


----------



## Lightningllc

Out in Livingston county the kohls go for $12000 a season plus salt and walks.


----------



## Matson Snow

Lightningllc;1328685 said:


> Out in Livingston county the kohls go for $12000 a season plus salt and walks.


Thats the point i was trying to get to.......Hell..dentco was making all the Money on the salting also....Eaton if i were you i would have a chat with Dentco...If they wont Budge..I would start calling around for other Possibilitys


----------



## terrapro

Lightningllc;1328685 said:


> Out in Livingston county the kohls go for $12000 a season plus salt and walks.


Which one, at 12G I am assuming the one by you? The one on Lee road is probably half the size as the one in Howell? Lot size I am referring to that is.

Things are going for way to cheap lately. I am not expanding at all this year. I have my routes just the way I want them and unless a golden goose falls in my lap I am not budging. Atleast $135per hr and $.20+ for rock salt or I won't even consider it, I will not loose money this year thinking I can make it up next year.


----------



## Plow man Foster

terrapro;1328717 said:


> Which one, at 12G I am assuming the one by you? The one on Lee road is probably half the size as the one in Howell? Lot size I am referring to that is.
> 
> Things are going for way to cheap lately.* I am not expanding at all this year.* I have my routes just the way I want them and unless a golden goose falls in my lap I am not budging. Atleast $135per hr and $.20+ for rock salt or I won't even consider it, I will not loose money this year thinking I can make it up next year.


Not many people are.....
I wonder who expanded and is doing all of Design Studios' Meijers this year. Sucks to see guys go out of business but i guess thats just the way it goes..


----------



## Lightningllc

FYI design studio is out of business. Because of meijer drove them under.


----------



## Plow man Foster

Lightningllc;1328746 said:


> FYI design studio is out of business. Because of meijer drove them under.


I figured that acutally because that was his biggest snow account..im sure.


----------



## Tscape

Lightningllc;1328746 said:


> FYI design studio is out of business. Because of meijer drove them under.


Wow. A Michigan company driving other Michigan companies out of business. How's that for a slogan?


----------



## Stuffdeer

I'm not getting ant bigger this year. I have all but one big account back at the same prices as last....


----------



## eatonpaving

Matson Snow;1328689 said:


> Thats the point i was trying to get to.......Hell..dentco was making all the Money on the salting also....Eaton if i were you i would have a chat with Dentco...If they wont Budge..I would start calling around for other Possibilitys


i dont plow for dentco, the contractor i sub for doe's, i have my shop and a ton of cars to work on so i might just stay in bed this winter.....


----------



## Plow man Foster

Looks like my buddys snowblowers going to sell.... You guys sure you dont want it? 
Lol 3 Hours left. Even got it to Run. Amazing things happen when you clean the carb, spark plug and add Fresh Gas. Check it Out On ebay: http://r.ebay.com/fCrXf4


----------



## grassmaster06

Most of my acounts are really draging there feet this year ,I also put out over 100 bids and only a couple people called,I guess I'm to high on price lol


----------



## Stuffdeer

grassmaster06;1328871 said:


> Most of my acounts are really draging there feet this year ,I also put out over 100 bids and only a couple people called,I guess I'm to high on price lol


Grassmaster, are you located downriver? There is a company running around with grassmaster on the side...wondering if it was you.


----------



## terrapro

Plow man Foster;1328841 said:


> Looks like my buddys snowblowers going to sell.... You guys sure you dont want it?
> Lol 3 Hours left. Even got it to Run. Amazing things happen when you clean the carb, spark plug and add Fresh Gas. Check it Out On ebay: http://r.ebay.com/fCrXf4


I pick them up for free on the road. Have about 12 sitting unused right now so don't need another.


----------



## TGS Inc.

*Great slogan....*



Tscape;1328750 said:


> Wow. A Michigan company driving other Michigan companies out of business. How's that for a slogan?


Thats a great slogan, too bad its basically true!

We were involved two years ago with a "reverse auction" for a bunch of meijers. I spent all day watching the numbers go so terribly low. This year they called on us to participate again and I declined. They called to ask why and I informed them that my company will not be part of such a horrible method for contractor selection...I felt much better having said that to them!


----------



## Plow man Foster

terrapro;1329000 said:


> I pick them up for free on the road. Have about 12 sitting unused right now so don't need another.


I understand, 
Hey wanna drop them off to me!??!?! Lol sold one for 70 Bucks! hahaha



TGS Inc.;1329022 said:


> Thats a great slogan, too bad its basically true!
> 
> We were involved two years ago with a "reverse auction" for a bunch of meijers. I spent all day watching the numbers go so terribly low. This year they called on us to participate again and I declined. They called to ask why and I informed them that my company will not be part of such a horrible method for contractor selection...I felt much better having said that to them!


I know, they call me to....They see 18k in gas from one person And automatically call me every year...I do the same, decline!


----------



## terrapro

Plow man Foster;1329030 said:


> I understand,
> Hey wanna drop them off to me!??!?! Lol sold one for 70 Bucks! hahaha
> !


$120 is what they go for once we go through them and replace the paddles clean the carb and tune them. I can drop them all off for you if you want?


----------



## Plow man Foster

terrapro;1329085 said:


> $120 is what they go for once we go through them and replace the paddles clean the carb and tune them. I can drop them all off for you if you want?


I'll Take them at no charge when ever your ready Thumbs Up


----------



## Unique

Wondering if anyone is selling an ultra mount that will fit on a 2004 gmc 2500 if so please call me at 586-863-8649 Thanks


----------



## brookline

Sometimes more snow means more breakdowns or more employees messing equipment up someway. Just because there is alot of snow doesn't mean everyone is going to be profitable or make alot of profit. Some years its just bad luck when there is a lot of snow and your equipment (or laborers) don't cooperate. And that's not saying when something breaks it wasn't properly maintained everything breaks at some point with snow no matter how well its maintained. That doesn't mean you should get out of the business. If that was the case noone on here would be in business longer tham a few years.


----------



## Milwaukee

My friend need used Boss Rt3 straight plow prefer 8'6 or up. It going on 00 F350 with 290K miles.


----------



## alpha01

It's not just the snow plowing business that's not doing well. It's the economy as a whole. Everyone has their own story on how things were great at one point and how things just suck the past few years. 
Its frustrating that, we as family supporting men and self-employed business owners, relentlessly get shot down by competition, forced to lower prices as overhead keeps rising, and are expected to do it with a smile or else we just won't have work.
We were all "Joe Shmo lawn and snow" at one point and had dreams of being Torre and Brugglio and even bigger. Now its just how figuring out how to get jobs to feed your family and keep your employees from quiting cuz you can't give them enough hours. 
Just weather this storm (no pun intended) we are all stuck in. Don't let the guys who say they still get a million dollars an hour and wouldn't take a penny less influence your business. You know what your time is worth. I know my time is worth and what clients will pay. Until I find another avenue of income that will exceed my present income, I will continue to break down, be behind, call my employees cuz they haven't showed up, cry about my insurance rates, cry about the gas prices, worry about having a full route, keep looking for a used tailgate to replace the rusted out one I have, cry about late payers, etc... As long as bills are paid and mouths are fed, the American dream has been said
Rant over


----------



## terrapro

I was contacted about a fall cleanup in Whitmore Lake, we don't service out that far so PM me if interested.


----------



## Plow man Foster

brookline;1329706 said:


> Sometimes more snow means more breakdowns or more employees messing equipment up someway. Just because there is alot of snow doesn't mean everyone is going to be profitable or make alot of profit. Some years its just bad luck when there is a lot of snow and your equipment (or laborers) don't cooperate. And that's not saying when something breaks it wasn't properly maintained everything breaks at some point with snow no matter how well its maintained. That doesn't mean you should get out of the business. If that was the case noone on here would be in business longer tham a few years.





alpha01;1329742 said:


> It's not just the snow plowing business that's not doing well. It's the economy as a whole. Everyone has their own story on how things were great at one point and how things just suck the past few years.
> Its frustrating that, we as family supporting men and self-employed business owners, relentlessly get shot down by competition, forced to lower prices as overhead keeps rising, and are expected to do it with a smile or else we just won't have work.
> * We were all "Joe Shmo lawn and snow" at one point and had dreams of being Torre and Brugglio and even bigger.* Now its just how figuring out how to get jobs to feed your family and keep your employees from quiting cuz you can't give them enough hours.
> Just weather this storm (no pun intended) we are all stuck in. Don't let the guys who say they still get a million dollars an hour and wouldn't take a penny less influence your business. You know what your time is worth. I know my time is worth and what clients will pay. Until I find another avenue of income that will exceed my present income, I will continue to break down, be behind, call my employees cuz they haven't showed up, cry about my insurance rates, cry about the gas prices, worry about having a full route, keep looking for a used tailgate to replace the rusted out one I have, cry about late payers, etc... As long as bills are paid and mouths are fed, the American dream has been said
> Rant over


I think all the recent comments hit the nail on the head.
The closest thing i got to Torre and Brugglio before they went outta business was a shop tour and a collared polo. The Business wouldnt be so bad if the Economy didnt Crash, competition didnt lower their prices to the ground. And Customers PAID THEIR Bills! Cant tell you how much money is out there just "floating around"

One thing i do know is its going to be VERYY interesting winter...


----------



## caitlyncllc

alpha01;1329742 said:


> It's not just the snow plowing business that's not doing well. It's the economy as a whole. Everyone has their own story on how things were great at one point and how things just suck the past few years.
> Its frustrating that, we as family supporting men and self-employed business owners, relentlessly get shot down by competition, forced to lower prices as overhead keeps rising, and are expected to do it with a smile or else we just won't have work.
> We were all "Joe Shmo lawn and snow" at one point and had dreams of being Torre and Brugglio and even bigger. Now its just how figuring out how to get jobs to feed your family and keep your employees from quiting cuz you can't give them enough hours.
> Just weather this storm (no pun intended) we are all stuck in. Don't let the guys who say they still get a million dollars an hour and wouldn't take a penny less influence your business. You know what your time is worth. I know my time is worth and what clients will pay. Until I find another avenue of income that will exceed my present income, I will continue to break down, be behind, call my employees cuz they haven't showed up, cry about my insurance rates, cry about the gas prices, worry about having a full route, keep looking for a used tailgate to replace the rusted out one I have, cry about late payers, etc... As long as bills are paid and mouths are fed, the American dream has been said
> Rant over


BAM!! Hit the nail on the head. Well said.
:salute:


----------



## Lightningllc

Well said. Took the words out of my mouth. Amen



alpha01;1329742 said:


> It's not just the snow plowing business that's not doing well. It's the economy as a whole. Everyone has their own story on how things were great at one point and how things just suck the past few years.
> Its frustrating that, we as family supporting men and self-employed business owners, relentlessly get shot down by competition, forced to lower prices as overhead keeps rising, and are expected to do it with a smile or else we just won't have work.
> We were all "Joe Shmo lawn and snow" at one point and had dreams of being Torre and Brugglio and even bigger. Now its just how figuring out how to get jobs to feed your family and keep your employees from quiting cuz you can't give them enough hours.
> Just weather this storm (no pun intended) we are all stuck in. Don't let the guys who say they still get a million dollars an hour and wouldn't take a penny less influence your business. You know what your time is worth. I know my time is worth and what clients will pay. Until I find another avenue of income that will exceed my present income, I will continue to break down, be behind, call my employees cuz they haven't showed up, cry about my insurance rates, cry about the gas prices, worry about having a full route, keep looking for a used tailgate to replace the rusted out one I have, cry about late payers, etc... As long as bills are paid and mouths are fed, the American dream has been said
> Rant over


----------



## Lightningllc

terrapro;1329815 said:


> I was contacted about a fall cleanup in Whitmore Lake, we don't service out that far so PM me if interested.


Cole we do.


----------



## grassmaster06

Very well said


----------



## Lightningllc

I am looking for a couple experienced plowers / loader / skidsteer operators if anyone knows of anyone give them my number, just signed 3 condo and 4 hoa sites.


----------



## esshakim

So has anyone checked out the stuff at design studios a couple of those trucks look real nice .. everything else not so well .. hope all is well with everybody


----------



## Plow man Foster

esshakim;1330529 said:


> So has anyone checked out the stuff at design studios a couple of those trucks look real nice .. everything else not so well .. hope all is well with everybody


Just know if you plan on plowing with a kodiak, You will need Front end work on it Annually. When GM made those trucks they really downsized the front axle. Im telling you almost every guy i know who plows with a kodaik LOVES and HATES that truck. Love that its Powerful as Hell.

But hates that the front end needs work frequently.


----------



## terrapro

I need a new route planner program? Anyone have one they like? I use to use bing but I can't seem to get the same outcome this year.


----------



## PowersTree

The one I used to drive made it to 30k miles, then the front needed redone. Not sure what it cost him to have it done, but the work I could get done with that truck was amazing. 

It was a 02 5500 4*4.


----------



## terrapro

terrapro;1331066 said:


> I need a new route planner program? Anyone have one they like? I use to use bing but I can't seem to get the same outcome this year.


My 12yrold son just put together an excell sheet and applied it to bingmaps for me in 30min. I feel old! He is definately on the top tier for taking over. HA wesport Very happy!


----------



## Lightningllc

We lost a Acct in wixom to lowballing scum, it was on anthony dr. Well everything has it's turn. We picked up 3 condos,5 hoas, 1 church, 2 business's. I raised prices and still got the work. Nothing like$175-$200 a ton.  .


----------



## Lightningllc

Scott from leisure time and I are in serious talks about merging the 2 business. We both have the same outlook on business and want to grow to a larger size. We are gonna be working more in the canton/Plymouth/northville areas. Offering full service maintenance and full landscape services. Anyone one in that area that is looking to get out of this business let us know we are looking to buy Accts and equipment. Pm me


----------



## Moonlighter

terrapro;1331240 said:


> My 12yrold son just put together an excell sheet and applied it to bingmaps for me in 30min. I feel old! He is definately on the top tier for taking over. HA wesport Very happy!


That is too cool, my daughter is in her last semester in college and only comes by to get her car fixed lol. Thumbs Up


----------



## Do It All Do It Right

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?p=1331824#post1331824. 
Any body interested. They need to move. First 7500 takes it.


----------



## MikeLawnSnowLLC

Does anyone plow snow in pontiac? Have a company that is looking to get their lot plowed/salted pm me your info and i'll pass it along.


----------



## Lightningllc

Well here's the beginning of the merger XPRESS - LEISURE TIME - LIGHTNING

3 Companies into 1 Watch out!!!!


----------



## Matson Snow

Looks like a Real Force to Contend With....


----------



## BossPlow2010

Lightningllc;1331937 said:


> Well here's the beginning of the merger XPRESS - LEISURE TIME - LIGHTNING
> 
> 3 Companies into 1 Watch out!!!!


Better get a room!

All joking aside,
What is the name of the company and what city are you based out of? Since you all have shops (I believe) are you just going to have multiple locations or are you getting one big shop?
Are you going to incorporate?

This shall be an intersting to see how your business does. Your bound to learn something from each other. Hopefully the good weighs out the bad!!
Good luck!


----------



## Plow man Foster

BossPlow2010;1331950 said:


> Better get a room!
> 
> All joking aside,
> What is the name of the company and what city are you based out of? Since you all have shops (I believe) are you just going to have multiple locations or are you getting one big shop?
> Are you going to incorporate?
> 
> This shall be an intersting to see how your business does. Your bound to learn something from each other. Hopefully the good weighs out the bad!!
> Good luck!


 dont know all the answers but here is One of them.


Lightningllc;1331431 said:


> Scott from leisure time and I are in serious talks about merging the 2 business. We both have the same outlook on business and want to grow to a larger size. We are gonna be working more in the *canton/Plymouth/northville areas.* Offering full service maintenance and full landscape services. Anyone one in that area that is looking to get out of this business let us know we are looking to buy Accts and equipment. Pm me


 Mozel Tov Boys!


----------



## 2FAST4U

Wish you guys the best of luck with the merge, hope it all works out. Just dont take xpress away from us with his weather reports lol


----------



## TGS Inc.

*Everyone done salting this AM???*

Did everyone get their salting done yet today??? OK, just kidding but man is it cold! This should get the feet draggers to send in their contracts!!

-Have a good day!


----------



## Stuffdeer

TGS Inc.;1332403 said:


> Did everyone get their salting done yet today??? OK, just kidding but man is it cold! This should get the feet draggers to send in their contracts!!
> 
> -Have a good day!


Maybe the....up to 8" in the Northeast will also get their feet moving...

Hopefully! lol


----------



## Luther

Lightningllc;1331427 said:


> We lost a Acct in wixom to lowballing scum, it was on anthony dr. Well everything has it's turn.


Interesting comment.

How much $$ did this lowball scum underbid you?


----------



## TGS Inc.

*A little off topic but need your opinion...*

I built this pondless waterfall last year. Wanted to get your thoughts on how best to winterize it. There are many factors to be considered. We get leaves in the fall, snow and freezing temperatures. In addition there are plants in the center as well as on the side plus some landscape lighting...

Last winter I just drained the water out and pulled the pump. Had alot of nasty leaves to deal with in Spring + a couple minor leaks around the top.

I thought of covering the entire thing but am worried about the plants and lighting. Also don't like the appearance of the tarp.

Thoughts?? What do you guys do??

Thanks!!


----------



## terrapro

Lightningllc;1331427 said:


> We lost a Acct in wixom to lowballing scum, it was on anthony dr. Well everything has it's turn. We picked up 3 condos,5 hoas, 1 church, 2 business's. I raised prices and still got the work. Nothing like$175-$200 a ton.  .





TCLA;1332454 said:


> Interesting comment.
> 
> How much $$ did this lowball scum underbid you?


Uh oh, LOL


----------



## Luther

The pond looks good Wayne! Thumbs Up

It will be a challenge to tarp that feature. Might not be good for your plant material though. 2x4 framing (like you would see on a pontoon under the shrink wrap) then laying the tarp over it? Instead of all that effort and cost before the winter, just spend that amount on the spring cleaning? 

Most people don't realize the maintenance involved with ponds and waterfalls. They are all high maintenance and a commitment. 

The larger one's with streams I have done are a little like this...can't be tarped or covered effectively. They will require cleaning effort in the spring. And some of these get real nasty over the winter.

Wish I had an easy answer for you. Good luck to you!


----------



## BossPlow2010

They make heaters and deicers


----------



## TGS Inc.

*Thanks Jim!*



TCLA;1332503 said:


> The pond looks good Wayne! Thumbs Up
> 
> It will be a challenge to tarp that feature. Might not be good for your plant material though. 2x4 framing (like you would see on a pontoon under the shrink wrap) then laying the tarp over it? Instead of all that effort and cost before the winter, just spend that amount on the spring cleaning?
> 
> Most people don't realize the maintenance involved with ponds and waterfalls. They are all high maintenance and a commitment.
> 
> The larger one's with streams I have done are a little like this...can't be tarped or covered effectively. They will require cleaning effort in the spring. And some of these get real nasty over the winter.
> 
> Wish I had an easy answer for you. Good luck to you!


Thanks Jim! Yeah, last year I just left it and actually enjoyed seeing the snow on top of everything (its my house...) I would like to keep it looking as natural as possible. I think I like your idea of just leaving it for the Spring...


----------



## Luther

Being a pond-less you can't really heat it. If you can heat and keep open water and protect the pump they can be used in the winter. Once iced up they look really cool. Thumbs Up

I have a fountain at my house I'm able to keep working up until around Christmas. Looks cool with the snow and ice around it. If I shut it off though the pond will freeze into a block of ice. Once the temps get consistently below 32 I give up on it and deal with it in the spring.


----------



## saltoftheearth

Lightningllc;1331427 said:


> We lost a Acct in wixom to lowballing scum, it was on anthony dr. Well everything has it's turn. We picked up 3 condos,5 hoas, 1 church, 2 business's. I raised prices and still got the work. Nothing like$175-$200 a ton.  .


Congrats on the good margin. The concern this season will be maintaining that margin and how to do that if bulk rises to $100= per ton again.


----------



## Plow Dude

Anyone see the Lawn & Snow King's flyer this year? They actually raised their rates for this season. No more $99 for the winter. I am actually surprised they are still in business after all those winters at that rate. I think they only upped it to $130 or so.

I read a forcast from accuweather.com that said after this winter people are going to want to move out of state.


----------



## firelwn82

Plow Dude;1332721 said:


> I read a forcast from accuweather.com that said after this winter people are going to want to move out of state.


Is this a true quote from accu or is this bs? If this is true I need to go get 2 more trucks because these low balling tools will be dropping like flies... payup


----------



## Plow man Foster

firelwn82;1332776 said:


> Is this a true quote from accu or is this bs? If this is true I need to go get 2 more trucks because these low balling tools will be dropping like flies... payup


I would go do that. Every little Myth/ article is saying the same thing including Acuweather, Frmers almanac, etc. Thats why its gonna be a interesting winter this year. Just talked to a lowballer today...tired to explain to me how hes gonna do 700 drives... I kinda zoned out after he said 700 drives...


----------



## firelwn82

To you tell him to wath the sky line for flying pigs and barkng cows???? What a moron.... I bet he is going to do it with a quad too..... ha ha


----------



## TheXpress2002

Had a call to bid a really nice contract today. Thought there wasn't a chance in hell with the price I gave them (seasonal) (16 pushes, 32 saltings) had the signed contract back to me within an hour.


----------



## firelwn82

Hell yeah. Congrats Express... 1 for the good guys..


----------



## eatonpaving

*salt dogg vbox*

got my poly salt dogg installed today, i noticed at the bottom of the hopper their is 2 metal covers that are adjustable, how much should they be open, these are open to 3.5 inches....


----------



## Plow Dude

firelwn82;1332776 said:


> Is this a true quote from accu or is this bs? If this is true I need to go get 2 more trucks because these low balling tools will be dropping like flies... payup


*Brutal Winter Ahead for the Midwest, Great Lakes*

Hands down, AccuWeather.com's long-range experts agree that the Midwest and Great Lakes region will be dealt the worst of winter this year.

Bitterly cold blasts of arctic air are expected to invade the northern Plains, Midwest and Great Lakes from December through January, while snowfall averages above normal. "A couple of heavy hitters are possible [during this time]," Pastelok said in relation to the snow.

In terms of both snow and cold, this winter is expected to be the worst in Chicago


----------



## esshakim

Just out of curosity, this is a general question anyone can answer. When doing season bids what are you basing your quote off of .. we use 20 events.. also we charge for salt per application never include it in a season price.. in our contract we have an extreme condition clause were we charge extra for plowing when there is more than 10" on ground.. just wanted to get some more insight on bidding commercial ..


----------



## Lightningllc

TCLA;1332454 said:


> Interesting comment.
> 
> How much $$ did this lowball scum underbid you?


According to the manager 25%. Why was it u. I had car-o-liner for 5 seasons. In all those years the only complaint was about weeds in the beds. It was bid monthly but he thought my guys should do weekly weedings for free.


----------



## Matson Snow

.......


----------



## Superior L & L

tcla;1332454 said:


> interesting comment.
> 
> How much $$ did this lowball scum underbid you?


$10.00 ..............


----------



## Lightningllc

Ok guys theirs no fighting. Everything happens for a reason. I'm not blaming Jim. I have picked up so much work closer to my shop that it works out anyways. It's the story of this business lose 1 acct pick up 2-3 new ones. 

It was under a 3 year contract anyways and it was priced from 2009 so i am kinda glad I lost it. !!!!!


Good for the new guy!!! Hope it works out for who ever it may be. No hard feelings.


----------



## Lightningllc

With this northeast snow storm. Are we gonna be in for a salt shortage now. This is a record their saying. Crazy weather the last couple of years. 2012 is almost here.


----------



## Metro Lawn

TheXpress2002;1332793 said:


> Had a call to bid a really nice contract today. Thought there wasn't a chance in hell with the price I gave them (seasonal) (16 pushes, 32 saltings) had the signed contract back to me within an hour.


Ryan, I am thinking last year woke a few people up. I am getting the same thing. My seasonals (20 pushes and 30 salts) are coming back signed as well.


----------



## Plow man Foster

Metro Lawn;1333893 said:


> Ryan, I am thinking last year woke a few people up. I am getting the same thing. My seasonals (20 pushes and 30 salts) are coming back signed as well.


You're getting a Gas station Too?!?!?!?  
I was wondering how we were going to pay for Gas this year! Free Gas to plowers?? Thumbs Up

Lol jk That would be sweet. "Fuel" doesnt fit into your motto though..


----------



## Matson Snow

Lightningllc;1333846 said:


> With this northeast snow storm. Are we gonna be in for a *salt shortage now*. This is a record their saying. Crazy weather the last couple of years. 2012 is almost here.


I would prepare for it....Both Morton Salt and Detroit salt Mine have nowhere near the amount of Salt stockpiled that i have seen in the last few years.....Looks to me like they are getting ready to say there is a Salt shortage....


----------



## Plow man Foster

Matson Snow;1334039 said:


> I would prepare for it....Both Morton Salt and Detroit salt Mine have nowhere near the amount of Salt stockpiled that i have seen in the last few years.....Looks to me like they are getting ready to say there is a Salt shortage....


looks like all the rock salt users/guys are going to be crying soon! Do i hear a chant??? "Liquid Liquid Liquid Liquid Liquid Liquid Liquid Liquid !!!!!!!!" We used rock maybe 5 times out of the 30+ last year!


----------



## Matson Snow

Plow man Foster;1334041 said:


> looks like all the rock salt users/guys are going to be crying soon! Do i hear a chant??? "Liquid Liquid Liquid Liquid Liquid Liquid Liquid Liquid !!!!!!!!" We used rock maybe 5 times out of the 30+ last year!


Won't be Crying at all.....if you have all your ducks in a row and Prepared for it...Its the guys that aren't prepared that do all the Crying....The people that went through a shortage a few years back should have a plan in place for somthing like a shortage....

If i remember correct...The last shortage...Liquid Prices went up also.....


----------



## Plow man Foster

Matson Snow;1334047 said:


> Won't be Crying at all.....if you have all your ducks in a row and Prepared for it...Its the guys that aren't prepared that do all the Crying....The people that went through a shortage a few years back should have a plan in place for somthing like a shortage....
> 
> If i remember correct...The last shortage...Liquid Prices went up also.....


Didnt man you specifically, just meant in general. Just got my contract for liquid and it hasnt changed in 2 years. Since we buy in bulk mostly... No change this year.


----------



## Stuffdeer

I'm kind of confused guys....

Last year I could of swore I heard some new regulations about running liquid salt set-ups...that you needed permits or something, or there were some hefty fines if caught. Could someone enlighten me, or send me in the right direction?

Thanks everyone


----------



## Superior L & L

Lightningllc;1333846 said:


> With this northeast snow storm. Are we gonna be in for a salt shortage now. This is a record their saying. Crazy weather the last couple of years. 2012 is almost here.


I dont know much, but i dont think this storm on the east coast will take up much salt. If you look on the tv most of it was sloppy and temps were going up today. One quick push and you would have water under all the heavy wet slop


----------



## Plow man Foster

Stuffdeer;1334079 said:


> I'm kind of confused guys....
> 
> Last year I could of swore I heard some new regulations about running liquid salt set-ups...that you needed permits or something, or there were some hefty fines if caught. Could someone enlighten me, or send me in the right direction?
> 
> Thanks everyone


Never heard this one...  
I have heard that you're not supposed to keep liquid storage tanks too close to storm drains etc... Never anything about permits... I clearly dont have one. I guess it all ties into The environment. Just like now you're not allowed to push snow into lakes anymore. Because of the salt and Garbage that is also in the snow that could contaminate the water.

ALSO lol For some reason i guess im the new Design Studio Rep.?!?! :laughing:lol Well i've gotten many PM's asking where their Online Auction is So im just going to post the Link here To hopefully free up my inbox a little! Click the link>> Design Studio Online Auction!


----------



## Matson Snow

Plow man Foster;1334114 said:


> Never heard this one...
> I have heard that you're not supposed to keep liquid storage tanks too close to storm drains etc... Never anything about permits... I clearly dont have one. I guess it all ties into The environment. *Just like now you're not allowed to push snow into lakes anymore*. Because of the salt and Garbage that is also in the snow that could contaminate the water.
> 
> ALSO lol For some reason i guess im the new Design Studio Rep.?!?! :laughing:lol Well i've gotten many PM's asking where their Online Auction is So im just going to post the Link here To hopefully free up my inbox a little! Click the link>> Design Studio Online Auction!


Were you Ever *Allowed *to push Snow into Lakes.....

As far as Storage of Liquids.....I would check with the DEQ to see what regulations are in Place....I know thet are starting to Crack down on this....Just a Thought....


----------



## Lightningllc

FYI pushing snow into lakes is a $10000 fine and imprisonment if I'm not mistaken. Are you openly admitting you did this ????


----------



## Plow man Foster

Lightningllc;1334166 said:


> FYI pushing snow into lakes is a $10000 fine and imprisonment if I'm not mistaken. Are you openly admitting you did this ????


lol no i never dumped it in lakes. I remember when i was a kid all kinds of companies were doing it though. Im kinda glad.i charge for haul aways from 3 of the trailer parks that we plow since there is no space for snow half way through the winter except for going into the lake. Which we cant do. I never have dump it in there, i just remember as a kid guys were doing that left and right! But back then it wasnt enforced at all. Back then it wasnt enforced or okay but guys did it. Talked to my dad and grandparents and they said the COUNTY Was doing it!


----------



## Stuffdeer

Anyone selling any Vbox's?

Looking for a 1.5yd or 2yd. Would prefer poly, but will look at all. PM me if you have anything....cash in hand


----------



## Tscape

Stuffdeer;1334293 said:


> Anyone selling any Vbox's?
> 
> Looking for a 1.5yd or 2yd. Would prefer poly, but will look at all. PM me if you have anything....cash in hand


I have a stainless Curtis all hydro. No clutches, chains, gear boxes to funk up on you, simple and reliable. It will need a drag chain, draig chain motor, and the shaft that connects the two (mishap with a pole late last season). $500 and it will probably cost you $1200 to have Clipper's in Livonia fix it. That'll have you in to the best stainless salter on the market for under $2k.


----------



## Stuffdeer

Tscape;1334307 said:


> I have a stainless Curtis all hydro. No clutches, chains, gear boxes to funk up on you, simple and reliable. It will need a drag chain, draig chain motor, and the shaft that connects the two (mishap with a pole late last season). $500 and it will probably cost you $1200 to have Clipper's in Livonia fix it. That'll have you in to the best stainless salter on the market for under $2k.


Hmm...

It runs off of the truck PTO?


----------



## Metro Lawn

Plow man Foster;1333913 said:


> You're getting a Gas station Too?!?!?!?
> I was wondering how we were going to pay for Gas this year! Free Gas to plowers?? Thumbs Up
> 
> Lol jk That would be sweet. "Fuel" doesnt fit into your motto though..


This station isn't mine, but what are the odds. It is like 300 feet from my house and with my colors. Everyone assumes it's mine. Pretty funny. I wanted that station to make a self serve liquid location.


----------



## Tscape

Stuffdeer;1334318 said:


> Hmm...
> 
> It runs off of the truck PTO?


No. It has a small engine that runs a hydro pump under the rear hood, then 2 hydro motors; 1 for the drag chain and 1 for the spinner disc. It is a Curtis TS-17


----------



## Stuffdeer

Tscape;1334322 said:


> No. It has a small engine that runs a hydro pump under the rear hood, then 2 hydro motors; 1 for the drag chain and 1 for the spinner disc. It is a Curtis TS-17


Ok, thanks. Let me look into it a little. What truck did you run it on?


----------



## Plow man Foster

Metro Lawn;1334319 said:


> This station isn't mine, but what are the odds. It is like 300 feet from my house and with my colors. Everyone assumes it's mine. Pretty funny. I wanted that station to make a self serve liquid location.


lol that would be Sweet! i might consider that! lol Only thing is What happens in the winter...
Unless you sell gas And Brine!


----------



## MikeLawnSnowLLC

Everytime the weather people hype up snow storms and shiat it's always a dud are they hyping up this winter so much that the same thing will happen?....Just thinkin


----------



## Tscape

Stuffdeer;1334342 said:


> Ok, thanks. Let me look into it a little. What truck did you run it on?


I had it in an F350. Come out and take a look at it. I'm in Dexter.

7three4/3twozero-4700
Mike


----------



## Stuffdeer

I'll give you a call tomorrow Mike,

Maybe we cans et something up for this week.

Thanks again


----------



## Metro Lawn

Plow man Foster;1334445 said:


> lol that would be Sweet! i might consider that! lol Only thing is What happens in the winter...
> Unless you sell gas And Brine!


I was really looking for a station that has a single summer pump (racing fuel) ect. That would lease it to me in the winter. I could give them a % of the sale and it would be a 24 hour self serve location.


----------



## cuttingedge13

Metro Lawn;1334839 said:


> I was really looking for a station that has a single summer pump (racing fuel) ect. That would lease it to me in the winter. I could give them a % of the sale and it would be a 24 hour self serve location.


I wonder if the calcium would mess up their in-ground tank and pump. What you need is to buy a "pay at the pump" pump and hook it up to your tank and credit card machine. Do it right from your location. Would have to use one of the fast diesel pumps like at the truck stops, you know the ones that fill your pick-up tank in like a minute.


----------



## Plow man Foster

cuttingedge13;1335098 said:


> I wonder if the calcium would mess up their in-ground tank and pump. What you need is to buy a "pay at the pump" pump and hook it up to your tank and credit card machine. Do it right from your location. Would have to use one of the fast diesel pumps like at the truck stops, you know the ones that fill your pick-up tank in like a minute.


Yeah good idea, because i highly doubt anyone would let him pour gallons of salt in the same holding tanks as they use for gas or any other type of fuel. Its not that the Container wouldnt hold it, its really just the contamination factor. Salt doesnt do good in cars....

"MAN IF WE ALL HAD MILLIONS OF DOLLARS".....


----------



## BossPlow2010

cuttingedge13;1335098 said:


> I wonder if the calcium would mess up their in-ground tank and pump. What you need is to buy a "pay at the pump" pump and hook it up to your tank and credit card machine. Do it right from your location. Would have to use one of the fast diesel pumps like at the truck stops, you know the ones that fill your pick-up tank in like a minute.


About 40 gpm.
Not sure if it would destroy the tank, but the PUMP!


----------



## saltoftheearth

Spoke to a ice melter manufacturer on the East Coast. They were having their best preseson ever; then the snow started. Avalanche of orders today, they will not catch up until Thanksgiving.


----------



## Outdoor Pros

Any predictions when our first measurable (Plowable) event will be. Anybody doing squares? An over/under?


----------



## Plow man Foster

Outdoor Pros;1335269 said:


> Any predictions when our first measurable (Plowable) event will be. Anybody doing squares? An over/under?


My Magic Snow Prediction 8 Ball Says: Mid-December.


----------



## Stuffdeer

Anyone know a good place I can get some GOOD sidewalk salt?


----------



## brookline

Stuffdeer;1335355 said:


> Anyone know a good place I can get some GOOD sidewalk salt?


Check out PTP off Quarry rd in Riverview I know they are pretty close to you. Carefree has been really trying to push it this year but as usual they are one of the highest prices around


----------



## Stuffdeer

brookline;1335390 said:


> Check out PTP off Quarry rd in Riverview I know they are pretty close to you. Carefree has been really trying to push it this year but as usual they are one of the highest prices around


I'll check out carefree. I don't mind paying a little more for something there. They have always treated me great. I've found some stuff to be high there, and some super low.

I'll also have to look into PTP, never heard of them before....

How's everything looking for you this year?


----------



## Matson Snow

Joe..........I can not Believe you did NOT mention Hot Pink Deicer......:laughing:......www.hotpinkdeicer.com.....

Stuffdeer...They are good people to deal with...Prices are Good also...:salute:


----------



## Matson Snow

Stuffdeer;1335396 said:


> I'll check out carefree. I don't mind paying a little more for something there. They have always treated me great. I've found some stuff to be high there, and some super low.
> 
> I'll also have to look into *PTP, never heard of them before*....
> 
> How's everything looking for you this year?


Professional Turf Products....Same owners as Best Lawns i do believe....


----------



## brookline

Matson Snow;1335405 said:


> Joe..........I can not Believe you did NOT mention Hot Pink Deicer......:laughing:......www.hotpinkdeicer.com.....
> 
> Stuffdeer...They are good people to deal with...Prices are Good also...:salute:


I would Todd, but I think it may be a little out of his way. Lol. Funny thing, I was in Carefree a week ago getting some topsoil and they show me a sample of there new ice melt which was pink. I said hey you get this from Troy Clogg right? Apparently they don't and didn't like me saying I can get the same stuff at a better price from Jim. Lmao.

You are correct with the PTP they and Best Lawns are basically the same company. I can't remember the name of the street but it is the first right if you turn on Quarry from Sibley


----------



## Stuffdeer

brookline;1335414 said:


> I would Todd, but I think it may be a little out of his way. Lol. Funny thing, I was in Carefree a week ago getting some topsoil and they show me a sample of there new ice melt which was pink. I said hey you get this from Troy Clogg right? Apparently they don't and didn't like me saying I can get the same stuff at a better price from Jim. Lmao.
> 
> You are correct with the PTP they and Best Lawns are basically the same company. I can't remember the name of the street but it is the first right if you turn on Quarry from Sibley


Are the getting the pink stuff from TCLA?


----------



## brookline

Stuffdeer;1335418 said:


> Are the getting the pink stuff from TCLA?


They said its not from TCLA but I just looked at the website that Matson posted and didn't realize they created a separate name for the retail business. So it might be. They are the only ones I thought to have pink de-icer


----------



## Stuffdeer

brookline;1335444 said:


> They said its not from TCLA but I just looked at the website that Matson posted and didn't realize they created a separate name for the retail business. So it might be. They are the only ones I thought to have pink de-icer


Interesting...

I may stop up there and take a look.


----------



## brookline

No, its not the same as TCLA's just did some research. TCLA has the better product for sure. Carefree is passing off a blend of sodium, Magnesium and Potassium but it lacks the calcium that the better product has at the same price.


----------



## brookline

Stuffdeer;1335396 said:


> I'll check out carefree. I don't mind paying a little more for something there. They have always treated me great. I've found some stuff to be high there, and some super low.
> 
> I'll also have to look into PTP, never heard of them before....
> 
> How's everything looking for you this year?


They have some good prices on some of their summer products but winter supplies is where they seem to be consistently high.

Everything is looking good for this year though. Still getting a couple contracts trickling in here and there. And picked up a nother truck a month ago and looking to pick up a cube van this week or early next week for the sidewalk crew.


----------



## Stuffdeer

brookline;1335492 said:


> They have some good prices on some of their summer products but winter supplies is where they seem to be consistently high.
> 
> Everything is looking good for this year though. Still getting a couple contracts trickling in here and there. And picked up a nother truck a month ago and looking to pick up a cube van this week or early next week for the sidewalk crew.


I actually get loaded there in the winter.

I'm waiting on one contract and I'll be set....Sounds good on the other truck, from Metro? You get the 7-11 for snow too?? The last company did a really horrible job.


----------



## alternative

Im predicting Nov 21st - as the first measurable/pushable snowfall.


----------



## Stuffdeer

alternative;1335548 said:


> Im predicting Nov 21st - as the first measurable/pushable snowfall.


This is what I'm hoping for...a week off between leaf cleanups and snow...


----------



## brookline

Stuffdeer;1335502 said:


> I actually get loaded there in the winter.
> 
> I'm waiting on one contract and I'll be set....Sounds good on the other truck, from Metro? You get the 7-11 for snow too?? The last company did a really horrible job.


It all depends on if they want to pay more for me. The guy doing it last year did it for $35


----------



## grassmaster06

How much is that hot pink deicer per bag/pallet


----------



## P&M Landscaping

grassmaster06;1335594 said:


> How much is that hot pink deicer per bag/pallet


$6.50 a bag 49 bag pallet $318.50


----------



## Frankland

*Meijer*

Can someone pm me teh web address for the meijer "reverse auction"?


----------



## procut

Frankland;1335629 said:


> Can someone pm me teh web address for the meijer "reverse auction"?


I'm pretty sure it's been held already this year. They send me the information about it every year, it was probably a good 6+ weeks ago that I got it.


----------



## Frankland

I know it has been held, but i would liek to have it for the future. can you email it to me at [email protected] it would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Plow man Foster

Stuffdeer;1335560 said:


> This is what I'm hoping for...a week off between leaf cleanups and snow...


Lol im on Vacation Now! All cuts have been done siince last wedsday. Starting Next week we will be doing cleanups... If you guys arent doing cleanups i dont know what you guys are doing... Everything's dead over here.



procut;1335638 said:


> I'm pretty sure it's been held already this year. They send me the information about it every year, it was probably a good 6+ weeks ago that I got it.


Yeah its over i glimpsed at it.

Design Studio Auction closes in 5 hours.If any of you have forgotten. Trailers dont look too bad
http://server2.maxanet.com/cgi-bin/mnlist.cgi?rjm20/category/ALL


----------



## Luther

Thanks for the plug Todd. Thumbs Up



brookline;1335444 said:


> They said its not from TCLA but I just looked at the website that Matson posted and didn't realize they created a separate name for the retail business. So it might be. They are the only ones I thought to have pink de-icer


So did we.



brookline;1335469 said:


> No, its not the same as TCLA's just did some research. TCLA has the better product for sure. Carefree is passing off a blend of sodium, Magnesium and Potassium but it lacks the calcium that the better product has at the same price.


Our high end de-icer also has Urea and rust inhibitors along with all the other good stuff.


----------



## caitlyncllc

I'm lookin for somewhere to get liquid close to Fenton, anybody know of somewhere? I have called everybody I could think of, but no luck. Thanks


----------



## brookline

TCLA;1335807 said:


> Thanks for the plug Todd. Thumbs Up
> 
> So did we.
> 
> Our high end de-icer also has Urea and rust inhibitors along with all the other good stuff.


Even better! Lol.


----------



## Patrick34

*Fall*

Anyone else kind of having a slow week? We are pretty much done with mowing, fertilizer and landscape work. Basically, we are waiting for the leaves to fully drop. I took a look at 15 sites this morning, and not many are ready for fall clean up just yet. Frustrating! Drop leaves so we can get done!


----------



## terrapro

caitlyncllc;1335928 said:


> I'm lookin for somewhere to get liquid close to Fenton, anybody know of somewhere? I have called everybody I could think of, but no luck. Thanks


Ask Paul from Superior or maybe Brian from Picasso might even be able to help out, not sure if he uses liquid though.


----------



## irlandscaper

I got my 8 pallets of pink a week ago. Mike is a great guy to work with, Im in Port Huron and they hooked me up with delivery.


----------



## Plow man Foster

Patrick34;1335954 said:


> Anyone else kind of having a slow week? We are pretty much done with mowing, fertilizer and landscape work. Basically, we are waiting for the leaves to fully drop. I took a look at 15 sites this morning, and not many are ready for fall clean up just yet. Frustrating! Drop leaves so we can get done!


Hahah yeah as stated above, Theses nothing to do right now. Unless you're doing cleanups at some of the early fallen resi's. We always go on vacation around this time. Because its the real break we get in between seasons. Because From November 10 til it snows we're doin' cleanups!


----------



## Metro Lawn

Frankland;1335629 said:


> Can someone pm me teh web address for the meijer "reverse auction"?


Unless they have changed since I quit doing them, they are by invitation and different each event. A new page is set up each time.


----------



## Tscape

stuffdeer, here is the salter of which I spoke. You can see the hydro motor is pushed up (notice the yellow smudge from the pole I hit). Plan to replace that motor, the shaft it turns, and the drag chain while you're at it. Do the labor yourself and you'll save big.


----------



## Stuffdeer

Tscape;1336113 said:


> stuffdeer, here is the salter of which I spoke. You can see the hydro motor is pushed up (notice the yellow smudge from the pole I hit). Plan to replace that motor, the shaft it turns, and the drag chain while you're at it. Do the labor yourself and you'll save big.


Thanks!

Do you have all the controls and such? If you do, I'll call you tomorrow morning to come out and look at it.


----------



## Superior L & L

terrapro;1336037 said:


> Ask Paul from Superior or maybe Brian from Picasso might even be able to help out, not sure if he uses liquid though.


We quit using liquids a couple of seasons ago. There are a couple of 8:00am-5:00pm places that sell it in lapeer county but nothing in genesee county. I think the true closest place would be Angelos and I know there price was not the greatest


----------



## Plow man Foster

caitlyncllc;1335928 said:


> I'm lookin for somewhere to get liquid close to Fenton, anybody know of somewhere? I have called everybody I could think of, but no luck. Thanks


For the record Suburban landscape in Waled lake sold their liquid for like 32 cents a gallon. So a little cheaper than angelos 
--
How much do you plan on using?? Do you have room For a storage tank or were you just planning on getting it as you use it??

I know a few guys who might be up for loading you up. You're about 40 mins away from ANY guy i know. So it would be in your best interest to Find a storage tank and have someone fill it. If you plan on using it frequently.

But before that I would go out to all your local landscape supply yards and just ask them if they are going to sell it this year or know someone who is!


----------



## eatonpaving

*ready to go.....*

boy what looks and comments you get for having the plow on on the first of November.....but she's ready....well maby new tires....


----------



## Tscape

Stuffdeer;1336193 said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Do you have all the controls and such? If you do, I'll call you tomorrow morning to come out and look at it.


I do have the controls, but I just dropped the truck off for an egr delete. They certainly come with it though.


----------



## eatonpaving

*1998 chevy 3500*

i have a 1998 chevy 3500 dump with western 9.2 plow and under tailgate spreader, looking to trade for a 2500 or 3500 pickup with plow and salter, looking for a dodge or gm......


----------



## Plow man Foster

eatonpaving;1336278 said:


> boy *what looks and comments you get for having the plow on on the first of November*.....but she's ready....well mayby new tires....


Nice setup! 
Still Too early to be on the road though! lol Grandview just made a thread on this topic! http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=125717


----------



## eatonpaving

Plow man Foster;1336314 said:


> Nice setup!
> Still Too early to be on the road though! lol Grandview just made a thread on this topic! http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=125717


a little early, but i have no place to keep the plow and salter....my shop is full, and when i bought the truck the plow had problems...the chrome had come off the inside the rams and was plugging all the solenoids.... now that it is fixed i just keep it on and run the plow everyday to make sure i got all the chrome out....


----------



## grassmaster06

Tscape;1336295 said:


> I do have the controls, but I just dropped the truck off for an egr delete. They certainly come with it though.


how much are they charging to delete the egr ,I was going to tackle it my self ,but if the price is right I can let someone else do it


----------



## bln

I have a guy who does them for around 1200 I think, can't remember. He uses the gilette brand which is rated high.


----------



## Tscape

grassmaster06;1336364 said:


> how much are they charging to delete the egr ,I was going to tackle it my self ,but if the price is right I can let someone else do it


$1600 for egr and oil cooler on a 6.0l PSD


----------



## TGS Inc.

*16' Pro Tech Pusher for rent*

I have a 16' Pro Tech pusher for a wheel loader I may be interested in renting out for this season...

Thanks


----------



## grassmaster06

Tscape;1336406 said:


> $1600 for egr and oil cooler on a 6.0l PSD


How did you find out that the oil cooler was bad or is just pm ,I got the egr kit already but it seem like a lot of work


----------



## bln

Some mechanics just replace them, it doesn't always go bad. I checked last night and I paid 1150 on my 6.0 psd.


----------



## BossPlow2010

If anybody on here services northvile, I have an account for you to have. They are located on Fermaugh Ct. So if you can just picture the size their drive. I anyone wants it shoot me a pm and I'll give you their Phone and address.


----------



## Lightningllc

BossPlow2010;1336960 said:


> If anybody on here services northvile, I have an account for you to have. They are located on Fermaugh Ct. So if you can just picture the size their drive. I anyone wants it shoot me a pm and I'll give you their Phone and address.


Lawnprooutdoor.com. Leisuretimeoutdoor.com. Can help you


----------



## Frankland

TCLA: Who do you have for your snowfall insurance? Can you recommend me anyone? We run our business out of Detroit.


----------



## Luther

We dabble in derivatives with Chicago Weather Brokerage (CWB), and I do believe we will also do some business this year with Spectrum Weather. 

Is this what you mean, our are you asking about our insurance carrier?


----------



## Do It All Do It Right

If anybody is interested I have a storage unit property in ferndale. Pm me or txt me 313seven two nine3044.


----------



## esshakim

What is snow fall insurance..? Is it like protection against those freak storms.. wouldnt mind learning more about this...


----------



## Leisure Time LC

Anyone interested in a resi account in Livonia/Westland border on Joy Rd? PM Me for address


----------



## Luther

esshakim;1337509 said:


> What is snow fall insurance..? Is it like protection against those freak storms.. wouldnt mind learning more about this...


Yes sir. Talk to Robert @ Spectrum Weather - (816) 810-2346.

He will help you.


----------



## bigjeeping

Anyone taking bets on when we get our first storm?? ussmileyflag


----------



## TheXpress2002

bigjeeping;1337673 said:


> Anyone taking bets on when we get our first storm?? ussmileyflag


De-icing event November 27

First snowfall event Dec 3-6


----------



## TGS Inc.

*Getting there....*

We are getting closer to being ready!


----------



## Stuffdeer

TheXpress2002;1337676 said:


> De-icing event November 27
> 
> First snowfall event Dec 3-6


This would be great!


----------



## Patrick34

*Sub Work*

We are possibly looking for a couple plow truck subs for Rochester, Auburn Hills & Lake Orion areas. If interested, please send me a PM. Thanks.


----------



## esshakim

TCLA;1337668 said:


> Yes sir. Talk to Robert @ Spectrum Weather - (816) 810-2346.
> 
> He will help you.


Thanks a lot .. this could be helpful


----------



## terrapro

TheXpress2002;1337676 said:


> De-icing event November 27
> 
> First snowfall event Dec 3-6


Thank you Ryan.


----------



## Lightningllc

Went to the design studio auction and picked up 3 items. Well what a mess blew a brake line had to use the plow to stop the truck. Smashed the trailer trying to stop. Sorry scott for your whiplash, I guess that's what ya get for buying a salt truck. 

Does anyone have a 10' plow available with mount for a 2008 Chevy c4500.


----------



## Plow man Foster

There are a couple on Craigslist.... You're taking a big risk with putting a 10 on that truck. The front end is WEAK! (you'll see what im talking about after the second season if not first after plowing) Also i know a couple guys who have them and its hard to push a 9'2" V Just my .02, Take it or leave it.


----------



## Lightningllc

No biggie. Full time mechanic and we have a full repair shop with a 14k hoist.


----------



## grassmaster06

I am thinking about subbing about 40 resi drives in franklin and beverly hill out.this is a pretty good route but I'm try to stay closer to home this season (downriver) or if anyone knows of a good plow driver give me a call 313-443-7067


----------



## A&LSiteService

TheXpress2002;1337676 said:


> De-icing event November 27
> 
> First snowfall event Dec 3-6


It's great to see your posts Ryan, I hope you had a good summer! Keep those posts comming. Thanks again for all your helpThumbs Up


----------



## ParksLandscaping

We are looking for some snowplow truck and sidewalk subs in the oakland and macomb county areas.

Also looking for subs to cover full service contracts in chesterfield and farmington hills currently. Others to come...

Pm me if interested in anything. Thank you!!!


----------



## bdryer

Definetly interested. Located N of Rochester, NE of Orion... just down the road for me. 2 trucks available to sub out. Let me know. Thanks.


----------



## firelwn82

After making a batch of liquid salt how long can it be stored? What I'm asking I guess is. Is there a certain time frame that it starts to oose its affectiveness?


----------



## bdryer

*Sub work*



Patrick34;1337770 said:


> We are possibly looking for a couple plow truck subs for Rochester, Auburn Hills & Lake Orion areas. If interested, please send me a PM. Thanks.


Hi, responding to your post looking for possible sub work. I am located in Leonard, just a short drive from Rochester, Orion and Auburn Hills. I have two trucks I can sub. A 2500 series Dodge with a 8ft Meyer and a 3500 Dodge with a Western 'V' plow. Both have the capacity to salt if necessary.
Let me know if I can be of any help. I appreciate it.

Brad


----------



## Moonlighter

Hey guys I have to sell my 425 gallon low profile poly tank, fit's in the wheel wells of fords and chevy's nice and snug, dodges there is a little wiggle room. 6" fill with the lid on it, the valves should be replaced. I wanted to give anyone in here the first opportunity at it. $400.00 or will trade for a working gear box for an 8' air flow vbox.


----------



## Lightningllc

Ok anyone looking for a 8' and 10' v box. They ran 3 years ago. $600 for both. They need tlc. Chains and chutes. And motors are good.


----------



## Lightningllc

Anyone have a universal mount for a boss 10' plow and wiring for a 2008 c4500. I'm taking the western unimount and wiring off


----------



## Moonlighter

Have a lead for a lady wanting a commercial bid in Berkley pm me for the info.


----------



## Plow man Foster

firelwn82;1338553 said:


> After making a batch of liquid salt how long can it be stored? What I'm asking I guess is. Is there a certain time frame that it starts to oose its affectiveness?


Taste it, If its salty its stil affective! :laughing:
On a real note,
Never made it myself but i know the liquid we buy lasts over the summer. 2 years ago we had 150 gallons left over (long story, we were expecting another salt event, never came so we kept it) 
We decided to keep it. and amazingly it worked!


----------



## Tscape

Effective-adequate to accomplish a purpose; producing the intended or expected result.
Affective-of, caused by, or expressing emotion or feeling; emotional.

Salt is salt. The physical properties of it will remain unchanged unless diluted (water added) or concentrated (water taken away).


----------



## Matson Snow

Tscape;1338816 said:


> Effective-adequate to accomplish a purpose; producing the intended or expected result.
> Affective-of, caused by, or expressing emotion or feeling; emotional.
> 
> Salt is salt. The physical properties of it will remain unchanged unless diluted (water added) or concentrated (water taken away).


So, what you are saying is...Plowman has some sort of Affect and he was not Very Effective at getting his point across....

Just kidding Plowman...Well, not really.....:laughing:.....


----------



## Lightningllc

Depends if it is salt brine or well brine

Well brine holds good for time.

Salt brine will separate and will need to be agitated to get the levels back also if let open over the summer evaporation will effect the levels of chloride. 

Just fyi 

Also if stored inside it will make a difference than if it is stored outside.


----------



## Plow man Foster

Very funny guys! Didn't know we had english majors on here!


----------



## Tscape

I can only take so much. I may be neurotic, but it only helps our industry if we can communicate effectively. Do you think most people who hire us are somewhat educated? Then we should have some respect for the English language and do our best to get it right. How is anybody going to take you seriously if you can't even punctuate a sentence properly? OK, let the slings and arrows commence.


----------



## BossPlow2010

Tscape;1338907 said:


> I can only take so much. I may be neurotic, but it only helps our industry if we can communicate effectively. Do you think most people who hire us are somewhat educated? Then we should have some respect for the English language and do our best to get it right. How is anybody going to take you seriously if you can't even punctuate a sentence properly? OK, let the slings and arrows commence.


Not to get in the middle of this and I agree with you 100 % by the way.
But is there a difference between ok and okay?


----------



## Lightningllc

Yuuup I agree withca completely and youall are sum good guys ya know. I may been from da country but I got sum accts sum hoe.


----------



## Tscape

I don't think so. Since it is a colloquialism it is probably correct either way.


----------



## procut

Tscape;1338907 said:


> I can only take so much. I may be neurotic, but it only helps our industry if we can communicate effectively. Do you think most people who hire us are somewhat educated? Then we should have some respect for the English language and do our best to get it right. How is anybody going to take you seriously if you can't even punctuate a sentence properly? OK, let the slings and arrows commence.


I agree. Thumbs Up


----------



## Tscape

Random rule: questions are punctuated with the following symbol: ?


----------



## Plow man Foster

Im with you on that! I try to be like that all the time. I slipped up this time. One of my biggest pet peeves is when guys use the wrong "there" (their,there,they're) in context.


----------



## bln

When is it ok to use their!

J/k


----------



## saltoftheearth

bln;1339057 said:


> When is it ok to use their!
> 
> J/k


Their is plural possessive. I went to their house. The crew really earned their pay.


----------



## bln

I know, hence the j/k part.


----------



## caitlyncllc

I think it's like this;
Last week we were working by the see, and we needed too shovels. Eye sent one of my crew over to there trucks, which were parked over their, too get the shovels. He found for rakes, but could not sea the shovels. Bob yelled at him to grab the rakes and meat him bye they're tools in the front yard. Once their, Brad smacked Bob in the I to times. Bob said, what did you do that four, you meet head?

...............................:laughing:


----------



## Plow man Foster

caitlyncllc;1339218 said:


> I think it's like this;
> Last week we were working by the see, and we needed too shovels. Eye sent one of my crew over to there trucks, which were parked over their, too get the shovels. He found for rakes, but could not sea the shovels. Bob yelled at him to grab the rakes and meat him bye they're tools in the front yard. Once their, Brad smacked Bob in the I to times. Bob said, what did you do that four, you meet head?
> 
> ...............................:laughing:


"HAAAAAAYYYYYY! Dew knot trussed yore spell chequer two fined awl yore mistakes!!!!!!!


----------



## caitlyncllc

I think somebody here does trucking.... Metro, was that you? What would it cost me to get a tri-axle dump truck shipped from Fenton, MI to Minot, ND? It's 26,000 pounds and has a 16'box. 
I think I don't wanna know, but shoot me a price if it's something you do. 
thanks


----------



## Plow man Foster

caitlyncllc;1339233 said:


> I think somebody here does trucking.... Metro, was that you? What would it cost me to get a tri-axle dump truck shipped from Fenton, MI to Minot, ND? It's 26,000 pounds and has a 16'box.
> I think I don't wanna know, but shoot me a price if it's something you do.
> thanks


Metro DID that... not sure if he still does or not though. That might be too heavy for the truck he posted a while ago though. But ya never know! Hes always growing


----------



## Moonlighter

Still got a commercial lead in Berkley, pm me.


----------



## Moonlighter

Lead is taken. Hope it works out.


----------



## TheXpress2002

Sexiness in the long range models. Not completely onboard yet but, get your best dress ready and ironed.


----------



## Greenstar lawn

TheXpress2002;1339499 said:


> Sexiness in the long range models. Not completely onboard yet but, get your best dress ready and ironed.


I am dragging my feet for sure. Still haven't gotten the plow out yet


----------



## Lightningllc

TheXpress2002;1339499 said:


> Sexiness in the long range models. Not completely onboard yet but, get your best dress ready and ironed.


Ryan explain please!!!!!!!! We are safe for 11- 14. Thru 11-17 I hope heading to Clare to kill deer.


----------



## bdryer

..........


----------



## Tscape

Still have that Curtis TA-17 stainless V-box if anybody wants it.


----------



## TheXpress2002

264z-360z looks interesting. Not jumping on hoard yet. As we will notice on Thursday with a cold front dropping our highs into the low 40's the same will occur after the 264z timeframe that leave highs in the low 30's with a active pattern this may become a concern.


----------



## TheXpress2002

Sorry for the spelling, damn auto correct


----------



## Plow man Foster

hey guys looks like this guy is looking for snow removal in westland heres his post..it was in the wrong thread... so i decided to help him out



[email protected];1338461 said:


> I was referred to this site and was told I could find someone here to do snow removal at my 90 year old father-on-laws this winter. He lives in Garden City MI sidewalk in front and up to the house/driveway/and front and back porches will need to be snow free. If you would like to set up a meeting to give quotes please contact me...


----------



## TGS Inc.

*Shipping of truck...*



caitlyncllc;1339233 said:


> I think somebody here does trucking.... Metro, was that you? What would it cost me to get a tri-axle dump truck shipped from Fenton, MI to Minot, ND? It's 26,000 pounds and has a 16'box.
> I think I don't wanna know, but shoot me a price if it's something you do.
> thanks


If Metro cannot help you, I would try uship.com. I have used this site and had great success for shipping everything! Just have all your dimensions and pictures ready as the more information you provide the better the estimates will be.

-Wayne


----------



## caitlyncllc

Lightningllc;1339676 said:


> Ryan explain please!!!!!!!! We are safe for 11- 14. Thru 11-17 I hope heading to Clare to kill deer.


Where at in Clare? That is where I was born and raised.....


----------



## caitlyncllc

TGS Inc.;1339766 said:


> If Metro cannot help you, I would try uship.com. I have used this site and had great success for shipping everything! Just have all your dimensions and pictures ready as the more information you provide the better the estimates will be.
> 
> -Wayne


Thanks. I will check that out.


----------



## Lightningllc

caitlyncllc;1339918 said:


> Where at in Clare? That is where I was born and raised.....


Surrey by 115 in farewell. 80 acres bordering 10.


----------



## caitlyncllc

Lightningllc;1339923 said:


> Surrey by 115 in farewell. 80 acres bordering 10.


That's over by Tom's place. He owns the Trading Post in Farwell. Nice area. Keep an eye out for the coyotes.... put 'em down if you see 'em!!!


----------



## Lightningllc

caitlyncllc;1339926 said:


> That's over by Tom's place. He owns the Trading Post in Farwell. Nice area. Keep an eye out for the coyotes.... put 'em down if you see 'em!!!


I'm on Findley lake. Off surrey.


----------



## Stuffdeer

TheXpress2002;1339720 said:


> Sorry for the spelling, damn auto correct


Hmm...

So are you moving your estimates up for the first salt/push, or leaving them at the same?


----------



## Lightningllc

I heard that we might get 10 events in December. 15 in January 20 in February and 5 in march. A old guy I know does weather predictions for channel 7 and he said its gonna be possible record breaking winter. I guess all inclusives are gonna kill us again. God I hate condos.


----------



## TheXpress2002

Lightningllc;1340002 said:


> I heard that we might get 10 events in December. 15 in January 20 in February and 5 in march. A old guy I know does weather predictions for channel 7 and he said its gonna be possible record breaking winter. I guess all inclusives are gonna kill us again. God I hate condos.


Who in the hell are you calling old?


----------



## Lightningllc

Ya a guy at my church. He's 70. Ryan your under 30 old 
Man


----------



## M & D LAWN

Anybody have a Salt Dogg Vbox spreader? Hooked mine up the other day and auger won't budge, overload light comes on control box. Any ideas?


----------



## terrapro

Sorry guys, now it won't snow at all. I was working on the 1ton dump all day, hooked the plow up and painted the bed and rear frame, and worked on a tailgate salter. Now it's never going to snow so there ya go!


----------



## Plow man Foster

M & D LAWN;1340148 said:


> Anybody have a Salt Dogg Vbox spreader? Hooked mine up the other day and auger won't budge, overload light comes on control box. Any ideas?


I would raise this question in its own thread... Do they have a salt dogg thread? Either way i bet you would get more info on your problem.

im with terrapro, All the designated plow trucks' plows are on. The Liquid storage tanks got filled last week. And the liquid tanks are in the Winter trucks now.

Only thing yet to do is put the plows on the trucks that we use for cleanups. But that wont be until the night/morning before the first push.


----------



## M & D LAWN

No thread for salt dogg spreaders, that's why I posted it here, thanks though.


----------



## axl

M&D.... we have a few, its probably seized from sitting....try using some fluid film or PB blaster on the 2 ends of the auger and use a wrench to turn the auger.....that works for us.


----------



## M & D LAWN

Thanks, appreciate it.


----------



## M & D LAWN

Has anybody made their own liquid system to spray rock salt as it comes out of a Vbox?


----------



## bigjeeping

TheXpress2002;1339499 said:


> Sexiness in the long range models.


Are you implying that the short range models are lacking sexiness? Today was pretty sexy.


----------



## P&M Landscaping

Hey guys, a little off topic but I am looking for a entry level quad cheap, that may need a little work. If you guys come a crossed anything let me know. Thanks


----------



## JR Snow Removal

I sold my plow and looking to get rid of the rest of the stuff.

Heres what I have left

Used Boss Straight Blade Pistol Grip Controller - $175 obo Has wear along the handle and the arrows on the buttons but works perfect

New Boss Straight Blade Pistol Grip Controller- $200 obo

1 year old harness for $240obo Off of a Dodge but would just need correct headlight harness for other brand trucks.

Used mount for a 2002-200? Dodge Ram 1500- $375obo

Used mount for a 200?- 2006 GMC Chevy 2500HD - $375obo

if interested in anything make an offer ask will make a better deal if buying multiple items.

You can PM me or email me at [email protected]

Thanks
JR


----------



## Stuffdeer

M & D LAWN;1340178 said:


> Has anybody made their own liquid system to spray rock salt as it comes out of a Vbox?


I'm going to be building one for my SHPE1500 Salt Dogg this week...will post pictures when it's done


----------



## Plow man Foster

M & D LAWN;1340178 said:


> Has anybody made their own liquid system to spray rock salt as it comes out of a Vbox?


We used to have one on that truckcraft rep. tailgate spreader i sold not too long ago.
Just had a small 100 gallon tank and the top of the dump bed, Went to a 2.1GPM Fimco pump, From there the hose just went to the spinner and sprayed the rock as it came out of the auger. 
Kinda like this:


----------



## Stuffdeer

Plow man Foster;1340311 said:


> We used to have one on that truckcraft rep. tailgate spreader i sold not too long ago.
> Just had a small 100 gallon tank and the top of the dump bed, Went to a 2.1GPM Fimco pump, From there the hose just went to the spinner and sprayed the rock as it came out of the auger.
> Kinda like this:


How did it work? I don't care if I use less salt, I just want the salt to activate faster...


----------



## grassmaster06

Plow man Foster;1340311 said:


> We used to have one on that truckcraft rep. tailgate spreader i sold not too long ago.
> Just had a small 100 gallon tank and the top of the dump bed, Went to a 2.1GPM Fimco pump, From there the hose just went to the spinner and sprayed the rock as it came out of the auger.
> Kinda like this:


Was there a noticeable difference using the pre wet ,I am going to buy a north star Atv sprayer for 199$ its a 2.2 gal per min pump 26 gallon and use it for my vee pro 6000


----------



## Plow man Foster

Stuffdeer;1340315 said:


> How did it work? I don't care if I use less salt, I just want the salt to activate faster...


We only did it when temps were REALLY LOW. It works Like a million bucks though!

I remember going into a condo complex one evening, Majoity of the place had a 1/2 to 1/4" of packed snow. (My buddy was short staffed and only used the skidsteer and box in there) My Plow couldnt get it up. So we "sprayed and spreaded", Came back around maybe 5 minutes later and it was WET! You could see the blacktop. My buddy i was subbing for couldnt believe it! He runs 90% liquid sprayers now.



grassmaster06;1340322 said:


> Was there a noticeable difference using the pre wet ,I am going to buy a north star Atv sprayer for 199$ its a 2.2 gal per min pump 26 gallon and use it for my vee pro 6000


NO DOUBT! huge difference. 
Also i wouldnt buy that combo. Saw it on Northern tools site, You'll save a hundred bucks if you buy everything individually like i did.

I got my pump off of ebay NEW for 25 (free shipping). 
ATV Size tank from grainger or TS cant be that much. and tubing and a nozzles from there too. I think shipping was gonna be another 30 bucks for that on Northern Tools site too. I dont know about you but i thought that was ridiculous.


----------



## Stuffdeer

Plow man Foster;1340331 said:


> We only did it when temps were REALLY LOW. It works Like a million bucks though!
> 
> I remember going into a condo complex one evening, Majoity of the place had a 1/2 to 1/4" of packed snow. (My buddy was short staffed and only used the skidsteer and box in there) My Plow couldnt get it up. So we "sprayed and spreaded", Came back around maybe 5 minutes later and it was WET! You could see the blacktop. My buddy i was subbing for couldnt believe it! He runs 90% liquid sprayers now.


Wow, this is the exact answer I was hoping for....

Thanks!


----------



## terrapro

Lightningllc;1340002 said:


> I heard that we might get 10 events in December. 15 in January 20 in February and 5 in march. A old guy I know does weather predictions for channel 7 and he said its gonna be possible record breaking winter. I guess all inclusives are gonna kill us again. God I hate condos.





TheXpress2002;1340050 said:


> Who in the hell are you calling old?


Well...I really don't know what to say about that other than my wife won't be happy.


----------



## terrapro

Anyone selling a 87-94 gm let me know, I have a plow ready to hook up just need the truck.


----------



## Sharpcut 1

terrapro;1340399 said:


> Anyone selling a 87-94 gm let me know, I have a plow ready to hook up just need the truck.


Good luck finding one the Frame isn't f*%^ed up on. I believe the framework on the plow side is the same from 88-98. Might open up the range of trucks a little more, as the 88-92 seemed to be the problem childs in the frame dept.


----------



## terrapro

Sharpcut 1;1340508 said:


> Good luck finding one the Frame isn't f*%^ed up on. I believe the framework on the plow side is the same from 88-98. Might open up the range of trucks a little more, as the 88-92 seemed to be the problem childs in the frame dept.


Its an old Boss V that is mounted behind the bumper. I am pretty sure these are illegal on trucks newer than '92-94' thats why I have to look for those years.


----------



## flykelley

Hi Guys
Looking to find a contractor for a site in Hamtrack. Its a building my brother boss owns, it needs plowing and salt. The downside is he doesn't pay for 60 days. If you have any interest send me a PM.

Thanks Mike


----------



## TGS Inc.

*Plowing in Monroe?*

Looking for a contractor in Monroe...Must be able to plow and salt. Thanks!


----------



## Lightningllc

Does anyone know of anyone that's has a mount for a Chevy c4500 boss plow mount and wiring. Got the v-blade but need mount and wiring


----------



## Superior L & L

Justin, my buddy had a boss poly on a 4500 and that thing was broke more than running. I think it was to much truck for the plow. Or maybe he just got a bad blade, just a little heads up


----------



## Outdoor Pros

TGS Inc.;1340871 said:


> Looking for a contractor in Monroe...Must be able to plow and salt. Thanks!


Sent you a PM with contact information. Thanks


----------



## Plowman52

hey guys i have 2 job located in birch run(1) and another in bridgeport (1) need a contractor for please send me a pm. they are seasonal jobs.


----------



## Plowman52

Stuffdeer;1340302 said:


> I'm going to be building one for my SHPE1500 Salt Dogg this week...will post pictures when it's done


for the shpe 1500 they make tanks that mount on the side flush with the salter..

also if you guys are interested pm me im selling my old liqued salt machine


----------



## bln

Plowman52, I sent you a pm


----------



## TheXpress2002

Lightningllc;1341160 said:


> Does anyone know of anyone that's has a mount for a Chevy c4500 boss plow mount and wiring. Got the v-blade but need mount and wiring


Call Stu's welding in Holland MI that is where I got my 10' Boss VBLADE 6 16392 84 59

No issues with it and the work was actually done right. Yeah its a little drive but well worth it.


----------



## Plow man Foster

TheXpress2002;1341577 said:


> Call Stu's welding in Holland MI that is where I got my 10' Boss VBLADE 6 16392 84 59
> 
> No issues with it and the work was actually done right. Yeah its a little drive but well worth it.


Im pretty sure if he has a kodiak it prob originally came from monroe truck in flint. They do the best installs on that truck...so i hear.
cost 1285$ all trucks...includes mount and wireing


----------



## TheXpress2002

Plow man Foster;1341584 said:


> Im pretty sure if he has a kodiak it prob originally came from monroe truck in flint. They do the best installs on that truck...so i hear.
> cost 1285$ all trucks...includes mount and wireing


I am only stating my experience on my truck. On the 4500 5500 6500 and 7500 are all custom cut mounts. BOSS provides extra material for these units to accommodate any adjustments, which then requires some labor intensive welding.


----------



## Plow man Foster

TheXpress2002;1341590 said:


> I am only stating my experience on my truck. On the 4500 5500 6500 and 7500 are all custom cut mounts. BOSS provides extra material for these units to accommodate any adjustments, which then requires some labor intensive welding.


Yeah i know i installed two of them in the past with assistance from a good friend who installs plows commercially.. For me it was a time consuming and tidious install alone but possible.

its Really worth the money considering how much labor goes has to go into it


----------



## Plowman52

bln;1341375 said:


> Plowman52, I sent you a pm


never got the pm


----------



## Moonlighter

Hey all quick question when sending out contracts do you usually send two copy's so each has an original or they make a copy and send back the original? Thanks, just landed my first lot and the contract has to go out in the morning.


----------



## bln

I sent another pm.


----------



## bln

Send 2 copies.


----------



## Moonlighter

cool thanks bin.


----------



## bln

No problem, I can't speak fr all of my clients but I make my clients do less work and they appreciate it. I send 2 copies and a envelope with the postage and addresses on it. I get my contract and checks much faster.


----------



## Moonlighter

I had the SASE all set to go, figured it would speed up the process lol.


----------



## bln

Good thinking


----------



## bln

I sent that email plowman52


----------



## Moonlighter

Still got a 425 low profile poly tank will trade for a gear box 8' ss vbox or $400 cash. Also lead came in for 2 lots one in Ferndale and one in Madison Heights same guy, too far south for me send me a pm.


----------



## alpha01

Already anxious!! Bring on the winter fun!!!!


----------



## Moonlighter

leads taken


----------



## Snowgeek

*Sub Contractor wanted*

Looking for reliable subcontractor in the Haggerty and 7 mile area, and in the 12 mile & Orchard lake area.

Please PM me for more details. Please include your list of available, manned equipment.


----------



## firelwn82

Thanks for the info guys. Sorry it took so long to get back with you. Another question what is the difference between well brine and salt brine??



Lightningllc;1338830 said:


> Depends if it is salt brine or well brine
> 
> Well brine holds good for time.
> 
> Salt brine will separate and will need to be agitated to get the levels back also if let open over the summer evaporation will effect the levels of chloride.
> 
> Just fyi
> 
> Also if stored inside it will make a difference than if it is stored outside.


----------



## Superior L & L

firelwn82;1342128 said:


> Thanks for the info guys. Sorry it took so long to get back with you. Another question what is the difference between well brine and salt brine??


Well brine is pumped out the ground, salt brine is made in a process of running water though salt, I think


----------



## caitlyncllc

firelwn82;1342128 said:


> Thanks for the info guys. Sorry it took so long to get back with you. Another question what is the difference between well brine and salt brine??


This guy seems to know what he is talking about. I have talked to him a couple times as I am also trying to figure out this liquid thing. Seems like he has a good product. Ask for Ed when you call. Here is the website.

http://www.thechlorideguy.com/index.php


----------



## terrapro

Superior L & L;1342307 said:


> Well brine is pumped out the ground, salt brine is made in a process of running water though salt, I think


That is what I was thinking. Well brine is probably dirtier with a varible salinity.


----------



## firelwn82

ah ok. I would be making my own. transfering from one tank to another.


----------



## Plow man Foster

Moonlighter;1341745 said:


> Hey all quick question when sending out contracts do you usually send two copy's so each has an original or they make a copy and send back the original? Thanks, just landed my first lot and the contract has to go out in the morning.


We do the same as stated above...
Year round we stamp the envelope And place the invoice in another envelope.
All the customers have to do is place a stamp on it and mail the check.

Also we dont send a copy of the contract. Seems like a waste of paper if you ask me. Yes if one of my customers requested a copy of it i would send one otherwise, That means they have a copier or dont care about it.

"im planning on laying some salt tomorrow afternoon!" Thumbs Up


----------



## TheXpress2002

Good evening all.

May I recommend all fall work be completed by Monday/Tuesday. Models are growing stronger and with higher confidence that weather will start to take a huge downward spiral beginning Wednesday. With a large buckle in the jet steam forthcoming issues may certainly arise.


----------



## A&LSiteService

Thanks Ryan, I needed that...


----------



## smoore45

TheXpress2002;1342708 said:


> Good evening all.
> 
> May I recommend all fall work be completed by Monday/Tuesday. Models are growing stronger and with higher confidence that weather will start to take a huge downward spiral beginning Wednesday. With a large buckle in the jet steam forthcoming issues may certainly arise.


So you're saying that these are the "Winds of Change" right now. Its ridiculous out there! Looks like there is lightning in the sky with all of the transformers blowing.


----------



## axl

TheXpress2002;1342708 said:


> Good evening all.
> 
> May I recommend all fall work be completed by Monday/Tuesday. Models are growing stronger and with higher confidence that weather will start to take a huge downward spiral beginning Wednesday. With a large buckle in the jet steam forthcoming issues may certainly arise.


Ryan, I don't remember passing through your intestines but......YOU'VE GOT TO BE SH!TTING ME!


----------



## terrapro

Well I am having another truck dropped off tomorrow afternoon and will hopefully be rigged up to go by next week so I am readyish...fingers crossed!


----------



## Lightningllc

I have a 10' pushbox for sale, H&H made it. 

$2000 will take it 48" tall 48" deep very heavy duty.

Hook up for a terex loader or same hook up. 

Also have a 8' & 10' v box salter $600 for both, they need work but did run 3 years ago.


----------



## mike thunder

Most of you guys start your contracts on the 15th, right?


----------



## mike thunder

*Safeguard*

I got a call from Safeguard Properties (foreclosures/REO) today offering no less then 100 properties in exchange for doing them for $32.50 each. They want 9 pictures of each property, all walks and porches shoveled and the driveway has to be done all the way to the garage. De-icer of your choice (no sand) must be applied to all after. You get 24 hrs after the storm to have all work completed and pictures uploaded to their site or you don't get paid. You can perform work once every 24 hrs as long as there is 3 in. or more of accumulation.
What do you guys think about that?


----------



## Superior L & L

mike thunder;1342820 said:


> I got a call from Safeguard Properties (foreclosures/REO) today offering no less then 100 properties in exchange for doing them for $32.50 each. They want 9 pictures of each property, all walks and porches shoveled and the driveway has to be done all the way to the garage. De-icer of your choice (no sand) must be applied to all after. You get 24 hrs after the storm to have all work completed and pictures uploaded to their site or you don't get paid. You can perform work once every 24 hrs as long as there is 3 in. or more of accumulation.
> What do you guys think about that?


Sounds like a paperwork nightmare !! With no time to submit it


----------



## mike thunder

I was thinking that as well. I was thinking I would have to assign someone solely to their account for paperwork alone to pull it off.


----------



## Tscape

mike thunder;1342820 said:


> I got a call from Safeguard Properties (foreclosures/REO) today offering no less then 100 properties in exchange for doing them for $32.50 each. They want 9 pictures of each property, all walks and porches shoveled and the driveway has to be done all the way to the garage. De-icer of your choice (no sand) must be applied to all after. You get 24 hrs after the storm to have all work completed and pictures uploaded to their site or you don't get paid. You can perform work once every 24 hrs as long as there is 3 in. or more of accumulation.
> What do you guys think about that?


Stupid is what I think it is.


----------



## Lightningllc

Unless you have a suckratary you cant keep up with paperwork, Your pictures will not be right so you will not get paid, They will give you 24 hours from the start of the storm, They will ask you to do property walk arounds while you are their, you will wait 60 -90 days to get paid if your paperwork is right and they will give you properties all over the fricken place!!!!!


Been their done that and wrote the book, F no way ever again!!!!


----------



## mike thunder

I appreciate the warning.


----------



## Stuffdeer

9 pictures of each house. That is 900 pictures a storm. In three days that is a possible 2700 pictures. 

Good luck!!!


----------



## caitlyncllc

mike thunder;1342820 said:


> I got a call from Safeguard Properties (foreclosures/REO) today offering no less then 100 properties in exchange for doing them for $32.50 each. They want 9 pictures of each property, all walks and porches shoveled and the driveway has to be done all the way to the garage. De-icer of your choice (no sand) must be applied to all after. You get 24 hrs after the storm to have all work completed and pictures uploaded to their site or you don't get paid. You can perform work once every 24 hrs as long as there is 3 in. or more of accumulation.
> What do you guys think about that?


I, too, have been there and done that. It sucks. It's a HUGE, and I mean HUGE waste of time. If the money comes, it's way late and thats only if the money comes. Those companies have made a living out of screwing contractors. Thats not the kind of screwing I like to get. I will stay home for mine!!Thumbs Up


----------



## mike thunder

3 before, 3 during and 3 after. If they are not right/don't show your work you don't get paid.


----------



## terrapro

mike thunder;1342858 said:


> 3 before, 3 during and 3 after. If they are not right/don't show your work you don't get paid.


No, don't think so.


----------



## Milwaukee

mike thunder;1342820 said:


> I got a call from Safeguard Properties (foreclosures/REO) today offering no less then 100 properties in exchange for doing them for $32.50 each. They want 9 pictures of each property, all walks and porches shoveled and the driveway has to be done all the way to the garage. De-icer of your choice (no sand) must be applied to all after. You get 24 hrs after the storm to have all work completed and pictures uploaded to their site or you don't get paid. You can perform work once every 24 hrs as long as there is 3 in. or more of accumulation.
> What do you guys think about that?


First I look this post. First come in my mind. RUN AWAY FROM THEM. Too much headache and times.

I believe they require camera with date/time on each images you take.


----------



## Lightningllc

The best is ams they pay $23 a Plow with 14 pictures and a property check. They offered me 275 repos I ran and laughed


----------



## bigjeeping

TheXpress2002;1342708 said:


> May I recommend all fall work be completed by Monday/Tuesday.


Hopefully we get enough snow to make up for the lost clean-up revenue!!! No way I'll be finished Mon/Tues. Maybe Dec 1st but not next week!


----------



## Plow man Foster

Stuffdeer;1342851 said:


> 9 pictures of each house. That is 900 pictures a storm. In three days that is a possible 2700 pictures.
> 
> Good luck!!!


Im no photographer but i do know thats alot of pics... I see a guy in waist deep snow trying to get 9 shots of a driveway/walkway.... what a waste!
Somebody will find it worthwhile though.


----------



## terrapro

bigjeeping;1342897 said:


> Hopefully we get enough snow to make up for the lost clean-up revenue!!! No way I'll be finished Mon/Tues. Maybe Dec 1st but not next week!


No kidding! As usual cleaning up frosty wet leaves...I need to charge more.

Forgot to add the loss of deer camp clause...everything is double price!


----------



## alpha01

My buddy got screwed for $25,000 working for forclosures. A big big lesson learned. Beware if you choose to dedicate your trucks and employees.


----------



## Moonlighter

TheXpress2002;1342708 said:


> Good evening all.
> 
> May I recommend all fall work be completed by Monday/Tuesday. Models are growing stronger and with higher confidence that weather will start to take a huge downward spiral beginning Wednesday. With a large buckle in the jet steam forthcoming issues may certainly arise.


Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## grassmaster06

Got screwed for 17,000 two years ago ,and broke a lot of cameras lol.


----------



## flykelley

mike thunder;1342820 said:


> I got a call from Safeguard Properties (foreclosures/REO) today offering no less then 100 properties in exchange for doing them for $32.50 each. They want 9 pictures of each property, all walks and porches shoveled and the driveway has to be done all the way to the garage. De-icer of your choice (no sand) must be applied to all after. You get 24 hrs after the storm to have all work completed and pictures uploaded to their site or you don't get paid. You can perform work once every 24 hrs as long as there is 3 in. or more of accumulation.
> What do you guys think about that?


Hi Mike
Safeguard isn't a bad company to work for. Yea its a lot of pictures to take and download so there is time on the computer after you are done plowing. I have always been paid by them with no issues. Took 30 days to get the first check then a check every week. The REO side is a bit more trouble than the P&P side of the company. They do try to keep your jobs in groups but there will be some house that aren't by any other jobs.

Mike


----------



## caitlyncllc

flykelley;1343081 said:


> Hi Mike
> Safeguard isn't a bad company to work for. Yea its a lot of pictures to take and download so there is time on the computer after you are done plowing. I have always been paid by them with no issues. Took 30 days to get the first check then a check every week. The REO side is a bit more trouble than the P&P side of the company. They do try to keep your jobs in groups but there will be some house that aren't by any other jobs.
> 
> Mike


For the record - Safeguard was not the company that I worked for. Every company runs its show different. But I had a very bad experience.


----------



## TGS Inc.

*Loaders needed downriver....*

I am in need of a wheel loader and/or a 4x4 backhoe....With or without pusher boxs.

The site(s) are in the downriver area.

Thanks,

Wayne


----------



## saltoftheearth

Snowing north of Lansing


----------



## caitlyncllc

Yep, snowed in Fenton a touch, also. Guess its time to get ready.


----------



## Metro Lawn

bigjeeping;1342897 said:


> Hopefully we get enough snow to make up for the lost clean-up revenue!!! No way I'll be finished Mon/Tues. Maybe Dec 1st but not next week!


I agree. Trees are still full of leaves over here. We haven't even started clean ups yet because the leaves are not down.


----------



## Lightningllc

We will be done with 67 commerical cleanups by monday, Then 20 resi cleanups.

Salters are on and plows are ready!!


----------



## TIMBOINDET.

any info on working for advantage landscaping in melvindale?


----------



## mike thunder

Flykelley,
How do the properties look when you get there? I could imagine that they are drove over fifty times by potential buyers and packed down. What do you charge them? I ask because I think it may be worth it if I could get $50 per property out of them.


----------



## flykelley

mike thunder;1343453 said:


> Flykelley,
> How do the properties look when you get there? I could imagine that they are drove over fifty times by potential buyers and packed down. What do you charge them? I ask because I think it may be worth it if I could get $50 per property out of them.


In my experience you will not get $50.00 out of them, as a rule they don't move on price. Have only done a few driveways for them and they weren't bad, I mostly just cut for them.

Mike


----------



## eatonpaving

*pro wings.....*

are the pro wings worth the money, and do they work.....


----------



## Stuffdeer

eatonpaving;1343493 said:


> are the pro wings worth the money, and do they work.....


They don't make you fly...I tried once off a curb, and got the same amount of air had I not had them.

Haha, just kidding, no idea, but I'm in a funny mood today


----------



## terrapro

eatonpaving;1343493 said:


> are the pro wings worth the money, and do they work.....


Yes, absolutely. I have them on a 1ton dump with Boss straight blade and they help alot. Runoff is lessened probably 75% and plus you get like 20" extra width. If you just pin the backing plate they can be put on and taken off in less than 20 seconds. If you know a good welder you can make them for under $50 easy.


----------



## eatonpaving

*salt dogg vbox*

i just bought one and now one was just listed on craigslist....one year old 
1000.00

http://detroit.craigslist.org/wyn/grd/2696039301.html


----------



## Lightningllc

Ya that is beyond hot. Some has sticky fingers.


----------



## eatonpaving

*ice*

just went to my shop and all the cars are covered with ice.......


----------



## eatonpaving

*could be*



Lightningllc;1343635 said:


> Ya that is beyond hot. Some has sticky fingers.


might be hot....who knows..thought i would pass it on


----------



## eatonpaving

*no salter*

he pissed someone off and they posted the add with his number....at least that the story i got.....


----------



## terrapro

eatonpaving;1343653 said:


> just went to my shop and all the cars are covered with ice.......


Yep same here, prolly going out in the AM just to check.


----------



## Lightningllc

Cole call me if u see ice.


----------



## terrapro

Lightningllc;1343714 said:


> Cole call me if u see ice.


Will do......


----------



## Moonlighter

Just got up there is a very small amount of ice on cars and salters but the roads and walks are DRY, here in Pontiac. I may run up to the store to get a better look.


----------



## Moonlighter

Parking lots and roadways are dry all around dixie and telegraph.


----------



## Luther

Looking for a plow truck or two to help service the Novi, Farmington, Livonia areas.

Please pm me if you are interested and available.


----------



## Stuffdeer

Gonna be a cold day for cleanups today...if I get my butt in gear, maybe I can finish by Wednesday next week.....

Anyone rethinking the first snow/salting event with the information Ryan posted a few days back? I'd love a few events in November to get everything rolling!


----------



## grassmaster06

I need at least 10 more days before snow ,the ground temps are still pretty good ,so if anything does come it won't last to long unless its big like on the east coast


----------



## Lightningllc

Snow on thanksgiving.


----------



## terrapro

Lightningllc;1345479 said:


> Snow on thanksgiving.


Yeah between the threat of snow on Wednesday and the amount of work that I still have to do it sounds like I am not going to deer camp this year. Bummer but atleast I got my big buck last year.


----------



## Stuffdeer

terrapro;1345542 said:


> Yeah between the threat of snow on Wednesday and the amount of work that I still have to do it sounds like I am not going to deer camp this year. Bummer but atleast I got my big buck last year.


Snow on Wednesday? Seriously?


----------



## Lightningllc

Accuweather says 1.4 in on 11-27. O boy


----------



## Stuffdeer

Lightningllc;1345603 said:


> Accuweather says 1.4 in on 11-27. O boy


Accuweather couldn't predict when they needed to take a dump today, let alone predict snow fall 2 weeks out! Haha


----------



## Lightningllc

Stuffdeer;1345611 said:


> Accuweather couldn't predict when they needed to take a dump today, let alone predict snow fall 2 weeks out! Haha


I hope you would be the only one to predict that!!!

Thanksgiving is the magic day for snow!!! I remember missing many dinners because we had to plow condo's and others.


----------



## Stuffdeer

Nooo, I didn't say when I needed too....when they need too. Lol.

I can't remember one storm in the past year, even two they predicted right...

Even rain this summer was bad.


----------



## terrapro

Anyone selling any V-boxes still? Electric under tailgate spreader for a dump would work also.


----------



## firelwn82

I just checked the weather channel page ad accu weather with nothing being said about snow in the near future. Especially these two days. It's amazing how weather guessers can be on two totally seperate pages. Good thing about that is people will be ready if they chaeck all 8 or 9 places... lol. I just look outside for the waether and wait for Express's reports.


----------



## Plow man Foster

Lol you guys are crazy! 
ACCUWEATHER says .8" of snow and .51 of precip
Lightning you cant just add those together and think it will be snow. 
In addition to that it says "Rain and snow becoming all rain" 
Rain is warmer than snow and tends to melt Snow in November. So most likely It will be a salt event, If the temps over night stay low. It all depends on the ground temps. 

As for Fall cleanups: It's just going to be a cold and potentially wet week! No biggy! Nothing to worry about. It's Fall and we're in Michigan Nothings changed!


----------



## Lightningllc

Foster let's not start this again. Accuweather has it posted 1.4 in snow I will post pic later.


----------



## Leisure Time LC

I only go by expressweather.. We will know 2 weeks before we get measureable snow


----------



## Matson Snow

I go By........If the Cows are laying Down in the Field, its gonna Snow...Its Always Right...Thumbs Up.........


----------



## Stuffdeer

If the cows are down, so are the deer, if the cows are up, better be hittin your stand up.


----------



## Leisure Time LC

I am headed up tomorrow. If it is brown it is down, going to take some aggression out on some poor deer. Going to have to live off the land if I dont get some money soon.


----------



## Stuffdeer

Leisure Time LC;1345810 said:


> I am headed up tomorrow. If it is brown it is down, going to take some aggression out on some poor deer. Going to have to live off the land if I dont get some money soon.


That bad? That's not good...and ya can't do any herd management by that saying! But it is fun... Lol

Bow? Or waiting until Tues?


----------



## Matson Snow

These are The Lion's we all know and Love.....For all of you that Drank the "Koolaide"..:laughing::laughing:....Rubes.....:laughing:


----------



## Outdoor Pros

Leisure Time LC;1345778 said:


> I only go by expressweather.. We will know 2 weeks before we get measureable snow


Scott:

I agree with you. Express weather is the only way to go!


----------



## Leisure Time LC

Stuffdeer;1345815 said:


> That bad? That's not good...and ya can't do any herd management by that saying! But it is fun... Lol
> 
> Bow? Or waiting until Tues?


dont know about everyone else, but payments have been super slow this year, almost to the point of going to a different busness or employment venture.


----------



## Lightningllc

Scott. You ready for the trip????


----------



## Leisure Time LC

Lightningllc;1345935 said:


> Scott. You ready for the trip????


I was ready a week ago...bring on the alcohol


----------



## terrapro

Lightningllc;1345935 said:


> Scott. You ready for the trip????





Leisure Time LC;1345949 said:


> I was ready a week ago...bring on the alcohol


You guys going to deer camp?


----------



## DJC

Leisure Time LC;1345810 said:


> I am headed up tomorrow. If it is brown it is down, going to take some aggression out on some poor deer. Going to have to live off the land if I dont get some money soon.


As I look out my window right now and there are 7 laying down on my lawn


----------



## DJC

Lightningllc;1345935 said:


> Scott. You ready for the trip????


Like to meet you guys, give me a call when you want to go out for supper.


----------



## Leisure Time LC

terrapro;1345965 said:


> You guys going to deer camp?


Yes we are Cole


----------



## Leisure Time LC

DJC;1345992 said:


> Like to meet you guys, give me a call when you want to go out for supper.


pm us your numberand we will


----------



## alpha01

Leisure Time LC;1345928 said:


> dont know about everyone else, but payments have been super slow this year, almost to the point of going to a different busness or employment venture.


My thoughts exactly!!!!! I've had ass draggers all year! What do you guys do and when do you say " time to knock on doors for my money" ? Late fees don't work great... Knocking on doors is almost a waste of time and awkward... Stopping service till we get paid is just losing possible revenue. What is a good way to tackle this friggin epedemic?


----------



## Plow man Foster

alpha01;1346091 said:


> My thoughts exactly!!!!! I've had ass draggers all year! What do you guys do and when do you say " time to knock on doors for my money" ? Late fees don't work great... Knocking on doors is almost a waste of time and awkward... Stopping service till we get paid is just losing possible revenue. What is a good way to tackle this friggin epedemic?


Awkward? Awkward in my eyes is going to the store and using a EBT card because customers wont pay! Luckily i havent gotten the opportunity to experience that yet but it is deff. in the back of my mind. I dont even care anymore. When we were cutting we would literally go up to the door on late payers and say "if i dont get a Check in 30 seconds your lawns not about to get cut."

And Small claims court is nice too.. 
Hey leisure Hows the "big merge" Going????


----------



## terrapro

Plow man Foster;1346110 said:


> Hey leisure Hows the "big merge" Going????


For some reason I sense some sarcasm, is it any of your business?


----------



## Plow man Foster

terrapro;1346137 said:


> For some reason I sense some sarcasm, is it any of your business?


No sarcasm was intended actually... 
I just figured they didnt care about privacy with the new business since they openly told the plowsite family about their merge. I apologize if i stepped on anyones toes. Disregard the question above if you feel it is not our business.


----------



## alternative

Leisure Time LC;1345810 said:


> I am headed up tomorrow. If it is brown it is down, going to take some aggression out on some poor deer. Going to have to live off the land if I dont get some money soon.


ME too, heading up Tues to Rose City..


----------



## bln

Luckily for me I was invited to hunt a spot 3 minutes from my house right here in south ylon.


----------



## BossPlow2010

alternative;1346340 said:


> ME too, heading up Tues to Rose City..


Mio is better :laughing:
Good luck though!


----------



## Tscape

I'm glad everybody has a chance to get away before the snow flies.


----------



## terrapro

Mike you seriously have a tie dye Turfscape shirt! That is great :laughing:


----------



## Luther

I LOVE the shirt!! Thumbs Up

Any chance I can get one for a successful referral?


----------



## Tscape

TCLA;1346401 said:


> I LOVE the shirt!! Thumbs Up
> 
> Any chance I can get one for a successful referral?


Absolutely! What size?


----------



## Luther

Tscape;1346402 said:


> Absolutely! What size?


You the man...:salute:

XXL...:waving:


----------



## TheXpress2002

Well I come bearing better news....


The cold snap that was forecasted looks to be short lived. We will still struggle at the end of the week here to reach 40 degrees in spots. The ridge wins out and builds back in allowing temps to moderate over weekend and into the holiday. 

Going back to my original forecast of the December 3rd - 6th timeframe


----------



## Plow man Foster

Tscape;1346392 said:


> I'm glad everybody has a chance to get away before the snow flies.


Where are/ were you?? Florida?? 
Water looks clear! Weather is deff. better than how it is here!


----------



## Tscape

Plow man Foster;1346623 said:


> Where are/ were you?? Florida??
> Water looks clear! Weather is deff. better than how it is here!


St. John U.S. Virgin Islands ussmileyflag


----------



## Plow man Foster

Tscape;1346733 said:


> St. John U.S. Virgin Islands ussmileyflag


Nice!
Better soak up that sun because im sure in 4 weeks we will be just about covered in snow if not earlier.


----------



## flykelley

TheXpress2002;1346602 said:


> Well I come bearing better news....
> 
> The cold snap that was forecasted looks to be short lived. We will still struggle at the end of the week here to reach 40 degrees in spots. The ridge wins out and builds back in allowing temps to moderate over weekend and into the holiday.
> 
> Going back to my original forecast of the December 3rd - 6th timeframe


I like this!


----------



## Lightningllc

DJC;1345992 said:


> Like to meet you guys, give me a call when you want to go out for supper.


Scott and I are at ponderosa in Clare. Getting ready for the big kill at masellis.


----------



## caitlyncllc

Lightningllc;1346838 said:


> Scott and I are at ponderosa in Clare. Getting ready for the big kill at masellis.


Make sure you spray yourself down with Lysol when you come out.


----------



## eatonpaving

*new baby delivered today.....*

last month a buddy left hi nice blue kenworth at my shop, it looks like the kenworth was messing around with my ram.....we had a nice baby blue ram 2500 with a fisher plow.....


----------



## DJC

Lightningllc;1346838 said:


> Scott and I are at ponderosa in Clare. Getting ready for the big kill at masellis.


You sure are not fussy on what you eat now are you...lol


----------



## caitlyncllc

Anybody put pro wings on a boss V? It says its not recommended.... just wondering if they work, or if I have to spend $500 more for the Boss wings.


----------



## procut

caitlyncllc;1347042 said:


> Anybody put pro wings on a boss V? It says its not recommended.... just wondering if they work, or if I have to spend $500 more for the Boss wings.


Not personally, but I don't see why you couldn't. It seems like I've seen pics on here of guys who have done it. Who tells you it's not reccommended? Boss? probably just trying to get you to buy their wings. I don't doubt that Boss wings have more carrying capacity than pro-wings, though.


----------



## caitlyncllc

procut;1347052 said:


> Not personally, but I don't see why you couldn't. It seems like I've seen pics on here of guys who have done it. Who tells you it's not reccommended? Boss? probably just trying to get you to buy their wings. I don't doubt that Boss wings have more carrying capacity than pro-wings, though.


Actually pro wings says it is not recommended on their website. I just like the $200 price tag much better than the $700 Price tag.


----------



## newhere

i have a old plow truck for sale if any one needs one. 97 dodge tons of new parts 8' western unimount needs a engine or a rod fixed $ 2,000


----------



## procut

caitlyncllc;1347063 said:


> Actually pro wings says it is not recommended on their website. I just like the $200 price tag much better than the $700 Price tag.


Hmmm idk, I remember seeing a guy somewhere around this site who had an older Boss 9'2" on a Dodge with pro-wings. Maybe try to find him.


----------



## eatonpaving

newhere;1347083 said:


> i have a old plow truck for sale if any one needs one. 97 dodge tons of new parts 8' western unimount needs a engine or a rod fixed $ 2,000


hows the body, any pics of the truck....everything worked before the rod let go......randy


----------



## newhere

the body is in pretty bad shape. Its not falling off but the fenders are rusted out and the bottom of the doors are bad. 

The truck ran GREAT before it died, it just had 200k miles and burned oil so you had to keep a eye on it. 

It has TONS of new parts, you name it and its new. I just put 600 dollar tires on it 50 miles ago, new (not a rebuilt) trans from dodge about 40k ago, every component on the engine is new, dropped about 2,400 on a all new front end. I can go on and on. This is all stuff done within the last 12 months. 

It needs a door latch and a engine out of a salvage truck and i know it will plow for years.


----------



## newhere

i will get you some pics.

one side of the plow board is a little "less curved" then the other because it jumped under a 20 ton excavator when it was feeling suicidal. Its not bad though at all, you probably wouldnt know if i didnt tell you. 

all new cartridges in the plow pump, new exhaust, new windsheild, new 4x4 actuator,


----------



## asps4u

caitlyncllc;1347063 said:


> Actually pro wings says it is not recommended on their website. I just like the $200 price tag much better than the $700 Price tag.


If you want a better price on the Boss wings, get a hold of Jim @ Equipment Specialists on this site. He'll ship the boss wings to you for under $600.


----------



## terrapro

caitlyncllc;1347042 said:


> Anybody put pro wings on a boss V? It says its not recommended.... just wondering if they work, or if I have to spend $500 more for the Boss wings.


Go with the pro wings, wings get soooo beat up so why spend a bunch of money on them. I see no reason why you cant run them on a V, its the same thing as a straight blade just cut in half and it pivots. The only thing is you do have to cut a hole in the moldboard and I don't think you have to for the Boss wings.


----------



## brookline

Picked up the cube van for the sidewalk crew and a new salt dogg 2 yarder for the new truck. A few little tweaks here and there and its go time!


----------



## Moonlighter

Nice you got yourself a rolling billboard too lol, congrats.


----------



## tkscrew

I've sold a few trucks at Great Lakes Exchange online auction and got good money for them, also bought alot! they are on the same platform as repocast but they are located in plymouth if you can't sell your truck it's an option.


----------



## tkscrew

Boss pro wings cost more but it's worth the extra money, I've used both options and it cost more in repair not going with boss


----------



## brookline

Moonlighter;1347432 said:


> Nice you got yourself a rolling billboard too lol, congrats.


Lol, absolutely. Probably wait until spring for the billboard though.


----------



## brookline

tkscrew;1347449 said:


> Boss pro wings cost more but it's worth the extra money, I've used both options and it cost more in repair not going with boss


I agree. All the research I did on them the BOSS wings are far better.


----------



## A&LSiteService

tkscrew;1347448 said:


> I've sold a few trucks at Great Lakes Exchange online auction and got good money for them, also bought alot! they are on the same platform as repocast but they are located in plymouth if you can't sell your truck it's an option.


TOM is that you?


----------



## Lightningllc

Not a good day. Hungover deer hunting. Well looks like we will be getting snow soon eh??? Lol what a night.


----------



## bln

Saw a 6 and an 8, no shot oppurtunity


----------



## DJC

Lightningllc;1347646 said:


> Not a good day. Hungover deer hunting. Well looks like we will be getting snow soon eh??? Lol what a night.


LOL, I almost went up there last night but I knew exactly what would have happened and I had to work today.:crying:


----------



## caitlyncllc

Looking for somebody that salts in Hartland at 23 and 59. PM me your number.


----------



## Luther

Is there anyone here that services residential brick paver driveways without using a steel cutting edge? I have a customer who has a larger circle and straight driveway in the West Bloomfield area that needs plowing/shoveling service.

Please let me know if anyone is interested and can cater to their request.


----------



## newhere

caitlyncllc;1349453 said:


> Looking for somebody that salts in Hartland at 23 and 59. PM me your number.


your only choice will be beauchamps, or mains or great deal if you go all the way to brighton.


----------



## Metro Lawn

newhere;1349543 said:


> your only choice will be beauchamps, or mains or great deal if you go all the way to brighton.


I think he is looking for a company to do salting, not looking to buy salt.


----------



## firelwn82

TCLA;1349519 said:


> Is there anyone here that services residential brick paver driveways without using a steel cutting edge? I have a customer who has a larger circle and straight driveway in the West Bloomfield area that needs plowing/shoveling service.
> 
> Please let me know if anyone is interested and can cater to their request.


I personally just leave the blade up a half an inch or so on brick pavers. I treat them just like I do gravel drives.


----------



## firelwn82

Metro, do you sell bulk liquid and if so how much per gallon?


----------



## Metro Lawn

firelwn82;1349582 said:


> Metro, do you sell bulk liquid and if so how much per gallon?


Depends on how much you are looking for. I sent you a PM.


----------



## caitlyncllc

I am looking for a company that has contracts that they will be salting around the M-59 US-23 area. I picked up a few commercials, and I don't have my salter ready yet. I might need somebody to cover them for me till I get my slow-moving and way-behind butt ready to go. PM me your number. Or call me. 
586-291-1236
Thanks


----------



## Lightningllc

caitlyncllc;1349652 said:


> I am looking for a company that has contracts that they will be salting around the M-59 US-23 area. I picked up a few commercials, and I don't have my salter ready yet. I might need somebody to cover them for me till I get my slow-moving and way-behind butt ready to go. PM me your number. Or call me.
> 586-291-1236
> Thanks


If it is a lot of salt I can send a 8yard salt truck up there


----------



## Do It All Do It Right

Anyone need someone with a wheel loader and 12' or 14' pusher?


----------



## terrapro

It is snowing pretty good here on and off. Ready but not really ready yet, I have salt ready to be loaded but ehh...it could wait another week.


----------



## Stuffdeer

terrapro;1349724 said:


> It is snowing pretty good here on and off. Ready but not really ready yet, I have salt ready to be loaded but ehh...it could wait another week.


You think we'll have to salt tonight?!


----------



## Matson Snow

Stuffdeer;1349739 said:


> You think we'll have to salt tonight?!


 No......


----------



## Milwaukee

Got back from Hubbard Lake. Saw company name Evergreen with F350 there hunt.

Who know everclear could burn your lip. Everything happened in party barn at Deer camp was too crazy.


F350 is down at Transmission shop, Total Transmission &gear if anyone heard them before.




Please give time and PULL TRANSMISSION COOLER out and clean it or replace them. Mine were 260oF and cooler were super clogged. 150 air psi it wasn't pop until we knock cooler it puke STUNK motor oil out with tons of shavings in.


----------



## Plowman52

anyone in the flint burton area need some extra work i may have some for you please send me a pm.


----------



## Leisure Time LC

Stuffdeer;1349739 said:


> You think we'll have to salt tonight?!


NO


----------



## thandrinos

If any one is considering subbing for evergreen exteriors keep in mind they didn't pay till end of June for last winter only after having to get a lawyer to Chase our money.


----------



## terrapro

Stuffdeer;1349739 said:


> You think we'll have to salt tonight?!


I might, judging by the radar you probably won't. I will be up to check it out no matter what.


----------



## Lightningllc

Ok winters here. O wait 50-60 this weekend. Mother nature make up your mind, I won't complain if it stays 55 all winter!!!!! I just can't get used to 30 degrees yet!


----------



## Plow man Foster

Stuffdeer;1349739 said:


> You think we'll have to salt tonight?!


Lmao If i started salting now i would probably be fired by the time the "REAL" snow came. 
Just checked the ground temps and they are still too high for any ice to form.


----------



## Stuffdeer

Plow man Foster;1349957 said:


> Lmao If i started salting now i would probably be fired by the time the "REAL" snow came.
> Just checked the ground temps and they are still too high for any ice to form.


There was ice in all the puddles in my neighborhood this morning...


----------



## Lightningllc

Ice is forming right now in the car wash. Had to turn floor heat on. We installed a sprinkler system today and the first inch was pretty tight it's starting to freeze now. Ground temps do not play factors when the air is as cold as it is. My surface temps this morning was 33 where I was at.


----------



## Plow man Foster

Stuffdeer;1349962 said:


> There was ice in all the puddles in my neighborhood this morning...


so.........


----------



## terrapro

Plow man Foster;1349957 said:


> Lmao If i started salting now i would probably be fired by the time the "REAL" snow came.
> Just checked the ground temps and they are still too high for any ice to form.


I have ice right now in my puddles and standing water. We wouldn't be treating snow we would be possibly treating icy areas. Such as handicap parking which tends to ALWAYS have a puddle right by their door!


----------



## terrapro

Plow man Foster;1349989 said:


> so.........


Sooo that means someone can slip and fall on the ice!


----------



## Lightningllc

Cole it all has to do with a word called credibility. Some people just don't understand snow plowing is one end of the business but snow/ice management is the other end of the business. We are not just watching snow flakes but when ice forms it needs to be treated no matter what the ground temps are or if their is snow.


----------



## Allor Outdoor

Hey Everyone,
I know its kinda late in the game, but I had a customer add a few more residentials to our list. (no, these are not bank owned houses!).

Anyone in the Livonia, Belleville, and Plymouth areas interested in adding resi's to your route please call or text me. 248-930-4526
Easy driveways to clear, and small walks to shovel....pay is decent.

Thanks,
Brian


----------



## DodgeBlizzard

Hey guys, hope I'm not intruding on your thread but the little woman and I are headed to Grand Rapids this weekend in preparation for the ebling plow being installed first thing Monday morning. I was hoping you guys could give me the 411 on the must sees of Grand Rapids or on the way sites. Neither of us have been to Michigan so we're excited for not only the new plow, but to see the area. We'll be coming from central Pa and leaving Saturday morning. She has her camera ready to go.


----------



## terrapro

DodgeBlizzard;1350110 said:


> Hey guys, hope I'm not intruding on your thread but the little woman and I are headed to Grand Rapids this weekend in preparation for the ebling plow being installed first thing Monday morning. I was hoping you guys could give me the 411 on the must sees of Grand Rapids or on the way sites. Neither of us have been to Michigan so we're excited for not only the new plow, but to see the area. We'll be coming from central Pa and leaving Saturday morning. She has her camera ready to go.


Well welcome to Michigan! I am sorry but I don't know to much about Grand Rapids but if you want to see the sights keep going until you hit THE LAKE...Lake Michigan, you can go north or south and all the towns and cities up and down your trip will be a jem. The only better lake in the world there is is Lake Superior.


----------



## bln

Dodge blizzard. Go to the BOB, (big old bar). There is a bar in that building for everyones taste. Congrats on the ebling, you will love it.


----------



## Lightningllc

DodgeBlizzard;1350110 said:


> Hey guys, hope I'm not intruding on your thread but the little woman and I are headed to Grand Rapids this weekend in preparation for the ebling plow being installed first thing Monday morning. I was hoping you guys could give me the 411 on the must sees of Grand Rapids or on the way sites. Neither of us have been to Michigan so we're excited for not only the new plow, but to see the area. We'll be coming from central Pa and leaving Saturday morning. She has her camera ready to go.


The lake shore is awesome. Meijer gardens is nice. Grand river has views, if you guys want to take in views go to holland. Silver lake sand dunes, pent water,ludington are all great. If you go to pentwater go to the brown bear and get the bear burger. !!!! Ludington has house of flavors that is awesome. We go there everytime we come in from fishing it is right across from the marina


----------



## Greenstar lawn

Lightningllc;1350133 said:


> The lake shore is awesome. Meijer gardens is nice. Grand river has views, if you guys want to take in views go to holland. Silver lake sand dunes, pent water,ludington are all great. If you go to pentwater go to the brown bear and get the bear burger. !!!! Ludington has house of flavors that is awesome. We go there everytime we come in from fishing it is right across from the marina


Ludington is awesome. The gf and I go to the state park there twice a year and always will go to house of flavors.They have awesome breakfast. Wish we had them on this side.


----------



## Metro Lawn

DodgeBlizzard;1350110 said:


> Hey guys, hope I'm not intruding on your thread but the little woman and I are headed to Grand Rapids this weekend in preparation for the ebling plow being installed first thing Monday morning. I was hoping you guys could give me the 411 on the must sees of Grand Rapids or on the way sites. Neither of us have been to Michigan so we're excited for not only the new plow, but to see the area. We'll be coming from central Pa and leaving Saturday morning. She has her camera ready to go.


With the weather as it is, I would suggest stopping in Dearborn, MI. The Henry Ford Museum and Greenfield Village are must sees if you are from out of town. There are literally 100s of historic things to see in the museum and the village is full of historic buildings that Henry Ford had shipped and rebuilt here.

The Henry Ford, a National Historic Landmark, (also known as the Henry Ford Museum and Greenfield Village, and more formally as the Edison Institute), in the Metro Detroit suburb of Dearborn, Michigan, USA, is a large indoor and outdoor history museum complex. Named for its founder, the noted automobile industrialist Henry Ford, and based on his desire to preserve items of historical significance and portray the Industrial Revolution, the property houses a vast array of famous homes, machinery, exhibits, and Americana. The collection contains many rare exhibits including John F. Kennedy's presidential limousine, Abraham Lincoln's chair from Ford's Theatre, Thomas Edison's laboratory, the Wright Brothers' bicycle shop, and the Rosa Parks bus.


----------



## DodgeBlizzard

You guys are making me want to leave for Michigan Friday night. Hope we can find these places.


----------



## bln

Michigan is a beautiful place with a lot to do in and out doors.


----------



## flykelley

Do It All Do It Right;1349689 said:


> Anyone need someone with a wheel loader and 12' or 14' pusher?


Yes Matt at Your Way Property Service's called me last night looking for one. His number is 248-676-8508

Mike


----------



## Luther

DodgeBlizzard;1350110 said:


> I was hoping you guys could give me the 411 on the must sees ......... She has her camera ready to go.


Pay a little visit to Hitsville USA on West Grand Blvd. It's where all the great Motown hits were created and recorded.

I'll also second spending time at The Henry Ford Museum. It's a must see....

Get yourself some Red Wings gear while your here too.


----------



## Stuffdeer

Anyone still have their compressor out in the downriver area? I have a customer who has been in and out of the hospital that forgot about the sprinkler system. I turned off the water about 2 weeks ago, but still need to get it blown out.


----------



## eatonpaving

*plow truck*

who's got a plow truck for sale....


----------



## alpha01

Looking for multiple pallets of rock salt and dragon melt or any other kind of magnesium chloride. Anybody know of any good deals?


----------



## Superior L & L

I think the lower end pink stuff of Tcla's would be a better value and better product than dragon melt


----------



## alpha01

Another question... Anybody know of any courses for small engine repair? I'm sick of paying top dollar for repairs and sick of being oblivious when something goes wrong with my machines.


----------



## alpha01

Superior L & L;1350754 said:


> I think the lower end pink stuff of Tcla's would be a better value and better product than dragon melt


 Does the pink stuff have sodium chloride?... Or enough to harm concrete?


----------



## Lightningllc

I can't remember over width permits for 10 foot blades. Where do I go state of Michigan or secretary of state or county.


----------



## Luther

All blended products have sodium. By comparison the pink does have less...with more of the good stuff.

Anything will harm crappy concrete.

Thanks Paul! Hope all is well sir!


----------



## Luther

Lightningllc;1350771 said:


> I can't remember over width permits for 10 foot blades. Where do I go state of Michigan or secretary of state or county.


You get your cab cards at the county buildings. You'll need one for each county you roll in.


----------



## Lightningllc

Metro John. Rockies has good food. Eh!!


----------



## Lightningllc

Jim. Is it per truck or per company


----------



## eatonpaving

TCLA;1350777 said:


> You get your cab cards at the county buildings. You'll need one for each county you roll in.


so if the blade is 10' you need a permit.....i was looking at a 5 yard with a 10' blade.


----------



## newhere

its per truck per county. 

3 trucks over width running in three counties means 6 cab cards total. If i remember right they are 100 or 150 

ridiculous if you ask me.


----------



## Milwaukee

Lightningllc;1350771 said:


> I can't remember over width permits for 10 foot blades. Where do I go state of Michigan or secretary of state or county.


I think I remember see post say Permit is $125 and worst part it for each cities you go. You can't just buy 1 permit and go to different cities.


----------



## Plow man Foster

eatonpaving;1350793 said:


> so if the blade is 10' you need a permit.....i was looking at a 5 yard with a 10' blade.


Put a Boss V on it and you wont have to get a permit. Just Ride in V when you're on the road. ALSO i would call Orion Depot. They were at the MGIA show the year before last, Had their truck there with a 10' Boss straight blade. Not sure if they have a permit or not but i would ask them.


----------



## Lightningllc

A 10' v in the v form measures out to 107", 102" is as wide as you can be with out a cab card, that's the problem 9'2" measures at 97"


----------



## Lightningllc

Well looks like I'm gonna have a small fortune this year I have to buy 5 cab cards for 3 counties. $1500 wow!!!


----------



## Plow man Foster

Oh maybe thats what im thinking about... 
But honestly I dont think anyone would Mess with you if you are doing everything else right, a Lane is 12ft wide so You just gotta be an it at all times. (or when cars are on either side of you) 
There are many guys out there with 10' Boss V's who prob. dont have those cards.
With the plow being on only for the winter i prob. wouldnt even get one. But then again i've never been stopped by DOT so...idk


----------



## Leisure Time LC

Lightningllc;1350830 said:


> Well looks like I'm gonna have a small fortune this year I have to buy 5 cab cards for 3 counties. $1500 wow!!!


Still cheaper than buying new plows


----------



## newhere

or you could roll the dice.......


----------



## BossPlow2010

Plow man Foster;1350835 said:


> Oh maybe thats what im thinking about...
> But honestly I dont think anyone would Mess with you if you are doing everything else right, a Lane is 12ft wide so You just gotta be an it at all times. (or when cars are on either side of you)
> There are many guys out there with 10' Boss V's who prob. dont have those cards.
> With the plow being on only for the winter i prob. wouldnt even get one. But then again i've never been stopped by DOT so...idk


Not all lanes are 12' wide, a lot are only ten, and some are only 8 (very few are 8)


----------



## mike thunder

*Dodge's Michigan trip.*

If she's a picture taker then stop in Ann Arbor and get some pictures of Michigan Stadium. Stop by Milange for lunch downtown. Get on 94 and head towards Detroit where you'll find the World's Fair ferris wheel converted to a giant tire perched on the side of the highway, it's worth a picture. Get off at Michigan Ave and head toward Downtown, it's a great view off the city skyline. Make a right on Livernois and take it to Vernor, then make a left, which will put you on the main drag of Mexicantown. Mexicantown is the largest hispanic community in the Midwest. There's great art and food there. Take a left onto Grand Blvd. off of Vernor and take it back to Michigan Ave. Go right on Michigan Ave. towards Roosevelt Park and get some pictures of what used to be the largest train station in the world. Stay going the same direction down Mich Ave. and you'll come to the site of the old Tiger Stadium on the left. It's worth glancing at. The same neighborhood is also known as Corktown. There's some superbly restored historic house in the neighborhood. Take a left on Trumbull and head towards Woodbridge historic district at the corner of Trumbull and Grand River. You'll pass Motor City Casino on the right. There's some really nice french architecture in Woodbridge mixed in with some french-gothic. The church on the corner of Trumbull and Grand River is great, there's gargoyle heads all over it. Turn right on Warren East and head toward Mack. You'll pass through Wayne State University campus and by the Detroit Science Center, African American History Museum and The Detroit Art Center. Once you get to Mack make a left and head toward Heidelburg St. and the Heidelburg Project, some of the craziest art you'll ever see. You'll want to turn right on Ellery off of Mack and take it to the corner of Ellery and Heidelburg. When you're done go back to Mack and make a left. Take it to Gratiot and turn left again. Take Gratiot all the way to downtown Detroit and check it out, there's quite a bit there to see. If you want more driving routes let me know, i'd be glad to help.


----------



## cuttingedge13

alpha01;1350755 said:


> Another question... Anybody know of any courses for small engine repair? I'm sick of paying top dollar for repairs and sick of being oblivious when something goes wrong with my machines.


Get on the internet and download the repair manual. You only learn by tearing it apart. You may screw somethings up and cost you more in parts, but you learn your machine real fast. $.50 first lesson fuel, spark, and compression.


----------



## Plow man Foster

BossPlow2010;1350845 said:


> Not all lanes are 12' wide, a lot are only ten, and some are only 8 (very few are 8)


Minimum Interstates/ Highways are though.(<<<LAW) But im pretty sure 12' is the new standard.

Because cars are *ON AVERAGE* 6-8' wide Now-a-days.

dont forget the plow markers!


----------



## magnatrac

This whole permit thing is why the expanding plows are getting popular. I saw a gm 6500 last winter with a blizzard 8611 power plow It looked huge and it was closed down to the 102" width. Some counties are enforcing 96" on their roads not the 102" that highways have. Just another way to generate revenue


----------



## Matson Snow

magnatrac;1350873 said:


> This whole permit thing is why the expanding plows are getting popular. I saw a gm 6500 last winter with a blizzard 8611 power plow It looked huge and it was closed down to the 102" width. Some counties are enforcing 96" on their roads not the 102" that highways have. Just another way to generate revenue


Oakland County is really enforcing the 96" Law.......


----------



## Matson Snow

Plow man Foster;1350863 said:


> Minimum Interstates/ Highways are though.(<<<LAW) But im pretty sure 12' is the new standard.
> 
> Because cars are *ON AVERAGE* 6-8' wide Now-a-days.
> 
> dont forget the plow markers!


12' is the "New" standard for What????....That little picture of the Truck you have in your avatar.....The Oakland County Weighmaster sees that going down the Road...Your getting a Ticket...Go drive it to Angelo's in Wixom and you will see what im Talking about....


----------



## Stuffdeer

So a 9'2" Vxt with wings....is over 102 in V? Damn....there goes my wing idea


----------



## Plow man Foster

Matson Snow;1350893 said:


> 12' is the "New" standard for What????....That little picture of the Truck you have in your avatar.....The Oakland County Weighmaster sees that going down the Road...Your getting a Ticket...Go drive it to Angelo's in Wixom and you will see what im Talking about....


Pretty sure 12' is the new standard for lanes.. Read a couple articles online that say that also. 
:laughing::laughing: Lmaoooo im not driving by angelos! People Not even from this part of MI know that weighmaster sits outside of there!


----------



## Lightningllc

Never had a problem at Angelo's only novi cops. The guys that get pulled over are the guys spilling all over the road. Huh maybe that's the problem.


----------



## TheXpress2002

Lightningllc;1350943 said:


> Never had a problem at Angelo's only novi cops. The guys that get pulled over are the guys spilling all over the road. Huh maybe that's the problem.


Good ol Avant, not that I would know anything about being pulled over in Novi.


----------



## Lightningllc

NOvi will pull you over if your sunglasses are too dark, if you have mud on your truck, if your mudflaps are to high and If you look at a novi cop your getting a ticket. Ryan ya know


----------



## cuttingedge13

I'm gonna spear his driver side door with the v blade before I pull over! It's time they learn if they are going to take food out of my kids mouth I'm gonna not going down with a fight. I may be dating myself but "f#ck the police". I've done s#it way more illegal than just trying to make a living! Sean take it down!


----------



## BossPlow2010

cuttingedge13;1351052 said:


> I'm gonna spear his driver side door with the v blade before I pull over! It's time they learn if they are going to take food out of my kids mouth I'm gonna not going down with a fight. I may be dating myself but "f#ck the police". I've done s#it way more illegal than just trying to make a living! Sean take it down!


You honestly need to relax there! A threat does not look good in front of a judge. How are they taking food out of your kids mouth? Because they do their job by protecting and serving, and ramming your vee blade into their patrol car, so if you kill someone, your kids will hav much more to worry about than the food in their mouth. If you get pulled over, you can fight a ticket but you better pray the judge or median doesn't read this!
Even if this post got deleted, it can still be read!


----------



## eatonpaving

cuttingedge13;1351052 said:


> I'm gonna spear his driver side door with the v blade before I pull over! It's time they learn if they are going to take food out of my kids mouth I'm gonna not going down with a fight. I may be dating myself but "f#ck the police". I've done s#it way more illegal than just trying to make a living! Sean take it down!


thats gonna suck....looking at them gray walls and steel bars.


----------



## Superior L & L

Matson Snow;1350893 said:


> 12' is the "New" standard for What????....That little picture of the Truck you have in your avatar.....The Oakland County Weighmaster sees that going down the Road...Your getting a Ticket...Go drive it to Angelo's in Wixom and you will see what im Talking about....


Lol, two seasons back I got pulled over just as I drove past Angelo's. Got a over width ticket and told to head right to our shop. So I got the hell out of Oakland county !


----------



## cuttingedge13

You want to treat me like an outlaw I'm gonna act like one. This country is in for a rude awaking, sorry if I just got popped for $2,200.00 in tickets in Farminton for sucking up leaves. We're being targeted for no reason! Bring your check book and shut up or stand up and fight


----------



## NewImgLwn&Lndsc

cuttingedge13;1351074 said:


> You want to treat me like an outlaw I'm gonna act like one. This country is in for a rude awaking, sorry if I just got popped for $2,200.00 in tickets in Farminton for sucking up leaves. We're being targeted for no reason! Bring your check book and shut up or stand up and fight


Wow, what did they get you for?


----------



## esshakim

cuttingedge13;1351074 said:


> You want to treat me like an outlaw I'm gonna act like one. This country is in for a rude awaking, sorry if I just got popped for $2,200.00 in tickets in Farminton for sucking up leaves. We're being targeted for no reason! Bring your check book and shut up or stand up and fight


They ticketed you for sucking up leaves? Are you serious ? That crazy


----------



## BossPlow2010

cuttingedge13;1351074 said:


> You want to treat me like an outlaw I'm gonna act like one. This country is in for a rude awaking, sorry if I just got popped for $2,200.00 in tickets in Farminton for sucking up leaves. We're being targeted for no reason! Bring your check book and shut up or stand up and fight


Rather vague post, so I'll comment on just what you said, you stated you've received about 2k worth of tickets for picking up leaves, that's awesome! In your original post, you were threatening a peace officer, now you're complaining about citations. You must have been doing something illegal more than once, because 2nd offense is far worse than 1st. Here's my take on it; you are telling this forum a very vague summary of what happened. That's only one side of the story (not even one side, more like a a point on a line of a side.


----------



## Stuffdeer

Double post


----------



## Stuffdeer

cuttingedge13;1351074 said:


> You want to treat me like an outlaw I'm gonna act like one. This country is in for a rude awaking, sorry if I just got popped for $2,200.00 in tickets in Farminton for sucking up leaves. We're being targeted for no reason! Bring your check book and shut up or stand up and fight


An officer was telling me about this...he told me they were writing you for stuff that wasn't even a law or rule...

Definitely fight that. I couldn't believe what he was telling me. Then when he went to court to talk to someone about it, they went out in the parking lot, and were writing even more tickets that were not laws.


----------



## cuttingedge13

NewImgLwn&Lndsc;1351077 said:


> Wow, what did they get you for?


The wire that feeds the marker lights on the stake bed failed due to corrosion, its a salt truck during the winter. He wrote me a citation for each light that was not operational and for no proof of insurance even though the driver found it in the glove box during the stop. 10 citations in all $220 a piece. I'm sure they will drop some of the tickets but no doubt it will cost me at least $660.00 or if they read this thread I will be lead into jail and cained.


----------



## terrapro

cuttingedge13;1351175 said:


> The wire that feeds the marker lights on the stake bed failed due to corrosion, its a salt truck during the winter. He wrote me a citation for each light that was not operational and for no proof of insurance even though the driver found it in the glove box during the stop. 10 citations in all $220 a piece. I'm sure they will drop some of the tickets but no doubt it will cost me at least $660.00 or if they read this thread *I will be lead into jail and cained*.


That should be Herman Cain's Presidential slogan :laughing:


----------



## newhere

well im not fighting you on this and i do agree to a point.... but its your own darn fault, those lights havnt been working for weeks if not months and you had plenty of time to fix them. What happens when your side lights are out and some 16 year old girl slams into the side of your truck as you make a turn? it was dark and she couldnt see you because your lights were out. She dies because you didnt want to take 15 minutes out of your work day to fix it.

Stuff like that happens every single day.

My clearance lights on the right side of my trariler were out for about a month and every time we worked to dusk i had a panic attack driving home. I knew i was wrong, i knew i was breaking the law, i knew it was dangerous, i knew i needed to fix it.


----------



## Matson Snow

newhere;1351303 said:


> well im not fighting you on this and i do agree to a point.... but its your own darn fault, those lights havnt been working for weeks if not months and you had plenty of time to fix them. What happens when your side lights are out and some 16 year old girl slams into the side of your truck as you make a turn? it was dark and she couldnt see you because your lights were out. She dies because you didnt want to take 15 minutes out of your work day to fix it.
> 
> Stuff like that happens every single day.
> 
> My clearance lights on the right side of my trariler were out for about a month and every time we worked to dusk i had a panic attack driving home. I knew i was wrong, i knew i was breaking the law, i knew it was dangerous, i knew i needed to fix it.


I agree with you a 100%.....Its the small things that add up to a Big Tragedy...

The weighmaster pulls you over for a reason....Marker lights out, No DOT, Crappy Looking Dirty Old Truck...Something catches their eye...

If you run Clean Well Maintained Equipment down the road you will have little to worry about unless you are doing something Stupid....


----------



## Luther

Looking to buy 2 cord of firewood to be delivered to the Farmington area if anyone has some.


----------



## Tscape

It's almost over


----------



## Matson Snow

Mine was over a couple of weeks ago.......:realmad:


----------



## Matson Snow

TCLA;1351373 said:


> Looking to buy 2 cord of firewood to be delivered to the Farmington area if anyone has some.


I think Angelo's sells Firewood......:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## 4starlawns

I have a 99 dodge 3500 I need a cab side mount for a meyer md 2 you can call me at (810)240-7318


----------



## Plow man Foster

TCLA;1351373 said:


> Looking to buy 2 cord of firewood to be delivered to the Farmington area if anyone has some.


Saw one of troy's trucks at the market about an hour ago...

Anyone ever seen that one wood yard on maple, right across from Dwyer and Son commerce??? They always seem closed when i drive by yet supposedly sell wood.... There is a TON of it back there!


----------



## Lightningllc

Jim get ahold of me. I have connections to firewood.


----------



## VIPHGM

Well that was fun..... Just coming out of hibernation for the season and just read though 6 months of missed blogging..... Sounds like Everyone is ready for the snow season....


----------



## Tscape

Matson Snow;1351449 said:


> Mine was over a couple of weeks ago.......:realmad:


Where is that?


----------



## Tscape

Earworm:

http://www.beachbarstjohn.com/


----------



## Lightningllc

I wish I could go on vacation in march, Too bad my wife will be giving birth during the busy / vacation time. Ugh number 4 oops


----------



## terrapro

Lightningllc;1351670 said:


> I wish I could go on vacation in march, Too bad my wife will be giving birth during the busy / vacation time. Ugh number 4 oops


LOL...congrats Justin! Boy or girl? 4 is a good number, I wouldn't mind like 8 or 10 like back in the good ole days.


----------



## magnatrac

Lightningllc;1351670 said:


> I wish I could go on vacation in march, Too bad my wife will be giving birth during the busy / vacation time. Ugh number 4 oops


Congrats ! My second will be here in may ,no vacations here either.


----------



## Lightningllc

Cole, Wifes 23 weeks prego, it is a boy and it is gonna be a fun winter trapped in a house with kids and prego wife. 

I hope winter turns out good now, We lost alot all inclusive seasonals and picked up 13 per app jobs, So now let the games begin I have to feed all these munchkins and a pregnant wife!!!!


----------



## eatonpaving

*plow truck*

if you guys see a plow truck sitting for sale let me know....need one more truck......thanks.


----------



## Milwaukee

Saw this on over website.

Thought it nice condition. I would bought it. Not joke it look decent but price need lower in my opinion. 
1999 Chevy 2500 ext cab with plow

http://www.greatlakes4x4.com/showthread.php?t=223999


----------



## bln

My wife is 11 weeks prego with our first. I'm so excited.


----------



## alpha01

Our first is 9 weeks old. It's the greatest blessing. Such a different world being a father and wouldnt trade it for the world. 
Bln... Congrats on #1
Lightning... Congrats on #4


----------



## Leisure Time LC

Lightningllc;1351700 said:


> Cole, Wifes 23 weeks prego, it is a boy and it is gonna be a fun winter trapped in a house with kids and prego wife.
> 
> I hope winter turns out good now, We lost alot all inclusive seasonals and picked up 13 per app jobs, So now let the games begin I have to feed all these munchkins and a pregnant wife!!!!


I think you have 2 more mouths to feed there that you forgot to mention....


----------



## Sharpcut 1

Congrats All!!! After trying for 10 years, we have an 11 month old, and found out Monday my wife is pregnant with QUADS. Yea 4, go figure She has a blood disorder, though, so I have no idea of the outcome!! Neither do the docs.


----------



## Moonlighter

Wow I gotta make sure my wife doesn't drink the local tap water LOL, Congrats to all those having and expecting kids. Sharpcut 1 hope everything goes very well and all are healthy. Mine is 25 and about to graduate college WOOHOO.


----------



## bln

Thanks alpha1, congrats sharpcut. I hope everyting works out andyour kids are healthy.


----------



## Leisure Time LC

congrats to all the expecting parents out there. There is no better feeling than coming home after a long days work and a child running to ther door to meet you and give you a big hug and say they love you. We have 4 children that we adopted from foster care and it gets hectic at times especially with one bathroom. But in the end it is all worth it.


----------



## Lightningllc

Thanks guys, Sharpcut1 if I can give you any advise go to u of m high risk they have been great!!!! Do not go to Beaumont, I have a child that has cyrebel palsy from them not taking high risk with my wife carrying twins. I really only have 2 living kids because one passed away after they didn't take the right steps to save him. 

U of m checks my wife out weekly and they do ultrasounds to make sure everything looks good, She could see dr. Chames or dr vandamen. 

We know people that has triplets and quads, It wasn't a easy journey for them and they both delivered around 30-32 weeks and had nicu time, Call me if you need any help we know alot of people after our journey and if we can help in any way just ask!!!


----------



## Lightningllc

Leisure Time LC;1351994 said:


> I think you have 2 more mouths to feed there that you forgot to mention....


Scott you mean 1 more he helps take care of my son so I can work, It's tough but it works!!! I just need a good nite away from all of them though!!!:crying:


----------



## bln

Justin, sory for your loss. Congrats on your wife being prego with #4.


----------



## Leisure Time LC

Lightningllc;1352079 said:


> Scott you mean 1 more he helps take care of my son so I can work, It's tough but it works!!! I just need a good nite away from all of them though!!!:crying:


I did not mean that in a bad way, your father-in-law is a great person for tending to Jonathon and his needs and allowing you to make a living to support your family


----------



## Lightningllc

Leisure Time LC;1352091 said:


> I did not mean that in a bad way, your father-in-law is a great person for tending to Jonathon and his needs and allowing you to make a living to support your family


Selling the house to move into a bigger house need 5 bedrooms now.


----------



## Lightningllc

Anybody looking for a house I am putting it on the market in the spring but if anyone is looking to buy, 3 bedrooms 2.5 bath, 2400 sqft plus the walkout basement that is 1400 sqft, pool,sauna, game room, 2 acres in the woods house, can't see the neighbors or street, open 80 acre field across street, located by us23 and m36.


----------



## Metro Lawn

Sharpcut 1;1352013 said:


> Congrats All!!! After trying for 10 years, we have an 11 month old, and found out Monday my wife is pregnant with QUADS. Yea 4, go figure She has a blood disorder, though, so I have no idea of the outcome!! Neither do the docs.


Wow John, you are gonna have your hands full. See you on Monday.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Hi Guys,

I am meeting someone to pick up some new plows on skids in Ann Arbor late Tuesday night. Does anyone want to make $100 to take the skids off of his trailer, and load them on mine? I just need someone with a skid steer or forklift.

Thanks,

Jon


----------



## Lightningllc

I'm in south Lyon 20 min north. We could helP you at our yard.


----------



## TheXpress2002

Starting to keep an early eye on the 29th. More details to follow.


----------



## TheXpress2002

Well since we are all sharing and telling. The wife and I are also expecting. She is 10 weeks along, due early June.


----------



## Lightningllc

Ryan congrats again!!!


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Thanks for the offer lightning! Sorry we will be by to late.

Is anyone else around Ann Arbor? Between 6pm and 10 pm? Thanks!!!


----------



## magnatrac

All these new kids on the way sounds like everyone had a good summer :laughing: Now lets hope for a good winter 

,shaun


----------



## Frankland

Since we are all sharing wife and I are 20 weeks along! Due beginning of April! Baby #2


----------



## axl

Pristine, by any chance are these plows coming from MW enterprise?


----------



## Superior L & L

Well I got my nuts chopped after our second so my wife is expecting she has some talking to do !!!


----------



## caitlyncllc

Superior L & L;1352638 said:


> Well I got my nuts chopped after our second so my wife is expecting she has some talking to do !!!


:laughing:
I have 1, my wife has 2, that makes 3 (i'm good at math), we are done. Love kids, but all I have to say when she asks is NO! But we can practice...Thumbs Up


----------



## terrapro

Holy smokes did they put something in the water in Michigan! LOL, everyone is having babies! Congrats to everyone!


----------



## magnatrac

terrapro;1352660 said:


> Holy smokes did they put something in the water in Michigan! LOL, everyone is having babies! Congrats to everyone!


I think it was in the miller lite , well it my case atleast :laughing:


----------



## firelwn82

Congrats to all the baby makers out there. We had a mis carriage at 8 weeks back in September. Was super bummed. Would have been our first. Its a family curse on her side. The first is so far 100% mis carriage. Were practicing though. Thumbs Up


----------



## Allor Outdoor

Damn, I can't believe all the babies. May 10 is my wife's due date....our first.


----------



## Plow man Foster

Dont mean to interrupt all this baby talk, but if anyone has a running 2 stage snowblower for sale let me know. Gotta buddy looking for one! 

Carry on!


----------



## flykelley

Matson Snow;1351308 said:


> I agree with you a 100%.....Its the small things that add up to a Big Tragedy...
> 
> The weighmaster pulls you over for a reason....Marker lights out, No DOT, Crappy Looking Dirty Old Truck...Something catches their eye...
> 
> If you run Clean Well Maintained Equipment down the road you will have little to worry about unless you are doing something Stupid....


This is spot on, drive decent looking trucks and trailers and for the most part unless you have something just plain dumb they don't give you much of a second look.

Mike


----------



## alternative

Superior L & L;1352638 said:


> Well I got my nuts chopped after our second so my wife is expecting she has some talking to do !!!


HAHA--- im still procrastinating on getting the procedure done-- we have 2 as well and have to get snipped ASAP-- it gets nerve racking when shes late one month..lol

We too had a loss about 8 yrs ago- we were at 25 weeks and miscarried...The worst day of our lifes. Especially being our first and did everything right...healthy, monitored at "high risk;" but I would def advise anyone against DMC in Detroit (Hutzel Hospital) - i think they overlooked some things that could have been caught at like12 weeks...but we got over that sadness stage and ended up with a girl in 06 and a boy in 09- NOW were done...(at least as soon as i get my nuts neutered.<>

Congrats to all the new upcoming dads... hope all goes well.
Sharpcut-JOHN,,,hope your wife is ok..Take care


----------



## Luther

Wow! Lot's of new baby's on the way for quite a few here. Congratulations to all of you! 

The next baby in my life better be a grandchild. :laughing:

I'll call you later on Justin about the firewood. Thanks man.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Hi guys, sorry to bug, but I am still trying to find someone that could swap our plows off one trailer, onto another. Skid or Forklift will do, anywhere within 30 mins of Ann Arbor.

Thanks!

Jon


----------



## TheXpress2002

Pristine PM ltd;1353007 said:


> Hi guys, sorry to bug, but I am still trying to find someone that could swap our plows off one trailer, onto another. Skid or Forklift will do, anywhere within 30 mins of Ann Arbor.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Jon


..........PM sent


----------



## TheXpress2002

On a weather note this morning. The 29th is looking more and more promising. Models are coming together with a system cutting up west of the Appalachians with an ample amount of moisture. Although still early this looks to be the first of 3 systems to effect our area the first week of December.


----------



## P&M Landscaping

TheXpress2002;1353021 said:


> On a weather note this morning. The 29th is looking more and more promising. Models are coming together with a system cutting up west of the Appalachians with an ample amount of moisture. Although still early this looks to be the first of 3 systems to effect our area the first week of December.


If plowsite had a "like" button, this would for sure be a "like" payup


----------



## Tango

TheXpress2002;1353021 said:


> On a weather note this morning. The 29th is looking more and more promising. Models are coming together with a system cutting up west of the Appalachians with an ample amount of moisture. Although still early this looks to be the first of 3 systems to effect our area the first week of December.


Good News. hope my new plow gets here soon.


----------



## firelwn82

This news is good. Not only am I going stir crazy already my wallet is getting lighter and I don't like that.


----------



## terrapro

firelwn82;1353134 said:


> This news is good. Not only am I going stir crazy already my wallet is getting lighter and I don't like that.


I am still doing cleanups LOL! Signed on 3 more days worth last week. The only reason I am home today is I have to catch up on paperwork, who knew there are people that actually want to pay their bills?!


----------



## redskinsfan34

I'm still finishing up with cleanups too.


----------



## Leisure Time LC

TheXpress2002;1353021 said:


> On a weather note this morning. The 29th is looking more and more promising. Models are coming together with a system cutting up west of the Appalachians with an ample amount of moisture. Although still early this looks to be the first of 3 systems to effect our area the first week of December.


Cant snow yet, still got cleanups to do


----------



## Stuffdeer

I'll be done with clean ups tomorrow as of 1 o clock! . Then to put shocks on the truck, and sit back and relax


----------



## Plow man Foster

Stuffdeer;1353402 said:


> I'll be done with clean ups tomorrow as of 1 o clock! . Then to put shocks on the truck, and sit back and relax


haha We all will be!


----------



## Snowgeek

Need a sub for plaza's in Lake Orion, Macomb, Farmington hills and Livonia. Please PM


----------



## Outdoor Pros

Need to buy a new tailgate salt spreader. Thinking about buyers, but not sure. Any suggestions?


----------



## procut

Outdoor Pros;1353735 said:


> Need to buy a new tailgate salt spreader. Thinking about buyers, but not sure. Any suggestions?


I've been looking at the Buyers / Salt Dogg TGS07 (2 stage). Looks decent, and the price is right, does anyone have one? I searched and reviews were mixed.


----------



## Outdoor Pros

procut;1353745 said:


> I've been looking at the Buyers / Salt Dogg TGS07 (2 stage). Looks decent, and the price is right, does anyone have one? I searched and reviews were mixed.


I've read mixed reviews as well. Would like to hear from someone on here regarding their own experience with it.


----------



## procut

Another question. Does anyone know what the current price for scrap is? I have some that has been accumulating arround the shop for the last two years and I want to throw it in the dump trailer and run it to the yard. Just wondering what to expect. I thought I heard somethng about $170/ton. But that seems pretty high, that was a while ago anyways.


----------



## Stuffdeer

If either of you get a TGS01, I have a parts spreader for you. The motor is shot, but I have the controller and spreader. Would sell for 150 if anyone wants it....worked great last year. Pulled it out this year and the motor is froze.


----------



## Milwaukee

procut;1353821 said:


> Another question. Does anyone know what the current price for scrap is? I have some that has been accumulating arround the shop for the last two years and I want to throw it in the dump trailer and run it to the yard. Just wondering what to expect. I thought I heard somethng about $170/ton. But that seems pretty high, that was a while ago anyways.


Steel metal shredder it about $220-240 a ton depend location but it go down more. If you think $170 a ton is high that is way low. highest I see this year was $300 a ton.


----------



## procut

Milwaukee;1353844 said:


> Steel metal shredder it about $220-240 a ton depend location but it go down more. If you think $170 a ton is high that is way low. highest I see this year was $300 a ton.


Hmm thats not too bad then. I really had no idea. I've never actually taken anything to the scrap yard, usually just give it to one of the scrapper guys running around; but this time a have a pretty sizeable collection so I figured it might be worth my while to run it over there myself.


----------



## firelwn82

procut;1353852 said:


> Hmm thats not too bad then. I really had no idea. I've never actually taken anything to the scrap yard, usually just give it to one of the scrapper guys running around; but this time a have a pretty sizeable collection so I figured it might be worth my while to run it over there myself.


184 a ton. A friend just took in about 5 ton today. Took apart a well drilling rig to turn it into an off road truck hauler.


----------



## FIREMEDIC2572

Just took 7k of scrap in today.. way down. I april I got $235/ton today called around and was happy to find $188. That was without having to dodge diesel dicks. That was at bridge lake in clarkston, they pay the same as ferrous.


----------



## firelwn82

Nice. 2 more ton than expected... Not to shaby for some white guys


----------



## redskinsfan34

firelwn82;1353963 said:


> Nice. 2 more ton than expected... Not to shaby for some white guys


Well that made me laugh this morning!


----------



## Plow Dude

procut;1353745 said:


> I've been looking at the Buyers / Salt Dogg TGS07 (2 stage). Looks decent, and the price is right, does anyone have one? I searched and reviews were mixed.


I have a Buyers tailgate spreader and it is just ok. It definetely will not handle bulk salt unless you have someone banging on the side of it to help feed it down. Bagged salt is no problem. I think I bought it brand new for $800 at Angelos about 5 years ago.


----------



## Stuffdeer

Plow Dude;1354022 said:


> I have a Buyers tailgate spreader and it is just ok. It definetely will not handle bulk salt unless you have someone banging on the side of it to help feed it down. Bagged salt is no problem. I think I bought it brand new for $800 at Angelos about 5 years ago.


Hmmm, my TGS01 ran bulk no problem....with no vibrator. I built a box in my truck just to run bulk and shovel it in with a transfew shovel.


----------



## Moonlighter

procut;1353821 said:


> Another question. Does anyone know what the current price for scrap is? I have some that has been accumulating arround the shop for the last two years and I want to throw it in the dump trailer and run it to the yard. Just wondering what to expect. I thought I heard somethng about $170/ton. But that seems pretty high, that was a while ago anyways.


Drayton Iron is paying 210 per ton currently, I turned in 800 lbs the other day - Sipmsons was at 200 per ton, seems like there is someone on every corner around here taking scrap this year.payup


----------



## firelwn82

*Commercial Lot...*

I just recieved a call an hour ago asking for a bid on an apartment building in Auburn Hills. If I were to bid this would anyone want to sub it from me? Get back quickly please


----------



## Frankland

Looking for a couple of guys that are willing to sub hourly for us, using their own trucks. We can guarantee a minimum of 4 hours per snow event, but will most likely be more than 4 hours. Must have reliable truck, insurance liability and auto and good working plow atleast 8'.

Email me and we can negotiate rate and draw up a contract. email us at [email protected]

You would be servicing:

wayne, dearborn, westland, novi, farmington, southfield, taylor


----------



## Lightningllc

What is it with guys bidding cheap. I had a site signed and staked the owner just called and they want to cancel. I told their is a contract in place they said they found a price for half for plowing and salting for $85 a ton appllied. Wtf. Ok I told him he still has to pay the nov 15 seasonal plowing and then it will cancell. The parking lot is a acre and we were at $ 100 per plow I would take a little over a hour to do.

Why are guys out bidding now for low prices. Why


----------



## firelwn82

Lightningllc;1354363 said:


> What is it with guys bidding cheap. I had a site signed and staked the owner just called and they want to cancel. I told their is a contract in place they said they found a price for half for plowing and salting for $85 a ton appllied. Wtf. Ok I told him he still has to pay the nov 15 seasonal plowing and then it will cancell. The parking lot is a acre and we were at $ 100 per plow I would take a little over a hour to do.
> 
> Why are guys out bidding now for low prices. Why


Because there hacks. The company will be calling you back I'm sure. Then for the headache the price will go up.


----------



## TheXpress2002

Lightningllc;1354363 said:


> What is it with guys bidding cheap. I had a site signed and staked the owner just called and they want to cancel. I told their is a contract in place they said they found a price for half for plowing and salting for $85 a ton appllied. Wtf. Ok I told him he still has to pay the nov 15 seasonal plowing and then it will cancell. The parking lot is a acre and we were at $ 100 per plow I would take a little over a hour to do.
> 
> Why are guys out bidding now for low prices. Why


Sorry........ I will pull your stakes up and return them to you.

.......scarcasm


----------



## MikeLawnSnowLLC

Hardly any customer loyalty in this business anymore especially in the commercial market.


----------



## caitlyncllc

I have a 8'2 RT2 V that I want to swap for a 9'2 RT2 V if anybody has one. Might be interested in purchasing just the plow side, also.


----------



## Lightningllc

TheXpress2002;1354379 said:


> Sorry........ I will pull your stakes up and return them to you.
> 
> .......scarcasm


Your fired anyways PARTNER!!


----------



## alpha01

It just comes along with the bad economy. Unexperienced newbies think its somewhat like lawns where they can underbid just to get the work... but plowing is NOTHING like lawns. Its an unforgiving, relentless beast that tears you a new @#$ hole if you don't have all your ducks in a row and getting paid well for it too. Those "business men" are the thorns on our side that make it that much harder for us, but only make it harder for themselves. But eventually, the real ones end up where they want to be... and the others end up wondering how the real ones got there.


----------



## eatonpaving

alpha01;1354468 said:


> It just comes along with the bad economy. Unexperienced newbies think its somewhat like lawns where they can underbid just to get the work... but plowing is NOTHING like lawns. Its an unforgiving, relentless beast that tears you a new @#$ hole if you don't have all your ducks in a row and getting paid well for it too. Those "business men" are the thorns on our side that make it that much harder for us, but only make it harder for themselves. But eventually, the real ones end up where they want to be... and the others end up wondering how the real ones got there.


true......i knew this year was going to be a pain....try to find a plow truck for under 10 thousand, as soon as its listed ppl are fighting over it.....so their is going to be alot of hacks this year.


----------



## newhere

eaton, im gona get you pics of mine tomorrow. Two day wrenching and its good to go.


----------



## BossPlowGuy04

anyone have a uses salt spreader there willing to part with? either a vbox or tail gate mount?


----------



## terrapro

Lightningllc;1354363 said:


> What is it with guys bidding cheap. I had a site signed and staked the owner just called and they want to cancel. I told their is a contract in place they said they found a price for half for plowing and salting for $85 a ton appllied. Wtf. Ok I told him he still has to pay the nov 15 seasonal plowing and then it will cancell. The parking lot is a acre and we were at $ 100 per plow I would take a little over a hour to do.
> 
> Why are guys out bidding now for low prices. Why


$85 a ton! What happans if salt goes over $100 per ton?


----------



## Lightningllc

terrapro;1354576 said:


> $85 a ton! What happans if salt goes over $100 per ton?


I guess they have some back up plan $85 ton applied is crazy!!!!!! This is a new customer so I have no idea what is gonna happen, They were referred from 5 business's and a church so who knows. Their biggest complaint was they could never get anyone there by 7 am now I know why!!!!wesport


----------



## Plow man Foster

terrapro;1354576 said:


> *$85 a ton*! What happans if salt goes over $100 per ton?


They either have connections or have no clue! Maybe a little bit of both....who knows.

If you get a guarantee that your salt is going to be a price ALL season that might be a good price. Or If they are Buying it in bulk (i Mean like By the Tain load) Im sure its cheaper! 
Most people just dont have the storage for a few train loads of salt.)

Thats just how this business is...
Customers dont realize how Most lowballers only care about quantity.... NOT quality!


----------



## alwayssharp

Snowgeek interested in the lake Orion complex. Pm me I cannnot send a message


----------



## newhere

train load prices dont save you enough to be flinging it for 85 either


----------



## Frankland

Looking for a couple of guys that are willing to sub hourly for us, using their own trucks. We can guarantee a minimum of 4 hours per snow event, but will most likely be more than 4 hours. Must have reliable truck, insurance liability and auto and good working plow atleast 8'.

Email me and we can negotiate rate and draw up a contract. email us at [email protected]

You would be servicing:

wayne, dearborn, westland, novi, farmington, southfield, taylor


----------



## Plow man Foster

newhere;1354685 said:


> train load prices dont save you enough to be flinging it for 85 either


You're prob. right.... Havent priced them lately...


----------



## Green Glacier

Lightningllc;1354626 said:


> I guess they have some back up plan $85 ton applied is crazy!!!!!! This is a new customer so I have no idea what is gonna happen, They were referred from 5 business's and a church so who knows. Their biggest complaint was they could never get anyone there by 7 am now I know why!!!!wesport


My guess is they were only referred because of price NOT quality


----------



## TheXpress2002

Well tonight would have been a hell of a storm, 1.2 inches of rain at the house in less than 6 hours


----------



## A&LSiteService

TheXpress2002;1354911 said:


> Well tonight would have been a hell of a storm, 1.2 inches of rain at the house in less than 6 hours


I was sitting here just thinking the same thing... On that note, how are we looking around the 29th Ryan?


----------



## Milwaukee

TheXpress2002;1354911 said:


> Well tonight would have been a hell of a storm, 1.2 inches of rain at the house in less than 6 hours


No way our street is FLOOD now. It rare they flood. Only happened during extremely heavy rain. Our yard is flood with about 2"


----------



## Luther

newhere;1354685 said:


> train load prices dont save you enough to be flinging it for 85 either


That's for sure. Only an idiot would be applying salt at that rate.


----------



## 2FAST4U

Leisure Time LC;1353378 said:


> Cant snow yet, still got cleanups to do


Should be done with clean ups next week!!!


----------



## grassmaster06

Today should be the last cleanups for the year for me


----------



## Stuffdeer

grassmaster06;1355019 said:


> Today should be the last cleanups for the year for me


I was done yesterday! Feels great...was thinking about even putting the salter in.


----------



## redskinsfan34

Stuffdeer;1355059 said:


> I was done yesterday! Feels great...was thinking about even putting the salter in.


Unless the phone rings I'll be done Friday evening. I wasn't planning on putting the plow and salter on till next weekend (Dec. 3). Am I playing with fire? Express, thoughts?


----------



## Stuffdeer

redskinsfan34;1355071 said:


> Unless the phone rings I'll be done Friday evening. I wasn't planning on putting the plow and salter on till next weekend (Dec. 3). Am I playing with fire? Express, thoughts?


I believe he mentioned something happening on the 29th. He also said that would be the first of 3 events next week....

Accuweather is saying all rain and it'll be too warm, but it definitely wouldn't be the first, or last time accuweather would be wrong.


----------



## redskinsfan34

Stuffdeer;1355076 said:


> I believe he mentioned something happening on the 29th. He also said that would be the first of 3 events next week....
> 
> Accuweather is saying all rain and it'll be too warm, but it definitely wouldn't be the first, or last time accuweather would be wrong.


Thanks Stuffdeer. I can't believe with as warm as it's gonna be the next couple days that the ground could get cold enough that fast for snow to stick. I guess we'll just wait and see.


----------



## bln

Sounds like a recipe for slush


----------



## Lightningllc

Snow next week hurry


----------



## Stuffdeer

Lightningllc;1355175 said:


> Snow next week hurry


As in, "snow next week, hurry up with your clean-ups"

or...

"Hurry up snow, that is coming next week"

lol


----------



## P&M Landscaping

Stuffdeer;1355227 said:


> As in, "snow next week, hurry up with your clean-ups"
> 
> or...
> 
> "Hurry up snow, that is coming next week"
> 
> lol


Did you unload my trailer? LOL:laughing:


----------



## P&M Landscaping

Hey guys, if anyone is looking for more work in the downriver area, shoot me a PM. The guy I subbed for the past three years is looking for someone. I got more accounts and I no longer have time to sub for him, pay is great and extremely prompt. PM me for contact info.


----------



## A&LSiteService

*Driveway in Dearborn needs contractor...*

Hey guys, I was at the bank yesterday and one of the ladies asked if I had someone to recommend around I94/Telegraph. It's for her mom. PM me your info and I will pass it on to her.


----------



## Lightningllc

No going again theirs one guy that does weather and he does a great service for all of us and no comments should be said about negitivity of weather forecasting Unless they state that it was a national service Express doesn't deserve any negative feedback.


----------



## Matson Snow

This is The ONLY Guy i Trust to Forecast My Weather.......Thumbs Up


----------



## TheXpress2002

Here is my yearly disclaimer re-post.....

I am not a meteorologist. I have no educational back round in weather. I am a self taught weather enthusiast. 
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Three weeks ago I saw multiple signals that pointed to change in our weather pattern. The signals were spot on, but the duration was short lived (this is a typical La Nina pattern) If we all remember correctly we cleaned up leaves in the sleet and snow 10 days ago.

In regards to the 29th. I am going to be 35 miles off. Anyone west of US127 is going to see a mixed event. I called that 8 days ago my margin of error is 35 miles. So yeah am I still wrong, you bet I am, but damn was I close 14 days out.

Flip back to my first weather post this season. I stated Dec 3-6 time frame will be our first push. WATCH HOW CLOSE I COME.


----------



## caitlyncllc

TheXpress2002;1355599 said:


> Here is my yearly disclaimer re-post.....
> 
> I am not a meteorologist. I have no educational back round in weather. I am a self taught weather enthusiast.
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Three weeks ago I saw multiple signals that pointed to change in our weather pattern. The signals were spot on, but the duration was short lived (this is a typical La Nina pattern) If we all remember correctly we cleaned up leaves in the sleet and snow 10 days ago.
> 
> In regards to the 29th. I am going to be 35 miles off. Anyone west of US127 is going to see a mixed event. I called that 8 days ago my margin of error is 35 miles. So yeah am I still wrong, you bet I am, but damn was I close 14 days out.
> 
> Flip back to my first weather post this season. I stated Dec 3-6 time frame will be our first push. WATCH HOW CLOSE I COME.


Ryan, you are the only guy that I listen to when it comes to weather. I appreciate the posts and updates that you present. They normally give us much more warning than other forecasts. Thumbs UpThumbs Up
Mark


----------



## DJC

Ryan- I'm in Clare and I always look at this thread because even up here I go by your forecast a lot. THANKS!


----------



## Milwaukee

Sorry to be off topic


Anyone interested buy used 2004 F250 Fx4 ext cab with long bed. It had 5.4L V8
$8K or best offer.


----------



## Superior L & L

I remember many a post last year from Ryan that would say keep a look out from the 23-25 of ?. He would be 7-10 days out and u would hit it dead on !!!!!!!
U DA MAN !


----------



## Moonlighter

I'm behind Express 100% always rely on his word over anyone regarding the weather. It has saved my a** before storms countless times. My old boss is hating life this year not having my inside weather outlooks LOL.


----------



## alpha01

The votes are in... Express... You have the X FACTOR!!!!


----------



## PowersTree

I say we need an Express Weather Thread!! 

The guys who get paid for it, are never even remotely accurate as Ryan. 

Thanks for the info/experience you share with is Ryan.


----------



## Tango

All my friends want to know how the hell I know its going to snow so much earlier than the news. I refuse to tell them, so thanx for making me look cool to my friends. LOL

Really, great work. You are the only weather service I use in the winter. Don’t every let anyone give you a hard time about missing something by a few mile of degree’s when your two weeks out. Thanx for your hard work.


----------



## flykelley

TheXpress2002;1355599 said:


> Here is my yearly disclaimer re-post.....
> 
> I am not a meteorologist. I have no educational back round in weather. I am a self taught weather enthusiast.
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Three weeks ago I saw multiple signals that pointed to change in our weather pattern. The signals were spot on, but the duration was short lived (this is a typical La Nina pattern) If we all remember correctly we cleaned up leaves in the sleet and snow 10 days ago.
> 
> In regards to the 29th. I am going to be 35 miles off. Anyone west of US127 is going to see a mixed event. I called that 8 days ago my margin of error is 35 miles. So yeah am I still wrong, you bet I am, but damn was I close 14 days out.
> 
> Flip back to my first weather post this season. I stated Dec 3-6 time frame will be our first push. WATCH HOW CLOSE I COME.


Ryan I will take your forecast any day of the week compared to the tv guys. Heck my sister in Flint is a teacher and now all of her coworkers tell her all the time call your brother are we going to have a snow day. She know I have a weather god  I made the mistake of calling a few snow days for her a week out after seeing your forecast so now she sends me messages on FB all the time wanting to know what Xpress is saying. You are the man not only here on Plowsite but also in the Flint School district.

Mike


----------



## Matson Snow

*Happy Thanksgiving to all....!!!!!!!.....*:

Im gonna start Drinking NOW...So when the family gets here later the Fights will start sooner....:laughing:......


----------



## 24v6spd

Matson Snow;1356032 said:


> *Happy Thanksgiving to all....!!!!!!!.....*:
> 
> Im gonna start Drinking NOW...So when the family gets here later the Fights will start sooner....:laughing:......


Sounds like a good plan LOL!


----------



## Superior L & L

Matson Snow;1356032 said:


> *Happy Thanksgiving to all....!!!!!!!.....*:
> 
> Im gonna start Drinking NOW...So when the family gets here later the Fights will start sooner....:laughing:......


Alcohol fixes all family partys !


----------



## Tscape

Matson Snow;1356032 said:


> *Happy Thanksgiving to all....!!!!!!!.....*:
> 
> Im gonna start Drinking NOW...So when the family gets here later the Fights will start sooner....:laughing:......


You must be Irish too.


----------



## Luther

Matson Snow;1356032 said:


> *Happy Thanksgiving to all....!!!!!!!.....*:
> 
> Im gonna start Drinking NOW...So when the family gets here later the Fights will start sooner....:laughing:......


That's a great plan!

I'm starting off with a little Baileys Irish myself!


----------



## Moonlighter

Happy Thanksgiving everybody! I have to drive to family so no drinking for me today.


----------



## Tscape

TCLA;1356176 said:


> That's a great plan!
> 
> I'm starting off with a little Baileys Irish myself!


RumChata is the new Bailey's!


----------



## terrapro

LOL you guys are crazy! Happy Thanksgiving everyone!

Did your Counties East salt the last two nights? Main roads and overpasses were salted here, what a waste.


----------



## Lightningllc

Happy thanksgiving everyone.


----------



## eatonpaving

Happy thanksgiving everyone. news is calling for snow rain mix on sunday....i am dying to try my ne saltdogg 2 yarder...


----------



## snowman6

Accuweather is calling for 1" on Dec 7th. Hope this will change to 2-4" by then. HAPPY THANKSGIVING PLOWSITE:waving:


----------



## Lightningllc

Hopefully it's just 30 saltings this whole winter and 4-3" snowfalls. I know I'm dreaming we will have 10 -12" snowfalls and 50 saltings. 
Well a normal winter sounds like fun.


----------



## Glockshot73!

My new business auto theft policy.ussmileyflag

Glock 19-9mm, with Tru-dot night sights. Coming soon tactical light/laser sight comboThumbs Up.

Hope to god i never have to use it but its gonna be there with me if needed. Have a few accounts on the 8 Mile RD Detroit- Warren line and just picked up a few Detroit fire stations a little deeper in the getter. Live close enough to to getter as it is now i can practally smell it. Just a few weeks ago I heard a gunshot for the first time in my neighborhood and made me start to think i cant keep relying on the "it wont happen to me" phrase. Tactical Remington shotgun next

Hope you all had great seasons this year, and wish you the best of luck for our upcoming possible record breaking winter 

Chris


----------



## Glockshot73!

File keeps failing to upload, pic meets requirements. Ill try again later


----------



## Plow man Foster

Dodgetruckman731;1356762 said:


> File keeps failing to upload, pic meets requirements. Ill try again later


pic is too big......


----------



## TGS Inc.

*rain to snow this weekend...*

noaa has changed their forecast to include rain to snow for Sat and Sun....To warm to make any money with it but we are getting closer!


----------



## TheXpress2002

TGS Inc.;1356799 said:


> noaa has changed their forecast to include rain to snow for Sat and Sun....To warm to make any money with it but we are getting closer!


Will trend colder. Rooftops and raised surfaces will stick


----------



## eatonpaving

Dodgetruckman731;1356756 said:


> My new business auto theft policy.ussmileyflag
> 
> Glock 19-9mm, with Tru-dot night sights. Coming soon tactical light/laser sight comboThumbs Up.
> 
> Hope to god i never have to use it but its gonna be there with me if needed. Have a few accounts on the 8 Mile RD Detroit- Warren line and just picked up a few Detroit fire stations a little deeper in the getter. Live close enough to to getter as it is now i can practally smell it. Just a few weeks ago I heard a gunshot for the first time in my neighborhood and made me start to think i cant keep relying on the "it wont happen to me" phrase. Tactical Remington shotgun next i have been plowing for some 20 years, paved many driveways and parkinglots in detroit, spent many nights at 6 and woodard baking donuts, i have never felt a need for a gun,went to many street races on jefferson and french rd with a few grand in my pocket, i can carry but it stays at the house....people seem to get real brave when they carry a gun....and telling everyone on plowsite will be real big trouble if you ever have to shoot someone....just my thoughts...


----------



## Glockshot73!

eatonpaving;1356808 said:


> Dodgetruckman731;1356756 said:
> 
> 
> 
> My new business auto theft policy.ussmileyflag
> 
> Glock 19-9mm, with Tru-dot night sights. Coming soon tactical light/laser sight comboThumbs Up.
> 
> Hope to god i never have to use it but its gonna be there with me if needed. Have a few accounts on the 8 Mile RD Detroit- Warren line and just picked up a few Detroit fire stations a little deeper in the getter. Live close enough to to getter as it is now i can practally smell it. Just a few weeks ago I heard a gunshot for the first time in my neighborhood and made me start to think i cant keep relying on the "it wont happen to me" phrase. Tactical Remington shotgun next i have been plowing for some 20 years, paved many driveways and parkinglots in detroit, spent many nights at 6 and woodard baking donuts, i have never felt a need for a gun,went to many street races on jefferson and french rd with a few grand in my pocket, i can carry but it stays at the house....people seem to get real brave when they carry a gun....and telling everyone on plowsite will be real big trouble if you ever have to shoot someone....just my thoughts...
> 
> 
> 
> To each is own. Congragulations that you have never had any issues. A buddy of mine driving thru the city in the summer got carjacked shot in the head, 22 years old. You never know whats going to happen tmr. And about the comment on if you have a gun you feel braver that's not always true to everyone. I'm sure their are people out there who walk around with a firearm on their hip and think there unstoppable they probably sholdnt have one
> But if you mature enough to handle it and know the laws to use it correctly I think its a good idea
> 
> Chris
Click to expand...


----------



## Stuffdeer

Dodgetruckman731;1356972 said:


> eatonpaving;1356808 said:
> 
> 
> 
> To each is own. Congragulations that you have never had any issues. A buddy of mine driving thru the city in the summer got carjacked shot in the head, 22 years old. You never know whats going to happen tmr. And about the comment on if you have a gun you feel braver that's not always true to everyone. I'm sure their are people out there who walk around with a firearm on their hip and think there unstoppable they probably sholdnt have one
> But if you mature enough to handle it and know the laws to use it correctly I think its a good idea
> 
> Chris
> 
> 
> 
> I'll be getting my CPL in one month...it just sucks, because they are less laws if you Open Carry!
Click to expand...


----------



## Frankland

Looking for a couple of guys that are willing to sub hourly for us, using their own trucks. We can guarantee a minimum of 2 hours per snow event, but will most likely be more than 2 hours. Must have reliable truck, insurance liability and auto and good working plow atleast 8'.

Email me and we can negotiate rate and draw up a contract. email us at [email protected]

You would be servicing:

Wayne (City)


----------



## firelwn82

Just because stating that he is ging to carry doesnt meant he is going to shot someone. Down in those areas people are being shot at stop signs just for ****s and giggles in the middle of the night. There have been about 6 or 7 incidents and only 1 that I know ofmade it to the news channels. Its crazy down there. Especially when your driving from site to site making alot of noise and showing that your makng money for a living. The non criminals dont cause problems but there also sleeping at night not walking the streets. If and when I go down there I do carry. I personally love to carry a .40 though.


----------



## Leisure Time LC

I am looking for some subs to plow a few of my locations in the Canton and Westland Areas


----------



## Matson Snow

How about them Lion's.........:laughing::laughing:

All you that Drank the "Koolaide" Please stand up.......Thumbs Up


Im settling in to watch "Real" Football....LSU and Arkansas......:salute:


----------



## firelwn82

What a damn joke. Don't get me wrong Suh is one hell of a player but if that's the way he wants to play the game he shouldn't be playing. His excuse was they wee roughing him up all day.... Put your big boy pants on you tool, its called football not patty cake.... Your officially a cry baby in my book. My 4 year old niece doesn't even whine like that for petes sake.


----------



## Leisure Time LC

Matson Snow;1357169 said:


> How about them Lion's.........:laughing::laughing:
> 
> All you that Drank the "Koolaide" Please stand up.......Thumbs Up
> 
> Im settling in to watch "Real" Football....LSU and Arkansas......:salute:


I am headed to the Michigan game tomorrow


----------



## Lightningllc

It's gonna be a white Christmas!!!! Hope everyone has salt gonna need it soon real soon.


----------



## TGS Inc.

Lightningllc;1357375 said:


> It's gonna be a white Christmas!!!! Hope everyone has salt gonna need it soon real soon.


Yeah, my father in law called me while we where out to dinner to tell me what "Chuck" said about one of his models for Tuesday....4"! Noaa saying a 30% chance of snow showers...Big difference!


----------



## TheXpress2002

No worries with Sunday night. Tuesday as of right now is a salting. Most I see is an inch if we are lucky. Friday night on the other hand looks very interesting. Two systems will be phasing. Have to address some timing issues but this timeframe has the most potential......


What date would that put next Friday night / Saturday as? 

Sorry had to rub some salt on the meat


----------



## Moonlighter

That works for me I am ready to rock and roll. Thanks Express!


----------



## Summerlawn

Xpress - You have earned the right to "rub it in".


----------



## magnatrac

Well I'm not quite ready yet for snow. I assemebled my new plow today but still need to wire the truck side and get the mounts on the truck as well. My salter is ready to go though and my brothers new plow is up and running too ! I guess it might be time to finish staking the rest of our jobs !!! All of our clean ups were done last week so that's one thing we have ready :laughing:

,shaun


----------



## esshakim

Still have a hanful of clean ups wouldn't mind it waiting another week before it snows


----------



## Summerlawn

I am trying to buy a rear pull plow, so I would like it to wait too. Ebling, Daniels or Snowman? I am looking at a fixed plow mainly for drives.


----------



## BossPlow2010

Summerlawn;1357605 said:


> I am trying to buy a rear pull plow, so I would like it to wait too. Ebling, Daniels or Snowman? I am looking at a fixed plow mainly for drives.


Ebling makes a good unit, they put a different hitch on your truck and it hooks to that. I think the widest youare able to get is 16' and there's guys putting those on 3/4 ton trucks. But it's recommended for 1 ton or more.


----------



## flykelley

TheXpress2002;1357521 said:


> No worries with Sunday night. Tuesday as of right now is a salting. Most I see is an inch if we are lucky. Friday night on the other hand looks very interesting. Two systems will be phasing. Have to address some timing issues but this timeframe has the most potential......
> 
> What date would that put next Friday night / Saturday as?
> 
> Sorry had to rub some salt on the meat


So I guess I need to put the salter on the truck on Monday? I just got done with clean ups yesterday. LED Christmas lights install today, tomorrow new radiator in the jeep and hook up the plow on the jeep. Man I had better get busy. Any chance you could hold the snow off for a week? Also need Dec 3rd to be snow free and a real nice day, have christmas presents to fly for pertain Good Cheer, we fly presents to foster kids all over the state.

Mike


----------



## Leisure Time LC

flykelley;1357700 said:


> So I guess I need to put the salter on the truck on Monday? I just got done with clean ups yesterday. LED Christmas lights install today, tomorrow new radiator in the jeep and hook up the plow on the jeep. Man I had better get busy. Any chance you could hold the snow off for a week? Also need Dec 3rd to be snow free and a real nice day, have christmas presents to fly for pertain Good Cheer, we fly presents to foster kids all over the state.
> 
> Mike


I agree with you Mike, lets hold the snow off for a week.. I guess I better get my properties marked this week


----------



## Lightningllc

Properties are staked, trucks are half ready, snowblowers are half ready, loaders in the shop, rest of equipment can go, I just wish my part time mechanic would quit being part-time:crying:


----------



## michigancutter

Any snow there talking about isnt going to stick this week. Ground is way to warm. Hell i still have pounding water in my backyard from the last rain. its going to be 60 today!!


----------



## Snowgeek

Still looking for subs in the Farmington, Hills and Livonia areas. If interested please PM with availability and capability...Thanks


----------



## Superior L & L

michigancutter;1357795 said:


> Any snow there talking about isnt going to stick this week. Ground is way to warm.
> !


I've said this many a time in november over the years and ended up pushing snow.


----------



## TheXpress2002

Although it may not freeze the ground can sustain snow, leading to a slop mess. Soil temps are between 36-40 depending on location


----------



## tsnap

leisure time get a hold of me we have some time available to sub for you, and I am based out of Westland as well.
Tony 
TSNAP Services
248-579-3406


----------



## eatonpaving

*plow truck*

i was looking for another dodge ram with plow, but being it is so close to plowing time i bought my buddys chevy 2500, now i have been a chevy guy for many years..TILL I DROVE A RAM 3500...now i am hooked.... i would like to trade the chevy for a ram with plow...

2000 chevy 2500 4x4, 6.0 litre, some rust but not much, a few dents, new plow motor...meyer e60, 7.6 poly plow new cutting last fall,

just looking to trade...i have 2 blue rams now and need a 3rd one....


----------



## bln

The power and torque of a ram is second to none


----------



## eatonpaving

bln;1358213 said:


> The power and torque of a ram is second to none


not only the power it rides like a bigger truck, and it is a bigger truck, the ram is a foot taller than the chevy, the ram carries the plow better, once i drove the first ram i was hooked...its just a stronger truck. you can see the difference....


----------



## Moonlighter

eatonpaving;1358269 said:


> not only the power it rides like a bigger truck, and it is a bigger truck, the ram is a foot taller than the chevy, the ram carries the plow better, once i drove the first ram i was hooked...its just a stronger truck. you can see the difference....


They are very strongly built trucks, make sure you keep the wheel joints greased.


----------



## Milwaukee

Moonlighter;1358412 said:


> They are very strongly built trucks, make sure you keep the wheel joints greased.


Ball joints too


----------



## wseal

Acu weather is showing 1-3" for tuesday into wednesday


----------



## Plow man Foster

wseal;1358617 said:


> Acu weather is showing 1-3" for tuesday into wednesday


You must have that accu weather premium! Mine still says Chance of rain chance of snow.

and 2.83" of rain on the way!


----------



## P&M Landscaping

Please use this forecast with caution as continued westward shift in track could great reduce the impact of a significant snowstorm. Latest thinking from SPC is wide swath of heavy snow in the region where amounts could exceed 6-10 inches. High snowfall rates of 2+ inches per hour could be possible. Please stay tuned! This forecast is changing and highly dynamic.


Copy and pasted from the SE Michigan Weather page on Facebook,


----------



## TheXpress2002

P&M Landscaping;1358666 said:


> Please use this forecast with caution as continued westward shift in track could great reduce the impact of a significant snowstorm. Latest thinking from SPC is wide swath of heavy snow in the region where amounts could exceed 6-10 inches. High snowfall rates of 2+ inches per hour could be possible. Please stay tuned! This forecast is changing and highly dynamic.
> 
> Copy and pasted from the SE Michigan Weather page on Facebook,


......immediately followed by my denouncement with what crack is he smoking. Not one operational models shows this.


----------



## TheXpress2002

Salting is almost certain Tuesday night. We should see a transition from rain to snow with temps dropping well into the 20's


----------



## Stuffdeer

Just what I was looking for Ryan. Can't wait to try out the new salter!


----------



## smoore45

*Sidewalk Stuff*

Guys, I'm not taking care of any sidewalks this year and have a few things at my home garage I'd like to sell.

- 30 50lb bags of regular Rock Salt.
- 50? Plow Stakes (might be more)
- Buyers Walk Behind Spreader - pulled it out of the garage and the axle is seized up. Was working fine at the end of last year so probably just needs some TLC.

I would prefer if someone would like to take it all.

$100

Send me a PM, I'm located near Flat Rock.


----------



## terrapro

TheXpress2002;1358677 said:


> Salting is almost certain Tuesday night. We should see a transition from rain to snow with temps dropping well into the 20's


I don't want to but I can deal with a salting...I do not want to push any wet snow though!


----------



## Milwaukee

terrapro;1358719 said:


> I don't want to but I can deal with a salting...I do not want to push any wet snow though!


ME TOO. I don't want plow that wet snow like we did last year on FIRST huge lot. Thank god that we stay work together to get finish.

But my #1 worry what if it snow like that but at night time it get below temp and pavement become ice then skidsteer had no traction.


----------



## TheXpress2002

Here is the latest 12z run. Not buying into it yet, but this is what all the hype is about....

http://wxcaster.com/gis-gfs-snow-overlays.php3?STATIONID=DTX


----------



## BossPlow2010

TheXpress2002;1358897 said:


> Here is the latest 12z run. Not buying into it yet, but this is what all the hype is about....
> 
> http://wxcaster.com/gis-gfs-snow-overlays.php3?STATIONID=DTX


That's Tuesday?


----------



## TheXpress2002

BossPlow2010;1358906 said:


> That's Tuesday?


Yes but this has to be a hiccup. This is what the spat was about morning. There was a large shift (100 miles) east from the 00z run to the 06z to the 12z run.


----------



## Stuffdeer

Interesting...Maybe I should think twice about dropping the drop at the dealer tomorrow Morning.


----------



## terrapro

TheXpress2002;1358897 said:


> Here is the latest 12z run. Not buying into it yet, but this is what all the hype is about....
> 
> http://wxcaster.com/gis-gfs-snow-overlays.php3?STATIONID=DTX


No thanks, no way, don't want it! You can keep that crap away from me mother nature!


----------



## Matson Snow

Rain is Crap.......Snow is Money in the Bank........payup......


----------



## Frankland

*Sno Bully Pusher*

Has anyone used a sno bully brand snow pusher? What do you think of them? do you recommend them?


----------



## TGS Inc.

*Accuweathers take...*

Here is accuweathers take on Tues/Wed snow...oh boy!

http://www.accuweather.com/en/weather-news/great-lakes-snow-may-bring-nov/58271


----------



## newhere

Is any one else looking to buy a salt dogg v-box spreader? I should be going down to Ohio to pick some up and will be willing to pull a trailer to pick them up for other members.

Angelos is out of the 2yrd model and they tend to be 500-800 cheaper in Ohio (over other mi dealers, angelos is dirt cheap on them. 


If we get a decent number sold im going to try and see if he will cut us a few bucks also. 


PM me if you want one.


----------



## terrapro

newhere;1359133 said:


> Is any one else looking to buy a salt dogg v-box spreader? I should be going down to Ohio to pick some up and will be willing to pull a trailer to pick them up for other members.
> 
> Angelos is out of the 2yrd model and they tend to be 500-800 cheaper in Ohio (over other mi dealers, angelos is dirt cheap on them.
> 
> If we get a decent number sold im going to try and see if he will cut us a few bucks also.
> 
> PM me if you want one.


Do you have a price in mind for one including shipping but minus a quantity discount?


----------



## newhere

they should be about 3,100-3,200 plus maybe 50 bucks or less for shipping

keep in mind you dont pay sales tax


----------



## michigancutter

Damn, this is what i get for opening my mouth and saying its not going to snow. 6 clean ups left (leftovers) and dont look like im going to finish them. Hopefully thursday and friday is decent enough to finish. Thats what i get for taking on extra work thinking its going to stay nice. yea right!!


----------



## Lightningllc

I'm not ready at all, I hope it doesnt snow til friday!!! Now if alta in wixom could get my volvo l35 done that would be great!!!!


----------



## terrapro

Wow just think if this rain was snow! 

Express are you sure nothing is happening tonight? I think I will be up early enough to salt everything if need be.


----------



## TGS Inc.

Nothing like a little snow in the forecast to get everyones butt in gear!! Hoping there isn't any plowing until the weekend at the soonest!


----------



## alpha01

Off topic question. I am debating weather to add-on Sprinkler installs and repair or Brick paving in the spring. I would like to focus on one to achieve the most possible quality and expertise so I am asking for your professional advice as far as: Equiptment costs, profit margin, demand for the service, difficulty with employee training/hiring experienced help, etc. 
Any advise is appreciated


----------



## Plow man Foster

alpha01;1359322 said:


> Off topic question. I am debating weather to add-on Sprinkler installs and repair or Brick paving in the spring. I would like to focus on one to achieve the most possible quality and expertise so I am asking for your professional advice as far as: Equiptment costs, profit margin, demand for the service, difficulty with employee training/hiring experienced help, etc.
> Any advise is appreciated


I think they are equally as Challenging. Maybe its from having a Sprinkler system and repairing heads after the winter...But i would go into sprinklers. I have installed maybe 10 systems. Not hard to do especially with the right equipment! One thing is about sprinklers is there will always be demand (for repairs) , Its just seasonal. So in the spring it is high then slowly declines in the summer then picks back up in the fall.


----------



## TheXpress2002

terrapro;1359288 said:


> Wow just think if this rain was snow!
> 
> Express are you sure nothing is happening tonight? I think I will be up early enough to salt everything if need be.


Dont loose sleep over it.


----------



## TheXpress2002

Waiting on the next run of models here (hoping for some decisiveness), while doing so forward looking the next 10-14 days looks to have some sort of an event every other day. Extremely busy pattern. Hopefully can update this evening,


----------



## TGS Inc.

alpha01;1359322 said:


> Off topic question. I am debating weather to add-on Sprinkler installs and repair or Brick paving in the spring. I would like to focus on one to achieve the most possible quality and expertise so I am asking for your professional advice as far as: Equiptment costs, profit margin, demand for the service, difficulty with employee training/hiring experienced help, etc.
> Any advise is appreciated


Without knowing the size of your company here are my thoughts...Sprinkler installs is not a wise area to get into from a profit margin standpoint as there isn't a ton of new houses being built and selling / installing to established neighborhoods will not sustain you. Repairs can be very profitable. There are alot of clever ways to market this service to keep a guy busy. I think its one area of the landscape industry where having a qualified person can really pay off. There is also a good market / niche for paver repairs. I think the install side is not viable anymore for volume sales. I have a friend who has a small landscape crew and they get great money for installing pavers to his loyal customers but he isn't the norm. Most people are price shopping in this economy. Everyone on this site can probably tell you of a guy doing paver installs for rediculous money...Good luck!


----------



## newhere

TheXpress2002;1359371 said:


> Waiting on the next run of models here (hoping for some decisiveness), while doing so forward looking the next 10-14 days looks to have some sort of an event every other day. Extremely busy pattern. Hopefully can update this evening,


you stress me out!


----------



## smoore45

smoore45;1358700 said:


> Guys, I'm not taking care of any sidewalks this year and have a few things at my home garage I'd like to sell.
> 
> - 30 50lb bags of regular Rock Salt.
> - 50? Plow Stakes (might be more)
> - Buyers Walk Behind Spreader - pulled it out of the garage and the axle is seized up. Was working fine at the end of last year so probably just needs some TLC.
> 
> I would prefer if someone would like to take it all.
> 
> $100
> 
> Send me a PM, I'm located near Flat Rock.


I've had a few respond, so this stuff is most likely sold. Thanks.


----------



## FIREMEDIC2572

Hey at least it will be easy to put stakes in the ground tomorrow after all this rain...


----------



## newhere

FIREMEDIC2572;1359575 said:


> Hey at least it will be easy to put stakes in the ground tomorrow after all this rain...


every one will be out staking tomorrow for me!! except the two site that havnt spoke up yet!!


----------



## Lightningllc

alpha01;1359322 said:


> Off topic question. I am debating weather to add-on Sprinkler installs and repair or Brick paving in the spring. I would like to focus on one to achieve the most possible quality and expertise so I am asking for your professional advice as far as: Equiptment costs, profit margin, demand for the service, difficulty with employee training/hiring experienced help, etc.
> Any advise is appreciated


Sprinkler service / install can be very profitable! We install and provide service, Spring time is a steady pace summer time is very busy and fall it dies off until blowout season.

Installs are still profitable a 10 zone system you can still get $3700 - $3900 or more depending.

Brick requires alot of time, labor, skill, heavy equipment, etc. The money is not in brick like it was 10 years ago since times have gone bad so has the numbers, So many people think they are brick layers and have brought numbers down!! Brick is not easier to get into.

If you are thinking of doing this get some education from mgia courses or go to off season classes at msu, unilock, hunter or rain-bird. Good luck!!


----------



## Plow man Foster

FIREMEDIC2572;1359575 said:


> Hey at least it will be easy to put stakes in the ground tomorrow after all this rain...


I think thats the only plus to all this rain at a time like this!


----------



## FIREMEDIC2572

alpha01;1359322 said:


> Off topic question. I am debating weather to add-on Sprinkler installs and repair or Brick paving in the spring. I would like to focus on one to achieve the most possible quality and expertise so I am asking for your professional advice as far as: Equiptment costs, profit margin, demand for the service, difficulty with employee training/hiring experienced help, etc.
> Any advise is appreciated


I took alot of the classes OCC has to offer. Close to home and alot of education for the money. All the Hort classes are at Auburn Hills..


----------



## newhere

i signed up for those classes....went for a few meetings.....schooled the professor.....and walked out. 

The blow up was when he told me thatch was from clippings and a heated argument followed. Sorry sir but your dead wrong.

with that said go to a real school because OCC is a joke if that.


----------



## FIREMEDIC2572

newhere;1359617 said:


> i signed up for those classes....went for a few meetings.....schooled the professor.....and walked out.
> 
> The blow up was when he told me thatch was from clippings and a heated argument followed. Sorry sir but your dead wrong.
> 
> with that said go to a real school because OCC is a joke if that.


Ahh your speaking of marshal..... Yeah didnt like him but I liked Rick Lazzel's hardscape class.. I liked michells plant ID classes.

Everyone has their own opinion but I went into it with a open mind and walked away better informed.


----------



## newhere

my hats off to you, because i couldnt memorize all those botanical names that fast.


----------



## Lightningllc

newhere;1359617 said:


> i signed up for those classes....went for a few meetings.....schooled the professor.....and walked out.
> 
> The blow up was when he told me thatch was from clippings and a heated argument followed. Sorry sir but your dead wrong.
> 
> with that said go to a real school because OCC is a joke if that.


Funny back in 1993 i took the afternoon class at otc, it was a gardening program for 2 years in high school. The teachers were worried more about growing pot than teaching lol.

I love how people think thatch is from clippings from your mower, I hear it all the time "Do you guys bag the clippings are bad for the lawn" Well if you do what you are supposed to clippings are good.


----------



## brandonslc

Sorry to be off topic, but does anyone know anyone or have a couple 2000-2007 ford f250 tailgates for sale?


----------



## FIREMEDIC2572

My personal favorite: metasequoia glyptostroboides...

Anyways Think Snow! We have some new equipment that needs to start making some $$ ..lol


----------



## Lightningllc

Can we get a good nights sleep RYAN, I text you. 

PLEASE fill us in on this beginning of winter!!!! 


Thank god our staking and cleanups are done.

Too bad for the 7 calls I got this weekend for sprinkler blowouts, :laughing::laughing: 6 zones are $150 now.:laughing:


----------



## Milwaukee

brandonslc;1359638 said:


> Sorry to be off topic, but does anyone know anyone or have a couple 2000-2007 ford f250 tailgates for sale?


They stolen one off my 99 F250.

Alot people start steal mint condition tailgate from superduty.

I believe F150-F350 use same tailgates.


----------



## newhere

i was going to say the same thing, f-150's are easy to find at the junk yard.


----------



## hogggman

I have 2 super duty tailgates one has some rust other might have a little blistering let me look at them tomorrow and i can email you some pics and prices


----------



## brandonslc

Sounds good, Can you give me a call tomorrow and let me know the prices and where you are located? Thank You ! 313 304 6719


----------



## tsnap

looking for some advice on where to find affordiable eco-friendly (pet and concrete) ice melt product. I need to pick up a pallet today.


----------



## Luther

tsnap;1359816 said:


> looking for some advice on where to find affordiable eco-friendly (pet and concrete) ice melt product. I need to pick up a pallet today.


Call Mike @ (810) 558-4048. Their "Smokin Hot Pink" deicer is the most eco & pet-friendly product out there. It's actually several dollars per bag cheaper than the other top of the line choices out there.


----------



## tsnap

where's he located?


----------



## Stuffdeer

I believe he is in Brighton...


----------



## snow_man_48045

Accueweather has 3-6 for Northern Macomb Tuesday night on top of over an inch of rain...


----------



## TGS Inc.

*My prediction...*

My prediction for Tuesday night in Wayne Cty. is snow on the grass and wet lots with lots of guys loaded with salt wishing they could put some down to make some money!


----------



## A&LSiteService

Stuffdeer;1359920 said:


> I believe he is in Brighton...


Mike is in Brighton. He is located at old 23 and Spencer rd. right next to Spartan Tire. Great guy to deal with. I buy all my salt from him.Thumbs Up


----------



## michigancutter

TGS Inc.;1359959 said:


> My prediction for Tuesday night in Wayne Cty. is snow on the grass and wet lots with lots of guys loaded with salt wishing they could put some down to make some money!


I like your perdiction!! hopefully just sticks to the grass. Or just melt by the time it hit the ground. One can hope .lol


----------



## alternative

eatonpaving;1358121 said:


> i was looking for another dodge ram with plow, but being it is so close to plowing time i bought my buddys chevy 2500, now i have been a chevy guy for many years..TILL I DROVE A RAM 3500...now i am hooked.... i would like to trade the chevy for a ram with plow...
> 
> 2000 chevy 2500 4x4, 6.0 litre, some rust but not much, a few dents, new plow motor...meyer e60, 7.6 poly plow new cutting last fall,
> 
> just looking to trade...i have 2 blue rams now and need a 3rd one....


how much u want for the chevy? w plow


----------



## snow_man_48045

michigancutter;1359987 said:


> I like your perdiction!! hopefully just sticks to the grass. Or just melt by the time it hit the ground. One can hope .lol


I like your thinking! I have enough on my list to do right now with out snow.... Always hated this time of year


----------



## Stuffdeer

Accuweather changed it to "Rain changing to snow and accumulating an inch or 2"


----------



## redskinsfan34

Stuffdeer;1360095 said:


> Accuweather changed it to "Rain changing to snow and accumulating an inch or 2"


I would love to hear an update from express first but my guess is it's gonna melt when it hits (i hope).


----------



## caitlyncllc

I have a Buyers TGS05 for sale: tailgate salter with swing-away mount, viberator, auger and spinner. I have the wireing and control box for it also. PM for details. I can text pictures.


----------



## TheXpress2002

Quick update....

Western and northern suburbs should see 1-3 inches of snow. How much of this sticks, is based on the particular location with respect to temps. Anyone southeast of those locations should be just wet flakes....as of right now. With temps in the high 20's slick spots should form.


----------



## firelwn82

TheXpress2002;1360173 said:


> Quick update....
> 
> Western and northern suburbs should see 1-3 inches of snow.


As in north of M-59 and east of 23?? Im not ready for this crap.....


----------



## TheXpress2002

firelwn82;1360176 said:


> As in north of M-59 and east of 23?? Im not ready for this crap.....


Yes.....as of right now. The models that were not in agreement with frozen precip are now on board. Fine tuning the swath of snow where it will set up. Currently Jackson to Lansing is under the gun for moderate snow.


----------



## firelwn82

TheXpress2002;1360181 said:


> Yes.....as of right now. The models that were not in agreement with frozen precip are now on board. Fine tuning the swath of snow where it will set up. Currently Jackson to Lansing is under the gun for moderate snow.


Don't take me the wrong way here but I'm going to choose to hate your forecasting at this particular point and time.... lol. I hate heavy wet crap and my liquid sprayer isn't done yet so I will have to play with rock again.... But seriously your forecasts are always appreciated from this guy. Keep up the good work my friend. :salute:


----------



## Moonlighter

firelwn82;1360183 said:


> Don't take me the wrong way here but I'm going to choose to hate your forecasting at this particular point and time.... lol. I hate heavy wet crap and my liquid sprayer isn't done yet so I will have to play with rock again.... But seriously your forecasts are always appreciated from this guy. Keep up the good work my friend. :salute:


What are you lacking on the liquid set up? Or do you just not have it put together yet?


----------



## eatonpaving

alternative;1359989 said:


> how much u want for the chevy? w plow


6500.00 should do it....


----------



## flykelley

firelwn82;1360183 said:


> Don't take me the wrong way here but I'm going to choose to hate your forecasting at this particular point and time.... lol. I hate heavy wet crap and my liquid sprayer isn't done yet so I will have to play with rock again.... But seriously your forecasts are always appreciated from this guy. Keep up the good work my friend. :salute:


Liquid doesn't play well with wet heavy snow anyways.

Mike


----------



## Luther

flykelley;1360371 said:


> Liquid doesn't play well with wet heavy snow anyways.
> 
> Mike


For sure on that.

Hey Xpress, any chance i canI get a GR forecast?


----------



## Matson Snow

TCLA;1360430 said:


> For sure on that.
> 
> Hey Xpress, any chance i canI get a GR forecast?


For Who??????...............


----------



## TheXpress2002

TCLA;1360430 said:


> For sure on that.
> 
> Hey Xpress, any chance i canI get a GR forecast?


.....sorry Jim just got in from dinner.

The swath of snow seems to be east of GR. GR seems to be in the same situation we are with the snow line. They will have the low temps but the precip may be just east.

The heavy swath sets up from Coldwater to Lansing to Saginaw and tapers down to the east and west.


----------



## TheXpress2002

....as I type that last post. Here is the updated 18z NAM model......

.....just absolutely insane, so who knows......

http://wxcaster.com/gis-snow-overlays2-10to1.php3?STATIONID=DTX


----------



## Luther

Matson Snow;1360435 said:


> For Who??????...............


You know for who. Lol

She's watching our new sites there for us. She rocks!


----------



## Luther

TheXpress2002;1360524 said:


> ....as I type that last post. Here is the updated 18z NAM model......
> 
> .....just absolutely insane, so who knows......
> 
> http://wxcaster.com/gis-snow-overlays2-10to1.php3?STATIONID=DTX


Thank you sir.

Lots of cool colors there. Wish I knew what it all meant....


----------



## Plow man Foster

TCLA;1360539 said:


> Thank you sir.
> 
> Lots of cool colors there. Wish I knew what it all meant....


Lol the color key is below
But doesnt make sense bc it says detroit could get 8.0 iin of snow........

Sent from my ipad


----------



## DodgeBlizzard

I just wanted to thank you guys for the tourist info that was offered a week ago for our trip to Michigan. Although the trip was for a new plow, the extra day was worth it. We really enjoyed the Henry Ford Museum and a few lighthouses, along with the views from Holland. Big Red was the first ever lighthouse she's seen. She enjoyed it so much that she wants to go back and travel North of the shoreline to see the rest of the lighthouses. So thanks guys, I appreciated it.


----------



## alternative

TheXpress2002;1360524 said:


> ....as I type that last post. Here is the updated 18z NAM model......
> 
> .....just absolutely insane, so who knows......
> 
> http://wxcaster.com/gis-snow-overlays2-10to1.php3?STATIONID=DTX


So whats the blue over Detroit? Rain? i hope


----------



## TheXpress2002

That last link shows the snowfall with a 10 to 1 ratio (high water content, heavy snow)

The reason for posting it is showing everyone here how volatile this forecast is. That line 6 hours previous was over Jackson/Lansing


----------



## Stuffdeer

Wait...so we could still get hammered?


----------



## newhere

so what your saying is in six more hours we could be getting nothing right??? please


----------



## michigancutter

alternative;1360569 said:


> So whats the blue over Detroit? Rain? i hope


On that map it looks like 10-12 inches of snow for detroit. looks like youll be busy.lol
2,4,7 said just a dusting possible for are side of town. everything looks west for accumulating snow.

Hey im selling my dumptruck if your looking for another truck. havent used it much this summer or last winter so dumping it for a newer pickup. 
2000 dodge 3yrd dump 4x4 with a 8ft western. 77,000 miles


----------



## FaulknerLwnCare

*Anybody no a guy named Mike Malikie with independent property mgt. ? Looking to get ahold of him to buy a mount from him ( i lost his number) Let me no 
Thanks *


----------



## alternative

Send me some pics mike...does it have a plow on it? 

see ur pms


----------



## terrapro

FaulknerLwnCare;1360610 said:


> *Anybody no a guy named Mike Malikie with independent property mgt. ? Looking to get ahold of him to buy a mount from him ( i lost his number) Let me no
> Thanks *


Stop yelling at us! Bold is just as bad as all caps!


----------



## terrapro

alternative;1360569 said:


> So whats the blue over Detroit? Rain? i hope


8-10" of wet cement!


----------



## 24v6spd

michigancutter;1360595 said:


> On that map it looks like 10-12 inches of snow for detroit. looks like youll be busy.lol
> 2,4,7 said just a dusting possible for are side of town. everything looks west for accumulating snow.
> 
> Hey im selling my dumptruck if your looking for another truck. havent used it much this summer or last winter so dumping it for a newer pickup.
> 2000 dodge 3yrd dump 4x4 with a 8ft western. 77,000 miles


Is it a diesel? Pictures?


----------



## TheXpress2002

terrapro;1360636 said:


> 8-10" of wet cement!


In this situation we have to take into account what would melt. Middle of winter this is extremely reliable for snow accumulation. Right now I am using it to find the track of the rain/ snowline


----------



## Lightningllc

Can't wait it is gonna be interesting!!!!!


----------



## terrapro

TheXpress2002;1360649 said:


> In this situation we have to take into account what would melt. Middle of winter this is extremely reliable for snow accumulation. Right now I am using it to find the track of the rain/ snowline


Our first snow here last year was wet and then the temp dropped into the teens afterwards...not a good start. Seems it might be the same this year.


----------



## P&M Landscaping

terrapro;1360655 said:


> Our first snow here last year was wet and then the temp dropped into the teens afterwards...not a good start. Seems it might be the same this year.


Anybody want to place bets on what happens? Whoever wins get dinner bought by the rest at the next plowsite meet?!Thumbs Up


----------



## caitlyncllc

TheXpress2002;1360649 said:


> In this situation we have to take into account what would melt. Middle of winter this is extremely reliable for snow accumulation. Right now I am using it to find the track of the rain/ snowline


Woah, it's gonna snow? Hmmm... think I'm gonna run to Walmart and buy a shovel and a 5lb bag of ice melt. Just to be safe.


----------



## firelwn82

Moonlighter;1360189 said:


> What are you lacking on the liquid set up? Or do you just not have it put together yet?


A brain. lol. No. I was himming and hawing. I really wanted an all electric seup. But the more I got into it the more and more it ws going to cost. The biggest reason for wanting to be all electric ws because of my condo HOA full of senial I mean seniors who don't like there beautyrest being disturbed. lol. So now I just have to purchase all of the supplies and slap it together. I'm also going to be making a 600 ish gallon brine maker. Way more than I need but hey maybe I will supply some folks too. I only use about 4 pallets a year on average but I just picked up 3 more 0 tolerance salt accounts so now I will be using quite a bit more and the liquid will pay for itself I'm hoping that is.....


----------



## delong17

hey guys, i know its late in the season but i have a f450 dump with a 9'6" v plow that is going to sit all winter. If anyone needs another truck to run, and has an experienced driver, id be willing to lease out the truck for a couple months.

PM me if interested. (mostly a summer truck for hauling material, i don't have the time to configure snow plow routes and sub contracting for commercial properties or have another driver . So with school and my residential routes i have i am all set, just looking to keep the oil flowing and the truck not sitting there all winter)


I am looking to pretty much pay the insurance, truck payment, and a little profit if someone needs an extra truck. Or i can plow a lot after i am done with residentials


----------



## alternative

michigancutter;1360595 said:


> On that map it looks like 10-12 inches of snow for detroit. looks like youll be busy.lol
> 2,4,7 said just a dusting possible for are side of town. everything looks west for accumulating snow. Hey im selling my dumptruck if your looking for another truck.


I;ll trade you the boat for it...yeah?? When you coming out to look at it.
I am in the process of waxing it out right now (well my guys are)...its a beauty! I dont even wanna sell, but what the wifey wants, she usually gets...lol After 10 seasons on this boat, she now wants a bigger one..! Wtf, she want the Cornielia Marie??? I mean damn, them big ass 40' cruisers are nice yatchs, basically, but a hell of a payment. Me- I just want a 35' Fountain as an upgrade+ the kids love the noise of the thru hull exhaust!.


----------



## Lightningllc

[

Where are u located

QUOTE=delong17;1361007]hey guys, i know its late in the season but i have a f450 dump with a 9'6" v plow that is going to sit all winter. If anyone needs another truck to run, and has an experienced driver, id be willing to lease out the truck for a couple months.

PM me if interested. (mostly a summer truck for hauling material, i don't have the time to configure snow plow routes and sub contracting for commercial properties or have another driver . So with school and my residential routes i have i am all set, just looking to keep the oil flowing and the truck not sitting there all winter)

I am looking to pretty much pay the insurance, truck payment, and a little profit if someone needs an extra truck. Or i can plow a lot after i am done with residentials[/QUOTE]


----------



## alternative

delong17;1361007 said:


> hey guys, i know its late in the season but i have a f450 dump with a 9'6" v plow that is going to sit all winter. If anyone needs another truck to run, and has an experienced driver, id be willing to lease out the truck for a couple months.
> 
> PM me if interested. (mostly a summer truck for hauling material, i don't have the time to configure snow plow routes and sub contracting for commercial properties or have another driver . So with school and my residential routes i have i am all set, just looking to keep the oil flowing and the truck not sitting there all winter)
> 
> I am looking to pretty much pay the insurance, truck payment, and a little profit if someone needs an extra truck. Or i can plow a lot after i am done with residentials


where are you located? 48009//.,?

And Ryan, whats the update look liike, is this rain gonna change over today? or tonight>? or stay all water...? Im not ready at all..still have leaves in the trucks..

Thanks 4 updating us.


----------



## Plow man Foster

Delong is in bham
Cool guy


----------



## alternative

*Funny JOKE*

An Israeli doctor says: "in Israel, medicine is so advanced that we cut off a man's testicles, put them on another man and in six weeks, he is looking for work".
The German doctor says: "that's nothing, in Germany we take part of a brain, put it in another man, and in four weeks he is looking for work".
The Russian doctor says: "gentlemen, we take half a heart from a man, put it in another's chest and in two weeks he is looking for work".
"The American doctor laughs: "You all are behind us. Three years ago, we took a man with no brains, no heart and no balls and made him President. Now, the whole country is looking for work."
hahaha----...


----------



## alternative

Plow man Foster;1361051 said:


> Delong is in bham
> Cool guy


Ill keep you in mind *Delong*...if this larger contract comes back this week, i may need a truck asap. But im looking to buy one, since i already have a driver for it..PM me with what your looking for as far as rate for lease over winter and you as a sub.Occasionally if needed.
Thanks,,


----------



## BossPlow2010

alternative;1361056 said:


> An Israeli doctor says: "in Israel, medicine is so advanced that we cut off a man's testicles, put them on another man and in six weeks, he is looking for work".
> The German doctor says: "that's nothing, in Germany we take part of a brain, put it in another man, and in four weeks he is looking for work".
> The Russian doctor says: "gentlemen, we take half a heart from a man, put it in another's chest and in two weeks he is looking for work".
> "The American doctor laughs: "You all are behind us. Three years ago, we took a man with no brains, no heart and no balls and made him President. Now, the whole country is looking for work."
> hahaha----...


Do you have prince Albert in a can?

Last night I had a dream I was a muffler, woke up exhausted!

Why did the blonde nurse carry a red magic marker? 
So she could draw blood.

What do you call a blonde in the closet?
Last years hide and seek winner!


----------



## TGS Inc.

alternative;1361046 said:


> I;ll trade you the boat for it...yeah?? When you coming out to look at it.
> I am in the process of waxing it out right now (well my guys are)...its a beauty! I dont even wanna sell, but what the wifey wants, she usually gets...lol After 10 seasons on this boat, she now wants a bigger one..! Wtf, she want the Cornielia Marie??? I mean damn, them big ass 40' cruisers are nice yatchs, basically, but a hell of a payment. Me- I just want a 35' Fountain as an upgrade+ the kids love the noise of the thru hull exhaust!.


It's not the payment that will get you...Its the fuel!! 30-40 gallons per hour running... :-0


----------



## alternative

TGS Inc.;1361083 said:


> It's not the payment that will get you...Its the fuel!! 30-40 gallons per hour running... :-0


I hear ya...I have a 24ft w/ a 350 5.7lt in it now and it sucks the shi*T out of the fuel- and at the gas docks iin SCS (unless you lug 8 (5gal) cans to your dock every week, you pay out the azz.... Thats why for last few yrs unless we went out w/out the kids, we stayed local- ArtVans little cove is pretty close to my harbor and good for swimming- burn about 1/4 of a gal to get there and back..lol
gotta do what you gotta do- the fuel will kill you!


----------



## Luther

delong17;1361007 said:


> hey guys, i know its late in the season but i have a f450 dump with a 9'6" v plow that is going to sit all winter. If anyone needs another truck to run, and has an experienced driver, id be willing to lease out the truck for a couple months.
> 
> PM me if interested. (mostly a summer truck for hauling material, i don't have the time to configure snow plow routes and sub contracting for commercial properties or have another driver . So with school and my residential routes i have i am all set, just looking to keep the oil flowing and the truck not sitting there all winter)
> 
> I am looking to pretty much pay the insurance, truck payment, and a little profit if someone needs an extra truck. Or i can plow a lot after i am done with residentials


What's the chance you can commit to some road plowing for me before you do your residentials?

If so send me a pm.


----------



## redskinsfan34

Holy $h%t could I use an Express update right now. 950 AM said 4-6 inches on my way into my regular job today and I'm in full panic mode!!!


----------



## TheXpress2002

Winter Storm Watches have been issued.3-5 inches for mostly everyone except eastern Wayne and Monroe counties. Further update coming


----------



## caitlyncllc

TheXpress2002;1361099 said:


> Winter Storm Watches have been issued.3-5 inches for mostly everyone except eastern Wayne and Monroe counties. Further update coming


Goodie. I got the salter up and running last night - thought I would be ok for tonight. Now I gotta get the plow ready. Right wing will not go out. It's always something. I think I will just jump in my time maching and back up a month so I can finish the stuff I have not had time to do!!


----------



## redskinsfan34

TheXpress2002;1361099 said:


> Winter Storm Watches have been issued.3-5 inches for mostly everyone except eastern Wayne and Monroe counties. Further update coming


Well that couldn't have been a faster reply. Thank you sir. :salute:


----------



## TheXpress2002

Before I begin. These are forecasted amounts that will fall from the sky, NOT NECESSARILY STICK .......but.....with how hard it will be snowing some will accumulate.

Jackson to Lansing to Saginaw 6-8 inches temps around 27 degrees

Chelsea to Howell 4-6 inches temps around 29

Ann Arbor to Brighton to Flint 3-5 inches temps around 29

Canton to Novi to Commerce 2-4 inches temps around 30

Westland to Livonia to Farmington 1-3 inches temps around 30

Now I am not saying the eastside is out of the woods. GET READY

One degree either way makes a huge difference.


----------



## terrapro

I am having a hard time wrapping my head around how this is coming about. How does it go from 40deg and rain to 3-5 inches of snow that will actually stick? Oh yeah and we have flood watches issued!


----------



## TheXpress2002

terrapro;1361121 said:


> I am having a hard time wrapping my head around how this is coming about. How does it go from 40deg and rain to 3-5 inches of snow that will actually stick? Oh yeah and we have flood watches issued!


Tennessee had the same thing yesterday poured rain all day......

....5 inches of snow last night


----------



## TGS Inc.

alternative;1361085 said:


> I hear ya...I have a 24ft w/ a 350 5.7lt in it now and it sucks the shi*T out of the fuel- and at the gas docks iin SCS (unless you lug 8 (5gal) cans to your dock every week, you pay out the azz.... Thats why for last few yrs unless we went out w/out the kids, we stayed local- ArtVans little cove is pretty close to my harbor and good for swimming- burn about 1/4 of a gal to get there and back..lol
> gotta do what you gotta do- the fuel will kill you!


I keep my boat at Pier 500 in Wyandotte - they sell fuel at street prices to slip holders...Still a bite though! We go by Grosse Ile (barge bay) and anchor out for the day with the kids - awesome times!


----------



## michigancutter

TheXpress2002;1361119 said:


> Before I begin. These are forecasted amounts that will fall from the sky, NOT NECESSARILY STICK .......but.....with how hard it will be snowing some will accumulate.
> 
> Jackson to Lansing to Saginaw 6-8 inches temps around 27 degrees
> 
> Chelsea to Howell 4-6 inches temps around 29
> 
> Ann Arbor to Brighton to Flint 3-5 inches temps around 29
> 
> Canton to Novi to Commerce 2-4 inches temps around 30
> 
> Westland to Livonia to Farmington 1-3 inches temps around 30
> 
> Now I am not saying the eastside is out of the woods. GET READY
> 
> One degree either way makes a huge difference.


Dont see my area in this watch. Hopefully Macomb, St clair are in the clear. My calcium tanks are under water right now so dont think i could salt anyways.lol My 2ft wide creek is now a 20-30 ft wide river. Holy crap.


----------



## superiorsnowrem

How's the temp looking for tomorrow morning/afteroon? Do u think it will melt away?

Are u predicting a plow and salt run?


----------



## BossPlow2010

TGS Inc.;1361127 said:


> I keep my boat at Pier 500 in Wyandotte - they sell fuel at street prices to slip holders...Still a bite though! We go by Grosse Ile (barge bay) and anchor out for the day with the kids - awesome times!


Barge bay? Is that near Dunbar Sullivan or near hole in the wall?


----------



## irlandscaper

Hey express, any chance you could include st. clair county in your forecasts? Trying not to ask for to much, but your forecasts are far better then anything Ive seen or found.


----------



## alternative

TheXpress2002;1361119 said:


> Before I begin. These are forecasted amounts that will fall from the sky, NOT NECESSARILY STICK .......but.....with how hard it will be snowing some will accumulate.
> 
> Jackson to Lansing to Saginaw 6-8 inches temps around 27 degrees
> 
> Chelsea to Howell 4-6 inches temps around 29
> 
> Ann Arbor to Brighton to Flint 3-5 inches temps around 29
> 
> Canton to Novi to Commerce 2-4 inches temps around 30
> 
> Westland to Livonia to Farmington 1-3 inches temps around 30
> 
> Now I am not saying the eastside is out of the woods. GET READY
> 
> One degree either way makes a huge difference.


Eastside>SCS 35 /rain...PLEASE!!!!


----------



## alternative

michigancutter;1361133 said:


> Dont see my area in this watch. Hopefully Macomb, St clair are in the clear. My calcium tanks are under water right now so dont think i could salt anyways.lol My 2ft wide creek is now a 20-30 ft wide river. Holy crap.


haha- Mike, if i get my rig set up (salt truck) today, i will help you out with some of your eastside sites..


----------



## alternative

TGS Inc.;1361127 said:


> I keep my boat at Pier 500 in Wyandotte - they sell fuel at street prices to slip holders...Still a bite though! We go by Grosse Ile (barge bay) and anchor out for the day with the kids - awesome times!


Not us...they charge .30 over street prices. 
We mostly hang as muskmoot/gull or GP sometimes drive the det river...


----------



## TheXpress2002

irlandscaper;1361177 said:


> Hey express, any chance you could include st. clair county in your forecasts? Trying not to ask for to much, but your forecasts are far better then anything Ive seen or found.


I do. St Clair though isnt really effected with this system.......at the moment


----------



## irlandscaper

Thanks, express. Must have missed that in the past. We all owe you one...


----------



## alternative

irlandscaper;1361187 said:


> Thanks, express. Must have missed that in the past. We all owe you one...


hell yeah we do---keep up the good work Ryan..


----------



## TGS Inc.

BossPlow2010;1361148 said:


> Barge bay? Is that near Dunbar Sullivan or near hole in the wall?


Hole in the wall is near Monroe I believe. I think you are correct on calling it Dunbar Sullivan...Its due East of Grosse Ile...


----------



## P&M Landscaping

TGS Inc.;1361208 said:


> Hole in the wall is near Monroe I believe. I think you are correct on calling it Dunbar Sullivan...Its due East of Grosse Ile...


I live over on the island, Hole in the wall is in the long **** about 3/4 miles south of the Barge Bay or Dunbar Sullivan, both are East of GIThumbs Up


----------



## delong17

Birmingham,MI 48009. I am willing go lease it to anyone 35 miles around me.



Lightningllc;1361047 said:


> [
> 
> Where are u located
> 
> Birmingham,MI 48009. I am willing go lease it to anyone 35 miles around me.
> 
> QUOTE=delong17;1361007]hey guys, i know its late in the season but i have a f450 dump with a 9'6" v plow that is going to sit all winter. If anyone needs another truck to run, and has an experienced driver, id be willing to lease out the truck for a couple months.
> 
> PM me if interested. (mostly a summer truck for hauling material, i don't have the time to configure snow plow routes and sub contracting for commercial properties or have another driver . So with school and my residential routes i have i am all set, just looking to keep the oil flowing and the truck not sitting there all winter)
> 
> I am looking to pretty much pay the insurance, truck payment, and a little profit if someone needs an extra truck. Or i can plow a lot after i am done with residentials


[/QUOTE]


----------



## michigancutter

TheXpress2002;1361186 said:


> I do. St Clair though isnt really effected with this system.......at the moment


thats what i like to hear, not effected by this system. Thanks express for your great info, and hope you have a safe winter.


----------



## michigancutter

alternative;1361184 said:


> haha- Mike, if i get my rig set up (salt truck) today, i will help you out with some of your eastside sites..


Thanks sean. Hopefully you wont have to. looks like were not as effected as the westside is. Maybe just the grassy area. heard its going to be 40+ tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## brookline

Thank you for all the highly valued info Ryan! I look forward to seeing you at that site this year


----------



## Patrick34

*Sub Needed - Lake Orion*

One of my subs just backed out. I have a commercial building in Lake Orion, 3/4 acre and some sidewalk. Anyone need some extra work for the season? I also have some additional work the in immediate area, primarily subdivision streets that we could use some help. If you are in the Lake Orion / Rochester area and looking for extra work, call me anytime at my office, 248.276.8802. Thanks.


----------



## IC-Smoke

any predictions for Jackson south to the state line? Thanks!


----------



## Tango

Anybody ever deal with Santoro Automotive & Truck Repair in Detroit?

Back on the 9th I put a deposit on a new 8.2 VXT and as of today they say they still don’t have all the parts. They say they are hoping for this week.

I called a few other places and they say two to three days. Weingartz says they can have me running by the weekend if I bring it in today. 

I still have my old truck to use but am getting really annoyed by the wait, I’m making payments on the new truck and want it done.


----------



## Frankland

Tango;1361427 said:


> Anybody ever deal with Santoro Automotive & Truck Repair in Detroit?
> 
> Back on the 9th I put a deposit on a new 8.2 VXT and as of today they say they still don't have all the parts. They say they are hoping for this week.
> 
> I called a few other places and they say two to three days. Weingartz says they can have me running by the weekend if I bring it in today.
> 
> I still have my old truck to use but am getting really annoyed by the wait, I'm making payments on the new truck and want it done.


Yes, Dave is a real reputable guy from Santoros, there has been backorders on boss parts since about a month ago.


----------



## Luther

x2 on Dave. Very reputable, knows his stuff as well as anyone out there. Hard to do better than him.


----------



## Tango

Thanx for the input. He is cool when I talk to him but I am growing inpatient. Guess I will give it a bit more time. I know I should have ordered sooner but the new truck was an impulse buy.


----------



## Luther

He's a very busy man. As with most who are on the top of their game....don't piss him off. You need him more than he needs you.


----------



## Tango

TCLA;1361466 said:


> He's a very busy man. As with most who are on the top of their game....don't piss him off. You need him more than he needs you.


So are you saying that because I only buy a plow every three years he doesn't need me? 
Not trying to be a jerk but your last line doesn't make much sense to me as a customer. 
When I went and ordered it they said 7 to 10 days, it's been 21 so I asked if anybody had any experience with them. Two quick responses said Dave is a great guy and they do good work so I said I will give it more time. I went there via a recommendation in the first place. Not trying to "piss" anyone off just looking for some feed back since I haven't dealt with them before.


----------



## Stuffdeer

I don't believe he said he doesn't need you...that's an assumption. He just stated you need him more then he needs you...


----------



## BossPlowGuy04

can anyone sub alot for me at farmington and freedom? its small maybe a 30min push. Thanks in advance!


----------



## bln

Boss plow guy, give me a call @ (248)-982-5263. Thanx. Brad


----------



## eatonpaving

BossPlowGuy04;1361499 said:


> can anyone sub alot for me at farmington and freedom? its small maybe a 30min push. Thanks in advance!


i have 2 in that area......i could do it for you.....


----------



## M & D LAWN

Has anyone made a lid for their ploy spreader, similar to the Western Tornado spreader?
If so what type of materials did you use and how did you account keeping the weather out from the front and back?, assuming there is a pitch to shed water.


----------



## terrapro

Starting to stick here in Howell. Wet sloppy mess uggghh...


----------



## KBLandscaping

*Looking for a driver*

I'm looking for a driver for one of my trucks. Shop located in Livonia. Must have experience. Good gig for the right guy. Call Kevin 248-444-2331


----------



## Moonlighter

Starting to sleet on Dixie Hwy. at Telegraph


----------



## grassmaster06

Southfield and outer dr is seriously flooded,hopefully this snow just melts in all the water lol,if we do plow it will be a joke( slush fest)by 10:00am tomorrow every thing be should almost gone ,I wonder what the counties have planned ,this knd of stuff sucks


----------



## Metro Lawn

Still raining on the eastside. Just took the temp of my concrete driveway. 44 degrees


----------



## bigjeeping

Metro Lawn;1361758 said:


> Still raining on the eastside. Just took the temp of my concrete driveway. 44 degrees


I'm pretty doubtful, but I like surprises (that pay bills). payup


----------



## magnatrac

My grass , pavers, and gravel drive are all white except where there is a puddle. It's big flakes but unless it really picks up I don't see a ton of accumulation. When I walk it just turns to slushy foot prints. I might go put some salt in the back of my truck just to insure I don't need it :laughing: Then if it does pick up atleast I'll be ready !

, shaun


----------



## Lightningllc

@@@@ this. Snows sticking Trucks on hoist.


----------



## Jays Green Daze

I have 2 commercial properties in Flint I'm looking for help on if your routes are not already full. Both are off of linden road. The first is a large doctors office, takes about 1 hour 15 mins with a single truck 8 ft plow. The other takes about 15 mins easy push into grassy area. No sidewalks at both places. Pm me if interested I can give more details.


----------



## Luther

Good luck to you Jay.

Don't we want it to stick?


----------



## Matson Snow

Dam right we want it to stick......Just put new Tires on truck and have to pay for them.....Plus..Im wanting a 90" LCD HDTV for the Basement....So it better start Snowing like a Motherf$%ker.......:laughing:........:salute:


----------



## terrapro

The city just made their first pass down my road.


----------



## snowman6

Sticking to the grass,cars and porches here in Milford.


----------



## BossPlow2010

terrapro;1361889 said:


> The city just made their first pass down my road.


Salting or belly blade?


----------



## wseal

3" in jackson so far


----------



## cgrappler135

wseal;1361938 said:


> 3" in jackson so far


Is that on the lots or grassy surfaces?


----------



## alternative

TCLA;1361466 said:


> He's a very busy man. As with most who are on the top of their game....don't piss him off. You need him more than he needs you.


You know it.^..he and Dewey are great guys..I only deal w/ them for all my snow parts/repairs-new purchases. Trust me theyre workmanship is well worth the wait.


----------



## terrapro

BossPlow2010;1361924 said:


> Salting or belly blade?


Both........


----------



## Tango

alternative;1361965 said:


> You know it.^..he and Dewey are great guys..I only deal w/ them for all my snow parts/repairs-new purchases. Trust me theyre workmanship is well worth the wait.


It's all good, I just want to be able to run both trucks. I don't like not having things ready to roll and the wait is killing me with the snow on the way.


----------



## groundbreakers

LOL its been way to warm for the past 3 weeks for any accumiliation ... just because were dropping down below 32 degrees for one night doesnt mean anything ... i can still use a shovel on my dirt .. so it aint frozen yet .... icy roadways yes .... accumilation no ..


----------



## 2FAST4U

Tango;1362010 said:


> It�s all good, I just want to be able to run both trucks. I don�t like not having things ready to roll and the wait is killing me with the snow on the way.


That's why you should've had that plow on in September!!!! Sorry just had to stir the pot alittle, if you need help I can probably get a truck over to you. We need to get together soon for lunch


----------



## terrapro

I am sooo not tired yet. This is going to be a long night.The radar looks like its drieing up too.


----------



## Tango

2FAST4U;1362059 said:


> That's why you should've had that plow on in September!!!! Sorry just had to stir the pot alittle, if you need help I can probably get a truck over to you. We need to get together soon for lunch


Yeah Yeah Yeah, I'll be fine for this one.


----------



## Lightningllc

Its slushy in south lyon, Fun fun fun, Long day.


----------



## TheXpress2002

groundbreakers;1362052 said:


> LOL its been way to warm for the past 3 weeks for any accumiliation ... just because were dropping down below 32 degrees for one night doesnt mean anything ... i can still use a shovel on my dirt .. so it aint frozen yet .... icy roadways yes .... accumilation no ..


YOu are right on the ground temps, but this can flash freeze at 26 degrees leading to accumulation.

Just got off the phone with an HOA south of 94 in A2 and they have 1 inch on pavement in the past hour


----------



## snowman6

I feel the same way terrapro.


----------



## TheXpress2002

Here is the thing. The band that is burying Lansing has to slide east at some point. For those that have not seen snow yet, just wait


----------



## eatonpaving

TheXpress2002;1362109 said:


> Here is the thing. The band that is burying Lansing has to slide east at some point. For those that have not seen snow yet, just wait


i was afraid of that....i was just looking at the radar, thinking its going to be an easy night.......


----------



## Milwaukee

TheXpress2002;1362109 said:


> Here is the thing. The band that is burying Lansing has to slide east at some point. For those that have not seen snow yet, just wait


Just saw my friend post picture which are in East Lansing on FB. You will see picture on Lightning's FB


----------



## Lightningllc

Dan I don't see it


----------



## TheXpress2002

Well this sums up Battle Creek....lol....

http://wwmt-radar.freedombroadcasting.net/bccam.jpg


----------



## Milwaukee

Lightningllc;1362131 said:


> Dan I don't see it


Must be private view only.

Found this on other website greatlakes4x4.

Guy say they got 6" snow in Saginaw by Bay City :O

This is in S Lansing


----------



## 09dieselguy

that was me that posted on gl. im about to head out here in a while. still snowing here. have some guys out right now.


----------



## Moonlighter

Nope it don't look like that here lol.


----------



## Milwaukee

09dieselguy;1362144 said:


> that was me that posted on gl. im about to head out here in a while. still snowing here. have some guys out right now.


Nice to meet you.

Could you post pictures of snow here? Is snow heavy wet?


----------



## FaulknerLwnCare

Tango;1361487 said:


> So are you saying that because I only buy a plow every three years he doesn't need me?
> Not trying to be a jerk but your last line doesn't make much sense to me as a customer.
> When I went and ordered it they said 7 to 10 days, it's been 21 so I asked if anybody had any experience with them. Two quick responses said Dave is a great guy and they do good work so I said I will give it more time. I went there via a recommendation in the first place. Not trying to "piss" anyone off just looking for some feed back since I haven't dealt with them before.


Go to Weingartz i got mine installed on my truck 4 days after i ordered it.20 days and he still doesnt have your plow, thats crazy.


----------



## bln

Is this brett or paul that got the new plow


----------



## 09dieselguy

Milwaukee;1362154 said:


> Nice to meet you.
> 
> Could you post pictures of snow here? Is snow heavy wet?


ill post some pictures when i get out there tonight. ill snap some on the iphone and get them posted when i get a chance. ya its the wet heavy stuff. the vblade was covered with slush and had to keep knocking it off. mostly from the front tires splashing the stuff all over.


----------



## TheXpress2002

On the road.... mich ave and 94 absolutely nothing, state st and 94 all grass covered, side roads and lots are slush.....6.2 mile difference


----------



## caitlyncllc

I have 1.5" to 2" on my driveway in Fenton. Still snowing. It's wet and heavy - and leaves the concrete very slick after you slide a blade on it. Yippee.


----------



## GimmeSnow!!

I have 1" - 1.5" in ortonville


----------



## grassmaster06

Nothing Downriver yet heading to 275 and 96 to check conditions.anyone around telegraph and 13 mile ,any accumulations yet


----------



## brandonslc

grassmaster06;1362280 said:


> Nothing Downriver yet heading to 275 and 96 to check conditions.anyone around telegraph and 13 mile ,any accumulations yet


Telegraph and 12 mile just wet. Novi rd and 96 about a quarter inch on cement


----------



## Moonlighter

Still just a little slush Woodward and Oakland, looks like the dry air is shutting this thing down early, at least on radar.


----------



## TGS Inc.

MI Ave/ Inkster 35 degrees, MI / Merriman, 34 degrees with very light snow...Anyone know about 8mile and Haggerty area??


----------



## grassmaster06

Thanks for the info


----------



## TheXpress2002

A2 definate salt. Canton soaking wet


Winds have shifted out of the west. Dry air is eating away at the band of snow. Should be done in a hour.


----------



## TGS Inc.

Mi Ave / Belleville Rd - Air tem 31 degrees, parking lot temp 34, very light snow...Haven't seen any salt trucks


----------



## bln

Express, thanks for the continous updates. Per usual you have dne a great job letting us know what others don't. (That chuck gaidica is full of crap.)


----------



## snow plowman

No snow here in muskegon hopeing it comes soon thow wishfull thinking lol


----------



## NewImgLwn&Lndsc

*edit*Nw Livonia/Northville sticking to grassy areas,parking lots are patchy. As I drive southeast less on grassy areas,lots wet. Snowing lightly in both locations.


----------



## alternative

Tango;1362010 said:


> It's all good, I just want to be able to run both trucks. I don't like not having things ready to roll and the wait is killing me with the snow on the way.


Best thing to do...Call Chris @ the front desk and talk to him-- just ask him for a status update on your truck..this way youre not buggin Dave and he will (chris) put a bug in Dave or Deweys ear about getting yours done. This is how i handle it over there without seeming to bother anyone....they always take good care of me- ive been dealing with the Santoro bros for over 25 yrs now. Theyre a bit pricey, but you definetly get what you pay for!

Good luck.


----------



## alternative

FaulknerLwnCare;1362166 said:


> Go to Weingartz i got mine installed on my truck 4 days after i ordered it.20 days and he still doesnt have your plow, thats crazy.


Good luck w/them, ive heard nothing but bad installs over there...sloppy wiring, mount your plow connects is the stupid places -controllers half azzzed mounted-- just my opinion. 
Santoro is the place to go on the east side- Trust me ...for heavy duty truck repair or plow/salter parts-sales-service, they cant be beat..They are neat, professional and do it right. 
Again you will get what you pay for-
Geez i sound like i work for these guys, selling them to you, but i dont. i just knnow them all over there very well and have had nothing but great experiences since day 1 (25yrs ago) I rarely go to Wiengartz tho for anything-even lawn equip/parts..just dont like em..


----------



## alternative

NOthing but flurries here on the eastside- SCS....damn, go figure and all the prep work me and Mikes lawn n Snow did last night on my salt truck to get it up and running...and nothing. Took off my leaf cleaup box on my small dump trk and loaded the vbox= all for this!

Thanks anyway Mike- much appreciated. I owe u a beer when we go to the casino...lol

PS.
RANDY- check your emails...call me later


----------



## grassmaster06

Checked all my lots and jut wet and didn't see anyone out salting in my areas


----------



## bln

How is southfield and plymouth, anybody? Thank you.


----------



## grassmaster06

Southfeild was wet and 275 and 96 plymouth was wet also around 3:15am a little on grassy areas


----------



## alternative

I;lll bet I know a few guys who are out salting lots as we speak---even though its wet and 35 degrees...they are greedy basterds.


----------



## Glockshot73!

Warren, grass and nonpaved surfaces covered, paved surfaces wet, ground temps 30-35 degrees but nothing slick yet. Sterling heights glaze over concrete surfaces with the last heavy band but melting quickly didn't salt. At least the crazy prep work of getting everything ready for tonight will lead to rest before the next one.


----------



## alternative

^ right on....but back to cleanups tomorrow..(Hopefully)


----------



## Plow Dude

alternative;1362329 said:


> I;lll bet I know a few guys who are out salting lots as we speak---even though its wet and 35 degrees...they are greedy basterds.


I was driving through Westland about an hour ago and saw a couple companies salting lots. There is some snow in the grass, but roads are completely fine.


----------



## 2FAST4U

alternative;1362341 said:


> ^ right on....but back to cleanups tomorrow..(Hopefully)


Yup hopefuly this little bit that just came down melts today and we can finish clean ups this week and put every thing away!!! Leafs will be a blast tomorrow


----------



## Tango

As long as the standing water is gone today. I worry about it freezing tonight with the temp dropping.


----------



## Greenstar lawn

2FAST4U;1362362 said:


> Yup hopefuly this little bit that just came down melts today and we can finish clean ups this week and put every thing away!!! Leafs will be a blast tomorrow


I am going to remain optimistic with ya Will, But the 2 clean-ups I have to finish out the year are prob going to be way to soaked for me to put a mower on.


----------



## 2FAST4U

Greenstar lawn;1362398 said:


> I am going to remain optimistic with ya Will, But the 2 clean-ups I have to finish out the year are prob going to be way to soaked for me to put a mower on.


Ya if thats the case it'll be blowers and rakes only, the 6 I have left are small so it wouldnt be to bad


----------



## M & D LAWN

Some lots around Telegraph and Michigan Ave down thru Telegraph and Eureka have ice on them.


----------



## alternative

2FAST4U;1362417 said:


> Ya if thats the case it'll be blowers and rakes only, the 6 I have left are small so it wouldnt be to bad


Exactly- you dont need a mower to do a cleanup(unless its huge) ..rakes, tarp, blowers work fine. Its gutters im worried about after they freeze up tonight-cleaning those will be chippin ice blocks + I think well have to salt the ponding tonight too..


----------



## alternative

Plow Dude;1362359 said:


> I was driving through Westland about an hour ago and saw a couple companies salting lots. There is some snow in the grass, but roads are completely fine.


Same here- at a bank in SCS- I wont mention any names, but they are bigger..and the driver gets out and checks for ice and then hops in and blasts away---that'll be white later today-- i just hand salted some spots at a couple medical blds i have that were kinda slick- some ice patches-no need to drop tons tho...


----------



## TheXpress2002

Looking ahead....

Thursday night into Friday looks to be a fast moving system. Most likey just a salting. An inch of snow is not out of the question.

Another system Sunday brings us a bunch of slop. Models are all over the place but it looks to stay to our west leaving us warmwr with mixed precip.

After that..... (better not state because forecasts more than 4 days out are hogwash and witchcraft) ...

....Next Tuesday-Thursday timeframe looks to have a system effect the area. If things stay together it ahould produce some decent snowfall. Currently the models are digesting if it will be 2 seperate systems or 1 larger one.


----------



## redskinsfan34

Had 2 or 3 inches in both Dexter and Chelsea. Wet, sloppy stuff. It quit coming down at 2:45. Hey Lightning our anyone in Livingston county, How much did we get up your way? I have 2 bank owned houses there but wondering if I should even bother. Might be melted away by the time I get there.


----------



## Lightningllc

Howell 4in. Milford 3in. South Lyon 1.5 ice. Everything is ice.


----------



## redskinsfan34

Lightningllc;1362497 said:


> Howell 4in. Milford 3in. South Lyon 1.5 ice. Everything is ice.


Thank You Sir. :salute:


----------



## delong17

dad works at MSU, they got hit with 10" of snow in East Lansing. Here in Birmingham, We got a mearly 1/2 an inch. Cement and Asphalt is all dry, what a disappointment. Bummer


----------



## terrapro

redskinsfan34;1362468 said:


> Had 2 or 3 inches in both Dexter and Chelsea. Wet, sloppy stuff. It quit coming down at 2:45. Hey Lightning our anyone in Livingston county, How much did we get up your way? I have 2 bank owned houses there but wondering if I should even bother. Might be melted away by the time I get there.


About 5inches of sh%#t over 1/4inch of ice here in Howell. ICE ICE ICE everywhere, nothing looks good here. Went to Brighton for a couple hours and they barely had 1.5 inches.

I think I am going to go and die...so freaking tired and hungry. Oh yeah and blew a line on my plow about 15min into the first job. 

Jim said Lansing got over 9inches of this crap


----------



## terrapro

Just got back in a few ago, probably go out later to check how the salt is working.



terrapro;1362588 said:


> About 5inches of sh%#t over 1/4inch of ice here in Howell. ICE ICE ICE everywhere, nothing looks good here. Went to Brighton for a couple hours and they barely had 1.5 inches.
> 
> I think I am going to go and die...so freaking tired and hungry. Oh yeah and blew a line on my plow about 15min into the first job.
> 
> Jim said Lansing got over 9inches of this crap


Wow I quoted myself instead of editing haha.


----------



## alternative

damn some of you boys got some good snow-- we on the eastside only got a dusting on the lawns/rooftops.. Not even a salting.


----------



## axl

Checked sites from 2-5am this morning from redford, livonia, dhts & westland and everything was just wet. Got an email from one of my clients in livonia @10am giving me an FYI that there lot was kinda slippery this morning & a few people complained. Thought I did the right thing last night but apparently things changed after I went home.


----------



## TheXpress2002

A company to remain nameless is currently in Plymouth hand sweeping the lot they laid salt down last night. Funniest thing I have seen in a long time.


----------



## PowersTree

Not bad for a first night, blind, on sites I've never seen. Besides my damn push spreader!!

Now off to do two blowouts. How cold did it get last night?? Wondering if I'm gonna find two frozen back flows.


----------



## alternative

check out this sweet blower...ride on $9000 Screw that!


----------



## alternative

PowersTree;1362672 said:


> Not bad for a first night, blind, on sites I've never seen. Besides my damn push spreader!!
> 
> Now off to do two blowouts. How cold did it get last night?? Wondering if I'm gonna find two frozen back flows.


Some are froze-- "late callers pay more" - repairs now or later? Lol


----------



## BossPlow2010

TheXpress2002;1362448 said:


> Looking ahead....
> 
> Thursday night into Friday looks to be a fast moving system. Most likey just a salting. An inch of snow is not out of the question.
> 
> Another system Sunday brings us a bunch of slop. Models are all over the place but it looks to stay to our west leaving us warmwr with mixed precip.
> 
> *After that..... (better not state because forecasts more than 4 days out are hogwash and witchcraft) *...
> 
> ....Next Tuesday-Thursday timeframe looks to have a system effect the area. If things stay together it ahould produce some decent snowfall. Currently the models are digesting if it will be 2 seperate systems or 1 larger one.


Thanks Harry! :waving:


----------



## Moonlighter

TheXpress2002;1362670 said:


> A company to remain nameless is currently in Plymouth hand sweeping the lot they laid salt down last night. Funniest thing I have seen in a long time.


Any chance you got video of them cleaning up :laughing:


----------



## cgrappler135

Does anybody have a stock radio for a 2003 f350 they wanna sell? I think 99-03 are the same?


----------



## firelwn82

Well today sucked. 2-3 inches on the ground and neither the plow or the salt spreader worked. Fought with them for 3 hours. Finally found a misplaced wire on the plow said F the spreader and just tossed the salt like feeding chickens. That's how I started doing it 5 years ago so just went back to my old ways lol. After I finished today I found the connection at the back of the truck to the spreader isnt making a good connection. All kinks are officially worked out. Brink on the snow mother nature. payup


----------



## cuttingedge13

cgrappler135;1362910 said:


> Does anybody have a stock radio for a 2003 f350 they wanna sell? I think 99-03 are the same?


I've got one with no cd or tape player.


----------



## grassmaster06

axl;1362655 said:


> Checked sites from 2-5am this morning from redford, livonia, dhts & westland and everything was just wet. Got an email from one of my clients in livonia @10am giving me an FYI that there lot was kinda slippery this morning & a few people complained. Thought I did the right thing last night but apparently things changed after I went home.


Same here I went back home around 5 am everything was wet ,defiantly should have salted .got a couple complaints from that ,I guess when in doubt throw the salt


----------



## magnatrac

It was a fun morning here in north oakland. At my house( ortonville area) I had 4-5 " on my deck , 3" on my pavers ( I just shoveled them it didn't melt today) and another 3" on my gravel drive. Our lots here in town had 0-4" it just depended where it was and how much water there was. I plowed it off and only actually salted 1 lot. The rest cleaned off good enough that I wasn't worried about any refreeze with my truck reading 31 degrees. The further east I went the snow really fell off. Our subdivision streets in lk. orion had wet spots - 2" . We pushed them even though it was going to melt today with traffic. I hate plowing streets with heavy wet snow on garbage day ! All in all it went well today I always dread the first push for some reason. Now that it's out of the way I'm ready :laughing:

,shaun


----------



## Superior L & L

Wow, the first is the worst !!! Or let's hope. At 5:00pmlast night I had three plow trucks and two salters not working and the snow building. By 1:00am we had all trucks up, running and pulling out ! 

Pushed 3-4" of concrete in flint. Everything was cleared by there required time. Nothing worse than down trucks on your first push. First impressions really do last. The only thing that broke was a shovel van back window from a rolling snow blower !


----------



## Matson Snow

TheXpress2002;1362670 said:


> A company to remain nameless is currently in Plymouth hand sweeping the lot they laid salt down last night. Funniest thing I have seen in a long time.


I just wanted my Salt Back....

Im sure they gave a rebate on the salting.....payup


----------



## saltoftheearth

grassmaster06;1362941 said:


> Same here I went back home around 5 am everything was wet ,defiantly should have salted .got a couple complaints from that ,I guess when in doubt throw the salt


Always the right move. Salt and you can't go wrong.


----------



## Lightningllc

Even if the parking lot is wet throw salt. Freeze up can always happen. If its dry it never hurts either. Lol


----------



## Superior L & L

Our lots were wet after plowing then about 5:00am temps must have dropped just enough cos everything started to sheen over, so we sent out a salt truck just to do a real light app.


----------



## michigancutter

Glad we only had a dusting last night. Did see alot of lots salted in the north chesterfield area. Dont know why by 900am everything on the cement was dry, just grassy areas had snow on them. But i guess thats how the big boys get all new equipment every year. Off tomorrow to finish some late clean ups and gutter, hopefully snow wil hold off till monday. yea right


----------



## terrapro

It seemed that at sunrise the temp dropped and everything slicked up. I was out at 1:30am and on plowing and I would have done better with a squegee it was so wet. 

With the amount of meltoff and puddling I had this afternoon after checkups I am 90% sure I will have to salt tonight.


----------



## Greenstar lawn

michigancutter;1363174 said:


> Glad we only had a dusting last night. Did see alot of lots salted in the north chesterfield area. Dont know why by 900am everything on the cement was dry, just grassy areas had snow on them. But i guess thats how the big boys get all new equipment every year. Off tomorrow to finish some late clean ups and gutter, hopefully snow wil hold off till monday. yea right


Yeah I noticed some trucks salting this mornin in chesterfield. I just had to throw salt down on the front walkways at a plaza in new haven. I am going to attempt to blow out some gutters tomorrow as well. Wish I wouldn't of procrastinated and did it last week


----------



## newhere

things are all ready starting to lock up hard again, just looked at 2 and they are both a sheet. Maybe a light one in the a.m


----------



## tsnap

I was one of those people out salting this morning I went out at 3 am looked slushy and wet. Got home and looked at the driveway and said oh [email protected]#$. Went back out and salted. Got 2 E-Mails from my accounts thanking me for salting they didn't expect it but was necessary. Got to love first impressions.


----------



## Lightningllc

What is everyone doing In the am???


----------



## 2FAST4U

Lightningllc;1363461 said:


> What is everyone doing In the am???


Site checks, then hook up the trailer and try clean ups!!


----------



## terrapro

Lightningllc;1363461 said:


> What is everyone doing In the am???


Salt the route in the AM then paper work.



2FAST4U;1363472 said:


> Site checks, then hook up the trailer and try clean ups!!


I wish!


----------



## 2FAST4U

terrapro;1363482 said:


> Salt the route in the AM then paper work.
> 
> I wish!


Did paper work for the last three days....

If you wish hard enough the clean ups might finish them selfs!! Lmao


----------



## terrapro

2FAST4U;1363485 said:


> If you wish hard enough the clean ups might finish them selfs!! Lmao


That's what spring cleanups are for.


----------



## TheXpress2002

Lightningllc;1363461 said:


> What is everyone doing In the am???


......Sleeping


----------



## terrapro

2FAST4U;1363485 said:


> If you wish hard enough the clean ups might finish them selfs!! Lmao


Not with 3-5" of snow on top of the yards.


----------



## Lightningllc

I know I'll be in the shop in the am.


----------



## bln

Darn, with aquestion like that I thought u were buying breakfast


----------



## TheXpress2002

That is code for "lets meet for breakfast"


----------



## Milwaukee

I hope everyday salt their lots good.

So many black ice on I96 in Detroit and I75 in downriver.


----------



## 24v6spd

Lightningllc;1363461 said:


> What is everyone doing In the am???


Welding plow mount and replacing bolts..


----------



## flykelley

24v6spd;1363720 said:


> Welding plow mount and replacing bolts..


Taking the plow back off.

Mike


----------



## Lightningllc

Plowsite breakfast or lunch is ready to happen soon.


----------



## Superior L & L

Lightningllc;1363728 said:


> Plowsite breakfast or lunch is ready to happen soon.


Well lunch could include a couple of cold ones . Well I guess breakfast could also, but that's a little early for me


----------



## 2FAST4U

Plowsite meeting soon, count me in!!

Temps have been dropping since 6am, any standing water in chesterfield and the clem is frozen..


----------



## Stuffdeer

Salting tonight...


----------



## TheXpress2002

For tonight.....really tomorrow morning after 4am.

Some how this clipper is holding together. Around 2 inches in the Saginaw Valley/Flint area. Around an inch north of 96. Coating to an inch from 94 north to 96. Nothing south of 94.


----------



## michigancutter

Greenstar lawn;1363288 said:


> Yeah I noticed some trucks salting this mornin in chesterfield. I just had to throw salt down on the front walkways at a plaza in new haven. I am going to attempt to blow out some gutters tomorrow as well. Wish I wouldn't of procrastinated and did it last week


I know tell me about it. would of had everything done last week, but took off hunting for a week. dont look like any gutters this morning, everything is frozen. Hopefully this afternoon the sun will melt this frost. This weekend looks nice so maybe then. hopefully we dont get this late night snow.


----------



## TGS Inc.

TheXpress2002;1363763 said:


> For tonight.....really tomorrow morning after 4am.
> 
> Some how this clipper is holding together. Around 2 inches in the Saginaw Valley/Flint area. Around an inch north of 96. Coating to an inch from 94 north to 96. Nothing south of 94.


You are the man!! Thanks for the detailed info!!


----------



## alternative

Superior L & L;1363740 said:


> Well lunch could include a couple of cold ones . Well I guess breakfast could also, but that's a little early for me


Thats why u add amaretto or baileys to your java...and then top with some infused whip cream. (Im hooked on that stuff)) if you havent tried it yet- its whip cream in a can, infused with vodka. SOOOO goood on Anything! or straight outta the can..lol
Theres an alcoholic drink for anytime of the day- just gotta get creative sometimes....


----------



## Greenstar lawn

michigancutter;1363765 said:


> I know tell me about it. would of had everything done last week, but took off hunting for a week. dont look like any gutters this morning, everything is frozen. Hopefully this afternoon the sun will melt this frost. *This weekend looks nice so maybe then*. hopefully we dont get this late night snow.


lol and that right there is why I still havent cleaned them out. I keep saying, oh it will be nicer tomorrow I will just do it then:laughing:



alternative;1363774 said:


> Thats why u add amaretto or baileys to your java...and then top with some infused whip cream. (Im hooked on that stuff)) if you havent tried it yet- its whip cream in a can, infused with vodka. SOOOO goood on Anything! or straight outta the can..lol
> Theres an alcoholic drink for anytime of the day- just gotta get creative sometimes....


My gf was just telling me about this the other day. Is it that good? I am not a big fan of Vodka unless its with oj. That stuff might be good on pie is what I am thinking


----------



## terrapro

TheXpress2002;1363763 said:


> For tonight.....really tomorrow morning after 4am.
> 
> Some how this clipper is holding together. Around 2 inches in the Saginaw Valley/Flint area. Around an inch north of 96. Coating to an inch from 94 north to 96. Nothing south of 94.


Really?! I was kinda looking forward to sleeping in.


----------



## TheXpress2002

.....on one further note. This weekend should be all rain for us. West of 127 might get a mix.

After that is the Tuesday night timeframe. This one really bears watching for a moderate to heavy snowfall. Thiis time it will be cold enough to support snow. Its either Cleveland or Detroit on this one.


----------



## saltoftheearth

TheXpress2002;1363763 said:


> For tonight.....really tomorrow morning after 4am.
> 
> Some how this clipper is holding together. Around 2 inches in the Saginaw Valley/Flint area. Around an inch north of 96. Coating to an inch from 94 north to 96. Nothing south of 94.


Thank you Xpress.


----------



## TGS Inc.

TheXpress2002;1363874 said:


> .....on one further note. This weekend should be all rain for us. West of 127 might get a mix.
> 
> After that is the Tuesday night timeframe. This one really bears watching for a moderate to heavy snowfall. Thiis time it will be cold enough to support snow. Its either Cleveland or Detroit on this one.


Oh boy!! Here we go....:salute:


----------



## caitlyncllc

TheXpress2002;1363763 said:


> For tonight.....really tomorrow morning after 4am.
> 
> Some how this clipper is holding together. Around 2 inches in the Saginaw Valley/Flint area. Around an inch north of 96. Coating to an inch from 94 north to 96. Nothing south of 94.


So, just to clairfy, snow will not start falling till 4am-ish, and we will be fighting with morning traffic to clean it up?


----------



## Lightningllc

Do I hear chancing a pre-salt


----------



## TheXpress2002

caitlyncllc;1363937 said:


> So, just to clairfy, snow will not start falling till 4am-ish, and we will be fighting with morning traffic to clean it up?


It will start sooner in the north and work its way south.



Lightningllc;1363960 said:


> Do I hear chancing a pre-salt


I will preload. Wait to see what happens north of here


----------



## caitlyncllc

TheXpress2002;1363967 said:


> It will start sooner in the north and work its way south.
> 
> I will preload. Wait to see what happens north of here


Thank you, sir. Thumbs Up


----------



## hobbyjeep

Thanks The Express 2002 - appreciate you keeping us updated.


----------



## Lightningllc

Ryan you want to take over my routes too, lol


----------



## procut

Heard a good one today. Was talking to another plow guy, notorious for lowballing. Anyways, this year he decided to VOLUNTARILY lower his per push prices by $10-$15. I asked why he would do this, he replied, "Because everbody's trying to save money" and "it doesn't really matter becasue it's something you do over and over, not just a one time job" (That part really didn't make sense too me) 

Sigh, and this is the competition.


----------



## CSC Contracting

I beleive it is someones tag on here "I LOSE MONEY ON EVERY JOB BUT I MAKE UP FOR IT WITH VOLUME" lol


----------



## Stuffdeer

procut;1364030 said:


> Heard a good one today. Was talking to another plow guy, notorious for lowballing. Anyways, this year he decided to VOLUNTARILY lower his per push prices by $10-$15. I asked why he would do this, he replied, "Because everbody's trying to save money" and "it doesn't really matter becasue it's something you do over and over, not just a one time job" (That part really didn't make sense too me)
> 
> Sigh, and this is the competition.


I told you to keep that conversation on the down low!

lol


----------



## alternative

Greenstar lawn;1363793 said:


> lol and that right there is why I still havent cleaned them out. I keep saying, oh it will be nicer tomorrow I will just do it then:laughing:
> 
> My gf was just telling me about this the other day. Is it that good? I am not a big fan of Vodka unless its with oj. That stuff might be good on pie is what I am thinking


Thats how i first tried it...on Apple pie- was great.
Not too bad of a vodka aftertaste- depends what flavor you get - carmel, chocolate, vanilla, blueberrry..tons of flavors.
Try it out- pie, coffee, or stratight out of the can...its 
like $10 for a bottle


----------



## alternative

CSC Contracting;1364075 said:


> I beleive it is someones tag on here "I LOSE MONEY ON EVERY JOB BUT I MAKE UP FOR IT WITH VOLUME" lol


Lots of stupid people in this game.. some should be working for others instead of themselves- they know nothing about business or how to run/manage one.


----------



## alternative

*Comcast free*

A Christmas present for all....

https://www.comcast.com/shop/buyflo...3885128-c3a7-4e3e-8d8d-c710b8318971&Inflow=1&

enjoy...
just add to cart and go edit to repeat till you add them all, then you go to a live session online with a cust service rep. 
Pretty cool find. Im good at getting free sh*t..

your welcome!


----------



## MikeLawnSnowLLC

Sean dont talk **** about how i run my biz lol


----------



## eatonpaving

*radar*

just looking at the radar and it looks to be falling apart...


----------



## alternative

MikeLawnSnowLLC;1364235 said:


> Sean dont talk **** about how i run my biz lol


mike - you would make a good employee for Alternative Landscaping....

haahaa

you a good nickle..or a manager at TACO BELL..lol
:laughing:


----------



## alternative

any thoughts on this 1.5" that theyre calling for Ryan?? 

is it BS or we gonna be pushing? or at least salting...?


----------



## alternative

eatonpaving;1364270 said:


> just looking at the radar and it looks to be falling apart...


randy, if it doesnt snow tonight, i will call you in the am...otherwise maybe Sat?

thanks

DAMN, i just made 6 posts on the same page...that s a first for me, seeing i never have much time to be online..but it must be the afternoon coffee- ever since i bought one of those Keruig (k cup) coffee makers, i make like a cup whenever im in the kitchen...keeps me goin!


----------



## 2FAST4U

alternative;1364358 said:


> randy, if it doesnt snow tonight, i will call you in the am...otherwise maybe Sat?
> 
> thanks


Go back one page he all ready posted for tonight looks like an inch for us. Maybe a salting


----------



## TheXpress2002

System to effect us is over Wisconsin/Illinois

1 inch is expected. Looks to start around midnight. Very high ratio snow. Liquid and salt will burn right through it


----------



## alternative

Thanks


noaa says starts at 4am

SNOW WILL ACCUMULATE AROUND ONE INCH TONIGHT. LIGHT SNOW IS
EXPECTED TO DEVELOP THIS LATE THIS EVENING AS A WEAK AND QUICK-
MOVING LOW PRESSURE SYSTEM MOVES ACROSS THE AREA. SNOW WILL TAPER OFF ON FRIDAY MORNING


----------



## delong17

*Leasing out my f450 dump*

Hey Guys, 
I just wanted to see if anyone is interested in leasing out my f450 dump truck for plowing this year. Its a 2002 with the 7.3L and has a 2009 9'6" Western MVP that works amazing, just got it tuned up and is ready to go.

Picture attached was after i washed it today and before i put the plow on this afternoon. All maintenance was done in the last two weeks(all fresh fluids, brakes, starter, glow plugs and relays, new batteries, fuel filter and fuel pump. Its ready to go for winter. Starts right up. )

Im looking to get $1500 monthly plus .25 per mile but i would really be open to all offers as it is just going to sit for the next four months in my garage.

PM me with any questions. I know its late in the season but if your looking for a great looking, reliable f450 this is the one you want.

Compare Prices to skids @$2900 per month, Back hoes @ $3750 per month, and wheel loaders @ $4,500 per month rental. You cant beat 1500 per month, dont worry about a car payment for 12 months, lease mine for 3-4 and be done with it.

Thanks,
Jason


----------



## esshakim

hey i was kinda hoping somebody on here might be able to help me out... i have a snow ex sp 2400 dump truck spreader i keep getting an EO error message, and cant seem to figure out how to get it to work. i know its somewhere between the motor and auger. if you guys might be able to help really appreciate it..


----------



## fritztoy

*Bulk Rock Salt*

Looking for a Bulk Rock Supplier near to Pontiac, MI... Been driving out to MTEC at M-59 and Pontiac lake. Kind of out of my way. Shop is in Downtown area of Pontiac and looking to stay close.

Any Ideas would be Appreciated.


----------



## caitlyncllc

fritztoy;1364607 said:


> Looking for a Bulk Rock Supplier near to Pontiac, MI... Been driving out to MTEC at M-59 and Pontiac lake. Kind of out of my way. Shop is in Downtown area of Pontiac and looking to stay close.
> 
> Any Ideas would be Appreciated.


Gonna use your new Snowex SP-6000 to spread that rock salt?


----------



## fritztoy

Yeah...Saw you bid...Sorry needed a 6 footer BAD...Other 2 V-Boxes just took a dump on me...Scramblin a bit.


----------



## Metro Lawn

fritztoy;1364607 said:


> Looking for a Bulk Rock Supplier near to Pontiac, MI... Been driving out to MTEC at M-59 and Pontiac lake. Kind of out of my way. Shop is in Downtown area of Pontiac and looking to stay close.
> 
> Any Ideas would be Appreciated.


Does Orion Stone still sell salt?


----------



## fritztoy

Not sure, but that would be a bit closer


----------



## caitlyncllc

fritztoy;1364727 said:


> Yeah...Saw you bid...Sorry needed a 6 footer BAD...Other 2 V-Boxes just took a dump on me...Scramblin a bit.


No big deal. I just wanted the other one for some parts, and I was gonna buy the one you got if it went cheap, but it did not go cheap. Hope it all works for you. 
I was real supprised at the price the other one went for, it needed a lot of $ to make it a complete unit.


----------



## PowersTree

Metro Lawn;1364731 said:


> Does Orion Stone still sell salt?


I think I seen pallets of rock sitting out front, so I'd imagine theyre still doing bulk. What about Shemins, I received a post card with de icer pricing. It would be worth a call.


----------



## firelwn82

Orion stone is selling salt. I had the prices somewhere but cant find them.  Off the top of my head bulk was 75 a ton and 80# bagged pallet was around 265. Don't quote me on this like I said its off of the top of my head. I added a vibrator to my tailgate spreader last year and it was amazing how well it fed the bagged salt. I think I may try to run some bulk this year just to see how it works. I am hoping to run mostly liquid though.


----------



## GimmeSnow!!

Pallet of rock salt 80# Orion is $202.50. It doesn't go up to 265 until the end of January.


----------



## alpine627

snowing in Fenton 2ish


----------



## TheXpress2002

alpine627;1364856 said:


> snowing in Fenton 2ish


Is it sticking?


----------



## Superior L & L

TheXpress2002;1364859 said:


> Is it sticking?


It's sticking to cars, but not roads or treated areas


----------



## Lightningllc

I'm half way into it according to radar. Nothing here


----------



## hogggman

Sticking to my drive in white lake


----------



## M & D LAWN

Sticking in Dearborn Hts.


----------



## TGS Inc.

M & D LAWN;1364874 said:


> Sticking in Dearborn Hts.


Just drove down Michigan Ave through Dearborn and no snow...Where in Dbn Hts. are you seeing snow if I might ask?? Thanks...


----------



## TheXpress2002

...................


----------



## M & D LAWN

North Dearborn Hts. Started for a minute then stopped.


----------



## alpine627

Don't know when it is going to stop. I figure just a salt in Fenton area.


----------



## snow_man_48045

Coming down good North of Romeo, not sticking to paved areas yet. Bad timing on this one, this sux for a Friday.............
Air Temp holding at 32.4 F


----------



## brookline

Nothing in Wayne yet. Ugh this stinks I gotta sit around out here bored. Too long of a drive to go home and come back. Radar shows it should have something coming down but no sign of a drop or a flake


----------



## TheXpress2002

Just started in Canton


----------



## TGS Inc.

Just started snowing in Inkster at Michigan Ave. / Inkster Rd.


----------



## brookline

Ok we got some action right after I finished that post. Lol


----------



## Lightningllc

I'm salting new Hudson and wixom. Non treated is turning white. Snowing good in wixom


----------



## Luther

Been snowing in AA since 3:59 at a fair pace. Anything treated before still melting. 36 degrees here now.


----------



## ACutAbovemi

Same as Wixom here in commerce and whitelake. Snows sticking. Feel like I'm out early Surburban landscape was not even open


----------



## NewImgLwn&Lndsc

Nothing sticking anywhere here in Livonia yet.


----------



## Luther

It is starting to collect up on areas that had a good amount of residue before here in AA.


----------



## Glockshot73!

All wet in warren, still have pink on radar. Hopin the blue accumulates


----------



## magnatrac

1" on my deck and gravel driveway but all of the lots in town are just wet. Funny thing is that the only lot I actually salted the other morning had snow/slush on it. It's a senior activity center so I salted it, but with temps at 32 degrees and the forecast today sunny and close to 40 it wouldn't have lasted long anyways.

, shaun


----------



## flykelley

I salted Pontiac,Waterford and Clarkston lots. Snow is starting to stick,rather be safe than sorry.

Mike


----------



## Lightningllc

Concrete is collecting more snow than blacktop


----------



## Superior L & L

We are in the process of salting everything, should wrap up within the hour. My drive has a solid inch on it. Most lots are half covered over


----------



## 09dieselguy

went out and took care of a few places this morning. had a good inch or more in spots. salt truck followed around to a few locations. some spots i wanted to plow first so it didnt melt and turn to ice.


----------



## caitlyncllc

Superior L & L;1364957 said:


> We are in the process of salting everything, should wrap up within the hour. My drive has a solid inch on it. Most lots are half covered over


Paul- where do u get ur salt loaded in flint? I picked up a couple commercials around linden and lennon and I will need to load up here sometimes. Thanks.


----------



## terrapro

I am being reminded of how much shiat breaks in the winter. Tailgate salter won't work then push spreader broke :realmad:

BUT...I did pick up a 3 valve manifold setup with electric pressure regulator and strainer all brand new banjo & teejet parts for $50! Thats atleast $350 worth of parts including all the fittings. payup


----------



## Superior L & L

caitlyncllc;1364997 said:


> Paul- where do u get ur salt loaded in flint? I picked up a couple commercials around linden and lennon and I will need to load up here sometimes. Thanks.


We have a bin at our shop. But Kincaid is at dye and miller and he is usually there at 4:00am. If that doesn't work rock bottom on Dort and Bristol has a guy there 24/7.I have a couple trucks in that area so if you ever get in a pickle let me know


----------



## michigancutter

Had .6 of snow by me. Salted northen properties but everything south of 23 was just wet. At least made a couple bucks today. Off tommorow to finish up 3 clean ups and a gutter cleaning job.
Get ready to store summer equipment and bring out the snowmobiles.
How did it look by you sean???


----------



## alpha01

Salted my lots in warren and troy. Pretty sure I didn't have to but did anyway. All but one are seasonal so better safe than sorry


----------



## 2FAST4U

michigancutter;1365060 said:


> Had .6 of snow by me. Salted northen properties but everything south of 23 was just wet. At least made a couple bucks today. Off tommorow to finish up 3 clean ups and a gutter cleaning job.
> Get ready to store summer equipment and bring out the snowmobiles.
> How did it look by you sean???


Were are you located again, it seams that next to greenstar your the close's to me. Were in chesterfield.

Everything for us was wet no salting for us :crying:
Got a phone call this morning wondering why there leaves weren't cleaned up, first you never sent back our fall service letter, were not mind readers. Guess were off to do one more clean up monday payup then maybe I'll finally be able to put everything away


----------



## alternative

Lightningllc;1364952 said:


> Concrete is collecting more snow than blacktop


It always does....color retains heat



michigancutter;1365060 said:


> Had .6 of snow by me. Salted northen properties but everything south of 23 was just wet. At least made a couple bucks today. Off tommorow to finish up 3 clean ups and a gutter cleaning job.
> Get ready to store summer equipment and bring out the snowmobiles.
> How did it look by you sean???


Fine Mike- just rain then a little change over that made me go up to my yard at 4am to finish wiring up my vbox- im still trying to get cleanups done so holding off till last minute to hook up the salter completely. But yeah, nothing here- just soaking wet!


----------



## alternative

michigancutter;1365060 said:


> Had .6 of snow by me. Salted northen properties but everything south of 23 was just wet. At least made a couple bucks today. Off tommorow to finish up 3 clean ups and a gutter cleaning job.
> Get ready to store summer equipment and bring out the snowmobiles.
> How did it look by you sean???


Mike, are you gonna be around this weekend? I may stop by if i make it up that way...


----------



## TheXpress2002

Quick note....

This weekend is all rain. Temps might even get to 50 on Sunday.

All signals pointed to a Great Lakes cutter during a Tuesday/Wednesday timeframe. Models have finally jumped on board with it as of this morning. Talk is it will head up the east coast, this is not a solution with no blocking over Greenland. This system will cut up west of the Appalachians. Time to keep an eye on this timeframe.

After that focus turns to the 12th timeframe


----------



## 09dieselguy

express, is there any thing in the works for saginaw bay city area in the next week or 2. they have posted some snow for us. but its all hear say type of stuff.


----------



## TheXpress2002

09dieselguy;1365330 said:


> express, is there any thing in the works for saginaw bay city area in the next week or 2. they have posted some snow for us. but its all hear say type of stuff.


Lake effect snows kick in


----------



## Tango

No plow this week, maybe next so my new plan is to salt away all the snow. :laughing:


----------



## 2FAST4U

Tango;1365352 said:


> No plow this week, maybe next so my new plan is to salt away all the snow. :laughing:


Hacks must of stacked that, it was so much neater when I did it for you


----------



## firelwn82

terrapro;1365043 said:


> IBUT...I did pick up a 3 valve manifold setup with electric pressure regulator and strainer all brand new banjo & teejet parts for $50! Thats atleast $350 worth of parts including all the fittings. payup


Thats a major score..... How in the hell did you do that?


----------



## TGS Inc.

TheXpress2002;1365199 said:


> Quick note....
> 
> This weekend is all rain. Temps might even get to 50 on Sunday.
> 
> All signals pointed to a Great Lakes cutter during a Tuesday/Wednesday timeframe. Models have finally jumped on board with it as of this morning. Talk is it will head up the east coast, this is not a solution with no blocking over Greenland. This system will cut up west of the Appalachians. Time to keep an eye on this timeframe.
> 
> After that focus turns to the 12th timeframe


Thanks for the update!!


----------



## Tango

2FAST4U;1365382 said:


> Hacks must of stacked that, it was so much neater when I did it for you


Good help is hard to find!


----------



## VIPHGM

hey thought i would put this out there but if anyone is looking for a real good dependable truck, Im selling my personal 1997 Ford F350 Crew Cab Long Bed Dually with the 7.3L diesel with 230,xxx, truck is in real good condition, has new fuel pump, alternator, starter, idler pulley, 2 new deka batteries, new front steer tires and front and rear brakes.... Need to sell ASAP $5500 firm

Also comes with a 105 Gallon aux tank with electric pump, rear cap for the bed and gooseneck in the bed

I have a lot of pictures on my phone - Call 248-379-5358 anytime


----------



## terrapro

firelwn82;1365402 said:


> Thats a major score..... How in the hell did you do that?


Ahh at 4am people must be kind of generous! Its the 3 Teejet Directo Valve setup with a Banjo strainer and electronic Teejet regulating valve plus some plumbing. All brand new never used AT ALL!

I suppose I just asked the right question at the right time. I don't need the regulating valve maybe in the future I don't know but I am setting up an 8ft boom single stream every 6inch on one valve and boomjets on the other two for 12ft+ coverage per side on the other two. Should be able to do what I need it to with my 5hp 2inch briggs pump.


----------



## TheXpress2002

First run of the models.....

http://wxcaster.com/gis-snow-overlays2-10to1.php3?STATIONID=DTX


----------



## 2FAST4U

TheXpress2002;1365606 said:


> First run of the models.....
> 
> http://wxcaster.com/gis-snow-overlays2-10to1.php3?STATIONID=DTX


I hope my time is off but I think thats for rush hour tuesday morning....please say I'm wrong


----------



## TheXpress2002

Currently Tuesday is hell.


----------



## 2FAST4U

TheXpress2002;1365616 said:


> Currently Tuesday is hell.


Thank you sir.

Guess I better get that last clean up in on monday


----------



## firelwn82

TheXpress2002;1365616 said:


> Currently Tuesday is hell.


At this point and time I don't much care. Going to be money in the bank.


----------



## tsnap

firelwn82;1364814 said:


> Orion stone is selling salt. I had the prices somewhere but cant find them.  Off the top of my head bulk was 75 a ton and 80# bagged pallet was around 265. Don't quote me on this like I said its off of the top of my head. I added a vibrator to my tailgate spreader last year and it was amazing how well it fed the bagged salt. I think I may try to run some bulk this year just to see how it works. I am hoping to run mostly liquid though.


Ran bulk through mine last year all season with the vibe and had no issues at all it worked great and saved me a ton


----------



## brookline

Is that Tuesday morning? That's the day my dad goes in for surgery to try to remove his prostate cancer. Going to be a rough nerve racking day.


----------



## firelwn82

tsnap;1365715 said:


> Ran bulk through mine last year all season with the vibe and had no issues at all it worked great and saved me a ton


Hell yeah. Bulk and liquid this year all the way. I just have to get my stuff together and put the spray and brine maker together. I can't wait.


----------



## TGS Inc.

TheXpress2002;1365616 said:


> Currently Tuesday is hell.


You scare me.

No but seriously, I'm guessing we are talking a plowable event? Thanks!


----------



## P&M Landscaping

Quick question guys, I got called on a bid for a larger residential account and they have the concrete with the small pebbles stamped into it. My question is, can I use the steel cutting edge, or should I invest in a poly scraper for the plow? This account is way to large to do with blowers, any suggestions? Am I safe to plow this with my steel edge?


----------



## Stuffdeer

P&M Landscaping;1365918 said:


> Quick question guys, I got called on a bid for a larger residential account and they have the concrete with the small pebbles stamped into it. My question is, can I use the steel cutting edge, or should I invest in a poly scraper for the plow? This account is way to large to do with blowers, any suggestions? Am I safe to plow this with my steel edge?


Do what I told you to do...lol


----------



## Glockshot73!

P&M Landscaping;1365918 said:


> Quick question guys, I got called on a bid for a larger residential account and they have the concrete with the small pebbles stamped into it. My question is, can I use the steel cutting edge, or should I invest in a poly scraper for the plow? This account is way to large to do with blowers, any suggestions? Am I safe to plow this with my steel edge?


Poly might even pop those pebbles out? Maybe a rubber cutting edge like used on the pushers. Not sure how long they would last you on your normal route, would be a pita to change all the time.


----------



## BossPlow2010

Dodgetruckman731;1365985 said:


> Poly might even pop those pebbles out? Maybe a rubber cutting edge like used on the pushers. Not sure how long they would last you on your normal route, would be a pita to change all the time.


Nope, poly edge is fine. You may regret that once you have it on though. because it won't get down to pavement on other drives/ parking lots. The driveway that you're talking about is called exposed aggregate, which is crazy expensive.You mentioned a snow blower too small for this property, I recommend that as opposed to putting the poly edge on. Poly is only good for a few things, exposed aggregate, paver drives, and the top of parking structures, thats about it. So if that's all you have, then go for it!


----------



## brookline

P&M Landscaping;1365918 said:


> Quick question guys, I got called on a bid for a larger residential account and they have the concrete with the small pebbles stamped into it. My question is, can I use the steel cutting edge, or should I invest in a poly scraper for the plow? This account is way to large to do with blowers, any suggestions? Am I safe to plow this with my steel edge?


Hmmm this property sounds familiar. Sounds like the place on GI that I dropped a bid off for snowblowers. I told them I could do it cheaper if It wasn't aggregate and the only way I would put a blade on it is if they signed off knowing the potential consequences.


----------



## Milwaukee

P&M Landscaping;1365918 said:


> Quick question guys, I got called on a bid for a larger residential account and they have the concrete with the small pebbles stamped into it. My question is, can I use the steel cutting edge, or should I invest in a poly scraper for the plow? This account is way to large to do with blowers, any suggestions? Am I safe to plow this with my steel edge?


Sound like PITA

If It was me I would hook sweeper on bottom of steel edge then raise plow about 2" up.


----------



## alternative

P&M Landscaping;1365918 said:


> Quick question guys, I got called on a bid for a larger residential account and they have the concrete with the small pebbles stamped into it. My question is, can I use the steel cutting edge, or should I invest in a poly scraper for the plow? This account is way to large to do with blowers, any suggestions? Am I safe to plow this with my steel edge?


That's an Exposed Ag driveway...we install alot of them every year. They are similar in care to pavers..i have my driveway done in it..and i only backblade the top layer off and then use snowblower to clear down to pavement. I do have a rubber edge that i bought for a job we use to do (large paver parking lot) and did it for 3 yrs an lost the contract- so i still have the damn thing) IT was expensive all i know- *Santoros special ordered it for my newer 8 ft boss strt blade. I may sell if interested- hardly worn. THICK RUBBER...wont damage any pavers or aggregate drives/lots.
ANd no it does work pretty good on standard lots..esp on black top w/wet snow -it acts like a squeegee and cleans right down to the black...Nice...

Let me know if you wanna buy it- sitting in my shop for last 3yrs not getting used. 
i prefer steel for all of our jobs. But it would do great for your ex agg driveway..

Here is a pic of my driveway that we poured a couple years ago..its sweet looking but takes lots of care w/snow rem and sealing in the summer. I like it better than paver driveways. 
Also---* (If you ever need a driveway- give me a call) I have 3 former conc finishers that work for me as well as myself-use to do concrete in early 90s before i started landscape


----------



## michigancutter

2FAST4U;1365094 said:


> Were are you located again, it seams that next to greenstar your the close's to me. Were in chesterfield.
> 
> Everything for us was wet no salting for us :crying:
> Got a phone call this morning wondering why there leaves weren't cleaned up, first you never sent back our fall service letter, were not mind readers. Guess were off to do one more clean up monday payup then maybe I'll finally be able to put everything away


im located at 28 and I-94 area. Alll my work is on the gratiot corridor. 32 mile down to 14 mile rd. tell me about it. i keep getting late callers on clean ups. thought i was almost done, but picked up 2 more.lol idk if i can finish them before the snow comes on tuesday.
heading out in a few to do a couple more clean ups. I have seen u before, u have a lot on gratiot, i think its a storage facility or vet?? i know its before u get in the clem.


----------



## michigancutter

alternative;1365158 said:


> Mike, are you gonna be around this weekend? I may stop by if i make it up that way...


thanks for the info sean. Maybe sunday afternoon, going this morn to finish a couple clean ups then off to the other nail salon to do some tile work. Hopfully we can have this other location opened in 2 weeks. Just got the states approval, so balls to the wall. My phones are off, looking to change providers. Nice not to have one actually. lol


----------



## caitlyncllc

TheXpress2002;1365606 said:


> First run of the models.....
> 
> http://wxcaster.com/gis-snow-overlays2-10to1.php3?STATIONID=DTX


As always, the advance notice is very appreciated!!:salute:


----------



## TheXpress2002

New run....

http://wxcaster.com/gis-snow-overlays.php3?STATIONID=DTX


----------



## 2FAST4U

michigancutter;1366128 said:


> im located at 28 and I-94 area. Alll my work is on the gratiot corridor. 32 mile down to 14 mile rd. tell me about it. i keep getting late callers on clean ups. thought i was almost done, but picked up 2 more.lol idk if i can finish them before the snow comes on tuesday.
> heading out in a few to do a couple more clean ups. I have seen u before, u have a lot on gratiot, i think its a storage facility or vet?? i know its before u get in the clem.


Yes is the Large door storage you saw me at, we cut the grass and plow it for free storage...thats were our shop is, they have 16x50 drive thru units, real nice. We take care of all his properties, he actually just bought a new building on jefferson and crocker fixed it up and is looking to sell it if anyone is looking for a shop.


----------



## caitlyncllc

TheXpress2002;1366306 said:


> New run....
> 
> http://wxcaster.com/gis-snow-overlays.php3?STATIONID=DTX


wee bit of change there.....


----------



## Matson Snow

alternative;1366108 said:


> That's an Exposed Ag driveway...we install alot of them every year. They are similar in care to pavers..i have my driveway done in it..and i only backblade the top layer off and then use snowblower to clear down to pavement. I do have a rubber edge that i bought for a job we use to do (large paver parking lot) and did it for 3 yrs an lost the contract- so i still have the damn thing) IT was expensive all i know- *Santoros special ordered it for my newer 8 ft boss strt blade. I may sell if interested- hardly worn. THICK RUBBER...wont damage any pavers or aggregate drives/lots.
> ANd no it does work pretty good on standard lots..esp on black top w/wet snow -it acts like a squeegee and cleans right down to the black...Nice...
> 
> Let me know if you wanna buy it- sitting in my shop for last 3yrs not getting used.
> i prefer steel for all of our jobs. But it would do great for your ex agg driveway..
> 
> Here is a pic of my driveway that we poured a couple years ago..its sweet looking but takes lots of care w/snow rem and sealing in the summer. I like it better than paver driveways.
> Also---* (If you ever need a driveway- give me a call) I have 3 former conc finishers that work for me as well as myself-use to do concrete in early 90s before i started landscape


Looks Great!!!!.....Who was the Concrete Supplier???


----------



## Lightningllc

TheXpress2002;1366306 said:


> New run....
> 
> http://wxcaster.com/gis-snow-overlays.php3?STATIONID=DTX


Earl sucks


----------



## 2FAST4U

Lightningllc;1366515 said:


> Earl sucks


Saw that too, lmao


----------



## TGS Inc.

*Noaa forecast change...*

Noaa just changed their forecast...

Monday night
Rain and snow likely. Cloudy, with a low around 32. North northeast wind between 10 and 15 mph, with gusts as high as 21 mph. Chance of precipitation is 70%. New snow accumulation of 1 to 2 inches possible


----------



## Leisure Time LC

TGS Inc.;1366610 said:


> Noaa just changed their forecast...
> 
> Monday night
> Rain and snow likely. Cloudy, with a low around 32. North northeast wind between 10 and 15 mph, with gusts as high as 21 mph. Chance of precipitation is 70%. New snow accumulation of 1 to 2 inches possible


what was it before


----------



## eatonpaving

*chevy silverado 2500 plow truck*

found a nice dodge ram so the chevy has to go.....

http://annarbor.craigslist.org/cto/2732827282.html


----------



## newhere

eaton, do you want to buy a set of firestone airbags off a dodge ram? 50 bucks 

also do you want to buy any other parts for cheap? im scrapping the truck out. 

has a brand new (from Chrysler not a rebuild) trans in it, new rear axle,
i have one nice driver side black plastic towing mirror and two stock chrome ones (a tree smashed the other) 

has a brand new set of 245 or 255 tires on it with about 50 miles on them no joke, i paid 600 for them but would take 250 for them on the rims.


----------



## eatonpaving

newhere;1366689 said:


> eaton, do you want to buy a set of firestone airbags off a dodge ram? 50 bucks
> 
> also do you want to buy any other parts for cheap? im scrapping the truck out.
> 
> has a brand new (from Chrysler not a rebuild) trans in it, new rear axle,
> i have one nice driver side black plastic towing mirror and two stock chrome ones (a tree smashed the other)
> 
> has a brand new set of 245 or 255 tires on it with about 50 miles on them no joke, i paid 600 for them but would take 250 for them on the rims.


i need the airbags and tires.. i want this ram i found in ohio, once i get that i will buy the tires and airbags...the shop has slowed way down and i could not finish my asphalt work cause of all the rain, so cash is a little tight.....


----------



## newhere

the air bags are in real good shape but i did burn one of the plastic hoses with the fire wrench so you will have to throw a new one on im sure it will only be a few bucks.

No hurry take your time i will just throw them on the shelf.


----------



## eatonpaving

newhere;1366709 said:


> the air bags are in real good shape but i did burn one of the plastic hoses with the fire wrench so you will have to throw a new one on im sure it will only be a few bucks.
> 
> No hurry take your time i will just throw them on the shelf.


cool, thanks..i put the salter on and she sagged a little...but.i was surprised how she handled the weight...and the power it had loaded....


----------



## newhere

i have/had the Heavy duty ram/ snow commander package, it was a gas engine truck built on the diesel suspension and axles 8800 gvw 4.10 ratio 

they can handle a load but the airbags will make you feel much more stable


----------



## hobbyjeep

Miles on the 2000 Chevy?


----------



## eatonpaving

hobbyjeep;1366782 said:


> Miles on the 2000 Chevy?[/QUOTsorry, 173000


----------



## TGS Inc.

Leisure Time LC;1366617 said:


> what was it before


The original forecast called for only 1/2" on Monday night and 1" Tuesday...They seem to be a little more confident in their totals...On a good note the temps are going to be super warm!


----------



## snowman6

Accuweather says 2.4" for Milford on Monday night with a low of 30. Guess we will see.


----------



## Matson Snow

snowman6;1366849 said:


> Accuweather says 2.4" for Milford on Monday night with a low of 30. Guess we will see.


Not a Real Big fan of Accuweather.....They seem to change by the Minute to cover their Butts.....


----------



## Lightningllc

Just gonna be a nowcast event.


----------



## BossPlow2010

Matson Snow;1366860 said:


> Not a Real Big fan of Accuweather.....They seem to change by the Minute to cover their Butts.....


But they cover thee weather 15 days out!


----------



## snowman6

Matson Snow;1366860 said:


> Not a Real Big fan of Accuweather.....They seem to change by the Minute to cover their Butts.....


I agree 100% just posted so we can see how much it changes in the next 24 hours. I follow what Ryan says Thumbs Up


----------



## TheXpress2002

Quick update....

This will be exactly the storm as 4 days ago with just a more eastern track. Current forecasts of 1-3 inches is WAY undone. Someone is going to be pissed when they get 6-12 inches of cement. I don't know exactly where this swath lies yet, should have a good idea tomorrow morning.


----------



## alternative

Matson Snow;1366417 said:


> Looks Great!!!!.....Who was the Concrete Supplier???


Thanks, it was Superior--My friend is a driver.. *Us Concrete now..old Cornillie/Metzen trucks...I know lots of those guys. Same with Ernst (Express now)) Arent you a driver??


----------



## alternative

eatonpaving;1366787 said:


> hobbyjeep;1366782 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Miles on the 2000 Chevy?[/QUOTsorry, 173000
> 
> 
> 
> Randy--- remember the email...THANKS!!Thumbs Up
Click to expand...


----------



## Tango

2FAST4U;1366336 said:


> Yes is the Large door storage you saw me at, we cut the grass and plow it for free storage...thats were our shop is, they have 16x50 drive thru units, real nice. We take care of all his properties, he actually just bought a new building on jefferson and crocker fixed it up and is looking to sell it if anyone is looking for a shop.


If I'm not mistaken he rented it.


----------



## 24v6spd

TheXpress2002;1366887 said:


> Quick update....
> 
> This will be exactly the storm as 4 days ago with just a more eastern track. Current forecasts of 1-3 inches is WAY undone. Someone is going to be pissed when they get 6-12 inches of cement. I don't know exactly where this swath lies yet, should have a good idea tomorrow morning.


Does that mean those of us on the eastside stand a better chance of getting some?


----------



## TheXpress2002

24v6spd;1367015 said:


> Does that mean those of us on the eastside stand a better chance of getting some?


To be honest....the eastside may get jiped again


----------



## Lightningllc

Great us23 and 96 are the heart of the storm and I blew a gearbox out of a truck.


----------



## A&LSiteService

TheXpress2002;1366887 said:


> Quick update....
> 
> This will be exactly the storm as 4 days ago with just a more eastern track. Current forecasts of 1-3 inches is WAY undone. Someone is going to be pissed when they get 6-12 inches of cement. I don't know exactly where this swath lies yet, should have a good idea tomorrow morning.


Thanks for the updateThumbs Up


----------



## terrapro

Lightningllc;1367079 said:


> Great us23 and 96 are the heart of the storm and I blew a gearbox out of a truck.


That sucks! Sorry buddy!

I do liquid over here now so if you need some help let me know.


----------



## TheXpress2002

00z run....

http://wxcaster.com/gis-snow-overlays.php3?STATIONID=DTX


----------



## Milwaukee

Lightningllc;1367079 said:


> Great us23 and 96 are the heart of the storm and I blew a gearbox out of a truck.


What model and year on that? I will check with my junkyards friends.


----------



## alternative

TheXpress2002;1367064 said:


> To be honest....the eastside may get jiped again


cool, we are not ready yet- still doin c-ups.. wait till mid Dec, shiat even after Christmas and im fine with that..

ALSO, did anyone try that link for comcast deal? IT works, i got 3 free prem channels just now. only have to pay for one prem channel (if you already have one - your in) 
Good luck..check it out.


----------



## alternative

also OFF TOPIC- but anyone play bass guitar? 
we;re forming a Plowsite band- (me and Mikes Lawn n Snow) 
jam sessions at his house....he has the "Hot groupies" already waitin...lol

PM if you play- i just gotta figure out how im gonna get all my gear over to his crib..


----------



## alternative

good thing he has drums...i dont have to lug my kit over..plus maybe i;ll just bring my mini marshall--lol...thing rocks pretty decent! for a tiny novelty amp


----------



## alternative

also those who inquired about my rubber plow edge...its not rubber , its actually better, its uerethane...last a long time..google urethane plow edge and read up. They are about 5-600 for a 8ft pcs...and mine is literally brand new- so forsale...$400 / pos trades? PM If interested

http://www.superiortire.com/photos_and_brochures/brochures/New/pb-brochure.pdf


----------



## Matson Snow

alternative;1366895 said:


> Thanks, it was Superior--My friend is a driver.. *Us Concrete now..old Cornillie/Metzen trucks...I know lots of those guys. Same with Ernst (Express now)) Arent you a driver??


We are owned now by Levy and VCNA...US concrete went bankrupt and Back to Texas....We change owners more than i change underware.....Lakeside and Spartan Were Purchased and brought into the fold about a year ago....I work for BWB which hauls the Cement to the Various Plants...We are also owned By Levy / VCNA...


----------



## Lightningllc

Milwaukee;1367169 said:


> What model and year on that? I will check with my junkyards friends.


2001 f350.


----------



## 24v6spd

TheXpress2002;1367064 said:


> To be honest....the eastside may get jiped again


 Thanks. Oh well sooner or later we'll get some.


----------



## alternative

Matson Snow;1367297 said:


> We are owned now by Levy and VCNA...US concrete went bankrupt and Back to Texas....We change owners more than i change underware.....Lakeside and Spartan Were Purchased and brought into the fold about a year ago....I work for BWB which hauls the Cement to the Various Plants...We are also owned By Levy / VCNA...


right on...yeah they do change hands quite often.. i remember when there were like 10 diff suppliers..you had a choice in where you got your crete... not anymore-its all the same. I think (Doan-which was Ernst and is now Express) is private? Right? 
We just used them on a job we did a few weeks back for a fellow Plowsite member... (made a killing of him) lol...j/k


----------



## terrapro

Wow night and day here, 6inch+ on the ground now nothing!


----------



## 24v6spd

Lightningllc;1367079 said:


> Great us23 and 96 are the heart of the storm and I blew a gearbox out of a truck.


Try Advance Auto online $178.00- $30.00 + $50.00 off a future order. You can pick it up in store in about an hour.


----------



## 24v6spd

alternative;1367262 said:


> cool, we are not ready yet- still doin c-ups.. wait till mid Dec, shiat even after Christmas and im fine with that..
> 
> ALSO, did anyone try that link for comcast deal? IT works, i got 3 free prem channels just now. only have to pay for one prem channel (if you already have one - your in)
> Good luck..check it out.


 I did try the link and it looked like you were signing up for new service. How long do you get the channels for?


----------



## MikeLawnSnowLLC

alternative;1367322 said:


> right on...yeah they do change hands quite often.. i remember when there were like 10 diff suppliers..you had a choice in where you got your crete... not anymore-its all the same. I think (Doan-which was Ernst and is now Express) is private? Right?
> We just used them on a job we did a few weeks back for a fellow Plowsite member... (made a killing of him) lol...j/k


Wasn't my money!!


----------



## MikeLawnSnowLLC

Anyone from the eastside making a trip out to Angelos? I need some snow shovels thought if someone is goin out that way they could pick em up for me...let me know i'll throw you some gas money.


----------



## caitlyncllc

If this storm keeps moving south, it will be past my Flint accounts. Those are all per-push, so I hoping it stays put!!payup


----------



## Tscape

alternative;1367263 said:


> also OFF TOPIC- but anyone play bass guitar?
> we;re forming a Plowsite band- (me and Mikes Lawn n Snow)
> jam sessions at his house....he has the "Hot groupies" already waitin...lol
> 
> PM if you play- i just gotta figure out how im gonna get all my gear over to his crib..


I play, but I'm way out in Pinckney. Two Marshall stacks in a basement?!?!? That's crazy. These are just a few of my guitars. You my friend own some serious equipment!


----------



## Lightningllc

Tscape are u doing busches in south Lyon this winter or did 3 cedars get it


----------



## Tscape

I think 3 Cedars did get it. We are in Pinckney and others in Dexter.


----------



## onyxboy03

who is wanting that snow Monday night?


----------



## Stuffdeer

I'd like enough to salt...but that's about it.


----------



## superiorsnowrem

i dont want it yet. still getting things together. plus could use a break for a couple days  But if it comes it comes.


----------



## Plow man Foster

C'mon Wheres the excitement?!?!!? Its already december! Im ready to drop the plow and start makin some money! Love plowin', 48hour plus of straight plowing, sleep deprivation, Running on MT. Dew and candy!


----------



## MikeLawnSnowLLC

I wouldnt mind no snow till after christmas...have a bunch of cleanups and would like a week of r +r before i think about snow!


----------



## Stuffdeer

MikeLawnSnowLLC;1367426 said:


> I wouldnt mind no snow till after christmas...have a bunch of cleanups and would like a week of r +r before i think about snow!


You are still doing cleanups??? I've been done for almost 2 weeks now! Lol


----------



## MikeLawnSnowLLC

Yea were down to about 15 thats assuming people stop calling! Its hard cuz alot of cleanups we've been working on are 4-6 hrs. per stop so we can do one big one and then usually 1-2 small ones per day. Next year def. running three clean-up crews.


----------



## Stuffdeer

MikeLawnSnowLLC;1367452 said:


> Yea were down to about 15 thats assuming people stop calling! Its hard cuz alot of cleanups we've been working on are 4-6 hrs. per stop so we can do one big one and then usually 1-2 small ones per day. Next year def. running three clean-up crews.


Oh damn, my average cleanup is only 45 minutes...tops. I had a few that took 1.5 he's but that's it


----------



## cgrappler135

Lightningllc;1367301 said:


> 2001 f350.


We actually just did one on mine this morning. There is a 32 and 36 spline. Mine was 36 and it was $183 at glendale. Around the same at advaned auto but they didnt have any in stock.


----------



## alternative

MikeLawnSnowLLC;1367349 said:


> Wasn't my money!!


i know thats why the LOL....plus w/the winter fee and short load charge - i got jacked on that job...oh well- it helped you look good w;your customer.



MikeLawnSnowLLC;1367352 said:


> Anyone from the eastside making a trip out to Angelos? I need some snow shovels thought if someone is goin out that way they could pick em up for me...let me know i'll throw you some gas money.


Yeah, im goin out there Mon or tues for a bearing/parts for my spreader..how many u want.?
GAS is expensive (Deisel) lol $$


----------



## alternative

MikeLawnSnowLLC;1367452 said:


> Yea were down to about 15 thats assuming people stop calling! Its hard cuz alot of cleanups we've been working on are 4-6 hrs. per stop so we can do one big one and then usually 1-2 small ones per day. Next year def. running three clean-up crews.


ha, you just need more blowers running on one crew--thats what were doing..4 blowers 1 raker on the leaf loader and ME on the rider fine tuning everything sucking up misc leaves.

best system so far for the bigger jobs..


----------



## alternative

Tscape;1367364 said:


> I play, but I'm way out in Pinckney. Two Marshall stacks in a basement?!?!? That's crazy. These are just a few of my guitars. You my friend own some serious equipment!


nice setups...**** -pickney aint that far.. we'll have to set a day and get together for a loud ass jam session (get the shores cops over here) lol

n yeah im a guitar/drum addict(collector) i have enough instruments to open a small music store..i keep the stacks at my buddies house (he has a sm studio in his house) but i.have 4 other practice amps and 2 drum kits/piano @ home
LOUD in my house when i wanna be....haha


----------



## bln

I don't play an instrument, but I will show up for the groupies


----------



## Tscape

alternative;1367501 said:


> nice setups...**** -pickney aint that far.. we'll have to set a day and get together for a loud ass jam session (get the shores cops over here) lol
> 
> n yeah im a guitar/drum addict(collector) i have enough instruments to open a small music store..i keep the stacks at my buddies house (he has a sm studio in his house) but i.have 4 other practice amps and 2 drum kits/piano @ home
> LOUD in my house when i wanna be....haha


I just try to cover all the bases with one axe: A Fender Am. Std. strat, Bonamassa Les Paul Studio, Hamer Duotone, and that Tele you see (hot rod job I did on it, so it doesn't really cover the Tele base). I run stereo out of my pedal board to a Peavey Classic 50 and a Crate Vintage Club 50.

Is that A Robbie Kreiger SG? A 57' strat RI? An Am. St. strat in cherryburst? Deluxe Players strat in red? And a Standard SG with a Maestro trem in walnut? Couldn't even guess the year on the LP Custom black beauty or the SG Custom. Marshal JCM2000's? Fender Twin Reverb RI?


----------



## CJSLAWNSERVICE

I dont play, but have always wanted to learn to ! Can anyone reccomend how to go about learning the guitar? Im in Novi.. any good instructors out this way?


----------



## bln

We can't help you, you abandoned us. J/K. When I did play I went hrough the novi community center but that guy sucked. Try any place that sells guitars.


----------



## alternative

Tscape;1367579 said:


> I just try to cover all the bases with one axe: A Fender Am. Std. strat, Bonamassa Les Paul Studio, Hamer Duotone, and that Tele you see (hot rod job I did on it, so it doesn't really cover the Tele base). I run stereo out of my pedal board to a Peavey Classic 50 and a Crate Vintage Club 50.
> 
> Is that A Robbie Kreiger SG? A 57' strat RI? An Am. St. strat in cherryburst? Deluxe Players strat in red? And a Standard SG with a Maestro trem in walnut? Couldn't even guess the year on the LP Custom black beauty or the SG Custom. Marshal JCM2000's? Fender Twin Reverb RI?





CJSLAWNSERVICE;1367751 said:


> I dont play, but have always wanted to learn to ! Can anyone reccomend how to go about learning the guitar? Im in Novi.. any good instructors out this way?


i like your tele...yes to all...and black beauty is 68.

CJ--try Guitar center out by you...i think they give lessons? not sure im self taught...was in band all thru school played trumpet so i know music thru that 5th -11th grades-learned alot.


----------



## alternative

Back to snow... 
Ryan, is any of this rain gonna change to ice or snow?


----------



## snowman6

Accuweather said yesterday 3.4" of snow for Milford on Monday night into early Tuesday morning. Now it's only .4" of snow and the rest all rain Every other website still says 2-4"


----------



## Plow man Foster

CJSLAWNSERVICE;1367751 said:


> I dont play, but have always wanted to learn to ! Can anyone reccomend how to go about learning the guitar? Im in Novi.. any good instructors out this way?


I got lessons through Music Innovations. They were recommended by Guitar Center On Northwester in Southfield. Great guy he's out of West Bloomfield. He has lots of connections so he can setup a Meeting place pretty easy. (248) 366-8742

Lol i learned the basics then didnt have enough patients for it.. Also didnt have time...


----------



## Matson Snow

snowman6;1367805 said:


> Accuweather said yesterday 3.4" of snow for Milford on Monday night into early Tuesday morning. Now it's only .4" of snow and the rest all rain Every other website still says 2-4"


Don't worry....Accuweather will change 6 more times between now and Monday Night....


----------



## snowman6

Matson Snow;1367813 said:


> Don't worry....Accuweather will change 6 more times between now and Monday Night....


Yeah i know lol they always do. I am just trying to help my neighbor who likes to procrastinate about having his plow and stuff ready to go. I print him out the forecasts and the way it changes it's hard to keep a fire lit.


----------



## CJSLAWNSERVICE

Hey I still serve as an industry consultant and part time employee of many lawn landscape and snow removal companies . I also am still collecting $ from when I did work lol


----------



## Tscape

alternative;1367799 said:


> i like your tele...yes to all...and black beauty is 68.
> 
> CJ--try Guitar center out by you...i think they give lessons? not sure im self taught...was in band all thru school played trumpet so i know music thru that 5th -11th grades-learned alot.


I got those all right?!? Are you kiddin me?!?

Also, worth the drive to Hamburg to go to JK's Guitar Garage on M-36 across from Buck Lake.


----------



## MikeLawnSnowLLC

alternative;1367497 said:


> ha, you just need more blowers running on one crew--thats what were doing..4 blowers 1 raker on the leaf loader and ME on the rider fine tuning everything sucking up misc leaves. best system so far for the bigger jobs..


Running 4 guys on 1 crew for the big jobs....2 guys on the small crew with a 36 and a push mower lol


----------



## alternative

MikeLawnSnowLLC;1367864 said:


> Running 4 guys on 1 crew for the big jobs....2 guys on the small crew with a 36 and a push mower lol


oh...is that how were gonna do it? lol


----------



## rjstone4

I got a 2008 Fisher plow that the reservoir is leaking hydrolic fluid at the bottom. Its rusty and seeping through. Is it possible just to weld the reservoir??? Or any reccomendations on how I can fix this??
Thanks guys

Bobby


----------



## brookline

Does anyone run kerosene through their pump to flush their plows? I saw something on a meyer but I just want to make sure before I attempt it on my boss. The left angle sticks for about a second before it angles, I changed the coil so I figured it just has to be a little plugged up.


----------



## caitlyncllc

brookline;1367991 said:


> Does anyone run kerosene through their pump to flush their plows? I saw something on a meyer but I just want to make sure before I attempt it on my boss. The left angle sticks for about a second before it angles, I changed the coil so I figured it just has to be a little plugged up.


I don't kmow about the kerosene, but try taking the valve out(under the coil) and cleaning it with brake fluid.


----------



## brookline

caitlyncllc;1368006 said:


> I don't kmow about the kerosene, but try taking the valve out(under the coil) and cleaning it with brake fluid.


You can clean with brake fluid?


----------



## alternative

where's Pallas been hidin...?


----------



## caitlyncllc

brookline;1368009 said:


> You can clean with brake fluid?


Yep, does not hurt anything. Thats what I was told by the guy at Monroe Truck. The aerosal pressure blows off small particles, the junk drips off, and the brake cleaner (which must have a high alcohol content?) evaporates very quickly.

Wait, I'm an idiot. I did not mean brake fluid. I ment brake cleaner. My bad. The aerosal cans.....


----------



## Stuffdeer

Brake cleaner can clean anything...including hands after a dirty day In the shop


----------



## Lightningllc

Just don't get brake clean on o-rings it will dry them out!!!!


----------



## delong17

Posting this here again, i would love to get it out of my hands. Just put new hoses on plow, new snow deflector and a lot of rusty hardware was changed to grade 8 bolts.

I just wanted to see if anyone is interested in leasing out my f450 dump truck for plowing this year. Its a 2002 with the 7.3L and has a 2009 9'6" Western MVP that works amazing, just got it tuned up and is ready to go.

Picture attached was after i washed it today and before i put the plow on this afternoon. All maintenance was done in the last two weeks(all fresh fluids, brakes, starter, glow plugs and relays, new batteries, fuel filter and fuel pump. Its ready to go for winter. Starts right up. )

Im looking to get $1400 monthly but i would really be open to all offers as it is just going to sit for the next four months in my garage. I could do seasonal rate or month rate or daily rate. I could go $4000 for the season lowest.

PM me with any questions. I know its late in the season but if your looking for a great looking, reliable f450 this is the one you want.

Compare Prices to skids @$2900 per month, Back hoes @ $3750 per month, and wheel loaders @ $4,500 per month rental. You cant beat 1500 per month, dont worry about a car payment for 12 months, lease mine for 3-4 and be done with it.

Thanks,
Jason


----------



## Metro Lawn

delong17;1368086 said:


> Posting this here again, i would love to get it out of my hands. Just put new hoses on plow, new snow deflector and a lot of rusty hardware was changed to grade 8 bolts.
> 
> I just wanted to see if anyone is interested in leasing out my f450 dump truck for plowing this year. Its a 2002 with the 7.3L and has a 2009 9'6" Western MVP that works amazing, just got it tuned up and is ready to go.
> 
> Picture attached was after i washed it today and before i put the plow on this afternoon. All maintenance was done in the last two weeks(all fresh fluids, brakes, starter, glow plugs and relays, new batteries, fuel filter and fuel pump. Its ready to go for winter. Starts right up. )
> 
> Im looking to get $1400 monthly but i would really be open to all offers as it is just going to sit for the next four months in my garage. I could do seasonal rate or month rate or daily rate. I could go $4000 for the season lowest.
> 
> PM me with any questions. I know its late in the season but if your looking for a great looking, reliable f450 this is the one you want.
> 
> Compare Prices to skids @$2900 per month, Back hoes @ $3750 per month, and wheel loaders @ $4,500 per month rental. You cant beat 1500 per month, dont worry about a car payment for 12 months, lease mine for 3-4 and be done with it.
> 
> Thanks,
> Jason


I am assuming that if it breaks or needs maintenance during the lease term, that would be included like other rental equipment?


----------



## delong17

Metro Lawn;1368153 said:


> I am assuming that if it breaks or needs maintenance during the lease term, that would be included like other rental equipment?


http://rasmussenco.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/01/TermsAndConditions-BC.pdf

It is not my responsibility to fix things that break from operators faults. Anything major, like blown trans would be covered, but not if they run the plow into a curb and break a wing. and crack the plow frame .


----------



## Tscape

You covering insurance and plates? That's a beautiul truck btw. It just sounds like a sticky transaction.


----------



## Allor Outdoor

delong17;1368086 said:


> Posting this here again, i would love to get it out of my hands. Just put new hoses on plow, new snow deflector and a lot of rusty hardware was changed to grade 8 bolts.
> 
> I just wanted to see if anyone is interested in leasing out my f450 dump truck for plowing this year. Its a 2002 with the 7.3L and has a 2009 9'6" Western MVP that works amazing, just got it tuned up and is ready to go.
> 
> Picture attached was after i washed it today and before i put the plow on this afternoon. All maintenance was done in the last two weeks(all fresh fluids, brakes, starter, glow plugs and relays, new batteries, fuel filter and fuel pump. Its ready to go for winter. Starts right up. )
> 
> Im looking to get $1400 monthly but i would really be open to all offers as it is just going to sit for the next four months in my garage. I could do seasonal rate or month rate or daily rate. I could go $4000 for the season lowest.
> 
> PM me with any questions. I know its late in the season but if your looking for a great looking, reliable f450 this is the one you want.
> 
> Compare Prices to skids @$2900 per month, Back hoes @ $3750 per month, and wheel loaders @ $4,500 per month rental. You cant beat 1500 per month, dont worry about a car payment for 12 months, lease mine for 3-4 and be done with it.
> 
> Thanks,
> Jason


Not trying to stir the pot, but I don't know anyone that is paying $2900/month for a skid! 
MotorCity Bobcat (Carleton equipment) is charging around $1100/month for a skid.

Seems a bit high priced if you ask me.


----------



## delong17

yea, insurance and plates is all covered. Thanks man, i wish it would be put to good use. If anyone has an extra driver that wants to sub it out, i would be willing to do that too.


----------



## delong17

Allor Outdoor;1368207 said:


> Not trying to stir the pot, but I don't know anyone that is paying $2900/month for a skid!
> MotorCity Bobcat (Carleton equipment) is charging around $1100/month for a skid.
> 
> Seems a bit high priced if you ask me.


I called Michigan CAT and those were the prices they gave me. What size skid is that? That seems like a good deal.


----------



## axl

Michigan CAT is $990/mo for skids up to a 242, couple hundred more for larger skids, I just leased an S650 from bobcat for $1100/mo


----------



## delong17

axl;1368227 said:


> Michigan CAT is $990/mo for skids up to a 242, couple hundred more for larger skids, I just leased an S650 from bobcat for $1100/mo


Wow, must have been giving me a price for a larger skid or bs'ing me.

Anyways, since i am high on price, and im trying to get rid of this truck. I would take 1000k per month of 4k for the season with no mileage surcharge.

MAKE AND OFFER, the worst i can say is no.


----------



## Stuffdeer

Took the plow off for the winter....my lawn is growing again.


----------



## Lightningllc

delong17;1368229 said:


> Wow, must have been giving me a price for a larger skid or bs'ing me.
> 
> Anyways, since i am high on price, and im trying to get rid of this truck. I would take 1000k per month of 4k for the season with no mileage surcharge.
> 
> MAKE AND OFFER, the worst i can say is no.


I would be interested in buying the truck. If you want to sell it. Pm me and we can work out details


----------



## smoore45

Stuffdeer;1368243 said:


> Took the plow off for the winter....my lawn is growing again.


What?!? You we're all set up when I saw you earlier today! I know what you mean though, my lawn was practically under water. Thanks for stopping by, it was good meeting you. :salute:


----------



## bln

What's going on with the snow tomorow?


----------



## growitmowitlawn

delong17;1368229 said:


> Wow, must have been giving me a price for a larger skid or bs'ing me.
> 
> Anyways, since i am high on price, and im trying to get rid of this truck. I would take 1000k per month of 4k for the season with no mileage surcharge.
> 
> MAKE AND OFFER, the worst i can say is no.


I would be interested in the truck too. I have been keeping an eye on it through your threads since you bought it. I was gonna buy it but was just a little late. Let me know if you are thinking about letting it go for good.


----------



## procut

bln;1368268 said:


> What's going on with the snow tomorow?


According to all the weather sites I'm looking at it appears as if it's falen through. Local news at 6:00 said something about MAYBE an inch.


----------



## delong17

growitmowitlawn;1368322 said:


> I would be interested in the truck too. I have been keeping an eye on it through your threads since you bought it. I was gonna buy it but was just a little late. Let me know if you are thinking about letting it go for good.


PM me and Send me an offer , i have a lot invested in this truck(the reason it looks so nice) but everything is forsale for a certain price. Also, when i said i want to get rid of it, i want to get rid of it for the winter(so i dont have to store it) not for good. I would for the right price, but not looking to sell per-se.

Honestly, if someone wants a good plow truck, i will lower it to $3500 for the season, just for tonight and tomorrow. Under the conditions that all maintenance is performed, it is washed after it is used, and any repairs are taken care of.

Thats almost half the price of the plow brand new and a good set of strobes!!!!! PLUS YOUR GETTING A DUMP TRUCK AND NO PAYMENT THE REST OF THE YEAR. COME ON MEN!!!!


----------



## ACutAbovemi

Man if we wait another day this truck rental may be down to 2500. You really came down a lot today. Truck looks like a very nice rig!
Side note. Are we salting at 5am or are the ground temps back up to melt the snow for the am?


----------



## Moonlighter

ACutAbovemi;1368353 said:


> Man if we wait another day this truck rental may be down to 2500. You really came down a lot today. Truck looks like a very nice rig!
> Side note. Are we salting at 5am or are the ground temps back up to melt the snow for the am?


Well above 40 all night no point salting in the rain.


----------



## caitlyncllc

Well, looks like you guys that wanted some more time before it snows got it. I'm not a landscaper, but I'm guessing your not gonna get your clean ups done, either..... unless you have pontoons on your feet.


----------



## Lightningllc

Admadgine if this rain was snow. Damn


----------



## BossPlow2010

Lightningllc;1368424 said:


> Admadgineif this rain was snow. Damn


Do you mean imagine?


----------



## alternative

ACutAbovemi;1368353 said:


> Man if we wait another day this truck rental may be down to 2500. You really came down a lot today. Truck looks like a very nice rig!
> Side note. Are we salting at 5am or are the ground temps back up to melt the snow for the am?


haha---that was my plan, wait it out till he lowered it to 2k for the season...lol

I lilke it Delong, but gonna pass- i cant justify a rental right now. THanks anyway


----------



## alternative

delong17;1368229 said:


> Wow, must have been giving me a price for a larger skid or bs'ing me.
> 
> Anyways, since i am high on price, and im trying to get rid of this truck. I would take 1000k per month of 4k for the season with no mileage surcharge.
> 
> MAKE AND OFFER, the worst i can say is no.


$800/mo ? y or n?

payup with a FULL tank of fuel...lol


----------



## alternative

Metro Lawn;1368153 said:


> I am assuming that if it breaks or needs maintenance during the lease term, that would be included like other rental equipment?


? right? thats how it should be...



Tscape;1368205 said:


> You covering insurance and plates? That's a beautiul truck btw. It just sounds like a sticky transaction.


agree...thats whats holding me back, (insur? ours our his?) damage (truck failure?) who pays...

DELONG, Let me know if you wanna sell it...send me a price- i may be interested in a buy


----------



## cuttingedge13

delong17;1368347 said:


> Honestly, if someone wants a good plow truck, i will lower it to $3500 for the season, just for tonight and tomorrow. Under the conditions that all maintenance is performed, it is washed after it is used, and any repairs are taken care of.


If I lease the truck can I put a 2 yd V-box in the back?


----------



## delong17

ACutAbovemi;1368353 said:


> Man if we wait another day this truck rental may be down to 2500. You really came down a lot today. Truck looks like a very nice rig!
> Side note. Are we salting at 5am or are the ground temps back up to melt the snow for the am?


Im not lowering it anymore. The price is at 3500 for today only if i can make a deal with someone or someone makes me an offer. Or else its back up to 4k or i will hold on to it.


----------



## delong17

cuttingedge13;1368477 said:


> If I lease the truck can I put a 2 yd V-box in the back?


Yes, thats not a problem, i actually have a western two yard salter, but it needs work(engine needs a new starter installed, i have the starter, but not time to install it , needs a new spinner housing and the box that lowers the salt down to the spinner as well.

Make me an offer!


----------



## delong17

alternative;1368445 said:


> ? right? thats how it should be...
> 
> agree...thats whats holding me back, (insur? ours our his?) damage (truck failure?) who pays...
> 
> DELONG, Let me know if you wanna sell it...send me a price- i may be interested in a buy


My insurance and plates cover this! !

Im not really looking to sell this as i just bought it this spring, and dumped a TON of money into it, it makes it sort of pointless to sell and then have to by another truck come spring time. I mean for the right price everything is for sale, but i would be asking more than 20k for it.


----------



## Superior L & L

Very nice truck !! 
But this transaction is destined to go bad. 
I'd find a friend to drive it and find a good company to sub for. I'm sure there is still some people looking for subs


----------



## delong17

Superior L & L;1368532 said:


> Very nice truck !!
> But this transaction is destined to go bad.
> I'd find a friend to drive it and find a good company to sub for. I'm sure there is still some people looking for subs


What could go wrong!!!!!! 

That would be ideal, but all my buddies are in college and i dont trust my employee to drive down a street, let a long plowing for 24 hours straight, and i dont have time with college to be managing hours and people with subbing the truck out.

875 per month or 3.5k for the season! OFFER UNTIL TONIGHT


----------



## Plow Dude

Accuweather calling for 3.4" Thursday night...... At least for the 48710 zip code


----------



## Plow Dude

Plow Dude;1368583 said:


> Accuweather calling for 3.4" Thursday night...... At least for the 48710 zip code


I mean 48170, Plymouth


----------



## P&M Landscaping

Plow Dude;1368651 said:


> I mean 48170, Plymouth


Yeah, someone just posted on facebook a 1"-3" clip tonight for the eastern counties...


----------



## BossPlowGuy04

anyone looking for a driveway in plymouth? its for my cousin and i just dont have the time to get to it.


----------



## mike thunder

There is a rain/snow mix currently at 94/275 junction, it's 2:30 pm. I see ice in our near future. I noticed you all posted this type of thing in prior years and thought i would join in when i could.


----------



## P&M Landscaping

So, rant time. Call Weingartz on Saturday to get prices on a POLY cutting edge for a Boss Snow Plow, they give me a price of $140 and say they have two in stock. Stuffdeer was also up in there on Saturday and they told him the exact same thing. So I call today to order it so I can have a buddy pick it up, and just confirm that it is a poly edge for delicate surfaces, and again was reassured it was. So I end up driving out to Weingartz an hour away just to get there and see a STEEL cutting edge sitting on the counter for me. Beyond pissed off, I drove an hour out of my way to go get this edge. That will be my first and last experience with Weingartz.


----------



## Moonlighter

P&M Landscaping;1368846 said:


> So, rant time. Call Weingartz on Saturday to get prices on a POLY cutting edge for a Boss Snow Plow, they give me a price of $140 and say they have two in stock. Stuffdeer was also up in there on Saturday and they told him the exact same thing. So I call today to order it so I can have a buddy pick it up, and just confirm that it is a poly edge for delicate surfaces, and again was reassured it was. So I end up driving out to Weingartz an hour away just to get there and see a STEEL cutting edge sitting on the counter for me. Beyond pissed off, I drove an hour out of my way to go get this edge. That will be my first and last experience with Weingartz.


I have herd a lot about them not knowing what the hell they are doing, I called on a 1" lock collar to see if they had one in stock. The guy asks me what machine is it off of, who cares what damn machine it is off of do you or do you not have a 1" freakin lock collar. I don't know how pissed I would have been If I drove all that way. Angelo's is who I get my parts from now, only had one issue with a bearing there and they replaced it without blinking.


----------



## caitlyncllc

P&M Landscaping;1368846 said:


> So, rant time. Call Weingartz on Saturday to get prices on a POLY cutting edge for a Boss Snow Plow, they give me a price of $140 and say they have two in stock. Stuffdeer was also up in there on Saturday and they told him the exact same thing. So I call today to order it so I can have a buddy pick it up, and just confirm that it is a poly edge for delicate surfaces, and again was reassured it was. So I end up driving out to Weingartz an hour away just to get there and see a STEEL cutting edge sitting on the counter for me. Beyond pissed off, I drove an hour out of my way to go get this edge. That will be my first and last experience with Weingartz.


Just curious, as I was not part of the conversation you had with them, is it possible that they thought you were talking about a cutting edge for a Boss Poly plow? Cause that would be a steel edge....and it would be about that price.
Bummer about the wasted time, though. At least fuel is cheap!


----------



## P&M Landscaping

caitlyncllc;1368857 said:


> Just curious, as I was not part of the conversation you had with them, is it possible that they thought you were talking about a cutting edge for a Boss Poly plow? Cause that would be a steel edge....and it would be about that price.
> Bummer about the wasted time, though. At least fuel is cheap!


Thats where they got confused, they were looking at the cutting edge for a poly plow, even though I checked, double checked and triple checked with them that it was a cutting edge made out of a poly material that is to be used on delicate surfaces. :realmad:


----------



## redskinsfan34

We have a 50/50 rain / snow mix coming down in Ann Arbor right now. I can't imagine anything's going to stick. It was 52 yesterday. Just checking in. :salute:


----------



## mike thunder

All snow coming down at 94/275 junction. Maybe a flash freeze with the temps dropping fast into the mid 20's?


----------



## TheXpress2002

I will grow concerned after 8pm tonight when temps fall into the 20's Ample moisture but again has to overcome dry air and temps need to fall quick for anything more than a salting.


----------



## Stuffdeer

Switched to all snow at the Southgate Wyandotte border...sleet was already collecting on cars..


----------



## P&M Landscaping

Stuffdeer;1368892 said:


> Switched to all snow at the Southgate Wyandotte border...sleet was already collecting on cars..


Same as Dearborn


----------



## Stuffdeer

Bouncing between 34 and 35 here...


----------



## 2FAST4U

P&M Landscaping;1368846 said:


> So, rant time. Call Weingartz on Saturday to get prices on a POLY cutting edge for a Boss Snow Plow, they give me a price of $140 and say they have two in stock. Stuffdeer was also up in there on Saturday and they told him the exact same thing. So I call today to order it so I can have a buddy pick it up, and just confirm that it is a poly edge for delicate surfaces, and again was reassured it was. So I end up driving out to Weingartz an hour away just to get there and see a STEEL cutting edge sitting on the counter for me. Beyond pissed off, I drove an hour out of my way to go get this edge. That will be my first and last experience with Weingartz.


First you need to talk to Keith or Jamie (the girl not the guy) there the only two at the parts desk that seam to have some what of an idea to whats going on. As far as sales is concerned Terry is the guy to deal with there. I know alot of you guys hate weingartz but they have always been good to me, they might be a little high but (not don't hate me) they make up for it in service. We've had two mowers go down this year and I was given loaners each time at no charge. When ever I need parts I have the part number when I call and its waiting for me when I get there. Ok enough with weingartz what about this rain/sleet/snow we have going on? I think I see sleepless night ahead for at the most a salt...


----------



## delong17

2FAST4U;1368937 said:


> First you need to talk to Keith or Jamie (the girl not the guy) there the only two at the parts desk that seam to have some what of an idea to whats going on. As far as sales is concerned Terry is the guy to deal with there. I know alot of you guys hate weingartz but they have always been good to me, they might be a little high but (not don't hate me) they make up for it in service. We've had two mowers go down this year and I was given loaners each time at no charge. When ever I need parts I have the part number when I call and its waiting for me when I get there. Ok enough with weingartz what about this rain/sleet/snow we have going on? I think I see sleepless night ahead for at the most a salt...


I agree with you. One hundred percent. I spend a decent amount of money with them and every piece of equipment i buy there, gets the zero down program. Service people are hit in miss but the manager Larry (for service) is an amazing guy who knows a ton about everything in their store and everything they work on as well. He has helped me out countless times.

I got a boss standard duty plow there, and has some wiring issues(wasnt the prettiest) but one of the connectors was shorting and he have me one of their company trucks with a v blade on it so i didnt have any down time during the storm when they were trying to fix it.

If you want a good sales man, Steve is the guy to talk to, he has always helped me out, treated me like i was purchasing millions of dollars in equipment and has given me Demo after Demo when i have a break down.

Im sorry for your horrible situation and i live somewhat far away from them as well, but i cant find any local place that gives as good as customer support as weingartz. Sure their prices arent ever the cheapest, but they are fair and have quick turnaround times, IMO


----------



## TGS Inc.

My guess is its a saling event at most tonight. Ground temps in Dearborn around 35 currently...


----------



## delong17

in birmingham, Cement temp 36 degrees, air temp 33 degrees, and its coming down pretty good, very wet though.


----------



## TGS Inc.

Noaa just put out a special weather statement....

A MIXTURE OF LIGHT RAIN AND SNOW WILL CHANGE TO ALL SNOW EARLY
THIS EVENING. SNOW WILL ACCUMULATE TO 1 TO 2 INCHES WITH LOCAL
AMOUNTS APPROACHING 3 INCHES IN THE HIGHER ELEVATIONS GENERALLY
WEST OF ADRIAN AND ANN ARBOR. SNOW WILL END BY MIDNIGHT AS LOW
PRESSURE SHIFTS TOWARDS THE APPALACHIAN MOUNTAINS

LOOK FOR RAIN SHOWERS TO MIX WITH AND CHANGE OVER TO SNOW ACROSS
PORTIONS OF SOUTHEAST MICHIGAN DURING THE EARLY EVENING HOURS.
MOST OF THE ACTIVITY WILL BE ALONG AND SOUTH OF A LINE FROM PORT
HURON...TO PONTIAC...TO ANN ARBOR. THE RAIN WILL CHANGE OVER TO SNOW AS
TEMPERATURES SLOWLY FALL THROUGH THE MIDDLE 30S. DESPITE THE
CHANGE OVER TO SNOW...SNOWFALL AMOUNTS WILL BE MINIMAL WITH A
DUSTING OF SNOW POSSIBLE THROUGH 6 PM...MAINLY ON GRASSY SURFACES


----------



## groundbreakers

ground is still too warm ... now if we get 2 weeks of constant temps in the 20's then its game on ... but last time i checked i dug a hole in my backyard yesterday ...


----------



## MikeLawnSnowLLC

Anybody need a kerosene heater? I have two brand new in the box I want to get rid of. 65 bucks a piece or both for a 100.00 pm me if you wanna see a pic of the box.


----------



## PowersTree

Shoot me a pic of em via text if you still got my number.


----------



## MikeLawnSnowLLC

Here is a pic of it. 10,000 btu's


----------



## Superior L & L

MikeLawnSnowLLC;1369082 said:


> Here is a pic of it. 10,000 btu's


They must be HOT !!!!!


----------



## MikeLawnSnowLLC

Never used em lol I have a torpedo heater that puts out like 60 k btus that thing make ya sweat lol


----------



## flykelley

delong17;1368975 said:


> I agree with you. One hundred percent. I spend a decent amount of money with them and every piece of equipment i buy there, gets the zero down program. Service people are hit in miss but the manager Larry (for service) is an amazing guy who knows a ton about everything in their store and everything they work on as well. He has helped me out countless times.
> 
> I got a boss standard duty plow there, and has some wiring issues(wasnt the prettiest) but one of the connectors was shorting and he have me one of their company trucks with a v blade on it so i didnt have any down time during the storm when they were trying to fix it.
> 
> If you want a good sales man, Steve is the guy to talk to, he has always helped me out, treated me like i was purchasing millions of dollars in equipment and has given me Demo after Demo when i have a break down.
> 
> Im sorry for your horrible situation and i live somewhat far away from them as well, but i cant find any local place that gives as good as customer support as weingartz. Sure their prices arent ever the cheapest, but they are fair and have quick turnaround times, IMO


Times two, I buy at the Clarkston store and also use Steve as my sale mans, Larry is the go to guy for sure win things go to hell. Tammy at the parts desk is pretty good as is Tom.

Mike


----------



## alternative

Plow Dude;1368583 said:


> Accuweather calling for 3.4" Thursday night...... At least for the 48710 zip code


not in the 48082



P&M Landscaping;1368846 said:


> So, rant time. Call Weingartz on Saturday to get prices on a POLY cutting edge for a Boss Snow Plow, they give me a price of $140 and say they have two in stock. Stuffdeer was also up in there on Saturday and they told him the exact same thing. So I call today to order it so I can have a buddy pick it up, and just confirm that it is a poly edge for delicate surfaces, and again was reassured it was. So I end up driving out to Weingartz an hour away just to get there and see a STEEL cutting edge sitting on the counter for me. Beyond pissed off, I drove an hour out of my way to go get this edge. That will be my first and last experience with Weingartz.


NO way will you get a poly, let alone rubber edge for $140..I paid 500 for a 6"x1"+ polyurethane (safe for dec concrete/pavers) edge about 7yrs ago for a fat paying gig of all paver parking lots. I could have told you that they were gonna have steel waitin for you. I showed you the link w/cost. They are NOT cheap...Maybe rubber, but those suck (the kind that go on pushers) You are looking for poly and expect to spend about 500 for it. I still have mine- not sure if i wanna keep for future or sell, but its basically brand new )used 2 "weak" seasons about 4 yrs ago. plowed maybe 8 or 9 times with it.

Goood luck finding one on the cheap- and unless the job is paying some good dough, just raise the blade an inch off the ground to avoid scrapes or salt w/pealadow.--EDIT_ also might wanna check if your poly plow will support this type edge. They are way heavier than the steel edge. just an fyi


----------



## alternative

MikeLawnSnowLLC;1369088 said:


> Never used em lol I have a torpedo heater that puts out like 60 k btus that thing make ya sweat lol


i got one at my house too, kicks some heat....my shop has a furnace that burns #2 dsl fueloil-kinda dirty heat(and expensive) but HOT


----------



## alternative

groundbreakers;1369045 said:


> ground is still too warm ... now if we get 2 weeks of constant temps in the 20's then its game on ... but last time i checked i dug a hole in my backyard yesterday ...


same here-- dug out some drain tile this weekend and was soft soil.


----------



## P&M Landscaping

alternative;1369115 said:


> not in the 48082
> 
> NO way will you get a poly, let alone rubber edge for $140..I paid 500 for a 6"x1"+ polyurethane (safe for dec concrete/pavers) edge about 7yrs ago for a fat paying gig of all paver parking lots. I could have told you that they were gonna have steel waitin for you. I showed you the link w/cost. They are NOT cheap...Maybe rubber, but those suck (the kind that go on pushers) You are looking for poly and expect to spend about 500 for it. I still have mine- not sure if i wanna keep for future or sell, but its basically brand new )used 2 "weak" seasons about 4 yrs ago. plowed maybe 8 or 9 times with it.
> 
> Goood luck finding one on the cheap- and unless the job is paying some good dough, just raise the blade an inch off the ground to avoid scrapes or salt w/pealadow.


stuffdeer just picked up a falline poly edge for me at J Thomas for $198 + tax. I talked to a few others and they seemed to think that this was a good product, with good results. I spoke with Eric at the Farmington Hills location, and I was not impressed.


----------



## Glockshot73!

31 in Warren. Snow sticking to everythng but pavement. Slight hardening icy glaze on bbq, and other metal surfaces.


----------



## alternative

P&M Landscaping;1369130 said:


> stuffdeer just picked up a falline poly edge for me at J Thomas for $198 + tax. I talked to a few others and they seemed to think that this was a good product, with good results. I spoke with Eric at the Farmington Hills location, and I was not impressed.


what type poly and what are the dimensions..? cant be the same as what im talking about. I'll try to find a pic of my boss w/ that edge on it.


----------



## P&M Landscaping

alternative;1369135 said:


> what type poly and what are the dimensions..? cant be the same as what im talking about. I'll try to find a pic of my boss w/ that edge on it.


1"x6"x 7'6" I only have the sport duty plow with the blade weighing about 200 Pounds, they recommended this to me. It may not be as strong as yours but I couldn't justify paying the double amount for it.


----------



## Lightningllc

This is gonna be fun to drive this winter, Kidding!!!:crying:


----------



## TheXpress2002

Lightningllc;1369173 said:


> This is gonna be fun to drive this winter, Kidding!!!:crying:


Welcome to the 10 foot club


----------



## TheXpress2002

Snow through midnight. Worst case senerio is an inch of slush. Flash freeze with the water on the pavement.


----------



## eatonpaving

TheXpress2002;1369180 said:


> Welcome to the 10 foot club


i have been looking at a 5 yard dump with a 10' plow, i have a big account in northville but dont want any hassle from d.o.t.. i was under the impression that you could only have just under a 10....what are the rules.....


----------



## eatonpaving

TheXpress2002;1369188 said:


> Snow through midnight. Worst case senerio is an inch of slush. Flash freeze with the water on the pavement.


cool, put my new salter to work....love the saltdogg....


----------



## 2FAST4U

MikeLawnSnowLLC;1369082 said:


> Here is a pic of it. 10,000 btu's


give me a call in the a.m. I've been looking for a heater and with two of them for that price I might have to pick those up


----------



## MikeLawnSnowLLC

Lightningllc;1369173 said:


> This is gonna be fun to drive this winter, Kidding!!!:crying:


That thing is a beast!!!


----------



## Lightningllc

Ryan. I have a 10' straight and a 10' v now. The c4500 is getting one of them.


----------



## PowersTree

You can run 10' plows, if you get the permit from the road commission. Otherwise the law is 8'6" (102") without being over width.


----------



## Lightningllc

Picked up 7 over width permits today from Oakland county. Livingston county is tomorrow.


----------



## alternative

Lightningllc;1369217 said:


> Picked up 7 over width permits today from Oakland county. Livingston county is tomorrow.


damn...what do those permits run?


----------



## TheXpress2002

In Canton....all grass and elevated surfaces covered. Cement is starting to slush, blacktop is still wet


----------



## Lightningllc

Cab cards $65 per truck. Make sure u have all the trucks info. Height length wide. Tire size tire height. Gvw. Full load. Registration. Insurance. Etc


----------



## grassmaster06

Does anyone know if a karrier vibrator is stronger than a stock snow ex vibrator


----------



## Lightningllc

Nothing in south Lyon. No snow or sleet


----------



## Moonlighter

Pontiac - 31 air temp, light snow sticking to truck and cars.


----------



## FaulknerLwnCare

Now this is fun to plow with.


----------



## brookline

eatonpaving;1369195 said:


> cool, put my new salter to work....love the saltdogg....


I am very impressed with mine as well. Takes some getting used to going from a gasser to electric. (Its so quieti had to get out and make sure it was throwing enough salt friday when I used it.) And its really nice to be able to have so much control over how much and how wide I spread the salt


----------



## TheXpress2002

FaulknerLwnCare;1369285 said:


> Now this is fun to plow with.
> View attachment 104511


......my new addition....

Wayne county waved my oversize fee as long as I dropped the blade inbetween sites


----------



## grassmaster06

Starting to stick in wyandotte


----------



## eatonpaving

brookline;1369293 said:


> I am very impressed with mine as well. Takes some getting used to going from a gasser to electric. (Its so quieti had to get out and make sure it was throwing enough salt friday when I used it.) And its really nice to be able to have so much control over how much and how wide I spread the salt


most times with my dump i used 4 yards, last salting i used 2.5...had to go back and make sure i put down enough ...looked great.best move i have made so far.....


----------



## BossPlow2010

M85 (fort street) is covered along with a ton of other roads.
I'm salting tonight...


----------



## caitlyncllc

grassmaster06;1369267 said:


> Does anyone know if a karrier vibrator is stronger than a stock snow ex vibrator


I just put a Karrier on my Snow Ex poly box and it works fine. For a $300 savings - go with the Karrier. Just my 2 cents.

And no snow or rain or anything here in Fenton. I get to sleep tonight.


----------



## 2FAST4U

Grass and trucks are covered in chesterfield still coming down at a good clip, at least a salt tonight!!


----------



## MikeLawnSnowLLC

Same in St. Clair Shores....some cement completely white but almost all cement has a little slush on it. Said its suppose to snow till 1 am guess tonight will be the first salt run of the year!!


----------



## alternative

MikeLawnSnowLLC;1369363 said:


> Same in St. Clair Shores....some cement completely white but almost all cement has a little slush on it. Said its suppose to snow till 1 am guess tonight will be the first salt run of the year!!


its not snowing at Greektown..Thumbs Up


----------



## Moonlighter

Brother in law just landed at metro and said they almost couldn't land.
There is an ad on Crigslist for a sub with v box in Waterford I was wondering if it's anyone on here. Thanks Brian


----------



## alternative

Randy, Did you pick up your Ram today?


----------



## 06clarkd

My unsalted truck hood in white lake is still just wet:laughing:


----------



## alternative

but "its so cold in the D"-- stackin papers tonight.


----------



## TheXpress2002

alternative;1369370 said:


> its not snowing at Greektown..Thumbs Up


Whoa.......back up the salt truck. Where was my phone call?


----------



## soccerlawn

Light snow in brighton, sticking to cold cars.


----------



## alternative

TheXpress2002;1369387 said:


> Whoa.......back up the salt truck. Where was my phone call?


I called- your wife said you were watching the weather channel..? 
lol


----------



## MikeLawnSnowLLC

TheXpress2002;1369387 said:


> Whoa.......back up the salt truck. Where was my phone call?


Agh so im not the only one!! Guys been tellin me for 5 years were gunna hit the casino together still waiting! lol


----------



## TheXpress2002

All surfaces are covered


----------



## MikeLawnSnowLLC

alternative;1369389 said:


> I called- your wife said you were watching the weather channel..?
> lol


We need a like button!!!


----------



## alternative

MikeLawnSnowLLC;1369391 said:


> Agh so im not the only one!! Guys been tellin me for 5 years were gunna hit the casino together still waiting! lol


What are u talkin about- we drove by today..."quickly"

You were too worried about getting new shovels- lol


----------



## Lightningllc

My unsalted truckbed is white but the unsalted driveway is black???


----------



## alternative

....................:


----------



## caitlyncllc

alternative;1369404 said:


> ....................:


I saw that. And it was funny. :laughing:


----------



## Superior L & L

FaulknerLwnCare;1369285 said:


> Now this is fun to plow with.
> View attachment 104511


That is a fancy fleet of pushers. Does anglin do air side at metro


----------



## 2FAST4U

I think we all need a salting or a push, because I'm siting here lmao at all the post!! And you guys are cracking each other up...ahh and its only december


----------



## Lightningllc

If I'm not mistaken anglin is closed. I bought equipment for
The auction and jacks daughters closed the company and are in legal battles.


----------



## caitlyncllc

It's snowing. The deck is covered, the concrete is still wet. Guess I should go put the salter on the truck....


----------



## Moonlighter

everything is now covered in snow, kinda looks like a postcard.


----------



## Do It All Do It Right

Lightningllc;1369432 said:


> If I'm not mistaken anglin is closed. I bought equipment for
> The auction and jacks daughters closed the company and are in legal battles.


Anglin has other family members that bought the snow operations.


----------



## snowman6

cold cars are covered. sidewalks and roads are just beginning to become a little slushy in Milford.


----------



## Lightningllc

Do It All Do It Right;1369451 said:


> Anglin has other family members that bought the snow operations.


I know jacks nephew bought some stuff didn't know it was all the snow stuff. Good for him hope he does well.


----------



## Superior L & L

That has got to be a monster of a project to do airside !

Plus still dry up here in grand blanc


----------



## Tango

alternative;1369389 said:


> I called- your wife said you were watching the weather channel..?
> lol


:laughing:


----------



## mike thunder

1 1/2 in. on everything but concrete at the 94/275 junction. 1/4 in. on the cement.


----------



## brookline

alternative;1369389 said:


> I called- your wife said you were watching the weather channel..?
> lol


(In my best Larry the Cable Guy voice) I don't care who you are, that's funny right there.


----------



## bigjeeping

3/4" on untreated concrete at 94/mich ave.


----------



## Superior L & L

Sounds like you southern metro area guys may squeeze out a push on this one !!!


----------



## MikeLawnSnowLLC

alternative;1369395 said:


> What are u talkin about- we drove by today..."quickly"
> 
> You were too worried about getting new shovels- lol


Didn't you see the beads of sweat on my forehead.....took everything in me not to vere onto the lodge and hit MGM!


----------



## tsnap

just got back from some errands. Snow covered all over Canton Plymouth Westland and Wayne. Very Slick roads, they just started salting ford road. Side roads got about an inch slush/snow


----------



## A&LSiteService

Roads in Wixom are getting slick


----------



## terrapro

Howell... barely white grass, melting fast. Probably still a salt in the AM though with the temps dropping.


----------



## bigjeeping

Does anyone know how a2 is looking? Seems like 5 miles is making a big difference. 

Just got home in Saline and my front walk has a solid 1.5-2"


----------



## brookline

Anyone downriver now?


----------



## Stuffdeer

brookline;1369598 said:


> Anyone downriver now?


Text me Joe


----------



## Metro Lawn

delong17;1368981 said:


> in birmingham, Cement temp 36 degrees, air temp 33 degrees, and its coming down pretty good, very wet though.


Well, I was thinking of taking the truck for the winter... I could not get past putting a truck with another companies' name and colors on one of my jobs. No offense, but that isn't good for business, and I hate magnet signs as they make you look like a part timer. I guess Hertz rents bigger trucks. I saw several 5 yd dumps with plows and salters on them at a GM site with Hertz Equipment Rental on them.


----------



## delong17

Metro Lawn;1369661 said:


> Well, I was thinking of taking the truck for the winter... I could not get past putting a truck with another companies' name and colors on one of my jobs. No offense, but that isn't good for business, and I hate magnet signs as they make you look like a part timer. I guess Hertz rents bigger trucks. I saw several 5 yd dumps with plows and salters on them at a GM site with Hertz Equipment Rental on them.


No problem man, i completely agree. All red trucks and then one white and green one doesnt look right, LOL.

If you ever need a truck or are in a pinch and need a truck for a storm, let me know. If there are a select few, big storms, id be willing to sub or lease the truck then

Have had a lot of offers but no one seriously interested. Just finished wiring the backup lights on a switch behind the dash so its nice and clean looking. Finally!

Birmingham has about 2 inches of snow, 1/2" of slush on the treated roads, slushy mess on the untreated side roads


----------



## Moonlighter

Just got back in from checking a few places, lots and sidewalks are wet along Dixie hwy from Andersonville Rd to Woodward.


----------



## Moonlighter

Lost power here in Pontiac for about ten minutes, four blocks went dark, seems like everything is icing up, be safe guys.


----------



## eatonpaving

alternative;1369377 said:


> Randy, Did you pick up your Ram today?


when i got their, they had the front drive shafts apart, installing u joints, then it would not start, jumped it to start it, the drivers seat was broke, then we got into a shouting match...he was pissed cause i did not buy it....i found one with a dump box on it, going tomorrow to look.....


----------



## Lightningllc

Does anyone know what Howell is like.


----------



## bln

can anyone give me an update for southfield and plymouth. Please and thank you.


----------



## Lightningllc

If Southfield is like wixom it needs salt


----------



## eatonpaving

bln;1369724 said:


> can anyone give me an update for southfield and plymouth. Please and thank you.


plymouth will need salt...my 2 lots were covered...


----------



## bln

Hey randy, are you out salting? Call me.


----------



## Plow man Foster

If Southfield is like West Bloomfield it Might need salt it might not. 
Some subs are Just wet. Some are still covered with snow. 
either way prob. better off salting. Just incase this decides to freeze.


----------



## bln

I thank you guys for the replies.


----------



## A&LSiteService

Lightningllc;1369722 said:


> Does anyone know what Howell is like.


Justin, Howell and Hartland are pretty much dry, a few spots in Brighton are icy.


----------



## esshakim

Did a full salt run in southfield tonight lots and walks.


----------



## alternative

eatonpaving;1369713 said:


> when i got their, they had the front drive shafts apart, installing u joints, then it would not start, jumped it to start it, the drivers seat was broke, then we got into a shouting match...he was pissed cause i did not buy it....i found one with a dump box on it, going tomorrow to look.....


Damn, that sucks...and thats no short drive



MikeLawnSnowLLC;1369553 said:


> Didn't you see the beads of sweat on my forehead.....took everything in me not to vere onto the lodge and hit MGM!


Yeah, you looked like a "crack head" lookin for a fix..staring at all the casino billboards on I94. I was just waitin for u to say the word- i had cash on hand. we could have picked up Ryan on the way thru canton..


----------



## 2FAST4U

Gratiot 23 mile south to the clem is good just wet, south of that is touch and go. Ground is between 29° and 32°


----------



## alternative

2FAST4U;1369745 said:


> Gratiot 23 mile south to the clem is good just wet, south of that is touch and go. Ground is between 29° and 32°


hows harris twp?


----------



## 2FAST4U

My subs off of south river were wet, didn't go anywere else in h.twp


----------



## alternative

i gotta go check at crocker / jeff area


----------



## 2FAST4U

You should be ok...haha watch things will be a sheet of ice


----------



## alternative

thats why im just gonna drive my wifes truck up there just to see...then back to f'in bed...sick of these false alarms....but better safe than sorry


----------



## VIPHGM

Seems everything is starting to freeze/ crisp up in north Oakland ... Looked wet jumped out of the truck and realized it wasn't wet it was icy just a heads up


----------



## Stuffdeer

Just did a full Salt run in the Down river area....saw guys Plowing...some lots there wasn't even enough to salt let alone plow!!!


----------



## flykelley

Moonlighter;1369712 said:


> Lost power here in Pontiac for about ten minutes, four blocks went dark, seems like everything is icing up, be safe guys.


Hi Moonlighter, is Pontiac just wet? I have one job down there. Waterford is dry as a bone.

Thanks Mike


----------



## Luther

2FAST4U;1369750 said:


> You should be ok...haha watch things will be a sheet of ice


The sties I've seen that weren't salted are a sheet of ice now.


----------



## caitlyncllc

Fenton down to Hartland is dry.


----------



## ACutAbovemi

Commerce, westbloom, white lake all looked dry but I checked sites anyway. Turns out they all needed attention. Few spotty ice patches and a couple full salts. Heading to Farmington Hills then Novi


----------



## smoore45

Stuffdeer;1369755 said:


> Just did a full Salt run in the Down river area....saw guys Plowing...some lots there wasn't even enough to salt let alone plow!!!


Haha, that seems to always happen on the first snow of the year. Doesn't matter how much there is, guys want to drop the plow. I don't think you will see them plowing a 1/2" in March.


----------



## Tscape

It makes me laugh how closely we scrutinize others and the way they do their business. Sometimes, when there is an inch of snow on the ground, I will plow the lot and then salt to save on material. It doesn't necessarily mean that I am billing the client for a push. Heck they may be seasonal.


----------



## alternative

Tscape;1369813 said:


> It makes me laugh how closely we scrutinize others and the way they do their business. Sometimes, when there is an inch of snow on the ground, I will plow the lot and then salt to save on material. It doesn't necessarily mean that I am billing the client for a push. Heck they may be seasonal.


Ditto....its good business sense. Saves material forsure.. Today, i just hit a few spots. Eastside is mostly wet, but some slush and freeze over..screw it, when its a coin toss, I salt!.


----------



## smoore45

alternative;1369817 said:


> Ditto....its good business sense. Saves material forsure.. Today, i just hit a few spots. Eastside is mostly wet, but some slush and freeze over..screw it, when its a coin toss, I salt!.


There isn't even a 1/2" here if that. To me, it does not ever make sense to push that little snow. And I am not being critical its just a phenomenon that I see every year. Guys just being anxious, excited whatever and that quickly fades throughout the season.


----------



## Stuffdeer

Tscape;1369813 said:


> It makes me laugh how closely we scrutinize others and the way they do their business. Sometimes, when there is an inch of snow on the ground, I will plow the lot and then salt to save on material. It doesn't necessarily mean that I am billing the client for a push. Heck they may be seasonal.


When half the lot is bare...and the other half has a quarter in on it, it seems kind of stupid. I used half the salt I normally do without even dropping the blade.


----------



## Matson Snow

I"m just hoping one of these days i get to go out on one of these Salt Runs.....Sounds Like Fun....Thumbs Up


----------



## michigancutter

alternative;1369817 said:


> Ditto....its good business sense. Saves material forsure.. Today, i just hit a few spots. Eastside is mostly wet, but some slush and freeze over..screw it, when its a coin toss, I salt!.


I agree, Whatever it takes to make the job look good and NO COMPLAINTS!!. 
I salted a few lots last night in the clem. Would rather be safe then sorry.
Knowing they really didnt need it but i rather make sure there is no freeze over.

Anyone still trying to finish some clean ups this week. I have 3 left and it seems like i can not get them done.wtf
also does anyone know of a good carpet outlet or somewhere were i can get some carpet from?? Need some berber for my wifes other salon. thanks


----------



## firelwn82

grassmaster06;1369267 said:


> Does anyone know if a karrier vibrator is stronger than a stock snow ex vibrator


I would recommend the Karrier. I purchased one 2 years ago and the thing shakes the truck. Its just a vibrator for a tailgate spreader but its a machine for sure. I cant compareit with a Tynex but I would be willing to bet they get them from KArrier and put there name on it...


----------



## Tscape

Stuffdeer;1369835 said:


> When half the lot is bare...and the other half has a quarter in on it, it seems kind of stupid. I used half the salt I normally do without even dropping the blade.


That's what I'm talking about. Who cares if it seems stupid to anybody? Each person has to do what they have to do to feel like they did the best they could. What is really stupid is to critique the way somebody else does a site that you don't service.


----------



## 2FAST4U

michigancutter;1369865 said:


> I agree, Whatever it takes to make the job look good and NO COMPLAINTS!!.
> I salted a few lots last night in the clem. Would rather be safe then sorry.
> Knowing they really didnt need it but i rather make sure there is no freeze over.
> 
> Anyone still trying to finish some clean ups this week. I have 3 left and it seems like i can not get them done.wtf
> also does anyone know of a good carpet outlet or somewhere were i can get some carpet from?? Need some berber for my wifes other salon. thanks


We went out in full rain gear yesterday to finish up our last large clean up 5hrs, going back today to pick up our two piles guess it was good that we covered them!!! We have one small clean up left but looking at the weather and how cold its going to be I'm thinking they can wait till spring!!!


----------



## alternative

michigancutter;1369865 said:


> I agree, Whatever it takes to make the job look good and NO COMPLAINTS!!.
> I salted a few lots last night in the clem. Would rather be safe then sorry.
> Knowing they really didnt need it but i rather make sure there is no freeze over.
> 
> Anyone still trying to finish some clean ups this week. I have 3 left and it seems like i can not get them done.wtf
> also does anyone know of a good carpet outlet or somewhere were i can get some carpet from?? Need some berber for my wifes other salon. thanks


WTF mike, dont you answer your texts, i called you about 530 this am...

Carpet- I prefer no 'carpet" or just a runway" , but if you need CARPET, try Macomb on Gratiot. They usually have good remnants.


----------



## alternative

smoore45;1369824 said:


> There isn't even a 1/2" here if that. To me, it does not ever make sense to push that little snow. And I am not being critical its just a phenomenon that I see every year. Guys just being anxious, excited whatever and that quickly fades throughout the season.


I believe were both talking when there is closer to an inch...a half inch -burn off no prob. but almost an inch, depending on type of snow, temps, etc...sometimes its better to just push it before u salt. I dont do it often, cause i just rather salt the sh9t out of it, but have done in the past-usually at no charge.


----------



## Stuffdeer

alternative;1369903 said:


> I believe were both talking when there is closer to an inch...a half inch -burn off no prob. but almost an inch, depending on type of snow, temps, etc...sometimes its better to just push it before u salt. I dont do it often, cause i just rather salt the sh9t out of it, but have done in the past-usually at no charge.


I completely agree. I do that all the time...but if they were billing the customer all they were doing was revenue generation...they were the ONLY guys plowing. It wasn't needed, at all


----------



## Luther

Tscape;1369886 said:


> That's what I'm talking about. Who cares if it seems stupid to anybody? Each person has to do what they have to do to feel like they did the best they could. What is really stupid is to critique the way somebody else does a site that you don't service.


For sure Mike.


----------



## firelwn82

I'm off to support my brothers in blue. Going to be picketing with the Pontiac FIrefighters to try nd save there Fire Department. These EFM's are out of control. Check you Oakland Press for info.


----------



## Tscape

firelwn82;1369940 said:


> I'm off to support my brothers in blue. Going to be picketing with the Pontiac FIrefighters to try nd save there Fire Department. These EFM's are out of control. Check you Oakland Press for info.


Good luck. Emergency financial managers are put in place for a reason. Usually because local politicians have done what politicians do: pander to special interests, unions, whomever they perceive to bring the votes. Now that it's all mucked up and there needs to be a fiscal reckoning, how else are you going to do it? I understand that jobs are lost, services diminish, people's lives are affected, however that is reality. Hence the phrase "reality bites."


----------



## grassmaster06

hey guys i am putting a second vibrator on my vee pro 6000 and was wondering if it would be ok to run both vibs off the same switch ,right now it runs off the spreader controller switch .do you think it overload anything


----------



## caitlyncllc

grassmaster06;1370038 said:


> hey guys i am putting a second vibrator on my vee pro 6000 and was wondering if it would be ok to run both vibs off the same switch ,right now it runs off the spreader controller switch .do you think it overload anything


I also have a 6000. I tried to splice in a light on the wires for the auger motor, so that every time the auger powered up the light would come on and I could watch the salt volume being spread (because I have issues with consistent volume). But it did not work, when I turned the unit on after adding the light, the display showed an error message on the control unit and it would not run. I only tried it once or twice - cause it scared me and I did not want to buy another $500 controller if what I was doing was gonna make it crap out. I believe - and there is certainly chance that I am wrong - that the vibrators are going to each try to draw their designated amperage thru the control unit, which would overload and quite possibly damage the unit. I tried it with just a light, because I thought the draw would be so small that it would not be relevant. I would recommend a separate power supply for the second vibrator, or you could run both the vibrators off a designated power supply with a single switch that would operated them both. Just be sure the wire and switch can handle the combined amperage of both vibrators. 
And you might want to think about reinforcing the poly with a piece of flat steel where you put the second vibrator.


----------



## MikeLawnSnowLLC

Tscape;1369957 said:


> Good luck. Emergency financial managers are put in place for a reason. Usually because local politicians have done what politicians do: pander to special interests, unions, whomever they perceive to bring the votes. Now that it's all mucked up and there needs to be a fiscal reckoning, how else are you going to do it? I understand that jobs are lost, services diminish, people's lives are affected, however that is reality. Hence the phrase "reality bites."


Probably will be seeing the same thing in Detroit soon as well. Everyone has great ideas on how to trim budgets and save the city yet little is being done to put these "plans" into action. Time is definetly not on Detroit's side in this case.


----------



## cuttingedge13

grassmaster06;1370038 said:


> hey guys i am putting a second vibrator on my vee pro 6000 and was wondering if it would be ok to run both vibs off the same switch ,right now it runs off the spreader controller switch .do you think it overload anything


I would look into running automotive relays and large supply wires. Overloading those circuits could spell disaster. This type of disaster usually occurs at 4am while its snowing like crazy!


----------



## Tango

cuttingedge13;1370071 said:


> I would look into running automotive relays and large supply wires. Overloading those circuits could spell disaster. This type of disaster usually occurs at 4am while its snowing like crazy!


+1

Relays are easy enough to wire and will save you in the long run.


----------



## Lightningllc

God I feel like a got a hangover. I love plowing and salting. But the thing that I hate about this business is that after a large snowfall I feel like I got a hangover for three days


----------



## Red Bull Junkie

Yah, I'm pretty worthless today as well.


----------



## Matson Snow

Lightningllc;1370121 said:


> God I feel like a got a hangover. I love plowing and salting. But the thing that I hate about this business is that after a large snowfall I feel like I got a hangover for three days


Large Snowfall?????........Where.????...........


----------



## Lightningllc

Matson Snow;1370194 said:


> Large Snowfall?????........Where.????...........


U didn't hear we got 6 inches


----------



## 2FAST4U

Lightningllc;1370197 said:


> U didn't hear we got 6 inches


:laughing:
Im not sure if your kidding or not!!!
:laughing:


----------



## PowersTree

I hate the limbo between seasons. Trying to get myself switched to an up all night schedule, instead of up at 5am. 

But yeah. I feel like I pulled an all weekend bender.


----------



## firelwn82

Tscape;1369957 said:


> Good luck. Emergency financial managers are put in place for a reason. Usually because local politicians have done what politicians do: pander to special interests, unions, whomever they perceive to bring the votes. "


Thats the problem. The Pontiac Fire Depeartment has given up virtually everything. Now the plan is for the Waterford fire department to take over the services of Pontiac. They would take on the Pontiac crew but on a lower pay scale than Waterfords current low scale. Less benefits, no seniority stays, nobody with 15 years or more service time. All rank is lost all pensions lost. They would be starting over. O and they would be put on a 10% union concessions. UN HEARD of in the entire country as far as I'm aware of. Pontiac has agreed to save the same amount of money and keep 3 extra people on a shift compared to Waterford but the EFM still said NO...... How in the hell is that possible?


----------



## Tscape

firelwn82;1370229 said:


> Thats the problem. The Pontiac Fire Depeartment has given up virtually everything. Now the plan is for the Waterford fire department to take over the services of Pontiac. They would take on the Pontiac crew but on a lower pay scale than Waterfords current low scale. Less benefits, no seniority stays, nobody with 15 years or more service time. All rank is lost all pensions lost. They would be starting over. O and they would be put on a 10% union concessions. UN HEARD of in the entire country as far as I'm aware of. Pontiac has agreed to save the same amount of money and keep 3 extra people on a shift compared to Waterford but the EFM still said NO...... How in the hell is that possible?


There must be more to it than that. What is the viability of the alternate plan? I would say that the EFM thinks not much. And he is the law. I would have faith that things will work out eventually, but not without some Paine (sic).And "these are the times that try mens' souls."


----------



## Allor Outdoor

Heads up fella's....MGIA just sent out this "notice" about a new cell phone law going into effect for Commercial Vehicles (that means anyone out plowing snow for money)!!!!

USDOT Cell Phone Ban Impacts ALL Michigan INTRAstate Commercial Motor Vehicle Drivers!

The new federal ruling that bans the use of hand-held phones does impact both inter and intrastate Commercial Motor Vehicle (CMV) drivers in Michigan. CMV Commercial Motor Vehicle as defined by the Federal Motor Carrier Safety Administration (FMCSA) FMCSR 390.5. This new ruling will become effective sometime after January 1, 2012. This is an FMCSA ruling and additional details and guidance to the State of Michigan will be provided by FMCSA in the near future.* This rule applies to all CDL drivers and those drivers who do not have a CDL but operate a Commercial Motor Vehicle (CMV). *As it stands, any bluetooth, wired, or other device to make calling hands-free will be permitted. Dialing would be prohibited unless with one-push or voice activation.

USDOT Sets Final Rule Banning Truck Drivers' Use of Hand-Held Phones: 
The Department of Transportation announced a final rule that will ban interstate truck and bus drivers from using hand-held cellphones while operating their vehicles. The rule, issued by Federal Motor Carrier Safety Administration and the Pipeline and Hazardous Materials Safety Administration, is the latest move by USDOT Secretary Ray LaHood to end distracted driving.

The rule prohibits commercial drivers from using hand-held phones while driving a truck or bus, sets federal civil penalties of up to $2,750 for each offense and disqualifies drivers from operating a commercial motor vehicle after multiple offenses. 
Commercial truck and bus companies that allow drivers to use hand-held cell phones while driving will face a penalty of up to $11,000. The rule will affect about four million commercial drivers, DOT said. 
However, the rule specifically allows for the continued use of hands free devices stating "The Agency (FMCSA) does not believe sufficient data exist to justify a ban of both hand-held and hands-free use of mobile telephones by drivers operating CMVs in interstate commerce." 
The rule also bans the use of push-to-talk technology which the agencies consider to be cell phone technology but does not ban the use of CB radios because "The use of CB and two-way radios and other electronic devices by CMV drivers for other functions is outside the scope of consideration in this rulemaking." 
FMCSA issued a regulation banning truck drivers from texting while operating in September 2010. PHMSA followed with a companion regulation in February 2011, banning texting by intrastate hazardous materials drivers. 
This rule is effective 30 days after publication in the Federal Register. This rule was published December 2, 2011.

:realmad::realmad:


----------



## firelwn82

Its all in black and white in the Oakland press. Going to be in the news for many days and on MSNBC tonight at 8pm.


----------



## alternative

Allor Outdoor;1370253 said:


> Heads up fella's....MGIA just sent out this "notice" about a new cell phone law going into effect for Commercial Vehicles (that means anyone out plowing snow for money)!!!!
> 
> USDOT Cell Phone Ban Impacts ALL Michigan INTRAstate Commercial Motor Vehicle Drivers!
> 
> :realmad::realmad:


I just got the email too...pretty ****te, since i dont use blootooth, i will use my cell anyway..but NO employees..read that part--$11000 fine for employees using cells...damn The state is really looking make some money in 2012-- starts Jan 3.

payup


----------



## alternative

grassmaster06;1370038 said:


> hey guys i am putting a second vibrator on my vee pro 6000 and was wondering if it would be ok to run both vibs off the same switch ,right now it runs off the spreader controller switch .do you think it overload anything


just get a cordless one....lol


----------



## Allor Outdoor

alternative;1370265 said:


> I just got the email too...pretty ****te, since i dont use blootooth, i will use my cell anyway..but NO employees..read that part--$11000 fine for employees using cells...damn The state is really looking make some money in 2012-- starts Jan 3.
> 
> payup


I am trying to figure out how I am going to ensure that my employees aren't using cell phones! Aside from me sitting next to them everywhere they drive, HOW ON EARTH can I gaurentee that they will not be on their cell's!

Looks like it might be time to update the Employee Handbook


----------



## firelwn82

Allor Outdoor;1370291 said:


> I am trying to figure out how I am going to ensure that my employees aren't using cell phones!


Video cameras. Plus if you have employee hand books I'm sure that would cya you as an employer and you shouldn't have to pay that 11k. ll if this is just another way to make Michigan residents even poorer. Cops are rolling around with cells attatched to there friggen ears all day long. Not to mention theones not wearing seat belts. I hate my seat belt. Rubs on my previously broken collar bone and is a pita. I also choose not to wear it because I have seen the damage they can do, not saying they dont save lives but they also take them. Just another way for the government to tell americans what to do instead of us telling them how to work.... :realmad:


----------



## VIPHGM

looks like where all going to be going back to CB Radio!!!! feels like were going in a technological reverse state at the moment.....


----------



## Superior L & L

While I think them hands free ear pieces make you look like a total ****** bag, I guess everyone needs to buy one. I personally will not wear one in public I do use the wired one that comes with the iPhone when I plow. This allows me to keep plowing while I deal with b.s.


----------



## Allor Outdoor

Well not sure if this is going to keep the cops off my a$$, but nevertheless, I just ordered a bunch of these decals for my vehicles.

I ordered extra of these decals if anyone else might be interested in them for their trucks. They are 3in x 4in

Other than a revision in the Employee Handbook, I am hoping that this will show that I am NOT "allowing drivers to use hand-held cell phones while driving".


----------



## Lightningllc

Snowing pretty good in commerce.


----------



## Luther

Lightningllc;1370372 said:


> Snowing pretty good in commerce.


Cool. Let's hope for another dusting.


----------



## Lightningllc

Cj brewings parking lot is wet. Another salting maybe???


----------



## brookline

Tscape;1369813 said:


> It makes me laugh how closely we scrutinize others and the way they do their business. Sometimes, when there is an inch of snow on the ground, I will plow the lot and then salt to save on material. It doesn't necessarily mean that I am billing the client for a push. Heck they may be seasonal.


I am going to drop the blades the next time we get close to an inch just to make sure all the bugs are worked out. Better to do it in a pressure free situation than during a decent storm. Possibilities for someone doing this are seemingly endless. I dropped a blade last year on an inch at a property one time last year just to be sure the lot would be completely ice free in a time crunch before they opened. It was a special circumstance that they were opening at a different time and they didn't blink when I billed them for the plow. They thanked me for the special attention. Just a couple of the possibilities from my 2 cents


----------



## 24v6spd

VIPHGM;1370320 said:


> looks like where all going to be going back to CB Radio!!!! feels like were going in a technological reverse state at the moment.....


And becoming more of a police state. I wish they would expend this much resources trying to keep illegal aliens out.


----------



## Matson Snow

Lightningllc;1370404 said:


> Cj brewings parking lot is wet. Another salting maybe???


Awesome.....Maybe i will get My first Salt Run of The Year......Thumbs Up.......:waving:


----------



## Luther

Matson Snow;1370441 said:


> Awesome.....Maybe i will get My first Salt Run of The Year......Thumbs Up.......:waving:


I'm looking for back up drivers for my backup drivers.......you interested?

Could be the big break you're looking for....


----------



## Matson Snow

TCLA;1370462 said:


> I'm looking for back up drivers for my backup drivers.......you interested?
> 
> Could be the big break you're looking for....


I might be Interested.......Im working for this guy now that is Really Boning me on the Hours..........


----------



## A&LSiteService

Matson Snow;1370470 said:


> I might be Interested.......Im working for this guy now that is Really Boning me on the Hours..........


..........


----------



## Lightningllc

Well driving around and everything is wet ground temps have dropped and the air temp is dropping do I hear a salting???? -


----------



## tsnap

Where's our resident weather expert? Haven't heard from him in a day or two


----------



## 2FAST4U

TCLA;1370462 said:


> I'm looking for back up drivers for my backup drivers.......you interested?
> 
> Could be the big break you're looking for....


LOL covering your base's Jim!!!! Were just sitting around over here waiting for the call. Going to be winterizing lawn equipment tomorrow then I'll really be feeling like a bum!!!

quick question guys anyone know who the outfit is that works on the west of gratiot right were it splits north of joy? white 3500HD's a few dumps, salt rigs and LCC rigs, loaders and skid steers, they were cleaning out there vbox's today when I was next door at our shop. Thinking of going over next time to see whats up


----------



## TheXpress2002

TCLA;1370462 said:


> I'm looking for back up drivers for my backup drivers.......you interested?
> 
> Could be the big break you're looking for....


Wait.....I thought you already had back up to the back up drivers. You know better than to fill his head with delusions of a promotion. He now thinks he wont have to pick up a shovel. He will be out picketing tomorrow.


----------



## Reliablesnow

For residential accounts, what do you all think is an appropriate time to start working? I have a 2 stage Areins and a 36" slowplow shovel. For 1-3inches I'll use the shovel. I ask because I am still in high school and need to do my contract clients before school (around 12 so far) and it will be a big time crunch. Thanks


----------



## brookline

Reliablesnow;1370692 said:


> For residential accounts, what do you all think is an appropriate time to start working? I have a 2 stage Areins and a 36" slowplow shovel. For 1-3inches I'll use the shovel. I ask because I am still in high school and need to do my contract clients before school (around 12 so far) and it will be a big time crunch. Thanks


Any residential account in a subdivision or houses are fairley close together, I wont use a snowblower until after 7am and not after 10pm. Sometimes you may be able to get away with it but I would rather not piss off potential customers (neighbors) by waking them at 5am with snowblowers buzzing by their windows. S if you want to start earlier I recommend a shovel or a plow.


----------



## Plow man Foster

brookline;1370707 said:


> Any residential account in a subdivision or houses are fairley close together, I wont use a snowblower until after 7am and not after 10pm. Sometimes you may be able to get away with it but I would rather not piss off potential customers (neighbors) by waking them at 5am with snowblowers buzzing by their windows. S if you want to start earlier I recommend a shovel or a plow.


Even an ATV would be better than that.


----------



## brookline

Plow man Foster;1370721 said:


> Even an ATV would be better than that.


Yea that too! Lol.


----------



## MikeLawnSnowLLC

I usually start my residentials by 6 am. If they are residentials by my commercial lots then the residence is getting serviced too regardless of time but like most said I use a shovel as well. If it's a monster snow storm I'll do residentials throughout the night never had any complaints.


----------



## brookline

Ok, my route for my sidewalk crew is a bit light. If anyone has a couple sites that need attention from cherry hill and telegraph down to the woodhaven area let me know. $33 per man hour. Two man crew with 2 Stages and single stages shovels, spreaders ect. 

Thanks,

Joe


----------



## Superior L & L

I' here everything is a sheet of Ice around us. Salting at 2:00


----------



## ACutAbovemi

Just checked Commerce sites. As of now, no salt needed tonight. Cars have a dusting grass is not covered.


----------



## eatonpaving

*salting*

hey guys anytime we have just a salting event and someone needs help let me know....i have sites in canton,redford,inkster,northville,plymouth,westland and garden city...1734-674-5822 once mine are done i can jump in and help someone if needed


----------



## alternative

Superior L & L;1370834 said:


> I' here everything is a sheet of Ice around us. Salting at 2:00


u here ? you mean *i am here> or I hear? lol Welcome to grammar class...just a pet peeve of mine.

{PS} I can do the same as Randy mentioned above for anyone on eastside (GP-Shores to Sterling Hgts) *Salt or plow *(unless its a killer storm)


----------



## alternative

MikeLawnSnowLLC;1370742 said:


> I usually start my residentials by 6 am. If they are residentials by my commercial lots then the residence is getting serviced too regardless of time but like most said I use a shovel as well. If it's a monster snow storm I'll do residentials throughout the night never had any complaints.


So Kaatz dont mind if im there at 5am?
also, i would def wait 'till at least 6am for the new one I have you doing for me in the shores...(Edmt). They sleep later than most old people. 
I am pretty sure they both work, but the husband has some illness so he can get cranky sometimes!! :waving:


----------



## caitlyncllc

Anybody salting in hartland?


----------



## alternative

Something to break the monotony..

http://www.collegehumor.com/video/6648229/siri-argument

:laughing::laughing:


----------



## newhere

caitlyncllc;1370893 said:


> Anybody salting in hartland?


do you need help this one time or every event? How many yards you need?


----------



## newhere

if you need help today leave me your phone number and i will call you in a bit. 



**If you PM it i wont get it because my phone isnt logged on.


----------



## caitlyncllc

newhere;1370897 said:


> do you need help this one time or every event? How many yards you need?


That was question asking what the conditions are... I was not looking for somebody to cover it for me. I didn't want to get out of bed. But I did. 
Thanks for asking.


----------



## Lightningllc

What is everyone seeing out there


----------



## alternative

Lightningllc;1370924 said:


> What is everyone seeing out there


COLD and cloudy skies...


----------



## Lightningllc

Thanks Sean. I see that.


----------



## Luther

Lightningllc;1370924 said:


> What is everyone seeing out there


A lot of sadness (dry conditions).


----------



## Matson Snow

I just had someone from TCLA send me this picture.....Its of Jim this morning when he found out there would be NO Salting.........:waving:


----------



## terrapro

Salt run here. At 4am everything was wet, by 5:30 it was ice. I am glad I checked all my sites, salted everything. Some areas of my sites were dry or that crystal sheen but for the most part lots of slippery ice. Almost slid through two intersections in my dump!


----------



## terrapro

Sounds like Hartland and Fenton area had ice also judging by our northern coherts postings.

Wanted to do a couple cleanups today but now everything is white again, dangit!


----------



## alpha01

What's the average hours for one plow route for each truck? Im hesitant to add two more sites to a route but not sure if I'm crunching.


----------



## Superior L & L

We did about 50% of our sidewalks and spot salting on about 25% of lots


----------



## Superior L & L

alpha01;1370992 said:


> What's the average hours for one plow route for each truck? Im hesitant to add two more sites to a route but not sure if I'm crunching.


I try to plan on 6 hour routes. It's schuedualed from 2am till 8:00am we start at 1:00 the first couple of pushes so everyone gets used to the accounts. We also have a couple trucks that do residencial from 8-10:00.


----------



## Superior L & L

alternative;1370887 said:


> u here ? you mean *i am here> or I hear? lol Welcome to grammar class...just a pet peeve)


Thks four the heads up. It's waz early in the nite and I wiz halve asleep. Their is always sometig I need to improve on.


----------



## FaulknerLwnCare

On way to court .gotta love those DOT fellas


----------



## TGS Inc.

*V Box grate needed....*

I am looking for a grate for a typical 8' 2 yard V-Box spreader...Not really worried about the overall condition. Please let me know if you know of anyone with one. Thanks!


----------



## delong17

TGS Inc.;1371349 said:


> I am looking for a grate for a typical 8' 2 yard V-Box spreader...Not really worried about the overall condition. Please let me know if you know of anyone with one. Thanks!


I have a western ice breaker 2 yard salter with a grate, if your interested let me know. Im not sure if the salter is worth fixing but its in rough shape, pm me if interested. Btw the grade and tarp are fine.


----------



## brookline

TGS Inc.;1371349 said:


> I am looking for a grate for a typical 8' 2 yard V-Box spreader...Not really worried about the overall condition. Please let me know if you know of anyone with one. Thanks!


I have one on an old High way model P. You can take the whole thing for whatever you offer for the grate


----------



## alternative

Superior L & L;1371001 said:


> Thks four the heads up. It's waz early in the nite and I wiz halve asleep. Their is always sometig I need to improve on.


Your welcome -No problum, and me two


----------



## Lightningllc

I have 2 salters. 8&10'. Has grates. Looking for $600 for both.


----------



## TheXpress2002

Salting tomorrow night. Snow does not start until after 2am. We can all thank Lake Michigan for helping this one.


----------



## eatonpaving

TheXpress2002;1371507 said:


> Salting tomorrow night. Snow does not start until after 2am. We can all thank Lake Michigan for helping this one.


 dusting...1 inch....2inch...???thanks.


----------



## caitlyncllc

Paul - got a lead for you on a resi drive in Flint. Its a dandy. Retaining wall on one side, overgrown landscaping that scratches your truck on the other. Its old school bricks that were at one point in the past mortored in place. The areas where the tires run are sunk 2" below the rest. I passed on it because I'm too lazy to use a snowblower, but I gave him your name. Your welcome.


----------



## Stuffdeer

TheXpress2002;1371507 said:


> Salting tomorrow night. Snow does not start until after 2am. We can all thank Lake Michigan for helping this one.


How sure on this? Sure enough you'll load the trucks tomorrow afternoon?


----------



## snowman6

Accuweather says .5" tomorrow night into early Friday morning. But we all know not to go with what they say:laughing:


----------



## Matson Snow

Stuffdeer;1371608 said:


> How sure on this? Sure enough you'll load the trucks tomorrow afternoon?


I would Load them Now...........:laughing:


----------



## Stuffdeer

Matson Snow;1371624 said:


> I would Load them Now...........:laughing:


Lmao...I don't even have the salter in right now...


----------



## 24v6spd

snowman6;1371622 said:


> Accuweather says .5" tomorrow night into early Friday morning. But we all know not to go with what they say:laughing:


Thumbs up on the new Glock.


----------



## snowman6

24v6spd;1371671 said:


> Thumbs up on the new Glock.


Thanks. I picked it up on Saturday afternoon with 3 mags,1000 rounds and galco holster. I cant wait to go to the range on Saturday:yow!:


----------



## 2FAST4U

snowman6;1371745 said:


> Thanks. I picked it up on Saturday afternoon with 3 mags,1000 rounds and galco holster. I cant wait to go to the range on Saturday:yow!:


Sweet, I just got the smith m&p9c with crimson trace grip...things pretty nice thinking about going to a new range up here this week to bad your so far away.


----------



## Lightningllc

This is fricken funny!!!!! Lmao.


----------



## snowman6

2FAST4U;1371756 said:


> Sweet, I just got the smith m&p9c with crimson trace grip...things pretty nice thinking about going to a new range up here this week to bad your so far away.


I have seen the Smith M&P9C and they are very nice. Yeah that would be nice to to have a range buddy lol. Please let me know how it shoots. I am always looking for the next reason to have a gun fund.


----------



## snowman6

Lightningllc;1371770 said:


> This is fricken funny!!!!! Lmao.


LMFAO I showed this video to my wife and all she could say was ewww. Some women just cannot appreciate true humor.:laughing: Good find.


----------



## M & D LAWN

Has anyone here used the tailgate spreader vibrator kit from Central Parts Warehouse? If so any feedback?


----------



## Lightningllc

M & D LAWN;1371836 said:


> Has anyone here used the tailgate spreader vibrator kit from Central Parts Warehouse? If so any feedback?


Not to impressed with them.


----------



## 24v6spd

Lightningllc;1371770 said:


> This is fricken funny!!!!! Lmao.


That is hilarious. Must be her perfume.


----------



## Lightningllc

Monthly perfume.


----------



## M & D LAWN

Lightningllc;1371845 said:


> Not to impressed with them.


What is the problem with them? Are the ones from Angelo's any better?


----------



## Lightningllc

It took forever to get parts, I called and their was always a new excuse. They charged my card and 6 weeks later it showed up. I gave them a chance again just ordered a boss mount Wiring and a controller on 11-17 it still is not here I just got a tracking number yesterday. Not impressed I will spend the extra money and go somewhere close next time


----------



## M & D LAWN

Thanks, the one at Angelo's is cheaper when you factor in shipping. Just have to get wire and switch separately.


----------



## bln

Justin, that video was awesome. The wife and I loved it.


----------



## MikeLawnSnowLLC

Wierd...I've had awesome luck with those guys they ship super fast and have not been able to find anybody who can match their prices.


----------



## bln

Where does everybody get their spray nozzels at. I'm looking for a store not an online store or cataloge. Thanks.


----------



## BossPlow2010

Lightningllc;1371770 said:


> This is fricken funny!!!!! Lmao.


Oh Deer!!!!!!!


----------



## Tango

2FAST4U;1371756 said:


> Sweet, I just got the smith m&p9c with crimson trace grip...things pretty nice thinking about going to a new range up here this week to bad your so far away.


Let's go check out that new place next week. Can't make it this week. I'll bring the new one.


----------



## A&LSiteService

Lightningllc;1371770 said:


> This is fricken funny!!!!! Lmao.


Hats off to you, That was classic:salute:


----------



## Milwaukee

Be careful in Fowlerville. My Cousin got his company repo truck red tagged in Fowlerville. Why they tag him. Brake reason

00 F350 2wd srw with repo. He say brake is fine but DOT officer say Not pass it.

How it happened. They force him go Fowlerville scale then left him for 1 hour then another 2 hours later they decided screw his job by inspect whole F350 to find 1 mistake. 

Worst part his Boss not answer phone and he stranded there 70 miles from home now.


----------



## 24v6spd

Lightningllc;1371859 said:


> Monthly perfume.


LOL, yeah those bucks have a keen sense of smell.


----------



## PlowingMI

Lightningllc;1371770 said:


> This is fricken funny!!!!! Lmao.


She can hunt with me anytime!!


----------



## smoore45

Milwaukee;1372100 said:


> Be careful in Fowlerville. My Cousin got his company repo truck red tagged in Fowlerville. Why they tag him. Brake reason
> 
> 00 F350 2wd srw with repo. He say brake is fine but DOT officer say Not pass it.
> 
> How it happened. They force him go Fowlerville scale then left him for 1 hour then another 2 hours later they decided screw his job by inspect whole F350 to find 1 mistake.
> 
> Worst part his Boss not answer phone and he stranded there 70 miles from home now.


Man that sucks. Seems like you guys are having a hard time on the Northwest side of town. I have had very little issues Downriver to Monroe. Even last year when i had accounts in Allen Park and Lincoln Park.


----------



## redskinsfan34

Any updates for tonight, Express? NOAA is now saying maybe a half inch. If that's the case I can sleep in.


----------



## Matson Snow

6"-10" Tonight.......Code Red!!!!!!.....All Hands on Deck..........:laughing:

NOAA is saying up to a Half inch.......But, i will wait for Mr. Express to give us an update ......:waving:


----------



## 2FAST4U

Tango;1372030 said:


> Let's go check out that new place next week. Can't make it this week. I'll bring the new one.


Still might go this week to see what its all about!!!! But yea just let me know not like im doing anything :laughing:


----------



## P&M Landscaping

Has anybody ever installed a set of falline poly cutting edges on their plow before? I just bought a blank 7'6" edge, and was just wondering what is the best way to go about mounting it. I read if you leave too much edge exposed it will chatter really bad. Any insight?


----------



## redskinsfan34

Matson Snow;1372250 said:


> 6"-10" Tonight.......Code Red!!!!!!.....All Hands on Deck..........:laughing:
> 
> Let's just start with 2 or 3 inches of light, fluffy stuff to get the equipment broken in gently OK? Ease into the season. :waving:


----------



## Matson Snow

P&M Landscaping;1372358 said:


> Has anybody ever installed a set of falline poly cutting edges on their plow before? I just bought a blank 7'6" edge, and was just wondering what is the best way to go about mounting it. I read if you leave too much edge exposed it will chatter really bad. Any insight?


I Believe its Half the Edge Exposed......You might get some chatter when New.....:salute:

Give me a call Pete...I need you to sign somthing.......


----------



## caitlyncllc

I'm looking for an RT2 push beam for a 99 Dodge 3500 if anybody has one. I think that it is the same from '96 to '02 for 2500 and 3500 series trucks.
Thanks


----------



## TGS Inc.

Does anyone know of a bulk salt supplier on the East side thats open 24 Hrs during an event? Somewhere along 94 South of 696...Thanks!


----------



## newhere

caitlyncllc;1372608 said:


> I'm looking for an RT2 push beam for a 99 Dodge 3500 if anybody has one. I think that it is the same from '96 to '02 for 2500 and 3500 series trucks.
> Thanks


is yours broken or do you need a whole new one ?


----------



## BossPlow2010

TGS Inc.;1372621 said:


> Does anyone know of a bulk salt supplier on the East side thats open 24 Hrs during an event? Somewhere along 94 South of 696...Thanks!


Begonia brothers in novi might be. They're on novi and 8 mile I believe. Just before the bridge.


----------



## caitlyncllc

newhere;1372628 said:


> is yours broken or do you need a whole new one ?


Mine is custom made. It is crazy heavy duty, but a real bear to get the plow on and off it. Most of the time I use the loader.... Nothing wrong with it really - except that it is hard to get the plow on and off. The rest of the truck side brackets are stock parts, so a stock push beam will bolt up fine.


----------



## newhere

ohhh i see, i was going to tell you of a guy i know that would make you up one but you allready went that route.


----------



## TheXpress2002

Does anyone have a computer to hook up to an International 4700 has a circular 6 prong data link. I have to find a failing sensor, need to find out which one it is without throwing money at different sensors.


----------



## A&LSiteService

TheXpress2002;1372660 said:


> Does anyone have a computer to hook up to an International 4700 has a circular 6 prong data link. I have to find a failing sensor, need to find out which one it is without throwing money at different sensors.


Ryan call me I might have a guy that can help you out.
248-361-3861


----------



## saltoftheearth

TGS Inc.;1372621 said:


> Does anyone know of a bulk salt supplier on the East side thats open 24 Hrs during an event? Somewhere along 94 South of 696...Thanks!


Dales Landscape Supply 586.778.1919


----------



## Luther

TheXpress2002;1372660 said:


> Does anyone have a computer to hook up to an International 4700 has a circular 6 prong data link. I have to find a failing sensor, need to find out which one it is without throwing money at different sensors.


Doesn't Pep Boys and other auto parts places like this do this for free for customers? Once they identify the problem for you, you can buy the part from them possibly?


----------



## Stuffdeer

TCLA;1372712 said:


> Doesn't Pep Boys and other auto parts places like this do this for free for customers? Once they identify the problem for you, you can buy the part from them possibly?


Yep, used this many times...however it seems like his truck has a six pin round, versus a normal OBD II port. I don't think those places have those kind of connections


----------



## Milwaukee

TheXpress2002;1372660 said:


> Does anyone have a computer to hook up to an International 4700 has a circular 6 prong data link. I have to find a failing sensor, need to find out which one it is without throwing money at different sensors.


Before we jump on anything. Do you know what kind trouble? Does it idle smooth or rough?

It International T444E ? It 7.3 litre V8

Superior Turbo diesel shop in Detroit will do diagnostic with scanner free if you buy parts there.


----------



## saltoftheearth

*Range time*



 snowman6;1371745 said:


> Thanks. I picked it up on Saturday afternoon with 3 mags,1000 rounds and galco holster. I cant wait to go to the range on Saturday:yow!:


Lets go! The permissioner just gave me the go ahead for a G20sf and a G21.


----------



## TheXpress2002

Milwaukee;1372750 said:


> Before we jump on anything. Do you know what kind trouble? Does it idle smooth or rough?
> 
> It International T444E ? It 7.3 litre V8
> 
> Superior Turbo diesel shop in Detroit will do diagnostic with scanner free if you buy parts there.


It runs around 40-50 psi cold. Drops to 30 psi warm. Sometimes when the pressure drops it goes into "limp your a z z home mode" It is a sensor issue. Oil is good, filter is good, engine still runs good when it kicks into this mode.


----------



## Milwaukee

TheXpress2002;1372772 said:


> It runs around 40-50 psi cold. Drops to 30 psi warm. Sometimes when the pressure drops it goes into "limp your a z z home mode" It is a sensor issue. Oil is good, filter is good, engine still runs good when it kicks into this mode.


When that oil pressure drop. Did engine died or still running?

When that pressure drop. What happened if you restart turn off and start did it go up or it stay low? That will help us solve issue. Most time it corrode connector issues.

That sound like LPOP issues but when it start doing that couple months?

I am google to find where oil sensor located so I can go to junkyard pull one. one in junkyard is 1997.

Just try help you out.


----------



## terrapro

What is with you guys and glocks? Give me a SIG 226 or a S&W 5906 any day.


----------



## michigancutter

alternative;1369902 said:


> WTF mike, dont you answer your texts, i called you about 530 this am...
> 
> Carpet- I prefer no 'carpet" or just a runway" , but if you need CARPET, try Macomb on Gratiot. They usually have good remnants.


Sorry Sean, Been off the grid for the last 2 weeks. Somtimes i need to just to just shut everything down and collect my thoughts.lol 
Thanks on the macomb place going to check it out this weekend. 
just finish clean ups today and have another 3 calls for more. WTF!!!


----------



## Hillcrest2011

I just had the same problem with my f-650 with 3126 cat check engine light came on and went in to limp mode. Turn it off and re-start ran good for 2miles then went into limp mode ended up being oil pressure sensor. Hope it helps.


----------



## alternative

anyone wanna buy a nice) Barley used pool table- 8ft Black w/gray felt 
Sharp....+ping pong top (black) all stick and acces.
Paid over 2500 7yrs ago and only used the first year..no time


----------



## alternative

nice table...make an offer


----------



## alternative

terrapro;1372796 said:


> What is with you guys and glocks? Give me a SIG 226 or a S&W 5906 any day.


right on...sig sauer all the way. Best pistol ive ever fired


----------



## MikeLawnSnowLLC

Dale's Landscape, Souillere Landscape Center are the two I know of around here. Souillere is not open 24 hrs but open at 2 am on snow days...at least they are suppose to be!:realmad:


----------



## alternative

saltoftheearth;1372706 said:


> Dales Landscape Supply 586.778.1919


or soulliere or ME in a few weeks i'll have 50 ton (will part with a few loads)


----------



## alternative

MikeLawnSnowLLC;1372872 said:


> Dale's Landscape, Souillere Landscape Center are the two I know of around here. Souillere is not open 24 hrs but open at 2 am on snow days...at least they are suppose to be!:realmad:


dont be hatin Keith..you gotta have the inside connections. I call him at home and he loads me whenever i need! haha


----------



## TheXpress2002

Milwaukee;1372795 said:


> When that oil pressure drop. Did engine died or still running?
> 
> When that pressure drop. What happened if you restart turn off and start did it go up or it stay low? That will help us solve issue. Most time it corrode connector issues.
> 
> That sound like LPOP issues but when it start doing that couple months?
> 
> I am google to find where oil sensor located so I can go to junkyard pull one. one in junkyard is 1997.
> 
> Just try help you out.


Engine stays running strong, that's why I know its a sensor tripping the "limp my a z z back home" mode


----------



## ROAD-SNAKES

Three C's Landscaping also sells salt 24/7 there are located on Utica Rd. (586-415-4850)


----------



## Lightningllc

Is anyone good with a 1999 Chevy c6500 gas engine. I'm have problems with the engine.


----------



## tsnap

what kind of problems you having lightning?


----------



## MikeLawnSnowLLC

alternative;1372875 said:


> dont be hatin Keith..you gotta have the inside connections. I call him at home and he loads me whenever i need! haha


I have his cell...and know where he lives lol! I was just making a point that I shouldnt have to call him they say they are open at 2 am they should be their not 4 or 5 am. Btw what does Three C's charge for a ton?


----------



## Lightningllc

tsnap;1372903 said:


> what kind of problems you having lightning?


Long story. I need someone that knows Chevy engines and these medium trucks. I have major issues I no longer have a mechanic so I need help


----------



## eatonpaving

Lightningllc;1372917 said:


> Long story. I need someone that knows Chevy engines and these medium trucks. I have major issues I no longer have a mechanic so I need help


whats the trouble..


----------



## Milwaukee

TheXpress2002;1372888 said:


> Engine stays running strong, that's why I know its a sensor tripping the "limp my a z z back home" mode


Do you know where ICP sensor? It on driver head by front. Can you unplug connector and look inside do you see oil? They not cheap sensor :realmad:

I replaced 2 times on mine. They leak in connector and short out PCM. They turn engine light on too.


----------



## terrapro

Lightningllc;1372917 said:


> Long story. I need someone that knows Chevy engines and these medium trucks. I have major issues I no longer have a mechanic so I need help


What motor for starts?

Why don't you have a mechanic anymore...I assume he was fired?


----------



## Luther

Any body know anything about the Target stores on Haggerty south of Maple, and the one in Ypsy by 23 & 94? Got an out of state guy ( not a national) wanting us to pick these up tonight.

I need the other half of the story please if anyone knows anything about these.......


----------



## snowman6

saltoftheearth;1372753 said:


> Lets go! The permissioner just gave me the go ahead for a G20sf and a G21.


LOL. I am going this Saturday morning to the place I got my CPL over off of 96 and Milford rd called Island Lake. It's outdoors but it's cheap and close to my place.


----------



## saltoftheearth

snowman6;1372955 said:


> LOL. I am going this Saturday morning to the place I got my CPL over off of 96 and Milford rd called Island Lake. It's outdoors but it's cheap and close to my place.


The guy who runs Island Lake (Pat) is great. Had my CPL for awhile carry Kimber Custom
Stainless


----------



## snowman6

terrapro;1372796 said:


> What is with you guys and glocks? Give me a SIG 226 or a S&W 5906 any day.


Sigs are very nice I cannot say anything bad about them. But I guess it's just a Glock perfection thing lol. It's my first one and it will probably multiply in no time hehe.:waving:


----------



## snowman6

saltoftheearth;1372961 said:


> The guy who runs Island Lake (Pat) is great. Had my CPL for awhile carry Kimber Custom
> Stainless


I was looking at the Kimber solo before i decided on the Glock. I do not know if I met Pat or not there were a few guys there for the CPL class the main one I remember is Roger. He is a great guy.


----------



## Hillcrest2011

Hey lightning my guy is great with all motors and has the equipment to scan it give me a call and I will give you his #


----------



## Metro Lawn

TCLA;1372946 said:


> Any body know anything about the Target stores on Haggerty south of Maple, and the one in Ypsy by 23 & 94? Got an out of state guy ( not a national) wanting us to pick these up tonight.
> 
> I need the other half of the story please if anyone knows anything about these.......


Jim, I know we have had our issues in the past, but I heard about this Target situation through the grapevine. We were contacted about several locations on this side of town last week. From what I could find online, the company that bid these is having trouble finding subs as they stiffed a bunch of guys last year and nobody wants to work for them. I think they had someone in this area that was going to service them and backed out at the last minute. That is about all I know at this time.


----------



## Metro Lawn

TheXpress2002;1372772 said:


> It runs around 40-50 psi cold. Drops to 30 psi warm. Sometimes when the pressure drops it goes into "limp your a z z home mode" It is a sensor issue. Oil is good, filter is good, engine still runs good when it kicks into this mode.


Ryan,
My 01 was doing the same thing. We switched over to a little bit thicker synthetic oil and it never did it again.


----------



## tsnap

Lightning I am a certified mechanic mostly smaller stuff but work on anything gas. I can do my best to help you out. Give me a call and run it by me the worst i can say is i don't know. 248-579-3406


----------



## Tango

Since I asked I thought I should give an update on my experience with Santoro's and getting my new plow. I picked up my truck today and I am very happy with the job they did. I got to know Dave a little and he is a great guy. They did a clean job on the wiring and did it the way I asked. After a lot of back and forth about mounting the crate and what needed to be cut Dave said he would try my way just to prove me wrong and shut me up. Good news I was right, it took a little extra time but no cutting of the plastic. I am very happy with there work and would recommend them to anyone. I have to call tomorrow and see if they still have the skid plate they removed.

All in all I am very happy and it can snow now.


----------



## Milwaukee

Metro Lawn;1373000 said:


> Ryan,
> My 01 was doing the same thing. We switched over to a little bit thicker synthetic oil and it never did it again.


If use thicker oil it fix. But it still band aid for temporary.

These sound like LPOP worn out. LPOP is Low Pressure Oil Pump. It on front crankshaft pulley. How to verity if LPOP is bad. Check with Real mechanical oil pressure gauge on it.

Most people on powerstroke forum report oil pump failing at 70-300K miles. They worn down on teeth and wear out cover. It only $80 to replace oil pump on Ford 7.3L

Here link if it useful for anybody. International T444E and Ford Powerstroke 7.3L are same. But I can't be 100% sure if parts same.

http://www.ford-trucks.com/forums/985332-melling-lpop-install.html


----------



## Lightningllc

terrapro;1372940 said:


> What motor for starts?
> 
> Why don't you have a mechanic anymore...I assume he was fired?


388, It is having problems at high rpm spuddering and popping, I just scanned it and looks like the o2 sensors are bad in the exhaust.


----------



## Milwaukee

Lightningllc;1373100 said:


> 388, It is having problems at high rpm spuddering and popping, I just scanned it and looks like the o2 sensors are bad in the exhaust.


Sound like lean to me. How many miles/hours it had on it.


----------



## tsnap

Lightningllc;1373100 said:


> 388, It is having problems at high rpm spuddering and popping, I just scanned it and looks like the o2 sensors are bad in the exhaust.


try pulling the upstream o2 sensor out of the exhaust and run it if it goes away you have a bad cat. To much back pressure and engine can't get exhaust out so popping it through the intake.


----------



## TheXpress2002

Thanks Dan


----------



## eatonpaving

TheXpress2002;1373141 said:


> Thanks Dan


are the 02s switching....what was the code... high voltage???low voltage??? rich???lean??? alot of things will thro the 02s out of whack...


----------



## Plow man Foster

Metro Lawn;1372986 said:


> Jim, I know we have had our issues in the past, but I heard about this Target situation through the grapevine. We were contacted about several locations on this side of town last week. From what I could find online, the company that bid these is having trouble finding subs as they stiffed a bunch of guys last year and nobody wants to work for them. I think they had someone in this area that was going to service them and backed out at the last minute. That is about all I know at this time.


I can believe it! Alot of guys (practically the ones with GOOD connections) Can/get the jobs yet know they have too much food on their plates. Therefore ATTEMPT to find a guy who will do a $200,00 dollar account for Less than half of that! In Majority of the cases the "sub" ends up bailing mid season and leaves the Guy with a foot of snow to deal with!


----------



## Milwaukee

TheXpress2002;1373141 said:


> Thanks Dan


Keep me update on that. Hope you find diagnostic button and count how many flashes it display.Thumbs Up Going love that diagnostic system equip in fleet.


----------



## Lightningllc

I'm only dealing with 2 o2 sensors. It was reading bank 2 sensor 1. Plugs are black. It's weird if you floor it it falls on its face and u let off and floor it it runs fine for 10 seconds. The o2 sensors are welded in and I'm thinking of redoing the whole exhaust now. This truck is a nightmare.


----------



## Milwaukee

Lightningllc;1373176 said:


> I'm only dealing with 2 o2 sensors. It was reading bank 2 sensor 1. Plugs are black. It's weird if you floor it it falls on its face and u let off and floor it it runs fine for 10 seconds. The o2 sensors are welded in and I'm thinking of redoing the whole exhaust now. This truck is a nightmare.


Didn't you bought that truck from another company?

Sound like first used plow truck I bought were headache from first day. :realmad:

Before you jump. Most time oxygen sensors failed come from coolant leak in combustion. If you had coolant pressure tester and pump to psi what radiator cap say MAX. Then leave 3 hours and see if it stay or it drop pressure.

Can you test fuel pressure?

Just try save you from trouble later.


----------



## Red Bull Junkie

TCLA;1372946 said:


> Any body know anything about the Target stores on Haggerty south of Maple, and the one in Ypsy by 23 & 94? Got an out of state guy ( not a national) wanting us to pick these up tonight.
> 
> I need the other half of the story please if anyone knows anything about these.......


Not sure if this is pertinent to your question, but I know Aarons landscape out of Saline has serviced the 23/94 site on carpenter-I think as recently as last season.


----------



## eatonpaving

Lightningllc;1373176 said:


> I'm only dealing with 2 o2 sensors. It was reading bank 2 sensor 1. Plugs are black. It's weird if you floor it it falls on its face and u let off and floor it it runs fine for 10 seconds. The o2 sensors are welded in and I'm thinking of redoing the whole exhaust now. This truck is a nightmare.


sounds like the converter is plugged, but it could be other things, leaking fuel injector....plugged return fuel line...fuel regulator is bad..if the plugs are black i dont think its the 02s...90% of the time when they go bad it runs lean.....
Can you test fuel pressure? coolant leaks will not kill the 02s, it will give an o2 code but once you hook up the scan tool you will know.....and if you leave the pressure tester on for three hours it will show a leak. when the motor cools your pressure will go down.....only test for 3 minutes....ps...more than 10 psi on an older truck might blow the heater core....


----------



## Lightningllc

Eaton do you ever come out to south Lyon. I have a shop with tools. I need to find someone that knows these trucks. No one seems to know these weird 6500 and parts are hard to find.


----------



## eatonpaving

Lightningllc;1373213 said:


> Eaton do you ever come out to south Lyon. I have a shop with tools. I need to find someone that knows these trucks. No one seems to know these weird 6500 and parts are hard to find.


sorry,i never go out that way, if you could get it to my shop i could scan it....being that is a 6500 doe's it even have converters on it.....i think it only has one 02 on each bank...no down stream 02s


----------



## newhere

is this a 366 gas engine you are working on? i think you said 388 but probably meant 366


----------



## Lightningllc

Sorry it's a 454.


----------



## newhere

just a little bit better then my worthless as tits on a chicken 366

i do hate that truck with a passion.


----------



## Milwaukee

Lightningllc;1373228 said:


> Sorry it's a 454.


8.1L vortec? Didn't they had intake gasket issues? I suspect bad intake gasket leak coolant and ruin oxygen sensor.

But it pop backfire when high rpm so that another thing.

But first we need know what year that Topkick 6500 is.


----------



## Lightningllc

Ya 8.1 coolant is fine. It's electrical or fuel.


----------



## terrapro

Lightningllc;1373228 said:


> Sorry it's a 454.


454 its to much air somewhere most likely. 02 sensors or egr line...check those out first. This isnt TBI right?


----------



## TheXpress2002

Just a quickie about tonight. Radar will show snow moving in. Most will not reach the ground until late. Current timing around 4am if not later.


----------



## Lightningllc

Checking everything tomorrow. I'm gonna give up and have a bonfire soon.


----------



## 2FAST4U

Tango;1373030 said:


> Since I asked I thought I should give an update on my experience with Santoro's and getting my new plow. I picked up my truck today and I am very happy with the job they did. I got to know Dave a little and he is a great guy. They did a clean job on the wiring and did it the way I asked. After a lot of back and forth about mounting the crate and what needed to be cut Dave said he would try my way just to prove me wrong and shut me up. Good news I was right, it took a little extra time but no cutting of the plastic. I am very happy with there work and would recommend them to anyone. I have to call tomorrow and see if they still have the skid plate they removed.
> 
> All in all I am very happy and it can snow now.


With all the repair talk going on for xpress and lightning, I'll give you props for a nice looking rig. But still almost a month since order date, thats alittle extream. When I called weingartz for you what'd they say three days and they'd have you up and running... but hey your happy and it all worked out for you!!! Now lets put some cool flashing lights on that truck!!!!!!!!!!!!



Lightningllc;1373256 said:


> Checking everything tomorrow. I'm gonna give up and have a bonfire soon.


I'll bring the beer!!! and we can talk about that spreader for the truckcraft


----------



## terrapro

TheXpress2002;1373255 said:


> Just a quickie about tonight. Radar will show snow moving in. Most will not reach the ground until late. Current timing around 4am if not later.


Thank you Ryan...Justin good luck! I'm going to bed.


----------



## Lightningllc

Cole text me when u see white


----------



## A&LSiteService

Thanks for the update Ryan:salute:


----------



## brookline

Thanks Ryan! Looks like a rough morning working around everyone.


----------



## GimmeSnow!!

I Don't know a lot about mechanics just enough to get by, but I had a 97 ram that did the same exact thing, you hit the gas and it would backfire, sounded like popcorn, had no power, the guy I bought the truck from didn't know what was wrong with it so he sold it to me for $1500. It took me a little bit to figure it out but I put in two 02 sensors and ran like a top. I kept asking people if there was an underlying problem causing the 02 sensors to fail, nobody could give me an answer. That was two years ago and I haven't had a problem since. The truck does lack power a little but overall it gets the job done and is very reliable. Hopefully that's all the problem is with yours. Also I had the same problem getting an 02 sensor out one time, I think we ended up having to cut it out and get a welder to weld in a new inset. I think it was like $40.


----------



## firelwn82

Building my own liquid sprayer just cost me and extra 103 bucks..... Needless to say ALWAY cut away from you with a fresh blade in a razor knife......:realmad: 9 stitches and super glue later the 4-5 inch laceration and 3/4 inch wide laceration was back together.


----------



## grassmaster06

No shoveling for you now


----------



## Moonlighter

firelwn82;1373409 said:


> Building my own liquid sprayer just cost me and extra 103 bucks..... Needless to say ALWAY cut away from you with a fresh blade in a razor knife......:realmad: 9 stitches and super glue later the 4-5 inch laceration and 3/4 inch wide laceration was back together.


Ouch that looks deep.


----------



## ACutAbovemi

*$alting tonight*

Just came home from a midnight movie... snow started in Farmington, Commerce already has a dusting. payup


----------



## Metro Lawn

Coming down heavy and starting to stick at 13 & Schoenherr


----------



## Tango

Pavement wet and just starting to show a dusting on the East side right now. Starting to come down a little harder in the past 15 minutes.


----------



## Glockshot73!

Light snow in Warren, spotty accumulation. 30*


----------



## terrapro

1/4 to 1/2 down now in Howell.


----------



## Glockshot73!

Anybody know where i can get a skid and a 8-10' push box still this season, possibly a small loader or tractor. I have an oppertunity to sub for a company but checked with , Deere, Michigan Cat and Bobcat and the only stuff they have left they want rediculous $ for.... anyone know any guys with construction companys who lease in the winter? feel free to shoot me a text or a call 586-219-1133.

As always any help or pointing me in the right direction is greatly appriciated.

Chris


----------



## Lightningllc

I have a 10' box for $1500. Just need to fab mount to fit your machine


----------



## Glockshot73!

Lightningllc;1373519 said:


> I have a 10' box for $1500. Just need to fab mount to fit your machine


I dont really want to purchase one for storage reasons, any chance on you leasing it for the next 3 months?


----------



## Lightningllc

It's for sale only.


----------



## michigancutter

dusting out by me. Heading out to check lots. cement/dirt is covered, lawns are not.lol


----------



## 2FAST4U

michigancutter;1373529 said:


> dusting out by me. Heading out to check lots. cement/dirt is covered, lawns are not.lol


Hows the clem looking, I'm still looking out my window. Lol


----------



## Metro Lawn

2FAST4U;1373531 said:


> Hows the clem looking, I'm still looking out my window. Lol


Our jobs in Harrison Twp. were just wet at 5


----------



## 2FAST4U

Just rolling into the north end of the clem lots are covered.

John when I got up at 5 my drive was wet might be worth another look


----------



## caitlyncllc

Just wondering, if there is a puddle of water on the floor of my barn under my salter because the salt is so wet the water is running out of it - could that be the problem with it cloging in the hopper? Hmmmmmm


----------



## BossPlowGuy04

any one have a decent used vbox spreader there willing to part with?


----------



## redskinsfan34

Just about exactly 1" in Ann Arbor and Dexter. Snow seems to be tappering off now. It's really gonna have to pick up for my 2" trigger to kick in.


----------



## michigancutter

Just wet in the clem, salt is working excellent this morning. Very little salt is going a long way.


----------



## Plow Dude

Solid inch in Plymouth, maybe a tad more


----------



## caitlyncllc

BossPlowGuy04;1373564 said:


> any one have a decent used vbox spreader there willing to part with?


I can see another Alternative English lesson in the near future


----------



## BossPlowGuy04

caitlyncllc;1373580 said:


> I can see another Alternative English lesson in the near future


spelling and grammer defiantly is not my area of expertise


----------



## firelwn82

Moonlighter;1373475 said:


> Ouch that looks deep.


 All sorts of deep. Vicodin isn't even touching the pain on this, think i will be switching to uncle jack later on today. Yes no shoveling or salting for me. Im trying to wake my brother up right now. Supposedly he is always up at the but crack of dawn everyday..... Or so he says lol


----------



## BossPlow2010

BossPlowGuy04;1373584 said:


> spelling and *grammer **defiantly *is not my area of expertise


It's definitely not!  It's "gramm*a*r.


----------



## michigancutter

Plow isnt working. When I push left on controller it goes up. Worked before. Changed out controller and same problem. New connections on everthing. Cant figure it out. Old style western.


----------



## firelwn82

michigancutter;1373596 said:


> Plow isnt working. When I push left on controller it goes up. Worked before. Changed out controller and same problem. New connections on everthing. Cant figure it out. Old style western.


This happened o our older plow at the station last week. Check the fluid. Take the plastic box off of the resivoir on the drivers side.Takes a star bit or a matching size phillips screw driver. Disconnect the wires cycle the controller and plug it back in. Our fluid went low cause people dont check it and the valves put themselves into a limp mode I guess. Hope this works for you


----------



## redskinsfan34

firelwn82;1373599 said:


> This happened o our older plow at the station last week. Check the fluid. Take the plastic box off of the resivoir on the drivers side.Takes a star bit or a matching size phillips screw driver. Disconnect the wires cycle the controller and plug it back in. Our fluid went low cause people dont check it and the valves put themselves into a limp mode I guess. Hope this works for you


+1. Happened to me last year. If anyone's out, how's it looking in Pinckney / Hamburg area?


----------



## terrapro

Had about 1" of snow, still coming down but not really accumulating anymore but if this keeps up I might have to make another round. First night out using liquid calcium, this shiat is hot stuff! Still used some bulk on parking areas.


----------



## Luther

Metro Lawn;1372986 said:


> Jim, I know we have had our issues in the past......


Yes we have John.

Thanks much for the info sir.

Happy Holidays.


----------



## Luther

redskinsfan34;1373606 said:


> +1. Happened to me last year. If anyone's out, how's it looking in Pinckney / Hamburg area?


About the same. 1+".


----------



## Plow Dude

michigancutter;1373596 said:


> Plow isnt working. When I push left on controller it goes up. Worked before. Changed out controller and same problem. New connections on everthing. Cant figure it out. Old style western.


Same exact thing happened to me a couple weeks ago. Turned out the fluid level was low.


----------



## michigancutter

Thanks guys. New fluid, so guessing a valve is stuck. Will try today.


----------



## PowersTree

Firelawn, you ever need help later in the mornings, I'm usually done salting by 7. 

Worst I can say is I'm busy, as I am commited to jobs already. But if I'm done with my work, I'll lend you a hand.


----------



## Moonlighter

3/4 of an inch down with flurries in Pontiac, untreated is coated, treated lots are looking good.


----------



## ACutAbovemi

Commerce has 1.5 on untreated and it just started Coming down good with big flakes. Getting that feeling in the pit of my stomach.


----------



## Moonlighter

Anyone go through Dixie hwy. and Andersonville rd.?


----------



## caitlyncllc

What happened to the 'less than a half in forecast'?!?! Might have got a push out of this had I not salted earlier. Might be 2 salts now.


----------



## flykelley

Moonlighter;1373674 said:


> Anyone go through Dixie hwy. and Andersonville rd.?


What do you need? All lots are snow covered and slick about 1 inch of snow on lots.

Mike


----------



## alternative

*Technology and big brother...*

ussmileyflagpayuppretty wild. I think its somewhat usefull, but also another step for big brother to spy on you.....they say it doesnt read personal info but i highly doubt it- i'll be your whole life history is on file when youre scanned..

http://www.clickondetroit.com/news/...tml=det_9am&tmi=det_9am_1_08000412082011&ts=H


----------



## Moonlighter

ACutAbovemi;1373668 said:


> Commerce has 1.5 on untreated and it just started Coming down good with big flakes. Getting that feeling in the pit of my stomach.


Same here the flurries just turned to big flakes.


----------



## Moonlighter

Thanks Mike I got a three inch trigger lot up there.


----------



## flykelley

Moonlighter;1373689 said:


> Thanks Mike I got a three inch trigger lot up there.


You aren't there yet.

Mike


----------



## Allor Outdoor

White out conditions at M-5 and 13 Mile...yikes!


----------



## alternative

2FAST4U;1373269 said:


> With all the repair talk going on for xpress and lightning, I'll give you props for a nice looking rig. But still almost a month since order date, thats alittle extream. When I called weingartz for you what'd they say three days and they'd have you up and running... but hey your happy and it all worked out for you!!! Now lets put some cool flashing lights on that truck!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> *That is a SHARP looking ride*...
> 
> I'll bring the beer!!! and we can talk about that spreader for the truckcraft





firelwn82;1373409 said:


> Building my own liquid sprayer just cost me and extra 103 bucks..... Needless to say ALWAY cut away from you with a fresh blade in a razor knife......:realmad: 9 stitches and super glue later the 4-5 inch laceration and 3/4 inch wide laceration was back together.


Damn, you look like a "Cutter" slicing your wrist...lol



caitlyncllc;1373580 said:


> I can see another Alternative English lesson in the near future


I was gonna let someone else chime in (Turfscape) lol



firelwn82;1373585 said:


> All sorts of deep. Vicodin isn't even touching the pain on this, think i will be switching to uncle jack later on today. Yes no shoveling or salting for me. Im trying to wake my brother up right now. Supposedly he is always up at the but crack of dawn everyday..... Or so he says lol


Add a bit of "smoke" herb to them vikes and you;ll be in no pain. Jack will tear up your liver w/those cause of tylenol in em. My uncles a pharm thats how i know not to mix alcohol w/ vike



firelwn82;1373599 said:


> This happened o our older plow at the station last week. Check the fluid. Take the plastic box off of the resivoir on the drivers side.Takes a star bit or a matching size phillips screw driver. Disconnect the wires cycle the controller and plug it back in. Our fluid went low cause people dont check it and the valves put themselves into a limp mode I guess. Hope this works for you


Agree Mike...fluid is new but could be low - Do this ^ +

you got a spreader now mike? salt


----------



## Moonlighter

All flurries again I think it's winding down up here.


----------



## Superior L & L

All done here !
Started coming down fast and heavy about 8:00ish. Had to touch up a couple of the lots that where first on the list but now everything is back to water. Happy Friday people !!!!
Christmas partys tonight and tomorrow night !!! I'm ready for january


----------



## TheXpress2002

Da snow is sooooo purttty


----------



## alternative

*Long but funny/true*

I like # 7, 11, 13, 16, 17 and 24 is just hilarious.... long but funny+true.

Adult Truths

1. I think part of a best friend's job should be to immediately clear your computer history if you die. J

2. Nothing sucks more than that moment during an argument when you realize you're wrong.

3. I totally take back all those times I didn't want to nap when I was younger.

4. There is great need for a sarcasm font. J

5. How the hell are you supposed to fold a fitted sheet?

6. Was learning cursive really necessary?

7. *Map Quest really needs to start their directions on #5. I'm pretty sure I know how to get out of my neighborhood.*

8. Obituaries would be a lot more interesting if they told you how the person died.

9. I can't remember the last time I wasn't at least kind of tired.

10. Bad decisions make good stories.

11. *You never know when it will strike, but there comes a moment at work when you know that you just aren't going to do anything productive for the rest of the day.*
12. Can we all just agree to ignore whatever comes after Blue Ray? I don't want to have to restart my collection...again.

13. *I'm always slightly terrified when I exit out of Word and it asks me if I want to save any changes to my ten-page technical report that I swear I did not make any changes to.*

14. I keep some people's phone numbers in my phone just so I know not to answer when they call.

15. I think the freezer deserves a light as well.

16. *I disagree with Kay Jewelers. I would bet on any given Friday or Saturday night more kisses begin with Miller Lite than Kay*.

17. I* wish Google Maps had an "Avoid Ghetto" routing option.*

18. I have a hard time deciphering the fine line between boredom and hunger..

19. How many times is it appropriate to say "What?" before you just nod and smile because you still didn't hear or understand a word they said?

20. I love the sense of camaraderie when an entire line of cars team up to prevent a jerk from cutting in at the front. Stay strong, brothers and sisters!

21. Sometimes I'll look down at my watch 3 consecutive times and still not know what time it is.

22. Even under ideal conditions people have trouble locating their car keys in a pocket, finding their cell phone, and Pinning the Tail on the Donkey - but I'd bet everyone can find and push the snooze button from 3 feet away, in about 1.7 seconds, eyes closed, first time, every time.

23. People who forward e- mail without deleting the tons of previous recipients should be shot and then tarred and feathered.

24. *The first testicular guard, the "Cup," was used in Hockey in 1874 and the first helmet was used in 1974. That means it only took 100 years for men to realize that their brain is also important.* Ladies quit laughing! All too true!!!!!

.

!!!


----------



## 24v6spd

alternative;1373686 said:


> ussmileyflagpayuppretty wild. I think its somewhat usefull, but also another step for big brother to spy on you.....they say it doesnt read personal info but i highly doubt it- i'll be your whole life history is on file when youre scanned..
> 
> http://www.clickondetroit.com/news/...tml=det_9am&tmi=det_9am_1_08000412082011&ts=H


A couple years ago I saw this system was being used in Canada. I wasn.t aware it was being used here. Just like any technology I believe there is the potential for abuse.


----------



## alternative

24v6spd;1373723 said:


> . Just like any technology I believe there is the potential for abuse.


You know it...and it will be.


----------



## Allor Outdoor

White out conditions at M-5 and 13 Mile...yikes!


----------



## delong17

alternative;1373722 said:


> I like # 7, 11, 13, 16, 17 and 24 is just hilarious.... long but funny+true.
> 
> Adult Truths
> 
> 1. I think part of a best friend's job should be to immediately clear your computer history if you die. J
> 
> 2. Nothing sucks more than that moment during an argument when you realize you're wrong.
> 
> 3. I totally take back all those times I didn't want to nap when I was younger.
> 
> 4. There is great need for a sarcasm font. J
> 
> 5. How the hell are you supposed to fold a fitted sheet?
> 
> 6. Was learning cursive really necessary?
> 
> 7. *Map Quest really needs to start their directions on #5. I'm pretty sure I know how to get out of my neighborhood.*
> 
> 8. Obituaries would be a lot more interesting if they told you how the person died.
> 
> 9. I can't remember the last time I wasn't at least kind of tired.
> 
> 10. Bad decisions make good stories.
> 
> 11. *You never know when it will strike, but there comes a moment at work when you know that you just aren't going to do anything productive for the rest of the day.*
> 12. Can we all just agree to ignore whatever comes after Blue Ray? I don't want to have to restart my collection...again.
> 
> 13. *I'm always slightly terrified when I exit out of Word and it asks me if I want to save any changes to my ten-page technical report that I swear I did not make any changes to.*
> 
> 14. I keep some people's phone numbers in my phone just so I know not to answer when they call.
> 
> 15. I think the freezer deserves a light as well.
> 
> 16. *I disagree with Kay Jewelers. I would bet on any given Friday or Saturday night more kisses begin with Miller Lite than Kay*.
> 
> 17. I* wish Google Maps had an "Avoid Ghetto" routing option.*
> 
> 18. I have a hard time deciphering the fine line between boredom and hunger..
> 
> 19. How many times is it appropriate to say "What?" before you just nod and smile because you still didn't hear or understand a word they said?
> 
> 20. I love the sense of camaraderie when an entire line of cars team up to prevent a jerk from cutting in at the front. Stay strong, brothers and sisters!
> 
> 21. Sometimes I'll look down at my watch 3 consecutive times and still not know what time it is.
> 
> 22. Even under ideal conditions people have trouble locating their car keys in a pocket, finding their cell phone, and Pinning the Tail on the Donkey - but I'd bet everyone can find and push the snooze button from 3 feet away, in about 1.7 seconds, eyes closed, first time, every time.
> 
> 23. People who forward e- mail without deleting the tons of previous recipients should be shot and then tarred and feathered.
> 
> 24. *The first testicular guard, the "Cup," was used in Hockey in 1874 and the first helmet was used in 1974. That means it only took 100 years for men to realize that their brain is also important.* Ladies quit laughing! All too true!!!!!
> 
> .
> 
> !!!


JUST MADE MY MORNING! Im going back to sleep now! I guess the new thing this year for my resi's is that they are going to call to make sure im coming for a half inch of snow! AWESOME. just got 6 calls this morning when it clearly says we start at 2" on the contract.


----------



## Luther

Won't last long, and the salt is working great today.


----------



## firelwn82

Jack will tear up your liver w/those cause of tylenol in em. My uncles a pharm thats how i know not to mix alcohol w/ vike

If the FD would allow it and I had the legal papers I probably would. By all means I have enough documentation from doctors offices and past trauma done to my body that I could use the stuff. About 1.5 years ago I had to start a 2 Aleve a day regamin. I hate taking meds but if I dont I would barely be able to get out of bed. I'm only 29 years old and all screwed up. I cant wait to be 40 NOT. I do how ever have care taker status.


----------



## Tango

2FAST4U;1373269 said:


> Now lets put some cool flashing lights on that truck!!!!!!!!!!!!


A quick one Will.


----------



## 2FAST4U

Tango;1373756 said:


> A quick one Will.


Those are some loud a$$ blinkers in that truck!!!! Looks good thought, now add the snow flap and you'll be all ready for snow!!!!


----------



## tsnap

any luck with the truck lightning?


----------



## TheXpress2002

Enjoy the next 9 days. 40 degrees all next week. Day 10........BOOM.......and models are showing BIG BOOM


----------



## Luther

Can you see what you can do about speeding it up please.

We're just starting to get into a little rhythm.....I don't want to wait that long.


----------



## MikeLawnSnowLLC

TCLA;1373814 said:


> Can you see what you can do about speeding it up please.
> 
> We're just starting to get into a little rhythm.....I don't want to wait that long.


Great article in the "snow magazine" btw.


----------



## Tango

2FAST4U;1373798 said:


> Those are some loud a$$ blinkers in that truck!!!! Looks good thought, now add the snow flap and you'll be all ready for snow!!!!


Looks like I've got 10 days to get it done.


----------



## Matson Snow

X2 on the Nice article......:salute:


Nice Picture Too........:laughing::laughing:

Now Everyone Know's what you look like......


----------



## MikeLawnSnowLLC

Matson Snow;1373833 said:


> X2 on the Nice article......:salute: Nice Picture Too........:laughing::laughing: Now Everyone Know's what you look like......


Honestly...I've never met Jim but I thought he was a young guy lol. (no offense)


----------



## Matson Snow

MikeLawnSnowLLC;1373840 said:


> Honestly...I've never met Jim but I thought he was a young guy lol. (no offense)


Ouch That Hurts......I bet he Felt that......:laughing::laughing:


----------



## MikeLawnSnowLLC

Matson Snow;1373845 said:


> Ouch That Hurts......I bet he Felt that......:laughing::laughing:


lol I dont know why I had that image in my head just thought i'd throw it out their lol nothing personal!


----------



## Superior L & L

MikeLawnSnowLLC;1373840 said:


> Honestly...I've never met Jim but I thought he was a young guy lol. (no offense)


Ohhh boy those are some fighting words !!!!
You could get away with "snow veteran" or something but to insinuate he is old is not nice. You don't get to be someone of Jim's stature in the snow industry over night it takes years of life lesson (non snow related) and many years of plowing to be able to run a operation at the size and caliber Jim does.


----------



## Luther

Hey now. I am a young man....see what this biz does to you?

I almost gave them a pic of Mr. Matson to use. Now that would have been funny.


----------



## MikeLawnSnowLLC

Nah- I mean no disrespect to you, you have quite a snow removal empire at TCLA hopefully one day I can be that big! **** I'm 25 and after a plowing event I feel like I'm 50 so I can only imagine how you " Snow Veterans" lol feel!


----------



## Luther

You feel like 50 after an event! Now that one hurts..... I wish I was that young again.

Thank you for the kind words (and you too Paul) but I'm not the owner.....I'm just a schlep.


----------



## 2FAST4U

Tango;1373830 said:


> Looks like I�ve got 10 days to get it done.


9 days, day 10 we'll be plowing!!!!
FYI I went and checked out CQT this afternoon, $9 for a 1/2 hour, lots of cool stuff to look at, you can double tap and fire as fast as you can pull the trigger (just don't hit there carriers) ammo is actually priced for the working man. We need to go!!!!

Jim, that was a good piece in snow this month. (the whole issue was really good this month)
and see what you can do about some snow on our side I'd like to get plowing those sites soon:redbounce:redbounce

Well express said were in the clear for a bit looks like a quick run up for some late season deer hunting tomorrow!!! Let the count down begin to snowmageddon 2011!!!!! tick tock tick tock


----------



## Tango

cool, next week works great. When you heading up? Depending on weather I am going to try and hit the cottage for new years.


----------



## alternative

*good buzz form ice cream*

ohh sh*t...not only is there alc infused whip cream, but put that whip cream on some alc infused ice cream...mmmmm damn good stuff.


----------



## alternative

MikeLawnSnowLLC;1373876 said:


> Nah- I mean no disrespect to you, you have quite a snow removal empire at TCLA hopefully one day I can be that big! **** I'm 25 and after a plowing event I feel like I'm 50 so I can only imagine how you " Snow Veterans" lol feel!


ur such a pansy mike...lol
25, please....at 25 i was at the bar all night then went out plowing. EASY. 
wait till your 40 (well 38-- then you can say you feel 50) but no you will feel 80yrs old.when youre my age-

get in shape now while youre young.wesport


----------



## alternative

firelwn82;1373736 said:


> Jack will tear up your liver w/those cause of tylenol in em. My uncles a pharm thats how i know not to mix alcohol w/ vike
> 
> If the FD would allow it and I had the legal papers I probably would. By all means I have enough documentation from doctors offices and past trauma done to my body that I could use the stuff. About 1.5 years ago I had to start a 2 Aleve a day regamin. I hate taking meds but if I dont I would barely be able to get out of bed. I'm only 29 years old and all screwed up. I cant wait to be 40 NOT. I do how ever have care taker status.


29 and youre messed up that bad--- shi*ty...Im almost 40 and i have 3 bad discs in my back- hurts like hell somedays, but i do tons of pt (mostly in home) inversion table, etc. I too could get qualified for the papers to be legit, but 1, i cant function on that **** anymore(like back in college) and 2 - you cant have it if you have a ccw. -so im screwed...

Good luck- try some Mortrin 800 w/ those vicoden..may help more.


----------



## snowman6

http://www.accuweather.com/en/weather-news/a-stormy-week-before-christmas/58851


----------



## michigancutter

alternative;1373953 said:


> 29 and youre messed up that bad--- shi*ty...Im almost 40 and i have 3 bad discs in my back- hurts like hell somedays, but i do tons of pt (mostly in home) inversion table, etc. I too could get qualified for the papers to be legit, but 1, i cant function on that **** anymore(like back in college) and 2 - you cant have it if you have a ccw. -so im screwed...
> 
> Good luck- try some Mortrin 800 w/ those vicoden..may help more.


I have a ccw sean and a growers card. The two dont effect one an other 
At least for me. Had the ccw for yrs and the grow catd for just a yr. Dont drink or pop pills so smoking is what I took up. Lol. Plus the money is great.


----------



## Stuffdeer

Tango;1373913 said:


> cool, next week works great. When you heading up? Depending on weather I am going to try and hit the cottage for new years.


What lightbar do you have on the new Chevy?


----------



## michigancutter

also gives me somthing to do in the winter. Hell I can grow a bannana tree or orange tree in the winter. Pretty crazy.


----------



## 2FAST4U

snowman6;1373997 said:


> http://www.accuweather.com/en/weather-news/a-stormy-week-before-christmas/58851


That's great and all, but who ever wrote that needs a lesson in grammar!!! Were's alternative? :laughing:


----------



## snowman6

2FAST4U;1374076 said:


> That's great and all, but who ever wrote that needs a lesson in grammar!!! Were's alternative? :laughing:


LMFAO :laughing::laughing:


----------



## eatonpaving

*salter........*

i learned my lesson this morning, i went and got loaded with salt, headed to my first lot, hit the brakes and wham the truck would not stop....the salter sits so far back on the truck that theirs no weight on the front even with the plow....man was i peeing,,,that just did it for me.....going to look at a f450 flat bed tomorrow in port huron.....the rest of the night i was only loading a yard at a time.....now i just need a day to change everything over...........


----------



## Milwaukee

eatonpaving;1374103 said:


> i learned my lesson this morning, i went and got loaded with salt, headed to my first lot, hit the brakes and wham the truck would not stop....the salter sits so far back on the truck that theirs no weight on the front even with the plow....man was i peeing,,,that just did it for me.....going to look at a f450 flat bed tomorrow in port huron.....the rest of the night i was only loading a yard at a time.....now i just need a day to change everything over...........


Ouch hope truck is ok. What year F450 you looking at.


----------



## eatonpaving

Milwaukee;1374114 said:


> Ouch hope truck is ok. What year F450 you looking at.


truck was not crashed, just me...the 450 is a 96 with an 8 foot bed....salter in the winter my sealcoat tank in the spring....salter will fit nice and snug on the 450.....


----------



## BossPlow2010

snowman6;1373997 said:


> http://www.accuweather.com/en/weather-news/a-stormy-week-before-christmas/58851


Accuweather can't even predict yesterday's weather. What makes you think they predict it two and a half weeks out?


----------



## Milwaukee

eatonpaving;1374119 said:


> truck was not crashed, just me...the 450 is a 96 with an 8 foot bed....salter in the winter my sealcoat tank in the spring....salter will fit nice and snug on the 450.....


That F450 can handle 9'2 boss v plow no problem if salter is full load. What engine you look? 460 7.5L or powerstroke 7.3L? If you get 7.3L with automatic. Please upgrade biggest trans cooler on it. They put TINY cooler that.

My friend had 97 F450 with powerstroke 7.3L with auto. Last winter heavy wet snow killed original tran.

It had cooler like this.


----------



## Plow man Foster

BossPlow2010;1374124 said:


> Accuweather can't even predict yesterday's weather. What makes you think they predict it two and a half weeks out?


No one can!


----------



## eatonpaving

Milwaukee;1374135 said:


> That F450 can handle 9'2 boss v plow no problem if salter is full load. What engine you look? 460 7.5L or powerstroke 7.3L? If you get 7.3L with automatic. Please upgrade biggest trans cooler on it. They put TINY cooler that.
> 
> My friend had 97 F450 with powerstroke 7.3L with auto. Last winter heavy wet snow killed original tran.
> 
> It had cooler like this.


it comes with a boss 8 strait blade.....460 gas and propane....


----------



## Milwaukee

eatonpaving;1374140 said:


> it comes with a boss 8 strait blade.....460 gas and propane....


8' plow way small if you could add wing on it.

Check auto transmission fluid with white paper towel. They had E40D it good transmission but tiny cooler on it.


----------



## eatonpaving

Milwaukee;1374147 said:


> 8' plow way small if you could add wing on it.
> 
> Check auto transmission fluid with white paper towel. They had E40D it good transmission but tiny cooler on it.


the trans was just rebuilt, and a bigger cooler was added, i have a set of wings for a western, might fit the boss.....


----------



## Lightningllc

Does any get screamed at by their wife that they work to much and need to be home more. I have young kids and my wife thinks I should be home helping all the time. She thinks things will get done if I'm at home. Wtf. Owning a business takes a lot of time.


----------



## Tango

Ok since pet peeves we talked about earlier here is one of mine. It is a CPL not a CCW. CCW is the crime you are charged with if you don’t have a CPL.


----------



## JR Snow Removal

Anyone know of a RT3 7'6" Boss straight for sale. After I sell my Z-71 I'm looking to buy a used one, haven't seen any on craigslist. The Z-71 I'm selling is the black truck in my profile. Put the blade on 3 years ago, didn't use it last year and haven't put the blade on this year yet. Looking to get around $5000 obo with the plow or will sell without. Let me know if anyone is interested.

Thanks,
JR


----------



## 2FAST4U

Tango;1374191 said:


> Ok since pet peeves we talked about earlier here is one of mine. It is a CPL not a CCW. CCW is the crime you are charged with if you don't have a CPL.


We've gone round and round about this, if the CCW is the crime why are the classes called ccw class?


----------



## tsnap

Lightningllc;1374184 said:


> Does any get screamed at by their wife that they work to much and need to be home more. I have young kids and my wife thinks I should be home helping all the time. She thinks things will get done if I'm at home. Wtf. Owning a business takes a lot of time.


All the F>>>ing time:realmad:


----------



## M & D LAWN

Same here. After 10 years you'd think they would understand.


----------



## Tango

2FAST4U;1374229 said:


> We've gone round and round about this, if the CCW is the crime why are the classes called ccw class?


The class is to get your license to carry a concealed pistol. CPL - concealed pistol license just like it says on top of your blue card. My AR-10 is a weapon, if I hide it under a coat and walk into a bank I am breaking the law. (before you disagree, do some homework) I can hang out in a bank all day long with my Kimber. the sign says ccw because 99% of the people don't know the difference. just because they keep saying it doesn't make it true. Do you blow your nose with Kleenex of facial tissue? Personally I use Puffs so it would not be Kleenex.


----------



## Milwaukee

Lightningllc;1374184 said:


> Does any get screamed at by their wife that they work to much and need to be home more. I have young kids and my wife thinks I should be home helping all the time. She thinks things will get done if I'm at home. Wtf. Owning a business takes a lot of time.


Ask your parent to babysitter your kids and had your wife ride with you for 1 or 2 days on business related. She could be understand after that.


----------



## 2FAST4U

Tango;1374276 said:


> The class is to get your license to carry a concealed pistol. CPL - concealed pistol license just like it says on top of your green card. My AR-10 is a weapon, if I hide it under a coat and walk into a bank I am breaking the law. (before you disagree, do some homework) I can hang out in a bank all day long with my Kimber. the sign says ccw because 99% of the people don't know the difference. just because they keep saying it doesn't make it true. Do you blow your nose with Kleenex of facial tissue? Personally I use Puffs so it would not be Kleenex.


Why did they ever start calling it ccw classes then? And for the record I prefer puffs to kleenex too, and my card is sky blue not green. Macomb must be cooler then wayne lmao


----------



## Tango

2FAST4U;1374293 said:


> Why did they ever start calling it ccw classes then? And for the record I prefer puffs to kleenex too, and my card is sky blue not green. Macomb must be cooler then wayne lmao


****, your right, blue not green. I have not looked at it in awhile.


----------



## JR Snow Removal

2FAST4U;1374293 said:


> Why did they ever start calling it ccw classes then? And for the record I prefer puffs to kleenex too, and my card is sky blue not green. Macomb must be cooler then wayne lmao


My card is also blue, From what I understand is they were called CCW and some people took that as being able to carry any weapon as long as it was concealed. But now that it is a CPL there is no question to what you have a licence to carry, "pistol". What is a pistol? A pistol is defined as any firearm 30" in length or less. Even tho there is no reason to carry a shotgun or rifle for concealed carry as long as it is under 30" total length you are lega,l also if you have a gun that falls under that length it must be registered as a pistol.

Will, anytime you want to shoot we can head over to Blue Water Sportsmans in Marysville, its an outside range but it's close. I have a few toys I like to play with ussmileyflag


----------



## JR Snow Removal

Also for you guys that carry and are looking for a nice holster, I got a supertuck holster from crossbreed holsters and I can carry my full size M&P 357 sig with dress clothes and you can't see it. It is the most comfortable deep concealment holsters I've tried well worth the money.


----------



## Tango

JR Snow Removal;1374341 said:


> Also for you guys that carry and are looking for a nice holster, I got a supertuck holster from crossbreed holsters and I can carry my full size M&P 357 sig with dress clothes and you can't see it. It is the most comfortable deep concealment holsters I've tried well worth the money.


love my CB Supertuck.


----------



## Do It All Do It Right

Milwaukee;1374135 said:


> That F450 can handle 9'2 boss v plow no problem if salter is full load. What engine you look? 460 7.5L or powerstroke 7.3L? If you get 7.3L with automatic. Please upgrade biggest trans cooler on it. They put TINY cooler that.
> 
> My friend had 97 F450 with powerstroke 7.3L with auto. Last winter heavy wet snow killed original tran.
> 
> It had cooler like this.


The original trans lasted 180k miles. I think the original trans cooler is just fine.


----------



## tsnap

I have replaced many trans due to overheating while plowing. The fact of the matter is with a plow on it you do not get as efficient cooling. It may last 180k in normal use but plowing is much different. I always upgrade my trans coolers on my trucks and have not had 1 trans of my own go bad plowing or not. I have 188k on my truck now. other than a trans solenoid going bad(common ford issue) i have not had one issue with it.

My thoughts are it's just added insurance to save BIG money later


----------



## JR Snow Removal

If anyone is looking to do direct mail advertising we can now do it for half the postage price of previous ways, there is a new program that the USPS is offering. I know its late for this snow season and I believe to early lawn and landscape, but if anyone would like more info on this to get a jump start on finding ways to fill up schedules/routes I would be happy to explain this to you in detail.

PM/facebook me and I'll give you my number


----------



## terrapro

Lightningllc;1374184 said:


> Does any get screamed at by their wife that they work to much and need to be home more. I have young kids and my wife thinks I should be home helping all the time. She thinks things will get done if I'm at home. Wtf. Owning a business takes a lot of time.


Yes. The grass is always greener...for the sake of your family it sounds like you sould be home more.

My problem is I will work at home...


----------



## Milwaukee

Do It All Do It Right;1374359 said:


> The original trans lasted 180k miles. I think the original trans cooler is just fine.


Those miles were by preview owner which never plow or work harder and it doesn't had HITCH on it too. It had 4.56 gear ratio in axle. If you had 3.55-4.10 gear in axle then transmission would been overheat and puked fluid all times. let not argue on topic for now.

Ford put factory cooler on superduty BOTTOM of bumper where it doesn't get air flow.

I had shop put new trans cooler on front of Ac condenser not factory cooler that hide in between radiator and Ac condenser. It does work so much best. I monitor tran temp though my scanner. Factory cooler it would read about 40-50oF more hot.

If it was mine I would had relocated Ford superduty's tran cooler from bottom to top where it pull more air due radiator fan. It barely pull air on bottom.

If it OBS Ford truck then I would use Ford superduty 6.0L tran cooler it BIG than your laptop.


----------



## Tango

I have a trans temp gage on my new truck. What temp should I be expecting while I plow. When should I get concerned? 2008 Silverado 2500hd, 6L with six speed trans.


----------



## Milwaukee

Tango;1374414 said:


> I have a trans temp gage on my new truck. What temp should I be expecting while I plow. When should I get concerned? 2008 Silverado 2500hd, 6L with six speed trans.


Do you had owner manual? I am sure there info in there.

For my Ford 00 F350. Their max temp is 220oF I prefer 180oF or less. The more hot it burn fluid life expectancy to shorter.


----------



## MikeLawnSnowLLC

Lightningllc;1374184 said:


> Does any get screamed at by their wife that they work to much and need to be home more. I have young kids and my wife thinks I should be home helping all the time. She thinks things will get done if I'm at home. Wtf. Owning a business takes a lot of time.


Yea...I was engaged needless to say my fiancee coudn't deal with the crazy hours associated with running a landscape/snow business so it didnt work out between us. I was out 8 k on a ring but probably a lot cheaper then a wedding...divorce etc. lol


----------



## Stuffdeer

I run 200 while plowing. I've had it as high as 224. Normally run 187 to 195


----------



## firelwn82

alternative;1373953 said:


> 29 and youre messed up that bad--- shi*ty...Im almost 40 and i have 3 bad discs in my back- hurts like hell somedays, but i do tons of pt (mostly in home) inversion table, etc. I too could get qualified for the papers to be legit, but 1, i cant function on that **** anymore(like back in college) and 2 - you cant have it if you have a ccw. -so im screwed...
> 
> Good luck- try some Mortrin 800 w/ those vicoden..may help more.


Yeah. I was almost paralyzed in 11th grade football. They wanted to do surgery but I said hell no. My spine looks like I have scoliosis. Most days are good but without the aleve nowadays its un bearable


----------



## Milwaukee

firelwn82;1374482 said:


> Yeah. I was almost paralyzed in 11th grade football. They wanted to do surgery but I said hell no. My spine looks like I have scoliosis. Most days are good but without the aleve nowadays its un bearable


Ouch that sound nasty.

I been in bike accident with Suv that went 35 mph when I was 9. Stay in hospital for 2 days. Broke bone in left thigh. If I walk too much or work hard. Skin near where broke bone is will swell like blood trap under skin. I believed my hip was little tweak. Doctor say mine aren't level about 2 inches off on 1 side.

I fell on Ranger's wet tailgate hit on Cervical Spine near neck when I was 13. I never want to experience that AGAIN. It sent nasty shock though nervous system in body. After that my neck was never straight again. If I touch certain area of Cervical spine I get mild shock though nervous system.

If compare to my young brother now. He never been in these stuff. I think this generation for kid now are different from what we did in past.


----------



## hogggman

For you guys that like the crossbreed holsters try kholster.com same basic holster but quite a bit cheaper and they are always running sales I have three and use one everyday


----------



## flykelley

Tango;1374414 said:


> I have a trans temp gage on my new truck. What temp should I be expecting while I plow. When should I get concerned? 2008 Silverado 2500hd, 6L with six speed trans.


Mine runs between 205-210 while plowing. Like to keep the blade a little low while I drive in between jobs for air flow.

Mike


----------



## Lightningllc

A lot of ice puddles this morning.


----------



## firelwn82

I wish there was a way to have a live feed camera on all of my properties. Wasted some fuel today..... I hate checking on sites and not making any money.... 1 Downside to the business


----------



## Plow man Foster

firelwn82;1374625 said:


> I wish there was a way to have a live feed camera on all of my properties. Wasted some fuel today..... I hate checking on sites and not making any money.... 1 Downside to the business


there is a way! They're called wireless IP cameras. Expensive but it makes up for itself. 
Roll 'outta' bed, open the software up on the laptop and check all the sites.


----------



## firelwn82

Plow man Foster;1374630 said:


> there is a way! They're called wireless IP cameras. Expensive but it makes up for itself.
> Roll 'outta' bed, open the software up on the laptop and check all the sites.


Are you using them? How do they send the signal?


----------



## firelwn82

Milwaukee;1374503 said:


> Ouch that sound nasty.


HA HA... Yeah its not the funnest thing I have gone through in my life. Thumbs Up..


----------



## Plow man Foster

firelwn82;1374639 said:


> Are you using them? How do they send the signal?


I use them for my shop, Nothing more than that. But thats through another company.

Now for checking work sites its really hard unless you can get the camera online. 
Here's whats needed for every camera:










There is a guy on here who has cameras at all of his commercial sites. Cant find the thread at the moment though.


----------



## firelwn82

Now that would be sweet. Thanks for the info.


----------



## terrapro

Just got back from running around and checking on stuff. Was some slippery puddles here and there but for the most part everything was dry.


----------



## 24v6spd

Tango;1374191 said:


> Ok since pet peeves we talked about earlier here is one of mine. It is a CPL not a CCW. CCW is the crime you are charged with if you don't have a CPL.


You are correct. It was changed to Concealed Pistol License a few years ago but most people including people who teach classes still refer to it as CCW.


----------



## alternative

Milwaukee;1374147 said:


> 8' plow way small if you could add wing on it.
> 
> Check auto transmission fluid with white paper towel. They had E40D it good transmission but tiny cooler on it.


agree,,upgrade cooler



eatonpaving;1374151 said:


> the trans was just rebuilt, and a bigger cooler was added, i have a set of wings for a western, might fit the boss.....


DItto..too small - Randy, i have a 9'2 Boss v that i may sell...great shape about 8 yrs old, lots of updates, runs perfect...just not using a whole lot this yr.



Lightningllc;1374184 said:


> Does any get screamed at by their wife that they work to much and need to be home more. I have young kids and my wife thinks I should be home helping all the time. She thinks things will get done if I'm at home. Wtf. Owning a business takes a lot of time.


Sh*t - EVERYDAY...bit*Ch bit*h bi*ch all the time...and i have a "remote" home office, so im always working, but she thinks im f'in playing tetris or somethin,. bugs me so much. PPL who dont own a bus. know nothing about what it takes.. I feel for ya. esp as i have 2 small kids as well, so iknow the drill. lol



Tango;1374191 said:


> Ok since pet peeves we talked about earlier here is one of mine. It is a CPL not a CCW. CCW is the crime you are charged with if you don't have a CPL.


the ccw is the popular/common terminology used for CPL...most call it this thats why i say ccw.+ state of mich ccw handbook calls it this as well. It was just changed to CPL recentl (couple yrs ago)- ill send u link.


----------



## alternative

Plow man Foster;1374652 said:


> I use them for my shop, Nothing more than that. But thats through another company.
> 
> Now for checking work sites its really hard unless you can get the camera online.
> Here's whats needed for every camera:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is a guy on here who has cameras at all of his commercial sites. Cant find the thread at the moment though.


i have something similar to that at my yard/shop which stores all video to the dvr and upstreams to my pc. pretty slick tech. Ive had all the bs camera systems and this one is nice. Works great - also night vision is a plus.


----------



## alternative

MikeLawnSnowLLC;1374452 said:


> Yea...I was engaged needless to say my fiancee coudn't deal with the crazy hours associated with running a landscape/snow business so it didnt work out between us. I was out 8 k on a ring but probably a lot cheaper then a wedding...divorce etc. lol


SMART move---see my wife was my gf while i started this biz in highschool, so she knows all the sh*t that goes with it...and when we got married, she knew what she was gettin into..its the kids that change things..+my wife is a career mom..she has a very high demand job and raises the kids at night..its hectic over here. but agian she knew what she was in for, plus she was use to seeing her Dad -who owned a concrete construction compnay for 36yrs = how long he worked all day everyday..

It takes work, but can be done,just have to find balance between work and family and put the fam first!
at least what i do...


----------



## alternative

michigancutter;1374039 said:


> also gives me somthing to do in the winter. Hell I can grow a bannana tree or orange tree in the winter. Pretty crazy.


im gonna stop out this winter and learn some techinques,,,k lol



Stuffdeer;1374467 said:


> I run 200 while plowing. I've had it as high as 224. Normally run 187 to 195


mine too,


----------



## newhere

for you guys talking about family and business...... check out SNOW magazine and you will find a help full and well written article about balancing life and work towards the back of the publication.


----------



## newhere

whos a good source to get V-XT cutting edges from? 

not paying weinergartz 230 a side


----------



## bln

Angelos. Best prices, without a friendley staff.


----------



## newhere

bln;1374904 said:


> Angelos. Best prices, without a friendley staff.


hahahaha i love that!!!!

im ban from angelos and they enforce it with the state police :yow!::yow!:


----------



## newhere

the deere dealer has them for 200 so they are only a few bucks cheaper


----------



## P&M Landscaping

newhere;1374909 said:


> the deere dealer has them for 200 so they are only a few bucks cheaper


http://www.esitrucks.com/ He's a sponsor here, $180 for the 9'2" and $160 for the 8'2"


----------



## Glockshot73!

P&M Landscaping;1374912 said:


> http://www.esitrucks.com/ He's a sponsor here, $180 for the 9'2" and $160 for the 8'2"


That's the best price i have heard yet and I shopped around alot last season.


----------



## newhere

yeah but factor in the 175 dollars for shipping !!!!!!!!!!! 

i was just about to place a order until i checked out!!


----------



## P&M Landscaping

newhere;1374917 said:


> yeah but factor in the 175 dollars for shipping !!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> i was just about to place a order until i checked out!!


Call them up, thats what they quoted me to ship an entire plow to me. They will give you a better deal than the I'm sure. Ask for Jim and tell him you are from plowsite.


----------



## Superior L & L

newhere;1374906 said:


> hahahaha i love that!!!!
> 
> im ban from angelos and they enforce it with the state police :yow!::yow!:


Thats the funny !!! now you have to tell the story of how u got banned. Thumbs Up
It is sooo very true, they are the most unhappy, unfriendly people ive ever bought from


----------



## Superior L & L

Lightningllc;1374184 said:


> Does any get screamed at by their wife that they work to much and need to be home more. I have young kids and my wife thinks I should be home helping all the time. She thinks things will get done if I'm at home. Wtf. Owning a business takes a lot of time.


In the old days my wife would get pissed because id be gone night and day plowing. It was bad when the kids where babies, now they are 5 and 8 she doesnt care as much because the kids can do stuff for themselves. It also helped when she went back to work


----------



## terrapro

newhere;1374906 said:


> hahahaha i love that!!!!
> 
> im ban from angelos and they enforce it with the state police :yow!::yow!:


I want to hear this story.

Hands down worst customer service ever!


----------



## Tscape

terrapro;1374941 said:


> I want to hear this story.
> 
> Hands down worst customer service ever!


They have lost thousands of dollars of my business and will continue to do so. Of course, my thousands of dollars of business probably translates into an 8 cent profit for him. But, I don't have to take that guys **** for an $8 dollar ratchet strap, and it was actually a $4k V-box that I walked out on them for. I see him on his TV commercial and think, "Why do you bother to smile in this ad when you're going to be a corksmoker to anyone who responds and actually goes in?" F him.

I do want to hear this story though.


----------



## NewImgLwn&Lndsc

Angelo's, where its all about YOU! Hhahahaha far from.


----------



## Stuffdeer

Is Angelos really that bad???

I've never been in there before.


----------



## Glockshot73!

Lets get a plowsite shooting range date set up


----------



## Glockshot73!

Anybody own a M107?


----------



## Glockshot73!

Stuffdeer;1374991 said:


> Is Angelos really that bad???
> 
> I've never been in there before.


There terriable, especially if your just buying something small. I got kinder service when I bought my salter but I still give them a c-.


----------



## 24v6spd

Dodgetruckman731;1374993 said:


> Lets get a plowsite shooting range date set up


Sounds like a great idea. I'd be in for that.


----------



## M & D LAWN

Stuffdeer;1374991 said:


> Is Angelos really that bad???
> 
> I've never been in there before.


I was waiting in the store while they were working on my salter, it was the day before a big storm. Angelo actually was telling his people at the counter not to take sh-t from anyone, just get people in and out. The old chick with the glasses at the Wixom store is a real winner.


----------



## axl

I would have to say Wixom is much worse than Farmington Hills. I have good luck with Dana, Don, Junior & Joe from the 2 stores in farmington hills but wixom employees hate their life because they work for the Hitler of the supply industry:salute: Well both locations do but its my understanding he frequents wixom more often


----------



## Milwaukee

Thexpressman it was nice to meet you.

Hope it was bad TPS. That phone # is for Superior Turbo in Detroit on Central Ave.


----------



## brookline

Dodgetruckman731;1375010 said:


> There terriable, especially if your just buying something small. I got kinder service when I bought my salter but I still give them a c-.


I called to see if they had any 2yd salt doggs left. They said yes we do but only two and they are going fast. I asked if I could put a deposit down and pick one up in the morning because it was late and I live an hour away. I was told they do not take deposits of any kind and if I show up early the next day I should be fine. After driving an hour to get there I was told someon had placed a deposit on the remaining two and they would be shipped out. I about lost it. Needless to say I ended up getting it after pretty much telling them im not leaving without one of the 2yd spreaders


----------



## P&M Landscaping

brookline;1375069 said:


> I called to see if they had any 2yd salt doggs left. They said yes we do but only two and they are going fast. I asked if I could put a deposit down and pick one up in the morning because it was late and I live an hour away. I was told they do not take deposits of any kind and if I show up early the next day I should be fine. After driving an hour to get there I was told someon had placed a deposit on the remaining two and they would be shipped out. I about lost it. Needless to say I ended up getting it after pretty much telling them im not leaving without one of the 2yd spreaders


Sounds just like my experience with weingartz, its amazing these places still have any business. One company I will say I am thoroughly impressed with is J Thomas, not only did they cut my poly edge the same day, but also stayed later than close until I could make it to pick it up. Now thats service.Thumbs Up


----------



## smoore45

P&M Landscaping;1375083 said:


> Sounds just like my experience with weingartz, its amazing these places still have any business. One company I will say I am thoroughly impressed with is J Thomas, not only did they cut my poly edge the same day, but also stayed later than close until I could make it to pick it up. Now thats service.Thumbs Up


Good to know. I've never been there before for anything.


----------



## Plow man Foster

smoore45;1375142 said:


> Good to know. I've never been there before for anything.


Great price on stakes too! 
Next week is their Customer appreciation week. I got a post card that said stop in for refreshments and snacks. Also 5% off all orders placed in-store.


----------



## Milwaukee

Angelos maybe had good deal on some stuff.

Last winter I went there with friend. To get Western electric pump. I could swear that 40-50's thin guy with glass was EXTREMELY mean. Not ever say Had great day or Hello. Just stared with ugly face. 

I wonder if somebody on here open store and had awesome customer service then those businesses would crash down due customer service issues.


----------



## Red Bull Junkie

Wow! I was wondering if I was the only one who thought that Angelo's employee's were cranky. Glad to hear that others have had the same experience (Wixom). I love the prices but there are alot of times I walk out with a bad taste in my mouth. I have to say however, Dawn has been great to deal with (also Wixom) -I recently spent 12k on a saltdogg and she has been on top of some issues we've had with Buyers.


----------



## tsnap

I went to angelos a couple weeks ago to buy my 1.5 yard salter. They were OK with me. Guy was a little short and not much personality but whatever he don't know me. Been dealing with Farmington location all the rest of winter. Other than getting my acct info transfered to both stores had no issues. Staff in farmington been really great with me. Even had the scale operator laughing his [email protected]@ off when the loader operator spilled a bunch of salt all over my truck and i yelled at him and asked him if he was new....


----------



## Plow man Foster

Gotta a buddy who needs a Tote out in WB.... Hit me up if you have one


----------



## Red Bull Junkie

I've never been to Farmington in person, but I would agree, Farmington has been more responsive and friendly to deal with on the phone. God forbid I call Wixom with a question


----------



## Lightningllc

Never had a problem with wixom other than the brown salt during the salt shortage. Dawn has always been great and most the guys are cool. One thing everyone needs to know is they get a lot of idiots on their phones asking off the wall questions and I would be pissed off if I had to deal with that and Angelo. 

Their prices are very good!!!


----------



## Glockshot73!

tsnap;1375401 said:


> I went to angelos a couple weeks ago to buy my 1.5 yard salter. They were OK with me. Guy was a little short and not much personality but whatever he don't know me. Been dealing with Farmington location all the rest of winter. Other than getting my acct info transfered to both stores had no issues. Staff in farmington been really great with me. Even had the scale operator laughing his [email protected]@ off when the loader operator spilled a bunch of salt all over my truck and i yelled at him and asked him if he was new....


When i bought my 1.5 the salemans was making fun of the guys who load in the yard, telling me the yard guys are never the brightest.



24v6spd;1375015 said:


> Sounds like a great idea. I'd be in for that.


Im in warren, there is a really nice range in Madison Heights, with a indoor rifle and pistol range. Im down for it whenever. I really want to shoot a barrett .50 but i dont think anyone rents them  and i sure as hell dont have $11,000 sitting around to buy a USED one!


----------



## firelwn82

I like J-thomas alot. Angelo's can blow me. Have been there one time and told them to take there parts and shove it up there who ha.... They quoted me one price and told me they had it on the phone. When I drove the hour to pick it up the price was almost double and they didn't have it in Wixom it was in Farmington. They wanted me to pay for it in Wixom but go pick it up in Farmington. By far hands done the WORST company to deal with in my life. I would rather deal with a politician.


----------



## firelwn82

Plow man Foster;1375408 said:


> Gotta a buddy who needs a Tote out in WB.... Hit me up if you have one


I have 3 of them. What size do ou need?


----------



## Red Bull Junkie

Lightningllc;1375421 said:


> Never had a problem with wixom other than the brown salt during the salt shortage. Dawn has always been great and most the guys are cool. One thing everyone needs to know is they get a lot of idiots on their phones asking off the wall questions and I would be pissed off if I had to deal with that and Angelo.
> 
> Their prices are very good!!!


I can understand dealing with idiots all day........They also get really busy at times which probably does not help. Your right though, thier prices are the best around on a lot of products!


----------



## michigancutter

Wow angelos is deffinitly a place to avoid. Personally I don't use the big name suppliers do to the customer service. I like to stick to the mom and pop small companies. Better service and they always go the extra mile to make sure your happy. Don't mind paying alittle more for that. Loyalty is always good too.


----------



## 2FAST4U

Dodgetruckman731;1374993 said:


> Lets get a plowsite shooting range date set up


count me in!!!


----------



## VIPHGM

theres a range right down the street from cannon equipment thats an indoor range and rents guns ill have too look to see what the name is


----------



## alternative

2FAST4U;1375665 said:


> count me in!!!


Me too,,

For us eastsiders...eters on Gratiot is pretty cool.


----------



## RefinedPS

How's the weather looking for the next week? Any chance of snow? I'm supposed to be going to Florida.


----------



## firelwn82

RefinedPS;1375826 said:


> How's the weather looking for the next week? Any chance of snow? I'm supposed to be going to Florida.


Go and have fun. On wednesday or Thurs Express mentioned we had 10 days and then all hell would break loose. Just before X-mas like 80% of every snow season is when we will start pushing this year once again. Enjoy your Florida vaca.


----------



## RefinedPS

Awesome! I'm really looking forward to next week!


----------



## Milwaukee

firelwn82;1375845 said:


> Go and have fun. On wednesday or Thurs Express mentioned we had 10 days and then all hell would break loose. Just before X-mas like 80% of every snow season is when we will start pushing this year once again. Enjoy your Florida vaca.


Make that 9 days now.Thumbs Up


----------



## brookline

Red Bull Junkie;1375459 said:


> I can understand dealing with idiots all day........They also get really busy at times which probably does not help. Your right though, thier prices are the best around on a lot of products!


They do have good prices. But where is J Thomas located? I assumed it was an online store but it sounds like it is somewhat close.


----------



## Plow man Foster

brookline;1375862 said:


> They do have good prices. But where is J Thomas located? I assumed it was an online store but it sounds like it is somewhat close.


www.j-thomas.com

43500 Gen-Mar
Novi, MI 48375

Nice new showroom! Also Orders placed online are on your doorstep the next day For Standard shipping cost.


----------



## Red Bull Junkie

brookline;1375862 said:


> They do have good prices. But where is J Thomas located? I assumed it was an online store but it sounds like it is somewhat close.


I thought they were only online untill I recieved a mailer for customer appreciation week-I think they are located in Novi. Someone correct me if I'm wrong. I have a catalog but I think it is time to check them out in person.


----------



## Plow man Foster

Red Bull Junkie;1375887 said:


> I thought they were only online untill I recieved a mailer for customer appreciation week-I think they are located in Novi. Someone correct me if I'm wrong. I have a catalog but I think it is time to check them out in person.


You're right! 
I got that same card


----------



## Red Bull Junkie

Foster, you beat me to it, now I look like an azz....lol


----------



## firelwn82

brookline;1375862 said:


> They do have good prices. But where is J Thomas located? I assumed it was an online store but it sounds like it is somewhat close.


They use to be on Haggerty near Richardson Rd. in Union lake. I liked that location cause it was way closer and easier to get to than the new Novi location. Now I have everything shipped and like mentioned Its usually 90% of the time at my place the next day. I have never recieved the wrong item either. 5 years of ordering stuff and can say nothing but awesome things about J-Thomas Thumbs Up


----------



## Plow man Foster

Red Bull Junkie;1375893 said:


> Foster, you beat me to it, now I look like an azz....lol


lol We need a like button on here!


----------



## firelwn82

Plow man Foster;1375899 said:


> lol We need a like button on here!


I thought thats what this was??? Thumbs Up lol


----------



## Red Bull Junkie

firelwn82;1375897 said:


> They use to be on Haggerty near Richardson Rd. in Union lake. I liked that location cause it was way closer and easier to get to than the new Novi location. Now I have everything shipped and like mentioned Its usually 90% of the time at my place the next day. I have never recieved the wrong item either. 5 years of ordering stuff and can say nothing but awesome things about J-Thomas Thumbs Up


I' m sold. I need some flood lights for a salter and I'm going to place an order online if I can find some. Thanks for the info. Foster, that is like the atomic bomb of "like" buttons! Thumbs Up


----------



## brookline

Thanks for the info! I will be checking them out for sure.


----------



## PowersTree

I love J Thomas. I get most of my mowing parts there. 

One heads up before you drive an hour there, they don't accept cash. I stopped at the bank and grabbed cash on my way down, figuring that would be easier than a check. I didn't have the checkbook with me either. Sorry, we don't accept cash. It blew my mind. Had to go to the gas station to get a money order.


----------



## Tango

alternative;1375708 said:


> Me too,,
> 
> For us eastsiders...eters on Gratiot is pretty cool.


Yeah but no rifle. Pins on Thursday night is alot of fun.


----------



## Stuffdeer

Tango;1375938 said:


> Yeah but no rifle. Pins on Thursday night is alot of fun.


Hey, what lightbar is that on your new chevy?


----------



## 2FAST4U

Tango;1375938 said:


> Yeah but no rifle. Pins on Thursday night is alot of fun.


Cqt, rifle and shotgun. Pins also on thursday, fast shoot on mondays with holster draw


----------



## delong17

Red Bull Junkie;1375918 said:


> I' m sold. I need some flood lights for a salter and I'm going to place an order online if I can find some. Thanks for the info. Foster, that is like the atomic bomb of "like" buttons! Thumbs Up


If you want a rediculasly bright floodlight order a soundoff flood or spot light, i have four and wouldnt trade them for anything, i habe the rectangular one with 1400 lumens full led, sealed housing and all metal housing with a heavy duty mount. They are pricey, but draw a lot less amps. You can get them on amazon as well.


----------



## Tango

Stuffdeer;1375989 said:


> Hey, what lightbar is that on your new chevy?


Pinnacle Mini Lightbar. Soundoff III



2FAST4U;1375992 said:


> Cqt, rifle and shotgun. Pins also on thursday, fast shoot on mondays with holster draw


Holster draw would be cool.


----------



## VIPHGM

Nordic lights (same light that CAT uses) are the way to go i have (4) of these on one truck two upper and two lower... brightest truck out there... http://www.nordiclights.com/products/halogen/N300TP.html


----------



## firelwn82

Red Bull Junkie;1375918 said:


> I' m sold. I need some flood lights for a salter and I'm going to place an order online if I can find some. Thanks for the info. Foster, that is like the atomic bomb of "like" buttons! Thumbs Up


Check these lights out... I ordered them last tuesday and don't have them yet but there are threads about them. 1350 lumens is way better than the ones at J-thomas.. I have one on my spreader now and its not all that great. 
http://www.ddmtuning.com/products/LED-work-lamp

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=130732&highlight=ddm+tuning


----------



## magnatrac

firelwn82;1376260 said:


> Check these lights out... I ordered them last tuesday and don't have them yet but there are threads about them. 1350 lumens is way better than the ones at J-thomas.. I have one on my spreader now and its not all that great.
> http://www.ddmtuning.com/products/LED-work-lamp
> 
> http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=130732&highlight=ddm+tuning


 LED lights are great but on the back of plow truck they never get warm enough to melt the snow dust off. You have to clean them off all the time when driving on snow covered roads. Just like the way LED traffic lights don't look so good with snow on them !


----------



## alternative

If you want a sweet setup, but costly..check out the advertiser/member BACKUP Buddy.. its a bad azz unit. I have a few of them. Love em, they light up the whole area behind you


----------



## firelwn82

magnatrac;1376339 said:


> LED lights are great but on the back of plow truck they never get warm enough to melt the snow dust off. You have to clean them off all the time when driving on snow covered roads. Just like the way LED traffic lights don't look so good with snow on them !


I dont have much of a problem with the one I have on the spreader now. I put the rainex stuff on them to keep them clean from water or whatever. There pointed down for the most part because there basically there to see the salt spread pattern not for backing up.


----------



## alternative

*sad video for dog lovers*

http://www.godvine.com/19-Year-Old-Therapy-Dog-Gives-Meaning-to-a-Dying-Woman-829.html


----------



## TGS Inc.

*One plow sub needed for Downriver area*

We have a plow route available in the Taylor / Downriver area. If you know of anyone, please PM me...Thanks!


----------



## caitlyncllc

Does anyone use a graduated pricing system (more $ for heavier snowfalls) for residentials if they are only getting pushed/shoveled once per storm? I do on commercials, and I think that it should also be true for resi's. Anybody? Bueller? Bueller?


----------



## firelwn82

alternative;1376831 said:


> http://www.godvine.com/19-Year-Old-Therapy-Dog-Gives-Meaning-to-a-Dying-Woman-829.html


Thanks for sharing this. I'm sobing like a little girl now. What and awesome dog and what a great lady for sharing. :salute:


----------



## firelwn82

caitlyncllc;1376851 said:


> Does anyone use a graduated pricing system (more $ for heavier snowfalls) for residentials if they are only getting pushed/shoveled once per storm? I do on commercials, and I think that it should also be true for resi's. Anybody? Bueller? Bueller?


I push every 5 inches. 2-5 one push 6-10 2 pushes 11+ 3 pushes. I'm there to make money not destroy my equiptment and go broke. I charge everytime I push. Sometimes when we get dumped on I can't get there 2 or 3 times. I charge them according to how many time I'm there.


----------



## Luther

caitlyncllc;1376851 said:


> Does anyone use a graduated pricing system (more $ for heavier snowfalls) for residentials if they are only getting pushed/shoveled once per storm? I do on commercials, and I think that it should also be true for resi's. Anybody? Bueller? Bueller?


We don't. Our residentials are on seasonal agreements.

We do not only plow them once per storm. They are plowed as needed.


----------



## irlandscaper

Ours are identical to Jims (TCLA). We only do resi seasonal, a lot less BS.Thumbs Up


----------



## Lightningllc

I love this weather I'm at kalarhari right now. Love this.


----------



## Plow Dude

Accuweather calling for over 4" on Dec. 20th. It was calling for snow on Christmas Day too as of yesterday, but has since changed. Says its gonna be 40 degress on Christmas.


----------



## Stuffdeer

TCLA;1376858 said:


> We don't. Our residentials are on seasonal agreements.
> 
> We do not only plow them once per storm. They are plowed as needed.


There is a yard sign at the local Meier in red...

Hiring Plow Truck Drivers
Must have own truck
75/he
Call Jim....

Is that you? Haha


----------



## Luther

:laughing::laughing::laughing:

Negative.


----------



## redskinsfan34

Stuffdeer;1377065 said:


> There is a yard sign at the local Meier in red...
> 
> Hiring Plow Truck Drivers
> Must have own truck
> 75/he
> Call Jim....
> 
> Is that you? Haha


Sounds like a pretty sweet deal.............Wait. They mean driving THEIR truck, right?


----------



## Matson Snow

Stuffdeer;1377065 said:


> There is a yard sign at the local Meier in red...
> 
> Hiring Plow Truck Drivers
> Must have own truck
> 75/he
> Call Jim....
> 
> Is that you? Haha


$75 bucks an Hour........What was the Number?????........


----------



## michiganmech

anyone looking to keep up on there trucks or need help with issues pm me or e-mail me. i was a state certified machanic before going into lawn care for a few years. got out of it and have extra time to work on peoples stuff now. good with maintance, tune ups, brakes, suspention, wiring and plows. western and boss. i have messed with salters also. my work hours are 5:30am-2:30pm anytime after that im free to help out. possibility to go back into it if the offer is good.

[email protected]


----------



## snowman6

Plow Dude;1377049 said:


> Accuweather calling for over 4" on Dec. 20th. It was calling for snow on Christmas Day too as of yesterday, but has since changed. Says its gonna be 40 degress on Christmas.


:yow!::yow!::yow!:


----------



## Plow man Foster

Anyone need a FORD Trans Up shifter controller?? Got one Brand new PM Me for more info! 
Shipping available.


----------



## firelwn82

Plow Dude;1377049 said:


> Accuweather calling for over 4" on Dec. 20th. It was calling for snow on Christmas Day too as of yesterday, but has since changed. Says its gonna be 40 degress on Christmas.


HA HA..... They cant even predict the weather 10 minutes ago little own 8 days away..... I wouldn't hold your breath on this forecast.


----------



## procut

Plow Dude;1377049 said:


> Accuweather calling for over 4" on Dec. 20th. It was calling for snow on Christmas Day too as of yesterday, but has since changed. Says its gonna be 40 degress on Christmas.


I noticed that, too. I don't why I even look at AccuWeather anymore, it changes durastically just in 12 hours time.


----------



## Moonlighter

Hey guys I am selling my 16' landscape trailer, dual axle, ramp gate, 2" ball with reverse setting. I will get some pictures taken of it tomorrow. PM me for price if interested.


----------



## 2FAST4U

Moonlighter;1377341 said:


> Hey guys I am selling my 16' landscape trailer, dual axle, ramp gate, 2" ball with reverse setting. I will get some pictures taken of it tomorrow. PM me for price if interested.


Lets see the pics and pm me with the price, might all ready have a buyer!!!

Got this post card in the mail friday for IceMelters there located at 2075 Kenney Warren Mi 48091 phone 855-285-1805 there prices seem good, there out of my way but might be in a good location for some of you guys
$72 per yard (2,160lbs is what they claim) for rock
they have sodium and calcium choride $.15 and $.30 per gallon
treated rock for $95 a yard

just thought I pass this along


----------



## Matson Snow

2FAST4U;1377353 said:


> Lets see the pics and pm me with the price, might all ready have a buyer!!!
> 
> Got this post card in the mail friday for IceMelters there located at 2075 Kenney Warren Mi 48091 phone 855-285-1805 there prices seem good, there out of my way but might be in a good location for some of you guys
> $72 per yard (2,160lbs is what they claim) for rock
> they have sodium and calcium choride $.15 and $.30 per gallon
> treated rock for $95 a yard
> 
> just thought I pass this along


Thats Customers Outdoor Services....Or what ever their Name is Now....


----------



## Plow man Foster

Anyone still doing Cleanups or did you finally just say the he!! with it til spring.


----------



## terrapro

Plow man Foster;1377490 said:


> Anyone still doing Cleanups or did you finally just say the he!! with it til spring.


Unfortunately.


----------



## alternative

Plow man Foster;1377490 said:


> Anyone still doing Cleanups or did you finally just say the he!! with it til spring.


thats what youre suppose to do, but I know this one guy..who is dead set on getting his done. I think he just really likes the challenge of blowing frozen leaves around...:laughing:
MLAS


----------



## brookline

Matson Snow;1377461 said:


> Thats Customers Outdoor Services....Or what ever their Name is Now....


They changed their name? I thought maybe they went out of business


----------



## Superior L & L

I thought they had a place in Milford ? Did they go out of business or just change there name


----------



## Lightningllc

Customers outdoor. Mike McCann is now plowman group


----------



## Matson Snow

"The Snow Plow Group"....I got alot of junk mail from them at the start of the season about work.....


----------



## CSP#1

*Snow Plow Group*

The Snow Plow Group did take the place of Customers Outdoor Services this past summer. They also have a secondary business selling brine, rock salt, and bagged ice melters from their facility in Warren. Prices are very competitive with a convenient location.


----------



## bln

Csp#1. Is this mike. I used to work for you guys when you were customers and u guys treated me great with on time payments. I couldn't say enough good things about you guys. I learned alot in the 2 years I worked for you as a sidewalk foreman. Thank you.


----------



## MikeLawnSnowLLC

alternative;1377509 said:


> thats what youre suppose to do, but I know this one guy..who is dead set on getting his done. I think he just really likes the challenge of blowing frozen leaves around...:laughing:
> MLAS


Yes sean its true we are still working! While the ground is frozen the leaves on top are not. It's cold but the work is their so might as well do it. All my snow equipment is ready to go and most of my accounts get spring and fall cleanups so not doing a fall clean-up only costs me money. Quite a few companies out today as well. Whatever doesn't get done this week that'll be it for us.


----------



## Metro Lawn

2FAST4U;1377353 said:


> Lets see the pics and pm me with the price, might all ready have a buyer!!!
> 
> Got this post card in the mail friday for IceMelters there located at 2075 Kenney Warren Mi 48091 phone 855-285-1805 there prices seem good, there out of my way but might be in a good location for some of you guys
> $72 per yard (2,160lbs is what they claim) for rock
> they have sodium and calcium choride $.15 and $.30 per gallon
> treated rock for $95 a yard
> 
> just thought I pass this along


These guys advertised a few years ago and all that was there was an empty yard. No material at all.


----------



## brookline

Todd, I was just catching up on the sep/oct issue of snow business and noticed your new gig as a spokeman for Fisher XLS plows! Very nice my friend. I would put up a salute if I could do it from my phone on this site.


----------



## saltoftheearth

CSP#1;1377605 said:


> The Snow Plow Group did take the place of Customers Outdoor Services this past summer. They also have a secondary business selling brine, rock salt, and bagged ice melters from their facility in Warren. Prices are very competitive with a convenient location.


These guys are top notch. Good prices and even better people.


----------



## Matson Snow

brookline;1377846 said:


> Todd, I was just catching up on the sep/oct issue of snow business and noticed your new gig as a spokeman for Fisher XLS plows! Very nice my friend. I would put up a salute if I could do it from my phone on this site.


Thanks Joe....Fisher contacted me about a Year ago.......They have been really cool...Lots of free stuff.....

I was hoping it would translate into a Raise.....Boy, was i mistaken.....:laughing::laughing:


----------



## PowersTree

bln;1377623 said:


> Csp#1. Is this mike. I used to work for you guys when you were customers and u guys treated me great with on time payments. I couldn't say enough good things about you guys. I learned alot in the 2 years I worked for you as a sidewalk foreman. Thank you.


If your looking for Mike, that did sidewalks for Customers, I doubt that's him. He's a good friend of mine, and doesn't barely text message, let alone get on the net.


----------



## alternative

CSP#1;1377605 said:


> The Snow Plow Group did take the place of Customers Outdoor Services this past summer. They also have a secondary business selling brine, rock salt, and bagged ice melters from their facility in Warren. Prices are very competitive with a convenient location.


Good to know- whats the exact address? same as its been a couple yrs ?




MikeLawnSnowLLC;1377694 said:


> Yes sean its true we are still working! While the ground is frozen the leaves on top are not. It's cold but the work is *their* so might as well do it. All my snow equipment is ready to go and most of my accounts get spring and fall cleanups so not doing a fall clean-up only costs me money. Quite a few companies out today as well. Whatever doesn't get done this week that'll be it for us.


i here you mike-just skrewin with yu-- ( SP ):laughing:



Metro Lawn;1377764 said:


> These guys advertised a few years ago and all that was there was an empty yard. No material at all.


Thats what i remember as well John...


----------



## Moonlighter

*16' trailer*

Hey guys here is the pic of the trailer, I sent the price via PM to all who were interested.


----------



## Icemelter

Hello Plowsite Members and guests.

There's been a bit of discussion since last night about Customers Outdoor Services and IceMelters. I'd like to take this time to explain a little bit about both.

First--my name is Mitch McCann and I run IceMelters--let me use bullet points for the rest.

* Customers Outdoor Services did change names to Snow Plow Group to better represent our "snow only" company service. And thanks to many of you on Plowsite, you have made our business grow--my brother Mike is the owner of Snow Plow Group.

* IceMelters sprang up 4 years ago because of our commitment to liquid applications. We have been reluctant (bad) advertisers over the past couple years because (we would like to retail salt and brine from our yard)--- but, we have not wanted to "step on" anyone's toes that is already doing so. We have created our own systems and logistics within our organization and would like to share them with others that may have the same commitment we do to liquid application ice management. Just for a frame of reference we applied over 800,000 gallons of brine last season alone--all internal. We do have a fair amount of knowledge as to the benefits and cost savings of liquid applications.

* Regarding our location and yard -- Thursday, December 15th from 2PM-4PM we already are having an open house for our existing partners. We will be discussing new technology we just received, delivery systems and application amounts. If anyone reading this post would like to attend, you are welcome. All that I ask is you visit our website at www.icemelters.biz and RSVP so we get a handle on your attendance. We will have refreshments. 2075 Kenney-Warren, MI 48091--One block north of 10 mile and one block east of Dequindre.

* IceMelters is in business to help others. We are just starting to slowly develop customers and would like to get involved with contractors around our facility. We are open 24 hours when it snows and are doing exactly what you all do when it isn't--fixin' stuff. So we are always around. If you have ever wanted to get into liquid ice management--maybe you have in the past but weren't successful--give me a call directly at 248-866-2890. I'd be happy to try and answer any question you have.

* Our yard is stocked with over 1,000 tons of salt, chloride brines, Magic Salt, (soon-
Beet Heet). We are here to support local contractors.

Thanks for the post--I will become a better Plowsite supporter and responder and answer any questions you have.


----------



## alternative

right on Mitch..i'll stop by the open house. Cost per ton? Rock..


----------



## alternative

Moonlighter;1377973 said:


> Hey guys here is the pic of the trailer, I sent the price via PM to all who were interested.


how much? Pm Me for ph # - i may be interested if price is right.
Call me.


----------



## Moonlighter

alternative;1378017 said:


> how much? Pm Me for ph # - i may be interested if price is right.
> Call me.


PM sent - thank you for your interest guys.


----------



## brookline

Matson Snow;1377937 said:


> Thanks Joe....Fisher contacted me about a Year ago.......They have been really cool...Lots of free stuff.....
> 
> I was hoping it would translate into a Raise.....Boy, was i mistaken.....:laughing::laughing:


I read from a few people that the western wideout has strength problems in the wings. Have you heard of this? The new truck has a western so I was debating on getting one for next year. They seem pretty close structurally speaking


----------



## A&LSiteService

brookline;1378247 said:


> I read from a few people that the western wideout has strength problems in the wings. Have you heard of this? The new truck has a western so I was debating on getting one for next year. They seem pretty close structurally speaking


Joe, I have two wideout's neither of which has had any problems. I hope this helps.


----------



## firelwn82

brookline;1378247 said:


> I read from a few people that the western wideout has strength problems in the wings. Have you heard of this? The new truck has a western so I was debating on getting one for next year. They seem pretty close structurally speaking


There built by the same manufacturer. Douglas Dynamics owns Western fisher and Blizzard. There all the same just diffeent colors..


----------



## Matson Snow

A&LSiteService;1378268 said:


> Joe, I have two wideout's neither of which has had any problems. I hope this helps.


Listen to Andy....... Joe......I can speak for the XLS and have Never had any issues with the Wings...This is season #3......Love The Plow....Not just Because im a Paid Spokesman.....:laughing::laughing:


----------



## 2FAST4U

*Icemelters*

Mitch,
Count three more in for Watsons landscaping see you on thrusday


----------



## TheXpress2002

Hello hello.....

For those that will hear about a mix precip event tonight, it is not true and will not be a concern.

The models have had a couple days and have started to come to an agreement on two things.

First....there is an opportunity for a clipper system that could effect the area Sat night. This is nothing more than a dusting to an inch.

Second.....next Tuesday is sexy. I have been on board with this for 5 days now, and sticking to my guns. A storm track from St Louis to Cleveland. How much snow TBD 

On a side note.....not in total agreement (yet) is another system around the 22nd-24th

AFTER THAT WINTER *WILL* ARRIVE


----------



## Lightningllc

Ryan their is nothing sexy about snow or the color white. Unless a model is wearing a white bikini and is in a pool. Oh ya now white is sexy.


----------



## MikeLawnSnowLLC

Darn I was hoping to get through December with out having to push snow. However, saltings are always welcome!


----------



## bln

Justin I totally agree. Express thank you.


----------



## TheXpress2002

Our prayers have been answered!!!!!!!

Web cams in trucks, roadways.

Real time radar

Road conditions

http://compass.waynecounty.com/


----------



## Lightningllc

Ryan how can they afford this they are broke.


----------



## brookline

Thanks for the info guys. Looks like a wideout is in my future. I do have a question as I am new to having a western, I can't seem to get the chains even on the plow. It is always weight being put on one or the other chain instead of both. Is there an adjustment im missing besides where the chains hook in by the pump? Im used to boss and not having the chainlift so any info would be appreciated


----------



## TheXpress2002

Lightningllc;1378436 said:


> Ryan how can they afford this they are broke.


Ficano has to laundry the money somehow


----------



## axl

brookline;1378438 said:


> Thanks for the info guys. Looks like a wideout is in my future. I do have a question as I am new to having a western, I can't seem to get the chains even on the plow. It is always weight being put on one or the other chain instead of both. Is there an adjustment im missing besides where the chains hook in by the pump? Im used to boss and not having the chainlift so any info would be appreciated


Brookline,

If you want any additional info/experience with the wideout send me a pm, wideouts & power plows are on all my trucks...even got one for the S650 BobcatThumbs Up


----------



## brookline

TheXpress2002;1378430 said:


> Our prayers have been answered!!!!!!!
> 
> Web cams in trucks, roadways.
> 
> Real time radar
> 
> Road conditions
> 
> http://compass.waynecounty.com/


Nice find Ryan! That is pretty nice to have access to. And thank you for the update sir!


----------



## brookline

axl;1378444 said:


> Brookline,
> 
> If you want any additional info/experience with the wideout send me a pm, wideouts & power plows are on all my trucks...even got one for the S650 BobcatThumbs Up


Thanks Ryan, I would love to check one out if we are in the same area sometime. If they are the same as Fishers ii might just hop in Mr. Matsons truck one night while plowing when he's not looking. LOL just kidding Todd


----------



## axl

brookline;1378458 said:


> Thanks Ryan, I would love to check one out if we are in the same area sometime. If they are the same as Fishers ii might just hop in Mr. Matsons truck one night while plowing when he's not looking. LOL just kidding Todd


More than welcome to check them out anytime you want. As far as comparing them to Fishers....w/o getting into all specifics, same idea except XLS is trip edge/Wideout is moldboard trip. There are other small differences but they are minuscule except for color.


----------



## brookline

axl;1378478 said:


> More than welcome to check them out anytime you want. As far as comparing them to Fishers....w/o getting into all specifics, same idea except XLS is trip edge/Wideout is moldboard trip. There are other small differences but they are minuscule except for color.


So could the bending I had heard about come from the moldboard tripping while the wings are angled forward? Or lack of being able to trip whatever the case may be. I saw a post on here somewhere I believe of someone wh had trouble with it bending where the edge is mounted


----------



## axl

Have not had one issue with bent anything. Are the wings susceptible to damage while extended or angled forward? Yes, but they also have some give built into them so as long as you dont bash a wing into a curb at excessive speeds you will be fine. I have hit many things and my plows are fine. You will not go wrong be it western, fisher, blizzard. Make decision based on closest/best dealer support.


----------



## Milwaukee

Lightningllc;1378436 said:


> Ryan how can they afford this they are broke.


It ********. Just saw that new this morning.

That must cost over thousands of dollars. Who want watch salt truck spread salt all day.


----------



## Matson Snow

axl;1378496 said:


> Have not had one issue with bent anything. Are the wings susceptible to damage while extended or angled forward? Yes, but they also have some give built into them so as long as you dont bash a wing into a curb at excessive speeds you will be fine. I have hit many things and my plows are fine. You will not go wrong be it western, fisher, blizzard. Make decision based on closest/best dealer support.


Good advice......Joe..If you were ever to go Fisher Yellow...Which i think is the Best Color...The Best dealer for us Downriver Rats is ABCO in Toledo....The Best Fisher dealer i have Ever dealt with, hands down........:salute:


----------



## Luther

I thought real plows were red.


----------



## Matson Snow

TCLA;1378517 said:


> I thought real plows were red.


You Been Drinking Tonight, Haven't You..........


----------



## Moonlighter

TCLA;1378517 said:


> I thought real plows were red.


I am with ya on this one Red all the way.Thumbs Up


----------



## A&LSiteService

TCLA;1378517 said:


> I thought real plows were red.


That's what I was told growing upThumbs Up
On a serious note, I have had great luck with Knapheide in flint. Dan is a great guy to deal with for Western sales.


----------



## Matson Snow

A&LSiteService;1378524 said:


> That's what I was told growing upThumbs Up
> On a serious note, I have had great luck with Knapheide in flint. Dan is a great guy to deal with for Western sales.


Andy....He is Not talking about Western....He is one of those Boss Snob's......

I have Heard Good Things about Knapheide......:salute:


----------



## Lightningllc

I thought the best plows had a pivot point in the middle. V


----------



## A&LSiteService

Matson Snow;1378533 said:


> Andy....He is Not talking about Western....He is one of those Boss Snob's......
> 
> I have Heard Good Things about Knapheide......:salute:


OOPS...Oh well, that's the beauty of living in this country... We can all have our own opinions and share them openlyussmileyflag


----------



## smoore45

TheXpress2002;1378430 said:


> Our prayers have been answered!!!!!!!
> 
> Web cams in trucks, roadways.
> 
> Real time radar
> 
> Road conditions
> 
> http://compass.waynecounty.com/


Thanks for sharing this. At least the County is spending money on something somewhat useful for its citizens and not just their own salaries! 

Thanks for the weather update too. :salute:


----------



## alternative

TCLA;1378517 said:


> I thought real plows were red.


the BOSS~ the BEST. Thumbs Up


----------



## caitlyncllc

alternative;1378572 said:


> the BOSS~ the BEST. Thumbs Up


I laughed out loud when I read your new tag line.:laughing: Do you sell soup with your grammer lessons?

And Boss fo' sho' is da bestest!!Thumbs Up


----------



## Superior L & L

A&LSiteService;1378524 said:


> That's what I was told growing upThumbs Up
> On a serious note, I have had great luck with Knapheide in flint. Dan is a great guy to deal with for Western sales.


We have bought our last three central hydraulic tailgate systems off Dan. I have shopped the hell out of this purchase and every time they are way cheaper


----------



## Tango

So I have been putting together a play list for my iphone and this plowing season. I found that I have three different playlists, one for early morning starts say not heading out before 5am ish, one for mid day work and then one for working all night until dawn. I have found the last one to contain more Metallica, White Zombie and old school gangster rap than the others. Now for my question, what do you guys listen to for that get you pumped up and stop yawning pick me up?


----------



## Superior L & L

Tango;1378690 said:


> So I have been putting together a play list for my iphone and this plowing season. I found that I have three different playlists, one for early morning starts say not heading out before 5am ish, one for mid day work and then one for working all night until dawn. I have found the last one to contain more Metallica, White Zombie and old school gangster rap than the others. Now for my question, what do you guys listen to for that get you pumped up and stop yawning pick me up?


I must be old because I either have the radio off or something easy listening. I'm on my phone a lot so the volume is typically lower


----------



## MrPike

+1 on Knapheide


----------



## Stuffdeer

Superior L & L;1378692 said:


> I must be old because I either have the radio off or something easy listening. I'm on my phone a lot so the volume is typically lower


My new ford has the sync in it...so it auto turns the music off to answer the phone over the truck radio.


----------



## Tango

Superior L & L;1378692 said:


> I must be old because I either have the radio off or something easy listening. I'm on my phone a lot so the volume is typically lower


I use my headset mostly, I hate they way they look but like having both hands free. I don't have it cranked all the time but when its later and been in the truck for hours on end I have a few songs that get me pumped up. The two litters of Mountain Due need a little music to help them down.


----------



## TGS Inc.

Hey guys I have a 16' Pro Tech that I'm going to sell if you are in the market. I'm also looking to buy 10' skid steer pusher if you have or know of one...Thanks!

Bring on the snow!!


----------



## brookline

Matson Snow;1378514 said:


> Good advice......Joe..If you were ever to go Fisher Yellow...Which i think is the Best Color...The Best dealer for us Downriver Rats is ABCO in Toledo....The Best Fisher dealer i have Ever dealt with, hands down........:salute:


Thanks Todd, I will most likely stick to boss and western so I can keep the old ones as backups. Sorry to hurt your commision there buddy. Lol


----------



## Lightningllc

TGS Inc.;1378709 said:


> Hey guys I have a 16' Pro Tech that I'm going to sell if you are in the market. I'm also looking to buy 10' skid steer pusher if you have or know of one...Thanks!
> 
> Bring on the snow!!


I have a 10' pusher for sale


----------



## Lightningllc

TGS Inc.;1378709 said:


> Hey guys I have a 16' Pro Tech that I'm going to sell if you are in the market. I'm also looking to buy 10' skid steer pusher if you have or know of one...Thanks!
> 
> Bring on the snow!!


$1500 for the box, Just need a new mounting system for what your using.


----------



## Lightningllc

TGS Inc.;1378709 said:


> Hey guys I have a 16' Pro Tech that I'm going to sell if you are in the market. I'm also looking to buy 10' skid steer pusher if you have or know of one...Thanks!
> 
> Bring on the snow!!


Couple of other pics


----------



## alpha01

Nothing like some Dave and chuck the freak during the wee hours till morning rush hour.


----------



## MPM

*western 1000 spreader*

hey guys, just picked up a western 1000 hitch mount spreader from a buddy. the only thing he didnt have it were the stabilizing brackets that go on it. I run a laser cutting/fab shop so I can make whatever I need. Just looking for a pic of them to get an idea of what I have to make, any help would be greatly appreciated


----------



## newhere

alpha01;1378832 said:


> Nothing like some Dave and chuck the freak during the wee hours till morning rush hour.


funniest guys ever. I listen to them all the time.


----------



## A&LSiteService

newhere;1378843 said:


> funniest guys ever. I listen to them all the time.


x2 I listen to them every morningThumbs Up


----------



## terrapro

I am getting out of this pissing match biz as soon as I can. "Hey I can ruin my life faster than yours!"


----------



## Metro Lawn

I missed the red plow butt kissing earlier but I figured I would drop my dime. I own 90% red plows, but I just picked up a new Meyer Super V2 for my truck and I have to say it is built better than any red plow I have seen. The features are excellent and I dig the hands free plowing feature. So I guess I'll be the spoiler with best plows and mowers being yellow!!! Best plow trucks are still red Thumbs Up

Have a good night all.


----------



## eatonpaving

Metro Lawn;1378962 said:


> I missed the red plow butt kissing earlier but I figured I would drop my dime. I own 90% red plows, but I just picked up a new Meyer Super V2 for my truck and I have to say it is built better than any red plow I have seen. The features are excellent and I dig the hands free plowing feature. So I guess I'll be the spoiler with best plows and mowers being yellow!!! Best plow trucks are still red Thumbs Up
> 
> Have a good night all.


i agree...all red plows here to till this year...1 fisher mm2, i think its the best so far...and a new to me hiniker 8'..when the snow gets deep i will know....i only have one red plow left...


----------



## newhere

eaton, you need any other dodge parts? I have two brand new hood hinges you can have for 5 bucks a piece. I paid 80 each a year ago. 

We can strip anything off of it if you need them. trans and transfer case is good. 


i dont want to scrap the truck is a plowsite member can make use of some parts.


----------



## eatonpaving

newhere;1378991 said:


> eaton, you need any other dodge parts? I have two brand new hood hinges you can have for 5 bucks a piece. I paid 80 each a year ago.
> 
> We can strip anything off of it if you need them. trans and transfer case is good.
> 
> i dont want to scrap the truck is a plowsite member can make use of some parts.


yes i could use those rimes and tires you have....if you still have them....and a seat if you have one...1734-674-5822 call me i will be at the shop all day...putting together another plow truck.....


----------



## Lightningllc

In my earlier post I have a push box for sale. I paid $1200 at a auction plus a 15% buyers fee, 6% sales tax and $25 for a rigger to put on my trailer. I'm asking $1500 for it because that's what I have into it.


----------



## Matson Snow

Metro Lawn;1378962 said:


> I missed the red plow butt kissing earlier but I figured I would drop my dime. I own 90% red plows, but I just picked up a new Meyer Super V2 for my truck and *I have to say it is built better than any red plow I have seen*. The features are excellent and I dig the hands free plowing feature. So I guess I'll be the spoiler with best plows and mowers being yellow!!! Best plow trucks are still red Thumbs Up
> 
> Have a good night all.


Better watch what you say.....The Boss guys Might get upset and start Pouting......:laughing:

I do like the Look of the Meyer "V"......


----------



## Superior L & L

Then ask $1800 for it !!!! This is America your entitled to try and make a profit. 

Although I think u got pimped on that pusher. But you really made up for it with that fancy salt truck


----------



## Lightningllc

Salt truck is junk. Can't get it running good at all. New brain, coil packs, oil pan, Trans pan, brake lines, brake pads, rotors, cutting edge, battery, lights, plow lights, hydro pump, exhaust, and it still won't run right.


----------



## eatonpaving

Lightningllc;1379136 said:


> Salt truck is junk. Can't get it running good at all. New brain, coil packs, oil pan, Trans pan, brake lines, brake pads, rotors, cutting edge, battery, lights, plow lights, hydro pump, exhaust, and it still won't run right.


if you can bring it to my shop i will fix the problem


----------



## alternative

caitlyncllc;1378583 said:


> I laughed out loud when I read your new tag line.:laughing: Do you sell soup with your grammer lessons?
> 
> And Boss fo' sho' is da bestest!!Thumbs Up


"No soup for you"


----------



## alternative

Metro Lawn;1378962 said:


> I missed the red plow butt kissing earlier but I figured I would drop my dime. I own 90% red plows, but I just picked up a new Meyer Super V2 for my truck and I have to say it is built better than any red plow I have seen. The features are excellent and I dig the hands free plowing feature. So I guess I'll be the spoiler with best plows and mowers being yellow!!! Best plow trucks are still red Thumbs Up
> 
> Have a good night all.


Those yellows are for homeowners....:laughing:

although a new truck i just picked up has a 'yellow' Meyer poly on it...

BOSS PLOWS...Made in Michigan.


----------



## Superior L & L

Lightningllc;1379136 said:


> Salt truck is junk. Can't get it running good at all. New brain, coil packs, oil pan, Trans pan, brake lines, brake pads, rotors, cutting edge, battery, lights, plow lights, hydro pump, exhaust, and it still won't run right.


Wow, I'm sorry !!! That's one of the problems with salt trucks, they just rust away. Plus I personally try to drive everything year round so it's not sitting rusting.


----------



## Green Glacier

TGS Inc.;1378709 said:


> Hey guys I have a 16' Pro Tech that I'm going to sell if you are in the market. I'm also looking to buy 10' skid steer pusher if you have or know of one...Thanks!
> 
> Bring on the snow!!


How much for the 16' pro tech

Also looking for A couple of 12'


----------



## redskinsfan34

Metro Lawn;1378962 said:


> I missed the red plow butt kissing earlier but I figured I would drop my dime. I own 90% red plows, but I just picked up a new Meyer Super V2 for my truck and I have to say it is built better than any red plow I have seen. The features are excellent and I dig the hands free plowing feature. So I guess I'll be the spoiler with best plows and mowers being yellow!!! Best plow trucks are still red Thumbs Up
> 
> Have a good night all.


I don't want to start a holy war here, but you've got to be kidding about the yellow mowers, right? Next thing you'll be extolling the virtues of kohler engines!!!


----------



## alternative

redskinsfan34;1379153 said:


> I don't want to start a holy war here, but you've got to be kidding about the yellow mowers, right? Next thing you'll be extolling the virtues of kohler engines!!!


"like button" Thumbs Up

On another note--- any of the Chevy guys use these? input? Thanks,,
http://www.jegs.com/p/Skyjacker/Skyjacker-Forged-Torsion-Keys/1087684/10002/-1


----------



## PowersTree

Quick question. 

What do you guys do about blow out calls after you know its frozen??

I usually go do them anyways, to drain the pipe leading outside, but 9 times out of 10, you know there is freeze damage to the outside copper, at a minimum. 

Reason I ask, is I'm going out to a call now, told him what I just told you guys, he said text him an estimate to repair it if it needs it.


----------



## PowersTree

alternative;1379155 said:


> On another note--- any of the Chevy guys use these? input? Thanks,,
> http://www.jegs.com/p/Skyjacker/Skyjacker-Forged-Torsion-Keys/1087684/10002/-1


Waste of money. You can crank your bars as tight as you'll need without the keys. If you want an upgrade, go the Timbren route.


----------



## Superior L & L

PowersTree;1379292 said:


> Quick question.
> 
> What do you guys do about blow out calls after you know its frozen??
> 
> I usually go do them anyways, to drain the pipe leading outside, but 9 times out of 10, you know there is freeze damage to the outside copper, at a minimum.
> 
> Reason I ask, is I'm going out to a call now, told him what I just told you guys, he said text him an estimate to repair it if it needs it.


This time of year the price starts at $100 for a blow out plus t&m on repairs. It may not have copper damage yet but for sure a poppet & bonnet kit


----------



## IC-Smoke

Dont they sell those yellow plows at Lowes?


----------



## Stuffdeer

Seriously guys? Most of them aren't bad! And normally the people who have something against them are seriously misinformed.

Like I said, most are good...but every color, race, and religion of people are going to have the ass holes. 

They are great people to work for, pay well, quick, and complain a whole lot less then a lot of my other customers.

Its absolutely ****** that Lowes pulled those ads. The show may not of had the most action, but they are people too. They deserve respect just as others do.


----------



## Lightningllc

How about that snow storm coming???  /


----------



## 2FAST4U

Lightningllc;1379528 said:


> How about that snow storm coming???  /


Ive been draging out my christmas shopping and wraping just so I have something to do everyday, some snow would be nice!!!

How about that truckcraft salter lightning, what was it that you wanted to tell me about it?


----------



## Matson Snow

Lightningllc;1379528 said:


> How about that snow storm coming???  /


*SnowMegeddon 2011 is Coming......Take Cover........*


----------



## alternative

PowersTree;1379300 said:


> Waste of money. You can crank your bars as tight as you'll need without the keys. If you want an upgrade, go the Timbren route.


i kinda disagree..as i only got about an inch by cranking up torsion bars and the timbrens only support a load, they dont lift at all...I have them on my other trucks. I can get 3" with these keys from what i am told. I think im gonna try it. $200 test..why not


----------



## Lightningllc

Cranking torsion bars to max is not a good idea. You will ruin your ball joints and put wear on your half shafts. You can turn them 4 full turns but don't crank them.


----------



## Moonlighter

are temps going to stay up all night? Or is it going to be a long night.


----------



## Stuffdeer

Temps will stay in the 40's tonight.


----------



## terrapro

Low of 44-45deg, I don't think you have anything to worry about.


----------



## Moonlighter

Thanks guys one less thing to worry about tonight.


----------



## PowersTree

Superior L & L;1379364 said:


> This time of year the price starts at $100 for a blow out plus t&m on repairs. It may not have copper damage yet but for sure a poppet & bonnet kit


Thanks. I was only $25 off ;(

It was split in 4 spots. ill take pics later. I cut the whole BF assy off the house. Soldereded a cap on the outlet, and a boiler on the copper just before the mainline poly. Hit it with air and the manifold shattered. (40psi cause I was afraid of it)

Anyone wanna talk blowout prices via pm??? I think I'm about right during the "season"


----------



## PowersTree

On my 98 K2500. When I got it, I thought the tbar bolts were gonna fall out. 

I turned then 3/4 of the way in, and gained 2.5 inches. I measured both frame rails, to ensure it was level. Sent it to the alignment shop. Tire wear was normal, but I did always wear balljoints out, but what Chevy doesn't. 

Turning the bolts in stock form, won't throw your CV angles to steep. With the keys, you can push them further, but you will start pushing it on the CV angles.


----------



## alternative

PowersTree;1379760 said:


> On my 98 K2500. When I got it, I thought the tbar bolts were gonna fall out.
> 
> I turned then 3/4 of the way in, and gained 2.5 inches. I measured both frame rails, to ensure it was level. Sent it to the alignment shop. Tire wear was normal, but I did always wear balljoints out, but what Chevy doesn't.
> 
> Turning the bolts in stock form, won't throw your CV angles to steep. With the keys, you can push them further, but you will start pushing it on the CV angles.


Well, this is what im using..
http://www.readylift.com/c-37-chevy-silverado-15002500hd-2000-2010-2wd-4wd-8-lug-25.aspx

Also anyone know a good (economical) truck painter.?


----------



## bln

Alternative, you talking graphix or a flat out paint job. I highley recommend auto excellence in wixom, mi. His adress is 48875 west rd. He paints, details and does minor and major repairs. I take everthing to him. Tell him brad sent you. His# is 248 410 1067.


----------



## brookline

Moonlighter;1379607 said:


> are temps going to stay up all night? Or is it going to be a long night.


I think tomorrow night maybe a worry if everything doesn't dry up in time


----------



## tsnap

Any word from express on this weekend or next week. I see they are shoing chance of snow sat night and tues night.


----------



## snowman6

tsnap;1379854 said:


> Any word from express on this weekend or next week. I see they are shoing chance of snow sat night and tues night.


He said something about Tuesday and again maybe something foe the 22nd through the 24th. He has not said anything about Saturday yet.:waving:


----------



## brookline

snowman6;1379869 said:


> He said something about Tuesday and again maybe something foe the 22nd through the 24th. He has not said anything about Saturday yet.:waving:


I believe he said a possible salt event saturday


----------



## snowman6

brookline;1379893 said:


> I believe he said a possible salt event saturday


Hopefully. I seen a article on Facebook today that said we will be lucky if we get 2 pushes in December and that we would only get about 3 or 4 for all of Jan.:realmad:


----------



## TheXpress2002

snowman6;1379915 said:


> Hopefully. I seen a article on Facebook today that said we will be lucky if we get 2 pushes in December and that we would only get about 3 or 4 for all of Jan.:realmad:


Can you forward the link so I can beat up on the post.......lol


----------



## Lightningllc

Didn't I hear like 10 Inches on Christmas eve


----------



## snowman6

Lightningllc;1379964 said:


> Didn't I hear like 10 Inches on Christmas eve


:laughing: That would be great. No snow at all and then just a real all hell has broke loose,schools closed and state of emergency storm:laughing:


----------



## TheXpress2002

Lightningllc;1379964 said:


> Didn't I hear like 10 Inches on Christmas eve


Send me that link also, so I can beat that one up while I am at it.........oh *hit I posted that didnt I

....dont joke about it though. Some outling models have that. <10% chance


----------



## VIPHGM

alpha01;1378832 said:


> Nothing like some Dave and chuck the freak during the wee hours till morning rush hour.


Indeed by far the best morning show to listen too,,,, never a dull moment


----------



## Lightningllc

TheXpress2002;1379978 said:


> Send me that link also, so I can beat that one up while I am at it.........oh *hit I posted that didnt I
> 
> ....dont joke about it though. Some outling models have that. <10% chance


Ryan I was kidding.


----------



## brookline

I'm hoping to be able to take the family to Kalihari (spelling?) Between Christmas and New Years but I have to see the long term Express weather report first. Lol


----------



## brookline

So has anyone ever had to deal with a storm on Christmas day? Just curious of strategies to try to get employees as much family time as possible.


----------



## TheXpress2002

Lightningllc;1379984 said:


> Ryan I was kidding.


I was full of scarcasm in my original statement....lol.....second statement has some truth to it. System on the maps for the 23rd-25th all hinging on the 20th-21st system.


----------



## Lightningllc

Ya Christmas snow storms suck!!! Work mornings and nights let them have the day time off.


----------



## Stuffdeer

Lightningllc;1380004 said:


> Ya Christmas snow storms suck!!! Work mornings and nights let them have the day time off.


It sucks in terms of family...but I love the open lots!


----------



## Moonlighter

brookline;1379999 said:


> So has anyone ever had to deal with a storm on Christmas day? Just curious of strategies to try to get employees as much family time as possible.


When I was doing residentials we would hit the people having parties or company first, then those who wanted the day time free we let them go home with the trucks for some family time and dinner, while the rest of us cleared the closed businesses and then went back to the resi routes. Sometimes you get lucky and get done by like 9am Christmas and your good. All depends on the timing of the snow.


----------



## brookline

Lightningllc;1380004 said:


> Ya Christmas snow storms suck!!! Work mornings and nights let them have the day time off.


That's what I was thinking. Have them concentrate on residentials and anything open in the morning and closed businesses in the evening.


----------



## Lightningllc

I was just thinking. What if all this rain was snow. Holy **** we would be busy!!!!!!)


----------



## TheXpress2002

Lightningllc;1380052 said:


> I was just thinking. What if all this rain was snow. Holy **** we would be busy!!!!!!)


Mark your calendar 50-54 days from now


----------



## Lightningllc

It will be like last year. February is nuts.


----------



## terrapro

TheXpress2002;1380058 said:


> Mark your calendar 50-54 days from now


I don't like working 72+hrs straight, please tell me that is not what you are thinking.


----------



## eatonpaving

TheXpress2002;1380058 said:


> Mark your calendar 50-54 days from now


is it the big one ?????


----------



## TheXpress2002

terrapro;1380090 said:


> I don't like working 72+hrs straight, please tell me that is not what you are thinking.





eatonpaving;1380091 said:


> is it the big one ?????


These same systems were here 50-54 days ago. If you go back through weather data, they are there. Lets see where we are the last week of January and all of February when temps are 10 degrees colder.


----------



## terrapro

TheXpress2002;1380106 said:


> These same systems were here 50-54 days ago. If you go back through weather data, they are there. Lets see where we are the last week of January and all of February when temps are 10 degrees colder.


Ill take note. Thank you.


----------



## eatonpaving

TheXpress2002;1380106 said:


> These same systems were here 50-54 days ago. If you go back through weather data, they are there. Lets see where we are the last week of January and all of February when temps are 10 degrees colder.


 i just looked at the almanac and its showing 2 storms at the end of January.....not to say their right but they hit the rain and warm temps on the head.....


----------



## Plow Dude

brookline;1379999 said:


> So has anyone ever had to deal with a storm on Christmas day? Just curious of strategies to try to get employees as much family time as possible.


When I first got into plowing I had to plow on Christmas day two years in a row. I was totally pissed off. I think I would still be upset but it is what it is. All my employees are ready to work so I don't think it will be an issue.


----------



## 2FAST4U

Rain, rain go away, snow can come anyday!!!!

Anyone else headed over to that open house Icemelters is having today?


----------



## Luther

brookline;1379999 said:


> So has anyone ever had to deal with a storm on Christmas day? Just curious of strategies to try to get employees as much family time as possible.


If the scenario is accumulating snow Christmas eve throughout Christmas day this is my strategy Joe.

Obviously anything related to residential work (subdivision road plowing, driveways, condos, apartments, churches, etc...) must be completed. Airports and other open facilities cannot be ignored either. Most commercial and industrial facilities will be closed (except for any security access that must be maintained). This will lighten your load given you have a healthy mix of clients to service.

If you're a sub of mine, and "open" sites of this nature are on your docket.....you can't be absent, as they must be done.

As far as our employees go, I'll go out of my way to pole all involved with these responsibilities to get an understanding and find out if you either want Christmas eve off, or the first portion of Christmas day off. If push comes to shove you can have one of them off.....but not both.

The guys or gals that don't have kids or family plans don't care as they just want to work anyways (for the most part). I'll check with other employees who's work doesn't involve any "open" sites to see if they are totally available to cover any shortage I may have elsewhere.


----------



## Matson Snow

....Hmmmm....So, am i working or Not????....payup...Just spent another $130 on a Cutting edge that will be here Tuesday.....


----------



## TGS Inc.

*Powerwasher??*

Wanted to pick everyones brain about what (if any) type of powerwasher you use. I had a gas pwered water cannon with heat that worked for many years but has since died and now must be replaced. I hate the gas engine idea...Its a pain. Not sure if I need heat or not...Thoughts? I have alot of power (220 right on up to 440?)

It will be used primarily to clean large salt trucks.

Thanks for your input!


----------



## Moonlighter

A little off today's topic but everything is drying out nicely, pavers, sidewalks and drive are dry.


----------



## Stuffdeer

Moonlighter;1380696 said:


> A little off today's topic but everything is drying out nicely, pavers, sidewalks and drive are dry.


Same here...we have a nice breeze/wind here in Wyandotte. Actually super comfortable out. Finishing up plow stakes...haha


----------



## Plow man Foster

Moonlighter;1380696 said:


> A little off today's topic but everything is drying out nicely, pavers, sidewalks and drive are dry.


My grass isnt! 
I have 3 inches of standing water where my sump comes out! 
Neighbor jus Ran over my yard for the 3rd time this week... Rutts 1-2ft deep! :realmad:


----------



## Luther

TGS Inc.;1380685 said:


> Wanted to pick everyones brain about what (if any) type of powerwasher you use. I had a gas pwered water cannon with heat that worked for many years but has since died and now must be replaced. I hate the gas engine idea...Its a pain. Not sure if I need heat or not...Thoughts? I have alot of power (220 right on up to 440?)
> 
> It will be used primarily to clean large salt trucks.
> 
> Thanks for your input!


We use a hotsy Wayne. They're very HD and worth the money. It gets used often..



Matson Snow;1380683 said:


> ....Hmmmm....So, am i working or Not????....payup...Just spent another $130 on a Cutting edge that will be here Tuesday.....


You'd probably thank me if I made you work through Christmas, right? :laughing:


----------



## Matson Snow

TCLA;1380731 said:


> We use a hotsy Wayne. They're very HD and worth the money. It gets used often..
> 
> You'd probably thank me if I made you work through Christmas, right? :laughing:


Might even be a Case Of Bud in it for you..............


----------



## Lightningllc

Now that's motivation case of beer where do I sign up.


----------



## Matson Snow

Lightningllc;1380843 said:


> Now that's motivation case of beer where do I sign up.


Bored waiting for Snow..........Thumbs Up


----------



## Red Bull Junkie

I'm getting way 2 much sleep.....I hope January is a Mother F'er


----------



## snowman6

TCLA;1380620 said:


> If the scenario is accumulating snow Christmas eve throughout Christmas day this is my strategy Joe.
> 
> Obviously anything related to residential work (subdivision road plowing, driveways, condos, apartments, churches, etc...) must be completed. Airports and other open facilities cannot be ignored either. Most commercial and industrial facilities will be closed (except for any security access that must be maintained). This will lighten your load given you have a healthy mix of clients to service.
> 
> If you're a sub of mine, and "open" sites of this nature are on your docket.....you can't be absent, as they must be done.
> 
> As far as our employees go, I'll go out of my way to pole all involved with these responsibilities to get an understanding and find out if you either want Christmas eve off, or the first portion of Christmas day off. If push comes to shove you can have one of them off.....but not both.
> 
> The guys or gals that don't have kids or family plans don't care as they just want to work anyways (for the most part). I'll check with other employees who's work doesn't involve any "open" sites to see if they are totally available to cover any shortage I may have elsewhere.


Sign me up. I have a family but in order to keep the wife and kids happy I always need more payup :waving:


----------



## Lightningllc

I have a question What does everyone use for their condo's?? 

I have been using trucks and backdragging some sites or sites get a tractor with back blades and push boxes.

I have one site that I had last year and we did with trucks and it was a mess well this year I put a skidsteer there with a 10' pusher and I just wonder how these drives are gonna turn out?? Thinking of making a old plow hookup for a skidsteer to have down pressure to scrap driveways and box the rest.

Anyone have ideas??

Also thinking of a back blade for 2 of the trucks that plow the other condo sites.


----------



## brookline

TCLA;1380620 said:


> If the scenario is accumulating snow Christmas eve throughout Christmas day this is my strategy Joe.
> 
> Obviously anything related to residential work (subdivision road plowing, driveways, condos, apartments, churches, etc...) must be completed. Airports and other open facilities cannot be ignored either. Most commercial and industrial facilities will be closed (except for any security access that must be maintained). This will lighten your load given you have a healthy mix of clients to service.
> 
> If you're a sub of mine, and "open" sites of this nature are on your docket.....you can't be absent, as they must be done.
> 
> As far as our employees go, I'll go out of my way to pole all involved with these responsibilities to get an understanding and find out if you either want Christmas eve off, or the first portion of Christmas day off. If push comes to shove you can have one of them off.....but not both.
> 
> The guys or gals that don't have kids or family plans don't care as they just want to work anyways (for the most part). I'll check with other employees who's work doesn't involve any "open" sites to see if they are totally available to cover any shortage I may have elsewhere.


Thanks for the input Jim. Don't get me wrong, I will do whatever is necessary. Just more of a trying to get the employees some family time in. I know they want as many hours as possible so the break between opens and closed sites will be the way to go for them.


----------



## firelwn82

Lightningllc;1381113 said:


> I have a question What does everyone use for their condo's??
> 
> I have been using trucks and backdragging some sites or sites get a tractor with back blades and push boxes.
> 
> I have one site that I had last year and we did with trucks and it was a mess well this year I put a skidsteer there with a 10' pusher and I just wonder how these drives are gonna turn out?? Thinking of making a old plow hookup for a skidsteer to have down pressure to scrap driveways and box the rest.
> 
> Anyone have ideas??
> 
> Also thinking of a back blade for 2 of the trucks that plow the other condo sites.


I would say either back blade the drives with the plow or use back blades would be the ideal thing. The skid steer is an ok idea for the roadway but if thats all you have at the site the operator will be shoveling 90% of each drive so he can push it out. My ideal setup would be pull plows also known as back blades and front plows on pick ups. Quickley push the streets drag the drives into the stretts and pile it all. Salt and done!


----------



## magnatrac

Lightningllc;1381113 said:


> I have a question What does everyone use for their condo's??
> 
> I have been using trucks and backdragging some sites or sites get a tractor with back blades and push boxes.
> 
> I have one site that I had last year and we did with trucks and it was a mess well this year I put a skidsteer there with a 10' pusher and I just wonder how these drives are gonna turn out?? Thinking of making a old plow hookup for a skidsteer to have down pressure to scrap driveways and box the rest.
> 
> Anyone have ideas??
> 
> Also thinking of a back blade for 2 of the trucks that plow the other condo sites.


 If you can get a blade to drag the drives with a skid then clean it up with the box you'll make good time. We never had a condo site big enough to leave my skid at but I know it would have worked circles around my truck even with the blizzard plows. If you had a box with the drag on top it would be lightning fast , no pun intended !!!

,shaun


----------



## newhere

i have the perfect condo drive way rig, 4720 deere with a hydro trans and a 8.5' rear box with poly edges and a 8.5 straight on the front.

i dont think any one could clear drives faster then that tractor except maybe a tractor with a blower.


----------



## cuttingedge13

Lightningllc;1381113 said:


> I have a question What does everyone use for their condo's??
> 
> Anyone have ideas??


Our condos require us to snow blow the drives. They pay extremely well and you never have to pay for putting a plow through a garage door. First we V blade the streets then snow blow the driveways. We have about 100 of these units to take care of this year. 4 guys in a truck with 6 snow blowers.


----------



## Lightningllc

newhere;1381201 said:


> i have the perfect condo drive way rig, 4720 deere with a hydro trans and a 8.5' rear box with poly edges and a 8.5 straight on the front.
> 
> i dont think any one could clear drives faster then that tractor except maybe a tractor with a blower.


Weird So do I except i have a 8' pusher on front.


----------



## Superior L & L

There is a larger operation around us that pritty much does only condo's. They run all 2500 Chevys with boss v's and back blades on all trucks


----------



## newhere

Lightningllc;1381223 said:


> Weird So do I except i have a 8' pusher on front.


is it a newer one with the ehydro trans ? thats what makes those tractors so fast. And the cabin accommodations are rather nice


----------



## Lightningllc

newhere;1381248 said:


> is it a newer one with the ehydro trans ? thats what makes those tractors so fast. And the cabin accommodations are rather nice


I bought a 2009 4520, Love it!!!!


----------



## Lightningllc

If anyone knows of someone with a 8' skidsteer plow let me know!! I prefer the bobcat plow, skidsteer solutions or cat kind, But i'm not picky.


----------



## newhere

did you put ag tires on it or turfs?

I had ag r1's on mine and it didnt have piss for traction. Then i had the dealer swap them out for the turf tires and the machine is insane now. Once in awhile in the heavy wet stuff they will spin, im going to have the tires filled with rim guard for the weight and i think it will be unstoppable then. 


did you get the front mount 3pt to hook the box up or did you fab something? 
why arnt you using it on the drives?


----------



## Allor Outdoor

We run a Bobcat 9ft V-blade at a condo site. It works GREAT! The plow is a beast, great at back dragging because of down pressure, and great at clearing big mounds of snow after the drives have been cleared. 

The only downfall, and I am sure this is an issue with most machines, is that it can't throw a big wind-row....but that from the speed of the machine, not the plow.


----------



## Lightningllc

newhere;1381267 said:


> did you put ag tires on it or turfs?
> 
> I had ag r1's on mine and it didnt have piss for traction. Then i had the dealer swap them out for the turf tires and the machine is insane now. Once in awhile in the heavy wet stuff they will spin, im going to have the tires filled with rim guard for the weight and i think it will be unstoppable then.
> 
> did you get the front mount 3pt to hook the box up or did you fab something?
> why arnt you using it on the drives?


Running ag tires, Weighed them their great, 3 point a 9' blade made into a box with rubber cutting edge and rubber on sides, Put a box on the front with the skidsteer attachment plate on the loader attachment.

Their has been some icy events that it sucked but it has paid for it self over and over, I use it for cutting I pull a 16' batwing finish mower with it for school systems and have the backhoe for it, The backhoe is better than my mini excavator sometimes!!!

I need ag tires for the summer, We use it with a grapple bucket and forks for jobs that skidsteers cant get to, tractors are very useful doing everything!!!! sometimes better than a skid or loader!


----------



## grassmaster06

There is a guy over here in wyandotte that has a 8' bobcat brand plow for sale .I can get his # for you in the am if your interested lightning


----------



## Lightningllc

Yes very much so.


----------



## snow plowman

NWS Grand Rapids, MI
Point Forecast: Spring Lake MI
43.08°N 86.19°W (Elev. 600 ft) Mobile Weather Information | En Español
Last Update: 10:03 pm EST Dec 15, 2011
Forecast Valid: 11pm EST Dec 15, 2011-6pm EST Dec 22, 2011 



Overnight


Chance
Snow
Lo 31 °F Friday


Partly
Sunny
Hi 35 °F Friday
Night

Snow
Likely
Lo 31 °F Saturday


Snow
Likely
Hi 34 °F Saturday
Night

Chance
Snow
Lo 30 °F Sunday


Mostly
Sunny
Hi 40 °F Sunday
Night

Partly
Cloudy
Lo 34 °F Monday


Chance
Rain/Snow
Hi 40 °F Monday
Night

Chance
Rain/Snow
Lo 31 °F 


Hazardous weather condition(s):


Wind Advisory
Hazardous Weather Outlook


Overnight: Scattered snow showers. Mostly cloudy, with a low around 31. Blustery, with a northwest wind between 17 and 23 mph, with gusts as high as 33 mph. Chance of precipitation is 30%.

Friday: Partly sunny, with a high near 35. North northwest wind between 7 and 13 mph. 

Friday Night: Snow showers likely, mainly after 1am. Mostly cloudy, with a steady temperature around 31. Northwest wind between 7 and 10 mph. Chance of precipitation is 60%. New snow accumulation of less than 1 inch possible. 

Saturday: Snow showers likely, mainly before 1pm. Mostly cloudy, with a high near 34. West northwest wind between 8 and 11 mph. Chance of precipitation is 60%. New snow accumulation of less than 1 inch possible. 

Saturday Night: A 30 percent chance of snow showers. Mostly cloudy, with a low around 30. West northwest wind between 9 and 11 mph. 

Sunday: Mostly sunny, with a high near 40. 

Sunday Night: Partly cloudy, with a low around 34. 

Monday: A chance of rain and snow. Mostly cloudy, with a high near 40. 

Monday Night: A chance of rain and snow. Mostly cloudy, with a low around 31. 

Tuesday: A chance of rain and snow. Partly sunny, with a high near 37. 

Tuesday Night: A slight chance of rain and snow. Mostly cloudy, with a low around 31. 

Wednesday: A slight chance of snow. Partly sunny, with a high near 38. 

Wednesday Night: Mostly cloudy, with a low around 31. 

Thursday: A slight chance of snow. Mostly cloudy, with a high near 39. 


view Yesterday's Weather

Muskegon County Airport
Lat: 43.18 Lon: -86.27 Elev: 625
Last Update on Dec 15, 9:55 pm EST


Light Snow

34 °F
(1 °C) Humidity: 52 % 
Wind Speed: NW 20 G 32 MPH 
Barometer: 30.04" (1017.6 mb) 
Dewpoint: 18 °F (-8 °C) 
Wind Chill: 23 °F (-5 °C) 
Visibility: 9.00 mi. 
More Local Wx: 3 Day History: 






Click Map for Forecast Disclaimer 
Map data ©2011 Google - Terms of UseMapSatellite
Show labelsTerrain

Lat/Lon: 43.08°N 86.19°W Elevation:600 ft


----------



## terrapro

Anyone have a good line on paddles and belts for the toro 620. I have about a dozen sitting in storage I need to get rid of and wouldn't mind getting them up to full speed. I am thinking I will just give them away to families in need and sell a few off for $100 per to help with repair costs.


----------



## caitlyncllc

Any chance that we are gonna salt in the am? My wife drove thru a snow/rain storm from great lakes mall to grange hall and 75. Is it gonna get cold enough to freeze if we do get some precip here? I'm thinkin no.


----------



## Superior L & L

Along i69 corridor the roads where snowed over about 11:00pm. I'll be out at 3:00 checking


----------



## PowersTree

My deck is frozen here in northern Clarkston. The rain, mixed with wind has it a sheet of ice.


----------



## Moonlighter

The roads and sidewalks dried up well in Pontiac no puddles even in the holes in the drive. PowersTree how are the streets looking in Clarkston?


----------



## PowersTree

Once I actually walked outside, its pretty dry, just the deck. 

There are a few puddles, so if you have zero tolerance, you may wanna check em.


----------



## Moonlighter

Thank you very much I appreciate the info.


----------



## Lightningllc

Weatherman ryan what's this I hear about Saturday night 1" and Tuesday 4". Say it is so


----------



## irlandscaper

http://detroit.craigslist.org/mcb/bfs/2750680797.html This is actually mine. Built it for a PITA site and just never used it. I thought it would great for condos, I dont do any though.


----------



## Lightningllc

irlandscaper;1381589 said:


> http://detroit.craigslist.org/mcb/bfs/2750680797.html This is actually mine. Built it for a PITA site and just never used it. I thought it would great for condos, I dont do any though.


I emailed you last night


----------



## TheXpress2002

Lightningllc;1381586 said:


> Weatherman ryan what's this I hear about Saturday night 1" and Tuesday 4". Say it is so


Further update later.....

Saturday night clipper is showing a nice ratio snow.1-3 inches of snow possible.

Monday night-Tuesday-Tuesday night is snow, changing to a mix/rain, back to snow (currently) The models have been GOD AWFUL


----------



## irlandscaper

You still coming this weekend?


----------



## redskinsfan34

NOAA is calling for 1 to 2" Saturday night. I sure would like to get at least one push in for December! Tuesday right now looks like more rain than snow. I'll stay tuned for the express update.


----------



## MikeLawnSnowLLC

I have about 25 (1) gallon containers of coleman fuel I want to get rid of. I know alot of you guys are hunters so thought maybe someone could use it. Somebody told me they go for like 8 bucks a gallon i'll sell em for 4 a gallon pm me let me if your interested.


----------



## Lightningllc

Just bought a 10' Kage plow. Dude bad ass!!!!!!! All push boxes are gone!!! Going kage


----------



## 2FAST4U

Lightningllc;1381765 said:


> Just bought a 10' Kage plow. Dude bad ass!!!!!!! All push boxes are gone!!! Going kage


We need snow soon or were all going to spend all of our money before the winters over LOL
Pictures!!!!

Now go buy a Cat 297C skid steer and let me know how it works with that kage, just in the very early stages of looking at that set up probably still at least a year from buying. Anyone ever plow with a skid that had tracks? From what i've read so far the cat tracks are great in the snow any other skid you need to put polar treads on them...


----------



## Lightningllc

Tracked skid steers suck in the snow


----------



## 2FAST4U

Lightningllc;1381777 said:


> Tracked skid steers suck in the snow


Thats what I hear, but in the summer months when it would be getting most of its work I would want tracks so I dont tear up lawns. We've always rented track skids for our work and I really like the way the perform.


----------



## Milwaukee

2FAST4U;1381774 said:


> We need snow soon or were all going to spend all of our money before the winters over LOL
> Pictures!!!!
> 
> Now go buy a Cat 297C skid steer and let me know how it works with that kage, just in the very early stages of looking at that set up probably still at least a year from buying. Anyone ever plow with a skid that had tracks? From what i've read so far the cat tracks are great in the snow any other skid you need to put polar treads on them...


Last year we use Cat 277 with 10' pusher. It push snow no problem. But if pavement is cover in ice you out lucky. Must roll back about 50 feet and go forward while it still had traction to push snow further. Far best than Bobcat 733.


----------



## axl

Lightningllc;1381777 said:


> Tracked skid steers suck in the snow


This is not ENTIRELY true. If you research this issue you will find that many guys are very happy with the performance of their tracked machines in the snow, some more so than their wheeled machines, but they are the guys running CAT/ASV tracks opposed to the Bobcat style tracks with very wide lugs. As with anything it all comes down to traction and being able to put the power to the ground effectively.

Look at this thread... http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=110744&highlight=caterpillar+plow


----------



## caitlyncllc

I got a call today from a woman who got my name from the SnowCare for Troops program. She told me her husband is in the guards and left for Texas on Dec. 4th. He will ship off to Kuwait soon. I thanked her for what he does, and the sacrifices that she makes, and I told her that I would be sure that her drive would be clear so she can take their daughter to the bus stop in the morning. She was crying by the time we got off the phone - I'm sure it was because of the emotions she is feeling due to the unknown future and the pain of her husband being gone. I can't imagine that families loneliness and heartache...and he shipped out right before Christmas, too. 
What a terrific blessing it is for me to serve this family, even in such a seemingly small way. If you have not signed up to be a volunteer with SnowCare for Troops I would recommend it. It is opportunities like this that make being a small business owner so rewarding. 
I'm gonna go hug my wife and kids.
ussmileyflag:salute:ussmileyflag


----------



## Moonlighter

caitlyncllc;1381929 said:


> I got a call today from a woman who got my name from the SnowCare for Troops program. She told me her husband is in the guards and left for Texas on Dec. 4th. He will ship off to Kuwait soon. I thanked her for what he does, and the sacrifices that she makes, and I told her that I would be sure that her drive would be clear so she can take their daughter to the bus stop in the morning. She was crying by the time we got off the phone - I'm sure it was because of the emotions she is feeling due to the unknown future and the pain of her husband being gone. I can't imagine that families loneliness and heartache...and he shipped out right before Christmas, too.
> What a terrific blessing it is for me to serve this family, even in such a seemingly small way. If you have not signed up to be a volunteer with SnowCare for Troops I would recommend it. It is opportunities like this that make being a small business owner so rewarding.
> I'm gonna go hug my wife and kids.
> ussmileyflag:salute:ussmileyflag


That's sad about being deployed so close to Christmas, but great to hear they are getting your help.:salute


----------



## 2FAST4U

Yea thats I've read the cat/asv track is pretty good in snow. Thanks for all the info guys any more info....


----------



## GimmeSnow!!

2fast, you aren't kidding about spending all of our money, just bought a new truck plow and salt spreader and my sales guy has another excellent deal on a truck. I want to take him up on it but we need some damn snow!!


----------



## esshakim

If anyone is interested on a 8ft pusher box I have one for sale pm for details. It's in great conditions I don't have to sell this but if the offers are right I will .. hopefully we get this 1-3" tomorrow


----------



## michigancutter

U think will get that 1-3? Weather channel says just a dusting. Only time will tell.


----------



## MikeLawnSnowLLC

I'll be happy with a salting!


----------



## Stuffdeer

MikeLawnSnowLLC;1382210 said:


> I'll be happy with a salting!


I completely agree!!


----------



## cuttingedge13

Stuffdeer;1382238 said:


> I completely agree!!


I'm cool if we never plow this year!


----------



## Stuffdeer

cuttingedge13;1382245 said:


> I'm cool if we never plow this year!


I completely agree with that too!!! Lol


----------



## cgrappler135

cuttingedge13;1382245 said:


> I'm cool if we never plow this year!


Saltings are the easy money, love it!


----------



## cuttingedge13

cgrappler135;1382263 said:


> Saltings are the easy money, love it!


I've got that radio sitting on the shelf at the shop. Price has gone up to case of bud light!


----------



## Lightningllc

Snow tonight I heard. Tomorrow 1-2 inches. Anyone confirm???


----------



## eatonpaving

Lightningllc;1382410 said:


> Snow tonight I heard. Tomorrow 1-2 inches. Anyone confirm???


nothing tonight..i heard up to an inch tomorrow...


----------



## Moonlighter

eatonpaving;1382412 said:


> nothing tonight..i heard up to an inch tomorrow...


x2 clear and cold tonight, tomorrow between 6-12pm perfect timing.


----------



## Stuffdeer

Moonlighter;1382422 said:


> x2 clear and cold tonight, tomorrow between 6-12pm perfect timing.


I don't mind plowing if it ends then...if it ends after 4...salting only please. And I do want fries with that.


----------



## Moonlighter

LOL Did you get your free fries today?


----------



## ACutAbovemi

Lightningllc;1381777 said:


> Tracked skid steers suck in the snow


Man that Kage is such a beast. I have watch a few demo vids there super state of the art! Nice buy!


----------



## alternative

firelwn82;1381152 said:


> I would say either back blade the drives with the plow or use back blades would be the ideal thing. The skid steer is an ok idea for the roadway but if thats all you have at the site the operator will be shoveling 90% of each drive so he can push it out. My ideal setup would be pull plows also known as back blades and front plows on pick ups. Quickley push the streets drag the drives into the stretts and pile it all. Salt and done!


agree...best set up for condos w/tight drives



irlandscaper;1381589 said:


> http://detroit.craigslist.org/mcb/bfs/2750680797.html This is actually mine. Built it for a PITA site and just never used it. I thought it would great for condos, I dont do any though.


Check your PM/emails..



michigancutter;1382192 said:


> U think will get that 1-3? Weather channel says just a dusting. Only time will tell.


Exactly-a dusting , just enough to salt- pefect
from noaa---Chance of precipitation is 80%. New snow accumulation of less than a half inch possible



Moonlighter;1382449 said:


> LOL Did you get your free fries today?


Yes i did...They are good too. Better than the other ones they use to make.
i dont eat there at all, but saw Free fries, so i pulled in and got my daughter a happymeal and a Free fry payup


----------



## Lightningllc

Light dusting in south Lyon. I mean light.


----------



## Stuffdeer

Super light dusting in Wyandotte!


----------



## Luther

Getting covered in AA with a light dusting....


----------



## Matson Snow

TCLA;1382668 said:


> Getting covered in AA with a light dusting....


Huh!!!...Do you have a Bag of salt?????.....:laughing:

Light Coverage Downriver.....Real Light....Thumbs Up


----------



## TGS Inc.

Real light off and on showers in Dearborn...Drove through a few lots. Worst case is about 20-30% patchy snow coverage.


----------



## Luther

Matson Snow;1382691 said:


> Huh!!!...Do you have a Bag of salt?????.....:laughing:
> 
> Light Coverage Downriver.....Real Light....Thumbs Up


I can't carry enough for what I'm looking at.

You'll be rolling soon me thinks.


----------



## 24v6spd

cuttingedge13;1382245 said:


> I'm cool if we never plow this year!


Same here January 1,2012 is not that far away.


----------



## TheXpress2002

Light dusting has already melted here in Canton.


The system tonight is the one to follow.

Models are still all over the place for next week. Hang tight.


----------



## eatonpaving

*timbrens.........*

is their a local place to buy timbrens or just online only.....


----------



## Luther

TheXpress2002;1382737 said:


> Light dusting has already melted here in Canton.
> 
> The system tonight is the one to follow.
> 
> Models are still all over the place for next week. Hang tight.


Same with AA. The earlier stuff that was sticking is melting off.


----------



## grassmaster06

eatonpaving;1382741 said:


> is their a local place to buy timbrens or just online only.....


Eaton spring in detroit is wher I got mine ,they are on mich ave / trumble area


----------



## M & D LAWN

There's also Harolds Frame shop on 8 mile and Beech Daly for the timbrens.


----------



## axl

Second Harolds Frame Shop,(novi & redford) call first make sure they have application for your vehicle. Dont play around with the 3/4 ton app, get the 1 TON or preferably the SEVERE SERVICE timbrens for your vehicle. 

I think Michigan Truck sells them too


----------



## cgrappler135

M & D LAWN;1382767 said:


> There's also Harolds Frame shop on 8 mile and Beech Daly for the timbrens.


Wouldnt recommend this place. High prices and also dont do the work in a timely manner. Took 3 weeks to do my plow wiring and they unhooked my spreaeader from the fuse panel to hook the plow wiring to, and never hooked spreader back up! Just my 2 cents!


----------



## cgrappler135

cuttingedge13;1382301 said:


> I've got that radio sitting on the shelf at the shop. Price has gone up to case of bud light!


Let me know when your gonna be up there and i'll get right on it. Thanks!


----------



## bln

I can't stand harold's frame shop. I ordered a plow on oct. 1st and it didn't get installed till january 6, they had nothing but excuses. They wouldn't work with me at all. I tried getting timbrens for alf price but all they guy did was laugh and offer me 20.00 off. This was the novi location.


----------



## axl

I agree Harolds is a bunch of IDIOTS I would never get any work done there but if you need timbrens over the counter they have them.


----------



## Moonlighter

Some good news my Daughter just graduated with college honors from OU, with her third degree. I am a proud papa today!!!


----------



## bln

Congrats moonllighter


----------



## Moonlighter

Thank you, time for sleep yeah! Looks like a salting for tonight.


----------



## snowman6

Hazardous weather outlook
national weather service detroit/pontiac mi
407 am est sat dec 17 2011

miz047>049-053>055-060>063-068>070-075-076-082-083-180915-
midland-bay-huron-saginaw-tuscola-sanilac-shiawassee-genesee-lapeer-
st. Clair-livingston-oakland-macomb-washtenaw-wayne-lenawee-monroe-
407 am est sat dec 17 2011

this hazardous weather outlook is for portions of southeast
michigan.

.day one...today and tonight

snowfall accumulations around an inch with a few localized areas
up to two inches are possible today and tonight. A series of upper
level low pressure systems will result in occasional snow showers
today and tonight.


----------



## BossPlow2010

Okay people, you don't need to copy and paste what NOAA says or w/e your weather source is. We all have access to those sites. It's late fall/ winter, it snows!
You don't need to make a big fricken deal about it.


----------



## blizzman

hey guys comming from houghton mi U.P


----------



## Lightningllc

What's gonna happen. Wet pavement turn to ice or will ground temps melt it off.


----------



## Plow man Foster

BossPlow2010;1382894 said:


> Okay people, you don't need to copy and paste what NOAA says or w/e your weather source is. We all have access to those sites. It's late fall/ winter, it snows!
> You don't need to make a big fricken deal about it.


:laughing: :salute:
Thumbs up to that! 
We're in Michigan Not Arizona!


----------



## Lightningllc

BossPlow2010;1382894 said:


> Okay people, you don't need to copy and paste what NOAA says or w/e your weather source is. We all have access to those sites. It's late fall/ winter, it snows!
> You don't need to make a big fricken deal about it.


People are trying to help.


----------



## MikeLawnSnowLLC

grassmaster06;1382764 said:


> Eaton spring in detroit is wher I got mine ,they are on mich ave / trumble area


Santoro Automotive Detroit


----------



## snowman6

BossPlow2010;1382894 said:


> Okay people, you don't need to copy and paste what NOAA says or w/e your weather source is. We all have access to those sites. It's late fall/ winter, it snows!
> You don't need to make a big fricken deal about it.


I was not trying to make a big deal about anything. I was looking on NOAA and just figured I would save anyone in my area the time of having to look.


----------



## Milwaukee

RE: Snow Plow Business - $125000 (Metro detroit)

http://detroit.craigslist.org/mcb/bfs/2757785101.html


----------



## Lightningllc

Milwaukee;1382960 said:


> RE: Snow Plow Business - $125000 (Metro detroit)
> 
> http://detroit.craigslist.org/mcb/bfs/2757785101.html


Very very very true. So now show that to the cut throats and they will stop. Lmao.


----------



## Luther

Lightningllc;1382934 said:


> People are trying to help.


For sure.

Thanks for your contribution snowman6. Anything positive is good.


----------



## TheXpress2002

Repost:

http://compass.waynecounty.com/

Live truck cams, and road cams, with street level radar.


----------



## PowersTree

I personally check here for weather first.......and the local happenings. 

I always check what Ryan as to say, and only really use the other sites for radar, or if Ryan hasn't posted in a few days.


----------



## 24v6spd

Recieved this e-mail the other day. Thought that those who service these areas might be interested.

http://www.groupon.com/deals/ag-mai...a029765fc25369508ca27287998e041f0517f1995d225


----------



## Lightningllc

24v6spd;1382981 said:


> Recieved this e-mail the other day. Thought that those who service these areas might be interested.
> 
> http://www.groupon.com/deals/ag-mai...a029765fc25369508ca27287998e041f0517f1995d225


If your into residential this could really be good


----------



## 24v6spd

Lightningllc;1382984 said:


> If your into residential this could really be good[/Q
> Their price seems awfully cheap, $11.93 per event if we get all 15.


----------



## Lightningllc

But if you get $50 a push with 50% off. Or a $100 push with 50% off. Lol


----------



## Tango

PowersTree;1382975 said:


> I personally check here for weather first.......and the local happenings.
> 
> I always check what Ryan as to say, and only really use the other sites for radar, or if Ryan hasn't posted in a few days.


Same here
9 10


----------



## TGS Inc.

TheXpress2002;1382973 said:


> Repost:
> 
> http://compass.waynecounty.com/
> 
> Live truck cams, and road cams, with street level radar.


That is very sweet!! Great field information for sure! Any way to know how old the video is? I know it is supposed to be live but thinking there has to be some form of a delay...?


----------



## P&M Landscaping

Looks like we wont get to do much tonight or next week anymore :crying: Winter can come anytime now, sick of rain!!:realmad:


----------



## eatonpaving

P&M Landscaping;1383066 said:


> Looks like we wont get to do much tonight or next week anymore :crying: Winter can come anytime now, sick of rain!!:realmad:


will have to salt tonight......


----------



## MikeLawnSnowLLC

Hopefully express can chime in with a weather update....


----------



## Stuffdeer

eatonpaving;1383069 said:


> will have to salt tonight......


I would love only a salting...


----------



## caitlyncllc

I can find live traffic cameras for oakland and wayne counties, but none for Livingston or Genessee. Anybody have a link to any? Thanks


----------



## MikeLawnSnowLLC

Nothing in the shores


----------



## TheXpress2002

TGS Inc.;1383050 said:


> That is very sweet!! Great field information for sure! Any way to know how old the video is? I know it is supposed to be live but thinking there has to be some form of a delay...?


Some trucks are about a 5 min delay. Soon all will be real time. They had 3 trucks earlier in real time.


----------



## Moonlighter

light snow showers starting to coating everything here in Pontiac.


----------



## P&M Landscaping

TheXpress2002;1383174 said:


> Some trucks are about a 5 min delay. Soon all will be real time. They had 3 trucks earlier in real time.


Ryan do ya got any updates for us?!


----------



## fiascoinc

*Saltdog for sale*

Buyers salt dog spreader two years old used very little for small private lot complee ready to go hitch mount allways stored inside located in troy mi $850.00 248-200 9044


----------



## alternative

eatonpaving;1382741 said:


> is their a local place to buy timbrens or just online only.....


Randy, what model truck do you need them for? i have a couple sets that i dont use.



fiascoinc;1383196 said:


> Buyers salt dog spreader two years old used very little for small private lot complee ready to go hitch mount allways stored inside located in troy mi $850.00 248-200 9044


What are these new? how much weight does it hold?


----------



## Metro Lawn

Finished the latest spray rig today. Ready to go except sign maker forgot to make a large (METRO) for the front.


----------



## Plow man Foster

Metro Lawn;1383227 said:


> Finished the latest spray rig today. Ready to go except sign maker forgot to make a large (METRO) for the front.


Where's The sprayer? Thumbs Up
Nice truck though Pics of the actual sprayer wouldnt be bad


----------



## Moonlighter

John it's it's White LOL, nice rig.


----------



## Metro Lawn

Plow man Foster;1383236 said:


> Where's The sprayer? Thumbs Up
> Nice truck though Pics of the actual sprayer wouldnt be bad


Sprayer is just a basic tote style with 2 pumps. I added a second tote for 550 gallon capacity and a 300' electric hose reel.


----------



## blizzman

Snow covered, and high winds. Looks like white gold to me lol


----------



## Metro Lawn

Moonlighter;1383237 said:


> John it's it's White LOL, nice rig.


I'll get it painted in the spring......


----------



## newhere

looks like Delong found a renter for his truck!!


----------



## Plow man Foster

I like that setup Metro!
Nice 450 back there too! haha! Knew it would work out!


----------



## Metro Lawn

Plow man Foster;1383264 said:


> I like that setup Metro!
> Nice 450 back there too! haha! Knew it would work out!


I leased Jason's truck as strictly a back up unit and got a real good price on it since it won't be used unless I lose one of my trucks during a storm. I figure it is worth it for the peace of mind.


----------



## 2FAST4U

blizzman;1383258 said:


> Snow covered, and high winds. Looks like white gold to me lol


were at in DA U.P. are ya?

Just got back from a christmas party, every were from Yale to Chesterfield had snow falling. Truck says 28* and my concrete drive reads 41.2* but the snows sticking to it...real big flakes too, might get a salt out of this one.


----------



## Metro Lawn

I wanted to post a pic of my new Meyer V. Meyer really did a nice job with the new line of plows. This shows the bracing ect that they are using. Looks pretty good to me and much better than the meyer plows of the past. These also have a 5 year warranty,


----------



## terrapro

It's coming down again pretty good here in Howell. The center lane is white again and temp is sitting right at 29-30deg. This looks like it could be it though. Looking forward to getting a good Sunday run to help work the bugs out. Now I am just twittling my thumbs anxiously waiting for my supplier to open.


----------



## Moonlighter

Looks like they built them alot stronger John, looks good. Keep us posted on how it holds up this season. Is the lift stand factory? That one on your truck?


----------



## Moonlighter

terrapro;1383277 said:


> It's coming down again pretty good here in Howell. The center lane is white again and temp is sitting right at 29-30deg. This looks like it could be it though. Looking forward to getting a good Sunday run to help work the bugs out. Now I am just twittling my thumbs anxiously waiting for my supplier to open.


Same here Cole, can't wait to get a run in, I am hoping for few to no bugs.


----------



## Metro Lawn

Moonlighter;1383285 said:


> Looks like they built them alot stronger John, looks good. Keep us posted on how it holds up this season. Is the lift stand factory? That one on your truck?


Yes, it is factory.


----------



## alternative

Not much in SCS---but snowing good at Hall/Rmeo Plk


----------



## eatonpaving

alternative;1383219 said:


> Randy, what model truck do you need them for? i have a couple sets that i dont use.
> 
> What are these new? how much weight does it hold?


1999 dodge ram.............


----------



## Lightningllc

Can someone be stupid enough to believe that lights on a house melt snow on a driveway, just got a call from
A guy that said so. What a idiot. Duh the garage is warm and radiates heat from the door and melts snow and the asphalt is warmer from the house anybody knows that!!


----------



## terrapro

Moonlighter;1383286 said:


> Same here Cole, can't wait to get a run in, I am hoping for few to no bugs.


I think I am already about 7 salt runs in for the season but still need to do some fine tuning. My vibrator for my tailgate wasn't working good enough(looking for a new one) this morning and ended up putting more than I wanted to through a walk behind spreader...my fault though because I didnt want to bring the dump with liquid rig out...I probably needed the excersise wesport

Sorry 7 salt runs...


----------



## Moonlighter

Tonight will be the first run of the year on the properties I picked up this week, fingers are crossed. 
Is the vibrator not big enough or just older and running on empty, we all need a bit of exercise lol I know I can use some.


----------



## Plow man Foster

terrapro;1383324 said:


> I think I am already about 7 salt runs in for the season but still need to do some fine tuning. My vibrator for my tailgate wasn't working good enough(looking for a new one) this morning and ended up putting more than I wanted to through a walk behind spreader...my fault though because I didnt want to bring the dump with liquid rig out...I probably needed the excersise wesport
> 
> Sorry 7 salt runs...


Pretty sure by last year this time we Had a Push behind us and just as many if not more saltings as this yr! Crazy!


----------



## terrapro

I have 1 plow on the 30th of Nov and a cleanup plow on the 2nd of Dec and 7 saltruns which include the plow visits.

I have even had to do half my resi by request on that heavy snow on the 30th.


----------



## snow_man_48045

Metro Lawn;1383275 said:


> I wanted to post a pic of my new Meyer V. Meyer really did a nice job with the new line of plows. This shows the bracing ect that they are using. Looks pretty good to me and much better than the meyer plows of the past. These also have a 5 year warranty,


They are a nice plow John. Meyer rep showed up at the Erie GTG 2 yrs ago before they went into full production. They have spent a ton in new designs and are all still made in Clevleand, Ohio...


----------



## Moonlighter

Can't load up till midnight, I got to work on my own salt bin for next year.


----------



## Plow man Foster

Moonlighter;1383373 said:


> Can't load up till midnight, I got to work on my own salt bin for next year.


I assume you go to M-Tech.
Gotta plan a head!


----------



## Moonlighter

Breens and yes I will be planning farther ahead for the next salting, hopefully I can get the portable garage up next week.


----------



## Metro Lawn

snow_man_48045;1383361 said:


> They are a nice plow John. Meyer rep showed up at the Erie GTG 2 yrs ago before they went into full production. They have spent a ton in new designs and are all still made in Clevleand, Ohio...


Yeah, I am pretty happy with it. Haven't plowed with it yet, but I know I am gonna like the auto-plow feature. That is gonna safe so much time and extra effort. If only it would drive itself too...rofl


----------



## TheXpress2002

Hang tight....one more round tonight.


----------



## Moonlighter

I thought I saw something dipping down on the radar


----------



## terrapro

TheXpress2002;1383392 said:


> Hang tight....one more round tonight.


Ready to go! Thanks Ryan.


----------



## hosejockey4506

terrapro;1383355 said:


> I have 1 plow on the 30th of Nov and a cleanup plow on the 2nd of Dec and 7 saltruns which include the plow visits.
> 
> I have even had to do half my resi by request on that heavy snow on the 30th.


where is all this snow you are salting i service the same area and we have plowed/salted on the 30th and just 2 salts since then.


----------



## delong17

Metro Lawn;1383267 said:


> I leased Jason's truck as strictly a back up unit and got a real good price on it since it won't be used unless I lose one of my trucks during a storm. I figure it is worth it for the peace of mind.


Thanks for everything man and hope you have a break down so you can put her to work for me! jkjk

Looks good in there with that new spray rig and the meyer v plow. I would love to hear reviews on that in action


----------



## brookline

TheXpress2002;1383392 said:


> Hang tight....one more round tonight.


Is this all Lake Effect that keeps popping up seemingly out of nowhere?


----------



## snowman6

TheXpress2002;1383392 said:


> Hang tight....one more round tonight.


Meaning enough to possibly scrape? Or just salt?


----------



## Stuffdeer

snowman6;1383455 said:


> Meaning enough to possibly scrape? Or just salt?


I'm assuming salt.


----------



## Allor Outdoor

I would assume salt also.....I haven't seen anything close to 1 inch, looks to all be just a dusting


----------



## ACutAbovemi

County salt trucks on the highway at crooks and m59 . Light dusting


----------



## Lightningllc

In Howell it's raining out


----------



## brookline

Anyone out checking? Im heading to Trenton now to check if anything is in need of spot salting. Riverview looks dry though.


----------



## GimmeSnow!!

Was in waterford/pontiac at 11:30, couldn't justify salting our lots there, debating on going back there now. Put a little bit of salt down at an apartment complex in clarkston. Salting in ortonville for sure.


----------



## Allor Outdoor

Just got finished with our salt route....I don't think I have ever seen salt work so fast!

Very light salt app was melting everything instantly!


----------



## Moonlighter

I just got in from salting, salt was working very quick tonight. Electric spreader passed it's first test and all went perfect. I Love Salting - i will never go back to plowing only lol.


----------



## Lightningllc

Very fine drizzle out. Salted streets and parking lots. Sidewalks weren't bad.


----------



## TGS Inc.

Salted some areas in Wayne County...Patchy freezing areas. Mostly in Dearborn, downriver areas...


----------



## esshakim

4am here is southfield and does not seem like we are gonna get a salt in tonight..


----------



## brookline

Trenton and Southgate looked good. Derborn Heights about Cherry Hill and south along telegraph nothing to worry about except the rare patches of puddles. Going to bed good luck to any out there salting.


----------



## Glockshot73!

GimmeSnow!!;1383531 said:


> Was in waterford/pontiac at 11:30, couldn't justify salting our lots there, debating on going back there now. Put a little bit of salt down at an apartment complex in clarkston. Salting in ortonville for sure.


The last band that moved through dropped enough to cover everything and with the little melt from during the day underneath was slick, this was eastsideish , from hall road down to ten mile, btw 75 & gratiot. sure it did in other areas too. Accidents are starting to pop up out there.

Chris


----------



## 2FAST4U

On the way home, everything got salt. Monday/tuesday looks like rain again. Any hope of more snow before new years Ryan?


----------



## GimmeSnow!!

Dodgetruckman731;1383548 said:


> The last band that moved through dropped enough to cover everything and with the little melt from during the day underneath was slick, this was eastsideish , from hall road down to ten mile, btw 75 & gratiot. sure it did in other areas too. Accidents are starting to pop up out there.
> 
> Chris


Thanks Chris, I was running out the door when you were sending that, a buddy called and let me know. Good thing today is sunday, I would have been way late.


----------



## magnatrac

GimmeSnow!!;1383531 said:


> Was in waterford/pontiac at 11:30, couldn't justify salting our lots there, debating on going back there now. Put a little bit of salt down at an apartment complex in clarkston. Salting in ortonville for sure.


 I salted 2 in ortonville the others were just half wet, kind of weird. So are you out of the ortonville area or just have a job here?

, shaun


----------



## Lightningllc

It's gonna be one of those days 3 hours of sleep. Nice salt run last night


----------



## 2FAST4U

Lightningllc;1383679 said:


> It's gonna be one of those days 3 hours of sleep. Nice salt run last night


Yup havent has to much sleep either, late night out on the town friday and then a salt run last night. Nice day to just lay around and watch the lions today!!!

On another note I was looking at the logs from last december and I had a push on the 12th/13th which was that slush mess we had that froze and then snowed 4" on top, and then just salt runs on the 16th, 20th, and 29th so I guess were not that far behind this year.


----------



## alpha01

Looking for a couple chords of firewood. Any suggestions?


----------



## Tscape

alpha01;1383741 said:


> Looking for a couple chords of firewood. Any suggestions?


Oak is nice, ash is too. But the best is hickory.


----------



## firelwn82

alpha01;1383741 said:


> Looking for a couple chords of firewood. Any suggestions?


Um the fire wood store...??? :salute:


----------



## terrapro

hosejockey4506;1383407 said:


> where is all this snow you are salting i service the same area and we have plowed/salted on the 30th and just 2 salts since then.


What is "the same area" becuase so far this year just a few miles had made a huge difference. Or maybe my account tolerances are different than yours. I have one that I have only salted 2 times because they aren't open on the weekends or it is suppose to melt by 10am.


----------



## Metro Lawn

alpha01;1383741 said:


> Looking for a couple chords of firewood. Any suggestions?


We have firewood at the Bunert yard. $60 for a pickup bed full (just over a face cord)


----------



## alpha01

Where is the bunert yard. I would like to come by this week and grab a load


----------



## snow_man_48045

firelwn82;1383789 said:


> Um the fire wood store...??? :salute:


If your looking for 100% Oak.. 31 Mile Road 1/2 mile East of Romeo Plank. House is half mile down on right had side when headed east. Not sure on any phone # someone was always home when we went. They have wooden signs that say Fire Wood Oak For 
sale up on Eddison poles at Romeo plk and 31..


----------



## Glockshot73!

I bought a bundle of recycled wood from the mills, i believe its slat wood? One bundle is about 2-2.5 cords, all hardwoods, you can usually get a bundle for anywhere from 20-40 bucks. Drawback is you have to cut it yourself.

Chris


----------



## procut

Dodgetruckman731;1383991 said:


> I bought a bundle of recycled wood from the mills, i believe its slat wood? One bundle is about 2-2.5 cords, all hardwoods, you can usually get a bundle for anywhere from 20-40 bucks. Drawback is you have to cut it yourself.
> 
> Chris


I've heard of guys doing this. Even if you have to cut it yourself, $20-$40 is still a pretty good deal for that amount.


----------



## Metro Lawn

alpha01;1383971 said:


> Where is the bunert yard. I would like to come by this week and grab a load


25115 Bunert Rd. Warren, MI 48089


----------



## hosejockey4506

terrapro;1383806 said:


> What is "the same area" becuase so far this year just a few miles had made a huge difference. Or maybe my account tolerances are different than yours. I have one that I have only salted 2 times because they aren't open on the weekends or it is suppose to melt by 10am.


i have stuff from whitemore lk rd and 23 all the way north to flint.


----------



## firelwn82

Dodgetruckman731;1383991 said:


> I bought a bundle of recycled wood from the mills, i believe its slat wood? One bundle is about 2-2.5 cords, all hardwoods, you can usually get a bundle for anywhere from 20-40 bucks. Drawback is you have to cut it yourself.
> 
> Chris


Where are these mills at? How long are the loads? That is one hell of a deal. Hell I would cut that stuff all day long for 20-40 bucks... Turn around and sell it too....


----------



## Glockshot73!

I actually bought it from Prime Landscape Supply in Sterling heights btw 16 and 17 mile on Mound. Its $45 from them and they are about ten feet long. I know they get it deliverd 22 or so bundles at a time, so i never even bother to check with the mills, im sure if you need alot that would be the way to go.


----------



## Stuffdeer

Dodgetruckman731;1384516 said:


> I actually bought it from Prime Landscape Supply in Sterling heights btw 16 and 17 mile on Mound. Its $45 from them and they are about ten feet long. I know they get it deliverd 22 or so bundles at a time, so i never even bother to check with the mills, im sure if you need alot that would be the way to go.


Would a load fit in the bed of an pickup with an 8ft bed and the tailgate down?


----------



## terrapro

Stuffdeer;1384679 said:



> Would a load fit in the bed of an pickup with an 8ft bed and the tailgate down?


A face cord should be an 8ft bed load.


----------



## grassmaster06

I need some wood too ,buying cords of wood get expensive after a while .I was looking for some decent falling trees and cut them up but haven't had a chance yet ,also I'm looking for a small tow behind chipper and log splitter if anyone has something let me know


----------



## Stuffdeer

terrapro;1384688 said:


> A face cord should be an 8ft bed load.


I know the face cord would fit...the load dodgetruckman is talking about seems larger...I think he said 10ft


----------



## GimmeSnow!!

Shaun, I live at oakwood and Baldwin, so I guess im at the northeast corner of ortonville. My shop is in waterford. We work all over the place


----------



## michigancutter

Heard we might have some snow Saturday Sunday.
Express can u confirm on this. Figures its the holiday weekend


----------



## michigancutter

Looking for a small tailgate spreader 4 sale. Just need the spreader have hook ups already. Let me know.


----------



## TheXpress2002

michigancutter;1384766 said:


> Heard we might have some snow Saturday Sunday.
> Express can u confirm on this. Figures its the holiday weekend


I am not going to touch this with a 10 foot plow. Sick and tired of seeing these systems set up 7-10 days out with awesome dynamics to literally falling apart and dropping off the maps.

It sucks it is the holiday weekend but it may need to be "left open"


----------



## TheXpress2002

Hey plowman how does the 00z compare to the 18z. Would love to hear what your thoughts are.


----------



## TheXpress2002

No, I know what they look like. I know what they have looked like all season. It sucks, it really does. This year so far has been the worst to forecast. 6 hours between runs makes anyone who can read these look like idiots.

Yes a system has been on the maps. It has been a coastal system for the past couple days, previous to that it was "out to sea" With the NAO trending toward neutral and some blocking building over Greenland this will allow a system to phase west of the Apps with around .42 inches of QPF with a minimal of 10 to 1 ratio snows puts 4 inches of snow down to brighten everyone xmas, or in our case piss off our families.

With this only just confirming my thoughts the past 12 hours, I am not jumping up and down for a miserable weekend.

Is that what you wanted?


----------



## Milwaukee

Happy Birthday Stuffdeer Congratulation on 21th. Thumbs Up


----------



## 24v6spd

Stuffdeer;1384679 said:


> Would a load fit in the bed of an pickup with an 8ft bed and the tailgate down?


 A full cord is 4'X 4' X8' a face cord of 16" logs (1/3 cord) or 24" logs (1/2 cord) will fit in a pickup..


----------



## Luther

2 face cord can fit in the bed of a pick truck.


----------



## alternative

Metro Lawn;1383389 said:


> Yeah, I am pretty happy with it. Haven't plowed with it yet, but I know I am gonna like the auto-plow feature. That is gonna* safe *so much time and extra effort. If only it would drive itself too...rofl


What kind of safe" does the plow come with? does it lock the time away? :laughing:.... and whats the auto plow option all about?



grassmaster06;1384706 said:


> I need some wood too ,buying cords of wood get expensive after a while .I was looking for some decent falling trees and cut them up but haven't had a chance yet ,also I'm looking for a small tow behind chipper and log splitter if anyone has something let me know


I may have 6 Ash trees that im cutting down at my dads house- no way am i gonna use all of it= let me know if you want some. Maybe next warm day we'll be cutting them.


----------



## michigancutter

TheXpress2002;1384804 said:


> I am not going to touch this with a 10 foot plow. Sick and tired of seeing these systems set up 7-10 days out with awesome dynamics to literally falling apart and dropping off the maps.
> 
> It sucks it is the holiday weekend but it may need to be "left open"


Thank u sir. I hope it doesn't snow. Toooo much family stuff going on this weekend. Hold off till Monday would be great.


----------



## redskinsfan34

TCLA;1384907 said:


> 2 face cord can fit in the bed of a pick truck.


+1. I just did it the other day. You don't want to put any more in though!


----------



## cgrappler135

mrpike;1385073 said:


> don't read them if you're not interested. It's only scary if you make it scary. Most of us appreciate the conversation and information. The more the better.


agreed!!!!


----------



## 2FAST4U

Lets all get along, I just watched post get pulled down right before my eyes. Its still only December!!! We all have a long winter ahead of us with hopefully plenty of storms to go around!!!

We'll we have all the blows up and running now new paddles and cutting edge's, push spreaders are as good to go as they can be, the plow's been sitting ready since the first of the month, salt's bought and paid for, tailgate salter has been working flawlessly (knock on wood) so now when Wednesday gets here maybe winter will begin!!!:laughing:


----------



## Lightningllc

Jim. Tcla. You guys are still doing cleanups. Seen your guys In south Lyon working.


----------



## Luther

Yes sir we are. More planned for tomorrow too.


----------



## Sharpcut 1

Originally posted by Alternative:

What kind of safe" does the plow come with? does it lock the time away? .... and whats the auto plow option all about? 


Sean,
I'll let you correct the grammer. The autoplow feature on the Meyers, when activated, lifts the plow when you shift the gear selector into reverse, and drops the plow when you move the selector to drive. It performs vice-versa in backdrag mode. Or you can shut it off if you don't want to use it !! JOHN


----------



## magnatrac

GimmeSnow!!;1384751 said:


> Shaun, I live at oakwood and Baldwin, so I guess im at the northeast corner of ortonville. My shop is in waterford. We work all over the place


 Oh ok cool I go by there all the time. I'm off of west glass in groveland twp. but my brother is at davison lk. and baldwin just a mile north of you. We have the huge R/C track you can see right on baldwin. It's know on the web as ( the backyard track ) in oxford.

, shaun


----------



## caitlyncllc

Looking for a sidewalk crew in flint to helo me out with a small apartment complex. PM me if u are interested or know of somebody in the area. Thanks.

Crazy weather today. Doing dirt work in a sheatshirt the third week in december.


----------



## alternative

Sharpcut 1;1385218 said:
 

> Originally posted by Alternative:
> 
> What kind of safe" does the plow come with? does it lock the time away? .... and whats the auto plow option all about?
> 
> Sean,
> I'll let you correct the grammer. The autoplow feature on the Meyers, when activated, lifts the plow when you shift the gear selector into reverse, and drops the plow when you move the selector to drive. It performs vice-versa in backdrag mode. Or you can shut it off if you don't want to use it !! JOHN


Sounds bad azz....now they just need a truck that shifts to reverse automatically when you get to a pile and back to drive when you stop backing up..

btw- its grammar. lol

Do you sell these plows John?


----------



## Lightningllc

Classic.


----------



## MikeLawnSnowLLC

That's a good one!!


----------



## eatonpaving

Lightningllc;1385434 said:


> Classic.


thats the best.....i bookmarked it ...go kmart.......


----------



## brookline

Temps seem like they will be a bit high for tomorrow/night. Fine by me, my dad has surgery tomorrow @ 5am to hopefully get all his prostate cancer out. So any who could say a prayer it would be much appreciated.


----------



## Metro Lawn

It better snow soon or I'll be broke...lol Another truck on it's way to Metro from another Plowsite member in CT. I had better quit buying X-mas presents for myself..... I must have really been good this year... :laughing:

It's a Dodge and it's almost red.....


----------



## delong17

Metro Lawn;1385629 said:


> It better snow soon or I'll be broke...lol Another truck on it's way to Metro from another Plowsite member in CT. I had better quit buying X-mas presents for myself..... I must have really been good this year... :laughing:
> 
> It's a Dodge and it's almost red.....


THAT IS A CLEAN DODGE. I have been looking at `997-2002 dodge 3500 dump's and nothing is in good condition that is a work truck. PLOW LOOKS ALMOST NEW


----------



## Metro Lawn

delong17;1385638 said:


> THAT IS A CLEAN DODGE. I have been looking at `997-2002 dodge 3500 dump's and nothing is in good condition that is a work truck. PLOW LOOKS ALMOST NEW


Thanks Jason,
I just picked up a real good paying job on Sat. This truck will be paid for in just over 3 pushes, so I figured what the heck....:realmad: lol


----------



## delong17

Metro Lawn;1385642 said:


> Thanks Jason,
> I just picked up a real good paying job on Sat. This truck will be paid for in just over 3 pushes, so I figured what the heck....:realmad: lol


You prob could flip it just as easy after the truck is paid for. Up here we dont get many good trucks in good condition anymore. They are all rusted out after two years of plowing.


----------



## 2FAST4U

Metro Lawn;1385642 said:


> Thanks Jason,
> I just picked up a real good paying job on Sat. This truck will be paid for in just over 3 pushes, so I figured what the heck....:realmad: lol


John, any chance theres a truckcraft salter that comes with that dump insert?


----------



## Metro Lawn

2FAST4U;1385659 said:


> John, any chance theres a truckcraft salter that comes with that dump insert?


No, but I wish it had one.


----------



## TGS Inc.

Rain now...Low 29-31 degrees...Possible salting event....?


----------



## firelwn82

Put a new light on to replace the not so bright halogen one I had on the spreader. Switched to led to match the other side. Got it from ddmtuning http://www.ddmtuning.com/Products/LED-Work-Lamp There out of sequence for some reason but the first is the new last is the old and the other 2 are comparisons.


----------



## Metro Lawn

TGS Inc.;1385689 said:


> Rain now...Low 29-31 degrees...Possible salting event....?


Is it raining on the west side? rader shows nothing north of the state line


----------



## firelwn82

These are compared to this model that I had before. http://www.ddmtuning.com/Products/LED-Work-Lamp It blows it away. 
Left side is the new and right is the old. I would recommend them for sure. ddm tuning maybe not so much. I ordered these on the 4th and finally got them today.


----------



## TGS Inc.

Metro Lawn;1385727 said:


> Is it raining on the west side? rader shows nothing north of the state line


Been inside all night but noaa was reporting rain/mist in Dearborn...It is dry hear though. There are some forecasts calling for precip tonight.

With the high Tuesday its probably a non event...


----------



## TheXpress2002

Just off the press.....

00z run of the GFS model confirms snow, with a low pressure system sitting over Cleveland for a period of 12 hours beginning xmas eve carrying into xmas......


----------



## BossPlow2010

firelwn82;1385724 said:


> Put a new light on to replace the not so bright halogen one I had on the spreader. Switched to led to match the other side. Got it from ddmtuning http://www.ddmtuning.com/Products/LED-Work-Lamp There out of sequence for some reason but the first is the new last is the old and the other 2 are comparisons.


40$ only! geez! it looks good, but I'm a firm believer in "you get what you pay for!"

This is what i'm putting on the truck this year....

http://www.whelen.com/_AUTOMOTIVE/details_prod.php?head_id=0&cat_id=74&prod_id=469

I believe it retails for $280. It'll be the par 46 LED.


----------



## Allor Outdoor

TheXpress2002;1385767 said:


> Just off the press.....
> 
> 00z run of the GFS model confirms snow, with a low pressure system sitting over Cleveland for a period of 12 hours beginning xmas eve carrying into xmas......


Am I reading it correctly....to me it looks like 1/10 inch of precipation meaning about 1 inch of snow???

Or am I WAY off??


----------



## TheXpress2002

Allor Outdoor;1385778 said:


> Am I reading it correctly....to me it looks like 1/10 inch of precipation meaning about 1 inch of snow???
> 
> Or am I WAY off??


Just one frame. *CURRENTLY* showing 3-6 inches storm total.


----------



## A&LSiteService

TheXpress2002;1385781 said:


> Just one frame. *CURRENTLY* showing 3-6 inches storm total.


Thanks, RyanThumbs Up


----------



## TGS Inc.

TheXpress2002;1385781 said:


> Just one frame. *CURRENTLY* showing 3-6 inches storm total.


Sounds fun!!Thumbs Up


----------



## Red Bull Junkie

firelwn82;1385738 said:


> These are compared to this model that I had before. http://www.ddmtuning.com/Products/LED-Work-Lamp It blows it away.
> Left side is the new and right is the old. I would recommend them for sure. ddm tuning maybe not so much. I ordered these on the 4th and finally got them today.


Great, I placed my order for the same lights on the 11th-they still have not shipped. Guess I won't hold my breath.


----------



## firelwn82

BossPlow2010;1385772 said:


> 40$ only! geez! it looks good, but I'm a firm believer in "you get what you pay for!"
> 
> This is what i'm putting on the truck this year....
> 
> http://www.whelen.com/_AUTOMOTIVE/details_prod.php?head_id=0&cat_id=74&prod_id=469
> 
> I believe it retails for $280. It'll be the par 46 LED.


I too believe in this moto. I have done quite the debating on these. Lots of time searching. There is a thread on here. Multiple people have purchased them. 2 people have had them for oveer 2 years and have not had a problem. 2 years and 40 bucks thats getting your money's worth in my book. So I sprung on them.


----------



## firelwn82

Red Bull Junkie;1385810 said:


> Great, I placed my order for the same lights on the 11th-they still have not shipped. Guess I won't hold my breath.


Yeah for sure don't hold your breath. I would put a beat on not seeing them until the first week of January. I added them on my facebook page and there are a ton of people *****ing about the shipping but not one complaint about there products and there on the super cheap side on 90% of there items.


----------



## BossPlow2010

firelwn82;1385817 said:


> I too believe in this moto. I have done quite the debating on these. Lots of time searching. There is a thread on here. Multiple people have purchased them. 2 people have had them for oveer 2 years and have not had a problem. 2 years and 40 bucks thats getting your money's worth in my book. So I sprung on them.


I too saw that thread, i also noticed a few people still haven't even received the shipment yet. 

Well i wish you the best of luck and if you decide to purchase anything else, check out priority1emergency on stark road in Livonia.

Or sneak a couple off your department's hose bed


----------



## firelwn82

BossPlow2010;1385822 said:


> I too saw that thread, i also noticed a few people still haven't even received the shipment yet.
> Well i wish you the best of luck and if you decide to purchase anything else, check out priority1emergency on stark road in Livonia.
> Or sneak a couple off your department's hose bed


HA.... There still stuck in the stone age and have the poop halogen. Keep replacing them with poop too. I'm trying to get them to switch the headlights to hid lights to but they wont. I cant see with regular lights anymore, its scary out there. lmao.


----------



## Glockshot73!

firelwn82;1385830 said:


> HA.... There still stuck in the stone age and have the poop halogen. Keep replacing them with poop too. I'm trying to get them to switch the headlights to hid lights to but they wont. I cant see with regular lights anymore, its scary out there. lmao.


Forum definatly needs a like button


----------



## Moonlighter

TheXpress2002;1385781 said:


> Just one frame. *CURRENTLY* showing 3-6 inches storm total.


Thank you very much, that will be a very nice present for us.


----------



## Superior L & L

TheXpress2002;1385781 said:


> Just one frame. *CURRENTLY* showing 3-6 inches storm total.


Thanks for the early heads up. ! So for the flint area it shows .01 does that mean we are getting .3-.6 inchs. ( sorry for the junior questions)


----------



## alternative

*off topic*

As I was getting ready to fly back from Florida, a man boarded the plane with six kids.

After they got settled in their seats a woman sitting 
across the aisle from him leaned 
over to him and asked, "Are all of those kids yours?"

He said, "No Ma'am, I work for a condom company. These are customer complaints."

Now thats thinking fast! :laughing:


----------



## 24v6spd

TheXpress2002;1385781 said:


> Just one frame. *CURRENTLY* showing 3-6 inches storm total.


Darn, I won't be able to spend Christmas with the in-laws.


----------



## Luther

24v6spd;1385885 said:


> Darn, I won't be able to spend Christmas with the in-laws.


Hoping for the same.


----------



## Matson Snow

24v6spd;1385885 said:


> Darn, I won't be able to spend Christmas with the in-laws.


That would be the "Best" Christmas Present Ever.........:salute:....:waving:


----------



## 2FAST4U

There's bound to be something open Christmas day, plow drivers breakfast? We'd all have more fun then finishing early and going to the in-laws :laughing: :laughing:


----------



## alpha01

Gotta love doing clean ups the week of Christmas!!!!


----------



## terrapro

http://clickplow.com/

Coming soon to a Michigan city near you!.....I wish him the best but there are way to many varibles when doing driveways to have it be a cookie cutter one size fits all situation. Not to mention driveway customers seem to want a personal relationship with their contractors and this guy seems to want to be out of the equation and only deal with the contractors.


----------



## Plow man Foster

terrapro;1385999 said:


> http://clickplow.com/
> 
> Coming soon to a Michigan city near you!.....I wish him the best but there are way to many varibles when doing driveways to have it be a cookie cutter one size fits all situation. Not to mention driveway customers seem to want a personal relationship with their contractors and this guy seems to want to be out of the equation and only deal with the contractors.


There's a thread on here where everyone says its not going to work... I dont know about you but i rather have all contracts signed. Less Frustration! Also dont have to make 5 different trips to the other side of town were you were 10 minutes ago!


----------



## Moonlighter

2FAST4U;1385981 said:


> There's bound to be something open Christmas day, plow drivers breakfast? We'd all have more fun then finishing early and going to the in-laws :laughing: :laughing:


How about lunch at a Chinese place there always open on Christmas.Thumbs Up


----------



## firelwn82

alternative;1385863 said:


> As I was getting ready to fly back from Florida, a man boarded the plane with six kids.
> 
> After they got settled in their seats a woman sitting
> across the aisle from him leaned
> over to him and asked, "Are all of those kids yours?"
> 
> He said, "No Ma'am, I work for a condom company. These are customer complaints."
> 
> Now thats thinking fast! :laughing:


Now thats some funny stuff right there....


----------



## caitlyncllc

Brookline - how did the surgery go?


----------



## redskinsfan34

NOAA has changed it's Sat. forecast from chance of snow to partly sunny and no chance of snow. Express, any thoughts?


----------



## eatonpaving

redskinsfan34;1386333 said:


> NOAA has changed it's Sat. forecast from chance of snow to partly sunny and no chance of snow. Express, any thoughts?


it would figure...i have three new to me trucks and just added wings to one of them and the only thing i can push is water...go figure......................................but with a big dodge i can play in the mud............


----------



## 24v6spd

redskinsfan34;1386333 said:


> NOAA has changed it's Sat. forecast from chance of snow to partly sunny and no chance of snow. Express, any thoughts?


Say it aint so!


----------



## brookline

caitlyncllc;1386197 said:


> Brookline - how did the surgery go?


Looks to have gone according to plan. They literally just finished, we are waiting for him to wake up. Tests on what they removed should be complete in a few days so we will know if they got it all. So it looks pretty good.


----------



## Luther

Best wishes to you and your family Joe. Hoping for a speedy and full recovery sir.


----------



## Moonlighter

brookline;1386367 said:


> Looks to have gone according to plan. They literally just finished, we are waiting for him to wake up. Tests on what they removed should be complete in a few days so we will know if they got it all. So it looks pretty good.


Great to hear that everything went well Brookline.


----------



## MikeLawnSnowLLC

No snow till after Christmas!!!! I'm beggin ya lol


----------



## michigancutter

Just lost a friend yesterday to diabetes. 40 yrs old. Sucks right before x mas. Survived by his daughter. 
Never think about how short life can be. Hug your wife and kids today and tell them how much u love them. You just never know


----------



## eatonpaving

*chevy score...........*

i was looking at a dodge ram in west bloomfield, it was junk, my girl looked on craigslist with her phone and wham a chevy was just listed....i scored the truck and plow for 1600.00 and drove it home..i replaced the front fenders, lots of dents and repaired a few dents on the top of the cab...replaced one cab corner, could not believe the truck ran as good as it did... the guy that owned it was 87 and passed away 3 years ago....so the truck sat for 3 years....hiniker 7.6 and works perfect, no floor pan rot and rockers are solid....when i am all done i might have 2500.00 in her....


----------



## eatonpaving

*more truck pics*

some more picks......


----------



## Superior L & L

Wow, nice cheap score eaton


----------



## eatonpaving

Superior L & L;1386540 said:


> Wow, nice cheap score eaton


yes...it will get me closer to the 2000 ram with a dumper and plow......


----------



## Superior L & L

I cannot believe how much the price of a new 2500 with a plow is these days. In order to keep within our 6 hour plow limits we needed another truck. Most dealers had them at $33,000 for a 8' straight or $35000 for a v blade. Chevy or ford


----------



## brookline

Thank you for the well wishes


----------



## Matson Snow

Superior L & L;1386571 said:


> I cannot believe how much the price of a new 2500 with a plow is these days. In order to keep within our 6 hour plow limits we needed another truck. Most dealers had them at $33,000 for a 8' straight or $35000 for a v blade. Chevy or ford


Thats a Pretty Stripped Down Version.......I looked at a F-350 Extened Cab XL...No Bell and whistles at all...After the A plan and all the discounts it was still in the $33000 range with no plow....


----------



## hosejockey4506

eatonpaving;1386546 said:


> yes...it will get me closer to the 2000 ram with a dumper and plow......


so why where you selling a perfectly fine working 1 ton dump as you put it because you lost some accounts and didnt need it, and now out buying more trucks


----------



## Superior L & L

Matson Snow;1386580 said:


> Thats a Pretty Stripped Down Version.......I looked at a F-350 Extened Cab XL...No Bell and whistles at all...After the A plan and all the discounts it was still in the $33000 range with no plow....


Oh they were straight up work trucks, ac was about the only "option" they had on them payup


----------



## terrapro

hosejockey4506;1386582 said:


> so why where you selling a perfectly fine working 1 ton dump as you put it because you lost some accounts and didnt need it, and now out buying more trucks


 He wanted another driveway rig big whoop. Was he spending your money?

Nice score on the truck Eaton! Looks alittle under the weather but I bet just the tires and plow are worth $1600.


----------



## MikeLawnSnowLLC

Superior L & L;1386571 said:


> I cannot believe how much the price of a new 2500 with a plow is these days. In order to keep within our 6 hour plow limits we needed another truck. Most dealers had them at $33,000 for a 8' straight or $35000 for a v blade. Chevy or ford


It's strange that you can buy a 2 wd dump truck for less then a pick-up truck these days. They are pricey theres no doubt about it I drive a new chevy 2500 pay almost 600.00 a month.


----------



## magnatrac

Superior L & L;1386571 said:


> I cannot believe how much the price of a new 2500 with a plow is these days. In order to keep within our 6 hour plow limits we needed another truck. Most dealers had them at $33,000 for a 8' straight or $35000 for a v blade. Chevy or ford


 We just this fall got 2 new f-350's from krug ford in howell. They blew everyone else out of the water on price. My truck stickers at $48k and I got for $38k and I don't get A plan. If you can find a truck and get the plow yourself it will probably save you money. When I see what the dealers ( well sticker anyways) want for plows it blows my mind. The last one I looked at on the lot here in town was over 6k for a straight blade !

, shaun


----------



## Moonlighter

Rain Sleet mix going on outside, sucks it will be all rain till Thursday.


----------



## Plow man Foster

magnatrac;1386611 said:


> We just this fall got 2 new f-350's from krug ford in howell. They blew everyone else out of the water on price. My truck stickers at $48k and I got for $38k and I don't get A plan. If you can find a truck and get the plow yourself it will probably save you money. When I see what the dealers ( well sticker anyways) want for plows it blows my mind. The last one I looked at on the lot here in town was over 6k for a straight blade !
> 
> , shaun


Unless you have a connection! Thats why you stick to one dealer and build a relationship like you would with a Customer. Once you do that enough Most will go out of their way to help YOU out!


----------



## Moonlighter

Eaton did you add the Timbrens to the 2500 ram yet? I think I got to get a set on mine quick.


----------



## eatonpaving

Moonlighter;1386684 said:


> Eaton did you add the Timbrens to the 2500 ram yet? I think I got to get a set on mine quick.


no not yet....still have a yard of salt in the hopper....with 1.5 yards of salt and the plow on its not to bad....but i will have to get them before a big storm.....


----------



## Moonlighter

eatonpaving;1386698 said:


> no not yet....still have a yard of salt in the hopper....with 1.5 yards of salt and the plow on its not to bad....but i will have to get them before a big storm.....


Cool thanks for the information. My front end felt a little light the other night so Timbrens are in my near future plans now.


----------



## magnatrac

Plow man Foster;1386683 said:


> Unless you have a connection! Thats why you stick to one dealer and build a relationship like you would with a Customer. Once you do that enough Most will go out of their way to help YOU out!


 That's hard to do in the auto buisness ,either the sales is good ,the services is bad , sales guy left, or the place went out of buisness. Maybe I'm just unlucky l.o.l. As far as equipment goes I couldn't agree more. We have great 10+ year relationships with a couple shops !


----------



## eatonpaving

Moonlighter;1386705 said:


> Cool thanks for the information. My front end felt a little light the other night so Timbrens are in my near future plans now.


with the snowdogg it sits at the end of the bed....if you could slide it forward or if it was 8' long it would spread the weight better...all the weight is on the axle.....i have almost 2' from the back of the cab to the salter.....


----------



## Superior L & L

magnatrac;1386611 said:


> We just this fall got 2 new f-350's from krug ford in howell. They blew everyone else out of the water on price. My truck stickers at $48k and I got for $38k and I don't get A plan. If you can find a truck and get the plow yourself it will probably save you money. When I see what the dealers ( well sticker anyways) want for plows it blows my mind. The last one I looked at on the lot here in town was over 6k for a straight blade !
> 
> , shaun


We needed a truck quickly (or so we thought) Found a 2008 chevy 2500 with a 8' western pro plus with less than 20,000 miles on it for a screaming deal. Now it has not moved since we picked it up. One day we will get snow :crying:


----------



## Moonlighter

eatonpaving;1386715 said:


> with the snowdogg it sits at the end of the bed....if you could slide it forward or if it was 8' long it would spread the weight better...all the weight is on the axle.....i have almost 2' from the back of the cab to the salter.....


I got 8' AirFlow in her, I am 6" from the cab. They loaded me pretty evenly too. I have had a lot of weight in the truck, and I have pulled more than a ton with her but she squatted noticeably when they loaded it.


----------



## eatonpaving

Moonlighter;1386724 said:


> I got 8' AirFlow in her, I am 6" from the cab. They loaded me pretty evenly too. I have had a lot of weight in the truck, and I have pulled more than a ton with her but she squatted noticeably when they loaded it.


time for the timbrens...i am going to harolds frame shop some time this week and get them.....i was thinking of making them my self....but for the cost i will just buy them....getting old and lazy.................................


----------



## Tscape

magnatrac;1386708 said:


> That's hard to do in the auto buisness ,either the sales is good ,the services is bad , sales guy left, or the place went out of buisness. Maybe I'm just unlucky l.o.l. As far as equipment goes I couldn't agree more. We have great 10+ year relationships with a couple shops !


Krug fires on all cylinders! Sales, service, even their body shop are top notch!


----------



## Moonlighter

eatonpaving;1386730 said:


> time for the timbrens...i am going to harolds frame shop some time this week and get them.....i was thinking of making them my self....but for the cost i will just buy them....getting old and lazy.................................


Yeah that was my first thought when I saw it drop lol. I will be adding a new set in a few weeks, they look simple to install.


----------



## eatonpaving

Moonlighter;1386733 said:


> Yeah that was my first thought when I saw it drop lol. I will be adding a new set in a few weeks, they look simple to install.


their easy to install...just 2 bolts and a spacer if needed.....1/2hr job....if the bolts are not rusted...........


----------



## Moonlighter

eatonpaving;1386739 said:


> their easy to install...just 2 bolts and a spacer if needed.....1/2hr job....if the bolts are not rusted...........


That was my thoughts when I saw how they install, Torches save time and knuckles lol.


----------



## terrapro

MikeLawnSnowLLC;1386589 said:


> It's strange that you can buy a 2 wd dump truck for less then a pick-up truck these days. They are pricey theres no doubt about it I drive a new chevy 2500 pay almost 600.00 a month.


It was becuase of that damn cash for clunkers BS. Lined Chinas pocket with scrap metal and lined automakers pockets with new vehicle sales. Hmmm...who are the politicians workng for again?


----------



## eatonpaving

Moonlighter;1386744 said:


> That was my thoughts when I saw how they install, Torches save time and knuckles lol.


yes they do, but be careful your brake lines are 1 inch from the bolts on the drivers side....if its a dodge ram....


----------



## Moonlighter

eatonpaving;1386749 said:


> yes they do, but be careful your brake lines are 1 inch from the bolts on the drivers side....if its a dodge ram....


Yup it is and thank you for the reminder. We really need snow :crying:


----------



## eatonpaving

Moonlighter;1386756 said:


> Yup it is and thank you for the reminder. We really need snow :crying:


i know..i put wings on my western and mounted them another 20 degrees forward and am dying to see how they work.......


----------



## Lightningllc

What's gonna happen with the weather??? We have a brick walkway to install tomorrow, fun fun.


----------



## Moonlighter

I have herd rain on and off all day


----------



## Metro Lawn

eatonpaving;1386916 said:


> i love the dodge you bought..i looked at it but was scared off by the v10...never owned one before.....i will trade you a chevy with a broken 4x4 shifter for it....


The V10s are pretty decent. Trade sounds good, but only if it is red.. rofl


----------



## eatonpaving

Metro Lawn;1387001 said:


> The V10s are pretty decent. Trade sounds good, but only if it is red.. rofl


cool i have a gallon of western red..will be done by friday.............................


----------



## delong17

eatonpaving;1387020 said:


> cool i have a gallon of western red..will be done by friday.............................


lol, Dont spray it on too thin . It will come out PINK! Then whos gonna drive it?

hahah


----------



## bln

That dodge V-10 is a beast. willgo through 12" of heavy wet snow like a hot knife through butter. i miss my dodge.


----------



## Lightningllc

Oh boy express has spoken. Ryan share to the plowsite world!!


----------



## MikeLawnSnowLLC

Lightningllc;1387038 said:


> Oh boy express has spoken. Ryan share to the plowsite world!!


What the heck how come you get to find out before the rest of us!!!!!


----------



## Lightningllc

MikeLawnSnowLLC;1387043 said:


> What the heck how come you get to find out before the rest of us!!!!!


Connections my friend. Connections. We had dinner BBQ and wine.


----------



## MikeLawnSnowLLC

I think predicting weather is hard enough...let alone under the influence of some moscato!


----------



## Lightningllc

You didn't hear. Lightning, leisure, (express) professional ground are all 1 company. We announced it months ago. Connections my friend


----------



## bln

I got the memo months ago


----------



## Mike_PS

hey guys, time to clean it up and enough with the bickering back and forth

let's keep the thread on topic and discuss your area, etc.

thanks


----------



## bln

Yes, we drink then hit the plow site. we only bicker because were like family. some arent wanted at the reunions.


----------



## Mike_PS

bln;1387082 said:


> Yes, we drink then hit the plow site. we only bicker because were like family. some arent wanted at the reunions.


yes, we understand that, just wanted to let you know I cleaned up a few posts that weren't necessary


----------



## terrapro

bln;1387082 said:


> Yes, we drink then hit the plow site. we only bicker because were like family. some arent wanted at the reunions.


And bored as he#%! I was just watching best of russian fails on youtube...seriously bored!...


----------



## Lightningllc

Well their are people that start these problems and need to be removed. It's a shame that you can't see that over 10 people argue with 1 guy.


----------



## firelwn82

Well Lightning.... It seems that you over fed Express so I think you should be the one to give us the news. You put us on edge and now the rest of us may have to just start:crying: lol


----------



## PowersTree

firelwn82;1387114 said:


> Well Lightning.... It seems that you over fed Express so I think you should be the one to give us the news. You put us on edge and now the rest of us may have to just start:crying: lol


I agree!!! Do I go to the U.P. or not??????


----------



## Moonlighter

Wow it's Froggy out tonight, can't see past the train tracks lol.


----------



## caitlyncllc

Eaton - you have the tool to install the inner axle seals in a straight front axle dodge? The one on my 3500 is leaking like crazy.


----------



## Tscape

I appreciate everybody's input when they are not acting like children. Then again, it can be fun to hear who "the cool kids" think should be banned.


----------



## Tscape

I am no expert, just a hobbyist (I build ships in bottles), but I can tell you that there will be no snowstorm on Christmas and it will begin to snow in January and February. The models agree. They look great in bikinis, don't they?


----------



## Matson Snow

Tscape;1387302 said:


> I appreciate everybody's input when they are not acting like children. Then again, it can be fun to hear who "the cool kids" think should be banned.


:laughing::laughing:.......Thats Funny......I always wished i was in the "Cool" crowd.....Looks like i came to the right place....:waving:


----------



## Superior L & L

I'm no weather expert either but I checked out some models on Victoria secrets last night and determined possible snow in January and February. My long term prediction is possible sun in July


----------



## Lightningllc

I love plowsite and it is a great networking site, I have never had a problem with anyone even if I lose a acct to them it's business. But when someone personally attacks me or people that help us theirs a problem. Guys I love you all and hope we have a great plowing season good luck to you all and merry Christmas and happy new year!!!!! No **** FYI.


----------



## 2FAST4U

Any way its crazy foggy out there this morning, was thing about going to Port Huron but that might wait for another day!!!


----------



## bln

It will end when we get some snow and the holidays are over. its just a mixture of stress and stir crazy.


----------



## redskinsfan34

Clown shoes.


----------



## cuttingedge13

Tscape;1387308 said:


> I am no expert, just a hobbyist (I build ships in bottles), but I can tell you that there will be no snowstorm on Christmas and it will begin to snow in January and February. The models agree. They look great in bikinis, don't they?





Superior L & L;1387321 said:


> I'm no weather expert either but I checked out some models on Victoria secrets last night and determined possible snow in January and February. My long term prediction is possible sun in July


I wish you would have posted pic's of these "Models". I'm personally offended and want you both banned for not sharing!:laughing:


----------



## alternative

Lightningllc;1387052 said:


> You didn't hear. Lightning, leisure, (express) professional ground are all 1 company. We announced it months ago. Connections my friend


Really>>>> im gonna call bs on that. Something dont sound right..not that i really care= if you did, good luck to all 3 of you.
whats the ""merged name"?

payup-- LLP Landscape,LLC?


----------



## eatonpaving

caitlyncllc;1387267 said:


> Eaton - you have the tool to install the inner axle seals in a straight front axle dodge? The one on my 3500 is leaking like crazy.


i dont have one i rent it from my parts supplier....heres a vid of a guy that made one.....


----------



## Tscape

alternative;1387405 said:


> Really>>>> im gonna call bs on that. Something dont sound right..not that i really care= if you did, good luck to all 3 of you.
> whats the ""merged name"?
> 
> payup-- LLP Landscape,LLC?


One for you, one for me. Two for you, one two for me. Three for you, one, two, three for me.


----------



## caitlyncllc

Express - any chance you can give us your thoughts on the long term forecast?
thanks


----------



## TheXpress2002

caitlyncllc;1387474 said:


> Express - any chance you can give us your thoughts on the long term forecast?
> thanks


Xmas snowline is just east of us (London ON) currently clear. Next week look quiet until New Years Eve time-frame.


----------



## TheXpress2002

Sorry to those I offended for not being in the cool group. Certain people here I have direct business with and they happen to get quick update before everyone else because it involves equipment and personnel. 

I will be off for awhile. If something of interest comes up I will post.


----------



## 24v6spd

TheXpress2002;1387573 said:


> Sorry to those I offended for not being in the cool group. Certain people here I have direct business with and they happen to get quick update before everyone else because it involves equipment and personnel.
> 
> I will be off for awhile. If something of interest comes up I will post.


Thanks, enjoy your holidays!


----------



## caitlyncllc

TheXpress2002;1387573 said:


> Sorry to those I offended for not being in the cool group. Certain people here I have direct business with and they happen to get quick update before everyone else because it involves equipment and personnel.
> 
> I will be off for awhile. If something of interest comes up I will post.


Thanks.

My grass is turning green. Think I'm gonna go get the mower out of the shed and get it ready. :crying:

*MERRY CHRISTMAS *to y'all.


----------



## PowersTree

I'm going out tomorrow to do a clean up for a client who is having a big Christmas party. 

They called, and said they'd like me to come tidy up the beds and such, seeing as we don't have snow, they want their beds to look good.


----------



## 24v6spd

PowersTree;1387592 said:


> I'm going out tomorrow to do a clean up for a client who is having a big Christmas party.
> 
> They called, and said they'd like me to come tidy up the beds and such, seeing as we don't have snow, they want their beds to look good.


Who would have thought the weather would permit cleanups being done in late December? If I knew the weather was going to stay nice this long I would have gone up north and re-roofed my cabin


----------



## Superior L & L

24v6spd;1387673 said:


> Who would have thought the weather would permit cleanups being done in late December? If I knew the weather was going to stay nice this long I would have gone up north and re-roofed my cabin


Would u go up north please and start roofing, because u know as soon as up start we will get snow !


----------



## MikeLawnSnowLLC

Isn't that the truth!


----------



## Greenstar lawn

Cant believe its almost the end of December and my grass is still green and its 50 degrees out. Saw a company with two pallets of SOD on there trailer yesterday! All this rain is not so much of a bad thing here. It just needs to freeze and my ice rink in my back yard will be perfect for some nice 3 on 3. Even have the lights hanging above the rink.


----------



## Lightningllc

Well installed a brick walkway today. The rain kinda sucked but the customer is happy. Nothing like compacting everything 10 times. Hope it holds up with the weather.


----------



## magnatrac

I don't even need it to snow. If we could only get a night in the low 20's I could get the backyard blizzard out and still have a white christmas . Holiday decorations are not complete with out snow  This weather is remending me of the winter of 06-07. We had one small event in early december them warm wether with rain until january. If it turns out like that season we will have a great year yet !!!
, shaun


----------



## PowersTree

Shaun, are you still on snow crew at Pine Knob?? I know you mentioned something about it before. 

My little man is absolutely amazed by the snow makers, and groomers, because of one of his Mighty Machine movies. 
Yesterday I stopped by there, to let him see what goes on around there. I'm gonna let him stay up late one night, once they start making snow again, so he can see them actually working.


----------



## Glockshot73!

Anybody know any good fishing spots this time of the year? RC cars are all broken, Call of duty is only fun for so long, if anyone plays call of duty on PS3 my username is NIK-L-NIP731, lets play some doooooty.

Finally sent out customers xmas cards today and took care of the employees xmas bonus. Now it really needs to snow

Chris


----------



## Lightningllc

What is everyone doing for Christmas bonuses this year. Cash/check/gift cards/gifts/trips/ extra paycheck????

Thinking of getting them all a $200 prepaid visa and the main guys a $500 bonus.


----------



## cuttingedge13

eatonpaving;1387416 said:


> i dont have one i rent it from my parts supplier....heres a vid of a guy that made one.....


WOW! I watched the whole video. I thought my Ford was a POS. You can keep the Dodge!
At least I can change my seals without pulling the Diff. I had no idea there were so many moving parts in there (intermediate shafts, gears and such). That looked like a 1500, are the heavy dutys the same?


----------



## 24v6spd

Superior L & L;1387686 said:


> Would u go up north please and start roofing, because u know as soon as up start we will get snow !


If it dosen't snow by New Years I'll be getting a crew together.


----------



## flykelley

TheXpress2002;1387573 said:


> Sorry to those I offended for not being in the cool group. Certain people here I have direct business with and they happen to get quick update before everyone else because it involves equipment and personnel.
> 
> I will be off for awhile. If something of interest comes up I will post.


Damn Ryan I didn't even know we had a cool group. Looks like Im not in the cool group either. Man we need some snow everybody is getting restless.

Mike


----------



## magnatrac

PowersTree;1387798 said:


> Shaun, are you still on snow crew at Pine Knob?? I know you mentioned something about it before.
> 
> My little man is absolutely amazed by the snow makers, and groomers, because of one of his Mighty Machine movies.
> Yesterday I stopped by there, to let him see what goes on around there. I'm gonna let him stay up late one night, once they start making snow again, so he can see them actually working.


 No I haven't worked at pine knob in years. I only worked the hill a couple times ,but worked there for years all through high school. My brother and I are into the snow making and just did it for fun. He worked a bunch on the snow crew I just did it for the experience. I can say my personal snowmobiles (at the time) were all over that place at night ! My brother is on ski patrol at mt. holly and still keeps tabs on their snow making. They have been making even if it's only slush just to try and be even partially open for the holiday. The man made snow can handle warmer weather, but rain just kills it. Mt. holly and pine knob have the best snow making equipment locally, the other two local hills are stuck in the 1970's! I just took my son 2 1/2 by mt. holly and showed him a groomer. Now he wants one ! I told him to get it inline ,me too !!! He doesn't know how lucky he is already getting to ride in skids, tractors, and mini ex's ! If I get a chance to make some snow I will let you know and you can check it out if you want. We have a bigger one that takes a fire fighting pump and 100cfm. compressor to run, it's impressive but really loud .

, shaun


----------



## Metro Lawn

Lightningllc;1387841 said:


> What is everyone doing for Christmas bonuses this year. Cash/check/gift cards/gifts/trips/ extra paycheck????
> 
> Thinking of getting them all a $200 prepaid visa and the main guys a $500 bonus.


Since I already pay my guys 200-300% of industry standard I don't go crazy with X-mas. I got them all new embroidered Carhart coats.


----------



## Superior L & L

Metro Lawn;1387960 said:


> Since I already pay my guys 200-300% of industry standard I don't go crazy with X-mas. I got them all new embroidered Carhart coats.


Wow, I'm coming to work for John at 300% of industry standard 
I think the days of big Christmas gifts are a thing of the past. Economic times are very different than 6-8 years ago. I think a Christmas party and a gift card go a long way, as employees know its not like the old days


----------



## Moonlighter

very nice John, where did you get those done at?


----------



## Lightningllc

John wheres llp landscape LLC That's 3 coats


----------



## eatonpaving

cuttingedge13;1387862 said:


> WOW! I watched the whole video. I thought my Ford was a POS. You can keep the Dodge!
> At least I can change my seals without pulling the Diff. I had no idea there were so many moving parts in there (intermediate shafts, gears and such). That looked like a 1500, are the heavy dutys the same?


heres what i did to fix mine....this is by no means the proper repair....i bought my truck back in july...it was leaking on the passanger side seal....those seals dry out and leak..i added 2oz of brake fluid to the fluid change in the diff, put it on jack stans with the wheels off the ground and let it idle in gear for an hour in 4x4.. not one drop has leaked... i have done this for many years with rear seals and never have any more leaks....now if the seal is dammaged this trick will not work....


----------



## Metro Lawn

Moonlighter;1387978 said:


> very nice John, where did you get those done at?


Gemplers.com


----------



## Metro Lawn

Lightningllc;1387985 said:


> John wheres llp landscape LLC That's 3 coats


If I get involved it would be:
LLP Landscape LLC​A METRO COMPANY​
.


----------



## Lightningllc

Lol. U better ask the others. But that would be one large area covered.


----------



## caitlyncllc

eatonpaving;1388024 said:


> heres what i did to fix mine....this is by no means the proper repair....i bought my truck back in july...it was leaking on the passanger side seal....those seals dry out and leak..i added 2oz of brake fluid to the fluid change in the diff, put it on jack stans with the wheels off the ground and let it idle in gear for an hour in 4x4.. not one drop has leaked... i have done this for many years with rear seals and never have any more leaks....now if the seal is dammaged this trick will not work....


Mine is leaking pretty good. Does that work on big and small leaks? I'm gonna give it a shot - can't hurt to try!
Thanks for the tip


----------



## eatonpaving

Metro Lawn;1388169 said:


> alternative;1388148 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I did that last night to mess with Randy from Eaton because his $1500 plow truck showed up on CL for $5000. If some people here spent as much time working at building the business they own instead of getting up in everybodies Kool-Aid, we would be further ahead. If I had began my business 11 years ago and still had not built it past a 1-2 man home based company, I would have to find things to talk smack about others to make myself feel better too.
> 
> 
> 
> i buy and sell all the time....if i see a deal i grab it.. chain saws, gibson guitars....i bet i have sold 25 high end gibsons..a few fender teles..strats.....all kinds of trucks and cars....and their is good money in plow trucks this time of year...no snow so why not....dam i even have a dealer plate.......plus i have my eye on a nice blue dodge ram in brighton....
Click to expand...


----------



## Superior L & L

Lol, how bout them lions !


----------



## 2FAST4U

WOW we really need snow!!!!


Getting the truck detailed tomorrow, that should bring the snow soon!!!!


----------



## eatonpaving

2fast4u;1388215 said:


> wow We really need snow!!!!
> 
> Getting the truck detailed tomorrow, that should bring the snow soon!!!!


i tried that last week......did not work.....


----------



## Tscape

Does anybody here own or work for a company that has identified it's core values or guiding principles? Any large, reputable organization will do this. Number one on the list is almost always integrity. It is the glue that holds society together, really.


----------



## eatonpaving

eatonpaving;1388222 said:


> i tried that last week......did not work.....


besides that these depends kill my ass in the truck all night...so i hope we dont get a big one.....and i cannot take my back pills when i drive.....


----------



## caitlyncllc

eatonpaving;1388227 said:


> besides that these depends kill my ass in the truck all night...so i hope we dont get a big one.....and i cannot take my back pills when i drive.....


Isn't that what the depends are for? Catchin the big one? Or is it just for the little leakers?:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## eatonpaving

caitlyncllc;1388240 said:


> isn't that what the depends are for? Catchin the big one? Or is it just for the little leakers?:laughing::laughing::laughing:


that was sweet.....its the big one for sure.........


----------



## Metro Lawn

Thanks for all the texts and calls guys. Your support has been noted.

Good night all.


----------



## eatonpaving

metro lawn;1388270 said:


> thanks for all the texts and calls guys. Your support has been noted.
> 
> Good night all.


good nite....what...its still early....me and my back pills don't go to bed till 2am....


----------



## Metro Lawn

eatonpaving;1388276 said:


> good nite....what...its still early....me and my back pills don't go to bed till 2am....


btw Randy, I wasn't trying to rip on you, I just figured you would see that Dodge on CL and say something about it because I know you like them. It was meant in fun, not to be taken seriously.


----------



## eatonpaving

metro lawn;1388285 said:


> btw randy, i wasn't trying to rip on you, i just figured you would see that dodge on cl and say something about it because i know you like them. It was meant in fun, not to be taken seriously.


not at all...when you paid for the truck its yours to ask what ever you want....be it 20.000 or 4000.00 alls cool.....BUT IF IT WAS 4000.00 IT WOULD BE MINE......


----------



## Milwaukee

I am not sure if I miss anything excited that happened on here while I was work outside fix diesel truck .

I am sure we should had plowsite meeting at bar if anyone want to do? Since we had plenty time before snowstorm come. Thumbs Up


----------



## brookline

Sounds good to me Mil. Im off all week next week from my other job. Maybe some hard feelings can be squashed over some beers or a friendly game of darts or something. Lol


----------



## Moonlighter

Pool (darts too) and Beer at Snookers on Woodward at 13 mile sounds pretty good, might not work for some.


----------



## Glockshot73!

Moonlighter;1388478 said:


> Pool (darts too) and Beer at Snookers on Woodward at 13 mile sounds pretty good, might not work for some.


Count me in


----------



## VIPHGM

That's not to far out for me.... Let me know


----------



## alternative

Greenstar lawn;1387764 said:


> Cant believe its almost the end of December and my grass is still green and its 50 degrees out. Saw a company with two pallets of SOD on there trailer yesterday! All this rain is not so much of a bad thing here. It just needs to freeze and my ice rink in my back yard will be perfect for some nice 3 on 3. Even have the lights hanging above the rink.


Let me know when it freezes, i'll be down for some slap shot shoot outs...how did you build? Frame w/lumber or dirt berms...I had one years ago and we used dirt to build berms and thick mil visqueen -flooded w/the 3 neighbors hoses and stayed frozen all winter!

Just found all my old hockey gear while packing my basement..brings back memories of all the ice time played when i was younger. (except for the flashback of getting my front 4 teeth knocked out) - what a wicked day that was..a bloody mess!


----------



## Tango

2FAST4U;1388215 said:


> WOW we really need snow!!!!
> 
> Getting the truck detailed tomorrow, that should bring the snow soon!!!!


Come and do mine too.


----------



## redskinsfan34

NOAA just updated to a 60% chance of a dusting tonight. I doubt it's gonna stick to any pavement. Just a FYI fellas. :salute:


----------



## 2FAST4U

Tango;1388551 said:


> Come and do mine too.


Theres a new place off hall rd, wash/wax/and stream clean the inside for $100. Saw his work it's really good.

Justin thought I was losing my mind when I couldn't find your new thread!! Lol


----------



## alternative

2FAST4U;1388577 said:


> Theres a new place off hall rd, wash/wax/and stream clean the inside for $100. Saw his work it's really good.


Is that the place w. the oil change place attached- between n ave and card?


----------



## Greenstar lawn

alternative;1388549 said:


> Let me know when it freezes, i'll be down for some slap shot shoot outs...how did you build? Frame w/lumber or dirt berms...I had one years ago and we used dirt to build berms and thick mil visqueen -flooded w/the 3 neighbors hoses and stayed frozen all winter!
> 
> Just found all my old hockey gear while packing my basement..brings back memories of all the ice time played when i was younger. (except for the flashback of getting my front 4 teeth knocked out) - what a wicked day that was..a bloody mess!


No boards. It just naturally makes a rink back there from good ol mother nature. My neighbor installed an in ground pool some yrs back and they brought her grade up at least 2' higher then my backyard and I collect all the water. No slap shots since there are houses around but 3 on 3 gets crazy at night with drinkin and stuff. We do play a lot of hockey on the lake with nets. If you really wanna play pm me your number and next time were out i will call ya.



2FAST4U;1388577 said:


> Theres a new place off hall rd, wash/wax/and stream clean the inside for $100. Saw his work it's really good.


Remember dress warm and bring something to do



alternative;1388601 said:


> Is that the place w. the oil change place attached- between n ave and card?


nope, If youre heading Eastbound down 59, you pass Elizabeth and its the second street pass Elizabeth. I think the street is called Macomb ind.


----------



## alternative

Greenstar lawn;1388622 said:


> No boards. It just naturally makes a rink back there from good ol mother nature. My neighbor installed an in ground pool some yrs back and they brought her grade up at least 2' higher then my backyard and I collect all the water. No slap shots since there are houses around but 3 on 3 gets crazy at night with drinkin and stuff. We do play a lot of hockey on the lake with nets. If you really wanna play pm me your number and next time were out i will call ya.
> 
> Remember dress warm and bring something to do
> 
> nope, If youre heading Eastbound down 59, you pass Elizabeth and its the second street pass Elizabeth. I think the street is called Macomb ind.


right on..sent you a pm


----------



## Metro Lawn

Here is a good one...


----------



## Moonlighter

Damn they stole my idea...and the wife wouldn't let me LOL.


----------



## Moonlighter

Dodgetruckman731;1388482 said:


> Count me in





VIPHGM;1388533 said:


> That's not to far out for me.... Let me know


Sweet how does Wednesday sound the 28th. Time?

They got like 14 pool tables, full bar, munchie bar food, dart boards, tons of tvs & cute waitresses.


----------



## Metro Lawn

Does anyone know a place that sells asphalt millings near downtown Detroit?


----------



## Moonlighter

This was posted on the 14th John might be a bit much, they might let you pick some up.

http://detroit.craigslist.org/wyn/wan/2752575947.html

We are looking for pepole with large properties that would want large quanites of free ashphalt millings haueled to your site free.We will even put dozer on site if you take 30000 ton or more which is around 750 to 800 train loads.Please no driveways or single loads due to the fact that we have 4000 to 5000 ton of matterail to get rid of in a day from are various m-dot projects.We try to find areas within a 15 mile radious of downtown detroit which means a 30 mile round trip so are cost in trucking is not to high.


----------



## newhere

who the heck needs 800 train loads of grindings!!!!!!


----------



## Lightningllc

I could use a 1000 yds. Does anyone know who this is???


----------



## Metro Lawn

Lightningllc;1388775 said:


> I could use a 1000 yds. Does anyone know who this is???


Justin, it could be one of a few guys that do MDOT work. AJAX, Iafrate, Dan's not really sure. I know if you see them doing road paving near your shop and you stop and ask, many times they will bring it to you free if it is close for them.


----------



## Matson Snow

Its Cadillac Asphalt (a Levy Company)...They have some pretty Big jobs in the Detroit City area....Its Cheaper to get rid of the Milling Close than truck them Back to the asphalt plant....


----------



## Superior L & L

Just watched the 7 day weather and not a drop of snow


----------



## michigancutter

Hey guys have a problem on my old style western. My s2 is not shifted what does that mean and how can I fix it. Thanks


----------



## Lightningllc

I'm going back to lawn site. Doing cleanups and cutting.


----------



## firelwn82

michigancutter;1389050 said:


> Hey guys have a problem on my old style western. My s2 is not shifted what does that mean and how can I fix it. Thanks


S2???? Does this meen your canooter valve is stuck? I'm not sure what your asking here?


----------



## procut

Superior L & L;1389044 said:


> Just watched the 7 day weather and not a drop of snow





Lightningllc;1389066 said:


> I'm going back to lawn site. Doing cleanups and cutting.


Tell me about it. I just looked at Accuweather (not the best source, I know) and the only thing was some snow and ice around 12/30 - 12/31 I think it said 2.4" for the 31st. But, being accuweather it will change within a few hours.

I know I haven't been posting much at all yet this year, but it seems a few of the regulars aern't here anymore. Jason Pallas or the guys from lawnpro. I bought a truck from Mike (Lawn Pro) back in the fall and they seemed to be doing good, must just no be posting for some reason.


----------



## P&M Landscaping

procut;1389082 said:


> Tell me about it. I just looked at Accuweather (not the best source, I know) and the only thing was some snow and ice around 12/30 - 12/31 I think it said 2.4" for the 31st. But, being accuweather it will change within a few hours.
> 
> I know I haven't been posting much at all yet this year, but it seems a few of the regulars aern't here anymore. Jason Pallas or the guys from lawnpro. I bought a truck from Mike (Lawn Pro) back in the fall and they seemed to be doing good, must just no be posting for some reason.


I believe Mike got out of the business and is now building classic cars if I am not mistaken, John from Metro I see you ALL over the St. Clair Shores/Harper Words area!


----------



## Lightningllc

Mike started a company making sex toys and Shaun is running lawn pro.


----------



## michigancutter

firelwn82;1389067 said:


> S2???? Does this meen your canooter valve is stuck? I'm not sure what your asking here?


When I push left on plow it goes up. Checked book and it says c2 is not shifted. Don't know what that means shifted


----------



## magnatrac

michigancutter;1389128 said:


> When I push left on plow it goes up. Checked book and it says c2 is not shifted. Don't know what that means shifted


 I'm not familiar with westerns but it sounds like a coil /valve problem. Is it an old cable controlled plow or magnetic coils ? Just from what you have said is c2 a coil ? If so pull it off and see if it is working. You can test it with a screw driver to see if it is magnetizing. Just a thought but then again I am not a western guy.

, shaun


----------



## terrapro

Lightningllc;1389102 said:


> Mike started a company making sex toys and Shaun is running lawn pro.


OMG lol! It isn't even 9oclock yet Justin, don't start getting stuff deleted already!


----------



## Lightningllc

It's true.


----------



## Superior L & L

procut;1389082 said:


> Tell me about it. I just looked at Accuweather (not the best source, I know) and the only thing was some snow and ice around 12/30 - 12/31 I think it said 2.4" for the 31st. But, being accuweather it will change within a few hours.
> 
> I know I haven't been posting much at all yet this year, but it seems a few of the regulars aern't here anymore. Jason Pallas or the guys from lawnpro. I bought a truck from Mike (Lawn Pro) back in the fall and they seemed to be doing good, must just no be posting for some reason.


What truck did you buy off them ?

The cars mike works on are very cool !


----------



## Hillcrest2011

michigancutter;1389128 said:


> When I push left on plow it goes up. Checked book and it says c2 is not shifted. Don't know what that means shifted


The 3 coils/valves on the back of the pump there are two uppers and one lower it is the lower valve is stuck pull it out put the coil back on the valve get a power probe hook up the ground to one post and feed power to the other post it should activate and the plunger should move up and down if not grab a small punch and free up the plunger on the valve a little dirt will clog them up and it will work like new. I have 8 westerns and it happens all the time.


----------



## Milwaukee

Superior L & L;1389192 said:


> What truck did you buy off them ?
> 
> The cars mike works on are very cool !


I suspect it white 3500HD flatbed since I saw it on craigslist few weeks ago.


----------



## eatonpaving

*ice.*

raining now in garden city....temp going to 29 after midnight with snow showers....salt run???????


----------



## terrapro

So is anyone expecting anything out of this tonight? 32deg is the high for tomorrow and there is alot of wet pavement to watch.


----------



## TheXpress2002

The front is going to push the precip out of here shortly. By the time you get salt the pavement will be dry.


----------



## brookline

michigancutter;1389128 said:


> When I push left on plow it goes up. Checked book and it says c2 is not shifted. Don't know what that means shifted


I'm having the same issue with my boss plow. Put a new coil on same thing. Tried taking the valve out and just spraying the crap out of it with brake cleaner, nothing. Maybe I need to open the valve somehow when its off to spray it? I also flushed the cylinders and noticed someone used teflon tape on the connections and im thinking that is floating around in there. I can get it to move if I hold the button down for about two seconds then it will angle but the delay drives me nuts.


----------



## Superior L & L

I put all our people on Stand by just in case. It's a wet snow already here. One station called for up to a inch. Everyone else said just wet or icy


----------



## terrapro

TheXpress2002;1389278 said:


> The front is going to push the precip out of here shortly. By the time you get salt the pavement will be dry.


Thank you sir!

It is snowing here now, a heavy wet snow that is melting as soon as it hits.


----------



## Lightningllc

Paul is it sticking??


----------



## procut

Superior L & L;1389192 said:


> What truck did you buy off them ?
> 
> The cars mike works on are very cool !


'09 2500HD with Western V. I think this one was kind of Mike's personal truck. He said something about going to work with his dad building cars, but I thought he was gonna still help with lawnpro a little too, maybe not.

Anybody know what Pallas is up to? Always enjoyed his posts - he and I always had similar way of thinking on things.


----------



## Superior L & L

Lightningllc;1389357 said:


> Paul is it sticking??


Landscape beds are white, everything else is wet


----------



## terrapro

procut;1389362 said:


> '09 2500HD with Western V. I think this one was kind of Mike's personal truck. He said something about going to work with his dad building cars, but I thought he was gonna still help with lawnpro a little too, maybe not.
> 
> Anybody know what Pallas is up to? Always enjoyed his posts - he and I always had similar way of thinking on things.


What do you like zebras also? J?K


----------



## Lightningllc

Cole how's howell


----------



## terrapro

Lightningllc;1389408 said:


> Cole how's howell


Give me a minute, I'll go check.


----------



## Lightningllc

terrapro;1389409 said:


> Give me a minute, I'll go check.


Now that's service. Pick up a monster bfc also.


----------



## terrapro

Still light snow coming down here, nothing sticking but to roofs and cars. I am halfway expecting a freeze tonight being at 25deg forecast, I will be out in the AM to check puddles.


----------



## Lightningllc

Paul is it bad by you. Fox 2 says u are on the chopping block


----------



## Boomer123

It's raining good here (Waterford) so wish the ground would freeze getting tired of the dog coming in with muddy paws


----------



## VIPHGM

Moonlighter;1388701 said:


> Sweet how does Wednesday sound the 28th. Time?
> 
> They got like 14 pool tables, full bar, munchie bar food, dart boards, tons of tvs & cute waitresses.


I will have to let you know about the 28th, I'm working on a demolition job in tecumseh since the weather is holding out I'm using the weather to my advantage to get as much done as I can...


----------



## snow_man_48045

terrapro;1389403 said:


> What do you like zebras also? J?K


Saw the zebra going up North Ave a few weeks ago near 26 Mile Road....


----------



## Moonlighter

Ground is wet up here, barely any snow on the cars.


----------



## Plow man Foster

Moonlighter;1389651 said:


> Ground is wet up here, barely any snow on the cars.


tops of cars pretty covered here while ground is still wet! in DUBB B


----------



## PowersTree

Snow on the grass and cars here in Clarkston.

edit: Pavement is only wet.


----------



## axl

Ground still wet in livonia, saw a couple guys with salt...getting cold out here


----------



## esshakim

Just finished a partial salt run... Did mainly walks went real light on the lots


----------



## Lightningllc

Is it icIng up


----------



## bln

slick In spotssouth lyon to southfield


----------



## Lightningllc

I've got a lot of ice on my unsalted hood of my truck.


----------



## bln

Justin, that joke is so last season.


----------



## M & D LAWN

Lots icing up quick in Dearborn and Taylor.


----------



## Lightningllc

No it has been used a couple of times this year.


----------



## Lightningllc

There is a lot of ice out here.


----------



## BossPlowGuy04

i just got in, not to bad overall in novi, did a little spot treating and headed back home.


----------



## Superior L & L

Salting everything up here , real light app


----------



## terrapro

Same here, icey.


----------



## hosejockey4506

spotty ice from grand river and golf club in brighton to grand blanc. some lots are covered with ice otheres are dry 

we ended up salting about 75 percent of our accounts due to the frozen puddles


----------



## PowersTree

I'm hearing from a few people its getting icy. Gonna do a quick run to check 
y sites.


----------



## alternative

snow_man_48045;1389638 said:


> Saw the zebra going up North Ave a few weeks ago near 26 Mile Road....


same here-- saw him down in GPP



bln;1389714 said:


> Justin, that joke is so last season.


Hahahaaa


----------



## Lightningllc

Sean your on a roll this morning hustler.


----------



## Moonlighter

Spot treated in Clarkston and Waterford, not bad a few icy spots here and there.


----------



## 2FAST4U

Every things dry up here :crying: in Chesterfield. Cold but dry

So I get to go turn water off to a sprinkler system today, system's already winterized there was just water up to the PVB. The homeowner has been out of town I could never get over there to get into the basement. What's your thoughs?


----------



## Plow man Foster

2FAST4U;1389768 said:


> Every things dry up here :crying: in Chesterfield. Cold but dry
> 
> So I get to go turn water off to a sprinkler system today, system's already winterized there was just water up to the PVB. The homeowner has been out of town I could never get over there to get into the basement. What's your thoughs?


run! prsportprsport


----------



## 2FAST4U

PVB was all good, turned off the water and drained...kind of surprised myself.


----------



## smoore45

2FAST4U;1389833 said:


> PVB was all good, turned off the water and drained...kind of surprised myself.


It just hasn't been cold enough yet to probably freeze up stuff close to the house. I still have weeds that are green and growing in my flower beds up against the brick of my house. I can't believe its December 23rd and I'm saying that. SLOOOOOOOOOOOW start to this winter...:realmad:


----------



## terrapro

hosejockey4506;1389728 said:


> spotty ice from grand river and golf club in brighton to grand blanc. some lots are covered with ice otheres are dry
> 
> we ended up salting about 75 percent of our accounts due to the frozen puddles


Do you mean the intersection of Golf Club and Grandriver in Howell? Do you do the Aldi's or CVS?


----------



## Superior L & L

hosejockey4506;1389728 said:


> spotty ice from grand river and golf club in brighton to grand blanc. some lots are covered with ice otheres are dry
> 
> we ended up salting about 75 percent of our accounts due to the frozen puddles


Wow, that's quiet the large service area, what do u do in gb


----------



## michigancutter

Nothing but dry cement by me this morning. Fix the western. C2 was bad replaced it and worked like a charm. Now time to put ina fuel filter on the chevy andfix the dodges driver door. Funny just got acall on a clean up.wtf its december 23. Maybe do it on Monday since its warm still. Lol


----------



## 2FAST4U

Well went up to Tees 'N'' Things in Romeo today to pick up my saftey vest for the guys incase it ever snows, had a hoodie done for me and a black fleece done for mom

Merry Christmas Everyone, hope everyone has a safe and happy holiday!!!


----------



## Matson Snow

Very Nice!!!!......:salute:

Do you want me to PM you my address so you can send me a Hoodie.......:laughing:


----------



## TheXpress2002

I said I would only be posting if necessary.....

Concern is being raised regarding the Monday night through Tuesday night timeframe. Following a phased system that is starting to rear its head. Enough concern at this time for myself to change my week plans. On the road at the moment will try to update later tonight with specifics regarding ice and snow.


----------



## sefh

TheXpress2002;1390207 said:


> I said I would only be posting if necessary.....
> 
> Concern is being raised regarding the Monday night through Tuesday night timeframe. Following a phased system that is starting to rear its head. Enough concern at this time for myself to change my week plans. On the road at the moment will try to update later tonight with specifics regarding ice and snow.


This sounds like it might be interesting new. I should go hook the plow up and test her out.


----------



## PowersTree

Thanks Express.


----------



## ALC-GregH

This must be the largest thread on here. LOL 817 pages!


----------



## MikeLawnSnowLLC

Man I'm bored.........


----------



## magnatrac

Chances for a white christmas at my house 100% It is currently snow a wet heavy snow that should turn much drier as the night goes on ! 27 degrees and 52% hunidity are not the best but atleast it's a start. I will post pics later !!!

, shaun


----------



## PowersTree

magnatrac;1390222 said:


> Chances for a white christmas at my house 100% It is currently snow a wet heavy snow that should turn much drier as the night goes on ! 27 degrees and 52% hunidity are not the best but atleast it's a start. I will post pics later !!!
> 
> , shaun


We need a like button. Between you and PK, maybe ill get a coating.


----------



## Glockshot73!

Anybody think this clipper will pick up more moisture as it comes over the drink and stay togeather long enough to give us a coating tonight?


----------



## TheXpress2002

Dodgetruckman731;1390282 said:


> Anybody think this clipper will pick up more moisture as it comes over the drink and stay togeather long enough to give us a coating tonight?


..........No


----------



## brookline

Hopefully we will get something next week


----------



## Glockshot73!

TheXpress2002;1390302 said:


> ..........No


Bummerooski


----------



## Plow man Foster

2FAST4U;1390069 said:


> Well went up to Tees 'N'' Things in Romeo today to pick up my saftey vest for the guys incase it ever snows, had a hoodie done for me and a black fleece done for mom
> 
> Merry Christmas Everyone, hope everyone has a safe and happy holiday!!!


Those are tight!


----------



## Lightningllc

Jim, I see great deal is also a used car lot now. Gotta do what you gotta do


----------



## Matson Snow

brookline;1390308 said:


> Hopefully we will get something next week


Joe......How's that Plow working............:laughing:


----------



## Matson Snow

Lightningllc;1390360 said:


> Jim, I see great deal is also a used car lot now. Gotta do what you gotta do


Maybe they will get into Towing and Car Transport too...............Thumbs Up


----------



## brookline

Matson Snow;1390405 said:


> Joe......How's that Plow working............:laughing:


:laughing: I knew that was coming... I told Dave that last night. Put my spare line on it that I forgot to keep in the truck on when I got home. Works like a champ again.


----------



## magnatrac

Ok here are a couple pics just after I got going. There is a couple inches on the pavers now but it's too dark for a decent pic.










another view










Here's a couple from last year.










after a great night !










, shaun


----------



## Metro Lawn

Matson Snow;1390409 said:


> Maybe they will get into Towing and Car Transport too...............Thumbs Up


I know that wasn't aimed at me???? I still plow.. even have a couple of Superior Materials locations this year. (Jefferson & Auburn Rd.)


----------



## Matson Snow

Metro Lawn;1390425 said:


> I know that wasn't aimed at me???? I still plow.. even have a couple of Superior Materials locations this year. (Jefferson & Auburn Rd.)


Hmmm...Wonder what happend toThe company that has done them the last few years.....Jefferson is pretty rough and was way underpriced...I think it was around $375 a Push......Anyway, I hope you are getting more than that....

Auburn is not to bad...Price was decent to......


----------



## Matson Snow

Metro Lawn;1390425 said:


> I know that wasn't aimed at me???? I still plow.. even have a couple of Superior Materials locations this year. (Jefferson & Auburn Rd.)


Landscape Services Did Aubrun Rd....Sterling Heights....Mt.Clemens.....Chesterfield

Midwest Landscape Did 2 Novi Locations...Brighton...Howell...Wixom and an Office in Farmington Hills


----------



## magnatrac

Matson Snow;1390453 said:


> Landscape Services Did Aubrun Rd....Sterling Heights....Mt.Clemens.....Chesterfield
> 
> Midwest Landscape Did 2 Novi Locations...Brighton...Howell...Wixom and an Office in Farmington Hills


 Not to cut in here but are you talking about L.S.I. out of clinton twp. ? Continue on .....


----------



## Matson Snow

magnatrac;1390468 said:


> Not to cut in here but are you talking about L.S.I. out of clinton twp. ? Continue on .....


Yup....Red Trucks.....They Put a Skid at Jefferson with a POS pusher on it


----------



## Matson Snow

Midwest Did the Ann Arbor plant too........I think thats it......Thumbs Up


----------



## magnatrac

I have worked in both partners( if it's still a partnership) houses doing floors in shelby twp. Worked in lennys house a couple of times. He is a real cool guy. He knew I had a small company on the side and said " you can make alot of money as a small 2-3 truck company with out alot of head aches" I saw the co. name and it rang a bell that's all !!!

, shaun


----------



## Metro Lawn

Matson Snow;1390434 said:


> Hmmm...Wonder what happend toThe company that has done them the last few years.....Jefferson is pretty rough and was way underpriced...I think it was around $375 a Push......Anyway, I hope you are getting more than that....
> 
> Auburn is not to bad...Price was decent to......


$700 with salt for Jefferson. I have a sub pushing it for $200 and we salt it. Auburn is like $350 with salt. I am doing them for my buddy in St. Clair. He has the contract, but not enough trucks to do them all. I don't thnk he is doing the westside stuff.


----------



## Lightningllc

We can do the west side stuff if you want John. A metro company of LLP


----------



## Matson Snow

Metro Lawn;1390500 said:


> $700 with salt for Jefferson. I have a sub pushing it for $200 and we salt it. Auburn is like $350 with salt. I am doing them for my buddy in St. Clair. He has the contract, but not enough trucks to do them all. I don't thnk he is doing the westside stuff.


The jefferson price is much better...Like i said Landscape Service was doing it for $375 per push and $125 a Ton for the salt


----------



## Metro Lawn

Matson Snow;1390511 said:


> The jefferson price is much better...Like i said Landscape Service was doing it for $375 per push and $125 a Ton for the salt


I didn't think it was all that big. They only have the paved areas done. They said they would do all the gravel areas with a loader.


----------



## magnatrac

Well I wasn't paying attention messing around on the computer here and didn't check on the snow making in a bit. I just shoveled 6-8" of cement off the pavers in the pic's above. Wet man made snow makes wet natural snow look like powder Needless to say I repositioned it !!!

, shaun


----------



## Lightningllc

A fellow lawn guy from south Lyon took his life tonight, so sad he had 2 kids. His company was first class lawn & snow. I hate hearing of this stuff, no matter how bad it is theirs help and need to trust in god.


----------



## caitlyncllc

Lightningllc;1390658 said:


> A fellow lawn guy from south Lyon took his life tonight, so sad he had 2 kids. His company was first class lawn & snow. I hate hearing of this stuff, no matter how bad it is theirs help and need to trust in god.


That's so sad. My wifes late husband took his life with my wife and their 2 kids in the house. BANG. The damage left behind is enormous and lasts a lifetime.


----------



## Plow man Foster

magnatrac;1390423 said:


> Ok here are a couple pics just after I got going. There is a couple inches on the pavers now but it's too dark for a decent pic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> another view
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a couple from last year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> after a great night !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , shaun


how many of these do you have?? Can we set them up all over the city?? Im ready for a nice 3-5 incher!


----------



## terrapro

1/4 inch to dusting here, going to bed soon.


----------



## TheXpress2002

All surfaces in Canton have a dusting. 

We can blame Lake Michigan for helping this one.


----------



## Metro Lawn

Not a single flake here.


----------



## brookline

Dusting on untreated areas in wayne. Heading to dearborn heights now


----------



## Moonlighter

Just looked outside and hey it's winter again lol.


----------



## Boomer123

Not a thing in Waterford


----------



## Moonlighter

weird anyone got an update for Clarkston?


----------



## Boomer123

Moonlighter;1390790 said:


> weird anyone got an update for Clarkston?


Nope but my girlfriend lives in Highland off Hickory Ridge and said it's snowing big flakes.


----------



## brookline

Dusting in dearborn heights heading to trenton now


----------



## Moonlighter

Thank you.


----------



## P&M Landscaping

brookline;1390794 said:


> Dusting in dearborn heights heading to trenton now


Dry downriver


----------



## Icemelter

14 and woodward has a white coating


----------



## ACutAbovemi

Farmington hills, novi, commerce areas all are covered with a light dusting. Still comming down good.
Check a few sites to see how the residual from the am was doing and I will be salting everything that's open tomorrow! Up at 445!


----------



## brookline

P&M Landscaping;1390799 said:


> Dry downriver


Im in Riverview now and roads and drives are coated


----------



## Metro Lawn

Starting to come down and stick on the eastside.


----------



## Metro Lawn

Quote:
Originally Posted by Dodgetruckman731 
Anybody think this clipper will pick up more moisture as it comes over the drink and stay togeather long enough to give us a coating tonight?

..........No 

:laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## esshakim

Coming down pretty good downtown to southfield.. lodge was like a skating rink .. gonna have a full salt run tonight


----------



## Red Bull Junkie

Solid coating in A2.


----------



## Moonlighter

I got at least a quarter of an inch down and still snowing.


----------



## Boomer123

very light dusting in Waterford


----------



## snowman6

Moonlighter;1390841 said:


> I got at least a quarter of an inch down and still snowing.


just about the same here in Milford.


----------



## TGS Inc.

noaa sure missed this one!!


----------



## mike45

How much snow is in Farmington/Novi area? Thanks.


----------



## tsnap

just got done full salt run for the commercials open tomorrow or 24 hrs. Very slippery iced over in westland, wayne and canton. City trucks just out now salting. Just a dusting over ice and stopped snowing.payup


----------



## brookline

Everyone be extremely careful roads are a literal ice rink in dearborn heights


----------



## Moonlighter

It is slick out, I slid through a couple of lights on that run. People think they can fly and stop on a dime so watch out guys.


----------



## Lightningllc

In south Lyon, Brighton, Milford it is not as icy as in farmington the more east u go the worse.


----------



## alternative

Dodgetruckman731;1390312 said:


> Bummerooski


you got your coating..
Good thing its SAT, I slept in today and woke at 5:00 to see this coating outside..thought we werent getting anything???


----------



## hogggman

I have a buyers electric vbox the black one. I turn it on the vibrator works but nothing else and the light on the power switch is flashing any ideas??


----------



## alternative

magnatrac;1390487 said:


> I have worked in both partners( if it's still a partnership) houses doing floors in shelby twp. Worked in lennys house a couple of times. He is a real cool guy. He knew I had a small company on the side and said " you can make alot of money as a small 2-3 truck company with out alot of head aches" I saw the co. name and it rang a bell that's all !!!
> shaun


yeah, theyre both good guys..paul is the other owner- he lives in SCS. But lenny is right..They know now that it was much easier(less headaches) when they were smaller, now they blew up to a 100+ emp company and have tons of stress/headaches..



Matson Snow;1390409 said:


> Maybe they will get into Towing and Car Transport too...............Thumbs Up


Haha===guess its all the same kinda buisness (a used beater is eventually gonna need some transportation/towiing.)


----------



## alternative

hogggman;1390881 said:


> I have a buyers electric vbox the black one. I turn it on the vibrator works but nothing else and the light on the power switch is flashing any ideas??


which light..Jam? check in the auger for salt froze up...
try checking the fuse as well as the connections at the controller and the spinner motor.


----------



## eatonpaving

*ice.........snow.............*

i am so glade that i looked outside at 1 am.....every weatherman said nothing to worry about......telegraph from ford rd to 10 mile was an ice rink.....


----------



## Superior L & L

TGS Inc.;1390853 said:


> noaa sure missed this one!!


No one can really forcast lake effect. !


----------



## hogggman

No its not the jam light its thelight on the power switch the spinner was starting to get slow i checked all connections for heat then all of a sudden the auger quit too then i noticed the light flashing cant find any fuses all connections look good


----------



## hosejockey4506

anything we salted yesterday didnt need it today. but the ones we skipped yesterday needed a little salt shaker action


----------



## Superior L & L

Got to love some of the contractor up here. Salt truck on one side of parking lot, sweeper on the other ! 

Apply salt then suck it up and reapply tomoorow.


----------



## Glockshot73!

alternative;1390878 said:


> you got your coating..
> Good thing its SAT, I slept in today and woke at 5:00 to see this coating outside..thought we werent getting anything???


Nice little lake effect enhanced clipper. Forcasts showed it to break apart by the time it got here. Glad it held up, helps pay for the girlfriends coach presents 

Chris


----------



## Glockshot73!

Superior L & L;1390899 said:


> Got to love some of the contractor up here. Salt truck on one side of parking lot, sweeper on the other !
> 
> Apply salt then suck it up and reapply tomoorow.


Some ppl man, hopefully it was two diffrent companys.


----------



## terrapro

Dodgetruckman731;1390918 said:


> Nice little lake effect enhanced clipper. Forcasts showed it to break apart by the time it got here. Glad it held up, helps pay for the girlfriends coach presents
> 
> Chris


Your buying your girlfriends coach a present?


----------



## 2FAST4U

Wow, not cool when up sleep in and wake up to this!!! Finishing things up, salts working great


----------



## Tango

2FAST4U;1390948 said:


> Wow, not cool when up sleep in and wake up to this!!! Finishing things up, salts working great


I almost sent you a text around two this morning. Next time I will.


----------



## MikeLawnSnowLLC

I think a lot of people were caught off gaurd. I know i sure was!


----------



## 2FAST4U

Tango;1390957 said:


> I almost sent you a text around two this morning. Next time I will.


Call me, its winter just call phones always on!!


----------



## smoore45

Superior L & L;1390899 said:


> Got to love some of the contractor up here. Salt truck on one side of parking lot, sweeper on the other !
> 
> Apply salt then suck it up and reapply tomoorow.


Thats pretty funny.

But be careful, you don't want to get caught critiquing other peoples work.......


----------



## TheXpress2002

Last night was purely lake enhanced. That was not suppose to hold together.

CURRENTLY Tuesday a conservative estimate is 2-4 inches of snow, with current partial phasing. Will post an update late tonight.


----------



## magnatrac

Well this little bit of snow was melted from the salt I put down yesterday. I am not really happy to see it. Now there is a dusting every where taking away the shock factor of having a foot of snow infront of my house ! As soon as the sun gets a bit brighter to cook this off I will have the best christmas decorations on the street :laughing:


----------



## smoore45

TheXpress2002;1391020 said:


> Last night was purely lake enhanced. That was not suppose to hold together.
> 
> CURRENTLY Tuesday a conservative estimate is 2-4 inches of snow, with current partial phasing. Will post an update late tonight.


Thanks for the updates. Its weird how the models this year seem to not agree or even hold true until about 72 hours out. Sometimes less.


----------



## TheXpress2002

smoore45;1391028 said:


> Thanks for the updates. Its weird how the models this year seem to not agree or even hold true until about 72 hours out. Sometimes less.


Current thought.....

http://wxcaster.com/gis-snow-overlays2.php3?STATIONID=DTX


----------



## Hillcrest2011

hogggman;1390896 said:


> No its not the jam light its thelight on the power switch the spinner was starting to get slow i checked all connections for heat then all of a sudden the auger quit too then i noticed the light flashing cant find any fuses all connections look good


Hey Joe being it to the shop On Monday we will hook it to my controller and make sure it is that before you go dump all that money on a new on


----------



## smoore45

TheXpress2002;1391033 said:


> Current thought.....
> 
> http://wxcaster.com/gis-snow-overlays2.php3?STATIONID=DTX


Looks to be interesting down my way, now lets see where the storm track goes over the next few days. Have a Merry Christmas!


----------



## magnatrac

Ok here is a couple pic's of what I made last night.



















As far as a snow for next week goes that would be great news to me. I sure would like to get atleast one full run of the plow route before the year is out. A nice 2 - 4" snow fall would be a good way to get this season back on track !!! This morning I found a couple of my plow stakes pulled out laying on the ground. My first thought was who the heck was in my yard last night. A closer look and there were a set of deer tracks right to where they were. The stupid deer chewed on the ends of the green stakes and pulled them out. When j thomas was out of orange stakes I didn't really think using the green ones would be a problem :laughing:

, shaun


----------



## P&M Landscaping

brookline;1390808 said:


> Im in Riverview now and roads and drives are coated


Grosse Ile didn't have squat! Hoping for this tuesday storm, Merry Christmas everyone!


----------



## TKO1

I asked Santa for a Lions victory and plowable snow


----------



## TKO1

What did you ask for?


----------



## Tango

TheXpress2002;1391020 said:


> Last night was purely lake enhanced. That was not suppose to hold together.
> 
> CURRENTLY Tuesday a conservative estimate is 2-4 inches of snow, with current partial phasing. Will post an update late tonight.


Sweet, get the first push out of the way so I can head North for new years. Please tell me nothing on the horizon for Thursday - Monday.


----------



## Plow man Foster

TKO1;1391138 said:


> What did you ask for?


A plowable event and a nice boss vxt
Before the new year


----------



## michigancutter

TKO1;1391138 said:


> What did you ask for?


The winning lotto numbers.


----------



## P&M Landscaping

Just passing these along

http://detroit.craigslist.org/mcb/pts/2767714561.html


----------



## snowman6

TKO1;1391136 said:


> I asked Santa for a Lions victory and plowable snow


x2. My nephew is going to the game today and it will be his first big sporting event. Merry Christmas Eve everyone :waving:


----------



## delong17

magnatrac;1391116 said:


> Ok here is a couple pic's of what I made last night.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As far as a snow for next week goes that would be great news to me. I sure would like to get atleast one full run of the plow route before the year is out. A nice 2 - 4" snow fall would be a good way to get this season back on track !!! This morning I found a couple of my plow stakes pulled out laying on the ground. My first thought was who the heck was in my yard last night. A closer look and there were a set of deer tracks right to where they were. The stupid deer chewed on the ends of the green stakes and pulled them out. When j thomas was out of orange stakes I didn't really think using the green ones would be a problem :laughing:
> 
> , shaun


Hey Shaun,

I have tampered with snow making for the last couple years and i think i am going to start making it again for my backyard 'park' for snowboarding this winter.

What equipment are you using(pressure washer size and compressor size? where are you drawing the water from(house, well, pool, lake)? and what nozzles/mixture are you using? Your snow seems to be working very well. Almost like you are using a large lake pump to be producing that much snow.

Let me know or PM me. I have made the 'snow at home' sg3 model and have make a little over a foot onf snow running almost 36 hours straight.(granted this was two years ago and i was a newbi)


----------



## Superior L & L

P&M Landscaping;1391201 said:


> Just passing these along
> 
> http://detroit.craigslist.org/mcb/pts/2767714561.html


Wow, that almost seams to cheap


----------



## procut

Superior L & L;1391346 said:


> Wow, that almost seams to cheap


I know, I'm temped to pick up the 8' one just to have...


----------



## AndyTblc

well we got a dusting of snow last night, but it has since melted and it's long gone


----------



## Lightningllc

Wow what a waste of salt lots are caulk.


----------



## Superior L & L

Go to church or watch the lions ???? Hmmmmm decisions decisions


----------



## BossPlow2010

Superior L & L;1391433 said:


> Go to church or watch the lions ???? Hmmmmm decisions decisions


Go to the midnight mass,

Merry Christmas.


----------



## A&LSiteService

Superior L & L;1391433 said:


> Go to church or watch the lions ???? Hmmmmm decisions decisions


Church will not let you downThumbs Up


----------



## caitlyncllc

Superior L & L;1391433 said:


> Go to church or watch the lions ???? Hmmmmm decisions decisions


Record the Lions. A small price to pay for His sacrifice for us.....


----------



## eatonpaving

A&LSiteService;1391435 said:


> Church will not let you downThumbs Up


church will not let me in.......


----------



## Superior L & L

Merry Christmas !!!!!!!


----------



## Leisure Time LC

Merry Christmas everyone


----------



## Moonlighter

Happy New Year! ....oops I mean Merry Christmas all.


----------



## eatonpaving

*this is some snow..........*

happy holidays............


----------



## caitlyncllc

I second that motion.


----------



## alternative

A&LSiteService;1391435 said:


> Church will not let you downThumbs Up


right on--



eatonpaving;1391455 said:


> church will not let me in.......


haha thats funny..you must be a real bad ass randy. :laughing:



caitlyncllc;1391555 said:


> I second that motion.


Thumbs Up


----------



## Bigrd1

Looking for new headlight bulbs for my ford. I don't really like the HID imitations...any suggestions?????


----------



## 2FAST4U

Merry christmas everyone!!


----------



## IC-Smoke

THINK SNOW! Merry Christmas!


----------



## 24v6spd

Merry Christmas to all and to all a good night!


----------



## tsnap

merry christmas everyone hope you all have a great and safe holiday


----------



## Plow man Foster




----------



## lawns4life

any update on tuesday?


----------



## brookline

Merry christmas everyone!!


----------



## Hillcrest2011

Merry Christmas everyone have a safe holiday bring on the snow!!!!


----------



## A&LSiteService

Merry Christmas guys!


----------



## PowersTree

Hope everyone had a Merry Christmas!!

Hopefully my request for snow will arrive Tuesday.


----------



## esshakim

Tuesday is starting to looking very promising, we might actually get to drop our plows this time..


----------



## eatonpaving

*snow*

looks like snow starting monday night and lasting till late tuesday...saying up to 2 inches....might be more if it turns colder monday night... now i might get to see how my pro wings work.


----------



## Superior L & L

NOAA is saying we may get a nich but with a low of 32 we will probably salti g


----------



## Matson Snow

esshakim;1392049 said:


> Tuesday is starting to looking very promising, we might actually get to drop our plows this time..


Don't Count your Chickens before they Hatch............


----------



## bln

Matson, next time you post a chic make sure she is hot!


----------



## alternative

Superior L & L;1392113 said:


> NOAA is saying we may get a nich but with a low of 32 we will probably salti g


exactly--looks like we'll be too warm for accum. snow *at least enough to push...
but i'll take saltings anyday over plowing anyhow.payup


----------



## TheXpress2002

Good Evening....

First off Merry Christmas to everyone. I hope everyone had a wonderful day.

I know we have had some false signals regarding weather patterns so far this winter leading me to eat crow and burry my head in the soft and soaked soil, but drastic changes are forthcoming.

A system will be in play for the early Tuesday morning thru Tuesday night timeframe. Many factors play a role in this system and can drastically change the events at hand. This will be a phased system one from the northwest and one from the southwest. The areas that should be affected will be east of US127 and south of M59 (and may be further south than that). The further south and further east will have higher totals. Timing currently shows snow starting Tuesday morning 4am'ish Temps should support all snow. 

Again the exact track of the system will GREATLY affect how much snow falls. Currently it looks to be a 2-4 inch snowfall, most falling during daytime hours. The next few runs of the models should give a decent idea of the track as most models are in agreement. (this is a first as why I will jump on board)

The remainder of the week the forecast of above average temps and quiet weather has been BUSTED and busted bad. Wednesday will struggle to get to 28 along with lingering snow showers. We will have to watch the lakes as LES will kick into high gear.

Thursday a clipper will move through some sort of the area.

Over next weekend another phased system will be forming with either us or the EC getting hit. 

Longer range if the signals hold (all indications are they will) there is a train of systems without a caboose.


----------



## Superior L & L

alternative;1392133 said:


> exactly--looks like we'll be too warm for accum. snow *at least enough to push...
> but i'll take saltings anyday over plowing anyhow.payup


Don't get me wrong, we need to do some plowing to check our routes and get some trucks working. But I run 30% of the trucks and employees on a salting run so I like the nice easy salt runs


----------



## MikeLawnSnowLLC

"A train without a caboose" I don't like the sounds of that!! lol


----------



## Superior L & L

TheXpress2002;1392145 said:


> Good Evening....
> I know we have had some false signals regarding weather patterns so far this winter leading me to eat crow and burry my head in the soft and soaked


You are more "on" than any one, and this is Michigan.


----------



## A&LSiteService

TheXpress2002;1392145 said:


> Good Evening....
> 
> First off Merry Christmas to everyone. I hope everyone had a wonderful day.
> 
> I know we have had some false signals regarding weather patterns so far this winter leading me to eat crow and burry my head in the soft and soaked soil, but drastic changes are forthcoming.
> 
> A system will be in play for the early Tuesday morning thru Tuesday night timeframe. Many factors play a role in this system and can drastically change the events at hand. This will be a phased system one from the northwest and one from the southwest. The areas that should be affected will be east of US127 and south of M59 (and may be further south than that). The further south and further east will have higher totals. Timing currently shows snow starting Tuesday morning 4am'ish Temps should support all snow.
> 
> Again the exact track of the system will GREATLY affect how much snow falls. Currently it looks to be a 2-4 inch snowfall, most falling during daytime hours. The next few runs of the models should give a decent idea of the track as most models are in agreement. (this is a first as why I will jump on board)
> 
> The remainder of the week the forecast of above average temps and quiet weather has been BUSTED and busted bad. Wednesday will struggle to get to 28 along with lingering snow showers. We will have to watch the lakes as LES will kick into high gear.
> 
> Thursday a clipper will move through some sort of the area.
> 
> Over next weekend another phased system will be forming with either us or the EC getting hit.
> 
> Longer range if the signals hold (all indications are they will) there is a train of systems without a caboose.


Thanks for the update Ryan, I hope you had a great ChristmasThumbs Up


----------



## procut

Thanks express! Sounds promising.


----------



## Lightningllc

Nothing like wet cement for the first one!!! 2-4 could be fun for a daytime storm! Salt salt and salt.


----------



## 2FAST4U

Thanks Ryan, hope you and the family had a great weekend!!

Merry Christmas everyone


----------



## newhere

MikeLawnSnowLLC;1392148 said:


> "A train without a caboose" I don't like the sounds of that!! lol


NEITHER DID SHE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

AHHHHHH hahah


----------



## A&LSiteService

newhere;1392183 said:


> NEITHER DID SHE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> AHHHHHH hahah


Now that was funny...


----------



## caitlyncllc

Thanks for the update. I am ready for winter, but not sure about this train - I'm hoping its the gravy train and not the I don't get to sleep for a week train.


----------



## Green Glacier

TheXpress2002;1392145 said:


> Good Evening....
> 
> First off Merry Christmas to everyone. I hope everyone had a wonderful day.
> 
> I know we have had some false signals regarding weather patterns so far this winter leading me to eat crow and burry my head in the soft and soaked soil, but drastic changes are forthcoming.
> 
> A system will be in play for the early Tuesday morning thru Tuesday night timeframe. Many factors play a role in this system and can drastically change the events at hand. This will be a phased system one from the northwest and one from the southwest. The areas that should be affected will be east of US127 and south of M59 (and may be further south than that). The further south and further east will have higher totals. Timing currently shows snow starting Tuesday morning 4am'ish Temps should support all snow.
> 
> Again the exact track of the system will GREATLY affect how much snow falls. Currently it looks to be a 2-4 inch snowfall, most falling during daytime hours. The next few runs of the models should give a decent idea of the track as most models are in agreement. (this is a first as why I will jump on board)
> 
> The remainder of the week the forecast of above average temps and quiet weather has been BUSTED and busted bad. Wednesday will struggle to get to 28 along with lingering snow showers. We will have to watch the lakes as LES will kick into high gear.
> 
> Thursday a clipper will move through some sort of the area.
> 
> Over next weekend another phased system will be forming with either us or the EC getting hit.
> 
> Longer range if the signals hold (all indications are they will) there is a train of systems without a caboose.


Thank's for the up date Xpress

Merry Chritmas Everyone


----------



## firelwn82

Thank you very much Ryan aka Express..... Are the weather guessers still predicting above 70" like they were back in late Oct early November? If so were in for a world of hurt fellas......


----------



## Metro Lawn

firelwn82;1392260 said:


> Thank you very much Ryan aka Express..... Are the weather guessers still predicting above 70" like they were back in late Oct early November? If so were in for a world of hurt fellas......


I'll have mine 2" a day for 35 days... Lastest report is saying no snow out of this system... what gives


----------



## firelwn82

Metro Lawn;1392263 said:


> I'll have mine 2" a day for 35 days... Lastest report is saying no snow out of this system... what gives


I don't know, but I'm starting to stress out a little bit. I cant survive off of salting all winter. The waves are getting rough over here.....


----------



## irlandscaper

This looks promising: 
http://wxcaster.com/gis-snow-overlays.php3?STATIONID=DTX


----------



## Moonlighter

TheXpress2002;1392145 said:


> Good Evening....
> 
> First off Merry Christmas to everyone. I hope everyone had a wonderful day.
> 
> I know we have had some false signals regarding weather patterns so far this winter leading me to eat crow and burry my head in the soft and soaked soil, but drastic changes are forthcoming.
> 
> A system will be in play for the early Tuesday morning thru Tuesday night timeframe. Many factors play a role in this system and can drastically change the events at hand. This will be a phased system one from the northwest and one from the southwest. The areas that should be affected will be east of US127 and south of M59 (and may be further south than that). The further south and further east will have higher totals. Timing currently shows snow starting Tuesday morning 4am'ish Temps should support all snow.
> 
> Again the exact track of the system will GREATLY affect how much snow falls. Currently it looks to be a 2-4 inch snowfall, most falling during daytime hours. The next few runs of the models should give a decent idea of the track as most models are in agreement. (this is a first as why I will jump on board)
> 
> The remainder of the week the forecast of above average temps and quiet weather has been BUSTED and busted bad. Wednesday will struggle to get to 28 along with lingering snow showers. We will have to watch the lakes as LES will kick into high gear.
> 
> Thursday a clipper will move through some sort of the area.
> 
> Over next weekend another phased system will be forming with either us or the EC getting hit.
> 
> Longer range if the signals hold (all indications are they will) there is a train of systems without a caboose.


Thank you very much for the update, hopefully we can get winter started this week.payup


----------



## TGS Inc.

Its sounding like a couple of salt runs Tuesday...NICE!


----------



## Plow man Foster

Well boys dont get too excited about dropping the blades tomorrow! If anything we'll be dropping some Salt And maybe scraping a LITTLE bit of slush! Because it looks like more of the snow will be west, so at best we're looking at 2" ON THE GRASS. The rains gonna melt alot of the snow!


----------



## Superior L & L

Plow man Foster;1392368 said:


> Well boys dont get too excited about dropping the blades tomorrow! If anything we'll be dropping some Salt And maybe scraping a LITTLE bit of slush! Because it looks like more of the snow will be west, so at best we're looking at 2" ON THE GRASS. The rains gonna melt alot of the snow!


You cannot make weather calls like this until u have a proven record like express does


----------



## TheXpress2002

Plow man Foster;1392368 said:


> Well boys dont get too excited about dropping the blades tomorrow! If anything we'll be dropping some Salt And maybe scraping a LITTLE bit of slush! Because it looks like more of the snow will be west, so at best we're looking at 2" ON THE GRASS. The rains gonna melt alot of the snow!


Snow to the west eh. Your Ipad must have flipped on you. Hit the rotation lock key before you make a profound statement.


----------



## Glockshot73!

I'm sure the temps tonight will play a huge role in what happens. The colder the ground gets tonight the better chances of us having a plowable event.


----------



## smoore45

Plow man Foster;1392368 said:


> Well boys dont get too excited about dropping the blades tomorrow! If anything we'll be dropping some Salt And maybe scraping a LITTLE bit of slush! Because it looks like more of the snow will be west, so at best we're looking at 2" ON THE GRASS. The rains gonna melt alot of the snow!


I think what Express has pointed out(as always with his forecasts) is that this could be a possibility. A matter of 100 miles or a few degrees can make the difference between no snow and 10". Some of our friends just to the west of us already had to deal with a heavy 6" snowfall this year and it very well could have been us. I also recall a similar situation to this last year where the storm was supposed to start as rain and we were supposed to end up with maybe 2". Well, it started as snow and ended up as 8". I won't forget this because I was hosting a family party at my house and had to leave because it started snowing like hell when it was forecasted to rain. Express said that it would most likely start as snow by the way...

The moral of the story, you will never know the exact weather, so like the boy scouts, ALWAYS BE PREPARED!


----------



## Glockshot73!

TheXpress2002;1392381 said:


> Snow to the west eh. Your Ipad must have flipped on you. Hit the rotation lock key before you make a profound statement.


Now thats funny right there i dont care who you are.


----------



## Plow man Foster

Haha my bad guys I meant to say people to the west will get more snow if any! No hard feelings towards you xpress!


----------



## cgrappler135

Off subject guys but i have to put it out there. Please keep your eyes out for a tow behind chipper. It was stolen from our shop at Inkster and 96 last night/yesterday. It was my buddy that i share the shop with so not sure on the motor size or brand yet. It was a decent size though. Thanks!


----------



## Red Bull Junkie

Let us know the color, condition, and any other details you can get as well. We always put a BOLO list in our trucks. (BE ON LOOK OUT FOR)


----------



## MikeLawnSnowLLC

local weather guys are saying anywhere from a dusting up to two inches. I'll settle for a 1/2"


----------



## Red Bull Junkie

Just received an email from DDM Tuning that my LED lights shipped today. Placed the order on the 12th! This is what the UPS tracking number pulled up: Your item was accepted at 8:58 am on December 26, 2011 in CHINA PEOPLES REP. Guess I will get them in another month or so


----------



## Plow Dude

Just my humble opinion but I think what ever snow we do get will mostly accumulate in the grassy areas only. I don't think we are going to be doing much plowing tomorrow.


----------



## Green Leaves

Until you have a proven track record please do not post your humble opinion... 
Just thought I would get in on the fun. Hello to all here. Been viewing the site for a few years without posting. Thought it was about time!! Happy Holidays to all. You all have been great over the years!!


----------



## Tscape




----------



## 2FAST4U

Tscape;1392588 said:


>


LMAO!!!

Any way heres a question guys, back at the end of lawn season I jumped in the truck and started it up the gas gauge went up to full then droped right back down to its resting spot like the truck was off and hasn't worked since. Any thoughs? some people are saying fuel sending unit....trucks a 2008 f350 ext cab


----------



## 24v6spd

2FAST4U;1392594 said:


> LMAO!!!
> 
> Any way heres a question guys, back at the end of lawn season I jumped in the truck and started it up the gas gauge went up to full then droped right back down to its resting spot like the truck was off and hasn't worked since. Any thoughs? some people are saying fuel sending unit....trucks a 2008 f350 ext cab


Check the fuel tank ground.


----------



## eatonpaving

*noaa*

n.o.a.a is now saying 1 to 3


----------



## tsnap

Red Bull Junkie;1392540 said:


> Just received an email from DDM Tuning that my LED lights shipped today. Placed the order on the 12th! This is what the UPS tracking number pulled up: Your item was accepted at 8:58 am on December 26, 2011 in CHINA PEOPLES REP. Guess I will get them in another month or so


It took me about a week and a half once it shipped tracking info is BS it only tells you when it leaves china and usps does not update until after i recieved it.

I will say nice products though i got ther hid kits for my plow lights and they work great


----------



## tsnap

24v6spd;1392648 said:


> Check the fuel tank ground.


Had a problem recenty with one at my shop that there wasd chafing at the column where the harness goes up to the cluster


----------



## Matson Snow

Accuweather is calling for 2 inches.....If thats the case im heading out to Pre-salt followed by Pre- plowing.................


----------



## MikeLawnSnowLLC

A few of the weather sites have changed accumulations a few times throughout the day. This is gunna be one of those wait and see storms!


----------



## eatonpaving

*radar*

seems to be moving right along....

http://radar.weather.gov/Conus/full_loop.php


----------



## Lightningllc

I hate to bust everyones bubble but the ground temps on asphalt are 40.3 and concrete are 38.8. Even if we get 3 inches you will be able to salt most of it away.I really don't see a plowing with these ground temps so warm. Daytime salt run and night time salt run!!!!! $$$$$


----------



## 2FAST4U

Lightningllc;1392780 said:


> I hate to bust everyones bubble but the ground temps on asphalt are 40.3 and concrete are 38.8. Even if we get 3 inches you will be able to salt most of it away.I really don't see a plowing with these ground temps so warm. Daytime salt run and night time salt run!!!!! $$$$$


Justin, thanks I was wondering what the temps were but was to lazy to go check. Im liking the two salt runs!!


----------



## 24v6spd

Lightningllc;1392780 said:


> I hate to bust everyones bubble but the ground temps on asphalt are 40.3 and concrete are 38.8. Even if we get 3 inches you will be able to salt most of it away.I really don't see a plowing with these ground temps so warm. Daytime salt run and night time salt run!!!!! $$$$$


Is that an infrared thermometer? I need to get one.


----------



## Lightningllc

I have a infrared and a probe I stick in the ground with a digital readout.


----------



## TheXpress2002

Lightningllc;1392833 said:


> I have a infrared and a probe I stick in the ground with a digital readout.


How did that infrared probe work the other day at those condos......hahahaha.....sorry I had to....much love


----------



## brookline

Im hoping for a salt only or a delayed start. I need a new line for a plow and the store gave me the wrong one so I have to wait till they open in the morning


----------



## Lightningllc

TheXpress2002;1392871 said:


> How did that infrared probe work the other day at those condos......hahahaha.....sorry I had to....much love


Funny, Ryan I'm waiting on the inside circle weather report, Your phone must be shut off!!!!:realmad:


----------



## TheXpress2002

Lightningllc;1392927 said:


> Funny, Ryan I'm waiting on the inside circle weather report, Your phone must be shut off!!!!:realmad:


Wife is gone, dogs are gone, sitting in the dark surrounded by peace and quiet. Will turn it back on in a few. (charging)


----------



## terrapro

TheXpress2002;1392989 said:


> Wife is gone, dogs are gone, sitting in the dark surrounded by peace and quiet. Will turn it back on in a few. (charging)


lucky guy right there!

See you in the AM.


----------



## MikeLawnSnowLLC

Not bursting my bubble!! I'd rather not plow to much headache....easier for me and one of my other guys to go spread salt and make more money with less bs!!


----------



## alternative

MikeLawnSnowLLC;1393038 said:


> Not bursting my bubble!! I'd rather not plow to much headache....easier for me and one of my other guys to go spread salt and make more money with less bs!!


of coarse Mike, we already said that a few times...and its gonna happen that way - just heard joe sobel on 950 AM and they say grassy areas only w/ accum snow and slop on the roads, but mostly just wet! Salt it is.. Id much rather as well at least for the rest of this year.=not ready to push snow just yet


----------



## Lightningllc

Salting is gravy and easy on the trucks as long as you wash them.


----------



## MikeLawnSnowLLC

alternative;1393050 said:


> of coarse Mike, we already said that a few times...and its gonna happen that way - just heard joe sobel on 950 AM and they say grassy areas only w/ accum snow and slop on the roads, but mostly just wet! Salt it is.. Id much rather as well at least for the rest of this year.=not ready to push snow just yet


Don't forget we have an appointment at 2 pm tommorow to sign the paper work for our merger.


----------



## alternative

ill be there--dont forget to bring the checkbook...
and i forget, is this place on Rochester Rd or Long lk??

Call me in the morning.


----------



## Sharpcut 1

Mike,
You stirring up the pot, or are you and Sean really merging?? Your new office gonna be on Little Mack??


----------



## snowfighter83

hey guys im john and im addicted to snowpatrol.lol. merry christmas , just jump onboard been lurkin a while. first i would like to give thanks to the express. i'v used his weather reports for 3 years now. and i kinda feel like i know some others just by reading all thr post.
im an employee not an owner our shop is in redford. i have done lawn service since i was 14 im now 28. for the last 10 years i'v done snow n ice services and i luv it. i have also done lotsa tree work. and have worked for one of the biggest best striping co. in michigan


----------



## madskier1986

I really hope that this Tuesday storm front is going to be a plow-able event tomorrow. Been itching to see how long my new route takes this year.


----------



## Tscape

Great. I have to take my recertification exam in East Lansing at 9am. To cancel or not to cancel?


----------



## newhere

Tscape;1393127 said:


> Great. I have to take my recertification exam in East Lansing at 9am. To cancel or not to cancel?


The workers cant cover for you?


----------



## michigancutter

Sean u buying up companies? Hell u can buy mine too. Tired of chasing work, kissing ass, waiting on snow, fixing trucks...... need a new plan on making money. Lol. 
Na
Welcome snowfighter83.


----------



## Tscape

newhere;1393129 said:


> The workers cant cover for you?


We shall see. I'm going for it. No phone contact whatsoever, clients or employees.


----------



## alternative

michigancutter;1393131 said:


> Sean u buying up companies? Hell u can buy mine too. Tired of chasing work, kissing ass, waiting on snow, fixing trucks...... need a new plan on making money. Lol.
> Na
> Welcome snowfighter83.


I already offered you Mike..but you need to answer your phone when i call you--and dont you have another gig going? the other green stuff..ha


----------



## BossPlow2010

alternative;1393220 said:


> I already offered you Mike..but you need to answer your phone when i call you--and dont you have another gig going? the other green stuff..ha


I always thought you were one for grammar?


----------



## michigancutter

Worst timming on this snow. Hate all dayers. Looks like minimal snowfall today just slush hopfuly. I'm going back to bed


----------



## michigancutter

alternative;1393220 said:


> I already offered you Mike..but you need to answer your phone when i call you--and dont you have another gig going? the other green stuff..ha


Yea but can't take that to the bank. I never answer my phone.lol can never find it


----------



## Lightningllc

Well what's the verdict. Anyone getting snow. It's raining in Brighton.


----------



## Green Glacier

Anything sticking yet


----------



## Plow man Foster

IN response to GREEN GLACIER ONLY (Since some people dont want me to respond to their questions) : Snow in West Bloomfield Sticking to some parts of the driveways and lots.Light dusting on cars..
snow in south lyon too....


----------



## Metro Lawn

nothing here yet


----------



## Lightningllc

Since my last post it has started snowing and it is sticking.


----------



## mike thunder

Freezing rain/Ice at 94/275 interchange at 7:30 am.


----------



## Superior L & L

Lightningllc;1393255 said:


> Since my last post it has started snowing and it is sticking.


Sticking to what ? Your unsalted hood 
Rain and 36 degrees up here


----------



## Lightningllc

Paul its turning back to rain here now. You guys in flint town are in a league of your own


----------



## TGS Inc.

Ground is warm, nothing sticking in Dearborn / Inkster area.


----------



## redskinsfan34

Snowing hard and sticking in Dexter for about 20 minutes. Then it turns to 80% rain and washes the snow off the road. Still sticking to grass. Express, any thoughts?


----------



## michigancutter

Freezing rain by me now. 2 just said will be lucky to c it stick to the cement. Grassy areas most likly.


----------



## GimmeSnow!!

Anyone salting?


----------



## terrapro

Just checked a few places and everything is wet. Sticking kinda to raised surfaces.


----------



## TGS Inc.

This will be an evening salting at best...


----------



## Lightningllc

Zero tolerances are getting salted right now.


----------



## Superior L & L

We have a a ton of salt on lots from the last salting so it's going to be some time before we go out


----------



## terrapro

Lightningllc;1393287 said:


> Zero tolerances are getting salted right now.


Where is that?



Superior L & L;1393289 said:


> We have a a ton of salt on lots from the last salting so it's going to be some time before we go out


Same here, I can still see salt down.


----------



## Moonlighter

Vehicles and grass is covered in white, back and forth between rain and sleet now.


----------



## Lightningllc

New Hudson.


----------



## caitlyncllc

Anyone got eyes in Hartland? Newhere? Terrapro? Whats it look like there? 
Snowing in Fenton - the grass is white-ish, concrete is wet and doesn't look like it is gonna slick up anytime soon.


----------



## caitlyncllc

Thank you to all who post updates here during storms. Saves me a HUGE amout of time and money running around I am spread out from Hartland to Flint this year I don't want to be, but gotta get while the gettin is good.


----------



## redskinsfan34

Dexter / A2: It's completely stopped now for at least 30 minutes. Just wet. It's even melting off the grass. We're still well above freezing. GreenGlacier, how's Chelsea looking?


----------



## ACutAbovemi

Commerce needs salt. No residual left. You know is going to snow more so get that first salt app down, even if it just had a few slick spots!


----------



## A&LSiteService

Raining in Brighton, just got in from Hartland and had to salt my property there, it was starting to get a little sloppy... and slick. It's an insurance office so it got salt.


----------



## Lightningllc

It's sleeting and icy on concrete.


----------



## Metro Lawn

Rain, rain, go away


----------



## mike thunder

All snow at 94/275 interchange at 9:25 am.


----------



## 2FAST4U

Does anyone else see that dry slot that'll be here soon? And fyi my concrete drive is 41.3°


----------



## A&LSiteService

Snowing good at 96 and 23


----------



## Greenstar lawn

still raining in Chesterfield. Trying to change over though. Temp in the truck read 37


----------



## Superior L & L

Update : the coffee and blanket I'm wrapped in on my couch are warm !!


----------



## Lightningllc

Paul the residual is gone it is getting slick out


----------



## 24v6spd

2FAST4U;1393367 said:


> Does anyone else see that dry slot that'll be here soon? And fyi my concrete drive is 41.3°


 Yes, I saw that and am hoping it will fill in.


----------



## esshakim

Starting to get slick in southfield.. getting ready for a salt run


----------



## GimmeSnow!!

Just about to head out for a salt run


----------



## magnatrac

I just salted 2 here in ortonville. They were ones that I let residule take care last time so they needed a refresh. Everything else it wet and it's been snowing/sleeting lightly since about 7 am. I guess the way thigs are going this year for me I will get to slat every other event On a side note someone has been salting a dentist lot we do and I have no clue who it is. Already paid for the season of plowing so I know it's our job. I wouldn't mind but they make a mess and it's on their set days the office is closed. They have done it twice so far :laughing:

, shaun


----------



## MikeLawnSnowLLC

Sharpcut 1;1393107 said:


> Mike,
> You stirring up the pot, or are you and Sean really merging?? Your new office gonna be on Little Mack??


We are going today to put it all on paper and see how it will operate. I bring more maintenance and lawn mowing to the table where sean has more experience in Hardscape, Concrete, and Design. By joining companies we will be starting in the ball park of 250 weekly lawn accts, around a 80 monthly maintenance accounts, plus landscape work that I used to sub out. As long as the dollars make sense I see it as a win win situation for the both of us.


----------



## Moonlighter

Wet and slushy in Clarkston, Waterford and Pontiac.


----------



## Tscape

Aced the pesticide exam in E. Lansing(never even cracked the books) and headed home. Stopped at GDP in Brighton for 2 yards, only to find my lots are wet in Pinckney and Dexter.


----------



## Moonlighter

Tscape;1393499 said:


> Aced the pesticide exam in E. Lansing(never even cracked the books) and headed home. Stopped at GDP in Brighton for 2 yards, only to find my lots are wet in Pinckney and Dexter.


Good Job Tscape!Thumbs Up


----------



## 2FAST4U

That dry slot is going to kill us!!! Thinking a salt run in the moring at best for me! :crying:


----------



## Lightningllc

Just watched a guy plow 3 houses. I had to stop and watch. I never heard of a 1/4 inch trigger on resi's.


----------



## Luther

Tscape;1393499 said:


> Aced the pesticide exam in E. Lansing(never even cracked the books) and headed home. Stopped at GDP in Brighton for 2 yards, only to find my lots are wet in Pinckney and Dexter.


Great job Mike!

Thanks for stopping by GDP too sir! Do you need to lose that salt anywhere around AA, or do you have a place to dump it for use later?


----------



## redskinsfan34

Tscape;1393499 said:


> Aced the pesticide exam in E. Lansing(never even cracked the books) and headed home. Stopped at GDP in Brighton for 2 yards, only to find my lots are wet in Pinckney and Dexter.


Ah that sucks Tscape. You should've asked on here. I would've told ya to skip on the salt. I'm sure you'll have a use for it later on in the season.


----------



## Tscape

TCLA;1393537 said:


> Great job Mike!
> 
> Thanks for stopping by GDP too sir! Do you need to lose that salt anywhere around AA, or do you have a place to dump it for use later?


I think the 2 yards will probably do me well today. I get done pretty quickly if you ever need a hand. I'm down with GDP! Yeah you know me!



redskinsfan34;1393541 said:


> Ah that sucks Tscape. You should've asked on here. I would've told ya to skip on the salt. I'm sure you'll have a use for it later on in the season.


You are correct sir. Lesson learned. Likewise, give me a call if you need a hand. www.turfscapellc.com


----------



## terrapro

Just got in from a salt run. Sprayed straight LCC then spread bulk for a pretty hot mix that I was hoping will keep burning it off the rest of the afternoon. From the looks of it here we are pretty much done on the radar.


----------



## MikeLawnSnowLLC

Another dud storm!


----------



## Lightningllc

That was a waste of salt


----------



## BossPlow2010

MikeLawnSnowLLC;1393573 said:


> Another dud storm!


Give it an hour maybe 2 and it'll be snowing again.


----------



## terrapro

Lightningllc;1393587 said:


> That was a waste of salt


Not here. Untreated is very sloppy.


----------



## snowfighter83

i may get to salt sometime before morning.


----------



## michigancutter

**** by me just wet. What a dud. Maybe a freeze overnight. Only have 3 saltings in this month. Crappy billing for december. Hopfully get pounded in jan and feb.


----------



## Plow man Foster

Well boys I dont want to "toot my own horn" but i think my predictions for this storm were on point. 
The storm is came from the west and is/going east on an angle! 
We didnt have to drop the blades unless we were pushing slush around! No one got 4 inches. thankfully, but im sure it wont be long....

ANYWAYS...
that salt we just put down was not a waste in my eyes. We still have another batch of Rain/snow to come in the next couple hours. 

In addition to that Tonight/ EARLY MORNING tomorrow temps will plummeting into the low 20's, so Anything that hasnt been treated Will be a PITA! Anyone that hasnt put enough salt down to kill most of the clumps should probably go back out and clean that up!


----------



## gunsworth

just wet pavement here in bham, hardly anything even on the grass, which is still green, think i am gonna cut my lawn on thursday


----------



## Tscape

I don't want to say I am believing anybody's best guess on weather, but from my POV it seems Foster was correct. I was in Lansing and it was accumulating fast at 9am. Still haven't seen squat here. Of course, Jim, you have eyes everywhere, so tell us.


----------



## terrapro

Snowing pretty good here again. Going out to check stuff and reload my salt storage.


----------



## Plow Dude

Green Leaves;1392586 said:


> Until you have a proven track record please do not post your humble opinion...
> Just thought I would get in on the fun. Hello to all here. Been viewing the site for a few years without posting. Thought it was about time!! Happy Holidays to all. You all have been great over the years!!


Ok. Sorry about posting my opinion on a site where we talk about snow


----------



## Tscape

Plow Dude;1393681 said:


> Ok. Sorry about posting my opinion on a site where we talk about snow


I think the "roll eyes" was indicating sarcasm on his part. Feel free to weigh in. It's all for fun anyway.


----------



## Tscape

Tscape;1393677 said:


> I don't want to say I am believing anybody's best guess on weather, but from my POV it seems Foster was correct. I was in Lansing and it was accumulating fast at 9am. Still haven't seen squat here. Of course, Jim, you have eyes everywhere, so tell us.


I spoke too soon. Bam! Big ole fat snow.


----------



## Matson Snow

Snowing Pretty good in Trenton at the Moment....Collecting on the Grass...Im gonna check with Plowman to see what to do...I better go bust up the clumps or they will be a PITA later....


----------



## Plow Dude

Tscape;1393684 said:


> I think the "roll eyes" was indicating sarcasm on his part. Feel free to weigh in. It's all for fun anyway.


I think I did detect a little sarcasm, but I did say it was only gonna accumulate in the grass. It is all for fun, thats why I'm going out on a limb and saying we won't be plowing until February!


----------



## Moonlighter

Still got salt shaker snow here in Pontiac, just checked with a buddy in Waterford off 59 and he said the snow on the grass is melting there at the moment.


----------



## Lightningllc

Well then, large flakes in south Lyon and sticking to grass but melting on asphalt. Gonna be another salting tonight I wait for the updated weather reports before I go out.


----------



## 2FAST4U

Well, kind of sleeting/snowing up here in chesterfield..Think i'll wait till the a.m. to go salt, things will be nice and slick by then :laughing:


----------



## snowfighter83

flakes just got bigger in redford. and picked up alil bit.


----------



## Tscape

Plow Dude;1393700 said:


> I think I did detect a little sarcasm, but I did say it was only gonna accumulate in the grass. It is all for fun, thats why I'm going out on a limb and saying we won't be plowing until February!


Sounds good to me!


----------



## Superior L & L

We salted everything late morning, now it's snowing like a sob. Temps must be up there cos my downspouts have water coming out of them


----------



## snow_man_48045

2FAST4U;1393718 said:


> Well, kind of sleeting/snowing up here in chesterfield..Think i'll wait till the a.m. to go salt, things will be nice and slick by then :laughing:


Why not! That is what the union boys for the County Road Commission do :laughing:


----------



## redskinsfan34

Looking at the radar us on the west side should be clear about 7 while it won't be done in the D till around 9.


----------



## terrapro

Still snowing at a good rate here but the lots I treated this morning are holding just fine. Time to relax until the AM when everything is going to lock up.


----------



## caitlyncllc

I have a question for the vetran salt guys, as I am fairly new to it. With the forecast for cold temps tonight, do you run salt later this evening to try to keep things wet overnight so the salt reacts better in the am, or do you just put on a heavy applcation in the morning? I am trying to get a pre-wet setup on the v-box so it will not be an issue in the future. Thanks.


----------



## P&M Landscaping

This weather sure sucks, I regret not going for any seasonal accounts this winter. Also, hoping to get back into the salt gig too, sick of not working on these little storms:realmad:


----------



## MikeLawnSnowLLC

P&M Landscaping;1393805 said:


> This weather sure sucks, I regret not going for any seasonal accounts this winter. Also, hoping to get back into the salt gig too, sick of not working on these little storms:realmad:


That's why its so important to have a mix of seasonal and per push accounts.


----------



## Green Leaves

Plow Dude, was all in fun in regards to posts earlier in the day. Sorry if I offended, was not my intention.


----------



## P&M Landscaping

MikeLawnSnowLLC;1393814 said:


> That's why its so important to have a mix of seasonal and per push accounts.


Exactly, I'm going to school and using plowing to help pay tuition. I have mostly small caliber accounts, most of which are residential and all opted for the per push. Personally, if it doesn't snow i'm not completely screwed, but it would be nice to have some cash flow. I guess thats the perks of being small and not reliable on the weather like some of the others. So I guess thats my next question, what is the best way you guys sell the seasonal package to customers?


----------



## Lightningllc

Already dumped salt this morning but tonight is gonna be fun with ice, Thinking of dumping another round soon before it turns to hard packed ice. 

What is everyone doing???


----------



## cgrappler135

Lightningllc;1393833 said:


> Already dumped salt this morning but tonight is gonna be fun with ice, Thinking of dumping another round soon before it turns to hard packed ice.
> 
> What is everyone doing???


I was thinking the same thing. My street n walks are fine but my pavers were kinda slick.


----------



## procut

Lightningllc;1393833 said:


> Already dumped salt this morning but tonight is gonna be fun with ice, Thinking of dumping another round soon before it turns to hard packed ice.
> 
> What is everyone doing???


I'm just debating. It's currently 34* but according to the forecasts I'm seeing its going to be below freezing within a couple hours. The sites I'm concerned about already have salt on them from this afternoon. At this point I'm thinking salt everything thing good starting in the morning. By morning I mean about 3 am.


----------



## Luther

caitlyncllc;1393784 said:


> With the forecast for cold temps tonight, do you run salt later this evening to try to keep things wet overnight so the salt reacts better in the am, or do you just put on a heavy applcation in the morning? .


There's no easy answer, and depends on a few things. If the site is "open", you really need to monitor it and (in the perfect world) service it just before it does get icy. If it's not "open", do not salt it 8-12 hours before it opens. I see alot of people do this because it works for them. It doesnt always work for the client or for safty. This can backfire on you and refreeze when they do open at 7:00-8:00am causing a return trip and the complaint. It may also dry up on you not really needing an app before they do open for business. A lot can happen overnight on you.


----------



## MikeLawnSnowLLC

TCLA;1393841 said:


> There's no easy answer, and depends on a few things. If the site is "open", you really need to monitor it and (in the perfect world) service it just before it does get icy. If it's not "open", do not salt it 8-12 hours before it opens. I see alot of people do this because it works for them. It doesnt always work for the client or for safty. This can backfire on you and refreeze when they do open at 7:00-8:00am causing a return trip and the complaint. It may also dry up on you not really needing an app before they do open for business. A lot can happen overnight on you.


I used to do that too thinking I was one step ahead of the game they would call for snow so I would "pre salt" and then we wouldnt get crap and boy I looked like a fool a few times. That was when I was a newbie.


----------



## Moonlighter

Lightningllc;1393833 said:


> Already dumped salt this morning but tonight is gonna be fun with ice, Thinking of dumping another round soon before it turns to hard packed ice.
> 
> What is everyone doing???


I will be heading out as soon as the snow is over and check sites, it's going to be windy and 18 with wind chill so I have to make sure my HOA does not turn into a skating rink.


----------



## GimmeSnow!!

Anyone know what downtown detroit looks like? I was there around 2 couldn't justify salting. It was just too wet and warm. I have a site that's 0 tolerance, open 24/7, not sure if I should go back yet. Any feedback on conditions would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Red Bull Junkie

Salting HOA and apartments in about two hours. Closed commercials in the a.m for us.


----------



## mike thunder

P & M, the best way to sell seasonal is to not offer them any other option. This is what we offer and that's it, nothing else is available. Make it out to be that all the best companies don't do "per push", we do seasonal only. Of course there's lots of other points, but you probably realize all the others already. One of my favorite to use is that when they're "per push", there is no guarantee of service. The company may show, it may not, they're not obligated because they are paid "per push". Seasonal however, is paid for the season, and the contractor is therefore legally obligated to show.
8 out of 10 inquires we get for resi service are asking for seasonal.


----------



## alpha01

Going out at 10pm for condos and then 3am for businesses/ drive by condos again.

Question: is it better to store preloaded salt in a cold garage or warm or does it even matter?


----------



## 2FAST4U

TCLA;1393841 said:


> There's no easy answer, and depends on a few things. If the site is "open", you really need to monitor it and (in the perfect world) service it just before it does get icy. If it's not "open", do not salt it 8-12 hours before it opens. I see alot of people do this because it works for them. It doesnt always work for the client or for safty. This can backfire on you and refreeze when they do open at 7:00-8:00am causing a return trip and the complaint. It may also dry up on you not really needing an app before they do open for business. A lot can happen overnight on you.


Yes sir, think ill be heading out around 4 to salt (if needed) everything, all my sites closed at 5today so nothing was salted.

Jim if you want me to check anything over on this side of town and save you guys a trip give me a call


----------



## Luther

Thanks Will.....but I like to abuse the salary guys.


----------



## PowersTree

P&M Landscaping;1393828 said:


> Exactly, I'm going to school and using plowing to help pay tuition. I have mostly small caliber accounts, most of which are residential and all opted for the per push. Personally, if it doesn't snow i'm not completely screwed, but it would be nice to have some cash flow. I guess thats the perks of being small and not reliable on the weather like some of the others. So I guess thats my next question, what is the best way you guys sell the seasonal package to customers?


I offer either way. Most opt for seasonal. I wish I could get a few more per push, to even things out.


----------



## esshakim

Gonna head out tonight after 2 .. expecting a full salt run if this re freezes


----------



## PowersTree

TCLA;1393896 said:


> Thanks Will.....but I like to abuse the salary guys.


That's a pretty sweet F-550 you got running around the Clarkston area!!


----------



## Luther

Thank you sir, it is nice truck.....btw thats a 450.


----------



## mike thunder

Anyone noticed the local hysteria over the so called "lack of snow". Two pushes and six saltings is average for mid november through the first of the year, so we're not that far off. Everywhere i go guys are crying the blues over it. I had a guy show up this morning wanting to sell me all of his equipment!


----------



## 2FAST4U

TCLA;1393896 said:


> Thanks Will.....but I like to abuse the salary guys.


:laughing: :laughing: :laughing: :laughing:

Well the grass and truck hoods are covered over on this side of town, and they just said low teens tonigh in the burbs so lets go throw some salt guys!!!


----------



## TheXpress2002

mike thunder;1393935 said:


> Anyone noticed the local hysteria over the so called "lack of snow". Two pushes and six saltings is average for mid november through the first of the year, so we're not that far off. Everywhere i go guys are crying the blues over it. I had a guy show up this morning wanting to sell me all of his equipment!


With the crack that fell from the sky today actually are now above average for December....lol


----------



## terrapro

TCLA;1393896 said:


> Thanks Will.....but I like to abuse the salary guys.


:laughing:

24/7 is a no brainer and 9-5's are also the grey areas are condo's and HOA's.


----------



## caitlyncllc

I have a low income apartment complex that is my real issue. It is per-push, but they don't have a big budget. I want things to be safe, but don't want to work myself out of a job either.


----------



## bigjeeping

Man I am getting tired of the dogma that landscapers are broke!! Every Christmas party I went to this season people were commenting on how the lack of snow *must* be "hurting".

"So you are unemployed at the moment?" 
"This lack of snow must really be hurting you."
"Do you get unemployment during the winter?"
"What do you do if it doesn't snow?" 

NO, NOPE, NO AND NOTHING. Wish I could politely tell them I MAKE MORE MONEY IN 8 MONTHS OF LANDSCAPING THAN YOU DO IN AN ENTIRE YEAR. My goodness, I'm sorry I don't drive a beemer to materialize my salary for you. 

lol. Anyone else get this from people?


----------



## Lightningllc

bigjeeping;1394007 said:


> Man I am getting tired of the dogma that landscapers are broke!! Every Christmas party I went to this season people were commenting on how the lack of snow *must* be "hurting".
> 
> "So you are unemployed at the moment?"
> "This lack of snow must really be hurting you."
> "Do you get unemployment during the winter?"
> "What do you do if it doesn't snow?"
> 
> NO, NOPE, NO AND NOTHING. Wish I could politely tell them I MAKE MORE MONEY IN 8 MONTHS OF LANDSCAPING THAN YOU DO IN AN ENTIRE YEAR. My goodness, I'm sorry I don't drive a beemer to materialize my salary for you.
> 
> lol. Anyone else get this from people?


I love hearing you must be broke right with no snow. What they don't realize is that we have 50/50 and I love this weather. It's the big snowfalls we lose money on, salt shortages and truck breakdowns.


----------



## 2FAST4U

bigjeeping;1394007 said:


> Man I am getting tired of the dogma that landscapers are broke!! Every Christmas party I went to this season people were commenting on how the lack of snow *must* be "hurting".
> 
> "So you are unemployed at the moment?"
> "This lack of snow must really be hurting you."
> "Do you get unemployment during the winter?"
> "What do you do if it doesn't snow?"
> 
> NO, NOPE, NO AND NOTHING. Wish I could politely tell them I MAKE MORE MONEY IN 8 MONTHS OF LANDSCAPING THAN YOU DO IN AN ENTIRE YEAR. My goodness, I'm sorry I don't drive a beemer to materialize my salary for you.
> 
> lol. Anyone else get this from people?





Lightningllc;1394014 said:


> I love hearing you must be broke right with no snow. What they don't realize is that we have 50/50 and I love this weather. It's the big snowfalls we lose money on, salt shortages and truck breakdowns.


It's been real funny this year so far every one ask that!!!! But hey if they what to tell me i'm broke/unemployed and buy me a couple beers at the christmas/new years party be my guest


----------



## Tscape

bigjeeping;1394007 said:


> Man I am getting tired of the dogma that landscapers are broke!! Every Christmas party I went to this season people were commenting on how the lack of snow *must* be "hurting".
> 
> "So you are unemployed at the moment?"
> "This lack of snow must really be hurting you."
> "Do you get unemployment during the winter?"
> "What do you do if it doesn't snow?"
> 
> NO, NOPE, NO AND NOTHING. Wish I could politely tell them I MAKE MORE MONEY IN 8 MONTHS OF LANDSCAPING THAN YOU DO IN AN ENTIRE YEAR. My goodness, I'm sorry I don't drive a beemer to materialize my salary for you.
> 
> lol. Anyone else get this from people?


Zach, that cracks me up! Yes, I get a hundred and one stupid questions/assumptions. My sister-in-law gave me the sad, sympathetic eyes about how tough it must be for me. The toughest part of my life is that my skin peeled and I lost my Virgin Islands sunny complexion. Yup, super white boy again. Now go get your shine box, beotch!


----------



## bigjeeping

Tscape;1394037 said:


> Zach, that cracks me up! Yes, I get a hundred and one stupid questions/assumptions. My sister-in-law gave me the sad, sympathetic eyes about how tough it must be for me. The toughest part of my life is that my skin peeled and I lost my Virgin Islands sunny complexion. Yup, super white boy again. Now go get your shine box, beotch!


lol!! I'll be getting some Caribbean complexion in February! If I talk business while I am down there it counts as a tax deduction right? :laughing:


----------



## snowfighter83

have court tomorrow @ 930 for southfield dot.fun hope they take it easy on me. will be salting early am. things are fine now till its colder.


----------



## Lightningllc

What's everyone's plan for this storm. Tonight or morning. I'm thinking midnight or sooner depending on temps.


----------



## Lightningllc

bigjeeping;1394043 said:


> lol!! I'll be getting some Caribbean complexion in February! If I talk business while I am down there it counts as a tax deduction right? :laughing:


You might want to talk to express about February.


----------



## terrapro

Lightningllc;1394049 said:


> What's everyone's plan for this storm. Tonight or morning. I'm thinking midnight or sooner depending on temps.


Morning for sure, I was just outside and the wind is picking up so I expect it dry out. No reason to waste material on area that will be dry at 2-3am without material. Plus I still saw bulk on my lots at 4 this afternoon.


----------



## alternative

4:30 is plenty early for salt to activate...

I need this salting now...just paid 450 for a cutting edge for one of my plows (9'2 Boss) Damn they werent that much last time i bought a set a couple yrs ago..


----------



## Lightningllc

I just drove some of my hoas, condos and a shopping center they are melted and a little bulk left. I'm laying on the floor in my kids room listening to the water run down the downspouts makes me wonder is it gonna be a flash freeze.


----------



## Tscape

bigjeeping;1394043 said:


> lol!! I'll be getting some Caribbean complexion in February! If I talk business while I am down there it counts as a tax deduction right? :laughing:


Where you going? I am in love with the USVI, but thinking we should probably explore some others.

Call me while you are there and I'll say it was business if anybody asks.


----------



## TheXpress2002

Lightningllc;1394075 said:


> I just drove some of my hoas, condos and a shopping center they are melted and a little bulk left. I'm laying on the floor in my kids room listening to the water run down the downspouts makes me wonder is it gonna be a flash freeze.


.......you forgot the part of "I am quoting what Ryan is currently doing, per our phone conversation"


----------



## mike thunder

Who should lose caitlyn, you for not salting (possible negligence) or them because they don't charge their customers/tenants enough to cover their every day expenses? 
Fling the rock!


----------



## Lightningllc

TheXpress2002;1394083 said:


> .......you forgot the part of "I am quoting what Ryan is currently doing, per our phone conversation"


Well after talking to you I wanted to lay on the floor and listen to the gutters!!! LMAO!!

Ryan I am so jealous, It gives me a idea maybe I should buy her and the kids a trip!!

No but seriously the gutters are running!!


----------



## Superior L & L

My gutters have been running since 10 this morning. I have everyone coming in at 3:00 for a full run, checking everything


----------



## terrapro

TheXpress2002;1394083 said:


> .......you forgot the part of "I am quoting what Ryan is currently doing, per our phone conversation"





Lightningllc;1394098 said:


> Well after talking to you I wanted to lay on the floor and listen to the gutters!!! LMAO!!
> 
> Ryan I am so jealous, It gives me a idea maybe I should buy her and the kids a trip!!
> 
> No but seriously the gutters are running!!


LOL very funny!~


----------



## P&M Landscaping

Hey guys, I want to get downsize plows, I have some tight accounts, and really no need for a 7'6" plow, I found a deal on a 7' and need to move on it, I would take $2500 obo for my boss sport duty 7'6" used 2 seasons, with a mount for a 2007 GMC 1500. If anyone knows of anyone looking for one of these plows, PM me


----------



## TheXpress2002

36 still in Canton. Winds are blowing hard. Cement is drying out. Asphalt has a little was to go.

.....now down to 34


----------



## Glockshot73!

Cement and ashplalt drying out on the eastside, temps at 31, gound temps are 31 too but nothings freezing up yet. Grass is slightly crunchy


----------



## Lightningllc

Turning icy in Brighton and south lyon


----------



## cgrappler135

Just drove thru all my lots in Livonia and pretty much 85% dry. Spot salted where there was puddles.


----------



## TheXpress2002

Only 1 spot treat in Canton and Plymouth everything else is dry


----------



## caitlyncllc

I am supposed to head up north to the in-laws tomorrow till friday. Anybody wanna argue about what the weather is gonna do on thursday?


----------



## brookline

P&M Landscaping;1393828 said:


> Exactly, I'm going to school and using plowing to help pay tuition. I have mostly small caliber accounts, most of which are residential and all opted for the per push. Personally, if it doesn't snow i'm not completely screwed, but it would be nice to have some cash flow. I guess thats the perks of being small and not reliable on the weather like some of the others. So I guess thats my next question, what is the best way you guys sell the seasonal package to customers?


Pete,

I tell all my customers that I have a limited number of seasonals and per pushes each year. (50/50 mix) then once I get heavy on one or the other I let any potential new or returning customers who drag their feet know that the per push contracts have been sold out and all that is left is seasonal or vice versa. This serves to sell the other AND possibly get then to commit sooner next season so they can get their preferred choice.


----------



## Lightningllc

I just left a condo site in Milford that was dry in some spots, frozen slush in other spots and icy in other spots so I guess it can be everything tonight.


----------



## Green Glacier

Just left Ann Arbor everything drying out 

JUST SPOT SALTED


----------



## LAND PIRATE

*snow ex spreader ???????*

does any one know what year snowex changed their tailgate spreaders from gray to yellow?
I need to get a used tailgate spreader and found a gray snow ex that looks good for the price, Im just trying to find out how old this may be. Thnaks, Yarrrrrrrrrrrrrr.....


----------



## grassmaster06

Its probably a turf ex spreader they are grayish


----------



## Superior L & L

Wow, Heavy, heavy icing up here. 1/4" of ice across most lots.


----------



## Superior L & L

grassmaster06;1394368 said:


> Its probably a turf ex spreader they are grayish


Or a Lesco


----------



## BossPlow2010

LAND PIRATE;1394363 said:


> does any one know what year snowex changed their tailgate spreaders from gray to yellow?
> I need to get a used tailgate spreader and found a gray snow ex that looks good for the price, Im just trying to find out how old this may be. Thnaks, Yarrrrrrrrrrrrrr.....


If its the one on Craigslist for 300, I wouldn't go for it.
1st off, it's a lesco not a snow ex,
Second off, how clever of the poster to have that rubber may right in front of the motor/ mounting.
3rd, he didn't leave a phone number,
And 4th, there's no details on it (capacity, vibrator kit, type of mount, if it has the wire harness and control)
Just my opinion; don't bite.


----------



## alternative

Dry as July over here on the eastside...


----------



## 2FAST4U

TheXpress2002;1394359 said:


> I will throw it over to the one batting 1.000 this winter......Thumbs Up


Thats funny!!! But really whats the rest of the "holiday forecast" looking like?

Eastside is crazy dry, only used half a bag of salt.


----------



## caitlyncllc

Crazy amount of ice in flint.


----------



## alternative

*off topics*

here is a real Dodge for you Dodge lovers...it handles real nice in the sand dunes


----------



## 24v6spd

alternative;1394446 said:


> here is a real Dodge for you Dodge lovers...it handles real nice in the sand dunes


 Sweet truck but wrong tires for sand.


----------



## caitlyncllc

Does anybody use Eco-Green Ice Melt? I am not impressed with how it did not work last night. I could use some sunshine to give me a hand today!


----------



## michigancutter

What happend to all the ice. Dry as hell this morning. Just fricking windy. Good day to fly a kite.lol well hopefully Friday is promising.


----------



## hogggman

Eco green is junk it takes forever and has no residual. My guys like the dragon melt its a little cheaper too.


----------



## hosejockey4506

hogggman;1394573 said:


> Eco green is junk it takes forever and has no residual. My guys like the dragon melt its a little cheaper too.


x2

dragon melt is all we use.


----------



## cuttingedge13

hogggman;1394573 said:


> Eco green is junk it takes forever and has no residual. My guys like the dragon melt its a little cheaper too.


Where do you get the dragon melt from? I can't believe it's cheaper than the eco green @ Angelos. I agree it seems like rock salt dyed green.


----------



## cgrappler135

cuttingedge13;1394614 said:


> Where do you get the dragon melt from? I can't believe it's cheaper than the eco green @ Angelos. I agree it seems like rock salt dyed green.


I used it all season last year at the condos and in the spring the edges of the walks were dead. It must be mostly rock. I have 12 bags left and then i switching to something better!


----------



## Matson Snow

caitlyncllc;1394551 said:


> *Does anybody use Eco-Green Ice Melt? I am not impressed with how it did not work *last night. I could use some sunshine to give me a hand today!


Try Hot Pink De-icer......Pet and Eco Friendly...Best Stuff i have Ever Used....


----------



## VIPHGM

Hey I've got a relative look for a boss rt3 7'6" straight blade for his f150 wants to plow is personal driveway and wants something mice and not all beat up, let me know thanks pm info


----------



## P&M Landscaping

VIPHGM;1394685 said:


> Hey I've got a relative look for a boss rt3 7'6" straight blade for his f150 wants to plow is personal driveway and wants something mice and not all beat up, let me know thanks pm info


Pm sent call me


----------



## hogggman

You can get dragon melt at one stop in milford or beauchamp in howell they usually have a deal on craigslist so tell them you want the craigslist deal and see what they say


----------



## axl

I have used Eco-Green in the past & I am currently using it. I have had really good results with it both melting fast & residual aspects. On that last dusting we got Christmas eve, I personally watched Eco-green outperform another ice melter as if it were night & day. I had used the other ice melter before & had been happy with its results but seeing it side by side against Eco-Green really raised my eyebrow.

I will say that I just picked up a few more pallets of Eco-Green yesterday and it seems as though they changed the package (now has small perforations in it) and the products consistency seems slightly different....I really hope they didn't change anything.

I would not be opposed to trying Dragon Melt:yow!:...anybody have pricing details?


----------



## terrapro

hogggman;1394701 said:


> You can get dragon melt at one stop in milford or beauchamp in howell they usually have a deal on craigslist so tell them you want the craigslist deal and see what they say


Beauchamps is in Brighton not Howell, and if you are on Old23 you might as well go 2 miles south and stop in at Great Deal Products and get yourself some Hot Pink stuff http://brightonlandscapesupplies.com/index.htm (I can't believe you guys got that domain name)


----------



## Moonlighter

Hey guys I am in a bind and need to sell my 16' landscape trailer off, good tires, ramp gate, will need a plate, all the lights work. $800 248-909-7435


----------



## Lightningllc

Sounds like we are gonna get a couple clippers this week but I'm not a weather predictor by any means. Express will be MIA for a couple days so good luck guys.


----------



## A&LSiteService

terrapro;1394707 said:


> Beauchamps is in Brighton not Howell, and if you are on Old23 you might as well go 2 miles south and stop in at Great Deal Products and get yourself some Hot Pink stuff http://brightonlandscapesupplies.com/index.htm (I can't believe you guys got that domain name)


I could not agree more. Mike is a great guy to deal with and the Hot Pink Deicer works great.Thumbs Up


----------



## Plow man Foster

A&LSiteService;1394753 said:


> I could not agree more. Mike is a great guy to deal with and the Hot Pink Deicer works great.Thumbs Up


They also sell it in that Aco in Farmington... only in that small shakeable container. Good to try out with!


----------



## hosejockey4506

i just get it shipped direct from hershes. bought 4 pallets they dont charge much for delivery.


----------



## MikeLawnSnowLLC

Lightningllc;1394744 said:


> Sounds like we are gonna get a couple clippers this week but I'm not a weather predictor by any means. Express will be MIA for a couple days so good luck guys.


I think we will live


----------



## Plow man Foster

MikeLawnSnowLLC;1394794 said:


> I think we will live


AHhahaha!!! Thumbs Up Thumbs Up


----------



## Superior L & L

hosejockey4506;1394770 said:


> i just get it shipped direct from hershes. bought 4 pallets they dont charge much for delivery.


What does Hershes sell


----------



## saltoftheearth

hogggman;1394573 said:


> Eco green is junk it takes forever and has no residual. My guys like the dragon melt its a little cheaper too.


+1:salute:


----------



## terrapro

Superior L & L;1394813 said:


> What does Hershes sell


I am not positive but I think he made a failed attempt at a chocolate joke refering to Hot Pink Deicer. Spelling is imperative when typing jokes.


----------



## Plow man Foster

Superior L & L;1394813 said:


> What does Hershes sell





terrapro;1394829 said:


> I am not positive but I think he made a failed attempt at a chocolate joke refering to Hot Pink Deicer. Spelling is imperative when typing jokes.


No herschs (Lawn spray) In oak Park is a Salt distributor/ landscape supply. They deliver Many different salts, deicers,etc. 
Never dealt with them but i hear good things about them. Maybe the incorrect spelling of the name threw you guys off! haha No offense Superior!

Winter site- http://1800getsalt.com/products

Summer (one of their sites)- http://www.1-800-aggregate.com/Aggregates.html
http://herschslawnspray.com/service_view.aspx?id=2308


----------



## Superior L & L

We used dragon melt For a few years. Priced right and worked good enough for me.


----------



## irlandscaper

Ive used dragon melt for the last three years. This is my first year using PINK. Im happy so far. We also seem to be using less per trip. I do like the fact that there is no green juice all over everything the sidewalk guys touch...


----------



## flykelley

Lightningllc;1394744 said:


> Sounds like we are gonna get a couple clippers this week but I'm not a weather predictor by any means. Express will be MIA for a couple days so good luck guys.


Now that is straight up BS, our weather guy can't be going and taking time off in the winter!

Mike


----------



## Lightningllc

flykelley;1394945 said:


> Now that is straight up BS, our weather guy can't be going and taking time off in the winter!
> 
> Mike


You have a new one batting a 1000


----------



## terrapro

terrapro;1394829 said:


> I am not positive but I think he made a failed attempt at a chocolate joke refering to Hot Pink Deicer. Spelling is imperative when typing jokes.


LOL...I like this hosejockey guy! Nice witty retort to my stupid ass comment. WTF is on my mind hmmm...

Here is the email I just got from "Hersch's" on my strangely non requested quote Thumbs Up

-----------------------------------

Cole

We will waive the zone charges for Howell on the first delivery

Happy New Year

Steve Buchan


----------



## hosejockey4506

terrapro;1394964 said:


> LOL...I like this hosejockey guy! Nice witty retort to my stupid ass comment. WTF is on my mind hmmm...
> 
> Here is the email I just got from "Hersch's" on my strangely non requested quote Thumbs Up
> 
> -----------------------------------
> 
> Cole
> 
> We will waive the zone charges for Howell on the first delivery
> 
> Happy New Year
> 
> Steve Buchan


it wasnt meant to be a joke haha, but yes we buy our bulk salt and pallets of dragon melt from the hersches supply company.

web address is 1800gotsalt.com or something similar


----------



## GreenAcresFert

Lightningllc;1394744 said:


> Sounds like we are gonna get a couple clippers this week but I'm not a weather predictor by any means. Express will be MIA for a couple days so good luck guys.


I think we'll manage


----------



## newhere

MikeLawnSnowLLC;1394794 said:


> I think we will live





GreenAcresFert;1395164 said:


> I think we'll manage


I agree, we all understand (well the majority) that he doesn't "owe" us a weather report but does it to share info that will be a benefit and help all who follow. We all understand a schedule doesn't always allow a 24/7 report like he's weatherchannel.com, nor do we need that.

Normally you get a big thanks at the end of the season, but im sure we are all great full for you shared wisdom all season long!!!


----------



## eatonpaving

*salt*

looks to be a few saltings this week....
http://forecast.weather.gov/MapClick.php?CityName=Garden+City&state=MI&site=DTX&lat=42.3242&lon=


----------



## newhere

eaton, come get those darn air bags!!! and tires!! and seat! 

and i will give you any thing else you want to strip off the truck! 

(except the hood spring, some else wants those) 

the dodger will live on vicariously through your trucks. I was rather sad stripping it down but im putting the plow on my tractor so that made me feel better knowing it still gets to live on.


----------



## eatonpaving

newhere;1395209 said:


> eaton, come get those darn air bags!!! and tires!! and seat!
> 
> and i will give you any thing else you want to strip off the truck!
> 
> (except the hood spring, some else wants those)
> 
> the dodger will live on vicariously through your trucks. I was rather sad stripping it down but im putting the plow on my tractor so that made me feel better knowing it still gets to live on.


pm me your number....


----------



## terrapro

newhere;1395172 said:


> I agree, we all understand (well the majority) that he doesn't "owe" us a weather report but does it to share info that will be a benefit and help all who follow. We all understand a schedule doesn't always allow a 24/7 report like he's weatherchannel.com, nor do we need that.
> 
> Normally you get a big thanks at the end of the season, but im sure we are all great full for you shared wisdom all season long!!!


yep.........


----------



## stanky

2FAST4U;1394411 said:


> Thats funny!!! But really whats the rest of the "holiday forecast" looking like?
> 
> Eastside is crazy dry, only used half a bag of salt.


theexpress2002 whats it look like for tonight and the weekend ?
thank you
stanky
stankevich contracting co., inc.


----------



## Hillcrest2011

stanky;1395294 said:


> theexpress2002 whats it look like for tonight and the weekend ?
> thank you
> stanky
> stankevich contracting co., inc.


Go out side and do the f ing snow dance


----------



## stanky

thank you plow man
stanky


----------



## stanky

Hillcrest2011;1395312 said:


> Go out side and do the f ing snow dance


i have been , I think i might have lost a pound dancing and thats not a pretty sight


----------



## bln

Hey stanky, welcome aboard. Its j.r.'s son brad


----------



## flykelley

Lightningllc;1394961 said:


> You have a new one batting a 1000


I want Xpress I don't remember asking for a new one! Xpress is the weather god here IMPO!!!

Mike


----------



## flykelley

newhere;1395172 said:


> I agree, we all understand (well the majority) that he doesn't "owe" us a weather report but does it to share info that will be a benefit and help all who follow. We all understand a schedule doesn't always allow a 24/7 report like he's weatherchannel.com, nor do we need that.
> 
> Normally you get a big thanks at the end of the season, but im sure we are all great full for you shared wisdom all season long!!!


Well Said.

Mike


----------



## terrapro

WTH is up with these daytime snows?! 

Did my lot checks already and this light dusting was melted by the time I got to my second site. Blue skies here now.


----------



## Luther

I would expect a bigger burst of snow in the very near future.....


----------



## stanky

Hi Brad 
How's everything going


----------



## ACutAbovemi

Woke up to a light dusting and snow comming down. Checked plowsite at 5 am but no talk of this...  I'm becoming to reliant on this site ha.


----------



## terrapro

ACutAbovemi;1395615 said:


> Woke up to a light dusting and snow comming down. Checked plowsite at 5 am but no talk of this...  I'm becoming to reliant on this site ha.


Mornings like this I get up at 5am no matter what to look outside and check the radar...then again at 6...then again at 7 if I am not already. Radar is up on my monitor 24/7 during the winter.


----------



## terrapro

TCLA;1395606 said:


> I would expect a bigger burst of snow in the very near future.....


Do you think there is enough moisture in this next blob on the radar to actually drop snow?


----------



## saltoftheearth

*Snow*

Completely snow covered, even salted surfaces in Berkley.


----------



## eatonpaving

*bad idea.......*



ACutAbovemi;1395615 said:


> Woke up to a light dusting and snow comming down. Checked plowsite at 5 am but no talk of this...  I'm becoming to reliant on this site ha.


better get used to looking outside....or you might sleep thru an event.....


----------



## TGS Inc.

Super dry / powdery snow...There was a band that came through (Wayne County, Michigan Ave. from 275 to Telegraph and beyond) about an hour ago but has stopped. Lots that had salt before are in good shape :-(.....


----------



## Plow man Foster

eatonpaving;1395628 said:


> better get used to looking outside....or you might sleep thru an event.....


looking outside your window, then also city cams work well!


----------



## ACutAbovemi

Properties in commerce and novi had some residual but all sidewalks needed attn. county is salting


----------



## CSC Contracting

Seen this CL thought I would post it.

WHITE F 450 DUMP TRUCK WITH PLOW AND STAINLESS SALTER 
VIN # 1FDAF57R48ED75968
PLATE # AA95768
US DOT # 2053789
STOLEN BEFORE DAYLITE ON 12-29-11
FROM FYKE DR MILFORD MI AREA

ANY INFO PLEASE CALL MILFORD POLICE OR 734-878-1369

HAS SUNRIZE IRRIGATION ON THE DOORS WITH THE USDOT # 2053789


----------



## CSC Contracting

This is the AA cam I use.
http://a2cam.com/


----------



## redskinsfan34

Starting to come down in A2. Very light, small flakes but blowing pretty good. Untreated lots are white.


----------



## 2FAST4U

chesterfield/clem/harrison twp...is touch and go, some lots need salt some dont most walks do


----------



## terrapro

I might need a miracle to be able to go out today. Just got back from another lot check and nothings sticking and I still have visable salt down. Even untreated lots were melted.


----------



## Boomer123

CSC Contracting;1395665 said:


> This is the AA cam I use.
> http://a2cam.com/


Thanks for the cam link never thought about looking online for live web cams


----------



## Boomer123

*hitch mount salter*

Anybody have or know of a hitch mount salter for sale under $500. Picked up a pizza place and will probably need to salt it. I have been looking on Craigslist either to expensive around $1000 or finding junk.

I posted this in the Michigan thread thinking I would find someone local or would I have better luck in the used section. 
Thanks


----------



## Allor Outdoor

Just got back in from a full salt run here in the Commerce, West Bloomfield area....more snow in WB than in Commerce


----------



## cgrappler135

Boomer123;1395802 said:


> Anybody have or know of a hitch mount salter for sale under $500. Picked up a pizza place and will probably need to salt it. I have been looking on Craigslist either to expensive around $1000 or finding junk.
> 
> I posted this in the Michigan thread thinking I would find someone local or would I have better luck in the used section.
> Thanks


Theres a Buyer hitch mount on craigslist for $550 obo


----------



## snowfighter83

> WHITE F 450 DUMP TRUCK WITH PLOW AND STAINLESS SALTER
> VIN # 1FDAF57R48ED75968
> PLATE # AA95768
> US DOT # 2053789
> STOLEN BEFORE DAYLITE ON 12-29-11
> FROM FYKE DR MILFORD MI AREA


sorry to hear that.. my work truck was stolen in the last month. 03 f350 ext cab powerstroke it was my baby . was took from plymouth n beech along with 5 others along Plymouth rd. cop found and raided a chop shop . found all 6 trucks cut up in peices. no saltdogg or plow.


----------



## Lightningllc

Theirs a big theft ring targeting 6.0 power strokes and 7.3 powerstrokes. The motors are worth alot and the scrap yards in Detroit take the rest of the truck. I know a guy that bought a 6.0 for 2000 last year. 

I hate theifs I lost a 28 foot trailer, cats, whips, blowers, boat and little stuff at my old shop.


----------



## redskinsfan34

Lightningllc;1395843 said:


> Theirs a big theft ring targeting 6.0 power strokes and 7.3 powerstrokes. The motors are worth alot and the scrap yards in Detroit take the rest of the truck. I know a guy that bought a 6.0 for 2000 last year.
> 
> I hate theifs I lost a 28 foot trailer, cats, whips, blowers, boat and little stuff at my old shop.


I wonder why they're targeting the 6.0's given all the trouble those motors have given people? Maybe they part out well? It's interesting.


----------



## caitlyncllc

I am a firm believer thay there should be a gallows in the center of every town. Catch em, give them a trial, let em swing. I guarantee you that crime would go down.


----------



## bigjeeping

caitlyncllc;1395899 said:


> I am a firm believer thay there should be a gallows in the center of every town. Catch em, give them a trial, let em swing. I guarantee you that crime would go down.


You believe that people should pay with their life for stealing something?


----------



## bln

The would only steal once


----------



## PlowingMI

Boomer123;1395802 said:


> Anybody have or know of a hitch mount salter for sale under $500. Picked up a pizza place and will probably need to salt it. I have been looking on Craigslist either to expensive around $1000 or finding junk.
> 
> I posted this in the Michigan thread thinking I would find someone local or would I have better luck in the used section.
> Thanks


I sent a pm.


----------



## snowfighter83

bln;1395949 said:


> The would only steal once


lmao.  :laughing:


----------



## caitlyncllc

No, I think he should only lose his right arm for the first time stealing. But if u murder or rape, I say a trial, 30 days to get right with God, then drop the hatch. And it should be on every channel on the tv. Every saturday at noon - on every channel. I know - I'm a crazy maniac because I think that people should actually be responsible for their own actions.


----------



## dfd9

Lightningllc;1395843 said:


> Theirs a big theft ring targeting 6.0 power strokes and 7.3 powerstrokes. The motors are worth alot and the scrap yards in Detroit take the rest of the truck. I know a guy that bought a 6.0 for 2000 last year.
> 
> I hate theifs I lost a 28 foot trailer, cats, whips, blowers, boat and little stuff at my old shop.


DO you happen to have their number? I have a truck or two with 6.0's that could be stolen. lol



caitlyncllc;1396010 said:


> No, I think he should only lose his right arm for the first time stealing. But if u murder or rape, I say a trial, 30 days to get right with God, then drop the hatch. And it should be on every channel on the tv. Every saturday at noon - on every channel. I know - I'm a crazy maniac because I think that people should actually be responsible for their own actions.


Don't worry, you're not alone, you have a great line of thought here.


----------



## Lightningllc

dfd9;1396035 said:


> DO you happen to have their number? I have a truck or two with 6.0's that could be stolen. lol
> 
> Sorry no clue. Just leave in Detroit it will be gone in 5 minutes.


----------



## dfd9

Lightningllc;1396057 said:


> Sorry no clue. Just leave in Detroit it will be gone in 5 minutes.


I would if I could, but one of them is in the shop being repaired right now. :realmad:


----------



## Luther

caitlyncllc;1396010 said:


> No, I think he should only lose his right arm for the first time stealing. But if u murder or rape, I say a trial, 30 days to get right with God, then drop the hatch. And it should be on every channel on the tv. Every saturday at noon - on every channel. I know - I'm a crazy maniac because I think that people should actually be responsible for their own actions.


The good news is there are places that already do this to people. Not sure you'd really want to live in any of them though.

That's a little harsh. Restitution times two and a thorough a$$ whoop by the one they stole from would suffice.


----------



## firelwn82

caitlyncllc;1396010 said:


> No, I think he should only lose his right arm for the first time stealing. But if u murder or rape, I say a trial, 30 days to get right with God, then drop the hatch. And it should be on every channel on the tv. Every saturday at noon - on every channel. I know - I'm a crazy maniac because I think that people should actually be responsible for their own actions.


I'm with you. First start with one hand then the next. Thieves are not any good to anyone. I'm also with you on the rape and murderers. There would be a ton less crime going on in the streets if they actually had to pay for there actions instead of getting 3 hots and a cot with tv and a free fitness routine. I could solve alot of problems if I were in power of the courts and jails. It would be a system much like Maricopa county in Arizona. TENT TOWN.... If our troops can do it so can CRIMINALS.... They would be in charge of picking up dead animals,garbage and all the other crap jobs the Road commision employess take there time at doing. They would think twice before commiting crimes thats for sure


----------



## firelwn82

TCLA;1396084 said:


> The good news is there are places that already do this to people. Not sure you'd really want to live in any of them though.
> 
> That's a little harsh. Restitution times two and a thorough a$$ whoop by the one they stole from would suffice.


This doesn't help. There supposed to pay there fines and court costs. They don't. They know the police are to damn busy to worry about that crap.


----------



## Superior L & L

We go though phases of getting stuff stolen. Converters for a while then batterys. The converters started to get real expensive


----------



## Luther

I forgot to add plenty of time behind bars.


----------



## Superior L & L

firelwn82;1396091 said:


> This doesn't help. There supposed to pay there fines and court costs. They don't. They know the police are to damn busy to worry about that crap.


In all my years of stuff getting stolen. We have recieved one restitution check, and it was just this year. The amount was a joke, but at least he started paying


----------



## Lightningllc

How about stolen ford hubs, converters, tailgates, trailer receivers, toolboxes. We had it all at my old shop we fenced it off they cut the fence. I left a five gallon bucket of peledow out it was gone. The neighbors had the same problem. 96 and kensington rd is a hotspot for theft.


----------



## BossPlow2010

So if a six year old steals a pack of gum, you'd cut his right arm off? They're crimes a lot worse than stealing.


----------



## irlandscaper

Broken fingers do heal, in time. So do knee caps, lol.


----------



## superiorsnowrem

I have a few accounts out of my service area that I am looking to sub out. 

Northville/Livonia Area- 5 Commercial accounts 
Canton Area- 8 Commercial accounts 16 Residentials
Wayne Road- 2 Commercials

If anyone is interested in any of these please PM me asap. Thanks


----------



## axl

I don't believe in an eye for an eye.....I believe in an EYE for 2 EYES!


SuperiorSnowRem....PM sent


----------



## caitlyncllc

Isn't somebody here owner of Great Deal Products?


----------



## Matson Snow

caitlyncllc;1396164 said:


> Isn't somebody here owner of Great Deal Products?


Yes........


----------



## Luther

No. He doesn't come here.


----------



## Matson Snow

TCLA;1396183 said:


> No. He doesn't come here.


Very Smart Man.......:waving:


----------



## firelwn82

BossPlow2010;1396135 said:


> So if a six year old steals a pack of gum, you'd cut his right arm off? They're crimes a lot worse than stealing.


At this age they can still be trained. I say from the age of 13 or so the punishment should get harsh but not that of an adult. But seriously a pack of gum??? I'm talking anything of importnace. vehicle,guns,jewelry and such.


----------



## caitlyncllc

TCLA;1396183 said:


> No. He doesn't come here.


I thought that was you. PM sent.


----------



## Lightningllc

Thiefs come in all shapes and sizes. Even non paying customers are thiefs, employees steal in someways (hours,materials,smoke breaks), mulch suppliers short your loads, it happens all the time in different ways


----------



## Boomer123

PlowingMI;1395955 said:


> I sent a pm.


If you did I never received it.


----------



## snowman6

TCLA;1396183 said:


> No. He doesn't come here.


Hey Jim, Sent you a PM


----------



## procut

Anyone ever have seasonals balk about paying during a snow-less month? I don't do much seasonal so don't have a lot of experience with it. I have one that is 2" trigger with no salting - haven't as much as stepped foot the property this month. However, on the 1st I'm sending a bill for this month's installment. I would highly doubt that this particular customer would question it, but I can defiantly see some of the "cheaper" customers calling and perhaps wanting a discount or refund or something along those lines. Just curious, like I said, don't do much seasonal.


----------



## Lightningllc

So when u go over your seasonal plowing will they pay for extra plowings???? If they question it tell them that's how seasonals work. Let alone jan and feb are the worst snow months tell them to chill out they will max out there seasonals this year.


----------



## Superior L & L

Just like a insurance policy. May not use it but you known its there. Been doing this for about 15 years and I've never had a seasonal b!tch about lack of snow or pushes.


----------



## PlowingMI

Boomer123;1396262 said:


> If you did I never received it.


re sent a pm. not sure what happened


----------



## snowfighter83

just thinking.... i mentioned before that I'm 28 and started doing lawns almost 15 years ago. and plowing for almost 10 now. i started driving and running a crew when i got my permit @ 15. about 6 years later a went on to run a crew in another industry " the striping". so i can and have helped run companies. I'm not unhappy with the company i just started @ last spring. but i would like to know what or how u mite pay a guy who want to be there who wants a leading position or even a company. general manager.


----------



## eatonpaving

snowfighter83;1396543 said:


> just thinking.... i mentioned before that I'm 28 and started doing lawns almost 15 years ago. and plowing for almost 10 now. i started driving and running a crew when i got my permit @ 15. about 6 years later a went on to run a crew in another industry " the striping". so i can and have helped run companies. I'm not unhappy with the company i just started @ last spring. but i would like to know what or how u mite pay a guy who want to be there who wants a leading position or even a company. general manager.


what striping company???????????


----------



## snowfighter83

eatonpaving;1396562 said:


> what striping company???????????


motor city marking.


----------



## Moonlighter

snowfighter83;1396543 said:


> just thinking.... i mentioned before that I'm 28 and started doing lawns almost 15 years ago. and plowing for almost 10 now. i started driving and running a crew when i got my permit @ 15. about 6 years later a went on to run a crew in another industry " the striping". so i can and have helped run companies. I'm not unhappy with the company i just started @ last spring. but i would like to know what or how u mite pay a guy who want to be there who wants a leading position or even a company. general manager.


First off to find an employee such as yourself would be a prize these days to start with, the lack of work ethic in our pool of applicants never surprises me. With the experience and drive you should be placed in a higher position, Area Manager, possibly general manager but there is a lot that goes into that position, not just the work. Not saying you couldn't but I don't know ya. As far as compensation goes that's a hard one to put a number on, should be some perks and a nice salary.Thumbs Up


----------



## PowersTree

Moonlighter;1396647 said:


> First off to find an employee such as yourself would be a prize these days to start with, the lack of work ethic in our pool of applicants never surprises me. With the experience and drive you should be placed in a higher position, Area Manager, possibly general manager but there is a lot that goes into that position, not just the work. Not saying you couldn't but I don't know ya. As far as compensation goes that's a hard one to put a number on, should be some perks and a nice salary.Thumbs Up


If you can run a company, try it. Just don't low ball. Study the prices around and refuse to be the low bidder.

I too worked forever in this industry, but for the same guy. Once I quit there cause I couldn't be his puppet any more, I looked for a new company to work for.

Found a part time job, out of the industry, and started my own service. This is my third season, and things are just starting to look up. Tough it out in the begining , and if you can actually perform, you will suceed. I started with nothing but a pickup truck.

I now have to do the jobs I told the Mexicans to do before, but I never could have bought the toys I have now, working for my old boss.


----------



## bln

Thermometer is reading 32. Think we will have to salt if we didn't do it earlier.


----------



## Moonlighter

Anything drying up down by you Bin? I have 38 and wet.


----------



## bln

My drive and walk are wet


----------



## Moonlighter

PowersTree;1396654 said:


> If you can run a company, try it. Just don't low ball. Study the prices around and refuse to be the low bidder.
> 
> I too worked forever in this industry, but for the same guy. Once I quit there cause I couldn't be his puppet any more, I looked for a new company to work for.
> 
> Found a part time job, out of the industry, and started my own service. This is my third season, and things are just starting to look up. Tough it out in the begining , and if you can actually perform, you will suceed. I started with nothing but a pickup truck.
> 
> I now have to do the jobs I told the Mexicans to do before, but I never could have bought the toys I have now, working for my old boss.


I was in the same situation with my former employer, after 14 years of making him money, I now run my own company and couldn't be happier. It's going to be a great year ahead.


----------



## Luther

bln;1396657 said:


> Thermometer is reading 32.


Time to buy a new thermometer.


----------



## Lightningllc

Being self employed has it's perks but it also has a lot of bad sides too!! Grass is not always greener on the other side.


----------



## Luther

Sure it is. We all know you owners just take, and take, and take....while us lowly employees give, and give, and give.

You hoard all the money and cry the blues. We get nothing but crumbs and are expected to like it.


----------



## Lightningllc

TCLA;1396777 said:


> Sure it is. We all know you owners just take, and take, and take....while us lowly employees give, and give, and give.
> 
> You hoard all the money and cry the blues. We get nothing but crumbs and are expected to like it.


Jim I thought you where a associate so your part owner right???? Troy Clogg landscape associates. Am I wrong????


----------



## terrapro

Lightningllc;1396773 said:


> Being self employed has it's perks but it also has a lot of bad sides too!! Grass is not always greener on the other side.


Where did this come from? What you mean you woke up at 4am to check for ice and couldn't fall back asleep so now you are sitting here on the net waiting for the rest of the world to wake up also?


----------



## Lightningllc

Cole. Read older posts. Wake up man wake up. Yes I've been up since 3:30


----------



## terrapro

Lightningllc;1396785 said:


> Cole. Read older posts. Wake up man wake up. Yes I've been up since 3:30


I thought you had something new...thieves? That was so yesterday.

Nevermind I just saw moonlighters and powerstree posts....I am a moron.


----------



## Superior L & L

Someone stole the cold temps !!

Couple of stations where guessing, I mean forecasting 1-3 for us today and now it's all rain


----------



## Luther

Lightningllc;1396780 said:


> Jim I thought you where a associate so your part owner right???? Troy Clogg landscape associates. Am I wrong????


I care very much about every aspect of the company that employees me. I take "ownership" of my responsibilities and duties, but I am in no way the owner, or part owner.

I have never stated that I am. Quite the contrary.

If anyone thinks I am, this would be an incorrect assumption on their part.


----------



## Lightningllc

Jim. Just throwing it out their. All in love man. Happy new year brother!!


----------



## Luther

Lightningllc;1396804 said:


> Jim. Just throwing it out their. All in love man. Happy new year brother!!


Back at ya bro.....you geedy owner. :laughing:


----------



## alternative

TCLA;1396800 said:


> I care very much about every aspect of the company that employees me. I take "ownership" of my responsibilities and duties, but I am in no way the owner, or part owner.
> 
> I have never stated that I am. Quite the contrary.
> 
> If anyone thinks I am, this would be an incorrect assumption on their part.


You sound like a GREAT asset to Troys team..


----------



## Glockshot73!

No snow till july, get out the wheelbarrows boys were going mulchinn


----------



## A&LSiteService

Good morning Todd, Happy New YearThumbs Up


----------



## PowersTree

Lightningllc;1396773 said:


> Being self employed has it's perks but it also has a lot of bad sides too!! Grass is not always greener on the other side.


You are very right on that.......but I must say the grass has started to green up lately, and is starting to grow.

Being self employed does have its perks......you make your own schedule........what most people dont realise is that schedule is 24/7.


----------



## Lightningllc

Self-employment takes a toll on your marriage too and your children. Money can get very tight at times.

I used to make $65000 a year as a union master electrician but I was stuck inside buildings and steam tunnels at u of m for years. I love the outdoors it was my calling but sometimes I miss the paycheck/ insurance/ paid time off/ sick time.


----------



## michigancutter

Man this weather is starting to suck. Fricking board waiting around for work. Might pull the mowers out and do some more clean ups. Lol.


----------



## irlandscaper

Did a small driveway stone delivery today and the guy wanted to know if I could remulch his shrub beds now... I said HELL YA!!! This weather is different.


----------



## PowersTree

Money tight.....never. lol

I, personally never had that 65,000 a year job. I've always been a landscaper. My best year landscaping was almost $45k. But that was working for a decent size operation, during a BRUTAL winter. I put in so many hours it would make some sick. I also worked for a guy who had no cares other than bottom line. He "fired" me a month before my son was born. That was when I decided it was time for me to take charge of my own well being. I returned 2 months later, to plow that winter, knowing come spring I was breaking out on my own. 

3 years into this gig, I'm starting to come close, while buying equipment also. 

It does take a toll on family life......especially when your significant other doesn't want anything to do with it.


----------



## michigancutter

Lightningllc;1396897 said:


> Self-employment takes a toll on your marriage too and your children. Money can get very tight at times.
> 
> I used to make $65000 a year as a union master electrician but I was stuck inside buildings and steam tunnels at u of m for years. I love the outdoors it was my calling but sometimes I miss the paycheck/ insurance/ paid time off/ sick time.


Self employmet does take a toll on a marriage family. 13yrs in buisness and it doesn't get any easier. On top of that my wife owns 2 salons so I have to help her out too. Money always tight but have a lot of assets. Wouldn't have what I have now if I was working for somone else. U take the good with the bad. Hopfully can retire by 60.lol


----------



## Greenstar lawn

Off topic...anyone have well water? I am moving into a new place and the hot water only stinks like bad eggs. What should I do to get rid of the smell? I just installed a softner system and it still stinks.


----------



## terrapro

Greenstar lawn;1397014 said:


> Off topic...anyone have well water? I am moving into a new place and the hot water only stinks like bad eggs. What should I do to get rid of the smell? I just installed a softner system and it still stinks.


Bleach the hot water tank and lines.


----------



## Metro Lawn

Greenstar lawn;1397014 said:


> Off topic...anyone have well water? I am moving into a new place and the hot water only stinks like bad eggs. What should I do to get rid of the smell? I just installed a softner system and it still stinks.


Sounds like sulfer.


----------



## hogggman

It's probably from sitting it will get algae in it and stink sometimes letting it run for a while will make it go away if not put a little bleach in the waterlines and let it run make sure you run all your sinks for a long time to get the bleach out of them.


----------



## Greenstar lawn

So just pour some bleach into the tank and run the hot water?


----------



## Tscape

Metro Lawn;1397058 said:


> Sounds like sulfer.


Otherwise known as "_sulphur_". Not exactly.

http://www.waterheaterrescue.com/pa...ooting/stinky-water-in-hot-water-heaters.html


----------



## Greenstar lawn

Thanks for the help guys. First time decking with it so i am learning


----------



## Lightningllc

Pull the rod out and replace it. I'm not positive but it is a ion rod of some kind, make sure u put 2 filters in front of the softener otherwise it will clog up the sand on the softener. I've always lived on a well and had to do these items. 

You might have to chlorine the well head also to get rid of the junk in the well I would reccomend replacing the pump at that time also. 

Call Keller well drilling in Pinckney they are good guys I grew up with John.


----------



## Greenstar lawn

Lightningllc;1397087 said:


> Pull the rod out and replace it. I'm not positive but it is a ion rod of some kind, make sure u put 2 filters in front of the softener otherwise it will clog up the sand on the softener. I've always lived on a well and had to do these items.
> 
> You might have to chlorine the well head also to get rid of the junk in the well I would reccomend replacing the pump at that time also.
> 
> Call Keller well drilling in Pinckney they are good guys I grew up with John.


Not gonna lie that sounded pretty foreign through my eyes. Maybe I will call them up


----------



## caitlyncllc

There is a magnesium rod in the water heater that creates that smell. I have heard that you can cut it off and leave it out, but not real sure about that. I would recommend changing that rod.


----------



## Greenstar lawn

caitlyncllc;1397108 said:


> There is a magnesium rod in the water heater that creates that smell. I have heard that you can cut it off and leave it out, but not real sure about that. I would recommend changing that rod.


Yeah but from I read in the article tscape sent me, if I were to cut that out then my tank would rust up pretty quick


----------



## michiganmech

a charcoal water filter is a cheaper way to take some of that smell out and is suppose to be a better filter also..


----------



## snowfighter83

> just thinking.... i mentioned before that I'm 28 and started doing lawns almost 15 years ago. and plowing for almost 10 now. i started driving and running a crew when i got my permit @ 15. about 6 years later a went on to run a crew in another industry " the striping". so i can and have helped run companies. I'm not unhappy with the company i just started @ last spring. but i would like to know what or how u mite pay a guy who want to be there who wants a leading position or even a company. general manager.


thanks for replies. i have owned a small co. very small just kept it one day a week.(my day off from full time job.) i opted for less headache and more consistant money. unemployment is nice in the winter to. i could be and want to be a major asset to a company. i can bid work and then coordinate men and equipment to get it done. i would be especially good for some one who my want to add parking lot striping to there company. anyone ever think of doing that?


----------



## snowfighter83

PowersTree;1396654 said:


> If you can run a company, try it. Just don't low ball. Study the prices around and refuse to be the low bidder.
> 
> I too worked forever in this industry, but for the same guy. Once I quit there cause I couldn't be his puppet any more, I looked for a new company to work for.
> 
> Found a part time job, out of the industry, and started my own service. This is my third season, and things are just starting to look up. Tough it out in the begining , and if you can actually perform, you will suceed. I started with nothing but a pickup truck.
> 
> I now have to do the jobs I told the Mexicans to do before, but I never could have bought the toys I have now, working for my old boss.


is it safe to assume u own and run powers tree service? are u ryann powers uncle?


----------



## snowfighter83

eatonpaving;1396562 said:


> what striping company???????????


Randy... im sure u heard of motor city huh ??????????????


----------



## eatonpaving

snowfighter83;1397177 said:


> Randy... im sure u heard of motor city huh ??????????????


i have been asphalting and striping for 26 years, never have i heard of them, but i do my own striping so i don't pay attention to who's out their....


----------



## snowfighter83

eatonpaving;1397195 said:


> i have been asphalting and striping for 26 years, never have i heard of them, but i do my own striping so i don't pay attention to who's out their....


that's 1 thing i haven't done. well I've done patches but that's it. do u actually pave parking lots? or just patchies. it wouldnt hurt to pay a lil attention so u can be on the same page as for picing. but also he subs out alot of work to a local competitor of yours in Romulus.


----------



## Matson Snow

snowfighter83;1397177 said:


> Randy... im sure u heard of motor city huh ??????????????


Are you guys on Hannan Rd in Wayne?????


----------



## eatonpaving

Matson Snow;1397235 said:


> Are you guys on Hannan Rd in Wayne?????


no, thats metro striping...


----------



## snowfighter83

Matson Snow;1397235 said:


> Are you guys on Hannan Rd in Wayne?????


no i think that my be metro striping over there. i dont work for motor city anymore but every1 there is my family. they just moved shop to 96 n inkster in redford.


----------



## eatonpaving

snowfighter83;1397218 said:


> that's 1 thing i haven't done. well I've done patches but that's it. do u actually pave parking lots? or just patchies. it wouldnt hurt to pay a lil attention so u can be on the same page as for picing. but also he subs out alot of work to a local competitor of yours in Romulus.


yes we pave parking lots and patching....i dont compete for striping...i only stripe what i pave or sealcoat....


----------



## eatonpaving

eatonpaving;1397242 said:


> yes we pave parking lots and patching....i dont compete for striping...i only stripe what i pave or sealcoat....


but i do know tri county striping...he has done a few for me....


----------



## Lightningllc

Metro striping was one of my lawn accts for a long time he lives out in south Lyon.


----------



## MikeLawnSnowLLC

Finally got my new plow put on a month later!!


----------



## rbmarvin77

Has anyone been talking to Mother Nature lately? She needs to convert this rain to snow!:realmad: Oh well guess I will just


----------



## Plow man Foster

MikeLawnSnowLLC;1397308 said:


> Finally got my new plow put on a month later!!


Maybe you can help Me push this big puddle out of the way! Thumbs UpThumbs Up Looks good! 
lol this rain sucks! 
Anyone gettin' Nervous?!!?!?! 
*Per-Push? Per-Push? Per-Push? Per-Push? *


----------



## MikeLawnSnowLLC

I'm gunna fab up a squeegee!!


----------



## Lightningllc

Little under water


----------



## mike thunder

I wonder what would make someone want to put their barn at the bottom of a bowl like that. I think they literally picked the lowest point as far as the eye can see.


----------



## PowersTree

snowfighter83;1397172 said:


> is it safe to assume u own and run powers tree service? are u ryann powers uncle?


Not any longer.

About 7 years ago, I started with Powers Tree and Landscape. Doing trees mainly. Didn't do any mowing (cause honestly I hate it)

Tree work is a constant hunt for jobs, and I got burned out after two seasons (I always plowed for my initial boss) Then I decided I wanted to start doing maintenance for a more steady cash flow, I then started Outdoors Unlimited.

My target clients are high end residential maintenance contracts. The ones that I do everything. mowing sprinklers bed care tree care trimming bushes mulch. I'm now up to 4 of these accounts, with about 30 mow and go. I do most everything by myself, up until late this summer when I finally could justify a helper.

I don't advertise for trees anymore, but still bid jobs that come to me.

I've done trees for a few guys from this site.


----------



## rbmarvin77

Greenstar lawn;1397014 said:


> Off topic...anyone have well water? I am moving into a new place and the hot water only stinks like bad eggs. What should I do to get rid of the smell? I just installed a softner system and it still stinks.


Gallon of bleach down the well wait about 1/2 hour after putting it in, run the taps in the house hot and cold side for about a min. a piece. Keep the system closed overnight then flush everything out the next day. Fixed my problem!


----------



## terrapro

PowersTree;1397802 said:


> Not any longer.
> 
> About 7 years ago, I started with Powers Tree and Landscape. Doing trees mainly. Didn't do any mowing (cause honestly I hate it)
> 
> Tree work is a constant hunt for jobs, and I got burned out after two seasons (I always plowed for my initial boss) Then I decided I wanted to start doing maintenance for a more steady cash flow, I then started Outdoors Unlimited.
> 
> My target clients are high end residential maintenance contracts. The ones that I do everything. mowing sprinklers bed care tree care trimming bushes mulch. I'm now up to 4 of these accounts, with about 30 mow and go. I do most everything by myself, up until late this summer when I finally could justify a helper.
> 
> I don't advertise for trees anymore, but still bid jobs that come to me.
> 
> I've done trees for a few guys from this site.


Outdoor Unlimited sounds familiar. Trying to pull from memory. I hate mowing also.


----------



## Superior L & L

While I'm good for a couple of pushes, I'm sure glad all this rain wasnt snow


----------



## PowersTree

terrapro;1397834 said:


> Outdoor Unlimited sounds familiar. Trying to pull from memory. I hate mowing also.


Most of my jobs are in Bloomfield Hills. Probably seen my truck running around. Green 98 GMC, very basically lettered.

I tried changing my screen name here, but can't do it from my phone, and honestly its scored me a few jobs from the guys here doing trees. I'm on lawnsite too, under Outdoors Unlimited.

Any other tree guys on here???? I found these sites through Arboristsite.


----------



## PowersTree

And.......... I'm bored with all this rain. 

Can anyone answer what I would have to do, to become liscenced to spray gly?
The company I worked for before, I sprayed countless gallons of gly, and never realised it was illegal. I was his puppet, and did as I said. That leaves me with no documentation to satisfy the two years experience. 

I don't spray lawns (nor have any desire to) but would like to become legit for use of gly. 

Also while we are at it. I'm considering joining MGIA. Is there an association that would be a better choice, as I'm trying to set myself apart from the hacks.


----------



## Tscape

I do ornamental tree and shrub pest management; sprays, injections, fertilizations.


----------



## Tscape

MGIA is a good org. Not hacks.


----------



## Metro Lawn

PowersTree;1397904 said:


> And.......... I'm bored with all this rain.
> 
> Can anyone answer what I would have to do, to become liscenced to spray gly?
> The company I worked for before, I sprayed countless gallons of gly, and never realised it was illegal. I was his puppet, and did as I said. That leaves me with no documentation to satisfy the two years experience.
> 
> I don't spray lawns (nor have any desire to) but would like to become legit for use of gly.
> 
> Also while we are at it. I'm considering joining MGIA. Is there an association that would be a better choice, as I'm trying to set myself apart from the hacks.


Dept. of Agriculture would be the place to start with the spraying. There are some arborist associations out there that would prob. fit the bill.


----------



## PowersTree

Metro Lawn;1397961 said:


> Dept. of Agriculture would be the place to start with the spraying. There are some arborist associations out there that would prob. fit the bill.


A few posts up, I don't do many trees anymore. More into high end maint.

The dept of ag site says I need 2 years experience as an applicator. The company I worked for previously, can't satisfy this requirement.


----------



## Metro Lawn

PowersTree;1397969 said:


> A few posts up, I don't do many trees anymore. More into high end maint.
> 
> The dept of ag site says I need 2 years experience as an applicator. The company I worked for previously, can't satisfy this requirement.


You would have to work for someone else or hire a certified tech and get you business licensed.


----------



## PowersTree

Metro Lawn;1397971 said:


> You would have to work for someone else or hire a certified tech and get you business licensed.


Sounds fair enough.

Thanks for all the info guys!


----------



## Greenstar lawn

Metro Lawn;1397971 said:


> You would have to work for someone else or hire a certified tech and get you business licensed.


Yep that's what the lady at the mgia show said.


----------



## snow_man_48045

Greenstar lawn;1397014 said:


> Off topic...anyone have well water? I am moving into a new place and the hot water only stinks like bad eggs. What should I do to get rid of the smell? I just installed a softner system and it still stinks.


Won't be the answer to all well water problems but this was a start for us in Macomb County and all its iron in well water. http://www.smellywater.com/
Was told by the owner of Reynolds water conditioning that the smell comes from Iron bacteria (not harmful just stinks). They recommended an iron filter.
We installed the iron filter in addition to the water softener and that took care of the problem. payup


----------



## caitlyncllc

I know it has been a discussion here in the past about making pre-wet sprayers for v-boxs, but does anybody make their own liquid calcium chloride for pre-wet applications on rock? Is it just peladow and water? What is your mixture ratio? Does it need to be agitated once mixed, or does it stay a uniform mixture once dissolved? Thanks


----------



## PowersTree

What are you guys hearing about snow tonight??


----------



## Lightningllc

caitlyncllc;1398319 said:


> I know it has been a discussion here in the past about making pre-wet sprayers for v-boxs, but does anybody make their own liquid calcium chloride for pre-wet applications on rock? Is it just peladow and water? What is your mixture ratio? Does it need to be agitated once mixed, or does it stay a uniform mixture once dissolved? Thanks


Very costly to do, I tried it 3 years ago and it sucked I used every ice melter under the sun. I've used the chloride guys brine and it's a no go on it, I use mcs now and it is great for the price about a 100 gallons is equal to a ton. I have used the more expensive products but they eat your truck alive.

I reccomend buying it at a qualified reseller. Making it your will run about $.50a gallon to do it right and yes you need to agitate it.


----------



## Superior L & L

PowersTree;1398336 said:


> What are you guys hearing about snow tonight??


Nothing, too hot. I here tomorrow during the day the temps will drop and we are getting up to a inch though Monday morning.


----------



## PowersTree

Good deal!! I'm not home, but got a phone call from a friend saying weather channel said 6" for tonight, but I couldn't find it on any of the weather sites. 

I figured he was full of shot.


----------



## Boomer123

*High wind watch in effect from sunday morning through sunday evening*

*high wind watch in effect from sunday morning through sunday
evening*

the national weather service in detroit/pontiac has issued a high
wind watch...which is in effect from sunday morning through
sunday evening. 
Hazardous weather...
* wind gusts in excess of 50 mph are possible. 
Impacts...
* strong winds can result in the downing of large limbs and weak
trees.
* downed power lines and power outages are possible.
Precautionary/preparedness actions...
* a high wind watch means there is the potential for a
hazardous high wind event. Sustained winds of at least 40 mph...
Or gusts of 58 mph or stronger may occur. Continue to monitor the
latest forecasts.


----------



## PowersTree

Some tree work would do the trick too.


----------



## Lightningllc

Nothing like no power on new years lol and trees down.

At least their not predicting a freezing rain / Ice event.


----------



## BPS#1

Enjoy that wind.

Gusts to 90 here.
http://www.wyomingnews.com/articles/2011/12/30/news/01top_12-30-11.txt


----------



## terrapro

Lightningllc;1398363 said:


> Very costly to do, I tried it 3 years ago and it sucked I used every ice melter under the sun. I've used the chloride guys brine and it's a no go on it, *I use mcs now and it is great for the price about a 100 gallons is equal to a ton*. I have used the more expensive products but they eat your truck alive.
> 
> I reccomend buying it at a qualified reseller. Making it your will run about $.50a gallon to do it right and yes you need to agitate it.


What is mcs, Michigan Chloride Sales? I am pretty sure thats where my supplier gets his from. How much do you pay per gallon and do you have a tank to store it at your shop?

$.50 per gallon is not worth it to make it yourself.


----------



## Lightningllc

Cole you seen the tanks at my shop I got at 3500 and a 1500. Yes mcs is Michigan chloride sales and making it is a royal pain the the @[email protected] 

When I worked at u of m I worked on their deicing maker, I wired it and installed all the pumps. I learned how to do brine back in 98 they have been using it since 95 they turn rock into brine then recirced it for a day then added beet juice and a 1.25" pump recirced it til they used it They treated daily in the winter to keep ice away foot traffic carried it everywhere, you can make any deicer as long as you maintain 32%. When it's cold make sure u add calcium to the mix or you'll freeze up.


----------



## caitlyncllc

terrapro;1398456 said:


> What is mcs, Michigan Chloride Sales? I am pretty sure thats where my supplier gets his from. How much do you pay per gallon and do you have a tank to store it at your shop?
> 
> $.50 per gallon is not worth it to make it yourself.


I talked with Ed from the Chloride Guy, he made it sound like his brine was the cats meow. You used it for pre-wet or straight application to surfaces? I am looking for something to pre-wet with to get better melting at lower temps.


----------



## Lightningllc

caitlyncllc;1398510 said:


> I talked with Ed from the Chloride Guy, he made it sound like his brine was the cats meow. You used it for pre-wet or straight application to surfaces? I am looking for something to pre-wet with to get better melting at lower temps.


Good luck I used 5000 gallons and pushed me back to rock. Nothing like using 300 gallons on a 1 ton Job and it refreezing 1 hr later


----------



## Metro Lawn

Lightningllc;1398522 said:


> Good luck I used 5000 gallons and pushed me back to rock. Nothing like using 300 gallons on a 1 ton Job and it refreezing 1 hr later


I had CG product turn to slush in my sprayer lines. I went back to MCS and will never change. Never had an issue with MCS and much better customer service.


----------



## stanky

I never said express owed me anything so you need to understand I don't need anything from you or anyone else ! I just asked express a simple question !!!!!


----------



## caitlyncllc

I certainly appreciate the info guys. Seems like MCS would be a much better supplier. Is there a local distributor to pick up small quantities? Or do you get it in large quantities delivered to your shop? If I was looking to get a small amount for a test run, would you be willing to sell be a drum of it?


----------



## Lightningllc

caitlyncllc;1398574 said:


> I certainly appreciate the info guys. Seems like MCS would be a much better supplier. Is there a local distributor to pick up small quantities? Or do you get it in large quantities delivered to your shop? If I was looking to get a small amount for a test run, would you be willing to sell be a drum of it?


Metro can hook you up. Mark or Adam express said probably nothing to worry about Monday maybe a salting just talked to him he's in Utah.


----------



## terrapro

Lightningllc;1398495 said:


> Cole you seen the tanks at my shop I got at 3500 and a 1500. Yes mcs is Michigan chloride sales and making it is a royal pain the the @[email protected]
> 
> When I worked at u of m I worked on their deicing maker, I wired it and installed all the pumps. I learned how to do brine back in 98 they have been using it since 95 they turn rock into brine then recirced it for a day then added beet juice and a 1.25" pump recirced it til they used it They treated daily in the winter to keep ice away foot traffic carried it everywhere, you can make any deicer as long as you maintain 32%. When it's cold make sure u add calcium to the mix or you'll freeze up.


Yeah I thought I saw some but wasn't positive. What truck do you have rigged for liquid I can't recall?



caitlyncllc;1398574 said:


> I certainly appreciate the info guys. Seems like MCS would be a much better supplier. Is there a local distributor to pick up small quantities? Or do you get it in large quantities delivered to your shop? If I was looking to get a small amount for a test run, would you be willing to sell be a drum of it?


I don't know if there is somewhere inbetween us with MCS stuff but my supplier here in Howell will sell you however much you want. You will need your own tote/bucket/tank though.


----------



## Lightningllc

terrapro;1398594 said:


> Yeah I thought I saw some but wasn't positive. What truck do you have rigged for liquid I can't recall?
> 
> I don't know if there is somewhere inbetween us with MCS stuff but my supplier here in Howell will sell you however much you want. You will need your own tote/bucket/tank though.


Cole do you use big Barney's.


----------



## terrapro

Lightningllc;1398598 said:


> Cole do you use big Barney's.


No, Lucy's on M59. Does Big Barney's use MCS LCC? I might give them a call to see how much per gal picked up is as I knd of feel like I am paying to much.


----------



## Lightningllc

No they use a old oil well that has some form of chloride but many oil and byproducts of oil. Be careful. What does Lucy sell I mean (regal recycling) sell


----------



## Metro Lawn

caitlyncllc;1398574 said:


> I certainly appreciate the info guys. Seems like MCS would be a much better supplier. Is there a local distributor to pick up small quantities? Or do you get it in large quantities delivered to your shop? If I was looking to get a small amount for a test run, would you be willing to sell be a drum of it?


I can sell you any quantity. Just bring a tank to put it in.


----------



## terrapro

Lightningllc;1398628 said:


> No they use a old oil well that has some form of chloride but many oil and byproducts of oil. Be careful. What does Lucy sell I mean (regal recycling) sell


Darn, I shot him an email anyway asking for a quote.

LOL, did you know they put a tire store in there now too! Now that I thought about it I am sure he told me Michigan Chloride Sales is where they get theirs. They sell it to me for $.05per lb picked up. Thought that was a good deal until I found out LCC weighs 11.86lbs per gal so about $.59 per gal which is roughly the same price or more applied as bulk salt at $75 per yard.


----------



## magnatrac

I have been making my own liquid calcium for pre wetting for a couple years now. It makes my little buyers spreader very efficient . I only have a 35 gallon tank and don't go through much so I just mix it up as I need it. For the time it would take me to go and buy it I can make it. I actually like to make it before I go out. I just mix it in 5 gallon buckets. For a small pre wet operation it's not bad if you can get bagged product for a good price. If you were going through alot it would be a p.i.t.a. When you make it you get the added benefit of the exothermic reaction heat produced when making it. You have several hours where the liquid is actually very hot making it even more effective. Liquid works good but 90-100 degree liquid works better !!! I usually have some made sitting ready for when we get busy. Don't know if that's ever going to happen this year 

, shaun


----------



## Plow man Foster

terrapro;1398650 said:


> Darn, I shot him an email anyway asking for a quote.
> .


Hey cole, Thats not the ONLY thing he sells! They can get it if you want it but He sells a Mineral Brine Which is Comparable to The chloride Guys liquid. MANYYYY people use Big Barney's  Depending on how big of a load you want. He Can Bring you 1000 Gallons for roughly 35 cents a Gallon delivered. 
The more you get/ Can store the lower the price is. For say 5000(gallons) i think its like 19 Cents a Gallon Delivered. 
These prices were to come out to Commerce & WB! You're closer so it could change the price... 
Call Ken @ (517) 202-5172 Nice guy


----------



## terrapro

Plow man Foster;1398661 said:


> Hey cole, Thats not the ONLY thing he sells! They can get it if you want it but He sells a Mineral Brine Which is Comparable to The chloride Guys liquid. MANYYYY people use Big Barney's  Depending on how big of a load you want. He Can Bring you 1000 Gallons for roughly 35 cents a Gallon delivered.
> The more you get/ Can store the lower the price is. For say 5000(gallons) i think its like 19 Cents a Gallon Delivered.
> These prices were to come out to Commerce & WB! *You're closer so it could change the price... *Call Ken @ (517) 202-5172 Nice guy


They are about one mile away from me.


----------



## fiascoinc

$650.00 0r best offer 248-200-9044


----------



## Plow man Foster

fiascoinc;1398669 said:


> $650.00 0r best offer 248-200-9044


for what? 
Did i miss something?
----
OHHHH For your spreader! You posted that WEEKS ago, gotta remind people!!



stanky;1398552 said:


> I never said express owed me anything so you need to understand I don't need anything from you or anyone else ! I just asked express a simple question !!!!!


Stanky, If you even need a Forecast PM Me or Let me know!


----------



## caitlyncllc

terrapro;1398650 said:


> Darn, I shot him an email anyway asking for a quote.
> 
> LOL, did you know they put a tire store in there now too! Now that I thought about it I am sure he told me Michigan Chloride Sales is where they get theirs. They sell it to me for $.05per lb picked up. Thought that was a good deal until I found out LCC weighs 11.86lbs per gal so about $.59 per gal which is roughly the same price or *more applied as bulk salt at $75 per yard*.


Are you charging $75 a yard for applied bulk?!?!? No wonder I can't get any salting jobs down there!!:realmad:


----------



## Hillcrest2011

Have anyone used the boss push boxes. im looking at buying the bx12 and just wondering how they are.


----------



## terrapro

caitlyncllc;1398740 said:


> Are you charging $75 a yard for applied bulk?!?!? No wonder I can't get any salting jobs down there!!:realmad:


Yes HAHA! That is how much it is to buy from my supplier. Sorry I typoed I meant per ton in my other post.

Cost of material applied to get the job done is what I was comparing.


----------



## Glockshot73!

Accuweather is calling for 2.2inches monday night. Im guessing its just lake effect and with accuweather who knows, i was hoping to get some snow showers out of these winds tmr evening and during the day monday. Really hard to predict lake effect so i guess we shall just wait and see like we have been all winter long!!!! Hopefully some trees do come down, ground is saturated so i think we in for a good chance with some higher gusts!


----------



## Plow man Foster

Hillcrest2011;1398743 said:


> Have anyone used the boss push boxes. im looking at buying the bx12 and just wondering how they are.


I've heard Really good things about them! Weingartz had a Few... Heres a Review/ Post from a Proud user on here: Just click the arrow next to "Brian Young" To read more!


Brian Young;1294020 said:


> Hi guys, I just wanted to share our experience with the BOSS BX12. I did a pre and mid-season review and I wanted to make sure I did a end of season as well...I hate when people just review something when its shinny and new so here goes. Like I already may have stated, this thing saved us tons of salt (literally) by scraping down to the blacktop on most passes. Even where vehicles drove over the snow packing it down didn't seem to be a problem in most cases. The cutting edge has very minimal wear after over 300+ hours of use. It held up to ramming a few buried curbs with no damage to either the box or the curb. I sprayed the box down with FluidFlim (of corse) a couple times and there is no rust anywhere, even all the bolts are shinny new plus kept everything moving freely. The only issue we had was when we took it off to load some snow and when we hooked it back up it started to bind here and there, not a huge deal and was put back on in a rush. So I guess in short if anyone was on the fence because it was a first year product, don't hesitate. I'm sure I will do a 2nd and 3rd year review as well,lol So far so good!


----------



## snowman6

Wishing a HAPPY NEW YEAR to everyone. Hope everyone stays safe and hopefully soon we will have some snow to talk about lol:waving:


----------



## terrapro

Hey good to see I am not the only lamo on the block not partying it up...by the way everyone my puddles are frozen on my gravel drive. I don't know how beacuse it never got below 35deg here. Beautiful night, stars everywhere. 

Happy New year and stay safe!


----------



## snowman6

terrapro;1399068 said:


> Hey good to see I am not the only lamo on the block not partying it up...by the way everyone my puddles are frozen on my gravel drive. I don't know how beacuse it never got below 35deg here. Beautiful night, stars everywhere.
> 
> Happy New year and stay safe!


LOL. 
My cousin said the cops already had a road block set up by him checking for people who have been drinking.


----------



## Lightningllc

terrapro;1399068 said:


> Hey good to see I am not the only lamo on the block not partying it up...by the way everyone my puddles are frozen on my gravel drive. I don't know how beacuse it never got below 35deg here. Beautiful night, stars everywhere.
> 
> Happy New year and stay safe!


Cole if it gets bad text me. I'm outta commission.


----------



## terrapro

Lightningllc;1399104 said:


> Cole if it gets bad text me. I'm outta commission.


LOl Will do. Stay safe guys!


----------



## A&LSiteService

I thought I was the only one on couch tonite... I guess I am among the elite, Happy New Year guysThumbs Up


----------



## Lightningllc

2012. Happy new year


----------



## terrapro

Sure is. 

Happy New Year everyone! I wish you all the best.


----------



## michiganmech

happy new year everyone!


----------



## Moonlighter

Happy New Year guys, it's going to be a good year!


----------



## grassmaster06

Happy new year


----------



## 2FAST4U

Happy new year guys, all the way from the U.P.


----------



## snowfighter83

Happy new year plowsite!!! ussmileyflag


----------



## Milwaukee

snowman6;1399098 said:


> LOL.
> My cousin said the cops already had a road block set up by him checking for people who have been drinking.


Sad thing they are TOO CHEAP to pay driver to get them home. $20-40 buck VS $5-15K in DUI and driver license suspend for this.

I hope they caught hundred of those and hit them with DUI. My friend who own tow company in Trenton say they only did deliver 6 cars to home from bar now. 3 years ago it was 32 vehicles.

Have Great New Year Eve and hope everybody get home safe.


----------



## Boomer123

Happy New Year stay safe.


----------



## alternative

Glad im not waking up with a Hangover-- Looks like todays precip will freeze tonight at 25 degrees...finally something to generate some $$$s


----------



## Hillcrest2011

Happy new year everyone!!!! Hope it is a better year for us all.


----------



## Lightningllc

Starting to rain in frankenmuth. Hopefully a least a salt run tonight.


----------



## caitlyncllc

Happy New Year! So anybody got any resolutions for this year? I want to spend more time with my wife/kids and more time in God's Word.


----------



## Greenstar lawn

Ugh I am never drinking again


----------



## Lightningllc

Ya the 3 wisemen really put the hurt to me.


----------



## 24v6spd

Greenstar lawn;1399378 said:


> Ugh I am never drinking again


I'm sure there's alot of people saying that today. Glad I'm not one of them!


----------



## Superior L & L

Lucky for me, I polished off 15-16 beers and 2-3 shoots and I felt great when I got up. Must be the professional in me


----------



## Superior L & L

caitlyncllc;1399354 said:


> Happy New Year! So anybody got any resolutions for this year? I want to spend more time with my wife/kids and more time in God's Word.


Mine is to plow more snow


----------



## Leisure Time LC

Happy New Year Everyone


----------



## 2FAST4U

Greenstar lawn;1399378 said:


> Ugh I am never drinking again


Whats amatter Brain? Going on day three!!! Oh and its great to look out side and see it snowing out knowing I dont have to do anything. Now the drive home in the morning with the forecasted 6-10"on the ground will be fun in the morning


----------



## Leisure Time LC

2FAST4U;1399537 said:


> Whats amatter Brain? Going on day three!!! Oh and its great to look out side and see it snowing out knowing I dont have to do anything. Now the drive home in the morning with the forecasted 6-10"on the ground will be fun in the morning


6 to 10 where?


----------



## Boomer123

Go lions...........


----------



## michiganmech

Leisure Time LC;1399576 said:


> 6 to 10 where?


northwest side lower.... upper is 12-24. traverse city north is under a blizzard warning and watch.


----------



## michigancutter

Happy new years plowsite. Hopefully we will all have a great year.


----------



## 2FAST4U

Leisure Time LC;1399576 said:


> 6 to 10 where?


Soo michigan!!! Our friends that are from up here are rather pissed because they had to leave the party to go plow!!


----------



## snowfighter83

2FAST4U;1399659 said:


> Soo michigan!!! Our friends that are from up here are rather pissed because they had to leave the party to go plow!!


i wish i had that problem. if i was in your shoes i would be tryin to jump onboard with them. if you have a cam put up as many pics as you want of the up and snow. lol. and have a safe drive home.


----------



## Glockshot73!

Temps are gonna drop below freezing a lot later tonight then they were saying yesterday. Hope these bands hold up throughout the night


----------



## Moonlighter

I got light snow showers here in Pontiac, and my steps are starting to ice a little, hoping for a salt run.


----------



## eatonpaving

*northville*

any body have eyes on northville...8 and haggerty area...looks like it has been snowing for an hour their......


----------



## Superior L & L

The radar has had it snowing over grand Blanc for the past 2 hours and I havent seen a thing. Pavement is still dry


----------



## Lightningllc

Its just gonna be a salting.:realmad:


----------



## eatonpaving

Lightningllc;1399777 said:


> Its just gonna be a salting.:realmad:


i know, thats what i am waiting on....i did some mods on my saltdogg and want to see if its better...


----------



## axl

Randy lets hear about these mods


----------



## Lightningllc

He probably put a bigger electric motor and bigger spinner added with some lights and timbrens.


----------



## terrapro

Lightningllc;1399777 said:


> Its just gonna be a salting.:realmad:


If that!

Cars and grass light dusting here.


----------



## newhere

axl;1399796 said:


> Randy lets hear about these mods


yeah i second that!! im ready to put a MUCH bigger motor on my spinner and a bigger plate. I wana salt blast the paint off of cars as i go past. Not really but i would like to get a true 25' swath down in one pass.


----------



## axl

Couldn't agree more ^^^


----------



## eatonpaving

axl;1399796 said:


> Randy lets hear about these mods


with the stock spinner i was getting 26 feet in coverage, i extended the spinner fins by 2 inches, now i get 41 feet, so today i extended it another 1 inch and put an upward angle to the spinner for some extra height, that way i can get my sidewalks better, with the stock doors at the bottom of the hopper the auger would jam without the vibe on,,,i closed the doors by 2 inches each and now the auger will run with no vibe on....i had a hard time loading wet salt thru the screen on top of the hopper, so i am adding a vibrator on the top screen, so i can turn it on and the salt will just fall thru........... dont have to get out of the truck


----------



## eatonpaving

newhere;1399810 said:


> yeah i second that!! im ready to put a MUCH bigger motor on my spinner and a bigger plate. I wana salt blast the paint off of cars as i go past. Not really but i would like to get a true 25' swath down in one pass.


motor has good power, just the spinner is to small.....


----------



## axl

Lets see some pics randy


----------



## eatonpaving

axl;1399833 said:


> Lets see some pics randy


i will ride up to the shop and take some.....be back in a while


----------



## newhere

eatonpaving;1399835 said:


> i will ride up to the shop and take some.....be back in a while


dang, hows that for service!!


----------



## Lightningllc

Just watched a lady slip and fall at meijers in Brighton. It's getting icy here.


----------



## eatonpaving

*pics are up*

heres some pics......


----------



## eatonpaving

*my 1500.00 truck update*

here is my 1500.00 junk i bought a month ago....not done yet...

new fenders, new cab corners,rust on door bottom fixed and painted on drivers side,plow all scraped and painted, backside undercoated, bottom of truck undercoated, cab was crushed on top, thats repaired...all new brakes...


----------



## eatonpaving

*my baby*

My baby keeping warm............


----------



## eatonpaving

eatonpaving;1399885 said:


> my baby keeping warm............


when she is keeping warm, i leave her a nice cup of warm 10-40 and a couple of platinum plugs to eat....


----------



## Moonlighter

Sashabaw and oakhill is icy, Seymour Lake road is iced up as well.


----------



## Glockshot73!

Man I'm itching to work. I'm so bored latley please let these snow showers give us a coating


----------



## terrapro

Everything is drying up over here.


----------



## Lightningllc

Cole just leaving meijers in Brighton you could skate on their parking lot


----------



## Allor Outdoor

Icy here in Milford (on my driveway)....very light dusting in areas


----------



## MikeLawnSnowLLC

Pavement is bone dry on the eastside!


----------



## Plow man Foster

Allor Outdoor;1399927 said:


> Icy here in Milford (on my driveway)....very light dusting in areas


Have you made it back to commerce yet? If so how is it? 
I hear its still wet in dubb b (wb)


----------



## eatonpaving

*Plow buddy*

PLOW BUDDY HAVING DINNER.......


----------



## Allor Outdoor

Plow man Foster;1399934 said:


> Have you made it back to commerce yet? If so how is it?
> I hear its still wet in dubb b (wb)


I haven't been to Commerce yet....going in around midnight


----------



## Plow man Foster

Allor Outdoor;1399944 said:


> I haven't been to Commerce yet....going in around midnight


Ok thanks!


----------



## eatonpaving

*Plowing and salting vids*

YOU GUYS HAVE ANY VIDS OF PLOW AND SALTING..........LOAD THEM....

1 SALTING


----------



## eatonpaving

eatonpaving;1399949 said:


> YOU GUYS HAVE ANY VIDS OF PLOW AND SALTING..........LOAD THEM....
> 
> 1 SALTING


SUMMERTIME WORK.....


----------



## Allor Outdoor

Randy, do you do seal coating/stripping in Milford? I need to get my driveway sealed (approx 8000 sq ft) and a small basketball court (900 sq ft) sealed and stripped. 
Let me know if this is something you get into. 
248-930-4526


----------



## eatonpaving

allor outdoor;1399964 said:


> randy, do you do seal coating/stripping in milford? I need to get my driveway sealed (approx 8000 sq ft) and a small basketball court (900 sq ft) sealed and stripped.
> Let me know if this is something you get into.
> 248-930-4526


yes it is...hit me up in the spring...we start around april 15th..i already have 12 lots booked....might be a good year...


----------



## redskinsfan34

Looks like just a dusting tonight. I'm getting bored. I am however saving a fortune on gas. Hey Tscape, Are you down a truck right now? I thought I saw your F250 parked behind that auto shop on McGregor rd. yesterday.


----------



## TGS Inc.

Nice little squal in Dearborn...Ground is white (for now....)


----------



## brookline

eatonpaving;1399815 said:


> with the stock spinner i was getting 26 feet in coverage, i extended the spinner fins by 2 inches, now i get 41 feet, so today i extended it another 1 inch and put an upward angle to the spinner for some extra height, that way i can get my sidewalks better, with the stock doors at the bottom of the hopper the auger would jam without the vibe on,,,i closed the doors by 2 inches each and now the auger will run with no vibe on....i had a hard time loading wet salt thru the screen on top of the hopper, so i am adding a vibrator on the top screen, so i can turn it on and the salt will just fall thru........... dont have to get out of the truck


Is this on a Poly salt dogg?


----------



## brookline

Went to put gas in one of the trucks and roads went from completely dry to covered in 15 minutes


----------



## terrapro

brookline;1400013 said:


> Went to put gas in one of the trucks and roads went from completely dry to covered in 15 minutes


I saw that. Finished puting the kids to bed and peak outside to see all white! I was surprised. I am waiting to see what these last bands do before pulling the trigger. Isn't it suppose to be done around 12am?


----------



## eatonpaving

brookline;1400000 said:


> is this on a poly salt dogg?


yes...sph2000


----------



## Superior L & L

Lightningllc;1399908 said:


> Cole just leaving meijers in Brighton you could skate on their parking lot


I don't know about by u guys but our meijer never takes salt! It's always a sheet of ice. They really control costs, increase liability over there


----------



## Tscape

redskinsfan34;1399986 said:


> Looks like just a dusting tonight. I'm getting bored. I am however saving a fortune on gas. Hey Tscape, Are you down a truck right now? I thought I saw your F250 parked behind that auto shop on McGregor rd. yesterday.


The owner of the shop drives that truck for me. Good eye.


----------



## redskinsfan34

Tscape;1400035 said:


> The owner of the shop drives that truck for me. Good eye.


Good. I was hoping it didn't break down on you or , even worse, get stolen! You get Busch's salted already?


----------



## Tscape

redskinsfan34;1400041 said:


> Good. I was hoping it didn't break down on you or , even worse, get stolen! You get Busch's salted already?


Honestly it's looking fine.


----------



## gunsworth

eatonpaving;1399949 said:


> YOU GUYS HAVE ANY VIDS OF PLOW AND SALTING..........LOAD THEM....
> 
> 1 SALTING


I didnt think anything was more boring than salting, but this video is lol. Sorry man, I think this lack of snow is getting to us all


----------



## eatonpaving

gunsworth;1400051 said:


> i didnt think anything was more boring than salting, but this video is lol. Sorry man, i think this lack of snow is getting to us all


tell me about it.....i have nothing at all to do...woman get home at midnight so i wont be bored anymore...i will be doing dishes........


----------



## eatonpaving

gunsworth;1400051 said:


> I didnt think anything was more boring than salting, but this video is lol. Sorry man, I think this lack of snow is getting to us all


the next night i got out to get a chunk out of the auger and the door shut with it locked..i was in a tee shirt and could not get back in....took 15 mins to break the window...at 3 in the morning...


----------



## Moonlighter

Clarkston, Waterford, Pontiac and in between are starting to dry out, black ice all over the paved sites on Walton and Telegraph & Walton and Sashabaw.


----------



## Boomer123

eatonpaving;1400061 said:


> the next night i got out to get a chunk out of the auger and the door shut with it locked..i was in a tee shirt and could not get back in....took 15 mins to break the window...at 3 in the morning...


Perfect time to get a magnet key box for under the bumper or frame. I keep one under all vehicles will never get locked out again.


----------



## Greenstar lawn

eatonpaving;1400061 said:


> the next night i got out to get a chunk out of the auger and the door shut with it locked..i was in a tee shirt and could not get back in....took 15 mins to break the window...at 3 in the morning...


Randy that has happened to me a few times. I got an alarm/remote starter installed on my truck last year and the truck will just randomly locks itself.Usually when the truck is running and I am not in it. My gf has my spare so she is not thrilled when I have to call her to bail me out. I was thinking of duct tapping a key to the underneath of the truck.


----------



## Tscape

Tscape;1400048 said:


> Honestly it's looking fine.


And then I go out and check it again, and what do ya know? It's snowed over. WTF?


----------



## 2FAST4U

snowfighter83;1399664 said:


> i wish i had that problem. if i was in your shoes i would be tryin to jump onboard with them. if you have a cam put up as many pics as you want of the up and snow. lol. and have a safe drive home.


I'll have pics in the morning when we leave, should be fun drive home in the morning


----------



## eatonpaving

*ice*

in garden city the roads are a sheet of ice....going to make a salt run..........


----------



## Sharpcut 1

Eastside (Roseville,SCS, GPShores) got hit with freezing rain about 10:30. Everything is a skating rink. Load up them salt trucks, Guys!! Just a little FYI if you do work in the area.


----------



## TGS Inc.

Its real dicey on where the snow is at...Had a nice band hit my house around 10:30pm in Dearborn, there is a solid covering now on lots and walks (time for salt). If you need to know where the covering is just look at the band that came through Dearborn around that time...Our other areas are completely dry (North of Ford rd,/ East of 275ish)!! Crazy!


----------



## gunsworth

bone dry pavement here at 14 and woodward


----------



## Plow man Foster

black ice on asphalt in WB and commerce. I hear its bad in wixom...
But concrete and asphalt are pretty much dry. Over here


----------



## bln

Anybody have an update in southfield. Salting is required in novi but isn't bad.


----------



## TGS Inc.

bln;1400288 said:


> Anybody have an update in southfield. Salting is required in novi but isn't bad.


My guess is that its dry...Snow seems to be South of 96...


----------



## TheXpress2002

Guys stated full salt run in A2. Canton Plymouth Westland needed some and melted quickly after application.


----------



## esshakim

Not bad in southfield


----------



## Moonlighter

Hey express are these lake effect squals going to last all day. I am seeing what looks like our bands drying out I think lol.
Thanks Brian.


----------



## caitlyncllc

Driveway was all ice at at 10:00, now it is almost dry. Headed out to look. What's it like in flint?


----------



## Bigrd1

Greenstar lawn;1400103 said:


> Randy that has happened to me a few times. I got an alarm/remote starter installed on my truck last year and the truck will just randomly locks itself.Usually when the truck is running and I am not in it. My gf has my spare so she is not thrilled when I have to call her to bail me out. I was thinking of duct tapping a key to the underneath of the truck.


I've had the same thing happen to me many times:realmad:.. I finally got into the habit of putting the window halfway down every time I get out. I've also herd of people using a wing nut, bolt and lock washer on the frame for a spare key.


----------



## Lightningllc

How funny repo guy hanging out at Angelo's in wixom.


----------



## Superior L & L

caitlyncllc;1400304 said:


> Driveway was all ice at at 10:00, now it is almost dry. Headed out to look. What's it like in flint?


We are salting everything. Some lots covered others nothing, but they do have a glaze on them from all the wind


----------



## caitlyncllc

Thanks paul. Salted ín hartland - a bit icy there. Fenton has a light dusting of snow.


----------



## eatonpaving

*video of mods to salter*

heres the vid from tonight, the salter shot the salt 70 feet....auger was one 1 and spinner was on 9, with the spinner on 5 i get the same distance that i did before the mods....


----------



## Greenstar lawn

White out conditions in new baltimore


----------



## Greenstar lawn

Wow what a difference a couple miles. Mt clemens is dry


----------



## Moonlighter

Greenstar lawn;1400330 said:


> Wow what a difference a couple miles. Mt clemens is dry


Same out by us, Waterford lots are iced up with snow cover, Clarkston sites are dry. When in doubt check it all, headed to bed.
Dixie Hwy from pontiac to clarkston is a sheet of ice, be careful.


----------



## Sharpcut 1

Wind dried the eastside (Roseville SCS) area out again!!


----------



## flykelley

Bigrd1;1400307 said:


> I've had the same thing happen to me many times:realmad:.. I finally got into the habit of putting the window halfway down every time I get out. I've also herd of people using a wing nut, bolt and lock washer on the frame for a spare key.


Band tie works much better, just cut it off when you need the key

Mike


----------



## flykelley

eatonpaving;1400320 said:


> heres the vid from tonight, the salter shot the salt 70 feet....auger was one 1 and spinner was on 9, with the spinner on 5 i get the same distance that i did before the mods....


Would love to see some video of this in the daylight and some shots of the mod.

Mike


----------



## alternative

flykelley;1400347 said:


> Band tie works much better, just cut it off when you need the key
> 
> Mike


they sell a key hider..for spare key- has a magnet and is a small box the size of a key.
After my 4th lockout, i bought a bunch of them, you can hide them anywhere on metal, but w/my main ride it has a keypad entry so its always accessible...


----------



## procut

Another suggestion on lockouts - One of my friends went to the hardware store and had a copy made of his car key onto a the most flat and simple metal key they had and then just keeps it in his wallet. Always thought it was a good idea.


----------



## terrapro

Anyone else having problems with yahoo mail? Every flippin time it loads up and then when it refreshs it will pop up with some "out of memory line :1" crap like 30 times. I will just keep hitting esc over and over until its gone, it is driving me insane! It has been like this for about two weeks now.


----------



## Greenstar lawn

Finally got to push some snow. New Haven had about inch and a half. Everywhere else had nothing


----------



## caitlyncllc

I always have an extra key with the keyless entry in my pocket when salting. This was I can leave the truck running and lock the doors when I get out in the getto. Fenton is still dry, but north side of flint had a half inch.


----------



## Superior L & L

One of our trucks ended up plowing north of flint (Clio). 1.5 " of white gold on the lots


----------



## terrapro

Light snow again here. Just got back from checking if lots are holding. I was very surprised when I looked outside to see that. If this continues I will have to reapp.


----------



## redskinsfan34

Half inch in Dexter. Treated areas wet only. GreenGlacier, how's chelsea looking?


----------



## redskinsfan34

Oh. I almost forgot. Welcome back "officially" Ryan.


----------



## 2FAST4U

Guys are out plowing in new haven, 1.5" of snow..and I'm driving through a snow storm in the U.P., prob all ready have 6"on the ground


----------



## MrPike

Any of you guys use fluid film for undercoating? There seems to be a lot of praise for it on the Commercial Snow Removal forum.


----------



## Allor Outdoor

MrPike;1400513 said:


> Any of you guys use fluid film for undercoating? There seems to be a lot of praise for it on the Commercial Snow Removal forum.


We use fluid film A LOT! Very good stuff.

We coat the underside of our trucks with it a few times a year.

Let me know if you need some....I get dealer pricing for the stuff


----------



## Plow man Foster

MrPike;1400513 said:


> Any of you guys use fluid film for undercoating? There seems to be a lot of praise for it on the Commercial Snow Removal forum.


Yeah we do it too, spray them a couple times a year! Makes it ALOTTTTT easier to sell a plow truck. Obviously everyone knows its a plow truck but with FF it doesn't rust out nearly as bad opposed to not.


----------



## terrapro

Allor Outdoor;1400522 said:


> We use fluid film A LOT! Very good stuff.
> 
> We coat the underside of our trucks with it a few times a year.
> 
> Let me know if you need some....I get dealer pricing for the stuff


Brian how much can you get a gallon for.....I mean how much will you sell me a gallon for? I use to buy it for less than $30 shipped but now everywhere is around $80. Screw that! I am not paying that much for a byproduct, I don't care how well it works.


----------



## MrPike

Allor Outdoor;1400522 said:


> We use fluid film A LOT! Very good stuff.
> 
> We coat the underside of our trucks with it a few times a year.
> 
> Let me know if you need some....I get dealer pricing for the stuff


How do you apply it? I would love to try it, but I'm not too crazy about laying on the ground and spraying an aerosol can above my head. I borrow a hoist from the auto repair shop that seems to get at least a grand out of me every year, but I wouldn't want to mess up his shop floor.


----------



## Plow man Foster

MrPike;1400559 said:


> How do you apply it? I would love to try it, but I'm not too crazy about laying on the ground and spraying an aerosol can above my head. I borrow a hoist from the auto repair shop that seems to get at least a grand out of me every year, but I wouldn't want to mess up his shop floor.


For that type of application we use a reguair air/paint gun... Looks like this. Fluid film sells one for 30 bucks. 









Hoist it up, Just put a drop cloth down and you're good. I know there is a Shop in Walled lake or commerce who has a hoist outside. Which would be the ideal place to do it. Never been there though...



terrapro;1400542 said:


> Brian how much can you get a gallon for.....I mean how much will you sell me a gallon for? I use to buy it for less than $30 shipped but now everywhere is around $80. Screw that! I am not paying that much for a byproduct, I don't care how well it works.


$46.95 Shipped for a gallon
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Fluid-Film-...ultDomain_0&hash=item231831c6e9#ht_770wt_1063


----------



## MrPike

Thanks. I'm in for it.


----------



## ACutAbovemi

80 for fluid film is crazy and people go to jthomas and think there getting the best price when weingartz stocks the gallons for 39 dollars! We use it on most of our stuff. It's a unique product but dose what it advertises!


----------



## Plow man Foster

only problem is weingartz no longer carries it.
Jthomas is RIDICULOUS at $89.12
http://www.j-thomas.com/Portal.aspx...TID=DBC825CBB3E6&BRAND=&RND=40487492782995105
Grainger at 47.xx for a Gallon
http://www.grainger.com/Grainger/ww...+film&op=search&Ntt=fluid+film&N=0&sst=subset

dealer locator http://www.fluid-film.com/shop/index.html


----------



## AndyTblc

I plew a few inches this morning! Felt good to finally do it


----------



## eatonpaving

*plowing*

have we ever had a year without plowing..just salting...


----------



## eatonpaving

*farners almanac*

if its right looks to be a slow month....

JANUARY 2012: temperature 28° (4° above avg.); precipitation 1.5" (1" below avg.); Jan 1-4: Snow showers, seasonable; Jan 5-7: Sunny, mild; Jan 8-12: Snow showers, cold; Jan 13-17: Sunny, quite mild; Jan 18-23: Snowstorm, then lake snows, cold; Jan 24-31: Snowstorm, then lake snows, very cold.


----------



## Matson Snow

eatonpaving;1400732 said:


> have we ever had a year without plowing..just salting...


The early 80s on residential accounts we only had one plowable event and it was April 17 or so......The contracts had already Ended...


----------



## snowfighter83

the emerald i know of is on tele "24" down by flatrock.. i have watched em grow a bit over the last 10 years...


----------



## PowersTree

eatonpaving;1400732 said:


> have we ever had a year without plowing..just salting...


In 15 years of doing this...............no.


----------



## Matson Snow

snowfighter83;1400750 said:


> the emerald i know of is on tele "24" down by flatrock.. i have watched em grow a bit over the last 10 years...


Thats Emerald Rich Lawns.....Telegraph near Sibley......


----------



## eatonpaving

Matson Snow;1400749 said:


> The early 80s on residential accounts we only had one plowable event and it was April 17 or so......The contracts had already Ended...


early eightys i was working at a.b.c paving, back then it was the morrison company, i was the backhoe and roller operator....this sucks.....


----------



## bln

Saltings are all right by me


----------



## eatonpaving

bln;1400761 said:


> Saltings are all right by me


yes they are, just need more of them....i blow thru my accounts in 3 hrs.....


----------



## eatonpaving

*snow*

a little snow is blowing thru garden city....street is getting covered.....


----------



## Plow man Foster

All those guys who low balled for Resi driveway gotta be getting pretty cocky right now! But i think their time will come. As far as i can remember we have not had a Snowless year. As of right now i know alot of guys who will be making an adjustment to how they do snow removal! More Seasonal Opposed to per pushes!


----------



## Matson Snow

Plow man Foster;1400770 said:


> All those guys who low balled for Resi driveway gotta be getting pretty cocky right now! But i think their time will come. As far as i can remember we have not had a Snowless year. As of right now i know alot of guys who will be making an adjustment to how they do snow removal! More Seasonal Opposed to per pushes!


This is a Cyclical Business....Last winter was a very Snowy winter.....The winter Before..Not Very much snow...

Its really more up to the customer to decide what type of service they are going to choose...You can try to steer them in a direction....You will see an increase in Per-Push type Pricing from the Customers that have seasonals....


----------



## eatonpaving

*trucks*

back in october you could not find a good plow truck.....now craigslist is full of plow trucks....


----------



## terrapro

You guys are throwing in the towel already?!


----------



## Plow man Foster

terrapro;1400822 said:


> You guys are throwing in the towel already?!


No! I see some POSSIBLE Pushable events in the near future. But They are a week or so out.. Anything could happen in that time.


----------



## Boomer123

We are do for an all night snowstorm the kind where you sit in the truck plowing for 12+ hours. 
Just don't ask me when.


----------



## Tscape

eatonpaving;1400732 said:


> have we ever had a year without plowing..just salting...


05-06 or 06-07 we had 1 push. We have had one push so far this season. that would suit me just fine.


----------



## alpha01

We had 2 pushes in 06/07. It was my first year plowing and had 100% seasonal contracts. It was friggin awesome!!! Take the good with the bad I guess


----------



## snowman6

:laughing::laughing: wow I found people that want snow more than I do. :laughing::laughing:


----------



## Boomer123

snowman6;1400923 said:


> :laughing::laughing: wow I found people that want snow more than I do. :laughing::laughing:


Cute........


----------



## grassmaster06

Hey eaton I angled the my spinner up about a 3/8 inch on My snow ex v box ,definitely throws farther .thanks for the tip


----------



## M & D LAWN

96 and Middlebelt snowing hard, quick 1/4 on the ground.


----------



## Leisure Time LC

http://www.facebook.com/l.php?u=htt...QFI74gHAQHyoqcotz9X-sHJoSjpkNvdKyukOahiaUB-wg

Here is something we can do in our off time instead of bickering at each other. We could get a circuit together and do some snow cross races


----------



## newhere

how about real sleds and we all take a trip up to the U.p to do a one day ride. Express cant come though hes gota stay and be the look out!!!!!


ive gota get a cheap 700SRX this winter, something less then 2 grand. ( i know it wount happen but i can wish)


----------



## Leisure Time LC

newhere;1401156 said:


> how about real sleds and we all take a trip up to the U.p to do a one day ride. Express cant come though hes gota stay and be the look out!!!!!
> 
> ive gota get a cheap 700SRX this winter, something less then 2 grand. ( i know it wount happen but i can wish)


I have a hard time spending 5k and up for something that i might only ride once in a season


----------



## newhere

how about a nice ice fishing trip to the bay!!!!

That would be cheap and fun. Crew cab trucks only so we can have a nice sober to drunk ratio!


----------



## snowman6

It's snowing pretty good here in Milford. Cars and untreated areas have a light dusting.


----------



## Milwaukee

newhere;1401180 said:


> how about a nice ice fishing trip to the bay!!!!
> 
> That would be cheap and fun. Crew cab trucks only so we can have a nice sober to drunk ratio!


Need Ford E350 passenger van 15 seat or party bus Thumbs Up


----------



## Luther

How is you per push only strategy working out fork you this year?


----------



## Lightningllc

Scott lets head to your cabin my rev has a problem it needs to be riden. Cj and a couple guys are in Gaylord right now they sent me a message theirs a foot of snow there. Thursday might end up as a day trip are u in??? Anyone else want to go.


----------



## Lightningllc

TCLA;1401193 said:


> How is you per push only strategy working out fork you this year?


I know I love my 50-50. Saltings for the other 50% is great.


----------



## Matson Snow

TCLA;1401193 said:


> How is you per push only strategy working out fork you this year?


My Per-push strategy is working out Great.....I do Alot of Pre-Plowing in anticipation of a Snow Event.....So, i can Bill for That...Plus the presalting is through the roof.....


----------



## ACutAbovemi

Commerce, Livonia, farminton, novi all have 1/4 on untreated dusting on car. Still comming down good. Slid through a light on M5. $alt tonight . I have a 600mxz and a 600vmax ready to rip lighting


----------



## IC-Smoke

a ton of snow in Hudson!

:realmad:


----------



## axl

TCLA;1401193 said:


> How is you per push only strategy working out fork you this year?


Hey jim, just want to thank you for recommending those spreaders to allor, I bought 2 of them and they are the cats azz. definitely worth the extra money, I am using so much less material I dont think I have ever had profit margins as high as I'm getting on my ice melt applied as with these things


----------



## Superior L & L

axl;1401266 said:


> Hey jim, just want to thank you for recommending those spreaders to allor, I bought 2 of them and they are the cats azz. definitely worth the extra money, I am using so much less material I dont think I have ever had profit margins as high as I'm getting on my ice melt applied as with these things


What spreaders would they be


----------



## Plow man Foster

roll call!!!
White out conditions in south lyon


----------



## terrapro

Superior L & L;1401287 said:


> What spreaders would they be


Me too?! What spreaders?


----------



## 2FAST4U

Lightningllc;1401194 said:


> Scott lets head to your cabin my rev has a problem it needs to be riden. Cj and a couple guys are in Gaylord right now they sent me a message theirs a foot of snow there. Thursday might end up as a day trip are u in??? Anyone else want to go.


I just came home from the u.p. And gaylord was getting hammered!! It'd be a good day trip


----------



## snowfighter83

axl;1401266 said:


> Hey jim, just want to thank you for recommending those spreaders to allor, I bought 2 of them and they are the cats azz. definitely worth the extra money, I am using so much less material I dont think I have ever had profit margins as high as I'm getting on my ice melt applied as with these things


did u put wood around the top of em?


----------



## Tango

Just got home from the great north as well. Not alot where we were up I did manage to put a few mile on the new sled. I'm up for a day trip.


----------



## michigancutter

Just remember the bigger u are the harder you fall. History has taught us that.
1.5 by me and still comming down. Maybe a push on some.
Count me in on sledding. 722 mxz/600 vmax/670 mxz and a 700 cat. Mostly pound racing and corn fields


----------



## Milwaukee

Didn't want bother this thread.

Anyone look to buy 2000 Jeep wrangler with 6 cylinder/5 speed. It had meyer 6 foot plow. Only had 104K $10K or best offer


----------



## terrapro

michigancutter;1401339 said:


> Just remember the bigger u are the harder you fall. History has taught us that.
> 1.5 by me and still comming down. Maybe a push on some.
> Count me in on sledding. 722 mxz/600 vmax/670 mxz and a 700 cat. Mostly pound racing and corn fields


1.5" good for you! Be safe.


----------



## Greenstar lawn

michigancutter;1401339 said:


> Just remember the bigger u are the harder you fall. History has taught us that.
> 1.5 by me and still comming down. Maybe a push on some.
> Count me in on sledding. 722 mxz/600 vmax/670 mxz and a 700 cat. Mostly pound racing and corn fields


Where are you at? New haven?


----------



## 2FAST4U

IC-Smoke;1401237 said:


> a ton of snow in Hudson!
> 
> :realmad:


Nice looking truck!!!



michigancutter;1401339 said:


> Just remember the bigger u are the harder you fall. History has taught us that.
> 1.5 by me and still comming down. Maybe a push on some.
> Count me in on sledding. 722 mxz/600 vmax/670 mxz and a 700 cat. Mostly pound racing and corn fields


Keep greenstar and I updated on the snow, I know he's got a site around 26/27 and gratiot and I have one at 25 and gratiot. It's weird how a few miles make a huge difference!!! If you dont mind shoot me a text if you head out 586-242-6303 I'll keep you updated on the clem too...

So how many guys are going to go up sledding on thrusday???


----------



## Tango

Just getting back into it. I picked this up last Thursday, I love the EFI!!


----------



## madskier1986

IC-Smoke;1401237 said:


> a ton of snow in Hudson!
> 
> :realmad:


Great truck and plow set up. I am planning on getting the Power V-XT next year for my next truck. Would you recommend it?

And for everybody else, just a dusting of snow in the Birmingham area with high winds.


----------



## newhere

i dont know how you guys spend money on toys!!! every dime i make buys new equipment and makes payments on other new machines and truck. It would make me sick to blow 5k on a sled or two. I sure would LOVE to have one but i would rather have a new plow or a new salter or such.


----------



## ACutAbovemi

Salt now or wait till 4am cause flurries are possible ??


----------



## snowman6

RCOC just went down 10 mile by novi rd with the belly blades down.


----------



## smoore45

Tango;1401411 said:


> Just getting back into it. I picked this up last Thursday, I love the EFI!!


Nice. I can't wait to go up snowmobiling this year. I'm gonna try to sneak away the weekend of the 13th. If you guys go riding this week, let me know how the trails are. They have been short on snow in the North Country too.


----------



## terrapro

snowman6;1401439 said:


> RCOC just went down 10 mile by novi rd with the belly blades down.


It is up to you really. There is a good chance everything will dry up by morning. In my experience spot treating uses less product but more labor so it is a trade off. But!!! Waiting if you can to know if you just have to spot treat or plow is worth spot treating in the AM.


----------



## bln

Just received a dusting in south lyon, any updates on telegraph and 696?


----------



## magnatrac

newhere;1401422 said:


> i dont know how you guys spend money on toys!!! every dime i make buys new equipment and makes payments on other new machines and truck. It would make me sick to blow 5k on a sled or two. I sure would LOVE to have one but i would rather have a new plow or a new salter or such.


 Snowmobiling in mi used to be good but the last few years have been lame to say the least. Your not missing out buying new equipment , those older sleds can be picked up pretty reasonably with the winters we have had.

, shaun


----------



## Superior L & L

newhere;1401422 said:


> i dont know how you guys spend money on toys!!! every dime i make buys new equipment and makes payments on other new machines and truck. It would make me sick to blow 5k on a sled or two. I sure would LOVE to have one but i would rather have a new plow or a new salter or such.


Dude ! Buy some toys. Your young and single. Everything isn't about working, you have more Equipement than employees, all real nice stuff


----------



## 2FAST4U

Any have some eyes at 19mile and ryan and 23 mile and mound


----------



## FIREMEDIC2572

Nothing at 23 and mound..... looking out the window right now...


----------



## 2FAST4U

FIREMEDIC2572;1401581 said:


> Nothing at 23 and mound..... looking out the window right now...


Thank you sir!!


----------



## Lightningllc

Cole what's the verdict on howell


----------



## alpha01

Crickets over here on 14 and Dequindre


----------



## Lightningllc

Crazy 1.5 in south Lyon. New Hudson 0 wixom 0 walled lake .5. Drive a half mile go from 0 snow to 1 inch. Lake effect is awesome.


----------



## Metro Lawn

MikeLawnSnowLLC;1401603 said:


> Judging by the two last companies listed as "finalists" on the top snow removal companies that list has zero credability. You mean to tell me companies like Backer, Three C's, Landscape Services, TCLA, etc. are not nominated to be on the list? Makes zero sense to me.


Generally companies as large as most of the ones you mentioned depend on subs to do a majority of the work. When you do this, you lose quality and personal attention. I have found with my subs, they do not do as good of a job as my company drivers do. I usually send someone around to touch up the jobs done by subs.


----------



## lawnman20

nothing in southfield


----------



## hosejockey4506

any thing treated in fenton doesnt need to be touched.


----------



## TGS Inc.

Everything in Wayne Cty has dryed up or been blown to the corners of the lot...bummer!:realmad:


----------



## Lightningllc

We are plowing south Lyon, hamburg, Brighton, Howell 2+


----------



## Superior L & L

Justin used the "p" world !!!!! Yahoooooo


----------



## snow_man_48045

LOL and to think by this time last yr for some that was a bad 4 letter word


----------



## Lightningllc

I swear my employee is like a kid on Christmas morning. He's jumping around. I just drove by national city at 10 mile and Milford rd and the sprinklers are running.


----------



## snow_man_48045

Lightningllc;1401649 said:


> I swear my employee is like a kid on Christmas morning. He's jumping around. I just drove by national city at 10 mile and Milford rd and the sprinklers are running.


ICE POND :laughing:


----------



## bln

He ain't kidding, I was driving by it and had to check for myself. I will be posting a pic later.


----------



## Allor Outdoor

Holy ****....you aren't kidding!! That is UNBELIEVABLE! I could "somewhat" understand forgetting to winterized the system....but to not even realize that they are still RUNNING is absurd!!

I'd hate to see what happens when the ground freezes and the main line cracks!


----------



## Lightningllc

Brian I'll send you pics.


----------



## Lightningllc

These bands are killing me. Keep driving around checking sites.


----------



## eatonpaving

Lightningllc;1401665 said:


> These bands are killing me. Keep driving around checking sites.


8 and haggerty lots are snow and ice
plymouth and farmington, little snow and ice on lots
same at beck and michigan ave...


----------



## caitlyncllc

2" in hoWell?!?! how about hartland? or flint?


----------



## brookline

Anyone see anything in the gibraltar/brownstown/trenton are?


----------



## Atlas Outdoor

We are plowing our Howell/Brighton locations. About 2".. Nothing East of 23.


----------



## 2FAST4U

Gratiot and hall the snow starts, gets heaver in the clem everything needs salt. Headed to harrison next


----------



## terrapro

Lightningllc;1401634 said:


> We are plowing south Lyon, hamburg, Brighton, Howell 2+





caitlyncllc;1401670 said:


> 2" in hoWell?!?! how about hartland? or flint?





Atlas Outdoor;1401683 said:


> We are plowing our Howell/Brighton locations. About 2".. Nothing East of 23.


WTH are you guys talking about Howell has MAYBE a dusting!?


----------



## caitlyncllc

Yeah - I salted the dusting at the doctors in hartland. I put the plow on before I came, guess that was a waste of time. Girl at beauchamps said they r plowing in brighton, howell hartland and hamburg. Guess it is very specific where it fell.


----------



## newhere

terrapro;1401695 said:


> WTH are you guys talking about Howell has MAYBE a dusting!?


No shet! i just got back from brighton, nothing down there to drop a plow for. Average salt and it was wet before i left. Not even close to 2"


----------



## michigancutter

Snow by me. About a inch in rchmond. Salting everything.


----------



## newhere

Can some one tell me why the sidewalk stays wet where i apply Mag pellets but all the concrete that doesnt get it is bone dry?


----------



## Lightningllc

For everyones enjoyment, PNC branch at 1:20 am


----------



## Lightningllc

newhere;1401702 said:


> Can some one tell me why the sidewalk stays wet where i apply Mag pellets but all the concrete that doesnt get it is bone dry?


Collects moisture and holds it's.


----------



## caitlyncllc

I think the mag pulls moisture from the air - one of the reasons that it activates faster than rock.


----------



## Luther

Lightningllc;1401705 said:


> For everyones enjoyment, PNC branch at 1:20 am


.....:laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## irlandscaper

Atlas Outdoor;1401686 said:


> If I had the owner of Emerald's $$$, I'd buy out Brickman just for the fun of it!


Ive dealt with that yahoo and he doesn't pay his bills, maybe thats how he can buy other guys out.


----------



## Luther

axl;1401266 said:


> Hey jim, just want to thank you for recommending those spreaders to allor, I bought 2 of them and they are the cats azz. definitely worth the extra money, I am using so much less material I dont think I have ever had profit margins as high as I'm getting on my ice melt applied as with these things


You bet. 



Superior L & L;1401287 said:


> What spreaders would they be





terrapro;1401311 said:


> Me too?! What spreaders?


The Epoke mini. The best push spreader money can buy.


----------



## michigancutter

White out in the clem right now.


----------



## Luther

Metro Lawn;1401613 said:


> Generally companies as large as most of the ones you mentioned depend on subs to do a majority of the work. When you do this, you lose quality and personal attention. I have found with my subs, they do not do as good of a job as my company drivers do. I usually send someone around to touch up the jobs done by subs.


Let's hope none of your subs read this...it's pretty clear how you feel about them. :laughing:

The vast majority of our subs and their efforts make us look great. These are top shelve and highly experienced pro's who are ready, have great equipment and know what they are doing. Some are the best in the business as far as I'm concerned.

If your quality is bad using subs...you picked the wrong subs.


----------



## alternative

MikeLawnSnowLLC;1401603 said:


> Judging by the two last companies listed as "finalists" on the top snow removal companies that list has zero credability. You mean to tell me companies like Backer, Three C's, Landscape Services, TCLA, etc. are not nominated to be on the list? Makes zero sense to me.


come on now....I was 2nd place- john knows the only reason he beat me....Ask him why we both got kicked out of the contest the year before..:laughing:



Lightningllc;1401705 said:


> For everyones enjoyment, PNC branch at 1:20 am


Thats a good way to get back at a deadbeat customer, go turn on their system manually (as long as the main supply is still on) :laughing:



TCLA;1401741 said:


> Let's hope none of your subs read this...it's pretty clear how you feel about them. :laughing:
> 
> The vast majority of our subs and their efforts make us look great. These are top shelve and highly experienced pro's who are ready, have great equipment and know what they are doing. Some are the best in the business as far as I'm concerned.
> 
> If your quality is bad using subs...you picked the wrong subs.


Right on...payup One of mine is better and more detailed than my employees...but i pay well and he wants to keep the position on the route, so he does a great job everytime--fast and efficient.


----------



## alternative

michigancutter;1401728 said:


> White out in the clem right now.


How far south 16mile?? is it the same scenerio as yesterday?


----------



## Moonlighter

Lightningllc;1401705 said:


> For everyones enjoyment, PNC branch at 1:20 am


That one made my day thanks for putting it up.


----------



## alternative

Metro (john) is this you driving down in the D...? :laughing:


----------



## PowersTree

Anyone have any guess where I could source topsoil today near Clarkston??


----------



## redskinsfan34

Lightning, are you serious about 2" in Hamburg? We got nothing in Dexter. WTF????


----------



## Moonlighter

PowersTree;1401815 said:


> Anyone have any guess where I could source topsoil today near Clarkston??


Country Oaks? Bedrock? Coventry Earth Works? those are my guesses.


----------



## PowersTree

Country oaks and bedrock are closed. Didnt think about Coventry.


----------



## Moonlighter

Jr's probably got some out back still.


----------



## Superior L & L

With all the rain we got last week and the 17 degree temps today I would think any topsoil pile would be rock hard or if not baseball sized clumps


----------



## 2FAST4U

Logging in the work from this morning and I looked out side, snows coming down. All untreated surfaces are covered, see how long this keeps up might be salting again


----------



## Eyesell

Holy sh*t, I'm going broke here in SE Michigan, last year this time I was rollin' in the $$.

Something needs to break soon...


----------



## Tango

newhere;1401422 said:


> i dont know how you guys spend money on toys!!! every dime i make buys new equipment and makes payments on other new machines and truck. It would make me sick to blow 5k on a sled or two. I sure would LOVE to have one but i would rather have a new plow or a new salter or such.


That toy cost me less than half of what the new plow in the background cost.


----------



## Tscape

I just got done helping at a condo site in Brighton (Lee and Peppergrove). They had a solid 1.5". This was the spottiest snowfall I have ever seen. Not a flake in Pinckney, you hit M36 and Hamburg Rd. and it was a mess.


----------



## Lightningllc

Johns bringing out a truck in April he's renting space from me.


----------



## Lightningllc

White ford power stroke with a trailer and 3 zero turns. He's taking on busches markets.


----------



## Tscape

Lightningllc;1401970 said:


> White ford power stroke with a trailer and 3 zero turns. He's taking on busches markets.


http://www.hark.com/clips/vbbqllpcrx-thats-shocking

Just don't get too aggressive with the free donut holes. It's a classy place.


----------



## 2FAST4U

Lightningllc;1401194 said:


> Scott lets head to your cabin my rev has a problem it needs to be riden. Cj and a couple guys are in Gaylord right now they sent me a message theirs a foot of snow there. Thursday might end up as a day trip are u in??? Anyone else want to go.


What time we leaving?


----------



## Metro Lawn

Lightningllc;1401970 said:


> White ford power stroke with a trailer and 3 zero turns. He's taking on busches markets.


I just feel bad for them. The stores look like they were cut by a kid on a lawn tractor.


----------



## redskinsfan34

Lightningllc;1401970 said:


> White ford power stroke with a trailer and 3 zero turns. He's taking on busches markets.


Now that's funny!


----------



## 2FAST4U

*January 2 2012 South Bound 1-75*

First one is just south of the Soo
The Next three are around gaylord
The last one was before new years around ceaderville


----------



## PowersTree

Superior L & L;1401847 said:


> With all the rain we got last week and the 17 degree temps today I would think any topsoil pile would be rock hard or if not baseball sized clumps


Thats kind of what I was thinking, but.

These people just set a new modular house because their old one burnt. The skirting was just installed this week. It needs to be back filled to keep the weather and animals out.

I called both C.O and Bedrock. Bedrock in ortinville is out, but country oaks will load if I give them a days notice. Im thinking later thid week when temps rise, I will try it.


----------



## MikeLawnSnowLLC

Roads don't look as bad as I thought they would.


----------



## PowersTree

MikeLawnSnowLLC;1401995 said:


> Roads don't look as bad as I thought they would.


The band that went past my house around9am dropped 1/2" on everything. Drove 2 miles to nothing.


----------



## terrapro

Are you still considered broke if you can't pay your bills because so many people owe you money? LOL.....wait not funny!


----------



## Lightningllc

terrapro;1402004 said:


> Are you still considered broke if you can't pay your bills because so many people owe you money? LOL.....wait not funny!


My cousin has a very effective way of dealing with it. If it a residential stop by while your plowing and wake them up. He just got a check for 11000 just by being a pest.


----------



## mike thunder

*"Pro Bowl" for Winter Ops.*

In each of your opinions, who would you all rate as in the top five, per county, for best overall winter operations? Who would you all consider to be the top money earners, per county?


----------



## TGS Inc.

TCLA;1401741 said:


> Let's hope none of your subs read this...it's pretty clear how you feel about them. :laughing:
> 
> The vast majority of our subs and their efforts make us look great. These are top shelve and highly experienced pro's who are ready, have great equipment and know what they are doing. Some are the best in the business as far as I'm concerned.
> 
> If your quality is bad using subs...you picked the wrong subs.


Well said Jim! Thumbs Up


----------



## PowersTree

terrapro;1402004 said:


> Are you still considered broke if you can't pay your bills because so many people owe you money? LOL.....wait not funny!


I know the feeling all to well. I wondered why I was struggling so bad, then looked at what was OWED (90 day+) and about crapped myself.

Needless to say my afternoon was spent calling people, explaining why next season my billing is changing. Screw this waiting 90 days, my billing is adjusting to pre paid, instead of post paid.

Does anyone do this??? June mowing, due june1, july mowing due july 1.


----------



## michigancutter

mike thunder;1402158 said:


> In each of your opinions, who would you all rate as in the top five, per county, for best overall winter operations? Who would you all consider to be the top money earners, per county?


Do you think customers really care about who's the best. All they care about is realiablity and cost. Awards, medals, color of your truck, how many mgia stickers you have or who u belong to doesn't matter anymore. Its bottom dollar they care about most. I'm not saying all but most don't care about stuff like that anymore.
Just. My opinion.


----------



## MikeLawnSnowLLC

I agree if your offering your services at a good price with a quality job thats all that matters. I'm not a member of MGIA, BBB, etc. and I don't need to be. The only work I get is on referrals and thats fine by me.


----------



## irlandscaper

We all know who's in our league of service. I usually bid against the same three or four guys. I respect most and avoid the rest.


----------



## R3Dside

SE Mi is a dead zone for snow. We miss every storm, I've plowed only 1'' one time thus far this whole season! The sky wants to put me out of business.


----------



## Atlas Outdoor

terrapro;1401695 said:


> WTH are you guys talking about Howell has MAYBE a dusting!?


We scraped all of 1.5-2" at our Howell stuff this morning. Grand River & 96 area.


----------



## caitlyncllc

Don't want to interrupt the fun, but I have a family trip to Great Wolf Lodge in Traverse City on Sunday and Monday - so be ready to put the plows on Saturday night.....cause now the sky is gonna fall and keep me from going.


----------



## 2FAST4U

michigancutter;1402189 said:


> Do you think customers really care about who's the best. All they care about is realiablity and cost. Awards, medals, color of your truck, how many mgia stickers you have or who u belong to doesn't matter anymore. Its bottom dollar they care about most. I'm not saying all but most don't care about stuff like that anymore.
> Just. My opinion.





MikeLawnSnowLLC;1402200 said:


> I agree if your offering your services at a good price with a quality job thats all that matters. I'm not a member of MGIA, BBB, etc. and I don't need to be. The only work I get is on referrals and thats fine by me.


Well said, if you do quality work at reasonable price's the customer will stay with you and the referrals come along with loyal customers.



irlandscaper;1402219 said:


> We all know who's in our league of service. I usually bid against the same three or four guys. I respect most and avoid the rest.


"league of service" meaning quality of work?


----------



## 2FAST4U

caitlyncllc;1402244 said:


> Don't want to interrupt the fun, but I have a family trip to Great Wolf Lodge in Traverse City on Sunday and Monday - so be ready to put the plows on Saturday night.....cause now the sky is gonna fall and keep me from going.


THANK YOU!!!! Thumbs Up


----------



## Greenstar lawn

Brrrr it sure is cold


----------



## Lightningllc

I am happy were I'm at and what I do I am never in competion with no one. When we are booked full I sub out 5-7 landscapers that are slow. This business is what u make it, we all should get together and drink some beer and duke it out and be friends!!!! Foster I've backed off so don't attack me and we will be fine o and express is plowsites weatherman so no attacks to him either.


----------



## alpha01

If we would use this emphasis on learning new and more efficient ways to succeed, we would all be too busy counting our money instead of bickering at each others personality traits. Another 2 cents


----------



## newhere

i double dog dare you to let your wife read that. Please post her response.


----------



## mike thunder

caitlyncllc;1402318 said:


> Not to start another argument, but I'm curious why this matters? I don't think life is a competition to see who can be the biggest, or the best - but rather who can achieve their own personal goals and be happy with their accomplishments.
> I am a small company (actually a builder, not a landscaper) , but my unit is as long as a coke bottle and as big around as a coke can.... does this win me a trophy? My wife loves me (see coke bottle comment), and I beat my kids enought that they respect me (or are scared of me, not sure which). And except for never making enough money, I am happy with my life - so I don't care who has more revenue or employees or clients or mowers or plows or shovels. Just my 2 cents.


I could write a book on why recognizing excellence is important.


----------



## 2FAST4U

It needs to snow or we all need to go drinking together and put all this behind us. The coke bottle post is fricken great!! might have to copy that into my sig. Lol


----------



## bln

Snow? That is what this forum is about,I almost forgot


----------



## terrapro

2FAST4U;1402462 said:


> It needs to snow or we all need to go drinking together and put all this behind us. The coke bottle post is fricken great!! might have to copy that into my sig. Lol


He forgot to mention it's like the vintage 6.5 ounce bottles not the 20 ouncers.


----------



## michigancutter

Anyone see any snow comming this week? Just wondering. 
Love the coke bottle post. Way to go!


----------



## bln

Flurries tomorrow?


----------



## mike thunder

What's everyone's opinion in regards to the city of detroit's influence on the economics of the suburbs?


----------



## bln

from bickering to my man hood contests to politics, it really needs to snow.


----------



## caitlyncllc

terrapro;1402515 said:


> He forgot to mention it's like the vintage 6.5 ounce bottles not the 20 ouncers.


It's enough to make me happy....


----------



## alpha01

I'm on the fence.... Taco bell or checkers... I think taco bell is gonna have this one


----------



## alpha01

I do love them checker burgers though... Why did they change they're name from rallys to checkers?


----------



## caitlyncllc

mike thunder;1402412 said:


> I could write a book on why recognizing excellence is important.


I agree with what you said here. It is important to recognize excellence, but the point of my comment was that we don't need to compare each others excellence to win the prize. There can be lots of people/companies that are excellent. Can't we all just be excellent together? Group hug.

My wife is reading to my boy, then she will give you her thoughts....


----------



## caitlyncllc

newhere;1402400 said:


> i double dog dare you to let your wife read that. Please post her response.


 agreed .......Franciska


----------



## Sharpcut 1

On a sad note, I was at Uof M Children's hospital today with my wife. As some of you may remember, back in Nov. I posted my wife was pregnant with quads. Sometimes around Christmas, we lost two of the babies, one from umbilical cord detachment. The remaining two babies look fine, just hoping and praying we can make it full term with the other two.

Now go and hug your kids goodnight and quit bickering!!!!!!!!


----------



## terrapro

caitlyncllc;1402560 said:


> It's enough to make me happy....


All in jest! I sincerly wish you and yours the best!


----------



## terrapro

Sharpcut 1;1402610 said:


> On a sad note, I was at Uof M Children's hospital today with my wife. As some of you may remember, back in Nov. I posted my wife was pregnant with quads. Sometimes around Christmas, we lost two of the babies, one from umbilical cord detachment. The remaining two babies look fine, just hoping and praying we can make it full term with the other two.
> 
> Now go and hug your kids goodnight and quit bickering!!!!!!!!


I am sorry to hear your news but glad you still have something to look forward to! I'll be thinking of you and yours.

I always have to remember what my mother told me when I was young and arrogant(more than I am now)..."Cole, it takes all kinds of people to make this world go around".


----------



## Lightningllc

Sharpcut 1;1402610 said:


> On a sad note, I was at Uof M Children's hospital today with my wife. As some of you may remember, back in Nov. I posted my wife was pregnant with quads. Sometimes around Christmas, we lost two of the babies, one from umbilical cord detachment. The remaining two babies look fine, just hoping and praying we can make it full term with the other two.
> 
> Now go and hug your kids goodnight and quit bickering!!!!!!!!


Man I am sorry, if you need anything or someone to talk to call me. I was in your shoes and know how you feel, i buried a child in 2007 and his twin brother is alive thank god. Maybe I will see you at u of m my wife and I go weekly for high risk checks on Thursdays.

I will say a prayer for you and your wife!!


----------



## caitlyncllc

Sharpcut 1;1402610 said:


> On a sad note, I was at Uof M Children's hospital today with my wife. As some of you may remember, back in Nov. I posted my wife was pregnant with quads. Sometimes around Christmas, we lost two of the babies, one from umbilical cord detachment. The remaining two babies look fine, just hoping and praying we can make it full term with the other two.
> 
> Now go and hug your kids goodnight and quit bickering!!!!!!!!


Sorry about your loss. I will pray for you family and the successful birth of you kids.

Cole - no hard feelings. I know you were just messin around.


----------



## michigancutter

Sharpcut 1;1402610 said:


> On a sad note, I was at Uof M Children's hospital today with my wife. As some of you may remember, back in Nov. I posted my wife was pregnant with quads. Sometimes around Christmas, we lost two of the babies, one from umbilical cord detachment. The remaining two babies look fine, just hoping and praying we can make it full term with the other two.
> 
> Now go and hug your kids goodnight and quit bickering!!!!!!!!


You and your family will be in our prayers. I'm going to hug my kids right now. Don't know what I do with out them. I do all of this for them. To have it better then I. 
I am truly sorry for your loss.


----------



## Tscape

Sharpcut 1;1402610 said:


> On a sad note, I was at Uof M Children's hospital today with my wife. As some of you may remember, back in Nov. I posted my wife was pregnant with quads. Sometimes around Christmas, we lost two of the babies, one from umbilical cord detachment. The remaining two babies look fine, just hoping and praying we can make it full term with the other two.
> 
> Now go and hug your kids goodnight and quit bickering!!!!!!!!


I am sorry for your loss. I am sure our conversations have seemed very petty to you and I can't help but gain perspective from your situation. God bless you and yours.


----------



## alpha01

I'm sorry for your loss sharpcut and for yours lightning. We never know what cards are dealt to others until they decide to show them.


----------



## alpha01

Alright... Let's get focused here!!! 

Does anybody have the number of events for last winter? ( salting/plows)


----------



## Greenstar lawn

Anyone watching the U of M game? Its been a crazy game


----------



## Tscape

Greenstar lawn;1402725 said:


> Anyone watching the U of M game? Its been a crazy game


Go Blue!!!


----------



## PowersTree

mike thunder;1402158 said:


> In each of your opinions, who would you all rate as in the top five, per county, for best overall winter operations? Who would you all consider to be the top money earners, per county?


My customers think I'm the best, and honestly that's all that matters to me.

I am happy where I am at with my company at this point, and love what I do. What more can one ask for?


----------



## terrapro

alpha01;1402717 said:


> Alright... Let's get focused here!!!
> 
> Does anybody have the number of events for last winter? ( salting/plows)


Just a very rough look over but in the vicinity of...a little more or less.

Salts 42

Plows 22


----------



## Greenstar lawn

Tscape;1402727 said:


> Go Blue!!!


I like your style


----------



## 2FAST4U

michigancutter;1402516 said:


> Anyone see any snow comming this week? Just wondering.


Almost forgot a thank you for the updates this morning, you too alternitive. I saved your numbers guys feel free if you need anything.


----------



## NewImgLwn&Lndsc

Greenstar lawn;1402725 said:


> Anyone watching the U of M game? Its been a crazy game


This game is hard to watch. Very sloppy.


----------



## Sharpcut 1

Hey guys, thanks for keeping me in your thoughts and prayers!!

Lightning, thanks for your offer,I just may take you up on it. I'm sorry for your loss, i can't even imagine what it must be like to have to bury one of your children.

Who's your doctor at UofM?? Ours is Marjorie Treadwell, was very impressed by her. We were refered to her by our high risk doc at St. Johns, Brian Mason,also a great doctor. We have a one year old boy we tried for almost 10 years to have, he was the one who figured out why my wife kept mis-carrying. He sent us to Doc Treadwell because of her experience with multiples. The first time we saw her in the middle of Dec., she pretty much laid the cards out on the table and told us my wife probably was'nt capable of carrying 4 kids, much less without the risk of birth defects and/or death to her and/or children. In another respect, I can't even imagine what life would be like with 4 kids at once,plus a one year old!!

Alright, as someone else said, BACK TO TOPIC. I'm gonna go try and get some sleep. Good night guys!!


----------



## P&M Landscaping

Sharpcut 1;1402765 said:


> Hey guys, thanks for keeping me in your thoughts and prayers!!
> 
> Lightning, thanks for your offer,I just may take you up on it. I'm sorry for your loss, i can't even imagine what it must be like to have to bury one of your children.
> 
> Who's your doctor at UofM?? Ours is Marjorie Treadwell, was very impressed by her. We were refered to her by our high risk doc at St. Johns, Brian Mason,also a great doctor. We have a one year old boy we tried for almost 10 years to have, he was the one who figured out why my wife kept mis-carrying. He sent us to Doc Treadwell because of her experience with multiples. The first time we saw her in the middle of Dec., she pretty much laid the cards out on the table and told us my wife probably was'nt capable of carrying 4 kids, much less without the risk of birth defects and/or death to her and/or children. In another respect, I can't even imagine what life would be like with 4 kids at once,plus a one year old!!
> 
> Alright, as someone else said, BACK TO TOPIC. I'm gonna go try and get some sleep. Good night guys!!


Marjorie is a family friend of ours, she is a very nice lady! You are in very good hands, mention the Polgar family from Grosse Ile. Sorry to hear, can't be easy.


----------



## michigancutter

2FAST4U;1402739 said:


> Almost forgot a thank you for the updates this morning, you too alternitive. I saved your numbers guys feel free if you need anything.


Same here. Thanks it's nice to call someone and get up to date info for a certain area. Saves time and money. Have to get breakfast some morning.
Go blue!!!!


----------



## Mike_PS

ok guys, we have asked before so I will ask again...let's keep the thread on point and refrain from the unnecessary comments, discussions, personal attacks on one another, etc. etc.

thanks, we would appreciate it

and oh, btw, Michigan just beat Va Tech 23-20 in ot :waving:


----------



## Greenstar lawn

Hell yeah go blue


----------



## Do It All Do It Right

Go blue!!! Hail to the victors!!!


----------



## Milwaukee

Sharpcut 1;1402610 said:


> On a sad note, I was at Uof M Children's hospital today with my wife. As some of you may remember, back in Nov. I posted my wife was pregnant with quads. Sometimes around Christmas, we lost two of the babies, one from umbilical cord detachment. The remaining two babies look fine, just hoping and praying we can make it full term with the other two.
> 
> Now go and hug your kids goodnight and quit bickering!!!!!!!!


That was very sad. I can't image how hard on you and Wife. We pray that 2 babies you had will be full of strength/health. I hope you able regain strength to keep new family moving next step.

On other topic to remind there will be plowsite meeting at Post Bar in Novi on January 10 at 7 p.m. It on Tuesday.

Address is 42875 Grand River Avenue # 104, Novi, MI 48375-1782


----------



## flykelley

Sharpcut 1;1402610 said:


> On a sad note, I was at Uof M Children's hospital today with my wife. As some of you may remember, back in Nov. I posted my wife was pregnant with quads. Sometimes around Christmas, we lost two of the babies, one from umbilical cord detachment. The remaining two babies look fine, just hoping and praying we can make it full term with the other two.
> 
> Now go and hug your kids goodnight and quit bickering!!!!!!!!


Thoughts and prayers for your family.

Mike


----------



## flykelley

Michael J. Donovan;1402790 said:


> ok guys, we have asked before so I will ask again...let's keep the thread on point and refrain from the unnecessary comments, discussions, personal attacks on one another, etc. etc.
> 
> thanks, we would appreciate it
> 
> and oh, btw, Michigan just beat Va Tech 23-20 in ot :waving:


Guys
This time MIchael D is spot on. I have been a member of this site and thread for a long time. I have gotten so much help and advise not only from this site but this thread. I avoid Lawnsite like the plage because of crap like this. I don't care if someone can spell correctly, don't really care how many trucks they have. We come to this forum to learn and share idea's, to network and hopefully make a friend or too along the way. If you can't benefit from what this forum is suppose to be about then don't waste bandwidth with garbage. To all those that have helped me in the past, Thank You. On another note I find it sad that Xpress seems to not want to post his forecast anymore, I for one was always very thankful he took the time to share his weather reports with us. So Ryan this is from me, THANK YOU. NOW QUITE ACTING LIKE 3 YEAR OLDS AND LETS GET BACK TO THE REASON WE COME HERE FOR. AND YES I AM YELLING!

Regards Mike


----------



## alternative

THANK YOU. NOW QUITE ACTING LIKE 3 YEAR OLDS AND LETS GET BACK TO THE REASON WE COME HERE FOR. AND YES I AM YELLING!

right on mike... but quit, not quite - had to just because you were yelling it :laughing:


----------



## alternative

Milwaukee;1402837 said:


> That was very sad. I can't image how hard on you and Wife. We pray that 2 babies you had will be full of strength/health. I hope you able regain strength to keep new family moving next step.
> 
> On other topic to remind there will be plowsite meeting at Post Bar in Novi on January 10 at 7 p.m. It on Tuesday.
> 
> Address is 42875 Grand River Avenue # 104, Novi, MI 48375-1782


Cool, but why is it always way the hell out there>>>Close for you Westsiders,.(Novi, Fenton, Livonia) guys, but we need to have one on the eastside--say @ Boat Works or Shores Inn


----------



## Lightningllc

I was wondering when everyone sends out their spring letters for maintenance, a buddy of mine sent his out yesterday I still think its alittle early but just wondering. I know my fert buddy sent his out the 31st. Not sure what everyone else does it??


----------



## Superior L & L

Our first round went out with the Final November billing, most just send it back then.


----------



## firelwn82

Sharpcut 1;1402610 said:


> On a sad note, Now go and hug your kids goodnight and quit bickering!!!!!!!!


I'm truely sorry to hear this Sharpcut. My fiance and I lost our first back in Aug. It was very rough on both of us. I couldn't imagine losing 2. I love the chitlens I wish we could have our own but as of now we just have 4 nieces and steal them on a regular basis. Best of hope to you and your family. I agree with the stop bickering. WOOOOOO SAAAAAAA PEOPLE........ ussmileyflag


----------



## firelwn82

flykelley;1402866 said:


> Guys
> On another note I find it sad that Xpress seems to not want to post his forecast anymore, I for one was always very thankful he took the time to share his weather reports with us. So Ryan this is from me, THANK YOU. NOW QUITE ACTING LIKE 3 YEAR OLDS AND LETS GET BACK TO THE REASON WE COME HERE FOR. AND YES I AM YELLING!
> Regards Mike


I for one would quite posting as well if people were bashing me about my advice. It gets old fast. Some people just have to think there the only ones that can be right. 90% of the people who frequent this thread love Express's weather forecasting wisdom. This year has been a super tough winter to forecast so that may be wearing on him as well. 
Now I'm going to go get the ringing out of my years from your yelling and mis spelling tragedy..... :laughing: FYI i'm teasing Thumbs Up


----------



## Superior L & L

On a more snow related topic, i couldnt help but take a pic of this "quality" salt application


----------



## hosejockey4506

does any one have experience putting liens on peoples property due to non payment, this lack of snow has me stewing over all my over due lawn accounts.


----------



## Milwaukee

alternative;1402871 said:


> Cool, but why is it always way the hell out there>>>Close for you Westsiders,.(Novi, Fenton, Livonia) guys, but we need to have one on the eastside--say @ Boat Works or Shores Inn


Honest it not close to me about 40-50 miles 1 way. But we could had plowsite meeting in different area on every month Thumbs Up

Well we know that MGIA had show in Novi coming soon so that will be plowsite meeting Thumbs Up


----------



## bigjeeping

Lightningllc;1402876 said:


> I was wondering when everyone sends out their spring letters for maintenance, a buddy of mine sent his out yesterday I still think its alittle early but just wondering. I know my fert buddy sent his out the 31st. Not sure what everyone else does it??


March. Never done it any other way.


----------



## bigjeeping

hosejockey4506;1403102 said:


> does any one have experience putting liens on peoples property due to non payment, this lack of snow has me stewing over all my over due lawn accounts.


From what I understand, you can't lein a house for lawn service. Small claims court has proven successful for us in the past. I just sent out three letters yesterday stating the client will receive a notice to appear in small claims court if their account is not paid in 30 days.


----------



## Lightningllc

Does anyone have any epoke spreaders for sale.


----------



## Leisure Time LC

Lightningllc;1403114 said:


> Does anyone have any epoke spreaders for sale.


get out the pocket book 1500.00 each


----------



## Allor Outdoor

Leisure Time LC;1403134 said:


> get out the pocket book 1500.00 each


They aren't cheap, but from my "limited" experence with them, they are worth it.

Justin....what kind of epoke are you looking for? Insert, tow behind, push??


----------



## Matson Snow

Lightningllc;1403114 said:


> Does anyone have any epoke spreaders for sale.


Talk to Jim (TCLA)....They Bought a few not long ago......



Leisure Time LC;1403134 said:


> get out the pocket book 1500.00 each


Built like a Tank....They should last alot of years....I think it would be money Well spent.....Not to mention the Materal savings you will incur from these units


----------



## snowfighter83

alternative;1402871 said:


> Cool, but why is it always way the hell out there>>>Close for you Westsiders,.(Novi, Fenton, Livonia) guys, but we need to have one on the eastside--say @ Boat Works or Shores Inn


bech grill, i mean beech grille, i mean well u no what im tryin to say. lol


----------



## Allor Outdoor

Matson Snow;1403162 said:


> Talk to Jim (TCLA)....They Bought a few not long ago......
> 
> Built like a Tank....They should last alot of years....I think it would be money Well spent.....Not to mention the Materal savings you will incur from these units


For those of you interested in the Epoke Mini 5's I have a few at my shop that I am looking to sell.

There is damage to them both, the estimate from Bell Equipment (Epoke Dealer) is around $400 to fix them.

Give me a call or email me if your interested in them.
[email protected]


----------



## Lightningllc

Leisure Time LC;1403134 said:


> get out the pocket book 1500.00 each


Its coming out of your and ryans paycheck.


----------



## USATrailers

So I think there needs to be a poll for when the first actually good snowfall is going to be.... not hit and miss but where everyone is working and not on here. So anyone got a date?


----------



## 2FAST4U

December 21 2012 its not going to snow this season lmao


Question on salters, should I wait till next season and buy a tailgate replacement salter for the truckcraft insert or a vbox? Theres some deals on v boxes right now....


----------



## Patrick34

*Epoke*



Lightningllc;1403114 said:


> Does anyone have any epoke spreaders for sale.


I have 1 Epoke mini available for sale. This unit is 1 year old, we purchased it for a specific purpose, now we do not need it. It is in excellent condition, I would rate it a 9.5 out of 10. Located in Auburn Hills. $900.


----------



## firelwn82

redskinsfan34;1403077 said:


> You shouldn't apologize. People are entitled to their opinions. The whole illegal thing was a bit dicey, but who cares. What is this, Russia?


Agreed, for sure agree and agreed....


----------



## firelwn82

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Epoke-Salt-Spreader-Drop-Spreader-/330624707709


----------



## USATrailers

2FAST4U;1403221 said:


> December 21 2012 its not going to snow this season lmao
> 
> Question on salters, should I wait till next season and buy a tailgate replacement salter for the truckcraft insert or a vbox? Theres some deals on v boxes right now....


LOL right right and im sure theres going to be some good deals on salters because no one is using them. I wonder if the snow drought is going to take anybodies company out.... god I hope not.


----------



## Lightningllc

Just got a call from 2 business's saying their plow guy is done as of this week he took a job and can no longer do the work same story from both.

I guess guys are throwing in the towel, He had 4 guys working for him too she said. WOWThumbs Up


----------



## hosejockey4506

it hasnt really even been that bad 

we have 8 salts and 1 plow i billed for nov/ dec

last year we had 9 salts and 1 plow during that time.


----------



## magnatrac

Lightningllc;1403255 said:


> Just got a call from 2 business's saying their plow guy is done as of this week he took a job and can no longer do the work same story from both.
> 
> I guess guys are throwing in the towel, He had 4 guys working for him too she said. WOWThumbs Up


I wouldn't say they were " working ":laughing: I hate to hear about guys loosing their jobs but with this economy and lack of work due to weather I'm sure there will be alot of guys thinking about calling it quits.

, shaun


----------



## Matson Snow

I was at Meijer a while ago......They are putting out the Fertilizer, Grass Seed, Etc. out

Looks like the season is over..........:salute:


----------



## Plow man Foster

Matson Snow;1403268 said:


> I was at Meijer a while ago......They are putting out the Fertilizer, Grass Seed, Etc. out
> 
> Looks like the season is over..........:salute:


Yupp Costco Has fert out too! No salt in Sight! 
Anyone else feel like there's nothing really to do?!!?!
Road comm. Has started to patch roads again!


----------



## magnatrac

Not sure if this is close enough to the kind of spreader you guys are looking for but we used one of these for a few years. It was steel with a steainless grate system. It worked great for a condo job where they insisted on a drop spreader instead of a broadcast. I don't know how it would do with big rock salt but with landcapers choice or any smaller sidwalk salt it was great. This was the same model that lesco sold with there name on it at the time. Ours was a 36" model and did save on salt but sucked to push around when it was full !!! It was only a few hundred bucks so it might be worth a try.
, shaun

http://gandy.itnav.com/cat_lawnspreaders.asp


----------



## brookline

Lightningllc;1403255 said:


> Just got a call from 2 business's saying their plow guy is done as of this week he took a job and can no longer do the work same story from both.
> 
> I guess guys are throwing in the towel, He had 4 guys working for him too she said. WOWThumbs Up


I have a feeling this will be happening alot, especially those who only have per push accounts. Glad I wised up after 09' went.


----------



## P&M Landscaping

alternative;1402871 said:


> Cool, but why is it always way the hell out there>>>Close for you Westsiders,.(Novi, Fenton, Livonia) guys, but we need to have one on the eastside--say @ Boat Works or Shores Inn


My vote is for shores in or somewhere on the East Side, I hate driving out to Novi and the west side area. Heck im in GP almost every other day :salute:


----------



## Lightningllc

Patrick34;1403227 said:


> I have 1 Epoke mini available for sale. This unit is 1 year old, we purchased it for a specific purpose, now we do not need it. It is in excellent condition, I would rate it a 9.5 out of 10. Located in Auburn Hills. $900.


 I sent a Pm


----------



## Matson Snow

P&M Landscaping;1403289 said:


> My vote is for shores in or somewhere on the East Side, I hate driving out to Novi and the west side area. Heck im in GP almost every other day :salute:


Since you are like 15-16 Years old....You can be the Designated Driver......


----------



## hosejockey4506

Is any one worried about the new commercial drivers rules regarding the use of cell phones. basically if you cant talk on your phone with a hands free device, dial numbers and hang up with less then one key stroke they can ticket you up to 2750$


----------



## P&M Landscaping

Matson Snow;1403303 said:


> Since you are like 15-16 Years old....You can be the Designated Driver......


Oh Todd, how you love to stir the pot. My West Virginia ID says I'm a 22 year old organ donor :laughing:


----------



## Matson Snow

P&M Landscaping;1403312 said:


> Oh Todd, how you love to stir the pot. My West Virginia ID says I'm a 22 year old organ donor :laughing:


22 year old Black female with glasses..........


----------



## P&M Landscaping

Matson Snow;1403327 said:


> 22 year old Black female with glasses..........


Just got some new contacts, so no more glasses! To get back on topic... Anyone East side up for a meeting this week sometime?


----------



## PowersTree

hosejockey4506;1403311 said:


> Is any one worried about the new commercial drivers rules regarding the use of cell phones. basically if you cant talk on your phone with a hands free device, dial numbers and hang up with less then one key stroke they can ticket you up to 2750$


I just did a little something on my Facebook about it, after talking with another driver friend and he hadn't heard about it. that's what I love about these forums, Brian Allor posted something about it months ago.

I am looking at trucks now, plan on buying in the spring, while I'm not really looking at trucks with plows, this lack of snow does have some nice equipment for sale at decent prices.


----------



## axl

Superior L & L;1401287 said:


> What spreaders would they be





TCLA;1401727 said:


> You bet.
> 
> The Epoke mini. The best push spreader money can buy.


Definitely the Epoke mini drop spreader. My hats off to Jim Anderson for turning us on to them. After Jim's input I did some further research and decided to purchase 2 of them. Expensive yes but they are well worth it.

Here's why, on a condo we service that has 42,000 sq ft of sidewalks, we estimated that it would routinely require 21-25 bags of ice melt product based off my records and suggested application rate (lbs/sq ft). We have them set up on a per app price of 25 bags applied... with these spreaders I have yet to use more than 13 bags total payup. The first event of the year I only had one Epoke and an Earth Way with baffles on site, told the guys to just split the condo in half, the result....Epoke (4) bags, Earthway (9) bags.....not to mention the guy running the epoke actually did more of the condo than the other guy

Hope this info is helpful & happy to see the recent discussion about the Epoke has generated some interest in their product as some members are looking into them...thats what this forum is about, discussions/experiences about products, situations, etc. that may help/benefit other members


----------



## michigancutter

Man there is a ton of plow trucks for sale on Craigslist latly. Seems like a lot of subs are giving up already this season.
I also seen meijers out with topsoil and fertilzer already, he'll they already have valentines day stuff out. Shorts and tees too.
Maybe winter is done.lol NOT


----------



## Lightningllc

axl;1403374 said:


> Definitely the Epoke mini drop spreader. My hats off to Jim Anderson for turning us on to them. After Jim's input I did some further research and decided to purchase 2 of them. Expensive yes but they are well worth it.
> 
> Here's why, on a condo we service that has 42,000 sq ft of sidewalks, we estimated that it would routinely require 21-25 bags of ice melt product based off my records and suggested application rate (lbs/sq ft). We have them set up on a per app price of 25 bags applied... with these spreaders I have yet to use more than 13 bags total payup. The first event of the year I only had one Epoke and an Earth Way with baffles on site, told the guys to just split the condo in half, the result....Epoke (4) bags, Earthway (9) bags.....not to mention the guy running the epoke actually did more of the condo than the other guy
> 
> Hope this info is helpful & happy to see the recent discussion about the Epoke has generated some interest in their product as some members are looking are looking into them...thats what this forum is about, discussions/experiences about products, situations, etc. that may help/benefit other members


Thanks, I'm just tired of going threw 3 pallets of ice melt a night. So looking into options


----------



## 24v6spd

hosejockey4506;1403311 said:


> Is any one worried about the new commercial drivers rules regarding the use of cell phones. basically if you cant talk on your phone with a hands free device, dial numbers and hang up with less then one key stroke they can ticket you up to 2750$


No, from what I have been reading it applies to busses and large trucks that require a CDL, 26,001 lbs. and above.


----------



## newhere

Lightningllc;1403382 said:


> Thanks, I'm just tired of going threw 3 pallets of ice melt a night. So looking into options


do you have a rig that just does side walk salting or does each truck get a walk behind and a stack of bags?


----------



## newhere

24v6spd;1403386 said:


> No, from what I have been reading it applies to busses and large trucks that require a CDL, 26,001 lbs. and above.


i would like to read that in Michigan dot writing to know for sure.


----------



## dfd9

24v6spd;1403386 said:


> No, from what I have been reading it applies to busses and large trucks that require a CDL, 26,001 lbs. and above.


Any commercial vehicle.


----------



## 24v6spd

newhere;1403393 said:


> i would like to read that in Michigan dot writing to know for sure.


 I got that off of the FMCSA website.


----------



## Plow man Foster

Lightningllc;1403382 said:


> Thanks, I'm just tired of going threw 3 pallets of ice melt a night. So looking into options


Dont think your gonna have to worry about that for a while! 
Just saw this:


----------



## Allor Outdoor

Hey Guys:

Do any of you use "Square" credit card reader?

I recently started looking into it because I have had a few customers ask if I can just run their credit cards, as opposed to sending them monthly invoices.

After a bit of research I am across this "thing" that plugs directly into your Iphone and will process payments!

I got my "square" in the mail a few days ago (it was free) and set up my account. Anyways, it was fricking sweet...no contracts, no monthly charges, etc. The only thing it charges you is 2.75% of your transaction.
Think about it....$2.75 for every $100......and the money is in your bank account within 24 hours!
Just plug it into the headphone jack of your Iphone and swipe your customers credit card!

I'm not trying to sell anything, but I figured I'd at least mention it on here. I know a lot of people complain that their customers are not paying....imagine showing up on their door step with a portable credit card machine. What excuse would they have then not to pay!


----------



## hosejockey4506

i end up just using my quickbooks to process cc i should look into square for the mobile stuff


----------



## P&M Landscaping

Allor Outdoor;1403433 said:


> Hey Guys:
> 
> Do any of you use "Square" credit card reader?
> 
> I recently started looking into it because I have had a few customers ask if I can just run their credit cards, as opposed to sending them monthly invoices.
> 
> After a bit of research I am across this "thing" that plugs directly into your Iphone and will process payments!
> 
> I got my "square" in the mail a few days ago (it was free) and set up my account. Anyways, it was fricking sweet...no contracts, no monthly charges, etc. The only thing it charges you is 2.75% of your transaction.
> Think about it....$2.75 for every $100......and the money is in your bank account within 24 hours!
> Just plug it into the headphone jack of your Iphone and swipe your customers credit card!
> 
> I'm not trying to sell anything, but I figured I'd at least mention it on here. I know a lot of people complain that their customers are not paying....imagine showing up on their door step with a portable credit card machine. What excuse would they have then not to pay!


Brian, I went with the Intuit, came free when I ordered my Iphone. I think it will be great to have for those flag down last minutes accounts, etc.


----------



## 24v6spd

Plow man Foster;1403423 said:


> Dont think your gonna have to worry about that for a while!
> Just saw this:


 Time to go re-roof the cabin. That will practically guarantee that we will get snow.


----------



## RMGLawn

Allor Outdoor;1403433 said:


> Hey Guys:
> 
> Do any of you use "Square" credit card reader?
> 
> I recently started looking into it because I have had a few customers ask if I can just run their credit cards, as opposed to sending them monthly invoices.
> 
> After a bit of research I am across this "thing" that plugs directly into your Iphone and will process payments!
> 
> I got my "square" in the mail a few days ago (it was free) and set up my account. Anyways, it was fricking sweet...no contracts, no monthly charges, etc. The only thing it charges you is 2.75% of your transaction.
> Think about it....$2.75 for every $100......and the money is in your bank account within 24 hours!
> Just plug it into the headphone jack of your Iphone and swipe your customers credit card!
> 
> I'm not trying to sell anything, but I figured I'd at least mention it on here. I know a lot of people complain that their customers are not paying....imagine showing up on their door step with a portable credit card machine. What excuse would they have then not to pay!


Brian-

I've been using square for over 2+ years now. Aboslutely love it.

The swipe rate is the same between the Intuit and Square, however the keyed in rate is .25 higher with the intuit.

And honestly I have keyed in the code almost the same as swiping.

I don't know about the Intuit, but the square reader is awesome cause you can print receipts or email receipts.

And the square reader is SOOO small!


----------



## Luther

24v6spd;1403386 said:


> No, from what I have been reading it applies to busses and large trucks that require a CDL, 26,001 lbs. and above.


Actually it's 10,000.

The MGIA sent out the info a while ago.

It's worth worrying about. We have already changed our policy manual. To make the change and addendum simpler...no one is allowed to use any devise while driving a company vehiclce period.

Don't thank me on the epoke. Thank epoke....and Brian for finding the batch!


----------



## TheXpress2002

USATrailers;1403205 said:


> So I think there needs to be a poll for when the first actually good snowfall is going to be.... not hit and miss but where everyone is working and not on here. So anyone got a date?


The next best chance is the 12th-14th timeframe for something of substance.


----------



## Tscape

axl;1403374 said:


> Definitely the Epoke mini drop spreader. My hats off to Jim Anderson for turning us on to them. After Jim's input I did some further research and decided to purchase 2 of them. Expensive yes but they are well worth it.
> 
> Here's why, on a condo we service that has 42,000 sq ft of sidewalks, we estimated that it would routinely require 21-25 bags of ice melt product based off my records and suggested application rate (lbs/sq ft). We have them set up on a per app price of 25 bags applied... with these spreaders I have yet to use more than 13 bags total payup. The first event of the year I only had one Epoke and an Earth Way with baffles on site, told the guys to just split the condo in half, the result....Epoke (4) bags, Earthway (9) bags.....not to mention the guy running the epoke actually did more of the condo than the other guy
> 
> Hope this info is helpful & happy to see the recent discussion about the Epoke has generated some interest in their product as some members are looking into them...thats what this forum is about, discussions/experiences about products, situations, etc. that may help/benefit other members


I have to imagine also that this saves your turf margins and the cost of re-sodding them in the spring.


----------



## Tscape

TCLA;1403473 said:


> Actually it's 10,000.
> 
> The MGIA sent out the info a while ago.
> 
> It's worth worrying about. We have already changed our policy manual. To make the change and addendum simpler...no one is allowed to use any devise while driving a company vehiclce period.
> 
> Don't thank me on the epoke. Thank epoke....and Brian for finding the batch!


I just put hands free Bluetooth in my personal truck. I consider it a Michigan tax.


----------



## Lightningllc

newhere;1403387 said:


> do you have a rig that just does side walk salting or does each truck get a walk behind and a stack of bags?


3 sidewalk crews 3 vehicles 9 guys. Fun fun. I hate condos.


----------



## bigjeeping

TheXpress2002;1403492 said:


> The next best chance is the 12th-14th timeframe for something of substance.


Thanks Ryan!

Mike (tscape), you are a gentleman and a scholar!


----------



## Luther

Tscape;1403495 said:


> I have to imagine also that this saves your turf margins and the cost of re-sodding them in the spring.


You bet it does.


----------



## Glockshot73!

bigjeeping;1403112 said:


> From what I understand, you can't lein a house for lawn service. Small claims court has proven successful for us in the past. I just sent out three letters yesterday stating the client will receive a notice to appear in small claims court if their account is not paid in 30 days.


Wish is BS because i have heard of cases where police have come out for past due electrical and cable bills, if we would call to the police to help us collect we would be laughed at.

Chris


----------



## PowersTree

TheXpress2002;1403492 said:


> The next best chance is the 12th-14th timeframe for something of substance.


Figures. the night of Monster Jam.


----------



## 06clarkd

Yes this message is for express i would like to order 4 inches fluffy non drifting snow for the 13th to fall during the late afternoon hours and finish up by... say 8 pm i greatly appreciate it.
The bank would like some money from me and it needs to snow!!!!!:crying:


----------



## Tscape

PowersTree;1403569 said:


> Figures. the night of Monster Jam.


Isn't that on sunday, Sunday, SUNDAY?

Thanks, Zack.


----------



## alternative

firelwn82;1403236 said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Epoke-Salt-Spreader-Drop-Spreader-/330624707709


Seriously--$$$$ for a drop spreader...why not just buy a throwaway for $50>



michigancutter;1403380 said:


> Man there is a ton of plow trucks for sale on Craigslist latly. Seems like a lot of subs are giving up already this season.
> I also seen meijers out with topsoil and fertilzer already, he'll they already have valentines day stuff out. Shorts and tees too.
> Maybe winter is done.lol NOT


Winter just started (officially) Dec 21st.. its early still..weve had years where we didnt get our first event till mid Jan... got 3 months of plowing to go yet.

Anyone else notice the large # of new members on here lately? whats with that? New companies? Or guys using diff screen names>?


----------



## eatonpaving

Dodgetruckman731;1403564 said:


> Wish is BS because i have heard of cases where police have come out for past due electrical and cable bills, if we would call to the police to help us collect we would be laughed at.
> 
> Chris


police can not come out for cable and ele, bills, unless you were sued in court and lost, then its 23 days to pay, then the court issues a writ of judgment, a court officer or the police will come and take your stuff...


----------



## alpha01

I just got my square in the mail a few days ago and love it so far. I had intuit and a in office cc machine but they had a monthly service fee of $15 and $20 which I didn't care for since I hardly ever used them. Square is awesome because there is no monthly service fee, just when used. Its super small and comes with a safe foam pocket to store in your clipboard. It said that it text messages or emails the receipt instantly to the client. Does it print out receipts too? if so, how?


----------



## Plow man Foster

alternative;1403589 said:


> Anyone else notice the large # of new members on here lately? whats with that? New companies? Or guys using diff screen names>?


I have too! haha Not sure which one it is quite yet! Still investigating Thumbs Up


----------



## Glockshot73!

Allor Outdoor;1403433 said:


> Hey Guys:
> 
> Do any of you use "Square" credit card reader?
> 
> I recently started looking into it because I have had a few customers ask if I can just run their credit cards, as opposed to sending them monthly invoices.
> 
> After a bit of research I am across this "thing" that plugs directly into your Iphone and will process payments!
> 
> I got my "square" in the mail a few days ago (it was free) and set up my account. Anyways, it was fricking sweet...no contracts, no monthly charges, etc. The only thing it charges you is 2.75% of your transaction.
> Think about it....$2.75 for every $100......and the money is in your bank account within 24 hours!
> Just plug it into the headphone jack of your Iphone and swipe your customers credit card!
> 
> I'm not trying to sell anything, but I figured I'd at least mention it on here. I know a lot of people complain that their customers are not paying....imagine showing up on their door step with a portable credit card machine. What excuse would they have then not to pay!


Ive been usisng it since Spring and havent had any issues with it, its great being able to accept payments off the phone. Havent had any problems with it except them not letting me processd payments over 1,000. Contacted customer support and the fixed it promptly.



eatonpaving;1403592 said:


> police can not come out for cable and ele, bills, unless you were sued in court and lost, then its 23 days to pay, then the court issues a writ of judgment, a court officer or the police will come and take your stuff...


My buddy told me that from a different state. Maybe its different there, i take it back. lol


----------



## Matson Snow

Tscape;1403584 said:


> Isn't that on sunday, Sunday, SUNDAY?
> 
> Thanks, Zack.


At The Siverdome..Silverdome....Silverdome...


----------



## TheXpress2002

06clarkd;1403582 said:


> Yes this message is for express i would like to order 4 inches fluffy non drifting snow for the 13th to fall during the late afternoon hours and finish up by... say 8 pm i greatly appreciate it.
> The bank would like some money from me and it needs to snow!!!!!:crying:


The pattern at that time will not allow light and fluffy, it coincides with a huge buckle in the jet leading to cement blocks falling from the sky. After that system passes it will be of the light and fluffy variety with brutally cold temps.

Enjoy this week.


----------



## eatonpaving

Dodgetruckman731;1403609 said:


> Ive been usisng it since Spring and havent had any issues with it, its great being able to accept payments off the phone. Havent had any problems with it except them not letting me processd payments over 1,000. Contacted customer support and the fixed it promptly.
> 
> My buddy told me that from a different state. Maybe its different there, i take it back. lol


could be....


----------



## eatonpaving

TheXpress2002;1403622 said:


> The pattern at that time will not allow light and fluffy, it coincides with a huge buckle in the jet leading to cement blocks falling from the sky. After that system passes it will be of the light and fluffy variety with brutally cold temps.
> 
> Enjoy this week.


lets hope so...all this typing is killing my fingers......


----------



## snowman6

TheXpress2002;1403492 said:


> The next best chance is the 12th-14th timeframe for something of substance.


Thanks. And welcome back Thumbs UpThumbs Up


----------



## michigancutter

alternative;1403589 said:


> Seriously--$$$$ for a drop spreader...why not just buy a throwaway for $50>
> 
> Winter just started (officially) Dec 21st.. its early still..weve had years where we didnt get our first event till mid Jan... got 3 months of plowing to go yet.
> 
> Anyone else notice the large # of new members on here lately? whats with that? New companies? Or guys using diff screen names>?


I know bro, just seems there are over average amount of plow trucks 4 sale. Just thinking we had a good yr for snow last yr, so everyone ran out an bought plow trucks. No snow latly and now there selling them. Been fishing for another truck if price is right. House the house comming?

Express, thanks for the info. Nice to c you havent giving up on this forum.


----------



## mike thunder

Anyone ever thought about the state of the industry if the detroiters came pouring out faster then they already are? What would the industry look like if Detroit failed completely?


----------



## Lightningllc

Good snow get to put the new kage to work and the 4500 now.


----------



## alternative

michigancutter;1403665 said:


> I know bro, just seems there are over average amount of plow trucks 4 sale. Just thinking we had a good yr for snow last yr, so everyone ran out an bought plow trucks. No snow latly and now there selling them. Been fishing for another truck if price is right. _House the house comming_? .


24 gals of paint so far.. and I hate painting.. but too anal (pefectionist) to hire out.+ my employees are loving the long days...still getting paid!


----------



## Lightningllc

alternative;1403682 said:


> 24 gals of paint so far.. and I hate painting.. but too anal (pefectionist) to hire out.


I hope your not putting 24 gallons on that silver chevy!!


----------



## newhere

was that cage bought off of DJ's ?


----------



## Lightningllc

newhere;1403689 said:


> was that cage bought off of DJ's ?


Maybe why


----------



## mike thunder

Is your shop in a resi neighborhood lightning? My old shop was near a couple houses and they complained about everything and anything. If the shop dog farted near the fence they would call the cops.


----------



## Lightningllc

mike thunder;1403700 said:


> Is your shop in a resi neighborhood lightning? My old shop was near a couple houses and they complained about everything and anything. If the shop dog farted near the fence they would call the cops.


2 sides are residential and other 2 are zoned light industrial, When I bought the property I got it rezoned light Industrial with outside storage / Landscape supply/ Greenhouse, So the neighbors can't say anything , In 2 years of being there so far so good no complaints, But I also back up to train tracks so what are they gonna say compared to a train.


----------



## newhere

Lightningllc;1403697 said:


> Maybe why


because i remember looking at his and thinking it had been bashed into a few curbs, that looks just like it. I thought you bought all new ones. He had some nice deals on some 10's to.


----------



## Lightningllc

newhere;1403707 said:


> because i remember looking at his and thinking it had been bashed into a few curbs, that looks just like it. I thought you bought all new ones. He had some nice deals on some 10's to.


Me and you buy from the same people I swear!!! I have been dealing with them since 08


----------



## newhere

HAHA i talked to paul for HOURS on thanksgiving day!! that crazy dude was working his tail off on a holiday (made me feel like a slacker). Talked to him so long the family ate dinner without me.

I have noticed the market is flooded with those brown trucks at cheap prices, he says hes all done dealing with them. You probably knew that but i wanted to check with him before i bought from someone else. He gave me a sound truck at a square price, you dont know what your getting from other guys.


----------



## Superior L & L

Ok, who is dj and what can we buy from him


----------



## Lightningllc

Superior L & L;1403738 said:


> Ok, who is dj and what can we buy from him


Dennis jones based out of ann arbor


----------



## Lightningllc

newhere;1403728 said:


> HAHA i talked to paul for HOURS on thanksgiving day!! that crazy dude was working his tail off on a holiday (made me feel like a slacker). Talked to him so long the family ate dinner without me.
> 
> I have noticed the market is flooded with those brown trucks at cheap prices, he says hes all done dealing with them. You probably knew that but i wanted to check with him before i bought from someone else. He gave me a sound truck at a square price, you dont know what your getting from other guys.


Dont let him fool you we talk alot, He was in florida at his house since thanksgiving, they dont celebrate holidays. He just got back monday.

Yes brickman is lowballing everywhere but they get fired fast I regained 2 properties from them, They were a no show last snowmaggdion.


----------



## newhere

no i just meant the trucks not the company, they are selling the trucks to all the small auto dealers not just one huge buyer like paul was.


----------



## Boomer123

Think I'm gonna take the plow off the truck tomorrow,wire brush,sand,prime and paint it.


----------



## Lightningllc

newhere;1403752 said:


> no i just meant the trucks not the company, they are selling the trucks to all the small auto dealers not just one huge buyer like paul was.


Ya I wish i could buy direct, Those were some steals.


----------



## Milwaukee

Since I know some on this love snowmobiles so we had 3 snowmobiles for sale.

1996 Formula 583

1999 MXZ 600

2002 MXZ 800 X package If anyone interested please contact me for further information.


----------



## newhere

Superior L & L;1403738 said:


> Ok, who is dj and what can we buy from him


He sells franchise's to his business model that is hugely successful, operates at industry leading profit margins. Have no idea what he charges or what % the franchise has to pay back but im sure the assistants in bidding may be well worth the cost.


----------



## Lightningllc

Anyone Interested in buying this truck??

99 chevy 6500
8yd salter
9' blade
454 gas Allison trans

It's all fixed up for work but now I am looking at a different truck so I don't know if I'm gonna keep it.


----------



## newhere

Lightningllc;1403763 said:


> Ya I wish i could buy direct, Those were some steals.


I came right out and asked him what he made off of them and his answer honestly surprised me, i believe nothing i hear in this industry and half of what i see but if i had to pick a guy to believe it would be him. I think we got them at DARN good prices, especially after he worked on them, went to get them, stood behind them, and sat on the investment for a few months. I cant complain. Shoot his office had daaaaaaaays tied up into getting the title for my truck.


----------



## Superior L & L

newhere;1403766 said:


> He sells franchise's to his business model that is hugely successful, operates at industry leading profit margins. Have no idea what he charges or what % the franchise has to pay back but im sure the assistants in bidding may be well worth the cost.


What's his business called


----------



## Lightningllc

newhere;1403780 said:


> I came right out and asked him what he made off of them and his answer honestly surprised me, i believe nothing i hear in this industry and half of what i see but if i had to pick a guy to believe it would be him. I think we got them at DARN good prices, especially after he worked on them, went to get them, stood behind them, and sat on the investment for a few months. I cant complain. Shoot his office had daaaaaaaays tied up into getting the title for my truck.


I could monitor what came in and out, My old shop backed up to his so I got first dibs on things and we work together on alot of things so it works out good.

He didn't give up the trucks he quit subcontracting for them and the trucks were the payment!!! OOPS did I say that:crying::crying:


----------



## newhere

just google his name, he has ads every where but i dont think he has sold any franchises yet. I could be wrong on that though.


----------



## Lightningllc

Superior L & L;1403784 said:


> What's his business called


Paul text me


----------



## alternative

Lightningllc;1403686 said:


> I hope your not putting 24 gallons on that silver chevy!!


No, havent gotten around to that project yet, painting new house...


----------



## brookline

RMGLawn;1403458 said:


> Brian-
> 
> I've been using square for over 2+ years now. Aboslutely love it.
> 
> The swipe rate is the same between the Intuit and Square, however the keyed in rate is .25 higher with the intuit.
> 
> And honestly I have keyed in the code almost the same as swiping.
> 
> I don't know about the Intuit, but the square reader is awesome cause you can print receipts or email receipts.
> 
> And the square reader is SOOO small!


I just ordered one, I am pretty excited to try it out after the review you gave


----------



## Boomer123

Milwaukee;1402837 said:


> On other topic to remind there will be plowsite meeting at Post Bar in Novi on January 10 at 7 p.m. It on Tuesday.
> 
> Address is 42875 Grand River Avenue # 104, Novi, MI 48375-1782


*Sounds like fun*


----------



## Metro Lawn

hosejockey4506;1403102 said:


> does any one have experience putting liens on peoples property due to non payment, this lack of snow has me stewing over all my over due lawn accounts.


You can't lien a property for "maintenace". If you did an "improvement" such as sod, landscaping, sprinkler system, ect. you could. Small claims is one route you can take, but check with the local police dept. you may be able to file a criminal complaint for "theft of service".


----------



## bln

It isn't supposed to snow until the 12-14, great I can see the honey do list growing. As usual I appreciate the info Ryan.


----------



## Metro Lawn

I was looking at the Monster Jam site, they have 10 events on the 14th in the USA and Canada. Every show features Grave Digger with a different driver. Never knew there were that many of them.


----------



## tsnap

I just wanted to take a min and introduce myself, there was a post earlier today about the number of new useers on the forum, and I guess you can say I am one of them. My name is Tony Castellani, and I am the owner and operator of TSNAP Services based in Westland. We are a small company comprised of three people currently doing snow removal. I was a full time mechanic and have plowed snow for over 15 years here and in Massachusetts where i moved from about 6 years ago. I also have Mark Watts, the owner of Authentic Stampped Concrete working with me as well who brings another 20 years plowing experience, and one other person doing my residentials who fesh to the snow buisness. I have been working the last two years on building my buisness, and altough this is my first year in buisness oficially, I am trying to do everything the best I can. Before you all ask, I am a legit buisness, I do have insurance as well as the the subs that work with me, I do not low ball pricing, and if I did step on toes of anyone on here, I do apologize. I am willing to help anyone out here that may need a hand at any point in time with anything you may need, be it a weather or road update or work on a vehicle etc. I have found a wealth of knowledge on this site and I am very thankful for it, and I hope to be able to contribute some as well. If there is anything I may be able to do to help someone out or if you just want to sit down and have coffee or breakfast sometime please feel free to pm me or give me a call soemtime 248-579-3406.


----------



## bln

Hey tsnap, welcome aboard. Post you # in the sow emergency contact list alo found in the netwrking page.


----------



## tsnap

bln;1404084 said:


> Hey tsnap, welcome aboard. Post you # in the sow emergency contact list alo found in the netwrking page.


Already done and thanks hopefully we can get some snow and at least get off our butts and go plow


----------



## Metro Lawn

Welcome Tsnap


----------



## Moonlighter

Welcome aboard Tsnap. 

Ryan (express) Thank you very much for your updates.


----------



## 2FAST4U

Welcome tsnap.
And can't wait till the 12th-14th thanks ryan


----------



## 2FAST4U

Allor Outdoor;1403433 said:


> Hey Guys:
> 
> Do any of you use "Square" credit card reader?
> 
> I recently started looking into it because I have had a few customers ask if I can just run their credit cards, as opposed to sending them monthly invoices.
> 
> After a bit of research I am across this "thing" that plugs directly into your Iphone and will process payments!
> 
> I got my "square" in the mail a few days ago (it was free) and set up my account. Anyways, it was fricking sweet...no contracts, no monthly charges, etc. The only thing it charges you is 2.75% of your transaction.
> Think about it....$2.75 for every $100......and the money is in your bank account within 24 hours!
> Just plug it into the headphone jack of your Iphone and swipe your customers credit card!
> 
> I'm not trying to sell anything, but I figured I'd at least mention it on here. I know a lot of people complain that their customers are not paying....imagine showing up on their door step with a portable credit card machine. What excuse would they have then not to pay!





RMGLawn;1403458 said:


> Brian-
> 
> I've been using square for over 2+ years now. Aboslutely love it.
> 
> The swipe rate is the same between the Intuit and Square, however the keyed in rate is .25 higher with the intuit.
> 
> And honestly I have keyed in the code almost the same as swiping.
> 
> I don't know about the Intuit, but the square reader is awesome cause you can print receipts or email receipts.
> 
> And the square reader is SOOO small!





Dodgetruckman731;1403609 said:


> Ive been usisng it since Spring and havent had any issues with it, its great being able to accept payments off the phone. Havent had any problems with it except them not letting me processd payments over 1,000. Contacted customer support and the fixed it promly





alpha01;1403597 said:


> I just got my square in the mail a few days ago and love it so far. I had intuit and a in office cc machine but they had a monthly service fee of $15 and $20 which I didn't care for since I hardly ever used them. Square is awesome because there is no monthly service fee, just when used. Its super small and comes with a safe foam pocket to store in your clipboard. It said that it text messages or emails the receipt instantly to the client. Does it print out receipts too? if so, how?


So square is the way to go? I've been looking at a few different ones since theres been nothing else to do. I looked into all the ones you guys have talked about but theres one in the tuff magaizne we just got and it seems pretty good the rates are a little lower then square but the reviews scared me a little and thats when I looked into square.

So all and all you guys that have square are happy with it?


----------



## Green Glacier

Hey do any of you guy's use a payroll service

Thank's for the update Xpress :salute:


----------



## Lightningllc

Adp payroll.


----------



## terrapro

Man 46deg tomorrow?! This is crazy. My sister says it is going to be in the 50's in Minnesota.

An elderly customer of mine just passed away, do you guys do anything condolences related for situations like this?


----------



## Lightningllc

Flowers / cheese tray. Costco.


----------



## IceJockey

Green Glacier;1404215 said:


> Hey do any of you guy's use a payroll service


We use Paychex...They handle everything (payroll, 941's, garnishments, etc.) Been using them for over 10 years after switching from ADP, who we used for 8 years. Prior to that we had our accounting firm do payroll, but they were too limited in what services they could offer. I first tried to handle it in house, but it became too big of a hassle. If you're looking into it, I would check with both Paychex & ADP and compare the pros and cons for what will work best for your business needs. They are both offering some pretty good programs right now, and they can handle as much or as little as you want them to.


----------



## RMGLawn

2FAST4U;1404202 said:


> So square is the way to go? I've been looking at a few different ones since theres been nothing else to do. I looked into all the ones you guys have talked about but theres one in the tuff magaizne we just got and it seems pretty good the rates are a little lower then square but the reviews scared me a little and thats when I looked into square.
> 
> So all and all you guys that have square are happy with it?


I love it...

Whatever you do, do NOT go with First Data. It is such a scam. I have my cancellation letter from almost two years ago, where I cancelled service and just received a collections notice last month for all of last year. They don't know what's going g on, nor can anyone help me there. Hell, they even called to verify I was cancelling after I faxed the paper over.


----------



## A&LSiteService

terrapro;1404267 said:


> Man 46deg tomorrow?! This is crazy. My sister says it is going to be in the 50's in Minnesota.
> 
> An elderly customer of mine just passed away, do you guys do anything condolences related for situations like this?


I like Justin will send flowers or a cheese/sandwich tray.


----------



## Moonlighter

Green Glacier;1404215 said:


> Hey do any of you guy's use a payroll service
> 
> Thank's for the update Xpress :salute:


We use ADP great to work with, and are offering a new simple IRA plan.



terrapro;1404267 said:


> Man 46deg tomorrow?! This is crazy. My sister says it is going to be in the 50's in Minnesota.
> 
> An elderly customer of mine just passed away, do you guys do anything condolences related for situations like this?


I like to send flowers and a card. Or donation in a small amount to their favorite charity.


----------



## firelwn82

Yep flowers and a munchie tray. Plus still service the property with or with out payment. If that customer treated you well there kids usually have that in them as well.


----------



## PowersTree

firelwn82;1404331 said:


> Yep flowers and a munchie tray. Plus still service the property with or with out payment. If that customer treated you well there kids usually have that in them as well.


This spring, I lost a neighbor/client. I had just that day done a cleanup. I sent a card, with a note waiving the cleanup invoice, and offered my service for the next month free of charge.

The kids wanted to take back over, and did. For a month.

I gained this account from the man that passed, because he said his kids were to busy, and he didn't want to trouble them. After a month of the kids doing it again, the wife called and asked to have me continue services, insited on paying for the cleanup, and insisted on raising her price. After telling her everything was fine before, and arguing with her about it, I agreed to take the raise. So, now, I just make sure to go above and beyond. They don't pay for salt, but if it needs it, I do it, I bring in the garbage cans in if they are still out. little one minute projects.

She sent me 4 new jobs on referral this year


----------



## firelwn82

PowersTree;1404361 said:


> She sent me 4 new jobs on referral this year


A little bit goes a long ways. Even in bad times some humans still do have hearts.


----------



## snowfighter83

i like paychex. and i cut the one in farm hills. by the way im a new guy to the site i already put up an intro.


----------



## MikeLawnSnowLLC

We also use ADP they will be handling every aspect of our payroll..taxes...workers comp etc.


----------



## hosejockey4506

I use Sure Payroll, its online and very easy, they even have a app for Droid where i can run payroll from my phone.


----------



## MikeLawnSnowLLC

The one downfall with ADP is in the winter time their is only 2 people on payroll every week and it costs about 48 dollars per payroll period. Thinking about maybe switching to bi-weekly as it will save me a 100.00 bucks a month.


----------



## Lightningllc

I have over 10 people on in the winter and it costs me $34 a week on adp.


----------



## hosejockey4506

i pay 32 every other week and then like .50 cents per person on payroll


----------



## HGT INC.

*Used equipment for sale*

Hi everyone, I have checks Craig's List, and found really nothing for sale on trucks and plows, Where is all the used equipment & trucks that is for sale listed, thanks.


----------



## 24v6spd

HGT INC.;1404480 said:


> Hi everyone, I have checks Craig's List, and found really nothing for sale on trucks and plows, Where is all the used equipment & trucks that is for sale listed, thanks.


 I usually search the whole site and type in plow. You can also use Search Tempest and search several areas.


----------



## procut

HGT INC.;1404480 said:


> Hi everyone, I have checks Craig's List, and found really nothing for sale on trucks and plows, Where is all the used equipment & trucks that is for sale listed, thanks.


Same here. I checked CL for Detroit, Lansing, GR and few other Michigan cities and didn't see much for sale along the lines of plows / trucks, ect. There were some, but no real good deals that I could see. A lot of them were trucks I'd been seeing on there for weeks or even months.


----------



## Plow man Foster

HGT INC.;1404480 said:


> Hi everyone, I have checks Craig's List, and found really nothing for sale on trucks and plows, Where is all the used equipment & trucks that is for sale listed, thanks.


I say its bad timing.. Taking that it is mid season not many people are going to sell a Plow truck during the season. Best time to buy is At the Beginning or End of the season! 
Mid season you tend to find those "problem Plow trucks" 
Check the USED thread on here too!

just my 2


----------



## Milwaukee

My advice buy used plow trucks. DON'T BUY used plow trucks.

Most them will had issues and they don't want throw $$ to fix so they hide and sell to sucker on Craigslist.

If I want cheap truck with plow. I would buy used truck that never saw PLOW and had less rust then buy plow with mount for truck. It cost like $1K extra to do these than buy used plow truck that had rot and issues.


----------



## Matson Snow

HGT INC.;1404480 said:


> Hi everyone, I have checks Craig's List, and found really nothing for sale on trucks and plows, Where is all the used equipment & trucks that is for sale listed, thanks.


I have a 2008 F-250 XL Long Box Gasser with 36540 miles on it.....I will sell it to you for the Low Price of $23500.....At that price i will throw in the Fisher XLS Plow with Brand New Cutting Edges...............I will even go a Step Further...I think their is a Snow Plow Shovel in the Bed thats included......


----------



## Green Glacier

Thank 's for all the input guy's waiting on a few of them to call :salute:


----------



## Green Glacier

HGT INC.;1404480 said:


> Hi everyone, I have checks Craig's List, and found really nothing for sale on trucks and plows, Where is all the used equipment & trucks that is for sale listed, thanks.


You almost have to be on CL 24-7 to get the good deal's

I've picked up two 99 P.S. f350's for 3000.00 each

But it's not like we don't have time


----------



## PowersTree

Green Glacier;1404558 said:


> You almost have to be on CL 24-7 to get the good deal's
> 
> I've picked up two 99 P.S. f350's for 3000.00 each
> 
> But it's not like we don't have time


I too watch craigslist like a hawk. There's an app for that


----------



## Milwaukee

Green Glacier;1404558 said:


> You almost have to be on CL 24-7 to get the good deal's
> 
> I've picked up two 99 P.S. f350's for 3000.00 each
> 
> But it's not like we don't have time


Nice deal I bought my 01 F250 for $480, 00 F350 4wd diesel $1500, and 99 F250 $1200.


----------



## Lightningllc

Finally got uverse at shop, now comes xbox!!!!

Shop meetings are gonna be fun!!! Anyone up for football!!


----------



## Plow man Foster

Milwaukee;1404498 said:


> My advice buy used plow trucks. DON'T BUY used plow trucks.
> 
> Most them will had issues and they don't want throw $$ to fix so they hide and sell to sucker on Craigslist.
> 
> If I want cheap truck with plow. I would buy used truck that never saw PLOW and had less rust then buy plow with mount for truck. It cost like $1K extra to do these than buy used plow truck that had rot and issues.


I wouldnt say DONT BUY them, I think a better response would of been do your homework when buying a plow truck...like you would any other item..

*Not all plow trucks have been beat to death! *i only say that because Last spring i sold a GMC Sierra with boss plow. It was in LIKE NEW condition, truck was 3 and had only been plowed with on strictly driveways for 2 seasons and people refused to come see it because of it. Never had a problem with it! low miles and all! We finally sold it... guess it was just a matter of time! Had to find the right buyer!

All you gotta do is Do your homework! Look it over real well, check the carfax, Ask questions ETC!


----------



## PowersTree

Plow man Foster;1404697 said:


> I wouldnt say DONT BUY them, I think a better response would of been do your homework when buying a plow truck...like you would any other item..
> 
> *Not all plow trucks have been beat to death! *i only say that because Last spring i sold a GMC Sierra with boss plow. It was in LIKE NEW condition, truck was 3 and had only been plowed with on strictly driveways for 2 seasons and people refused to come see it because of it. Never had a problem with it! low miles and all! We finally sold it... guess it was just a matter of time! Had to find the right buyer!
> 
> All you gotta do is Do your homework! Look it over real well, check the carfax, Ask questions ETC!


I will never buy one that already had a plow. I know what to look for to know if one has been in it before too. What I'm watching for is plows.

Speaking of, I want an XLS. What do you guys think used XLS should go for??? Not many used ones out there to compare prices. Would they be comparable to used V-plows?


----------



## Matson Snow

PowersTree;1404720 said:


> I will never buy one that already had a plow. I know what to look for to know if one has been in it before too. What I'm watching for is plows.
> 
> Speaking of, I want an XLS. What do you guys think used XLS should go for??? Not many used ones out there to compare prices. Would they be comparable to used V-plows?


Depends on the Shape......Wing Edges are $180...Main Edge is around $170...If the Plow and Edges are in Good Shape i would say around $3500-$4000.....The Plow New installed from Local dealers is $6500-$7000.....If you are Looking for New..Check out Joint Clutch in Romulus....Great People to deal with.....:salute:


----------



## PowersTree

Matson Snow;1404736 said:


> Depends on the Shape......Wing Edges are $180...Main Edge is around $170...If the Plow and Edges are in Good Shape i would say around $3500-$4000.....The Plow New installed from Local dealers is $6500-$7000.....If you are Looking for New..Check out Joint Clutch in Romulus....Great People to deal with.....:salute:


Kind of what I was thinking. I'm in no rush to buy one, as I wouldn't hang it from the truck I have now as its to tired. I'm kind of hoping to just catch the right deal.

That's kind of the ballpark I figured they'd be. How long has the xls been out now?? 2, 3 years?


----------



## Superior L & L

Then wait till April-July and buy one on Craig's list. A guy I know buys back blades all day long in the summer for $500


----------



## brookline

Matson Snow;1404736 said:


> Depends on the Shape......Wing Edges are $180...Main Edge is around $170...If the Plow and Edges are in Good Shape i would say around $3500-$4000.....The Plow New installed from Local dealers is $6500-$7000.....If you are Looking for New..Check out Joint Clutch in Romulus....Great People to deal with.....:salute:


How does your truck hold the weight of that plow? Is it heavier or lighter than a V?


----------



## Plow man Foster

The storm for the week of the 14-18 is looking More And MORE Promising FINALLY! payuppayuppayup


----------



## Matson Snow

brookline;1404796 said:


> How does your truck hold the weight of that plow? Is it heavier or lighter than a V?


Plow weighs in at around a 1000#....Holds it Great...I have about 700# of Ballast in the rear...:salute:


----------



## TheXpress2002

Plow man Foster;1404803 said:


> The storm for the week of the 14-18 is looking More And MORE Promising FINALLY! payuppayuppayup


You mean plural of storm......Thumbs Up


----------



## eatonpaving

Plow man Foster;1404803 said:


> The storm for the week of the 14-18 is looking More And MORE Promising FINALLY! payuppayuppayup


how do you know this...its 10 / 12 days out


----------



## eatonpaving

*farmers almanac says...*

could be wrong....................

JANUARY 2012: temperature 28° (4° above avg.); precipitation 1.5" (1" below avg.); Jan 1-4: Snow showers, seasonable; Jan 5-7: Sunny, mild; Jan 8-12: Snow showers, cold; Jan 13-17: Sunny, quite mild; Jan 18-23: Snowstorm, then lake snows, cold; Jan 24-31: Snowstorm, then lake snows, very cold


----------



## TheXpress2002

eatonpaving;1404832 said:


> could be wrong....................
> 
> JANUARY 2012: temperature 28° (4° above avg.); precipitation 1.5" (1" below avg.); Jan 1-4: Snow showers, seasonable; Jan 5-7: Sunny, mild; Jan 8-12: Snow showers, cold; Jan 13-17: Sunny, quite mild; Jan 18-23: Snowstorm, then lake snows, cold; Jan 24-31: Snowstorm, then lake snows, very cold


Currently its just a timing issue. +/- 1-2 days. Currently it shows next Thursday as the straw that will finally break the camels back.

Going back through analog data, look at January 08. Throw out the New Years storm that month and it is almost spot on. Also take the rain systems at the beginning of December, the cycle should start around mid month. Should set up an interesting 8 weeks


----------



## 2FAST4U

TheXpress2002;1404818 said:


> You mean plural of storm......Thumbs Up


Thumbs up =)


----------



## Plow man Foster

eatonpaving;1404819 said:


> how do you know this...its 10 / 12 days out





TheXpress2002;1404841 said:


> Currently its just a timing issue. +/- 1-2 days. Currently it shows next Thursday as the straw that will finally break the camels back.


Good point eaton and express. It is a little ways out but From what i have been looking at and hearing its gonna be AROUND that time. Yes i do mean possible STORMS, (PLURAL!) 
depending on what time it comes. It is kinda far out to give out a full blown prognosis. But it looks to be Big if it does end up going the way it shows it will.

Not only that but im pretty sure we usually have/get snow around the weekend of the Auto Show.


----------



## terrapro

TheXpress2002;1404841 said:


> Currently its just a timing issue. +/- 1-2 days. Currently it shows next Thursday as the straw that will finally break the camels back.


Maybe it will squash the camel flat?


----------



## TheXpress2002

terrapro;1404855 said:


> Maybe it will squash the camel flat?


.....or burry it 6 feet under.....:laughing:


----------



## snowman6

terrapro;1404855 said:


> Maybe it will squash the camel flat?


:laughing: Sounds good to me. :redbounce


----------



## eatonpaving

Plow man Foster;1404850 said:


> Good point eaton and express. It is a little ways out but From what i have been looking at and hearing its gonna be AROUND that time. Yes i do mean possible STORMS, (PLURAL!)
> depending on what time it comes. It is kinda far out to give out a full blown prognosis. But it looks to be Big if it does end up going the way it shows it will.
> 
> Not only that but im pretty sure we usually have/get snow around the weekend of the Auto Show.


i asked how we know this....what told you guys that this is coming.


----------



## TheXpress2002

eatonpaving;1404879 said:


> i asked how we know this....what told you guys that this is coming.


Well...... (long post typing)


----------



## Luther

Matson Snow;1404527 said:


> :.......I will even go a Step Further...I think their is a Snow Plow Shovel in the Bed thats included......


Umm, excuse me..

I do believet that's a loaner...

Not sure you even know how to operate one of those.


----------



## Matson Snow

TCLA;1404881 said:


> Umm, excuse me..
> 
> I do believet that's a loaner...
> 
> Not sure you even know how to operate one of those.


Those that live in Glass Houses should NOT throw Stones.........:waving:


----------



## terrapro

TCLA;1404881 said:


> Umm, excuse me..
> 
> I do believet that's a loaner...
> 
> Not sure you even know how to operate one of those.


Ohhh snap! :laughing:


----------



## A&LSiteService

TCLA;1404881 said:


> Umm, excuse me..
> 
> I do believet that's a loaner...
> 
> Not sure you even know how to operate one of those.


I have been trying to talk Mike into giving me one of these so called "loner's" how might I go about this? Are they really as good as they claim? Happy new year, Mr. Anderson


----------



## terrapro

Matson Snow;1404890 said:


> Those that live in Glass Houses should NOT throw Stones.........:waving:


BUT...Don't bite the hand that feeds you.


----------



## TheXpress2002

eatonpaving;1404879 said:


> i asked how we know this....what told you guys that this is coming.


A huge ridge will push up through the western US into Canada forcing bitterly cold artic air to flow into the plains and great lakes region. This will lead to a buckle in the jet stream, and depending on the axis, will lead to an area from west of the Appalachians to the Mississippi under the gun. Moisture will be supplied from the gulf. As we all know this is a favorable track for significant snowfall for SE Mich.


----------



## A&LSiteService

TheXpress2002;1404897 said:


> A huge ridge will push up through the western US into Canada forcing bitterly cold artic air to flow into the plains and great lakes region. This will lead to a buckle in the jet stream, and depending on the axis, will lead to an area from west of the Appalachians to the Mississippi under the gun. Moisture will be supplied from the gulf. As we all know this is a favorable track for significant snowfall for SE Mich.


Thanks for the update Ryan. Nice to see you're back, I hope you had a good trip.


----------



## eatonpaving

TheXpress2002;1404897 said:


> A huge ridge will push up through the western US into Canada forcing bitterly cold artic air to flow into the plains and great lakes region. This will lead to a buckle in the jet stream, and depending on the axis, will lead to an area from west of the Appalachians to the Mississippi under the gun. Moisture will be supplied from the gulf. As we all know this is a favorable track for significant snowfall for SE Mich.


i know that you know this, and your good at it, but i want to know how you know this..what site, what book, or what weather map ...


----------



## Matson Snow

A&LSiteService;1404892 said:


> I have been trying to talk Mike into giving me one of these so called "loner's" how might I go about this? Are they really as good as they claim? Happy new year, Mr. Anderson


I think i saw one of your Skid-Steers hiding behind a Target Store...:waving:



terrapro;1404894 said:


> BUT...Don't bite the hand that feeds you.


I won't Bite it......I will chop it off.......:waving:


----------



## Lightningllc

I order 6- 2-4 inch storms and 15 more saltings please oh and a large coke please, throw in 15 cases of red bull too.


----------



## A&LSiteService

Matson Snow;1404907 said:


> I think i saw one of your Skid-Steers hiding behind a Target Store...:waving:
> 
> I believe you may be right... Did it still have a door on it? I haven't been down there in a few days to check on it.


----------



## USATrailers

Matson Snow;1404907 said:


> I think i saw one of your Skid-Steers hiding behind a Target Store...:waving:
> 
> I won't Bite it......I will chop it off.......:waving:


I happen to have all kinds of master keys so forget borrowing the shovel....:laughing:


----------



## A&LSiteService

USATrailers;1404925 said:


> I happen to have all kinds of master keys so forget borrowing the shovel....:laughing:


I have it insured and GPS tracking...


----------



## Lightningllc

A&LSiteService;1404915 said:


> Matson Snow;1404907 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think i saw one of your Skid-Steers hiding behind a Target Store...:waving:
> 
> I believe you may be right... Did it still have a door on it? I haven't been down there in a few days to check on it.
> 
> 
> 
> Don't get to comfortable leaving it in a parking lot open to anyone with no gate or fence, I know alot of guys that show up to plow snow and the machine was stolen, My good friend lost a tractor off a condo site, A wrecker flatbed showed up and loaded it the homeowners thought it was broke and watched it drive away to never be seen again. 4 months later he got half of the money he paid for a 3 year old machine.:realmad:
Click to expand...


----------



## TheXpress2002

eatonpaving;1404904 said:


> i know that you know this, and your good at it, but i want to know how you know this..what site, what book, or what weather map ...


....trade secrets.....

.....just kidding.

Longer range:
NOAA more specifically the NCEP site
Penn State Meto site.
Accuweather PRO

Medium range/Short range: (I add)
Earl Baker
Cobb Data

There are some blogs I follow, but those are opinions, not necessarly fact.


----------



## Plow man Foster

A&LSiteService;1404934 said:


> I have it insured and GPS tracking...


Uhhh oh!  lol jkjk i dont even know where its at!


----------



## BossPlow2010

USATrailers;1404925 said:


> I happen to have all kinds of master keys so forget borrowing the shovel....:laughing:


And now I will never buy another trailer from you again!

Also I'd like to thank Xpress in advanced :waving:


----------



## Matson Snow

Lightningllc;1404941 said:


> A&LSiteService;1404915 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't get to comfortable leaving it in a parking lot open to anyone with no gate or fence, I know alot of guys that show up to plow snow and the machine was stolen, My good friend lost a tractor off a condo site, A wrecker flatbed showed up and loaded it the homeowners thought it was broke and watched it drive away to never be seen again. 4 months later he got half of the money he paid for a 3 year old machine.:realmad:
> 
> 
> 
> He has a Pitbull chained to it..............
Click to expand...


----------



## Boomer123

AccuWeather says snow on 1-15 with 1.5 inches. Nothing before that.


----------



## Hillcrest2011

bln;1404084 said:


> Hey tsnap, welcome aboard. Post you # in the sow emergency contact list alo found in the netwrking page.


nice spelling


----------



## bln

My fat fingers don't always hit the right keys.


----------



## Lightningllc

Hillcrest2011;1405001 said:


> nice spelling


Lol. Didn't catch that. Brad u part hillbillie.


----------



## bln

I have migrated to south lyon, green oak


----------



## clc2007

i wish there was someone like thexpress2002 for central michigan! i have nothing to go by here other than the morons on tv!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lightningllc

bln;1405019 said:


> I have migrated to south lyon, green oak


Ya I live there too


----------



## TheXpress2002

Boomer123;1404997 said:


> AccuWeather says snow on 1-15 with 1.5 inches. Nothing before that.


The thing everyone has to realize is accuweather forecasts are based on the GFS model. It is computer generated usually without anyone fine tuning details until the short term.....and by short term I mean the day before


----------



## terrapro

Lightningllc;1405038 said:


> Ya I live there too


Ya you guys are like 1 mile away from eachother and don't know it.


----------



## Hillcrest2011

bln;1405008 said:


> My fat fingers don't always hit the right keys.


Same problem here. How are you doing bud.


----------



## bln

I have been good, we need to meet up soon, maybe you can get a pass to come out with the plo guys next wensday.


----------



## Hillcrest2011

bln;1405070 said:


> I have been good, we need to meet up soon, maybe you can get a pass to come out with the plo guys next wensday.


She is sick of seeing me just tell me when and were. It would be nice to get out. she wants salt runs more then me.


----------



## eatonpaving

bln;1405070 said:


> I have been good, we need to meet up soon, maybe you can get a pass to come out with the plo guys next wensday.


bln ...did you get the pm.....


----------



## bln

No,I have a problem sending and receiving. P.m.s on my phone.


----------



## terrapro

Tree job tomorrow, need to be on my toe's...later guys!


----------



## A&LSiteService

Lightningllc;1404941 said:


> A&LSiteService;1404915 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't get to comfortable leaving it in a parking lot open to anyone with no gate or fence, I know alot of guys that show up to plow snow and the machine was stolen, My good friend lost a tractor off a condo site, A wrecker flatbed showed up and loaded it the homeowners thought it was broke and watched it drive away to never be seen again. 4 months later he got half of the money he paid for a 3 year old machine.:realmad:
> 
> 
> 
> Justin, I assure you I hate leaving my machine on sites but as you know it is part of the business. I just make sure I make it as secure as possible and hope for the best. Also I check it on a regular basis. I lost a door to a thief last year and when I got to cat was informed that I was one of about 20 or so that were in the same boat... I HATE THEIVES:realmad: I hope we all have a good season with no losses.
Click to expand...


----------



## Lightningllc

terrapro;1405051 said:


> Ya you guys are like 1 mile away from eachother and don't know it.


Cole you keeping dibs on us, Yes I know when brad lives and I bet he knows where I live!!

I looked at a plow in his driveway that was forsale from a person I went to elementary school with.

Well I guess it depends on the address I have had 3 of them by him lol!! and my shop is only 3 miles away.


----------



## Lightningllc

A&LSiteService;1405121 said:


> Lightningllc;1404941 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Justin, I assure you I hate leaving my machine on sites but as you know it is part of the business. I just make sure I make it as secure as possible and hope for the best. Also I check it on a regular basis. I lost a door to a thief last year and when I got to cat was informed that I was one of about 20 or so that were in the same boat... I HATE THEIVES:realmad: I hope we all have a good season with no losses.
> 
> 
> 
> Too late already had a loss off a tractor cab.
Click to expand...


----------



## A&LSiteService

Lightningllc;1405131 said:


> A&LSiteService;1405121 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Too late already had a loss off a tractor cab.
> 
> 
> 
> That sucks, I'm sorry to hear that.
Click to expand...


----------



## bln

Yes cole, justin stalks me. He knew where I used to live, where I live now, who my fert. guy is, he went to school with people I know, he shows up to my house when I'm not around, o' god u are a stalker. Put the butcher knife and ski mask away.


----------



## HGT INC.

*Chrome Wheels*

I want to buy a set of stock chrome wheels for a Chevy K2500HD so I dress it up a little. So far no luck, however I saw some of those chrome plated hub cap skins that look pretty good on e-bay. Has anyone bought these or knowledge of how they hold up, thanks everyone.


----------



## Lightningllc

bln;1405141 said:


> Yes cole, justin stalks me. He knew where I used to live, where I live now, who my fert. guy is, he went to school with people I know, he shows up to my house when I'm not around, o' god u are a stalker. Put the butcher knife and ski mask away.


Paul told me to go to your house, I cant help it that me and Jeff were bidding your parents sub. No stalking here. And I shared a shop with Jeff for 7 years. I waved at you tonight on Pontiac trail you were stalking me.


----------



## bln

I have been mowing that sub for 5 years. Did they award it to you for next season. Besides you only waived becaused I busted you. J/K


----------



## Lightningllc

bln;1405158 said:


> I have been mowing that sub for 5 years. Did they award it to you for next season


I think this was 2005 or 2006. You just started out.


----------



## PowersTree

procut;1404488 said:


> Same here. I checked CL for Detroit, Lansing, GR and few other Michigan cities and didn't see much for sale along the lines of plows / trucks, ect. There were some, but no real good deals that I could see. A lot of them were trucks I'd been seeing on there for weeks or even months.


Cause the awesome deals go fast. I use craigsnotification for android. I search 14 different cl sites all from an app. I have my searches refined down to only trucks I would be interested in by playing with different key words.


----------



## PowersTree

Superior L & L;1404771 said:


> Then wait till April-July and buy one on Craig's list. A guy I know buys back blades all day long in the summer for $500


That's the plan. But the lack of work leaves lots of time on Craigslist searching.


----------



## PowersTree

terrapro;1405113 said:


> Tree job tomorrow, need to be on my toe's...later guys!


Be safe out there. Ill be in the air tmw too.


----------



## newhere

HGT INC.;1405145 said:


> I want to buy a set of stock chrome wheels for a Chevy K2500HD so I dress it up a little. So far no luck, however I saw some of those chrome plated hub cap skins that look pretty good on e-bay. Has anyone bought these or knowledge of how they hold up, thanks everyone.


the wheel covers look like crap, they all do.

I have a set of nice aftermarket chrome rims that will fit, nothing wrong with them i went to black steel rims on my truck. text me at 810-577-2621 if you want a picture of them.


----------



## IC-Smoke

you can always go with a set of Hummer rims or have yours powdercoated.


----------



## alternative

Lightningllc;1404914 said:


> I order 6- 2-4 inch storms and 15 more saltings please oh and a large coke please, throw in 15 cases of red bull too.


And a fifth of Grey Goose...
Dude, youre an electrician and didnt junction that plug under your tv to hide the cables?? looks alot cleaner (even for a shop) i cant stand wires exposed..



TheXpress2002;1405042 said:


> The thing everyone has to realize is accuweather forecasts are based on the GFS model. It is computer generated usually without anyone fine tuning details until the short term.....and by short term I mean the day before


Agree, 
Accuweather sucks--homeowner's weather...Use Noaa for better forecasts



HGT INC.;1405145 said:


> I want to buy a set of stock chrome wheels for a Chevy K2500HD so I dress it up a little. So far no luck, however I saw some of those chrome plated hub cap skins that look pretty good on e-bay. Has anyone bought these or knowledge of how they hold up, thanks everyone.


I have had those = I believe they are called :beauty rims: that go on the outer edge of the rim as well as a cap for lug area. Not bad looking.



newhere;1405248 said:


> the wheel covers look like crap, they all do.
> 
> I have a set of nice aftermarket chrome rims that will fit, nothing wrong with them i went to black steel rims on my truck. text me at 810-577-2621 if you want a picture of them.


Send me a pic..


----------



## Lightningllc

I just hooked it up. I don't practice electrical anymore Im a landscaper. Lol


----------



## alternative

Come on justin....were talking a 5 minute job..it;ll look alot more professional. I just did two of them at my new house yesterday, plus used a hdmi kit w/switchplates for all the wires fished thru the wall


----------



## Lightningllc

I can't go in the wall. And I have to run conduit sean. Can you come help me


----------



## alternative

sure i;ll help--im not licensed, but my dad is...i learned alot from him...lol
Just use cable wrap then (cord hiders) (hide all cables on the wall)
Only my personal opinion- i hate seeing people with plasmas and cords draping down the walls..wtf!


----------



## dfd9

TheXpress2002;1405042 said:


> The thing everyone has to realize is accuweather forecasts are based on the GFS model. It is computer generated usually without anyone fine tuning details until the short term.....and by short term I mean the day before


Hence, why they should be called "InAccuweather".

I would hope real pros don't actually pay much attention and make plans according it InAccuweather.


----------



## Matson Snow

Going to be 50 degrees Today.........Looks like a Good day to take down the rest of the Christmas Lights....Then, sit on the Deck and Drink a Bunch of Beer.....


----------



## firelwn82

I'm so sick of this weather. I'm looking for pt work just cause I'm stir crazy and pulling out my hairs sitting at home. This is ridiculous.


----------



## caitlyncllc

Holy smokes - am I getting fat. I need something to do!!! And before the wife gets too annoyed with me!
If anybody needs a hand with anything let me know. I'm a decent mechanic, can run any machine, and a builder by trade(so I can build stuff..., but work is slow). I am a state licensed builder and have my own liability insurance so you can pay me as a sub. 
Just throwing it out there. 586-291-1236 is my cell
Mark


----------



## Luther

terrapro;1404894 said:


> BUT...Don't bite the hand that feeds you.





Matson Snow;1404907 said:


> I won't Bite it......I will chop it off.......:waving:





Matson Snow;1405404 said:


> Going to be 50 degrees Today.........Looks like a Good day to take down the rest of the Christmas Lights....Then, sit on the Deck and Drink a Bunch of Beer.....


Sound like a great plan....since I seem to missing the hand I need to pass out checks today. :waving:


----------



## dfd9

TCLA;1405414 said:


> Sound like a great plan....since I seem to missing the hand I need to pass out checks today. :waving:


:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## Green Glacier

Doe's anyone know where to find 1.5-2 yard loader or a 248 perkins engine
I lost engine in my loader


----------



## Greenstar lawn

I am not minding this downtime right now. Gives me time to move into my new place and spend lots of money that I am not making lol. Plus I just found out I could be passing a kidney stone for the first time and it has not been fun.


----------



## Allor Outdoor

Speaking of networking, and helping each other out.....does anyone have a computer monitor (or 2) that they are not using???

About a year ago I threw 3 or 4 of them out because they were just collecting dust (and now of course I need them)....so before I go but 2 new ones I figured I would ask here if anyone has any.


----------



## PowersTree

I have one you could get Brian. 

Call me and we can set up getting it to you.


----------



## grassmaster06

I think I'm going to pull out the harley and go for a cruze


----------



## Tscape

Allor Outdoor;1405447 said:


> Speaking of networking, and helping each other out.....does anyone have a computer monitor (or 2) that they are not using???
> 
> About a year ago I threw 3 or 4 of them out because they were just collecting dust (and now of course I need them)....so before I go but 2 new ones I figured I would ask here if anyone has any.


Give me a call 734-320-4700. I have one for you.



Green Glacier;1405434 said:


> Doe's anyone know where to find 1.5-2 yard loader or a 248 perkins engine
> I lost engine in my loader


Try Aeschilman on US23 and 6 Mile Rd.


----------



## IceJockey

grassmaster06;1405466 said:


> I think I'm going to pull out the harley and go for a cruze


X2... getting mine out and cleaning it up this morning, than riding all afternoon. Gonna be a beautiful day for a ride


----------



## newhere

in my spare time i poured a 8' x 4' concrete counter top that weights almost 800lbs. I was smart enough to pour it on the second floor so we dont have to carry it up the stairs but now getting in in the door and on the frame is going to be a episode.


----------



## Superior L & L

newhere;1405592 said:


> in my spare time i poured a 8' x 4' concrete counter top that weights almost 800lbs. I was smart enough to pour it on the second floor so we dont have to carry it up the stairs but now getting in in the door and on the frame is going to be a episode.


For what ?? Sounds interesting. pics ?


----------



## Matson Snow

TCLA;1405414 said:


> Sound like a great plan....since I seem to missing the hand I need to pass out checks today. :waving:


Thats OK.....I have NOT been paid by some of the Biggest in this Area.....Just add you to the list....:waving:

I wonder if Metro is Looking for any Subs...........:laughing:


----------



## redskinsfan34

Boy this weather makes me grateful that I have a full time job and only do this on the side! I usually can't this time of year but it's so mild out that I might just break out a nice cigar and sit in the back yard with the pup.


----------



## Lightningllc

I was thinking of heading up north to gaylord/ waters area this weekend to go snowmobiling. Ya scratch that idea the trails are dirt. the up is the only snow around.


----------



## smoore45

Lightningllc;1405625 said:


> I was thinking of heading up north to gaylord/ waters area this weekend to go snowmobiling. Ya scratch that idea the trails are dirt. the up is the only snow around.


Man that sucks. I'm planning on heading to the U.P. next weekend if it doesn't storm here, so hopefully things hold up.


----------



## Lightningllc

He's getting my voteThumbs UpThumbs Up


----------



## Superior L & L

Lightningllc;1405625 said:


> I was thinking of heading up north to gaylord/ waters area this weekend to go snowmobiling. Ya scratch that idea the trails are dirt. the up is the only snow around.


Just talked to a buddy of mine, they had 8-12" by Gaylord just a day or do ago and today it's 45 and everything is melting fast so they are on there way home


----------



## Eyesell

Heck, I uncovered the Chevelle and took it out for a ride today, need to get it ready for Autorama anyway...

Thinking about waxing the truck one last time as well


----------



## Lightningllc

Nothing like bidding on 23 properties i just met with a property manager and he handed me the bid sheets. Geez January 6 and I will be all over Ann arbor today bidding lawn & landscape. At least it feels like spring.


----------



## snowfighter83

http://joshsteinland

UP. snow in houghton way up.


----------



## bln

Good luck justin, wish you the best.


----------



## lawns4life

Since its so nice out today, I decided to wash both my F150 and Blazer. ussmileyflag

Only bad part of this weather is no making money payup


----------



## Superior L & L

Trucks just waiting


----------



## branhamt

Green Glacier;1404547 said:


> Thank 's for all the input guy's waiting on a few of them to call :salute:


 There is a 2000 F250 7.3 with fisher plow for sale in dearborn, wyoming n eagle.$7995.


----------



## PowersTree

branhamt;1405791 said:


> There is a 2000 F250 7.3 with fisher plow for sale in dearborn, wyoming n eagle.$7995.


There are a few nice ones today. I'm going to look at a Fisher 9.6v in the morning.


----------



## Atlas Outdoor

Superior L & L;1403099 said:


> On a more snow related topic, i couldnt help but take a pic of this "quality" salt application


That's not one of mine is it?


----------



## TheXpress2002

Keep next Thursday open guys


----------



## procut

Had someone call wanting a fall clean-up today. lol.


----------



## HGT INC.

*text*



newhere;1405248 said:


> the wheel covers look like crap, they all do.
> 
> I have a set of nice aftermarket chrome rims that will fit, nothing wrong with them i went to black steel rims on my truck. text me at 810-577-2621 if you want a picture of them.


I sent you a text requesting pics and cost, let me know, thanks Jerry.


----------



## snowfighter83

TheXpress2002;1405914 said:


> Keep next Thursday open guys


payup :bluebounc


----------



## Tscape

TheXpress2002;1405914 said:


> Keep next Thursday open guys


That puts you at odds with Chuck Gay-dicker who says it will be a wintry mix...


----------



## newhere

HGT INC.;1405943 said:


> I sent you a text requesting pics and cost, let me know, thanks Jerry.


i will try to get back to the shop tonight to get you pics, if not tomorrow for sure.


----------



## brookline

TheXpress2002;1405914 said:


> Keep next Thursday open guys


Sounds good to me! Vacation over, let's get back to work!


----------



## Milwaukee

Plowsite meeting Tuesdays starting January 10 at 7 pm at the post bar in Novi.

Address 

42875 Grand River Avenue # 104, Novi, MI 48375-1782


One guy I called from Waterford is going there so we was hoping if everybody able attend. Had other guy from Silverwood go too. Silverwood is very small town in Thumb. 

Hope we get real snow on ThursdayThumbs Up


----------



## procut

I know this is a long shot, but if anyone has a set of the actuall Western plow wings they want to sell let me know. Almost $700 at the dealer, and like $551 from ESI, but with like $220 something in shipping. 

Probably gonna end up biting the bullet at the dealer, but figured I should make an effort to scrouge up a used set first.


----------



## alternative

Still painting...my new house

http://www.mihomesrealestate.com/property_information.asp?mls=31044916


----------



## Matson Snow

Tscape;1405971 said:


> That puts you at odds with Chuck Gay-dicker who says it will be a wintry mix...


Our weather Guy......Harden Thicke says a wintery mix also.......:salute:


----------



## alpha01

can I still buy top soil? Just had a customer ask for some topsoil/grading...


----------



## Lightningllc

alpha01;1406025 said:


> can I still buy top soil? Just had a customer ask for some topsoil/grading...


Not this time of year unless you find some in inside storage.


----------



## alternative

alpha01;1406025 said:


> can I still buy top soil? Just had a customer ask for some topsoil/grading...


Soulliere has topsoil..


----------



## Lightningllc

alternative;1406012 said:


> Still painting...my new house
> 
> http://www.mihomesrealestate.com/property_information.asp?mls=31044916


Sean nice house. No pics on Facebook????


----------



## newhere

seriously thats your house?


----------



## magnatrac

alternative;1406012 said:


> Still painting...my new house
> 
> http://www.mihomesrealestate.com/property_information.asp?mls=31044916


Is that manchester estates ? or something like than ?


----------



## Superior L & L

Baller !!!


----------



## Lightningllc

He must be selling the other green grass.


----------



## TGS Inc.

Up at Crystal Mountain skiing with my 6 and 7 year old kids...There is a good amount of snow here but the warm temps are doing alot of damage! Snow is very sparse in the other areas. It's nice to see some snow though!!

Hoping for the Thursday storm!


----------



## Matson Snow

Get rid of that Brick Paver Crap and get some stamped Concrete....Very Nice House...Thumbs Up


----------



## procut

If thats really alternative's house than maybe there is some hope for this industry.


----------



## 24v6spd

alternative;1406012 said:


> Still painting...my new house
> 
> http://www.mihomesrealestate.com/property_information.asp?mls=31044916


You must be neighbor of Eminem.


----------



## TheXpress2002

Tscape;1405971 said:


> That puts you at odds with Chuck Gay-dicker who says it will be a wintry mix...


It's very very close


----------



## magnatrac

If it is the sub I am thinking of with the eminem comment thats it. I did the wood floors in a few of those house when they were buit, rebuilt after burning to the ground and just refinished due to age. Neighborhood's going down hill if they are letting plowsite members move in , kidding kidding kidding !!!

On a side note all of this warm weather is letting me get some dirt work done with my skid. I put in a nice sledding hill for a neighbor ( hope it snows now ) , did a final grade around a paver drive job we finished this fall. I thought it was going to have to wait until spring. Then today I did a little driveway repair job that I should have just stayed home and not done. I blew a side wall out of a tire so my little job is a wash after I buy a new tire. Oh well that's what I get for doing a favor and messing with a small job.

Here's a few pic's from the paver job. I'm kind of proud of it because it's the biggest paver job we've tackled to date. The bricks are reclaimed from greenfield village. They were sitting on rotten pallets in a field in milford for years. There are 5 different makes of brick all worn from who knows how many years of visitors. All in all it turned out great and really matches the customers house perfectly. The house was built in the 90's but looks turn of the century with tons of trim details.





































You can see in the last pic we used paver treds for the approach from the gravel portion of the drive to help it hold together. One side of one of the treds sunk a tiny bit when the lazy propane truck driver showed up and drove on the drive before it was done. No one was there and they drove right up it and also drove the rear tires off the edge at the curve and swung the front tire off the opposite side. Amazingly the only thing that got messed up was our concrete restraint cracked and the tred sunk a bit. I would have killed that guy if I pulled up while they were there ! Ok I got all my dirt work done so winter can come back now !!!

, shaun


----------



## PowersTree

TheXpress2002;1405914 said:


> Keep next Thursday open guys


I appreciate the info!!!

Any forums you recommend to learn how to read the maps?? I've got lots of time lately, and I guess I can do something to challenge myself.


----------



## PowersTree

alpha01;1406025 said:


> can I still buy top soil? Just had a customer ask for some topsoil/grading...


I got 4 yards from Country Oaks in Clarkston yesterday.

While there were some frozen chunks, it wasn't too bad. We used it to rough in a backfill grade.


----------



## newhere

magna, what kind of paver are those?


----------



## Lightningllc

Driveway looks good. Nice work.


----------



## grassmaster06

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?goto=newpost&t=132610 I'm trying to sell this machine if anyone is interested let me know ,I just Got a newer machine with tracks so this one must go make a reasonable offer and take it away


----------



## magnatrac

newhere;1406183 said:


> magna, what kind of paver are those?


Honestly off the top of my head I can't remember all the makes, there were 5 different brands all with very similar dimensions. They were supposidly clay base but some sure were a pain to cut. Some were clearly glazed so must have been clay. We screeded 2ns sand instead of slag just to be safe with the possible clay. They were 4"x9"x 3-1/2" thick. Each one weighed 9-11 lbs. My thumb nail is still black and I never smashed it l.o.l. Just handling so many at that weight was killer. The story behind the bricks was that when greenfield village was redone 2002 or 03 I think, they tore them all out and dumped them in this guys yard in milford. He spent years pallatizing them. The pallets were shot along with the original wrap. The customer found these online from a broker out in wyoming. This was the last of this style he had. I guess there is still 100,000 other bricks available. The guys that trucked them to us said those pallets had stuff growing out of them. Those pavers are half as thick and look just like reclaimed brick you would see on a house. Our customer was going to get a bunch when he heard the guy sitting on them was talking about just digging hole a pushing them in. The price he wanted was close to what you can get a holland paver from unilock for so he passed. For all the extra work with the pallets falling apart while trucking them it's just not worth it.

, shaun


----------



## Boomer123

Nice day today took my Christmas lights down. Figured I would not get a warmer day till spring.


----------



## P&M Landscaping

MikeLawnSnowLLC;1404420 said:


> We also use ADP they will be handling every aspect of our payroll..taxes...workers comp etc.


Mike do you have a tan 2500 with a snowed vbox? Passed you going down 94 yesterday.


----------



## RMGLawn

P&M Landscaping;1406472 said:


> Mike do you have a tan 2500 with a snowed vbox? Passed you going down 94 yesterday.


I'm sure it wasn't snowed...it was 54 degrees yesterday...lol


----------



## MikeLawnSnowLLC

P&M Landscaping;1406472 said:


> Mike do you have a tan 2500 with a snowed vbox? Passed you going down 94 yesterday.


Yes sir that was me, depending on which way I was going I was either coming or going to greektown. I try to get down their every couple weeks with a few of my buddies and play poker. Gotta try and make some money somehow!! lol did really good yesterday sucks though soon as I got home just paid some bills and it was gone!


----------



## Lightningllc

I'm out in grosse pointe and see landscapers taking down Christmas lights everywhere. Wow never realized how many nice houses there are out here.


----------



## magnatrac

I was down there on a floor job last month when alot of guys were putting the lights up. There are lots of real nice homes down there. I have worked in alot of those nice shacks on lake shore. They would tear one huge one down and build several on the same property. The shores and farms are the nicest imo.

, shaun


----------



## P&M Landscaping

Big money there, I'm here now Justin where are you at?


----------



## PowersTree

Now I see why you don't work for your neighbors. 

I have two customers who are neighbors. They hate each other, and I learn this after the fact. 

So today, as I'm helping one neighbor change her flat tire, the other neighbor comes over and has a spaz fit. Almost starts a fight in front of my house. 

Needless to say, the drama queen client got a refund, and was told to seek services elsewhere.


----------



## PowersTree

Lightningllc;1406580 said:


> I'm out in grosse pointe and see landscapers taking down Christmas lights everywhere. Wow never realized how many nice houses there are out here.


I went down there to bid a tree for a friend from school. Took my gf with me. We ended up spending the afternoon looking around the area. The historical homes are something else.


----------



## mike thunder

Check out my thread in the commercial snow section titled "clean hands profit from snow/ice management". I'd like to have the "locals" opinion's.


----------



## bln

Hey mike, I checked out that thread and I stand behind what the others have said. Unless you can get a lot more money out of them then I wouldn't do it


----------



## Lightningllc

I'm sitting in ER with my son and looking at the weather it looks like all the snow has been cancelled. Looked at accuweather and weather.com both are saying no snow. Ryan please input. Not saying I know weather.


----------



## mike thunder

bln;1406938 said:


> Hey mike, I checked out that thread and I stand behind what the others have said. Unless you can get a lot more money out of them then I wouldn't do it


Thanks for looking.


----------



## Luther

I hope whatever it is, it isn't to serious Justin.


----------



## procut

Lightningllc;1406939 said:


> I'm sitting in ER with my son and looking at the weather it looks like all the snow has been cancelled. Looked at accuweather and weather.com both are saying no snow. Ryan please input. Not saying I know weather.


I noticed that, too. Intellicast is still saying "Snow Showers" for Friday, and the local weather guesser is saying "scatered snow". Last night at 11 he said "much snowier" by the end of next week.


----------



## eatonpaving

bln;1406938 said:


> Hey mike, I checked out that thread and I stand behind what the others have said. Unless you can get a lot more money out of them then I wouldn't do it


brad...give me a call tomorrow...


----------



## Lightningllc

He has croupe and can't catch his breath, been here since 5 and he's finally sleeping. But the giving him one more treatment and we have to wait 2 hours to see what happens. I just love hospitals. Lol.


----------



## Glockshot73!

I'm also sittin in the hospital tonight with my girlfriend justin, poor lions don't have us to root for them.


----------



## Glockshot73!

Lightningllc;1406939 said:


> I'm sitting in ER with my son and looking at the weather it looks like all the snow has been cancelled. Looked at accuweather and weather.com both are saying no snow. Ryan please input. Not saying I know weather.


I hope all is well


----------



## bln

Will do randy


----------



## Moonlighter

Lightningllc;1406939 said:


> I'm sitting in ER with my son and looking at the weather it looks like all the snow has been cancelled. Looked at accuweather and weather.com both are saying no snow. Ryan please input. Not saying I know weather.





Dodgetruckman731;1406999 said:


> I'm also sittin in the hospital tonight with my girlfriend justin, poor lions don't have us to root for them.


Hope everything's okay guys, never fun when you have loved ones sick.


----------



## alternative

MikeLawnSnowLLC;1406482 said:


> Yes sir that was me, depending on which way I was going I was either coming or going to greektown. I try to get down their every couple weeks with a few of my buddies and play poker. Gotta try and make some money somehow!! lol did really good yesterday sucks though soon as I got home just paid some bills and it was gone!


why would you drive the salt truck to gtown?


----------



## TheXpress2002

alternative;1407125 said:


> why would you drive the salt truck to gtown?


What's wrong with that.....lol


----------



## Lightningllc

It's kinda snowing sleeting in Ann arbor. And kinda raining. Well my son has pneumonia


----------



## redskinsfan34

Hope everything turns out ok Lightning.


----------



## magnatrac

Lightningllc;1407197 said:


> It's kinda snowing sleeting in Ann arbor. And kinda raining. Well my son has pneumonia


 I hope he gets better soon I know what it's like dealing with that. My son has spent a week in the hopital the last two years. One week in april of 2010 and the again in apil 2011. We have a are fingers crossed that are finally past all of that. Daily breathing treatments and regual vivits to a pulmonologist have kept him in great shape. I hate seeing kids in the hospital , it's no fun !

, shaun


----------



## MikeLawnSnowLLC

alternative;1407125 said:


> why would you drive the salt truck to gtown?


Trying to keep the miles down on my personal truck. It's a 09 with 60 k my salt truck is a 05 with 80 k


----------



## Superior L & L

Hopefully your salt truck is not something like a f-750


----------



## P&M Landscaping

Mike I keep seeing the gold truck everywhere


----------



## TheXpress2002

Still following the Thursday time frame closely. Latest indications show a slower moving northern stream that allows colder air to filter in before the system phases with the southern moisture, meaning the system starts as a brief mix changing to all snow. There is still uncertainty but medium range models are confirming what the longer range stated.


----------



## TheXpress2002

I have made numerous comments to recurring weather patterns. I have stated during winter months we go through a cycle of 50-58 days. Lets use 58 days here. Take the last pattern change November 14, 2011 and move ahead 58 days puts us at this upcoming Thursday. Below you can see that we went into an above average precip period. Before that change again you can see it was relatively quiet, hence also the current time period. (sorry cant get the columns to line up)

Again this is not a fool proof system, but gives a general idea of what is in store, with potential systems and the current below average temps that will occur after Thursday.


----------



## Lightningllc

Winters over.


----------



## TheXpress2002

Lightningllc;1407663 said:


> Winters over.


Are you sure.....

http://mag.ncep.noaa.gov/NCOMAGWEB/...AMER&currKey=model&returnToModel=&imageSize=M


----------



## irlandscaper

Ill eat crow if Im wrong, but I think winter will hit us hard and fast and be gone by march.


----------



## TheXpress2002

irlandscaper;1407667 said:


> Ill eat crow if Im wrong, but I think winter will hit us hard and fast and be gone by march.


Jan 08 and Feb 08 are forthcoming


----------



## Lightningllc

TheXpress2002;1407670 said:


> Jan 08 and Feb 08 are forthcoming


It's over. Pack it up get ready to landscape. Seen a guy bagging his lawn today.


----------



## RMGLawn

TheXpress2002;1407670 said:


> Jan 08 and Feb 08 are forthcoming


Wait, that wasn't a horrible winter? So winter is over?


----------



## TheXpress2002

RMGLawn;1407691 said:


> Wait, that wasn't a horrible winter? So winter is over?


I never said winter is over. Justin did....lol


----------



## MikeLawnSnowLLC

P&M Landscaping;1407576 said:


> Mike I keep seeing the gold truck everywhere


lol now where?


----------



## RMGLawn

TheXpress2002;1407696 said:


> I never said winter is over. Justin did....lol


Lol I saw...just curious on your thoughts for the long range.

Thanks Ryan


----------



## P&M Landscaping

MikeLawnSnowLLC;1407700 said:


> lol now where?


Parked at dooleys on gratiot, girlfriend dragged my ass out shopping


----------



## Glockshot73!

Moonlighter;1407121 said:


> Hope everything's okay guys, never fun when you have loved ones sick.


Thanks, all is well. She fell down stairs at work and knocked her noggin, but she is doing good and the ct showed no fractures.

Chris


----------



## Plow man Foster

OH nooooo!!!!!! Bordom at its fullest!


----------



## TheXpress2002

Plow man Foster;1407723 said:


> OH nooooo!!!!!! Bordom at its fullest!


Just out of curiosity what leads you to believe this? Or what are your thoughts going forward?


----------



## Plow man Foster

TheXpress2002;1407733 said:


> Just out of curiosity what leads you to believe this? Or what are your thoughts going forward?


C'monnnn winters not over!!!!! Nor is the world going to end! Intended as a joke.....


----------



## TheXpress2002

Plow man Foster;1407736 said:


> C'monnnn winters not over!!!!! Nor is the world going to end! Intended as a joke.....


I realize that. I was trying to have an adult conversation on your thoughts.


----------



## Plow man Foster

TheXpress2002;1407749 said:


> I realize that. I was trying to have an adult conversation on your thoughts.


Okay Okay, I see you!
Well im still waiting to see what this storms going to do. Kinda caught me off guard, wasnt going to post on the weather for another day or so. That would give me one more day to BE SURE on the storm but from the looks of it we could potentially see some snow by the end of the week. But with ground temps being so warm especially after the rain on wendsday, it could melt before our eyes! But further snow totals are still to come... I rather wait before i say 3-6 or 1-3, or just a dusting.


----------



## TheXpress2002

Plow man Foster;1407755 said:


> Okay Okay, I see you!
> Well im still waiting to see what this storms going to do. Kinda caught me off guard, wasnt going to post on the weather for another day or so. That would give me one more day to BE SURE on the storm but from the looks of it we could potentially see some snow by the end of the week. But with ground temps being so warm especially after the rain on wendsday, it could melt before our eyes! But further snow totals are still to come... I rather wait before i say 3-6 or 1-3, or just a dusting.


I will not throw totals out there either, just that I dont want this huge pattern swing to catch people off guard. The 12z turned quite a few heads.

IMO ground temps are not an issue going forward. Anything that falls will stick.


----------



## Plow man Foster

TheXpress2002;1407774 said:


> I will not throw totals out there either, just that I dont want this huge pattern swing to catch people off guard. The 12z turned quite a few heads.


It sure did, but i think 48 hours is plenty enough time for me to prepare.Cant speak for anyone else. Everything has been ready since like November 10th (sitting on site, stock piles heaping, tanks filled, etc!) All we need is some snow.


----------



## TheXpress2002

Plow man Foster;1407794 said:


> It sure did, but i think 48 hours is plenty enough time for me to prepare.Cant speak for anyone else. Everything has been ready since like November 10th (sitting on site, stock piles heaping, tanks filled, etc!) All we need is some snow.


Yummy 18z...this one will keep me up a few nights.....


----------



## Lightningllc

Ryan what ratio on this one 10/1


----------



## TheXpress2002

Lightningllc;1407812 said:


> Ryan what ratio on this one 10/1


Data shows average 25 to 1


----------



## RMGLawn

TheXpress2002;1407823 said:


> Data shows average 25 to 1


Which is better? 25 to 1, or 10 to 1?

10 to 1 would be a heavier wetter snow, while 25 to 1 is a fluffier lighter snow?


----------



## TheXpress2002

RMGLawn;1407826 said:


> Which is better? 25 to 1, or 10 to 1?
> 
> 10 to 1 would be a heavier wetter snow, while 25 to 1 is a fluffier lighter snow?


Yes you are correct.


----------



## eatonpaving

TheXpress2002;1407827 said:


> Yes you are correct.


is this coming at us......


----------



## TheXpress2002

eatonpaving;1407842 said:


> is this coming at us......


Currently.....yes. I fully believe others will jump on board by tomorrow night. My girlfriend Hally just hinted at it.....


----------



## eatonpaving

TheXpress2002;1407845 said:


> Currently.....yes. I fully believe others will jump on board by tomorrow night. My girlfriend Hally just hinted at it.....


cool, lets hope so...i have three untested trucks and am dying to find out how the dodges do....


----------



## Plow man Foster

eatonpaving;1407852 said:


> cool, lets hope so...i have three untested trucks and am dying to find out how the dodges do....


Are they salt trucks?
I think the odds of us getting a Salting might be better than pushing... As usual..


----------



## eatonpaving

Plow man Foster;1407868 said:


> Are they salt trucks?
> I think the odds of us getting a Salting might be better than pushing... As usual..


one truck is a salt truck....


----------



## RMGLawn

eatonpaving;1407870 said:


> one truck is a salt truck....


Are ya planning On keeping the white 1500?


----------



## eatonpaving

RMGLawn;1407921 said:


> Are ya planning On keeping the white 1500?


i think so, i just finished the body work today....no more rust, did a tune up and have been driving it...going to put wings on the plow tuesday...and its got the 2500 springs in the back so i might add a salt dogg 1 yard spreader to it....


----------



## RMGLawn

eatonpaving;1407926 said:


> i think so, i just finished the body work today....no more rust, did a tune up and have been driving it...going to put wings on the plow tuesday...and its got the 2500 springs in the back so i might add a salt dogg 1 yard spreader to it....


That's awesome! It looked like a nice truck. Good luck with it!


----------



## eatonpaving

RMGLawn;1407929 said:


> That's awesome! It looked like a nice truck. Good luck with it!


yea it is, just takes a little work,,the v6 gets great gas mileage..


----------



## caitlyncllc

TheXpress2002;1407666 said:


> Are you sure.....
> 
> http://mag.ncep.noaa.gov/NCOMAGWEB/...AMER&currKey=model&returnToModel=&imageSize=M


I'm guessin that I am not reading this map correctly, but it looks to me like we are supposed to start getting precip coming down on thursday and continuing until we get snowmageddon on the 19th thru the 21st? The weather guessers don't have any of this on the long range forecast, so thats why I think I am not reading it correctly. 
Yes? No? Ryan? Foster?


----------



## Plow man Foster

caitlyncllc;1407978 said:


> I'm guessin that I am not reading this map correctly, but it looks to me like we are supposed to start getting precip coming down on thursday and continuing until we get snowmageddon on the 19th thru the 21st? The weather guessers don't have any of this on the long range forecast, so thats why I think I am not reading it correctly.
> Yes? No? Ryan? Foster?


Lets not get ahead of ourselves here! I like to take it one Storm at a Time! Right now im only worried...well not worried but focusing on the potential Event we might get towards the end of the week. Whether that be a simple salting or a push.The local Channels (Fox 2 and Ch.7 WXYZ) are only saying Rain Wednesday and Light snow Thurs. And Friday. 
Also AccuWeather is Calling for snow Both on the 19th and 20th But we all know that could change. Being a Week and a half out, We can almost be sure we will have some sort of precip around that time. Accuweather is usually good for that.

Accuweather called this storm a week ago and has removed it... While other sites like noaa are still saying possible snow.


----------



## caitlyncllc

Kinda figured I didn't know what I was looking at. It looks like when we are shaded in color we are supposed to get that amount of precip for that time frame? Cause we are shaded in different greens from this thursday till the 19th, when we are shaded in blue for 2 days. And blue is 1" of precip which equals a foot of snow(depending on temps and other factors, i'm sure)?


----------



## newhere

better wait to have Express give you a quick lesson, i could be wrong but im pretty confident he can tell you when it will snow in 2013 so 30 days out should be easy.


----------



## Glockshot73!

Nice big blue lunar halo tonight. If I'm not mistaken that means precip is on the way!


----------



## MikeLawnSnowLLC

Bizzare I've never seen anything like that before. How does it occur?


----------



## Moonlighter

It's a big, bad and beautiful Moon out tonight I love it.


----------



## Plow man Foster

MikeLawnSnowLLC;1408169 said:


> Bizzare I've never seen anything like that before. How does it occur?


Its a lunar halo caused by the reflection, and dispersion of light through ice particles. All it means is we have ice crystals in the atmosphere. As light passes through these hexagon-shaped ice crystals.

Long story short there is Alot of snow on the moon Waiting to fall!:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## dfd9

TheXpress2002;1407670 said:


> Jan 08 and Feb 08 are forthcoming


If I remember right, that was the year of the salt shortage and I didn't catch up on sleep until about May 31.


----------



## firelwn82

TheXpress2002;1407666 said:


> Are you sure.....
> 
> http://mag.ncep.noaa.gov/NCOMAGWEB/...AMER&currKey=model&returnToModel=&imageSize=M


Your link just keeps getting better and better. Next week looks like its going to be a sit in the truck week strung out on vitamins, oranges and bananas with coffee and Mt Dew to push it all down cocktails. Its about dang time. Thanks for the heads up Express. Always look forward to your information.


----------



## alternative

Close to 50 on Wednesday...(slight chc of prec on Friday)?? Wtf..
No snow would be great for Fri- i have the moving company coming in the morning...


----------



## TGS Inc.

*Funny video!*

Well I'm not sure if this has been posted or not...

Anyone need another sub?? lol!

http://www.snowmagazineonline.com/snow-010612-bad-ass-snow-plow-homemade-corsica.aspx

Enjoy!

-Wayne


----------



## Luther

That's great! :laughing:


----------



## terrapro

TGS Inc.;1408424 said:


> Well I'm not sure if this has been posted or not...
> 
> Anyone need another sub?? lol!
> 
> http://www.snowmagazineonline.com/snow-010612-bad-ass-snow-plow-homemade-corsica.aspx
> 
> Enjoy!
> 
> -Wayne


Wow, actually that switch is quite genius.


----------



## Lightningllc

I'm gonna make a fleet of old cars with 6'-7' plows. Now that would turn heads.


----------



## A&LSiteService

And I thought I had too much time on my hands...


----------



## PowersTree

TGS Inc.;1408424 said:


> Well I'm not sure if this has been posted or not...
> 
> Anyone need another sub?? lol!
> 
> http://www.snowmagazineonline.com/snow-010612-bad-ass-snow-plow-homemade-corsica.aspx
> 
> Enjoy!
> 
> -Wayne


Where'd you find my video?? Don't laugh, it works


----------



## Lightningllc

Is anyone bidding summer work yet????


----------



## Matson Snow

terrapro;1408435 said:


> Wow, actually that switch is quite genius.
> 
> Very Smart Idea.....Thumbs Up
> 
> 
> 
> TGS Inc.;1408424 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well I'm not sure if this has been posted or not...
> 
> Anyone need another sub?? lol!
> 
> http://www.snowmagazineonline.com/snow-010612-bad-ass-snow-plow-homemade-corsica.aspx
> 
> Enjoy!
> 
> -Wayne
> 
> Very Funny...Thanks for Posting......
> 
> 
> 
> TCLA;1408431 said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's great! :laughing:
> 
> 
> 
> Only thing missing on that rig....Is a Couple of TCLA Door Mags....:laughing:
> 
> I bet you are trying to get his Number...You Have a couple of sites in mind for him......:laughing:
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## MikeLawnSnowLLC

Lightningllc;1408515 said:


> Is anyone bidding summer work yet????


Summer work? What's that....I refuse to do that until I at least plow one time lol


----------



## PowersTree

Lightningllc;1408515 said:


> Is anyone bidding summer work yet????


I do resi only, no desire to get into the commercial game.

I just received my postcards to start my advertising starting Feb. 1st. I plan on hand delivering to neighborhoods already on my route, and hope to get three rounds of postcards in their hands by April 1st.


----------



## RMGLawn

An older customer of mine is trying to sell some grave sites at Michigan Memorial Park in Flat Rock.

I am selling them for her....here's the info if anyone knows anyone looking for some.

Thanks, Mike

http://detroit.craigslist.org/wyn/for/2791132781.html


----------



## firelwn82

PowersTree;1408536 said:


> I do resi only, no desire to get into the commercial game.
> 
> I just received my postcards to start my advertising starting Feb. 1st. I plan on hand delivering to neighborhoods already on my route, and hope to get three rounds of postcards in their hands by April 1st.


Postcards......???? I have been trying to get infor on post cards. Can you send me some information on where you aquired them from and prices and such?? Thanks in advance


----------



## PowersTree

firelwn82;1408573 said:


> Postcards......???? I have been trying to get infor on post cards. Can you send me some information on where you aquired them from and prices and such?? Thanks in advance


I use The Print Shop, located on Dixie Hwy, at the Clarkston / Waterford border. In the same strip mall across from the trans shop.

I don't remember what I paid off the top of my head. They aren't the cheapest option, but he is very helpful and local.

one more edit; Who did you have print your yard signs??? Is the sign you have here by us, the same one that's been there for two years?


----------



## firelwn82

Ah ok. Thanks Powers.


----------



## PowersTree

firelwn82;1408588 said:


> Ah ok. Thanks Powers.


No problem!!

Just so you know.....and may actually recognise me when I wave at you, but I changed my company name to Outdoors Unlimited. Green 3/4 GMC and now an un littered white 3/4 Chevy.


----------



## firelwn82

PowersTree;1408591 said:


> No problem!!
> un littered white 3/4 Chevy.


Yeah it's always nice to have the litter out of the trucks.... lol.... Just bustin your balls before someone else did... lol


----------



## Moonlighter

PowersTree;1408591 said:


> No problem!!
> 
> Just so you know.....and may actually recognise me when I wave at you, but I changed my company name to Outdoors Unlimited. Green 3/4 GMC and now an un littered white 3/4 Chevy.


I try and wave to fellow plowers but they usually don't wave back LOL.:salute:


----------



## PowersTree

firelwn82;1408592 said:


> Yeah it's always nice to have the litter out of the trucks.... lol.... Just bustin your balls before someone else did... lol


Yeah......I like to have the litter out too. Actually it bugs the shot out of me being in a dirty truck. Being OCD is *****, but helps me excel past as these hacks out there.


----------



## PowersTree

Also.....did you catch my question about your yard signs??? The one you have placed here by us looks really nice still, and I'm thinking that one has been there two years now.


----------



## Strictly Snow

firelwn82;1408573 said:


> Postcards......???? I have been trying to get infor on post cards. Can you send me some information on where you aquired them from and prices and such?? Thanks in advance


I use unitedreminders. They use stock pictures that are bright and colorful so they have a fast turn around and cheaper cost


----------



## Milwaukee

With these winter It remind me couple years ago. Worst part what will happened in Feb and March. I remember see snow in April It was 2" snow.


I hate to bother anybody on reminder. 

Tomorrow is Jan 10 at Post Bar at 7 p.m. I had about 5 people that will be there and 6 people that say maybe if they not swamp in their time. There more people I don't know if they show up there. 

The more people the more cheer/fun 

Address is 42875 Grand River Avenue # 104, Novi, MI 48375-1782


----------



## snowfighter83

Milwaukee;1408690 said:


> With these winter It remind me couple years ago. Worst part what will happened in Feb and March. I remember see snow in April It was 2" snow.
> 
> I hate to bother anybody on reminder.
> 
> Tomorrow is Jan 10 at Post Bar at 7 p.m. I had about 5 people that will be there and 6 people that say maybe if they not swamp in their time. There more people I don't know if they show up there.
> 
> The more people the more cheer/fun
> 
> Address is 42875 Grand River Avenue # 104, Novi, MI 48375-1782


they used to have $1 beers on wed. nite . not sure if they do anymore. it used to be packed to with more girls then u can shake your stix at. lol


----------



## michigancutter

Hey Matson, do you have a red f350 with a easy dump in the back and tailgate spreader?


----------



## Plow man Foster

Cant Wait to Put some Screen Names To Faces Tomorrow. I'll Be there with a few Other landscaping buddies of mine!


----------



## smoore45

Metro Lawn;1408716 said:


> Doesn't look like dirt to me..... We had a great time


Looks like you had a good time, thanks for sharing! If conditions improve up there after this system at the end of the week I'm gonna try to go.


----------



## Matson Snow

michigancutter;1408824 said:


> Hey Matson, do you have a red f350 with a easy dump in the back and tailgate spreader?


No Sir...That is Not Me.......:salute:


----------



## 2FAST4U

michigancutter;1408824 said:


> Hey Matson, do you have a red f350 with a easy dump in the back and tailgate spreader?


Thats me remember!! Lol


----------



## HGT INC.

*Post cards*



PowersTree;1408587 said:


> I use The Print Shop, located on Dixie Hwy, at the Clarkston / Waterford border. In the same strip mall across from the trans shop.
> 
> I don't remember what I paid off the top of my head. They aren't the cheapest option, but he is very helpful and local.
> 
> one more edit; Who did you have print your yard signs??? Is the sign you have here by us, the same one that's been there for two years?


Do you have an address or phone # for the print shop, I know the area a little, but not that area, thanks Jerry


----------



## TheXpress2002

From our extreme to another..

http://www.usatoday.com/news/nation/story/2012-01-09/alaska-buried-snow/52464070/1?csp=34news


----------



## Lightningllc

I seen that earlier today crazy how much snow.


----------



## A&LSiteService

The first thing that came to mind was WOW... That looks like a huge mess to clean up.


----------



## michigancutter

2FAST4U;1408914 said:


> Thats me remember!! Lol


Lmao, my bad. Seen u today at 21 gratiot. Was in the white f350 next to you.looks like u were texting and driving. Lol


----------



## HGT INC.

*postcards*



Strictly Snow;1408641 said:


> I use unitedreminders. They use stock pictures that are bright and colorful so they have a fast turn around and cheaper cost


Can you pass on their phone # and or address, thanks Jerry


----------



## michigancutter

Matson Snow;1408913 said:


> No Sir...That is Not Me.......:salute:


Sorry. I get u and 2fast mixed up.


----------



## HGT INC.

*Question*



TheXpress2002;1407801 said:


> Yummy 18z...this one will keep me up a few nights.....


On what site did you pull that info. from, Thanks Jerry.


----------



## 2FAST4U

michigancutter;1409076 said:


> Lmao, my bad. Seen u today at 21 gratiot. Was in the white f350 next to you.looks like u were texting and driving. Lol


I was prob calling my tree guy, I've got a big ash to cut down this week and its a little to big and close to the power lines for me....you shouldve beep!!


----------



## RMGLawn

Looking for a 16x8 garage door...

Lemme know if you have one....734-626-0974


----------



## michigancutter

2FAST4U;1409174 said:


> I was prob calling my tree guy, I've got a big ash to cut down this week and its a little to big and close to the power lines for me....you shouldve beep!!


Truck doesn't have logos, so u wouldn't know who the hell I was. 
Sounds fun. Hate cutting trees down, only because in scared of heights.


----------



## BossPlow2010

michigancutter;1409309 said:


> Truck doesn't have logos, so u wouldn't know who the hell I was.
> Sounds fun. Hate cutting trees down, *only because in scared of heights.*


As long as you don't let go of the tree you're fine, or your gafts don't slip (which sucks a lot)
Anyways cutting trees is fun, good money too. Thumbs Up


----------



## PowersTree

Its not the fall that hurts.......its that sudden stop at the end. 

I to am afraid of heights, and won't climb more than a 6' step ladder. Its all about trusting your gear, and knowing you can't break your tie in. That just gets ya up there, then ya gotta start the saw  and keep it from wipping out the house directly below ya. 

I once had a pencil pusher balk at my quote. I said hold on, let me go to the truck and see if I can do better. So I write his estimate about 15% higher than what I verbally said. I walked back to hand him the estimate, with my saddle in hand. Dropped my saddle at my feet, handed him the estimate sheet. He got snotty about the higher price. I said well here's my $400 saddle, put it on, get to the tip of the tree, then I'll send you my saw. 

He ended up signing, and even tipped us when we were complete. Sometimes standing up to them works.


----------



## TheXpress2002

Just a closing note tonight.....

The system for Thur-Fri had been dropped off the models, and had become a coastal storm. The latest runs have now brought it back inland and much further northwest placing SE Mich in the sweet spot....to an extent. The track is absolutley ideal and now have to follow if moisture holds with the primary low over Cleveland. If it does hold several inches (easy) is not out of the question during this timeframe. If it does not hold then a 1-2 inch snowfall can be expected.


----------



## Bigrd1

Hey all I'm looking to get a Personal Protection device. I'm looking at a FNH USA FNX-9 or a FNX-40. 

What are your guys thoughts/what do you guys carry?

, Jeff


----------



## Glockshot73!

Bigrd1;1409377 said:


> Hey all I'm looking to get a Personal Protection device. I'm looking at a FNH USA FNX-9 or a FNX-40.
> 
> What are your guys thoughts/what do you guys carry?
> 
> , Jeff


I carry a Glock 19. Well I will be carrying when my cpl goes through. Quite a waiting period


----------



## BossPlow2010

PowersTree;1409361 said:


> Its not the fall that hurts.......its that sudden stop at the end.
> 
> I to am afraid of heights, and won't climb more than a 6' step ladder. Its all about trusting your gear, and knowing you can't break your tie in. That just gets ya up there, *then ya gotta start the saw*  and keep it from wipping out the house directly below ya.
> 
> I once had a pencil pusher balk at my quote. I said hold on, let me go to the truck and see if I can do better. So I write his estimate about 15% higher than what I verbally said. I walked back to hand him the estimate, with my saddle in hand. Dropped my saddle at my feet, handed him the estimate sheet. He got snotty about the higher price. I said well here's my $400 saddle, put it on, get to the tip of the tree, then I'll send you my saw.
> 
> He ended up signing, and even tipped us when we were complete. Sometimes standing up to them works.


I start the saw on the ground usually...
I take back what i said about tree climbing and money, the money is in Storm clean up!!! *BIG MONEY* payuppayup


----------



## Metro Lawn

eatonpaving;1409386 said:


> the one guy that i got into it over my dump truck(cannot think of his name) seen your photos and call you morons for drinking and driving the sleds....i said some stuff and the posts were deleted....once again...


wtf We rode for 13 hours and had 2 beers the entire time. We drank by the fire, but that was on my property and we never went back on the trails that night. Someone needs to mind their own business.


----------



## saltoftheearth

Dodgetruckman731;1409388 said:


> I carry a Glock 19. Well I will be carrying when my cpl goes through. Quite a waiting period


Glock 19, Smith 642


----------



## 24v6spd

Bigrd1;1409377 said:


> Hey all I'm looking to get a Personal Protection device. I'm looking at a FNH USA FNX-9 or a FNX-40.
> 
> What are your guys thoughts/what do you guys carry?
> 
> , Jeff


 I carry two guns. One primary and a backup. Primary=Glock 17 9mm, Glock 22 .40cal or Kimber Ultra carry .45 ACP. Backup= Ruger LCP or LC9.


----------



## Plow Dude

TheXpress2002;1409370 said:


> Just a closing note tonight.....
> 
> The system for Thur-Fri had been dropped off the models, and had become a coastal storm. The latest runs have now brought it back inland and much further northwest placing SE Mich in the sweet spot....to an extent. The track is absolutley ideal and now have to follow if moisture holds with the primary low over Cleveland. If it does hold several inches (easy) is not out of the question during this timeframe. If it does not hold then a 1-2 inch snowfall can be expected.


So we are supposed to get a couple inches Thursday into Friday? Figures it would snow the one weekend I am gonna be outta town. I just bought my plane ticket to Utah Sunday thinking we were gonna be safe this week. Guess I'm going to cancel this ski trip.....


----------



## firelwn82

Bigrd1;1409377 said:


> Hey all I'm looking to get a Personal Protection device. I'm looking at a FNH USA FNX-9 or a FNX-40.
> 
> What are your guys thoughts/what do you guys carry?
> 
> , Jeff


I personally choose the .40 cal. My theory is if I'm forced to use it, your going to stop coming after me. REAL quick. a 9 is just not enough. Especially in the winter. Unless you use hot loads there just not heavy enough. There have been quite a few cases where a 9 didn't penetrate the assailants heavy coat. I absalutely love my Springfields though. No I don't carry 2 at a time so don't even start. lol ussmileyflag


----------



## 24v6spd

firelwn82;1409456 said:


> I personally choose the .40 cal. My theory is if I'm forced to use it, your going to stop coming after me. REAL quick. a 9 is just not enough. Especially in the winter. Unless you use hot loads there just not heavy enough. There have been quite a few cases where a 9 didn't penetrate the assailants heavy coat. I absalutely love my Springfields though. No I don't carry 2 at a time so don't even start. lol ussmileyflag


 The 9mm or the .380 for that matter will penetrate a coat unless it is made of Kevlar.


----------



## 2FAST4U

firelwn82;1409456 said:


> I personally choose the .40 cal. My theory is if I'm forced to use it, your going to stop coming after me. REAL quick. a 9 is just not enough. Especially in the winter. Unless you use hot loads there just not heavy enough. There have been quite a few cases where a 9 didn't penetrate the assailants heavy coat. I absalutely love my Springfields though. No I don't carry 2 at a time so don't even start. lol ussmileyflag


Glock 22 40cal, m&p9c, or the judge public defender. As far as the 9 not being enough why don't you come over with your carhatt on and tell me how they feel. I just don't get it when people say its not enough stopping power. Either way your knocking the bad guy to the ground and stopping the threat. JMO


----------



## firelwn82

2FAST4U;1409463 said:


> Glock 22 40cal, m&p9c, or the judge public defender. As far as the 9 not being enough why don't you come over with your carhatt on and tell me how they feel. I just don't get it when people say its not enough stopping power. Either way your knocking the bad guy to the ground and stopping the threat. JMO


This is true. That Judge is an awesome machine. I'm not saying it wont but what I'm saying is there are cases where a 9mm did not do the job. Then the criminal,burgalur or whatever gets away and sues the pants off of you. Not worth it to me. If you make me shoot your going to stay right where you are until the police get there and investigate the right way.


----------



## Lightningllc

HGT INC.;1409098 said:


> On what site did you pull that info. from, Thanks Jerry.


Jerry hodiak is looking you up ryan


----------



## Plow man Foster

Plow Dude;1409453 said:


> So we are supposed to get a couple inches Thursday into Friday? Figures it would snow the one weekend I am gonna be outta town. I just bought my plane ticket to Utah Sunday thinking we were gonna be safe this week. Guess I'm going to cancel this ski trip.....


Honestly I could be wrong but unless thia storm gets organized real quick we will be looking at maybe another salting. No blizzard just yet!

You gotta remember that the atmosphere temps will be cold but with the rain coming in from the south-ish if I remember correctly... The ground will be warmer than the air. So 1" COULD fall from the sky and .25 or .5 could end up sticking.


----------



## dgroechel

For Sale

http://lansing.craigslist.org/cto/2792094105.html


----------



## PowersTree

BossPlow2010;1409390 said:


> I start the saw on the ground usually...
> I take back what i said about tree climbing and money, the money is in Storm clean up!!! *BIG MONEY* payuppayup


The ice storm 9 years ago is what gave me my first taste of self employment.

ID KILL FOR A REPEAT!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Plow man Foster

PowersTree;1409489 said:


> The ice storm 9 years ago is what gave me my first taste of self employment.
> 
> ID KILL FOR A REPEAT!!!!!!!!!!!


I remember that year I went and bought a walmart special 50 buck chain saw and made over. And made over 20x that!


----------



## terrapro

firelwn82;1409456 said:


> I personally choose the .40 cal. My theory is if I'm forced to use it, your going to stop coming after me. REAL quick. a 9 is just not enough. Especially in the winter. Unless you use hot loads there just not heavy enough. There have been quite a few cases where a 9 didn't penetrate the assailants heavy coat. I absalutely love my Springfields though. No I don't carry 2 at a time so don't even start. lol ussmileyflag





24v6spd;1409461 said:


> The 9mm or the .380 for that matter will penetrate a coat unless it is made of Kevlar.





2FAST4U;1409463 said:


> Glock 22 40cal, m&p9c, or the judge public defender. As far as the 9 not being enough why don't you come over with your carhatt on and tell me how they feel. I just don't get it when people say its not enough stopping power. Either way your knocking the bad guy to the ground and stopping the threat. JMO





firelwn82;1409466 said:


> This is true. That Judge is an awesome machine. I'm not saying it wont but what I'm saying is there are cases where a 9mm did not do the job. Then the criminal,burgalur or whatever gets away and sues the pants off of you. Not worth it to me. If you make me shoot your going to stay right where you are until the police get there and investigate the right way.


Absolutely nothing wrong with the 9mm. 9mm has higher velocity and penetration than a 45acp. They have been punching holes over seas with them for years and that is fmj rounds. 40cal has just a slight advantage over the 9mm, similar speeds slighty bigger hole. 9mm has more mag capacity than the others so if you have multiple bad guys to deal with it is something to consider. Point being with todays loads you should not consider the 9mm a toy gun...actually you never should have.


----------



## firelwn82

irlandscaper;1407667 said:


> Ill eat crow if Im wrong, but I think winter will hit us hard and fast and be gone by march.


I'm thinking you will not be eating crow my friend. Express posted this yesterday or the day before. I have been watching off and on ever since. Its looking like the se is finally going to get some gold to fall on us. http://mag.ncep.noaa.gov/NCOMAGWEB/...AMER&currKey=model&returnToModel=&imageSize=M


----------



## firelwn82

terrapro;1409512 said:


> Absolutely nothing wrong with the 9mm. 9mm has higher velocity and penetration than a 45acp. They have been punching holes over seas with them for years and that is fmj rounds. 40cal has just a slight advantage over the 9mm, similar speeds slighty bigger hole. 9mm has more mag capacity than the others so if you have multiple bad guys to deal with it is something to consider. Point being with todays loads you should not consider the 9mm a toy gun...actually you never should have.


I didn't say there was anything wrong with them. Well besides the stories I have heard over the years. VERY FEW by the way... I'm saying my choice would be a .40 over a .9.


----------



## TGS Inc.

Plow Dude;1409453 said:


> So we are supposed to get a couple inches Thursday into Friday? Figures it would snow the one weekend I am gonna be outta town. I just bought my plane ticket to Utah Sunday thinking we were gonna be safe this week. Guess I'm going to cancel this ski trip.....


No way I would cancel a ski trip to Utah for this system!! What venue are you going to??


----------



## alternative

RMGLawn;1409242 said:


> Looking for a 16x8 garage door...
> 
> Lemme know if you have one....734-626-0974


just tossed one out...two days ago



michigancutter;1409309 said:


> Truck doesn't have logos, so u wouldn't know who the hell I was.
> Sounds fun. Hate cutting trees down, only because in scared of heights.


did you get a new f350 mike?



Metro Lawn;1409392 said:


> wtf We rode for 13 hours and had 2 beers the entire time. We drank by the fire, but that was on my property and we never went back on the trails that night. Someone needs to mind their own business.


nice sled john..



2FAST4U;1409463 said:


> Glock 22 40cal, m&p9c, or the judge public defender. As far as the 9 not being enough why don't you come over with your carhatt on and tell me how they feel. I just don't get it when people say its not enough stopping power. Either way your knocking the bad guy to the ground and stopping the threat. JMO


haha-- hells yeah, a 9mm will do the job but i do prefer the 40 cal.



firelwn82;1409520 said:


> I didn't say there was anything wrong with them. Well besides the stories I have heard over the years. VERY FEW by the way... I'm saying my choice would be a .40 over a .9.


Ditto


----------



## michigancutter

[QUOTE=alternative;1409526


did you get a new f350 mike

No, not yet. Was test driving an 06 yesterday. Still trying to sell my dump truck.


----------



## Frankland

Metro Lawn.... Seen you in Roscommon this weekend with your liquid set up. You got a place up there? You were at the shell gas station.


----------



## firelwn82

Frankland;1409539 said:


> Metro Lawn.... Seen you in Roscommon this weekend with your liquid set up. You got a place up there? You were at the shell gas station.


I have a good friend up there. Well St. Helen. He's a public safety officer up there. Hopefully I can get up there this year and get out on the trails with them.


----------



## Frankland

Ya, it's a great area, we are building a secondary home right off of deerheart valley Ed and m18 right on tge ausable! Love it up there.


----------



## firelwn82

I like it Frank. We seriously need a like button.... Thumbs Up


----------



## 24v6spd

terrapro;1409512 said:


> Absolutely nothing wrong with the 9mm. 9mm has higher velocity and penetration than a 45acp. They have been punching holes over seas with them for years and that is fmj rounds. 40cal has just a slight advantage over the 9mm, similar speeds slighty bigger hole. 9mm has more mag capacity than the others so if you have multiple bad guys to deal with it is something to consider. Point being with todays loads you should not consider the 9mm a toy gun...actually you never should have.


 True. When I got my Glock the .40 S&W hadn't been introduced yet. What's more important to make sure the bad guys go down and stay down is to be proficient with your weapon of choice and always double tap.


----------



## Lightningllc

Just buy a ak-47 turn it full auto and carry 1000 rounds no one will mess with you


----------



## michigancutter

Well I see most on here are armed and ready when stuff hits the fan or the new revaluation starts. I myself prefer the mp40 or a sks or a good 6.8 acer. Handguns are fun but I like the shredders. Lol


----------



## Lightningllc

I'm going to red jacket they are making me a snow plowing special gun. It will have a flashlight, a strobe light, a knife, flame thrower, 50 cal machine gun and a clipboard.


----------



## 24v6spd

Lightningllc;1409617 said:


> I'm going to red jacket they are making me a snow plowing special gun. It will have a flashlight, a strobe light, a knife, flame thrower, 50 cal machine gun and a clipboard.


 With some of the stuff they have done it wouldn't suprise me.


----------



## Lightningllc

Oh boy looks like we're getting some snow.

http://wxcaster.com/gis-snow-overlays.php3?STATIONID=DTX


----------



## P&M Landscaping

Who is all going to Post tonight??


----------



## MikeLawnSnowLLC

Just give me a salting my birthday is Thursday so I wanna have a fun weekend....I dont need snow ruining my plans lol!


----------



## Plow man Foster

I may go and bring some other buddies if more people "rsvp" on here


----------



## RMGLawn

I'm heading there with the gf for sure tonight. I know there are a few others going too.


----------



## snowfighter83

Lightningllc;1409617 said:


> I'm going to red jacket they are making me a snow plowing special gun. It will have a flashlight, a strobe light, a knife, flame thrower, 50 cal machine gun and a clipboard.


Lmao... in the back of an f650 pick up... the kel-tec sub 2000 is sweet. u can get it in 9 or 40. and u can get it to accept mags from whatever brand handgun u have..

the kel tec plr 16 a long range pistol u can get it in a 22lr. or 5.56 nato round. or 223 rifle round.

and for stoping power u cant go wrong with the KSG it will hold 15 of whatever type of 12 ga. shell u choose.


----------



## Milwaukee

P&M Landscaping;1409656 said:


> Who is all going to Post tonight??


I am going there. Just look for white F350 with skidsteer logo on door.


----------



## Bigrd1

Lightningllc;1409617 said:


> I'm going to red jacket they are making me a snow plowing special gun. It will have a flashlight, a strobe light, a knife, flame thrower, 50 cal machine gun and a clipboard.


All packed into a can of Mountain Dew!

Well guys I appreciate the input. I think i'm gonna go with the 9mm, it holds 3 more rounds and is a bit cheaper to shoot.


----------



## hogggman

Just make sure when you carry it use hollow points dont want the round going through and hitting an innocent victim


----------



## VIPHGM

Anyone around the tecumshi area that has a skid with a grapple bucket that was to make a few bucks on a quick job? Pm me for details dumpster on site


----------



## Boomer123

P&M Landscaping;1409656 said:


> Who is all going to Post tonight??


Planning on it myself. Might even drive the sports car since there still is no snow on the ground.


----------



## sefh

VIPHGM;1409822 said:


> Anyone around the tecumshi area that has a skid with a grapple bucket that was to make a few bucks on a quick job? Pm me for details dumpster on site


Is that Tecumseh?


----------



## Lightningllc

Thinking of pre-salting and pre-plowing for this storm, Anyone have any tips on how to do this??


----------



## VIPHGM

sefh;1409876 said:


> Is that Tecumseh?


Yes thats the one, a demo site... Driving 100 miles each way per day


----------



## MikeLawnSnowLLC

Looks like this snow storm is gunna be hit and miss again when i watched the news they werent saying much in the form of accumulation for my area.


----------



## caitlyncllc

Lightningllc;1409888 said:


> Thinking of pre-salting and pre-plowing for this storm, Anyone have any tips on how to do this??


I have been doing this for days. I go and salt at 4am, then come back at 8am and scrape the salt off to the side of the lots. I have PILES of salt in the grass at my sites. The grass is gonna look GREAT in the spring!!!:laughing:


----------



## TheXpress2002

Quick update

2-3 inches of snow should be expected from late Thursday through mid day Friday......AT THIS TIME
(and STICK to the ground with ratios 20-1 / 25 to 1) (barely any liquid)

WSW have been issued for the west side of the state for 6-10 inches.

Needs to be watched closely for a slight track east. 50 miles east and we are hit hard.

Quiet weekend.

Could be dropping the "B" word on Tuesday-Wednesday


----------



## TheXpress2002

Spoke to soon about the jog east.

18z run (just released) nudged it east 25 miles


----------



## 2FAST4U

So I better finish my fall/winter clean up tomorrow and hook the plow up???


----------



## Metro Lawn

Frankland;1409539 said:


> Metro Lawn.... Seen you in Roscommon this weekend with your liquid set up. You got a place up there? You were at the shell gas station.


We are in Higgins. We went to Shell / McDonalds for some coffee after picking up some spark plugs for my sled. Should have stopped and said hello.


----------



## RMGLawn

John, you still up there? If not stop by the post tonight and have a beer!


----------



## firelwn82

TheXpress2002;1409936 said:


> Spoke to soon about the jog east.
> 
> 18z run (just released) nudged it east 25 miles


I would like to stick with the 2-3 for now. I think I forgot how to push snow around. I may need some practice.... lol Thank you for the update. I have been watching your precipitation model since you posted it a couple of days ago. Just seems to be getting better and better.. payup It's about poopin time....


----------



## Metro Lawn

RMGLawn;1409942 said:


> John, you still up there? If not stop by the post tonight and have a beer!


What are you talking about Mike?


----------



## Lightningllc

I'm gonna drop a double salt app on Thursday evening and a double Friday morning. It should do the trick


----------



## RMGLawn

John

There's some people going to the post tonight in Novi tonight from here if you wanted to stop by.


----------



## bln

I hope this storm stays west. See you all tonight.


----------



## Metro Lawn

RMGLawn;1409953 said:


> John
> 
> There's some people going to the post tonight in Novi tonight from here if you wanted to stop by.


Are you bringing my girl with you??? roflmao


----------



## Milwaukee

Metro Lawn;1409948 said:


> What are you talking about Mike?


Tonight at 7 p.m. Everybody will be there Post Bar in Novi. 42875 Grand River Avenue # 104, Novi, MI 48375-1782


----------



## RMGLawn

Metro Lawn;1409958 said:


> Are you bringing my girl with you??? roflmao


You bet! Lmao...making her drive!


----------



## Metro Lawn

RMGLawn;1409963 said:


> You bet! Lmao...making her drive!


Thought you would like that... lol No, I can't make it. We are changing all of our billing over to a new system and I need to get this stuff done. Thanks though.


----------



## Matson Snow

TheXpress2002;1409932 said:


> Quick update
> 
> 2-3 inches of snow should be expected from late Thursday through mid day Friday......AT THIS TIME
> (and STICK to the ground with ratios 20-1 / 25 to 1) (barely any liquid)
> 
> WSW have been issued for the west side of the state for 6-10 inches.
> 
> Needs to be watched closely for a slight track east. 50 miles east and we are hit hard.
> 
> Quiet weekend.
> 
> Could be dropping the "B" word on Tuesday-Wednesday


Thanks for the Update Ryan.......:salute:

I will wait for Plowman to confirm this Forecast before i do anything...........:laughing:


----------



## Plow man Foster

From what i can see we have 2 cold fronts Coming for us... Which will bring in cold temps and high winds. That is for thursday. *If we see anything *it will be maybe a dusting to an inch. There are SOOO Many variables. As of right now i dont think we will get anything that a Little bit of liquid or Rock salt cant burn off.

I do also see A "lil -somthin' somethin'" On the Board for next Tuesday into Wednesday. Hoping it will stay there.


----------



## alternative

Lightningllc;1409617 said:


> I'm going to red jacket they are making me a snow plowing special gun. It will have a flashlight, a strobe light, a knife, flame thrower, 50 cal machine gun and a clipboard.


order me one too..haha



TheXpress2002;1409932 said:


> Quick update
> 
> 2-3 inches of snow should be expected from late Thursday through mid day Friday......AT THIS TIME
> (and STICK to the ground with ratios 20-1 / 25 to 1) (barely any liquid)
> 
> WSW have been issued for the west side of the state for 6-10 inches.
> 
> Needs to be watched closely for a slight track east. 50 miles east and we are hit hard.
> 
> Quiet weekend.
> 
> Could be dropping the "B" word on Tuesday-Wednesday


Screw that...



Plow man Foster;1409979 said:


> From what i can see we have 2 cold fronts Coming for us... Which will bring in cold temps and high winds. That is for thursday. *If we see anything *it will be maybe a dusting to an inch. There are SOOO Many variables. As of right now i dont think we will get anything that a Little bit of liquid or Rock salt cant burn off.
> 
> I do also see A "lil -somthin' somethin'" On the Board for next Tuesday into Wednesday. Hoping it will stay there.


I like your forecast better...just because im not ready for snow Friday..:laughing: but need payup


----------



## TheXpress2002

Plow man Foster;1409979 said:


> From what i can see we have 2 cold fronts Coming for us... Which will bring in cold temps and high winds. That is for thursday. *If we see anything *it will be maybe a dusting to an inch. There are SOOO Many variables. As of right now i dont think we will get anything that a Little bit of liquid or Rock salt cant burn off.
> 
> I do also see A "lil -somthin' somethin'" On the Board for next Tuesday into Wednesday. Hoping it will stay there.


Curious....did you see the latest Bufkit for Thursday Friday

Wont that be a shock to everyone on Friday.


----------



## snowman6

Bigrd1;1409377 said:


> Hey all I'm looking to get a Personal Protection device. I'm looking at a FNH USA FNX-9 or a FNX-40.
> 
> What are your guys thoughts/what do you guys carry?
> 
> , Jeff


I carry the Glock 19. I am also looking into a 1911


----------



## RMGLawn

Metro Lawn;1409971 said:


> Thought you would like that... lol No, I can't make it. We are changing all of our billing over to a new system and I need to get this stuff done. Thanks though.


Sounds good...and yes we both got a kick out of it.

Hope everything goes smoothly!


----------



## bigjeeping

TheXpress2002;1409936 said:


> Spoke to soon about the jog east.
> 
> 18z run (just released) nudged it east 25 miles


Very nice (Borat emphasis).


----------



## Milwaukee

There 8 people that are here at Post Bar now.

But anyone with withe dodge 2500 or 3500 crewcab with shortbed. Sign say Site please join with us. We next to 2 pools


----------



## snowman6

TheXpress2002;1409932 said:


> Quick update
> 
> 2-3 inches of snow should be expected from late Thursday through mid day Friday......AT THIS TIME
> (and STICK to the ground with ratios 20-1 / 25 to 1) (barely any liquid)
> 
> WSW have been issued for the west side of the state for 6-10 inches.
> 
> Needs to be watched closely for a slight track east. 50 miles east and we are hit hard.
> 
> Quiet weekend.
> 
> Could be dropping the "B" word on Tuesday-Wednesday


Thanks for the update.Thumbs Up "Not so Accuweather" even has next Tues-Weds pegged for 4" so maybe winter is finally here.:yow!:


----------



## tsnap

sorry I missed the Post tonight. I wanted to get up there but got caught up with my mechanic work took me longer than expected. Just getting to dinner now. Maybe next week


----------



## 31050

You guys that vaca in Roscommon area look me up next time in the area. Maybe have a barley pop and talk shop.


----------



## timsteinman30

So express, Detroit weather says measureable snow while Toledo weather says less than a dusting. What's up for down river?


----------



## TheXpress2002

Much more action this evening on the charts. I would like to refrain from breaking down the data tonight and wait for tomorrow morning for exact details. I can say with higher confidence that weather headlines may be posted for SE Mich tomorrow.


----------



## timsteinman30

Thanks sir. I don't post on here often but i do watch Ur reports alot. My sister in law is a teacher and she asks what express says about snow for the last couple yrs. Keep us posted.


----------



## Lightningllc

Go ryan go


----------



## bln

Weather headlines, I don't like the sound of that. Thank you ryan for all that you do and good seeing you again as well as everybody else.


----------



## newhere

sounds like winter is upon us!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! cant wait to rock n roll !!!


----------



## smoore45

Metro Lawn;1409940 said:


> We are in Higgins. We went to Shell / McDonalds for some coffee after picking up some spark plugs for my sled. Should have stopped and said hello.





******;1410146 said:


> You guys that vaca in Roscommon area look me up next time in the area. Maybe have a barley pop and talk shop.


Cool. I have relatives that I stay with and store my snowmobiles at in Higgins Lake. It is near the North State Park near Old 27 and N Higgins Lake Drive. Hopefully I'll make it up there sometime soon, but they don't have any snow either. :crying: Could be different after this weekend though, lets hope.


----------



## Milwaukee

Great plowsite meeting it was pretty good expect that time Post bar had trivia games so it was full with no table/chairs

Well I count I believe it was 14 people but they weren't there at same times.


I think we should try another one in 2 weeks or next month later in East area not Novi. Metro Detroit area.

I think Friday-Saturday will be good. Depend if people aren't work night shift.


----------



## BossPlow2010

How about Lafayette Coney Island? Cobo Joes has good food too! Or we could go to Hockey town. Or Chelis chili.


----------



## michigancutter

How bout Rosie o Grady's or winter greens. Maybe military street. Have to do something closer to the estside.


----------



## Milwaukee

BossPlow2010;1410377 said:


> How about Lafayette Coney Island? Cobo Joes has good food too! Or we could go to Hockey town. Or Chelis chili.


Lafayette Coney Island won't fit for people here. I would chose that one but image 14-20 people show up and that place only able hold MAX 25. Too small and people would want stay and chat for about 2-3 hours before they run out of idea what to conversation.

If anyone know bar & Grill that had long table like party table. Or had special room like party.

But we was hoping to get 20 or more people so that able work.


----------



## Turf Commando

The best weapon is the mind... But I don't mind giving an ass whooping either..


----------



## GimmeSnow!!

How about a meeting for us in northeast Oakland county like Mr b's in clarkston right off 75 or something like that. Something off Lapeer road would be even better for me but I know there's some guys in waterford/clarkston/ortonville area that post on here regularly that would come out. Wouldn't mind going to sharks club and shooting a couple games of pool either.


----------



## Moonlighter

GimmeSnow!!;1410416 said:


> How about a meeting for us in northeast Oakland county like Mr b's in clarkston right off 75 or something like that. Something off Lapeer road would be even better for me but I know there's some guys in waterford/clarkston/ortonville area that post on here regularly that would come out. Wouldn't mind going to sharks club and shooting a couple games of pool either.


That works for me, right down the road.


----------



## Metro Lawn

We could do Royal Oak or Troy too. Cloverleaf would also be good, big and has great food.


----------



## PowersTree

Milwaukee;1410391 said:


> Lafayette Coney Island won't fit for people here. I would chose that one but image 14-20 people show up and that place only able hold MAX 25. Too small and people would want stay and chat for about 2-3 hours before they run out of idea what to conversation.
> 
> If anyone know bar & Grill that had long table like party table. Or had special room like party.
> 
> But we was hoping to get 20 or more people so that able work.


What about the bars at Great Lakes Crossing. It's kind of central location, and they could handle large crowds.


----------



## PowersTree

Metro Lawn;1410427 said:


> We could do Royal Oak or Troy too. Cloverleaf would also be good, big and has great food.


Is Hooters still in Troy??? A little eye candy never hurt.


----------



## Milwaukee

That could work. Great Lakes Crossing


115 miles trip that pretty awful far for me to consider drink. Post bar in Novi is 42 miles from me so it was 84 miles trip.


I was think middle area is Southfield since alot people like in Wayne country.


Maybe we should set poll on what to pick locate and time/day 


We will figure out but there one thing that alot people here aren't work due snow so expensive bar is out.


----------



## snow_man_48045

Not to burst any-ones snow frenzy but West side of state weather warnings are due to said lake effect snow from Lake Michigan..........:salute:


----------



## Metro Lawn

PowersTree;1410430 said:


> Is Hooters still in Troy??? A little eye candy never hurt.


I like CJ Mahoney's better...


----------



## Moonlighter

PowersTree;1410430 said:


> Is Hooters still in Troy??? A little eye candy never hurt.


Yup 16 mile and John R I think?


----------



## Milwaukee

Does anyone had experience with Dearbon Axle in Detroit?

They had reman steering box and wheel bearing unit for my F350. let say it cheapest I can find. Had lifetime warranty.

$195 for these with discount.


----------



## Moonlighter

Metro Lawn;1410427 said:


> We could do Royal Oak or Troy too. Cloverleaf would also be good, big and has great food.


Where is Cloverleaf at John? never herd of it.


----------



## stanky

Hey Ryan
I want to thank you for your weather reports, you rock !!!!
How was the post last night ? You and T. Matson I'll always have your back no matter what !!!!
Stanky


----------



## alternative

Milwaukee;1410391 said:


> Lafayette Coney Island won't fit for people here. I would chose that one but image 14-20 people show up and that place only able hold MAX 25. Too small and people would want stay and chat for about 2-3 hours before they run out of idea what to conversation.
> 
> If anyone know bar & Grill that had long table like party table. Or had special room like party.
> 
> But we was hoping to get 20 or more people so that able work.


 a freind of mine owns *Detroit Pub*- not too crowded (at least on a weekday) EASTSIDE
or
*MGM Grand *-(they have large (Long party like tables) tables where you place your cash) Thumbs UpDTOWN


----------



## Plow man Foster

snow_man_48045;1410441 said:


> Not to burst any-ones snow frenzy but West side of state weather warnings are due to said lake effect snow from Lake Michigan..........:salute:


Yeah because they don't know what's gonna come off that lake! Once again west stde will see morte accu due to lake affect


----------



## alternative

Think we're def gonna get something...

http://mag.ncep.noaa.gov/NCOMAGWEB/...AMER&currKey=model&returnToModel=&imageSize=M


----------



## Lightningllc

Ya look at next Tuesday 6-10 inches


----------



## Matson Snow

stanky;1410470 said:


> Hey Ryan
> I want to thank you for your weather reports, you rock !!!!
> How was the post last night ? You and T. Matson I'll always have your back no matter what !!!!
> Stanky


Thank You Sir......:salute:

I think You are the Only one that has my Back......:laughing:


----------



## dfd9

Plow man Foster;1410489 said:


> Yeah because they don't know what's gonna come off that lake! Once again west stde will see morte accu due to lake affect


Thanks Captain Obvious.

Not sure if you are aware of it, but the west side of the state always sees more snow due to lake effect. 

And thanks to Xpress for real forecasts, not regurgitations of other weather guessers.


----------



## Luther

If he has your back...you won't need anyone else.


----------



## Luther

dfd9;1410529 said:


> Thanks Captain Obvious.


:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## Matson Snow

dfd9;1410529 said:


> Thanks Captain Obvious.
> 
> Not sure if you are aware of it, but the west side of the state always sees more snow due to lake effect.
> 
> And thanks to Xpress for real forecasts, not regurgitations of other weather guessers.


:laughing:...Thats Funny.....Be careful...You might Hurt His Feelings



TCLA;1410530 said:


> If he has your back...you won't need anyone else.


Its a High Honor That Stanky's Got My Back.....Hopefully i will get the Chance to see him Soon.....:salute:


----------



## Plow man Foster

Little update for tomorrow
Ground temps will once again play a huge roll in this storm. could get ugly...more moisture more snow. Won't really know til its here. I think we're currently looking at getting an inch or so mostly on grass.... More updates to come as this storm progresses


----------



## bln

I have sanky's bac. Its a big back but I got it.


----------



## tsnap

Milwaukee;1410456 said:


> Does anyone had experience with Dearbon Axle in Detroit?
> 
> They had reman steering box and wheel bearing unit for my F350. let say it cheapest I can find. Had lifetime warranty.
> 
> $195 for these with discount.


I used to buy from them quite a bit however it is extremely hit and miss as to if it will last or not. Esp lately. Call me and give me the specifics and I can see what I can get you through my wholesalers. I am actually opening my own shop next month and I have opened up my accounts with the companies I have been doing buisness with for years so I got a great discount from the start,,,,,, my number is 248-579-3406


----------



## 2FAST4U

michigancutter;1410390 said:


> How bout Rosie o Grady's or winter greens. Maybe military street. Have to do something closer to the estside.


Thats what I'm talking about, it wouldnt be much but greenstar, tango and me would meet you there. Its not too far for sean either....

Well tomorrow should be interesting, seems like everyone is call for at least 2"


----------



## RMGLawn

2FAST4U;1410567 said:


> Thats what I'm talking about, it wouldnt be much but greenstar, tango and me would meet you there. Its not too far for sean either....
> 
> Well tomorrow should be interesting, seems like everyone is call for at least 2"


A nice little 2" storm would be great for the Downriver guys who haven't plowed yet...break things in easily for the 6-10 next week...


----------



## TheXpress2002

Good Morning.

Well after the profound statement of LES and ground temps this morning I dont think I can follow it up. The only thing I can pass along is DATA.

Ground temps have no role when its 18 degrees outside.

I am always willing to listen to the other opinions but in doing so bring something to the table besides what was DVR'd during the 4:00 5:00 and 6:00 and wait can forget the all important 7:00 o'clock hours.

The upper level low slides up from the south overnight and into the day tomorrow. Temps will be warm enough to support the chance of rain first (actually help with moistening the dry air and indirectly help with higher snow totals) As the day goes on temps will begin to plummet allowing for a change over to a mix then the fun begins.

The LP that was originally transferring energy to the east coast has now become the dominate LP and will sit over the top of us beginning tomorrow evening, overnight and into the day Friday. (Guess we didn't learn our lesson in 1978)(not implying anything of this magnitude)

Here is what everyone needs to understand. This will be a very light and I mean very light snow. Ratios with be 25 to 1 at some points of time. The winds will be in excess of 30 mph with the snow coming down sideways. There are 2 wild-cards that are always a last minute change, if a dry slot forms, and where the fingers set up off of Lake Michigan....but here is my best shot right now.

East of I75: 2-4 inches of snow with isolated 5 inches in northern counties and around the lakes.

I75 - US 127: 3-5 inches of snow with isolated 6 inches in western and northern counties.

For the child still grounded for throwing sand in other kids eyes. 6-8 inches of snow is not out of the question for you depending on where the LP sits and spins. Higher totals in spots where the bands sit.

WSW should be posted around 4pm today

Lots of factors here guys, but I would not be sitting on my ass today if I were you.


Side note: A clipper has appeared out of nowhere for Sunday night - still following
Tuesday is being watched very close by a lot of people for a very intense system to effect the eastern third of the country


----------



## RMGLawn

TheXpress2002;1410592 said:


> Good Morning.
> 
> Well after the profound statement of LES and ground temps this morning I dont think I can follow it up. The only thing I can pass along is DATA.
> 
> Ground temps have no role when its 18 degrees outside.
> 
> I am always willing to listen to the other opinions but in doing so bring something to the table besides what was DVR'd during the 4:00 5:00 and 6:00 and wait can forget the all important 7:00 o'clock hours.
> 
> The upper level low slides up from the south overnight and into the day tomorrow. Temps will be warm enough to support the chance of rain first (actually help with moistening the dry air and indirectly help with higher snow totals) As the day goes on temps will begin to plummet allowing for a change over to a mix then the fun begins.
> 
> The LP that was originally transferring energy to the east coast has now become the dominate LP and will sit over the top of us beginning tomorrow evening, overnight and into the day Friday. (Guess we didn't learn our lesson in 1978)(not implying anything of this magnitude)
> 
> Here is what everyone needs to understand. This will be a very light and I mean very light snow. Ratios with be 25 to 1 at some points of time. The winds will be in excess of 30 mph with the snow coming down sideways. There are 2 wild-cards that are always a last minute change, if a dry slot forms, and where the fingers set up off of Lake Michigan....but here is my best shot right now.
> 
> East of I75: 2-4 inches of snow with isolated 5 inches in northern counties and around the lakes.
> 
> I75 - US 127: 3-5 inches of snow with isolated 6 inches in western and northern counties.
> 
> For the child still grounded for throwing sand in other kids eyes. 6-8 inches of snow is not out of the question for you depending on where the LP sits and spins. Higher totals in spots where the bands sit.
> 
> WSW should be posted around 4pm today
> 
> Lots of factors here guys, but I would not be sitting on my ass today if I were you.
> 
> 
> Side note: A clipper has appeared out of nowhere for Sunday night - still following
> Tuesday is being watched very close by a lot of people for a very intense system to effect the eastern third of the country


Thanks for the update Ryan. Good talking to you last night.


----------



## TGS Inc.

TheXpress2002;1410592 said:


> Good Morning.
> 
> Well after the profound statement of LES and ground temps this morning I dont think I can follow it up. The only thing I can pass along is DATA.
> 
> Ground temps have no role when its 18 degrees outside.
> 
> I am always willing to listen to the other opinions but in doing so bring something to the table besides what was DVR'd during the 4:00 5:00 and 6:00 and wait can forget the all important 7:00 o'clock hours.
> 
> The upper level low slides up from the south overnight and into the day tomorrow. Temps will be warm enough to support the chance of rain first (actually help with moistening the dry air and indirectly help with higher snow totals) As the day goes on temps will begin to plummet allowing for a change over to a mix then the fun begins.
> 
> The LP that was originally transferring energy to the east coast has now become the dominate LP and will sit over the top of us beginning tomorrow evening, overnight and into the day Friday. (Guess we didn't learn our lesson in 1978)(not implying anything of this magnitude)
> 
> Here is what everyone needs to understand. This will be a very light and I mean very light snow. Ratios with be 25 to 1 at some points of time. The winds will be in excess of 30 mph with the snow coming down sideways. There are 2 wild-cards that are always a last minute change, if a dry slot forms, and where the fingers set up off of Lake Michigan....but here is my best shot right now.
> 
> East of I75: 2-4 inches of snow with isolated 5 inches in northern counties and around the lakes.
> 
> I75 - US 127: 3-5 inches of snow with isolated 6 inches in western and northern counties.
> 
> For the child still grounded for throwing sand in other kids eyes. 6-8 inches of snow is not out of the question for you depending on where the LP sits and spins. Higher totals in spots where the bands sit.
> 
> WSW should be posted around 4pm today
> 
> Lots of factors here guys, but I would not be sitting on my ass today if I were you.
> 
> 
> Side note: A clipper has appeared out of nowhere for Sunday night - still following
> Tuesday is being watched very close by a lot of people for a very intense system to effect the eastern third of the country


You are the man!! Thanks for that very detailed (and trusted) forecast!! Thumbs Up Thumbs Up

Let the fun begin!!


----------



## dfd9

Plow man Foster;1410552 said:


> Little update for tomorrow
> Ground temps will once again play a huge roll in this storm. could get ugly...more moisture more snow. Won't really know til its here. I think we're currently looking at getting an inch or so mostly on grass.... More updates to come as this storm progresses


^^^^^^^

This is good stuff right here.

Next up: Sun will be setting in the west later today and tomorrow morning once again, rising in the east.



TheXpress2002;1410592 said:


> Good Morning.
> 
> Well after the profound statement of LES and ground temps this morning I dont think I can follow it up. The only thing I can pass along is DATA.
> 
> Ground temps have no role when its 18 degrees outside.
> 
> I am always willing to listen to the other opinions but in doing so bring something to the table besides what was DVR'd during the 4:00 5:00 and 6:00 and wait can forget the all important 7:00 o'clock hours.
> 
> The upper level low slides up from the south overnight and into the day tomorrow. Temps will be warm enough to support the chance of rain first (actually help with moistening the dry air and indirectly help with higher snow totals) As the day goes on temps will begin to plummet allowing for a change over to a mix then the fun begins.
> 
> The LP that was originally transferring energy to the east coast has now become the dominate LP and will sit over the top of us beginning tomorrow evening, overnight and into the day Friday. (Guess we didn't learn our lesson in 1978)(not implying anything of this magnitude)
> 
> Here is what everyone needs to understand. This will be a very light and I mean very light snow. Ratios with be 25 to 1 at some points of time. The winds will be in excess of 30 mph with the snow coming down sideways. There are 2 wild-cards that are always a last minute change, if a dry slot forms, and where the fingers set up off of Lake Michigan....but here is my best shot right now.
> 
> East of I75: 2-4 inches of snow with isolated 5 inches in northern counties and around the lakes.
> 
> I75 - US 127: 3-5 inches of snow with isolated 6 inches in western and northern counties.
> 
> For the child still grounded for throwing sand in other kids eyes. 6-8 inches of snow is not out of the question for you depending on where the LP sits and spins. Higher totals in spots where the bands sit.
> 
> WSW should be posted around 4pm today
> 
> Lots of factors here guys, but I would not be sitting on my ass today if I were you.
> 
> 
> Side note: A clipper has appeared out of nowhere for Sunday night - still following
> Tuesday is being watched very close by a lot of people for a very intense system to effect the eastern third of the country


Now THAT is an unregurgitated forecast.


----------



## TheXpress2002

Hot off the press....ay dios mio


----------



## terrapro

I wish that meant something to me lol! I just see a bunch of pretty colors.

Is that a 6hr forecast with 1/2" to 1" on the board?


----------



## TheXpress2002

terrapro;1410638 said:


> I wish that meant something to me lol! I just see a bunch of pretty colors.
> 
> Is that a 6hr forecast with 1/2" to 1" on the board?


3 hour with .15 liquid at 20 to 1

20 x .15 = 3 inches of snow. 1 inch an hour


----------



## dfd9

TheXpress2002;1410641 said:


> 3 hour with .15 liquid at 20 to 1
> 
> 20 x .15 = 3 inches of snow. 1 inch an hour


OK, but the question remains, will the sun rise in the east and will the west side receive more LE snow?

Inquiring minds want to know.


----------



## Plow man Foster

dfd9;1410645 said:


> OK, but the question remains, will the sun rise in the east and will the west side receive more LE snow?
> 
> Inquiring minds want to know.


Lol yes west more le snow.


----------



## Tscape

And so WHY do the profesional weather forecasters tell us differently? I know they are wrong more than they are correct, but if you can look at the same data and come up with much higher totals, why can't they? Especially considering the argument that they sensationalize the weather. This would make them_ want_ to give us higher forecasted totals.


----------



## terrapro

TheXpress2002;1410641 said:


> 3 hour with .15 liquid at 20 to 1
> 
> 20 x .15 = 3 inches of snow. 1 inch an hour


Cool! Where do you find the ratios? Is that the blue line?


----------



## TheXpress2002

Tscape;1410648 said:


> And so WHY do the profesional weather forecasters tell us differently? I know they are wrong more than they are correct, but if you can look at the same data and come up with much higher totals, why can't they. Especially considering the argument that they sensationalize the weather. This would make them_ want_ to give us higher forecasted totals.


Mike, I wish I knew. When data shows this just relaying it. All data shows 3+ inches. The latest data as of 20 mins ago from the NAM shows much higher totals.


----------



## dfd9

Plow man Foster;1410647 said:


> Lol yes west more le snow.


Whew, thought the Mayans may have been off by 11 months.


----------



## TheXpress2002

terrapro;1410650 said:


> Cool! Where do you find the ratios? Is that the blue line?


Its on another map. Ratios are dependent on temps. Lower temp higher ratio.

http://www.erh.noaa.gov/box/tables/snowfall-meltwater.html


----------



## smoore45

Plow man Foster;1410552 said:


> Little update for tomorrow
> Ground temps will once again play a huge roll in this storm. could get ugly...more moisture more snow. Won't really know til its here. I think we're currently looking at getting an inch or so mostly on grass.... More updates to come as this storm progresses


Its fine that you have an opinion about the weather, everyone is entitled to their opinion and input on this site. What I am NOT interested in is keeping score after every storm. I don't want to hear anyone "tooting their own horn". We(at least for me personally) have never kept track on how right or wrong Xpress was with his forecasts, so I don't want this to evolve into that. I have grown very tired of the p!ssing matches on this thread. I come here 1) For Xpress's forecasts 2)Hear what is going on in the area 3) Blow off a little steam and have fun with everyone here.

Don't take what I am saying as hostile or mean, I'm just trying to make a point. Good luck to everyone over the next couple days! payup


----------



## bigjeeping

Ryan - many thanks! Do you have a timing estimate?


----------



## TheXpress2002

bigjeeping;1410664 said:


> Ryan - many thanks! Do you have a timing estimate?


Duration of event around 30 hours. Starts evening Thursday.


----------



## MikeLawnSnowLLC

30 hours for 3 inches of snow lol wtf


----------



## TheXpress2002

Tscape;1410648 said:


> And so WHY do the profesional weather forecasters tell us differently? I know they are wrong more than they are correct, but if you can look at the same data and come up with much higher totals, why can't they? Especially considering the argument that they sensationalize the weather. This would make them_ want_ to give us higher forecasted totals.


Mike, something to chew on. Shows different models, along with the run to run differences. Notice NWS...lol..... Take the average (which is indicated of the one line)

This is also for Metro Airport.


----------



## Greenstar lawn

2FAST4U;1410567 said:


> Thats what I'm talking about, it wouldnt be much but greenstar, tango and me would meet you there. Its not too far for sean either....


Yes something on this side would be nice. Can't really drink just yet but I would still be up for a meet and greet.



MikeLawnSnowLLC;1410672 said:


> 30 hours for 3 inches of snow lol wtf


He did say it was going to be really fine snow.


----------



## TheXpress2002

MikeLawnSnowLLC;1410672 said:


> 30 hours for 3 inches of snow lol wtf


No, what was posted was for just 3 of the 30 hours. In those 3 hours was an inch an hour.


----------



## MikeLawnSnowLLC

Ah that makes more sense!!


----------



## Tango

Greenstar lawn;1410680 said:


> Yes something on this side would be nice. Can't really drink just yet but I would still be up for a meet and greet.


You Pregnant?


----------



## Greenstar lawn

Tango;1410708 said:


> You Pregnant?


yeah, morning sickness is a sob lol and don't get me started on the mood swings


----------



## PowersTree

Need some advice guys. 

I posted about having to cancel a prepaid seasonal agreement. 

Long story short, they threatened to fire me over a personal issue, and I decided I no linger wish to service their site. 

They were 19 days late sending the agreement back this fall. My agreement calls for 3 days notice if either party wishes to cancel. I mailed a cancellation letter on Sunday, notifying them of the calculation effective the 12th of January. I stated in the letter they would GeForce a refund via certified mail, within 30 days. I plan to mail it on the 25th day. 

Is this legal????? its the first contract I've ever canceled myself, and definitely the first pre paid contract I've canceled. 

If its not legal, what are the laws on this subject?


----------



## esshakim

Refund why would you want to do that .. ? Nothing sounds illegal with te way you cancelled as long as you abide by the terms agreed upon.


----------



## WMHLC

PowersTree;1410772 said:


> Need some advice guys.
> 
> I posted about having to cancel a prepaid seasonal agreement.
> 
> Long story short, they threatened to fire me over a personal issue, and I decided I no linger wish to service their site.
> 
> They were 19 days late sending the agreement back this fall. My agreement calls for 3 days notice if either party wishes to cancel. I mailed a cancellation letter on Sunday, notifying them of the calculation effective the 12th of January. I stated in the letter they would GeForce a refund via certified mail, within 30 days. I plan to mail it on the 25th day.
> 
> Is this legal????? its the first contract I've ever canceled myself, and definitely the first pre paid contract I've canceled.
> 
> If its not legal, what are the laws on this subject?


Look at it from their shoes, how would you feel if somebody cancel on you in 3 days. Personel I think a 30day cancel is fair but 3 days I think your not thinking correctly. Becaus the time they get it in the mail it may be 3 days later unless you get the mail man on a good day.

I would call and talk to them maybe they don't care and have somebody else plowing the lot.


----------



## Lightningllc

PowersTree;1410772 said:


> Need some advice guys.
> 
> I posted about having to cancel a prepaid seasonal agreement.
> 
> Long story short, they threatened to fire me over a personal issue, and I decided I no linger wish to service their site.
> 
> They were 19 days late sending the agreement back this fall. My agreement calls for 3 days notice if either party wishes to cancel. I mailed a cancellation letter on Sunday, notifying them of the calculation effective the 12th of January. I stated in the letter they would GeForce a refund via certified mail, within 30 days. I plan to mail it on the 25th day.
> 
> Is this legal????? its the first contract I've ever canceled myself, and definitely the first pre paid contract I've canceled.
> 
> If its not legal, what are the laws on this subject?


First off why did they threaten to fire you???

Cancellation causes are agreed upon verbally first then contract terms kick in.

Refunds depend on how you have the agreement set up. Mine are assessed with what services have been performed and refunds are issued if and when both parties come to a agreement if no party can come to agreement a third party will be brought in.


----------



## Plow Dude

Ben Bailey, Fox 2 weather guy was saying .9" of snow will "fall" for metro detroit by Friday morning, but much less will actually stick.


----------



## PowersTree

It is a resi driveway, a neighbor of mine. 

I have 5 or so neighbors as clients. This neighbor doesn't like another neighbor, who is a client of mine also. While helping the neighbor change her flat tire, the fired client came into my yard cussing and screaming at the other neighbor, in front of my son. She then looked at me and said "Do I need to find another lawn boy" 

I answered, to their face, that yes, you should, I will no longer service your property. I then walked inside, and drafted a cancellation letter, and mailed it. My contract states it can be cancelled by either party, for any reason, with three days written notice. I ONLY service resi sites, and figured the three day notice was plenty that I would be able to know ahead of their scheduled service date (I first wrote landscape agreements, and used the same clauses in my snow agreements)

I never thought I would ever cancel a pre paid contract, so there is no verbage as to what happens should I choose to cancel. It Dorsey states what I expect, should a per push client cancels, with a balance due. I expect immediate payment upon cancellation. Again, I never in a million years thought a pre paid agreement would be canceled by me. 

I've talked to a few friends in the buis., and they think I should just refund the money now, to save any headaches. the termination letter I mailed, stated I would send them a check, via certified mail, with in the next 30 days. I guess ill bite the bullet, and refund the money now. It won't BREAK me, but I sure didn't want to shell out the cash right away. 

The joys of being self employed  Thanks guys


----------



## TGS Inc.

PowersTree;1410843 said:


> It is a resi driveway, a neighbor of mine.
> 
> I have 5 or so neighbors as clients. This neighbor doesn't like another neighbor, who is a client of mine also. While helping the neighbor change her flat tire, the fired client came into my yard cussing and screaming at the other neighbor, in front of my son. She then looked at me and said "Do I need to find another lawn boy"
> 
> I answered, to their face, that yes, you should, I will no longer service your property. I then walked inside, and drafted a cancellation letter, and mailed it. My contract states it can be cancelled by either party, for any reason, with three days written notice. I ONLY service resi sites, and figured the three day notice was plenty that I would be able to know ahead of their scheduled service date (I first wrote landscape agreements, and used the same clauses in my snow agreements)
> 
> I never thought I would ever cancel a pre paid contract, so there is no verbage as to what happens should I choose to cancel. It Dorsey states what I expect, should a per push client cancels, with a balance due. I expect immediate payment upon cancellation. Again, I never in a million years thought a pre paid agreement would be canceled by me.
> 
> I've talked to a few friends in the buis., and they think I should just refund the money now, to save any headaches. the termination letter I mailed, stated I would send them a check, via certified mail, with in the next 30 days. I guess ill bite the bullet, and refund the money now. It won't BREAK me, but I sure didn't want to shell out the cash right away.
> 
> The joys of being self employed  Thanks guys


Not sure I know / get all the specifics of this but:

Its a residential - can't be all that much money soooo

I would send back their money certified funds / certified mail ASAP! Be the professional - even if your contract allows 30 days to send money back do it as soon as you can!

-Wayne


----------



## cuttingedge13

I would have just kept the money and plowed the driveway! Never get between two women fighting, you will always lose.


----------



## DJC

PowersTree, if both parties can cancel at anytime then your best bet is to just refund the money NOW and be done with it. It's going to be hanging over your head for the next 30 days so just get it over with. Nothing illegal about that unless otherwise stated in your contract.


----------



## bln

Doesn't even have to be 2 of them.


----------



## Tango

This is why I refuse to handle neighbors. If is a huge snow fall 10-12 or more I will “help” the ones we are friends with out. Don’t charge because it a quick one pass thing. It seams to go a long way and so far have never expected anything from me.


----------



## Red Bull Junkie

TGS Inc.;1410858 said:


> Not sure I know / get all the specifics of this but:
> 
> Its a residential - can't be all that much money soooo
> 
> I would send back their money certified funds / certified mail ASAP! Be the professional - even if your contract allows 30 days to send money back do it as soon as you can!
> 
> -Wayne


Absolutely right on. Especially because it's your neighbor, IMO, you should nip this in the butt now and avoid any future hassles with what sounds like an "unstable" neighbor. You don't want to deal with this bs at or around your own home.


----------



## Plow man Foster

looks good to me!


----------



## 2FAST4U

This guys ready for some snow!!! Think I could hear the salt eatting away at the bed of his truck!!! :laughing:


----------



## BossPlow2010

Plow man Foster;1410887 said:


> looks good to me!


What does that mean?


----------



## MrPike

bln;1410861 said:


> Doesn't even have to be 2 of them.


I like that a LOT!


----------



## Red Bull Junkie

So is that saying a 70-80% chance of precip? Sorry, you have to break it down Barney style for me


----------



## Glockshot73!

Noaa updated their forcast for Warren to 3-6.

ChrisThumbs Up


----------



## 2FAST4U

Some of us like the detail he gives us. And how are you still saying light accm. When noaa, xpress and the three not so wise men are saying 2-4 if not 5-6 in some areas


----------



## bln

I enjoy express's antidotes.


----------



## Glockshot73!

2FAST4U;1410930 said:


> Some of us like the detail he gives us. And how are you still saying light accm. When noaa, xpress and the three not so wise men are saying 2-4 if not 5-6 in some areas


Causer hes a "Weather Guesser" and just trying to piss people off , and hes probably guessing off what has happened with previous storms this season when it has changed from rain to snow.

Chris


----------



## A&LSiteService

Ryan, Thank you for always doing your best to keep us well informed on the ever changing weather, I like many others appricate it.


----------



## redskinsfan34

This I hope is all pre-storm jitters that has everyone so fired up. Let's all just take it easy. You know things are spinning out of control when I'm the voice of reason! :laughing:


----------



## sprinklrman57

SNOWCOntrol 24/7 plowing since 1970 somthing


----------



## Luther

bln;1410933 said:


> I enjoy express's antidotes.


Are you referring to a substance that counteracts the effects of a toxin, or "antic dote"....an actor or performer playing a comic role requiring ludicrously eccentric behavior?


----------



## bln

No tcla, I mean I enjoy the analogies and side stories t his posts. It is a pleasure to read them and I hope he doesn't quit.


----------



## Luther

I knew what you meant...just kiddin with ya. :waving:


----------



## Plow man Foster

Do you guys not realize that i am reporting for WEST BLOOMFIELD & Commerce Majority of the time?!?!?! Were alot farther east than Flint and ann arbor. 

This by all means is NOT directed at Dodge truck man.... but the fact that you guys are calling me wrong when express or anyone else is saying high totals. We BOTH could be right. No one will know until it gets here!!
FYI Noaa is saying 1-2 for My area thursday night.


----------



## TheXpress2002

Plow man Foster;1410995 said:


> Do you guys not realize that i am reporting for WEST BLOOMFIELD & Commerce Majority of the time?!?!?! Were alot farther east than Flint and ann arbor.
> 
> This by all means is NOT directed at Dodge truck man.... but the fact that you guys are calling me wrong when express or anyone else is saying high totals. We BOTH could be right. No one will know until it gets here!!
> FYI Noaa is saying 1-2 for My area thursday night.


QUOTE=Plow man Foster;1410984]Now HES the worse he deleted my post just because it was different than express' 
I didnt call anyone out in with that post
WTF![/QUOTE]

I have no issue with discussing weather with you, I honestly mean that. You cant come on here, state your thoughts and have no interest in explaining why. I take the time to explain why I think things are going to happen the way I see things playing out. So all of the PM's you receive, I can honestly care less. Shame on those people for not wanting to learn why. Most people want to know. I have no issue with taking the time to explain, and if you have the same knowledge pass it along.

Again I fully state I am self taught, I learn things everyday. I actually stick my head out there with my name on it rather than hide behind a screenname. I learn from my mistakes. I am willing to admit my mistakes, and the first S o B to apologize if I am wrong.

So if you post something take the time to explain why, and I guarantee you will be more respected for your thoughts.


----------



## 2FAST4U

No need to yell froster...But the majority of you guys are still father west then us guys on the eastside (S.C.S., Harrison, Clinton twp, Chesterfield, Shelby) and were seeing higher totals then what your saying is going to fall in west bloomfield... So I'm puzzled????

Jim my phones pluged in and waiting for the call!!!!
:redbounce:redbounce:redbounce:redbounce


----------



## Superior L & L

Great day today before a possible storm. We got FIVE catalytic converters stolen last night  .
Scrambling to find a shop to get all five done today was a pain !!!
The real bummer is they cannot go on one insurance claim so its not even
Worth a claim


----------



## Matson Snow

Plow man Foster;1410995 said:


> Do you guys not realize that i am reporting for WEST BLOOMFIELD & Commerce Majority of the time?!?!?! Were alot farther east than Flint and ann arbor.
> 
> This by all means is NOT directed at Dodge truck man.... but the fact that you guys are calling me wrong when express or anyone else is saying high totals. We BOTH could be right. No one will know until it gets here!!
> *FYI Noaa is saying 1-2 for My area thursday night*.


FYI.....Noaa is Now saying an inch or Less Thursday Night and 1"-3" for Friday...That was for West Bloomfield.........

See...I can Regurgitate NOAAs forecast Also.....


----------



## TheXpress2002

NOAA also has us 14 degrees warmer than the noon update. 12 degrees warmer than Cincinnati OH and 10 degrees warmer than Cleveland OH.....so hopefully they can clarify that one with the passage if an arctic front from the northwest


----------



## caitlyncllc

I pledge that I will read both Fosters and Ryans weather forecast. I will not criticize either of them(or anybody else who wants to post their thoughts on the weather). I will ask questions if I don't understand. I will post my thoughts on occasion - and if I am wrong and someone wants to correct me in a civil manner - then great!! I learned something today!! 
Anybody else wanna post/pledge this SO ALL THIS BICKERING CAN STOP!!!!!!
It's not Foster or Ryan that is the issue here.... its everybody else that feels the need to argue/diss/call names/take sides/and throw mud like little boys that is the problem here.

I appreciate Ryan's forecast because he has a proven track record. :salute:

I appreciate that Foster took the time to try to teach me something the other day. Thumbs Up

I hate the fact that I have to read pages of crap to get the good stuff.


----------



## bln

Dan, good seeing you again. Kep posting the locations and times so more people show.


----------



## Lightningllc

Wow. I knew things a year ago. But anyways tree work kicked my butt today. Gotta bid 26 30-40 blue spruce removal tonight. Gosh tree work is taking off right before the snow comes.


----------



## Moonlighter

Went through the trucks today, everything's good to go, I can't wait for this snow to hit. We can finally put the blades down.

Thanks for the updates on the weather Ryan - foster.

Any chance anyone is wanting to do a breakfast meeting, nights just aren't good for me.


----------



## brookline

Wish I could have made it the other night but weeknights are always shot for me. Maybe sometime we can have one on a weekend?


----------



## P&M Landscaping

brookline;1411179 said:


> Wish I could have made it the other night but weeknights are always shot for me. Maybe sometime we can have one on a weekend?


I agree with that, any of you east siders up for one on Sunday afternoon?


----------



## 2FAST4U

*Baseball*

Looking at the 2012 Tigers Schedule!!! Cant wait for April 5th


----------



## 2FAST4U

P&M Landscaping;1411191 said:


> I agree with that, any of you east siders up for one on Sunday afternoon?


Sunday Funday!!!! If you southern eastsiders will drive north alittle Im sure us northern guys will drive south alittle....meet in the middle some were?


----------



## Lightningllc

The best meeting site would be at 696 and Woodward area


----------



## P&M Landscaping

Lightningllc;1411230 said:


> The best meeting site would be at 696 and Woodward area


Good idea, Royal Oak is pretty central for everyone...


----------



## Greenstar lawn

I am willing to drive to royal oak. Lots of bars down there


----------



## Hillcrest2011

2FAST4U;1411200 said:


> Looking at the 2012 Tigers Schedule!!! Cant wait for April 5th[
> 
> I do like snow plowing and salting. That is were i make majority of my income. The tigers though are my passion and i saw your post and can wait for opening day. I will be down there and cant wait. My only fear is that since this winter is taking so long to get started we will see snow in april.


----------



## TheXpress2002

2FAST4U;1411200 said:


> Looking at the 2012 Tigers Schedule!!! Cant wait for April 5th


Pitchers and catchers 1 month.

Verlander on Conan tonight.


----------



## Lightningllc

TheXpress2002;1411256 said:


> You talk to scott about things??


----------



## stanky

Hillcrest2011;1411250 said:


> 2FAST4U;1411200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looking at the 2012 Tigers Schedule!!! Cant wait for April 5th[
> 
> I do like snow plowing and salting. That is were i make majority of my income. The tigers though are my passion and i saw your post and can wait for opening day. I will be down there and cant wait. My only fear is that since this winter is taking so long to get started we will see snow in april.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Mike if i push anymore snow than we have I wont be able to afford to by the tickets !!!!
Click to expand...


----------



## 2FAST4U

TheXpress2002;1411256 said:


> Pitchers and catchers 1 month.
> 
> Verlander on Conan tonight.


I'm sure alot of us will be down there for opening day, we should all try to meet pre or post game for drinks....

Royal oak sounds good to me, royal oak brewery?


----------



## bln

I will be down there to and I'm in for royal oak


----------



## Allor Outdoor

Speaking of Tigers Opening Day...

Every year I have an Opening Day party at the corner of Bagley and Grand River.

Everyone is welcome...its a good time!

I will give more details as it gets closer......lets just pray for NO SNOW on April 5th!!


----------



## Moonlighter

Lightningllc;1411230 said:


> The best meeting site would be at 696 and Woodward area


That works for meThumbs Up They have any place that will hold 50 plow trucks or more LOL


----------



## Lightningllc

Talking with alot of guys today, I am wondering what everyone would like for the rest of the winter??

Example:: 6 pushes????

15 saltings???? 

Just trying to see how much you guys love winter payup


----------



## Moonlighter

15 pushes - 27 Salting would be perfect for me.


----------



## brandonslc

Lightningllc;1411331 said:


> Talking with alot of guys today, I am wondering what everyone would like for the rest of the winter??
> 
> Example:: 6 pushes????
> 
> 15 saltings????
> 
> Just trying to see how much you guys love winter payup


Rain !!! and 60's !!


----------



## snowman6

Moonlighter;1411334 said:


> 15 pushes - 27 Salting would be perfect for me.


X 2. well maybe 20 pushes to try to even things out a little lol


----------



## hogggman

I guess we'll see who's got seasonals and who's got per pushes. Me I'd like about 30 more saltings


----------



## caitlyncllc

Snapped the lift on my dump trailer today. The hinge on the back of the sissor lift blew out - tore the steel. The bottom of the lift twisted off and bent the channel that supports it....10,000 lbs came crashing down. Almost pooped on myself. It does not look like the main frame of the trailer got damaged, but its gonna be a lot of work to get it going again. Guess I had a bit too much sand in it.


----------



## Superior L & L

I'm good for 10 plows and 25 salts. Don't see it happening but ...,,,


----------



## Superior L & L

caitlyncllc;1411369 said:


> Snapped the lift on my dump trailer today. The hinge on the back of the sissor lift blew out - tore the steel. The bottom of the lift twisted off and bent the channel that supports it....10,000 lbs came crashing down. Almost pooped on myself. It does not look like the main frame of the trailer got damaged, but its gonna be a lot of work to get it going again. Guess I had a bit too much sand in it.


If you need a great fair price welder,get with me. We use this guy on Jill rd that does great work


----------



## caitlyncllc

Superior L & L;1411382 said:


> If you need a great fair price welder,get with me. We use this guy on Jill rd that does great work


Sure - send me his name and number. I had Iron Mike fab the plate on the back of my tri-axle for the pintle hitch. He did a real nice job, but was not cheap.


----------



## Lightningllc

My uncle owns slm trailers in Whitmore lake let me know he repairs all kinds of trailers.


----------



## brookline

Moonlighter;1411334 said:


> 15 pushes - 27 Salting would be perfect for me.


Perfect! That's what im thinking. No more than 15 though but if there is more I need over 20 please. Lol


----------



## brookline

P&M Landscaping;1411232 said:


> Good idea, Royal Oak is pretty central for everyone...


Sounds good to me


----------



## Hillcrest2011

Lightningllc;1411331 said:


> Talking with alot of guys today, I am wondering what everyone would like for the rest of the winter??
> 
> Example:: 6 pushes????
> 
> 15 saltings????
> 
> Just trying to see how much you guys love winter payup


I used to love plowing know it sucks with more trucks more guys. More broken equipment.
I will say 3 pushes and 35 saltings the pushes 3-4 inches.


----------



## 2FAST4U

15 pushes would be great, 30 saltings even better!!!!

So whens royal oak?


----------



## Hillcrest2011

stanky;1411285 said:


> Hillcrest2011;1411250 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Mike if i push anymore snow than we have I wont be able to afford to by the tickets !!!!
> 
> 
> 
> I know this sucks i hope were you are plowing you get dumped on and were we are at we get a dusting every night. then we both will be sitting in my normal seats. First row next to the tigers dug out. If not its going to be the bleachers.
Click to expand...


----------



## Lightningllc

Hillcrest2011;1411426 said:


> I used to love plowing know it sucks with more trucks more guys. More broken equipment.
> I will say 3 pushes and 35 saltings the pushes 3-4 inches.


Amen. Same here


----------



## P&M Landscaping

2FAST4U;1411436 said:


> 15 pushes would be great, 30 saltings even better!!!!
> 
> So whens royal oak?


Anyone up for Sunday afternoon?


----------



## Hillcrest2011

TCLA;1410974 said:


> Are you referring to a substance that counteracts the effects of a toxin, or "antic dote"....an actor or performer playing a comic role requiring ludicrously eccentric behavior?


Hey jim if you get a chance tommarow call me i would like to talk to you about a few thing.Or throw a stone and i will walk down and ******** with you.


----------



## Hillcrest2011

hogggman;1411347 said:


> I guess we'll see who's got seasonals and who's got per pushes. Me I'd like about 30 more saltings[/QUOte
> 
> Hey joe, you ready i think winter is finally here let the fun begin.


----------



## Red Bull Junkie

I'm doing really well with seasonal contracts, but I think if we had about 12-15 pushes and 20 or so salt runs I would make some extra $$$ w/out cutting into the seasonal profits 2 much.

On another note, I would like to say thanks to Xpress for taking the time to give us his take on what the snow gods are cooking up. Thanks to Foster as well. He really has a lot of knowledge, especially concerning liquid and ideas for setting up various equipment. I consider all the fellas on this site as an invaluable resource and appreciate the fact that you take the time to share your thoughts and opinions. Slurp, slurp...... OK, i'm done.


----------



## hogggman

I think im ready but who knows until we get some snow was so bored today i actually repainted a couple plows. Need some snow though so i can keep my guys their starting to talk about finding other work if we dont get some snow. Cant say i blame em everybodys got bills.


----------



## Metro Lawn

2FAST4U;1411436 said:


> 15 pushes would be great, 30 saltings even better!!!!
> 
> So whens royal oak?


I agree... Thanks for the salt Will. Thumbs Up


----------



## Boomer123

It was cool talking to some of you guys last night a the Post Bar.


----------



## 2FAST4U

Metro Lawn;1411498 said:


> I agree... Thanks for the salt Will. Thumbs Up


If we do royal oak sunday you going to make it out John? And thanks for the cash, it'll do me alot better then that salt just sitting around!!!


----------



## snowfighter83

hustler is way better!! and i know a few girlz thr and the dj. come to think of it i could probably get a vip party set up @ any of the metro area's finest gent clubs.


----------



## Metro Lawn

2FAST4U;1411508 said:


> If we do royal oak sunday you going to make it out John? And thanks for the cash, it'll do me alot better then that salt just sitting around!!!


Yeah, I could prob. do Sunday.


----------



## newhere

i may even show up if you guys go somewhere that has some good food, no conney island b.s


----------



## newhere

snowfighter83;1411513 said:


> hustler is way better!! and i know a few girlz thr and the dj. come to think of it i could probably get a vip party set up @ any of the metro area's finest gent clubs.


maybe thats for after a good dinner and a few drafts.


----------



## Lightningllc

Dry slot entering the area. I hear.


----------



## Glockshot73!

Lightningllc;1411524 said:


> Dry slot entering the area. I hear.


Me too. Hope not


----------



## 2FAST4U

newhere;1411516 said:


> i may even show up if you guys go somewhere that has sFootballsome good food, no conney island b.s


 Footballs on so there has to be beer!! I don't hit royal oak up much so weres a good place to go?


----------



## snowfighter83

i hear the same but he said 2 to 4 with the dry slot. just what i hear idk anything about weather.


----------



## newhere

just hearing the words dry.....slot....entering..... hurts my pocket book


----------



## Greenstar lawn

2FAST4U;1411538 said:


> Footballs on so there has to be beer!! I don't hit royal oak up much so weres a good place to go?


There are a few down there. Mr.B's would work


----------



## PowersTree

Lightningllc;1411091 said:


> Wow. I knew things a year ago. But anyways tree work kicked my butt today. Gotta bid 26 30-40 blue spruce removal tonight. Gosh tree work is taking off right before the snow comes.


If you need a climber, I'm kind of enjoying the feel of the saddle lately.


----------



## PowersTree

So I learned today why NEVER work for another neighbor. And have a really bad taste about being the helpful, kind guy I tend to be....

Anyways, long story short, as soon as I got home this afternoon, you would have thought SWAT was coming through my door. 

I had already decided she would have a refund tmw morning, when I could get cert. funds. As she's just waiting to explode on me, I professionally told her I would deliver a certified check, Thursday morning at 10am. An hour after the bank opens.....pretty fair if you ask me. Wasn't good enough. Next thing you know, she tells me they have a biker gang after me.....

Long story short, NEVER WORK FOR YOUR NEIGHBORS. 

My two original neighbor client's, are unable to maintain their property, and are older. Figured the helpful me would make it worthwhile to mow my own lawn (stay home on a Friday and make $100 works fir me)

Well that's the end of that. During blizzard conditions, I might help......but I doubt it. 

~Rosy out!!!

PS..........Why don't we make an actual weather thread.......so those of us interested in weather can discuss simply the weather. If it wasn't for Ryan's weather, I probably wouldn't even come to plowsite. I wish to learn to read the maps myself. Who's in for a weather only thread........where we can all be big boys, and keep the chatter here????


----------



## PowersTree

Moonlighter;1411113 said:


> Went through the trucks today, everything's good to go, I can't wait for this snow to hit. We can finally put the blades down.
> 
> Thanks for the updates on the weather Ryan - foster.
> 
> Any chance anyone is wanting to do a breakfast meeting, nights just aren't good for me.


I'm a breakfast kind of guy. Night time is family time. and your close. meet on Baldwin, north of the mall???? there's a good Coney right across from the great lakes gym. or my favorite......Debs Classic, at Maybee and Dixie.

We could look at your tree after.


----------



## michigancutter

2FAST4U;1411217 said:


> Sunday Funday!!!! If you southern eastsiders will drive north alittle Im sure us northern guys will drive south alittle....meet in the middle some were?


I come south to meet up with u guys. We're r u guys thinking. Royal oak is about an hr or so away from me.


----------



## Moonlighter

PowersTree;1411576 said:


> I'm a breakfast kind of guy. Night time is family time. and your close. meet on Baldwin, north of the mall???? there's a good Coney right across from the great lakes gym. or my favorite......Debs Classic, at Maybee and Dixie.
> 
> We could look at your tree after.


Never been to Debs, sounds good. This week is packed up for me, but Sunday morning is looking clear.


----------



## IC-Smoke

PowersTree;1411564 said:


> PS..........Why don't we make an actual weather thread.......so those of us interested in weather can discuss simply the weather. If it wasn't for Ryan's weather, I probably wouldn't even come to plowsite. I wish to learn to read the maps myself. Who's in for a weather only thread........where we can all be big boys, and keep the chatter here????


isnt that what the weather discussion threads are for?


----------



## Milwaukee

caitlyncllc;1411369 said:


> Snapped the lift on my dump trailer today. The hinge on the back of the sissor lift blew out - tore the steel. The bottom of the lift twisted off and bent the channel that supports it....10,000 lbs came crashing down. Almost pooped on myself. It does not look like the main frame of the trailer got damaged, but its gonna be a lot of work to get it going again. Guess I had a bit too much sand in it.


Ouch that scare. Hope you get fix that one.


----------



## PowersTree

IC-Smoke;1411622 said:


> isnt that what the weather discussion threads are for?


To tell ya the truth, I have this thread bookmarked on my phone, and thought we are in the weather section. My bad.

I just thought this thread is established, and is helpful. A weather thread sticks to talk about weather, with out the other chatter, and everyone discusses weather like grown adults.

Id like to learn to read the maps like Ryan does, and have spent time reading weather science topics lately.

Would I post my weather thoughts in this thread.......no. Maybe ill just start a thread, in that area, for all of plowsite, who want to learn weather. Reading other local threads, there are a few other guys who seem to understand weather and contribute to their respectable thread, like Ryan does for us.


----------



## Bigrd1

PowersTree;1411658 said:


> To tell ya the truth, I have this thread bookmarked on my phone, and thought we are in the weather section. My bad.
> 
> I just thought this thread is established, and is helpful. A weather thread sticks to talk about weather, with out the other chatter, and everyone discusses weather like grown adults.
> 
> Id like to learn to read the maps like Ryan does, and have spent time reading weather science topics lately.
> 
> Would I post my weather thoughts in this thread.......no. Maybe ill just start a thread, in that area, for all of plowsite, who want to learn weather. Reading other local threads, there are a few other guys who seem to understand weather and contribute to their respectable thread, like Ryan does for us.


I would love a thread like that! I'm an amateur when it comes to weather maps. I can read a radar and a forecast, but that's about it. I'm all for a "Weather School" thread!!


----------



## 24v6spd

PowersTree;1411564 said:


> So I learned today why NEVER work for another neighbor. And have a really bad taste about being the helpful, kind guy I tend to be....
> 
> Anyways, long story short, as soon as I got home this afternoon, you would have thought SWAT was coming through my door.
> 
> I had already decided she would have a refund tmw morning, when I could get cert. funds. As she's just waiting to explode on me, I professionally told her I would deliver a certified check, Thursday morning at 10am. An hour after the bank opens.....pretty fair if you ask me. Wasn't good enough. Next thing you know, she tells me they have a biker gang after me.....
> 
> Long story short, NEVER WORK FOR YOUR NEIGHBORS.
> 
> My two original neighbor client's, are unable to maintain their property, and are older. Figured the helpful me would make it worthwhile to mow my own lawn (stay home on a Friday and make $100 works fir me)
> 
> Well that's the end of that. During blizzard conditions, I might help......but I doubt it.
> 
> ~Rosy out!!!
> 
> PS..........Why don't we make an actual weather thread.......so those of us interested in weather can discuss simply the weather. If it wasn't for Ryan's weather, I probably wouldn't even come to plowsite. I wish to learn to read the maps myself. Who's in for a weather only thread........where we can all be big boys, and keep the chatter here????


 No good deed goes unpunished.


----------



## Lightningllc

I started a weather thread about 3 weeks ago when all hell broke loose on here and the mods deleted it.


----------



## Lightningllc

We had a good salt base down. Well once again washed away. Damn it.


----------



## Luther

I think it's good news. Anything that lands is bound to stick.


----------



## BossPlow2010

TCLA;1411764 said:


> I think it's good news. Anything that lands is bound to stick.


True that!
I just droped a piece of duck tape and it stuck to the ground!


----------



## 2FAST4U

michigancutter;1411596 said:


> I come south to meet up with u guys. We're r u guys thinking. Royal oak is about an hr or so away from me.


Mr b's....royal oak brewery.....


----------



## alternative

bln;1410561 said:


> I have sanky's bac. Its a big back but I got it.


U got a stanky back???



2FAST4U;1410567 said:


> Thats what I'm talking about, it wouldnt be much but greenstar, tango and me would meet you there. Its not too far for sean either....
> 
> Well tomorrow should be interesting, seems like everyone is call for at least 2"


yeah, anything east of vandyke would be cool..



MikeLawnSnowLLC;1410672 said:


> 30 hours for 3 inches of snow lol wtf


3.per hour!!



Tango;1410708 said:


> You Pregnant?


hahaha thats some funny ****



2FAST4U;1410888 said:


> This guys ready for some snow!!! Think I could hear the salt eatting away at the bed of his truck!!! :laughing:


damn, reeeetard!



Superior L & L;1411372 said:


> I'm good for 10 plows and 25 salts. Don't see it happening but ...,,,


ditto



TCLA;1411764 said:


> I think it's good news. Anything that lands is bound to stick.


right onpayup


----------



## Tango

2FAST4U;1411217 said:


> Sunday Funday!!!! If you southern eastsiders will drive north alittle Im sure us northern guys will drive south alittle....meet in the middle some were?


I'm Good with it.


----------



## terrapro

What happened to the temps? This system seems eerily familiar, let me guess it is suppose to warm up to the low 40's next week?


----------



## Matson Snow

terrapro;1411914 said:


> What happened to the temps? This system seems eerily familiar, let me guess it is suppose to warm up to the low 40's next week?


We seem to be in some sort of a Pattern.....

How about an Update From Express


----------



## TheXpress2002

Matson Snow;1411918 said:


> We seem to be in some sort of a Pattern.....
> 
> How about an Update From Express


Current thought is with the track of the LP the east side will get dryslotted with the onset of snow. The folks on the westside will see some sort of banding as the LP slides north. Once the system moves east tomorrow is when everyone will see snow, and very heavy LES bands will set up.

My current thought is salt the overnight hours for the open tomorrow and the opportunity for blades tomorrow. (for those where banding sets up)


----------



## michigancutter

2FAST4U;1411838 said:


> Mr b's....royal oak brewery.....


Keep me posted on date and time.
Big ben is saying only up to a inch tonight and dusting on Friday.


----------



## Matson Snow

TheXpress2002;1411933 said:


> Current thought is with the track of the LP the east side will get dryslotted with the onset of snow. The folks on the westside will see some sort of banding as the LP slides north. Once the system moves east tomorrow is when everyone will see snow, and very heavy LES bands will set up.
> 
> My current thought is salt the overnight hours for the open tomorrow and the opportunity for blades tomorrow. (for those where banding sets up)


Thanks Ryan........:salute:


----------



## Superior L & L

TheXpress2002;1411933 said:


> Current thought is with the track of the LP the east side will get dryslotted with the onset of snow. The folks on the westside will see some sort of banding as the LP slides north. Once the system moves east tomorrow is when everyone will see snow, and very heavy LES bands will set up.
> 
> My current thought is salt the overnight hours for the open tomorrow and the opportunity for blades tomorrow. (for those where banding sets up)


U da man !!! Thanks for the info and possible plow


----------



## Moonlighter

TheXpress2002;1411933 said:


> Current thought is with the track of the LP the east side will get dryslotted with the onset of snow. The folks on the westside will see some sort of banding as the LP slides north. Once the system moves east tomorrow is when everyone will see snow, and very heavy LES bands will set up.
> 
> My current thought is salt the overnight hours for the open tomorrow and the opportunity for blades tomorrow. (for those where banding sets up)


Thank you sir, very helpful as always.


----------



## Outdoor Pros

TheXpress2002;1411933 said:


> Current thought is with the track of the LP the east side will get dryslotted with the onset of snow. The folks on the westside will see some sort of banding as the LP slides north. Once the system moves east tomorrow is when everyone will see snow, and very heavy LES bands will set up.
> 
> My current thought is salt the overnight hours for the open tomorrow and the opportunity for blades tomorrow. (for those where banding sets up)


Express:

Thanks for the continued updates!


----------



## redskinsfan34

Thanks Ryan. So this means the storm is shifting or losing strength? It seems the totals and timing are going down and being pushed back? Just trying to learn a little.


----------



## 2FAST4U

michigancutter;1411944 said:


> Keep me posted on date and time.
> Big ben is saying only up to a inch tonight and dusting on Friday.


:crying::crying:

Ch 7 said 1-2 tonight and 1-2 tomorrow all I want is 2" so i can push some snow around, I guess a salting would be ok to!!! Time will tell  How did you like that ford you test drove?
Sunday afternoon? That's what P&M wanted to do... If no one from the west side is coming we can keep it on gratiot and not have to drive so far

Thanks again Ryan...Guess I'll leave the plow off till tomorrow morning and see what happens


----------



## rbmarvin77

GimmeSnow!!;1410416 said:


> How about a meeting for us in northeast Oakland county like Mr b's in clarkston right off 75 or something like that. Something off Lapeer road would be even better for me but I know there's some guys in waterford/clarkston/ortonville area that post on here regularly that would come out. Wouldn't mind going to sharks club and shooting a couple games of pool either.


I would show up if they did a meeting in that area!


----------



## stanky

Matson Snow;1411945 said:


> Thanks Ryan........:salute:


Hey Todd r bringing the coffee to Mich ave. Or am I ?


----------



## A&LSiteService

Good morning Stanky, What are ya doing for lunch?


----------



## FIREMEDIC2572

Magnatrac and myself could possibly do a north oakland meet... depending on schedules and stuff like that..


----------



## stanky

I think we should have a meeting , get to,meet each other , help each other out through these tough times and buy our loyal and helpful friend express a big thick juicy Steak dinner !!!


----------



## michigancutter

2FAST4U;1411990 said:


> :crying::crying:
> 
> Ch 7 said 1-2 tonight and 1-2 tomorrow all I want is 2" so i can push some snow around, I guess a salting would be ok to!!! Time will tell  How did you like that ford you test drove?
> Sunday afternoon? That's what P&M wanted to do... If no one from the west side is coming we can keep it on gratiot and not have to drive so far
> 
> Really, didn't hear sevens report. I'll take whatever drops. F350 was nice, but high miles 150,000. Price wasn't bad 16,000 with a 2yr warranty. I like my big trucks.lol.
> I'm game for Sunday, if it's close enough. Don't really want to drive hours away for a couple beers. Keep me posted. Thanks


----------



## bdryer

Hey guys.... Appreciate all the weather info, but it's all Greek to me. All I know is my weather detector is going crazy right now...... the birds are ATTACKING the seed this morning! We are definetly in for something!! Good luck and be safe.


----------



## sprinklrman57

Doing the snow dance bogie


----------



## sprinklrman57

Snow dance bogie


----------



## Glockshot73!

Better to be prepared. This has been a interesting lp to watch. It looks like because the low is directly above us the cold air is actual gonna make a horeshoe around SE Mich. Please correct me if I'm wrong. This sucks cold front isn't gonna be as intense as though earlier in the week either. I'm gonna have to start doing some hardscape advertising for some $$.


----------



## bln

Bogie? You golfing?


----------



## sprinklrman57

bln;1412151 said:


> Bogie? You golfing?


Boggie.......bougie....buggie......ykwim


----------



## sprinklrman57

Two feet of snow @ bogie lk. rd. & m-59


----------



## rbmarvin77

TheXpress2002;1411933 said:


> Current thought is with the track of the LP the east side will get dryslotted with the onset of snow. The folks on the westside will see some sort of banding as the LP slides north. Once the system moves east tomorrow is when everyone will see snow, and very heavy LES bands will set up.
> 
> My current thought is salt the overnight hours for the open tomorrow and the opportunity for blades tomorrow. (for those where banding sets up)


Thanks Ryan for the update!


----------



## firelwn82

Express again I thank you for your dedication and updates on the weather for us all to see and view. I have said it many times but I don't even look at the channel weather guessers reports. I only come here to see and believe. I'm just hoping for pushable events in the really really close near future. I would love to see a push come every other day for the next month honestly. 
Also due to the current bickering going on excuse me for asking stupid questions down the road because I have officially put some people on the ignore list and will never see there posts again. :salute: It's just not worth my time seeing there ignorant post's. Happy plowing all.


----------



## Matson Snow

stanky;1412014 said:


> Hey Todd r bringing the coffee to Mich ave. Or am I ?


Coffee????......I was thinking Beer........:waving:


----------



## brookline

stanky;1412014 said:


> Hey Todd r bringing the coffee to Mich ave. Or am I ?


Stanky, you plow @ Michigan Ave also? Im in the White F250. Ill have to say hello. What do you drive?


----------



## Matson Snow

brookline;1412250 said:


> Stanky, you plow @ Michigan Ave also? Im in the White F250. Ill have to say hello. What do you drive?


Those are His Beautiful Loaders out there........payup


----------



## stanky

Cat 938F loader with 16' pusher box


----------



## TGS Inc.

We have a route open in Livonia / Plymouth if anyone is interested or knows of someone...We had a great sub on this route but his truck was just stolen! It could be a few weeks before all the details are sorted out. We would keep the new sub on the route though even if/when his truck is back up and running...Thanks! 

-Wayne


----------



## caitlyncllc

Weather.com rocks. They said for today in Fenton "rain developing by 4pm". It has been raining since before I got up at 6am. Tomorrows forecast "1 inch of snow expected" with a "60% chance of precipitation". How can I "expect" 1 inch of snow with only a 60% chance or precip? Hmmmm. Ponder this I will.


----------



## brookline

Oh ok. Looks like he's finally going to be able to use them!


----------



## Luther

Matson Snow;1412238 said:


> Coffee????......I was thinking Beer........:waving:





brookline;1412250 said:


> Stanky, you plow @ Michigan Ave also? Im in the White F250. Ill have to say hello. What do you drive?





stanky;1412276 said:


> Cat 938F loader with 16' pusher box


Ohh great.

I can see Charlie LeDuff's newest report right now. 

High priced union workers drunk, goofing off and plowing snow....film at 6:00pm! :crying:


----------



## Patrick34

*Stolen*

Stolen equipment alert: our skid steer snow blower attachment was stolen. We showed up at our condo site earlier today and the snow blower attachment was gone. It is a FFC 60" blower attached to the loader. Loader not taken, just the snow blower attachment gone. We keep the loader and attachment parked on site all winter (Rochester), the idiots took the attachment off the loader and took it. If by chance anyone hears of any of these units for sale or floating around, I would certainly appreciate a heads up. Thanks.


----------



## Danhoe

*new dot law, talking on the phone.*

http://www.jjkeller.com/webapp/wcs/...houtyourcellphone-122011_10151_-1_10551_31918


----------



## Luther

Very sorry to hear about this Pat.

I'll do my small part and keep my eyes and ears open for you.

No cameras anywhere around that maybe tagged the bastards?


----------



## terrapro

Danhoe;1412329 said:


> http://www.jjkeller.com/webapp/wcs/...houtyourcellphone-122011_10151_-1_10551_31918


Here is where it gets iffy...

Who does it affect?

For now, the rule applies to:

•All interstate commercial motor vehicle drivers (as "commercial motor vehicle" is defined in section 390.5; this includes both CDL and non-CDL drivers); and
•All intrastate CMV drivers hauling a placarded amount of hazardous materials.


----------



## Matson Snow

TCLA;1412312 said:


> Ohh great.
> 
> I can see Charlie LeDuff's newest report right now.
> 
> *High priced* union workers drunk, goofing off and plowing snow....film at 6:00pm! :crying:


High Priced?????.......I will show you High priced.....I think a Strike is in Order....


----------



## dfd9

Danhoe;1412329 said:


> http://www.jjkeller.com/webapp/wcs/...houtyourcellphone-122011_10151_-1_10551_31918


You'll notice that this is not a law, but a rule.

Put in place by an unconstitutional "branch" of gov't.

If our wonderful lawmakers would review the Constitution, they would realize that it is illegal for them to give up "rule" making authority to other arms of gov't.



terrapro;1412348 said:


> Here is where it gets iffy...
> 
> Who does it affect?
> 
> For now, the rule applies to:
> 
> •All interstate commercial motor vehicle drivers (as "commercial motor vehicle" is defined in section 390.5; this includes both CDL and non-CDL drivers); and
> •All intrastate CMV drivers hauling a placarded amount of hazardous materials.


Not iffy for MI. Just like DOT numbers are not required in all states, MI has gone a step further and made this applicable to all CMV drivers.

Unless someone has info to the contrary?


----------



## Luther

terrapro;1412348 said:


> Here is where it gets iffy...
> 
> Who does it affect?
> 
> For now, the rule applies to:
> 
> •All interstate commercial motor vehicle drivers (as "commercial motor vehicle" is defined in section 390.5; this includes both CDL and non-CDL drivers); and
> •All intrastate CMV drivers hauling a placarded amount of hazardous materials.


Do you have a employee policy and procedures manual for your team Cole?

If so it's best to add an addendum to it so as a company you are officially complying to this.

Too many words to type...if you want to know how we're handling this give me a call and I'll help as much as I can.


----------



## 24v6spd

terrapro;1412348 said:


> Here is where it gets iffy...
> 
> Who does it affect?
> 
> For now, the rule applies to:
> 
> •All interstate commercial motor vehicle drivers (as "commercial motor vehicle" is defined in section 390.5; this includes both CDL and non-CDL drivers); and
> •All intrastate CMV drivers hauling a placarded amount of hazardous materials.


So we are good for now until they introduce new laws at the state level.


----------



## Luther

dfd9;1412356 said:


> You'll notice that this is not a law, but a rule.
> 
> Put in place by an unconstitutional "branch" of gov't.
> 
> If our wonderful lawmakers would review the Constitution, they would realize that it is illegal for them to give up "rule" making authority to other arms of gov't.
> 
> Not trying to downplay this, but in talking to a couple different police departments they know little to nothing about this. Enforcement will be up to them...but being a federal ruling they don't seem too focused on it. Also I believe the funds collected won't go to local agencies. Most likely they will use this to trump up charges after an accident.
> 
> It's still best to pay attention to this and follow some simple guidelines so you are not in violation.
> 
> Not iffy for MI. Just like DOT numbers are not required in all states, MI has gone a step further and made this applicable to all CMV drivers.
> 
> Unless someone has info to the contrary?


I also believe this to be the case.


----------



## Luther

24v6spd;1412365 said:


> So we are good for now until they introduce new laws at the state level.


Nope. It's enforceable now if someone wishes to enforce it.


----------



## Lightningllc

Jim can u email me a copy for my handbook. [email protected]


----------



## Luther

If I do, will you admit to owing me a 12 pack of my choice?


----------



## Tscape

TCLA;1412387 said:


> Nope. It's enforceable now if someone wishes to enforce it.


But all you'd have to do is obtain a writ of certiori from the U.S. Supreme Court, and it gets thrown out. Fuhgetaboddit


----------



## Superior L & L

I've talked to some people who got stopped for this already by state cops. Apparently for the first 30 days they are giving warning.


----------



## 24v6spd

TCLA;1412387 said:


> Nope. It's enforceable now if someone wishes to enforce it.


According to the law I am reading I am an intrastate driver NOT transporting hazardous material that needs to be placarded so it doesn't apply.


----------



## Luther

24v6spd;1412407 said:


> According to the law I am reading I am an intrastate driver NOT transporting hazardous material that needs to be placarded so it doesn't apply.


Good luck with that.


----------



## Lightningllc

TCLA;1412404 said:


> If I do, will you admit to owing me a 12 pack of my choice?


Sure and we can talk over potbelly lunch


----------



## Luther

Tscape;1412405 said:


> But all you'd have to do is obtain a writ of certiori from the U.S. Supreme Court, and it gets thrown out. Fuhgetaboddit


Many thanks for the groovy tee shirt Mike!


----------



## Superior L & L

Superior L & L;1411019 said:


> Great day today before a possible storm. We got FIVE catalytic converters stolen last night  .
> Scrambling to find a shop to get all five done today was a pain !!!
> The real bummer is they cannot go on one insurance claim so its not even
> Worth a claim


I was wrong. Turns out they got 6 converters. Our van has two on it. One week its battery's the next it's catalytic converters.


----------



## terrapro

Yeah now that I am thinking about it Brian Allor had posted the link saying it was law in MI....this was probably 100 pages ago now lol.


----------



## Luther

Lightningllc;1412412 said:


> Sure and we can talk over potbelly lunch


On it's way....

If you want the Spanish version, you'll owe me dinner.


----------



## caitlyncllc

Superior L & L;1412415 said:


> I was wrong. Turns out they got 6 converters. Our van has two on it. One week its battery's the next it's catalytic converters.


Hang 'em. Sorry dude, that sucks. Do you have that fab guys number? thanks


----------



## 24v6spd

terrapro;1412416 said:


> Yeah now that I am thinking about it Brian Allor had posted the link saying it was law in MI....this was probably 100 pages ago now lol.


I have checked the MSP and Michigan legislature websites and the only law I could find concerns texting and driving, Some individual jurisdictions have laws concerning cell phone use while driving but I can't find any laws at state level.


----------



## procut

Superior L & L;1412415 said:


> I was wrong. Turns out they got 6 converters. Our van has two on it. One week its battery's the next it's catalytic converters.


I get so sick of hearing about this stuff. Just a few pages back someone was posting that they had a skid steer snow blower stolen. I myself had a nice 60" ZTR stolen a few months ago. All this theft is getting out of controll. Not sure what can be be done about it. You can try to keep stuff locked up and secure but they still find a way half the time. The only thing I can think of is make the punishment VERY severe for this type of theft; IF any of these people ever get caught. Something severe enough that would make them and they're POS friends think twice before ever stealing anything else from a hardworking person(s).


----------



## 24v6spd

Update: From the Msp motor carrier site,

http://michigan.gov/documents/msp/CMV_Cell_Phone_Ban_FAQ_372790_7.pdf


----------



## Lightningllc

TCLA;1412420 said:


> On it's way....
> 
> If you want the Spanish version, you'll owe me dinner.


Black rock in hartland. Just don't wine me and dine me then leave me out to dry.


----------



## newhere

that cell phone rule is just ridiculous. Absolutely ridiculous.


----------



## Superior L & L

24v6spd;1412437 said:


> Update: From the Msp motor carrier site,
> 
> http://michigan.gov/documents/msp/CMV_Cell_Phone_Ban_FAQ_372790_7.pdf


Great info. Its clear as day now 
Thank you :salute:


----------



## bln

My truck has a gvwr of 9,990lbs. Does this law only affect me if I'm towing a trailer?


----------



## caitlyncllc

bln;1412457 said:


> My truck has a gvwr of 9,990lbs. Does this law only affect me if I'm towing a trailer?


it says any vehicle with a gvw or gcvw over 10,000 pounds. that includes you buddy. time to suck it up and sport a blue blinking ear like all the cool people do.
I'm have 2. One for each ear. Cause I'm that cool.


----------



## FIREMEDIC2572

Its all about revenue..... just like everything else they keep throwing at us. I can't believe how much they have changed the rules in the past 10 yrs...


----------



## Boomer123

TheXpress2002;1411933 said:


> Current thought is with the track of the LP the east side will get dryslotted with the onset of snow. The folks on the westside will see some sort of banding as the LP slides north. Once the system moves east tomorrow is when everyone will see snow, and very heavy LES bands will set up.
> 
> My current thought is salt the overnight hours for the open tomorrow and the opportunity for blades tomorrow. (for those where banding sets up)


Ryan good to talk to you for a few at the post the other night. I also want to thank you for your weather post here in the SE Michigan thread where I believe they should be because your posts pertain to this area only SE MI. It would get lost in the general weather thread.
I appreciate it posted in this area and if others do not then piss on them.


----------



## 2FAST4U

michigancutter;1412083 said:


> I'm game for Sunday, if it's close enough. Don't really want to drive hours away for a couple beers. Keep me posted. Thanks


So who's all in for sunday afternoon? Go watch some football and drink some beers....


----------



## bln

I'm in, where and what time?


----------



## snow plowman

its snowing real good here in muskegon now


----------



## Boomer123

snow plowman;1412516 said:


> its snowing real good here in muskegon now


Probably lucky to get an inch here. Will just have to wait to see what mother nature brings.


----------



## dfd9

24v6spd;1412437 said:


> Update: From the Msp motor carrier site,
> 
> http://michigan.gov/documents/msp/CMV_Cell_Phone_Ban_FAQ_372790_7.pdf


It appears that someone in Michigan is misinterpreting the RULE. Not law, but RULE. These guys can't make laws, only legislators can.

That statement clearly is different than the Feds.


----------



## 24v6spd

dfd9;1412522 said:


> It appears that someone in Michigan is misinterpreting the RULE. Not law, but RULE. These guys can't make laws, only legislators can.
> 
> That statement clearly is different than the Feds.


I noticed several discrepencies in between the Federal version and the State version.


----------



## P&M Landscaping

2FAST4U;1412499 said:


> So who's all in for sunday afternoon? Go watch some football and drink some beers....


I'm in for Sunday, around 1 or 2?


----------



## FIREMEDIC2572

I will talk to our motor carrier in shelby twp when I am at work tomorrow..... just to get his take on it..


----------



## 24v6spd

FIREMEDIC2572;1412537 said:


> I will talk to our motor carrier in shelby twp when I am at work tomorrow..... just to get his take on it..


Great, please give us an update.


----------



## michigancutter

2FAST4U;1412499 said:


> So who's all in for sunday afternoon? Go watch some football and drink some beers....


I'm in, what time an place? Alternative u in? Rain showers still by me. Just plain wet!


----------



## P&M Landscaping

Looks like another flop of a storm :realmad:


----------



## TheXpress2002

P&M Landscaping;1412557 said:


> Looks like another flop of a storm :realmad:


Flash freeze in a few hours. Temps drop into mid 20's

Just got home from the shop. Give me a few mins to pick the data apart


----------



## snow_man_48045

P&M Landscaping;1412557 said:


> Looks like another flop of a storm :realmad:


More salt... Spider webs will stay on the plow tonight


----------



## bln

Randy, your check is burning a hole in my pocket, please call me so we can meet up tonigh.


----------



## Luther

Awesome! 

Love to hear the Muskegon updates. Thanks


----------



## TheXpress2002

I would not give up on this entirely. Yes I do admit the dryslot sucks for us in SE Mich, but, the slot does shift east overnight (at some point) and winds will shift from the west allowing bands to set up over SE Mich through the day tomorrow.

Good map to follow here overnight. Select T MSLP Fronts You can throw RADAR over the top but may become a little confusing for some

http://www.ssd.noaa.gov/goes/east/gl/flash-ft.html

Spoke with my sister in Chicago and she said they are getting absolutely hammered worse than forecasted


----------



## terrapro

TheXpress2002;1412566 said:


> Flash freeze in a few hours. Temps drop into mid 20's
> 
> Just got home from the shop. Give me a few mins to pick the data apart


 That is what I was thinking.



TheXpress2002;1412585 said:


> I would not give up on this entirely. Yes I do admit the dryslot sucks for us in SE Mich, but, the slot does shift east overnight (at some point) and winds will shift from the west allowing bands to set up over SE Mich through the day tomorrow.
> 
> Good map to follow here overnight. Select T MSLP Fronts You can throw RADAR over the top but may become a little confusing for some
> 
> http://www.ssd.noaa.gov/goes/east/gl/flash-ft.html
> 
> Spoke with my sister in Chicago and she said they are getting absolutely hammered worse than forecasted


Alittle ice with a light snow on top for an AM salt run plus another Noonish salt run would be fine by me.


----------



## TheXpress2002

TCLA;1412581 said:


> Awesome!
> 
> Love to hear the Muskegon updates. Thanks


West of 131 is going to be annihilated. Lower totals in the 10 inch range from 96 north. You start heading closer to 94 and 12-16 inches is not out of the question.

That is why I am a little concerned about the banding here tomorrow because the lakes are wide open.


----------



## RMGLawn

P&M Landscaping;1412557 said:


> Looks like another flop of a storm :realmad:


Not at all...we'll get a good easy salt run.


----------



## TheXpress2002

Truely am sorry that this is slightly off forecast. I can assure you though the opportunuty for 4 or 5 systems in the next 7 days is not out of the question.


----------



## Luther

TheXpress2002;1412596 said:


> West of 131 is going to be annihilated. Lower totals in the 10 inch range from 96 north. You start heading closer to 94 and 12-16 inches is not out of the question..


Awesome! That's about 4 pushes if timed right.


----------



## Lightningllc

I'm loaded the guys are begging to work and I'm broke from buying trucks so lets get to work. 

Just bought a 2002 e450 7.3 sprinkler truck fully stocked today. 

I need to do something I'm spending to much this winter.


----------



## terrapro

TheXpress2002;1412603 said:


> Truely am sorry that this is slightly off forecast. I can assure you though the opportunuty for 4 or 5 systems in the next 7 days is not out of the question.


No need for that Ryan! You don't make the weather, you just let us know the data.


----------



## TheXpress2002

TCLA;1412606 said:


> Awesome! That's about 4 pushes if timed right.


5 trucks and 5 guys can be there in 3 hours......lol


----------



## snow_man_48045

Thanks for the update Ryan!
Maybe at some point this winter we will get over this fall/spring like weather and have all snow from the start of a storm.


----------



## terrapro

Lightningllc;1412616 said:


> I'm loaded the guys are begging to work and I'm broke from buying trucks so lets get to work.
> 
> Just bought a 2002 e450 7.3 sprinkler truck fully stocked today.
> 
> I need to do something I'm spending to much this winter.


Don't you have 20 pines to cut down?


----------



## 2FAST4U

TheXpress2002;1412603 said:


> Truely am sorry that this is slightly off forecast. I can assure you though the opportunuty for 4 or 5 systems in the next 7 days is not out of the question.


Its all good, your just telling us what your seeing. And who knows we could still all end up with 4" on the ground tomorrow, weirder things have happened...like rain in January :laughing:

And as for Sunday it seams like all eastsiders so some were close...P&M would you drive north a Little? Alternative said Detroit Pub, that sounds good to me......everyone else?


----------



## Lightningllc

I know I can count on the one and only express to give me a weeks heads up and get me off my [email protected]@ and get ready for the storm. Thanks ryan you truly are a scholar and one hell of a nice guy. We need to go to breakfast soon too.


----------



## TheXpress2002

Just got a call from Saline. Flakes are flying at 33 degrees


----------



## Lightningllc

terrapro;1412625 said:


> Don't you have 20 pines to cut down?


Just a bid and it's done bidded.


----------



## BossPlow2010

Lightningllc;1412631 said:


> Just a bid and it's done bidded.


Pines suck to cut down, or cut in general. It clogs up the saw and you can't burn the wood indoors. The one thing it does make is for good carpentry wood.


----------



## 2FAST4U

BossPlow2010;1412645 said:


> Pines suck to cut down, or cut in general. It clogs up the saw and you can't burn the wood indoors. The one thing it does make is for good carpentry wood.


When I was in canada thats all they had for us to burn in the cabin's Black Spruce and a few sticks of birch!!! Needs to say we were filling the stove every hour!!!


----------



## caitlyncllc

A few flakes floating down with the rain drops now. A salting tonight is better than nothing. Think I will have a beer to celebrate!  Thanks for the info Ryan. Nice to meet you the other day at the Post.


----------



## esshakim

All kinds of action on the radar but nothing outside yet.. getting geared for salt later this evening


----------



## Plow man Foster

*For All My NON- Followers "You never learn anything by doing it right"*

Well the past couple days i've been laid back Reading you guys' post on here. And thinking about how SO MANY people were Pushing me under the Mat just because my prognosis was different than Express'. By all means not trying to take Express' "Spot" But i just come on here and post my forecast.. Weather is one of my new hobbies!

I will Admit it Right now im learning the ropes of reading all the different weather maps and such, i also regurgitate SOME of what the local newscasters say too. Some of you guys are CRAZY for not considering their work! Not only that but i also use over 6 different sources!
Call me what you want! Cant say i'll be right 100% of the time but im pretty sure we're batting 3000 at the moment.... Jus' Sayin'! 
So who's Buying my breakfast?


----------



## P&M Landscaping

2FAST4U;1412627 said:


> Its all good, your just telling us what your seeing. And who knows we could still all end up with 4" on the ground tomorrow, weirder things have happened...like rain in January :laughing:
> 
> And as for Sunday it seams like all eastsiders so some were close...P&M would you drive north a Little? Alternative said Detroit Pub, that sounds good to me......everyone else?


I'm down for whatever... Where is the Detroit pub?


----------



## TheXpress2002

Plow man Foster;1412715 said:


> Well the past couple days i've been laid back Reading you guys' post on here. And thinking about how SO MANY people were Pushing me under the Mat just because my prognosis was different than Express'. By all means not trying to take Express' "Spot" But i just come on here and post my forecast.. Weather is one of my new hobbies!
> 
> I will Admit it Right now im learning the ropes of reading all the different weather maps and such, i also regurgitate SOME of what the local newscasters say too. Some of you guys are CRAZY for not considering their work! Not only that but i also use over 6 different sources!
> Call me what you want! Cant say i'll be right 100% of the time but im pretty sure we're batting 3000 at the moment.... Jus' Sayin'!
> So who's Buying my breakfast?


Dont light that cigar yet sweetheart.


----------



## PowersTree

BossPlow2010;1412645 said:


> Pines suck to cut down, or cut in general. It clogs up the saw and you can't burn the wood indoors. The one thing it does make is for good carpentry wood.


Pine trees do suck, and are the most dangerous also......from a climbers perspective. The top climber in the world, was killed taking down a pine.

Anyone else know this trick????? For the sap you use actually Mayonnaise as a hand wash. It makes me want to puke from the texture, and feel, but it pulls the sap right off.


----------



## procut

PowersTree;1412730 said:


> Anyone else know this trick????? For the sap you use actually Mayonnaise as a hand wash. It makes me want to puke from the texture, and feel, but it pulls the sap right off.


Hmmm, I'll have to remember that one.

On a side note, radar looks depressing. Maybe a little bit of a relief - my right hand man quit on me last Wednesday. Have a new guy lined up to plow in his place but still a little nerve racking.


----------



## BossPlow2010

procut;1412740 said:


> Hmmm, I'll have to remember that one.
> 
> .


I use orange glow, because of the grit in it, just out of curiosity, how'd you discover mayonnaise worked"


----------



## eatonpaving

procut;1412740 said:


> Hmmm, I'll have to remember that one.
> 
> On a side note, radar looks depressing. Maybe a little bit of a relief - my right hand man quit on me last Wednesday. Have a new guy lined up to plow in his place but still a little nerve racking.


tell me about it...my best driver had his appendix bust, still in the hospital, so now i have my mechanic doing the plowing ....well when it comes...he has never plowed....oh well comes with the job.....


----------



## grassmaster06

procut;1412740 said:


> Hmmm, I'll have to remember that one.
> 
> On a side note, radar looks depressing. Maybe a little bit of a relief - my right hand man quit on me last Wednesday. Have a new guy lined up to plow in his place but still a little nerve racking.


 when my main man quit it Put me in a rough situation,I recovered but good guys are really not easy to find, especially one that fits the program


----------



## Lightningllc

Starting to change from rain to snow now. Hitting the hay til 12am


----------



## michigancutter

P&M Landscaping;1412717 said:


> I'm down for whatever... Where is the Detroit pub?


Where's Detroit pub at? Never been. Just wet by me still.


----------



## Metro Lawn

P&M Landscaping;1412717 said:


> I'm down for whatever... Where is the Detroit pub?


There are several. I use to DJ at the Gratiot & Brush location downtown. There is another at 14 Mile & Harper.


----------



## snowfighter83

grassmaster06;1412770 said:


> when my main man quit it Put me in a rough situation,I recovered but *good guys are really not easy to find, especially one that fits the program*


as an employee i appreciate this acknowledgment...


----------



## P&M Landscaping

Metro Lawn;1412793 said:


> There are several. I use to DJ at the Gratiot & Brush location downtown. There is another at 14 Mile & Harper.


14 and harper isn't too far from where I'll be. I'm down!


----------



## Greenstar lawn

P&M Landscaping;1412807 said:


> 14 and harper isn't too far from where I'll be. I'm down!


I think there is one in Mt Clemens too.


----------



## eatonpaving

bln;1412576 said:


> Randy, your check is burning a hole in my pocket, please call me so we can meet up tonigh.


will do...................


----------



## 24v6spd

PowersTree;1412730 said:


> Pine trees do suck, and are the most dangerous also......from a climbers perspective. The top climber in the world, was killed taking down a pine.
> 
> Anyone else know this trick????? For the sap you use actually Mayonnaise as a hand wash. It makes me want to puke from the texture, and feel, but it pulls the sap right off.


 I'll have to try that. I have a bunch of pines to clear on my property up north. Does that have to be real mayo or will Miracle Whip work?


----------



## terrapro

Light snow and windshield freezing up here. Feels just like the last storms that came through.


----------



## 2FAST4U

Metro Lawn;1412793 said:


> There are several. I use to DJ at the Gratiot & Brush location downtown. There is another at 14 Mile & Harper.


I'm talking about the one at 14 and harper....1or2 ish guys?


----------



## redskinsfan34

26 degrees and absolutely nothing falling from the sky. :realmad:. Reading the radar looks like nothing's happenin' till 4am. I sure would like my 2" trigger to kick in. Ryan, thoughts?


----------



## tsnap

eatonpaving;1412753 said:


> tell me about it...my best driver had his appendix bust, still in the hospital, so now i have my mechanic doing the plowing ....well when it comes...he has never plowed....oh well comes with the job.....


Randy you ever need a hand call me i knoiw I can always spare some time to help someone out. Got a couple trucks depending on timing 248-579-3406 and based out of westland as well


----------



## brookline

I really wanted to get a salting in early and hope for a push later, but this looks like it hitting us much later than I expected. Anyone got an idea of when it will start?


----------



## Metro Lawn

Temps dropping fast all over town. Nothing on radar, but we should have ice forming. Any reports?


----------



## PowersTree

FIREMEDIC2572;1412020 said:


> Magnatrac and myself could possibly do a north oakland meet... depending on schedules and stuff like that..


Bullfrogs???? There's quite a few of us in North Oakland.


----------



## Milwaukee

Had 1/4" ice on 11 F250. Worst part your Father made you scrap ice off in rush. :realmad: Broke 2 scrappers from remove ice off window and door window. 


I plan get up 4 a.m. to made sure no snow.


----------



## PowersTree

I learned it from the guy I learned trees from. 

I prefer to eat MW, and while it does work not nearly as well as Helemans mayo. 

When I we trees full time, I always had packets in truck for handwashing purposes.


----------



## TheXpress2002

Quick shout out to the playpen in GR. That band looks like it is burrying you.


----------



## brookline

Pavement is starting to dry up in wayne


----------



## P&M Landscaping

Fox 2 just said a possible 1"-2" still!!!


----------



## Metro Lawn

P&M Landscaping;1412942 said:


> Fox 2 just said a possible 1"-2" still!!!


Friday? Friday night?


----------



## hosejockey4506

light snow in fenton now currently so its changing over


----------



## Metro Lawn

showing 25 downtown with a wind chill of 12


----------



## eatonpaving

tsnap;1412899 said:


> Randy you ever need a hand call me i knoiw I can always spare some time to help someone out. Got a couple trucks depending on timing 248-579-3406 and based out of westland as well


will do thanks.......


----------



## smoore45

Plow man Foster;1412715 said:


> Call me what you want! Cant say i'll be right 100% of the time but im pretty sure we're batting 3000 at the moment.... Jus' Sayin'!
> So who's Buying my breakfast?


Let me preface this by saying that I am not bickering or attacking, just provided constructive feedback.

This statement quoted here is where you lost me. Otherwise you make some good points (i.e. getting some input from professional meteorologists). But no one is really interested in who is right and wrong. Besides, the storm isn't even over yet. Tone it down a little and more people may listen.

On another note, I just drove back from playing ice hockey in Dearborn and the temp went from 31 when I left to 26 within the 20minute drive home.


----------



## TheXpress2002

Starting to watch a band form along the 94 corridor, not heavy but does saturate the dry slot


----------



## Metro Lawn

Anyone seen any ice?


----------



## TheXpress2002

Metro Lawn;1412977 said:


> Anyone seen any ice?


Just spot stuff here in canton, ypsi cams has blowing snow on pavement

.....as i say that, light snow is now falling in canton


----------



## RMGLawn

LIGHT blowing snow in Wyandotte, and light ice. Drove through some lots and not bad, but def not super clear


----------



## Metro Lawn

Thanks Ryan. Just let the dog out. Starting to get very fine sleet/ice/snow mix here


----------



## TheXpress2002

so depressing....

http://www.opentopia.com/webcam/4982


----------



## michigancutter

Chris Edwards just said .09 of a inch by late friday for the far east siders. Looks like 75 east to lake ain't getting much but I'm no expert.
I'm in on the 14 and harper one. Let me know what time


----------



## RMGLawn

Ryan, do you think we'll get any snow from this?


----------



## TheXpress2002

michigancutter;1413004 said:


> Chris Edwards just said .09 of a inch by late friday for the far east siders. Looks like 75 east to lake ain't getting much but I'm no expert.


Watching the dry slot slowly erode. Latest RUC model shows .12 liquid around 2.5 inches by midday tomorrow.

We might thank Lake Erie for eroding the dry slot.....lol


----------



## Allor Outdoor

Starting to get a very light dusting in Commerce


----------



## brookline

TheXpress2002;1413010 said:


> Watching the dry slot slowly erode. Latest RUC model shows .12 liquid around 2.5 inches by midday tomorrow.
> 
> We might thank Lake Erie for eroding the dry slot.....lol


That's what I'm talking about! Thanks for all your hard work Sir!


----------



## alpha01

Bone dry and high winds over here on 14 and Dequindre


----------



## Icemelter

Light blowing snow in Warren. Testing out some new brine equipment tonight anyway.
Spraying parking lots at about 70 gal/acre
Will watch results for remainder of the night


----------



## Metro Lawn

Icemelter;1413043 said:


> Light blowing snow in Warren. Testing out some new brine equipment tonight anyway.
> Spraying parking lots at about 70 gal/acre
> Will watch results for remainder of the night


It should work. That is about double the rate needed for this stuff.


----------



## TGS Inc.

About 1/8 of an inch fell in Dearborn over the last hour or so...Blowing around alot, lots are patchy.


----------



## BossPlow2010

Today is Friday the 13th, knock on wood


----------



## ACutAbovemi

Very light dusting in commerce. Driveways are all ice, main roads are fine. Thinking head out about 4am with a thick salting that will last through the morning


----------



## Superior L & L

Hmmmmm, what to do


----------



## Luther

Superior L & L;1413101 said:


> Hmmmmm, what to do


Salt away man! Should wrap around and cover us later this morning.

Sorry to hear about you getting thieved Paul.


----------



## Lightningllc

What to do??????


----------



## TGS Inc.

TCLA;1413109 said:


> Salt away man! Should wrap around and cover us later this morning.
> 
> Sorry to hear about you getting thieved Paul.


+1!!Thumbs Up payup


----------



## Moonlighter

Very cold and a little blowing snow, not even a dusting yet out right now in Pontiac.


----------



## bln

Patchy in novi and farmington


----------



## Luther

So far a dud.


----------



## Lightningllc

I don't know what to do. Light salt app on dry ashpalt and concrete in anticipation of a 1" or dump it down and watch the wind blow it away. What to do times tick tocking away. Do I call the sidewalk guys. What to do.

If I put salt down the snow will stick to it instead of blowing away


----------



## Moonlighter

I am planning on spot salting for now, wait and see if anything unfolds. I am heading out to check for ice about 4:30am, the snow bands could screw us but customers gotta be ready to open.


----------



## terrapro

Lightningllc;1413131 said:


> I don't know what to do. Light salt app on dry ashpalt and concrete in anticipation of a 1" or dump it down and watch the wind blow it away. What to do times tick tocking away. Do I call the sidewalk guys. What to do.
> 
> If I put salt down the snow will stick to it instead of blowing away


No kidding, I am sitting here right on the edge of it with 1/4" down and wondering if I should wait to plow our drop salt now just to possibly have to plow anyway?

I also have mr plow across the street plowing the 1/4" who is not helping the situation.


----------



## bln

Randy, I'm heading to plymouth.


----------



## Lightningllc

Screw it. Medium salt app


----------



## TGS Inc.

Latest frame of radar shows it filling in over Wayne Cty... 

Salt salt salt....


----------



## Superior L & L

Thanks Jim, We started a full salt run at 3:00. Some walks clean and dry others slick. All lots are ice rinks.


----------



## Greenstar lawn

Light dusting in chesterfield and new haven. Salt run


----------



## michigancutter

Very light dusting in Richmond/Lenox area.


----------



## eatonpaving

bln;1413137 said:


> Randy, I'm heading to plymouth.


sorry brad i am back home now, its 4.38...i will be out tonight...i did not think to call....


----------



## RMGLawn

Heading to do a salt run Downriver....if this keeps up we'll be plowing tonight. Snowing pretty good


----------



## michigancutter

Man, a broom or blower would take care of this little dusting. Blowing more then sticking by me.


----------



## Greenstar lawn

michigancutter;1413155 said:


> Man, a broom or blower would take care of this little dusting. Blowing more then sticking by me.


Yeah same here. Its snowing but the wind is just blowing it around


----------



## alternative

[


Plow man Foster;1412715 said:


> Well the past couple days i've been laid back Reading you guys' post on here. And thinking about how SO MANY people were Pushing me under the Mat just because my prognosis was different than Express'. By all means not trying to take Express' "Spot" But i just come on here and post my forecast.. Weather is one of my new hobbies!
> 
> I will Admit it Right now im learning the ropes of reading all the different weather maps and such, i also regurgitate SOME of what the local newscasters say too. Some of you guys are CRAZY for not considering their work! Not only that but i also use over 6 different sources!
> Call me what you want! Cant say i'll be right 100% of the time but im pretty sure we're batting 3000 at the moment.... Jus' Sayin'!
> So who's Buying my breakfast?


i think Firelwn is buying you breakfast...but better pm him because i think he has you on blockdown...lol



eatonpaving;1412753 said:


> tell me about it...my best driver had his appendix bust, still in the hospital, so now i have my mechanic doing the plowing ....well when it comes...he has never plowed....oh well comes with the job.....


x3 - one of my drivers didnt quit but decided he would take a week long vaction THis Week - Nice...


----------



## TGS Inc.

Snow is starting to breakup on radar....


----------



## Lightningllc

Well crunchy lots hope it snows 1" otherwise they will be white.


----------



## Moonlighter

Just got back in, spot treated in Clarkston, lots in Waterford are iced up under the snow, Pontiac hit and miss.


----------



## firelwn82

alternative;1413162 said:


> [
> i think Firelwn is buying you breakfast...but better pm him because i think he has you on blockdown...lol


Um no..... lol


----------



## caitlyncllc

Just watched a guy push 1/4" of snow on the north side of flint. Guess that is what u call no tolerance?!?!


----------



## NewImgLwn&Lndsc

caitlyncllc;1413200 said:


> Just watched a guy push 1/4" of snow on the north side of flint. Guess that is what u call no tolerance?!?!


I saw a guy on Ford Rd. plowing this morning. Parking lot was patchy, had maybe 1/4" at best in spots.


----------



## ACutAbovemi

Hopefully they we plowing a few drifts ha. Just got in salted Novi, Farmington, Commerce. Still snowing here. With many spot north of us getting 10 fresh inches of 3 days I think I may pack up the sleds and head north. Think I will need someone to cover for salt on sat?


----------



## terrapro

Just got in to check the weather. I freakin HATE day snow with such passion! Almost whiteout conditions here, salt is not holding, and morons are everywhere. 

Dropped the blade one round already. Going back out for round two in a few. :realmad:


----------



## Glockshot73!

City of warren has their belly blades down for barley nothing. Guess their really trying to cut down on salt usage.


----------



## 2FAST4U

What a morning, ended up hand salting all the lots!! Just got done fixing my "NEW TO ME" spreader. worked great with no load on out, put salt in it and the belt would keep blowing off. All good now though!!


----------



## 290

Sorry to hear you guys are having so many employee problems, good people are hard to find. Id like to consider myself one of em but with wife working and going to school full time im now a stay at home dad. Nothing wrong with that its just that i miss working and i love doing snow. The waiting, planing and even the falling apart of everything on the first big snow.


----------



## Luther

2FAST4U;1413244 said:


> What a morning, ended up hand salting all the lots!! Just got done fixing my "NEW TO ME" spreader. worked great with no load on out, put salt in it and the belt would keep blowing off. All good now though!!


Will...when you find yourself in a pickle and really need the help, give me a call.

I got your back.


----------



## redskinsfan34

1.5" in Dexter. Just under 2" in Chelsea and still snowing lightly. Dropped the blade on commercial in Chelsea now back at home waiting till it's done to go back out.


----------



## 290

Dodgetruckman731;1413228 said:


> City of warren has their belly blades down for barley nothing. Guess their really trying to cut down on salt usage.


Sterling Heights just went buy with the same but were throwing a decent amount of salt down behind them. I have MAYBE a half inch over here and it stopped snowing about 20 minutes ago.


----------



## 2FAST4U

TCLA;1413270 said:


> Will...when you find yourself in a pickle and really need the help, give me a call.
> 
> I got your back.


Thanks Jim, wasn't that bad. It was refreshing to get out and push a spreader around the parking lots!!!!

Well stopped snowing in chesterfield, salts holding good. Maybe a run tomorrow morning for refreeze?


----------



## caitlyncllc

Cole - where r u plowing? I'm at 59 and 23 and there is maybe a half inch here.


----------



## alpha01

Full salt in Madison heights, warren, Clawson. Seen one plowing with sidewalk crew (monster snow blower). It didn't even make it up the blower chute...lol


----------



## stanky

TCLA;1413270 said:


> Will...when you find yourself in a pickle and really need the help, give me a call.
> 
> I got your back.


Hey that's my line . Lol


----------



## Superior L & L

Round two up here of salting. We could probably hit our northern residentials for a plow even


----------



## caitlyncllc

Superior L & L;1413331 said:


> Round two up here of salting. We could probably hit our northern residentials for a plow even


Great. I just took my boots off and put them on the boot dryer. Guess this means I should head back that way. Thanks for the post Paul.

Norther residentials meaning north side of Flint? or Clio? Birch Run?


----------



## Matson Snow

stanky;1413309 said:


> Hey that's my line . Lol


I thought you _ONLY_ had My Back.....I see how it is......:laughing:


----------



## brookline

What is with my trucks blowing tires!! Another one had something tear the sidewall. I take the spare out only to find somehow the exhaust brunt a hole through it. 4hrs and $200 later finally got it back home. Im going to put a huge magnet on my cutting edge and drive with it an inch off the ground. Oh and a lovely employee just stomped on the lug wrench and broke off two of the studs. So add about another $150 to the total. Grrrr.


----------



## terrapro

Wow that was the worst 1.5inches I have ever dealt with. That was ridiculous, I don't know why the snow wanted to stick but it did and it just kept coming.


----------



## 290

terrapro;1413433 said:


> Wow that was the worst 1.5inches I have ever dealt with. That was ridiculous, I don't know why the snow wanted to stick but it did and it just kept coming.


Can you explain a little? The words "worst 1.5 inches" "was rediculous" and "just kept comeing" has got me a little confused unless this is sarcasm


----------



## terrapro

290;1413438 said:


> Can you explain a little? The words "worst 1.5 inches" "was rediculous" and "just kept comeing" has got me a little confused unless this is sarcasm


Well first of all I spelled "ridiculous" and "coming" correctly.

No sarcasm, it was just one of those snows. Plowed/shoveled/salted all zero tolerance twice. It seemed like by the time I got done with a site it needed to be done all over again. I even applied more material than usual after clearing the lots and walks. The snow hasn't let up since last night, even now it is still lightly snowing.

Everything that was salted and/or plowed this morning only once looks real bad out here.


----------



## stanky

Matson Snow;1413391 said:


> I thought you _ONLY_ had My Back.....I see how it is......:laughing:


Oh don't be so sensitive !


----------



## PowersTree

terrapro;1413459 said:


> Well first of all I spelled "ridiculous" and "coming" correctly.
> 
> No sarcasm, it was just one of those snows. Plowed/shoveled/salted all zero tolerance twice. It seemed like by the time I got done with a site it needed to be done all over again. I even applied more material than usual after clearing the lots and walks. The snow hasn't let up since last night, even now it is still lightly snowing.
> 
> Everything that was salted and/or plowed this morning only once looks real bad out here.


I'm kind of glad to read this. Just as I got home, and undressed, the phone rang. I got a call to go run a second round on everything. I laid the salt down fairly thick, but not HEAVY on my first round. When I got back to the sites, they were just starting to cover over again, so I poured it down the second round. I was worried that it was an error of mine that I had to go run a second round.


----------



## ZachXSmith

Hope everyone stayed safe guys, we got about a half inch to 3/4 in saginaw and people were plowing everywhere. I salted twice and did my walks,then cleaned up my drives. I don't understand why everyone was plowing today and not just salting.. we may have got a little more after I went to sleep but not much.


----------



## 2FAST4U

Been watching it snow on and off all moring, even heavy at times...27* out and its actully melting before my eyes  whatever at least I was able to get one salt app in this moring!!!


----------



## Do It All Do It Right

Anyone do residential at 12 mile and meadowbrook


----------



## Lightningllc

Ya what is everyone doing in resi's. It's gonna warm up and theirs only 1" on them. I seen a lot of guys plowing a .5 inch this morning, all I can think of is desperate for money when I see that.


----------



## Moonlighter

Hey Powers how is Clarkston looking? was out there around 10am and added some more salt everything looked pretty good.


----------



## flykelley

Moonlighter;1413535 said:


> Hey Powers how is Clarkston looking? was out there around 10am and added some more salt everything looked pretty good.


Hi Brian
The church lot is snow covered as of 3:00. Not sure about anything else up this way.

Mike


----------



## Moonlighter

Thanks Mike, heading out on spot checks and will take care of the church.


----------



## Superior L & L

I know we will be out cleaning up lots overnight maki g it a 3 salt storm and some clean up


----------



## Plow man Foster

TheXpress2002;1412723 said:


> Dont light that cigar yet sweetheart.


Too late!

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










lol i saw your "original post! HRRR was in my favor!



smoore45;1412966 said:


> Let me preface this by saying that I am not bickering or attacking, just provided constructive feedback.
> 
> This statement quoted here is where you lost me. Otherwise you make some good points (i.e. getting some input from professional meteorologists). But no one is really interested in who is right and wrong. Besides, the storm isn't even over yet. Tone it down a little and more people may listen.


Haha sorry i'll remember to leave those out next time! Any CONSTRUCTIVE Criticism will be considered! Just post or PM me! I appreciate it!


----------



## gunsworth

brookline;1413432 said:


> What is with my trucks blowing tires!! Another one had something tear the sidewall. I take the spare out only to find somehow the exhaust brunt a hole through it. 4hrs and $200 later finally got it back home. Im going to put a huge magnet on my cutting edge and drive with it an inch off the ground. Oh and a lovely employee just stomped on the lug wrench and broke off two of the studs. So add about another $150 to the total. Grrrr.


With the cost of tires and amount I blow through with plowing and landscaping, I couldnt imagine not having road hazard on all my tires. sucks man, been there, but never again...


----------



## PowersTree

Moonlighter;1413535 said:


> Hey Powers how is Clarkston looking? was out there around 10am and added some more salt everything looked pretty good.


You were probably good until about 3-4pm. Then a band coated everything. Looks like round three salt run. I guess that's better than nothing.


----------



## Lightningllc

Round 2 tonight. Things are getting covered over. Might plow a handful of resi's


----------



## bdryer

brookline;1413432 said:


> What is with my trucks blowing tires!! Another one had something tear the sidewall. I take the spare out only to find somehow the exhaust brunt a hole through it. 4hrs and $200 later finally got it back home. Im going to put a huge magnet on my cutting edge and drive with it an inch off the ground. Oh and a lovely employee just stomped on the lug wrench and broke off two of the studs. So add about another $150 to the total. Grrrr.


I use a sealant I get from Gemplers.com. They have 2 grades.... standard, which will seal up to a 1/4" hole, and bulletproof (military) grade that will seal up to 1" holes. 
Yes this stuff really works.... use it in all my tires.... trailers, skid, and trucks. Have actually pulled nails from my trailer tires without any loss of pressure. Check it out. Has saved my a$$ quite a few times.


----------



## Tscape

TCLA;1412414 said:


> Many thanks for the groovy tee shirt Mike!


Da nada.


----------



## terrapro

I just bought gas for $3.79 per gal...


----------



## Milwaukee

bdryer;1413662 said:


> I use a sealant I get from Gemplers.com. They have 2 grades.... standard, which will seal up to a 1/4" hole, and bulletproof (military) grade that will seal up to 1" holes.
> Yes this stuff really works.... use it in all my tires.... trailers, skid, and trucks. Have actually pulled nails from my trailer tires without any loss of pressure. Check it out. Has saved my a$$ quite a few times.


Tire shop must be really love you for that.


----------



## Moonlighter

I would like to request a 2-4" snow fall that falls overnight, so we can clean it up and be done Thank you LOL. Today wasn't too bad, sorry to hear about all the issues everyone else had.


----------



## TGS Inc.

Just checked a few lots in Dearborn and Taylor...Most getting a little covered (all were salted earlier)...Looking like a nice salt run tonight! Snow looks to be done around 9pm...

So much for plowing this year...


----------



## magnatrac

terrapro;1413745 said:


> I just bought gas for $3.79 per gal...


That stinks I just bought diesel for $3.71 yesterday and gas was only 2 cents cheaper there. I cannot beleive the prices have jumped like they have. I would love to voice my opinon on it but thats probably better suited in a different thread :laughing: Lets just say we need to get a pipe line from tymusic to ussmileyflag and make a glass facotry next to a certain strait.

, shaun


----------



## Greenstar lawn

terrapro;1413745 said:


> I just bought gas for $3.79 per gal...


Gas is currently at $3.69 a gal on this side of town. It was just last week I was paying $3.23 a gal


----------



## bln

Or drill our own, create a lot of jobs, but that woul be common sense.


----------



## Strictly Snow

terrapro;1413745 said:


> I just bought gas for $3.79 per gal...


$3.40 on my side of town as of 4:00pm


----------



## bdryer

Milwaukee;1413762 said:


> Tire shop must be really love you for that.


They're never too happy with me until I let them know it is water soluble. Just hose the rim down and wipe dry! Thumbs Up


----------



## MrPike

According to the Wall Street Journal, we EXPORT fuel than we IMPORT. Why do you think they want to run that new pipeline to Oklahoma where there are existing pipelines to the Gulf Coast? There's a refinery in Illinois.

http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424052970203441704577068670488306242.html


----------



## terrapro

magnatrac;1413826 said:


> That stinks I just bought diesel for $3.71 yesterday and gas was only 2 cents cheaper there. I cannot beleive the prices have jumped like they have. I would love to voice my opinon on it but thats probably better suited in a different thread :laughing: Lets just say we need to get a pipe line from tymusic to ussmileyflag and make a glass facotry next to a certain strait.
> 
> , shaun





Greenstar lawn;1413830 said:


> Gas is currently at $3.69 a gal on this side of town. It was just last week I was paying $3.23 a gal





Strictly Snow;1413835 said:


> $3.40 on my side of town as of 4:00pm


Livingston county is always high but I hope you guys topped off cause it might be coming your way.


----------



## terrapro

caitlyncllc;1413289 said:


> Cole - where r u plowing? I'm at 59 and 23 and there is maybe a half inch here.


Feel free to call or text next time, text will probably be better as I don't usally hear the ringer and can get back with you easier with a short text. Plus I don't think I have your number in my phone anyway.


----------



## magnatrac

I hate to say it but we'll be at $4 a gallon real soon. I know we are sending oil south but thats all part of the alternative energy plan. Less in more out . A topic better suited for off topic but probably not even allowed on this site 

, shaun


----------



## magnatrac

Back to snow I an going to head out in the early am to salt again and maybe drop the plow on the buisnesess that don't get salt. We had an inch fall here today but with traffic over the whole day it's probably already packed down the same as our subdivision streets we plow. I wouldn't normally bother visiting the no salt sites but since we have had a lame season so far I might as well give them a visit since they are seasonal.

, shaun


----------



## ACutAbovemi

I have a 2 yard salt dogg spreader that is 3 years old. Tonight I accidentally
Turned the auger to max speed and it seemed to stop working. The computer box will flash with a dot then the auger speed number. Didn't have much time to mess with it. Where should I start? Jammed? Fuse? Motor? Thanks guys


----------



## 290

bdryer;1413842 said:


> They're never too happy with me until I let them know it is water soluble. Just hose the rim down and wipe dry! Thumbs Up


All tire sealants are water soluble and being that guy that has changed those tires it still sucks. It stinks, leaks all over everything. It sucks even more when you have a steel wheel thats been soaking in that stuff for a long time. You can end up needing a new wheel because of rusting, pitting.


----------



## RayRay

I'm in the W.Bloomfield, Farm. Hills & Novi area & I really don't understand why people are plowing?? Please explain?? Today I saw a guy plowing a 1/4 inch, Resi with a brick drive!!! Then on Orchard Lake 2 guys in a new truck were plowing my old Starbucks account!! There was more asphalt showing than SNOW!!! It was a good seasonal account for years, guess the new guy in new truck is per push!!!! SALTING was all that was needed in this area today!! Stop with the A$$ kissing!! Bid jobs correctly!! They got there $ out of us last year!!


----------



## caitlyncllc

Today sucked. I am beat. Issues with the plow - had to diagnose and repair it on site. Glad it was nothing big, but it was a time waster and frustrating. My push spreader crapped out, time for a new one. Had issues with a cheap a$$ Indian doctor beause he only wants me to salt half the lot at his building, but people are parking in the rear of the lot and the other doctors are upset because patients complained. And after shoveling and salting all the walks at a 86 unit apartment complex by myself I have WAY more respect for the walk guys. That sucked. But it was my decision to do it....Aaron its all yours next time!!!


----------



## eatonpaving

*western controller*

western controller (little square box joy stick) i spilled coffee on it last night and now it wont work right...is their a way to clean it out...or is it shot....


----------



## Bigrd1

eatonpaving;1413965 said:


> western controller (little square box joy stick) i spilled coffee on it last night and now it wont work right...is their a way to clean it out...or is it shot....


I don't know of any way to clean electrical that has liquid damage but you can replace just the electrical board inside of your controller. I think it's a little cheaper than buying a whole new controller.

, Jeff


----------



## RayRay

Buy the rebuild kit half the price of new one .. Its simply to do


----------



## BossPlow2010

eatonpaving;1413965 said:


> western controller (little square box joy stick) i spilled coffee on it last night and now it wont work right...is their a way to clean it out...or is it shot....


Well it's probably too late now but if it happens again, put it in rice.


----------



## michigancutter

eatonpaving;1413965 said:


> western controller (little square box joy stick) i spilled coffee on it last night and now it wont work right...is their a way to clean it out...or is it shot....


Stick it in a big bowl of rice for 48 hrs. Rice will soak up all the moisture.


----------



## michigancutter

Sorry boss plow didn't read your pst.
Wondering how the Clem looks? Don't want to make the drive if I don't have to.


----------



## PowersTree

bdryer;1413662 said:


> I use a sealant I get from Gemplers.com. They have 2 grades.... standard, which will seal up to a 1/4" hole, and bulletproof (military) grade that will seal up to 1" holes.
> Yes this stuff really works.... use it in all my tires.... trailers, skid, and trucks. Have actually pulled nails from my trailer tires without any loss of pressure. Check it out. Has saved my a$$ quite a few times.


Every tire I own is filed with Slime. Won't handle the huge punctures, but eliminates a ton of headaches, and cost effective. Some of the high grade sealants get costly when you own 30+ tires.


----------



## PowersTree

caitlyncllc;1413935 said:


> Today sucked. I am beat. Issues with the plow - had to diagnose and repair it on site. Glad it was nothing big, but it was a time waster and frustrating. My push spreader crapped out, time for a new one. Had issues with a cheap a$$ Indian doctor beause he only wants me to salt half the lot at his building, but people are parking in the rear of the lot and the other doctors are upset because patients complained. And after shoveling and salting all the walks at a 86 unit apartment complex by myself I have WAY more respect for the walk guys. That sucked. But it was my decision to do it....Aaron its all yours next time!!!


I do walks all night long.....it sucks, especially with the experience I have, but thinking about it, I may set up another walk crew, instead of buying another truck and plow this spring. This is from a small operations perspective of course. If you need backup for that site, call me again. I can't comit to it, but ill save you from shoveling it by yourself.


----------



## newhere

i have contacts for two guys that desperately want to be sidewalk shovelers if any one needs two guys. Hard workers, dont quit. Not the sharpest shovels in the shed, dont let them drive your trucks but they do have there own transportation. 

pm me if you need them.


----------



## Superior L & L

Just wrapped up working 19 of the last 24 hours. By 8:00 Saturday morning (today) we will have 3 full salts and a plow in on most everything. Two broken salt trucks with one red tagged by msp. I'm off to bed. Happy salting and be safe, Ohhh and watch for cops


----------



## hosejockey4506

Superior L & L;1414066 said:


> Just wrapped up working 19 of the last 24 hours. By 8:00 Saturday morning (today) we will have 3 full salts and a plow in on most everything. Two broken salt trucks with one red tagged by msp. I'm off to bed. Happy salting and be safe, Ohhh and watch for cops


just drove by your shovel crew in fenton at the recycle place in the industrial park.


----------



## PowersTree

Superior L & L;1414066 said:


> Just wrapped up working 19 of the last 24 hours. By 8:00 Saturday morning (today) we will have 3 full salts and a plow in on most everything. Two broken salt trucks with one red tagged by msp. I'm off to bed. Happy salting and be safe, Ohhh and watch for cops


Three salt runs in 24 hours for us. All the sites are water, I can sleep 

Any of you Clarkston guys wanna do breakfast??? I'm leaving Orion now, heading to Dixie n maybee if anyone's ready. call my phone 230.0644.

edit, home now though. off to bed!!!

How much snow actually fell today?? What caused the salt to not hold? When I got called in the second time this morning.....my heart sunk. I thought we made an error. But I'm seeing several of you ran three rounds too.


----------



## terrapro

PowersTree;1414081 said:


> Three salt runs in 24 hours for us. All the sites are water, I can sleep
> 
> Any of you Clarkston guys wanna do breakfast??? I'm leaving Orion now, heading to Dixie n maybee if anyone's ready. call my phone 230.0644.
> 
> edit, home now though. off to bed!!!
> 
> How much snow actually fell today?? What caused the salt to not hold? When I got called in the second time this morning.....my heart sunk. I thought we made an error. But I'm seeing several of you ran three rounds too.


No you can't! Getting another dusting right now, snow is starting to stick again...here anyway.


----------



## TGS Inc.

noaas forecast was saying 30% chance of flurries - they just updated it to say up to 1" (60%) chance for Dearborn...Bring on the lake effect!


----------



## 2FAST4U

michigancutter;1414002 said:


> Sorry boss plow didn't read your pst.
> Wondering how the Clem looks? Don't want to make the drive if I don't have to.


I just left the clem, most everything w was good. Threw down some sidewalk salt and that was it


----------



## Lightningllc

I got home at 2 am full salt run. Well just woke up out of the blue and looked outside. On my way to do another salt round


----------



## terrapro

This is crazy. I am not use to this lake effect lasting this long, it is like nonstop light snow. I will dump what I think is a heavy app then 2-3hrs later it is ineffective. The weird thing is it won't accumulate more than like an inch on untreated. I plowed a couple drives this morning that havn't been touched and they were only like an inch. I am getting ready to go back out after a quick breakfast.


----------



## Lightningllc

These customers are not gonna like these salt bills. I'm just waiting for the why didn't you let it add up and plow it. Ya over 2-3 days


----------



## RMGLawn

Lightningllc;1414140 said:


> These customers are not gonna like these salt bills. I'm just waiting for the why didn't you let it add up and plow it. Ya over 2-3 days


Yeah, I agree. They barely had a bill in December, but as soon as they get the Jan bil they are gonna be complaining.


----------



## 2FAST4U

Sunday (tomorrow 1-15-12) Detroit pub on 14 mile and harper @ 1 o'clock for who ever whats to join!!!


----------



## caitlyncllc

Anybody know where I can get a push salt spreader near flint? or a drop spreader? Can't seem to find one besides at atherton rd sales - and I am not paying their prices.


----------



## Lightningllc

Home depot


----------



## Superior L & L

Menards had some ok spreaders


----------



## mike thunder

Romulus, belleville, willis, sumpter, canton, wayne, westland all have reached 2 inches after the last band blew through. Thats good news for anyone waiting to start resi's. Anything salted last night got covered again in those areas as well. For all you reo guys waiting for 3 in. in the ann arbor area and west you may want to send out a scout, most of ann arbor has 3 in., give or take a 1/4 in.


----------



## Allor Outdoor

January's invoice is really going to piss customers off!
3 saltings in 24 hours!

I had one customer (treasurer on a condo board) ask why we couldn't let all the snow in December pile up, and then plow it, instead of throwing salt 8 times!
It amazes me how peoples brains work


----------



## Lightningllc

Allor Outdoor;1414203 said:


> January's invoice is really going to piss customers off!
> 3 saltings in 24 hours!
> 
> I had one customer (treasurer on a condo board) ask why we couldn't let all the snow in December pile up, and then plow it, instead of throwing salt 8 times!
> It amazes me how peoples brains work


You know the complaints are coming, They think we have gotten no snow.


----------



## 24v6spd

eatonpaving;1413965 said:


> western controller (little square box joy stick) i spilled coffee on it last night and now it wont work right...is their a way to clean it out...or is it shot....


 Try the rice... worked for my cell phone. A new circuit board is about $160.00. There was a place on E-bay that rebuilt them for $65.00.


----------



## TheXpress2002

mike thunder;1414191 said:


> Romulus, belleville, willis, sumpter, canton, wayne, westland all have reached 2 inches after the last band blew through. Thats good news for anyone waiting to start resi's. Anything salted last night got covered again in those areas as well. For all you reo guys waiting for 3 in. in the ann arbor area and west you may want to send out a scout, most of ann arbor has 3 in., give or take a 1/4 in.


Yes sir. All condos and resis done in Plymouth Canton and A2

On another note.....Smoking my Roco Patel.


----------



## magnatrac

caitlyncllc;1414149 said:


> Anybody know where I can get a push salt spreader near flint? or a drop spreader? Can't seem to find one besides at atherton rd sales - and I am not paying their prices.


A while back I bought a lesco spreader from the home depot rental department in fenton on a saturday night when I needed one. It was almost new and lasted a couple of years so I got my money out of it !

, shaun


----------



## Icemelter

FYI

In case anyone still needs salting help--within 10 miles of Warren--remainder of season or on call
(outside of 10 miles--delivery charge would be applied)

Larger sites--5 ton minimum--$75 per ton spread--fast response

If you need more info--email via our website www.icemelters.biz


----------



## Lightningllc

Icemelter;1414415 said:


> FYI
> 
> In case anyone still needs salting help--within 10 miles of Warren--remainder of season or on call
> (outside of 10 miles--delivery charge would be applied)
> 
> Larger sites--5 ton minimum--$75 per ton spread--fast response
> 
> If you need more info--email via our website www.icemelters.biz


$75 ton spread will you come out to wixom Milford new Hudson area. You can do my whole route.


----------



## Superior L & L

Lightningllc;1414452 said:


> $75 ton spread will you come out to wixom Milford new Hudson area. You can do my whole route.


That's what I was thinking my salt and labor come to about that before fuel, taxes and the beeting up of your truck oh and getting pulled over


----------



## terrapro

Icemelter;1414415 said:


> FYI
> 
> In case anyone still needs salting help--within 10 miles of Warren--remainder of season or on call
> (outside of 10 miles--delivery charge would be applied)
> 
> Larger sites--5 ton minimum--$75 per ton spread--fast response
> 
> If you need more info--email via our website www.icemelters.biz





Lightningllc;1414452 said:


> $75 ton spread will you come out to wixom Milford new Hudson area. You can do my whole route.





Superior L & L;1414481 said:


> That's what I was thinking my salt and labor come to about that before fuel, taxes and the beeting up of your truck oh and getting pulled over


Wow yeah $75 spread is cheap, that is what mine is picked up from my supplier.

Paul how did that MSP end up treating you?


----------



## bln

I'm guessing that doesn't include material.


----------



## HGT INC.

*Spreader*



caitlyncllc;1414149 said:


> Anybody know where I can get a push salt spreader near flint? or a drop spreader? Can't seem to find one besides at atherton rd sales - and I am not paying their prices.


I have a like new Lesco with Synergy pump that I will let you have real cheap .Jerry 248-602-7855


----------



## terrapro

HGT INC.;1414522 said:


> I have a like new Lesco with Synergy pump that I will let you have real cheap .Jerry 248-602-7855


What is cheap and are you the CL ad in Troy?


----------



## TGS Inc.

I have had off and on (mostly on) snow showers all day...Now its coming down at a pretty nice rate here in Dearborn. Was thinking residual salt from this morning would hold for the duration but now its looking like a salt run for the evening!


----------



## P&M Landscaping

You guys still up for tomorrow?


----------



## PowersTree

I'm down here doing a site check for John  and its snowing pretty good. Our truck was covered when we walked out. 

Lookin like another salt run tonight, as we get done with Monster Jam.


----------



## TheXpress2002

moderate snow squall in canton and plymouth 

Snow band will be in issue overnight temperatures down to 12 salt will probably stop working at some point


----------



## Outdoor Pros

Express:

What's your thoughts on the next seven days? Next event Tuesday? Later?

Thanks


----------



## RMGLawn

Looks like another plow tonight...already have a half in and coming down good.


Lord help me


----------



## TheXpress2002

Outdoor Pros;1414611 said:


> Express:
> 
> What's your thoughts on the next seven days? Next event Tuesday? Later?
> 
> Thanks


Monday night/Tuesday/Tuesday night right now is rain changing to a mix overnight.

Thursday is a clipper. I really have looked at it in the past 36 hours.....lol

Very active next weekend also.

There should be another salt run tonight for everyone


----------



## RMGLawn

We are at an inch in Wyandotte as we speak. With these colder temps I think I'll be plowing everything tonight


----------



## Icemelter

Guys--

One site --no drive time--no routes

If you have questions email us.

Yes, $75 spread --guys, trucks and salt sitting around

You can pick it up at our yard for $68 per yard


----------



## snowfighter83

anyone near redford or livonia need a driver tonite??? my stuff wont need to be done untill early monday..


----------



## TGS Inc.

Most of our lots in Dearborn / Taylor area that got salt earlier today have about 1/2" on the ground...I'm thinking a salt run for sure, on the edge of a plow if it keeps up...Temps will be up Sunday...


----------



## RMGLawn

TGS Inc.;1414767 said:


> Most of our lots in Dearborn / Taylor area that got salt earlier today have about 1/2" on the ground...I'm thinking a salt run for sure, on the edge of a plow if it keeps up...Temps will be up Sunday...


I'm over in Wyandotte and we have just over an inch. I just went an plowed a 7-11 that was treated this morning and it had a definite 1".

Just letting you know in case you have anything over this far east.


----------



## TGS Inc.

RMGLawn;1414784 said:


> I'm over in Wyandotte and we have just over an inch. I just went an plowed a 7-11 that was treated this morning and it had a definite 1".
> 
> Just letting you know in case you have anything over this far east.


Thanks for that! I'm going to "sleep" and will be checking sites at 11pm to see what we are going to be doing tonight...Plow/salt or just a salt....

Would be great to get everyone to report what they are seeing out there and in which areas!!


----------



## michigancutter

Man, you guys are having all the fun on the westside! Hasn't done nothing by me, barely got a full run this morning.


----------



## Do It All Do It Right

Inch down in windsor tow plow out on the 401


----------



## Lightningllc

Nothing in brighton but cold temps:salute:


----------



## Outdoor Pros

TheXpress2002;1414649 said:


> Monday night/Tuesday/Tuesday night right now is rain changing to a mix overnight.
> 
> Thursday is a clipper. I really have looked at it in the past 36 hours.....lol
> 
> Very active next weekend also.
> 
> There should be another salt run tonight for everyone


Thanks Express!!!!!!


----------



## Outdoor Pros

Light flurries right now in downtown Monroe. Nothing to worry about at the moment.


----------



## firelwn82

Nothing in Ortonville or the north end of Clarkston. Just cold as balls, like winter should be.


----------



## RMGLawn

Outdoor Pros;1414867 said:


> Light flurries right now in downtown Monroe. Nothing to worry about at the moment.


Good to know! Thanks!

And hey! I never got you that box


----------



## RMGLawn

Any Westland, Livonia guys wanna update?


----------



## terrapro

We had a flurry come threw about an hour ago. Just enough to cover vehicles but it's disappearing fast. LLC with some bulk should work good in the AM for cleanup.


----------



## Allor Outdoor

Nothing here in Milford....

Cameras at my shop in Commerce showing salt still holding well

From the sounds of it all the "fun" is south


----------



## Lightningllc

I here wixom novi Farmington Milford south Lyon and Brighton are holding for now. Looks like I'm heading to howell in the am


----------



## 2FAST4U

Icemelter;1414691 said:


> Guys--
> 
> One site --no drive time--no routes
> 
> If you have questions email us.
> 
> Yes, $75 spread --guys, trucks and salt sitting around
> 
> You can pick it up at our yard for $68 per yard


Mitch, a few of us are heading to detroit pub at 14 and harper tomorrow at 1 if you want to join...


----------



## Icemelter

Will

Thanks for the head's up but,
too many kids playing hockey and not enough time tomorrow.

Catch everyone next time


----------



## TheXpress2002

Just a tidbit of info for Monday night/Tuesday timeframe to watch......the rain/snow line is Jackson/Lansing. West of that line is several inches of snow. Something to keep in mind going forward for any shift east/southeast


----------



## snowman6

TheXpress2002;1415167 said:


> Just a tidbit of info for Monday night/Tuesday timeframe to watch......the rain/snow line is Jackson/Lansing. West of that line is several inches of snow. Something to keep in mind going forward for any shift east/southeast


Thanks Ryan. Thumbs Up


----------



## terrapro

Lightningllc;1414892 said:


> I here wixom novi Farmington Milford south Lyon and Brighton are holding for now. Looks like I'm heading to howell in the am


My salt is holding for now. If we get another band coming through it will stick with this cold. I'll be out messing around I am sure by 3-4am.


----------



## TGS Inc.

Some info from my drivers (all in Wayne Cty):

South of Warren Rd is where there is more snow, generally 1"

Downriver has about 1" of fluffy snow

Detroit has 1/4-1/2"


----------



## Lightningllc

It's a white out in Milford snowing hard. In 5 minutes went from bare blacktop to white


----------



## TGS Inc.

Salt, eat, nap....salt, eat, salt, nap....plow, salt, eat, sleep...repeat.


----------



## HGT INC.

*Spreader*



terrapro;1414531 said:


> what is cheap and are you the cl ad in troy?


248-828-0220


----------



## RMGLawn

How's everyone was their trucks with V-boxes? Thinking of going to one of those washes at that self washes where you just pull in and it does everything


----------



## Plow man Foster

RMGLawn;1415716 said:


> How's everyone was their trucks with V-boxes? Thinking of going to one of those washes at that self washes where you just pull in and it does everything


I dont have any v boxes but i assume as long as you take off the spinner it should be okay... Then open the gate after to get all the water out of it... Go to Lightnings Coin wash.. Its not a bad place.. might have to pull the mirrors in a little if you drive a big truck though.


----------



## RMGLawn

Only problem is I have salt in it still! Lol

More then I would like too...I'm thinking leave cover on I should be ok


----------



## grassmaster06

I weent to that touchless car wash on eureka and worked Good until the rinse cycle ,the it got caught on the spinner and stopped.so I had to get out of the truck and everything was still spraying like crazy and unjammed the spayer bar.I'm gonna try it again without the spinner next time,It should be ok


----------



## Plow man Foster

grassmaster06;1415726 said:


> I weent to that touchless car wash on eureka and worked Good until the rinse cycle ,the it got caught on the spinner and stopped.so I had to get out of the truck and everything was still spraying like crazy and unjammed the spayer bar.I'm gonna try it again without the spinner next time,It should be ok


LMAOOO Im sorry but that made me laugh! :laughing:



RMGLawn;1415725 said:


> Only problem is I have salt in it still! Lol
> 
> More then I would like too...I'm thinking leave cover on I should be ok


Take it to a coin wash! Then worry about your salt gaining moisture and freezing tonight...THATS LIFE!


----------



## grassmaster06

I know It made me laugh too. I felt like an idoit ,it did work fine until the rinse cycle .


----------



## hogggman

I would not leave salt in a salter unless its in a heated garage it will freeze then you have a whole new kinda headache


----------



## newhere

ive been leaving my salt dogg loaded down with salt all winter and i havnt had a problem yet.


----------



## 2FAST4U

Nice meeting everyone today. Lol WTH happened it was only me and greenstar where were you guys?


----------



## RMGLawn

Plow man Foster;1415727 said:


> LMAOOO Im sorry but that made me laugh! :laughing:
> 
> Take it to a coin wash! Then worry about your salt gaining moisture and freezing tonight...THATS LIFE!


Just took it to a coin wash. Thats what I normally do, but I wanted to make it easier...lol



grassmaster06;1415726 said:


> I weent to that touchless car wash on eureka and worked Good until the rinse cycle ,the it got caught on the spinner and stopped.so I had to get out of the truck and everything was still spraying like crazy and unjammed the spayer bar.I'm gonna try it again without the spinner next time,It should be ok


Which one on Eureka?? In Wyandotte? That sucks! Had Freeport not got more in the bed of my truck then in the salter, I wouldn't of been as worried. I took out 6- 5 gallon buckets of salt after they loaded me.



hogggman;1415739 said:


> I would not leave salt in a salter unless its in a heated garage it will freeze then you have a whole new kinda headache


I've left it in there before, I keep it in the garage, its not heated but it is warmer.



newhere;1415745 said:


> ive been leaving my salt dogg loaded down with salt all winter and i havnt had a problem yet.


Same here.



2FAST4U;1415759 said:


> Nice meeting everyone today. Lol WTH happened it was only me and greenstar where were you guys?


Hmm. That sucks.


----------



## Lightningllc

If you guys go to a coin wash don't clean out In a bay clean out in a corner of the parking lot or by the dumpster. It's not cool when u guys dump 500-1000 pounds in a bay and cars can't get in to wash. And I have to bring a skid steer to cleanup after someone. Be curtious to the car wash owner.


----------



## hosejockey4506

you guys who leave salt in are running a risk of freezing, and it sucks when it happens. I have had more them one load freeze on me and its annoying to know you could be out salting making money while you truck is sitting in a warm garage waiting for it to unfreeze. 

last year i did the washer solvent trick to unfreeze a load but it took like 15 gallons.


----------



## RMGLawn

Lightningllc;1415788 said:


> If you guys go to a coin wash don't clean out In a bay clean out in a corner of the parking lot or by the dumpster. It's not cool when u guys dump 500-1000 pounds in a bay and cars can't get in to wash. And I have to bring a skid steer to cleanup after someone. Be curtious to the car wash owner.


We gotta give you something to do at a self generating money maker!!!

Haha, just kidding Justin. I try to scrape everything I can out at home and put in buckets before I head to the wash.


----------



## Lightningllc

Car wash business is not profitable anymore like it was. Everyone thinks its easier to go to the $2 tunnel car wash. Coin op car washes are not where it's at anymore and I would love to sell it but have to much invested in to it.


----------



## newhere

hosejockey4506;1415796 said:


> you guys who leave salt in are running a risk of freezing, and it sucks when it happens. I have had more them one load freeze on me and its annoying to know you could be out salting making money while you truck is sitting in a warm garage waiting for it to unfreeze.
> 
> last year i did the washer solvent trick to unfreeze a load but it took like 15 gallons.


i think thats highly dependent on the quality of the salt your buying. A good dry coarse grade salt really isnt giving me any problems, some days (like today) it gets a 4" crust on the top but it ends up crumbling out just fine. Now i soaking wet very fine salt i dont think i would trust as much.

knock on wood but i dont think the dogg minds it


----------



## grassmaster06

The carwash on eureka and 19th ,it woked pretty good without the spinner lol.freeport loaded me last night and had salt all over my truck too


----------



## hosejockey4506

newhere;1415825 said:


> i think thats highly dependent on the quality of the salt your buying. A good dry coarse grade salt really isnt giving me any problems, some days (like today) it gets a 4" crust on the top but it ends up crumbling out just fine. Now i soaking wet very fine salt i dont think i would trust as much.
> 
> knock on wood but i dont think the dogg minds it


Ours is stored inside so i dont know, I assume you are buying yours at shoemakers? There lot gets pretty wet around the bin.

The v box in question is in a 1 ton dump and we use the salt for weight while plowing and on more then one occasion it has frozen just in the time we were plowing 6 hours or less.

i don't have a hard plastic cover for the box but it gets tarped very tightly when plowing to try and cut down on the moisture getting in there.


----------



## newhere

maybe the poly plastic has something to do with it, somewhat like a insulator. Even in my bin the salt will freeze up on the concrete bin blocks along the edges because it gets so cold.


----------



## RMGLawn

grassmaster06;1415829 said:


> The carwash on eureka and 19th ,it woked pretty good without the spinner lol.freeport loaded me last night and had salt all over my truck too


I normally don't get loaded there, but definitely won't be anytime soon after last night.


----------



## eatonpaving

newhere;1415845 said:


> maybe the poly plastic has something to do with it, somewhat like a insulator. Even in my bin the salt will freeze up on the concrete bin blocks along the edges because it gets so cold.


i had an issue at the start of the season, made a salt run and had 1/2 yard left...salt was wet, but i park in a heated shop..salt sat in the hopper for a week and a half, water drained on the floor for a week, got loaded with another yard to make a run and the 1/2 yard was a brick....auger would not turn... it had dried into a solid chunk....went back to the shop and let the hose run in it for 1/2 hour, all was good...i never leave salt in it now....


----------



## newhere

yeah i think alot has to do with keeping that stuff dry from start to finish. Mine stays dry in the pile, i put a tight cover on it as soon as im loaded and i seem to do ok. I do keep the barn heated at 55 all the time so i should just start pulling in there. Then i wouldn't have to wait for the truck to warm up.

I had another site member tell me that when his froze one time he took it to the car wash and hosed it with the wand for a few and it broke free.


----------



## Plow man Foster

Lightningllc;1415788 said:


> If you guys go to a coin wash don't clean out In a bay clean out in a corner of the parking lot or by the dumpster. It's not cool when u guys dump 500-1000 pounds in a bay and cars can't get in to wash. And I have to bring a skid steer to cleanup after someone. Be curtious to the car wash owner.


Wasnt Me! We always dump the dump trucks out first!


----------



## Lightningllc

Have I seen you there, what's your companies name.


----------



## irlandscaper

I have a tote with approx. 200 gallons of chloride Id like get out of the yard. $100?? Im just looking to make room... I am also considering selling my Saltdogg spe2000, just a backup now and is sitting collecting dust.


----------



## Luther

Hey Xpress...this morning Cam Carmen was predicting several inches of snow accumulating once the change over from rain to snow occurs tomorrow.

You seeing anything along those lines?


----------



## RMGLawn

irlandscaper;1416353 said:


> I have a tote with approx. 200 gallons of chloride Id like get out of the yard. $100?? Im just looking to make room... I am also considering selling my Saltdogg spe2000, just a backup now and is sitting collecting dust.


Price on the salt dog?


----------



## TheXpress2002

TCLA;1416419 said:


> Hey Xpress...this morning Cam Carmen was predicting several inches of snow accumulating once the change over from rain to snow occurs tomorrow.
> 
> You seeing anything along those lines?


The same problem as the last system. The cold front is lagging behind the bulk of the moisture. Northern and extreme western suburbs have the best chance for some accumulation Tuesday night. Should be a definite salt run. LES will kick in Tuesday night and Wednesday. At most 1 inch


----------



## irlandscaper

RMGLawn;1416424 said:


> Price on the salt dog?


Honestly, not sure what to ask. Id say $2500, but offers will be seriously considered.


----------



## Greenstar lawn

TheXpress2002;1416433 said:


> The same problem as the last system. The cold front is lagging behind the bulk of the moisture. Northern and extreme western suburbs have the best chance for some accumulation Tuesday night. Should be a definite salt run. LES will kick in Tuesday night and Wednesday. At most 1 inch


Hopefully the eastside will get to get out. I am starting to run out of things to do.


----------



## michigancutter

2FAST4U;1415759 said:


> Nice meeting everyone today. Lol WTH happened it was only me and greenstar where were you guys?


Sorry couldn't make it. Spent the afternoon pulling a truck out of my yard. Sank to the frame. Lots of soft spots in my yard. Time to put in a road.


----------



## wilburn

I never take the girls Cam or Jackie to serious.I wait for Ben to come on. He almost allways changes the report.


----------



## Luther

I watch Cam in hopes she'll have a wardrobe malfunction.


----------



## GreenAcresFert

I also have a 2 yard salt dog with a brand new spinner/shoot assembly that hooks on the back. Pm me if you have any interest. Was going to wait until next fall to try and sell, but let me know. $2500 obo. 734-320-3322


----------



## sprinklrman57

Snow dance in progress


----------



## Lightningllc

Heading to the auto show with family.


----------



## RMGLawn

Lightningllc;1416585 said:


> Heading to the auto show with family.


Have fun Justin, I heard the morale is much better there this year but nothing special to see either.


----------



## michigancutter

2FAST4U;1415759 said:


> Nice meeting everyone today. Lol WTH happened it was only me and greenstar where were you


----------



## terrapro

Does anyone have a good line on poly storage tanks. Just crunched some numbers and very soon I would've been able to buy a new 2500gal tank with the money I have wasted on not having my own already.

If I remember correctly John from Metro had a place in Illinois he was getting a good price on bulk tanks.


----------



## Plow man Foster

terrapro;1416711 said:


> Does anyone have a good line on poly storage tanks. Just crunched some numbers and very soon I would've been able to buy a new 2500gal tank with the money I have wasted on not having my own already.
> 
> If I remember correctly John from Metro had a place in Illinois he was getting a good price on bulk tanks.


We're looking on Craigslist daily for some but havent had much luck! Also i called John a While back and if i remember correctly the company he WAS getting his tanks from Moved or Went out of business. John Please Correct me if im wrong...Dont mean to put words in your mouth by any means.


----------



## stanky

Plow man Foster;1416726 said:


> We're looking on Craigslist daily for some but havent had much luck! Also i called John a While back and if i remember correctly the company he WAS getting his tanks from Moved or Went out of business. John Please Correct me if im wrong...Dont mean to put words in your mouth by any means.


Try tractor supply they used to have good prices on poly tanks.


----------



## 2FAST4U

michigancutter;1416492 said:


> Sorry couldn't make it. Spent the afternoon pulling a truck out of my yard. Sank to the frame. Lots of soft spots in my yard. Time to put in a road.


Should of called, we would of came up there and gave you a hand, that would of been better then sitting the bar!!!


----------



## michigancutter

terrapro;1416711 said:


> Does anyone have a good line on poly storage tanks. Just crunched some numbers and very soon I would've been able to buy a new 2500gal tank with the money I have wasted on not having my own already.
> 
> If I remember correctly John from Metro had a place in Illinois he was getting a good price on bulk tanks.


Mike from the chloride guy usually has tanks for sale or knows we're to get some.


----------



## michigancutter

2FAST4U;1416894 said:


> Should of called, we would of came up there and gave you a hand, that would of been better then sitting the bar!!!


That wouldn't be a good first impression, hey come out to the country and help me pull a truck out. Because I overfilled my truck and it sank.


----------



## BossPlow2010

michigancutter;1416916 said:


> That wouldn't be a good first impression, hey come out to the country and help me pull a truck out. Because I overfilled my truck and it sank.


Where are you at? How heavy is the truck? is it near a road at all?


----------



## Greenstar lawn

2FAST4U;1416894 said:


> Should of called, we would of came up there and gave you a hand, that would of been better then sitting the bar!!!


Gee thanks.....lol Also we both know the bartender liked you Thumbs Up

QUOTE=michigancutter;1416916]That wouldn't be a good first impression, hey come out to the country and help me pull a truck out. Because I overfilled my truck and it sank.[/QUOTE]

your not to far from us anyways....Its not like we have anything else going on :laughing:


----------



## Allor Outdoor

Cole,
Give me ring...I have a 3000 gallon tank that I might be getting rid of. Problem is I have about 2500 gallons of Liquid Cal in it right now.


----------



## TheXpress2002

Regarding this week....

Tomorrow temps will support all rain until 6pm then changing to a rain snow mix until the front moves through changing it to all snow somewhere around 2am. At most 1 inch with most melting but western and northern suburbs need to give this the most attention. Temps will fall to the mid teens overnight.

Now attention turns to the Friday/Friday night time frame. Only the EURO model has this as a glorified clipper but has been scarily consistent. This is showing 3-6 inches. It is something to watch. (I know it shows through Sunday, this shows the system as it moves across the country)(timeframe for us is Friday/Friday night)

Temps moderate early next week into the mid 40's to then crash by mid next week again.


----------



## Matson Snow

Thanks for the Update Ryan......:salute:

Im sure plowman will chime in and explain in further Detail whats gonna Happen...:laughing:.....


----------



## Lightningllc

What's up matson. We need to chat.


----------



## Summerlawn

Xpress: Where is the snow/rain line for tonight and tomorrow? Just looking for the area west of what line will see more snow than rain. Thanks again for all you do for us plowguys.


----------



## TheXpress2002

Summerlawn;1416980 said:


> Xpress: Where is the snow/rain line for tonight and tomorrow? Just looking for the area west of what line will see more snow than rain. Thanks again for all you do for us plowguys.


There is no rain snow line. Most will see both.


----------



## TGS Inc.

terrapro;1416711 said:


> Does anyone have a good line on poly storage tanks. Just crunched some numbers and very soon I would've been able to buy a new 2500gal tank with the money I have wasted on not having my own already.
> 
> If I remember correctly John from Metro had a place in Illinois he was getting a good price on bulk tanks.


I have a couple 2500 or 3000 gallon units at my shop (they are full of cal. chloride). May be interested in selling them...Bought new when the salt shortage hit a couple of years ago.


----------



## TGS Inc.

I bought a couple tanks through these guys:

http://www.plastic-mart.com/?gclid=CK3o2J7H1a0CFcZM4AodlntHnA

Also there is someone in Lansing (can't remember the name of the place right now) but they have tanks and lots of fittings for building spray systems...

-Wayne


----------



## Luther

Hey Cole....I also have a 3000 gallon tank thats taking up space. Might only have 600 gallons in it.

This is if you need 2 of them. Buy Brians before ours.


----------



## Luther

TheXpress2002;1416981 said:


> There is no rain snow line. Most will see both.


Is Mount Pleasant a possibility for something tonigh?


----------



## TheXpress2002

TCLA;1417050 said:


> Is Mount Pleasant a possibility for something tonigh?


 That far north of the area then yes there is a concern of freezing rain with the onset of the system. Temps will be really close to 32 degrees. Ice accumulations possible .1 to .2


----------



## 2FAST4U

Greenstar lawn;1416925 said:


> Gee thanks.....lol Also we both know the bartender liked you Thumbs Up
> 
> 
> 
> michigancutter;1416916 said:
> 
> 
> 
> That wouldn't be a good first impression, hey come out to the country and help me pull a truck out. Because I overfilled my truck and it sank.
> 
> 
> 
> your not to far from us anyways....Its not like we have anything else going on :laughing:
Click to expand...

Ya I didnt mind looking at her but that laugh  could probably over look it thought

and it would of been a good time, drink some beers laugh at your stuck truck and then help pull it out!!! :laughing:


----------



## tsnap

terrapro;1416711 said:


> Does anyone have a good line on poly storage tanks. Just crunched some numbers and very soon I would've been able to buy a new 2500gal tank with the money I have wasted on not having my own already.
> 
> If I remember correctly John from Metro had a place in Illinois he was getting a good price on bulk tanks.


Try maxi container ecore and middlebelt in romulus thats what they do....


----------



## Luther

Thank you.


----------



## michigancutter

BossPlow2010;1416923 said:


> Where are you at? How heavy is the truck? is it near a road at all?


28 and 94. I got it out but my father in law had to bring his 6500 out. I was about 50ft from main rd. let's say I'll be bringing in dirt this spring.lol


----------



## michigancutter

2FAST4U;1417082 said:


> Ya I didnt mind looking at her but that laugh  could probably over look it thought
> 
> and it would of been a good time, drink some beers laugh at your stuck truck and then help pull it out!!! :laughing:


Yea, wouldn't been fun for me watching u guys rip me apart. Lol would of enjoyed the beers though.
The ***** about it, I knew I was gonna sink because the ground was soft, but I needed calcium. Of course it was from the farthest tank.
I'll post some pics tomorrow


----------



## terrapro

TCLA;1417035 said:


> Hey Cole....I also have a 3000 gallon tank thats taking up space. Might only have 600 gallons in it.
> 
> This is if you need 2 of them. Buy Brians before ours.


2 of them? Do you mean you have two of them that need to be gone?

Everyone else that responded if you could just PM or text me with numbers and location. Obviosly cost and distance would be an issue so just let me know. Thanks for the responses!


----------



## 2FAST4U

michigancutter;1417134 said:


> Yea, wouldn't been fun for me watching u guys rip me apart. Lol would of enjoyed the beers though.
> The ***** about it, I knew I was gonna sink because the ground was soft, but I needed calcium. Of course it was from the farthest tank.
> I'll post some pics tomorrow


Yes pics please!!!! Sounds like you need some gravel brought in to harden things up, and maybe move the tanks closer??? :laughing:


----------



## Plow man Foster

terrapro;1417153 said:


> 2 of them? Do you mean you have two of them that need to be gone?
> 
> Everyone else that responded if you could just PM or text me with numbers and location. Obviosly cost and distance would be an issue so just let me know. Thanks for the responses!


I think he means If you need 2 tanks Buy Brian/ Allor's Tank (1) Then TCLA's (1) Which would Equal 2 Tanks.


----------



## Lightningllc

Should of bought some tanks at the design studio auction 2500 gal tanks went for 500 a peice. Nick might be able to help you out he was in charge of that auction.


----------



## terrapro

Lightningllc;1417358 said:


> Should of bought some tanks at the design studio auction 2500 gal tanks went for 500 a peice. Nick might be able to help you out he was in charge of that auction.


Yeah I should've but hindsight ya know.
How was the Autoshow?


----------



## Lightningllc

Good but all you can eat crab legs at motor city casino was better


----------



## ACutAbovemi

Hit the trails on sat. St Helen over to Higgins and houghton lake. Racked up a quick 220 miles on the old skidoo. Woke up yesterday sore a$$ heck. Trails were great with a fresh 7 to 10 on them! Tip up town this weekend will be on land cause the lake is not safe yet. crazy winter no snow and the northern lakes are not even safe yet.


----------



## Boomer123

TCLA;1416517 said:


> I watch Cam in hopes she'll have a wardrobe malfunction.


or Erin Nicole on 7


----------



## 2FAST4U

Boomer123;1417479 said:


> or Erin Nicole on 7


Saw her down at the rochester christmas parade!!!!


----------



## Boomer123

2FAST4U;1417492 said:


> Saw her down at the rochester christmas parade!!!!


She's even hotter in person


----------



## Lightningllc

I love the Internet you can really find a lot of things out. The weather is crazy. Eh


----------



## Sharpcut 1

Cam's OK, Deanna's hot, but I'd love to be the meat in anThumbs UpThumbs Up Alicia Smith/Erin Nicole sandwich!!


----------



## snowfighter83

she is hot i mow channel 7 every week i see lots of hot women around thr. crystal egger for TWC is beautful.


----------



## Plow man Foster

lol i thought u guys didnt like the local "news Guessers" as you guys call them!


----------



## Superior L & L

Weather guessers !


----------



## snowfighter83

when crystal egger is on talkin weather i dont hear a word she says. lol.. wxyz girlz are i think hotter rite out of the car before going into the studio and getin painted up...

lol if i was express n knew what i was talking about. i would get ahold of crystal and spit some game lol


----------



## smoore45

ACutAbovemi;1417430 said:


> Hit the trails on sat. St Helen over to Higgins and houghton lake. Racked up a quick 220 miles on the old skidoo. Woke up yesterday sore a$$ heck. Trails were great with a fresh 7 to 10 on them! Tip up town this weekend will be on land cause the lake is not safe yet. crazy winter no snow and the northern lakes are not even safe yet.


Very nice, I may have passed you out there! I went up after the snow on Saturday morning and rode Saturday night all day yesterday and came home today. Higgins Lake to Fife Lake to Kalkaska, stayed in Kalkaska and did East Jordan and came back down through Starvation Lake and the Blue Bear Trail back to Higgins. Conditions were pretty good overall, still a little thin in spots with no base before the snow. They are supposed to get 3 - 6 inches tonight and into tomorrow.


----------



## Luther

Sharpcut 1;1417621 said:


> Cam's OK, Deanna's hot, but I'd love to be the meat in anThumbs UpThumbs Up Alicia Smith/Erin Nicole sandwich!!


Not saying Cam's the hottest.....it's her girls that are impressive.


----------



## sprinklrman57

I am a Michigan man.....


----------



## Lightningllc

Accuweather chick is hotttttttt


----------



## caitlyncllc

Just heard that Ortorville schools are closed due to icy roads? Weird... it's 40 degrees and foggy here in fenton.


----------



## monsterfords79

If anyone is in the Farmington Hills, Novi, or West Bloomfield area need any repairs I have a shop in Farmington Hills if you need any work done like welding, truck repair or any repair on any type of equipment you can email me at [email protected]. I have 12 years in truck and car repair also small engine, plows and electrical, custom welding and fabricating.


----------



## Superior L & L

caitlyncllc;1417829 said:


> Just heard that Ortorville schools are closed due to icy roads? Weird... it's 40 degrees and foggy here in fenton.


I thought it was from fog. But dirt roads do stay Icey longer than paved


----------



## Matson Snow

caitlyncllc;1417829 said:


> Just heard that Ortorville schools are closed due to icy roads? Weird... it's 40 degrees and foggy here in fenton.


What Little Frost Coming Back out...Mixing with the rain makes dirt roads slick.....:salute:


----------



## Luther

monsterfords79;1417831 said:


> If anyone is in the Farmington Hills, Novi, or West Bloomfield area need any repairs I have a shop in Farmington Hills if you need any work done like welding, truck repair or any repair on any type of equipment you can email me at [email protected]. I have 12 years in truck and car repair also small engine, plows and electrical, custom welding and fabricating.


Welcome monster Furd! :salute:

Is this your shop, or are you an employee that works there?


----------



## redskinsfan34

Thank You Ryan for the updates.


----------



## Superior L & L

Interesting how salt suppliers are dropping there prices. I've had three calls today already from people trying to unload trains


----------



## PowersTree

The dirt roads are skating rinks right now, that's why they cancelled school.


----------



## cuttingedge13

Superior L & L;1417977 said:


> Interesting how salt suppliers are dropping there prices. I've had three calls today already from people trying to unload trains


Gotta use their allocation or risk losing it for next year!


----------



## TheXpress2002

I am mobile at the moment but boards are blowing up over the last two model runs regarding Friday and Friday night. Big suprise is possibly in store, will try to update very soon.


----------



## monsterfords79

Reply to TCLA. I'm an employee here. We're a landscape company also I'm the head mechanic here.


----------



## A&LSiteService

TheXpress2002;1418042 said:


> I am mobile at the moment but boards are blowing up over the last two model runs regarding Friday and Friday night. Big suprise is in store, will try to update very soon.


Thank you sirThumbs Up


----------



## PowersTree

TheXpress2002;1418042 said:


> I am mobile at the moment but boards are blowing up over the last two model runs regarding Friday and Friday night. Big suprise is in store, will try to update very soon.


You the man!!! Thanks for all you do for us.

On a side note, I started a thread, in the weather section. Lets try to get that one started, so more of us can learn to read the weather, then we CAN have constructive talk about the weather.


----------



## TheXpress2002

Word is and yes this is second hand (at the moment until can I confirm) but both the last 2 EURO and GFS runs show 5+ inches falling Friday night.....


...Stay Tuned


----------



## caitlyncllc

TheXpress2002;1418062 said:


> Word is and yes this is second hand (at the moment until can I confirm) but both the last 2 EURO and GFS runs show 5+ inches falling Friday night.....
> 
> ...Stay Tuned


Everytime I read a post like this I get that twinge of mixed excitement and dread in the bottom of my belly. 5" or 6" I'm fine with, but I'm putting my foot down..... no more than that!! And it has to be done by 2am Saturday morning.


----------



## alpha01

I second that


----------



## RayRay

From the RayRay weather models I look at, both Thursday & Friday's snow forecast appears to be light. I say both days snow totals will be less than a inch for each day.. Keep hoping & hyping, but after 30 years of plowing & watching the weather I don't see any big storms..Might be wrong we will see.....


----------



## Moonlighter

Thanks Ryan, we all appreciate the heads up you give us.


----------



## GreenAcresFert

Take a look at this stuff fellas. 
http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?p=1418115#post1418115


----------



## TheXpress2002

RayRay;1418090 said:


> From the RayRay weather models I look at, both Thursday & Friday's snow forecast appears to be light. I say both days snow totals will be less than a inch for each day.. Keep hoping & hyping, but after 30 years of plowing & watching the weather I don't see any big storms..Might be wrong we will see.....


Before the 6z the EURO was consistent with 1-3 inches for 12 straight runs. The GFS was further south with the bulk of the moisture hanging with the southern stream. Now both the GFS and EURO show the clipper coming through on the flat wave with some interaction with the southern stream with the moisture over riding the front. I am just saying this is something to watch and is extremely plausible.


----------



## caitlyncllc

Anybody found a bluetooth that is "law friendly" and let's u both: 1 - hear the other person and, 2 - let's the other person hear u while driving in a noisy diesel? My cummins makes so much noise nobody can hear anything but the truck. I'm on my 3rd set. But - the sex appeal of wearing these headphones while driving makes the girls go crazy!


----------



## esshakim

caitlyncllc;1418143 said:


> Anybody found a bluetooth that is "law friendly" and let's u both: 1 - hear the other person and, 2 - let's the other person hear u while driving in a noisy diesel? My cummins makes so much noise nobody can hear anything but the truck. I'm on my 3rd set. But - the sex appeal of wearing these headphones while driving makes the girls go crazy!


You should check out the jaw bone Bluetooth or the Motorola Bluetooth speaker phone.. if if your up to spending a dew hundred you can get the on star fmv..


----------



## monsterfords79

caitlyncllc;1418143 said:


> Anybody found a bluetooth that is "law friendly" and let's u both: 1 - hear the other person and, 2 - let's the other person hear u while driving in a noisy diesel? My cummins makes so much noise nobody can hear anything but the truck. I'm on my 3rd set. But - the sex appeal of wearing these headphones while driving makes the girls go crazy!


Yeah its called a jawbone


----------



## PowersTree

I just use my speaker phone. 

Android phones can be set to make important calls with one touch. I can't stand ear pieces. Another option, GPS that is Bluetooth enabled. My old GPS unit would do Bluetooth calls as a speaker phone. I never really used the BT feature, but I would have a need for it now.


----------



## Tscape

Pioneer Avic-Z130BT


----------



## procut

Speaking of phones, is anyone having trouble with verizon cell phone service at the moment? As of now (2 pm Tuesday 1/17) Neither of my verizon cell phones can dial out or send text messages. I had a guy call me about 45 minutes ago so I guess they can still recieve. Just wondering if anyone else is expiriencing any service disruptions,


----------



## Lightningllc

God I hope all this rain doesn't freeze gonna be a lot of ice if it does. Temp is dropping fast it was 52 3 hours ago now it's 40.


----------



## TheXpress2002

Regarding tonight. North of 69 may see rain transition over to snow earlier than expected. 1-3 inches may not be out of the question. As you move north along 127 you may also run into the same issue but more freezing rain and sleet should mix in. 

Everyone south and east of Lansing should not see anything really materialize. There should be some freezing with any standing water if the wind does not dry it out first.

__________________________________________________________________________________

Small clipper will move through tomorrow night effecting the northern suburbs. The clipper is starved of moisture so up to an inch should be expected north of 59 and 69... south of 59 a dusting is in order.

__________________________________________________________________________________

Ok then all attention turns to Friday night. A glorified clipper crosses the midwest. Current solutions (now the third straight run) shows an interaction with the southern stream as the LP is just south of the Ohio border. If this does materialize would place south of M59 under the gun with a deformation band of snow in excess of 6 inches somewhere between 59 and the Ohio border.

___________________________________________________________________________________


Another clipper is now expected Sunday into Sunday night.


----------



## 2FAST4U

TheXpress2002;1418275 said:


> Regarding tonight. North of 69 may see rain transition over to snow earlier than expected. 1-3 inches may not be out of the question. As you move north along 127 you may also run into the same issue but more freezing rain and sleet should mix in.
> 
> Everyone south and east of Lansing should not see anything really materialize. There should be some freezing with any standing water if the wind does not dry it out first.
> 
> __________________________________________________________________________________
> 
> Small clipper will move through tomorrow night effecting the northern suburbs. The clipper is starved of moisture so up to an inch should be expected north of 59 and 69... south of 59 a dusting is in order.
> 
> __________________________________________________________________________________
> 
> Ok then all attention turns to Friday night. A glorified clipper crosses the midwest. Current solutions (now the third straight run) shows an interaction with the southern stream as the LP is just south of the Ohio border. If this does materialize would place south of M59 under the gun with a deformation band of snow in excess of 6 inches somewhere between 59 and the Ohio border.
> 
> ___________________________________________________________________________________
> 
> Another clipper is now expected Sunday into Sunday night.


Thank you sir.....


----------



## TheXpress2002

I know its OT but in our boredom. Take a look at the following forecast for upstate Washington

This Afternoon: Snow. Temperature falling to around 11 by 5pm. West southwest wind between 16 and 18 mph. Chance of precipitation is 100%. Total daytime snow accumulation of 10 to 14 inches possible.

Tonight: Snow. Low around 7. West wind between 10 and 16 mph. Chance of precipitation is 100%. New snow accumulation of 10 to 14 inches possible.

Wednesday: Snow. The snow could be heavy at times. High near 28. Windy, with a southwest wind between 29 and 31 mph. Chance of precipitation is 100%. New snow accumulation of 26 to 32 inches possible.

Wednesday Night: Snow. The snow could be heavy at times. Low around 28. Windy, with a southwest wind around 30 mph. Chance of precipitation is 100%. New snow accumulation of 21 to 27 inches possible.

Thursday: Snow. The snow could be heavy at times. High near 28. Windy, with a west southwest wind 27 to 30 mph decreasing to between 16 and 19 mph. Chance of precipitation is 100%. New snow accumulation of 10 to 16 inches possible.

Thursday Night: Snow. Low around 19. Chance of precipitation is 100%. New snow accumulation of 11 to 17 inches possible.

Friday: Snow. High near 19. Chance of precipitation is 100%. New snow accumulation of 8 to 12 inches possible.

*Yes that totals 264 inches possible by Friday*


----------



## Moonlighter

Where the hell do you put that much snow in that short a time frame WOW.


----------



## redskinsfan34

That's gotta be for mountain elevation............. right?


----------



## Glockshot73!

Thats kind of snow will make some guys rich, and put alot of guys out of business.


----------



## 24v6spd

procut;1418247 said:


> Speaking of phones, is anyone having trouble with verizon cell phone service at the moment? As of now (2 pm Tuesday 1/17) Neither of my verizon cell phones can dial out or send text messages. I had a guy call me about 45 minutes ago so I guess they can still recieve. Just wondering if anyone else is expiriencing any service disruptions,


Just checked all my phones and they are all working properly.


----------



## alpine627

rain changed to snow in Fenton


----------



## Tscape

Snowing in Pinckney now


----------



## TheXpress2002

redskinsfan34;1418308 said:


> That's gotta be for mountain elevation............. right?


4000 feet.


----------



## redskinsfan34

Tscape;1418315 said:


> Snowing in Pinckney now


Is it sticking to the grass?


----------



## 24v6spd

Tscape;1418231 said:


> Pioneer Avic-Z130BT


That's a little pricey for me. Is there a less expensive alternative?


----------



## PowersTree

And its snowing in Clarkston. Just started.


----------



## redskinsfan34

Snowing and very windy all of a sudden in Scio Twp.


----------



## TheXpress2002

On a depressing note.....VMart out for 2012....Torn ACL


----------



## Matson Snow

TheXpress2002;1418336 said:


> On a depressing note.....VMart out for 2012....Torn ACL


Are you kidding Me......


----------



## TheXpress2002

Matson Snow;1418341 said:


> Are you kidding Me......


Nope. See now you get news and weather from me before anyone else does.....lol


----------



## Greenstar lawn

TheXpress2002;1418336 said:


> On a depressing note.....VMart out for 2012....Torn ACL


Yeah just hear that...I think Dave Danbrowski is speaking at 4


----------



## redskinsfan34

I'm pretty sure Barry Bonds is availabe to DH.


----------



## Matson Snow

TheXpress2002;1418343 said:


> Nope. See now you get news and weather from me before anyone else does.....lol


Yup...sure do........:salute:

Great..Now who is gonna DH....Brandon Inge...

Well..Dembrowski better start working the phones....The pikings are pretty slim in the Free agent Market

How about Prince Fielder fo DH........payup


----------



## Greenstar lawn

They said that Carlos Pena, Jhonny Damon, vlad garrero(sp)


----------



## TheXpress2002

Greenstar lawn;1418367 said:


> They said that Carlos Pena, Jhonny Damon, vlad garrero(sp)


The die hard that I am.....

Delmon Young recieved arbitration today. He will DH

Dombrowski is all in on Cespedes for LF


----------



## Greenstar lawn

Yeah they mentioned Young as a DH and I would be happy with that...Hopefully V Mart is not out all season


----------



## Matson Snow

TheXpress2002;1418369 said:


> The die hard that I am.....
> 
> Delmon Young recieved arbitration today. He will DH
> 
> Dombrowski is all in on Cespedes for LF


That sounds like a Good Plan there Jim Leland........:salute:

Were you Smoking a Marlboro while typing this........:laughing:


----------



## snowman6

Thanks Ryan. :salute:


----------



## Bigrd1

Hey guys I'm in washington right now and the people here DON'T know how to drive in the snow. we got about 4" overnight last night and are expecting another 12-24" in the are that I'm in. I'll post some pics for you guys to drool over when I get a chance. It's heavy and wet like cement though not that fluffy stuff like I'm used to.
Jeff


----------



## caitlyncllc

TheXpress2002;1418298 said:


> I know its OT but in our boredom. Take a look at the following forecast for upstate Washington
> 
> *Yes that totals 264 inches possible by Friday*


It's only 132 inches, sir. Somewhere you doubled the totals. But, 132 inches is nothing to sneeze at. Makes me tired just thinking about it.


----------



## TheXpress2002

Matson Snow;1418378 said:


> That sounds like a Good Plan there Jim Leland........:salute:
> 
> Were you Smoking a Marlboro while typing this........:laughing:


No but I have my Rocky Patel Decade ready to light


----------



## TheXpress2002

caitlyncllc;1418391 said:


> it's only 132 inches, sir. Somewhere you doubled the totals. But, 132 inches is nothing to sneeze at. Makes me tired just thinking about it.


...... 132-264


----------



## terrapro

TheXpress2002;1418401 said:


> ...... 132-264


Possibly 11'-22' of snow F that!


----------



## TheXpress2002

Drying out very quickly in Canton


----------



## caitlyncllc

County truck just went by the house saLting. Anybody in flint? What goin on up there?


----------



## M & D LAWN

Xpress, do you think any of the snow on the west side of the state will rotate in and give us a dusting tonight?


----------



## RMGLawn

Everything is getting dry really quick here in Wyandotte.


----------



## firelwn82

The pavement is collecting snow nicely here in the north end of Clarkston. Was on Grange Hall Rd. about an hour or so ago and it was turning slushy already. Going to salt in an hour or so I think. My liquid sprayer is working. Sprayed my driveway to see what happens.


----------



## wilburn

caitlyncllc;1418143 said:


> Anybody found a bluetooth that is "law friendly" and let's u both: 1 - hear the other person and, 2 - let's the other person hear u while driving in a noisy diesel? My cummins makes so much noise nobody can hear anything but the truck. I'm on my 3rd set. But - the sex appeal of wearing these headphones while driving makes the girls go crazy!


I use to have a Plantronics voyager pro bluetooth and it worked very well. You could hear and they could hear you over the truck noise even when salting. I lost it somehow and replaced it with a motorola elite silver and it works great too.


----------



## TheXpress2002

M & D LAWN;1418423 said:


> Xpress, do you think any of the snow on the west side of the state will rotate in and give us a dusting tonight?


The only concern would be a lake effect snow band sliding through at most a snow shower southeast of Lansing. Not seeing much concern.


----------



## Sharpcut 1

TCLA;1417702 said:


> Not saying Cam's the hottest.....it's her girls that are impressive.


Agreed!! But she has'nt worn anything with a plunging neckline lately. Deanna will show a lot more cleavage than Cam, Deanna showing off those freckles!!


----------



## Moonlighter

Very little snow in Pontiac, pavement still wet.


----------



## Milwaukee

It was good to see you Xpressman and RMGLawn.

This weather is definably so strange. It was almost 55oF at Noon then BAM it drop to 35 at around 3-4 p.m. Very windy it blew Neighborhood's trash cans further from their houses.


----------



## IC-Smoke

we had a small thunderstorm this morning, now its lightly snowing..... Im ready for spring with this crap

1 salting and 2 plows....


----------



## Lightningllc

Snowing good in Brighton. On another note I have the upmost respect for vinyl guys after today 4 full grown men ready to kill one another cutting and installing vinyl on trucks Thanks mike and scott.


----------



## brookline

TCLA;1417702 said:


> Not saying Cam's the hottest.....it's her girls that are impressive.


You should check out the girl on WWJ/CBS mornings she's not the weather guesser but she could be talking about armegeddon and I wouldn't have a clue. Top Notch!!


----------



## 24v6spd

caitlyncllc;1418418 said:


> County truck just went by the house saLting. Anybody in flint? What goin on up there?


About 1/4" on paved surfaces.


----------



## 2FAST4U

Lightningllc;1418493 said:


> Snowing good in Brighton. On another note I have the upmost respect for vinyl guys after today 4 full grown men ready to kill one another cutting and installing vinyl on trucks Thanks mike and scott.


I actually Laughed out Loud!!!! :laughing: :laughing: :laughing: Lets see some pics



brookline;1418499 said:


> You should check out the girl on WWJ/CBS mornings she's not the weather guesser but she could be talking about armegeddon and I wouldn't have a clue. Top Notch!!


Yea when I'm jumping channels in the morning, I saw here a couple times


----------



## PowersTree

CVS at corner of Maybee and Sashabaw is pure ice, snow is starting to cover over.


----------



## Milwaukee

Lightningllc;1418493 said:


> Snowing good in Brighton. On another note I have the upmost respect for vinyl guys after today 4 full grown men ready to kill one another cutting and installing vinyl on trucks Thanks mike and scott.


I agreed on that one. Try remove Vinyl off on truck is PITA. I had no idea what Previous owner put on mine. It got forever to remove off. Hobby heat blower made worst it end leave stick mark on body.


----------



## brookline

Pavement is drying except puddles in Wayne. Flurries right now


----------



## PowersTree

Completely covered over in Clarkston now. Nap time, see you guys at 1.


----------



## Superior L & L

We are half way though a full salt app with a couple of trucks on retail, food, and subdivisions. Real slick but melting fast


----------



## magnatrac

Just threw my salter back on the truck to head out in the a.m. I did put a little tiger melt on my walk and this stuff didn't last long at all ! I did make it back in just in time to hear dave on channel 7 say we will have a run at 50 degrees next tuesday I know we have salted some this winter but I am tired of this up down stuff. Is it march already ???

, shaun


----------



## tsnap

I know this is slightly off topic, but what are dot vehicles required to have in the vehicle? i.e. flares, triangles etc.
Just got my dot numbers and need to finish making things legal for the summer. I am under dot now but when i put the trailer on i will not be.


----------



## Leisure Time LC

tsnap;1418710 said:


> I know this is slightly off topic, but what are dot vehicles required to have in the vehicle? i.e. flares, triangles etc.
> Just got my dot numbers and need to finish making things legal for the summer. I am under dot now but when i put the trailer on i will not be.


Triangles, Fire Extinguisher (Mounted) Driver has to have Medical Card


----------



## Greenstar lawn

Snowing but not really sticking to pavement in chesterfield and new haven. Temps 33


----------



## Moonlighter

PowersTree;1418517 said:


> CVS at corner of Maybee and Sashabaw is pure ice, snow is starting to cover over.


thanks powers.


----------



## tsnap

does the doc issue the card or do you have to send in paperwork?


----------



## brookline

tsnap;1418726 said:


> does the doc issue the card or do you have to send in paperwork?


My doc had another doctor in the office that did the physicals and filled out the card for me. I guess they have to be certified for that. should be the normal price of a physical, at least it was in my case


----------



## bigjeeping

tsnap;1418726 said:


> does the doc issue the card or do you have to send in paperwork?


Go to Concentra if there is one in your area. They are a walk-in occupational clinic and perform DOT physicals for $40. Cheaper than going to your doctor even with good insurance (in some cases). They give you the medical card on the spot when you complete the exam. Just did mine there last week.

If you go to your family doctor, make sure they are able to perform the hearing and vision part of test, or it will be a wasted visit.


----------



## M & D LAWN

If you go to any Concentra facility it is only about $40.


----------



## Strictly Snow

Anybody know where I can buy a yard of bulk near Rochester Hills. Stone depot is closed and my regular supplier is as well I have a 9:30 AA meeting I need to drop for


----------



## tsnap

ok cool thanks guys!


----------



## Leisure Time LC

Here is what we did today


----------



## Moonlighter

Strictly Snow;1418743 said:


> Anybody know where I can buy a yard of bulk near Rochester Hills. Stone depot is closed and my regular supplier is as well I have a 9:30 AA meeting I need to drop for


Not that close to you but Breens on 59 is loading right now.


----------



## newhere

make sure you have your annual inspection done and the check list in the truck, im still not sure if the owner can do these if other emp. are driving them (i think not). make sure you have d.o.t numbers, make sure your windsheild washer fluid is full mud flaps are not torn, all lights work, high and low beams work, horn works, brake away on the trailer, saftey pin in the trailer.

those are all the big ones they check for right off the bat.


----------



## newhere

Moonlighter;1418774 said:


> Not that close to you but Breens on 59 is loading right now.


is it breens or briens? are they two different places?


----------



## Superior L & L

Leisure Time LC;1418761 said:


> Here is what we did today


I thought justin was going to sell that truck


----------



## Moonlighter

newhere;1418781 said:


> is it breens or briens? are they two different places?


Breen's Landscape and Supply on 59 next to mtec, is the one I was talking about.


----------



## newhere

never mind two different places


----------



## Leisure Time LC

Superior L & L;1418782 said:


> I thought justin was going to sell that truck


We are using it as a back up salt truck


----------



## tsnap

newhere;1418776 said:


> make sure you have your annual inspection done and the check list in the truck, im still not sure if the owner can do these if other emp. are driving them (i think not). make sure you have d.o.t numbers, make sure your windsheild washer fluid is full mud flaps are not torn, all lights work, high and low beams work, horn works, brake away on the trailer, saftey pin in the trailer.
> 
> those are all the big ones they check for right off the bat.


Cool thanks for the tips. I should be able to do my own as i am also a certified mechanic as well i believe


----------



## newhere

and some of them want to give you a hard time if you dont have a city listed but i really dont think thats a violation. 

tread depth is another good one they look for.


----------



## michigancutter

Sticking to grassy areas by me. Cement is just plain wet. Temps are 30 with some good wind gust. Maybe a morning salt for easysiders


----------



## Allor Outdoor

Milford and Commerce areas will have a full salt run...everything is coated


----------



## Bigrd1

P.J. hebert and orion stone should have salt too.


----------



## Glockshot73!

Great, happened to me first time ever, salt in the vbox hard as a rock. Hasent happened to me all season until now. Guess that's what I get for gambling with it. Off to break it up and check the accounts in Warren and SH.


----------



## MikeLawnSnowLLC

Does anybody deal with "ice melters" they called today said i can get bulk for 60 a ton...i'm currently paying 85?


----------



## newhere

60 a ton is normal for me and im 63 miles away from the port so im paying more then you in trucking. You really should be no higher then 60 if you asked me. Thats a fair price, 85 is gettting bent and broke off


----------



## newhere

and dont be afraid to make them run over a scale if you have one close by. I dont believe in tickets until ive known someone for a looong time.


----------



## snow_man_48045

newhere;1418839 said:


> and dont be afraid to make them run over a scale if you have one close by. I dont believe in tickets until ive known someone for a looong time.


Good pointers. Another thing to look for is moisture content with all this warm humid weather we have been having. Got a load pay by the ton from local elevator this fall that was wet heavy crap. Last time I buy there...:salute:


----------



## newhere

talk to Andy over at Michigan salt, see what he can do for you on price.


----------



## TheXpress2002

Canton is hit and miss.


----------



## Superior L & L

MikeLawnSnowLLC;1418828 said:


> Does anybody deal with "ice melters" they called today said i can get bulk for 60 a ton...i'm currently paying 85?


$85 may be a little high. The retailers around here are selling for $78 a yard. Lower $60's seams like the new number for directs since everyone needs to purchase there commitments


----------



## RayRay

Parking lots & walks very icy in W.Bloomfield, Commerce, Novi & north end of Farmington Hills... Full SALTING... Be careful very slick in the parking lots & condo streets!!


----------



## Icemelter

Just got home from chasing my kids around the rinks--started in Plymouth ended in Birmingham

Plymouth is white and icy--saw a half dozen guys out around M14 and 275

Farmington Hills -- hit and miss

Birmingham-- a bit more snow

27 degrees 

We will be out at 2AM


----------



## Strictly Snow

Bigrd1;1418819 said:


> P.J. hebert and orion stone should have salt too.


Didn't think of Herbert but Orion Stone was closed. I ended getting it from MTEC they were the cheapest at $75 a yard. I normally pay $68 but for some reason my normal supplier was closed


----------



## michigancutter

Anyone in mt. Clemens area? Wondering how it looks. Don't want to take the ride if I don't have to.


----------



## Glockshot73!

Warren, SH, Madison heights hit and miss. Icy puddles


----------



## Lightningllc

Can't even go to work because someone is playing with the vinyl cutter:laughing:


----------



## newhere

hey Justin when you put a radio in your f-450 did it have speakers and wires or did you have to add those also ?


----------



## 2FAST4U

Looking good justin, thats alot of vinyl!!!!

michigan cutter, chesterfield is drying out some dusting going on I'll be in the clem around 5


----------



## Lightningllc

newhere;1418993 said:


> hey Justin when you put a radio in your f-450 did it have speakers and wires or did you have to add those also ?


I put a Sony radio with Bluetooth and mp3 hookup in it


----------



## newhere

but that doesnt answer the question??????? 

speakers were in the doors or you added them?

wires behind the clock for a radio or you ran a harness?


----------



## Lightningllc

Everything was there


----------



## snowfighter83

Lightningllc;1419044 said:


> Everything was there


do u have more pics of trucks n shop? looks like a good size building,


----------



## TheXpress2002

Done salting. East of 275 hit and miss. West of 275 was icy.


On another note......0z run of the GFS has us grabbing our ankles Friday night. 7th consecutive run


----------



## TGS Inc.

TheXpress2002;1419065 said:


> Done salting. East of 275 hit and miss. West of 275 was icy.
> 
> On another note......0z run of the GFS has us grabbing our ankles Friday night. 7th consecutive run


Grabbing our ankles meaning we are getting the shaft (nothing) or hold on for the ride and lets plow some snow??? Thanks!


----------



## TGS Inc.

Dearborn more glazed than not, Woodhaven glazed, overall patchy...


----------



## Lightningllc

Looks like some squalls moving in, Hope I don't have to go back out, this winter is becoming a pain.


----------



## Icemelter

light blown snow here in Warren--not much yet--- but puddles


----------



## PowersTree

TheXpress2002;1419065 said:


> Done salting. East of 275 hit and miss. West of 275 was icy.
> 
> On another note......0z run of the GFS has us grabbing our ankles Friday night. 7th consecutive run


Does 0z 6z 12z just represent the time of the day??


----------



## monsterfords79

Boy oh boy there's so much snow out here I don't this.


----------



## TGS Inc.

Noaa just put a HWO for the possibilty of "several inches" for Fri/Sat for SE Michigan...


----------



## michigancutter

Ain't **** from h.t. to chesterfield. Nothing


----------



## alpha01

Just did a full run.
Just had a customer at a bank claim he slipped,fell, and was injured... Then decided not to press charges after finding out there was surveillance cameras on the lot. Hmmm...


----------



## procut

alpha01;1419131 said:


> Just did a full run.
> Just had a customer at a bank claim he slipped,fell, and was injured... Then decided not to press charges after finding out there was surveillance cameras on the lot. Hmmm...


Didn't realize it you could "Press charges" Sounds fishy non the less.


----------



## hosejockey4506

brighton needed salt, 59/23 was hit and miss and then the fenton linden holly area got a full salting. and grand blanc.


----------



## caitlyncllc

alpha01;1419131 said:


> Just did a full run.
> Just had a customer at a bank claim he slipped,fell, and was injured... Then decided not to press charges after finding out there was surveillance cameras on the lot. Hmmm...


I want a free ride, too. If I slip and fall while treating a icy lot, can I sue myself? I have a good policy.....


----------



## Matson Snow

newhere;1418801 said:


> and some of them want to give you a hard time if you dont have a city listed but i really dont think thats a violation.
> 
> tread depth is another good one they look for.


Not having the "City " listed on the Door is a $150 Fine......We got a Ticket in Bloomfield
Twp Last Year



newhere;1418776 said:


> make sure you have your annual inspection done and the check list in the truck, im still not sure if the owner can do these if other emp. are driving them (i think not). make sure you have d.o.t numbers, make sure your windsheild washer fluid is full mud flaps are not torn, all lights work, high and low beams work, horn works, brake away on the trailer, saftey pin in the trailer.
> 
> those are all the big ones they check for right off the bat.


*A Certified Garage and or Mechanic has to Perform and sign off on annual Inspections....*

Although they will never check to see whos signed the Inspection.....



alpha01;1419131 said:


> Just did a full run.
> Just had a customer at a bank claim he slipped,fell, and was injured... Then decided not to press charges after finding out there was surveillance cameras on the lot. Hmmm...


*Look Out here comes the Ice Police to Lock you up and "Press Charges"*.....


----------



## Moonlighter

North Clarkston and Waterford sites were iced up and needed salt.


----------



## lawns4life

NOAA changed its forcast for Troy last night. I now reads..

Friday Night: Snow likely. Cloudy, with a low around 17. Chance of precipitation is 70%. New snow accumulation of 2 to 4 inches possible


----------



## dfd9

Matson Snow;1419159 said:


> *A Certified Garage and or Mechanic has to Perform and sign off on annual Inspections....*
> 
> Although they will never check to see whos signed the Inspection.....


Question for ya, what is a certified garage? The folks that do mine have been told the same thing so they ask for the paperwork, etc to become certified but no one will tell them what they have to do or where to do it. They're licensed mechanics, so a licensed shop, but allegedly not "certified" to do DOT.


----------



## Matson Snow

dfd9;1419168 said:


> Question for ya, what is a certified garage? The folks that do mine have been told the same thing so they ask for the paperwork, etc to become certified but no one will tell them what they have to do or where to do it. They're licensed mechanics, so a licensed shop, but allegedly not "certified" to do DOT.


Not 100% sure...I would contact the DOT....I know the Mechanic has to be Certified with the State....Because he has to put his number on the inspection


----------



## alpha01

alpha01;1419131 said:


> Just did a full run.
> Just had a customer at a bank claim he slipped,fell, and was injured... Then decided not to press charges after finding out there was surveillance cameras on the lot. Hmmm...


 Correction... decided not to "sue"


----------



## dfd9

Matson Snow;1419179 said:


> Not 100% sure...I would contact the DOT....I know the Mechanic has to be Certified with the State....Because he has to put his number on the inspection


They have tried that as well as Secretary of State, no one could give them info. Not a surprise.



alpha01;1419180 said:


> Correction... decided not to "sue"


Gotta love it, had one a few years back that filed just before the statute of limitations was up. Sent in my records, etc and never heard anything. Finally asked my agent, the carrier refused the claim and it went away. Not sure if that was a result of records or something else.


----------



## Matson Snow

We need to pull Express out of the Weather Center for an Update.....

Friday Night is Starting to look interesting.....

Hes probably still crying in His Beer over V-Mart.....:salute:


----------



## RMGLawn

Matson Snow;1419200 said:


> We need to pull Express out of the Weather Center for an Update.....
> 
> Friday Night is Starting to look interesting.....
> 
> Hes probably still crying in His Beer over V-Mart.....:salute:


I believe its 6-10...I'm not 100% sure though. Just going on a few other weather guys I listen too.


----------



## firelwn82

I finally used my sprayer last night. Not impressed at all. For a lot that I usually use 2 bags on most occasions and 3 when trying to burn off an inch of powder I think I went through alot of liquid. I used up about 45 gallons of liquid. Does this sound like the right amount that would normally be used?


----------



## tsnap

it appears here are the qualifications of the inspector. each carrier (company) is required to have the ability to prove the qualifications of the inspector if requested by the state or fed. Each facility doing inspections is required to keep training and qualification records for inspectors as well as provide them to each customer if requested. We used to do inspections at the shop i worked at so under the letter of this i would be a qualified inspector. We only worked on smaller equip such as limos taxis and pickups and only did inspections on those.

396.19Inspector qualifications.
(a) Motor carriers and intermodal equipment providers must ensure that individuals performing annual inspections under § 396.17(d) or (e) are qualified as follows:
(1) Understand the inspection criteria set forth in part 393 and appendix G of this subchapter and can identify defective components;
(2) Are knowledgeable of and have mastered the methods, procedures, tools and equipment used when performing an inspection; and
(3) Are capable of performing an inspection by reason of experience, training, or both as follows:
(i) Successfully completed a Federal-or State-sponsored training program or have a certificate from a State or Canadian Province that qualifies the individuals to perform commercial motor vehicle safety inspections, or
(ii) Have a combination of training or experience totaling at least 1 year. Such training or experience may consist of:
(A) Participation in a commercial motor vehicle manufacturer-sponsored training program or similar commercial training program designed to train students in commercial motor vehicle operation and maintenance;
(B) Experience as a mechanic or inspector in a motor carrier or intermodal equipment maintenance program;
(C) Experience as a mechanic or inspector in commercial motor vehicle maintenance at a commercial garage, fleet leasing company, or similar facility; or
(D) Experience as a commercial motor vehicle inspector for a State, Provincial or Federal government.
(b) Motor carriers and intermodal equipment providers must retain evidence of that individual's qualifications under this section. They must retain this evidence for the period during which that individual is performing annual motor vehicle inspections for the motor carrier or intermodal equipment provider, and for one year thereafter. However, motor carriers and intermodal equipment providers do not have to maintain documentation of inspector qualifications for those inspections performed either as part of a State periodic inspection program or at the roadside as part of a random roadside inspection program.
[73 FR 76825, Dec. 17, 2008]


----------



## BossPlow2010

firelwn82;1419277 said:


> I finally used my sprayer last night. Not impressed at all. For a lot that I usually use 2 bags on most occasions and 3 when trying to burn off an inch of powder I think I went through alot of liquid. I used up about 45 gallons of liquid. Does this sound like the right amount that would normally be used?


Did you pre treat?


----------



## TGS Inc.

firelwn82;1419277 said:


> I finally used my sprayer last night. Not impressed at all. For a lot that I usually use 2 bags on most occasions and 3 when trying to burn off an inch of powder I think I went through alot of liquid. I used up about 45 gallons of liquid. Does this sound like the right amount that would normally be used?


What size lot? Generally you can apply 30-200 gallons an acre depending on conditions. To melt 1" of snow, you would be in the 50-150 gallon / acre range (temps are a factor as well)

Also, what type of nozzles are you using?


----------



## Superior L & L

firelwn82;1419277 said:


> I finally used my sprayer last night. Not impressed at all. For a lot that I usually use 2 bags on most occasions and 3 when trying to burn off an inch of powder I think I went through alot of liquid. I used up about 45 gallons of liquid. Does this sound like the right amount that would normally be used?


Something is not right. I would use 40-80 gallons peracre depending on how much we were burning off


----------



## Greenstar lawn

Ben Bailey just said half inch of snow Friday night.....


----------



## redskinsfan34

Greenstar lawn;1419377 said:


> Ben Bailey just said half inch of snow Friday night.....


I think I'll stick with Express and NOAA.


----------



## Lightningllc

THE BIG QUESTION IS WHAT KIND OF LIQUID DID YOU PUT DOWN. The chloride guys liquid would run 150-170 gal a acre double the competitors app rate. Wilkins runs about 120 - 140 a acre. Sullivan hot brine runs 100-120 acre. Mcs runs about 60-80 a acre.


----------



## Greenstar lawn

redskinsfan34;1419382 said:


> I think I'll stick with Express and NOAA.


Yes I always go by what xpress says. I just find it interesting that the news is saying light snow while other internet sites says accumulating snow. Hell accuweather says 7.1inches on Friday night lol


----------



## Plow Dude

redskinsfan34;1419382 said:


> I think I'll stick with Express and NOAA.


While everyone was predicting a bunch of snow for last Friday, Ben Bailey in my opinion was the only one who got it right.


----------



## CSP#1

*Liquid Applications*

Brine can vary by a very small percentage from batch to batch from the same well. However, the average user would not/should not notice any difference.

All of the suppliers mentioned sell mineral well brine. Presumably, they are close in percentages of calcium, magnesium, sodium, potassium, and other trace chlorides, minerals, etc. There should not be much difference in performance ability.

Why would one product work twice as well as another if they are all very close in chloride content? Have all of these products been tested in similar conditions such as ground temp, air temp, type of snow/ice, moisture content of snow, timing of application, etc., etc.using the same application equipment/process/ applicator?


----------



## redskinsfan34

Plow Dude;1419395 said:


> While everyone was predicting a bunch of snow for last Friday, Ben Bailey in my opinion was the only one who got it right.


NOAA was also pretty darn close. Express is not a weatherman. It's a hobby of his that he happens to be very good at. He's right on WAY more often than he's slightly off.


----------



## Lightningllc

Well I got a load of chloride guys and it froze in my tanks. Wilkins froze in the hose going out to the spray tips. Im not the only one that says this. Look up John at metro I gaurntee he will confirm what I am saying. 

I had to agitate peledow in the tanks to thaw them.


----------



## Allor Outdoor

Chloride guys material isn't good....stick with Michigan Chloride Sales!


----------



## CSP#1

*Mineral Brine*

Unless it is being diluted, all mineral well brine should have the same chemical makeup, give or take a few small percentages. Why do you think they perform so differently?


----------



## Lightningllc

Nothing like selling water by the gallon.


----------



## CSP#1

*Salt Brine*

All of these discussions have been about mineral well brine. Have any of you tried plain salt brine?


----------



## GimmeSnow!!

procut;1419146 said:


> Didn't realize it you could "Press charges" Sounds fishy non the less.


Just saw your truck at Pratt and lapeer


----------



## terrapro

My LCC application rate was also double this AM plus bulk salt was applied with it. We did have some ice but my first apps of the year didn't need this much brine applied, I hope my supplier didn't switch suppliers.


----------



## firelwn82

TGS Inc.;1419340 said:


> What size lot? Generally you can apply 30-200 gallons an acre depending on conditions. To melt 1" of snow, you would be in the 50-150 gallon / acre range (temps are a factor as well)
> Also, what type of nozzles are you using?


It was sheen of ice less than a 1/4" with just a dusting if any at all snow ontop of it. I'm using 8 tee jet spray tips SJ3-15-VP = Light Green on a 96" spray bar.
http://www.spraysmarter.com/public/buy/details/teejet-steamjet-3-hole-fertilizer-spray-nozzle.aspx



BossPlow2010;1419307 said:


> Did you pre treat?


No I din't pre-treat.



Lightningllc;1419386 said:


> THE BIG QUESTION IS WHAT KIND OF LIQUID DID YOU PUT DOWN. The chloride guys liquid would run 150-170 gal a acre double the competitors app rate. Wilkins runs about 120 - 140 a acre. Sullivan hot brine runs 100-120 acre. Mcs runs about 60-80 a acre.


I don't know who supplies my supplier M-Tec on M-59 so I can't answer your question.



terrapro;1419478 said:


> My LCC application rate was also double this AM plus bulk salt was applied with it. We did have some ice but my first apps of the year didn't need this much brine applied, I hope my supplier didn't switch suppliers.


I sprayed around 730 last night. It was about 20 degrees out or so.


----------



## Allor Outdoor

If any of you liquid guys are in the Commerce Twp area, or want to drive out here, let me know. I have about 2500 gallons of MCS liquid calcium I am looking to get rid of. 

Give me a call at 248-930-4526

I am selling it for CHEAP, I just want to get rid of it, since I don't use liquid anymore. 
Take all 2500 gallons or just fill up your tote


----------



## Milwaukee

I think it best to leave TheXpress2002 for couple days. His week have been rough with one family member in Hospital. We shouldn't keep bug him about weather. It give him more stress than he want.

We prayer for your Family member to get recovery speedy


----------



## Plow man Foster

Plow Dude;1419395 said:


> While everyone was predicting a bunch of snow for last Friday, Ben Bailey in my opinion was the only one who got it right.


I felt i did a pretty good job with that storm! I was the only one calling for a Dusting to an inch While everyone else was calling for Light accumulation over 2" 's And what did we get? A Simple dusting! Called it 3 days before the storm!


----------



## NewImgLwn&Lndsc

Plow man Foster;1419592 said:


> I felt i did a pretty good job with that storm! I was the only one calling for a Dusting to an inch While everyone else was calling for Light accumulation over 2" 's And what did we get? A Simple dusting! Called it 3 days before the storm!


Well what are your thoughts for friday? Local guys are still riding light accumulations around an inch.


----------



## redskinsfan34

Plow man Foster;1419592 said:


> I felt i did a pretty good job with that storm! I was the only one calling for a Dusting to an inch While everyone else was calling for Light accumulation over 2" 's And what did we get? A Simple dusting! Called it 3 days before the storm!


Wow. Don't break your arm patting yourself on the back!


----------



## eatonpaving

redskinsfan34;1419611 said:


> Wow. Don't break your arm patting yourself on the back!


he can pat all he wants.....he was right.....


----------



## Lightningllc

Koolaid you called it.


----------



## BossPlow2010

redskinsfan34;1419611 said:


> Wow. Don't break your arm patting yourself on the back!


that was good!
:laughing: :laughing: :laughing:


----------



## RMGLawn

Plow man Foster;1419592 said:


> I felt i did a pretty good job with that storm! I was the only one calling for a Dusting to an inch While everyone else was calling for Light accumulation over 2" 's And what did we get? A Simple dusting! Called it 3 days before the storm!


You might of been right for your area, however in my area we had a total of 2 to 3" over the 3 days


----------



## PowersTree

Milwaukee;1419575 said:


> I think it best to leave TheXpress2002 for couple days. His week have been rough with one family member in Hospital. We shouldn't keep bug him about weather. It give him more stress than he want.
> 
> We prayer for your Family member to get recovery speedy


My thoughts and prayers are with him, and his family.

Wishing you well Ryan!


----------



## snow_man_48045

Many have not plowed once this winter. With many of the 4-5 day weather forecasts this winter being a bad game of poker it's a shot in the dark. Mom nature will do what she wants. In my 27 years of plowing I have had many storms predicted never drop a flake of snow we survived and moved on to the next . Our game as a snow removal contractor is to ready at the drop of a hat. If your life needs 3-5 day notice for a storm/snow you have pick the wrong trade.
It's now almost the end of January so if your equipment and operations are not in check your in trouble.


----------



## Milwaukee

RMGLawn;1419625 said:


> You might of been right for your area, however in my area we had a total of 2 to 3" over the 3 days


Yes almost 3" in our area.

Plow man foster it best if you stop now before you made more enemies.


----------



## redskinsfan34

NOAA just raised their chance of precip. to 80% for Fri. but lowered their Fri. night totals from 2 to 4 to1 to 3. Kinda strange.


----------



## gunsworth

redskinsfan34;1419674 said:


> NOAA just raised their chance of precip. to 80% for Fri. but lowered their Fri. night totals from 2 to 4 to1 to 3. Kinda strange.


still 80% 2-4 from NOAA here in Bham, up to an inch during the day... WJR just bumped up from 1" to 3-6 over the last hour. this one looks promising, we can only have so many duds lol


----------



## TGS Inc.

redskinsfan34;1419674 said:


> NOAA just raised their chance of precip. to 80% for Fri. but lowered their Fri. night totals from 2 to 4 to1 to 3. Kinda strange.


Yes and Hack-u-weather had Dearborn at 7.4" and now is saying 5.8" Fri/Sat...


----------



## Lightningllc

weatherunderground it has the models/forecasts/radar great site!!!


----------



## Do It All Do It Right

Chuck just said may see some real snow on friday more at 5


----------



## Metro Lawn

Lightningllc;1419422 said:


> Well I got a load of chloride guys and it froze in my tanks. Wilkins froze in the hose going out to the spray tips. Im not the only one that says this. Look up John at metro I gaurntee he will confirm what I am saying.
> 
> I had to agitate peledow in the tanks to thaw them.


I never used Wilkens because Lapeer County Road Commision said it froze on contact with the pavement. I did have Chloride Guys brine turn to slush on me. Never an isue with MCS.


----------



## Moonlighter

Milwaukee;1419575 said:


> I think it best to leave TheXpress2002 for couple days. His week have been rough with one family member in Hospital. We shouldn't keep bug him about weather. It give him more stress than he want.
> 
> We prayer for your Family member to get recovery speedy


Our thoughts and prayers are with ya Ryan.


----------



## snowman6

Milwaukee;1419575 said:


> I think it best to leave TheXpress2002 for couple days. His week have been rough with one family member in Hospital. We shouldn't keep bug him about weather. It give him more stress than he want.
> 
> We prayer for your Family member to get recovery speedy


Hang in there Ryan. Thoughts and prayers for you and your family.


----------



## Red Bull Junkie

Can anyone direct me to a supplier in Washtenaw County or Wixom where I can get LCC? Just looking to fill pre-wet tanks (not bulk purchase). I only need about 105 gallons each fill up. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Lightningllc

Angelo's in wixom


----------



## michigancutter

Lightningllc;1419422 said:


> Well I got a load of chloride guys and it froze in my tanks. Wilkins froze in the hose going out to the spray tips. Im not the only one that says this. Look up John at metro I gaurntee he will confirm what I am saying.
> 
> I had to agitate peledow in the tanks to thaw them.


I have been using the chloride guys for a few yrs and never had a problem with it freezing in my tanks nor clogging my hoses. I even had left overs from a season ago and it still worked. 
I not defending anyone just letting u know on my experience with them.


----------



## Red Bull Junkie

Thanks lighting! Angelo's is out of the liquid business and no longer carries Liquid Fire. I'm pretty sure they have their Tank for sale on Craigs list....Any other ideas?


----------



## Plow man Foster

NewImgLwn&Lndsc;1419606 said:


> Well what are your thoughts for friday? Local guys are still riding light accumulations around an inch.


Well.. I still think its early to call out whats going to happen on Friday Even though its only 48+ hours away! As the storm develops it could change Drastically but From what i can tell is Maybe a Dusting/ coating to an inch starting During the wee hours of the morning though out the day tomorrow.

Then Friday into saturday morning could possibly bring us what looks like few(3) inches.
**totals subject to change!


----------



## Red Bull Junkie

Angelo's said shizers or shiesers sells LCC out of Wixom or New Hudson. Anyone know who these guys are or the correct way to spell theire name so I can look them up?


----------



## A&LSiteService

Thasiers in south lyon, as far as I know they still sell liquid. 248-437-2091 ask for Dave or Don


----------



## Allor Outdoor

red bull junkie;1419802 said:


> can anyone direct me to a supplier in washtenaw county or wixom where i can get lcc? Just looking to fill pre-wet tanks (not bulk purchase). I only need about 105 gallons each fill up. Thanks in advance.


pm sent!!!!


----------



## brookline

My thoughts and prayers are with you and your family Ryan.


----------



## Red Bull Junkie

Thanks Fellas. I really appreciate it.


----------



## brookline

So has anyone had issues with vibrators going bad on the salt doggs? I had to take my truck to Angelos and they had to warranty it. It just started popping the fuse to it. I could use the auger and spinner but without the vibrator running I had no flow to them. Fixed now just got to pick it up. I was just curious if this was something isolated or a common occurrence.


----------



## Lightningllc

Theisers sells Wilkins and Sullivan hot brine. If you need it I will get the guy their to load you.


----------



## A&LSiteService

Ryan,my thoughts and prayers as well go out to you and you're family. If you need anyhting give me a shout.


----------



## Plow man Foster

A&LSiteService;1419899 said:


> Thasiers in south lyon, as far as I know they still sell liquid. 248-437-2091 ask for Dave or Don


**Thesier Just incase he wants to google it for directions.

Also Suburban landscape has it. (walled lake)

M-tech has it also but that a little ways out for you. 
I would just get a few totes and keep them at your shop until your out they refill them.


----------



## firelwn82

Express,our deepest thoughts and prayers are with you and your family from mine to yours.


----------



## Superior L & L

michigancutter;1419863 said:


> I have been using the chloride guys for a few yrs and never had a problem with it freezing in my tanks nor clogging my hoses. I even had left overs from a season ago and it still worked.
> I not defending anyone just letting u know on my experience with them.


It is weird because I went though 40-50,000 gallons from the chloride guy and Wilkinsons and never had a freeze issue. I had some sand in one load that clogged up the filler but that was a easy fix. Fast delivery from both company's and I typically used 50-75 gallons per acre


----------



## Superior L & L

Plow man Foster;1419884 said:


> Well.. I still think its early to call out whats going to happen on Friday Even though its only 48+ hours away! As the storm develops it could change Drastically but From what i can tell is Maybe a Dusting/ coating to an inch starting During the wee hours of the morning though out the day tomorrow.
> 
> Then Friday into saturday morning could possibly bring us what looks like few(3) inches.
> **totals subject to change!


Lol, I've kept out of "this" but come on. 3" where? Somewhere from flint to Monroe, Lansing to port Huron. This is a large area to guess who gets snow. Our resident forecaster will use express ways and m roads to denote who gets what. For what it's worth he is usually right on !

I'm good to follow your "predictions" but please don't be do vaige


----------



## VIPHGM

ment to reply to some ones question


----------



## Luther

Plow man Foster;1419592 said:


> I felt i did a pretty good job with that storm! I was the only one calling for a Dusting to an inch While everyone else was calling for Light accumulation over 2" 's


This isn't true. Look at page 1318...


----------



## michigancutter

Superior L & L;1419937 said:


> It is weird because I went though 40-50,000 gallons from the chloride guy and Wilkinsons and never had a freeze issue. I had some sand in one load that clogged up the filler but that was a easy fix. Fast delivery from both company's and I typically used 50-75 gallons per acre


I used wilkinsons once for a fill up. Good product but didn't like the fact they wanted to raise my price on the second fill up. I also use about 40-80 gallons an acre. Depends on ground temps, air temps and how wet the snow is. I still use bulk too.


----------



## Plow man Foster

TCLA;1419991 said:


> This isn't true. Look at page 1318...


what?? What isnt true?



Superior L & L;1419949 said:


> Lol, I've kept out of "this" but come on. 3" where? Somewhere from flint to Monroe, Lansing to port Huron. This is a large area to guess who gets snow. Our resident forecaster will use express ways and m roads to denote who gets what. For what it's worth he is usually right on !
> 
> I'm good to follow your "predictions" but please don't be do vaige


We're calling out for the West Bloomfield, Novi, Commerce,Northville, and Farmington Hills. That area...There could be possible 3" coming.. Im really not too sure! Its really too early but right now i'm expecting 3! By tomorrow afternoon we should have a better look at whats to come!



snow_man_48045;1419655 said:


> Many have not plowed once this winter. With many of the 4-5 day weather forecasts this winter being a bad game of poker it's a shot in the dark. Mom nature will do what she wants. In my 27 years of plowing I have had many storms predicted never drop a flake of snow we survived and moved on to the next . Our game as a snow removal contractor is to ready at the drop of a hat. If your life needs 3-5 day notice for a storm/snow you have pick the wrong trade.
> It's now almost the end of January so if your equipment and operations are not in check your in trouble.


Well said! :salute:


----------



## Metro Lawn

Just a heads up. We had a contract with Mike at Pro Lawn & Snow in St. Clair to service several concrete plants. His contract called for payment within 30 days. When I called him today about the invoices that were nearing 60 days he threw a fit. He then called me back an hour later saying he had the locations covered for the rest of the season. So, not only does he not pay on time, he also breached the contract by replacing us without notice. (nice huh?) Just wanted to let you guys know how he does business in case he contacts one of you.


----------



## Luther

Plow man Foster;1420034 said:


> what?? What isnt true?


What I quoted you on foster.


----------



## eatonpaving

*holy snow batman*

what would we do, if this showed up tomorrow...........................


----------



## Luther

Metro Lawn;1420057 said:


> Just a heads up. We had a contract with Mike at Pro Lawn & Snow in St. Clair to service several concrete plants. His contract called for payment within 30 days. When I called him today about the invoices that were nearing 60 days he threw a fit. He then called me back an hour later saying he had the locations covered for the rest of the season. So, not only does he not pay on time, he also breached the contract by replacing us without notice. (nice huh?) Just wanted to let you guys know how he does business in case he contacts one of you.


You must have had a seasonal agreement in place with them?

If that's the case, no matter who you are....that ain't right.


----------



## Milwaukee

My friend at FB post picture of his Bronco and Copper F250 that you know what I talk about. It in Anchorage, Alaska

Found.


----------



## Metro Lawn

TCLA;1420089 said:


> You must have had a seasonal agreement in place with them?
> 
> If that's the case, no matter who you are....that ain't right.


Yes, we have a per push service contract thru 4/15/12.


----------



## Lightningllc

John, I really hate when people don't pay but it's even worse when your subbing for someone!! Now his name will be mud in many counties!!!!!

Well everyone no matter what is predicted good old mother nature can throw a loop in anything, WHEN THE BIG OLD LAKE IS OPEN HOLD ON TO YOUR ANKLES!!!! I've seen a 2-4 inch predicted snowfall by NEWS OUTLET turn into a 8-12 inches storm because of the big old lake, As much as I hate to say this WINTER HAS JUST BEGUN!!!!!


----------



## Luther

Metro Lawn;1420111 said:


> Yes, we have a per push service contract thru 4/15/12.


To me that's different than a seasonal.

Have you actually plowed any of these? We haven't had plowable snow in these parts yet.


----------



## Lightningllc

Well just saying the weather is anyone's game.


----------



## Plow man Foster

Forecast are just opinions!


----------



## Metro Lawn

TCLA;1420133 said:


> To me that's different than a seasonal.
> 
> Have you actually plowed any of these? We haven't had plowable snow in these parts yet.


14 saltings between the locations


----------



## Luther

I see. I didn't know they took salt.


----------



## Metro Lawn

TCLA;1420149 said:


> I see. I didn't know they took salt.


That's OK Jim, now you do... Here is what he told me about not paying. I email him an invoice each day we service the locations. He held all the invoices until the first week of Jan before he billed them. Now he wants us to wait until he gets paid. I don't feel I should be his bank and float his buisness. It would be different if they were my jobs. Even if they were, my subs would have gotten paid the following Friday after service. I only have one sub that doesn't get paid until I do, but that was his choice and I give him 80% of the job. I offered him 50% and I pay him in 2 weeks, he opted for the 80%.


----------



## caitlyncllc

Paul - that place is a dump. And a liability nightmare. What do you do when the only places to stack snow are on the uphill side of the lots? It is gonna be a constant issue of snow melting off the pliles and the water freezing on the lots. If we ever get to push snow....


----------



## Luther

I can relate. Fixing to cut service on a none payer myself.


----------



## terrapro

So this clipper looks like it won't even show its face until 3-4am...I hate day snow. Atleast it is just a inch or under.


----------



## procut

terrapro;1420202 said:


> So this clipper looks like it won't even show its face until 3-4am...I hate day snow. Atleast it is just a inch or under.


Thats what I was thinking, timing on this one is gonna blow. Like you said; only and inch or so shouldn't be too bad.


----------



## Superior L & L

Just checked radar and that puppy is falling apart. Hopefully it builds over the lake


----------



## Lightningllc

Friday night is looking pretty sick. Boys looks like its time to put your big boy pants on.


----------



## A&LSiteService

Lightningllc;1420305 said:


> Friday night is looking pretty sick. Boys looks like its time to put your big boy pants on.


Justin, what are your thoughts? 2"-4" or more?


----------



## Lightningllc

I do not predict weather. I look at some things that express looks at and read some pretty important people's blogs. Facebook pages and look at earls page. 

I will not throw out numbers because I have no fricken idea what we get til it's on the ground. They call that nowcasting. 

All I am READING. Is 5-8 inches I SAY I AM READING ON PEOPLE'S PAGES. 

Im a land scraper / snow plower. Not a weatherman. I don't practice or have any interest in doing it.


----------



## michigancutter

Metro Lawn;1420057 said:


> Just a heads up. We had a contract with Mike at Pro Lawn & Snow in St. Clair to service several concrete plants. His contract called for payment within 30 days. When I called him today about the invoices that were nearing 60 days he threw a fit. He then called me back an hour later saying he had the locations covered for the rest of the season. So, not only does he not pay on time, he also breached the contract by replacing us without notice. (nice huh?) Just wanted to let you guys know how he does business in case he contacts one of you.


Hey John, we're in st. Clair r they located at? I had a call this evening from someone asking if we do any subbing. Didn't talk to him, he just left a message. No name just a message.
Thanks


----------



## A&LSiteService

Lightningllc;1420326 said:


> I do not predict weather. I look at some things that express looks at and read some pretty important people's blogs. Facebook pages and look at earls page.
> 
> I will not throw out numbers because I have no fricken idea what we get til it's on the ground. They call that nowcasting.
> 
> All I am READING. Is 5-8 inches I SAY I AM READING ON PEOPLE'S PAGES.
> 
> Im a land scraper / snow plower. Not a weatherman. I don't practice or have any interest in doing it.


Thank you sir! I was seeing about the same, Just wanted to hear someone elses take on it. Have a great nite:salute:


----------



## brookline

7 is saying 3-4" Friday night. They never mentioned during the day or into Saturday morning.


----------



## smoore45

Not sure if you guys have seen or read JohnDee.com, but I like going on his site for some forecasts too. Professional Meteorologist that doesn't work for a media outlet and does his website for fun. His forecasts are geared for the Midwest. Here is what he is saying about Friday:

"By Friday, a clipper will be putting a swath of snows down across southern sections of MN, WI and lower MI as well as northern sections of IA, IL, IN and OH. Totals with that activity look to be in the 3-5" range in most cases, with some locales in NE IL, SE WI, southern lower MI and far northern sections of IN and OH possibly seeing as much as 5-8" of fluffed up snow."

So basically it could be looking like closer to the OH border could see higher totals. Not sure on timing, Xpress is better at giving those types of details. Hope all is well with him and his family. :salute:


----------



## mike thunder

Metro Lawn;1420057 said:


> Just a heads up. We had a contract with Mike at Pro Lawn & Snow in St. Clair to service several concrete plants. His contract called for payment within 30 days. When I called him today about the invoices that were nearing 60 days he threw a fit. He then called me back an hour later saying he had the locations covered for the rest of the season. So, not only does he not pay on time, he also breached the contract by replacing us without notice. (nice huh?) Just wanted to let you guys know how he does business in case he contacts one of you.





TCLA;1420174 said:


> I can relate. Fixing to cut service on a none payer myself.


I got a check in the mail, 20% short, with a note from this companies attorney saying, in basic terms, that in order to keep this company out of bankruptcy they are requiring all vendors to accept a 20% reduction of current invoices.
There's BS around every corner.


----------



## michigancutter

mike thunder;1420455 said:


> I got a check in the mail, 20% short, with a note from this companies attorney saying, in basic terms, that in order to keep this company out of bankruptcy they are requiring all vendors to accept a 20% reduction of current invoices.
> There's BS around every corner.


That sucks! There's nothing you can do about it? Even if u were on contracts with him for x amount of dollars. Go right to the source and collect your money. ( jobs u service)


----------



## PowersTree

Thanks for sharing the JohnDee link. I will start following him also.


----------



## NewImgLwn&Lndsc

The only thing about johndee.com is that he tends to be more extreme with his snowfall totals. I think its because he is a snowmobile junkie.lol. I have checked his site for at least 10 years.


----------



## Metro Lawn

michigancutter;1420335 said:


> Hey John, we're in st. Clair r they located at? I had a call this evening from someone asking if we do any subbing. Didn't talk to him, he just left a message. No name just a message.
> Thanks


Mike,
His address is on Pug Rd. number would be 810-300-xxxx


----------



## Metro Lawn

mike thunder;1420455 said:


> I got a check in the mail, 20% short, with a note from this companies attorney saying, in basic terms, that in order to keep this company out of bankruptcy they are requiring all vendors to accept a 20% reduction of current invoices.
> There's BS around every corner.


That sucks. I have no sympathy for his situation. I feel you should should be liquid enough to cover the jobs you take. How is he going bankrupt when he isn't putting out anything and adding a % to all the invoices.


----------



## irlandscaper

Metro Lawn;1420057 said:


> Just a heads up. We had a contract with Mike at Pro Lawn & Snow in St. Clair to service several concrete plants. His contract called for payment within 30 days. When I called him today about the invoices that were nearing 60 days he threw a fit. He then called me back an hour later saying he had the locations covered for the rest of the season. So, not only does he not pay on time, he also breached the contract by replacing us without notice. (nice huh?) Just wanted to let you guys know how he does business in case he contacts one of you.


I could have warned you about that had I known, been around this area for over 20 years. Lots of... nonprofessionals.


----------



## terrapro

This one is totally going to miss us this morning huh!


----------



## michigancutter

Metro Lawn;1420501 said:


> Mike,
> His address is on Pug Rd. number would be 810-300-xxxx


Then it's someone else this was a 810-322-xxxx. I'll make sure to avoid those guys.

Heading out to pre-treat now to avoid the morning rush and cars in lots.


----------



## monsterfords79

Plow man Foster;1420034 said:


> what?? What isnt true?
> 
> We're calling out for the West Bloomfield, Novi, Commerce,Northville, and Farmington Hills. That area...There could be possible 3" coming.. Im really not too sure! Its really too early but right now i'm expecting 3! By tomorrow afternoon we should have a better look at whats to come!
> 
> Well said! :salute:


whats up Foster its the boys in blue


----------



## Lightningllc

Real fine light snow falling at us 23 & 96


----------



## sprinklrman57

Coming down light but steady in commerce
SNOWCOntrol 24/7


----------



## TheXpress2002

Really brief this morning.

Snow will begin to fall within the hour at most 1 inch this morning.

Snow begins Friday afternoon around 2pm will continue overnight into early Saturday morning.

North of 69: 1-3 inches

I69 to M59: 2-4 inches

M59 to I96: 3-5 inches

The problem lies south of 96 depending on where the deformation band sets up.

Currently I96 to I94: 4-6 inches (if bands shifts north then higher totals)

Currently I94 to the border: 4-8 inches (currently where the band sits)

Thanks for the support guys.


----------



## michigancutter

Thanks express for the updates. Sorry to hear about the family. Hope all is well.
Ben is saying this is more of a southern storm. 2.5 from the Clem north. Up to 4 from Detroit south.


----------



## Greenstar lawn

Thanks for the updates xpress. Thoughts and prayers sent to u and ur family.

A nice 4 inch of fluffy snow would be perfect.


----------



## monsterfords79

Its very light here in farmington hills


----------



## redskinsfan34

Gentlemen. Snowing lightly and really blowing in Dexter / Scio twp. Ryan, Thank you for the quick update and like everyone else already said thoughts and prayers to you and your family.


----------



## firelwn82

So far have a 1/4' inch of super light blowing snow here. Come on old man winter, you know you want to stay around until April..... Thumbs Up


----------



## RMGLawn

Just started here in Wyandotte, super light coating.


----------



## terrapro

Just got in from a lot check and everything is still wet and melting off pretty fast. Of course that can change very quickly especially with that heavier line that is on the radar.


----------



## caitlyncllc

Ugh. Traffic.


----------



## Greenstar lawn

Snowing in Chesterfield/New Haven dusting on the roads. County is out salting


----------



## Icemelter

A light dust so far in Warren. Been out since 5am--brined and salted.

Just a reminder we are selling bulk salt, bagged salt and brine--Open during storms--on call 24/7

Check out our website for pricing-www.icemelters.biz.

10% Discount on Bulk Salt Sales For Remainder Of January


----------



## caitlyncllc

VERRRRRUUUUUMMMMMM!! Let's race!! Idiots. Your in the ditch? Weird, how did that happen?!?


----------



## Outdoor Pros

Very light snow falling in Monroe area right now. Anybody got any updates on the Downriver area? Enough to salt?


----------



## mike thunder

michigancutter;1420468 said:


> That sucks! There's nothing you can do about it? Even if u were on contracts with him for x amount of dollars. Go right to the source and collect your money. ( jobs u service)





Metro Lawn;1420503 said:


> That sucks. I have no sympathy for his situation. I feel you should should be liquid enough to cover the jobs you take. How is he going bankrupt when he isn't putting out anything and adding a % to all the invoices.


I should clarify that "this" company is not pro lawn and snow, i apologize for any confusion. It's also not a sub-contract, it's a direct contract. They have been warned, and made aware of the immediate stop of work for non-payment clause in our contract. I'd sure hate to see all of their properties go without service Friday night.


----------



## TGS Inc.

Outdoor Pros;1420717 said:


> Very light snow falling in Monroe area right now. Anybody got any updates on the Downriver area? Enough to salt?


I am hearing there is less south...My guys are saying Downriver is lightly dusted and Woodhaven is even less, patchy...


----------



## RMGLawn

Outdoor Pros;1420717 said:


> Very light snow falling in Monroe area right now. Anybody got any updates on the Downriver area? Enough to salt?





TGS Inc.;1420740 said:


> I am hearing there is less south...My guys are saying Downriver is lightly dusted and Woodhaven is even less, patchy...


Hey guys...

Wyandotte and Southgate are covered. I wouldn't put it at measurable snow yet, but roads are covered. County trucks have been out for about a half hour.

I'm holding off on the salting right now for one reason, on the radar it looks like a few heavier bands towards the end and don't want to have to salt twice if it gets covered...


----------



## Outdoor Pros

RMGLawn;1420774 said:


> Hey guys...
> 
> Wyandotte and Southgate are covered. I wouldn't put it at measurable snow yet, but roads are covered. County trucks have been out for about a half hour.
> 
> I'm holding off on the salting right now for one reason, on the radar it looks like a few heavier bands towards the end and don't want to have to salt twice if it gets covered...


Thanks for the update. That's exactly what I was thinking also!


----------



## axl

Was just asked if I could refrain from salting so often....my reply..Sure, if you can make sure pedestrians/employees REFRAIN from slipping & falling...HER..How am I supposed to do that?..ME...You already did back in October when you signed our snow contract & hired us to manage snow & ice.........SILENCE, followed by me taking a deep breath and calmly/nicely explaining to her why we do what we do

So badly wanted to end that little zinger with an Andrew Dice Clay "OHHHHH" :laughing:


----------



## Allor Outdoor

If it keeps coming down like this, we might be plowing this afternoon/tonight.


----------



## caitlyncllc

Outdoor Pros;1420779 said:


> Thanks for the update. That's exactly what I was thinking also!


Crazy high wind and snow went over Flint 20 minutes ago. Covered my salt, tire tracks, everything. But it is followed by the sun and it is melting.


----------



## RMGLawn

Allor Outdoor;1420808 said:


> If it keeps coming down like this, we might be plowing this afternoon/tonight.


Brian, looks like it should stop within the next hour or so


----------



## redskinsfan34

Hey Guys I'd hold off on going out for a little bit. Over here on the West side it's tailing off right now. 20 min ago it was coming down real hard so there's a real heavy band right at the end of it. Just a heads up. :salute:


----------



## HGT INC.

*In Troy*

Coming down a steady rate, looks good.


----------



## Icemelter

Sunshine peeking through in Farmington Hills

12 & Halsted


----------



## TGS Inc.

That was a nice band at the conclusion!! Great day!


----------



## Tscape

axl;1420801 said:


> Was just asked if I could refrain from salting so often....my reply..Sure, if you can make sure pedestrians/employees REFRAIN from slipping & falling...HER..How am I supposed to do that?..ME...You already did back in October when you signed our snow contract & hired us to manage snow & ice.........SILENCE, followed by me taking a deep breath and calmly/nicely explaining to her why we do what we do
> 
> So badly wanted to end that little zinger with an Andrew Dice Clay "OHHHHH" :laughing:


Simply fantastic! Give yourself a raise, sir!


----------



## Allor Outdoor

Its the simple things that put a smile on my face...

Just received a call from a PITA residential customer who I fired last year for a variety of reasons...
she called complaining that we have not been to her house yet today to clear the snow, and that she is paying for the services...blah blah blah!

I (with a smile on my face) said "Mrs H. We don't service your house...remember I sent you a certified letter last year telling you that we would no longer be providing snow removal serivces"

The light clicked on in her head, and she said "yeah I remember that" and then said "so it wasn't you that I wrote the check to back in October????"
I laughed and said "Ahh, nope that wasn't us".

Well she is convienced that she wrote us a check for seasonal snow removal, so she keeps me on the phone to look up her checks....she then realizes that she wrote a check (not sure how much) to CASH with the memo reading "snow removal services".

HA HA HA....this PITA wrote a check to CASH to "some guy" and she doesn't know who it was!! I LOVE IT!!!


----------



## M & D LAWN

That's awesome!


----------



## HGT INC.

*Excitement*

This sounds bad when we start getting excited over a band of snow .


----------



## firelwn82

Um yeah. Totmorrow if the snow actually does what guessers are saying we may be to over whelmed and not know what do do with the white stuff.... :laughing:


----------



## Lightningllc

The sun sure melted it


----------



## terrapro

Lightningllc;1421043 said:


> The sun sure melted it


I was glad to see those blue skies poking through around 10:45, I thought that crap was never going to end.


----------



## magnatrac

I just had to go plow a drive for a customer of ours so their furnace could get fixed. I wasn't even home and my plow wasn't on my truck. Their funace is out and the repair guy said he won't come until thay are plowed out ! I think there was a 1/2" of wind blown snow on the drive. It's a long paved drive, kind of hilly but not bad compard to some I do. I hope the guy knows that the driveway isn't the issue , it's the hilly gravel roads he has to go down to get there ! They are pretty icy right now. Oakland county actually had a grader out scraping down to the gravel.

, shaun


----------



## Tscape

Anybody interested in a NIB Pro-Rack for a 99-11 Super Duty? Exactly the same as a Back Rack only made in the USA! It has toolbox brackets. I went with a flatbed and don't need it. 

$200


----------



## alpha01

I hate salted during the day. People drive so ssslllloooowwww.
Kind of nervous about the first storm. It's funny I am having this feeling in the middle of January!!!


----------



## Metro Lawn

Allor Outdoor;1420986 said:


> Its the simple things that put a smile on my face...
> 
> Just received a call from a PITA residential customer who I fired last year for a variety of reasons...
> she called complaining that we have not been to her house yet today to clear the snow, and that she is paying for the services...blah blah blah!
> 
> I (with a smile on my face) said "Mrs H. We don't service your house...remember I sent you a certified letter last year telling you that we would no longer be providing snow removal serivces"
> 
> The light clicked on in her head, and she said "yeah I remember that" and then said "so it wasn't you that I wrote the check to back in October????"
> I laughed and said "Ahh, nope that wasn't us".
> 
> Well she is convienced that she wrote us a check for seasonal snow removal, so she keeps me on the phone to look up her checks....she then realizes that she wrote a check (not sure how much) to CASH with the memo reading "snow removal services".
> 
> HA HA HA....this PITA wrote a check to CASH to "some guy" and she doesn't know who it was!! I LOVE IT!!!


My Friends call me "CASH" too funny...


----------



## Outdoor Pros

Allor Outdoor;1420986 said:


> Its the simple things that put a smile on my face...
> 
> Just received a call from a PITA residential customer who I fired last year for a variety of reasons...
> she called complaining that we have not been to her house yet today to clear the snow, and that she is paying for the services...blah blah blah!
> 
> I (with a smile on my face) said "Mrs H. We don't service your house...remember I sent you a certified letter last year telling you that we would no longer be providing snow removal serivces"
> 
> The light clicked on in her head, and she said "yeah I remember that" and then said "so it wasn't you that I wrote the check to back in October????"
> I laughed and said "Ahh, nope that wasn't us".
> 
> Well she is convienced that she wrote us a check for seasonal snow removal, so she keeps me on the phone to look up her checks....she then realizes that she wrote a check (not sure how much) to CASH with the memo reading "snow removal services".
> 
> HA HA HA....this PITA wrote a check to CASH to "some guy" and she doesn't know who it was!! I LOVE IT!!!


That's awesome Brian!!!!


----------



## RayRay

I know everyone wants to get out & plow, but this so called storm might b just another salting or easy plow.. NWS has downgraded to 1-3... This "storm" is still way out on the west coast!!! Remember earlier in the week I called 1" inch.. for both Thursday & Friday. It will be an easy plow @ most because it will be Light & Fluffy snow.. Seasonal guy here hoping for a push & then MAIL out 2nd half BILLS right away!!! Agree with the guy who said "How can you not be ready, when the first real push might be on January 20th" ???


----------



## 2FAST4U

Well I'm back guys, been clear cutting a lot all week. Went out and salted then finished cutting today in that awesome snow!!! Also received a call today from a home owner in a sub that we plow wondering if she could be added to the route, nothing like waiting till january 19th to sign up for snow removal.


----------



## HGT INC.

2FAST4U;1421308 said:


> Well I'm back guys, been clear cutting a lot all week. Went out and salted then finished cutting today in that awesome snow!!! Also received a call today from a home owner in a sub that we plow wondering if she could be added to the route, nothing like waiting till january 19th to sign up for snow removal.


I guess she figured why pay if there is no snow. Did she want a pro-rated price since December and half of January had no snow?


----------



## RMGLawn

If anyone wants to trade a newer power lite for my larger power clear. Its just too heavy to go in and out of the truck at every stop. If anyone is interested let me know. Its in good condition and runs great and paid close to 600 for it. The only thing it doesn't have is electric start.

Everything is also original. The paddles do show some wear. Hasn't been used at all this year (haha)


----------



## 2FAST4U

HGT INC.;1421335 said:


> I guess she figured why pay if there is no snow. Did she want a pro-rated price since December and half of January had no snow?


Per push. Wish I could have t talked her into doing seasonal. Haha


----------



## TheXpress2002

Still staying with my earlier forecast. 12z run of the NAM and GFS went with a colder solution and pushed the snow south. 18z run pushed it back north where it had been for the past few days. The EURO has not wavered and has been consistent. There will be some surprises with the high snow ratios south of M59.

Any way you cut it everyone is dropping the blades tomorrow night, as long as ground temps co-operate.....Thumbs Up


----------



## RMGLawn

Thanks Ryan


----------



## Superior L & L

Thks Ryan, one of our tv weather guessers must have seen that model run because they put the heavy snow in Ohio. The other two local guessers said we are in for about 4"


----------



## grassmaster06

After tonights temps I think the ground temps will cooperate


----------



## TheXpress2002

grassmaster06;1421474 said:


> After tonights temps I think the ground temps will cooperate


.....pure scarcasm...lol


----------



## caitlyncllc

TheXpress2002;1421415 said:


> Still staying with my earlier forecast. 12z run of the NAM and GFS went with a colder solution and pushed the snow south. 18z run pushed it back north where it had been for the past few days. The EURO has not wavered and has been consistent. There will be some surprises with the high snow ratios south of M59.
> 
> Any way you cut it everyone is dropping the blades tomorrow night, as long as ground temps co-operate.....Thumbs Up


Thanks for the info. Hope all is well with your family.


----------



## Outdoor Pros

TheXpress2002;1421415 said:


> Still staying with my earlier forecast. 12z run of the NAM and GFS went with a colder solution and pushed the snow south. 18z run pushed it back north where it had been for the past few days. The EURO has not wavered and has been consistent. There will be some surprises with the high snow ratios south of M59.
> 
> Any way you cut it everyone is dropping the blades tomorrow night, as long as ground temps co-operate.....Thumbs Up


Thanks Ryan!!!


----------



## TKO1

finally...


----------



## Metro Lawn

TheXpress2002;1421415 said:


> Still staying with my earlier forecast. 12z run of the NAM and GFS went with a colder solution and pushed the snow south. 18z run pushed it back north where it had been for the past few days. The EURO has not wavered and has been consistent. There will be some surprises with the high snow ratios south of M59.
> 
> Any way you cut it everyone is dropping the blades tomorrow night, as long as ground temps co-operate.....Thumbs Up


Thanks, Ryan


----------



## Lightningllc

Can't wait for the snow!!!!! roflmfao


----------



## 2FAST4U

Sorry John Had to Add "Ohhhhhh YEA!!!!" ROFLMFAO
We really need snow


----------



## newhere

I normally hate snow with a passion but im excited to actually get to plow some serious snow!! I really wish we just got dumped on 24"-36" of heavy wet stuff, im ready to rock and roll. 

The phone exploded today with resi driveways, told every one they will have to pay a little extra in the spring to cover lawn damage because they waited so long and now i cant get markers in the ground. Every one said thats fine with me.


----------



## Icemelter

Just left Troy area

If you like puddles--there's lots of them. Might want to check your sites if ice puddles are a problem for your accounts


----------



## 2FAST4U

Icemelter;1421748 said:


> Just left Troy area
> 
> If you like puddles--there's lots of them. Might want to check your sites if ice puddles are a problem for your accounts


Thanks Mitch Thumbs Up


----------



## Lightningllc

Ok it's cold out.


----------



## A&LSiteService

Lightningllc;1421781 said:


> Ok it's cold out.


Yes it is....


----------



## Milwaukee

Lightningllc;1421781 said:


> Ok it's cold out.


LOL it not ever that cold. Oh that right it going be fun with wind chill below 0oF.


----------



## rammanriley

First off I'm a long time watcher first time poster on this thread. Just wanted to say thanks to Express for the updates. Looks like tom night should be fun.


----------



## Milwaukee

Milwaukee;1421804 said:


> LOL it not ever that cold. Oh that right it going be fun with wind chill below 0oF.


Since snowstorm is coming. List to do.
#1 Communication is IMPORTANT.
#2 Check employers to made sure they are available. Don't be surprised if they ditch you for their thing on weekend. 
#3 Make sure your equipment/vehicles inspect and plug block heat if need.
#4 Had paper route organize for employers.


----------



## Milwaukee

If you want to ignore somebody that was annoy or useless.

Click here and put member username on it then click OK. You done now you won't see member's post again.

Click here for ignore list


----------



## I PLOW ALONE

RMGLawn;1421369 said:


> If anyone wants to trade a newer power lite for my larger power clear. Its just too heavy to go in and out of the truck at every stop. If anyone is interested let me know. Its in good condition and runs great and paid close to 600 for it. The only thing it doesn't have is electric start.
> 
> Everything is also original. The paddles do show some wear. Hasn't been used at all this year (haha)


i have a couple powerlites that are in great condition. one is electric start the other is pull only. they are both 2 stroke the one with pull start only has brand new paddles and scraper never touched snow and electric start one has 90% left on paddles and scraper. here are a couple pics i would trade either one give me a call 586-294-3193 dave


----------



## RayRay

TWC just dropped forecast to 1'-3' inches total "storm".. Watch for the lake & cold temps to play a part in the "storm" totals.. Notice how there have been no watches, warnings or advisories??? Interesting...... In a normal snow year this would be NBD.....Hope to blade


----------



## michigancutter

Heading out in this cold to clean up ice spots. Bulk seems useless this morning. Channel 2 just said 2inches north 4 inches south.


----------



## 2FAST4U

Channel 7 just said 3.5" for mt clemens


----------



## Lightningllc

I just peed and it froze mid stream. -3 out.


----------



## firelwn82

TheXpress2002;1421415 said:


> as long as ground temps co-operate.....Thumbs Up


:laughing: Thanks for the laugh and the update Express Thumbs Up


----------



## caitlyncllc

WINTER WEATHER WARNING: It is bugger freezing weather!! Be sure to blow your nose and remove excess snot before entering the out-of-doors. In these cold temps buggers will freeze in your nose and cause uncomfortability(technical weather term).


----------



## 2FAST4U

Lightningllc;1421956 said:


> I just peed and it froze mid stream. -3 out.


Your still peeing?? Those were good laughs last night!!


----------



## Lightningllc

No kidding ya still peeing.


----------



## Leisure Time LC

Pee'd alot this morning, I drank to much kool-aid


----------



## hosejockey4506

caitlyncllc;1421962 said:


> WINTER WEATHER WARNING: It is bugger freezing weather!! Be sure to blow your nose and remove excess snot before entering the out-of-doors. In these cold temps buggers will freeze in your nose and cause uncomfortability(technical weather term).


your not kidding i got my finger stuck up my noise digging for gold this morning....Brrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## terrapro

Salt was more of a traction thing than melter this morning. Hopefully that sun helps alittle.

We need real snow just for the fact that I think people have forgotten what a 2" trigger looks like.


----------



## TheXpress2002

Just a couple tweaks mostly the northern area.

North of 69: 1-2 inches

I69 to M59: 1-3 inches

M59 to I96: 3-5 inches

I96 to I94: 3-5 inches (if bands shifts north then higher totals)

Currently I94 to the border: 4-6 inches (if band shifts north then higher totals)


----------



## redskinsfan34

TheXpress2002;1422073 said:


> Just a couple tweaks mostly the northern area.
> 
> North of 69: 1-2 inches
> 
> I69 to M59: 1-3 inches
> 
> M59 to I96: 3-5 inches
> 
> I96 to I94: 3-5 inches (if bands shifts north then higher totals)
> 
> Currently I94 to the border: 4-6 inches (if band shifts north then higher totals)[/QUOT
> 
> Ryan this is the first time in a long time that you and NOAA are not in lockstep. Their totals are less than yours (especially for my area). You think they're looking at a different "model" than you? Thank you for the updates.


----------



## TheXpress2002

Models are still all over the place


----------



## HGT INC.

Thanks Ryan...


----------



## MikeLawnSnowLLC

Hey guys I'm trying to plan a snowmobiling trip anyone got any tips of places to go or where to rent sleds at? Thanks in advance!


----------



## Metro Lawn

MikeLawnSnowLLC;1422120 said:


> Hey guys I'm trying to plan a snowmobiling trip anyone got any tips of places to go or where to rent sleds at? Thanks in advance!


Mike,
Most of the popular spots will have sled rentals but they are not cheap. Indian River Marina use to rent them and tons of trails in the area.


----------



## MikeLawnSnowLLC

What would be a ballpark figure for two sleds? Any idea?


----------



## RMGLawn

Where's plowmanfoster been lately?


----------



## RMGLawn

I PLOW ALONE;1421879 said:


> i have a couple powerlites that are in great condition. one is electric start the other is pull only. they are both 2 stroke the one with pull start only has brand new paddles and scraper never touched snow and electric start one has 90% left on paddles and scraper. here are a couple pics i would trade either one give me a call 586-294-3193 dave


Where are you located Dave?


----------



## Superior L & L

RMGLawn;1422140 said:


> Where's plowmanfoster been lately?


Studying the models


----------



## I PLOW ALONE

RMGLawn;1422176 said:


> Where are you located Dave?


did'nt i talk to you this morning at 7:30 am ? or was that not you. located in warren


----------



## Summerlawn

I will fill in for plowmanfoster - xpress is wrong and it will only be a dusting. Isnt that his prediction for everything


----------



## Tscape

I would like to hear what Plowman Foster has to say. His percentages are as high as anybody else's for accuracy.


----------



## HGT INC.

Metro Lawn;1422135 said:


> Mike,
> Most of the popular spots will have sled rentals but they are not cheap. Indian River Marina use to rent them and tons of trails in the area.


I ride a lot in ST. Ignace, great trail condition, lots of places to rent a room, eat, drink and see. Also several hotels up there rent sleds. Contact the Chamber of Commerce or check them out on their web site.


----------



## I PLOW ALONE

RMGLawn;1422176 said:


> Where are you located Dave?


just sold both blowers


----------



## redskinsfan34

Tscape;1422236 said:


> I would like to hear what Plowman Foster has to say. His percentages are as high as anybody else's for accuracy.


Now now! Let's not start another holy war on here Tscape!


----------



## Tscape

I'm just sayin', the guy has been right. As right as you can be about guessing the weather, which isn't very. Everybody talks about how we ought to be friendlier:...well!?! I'm being friendlier. The guy seems nice enough, honest, and he deserves to reap the benefits of this friendliness as much as anybody else.


----------



## TheXpress2002

Not to be a jerk but I would like to hear from him too. If he sees something different say so and explain why. Coming here after the fact does not count.


----------



## sefh

When is the excitement going to start for today's snow?


----------



## NewImgLwn&Lndsc

City of Livonia is out putting liquid down on schoolcraft rd. Never seen them do that before.


----------



## Lightningllc

Looks to be a fun one tonight!!


----------



## Leisure Time LC

Let the games begin


----------



## terrapro

sefh;1422358 said:


> When is the excitement going to start for today's snow?


My hourly says start at 6-7pm tonight then end at 2-3 in the AM.


----------



## eatonpaving

terrapro;1422446 said:


> My hourly says start at 6-7pm tonight then end at 2-3 in the AM.


it looks to be in ann arbor on radar, but it might not be hitting the ground yet....


----------



## sprinklrman57

Just saw ocrc full load of salt waiting in the parking lot of cvs m-59 & tegerdine


----------



## BossPlow2010

sprinklrman57;1422455 said:


> Just saw ocrc full load of salt waiting in the parking lot of cvs m-59 & tegerdine


Well that's a great way to waste salt


----------



## Lightningllc

Oakland county just salted the turn arounds on m-59 east of us-23. Now there salting intersections. Don't see them pre salting much before


----------



## Superior L & L

They have to much salt left in there salt barns. Don't want to screw up there budget by being in the black


----------



## snowman6

on the channel 4 website it says that the RCOC has 106 trucks that will be out from 4-7 p.m and 50% of the fleet will continue after 8 pm through Saturday morning.


----------



## branhamt

I will have a few openings if anyone is in a bind n downriver areas. 

TOM
Green Thumb Lawn Service
734-558-7790


----------



## TheXpress2002

Observation posts....

Saginaw 17:53 Overcast 16ºF 5ºF 62% W 5 mph 30.21 in 
Caro 17:54 Overcast 18ºF 5ºF 58% SW 3 mph 30.18 in 
Saginaw H.W. Browne Airport 17:55 Overcast 18ºF 9ºF 68% SW 5 mph 30.19 in 
Bad Axe 17:54 Overcast 14ºF 3ºF 62% Calm mph 30.17 in 
Port Hope 17:51 NA 14ºF 3ºF 61% Vrbl 3 mph 30.17 in 
Owosso 17:55 Overcast with Haze 18ºF 5ºF 58% Calm mph 30.18 in 
Flint 17:53 Overcast 17ºF 3ºF 54% Calm mph 30.17 in 
Port Huron 17:58 Overcast 16ºF 3ºF 57% S 7 mph 30.18 in 
Howell 17:54 Light Snow 16ºF 9ºF 72% Calm mph 30.15 in 
Pontiac 17:53 Overcast 15ºF 2ºF 56% SE 5 mph 30.13 in 
Troy 17:54 Overcast 19ºF 3ºF 49% SE 3 mph 30.19 in 
Mount Clemens 13:55 Overcast 16ºF 3ºF 57% SE 6 mph 30.20 in 
Ann Arbor 17:53 Overcast 16ºF 9ºF 74% E 5 mph 30.15 in 
Ypsilanti 17:53 Overcast 18ºF 6ºF 59% SE 6 mph 30.16 in 
Detroit Metro 17:53 Overcast 17ºF 6ºF 62% E 5 mph 30.16 in 
Detroit City Airport 17:53 Overcast 17ºF 7ºF 64% SE 5 mph 30.18 in 
Grosse Ile 18:14 Overcast 19ºF 10ºF 68% Calm mph 30.16 in 
Adrian 17:53 Light Snow Fog/Mist 15ºF 11ºF 84% E 5 mph 30.16 in 
Monroe 17:55 Light Snow 19ºF 10ºF 68% E 3 mph 30.14 in 
Lambertville 17:54 Light Snow 18ºF 10ºF 73% E 5 mph 30.15 in


Notice humidity......we are getting close to the lower levels saturating


----------



## TheXpress2002

As I say that its snowing in Canton


----------



## Milwaukee

It start snow little 1 hour ago in Downriver.


----------



## bigjeeping

Snowing good in Saline!


----------



## Lightningllc

No snow in south lyon


----------



## michigancutter

No snow in Richmond/Casco area yet.


----------



## Lightningllc

Ok it's snowing now


----------



## 2FAST4U

No snow in chesterfield...
Ch 7 still says 2-4" with it suddenly ending between 2 and 3am...WTH happened to ending by midnight?


----------



## NewImgLwn&Lndsc

Very fine snow in livonia


----------



## alpha01

I forgot how to plow!


----------



## Metro Lawn

Very light snow in Warren.


----------



## MrPike

MikeLawnSnowLLC;1422120 said:


> Hey guys I'm trying to plan a snowmobiling trip anyone got any tips of places to go or where to rent sleds at? Thanks in advance!


gaylord is great for snowmobiling in the lower peninsala. lots of groomed trails and they get the most snow. dealers used to have rentals, but like was mentione, they aren't cheap. Last time I rented it was 15 years ago. Head east of town, less traffic on the trails.


----------



## snowman6

Snowing in Milford


----------



## FIREMEDIC2572

I'm going up tomorrow and will be staying east of I75, half the sled traffic...


----------



## Moonlighter

light snow in Pontiac at the moment.


----------



## TheXpress2002

2FAST4U;1422549 said:


> No snow in chesterfield...
> Ch 7 still says 2-4" with it suddenly ending between 2 and 3am...WTH happened to ending by midnight?


That's what happens when it starts earlier and begins to slow as is passes over us leading us to higher totals......insert comment here


----------



## 2FAST4U

TheXpress2002;1422598 said:


> That's what happens when it starts earlier and begins to slow as is passes over us leading us to higher totals......insert comment here


inserting comment..."Oh Yeaaaaa!!!!!"
Well snowing real good now in chesterfield, every things covered
Think ill sit and watch some tv with a nice glass of koolaid, relax and get ready to go plowing!!!


----------



## TheXpress2002

2FAST4U;1422607 said:


> inserting comment..."Oh Yeaaaaa!!!!!"
> Well snowing real good now in chesterfield, every things covered
> Think ill sit and watch some tv with a nice glass of koolaid, relax and get ready to go plowing!!!


on average for the area half an inch an hour for 8 hours....slightly higher monroe and lennawee county


----------



## caitlyncllc

Ryan, do you think we are gonna reach a 2" trigger on the north side of flint? Guessers are calling for 1-3".


----------



## flykelley

Moonlighter;1422594 said:


> light snow in Pontiac at the moment.


Snow pretty good in Waterford, good 1/2 to 3/4 inch on the ground right now. Let it snow, let it snow!

Mike


----------



## bigjeeping

Man I was really hoping for a midnight start too! Oh well


----------



## Moonlighter

Finally a first full push SWEET.


----------



## Allor Outdoor

Any storm that ends before 3am is a good storm in my book!

Just called the guys, we are starting at 1am
Hoping it will be close to over by then!


----------



## terrapro

TheXpress2002;1422610 said:


> on average for the area half an inch an hour for 8 hours....slightly higher monroe and lennawee county


Just swept off 1/2" twice in the last 2hrs so it seems you are right on track.


----------



## Superior L & L

Looks like us northerners (genesee county) will be wrapped up with the snow by 11:00. I think we will be struggling to hit our residencial 2" triggers


----------



## Tango

Forgot to get that remote from you Will. Don't think we are starting till about 4 or 5. 
Time to throw another log on the fire and chill for a bit.


----------



## snowfighter83

finally get to plow @ 1 :bluebounc as always i appreciate the time n effort that express puts in to keep us posted.. good luck to every! and be safe.


----------



## 24v6spd

TheXpress2002;1422610 said:


> on average for the area half an inch an hour for 8 hours....slightly higher monroe and lennawee county


 I was wondering, when they refer to visibility in a weather forecast (examples 1.25 miles or 10 miles) how is that determined?


----------



## BossPlow2010

24v6spd;1422694 said:


> I was wondering, when they refer to visibility in a weather forecast (examples 1.25 miles or 10 miles) how is that determined?


Automated sensors, that use lights that pulse towards a detector and the visibility is figured by the scattered light. But it used to be done by humans that would guesstimate how well they could see light(s) at a known distance.


----------



## 2FAST4U

Tango;1422688 said:


> Forgot to get that remote from you Will. Don't think we are starting till about 4 or 5.
> Time to throw another log on the fire and chill for a bit.


Yea when I got back to the shop i looked in my cup holder and saw it :realmad:, if im in the area which I'm sure i will be i'll drop it off or we'll get bfast and I'll give it to you. Also I could of used my new credit card reader and had you charge it to see how the thing works payup Be safe in the am, phone will be on all night if any one needs help


----------



## Lightningllc

Ok this has to effing stop 31 phone calls from homeowners looking for plowing, I tell them all the same thing, We are a company with schedules if you want to be on that schedule we will have to bid your house and then sign a contract.

Or you can pay a higher rate for 1 time service and there are no time guarantees, 


I got from most of them how much, I tell them $50-75, You can leave the check on the door.

If there is no check no service, 

Well got 3 to do.




And 2 private drives and 1 church, Nothing like waiting til 1-20-12 to do a bid.


I'm thinking of starting another resi truck!!!!


----------



## terrapro

Lightningllc;1422773 said:


> Ok this has to effing stop 31 phone calls from homeowners looking for plowing, I tell them all the same thing, We are a company with schedules if you want to be on that schedule we will have to bid your house and then sign a contract.
> 
> Or you can pay a higher rate for 1 time service and there are no time guarantees,
> 
> I got from most of them how much, I tell them $50-75, You can leave the check on the door.
> 
> If there is no check no service,
> 
> Well got 3 to do.
> 
> And 2 private drives and 1 church, Nothing like waiting til 1-20-12 to do a bid.
> 
> I'm thinking of starting another resi truck!!!!


Did they tell you that the last company Terrapro was so rude and wouldn't help us?...


----------



## Lightningllc

terrapro;1422854 said:


> Did they tell you that the last company Terrapro was so rude and wouldn't help us?...


My guys have routes, We have salt routes, We bid in july - november, Why wait til 2 hours before the effin storm, WTF

I am so sick of people, I just turned 4 more away in the last 15 min.

As of tonight if someone calls for a (1) time service there gonna get the one time services fee, I'm sick of it!!!! subdivision house will be $60-$75 a push.


----------



## Superior L & L

I don't even answer the phone during storms unless its a customer


----------



## axl

Justin, if you dont want people to call you about snow then you might want to reconsider posting on facebook for people to call you if they need help with snow


----------



## Lightningllc

I'm targeting one person on Facebook. On my personal Facebook.


----------



## Superior L & L

axl;1422883 said:


> Justin, if you dont want people to call you about snow then you might want to reconsider posting on facebook for people to call you if they need help with snow


Lol, I just saw that. I was going to comment on it, but I like Justin !!! I also assume since it's on Facebook he is more talking to his friends and family


----------



## 2FAST4U

Still coming down in chesterfield, just short of 2"...seams kind of wet but its only 14° out, weird


----------



## caitlyncllc

Paul, we gonna make it to 2" up there? Not looking good here.....


----------



## Lightningllc

I have a cousin that owns 6 large commercial properties in Ann arbor and I bug him at every chance to get his work. I always post and sometimes tag him in the post. 

My other cousin owns 14 rental properties. So I'm targeting other things.


----------



## Superior L & L

caitlyncllc;1422895 said:


> Paul, we gonna make it to 2" up there? Not looking good here.....


I think we will be pushing it to get to 2". Ill push all our seasonal pay residential at 1.5". Since they have t had much activity on them


----------



## monsterfords79

We have about 2 here in farmington I'm going out around 12am


----------



## Lightningllc

Looks like the end of the storm is in battle creek.


----------



## esshakim

Getting geared up and loaded plan on heading out soon


----------



## Milwaukee

Look like it going stop snow in about 1 1/2 hour. Hoping there more snow this year.


----------



## michigancutter

Just woke up to only a inch and a half. Wth. Seems it will be tough to hit our 2 inch trigger here in the north.


----------



## snowfighter83

ohio and indiana are getting it good. take a look @ great northern outdoors web cam. i think thats what we where supposed to get.


----------



## 2FAST4U

michigancutter;1422932 said:


> Just woke up to only a inch and a half. Wth. Seems it will be tough to hit our 2 inch trigger here in the north.


At 930 we were close to that and still coming down good....should be at 2" chesterfield and south


----------



## Boomer123

*2012 the year without snow * I'm going to bed.


----------



## Lightningllc

2.3 at my house in brighton


----------



## 24v6spd

Lightningllc;1422955 said:


> 2.3 at my house in brighton


That will work.


----------



## bigjeeping

1.5-2" in Saline


----------



## NewImgLwn&Lndsc

I'm not a meteoroligist but it sure looks close to being over with. About 2-2.5" here in Livonia.


----------



## madskier1986

From what i can tell on the radar it looks like it is going to be over in less than an hour. 1.5 to 2 inches of the fresh white stuff in Birmingham/ Bloomfield area.


----------



## newhere

looks like another 30 min and then it seems to have a little tail hanging back that will probably bring another 1/4"-1/2" for a hour. Im gona say 2:00 for your area 1 for flint area.


----------



## newhere

and a side note i cleared my concrete off in seconds with a br600 blower. May be worth running them tonight its soooo light.


----------



## snow_man_48045

Done in Romeo good timing. We have 1.5 fresh new snow, time to scrape and salt. Be safe all!


----------



## hosejockey4506

Holy cow i have some antsy employees i think i had 10 missed calls between 11:30 and now with them all telling me its done snowing.


----------



## michigancutter

I think we hit our 2inch mark. Woohoo! Done snowing by me now. Nice and fluffy. Break out the backpacks and blow walks.lol be safe guys. Anyone get in a bind and need help I'm on the call list


----------



## bigjeeping

Snow ends at midnight. Snow is light & fluffy. Somebody was praying!!!! Thumbs Up


----------



## Greenstar lawn

Heading out. Doing a full run tonight


----------



## ACutAbovemi

Was messing around in the new back up truck 99 f250 with a unimount western. The hydro seemed to be movin slower the. Normal. It slowly stoped moving over a few passes and now won't move any way. I's getting power and making noise. Think it's low fluid? Bent 3 Alan wrenches trying to open oil fill. Need a new solution or better tools.??


----------



## bigjeeping

ACutAbovemi;1423042 said:


> Was messing around in the new back up truck 99 f250 with a unimount western. The hydro seemed to be movin slower the. Normal. It slowly stoped moving over a few passes and now won't move any way. I's getting power and making noise. Think it's low fluid? Bent 3 Alan wrenches trying to open oil fill. Need a new solution or better tools.??


I replaced all those alan plugs with socket plugs so you can put a wrench on it. It makes life a lot easier! How old is the fluid? Do you have any leaks on the pump seals? If moisture has entered the system it could be freezing up. One quick solution to find if it is moisture is put a torch on the plow pump for 10 minutes. Torch the fluid reservoir. If the plow starts moving again, you know where your problem is.


----------



## bln

Wooooohooooooo!!! We get to drop the plows. Hope nobody forgot how to.


----------



## caitlyncllc

Only 1.5" here. And that's generous. What to do with a 2" trigger on resi's.... it's a light fluffly snow with warm weather for Sunday and Monday. I'm thinking per-push people will not be happy with a bill on this one. :realmad:


----------



## Boomer123

Plowing out delivery bays/doors at GM Orion


----------



## Lightningllc

Cops. Repairs. What a bad night. Calligone take me away. Thank god for my good help


----------



## Lightningllc

Ford is holding up to its name fix or repair daily.


----------



## hosejockey4506

DOT pulled over one of my trucks in Fenton and he is hanging out there, reason for the traffic stop"commercial vehicle inspection"

wtf its 3 degrees out and its 2 am go do something else guy.


----------



## caitlyncllc

DOT has been all over. They are looking for revenue. 
Its cold out. And I'm tired. Anybody wanna wash my truck for me?


----------



## terrapro

Wow long morning. Did anyone do drives? I just did the picky ones and I didn't see very many others done. Weather.com says .9" for Howell and 1.5" for Brighton which is weird because Howell had more snow where I was. It was hard to find more than 2" where it wasn't drifted.

Saw A&L plowing at Chilson and G.River in Howell...:waving:


----------



## smoore45

I don't have any residential, but at least for the downriver area you would probably meet most triggers. I would say we got close to 3". Airport was saying they got 2.5".


----------



## 2FAST4U

All done, having breakfast!!


----------



## sprinklrman57

What doesn't kill you......makes you stronger,never give in,never give up,never surrender......The miracle might be just around the corner


----------



## Allor Outdoor

Goodnight everyone!!


----------



## Superior L & L

hosejockey4506;1423166 said:


> DOT pulled over one of my trucks in Fenton and he is hanging out there, reason for the traffic stop"commercial vehicle inspection"
> 
> wtf its 3 degrees out and its 2 am go do something else guy.


Sorry, but thank u! If it wasn't you then it probably would have been
Me. I took one for the team last week, they stopped one of our dumps in flushing at 4:00am


----------



## RayRay

In a "normal" snow season that STORM would have been a good salting, especially if temps would have been warmer!! A few days ago I said 1"inch maybe an easy light fluffy plow @ most!!! The official totals are coming in...F. Hills 1.1", W.Bloomfield 1.4", Milford 1.3", Livonia .9", Canton 1.3".. Where was the 3"-5" & "It's gonna snow 1/2 an inch an hour for 8Hrs".. The 4-6 band that will slow down over us??? Do I call myself an expert???? Hell NO!!! I go by what an old plow truck driver told me years ago, back when you had to get out of your truck to put it in 4 wheel drive said, " When the experts say 3"-6" or 6"-10" take the lower number , divide it in half & thats your snow total !!!" Easy enough guys?? Remember NOBODY is an expert on predicting snow!!!


----------



## snowfighter83

RayRay;1423461 said:


> In a "normal" snow season that STORM would have been a good salting, especially if temps would have been warmer!! A few days ago I said 1"inch maybe an easy light fluffy plow @ most!!! The official totals are coming in...F. Hills 1.1", W.Bloomfield 1.4", Milford 1.3", Livonia .9", Canton 1.3".. Where was the 3"-5" & "It's gonna snow 1/2 an inch an hour for 8Hrs".. The 4-6 band that will slow down over us??? Do I call myself an expert???? Hell NO!!! I go by what an old plow truck driver told me years ago, back when you had to get out of your truck to put it in 4 wheel drive said, " When the experts say 3"-6" or 6"-10" take the lower number , divide it in half & thats your snow total !!!" Easy enough guys?? Remember NOBODY is an expert on predicting snow!!!


Remember???,,, Remember NOBODY is an expert on predicting snow!!!


----------



## Greenstar lawn

RayRay;1423461 said:


> In a "normal" snow season that STORM would have been a good salting, especially if temps would have been warmer!! A few days ago I said 1"inch maybe an easy light fluffy plow @ most!!! The official totals are coming in...F. Hills 1.1", W.Bloomfield 1.4", Milford 1.3", Livonia .9", Canton 1.3".. Where was the 3"-5" & "It's gonna snow 1/2 an inch an hour for 8Hrs".. The 4-6 band that will slow down over us??? Do I call myself an expert???? Hell NO!!! I go by what an old plow truck driver told me years ago, back when you had to get out of your truck to put it in 4 wheel drive said, " When the experts say 3"-6" or 6"-10" take the lower number , divide it in half & thats your snow total !!!" Easy enough guys?? Remember NOBODY is an expert on predicting snow!!!


That def would not of been just a salt event. We def had a good 2.5 inches on all accounts for my area. I even met my 3 inch trigger account


----------



## bln

I had 2.5 inches


----------



## Tango

Good night, nice break in for the new truck and plow. Was just finishing up when a lady stopped me and asked if I could do her snow for the rest of the year. She said they have been busy and haven’t looked for service yet. So I signed a new contract today but WTF? It’s January 21 and she hasn’t had time to look yet.


----------



## HGT INC.

*Break-downs*

Well we had our opening day, The snow is over. What failures, break-downs, absent employee's ect. happened to you. http://www.plowsite.com/images/smilies/laughing.gif


----------



## hogggman

Easy night for us 1 alternator and 1 angle hose and 3 shovellers quit


----------



## hosejockey4506

hogggman;1423579 said:


> 3 shovellers quit


people these days do not want to work. That was the easiest shoveling you could have.


----------



## alpha01

hosejockey4506;1423582 said:


> people these days do not want to work. That was the easiest shoveling you could have.


I Subbed out 18 resis and the jerk off screwed me over. Did a half ass job on the ones he did and was so slow that a few of my seasonal customers shoveled their selves. So embarrassing! I had to knock on doors and beg for forgiveness after cleaning up his mess. He didn't shovel one walkway. I Did two routes with one truck. Just got home. So frustrating


----------



## alpha01

I can't feel my face. I mean... I know its there... I can touch it... I know its there. I just can't feel it


----------



## hogggman

Tell me about it they have been getting spoiled with just salting and they didnt have to shovel i have a bunch of snow blowers all they had to shovel was close to the buildings and doors but these 3 rode together so 1 quit the rest followed


----------



## 24v6spd

hogggman;1423579 said:


> Easy night for us 1 alternator and 1 angle hose and 3 shovellers quit


 If they quit on a day like today you don't need them. Better than bailing on you when the going gets tough.


----------



## bdryer

Interesting to read the stories of the first 'official' push of the season. Got lucky myself and had no failures.... other than I am now convinced to go to a dual battery set-up. Watched the lights dim with every move of the plow. Made me nervous, but the ol' Dodge made me proud. Hope all was well with all of you.


----------



## firelwn82

bdryer;1423693 said:


> Interesting to read the stories of the first 'official' push of the season. Got lucky myself and had no failures.... other than I am now convinced to go to a dual battery set-up. Watched the lights dim with every move of the plow. Made me nervous, but the ol' Dodge made me proud. Hope all was well with all of you.


Mine is doing the same thing. Not just a little bit either. Even the led's go dim. I'm going to have my battery and my alternator tested on Monday. Either its one of those or there is a loose ground somwhere. The joys of snow plowing


----------



## 24v6spd

bdryer;1423693 said:


> Interesting to read the stories of the first 'official' push of the season. Got lucky myself and had no failures.... other than I am now convinced to go to a dual battery set-up. Watched the lights dim with every move of the plow. Made me nervous, but the ol' Dodge made me proud. Hope all was well with all of you.


Dodges usually do that! Check your plow motor it may be drawing too many amps.


----------



## tsnap

1 broken angle line 2 frozen salt hoppers 1 junk blower for the resi guy but he still finished his route before us...... Lost so much time today over stupid stuff very frustrated:realmad:


----------



## Superior L & L

Snow blowers ??? I think it was easyer to shovel than unload a blower. Although we only use two stage so they are heavy to unload. 
Lost all running lights on one dump before we even pulled out the shop and another plow frame snapped after two hours. Oh well all apart of the game I guess


----------



## moosey

Looking for someone to take on about 25 jobs in the Bloomfield Hills area. Most are around Franklin road and Quarton area. If interested Please contact me here with a PM.


----------



## TKO1

rayray must be double jointed


----------



## sprinklrman57

TKO1;1423856 said:


> rayray must be double jointed


Totaly Klueless Oerator......TKO


----------



## sprinklrman57

TKO1;1423856 said:


> rayray must be double jointed


Totaly Klueless Operator......TKO1 has one account


----------



## bln

So.... when's the next storm.


----------



## procut

bln;1423954 said:


> So.... when's the next storm.


inAccuweather has 1.6" for monday night if that counts.


----------



## Milwaukee

bln;1423954 said:


> So.... when's the next storm.


Monday look to be alot rain since temp will be 41oF


----------



## Lightningllc

wow just woke up what a day!! I'm buying a fleet of cars like the past post.


----------



## Superior L & L

Lightningllc;1424031 said:


> wow just woke up what a day!! I'm buying a fleet of cars like the past post.


Justin,how bad was it ?


----------



## 2FAST4U

Wow, now that was a good nights sleep!!! Time to go wash everything down


----------



## grassmaster06

We finally broke one of the snow plow shovels after 2 seasons the piece that connects the blade to the handle,definatly worth the price .other Than that pretty good Night .I finally plowed one of my new accounts in downtown det and this place is almost unplowable ,the main lot is fine but the employee parking in back is a joke ,man hole covers everywhere 3-5. Inches off the ground pot holes and a huge light pole in the middle of the alley ,


----------



## madskier1986

What a day yesterday was. I manage to break my driver mirror in the middle of the night on one of my residential accounts. And luckily the snow was light because the snow blower wouldn't start up when i need it. Going to have to see whats wrong with it now.


----------



## esshakim

Anyone have the snow totals for this storm for the southfield area


----------



## caitlyncllc

I crushed a curb on my last site. I didn't know it was there, messed up the center mount where the wings attach. Looks like it might just be broken welds and nothing is actually bent. That will be my fun for later today, after I wash the truck. Too cold to wash it yesterday.


----------



## bln

^^^^^2.25"


----------



## esshakim

What website did u get that from .. I had the noaa linkk for snow totals but can't find it


----------



## bln

I measured. Express gae me. Website link last year through the noaa. I don't have it anymore.


----------



## bln

I measured. Express gave me A Website link last year through the noaa, unfortunatly I don't have it anymore.


----------



## procut

I know a few guys on here rent or lease skid steers for the winter. I have a site want to have a skid on next year, and am curious how much it's gonna cost. I looked at Sunbelt Rentals website, and ouch, that would take a lot if not all of the profit out of it. Of couse there is Michigan Cat, but couldn't find any rates on their site. Would anyone be willing and able to share roughly how much I'm looking at to have a skid for three months.


----------



## bln

Procut, I found a guy who had one and paid his loan payment for the winter months, it was like 350. I made sure it was filled ith gas and I paid him 20 per hour to plow with it. It saved a ton over renting one. We were both.happy with how it worked out.


----------



## procut

bln;1424554 said:


> Procut, I found a guy who had one and paid his loan payment for the winter months, it was like 350. I made sure it was filled ith gas and I paid him 20 per hour to plow with it. It saved a ton over renting one. We were both.happy with how it worked out.


Thats what I was thinking. If I knew someone who had one who didn't really use it in the winter months, we could work out a deal like that. I think that is my best option, as renting one for $2,600 a month from sunbelt, wouldn't be practical, especially considering we've only pushed that site three times this year, would make it a loosing proposition. lol.


----------



## esshakim

procut;1424551 said:


> I know a few guys on here rent or lease skid steers for the winter. I have a site want to have a skid on next year, and am curious how much it's gonna cost. I looked at Sunbelt Rentals website, and ouch, that would take a lot if not all of the profit out of it. Of couse there is Michigan Cat, but couldn't find any rates on their site. Would anyone be willing and able to share roughly how much I'm looking at to have a skid for three months.


Best thing do is find a guy who doesn't use it in the winter and pay him .. or do what I did I bought a used bobcat skid from chefs rent all for 11 grand with 1000hrs on it.. it was in great conidition body n mechanical wise. N so far I've made my money back with summer work. It's my first winter using the bobcat n pusher box.


----------



## BossPlow2010

procut;1424551 said:


> I know a few guys on here rent or lease skid steers for the winter. I have a site want to have a skid on next year, and am curious how much it's gonna cost. I looked at Sunbelt Rentals website, and ouch, that would take a lot if not all of the profit out of it. Of couse there is Michigan Cat, but couldn't find any rates on their site. Would anyone be willing and able to share roughly how much I'm looking at to have a skid for three months.


Mich cat: 2700, not sure if that's for a skid or a backhoe.


----------



## Matson Snow

procut;1424551 said:


> I know a few guys on here rent or lease skid steers for the winter. I have a site want to have a skid on next year, and am curious how much it's gonna cost. I looked at Sunbelt Rentals website, and ouch, that would take a lot if not all of the profit out of it. Of couse there is Michigan Cat, but couldn't find any rates on their site. Would anyone be willing and able to share roughly how much I'm looking at to have a skid for three months.


If im not mistaken...Michigan Cats Winter rates for a skid were around a $1000 a Month... A Backhoe was around $1200-$1400 a month


----------



## mike thunder

grassmaster06;1424478 said:


> We finally broke one of the snow plow shovels after 2 seasons the piece that connects the blade to the handle,definatly worth the price .other Than that pretty good Night .I finally plowed one of my new accounts in downtown det and this place is almost unplowable ,the main lot is fine but the employee parking in back is a joke ,man hole covers everywhere 3-5. Inches off the ground pot holes and a huge light pole in the middle of the alley ,


I gave my guys some of the 48" models this year and they love them. They also said that what we got this last snowfall was the max for that size shovel. I'm not completely sold on the quality although. The blades are durable enough but those braces are suspect.


----------



## HGT INC.

*Lesco Spreader*

I have a Lesco 80 Lb. stainless steel spreader equipped with the Synergy Sprayer and a receiver mount bracket for $400.00. All equipment is in like new condition. 248-828-0220. Thanks Jerry.


----------



## michigancutter

HGT INC.;1424593 said:


> I have a Lesco 80 Lb. stainless steel spreader equipped with the Synergy Sprayer and a receiver mount bracket for $400.00. All equipment is in like new condition. 248-828-0220. Thanks Jerry.


Have any pics?


----------



## grassmaster06

I didn't know my 06 f 350 had a block heater on it ,but ford does not install the cord from the factory wtf.anyways I bought a cord and hooked it up ,now how long can these things be pluged in for days ,weeks at a time ?I don't have to much experience with diesels


----------



## HGT INC.

*Pics*

Not sure how to attach them......


----------



## 24v6spd

grassmaster06;1424624 said:


> I didn't know my 06 f 350 had a block heater on it ,but ford does not install the cord from the factory wtf.anyways I bought a cord and hooked it up ,now how long can these things be pluged in for days ,weeks at a time ?I don't have to much experience with diesels


 I have mine plugged in all the time when the weather is cold.


----------



## saltoftheearth

Freezing drizzle tonight


----------



## NewImgLwn&Lndsc

grassmaster06;1424624 said:


> I didn't know my 06 f 350 had a block heater on it ,but ford does not install the cord from the factory wtf.anyways I bought a cord and hooked it up ,now how long can these things be pluged in for days ,weeks at a time ?I don't have to much experience with diesels


Ideally it would be plugged in 2 hours prior to starting. I have left it plugged in for a few days at a time. However after seeing fires from faulty block heaters/cords, I stick to the 2 hour deal. On my one 7.3 the heater cord on the truck was starting to get hot when plugged in so I replaced it. Remember to use the shortest heavy gauge cord you can. These things draw a ton of juice.


----------



## grassmaster06

Thanks for the info


----------



## Leisure Time LC

looks like a quiet week


----------



## cgrappler135

saltoftheearth;1424745 said:


> Freezing drizzle tonight


Highly doubtful considering the temps are supposed to do nothin but rise. Unless the precip gets here first.


----------



## Superior L & L

saltoftheearth;1424745 said:


> Freezing drizzle tonight


I saw 40 degrees by 5:00am


----------



## Lightningllc

Does anyone know of a trucking company that has a winch on a trailer that can pull a 12000 pound loader on it. It's a Volvo l35b pro. It needs to go from new Hudson to wixom. Or if anyone knows a Volvo mechanic that can help.


----------



## 2FAST4U

Lightningllc;1425132 said:


> Does anyone know of a trucking company that has a winch on a trailer that can pull a 12000 pound loader on it. It's a Volvo l35b pro. It needs to go from new Hudson to wixom. Or if anyone knows a Volvo mechanic that can help.


New loader justin? Can't the tractor hook up to it pull it onto a lowboy and hook back up?


----------



## Lightningllc

No I've had it. DO NOT BUY A VOLVO LOADER. their junk.


----------



## 2FAST4U

Well could the semi hook into it and pull it onto a lowboy? Theres all so phoniex heavy trucking out of shelby they might be able to help you.


----------



## Superior L & L

Lightningllc;1425132 said:


> Does anyone know of a trucking company that has a winch on a trailer that can pull a 12000 pound loader on it. It's a Volvo l35b pro. It needs to go from new Hudson to wixom. Or if anyone knows a Volvo mechanic that can help.


Woodys towing in hartland/Fenton has one. Id call any local towing company, u would think a standard flatbed would work


----------



## Metro Lawn

Lightningllc;1425132 said:


> Does anyone know of a trucking company that has a winch on a trailer that can pull a 12000 pound loader on it. It's a Volvo l35b pro. It needs to go from new Hudson to wixom. Or if anyone knows a Volvo mechanic that can help.


This is what you need


----------



## newhere

might be cheaper just to have a mobile mechanic from alta come out and take a look.


----------



## Lightningllc

Its blocking the main isleway at a business, I'm gonna call alta first thing and see what I can do. I called wixom towing and they told me they can't do it, Theirs a 10' foot pusher on the front I can't take off, What a pain I tell ya.


----------



## Superior L & L

We just rebuilt our jcb front axel and drive. Our mechanic said ais wanted almost $190 per hour


----------



## 2FAST4U

What john showed, I know bell fork lift has trucks like that. Don't know if they tow.


----------



## Glockshot73!

There's a company called Service towing out of Warren that offers heavy duty towing. I see them out alot so maybe they have fair prices. I believe they also have the biggest rotator in Michigan too.


----------



## Milwaukee

Can you explain if you had time.

Did it run then sudden DIED in middle of entrance?


----------



## newhere

pull the hydro lines on the coupler and force the cylinder back in. Put a full load of salt in a f-650 and pull that pig out of the way. Get-er-done. 

Whats the deal wont start? will it try to start on wd-40 and either cocktail?


----------



## axl

Procut, I rented a S650 from Bobcat of Motorcity for $1100/mo.

Had a few guys asking about the difference between the Western Wideout and the Blizzard FULL size 8611ss.. so here are a couple photos showing side by side.

Wideout is 8' retracted, 10' extended, 8'9" scooped, 31" tall

Blizzard is 8'6" retracted, 11'3" extended, 10' scooped, 34" tall...1470lbs wesport Thumbs Up


----------



## newhere

wow that is a big plow! 

is that ford a extended cab?


----------



## Lightningllc

Alta should have a truck to tow it. They also are a forklift company.


----------



## axl

Picasso, she is an extended cab


----------



## newhere

im about sick of a standard cab truck, wouldnt mind a nice ext cab or crew cab.

considering buying a ext cab 350 7.3. Guy cant get it started and put a price you cant say no to on it. 

I was gona throw a 08 bed and tailgate on it, lightly used King ranch leather seats, new rubber floor liner new head liner, paint the dash, do a few engine mods and get it painted green. Would look and drive like a new truck at 5% of a new truck price.


----------



## Milwaukee

newhere;1425267 said:


> im about sick of a standard cab truck, wouldnt mind a nice ext cab or crew cab.
> 
> considering buying a ext cab 350 7.3. Guy cant get it started and put a price you cant say no to on it.
> 
> I was gona throw a 08 bed and tailgate on it, lightly used King ranch leather seats, new rubber floor liner new head liner, paint the dash, do a few engine mods and get it painted green. Would look and drive like a new truck at 5% of a new truck price.


Just bring screwdrive and jump on glow plug relay near intercooler hose. Hold there for 1 min then try crank it should able running.

I bought my 2000 F350 7.3L nonrunning from crook used car dealer.


----------



## newhere

no its not glow plugs. They tried starting it back in the summer and it cranked and cranked and wouldnt start. Im not to worried i can get it running one way or another.


----------



## Milwaukee

newhere;1425286 said:


> no its not glow plugs. They tried starting it back in the summer and it cranked and cranked and wouldnt start. Im not to worried i can get it running one way or another.


Sound like hpop issues.


----------



## newhere

whats the small line about as big around as a pencil that runs from the front of the passenger exhaust manifold up to a sensor that 2 wires plug into ? 

its taped right into the exhaust


----------



## Milwaukee

http://www.guzzle7pt3.com/ebps.php

That won't prevent from start. It definably other issues. I can bring my AE scanner to find out.


----------



## newhere

the broke line is on another 7.3 of mine.


----------



## Lightningllc

Fords. Fix or repair daily. I own 6 of them.

I'm buying Chevy trucks with a dura max from now on.


----------



## newhere

Milwaukee;1425307 said:


> http://www.guzzle7pt3.com/ebps.php
> 
> That won't prevent from start. It definably other issues. I can bring my AE scanner to find out.


hey thanks your a good man, the dealer didnt even though what it was.

I have been getting horrible MPG's out of that truck maybe that has something to do with it.


----------



## cuttingedge13

newhere;1425315 said:


> hey thanks your a good man, the dealer didnt even though what it was.
> 
> I have been getting horrible MPG's out of that truck maybe that has something to do with it.


oops! I've had that tube plugged at the manifold and sensor unplugged for about five years. Best running 7.3L of the two I have.


----------



## Milwaukee

Yes new line I order from internet it $35. http://www.dieselorings.com/index.php?page=details&prod=172&cat=23&group=6

Mine had rot hole in line.

They do affect mpg. I gain about 3 plus new sensor.

Lightningllc
My friend replaced 05 2500HD Duramax Allision transmission at 130K miles. Blow up turbo later. He sold and use company's 2000 F350 with 7.3L had 300k

Other friend's 03 2500HD duramax had diesel shop fix injector cups 3 times and it PITA. Had you see duramax it not easy to work on it

Other friend 04 2500HD duramax. broke frame on IFS A arm mount on frame. Cause by 9'2 Boss V plow.


----------



## newhere

well mine is broke off just blowing pressure so that may have something to do with it. I notice my turbo doesnt spool up because the exhaust pressure is so low. 

yours is blocked off so the pressure stays the same. 

Im fixing mine tomorrow for sure.


----------



## Loaderpusher

Lightningllc;1425187 said:


> No I've had it. DO NOT BUY A VOLVO LOADER. their junk.


We had two L40B loaders, and sold them both to get a couple Cat IT14s. Had nothing but problems with them, especially on the one that was only 3 years old. It got to the point that Alta told us to just turn in it and buy a new one cause they couldnt figure out how to fix it. Good luck dealing with them guys from Alta and if you have a service guy come out have your check book ready. Good luck, I feel your pain.


----------



## newhere

Milwaukee;1425337 said:


> Yes new line I order from internet it $35. http://www.dieselorings.com/index.php?page=details&prod=172&cat=23&group=6
> 
> Mine had rot hole in line.
> 
> They do affect mpg. I gain about 3 plus new sensor.
> 
> Lightningllc
> My friend replaced 05 2500HD Duramax Allision transmission at 130K miles. Blow up turbo later. He sold and use company's 2000 F350 with 7.3L had 300k
> 
> Other friend's 03 2500HD duramax had diesel shop fix injector cups 3 times and it PITA. Had you see duramax it not easy to work on it
> 
> Other friend 04 2500HD duramax. broke frame on IFS A arm mount on frame. Cause by 9'2 Boss V plow.


thanks i will order that now! im sure the dealer wants twice that price for a standard steel line.

my air filter light came on also but my filter is only a few months old, im gona swap it out for a new one and see if that fixes it. does your truck have a intake on it or do you keep it stock?


----------



## Milwaukee

Exhaust leak will raise EGT way fast.

I prefer had EBP system work correct that how they give good fuel mileage.

EDIT

On air filter I don't running stock since Previous owner or his worker fu#ked up air filter housing it leak. THANK GOD it didn't shallow alot dust. I running 6637 air filter on it. 10K miles it still good and turbo seem to spool quicker with bigger 6637.

I never buy from Ford dealer they way PRICEY. Check http://www.riffraffdiesel.com/mm5/merchant.mvc?


----------



## artans

Hey guys, new to the site. Can anyone tell me where I can get good DRY bulk salt anywhere from Richmond to Warren. Hoped to find a facility that stores it indoors.


----------



## newhere

does that 6637 replace the entire box? im guessing it clamps right on to the end of a stoke intake?


----------



## Milwaukee

Yes I can show you in person.

Remove the plastic box and bottom tray. I didn't remove tray so I planning doing that soon.

I got PVC coupler from Lowe 4" but If I were you I bring air filter to Lowe to make sure PVC coupler FIT perfect.

Then drive around like 500 miles then pull air filter out to inspect make sure none dust get inside. One guy who didn't do inspect end got dust inside due loose clamp after 10K miles in dusty condition. Let say he was pissed off it dusted Turbo's compression wheel so bad. It important to inspect engine to make sure it 100% perfect.


----------



## newhere

they dont make a special rubber fitting for this? 

i bet a 4" rubber fernco would work


----------



## Milwaukee

newhere;1425424 said:


> they dont make a special rubber fitting for this?
> 
> i bet a 4" rubber fernco would work


If it work for you I would do mine. Need OD 4" to fit air filter and intake hose perfect. OD 4" go inside air filter and intake hose so I don't think it able work.


----------



## RayRay

I have a 05 Chevy 2500 HD turbo diesel, 8'ft boss, pull a skid around with it from time 2 time. It has 250,000 miles on it, I have replaced 2 injectors , but that is it!! Starts & plows all the time.. You have to maintain any brand of work truck you choose to own, but for me Chevy gets the job done!! My 88 & 92 3/4 ton chevys plowed all those big storms last year & Friday night !! Yes I have put lots of money into them, but they are long since paid off.... No payments !!!!!!!!


----------



## Luther

Looking for a dedicated plow truck for the Wixom or Waterford area. 

Must be highly experienced and detail oriented. 

Please pm me if available and interested.


----------



## Metro Lawn

artans;1425395 said:


> Hey guys, new to the site. Can anyone tell me where I can get good DRY bulk salt anywhere from Richmond to Warren. Hoped to find a facility that stores it indoors.


I don't know anyone that actually stores it indoors, but Dale's (13 Mile w/o Groesbeck) and Soulliere Garden Center (Little Mack & 9 1/2 Mile) both have covered bins. You can also try Meldrum's at 23 & I-94.


----------



## 2FAST4U

Metro Lawn;1425620 said:


> I don't know anyone that actually stores it indoors, but Dale's (13 Mile w/o Groesbeck) and Soulliere Garden Center (Little Mack & 9 1/2 Mile) both have covered bins. You can also try Meldrum's at 23 & I-94.


And just down the road from melldrums is evergreen exteriors. They started selling salt this year, I cant see bins or piles in there yard so it might be indoors....


----------



## Matson Snow

What about icemelters.biz on Kenny in Warren.......


----------



## caitlyncllc

Anybody ever replace the pin that attaches the pushframe assembly to the center section on a RT2 V-plow? I think that is where my issue is, but the pin does not want to come out. I'm guessin it might be bent inside the pushfame, but there is no access to get in there and get a good look at it. I have put a good beatin on it, but it only moves about an inch back and forth.


----------



## Plow Dude

Just a little about my Saturday moring plowing experience. Acutally woke up 5:00 am Friday morning for my other job. Started plowing 12:00am and finished at 8:30 am Saturday morning. We had 5 crews working. 2 trucks plowing only HOA's. 2 trucks doing residentials and commercial lots. And one guy doing resi's with a snowblower. Seemed like we were barely pushing 2". No big issues except for a broken windshield wiper. And of course one of the snowblowers won't start. It was a back up anyways. 

At the end of the day when I parked my 97' Dodge Ram for some reason the brake lights don't shut off. Not sure what the issue is. I had to disconnect the battery cable so I don't kill the battery. Any ideas on what is causing this?


----------



## Superior L & L

This may be a dumb answer, but snow builds up on the parking break cable along the frame and makes it sag causing the light to come on. I guess it's easy to Find out it that's it since I'm sure since everything has melted


----------



## caitlyncllc

Looks like we might get a salting tomorrow morning, if the wind does not dry up all the precip.


----------



## RMGLawn

caitlyncllc;1425663 said:


> Looks like we might get a salting tomorrow morning, if the wind does not dry up all the precip.


I think they are calling for pretty good wind gusts, I'm betting it'll be dry. I'll be up at 4 just to double check. Noaa is calling for flurries, with could very well turn into a dusting.


----------



## hogggman

Plow dude check your trailer plug it might be packed with snow or salt if it's a salt truck the salt will corrode the plug and the wires can melt together. I have tried everything but it seems like I have to put a new plug on my trucks every spring before we can pull any trailers


----------



## Lightningllc

Jim sounds like you had fun this weekend burning some calories and wanting to murder some individuals.


----------



## firelwn82

Hey Milwaukee "Dan" where would I happen to find a replacement brake line kit for my 96 F-250. You seem to have a ton of info on the fords. By the way that steering column is still golden 'KNOCK ON WOOD'. Thanks again buddyThumbs Up


----------



## Milwaukee

firelwn82

You would be better on make brake line it cheaper. Get poly coated steel line.

http://www.lmctruck.com/ford/

2 links on bottom are in Michigan. Been went there but price can be expensive/cheap.

http://broncograveyard.com/

http://shop.autocraftinvestments.com/

And glad to know that steering column still work good for you.


----------



## firelwn82

Poly coated steel line? Where would I get it? Any auto parts store? What about the fittings and flaring?


----------



## Milwaukee

firelwn82;1425728 said:


> Poly coated steel line? Where would I get it? Any auto parts store? What about the fittings and flaring?


You can find at o'reily, Advance, and other auto stores.

On fitting you need bring old one to store to get match. If it very special fitting then cut brake line and put fitting on it.

Flaring isn't that hard but had you done one before?

poly brake line
http://catalog.fmsiinc.com/viewitems/brake-lines/poly-vinyl-fluoride-brake-lines


----------



## redskinsfan34

hogggman;1425687 said:


> Plow dude check your trailer plug it might be packed with snow or salt if it's a salt truck the salt will corrode the plug and the wires can melt together. I have tried everything but it seems like I have to put a new plug on my trucks every spring before we can pull any trailers


Easy fix. After every event clean out plug and put dielectric grease on every plug end. Never had a problem.


----------



## Sharpcut 1

firelwn82;1425709 said:


> Hey Milwaukee "Dan" where would I happen to find a replacement brake line kit for my 96 F-250. You seem to have a ton of info on the fords. By the way that steering column is still golden 'KNOCK ON WOOD'. Thanks again buddyThumbs Up


Place in Shelby Township called Inline Tube has a computer program that bends them up to the OEM specks. They usually do older stuff, but have bent up lines for me before on a late 90's Chevy HD.

www.inlinetube.com


----------



## Milwaukee

Sharpcut 1;1425770 said:


> Place in Shelby Township called Inline Tube has a computer program that bends them up to the OEM specks. They usually do older stuff, but have bent up lines for me before on a late 90's Chevy HD.
> 
> www.inlinetube.com


That interested information you had there. Bookmark on that for future. Price maybe expensive but better than spend all days making brake line.


----------



## HGT INC.

Plow Dude;1425647 said:


> Just a little about my Saturday moring plowing experience. Acutally woke up 5:00 am Friday morning for my other job. Started plowing 12:00am and finished at 8:30 am Saturday morning. We had 5 crews working. 2 trucks plowing only HOA's. 2 trucks doing residentials and commercial lots. And one guy doing resi's with a snowblower. Seemed like we were barely pushing 2". No big issues except for a broken windshield wiper. And of course one of the snowblowers won't start. It was a back up anyways.
> 
> At the end of the day when I parked my 97' Dodge Ram for some reason the brake lights don't shut off. Not sure what the issue is. I had to disconnect the battery cable so I don't kill the battery. Any ideas on what is causing this?


Check your trailer hitch wiring socket. I had snow get in there after backing in to a drift and the moisture shorted the computer system in the truck, (check engine light) had to be reset.


----------



## snow_man_48045

2FAST4U;1425623 said:


> And just down the road from melldrums is evergreen exteriors. They started selling salt this year, I cant see bins or piles in there yard so it might be indoors....


Rather buy from Meldrum,Dales as they are not in our business! They only sell supplies....


----------



## snow_man_48045

Plow Dude;1425647 said:


> Just a little about my Saturday moring plowing experience. Acutally woke up 5:00 am Friday morning for my other job. Started plowing 12:00am and finished at 8:30 am Saturday morning. We had 5 crews working. 2 trucks plowing only HOA's. 2 trucks doing residentials and commercial lots. And one guy doing resi's with a snowblower. Seemed like we were barely pushing 2". No big issues except for a broken windshield wiper. And of course one of the snowblowers won't start. It was a back up anyways.
> 
> At the end of the day when I parked my 97' Dodge Ram for some reason the brake lights don't shut off. Not sure what the issue is. I had to disconnect the battery cable so I don't kill the battery. Any ideas on what is causing this?


It is the brake light switch! $10 part. Located under dash near the top of the brake pedal. Some adjustment positioning needed when installing new switch but easy fix  Our 97 goes threw one a year...


----------



## snow_man_48045

Milwaukee;1425818 said:


> That interested information you had there. Bookmark on that for future. Price maybe expensive but better than spend all days making brake line.


Expensive yes, but worth it. We had them make stainless lines for our 97 Dodge a few years back and they fit like a custom made suit. Had to take off our old lines take them in and they matched them. Great work and good people to deal with!


----------



## TheXpress2002

This week looks to be somewhat quiet. The system that brought us rain last night will move out this afternoon few spotty showers. Winds will pick up and should help dry everything out before temps drop into the mid 20's tonight. The only opportunity for something of substance may come during the Thursday timeframe. System ejects from the Texas panhandle and currently forecasted south of the area, may watch for a more northern track as the system evolves. Cold weather will return over the weekend. Possible weak clipper Sunday. The jet stream begins to buckle leading to chances of snow with the cold air in place. A *solid* system is on the maps for Monday/Tuesday that bears quite a bit of attention, as does the 3rd.

Again I am always open to discussion on this matter as long as you bring something to the table.

Lastly regarding CL. Grow up. Personal attacks will not be tolerated. IP addresses can and will be traced.


----------



## 24v6spd

firelwn82;1425709 said:


> Hey Milwaukee "Dan" where would I happen to find a replacement brake line kit for my 96 F-250. You seem to have a ton of info on the fords. By the way that steering column is still golden 'KNOCK ON WOOD'. Thanks again buddyThumbs Up


Classic Tube.com sells a complete set of stainless steel lines for $299.00.


----------



## TheXpress2002

I would also like to thank Dan "Milwaukee" for his knowledge, time and help. If anyone is ever in need of someone, Dan makes sure he goes above and beyond to help you resolve your equipment issues.

Thanks bud.


----------



## newhere

TheXpress2002;1425934 said:


> I would also like to thank Dan "Milwaukee" for his knowledge, time and help. If anyone is ever in need of someone, Dan makes sure he goes above and beyond to help you resolve your equipment issues.
> 
> Thanks bud.


I second that notion!!! guy is darn smart if you ask me


----------



## irlandscaper

http://detroit.craigslist.org/mcb/bfs/2803953585.html Id like to move this so I dont have to store it this summer, offers? Also got 200 gallons of chloride w/ tote, $50.


----------



## HGT INC.

*Express*

Express, Thanks again for all of your help.


----------



## newhere

hogggman;1425687 said:


> Plow dude check your trailer plug it might be packed with snow or salt if it's a salt truck the salt will corrode the plug and the wires can melt together. I have tried everything but it seems like I have to put a new plug on my trucks every spring before we can pull any trailers


i had this happen about three years ago and it corroded the plug out until it arced over and actually started a fire!!!! melted the plug the harness and my bumper cover was in flames.


----------



## RMGLawn

newhere;1425938 said:


> I second that notion!!! guy is darn smart if you ask me


Dan is great!!!!


----------



## 2FAST4U

Thanks for the updates Ryan, always helpful.

And yes Dan is very good with the fords, have actually needed his help yet but I know he's there if needed. Also I think you have cursed me Dan, with our discussion about rust on the ford wheel wells over the summer, and how none of my dads trucks or mine have ever had that happen. Well sir late fall both rear wheel wells have had the paint blister and pop. :crying: Paint shop here I come in the spring!!!


----------



## bln

Dan (milwaukee) is a GENIUS when it comes to trucks. I greatly appreciated our conversation at the post meet-up.


----------



## newhere

irlandscaper;1425939 said:


> http://detroit.craigslist.org/mcb/bfs/2803953585.html Id like to move this so I dont have to store it this summer, offers? Also got 200 gallons of chloride w/ tote, $50.


i would have bought that from you back in december for sure!!!


----------



## irlandscaper

Im suprised it hasnt sold, I thought these were a hot item. Ill just keep it as a backup if not.


----------



## 2FAST4U

*Tote's*

I know some of you guys were looking for totes, past a place the other day at 32mile and wolcott north west corner. Didnt stop to see prices but they had four of them stacked up in there yard.


----------



## newhere

irlandscaper;1426122 said:


> Im suprised it hasnt sold, I thought these were a hot item. Ill just keep it as a backup if not.


back in december they were real hot, anelos was out and all other dealers had a 6 week wait. Any used ones didnt make it one hour on Craigs list. Now i think everyone that wanted one got one.


----------



## tsnap

I have a source and i will have to check it, but i can get bulk line that will not rust. Come sort of alloy but not staineless. Easier to form and flare than stainless used it a few times doing custom lines on cars. Most times I use the galvanized coated line as people are not wanting to pay for the more expensive. I also have a hyd flaring tool to make the flared ends on the lines without all the fuss of trying to do it by hand. If anyone needs lines done I would be more than willing to help out.


----------



## artans

Thanks for the input. Dales also has a location on Van **** north of Hall Rd. Will give them a try.

Artans Lawn & Landscaping


----------



## Metro Lawn

Business was booming until this morning. We were robbed of our entire inventory last night. rofl


----------



## Lightningllc

Looks to be drying up outside. What is everyone's idea for the am.


----------



## snow_man_48045

Metro Lawn;1426403 said:


> Business was booming until this morning. We were robbed of our entire inventory last night. rofl


Nice one John!! LMAO Guess we had a heck of a rain with thunder. Not sure I slept like a rock and didn't hear anything.


----------



## terrapro

Get up at 5 and walk outside, probably go for a quick ride.


----------



## snow_man_48045

Not looking like it's going to amount to much on this South West wind. 
Now if it was a West or NW wind we would get more lake effect snow showers I am guessing.


----------



## Lightningllc

He just couldn't wait to get back to the shop, Geez Scott:laughing::whistling:!!


----------



## redskinsfan34

I think it's gonna be a quiet week on here.


----------



## 2FAST4U

Well back to tree work, try and drag it out a little so we have work all week payup


----------



## firelwn82

Milwaukee;1425740 said:


> You can find at o'reily, Advance, and other auto stores.
> On fitting you need bring old one to store to get match. If it very special fitting then cut brake line and put fitting on it.
> Flaring isn't that hard but had you done one before?
> poly brake line
> http://catalog.fmsiinc.com/viewitems/brake-lines/poly-vinyl-fluoride-brake-lines





Sharpcut 1;1425770 said:


> Place in Shelby Township called Inline Tube has a computer program that bends them up to the OEM specks. They usually do older stuff, but have bent up lines for me before on a late 90's Chevy HD.
> 
> www.inlinetube.com


 Thank you Dan and Sharp cut. I think I will just get the from inline tube. I have heard some great things about them over the years. I just forgot about them. I know a guy who collects 40-55 Cadilacs he has 10 of them and all of the lines have been replaced by inline tube flawlessly. $190 bucks for pr-bent and fitted stainless lines is not a bad deal at all. Thanks again guys.


----------



## firelwn82

tsnap;1426203 said:


> I have a source and i will have to check it, but i can get bulk line that will not rust. Come sort of alloy but not staineless. Easier to form and flare than stainless used it a few times doing custom lines on cars. Most times I use the galvanized coated line as people are not wanting to pay for the more expensive. I also have a hyd flaring tool to make the flared ends on the lines without all the fuss of trying to do it by hand. If anyone needs lines done I would be more than willing to help out.


Tsnap if you could get me some more info in this stuff I would appreciate it very much.


----------



## Outdoor Pros

Lightningllc;1426576 said:


> He just couldn't wait to get back to the shop, Geez Scott:laughing::whistling:!!


Looks like you need to get darker sweatshirts...


----------



## tsnap

we purchase the line and fittings as well as nuts bolts electrical connectors and such from a company called tray maintanence systems phone number 800-827-8729. They outfit us with a tray organiser system and all assorted parts etc that you select. not a general tray you select the contents of each tray. quite handy. I just checked this am and i do not have any line in stock. but if you give them a call they can get you some. they come in a mobil truck with all parts on it to deliver to you.


----------



## Greenstar lawn

Welcome Prince Fielder to the tigers. 9 year $214 million


----------



## redskinsfan34

I bet Express wants to talk baseball now!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Leisure Time LC

If Anyone is looking for any lawn equipment, let me know... I have walkbehinds, 60" dixie with trac-vac


----------



## Matson Snow

Greenstar lawn;1427367 said:


> Welcome Prince Fielder to the tigers. 9 year $214 million


Didn't see that one coming......Hoping it would happen.....:salute:

I just wish he could play 3rd or 2nd......But, Holy S$%T the Tigers have some fire power...


----------



## TheXpress2002

redskinsfan34;1427388 said:


> I bet Express wants to talk baseball now!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Been ****** predicting weather, but called this one last week.purplebou:redbounce:yow!::bluebounc


----------



## brookline

Tigers just signed prince fielder 9 years 214million. Holy s&$t unstoppable now.


----------



## Milwaukee

Thank to everybody about good words of me. 


On other stuff that related with couple people that I had with try not start argue/fight about maintain fleet. I just predicated and say that ok. But still it bother me to think what will happened when it broke down and you are 10-250 miles away. What happened if outside is -10oF and you out in dark black pitch with no nearby gas station or no phone coverage. 

I never had my vehicles broke down while on trips. 32 years old Ford on 600 miles round trips twice. But 01 F250 2wd that was broke down only 2 miles from Walmart to home due fuel pump wiring melt in gas tank. 

Not maintain or inspect properly right way can screw you in end time and give you stress/frustration that shouldn't have done in first place. 

And I know my truck had issues but it doesn't affect drive and break down. Plan to fix that soon before it will affect. 


Before anyone start argue. Have you think of break down and cost time/$ How much Mobile Mechanic charge? I heard it $95 a hour and it 2 hour MIN. You will need wait for them to come it could be 1-3 hours though snowstorm. 

Just try get everybody to be open mind and start inspect/maintain their fleets. Make your employers check everything. I witness employers in different companies don't give Fu#k about your fleet. They just get in and drive like *******. That how fleet break down on this very first plow event which are so easy to plow.

Can you image if it was 1 foot of wet snow then almost all fleets would had been broke down and you be blow gasket out your head and had heart attack/anxiety attack.


----------



## brookline

Opps guess Im a little late didn't see the earlier post


----------



## sprinklrman57

Thatis about $30,000 every time at bat......


----------



## Greenstar lawn

they said its about $140k a game


----------



## Greenstar lawn

Middle of the line up is going to be the best in the league


----------



## TheXpress2002

Forget snow and winter.........april 5th pleaseeeeeeeeee


----------



## bln

I see you guys heard the good news


----------



## axl

Hey Dan, Im hoping you might be able to steer me in the right direction as we are experiencing some abnormalities with our 2002 7.3l diesel in one of our F250s.

When you drive it, makes a ticking noise like a gas engine would if it had a bad lifter or loose rocker arm. Started by only doing it between 25-45mph, would start at 1700 rpms or more but now it does it more consistently even at lower speeds. Now you can hear a faint ticking at idle.

Any ideas? Thinking about taking the truck up to Superior Turbo


----------



## HGT INC.

hgt inc.;1424593 said:


> i have a lesco 80 lb. Stainless steel spreader equipped with the synergy sprayer and a receiver mount bracket for $400.00. All equipment is in like new condition. 248-828-0220. Thanks jerry.


sold............


----------



## Hillcrest2011

I think it was a huge singing with Prince Fielder. But is this going to hurt cabera i hope not but not playing in the field all the time could hurt his offense. He needs to get in better shape and take third base if inges numbers dont come up. The line up is sick though probilly the best in the American leauge. April 5 please come soon this winter sucks!!!!!


----------



## GimmeSnow!!

Don't get ahead of yourselves, I want to make some money first. Just got a good contract for another truck and had to turn another sub route down because I'm worried we won't plow enough to make it worth while. I could've put three trucks out this year. At that rate a 2" snow fall would feel like I hit the jackpot. Seasonals are getting us by but man a few good snowfalls would be great right now. Is anyone bidding out landscaping work? I just got started a couple weeks ago.


----------



## terrapro

Ugghh...cleaning my home office. I hate filing and I have stacks of papers. 

Salted some frozen puddles and meltoff tonight guys I would double check your stuff if you haven't already. Mine looked good this AM and the afternoon but I made a lot check run about 7:30pm and there was ice.


----------



## marksmechanic

Does anyone have a under tailgate salter laying around for a 3 yd dump? I am having trouble keeping up with one of our large lots....


----------



## marksmechanic

axl;1427492 said:


> Hey Dan, Im hoping you might be able to steer me in the right direction as we are experiencing some abnormalities with our 2002 7.3l diesel in one of our F250s.
> 
> When you drive it, makes a ticking noise like a gas engine would if it had a bad lifter or loose rocker arm. Started by only doing it between 25-45mph, would start at 1700 rpms or more but now it does it more consistently even at lower speeds. Now you can hear a faint ticking at idle.
> 
> Any ideas? Thinking about taking the truck up to Superior Turbo


does it speed up when it revs? you could just need to adjust the valves? doesnt hurt to check the freeplay in the turbo too.... I have heard that kind of noise with the bearings are starting to go... let me know happy to help.Thumbs Up


----------



## Allor Outdoor

marksmechanic;1427911 said:


> Does anyone have a under tailgate salter laying around for a 3 yd dump? I am having trouble keeping up with one of our large lots....


Give me a ring, 248-930-4526, I have a nice stainless under tailgate salter. I am assuming it would fit your 3 yd dump


----------



## 2FAST4U

GimmeSnow!!;1427874 said:


> Don't get ahead of yourselves, I want to make some money first. Just got a good contract for another truck and had to turn another sub route down because I'm worried we won't plow enough to make it worth while. I could've put three trucks out this year. At that rate a 2" snow fall would feel like I hit the jackpot. Seasonals are getting us by but man a few good snowfalls would be great right now. Is anyone bidding out landscaping work? I just got started a couple weeks ago.


We have two projects signed for the spring so far, they actually signed in the fall. First round of advertising goes out the end of Feb. Think if this mild weather keeps up some phone calls will start next week, and have a few walk abouts with HOAs for spring work. But lets not forget the shop shuts down for April 5th!!!


----------



## marksmechanic

Allor Outdoor;1427942 said:


> Give me a ring, 248-930-4526, I have a nice stainless under tailgate salter. I am assuming it would fit your 3 yd dump


awesome. its prolly to late to call you tonight tho...


----------



## TheXpress2002

marksmechanic;1427965 said:


> awesome. its prolly to late to call you tonight tho...


No he is prolly still dancing in his living room like a crazed idiot over the Fielder signing....:yow!:


----------



## Boomer123

*What insurance co are you Michiganders using looking at other options for better rates. I have just one truck btw. *


----------



## Milwaukee

Boomer123;1428042 said:


> *What insurance co are you Michiganders using looking at other options for better rates. I have just one truck btw. *


http://www.greatlakes4x4.com/showpost.php?p=2928455&postcount=19


----------



## terrapro

Boomer123;1428042 said:


> *What insurance co are you Michiganders using looking at other options for better rates. I have just one truck btw. *


Maggie at Hastings Mutual in Hartland for maybe close to 10yrs now. When I was one truck it was REALLY cheap.


----------



## Allor Outdoor

TheXpress2002;1428021 said:


> No he is prolly still dancing in his living room like a crazed idiot over the Fielder signing....:yow!:


You are correct sir!! How can anyone get sleep at a time like this!!


----------



## Allor Outdoor

Boomer123;1428042 said:


> *What insurance co are you Michiganders using looking at other options for better rates. I have just one truck btw. *


Get ahold of Hortica Insurance....it is specific to landscapers, and taylor's policies around them.

Very reasonable rates.


----------



## procut

Is the guy thats handling Hortica for Michigan named Brian still there?


----------



## Metro Lawn

marksmechanic;1427911 said:


> Does anyone have a under tailgate salter laying around for a 3 yd dump? I am having trouble keeping up with one of our large lots....


I think Scott from Leisure Time has one for sale as well 734-721-7005


----------



## GimmeSnow!!

terrapro;1428066 said:


> Maggie at Hastings Mutual in Hartland for maybe close to 10yrs now. When I was one truck it was REALLY cheap.


I've been with Maggie for about 10 years also, She is an awesome person and has great rates. Would recommend her to anyone!!


----------



## Lightningllc

Frankenmuth insurance


----------



## Matson Snow

terrapro;1428066 said:


> Maggie at Hastings Mutual in Hartland for maybe close to 10yrs now. When I was one truck it was REALLY cheap.


X2 on that one......Great people to Deal with........:salute:


----------



## redskinsfan34

Express, any chance for a snowfall end of week / weekend? I hate to breeak up all the Tiger talk!


----------



## caitlyncllc

I have been working with Maggie for about a week on getting a new policy started. Her prices are WAY lower than what I am paying now, and she is very helpful. Thanks for the tip Andy!!Thumbs Up


----------



## TheXpress2002

redskinsfan34;1428265 said:


> Express, any chance for a snowfall end of week / weekend? I hate to breeak up all the Tiger talk!


Yes. On the road here. Check back a couple posts. Hasn't changed.


----------



## terrapro

redskinsfan34;1428265 said:


> Express, any chance for a snowfall end of week / weekend? I hate to breeak up all the Tiger talk!


See here...



TheXpress2002;1425924 said:


> This week looks to be somewhat quiet. The system that brought us rain last night will move out this afternoon few spotty showers. Winds will pick up and should help dry everything out before temps drop into the mid 20's tonight. The only opportunity for something of substance may come during the Thursday timeframe. System ejects from the Texas panhandle and currently forecasted south of the area, may watch for a more northern track as the system evolves. Cold weather will return over the weekend. Possible weak clipper Sunday. The jet stream begins to buckle leading to chances of snow with the cold air in place. A *solid* system is on the maps for Monday/Tuesday that bears quite a bit of attention, as does the 3rd.
> 
> Again I am always open to discussion on this matter as long as you bring something to the table.
> 
> Lastly regarding CL. Grow up. Personal attacks will not be tolerated. IP addresses can and will be traced.


----------



## redskinsfan34

Thank You Express and Terrapro. So I take it nothing has changed since then and we're dry until Tuesday.


----------



## TheXpress2002

redskinsfan34;1428366 said:


> Thank You Express and Terrapro. So I take it nothing has changed since then and we're dry until Tuesday.





terrapro;1428355 said:


> See here...


Thanks Cole, copy and paste in near impossible on a 4 inch screen

Yes nothing has changed


----------



## terrapro

redskinsfan34;1428366 said:


> Thank You Express and Terrapro. So I take it nothing has changed since then and we're dry until Tuesday.





TheXpress2002;1428426 said:


> Thanks Cole, copy and paste in near impossible on a 4 inch screen
> 
> Yes nothing has changed


No problem.


----------



## tsnap

for those of you that were asking about the brake line.
advance offers the poly armor line that dan was talking about 
part numbers pac-325 pac-425 pac-525 and pac-625 is 3/16 1/4 5/16 and 3/8 respectively
the line that I was discussing is copper nickel with the steel
cnc-325 and cnc-425 3/16 and 1/4 respectively at advance

all of those numbers are for 25' rolls of line. I use the copper nickel stuff. more expensive but last much longer.


----------



## Outdoor Pros

terrapro;1428066 said:


> Maggie at Hastings Mutual in Hartland for maybe close to 10yrs now. When I was one truck it was REALLY cheap.


I have Hasting Mutual as well. Great rates and great to work with.ussmileyflag


----------



## hosejockey4506

Milwaukee;1428061 said:


> http://www.greatlakes4x4.com/showpost.php?p=2928455&postcount=19


didnt realize you were the same milwaukee from there


----------



## hosejockey4506

on the insurance thing i have been with farm bureau insurance for 5 years now and have been happy

Bobby Maskimouski out of the flint office at fenton rd and Hill 

810-955-5335


----------



## redskinsfan34

terrapro;1428442 said:


> No problem.


Thank You gentlemen. :salute: I'm celebrating my birthday on Sunday and just wanted to make sure I could REALLY over do it!


----------



## bln

^^^^^plowsite meet up, where we celebrating?


----------



## Moonlighter

Thanks for the heads up Express.


----------



## 2FAST4U

Today turned out pretty good, had some checks in the mail and I'm down to three customers that still owe from fall, and most of the December snow payments have come in. Now if we could only fast forward to opening day I'd be a real happy camper!!! :redbouncepurplebou:yow!::bluebounc


----------



## Milwaukee

been work on Axl's F250.


Well we was wonder if anyone of you had junkyard or used computer that will work with 7.3L with automatic. It will not pass Buzz test and we suspect bad computer. 


On other subject I must say that crap in fuel filter is gross. Brown crap stuck in bottom. Look like it come from old beer can or Monster can that been sitting couple months with open vent look like crap out when pour.


----------



## terrapro

I just got back from the ER and I know we talk about guns here so I wanted to remind you all to always treat a gun like it is loaded ALWAYS!!! 

Luckily everyone is alive and as okay as they can be expected. Someone very close to me made a mistake and will have to live with that mistake forever...I'll just leave it at that and elaborate later if I can.


----------



## saltoftheearth

terrapro;1428864 said:


> I just got back from the ER and I know we talk about guns here so I wanted to remind you all to always treat a gun like it is loaded ALWAYS!!!
> 
> Luckily everyone is alive and as okay as they can be expected. Someone very close to me made a mistake and will have to live with that mistake forever...I'll just leave it at that and elaborate later if I can.


Things are probably too raw now, but I look forward to hearing about what happened. We have a group at church called the Field and Stream Team and always make it a point to share details of accidents or near misses. These anecdotes save lives.


----------



## Do It All Do It Right

Allor Outdoor;1428110 said:


> Get ahold of Hortica Insurance....it is specific to landscapers, and taylor's policies around them.
> 
> Very reasonable rates.


GRIFFIN, SMALLEY & WILKERSON, INC.
37000 Grand River, Suite 150
Farmington Hills, MI 48335 Carries Hortica


----------



## 2FAST4U

terrapro;1428864 said:


> I just got back from the ER and I know we talk about guns here so I wanted to remind you all to always treat a gun like it is loaded ALWAYS!!!
> 
> Luckily everyone is alive and as okay as they can be expected. Someone very close to me made a mistake and will have to live with that mistake forever...I'll just leave it at that and elaborate later if I can.


Glad to hear that everyone is ok, and yes even after I or watch someone unload a gun its still treated as if it was LOADED, that has been beat into my head since i was old enough to handle guns.


----------



## NewImgLwn&Lndsc

Milwaukee;1428854 said:


> been work on Axl's F250.
> 
> Well we was wonder if anyone of you had junkyard or used computer that will work with 7.3L with automatic. It will not pass Buzz test and we suspect bad computer.
> 
> On other subject I must say that crap in fuel filter is gross. Brown crap stuck in bottom. Look like it come from old beer can or Monster can that been sitting couple months with open vent look like crap out when pour.


If that's what it is I ordered one from autocomputerexchange.net. They sent me one in two days. Good prices as well. Btw I will ask my friend if he has a spare one to try. He is a diesel tech at a local ford dealer.


----------



## eatonpaving

bln;1428587 said:


> ^^^^^plowsite meet up, where we celebrating?


bln, could you drop the check in the mail.....thanks.

31967 block
garden city mi,48135


----------



## michigancutter

Light snow by me. Didn't think we were gonna get hit tonight. Hopefully another salting for the end of the month. Would be nice


----------



## eatonpaving

michigancutter;1428976 said:


> Light snow by me. Didn't think we were gonna get hit tonight. Hopefully another salting for the end of the month. Would be nice


light snow..............where................


----------



## TheXpress2002

Lower levels are beginning to saturate a little bit allowing for some snow showers to reach the ground. There may be a quick burst here shortly


----------



## M & D LAWN

The radar shows light precip all over lower MI.


----------



## michigancutter

eatonpaving;1428984 said:


> light snow..............where................


Richmond area. Not sticking but comming down at a good rate


----------



## michigancutter

TheXpress2002;1428991 said:


> Lower levels are beginning to saturate a little bit allowing for some snow showers to reach the ground. There may be a quick burst here shortly


Are we getting anything out of this? Thanks


----------



## TheXpress2002

michigancutter;1428996 said:


> Are we getting anything out of this? Thanks


Trying to flip through observation sites as quick as possible to see


----------



## Metro Lawn

Light dusting at Hall & Schoenherr


----------



## TheXpress2002

South of 94 and north of 696 has a shot at a quick dusting


----------



## Superior L & L

That came out if no where. The radar had it snowing over us for the last 3 hours but nothing hit the ground


----------



## RMGLawn

Not a flake in Wyandotte!


----------



## TheXpress2002

Lower levels just saturated in the past hour before hand it was too dry


----------



## Greenstar lawn

Very light dusting at 23 and gratiot


----------



## Matson Snow

I'm calling for a Full Salt Run......payup

Im trying to Upgrade from a Partial season Ticket Package to a Full Season Ticket Package.....Go Tigers.......:salute:


----------



## brookline

Not so much as a flake so far in Wayne. Radar looks like it should be though. Weird


----------



## Greenstar lawn

Matson Snow;1429049 said:


> I'm calling for a Full Salt Run......payup
> 
> Im trying to Upgrade from a Partial season Ticket Package to a Full Season Ticket Package.....Go Tigers.......:salute:


Ticket prices are gonna be expensize this yr....but def worth it


----------



## Matson Snow

Greenstar lawn;1429052 said:


> Ticket prices are gonna be expensize this yr....but def worth it


So are Beer Prices i suspect........I will only be able to Drink 10 insted of my normal 12........Thumbs Up


----------



## Allor Outdoor

Greenstar lawn;1429052 said:


> Ticket prices are gonna be expensize this yr....but def worth it


Ordered my tickets as soon as I heard the news yesterday....luckily

because....
A little bird, that may have ties to the ticketing department for the Tigers, told me that tickets are in VERY short supply and are "drying" up fast!


----------



## 2FAST4U

Matson Snow;1429049 said:


> I'm calling for a Full Salt Run......payup
> 
> Im trying to Upgrade from a Partial season Ticket Package to a Full Season Ticket Package.....Go Tigers.......:salute:


Add me to your contact list of people willing to buy tickets off you for games you cant make. Will definitely be doing a partial season ticket package next year!!!! Do any of you have any idea of when single game tickets go on sale? I know its a long shot but would like to try and get some opening day tickets!!! payup


----------



## TheXpress2002

Allor Outdoor;1429083 said:


> Ordered my tickets as soon as I heard the news yesterday....luckily
> 
> because....
> A little bird, that may have ties to the ticketing department for the Tigers, told me that tickets are in VERY short supply and are "drying" up fast!


..........

The albatross in my ear says the fireworks yesterday are not over.....lol


----------



## Matson Snow

2FAST4U;1429092 said:


> Add me to your contact list of people willing to buy tickets off you for games you cant make. Will definitely be doing a partial season ticket package next year!!!! Do any of you have any idea of when single game tickets go on sale? I know its a long shot but would like to try and get some opening day tickets!!! payup


Wife and i had a Full season Plan last year......Made 60 Games

Single Games Usally go on sale around The First of March.....


----------



## 2FAST4U

Matson Snow;1429097 said:


> Wife and i had a Full season Plan last year......Made 60 Games
> 
> Single Games Usally go on sale around The First of March.....


That leaves 21 games unattended, still very impressive that you were able to make 60!!! Well put me on the list for the other 21 :laughing:

And thanks for the info on single game tickets. I can get opening day tickets on subhub right now for crazy price's, might have to bite the bullet!!! :crying:


----------



## Greenstar lawn

TheXpress2002;1429094 said:


> ..........
> 
> The albatross in my ear says the fireworks yesterday are not over.....lol


Nope we still need that 5th starter. I heard Edwin Jackson has been a canidate also I heard talks of oswalt and Garza


----------



## 2FAST4U

Allor Outdoor;1429083 said:


> Ordered my tickets as soon as I heard the news yesterday....luckily
> 
> because....
> A little bird, that may have ties to the ticketing department for the Tigers, told me that tickets are in VERY short supply and are "drying" up fast!


How can tickets be in VERY short supply when there not even on sale yet???


----------



## HGT INC.

*Troy*

Ground coated and slick in Troy.


----------



## Lightningllc

Cole or Allor you guys seeing anything Brighton is a dud.


----------



## Icemelter

Check your eastside sites--

Dusting at 14 and Woodward

1/4 inch coating at 59 and Schoenerr


----------



## terrapro

Lightningllc;1429119 said:


> Cole or Allor you guys seeing anything Brighton is a dud.


Nothing...nada...zilch.


----------



## TheXpress2002

2FAST4U;1429115 said:


> How can tickets be in VERY short supply when there not even on sale yet???


Season ticket allotment is in short short supply.

No Jackson (Red Soxs)

No Oswalt (scared to cross the Mason Dixon line)

Still hot on the Cuban Centipede word is 5 year 40 million He was granted FA today


----------



## Matson Snow

2FAST4U;1429115 said:


> How can tickets be in VERY short supply when there not even on sale yet???


People are Buying Season Ticket and Partial Plans like Crazy.......Leaves less single game Tickets .....


----------



## Greenstar lawn

Yeah but I think the Cuban centepde is asking for to much..I mean he has never played in the MLB


----------



## Matson Snow

TheXpress2002;1429134 said:


> Season ticket allotment is in short short supply.
> 
> No Jackson (Red Soxs)
> 
> No Oswalt (scared to cross the Mason Dixon line)
> 
> Still hot on the *Cuban Centipede *word is 5 year 40 million He was granted FA today


I think he will end up with the Marlins......


----------



## Allor Outdoor

2FAST4U;1429115 said:


> How can tickets be in VERY short supply when there not even on sale yet???


Season and partial season tickets are on sale RIGHT NOW, and are being bought up FAST. Hence the VERY short supply!


----------



## Allor Outdoor

If anyone is interested in some tickets, shoot me an email.
[email protected]
There is no way I am making it to all the games, and I wouldn't mind unloading some before the season (to re-coupe some $$).

No I am not selling Opening Day


----------



## TheXpress2002

Matson Snow;1429140 said:


> I think he will end up with the Marlins......


.........another suprise is in the works.......


----------



## cgrappler135

Nothing in Redford or Livonia.


----------



## artans

Anyone getting any snow right now? I just left Port Huron and the roads are pretty bad over there. If anyone salts out that way, they will be out tonight.


----------



## Leisure Time LC

Nothing in Westland and Canton


----------



## 2FAST4U

Allor Outdoor;1429145 said:


> Season and partial season tickets are on sale RIGHT NOW, and are being bought up FAST. Hence the VERY short supply!


Oh well I'm just a broke landscaper, can only buy single game tickets!! Lmao partial tickets next year for sure!!!


----------



## TheXpress2002

Matson Snow;1429140 said:


> I think he will end up with the Marlins......


Jackson CF
Santiago 2B
Cabrera 3B
Fielder 1B
Young DH
Boesch RF
Cespedes LF
Peralta SS
Avila C


----------



## Matson Snow

TheXpress2002;1429163 said:


> .........another suprise is in the works.......


Lets Hope so.......I love Surprises.....Still getting over Yesterday....:salute:


----------



## Matson Snow

TheXpress2002;1429183 said:


> Jackson CF
> Santiago 2B
> Cabrera 3B
> Fielder 1B
> Young DH
> Boesch RF
> Cespedes LF
> Peralta SS
> Avila C


I think i just Wet Myself..................


----------



## Greenstar lawn

I didn't see inge on that list


----------



## HGT INC.

TheXpress2002;1429183 said:


> Jackson CF
> Santiago 2B
> Cabrera 3B
> Fielder 1B
> Young DH
> Boesch RF
> Cespedes LF
> Peralta SS
> Avila C


Where is my little buddy (5+million) Inge going. "I will never catch again".


----------



## HGT INC.

HGT INC.;1429202 said:


> Where is my little buddy (5+million) Inge going. "I will never catch again".


kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk


----------



## TheXpress2002

Greenstar lawn;1429191 said:


> I didn't see inge on that list


He will be your 3B when Cabrera DH. Raburn will platoon with Santiago against lefties. Kelly will rest the OF.

Rotation of Verlander Scherzer Fister Porcello and my guess will be a fight between Smyly Oliver Turner

......sorry total Tigers geek


----------



## HGT INC.

TheXpress2002;1429211 said:


> He will be your 3B when Cabrera DH. Raburn will platoon with Santiago against lefties. Kelly will rest the OF.
> 
> Rotation of Verlander Scherzer Fister Porcello and my guess will be a fight between Smyly Oliver Turner


That's a lot of $$$ sitting on the bench for a part time DH.


----------



## Greenstar lawn

UWith your rotation that you have is the reason why we need a fifth starter. Porcello is to unpredictable and what have Turner and Oliver done? Plus the pitchers will need all the help they need with who's behind them


----------



## TheXpress2002

HGT INC.;1429232 said:


> That's a lot of $$$ sitting on the bench for a part time DH.


We were already paying 15 mil for Vmart. Just wait til 2013


----------



## Hillcrest2011

In the next two days we will sign cespedes. Illich is out to make a statement he wanst to win now not later. he will dump 50 million on a prosect we dont have much in our farm system. Cespedes will want to play with us because of the team that we have become not for a team that is going to struggle over the next few years.


----------



## Lightningllc

Tigers taking over plowsite. I see a tiger thread starting soon 

Has everyone gave up on the red wings


----------



## Hillcrest2011

TheXpress2002;1429244 said:


> We were already paying 15 mil for Vmart. Just wait til 2013


We have insurance on the v mart contract for the year he is going to miss. so we can spend that money some were else.


----------



## TheXpress2002

Greenstar lawn;1429243 said:


> UWith your rotation that you have is the reason why we need a fifth starter. Porcello is to unpredictable and what have Turner and Oliver done? Plus the pitchers will need all the help they need with who's behind them


Watch and remember the name Smyly. He was stashed and hidden in AA last year. Insane 2011 numbers. 11 - 6 2.07 ERA 130K in 126 innings


----------



## TheXpress2002

Hillcrest2011;1429247 said:


> We have insurance on the v mart contract for the year he is going to miss. so we can spend that money some were else.


With 25 million off the 2012 books and Vmarts insurance. Fielder is not breaking Mr I's bank. Payroll will be less than last year.


----------



## 2FAST4U

Lightningllc;1429246 said:


> Tigers taking over plowsite. I see a tiger thread starting soon
> 
> Has everyone gave up on the red wings


OH YEAAAAAA TIGERS

only watch the wings during the playoffs...

Question of the night, not to stop the tigers talk but were has foster been?


----------



## Hillcrest2011

TheXpress2002;1429252 said:


> Watch and remember the name Smyly. He was stashed and hidden in AA last year. Insane 2011 numbers. 11 - 6 2.07 ERA 130K in 126 innings


I have never heard of him but will look him up and watch for him. If you no the tigers like you no the weather he has to be a good prospect. i have never posted on plowsite about how helpfull you weather reports are but just wanted to say thankyou


----------



## Metro Lawn

3 pages of Tigers...... This train has derailed...rofl I'm going out spraying. back in a few


----------



## Hillcrest2011

Sorry so much talk about the tigers but with this crap winter we are having april 5 could not come to soon and it also means my softball season starts to.


----------



## michigancutter

Done snowing by me. Have about a half inch to three quarters on the ground. Anything south of 59 and gratiot area? Anyone out in the Clem? 
Thanks express for the update.


----------



## bln

Where did all the snow fall tonight?


----------



## sprinklrman57

Could b a salting in white lake


----------



## snow_man_48045

michigancutter;1429341 said:


> Done snowing by me. Have about a half inch to three quarters on the ground. Anything south of 59 and gratiot area? Anyone out in the Clem?
> Thanks express for the update.


Clem was coverd with a coating. Wife and I where over that way for dinner and the roads where very icy..


----------



## Milwaukee

No snow in Livonia and Trenton.

On other subject. Does anyone know junkyard that had superduty diesel or Ford Van with diesel? I need used 120Volt IDM which is injector drive module.

What a another Ford's brilliant idea where to put $1000 IDM in this where it could exposed to water/salt/mud.


----------



## TGS Inc.

Milwaukee;1429370 said:


> No snow in Livonia and Trenton.
> 
> On other subject. Does anyone know junkyard that had superduty diesel or Ford Van with diesel? I need used 120Volt IDM which is injector drive module.
> 
> What a another Ford's brilliant idea where to put $1000 IDM in this where it could exposed to water/salt/mud.


Have you tried Michigan Truck Parts in Westland? They are on Ford Road E of 275...


----------



## MikeLawnSnowLLC

Hey guys I got a lead on a few brand new 2 cycle 3650 toro snow throwers. So I'm thinking of getting rid of 2 of my blowers that are a little older. PM me if anyone is interested otherwise I'm gunna throw it up on Craigslist.


----------



## newhere

do you know for sure its the IDM? 

two dealers told me my truck needed a IDM because it wouldnt pass the buzz test and all it needed was a 50 cent repair.


----------



## gunsworth

wtf, theres snow out there? nothing here in Birmingham


----------



## Greenstar lawn

michigancutter;1429341 said:


> Done snowing by me. Have about a half inch to three quarters on the ground. Anything south of 59 and gratiot area? Anyone out in the Clem?
> Thanks express for the update.


On my way out that way. Give me a few and i wilo let you know


----------



## NewImgLwn&Lndsc

Milwaukee;1429370 said:


> No snow in Livonia and Trenton.
> 
> On other subject. Does anyone know junkyard that had superduty diesel or Ford Van with diesel? I need used 120Volt IDM which is injector drive module.
> 
> What a another Ford's brilliant idea where to put $1000 IDM in this where it could exposed to water/salt/mud.


If you can wait a few days here is the link http://autocomputerexchange.net/2000-ford-f-series-trucks.html
I have bought 2 from them for different trucks and know at least 5 others who have with no issues. Hope this helps.


----------



## Milwaukee

newhere;1429397 said:


> do you know for sure its the IDM?
> 
> two dealers told me my truck needed a IDM because it wouldnt pass the buzz test and all it needed was a 50 cent repair.


Well to say honest we did OHM test they pass 100% and we remove valve cover gasket to inspect for burnt they look fine.

They were 3.0-3.3 ohm so that still good.


----------



## michigancutter

snow_man_48045;1429365 said:


> Clem was coverd with a coating. Wife and I where over that way for dinner and the roads where very icy..


Thanks, looks like I'm going salting. Woohooo something to do.


----------



## Greenstar lawn

michigancutter;1429341 said:


> Done snowing by me. Have about a half inch to three quarters on the ground. Anything south of 59 and gratiot area? Anyone out in the Clem?
> Thanks express for the update.


1/4 inch to maybe half inch in the clem and harrison twp


----------



## brookline

Lightningllc;1429246 said:


> Tigers taking over plowsite. I see a tiger thread starting soon
> 
> Has everyone gave up on the red wings


Never give up on the Wings. But let's face it, they are always a lock to make they playoffs so their season doesn't start until then.


----------



## michigancutter

Greenstar lawn;1429431 said:


> 1/4 inch to maybe half inch in the clem and harrison twp


Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## brookline

Im really hoping Miggy can lose some weight and get some more quickness to play third at least as good as he can first. Then all the sports radio talk about 2013 being screwed will be moot. Can't wait for April 5th


----------



## Luther

Everything around the Silverdome is covered.


----------



## Luther

W Square Lake & Crooks area covered.


----------



## Luther

Big Beaver & Crooks nada.

There's your line....


----------



## Matson Snow

TCLA;1429516 said:


> Everything around the Silverdome is covered.





TCLA;1429518 said:


> W Square Lake & Crooks area covered.





TCLA;1429522 said:


> Big Beaver & Crooks nada.
> 
> There's your line....


Thanks for the Updates Mobile Command Center..........:salute:


----------



## 2FAST4U

Chesterfield, to the clem is melting fast...no salt here, 32°


----------



## Luther

Just trying to be helpful to my fellow man.

I'm sure there will be plenty that service the M-59 corridor who will be wearing the "oh sh!t" face when they realize what's going. Very narrow swath with a good covering. One mile away is a different story.


----------



## Matson Snow

TCLA;1429554 said:


> Just trying to be helpful to my fellow man.
> 
> I'm sure there will be plenty that service the M-59 corridor who will be wearing the "oh sh!t" face when they realize what's going. Very narrow swath with a good covering. One mile away is a different story.


Did you take my responce as Sarcasm........:laughing:

No Sarcasm intended.....

I better Call and Check in at the Redi-mix sites i was told to keep an eye on due to service issues.....


----------



## TGS Inc.

HWO put out by noaa...

According to them we are looking at 3 salting events over the next 4 days....Lets hope so!


----------



## TheXpress2002

Tonight as mentioned earlier the track is a little northwest. At most up to an inch tonight. Snow should start to stick around 11pm. Monrore Wayne Oakland Macomb St Clair countes mostly affected.

With the front stalling out just east of us may allow another disturbance Friday night Saturday morning to clip the same area as tonight. At most 1 inch can be expected.

Sunday night is showing a little more moisture associated with it. There could be up to 2 inches in the northern and western suburbs.

Mid weeks system is anyones guess. We are currently a mix. Something worth watching though


----------



## saltoftheearth

Thanks Xpress! Hoping for the best.


----------



## hogggman

Hey xpress supposed to go up north next weekend hopefully leaving Thursday or friday morning what's the tentative outlook


----------



## Metro Lawn

Sprayed everything in the "strom track" last night. All look good today, but many untreated lots out there. Ryan, thank you for the update.


----------



## smoore45

TheXpress2002;1429644 said:


> Tonight as mentioned earlier the track is a little northwest. At most up to an inch tonight. Snow should start to stick around 11pm. Monrore Wayne Oakland Macomb St Clair countes mostly affected.
> 
> With the front stalling out just east of us may allow another disturbance Friday night Saturday morning to clip the same area as tonight. At most 1 inch can be expected.
> 
> Sunday night is showing a little more moisture associated with it. There could be up to 2 inches in the northern and western suburbs.
> 
> Mid weeks system is anyones guess. We are currently a mix. Something worth watching though


Thanks again. Whats up with the models this year? They seem to flip-flop more than ever. What a weird winter.


----------



## TheXpress2002

Well major development.....

The LP tracking our way this afternoon into the evening has taken a westerly track. Short range models have 2-3 inches of snow falling in Monroe, Lenawee, Wayne, Oakland, Macomb and St Clair counties. Not set in stone but a more likely possibility.


----------



## Plow Dude

This winter is crazy. Three inches of snow tonight and then back into the 40's tomorrow. What time do you think the snow will be done accumulating by tonight?


----------



## RMGLawn

Plow Dude;1429931 said:


> This winter is crazy. Three inches of snow tonight and then back into the 40's tomorrow. What time do you think the snow will be done accumulating by tonight?


Hell the low is 34. I won't be salting. Just pushing. It'll melt as soon as the air hits it


----------



## TheXpress2002

RMGLawn;1429939 said:


> Hell the low is 34. I won't be salting. Just pushing. It'll melt as soon as the air hits it


....high 20's


----------



## Greenstar lawn

TheXpress2002;1429965 said:


> ....high 20's


Wouldn't mind another push to end January....Thanks for the update


----------



## Summerlawn

Anything going to make it as far as Lansing?


----------



## TGS Inc.

TheXpress2002;1429881 said:


> Well major development.....
> 
> The LP tracking our way this afternoon into the evening has taken a westerly track. Short range models have 2-3 inches of snow falling in Monroe, Lenawee, Wayne, Oakland, Macomb and St Clair counties. Not set in stone but a more likely possibility.


So you are saying your models are showing a potential 2-3" snowfall for tonight for those areas??

Temps are barely getting to the freezing point...Mostly grassy surfaces I'm guessing...


----------



## firelwn82

WOW..... I guess mother nature is trying to catch alot of people by suprise ay. Well she wont be catching any of us with Express's wisdon. Thanks again Ryan.


----------



## RMGLawn

TGS Inc.;1430002 said:


> So you are saying your models are showing a potential 2-3" snowfall for tonight for those areas??
> 
> Temps are barely getting to the freezing point...Mostly grassy surfaces I'm guessing...


That's what I'm thinking...


----------



## Milwaukee

For snow but 2-3" it kinda crazy since so much water on yard it would end melt and freeze.

Here picture of IDM


----------



## redskinsfan34

TheXpress2002;1429881 said:


> Well major development.....
> 
> The LP tracking our way this afternoon into the evening has taken a westerly track. Short range models have 2-3 inches of snow falling in Monroe, Lenawee, Wayne, Oakland, Macomb and St Clair counties. Not set in stone but a more likely possibility.


So when you say 2 - 3 inches "falling", you mean much less accumulating, right?


----------



## TheXpress2002

Crappy timed system. Snow does not exit until after morning rush.


----------



## brookline

TheXpress2002;1430094 said:


> Crappy timed system. Snow does not exit until after morning rush.


Any idea of a start time when it changes over?


----------



## TheXpress2002

brookline;1430108 said:


> Any idea of a start time when it changes over?


midnight to 9am


----------



## Moonlighter

Thanks Express, I got all filled up and ready to rock.


----------



## Matson Snow

TheXpress2002;1430159 said:


> midnight to 9am


Thanks Ryan.....Put the "Hoss" on High Alert.....:laughing:

On a side note.....It was Great watching Prince Fielder Meet The Detroit Media Today....:salute:


----------



## 2FAST4U

The troops have been notified (I got laughed at when I told them 2-4") truck is fueled, plows on, and blowers loaded!!! Now to wait and see....................


----------



## eatonpaving

*stihl chainsaws*

who needs them.....

ms250 18 inch bar....used a dozen times...250.00

like new 012 with 16 inch bar.....with case and Manuel. 225.00

the 012 will idle all day and is a beast of a saw for a smaller one.

1734-674-5822


----------



## eatonpaving

*ms250*

more of the ms250....


----------



## Metro Lawn

Funny... Accuweather says all rain, no snow at all NOAA says 1-3 Ryan says 1-3 hmmmmm.


----------



## TheXpress2002

Metro Lawn;1430260 said:


> Funny... Accuweather says all rain, no snow at all NOAA says 1-3 Ryan says 1-3 hmmmmm.


......two words....."last night"....lol


----------



## TGS Inc.

TheXpress2002;1430271 said:


> ......two words....."last night"....lol


Well Mr Xpress...I must say you called it...Weather or not "it" materializes, all the weather "people" are now jumping in on what you said first...Nice work!

-Wayne


----------



## 2FAST4U

Deal of the day, like new CCR 2450, wasn't even used this year. $200 
And do I get to join the ten foot club Justin?


----------



## 2FAST4U

eatonpaving;1430197 said:


> who needs them.....
> 
> ms250 18 inch bar....used a dozen times...250.00
> 
> like new 012 with 16 inch bar.....with case and Manuel. 225.00
> 
> the 012 will idle all day and is a beast of a saw for a smaller one.
> 
> 1734-674-5822


Were you in my garage? I have both those saws!!!! There great, our 012 was in the bottom of a river up north and she still runs like a champ!!!! There great saws


----------



## tsnap

anyone on here able to do a sprinkler winterize now? I have a customer requesting one what should i do so late in the season?


----------



## brookline

TheXpress2002;1430159 said:


> midnight to 9am


Thank you sir!


----------



## eatonpaving

2FAST4U;1430290 said:


> Were you in my garage? I have both those saws!!!! There great, our 012 was in the bottom of a river up north and she still runs like a champ!!!! There great saws


the 012 is like new...i was out back cutting on a fallen tree and cannot believe the power this little saw has.....i think is is just as strong as the 250....


----------



## redskinsfan34

So it sounds like us in Washtenaw / Livingston county will see an inch at best?


----------



## Lightningllc

2FAST4U;1430287 said:


> Deal of the day, like new CCR 2450, wasn't even used this year. $200
> And do I get to join the ten foot club Justin?


You better get a cab card and a Trans cooler. That's a lot of snow to push.


----------



## BCE Outdoor

tsnap
Ill go out to do it but I couldn't give them a warranty and cant guarantee that it will work and it wont be cheap.


----------



## 2FAST4U

Lightningllc;1430309 said:


> You better get a cab card and a Trans cooler. That's a lot of snow to push.


The wings come off and then its a 8.2 so im good on width (when i take them off  ) I ran them all last year and the trans never heated up more then it does in the summer.

Hows the repairs going?


----------



## sprinklrman57

tsnap;1430291 said:


> anyone on here able to do a sprinkler winterize now? I have a customer requesting one what should i do so late in the season?


Where is job.? Resi or com. $150.00 min 30+ years doing blowouts...


----------



## Plow Dude

I was going to post this on lawnsite but it doesn't seem to be getting much traffic. 

Anyways, has anyone had to deal with a w9 form this year from any of your customers? One of my residential customers wants to 1099 me. He was asking for my Employer ID # but I didn't give it to him. I don't see how this is even possible. I already paid taxes on this income. 

I do deal with a property management company who refers a lot of customers to me, but they want me to sign a w9 form also. I just don't see how I pay taxes quarterly on all my income and then somehow my customers want to 1099 me and I have to pay taxes again. Maybe I just don't understand what a w9 is.


----------



## Metro Lawn

Plow Dude;1430358 said:


> I was going to post this on lawnsite but it doesn't seem to be getting much traffic.
> 
> Anyways, has anyone had to deal with a w9 form this year from any of your customers? One of my residential customers wants to 1099 me. He was asking for my Employer ID # but I didn't give it to him. I don't see how this is even possible. I already paid taxes on this income.
> 
> I do deal with a property management company who refers a lot of customers to me, but they want me to sign a w9 form also. I just don't see how I pay taxes quarterly on all my income and then somehow my customers want to 1099 me and I have to pay taxes again. Maybe I just don't understand what a w9 is.


A homeowner can't write off routine maintenance. They may own a business and trying to use that as the point to write off. The 1099 is just for your customer to show where they spent money. If you already claimed it, the 1099 does not mean anything, you don't pay twice I get piles of 1099s from commercial clients, but I only pay once. The biggest thing the IRS is looking for is not reporting income. If you claim 500k and they get 800k in 1099s for you.... then you have a problem..


----------



## 2FAST4U

Plow Dude;1430358 said:


> I was going to post this on lawnsite but it doesn't seem to be getting much traffic.
> 
> Anyways, has anyone had to deal with a w9 form this year from any of your customers? One of my residential customers wants to 1099 me. He was asking for my Employer ID # but I didn't give it to him. I don't see how this is even possible. I already paid taxes on this income.
> 
> I do deal with a property management company who refers a lot of customers to me, but they want me to sign a w9 form also. I just don't see how I pay taxes quarterly on all my income and then somehow my customers want to 1099 me and I have to pay taxes again. Maybe I just don't understand what a w9 is.


From what my account tells me (I went through this last year) if your Incorporated and the check is being cut from a property management comp, or other comp, (if your subbing for someone) to your company you do not need this form. Many bigger company's still what it filled out but come tax time you dont pay any addition taxes its just a way to show how much money they paid out to contractors. As far as a customer are you talking resis or commerical? I filled one out this year for a comm account but again I'm not being taxed twice on anything, the company is using it to track money out...Your account could tell you better then me but I've filled them out for commerical's and companies i'm subbing for and haven't had any back lash.


----------



## 2FAST4U

Metro Lawn;1430383 said:


> A homeowner can't write off routine maintenance. They may own a business and trying to use that as the point to write off. The 1099 is just for your customer to show where they spent money. If you already claimed it, the 1099 does not mean anything, you don't pay twice I get piles of 1099s from commercial clients, but I only pay once. The biggest thing the IRS is looking for is not reporting income. If you claim 500k and they get 800k in 1099s for you.... then you have a problem..


You said it much better John!!!


----------



## Superior L & L

2FAST4U;1430287 said:


> Deal of the day, like new CCR 2450, wasn't even used this year. $200
> And do I get to join the ten foot club Justin?


That looks like a plowing machine. I feel so "small and inadequate" with my 8' straight blade. That has got to be a $7500.00 set up ?


----------



## Metro Lawn

Where has mr foster been? I see he is still posting on PS but has not been here since the 18th......


----------



## Plow Dude

Thanks a lot. That is a lot clearer now. Should I not give him the information becasue he is just a residential customer?


----------



## firelwn82

Not cool bat man..... I had heat in the truck yesterday but none today. 96 F-250. I have noticed in the last couple of weeks the blower motor had to be set on 3 or full or it wouldn't work. Would barely blow on the other two settings. I do have heat just not adequet enough to defrost the windows. Anyone have the fix to my delema?


----------



## Bigrd1

Hey guys,
Anybody have a red grill for a 1999 to 2003 super duty? Mine seems to have been taken out by a tree limb!
Jeff


----------



## Metro Lawn

Plow Dude;1430418 said:


> Thanks a lot. That is a lot clearer now. Should I not give him the information becasue he is just a residential customer?


I would just tell them the a homeowner can't deduct lawn service and there is no need for a 1099. The canceled check should serve as a reciept for any other purpose.


----------



## Metro Lawn

firelwn82;1430421 said:


> Not cool bat man..... I had heat in the truck yesterday but none today. 96 F-250. I have noticed in the last couple of weeks the blower motor had to be set on 3 or full or it wouldn't work. Would barely blow on the other two settings. I do have heat just not adequet enough to defrost the windows. Anyone have the fix to my delema?


1 of 3 things, switch is bad, relay is bad, or blower motor is bad need to figure out which it is I just replaced my relay today, mine only worked on high.


----------



## Metro Lawn

Bigrd1;1430426 said:


> Hey guys,
> Anybody have a red grill for a 1999 to 2003 super duty? Mine seems to have been taken out by a tree limb!
> Jeff


Told ya that lift kit was too high... roflmao.. sorry I had to...


----------



## firelwn82

Metro Lawn;1430436 said:


> 1 of 3 things, switch is bad, relay is bad, or blower motor is bad need to figure out which it is I just replaced my relay today, mine only worked on high.


Hmmmm smart guy John. lol. How would I check it though? Not trying to be a smart ash either


----------



## Metro Lawn

firelwn82;1430441 said:


> Hmmmm smart guy John. lol. How would I check it though? Not trying to be a smart ash either


do you have a volt meter


----------



## Bigrd1

Metro Lawn;1430438 said:


> Told ya that lift kit was too high... roflmao.. sorry I had to...


haha.. If it were my fault I would just man up and pay a dealer for one but an ice storm brought it down.


----------



## firelwn82

Metro Lawn;1430444 said:


> do you have a volt meter


No I don't. I have a friend who could help me out though. Was just hoping someone else may have had the same issue to make it a little easier.


----------



## firelwn82

On another note. 2006 F350 regular cab drw diesel 4x4 has a 8.5 ft western pro plus plow. The truck has a few scratches. It has been very well maintained. 86000 miles. I need to sell it asap. Asking 19,000 I will take any reasonable offer. 

FYI this is not mine. An acquaintance posted this on facebook. It is his.


----------



## Metro Lawn

firelwn82;1430462 said:


> No I don't. I have a friend who could help me out though. Was just hoping someone else may have had the same issue to make it a little easier.


PM me your number or call me at any number listed


----------



## Milwaukee

firelwn82;1430421 said:


> Not cool bat man..... I had heat in the truck yesterday but none today. 96 F-250. I have noticed in the last couple of weeks the blower motor had to be set on 3 or full or it wouldn't work. Would barely blow on the other two settings. I do have heat just not adequet enough to defrost the windows. Anyone have the fix to my delema?


I don't miss that. It definably blower resistor. They mostly ROT fall apart when you pull. Don't be surprised if you can't get plug off it be stuck wick. It only $25-35 buck for new resistor.


----------



## TheXpress2002

......1 degree, just 1 degree. That is how close it is right now.


----------



## eatonpaving

TheXpress2002;1430485 said:


> ......1 degree, just 1 degree. That is how close it is right now.


looks to be snowing just west of us....hope we get it i am bored to death..................


----------



## Superior L & L

TheXpress2002;1430485 said:


> ......1 degree, just 1 degree. That is how close it is right now.


Lol, only in Michigan can it be pouring rain at 8:30pm in JANUARY !


----------



## tsnap

The sprinkler job is in canton if you are interested in the job, pm me some contact info and I will send you the details. I at this point am not doing sprinkler work and would like to take care of this person.


----------



## brandonslc

Does anyone know how the snowmobile trails are in roscommon??


----------



## HGT INC.

brandonslc;1430602 said:


> Does anyone know how the snowmobile trails are in roscommon??


Check out the MI. Snowmobile's Association web site. Or you can contact the Chamber of Commerence.


----------



## Lightningllc

Go on fishweb or call freds bowling ally in roscommon, Your best bet would be to go on camp graylings web cam and look for yourself.


----------



## BCE Outdoor

brandonslc;1430602 said:


> Does anyone know how the snowmobile trails are in roscommon??


Trails there are good, you would want to ride the blue bear trails which head west out of Grayling. Weekends can get pretty busy around there. If you are going to head towards St. Helen the trails there always have less traffic but they can have a substancially less amount of snow. We were up there last week and rode over 300 miles and came home due to the snow here friday night. Check www.fishweb.com they have all the maps and reports.


----------



## Bigrd1

HGT INC.;1430626 said:


> Check out the MI. Snowmobile's Association web site. Or you can contact the Chamber of Commerence.


Try this facebook page. It's not roscommon but someone on there might know.

http://www.facebook.com/pages/Sledheads-of-Frederic-Michigan-Snowmobiling/177033463181?sk=wall


----------



## 2FAST4U

TheXpress2002;1430485 said:


> ......1 degree, just 1 degree. That is how close it is right now.


Should we still hold out for a plowable event, or a salting....Damm one degree!!! :realmad:
Still raining real good in chesterfield


----------



## artans

still raining up here in Yale but starting to change over.


----------



## FIREMEDIC2572

Fishweb is the way to go... and blue bear was great last sun even after busy sat... but east of 75 is the way to go if they have snow... everyone usually stays west of 75... transition from rain to snow in ortonville... starting to see frozen accumulation on elevated surfaces, such as my deck...


----------



## RMGLawn

2FAST4U;1430680 said:


> Should we still hold out for a plowable event, or a salting....Damm one degree!!! :realmad:
> Still raining real good in chesterfield


We're not gonna get anything...dry slot on the radar


----------



## 2FAST4U

RMGLawn;1430696 said:


> We're not gonna get anything...dry slot on the radar


We couldn't be lucky enough for a dry slot to stop some of this rain. Dry slots only appear when we have snow and cut our totals to a dusting :realmad: :laughing:

At least I'll have something to do tomorrow, take off the plow!!! :crying:


----------



## Greenstar lawn

2FAST4U;1430706 said:


> We couldn't be lucky enough for a dry slot to stop some of this rain. Dry slots only appear when we have snow and cut our totals to a dusting :realmad: :laughing:
> 
> At least I'll have something to do tomorrow, take off the plow!!! :crying:


Don't forget about buying lunch tomorrow bahaahaa


----------



## Metro Lawn

No snow at all tonight for the tri-county area I guess. You guys up by I-69 may see a little.


----------



## brookline

2FAST4U;1430706 said:


> We couldn't be lucky enough for a dry slot to stop some of this rain. Dry slots only appear when we have snow and cut our totals to a dusting :realmad: :laughing:
> 
> At least I'll have something to do tomorrow, take off the plow!!! :crying:


May as well start getting mowers ready while your at it. Lol


----------



## Tscape

Bigrd1;1430426 said:


> Hey guys,
> Anybody have a red grill for a 1999 to 2003 super duty? Mine seems to have been taken out by a tree limb!
> Jeff


I have a chrome one with broken tabs on the bottom that you can have.


----------



## BCE Outdoor

Starting to sleet here in Milford.


----------



## procut

Snowing like a [email protected] near Lansing. HUGE snow flakes, some of the biggest I've ever seen. Probably have a solid inch of heavy slop on the pavement.


----------



## TGS Inc.

Still raining in Dearborn...


----------



## brookline

Nothing but rain in Wayne


----------



## Lightningllc

Heading out for a full salt run.


----------



## Superior L & L

1/4" on everything up here


----------



## artans

Just a dusting up in Yale. Anybody get anything to the South around the Oakland Mall area?


----------



## TGS Inc.

Just started to snow here in Inkster


----------



## hosejockey4506

salt only in fenton


----------



## brookline

Snowing and very slick in wayne


----------



## Lightningllc

It's all gonna melt by 10 am


----------



## Luther

It will melt much earlier if you salt it.


----------



## Lightningllc

Ya it's already melting


----------



## TGS Inc.

TCLA;1430871 said:


> It will melt much earlier if you salt it.


Thumbs Up Thumbs Up

Agreed!


----------



## michigancutter

Not much by me. Grass is barely covered but it is snowing. How's the m59 and gratiot area look?


----------



## 2FAST4U

michigancutter;1430877 said:


> Not much by me. Grass is barely covered but it is snowing. How's the m59 and gratiot area look?


Same down here, drive has just a skiff on it. Not even worth going out for.


----------



## rjstone4

Richmond is covered I was on 59 Bout an hour not bad at all


----------



## Glockshot73!

Full salt run, warren and sterling heights


----------



## alpha01

Dodgetruckman731;1430883 said:


> Full salt run, warren and sterling heights[/QUOTe
> Did a run on 12 and van ****... A bunch of slushy water. Don't think it was needed but did it anyway


----------



## dfd9

Confucios say:



TCLA;1430871 said:


> It will melt much earlier if you salt it.


Thumbs Up


----------



## michigancutter

Cool, thanks guys. Going to check Richmond/ Memphis area.


----------



## Lightningllc

It's 33 out. It's melting fast. Hurry before it melts on its own.


----------



## flykelley

About 1/2 of snow in Waterford, still snowing some Big Flakes but the temps fell like its getting warmer.

Mike


----------



## Greenstar lawn

michigancutter;1430892 said:


> Cool, thanks guys. Going to check Richmond/ Memphis area.


Did you happen to see what its like at 27 and gratiot


----------



## Luther

Quickly coming to an end.


----------



## ACutAbovemi

Guys plowing near M5 in commerce haha why waste the gas for the 3/4 inch when it's melting quick


----------



## hosejockey4506

ACutAbovemi;1430910 said:


> Guys plowing near M5 in commerce haha why waste the gas for the 3/4 inch when it's melting quick


i saw people out plowing less then that.

wtf salt melted off lots pretty quick once traffic hit them.


----------



## redskinsfan34

Well that was worth it. An already melting .3" in Dexter / Scio Twp. Woohoo.


----------



## TGS Inc.

Well that was fun!! Whats next? Looking like a possibly plow for Sat AM.... Or just a salting...


----------



## M & D LAWN

Hey TGS, your dump that was through Lincoln Park this morning has a brake light out on the passenger side. Don't want you to get a ticket.


----------



## brookline

That was fun. Time for bed. Fridays off fom now on at my other job wohooo. Do it again tonight. Hopefully more of the same so I can enjoy my weekend without a plowing hangover. But counting the money is a good cure for it......


----------



## michigancutter

Greenstar lawn;1430908 said:


> Did you happen to see what its like at 27 and gratiot


About a half but melting fast. A quick salt will take cre of the rest.


----------



## TGS Inc.

M & D LAWN;1430966 said:


> Hey TGS, your dump that was through Lincoln Park this morning has a brake light out on the passenger side. Don't want you to get a ticket.


Thank you for that info!! Appreciate it!

-Wayne


----------



## PowersTree

What a stress filled morning. I HATE PLOWING 

Second time in 15+ years doing this, I didn't hear a phone call. How embarrassing when trying to prove yourself to someone that has huge potential as far as sub work goes. Long story short, my normal manager is on vaca, different manager is triggering me. Stupid me didn't program his number, and change the ringtone to the ringtone I use for all my plowing "friends" 

Basically I subconsciously block out the default ringer, while I'm sleeping. Luckily I still set an alarm, to make sure I put my own eyes on the weather, as I also have my own sites. 2 hours later, I call in to make sure my route was done, as I was almost sure he had other guys as back ups. I wanted my crew to beeee that crew. **** happens, hope I didn't really screw up what I'm seeing as the perfect sub connection, (I talked to quite a few of you) 

So my question.........who tells there "plow friends" to call them if any event is happening. My group usually gets together when we are done, for breakfast. Today I put the call out for all my friends to start calling me, if they see any need to wake me. Their numbers are already in my "ringtone" as I wanted to here their call, in case they needed help. Now my phone is gonna blow up anytime we see a snow flake in the air, but better than the feeling I had this morning. 

~Rosie out


----------



## Moonlighter

I am always up and moving long before plowing begins, but I do have three alarms set in different parts of the house, just as a backup. Never know when the recliner may strike with an unplanned nap LOL. If you want a wake up call let me know. Off to bed.


----------



## RMGLawn

PowersTree;1431151 said:


> What a stress filled morning. I HATE PLOWING
> 
> Second time in 15+ years doing this, I didn't hear a phone call. How embarrassing when trying to prove yourself to someone that has huge potential as far as sub work goes. Long story short, my normal manager is on vaca, different manager is triggering me. Stupid me didn't program his number, and change the ringtone to the ringtone I use for all my plowing "friends"
> 
> Basically I subconsciously block out the default ringer, while I'm sleeping. Luckily I still set an alarm, to make sure I put my own eyes on the weather, as I also have my own sites. 2 hours later, I call in to make sure my route was done, as I was almost sure he had other guys as back ups. I wanted my crew to beeee that crew. **** happens, hope I didn't really screw up what I'm seeing as the perfect sub connection, (I talked to quite a few of you)
> 
> So my question.........who tells there "plow friends" to call them if any event is happening. My group usually gets together when we are done, for breakfast. Today I put the call out for all my friends to start calling me, if they see any need to wake me. Their numbers are already in my "ringtone" as I wanted to here their call, in case they needed help. Now my phone is gonna blow up anytime we see a snow flake in the air, but better than the feeling I had this morning.
> 
> ~Rosie out


I don't "rely" on anyone to wake me up or call. Nor do I have anyone rely on me.

Now I do have people calling me, and I call a few others after we have started to make sure its going good.


----------



## PowersTree

Moonlighter;1431179 said:


> I am always up and moving long before plowing begins, but I do have three alarms set in different parts of the house, just as a backup. Never know when the recliner may strike with an unplanned nap LOL. If you want a wake up call let me know. Off to bed.


I too am normally pacing waiting on the call to go. Last night the GF offered some bed time goodies  I figured hey why not. I normally pass on plow nights, as I know it makes me wanna sleep 

My alarm is set every morning from the time we start getting snow, till April 15, for me to wake up at 4am. Every morning. that's what woke me today.

Like a few of my friends said, everyone's human, it happens, that's why you have a back up plan. Even I have a back up plan. I have a list of 13 or so numbers of people who want to shovel. I need 2.

I guess I should quit worrying about it, but that's not me. My pride of work ethic suffered. When I did my last call no show, I was an employee, for a company, that I had a proven record with. I've probably missed 4 storms in all my years. 2 no shows now, and one time I remember having to refuse the call, cause I didn't know what end it was coming from.........I can puke from the truck.

I don't know, it bothers me though. On a side note, all "my" paid up, seasonal accounts got a visit today. If their payments behind, I didn't go, hoping they would call. Per push I stayed away from. I had to do something today, so I didn't feel like a total looser.


----------



## PowersTree

Moonlighter;1431179 said:


> I am always up and moving long before plowing begins, but I do have three alarms set in different parts of the house, just as a backup. Never know when the recliner may strike with an unplanned nap LOL. If you want a wake up call let me know. Off to bed.


Your jobs are near my house, my jobs are near yours. Feel free to call for weather reports,248.230.0644


----------



## Outdoor Pros

Hey Express:

What's on tap for tonight into Saturday morning? 

Thanks for your report yesterday. It was spot on the timing and like you said "...1 degree, we're talking about 1 degree..." and you would have been perfect on the totals.

Thanks in advance.

Outdoor Pros


----------



## TheXpress2002

Outdoor Pros;1431273 said:


> Hey Express:
> 
> What's on tap for tonight into Saturday morning?
> 
> Thanks for your report yesterday. It was spot on the timing and like you said "...1 degree, we're talking about 1 degree..." and you would have been perfect on the totals.
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> Outdoor Pros


Quick hitting clipper. Looks to start around 4am and end around noon. Has the potential for 1-3 inches. The higher totals to the north and lower end to the south.

Sunday around an inch.

Monday morning is some wet snow but temps above freezing.

All quiet until next Friday, and this needs to be watched


----------



## Superior L & L

Next Friday is my birthday ! Always get good snow on my birthday


----------



## MikeLawnSnowLLC

Local weather guessers have us pegged for under an inch of accumulation on the eastside.


----------



## Leisure Time LC

MikeLawnSnowLLC;1431515 said:


> Local weather guessers have us pegged for under an inch of accumulation on the eastside.


Same here in Westland...


----------



## Lightningllc

Its not gonna snow!


----------



## Superior L & L

Our news guys are saying .5 though tomorrow afternoon. NOAA says 1/2 overnight then 1-2 in the morning. Time will tell


----------



## Superior L & L

Our news guys are saying .5 though tomorrow afternoon. NOAA says 1/2 overnight then 1-2 in the morning. Time will tell


----------



## caitlyncllc

I say its gonna be 2" in Flint. We are gonna start pushing at noon and piss away a Saturday afternoon getting sore butts and screaming at the weekend traffic.


----------



## P&M Landscaping

Hey guys jus throwing it out there, but I got a quick mount plow cart that came with my plow that I just bought. It's capable of holding 1080 pounds and has casters with a bottle jack to adjust for easy mounting. $125 or best. Pm for more.


----------



## Outdoor Pros

TheXpress2002;1431423 said:


> Quick hitting clipper. Looks to start around 4am and end around noon. Has the potential for 1-3 inches. The higher totals to the north and lower end to the south.
> 
> Sunday around an inch.
> 
> Monday morning is some wet snow but temps above freezing.
> 
> All quiet until next Friday, and this needs to be watched


Thanks again Express!:salute:


----------



## P&M Landscaping

Here's a few pictures of the cart. $125


----------



## HGT INC.

*snow*



Outdoor Pros;1431681 said:


> Thanks again Express!:salute:


Thanks Express, I went and had my truck washed, should snow for sure now. http://www.plowsite.com/images/smilies/thumbsup.gif


----------



## A&LSiteService

Hey guys, A buddy of mine needs a driver for one of his trucks based out of Brighton/Howell. If you know of anyone with experience please pm me and I will get you the contact info. Thanks.


----------



## Metro Lawn

P&M Landscaping;1431722 said:


> Here's a few pictures of the cart. $125


I use a set of snowmobile skates. They work great and only $43 at Sport Mart


----------



## P&M Landscaping

Metro Lawn;1431813 said:


> I use a set of snowmobile skates. They work great and only $43 at Sport Mart


LOL, dont tell them all that. I'm trying to make sale here!


----------



## Lightningllc

A&LSiteService;1431810 said:


> Hey guys, A buddy of mine needs a driver for one of his trucks based out of Brighton/Howell. If you know of anyone with experience please pm me and I will get you the contact info. Thanks.


Who's lookin. I have a lot of guys looking for work.


----------



## A&LSiteService

Lightningllc;1431834 said:


> Who's lookin. I have a lot of guys looking for work.


Scott at Exclusive


----------



## Moonlighter

PowersTree;1431264 said:


> Your jobs are near my house, my jobs are near yours. Feel free to call for weather reports,248.230.0644


Thank you sir I appreciate it. Thumbs Up


----------



## Milwaukee

Saw this and thought somebody on here look for flatbed with lower miles. Price look decent to me.

2001 Chevy 3500 dually with only 47K miles.

http://detroit.craigslist.org/mcb/cto/2777060840.html


----------



## FIREMEDIC2572

So I know I am a little late but late is better than never. I spoke with the Shelby Twp motor carrier today regaurding the federal "cell" ban for the lack of a better term. He said it covers anyone with a DOT. Anything more than a single button push is in violation such as a blue tooth to answer a call. He stated he has not written or stopped anyone for this violation but it would come into consideration in event of a accident or other situation.


----------



## ACutAbovemi

Snowing here in commerce started 25 mins ago.


----------



## RMGLawn

A very light fine snow in Wyandotte. Light coating


----------



## TheXpress2002

very fine snow, everything is covered in canton


----------



## Icemelter

Warren is white with a light snowfall


----------



## alternative

Icemelter;1432077 said:


> Warren is white with a light snowfall


Macomb twp has nothing.. Dry as a bone.


----------



## cgrappler135

Redford, Livonia has a coating with a fine snow coming down.


----------



## artans

Dry north of I-69 near Emmett


----------



## Metro Lawn

P&M Landscaping;1431818 said:


> LOL, dont tell them all that. I'm trying to make sale here!


Sorry, I thought you were were just sharing apic. My bad...


----------



## esshakim

Debating if I should do a early salt run .. or wait until morning


----------



## TGS Inc.

esshakim;1432095 said:


> Debating if I should do a early salt run .. or wait until morning


It is morning.... ;-) (lol)


----------



## Metro Lawn

FIREMEDIC2572;1432019 said:


> So I know I am a little late but late is better than never. I spoke with the Shelby Twp motor carrier today regaurding the federal "cell" ban for the lack of a better term. He said it covers anyone with a DOT. Anything more than a single button push is in violation such as a blue tooth to answer a call. He stated he has not written or stopped anyone for this violation but it would come into consideration in event of a accident or other situation.


As usual, the local motor carriers do not know the law. It applies to commercial vehicles with a weight over 10,001 lbs or bsically 1 tons and larger or a combo over 10,001 lbs gvw such as a pick up pulling a 2 axle trailer ect.

This column is dedicated to Commercial Motor Vehicle (CMV) operators. A new law took effect on Jan. 3 regarding the use of mobile phones in a CMV and it would behoove the drivers and owners of these vehicles to pay particular attention to this new law because violating it could become very expensive.

A CMV is defined as; Any self-propelled or towed motor vehicle used on a highway in interstate of intrastate commerce to transport passengers or property when the vehicle:

•Has a gross vehicle weight rating or gross combination weight rating, gross vehicle weight or gross combination weight of 10,001 pounds or more, whichever is greater. 
•Is designed or used to transport more than eight passengers (including driver) for compensation.
•Is designed or used to transport more than 15 passengers (including driver) and is not used to transport passengers for compensation (does not include school buses).
•Is used in transporting material found by the Secretary of Transportation to be hazardous and transported in a quantity requiring placarding.


----------



## irishbrother

thanks for the update


----------



## michigancutter

Light dusting in Richmond/Lenox. Stop snowing by me.


----------



## Superior L & L

Looks like another bust !!
We are salting everything but don't see 1-3. Temps up to 37 today


----------



## Metro Lawn

Superior L & L;1432138 said:


> Looks like another bust !!
> We are salting everything but don't see 1-3. Temps up to 47 today


It says 34-36 for us...


----------



## TheXpress2002

Superior L & L;1432138 said:


> Looks like another bust !!
> We are salting everything but don't see 1-3. Temps up to 47 today


35 at most. Temps will fall trough the day. Next round should lay at most an inch


----------



## Superior L & L

Lol, 37 not 47. Dam phone (or operator)


----------



## snow_man_48045

WOW that 1-3 and the 2-3 from the other night. Running out of room for all that snow........:laughing:


----------



## NewImgLwn&Lndsc

Im hoping this salt survives this next band of snow. Doesn't look to be too bad.


----------



## redskinsfan34

Less than a half inch on the ground in Dexter. It is snowing but it's light. Not sure if we're gonna hit that 2" trigger. Time will tell.


----------



## P&M Landscaping

Snowing pretty good downriver.


----------



## ACutAbovemi

Where has Aj been?


----------



## P&M Landscaping

ACutAbovemi;1432202 said:


> Where has Aj been?


He's still around, just doesn't post anymore. I think Matson scared him too scared to post anything.


----------



## rbmarvin77

TheXpress2002;1431423 said:


> Quick hitting clipper. Looks to start around 4am and end around noon. Has the potential for 1-3 inches. The higher totals to the north and lower end to the south.
> 
> Sunday around an inch.
> 
> Monday morning is some wet snow but temps above freezing.
> 
> All quiet until next Friday, and this needs to be watched


thanks for the update express!


----------



## Luther

ACutAbovemi;1432202 said:


> Where has Aj been?


AJ's doing good. He paid me a visit the other day. He's focused on school and doing well it looks like....he'll make a great EMT one day.


----------



## 2FAST4U

Salted the clem and chesterfield, temps are holding around 34* started snowing again pretty good, maybe another salt this afternoon.

Aj's around, talk to him every now and then. He's really busy with school.


----------



## PowersTree

My thoughts go out to the individuals involved in the accident in Warren. Just seen on the news a man was struck while riding his bike, by a plow truck. 

Why do people insist on being in the road, during snow storms. This has always been my biggest fear driving in the snow. I've even had a nightmare about it.

Edit, maybe one of the link gurus can post a link. I'm laying in bed on my phone......nap time.


----------



## PowersTree

Every forum Aj goes to, he gets tortured. 

I've talked to him a few times, he's not a baaaaad kid, but he is a kid. I notice he lays low on all the forums lately, but I'm sure he's around. Reading will do him some good, he's a kid and wants to learn.


----------



## Milwaukee

PowersTree;1432237 said:


> Every forum Aj goes to, he gets tortured.
> 
> I've talked to him a few times, he's not a baaaaad kid, but he is a kid. I notice he lays low on all the forums lately, but I'm sure he's around. Reading will do him some good, he's a kid and wants to learn.


I would say honest. I do feel bad on these too. Talk to him once time on facebook.


----------



## firelwn82

AJ is a great kid. He has some learning to do and that was why he was here. Most of the things he said or posted were random things that could easily be figured out. I think he is on the perfectionist side and wanted to learn or know everything to be perfect at what he was trying to do. I wish him the best, especially with his EMT course. Its a bugger. Good luck AJ. Come back when you have the time and don't worry about what the gezzers think or say about you.... :laughing:


----------



## ACutAbovemi

Well glad he is doing well. I'm sure he will eventually see all the positive spoke about him. 
Snowing hard in Commerce. Going out at 1 to 2ed salt the opens and single salt the closed buildings.


----------



## dfd9

TCLA;1432230 said:


> AJ's doing good. He paid me a visit the other day. He's focused on school and doing well it looks like....he'll make a great EMT one day.





firelwn82;1432291 said:


> AJ is a great kid. He has some learning to do and that was why he was here. Most of the things he said or posted were random things that could easily be figured out. I think he is on the perfectionist side and wanted to learn or know everything to be perfect at what he was trying to do. I wish him the best, especially with his EMT course. Its a bugger. Good luck AJ. Come back when you have the time and don't worry about what the gezzers think or say about you.... :laughing:


If that's his plans, I hope he has learned from his time on the forums. I mean this wholeheartedly, he needs to use his ears twice as much as his mouth, that's why God gave us 2 ears and 1 mouth. This will be far, far, far, far, far more important when he starts working the streets. Close your mouth and listen to the vets.

Ask good questions, not questions about anything and everything.

Basically, shut up and observe.

Good luck AJ, take my advice and I wish you well.


----------



## michigancutter

2FAST4U;1432232 said:


> Salted the clem and chesterfield, temps are holding around 34* started snowing again pretty good, maybe another salt this afternoon.
> 
> Aj's around, talk to him every now and then. He's really busy with school.


I was in the Clem this morning and had a client ask me why I was salting him today. He said its going to be warm out and your wasting money. Wtf. His lot was covered and he was opened ttoday.
I know they will be busy it's a laywers office/accountant. Guy saving a ton of money this yr with not much snow and your going to complain because I'm salting and protecting you and me from sleep and falls. Sorry had to vent for a min. Just drives me crazy how people think they now weather.


----------



## M & D LAWN

What do you expect from a lawyer, their cheap and they think if someone slips and falls they can get out of it because their a lawyer.


----------



## artans

Snowing really good at I-69 and Gratiot (M-19). So far my salt from this morniing is holding up well.


----------



## terrapro

Holy freakin white out!


----------



## brookline

Yea Aj is doing fine. His school is taking alot of his time. Had to give him a hand over the summer for awhile because of this. But yea he's a good kid. Bit of a smart as$ but you get used to it once you know him. He doesn't mean anything by it.


----------



## Superior L & L

Snowing like a sob right now up here. Doesn't look like its going to do much damage!! Lots of salt still on the lots


----------



## sprinklrman57

dfd9;1432316 said:


> If that's his plans, I hope he has learned from his time on the forums. I mean this wholeheartedly, he needs to use his ears twice as much as his mouth, that's why God gave us 2 ears and 1 mouth. This will be far, far, far, far, far more important when he starts working the streets. Close your mouth and listen to the vets.
> 
> Ask good questions, not questions about anything and everything.
> 
> Basically, shut up and observe.
> 
> Good luck AJ, take my advice and I wish you well.


Are you with Detroit fire?if so do you know any of the clelands....they my cuzes


----------



## brookline

Anyone know a timeframe for the snow tonight/tomorrow? Weatherbug looks like a start time around 8am


----------



## Outdoor Pros

Express:

Looking for feedback on Sunday's activity:

1. It looks to be starting around 8-9AM. Is this correct?
2. With the daylight start, is it actually going to accumulate on paved surfaces?

As always, thanks in advance for your advice.

Outdoor Pros


----------



## Metro Lawn

michigancutter;1432331 said:


> I was in the Clem this morning and had a client ask me why I was salting him today. He said its going to be warm out and your wasting money. Wtf. His lot was covered and he was opened ttoday.
> I know they will be busy it's a laywers office/accountant. Guy saving a ton of money this yr with not much snow and your going to complain because I'm salting and protecting you and me from sleep and falls. Sorry had to vent for a min. Just drives me crazy how people think they now weather.


Mike,
It's gonna all melt by June, why are you even bothering to plow"

people are funny :laughing:


----------



## Superior L & L

Wow, the salt stores around me are going to put each other out of business if they dont stop soon !!!!
While to you metro detroit guys these prices may not be that great its been may years since ive heard them this low. At the begining of the season all the stores were at $81-85 per yard. This is a dollar or two less than the past couple of years but no biggy. 
A new guy opened up a retail location and is a well respected in the wholesale stone business. He had some good customers from the stone business so these guys started buying salt from him also. Now the other retailers are cutting prices every week trying to get customers back and trying to unload some of there stock and commitments since this season has been slow for some.

$81 to $79 to $75 to $72 to $69 and today i get a call saying come buy from me $65 per yd !! Thats just over $60.00 per ton loaded. we have been paying more than that per ton train loads this year . 

These guys are up all night,running loaders, paying employees and carrying over $200,000.00 in salt inventory just to make make $3-4 a ton !!!!!! one ton at a time :realmad:

Almost sounds like the plowing industry 

yet this is good for us !!!

sorry for the rant


----------



## hosejockey4506

i cant believe how many people were pushing under a inch today, i would love to be a fly on the wall when they try and explain why they were pushing lots to there customers with 3/4 inch on the ground.


----------



## caitlyncllc

Superior L & L;1432776 said:


> Wow, the salt stores around me are going to put each other out of business if they dont stop soon !!!!
> While to you metro detroit guys these prices may not be that great its been may years since ive heard them this low. At the begining of the season all the stores were at $81-85 per yard. This is a dollar or two less than the past couple of years but no biggy.
> A new guy opened up a retail location and is a well respected in the wholesale stone business. He had some good customers from the stone business so these guys started buying salt from him also. Now the other retailers are cutting prices every week trying to get customers back and trying to unload some of there stock and commitments since this season has been slow for some.
> 
> $81 to $79 to $75 to $72 to $69 and today i get a call saying come buy from me $65 per yd !! Thats just over $60.00 per ton loaded. we have been paying more than that per ton train loads this year .
> 
> These guys are up all night,running loaders, paying employees and carrying over $200,000.00 in salt inventory just to make make $3-4 a ton !!!!!! one ton at a time :realmad:
> 
> Almost sounds like the plowing industry
> 
> yet this is good for us !!!
> 
> sorry for the rant


Where are you getting it for $65 per yard?!? I want some!


----------



## RMGLawn

I started paying 80 a yard a well...down to 65-70 depending where I go...love it!


----------



## Superior L & L

hosejockey4506;1432785 said:


> i cant believe how many people were pushing under a inch today, i would love to be a fly on the wall when they try and explain why they were pushing lots to there customers with 3/4 inch on the ground.


 And temps in the mid 30's by lunch time.  
Im all about pushing a good solid wet 1" of snow to save on salt and so the lots is not a slushy mess for half the day. But what ive seen lately is crazy. Im so gun shy as of late, i had two customers call asking to be plowed friday morning


----------



## brookline

hosejockey4506;1432785 said:


> i cant believe how many people were pushing under a inch today, i would love to be a fly on the wall when they try and explain why they were pushing lots to there custo wellmers with 3/4 inch on the ground.


Not trying to be an a## but contract and triggers differ. I know Walgreens has a 1" trigger for plowing, Im sure plenty of other places do as well. I have a couple with 1.5" trigger. And sometimes you may just want to save salt. Or maybe with the slow winter, some employers may be trying to get employees hours and shake the rust off.


----------



## Frankland

Anyone selling or know of anyone selling a Finn bb302 bark blower or next size up in Michigan, Indiana, Ohio?


----------



## eatonpaving

brookline;1432802 said:


> Not trying to be an a## but contract and triggers differ. I know Walgreens has a 1" trigger for plowing, Im sure plenty of other places do as well. I have a couple with 1.5" trigger. And sometimes you may just want to save salt. Or maybe with the slow winter, some employers may be trying to get employees hours and shake the rust off.


i have three no salt customers,(new sealcoat and stripes) and i do plow some to save on salt...each has his own reasons.....


----------



## brookline

eatonpaving;1432926 said:


> i have three no salt customers,(new sealcoat and stripes) and i do plow some to save on salt...each has his own reasons.....


I have 4 no salt commercials and about 10 no salt residentials. I know what you mean.


----------



## michigancutter

Metro Lawn;1432716 said:


> Mike,
> It's gonna all melt by June, why are you even bothering to plow"
> 
> people are funny :laughing:


Tell me about it.lol

People are funny. Never happy. We're there to much not enough make up your mind.


----------



## Frankland

Everyone be ready!!!!! Snow popped up on radar crossing lake Michigan, will be in the Detroit area in about 1.5 hours (2:30-3am) my forecast .5"-1" out of this band.


----------



## newhere

roads and cars have a dusting on them now, slick as shet


----------



## Leisure Time LC

Nothing here in Westland... Where is Express???? Need his take on today's snow


----------



## Tscape

Really? Really?


----------



## Matson Snow

What? What ?.........Should we Declare a Code Red ?......


----------



## snow_man_48045

Pre salted churches this am. Can't get in them when cars come and snow said to start at 10:00am. Sky looks nice and black to the West. Radar says snow just brushing west side of Oakland county and moving east.. Have fun boys time for a nap.....


----------



## TheXpress2002

Matson Snow;1433159 said:


> What? What ?.........Should we Declare a Code Red ?......


Do I deserve to get a rag shoved down my throat.....wait dont answer that.


----------



## eatonpaving

i bet its just a dusting..on the radar its drifting north.....


----------



## Matson Snow

TheXpress2002;1433192 said:


> Do I deserve to get a rag shoved down my throat.....wait dont answer that.


No Way......I was just hoping to see the "Hoss" this AM.......:laughing:


----------



## WMHLC

we have between 2 and 3 in grand rapids and its coming down nice, so I would get ready Thumbs Up


----------



## artans

Hey guys, how are we looking in Chesterfield and the Troy area? Appreciate any feedback. Gratiot just North of 69 we have nothing.


----------



## Greenstar lawn

artans;1433247 said:


> Hey guys, how are we looking in Chesterfield and the Troy area? Appreciate any feedback. Gratiot just North of 69 we have nothing.


Light snow in chesterfield right now


----------



## MikeLawnSnowLLC

I agree looks like it moved north,probably a salting at best...although I was kinda hoping for a push.


----------



## Luther

WMHLC;1433232 said:


> we have between 2 and 3 in grand rapids and its coming down nice, so I would get ready Thumbs Up


Don't take it all...let some come over here....we're waiting for it. :realmad:


----------



## artans

Greenstar lawn;1433248 said:


> Light snow in chesterfield right now


Thanks Greenstar


----------



## snowman6

Light snow in Milford


----------



## eatonpaving

snowman6;1433276 said:


> light snow in milford


snow in garden city..............................


----------



## axl

Snowing redford/livonia


----------



## MPM

coming down steady in clarkston for about an hour now


----------



## caitlyncllc

North-bound 23 traffic stopped just past thompson rd


----------



## artans

I-69 and Gratiot covered and snowing pretty good. Anyone have a update in the Troy/Madison Heights area?

Artans Lawn & Landscaping


----------



## Milwaukee

It start snow lightly 15 mins ago. in Downriver area.

Don't think it be snow to cover ground.


----------



## alpha01

artans;1433302 said:


> I-69 and Gratiot covered and snowing pretty good. Anyone have a update in the Troy/Madison Heights area?
> 
> Artans Lawn & Landscaping


Madison heights/ troy just a few flakes dropping, lots semi-wet. Not worth visiting just yet


----------



## artans

alpha01;1433331 said:


> Madison heights/ troy just a few flakes dropping, lots semi-wet. Not worth visiting just yet


Thanks for the update Alpha. Really appreciate it.


----------



## michigancutter

Light snow in Richmond, some lots have a dusting some are just wet. Seems to be melting as fast as its comming down.
Don't think w will see that 2 inch like thy were saying this morning


----------



## Milwaukee

Oh boy I was wrong it snow heavily.

It almost cover grass expect wet street they melt.


----------



## Lightningllc

Salts still working in south lyon, milford,newhudson but if we get a big burst of snow it will cover.:waving:


----------



## Greenstar lawn

michigancutter;1433358 said:


> Light snow in Richmond, some lots have a dusting some are just wet. Seems to be melting as fast as its comming down.
> Don't think w will see that 2 inch like thy were saying this morning


Yep things are covered again in chesterfield and coming down steadily. If it can keep this up for a good few hours we might reach 2 inch trriggers lol


----------



## Frankland

Anyone have any salt they want to sell in inkster, Dearborn, Wayne area?


----------



## Milwaukee

Flint had more snow than we got here.

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...59861385.48129.201177733292251&type=1&theater


----------



## MikeLawnSnowLLC

Snowmaggedon in St. Clair Shores!!!


----------



## terrapro

Just wait until you guys see the backside of this storm......TOTAL whiteout right now.


----------



## alpine627

heavy snow in Fenton and North 2" triggers have been met


----------



## 24v6spd

MikeLawnSnowLLC;1433395 said:


> Snowmaggedon in St. Clair Shores!!!


 How much do you have on the ground in S.C.S ?


----------



## terrapro

And done just like that!


----------



## newhere

not close to 2" by me. been snowing light and steady but not adding up.


----------



## MikeLawnSnowLLC

24v6spd;1433429 said:


> How much do you have on the ground in S.C.S ?


About an inch lol, but still snowing like a biatch.


----------



## MPM

2" in clarkston and much more in the drifts, still coming down good


----------



## moosey

What's it like in the Troy, Bloomfield & West Bloomfield area. Wondering if the 2" trigger mark will be reached. thanks


----------



## snowman6

Snowing rapidly in Milford. have about 1.5" down


----------



## Superior L & L

2-3" in flint town, most salt accounts are still wet in traffic areas


----------



## rjstone4

3 inches in st clair got to plowing hung over


----------



## Glockshot73!

Heavy 1.5 in Warren, Madison Heights, Sterling Heights, Royal oak about an inch, looks like were gonna be at 2" before the storms out of here.

Chris


----------



## gunsworth

just about 2" 14 and woodward, heading out to start resis


----------



## RMGLawn

Just wet in Wyandotte now


----------



## michigancutter

Greenstar lawn;1433368 said:


> Yep things are covered again in chesterfield and coming down steadily. If it can keep this up for a good few hours we might reach 2 inch trriggers lol


What do u have in chesterfield now. I have about a inch here. Looks like its wrapping up.


----------



## MrPike

3" in Fenton


----------



## Metro Lawn

Almost at 2" on untreated concrete in Warren. Looks like a full plow run tonight.


----------



## Greenstar lawn

I think I will hit all triggers here in Macomb


----------



## Greenstar lawn

michigancutter;1433508 said:


> What do u have in chesterfield now. I have about a inch here. Looks like its wrapping up.


Just measure 1.5 inches in the driveway and still comin down


----------



## 2FAST4U

Tiggers will be close but I think I'll be putting in a full run tonight. With as cold as its going to get think it would be best to plow this up first then salt....6pm start???


----------



## michigancutter

Greenstar lawn;1433524 said:


> Just measure 1.5 inches in the driveway and still comin down


Sweet a full run today. Well time to go and take care of snow before it melts. Lol


----------



## Milwaukee

IT SNOW HARD now. It was stop snow for about 20 mins


----------



## Greenstar lawn

2FAST4U;1433532 said:


> Tiggers will be close but I think I'll be putting in a full run tonight. With as cold as its going to get think it would be best to plow this up first then salt....6pm start???


I am getting ready to head out now


----------



## esshakim

well in southfield we have about 1.5" and its still coming down pretty well. i was wondering if anyone knows how its looking in the west bloomfield area around pontiac trail and haggerty?? really looks to be a full run tonight. we have been out most of the afternoon salting some lots its melting pretty well gonna touch up commercial tonight and probly plow the resis if we get a solid 2"


----------



## coldcoffee

It was a lot of full sun in Cleveland today, that front just blew through dropping about a half inch & now sun again w/ strong winds. Goona' scrape some isles, spread some love & hopefully again in the AM. They've been downgrading our totals here...works for me.

Hope you guys hit your triggers!


----------



## TheXpress2002

How bout those dynamics....just in time for the sun to come out....lol


----------



## TheXpress2002

If anyone needs help, trucks and personal available.


----------



## M & D LAWN

Hi Express, snow or rain tomorrow?


----------



## TheXpress2002

M & D LAWN;1433586 said:


> Hi Express, snow or rain tomorrow?


mix changing to rain in the afternoon


----------



## bdryer

Finally!! A reason to drop the plow and make a little green. Hope everyone is having fun! That is all... now, back to work.


----------



## bdryer

BTW: About 3" here in northern Oakland county. payup


----------



## michigancutter

Damn broke a brakeline. Well ill be sitting for a while.lol
crimped the line but no fluid


----------



## Greenstar lawn

michigancutter;1433751 said:


> Damn broke a brakeline. Well ill be sitting for a while.lol
> crimped the line but no fluid


Let me know if you need help..I am currently in Harrison..586/770/1042 Brian


----------



## marksmechanic

hey was wondering if anyone is up in st clair shores.... I was wondering if someone was in the area could salt my grandparents house. My grandfathers legs are not doing well this week but he is stubborn and wont give up. I will pay but I am tied up salting all my commercials downriver. It wouldn't use more then 2-3 bags. please call me if you could help 586-718-9892 thanks in advance.


----------



## Lightningllc

I love weekend storms. Full run. Yuuuuuup


----------



## brookline

michigancutter;1433751 said:


> Damn broke a brakeline. Well ill be sitting for a while.lol
> crimped the line but no fluid


What vehicle do you have and what brake line broke?


----------



## Greenstar lawn

Lightningllc;1433913 said:


> I love weekend storms. Full run. Yuuuuuup


I hate garbage night


----------



## Frankland

Anyone want to work plowing a mall parking lot at 14 mile and orchard lake in Farmington hills? Text me your rate and size plow at 313-363-3461


----------



## M & D LAWN

Untreated lots and streets complete sheets of ice in Dearborn.


----------



## michigancutter

Greenstar lawn;1433835 said:


> Let me know if you need help..I am currently in Harrison..586/770/1042 Brian


Thanks. All I have left is 2 resis in scS and a small condo in Memphis. Hopefully truck is done first thing in morning.
Thanks for the offer


----------



## michigancutter

brookline;1433947 said:


> What vehicle do you have and what brake line broke?


99 gmc 2500. Line broke under steering colum. Crimped it enough to get it to repair shop. Can't drive on just rears with 350 gallons of calcium.


----------



## NewImgLwn&Lndsc

Just a heads up,Clippers in Livonia just ran out of salt. Thought I would spare someone the trip.


----------



## terrapro

Missed my sons delayed(for me) B-day party AGAIN for the 3rd year today...on top of that it is my wifes actual birthday today...dammit! 

Just have a handful of drives for the AM and cleanup and check for refreeze. I plowed a few lots today that were melting as I was plowing, thought this is great I will get to use less material when I come back to salt them...sheet of ice when I got back to them so I ended up using more material then normal.


----------



## Metro Lawn

Anyone on the eastside know why Soulliere's never opened tonight for salt? Went there at 3 and nobody was there. Went again at 5 after the storm and still nobody (except about 8 other guys looking for salt), and went by at about 8 and still nobody there. Kieth never answered his phone either. Good thing I only use salt on one job and liquid on the rest.


----------



## TheXpress2002

Jumping ahead.....next weekend needs to be watched very closely. If you have plans I would leave them open ended....

....then hello February 2008


----------



## Lightningllc

Weekend storms love them bring it on. !!!!!!!!! Yuuuup


----------



## brookline

TheXpress2002;1434075 said:


> Jumping ahead.....next weekend needs to be watched very closely. If you have plans I would leave them open ended....
> 
> ....then hello February 2008


Can't remember Feb 08' how bad was it?


----------



## hosejockey4506

i wish every storm was this easy.


----------



## brookline

Do you have a timeline for tomorrow?


----------



## artans

michigancutter;1434019 said:


> Thanks. All I have left is 2 resis in scS and a small condo in Memphis. Hopefully truck is done first thing in morning.
> Thanks for the offer


If you get jammed up on your Memphis account and you cant get it done in the morning, let me know. I am only 15 minutes from there. Time for a nap now.

Paul- Artans


----------



## Lightningllc

There's a lot of refreeze going on FYI 16 degrees out


----------



## brookline

Lightningllc;1434110 said:


> There's a lot of refreeze going on FYI 16 degrees out


Just finished a few hours ago myself. Finishing paperwork now then nap time


----------



## 2FAST4U

Finished at 3, time to head back out and check sites. Phone shows 14°, burrrr


----------



## sefh

TheXpress2002;1434075 said:


> Jumping ahead.....next weekend needs to be watched very closely. If you have plans I would leave them open ended....
> 
> ....then hello February 2008


Let me guess, the wet and heavy snow too.


----------



## redskinsfan34

Needless to say I was a little suprised to see all the snow you guys got yesterday. Not even an inch in my area! Must have gone right around me.


----------



## sefh

redskinsfan34;1434147 said:


> Needless to say I was a little suprised to see all the snow you guys got yesterday. Not even an inch in my area! Must have gone right around me.


I barely had a dusting down south.


----------



## cuttingedge13

We only plowed our sites north of 8 mile, the rest just got salt.


----------



## firelwn82

Easy money day. I was fed up with people driving like a bunch of tools. So I started my open and condo accounts at 3pm and said F-This at 630pm. Went back out at 10 and finished all of the residential accounts. Was home at 330. I learned that I need to replace wheel bearings and the traction factor blows with 20 gallons of liquid in the tank. lol.... Hope all made some money out of this blessing of white gold. ussmileyflag


----------



## michigancutter

No truck, pissed off customers, more snow. Wtf!! Found out all my lines are shot. Rusted out. Won't get it back till afternoon.
Well I'm getting the bugs out. Alittle late though.


----------



## Metro Lawn

michigancutter;1434168 said:


> No truck, pissed off customers, more snow. Wtf!! Found out all my lines are shot. Rusted out. Won't get it back till afternoon.
> Well I'm getting the bugs out. Alittle late though.


Can't you use you dump truck to get by?


----------



## michigancutter

Metro Lawn;1434178 said:


> Can't you use you dump truck to get by?


Cant, pulled insurance off it since I haven't used it at all. Plates are bad too.lol
Didn't want to pay on a truck that's sitting. Bad winter for me, money wise
Planning on selling it. Why u wanna buy it. It's a dodge!


----------



## 2FAST4U

I'm back out if you need anything michigancutter


----------



## michigancutter

2FAST4U;1434190 said:


> I'm back out if you need anything michigancutter


I need someone close to Memphis to plow this small condo. It's about 25 car lot. One small walk in front.


----------



## Metro Lawn

michigancutter;1434187 said:


> Cant, pulled insurance off it since I haven't used it at all. Plates are bad too.lol
> Didn't want to pay on a truck that's sitting. Bad winter for me, money wise
> Planning on selling it. Why u wanna buy it. It's a dodge!


I have 5 dumps now.


----------



## michigancutter

Metro Lawn;1434203 said:


> I have 5 dumps now.


Really, are they all dodges? All 3yrds, or bigger


----------



## terrapro

Hmmm 48deg tomorrow and hit or miss triggers out there...I think I am going to make a few phone calls before wasting anymore gas.

Where is this snow that is on the radar?


----------



## TheXpress2002

terrapro;1434218 said:


> Hmmm 48deg tomorrow and hit or miss triggers out there...I think I am going to make a few phone calls before wasting anymore gas.
> 
> Where is this snow that is on the radar?


Lower level dry air. The stuff around Jackson should be making it to the ground.


----------



## 07F-250V10

HereToLearn;178424 said:


> I'm in the Flint area, but my dad is in White Lake. He lives on Oxbow Lake, you can see it from 59


No way! I also live on Oxbow Lake. PM me his name maybe i know him


----------



## Metro Lawn

michigancutter;1434207 said:


> Really, are they all dodges? All 3yrds, or bigger


No, not all Dodge

Dodge 2500 with dump insert
(2) Chevy 3500 3 yd
GMC 7000 5 yd
GMC 6500 10 yd


----------



## michigancutter

Metro Lawn;1434248 said:


> No, not all Dodge
> 
> Dodge 2500 with dump insert
> (2) Chevy 3500 3 yd
> GMC 7000 5 yd
> GMC 6500 10 yd


Nice. Damn u have a lot of trucks. Hate to c your premiums every month.lol


----------



## terrapro

It looks like I am at 14 salts this month, how are you guys looking for the eastside and other areas?


----------



## caitlyncllc

So, are we gonna get any of this 1" of snow that is forecast? The radar looks like its snowing...but it's not.


----------



## terrapro

caitlyncllc;1434293 said:


> So, are we gonna get any of this 1" of snow that is forecast? The radar looks like its snowing...but it's not.


Probably not.

Did you text me yesterday morning around 10?


----------



## caitlyncllc

Yep. Was trying to read the crystal ball and look into the future so I could make plans. I was in church in the am, and by the time I got loaded and to the apartments there was 1" on the ground and it was snowing good, so I decided to wait and push everything before I salted. 
And I had to find a couple bulbs for my BRAND SPANKING NEW plow lights. They have been on for maybe a month, which means they have got almost no action, and both of the lense covers were cracked and the bulbs blew. They are Truck-Lite brand lights, the more expensive set that retail for around $200 a set. Anybody have issues with these? It's hard to plow snow in the dark....


----------



## brookline

terrapro;1434285 said:


> It looks like I am at 14 salts this month, how are you guys looking for the eastside and other areas?


I have 12 and counting.....


----------



## RayRay

Hard to believe that there will be any big storms this weekend.. Nobody predicting that, not even NWS... forcast highs for Feb. 3, 42..Feb. 4, 37.... Feb. 5, 39..... Storm will pass to our south... Low chances of snow through the 8th, then 20 days till March!! Then time to get the Mowers ready!!! I agree with the other post, "wish all the pushes were like this"! Don't get much easier than that!! The 3 saltings this weekend help tooooooooooo!!!


----------



## terrapro

caitlyncllc;1434309 said:


> Yep. Was trying to read the crystal ball and look into the future so I could make plans. I was in church in the am, and by the time I got loaded and to the apartments there was 1" on the ground and it was snowing good, so I decided to wait and push everything before I salted.
> ....


Okay just making sure, I didn't get it until later anyway. I've saved your number for next time.


----------



## snow_man_48045

Metro Lawn;1434070 said:


> Anyone on the eastside know why Soulliere's never opened tonight for salt? Went there at 3 and nobody was there. Went again at 5 after the storm and still nobody (except about 8 other guys looking for salt), and went by at about 8 and still nobody there. Kieth never answered his phone either. Good thing I only use salt on one job and liquid on the rest.


John B&W on North Ave in the Clem was open all day yesterday until 2am then opened back up today at 7:30am if your ever in a bind. His kid is never to easy to deal with, but if your in a pinch..
If you do buy a load from them ask to be put on his txt list. He will shoot u a text measage when they open/ close during storms and clean up times.

Scott


----------



## Greenstar lawn

RayRay;1434325 said:


> Hard to believe that there will be any big storms this weekend.. Nobody predicting that, not even NWS... forcast highs for Feb. 3, 42..Feb. 4, 37.... Feb. 5, 39..... Storm will pass to our south... Low chances of snow through the 8th, then 20 days till March!! Then time to get the Mowers ready!!! I agree with the other post, "wish all the pushes were like this"! Don't get much easier than that!! The 3 saltings this weekend help tooooooooooo!!!


Well some of US appreciate a "heads up" that something could be brewing. I know I would like to be warned then getting caught with ur pants down...just saying...thanks for the updates Xpress


----------



## PlowingMI

Snowing in Oxford, my unsalted truck has a nice dusting. Maybe I should go throw some salt on it.... Na, I'm going back to bed.


----------



## RayRay

Hey guys..Not hiding under a fake name..Been plowing for 30 years & have nothing to prove.. I follow weather just like Express does, I think it is cool, do it because my job depends on it !!!! Express is very good at what he does.. He knows a lot about the graphs, High & Low pressure stuff & weather patterns which are very hard to understand.. Its funny how defensive you guys get when someone else has a different opinion.. I'm just throwing out my opinion too.. Am I not allowed to do that here???


----------



## cuttingedge13

Anyone ever try the deflector kit for the lesco push spreader?


----------



## snow_man_48045

Snow in North west Macomb county. Temps moving upward. Looks to be a mixed bag and rain/ drizzel to the back side of this front. Sping for a week in moving in


----------



## RayRay

Flurried here in Milford for a half hour...Load up for a full salt run & the guys who plow 1/4 inch its a full plow run !!! Lmfao...


----------



## Lightningllc

RayRay;1413918 said:


> I'm in the W.Bloomfield, Farm. Hills & Novi area & I really don't understand why people are plowing?? Please explain?? Today I saw a guy plowing a 1/4 inch, Resi with a brick drive!!! Then on Orchard Lake 2 guys in a new truck were plowing my old Starbucks account!! There was more asphalt showing than SNOW!!! It was a good seasonal account for years, guess the new guy in new truck is per push!!!! SALTING was all that was needed in this area today!! Stop with the A$$ kissing!! Bid jobs correctly!! They got there $ out of us last year!!


WOW same area, HUM


----------



## HGT INC.

*Help*

If anyone needs help in the Troy, Bham, Ect. let me know, Thanks Jerry.


----------



## alpha01

A few days ago somebody posted an issue about their heater acting up. If would only work at certain levels and then just crapped out. Well that just happened to me last night.... Did you find out what the problem was and was it an easy fix?


----------



## Superior L & L

Help ! anyone have the website for where i can get old weather data. Need weather stats for last saturday 28th.


----------



## snowfighter83

RayRay;1434373 said:


> Hey guys..Not hiding under a fake name..Been plowing for 30 years & have nothing to prove.. I follow weather just like Express does, I think it is cool, do it because my job depends on it !!!! Express is very good at what he does.. He knows a lot about the graphs, High & Low pressure stuff & weather patterns which are very hard to understand.. Its funny how defensive you guys get when someone else has a different opinion.. I'm just throwing out my opinion too.. Am I not allowed to do that here???


welcome. im hungin myself on a limb here but i think we would all just rather leave it to express.


----------



## Greenstar lawn

Lightningllc;1434492 said:


> My mom started calling me little [email protected]@hole when I was 13 guess It stuck for me!!!!
> 
> I guess I deserved it when I took my cr 250 though her garden:crying::crying:


Lol brrrrrrrrp


----------



## artans

terrapro;1434285 said:


> It looks like I am at 14 salts this month, how are you guys looking for the eastside and other areas?


It has been a goofy month as it seems like it depended on what side of the street you were standing on. All of my accounts seemed like they were on the wrong side of the street. I only got 7 salts in and 1-2 pushes with one complaint that they felt they didnt need to be salted. Last night only got to push in 1 out of 3 areas. 20-24/Gratiot only had a inch but got two salts in as they are high traffic areas and were ice rinks in the car paths, Oakland Mall area had 2 1/2 - 3 inches so pushed/salted and my Warren accounts only had about 3/4 of a inch with alot of ice. A bit upset as I was looking for a good night as I have low triggers at 1 1/2 inches. Like I said it was a goofy month as it seemed like it depended on what side of the street you were on and on what block.

Artans


----------



## Tscape

RayRay;1434373 said:


> Hey guys..Not hiding under a fake name..Been plowing for 30 years & have nothing to prove.. I follow weather just like Express does, I think it is cool, do it because my job depends on it !!!! Express is very good at what he does.. He knows a lot about the graphs, High & Low pressure stuff & weather patterns which are very hard to understand.. Its funny how defensive you guys get when someone else has a different opinion.. I'm just throwing out my opinion too.. Am I not allowed to do that here???


You are free to post whatever you like. Be prepared to have the peanut gallery cast aspersions upon you, though. No worries, half of them can't spell there way out of a paper bag, and then they'll try to tell you that spelling doesn't matter. So that's the company that you are in.


----------



## caitlyncllc

Anybody else get this letter from the State about your CDL? We have to provide "self-certification" or lose our license. More crap. I put that letter on top of the ever growing crap pile - stuff I don't want to do but have to because of our over regulatingj, going broke govermenet.


----------



## redskinsfan34

caitlyncllc;1434520 said:


> Anybody else get this letter from the State about your CDL? We have to provide "self-certification" or lose our license. More crap. I put that letter on top of the ever growing crap pile - stuff I don't want to do but have to because of our over regulatingj, going broke govermenet.


It's not a big deal. You just check off which title best describes your work related driving. If you stay in the state and are not a farmer you just check the one box on the back and send it back in. You don't even have to send a copy of your medical card if you're not crossing state lines.


----------



## smoore45

RayRay;1434373 said:


> Hey guys..Not hiding under a fake name..Been plowing for 30 years & have nothing to prove.. I follow weather just like Express does, I think it is cool, do it because my job depends on it !!!! Express is very good at what he does.. He knows a lot about the graphs, High & Low pressure stuff & weather patterns which are very hard to understand.. Its funny how defensive you guys get when someone else has a different opinion.. I'm just throwing out my opinion too.. Am I not allowed to do that here???


I think you answered your own question. Hear me out for a second. I don't think "everyone" is getting defensive and don't take my post that way. Just trying to have a discussion on a……..discussion board!

People respect the fact that Express knows "knows a lot about the graphs, High & Low pressure stuff & weather patterns which are very hard to understand" and explains them to us. He backs up his beliefs/opinions/forecast with that data and knowledge

You stated that no one is predicting a storm this weekend: There have been many times in the past where none of the weather agencies were predicting storms 5-7 days out and we would get one. (Happened a few times last year if I don't recall)

You say "the storm will pass south" -- Why will it pass south? If you stated, "the storm will most likely pass south because there will be a high pressure bubble over the upper midwest", well then that might make some sense.

Otherwise you come across as one of those guys that just likes to throw stuff out there contrary to others just for the sake of a reaction from people.

Post whatever you would like about the weather, trucks, plowing, etc. just back it up with some substance.


----------



## redskinsfan34

alpha01;1434470 said:


> A few days ago somebody posted an issue about their heater acting up. If would only work at certain levels and then just crapped out. Well that just happened to me last night.... Did you find out what the problem was and was it an easy fix?


If it's a Ford, it's the blower motor and / or the relay. It's almost never the switch. All Ford trucks / vans do this. Just replace them both and you're good.


----------



## TheXpress2002

...............Paul shoot me a PM with your email


----------



## TheXpress2002

Nevermind got it to work.....

Offical from Flint Bishop....


----------



## TheXpress2002

Out of curiosity......in what post did I say the world is ending this weekend. I said it has to be watched closely. The last time through the models a similar system that was forecasted to stay to the south jogged 150 miles northwest the day before and we wound up pushing.


----------



## Metro Lawn

snow_man_48045;1434338 said:


> John B&W on North Ave in the Clem was open all day yesterday until 2am then opened back up today at 7:30am if your ever in a bind. His kid is never to easy to deal with, but if your in a pinch..
> If you do buy a load from them ask to be put on his txt list. He will shoot u a text measage when they open/ close during storms and clean up times.
> 
> Scott


We have an acct at B&W as well as Meldrums. I just didn't want to drive up there for one customer that insists on salt.


----------



## MikeLawnSnowLLC

Metro Lawn;1434070 said:


> Anyone on the eastside know why Soulliere's never opened tonight for salt? Went there at 3 and nobody was there. Went again at 5 after the storm and still nobody (except about 8 other guys looking for salt), and went by at about 8 and still nobody there. Kieth never answered his phone either. Good thing I only use salt on one job and liquid on the rest.


John they are screwed up big time over there. The only time you can rely on them for salt is during normal business hours. I've been buying from Dale's alot lately because I know they will be open. Kim called me yesterday bout 4 oclock and said they had a family emergency and would not be open last night. However, they laid Keith off so he doesn't really care much about working there anymore lol, never answers his phone, never there at 2 am. So yea they probably have a lot of pizzed off customers and are going to lose a lot of future business.


----------



## Matson Snow

caitlyncllc;1434520 said:


> Anybody else get this letter from the State about your CDL? We have to provide "self-certification" or lose our license. More crap. I put that letter on top of the ever growing crap pile - stuff I don't want to do but have to because of our over regulatingj, going broke govermenet.


Yup...Got it....Completed it and sent it back.....The letter said if they dont have it by the time you renew they will not move forward on your renewal....More gooberment BS...:salute:


----------



## michigancutter

artans;1434516 said:


> It has been a goofy month as it seems like it depended on what side of the street you were standing on. All of my accounts seemed like they were on the wrong side of the street. I only got 7 salts in and 1-2 pushes with one complaint that they felt they didnt need to be salted. Last night only got to push in 1 out of 3 areas. 20-24/Gratiot only had a inch but got two salts in as they are high traffic areas and were ice rinks in the car paths, Oakland Mall area had 2 1/2 - 3 inches so pushed/salted and my Warren accounts only had about 3/4 of a inch with alot of ice. A bit upset as I was looking for a good night as I have low triggers at 1 1/2 inches. Like I said it was a goofy month as it seemed like it depended on what side of the street you were on and on what block.
> 
> Artans


Paul, thanks a lot for the help on that condo in Memphis today. That was a class act on your part. They called me later in the day and said u did a great job.
Just got my truck back, and a 400.00 bill too. If u ever get in a bind give me a jingle and I'm there. Thanks again


----------



## Leisure Time LC

caitlyncllc;1434520 said:


> Anybody else get this letter from the State about your CDL? We have to provide "self-certification" or lose our license. More crap. I put that letter on top of the ever growing crap pile - stuff I don't want to do but have to because of our over regulatingj, going broke govermenet.


Yep, just sent mine back


----------



## bigjeeping

Thanks Ryan for all the updates. Really hoping for a wild February!!!!!!!


----------



## PowersTree

cuttingedge13;1434381 said:


> Anyone ever try the deflector kit for the lesco push spreader?


I used rubber tiles from Harbor Freight. They are kind of like peel and stick tiles, but rubber. I stuck them to the hopper, them drilled holes and bolted them.

Another option would be a rubber door mat. You could wrap three sides, with no seams.

I did this, after seeing the price of a deflector for the Earthways I run.


----------



## Greenstar lawn

PowersTree;1434871 said:


> I used rubber tiles from Harbor Freight. They are kind of like peel and stick tiles, but rubber. I stuck them to the hopper, them drilled holes and bolted them.
> 
> Another option would be a rubber door mat. You could wrap three sides, with no seams.
> 
> I did this, after seeing the price of a deflector for the Earthways I run.


My lesco push spreader came with the deflector kit when I bought it at john deer. I believe mine is a piece of pvc tubing


----------



## PowersTree

redskinsfan34;1434528 said:


> If it's a Ford, it's the blower motor and / or the relay. It's almost never the switch. All Ford trucks / vans do this. Just replace them both and you're good.


Its a plow truck problem, cause we use the heat so much.

Working only on certain speeds is the resistor. High is full power, almost never goes out. 1,2,3 are all stepped down power (through the resistor) The resistor heats up, and fails at certain speeds, but others work.

As the resistor fails, it wears on the motor. But if your motor suddenly stops, try tapping it, while on high, and it will probably start working again. (My truck only works on high, and my passenger has to kick the motor about three times a night.


----------



## Lightningllc

You guys got a lot of snow out here at 23 mile and 94. Out seeing family.


----------



## PowersTree

Greenstar lawn;1434880 said:


> My lesco push spreader came with the deflector kit when I bought it at john deer. I believe mine is a piece of pvc tubing


That's true, I forgot the Lesco spreaders use a piece of PVC. May be a better option then my method, I just wasn't spending <$100 for a plastic flap. If I need to broadcast, I just lift the rubber flap, and hold it back with a bungee.


----------



## Greenstar lawn

Lightningllc;1434888 said:


> You guys got a lot of snow out here at 23 mile and 94. Out seeing family.


That's right by me and Watsons. Enjoy the area!


----------



## Tango

cuttingedge13;1434381 said:


> Anyone ever try the deflector kit for the lesco push spreader?


It works well. I found I dont use it as much as I thought I would.


----------



## bigjeeping

My contribution to weather chat: 90 degree weather last week in the Caribbean!!


----------



## 2FAST4U

Lightningllc;1434888 said:


> You guys got a lot of snow out here at 23 mile and 94. Out seeing family.


Yea your right by us!! See me waving!!


----------



## alpha01

redskinsfan34;1434528 said:


> If it's a Ford, it's the blower motor and / or the relay. It's almost never the switch. All Ford trucks / vans do this. Just replace them both and you're good.


Thanks *******. It's a gmc but I'm sure the symptoms are the same as fords


----------



## alpha01

PowersTree;1434886 said:


> Its a plow truck problem, cause we use the heat so much.
> 
> Working only on certain speeds is the resistor. High is full power, almost never goes out. 1,2,3 are all stepped down power (through the resistor) The resistor heats up, and fails at certain speeds, but others work.
> 
> As the resistor fails, it wears on the motor. But if your motor suddenly stops, try tapping it, while on high, and it will probably start working again. (My truck only works on high, and my passenger has to kick the motor about three times a night.


Just went and gave the blower a swift kick in the ass and it fired up!!!! Thanks for the wise words


----------



## artans

michigancutter;1434742 said:


> Paul, thanks a lot for the help on that condo in Memphis today. That was a class act on your part. They called me later in the day and said u did a great job.
> Just got my truck back, and a 400.00 bill too. If u ever get in a bind give me a jingle and I'm there. Thanks again


No problem at all. Glad I could help. Just wish I had more salt with me for the elders.


----------



## PowersTree

alpha01;1434941 said:


> Just went and gave the blower a swift kick in the ass and it fired up!!!! Thanks for the wise words


No problem. You'll be able to "tap" it for a while till it STOPS working. Same goes for wiper motors. If your wipers quit working, open the hood and smack the plastic cover with the palm of your hand, and they will start working again. I don't suggest pushing the issues with wipers as long as I will a blower motor, cause I've learned, the tricks quit working at the most inconvenient time.

I have a blower motor on the shelf for my truck, but hey this one still works 

Edit: Im no mechanic, but if your truck is a 88-98 Chevy, I know them like the back of my hand. Pretty decent with the Vortec injection systems too.


----------



## Boomer123

PowersTree;1435021 said:


> Edit: Im no mechanic, but if your truck is a 88-98 Chevy, I know them like the back of my hand. Pretty decent with the Vortec injection systems too.


I have a 99 chevy silverado where might i find this resistor. My heat works on 3-5 but 1 and 2 do not.


----------



## PowersTree

Not sure on those trucks where its located, but probably on the heater box somewhere. Go buy the resistor, look at it, and I'm almost sure it will be on the heater box near where the blower motor is mounted.

Yours is definitely a resistor issue. Is your truck a 99 classic 2500/3500 or a half ton???


----------



## terrapro

PowersTree;1435047 said:


> Not sure on those trucks where its located, but probably on the heater box somewhere. Go buy the resistor, look at it, and I'm almost sure it will be on the heater box near where the blower motor is mounted.
> 
> Yours is definitely a resistor issue. Is your truck a 99 classic 2500/3500 or a half ton???


I am having problems with my 95 1ton, once activated my wipers basically have a mind of thier own and do what they want is this what you are refering to?


----------



## Boomer123

PowersTree;1435047 said:


> Not sure on those trucks where its located, but probably on the heater box somewhere. Go buy the resistor, look at it, and I'm almost sure it will be on the heater box near where the blower motor is mounted.
> 
> Yours is definitely a resistor issue. Is your truck a 99 classic 2500/3500 or a half ton???


99 classic Z71


----------



## Metro Lawn

MikeLawnSnowLLC;1434680 said:


> John they are screwed up big time over there. The only time you can rely on them for salt is during normal business hours. I've been buying from Dale's alot lately because I know they will be open. Kim called me yesterday bout 4 oclock and said they had a family emergency and would not be open last night. However, they laid Keith off so he doesn't really care much about working there anymore lol, never answers his phone, never there at 2 am. So yea they probably have a lot of pizzed off customers and are going to lose a lot of future business.


Yeah Keith told me that last month, but he had been coming in. I refuse to buy from Dale's/ The last time I did, the salt was so wet it would not come out of the spreader. Had to shovel out 2.5 yards by hand. Screw that. Problem is I prepaid for salt and it sucks when I can't get it.


----------



## PowersTree

terrapro;1435059 said:


> I am having problems with my 95 1ton, once activated my wipers basically have a mind of thier own and do what they want is this what you are refering to?


I'm refering to wipers that quit working, but you can hear the motor humming. What happens is the motor gets a flat spot, in the position the motor "parks" during delay or when you turn them off. Tapping it frees the motor and lets it cycle. The problem is the wipers park every time they delay, so the motor may keep going, it may quit again in the park position.

Erratic wiper function is probably the switch.


----------



## procut

terrapro;1435059 said:


> I am having problems with my 95 1ton, once activated my wipers basically have a mind of thier own and do what they want is this what you are refering to?


I had erratic wipers on my 95 Chevy a few years ago. Repair shop told me it was a circut board of some sort that had gone bad.


----------



## PowersTree

Boomer123;1435091 said:


> 99 classic Z71


I learned something new today. I didn't realise they did a classic half ton that year too.

I will post a pic of the location of the resistor. If I recall, its like a $20 part. I rarely change them, seeing my heat always blasts high with the window down.


----------



## PowersTree

procut;1435154 said:


> I had erratic wipers on my 95 Chevy a few years ago. Repair shop told me it was a circut board of some sort that had gone bad.


There is a circut in the wiper motor, to decipher all the different wiper function. Either that is shorting, or the switch is bad. Wiper motors for these trucks are around $80 lifetime warranty. If your gonna change it, make sure to start spraying the tiny nuts holding the wiper transmission arms to the stud on the motor. They break easily, and wiper transmissions are special order almost everywhere. How do I know???????? I needed a driver side one the day before Snowmagedon '10.


----------



## monsterfords79

procut;1435154 said:


> I had erratic wipers on my 95 Chevy a few years ago. Repair shop told me it was a circut board of some sort that had gone bad.


I have a 2002 chevy 2500 and my wipers do the same thing and they shut the headlights off. It was the wiring harness under the below the fuse block it get greened up real bad I'd check that to cause it will cause your wipers to work on and off.


----------



## rjstone4

Boomer123;1435034 said:


> I have a 99 chevy silverado where might i find this resistor. My heat works on 3-5 but 1 and 2 do not.


justed change my resistor and and blower easy fix take door off glove box 
resistor is too the left


----------



## redskinsfan34

Pretty refreshing how the last couple pages have actually been about guys helping each other out and offering tips and advise rather than insulting each other.


----------



## Tscape

bigjeeping;1434898 said:


> My contribution to weather chat: 90 degree weather last week in the Caribbean!!


Hell Yeah! Where did you go, Zach?


----------



## Leisure Time LC

Boomer123;1435034 said:


> I have a 99 chevy silverado where might i find this resistor. My heat works on 3-5 but 1 and 2 do not.


my 2001 gmc 2500 does the same thing


----------



## Greenstar lawn

Nice and balmy out


----------



## terrapro

I can't believe this weather, did it not get the memo it's winter time
...55 and sunny wth is wrong with this world.


----------



## dfd9

caitlyncllc;1434520 said:


> Anybody else get this letter from the State about your CDL? We have to provide "self-certification" or lose our license. More crap. I put that letter on top of the ever growing crap pile - stuff I don't want to do but have to because of our over regulatingj, going broke govermenet.





Matson Snow;1434690 said:


> Yup...Got it....Completed it and sent it back.....The letter said if they dont have it by the time you renew they will not move forward on your renewal....More gooberment BS...:salute:


I liked that. What a crock, not a word about it, nothing in the way of explanation, just send it back with the box marked, and if it's wrong it's a felony.

I was going to include a nice note about how some notification other than this letter with no explanation of why, how, or anything other than mark it sign it and send it back under penalty of a felony if you screw it up is lovely customer service\serving the folks who PAY THEIR salaries.

Jackwagons


----------



## 2FAST4U

I only have a Chauffeur License, and didn't get a letter so I'm hoping I'm all good.


----------



## Allor Outdoor

I have a CDL, but I haven't received anything (yet). 

Hmmmmmm...


----------



## P&M Landscaping

2FAST4U;1435367 said:


> I only have a Chauffeur License, and didn't get a letter so I'm hoping I'm all good.


Same with me, also nice to finally meet ya yesterday Brian, enjoy that cart. Next time I'll have to make sure to hide my purse a little better! LOL


----------



## RMGLawn

Nice day to be working outside! Getting everything ready for spring...maybe that will make it snow.


----------



## MikeLawnSnowLLC

Metro Lawn;1435142 said:


> Yeah Keith told me that last month, but he had been coming in. I refuse to buy from Dale's/ The last time I did, the salt was so wet it would not come out of the spreader. Had to shovel out 2.5 yards by hand. Screw that. Problem is I prepaid for salt and it sucks when I can't get it.


Yea I agree, Dale's salt sucks compares to Souillere's I believe theres is Morton which may be why it is better quality. However, he's the closest supplier next to Souillere so doesnt really leave me with an option.


----------



## PowersTree

RMGLawn;1435422 said:


> Nice day to be working outside! Getting everything ready for spring...maybe that will make it snow.


I think I will pull the mowers out myself.


----------



## HGT INC.

cuttingedge13;1434381 said:


> Anyone ever try the deflector kit for the lesco push spreader?


I use it when I fertilize, works good, not sure how it will work with salt.


----------



## Lightningllc

I have a dozen lescos and the only thing is they eat shear pins. Carry a lot of kotter keys.


----------



## HGT INC.

*Help*

I had the low beam go out on my Boss plow the other night, I'm not sure how to replace it. I pulled the torque screws, but the lens seems to be pressed in and I don't want to force it out, any suggestions,

On another subject, while I was searching the threads for repairing the light i came across a guy who said that you can splice a relay into your light harness and a s a result when you kick in your high beams both lights will come on ( high and low beams at the same time), instead of just one light for low and one light for high beams, Any suggestions, Thanks Jerry.


----------



## Greenstar lawn

HGT INC.;1435538 said:


> I had the low beam go out on my Boss plow the other night, I'm not sure how to replace it. I pulled the torque screws, but the lens seems to be pressed in and I don't want to force it out, any suggestions,
> 
> On another subject, while I was searching the threads for repairing the light i came across a guy who said that you can splice a relay into your light harness and a s a result when you kick in your high beams both lights will come on ( high and low beams at the same time), instead of just one light for low and one light for high beams, Any suggestions, Thanks Jerry.


My low beams went on my western plow. It was my 10 pin plow side harness. Spliced in the new plug and was good to go


----------



## HGT INC.

Greenstar lawn;1435558 said:


> My low beams went on my western plow. It was my 10 pin plow side harness. Spliced in the new plug and was good to go


It was only the passenger side low beam, not both of them.


----------



## Greenstar lawn

HGT INC.;1435561 said:


> It was only the passenger side low beam, not both of them.


Ok..when I unscrewed my lens cover it also had a clip on each side, not sure how the boss's are though.


----------



## Icemelter

Hey Express , Superior or others that service Flint/Grand Blanc

Can you give a timeline on the start and stop of the snowfall in Flint area on 29th?

If possible an expected time when depth reached 2"

Need to write a report for a prop. mgr that thought we got 5"

Thanks


----------



## TheXpress2002

Icemelter;1435587 said:


> Hey Express , Superior or others that service Flint/Grand Blanc
> 
> Can you give a timeline on the start and stop of the snowfall in Flint area on 29th?
> 
> If possible an expected time when depth reached 2"
> 
> Need to write a report for a prop. mgr that thought we got 5"
> 
> Thanks


I do not have hour by hour. Just totals.


----------



## madskier1986

I am so lucky this weather is being so mild. My plow truck is in the shop because the 4 WD decided not to work Sunday night. Still waiting to see what part of the system crapped out.


----------



## Superior L & L

Icemelter;1435587 said:


> Hey Express , Superior or others that service Flint/Grand Blanc
> 
> Can you give a timeline on the start and stop of the snowfall in Flint area on 29th?
> 
> If possible an expected time when depth reached 2"
> 
> Need to write a report for a prop. mgr that thought we got 5"
> 
> Thanks


PM sent



TheXpress2002;1435650 said:


> I do not have hour by hour. Just totals.


Thanks so much for the link :salute:


----------



## Icemelter

Thanks for the info. I appreciate it!


----------



## bdryer

Whew!!!! Have to sit down and cool off! I think I actually broke a sweat today working outside. Sure feels good though. Hmmm, do I get the lawn equipment out tomorrow, or should I still think positive that there will still be a couple of pushes yet this season? Enjoy guys!


----------



## 2FAST4U

HGT INC.;1435538 said:


> I had the low beam go out on my Boss plow the other night, I'm not sure how to replace it. I pulled the torque screws, but the lens seems to be pressed in and I don't want to force it out, any suggestions,
> 
> On another subject, while I was searching the threads for repairing the light i came across a guy who said that you can splice a relay into your light harness and a s a result when you kick in your high beams both lights will come on ( high and low beams at the same time), instead of just one light for low and one light for high beams, Any suggestions, Thanks Jerry.


Your on the right track, the screw need to come out but then the whole light "pod" comes out of the housing and the bulbs are twist locked into the inner housing. Its a little time comsuming but it'll come out just take your time.

As far as the low and high beams mine did that from the start when I had the plow put on.


----------



## 2FAST4U

Dont know if this will work but check this plow out!!!!


----------



## rjstone4

Has any boby work with michigan professional maintness cutting forcloser homes?


----------



## HGT INC.

*Boss Light*

Got it a part. Went to the local auto part stores, (Napa) ect, no one has the bulb, I will try Weingartz or Billings tomorrow. Has anyone replaced these bulbs with anything that is brighter, but not too hot where you melt then lens.


----------



## Metro Lawn

rjstone4;1435846 said:


> Has any boby work with michigan professional maintness cutting forcloser homes?


Are you talking about the one in Rochester Hills?


----------



## rjstone4

Yes merto I talk to jack gonna have a meeting tmwr I heard u got to take tons pics before and after! Working for a company now just want start on my own this year


----------



## 2FAST4U

HGT INC.;1435917 said:


> Got it a part. Went to the local auto part stores, (Napa) ect, no one has the bulb, I will try Weingartz or Billings tomorrow. Has anyone replaced these bulbs with anything that is brighter, but not too hot where you melt then lens.


Sylvina (sp) makes a bulb that will fit (kind of) had to put a shim in behind the lock twist to keep it tight. It might have been a little brighter. Weingartz should have them.


----------



## Greenstar lawn

2FAST4U;1435956 said:


> Sylvina (sp) makes a bulb that will fit (kind of) had to put a shim in behind the lock twist to keep it tight. It might have been a little brighter. Weingartz should have them.


Yeah I bought those sylvanias too for mine. Found them online for cheaper and free shipping. Mine are def brighter then the old ones in there.


----------



## 2FAST4U

Greenstar lawn;1435982 said:


> Yeah I bought those sylvanias too for mine. Found them online for cheaper and free shipping. Mine are def brighter then the old ones in there.


Hey found a dump trailer on ebay, it'll one up yours :laughing: if I end up buying it. I've been looking for a while since I keep using yours. This one has fold down sides and equipment ramps in the back to load a skid steer in if needed. Thing looks bad a$$ 
A few of us are head over to doolyes on hall for the wings game if you feel like drinking some beers


----------



## Lightningllc

My cousin was snake hunting, Look at what he got HOLY SHOT


----------



## Matson Snow

Isn't That Amazing.....Looks like it had a Good dinner before its Demise....


----------



## 24v6spd

Lightningllc;1436028 said:


> My cousin was snake hunting, Look at what he got HOLY SHOT


What the hell did that snake eat?


----------



## 24v6spd

bdryer;1435766 said:


> Whew!!!! Have to sit down and cool off! I think I actually broke a sweat today working outside. Sure feels good though. Hmmm, do I get the lawn equipment out tomorrow, or should I still think positive that there will still be a couple of pushes yet this season? Enjoy guys!


 We have a lot of winter left yet.


----------



## Lightningllc

24v6spd;1436070 said:


> What the hell did that snake eat?


A DEER


----------



## 24v6spd

Lightningllc;1436093 said:


> A DEER


Unbelieveable. I thought it might have been a deer but I couldn't imagine a snake eating one.


----------



## 2FAST4U

Ryan, any last minute tips on dropping my fuel tank? Dan feel free to help here.


----------



## Milwaukee

2FAST4U;1436519 said:


> Ryan, any last minute tips on dropping my fuel tank? Dan feel free to help here.


I hope you run that tank to close empty or it will not fun manage tank with gas in there.

If I were you Do this morning instead this night lol. I FB you for #.


----------



## PowersTree

rjstone4;1435954 said:


> Yes merto I talk to jack gonna have a meeting tmwr I heard u got to take tons pics before and after! Working for a company now just want start on my own this year


I'm a newer company myself (3 years now)

My advice to you, run from any property mgmt company. Yeah, they will give you a million jobs, but your doing them for dirt NOTHING. If you need the pennies you'll make to pay for your equipment, go for it. I don't sugest quiting your job to start working for a mgmt company though.

I have been full time since I started my company. Looking back, the growing pains would be easier with a supplemental income. I'm even at the point of thinking dropping all non wanted clients in the spring, so I can put a few hours in at a part time job. Something I know will pay every week. The clients I'm dropping are people who regularly are 90 days out with payments, or jobs I can't raise the price enough to hit the marks I now know I want to obtain.

Take it with a grain of salt, as I'm no business pro, but I wouldn't be quitting a job, especially if it pays on time, to pursue property mgmt work.

Also, if you want much respect around here, do a ton of reading..............and learn how to use your spell check.


----------



## alpha01

It's a kinda funny how people react to grammar issues on this site. I feel the same as I struggle to make out a sentence at times...No harm no foul 

Looking back at last season, Feb. 4 was when the 6-8 inches fell and a few days later was the 10 incher. The was a great invoicing month. Those were the good old days!! Hopefully this Feb will be near those totals 

Anyone have the number of plows last Feb handy...Just curious


----------



## PowersTree

Milwaukee;1436545 said:


> I hope you run that tank to close empty or it will not fun manage tank with gas in there.
> 
> If I were you Do this morning instead this night lol. I FB you for #.


If its full, like they always seem to be for me, pull the bed.


----------



## PowersTree

alpha01;1436554 said:


> It's a kinda funny how people react to grammar issues on this site. I feel the same as I struggle to make out a sentence at times...No harm no foul
> 
> Looking back at last season, Feb. 4 was when the 6-8 inches fell and a few days later was the 10 incher. The was a great invoicing month. Those were the good old days!! Hopefully this Feb will be near those totals
> 
> Anyone have the number of plows last Feb handy...Just curious


Luckily, I can spell. Auticorrect messes me up more than anything. Grammar and punctuation on the other hand, I slept through that class.

Also I think I offered solid advice, before I mentioned grammar. And sadly, grammar will loose you so much respect around here, only followed by repeated stupid questions. I'm sure I've asked some stupid questions here, but I try to keep them to questions I actually need advice on.


----------



## RayRay

rjstone4;1435954 said:


> Yes merto I talk to jack gonna have a meeting tmwr I heard u got to take tons pics before and after! Working for a company now just want start on my own this year


With english & spelling like that, why not?


----------



## alpha01

PowersTree;1436558 said:


> Luckily, I can spell. Auticorrect messes me up more than anything. Grammar and punctuation on the other hand, I slept through that class.
> 
> Also I think I offered solid advice, before I mentioned grammar. And sadly, grammar will loose you so much respect around here, only followed by repeated stupid questions. I'm sure I've asked some stupid questions here, but I try to keep them to questions I actually need advice on.


I agree with you 100%. Grammar and word selection go a long way, not only on this site, but everywhere, and people should not take it as an insult but as constructive criticism.

I'm so glad I asked about my blower motor issue because your advise saved my ass.

I ask stupid questions as well but that's just out of boredom.


----------



## PowersTree

alpha01;1436573 said:


> I agree with you 100%. Grammar and word selection go a long way, not only on this site, but everywhere, and people should not take it as an insult but as constructive criticism.
> 
> I'm so glad I asked about my blower motor issue because your advise saved my ass.
> 
> I ask stupid questions as well but that's just out of boredom.


Boredom........plenty of that this year.


----------



## Milwaukee

PowersTree;1436555 said:


> If its full, like they always seem to be for me, pull the bed.


It no brain to pull bed that had 8 torx bolts that are extremely RUSTED they will not loosen. You be break many T-50 torx sockets.
VS 2 bolts that hold gas tank.

I had drop about 4 times on superduty 5.4L and 6.8L. It not that hard. It will be easier if you had helper and 2 jacks to level tank.


----------



## PowersTree

Milwaukee;1436603 said:


> It no brain to pull bed that had 8 torx bolts that are extremely RUSTED they will not loosen. You be break many T-50 torx sockets.
> VS 2 bolts that hold gas tank.
> 
> I had drop about 4 times on superduty 5.4L and 6.8L. It not that hard. It will be easier if you had helper and 2 jacks to level tank.


Two jacks and a helper, your golden.

I forgot the Ford's use a torx bit. That would make it a nightmare.


----------



## Matson Snow

PowersTree;1436558 said:


> Luckily, I can spell. Auticorrect messes me up more than anything. Grammar and punctuation on the other hand, I slept through that class.
> 
> Also I think I offered solid advice, before I mentioned grammar. And sadly, grammar will loose you so much respect around here, only followed by repeated stupid questions. I'm sure I've asked some stupid questions here, but I try to keep them to questions I actually need advice on.





RayRay;1436559 said:


> With english & spelling like that, why not?





alpha01;1436573 said:


> I agree with you 100%. Grammar and word selection go a long way, not only on this site, but everywhere, and people should not take it as an insult but as constructive criticism.
> 
> I'm so glad I asked about my blower motor issue because your advise saved my ass.
> 
> I ask stupid questions as well but that's just out of boredom.


Spelling and Grammar tips from Ratray,alpha01 and Powertrees.....This site is Awesome!!!!.......:laughing:......


----------



## Metro Lawn

rjstone4;1435954 said:


> Yes merto I talk to jack gonna have a meeting tmwr I heard u got to take tons pics before and after! Working for a company now just want start on my own this year


I helped Jack with a few of those and it took me 2 years to get my money. Be warned. I had to take him to court and he waited until the day before the court officer was coming to take his stuff to pay me.


----------



## alpha01

Matson Snow;1436674 said:


> Spelling and Grammar tips from Ratray,alpha01 and Powertrees.....This site is Awesome!!!!.......:laughing:......


You should check out my math skills!!!!


----------



## bdryer

Grammar and spelling goes a long way in many applications.... mainly when you are in communication with your customers! But on this site, I think the advice that we all share far outweighs any spelling/grammar errors. Enjoy the day, guys (and gals if there are any on here).


----------



## rjstone4

Thanks guys I think I'll skip that meeting today lol


----------



## PowersTree

rjstone4;1436736 said:


> Thanks guys I think I'll skip that meeting today lol


Good call. I don't know who you are, or who depends on your support, but quiting a paying job to chase mgmt work sounds risky. I wish you the best of luck. Feel free to PM me if you have any questions.


----------



## TheXpress2002

With Sunday and all the festivities that take place, just a heads up that it is a close call Sunday and Sunday night. Models are really struggling and I mean really struggling with the system as is moves across the plains, but it may be on top of us before it is forecasted. Once the system is east of the rockies better sampling will take place.


----------



## Greenstar lawn

TheXpress2002;1436744 said:


> With Sunday and all the festivities that take place, just a heads up that it is a close call Sunday and Sunday night. Models are really struggling and I mean really struggling with the system as is moves across the plains, but it may be on top of us before it is forecasted. Once the system is east of the rockies better sampling will take place.


damn that's right its Super Bowl weekend I keep forgetting it's already here. I would like to enjoy the game so I wouldn't be to upset if this storm misses us. Plus I just bought me a new 60" TV and would love to watch the game and enjoy my night


----------



## Lightningllc

I don't know about you guys but this weather is insane. Not gonna lie kinda like it other than living on a dirt road


----------



## firelwn82

redskinsfan34;1434528 said:


> If it's a Ford, it's the blower motor and / or the relay. It's almost never the switch. All Ford trucks / vans do this. Just replace them both and you're good.


It was me who posted the question. It was not the blower motor nor the relay. I have no clue what it was. The next morning I pushed snow and everything worked fine. It's still working fine to this day. I was told that most likely it is the plug on the firewall area that plugs into the resister.


----------



## Outdoor Pros

TheXpress2002;1436744 said:


> With Sunday and all the festivities that take place, just a heads up that it is a close call Sunday and Sunday night. Models are really struggling and I mean really struggling with the system as is moves across the plains, but it may be on top of us before it is forecasted. Once the system is east of the rockies better sampling will take place.


Thanks for the update express! Please keep us posted as the storm moves east.:salute:


----------



## HGT INC.

*Thanks*

As always, thanks Express, your advice is priceless.


----------



## PowersTree

firelwn82;1436828 said:


> It was me who posted the question. It was not the blower motor nor the relay. I have no clue what it was. The next morning I pushed snow and everything worked fine. It's still working fine to this day. I was told that most likely it is the plug on the firewall area that plugs into the resister.


That would be another good place to look for issues. My girls truck was just going us issues, it was a corroded plug at the motor connection.


----------



## magnatrac

Lightningllc;1436825 said:


> I don't know about you guys but this weather is insane. Not gonna lie kinda like it other than living on a dirt road


 I hear you on the dirt road thing. This winter has been a mess with all the temp changes. They are ususally geat all winter just a few weeks in the spring that make a big mess. There was a soft deep muddy spot in the sun yesterday ,It made me wonder how long until they flip the load limit signs.


----------



## michigancutter

magnatrac;1436934 said:


> I hear you on the dirt road thing. This winter has been a mess with all the temp changes. They are ususally geat all winter just a few weeks in the spring that make a big mess. There was a soft deep muddy spot in the sun yesterday ,It made me wonder how long until they flip the load limit signs.


Tell me about it. I have 1.3 miles of dirt road to drive on till pavment. Nothing but a washboard. Broken mufflers and frontend work every spring. Can't even hit the gas peddle unless u want to bounce sideways. Lol 20min. To get down my street everyday.


----------



## soccerlawn

Does anyone know a supply company on the westside that carries liquid deicer? Thanks


----------



## 2FAST4U

*Thanks*

Ryan as always thanks for the heads up

And Dan you don't even know how helpful those tips were today.  Start to finish the whole project took 5 hours. Take out all the text to you for help, talking to the other guys in the shop, and just my time looking at the tank hoping it would fix it self I might have 4 working hours on it. Hope to see you at MGIA again this year and lunch is on me, that saved me big money by not having to go to the dealer!!!


----------



## firelwn82

Changed my avatar to show how I feel...


----------



## PowersTree

When is the MGIA show??


----------



## Lightningllc

Mgia show march 6-7, B-dubs sounds like the official meeting place. 

Has anyone ever had problems with their v-blades hanging low on one side??


----------



## newhere

you probably bent the frame.


----------



## Matson Snow

Lightningllc;1437319 said:


> Mgia show march 6-7, B-dubs sounds like the official meeting place.
> 
> Has anyone ever had problems with their v-blades hanging low on one side??


No......But, i have had issues with other Things hanging low on one Side.......:salute:


----------



## Lightningllc

Matson Snow;1437328 said:


> No......But, i have had issues with other Things hanging low on one Side.......:salute:


I BET AT YOUR AGE!!:laughing::laughing:xysport


----------



## Matson Snow

firelwn82;1437291 said:


> Changed my avatar to show how I feel...


So....Mit Romney or Newt Gingrech is a Better Option.....

*Ron Paul for President................*


----------



## Matson Snow

Lightningllc;1437329 said:


> I BET AT YOUR AGE!!:laughing::laughing:xysport


It Sucks getting Old........:laughing:


----------



## Lightningllc

Ron Paul all the way


----------



## Greenstar lawn

Matson Snow;1437328 said:


> No......But, i have had issues with other Things hanging low on one Side.......:salute:


Lol that was pretty fricken funny man


----------



## firelwn82

Matson Snow;1437332 said:


> So....Mit Romney or Newt Gingrech is a Better Option.....
> 
> HELL TO THE NO!!!!! I say we need to have someone of middle class as president. All of these rich A-bags are just ligning there pocket books. I also believe when your the president you shouldn't be able to campaign PERIOD!!!! We as Americans don't have blinders on, we have already saw what you have done good or bad.
> 
> I'm thinking my vote is going for Santorum. He his on the low end of rich but came from hell to get there. Yeah he is a church preaching type but hey. This country was built on the thoughts of god and it worked for hundreds of years. We need this country to get back on track. PRONTO....
> QUOTE]


----------



## RepoMan1968

Lightningllc;1437338 said:


> Ron Paul all the way


*a vote for paul is like a vote for obama . wont happen this century .*


----------



## caitlyncllc

This country was founded, and ran by those God-types when things were good because God is good. It's when we try to run things ourselves that we get into trouble. 
I will guarantee that there is nothing in the koran that obama preaches about that will help him, or you, with anything but a nice suntan when we are done here. 

Justin - my 9' Boss V sits low on the left side. I replaced the horizontal hinge pin and that helped, but did not fix the problem. That pin was bent and cause the wings to not sit flat on the ground when plowing. After replacement the plow sits on the ground properly, but the left side is still a bit low. I also think that it is a frame issue.


----------



## Matson Snow

RepoMan1968;1437361 said:


> *a vote for paul is like a vote for obama . wont happen this century .*


*Please go Back to PA.................:*laughing:


----------



## firelwn82

Matson Snow;1437385 said:


> *Please go Back to PA.................:*laughing:


Is this the REPOMAN who scammed a TON of plowsite members a few years back with his BS cancer story? If so I'm still looking for you ya dirt ball :realmad:...


----------



## Lightningllc

I have a question. How can a guy with 5 trucks do 620 residential driveways, what happens if you get a 10" snowfall???

I am curious how it's done. 2 shifts. What's the average driveways per hour?? Working in 4 - 5 towns. 2-3 guys in a truck. 

And how do you charge $195 for the season. 

Not trying to start a huge topic but I'm just curious???


----------



## Matson Snow

Lightningllc;1437412 said:


> I have a question. How can a guy with 5 trucks do 620 residential driveways, what happens if you get a 10" snowfall???
> 
> I am curious how it's done. 2 shifts. What's the average driveways per hour?? Working in 4 - 5 towns. 2-3 guys in a truck.
> 
> And how do you charge $195 for the season.
> 
> Not trying to start a huge topic but I'm just curious???


You can do it.....But its gonna take you 12 + Hours per truck......How would you like to be the Last customer.....

Years ago i had a Neighborhood with a 100 drives .......These were small drives....We put 2 trucks with Back Blades in there......Each truck could do about 10 Drives per hour....


----------



## alpha01

Lightningllc;1437412 said:


> I have a question. How can a guy with 5 trucks do 620 residential driveways, what happens if you get a 10" snowfall???
> 
> I am curious how it's done. 2 shifts. What's the average driveways per hour?? Working in 4 - 5 towns. 2-3 guys in a truck.
> 
> And how do you charge $195 for the season.
> 
> Not trying to start a huge topic but I'm just curious???


...Impossible. if a truck does 5 an hour, it would take more than 20 hours. I don't think the customers would go for getting plowed 13-20 hrs after a storm.


----------



## magnatrac

firelwn82;1437353 said:


> Matson Snow;1437332 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So....Mit Romney or Newt Gingrech is a Better Option.....
> 
> HELL TO THE NO!!!!! I say we need to have someone of middle class as president. All of these rich A-bags are just ligning there pocket books. I also believe when your the president you shouldn't be able to campaign PERIOD!!!! We as Americans don't have blinders on, we have already saw what you have done good or bad.
> 
> I'm thinking my vote is going for Santorum. He his on the low end of rich but came from hell to get there. Yeah he is a church preaching type but hey. This country was built on the thoughts of god and it worked for hundreds of years. We need this country to get back on track. PRONTO....
> QUOTE]
> 
> 
> 
> I have to say I like santorum and wouldn't be suprised to to see him gain after newt and romney tear each other apart more. They both have bagage and as much as I like ron paul he's too far out for the republican nomination and an independent is a long shot. The only problem with santorum is he's running out of coin.
Click to expand...


----------



## alpha01

At 10 drives an hour, that would be $250-300 an hour minimum!! I would retire after a few storms if I had 620.


----------



## Lightningllc

Matson I just don't see it. These guys only run 8' straights. They live a hour from their jobs, I just don't see 10 a hour maybe 5-6 unless they are on the same street. I could see 5 trucks at 25 - 30 per hour x 18-20 hrs. 

I just don't see it. 

How could u do it at $195 season.


----------



## Matson Snow

Lightningllc;1437430 said:


> Matson I just don't see it. These guys only run 8' straights. They live a hour from their jobs, I just don't see 10 a hour maybe 5-6 unless they are on the same street. I could see 5 trucks at 25 - 30 per hour x 18-20 hrs.
> 
> I just don't see it.
> 
> How could u do it at $195 season.


I dont see it eather.............It would take forever......Customers would be *****ing like Crazy.....Sounds to me like the Making of a Scam....


----------



## Lightningllc

I still see home slam running around. I remember 3-4 years ago hearing the same kinda thing from him but I think he learned the hard way. 

I just don't know how they can do that many drive ways with that many trucks are keep the customer happy.


----------



## firelwn82

magnatrac;1437423 said:


> firelwn82;1437353 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The only problem with santorum is he's running out of coin.
> 
> 
> 
> This is exactly what the problem is too. Speaking of have you seen O dumb ass's newest purchase of a campaign bus that we the people are paying for? http://news.yahoo.com/blogs/lookout/obama-bus-catches-buzz-233029764.html 1.1 million dollars and he got 2 of them....... I say we follow Canadas presidential elections. They get 30 days or something like that to make there point and let the people vote. None of this my money buys off people bull crap.... tymusic
Click to expand...


----------



## bigjeeping

Lightningllc;1437412 said:


> How can a guy with 5 trucks do 620 residential driveways,


To finish in 8 hours would require 15.5 drives an hour, and to finish in 10 hours would require 12.5 drives an hour.

So the answer is no, not within a reasonable time frame.


----------



## Milwaukee

Lightningllc;1437319 said:


> Mgia show march 6-7, B-dubs sounds like the official meeting place.
> 
> Has anyone ever had problems with their v-blades hanging low on one side??


Get tape measure and see if mount on truck are same?

Then measure plow A frame on both side to see if they same.


----------



## brookline

Lightningllc;1437430 said:


> Matson I just don't see it. These guys only run 8' straights. They live a hour from their jobs, I just don't see 10 a hour maybe 5-6 unless they are on the same street. I could see 5 trucks at 25 - 30 per hour x 18-20 hrs.
> 
> I just don't see it.
> 
> How could u do it at $195 season.


Sounds like they are making out like bandits this season. They maybe plowed them a couple of times. I'm sure they are doing the no-snow dance. I'm sure it is a scam, or someone who has no idea about customer service. Sad thing is, with what little snow we have had the customers are probably none the wiser to it yet.


----------



## Red Bull Junkie

Lightningllc;1437319 said:


> Mgia show march 6-7, B-dubs sounds like the official meeting place.
> 
> Has anyone ever had problems with their v-blades hanging low on one side??


Can I attend the pre-drinking event with you guys or is it a closed meeting? I would love to share a beer with some of you fellas.


----------



## procut

brookline;1437605 said:


> Sounds like they are making out like bandits this season. They maybe plowed them a couple of times. I'm sure they are doing the no-snow dance. I'm sure it is a scam, or someone who has no idea about customer service. Sad thing is, with what little snow we have had the customers are probably none the wiser to it yet.


No kidding. So far say they have plowed them 4 times, if they plow twice more in February, for a total of six, that works out to $32.50 a push. Which isn't bad money when a lot of guys are plowing drives for $15-$20 per push.


----------



## GimmeSnow!!

$195? I had a guy tell me he does something like 400-500 in west bloomfield. When I found one of his fliers it said $125/season no maximum amount of pushes. Plowman foster used to complain about this same guy. He took a few of my driveways from me that are all on hills, one circle drive we did where the concrete is uneven and is a pita we were getting 350 and she said that we were over-charging and she was going with him for 125. WTH? Really? Some people just don't want to make money. That's what bugs me so much about this business too, no freakin loyalty with a lot of people.


----------



## redskinsfan34

I don't really care for Romney. If Gingritch gets the nomination, he's unelectable. I'm really not happy with any of the candidates. I believe alot of people feel the same way which just means 4 more years of crap. Off topic. If it were to snow on Sunday how hard would it have to fall to stick after all this warm weather we've had? Everything unpaved is really soft. Just bored and thinking out loud.


----------



## 2FAST4U

Lightningllc;1437319 said:


> Mgia show march 6-7, B-dubs sounds like the official meeting place.
> 
> Has anyone ever had problems with their v-blades hanging low on one side??


Are we all meeting on the 6th or the 7th?


----------



## 24v6spd

Matson Snow;1437332 said:


> So....Mit Romney or Newt Gingrech is a Better Option.....
> 
> *Ron Paul for President................*


Anyone is better than Obama, Personally I don't like Newt's views on illegal immigration and Obama would like nothing better than to run against him. It is imperative that Obama loses in 2012 and Romney has the best chance of winning.


----------



## 24v6spd

firelwn82;1437353 said:


> Matson Snow;1437332 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So....Mit Romney or Newt Gingrech is a Better Option.....
> 
> HELL TO THE NO!!!!! I say we need to have someone of middle class as president. All of these rich A-bags are just ligning there pocket books. I also believe when your the president you shouldn't be able to campaign PERIOD!!!! We as Americans don't have blinders on, we have already saw what you have done good or bad.
> 
> I'm thinking my vote is going for Santorum. He his on the low end of rich but came from hell to get there. Yeah he is a church preaching type but hey. This country was built on the thoughts of god and it worked for hundreds of years. We need this country to get back on track. PRONTO....
> QUOTE]
> 
> 
> 
> Santorum has already thrown in the towel.
Click to expand...


----------



## Matson Snow

The President in this day and age is more or Less a Figure Head.......

Most of the Issues in Gooberment lay at the Feet of Congress...I have Never seen a Bigger Collection of Clowns in My Life......


They do Not have the best interest of you and me in their agenda.....They Have the best interest of themselfs........But. we keep electing the Bozo's


----------



## dfd9

Matson Snow;1437745 said:


> The President in this day and age is more or Less a Figure Head.......
> 
> Most of the Issues in Gooberment lay at the Feet of Congress...I have Never seen a Bigger Collection of Clowns in My Life......
> 
> They do Not have the best interest of you and me in their agenda.....They Have the best interest of themselfs........But. we keep electing the Bozo's


You're smarter than I thought.

Let's see now, a vote for Romney would give us Bush 3 or 4, depending on how you want to look at it. A vote for Newt would give us Bush 3 or 4. A vote for Obama is a vote for Bush 3.

Mr Matson is correct, there is only one choice for a true difference this year.


----------



## Matson Snow

dfd9;1437752 said:


> You're smarter than I thought.
> 
> Let's see now, a vote for Romney would give us Bush 3 or 4, depending on how you want to look at it. A vote for Newt would give us Bush 3 or 4. A vote for Obama is a vote for Bush 3.
> 
> Mr Matson is correct, there is only one choice for a true difference this year.


Thanks for the Vote of Confidence............:salute:

Do i know You?????.........:laughing:.....:waving:


----------



## 2FAST4U

Ok here's the question of the day. A 1099 was returned to me from a former employee that I had to fire back in September due to a very long list of reasons. The address I had on record from him came back with a USPS sticker saying "moved left no address unable to forward" I've done people search's and came up with no new address. I have a good Idea of were he moved to but am unable to find a new address. My question is should I hire a serving company to serve him his 1099? At this point its more about making sure he gets it because I know he's trying to hide from me. Also he doesn't answer my phone calls either. :realmad:


----------



## Allor Outdoor

You've fulfilled your obligation by mailing it to him. You are not required to do anything more than that. It is the (ex) employees responsibility to make sure their personal information is current. 
I would just keep that returned W-9 as proof that you attempted to deliver it to him.


----------



## 2FAST4U

Allor Outdoor;1437784 said:


> You've fulfilled your obligation by mailing it to him. You are not required to do anything more than that. It is the (ex) employees responsibility to make sure their personal information is current.
> I would just keep that returned W-9 as proof that you attempted to deliver it to him.


Brian, Thanks for the info.


----------



## smoore45

Matson Snow;1437745 said:


> The President in this day and age is more or Less a Figure Head.......
> 
> Most of the Issues in Gooberment lay at the Feet of Congress...I have Never seen a Bigger Collection of Clowns in My Life......
> 
> They do Not have the best interest of you and me in their agenda.....They Have the best interest of themselfs........But. we keep electing the Bozo's


This is so true. I was just reading an article from USA today this morning about Median Household income and how that about 40 states have seen a decline in the past few years. The most interesting part was that they included Washington D.C. in this study and guess what.... Michigan and D.C. each topped the list....at opposite ends. Michigan had the biggest decline at 9.5% and D.C. actually had a Income INCREASE of 8.1%. Yeah they really have their pulse on the heart of america. Bunch of theives. 

On another note, those of you that have made comments about low prices and loyalty, keep in mind the above stats. Michigan has had the LARGEST decline in the country in terms of household income. This will trickle down to everything including Snow Removal. If you are expecting any of your profit margins to increase anytime soon, I'm afraid you will be disappointed.


----------



## bdryer

The president is just a figurehead... unfortunately our congressmen and reps are loyal to their parties, not to the people who voted them in. Time to get rid of them a$$holes AND elect an independent president. The independent spirit is alive and well here in America (as is evident by all of us on this here site... business owners), and its time we join together to insure that this country survives.


----------



## cuttingedge13

2FAST4U;1437772 said:


> Ok here's the question of the day. A 1099 was returned to me from a former employee....:


If he's getting a 1099 then he is a former subcontractor. Don't throw around the "e" word!


----------



## firelwn82

Matson Snow;1437745 said:


> The President in this day and age is more or Less a Figure Head.......
> Most of the Issues in Gooberment lay at the Feet of Congress...I have Never seen a Bigger Collection of Clowns in My Life......
> They do Not have the best interest of you and me in their agenda.....They Have the best interest of themselfs........But. we keep electing the Bozo's


Exactly right here Matson. We need to delete and start all over from scratch. Get a mixture of independants,republicans and demo-idiots. I personally don't choose one way. I vote for the person. I desifer through the bs as much as possible and choose the best runner. I don't care male female black pink orange grey.... This government is making me sick. Even the people in the armed forces don't stand behind them for the most part. Ask any and all of them. We need a do-over in 2012, Everything Obama and Snyder has done needs to be deleted. Snyder and his EFM crap is for the birds.


----------



## MikeLawnSnowLLC

Hey guys who do you use for doorhangers? Anyone ever try RND Signs? Would kinda rather use someone local not looking to overpay either though.


----------



## artans

2FAST4U;1437772 said:


> Ok here's the question of the day. A 1099 was returned to me from a former employee that I had to fire back in September due to a very long list of reasons. The address I had on record from him came back with a USPS sticker saying "moved left no address unable to forward" I've done people search's and came up with no new address. I have a good Idea of were he moved to but am unable to find a new address. My question is should I hire a serving company to serve him his 1099? At this point its more about making sure he gets it because I know he's trying to hide from me. Also he doesn't answer my phone calls either. :realmad:


Brian was 100% correct. It is the employers responsibility to mail them out to all employees/contractors no later than than January 31st to the last known employee address on file. If they get returned just throw them in your filing cabinet. You covered your behind by having them postmarked by the 31st.

Artans


----------



## redskinsfan34

firelwn82;1437880 said:


> Exactly right here Matson. We need to delete and start all over from scratch. Get a mixture of independants,republicans and demo-idiots. I personally don't choose one way. I vote for the person. I desifer through the bs as much as possible and choose the best runner. I don't care male female black pink orange grey.... This government is making me sick. Even the people in the armed forces don't stand behind them for the most part. Ask any and all of them. We need a do-over in 2012, Everything Obama and Snyder has done needs to be deleted. Snyder and his EFM crap is for the birds.


You had me until the Snyder part. Snyder is exactly what we need. Someone who is not a career politician. I don't want to start stuff but my guess is you don't approve of him because of his being in favor of cuts to fire dpartments. The unions also hate him. Why? Because he knows first hand about the corruption and mediocrity they promote and wants to limit their power. Everyone is all for change until it affects them directly. The state has a $200,000,000 surplus this year because of his policies. I'm all for him. Just my $.02. Nothing personal firelwn.


----------



## alpha01

Hey guys, 
Looking for a quote on Fertilizing a small condo this summer in Madison Heights. If interested, please PM me.


----------



## dfd9

redskinsfan34;1437949 said:


> You had me until the Snyder part. Snyder is exactly what we need. Someone who is not a career politician. I don't want to start stuff but my guess is you don't approve of him because of his being in favor of cuts to fire dpartments. The unions also hate him. Why? Because he knows first hand about the corruption and mediocrity they promote and wants to limit their power. Everyone is all for change until it affects them directly. The state has a $200,000,000 surplus this year because of his policies. I'm all for him. Just my $.02. Nothing personal firelwn.


You are right, we need someone who is not a career politician, but it isn't Snyder. The emergency manager law is a violation of so many things it isn't funny. I'm not union, and really have little to no use for unions, but fire and police are THE #1 responsibility of gov't. Not parks, not welfare, not even roads, which the maintenance of could\should be privatized. But public safety should not be cut. This conversation wouldn't even be occurring 10 years ago. Everyone seems to have forgotten the 343 that sacrificed their lives running into the WTC, while everyone else was running out.

I could go on, but while he has done some good, a lot of things haven't been so good. How about that bridge that we didn't need to Canada? Glad that failed. Cutting "revenue sharing" to cities and townships? Hello... that revenue comes from those cities and towns to begin with, and our benevolent state leaders are going to "share" the money that came from us in the first place? How about just don't take.


----------



## GimmeSnow!!

Don't do any work for Double T services out of Schwartz creek, been trying to get paid for over a month now. I threatened them to quit Feb 1st last week and they said they would do their best. Then on Friday I got a call asking about my W9. They said they would call me Mon or Tues. I called them yesterday, no answer and still no return phone call. I just called them and told them I'm done and if the money doesn't come in the next month they will be hearing from my attorney. We were doing three Family dollars in pontiac for them.


----------



## 24v6spd

redskinsfan34;1437949 said:


> You had me until the Snyder part. Snyder is exactly what we need. Someone who is not a career politician. I don't want to start stuff but my guess is you don't approve of him because of his being in favor of cuts to fire dpartments. The unions also hate him. Why? Because he knows first hand about the corruption and mediocrity they promote and wants to limit their power. Everyone is all for change until it affects them directly. The state has a $200,000,000 surplus this year because of his policies. I'm all for him. Just my $.02. Nothing personal firelwn.


I think Gov. Snyder is doing a great job cleaning up the mess Granholm left this state in. We have a balanced budget in place without threatening to shut down the government at the last minute. If local governments cannot run properly then they need someone to step in and help them.


----------



## 24v6spd

GimmeSnow!!;1437990 said:


> Don't do any work for Double T services out of Schwartz creek, been trying to get paid for over a month now. I threatened them to quit Feb 1st last week and they said they would do their best. Then on Friday I got a call asking about my W9. They said they would call me Mon or Tues. I called them yesterday, no answer and still no return phone call. I just called them and told them I'm done and if the money doesn't come in the next month they will be hearing from my attorney. We were doing three Family dollars in pontiac for them.


It looks like their building is vacant.


----------



## 24v6spd

dfd9;1437958 said:


> You are right, we need someone who is not a career politician, but it isn't Snyder. The emergency manager law is a violation of so many things it isn't funny. I'm not union, and really have little to no use for unions, but fire and police are THE #1 responsibility of gov't. Not parks, not welfare, not even roads, which the maintenance of could\should be privatized. But public safety should not be cut. This conversation wouldn't even be occurring 10 years ago. Everyone seems to have forgotten the 343 that sacrificed their lives running into the WTC, while everyone else was running out.
> 
> I could go on, but while he has done some good, a lot of things haven't been so good. How about that bridge that we didn't need to Canada? Glad that failed. Cutting "revenue sharing" to cities and townships? Hello... that revenue comes from those cities and towns to begin with, and our benevolent state leaders are going to "share" the money that came from us in the first place? How about just don't take.


Definitely not in favor of the bridge or the proposed 67% increase in vehicle registration fees, or the gas tax increase although I heard that's pretty much a done deal.


----------



## dfd9

24v6spd;1438013 said:


> I think Gov. Snyder is doing a great job cleaning up the mess Granholm left this state in. We have a balanced budget in place without threatening to shut down the government at the last minute. If local governments cannot run properly then they need someone to step in and help them.


So, the feds should have stepped in when Jenny and many of the same Republican legislators still in office now were screwing up our state?

Who steps in and takes over the feds when we, the sheeple, are too stupid to elect fiscally responsible legislators and a president? China?


----------



## Matson Snow

dfd9;1437958 said:


> You are right, we need someone who is not a career politician, but it isn't Snyder. The emergency manager law is a violation of so many things it isn't funny. I'm not union, and really have little to no use for unions, but fire and police are THE #1 responsibility of gov't. Not parks, not welfare, not even roads, which the maintenance of could\should be privatized. But public safety should not be cut. This conversation wouldn't even be occurring 10 years ago. Everyone seems to have forgotten the 343 that sacrificed their lives running into the WTC, while everyone else was running out.
> 
> I could go on, but while he has done some good, a lot of things haven't been so good. How about that bridge that we didn't need to Canada? Glad that failed. Cutting "revenue sharing" to cities and townships? Hello... that revenue comes from those cities and towns to begin with, and our benevolent state leaders are going to "share" the money that came from us in the first place? How about just don't take.


I agree..Police and Fire should be #1.....We should NEVER hear about Police or Fire Layoff.....Police and Fire should be *"The Sacred Cow"......:*......

As for Welfare...The Free ride Needs and Must End...... If You collect Welfare from the State .....That makes you a "State" Employee in my eyes......Lots of jobs to do around this state...GarbagePU...Painting ETC....


----------



## brookline

bdryer;1437849 said:


> The president is just a figurehead... unfortunately our congressmen and reps are loyal to their parties, not to the people who voted them in. Time to get rid of them a$$holes AND elect an independent president. The independent spirit is alive and well here in America (as is evident by all of us on this here site... business owners), and its time we join together to insure that this country survives.


Couldn't agree more. Obama hasn't made any progress. Unfortunately Republicans have too much control over congress. Boehner himself said his main interest is getting Obama out of office 3 years ago. I am not a Democrat nor am I a Republican, I thoroughly believe in checks and balances in our system and I am afraid that balance would swing too far to the Republican side that has made too much of a priority of winning the Executive seat instead of working on helping us the past few years by compromising to do something meaningful to help the citizens of this country. I wish an independent would win more than anything at this point. I do believe that time is not far off with the way social media works these days. A grassroots campaign created through social media channels with a good independent could quite possibly happen.


----------



## redskinsfan34

I'm pretty certain that, just like every other line of tax-payer funded work, there is plenty of unnecessary spending and over staffing in certain fire and police departments. Certainly not all, but some. I'd love to have 3 or 4 guys working for me so I'd have less work to do myself. But it's NOT FISCALLY RESPONSIBLE. There are no sacred cows when you're economy is on the verge of collapse. And by the way. This state is in the mess it's in because there were hardly any conservatives in the state's legislature when Granholm was governor. There were no checks and balances and they just pushed through every piece of liberal tax and spend bull$%t that they could while they were in there. The voters had enough and voted alot of them out a couple of years ago. Hence the balanced budget and $200,000,000 surplus. There goes the blood pressure!


----------



## 24v6spd

dfd9;1438021 said:


> So, the feds should have stepped in when Jenny and many of the same Republican legislators still in office now were screwing up our state?
> 
> Who steps in and takes over the feds when we, the sheeple, are too stupid to elect fiscally responsible legislators and a president? China?


 The liberal Democrats bear the bulk of the responsibility for the shape our state was left in. I am not in favor of the Federal government stepping in, I am talking about state level intervention. At the rate the current administration is borrowing from China they will own the country soon enough.I don't know about you but I am not one of the sheeple.


----------



## 24v6spd

Matson Snow;1438030 said:


> I agree..Police and Fire should be #1.....We should NEVER hear about Police or Fire Layoff.....Police and Fire should be *"The Sacred Cow"......:*......
> 
> As for Welfare...The Free ride Needs and Must End...... If You collect Welfare from the State .....That makes you a "State" Employee in my eyes......Lots of jobs to do around this state...GarbagePU...Painting ETC....


 Michigan Senate bill 905 if passed would require able bodied welfare cash recipients to work at community service projects. Senate bill 904 would require recipients be drug tested if their case worker thinks they are on drugs. It's a start although I believe they should all be tested.


----------



## caitlyncllc

Sounds to me like you guys need to go get a beer and work this out.

I think our government and our society is corrupt. There is no saving this country. History has proven that we as a country are in decline, and it is not gonna get much better. Ever. 

The only thing we have to look forward to is the Truth that is written in the Bible. Long story short is the world is gonna end sooner than later. I know that when our Savior comes back I am leaving here on a jet plane. I don't want to be around after the rapture, cause things are gonna get real ugly then. 
I heard somebody say "do what is important, not what is urgent". Think about that - it's good stuff.


----------



## saltoftheearth

caitlyncllc;1438054 said:


> Sounds to me like you guys need to go get a beer and work this out.
> 
> I think our government and our society is corrupt. There is no saving this country. History has proven that we as a country are in decline, and it is not gonna get much better. Ever.
> 
> The only thing we have to look forward to is the Truth that is written in the Bible. Long story short is the world is gonna end sooner than later. I know that when our Savior comes back I am leaving here on a jet plane. I don't want to be around after the rapture, cause things are gonna get real ugly then.
> I heard somebody say "do what is important, not what is urgent". Think about that - it's good stuff.


----------



## Matson Snow

24v6spd;1438049 said:


> Michigan Senate bill 905 if passed would require able bodied welfare cash recipients to work at community service projects. Senate bill 904 would require recipients be drug tested if their case worker thinks they are on drugs. It's a start although I believe they should all be tested.


The Key words there are "IF they pass........Thats a Big "IF".......


----------



## alpine627

*weather*

Express

any thoughts on weather for this weekend


----------



## TheXpress2002

alpine627;1438063 said:


> Express
> 
> any thoughts on weather for this weekend


Currently along the Ohio border will see a mix event. Just something to keep an eye on, as the models and data are god awful.


----------



## Superior L & L

WOW, i think id rather have the bickering and fighting that political talk 

Looks like we are in for a slow first week to the month!!
On the bright side i had a crew working today :salute:


----------



## michigancutter

Superior L & L;1438081 said:


> WOW, i think id rather have the bickering and fighting that political talk
> 
> Looks like we are in for a slow first week to the month!!
> On the bright side i had a crew working today :salute:


Do you have guys out doing clean ups already? I was thinking about it but the ground is just so soft right now. Hoping it dries out a little and maybe Monday going to do some.


----------



## Superior L & L

No, lot clearing for a couple of new builds


----------



## firelwn82

redskinsfan34;1437949 said:


> You had me until the Snyder part. Snyder is exactly what we need. Someone who is not a career politician. I don't want to start stuff but my guess is you don't approve of him because of his being in favor of cuts to fire dpartments. The unions also hate him. Why? Because he knows first hand about the corruption and mediocrity they promote and wants to limit their power. Everyone is all for change until it affects them directly. The state has a $200,000,000 surplus this year because of his policies. I'm all for him. Just my $.02. Nothing personal firelwn.


Your right he is what Michigan needs. But for him to deliberatly bring in these EFMS and destroy public safety all over the state is obserd. There are plenty of other ways to save money. For Pete sake he completely dis mantled Pontiac Fire Departmen single handedly. The Fire Department was not in debt. There books were in the black yes but who's arent these days. 15 hours into Waterfords take over a Pontiac resident died. Why, because the new Waterford firefighter in charge said it was to dangerous to let the real guys do there jobs and go in the structure. I just now heard that Taylor Fire Department as of midnight on friday will no longer issue ems services thanks to Snyder and his lay offs. They just don't have the man power, good luck waiting on an ambulance for 45 minutes while your dying. Harper Woods is down to 7 guys on a crew everyday. Really??? They have to pull 3 pieces of apparatus to fight fires. As far as I'm concerned he needs to be cutting all of the government offices in half. It doesn't take 3 people to do 1 damn job. Cops are dying daily because there so strapped on personel that there sitting ducks. Its insane. Its all due to money that the government wants to keep piling into there pockets and handing to there friends under the table. For god sake look at Macomb and Detroit. The crooks are at the TOP!!!!


----------



## Boomer123

MikeLawnSnowLLC;1437922 said:


> Hey guys who do you use for doorhangers? Anyone ever try RND Signs? Would kinda rather use someone local not looking to overpay either though.


Mike question do you have camera ready artwork ready to print front and back or do you need to have it designed. looking online RND wants $319 for 1000 door hangers if they do the design. Shoot me a pm I can print them and save you some $


----------



## MrPike

"The state has a $200,000,000 surplus this year because of his policies. I'm all for him. Just my $.02. Nothing personal firelwn."
Snyder's budget and tax increases didn't start until Jan 1, 2012. The surplus is really a result of the comeback of the auto industry. If any Michigan politicians were to get credit it would be Granholm and last years legislature. The real credit goes to Bush and Obama for the bailout.


----------



## Do It All Do It Right

firelwn82;1438221 said:


> Your right he is what Michigan needs. But for him to deliberatly bring in these EFMS and destroy public safety all over the state is obserd. There are plenty of other ways to save money. For Pete sake he completely dis mantled Pontiac Fire Departmen single handedly. The Fire Department was not in debt. There books were in the black yes but who's arent these days. 15 hours into Waterfords take over a Pontiac resident died. Why, because the new Waterford firefighter in charge said it was to dangerous to let the real guys do there jobs and go in the structure. I just now heard that Taylor Fire Department as of midnight on friday will no longer issue ems services thanks to Snyder and his lay offs. They just don't have the man power, good luck waiting on an ambulance for 45 minutes while your dying. Harper Woods is down to 7 guys on a crew everyday. Really??? They have to pull 3 pieces of apparatus to fight fires. As far as I'm concerned he needs to be cutting all of the government offices in half. It doesn't take 3 people to do 1 damn job. Cops are dying daily because there so strapped on personel that there sitting ducks. Its insane. Its all due to money that the government wants to keep piling into there pockets and handing to there friends under the table. For god sake look at Macomb and Detroit. The crooks are at the TOP!!!!


Do we really need a laser light show on each patrol car?


----------



## Matson Snow

Do It All Do It Right;1438260 said:


> Do we really need a laser light show on each patrol car?


Ya we do......To get S$%T Heads like you to move out of the Way...Thats just my 2 cents


----------



## PowersTree

Do It All Do It Right;1438260 said:


> Do we really need a laser light show on each patrol car?


They could definitely get the job done cheaper than they do, but yes, I'd say patrol cars need to be lit up. Ever worked on the side of the road??? How many close calls you had with motorists??? I know I've had several even wearing my reflective gear.


----------



## 24v6spd

MrPike;1438241 said:


> "The state has a $200,000,000 surplus this year because of his policies. I'm all for him. Just my $.02. Nothing personal firelwn."
> Snyder's budget and tax increases didn't start until Jan 1, 2012. The surplus is really a result of the comeback of the auto industry. If any Michigan politicians were to get credit it would be Granholm and last years legislature. The real credit goes to Bush and Obama for the bailout.


 Governor Snyder has been in office since Jan 1, 2011 as well as the legislature.He has made many positive changes to get the state back on track and only accepted a first year salary of $1.00. The only thing Granholm deserves credit for is running this state into the ground.


----------



## PowersTree

I normally keep my political views to myself. But hey, why not. 

Who thinks most of these problems would be solved, if we made it less desirable to be a politician. Poverty level wages, healthcare packages similar to working class citizen's. 

If we did that, only people who wanted to do the best for us, would be there. 

Or better yet, got millions and millions of dollars you can spend on campaigning to get elected?? Good, you have a couple million to pay a tax, for the privilege to be a politician. 

I have no party lines. To me, they are all a bunch of lying, stealing theifs. It all comes down to who's the smoother liar, come campaign season.


----------



## PowersTree

24v6spd;1438422 said:


> Governor Snyder has been in office since Jan 1, 2011 as well as the legislature.He has made many positive changes to get the state back on track and only accepted a first year salary of $1.00. The only thing Granholm deserves credit for is running this state into the ground.


You posted this, as I typed my post.

Does he plan to keep a salary of $1? If so, he is a stand up man, and needs to pass some laws doing the same to every politician in the government. $1 salary, with an economy car lease to cover transportation.


----------



## 24v6spd

PowersTree;1438428 said:


> I normally keep my political views to myself. But hey, why not.
> 
> Who thinks most of these problems would be solved, if we made it less desirable to be a politician. Poverty level wages, healthcare packages similar to working class citizen's.
> 
> If we did that, only people who wanted to do the best for us, would be there.
> 
> Or better yet, got millions and millions of dollars you can spend on campaigning to get elected?? Good, you have a couple million to pay a tax, for the privilege to be a politician.
> 
> I have no party lines. To me, they are all a bunch of lying, stealing theifs. It all comes down to who's the smoother liar, come campaign season.


 Agreed. Being a senator or representaive should be a part time job with corresponding salary. Here in Michigan our legislators are the secong highest paid in the country (California is 1st) with a starting salary of $75,000.00 a year and $1000.00 a month expense account. Government has become way too big and needs to be scaled way back.


----------



## sefh

TheXpress2002;1438072 said:


> Currently along the Ohio border will see a mix event. Just something to keep an eye on, as the models and data are god awful.


Do you think this will be Saturday or Sunday. I'm down here by the border.


----------



## 24v6spd

PowersTree;1438432 said:


> You posted this, as I typed my post.
> 
> Does he plan to keep a salary of $1? If so, he is a stand up man, and needs to pass some laws doing the same to every politician in the government. $1 salary, with an economy car lease to cover transportation.


 I haven't heard whether he will continue...I hope so. Actually since there was no mechanism in place to pay his $1.00 salary he returned his pay at the end of the year.


----------



## firelwn82

Do It All Do It Right;1438260 said:


> Do we really need a laser light show on each patrol car?


I don't know why I'm bothering answering this..... But YES!!! lets put you in the street with dark clothing standing next to a vehicle on the side of the road with 3 flashing lights. Even with all of the pretty lights on the vehicles were still being ran over. Are you kidding me??? Sorry but this really really :realmad: me off when people dont pay any damn attention when were on the side of the road. Many of cars have been dented by police and firefighters ubn near miss situations. PAY THE FRIG ATTENTION!!!!!



PowersTree;1438428 said:


> Who thinks most of these problems would be solved, if we made it less desirable to be a politician. Poverty level wages, healthcare packages similar to working class citizen's.
> If we did that, only people who wanted to do the best for us, would be there.
> Or better yet, got millions and millions of dollars you can spend on campaigning to get elected?? Good, you have a couple million to pay a tax, for the privilege to be a politician.


This is exactly how I feel Neil. I believe they should make 50k a year and have to live on it like others do. I also believe those making less than 100k should pay lets say 15% tax and those making the millions and god sakes the billions should be stepping up to the plate paying 30 + % taxes. Why are they getting away with paying 2%?????


----------



## GimmeSnow!!

All you have to do is put a spot on the ballet that says none of the above. I don't remember who said it but it was a funny idea. Imagine what would happen if these people spent millions trying to buy an election only to have the people call a re-vote. I'm sure it would take some time to get this to work and be pretty inefficient at first but the politicians might think twice about running and we wouldn't get a continuous pool of D-bags to vote for every time an election comes up. Come to think about it, it probably wouldn't work at all but it would be an interesting experiment to try. What we're doing now isn't working.


----------



## firelwn82

ha ha that would be funny. I work the elections as a maint/repair person. You should see some of the write ins. Sants Claus, Dr. Kavorkian. Shinade O'Conner.... LMAO.


----------



## Lightningllc

You know what's funny reading all these posts about government figures. What I see is politicians make more than they should, the president is a puppet of congress, local government is overpaid.

I stay out of politics because my dad was in government and I don't agree with 90% of the things they decide.

But I will say I wish mr. Amway would of been elected governor, he's a business man that would of done it right

Mr trump would of made a good president!!!

We need people that are in business to run our country not a book pusher. 

Just my thoughts.


----------



## Do It All Do It Right

firelwn82;1438499 said:


> I don't know why I'm bothering answering this..... But YES!!! lets put you in the street with dark clothing standing next to a vehicle on the side of the road with 3 flashing lights. Even with all of the pretty lights on the vehicles were still being ran over. Are you kidding me??? Sorry but this really really :realmad: me off when people dont pay any damn attention when were on the side of the road. Many of cars have been dented by police and firefighters ubn near miss situations. PAY THE FRIG ATTENTION!!!!!
> 
> What I am getting at is the police have decked out vehicles, while fire trucks, ambulances, and even the worker with a vest and a shovel on the side of the road slinging cold patch are not visable. It is getting a bit ridiculous when you can't see the road let alone anyone walking around with all the strobes. So change the uniform wear visable clothing. We work on the side of the road and we wear safety vest's It's not fun.


----------



## eatonpaving

*police lights..........*

I for one am glade to see those lights.....tonight at 7pm (it was dark) i was driving west on ford rd, between middlebelt and inkster, i got in the left turn lane to make a turn and a guy walked right in front of the truck, i could not stop, i hit him, i dont know where he came from but he was their in an instant. The plow messed him up real bad, he was alive when the ambulance got their...how he is doing now i dont know, the police phone is shut off and the hospital wont tell me anything, its like the guy dropped in front of the truck...he was wearing a black lether coat and black pants...no socks at all,why did he have to walk in front of a plow truck is beyond me...took the police 5 mins to get their.. First time i have ever had an accident .


----------



## GimmeSnow!!

Crazy, I was just watching real steel and swore I saw a quality landscaping truck drive by. I played the part over again like 5 times my wife said I was nuts but I told her I knew where it was and sure enough they filmed at the parkway hotel in holly on Dixie highway. My wife is a little annoyed with me now though.


----------



## Milwaukee

On police car's light. I must say they are OVERRATED. Had you see Dearborn police car. Victoria Crown during dark night with no streetlight. Those siren light give you headache and blind and make harder for you to see road while bright laser show blind you. 

But for now they got brand new 2012 Dodge Charger due one police totaled 2011 Ford Victoria crown. Those siren on Charger wasn't that bright it was much better than previous police car that blind you easier.


On other thing if you look at State Trooper's fleet who in world would change that 60 years old beacon to shi##y LED that you can't see that far anymore like we used to see old beacon that was best one. Reason they did change design to try be energy efficient. What a dumb decision they made. 


What pissed off me that you see police in cities abusive their power way much. Turn on siren to pass redlight but they weren't chasing or on call. 

I understand that Police and firefighter are risk their life to work in these condition. But lately I been notice that cops been " act tough" What happened to those old cops that we used to see back in 90's where they were friendly and had TONS patience deal with angry people without spray pepper or arrest.


----------



## PowersTree

How about people slow down when they pass those lights??? I'm not a firefighter, but the respect I see for police, fire, and school busses on the side of the road makes me sick. 

I wear my vest, have minimum lighting, and still get almost hit at least once a year, be it landscaping or plowing. Some time during the year I will have a close call. I now ALWAYS wear my vest when working. When Mrs. Soccer Mom hits me while I'm working, I'm retiring 

About a month ago, walking out of a gas station, my son and I almost got ran over. Luckily Dylan didn't do as I insist that day, and ran to the truck as we came out. I looked and see no car. Two steps later the guy is around the pump, and at my toes. He was doing 15+ mph around the pump, while looking at his phone. Needless to say, the calm collect me, came UNGLUED!!!!!! I grabbed the dude by the shirt and proceeded to about rip him through his window. Many profanity flew. 

Once I gained my composure, I noticed all the old people, and a family around. I turned to the lady with kids, apologized for my actions. She said she wanted to see me hit him, and would have waited for police to arrive and file a report. I seen no need for a report, as I'm sure the man needed to change his pants at how quick I had him by the shirt and coming out his window. 


Moral of this story, PEOPLE DRIVE LIKE IDIOTS. 

Including the jackass who passed three cars on the right, then me in a no passing zone on my way home this evening, with his plow on. Dumb ass doesn't realize I know just about every truck running around here, and know the business he owns. I didn't even need to see his lettering, to know who I'm calling in the morning, as his business line doesn't have an answering machine. (I already tried calling tonight, at 11, cause I know I LOVE calls on my vuisbess line at 11pm


----------



## Milwaukee

Powers Tree thank for reminder me.

I can't believe how many STUPID drivers don't ever moving to other lane on highway when they see police, MDOT Ford Van with red siren, State Trooper, and towing companies's truck.

I say couple times drivers on highway block me in lane when I want moving to other lane. To give room for those people on side of highway due event. Those drivers are lucky that I keep my patience. There couple times I should just moving to lane and don't look at them. 97% they will moving due they didn't want their new cars get dent by my cheap F350. 

It crazy when other people pass them at 70 mph.


----------



## firelwn82

Milwaukee;1438659 said:


> What pissed off me that you see police in cities abusive their power way much. Turn on siren to pass redlight but they weren't chasing or on call.
> I understand that Police and firefighter are risk their life to work in these condition. But lately I been notice that cops been " act tough" What happened to those old cops that we used to see back in 90's where they were friendly and had TONS patience deal with angry people without spray pepper or arrest.


Don't get me wrong. Some officers do abuse the system, yes I know shocking there out there.... But jsut an fyi, sometimes they need to expedite there travel time or be in silent mode a little ways out. Example burglaries, welfare checks etc. This would be a reason to not want to stop for to long at an intersection. FYI, police departments keep the fleet updated for safety reasons. Plus when most police cars are actioned of they have atleast 60 thousand miles on them. Oakland county cars will have 75 thousand HARD miles on there cars before there traded in. These cars run constantly and the gas pedal is mostly to the floor. They need good vehicles. On another note they don't pay anywheres near the price for the cars and lights as we would. There is aboput a 60% price differance and no taxes either. The old cops are retired and public safety has taken a HUGE hit and these people are all over worked. There annoyed and bitter about the dram of the politicians just like we all are. Give them a break, say hi and shake there hand next time you see one. :salute:



Do It All Do It Right;1438630 said:


> What I am getting at is the police have decked out vehicles, while fire trucks, ambulances, and even the worker with a vest and a shovel on the side of the road slinging cold patch are not visable. It is getting a bit ridiculous when you can't see the road let alone anyone walking around with all the strobes. So change the uniform wear visable clothing. We work on the side of the road and we wear safety vest's It's not fun.


Most fire trucks and Ambulances are lit up pretty good these days as well. The problem is, ambulance and fire departments do not get the perks and discounts that police departments get. Plus with the economy most ambulance and firedepartments are struggling with all of the cut backs and are holding onto there apparatus that should have been replaced so it has older style warning lights. When and if they can ever get them replaced they will have updated ligting as well. Also you will see more and more emergency vehicles with the rediculous bright ass markings on the back of them. Why? Because MDOT and OSHA mandated it along with the brighter warning lights. So there you go big brother putting his nose into more rules and regulations.

Sorry for the bantering people but this really bugs me when people make aqusations on things they don't understand. Most people don't have to use police fire or ems services so they think its a waste of money. Well hopefully someday you will have to use the service and see exactly how we operate. We need everything that we purchase. We don't buy things just to be cool or to blow money.


----------



## firelwn82

Milwaukee;1438672 said:


> I can't believe how many STUPID drivers don't ever moving to other lane on highway when they see police, MDOT Ford Van with red siren, State Trooper, and towing companies's truck.
> It crazy when other people pass them at 70 mph.


This is actually a Michigan law. Police are starting to issue tickets off of there camera system now for not obeying it also. Don't want to move over one lane or attempt to slow down if there isn't any room to move over they will issue you a citation in the mail. Its an expensive ticket to from what I'm told and it's not wave-able either.


----------



## firelwn82

GimmeSnow!!;1438656 said:


> Crazy, I was just watching real steel and swore I saw a quality landscaping truck drive by. I played the part over again like 5 times my wife said I was nuts but I told her I knew where it was and sure enough they filmed at the parkway hotel in holly on Dixie highway. My wife is a little annoyed with me now though.


Real Steel? What is that?


----------



## PowersTree

There was just a movie filmed at Baycourt Park in Clarkston this summer. One day when there with my son, I got to see Johnny Depp.


----------



## RMGLawn

firelwn82;1438724 said:


> Don't get me wrong. Some officers do abuse the system, yes I know shocking there out there.... But jsut an fyi, sometimes they need to expedite there travel time or be in silent mode a little ways out. Example burglaries, welfare checks etc. This would be a reason to not want to stop for to long at an intersection. FYI, police departments keep the fleet updated for safety reasons. Plus when most police cars are actioned of they have atleast 60 thousand miles on them. Oakland county cars will have 75 thousand HARD miles on there cars before there traded in. These cars run constantly and the gas pedal is mostly to the floor. They need good vehicles. On another note they don't pay anywheres near the price for the cars and lights as we would. There is aboput a 60% price differance and no taxes either. The old cops are retired and public safety has taken a HUGE hit and these people are all over worked. There annoyed and bitter about the dram of the politicians just like we all are. Give them a break, say hi and shake there hand next time you see one. :salute:
> 
> Most fire trucks and Ambulances are lit up pretty good these days as well. The problem is, ambulance and fire departments do not get the perks and discounts that police departments get. Plus with the economy most ambulance and firedepartments are struggling with all of the cut backs and are holding onto there apparatus that should have been replaced so it has older style warning lights. When and if they can ever get them replaced they will have updated ligting as well. Also you will see more and more emergency vehicles with the rediculous bright ass markings on the back of them. Why? Because MDOT and OSHA mandated it along with the brighter warning lights. So there you go big brother putting his nose into more rules and regulations.
> 
> Sorry for the bantering people but this really bugs me when people make aqusations on things they don't understand. Most people don't have to use police fire or ems services so they think its a waste of money. Well hopefully someday you will have to use the service and see exactly how we operate. We need everything that we purchase. We don't buy things just to be cool or to blow money.


I'd say the majority of police in my city are abusing their powers. I know a few of them personally, and can't believe some of the stuff they do.

I think that if you are driving a police car you should have to follow the same rules I have to when driving. Like wearing a seat belt. Or not talking on your cell phone while driving. OR texting. I've seen it all. And unfortunately because of this, I have lost a lot of respect for them. And yes, I have needed to call them before. 25 minute response time? I lived 3 minutes from the station.


----------



## caitlyncllc

Eaton - sorry to hear about your accident. I'm sure that is a very scary thing. I know I have seen a lot of people walking in the streets in Flint this winter, and most of them seem to be wearing mostly black. I don't know why they they do it, but it's a bad idea. Pray about it - there is always a reason.


----------



## PowersTree

caitlyncllc;1438777 said:


> Eaton - sorry to hear about your accident. I'm sure that is a very scary thing. I know I have seen a lot of people walking in the streets in Flint this winter, and most of them seem to be wearing mostly black. I don't know why they they do it, but it's a bad idea. Pray about it - there is always a reason.


Eaton, my BIGGEST fear happened to you. Sorry to hear of this. hope all involved are ok.

I've always had a huge fear of people walking in the road during snow storms. It seems they pop out of thin air.


----------



## 2FAST4U

Eaton-sorry to hear about that, hope every one turns out ok.

And about people popping out of thin air, on this last storm it was midnight and we all know how great plow lights are, there was suddenly a man in all dark clothing on a bike riding right down the middle of my lane!!! WTH were did he come from I couldn't move out of my lane as there was oncoming traffic, some how he moved out of the way in time and I was able to slow down enough but damm that was way to close for me,


----------



## PowersTree

2FAST4U;1438821 said:


> Eaton-sorry to hear about that, hope every one turns out ok.
> 
> And about people popping out of thin air, on this last storm it was midnight and we all know how great plow lights are, there was suddenly a man in all dark clothing on a bike riding right down the middle of my lane!!! WTH were did he come from I couldn't move out of my lane as there was oncoming traffic, some how he moved out of the way in time and I was able to slow down enough but damm that was way to close for me,


Was he on Drahner in Oxford???? cause the same thing happened to me this last storm too.

Why do they insist on being in the road?????? Especially when the roads aren't plowed either. I kinda understand when the roads are plowed, and the sidewalks aren't.


----------



## 2FAST4U

PowersTree;1438887 said:


> Was he on Drahner in Oxford???? cause the same thing happened to me this last storm too.
> 
> Why do they insist on being in the road?????? Especially when the roads aren't plowed either. I kinda understand when the roads are plowed, and the sidewalks aren't.


No this was up in Fair Haven on Dixie Hwy, maybe he had a long peddled power drive a ahead of him...LMAO


----------



## snowfighter83

anyone who plows in detroit knows all about the ppl of other culture walkin in the road n everywhere for that matter. they do whats easy for em. walkin in a rut in a road is easier than a snowy sidewalk. last storm a man was hit bad @ gratiot 8 mile. they camed cleaned him up off the road took em to haspital n told the private plow owner to go back to work it was not his fault. my point is its easier to drive thru jackson during the rut and not hit a deer, than it is to drive around detroit n not hit a nabber.


----------



## dfd9

PowersTree;1438428 said:


> I normally keep my political views to myself. But hey, why not.
> 
> Who thinks most of these problems would be solved, if we made it less desirable to be a politician. Poverty level wages, healthcare packages similar to working class citizen's.
> 
> If we did that, only people who wanted to do the best for us, would be there.
> 
> Or better yet, got millions and millions of dollars you can spend on campaigning to get elected?? Good, you have a couple million to pay a tax, for the privilege to be a politician.
> 
> I have no party lines. To me, they are all a bunch of lying, stealing theifs. It all comes down to who's the smoother liar, come campaign season.


They should be paid the same amount as an entry level boot into the military. After all, those men and women do far more for our country than any politician will ever dream of doing. Exact same bennies as well. Give them the atrocious care they receive from the VA as well.

There's a reason RP has more backing from the military than the rest of the candidates combined.



firelwn82;1438221 said:


> For Pete sake he completely dis mantled Pontiac Fire Departmen single handedly. The Fire Department was not in debt. There books were in the black yes but who's arent these days. 15 hours into Waterfords take over a Pontiac resident died. Why, because the new Waterford firefighter in charge said it was to dangerous to let the real guys do there jobs and go in the structure.


Any news stories on that? I'd like to read about it some more.


----------



## HGT INC.

dfd9;1439013 said:


> They should be paid the same amount as an entry level boot into the military. After all, those men and women do far more for our country than any politician will ever dream of doing. Exact same bennies as well. Give them the atrocious care they receive from the VA as well.
> 
> There's a reason RP has more backing from the military than the rest of the candidates combined.
> 
> Any news stories on that? I'd like to read about it some more.


Where did you get your info. regarding that a WFD officer directed his crew not to enter the structure? I find that very hard to believe.


----------



## Matson Snow

dfd9;1439013 said:


> They should be paid the same amount as an entry level boot into the military. After all, those men and women do far more for our country than any politician will ever dream of doing. Exact same bennies as well. Give them the atrocious care they receive from the VA as well.
> 
> There's a reason RP has more backing from the military than the rest of the candidates combined.
> 
> Any news stories on that? I'd like to read about it some more.


Im sure there are some Storys in The Oakland Press......


----------



## HGT INC.

HGT INC.;1439035 said:


> Where did you get your info. regarding that a WFD officer directed his crew not to enter the structure? I find that very hard to believe.


That question was directed to firelawn82.


----------



## dfd9

HGT INC.;1439035 said:


> Where did you get your info. regarding that a WFD officer directed his crew not to enter the structure? I find that very hard to believe.


I didn't, that's why I was asking.


----------



## PowersTree

HGT INC.;1439035 said:


> Where did you get your info. regarding that a WFD officer directed his crew not to enter the structure? I find that very hard to believe.


It was on the news that the would not enter it. Said it was to engulfed when they arrived, but that the response time was still there.

What needs to happen is a Waterford resident looses a life, because WTFD is tied up in Pontiac. The residents I know of Waterford, are all very displeased with what happened. The point my MIL makes is this, she pays three separate items as a fire dept cost on her 
taxes. Her taxes are now supporting Pontiac, and she is not pleased.


----------



## 24v6spd

PowersTree;1439125 said:


> It was on the news that the would not enter it. Said it was to engulfed when they arrived, but that the response time was still there.
> 
> What needs to happen is a Waterford resident looses a life, because WTFD is tied up in Pontiac. The residents I know of Waterford, are all very displeased with what happened. The point my MIL makes is this, she pays three separate items as a fire dept cost on her
> taxes. Her taxes are now supporting Pontiac, and she is not pleased.


What is happening to the tax dollars Pontiac residents pay for fire protection?


----------



## PowersTree

I'm sure going to Waterford. But if Pontiac is failing, and in the red, what makes anyone think WTFD will do any different. The Waterford residents are picking up the slack of the Pontiac residents.

Let me reword that. The Waterford residents are picking up the slack of the Pontiac politicians.


----------



## PowersTree

One more thing. If the state can do such a better job at running the fire depts, why don't we dialogs all fire delta and come up with one dept. State of Michigan FD.


----------



## Lightningllc

Talked to a guy today that said this winter drained him and is closing his doors. 2 trucks and 4 mowers just posted on Craigslist. Is this winter financially hurting everyone??? I know it isn't helping me.


----------



## bln

Dang justin, I just used your car wash and 2 bays were covered in tree clippings. Luckily you had 2 guys there cleaning it up.


----------



## newhere

its not helping me but defiantly not hurting me at all. 

Money is still flowing in, had plenty in the bank to ride out anything i didnt plan for, made a few SWEET buys equipment wise from others who got into pickles. 

Shop is really getting finished off nicely, just got done with 2 nice over head door installs, ceiling fans and more lights tomorrow, building a ridiculous desk out of concrete the start of next week, paint on the f-450 fixed, radio in it next week. Setting up a quick lube and blade change lane for the mowers, getting the PM program all dialed in with parts stocked for one full year, huge selection of bolts/nuts/washers/electrical connectors, etc coming two weeks out. ( i hate driving into town to get one nut!!) 

few big things left to do if it stays nice, need to get up on the roof to fix the ridge cap, and put siding on the dormers, measure and order up the steel siding/install it all. Then decide what im doing with the parking lot, concrete all the way to the road, 21aa or asphalt grindings. Then in the spring im painting the steel roof so it wont look like CRAP anymore. 

Im kinda liking this really.


----------



## Lightningllc

bln;1439211 said:


> Dang justin, I just used your car wash and 2 bays were covered in tree clippings. Luckily you had 2 guys there cleaning it up.


I called the guys to clean it. I hate tree guys and mud boggers but what ya gonna do. I tell ya


----------



## bln

As long as you know it wasn't me


----------



## Superior L & L

newhere;1439215 said:


> its not helping me but defiantly not hurting me at all.
> 
> Money is still flowing in, had plenty in the bank to ride out anything i didnt plan for, made a few SWEET buys equipment wise from others who got into pickles.
> 
> Shop is really getting finished off nicely, just got done with 2 nice over head door installs, ceiling fans and more lights tomorrow, building a ridiculous desk out of concrete the start of next week, paint on the f-450 fixed, radio in it next week. Setting up a quick lube and blade change lane for the mowers, getting the PM program all dialed in with parts stocked for one full year, huge selection of bolts/nuts/washers/electrical connectors, etc coming two weeks out. ( i hate driving into town to get one nut!!)
> 
> few big things left to do if it stays nice, need to get up on the roof to fix the ridge cap, and put siding on the dormers, measure and order up the steel siding/install it all. Then decide what im doing with the parking lot, concrete all the way to the road, 21aa or asphalt grindings. Then in the spring im painting the steel roof so it wont look like CRAP anymore.
> 
> Im kinda liking this really.


Sounds like your getting a sweet set up.

Watch out SSI


----------



## magnatrac

PowersTree;1439193 said:


> I'm sure going to Waterford. But if Pontiac is failing, and in the red, what makes anyone think WTFD will do any different. The Waterford residents are picking up the slack of the Pontiac residents.
> 
> Let me reword that. The Waterford residents are picking up the slack of the Pontiac politicians.


 Ding ding ding you said slack of the politicians. These are the same ones that were elected by the people of pontiac. They chose who led them to their situation. EFM's are there for a reason to keep them from failing and costing the rest of the tax payers in michigan from having to bail them out. The writing was on the wall that the fire dept. for a while. There were guys that left for stable departments years ago when things were turning south. With out EFM's we would all be stuck paying for the choices of irresponsible voters. Maybe we can get a EFM sent to the state of california to save the rest of use form their bad choices in selecting politicians 

On a side note I don't own a coin wash but I have said stuff to people before when they make a mess of the bays. I hate trying to wash my truck in a trashed bay becasue of a lazy person!

, shaun


----------



## 24v6spd

newhere;1439215 said:


> its not helping me but defiantly not hurting me at all.
> 
> Money is still flowing in, had plenty in the bank to ride out anything i didnt plan for, made a few SWEET buys equipment wise from others who got into pickles.
> 
> Shop is really getting finished off nicely, just got done with 2 nice over head door installs, ceiling fans and more lights tomorrow, building a ridiculous desk out of concrete the start of next week, paint on the f-450 fixed, radio in it next week. Setting up a quick lube and blade change lane for the mowers, getting the PM program all dialed in with parts stocked for one full year, huge selection of bolts/nuts/washers/electrical connectors, etc coming two weeks out. ( i hate driving into town to get one nut!!)
> 
> few big things left to do if it stays nice, need to get up on the roof to fix the ridge cap, and put siding on the dormers, measure and order up the steel siding/install it all. Then decide what im doing with the parking lot, concrete all the way to the road, 21aa or asphalt grindings. Then in the spring im painting the steel roof so it wont look like CRAP anymore.
> 
> Im kinda liking this really.


 That will be one awesome shop. That is one high roof to get up on top of though. It's great being fully stocked on parts, saves a lot of time and fuel.


----------



## JK-Plow

PowersTree;1439195 said:


> One more thing. If the state can do such a better job at running the fire depts, why don't we dialogs all fire delta and come up with one dept. State of Michigan FD.


 A number of years ago I heard a discussion of a State of Michigan FD. None of the fire departments wanted to have anything to do with it. I think they knew it would be all F_____ up.

Of course no one is talking about the mess the state retirement system is in thanks to both Granholm and Snyder. The money for the retirement system was put into a new movie studio in Pontiac. Snyder cut the incentives to film in Michigan, so all the money in the studio is in jeopardy.  So who will cover the loss, the taxpayers.


----------



## Tscape

Snyder is the MAN! If you disagree with his version of things, you should check yourself. He is a "no nonsense" business type which is exactly what we needed after Jenny "blown away in five years" Grandmole. Sniveling, whining liberals...


----------



## terrapro

Tscape;1439388 said:


> Snyder is the MAN! If you disagree with his version of things, you should check yourself. He is a "no nonsense" business type which is exactly what we needed after Jenny "blown away in five years" Grandmole. Sniveling, whining liberals...


I agree Mike. Budget for two years done, no last minute threats the whole state is shutting down if you don't watch me kick and scream on the floor. I don't know about you but I haven't felt it hit my pocket book yet...a matter a fact my high end customers want more work done this year.


----------



## PowersTree

When I wash my truck after mud bogging, its usually a $40 adventure. The car wash I go to has signs in all bays telling muddy vehicles to use only certain bays. Maybe that's an idea for your wash, although I doubt you get as many muddy trucks as the car wash I always go to after bogging (its the one just down the road from the Mounds, in Mt Morris)


----------



## Boomer123

Tscape;1439388 said:


> Snyder is the MAN! If you disagree with his version of things, you should check yourself. He is a "no nonsense" business type which is exactly what we needed after Jenny "blown away in five years" Grandmole. Sniveling, whining liberals...


He's doing a great job cleaning up 8 years of Grandmoles mess.


----------



## bln

Screw it, we ned anarchy


----------



## bln

Screw it, we need anarchy


----------



## Lightningllc

Snyder is doing good. But I think theirs more to it than just him.


----------



## brookline

Lightningllc;1439455 said:


> Snyder is doing good. But I think theirs more to it than just him.


There always is. Governors are just like the President, a figure. The rest of the state legislature is 90% of it. Same as the federal government. All they can do is try to encourage both parties to work together instead of blocking each others bills.


----------



## newhere

when snyder gets rid of personal property tax will will carry him on our shoulders down the streets!!


----------



## firelwn82

dfd9;1439013 said:


> Any news stories on that? I'd like to read about it some more.





HGT INC.;1439035 said:


> Where did you get your info. regarding that a WFD officer directed his crew not to enter the structure? I find that very hard to believe.


The first I heard of it was from a 12 year veteran of PFD who was **** canned as a captain and is now a rookie firefighter. I took it with a grain of salt until I heard it from a good friend of mine who also was **** canned from Pontiac as an Engineer who is also now a rookie firefighter. I took both of there words with a grain of salt until I heard it on channel 7 the next afternoon. Waterford firefighters don't know how to battle urban old run down buildings. They burn hot and fierce but there 89% usually still very sturdy and easily put out. Waterford Fire Department is well known for battling structures defensively and not being aggressive in firefighting tactics. There will be alot of dead people and buildings burning to the ground if these new so called "officers" don't let these guys do what they do best. Save lives and fight fires. By the way it did turn out that the guy was dead before the fire occured but that is not the point. They were called to a structure fire with people trapped. Just because the front of the house was ablaze doesn't mean you cannot enter from another point in the structure and do your search until you can not go any further. Its what were supposed to do as Firefighters.


----------



## firelwn82

RMGLawn;1438774 said:


> I'd say the majority of police in my city are abusing their powers. I know a few of them personally, and can't believe some of the stuff they do.
> 
> I think that if you are driving a police car you should have to follow the same rules I have to when driving. Like wearing a seat belt. Or not talking on your cell phone while driving. OR texting.
> 
> And yes, I have needed to call them before. 25 minute response time? I lived 3 minutes from the station.


I do not agree with this statement at all. The majority of the police officers that I know do there job with alot of heart and sole. It is however the few cops that are ****** bags that make the majority look very very bad. Believe me, the good cops despise the bad cops.

I totally agree with this statement. They should be held at a higher level than every other person in the city, town or county. I guess they just don't get it that people are watching... 

One thing you have to understand. "depending on the area" You have to realize that there stretched way beyond there limits. All of there calls are prioritized. If your not dying or in danger your going to wait for an offier to show up, it's just the way it is. Sign of the times. For pete sake. Before Oakland county merged with the Pontiac Police they would be behind anywheres from 30-80 calls before they even started there shifts. It could take hours to get someone out there. A friend of mine had a guy show up and walk into his garage. He asked him what he was doing and the dude said taken yo ****... Middle of the day. After words and a struggle the dude was booted to the curb. Called the police 2 hours later a sargeant shows up. Guess what he said..... "Next time shoot him we dont have time to investigate it little own track him down" It was becoming damn close to a Marshal Law situation in the city of Pontiac.


----------



## Lightningllc

I got a question. I'm thinking of starting spring cleanups and mulch installation. Gonna start at condos. My guys are needing money and I just would like to take advantage of this weather. 

Just don't know if I'll piss anyone off being its February, I can get mulch right now at good prices. Just never attempted to go out this early before.


----------



## Luther

I suppose you could do that. You can also get effectiveness out of your pre-imergent if you were to apply it now. It just needs to be activated.

The downside is your mulch will be faded early and won't look fresh when spring does arrive.

I would get their approval first.


----------



## 24v6spd

Lightningllc;1439455 said:


> Snyder is doing good. But I think theirs more to it than just him.


 Yes he couldn't do it without his partys conrol of the House and Senate.


----------



## 24v6spd

newhere;1439496 said:


> when snyder gets rid of personal property tax will will carry him on our shoulders down the streets!!


 Heard from my State representative the other night, he said they are working on that now. The best thing we can do is let them know if we support or oppose an issue by e-mailing your views on proposed bills, they really pay attention and take this into account when voting. He said his office has been flooded with e-mails opposing increases in vehicle registration fees and gas tax increases.


----------



## terrapro

Lightningllc;1439620 said:


> I got a question. I'm thinking of starting spring cleanups and mulch installation. Gonna start at condos. My guys are needing money and I just would like to take advantage of this weather.
> 
> Just don't know if I'll piss anyone off being its February, I can get mulch right now at good prices. Just never attempted to go out this early before.


Just don't do any shrub, ornamental, or perennial pruning yet.


----------



## terrapro

24v6spd;1439665 said:


> He said his office has been flooded with e-mails opposing increases in vehicle registration fees and gas tax increases.


I don't blame them! If it was like 10% increase okay maybe but it is 50%!!! When you have one vehicle okay maybe that could be done but I own 7 and alot of times more than that.


----------



## dfd9

firelwn82;1439517 said:


> The first I heard of it was from a 12 year veteran of PFD who was **** canned as a captain and is now a rookie firefighter. I took it with a grain of salt until I heard it from a good friend of mine who also was **** canned from Pontiac as an Engineer who is also now a rookie firefighter. I took both of there words with a grain of salt until I heard it on channel 7 the next afternoon. Waterford firefighters don't know how to battle urban old run down buildings. They burn hot and fierce but there 89% usually still very sturdy and easily put out. Waterford Fire Department is well known for battling structures defensively and not being aggressive in firefighting tactics. There will be alot of dead people and buildings burning to the ground if these new so called "officers" don't let these guys do what they do best. Save lives and fight fires. By the way it did turn out that the guy was dead before the fire occured but that is not the point. They were called to a structure fire with people trapped. Just because the front of the house was ablaze doesn't mean you cannot enter from another point in the structure and do your search until you can not go any further. Its what were supposed to do as Firefighters.


Amen brother, amen.

I had to wonder when I read the stories of how they found the guy sitting in his wheelchair in the kitchen. Just doesn't sound like much if any effort was made to rescue. Also, they transported, so it wasn't obvious death which confirmed my suspicions even more.

Regarding the Snyder thing, you do realize that for a good part of Granmole's last term, there were RINO's in charge of the Senate, and a GOP controlled legislature during her first term and while she was the guv, they did absolutely nothing to lead this state either. The guv can come up with a budget, but it is the legislature's responsibility to control spending. There were no alternative budgets proposed during the shutdown. Which, BTW, is the best thing that can happen either shutdown or gridlock.


----------



## 24v6spd

One thing you have to understand. "depending on the area" You have to realize that there stretched way beyond there limits. All of there calls are prioritized. If your not dying or in danger your going to wait for an offier to show up, it's just the way it is. Sign of the times. For pete sake. Before Oakland county merged with the Pontiac Police they would be behind anywheres from 30-80 calls before they even started there shifts. It could take hours to get someone out there. A friend of mine had a guy show up and walk into his garage. He asked him what he was doing and the dude said taken yo ****... Middle of the day. After words and a struggle the dude was booted to the curb. Called the police 2 hours later a sargeant shows up. Guess what he said..... "Next time shoot him we dont have time to investigate it little own track him down" It was becoming damn close to a Marshal Law situation in the city of Pontiac.[/QUOTE]
When help is needed in seconds police will be there in minutes if your lucky. In a life and death situation you better be prepared to defend yourself or you may be a statistic. Hopefully the medical examiner dosen't take that long to come pick up the perps body.


----------



## 24v6spd

terrapro;1439667 said:


> I don't blame them! If it was like 10% increase okay maybe but it is 50%!!! When you have one vehicle okay maybe that could be done but I own 7 and alot of times more than that.


 The number I am hearing bantered around is 67%. That is alot of $ for those with large fleets. Call or e-mail your senator and representative.


----------



## 24v6spd

terrapro;1439666 said:


> Just don't do any shrub, ornamental, or perennial pruning yet.


 I have some yews and junipers out front that I wanted to get trimmed early since I have all this time on my hands. I understand not to prune ornamentals until after they bloom but how does it hurt shrubs? When is it safe to start?


----------



## Matson Snow

Lightningllc;1439620 said:


> I got a question. I'm thinking of starting spring cleanups and mulch installation. Gonna start at condos. My guys are needing money and I just would like to take advantage of this weather.
> 
> Just don't know if I'll piss anyone off being its February, I can get mulch right now at good prices. Just never attempted to go out this early before.





TCLA;1439657 said:


> I suppose you could do that. You can also get effectiveness out of your pre-imergent if you were to apply it now. It just needs to be activated.
> 
> The downside is your mulch will be faded early and won't look fresh when spring does arrive.
> 
> I would get their approval first.


Won't the Pre-imergents be at the End of there useful cycle when Spring Arrives....What Length of protection do you get out of a Pre-M.....


----------



## terrapro

24v6spd;1439674 said:


> I have some yews and junipers out front that I wanted to get trimmed early since I have all this time on my hands. I understand not to prune ornamentals until after they bloom but how does it hurt shrubs? When is it safe to start?


If they are yours sure risk it but I wouldn't on a customers property. When you prune a plant you stimulate new growth as a natural survival response. New growth is more susceptible to damage from the cold, it hasn't had time to gradually weather from a growing season. March is a much better time to prune as sap is flowing back up from the roots and any damage will be natural healed.


----------



## alpine627

*Weather*

Express,

Was wondering what your long range forecast for Feb, and March. My opinion is

winter is not over but I am starting to doubt myself. Everyone I talk to not related to

the snow biz is kind of holding there breath as am I. "Mother Nature is a fickle lady,"

I have been saying that a lot lately. Just curious, critics please keep your opinions to

yourself not interested in what anyone else has to say. Extremely bored, thx


----------



## Matson Snow

*Winter is OVER!!!!!!!*

Pack it in Boys.........Get the Mowers Ready..................:laughing:


----------



## alpine627

Too early for Pre-emergent. Crabgrass germination will not take place until soil temps 

reach 60 degrees


----------



## Luther

Ban Matson!


You can expect 90+ days when applied right. Maybe Tscape or Marc Stine could confirm....they are the experts.


----------



## Luther

alpine627;1439688 said:


> Too early for Pre-emergent. Crabgrass germination will not take place until soil temps
> 
> reach 60 degrees


I'm just referring to bed maintenance, not turf.


----------



## brookline

I believe Todd posted that about this time last year before we got hit a few good times..... If so do it again! Lol


----------



## P&M Landscaping

brookline;1439698 said:


> I believe Todd posted that about this time last year before we got hit a few good times..... If so do it again! Lol


I've got a trip planned to Denver the last week of February, you're welcome boys. I know its going to snow like a SOB when I'm gone.:realmad:


----------



## alpine627

TCLA;1439692 said:


> I'm just referring to bed maintenance, not turf.


sorry, guess I was thinking turf you are correct


----------



## 2FAST4U

Lightningllc;1439620 said:


> I got a question. I'm thinking of starting spring cleanups and mulch installation. Gonna start at condos. My guys are needing money and I just would like to take advantage of this weather.
> 
> Just don't know if I'll piss anyone off being its February, I can get mulch right now at good prices. Just never attempted to go out this early before.


I'm thinking kind of the same thing. I went and ordered parts to fix everything up and would like to have all the equipment ready to go by the end of the month. Then hopefully start mulching and odd jobs to get a good jump on things, so when mowing starts its not as crazy :laughing:


----------



## PowersTree

I pulled my mowers out yesterday, and started going over them. Starting to get the parts list together. 

I'm hoping to have them all done by the end of the month too. I've seen a few crews out doing cleanups the past few days. Even I am pondering doing a few myself next week.


----------



## dfd9

alpine627;1439688 said:


> Too early for Pre-emergent. Crabgrass germination will not take place until soil temps
> 
> reach 60 degrees


Not necessarily, it depends on what you apply.


----------



## Matson Snow

TCLA;1439689 said:


> Ban Matson!
> 
> You can expect 90+ days when applied right. Maybe Tscape or Marc Stine could confirm....they are the experts.


You can't BAN Me......I am a sometime Friend of The *"Sacred Cow"*.....:salute:.....


----------



## snowman6

Matson Snow;1439685 said:


> *Winter is OVER!!!!!!!*
> 
> Pack it in Boys.........Get the Mowers Ready..................:laughing:


Seen this is the weather thread. :laughing:


----------



## TheXpress2002

Matson Snow;1439685 said:


> *Winter is OVER!!!!!!!*
> 
> Pack it in Boys.........Get the Mowers Ready..................:laughing:


I beg to differ. Will have a post later today.


----------



## Superior L & L

Oh man !!!!!!!  You cannot dangle that it front of us. Posting later !


----------



## Lightningllc

Little birdie told me Detroit salt lowered prices. Can this be true??????? I hope it goes back to the old days of the $30's per ton. 

I have a site that has no mulch on it and is schueduled to be mulched this spring I was just hoping to get a jump on it before the rains come and everything is flooded.


----------



## newhere

i dont think it would be a good idea to mulch now, it will look like crap in the spring and even a wheel barrow is going to rut up the lawn. And im looking out the window and still see a huge amount of oak leaves hanging on.


----------



## Superior L & L

Back to $35 a ton would be cool


----------



## RayRay

TheXpress2002;1434075 said:


> Jumping ahead.....next weekend needs to be watched very closely. If you have plans I would leave them open ended....
> 
> ....then hello February 2008


Watching closely, Looks pretty sunny & warm here in Milford this weekend with NO SNOW!! I was ripped on here for saying storm was going south & NO Snow for the up coming weekend!!!! The NWS along with everyone else said nothing for Super Bowl weekend..Winter is not over, but the weather pattern continues for the next 10 days not as warm,but sunny cooler & No storms in the future.. So enjoy the weather & get things ready for Spring.. You never know last 2 weeks of Feb. & March could be Snowy, but I would bet against it!!!


----------



## TheXpress2002

Superior L & L;1439872 said:


> Oh man !!!!!!! You cannot dangle that it front of us. Posting later !


On the road today. It's a long drawn out post.


----------



## Lightningllc

Huh. I predict that it will snow and we might have to plow or salt in February and march. 

Everyone lets all throw our 2 cents in like all of the new name weather forecasters on here. 

Oh and spell correctly too


----------



## RayRay

Just standing up for myself, when I was getting ripped on.. No worries, Not scared...


----------



## firelwn82

24v6spd;1439671When help is needed in seconds police will be there in minutes if your lucky. In a life and death situation you better be prepared to defend yourself or you may be a statistic. Hopefully the medical examiner dosen't take that long to come pick up the perps body.[/QUOTE said:


> I'm not trying to be a tool here but... Do you know that in most cases it take 3 minutes for the 911 operator to dispatch a car to any type of call? In most cases we as firefighters are on the road within 2 minutes of our tones dropping. So just in this time you have on average 5 minutes of response time blown away. In my township we have 36 square miles to cover from 2 manned and 1 un manned stations. Our longest response time to the far north east corner is just under 8 minutes. So referring to your comment yeah its going to take some time to get to you. Now in bigger cities these public safety officers are hurting alot worse than we are here. They are working with alot less. If there on another call yeah your right it could take quite a bit of time to get to you. This is why I think espesially these days people need to get into self defense classes and start packing heat for when things get real bad.


----------



## TheXpress2002

RayRay;1439921 said:


> Just standing up for myself, when I was getting ripped on.. No worries, Not scared...


What am I, 75 miles off. Cookie for you. Oreo or chocolate chip?


----------



## 24v6spd

firelwn82;1439965 said:


> I'm not trying to be a tool here but... Do you know that in most cases it take 3 minutes for the 911 operator to dispatch a car to any type of call? In most cases we as firefighters are on the road within 2 minutes of our tones dropping. So just in this time you have on average 5 minutes of response time blown away. In my township we have 36 square miles to cover from 2 manned and 1 un manned stations. Our longest response time to the far north east corner is just under 8 minutes. So referring to your comment yeah its going to take some time to get to you. Now in bigger cities these public safety officers are hurting alot worse than we are here. They are working with alot less. If there on another call yeah your right it could take quite a bit of time to get to you. This is why I think espesially these days people need to get into self defense classes and start packing heat for when things get real bad.


 No actually I wasn't aware of those times. I have the utmost respect for public safety personnel and their sacrifices but they can only respond so fast and that may be too late.People need to be prepared to take care of business until authorities arrive and take measures such as being armed and having adequate fire extinguishers in the home.


----------



## Greenstar lawn

TheXpress2002;1439975 said:


> What am I, 75 miles off. Cookie for you. Oreo or chocolate chip?


Something tells me he doesn't know how many miles this storm missed us by.


----------



## TheXpress2002

Greenstar lawn;1440009 said:


> Something tells me he doesn't know how many miles this storm missed us by.


You can see the flipping cloud line with the sunset
....but I know I am wrong and I am willing to admit it


----------



## cgrappler135

RayRay;1439921 said:


> Just standing up for myself, when I was getting ripped on.. No worries, Not scared...


I wouldnt call standing up for yourself typing behind a computer. Not sure why you got the attitude but the weather is anyones guess. I like hearing yours, expresses,and anyones take on it but hate that you wanna throw it in peoples face. I will message you my # incase you wanna talk.


----------



## RayRay

Last week all I did was praise expresses weather knowledge, then said it wasn't gonna snow..I disagreed with him like every other major weather service & you guys jumped all over me for it.. I read this site for a year or so before posting, thought it was boring because the same 5-10 people posted, with everyone having the same opinion.


----------



## HGT INC.

firelwn82;1439965 said:


> I'm not trying to be a tool here but... Do you know that in most cases it take 3 minutes for the 911 operator to dispatch a car to any type of call? In most cases we as firefighters are on the road within 2 minutes of our tones dropping. So just in this time you have on average 5 minutes of response time blown away. In my township we have 36 square miles to cover from 2 manned and 1 un manned stations. Our longest response time to the far north east corner is just under 8 minutes. So referring to your comment yeah its going to take some time to get to you. Now in bigger cities these public safety officers are hurting alot worse than we are here. They are working with alot less. If there on another call yeah your right it could take quite a bit of time to get to you. This is why I think espesially these days people need to get into self defense classes and start packing heat for when things get real bad.


Where are you a volunteer firefighter?


----------



## Milwaukee

ENOUGH OF BICKERS !

I just saw this one and thought anyone who need salt spreader.

http://www.greatlakes4x4.com/showthread.php?t=230073


----------



## PowersTree

Any duck hunters here?

I just picked up a six week old yellow lab, boy. 

I'm trying to think of a duck hunting name, that isn't Drake, Hunter, or of the like. I want something kinda original, that fellow duck hunters can relate. 

I know this post is worthless without pics, ill get some posted soon, I've only had him for an hour now. But I've known for a few weeks I was getting a boy, but am stumped for a name. My last dog ended up being named Duke, after being nameless for a month.


----------



## newhere

im a duck hunter, got myself a pup who is 12 months old now. Smart little dude, i named him Diesel. Every one loves his name.

Get him on a heel collar NOW!!! 30 seconds a day with it and your all set. 
Let me know if you need ducks or duck wings i have a bunch in the freezer your more then welcome to have. 

Keep people from playing tug-o-war with him, if your going to play with my dog you have to follow rules. You tell him to HEEL, then tell him SIT and WHOOO, throw the toy and after he is stable loudly say his name to release him, he gets the toy and brings it to your feet. Back into position! 

get a cap gun to and break him in slowly


----------



## Greenstar lawn

PowersTree;1440052 said:


> Any duck hunters here?


Hell yeah I was the best at that nintendo game


----------



## 24v6spd

PowersTree;1440052 said:


> Any duck hunters here?
> 
> I just picked up a six week old yellow lab, boy.
> 
> I'm trying to think of a duck hunting name, that isn't Drake, Hunter, or of the like. I want something kinda original, that fellow duck hunters can relate.
> 
> I know this post is worthless without pics, ill get some posted soon, I've only had him for an hour now. But I've known for a few weeks I was getting a boy, but am stumped for a name. My last dog ended up being named Duke, after being nameless for a month.


Yes I hunt ducks and pretty much everything else.


----------



## Greenstar lawn

My best friends dad was a hunter and named his dog buckwheat and called him "Buck" for short. Thought it was a pretty good name


----------



## Red Bull Junkie

I have an 8 month yellow male. Great pup, can't wait to hit the blind........when he is ready. Which heel collar do you have?


----------



## newhere

the metal one with the long mean spikes on the inside. They only yelp a few times and then learn real quick.


come to think of it, its not my collar i actually need to get it back to the other guy.


----------



## Green Leaves

I hope to meet all the members at the MGIA show that keep telling anyone with an opinion to keep it to themselves. It will be really good to put faces with the names. Express's opinions on the weather are greatly appreciated. So are other guys like 
Ray Ray and Foster before he was run out of here. And yes, Matson, I have over 30,000 gallons of calcium chloride. I understand that you think that you are something special.:laughing:


----------



## Red Bull Junkie

newhere;1440144 said:


> the metal one with the long mean spikes on the inside. They only yelp a few times and then learn real quick.
> 
> come to think of it, its not my collar i actually need to get it back to the other guy.


I'm gonna have to try one of these. Just an FYI, gundogsupply.com has some good stuff and shipping is fast.

I would also like to meet some of you fellas at the show. Do I just look for the big circle jerk when I show up or is there going to be a meeting place?


----------



## newhere

i would look for a circle jerk going on with a big wet pile of snow in the middle!!! 


when is the show anyways?


----------



## lawn boy

What's up green leaves???? Some of these guys can't give a forcast if their life depended on it..so ray ray foster keep on posting.


----------



## bln

It isn't the fact that they have differing view points, its the way they presented them.


----------



## PowersTree

Sounds like we are gonna have to get together pre snow season and blast some fowl. 

I've even got a cabin in the up, Id offer as a base camp. Path to bath, generator power, no onsite water, but a nice cabin. 

Thanks for the tips on the puppy. Tug of war was already played with him, but won't happen any more. Now that you pointed that out, I seen the flaw my old dog had. But my first dog was kind of a all around hunter. He was a lab/wimiriner (sp!!!!!!!!!) mix. At 9 years old he still only weighed 35 lbs, at knee height. Wimie build and face. Web feet lab. 

Anyways, he ALWAYS fought giving up "toys", but never game. He wouldn't deliver to my hand, but immediately dropped it at my feet. He held fairly well, but the pointer attitude made him jumpy. Once the guns went off, he was gone. No holding him when he KNEW a bird was down. Ran rabbits, and pointed upland with the paw up. He wasn't a trial dog by any means, but that dog is what made me LOVE hunting. PS, I don't deer hunt, the ADD gets in the way.


----------



## 24v6spd

PowersTree;1440301 said:


> Sounds like we are gonna have to get together pre snow season and blast some fowl.
> 
> I've even got a cabin in the up, Id offer as a base camp. Path to bath, generator power, no onsite water, but a nice cabin.
> 
> Thanks for the tips on the puppy. Tug of war was already played with him, but won't happen any more. Now that you pointed that out, I seen the flaw my old dog had. But my first dog was kind of a all around hunter. He was a lab/wimiriner (sp!!!!!!!!!) mix. At 9 years old he still only weighed 35 lbs, at knee height. Wimie build and face. Web feet lab.
> 
> Anyways, he ALWAYS fought giving up "toys", but never game. He wouldn't deliver to my hand, but immediately dropped it at my feet. He held fairly well, but the pointer attitude made him jumpy. Once the guns went off, he was gone. No holding him when he KNEW a bird was down. Ran rabbits, and pointed upland with the paw up. He wasn't a trial dog by any means, but that dog is what made me LOVE hunting. PS, I don't deer hunt, the ADD gets in the way.


 Possible names for the pup. Deke,Wade. I have had mostly English Setters, had 3 at one time.


----------



## PowersTree

I think you just won the name this puppy contest 

Deke is gonna stick I think.


----------



## 2FAST4U

Whats he win????


----------



## PowersTree

Greenstar lawn;1440062 said:


> Hell yeah I was the best at that nintendo game


That's about the only video game I ever enjoyed playing 

Even these newer hunting video games are too complex for me, though it is probably just the stupid Wii controls.


----------



## PowersTree

2FAST4U;1440430 said:


> Whats he win????


Ummmmmmm, knowing he thought of a pretty cool name......even the ole lady likes it.


----------



## 24v6spd

PowersTree;1440436 said:


> Ummmmmmm, knowing he thought of a pretty cool name......even the ole lady likes it.


 Sweet, must be good if the lady of the house likes it. Just popped into my head this morning.


----------



## Matson Snow

TheXpress2002;1440019 said:


> You can see the flipping cloud line with the sunset
> ....but I know I am wrong and I am willing to admit it


It takes a Big Man to admit he is Wrong.......Takes a Bigger Man to Kick him when is Down...........:laughing:


----------



## newhere

PowersTree;1440298 said:


> Sounds like we are gonna have to get together pre snow season and blast some fowl.
> 
> I've even got a cabin in the up, Id offer as a base camp. Path to bath, generator power, no onsite water, but a nice cabin.
> 
> Thanks for the tips on the puppy. Tug of war was already played with him, but won't happen any more. Now that you pointed that out, I seen the flaw my old dog had. But my first dog was kind of a all around hunter. He was a lab/wimiriner (sp!!!!!!!!!) mix. At 9 years old he still only weighed 35 lbs, at knee height. Wimie build and face. Web feet lab.
> 
> Anyways, he ALWAYS fought giving up "toys", but never game. He wouldn't deliver to my hand, but immediately dropped it at my feet. He held fairly well, but the pointer attitude made him jumpy. Once the guns went off, he was gone. No holding him when he KNEW a bird was down. Ran rabbits, and pointed upland with the paw up. He wasn't a trial dog by any means, but that dog is what made me LOVE hunting. PS, I don't deer hunt, the ADD gets in the way.


how to you guys do up in the U.P? ive never gone up there but always wanted to, i hear you can get some canvas backs out on the big water and everyone tells me those are the best eating ducks ever.

I never got my dog trained to perfection, i was always planning on sending him away for classes for a few months. For 1,500 bucks i think its worth it myself, i still may do it this summer. He sits, stays and always brings the ducks back so i cant complain. He doesnt know hand signals so when a duck goes down in the reeds it may take him 20 min to find it but never once has he come out of the reeds with out a duck in his mouth.

Start working his nose when hes a pup, he will learn to trust it. Take a duck wing on a string and drag it 5 feet in the lawn and then put it behind a tree or a rock. Let him wind it and then find it. Praise him like he won the lotto when he gets it. Then as he gets better keep goin farther and farther with it and make it harder. I use to drag a whole duck through the nastiest swamp around, across the creek over a down tree, back track a little and then hide it in the tiniest little hole. It would take me 15 minutes to hide it and that darn dog would be walking out with it in 30 seconds!

I have a real good video on dog training, if i can find it i will mail it to you.


----------



## 2FAST4U

Here's another question, two of my whips started running like s$%t end of the season. I was able to get by but I'm wondering if I should just buy two new ones or rebuild. I can put a new jug, piston, and rings on them for under $100 each. I've already tried new plugs, fuel filters, fuel lines, air filter, and lots of seafoam. Helped a little but still not right. What's everyone think


----------



## snowfighter83

2FAST4U;1440565 said:


> Here's another question, two of my whips started running like s$%t end of the season. I was able to get by but I'm wondering if I should just buy two new ones or rebuild. I can put a new jug, piston, and rings on them for under $100 each. I've already tried new plugs, fuel filters, fuel lines, air filter, and lots of seafoam. Helped a little but still not right. What's everyone think


i think its worth it to get all new handheld stuff even blowers every spring.. keep a whip for backup get rida the rest on cl.


----------



## 24v6spd

2FAST4U;1440565 said:


> Here's another question, two of my whips started running like s$%t end of the season. I was able to get by but I'm wondering if I should just buy two new ones or rebuild. I can put a new jug, piston, and rings on them for under $100 each. I've already tried new plugs, fuel filters, fuel lines, air filter, and lots of seafoam. Helped a little but still not right. What's everyone think


 Did you check the spark arrestor screen and make sure the muffler is not filled with carbon? When you take off the muffler you can see if your piston is scored. If you do rebuild don't forget crank bearings and seals. I have done a lot of them and when finished they run like new.


----------



## Lightningllc

Don't waste your time fixing them. Go to jthomas and buy a kgt 27a whip for 225. They last 2-3 years. Only problem is the gas caps.


----------



## Milwaukee

2FAST4U;1440565 said:


> Here's another question, two of my whips started running like s$%t end of the season. I was able to get by but I'm wondering if I should just buy two new ones or rebuild. I can put a new jug, piston, and rings on them for under $100 each. I've already tried new plugs, fuel filters, fuel lines, air filter, and lots of seafoam. Helped a little but still not right. What's everyone think


Check Compression

My friend had couple stihl trimmers with 4 stroke they seem to had issues with carbs for some reason. They replace carb then it work perfect.

Check Muffler's screen to made sure it clean.


----------



## Milwaukee

Lightningllc;1440591 said:


> Don't waste your time fixing them. Go to jthomas and buy a kgt 27a whip for 225. They last 2-3 years. Only problem is the gas caps.


I would buy all nonrunning equipments you having there.


----------



## Lightningllc

Milwaukee;1440597 said:


> I would buy all nonrunning equipments you having there.


I think the weedwip pile on the shelve has about 20-30 non running.


----------



## 2FAST4U

24v6spd;1440576 said:


> Did you check the spark arrestor screen and make sure the muffler is not filled with carbon? When you take off the muffler you can see if your piston is scored. If you do rebuild don't forget crank bearings and seals. I have done a lot of them and when finished they run like new.


Spark arrestors have been pulled out, mufflers cleaned. Didn't think to look in there to see if the piston is scored. Why should the bearings and seals be rebuild too? Just asking, I'm trying to learn more so I dont have to take the stuff to the dealer as much


----------



## Milwaukee

Text me for further information on these.


30 non-running equipments OUCH


----------



## Milwaukee

2FAST4U;1440605 said:


> Spark arrestors have been pulled out, mufflers cleaned. Didn't think to look in there to see if the piston is scored. Why should the bearings and seals be rebuild too? Just asking, I'm trying to learn more so I dont have to take the stuff to the dealer as much


Check compression it only 1 min to find out.

Remove muffler you can see cylinder they not supposed to look like this.

http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4150/5452912196_9479e1e175.jpg

http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5176/5452918046_9c29bf4803.jpg


----------



## 24v6spd

2FAST4U;1440605 said:


> Spark arrestors have been pulled out, mufflers cleaned. Didn't think to look in there to see if the piston is scored. Why should the bearings and seals be rebuild too? Just asking, I'm trying to learn more so I dont have to take the stuff to the dealer as much


 If the piston and rings are shot the bearings are usually due for replacement, You can check the bearings and reuse them if they look good but iI would definately replace the seals If your going to rebuild why not spend the extra $10-$15 and do it right.


----------



## snowfighter83

boy they let any1 on this site huh lmao..


----------



## bln

I added th plow snow part because that is what this forum is sbout, not whoes taller, fatter, can be a tougher guy on a key board. This forum is about white gold. And the weather forecast about white gold.


----------



## Lightningllc

Matson we need to hang out I like your style.


----------



## Greenstar lawn

I am not looking forward to the half time show tonight. I think they could do better then Madonna. Isn't it funny how she is also kicking off a tour after the super bowl?


----------



## 2FAST4U

Justin, Look forward to meeting you at the MGIA show (if your going) along with a few others on here.

Well thanks for the info on the whips, I might tear one down this week and see what it looks like or I might buy some of those one's you talked about Justin.

Oh and time for beer and lots of food!!!!


----------



## GimmeSnow!!

Damn guys this is ridiculous. I have been reading this thread for the last couple years, I don't post often, I try to keep my mouth shut and ears open because I know I've got a lot to learn. But do we really need to play games? create fake names? Threaten each other and make fun of each other over a computer? If you don't like what someone is saying either ignore it or disagree respectfully and move on.


----------



## Mike_PS

ok guys, I think we have all endured enough of the bickering between a few here...so, let's use the site, and this thread, to discuss ideas, etc. with others that are interested in the snow and ice business

as one member just said, if you do not like another member then, by all means, use the "ignore" feature and don't respond to that specific person. there's no need to keep positng in this thread with the bashing and bickering of one another

thanks, we would appreciate it :waving:


----------



## bln

I wonder how many pages would this thread be without all the deletions?


----------



## Lightningllc

20000. Plus or take alittle


----------



## bln

Well I for one learned alot today, home depot is for tools, height and weight is important when posting here, and how to rebuild awheed whip. Very imformative website.


----------



## Lightningllc

Ya brad same here. I've learned so much on plowsite. I've met a lot of good people too. Thank you plowsite you are the best


----------



## Matson Snow

Lightningllc;1440661 said:


> Matson we need to hang out I like your style.


Look forward to it....But, we would have to find someone to pay for all the Beer...I really like to drink......:laughing:

Maybee around the MGIA show......I want the seat Facing the Door to see whos coming...:laughing:


----------



## Lightningllc

I get free beer at weingartz so u ready to drink up. I've been saving my pennies for a whole year for this. Facebook me


----------



## 2FAST4U

Lightningllc;1440756 said:


> I get free beer at weingartz so u ready to drink up. I've been saving my pennies for a whole year for this. Facebook me


Look forward to it!!! Cant wait!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Leisure Time LC

Lightningllc;1440756 said:


> I get free beer at weingartz so u ready to drink up. I've been saving my pennies for a whole year for this. Facebook me


You and Matson need to get a room  lol


----------



## Lightningllc

I'm gonna throw a water ballon at you in the office tomorrow


----------



## Leisure Time LC

I am calling in sick tomorrow... To much drinking tonight


----------



## Lightningllc

I already did. The boss is making me take a half day.


----------



## Leisure Time LC

Sweet, gotta love when the boss speaks. I have a meeting(interview) at noon tomorrow...... jk


----------



## Boomer123

Any favorite super bowl commercials


----------



## bln

No, half time sucked, the commercials sucked, eli is overrated, if it wasn't for mario's reception they wouldn't have won.


----------



## Superior L & L

Well I won the first three quarters and my ride won the last on Squares ! Mine were bigger wins than hers


----------



## bln

I hope yours is bigger then hers


----------



## PowersTree

Here's a few pics of the pup.

Deke is my favorite name we have heard so far, but we've had a few miss haps with the pronunciation by our 5 year old. We all like the name, but.........

Anyways here's the pics, I will take my dog chat to toe dog thread after this......well unless its work related


----------



## PowersTree

As far as duck hunting the UP, I've never done it with a gun, but spent countless hours on the shorelines with a camera. 

Most of my duck hunting has been private property around here, on smaller ponds. 

I now have a 16ft John boat with a 25hp on it, and know where I'm trying opening morning 

I've never hunted big water, always smaller lakes, ponds, and fields for geese. 
I need to start restocking some hunting gear, as my last dog has been gone 4 years, and I gave my dekes away. 

Who offered wings????? If you could shoot me a pm, or call I would love to grab a few. I will be going to mgia, and also whatever greet you guys have, if we could meet then great. if not, ill drive to you. 

Puppy is going to my favorite hunting spot for his first trip to the blind tomorrow 

Mainly for the photo shoot. To bad its so cold, or he would have already been wet.


----------



## RayRay

We rebuild all blowers & whips.. Alway's have & always will.. Most new stuff is garbage.. same problem happens to new & older models. Rebuilds done right are just as good as new.. Earlier post " I buy new hand held equipment every year" Really?? You must make a lot of money to afford to do that !! What are you or your workers doing to trash equipment that fast??????


----------



## PowersTree

In my eyes, 2 stroke equip has three stages of life. 

Primary piece when its new. 

Backup piece after a year, maybe two. 

Parts for the backup pile. I dont buy used, unless its a stupid good deal.


----------



## snowfighter83

RayRay;1441054 said:


> We rebuild all blowers & whips.. Alway's have & always will.. Most new stuff is garbage.. same problem happens to new & older models. Rebuilds done right are just as good as new.. Earlier post " I buy new hand held equipment every year" Really?? You must make a lot of money to afford to do that !! What are you or your workers doing to trash equipment that fast??????


im not sure if your talkin about my post or not.

this is what i said


> i think its worth it to get all new handheld stuff even blowers every spring.. keep a whip for backup get rida the rest on cl.


 post #27639 pg.1383.

I do think its a good idea. that does not mean u have to do this.


----------



## RayRay

That's cool, If it works for you..Just wondering how you burn out a blower or whip in one season.. I put 60-65 hours a week on my 2 cycle stuff & there not junk @ end of year.. We might have to rebuild carb, new carb etc. every 2-3 years.. What type of blowers??


----------



## procut

FWIW I have some Redmax stuff thats on it's 4th or 5th season of heavy commercial use and still going strong. Have had to do a few repairs here and there to them but nothing serious. I have a Stihl hedge trimmer thats 7 or 8 years old and still going strong, it gets used all the time, too. 

In my expirience you need to buy hand helds new and try to take decent care of them and they last atleast a few seasons. Buying new every year is crazy.


----------



## 24v6spd

PowersTree;1441032 said:


> Here's a few pics of the pup.
> 
> Deke is my favorite name we have heard so far, but we've had a few miss haps with the pronunciation by our 5 year old. We all like the name, but.........
> 
> Anyways here's the pics, I will take my dog chat to toe dog thread after this......well unless its work related
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/QUOT Nice looking pup, he looks right at home there.


----------



## 24v6spd

Boomer123;1440978 said:


> Any favorite super bowl commercials


The Chrysler commercial with Clint.


----------



## flykelley

PowersTree;1441032 said:


> Here's a few pics of the pup.
> 
> Deke is my favorite name we have heard so far, but we've had a few miss haps with the pronunciation by our 5 year old. We all like the name, but.........
> 
> Anyways here's the pics, I will take my dog chat to toe dog thread after this......well unless its work related


Hi Powers Tree
Looks like a good looking Golden you have there, I like Archer or Dakota for a name. What kennel did he come from?

Mike


----------



## 2FAST4U

Nice looking pup!! With all this dog talk, I have a friend who is looking for a female black lab. She just had to put theres down (14yrs) any ideas? She really doesn't care about papers or bloodlines

About the whips, I should have said one is 7yrs olds and one is 3yrs old


----------



## flykelley

2FAST4U;1441140 said:


> Nice looking pup!! With all this dog talk, I have a friend who is looking for a female black lab. She just had to put theres down (14yrs) any ideas? She really doesn't care about papers or bloodlines
> 
> About the whips, I should have said one is 7yrs olds and one is 3yrs old


She needs to care about the bloodlines, lots of bad breeders out there. You really need a breeder that does Heart, Eyes and hips certs at the very least. Also have her look at the COF of the parents and how long the bloodlines have lived in the past. A lot of great info at OFA website and of course K9data.com is a great place to check on the bloodlines of both parent's and GP. This can save her a lot of time and money let alone grief down the road.

Mike


----------



## 2FAST4U

flykelley;1441145 said:


> She needs to care about the bloodlines, lots of bad breeders out there. You really need a breeder that does Heart, Eyes and hips certs at the very least. Also have her look at the COF of the parents and how long the bloodlines have lived in the past. A lot of great info at OFA website and of course K9data.com is a great place to check on the bloodlines of both parent's and GP. This can save her a lot of time and money let alone grief down the road.
> 
> Mike


Guess I should have been more clear, she's talking about when you see the breeders saying "came from a great hunting bloodline" she's not to worried about how well it will retrive. Thanks Mike


----------



## dfd9

RayRay;1441091 said:


> I put 60-65 hours a week on my 2 cycle stuff


..............


----------



## firelwn82

This is always something not many people would know and should know if you ask me. Residents should understand everything takes time. I know exactly what its like calling 911 and waiting and how it seems forever but in reality it is usually under 10-15 minutes in real time.



24v6spd;1440007 said:


> No actually I wasn't aware of those times. I have the utmost respect for public safety personnel and their sacrifices but they can only respond so fast and that may be too late.People need to be prepared to take care of business until authorities arrive and take measures such as being armed and having adequate fire extinguishers in the home.


Its in my signature. Just north of Pine Knob.



HGT INC.;1440043 said:


> Where are you a volunteer firefighter?


----------



## firelwn82

dfd9;1441168 said:


> ..............


HA HA HA..... I was thinking the same thing... He must mean he is driving from site to site leaving the things running.... I highley doubt this would be true.


----------



## 24v6spd

dfd9;1441168 said:


> ..............


LOL. That is priceless. Thanks, I needed a good laugh this morning.


----------



## Lightningllc

Someone must be a weed whip kid. We put 40-50 hrs a week on the mowers but the time cards read 60-70 hrs. 

Fuel time, travel time, start stop 

The only thing we go though is whips. They just wear out. I have employed that only run whips all day. 

My pile of whips are from the last 14 years.


----------



## Matson Snow

Wow......

RayRay / Plowman puts Alot of Hours on his Weedwhips......


----------



## 24v6spd

On the subject of 2/cycle equipment: If you buy commercial quality equipment you should get 3-5 years of useage before you have problems providing that you maintain them properly and use good oil. Many have warranties of 2 years or more. The part most likely to fail IMHO is the ignition module and some have lifetime warranties. I can't begin to count the number of units I have picked or had given to me that needed something as simple as a spark plug.


----------



## alternative

GimmeSnow!!;1440681 said:


> Damn guys this is ridiculous. I have been reading this thread for the last couple years, I don't post often, I try to keep my mouth shut and ears open because I know I've got a lot to learn. But do we really need to play games? create fake names? Threaten each other and make fun of each other over a computer? If you don't like what someone is saying either ignore it or disagree respectfully and move on.


Really...this site is becoming boring...i havent been on in a while and come to 40 pages of BS talk about nothing work related.. I seriously dont have the time and dont get how most people do, to be on here everyday posting BS talk. Must be nice..



RayRay;1441054 said:


> We rebuild all blowers & whips.. Alway's have & always will.. Most new stuff is garbage.. same problem happens to new & older models. Rebuilds done right are just as good as new.. Earlier post " I buy new hand held equipment every year" Really?? You must make a lot of money to afford to do that !! What are you or your workers doing to trash equipment that fast??????


I agree, rather rebuild what can be rebuilt than buy the newer junk (emissions control) whips/blowers that are out there now. I do buy a couple new pcs every year(as needed) just to keep from having downtime 
If you maintain the equip it will last more than 1 or 2 seasons (if its quality equip) not Echo or Poulian homeowner stuff.


----------



## Lightningllc

24v6spd;1441230 said:


> On the subject of 2/cycle equipment: If you buy commercial quality equipment you should get 3-5 years of useage before you have problems providing that you maintain them properly and use good oil. Many have warranties of 2 years or more. The part most likely to fail IMHO is the ignition module and some have lifetime warranties. I can't begin to count the number of units I have picked or had given to me that needed something as simple as a spark plug.


Beg to differ. Redmax whips do not ever want to start the stratocharge setup is junk. And I bought cheaper whips now the clutches, shafts, heads, recoils just wear out.

Last fall I went back to all stihl and so far I love them and so do the guys. The br600 is way better than the eb7000 or 8000.


----------



## bigjeeping

Snow???????????? Where are you?


----------



## 2FAST4U

Lightningllc;1441238 said:


> Beg to differ. Redmax whips do not ever want to start the stratocharge setup is junk. And I bought cheaper whips now the clutches, shafts, heads, recoils just wear out.
> 
> Last fall I went back to all stihl and so far I love them and so do the guys. The br600 is way better than the eb7000 or 8000.


What stihl's are you running for whips


----------



## 24v6spd

Lightningllc;1441238 said:


> Beg to differ. Redmax whips do not ever want to start the stratocharge setup is junk. And I bought cheaper whips now the clutches, shafts, heads, recoils just wear out.
> 
> Last fall I went back to all stihl and so far I love them and so do the guys. The br600 is way better than the eb7000 or 8000.


 I use all Stihl trimmers and have had great luck with them. I have a few Redmax blowers but never really liked them. I like Echo blowers in particular the PB400E which is no longer made.The unit has a metal housing and fan. I have a large stock of parts to keep them running so I don't think I'll be switching anytime soon.


----------



## cuttingedge13

Lightningllc;1441238 said:


> Beg to differ. Redmax whips do not ever want to start the stratocharge setup is junk. And I bought cheaper whips now the clutches, shafts, heads, recoils just wear out.
> 
> Last fall I went back to all stihl and so far I love them and so do the guys. The br600 is way better than the eb7000 or 8000.


Redmax Stratocharge is Junk! I still run Shindaiwa T-270 whips and Redmax EB6200, EB7000 and EB7001 Blowers. Its getting hard to find any of these used anymore to rebuild. Some of this equipment will be on it's 15th season of duty. My motto is always carry a spare!


----------



## redskinsfan34

Last fall I went back to all stihl and so far I love them and so do the guys. The br600 is way better than the eb7000 or 8000.[/QUOTE]

Agree 100% . Only use Stihl and only will use Stihl. They are a bit more expensive but I'm the only one handling them so I don't mind.


----------



## PowersTree

flykelley;1441135 said:


> Hi Powers Tree
> Looks like a good looking Golden you have there, I like Archer or Dakota for a name. What kennel did he come from?
> 
> Mike


He didn't come from a kennel. He's a mutt of sorts. Father is a eyes hips certified black, mom is a will akc lab. These two dogs are neighbors, and an "accident happened"

Its honestly more important that he's a good family dog, than a hunting dog to me, but ill make him a decent retriever.


----------



## TGS Inc.

I'm getting way to much sleep this winter!!

Here is a little article on other areas being challanged by lack of snow...
http://www.nwitimes.com/news/local/...cle_95ce5f2b-04b9-5c75-83bb-03da8e7e2a40.html


----------



## snowfighter83

RayRay;1441091 said:


> That's cool, If it works for you..Just wondering how you burn out a blower or whip in one season.. I put 60-65 hours a week on my 2 cycle stuff & there not junk @ end of year.. We might have to rebuild carb, new carb etc. every 2-3 years.. What type of blowers??


just so your clear i dont even own a company anymore. im jus throwin my 2 cents.
none of this stuff gets burned up. its tip top shape we would clean everything anytime we got caught in the rain since it was all wet already even mowers n decks.

im goin to use lightning as an example. now im not bashing ilke him. thers always some1 starting a co. they want to buy good used stuff. one could sell a $300 1 year old whip for 200, 250. put that towards a new one. chainsaws trimmer and things dont get used as much so no need.
I do have a redmax eb4300 when did they make them 12 year ago at least. im pretty sure it will start on second pull after sittin since fall. this was not ever rebuilt.

now imagine this the guy i worked for and learned from growing up replaced handhelds like we have discussed every spring. and mowers every two years.. Brand new Dixie's and walkbehinds every two years. out with old in with new.


----------



## HGT INC.

firelwn82;1441184 said:


> This is always something not many people would know and should know if you ask me. Residents should understand everything takes time. I know exactly what its like calling 911 and waiting and how it seems forever but in reality it is usually under 10-15 minutes in real time.
> 
> Its in my signature. Just north of Pine Knob.


Lots of places north of PN....????


----------



## Matson Snow

What a Nice Day........Thumbs Up

*Winter is Over!!!!!!!.......Its Over!!!!!*

I wonder what Expresses Thoughts are for the Coming Week......

I will even Take Plowman / RayRay / Greenleaves / Lawnboys thoughts on the coming weeks Weather.......:waving:


----------



## Lightningllc

Matson you sound just like I did last winter.


I hope it's over. I really do.


----------



## Superior L & L

Sent off some plant requests, this morning. If all goes as planned we will be landscaping Wednesday - Friday this week


----------



## Superior L & L

I'm good with 5-8 more salts and a 2" push to wrap up the season. Throw in some landscaping g and this winter will be not to bad


----------



## Lightningllc

Thinking of getting a tan today. That sun is fricken hot. Can't wait for spring hopefully after all this nice spring like weather we have been having this winter I hope spring is not a mess. Well I guess theirs no frost so that will help. 

It would be nice not to have frost laws this spring.


----------



## bln

Hey Justin, I sent you a P.M.


----------



## Matson Snow

Played 9 Holes of Golf Today......Felt Good to be swinging Again.....


----------



## Lightningllc

Brad I didn't get it. I'll text u. U still got the 982 cell phone right??


----------



## bln

I'm swinging again, oh you meant golf.


----------



## Matson Snow

bln;1441449 said:


> I'm swinging again, oh you meant golf.


Easy.....I Don't need anymore PMs telling me to Behave.......:laughing:


----------



## michigancutter

Wow this weather is insane. Already getting calls on spring clean ups and gutters. Hell might evening go out this wek and do a few small ones.
Why not.


----------



## BIZZY BEE

send this out to all of you in michigan. federal motor carrier safety administration (49cfr392.82) new amended law as of january 3rd.About the use of cell phones. I found this on (michigan legal news).AS an owner operator I dont want these kind of fines. Also ive heard that around the brighton area there pushing this law hard because of the $$$$$.02/06/12


----------



## Lightningllc

Matson Snow;1441454 said:


> Easy.....I Don't need anymore PMs telling me to Behave.......:laughing:


Behave or we unleash the ******* on you.


----------



## lawn boy

I don't think winter is done just yet but another week that looks pretty good except a couple of snow flakes.. so all of is that are pre paid are in good shape....ready for spring too.


----------



## Green Leaves

Lawn Boy. If you are going to post a reply on the weather, I am going to need detailed information on your sources. How is it that you can make such an irresponsible prediction?


----------



## eatonpaving

Green Leaves;1441582 said:


> Lawn Boy. If you are going to post a reply on the weather, I am going to need detailed information on your sources. How is it that you can make such an irresponsible prediction?


well channel 7 said the same thing this morning...so did wjr, and their still saying it tonight.....and winter is almost over,,,what 5 1/2 weeks to go till spring....still get storms in the spring thou...


----------



## lawn boy

It's not over til the phat lady sings......you know that.....I know the ground hog knows...


----------



## eatonpaving

Home » Weather » Long-Range
2012 Long-Range Weather Forecast for Lower Lakes

Free Historic Almanacs!
Weather Cams
Almanac Headquarters

See full-size images, hourly updates, and history.

See other weather cams in the U.S. and Canada.














Classified Ads

Of Interest
Home & Garden
Astrology

TANDY LEATHER has a free 156-page catalog full of over 3,000 leather and leathercraft products including tools, hardware and leather repair essentials. 

MOUTH CANKER SORES. Natural Remedy & Prevention that really works. Positive results. Instant delivery by computer. Buy Now! Start Today!

SCIENCE FUN for Kids and Parents! Experiments, projects, videos, and more! Visit:
View All Classifieds
Advertise Here
Free Collection: Guides and Charts!

Free Collection: Guides and Charts!From The Old Farmer's Almanac: Sign up to receive a FREE guide (A $9.95 value!) plus updates from Almanac.com.
Get your FREE GUIDE now!
Get instant access to our best content!

2012 Digital Almanac
2012 U.S. Long-Range Weather Forecast
Customized Weather History


Buy Long-Range Weather
(Nov. 2011 - Oct. 2012)

Complete 2012 Long-Range Weather Forecast for the Lower Lakes Region, November 2011 to October 2012 includes week-by-week details.
Buy Item Now
Free 2-Month Weather Forecast
Map showing long-range weather ragion

Facebook
StumbleUpon
Yahoo
LinkedIn

FEBRUARY 2012: temperature 20° (4° below avg.); precipitation 1" (1" below avg.); Feb 1-3: Snow showers, turning milder; Feb 4-6: Lake snows, very cold; Feb 7-11: Sunny, mild, then snow showers, cold; Feb 12-16: Snow showers, cold; Feb 17-19: Lake snows, very cold; Feb 20-22: Snow, then snow showers, cold; Feb 23-29: Snow showers, seasonable.

MARCH 2012: temperature 38° (2° above avg.); precipitation 2.5" (0.5" below avg.); Mar 1-4: Sunny, mild; Mar 5-7: Showers, mild; Mar 8-12: Snowy periods, cold; Mar 13-17: Snow, then flurries, cold; Mar 18-24: Showers, then sunny, warm; Mar 25-28: Rain, then sunny, cool; Mar 29-31: Rainy; mild, then cool.


----------



## lawn boy

can still snow on April......


----------



## lawn boy

In April sorry spelling I know.....lol


----------



## Lightningllc

Are you talking to yourself and answering yourself though different screen names. 

Good idea I'm gonna try it.


----------



## lawn boy

Lightningllc;1441611 said:


> Are you talking to yourself and answering yourself though different screen names.
> 
> Good idea I'm gonna try it.


two different people.......


----------



## 2FAST4U

Lightningllc;1441611 said:


> Are you talking to yourself and answering yourself though different screen names.
> 
> Good idea I'm gonna try it.


Think this is the next best thing to a like button


----------



## lawn boy

Lightningllc;1441611 said:


> Are you talking to yourself and answering yourself though different screen names.
> 
> Good idea I'm gonna try it.


Two different people ....


----------



## Mike_PS

time to clean it up guys...I've asked several times now

I don't want to have to close the thread down so let's keep it decent


----------



## Plow man Foster

Well Hello plowsite community!


----------



## lawn boy

Plow man Foster;1441873 said:


> Well Hello plowsite community!


Welcome back to plowsite.....


----------



## HGT INC.

*Farmers Almenac*

Now there's a weather forecast!!


----------



## bigjeeping

Michael J. Donovan;1441756 said:


> time to clean it up guys...I've asked several times now
> 
> I don't want to have to close the thread down so let's keep it decent


Instead of closing the thread down, can you ban members from the site? I'm no tech, but there's got to be a way to ban an IP.


----------



## HGT INC.

*Help*

I don't think anyone here wants this site shut down. I have gained tons on great info. here from everyone. I think the real reason why there is so much bickering is due to the lack of snow. When we had a month like last February guys were helping each other with assistance on equipment repairs, product recommendations and even helping one and other out if you needed someone to plow a a property if you got in a jam. I don't chime in too often, as usually I'm on the receiving of information, rather than offering it. We have been warned in the past, lets not blow it. Where can you get all of this help for free without even leaving your home or office. Thanks guys, just my feelings.


----------



## PowersTree

I know this, my winter is over!!! Its time to start spring work. Doing cleanup and oak trim this week. Mowers have a parts list waiting on February snow check, and I started flyering today. Door hangers about to happen now to I think. 

Also, the dog ended up with Remington, Remi for short. I've found a few retrver dog forums, and will shift my attention away from snow. I pray we get an ice storm to wrap up the year. 

I must say, this winter will hurt the lowballers even worse than last year. I set myself up 50/50 seasonal/hourly, and this winter still hurt bad!!!!! Oh well, bring on spring!!!!!!!!!!! Glad I didn't invest in a plow this past fall, about to be some freshly set up trucks for sale.


----------



## Matson Snow

Michael J. Donovan;1441756 said:


> time to clean it up guys...I've asked several times now
> 
> I don't want to have to close the thread down so let's keep it decent


Then Lets get rid of the Dead Wood and people posting under 3-4 or even 5 screen names...The Time for the Kiddie Crap to End....just My Opinion..Im Sorry if im being Mean...


----------



## Superior L & L

Matson Snow;1442026 said:


> Then Lets get rid of the Dead Wood and people posting under 3-4 or even 5 screen names...The Time for the Kiddie Crap to End....just My Opinion..Im Sorry if im being Mean...


That's for sure 
Never had problems until "the kid" showed up


----------



## firelwn82

HGT INC.;1441379 said:


> Lots of places north of PN....????


I said its in my signature.... Top right.... I didnt think I had to spoon feed you the information...


----------



## Charles

The best thing to do is use the Ignore feature for members that you don't want to see or interact with. Lashing out at them just contributes to the problem. Nobody want to see a page full of whizzing matches.


----------



## Charles

If we can prove some one has more than one screen name then we can take action. You guys have to be the adults and ignore those you don't want to interact with. You can make this thread what you want it to be by ignoring them. We will deal with those that break the rules of the forums. But we don't get rid of members just for lack of popularity.


----------



## Metro Lawn

Just in... light snow and freezing drizzle in the Imlay City / Marlette area.


----------



## bln

He firelawn, some of us on cell phones don't have that info available.


----------



## Green Leaves

Charles, so what you are saying is that Green Leaves, lawnboy, foster, and ray ray are all different guys? With different information and separate i.p. addresses? That sounds like what we have been trying to tell them all along. :laughing: Sorry that anyone that sticks up for Foster is a bad guy. Some guys just don't care for bullies. It's as simple as that.


----------



## TheXpress2002

Quiet week. Friday as the front crosses the state snow showers should develop along the front should be nothing more than a dusting if that. *IMO* major changes are ahead. Temps will be brought back down to average for an extended period of time. With the unreliability of the models and most data throughout winter thus far I hesitate to comment for the backlash that will surely follow....but, there is very active pattern being advertised. Currently the dates to follow are 14th (late) 16th 18th (has been very consistent with a crippling system) and 21st.

I will refrain from posting the maps and such.


----------



## Lightningllc

TheXpress2002;1442136 said:


> Quiet week. Friday as the front crosses the state snow showers should develop along the front should be nothing more than a dusting if that. *IMO* major changes are ahead. Temps will be brought back down to average for an extended period of time. With the unreliability of the models and most data throughout winter thus far I hesitate to comment for the backlash that will surely follow....but, there is very active pattern being advertised. Currently the dates to follow are 14th (late) 16th 18th (has been very consistent with a crippling system) and 21st.
> 
> I will refrain from posting the maps and such.


Thank you Ryan, You are truly a scholar!!! I hope you don't get any bad feedback!!

Thank you for the heads up, Putting the mowers away now. Plows back on!!:redbounce


----------



## michigancutter

Holy shiiiiit!, it's snowing by me right now. Hurry before it melts. Lmao. Would love to start clean ups but truck is filled with 350 gallons of liquid.
Hopefully I can unload this on some snow.


----------



## Superior L & L

TheXpress2002;1442136 said:


> Quiet week. Friday as the front crosses the state snow showers should develop along the front should be nothing more than a dusting if that. *IMO* major changes are ahead. Temps will be brought back down to average for an extended period of time. With the unreliability of the models and most data throughout winter thus far I hesitate to comment for the backlash that will surely follow....but, there is very active pattern being advertised. Currently the dates to follow are 14th (late) 16th 18th (has been very consistent with a crippling system) and 21st.
> 
> I will refrain from posting the maps and such.


Seams like we usually get a good push around feb 14th, I usually have to stop for flowers after plowing !


----------



## Outdoor Pros

TheXpress2002;1442136 said:


> Quiet week. Friday as the front crosses the state snow showers should develop along the front should be nothing more than a dusting if that. *IMO* major changes are ahead. Temps will be brought back down to average for an extended period of time. With the unreliability of the models and most data throughout winter thus far I hesitate to comment for the backlash that will surely follow....but, there is very active pattern being advertised. Currently the dates to follow are 14th (late) 16th 18th (has been very consistent with a crippling system) and 21st.
> 
> I will refrain from posting the maps and such.


Ryan:

Thanks for the update!


----------



## Moonlighter

Thank you very much Express.


----------



## Allor Outdoor

Had a very light coating on some gravel at my shop, but it all melted by the time I finished typing this!

Damn, I was hoping for a salt run!


----------



## Lightningllc

Light coating here too.:crying::crying:


----------



## PowersTree

Allor Outdoor;1442212 said:


> Had a very light coating on some gravel at my shop, but it all melted by the time I finished typing this!
> 
> Damn, I was hoping for a salt run!


I too got excited for a split second.

Thanks for the update Ryan, your posts are what make me keep coming back. Id rather be falsely alarmed, than caught off guard when it comes to snow.


----------



## brookline

Thank you Xpress!


----------



## redskinsfan34

Thanks Ryan. Hopefully you'll read this before it gets deleted.


----------



## A&LSiteService

Thanks for the update Ryan, We still need to plan a trip downtown. I'll give you a shout later on this week. Have a great dayThumbs Up


----------



## firelwn82

bln;1442091 said:


> He firelawn, some of us on cell phones don't have that info available.


Ah this is true. Sorry if I seemed loud this am... It wasnt the greatest morning... lol I'm from Ortonville HGT.. Litterally just north of Pine know by 5 minutes.

Express aka Ryan thank you sir. I don't care what anybody says about you. Your a nice lad.... :laughing: ....


----------



## bln

I didn't think you were being loud, just correcting a missunderstanding.


----------



## procut

Thanks Ryan. At least it sounds encouraging.


----------



## HGT INC.

*Thanks to Express*

During my last thread post I forgot to single out Express for all of the great weather forecast's that he has given us, once again thanks.


----------



## snowman6

Thanks Ryan. Thumbs Up


----------



## Runner

Hey, Guys...Who all does Lawn and snow down in the Farmington Hills area?


----------



## NewImgLwn&Lndsc

Runner;1442420 said:


> Hey, Guys...Who all does Lawn and snow down in the Farmington Hills area?


I do. Do you need some help with something?


----------



## Milwaukee

It was start snow little while drive on Crazy I275 in morning.



Great to see Allor, Hope you glad with your purchased of equipment you got good deal on it.Thumbs Up


TheXpress2002, That sound good new. We pray it would snow in Metro Detroit.


----------



## newhere

does any one know of a bulk portland cement hauler? not a redi mix company just the portland.

I pass one truck now and then that i think says B.W.B on it but i cant seem to find anything on them or any other companies.


----------



## Metro Lawn

newhere;1442573 said:


> does any one know of a bulk portland cement hauler? not a redi mix company just the portland.
> 
> I pass one truck now and then that i think says B.W.B on it but i cant seem to find anything on them or any other companies.


There are several companies that haul bulk. BWB is part of Superior Materials and I thought Matson drives for them. Hill Transport out of Lenox also hauls bulk. I plow for a bulk storage facility called Holcim Inc., they may be able to help you as well.

Holcim (US) Inc. is one of the largest suppliers of portland and blended cements and related mineral components in the United States.


----------



## caitlyncllc

I getting tired of arguing with people about the january salt bills.


----------



## Superior L & L

caitlyncllc;1442652 said:


> I getting tired of arguing with people about the january salt bills.


Really !thats suprising to me. Not a single call for us. In fact some have already payed


----------



## Superior L & L

newhere;1442573 said:


> does any one know of a bulk portland cement hauler? not a redi mix company just the portland.
> 
> I pass one truck now and then that i think says B.W.B on it but i cant seem to find anything on them or any other companies.


Going to start a redi mix plant ? Make sure your property over there is zoned right


----------



## cuttingedge13

Superior L & L;1442719 said:


> Going to start a redi mix plant ? Make sure your property over there is zoned right


Ain't nothing wrong with a little batch plant in the back yard!:laughing:


----------



## brookline

caitlyncllc;1442652 said:


> I getting tired of arguing with people about the january salt bills.


I'm being told it never snowed on Jan 21st for a resdiential. Funny, I guess I was plowing air for 12 hours and the crew did five houses on their block that already paid. I must have missed the giant invisible umbrella above their property.


----------



## GimmeSnow!!

That's why I've got the gps's on the way, just ordered them today. I can't wait until someone says we weren't there and I can show them a log of what time and how long my trucks were on their property. I also can't wait until I have a printout of the nights so I don't have to guess at am or pm and try to read through all the chicken scratch for billing.


----------



## Greenstar lawn

caitlyncllc;1442652 said:


> I getting tired of arguing with people about the january salt bills.


Yep already had a resi cancel for the rest of the season. Funny how he was waving at me when I was plowing his drive and then he gets the bill and calls today and asked why I pushed twice in jan


----------



## firelwn82

GimmeSnow!!;1442774 said:


> That's why I've got the gps's on the way, just ordered them today. I can't wait until someone says we weren't there and I can show them a log of what time and how long my trucks were on their property. I also can't wait until I have a printout of the nights so I don't have to guess at am or pm and try to read through all the chicken scratch for billing.


This sounds like a dang good idea right here. How do I get info on this?


----------



## caitlyncllc

I bill on the 1st and the 15th so that people "can't forget" as often. I think it helps, but is certainly not a cure for the situation. I love the archive data from NOAA. I send them a link to the data along with a list of the days that they were serviced for easy reference. This helps A LOT (thanks Ryan for pointing out that this data is available). But when someone calls me at 8pm on my cell phone (didn't know the number he was calling from) and starts yelling at me while I am trying to spend time with my family - it gets me all riled up!!:realmad: People just remember that January was warmer than usual and can't remember the snow or rain which freeze on their lots and cause people to slip and fall and sue the pants off them.


----------



## newhere

cuttingedge13;1442727 said:


> Ain't nothing wrong with a little batch plant in the back yard!:laughing:


i dont see a problem with it???

Looking to pave the driveway and a nice big pad down at the shop, turns out to be 250 yards of concrete needed (6" thick). Just doing some figuring at this point.

Thanks for all the info metro, will give them a ring tomorrow and see if they can help. I really just want to know how many bu's of portland is needed per 10yrd load and how much it cost. Im guessing the stuff is crazy expensive.

Next im thinking i need a light rail system coming down from alpena, can you believe 21aa can be bought for less then a dollar a ton up there? Down here your around 10 a ton. Supply and demand.

On a related note that has resulted in some throw down matches in the pit supervisors trailer...... why do they think big chunk limestone is worth 35-55 dollars a ton and 21aa is worth a buck a ton???????? To make crushed you have to blast it, load it into a haul truck, crush it (or pay to have it crushed cuz many pits contract that out) run it up a belt to stock pile it. Then load it into a truck and finally weight it and get paid. Im no agg expert but doesn't it seem like its easier to blast it and load the chunks into a truck and get paid???


----------



## newhere

cuttingedge13;1442727 said:


> Ain't nothing wrong with a little batch plant in the back yard!:laughing:


i almost bought a batch plant back when i was a kid and i do mean a kid, i couldnt even drive yet. I was gun ho ready to go wanted that darn thing!!!! Ma said no and put her foot down. Yes i reminded her today about it today, told you i needed one!!!


----------



## Runner

I'll give you a PM in the morning. I have a good commercial for you if you want it.


----------



## brookline

caitlyncllc;1442814 said:


> I bill on the 1st and the 15th so that people "can't forget" as often. I think it helps, but is certainly not a cure for the situation. I love the archive data from NOAA. I send them a link to the data along with a list of the days that they were serviced for easy reference. This helps A LOT (thanks Ryan for pointing out that this data is available). But when someone calls me at 8pm on my cell phone (didn't know the number he was calling from) and starts yelling at me while I am trying to spend time with my family - it gets me all riled up!!:realmad: People just remember that January was warmer than usual and can't remember the snow or rain which freeze on their lots and cause people to slip and fall and sue the pants off them.


I think I will need that link. Can you share it?


----------



## PremierLand

Been a while since I logged in here, whats going on fellas?


----------



## GimmeSnow!!

firelwn82;1442804 said:


> This sounds like a dang good idea right here. How do I get info on this?


http://www.geomoto.com/ seems like by far the best prices I have found.. will let you know how it works when I get them.


----------



## brookline

Any thoughts on a possible salting Friday?


----------



## caitlyncllc

Here is the link that I use. There are several choices for which geographic area that the data covers. I'm not sure where you service, but try to get one as close as possible... We know that the difference of 5 or 10 miles has seen huge differences in the amount of precip this winter. If there is an airport nearby you might want to look around online for their data - they normally have good records if you can find them.

http://nowdata.rcc-acis.org/DTX/pubACIS_results


----------



## bigjeeping

PremierLand;1442928 said:


> Been a while since I logged in here, whats going on fellas?


Wow, long time indeed. What's new with you??


----------



## procut

brookline;1442970 said:


> Any thoughts on a possible salting Friday?


Keeping my fingers crossed - but not holding my breath. lol.


----------



## redskinsfan34

NOAA is saying 50% chance but not giving any accum. totals.


----------



## TheXpress2002

Yes to salting Friday night.


----------



## MikeLawnSnowLLC

You mean we finally get to make some money? That's a shocker!!


----------



## Allor Outdoor

TheXpress2002;1443199 said:


> Yes to salting Friday night.


Friday night?

I thought it was suppose to be a day time snow... (i am merely going off of what Ben Bailey said on Fox 2 at 11am).

He also said less than 1/2 inch for most of the viewing area...

At least we will be able to throw some salt!!!


----------



## TheXpress2002

Allor Outdoor;1443228 said:


> Friday night?
> 
> I thought it was suppose to be a day time snow... (i am merely going off of what Ben Bailey said on Fox 2 at 11am).
> 
> He also said less than 1/2 inch for most of the viewing area...
> 
> At least we will be able to throw some salt!!!


....afternoon


----------



## TheXpress2002

I think the closer you are or directly downwind to Lake Huron the more likelyhood of some lake enhancement accumulations. I would say anyone south of M59 is around a half an inch. North of that line around an inch can be expected Friday afternoon after 2pm. Now there is an *OUTSIDE CHANCE* that this forecast could bust and higher totals could be expected if the front comes through a little later allowing quite a bit of forcing to take place. If this does take place 1-3 inches would not be out of the question. Again though this would be an *OUTSIDE CHANCE*.

Things still look really crazy next week. There is system after system beginning Monday night. Exact tracks still need to be nailed down, but most data and models support 4 systems next week, with 2 of them potentially strong.


----------



## Luther

TheXpress2002;1443280 said:


> North of that line around an inch can be expected Friday afternoon after 2pm. Now there is an outside chance that this forecast could bust and higher totals could be expected if the front comes through a little later allowing quite a bit of forcing to take place. If this does take place 1-3 inches would not be out of the question.


I like everything about it...except the timing. Man do I hate mobilizing everyone when the Friday drive-time is in full bloom.


----------



## Greenstar lawn

As always thanks for the updates Xpress.

Will answer ur damn phone. Need some salt


----------



## Outdoor Pros

TheXpress2002;1443280 said:


> I think the closer you are or directly downwind to Lake Huron the more likelyhood of some lake enhancement accumulations. I would say anyone south of M59 is around a half an inch. North of that line around an inch can be expected Friday afternoon after 2pm. Now there is an *OUTSIDE CHANCE* that this forecast could bust and higher totals could be expected if the front comes through a little later allowing quite a bit of forcing to take place. If this does take place 1-3 inches would not be out of the question. Again though this would be an *OUTSIDE CHANCE*.
> 
> Things still look really crazy next week. There is system after system beginning Monday night. Exact tracks still need to be nailed down, but most data and models support 4 systems next week, with 2 of them potentially strong.


Thanks Express!

This is why I read this site. I could care less if you are right or wrong with your forecasts. The point is that you are looking at the weather from _OUR_ perspective, not the general publics like the news channels are. I would much rather hear what you think might impact my business so I can be prepared. If you're wrong, so what! Better to be prepared than not prepared. Keep your head up and don't let any of the naysayers get you down! If you could actually control the weather so you were right 100% of the time you would have better things to do than post on this site...

Outdoor Pro's


----------



## flykelley

PremierLand;1442928 said:


> Been a while since I logged in here, whats going on fellas?


Premier how have you been???? Glad to see you pop your head in for a visit. Hope all is well.


----------



## cgrappler135

Outdoor Pros;1443310 said:


> Thanks Express!
> 
> This is why I read this site. I could care less if you are right or wrong with your forecasts. The point is that you are looking at the weather from _OUR_ perspective, not the general publics like the news channels are. I would much rather hear what you think might impact my business so I can be prepared. If you're wrong, so what! Better to be prepared than not prepared. Keep your head up and don't let any of the naysayers get you down! If you could actually control the weather so you were right 100% of the time you would have better things to do than post on this site...
> 
> Outdoor Pro's


Very well put. I would much rather be ready for 1-3" and only have to salt, rather than think im lucky to get a salting and BOOM 1-3 with no plows on!


----------



## MrPike

Outdoor Pros;1443310 said:


> Thanks Express!
> 
> This is why I read this site. I could care less if you are right or wrong with your forecasts. The point is that you are looking at the weather from _OUR_ perspective, not the general publics like the news channels are. I would much rather hear what you think might impact my business so I can be prepared. If you're wrong, so what! Better to be prepared than not prepared. Keep your head up and don't let any of the naysayers get you down! If you could actually control the weather so you were right 100% of the time you would have better things to do than post on this site...
> 
> Outdoor Pro's


Outdoor sais it all


----------



## MrPike

oops typo sais = said


----------



## Leisure Time LC

Outdoor Pros;1443310 said:


> Thanks Express!
> 
> This is why I read this site. I could care less if you are right or wrong with your forecasts. The point is that you are looking at the weather from _OUR_ perspective, not the general publics like the news channels are. I would much rather hear what you think might impact my business so I can be prepared. If you're wrong, so what! Better to be prepared than not prepared. Keep your head up and don't let any of the naysayers get you down! If you could actually control the weather so you were right 100% of the time you would have better things to do than post on this site...
> 
> Outdoor Pro's


I agree and support this post.................Thumbs Up


----------



## brookline

caitlyncllc;1442994 said:


> Here is the link that I use. There are several choices for which geographic area that the data covers. I'm not sure where you service, but try to get one as close as possible... We know that the difference of 5 or 10 miles has seen huge differences in the amount of precip this winter. If there is an airport nearby you might want to look around online for their data - they normally have good records if you can find them.
> 
> http://nowdata.rcc-acis.org/DTX/pubACIS_results


Thank you sir!


----------



## smoore45

caitlyncllc;1442994 said:


> Here is the link that I use. There are several choices for which geographic area that the data covers. I'm not sure where you service, but try to get one as close as possible... We know that the difference of 5 or 10 miles has seen huge differences in the amount of precip this winter. If there is an airport nearby you might want to look around online for their data - they normally have good records if you can find them.
> 
> http://nowdata.rcc-acis.org/DTX/pubACIS_results


Whats good about this link is that it shows up nicely on a smartphone. Have it bookmarked now. Thanks for the link and for reminding me why I shouldn't give up on this thread! Thumbs Up


----------



## Metro Lawn

PremierLand;1442928 said:


> Been a while since I logged in here, whats going on fellas?


What's going on Mark?


----------



## Superior L & L

Thanks Ryan, time to put the plows back on. We got caught up in doing some landscaping this week and last .


----------



## firelwn82

Here is a question for you all. Have any of you tried these Snow Plow snow shovels? http://www.thesnowplow.com/index.html My shovels are becoming warn this year pretty rapidly actually and I'm thinking about trying them. Looking at some info from you guys and what the cost on them are. What I like best is every part is replaceable and they look tough as old barn nails.


----------



## newhere

firelwn82;1443689 said:


> Here is a question for you all. Have any of you tried these Snow Plow snow shovels? http://www.thesnowplow.com/index.html My shovels are becoming warn this year pretty rapidly actually and I'm thinking about trying them. Looking at some info from you guys and what the cost on them are. What I like best is every part is replaceable and they look tough as old barn nails.


 Trust me you will LOVE them! worth every penny

the 48" is great for doing big commercial walks


----------



## TGS Inc.

firelwn82;1443689 said:


> Here is a question for you all. Have any of you tried these Snow Plow snow shovels? http://www.thesnowplow.com/index.html My shovels are becoming warn this year pretty rapidly actually and I'm thinking about trying them. Looking at some info from you guys and what the cost on them are. What I like best is every part is replaceable and they look tough as old barn nails.


My guys love these! I wouldn't waste your time with anything under 30" though for the cost...Where they excel at is the lighter, fluffier snows. They aren't really meant to scoop and unload like a regular shovel. We have the 36" and 40 or 48"' 's...Love em.

Also, look into the wheeled shovel. Looked cheesy at first but every crew now has 1-2 of these. Really fast at the light stuff as well...


----------



## TheXpress2002

firelwn82;1443689 said:


> Here is a question for you all. Have any of you tried these Snow Plow snow shovels? http://www.thesnowplow.com/index.html My shovels are becoming warn this year pretty rapidly actually and I'm thinking about trying them. Looking at some info from you guys and what the cost on them are. What I like best is every part is replaceable and they look tough as old barn nails.


Northside hardware in Wayne have really nice re-enforced ones that work up to several inches and the blades last atleast 2 seasons. Will pull up the SKU tomorrow.


----------



## P&M Landscaping

newhere;1443691 said:


> Trust me you will LOVE them! worth every penny
> 
> the 48" is great for doing big commercial walks


I absolutely love mine, great for the storms 3" or less. I use one of these and no joke I would say beats the productivity of any snow blower on smaller snowfalls. Only regret is not getting the larger size as newhere said. I went with the 30" rather than one of the larger.


----------



## newhere

i hold the 48" at a angle like a plow truck and then FULL OUT RUN down the sidewalk to throw it all out into the lot. 4" of powder is about my limit, I do this on a sidewalk thats every bit of 100yrds long and it kicks my butt.

I only recommend this practice on NEW concrete, ask the mexi what happens when you try it on old busted concrete. Whats brown,white and red crying for mommy ?


----------



## PowersTree

They sell these shovels in the Ace hardware at Dixie and maybee if you want to hold one before you buy it. 

My brother has one, but he also has a $1k lightbar on his bosses truck 

After hearing all these reviews I will be borrowing his next snow fall to try it out.


----------



## TheXpress2002

This is the one we use. The blades are really thick.

http://www.truevalue.com/product/36...d=snow&sortByColumnName=SortByPriceDescending


----------



## Tscape

I thought you guys were talking about these. Anyone ever use these?
http://manplow.com/


----------



## TheXpress2002

Tscape;1443744 said:


> I thought you guys were talking about these. Anyone ever use these?
> http://manplow.com/


....for a second there I didnt want to click on the link. Mind went into the gutter.


----------



## Tscape

Now that was a serious "laugh out loud"!


----------



## TheXpress2002

Tscape;1443754 said:


> Now that was a serious "laugh out loud"!


No seriously there was a split second thought. I closed my eyes and said, what the hell is going to appear......lol


----------



## Greenstar lawn

Tscape;1443744 said:


> I thought you guys were talking about these. Anyone ever use these?
> http://manplow.com/


Tscape I have two of these shovels and honestly don't waste ur money.


----------



## Tscape

Good info. Thanks.


----------



## Greenstar lawn

Tscape;1443832 said:


> Good info. Thanks.


Yep very poorly made. I bought one and on the very first snowfall the blade bent in the middle. Called them up and said I was not the only one it happened too. He sent me out the "reinforced" one for nothing and what do u know same thing happened to this one. The only thing I like about the shovel is it backdrags really clean since it has a cutting edge on it. I have the 24" shovel and def wished for a bigger one. Oh well....


----------



## Lightningllc

We are going green friendly!!:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## rjstone4

Express weather on my phone is saying 1 too 2 inches tmrw what are you thing about this storm!


----------



## Moonlighter

I think the closer you are or directly downwind to Lake Huron the more likelyhood of some lake enhancement accumulations. I would say anyone south of M59 is around a half an inch. North of that line around an inch can be expected Friday afternoon after 2pm. Now there is an OUTSIDE CHANCE that this forecast could bust and higher totals could be expected if the front comes through a little later allowing quite a bit of forcing to take place. If this does take place 1-3 inches would not be out of the question. Again though this would be an OUTSIDE CHANCE.

Things still look really crazy next week. There is system after system beginning Monday night. Exact tracks still need to be nailed down, but most data and models support 4 systems next week, with 2 of them potentially strong. 
posted yesterday by Express


----------



## redskinsfan34

rjstone4;1443981 said:


> Express weather on my phone is saying 1 too 2 inches tmrw what are you thing about this storm!


Somebody get the grammar and spelling police on the scene STAT!!!


----------



## rjstone4

redskinsfan34;1444006 said:


> Somebody get the grammar and spelling police on the scene STAT!!!


Lol if I need to explain myself auto correct gets me every time


----------



## brookline

With the temps so low and the snow so early, I'm thinking we may have some refreeze overnight as well.


----------



## michigancutter

Just got this in a email today. I know I heard people talking about it but didn't want to believe it.
The U.S. Department of Transportation (DOT) has set January 3, 2012, as the effective date of a new hand-held cell-phone ban for commercial motor vehicle (CMV) drivers. The new rule was published in the Federal Register on December 2, 2011.

What does it prohibit?

The new rule says CMV drivers cannot "use a hand-held mobile telephone" while driving a CMV (§392.82). The rule contains the following new definitions:

"Use a hand-held mobile telephone means:

"(1)* Using at least one hand to hold a mobile telephone to conduct a voice communication;

"(2)* Dialing or answering a mobile telephone by pressing more than a single button, or"

"(3)* Reaching for a mobile telephone in a manner that requires a driver to maneuver so that he or she is no longer in a seated driving position, restrained by a seat belt that is installed in accordance with 49 CFR 393.93 and adjusted in accordance with the vehicle manufacturer's instructions."

"Mobile telephone means a mobile communication device that falls under or uses any commercial mobile radio service, as defined in regulations of the Federal Communications Commission, 47 CFR 20.3. It does not include two-way or Citizens Band Radio services."

"Driving [for purposes of the ban] means operating a commercial motor vehicle on a highway, including while temporarily stationary because of traffic, a traffic control device, or other momentary delays. Driving does not include operating a commercial motor vehicle when the driver has moved the vehicle to the side of, or off, a highway and has halted in a location where the vehicle can safely remain stationary."

Who does it affect?

For now, the rule applies to:

All interstate commercial motor vehicle drivers (as "commercial motor vehicle" is defined in section 390.5; this includes both CDL and non-CDL drivers); and
All intrastate CMV drivers hauling a placarded amount of hazardous materials.
In the future, it is expected that the states will adopt a similar provision for all other in-state CMV drivers (with variances based on how each state defines "CMV"). Under Appendix A to Part 355, states are given three years to adopt rules that are similar or identical to the federal standards.

What about "push to talk"?

Drivers are allowed to use push-to-talk mobile communications equipment while driving as long as the driver does not reach for, dial, or hold the actual mobile phone in his/her hand while driving and the driver is able to touch the button needed to operate the push-to-talk feature from the normal seated driving position. For example, if the mobile phone is mounted in a cradle or similar device near the driver, or there is a remote push-to-talk button near the vehicle controls to allow the driver to communicate without reaching for, dialing, or holding the actual phone in his/her hands while driving, the equipment may be used.

Can I use my phone at a stop light?

No, CMV drivers cannot use hand-held phones while temporarily stopped due to traffic, a traffic control device, or other momentary delays.

When can I use a hand-held phone?

Hand-held cell-phone use is allowed if you move the vehicle to the side of, or off, the highway and stop in a safe location.

Hand-held cell-phone use is also allowed "when necessary to communicate with law enforcement officials or other emergency services."

Can I mount my phone within reach?

Yes, the rule does not prohibit that. Be aware that the DOT says that "reaching for any mobile phone on the passenger seat, under the driver's seat, or into the sleeper berth are not acceptable actions."

Can officers review my call history?

According to the DOT, "Nothing in the rule authorizes enforcement officers to require a driver to make a mobile telephone available so that the officer can review call history for purposes of enforcing this rule." Enforcement will be handled at the state/local level, so the methods used to enforce the new rule will vary.

What are the penalties?

Fines and/or disqualification. Drivers who violate the new ban will face federal civil penalties of up to $2,750 for each offense and disqualification for multiple offenses. This includes CDL and non-CDL drivers. Violating a state law on hand-held cell-phone use is considered a "serious traffic violation" under the new rule, and a second conviction of any serious traffic violation in 3 years will result in disqualification for 60 days, or 120 days after three convictions. See §§383.51 and 391.15.

Companies that allow their drivers to violate the ban face penalties of up to $11,000 for each violation.

CSA scoring. The rule is expected to be added to the list of violations tracked under the CSA enforcement program, so violations could affect your CSA scores.

What about texting?

Texting while driving is already prohibited under federal (§392.80) and most state rules. The DOT says it has already cited over 300 CMV drivers for texting.


----------



## Strictly Snow

Anybody in northern Oakland have a torsion bar key removal clamp they don't mind lending out for the afternoon, pm me or call 2488415097 I had to replace my torsion bars on my only salt truck and now need to reinstall the keys and a c-clamp just won't cut it and all the rental places around me don't have one


----------



## gunsworth

Strictly Snow;1444156 said:


> Anybody in northern Oakland have a torsion bar key removal clamp they don't mind lending out for the afternoon, pm me or call 2488415097 I had to replace my torsion bars on my only salt truck and now need to reinstall the keys and a c-clamp just won't cut it and all the rental places around me don't have one


theres been one floating on CL for a couple months, might be able to get it for cheap enough


----------



## TGS Inc.

Noaa just updated forecast: Earlier they were only calling for up to an inch in Dearborn, now 1" during day and 1-2" Friday night!


----------



## TheXpress2002

Recent data supports dynamic forcing taking place tomorrow evening interacting with a southern piece of energy. With the latest data it supports a general 1-3 tomorrow evening. Snow begins around 3pm and will end around midnight. Higher amounts to the south. Monroe and Lenawee need to follow closely as higher amounts could be possible.


----------



## gunsworth

NOAA is calling for 1 tomorrow day, 1-2 overnight. everyone else says less than an inch, I dont think NOAA is as good as it once was, has overshot everystorm by a lot this year. I am praying for a light dusting that my guy can just salt. figures though, I am supposed to head up tomorrow morning for offroading at Sno*Blind in west branch, every freaking time i go somewhere in the winter... gonna be pissed if i have to plow all night, then drive up and wheel my jeep all day without sleep 

Edit, just saw someone beat me to the noaa update...


----------



## Strictly Snow

gunsworth;1444167 said:


> theres been one floating on CL for a couple months, might be able to get it for cheap enough


Thanks I checked the Flint and Metro Detroit area cl and didn't find any but thanks for the point in that direction


----------



## Outdoor Pros

TheXpress2002;1444174 said:


> Recent data supports dynamic forcing taking place tomorrow evening interacting with a southern piece of energy. With the latest data it supports a general 1-3 tomorrow evening. Snow begins around 3pm and will end around midnight. Higher amounts to the south. Monroe and Lenawee need to follow closely as higher amounts could be possible.


I can only hope...Need to get some pushes in....


----------



## 2FAST4U

Well tomorrow should be fun, I have tickets for snowcross at the silverdome and its going to snow. guess i better put the plow on and just leave the dome and start plowing!!!

On a note about the snowcross anyone have anyidea how there going to build that track? Are they making snow? Any of you guys going?


----------



## MikeLawnSnowLLC

High of 38 tommorow I doubt we'll see an inch. Local weather guessers saying we wont say anything sticking to the pavement.


----------



## Superior L & L

I think we are good for a couple of salts. One during the day and one overnight


----------



## firelwn82

TheXpress2002;1443737 said:


> This is the one we use. The blades are really thick.
> 
> http://www.truevalue.com/product/36...d=snow&sortByColumnName=SortByPriceDescending


HOLY SWEET BABY JESUS........ $75 for a shovel..... WOW...



TGS Inc.;1443692 said:


> My guys love these! I wouldn't waste your time with anything under 30" though for the cost...Where they excel at is the lighter, fluffier snows. They aren't really meant to scoop and unload like a regular shovel. We have the 36" and 40 or 48"' 's...Love em.
> Also, look into the wheeled shovel. Looked cheesy at first but every crew now has 1-2 of these. Really fast at the light stuff as well...


What is the cost on these things? I don't have a need for the wheeled one. I only shovel a small condo and about 12 residential walks. Nothing major but the less time I spend at each site is a savior to me. My route is about 6 hours with 3 inches and about 1.5 hours of it is spent shoveling I would say. Right now I think I have a 2 foot wide shovel.


----------



## magnatrac

2FAST4U;1444228 said:


> Well tomorrow should be fun, I have tickets for snowcross at the silverdome and its going to snow. guess i better put the plow on and just leave the dome and start plowing!!!
> 
> On a note about the snowcross anyone have anyidea how there going to build that track? Are they making snow? Any of you guys going?


They are making snow onsite. They are at it this morning , but I don't know how much they will have, We haveen't had good making temps in quite a while. Ther was a decent pile but as we all know a lage pile of material spread out turns out to be much less. Tonight will be marginal again so who knows what they will end up with. I know the one at the palace years ago got snow from pine knob but the hill won't let anything go at this point in a lame season.

, shaun


----------



## eatonpaving

*shovel*

i use an asphalt lute, mine is an older 5' wide with a 10' handle, works great up to 4 inches on sidewalks, just pull the snow off, and more that that we blow it....

http://www.cspforestry.com/Rosco_Asphalt_Lute_p/asphaltlute.htm


----------



## bln

Just an email reminder thanking express for all he does.


----------



## bln

Eaton, we ned to meet up, I think I have the wrong address for you as it came back wrong. I need to get you paid.


----------



## eatonpaving

bln;1444394 said:


> Eaton, we ned to meet up, I think I have the wrong address for you as it came back wrong. I need to get you paid.


call me tomorrow night, i will meet up with you....i forgot all about it.....


----------



## michigancutter

2FAST4U;1444228 said:


> Well tomorrow should be fun, I have tickets for snowcross at the silverdome and its going to snow. guess i better put the plow on and just leave the dome and start plowing!!!
> 
> On a note about the snowcross anyone have anyidea how there going to build that track? Are they making snow? Any of you guys going?


I'm heading out there tomorrow. Haven't riding mine yet so might as watch some kick ass racing. I'll be in the ga section general admission. Lol


----------



## Lightningllc

Guys I just want to say sorry for all the negative comments over the last 2 months, this is for you to mjd and chucky too the mods. I will no longer post any negative comments. 

I have found Jesus again and have to change my ways according to the rule book!!!

Everyone good luck tomorrow, and god bless America. 

I am truly not a bad guy just so everyone knows!!!


----------



## bln

Justin, that is awesome.


----------



## caitlyncllc

Awesome indeed!! If anybody is interested there is a bible study at my house every Sunday night. It is lead by a gentleman from my church who has recently graduated from the seminary and has most of the answers for the questions that people have. Some questions we will nót get answers for until we leave here. My home is open to anyone who is interested.


----------



## Milwaukee

Lightningllc;1444436 said:


> Guys I just want to say sorry for all the negative comments over the last 2 months, this is for you to mjd and chucky too the mods. I will no longer post any negative comments.
> 
> I have found Jesus again and have to change my ways according to the rule book!!!
> 
> Everyone good luck tomorrow, and god bless America.
> 
> I am truly not a bad guy just so everyone knows!!!


Thumbs Upussmileyflag That was pretty good post too. Sometime I feel like that when I did in recently. It hard not to do bad stuff. On side this thread seem work great for almost 3 days with not fight. Thumbs Up


----------



## bdryer

Lightningllc;1444436 said:


> Guys I just want to say sorry for all the negative comments over the last 2 months, this is for you to mjd and chucky too the mods. I will no longer post any negative comments.
> 
> I have found Jesus again and have to change my ways according to the rule book!!!
> 
> Everyone good luck tomorrow, and god bless America.
> 
> I am truly not a bad guy just so everyone knows!!!


No one is perfect, hence why we need His forgiveness. "He who is without sin, cast the first stone." I think this lack of serious work this season has gotten us all on edge. I think we can overlook most comments knowing that we are all bored and want to get out there. Good to see the positive comments again. Good luck Lightning with your walk.... prsport


----------



## Milwaukee

Forgot to add.

Was on trip to Ohio. And they had Dot's fleet spray chloride liquid on highway. 10 stripe each lanes. Kind waste $$ if it not snow.


----------



## Superior L & L

Amen Justin ! Lol


----------



## Tango

2FAST4U;1444228 said:


> Well tomorrow should be fun, I have tickets for snowcross at the silverdome and its going to snow. guess i better put the plow on and just leave the dome and start plowing!!!
> 
> On a note about the snowcross anyone have anyidea how there going to build that track? Are they making snow? Any of you guys going?


See ya there.


----------



## TheXpress2002

Same forecast as yesterdays post. Only change will be, I think the onset of the snow is not until late afternoon. With lower level dry air it will take a little bit to saturate. Still expecting the 1-3 inches. The Ohio border (near Toledo) needs to watch for the possibility of higher amounts (OUTSIDE CHANCE)

It is going to feel cold. Wind chill around -5 tonight.


----------



## redskinsfan34

Lightningllc;1444436 said:


> Guys I just want to say sorry for all the negative comments over the last 2 months, this is for you to mjd and chucky too the mods. I will no longer post any negative comments.


Now what's the fun in that? Over? Nothing is over till we say it is! Was it over when the Germans bombed pearl harbor? ussmileyflag


----------



## Lightningllc

I'm just like winter it's over it's done like me.


----------



## terrapro

10deg tonight bleh! I am ready for spring...


----------



## bln

Redskinfan, I was going to give you crap for not knowing that it was the japanse who bombed pearl harbor but then I realized the animal house reference. Nice work.


----------



## Moonlighter

Thanks for the update Xpress.


----------



## bigjeeping

TheXpress2002;1444697 said:


> Wind chill around -5 tonight.


Nasty. Do you still think it may wrap up around midnight?


----------



## 2FAST4U

michigancutter;1444429 said:


> I'm heading out there tomorrow. Haven't riding mine yet so might as watch some kick ass racing. I'll be in the ga section general admission. Lol


Hey maybe we'll finialy get to meet, spent the big money and im on the 50yard line, section 117



Tango;1444674 said:


> See ya there.


Brian, you and the fam going? I'll call ya later to see were your sitting


----------



## caitlyncllc

Ryan - Thanks for the forecast/update!Thumbs Up


----------



## TheXpress2002

bigjeeping;1444734 said:


> Nasty. Do you still think it may wrap up around midnight?


Heaviest bands will move through between 10pm and 1am, should be out by 2am


----------



## TGS Inc.

Flurries at my shop in Inkster


----------



## caitlyncllc

I see tiny snow balls falling from the sky. Time to get the salter on the truck.


----------



## 2FAST4U

TheXpress2002;1444739 said:


> Heaviest bands will move through between 10pm and 1am, should be out by 2am


Great, I'll still be able to go to the snowcross!!! Thanks for the updates


----------



## eatonpaving

light snow balls in garden city....drives are starting to get white..
salter loaded and in a warm shop.


----------



## redskinsfan34

TheXpress2002;1444739 said:


> Heaviest bands will move through between 10pm and 1am, should be out by 2am


Thanks Ryan. 2 a.m. on a Saturday. Pretty ideal other than the drunks leaving the bars. Traffic should be light.


----------



## redskinsfan34

bln;1444711 said:


> Redskinfan, I was going to give you crap for not knowing that it was the japanse who bombed pearl harbor but then I realized the animal house reference. Nice work.


Thank you sir.


----------



## smoore45

TheXpress2002;1444697 said:


> Same forecast as yesterdays post. Only change will be, I think the onset of the snow is not until late afternoon. With lower level dry air it will take a little bit to saturate. Still expecting the 1-3 inches. The Ohio border (near Toledo) needs to watch for the possibility of higher amounts (OUTSIDE CHANCE)
> 
> It is going to feel cold. Wind chill around -5 tonight.


Thanks Xpress. Its already starting to snow, so maybe this thing will be on the higher end of totals? Its looking like its getting organized and the models are showing it to be a bit stronger today too. Maybe a push!payup


----------



## terrapro

Snow is starting to stick, probably going out in a little bit to salt to help combat the snow this afternoon for the 9-5'ers.

But then again it is suppose to bump up above 32deg in alittle bit...


----------



## snowman6

Light coating here in Milford. Just enough to see tire tracks.


----------



## cuttingedge13

Brickman is in full pre salt mode.... Driver says he is getting strange looks from the property managers!


----------



## Luther

To his credit, he's doing the right thing.


----------



## TheXpress2002

smoore45;1444786 said:


> Thanks Xpress. Its already starting to snow, so maybe this thing will be on the higher end of totals? Its looking like its getting organized and the models are showing it to be a bit stronger today too. Maybe a push!payup


this is the outside chance I was talking about. southern pulse is much further north than anticipated not much will accumulate during daytime hours but will be stronger tonight


----------



## caitlyncllc

TCLA;1444875 said:


> To his credit, he's doing the right thing.


I was thinking the same thing. I'm thinking I'm gonna go out at noon or 1 (when my wife gets home to watch my girl who is home sick from school) and drop some salt. I think I want to melt as much as possible as it is hitting ground. With the cold temps and the wind tonight, anything that does melt will dry up in the wind, and anything that does not melt is gonna be there till the sun comes out tomorrow because the salt is not gonna do much at 10 degrees.

Edit - NOAA totals are changing. Flint is now 1-2" today and 1-2" tonight. Hartland < 1" today and 1 to 3" tonight. Hmmm salt, or wait to push? Oh the dilemma. Think I'm gonna salt in Hartland and wait in Flint.


----------



## michigancutter

2FAST4U;1444736 said:


> Hey maybe we'll finialy get to meet, spent the big money and im on the 50yard line, section 117
> 
> I bought ga thinking u can sit we're u want but seems like assigned seats. Be nice to finally meet u. Hoping snow holds off neil midnight. C u there


----------



## saltoftheearth

Lightningllc;1444436 said:


> Guys I just want to say sorry for all the negative comments over the last 2 months, this is for you to mjd and chucky too the mods. I will no longer post any negative comments.
> 
> I have found Jesus again and have to change my ways according to the rule book!!!
> 
> Everyone good luck tomorrow, and god bless America.
> 
> I am truly not a bad guy just so everyone knows!!!


Therefore if anyone is in Christ he is a new creation. The old has gone the new has come.

:bluebounc


----------



## HGT INC.

*In Troy*

About 11:45 now and we have a fair amount of snow coming down and about half the pavement is white, at this rate I expect to be all covered by 1pm.


----------



## TGS Inc.

HGT INC.;1444907 said:


> About 11:45 now and we have a fair amount of snow coming down and about half the pavement is white, at this rate I expect to be all covered by 1pm.


What is your location??

Thanks


----------



## TheXpress2002

Recent HRRR data supports a general 2-4 with localized 5 now


----------



## terrapro

Lot checks...everything is melted or melting now here.


----------



## PowersTree

Checking in to say MDOT is now dumping salt down Dixie Hwy and Andersonville in Clarkston. The pavement is starting to dust over in non traffic areas. 

LET IT SNOW TILL MARCH!!!!!!


----------



## 2FAST4U

Snowing at hall and gratiot, not really sticking to anything yet.

Michigan cutter, I'll see you there. Tango bought seats right behind me. And it'll be fun to sit in the truck all night smelling like 2 stoke!!


----------



## PowersTree

redskinsfan34;1444773 said:


> Thanks Ryan. 2 a.m. on a Saturday. Pretty ideal other than the drunks leaving the bars. Traffic should be light.


Drunks leaving the bar are nice. They keep the cops busy, and the drunk chicks provide some humor


----------



## HGT INC.

TGS Inc.;1444910 said:


> What is your location??
> 
> Thanks


Square Lake & Crooks, but snow has slowed.


----------



## gunsworth

HGT INC.;1444907 said:


> About 11:45 now and we have a fair amount of snow coming down and about half the pavement is white, at this rate I expect to be all covered by 1pm.


i was just in troy, must have melted, nothing sticking right now, there or 14 and woodward. stupid storm, without fail every time I plan a trip in winter we get hit, yet when i am sitting around wanting snow, we get none...


----------



## caitlyncllc

terrapro;1444920 said:


> Lot checks...everything is melted or melting now here.


Thanks. Guess I will stay home 
:salute:

So both the lenses on the Truck-Lite's I bought for the plow this year broke the first time I plowed with them. I called Mill Supply (where I got them) and explained the problem. After a couple pictures and emails my replacement lenses showed up from Fed-Ex today. Good timing? Or a blessing? I'm going with a blessing.


----------



## Lightningllc

PowersTree;1444937 said:


> Drunks leaving the bar are nice. They keep the cops busy, and the drunk chicks provide some humor


Ill never forget (before i was married) driving by what is now stingers in wixom and a hot woman flagging me down for a ride home, What a night that was


----------



## Moonlighter

Hit and miss in Pontiac, some is melting some is sticking, should be a fun evening.


----------



## terrapro

Second lot check...still nothing. Now that its 32deg and 2pm I am thinking attention will need to be focused on night time.


----------



## Luther

You have the green light from me on your Howell LK TR location. I'm not waiting on this stuff to freeze over in the next couple hours.


----------



## Luther

Hey Xpress...your thoughts on the significant snow for next Thursday?


----------



## terrapro

redskinsfan34;1444704 said:


> Now what's the fun in that? Over? Nothing is over till we say it is! Was it over when the Germans bombed pearl harbor? ussmileyflag





bln;1444711 said:


> Redskinfan, I was going to give you crap for not knowing that it was the japanse who bombed pearl harbor but then I realized the animal house reference. Nice work.





TCLA;1445048 said:


> You have the green light from me on your Howell LK TR location. I'm not waiting on this stuff to freeze over in the next couple hours.


Roger that, leaving now.


----------



## michigancutter

2FAST4U;1444936 said:


> Snowing at hall and gratiot, not really sticking to anything yet.
> 
> Michigan cutter, I'll see you there. Tango bought seats right behind me. And it'll be fun to sit in the truck all night smelling like 2 stoke!!


2stroke people still use those.lol 4stroke is the way to go. Sled is a 4 stroke and so are all my Snow Blowers. But I know what your saying. I see a headache tonight from all the oil and gas fumes kicking in the dome. Hope it holds off. Weres your seats at I'll come find u. U said 117 section what row and seat.


----------



## 2FAST4U

michigancutter;1445056 said:


> 2stroke people still use those.lol 4stroke is the way to go. Sled is a 4 stroke and so are all my Snow Blowers. But I know what your saying. I see a headache tonight from all the oil and gas fumes kicking in the dome. Hope it holds off. Weres your seats at I'll come find u. U said 117 section what row and seat.


2stroke for life!!! It wasn't bad last year, they had the fans going all out to keep the smoke out of there, make sure with your ga seats you get as low as you can to stay out of the blue cloud up top. Were 117 row 23 seats 1 & 2, tango is row 25 seats 4,5,6 same section. Prob be there a little eary to walk around, I'll were a Watson's Landscaping coat just for you!!! LOL :laughing:

Jim I'll be taking the plow truck with me so I can start on my way home if needed, the other truck and driver are ready and waiting just say when and I can have on truck running ASAP..


----------



## Luther

Awesome! Have fun Will
.
Talk to you later.


----------



## TheXpress2002

TCLA;1445051 said:


> Hey Xpress...your thoughts on the significant snow for next Thursday?


I have not looked at it today. Yesterday it was a monster on the models. At the shop throwing plows on, will update you in a few


----------



## bln

Hey guys, just letting everyone know I will be hosting a M.G.I.A. after show party again this year. I did this 2 years ago and it went over good. I did this at Otool's on Novi Rd. They were closed down last year but have reopened as 10 North. I talked to the owner and he will be giving us specials as well as happy hour pricing for as long as we are there. They have good food and a vast selection of drinks. Not that I don't like Bdub's I just cant justify spend 4.50 on a beer or having wings that came from our state bird. The address is 24555 Novi rd. (248)-365-4720. I will be there Tuesday March 6, probably around 3ish. Hope to see you guys there. If I rack up a tab I might help with everyone's bill. problem is with a little one on the way I need all the money I can get. I hope to see everyone there.


----------



## 2FAST4U

bln;1445096 said:


> Hey guys, just letting everyone know I will be hosting a M.G.I.A. after show party again this year. I did this 2 years ago and it went over good. I did this at Otool's on Novi Rd. They were closed down last year but have reopened as 10 North. I talked to the owner and he will be giving us specials as well as happy hour pricing for as long as we are there. They have good food and a vast selection of drinks. Not that I don't like Bdub's I just cant justify spend 4.50 on a beer or having wings that came from our state bird. The address is 24555 Novi rd. (248)-365-4720. I will be there Tuesday March 6, probably around 3ish. Hope to see you guys there. If I rack up a tab I might help with everyone's bill. problem is with a little one on the way I need all the money I can get. I hope to see everyone there.


Sounds like a party, guess I'll be going Tuesday then, looking forward to meeting/seeing everyone again this year!!!


----------



## michigancutter

2FAST4U;1445066 said:


> 2stroke for life!!! It wasn't bad last year, they had the fans going all out to keep the smoke out of there, make sure with your ga seats you get as low as you can to stay out of the blue cloud up top. Were 117 row 23 seats 1 & 2, tango is row 25 seats 4,5,6 same section. Prob be there a little eary to walk around, I'll were a Watson's Landscaping coat just for you!!! LOL :laughing:
> 
> Cool, I'll come find you guys. I'll look for the watsons coat. I will NOT be wearing a logo coat, just look for the guy in dreads, that's me.lol, jk. C u guys there.
> Not bringing the plow truck. Has 350 gallons of chemicals, way to heavy to take to Pontiac. I'll be in the Denali.


----------



## TheXpress2002

Latest HRRR has snowfall rates of .5'' to .7'' per hour beginning around 6pm ending around 2am Just a heads up higher totals are possible.


----------



## 2FAST4U

michigancutter;1445116 said:


> 2FAST4U;1445066 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 2stroke for life!!! It wasn't bad last year, they had the fans going all out to keep the smoke out of there, make sure with your ga seats you get as low as you can to stay out of the blue cloud up top. Were 117 row 23 seats 1 & 2, tango is row 25 seats 4,5,6 same section. Prob be there a little eary to walk around, I'll were a Watson's Landscaping coat just for you!!! LOL :laughing:
> 
> Cool, I'll come find you guys. I'll look for the watsons coat. I will NOT be wearing a logo coat, just look for the guy in dreads, that's me.lol, jk. C u guys there.
> Not bringing the plow truck. Has 350 gallons of chemicals, way to heavy to take to Pontiac. I'll be in the Denali.
> 
> 
> 
> Im just taking the plow truck to my buddys house in shelby, he's driving!!! See you there!!
Click to expand...


----------



## HGT INC.

2FAST4U;1445100 said:


> Sounds like a party, guess I'll be going Tuesday then, looking forward to meeting/seeing everyone again this year!!!


Sounds like a lot of fun, I will finally be able match names to faces.


----------



## NewImgLwn&Lndsc

Does anyone have conditions in Commerce/Walled Lake? Its flurrying and wet in Livonia. Any info is much appreciated.


----------



## gunsworth

Im no weather expert but I dont see how we are gonna get more than an inch from this. It is just starting to stick here, and judging by radar most of it will be out of here in a couple hours


----------



## terrapro

gunsworth;1445239 said:


> Im no weather expert but I dont see how we are gonna get more than an inch from this. It is just starting to stick here, and judging by radar most of it will be out of here in a couple hours


You might be right but I wouldn't bank on that, Lake effect horizontal bands coming from the north with open lakes plus temps in the teens mean questionable forecasts. There is a chance we will end up with 2" plus by the AM..maybe more. I would be ready in the AM for a push if I was you.


----------



## cgrappler135

NewImgLwn&Lndsc;1445238 said:


> Does anyone have conditions in Commerce/Walled Lake? Its flurrying and wet in Livonia. Any info is much appreciated.


Just talked to my brother at M-5 and Pontiac tr. He said bout half inch on grassy area and a thin film on the road n drive.


----------



## HGT INC.

Conditions in Troy, grass covered, just starting to stick to the cement.


----------



## terrapro

terrapro;1445246 said:


> You might be right but I wouldn't bank on that, Lake effect horizontal bands coming from the north with open lakes plus temps in the teens mean questionable forecasts. There is a chance we will end up with 2" plus by the AM..maybe more. I would be ready in the AM for a push if I was you.


Wait...Just wanted to say I am no expert but just saying what I have experienced over the years. Better to be ready than not right.


----------



## gunsworth

terrapro;1445254 said:


> Wait...Just wanted to say I am no expert but just saying what I have experienced over the years. Better to be ready than not right.


I hear ya, but everything up by Flint heading for us is breaking up and i don't see much behind it. not even really snowing here now and whats over us doesnt appear to be much lighter than whats coming. who knows... glad i didnt try to head up north at 3pm like originally planned, 75 is shut down and had whiteout conditions all day. I think the snow all dumped there and we are just gonna get the leftovers.

hoping for a quick salt then head up at 5am


----------



## NewImgLwn&Lndsc

cgrappler135;1445250 said:


> Just talked to my brother at M-5 and Pontiac tr. He said bout half inch on grassy area and a thin film on the road n drive.


Thanks for the info! Appreciate it.


----------



## TheXpress2002

Wait for the winds to shift. Notice last frame from the GR radar. The LP is sitting over the top of us and needs to slide east. When it does radar will fill in. Its the vertical bands later you need to worry about


----------



## Lightningllc

My yard and driveway is covered. Ground temp is at 38.3 and it's sticking good. It's official we're gonna have to work tonight.


----------



## Lightningllc

Lost a sidewalk driver, loader operator, sidewalk shovler and my mind tonight. 

This winter is killing me, I don't blame them they need money just sucks when u need them they tell ya they quit, they at least coulda said something. Oh well that's what I get for hiring laid off operators, drywall guys and salt delivery guys. Damit


----------



## TheXpress2002

Here is what I am currently watching....

http://www.spc.noaa.gov/exper/mesoanalysis/new/viewsector.php?sector=16# 
click on 1 min refresh

http://radar.weather.gov/radar.php?product=N0R&rid=iwx&loop=yes

http://radar.weather.gov/radar.php?rid=GRR&product=N0R&overlay=11101111&loop=yes


----------



## alpha01

Just drove past the silverdome and all surrounding roads are jammed!!!


----------



## eatonpaving

Lightningllc;1445281 said:


> Lost a sidewalk driver, loader operator, sidewalk shovler and my mind tonight.
> 
> This winter is killing me, I don't blame them they need money just sucks when u need them they tell ya they quit, they at least coulda said something. Oh well that's what I get for hiring laid off operators, drywall guys and salt delivery guys. Damit


years ago i went thru the same thing.....so i changed the way i paid my guys.....like me they are seasonal i pay them a certain amount whether it snows or not...that way they still have something when its not snowing....you have to remember that your not the business they are, without them you could not do it all...


----------



## caitlyncllc

Just went to Saginaw and back. 31 degrees when I left Fenton, 21 degrees at M-46 and 75. The roads got stupid slippery when the temp dropped. I must have seen 25 cars either in the ditch, bounced of the concrete barrier or in multi-car accidents. The cold temps and stupid slippery had moved south almost to Flint by the time I got back down here. When the temp drops, I would be ready for stupid slippery roads and lots.


----------



## Lightningllc

If I did that I'd be broke paying 18 guys. I was giving them a bonus program but I guess it wasn't enough. Their are more to it they need more money than unenjoyment.


----------



## eatonpaving

Lightningllc;1445291 said:


> If I did that I'd be broke paying 18 guys. I was giving them a bonus program but I guess it wasn't enough. Their are more to it they need more money than unenjoyment.


with 18 guys and you would be broke...really.........unless all your accounts are per push and per salt.


----------



## artans

I have just over a inch in the driveway at I-69 & Gratiot (M-19) at 7:00pm.


----------



## HGT INC.

Lightningllc;1445281 said:


> Lost a sidewalk driver, loader operator, sidewalk shovler and my mind tonight.
> 
> This winter is killing me, I don't blame them they need money just sucks when u need them they tell ya they quit, they at least coulda said something. Oh well that's what I get for hiring laid off operators, drywall guys and salt delivery guys. Damit


I don't know where your work is, but if you need help, I can give you a hand, located in Toy, Birmingham area if it helps.


----------



## Strictly Snow

Lightningllc;1445281 said:


> Lost a sidewalk driver, loader operator, sidewalk shovler and my mind tonight.
> 
> This winter is killing me, I don't blame them they need money just sucks when u need them they tell ya they quit, they at least coulda said something. Oh well that's what I get for hiring laid off operators, drywall guys and salt delivery guys. Damit


I can possibly lend a hand as well. I am out of oxford and only have one account to handle in Rochester. 1 hr push and has to be done by 10am


----------



## Lightningllc

I got 2 guys. Just missing l a loader operator in Milford now.


----------



## Milwaukee

Lightningllc;1445317 said:


> I got 2 guys. Just missing l a loader operator in Milford now.


Have you try find farmer worker?


----------



## Metro Lawn

Lightningllc;1445317 said:


> I got 2 guys. Just missing l a loader operator in Milford now.


I can help you, what's it pay?


----------



## firelwn82

When I watched the noon channel 7 weather report he changed his story 3 times in 4 seperate forcast's. I knew it was something that just had to be watched. I'm off to bed. Everyone be safe and hope the break downs are minor to none at all. I really could use a new shovel though. lol


----------



## terrapro

Coming down hard at m59 in Howell. Just shoveled 10min ago now 1/4" down since easy.

2inch on my gravel drive now if not more.


----------



## Lightningllc

Thinking of going out to salt some sites.


----------



## terrapro

That band on the radar above Howell/Brighton is dropping ALOT of snow!


----------



## artans

1 3/4 inches in Emmett at 8:30. Can anyone in the Troy area chirp in.


----------



## mix

Any of you guys hear the thundersnow that just passed by?


----------



## Icemelter

3/4 inch of total snow on untreated surface at 14 and Woodward--waiting for the band of snow to hit. Looks like about 45 minutes or so


----------



## snowman6

Near white out conditions in Milford.


----------



## PowersTree

2 inches in Clarkston. I had the puppy out 45 mins ago and only 1/4 inch.


----------



## Moonlighter

mix;1445364 said:


> Any of you guys hear the thundersnow that just passed by?


Nope didn't hear it, too busy laughing at the Dad who shot his daughters laptop LOL.


----------



## bln

There is more craigslist b.s. about plowsite


----------



## Lightningllc

I bet my name is brought up


----------



## Greenstar lawn

Exactly 2" it chesterfield and still snowin pretty good


----------



## Moonlighter

A good 2 inches of powder in Pontiac.


----------



## snowfighter83

Moonlighter;1445413 said:


> Nope didn't hear it, too busy laughing at the Dad who shot his daughters laptop LOL.


wow that guy was upset! did u see he shoot thru the same hole once. and came close a second time.


----------



## Metro Lawn

Lightningllc;1445428 said:


> I bet my name is brought up


Only if your name is *** or idiot. Whoever it is is trying to pass themselves off as a woman, but I really don't buy that at all. Pretty funny though.

Oh and the best one... I better go back to school and get an education so that I can use that degree to earn about 1/10th what I do now. uuummm OK I guess people are jealious that we only work a few days a year and make more than they do in a decade.


----------



## Lightningllc

Where do you see what they wrote???


----------



## bln

Metro detroit rants and raves, no one is named but it has a lin.k to this page.


----------



## TheXpress2002

"Someone" had a post deleted when Charles posted. I saw the post.


----------



## 07F-250V10

Seeing about 2 inches and snow drifts up to 6 inches here in Oakland County. Snow is still coming down strong


----------



## artans

TheXpress2002;1445118 said:


> Latest HRRR has snowfall rates of .5'' to .7'' per hour beginning around 6pm ending around 2am Just a heads up higher totals are possible.


Xpress, are you still guessing for the snowballs to stop around 2am? I have a good 2" at the Gratiot and I-69 corridor.


----------



## gunsworth

Icemelter;1445367 said:


> 3/4 inch of total snow on untreated surface at 14 and Woodward--waiting for the band of snow to hit. Looks like about 45 minutes or so


over 2 now, drifted to 6 in spots, calling in my guys and going out soon


----------



## TGS Inc.

Death blow just hit my shop in Inkster...Instant 1", white out conditions...FULL PLOW!


----------



## Tscape

That was somethin'! An inch in 45 minutes and windy like a mofo.


----------



## Tscape

bln;1445423 said:


> There is more craigslist b.s. about plowsite


How on earth did you find that? I thought *I* surfed the whole internet. What you found there is a dark little corner of cyberspace.


----------



## terrapro

Hey I warned you guys it was coming. Back in from opening up some locations and back in a few to keep going. Stay safe guys, catch you on the flipside.


----------



## snowfighter83

TGS Inc.;1445483 said:


> Death blow just hit my shop in Inkster...Instant 1", white out conditions...FULL PLOW!


that went thru redford a lil bit ago...

is this wayne @ greener side?


----------



## gunsworth

gunsworth;1445472 said:


> over 2 now, drifted to 6 in spots, calling in my guys and going out soon


make that more like 4"


----------



## alpha01

Tscape;1445493 said:


> How on earth did you find that? I thought *I* surfed the whole internet. What you found there is a dark little corner of cyberspace.


Kinda wierd someone would go on another site and rant about this site.... Just wierd


----------



## Lightningllc

Alrighty we got some snow. Some spots nothing others 4" from the wind


----------



## Tscape

alpha01;1445500 said:


> Kinda wierd someone would go on another site and rant about this site.... Just wierd


Ignore it. It will go away.


----------



## Tango

Just back from snowcross. Traffic was a joke, sat on the exit looking at the dome for 35 min not moving one inch. Traffic not to bad with a general 2inch all the way back to the east side. Time for a quick nap and then time to hit it. Be safe guys, 

Thanx express for all the work you do!!!

Sorry I had to bail Will, Taylor was tired and crabby, She lasted about two hours, about what I expected.


----------



## 2FAST4U

Tango;1445519 said:


> Just back from snowcross. Traffic was a joke, sat on the exit looking at the dome for 35 min not moving one inch. Traffic not to bad with a general 2inch all the way back to the east side. Time for a quick nap and then time to hit it. Be safe guys,
> 
> Thanx express for all the work you do!!!
> 
> Sorry I had to bail Will, Taylor was tired and crabby, She lasted about two hours, about what I expected.


No problem, just ran through rochester...still snowing like a mofo!! Run home and change then head out


----------



## madskier1986

Not sure but this snow look a little wet. At the least, it is not going to be fun with that wind tonight. Everybody stay warm and be safe. 

Also, I just measured 3 inches for the Bloomfield-Birmingham area


----------



## michigancutter

2FAST4U;1445525 said:


> No problem, just ran through rochester...still snowing like a mofo!! Run home and change then head out


Just got back from sno cross. Looked for u at seat but you weren't here. ***** getting out of dome.1hr ride home. Quick nap out at 300
Be safe bro


----------



## TGS Inc.

snowfighter83;1445498 said:


> that went thru redford a lil bit ago...
> 
> is this wayne @ greener side?


Yes...Who might this be??


----------



## alpha01

Well... Dropping the kids off at the pool and heading out. Can hear the wind blowing in the house. Have fun cleaning off frozen wipers all night. I know I will. 
Be safe gentlemen


----------



## esshakim

3" in in southfield


----------



## Boomer123

Dang it (ill use nice words) just broke the weld on my plow mount. Can't make any money so guess ill go to bed till I find someone with a welded on Saturday in Waterford


----------



## bln

Dangit, backed into a pole.


----------



## MrPike

Ouch! I've done that. I hope it's not too bad.


----------



## bln

Bumper is done, bed might be bumped out


----------



## Lightningllc

bln;1445594 said:


> Dangit, backed into a pole.


Isn't that a rookie mistake??? Or was someone behind the 8 ball and hurrying.

Anyways regals in howell will have the parts


----------



## bln

Thanks, donkey. No, my chloride tank totally blocked it frm view


----------



## 2FAST4U

Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!! Shoveler is mia and the salter wont work


----------



## Lightningllc

bln;1445621 said:


> Thanks, donkey. No, my chloride tank totally blocked it frm view


Are you referring to me being a a. Or should that be my new screen name.


----------



## bln

I was being nice about it, and yes to the screen name


----------



## Lightningllc

Funny. Funny. How's that bumper.


----------



## HGT INC.

While I was waiting for the snow to stop last night I picked a set of Timbrens off of Amazon for $107 & change complete.


----------



## bln

Justin, ouch. Truce


----------



## bln

I only called a truce because I don't need you crying t MJD.


----------



## Lightningllc

bln;1445754 said:


> I only called a truce because I don't need you crying t MJD.


I never cry ever, Well at funerals:crying::crying:

My shop looks like a fricken lake inside,


----------



## 2FAST4U

Holly night from hell, things finished up about 9 but just now got home. Paperwork can wait till the a.m.!!!

Thanks again Sean!!!


----------



## michigancutter

2FAST4U;1445838 said:


> Holly night from hell, things finished up about 9 but just now got home. Paperwork can wait till the a.m.!!!
> 
> Thanks again Sean!!!


You Gould of called me, I would of gave u a hand


----------



## alternative

2FAST4U;1445838 said:


> Holly night from hell, things finished up about 9 but just now got home. Paperwork can wait till the a.m.!!!
> 
> Thanks again Sean!!!


NP- give me a call anytime if you get in a pinch again..


----------



## BossPlowGuy04

ruff night, broke my drivers side mirror off due to lack of sleep, and caught my spreader on a snow bank and bent it all up:crying:


----------



## P&M Landscaping

Lightningllc;1445281 said:


> Lost a sidewalk driver, loader operator, sidewalk shovler and my mind tonight.
> 
> This winter is killing me, I don't blame them they need money just sucks when u need them they tell ya they quit, they at least coulda said something. Oh well that's what I get for hiring laid off operators, drywall guys and salt delivery guys. Damit


Justin, try concrete guys... Alot of the know how to operate machinery and obviously aren't working when's the flakes are flying


----------



## terrapro

Cheesus it's cold out, I am still chilled from this morning. I didn't realize it was 7deg until 8hrs into it. Broke my boom for my CC sprayer on the first lot while plowing...made for an extra fun time.


----------



## Plow Dude

Other then laying in bed for a few hours last night stressing about the snow I have basically been up since 5:00 am yesterday. I had two guys pull a no call, no show this morning. Gotta love that. My Fisher plow seems like it is slowly dying. Other than that my night went well. I hope you guys like my little story.


----------



## redskinsfan34

I can beat that. Jumped in the truck at 5pm yesterday and the starter's bad. Had to pull truck out of shed with my daily driver. First starter is no good. Finally get 2nd starter in at 10 p.m. Get to bed at 11:30. Up at 3 to go out start truck up. Voltage guage is way low. Raise plow, truck dies. Killed the alternator. Finally got on the road at 10:00 am thanks to some great friends. Just got done. What a day!


----------



## 2FAST4U

Why was last night so bad for all if us? Ok back to sleep


----------



## Greenstar lawn

2FAST4U;1446041 said:


> Why was last night so bad for all if us? Ok back to sleep


Only hiccup I had was the push spreader spinner stopped spinning but after a few swift kicks and she was back in biz. Its nice to get a push in the beg of the month though


----------



## Superior L & L

Loader was ran out of fuel, vee blade cutting edge snapped off and a 10' heavy weight quit working half way though night. Just another night of plowing


----------



## Tango

2FAST4U;1446041 said:


> Why was last night so bad for all if us? Ok back to sleep


One guy MIA, still haven't heard from him. All in all not to bad of a night. 
Will, I left you a Voicemail about the salter. I fixed the other one I bought from you so if you need a back up you can use it. Call me next time, I'll give ya a hand.


----------



## 2FAST4U

Tango, got your voice mail. Had it bench tested, it's shot. You guys have any idea were I could get a spinner motor for a western pro flo 1? Found them all over the internet....Looks like sunday funday is going to be filled with paper work, repairs and washing everything


----------



## gunsworth

I grazed the brick on one of my last couple houses and sheared my fender flair, first truck damage while plowing in 4 years... I need a jeep for some of these stupid driveways


----------



## bln

Its comforting to know that I'm not the only one with truck damage.


----------



## grassmaster06

I backed into a larg boulder but no damage


----------



## Lightningllc

Some good lake effect bands are moving though right now big flakes. Turning things wet.


----------



## snow_man_48045

Seem to be dryen up on the radar now I see compared to 9-10pm... Churches salted heavy already we should be good. Time for a rest on Sunday I hope been a long day chasing snow drifts!


----------



## snowman6

Expess, Any thoughts on the system for Monday night? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Lightningllc

Question:

Has anyone ever had anyone ride your bumper and you blast them with salt???

I had a guy riding my spinner tonight and I almost blasted him with rock.

I guess I don't have a bumper on the dump


----------



## alternative

Lightningllc;1446302 said:


> Question:
> 
> Has anyone ever had anyone ride your bumper and you blast them with salt???
> 
> I had a guy riding my spinner tonight and I almost blasted him with rock.
> 
> I guess I don't have a bumper on the dump


Yeah, ive done it a few times to jerks ridin my azz. its gotta freak them out, when all this salt come flying at their windshield..:laughing:


----------



## caitlyncllc

snowman6;1446284 said:


> Expess, Any thoughts on the system for Monday night? Thanks in advance.


Looks like the temps are warming up again. Wondering if we are gonna get rain instead of snow again. If all the rain we got this winter woiuld have been snow - we would be buried in snow.


----------



## caitlyncllc

I was sitting at a red light in Flint yesterday afternnon, all of a sudden a fully loaded city salt truck blows past me and thru the intersection. He goes another 200 yards and blows thru the next red light, too. Never seen a brake light. Wow. That truck has to be about 55,000 pounds. Going 20mph that would have been on the news when he crushed a car with a family inside. Idiot.


----------



## RMGLawn

How many yards of salt does the city trucks hold? I've never really thought about it


----------



## smoore45

caitlyncllc;1446408 said:


> Looks like the temps are warming up again. Wondering if we are gonna get rain instead of snow again. If all the rain we got this winter woiuld have been snow - we would be buried in snow.


Yeah, thats for sure.

It does look like we are in for something Monday night. Some models show up to 2". As for the temps, this is something I don't totally understand, so maybe Express can help. I see that they have forecasted 37 degrees for Monday, yet the models show the rain/snow line all the way down in Kentucky. Are they guessing wrong, or do I not understand the "rain/snow" line in the models? I understood this to be the 32 degree mark. Thanks.


----------



## TheXpress2002

smoore45;1446438 said:


> Yeah, thats for sure.
> 
> It does look like we are in for something Monday night. Some models show up to 2". As for the temps, this is something I don't totally understand, so maybe Express can help. I see that they have forecasted 37 degrees for Monday, yet the models show the rain/snow line all the way down in Kentucky. Are they guessing wrong, or do I not understand the "rain/snow" line in the models? I understood this to be the 32 degree mark. Thanks.


The 540 is accepted as the snowline on the models. There are exceptions when it comes to elevation and atmospheric conditions. Temps can be above 32 degrees and snow, but as we all know ratios are very low less than 10 to 1 meaning it will be "wet flakes"


----------



## snowman6

Models and data support a system ejecting from the Texas panhandle heading into the area. This has been advertised for the past 7 days on every model run. With these systems there is a higher bust potential, but from what is being shown with consistency it would be an all snow event for us. If the models held a 6+ inch snowfall would not be out of the question.

When would this system make it to our area?


----------



## 2FAST4U

TheXpress2002;1446465 said:


> Monday night into Tuesday a system will track to our south with us catching the northern edge. We can expect around an inch with isolated 2 inches in spots.
> 
> *Guess I better get my salter fixed ASAP*
> 
> If you have been following the conservative NWS forecast you would have noticed temps at the end of the week have continued to fall (started at 43 down to 35) hence the conservative forecast of rain/snow (and lack of advisory yesterday which met all criteria)(but I am the last one to point fingers)
> 
> Models and data support a system ejecting from the Texas panhandle heading into the area. This has been advertised for the past 7 days on every model run. With these systems there is a higher bust potential, but from what is being shown with consistency it would be an all snow event for us. If the models held a 6+ inch snowfall would not be out of the question.
> 
> *When Is this for? *
> 
> After that system moves on another one can be expected over the weekend, with another one on the 20th, 21st and 23rd
> 
> *This coming weekend? 17,18,19 ish*


Thanks in advance Ryan

Anyone know of any places that might have spinner motor that would be open on sunday?


----------



## TheXpress2002

We'll try this one again.....

Monday night into Tuesday a system will track to our south with us catching the northern edge. We can expect around an inch with isolated 2 inches in spots.

If you have been following the conservative NWS forecast you would have noticed temps at the end of the week have continued to fall (started at 43 down to 35) hence the conservative forecast of rain/snow (and lack of advisory yesterday which met all criteria)(but I am the last one to point fingers)

Models and data support a system ejecting from the Texas panhandle*THURSDAY/FRIDAY TIMEFRAME***** heading into the area. This has been advertised for the past 7 days on every model run. With these systems there is a higher bust potential, but from what is being shown with consistency it would be an all snow event for us. If the models held a 6+ inch snowfall would not be out of the question.

After that system moves on another one can be expected next weekend, with another one on the 20th, 21st and 23rd

***better asleep at the keyboard than the wheel


----------



## 2FAST4U

Its ok Ryan, you better go back to sleep


----------



## Five Star Lawn Care LLC

2FAST4U;1446485 said:


> Thanks in advance Ryan
> 
> Anyone know of any places that might have spinner motor that would be open on sunday?


What brand and model spreader do you have?


----------



## Lightningllc

Good afternoon Eric its nice to see ya on here


----------



## bln

Hey Eric. Do you still have that blade grinder for sale? If so I would like it.


----------



## TGS Inc.

I have a couple of routes available if anyone knows a guy looking for work. They must be available 100% for these routes...

One route is in Taylor, the other is in Woodhaven.

I'm also looking for a skid steer or two to rent by the hour (with or without operators) for a new site we just took over...


Thanks!

-Wayne


----------



## 2FAST4U

Five Star Lawn Care LLC;1446534 said:


> What brand and model spreader do you have?


Western pro flo one


----------



## artans

East Michigan Salt
Bulk salt- $48.00 yd
22100 Hoover Rd, Warren

I wanted to see if anybody has used them and/or if they have a phone number. I seen the ad on C/L but seemed odd as I could not find out anything in the yellow book nor did they leave a email address or phone number.


----------



## HGT INC.

*Fluid film*

I can buy Fluid Film on E-Bay for about $8.50 a can, if you order a case of 12. Free shipping also, Has anyone found any deals close by, I don't need a dozen cans of this stuff, only have one plow. This last snow appeared to be some what on the sticky side, its still covered on my blade.


----------



## TGS Inc.

Anyone know a place / shop or traveling mechanic who does good plow repair / troubleshooting (ideally fairly close to my shop in Inkster)...Thanks!


----------



## Hillcrest2011

bln;1446161 said:


> Its comforting to know that I'm not the only one with truck damage.


I can top yours brad my guy decided to try to drive a truck threw a building. blew out to large windows and a bumper thank god for insurance. on top of it one minute after it happened channel 7 pulled in and wanted to interview me on the lack of snow and how the winter is going. I told them it was not a good time and they keep trying to grt me to and i finally had to tell then to get the %^^&*&^% out of there. They left very fast because i was so pissed off.:realmad:


----------



## rjstone4

Does anybody here have the old style western head light housing
they want too sell


----------



## eatonpaving

TGS Inc.;1446908 said:


> Anyone know a place / shop or traveling mechanic who does good plow repair / troubleshooting (ideally fairly close to my shop in Inkster)...Thanks!


i have a shop in garden city....merriman and ford rd...1734-674-5822 randy


----------



## Lightningllc

rjstone4;1446918 said:


> Does anybody here have the old style western head light housing
> they want too sell


I have about 5 of them


----------



## 2FAST4U

Hillcrest2011;1446917 said:


> I can top yours brad my guy decided to try to drive a truck threw a building. blew out to large windows and a bumper thank god for insurance. on top of it one minute after it happened channel 7 pulled in and wanted to interview me on the lack of snow and how the winter is going. I told them it was not a good time and they keep trying to grt me to and i finally had to tell then to get the %^^&*&^% out of there. They left very fast because i was so pissed off.:realmad:


We could all make so much more money if they did a reality tv show about plow drivers!!


----------



## rjstone4

Lightningllc;1446951 said:


> I have about 5 of them


Would you like to get rid of 1 bud?


----------



## Lightningllc

rjstone4;1446962 said:


> Would you like to get rid of 1 bud?


Yes. I'm in south Lyon.


----------



## Lightningllc

2FAST4U;1446957 said:


> We could all make so much more money if they did a reality tv show about plow drivers!!


Dude all my guys want a reality show called. LAWNWARS. a&e could get like 6 lawn companies. It would be funny.


----------



## 24v6spd

rjstone4;1446918 said:


> Does anybody here have the old style western head light housing
> they want too sell


I have a set of lights for unimount 12-pin harness brand new still in the box.


----------



## snowfighter83

Lightningllc;1447026 said:


> Dude all my guys want a reality show called. LAWNWARS. a&e could get like 6 lawn companies. It would be funny.


lol i been waitin for that also. it will happen im sure.


----------



## terrapro

Lightningllc;1447026 said:


> Dude all my guys want a reality show called. LAWNWARS. a&e could get like 6 lawn companies. It would be funny.





snowfighter83;1447074 said:


> lol i been waitin for that also. it will happen im sure.


I hope not! Seriously you want every yahoo that can barely pay for TV to be in the competition...I can't wait to see the 6 guys with pushmowers doing the local Meijers for $50 a week... ...you guys can have that shiat! "Dude I pulled this fricken antique log from the Meijer parking lot, it must be worth atleast $7000!" ...I left the log it is not from a tree...


----------



## madskier1986

Tonight I was watching the NBC Nightly news and there was a segment on about rising fuel prices. The story noted that we will see new highs for gasoline this summer. I wonder if anybody know of a way of locking in fuel prices or has tried mygallons.com?

Here is an link to the clip: http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/3032619/vp/46361283#46361283


----------



## HGT INC.

Try Detroit gas prices.com for what its worth. More time than not the further you go east from Oakland county the cheaper it gets. I have seen this swing as much as 12 cents a gallon.


----------



## HGT INC.

HGT INC.;1447139 said:


> Try Detroit gas prices.com for what its worth. More time than not the further you go east from Oakland county the cheaper it gets. I have seen this swing as much as 12 cents a gallon. Or you can really get good prices in the hood, but that's a whole other story.


----------



## snowfighter83

terrapro;1447114 said:


> I hope not! Seriously you want every yahoo that can barely pay for TV to be in the competition...I can't wait to see the 6 guys with pushmowers doing the local Meijers for $50 a week... ...you guys can have that shiat! "Dude I pulled this fricken antique log from the Meijer parking lot, it must be worth atleast $7000!" ...I left the log it is not from a tree...


Thumbs Up like


----------



## 2FAST4U

Lightningllc;1447026 said:


> Dude all my guys want a reality show called. LAWNWARS. a&e could get like 6 lawn companies. It would be funny.


I was watching south beach tow, when I posted that shows effed up!!!

Speaking of every yahoo, theres a new outfit up here by me and greenstar. Just started up mid december and must have over 50k in equipment.... Have fun with those payments


----------



## Superior L & L

2FAST4U;1447184 said:


> I was watching south beach tow, when I posted that shows effed up!!!
> 
> Speaking of every yahoo, theres a new outfit up here by me and greenstar. Just started up mid december and must have over 50k in equipment.... Have fun with those payments


Wow ! $50,000 in new Equipement, what does he have one new truck ?


----------



## caitlyncllc

Dude I pulled this fricken antique log from the Meijer parking lot, it must be worth atleast $7000!" ...I left the log it is not from a tree...
Baby Ruth

Looks like tomorrow will be a good day. Not much wind and decent temps. Looks like an early am salting and another one at noon if we get enough snow.


----------



## cuttingedge13

Superior L & L;1447278 said:


> Wow ! $50,000 in new Equipement, what does he have one new truck ?


Maybe two used trucks, but one of those could go down with a rusted brake line at any time!


----------



## redskinsfan34

Ryan, any updates on tonight's snow? Are we still looking at around 1"?


----------



## 2FAST4U

Superior L & L;1447278 said:


> Wow ! $50,000 in new Equipement, what does he have one new truck ?


A two year old dodge quad cab 3500 diesel, a four year old chevy 2500, tailgate salter, brand new saltdog vbox and two plows.

I know 50k isn't really alot but to just start a business in the middle of december, and to never have done this before....kind of makes me think what the hell is going on....


----------



## Greenstar lawn

2FAST4U;1447325 said:


> A two year old dodge quad cab 3500 diesel, a four year old chevy 2500, tailgate salter, brand new saltdog vbox and two plows.
> 
> I know 50k isn't really alot but to just start a business in the middle of december, and to never have done this before....kind of makes me think what the hell is going on....


That doesn't even count what he is going to have in equipment for lawncare. I am not sure how he can acquire all that work to justify those payments in his first season. Maybe he knows just the right ppl though. But I don't think money is to big of an issue though he has always had badass trucks and toys too


----------



## rjstone4

Lightningllc;1446951 said:


> I have about 5 of them


lightning if you could give me your address and a time ill come pick the light up from yaa


----------



## alpha01

I'm looking at a few steel dump inserts to buy for my 06' 2500 sierra and was wondering if beefier leaf springs are necessary to install with installing a dump insert. Any thoughts?


----------



## Milwaukee

alpha01;1447374 said:


> I'm looking at a few steel dump inserts to buy for my 06' 2500 sierra and was wondering if beefier leaf springs are necessary to install with installing a dump insert. Any thoughts?


You definably need overload leaf spring on top of leaf spring but to say GM never made those while Dodge and Ford do.

Use Timbresen rubber block under rear stop bump to axle.


----------



## tsnap

TGS Inc.;1446908 said:


> Anyone know a place / shop or traveling mechanic who does good plow repair / troubleshooting (ideally fairly close to my shop in Inkster)...Thanks!


I own a shop in Wayne at Venoy and Michigan behind the red applae and can help you out.
Tony 248-579-3406


----------



## Metro Lawn

artans;1446875 said:


> East Michigan Salt
> Bulk salt- $48.00 yd
> 22100 Hoover Rd, Warren
> 
> I wanted to see if anybody has used them and/or if they have a phone number. I seen the ad on C/L but seemed odd as I could not find out anything in the yellow book nor did they leave a email address or phone number.


The loader driver says they just opened a week ago. They are part of Levy I think he said. I got salt from them over the weekend. They keep it inside a warehouse so it was nice and dry. They are supposed to be moving a few buildings down when the new place is finished. Free soda and dogs too. I will check my bill for a phone number for you.


----------



## Boomer123

HGT INC.;1446903 said:


> I can buy Fluid Film on E-Bay for about $8.50 a can, if you order a case of 12. Free shipping also, Has anyone found any deals close by, I don't need a dozen cans of this stuff, only have one plow. This last snow appeared to be some what on the sticky side, its still covered on my blade.


Angelos sell FF


----------



## axl

I know someone posted it a while back, but anybody have a recommendation on where to get some hydraulic hoses made for plows? Livonia area?


----------



## Glockshot73!

Anybody know who has the best prices for Boss VXT wings, local or online. 

Chris


----------



## cuttingedge13

axl;1447536 said:


> I know someone posted it a while back, but anybody have a recommendation on where to get some hydraulic hoses made for plows? Livonia area?


Associated Parts & Service, 30690 W 8 Mile, Farmington Hills. Why not buy stock ones from the dealer or Angelos. I don't think custom ones will be cheaper.


----------



## artans

Metro Lawn;1447517 said:


> The loader driver says they just opened a week ago. They are part of Levy I think he said. I got salt from them over the weekend. They keep it inside a warehouse so it was nice and dry. They are supposed to be moving a few buildings down when the new place is finished. Free soda and dogs too. I will check my bill for a phone number for you.


Thanks Metro! Let me know on the phone number. I appreciate it.
Paul


----------



## NewImgLwn&Lndsc

axl;1447536 said:


> I know someone posted it a while back, but anybody have a recommendation on where to get some hydraulic hoses made for plows? Livonia area?


I have used Hydraflex in Livonia a couple times for hoses. Most of the time they will make what you need while you wait. They came in handy when I had a Blizzard power plow and needed hoses. That was when nobody carried Blizzard parts.


----------



## Tscape

cuttingedge13;1447542 said:


> Associated Parts & Service, 30690 W 8 Mile, Farmington Hills. Why not buy stock ones from the dealer or Angelos. I don't think custom ones will be cheaper.


If you have bought from Angelo's enough, you don't buy anything from Angelo's.


----------



## bln

Parker in novi, made while you wait


----------



## Greenstar lawn

Oakland just signed the human centipede...oh well


----------



## terrapro

Livingston County Sheriff was pulling all plow trucks over today, I saw 3 pulled over within 2 hours.


----------



## bln

That guy is a jackass. He would pull over his own mother. Hillcrest had a run in with him.


----------



## terrapro

He was doing the M-59 to GR to D-19 circle hitting all the trucks coming and going to Lucy's.


----------



## HGT INC.

what for?......


----------



## snowfighter83

HGT INC.;1447745 said:


> what for?......


cause he can... he probably wanted to be @ lucys with everyone else.. lol.


----------



## bigjeeping

Anyone have insight on snow tonight? I know my bank account is hoping we get some.


----------



## Do It All Do It Right

axl;1447536 said:


> I know someone posted it a while back, but anybody have a recommendation on where to get some hydraulic hoses made for plows? Livonia area?


Public Rubber & Supply Company, Inc.

15900 Fullerton Ave.
Detroit, MI 48227

For all your belts and hose needs

http://www.publicrubber.com/


----------



## TheXpress2002

bigjeeping;1447762 said:


> Anyone have insight on snow tonight? I know my bank account is hoping we get some.


Around an inch for everyone.


----------



## newhere

Greenstar lawn;1447663 said:


> Oakland just signed the human centipede...oh well


whats this?


----------



## 2FAST4U

newhere;1447808 said:


> whats this?


Hes an outfielder we ask wanted the tigers to sign


----------



## newhere

ohhh, dont follow baseball sorry


----------



## michigancutter

Well looks like I might sell out this yr. after doing the numbers this winter I spent more then I made. Can't raise a family with negative numbers comming in. Also hearing gas going to over 4.50 a gallon, the rise in insurance premiums, lowballing jobs and being taxed to all hell. Got a opportunity to work for PepsiCo as a driver for 40,000 yr. plus benefits. I haven't totally decided yet, but it's looking like I might go for it.
P.m me on equipment and trucks I have available. I want to sell everything as a package no separation. Clients are all included to. I will be finishing the winter out and that's it.
Thanks guys


----------



## eatonpaving

michigancutter;1447845 said:


> Well looks like I might sell out this yr. after doing the numbers this winter I spent more then I made. Can't raise a family with negative numbers comming in. Also hearing gas going to over 4.50 a gallon, the rise in insurance premiums, lowballing jobs and being taxed to all hell. Got a opportunity to work for PepsiCo as a driver for 40,000 yr. plus benefits. I haven't totally decided yet, but it's looking like I might go for it.
> P.m me on equipment and trucks I have available. I want to sell everything as a package no separation. Clients are all included to. I will be finishing the winter out and that's it.
> Thanks guys


never quit.....40.000 a year is nothing compared to what you could have in 10 years....their will allways be years like this....get into something else also..you will be driving that truck for pepsico and see guys out this summer working and you will hate your job.....


----------



## Lightningllc

Craigslist is loaded with trucks and equipment. This winter is putting the hurt to a lot of guys.


----------



## 2FAST4U

Eaton.....

I have a customer that just bought a storage facility with some 
Very bad cement. He wants to know if there is a machine that will knock down the high spots, then asphalt over top...

Anyone else can chime in to


----------



## eatonpaving

2FAST4U;1447869 said:


> Eaton.....
> 
> I have a customer that just bought a storage facility with some
> Very bad cement. He wants to know if there is a machine that will knock down the high spots, then asphalt over top...
> 
> Anyone else can chime in to


was the concrete poured that way or is it heaving and cracking....if its cracking then doing an overlay with asphalt is just adding to the problem, the concrete has to be removed to be right... but yes it can be done....


----------



## eatonpaving

Lightningllc;1447864 said:


> Craigslist is loaded with trucks and equipment. This winter is putting the hurt to a lot of guys.


many many trucks, and cheap to.


----------



## Leisure Time LC

michigancutter;1447845 said:


> Well looks like I might sell out this yr. after doing the numbers this winter I spent more then I made. Can't raise a family with negative numbers comming in. Also hearing gas going to over 4.50 a gallon, the rise in insurance premiums, lowballing jobs and being taxed to all hell. Got a opportunity to work for PepsiCo as a driver for 40,000 yr. plus benefits. I haven't totally decided yet, but it's looking like I might go for it.
> P.m me on equipment and trucks I have available. I want to sell everything as a package no separation. Clients are all included to. I will be finishing the winter out and that's it.
> Thanks guys


I thought the same thing in November. I went back to work for a trucking company thinking it would be easier to work for someone else and get a paycheck every week again. It is not always greener on the other side. It is really hard to work for someone else after working for yourself. Punching a time clock, being ordered around sucks. Needless to say I worked there for 5 weeks.


----------



## 2FAST4U

eatonpaving;1447883 said:


> was the concrete poured that way or is it heaving and cracking....if its cracking then doing an overlay with asphalt is just adding to the problem, the concrete has to be removed to be right... but yes it can be done....


I think it was a bad prep job and everything is heaving...he has a bid for 300k to replace all the concrete...looking to do a overlay...

Something you'd be looking to bid on??


----------



## Lightningllc

Leisure Time LC;1447903 said:


> I thought the same thing in November. I went back to work for a trucking company thinking it would be easier to work for someone else and get a paycheck every week again. It is not always greener on the other side. It is really hard to work for someone else after working for yourself. Punching a time clock, being ordered around sucks. Needless to say I worked there for 5 weeks.


I don't make you punch a clock.


----------



## eatonpaving

2FAST4U;1447908 said:


> I think it was a bad prep job and everything is heaving...he has a bid for 300k to replace all the concrete...looking to do a overlay...
> 
> Something you'd be looking to bid on??


yes, i wont have my final asphalt cost till april 1st, if oil keeps going higher my costs go higher, but yes i can bid on it in april.....


----------



## Leisure Time LC

Lightningllc;1447913 said:


> I don't make you punch a clock.


Never said that you did. :laughing::laughing:

I was not talking about you


----------



## snowfighter83

2FAST4U;1447908 said:


> I think it was a bad prep job and everything is heaving...he has a bid for 300k to replace all the concrete...looking to do a overlay...
> 
> Something you'd be looking to bid on??


T & M paving, or NAGLE paving...you could talk to don @ FOUR WAY paving. A jax is good to.


----------



## michigancutter

Leisure Time LC;1447903 said:


> I thought the same thing in November. I went back to work for a trucking company thinking it would be easier to work for someone else and get a paycheck every week again. It is not always greener on the other side. It is really hard to work for someone else after working for yourself. Punching a time clock, being ordered around sucks. Needless to say I worked there for 5 weeks.


Never had a job before.lol always been self employed. But I have a family to think about and what's best for them. I know I won't like it, probably hate it. It's a reliable paycheck. This winter really put a hurting on the family. Wife's second salon location didn't help me at all either. A lot of money out of pocket but no income yet on it. I don't see getting any big work this summer with sooo many people out there hurting for work. I think this is going to be a very interesting summer on how prices will go for services. Not saying some will do great, but a majority of us will take a hit. I could be wrong and everyone makes a million dollars, but I don't think so. It's gonna get worse for small business. After 5 weeks did u just say screw it and go back to cutting?


----------



## michigancutter

eatonpaving;1447854 said:


> never quit.....40.000 a year is nothing compared to what you could have in 10 years....their will allways be years like this....get into something else also..you will be driving that truck for pepsico and see guys out this summer working and you will hate your job.....


I know, but I'm just burnt! Sick of chasing my money, sick of truck break downs, sick of guys not showing up. Doing this for over 14yrs and I'm tired. Figure a 9 to 5 will give me something to retire on.
Reliability, insurance, (that I don't have to pay for). Job security, knowing at the end of the day work stops. Vacations. Never been. But then again having a boss, punching a clock, no freedom, working for peanuts, having someone else chose my destiny. Idk it's tough.


----------



## Leisure Time LC

michigancutter;1447940 said:


> Never had a job before.lol always been self employed. But I have a family to think about and what's best for them. I know I won't like it, probably hate it. It's a reliable paycheck. This winter really put a hurting on the family. Wife's second salon location didn't help me at all either. A lot of money out of pocket but no income yet on it. I don't see getting any big work this summer with sooo many people out there hurting for work. I think this is going to be a very interesting summer on how prices will go for services. Not saying some will do great, but a majority of us will take a hit. I could be wrong and everyone makes a million dollars, but I don't think so. It's gonna get worse for small business. After 5 weeks did u just say screw it and go back to cutting?


I said screw it, the money was nice, but money does not buy happiness in my eyes. I hated it. My wife and I adopted 4 of our foster children back in August and was thinking that it would be easier doing something else, plus having health insurance (which costs the business 550 a month for). I love doing the work we do, just wish there was more money and not all the scabs ruining what used to be a good way to make a living.


----------



## sprinklrman57

What does'nt kill you.....makes you stronger.never give in,never give up,never surrender.....

The miracle might be just around the corner!!


----------



## procut

I say do it. Even though $40,000 grand isn't great it's way better than most lawn boys. This industry sucks every year is worse than the one before. I ask myself almost daily why I stick with it. Good luck with whatever you decide.


----------



## ParksLandscaping

*Looking for subs on eastside (mccomb county)*

We are looking for quality subs for full service sites (plowing, sidewalks, and salt). If you have interest and availability, please let me know.

PM me


----------



## Metro Lawn

michigancutter;1447845 said:


> Well looks like I might sell out this yr. after doing the numbers this winter I spent more then I made. Can't raise a family with negative numbers comming in. Also hearing gas going to over 4.50 a gallon, the rise in insurance premiums, lowballing jobs and being taxed to all hell. Got a opportunity to work for PepsiCo as a driver for 40,000 yr. plus benefits. I haven't totally decided yet, but it's looking like I might go for it.
> P.m me on equipment and trucks I have available. I want to sell everything as a package no separation. Clients are all included to. I will be finishing the winter out and that's it.
> Thanks guys


Since the business is losing money, I am guessing you will pay someone to take it? :laughing: j/k:

Seriously, what exactly would you have to sell if you decide to go that route?


----------



## sprinklrman57

Money can't buy happiness but it can buy a boat big enough float along side of it....


----------



## michigancutter

Leisure Time LC;1447958 said:


> I said screw it, the money was nice, but money does not buy happiness in my eyes. I hated it. My wife and I adopted 4 of our foster children back in August and was thinking that it would be easier doing something else, plus having health insurance (which costs the business 550 a month for). I love doing the work we do, just wish there was more money and not all the scabs ruining what used to be a good way to make a living.[/
> 
> That's the thing was making a great living a few yrs ago, now it's like pulling teeth from a cow to make a buck, then u have to hunt the buck down. Wtf. Workers, don't get me started on that subject. Sick of guys screwing me over and not showing up when they should. Which makes me look bad. Gives me a lot to think about. Thanks for the input. Really puts a perspective on everything.


----------



## michigancutter

Metro Lawn;1447968 said:


> Since the business is losing money, I am guessing you will pay someone to take it? :laughing: j/k:
> 
> Seriously, what exactly would you have to sell if you decide to go that route?


John, I would figure u to ask me that.lmao. I'm not losing money just not making big money. But if u want to know, I would sell everything, 2 trucks, 2 trailers, all lawn equipment, all snow equipment. Customer list, web site, name, contact lists,
Everything for u to start a 5 or 6th crew. Will NOT separate!!!!


----------



## Lightningllc

Where are u located at.


----------



## firelwn82

michigancutter;1448005 said:


> That's the thing was making a great living a few yrs ago, now it's like pulling teeth from a cow to make a buck, then u have to hunt the buck down. Wtf. Workers, don't get me started on that subject. Sick of guys screwing me over and not showing up when they should. Which makes me look bad. Gives me a lot to think about. Thanks for the input. Really puts a perspective on everything.


I'm pretty sure I will not be doing spring fall or summer work this year either. I'm done. The only thing is I will still be plowing snow. I'm going to work for ASI asphalt paving, work 7 months out of the year, full benny's, and unenjoyment. Plus I can still have have my winter off. Only with the exception of still making money no matter if it snows or not during the winter. I'm tired of busting my ass and making nickels and dimes. Who says you cant have your cake and eat it too?? The only differance with me is I'm only selling my accounts with a no compete snow removal clause for 3-4 years. My equipment just is not worth buying to be honest with you.


----------



## michigancutter

firelwn82;1448045 said:


> I'm pretty sure I will not be doing spring fall or summer work this year either. I'm done. The only thing is I will still be plowing snow. I'm going to work for ASI asphalt paving, work 7 months out of the year, full benny's, and unenjoyment. Plus I can still have have my winter off. Only with the exception of still making money no matter if it snows or not during the winter. I'm tired of busting my ass and making nickels and dimes. Who says you cant have your cake and eat it too?? The only differance with me is I'm only selling my accounts with a no compete snow removal clause for 3-4 years. My equipment just is not worth buying to be honest with you.


I thought of that too. Just work weekends, keeping my loyal clients and telling everyone else to piss off. Then do I really want to put in 40hrs then go cut for the weekend. I'm not hard up for money. My wife is successful in her business. Everything i own is paid for , houses, cars, toys ect.... it comes down to clients paying there bills so I can pay mine. Unemployment don't know what that means, never had it. Lol I don't even know what my company would be worth, would have to have a broker come out and give me a estimate on what it's worth. It a lot to take in. Thanks for the input


----------



## 2FAST4U

[email protected] email me the info guys, looking to expand this year.


----------



## firelwn82

2FAST4U;1448072 said:


> [email protected] email me the info guys, looking to expand this year.


All of my accounts are in Northern Oakland county. Chesterfield is about and hour ish from me. I have a few people thinking and dabbling about it but no garunteed takers yet.


----------



## snowfighter83

firelwn82;1448045 said:


> I'm pretty sure I will not be doing spring fall or summer work this year either. I'm done. The only thing is I will still be plowing snow. I'm going to work for ASI asphalt paving, work 7 months out of the year, full benny's, and unenjoyment. Plus I can still have have my winter off. Only with the exception of still making money no matter if it snows or not during the winter. I'm tired of busting my ass and making nickels and dimes. Who says you cant have your cake and eat it too?? The only differance with me is I'm only selling my accounts with a no compete snow removal clause for 3-4 years. My equipment just is not worth buying to be honest with you.


asi is another good paving co. i was gona mention them to 2fast also. I have done lots of striping for them. what r u going to be doing? working and especially plowing for some one else is much more enjoyable, imean hell i enjoy doing snow service so much that i jus may do it for free. with some one else's brand new equipment that is. my point is i dont do it for money i luv to do it.

i do want to say i give you guys lots of credit for owning and running co. some of which i see are pretty nice operations..


----------



## Lightningllc

I heard a rumor, I said a rumor. Is great oaks landscaping closing their doors??? If so wow.


----------



## 2FAST4U

firelwn82;1448076 said:


> All of my accounts are in Northern Oakland county. Chesterfield is about and hour ish from me. I have a few people thinking and dabbling about it but no garunteed takers yet.


Oh then thats out for me. Thanks


----------



## firelwn82

snowfighter83;1448083 said:


> asi is another good paving co. i was gona mention them to 2fast also. I have done lots of striping for them. what r u going to be doing? ..


I don't know much about paving in all honesty. I do have a sealcoater and I have sprayed quite a few lines on it but I have never preped,laid,rake or rolled it. It's something totally new to me so I will be working from the bottom as a laborer and going as far as I can go. They seem like an awesome company. Alot of 20+ year veterans so they must be doing something good to them.


----------



## firelwn82

2FAST4U;1448106 said:


> Oh then thats out for me. Thanks


Thats what I was thinking. Its a very small route. Takes me 2 easy days or I can have it done in one long day. I mowed two days and sealed asphalt two days. I have had most of my customers since I started in 04.


----------



## Strictly Snow

Lightningllc;1448086 said:


> I heard a rumor, I said a rumor. Is great oaks landscaping closing their doors??? If so wow.


I hope not. They owe me $11,000 for snow work that they have been ducking my lawyer for


----------



## snowfighter83

Lightningllc;1448086 said:


> I heard a rumor, I said a rumor. Is great oaks landscaping closing their doors??? If so wow.


i really dont see that happening.. but wow that would be great for me and the co. i work for. they are pretty big and have an awesome shop, yard setup.


----------



## michigancutter

Strictly Snow;1448131 said:


> I hope not. They owe me $11,000 for snow work that they have been ducking my lawyer for


Things like this is what makes me want to sell. Everyone is out to screw u over! If u do the work u should get paid for it, no excuses. Sorry to here that, hope u collect.


----------



## snowfighter83

Strictly Snow;1448131 said:


> I hope not. They owe me $11,000 for snow work that they have been ducking my lawyer for


wow, what did you plow for them

anyone know if they still do snow @ 12 oaks?


----------



## bln

I threatened to sue them and they kept saying come in and talk to us. I told them the meeting would have to be at my lawyers office. Nedless to say I finally got my money but it wasn't until ocotber.


----------



## Strictly Snow

snowfighter83;1448141 said:


> wow, what did you plow for them


Shopping center in Rochester


----------



## snowfighter83

Strictly Snow;1448145 said:


> Shopping center in Rochester


sorry to hear that i hope things work out for you.

jus something that went through my mind. if there going out of biz. maybe they'll come off a truck or 2. they have about 100. lol


----------



## bln

Wat is everones game plan for this storm?


----------



## Greenstar lawn

Waking up at 4 and hopefully throw some salt


----------



## Metro Lawn

Greenstar lawn;1448209 said:


> Waking up at 4 and hopefully throw some salt


ditto......


----------



## PowersTree

ParksLandscaping;1447967 said:


> We are looking for quality subs for full service sites (plowing, sidewalks, and salt). If you have interest and availability, please let me know.
> 
> PM me


Ill call you in the morning, but I know someone else that's looking.

To anybody thinking about it, I sub for these guys, and everything has been very stand up with Parks.


----------



## snowfighter83

going out @ 230 am to pre salt before morning rush hour..


----------



## brookline

Flakes are flying in Wayne


----------



## Luther

Sweet. Was wondering when this stuff was going to start falling.

Thanks Joe.


----------



## TheXpress2002

Mich ave covered in Canton. Been out salting already


----------



## Lightningllc

Great oaks owes a buddy of mine over 20k and they are avoiding him like the black plag.


----------



## Lightningllc

Starting to stick in south Lyon.


----------



## Greenstar lawn

Really fine/light snow in chesterfield not really sticking


----------



## michigancutter

Nothing really by me, not even a dusting yet in richmond area.


----------



## Glockshot73!

Last storms salt is holding up in Warren and Sterling Heights. Roads and lots wet


----------



## RayRay

Dusting in Milford, snow will be over in 2-3 hours.. Anyone who is owed $20 grand from Great Oaks needs to question there own business principles.. Like , why am I working for a company that has gone bankrupt 2 maybe 3 times, has a awful reputation of slow/no pay & why am I allowing them to owe me this much money? Also "plag" is plague


----------



## bigjeeping

About an inch in Saline.


----------



## bigjeeping

RayRay;1448331 said:


> Also "plag" is plague


LOL. Did you notice all the grammatical errors in your own post?

First take the log out of your own eye, and then you will see clearly to take the speck out of your brother's eye. Matthew 7:5


----------



## alternative

michigancutter;1448320 said:


> Nothing really by me, not even a dusting yet in richmond area.


Same here Mike..



Dodgetruckman731;1448328 said:


> Last storms salt is holding up in Warren and Sterling Heights. Roads and lots wet


Really>Thats not what i was just told...i heard that resisual is not holding up.? .


----------



## Glockshot73!

Guess it depends how it was laid. I laid it a little heavier for the cold temps and blowing snow. But other lots I saw at 5am seemed. fine. Better to be safe and go check it out.


----------



## TheXpress2002

Residual is not holding up in Canton, Plymouth or A2, and there is nobody out salting. Premier and I were it.....lol


----------



## Superior L & L

Lots only covered over within the last hour up north here. Residual was holding for a while. Well we at least got a full app out of this


----------



## TGS Inc.

Well this was a nice one!! Yey!


----------



## Allor Outdoor

Only about a 1/2 inch of snow in Commerce and I've seen 2 morons plowing!!
I'd be PISSED if I received a plow charge for a 1/2 inch of snow!


----------



## Lightningllc

I seen 1 guy plowing everything was covered residual did not hold.


----------



## Moonlighter

Residual held up in Waterford and Clarkston roads and lots wet, got to spot salt. Looks to be gone soon.


----------



## Glockshot73!

All you guys saying your residual didnt hodl up have me nervous, im going out again.

Thanks for the heads up
Chris


----------



## RayRay

Yes, this "BIG" snow event is over!!!! Salt them quick, bill them fast & hope they pay on this one.. These nothing snows are the ones my customers seem to always forget/***** about!!!


----------



## 2FAST4U

Mike and sean, mt. Clemens was hit and miss......salted about half on my accounts, lots of guys were out


----------



## michigancutter

2FAST4U;1448371 said:


> Mike and sean, mt. Clemens was hit and miss......salted about half on my accounts, lots of guys were out


Yea me too. Sprayed about half of my accounts the rest were wet. Seems the more south u go on gratiot the less there is.
Thanks bro

Thanks Sean on the heads up.


----------



## bln

I plowed for great oaks and 20,000 billing month is not out of the question


----------



## Luther

RayRay;1448331 said:


> Dusting in Milford, snow will be over in 2-3 hours..


I don't think so.

Snowing hard right now in the areas Ryan stated. Sites that were salted heavy earlier are recovering.

Another guess might be in order?


----------



## RMGLawn

Started at 5...checked first sites that were salted, and everything is holding. I'm happy


----------



## Superior L & L

Radar was clear, now it's building again over lansing


----------



## TheXpress2002

Canton/Plymouth is still coming down hard. Resis are starting to look ugly.


----------



## terrapro

Salted everything, some areas were holding but I wasn't about to mess around with what ifs. Glad I did now that it is snowing hard again. Now I am wondering if I will have to go out and hit everything again!


----------



## PowersTree

Would a 1 inch resi in Bloomfield need attention yet??? Id hate to drive and check all the way.


----------



## 2FAST4U

Wow we cant even talk about the truth any more and It gets deleted??????

Thanks for the info on the paving companies guys, eaton get me your info so I can give it to the customer.

I had a nice long post typed up about these radios but I wasn't allowed to post so here I is again

There website is Michigantrbo.com


----------



## Luther

Livonia sites now getting re-covered.


----------



## alpine627

*Weather*

Express,

Any updates on the post earlier about snow Thur. Fri. thx.


----------



## TheXpress2002

alpine627;1448462 said:


> Express,
> 
> Any updates on the post earlier about snow Thur. Fri. thx.


Literally 20 miles seperates snow and rain. Latest models had the line along 696. It is jumping run to run. If it slows down just a bit, its a completely different ballgame.


----------



## hogggman

So is the Friday snow to the north or south of the 696 line


----------



## TheXpress2002

hogggman;1448476 said:


> So is the Friday snow to the north or south of the 696 line


.....north and its for Thursday


----------



## firelwn82

PowersTree;1448439 said:


> Would a 1 inch resi in Bloomfield need attention yet??? Id hate to drive and check all the way.


I just texted a friend who works for Bloomfield Twp. DPW. I will let you know soon. Do you drop salt there?


----------



## firelwn82

3/4 of an inch in Bloomfield Powers.


----------



## 2FAST4U

Did the weekend storms fall apart ryan? And thanks for the thursday update


----------



## bigjeeping

Total of 1.5" in Saline. Going to hit some select resis.


----------



## firelwn82

bigjeeping;1448511 said:


> Total of 1.5" in Saline. Going to hit some select resis.


Careful you might break a hand or possibly a finger. Plus the cops on your heels wouldn't be good either..... lol


----------



## hogggman

Thanks express


----------



## esshakim

Good companies like great oaks deserve to go under . This should free up some nice contracts


----------



## bln

The problem is the contracts that are freed those people will expect it to be done for their pricing. Not what it should be done for.


----------



## esshakim

bln;1448556 said:


> The problem is the contracts that are freed those people will expect it to be done for their pricing. Not what it should be done for.


Yeh that's very true you still got companies like brickman and united who will swoop right in and try too to take over those contracts


----------



## 08SnowPusher

bln;1447731 said:


> That guy is a jackass. He would pull over his own mother. Hillcrest had a run in with him.


Uh oh. I can only imagine how that went. Poor copper. Sounds like it was the first run-in, hopefully Mike let him off with a warning! :laughing:


----------



## artans

Metro Lawn;1447517 said:


> The loader driver says they just opened a week ago. They are part of Levy I think he said. I got salt from them over the weekend. They keep it inside a warehouse so it was nice and dry. They are supposed to be moving a few buildings down when the new place is finished. Free soda and dogs too. I will check my bill for a phone number for you.


Drove up and down Hoover for a good half hour this morning and couldnt find the dang place. Can you help me out with a phone number or location? Looked really good between 8 & 9 mile road and even asked a few people with no luck.

Paul


----------



## PowersTree

firelwn82;1448481 said:


> I just texted a friend who works for Bloomfield Twp. DPW. I will let you know soon. Do you drop salt there?


Thanks, I wound up just calling the HO. She said no worries. I salt only after a push with a trigger of 1" its kind of a pain......but pays nicely.


----------



## firelwn82

PowersTree;1448789 said:


> Thanks, I wound up just calling the HO. She said no worries. I salt only after a push with a trigger of 1" its kind of a pain......but pays nicely.


No problem. Three years ago I had an account out there. A customer of mine was the house building/maint person for these indians. Took me about 2 hours with drive there and back but paid a 150 each time. Wasn't bad until we started getting slammed with snow every other day and then they decided to stop paying. Needles to say some how snow got piled up to the garage doors over night. It was crazy.... Thumbs Up.... O and they paid there bill that afternoon along with paying me to clean it up oddly enough. I chose not to takee the headaches back the next season.


----------



## bln

Never screw over a guy with a snow plow.


----------



## michigancutter

artans;1448642 said:


> Drove up and down Hoover for a good half hour this morning and couldnt find the dang place. Can you help me out with a phone number or location? Looked really good between 8 & 9 mile road and even asked a few people with no luck.
> 
> Paul


Hey Paul, don't u use meldrums or b&w? They would be closer then 9and grosebeck. Or even landscape source, don't they sell bulk?


----------



## Lightningllc

bln;1448838 said:


> Never screw over a guy with a snow plow.


It's like playing with a unstable fire.


----------



## Greenstar lawn

michigancutter;1448851 said:


> Hey Paul, don't u use meldrums or b&w? They would be closer then 9and grosebeck. Or even landscape source, don't they sell bulk?


Landscape source at 26 and romeo plank? Yes they do sell bulk salt.....


----------



## HGT INC.

Lightningllc;1447864 said:


> Craigslist is loaded with trucks and equipment. This winter is putting the hurt to a lot of guys.


Are you looking in the Detroit area section? I only saw a bunch of old junk.


----------



## firelwn82

bln;1448838 said:


> Never screw over a guy with a snow plow.


I'm hoping they learned. For the last 2 months bills were paid RAPIDLY.... Hmmmmmm this has me thinking.... lol


----------



## artans

michigancutter;1448851 said:


> Hey Paul, don't u use meldrums or b&w? They would be closer then 9and grosebeck. Or even landscape source, don't they sell bulk?


Hey Mark, I use a couple different places on my route. I seen this place on C/L for $48 a yard and they store the salt indoors. I just run a tailgate spreader with vibrator but having a tuff time finding dry salt and I am to fat and old to keep getting out of the truck when it packs down or bridges to kick the thing. Would be nice to run some dry salt in the spreader. I know Metro tried this place and I hope he chirps in with the correct location or phone number.

I seen you where thinking about getting out of the business and it may be selfish of me but I hope you stick with it as I finally met someone up in my neck of the woods.


----------



## Lightningllc

Anyone seeing refreeze or ice???

I hate the fact that it is gonna be 42 tomorrow I would hate to waste salt.


----------



## m297

2FAST4U;1448440 said:


> Wow we cant even talk about the truth any more and It gets deleted??????
> 
> Thanks for the info on the paving companies guys, eaton get me your info so I can give it to the customer.
> 
> I had a nice long post typed up about these radios but I wasn't allowed to post so here I is again
> 
> There website is Michigantrbo.com


We have a number of units on this system, works very well !!!

Why would your post be DELETED??


----------



## michigancutter

artans;1448962 said:


> Hey Mark, I use a couple different places on my route. I seen this place on C/L for $48 a yard and they store the salt indoors. I just run a tailgate spreader with vibrator but having a tuff time finding dry salt and I am to fat and old to keep getting out of the truck when it packs down or bridges to kick the thing. Would be nice to run some dry salt in the spreader. I know Metro tried this place and I hope he chirps in with the correct location or phone number.
> 
> I seen you where thinking about getting out of the business and it may be selfish of me but I hope you stick with it as I finally met someone up in my neck of the woods.


Wow, that's cheap. Last time I bought bulk it was 120.00.lol shows u how long it's been since. I hear you though on the wet salt, thought I could use bulk in a tailgate and had to have a guy ride in the back with a shovel and bang on the sides to get it out. Never again, went a bought a v-hop the next season. 
I'm thinking about it. Just sick of chasing my money. Maybe just downgrade an cut myself a couple days a week or find a great guy to run it or me. Idk, lots to think about. I'm going to c how the next 2 months goes on contracts then make a decision.


----------



## terrapro

Lightningllc;1449024 said:


> Anyone seeing refreeze or ice???
> 
> I hate the fact that it is gonna be 42 tomorrow I would hate to waste salt.


Not yet but still watching.


----------



## artans

michigancutter;1448851 said:


> Hey Paul, don't u use meldrums or b&w? They would be closer then 9and grosebeck. Or even landscape source, don't they sell bulk?





michigancutter;1449116 said:


> Wow, that's cheap. Last time I bought bulk it was 120.00.lol shows u how long it's been since. I hear you though on the wet salt, thought I could use bulk in a tailgate and had to have a guy ride in the back with a shovel and bang on the sides to get it out. Never again, went a bought a v-hop the next season.
> I'm thinking about it. Just sick of chasing my money. Maybe just downgrade an cut myself a couple days a week or find a great guy to run it or me. Idk, lots to think about. I'm going to c how the next 2 months goes on contracts then make a decision.


I hear you on the chasing your money part. I do lawn maintenance closer to home but that's why I also go all the way to Troy for my summer work, its a long drive but I have had my customers for years and they all pay on time.


----------



## Lightningllc

Wow what a morning I'm at the car wash a guy in a honda drives in a hits the
Pole on the corner of the bay. I walk over and he says the car wash owes him. Seriously. Idiot.


----------



## bln

My dad ownes some commercial buildings and a guy had a 1997 f150 that caught on fire because he never took it in for the cruise control issue. (Stays hot when the engine is of.) He just took full coverage off the truck because he couldn't afford it. Long story short he told my dad it was his fault because it happened on his property. I never heard my dad laugh that hard before. Justin you should of told you would of paid for it but the car wasn't american.


----------



## redskinsfan34

So we're looking at rain only tonight / tomorrow? Anything for Saturday?


----------



## firelwn82

bln;1449245 said:


> Justin you should of told you would of paid for it but the car wasn't american.


:laughing: O I would have done this and walked away. That dumb sob would have been baffled beyond belief...


----------



## Superior L & L

I thought this site was to discuss plowing in the local area. This was about that !
For once this was not two kids bashing each other about dumb stuff


----------



## bln

I don't understand why posts informing others not to work for a company because of their business practices are being deleted.


----------



## Charles

No attacks on members of the forum. This is a private matter . Lets move on


----------



## firelwn82

bln;1449310 said:


> I don't understand why posts informing others not to work for a company because of their business practices are being deleted.


Maybe the forum leaders work for the government...... O boy..... Where is my tin foil hat??????


----------



## firelwn82

Charles;1449314 said:


> No attacks on members of the forum. This is a private matter . Lets move on


I don't believe it is a private matter. This company is screwing local contractors and your not letting them tell there side of the story..... I believe deleting the posts is your way of helping them rob from others families mouths...


----------



## RMGLawn

firelwn82;1449318 said:


> I don't believe it is a private matter. This company is screwing local contractors and your not letting them tell there side of the story..... I believe deleting the posts is your way of helping them rob from others families mouths...


I completely agree.


----------



## Charles

There are 2 sides to this argument and this is not the place to figure out who did what to who


----------



## bln

I didn't atack a member, just a company he represents. Truthfully it wasn't an attack, jut the truth and a warning to others not to work for them. Everything I have said was truthful, I can paste the emails back and forth to prove what I am saying. I had to sell trucks in order to pay my guys and my mortgage. At 1point I had to borrow 50 from my wife for gas just to work for them.


----------



## Mike_PS

some things need to be dealt with in a private manner and not here on the site - meaning that coming on here and bashing people and their companies is not the appropriate place to do so

thanks, we would appreciate it


----------



## RMGLawn

I can understand those posts being deleted...but posts about companies not paying up? How can they be deleted? Isn't this a place to help local companies?


----------



## Tscape

Discretion is the better part of valor.


----------



## Lightningllc

My buddy is in financial trouble because of this issue. I'm glad members notified me of what's going on so he can get paid $24000 is a lot of money to get screwed out of I wish the post would of not deleted so I could of shared them with my buddy for the lawsuit he is fileing.

We need info when guys are losing money for subcontracting deleting posts doesn't help people that are getting the shaft this is a networking site.


----------



## bln

Charles I agre that there is 2 sides to every story but this company isn't responding to anything that contractors are typing here just what 1 guy said when he worked for them.


----------



## Superior L & L

Well said Mr lightning. You have grown up a lot with your posts on this site


----------



## Tscape

Why can't you people understand that the mods are going to remain neutral? It's their site, so the site will be neutral. You want to discuss this stuff, do it at one of your bar meets.


----------



## bln

Justin, let me know if your buddy needs an eyewitness to their business practices


----------



## Mike_PS

guys, believe me, we understand where you are coming from so please don't try to say we are taking sides in this matter...NOT THE CASE AT ALL :salute:

as was already stated, there are two sides to every story so we felt it was best to not have that type of discussion here at the site where everyone is ganging up on someone (or their company)


----------



## alpine627

*Weather*

Any thoughts on how the weather is going to play out for tonight into tomorrow.

Told the wife school might get canceled not sure about snow.


----------



## Lightningllc

Unbearable this is. Weather.


----------



## terrapro

I was looking at a new plow and was wondering what you guys think, Fisher or Boss? Can I get away with the light duty plows if I am only doing 1 acre lots or smaller?

Also I have this friend who is getting into the business and if he only targets 10ft driveways how much should he charge per inch?


----------



## Outdoor Pros

Guys and Moderators:

There is a way to accomplish both ends - Informing others and keeping the site neutral.

Here is an example post:

*If anybody currently subcontracts, works for or is thinking about working for xxxxx, inc., please pm me for some important details.*

Nothing negative, inflammatory or otherwise insensitive in the post and all remaining discussions will be via pm's.

This should satisfy both parties in this argument. Please feel free to comment (Mod's and Members).


----------



## RMGLawn

Outdoor Pros;1449385 said:


> Guys and Moderators:
> 
> There is a way to accomplish both ends - Informing others and keeping the site neutral.
> 
> Here is an example post:
> 
> *If anybody currently subcontracts, works for or is thinking about working for xxxxx, inc., please pm me for some important details.*
> 
> Nothing negative, inflammatory or otherwise insensitive in the post and all remaining discussions will be via pm's.
> 
> This should satisfy both parties in this argument. Please feel free to comment (Mod's and Members).


Good idea!

How did that box work out for you? And I saw your dump....nice looking truck!


----------



## Lightningllc

Wow it's raining at my house, Terra I charge $10 per push on those driveways and $100 for the season, 

I think the plow from tractor supply is the best on my f-650 and I know I can make money do it.


----------



## Outdoor Pros

RMGLawn;1449387 said:


> Good idea!
> 
> How did that box work out for you? And I saw your dump....nice looking truck!


I worked out AWESOME! Liked it so much we made another one for my truck the same day I picked up yours! Thanks again!


----------



## GimmeSnow!!

If anyone is thinking about working with double t services out of swartz creek, pm me for some important details!


----------



## RMGLawn

Outdoor Pros;1449397 said:


> I worked out AWESOME! Liked it so much we made another one for my truck the same day I picked up yours! Thanks again!


No problem! Glad it worked. I know it saved me a ton of money, glad its working for someone else now too!


----------



## Lightningllc

terrapro;1449383 said:


> I was looking at a new plow and was wondering what you guys think, Fisher or Boss? Can I get away with the light duty plows if I am only doing 1 acre lots or smaller?
> 
> Also I have this friend who is getting into the business and if he only targets 10ft driveways how much should he charge per inch?


Cole we just put a 7' light duty on the 650 and a 1 yard salter. I'm hoping it will do resi's good on the other had I put a 10' on the f250 for doing commercial lots. Hope it has speed.


----------



## caitlyncllc

GimmeSnow!!;1449398 said:


> If anyone is thinking about working with double t services out of swartz creek, pm me for some important details!


I want to type something here, but not sure what to do. So how about them Tigers?!?


----------



## caitlyncllc

Lightningllc;1449408 said:


> Cole we just put a 7' light duty on the 650 and a 1 yard salter. I'm hoping it will do resi's good on the other had I put a 10' on the f250 for doing commercial lots. Hope it has speed.


Hmmmmmmmmmm.


----------



## Lightningllc

Fire lawn it was good hope for snow soon.


----------



## caitlyncllc

I'm gonna just delete my own stuff.


----------



## bln

Firelawn, I sent you a P.m.


----------



## bdryer

caitlyncllc;1449418 said:


> I'm gonna just delete my own stuff.


Hey Marky Mark, aren't you supposed to be working instead of fooling around here on Plowsite? Oh, wait, never mind.........


----------



## caitlyncllc

I am working... at my computer. I am doing some research on insulating dirt crawl spaces Thumbs Up Just check here once in a while to see who is causing trouble.


----------



## firelwn82

bln;1449420 said:


> Firelawn, I sent you a P.m.


Roger that..... Message on the way.


----------



## Lightningllc

Mark. Your not building a doomsday shelter like the doomsday preppers on tv. 

That guy with the 50' tube home under the ground was awesome.


----------



## MikeLawnSnowLLC

Anybody ever use this square reader that plugs into your droid for credit cards? I just ordered it and wondering how anyone else's experience with it was?


----------



## firelwn82

Lightningllc;1449417 said:


> Fire lawn it was good hope for snow soon.


Yes. Amongst some other things as well....


----------



## alternative

I got a square a few weeks ago- for ipod touch-havent had a cc charge yet, but its all set up to my bank acct. We'll see how it works..only prob is the reciept..you gotta get a mini portable printer or get them a reciept (paid) later. 
it seems better than the other cc readers.. stand rate and nice /compact. Hopefully it helps customer pay quicker!


----------



## MikeLawnSnowLLC

I was using north american bancard they were charging me like 60 bucks a month flat rate plus like 1.75 percent I'd rather pay a little higher rate and not pay a monthly service fee. I dont run cards that often, but always a good option to have.


----------



## Lightningllc

MikeLawnSnowLLC;1449446 said:


> I was using north american bancard they were charging me like 60 bucks a month flat rate plus like 1.75 percent I'd rather pay a little higher rate and not pay a monthly service fee. I dont run cards that often, but always a good option to have.


North American Bancorp are crooks they would take tons of money from my acct I tried to cancell and they wouldn't let because I had a contract. Well one month they charged me 107 for no transactions. I went to my bank and closed the acct the same day. DO NOT DO BUSINESS WITH THEM.

Please keep this post up. I want to help someone else out


----------



## redskinsfan34

terrapro;1449383 said:


> I was looking at a new plow and was wondering what you guys think, Fisher or Boss? Can I get away with the light duty plows if I am only doing 1 acre lots or smaller?
> 
> Also I have this friend who is getting into the business and if he only targets 10ft driveways how much should he charge per inch?


Finally! This is what this site was intended for!! Thank you sir for your very intuitive questions! IMO if you want to get those accounts you'll need to underbid your competitors. Some might call this "lowballing". Also, don't waste your money on anything heavier than a ranger or a S-10. That's all the more truck you'll ever need now that it doesn't snow in Michigan any more. Hope this helped and good luck to you buckaroo. :salute:


----------



## 24v6spd

Lightningllc;1449428 said:


> Mark. Your not building a doomsday shelter like the doomsday preppers on tv.
> 
> That guy with the 50' tube home under the ground was awesome.


Love that show. Couldn't believe that guy shot his own thumb!


----------



## bln

I plow my resis with a crafstman tractor and a plywood plow I made. I on ly char 6 bux per drive. I found the tractor on craigs for 225. I had to put an engine in it.


----------



## esshakim

They way I see it if a company is going under and it is related to this industry I.e. subcontracting work , I think everyone on here regardless of what they mods have to say deservse to know. This site is designed for networking, me personally if I was doing work for a large co and heard they were going under I'd definately do everything in my power to find the truth weather it be plowsite or doing alittle investigating. Just my .02cents.. and I don't consider t bashing or defaming of character especially if its true. I'm looking forward see if there stuff goes to auction or gets repossed.


----------



## Lightningllc

I have been on the phone this morning chasing money from my 21 commercial customers. I have condos that are not paying as far as I see it if I subcontract or work for the company I want to know if I should work for them. 

This is networking not bashing. I have a customer that I work for that of I do not receive a payment by feb 31 they are cut off and I will post the name here right now they owe more than 10k and they were warned today of the cancelled service and will receive a fax/email/phone call on march 1.


----------



## michigancutter

esshakim;1449515 said:


> They way I see it if a company is going under and it is related to this industry I.e. subcontracting work , I think everyone on here regardless of what they mods have to say deservse to know. This site is designed for networking, me personally if I was doing work for a large co and heard they were going under I'd definately do everything in my power to find the truth weather it be plowsite or doing alittle investigating. Just my .02cents.. and I don't consider t bashing or defaming of character especially if its true. I'm looking forward see if there stuff goes to auction or gets repossed.


I agree, if your failing as a company and taking advantage of sub contractors people should know. 2 sides of the story or not. If the sub is doing a bad job fire him don't let him keep doing it and not pay him. Or vice versa if the sub is doing the job and not getting paid. Quit until u collect you money. Other people should know when there is a problem with someone paying out/working out. To many shady companies and contractors out there today killing this industry.


----------



## bln

I would of quit but if you do they hire someone alse and take it out of your pay.


----------



## Mike_PS

ok, let's get back on point discussing the things relative to your area

thanks, we would appreciate it :waving:

have a good one


----------



## Outdoor Pros

Networking (83 Viewing) 
Post here if you can help out other Plow Site Members by plowing accounts, working as a sub, or covering their sites in emergencies. Also post here if you need help with accounts. NO FOR SALE ITEMS. NO OFF TOPIC POSTS

What's so hard to understand?


----------



## Lightningllc

Outdoor Pros;1449578 said:


> Networking (83 Viewing)
> Post here if you can help out other Plow Site Members by plowing accounts, working as a sub, or covering their sites in emergencies. Also post here if you need help with accounts. NO FOR SALE ITEMS. NO OFF TOPIC POSTS
> 
> What's so hard to understand?


Very well said


----------



## 31050

Lightningllc;1449521 said:


> I have been on the phone this morning chasing money from my 21 commercial customers. I have condos that are not paying as far as I see it if I subcontract or work for the company I want to know if I should work for them.
> 
> This is networking not bashing. I have a customer that I work for that of I do not receive a payment by *feb 31* they are cut off and I will post the name here right now they owe more than 10k and they were warned today of the cancelled service and will receive a fax/email/phone call on march 1.


Please dont wait till feb 31 only every 4 years does feb even get 29 days


----------



## Lightningllc

******;1449617 said:


> Please dont wait till feb 31 only every 4 years does feb even get 29 days


All ready go the memo thanks


----------



## Superior L & L

Outdoor Pros;1449578 said:


> Networking (83 Viewing)
> Post here if you can help out other Plow Site Members by plowing accounts, working as a sub, or covering their sites in emergencies. Also post here if you need help with accounts. NO FOR SALE ITEMS. NO OFF TOPIC POSTS
> 
> What's so hard to understand?


Ok boss thanks for the heads up .


----------



## Tscape

*moved*

If you can't collect for the work you do, you need to examine your own business practices first. How are your contracts written? Do you just get an idea: "hey, I'll cut off their service"? Does your work meet and exceed the clients' expectations, or are they slow to pay because they would just as soon go to another service provider anyway. It is a clear indication that something about _you_ may be broken.


----------



## bln

I seriously hope that wasn't directed at me.


----------



## Lightningllc

Tscape;1449764 said:


> If you can't collect for the work you do, you need to examine your own business practices first. How are your contracts written? Do you just get an idea: "hey, I'll cut off their service"? Does your work meet and exceed the clients' expectations, or are they slow to pay because they would just as soon go to another service provider anyway. It is a clear indication that something about _you_ may be broken.


I can not respond because I do not want to argue.


----------



## Tscape

bln;1449785 said:


> I seriously hope that wasn't directed at me.


It was directed at anybody who laments the state of the industry without examining the way that they behave within it. I'm not trying to dig at anybody.

Have you ever noticed that the vast majority of contributors to this discussion are very small operators? Couple that with the fact that many of them have trouble making ends meet, getting their crews to show up, their clients to pay, the police to keep their flashy lights off, etc.and it is an indication to any reasonable man that these folks should be somebody's employee. Or....OR!...they could get serious about the way they do business. Conduct yourself with integrity and common sense and you can make a very decent living in this industry.


----------



## bln

Wow, so I guess all your customers pay right away. Tell us how you do it


----------



## mike thunder

Tscape;1449802 said:


> It was directed at anybody who laments the state of the industry without examining the way that they behave within it. I'm not trying to dig at anybody.
> 
> Have you ever noticed that the vast majority of contributors to this discussion are very small operators? Couple that with the fact that many of them have trouble making ends meet, getting their crews to show up, their clients to pay, the police to keep their flashy lights off, etc.and it is an indication to any reasonable man that these folks should be somebody's employee. Or....OR!...they could get serious about the way they do business. Conduct yourself with integrity and common sense and you can make a very decent living in this industry.


I agree. Most of the issues 8 out of 10 operators in our area face are self inflicted.


----------



## Tscape

I don't have a significant problem with delinquency.Every client signs a contract or service agreement that explains the way the relationship should work up front. Your contract should spell out all duties and expectations of you and your client.The contract spells out payment terms and service suspensions for non-payment as well as fees that will be incurred for late payment. It's called a "meeting of the minds" in legal terms. Then your duty as the contractor is to meet or exceed the expectations of your client. They are happy, you are happy. Sure the odd deadbeat comes along, then you just cut your losses and move along. 

It is pretty simple. Where do you find that this type of agreement breaks down?


----------



## bln

My problem wasn't with my clients, it was with the company I subbed for. Company X


----------



## mike thunder

Lightningllc;1449521 said:


> I have been on the phone this morning chasing money from my 21 commercial customers. I have condos that are not paying as far as I see it if I subcontract or work for the company I want to know if I should work for them.
> 
> This is networking not bashing. I have a customer that I work for that of I do not receive a payment by feb 31 they are cut off and I will post the name here right now they owe more than 10k and they were warned today of the cancelled service and will receive a fax/email/phone call on march 1.


Can you share how far behind on payments they are currently? I've always followed the rule of never letting a balance reach more then double their usual balance. If their usual bill is 7k and they reach 14k i stop service, regardless of time, and they must pay down their balance to at least 7k (their usual) immediately. They then will have the opportunity to pay the remainder of their balance by the due date. If receiving payments continues to become a negative experience (one warning) i cut that ratio in half. They reach 7k i stop and they have to pay it down to 3.5k to resume. If things still aren't right i part ways.


----------



## firelwn82

LETS PLOW ALREADY....... GEEEEESSSSHHHHHHThumbs Up


----------



## Lightningllc

mike thunder;1449855 said:


> Can you share how far behind on payments they are currently? I've always followed the rule of never letting a balance reach more then double their usual balance. If their usual bill is 7k and they reach 14k i stop service, regardless of time, and they must pay down their balance to at least 7k (their usual) immediately. They then will have the opportunity to pay the remainder of their balance by the due date. If receiving payments continues to become a negative experience (one warning) i cut that ratio in half. They reach 7k i stop and they have to pay it down to 3.5k to resume. If things still aren't right i part ways.


A couple months they are large properties.


----------



## dfd9

Is it just me or is this thread stuck on page 1412?


----------



## mike thunder

Lightningllc;1449861 said:


> A couple months they are large properties.


They should be grateful for you, i would have stopped service already. Consider adapting my method to your needs, it will stop a lot of drama in the future. It helps in other areas also, like when we get big storms six times in a month and you just put out 100k. I never hesitate to call folks and let them know that i need a check, it's only fair.
Back in heavy 08'/09' i made one of those calls after three big storms in two weeks and their bill had reached 22k and found out they were broke and couldn't afford to pay. They said there budget was only 27k for the entire winter and we were only 1/3 through. That same night we had another big storm that would have cost them roughly 4k, so that call earlier in the day saved me 4k.


----------



## bigjeeping

Tscape;1449802 said:


> Have you ever noticed that the vast majority of contributors to this discussion are very small operators? Couple that with the fact that many of them have trouble making ends meet, getting their crews to show up, their clients to pay, the police to keep their flashy lights off...


Preachin' good!


----------



## Tscape

mike thunder;1449892 said:


> They should be grateful for you, i would have stopped service already. Consider adapting my method to your needs, it will stop a lot of drama in the future. It helps in other areas also, like when we get big storms six times in a month and you just put out 100k. I never hesitate to call folks and let them know that i need a check, it's only fair.
> Back in heavy 08'/09' i made one of those calls after three big storms in two weeks and their bill had reached 22k and found out they were broke and couldn't afford to pay. They said there budget was only 27k for the entire winter and we were only 1/3 through. That same night we had another big storm that would have cost them roughly 4k, so that call earlier in the day saved me 4k.


Hey mike, if your contract stated payment terms wherein payment was due in a specific number of days after invoicing the drama is much less than that even. Consider contract language that is like: payment is due 30 days from invoice date. After 30 days a $x.00 fee is incurred + 2% monthly interest. After 45 days service may be suspended at the discretion of the contractor. If they are working with you on payment and offer a plausible reason why they are late and a remedy, continue service. This way they know exactly what date they can expect service to terminate for lack of payment.

I always marvel at those who invoice sporadically or monthly or whatever. At the end of an event I am invoicing before I even think of doing anything else. This not only gets the cashflow moving, but gives the client a chance to mention any service deficits or concerns and sign off on the service they were given.


----------



## Tscape

bigjeeping;1449907 said:


> Preachin' good!


Feel free to offer your wisdom there, Zach. I am sure we could all learn a thing or two from the way you conduct business!


----------



## Superior L & L

Most our accounts are full service that that means they very well could receive 14-16 invoices a month from us. This to me just doesn't feel right. Or sending a invoice out for a $35 dollar residential driveway is almost a waste of paper, stamp and time. But this is just me


----------



## mike thunder

Tscape;1449908 said:


> Hey mike, if your contract stated payment terms wherein payment was due in a specific number of days after invoicing the drama is much less than that even. Consider contract language that is like: payment is due 30 days from invoice date. After 30 days a $x.00 fee is incurred + 2% monthly interest. After 45 days service may be suspended at the discretion of the contractor. If they are working with you on payment and offer a plausible reason why they are late and a remedy, continue service. This way they know exactly what date they can expect service to terminate for lack of payment.
> 
> I always marvel at those who invoice sporadically or monthly or whatever. At the end of an event I am invoicing before I even think of doing anything else. This not only gets the cashflow moving, but gives the client a chance to mention any service deficits or concerns and sign off on the service they were given.


Even better, our contract says that payment is due no later then the due date on the invoice, and in any event may become due immediately. Our contract also says that we will stop service immediately for non-payment. We have room to adjust due dates as we please and the ability to collect when needed.


----------



## mike thunder

Superior L & L;1449931 said:


> Most our accounts are full service that that means they very well could receive 14-16 invoices a month from us. This to me just doesn't feel right. Or sending a invoice out for a $35 dollar residential driveway is almost a waste of paper, stamp and time. But this is just me


You're not the only one. Resi's pay up front for the season, commercial/industrial customers pay up front for plowing for the season and get billed monthly for de-icing and/or hauling services.


----------



## Tscape

Superior L & L;1449931 said:


> Most our accounts are full service that that means they very well could receive 14-16 invoices a month from us. This to me just doesn't feel right. Or sending a invoice out for a $35 dollar residential driveway is almost a waste of paper, stamp and time. But this is just me


If it works for you, great. But it isn't so much about how it feels as it is about how it works. The invoice gets submitted to the person in charge of oversight on the operations of facility management. They just forward it to AP. This keeps them very involved in what you are doing on their site in a very timely manner. I find it is appreciated and valued asa part of good customer service.

All of my commercial accounts are invoiced via email. In 08-09 I am sure they got at least 14-16 invoices a month. I have never had a complaint about volume of invoices. I seek to avoid a situation (as I have heard people mention here often) where a client disputes a service that was performed over 30 days ago. e.g. "There is no way you guys salted 4 days in a row on the 4th-7th."


----------



## Tscape

mike thunder;1449940 said:


> You're not the only one. Resi's pay up front for the season, commercial/industrial customers pay up front for plowing for the season and get billed monthly for de-icing and/or hauling services.


That sounds very workable indeed.


----------



## firelwn82

I'm sorry to turn your thunder into chirping crickets but in 08 I pushed a total of 13" for the month, in 09 I pushed a whopping 8" for the month of December.... I think your waaayyyy off on your words of wisdom or I should just put my waders on to wade through the bs..... :laughing:



mike thunder;1449892 said:


> They should be grateful for you, i would have stopped service already. Consider adapting my method to your needs, it will stop a lot of drama in the future. It helps in other areas also, like when we get big storms six times in a month and you just put out 100k. I never hesitate to call folks and let them know that i need a check, it's only fair.
> Back in heavy 08'/09' i made one of those calls after three big storms in two weeks and their bill had reached 22k and found out they were broke and couldn't afford to pay. They said there budget was only 27k for the entire winter and we were only 1/3 through. That same night we had another big storm that would have cost them roughly 4k, so that call earlier in the day saved me 4k.


----------



## Tscape

firelwn82;1449951 said:


> I'm sorry to turn your thunder into chirping crickets but in 08 I pushed a total of 13" for the month, in 09 I pushed a whopping 8" for the month of December.... I think your waaayyyy off on your words of wisdom or I should just put my waders on to wade through the bs..... :laughing:


Winter 08-09 was colossal. 88" reported at White Lake. Check your records again.


----------



## procut

That sounds like a good idea, but I don't see it working, for me at least. On the zero tolerance accounts, I can't imagine sending out an invoice every time we do something. They're not going to want to cut 15-20 checks during a good month. I can hear them saying, "Just send me one bill" 

Fortunetly I fall into the catagory of not having too much trouble getting paid. Almost all my big accounts pay regularly. It's usually the smaller amounts, (a few hundred bucks) that I end up chasing after.


----------



## alternative

I actually do both...about 80% of my accts that dont prepay get invoiced each event (unless i forsee a few saltings consecutive, then i wait), but i also have a few that do not like the 20 invoices each month and only want one bill. SO, it all depends on the customers preference..for me, ive always billed each time(at the very least 1x per week if we have an active winter) Cash is king.and a positive cash flow is always a good thing during the winter like this. Also, there is nothing worse than having to explain why and when you serviced the property 30 days ago. Its a headache...by having the invoice go out after the event- they have record that services were performed and they have 15 days to pay. Those who chose to get only one bill at the end of the month are due upon reciept.
payup


----------



## Tscape

procut;1449977 said:


> That sounds like a good idea, but I don't see it working, for me at least. On the zero tolerance accounts, I can't imagine sending out an invoice every time we do something. They're not going to want to cut 15-20 checks during a good month. I can hear them saying, "Just send me one bill"
> 
> Fortunetly I fall into the catagory of not having too much trouble getting paid. Almost all my big accounts pay regularly. It's usually the smaller amounts, (a few hundred bucks) that I end up chasing after.


I don't get one check per invoice. AP people have this uncanny knack of adding things up. They cut me a check whenever they run their payments.


----------



## Lightningllc

February of 08 was crazy snow, cold and salt shortage if I remember correct. 

My monthly billing works fine I would never send a invoice after every event I document everything and I don't have problems other than a condo site that has had a lot of homeowners walk away from their condos which in turn hurts me, same with the shopping center tennants are going out of business. 

After 14 years of not having problems, I'm just saying its getting tough getting paid ASAP. 

i just noticed January billing was large for some of the properties.


----------



## mike thunder

Lightningllc;1449989 said:


> February of 08 was crazy snow, cold and salt shortage if I remember correct.
> 
> My monthly billing works fine I would never send a invoice after every event I document everything and I don't have problems other than a condo site that has had a lot of homeowners walk away from their condos which in turn hurts me, same with the shopping center tennants are going out of business.
> 
> After 14 years of not having problems, I'm just saying its getting tough getting paid ASAP.
> 
> i just noticed January billing was large for some of the properties.


Hell, i think we got 14" on new years of 08'.


----------



## bln

It was coming down 3" an hour at one point that night. I have never seen it snow that hard ever.


----------



## firelwn82

Yup.... I stand corrected. December of 09 was 8" all month. Looking at the wrong file..


----------



## Frankland

*Bulk Hardwood Mulch*

Can anyone tell me what you guys are buying Economy Double Processed Hardwood Mulch for per yard? 100+ Yard Loads

Where you buying from?


----------



## bigjeeping

Tscape;1449909 said:


> Feel free to offer your wisdom there, Zach. I am sure we could all learn a thing or two from the way you conduct business!


You know me, Mike; more of a spectator. However, I am always happy to provide consulting on specific areas if you or anyone else has any direct questions.


----------



## Tscape

firelwn82;1450086 said:


> Yup.... I stand corrected. December of 09 was 8" all month. Looking at the wrong file..


Dec 09 is the next winter, 09/10. The winter in question was 08/09.


----------



## Green Glacier

All of my accout's are mounthly and the last two year's have been great with the exception of one that i sub for and they always pay but it's not till june


----------



## firelwn82

Genius.... Just like Monday comes beforeTuesday and after Sunday



Tscape;1450108 said:


> Dec 09 is the next winter, 09/10. The winter in question was 08/09.


----------



## newhere

how many bags of calcium chloride per pallet? bought it from Mains, i think they are 50lb bags. Either 50 or 55 bags???


----------



## Green Glacier

newhere;1450123 said:


> how many bags of calcium chloride per pallet? bought it from Mains, i think they are 50lb bags. Either 50 or 55 bags???


I think all pallet's with 50# bag's are 49 bag's


----------



## terrapro

I was just looking at my 08' log and just in Nov and Dec I was up to 20 visits. I glanced through the first few of 09' and it did look lighter after the middle of Jan. Probably around 40 total, started of fast pace but the season ended slow. I did have quite a few 6"+ snowfalls I noticed.


----------



## FIREMEDIC2572

I remember when I used to enjoy reading this thread...


----------



## axl

FIREMEDIC2572;1450153 said:


> I remember when I used to enjoy reading this thread...


I can't, my memory doesn't go that far back


----------



## newhere

axl;1450160 said:


> I can't, my memory doesn't go that far back


stop smoking dope then. Way to be a couple downers, i thought things are going nicely.

Can some one post a link of a site for snow totals that i can reach back to Nov. and Dec. ??? The NOAA site i use only goes back one month.

Thanks for the help!


----------



## RayRay

Tscape;1449802 said:


> It was directed at anybody who laments the state of the industry without examining the way that they behave within it. I'm not trying to dig at anybody.
> 
> Have you ever noticed that the vast majority of contributors to this discussion are very small operators? Couple that with the fact that many of them have trouble making ends meet, getting their crews to show up, their clients to pay, the police to keep their flashy lights off, etc.and it is an indication to any reasonable man that these folks should be somebody's employee. Or....OR!...they could get serious about the way they do business. Conduct yourself with integrity and common sense and you can make a very decent living in this industry.


Very well stated & couldn't agree with you more !!! Been in business 30 years.. Guys plowing 1/2 inch snows, losing 15 year plow accounts that paid $7,000+ to some guy who bid it @ $1,900..all inclusive... Never heard about all this sub stuff till I got on this site. I have my own equipment, employees & my own accounts. Never hire subs or sub anything out.. Lately the winning bid is usually the LOSER !!


----------



## irlandscaper

20+ years, second generation, and I have never had to write off more then a grand. Slow pays, no pays get 3 phone calls and then Im at your door. Step up and collect. If they dont pay, why work for them? Oh, but its work, right? Not if you dont get paid for it, or have to float them months, usually on your line of credit. I hope one day we find a way to raise the level of professionalism and business savvy in this industry, but with the crap Ive seen on here lately.... just sad.


----------



## dfd9

mike thunder;1449938 said:


> Even better, our contract says that payment is due no later then the due date on the invoice, and in any event *may become due immediately*. Our contract also says that we will stop service immediately for non-payment. We have room to adjust due dates as we please and the ability to collect when needed.


How does that work? It's either due the date on the invoice; 10, 15, or 30 days from the date on the invoice.

How can someone arbitrarily make an invoice due immediately?

What does that even mean? The minute you print it out? When you hit send? There is no allowance for being misplaced, not actually going through, check getting delayed in the mail, contact being on vacation?

My customers would laugh me out the door if I changed policy on a whim and decided that an invoice was all of a sudden due immediately. Never mind what my terms and conditions that are part of the CONTRACT state.



mike thunder;1449940 said:


> You're not the only one. Resi's pay up front for the season, commercial/industrial customers pay up front for plowing for the season and get billed monthly for de-icing and/or hauling services.


You must not do very large commercials then. Many of mine would once again, laugh me out the door if I demanded full payment up front for plowing. They would then proceed to wonder what kind of a business I am operating that I can't budget and manage cash flow any better than having to have all my money up front. Not to mention, most of them end up with larger bills for salting than plowing, so I would still be potentially out a lot of money.

A couple of you that have made blanket statements about business savvy of others lacking because of collections are laying a broad blanket.


----------



## TheXpress2002

newhere;1450163 said:


> stop smoking dope then. Way to be a couple downers, i thought things are going nicely.
> 
> Can some one post a link of a site for snow totals that i can reach back to Nov. and Dec. ??? The NOAA site i use only goes back one month.
> 
> Thanks for the help!


PM me your email


----------



## redskinsfan34

Hey Ryan. While you're on here. Are we clear throught the weekend?


----------



## Lightningllc

Pretty nasty out reminds me of march. Noticed the tulips and other blooming plants are dying back again. 

I'm ready for spring.


----------



## RayRay

irlandscaper;1450269 said:


> 20+ years, second generation, and I have never had to write off more then a grand. Slow pays, no pays get 3 phone calls and then Im at your door. Step up and collect. If they dont pay, why work for them? Oh, but its work, right? Not if you dont get paid for it, or have to float them months, usually on your line of credit. I hope one day we find a way to raise the level of professionalism and business savvy in this industry, but with the crap Ive seen on here lately.... just sad.


Agree 100%!! I knock on doors all the time.. I usually end up with around $1,000- $5,000 noncollectable every year. Legally you can not right off what was never earned or put in bank account.. Contractors need to get tough on these homeowners/business's that don't pay!!! It's your money, these people get rich off you because they know they can get away with it. Get more money up front, stop working when they don't pay & bill/collect soon after job is done! Listen to other contractors, If they don't pay me they most likely are not gonna pay you!!!


----------



## alternative

redskinsfan34;1450293 said:


> Hey Ryan. While you're on here. Are we clear throught the weekend?


I am gonna guess that were in the clear thru October..



RayRay;1450339 said:


> Agree 100%!! I knock on doors all the time.. I usually end up with around $1,000- $5,000 noncollectable every year. Legally you can not right off what was never earned or put in bank account.. Contractors need to get tough on these homeowners/business's that don't pay!!! It's your money, these people get rich off you because they know they can get away with it. Get more money up front, stop working when they don't pay & bill/collect soon after job is done! Listen to other contractors, If they don't pay me they most likely are not gonna pay you!!!


Who are you (company name)? 
Also, not collected $ is written off as bad debt expense--
Once a doubtful debt becomes uncollectable, the amount will be written off.


----------



## snow_man_48045

alternative;1450377 said:


> I am gonna guess that were in the clear thru October..
> 
> I second that one... With these daytime temps if it happens at night snow won't be around long. We are good on plowing. I and many others wouldn't mind a few more salt runs in. Our salt pile needs a bigger dent in it payup


----------



## RayRay

alternative;1450377 said:


> I am gonna guess that were in the clear thru October..
> 
> Who are you (company name)?
> Also, not collected $ is written off as bad debt expense--
> Once a doubtful debt becomes uncollectable, the amount will be written off.


Maybe your accountant has your business set up different or you have a different meaning of written off. My business is set up in what they call the cash system. I'm an incorporated business that pays taxes on all money that flows through my business checking account. I take deductions from items that are purchased for the business & are legally allowed to be used as a deduction. Under this system you cannot deduct something that was never received. I have had the same business accountant for 25 years never been audited (knock on wood) so I think i will stay with what he says..


----------



## bln

You didn't answer him when he asked what the name of your company was.


----------



## Tscape

RayRay;1450434 said:


> Maybe your accountant has your business set up different or you have a different meaning of written off. My business is set up in what they call the cash system. I'm an incorporated business that pays taxes on all money that flows through my business checking account. I take deductions from items that are purchased for the business & are legally allowed to be used as a deduction. Under this system you cannot deduct something that was never received. I have had the same business accountant for 25 years never been audited (knock on wood) so I think i will stay with what he says..


I think "written off" means that it comes off of your earnings line, obviously not earned if not collected. Of course expenses incurred performing the work are still deductable.



bln;1450437 said:


> You didn't answer him when he asked what the name of your company was.


What's your company name?


----------



## snowfighter83

axl;1450160 said:


> I can't, my memory doesn't go that far back


hey when did u get that shop on woodbine.???. i used to like seein all your stuff out front of your house on delaware.


----------



## alternative

Tscape;1450440 said:


> I think "written off" means that it comes off of your earnings line, obviously not earned if not collected. Of course expenses incurred performing the work are still deductable.
> 
> What's your company name?


Exactly-- its still deductable. And i too Ray ray am incorporated (C corp) and weather cash or accrual basis a bad debt is still deductable as an expense.


----------



## BossPlow2010

alternative;1450452 said:


> Exactly-- its still deductable. And i too Ray ray am incorporated (C corp) and weather cash or accrual basis a bad debt is still deductable as an expense.


Whether*
.......


----------



## snowfighter83

RayRay;1450339 said:


> Agree 100%!! I knock on doors all the time.. I usually end up with around $1,000- $5,000 noncollectable every year. Legally you can not right off what was never earned or put in bank account.. Contractors need to get tough on these homeowners/business's that don't pay!!! It's your money, these people get rich off you because they know they can get away with it. Get more money up front, stop working when they don't pay & bill/collect soon after job is done! Listen to other contractors,* If they don't pay me they most likely are not gonna pay you!!!*




have u been reading? a few tried warning of a co. not paying.. it seems we are not able to with out it being deleted.

do u think if one knows he will not be paid he's going to do the work anyway??????


----------



## snowfighter83

bln;1450437 said:


> You didn't answer him when he asked what the name of your company was.


Thumbs Up like


----------



## Lightningllc

You can not write off the full job as a lose but you write off materials and labor for the job as working expense.

If I could write off any number I wanted I'd be rich. !!!!!!!!!!!!!!

You can only write off your expenses.


----------



## Tscape

Lightningllc;1450469 said:


> You can not write off the full job as a lose but you write off materials and labor for the job as working expense.
> 
> If I could write off any number I wanted I'd be rich. !!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> You can only write off your expenses.


If you don't collect, it comes off of your earnings line. That is what is meant in this instance by "writing it off". The materials and labor are still deductions.


----------



## RayRay

I was talking more lawn & snow, I guess you could deduct materials or labor not an expert! I just know you can't pull numbers from the sky & deduct it. If so like you said we would be rich& everyone would do it. As for the comment about heads up on bad clients I was talking about face to face real conversations with other contractors I told them so&so was no good. Then I would see them working for them only to tell me they got screwed too. No I don't think people should be slandering others on this site because there are 2 sides to all stories. I don't think I would like it if people were saying stuff about me that wasn't true.


----------



## axl

snowfighter83;1450446 said:


> hey when did u get that shop on woodbine.???. i used to like seein all your stuff out front of your house on delaware.


Been there since we moved all our stuff out of John's storage at the end of last winter. Not sure what you mean by "all my stuff out front of my house" 

I would guess you work for Bush Wackers?


----------



## snowfighter83

axl;1450490 said:


> Been there since we moved all our stuff out of John's storage at the end of last winter. Not sure what you mean by "all my stuff out front of my house"
> 
> I would guess you work for Bush Wackers?


yes sir i do.. i didnt mean any bad. i like fords equipment etc. i used to do the samething.
i stopped and talked to your father one day a while ago he was building the sides on your dump trailer. he seems like a nice guy, n boy did you get a sweet deal on that trailer.
whats up with the blue ford is that yours ? i seen it a few weeks ago with the polw on wow that thing is huge.

im jealous everytime i see one of your trucks pullin the boat. lol i think to my self yep there going to get, or going to clean some walleye.lol .. keep up the good work


----------



## axl

snowfighter83;1450499 said:


> yes sir i do.. i didnt mean any bad. i like fords equipment etc. i used to do the samething.
> i stopped and talked to your father one day a while ago he was building the sides on your dump trailer. he seems like a nice guy, n boy did you get a sweet deal on that trailer.
> whats up with the blue ford is that yours ? i seen it a few weeks ago with the polw on wow that thing is huge.
> 
> im jealous everytime i see one of your trucks pullin the boat. lol i think to my self yep there going to get, or going to clean some walleye.lol .. keep up the good work


No big deal, no offense taken. My dad is a great guy, he contributes a lot to the business. Not the fastest worker but very meticulous. That trailer gets a lot of compliments, and worth every penny. The blue ford is actually black. I got a helluva deal on it...F350 xlt, V10, 4x4, 150k mi came with 8ft western...bought it off my veterinarian for $6k! He used it to plow his lot & personal drive. Most of the miles are from his commute to Livonia from Northville. I took that western off and put that Blizzard 8611LP on it, that plow is a BEAST! wesport

As for the boat, we aren't going for Wally, we after his toothy cousins Musky & Pike!


----------



## bln

Hey axl, I will pay for gas if you take me musky fishing.


----------



## Luther

axl;1450490 said:


> I would guess you work for Bush Wackers?





snowfighter83;1450499 said:


> yes sir i do..


Ahhhh....been wondering who you are.

Are you a Bentley Bulldog from the mid 70's?


----------



## Green Leaves

Bush Wackers....the wrestling tag team duo?


----------



## bln

^^^^^awesome, those guys were crazy


----------



## Superior L & L

As Justin would say

Winter is over !!!

Mid fourtys though the next 10 days ! I'm sure we will get a salt or two or maybe a sloppy push. But we are probably done !


----------



## snowfighter83

I woulda told u who I worked for.. I'll throw in on gas.lol.


----------



## terrapro

Superior L & L;1450562 said:


> As Justin would say
> 
> Winter is over !!!
> 
> Mid fourtys though the next 10 days ! *I'm sure we will get a salt or two *or maybe a sloppy push. But we are probably done !


I hope so! I have 125gal LCC in one truck and 1000lbs of bulk salt in another.


----------



## Luther

snowfighter83;1450584 said:


> I woulda told u who I worked for.. *I'll throw in on gas.lol.*


Huh?? 

I went to Bentley too...so I'm a little slow. :laughing:


----------



## bln

I think he means the musky fishing trip


----------



## Luther

I see....

_:::damn that Bentley education thing again:::_


----------



## Lightningllc

Superior L & L;1450562 said:


> As Justin would say
> 
> Winter is over !!!
> 
> Mid fourtys though the next 10 days ! I'm sure we will get a salt or two or maybe a sloppy push. But we are probably done !


That guy sounds like a wise guy, do I know him


----------



## Luther

Ban anyone who says winter is over! 

:realmad:


----------



## brookline

TCLA;1450630 said:


> Ban anyone who says winter is over!
> 
> :realmad:


We need Matson to say it again. Everytime he says it we get hit again! Lol


----------



## HGT INC.

*Tru Green*

Just received a second call from Tru Green wanting to purchase my company.


----------



## bln

don't sell to the enemy


----------



## madskier1986

HGT INC.;1450637 said:


> Just received a second call from Tru Green wanting to purchase my company.


You must be doing something right....what every you do don't sell to them.


----------



## HGT INC.

*Tru Green*

I never will. I sent my pre-registration in to the MGIA. Is the after glo party still on for March 6th.


----------



## HGT INC.

*Fluid film*

I received a case of Fluid Film today off of Ebay for $7.09 a can.


----------



## bln

Yes, the party is still on. 10 North. Novi, mi


----------



## HGT INC.

I don't get out that way much, what is the address.


----------



## bln

Don't know off the top of my head but, if you hang a left onto Grand River from rock financial, go about 3 miles and hang a right onto novi rd. It is about 1.75 miles down on the right hand side. If you 10 mile rd. Youhave gone too far.


----------



## HGT INC.

bln;1450684 said:


> Don't know off the top of my head but, if you hang a left onto Grand River from rock financial, go about 3 miles and hang a right onto novi rd. It is about 1.75 miles down on the right hand side. If you 10 mile rd. Youhave gone too far.


OK thanks......


----------



## snowfighter83

TCLA;1450600 said:


> Huh??
> 
> I went to Bentley too...so I'm a little slow. :laughing:


im not sure what a bentley bulldog is. but we do cut bentley field in livonia. and yes b.w. has been around since the 70's.

the gas thing was refering to bln. and axl. sorry for confusion i couldnt quote on my phone.


----------



## 2FAST4U

Think I'll be buying my MGIA tickets next week. See all you plow boys at the bar afterwards!!!

and you can all thank me later, headed north tomorrow for Cedarville's winter fest so it'll prob snow all weekend!!!


----------



## M & D LAWN

Big article about TruGreen. Their new focus is expanding more into commercial accounts.


----------



## Superior L & L

M & D LAWN;1450704 said:


> Big article about TruGreen. Their new focus is expanding more into commercial accounts.


Where is the article at ?


----------



## snowman6

TCLA;1450630 said:


> Ban anyone who says winter is over!
> 
> :realmad:


X2 :waving:


----------



## magnatrac

M & D LAWN;1450704 said:


> Big article about TruGreen. Their new focus is expanding more into commercial accounts.


They have been trying to get into it for a few years. They want to lock up whole properties and do everything from fert , lawn , snow, etc. Basically do their end of things then sub the rest. We have used them to do fert on some jobs and ever since they have asked us to bid on jobs that they are trying to get. So far a couple plaza's ,home depot,and a senior assisted living complex. As far as I know they haven't landed any that we have ever looked at. I don't usually like to sub but since we owe them money for our jobs atleast we could hold it againt them if they were not going to pay !

, shaun


----------



## HGT INC.

*Fertilization*

With the way the weather has been so far I'm not sure how long most of us will be on this site. If anyone is in need of fertilization for some of their accounts or bids please feel free to contact me. I have had experience working with other contractors when they needed fertilization, and have been in business for close to 30 years. Thanks Jerry


----------



## bln

What areas do you fertilize


----------



## Lightningllc

I work with Trugreen and have done a lot of work for them. I like working with them and for them I have formed a great relationship with the managers and telemarketers. They are no longer doing the commercial sub thing last year was the end of it. They are gearing up big time and going after commercial hard this year. 

They bought masters green and now masters green is incorporated into the Trugreen name this year. From what I understand they are looking to buy companies with a heavy commercial base. 

Just what I know. Networking


----------



## terrapro

Anyone concerned with tonight and puddle freezing?


----------



## Lightningllc

bln;1450793 said:


> What areas do you fertilize


Brad are you done with jeff????


----------



## bln

Justin, no. I may know some people in lansing and the east side which are areas that he doesn't go.


----------



## Lightningllc

bln;1450806 said:


> Justin, no. I may know some people in lansing and the east side which are areas that he doesn't go.


He's does all the red robins even on 59 by romeo plank


----------



## gunsworth

I despise Tru-Green, I get so many calls from customers in the summer that I am cutting too short (I know my heights and keep them higher than most) some of which I hadnt even cut in weeks because they have no irrigation, yet Tru-Green shows up on a 95 degree day and "fertilizes" their browned out 6 inch tall grass and tells the customer I am the bad guy 

I have also seen them apply weed treatments where the weeds look even greener the following week, must need the water they claim is weed killer

Also loved the few times they have been so generous to overseed a few of my customers lawns (not noticing they had been slit seeded a couple days prior) and charging them from something they never asked for. Fortunately most customers are becoming familiar with their bs and taking my advice to go with another company.

Blows me away that they are still in business after all the crap I have seen them do over the years


----------



## TGS Inc.

madskier1986;1450655 said:


> You must be doing something right....what every you do don't sell to them.


I would strongly disagree...I sold my fertilizing division to them a few years ago and it was a fantastic deal.


----------



## TGS Inc.

terrapro;1450799 said:


> Anyone concerned with tonight and puddle freezing?


We were / are planning on going out as soon as temps drop...Only concern though is how quick the temps will be above freezing in the AM...Looks like by 9 or 10am we are out of the woods....Hmmmm


----------



## brookline

Figured I would post this up here also.

I am going to be selling my 1.8yd stainless Downeaster gas salt spreader, engine is one season old with very little use on it.(salt route is tiny for that truck this year) Newer Buyers control box, new battery last season, new chains, pillow bearings, spinner rod and spinner sprocket. $1500 firm

93 E350 14' Cube van with walk through. Six brand new tires. 168K miles runs great. 351W
$3000 obo 

32" Redhawk WB 10.5hp B&S 2006 VERY minimal usage with grass catcher $900obo


----------



## bln

Is the spreader for a short or long bed?


----------



## HGT INC.

bln;1450793 said:


> What areas do you fertilize


At this time W.Blm Twp.border on the west end to Shelby Twp. on the east end , 8 Mile on the south to Romeo on the north. If I can make a decent route to travel out of these areas I will expand.


----------



## brookline

bln;1450923 said:


> Is the spreader for a short or long bed?


It is for a long bed.


----------



## bln

Thank you both for responding, if it was for a short bed I would be all over it.


----------



## brookline

brookline;1450898 said:


> Figured I would post this up here also.
> 
> I am going to be selling my 1.8yd stainless Downeaster gas salt spreader, engine is one season old with very little use on it.(salt route is tiny for that truck this year) Newer Buyers control box, new battery last season, new chains, pillow bearings, spinner rod and spinner sprocket. $1500 firm
> 
> 93 E350 14' Cube van with walk through. Six brand new tires. 168K miles runs great. 351W
> $3000 obo
> 
> 32" Redhawk WB 10.5hp B&S 2006 VERY minimal usage with grass catcher $900obo


I would also be interested in trades or partial trades for a 20' Enclosed trailer or a 60" exmark or scag quality mower. I'm looking for 1,200hrs or less on the mower.


----------



## Metro Lawn

This is priceless...


----------



## Metro Lawn

brookline;1450960 said:


> I would also be interested in trades or partial trades for a 20' Enclosed trailer or a 60" exmark or scag quality mower. I'm looking for 1,200hrs or less on the mower.


Get with me on the cube van. I have an 07 20' enclosed


----------



## brookline

gunsworth;1450842 said:


> I despise Tru-Green, I get so many calls from customers in the summer that I am cutting too short (I know my heights and keep them higher than most) some of which I hadnt even cut in weeks because they have no irrigation, yet Tru-Green shows up on a 95 degree day and "fertilizes" their browned out 6 inch tall grass and tells the customer I am the bad guy
> 
> I have also seen them apply weed treatments where the weeds look even greener the following week, must need the water they claim is weed killer
> 
> Also loved the few times they have been so generous to overseed a few of my customers lawns (not noticing they had been slit seeded a couple days prior) and charging them from something they never asked for. Fortunately most customers are becoming familiar with their bs and taking my advice to go with another company.
> 
> Blows me away that they are still in business after all the crap I have seen them do over the years


I have seen the exact same things. They certainly seem to care about quantity over quality. Then again it could just be different locations doing hack jobs and others might be doing good work. The ones by me however, are horrible. I don't do fert., but I always tell customers to try someone else.


----------



## Metro Lawn

Fert guys always blame the cutters... cutting too short, dull blades, bring weeds in with the mower, ect. I love it when they use a cheap fert that is full of nitrogen (urea) and the grass grows 6 inches a week and I have to double and triple cut it to make it look good.


----------



## esshakim

Well vest thing to do is boycott true green and try and get a service michigan grown company campaign going...


----------



## brookline

Metro Lawn;1451026 said:


> Fert guys always blame the cutters... cutting too short, dull blades, bring weeds in with the mower, ect. I love it when they use a cheap fert that is full of nitrogen (urea) and the grass grows 6 inches a week and I have to double and triple cut it to make it look good.


I was accused of using rusty blades when they had that outbreak of that rusty looking mold a few years back. Until I told the customer how to remedy it. Lol


----------



## brookline

Metro Lawn;1451026 said:


> Fert guys always blame the cutters... cutting too short, dull blades, bring weeds in with the mower, ect. I love it when they use a cheap fert that is full of nitrogen (urea) and the grass grows 6 inches a week and I have to double and triple cut it to make it look good.


I was accused of using rusty blades when they had that outbreak of that rusty looking mold spores a few years back. Until I told the customer how to remedy it. Lol


----------



## snow_man_48045

HGT INC.;1450942 said:


> At this time W.Blm Twp.border on the west end to Shelby Twp. on the east end , 8 Mile on the south to Romeo on the north. If I can make a decent route to travel out of these areas I will expand.[/QUOTE
> 
> Would you be interested in Quoting properties in Sterling Heights, Harrison Twp., New Baltimore, and Washington Twp. Total 9 properties.4 of them are residential.


----------



## snow_man_48045

Metro Lawn;1451026 said:


> Fert guys always blame the cutters... cutting too short, dull blades, bring weeds in with the mower, ect. I love it when they use a cheap fert that is full of nitrogen (urea) and the grass grows 6 inches a week and I have to double and triple cut it to make it look good.


Sounds like TG ever time that truck shows up !


----------



## bln

I too am accused of using dll blades, we sharpen them everyday then put fresh ones on after lunch. I was also accused of cutting to short and I cut all my lawns at 3.5". I show the customer this and my employees let my client know how anal I am about things that is usually the end of trugreen. They use people who haven't taken any courses for the chemicals and like john said they dump nitrogen onto the lawns and it has tobe cut 3 times to make it look good.


----------



## alpine627

*Tg*

They are good at one thing, Marketing.

They are owned by Service Master I believe. I love getting TG customers very easy to

please. Refer your customers to a local guy and have less headaches.

Have nothing against the techs doing the work, but their corp. bus. practice is less than

adequate.


----------



## lawns4life

So does anyone think it's going to snow again this month? Or at all this winter? The ten day forcast looks like highs around 40 everyday


----------



## bln

That's the day, what about the night.


----------



## eatonpaving

*check*



bln;1451173 said:


> That's the day, what about the night.


 brad heres my home address.

28614 hennepen
garden city michigan 48135.

thanks.........might get a dusting tonight.


----------



## bln

Ok, I will send the check out tomorrow. Don't hate me if I forget I'm studying my butt off.


----------



## terrapro

bln;1451213 said:


> Ok, I will send the check out tomorrow. Don't hate me if I forget I'm studying my butt off.


What are you studying for? Applicators license?


----------



## bln

Nope, property and casualty insurance. I have my business whereit needs to be so now I'm focusing on becoming an agent.


----------



## 24v6spd

lawns4life;1451168 said:


> So does anyone think it's going to snow again this month? Or at all this winter? The ten day forcast looks like highs around 40 everyday


 Yes it will snow again. Winter is not over yet.


----------



## HGT INC.

snow_man_48045;1451098 said:


> HGT INC.;1450942 said:
> 
> 
> 
> At this time W.Blm Twp.border on the west end to Shelby Twp. on the east end , 8 Mile on the south to Romeo on the north. If I can make a decent route to travel out of these areas I will expand.[/QUOTE
> 
> Would you be interested in Quoting properties in Sterling Heights, Harrison Twp., New Baltimore, and Washington Twp. Total 9 properties.4 of them are residential.
> 
> 
> 
> As it stands now, It all depends on the size of the property. It doesn't pay to drive 30 miles or so if its a 30 to 40 dollar job. However, if its several homes within a sub or a larger commercial property then that's a different story. Also, sorry to stir up all the trouble with the cutters complaining about applicators.
Click to expand...


----------



## Greenstar lawn

ugh TG is horrible. I hate the fact that they do blame everything on us and makes us look bad for there crappy services. Nothing is worse then when they come in and start spraying when you're clearly cutting that property. Really grinds my gears


----------



## HGT INC.

Greenstar lawn;1451310 said:


> ugh TG is horrible. I hate the fact that they do blame everything on us and makes us look bad for there crappy services. Nothing is worse then when they come in and start spraying when you're clearly cutting that property. Really grinds my gears


I normally wait for the cutters to finish, if they just started then I work on a nearby property and return to treat it once they have finished. I see this on the majority of my accounts. On some of my routes I call and find out when they will be cutting and I work around their schedule. I get along great with the local cutters so I don't have this problem. Its so much easier to work around them, as they cut every week, where as I treat the lawn every five weeks or so.


----------



## Greenstar lawn

HGT INC.;1451334 said:


> I normally wait for the cutters to finish, if they just started then I work on a nearby property and return to treat it once they have finished. I see this on the majority of my accounts. On some of my routes I call and find out when they will be cutting and I work around their schedule. I get along great with the local cutters so I don't have this problem. Its so much easier to work around them, as they cut every week, where as I treat the lawn every five weeks or so.


Well you sound like a really great guy to team up with...The guy that I use for all my fert is great to work with. He knows the schedule that I cut the lawns he sprays and we never had issues. He is a local guy and has great results. Will(2fast4u) and I use the same guy and I know he is happy with him as well.


----------



## madskier1986

TGS Inc.;1450868 said:


> I would strongly disagree...I sold my fertilizing division to them a few years ago and it was a fantastic deal.


The only reason why I don't care for them is had a major problem with them last spring. One of my customers had them put some grass seed down in her dead spots on the lawn, it didn't take to her liking so I was asked to tear it out so that TG could re-seed. They were doing the re-work at their cost. I did the work fast b/c TG was coming the next day to seed. I tore out parts of the yard and added fresh topsoil. Then i get a call from my customer weeks later saying that there are weeds in my lawn and that TG told her that it was my fault.

I used the same load of topsoil at another job and did not have any weeds or problems, so the soil was not contaminated. I also find out that TG did not show up for over a week. ANd on top of all that, I hate people/ companies that can not man up and be responsible for their actions and just blame it on the little guy.


----------



## Red Bull Junkie

Scotts is no different, I know, because I worked for them for a season after getting out of the military. I bought a house as soon as I returned home and needed to be employed- so I took the first job I could get my hands on. 

It's incredible/sad what they tell you to say to the customers that complain. Don't get me wrong, some of the techs do a great job but they are the minority. Gotta love putting down liquid fert on a brown, crispy, non-irrigated lawn in August.


----------



## Green Leaves

Does anyone have a good landscape architect? I have a job that will need city approval. Thanks in advance for your recommendations.


----------



## MikeLawnSnowLLC

Anybody have an employee handbook they would share with me? Looking to get a few ideas and see how others are set-up compared to the one I am working on.


----------



## Green Leaves

I have a very good one and I wouldn't mind. PM me....


----------



## esshakim

Yeh try green is not the best o work with uve heard quite a few stories for customers about them, honestly I prefer working with local guys I usually refer my customers herschs they have a great track record and I've only ever heard positive things about them


----------



## HGT INC.

madskier1986;1451352 said:


> The only reason why I don't care for them is had a major problem with them last spring. One of my customers had them put some grass seed down in her dead spots on the lawn, it didn't take to her liking so I was asked to tear it out so that TG could re-seed. They were doing the re-work at their cost. I did the work fast b/c TG was coming the next day to seed. I tore out parts of the yard and added fresh topsoil. Then i get a call from my customer weeks later saying that there are weeds in my lawn and that TG told her that it was my fault.
> 
> I used the same load of topsoil at another job and did not have any weeds or problems, so the soil was not contaminated. I also find out that TG did not show up for over a week. ANd on top of all that, I hate people/ companies that can not man up and be responsible for their actions and just blame it on the little guy.


All top soil and grass seeds has some weed seeds in it. Its impossible not to have some weed growth. Just treat the lawn after its been cut at least three times and as the grass thickens it will choke out any weeds, (fert101). I also renovate and this is common.


----------



## NewImgLwn&Lndsc

Looks like the northern suburbs might get enough for some salt.


----------



## PowersTree

Tru Brown almost lost my best client for me. 

Lawn burnt BAD after a August treatment. There reason, not enough water, cut to short. 

As the client is telling me I'm fired basically I show her the height of my blades with a tape measure. She says Tru Green wants 3.5 inches minimum, I was at 4 (tape measure on pavement) I then show her the sprinkler timer. At that point I was running the back yard (full Sun, sloping, sand) for 39 minutes per zone. 

I refer a local guy to all my clients, this lady just won't let go of Tru Brown. 

And we won't even get into the PHC end of her contract. I'm not an applicator by any means, but they missed the spider mite invasion on two seperate application. We finally got to the point that I call Tru Green and order individual applications. If the lady would let my local guy do it, her lawn would look as good as all the other lawns of mine he does, that I also have control of the sprinklers. 

Sad thing is, the customers think we control how good their lawn looks, when truthfully, its the fert guy who has the blame for that (for the most part)


----------



## PowersTree

I'm gonna put this out there now too, before everyone jumps ship to lawnsite. 

I am a smaller, all inclusive company. I am going into my fourth season this summer. 
I have two solid days of mowing, and fill my other three days with odd jobs. 

I am pretty efficent at;

Mowing
Wall, Pavers, Install work
Decent irrigation repair tech
Tree trimming/removal

Basically I am offering my help on any projects you may need a top notch worker for, or maybe even some sub work. Feel free to contact me 248.230.0644

Thanks again guys, lets pray for some snow, or a 1/2" of ice


----------



## NewImgLwn&Lndsc

Might as well pile on with tg. A customer of mine had spots on her burning bushes, tg was out spraying and I asked what was wrong and what he was applying. His reply was that he wasn't sure what was wrong and that he was instructed to apply whatever was in the tank to any plants with spots,etc. Just about blew my mind.


----------



## 24v6spd

NewImgLwn&Lndsc;1451724 said:


> Might as well pile on with tg. A customer of mine had spots on her burning bushes, tg was out spraying and I asked what was wrong and what he was applying. His reply was that he wasn't sure what was wrong and that he was instructed to apply whatever was in the tank to any plants with spots,etc. Just about blew my mind.


I worked for them way back when. They used a shotgun or one size fits all approach. Most of the time the chemicals being applied had nothing to do with the problem,


----------



## Tscape

Local fert guys are the only way to go. They're not all good either, so ask for references Turfscape is always available to contractors in Ann Arbor/Brighton markets.


----------



## alpha01

Anybody know of a place that makes lawn signs ( with stakes) that's reasonably priced?


----------



## alternative

Tscape;1451773 said:


> Local fert guys are the only way to go. They're not all good either, so ask for references Turfscape is always available to contractors in Ann Arbor/Brighton markets.


I agree- local guys (small biz) are the way to go..i had one till he retired to work for another company..then used Masters (which were great) im suprised they sold to TG


----------



## Leisure Time LC

alpha01;1451776 said:


> Anybody know of a place that makes lawn signs ( with stakes) that's reasonably priced?


I use signsonthecheap.com


----------



## PowersTree

Who does applications around Bloomfield?? I usually recommend Top Lawn because I noticed his work, and he's a neighbor of my MIL. There work is top notch, but it would be nice to have a few different guys I could recommend to my clients. 

How do you guys deal with referrals of fert?? I've always just offered the client my recommendation, and provide a contact number to them, hoping the company would kick referrals back to me. I'm not seeing the referrals back, that I am putting out. And I know most of my clients have gone with my recommendation, cause I pick the flags out.


----------



## PowersTree

Also, any of you retriever dog guys, I found a few different dog clubs around us. 

Wolverine Retriever is running today at Lapeer Game area today at 930. 

There's also a HRC group running in White Lake today. I'm going to the White lake training day to meet them today. Anyone interested in going, call me and ill give you the directions. 248.230.0644


----------



## Green Leaves

Powerstree,
I agree with your assessment of the industry in regards to not recognizing the referral. I have experienced that in the past with a number of contractors. They all seem to not know what you are talking about when it comes time to pay the kickback. Whatever commission that was agreed upon, all you get in return is a confused look.


----------



## Tscape

Truthfully, if you are expecting a huge return as far as referrals, it just doesn't happen. I don't often get asked about mowing. Our discounted rate for multiple properties could allow you to manage your own client list (we bill you, you bill them) and realize a 12-15% profit. The nature of the business is just going to see more people asking maintenance guys for a fert referral than fert guys for a maintenance referral. The biggest benefit is that you get your clients' lawns treated right while working with somebody who will work with you.


----------



## Luther

For sure. I refer and give all of our shrub and tree care work to Top Lawn. Those guys (and Kathy) are great!

Never gotten a referral or work from them in return. Doesn't matter to me, I still think they're great cause they are. They take care of us managing and completing this work. Just like Mike says...


----------



## Greenstar lawn

Tscape;1451862 said:


> Truthfully, if you are expecting a huge return as far as referrals, it just doesn't happen. I don't often get asked about mowing. Our discounted rate for multiple properties could allow you to manage your own client list (we bill you, you bill them) and realize a 12-15% profit. The nature of the business is just going to see more people asking maintenance guys for a fert referral than fert guys for a maintenance referral. The biggest benefit is that you get your clients' lawns treated right while working with somebody who will work with you.


Well said . All that I ask is for he does a great job and keeps them happy. Never had an issue


----------



## HGT INC.

PowersTree;1451843 said:


> Who does applications around Bloomfield?? I usually recommend Top Lawn because I noticed his work, and he's a neighbor of my MIL. There work is top notch, but it would be nice to have a few different guys I could recommend to my clients.
> 
> How do you guys deal with referrals of fert?? I've always just offered the client my recommendation, and provide a contact number to them, hoping the company would kick referrals back to me. I'm not seeing the referrals back, that I am putting out. And I know most of my clients have gone with my recommendation, cause I pick the flags out.


I work Bham and Bloomfld, majority of my accounts. I either work out a deal with my cutters to treat their lawns or I give them $25.00 for every new account that I sign, thanks Jerry.


----------



## alternative

3 more pushes and 5 more saltings would be great... think its still poss for the salt...but doubt the pushes- maybe one


----------



## Green Leaves

I agree on not expecting huge kickbacks. The only thing that should be expected is what is agreed upon. I refer a lot of business and just like many of you see nothing in return. Now I believe I can PM.


----------



## procut

alternative;1451909 said:


> 3 more pushes and 5 more saltings would be great... think its still poss for the salt...but doubt the pushes- maybe one


That would be awesome, but I don't see it happening.


----------



## Lightningllc

I refer a lot of work but never get a kick back or get work referred to me because of the referral .

What I hate is when you refer someone and then they get work I could do. Kinda like I referred a tree guy and he got a Job of replacing bushes I found out. To say the least that was the last referral I gave him.


----------



## alternative

a month ago Joe _Basterd_ tried to play God and predict what he said was a "Bad Winter" wtf, these guys just look stupid when they are so far off. May as well just keep thier mouths shut..

http://www.accuweather.com/video/756250400001/bastardi-forecast-for-the-res.asp?channel=top_story

then another Metrlgst from AW contradicts what he had said...so dumb

The AccuWeather Long Range Forecasting Team believes the longest stretch of cold is yet to come for the Great Lakes and Northeast, but spring will arrive early for many. This contradicts the prognostication of Punxsutawney Phil. The heralded groundhog saw his shadow for Groundhog Day 2012 in Punxsutawney, Pa., forecasting another six weeks of winter for the U.S. "There is some winter left on the table, but not a full six weeks for most of the U.S.," responds Paul Pastelok, expert long-range meteorologist and leader of the AccuWeather.com Long-Range Forecasting Team, after Phil's prognostication. Longest Stretch... more »


----------



## Tscape

Weather prediction is a sucker's game.


----------



## Leisure Time LC

Justin is use to getting in trouble


----------



## MikeLawnSnowLLC

Could very well be a casino game lol


----------



## Lightningllc

Leisure Time LC;1451978 said:


> Justin is use to getting in trouble


I remember that day. They gave me a ticket for driving on the road. That was the best mower I ever owned


----------



## Lightningllc

Scott how do you still have that pic that was 5-6 years ago, I just showed my wife and she remembers that day


----------



## Leisure Time LC

Lightningllc;1451985 said:


> Scott how do you still have that pic that was 5-6 years ago, I just showed my wife and she remembers that day


I have a lot of pic of you still saved.. This is only the beginning my friend


----------



## Lightningllc

Leisure Time LC;1451996 said:


> I have a lot of pic of you still saved.. This is only the beginning my friend


Ok that was fun lets stop.


----------



## Boomer123

Hey guys I'm looking for a Western Ultra Mount complete or pretty close to complete to fit my 99 new style Chevy Silverado z71 1500 series 1/2 ton. 
Trying to find something local so mods please don't delete this again.


----------



## bln

There is an 8' western for sale on craigs. The guy must sell 1,200 obo.


----------



## Boomer123

bln;1452097 said:


> There is an 8' western for sale on craigs. The guy must sell 1,200 obo.


Can't seem to find this. Is this on the Detroit Metro CL Can you post a link.
thanks

Found it but it's an old Uni and I'm looking for an Ultra. Thanks anyway BLN


----------



## bln

I tried, I think they make an adapter that turns an ultramount plow mount into an unimount.


----------



## newhere

Boomer123;1452093 said:


> Hey guys I'm looking for a Western Ultra Mount complete or pretty close to complete to fit my 99 new style Chevy Silverado z71 1500 series 1/2 ton.
> Trying to find something local so mods please don't delete this again.


i would sell you my 9'er but i think your little chebby will crap its pants with it.


----------



## Lightningllc

http://detroit.craigslist.org/okl/for/2843859135.html

http://detroit.craigslist.org/mcb/pts/2843438543.html


----------



## PowersTree

As far as the referrals go, I don't EXPECT anything, nor have I asked for anything. Honestly, I've referred them like 10 times, I know they have 6 of my clients. Not a drop in the bucket compared to what a few of you send off in referrals. But, all of my referrals are high end all inclusive type people. 

I just thought it was a fitting time to ask that question, as everyone was discussing fert already.


----------



## gunsworth

alternative;1451909 said:


> 3 more pushes and 5 more saltings would be great... think its still poss for the salt...but doubt the pushes- maybe one


I dont see that happening at all. I am just hoping for 1 more salt to get rid of whats in my truck and pile... then bring on spring, this winter was stupid and im ready to move on


----------



## HGT INC.

PowersTree;1452421 said:


> As far as the referrals go, I don't EXPECT anything, nor have I asked for anything. Honestly, I've referred them like 10 times, I know they have 6 of my clients. Not a drop in the bucket compared to what a few of you send off in referrals. But, all of my referrals are high end all inclusive type people.
> 
> I just thought it was a fitting time to ask that question, as everyone was discussing fert already.


I would be very grateful if I received any referrals from you guys. I pay $25.00 for every customer that I sign up, or I agree to treat your lawn at no cost to you.(This however depends on where you live and the size). I'm just a one man band. I had several trucks before, but I downsized because between getting good help, and the poor workmanship it was just one big headache, it didn't pay. This way I know each job is completed correctly and completely. Thanks Jerry.


----------



## MikeLawnSnowLLC

HGT INC.;1452499 said:


> I would be very grateful if I received any referrals from you guys. I pay $25.00 for every customer that I sign up, or I agree to treat your lawn at no cost to you.(This however depends on where you live and the size). I'm just a one man band. I had several trucks before, but I downsized because between getting good help, and the poor workmanship it was just one big headache, it didn't pay. This way I know each job is completed correctly and completely. Thanks Jerry.


If you ever do work on the Eastside let me know possibly we can work something out.


----------



## delong17

*Fertilizer-recommendation*

For those of you who need a good fert sub, Jerry is the guy to go to. He is a nice guy, does quality work and has turned around one of the worst lawns i've seen to date! Very good pricing as well and communication has never been an issue!

-jason


----------



## Boomer123

delong17;1452901 said:


> For those of you who need a good fert sub, Jerry is the guy to go to. He is a nice guy, does quality work and has turned around one of the worst lawns i've seen to date! Very good pricing as well and communication has never been an issue!
> 
> -jason


Who's Jerry


----------



## madskier1986

Boomer123;1452906 said:


> Who's Jerry


The name behind HGT INC.

Anyway, watched the local 4 weather tonight and Brandon said that this is going to be an interesting week. Looks like winter is trying to come back. After all, there is 6 more weeks this year.

B-man commented that on Tuesday we could see a rain snow mix. But he also said if it is all snow, we could see 3,4,5 inches. I highly doubt that with our track record this year and the temps being near 40. Then he said Thursday night into Friday we have a chance for measurable snow. Maybe our expert weather forecasters can do a little checking and let us in on the truth of what to expect this coming week.


----------



## procut

madskier1986;1452920 said:


> The name behind HGT INC.
> 
> Anyway, watched the local 4 weather tonight and Brandon said that this is going to be an interesting week. Looks like winter is trying to come back. After all, there is 6 more weeks this year.
> 
> B-man commented that on Tuesday we could see a rain snow mix. But he also said if it is all snow, we could see 3,4,5 inches. I highly doubt that with our track record this year and the temps being near 40. Then he said Thursday night into Friday we have a chance for measurable snow. Maybe our expert weather forecasters can do a little checking and let us in on the truth of what to expect this coming week.


I've been looking at some of the weather websites myself and was wonderoing if we could maybe see something Thursday- Saturday. It would be nice to get a salting atleast, from what I've seen atleast it looks like there might be a chance.

inAccuweather said "accumulating a coating to an inch" for Tuesday night, but then showed a high of 46 for Wednesday, so..... Still could probably do salting and sidewalks on some of the commercials.


----------



## flykelley

Well Guys
I took the plow off of the jeep, it will snow this week for sure. If not I will be able to drive the jeep this week and save some gas money.

Mike


----------



## PowersTree

The heck with snow, give us spring. 

I'm so sick of winter. Last year about sunk me, to many seasonals. 

So this year I sign less seasonals, more per push, now.this winter that's about to sink me. 

Starting to think I could make more on welfare  (j/k I couldn't do that)


----------



## HGT INC.

MikeLawnSnowLLC;1452744 said:


> If you ever do work on the Eastside let me know possibly we can work something out.


HGT INC is Holden Green Turf, I guess if your looking to build your business you have to let everyone know who you are and not hide behind some initials or nick name. As I stated earlier, If you need to have some fertilizing done, please give me a call. Office, 248-828-0220, or reach me on the cell @ 248-602-7855. I have work on the east side now, If you can use some help, give me a call. Thanks everyone for the help on this site this pat winter.


----------



## HGT INC.

delong17;1452901 said:


> For those of you who need a good fert sub, Jerry is the guy to go to. He is a nice guy, does quality work and has turned around one of the worst lawns i've seen to date! Very good pricing as well and communication has never been an issue!
> 
> -jason


Hi Jason, welcome back, I will see you around town soon.


----------



## superiorsnowrem

Weather.com is calling for a wet/snowy week but the temps look to high for any accumulation. Is there a chance for the temps to drop and maybe get some accumulation?


----------



## superiorsnowrem

My insurance bills are pretty high this winter for very little activity. Do any of you guys shut them off if we aren't expecting snow for a couple weeks. I'm paying about $1200/month for auto insurance, and used the pick-ups all but 4 days this winter. That's a lot of money that could've been saved.


----------



## Lightningllc

Nothing like insurance I spend over 20k on it a year with work comp,:yow!::yow!:


----------



## Superior L & L

Insurance is just another of the bills. In a way we sell insurance also. Our mOnths are just that, so as long as you have enough monthlys u should be all set


----------



## Luther

HGT INC.;1450667 said:


> I sent my pre-registration in to the MGIA. Is the after glo party still on for March 6th.





bln;1450676 said:


> Yes, the party is still on. 10 North. Novi, mi





2FAST4U;1450699 said:


> Think I'll be buying my MGIA tickets next week. See all you plow boys at the bar afterwards!!!


The MGIA is looking for table sponsors for the Casino Night on the 6th. Texas Hold'em & Blackjack. They're also looking for donations/raffle prizes....

Anyone interested please let me know. Seating is limited....


----------



## Sharpcut 1

Jim,
Tried to PM you, but it looks like you have your PM'S turned off.

PM me some info, I may be able to help. Thanks, JOHN


----------



## Luther

Huh...should work.

I just sent you a pm.


----------



## Luther

Do any members here service any of the Targets in the metro Detroit area?

If so are you having any difficulty getting paid by the outfit that is contracting these out?


----------



## Lightningllc

Jim I've been hearing a lot of guys are not getting paid by companies that took on national accts. Walmart has not been paying from what a guy told me at the gas station. No snow no pay I guess.


----------



## Green Glacier

I do lansing target have not had trouble


----------



## Luther

Are you the primary contractor working for N.T.G. Inc, or working for another service provider that is actually doing the work?


----------



## Green Glacier

A company out of jersy


----------



## Lightningllc

Does anyone have a 20k gvw electric brake 20' or 24' deckover trailer for sale??


----------



## Luther

PM sent Mr. Green...


----------



## sefh

Snowing pretty good here in Ann Arbor.


----------



## terrapro

Roads are covered...time to roll.


----------



## Lightningllc

Ann arbor has 1/4 inch on ground


----------



## Superior L & L

Better hurry and salt before it melts !! 
34 degrees up here


----------



## caitlyncllc

radar is showing mostly snow, not the rain that was forecast. Are temps gonna get to the 41 degrees that was forecast? Is this gonna just melt off in an hour? Or is it gonna stay colder and this is gonna stick? The ground seems to be fairly cold. What are you guys gonna do?


----------



## Lightningllc

I'm rolling salt trucks to foot traffic sites and opens.


----------



## madskier1986

It just start snow in Bloomfield. Already see a dusting starting to accumulate. Not sure what i am going to do yet for my lots


----------



## redskinsfan34

Dexter / Ann Arbor is an absolute mess. .5" on the ground and the roads are like an ice rink. Wrecks everywhere. Ryan, any thoughts on this?


----------



## M & D LAWN

Anybody know how downriver looks?


----------



## Greenstar lawn

Just started to lightly snow in chesterfield


----------



## bigjeeping

Just measured 1.25" on concrete in Saline. Talk about blindsided.


----------



## P&M Landscaping

M & D LAWN;1453789 said:


> Anybody know how downriver looks?


I was just there about a half hour ago, and it was just starting to come down hard and roads were beginning to get some cover. I'm in Dearborn now, and everything is covered.


----------



## hosejockey4506

im salting in fenton, lots are very slippery and its not changing back to rain till late afternoon, plus i have a bunch of salt in the salt bin


----------



## TKO1

1" and snowing hard at 275 & 94.


----------



## HGT INC.

Completely covered in Troy, seems to be slowing some what


----------



## michigancutter

Snowing pretty good in Richmond area. Grassy area are covered. 33degrees out. Thought this was going to be rain


----------



## Allor Outdoor

Looks like we're getting a plowing out of this one...


----------



## alternative

33* - goin to 42 later..but back to 30 tonight..I dont see anyone complaining given the type winter weve had. Scew it- if we get enough of a dusting, im burning up some of my stock pile.


----------



## RMGLawn

Downriver covered with 1+ in.


----------



## RMGLawn

Melting quickly. I don't think I'm going to even bother salting. Just looked at a few accounts and its melting quick and temp is on the rise


----------



## redskinsfan34

It just stopped in Ann Arbor. Right at 1". It's 34 degrees now and rising. Salting might be a waste of time. Certainly not going to drop the blade.


----------



## Lightningllc

Doing a salt run. Not doing condos drives and sidewalks just streets. It's slick out though.


----------



## TheXpress2002

salt trucks are being pulled over on the michigan avenue corridor


----------



## sefh

TheXpress2002;1453856 said:


> salt trucks are being pulled over on the michigan avenue corridor


Overweight? Checking on DOT physical cards?


----------



## Boomer123

TheXpress2002;1453856 said:


> salt trucks are being pulled over on the michigan avenue corridor


stick it to us for our profitably year.


----------



## M & D LAWN

Don't they have anything better to do? Why do they mess with people that they know are trying to perform a time sensitive service.


----------



## redskinsfan34

M & D LAWN;1453862 said:


> Don't they have anything better to do? Why do they mess with people that they know are trying to perform a time sensitive service.


Because salt trucks are easy pickens.


----------



## marksmechanic

anyone want to buy a snow ex sp-2400-H brand new in box with all the fixins. looking to sell quick it has never seen salt or a truck asking 1400 obo, make me an offer I cannot refuse. brand new the dealers want about 4000 bucks give me a call 586-718-9892 thanks guys


----------



## HGT INC.

Troy PD now has a motor carrier officer working out of a white full size PU. He was seen making a traffic stop on Rochester Rd. between Square Lk. & South Blvd.


----------



## Lightningllc

Livingston county had 4 guys pulled over at the same time at grand river and pleasant valley,

Looks like they nailed them all at 7/11, WHAT A JERK.

It's gonna get worse guys, I have my trucks a 100% dot compliant and I still get messed with.


----------



## Superior L & L

They mess with u because of all them "loud" graffics all over your trucks


----------



## Lightningllc

Superior L & L;1453926 said:


> They mess with u because of all them "loud" graffics all over your trucks


Well we do our own graphics so why not have them be rolling billboards?? I don't see anything wrong.


----------



## Metro Lawn

sefh;1453859 said:


> Overweight? Checking on DOT physical cards?


Not tarping salt loads is the #1 reason they get pulled over. Funny, you never see a city or county truck with a tarp. Just saying...


----------



## TheXpress2002

Close eye on Thursday guys. Will throw an update tonight.


----------



## madskier1986

TheXpress2002;1453956 said:


> Close eye on Thursday guys. Will throw an update tonight.


I hope that this update will be a good report. Really want to have another billable for this month. 
Would appreciate if it would be 3 inches of light and fluffy snow. :laughing:



Metro Lawn;1453950 said:


> Not tarping salt loads is the #1 reason they get pulled over. Funny, you never see a city or county truck with a tarp. Just saying...


Great point...Can't they just learn we are trying to keep everybody, aka the public, safe out there on our clients lots. The salt is not going anywhere until the switch is turned on.


----------



## HGT INC.

Lightningllc;1453924 said:


> Livingston county had 4 guys pulled over at the same time at grand river and pleasant valley,
> 
> Looks like they nailed them all at 7/11, WHAT A JERK.
> 
> It's gonna get worse guys, I have my trucks a 100% dot compliant and I still get messed with.


Motor carrier tickets are big bucks, My friend is a MC in Bham, they like to pull over lawn care open trailers, dump trucks and garbage trucks construction equipment trailers. When they write they are for multiple infractions. Extinguishers not charged or missing, over weight, bad tires, lights, paper work are just a few.


----------



## HGT INC.

HGT INC.;1453981 said:


> Motor carrier tickets are big bucks, My friend is a MC in Bham, they like to pull over lawn care open trailers, dump trucks and garbage trucks construction equipment trailers. When they write they are for multiple infractions. Extinguishers not charged or missing, over weight, bad tires, lights, paper work are just a few.


This is done for revenue generation, Steady decline in property taxes, so they go out and generate their own revenue to help off set their wages and expenses.


----------



## TheXpress2002

Here is Fridays "non event".....


----------



## Outdoor Pros

TheXpress2002;1454016 said:


> Here is Fridays "non event".....


In English PLEASE!


----------



## Superior L & L

Lightningllc;1453933 said:


> Well we do our own graphics so why not have them be rolling billboards?? I don't see anything wrong.


Oh no, I think they are great. Very noticeable. But also noticeable to the cops


----------



## TheXpress2002

Before I state this please understand this is what it CURRENTLY shows. The latest run at 430 (still processing) shows a general 4-8 inches falling early Friday through Friday night.


----------



## Lightningllc

TheXpress2002;1454027 said:


> Before I state this please understand this is what it CURRENTLY shows. The latest run at 430 (still processing) shows a general 4-8 inches falling early Friday through Friday night.


Ryan I thought you gave up smoking dope. Your going crazy again lay off the weed. Roflmao.


----------



## snowman6

Outdoor Pros;1454023 said:


> In English PLEASE!


x2.. Acc has my area pegged for 3.5" on Sunday night. Could they be on the right track,just off by a few days?


----------



## TheXpress2002

snowman6;1454030 said:


> x2.. Acc has my area pegged for 3.5" on Sunday night. Could they be on the right track,just off by a few days?


seperate system


----------



## Lightningllc

It's over I heard the fat lady sing yesterday at breakfast.


----------



## snowman6

TheXpress2002;1454035 said:


> seperate system


Ok Thanks for the update. :salute:


----------



## hosejockey4506

snowman6;1454030 said:


> x2.. Acc has my area pegged for 3.5" on Sunday night. Could they be on the right track,just off by a few days?


where do you get the snow fall totals. do you pay for the premium service


----------



## snowman6

hosejockey4506;1454044 said:


> where do you get the snow fall totals. do you pay for the premium service


Thats just what accuweather has in the forecast for this coming sunday the 26 th. Sorry have no clue on getting past totals.


----------



## michigancutter

TheXpress2002;1454027 said:


> Before I state this please understand this is what it CURRENTLY shows. The latest run at 430 (still processing) shows a general 4-8 inches falling early Friday through Friday night.


Man I sure hope so. Can really us the money. Thanks for he update sir


----------



## bln

Here is an email notification thanking express for his weather update


----------



## 24v6spd

snowman6;1454074 said:


> Thats just what accuweather has in the forecast for this coming sunday the 26 th. Sorry have no clue on getting past totals.


Noaa has past totals that go back 5 years.


----------



## HGT INC.

Where are you guys getting your DOT medical cards at. I have printed out the forms for the physical examination. I can have my doctor complete the form but where do I send the results of the physical to. Or do you have to go to an industrial clinic. In addition, I also understand you have to have an annual safety inspection preformed that requires a sticker that is placed on your windshield. If I obtain the safety inspection form can any certified mechanic sign off on it?


----------



## bln

Jerry, you can go toa concentra walk in clinic for your medical card. My phisicia had them at his office. You can go to harol's frameshop on grand river to get the inspenction done. I hope someone else can think of a better place as I can't stand harolds.


----------



## Red Bull Junkie

Our DOT inspection stickers are placed on passenger side doors- that is where the mechanic puts them so I hope they are correct. The shop must be certified/licensed to conduct DOT inspections. Medical cards can be filled out by most urgent care centers or a family doctor. You don't need to send the results anywhere. The doc signs the form and fills in there state medical examiner number or whatever. This has been my experience....please correct me guys if my facts are .....well......not facts.


----------



## Moonlighter

Red Bull Junkie;1454114 said:


> Our DOT inspection stickers are placed on passenger side doors- that is where the mechanic puts them so I hope they are correct. The shop must be certified/licensed to conduct DOT inspections. Medical cards can be filled out by most urgent care centers or a family doctor. You don't need to send the results anywhere. The doc signs the form and fills in there state medical examiner number or whatever. This has been my experience....please correct me guys if my facts are .....well......not facts.


Yup right on, if you own the company you hold both copies of the med card, one on you one in the files.


----------



## HGT INC.

As always, thanks for all the info. everyone.


----------



## TheXpress2002

18z run for Friday.......


----------



## rstan2010

HGT INC.;1454095 said:


> Where are you guys getting your DOT medical cards at. I have printed out the forms for the physical examination. I can have my doctor complete the form but where do I send the results of the physical to. Or do you have to go to an industrial clinic. In addition, I also understand you have to have an annual safety inspection preformed that requires a sticker that is placed on your windshield. If I obtain the safety inspection form can any certified mechanic sign off on it?


There is a concentra here in Troy. 15 and rochester. North side


----------



## newhere

rstan2010;1454131 said:


> There is a concentra here in Troy. 15 and rochester. North side


do they do a drug test when you get a medical card?


----------



## smoore45

bln;1454087 said:


> Here is an email notification thanking express for his weather update


:laughing:



TheXpress2002;1454126 said:


> 18z run for Friday.......


Thanks again. Looks to be a busy few days then? Possible salting tomorrow night too?


----------



## michigancutter

newhere;1454161 said:


> do they do a drug test when you get a medical card?


No, I have a mm card an have no problems. Hell I fill out my own card every three yrs. u can go to j.kellers and order them and dot stickers. Poll
But I wouldn't recommend it, it breaking the law and not perfoessional.lol


----------



## Hillcrest2011

Red Bull Junkie;1454114 said:


> Our DOT inspection stickers are placed on passenger side doors- that is where the mechanic puts them so I hope they are correct. The shop must be certified/licensed to conduct DOT inspections. Medical cards can be filled out by most urgent care centers or a family doctor. You don't need to send the results anywhere. The doc signs the form and fills in there state medical examiner number or whatever. This has been my experience....please correct me guys if my facts are .....well......not facts.


The shop does not have to licensed to conduct the dot inspection. You have to have basic knowledge of mechanics that was told to me by a weigh master. But remember who puts there name on it is responsible for there actions. My mechanic does them for me. You can do them yourself if you want but remember your name is on it. To me they are a scam a tie rod can look good when it is preformed and can go bad a day later or 2 months later. The inspection tag has to be visible on the truck. We put them on the passenger side door. I've seen them on the back windows also they just have to be visible. If you keep your equipment up to par and in decent shape yes they will still pull you over but will not right you for anything. That means triangles flares fire extinguishers med card name on side of truck and dot number.


----------



## alternative

As the owner of the company, you dont have to allow drug testing...but you can require it for you employees. They ask when you get the physical, how many test you want. Drugs, yes or no? I test everyone


----------



## caitlyncllc

Hillcrest was correct when he said that the yearly truck/trailer inspections do not have to be done by a certified shop. The forms and window sticker can be ordered on line, and the form lists what has to be inspected. If you do the inspections yourself, be ready to back up your knowledge of the vehicle and how the items need to be inspected and repaired.


----------



## eatonpaving

caitlyncllc;1454189 said:


> Hillcrest was correct when he said that the yearly truck/trailer inspections do not have to be done by a certified shop. The forms and window sticker can be ordered on line, and the form lists what has to be inspected. If you do the inspections yourself, be ready to back up your knowledge of the vehicle and how the items need to be inspected and repaired.


i have a repair shop and am certified so i can do my own.....and do i need a dot number on a pickup....2500 dodge ram.


----------



## bdryer

If it is a 'commercial' vehicle, it needs a DOT number AND annual inspection. That goes for any vehicle regardless of weight or size. Pick ups, dumps, etc. Also, magnetic signs are a no no. This is going to be an interesting season coming up with all these municipalities hurting for money. A clean vehicle/trailer goes a long way when the weighmaster sees you go by. It seems that more often than not, overloaded, rusty, held together with wire and duct tape vehicle seem to be the ones I see pulled over.


----------



## alternative

bdryer;1454200 said:


> If it is a 'commercial' vehicle, it needs a DOT number AND annual inspection. That goes for any vehicle regardless of weight or size. Pick ups, dumps, etc. Also, magnetic signs are a no no. This is going to be an interesting season coming up with all these municipalities hurting for money. A clean vehicle/trailer goes a long way when the weighmaster sees you go by. It seems that more often than not, overloaded, rusty, held together with wire and duct tape vehicle seem to be the ones I see pulled over.


Not neccesarily..they tend to go after the clean and shiney rigs since they think we're the ones with money to pay the fines...the guy w/the rusted out truck and homeowner trailer cant afford to pay the fines.


----------



## Lightningllc

Does anyone watch doomsday preppers on natgeo. These people are out there.


----------



## Greenstar lawn

alternative;1454204 said:


> Not neccesarily..they tend to go after the clean and shiney rigs since they think we're the ones with money to pay the fines...the guy w/the rusted out truck and homeowner trailer cant afford to pay the fines.


Yep I noticed that as well. So many companies running around with no dot and no company name and never see them pulled over


----------



## RayRay

TheXpress2002;1446492 said:


> We'll try this one again.....
> 
> Monday night into Tuesday a system will track to our south with us catching the northern edge. We can expect around an inch with isolated 2 inches in spots.
> 
> If you have been following the conservative NWS forecast you would have noticed temps at the end of the week have continued to fall (started at 43 down to 35) hence the conservative forecast of rain/snow (and lack of advisory yesterday which met all criteria)(but I am the last one to point fingers)
> 
> Models and data support a system ejecting from the Texas panhandle*THURSDAY/FRIDAY TIMEFRAME***** heading into the area. This has been advertised for the past 7 days on every model run. With these systems there is a higher bust potential, but from what is being shown with consistency it would be an all snow event for us. If the models held a 6+ inch snowfall would not be out of the question.
> 
> After that system moves on another one can be expected next weekend, with another one on the 20th, 21st and 23rd
> 
> ***better asleep at the keyboard than the wheel


Remember this prediction for Feb. 14, 16, 18, 21 & 23rd ??? NEVER dropped a blade..2 salt billings was all I got out of this prediction,, Now more predictions of BIG snow ?? We will see..Maybe a chance for 2 inches Thurs.Night/ Fri. Most so called experts say just rain/snow showers this week & dry for the weekend


----------



## hosejockey4506

bdryer;1454200 said:


> If it is a 'commercial' vehicle, it needs a DOT number AND annual inspection. That goes for any vehicle regardless of weight or size. Pick ups, dumps, etc. Also, magnetic signs are a no no. This is going to be an interesting season coming up with all these municipalities hurting for money. A clean vehicle/trailer goes a long way when the weighmaster sees you go by. It seems that more often than not, overloaded, rusty, held together with wire and duct tape vehicle seem to be the ones I see pulled over.


not under 10,001 pounds


----------



## hosejockey4506

has any one been out checking the roads, flint PD reporting very slippery conditions


----------



## hogggman

I was waiting for the ray ray prediction I hope your right i got seasonals


----------



## TheXpress2002

0z just confrimed storm Friday


----------



## TheXpress2002

RayRay;1454259 said:


> Remember this prediction for Feb. 14, 16, 18, 21 & 23rd ??? NEVER dropped a blade..2 salt billings was all I got out of this prediction,, Now more predictions of BIG snow ?? We will see..Maybe a chance for 2 inches Thurs.Night/ Fri. Most so called experts say just rain/snow showers this week & dry for the weekend


Feel good about yourself? Thumbs Up


----------



## MJK

Hello, I'm thinking about buy a box plow for my skidsteer for next season. I was wondering how many times did you guys need to plow last season, and thus far this year? (know its been pretty bad this year).


----------



## hosejockey4506

TheXpress2002;1454273 said:


> 0z just confrimed storm Friday


i dont get what that means

is the 0z zulu??


----------



## Mike_PS

ok guys, let's not go down this road again...regarding arguing over who is forcasting what :waving:

thanks


----------



## hosejockey4506

or is it the horizontal wind stuff


----------



## TheXpress2002

hosejockey4506;1454287 said:


> or is it the horizontal wind stuff


Latest run of one of the models


----------



## TheXpress2002

Michael J. Donovan;1454286 said:


> ok guys, let's not go down this road again...regarding arguing over who is forcasting what :waving:
> 
> thanks


Wont be engaging. On ignore.


----------



## hosejockey4506

TheXpress2002;1454289 said:


> Latest run of one of the models


gotcha, i installed a zulu time app on my phone the other day to try and be able to follow you better last storm.

thanks for the info just trying to learn


----------



## NewImgLwn&Lndsc

Lightningllc;1454206 said:


> Does anyone watch doomsday preppers on natgeo. These people are out there.


I would hope these people are nuts. Sometimes I wonder if they are onto something. Ahhh probably not.


----------



## TheXpress2002

hosejockey4506;1454292 said:


> gotcha, i installed a zulu time app on my phone the other day to try and be able to follow you better last storm.
> 
> thanks for the info just trying to learn


Different models comes out at different times. 
GFS comes out 1030pm 0z...430am 6z...1030am 12z...430pm 18z..
NAM comes out 930pm 0z...330am 6z...930am 12z...330pm 18z


----------



## procut

MJK;1454281 said:


> Hello, I'm thinking about buy a box plow for my skidsteer for next season. I was wondering how many times did you guys need to plow last season, and thus far this year? (know its been pretty bad this year).


Off the top of my head about nine times. Once in December, then I think four times in January. Another four in February, but for the Blizzard on the 2nd I plowed some places twice. Did quite a bit of salting.

This year I'm at five so far. Once on 11/30, Nothing in December, three times in January (one of those times was only 1.5" - 2" so I didn't quite plow the whole route as I have a few 3" triggers) And then once so far this February, keeping my fingers crossed for something this Fri / Sat.

Hope this helps.


----------



## artans

I appreciate the weather predictions as I don't watch the news as its so depressing. I always put these dates on my calender for my better half to see so she can schedule our busy lives around these dates. If the snow doesn't fall its a vacation day for me. I would rather be prepared and not go out rather than be caught with my pants down. I for one appreciate every ones time that they put in looking at the weather tracks.

Paul


----------



## Tscape

Ryan, I think you do a decent enough job at prognosticating mother nature, even though success is measured more like a batting average. But you have to admit that these guys that pester you for what they should do or expect are like a hitter turning to the dugout and asking Cabrera, "Is this going to be a fastball?" Then when you answer they ask, "on the inside part of the plate?"


----------



## PowersTree

We all need to just ignore the nasty posters. We all know what we come here for, and it works great (I found my sub job through here, and I trust Ryan's forecast more than I do any other source. You nay sayers need to realize he's giving us warning long before the news guys do as he's looking at weather from our perspective. 

Did anyone else catch the story on Fox 2 about negative comments on the internet


----------



## TheXpress2002

Tscape;1454307 said:


> Ryan, I think you do a decent enough job at prognosticating mother nature, even though success is measured more like a batting average. But you have to admit that these guys that pester you for what they should do or expect are like a hitter turning to the dugout and asking Cabrera, "Is this going to be a fastball?" Then when you answer they ask, "on the inside part of the plate?"


I understand fully. I see the reason to post because of one factor, I would want to know more than a day out when the professionals have a higher chance of being right, when systems do come to fruition. Do people come here to find out the "chance of" sure they do and some do take it to heart. I also take it to heart when I am wrong. First one to admit wrong followed by an apology.

I think if we had a winter like the past four winters things would be different. I could almost guarantee you Ray, Foster, etc... wouldnt be posting and the bickering wouldnt be taking place. Not once have I said they are wrong. I welcomed any and all comments only to receive regurgitated answers, to then be lambasted the following day when it does not materialize. It is what it is.

How about all the position players showing up early to camp today. Heard Boesch put on a show.


----------



## TheXpress2002

Latest run....


----------



## Tscape

TheXpress2002;1454315 said:


> How about all the position players showing up early to camp today. Heard Boesch put on a show.


It is going to be one hell of a season!


----------



## TGS Inc.

TheXpress2002;1454319 said:


> Latest run....


Well not sure what this means, but you called it again...Just checked Noaa and they are getting on board with your forecast. 1-3 Thurs, 1-3 Friday...

Cool!!


----------



## Lightningllc

While you guys argue we got black ice that formed light salt app this morning.


----------



## 24v6spd

bdryer;1454200 said:


> If it is a 'commercial' vehicle, it needs a DOT number AND annual inspection. That goes for any vehicle regardless of weight or size. Pick ups, dumps, etc. Also, magnetic signs are a no no. This is going to be an interesting season coming up with all these municipalities hurting for money. A clean vehicle/trailer goes a long way when the weighmaster sees you go by. It seems that more often than not, overloaded, rusty, held together with wire and duct tape vehicle seem to be the ones I see pulled over.


Magnetic signs are legal per D.O.T rules.


----------



## caitlyncllc

Roads around Fenton have a frosty coating on them, making them slippery.

Thanks for the updates Ryan. Better safe than sorry in my book. And thanks for posting the images... I can't figure out how to make the maps do that. Is that part of your paid subscription?


----------



## 24v6spd

michigancutter;1454171 said:


> No, I have a mm card an have no problems. Hell I fill out my own card every three yrs. u can go to j.kellers and order them and dot stickers. Poll
> But I wouldn't recommend it, it breaking the law and not perfoessional.lol


From D.O.T site: 88.
Can a driver be qualified if taking prescribed medical marijuana?

No. Drivers taking medical marijuana cannot be certified.


----------



## alternative

Lightningllc;1454348 said:


> While you guys argue we got black ice that formed light salt app this morning.


all the lots that hold water freeze over?


----------



## alternative

24v6spd;1454365 said:


> From D.O.T site: 88.
> Can a driver be qualified if taking prescribed medical marijuana?
> 
> No. Drivers taking medical marijuana cannot be certified.


thats why he said 
Its illegall and he wouldnt recommend (as he has to fill out his own card)


----------



## dfd9

Hillcrest2011;1454179 said:


> The shop does not have to licensed to conduct the dot inspection. You have to have basic knowledge of mechanics that was told to me by a weigh master. But remember who puts there name on it is responsible for there actions. My mechanic does them for me. You can do them yourself if you want but remember your name is on it. To me they are a scam a tie rod can look good when it is preformed and can go bad a day later or 2 months later. *The inspection tag has to be visible on the truck.* We put them on the passenger side door. I've seen them on the back windows also they just have to be visible. If you keep your equipment up to par and in decent shape yes they will still pull you over but will not right you for anything. That means triangles flares fire extinguishers med card name on side of truck and dot number.


Actually, the sticker only has to be on the truck. There is no requirement where. It can be on the underside and be legal.



bdryer;1454200 said:


> If it is a 'commercial' vehicle, it needs a DOT number AND annual inspection. That goes for any vehicle regardless of weight or size. Pick ups, dumps, etc. Also, magnetic signs are a no no. This is going to be an interesting season coming up with all these municipalities hurting for money. A clean vehicle/trailer goes a long way when the weighmaster sees you go by. It seems that more often than not, overloaded, rusty, held together with wire and duct tape vehicle seem to be the ones I see pulled over.


This post has a whole lotta false info.

Vehicles under 10,001 do NOT need an annual inspection. Your pickup does not need it, your trailer might not need it. But you may need a DOT when connected. If your trailer has a GVWR over 10,001, it needs an inspection, but the truck doesn't.

There is absolutely nothing in the law that states magnetic signs are illegal.

Please get your facts straight before confusing folks, it is way too confusing as it is.



RayRay;1454259 said:


> Remember this prediction for Feb. 14, 16, 18, 21 & 23rd ??? NEVER dropped a blade..2 salt billings was all I got out of this prediction,, Now more predictions of BIG snow ?? We will see..Maybe a chance for 2 inches Thurs.Night/ Fri. Most so called experts say just rain/snow showers this week & dry for the weekend


Huh, I don't.



TheXpress2002;1454315 said:


> I understand fully. I see the reason to post because of one factor, I would want to know more than a day out when the professionals have a higher chance of being right, when systems do come to fruition. Do people come here to find out the "chance of" sure they do and some do take it to heart. I also take it to heart when I am wrong. First one to admit wrong followed by an apology.
> 
> I think if we had a winter like the past four winters things would be different. I could almost guarantee you Ray, Foster, etc... wouldnt be posting and the bickering wouldnt be taking place. Not once have I said they are wrong. I welcomed any and all comments only to receive regurgitated answers, to then be lambasted the following day when it does not materialize. It is what it is.
> 
> How about all the position players showing up early to camp today. Heard Boesch put on a show.


The way things have gone this year and a couple last year, NWS has changed their guesses overnight, literally. From snow showers to accumulating, plowable snow. So I would much rather be seeing rough estimates several days out and be mentally as well as physically prepared than going from a maybe salt event to a full out plow event while sleeping.

So thanks Ryan. Thumbs Up


----------



## 24v6spd

dfd9;1454373 said:


> Actually, the sticker only has to be on the truck. There is no requirement where. It can be on the underside and be legal.
> 
> This post has a whole lotta false info.
> 
> Vehicles under 10,001 do NOT need an annual inspection. Your pickup does not need it, your trailer might not need it. But you may need a DOT when connected. If your trailer has a GVWR over 10,001, it needs an inspection, but the truck doesn't.
> 
> There is absolutely nothing in the law that states magnetic signs are illegal.
> 
> Please get your facts straight before confusing folks, it is way too confusing as it is.
> 
> Huh, I don't.
> 
> The way things have gone this year and a couple last year, NWS has changed their guesses overnight, literally. From snow showers to accumulating, plowable snow. So I would much rather be seeing rough estimates several days out and be mentally as well as physically prepared than going from a maybe salt event to a full out plow event while sleeping.
> 
> So thanks Ryan. Thumbs Up


If your GCVW is over 10,001 do your truck and or trailer need to be inspected? I do my own.


----------



## TKO1

Thanks for the heads up Express. You are a man amongst boys in the forecasting department.


----------



## 24v6spd

alternative;1454370 said:


> thats why he said
> Its illegall and he wouldnt recommend (as he has to fill out his own card)[/QU Sorry, didn't understand when I first read it.


----------



## Lightningllc

Fatal accident on Milford road. Crash on 9 mile by 23. Crash on 6 mile and Pontiac trail. Black ice is bad.


----------



## terrapro

Lightningllc;1454389 said:


> Fatal accident on Milford road. Crash on 9 mile by 23. Crash on 6 mile and Pontiac trail. Black ice is bad.


Glad I went out this morning and dropped a new app on sites.


----------



## caitlyncllc

dfd9;1454373 said:


> Actually, the sticker only has to be on the truck. There is no requirement where. It can be on the underside and be legal.
> 
> This post has a whole lotta false info.
> 
> Vehicles under 10,001 do NOT need an annual inspection. Your pickup does not need it, your trailer might not need it. But you may need a DOT when connected. If your trailer has a GVWR over 10,001, it needs an inspection, but the truck doesn't.
> 
> There is absolutely nothing in the law that states magnetic signs are illegal.
> 
> Please get your facts straight before confusing folks, it is way too confusing as it is.


Wow, somebody is all grumpy this am.

Here is a link to the MDOT website, read the first question regarding medical cards.

http://www.michigan.gov/documents/msp/Common_Questions_and_Answers_Page_207536_7.pdf

Anybody with a gross vehicle weight or a gross combined vehicle weight rating of over 10,001 has to have a DOT number posted on their truck. It does not matter if the truck and trailer are hooked up, or if you never have a trailer hooked up - it only matters what the sticker on the drivers door frame says the vehicle is capable of.

http://www.michigan.gov/documents/msp/Intrastate_USDOT_FAQs_189910_7.pdf

Question 1 states the vehicle weight ratings that require numbers.
Question 2 states specifically that "landscapers" (among others) are considered CMV's if they meet the requirements in question number 1.
Question 3 states the requirements for truck lettering.

This part you got half right: (taken from the Michigan Truck Safety website)

Question 7: Where on a commercial motor vehicle is the annual inspection sticker to be displayed?

Guidance: There is no requirement for a sticker to be displayed. The motor carrier must only carry proof of the inspection on the vehicle. Proof may be in the form of a copy of the inspection report, a document the motor carrier creates with all the requirement information, or a sticker/decal. If a motor carrier chooses to use a sticker, it can be placed anywhere on the vehicle.

As far as whether a truck/and/or trailer needs an annual inspection, all CMV's need to have a annual inspection. Taken from the Truck Drivers Guidebook page 12:

http://www.truckingsafety.org/

.Periodic Inspection (annual)
FMCSR 396.17
Every CMV shall:
� Be inspected at least once every 12 months by a
qualified inspector and;
� At a minimum, pass the inspection criteria of
FMCSR Appendix G; and
� Must have a copy of the inspection report or other
form of documentation on the vehicle; and
� For at least 14 months following the inspection, a
motor carrier must retain the original or a copy of
the annual inspection report for each vehicle under
its control and make them available for review.
NOTE: There is no requirement for a sticker as
proof of inspection.
Periodic (annual) Inspector
Qualifications
FMCSR 396.19
Persons performing the periodic inspection must
be �qualified,� meaning they:
� Understand the inspection criteria of Part 393 andru 
understand the inspection criteria of Appendix G,
and
� Are knowledgeable of inspection procedures, tools
used, and
� Are capable of performing an inspection by�.
[see FMCSR 396.19(a)(3)].

I read thru the requirements on the MDOT website for who can do an annual inspection. I think I will have mine done at a "certified" shop from now on. I think that doing them myself could be a grey area and cause an argument with the Motor Carrier, and I would rather not piss him off when he has my truck on the side of the road.

Magnetic signs (bottom of page 3 in the Truck Drivers Guidebook)

Vehicle Identification
MVC 257.723
All commercial vehicles registered in Michigan
with a single or combination gross weight rating
or total gross weight of more than 5,000 lbs., and
all towing or platform bed wreckers, must have the
name, city and state or registered logo or emblem of
the registered owner of the vehicle, and lessee of the
vehicle if it is being operated under lease, painted
or permanently attached on each side of the vehicle,
with letters not less than three inches in height and
not lower than the bottom edge of the door.
Except for towing or platform bed wrecker road
service vehicles, the identification requirements
of the subsection may be met through the use of
removable devices.
This does not apply to a truck eligible for and
registered under a farm or manufacturer license plate
that has a gross vehicle weight of less than 10,000
lbs.

I have noticed that there is a huge difference of opinion based facts depending on what motor carrier officer, police or state police officer you are talking to. I TRY to base my opinions on facts, but even websites and printed documents can present different information. 
I would recommend everyone has the most recent copy of the Truck Drivers Guidebook. It has most of the answers to the commonly asked questions, phone numbers for people who you can ask the rest of the questions, and if you get pulled over you have documentation which makes you look like you are trying to comply.

Just my 2 cents.


----------



## Luther

Thank you mods for purging that last argumentative post out of here.


----------



## RayRay

caitlyncllc;1454432 said:


> Wow, somebody is all grumpy this am.
> 
> Here is a link to the MDOT website, read the first question regarding medical cards.
> 
> http://www.michigan.gov/documents/msp/Common_Questions_and_Answers_Page_207536_7.pdf
> 
> Anybody with a gross vehicle weight or a gross combined vehicle weight rating of over 10,001 has to have a DOT number posted on their truck. It does not matter if the truck and trailer are hooked up, or if you never have a trailer hooked up - it only matters what the sticker on the drivers door frame says the vehicle is capable of.
> 
> http://www.michigan.gov/documents/msp/Intrastate_USDOT_FAQs_189910_7.pdf
> 
> Question 1 states the vehicle weight ratings that require numbers.
> Question 2 states specifically that "landscapers" (among others) are considered CMV's if they meet the requirements in question number 1.
> Question 3 states the requirements for truck lettering.
> 
> This part you got half right: (taken from the Michigan Truck Safety website)
> 
> Question 7: Where on a commercial motor vehicle is the annual inspection sticker to be displayed?
> 
> Guidance: There is no requirement for a sticker to be displayed. The motor carrier must only carry proof of the inspection on the vehicle. Proof may be in the form of a copy of the inspection report, a document the motor carrier creates with all the requirement information, or a sticker/decal. If a motor carrier chooses to use a sticker, it can be placed anywhere on the vehicle.
> 
> As far as whether a truck/and/or trailer needs an annual inspection, all CMV's need to have a annual inspection. Taken from the Truck Drivers Guidebook page 12:
> 
> http://www.truckingsafety.org/
> 
> .Periodic Inspection (annual)
> FMCSR 396.17
> Every CMV shall:
> � Be inspected at least once every 12 months by a
> qualified inspector and;
> � At a minimum, pass the inspection criteria of
> FMCSR Appendix G; and
> � Must have a copy of the inspection report or other
> form of documentation on the vehicle; and
> � For at least 14 months following the inspection, a
> motor carrier must retain the original or a copy of
> the annual inspection report for each vehicle under
> its control and make them available for review.
> NOTE: There is no requirement for a sticker as
> proof of inspection.
> Periodic (annual) Inspector
> Qualifications
> FMCSR 396.19
> Persons performing the periodic inspection must
> be �qualified,� meaning they:
> � Understand the inspection criteria of Part 393 andru
> understand the inspection criteria of Appendix G,
> and
> � Are knowledgeable of inspection procedures, tools
> used, and
> � Are capable of performing an inspection by�.
> [see FMCSR 396.19(a)(3)].
> 
> I read thru the requirements on the MDOT website for who can do an annual inspection. I think I will have mine done at a "certified" shop from now on. I think that doing them myself could be a grey area and cause an argument with the Motor Carrier, and I would rather not piss him off when he has my truck on the side of the road.
> 
> Magnetic signs (bottom of page 3 in the Truck Drivers Guidebook)
> 
> Vehicle Identification
> MVC 257.723
> All commercial vehicles registered in Michigan
> with a single or combination gross weight rating
> or total gross weight of more than 5,000 lbs., and
> all towing or platform bed wreckers, must have the
> name, city and state or registered logo or emblem of
> the registered owner of the vehicle, and lessee of the
> vehicle if it is being operated under lease, painted
> or permanently attached on each side of the vehicle,
> with letters not less than three inches in height and
> not lower than the bottom edge of the door.
> Except for towing or platform bed wrecker road
> service vehicles, the identification requirements
> of the subsection may be met through the use of
> removable devices.
> This does not apply to a truck eligible for and
> registered under a farm or manufacturer license plate
> that has a gross vehicle weight of less than 10,000
> lbs.
> 
> I have noticed that there is a huge difference of opinion based facts depending on what motor carrier officer, police or state police officer you are talking to. I TRY to base my opinions on facts, but even websites and printed documents can present different information.
> I would recommend everyone has the most recent copy of the Truck Drivers Guidebook. It has most of the answers to the commonly asked questions, phone numbers for people who you can ask the rest of the questions, and if you get pulled over you have documentation which makes you look like you are trying to comply.
> 
> Just my 2 cents.


Finally somebody who knows what they are talking about!! Yes I agree DOT inspections should be done by certified mechanic!!! I have always had certified mechanic do mine once I called Truck Safety. Read & listen for yourself instead of depending on others who don't know !!!!!!


----------



## Moonlighter

Had light ice build up on the Waterford and Clarkston sites, glad I went out and checked. 

Thanks Express your forecasts and forecasting, and warnings. It is always appreciated in good years and slow ones.


----------



## Danhoe

*DOT questions*

Thumbs Up I sit back and read all the posts about the DOT regulations. I have tried to advise what I know, even a DOT cop piped in and according to some experts on this site he didn't know anything. All I know is I have 2 machines that require permits to be moved. Been pulled over once with a permit load and had a tail light out, which was working when I left, showed the DOT cop my pre trip inspection, she said fix it when I get back to the yard, I fixed it were I was. Everything else was fine. If I were you guys I would call the Brighton State Police post ask them if they can send a DOT cop to the meeting you guys have coming up in Novi. And have him clarify all your questions. That sounds pretty simple ?


----------



## HGT INC.

I understand that you also have to have the city and or state where your company operates out of. I just have the business name, phone and DOT numbers on the truck. All of these rules remind me of asking an IRS agent questions. It all depends on who you ask. Ask one officer a question, ask the same question to another officer and get two different answers. I guess I will just comply with everything and have all of the bases covered.

Also, everything in Troy is slick.


----------



## Tscape

Danhoe;1454477 said:


> Thumbs Up I sit back and read all the posts about the DOT regulations. I have tried to advise what I know, even a DOT cop piped in and according to some experts on this site he didn't know anything. All I know is I have 2 machines that require permits to be moved. Been pulled over once with a permit load and had a tail light out, which was working when I left, showed the DOT cop my pre trip inspection, she said fix it when I get back to the yard, I fixed it were I was. Everything else was fine. If I were you guys I would call the Brighton State Police post ask them if they can send a DOT cop to the meeting you guys have coming up in Novi. And have him clarify all your questions. That sounds pretty simple ?


Dan the man! How you been? You mean to tell me that cops read this board?!? I wonder what they think when we question their judgement and work ethic.


----------



## Danhoe

Been staying busy. He said there are some crybabies on this site and gets a kick out of them.Yes he does and drives by your place a couple times a week. Stops in my yard and scares the hell out of me, and also the the trucks on the road to my yard. He is a nut and a great guy. He has someone that didn't believe him on this site. Feel sorry for that guy. lol


----------



## bdryer

Good words Mr. Caitlyncllc..... I appreciate the backup. I think the reason for the confusion is the lack of communication between various govt entities... DOT, Sec. of State (for tab requirements on plates), and various law enforcement entities. I too follow the truck drivers handbook, and try to stay on top of things by looking at the DOT website. But I will admit, there is a lot of seemingly confusing/contradicting information on these sites. My apologies if I added to the confusion, guys.


----------



## caitlyncllc

HGT INC.;1454487 said:


> I understand that you also have to have the city and or state where your company operates out of. I just have the business name, phone and DOT numbers on the truck. All of these rules remind me of asking an IRS agent questions. It all depends on who you ask. Ask one officer a question, ask the same question to another officer and get two different answers. I guess I will just comply with everything and have all of the bases covered.
> 
> Also, everything in Troy is slick.


I read different information on this today. One place said that city and state had to be lettered, one said that it no longer has to be lettered on the truck. I'm not sure on this one, but it would not hurt to have it on there, in my opinion.


----------



## Danhoe

I've been good. yes he reads this thread and drives by your house 2 or 3 times a week. Either my post just ace'd or It didn't post. So I won't say what I said he said about a few people on here.


----------



## Lightningllc

I tell ya when it rains it pours, 3 trucks down, Had to take the Mitsubishi sidewalk truck to a shop I'm holding on to my pants now. 

It is so hard to find parts for a c6500 all i need is back rotors and pads, What a pain.

I hope we don't get 8 inches friday, A nice 3 in would be fine.


----------



## terrapro

Lightningllc;1454528 said:


> I tell ya when it rains it pours, 3 trucks down, Had to take the Mitsubishi sidewalk truck to a shop I'm holding on to my pants now.
> 
> It is so hard to find parts for a c6500 all i need is back rotors and pads, What a pain.
> 
> I hope we don't get 8 inches friday, A nice 3 in would be fine.


Agreed.....I would be fine with 2 salt runs.


----------



## MikeLawnSnowLLC

2 inches......or a salting would suite me just fine!!


----------



## redskinsfan34

Agreed. Any snow we get a this point is going to be like cement. Break out the trans. coolers boys!


----------



## MJK

procut;1454299 said:


> Off the top of my head about nine times. Once in December, then I think four times in January. Another four in February, but for the Blizzard on the 2nd I plowed some places twice. Did quite a bit of salting.
> 
> This year I'm at five so far. Once on 11/30, Nothing in December, three times in January (one of those times was only 1.5" - 2" so I didn't quite plow the whole route as I have a few 3" triggers) And then once so far this February, keeping my fingers crossed for something this Fri / Sat.
> 
> Hope this helps.


Yes this helps me a ton. I just want to hopefully work enough to cover the expenses of the machine during the winter months.

On a side note, do you guys feel that a winter like this is bitter sweet? In the fact that lots of guys won't be able to weather a bad season like this and cause them to get out of the business?


----------



## 24v6spd

MikeLawnSnowLLC;1454540 said:


> 2 inches......or a salting would suite me just fine!!


 Agreed, 2" would be great.


----------



## TheXpress2002

Just an FYI.......WSW have been posted just west of us through Chicago expect the same to follow here later today or early tomorrow morning


----------



## TGS Inc.

Noaa just changed forecast for today in Dearborn to "up to an inch" prior to that it was only Downriver....Looks like Wayne Cty is out salting per http://compass.waynecounty.com/

Hmmm...Time to salt...?


----------



## bigjeeping

Did anyone get a Cabela's coupon in the mail last week? If you aren't planning to use it, please PM me the codes on the bottom, and I will be eternally grateful. Thank you.


----------



## TheXpress2002

TGS Inc.;1454597 said:


> Noaa just changed forecast for today in Dearborn to "up to an inch" prior to that it was only Downriver....Looks like Wayne Cty is out salting per http://compass.waynecounty.com/
> 
> Hmmm...Time to salt...?


Would be a complete waste. Temps don't fall off until late tonight


----------



## Green Glacier

I agree with all of you 2" would be great


----------



## Milwaukee

Lightningllc;1454528 said:


> I tell ya when it rains it pours, 3 trucks down, Had to take the Mitsubishi sidewalk truck to a shop I'm holding on to my pants now.
> 
> It is so hard to find parts for a c6500 all i need is back rotors and pads, What a pain.
> 
> I hope we don't get 8 inches friday, A nice 3 in would be fine.


Joy of own foreign fleets. This why we stick USA trucks cause parts is everywhere.Thumbs Up


----------



## Red Bull Junkie

C6500.........Chevy, no?


----------



## 24v6spd

bigjeeping;1454606 said:


> Did anyone get a Cabela's coupon in the mail last week? If you aren't planning to use it, please PM me the codes on the bottom, and I will be eternally grateful. Thank you.


Is it 20% off of $150.00?


----------



## Lightningllc

Milwaukee;1454645 said:


> Joy of own foreign fleets. This why we stick USA trucks cause parts is everywhere.Thumbs Up


Dan the fords and chevys break down more than the Isuzu and Mitsubishis I own,

Found out that the Mitsubishi has a rotted fuel line thats welded in the tank. I need a new tank.


----------



## bigjeeping

24v6spd;1454679 said:


> Is it 20% off of $150.00?


Yes that's what I'm looking for $20 off $150. Do you have one?


----------



## Milwaukee

Lightningllc;1454692 said:


> Dan the fords and chevys break down more than the Isuzu and Mitsubishis I own,
> 
> Found out that the Mitsubishi has a rotted fuel line thats welded in the tank. I need a new tank.


You maybe right but parts for them are expensive. One of my friend on this and FB had Mitsubishi wrecker. He end go back to Chevy due parts were outrage. I text you his #.


----------



## newhere

bigjeeping;1454704 said:


> Yes that's what I'm looking for $20 off $150. Do you have one?


call the service desk and they will have one waiting for you when you arrive. Every time ive been in line buying stuff i just ask the cashier "do you have any coupons or discounts you can give me?" EVERY TIME they pulled a 15% or 20% off one out from under the cash divider and gave me a discount. Cabelas is a really great place, the employees are taken care of and they pass it along to the customers. You wouldn't believe the discounts employees get on merchandise!


----------



## bigjeeping

newhere;1454714 said:


> call the service desk and they will have one waiting for you when you arrive. Every time ive been in line buying stuff i just ask the cashier "do you have any coupons or discounts you can give me?" EVERY TIME they pulled a 15% or 20% off one out from under the cash divider and gave me a discount. Cabelas is a really great place, the employees are taken care of and they pass it along to the customers. You wouldn't believe the discounts employees get on merchandise!


I am going to purchase online, so I'll give that a try next time I go down there.


----------



## dfd9

caitlyncllc;1454432 said:


> Wow, somebody is all grumpy this am.
> 
> Here is a link to the MDOT website, read the first question regarding medical cards.
> 
> http://www.michigan.gov/documents/msp/Common_Questions_and_Answers_Page_207536_7.pdf
> 
> Anybody with a gross vehicle weight or a gross combined vehicle weight rating of over 10,001 has to have a DOT number posted on their truck. It does not matter if the truck and trailer are hooked up, or if you never have a trailer hooked up - it only matters what the sticker on the drivers door frame says the vehicle is capable of.
> 
> http://www.michigan.gov/documents/msp/Intrastate_USDOT_FAQs_189910_7.pdf
> 
> Question 1 states the vehicle weight ratings that require numbers.
> Question 2 states specifically that "landscapers" (among others) are considered CMV's if they meet the requirements in question number 1.
> Question 3 states the requirements for truck lettering.
> 
> This part you got half right: (taken from the Michigan Truck Safety website)
> 
> Question 7: Where on a commercial motor vehicle is the annual inspection sticker to be displayed?
> 
> Guidance: There is no requirement for a sticker to be displayed. The motor carrier must only carry proof of the inspection on the vehicle. Proof may be in the form of a copy of the inspection report, a document the motor carrier creates with all the requirement information, or a sticker/decal. If a motor carrier chooses to use a sticker, it can be placed anywhere on the vehicle.
> 
> As far as whether a truck/and/or trailer needs an annual inspection, all CMV's need to have a annual inspection. Taken from the Truck Drivers Guidebook page 12:
> 
> http://www.truckingsafety.org/
> 
> .Periodic Inspection (annual)
> FMCSR 396.17
> Every CMV shall:
> � Be inspected at least once every 12 months by a
> qualified inspector and;
> � At a minimum, pass the inspection criteria of
> FMCSR Appendix G; and
> � Must have a copy of the inspection report or other
> form of documentation on the vehicle; and
> � For at least 14 months following the inspection, a
> motor carrier must retain the original or a copy of
> the annual inspection report for each vehicle under
> its control and make them available for review.
> NOTE: There is no requirement for a sticker as
> proof of inspection.
> Periodic (annual) Inspector
> Qualifications
> FMCSR 396.19
> Persons performing the periodic inspection must
> be �qualified,� meaning they:
> � Understand the inspection criteria of Part 393 andru
> understand the inspection criteria of Appendix G,
> and
> � Are knowledgeable of inspection procedures, tools
> used, and
> � Are capable of performing an inspection by�.
> [see FMCSR 396.19(a)(3)].
> 
> I read thru the requirements on the MDOT website for who can do an annual inspection. I think I will have mine done at a "certified" shop from now on. I think that doing them myself could be a grey area and cause an argument with the Motor Carrier, and I would rather not piss him off when he has my truck on the side of the road.
> 
> Magnetic signs (bottom of page 3 in the Truck Drivers Guidebook)
> 
> Vehicle Identification
> MVC 257.723
> All commercial vehicles registered in Michigan
> with a single or combination gross weight rating
> or total gross weight of more than 5,000 lbs., and
> all towing or platform bed wreckers, must have the
> name, city and state or registered logo or emblem of
> the registered owner of the vehicle, and lessee of the
> vehicle if it is being operated under lease, painted
> or permanently attached on each side of the vehicle,
> with letters not less than three inches in height and
> not lower than the bottom edge of the door.
> Except for towing or platform bed wrecker road
> service vehicles, the identification requirements
> of the subsection may be met through the use of
> removable devices.
> This does not apply to a truck eligible for and
> registered under a farm or manufacturer license plate
> that has a gross vehicle weight of less than 10,000
> lbs.
> 
> I have noticed that there is a huge difference of opinion based facts depending on what motor carrier officer, police or state police officer you are talking to. I TRY to base my opinions on facts, but even websites and printed documents can present different information.
> I would recommend everyone has the most recent copy of the Truck Drivers Guidebook. It has most of the answers to the commonly asked questions, phone numbers for people who you can ask the rest of the questions, and if you get pulled over you have documentation which makes you look like you are trying to comply.
> 
> Just my 2 cents.


Why do you think it was grumpy? I was only correcting false statements.

And you did a great job of C&P, which only reiterated what I said.

You did make a mistake however on what the definition of a CMV is that requires an annual inspection.

http://www.michigan.gov/documents/msp/Intrastate_USDOT_FAQs_189910_7.pdf

Question 1

http://www.truckingsafety.org/

Question 1: *What is a commercial motor vehicle?
*
Guidance: The general definition for a commercial motor vehicle is contained in Part 390 of the Federal Motor Carrier Safety Regulations (FMCSR) for vehicles operating in interstate commerce. The Michigan Motor Carrier Safety Act of 1963, Act 181 of 1963 adopted this part of the FMCSR into the Michigan Vehicle Code by reference (making these rules applicable to CMV's operating in Michigan intrastate commerce). In 2005 the definition for a commercial motor vehicle was removed from Act 181. The definition contained in 390.5 of the FMCSR applies to both private and for-hire transportation.

With the focus on trucking and the transportation of a commodity, a commercial motor vehicle operating in interstate or Michigan intrastate commerce is:

*Any single vehicle having a gross vehicle weight rating or an actual loaded weight of 10,001 pounds or more, or
A combination vehicle (a power unit towing another vehicle or trailer) having a gross combination weight rating (rating of towing and towed unit/s added together) or actual or combined loaded weight of 10,001 pounds or more, or
Any sized vehicle used to transport hazardous material in amounts which would require the vehicle to be placarded*

A pickup truck would not need an annual inspection. Unless, are you saying that when connected to a trailer, it would need an inspection? I suppose it could be interpreted that way, but I wouldn't.

Then again, I would interpret a width law to include angled plows as possibly being overweight either.


----------



## RMGLawn

newhere;1454714 said:


> call the service desk and they will have one waiting for you when you arrive. Every time ive been in line buying stuff i just ask the cashier "do you have any coupons or discounts you can give me?" EVERY TIME they pulled a 15% or 20% off one out from under the cash divider and gave me a discount. Cabelas is a really great place, the employees are taken care of and they pass it along to the customers. You wouldn't believe the discounts employees get on merchandise!


I had a family member who worked there. They only got 5 to 20% off most things. 40% on Cabelas brand clothing.


----------



## Lightningllc

Does anyone have connections to Mitsubishi parts, I need a fuel tank for a 99 fuso fg, It's a 33 gallon tank.


----------



## gunsworth

dfd9;1454719 said:


> Why do you think it was grumpy? I was only correcting false statements.
> 
> And you did a great job of C&P, which only reiterated what I said.
> 
> You did make a mistake however on what the definition of a CMV is that requires an annual inspection.
> 
> http://www.michigan.gov/documents/msp/Intrastate_USDOT_FAQs_189910_7.pdf
> 
> Question 1
> 
> http://www.truckingsafety.org/
> 
> Question 1: *What is a commercial motor vehicle?
> *
> Guidance: The general definition for a commercial motor vehicle is contained in Part 390 of the Federal Motor Carrier Safety Regulations (FMCSR) for vehicles operating in interstate commerce. The Michigan Motor Carrier Safety Act of 1963, Act 181 of 1963 adopted this part of the FMCSR into the Michigan Vehicle Code by reference (making these rules applicable to CMV's operating in Michigan intrastate commerce). In 2005 the definition for a commercial motor vehicle was removed from Act 181. The definition contained in 390.5 of the FMCSR applies to both private and for-hire transportation.
> 
> With the focus on trucking and the transportation of a commodity, a commercial motor vehicle operating in interstate or Michigan intrastate commerce is:
> 
> *Any single vehicle having a gross vehicle weight rating or an actual loaded weight of 10,001 pounds or more, or
> A combination vehicle (a power unit towing another vehicle or trailer) having a gross combination weight rating (rating of towing and towed unit/s added together) or actual or combined loaded weight of 10,001 pounds or more, or
> Any sized vehicle used to transport hazardous material in amounts which would require the vehicle to be placarded*
> 
> A pickup truck would not need an annual inspection. Unless, are you saying that when connected to a trailer, it would need an inspection? I suppose it could be interpreted that way, but I wouldn't.
> 
> Then again, I would interpret a width law to include angled plows as possibly being overweight either.


thats why the laws suck, too much gray area. Friend got rolled last summer pulling a lawn trailer with a 6month old silverado 1500 and one of the tickets was for not having it inspected. The shop he took it to laughed and just signed it without even opening the hood. This year I am just gonna make sure everything is covered without a doubt, an extra 100$ per truck up front is better than potential thousands down the road.


----------



## caitlyncllc

dfd9;1454719 said:


> Why do you think it was grumpy? I was only correcting false statements.
> 
> And you did a great job of C&P, which only reiterated what I said.
> 
> You did make a mistake however on what the definition of a CMV is that requires an annual inspection.
> 
> http://www.michigan.gov/documents/msp/Intrastate_USDOT_FAQs_189910_7.pdf
> 
> Question 1
> 
> http://www.truckingsafety.org/
> 
> Question 1: *What is a commercial motor vehicle?
> *
> Guidance: The general definition for a commercial motor vehicle is contained in Part 390 of the Federal Motor Carrier Safety Regulations (FMCSR) for vehicles operating in interstate commerce. The Michigan Motor Carrier Safety Act of 1963, Act 181 of 1963 adopted this part of the FMCSR into the Michigan Vehicle Code by reference (making these rules applicable to CMV's operating in Michigan intrastate commerce). In 2005 the definition for a commercial motor vehicle was removed from Act 181. The definition contained in 390.5 of the FMCSR applies to both private and for-hire transportation.
> 
> With the focus on trucking and the transportation of a commodity, a commercial motor vehicle operating in interstate or Michigan intrastate commerce is:
> 
> *Any single vehicle having a gross vehicle weight rating or an actual loaded weight of 10,001 pounds or more, or
> A combination vehicle (a power unit towing another vehicle or trailer) having a gross combination weight rating (rating of towing and towed unit/s added together) or actual or combined loaded weight of 10,001 pounds or more, or
> Any sized vehicle used to transport hazardous material in amounts which would require the vehicle to be placarded*
> 
> A pickup truck would not need an annual inspection. Unless, are you saying that when connected to a trailer, it would need an inspection? I suppose it could be interpreted that way, but I wouldn't.
> 
> Then again, I would interpret a width law to include angled plows as possibly being overweight either.


As I read it, it means that any pick-up truck that is used for commercial purposes that has a rating(the sticker on the door frame) that exceeds 10k is considered a CMV. I don't think it matters if you are pulling a trailer or not, or if you load your truck to over 10k or not. If the truck has a rating that is over 10k and you are using it for business it is a CMV.

I did not understand your last statement.


----------



## procut

caitlyncllc;1454729 said:


> As I read it, it means that any pick-up truck that is used for commercial purposes that has a rating(the sticker on the door frame) that exceeds 10k is considered a CMV. I don't think it matters if you are pulling a trailer or not, or if you load your truck to over 10k or not. If the truck has a rating that is over 10k and you are using it for business it is a CMV.


Thats my understanding as well. Probably really only applies to one tons, though; never seen a 3/4 with a GVWR of over 10,001.


----------



## dfd9

caitlyncllc;1454729 said:


> As I read it, it means that any pick-up truck that is used for commercial purposes that has a rating(the sticker on the door frame) that exceeds 10k is considered a CMV. I don't think it matters if you are pulling a trailer or not, or if you load your truck to over 10k or not. If the truck has a rating that is over 10k and you are using it for business it is a CMV.
> 
> I did not understand your last statement.


Agreed. That is why I stated pickups do not need annual inspections. I believe we're on the same page.

And thanks for jogging my memory on the inspection stickers. I hate having them stuck on the trucks. Anywhere. Next year the stickers and paper record are staying in the truck.

I believe Matson received an overwidth ticket for having an 11' underbody scraper. The idiot gave him a ticket despite the plowing being under 8'6" actual width, because he had it angled at the time. The idiot told him that because it had the potential to be overwidth, he was receiving a ticket.


----------



## Milwaukee

My question of one truck I had dot sticker on back window. It was there when I bought it. 

Truck is F250 with 8,600 gvwr plus it was flatbed. Why they have inspection sticker in there first place?


----------



## rjstone4

Weather channel said six inches thursday friday


----------



## 24v6spd

gunsworth;1454728 said:


> thats why the laws suck, too much gray area. Friend got rolled last summer pulling a lawn trailer with a 6month old silverado 1500 and one of the tickets was for not having it inspected. The shop he took it to laughed and just signed it without even opening the hood. This year I am just gonna make sure everything is covered without a doubt, an extra 100$ per truck up front is better than potential thousands down the road.


 Hope he fought that.


----------



## 24v6spd

bigjeeping;1454704 said:


> Yes that's what I'm looking for $20 off $150. Do you have one?


 Let me look. I don't know if it got thrown out since I wasn't planning on using it. If I find it I'll send you a PM.


----------



## RMGLawn

Milwaukee;1454742 said:


> My question of one truck I had dot sticker on back window. It was there when I bought it.
> 
> Truck is F250 with 8,600 gvwr plus it was flatbed. Why they have inspection sticker in there first place?


If the truck was towing a trailer that pushed the GVWR over 10k, he would of needed an inspection sticker.


----------



## hosejockey4506

NOAA just issued a winter storm watch 4-8 thursday into friday 1-3 friday


----------



## HGT INC.

bigjeeping;1454606 said:


> Did anyone get a Cabela's coupon in the mail last week? If you aren't planning to use it, please PM me the codes on the bottom, and I will be eternally grateful. Thank you.


Likewise, if someone has an extra, please let me know, thanks Jerry.


----------



## Strictly Snow

How about that as of 3:37 NWS issued a WSW our area. Sorry guess I was a little late to the party I had the post at 3:40 but slow to actually submit


----------



## HGT INC.

dfd9;1454719 said:


> Why do you think it was grumpy? I was only correcting false statements.
> 
> And you did a great job of C&P, which only reiterated what I said.
> 
> You did make a mistake however on what the definition of a CMV is that requires an annual inspection.
> 
> http://www.michigan.gov/documents/msp/Intrastate_USDOT_FAQs_189910_7.pdf
> 
> Question 1
> 
> http://www.truckingsafety.org/
> 
> Question 1: *What is a commercial motor vehicle?
> *
> Guidance: The general definition for a commercial motor vehicle is contained in Part 390 of the Federal Motor Carrier Safety Regulations (FMCSR) for vehicles operating in interstate commerce. The Michigan Motor Carrier Safety Act of 1963, Act 181 of 1963 adopted this part of the FMCSR into the Michigan Vehicle Code by reference (making these rules applicable to CMV's operating in Michigan intrastate commerce). In 2005 the definition for a commercial motor vehicle was removed from Act 181. The definition contained in 390.5 of the FMCSR applies to both private and for-hire transportation.
> 
> With the focus on trucking and the transportation of a commodity, a commercial motor vehicle operating in interstate or Michigan intrastate commerce is:
> 
> *Any single vehicle having a gross vehicle weight rating or an actual loaded weight of 10,001 pounds or more, or
> A combination vehicle (a power unit towing another vehicle or trailer) having a gross combination weight rating (rating of towing and towed unit/s added together) or actual or combined loaded weight of 10,001 pounds or more, or
> Any sized vehicle used to transport hazardous material in amounts which would require the vehicle to be placarded*
> 
> A pickup truck would not need an annual inspection. Unless, are you saying that when connected to a trailer, it would need an inspection? I suppose it could be interpreted that way, but I wouldn't.
> 
> Then again, I would interpret a width law to include angled plows as possibly being overweight either.


OK by me..........


----------



## caitlyncllc

It seems that some of you guys are looking at the GVW only. You also need to look at the GCVW (gross combined vehicle weight rating). I don't have a 3/4 ton here to look at, but I am assuming that the GCVW of a 3/4 ton is over 10,001. If that rating is over, than it is classified as a CMV and needs an anual inspection, a DOT number, truck lettering and you need to have your medical card. It does not matter if a trailer is connected or not, it does not matter how much it weighs when you get pulled over, it only matters what the rating is.
I am gonna guess that even a 1/2 ton might have a GCVWR of over 10,001 pounds. I am gonna guess that a 1/2 ton truck weighs at least 5k, and it would be rated to pull a trailer that is over 5k, so therefore the gross combined weight rating would be over 10k, and would be a CMV if used for business purposes.


----------



## dfd9

caitlyncllc;1454769 said:


> It seems that some of you guys are looking at the GVW only. You also need to look at the GCVW (gross combined vehicle weight rating). I don't have a 3/4 ton here to look at, but I am assuming that the GCVW of a 3/4 ton is over 10,001. If that rating is over, than it is classified as a CMV and needs an anual inspection, a DOT number, truck lettering and you need to have your medical card. It does not matter if a trailer is connected or not, it does not matter how much it weighs when you get pulled over, it only matters what the rating is.
> I am gonna guess that even a 1/2 ton might have a GCVWR of over 10,001 pounds. I am gonna guess that a 1/2 ton truck weighs at least 5k, and it would be rated to pull a trailer that is over 5k, so therefore the gross combined weight rating would be over 10k, and would be a CMV if used for business purposes.


I have 1 350 that has a 10,500 GVWR. I have 2 350's with 9,500 GVWR.

IMHO, _that_ is what the inspection sticker is base on. I could be wrong.

What I do is have my trailers inspected, because they are all over 10,001. Same with trucks. My 350's do not get a sticker. They get inspected, but not a sticker. I 'spose I might just as well get the stupid sticker too, doesn't really make a difference.


----------



## dfd9

rjstone4;1454747 said:


> Weather channel said six inches thursday friday





hosejockey4506;1454754 said:


> NOAA just issued a winter storm watch 4-8 thursday into friday 1-3 friday





Strictly Snow;1454756 said:


> How about that as of 3:37 NWS issued a WSW our area. Sorry guess I was a little late to the party I had the post at 3:40 but slow to actually submit


Interesting, seems like there was a gentleman who was predicting this 24 hours ago. Thumbs Up


----------



## Milwaukee

dfd9;1454772 said:


> I have 1 350 that has a 10,500 GVWR. I have 2 350's with 9,500 GVWR.
> 
> IMHO, _that_ is what the inspection sticker is base on. I could be wrong.
> 
> What I do is have my trailers inspected, because they are all over 10,001. Same with trucks. My 350's do not get a sticker. They get inspected, but not a sticker. I 'spose I might just as well get the stupid sticker too, doesn't really make a difference.


You sure? My 2000 F350 SRW 4wd say 9,900 GVWR and I can't find GCWR but on Ford website say 20K lb for diesel F350 SRW

My old 87 F350 dually 2wd. I believe GVWR is 11K.


----------



## dfd9

Milwaukee;1454781 said:


> You sure? My 2000 F350 SRW 4wd say 9,900 GVWR and I can't find GCWR but on Ford website say 20K lb for diesel F350 SRW
> 
> My old 87 F350 dually 2wd. I believe GVWR is 11K.


Nope, I may have been off by 400#'s. I didn't run out to check. My apologies.

All of my 350's are SRW.


----------



## artans

caitlyncllc;1454769 said:


> It seems that some of you guys are looking at the GVW only. You also need to look at the GCVW (gross combined vehicle weight rating). I don't have a 3/4 ton here to look at, but I am assuming that the GCVW of a 3/4 ton is over 10,001. If that rating is over, than it is classified as a CMV and needs an anual inspection, a DOT number, truck lettering and you need to have your medical card. It does not matter if a trailer is connected or not, it does not matter how much it weighs when you get pulled over, it only matters what the rating is.
> I am gonna guess that even a 1/2 ton might have a GCVWR of over 10,001 pounds. I am gonna guess that a 1/2 ton truck weighs at least 5k, and it would be rated to pull a trailer that is over 5k, so therefore the gross combined weight rating would be over 10k, and would be a CMV if used for business purposes.


Most 1/2 tons GCWR are around 9,800 pounds. I have always ran 1/2 tons and never had one over. Very close and DOT will probably look into these next.


----------



## RMGLawn

Milwaukee;1454781 said:


> You sure? My 2000 F350 SRW 4wd say 9,900 GVWR and I can't find GCWR but on Ford website say 20K lb for diesel F350 SRW
> 
> My old 87 F350 dually 2wd. I believe GVWR is 11K.


My 250 has a GVWR of 9900 as well


----------



## Lightningllc

Guys the mgia puts on dot training and if you go see your local msp they can help


----------



## madskier1986

Someone posted a link to MI center for truck safety website earlier today. I followed the link and ended up contacting them for some information. I just could not follow everybody and there view of the rules. I spoke with a Sylvia and she was very helpful and answered all my dot question. 

As it was explained to me today, if you have a US DOT Number on your truck and ever go over the 10,001 #s you have to have a annual inspection of your pickup truck even if by itself is under the 10,001 # limit. So for example, my 2500 has a gvw of 9,200 # but when I add my 7,000 # trailer both, the vehicle and trailer, require the annual inspection. I am getting my inspection done tomorrow at Harold's Frame Shop for 69 bucks.

Hope that this helps everybody out.


----------



## MikeLawnSnowLLC

Blah I hate big snow storms!!! **** always goes wrong!!


----------



## TheXpress2002

Latest run of the NAM.....


----------



## bln

Ryan, any possibility that this thing can track north or south and be gentle?


----------



## michigancutter

Well here is our big storm for the year. At least it will melt by Monday with rain in the forecast and temps in the 40s.


----------



## 24v6spd

newhere;1454714 said:


> call the service desk and they will have one waiting for you when you arrive. Every time ive been in line buying stuff i just ask the cashier "do you have any coupons or discounts you can give me?" EVERY TIME they pulled a 15% or 20% off one out from under the cash divider and gave me a discount. Cabelas is a really great place, the employees are taken care of and they pass it along to the customers. You wouldn't believe the discounts employees get on merchandise!


Good to know. I get the coupons pretty regualarly but it seems like when I need one I don't have one. Did you get rid of that Dodge?


----------



## TheXpress2002

bln;1454834 said:


> Ryan, any possibility that this thing can track north or south and be gentle?


If anything the 69 to M59 has no chance of getting out of this. North and south of that can fluctuate. I honestly think 4-8 is a safe conservative bet for everyone.


----------



## lawns4life

TheXpress2002;1454846 said:


> If anything the 69 to M59 has no chance of getting out of this. North and south of that can fluctuate. I honestly think 4-8 is a safe conservative bet for everyone.


What does the timing of the storm look like? NOAA has 4-8 thurs night then another 1-3 friday as of now


----------



## newhere

24v6spd;1454839 said:


> Good to know. I get the coupons pretty regualarly but it seems like when I need one I don't have one. Did you get rid of that Dodge?


not yet. Im going to dismantle the entire truck all the way down to the nuts and bolts to sell parts on ebay and such. Give me 2 weeks and i will have it all torn apart.


----------



## 24v6spd

newhere;1454859 said:


> not yet. Im going to dismantle the entire truck all the way down to the nuts and bolts to sell parts on ebay and such. Give me 2 weeks and i will have it all torn apart.


 Sounds good. I will probably be interested in some of the parts.


----------



## TheXpress2002

lawns4life;1454856 said:


> What does the timing of the storm look like? NOAA has 4-8 thurs night then another 1-3 friday as of now


I am being conservative with my totals right now for two reasons. 1st temps may be marginal when the snow starts tomorrow night possibily as early as 8pm. Second does a dry slot effect the southern 4 counties? If the system holds off a few hours, and no dry slot, then potentially 6-10 can be expected for areas north of m59


----------



## Superior L & L

Lol, got to love the weather channel !!! They are calling for a slushy accumulation of 1-3" with a low of 32 for Thursday into friday


----------



## eatonpaving

Superior L & L;1454891 said:


> Lol, got to love the weather channel !!! They are calling for a slushy accumulation of 1-3" with a low of 32 for Thursday into friday


been watching the weather channel to..right now their predicting less than an inch thursday night, and less than an inch friday...


----------



## eatonpaving

eatonpaving;1454900 said:


> been watching the weather channel to..right now their predicting less than an inch thursday night, and less than an inch friday...


 but noaa is calling for 3 to 5 thursday night.


----------



## M & D LAWN

All the local stations are around 2-5 for the immediate Metro area, with northern burbs getting slammed.


----------



## TheXpress2002

M & D LAWN;1454905 said:


> All the local stations are around 2-5 for the immediate Metro area, with northern burbs getting slammed.





eatonpaving;1454902 said:


> but noaa is calling for 3 to 5 thursday night.





Superior L & L;1454891 said:


> Lol, got to love the weather channel !!! They are calling for a slushy accumulation of 1-3" with a low of 32 for Thursday into friday


Will try to stay up for tonights model runs amd post any changes. I still think 696 to 69 will be the hardest hit.


----------



## artans

TheXpress2002;1454873 said:


> I am being conservative with my totals right now for two reasons. 1st temps may be marginal when the snow starts tomorrow night possibily as early as 8pm. Second does a dry slot effect the southern 4 counties? If the system holds off a few hours, and no dry slot, then potentially 6-10 can be expected for areas north of m59


Anything to be concerned with tonight or can we rest up for tomorrow?


----------



## smoore45

TheXpress2002;1454910 said:


> Will try to stay up for tonights model runs amd post any changes. I still think 696 to 69 will be the hardest hit.


Yeah, looks like us downriver guys could miss out on this. Although a couple of the models show the rain/snow line up by I-69, the NAM shows it closer to the Ohio border. This will be another one of those where even 50 miles makes a difference.


----------



## RayRay

BeaufluxInc;1454913 said:


> Hey rayray, do you honestly expect him to be right every single time? You probably do, because you are oh so perfect in forecasting. Actually, you are the exact opposite. At least Express does his own work and doesn't rely on the tv weatherman.


How do you know what I do??? Been plowing for over 25 years, if it hits I will be ready!!!!!!


----------



## Lightningllc

Well just made a call to my trans guy, This is gonna be WET / HEAVY / TRANS EATER:crying:


----------



## TGS Inc.

artans;1454911 said:


> Anything to be concerned with tonight or can we rest up for tomorrow?


Anyone concerned about icy lots tonight? Lows look like they may just touch the freezing mark for a couple of hours...Conflicting reports on lows from the various weather sources - go figure...


----------



## Hillcrest2011

RayRay;1454949 said:


> How do you know what I do??? Been plowing for over 25 years, if it hits I will be ready!!!!!!


Hey rayray are you not intitled to your own opinion. I think everybody is intitled to there own opinion. NOBODY has been right this year. Im hoping for 1-2 over two days and 2 salt runs if it snows 6-10 i will be ready also. I will tell you all saturday what happened and i bet you im right!!!!!!!


----------



## Hillcrest2011

RayRay;1454949 said:


> How do you know what I do??? Been plowing for over 25 years, if it hits I will be ready!!!!!![/QUO
> 
> Rayray there are alot of people visiting your page to see who you are!!!! You are bringing alot of interest with your weather forcasting.


----------



## Milwaukee

Lightningllc;1454969 said:


> Well just made a call to my trans guy, This is gonna be WET / HEAVY / TRANS EATER:crying:


*USE 4WD LOW TO KEEP TRAN COOL*

That how I plow with one F250 that had 3.55 gear ratio with gas V8. It was definably turd with 3.55 in axle.

Check your radiator where tran cooler is. Make sure they are CLEAN!

Don't try push snow if you aren't moving. Just go back up like couple feet then go. Instead push gas while rpm go up 1500 you not ever moving. That will overheat QUICK. This come from guy I know.


----------



## Lightningllc

Really been thinking of selling my toy, here's pics, Got my 3rd kid coming this week or next and just can't justify keeping it anymore. NO RUST and GARAGE Kept


----------



## Hillcrest2011

Lightningllc;1454986 said:


> Really been thinking of selling my toy, here's pics, Got my 3rd kid coming this week or next and just can't justify keeping it anymore. NO RUST and GARAGE Kept


Is it free? its a chevy!!!!


----------



## michigancutter

Lightningllc;1454986 said:


> Really been thinking of selling my toy, here's pics, Got my 3rd kid coming this week or next and just can't justify keeping it anymore. NO RUST and GARAGE Kept


Clean truck. Looks like a newer paint job?


----------



## TheXpress2002

Latest NAM is posting, going to puke......


----------



## Lightningllc

michigancutter;1454993 said:


> Clean truck. Looks like a newer paint job?


WAX Garage kept, 1996 50,000 miles stays at silver lake in a pole barn, runs good i've owned it since new never seen winter


----------



## esshakim

Well whatever comes our way I'm gonna spend the day tomorrow prepping equipment make sure everything is good to go. Touch base with my workers. Hopefully it isn't gonna be that wet heavy crap .. just slows everything down


----------



## Frankland

Anyone know where I can get a reasonable cutting edge for my boss 8'2" v plow, with wrap around curb guards, it is a newer v plow cutting edge without the horse shoe center. Any help would be appreciated!!


----------



## caitlyncllc

Not sure where you are at Frank, but monroe truck had some of those cutting edges last I knew. 

Why are you guys saying it's going to be a wet heavy snow? Because of the temps? What determines the moisture content of the snow? 
Thanks


----------



## Red Bull Junkie

Tell me that is not inches Is that inches or moisture level or  ok just break it down Barney style so I don't wet myself trying to figure out what that map is showing.


----------



## TheXpress2002

caitlyncllc;1455021 said:


> Not sure where you are at Frank, but monroe truck had some of those cutting edges last I knew.
> 
> Why are you guys saying it's going to be a wet heavy snow? Because of the temps? What determines the moisture content of the snow?
> Thanks


How this is determined is by "snow ratios". You take the liquid on those maps and place it against temperature charts and convert it to accumulating snow by the ratio charts. This will be a 10 to 1 ratio snow. Lower numbers mean more liquid content, heavier snow. Higher numbers 20 to 1 is a light and fluffy snow


----------



## Red Bull Junkie

Thanks Express! I'm going to puke now as well. Glad I don't have to shovel.


----------



## sefh

TheXpress2002;1454994 said:


> Latest NAM is posting, going to puke......


Well it looks like we are in the 1.00-1.5 range. What does that mean to us that don't know what that means??? Lots of snow???


----------



## TGS Inc.

Frankland;1455017 said:


> Anyone know where I can get a reasonable cutting edge for my boss 8'2" v plow, with wrap around curb guards, it is a newer v plow cutting edge without the horse shoe center. Any help would be appreciated!!


Frank - You can get them at Angelos on 8mile or try J Thomas in Novi...

-Wayne


----------



## TheXpress2002

Red Bull Junkie;1455023 said:


> Tell me that is not inches Is that inches or moisture level or  ok just break it down Barney style so I don't wet myself trying to figure out what that map is showing.


Inches....

GFS model starts processing in 10 mins


----------



## Lightningllc

TGS Inc.;1455031 said:


> Frank - You can get them at Angelos on 8mile or try J Thomas in Novi...
> 
> -Wayne


Wayne have you found one to last longer than the other. Angelo one seems to wear out fast for me.


----------



## Red Bull Junkie

Is this ratio for the additional accumulation after Thurs night /Fri Morning?


----------



## Greenstar lawn

Whats up with weekend storms this year


----------



## TheXpress2002

Red Bull Junkie;1455039 said:


> Is this ratio for the additional accumulation after Thurs night /Fri Morning?


That map shows totals through Friday afternoon


----------



## Red Bull Junkie

Thank you sir for keeping us posted.


----------



## Greenstar lawn

It would be nice to get two pushable events out of this..

I take it the models shifted south or is the snow going to start sooner then expected?


----------



## TheXpress2002

Greenstar lawn;1455052 said:


> It would be nice to get two pushable events out of this..
> 
> I take it the models shifted south or is the snow going to start sooner then expected?


Coming in colder


----------



## Greenstar lawn

TheXpress2002;1455061 said:


> Coming in colder


Awesome. I am so excited right now I wont be able to sleep tonight lol.

Did the other model finish its run yet?


----------



## TheXpress2002

0z NAM.....


----------



## Greenstar lawn

That is pretty sexy


----------



## TheXpress2002

Greenstar lawn;1455066 said:


> Awesome. I am so excited right now I wont be able to sleep tonight lol.
> 
> Did the other model finish its run yet?


No takes about an hour. Hours 0 - 36 are processed and are in line with the NAM just a few miles north.


----------



## Greenstar lawn

Awsome thanks for the info ryan


----------



## smoore45

TheXpress2002;1455067 said:


> 0z NAM.....


Oh *****! That looks like a party that everyone in SE Mich is invited too.


----------



## Boomer123

Lightningllc;1455034 said:


> Wayne have you found one to last longer than the other. Angelo one seems to wear out fast for me.


I get great wear out of Angelo's edges.


----------



## Boomer123

Noaa 

southeast michigan zone forecasts...updated
national weather service detroit/pontiac mi
1021 pm est wed feb 22 2012

storm total snow accumulation 5 to 8 inches


----------



## michigancutter

Well if anyone needs help or gets in a bind on my side of town, give me a call. Be safe tomorrow night.
Take it slow.lol


----------



## newhere

coming down hard and heavy in fenton right now


----------



## snowman6

light dusting here in Milford..Accuweather finally changed the forecast to 5-8 by Friday morning.


----------



## terrapro

Fresh layer here but it is melted already.


----------



## hosejockey4506

melting faster then we could get to it, called it a day after a few lots and went home


----------



## Luther

michigancutter;1455111 said:


> Well if anyone needs help or gets in a bind on my side of town, give me a call. Be safe tomorrow night.
> Take it slow.lol


If you are available to help I'm sure I could keep you busy. PM me your contact info so we can chat. :salute:

payup


----------



## Lightningllc

Wow off road fuel went up since last snowfall. Damn. It's gonna get expensive to operate if this keeps going up.


----------



## 2FAST4U

Greenstar lawn;1455052 said:


> It would be nice to get two pushable events out of this..
> 
> I take it the models shifted south or is the snow going to start sooner then expected?


If this puts down like everyone says, I think we'll get an easy two pushes out of it!!! I'm going down to the shop in a bit, then you want to meet for lunch?


----------



## 2FAST4U

TCLA;1455192 said:


> If you are available to help I'm sure I could keep you busy. PM me your contact info so we can chat. :salute:
> 
> payup


I think you should send him over to river ridge!!!!  j/k jim


----------



## Luther

2FAST4U;1455212 said:


> I think you should send him over to river ridge!!!!  j/k jim


No worries for me there. That site (and route) is being covered by rock stars who know what they are doing. :salute:


----------



## Lightningllc

TCLA;1455217 said:


> No worries for me there. That site (and route) is being covered by rock stars who know what they are doing. :salute:


When did you hire singers, are they the entertainment for casino night???


----------



## 2FAST4U

TCLA;1455217 said:


> No worries for me there. That site (and route) is being covered by rock stars who know what they are doing. :salute:


Ah gee Jim your so nice  and I'll save you the call, were heading to the shop to hook up plows and get things ready in a hour or so we'll be ready on our end!!! Thumbs Up


----------



## Greenstar lawn

2FAST4U;1455211 said:


> If this puts down like everyone says, I think we'll get an easy two pushes out of it!!! I'm going down to the shop in a bit, then you want to meet for lunch?


I can go for a grilled cheese for sure


----------



## Luther

Will is multi-talented!


----------



## 2FAST4U

Greenstar lawn;1455229 said:


> I can go for a grilled cheese for sure


Rosies or sugarbush????


----------



## Greenstar lawn

TCLA;1455232 said:


> Will is multi-talented!


You must not know him well enough yet


----------



## Greenstar lawn

2FAST4U;1455236 said:


> Rosies or sugarbush????


Ooh let's do that bush


----------



## Luther

Greenstar lawn;1455238 said:


> You must not know him well enough yet


I know him well enough to say nothing but good things about him.


----------



## bigjeeping

What time is the snow starting?


----------



## 2FAST4U

Shut up greenstar, I'm a great person!!!!
Let me know what time you want to head up to the bush for lunch.

Thanks Jim!!z


----------



## rjstone4

Lightning you still gonna be heading out my way today


----------



## 2FAST4U

You guys that run the cargo vans for your sidewalk crews, how do they handle in the snow?


----------



## Milwaukee

2FAST4U;1455256 said:


> You guys that run the cargo vans for your sidewalk crews, how do they handle in the snow?


We had 96 E350 passenger van. I would say when we bought they were sh#t in snow due 4 mismatch tires. After new 4 tires now it can go anywhere plus 1 foot of sand pit on road at Hubbard Lake.

And another 01 E250 cargo. Those will get stuck all times due bad tires. Bald tires on it.

Those van will go though snow if you have good tires not highway type.


----------



## eatonpaving

2FAST4U;1455256 said:


> You guys that run the cargo vans for your sidewalk crews, how do they handle in the snow?


i ran my 2004 gmc for landstar, i have been in some 2' lake snows in the up and west side of the state and mine did great, just have some weight in them.


----------



## michigancutter

Well thanks for all the pms on my company. After talking with a lot of people and the family, I decided to hang in there for one more season. Had some nice contracts come in recently.
Got the job at PepsiCo, but turned it down. I just can't put my life in someone else hands, I like to make my own destiny. I think it was just a real bad winter and I didn't fully prepare for it.
Have to be more responsible with my funds. Quit buying so many big boy toys. Save,save,save. That's my motto for the upcoming spring.
Thanks again to some for being supportive.


----------



## Greenstar lawn

michigancutter;1455268 said:


> Well thanks for all the pms on my company. After talking with a lot of people and the family, I decided to hang in there for one more season. Had some nice contracts come in recently.
> Got the job at PepsiCo, but turned it down. I just can't put my life in someone else hands, I like to make my own destiny. I think it was just a real bad winter and I didn't fully prepare for it.
> Have to be more responsible with my funds. Quit buying so many big boy toys. Save,save,save. That's my motto for the upcoming spring.
> Thanks again to some for being supportive.


Glad to hear your going to give it at least another year man. If you get in a bind at all do not hesitate to call. Seems we work in the same areas. My number is 586-770-1042 Brian


----------



## 2FAST4U

Glad to hear your sticking around!!!


----------



## bdryer

michigancutter;1455268 said:


> Well thanks for all the pms on my company. After talking with a lot of people and the family, I decided to hang in there for one more season. Had some nice contracts come in recently.
> Got the job at PepsiCo, but turned it down. I just can't put my life in someone else hands, I like to make my own destiny. I think it was just a real bad winter and I didn't fully prepare for it.
> Have to be more responsible with my funds. Quit buying so many big boy toys. Save,save,save. That's my motto for the upcoming spring.
> Thanks again to some for being supportive.


Good to hear, michigancutter!! Stick with what you know, and do it well. You will be a success. Good luck this season.... I think it's going to be a good one.


----------



## alpha01

I think it gonna be a good summer this year as well. Good luck to all of us


----------



## Luther

Now looking for a seasoned loader operator for a rubber tire backhoe w/14' pusher for a site in Livonia for tonight. 

Please let me know if someone is interested.


----------



## Milwaukee

TCLA;1455371 said:


> Now looking for a seasoned loader operator for a rubber tire backhoe w/14' pusher for a site in Livonia for tonight.
> 
> Please let me know if someone is interested.


I hope that is 4wd cause 14' is limit for backhoe. Going lose traction quick. :salute:


----------



## snowman6

bigjeeping;1455244 said:


> What time is the snow starting?


I think they said 4pm with light snow and picking up to a more constant snow by 8pm. :yow!:


----------



## Luther

Milwaukee;1455373 said:


> I hope that is 4wd cause 14' is limit for backhoe. Going lose traction quick. :salute:


Thanks Mil...it is 4wd. :waving:


----------



## michigancutter

Greenstar lawn;1455274 said:


> Glad to hear your going to give it at least another year man. If you get in a bind at all do not hesitate to call. Seems we work in the same areas. My number is 586-770-1042 Brian


Thanks Brian. I will keep your number just in case. Same here, if u need anything let me know. 5863394492 mike


----------



## RayRay

Okay guys, I know you have been dying for my prediction!! I was up all night & today looking at the models from various media outlets.. I will bump up my prediction to a heavy wet snow of 4" in southern Oakland county & northern Wayne. More to the North&West & less to the south. The hazy sun & warmer temps today will help warm ground & if it starts a little earlier than expected a little more rain & rain/snow mix might help to keep totals down.. Still only a watch, when it goes to a warning then we might be in trouble with higher totals. Stay tuned for updates !!!!


----------



## Lightningllc

rjstone4;1455253 said:


> Lightning you still gonna be heading out my way today


You can head out here


----------



## rjstone4

Lightningllc;1455422 said:


> You can head out here


Can I get your adrees info il put it in gps see where your at


----------



## branhamt

Once my route is done I shoud be available on my side of town also if someone needs help. Downriver or south of dearborn etc. PM or text as I will be on the road and voice mail is last.



Tom
Green Thumb Lawn Service
734-558-7790


----------



## Tscape

Jim's first rodeo?


----------



## HGT INC.

Once I finish my route I can help anyone who needs it. I'm working in Troy, Bham. area. Thanks Jerry 248-602-7855.


----------



## brookline

2FAST4U;1455256 said:


> You guys that run the cargo vans for your sidewalk crews, how do they handle in the snow?


With a pallet of salt in it it runs great. I never let it get too empty though so I couldn't tell you if it didn't have much weight in the back. It is very nice to keep the salt and blowers all dry and locked up and always ready to go.


----------



## TheXpress2002

Here is the issue with the forecasts. No one is jumping on the NAM model, colder and more snow (obvious reasons with this god awful winter), but has been very consistent. Consensus is with the GFS, but it is being called garbage because the data shows flaws with the output the last two runs and the jumping all over the map. So in hindsight no one knows what to forecast because they dont want to look stupid. 

Dry slot should not be an issue.

If the system slows just a bit and starts thumping after the temps drop then add a few inches to the 4-8 inch forecast. If it starts earlier then a 4-8 inch snowfall is in order for I94 north to I69

GRR has slowed the timing down.

DTX still has their thumb up their ass.


----------



## Tango

TheXpress2002;1455484 said:


> Here is the issue with the forecasts. No one is jumping on the NAM model, colder and more snow (obvious reasons with this god awful winter), but has been very consistent. Consensus is with the GFS, but it is being called garbage because the data shows flaws with the output the last two runs and the jumping all over the map. So in hindsight no one knows what to forecast because they dont want to look stupid.
> 
> Dry slot should not be an issue.
> 
> If the system slows just a bit and starts thumping after the temps drop then add a few inches to the 4-8 inch forecast. If it starts earlier then a 4-8 inch snowfall is in order for I94 north to I69


Thanx

6,7,8,9,10


----------



## brookline

Looks like totals are coming down slightly to 4". Is this in line with current models Xpress? Or do you think we are still loooking at the 6+? Thanks for all you do for us! This is why is always listen to you rather than those who like to downplay everything. I sure wouldn't want to have thought we may only get a salting all week like some had predicted.


----------



## Tscape

Have you got pics of that, brookline?


----------



## TheXpress2002

Latest GFS....
http://wxcaster.com/gis-gfs-snow-overlays-10to1.php3?STATIONID=DTX

Latest NAM......
http://wxcaster.com/gis-snow-overlays-10to1.php3?STATIONID=DTX


----------



## Greenstar lawn

Tango;1455488 said:


> Thanx
> 
> 6,7,8,9,10


Thanks for lunch....next time its on Will.


----------



## Frankland

Anyone in the Dearborn area have a used working western unimount pump for a 8' plow they want to part with? Call me 313-363-3461


----------



## Lightningllc

I need this storm like I need a hole in the head!! FML


----------



## brookline

Tscape;1455502 said:


> Have you got pics of that, brookline?


I will take some pics of it this weekend. Sorry its taking so long just haven't had the time to get over where I keep it.


----------



## gunsworth

TheXpress2002;1455484 said:


> Here is the issue with the forecasts. No one is jumping on the NAM model, colder and more snow (obvious reasons with this god awful winter), but has been very consistent. Consensus is with the GFS, but it is being called garbage because the data shows flaws with the output the last two runs and the jumping all over the map. So in hindsight no one knows what to forecast because they dont want to look stupid.
> 
> Dry slot should not be an issue.
> 
> If the system slows just a bit and starts thumping after the temps drop then add a few inches to the 4-8 inch forecast. If it starts earlier then a 4-8 inch snowfall is in order for I94 north to I69
> 
> GRR has slowed the timing down.
> 
> DTX still has their thumb up their ass.


so north of 696 will be likely in the 4" range? Im mostly north of 696/75


----------



## caitlyncllc

Well, it was an long day of prep work for the mighty snow storm. I changed the oil in my 2 cycle blower, sharpened the cutting edge on the plow, and stopped by Eco Water to load up with salt. Now I think I'm gonna run some tests on the flux capacitor to make sure it is ready for action. I might even check the ignition on the diesel, just for fun.


----------



## Tscape

What I am seeing is that Dexter and Pinckney are right in the bullseye for maximum accumulation. awesome.


----------



## Lightningllc

caitlyncllc;1455590 said:


> Well, it was an long day of prep work for the mighty snow storm. I changed the oil in my 2 cycle blower, sharpened the cutting edge on the plow, and stopped by Eco Water to load up with salt. Now I think I'm gonna run some tests on the flux capacitor to make sure it is ready for action. I might even check the ignition on the diesel, just for fun.


Did you check your headlight fluid and your spark plugs in your diesel.


----------



## newhere

im not the least bit worried about this storm. If this was the first of the season i would be crapping pink flamingos but every one knows their route, knows the trucks, knows the systems. Im ready to rock and roll. 

Maybe this is the grand finally and winter is going to be over??!!


----------



## grassmaster06

I just put a super chips programmer on my 6.0 f 350 and currently have set on economy ,I wonder if it's ok to plow with that tune or should I switch it to one of the towing tunes .I don't need a ton of extra power just some mpg and reliability.anyone have a programmer and what kind of tunes do you run while plowing and everyday driving


----------



## Lightningllc

I have my 6.4 turned all the way up.


----------



## 2FAST4U

Hey Tango thanks for lunch, and as greenstar said next time its on me!!!

Well all ready to go. I think were all so ready for this storm that its going to be a salt only event!!!! :laughing: :laughing:
If needed......im running my walk guys in a truck by themselves instead of riding shotgun in the plow trucks, so they will have some extra time to help out on walks if anyone needs them. (586) 242-6303

Sean and Mike you've got my number if you guys need anything!!!


----------



## Milwaukee

grassmaster06;1455613 said:


> I just put a super chips programmer on my 6.0 f 350 and currently have set on economy ,I wonder if it's ok to plow with that tune or should I switch it to one of the towing tunes .I don't need a ton of extra power just some mpg and reliability.anyone have a programmer and what kind of tunes do you run while plowing and everyday driving


I think I would keep at STOCK tune for these.


----------



## rstan2010

grassmaster06;1455613 said:


> I just put a super chips programmer on my 6.0 f 350 and currently have set on economy ,I wonder if it's ok to plow with that tune or should I switch it to one of the towing tunes .I don't need a ton of extra power just some mpg and reliability.anyone have a programmer and what kind of tunes do you run while plowing and everyday driving


I run my 6.4 on a mild tune just in case. I think your economy tune should be fine.


----------



## hogggman

I have run my 6.0 pstroke on the max tune for the past 5 yrs with no issues


----------



## Lightningllc

rstan2010;1455634 said:


> I run my 6.4 on a mild tune just in case. I think your economy tune should be fine.


Do you have a Spartin tuner.


----------



## alternative

2FAST4U;1455629 said:


> Hey Tango thanks for lunch, and as greenstar said next time its on me!!!
> 
> Well all ready to go. I think were all so ready for this storm that its going to be a salt only event!!!! :laughing: :laughing:
> If needed......im running my walk guys in a truck by themselves instead of riding shotgun in the plow trucks, so they will have some extra time to help out on walks if anyone needs them. (586) 242-6303
> 
> Sean and Mike you've got my number if you guys need anything!!!


i'll keep that in mind- just incase any of my walk guys decide to "take the day off"

Salt only seems to be a possiblity...Gadica just said 2-4"


----------



## bln

Questio for the ones who chipped the 6.0. Did you guys ever do the headbolts or is it still factory? Thank you.


----------



## artans

Express, do you have a end time on this storm? Channel 2 said it should be out of here at 10am but then channel 7 said not until 7pm tomorrow evening.


----------



## gunsworth

Lightningllc;1455595 said:


> Did you check your headlight fluid and your spark plugs in your diesel.


Most importantly dont forget to grease up the muffler bearings!


----------



## rstan2010

Lightningllc;1455663 said:


> Do you have a Spartin tuner.


I have an h&s mini max


----------



## bigjeeping

I'm trying to figure out end-time as well, for starting resis.

Looks like probably around 10AM, but I'm no pro.


----------



## 2FAST4U

alternative;1455691 said:


> i'll keep that in mind- just incase any of my walk guys decide to "take the day off"
> 
> Salt only seems to be a possiblity...Gadica just said 2-4"


No problem just let me know..



bigjeeping;1455719 said:


> I'm trying to figure out end-time as well, for starting resis.
> 
> Looks like probably around 10AM, but I'm no pro.


I dont care to much about end times as I do start times..Thinking a two pusher is in store for most of us norther guys. Walk crew is going to start at around 4 I think at the comms then resis(around 8) then back to comms for final (I hope) then back to resis for finals (I hope)


----------



## caitlyncllc

NOAA calling for thunder snow. sweet.


----------



## michigancutter

2FAST4U;1455629 said:


> Hey Tango thanks for lunch, and as greenstar said next time its on me!!!
> 
> Well all ready to go. I think were all so ready for this storm that its going to be a salt only event!!!! :laughing: :laughing:
> If needed......im running my walk guys in a truck by themselves instead of riding shotgun in the plow trucks, so they will have some extra time to help out on walks if anyone needs them. (586) 242-6303
> 
> Sean and Mike you've got my number if you guys need anything!!!


Thanks wil keep u in mind if anything happens. Taking it slow, No blowen trans tonight. Be safekok


----------



## TheXpress2002

HRRR shows interesting developments along the I94 corridor, keep a close eye on higher totals than forecasted


----------



## artans

2FAST4U;1455727 said:


> No problem just let me know..
> 
> I dont care to much about end times as I do start times..Thinking a two pusher is in store for most of us norther guys. Walk crew is going to start at around 4 I think at the comms then resis(around 8) then back to comms for final (I hope) then back to resis for finals (I hope)


I was planning on 2 pushes as well but 10AM to 7PM is a big swing. Dont think I could justify 3 pushes. If it is bad enough possibly 2 and a quick opening.


----------



## 2FAST4U

michigancutter;1455733 said:


> Thanks wil keep u in mind if anything happens. Taking it slow, No blowen trans tonight. Be safekok


No problem. Please no blowen trans for anyone


----------



## BossPlowGuy04

whens it suppose to start?


----------



## Superior L & L

TheXpress2002;1455735 said:


> HRRR shows interesting developments along the I94 corridor, keep a close eye on higher totals than forecasted


Oh boy ! grab your ankles people Thumbs Up


----------



## TheXpress2002

mike thunder;1455743 said:


> The snow moved in quick. It's been snowing for an hour in Ann Arbor and there's already a half inch down.


Where in A2


----------



## P&M Landscaping

What a day today was, lets hope tonight goes better. Ready to kill someone right now.:realmad:


----------



## M.McDaniel

Is any one available for loader work in the next two weeks? I could use at minumum a three yard loader with operator, and hopefully a grapple or clam shell, for a week. I need to load around 900 yards of construction debris into cans. If your loader has bald tires this job may not be for you, as you can expect to be driving over nails.


----------



## snowfighter83

i cant wait! i been wanting thunder snow. everyone be safe, owners good luck "use lube" lol... offer your guy a lil something extra if they dont break anything..


----------



## 2FAST4U

snowfighter83;1455768 said:


> i cant wait! i been wanting thunder snow. everyone be safe, owners good luck "use lube" lol... offer your guy a lil something extra if they dont break anything..


Walk guys get breakfast!!!!!


----------



## TheXpress2002

snowfighter83;1455768 said:


> i cant wait! i been wanting thunder snow. everyone be safe, owners good luck "use lube" lol... offer your guy a lil something extra if they dont break anything..


Bad experience in 07 with lightning during a snowfall. Everyting turned red, had no idea where I was with how hard it was snowing.


----------



## Frankland

Express how much you thinking for the Dearborn to Wayne area with the new model solutions?


----------



## eatonpaving

its 8pm and is supposed to be snowing now, but look at the radar its falling apart.


----------



## terrapro

Radar shows precipitation but it is still dry here. Doesn't really look like anything until atleast midnight and like nothing to worry about until 2am....


----------



## TheXpress2002

eatonpaving;1455788 said:


> its 8pm and is supposed to be snowing now, but look at the radar its falling apart.


Showing up fashionably late. Later it starts the colder it is.

Indiana radar is going to fill in, the bands are intense.


----------



## terrapro

TheXpress2002;1455794 said:


> Showing up fashionably late. Later it starts the colder it is.


Is it tracking north now Ryan? Just asking because the radar looks that way.


----------



## TheXpress2002

terrapro;1455798 said:


> Is it tracking north now Ryan? Just asking because the radar looks that way.


Moisture over running the front. LP rotates counterclockwise.


----------



## Lightningllc

This sucks of course the first big snowfall and my wife has surgery at 730 am at u of m and with this surgery they might deliver my kid, she's had so many complications this week and then this happens, I really don't know what to say right now guess I'll be at hospital with no cell phone service. This sucks big time


----------



## Milwaukee

Lightningllc;1455821 said:


> This sucks of course the first big snowfall and my wife has surgery at 730 am at u of m and with this surgery they might deliver my kid, she's had so many complications this week and then this happens, I really don't know what to say right now guess I'll be at hospital with no cell phone service. This sucks big time


We praying for your wife and new baby.

No WIFI service at U of M hospital?


----------



## A&LSiteService

Lightningllc;1455821 said:


> This sucks of course the first big snowfall and my wife has surgery at 730 am at u of m and with this surgery they might deliver my kid, she's had so many complications this week and then this happens, I really don't know what to say right now guess I'll be at hospital with no cell phone service. This sucks big time


Justin, You and you're wife will be in my thoughts and prayers. I hope all goes well.


----------



## procut

Lightningllc;1455821 said:


> This sucks of course the first big snowfall and my wife has surgery at 730 am at u of m and with this surgery they might deliver my kid, she's had so many complications this week and then this happens, I really don't know what to say right now guess I'll be at hospital with no cell phone service. This sucks big time


For sure. This is always one of my biggest fears is some sort of a sickness or family emergency will happen during a snow storm. Usually these things have a way of working themselves out. Best wishes and good luck.


----------



## Lightningllc

I have good guys but of course and of all days for it to happen. I mean after this light ass winter and then the doctor to say your having surgery tomorrow I was like wtf seriously she's only 36 weeks and a possible foot of snow, what's the odds I get so lucky to be stuck at the hospital during a snow storm ( first big one). I just want to scream but on the other hand I might get to meet my little boy.


----------



## snowman6

Very light and cold drizzle here in Milford..


----------



## 2FAST4U

Justin, I'll be thinking about you and your wife. I'm sure your guys will be able to handle everything just fine with out you.

Still dry in Chesterfield guys!!! Laying down till 2 to check things out


----------



## sefh

Lightningllc;1455821 said:


> This sucks of course the first big snowfall and my wife has surgery at 730 am at u of m and with this surgery they might deliver my kid, she's had so many complications this week and then this happens, I really don't know what to say right now guess I'll be at hospital with no cell phone service. This sucks big time


good luck to your wife and newborn. Your in good hands their. We'll be in the new Mott Hospital and I'm pretty sure there is WIFI there.

There will be many snow storms to plow but seeing your newborn arrive is priceless.


----------



## mix

Was wondering if there was anyway we could use our collective will power to will the snow to not pass Metro Detroit too far to the north?


----------



## MPM

Starting here in clarkston


----------



## Boomer123

MPM;1455949 said:


> Starting here in clarkston


Huh not a thing in Waterford yet.


----------



## BossPlowGuy04

Boomer123;1455978 said:


> Huh not a thing in Waterford yet.


nothing in novi either


----------



## HGT INC.

A few light drops of rain in Troy.


----------



## michigancutter

I c channel 2 is only saying 3-5 for totals. 5 being north of m59. 
Any truth to that mr. Express


----------



## A&MSnow

bout 1/2 to 3/4inch on the ground starting to stick on pavement in temperance hope for the best gentleman , trucks are locked loaded and parked in the nice warm barn just waiting for battle....... hope and pray


----------



## RMGLawn

Snowing HARD in Wyandotte. Everything started to get covered.


----------



## TKO1

big flakes falling at 275 & 94


----------



## esshakim

Hi see it on radar but nothig comming down in southfield or farmington hills


----------



## FIREMEDIC2572

Nnothing on the radar but light snow in ortonville.. time to sleep for a bit..


----------



## snowman6

Light rain now mixing with snow in Milford. Very light but it's a start.


----------



## Boomer123

Chanel 7 says we won't have much till Friday morning. Going to bed for a while.


----------



## gunsworth

rain just turned to snow here at 14 and woodward, saw a guy in troy salting a dry lot around 10pm wtf?


----------



## Boomer123

Flakes just started in Waterford


----------



## axl

Looking for sidewalk [email protected] condo site in westland...3 guys all of sudden can no longer work & I can no longer run my fingers through my hair cause it all just fell out


----------



## esshakim

Coming down at real good rate in between farmington and Southfield starting to stick


----------



## brandonslc

axl;1456096 said:


> Looking for sidewalk [email protected] condo site in westland...3 guys all of sudden can no longer work & I can no longer run my fingers through my hair cause it all just fell out


Let me know if you still need help. We have 2 extra mini bobcats with plow and a extra 5 guys if needed.


----------



## Lightningllc

My lots are wet with alittle slush this might be a salt run this morning


----------



## NewImgLwn&Lndsc

I am thinking the same. A solid 1.5 on my deck. However pavement is spotty slush.


----------



## Lightningllc

I have to be at hospital at 730 so I have to be done at 6. Thinking of laying a heavy salt Now.


----------



## Moonlighter

I got about a half inch down with slush in Pontiac, nap till 3 lol.

Hey Lightning good luck today, hope all is well with the family.


----------



## Moonlighter

Lightningllc;1456131 said:


> I have to be at hospital at 730 so I have to be done at 6. Thinking of laying a heavy salt Now.


That looks like it may work for ya, the way this thing is hooking.


----------



## Milwaukee

Just spend 40 mins search info that Xpress post link.

I would say 2" snow but that possible.


----------



## TGS Inc.

It appears on radar that its done until around 7 or 8 AM....


----------



## 24v6spd

TGS Inc.;1456138 said:


> It appears on radar that its done until around 7 or 8 AM....


Hopefully it starts to stick before then and when temps start to rise later this morning.


----------



## Greenstar lawn

Wow would of thought I would wake up to at least a few inches of snow out there. Prob about an inch on the grass and the pavement is just wet over in chesterfield.


----------



## cgrappler135

Looks like the warmer air snuck up further north than expected. 33 in Livonia/Redford and my stuuf that got salted Wed. is mostly wet! I would love to just get a salting out of this!


----------



## Lightningllc

I'm gonna do a heavy salting at least it will get me through the morning rush. Everyone post what they see. I hear ann arbor &canton is a push right now. South Lyon and Brighton wixom is a salting


----------



## Allor Outdoor

This storm has already started to COST me money! I scheduled for my guys to come in at 3am, and it's to late to call them all off! Looks like I'll be paying at least a few guys to sit in the truck and wait for this stuff to start stacking up....ugh!!


----------



## TGS Inc.

1/2" at Northline and Telegraph...

1/4-1/2" Telegraph / Warren rd.

Heavy RAIN! WTF!


----------



## 24v6spd

Wet pavement and very light snow in Utica.


----------



## terrapro

We have wet for the most part.


----------



## procut

I am not impressed! lol.

Considering the temperatures and how much has fallen and the rate it's falling you could almost do a heavy salt app and I bet controll 90% of it. I'm contemplating trying it in an hour or so... Was kind of hoping for a push out of this one, though. sigh.


----------



## alternative

I kinda had a feeling this would be a dud...warmer temps and usually the storms that get all the advertising and media attn tend to fall apart and become nothing and the ones that dont even get called for deliver multiple inches (ie:Tues) Clt twp is wet pavement, half inch on deck and grassy areas. I think im gonna drop salt and goin back to sleep.

Brian, i too had guys scheduled @ 3, but i called and said dont bother...its never too late- they gotta understand when they look out the window.

Accuweather says the peak of the storm will be 3-9am (w/4-5" possible) we shall see...


----------



## bltp203

1/4 inch in spots and a lot of wet pavement south of Square Lake in Bloomfield Hills.


----------



## gsegan

Warren 1/4" on some streets and grass, mostly looks like slush right now... 

If it picks up.... 
Looking to sub in the Warren, Troy, Madison Heights, Southfield, Bloomfield, Ferndale, Hazel Park and surrounding areas this Fri-Sat-Sun (Now that we finally have SNOW :=) 

I have a 2500 plow truck w/ Western Plow and have been plowing for 10yrs or so. For the past 5-6 years (w/ no brake downs) I have worked with Cut-N-Trim Landscaping/Snow Removal. But the owner/friend (John Simonyi - he was only 48yrs old) passed away last May of a Heart Attack while on a riding lawn mower. Not only did I lose my 50-100 Plow accounts when the business was sold, but also lost my boss, neighbor and friend. 

So if anyone is looking for help in SE Michigan, please E-Mail me ([email protected]) or call 586..eight72, six five niner sev (PLEASE LEAVE A MESSAGE AND I WILL CALL RIGHT BACK)
Thanks,
Gary
(GS performance)


----------



## 24v6spd

I hate the waiting game!


----------



## RayRay

It's just a salt in Milford, not much on pavement.. Lightly snowing


----------



## gsegan

Don't forget the Halogen Head Lamp Fluid! Been using that 1 since the 80's...LOL


----------



## procut

Thats it, I'm going salting. This winter is stupid, good luck everyone!


----------



## michigancutter

Wow, wake up to this, wet cement an a little on the grassy areas. Well I'm up might as well spray everything an see what happens.


----------



## bln

Chuck just said hardest snowfall between 3 and 6 am. 3" on the ground by 9 a.m.


----------



## grassmaster06

It started to get a good coating in Wyandotte and now about a 1/4 in of slush and light rain,anyone know what 96 and newburgh looks like


----------



## Lightningllc

1/4 slush in wixom and new Hudson south Lyon. Heavy salt working great


----------



## NewImgLwn&Lndsc

grassmaster06;1456188 said:


> It started to get a good coating in Wyandotte and now about a 1/4 in of slush and light rain,anyone know what 96 and newburgh looks like


Pretty much the same about a 1/4" of slush. Debating whether or not to salt now. The special weather statement says south of 696 will get an inch or less through morning.


----------



## Glockshot73!

Lightningllc;1456190 said:


> 1/4 slush in wixom and new Hudson south Lyon. Heavy salt working great


I'm sure a regual app would have worked great. Let me know if you need a hand with anything while your out. Hope all goes well for you and your family this morning.


----------



## BossPlowGuy04

can anyone salt a lot for me at farmington and freedom? give me a call if you can help 248-277-8041 takes about 300lbs of salt.


----------



## Allor Outdoor

Did WWJ just say that the NWS cancelled it's warning/watch from Wayne county and south????


----------



## NewImgLwn&Lndsc

Allor Outdoor;1456202 said:


> Did WWJ just say that the NWS cancelled it's warning/watch from Wayne county and south????


Cancelled the warning. Just a watch now. Also a light mist here in Livonia.


----------



## Lightningllc

Salt now salt later too


----------



## MrPike

Lightningllc;1456190 said:


> 1/4 slush in wixom and new Hudson south Lyon. Heavy salt working great


Good luck this morning


----------



## Lightningllc

Thanks guys it means alot


----------



## Moonlighter

I have more snow on my truck than the ground, 1/4" on pavement heading out to salt.


----------



## gunsworth

gunsworth;1456084 said:


> rain just turned to snow here at 14 and woodward, saw a guy in troy salting a dry lot around 10pm wtf?


Im gonna watch this guy from now on, wish I woulda salted at 10 and been able to sleep in lol
thought he was ******** last night though


----------



## bigjeeping

Saline: 2" on concrete


----------



## Boomer123

Well this sucks we didn't get squat back to bed


----------



## bigjeeping

any word on a2?


----------



## Greenstar lawn

Local weather guessers are still saying 3 to 6 and higher amounts the more west you go


----------



## redskinsfan34

Grass is covered but roads are wet only in Dexter.Anyone out in Ann Arbor?


----------



## 06clarkd

Had a bunch of calls yesterday for driveways to be done by 7am SNOWMAGGEDON!!! the first potential large storm always has customers excited. leaving in a few to salt some lots and push a few streets maybe. i olny have a trace to an inch here in highland


----------



## 24v6spd

Greenstar lawn;1456221 said:


> Local weather guessers are still saying 3 to 6 and higher amounts the more west you go


Looking at the radar it looks like a dry slot.


----------



## terrapro

Threw out some salt, it is working good but the radar has me concerned. Just got the call that the schools are closed down today.


----------



## 2FAST4U

Going to salt, then sit around. Channel 7 is still saying 3-5" and macomb is under a warning till 7pm


----------



## TKO1

1" of slush on roads and walks in Ann Arbor. Not precipitating.


----------



## esshakim

Does anyone know how west bloomfield is looking right now ?


----------



## leepotter

Less then an inch of slush near Flint. Roads are clear.


----------



## caitlyncllc

I'm gonna just wait till tomorrow to react to this storm. Then I will come back to today and do the right thing. Hindsight is always 20/20. Right now it looks like a salting or 2. Looks like it is going north.


----------



## NewImgLwn&Lndsc

esshakim;1456241 said:


> Does anyone know how west bloomfield is looking right now ?


Just left there, about 1/4" of slush


----------



## madskier1986

Where is all the snow???? My lots in Bloomfield and Royal Oak had more slush than snow. Just put down a heavy application of salt. I really hope that the local weather guesser are right and that we get 3 inches. 

Oh, then there is nothing better to waking up, starting the truck and finding out a light bulb was burned out. Yesterdays check, everything was A-okay. There is always something.


----------



## Lightningllc

Well heading to hospital, Gonna watch plowsite today, Sucks that I wont have cell service in u of m, 

Weather outlets are saying 2-4 inches thoughout the day but chance of rain and sleet, WTF 


Well it's one of those days!!!:crying::crying::crying::crying:


----------



## moosey

This Storm SUCKS!!!! Got 2 hours sleep was in bed for total of 4 hours. Tossed & Turned just thinking of this Giant Storm. I guess back to bed for awhile. 

Be Safe, to those that Have to actually be out there right now.


----------



## caitlyncllc

Ryan (and everyone else) who updates us on the weather reports - thank you - I would rather be prepared than caught with my pants down. I'm interested to see how today plays out. 
Justin - benn praying for you and your family. Have faith - the Lord has a plan, and it is perfect. Give thanks in everything - He loves you and is trying to draw you closer to Him, let Him comfort you. 
Let me know if I can do anything to help.


----------



## esshakim

Well other than the salt run this was pretty much a dud. The radio said Howell got 6" .. anyone know if that's true


----------



## TGS Inc.

With temps and the actual precip coming down (minimal) compared to what is showing on radar, I think today is going to be at best another salting but with temps being up there it will probably just melt on contact...Salt run tonight-my prediction...


----------



## caitlyncllc

Doubt it. Prob more like .6". I just left 23 and 59 and there was less than a half inch of slush.


----------



## terrapro

esshakim;1456293 said:


> Well other than the salt run this was pretty much a dud. The radio said Howell got 6" .. anyone know if that's true


Not true LOL...maybe .6 inches, treated was wet until about 15min ago. Now I am heading out for round two.


----------



## sefh

Temps have dropped and it's snowing pretty good here in A2. Parking lots and sidewalks are starting to get covered.


----------



## ACutAbovemi

Coming down good on m5 it's sloppy again


----------



## thandrinos

Just changed back to snow from rain at 8 and haggerty


----------



## Lightningllc

Ok this is killing me looking at 4 walls. Sounds like the snow is coming down. Accuweather says less than an inch


----------



## Moonlighter

started snowing again in Pontiac.


----------



## Leisure Time LC

Nice burst in South Lyon Justin, changing to rain.... Don't worry about a thing, we got this... you take care of the wife and family


----------



## 2FAST4U

Snowing in chesterfield now. starting to stick, asphalt is 32.6°


----------



## caitlyncllc

Update from the National Weather Service:

ST. CLAIR-LIVINGSTON-OAKLAND-MACOMB-
INCLUDING THE CITIES OF...PORT HURON...HOWELL...PONTIAC...WARREN
740 AM EST FRI FEB 24 2012


...WINTER STORM WARNING REMAINS IN EFFECT...

OCCASIONAL SNOW...MIXED AT TIMES WITH RAIN...WILL PERSIST THROUGH THE
REST OF THE MORNING...THE HEAVIEST OF WHICH WILL OCCUR PRIOR TO 10
AM. ADDITIONAL SNOWFALL ACCUMULATIONS THIS MORNING SHOULD REMAIN
AN INCH OR LESS. A FEW BURSTS OF HEAVY SNOW IS STILL POSSIBLE THIS
MORNING...WHICH MAY BRIEFLY RESTRICT VISIBILITIES.

Hmmmm. Snowing good in Fenton right now. Salt? wait to plow? Ponder this I will.


----------



## michigancutter

Well another dud. Breakfast was good. Nice to finely meet u Brian, Will. Foods on me next time. Maybe tomorrow morning. 
Wait and c what happens.


----------



## redskinsfan34

There WAS a solid 2" on my truck this morning. But like I said earlier, .5" at best on pavement. I think the ground is just too warm for it to really stick. Plus it's gonna get up to 36 to 38 today. Lightning, worry about what's important. I don't know if you believe in this kinda stuff but the lord works in mysterious ways and he may be smiling down on you pushing the heavy stuff around us instead of on top of us. Just one way to look at it. Thoughts and prayers with your family. :salute:


----------



## TGS Inc.

Any thoughts on the band of snow over Grand Rapids??


----------



## caitlyncllc

TGS Inc.;1456344 said:


> Any thoughts on the band of snow over Grand Rapids??


Looks like it is kind of swirling this way, might go mostly north of us, but might not. Looks like if it gets here it is gonna lay down a decent amount of snow.


----------



## firelwn82

Just worry about whats important your wife and kids health. Your in good hands at the U. Will be thinking of you and your fam today. You said it yourself you have good guys. No worries.. 


Lightningllc;1455859 said:


> I have good guys but of course and of all days for it to happen. I mean after this light ass winter and then the doctor to say your having surgery tomorrow I was like wtf seriously she's only 36 weeks and a possible foot of snow, what's the odds I get so lucky to be stuck at the hospital during a snow storm ( first big one). I just want to scream but on the other hand I might get to meet my little boy.


On another note about 3/4 on the pavement and about 1.5 on un-salted truck hoods in the northern Clarkston area.. Going to bed and will go out about 1 I think. The perfect time for stupid people to be driving around like they have something important to do...  Stay safe everyone..


----------



## 2FAST4U

Holy snow flakes BATMAN!!!!

Snowing real good in Chestefield, the salt i spun in the street by my house isn't holding anymore....What to do????


----------



## firelwn82

2FAST4U;1456359 said:


> Holy snow flakes BATMAN!!!!
> 
> Snowing real good in Chestefield, the salt i spun in the street by my house isn't holding anymore....What to do????


That band went through here. I couldn't see across the street for about 30 minutes. Now it has stopped all together and is melting on my drive that I sprayed. This liquid stuff its the cats meow when pre treating. First time for me doing it.


----------



## Glockshot73!

Its done for the eastside, suprised Macomb is still under a winter storm warning


----------



## Greenstar lawn

michigancutter;1456329 said:


> Well another dud. Breakfast was good. Nice to finely meet u Brian, Will. Foods on me next time. Maybe tomorrow morning.
> Wait and c what happens.


It was good meeting you Mike glad you could join us for your second breakfast of the mornin


----------



## 24v6spd

Dodgetruckman731;1456408 said:


> Its done for the eastside, suprised Macomb is still under a winter storm warning


I think we're done. A few degrees would have made all the difference.


----------



## MikeLawnSnowLLC

Hit the nail right on the head with the .5-.8 of an inch of snow!!!


----------



## NewImgLwn&Lndsc

Anyone know how Walled Lake area is looking? Thanks in advance


----------



## CJSLAWNSERVICE

NewImgLwn&Lndsc;1456485 said:


> Anyone know how Walled Lake area is looking? Thanks in advance


Wet/.25 slush and raining


----------



## bln

Don't listen to him. He is no longer in the industry. He is a firefighter


----------



## Lightningllc

Chris do you miss this now.


----------



## Glockshot73!

Lightningllc;1456526 said:


> Chris do you miss this now.


I surte do but im over it now, heading up to Lexington harbor to try and catch some steelhead. Watch us get pounded now. Hope all went for for you this morning bud.

Chris


----------



## Lightningllc

Well wife had surgery, everything's good for now, no baby yet. Their sending us home in a hour, fun fun. Thanks everyone


----------



## bln

I think he meant chris from cjlawn. I was just giving you a hard time.


----------



## alternative

Dodgetruckman731;1456531 said:


> I surte do but im over it now, heading up to Lexington harbor to try and catch some steelhead. Watch us get pounded now. Hope all went for for you this morning bud.
> 
> Chris


i think he was asking CJ (Chris)


----------



## moosey

Just watched FOX2 news at 11, recorded it. They said RAIN/SNOW until done with minor accumlations. Looks like another salting for alot of you. 

Anybody around Birmingham, Bloomfield Hills & West Bloomfield know what is on the ground. I live in Lake Orion ( 1-1.25 of slush/snow) and work in The Bloomfields. 
thanks


----------



## bln

I just heard a ruomr that theiser's in south lyon as bought out and will change hands on march 1


----------



## gsegan

*Bloomfield Hills, Royal Oak, Madison Hts= 1/4" of slush d:=(*

Just traveled from 11 john R (Madison Hts) to Telegraph Rd, Bloomfield Hills and down Woodward (Royal Oak) and there's nothing but a 1/4" of slush everywhere..


----------



## Boomer123

Flurries in Waterford but nothing sticking too warm


----------



## Lightningllc

bln;1456569 said:


> I just heard a ruomr that theiser's in south lyon as bought out and will change hands on march 1


Bader & sons bought Theisers nothing will change but now they will stock more parts


----------



## madskier1986

moosey;1456550 said:


> Anybody around Birmingham, Bloomfield Hills & West Bloomfield know what is on the ground. I live in Lake Orion ( 1-1.25 of slush/snow) and work in The Bloomfields.
> thanks


In Bloomfield and Bham its 34 and everything is melting. Was about .5 of slush in the am. Very wet right now.


----------



## Moonlighter

Lightningllc;1456533 said:


> Well wife had surgery, everything's good for now, no baby yet. Their sending us home in a hour, fun fun. Thanks everyone


That's great glad to hear everything is well.

Just got in from cleaning up slop.


----------



## bln

I like theiser but it was their lacking of stocked parts that was their downfall.


----------



## caitlyncllc

Its like snowing n stuff.


----------



## Milwaukee

Friend in Farwell told me that they got 8" heavy wet snow:realmad:

They live in middle of Michigan near Harrison


----------



## terrapro

Stopped in at the Home Depot here in Howell today to get some pvc to rebuild my boom again and they are plowing it with a Suburban with a poly Boss V?! They also had a Land Rover with random stuff in the back. Very surprised to see that, they did have a loader onsite with a HUGE pusher...looked like a 24ftr but could have even been a 30ftr. Anyone know who does this HD?


----------



## Allor Outdoor

terrapro;1456679 said:


> Stopped in at the Home Depot here in Howell today to get some pvc to rebuild my boom again and they are plowing it with a Suburban with a poly Boss V?! They also had a Land Rover with random stuff in the back. Very surprised to see that, they did have a loader onsite with a HUGE pusher...looked like a 24ftr but could have even been a 30ftr. Anyone know who does this HD?


Horizon Lawn Maintenance has the snow contract for most, if not all Home Depots in Michigan (not to mention other surrounding states).

Not sure if they take care of that site directly, or if they sub it out.

They are always ontop of their game, and give A+ service...he has a great group of guys running the snow operations!


----------



## terrapro

Allor Outdoor;1456686 said:


> Horizon Lawn Maintenance has the snow contract for most, if not all Home Depots in Michigan (not to mention other surrounding states).
> 
> Not sure if they take care of that site directly, or if they sub it out.
> 
> They are always ontop of their game, and give A+ service...he has a great group of guys running the snow operations!


Nope not Horizon trucks so must be subs, assuming Horizon trucks would be the fully rigged up ones I see around. I haven't really seen Horizon out much this year now that I you mention it, but then again I haven't been out much this year...


----------



## Milwaukee

Don't we wish that snow were here instead North.


----------



## Superior L & L

Two salts and a push ! I'm off to bed after 15 hours. Back at 2:00am for clean up and salt


----------



## M & D LAWN

I got a nice push and salt run in this morning, didn't beat up the trucks, so no I'm good with what we got. That cement can stay north.


----------



## Milwaukee

Everybody keep eye on 2004-2008 F150 ext cab 4wd. Color is black. Just caught them get pictures of snow pusher and bobcat at Middle School near my home in Woodhaven. 

It was woman look to be 30- and skinny She was driver and Guy who take pictures look to be 25-32 age skinny/ height look to be 6'0.


My boss check with company who own these lot and equipments they say they own black F150 but was concern why they get pictures of pusher. Sound like fishy.


----------



## Sharpcut 1

Lightningllc;1456533 said:


> Well wife had surgery, everything's good for now, no baby yet. Their sending us home in a hour, fun fun. Thanks everyone


Justin,
Good to see everything worked out. We are at 20 weeks with the twins, back down to St. Johns, no more U of M for now!!!


----------



## CJSLAWNSERVICE

bln;1456522 said:


> Don't listen to him. He is no longer in the industry. He is a firefighter





Lightningllc;1456526 said:


> Chris do you miss this now.





bln;1456534 said:


> I think he meant chris from cjlawn. I was just giving you a hard time.





alternative;1456538 said:


> i think he was asking CJ (Chris)


I am too still in the industry. I serve as a consultant/ plow/mow for whoever.I dont miss it one bit, whenever I do someone calls and asks for help and I get my fix.See yall at the MGIA show/ beer afterwards. First round is on Justin cause he still owes me $. haha


----------



## brookline

Looks like the lake effect machine has turned on


----------



## Lightningllc

CJSLAWNSERVICE;1456794 said:


> I am too still in the industry. I serve as a consultant/ plow/mow for whoever.I dont miss it one bit, whenever I do someone calls and asks for help and I get my fix.See yall at the MGIA show/ beer afterwards. First round is on Justin cause he still owes me $. haha


Yes I do. I can't seem to connect with you. Yes everything is on me. Just for Chris. FYI


----------



## Lightningllc

It is a sleet mess out in Brighton. But it's kinda melting


----------



## Lightningllc

terrapro;1456692 said:


> Nope not Horizon trucks so must be subs, assuming Horizon trucks would be the fully rigged up ones I see around. I haven't really seen Horizon out much this year now that I you mention it, but then again I haven't been out much this year...


That is horizon that does all the home depots and the land rover was the owner doing it.


----------



## terrapro

Lightningllc;1456829 said:


> That is horizon that does all the home depots and the land rover was the owner doing it.


Oh okay! Hah, almost went and said hi but figured they were subs.

Check out the lake effect...time for more salt!


----------



## Leisure Time LC

Lightningllc;1456826 said:


> Yes I do. I can't seem to connect with you. Yes everything is on me. Just for Chris. FYI


And SCOTT :drinkup


----------



## grassmaster06

I guess we should probably get another salting tonight,I need to tighten my route ,my best customer is 18 miles away .driving to check all my sites is around 75 miles round trip and it's getting very old


----------



## HEStufrthnnails

Hi guys. Just checking in to see how much snow you guys wound up with?


----------



## TGS Inc.

Snowing really good in Dearborn!


----------



## Glockshot73!

alternative;1456538 said:


> i think he was asking CJ (Chris)


haha oops, well if anyone cared, fishing sucked.


----------



## Lightningllc

Dodgetruckman731;1456877 said:


> haha oops, well if anyone cared, fishing sucked.


Chris do you fish every fricken day. Nice Facebook page.


----------



## Glockshot73!

Lightningllc;1456905 said:


> Chris do you fish every fricken day. Nice Facebook page.


Almost everyday, this winter is crap. The lack of cold air this winter dosent help the ice fishing either. Glad you said somthing about my FB im usually on facebook off my phone and never notice the pictures he tags me in go onto my wall. My girlfriend got a flyer of his in her door awhile back and i posted it on my facebook making fun of him pretty much. Turns out hes going to the same HS i graduated from and kinda looks up to me (idk why).I told him i would help him out with starting up and creating a decent flyer. I learned alot from my peers starting out and figure i can help him out a bit, just cant have that all over my page!!

Chris


----------



## axl

Just got a call from my buddy in livonia saying its icing up


----------



## Lightningllc

Yes it is I'm salting right now


----------



## Moonlighter

Waterford, Pontiac and Clarkston all icing up, just got done salting.


----------



## Milwaukee

Trenton sidewalk were ice there were 1" water puddle 2 hours later it Ice now.

Look like it alright season for those guys who salt.


----------



## terrapro

Just got in...app sleep app sleep app breakfast app...put down a bunch of LCC hope it is not an ice rink in the AM.


----------



## grassmaster06

96 and Newburgh was a skating rink black ice everywhere


----------



## Milwaukee

Very light snow but cement street is cover in snow .5" or less in Trenton.


----------



## terrapro

Snowing like a mofo right now wtf...1/2" down again!


----------



## A&LSiteService

terrapro;1457148 said:


> Snowing like a mofo right now wtf...1/2" down again!


Cole, you are dead on! If this keeps up we will have a good amount in no time... I'm in howell and I can barely see the hood of my truck


----------



## cuttingedge13

Streets covered in Wixom & and Novi


----------



## Superior L & L

Sunny and 60 degrees in flint


----------



## M & D LAWN

Dusting in Dearborn in the last 10 minutes.


----------



## terrapro

Stopping in for a coffee refill...WTH wasted a bunch of LCC last night, now about an inch down. Nothing that had bulk down is holding either. Plowing some lots as I am salting just to keep the material cost down. This sucks!


----------



## Allor Outdoor

We have more snow on the ground right now than we did yesterday at this time. I HATE LAKE EFFECT!


----------



## Lightningllc

Is anyone doing residentials


----------



## 2FAST4U

Lightningllc;1457189 said:


> Is anyone doing residentials


Dry pavement of on my side of town!!! :crying:


----------



## RMGLawn

Belly plows on 275 in Northern Monroe.


----------



## grassmaster06

275 between 96 and 94 was all ice very dangerous


----------



## RMGLawn

Holy snow Batman in Monroe


----------



## 2FAST4U

So back a few weeks when someone found that add on craigs list about the free asphalt millings, if you guys still what them I meet a guy that is have 10,000 yds delivered to 22 and gratiot area for a job hes doing which will only need a few thousand so he said $5 per yd (don't hold me to that price)

Now this "guy" comes from Compass North Property Management. Anyone heard of them? He runs outfits in T.C. and Grand Rapids too, along with a branch in Denver..From what the website says it was started in Troy Michigan in1964 by the grandparents, kids took it over, sold out. Then the kids kid (this guy) started is back up in 2000 cutting foreclosed houses, now their only snow....


----------



## Matson Snow

Hello.....:waving:


----------



## A&LSiteService

Good to see ya back Mr. Matson


----------



## Matson Snow

A&LSiteService;1457332 said:


> Good to see ya back Mr. Matson


Thanks Andy......Has the Lock on your Skid Steer door gotten Bigger..I was looking at it this Morning.....


----------



## A&LSiteService

Mabey a little... I really don't want to have to buy another door, as I found out last year they are very expensive.


----------



## Lightningllc

What's uP matsen madsen matson. How's it going buddy. Good to have you back no be a good kid.


----------



## P&M Landscaping

Matson Snow;1457336 said:


> Thanks Andy......Has the Lock on your Skid Steer door gotten Bigger..I was looking at it this Morning.....


Todd, I knew you were still alive. I've been seeing your white beast with the TCLA mags all over! I passed you three times last week coming off the bridge.


----------



## TheXpress2002

Potential exsists for significant icing for areas north of 94 Tuesday night. Something to keep an eye on.


----------



## Matson Snow

TheXpress2002;1457456 said:


> Potential exsists for significant icing for areas north of 94 Tuesday night. Something to* keep an eye on*.


 OK........:salute:


----------



## newhere

Any one else get the auction notice for WALSH landscape? holy nice equipment!!!! wish i had 200k laying around.


----------



## Lightningllc

Ya everything will go for big$$$$$


----------



## Lightningllc

Lightningllc;1457481 said:


> Ya everything will go for big$$$$$


My buddy in Chicago got it too. I bet 5-6 states got it.


----------



## newhere

yeah guys are going to be running around with bonners at that auction just throwing 100 dollar bills around like confetti. 

I only see plow mounts on a few of the trucks, must not have been big into plowing. Wonder what happened to them, bank probably called a note due. They must have been paying a hundred grand a month.


----------



## newhere

wow, they do great work though.


----------



## bigjeeping

TheXpress2002;1457456 said:


> Potential exsists for significant icing


Significant snow??? I am just bored at this point. All my spring prep work is finished. Anyone else getting a head start?


----------



## Matson Snow

newhere;1457497 said:


> yeah guys are going to be running around with bonners at that auction just throwing 100 dollar bills around like confetti.
> 
> I only see plow mounts on a few of the trucks, must not have been big into plowing. Wonder what happened to them, bank probably called a note due. They must have been paying a hundred grand a month.


Auction Flyer says.....Excess Equipment...No longer needed to run the Operation...


----------



## newhere

that looks like ALL of the equipment of the operation though.


----------



## Matson Snow

newhere;1457510 said:


> that looks like ALL of the equipment of the operation though.


I know...I got a chuckle out of that...Seems they are going out of Business.....


----------



## newhere

never know, just because they are selling 70 mowers doesn't mean they don't have 70 more. Could just be reducing down. But i do agree, looks like a going out of biz sale.


----------



## brookline

newhere;1457477 said:


> Any one else get the auction notice for WALSH landscape? holy nice equipment!!!! wish i had 200k laying around.


Is there a website with the equipment to be auctioned on it?


----------



## Superior L & L

Justin loves buying trucks at auctions


----------



## Lightningllc

Superior L & L;1457531 said:


> Justin loves buying trucks at auctions


I just might by 4-6 trucks and 20 mowers


----------



## newhere

http://www.myronbowling.com/WALSH-LANDSCAPE-CONSTRUCTION-INC--456C28.html?LayoutID=5

doesnt show very much, the flier is full of drool worthy pictures.


----------



## Superior L & L

They are selling the office furniture ! But not going out of business ?


----------



## Superior L & L

Wow that is some nice Equipement and trucks. Those f-450 look new. Could u imagine sayinging "let's go sell 20 of our skid loaders"


----------



## grassmaster06

That's a lot of equipment,I want one of the f450 flatbed dumps lol


----------



## Matson Snow

9500 Miles on the Mack Hydroseeder....Lots of Low Mile Non Snow removal Trucks...Im curious to see what they go for....payup


----------



## newhere

I will tell you what would make that guy a quick 100 grand or so..... The owner and his top levels should put on a green industry symposium to educate other business owners. I will guarantee you these guys can teach you what works and more importantly what DOESN'T work. Obviously this was a company that was pushing the limits hard, pushing themselves and there knowledge to the absolute brink. I know if this company put on a three day symposium i would pay good money to hear them speak.


----------



## 24v6spd

Matson Snow;1457557 said:


> 9500 Miles on the Mack Hydroseeder....Lots of Low Mile Non Snow removal Trucks...Im curious to see what they go for....payup


Due to the sheer volume of equpment I'm sure there will be some deals.I didn;t notice if there was no reserve.


----------



## Superior L & L

I think im going to bid on the 10yds of screenings


----------



## smoore45

Superior L & L;1457562 said:


> I think im going to bid on the 10yds of screenings


No way, I call that! :laughing:


----------



## Lightningllc

Guys I go to a lot of auctions and this will be a expensive bidding due to they are sending these flyers to 200000 people, this is how the auctioneers make money by bringing big numbers. The might have gaurntees on items. They will raise the prices because of it been online.


----------



## procut

Lightningllc;1457597 said:


> Guys I go to a lot of auctions and this will be a expensive bidding due to they are sending these flyers to 200000 people, this is how the auctioneers make money by bringing big numbers. The might have gaurntees on items. They will raise the prices because of it been online.


Not to mnetion the 10% buyers premium. Buy a truck for 20 grand and that tacks on another 2k.


----------



## HGT INC.

*Fuel service charge*

For you guys that offer cutting services, what are your thoughts on placing a $1.00 gas service charge per stop. I only have the Perma Green Spreader which only uses about a gallon a day plus my truck. I know the mowers go through more gas than I do, however if you do aprox. 25 stops that will give you an extra $25.00 which will be about 4 to 5 gallons depending on where gas ends up this summer. I don't think I will have any problem with my customers adding that to my bill. The fuel service charge is everywhere, planes, UPS, towing, delivery of products, ect. Thanks Jerry.


----------



## Lightningllc

procut;1457602 said:


> Not to mnetion the 10% buyers premium. Buy a truck for 20 grand and that tacks on another 2k.


10% is normal. 15% plus tax is what kills

I love these guys I stand side by side with and they bid it up high then get to the casher and say I'm not paying 21% for a 20000 truck. Well 15%+6% is a lot of money. I love hearing them say well I didn't get a deal now.


----------



## procut

HGT INC.;1457603 said:


> For you guys that offer cutting services, what are your thoughts on placing a $1.00 gas service charge per stop. I only have the Perma Green Spreader which only uses about a gallon a day plus my truck. I know the mowers go through more gas than I do, however if you do aprox. 25 stops that will give you an extra $25.00 which will be about 4 to 5 gallons depending on where gas ends up this summer. I don't think I will have any problem with my customers adding that to my bill. The fuel service charge is everywhere, planes, UPS, towing, delivery of products, ect. Thanks Jerry.


I'm increasing almost all of my lawns by $5.00 this year. Considering I haven't raised prices on mowing (with a few exceptions) since '08 it's time.

I used to have a $5.00 / invoice "fuel charge" back when gas was $4.00+ per gallon. But instead of going back to that, I'm just going the increased price route.


----------



## madskier1986

HGT INC.;1457603 said:


> For you guys that offer cutting services, what are your thoughts on placing a $1.00 gas service charge per stop. I only have the Perma Green Spreader which only uses about a gallon a day plus my truck. I know the mowers go through more gas than I do, however if you do aprox. 25 stops that will give you an extra $25.00 which will be about 4 to 5 gallons depending on where gas ends up this summer. I don't think I will have any problem with my customers adding that to my bill. The fuel service charge is everywhere, planes, UPS, towing, delivery of products, ect. Thanks Jerry.


Jerry, I was thinking of having a fuel sur-charge this year but just decided to raise prices a few dollars instead. The only reason why I don't like the idea of charging my customer a fuel sur-charge is because they are going to whine about it when they see it in their bill and just going to cause headaches down the road. If i give them one price and they see one price with out any extra fees, they are happy.

If I were you, I would raise your your service prices and be done with it. Maybe briefly explain to your current customers that prices went up because the price of fuel is going up. Most will understand.


----------



## Lightningllc

That auction has 4 different auction companies involved and they are distressed auctioneers.

Not worth the drive for 2 days of your life and hotel room expense, Do not ever buy anything online always go in person and look at it.


----------



## Milwaukee

newhere

You done fix shift handle on f450. 



On online auction I couldn't believe price they bid is so HIGH how they make money resell. Auction not worth anymore. Private sale or talk mouth though people sure work best and cheaper.


----------



## newhere

no i decided i need to get the new part before i tear it apart. Can i get it from the parts store or just dealer?


----------



## HGT INC.

*Fuel*



madskier1986;1457618 said:


> Jerry, I was thinking of having a fuel sur-charge this year but just decided to raise prices a few dollars instead. The only reason why I don't like the idea of charging my customer a fuel sur-charge is because they are going to whine about it when they see it in their bill and just going to cause headaches down the road. If i give them one price and they see one price with out any extra fees, they are happy.
> 
> If I were you, I would raise your your service prices and be done with it. Maybe briefly explain to your current customers that prices went up because the price of fuel is going up. Most will understand.


I had already sent out my spring letters and I already quoted them price for the 2012 season. As of last month most of us never realized that gas would be $4.00 plus and the media is talking as much as $5.00 a gallon. Once it passes $4.00 a gallon I think we will be seeing fuel surcharges post on a lot of item and services that we purchase. We saw it last summer when it went over $4.00. I passed on adding a fuel charge last summer, but I think I will have no other choice this year. In my past experience, you can get away with this in Oakland County a little easier. Last spring I was talking to a cutter at a gas station in Warren about this and he said that he could never get away with the extra charges in Macomb County. Jerry.


----------



## Milwaukee

newhere;1457640 said:


> no i decided i need to get the new part before i tear it apart. Can i get it from the parts store or just dealer?


Junkyard or dealer. Get new plastic bushings.


----------



## TGS Inc.

Love this!!


----------



## esshakim

I been charging fuel surcharges for the last 2 seasons .. this year am going to raise prices across the board. Charge a $2 girl surcharge at $4/gal and jump up to $3 fuel charge if it hits $5/gall. If it vies higher than $5 I will probly have raise prices again. Another thing I did to increase the cash flow was raise mulch install prices and trimming prices. I Havnt had Ny complaints regarding fuel charges but there are those few customers who "forgot" to include it in their checks but we always get it .


----------



## delong17

*Free salter*

Alright guys, if anyone wants a FREE 2 yard Western Ice Breaker Salter, in decent condition(just dont have the spinner or the drop box) with a conveyor, top grate, and tarp, i need it gone by monday night.

Its easily worth 200 dollars in scrap and its been sitting in the driveway for a year now exactly. I have started to get complaints from the city so i covered it up with a brown tarp(to blend in with the forest) and now they say thats not enough(obviously, just trying to buy a few weeks or so) They are going to start giving me tickets next week if i dont get it gone so if no one picks it up, it will be pushed into the garage.

I have no means to move it, my winch on my trailer isnt strong enough to pull it up the gate even when on dollies. If someone wants it and can pick it up by Monday night. ITS YOURS.

Its located in Bloomfield Hills, near 14 and Lahser.

I dont have any good pictures of it, so here is a stock pictures(looks way worse than that) and a picture of it barely visible the day i bought my truck(before all the restore)

PM Me, or email at j a s o n @ d e l o n g l a n d s c a p i n g dot c o m


----------



## A&LSiteService

Ill take it, give me a call tomorrow 248 361 3861 andy


----------



## delong17

A&LSiteService;1457744 said:


> Ill take it, give me a call tomorrow 248 361 3861 andy


Okay great, that would help me out a lot! My number is (248) 390-9309. I will call you when i roll out of bed.


----------



## A&LSiteService

delong17;1457745 said:


> Okay great, that would help me out a lot! My number is (248) 390-9309. I will call you when i roll out of bed.


Sounds good thanks


----------



## delong17

A&LSiteService;1457746 said:


> Sounds good thanks


No problem


----------



## Strictly Snow

If he doesn't pick it up I will I have one that need some work but has a good chute and spinner my # is 2488415097 Shawn


----------



## delong17

Strictly Snow;1457750 said:


> If he doesn't pick it up I will I have one that need some work but has a good chute and spinner


It has to be gone by Monday at 5 pm. If not i literally am going to push it in the garage and wait til the season starts when i buy my loader. Im not going to go rent a bobcat for 300 to get 200 scrap out of it so its a free bee for now. If someone could pick it up tomorrow. that would be even better.


----------



## Strictly Snow

I am in Oxford and have a empty truck and trailer to come get it but A&l has first dibs just hit me up


----------



## Strictly Snow

Do u still have the controls for it


----------



## delong17

Strictly Snow;1457752 said:


> I am in Oxford and have a empty truck and trailer to come get it but A&l has first dibs just hit me up


whoever wants it needs to figure out a way to get it on a trailer. I sat outside in 20 degree weather for 3 hours trying to slide it up my mesh ramp on my trailer with a 6k lb winch in the front of the trailer and it wouldnt even slightly move up the gate. I put rollers under, a tree cart in the front and everything and i couldnt get the damn thing on the trailer.

Best bet would to have a flatbed or dump bed, and trailer a bobcat or tractor loader behind and lift the salter right onto the back of the truck.

I have all the controls(which is another 400 dollars in parts from western. I could let the controls go as well if someone picks it up tomorrow

First come first serve until its gone.


----------



## Strictly Snow

Not trying to high jack it from a&l but where is it located


----------



## delong17

bloomfield hills,mi around 14 mile and lahser


----------



## Strictly Snow

Well let me know I have a cart I made for mine and a way to hoist it or winch it onto my flat bed so it would be no problem


----------



## delong17

okay, thanks for your interest. I will keep you updated.


----------



## Strictly Snow

No problem I have a free day Sunday and could be there at any time with 40 min notice


----------



## delong17

Strictly Snow;1457761 said:


> No problem I have a free day Sunday and could be there at any time with 40 min notice


give me a number to call if it doenst work out. Id really like it gone tomorrow. As i have no plans, just bbsitting the little bro. Mondays are always busy for me , so tomorrow would be best.


----------



## Strictly Snow

Strictly Snow;1457750 said:



> If he doesn't pick it up I will I have one that need some work but has a good chute and spinner my # is 2488415097 Shawn


Here it is again


----------



## delong17

Strictly Snow;1457763 said:


> Here it is again


oh thanks, didnt see it there. i'll give you a call tomorrow.


----------



## A&LSiteService

delong17;1457754 said:


> whoever wants it needs to figure out a way to get it on a trailer. I sat outside in 20 degree weather for 3 hours trying to slide it up my mesh ramp on my trailer with a 6k lb winch in the front of the trailer and it wouldnt even slightly move up the gate. I put rollers under, a tree cart in the front and everything and i couldnt get the damn thing on the trailer.
> 
> Best bet would to have a flatbed or dump bed, and trailer a bobcat or tractor loader behind and lift the salter right onto the back of the truck.
> 
> I have all the controls(which is another 400 dollars in parts from western. I could let the controls go as well if someone picks it up tomorrow
> 
> First come first serve until its gone.


I will be out first thing monday morning, I have to go out to a site and pick up my skidsteer tomorrow so we can load it. I may be able to get there by late tomorrow nite. Give me a shout in the am and we can work out the details.
Thanks,
Andy


----------



## Strictly Snow

A&LSiteService;1457766 said:


> I will be out first thing monday morning, I have to go out to a site and pick up my skidsteer tomorrow so we can load it. I may be able to get there by late tomorrow nite. Give me a shout in the am and we can work out the details.
> Thanks,
> Andy


Let me know if you can't find a chute for that. That is the off set chute if you didn't already know. I have a fab shop that makes them from an old one I had. Western doesn't make them any more but they have a retro fit for it and they are $600


----------



## Luther

TGS Inc.;1457676 said:


> Love this!!


That's great Wayne!


----------



## bigjeeping

HGT INC.;1457603 said:


> For you guys that offer cutting services, what are your thoughts on placing a $1.00 gas service charge per stop.


I began a fuel surcharge for the 2008 season, which returned last year for the entire season. 4% on all mowing invoices. This equates to $1.20 for a $30-lawn, or an extra $4.8/month. No worthy client is going to bicker over that. I actually have a surcharge schedule, so the percentage adjusts with the fuel averages. No one has ever questioned it. This year I anticipate a 5% start.


----------



## CSC Contracting

I have a chute for a old Air flo that I made free if you want it. Brighton area.


----------



## 2FAST4U

New customers will just have higher pricing this year and old customers will have a $5 per month fuel surcharge this year (I've talked to a few and they are very understanding. Next year I think it is time for a price increas across the board for everyone. But other then that all the equipment is ready for cutting. Just need to buy a new whip and maybe another mower (Justin you have a price worked up for the 48"?) 

Anyone headed down to auto rama today? Might take a ride down there...


----------



## Lightningllc

Ive kept everyone at the same prices but I will charge a surcharge for anything over $4, only problem people Complain about everything. Condos being the worst.


----------



## Greenstar lawn

WWill let me know if u go down there. Not sure what time I will be there at but I have to pick up my old man and his car. If you go check out his car its a blue 56 vette and he is to the left when u walk in by the chev semi in there


----------



## Leisure Time LC

I will be selling some lawn equipment here in the near future, Mostly walk behinds and stuff, a couple of plows, trucks,salters, liquid units. We are relocationg and do not want to take all the stuff with me. PM me with what you are looking for


----------



## P&M Landscaping

Hey guys, any of you been out west to the Denver area? I'm leaving tomorrow for a week, and just looking for some cool things to check out while im there.. Other than the skiing obviously. I will be sure to post some pictures of real snow!


----------



## Lightningllc

I used to fly into Denver then go to Wyoming and snowmobile the grand Tetons and Yellowstone. Been to Montana sking and snowmobiling. 

Denver is a great town lots to do. Google travel Denver a lot comes up.

That is real snow out there


----------



## P&M Landscaping

Lightningllc;1457959 said:


> I used to fly into Denver then go to Wyoming and snowmobile the grand Tetons and Yellowstone. Been to Montana sking and snowmobiling.
> 
> Denver is a great town lots to do. Google travel Denver a lot comes up.
> 
> That is real snow out there


We were thinking of renting snowmobiles for the day out there... Any insight on where to get some? Never done it before!


----------



## Lightningllc

We go to togethee village in Wyoming lots of groomed trails, powder riding, mountains, parks. Fun time just be careful of the mountains, I've got a lot of parts off my sleds all over out there. Fun times. If your gonna powder ride get the longest track and highest cc's.


----------



## madskier1986

Does anybody have any asphalt paving experience? If you do, would you mind sending me a quick PM


----------



## Matson Snow

P&M Landscaping;1457940 said:


> Hey guys, any of you been out west to the Denver area? I'm leaving tomorrow for a week, and just looking for some cool things to check out while im there.. Other than the skiing obviously. I will be sure to post some pictures of real snow!


Denver????? WTF....I sure hope you have your Accounts Covered.....You don't Need an Angry Board Member (Me) calling and *****ing you out....:laughing:


----------



## bln

Hey madskier, call randy from eaton. His # is on the emergency call list.


----------



## madskier1986

bln, thanks for the help. I will have to get his number out of that list and give him a shout.


----------



## bln

He is very good and diligent with his work.


----------



## bskiball

Any of you guys buy trailers from becks trailer sales? Looking into their aluminum thunder trailer as my mowing trailer any was curiuos if anyone has any experiance with the dealer or has one of there trailers. I have a friend that may go with me too look at there dump trailers also, so thoughts on those would be great too. There prices seem better than they are around me.


----------



## bskiball

Any of you guys buy trailers from becks trailer sales? Looking into their aluminum thunder trailer as my mowing trailer any was curiuos if anyone has any experiance with the dealer or has one of there trailers. I have a friend that may go with me too look at there dump trailers also, so thoughts on those would be great too. There prices seem better than they are around me. Thsnks


----------



## BossPlow2010

bskiball;1458137 said:


> Any of you guys buy trailers from becks trailer sales? Looking into their aluminum thunder trailer as my mowing trailer any was curiuos if anyone has any experiance with the dealer or has one of there trailers. I have a friend that may go with me too look at there dump trailers also, so thoughts on those would be great too. There prices seem better than they are around me. Thsnks


If that's the company in St. Johns, which I believe it is, I would reccomend them. Although I have never bought a trailer from them, I talked to their supplier and they buy tons of trailers. They also know what they are talking about (becks) when I buy my next trailer, I will be going to this place, and if you're in the market and looking for one, you should give this place a good look! 
Good luck
Regards


----------



## P&M Landscaping

Matson Snow;1458045 said:


> Denver????? WTF....I sure hope you have your Accounts Covered.....You don't Need an Angry Board Member (Me) calling and *****ing you out....:laughing:


LOL, I got everything covered! Got some good guys taking care of it.Thumbs Up


----------



## Lightningllc

bskiball;1458137 said:


> Any of you guys buy trailers from becks trailer sales? Looking into their aluminum thunder trailer as my mowing trailer any was curiuos if anyone has any experiance with the dealer or has one of there trailers. I have a friend that may go with me too look at there dump trailers also, so thoughts on those would be great too. There prices seem better than they are around me. Thsnks


You should check out slm trailers. Good trailers, good warrenty, good service. Their at north territorial and us 23.


----------



## procut

bskiball;1458136 said:


> Any of you guys buy trailers from becks trailer sales? Looking into their aluminum thunder trailer as my mowing trailer any was curiuos if anyone has any experiance with the dealer or has one of there trailers. I have a friend that may go with me too look at there dump trailers also, so thoughts on those would be great too. There prices seem better than they are around me.


DON'T DO IT! I have bought two trailers from them and they both are junk.

I have a legend dump trailer that hasn't held up at all. After a few months a wire came loose off of a relay rendering it inoperable. I didn't bother looking at it myself as I figured it was still under warranty. I took it back and they had the nerve to charge over $300.00 to put it back on and tighten it up. I thought it had a year warranty but they would not honor it. Keep in mind I had spent over 10 grand with them within a period of nine or so months. Not to mention the lid fell off the tool box, the paint hasn't held up and I don't think it has the lifting capacity that they say it does.

I also have a 20' landscape trailer that came from them. The tailgate collapsed the first time a 60" ZTR went up it. Had to have a local welding shop rebuild the gate to the tune of $500. Plus the thing has cheap Chinese springs on it that squeak like you wouldn't believe when you go down the road. The lights never worked right from the day it was new.

To conclude Beck's sells junk trailers that they refuse to stand behind. There is a reason they're much cheaper.


----------



## Lightningllc

Like I said check out slim trailers. You will not be disappointed Just remember you pay for what you get.


----------



## Lightningllc

Leisure Time LC;1457931 said:


> I will be selling some lawn equipment here in the near future, Mostly walk behinds and stuff, a couple of plows, trucks,salters, liquid units. We are relocationg and do not want to take all the stuff with me. PM me with what you are looking for


You better not sell that dump trailer. You should let everyone know about your trailers.


----------



## MrPike

P&M Landscaping;1457940 said:


> Hey guys, any of you been out west to the Denver area? I'm leaving tomorrow for a week, and just looking for some cool things to check out while im there.. Other than the skiing obviously. I will be sure to post some pictures of real snow!


A day trip to Aspen is always nice. The ladies love it.Do NOT go the scenic back way. Stay on the main roads into town.


----------



## MrPike

bskiball;1458136 said:


> Any of you guys buy trailers from becks trailer sales? Looking into their aluminum thunder trailer as my mowing trailer any was curiuos if anyone has any experiance with the dealer or has one of there trailers. I have a friend that may go with me too look at there dump trailers also, so thoughts on those would be great too. There prices seem better than they are around me.


I bought one from them and won't go back. The lights were a pain right away. The tires wore out after one season. The tailgate is too short to easily run a Z up it and the welds don't hold up. I got a good price, but they were no help after the sale.


----------



## madskier1986

Randy, Here is the picture of what I need to repair. I just chew it up where you see the crumbs. Thx, Brian


----------



## eatonpaving

madskier1986;1458232 said:


> Randy, Here is the picture of what I need to repair. I just chew it up where you see the crumbs. Thx, Brian


thats an easy repair...get to me in the spring.....we dont start till april 15,


----------



## madskier1986

eatonpaving;1458237 said:


> thats an easy repair...get to me in the spring.....we dont start till april 15,


Great, Thank you so much. I found your number on the contact list so i will give you a call after the 15th.


----------



## snowman6

The hacks at Accuweather are calling for 2" of snow on Tuesday. Any thoughts on this Ryan?
doubt it will happen, they also have 2" for Mar 7th and again Mar 8th. Wish they were right.:waving:


----------



## TheXpress2002

snowman6;1458246 said:


> The hacks at Accuweather are calling for 2" of snow on Tuesday. Any thoughts on this Ryan?
> doubt it will happen, they also have 2" for Mar 7th and again Mar 8th. Wish they were right.:waving:


Tuesday North of 69 will see 1-3 inches of snow, everyone else will see ice. Right now its around a .15 inches. Again a **** system that 1 degree will make the differenece. There are 3 systems but temps look marginal and look like mixed events.


----------



## snowman6

TheXpress2002;1458268 said:


> Tuesday North of 69 will see 1-3 inches of snow, everyone else will see ice. Right now its around a .15 inches. Again a **** system that 1 degree will make the differenece. There are 3 systems but temps look marginal and look like mixed events.


O.K Thanks..


----------



## Milwaukee

Justin 

Did gas tank fit on Fuso:salute:


----------



## Lightningllc

Milwaukee;1458298 said:


> Justin
> 
> Did gas tank fit on Fuso:salute:


I won't know til tomorrow, Dan thanks again you have the connections. wesport


----------



## DJC

bskiball;1458137 said:


> Any of you guys buy trailers from becks trailer sales? Looking into their aluminum thunder trailer as my mowing trailer any was curiuos if anyone has any experiance with the dealer or has one of there trailers. I have a friend that may go with me too look at there dump trailers also, so thoughts on those would be great too. There prices seem better than they are around me. Thsnks


I have been there several times and and have bought one trailer from them. i will never do it again that's for sure, nothing but junk!! last year I bought a new 20' landscape trailer from Ed's in Union City and I love it. Ed is a great guy and he will build a trailer anyway you want. The price was the best in the state for the trailer I wanted with a beavertail.

here is his website http://edsautoinc.com/


----------



## Milwaukee

Lightningllc;1458301 said:


> I won't know til tomorrow, Dan thanks again you have the connections. wesport


Hope it fit.

You got brake parts for that money pit C6500 yet? Hope you get them ready before ice storm.


----------



## Lightningllc

Milwaukee;1458312 said:


> Hope it fit.
> 
> You got brake parts for that money pit C6500 yet? Hope you get them ready before ice storm.


All fixed, Scott loves that truck, You can load 5 yards and not even know it's in their!!
But yes parts are payuppayuppayup


----------



## Milwaukee

Lightningllc;1458321 said:


> All fixed, Scott loves that truck, You can load 5 yards and not even know it's in their!!
> But yes parts are payuppayuppayup


Yeah I agree. First I saw picture I knew it definably awesome salt rig. How much those parts cost normally? $300 for 1 rotor? I was consider buy those with dump future but still debate how much it cost to fix.


----------



## Lightningllc

I am telling ya you can't go wrong with :::http://www.slmtrailers.com


----------



## Lightningllc

Milwaukee;1458322 said:


> Yeah I agree. First I saw picture I knew it definably awesome salt rig. How much those parts cost normally? $300 for 1 rotor? I was consider buy those with dump future but still debate how much it cost to fix.


Rear brakes = Rotors and pads 375 new brake lines and calipers 290 I guess its cheaper than my f650


----------



## newhere

speaking of trailers.....any one know of a company that BUILDS trailers in michigan? not sells them but builds them.


----------



## Milwaukee

Eaton rear axle?

What about low profile F650?


----------



## madskier1986

newhere;1458327 said:


> speaking of trailers.....any one know of a company that BUILDS trailers in michigan? not sells them but builds them.


Newhere, I was recently looking to buy a new trailer and my mower dealer was telling me about this company that builds them here in MI who they use. From how he was describing their construction process, they sound like quality builders.

Check out BNM trailer, their web site is http://www.bnmtrailersalesinc.com/


----------



## Lightningllc

Milwaukee;1458328 said:


> Eaton rear axle?
> 
> What about low profile F650?


Yes. The brakes cost more for the 650 than the 6500.


----------



## newhere

madskier1986;1458346 said:


> Newhere, I was recently looking to buy a new trailer and my mower dealer was telling me about this company that builds them here in MI who they use. From how he was describing their construction process, they sound like quality builders.
> 
> Check out BNM trailer, their web site is http://www.bnmtrailersalesinc.com/


Thanks! i will call them tomorrow and see if they can build a custom trailer for me.


----------



## HGT INC.

I bought a trailer at the MGIA show about 3 years ago. I can't remember their name, but they were located off of I-75 down by Carlton,MI. my friend also bought one at last years show and both his and my trailers have held up great. 

On another topic, does anyone have any experience with building a web site, or have someone that they would recommend. My friend has used Go Daddy from Costco and said he put together a nice site, allowing him to add and delete sections at a very reasonable price, thanks Jerry.


----------



## bln

Jerry, kelly trailer sales.


----------



## HGT INC.

bln;1458404 said:


> Jerry, kelly trailer sales.


Thats it , thanks, I knew someone would think of their name.


----------



## 2FAST4U

I used go daddy, I'm happy with them. Website came from website tonight, along with our email.


----------



## wilburn

Milwaukee;1458312 said:


> Hope it fit.
> 
> You got brake parts for that money pit C6500 yet? Hope you get them ready before ice storm.


what ice storm ?


----------



## Lightningllc

I want to sell everything and go to Alaska and dig for gold!!! Extreme gold mining. New show.


----------



## 2FAST4U

wilburn;1458417 said:


> what ice storm ?


Tuesday night
Ice, snow, rain, back to snow...ive heard


----------



## newhere

Lightningllc;1458447 said:


> I want to sell everything and go to Alaska and dig for gold!!! Extreme gold mining. New show.


you should meet my dad, Hes serious about going. He has a PC200 komatsu hes looking for a 60' long reach for it, hes looking for a barge and designing all kinds of pumps and slooth boxes and vacuums. All i hear about is "this guy made 160k in one day!" "the next day he made 80k"

if it were that easy every one be doing it.


----------



## wilburn

2FAST4U;1458449 said:


> Tuesday night
> Ice, snow, rain, back to snow...ive heard


man i just got in from that 6-8 inches of snow we got!


----------



## HGT INC.

I hope we at least get a push out of this storm, I need the money to keep up the payments on the wife's electrolysis treatments.


----------



## Lightningllc

newhere;1458454 said:


> you should meet my dad, Hes serious about going. He has a PC200 komatsu hes looking for a 60' long reach for it, hes looking for a barge and designing all kinds of pumps and slooth boxes and vacuums. All i hear about is "this guy made 160k in one day!" "the next day he made 80k"
> 
> if it were that easy every one be doing it.


I've been doing a lot of reading online and I tell you with gold at 1600-1800 a ounce. A friend I grew up with is worth millions from finding gold in Canada and alaska.

On a daily basis he made $50k.


----------



## RayRay

MrPike;1458194 said:


> A day trip to Aspen is always nice. The ladies love it.Do NOT go the scenic back way. Stay on the main roads into town.


I did that Back road to Aspen in late October just before they close it for the winter..NEVER again!!! Kinda like Worlds Scariest Roads...


----------



## HGT INC.

Well almost 11pm. Time for the news, lets see how many shootings and fires in the hood.


----------



## newhere

Lightningllc;1458467 said:


> I've been doing a lot of reading online and I tell you with gold at 1600-1800 a ounce. A friend I grew up with is worth millions from finding gold in Canada and alaska.
> 
> On a daily basis he made $50k.


i don't believe it though, if all you need is a barge a excavator and some pumps so figure for a half a million your in mega business and your going to turn 150k a day profit??? no fricken way. Something doesn't add up or everyone would be doing it. You would see hundreds of barges from huge mining companies out there.


----------



## Boomer123

HGT INC.;1458470 said:


> Well almost 11pm. Time for the news, lets see how many shootings and fires in the hood.


Ain't that the truth.
Oh and the battle of the republicans


----------



## Matson Snow

HGT INC.;1458397 said:


> I bought a trailer at the MGIA show about 3 years ago. I can't remember their name, but they were located off of I-75 down by Carlton,MI. my friend also bought one at last years show and both his and my trailers have held up great.
> 
> On another topic, does anyone have any experience with building a web site, or have someone that they would recommend. My friend has used Go Daddy from Costco and said he put together a nice site, allowing him to add and delete sections at a very reasonable price, thanks Jerry.


Kellys Trailers.......Very Nice People........:salute:


----------



## outdoorsol

to the guys looking for trailers BNM trailer sales best built trailers i have found. thay have cuatom built 2 of our six and made modifications to the other 4. and they stand behind there work we had an axle issue with one trailer and they replaced it for no charge 2yrs after we bought it


----------



## redskinsfan34

Didn't check in all weekend because I was too busy with all that snow we got Friday morning.  I would recommend R and R trailers in Three Rivers. It's a litlle drive there but well worth it. Everything's aluminum and they sit down with you and you tell them what you want. Then THEY build it. No sales people so no mark up. I saved around $1200 off of what Beck's quoted me for the same trailer. Plus I had them ad extra tie downs, led's, etc.


----------



## procut

I 2nd BNM, I have one of those as well and it's 10X better than either of the trailers that came from Becks.


----------



## Tango

Well I managed to find some snow this weekend.


----------



## TGS Inc.

Lightningllc;1458447 said:


> I want to sell everything and go to Alaska and dig for gold!!! Extreme gold mining. New show.


LOVE THAT SHOW!!!

Count me in!


----------



## Tscape

redskinsfan34;1458646 said:


> Didn't check in all weekend because I was too busy with all that snow we got Friday morning.  I would recommend R and R trailers in Three Rivers. It's a litlle drive there but well worth it. Everything's aluminum and they sit down with you and you tell them what you want. Then THEY build it. No sales people so no mark up. I saved around $1200 off of what Beck's quoted me for the same trailer. Plus I had them ad extra tie downs, led's, etc.


That is a sharp trailer, and aluminum is a very nice alternative. I have bought all mine from SLM, but have no strong recommendation. Perhaps I will check them out.


----------



## hosejockey4506

i bought a BNM trailer in 1999 that is still around today, we use it daily for the lawn crew


----------



## redskinsfan34

Tscape;1458678 said:


> That is a sharp trailer, and aluminum is a very nice alternative. I have bought all mine from SLM, but have no strong recommendation. Perhaps I will check them out.


Uh oh. Have you been eye-balling my rig?


----------



## Tscape

I have always loved aluminum trailers. It just seems like the smart man's choice. And LED's, well that's just over the top!


----------



## A&LSiteService

CSC Contracting;1457874 said:


> I have a chute for a old Air flo that I made free if you want it. Brighton area.


Give me a shout, I'm very interseted in it, thanks. 248-361-3861
Andy


----------



## A&LSiteService

Jason , Thanks again for the salter, it was good to meet you. I hope the crazy neighbor was a little bit nicer after we left have a good one Thumbs Up


----------



## 24v6spd

redskinsfan34;1458646 said:


> Didn't check in all weekend because I was too busy with all that snow we got Friday morning.  I would recommend R and R trailers in Three Rivers. It's a litlle drive there but well worth it. Everything's aluminum and they sit down with you and you tell them what you want. Then THEY build it. No sales people so no mark up. I saved around $1200 off of what Beck's quoted me for the same trailer. Plus I had them ad extra tie downs, led's, etc.


 If you don't mind driving Elkhart, Indiana is not much farther and many trailer manufacturers are based there. You can save a great deal on trailers and eliminate the freight charges. I saved about $2600.00 on my Pace American by driving down there.


----------



## brookline

Tscape;1458868 said:


> I have always loved aluminum trailers. It just seems like the smart man's choice. And LED's, well that's just over the top!


I sent you a PM


----------



## Do It All Do It Right

Question for the fert guys. When do you plan on start spraying lawns. I just got done talking to a guy that says all 12 of his trucks are starting next week.


----------



## newhere

Do It All Do It Right;1459062 said:


> Question for the fert guys. When do you plan on start spraying lawns. I just got done talking to a guy that says all 12 of his trucks are starting next week.


thats ridiculous


----------



## 24v6spd

Do It All Do It Right;1459062 said:


> Question for the fert guys. When do you plan on start spraying lawns. I just got done talking to a guy that says all 12 of his trucks are starting next week.


 Can't believe the customer would pay for it. And I thought TG was bad.


----------



## Lightningllc

Id pay to see a power spreader on a lawn it would be mud bogging.lmao


----------



## moosey

Horizon just posted ad on Craigslist to get rid of some equipment.

http://detroit.craigslist.org/wyn/grd/2873881335.html


----------



## newhere

moosey;1459093 said:


> Horizon just posted ad on Craigslist to get rid of some equipment.
> 
> http://detroit.craigslist.org/wyn/grd/2873881335.html


i would go out on a limb and say some one is hard up for cash!


----------



## MikeLawnSnowLLC

moosey;1459093 said:


> Horizon just posted ad on Craigslist to get rid of some equipment.
> 
> http://detroit.craigslist.org/wyn/grd/2873881335.html


Are they going out of business?


----------



## Lightningllc

Probley cleaning house. Time to buy new equipment.


----------



## 24v6spd

*Vote*

Remember to take time and exercise you right to vote tommorow.


----------



## Tscape

I start fertilizer operations around the second week of April.


----------



## Allor Outdoor

newhere;1459107 said:


> i would go out on a limb and say some one is hard up for cash!


HIGHLY doubt that...

My guess is that he can get subs to do work for less money than he can pay his own guys and maintain his own equipment...



Lightningllc;1459118 said:


> Probley cleaning house. Time to buy new equipment.


----------



## HGT INC.

Do It All Do It Right;1459062 said:


> Question for the fert guys. When do you plan on start spraying lawns. I just got done talking to a guy that says all 12 of his trucks are starting next week.


Too early, ground is still frozen in many areas. If you are caught making application on frozen turf or if it has standing water expect to pay a hefty fine from the Dept. of Ag. if caught. In 30 years plus of applying fert. never started this early. In addition, Bloomfield Twp, and W. Bloomfield Twp have their own code enforcement officers just itching to give you a ticket so you can appear in front of Judge Small. I only started twice in the the month of March. Normally a start is within the first or second week of April. I would bet the inspectors and code officers will be out in full force. Some companies have so many accounts that in order to treat all of the properties they will start this early, work in rain, make applications over leaves, even while the guys are cutting


----------



## HGT INC.

A&LSiteService;1459043 said:


> Jason , Thanks again for the salter, it was good to meet you. I hope the crazy neighbor was a little bit nicer after we left have a good one Thumbs Up


Hi Jason, is this the crazy neighbor next door that I have been treating their lawn?


----------



## Superior L & L

newhere;1459107 said:


> i would go out on a limb and say some one is hard up for cash!


Since they have pritty much every home depot in the state, I'm sure they are doing just fine. Anyone who has monthlys has done relatively well on them so far this season.


----------



## Matson Snow

Superior L & L;1459182 said:


> Since they have pritty much every home depot in the state, I'm sure they are doing just fine. Anyone who has monthlys has done relatively well on them so far this season.


And a few other states i do Believe.......I think he is Just Getting rid of some Used-up Equipment.....payup


----------



## Lightningllc

It's cheaper to sub out work for them, do the math. Every home depot.


----------



## Allor Outdoor

Lightningllc;1459202 said:


> It's cheaper to sub out work for them, do the math. Every home depot.


BIGpayup payup payup


----------



## Boomer123

moosey;1459093 said:


> Horizon just posted ad on Craigslist to get rid of some equipment.
> 
> http://detroit.craigslist.org/wyn/grd/2873881335.html


*It's already been flagged * not by me bty.


----------



## Superior L & L

Why would it be flagged ? Seamed real straight forward to me.


----------



## HGT INC.

Superior L & L;1459227 said:


> Why would it be flagged ? Seamed real straight forward to me.


Never seen it, what did they have listed. Maybe the first guy that called bought everything.


----------



## alpha01

Probably someone doesn't want others to know about it so less people would buy equipment which in turn better prices for themselves...Just a thought


----------



## snowman6

Just seen this commercial and it seems like it would be worth checking into. Pretty much like Wayne county compass.
http://yourbusiness.att.com/smallbiz/story/lawn-ranger
The video is pretty neat. Good to see someone is pushing snow.


----------



## Boomer123

Superior L & L;1459227 said:


> Why would it be flagged ? Seamed real straight forward to me.


That's why I hate CL at times. There are a lot of spamers, scum bags and flagers on there.


----------



## Sharpcut 1

Anyone know if a Nascar race ever started on one day and finished on another without a rain delay??


----------



## Strictly Snow

What a crazy 500 this year not to mention the whole speed week


----------



## Moonlighter

That was a hell of a long race, then the blower truck exploding. Great start to the season, Jr. should have won.


----------



## Lightningllc

Ok I'm alittle nervous for tonight. Looking at things we could be in for some major ice and snow or just a mix.


----------



## eatonpaving

Lightningllc;1459589 said:


> Ok I'm alittle nervous for tonight. Looking at things we could be in for some major ice and snow or just a mix.


news is calling for ice, i bet we get 6to8 tonight.....


----------



## Luther

Tscape;1459145 said:


> I start fertilizer operations around the second week of April.





HGT INC.;1459157 said:


> Too early, ground is still frozen in many areas. If you are caught making application on frozen turf or if it has standing water expect to pay a hefty fine from the Dept. of Ag. if caught. In 30 years plus of applying fert. never started this early. In addition, Bloomfield Twp, and W. Bloomfield Twp have their own code enforcement officers just itching to give you a ticket so you can appear in front of Judge Small. I only started twice in the the month of March. Normally a start is within the first or second week of April. I would bet the inspectors and code officers will be out in full force. Some companies have so many accounts that in order to treat all of the properties they will start this early, work in rain, make applications over leaves, even while the guys are cutting


Both of these guys know what they are talking about.

I just had a chat with the Dept of Ag's Pesticide Specialist (Molly) yesterday. They're on the lookout for the idiots that apply on frozen ground or where standing water is present.


----------



## dfd9

TCLA;1459603 said:


> Both of these guys know what they are talking about.
> 
> I just had a chat with the Dept of Ag's Pesticide Specialist (Molly) yesterday. They're on the lookout for the idiots that apply on frozen ground or where standing water is present.


Good! Thumbs Up


----------



## Superior L & L

We share a building with a fert company and they try to start the second week of march . There is usually still snow piles at the end of driveway. It seems like all the big players are out this early also. It's all about the production and $$$ to most these company's. They don't care about what's right and wrong


----------



## Luther

They'll change their tune once Molly pays them a visit. All it takes is one complaint to start the process.

It's just flat out wrong to do this and completely irresponsible on their part.


----------



## bln

Hey jim, post their number so we can turn them in.


----------



## TGS Inc.

Superior L & L;1459625 said:


> We share a building with a fert company and they try to start the second week of march . There is usually still snow piles at the end of driveway. It seems like all the big players are out this early also. It's all about the production and $$$ to most these company's. They don't care about what's right and wrong


As a former high production fert guy/company...I believe one of the biggest reasons they start so early is so the customer doesn't get a chance to switch providers on them. If the first ap is done, its much easier for the customer to just say "oh well, they already did the first ap, let them finish the year".


----------



## TGS Inc.

Anyone else having trouble getting on noaa.gov??


----------



## Luther

bln;1459633 said:


> Hey jim, post their number so we can turn them in.


I don't know who they are.

Paul does...


----------



## bln

I was talking about molly


----------



## Luther

Molly Mott (800) 292-3939


----------



## terrapro

TGS Inc.;1459637 said:


> Anyone else having trouble getting on noaa.gov??


Nope.

HAZARDOUS WEATHER OUTLOOK
NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE DETROIT/PONTIAC MI
415 AM EST TUE FEB 28 2012

MIZ047>049-053>055-060>063-068>070-075-076-082-083-290915-
MIDLAND-BAY-HURON-SAGINAW-TUSCOLA-SANILAC-SHIAWASSEE-GENESEE-LAPEER-
ST. CLAIR-LIVINGSTON-OAKLAND-MACOMB-WASHTENAW-WAYNE-LENAWEE-MONROE-
415 AM EST TUE FEB 28 2012

THIS HAZARDOUS WEATHER OUTLOOK IS FOR PORTIONS OF SOUTHEAST
MICHIGAN.

.DAY ONE...TODAY AND TONIGHT

A MIX OF SNOW...SLEET AND FREEZING RAIN WILL OVERSPREAD THE REGION
LATE TONIGHT. A GLAZING OF ICING IS POSSIBLE...WHILE SNOW
ACCUMULATIONS ARE FORECAST TO RANGE FROM A DUSTING IN DETROIT TO 2
TO 3 INCHES IN THE TRI CITIES. THE PRECIPITATION WILL BE THE RESULT
OF A WARM FRONT LIFTING INTO THE OHIO VALLEY AND SOUTHERN GREAT
LAKES IN ADVANCE OF A DEEPENING LOW PRESSURE SYSTEM OVER THE UPPER
MIDWEST. THOSE RESIDING IN OR PLANNING TRAVEL ACROSS SOUTHEAST
MICHIGAN LATE TONIGHT SHOULD CAREFULLY MONITOR THE WEATHER
FORECAST FOR THE LATEST UPDATES.

.DAYS TWO THROUGH SEVEN...WEDNESDAY THROUGH MONDAY

SNOW...SLEET AND FREEZING RAIN WILL TRANSITION TO LIGHT RAIN OR
DRIZZLE BY LATE WEDNESDAY MORNING. A GLAZING OF ICE ALONG WITH
MINOR SNOW ACCUMULATIONS WILL CARRY FROM OVERNIGHT TONIGHT THROUGH
THE WEDNESDAY MORNING COMMUTE.


----------



## TheXpress2002

Yes NOAA is having issues this morning. Should be good now.


----------



## Lightningllc

How does everyone feel that we could get 2" tonight but 50 tomorrow. I know the customer will not like us salting and if not pay for it. I hate this when they call for ice/snow and we get 2" and it's 40 by 10am 50 by 1am. 

What is everyone's thoughts??

Do you salt / plow / leave it alone.


----------



## Superior L & L

I do whatever I need to to have it clean and wet when there employees show up for work, typically 8:00 am. A lot can happen between 8 and 10:00am when it starts to melt. That being said everyone knows there own customers and the level of service they require


----------



## Matson Snow

Lightningllc;1459665 said:


> How does everyone feel that we could get 2" tonight but 50 tomorrow. I know the customer will not like us salting and if not pay for it. I hate this when they call for ice/snow and we get 2" and it's 40 by 10am 50 by 1am.
> 
> What is everyone's thoughts??
> 
> Do you salt / plow / leave it alone.


Do what Needs to be Done......The More you do the More You Make......payup

You need the Beer money so when we meet up you have enough Cash....


----------



## redskinsfan34

Where are you guys seeing 2"? All I see and hear is a coating of ice and less than a half inch of snow.


----------



## TheXpress2002

redskinsfan34;1459686 said:


> Where are you guys seeing 2"? All I see and hear is a coating of ice and less than a half inch of snow.


North of 59 "potentially" 1-2" of snow with .15" of ice.

Everyone south of that will be lucky to get .1" of ice

Again we will play the 1 degree game.


----------



## Lightningllc

With ice you can justify salting more than a half inch of snow then going to 50 degrees the next day.

I hate finishing up the winter taking a chance of pissing off the customer. But like madsen said SALT ITpayuppayuppayup


----------



## firelwn82

I'm hoping for all ice and no snow. I can salt the crap out of everything and it will be good and then I can go to work at the FD for the day. Would be a nice finish to the month. Thanks for the updates Ryan, even if mother nature wants to be a who-a this year.


----------



## redskinsfan34

TheXpress2002;1459692 said:


> North of 59 "potentially" 1-2" of snow with .15" of ice.
> 
> Everyone south of that will be lucky to get .1" of ice
> 
> Again we will play the 1 degree game.


Ah. Understood. Thank you.


----------



## hosejockey4506

Lightningllc;1459665 said:


> How does everyone feel that we could get 2" tonight but 50 tomorrow. I know the customer will not like us salting and if not pay for it. I hate this when they call for ice/snow and we get 2" and it's 40 by 10am 50 by 1am.
> 
> What is everyone's thoughts??
> 
> Do you salt / plow / leave it alone.


I do what ever needs to be done so at time of open there lots are clear. 
residentials i will normally leave if its 1.5-2 inch with 40 degree weather on the way before noon.


----------



## Lightningllc

hosejockey4506;1459720 said:


> I do what ever needs to be done so at time of open there lots are clear.
> residentials i will normally leave if its 1.5-2 inch with 40 degree weather on the way before noon.


The problem I am leaving out is that we do 12 all inclusive condo sites!!! Commerical yes it will be done.

By the time my sidewalk guys get there it will be melting at condos

Resi's no


----------



## HGT INC.

TCLA;1459603 said:


> Both of these guys know what they are talking about.
> 
> I just had a chat with the Dept of Ag's Pesticide Specialist (Molly) yesterday. They're on the lookout for the idiots that apply on frozen ground or where standing water is present.


Told you so..........have I ever lied to you guys before?


----------



## HGT INC.

Lightningllc;1459665 said:


> How does everyone feel that we could get 2" tonight but 50 tomorrow. I know the customer will not like us salting and if not pay for it. I hate this when they call for ice/snow and we get 2" and it's 40 by 10am 50 by 1am.
> 
> What is everyone's thoughts??
> 
> Do you salt / plow / leave it alone.


Would you rather treat it or have 1-800 call sam paying you a visit.


----------



## Luther

HGT INC.;1459754 said:


> Told you so..........have I ever lied to you guys before?


How 'bout telling us what the exceptions are pertaining to this Mr. Smarty Pants?


----------



## Lightningllc

HGT INC.;1459756 said:


> Would you rather treat it or have 1-800 call sam paying you a visit.


If its icy I'm gonna salt. Question was for condos. Thanks for the input.


----------



## HGT INC.

TCLA;1459763 said:


> How 'bout telling us what the exceptions are pertaining to this Mr. Smarty Pants?


I don't know of any exceptions that allow you to apply fert. to frozen ground and or standing water? However, if there are exceptions please explain.


----------



## procut

Lightningllc;1459724 said:


> The problem I am leaving out is that we do 12 all inclusive condo sites!!! Commerical yes it will be done.
> 
> By the time my sidewalk guys get there it will be melting at condos
> 
> Resi's no





HGT INC.;1459756 said:


> Would you rather treat it or have 1-800 call sam paying you a visit.





Lightningllc;1459768 said:


> If its icy I'm gonna salt. Question was for condos. Thanks for the input.


Judging by what the weather guesser was just saying on the noon news I don't think there is going to be much to worry about.


----------



## newhere

*URGENT!!!!!!!!*

For MNLA memebers and any one else that can possibly make it....

I know it makes it very hard to show up with only ones days notice, but lets be real guys. Can you imagine how nice things would be when your lawn crews and small trucks are done being harassed?!?!?

Its at 11 so that gives us plenty of time to go salt and get to lansing.

Green Industry Call To Action!

We need your attendance to make a visual impression on the legislative members of the House Transportation Committee Meeting tomorrow at 12:00 p.m.!!

-	On your way to a job site do you avoid certain areas because you've heard that the weigh master is pulling trucks and trailers over? 
-	Have you been pulled over, sat on the side of the road, and then received a hefty fine because you weren't in full compliance?

If you answered yes to either of these questions, I have good news for you. A Bill has been introduced by Representative MacMaster that changes the definition of a commercial motor vehicle for all trucks doing business in the State of Michigan!

Currently a commercial motor vehicle is a vehicle that has a GVWR, combination with rating, or combination GWR of 10,001 pounds or more. This Bill increases the GVWR to 26,001 pounds or more. If this Bill passes, you are no longer considered driving a commercial motor vehicle and you no longer have to comply with all the difficult and expensive parts of the law.

This Bill is up tomorrow in the House Transportation Committee and WE NEED TO FILL THE ROOM to show that we support this change!

The House Transportation Committee Meeting is being held:

Date: February 29, 2012
Time:	12:00 p.m.
Place:	House Office Building
124 N. Capitol Ave. (the building on the corner of Capitol and Ottawa Sts.)
Room 519

We'll meet at 11:00 a.m. in the lobby of the House Office Building, with the members of the Michigan Farm Bureau to go over details of the Bill and what we'll do as we go into the Committee Room (a light lunch will be provided).

Please let me know if you'll be attending by calling me at 517-381-0437 or emailing me at: [email protected].


----------



## newhere

Justin, you got harassed a awful lot last year. Can you show? 

Im sure we can get a car pool together and get a few groups going. Come on now guys we all complain and this isnt going to change unless we do something, the MNLA NEEDS YOU ON THIS.


----------



## newhere

hosejokey, i know you mentioned you got poped the other night in your salt rig. Wouldnt it have been nice if this bill was in place. 

2 hours of your time???


----------



## 24v6spd

newhere;1459828 said:


> *URGENT!!!!!!!!*
> 
> For MNLA memebers and any one else that can possibly make it....
> 
> I know it makes it very hard to show up with only ones days notice, but lets be real guys. Can you imagine how nice things would be when your lawn crews and small trucks are done being harassed?!?!?
> 
> Its at 11 so that gives us plenty of time to go salt and get to lansing.
> 
> Green Industry Call To Action!
> 
> We need your attendance to make a visual impression on the legislative members of the House Transportation Committee Meeting tomorrow at 12:00 p.m.!!
> 
> -	On your way to a job site do you avoid certain areas because you've heard that the weigh master is pulling trucks and trailers over?
> -	Have you been pulled over, sat on the side of the road, and then received a hefty fine because you weren't in full compliance?
> 
> If you answered yes to either of these questions, I have good news for you. A Bill has been introduced by Representative MacMaster that changes the definition of a commercial motor vehicle for all trucks doing business in the State of Michigan!
> 
> Currently a commercial motor vehicle is a vehicle that has a GVWR, combination with rating, or combination GWR of 10,001 pounds or more. This Bill increases the GVWR to 26,001 pounds or more. If this Bill passes, you are no longer considered driving a commercial motor vehicle and you no longer have to comply with all the difficult and expensive parts of the law.
> 
> This Bill is up tomorrow in the House Transportation Committee and WE NEED TO FILL THE ROOM to show that we support this change!
> 
> The House Transportation Committee Meeting is being held:
> 
> Date: February 29, 2012
> Time:	12:00 p.m.
> Place:	House Office Building
> 124 N. Capitol Ave. (the building on the corner of Capitol and Ottawa Sts.)
> Room 519
> 
> We'll meet at 11:00 a.m. in the lobby of the House Office Building, with the members of the Michigan Farm Bureau to go over details of the Bill and what we'll do as we go into the Committee Room (a light lunch will be provided).
> 
> Please let me know if you'll be attending by calling me at 517-381-0437 or emailing me at: [email protected].


I am going to try and make that. Makes a lot of sense to me. For those who can't make it you can call or e-mail your Senator and Representative and let them know you support this. The implications of this are huge. cell phone law. etc. Thanks for bringing this to our attention this is the first I've heard of it.


----------



## Milwaukee

newhere

What city they in? Lincoln Park?


----------



## newhere

no lansing

can you get a few people together?


----------



## Milwaukee

newhere;1459841 said:


> no lansing
> 
> can you get a few people together?


With this short notice it be extremely hard plus van with 15 seats isn't on road until April.

But I will spread words to people I know.


----------



## TKO1

Does anyone know where I can get about 20 tons of 21a crushed limestone delivered to canton at this time of year?


----------



## terrapro

newhere;1459841 said:


> no lansing
> 
> can you get a few people together?


I have family in town but I might be able to do noon. If anyone is driving through Howell on 96 or 59 and want to grab me let me know.


----------



## Lightningllc

TKO1;1459852 said:


> Does anyone know where I can get about 20 tons of 21a crushed limestone delivered to canton at this time of year?


Brian2484674093. Bjt trucking


----------



## Lightningllc

newhere;1459830 said:


> Justin, you got harassed a awful lot last year. Can you show?
> 
> Im sure we can get a car pool together and get a few groups going. Come on now guys we all complain and this isnt going to change unless we do something, the MNLA NEEDS YOU ON THIS.


I have a doctor appt with wife, I would go novi needs to be stopped.


----------



## 24v6spd

*Hb5228 (2011)*

HOUSE BILL No. 5228

December 14, 2011, Introduced by Reps. MacMaster, Goike, Potvin, Haveman, Huuki, Horn, Pettalia and Yonker and referred to the Committee on Transportation.

A bill to amend 1963 PA 181, entitled

"Motor carrier safety act of 1963,"

by amending section 1a (MCL 480.11a), as amended by 2011 PA 160.

THE PEOPLE OF THE STATE OF MICHIGAN ENACT:

Sec. 1a. (1) This state adopts the following provisions of

title 49 of the code of federal regulations on file with the office

of the secretary of state, except where modified by this act:

(a) Hazardous materials regulations, being 49 CFR parts 105

through 180 except for the transportation of agricultural products

for which an exception from the application of 49 CFR subchapter C

and 49 CFR part 172, subparts G and H, is provided under 49 CFR

173.5, is specifically authorized if the transportation is in

compliance with this act and other state law.

(b) Motor carrier safety regulations, being 49 CFR parts 40,

356, 365, 368, 371 through 373, 375, 376, 379, 382, 383, 385, 387,

390 through 393, 395 through 399 including the appendices of each

part, except for the following:

(i) Except as provided in this subparagraph, where the term

"United States department of transportation", "federal motor

carrier safety administration", "federal motor carrier safety

administrator", "director", "bureau of motor carrier safety",

"pipeline and hazardous materials administration", or "associate

administrator for hazardous materials safety" appears, it refers to

the department of state police. If the term is being used for the

purposes of 49 CFR part 397 as it relates to routing and movement

of hazardous materials, it refers to the Michigan state

transportation department.

(ii) Where "interstate" appears, it shall mean means intrastate

or interstate, or both, as applicable, except as specifically

provided in this act.

(iii) Where "special agent of the federal motor carrier safety

administration", "administration personnel", or "hazardous

materials enforcement specialist" appears, it either means a peace

officer or an enforcement member of the motor carrier division of

the department of state police.

(iv) Where MCS 63 appears, it means MC 9 and MC 9b.

(v) Where MCS 64 appears, it means UD-70.

(vi) Exempt intracity zones and the regulations applicable to

exempt intracity zones do not apply to this act.

(2) This act does not apply to a bus operated by a public

transit agency operating under any of the following:

(a) A county, city, township, or village as provided by law,

or other authority incorporated under 1963 PA 55, MCL 124.351 to

124.359. Each authority and governmental agency incorporated under

1963 PA 55, MCL 124.351 to 124.359, has the exclusive jurisdiction

to determine its own contemplated routes, hours of service,

estimated transit vehicle miles, costs of public transportation

services, and projected capital improvements or projects within its

service area.

(b) An authority incorporated under the metropolitan

transportation authorities act of 1967, 1967 PA 204, MCL 124.401 to

124.426, or that operates a transportation service under an

interlocal agreement as that term is defined in section 2 of the

urban cooperation act of 1967, 1967 (Ex Sess) PA 7, MCL 124.502.

(c) A contract entered into under 1967 (Ex Sess) PA 8, MCL

124.531 to 124.536, or 1951 PA 35, MCL 124.1 to 124.13.

(d) An authority incorporated under the public transportation

authority act, 1986 PA 196, MCL 124.451 to 124.479, or a nonprofit

corporation organized under the nonprofit corporation act, 1982 PA

162, MCL 450.2101 to 450.3192, that provides transportation

services.

(e) An authority financing public improvements to

transportation systems under the revenue bond act of 1933, 1933 PA

94, MCL 141.101 to 141.140.

(3) This act does not apply to a commercial motor vehicle that

is operated entirely within this state and not otherwise involved

with the movement of interstate property or passengers in commerce.

As used in this subsection, "commercial motor vehicle" means any

self-propelled or towed vehicle designed or used on public highways

to transport passengers or property that has either a gross vehicle

weight rating or an actual gross weight or gross combination weight

rating or an actual gross combination weight of 26,001 or more

pounds.

(4) (3) As used in this act:

(a) "Hazardous material vehicle inspection or repair facility"

means a commercial enterprise that performs inspections,

certification, testing, or repairs to commercial motor vehicles

transporting hazardous materials as required by 49 CFR parts 105 to

180 and includes motor carriers that perform the inspections,

certification, testing, or repairs to vehicles owned or leased by

the motor carrier.

(b) "Medical examiner" means that term as defined under 49 CFR

390.5.


----------



## caitlyncllc

I don't see this getting law getting passed. There is toooooooo much revenue generated by all of the tickets/licence plate fees/registration fees/and so forth involved with these vehichles for a cash-strapped government to pass this. 
But, I might go anyway (and I'm not even a landscraper). It would certainly make all of our lives easier and our profit margins better. Cole, if I am going I will let you know.


----------



## TKO1

Thanks Lightning


----------



## 24v6spd

caitlyncllc;1459866 said:


> I don't see this getting law getting passed. There is toooooooo much revenue generated by all of the tickets/licence plate fees/registration fees/and so forth involved with these vehichles for a cash-strapped government to pass this.
> But, I might go anyway (and I'm not even a landscraper). It would certainly make all of our lives easier and our profit margins better. Cole, if I am going I will let you know.


I think it has a great chance of passing. Just got through talking to my state reps office, he is the Majority Vice chair of the transportation committee. Tommorow is testimony. I will probably be talkig to him Thursday evening and can get a better take on this.


----------



## 24v6spd

Newhere, just wondering if you posted that info on lawnsite. Haven;t been over there in a long time but every person helps.


----------



## dfd9

Maybe they could add in a clause about idiot motor carrier officers not knowing the difference between actual width and potential width as well.


----------



## Matson Snow

dfd9;1459879 said:


> Maybe they could add in a clause about idiot motor carrier officers not knowing the difference between actual width and potential width as well.


Interpretation of the Law My Friend......:salute:


----------



## Luther

HGT INC.;1459772 said:


> I don't know of any exceptions that allow you to apply fert. to frozen ground and or standing water? However, if there are exceptions please explain.


The label on the bag/container can be your friend, or it can be your enemy. :waving:


----------



## hosejockey4506

newhere;1459831 said:


> hosejokey, i know you mentioned you got poped the other night in your salt rig. Wouldnt it have been nice if this bill was in place.
> 
> 2 hours of your time???


ive gotten it a few times.

damn weigh master has been sitting in the sub south of fenton sand and gravel this week.

I will see if i can switch the one and only appointment i have this week


----------



## PowersTree

Hosejockey, 

if your heading out, id be interested in car pooling with ya. 

While I've been lucky since being on my own, I can't count how many time I've been stopped (until we salted an accident site one night for the local FD to cut the passengers out) They had the road closed in front of our job site and we didn't want to drive around, so I offered to salt the scene real quick. It was a night with ice accumulation and you could barely walk. The next day we got a call from the local commander thanking us, and mysteriously our trucks didn't get stopped pulling out of the shop anymore.


----------



## TheXpress2002

WWA posted for everyone.


----------



## Greenstar lawn

TheXpress2002;1459993 said:


> WWA posted for everyone.


What is the timeframe of the storm?


----------



## madskier1986

Does anything think that it might be a good idea to pre-salt late tonight? Or is that just a bad idea as I should wait to see if we get what the local weather guys say is coming?


----------



## procut

madskier1986;1460027 said:


> Does anything think that it might be a good idea to pre-salt late tonight? Or is that just a bad idea as I should wait to see if we get what the local weather guys say is coming?


I would say wait, but that's just me, never been a big fan of pre-salting.


----------



## Matson Snow

procut;1460029 said:


> I would say wait, but that's just me, never been a big fan of pre-salting.


I am a HUGE Fan of Pre-Plowing.........payup


----------



## M & D LAWN

The local stations have been talking about this icing event for a few days, the general public should be well aware of it. Based on the timing of this, early morning, you might me better off pre-salting, if for no other reason to by yourself some time in the morning. If it does get bad and you run a route system to salt you're going to have a hard time getting to your accounts in a timely manner, jmo.


----------



## newhere

hosejockey4506;1459956 said:


> ive gotten it a few times.
> 
> damn weigh master has been sitting in the sub south of fenton sand and gravel this week.
> 
> I will see if i can switch the one and only appointment i have this week


really? why would he sit there? i never see much action going out of that pit, unless they opened it back up. The one in a silver f-150 likes to sit over on fish lake and grange hall ALLLLL the time.

come on guys, just got another email from her saying that ONLY 5 people are going. I really dont want to go either but i will pledge my participation as long as i can get some one else to pledge theirs???

Who will match me?


----------



## Milwaukee

I know 2 guys that are planning attend there tomorrow but if there ice in morning then mostly likey not.


----------



## newhere

come on mow, meeting is at 12 if you want to miss the intro. If they dont have their lots salted by then nothing will help em.


----------



## 2FAST4U

24v6spd;1459838 said:


> I am going to try and make that. Makes a lot of sense to me. For those who can't make it you can call or e-mail your Senator and Representative and let them know you support this. The implications of this are huge. cell phone law. etc. Thanks for bringing this to our attention this is the first I've heard of it.


I cant make it but I will call first thing in the morning. What should I tell them I'm supporting? do you guys have a bill number or law name? thanks and yes this would be huge!!!


----------



## Tscape

TCLA;1459763 said:


> How 'bout telling us what the exceptions are pertaining to this Mr. Smarty Pants?


I would say one exception would be a fert only application, also lime. Although it is still not responsible, it is not regulated by the MDA. Also a fungicide app that has snow mold on the product's label.


----------



## HGT INC.

Tscape;1460110 said:


> I would say one exception would be a fert only application, also lime. Although it is still not responsible, it is not regulated by the MDA. Also a fungicide app that has snow mold on the product's label.


When you make the 1st application, 99 percent it is usually fertilization with a pre-m. Most snow mold treatments would include a good raking and a dose of N. I don't think I would treat snow mold with a fungicide at this time of the year. I have checked on several of my customer's lawns and snow mold does not appear to be a big issue this Spring. Probably because of the lack of snowfall. Even if you only treated with fert,only, lime or a fungicide now your treatments will be of a little effect for your customer, on the other hand it would be revenue for the applicator.Long story short, be responsible and you won't have to worry about the code enforcement officer or the MDA watching you. Fert. application are regulated by the MDA on a variety of issues. They don't allow fert.to be applied on frozen turf, standing water and on concrete or any other paved surface. Fert. run off is a big concern as it most always ends up in lakes and streams.


----------



## Superior L & L

I know for a while trugreen added another app to there program. It was a lime application right as the snow was melting. It was because all there customers are on auto renew so they would get a app down before the customer had a chance to change company's. Also if the customer complained and cancelled saying they didn't authorize the program they were only out a cheep lime app and not the expensive stuff


----------



## HGT INC.

Superior L & L;1460169 said:


> I know for a while trugreen added another app to there program. It was a lime application right as the snow was melting. It was because all there customers are on auto renew so they would get a app down before the customer had a chance to change company's. Also if the customer complained and cancelled saying they didn't authorize the program they were only out a cheep lime app and not the expensive stuff


Its all about money.


----------



## Tscape

HGT INC.;1460163 said:


> When you make the 1st application, 99 percent it is usually fertilization with a pre-m. Most snow mold treatments would include a good raking and a dose of N. I don't think I would treat snow mold with a fungicide at this time of the year. I have checked on several of my customer's lawns and snow mold does not appear to be a big issue this Spring. Probably because of the lack of snowfall. Even if you only treated with fert,only, lime or a fungicide now your treatments will be of a little effect for your customer, on the other hand it would be revenue for the applicator.Long story short, be responsible and you won't have to worry about the code enforcement officer or the MDA watching you. Fert. application are regulated by the MDA on a variety of issues. They don't allow fert.to be applied on frozen turf, standing water and on concrete or any other paved surface. Fert. run off is a big concern as it most always ends up in lakes and streams.


To be clear, I am not saying I would or have made these applications. I am just pointing out possible exceptions. I am very well aware of how to treat for snow mold and how fert run-off can effect the waterways. I have been a licenced applicator since 1992 and owned a licensed business since 1999.


----------



## 24v6spd

*Hb5228 (2011)*



2FAST4U;1460067 said:


> I cant make it but I will call first thing in the morning. What should I tell them I'm supporting? do you guys have a bill number or law name? thanks and yes this would be huge!!!


It is HB (house bill) 5228. Here is a list of the transportation comittee, you can find their numbers on the Michigan House of Reps website.Transportation
Committee Testimony
Committee Minutes
No SubCommittees

Committee Members: 
Paul E. Opsommer (R), Committee Chair, 93rd District
Ben Glardon (R), Majority Vice-Chair, 85th District
Kevin Daley (R), 82nd District
Wayne A. Schmidt (R), 104th District
Matt Huuki (R), 110th District
Bradford C. Jacobsen (R), 46th District
Paul Muxlow (R), 83rd District
Rick Olson (R), 55th District
Mark Ouimet (R), 52nd District
Pat Somerville (R), 23rd District
Douglas A. Geiss (D), Minority Vice-Chair, 22nd District
Alberta Tinsley Talabi (D), 3rd District
David E. Nathan (D), 11th District
Lesia Liss (D), 28th District
Barb Byrum (D), 67th District
Charles Smiley (D), 50th District
Roy Schmidt (D), 76th District

Mary Lou Terrien, Committee Clerk
517-373-1260
[email protected]


----------



## Lightningllc

So what's the verdict on the weather tonight.


----------



## Matson Snow

Lightningllc;1460216 said:


> So what's the verdict on the weather tonight.


My Verdict is.........Keep Drinking....Nothing is Gonna Happen..........:waving:


----------



## Lightningllc

Matson Snow;1460230 said:


> My Verdict is.........Keep Drinking....Nothing is Gonna Happen..........:waving:


I wish I could!!!!! Instead I'm going to bed til 1 am I think


----------



## Matson Snow

Lightningllc;1460234 said:


> I wish I could!!!!! Instead I'm going to bed til 1 am I think


Well......Have Fun......:salute:


----------



## HGT INC.

Tscape;1460181 said:


> To be clear, I am not saying I would or have made these applications. I am just pointing out possible exceptions. I am very well aware of how to treat for snow mold and how fert run-off can effect the waterways. I have been a licenced applicator since 1992 and owned a licensed business since 1999.


You asked a question and I answered it.


----------



## Tscape

HGT INC.;1460280 said:


> You asked a question and I answered it.


Thank you for your response. Still, I tfelt obliged to clarify. Aren't discussions fun?


----------



## HGT INC.

Tscape;1460294 said:


> Thank you for your response. Still, I tfelt obliged to clarify. Aren't discussions fun?


No problem, this is how we learn our trade. Experience and education passed on from one and other is priceless. After 39 plus years of work I'm still learning something new just about everyday. Thanks Jerry.


----------



## PowersTree

Lightningllc;1460216 said:


> So what's the verdict on the weather tonight.


The verdict around here is pre salting at 2. Just got the call. I love having zero tolerance sites  Even this lame winter has worked me a bit.


----------



## Do It All Do It Right

newhere;1460052 said:


> come on mow, meeting is at 12 if you want to miss the intro. If they dont have their lots salted by then nothing will help em.


When where how we getting there?


----------



## Icemelter

If tonight becomes difficult--

We will be open for business after midnight. (10 and Dequindre--Warren)

Bulk Salt--$65 per yard
Magic Treated Salt--not recommended if temps stay above 25 degrees (too expensive)
Sodium Brine $ 0.15 per gallon 
Calcium Brine $ 0.28 per gallon
Peladow
Dragon Melt

Look up our website for more info www.icemelters.biz 
Cash or credit card
Let's hope for minimal ice.


----------



## TheXpress2002

Short range models have all rain south of 696.....currently


----------



## PowersTree

Icemelter;1460407 said:


> Let's hope for minimal ice.


I'm PRAYING for ice. A good tree damaging storm would be beautiful!!!!!!!!! It would make owning a business not look so bleak this winter.


----------



## snow_man_48045

Temp not falling much on the east side yet. Selfridge ANG still comming in at 34.1 F


----------



## Greenstar lawn

Just watched the weather guessers and they were saying north of 69 is where the snow and sleet will be. Anything below that will get light sleet and then change over to all rain by 4 am.


----------



## FIREMEDIC2572

Chesnutt Outdoor Services and Irish Brothers Services will be in Lansing.... This is important to us...


----------



## Metro Lawn

Looks like nothing is making it to the ground at this point. All area traffic cams show dry pavement.


----------



## TGS Inc.

Raining in Dearborn...


----------



## esshakim

raining hard in southfield sounds like there might be some ice mixed up in there ..


----------



## Leisure Time LC

Freezing rain in South Lyon, lots and roads are fine at the moment


----------



## brookline

TGS Inc.;1460537 said:


> Raining in Dearborn...


Keep me in the loop out there if you can Wayne. Thank you!

All rain currently in Wayne. Still 35o here!


----------



## TGS Inc.

brookline;1460544 said:


> Keep me in the loop out there if you can Wayne. Thank you!
> 
> All rain currently in Wayne. Still 35o here!


Will do!

Had some freezing drizzle while leaving my house heading to shop in Inkster...


----------



## GimmeSnow!!

Started freezing rain in waterford about 15 min ago.


----------



## Lightningllc

Little slush in Brighton but otherwise just wet.


----------



## caitlyncllc

Everything just wet in fenton, but there is smeme mix iN the rain. What's it like in flint?


----------



## eatonpaving

big ice pellets in garden [email protected]


----------



## Lightningllc

Oakland county salted roads out here.


----------



## Luther

Farmington Hills sites slushing up nicely...32 here. Mostly rain with a little mix falling. I see lots of salt trucks out.


----------



## grassmaster06

Wyandotte is all rain anyone know what 96 and newburg is like,anyone salting yet


----------



## Glockshot73!

Warren is ice rain sleet mix. No accumulations yet heading out to che.ck sites farther north now.


----------



## snowman6

Raining in Milford. Some slushy areas,otherwise just wet.


----------



## NewImgLwn&Lndsc

Pouring in Livonia. A few degrees colder and this would have been pretty ugly.


----------



## TGS Inc.

Perhaps I am to blame for the blizzard that wasn't and the ice storm that is crapping out on us...

I have never been a "park the car in the garage" kind of guy (mostly because there are too many damn kids toys). But prior to "the blizzard" I cleaned all bikes, wagons, trikes, ect. and made room for my wifes car to be tucked in nicely for her to leave for grad school at 5am. Of course it petered out...Then tonight, as the kids tried very hard to fill in mommys parking spot, I made room again for the car...And well here we are, not much happening....

Sorry!

lol

-Wayne


----------



## hosejockey4506

just rain in fenton still


----------



## Superior L & L

North sides of building are slicky !!!! lots are slush covered and .............. We are salting


----------



## Superior L & L

TGS Inc.;1460570 said:


> Perhaps I am to blame for the blizzard that wasn't and the ice storm that is crapping out on us...
> 
> I have never been a "park the car in the garage" kind of guy (mostly because there are too many damn kids toys). But prior to "the blizzard" I cleaned all bikes, wagons, trikes, ect. and made room for my wifes car to be tucked in nicely for her to leave for grad school at 5am. Of course it petered out...Then tonight, as the kids tried very hard to fill in mommys parking spot, I made room again for the car...And well here we are, not much happening....
> 
> Sorry!
> 
> lol
> 
> -Wayne


Nice going WAYNE !!! Thanks :laughing:


----------



## hosejockey4506

Superior L & L;1460572 said:


> North sides of building are slicky !!!! lots are slush covered and .............. We are salting


flint?????????


----------



## Lightningllc

Salts just washing away. It's raining so hard. What to do ice melt is gone in 5 minutes.


----------



## GimmeSnow!!

That's what I'm wondering, minor slush out not all that slippery, heavy rain falling now, no sleet mixing in, its getting closer to opening times, do I salt? If I do, will it even hold? I got a full hopper last night before going home so I'm hoping to use that today at some point


----------



## Superior L & L

hosejockey4506;1460577 said:


> flint?????????


Yeppers....,


----------



## Allor Outdoor

Wow it is REALLY coming down hard in Milford! Haven't seen any ice yet though


----------



## terrapro

Allor Outdoor;1460586 said:


> Wow it is REALLY coming down hard in Milford! Haven't seen any ice yet though


Same here,


----------



## Luther

Rose 2 degrees here in Southfield. Now 35 according to my truck.

Nice rain happening here too. What is slushed up probaly won't live much longer...bummer.

However trees icing up now in AA according to someone I have on stand by.


----------



## terrapro

I am just waiting for that temp drop that always happens at sun up time.


----------



## Luther

If you haven't yet...you have the green light from me on your L T. Cole.


----------



## Lightningllc

Jim what are you doing


----------



## grassmaster06

Just got in from checking some sites and it's raining like crazy ,as of right now hydroplaning is more of a concern on Southfield freeway than ice temps are around 34 ,these temps are crazy this year ,this would of been one good snow if it was colder out .just heard they are supposed to 5ft of snow in sierra nevada


----------



## Luther

Many routes are already completed...I've cut a lot of trucks lose. Others are still on stand by. Auburn Hills was actually found icy....most others only slushy in spots. Treating anything slushy basically. Southern site are sad cause they're just wet.


----------



## Superior L & L

Lightningllc;1460602 said:


> Jim what are you doing


He is green lighting the L T.


----------



## Greenstar lawn

About quarter inch of slush here in chesterfield and still sleeting. Roads are flooded. My truck is reading 33


----------



## alternative

metro- whats it like by you?


----------



## alternative

wow, just noticed..1000 posts (seven yrs to date)


----------



## Lightningllc

Sean. Johns at ford field, I salted but it's just melting with the rain.


----------



## Luther

Superior L & L;1460607 said:


> He is green lighting the L T.


Yes sir I am.


----------



## 2FAST4U

The clem was mostly wet, slush up in chesterfield. Temps were jumping around from 32-34...salted almost everything.


----------



## Glockshot73!

Salted everything in Warren and Sterling Heights. Ice was building up on trees and power lines at one point but now looks to be melting off temps back up to 33.

Chris


----------



## 24v6spd

FIREMEDIC2572;1460525 said:


> Chesnutt Outdoor Services and Irish Brothers Services will be in Lansing.... This is important to us...


Thumbs Up:salute:


----------



## ACutAbovemi

33 in commerce ice on everything ground is slowly turning to slush.


----------



## Lightningllc

Is anyone seeing ice or slush??


----------



## Allor Outdoor

Ice turning to slush...after its salted


----------



## Allor Outdoor

All of my sites needed some form of treatment. I saw the most slush/ice build up on the north facing sides of my accounts


----------



## Lightningllc

Concretes drying up with the wind. I think it's a bust oh well put alittle material down.


----------



## caitlyncllc

I think its time for a nap.


----------



## michigancutter

Calcium was useless this morning. More wet then icy in th Clem. Wil, u salted in the clem area this morning?


----------



## redskinsfan34

Lightningllc;1460611 said:


> Sean. Johns at ford field,


Are you saying one of Metro's accounts is Ford field? Wow. Good for him! I had no idea.


----------



## caitlyncllc

High temps for the day have dropped 6 to 8 degrees from what they said yesterday.


----------



## ACutAbovemi

Ya metro runs the show


----------



## 2FAST4U

michigancutter;1460656 said:


> Calcium was useless this morning. More wet then icy in th Clem. Wil, u salted in the clem area this morning?


Only because I had material left in my salter. It was in there for a week really wanted to get rid of it!! Only about 400lbs prob wont even charge them


----------



## TheXpress2002

With the possibility of 70 degrees next Wednesday

CATCH YOU ON THE FLIPSIDE...


----------



## 2FAST4U

TheXpress2002;1460751 said:


> CATCH YOU ON THE FLIPSIDE...


We can only hope!!!


----------



## caitlyncllc

thexpress2002;1460751 said:


> with the possibility of 70 next wednesday
> 
> catch you on the flipside...


*thats it!!! Winters over!!! *


----------



## Milwaukee

Is everybody going to Michigan Transportion meeting? 3 guys is going that I know.


----------



## alternative

its still Feb - winter is not even close to being done... Weve had snow (accumulation) in April. I wouldnt pack it up just yet.


----------



## TheXpress2002

alternative;1460763 said:


> its still Feb - winter is not even close to being done... Weve had snow (accumulation) in April. I wouldnt pack it up just yet.


Weeklies just came out and a torch has been lit. (not that it hasnt been lit in relation to winter standards)

+4 degrees above average for March and April.

I understand what you are saying though


----------



## 24v6spd

Milwaukee;1460762 said:


> Is everybody going to Michigan Transportion meeting? 3 guys is going that I know.


I was planning on going but due to unforeseen truck problem I will not make it .Here is the link http://www.house.mi.gov/publiccommitteeschedule/MeetingDisplay.aspx?BroadcastKey=2716 anyone who wants to watch the testimony webcast live


----------



## 24v6spd

24v6spd;1460781 said:


> I was planning on going but due to unforeseen truck problem I will not make it .Here is the link http://www.house.mi.gov/publiccommitteeschedule/MeetingDisplay.aspx?BroadcastKey=2716for anyone who wants to watch the testimony webcast live


Once you get to that page click on FULL SCHEDULE, then go to today at 12:00 Pm and click on transportation.


----------



## procut

I would say winter's over. Historically once March 1st hits, we're done, with everything. I never once plowed in March, I think maybe salted once or twice, but thats it. I did plow a little on April 6th, 2009, but that was a freak storm.

Anyways, even though I don't post a lot, I'm on here everyday and enjoy the thread / site.

I know a lot of us do landscaping / excavating / lawn care in the summer mothns. I wish you all the best of luck with that. Between fuel prices and the economy in gneral it's going to be another challanging year I'm sure. 

Regardless, good luck everyone, see you all back here next November!!!


----------



## 24v6spd

in like a lamb out like a lion>


----------



## Superior L & L

Historically we usually get something up here the week oh the mgia show


----------



## 24v6spd

The guy who testified from the towing association was an idiot.


----------



## RayRay

Just watched the hour long program on the house Bill up in Lansing. What did you guys think?? I thought the farm bureau ins. guy was excellent. He stated our concerns with these laws very clearly. The cop & weigh master guy were clueless on costs, time & bringing up the alcohol stuff. Like we all keep saying it just a money making thing. Notice how when they asked who is getting this revenue nobody knew !!! Very interesting.... I hope this Bill passes because I think the example of a private person with the same truck & trailer driving around & is not DOT compliant & we are is a joke!! Also having to pay $480 for a 24,000 plate when it's a 3/4 ton truck is not fair either.


----------



## 24v6spd

Superior L & L;1460838 said:


> Historically we usually get something up here the week oh the mgia show


I plowed on 3-5 and 3-11 last year.


----------



## dfd9

procut;1460809 said:


> I would say winter's over. Historically once March 1st hits, we're done, with everything. I never once plowed in March, I think maybe salted once or twice, but thats it. I did plow a little on April 6th, 2009, but that was a freak storm.
> 
> Anyways, even though I don't post a lot, I'm on here everyday and enjoy the thread / site.
> 
> I know a lot of us do landscaping / excavating / lawn care in the summer mothns. I wish you all the best of luck with that. Between fuel prices and the economy in gneral it's going to be another challanging year I'm sure.
> 
> Regardless, good luck everyone, see you all back here next November!!!


Either you haven't been plowing long, or are in some weird banana belt. March can be a terrible month for plowing.



RayRay;1460896 said:


> Also having to pay $480 for a 24,000 plate when it's a 3/4 ton truck is not fair either.


This is not a requirement, hasn't been for a few years. One of the members here posted a letter from SOS stating it wasn't. I printed it off for use if necessary.


----------



## 24v6spd

RayRay;1460896 said:


> Just watched the hour long program on the house Bill up in Lansing. What did you guys think?? I thought the farm bureau ins. guy was excellent. He stated our concerns with these laws very clearly. The cop & weigh master guy were clueless on costs, time & bringing up the alcohol stuff. Like we all keep saying it just a money making thing. Notice how when they asked who is getting this revenue nobody knew !!! Very interesting.... I hope this Bill passes because I think the example of a private person with the same truck & trailer driving around & is not DOT compliant & we are is a joke!! Also having to pay $480 for a 24,000 plate when it's a 3/4 ton truck is not fair either.


I think the bill will pass especially with the Farm Bureau behind it. I have always said it isn't about safety it's about revenue. Most supported it with the exception being Michigan Towing Association, using examples of not having to use safety chains on cars, rediculous. You can still recieve a ticket for unsecured load. They must benefit finacially from the law.


----------



## Lightningllc

We need a gas & diesel reduction bill, It's getting way to high at the pump this week 3.95 for gas and 3.99 for diesel, Oh wait it's a election year wtf was I thinking we will see $5 a gallon til the new president gets in office. DUH tymusictymusictymusic


----------



## Do It All Do It Right

24v6spd;1460885 said:


> The guy who testified from the towing association was an idiot.


Its big money towing non compliant trucks and trailers and holding them in impound.
It is also not seasonal and can allow you to retain trained drivers.


----------



## 24v6spd

I wish they could have gotten more in depth to some of the fines being handed out. I don't think that the comittee is realizing how expensive they can be. I have never recieved one myself but a lot of you have. Best thing to do is flood their office with e-mails telling of your experiences.


----------



## hogggman

I always thought their it's about safety argument was funny. If that was the case they would be all fix it tickets in many cases guys can afford to either pay the $1000 worth of tickets or fix the "unsafe" equipment not both. Since you have no choice on the tickets the equipment doesn't get made "safe".


----------



## Do It All Do It Right

hogggman;1460933 said:


> I always thought their it's about safety argument was funny. If that was the case they would be all fix it tickets in many cases guys can afford to either pay the $1000 worth of tickets or fix the "unsafe" equipment not both. Since you have no choice on the tickets the equipment doesn't get made "safe".


I think a list and letter needs to get compiled of examples of situations as such not being in the name of safety and sent to the representatives. Also to note that the fines aren't listed until you get to court.


----------



## Tscape

RayRay;1460896 said:


> Just watched the hour long program on the house Bill up in Lansing. What did you guys think?? I thought the farm bureau ins. guy was excellent. He stated our concerns with these laws very clearly. The cop & weigh master guy were clueless on costs, time & bringing up the alcohol stuff. Like we all keep saying it just a money making thing. Notice how when they asked who is getting this revenue nobody knew !!! Very interesting.... I hope this Bill passes because I think the example of a private person with the same truck & trailer driving around & is not DOT compliant & we are is a joke!! Also having to pay $480 for a 24,000 plate when it's a 3/4 ton truck is not fair either.


I could not have said it better myself. My streaming cut out during the State Farm guy and never came back online. What did they end up doing? More time in comittee? On for a vote?


----------



## 24v6spd

Tscape;1460943 said:


> I could not have said it better myself. My streaming cut out during the State Farm guy and never came back online. What did they end up doing? More time in comittee? On for a vote?


 No vote yet. My state rep is Vice Chair of the transportation comittee. I will see him tommorow night and will find out the status and report back.


----------



## RayRay

24v6spd;1460946 said:


> No vote yet. My state rep is Vice Chair of the transportation comittee. I will see him tommorow night and will find out the status and report back.


Please find out & post for us so we can all send emails of our horror stories. We could all save a little time & money not having to deal with this


----------



## RayRay

dfd9;1460908 said:


> Either you haven't been plowing long, or are in some weird banana belt. March can be a terrible month for plowing.
> 
> This is not a requirement, hasn't been for a few years. One of the members here posted a letter from SOS stating it wasn't. I printed it off for use if necessary.


Really?? If so please send or post it on here. I have my 3/4 ton trucks with trailers plated with 24,000 stickers because weigh master said I had to.


----------



## Lightningllc

I thought you had to plate the truck if your pulling a trailer truck +trailer gvw


----------



## 24v6spd

RayRay;1460963 said:


> Please find out & post for us so we can all send emails of our horror stories. We could all save a little time & money not having to deal with this


 I have a list of transportation comittee members posted on page 1456. The most effective way IMHO would be to compose your e-mail and do a mass mailing to each member individually so they each get one. Their individual e-mail addresses are available on Michigan house of Reps website. I am going to get to work on composing my e-mail.


----------



## FIREMEDIC2572

I was there and every business owner on this site needs to contact their state rep about house bill 5228


----------



## dfd9

RayRay;1460966 said:


> Really?? If so please send or post it on here. I have my 3/4 ton trucks with trailers plated with 24,000 stickers because weigh master said I had to.


Guess it depends on your empty weight, reading the letter.

As for the weigh master, is that the same weigh master that doesn't know how to use a tape measure when measuring the widths of underbody scrapers? It even basically states in the letter that the MC\weigh masters are clueless.

Let me see if this works. OK, it did.

I used to go the Elected GVW route on my 1 tons as well, when I saw this, I immediately stopped.


----------



## 24v6spd

FIREMEDIC2572;1460986 said:


> I was there and every business owner on this site needs to contact their state rep about house bill 5228


 I watched it online. I was waiting to see someone from this site. It's great that you took the time to go there.


----------



## Tscape

FIREMEDIC2572;1460986 said:


> I was there and every business owner on this site needs to contact their state rep about house bill 5228


I fired this off, short and hopefully effective:

Dear Ms. Denby,

I am writing to you to ask you to support House Bill 5228. As a small business owner in Pinckney, MI, I use a Ford F350 to tow a 16x8 enclosed trailer, typically hauling a pallet of 50lb fertilizer bags, a lawn application machine, and various light tools from client to client in Livingston, Oakland, and Washtenaw counties.

I watched the streaming video of today's transportation committee meeting. The witnesses made a variety of strong points. However, MSP officer Randy Copeland heavily under-estimated the burdens of compliance. He fails to recognize that inspections are usually performed by licensed mechanics since the scope of knowledge is beyond most people's expertise. He never addressed the cost of record keeping. Forcing such compliance causes small businesses to waste their resources that they would otherwise more effectively use to stimulate the economy through hiring, purchasing, and contracting services in lieu of paying to comply. I urge you to support HB 5228. Thank you.


----------



## Matson Snow

dfd9;1461001 said:


> Guess it depends on your empty weight, reading the letter.
> 
> *As for the weigh master, is that the same weigh master that doesn't know how to use a tape measure when measuring the widths of underbody scrapers? It even basically states in the letter that the MC\weigh masters are clueless. *
> Let me see if this works. OK, it did.
> 
> I used to go the Elected GVW route on my 1 tons as well, when I saw this, I immediately stopped.


That would Be The "Oakland County" Weigh Man.....:salute:


----------



## procut

I think I'm gonna throw together a quick letter as well. The only problem is no one from my district is listed as a committee member on page 1456, who should I address / send it to, or doesn't it matter??


----------



## 24v6spd

Thumbs Up


Tscape;1461018 said:


> I fired this off, short and hopefully effective:
> 
> Dear Ms. Denby,
> 
> I am writing to you to ask you to support House Bill 5228. As a small business owner in Pinckney, MI, I use a Ford F350 to tow a 16x8 enclosed trailer, typically hauling a pallet of 50lb fertilizer bags, a lawn application machine, and various light tools from client to client in Livingston, Oakland, and Washtenaw counties.
> 
> I watched the streaming video of today's transportation committee meeting. The witnesses made a variety of strong points. However, MSP officer Randy Copeland heavily under-estimated the burdens of compliance. He fails to recognize that inspections are usually performed by licensed mechanics since the scope of knowledge is beyond most people's expertise. He never addressed the cost of record keeping. Forcing such compliance causes small businesses to waste their resources that they would otherwise more effectively use to stimulate the economy through hiring, purchasing, and contracting services in lieu of paying to comply. I urge you to support HB 5228. Thank you.


Thumbs Up:salute:


----------



## 24v6spd

procut;1461035 said:


> I think I'm gonna throw together a quick letter as well. The only problem is no one from my district is listed as a committee member on page 1456, who should I address / send it to, or doesn't it matter??


I would send it to all on that list plus your local rep. I am getting a list together of email addresses of transportation committee members. Will post it shortly.


----------



## 24v6spd

E-mail addresses of transportation committee members

[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]


----------



## Summerlawn

I don't see any politician voting against a bill that promotes safety. Even if it is abused and used entirely for revenue.


----------



## Danhoe

If the state passes this bill they will loose federal highway money. Does anybody remember when the feds lowered the speed limit to 55 mph and if the states didn't do it they would loose federal aid for the highways ? same thing will happen with the truck laws. I would like to see the bill passes also. 1 less truck for me to worry about. I am going to by a 1 ton pickup truck put a cap with no windows, no names and go that route. Does anyone know why we have MIOSHA and not the Federal OSHA in Michigan ?


----------



## procut

Just fired off a letter to my rep who as it turns out happens to be on the committe. Not that it will do much good, but atleast I can say I made an effort.


----------



## dfd9

Danhoe;1461071 said:


> If the state passes this bill they will loose federal highway money. Does anybody remember when the feds lowered the speed limit to 55 mph and if the states didn't do it they would loose federal aid for the highways ? same thing will happen with the truck laws. I would like to see the bill passes also. 1 less truck for me to worry about. I am going to by a 1 ton pickup truck put a cap with no windows, no names and go that route. Does anyone know why we have MIOSHA and not the Federal OSHA in Michigan ?


Don't even start that discussion. :realmad:

Are you sure they will loose funding? Very well could be, but a lot of things are thrown out there that are rumor.


----------



## 24v6spd

Danhoe;1461071 said:


> If the state passes this bill they will loose federal highway money. Does anybody remember when the feds lowered the speed limit to 55 mph and if the states didn't do it they would loose federal aid for the highways ? same thing will happen with the truck laws. I would like to see the bill passes also. 1 less truck for me to worry about. I am going to by a 1 ton pickup truck put a cap with no windows, no names and go that route. Does anyone know why we have MIOSHA and not the Federal OSHA in Michigan ?


 No,they said they will not lose any federal funding since the federal standard is already 26,001 lbs.


----------



## 24v6spd

procut;1461077 said:


> Just fired off a letter to my rep who as it turns out happens to be on the committe. Not that it will do much good, but atleast I can say I made an effort.


Thumbs Up:salute:


----------



## 2FAST4U

Also sent a letter over...lets see what happens, sure would be nice.

off topic, anyone ever do any work for Miken construction? I was contacted today to work with them to maintain landscaping and lawns of bank owned homes.


----------



## 24v6spd

2FAST4U;1461095 said:


> Also sent a letter over...lets see what happens, sure would be nice.
> 
> off topic, anyone ever do any work for Miken construction? I was contacted today to work with them to maintain landscaping and lawns of bank owned homes.


Thumbs Up:salute:


----------



## 24v6spd

I have sent out my e-mails also, The more the better.


----------



## Tscape

Danhoe;1461071 said:


> If the state passes this bill they will loose federal highway money. Does anybody remember when the feds lowered the speed limit to 55 mph and if the states didn't do it they would loose federal aid for the highways ? same thing will happen with the truck laws. I would like to see the bill passes also. 1 less truck for me to worry about. I am going to by a 1 ton pickup truck put a cap with no windows, no names and go that route. Does anyone know why we have MIOSHA and not the Federal OSHA in Michigan ?


I don't think we will, Dan. We are one of the only, if not *the* only state that makes *intrastate* trucks adhere to this. Also, they have no data that says this is a safety issue. It can pass.


----------



## alternative

24v6spd;1460900 said:


> I plowed on 3-5 and 3-11 last year.


Ditto...i have plowed many times in march and a few yrs in April.


----------



## alternative

2FAST4U;1461095 said:


> Also sent a letter over...lets see what happens, sure would be nice.
> 
> off topic, anyone ever do any work for Miken construction? I was contacted today to work with them to maintain landscaping and lawns of bank owned homes.


Will- check your PM.


----------



## 2FAST4U

alternative;1461218 said:


> Will- check your PM.


Checked, Thanks Sean!!! Emails have been sent, not working for them. Those were some horror stories over on LS 

You heading over to Novi next week?


----------



## RayRay

Tscape;1461018 said:


> I fired this off, short and hopefully effective:
> 
> Dear Ms. Denby,
> 
> I am writing to you to ask you to support House Bill 5228. As a small business owner in Pinckney, MI, I use a Ford F350 to tow a 16x8 enclosed trailer, typically hauling a pallet of 50lb fertilizer bags, a lawn application machine, and various light tools from client to client in Livingston, Oakland, and Washtenaw counties.
> 
> I watched the streaming video of today's transportation committee meeting. The witnesses made a variety of strong points. However, MSP officer Randy Copeland heavily under-estimated the burdens of compliance. He fails to recognize that inspections are usually performed by licensed mechanics since the scope of knowledge is beyond most people's expertise. He never addressed the cost of record keeping. Forcing such compliance causes small businesses to waste their resources that they would otherwise more effectively use to stimulate the economy through hiring, purchasing, and contracting services in lieu of paying to comply. I urge you to support HB 5228. Thank you.


Well Stated !!! The cop & WM were down playing costs big time!! Funny that the towing company's are against this bill.. Oh yeah they don't want to lose the money they get from towing our trucks/trailers when then the cops impound them. Last year I had a truck wrongly impounded. I had to pay the tow company cash, the whole thing was fishy from the start & later the cops called to apologize over & over to me saying it was a misunderstanding.. It ruined my day as well as one crews full day of pay.


----------



## RayRay

Danhoe;1461071 said:


> If the state passes this bill they will loose federal highway money. Does anybody remember when the feds lowered the speed limit to 55 mph and if the states didn't do it they would loose federal aid for the highways ? same thing will happen with the truck laws. I would like to see the bill passes also. 1 less truck for me to worry about. I am going to by a 1 ton pickup truck put a cap with no windows, no names and go that route. Does anyone know why we have MIOSHA and not the Federal OSHA in Michigan ?


WRONG!! You did not listen to the broadcast & are putting out false information. They said funding by Feds would NOT be affected if Bill was passed. Federal money is based on trucks over 26,000..


----------



## terrapro

Nothing going on this morning it seems?


----------



## caitlyncllc

A little bit of rain. Too warm - story of the year.


----------



## Green Glacier

Nothing sticking so far


----------



## GimmeSnow!!

My wife woke me up in a hurry to tell me there's snow out there. I got up and dressed and got out the door in about 10 minutes to see that there was a very light dusting on our driveway because I didn't salt it. So I decided to head to the office to work on some more bids. I think I'm done sleeping in for the season been up early every day for the last two weeks. Oh well, I needed a kick in the @ss to get me out of this funk anyway.


----------



## 2FAST4U

GimmeSnow!!;1461556 said:


> My wife woke me up in a hurry to tell me there's snow out there. I got up and dressed and got out the door in about 10 minutes to see that there was a very light dusting on our driveway because I didn't salt it. So I decided to head to the office to work on some more bids. I think I'm done sleeping in for the season been up early every day for the last two weeks. Oh well, I needed a kick in the @ss to get me out of this funk anyway.


Still trying to get out of my funk!!! I need some sunshine and work to get me going


----------



## Lightningllc

2FAST4U;1461566 said:


> Still trying to get out of my funk!!! I need some sunshine and work to get me going


Will you still under the covers:laughing::laughing:


----------



## FIREMEDIC2572

RayRay;1461483 said:


> WRONG!! You did not listen to the broadcast & are putting out false information. They said funding by Feds would NOT be affected if Bill was passed. Federal money is based on trucks over 26,000..


Thank You! All we can do is try and support this. In the pre meeting yesterday rep Macmaster who introduced the bill went over everything and asked all of us questions about the economic impact all these regulations cause. There were about 80 to 100 small business owners in that meeting from all over the state all with the same concerns and horror stories..


----------



## TGS Inc.

*Truck rental for the summer season...*

Putting the feelers out there....

We have some trucks that sit all summer. Wanting to see if anyone may be interested in leasing them for the summer. We would handle repairs and understand things break (from normal use). Timeframe we are looking for would be April 15 - October 15th

Types of trucks available:

- Older 3/4-1 ton pickups (Gas and diesel. White, oarnge in color, automatics)
- 2008 and 2009 F-350 SRW and DRW Stake trucks (Fords, automatics, nice trucks)
- 6-8 Yard International dump trucks (Air brakes, automatic trans, CDL trucks. Oarnge cabs with brown beds)

Trucks all have basic lettering. I wouldn't have a problem taking off our lettering for you to do your own. Not looking to get rich on this, just wanting to keep trucks moving and recover a little overhead.


----------



## michigancutter

2FAST4U;1461566 said:


> Still trying to get out of my funk!!! I need some sunshine and work to get me going


I feel u on that. Can't wait to get out an work. Sick of sitting around the house getting fat.
When do u plan on starting this spring?


----------



## michigancutter

Just wondering if anyone seen this or is going to this today.
http://detroit.craigslist.org/wyn/gms/2876378929.html


----------



## HGT INC.

michigancutter;1461707 said:


> Just wondering if anyone seen this or is going to this today.
> http://detroit.craigslist.org/wyn/gms/2876378929.html


Anyone know who this company is and how is their equipment is maintained ?.


----------



## MikeLawnSnowLLC

HGT INC.;1461728 said:


> Anyone know who this company is and how is their equipment is maintained ?.


Somebody posted a few pages back.


----------



## cuttingedge13

I heard from two people who went this morning and said most equipment was beat up and over priced. Everything in the shop was for sale. You might find something to fit your needs. They've had an ad up on craigslist for over 2 weeks. I'm sure the good deals were long gone before today. They also said it looked like they were going out of business, I wonder who is getting all those Home Depot accounts?


----------



## Matson Snow

HGT INC.;1461728 said:


> Anyone know who this company is and how is their equipment is maintained ?.


Horizon Lawn and Snow......:salute:


----------



## Lightningllc

I thought it was madsen lawn & snow's equipment


----------



## Matson Snow

Lightningllc;1461742 said:


> I thought it was madsen lawn & snow's equipment


*Madsen* has NO Equipment to Sell..........Thumbs Up


----------



## snowfighter83

cuttingedge13;1461735 said:


> I heard from two people who went this morning and said most equipment was beat up and over priced. Everything in the shop was for sale. You might find something to fit your needs. They've had an ad up on craigslist for over 2 weeks. I'm sure the good deals were long gone before today. They also said it looked like they were going out of business, I wonder who is getting all those Home Depot accounts?


im not sure but i dont think there going under. my brother and pops still have the home depot stripping thru horizin.


----------



## Lightningllc

Do you guys realize horizon is now like a property manager


----------



## cuttingedge13

Lightningllc;1461764 said:


> Do you guys realize horizon is now like a property manager


Yes, but I didn't realize they were getting out of landscape maintenance.


----------



## Lightningllc

Think about it. If you were in charge of all outdoor maintenance for 100's of home depots it's easier to sub everything out.


----------



## brookline

95 F250 4x4 130000miles New Ball joints upper and lower All Ujoints except front wheel axle New fuel pump New radiator,egr,tps sensor,tune up,trans lines 2010; brake lines 2010,has exhaust leak but I have a brand new exhuast manifold for it I haven't put on yet. Rust in the normal spots. I have patch panels for the bed that will go with it. I have all receipts for paarts put on. Trans rebuil will cost $1,700 where I got my quote from. $1200obo

Boss Plow Super duty 7'6 with new pump and motor,new lfit cylinder and lines,newer cutting edge,pump has only three snow storms of plowing on it. Additional $1,500 for plow

Downeaster 1.8 cu.yd. stainless steel salt spreader with new Briggs m10.5hp engine used less than 20hrs, new chains upper and lower,spinner shaft,pillow bearings,runs great. Additional $1500


----------



## michigancutter

Lightningllc;1461796 said:


> Think about it. If you were in charge of all outdoor maintenance for 100's of home depots it's easier to sub everything out.[/
> 
> They do all the home depots in Michigan? How the hell do u get everyone of them. Must be some kind of payoff down the line to get them all


----------



## Lightningllc

Michigan, Ohio, Indiana, Illinois. To say the least

I'd be doing a lot of wining&dining to get all that work.


----------



## 2FAST4U

Before I go to Maddox Irrigation to get a bid, is there anyone on here that would want to come bid an install for me on a new property? Let me know 586-242-6303 Just got the call today for sprinklers and sod in the spring. 24 mile and van **** area.

Justin hope I didn't offend you with that price....come back with a counter offer if you dont like it.


----------



## Lightningllc

2FAST4U;1461948 said:


> Before I go to Maddox Irrigation to get a bid, is there anyone on here that would want to come bid an install for me on a new property? Let me know 586-242-6303 Just got the call today for sprinklers and sod in the spring. 24 mile and van **** area.
> 
> Justin hope I didn't offend you with that price....come back with a counter offer if you dont like it.


Will I'm just tossing it around, Will I have a good sprinkler guy out by you, I'll facebook you his number


----------



## 2FAST4U

Lightningllc;1461955 said:


> Will I'm just tossing it around, Will I have a good sprinkler guy out by you, I'll facebook you his number


Ok thanks Justin. What ever you decide on the mower let me know, I'm demoing a stander from weingartz come grass cutting time that I'll prob go with unless let your go. and thanks in advance for the sprinkler number!!


----------



## 2FAST4U

Any one want to load sleds up and go up to the soo on saturday? 15+ of fresh snow coming tomorrow!! Come home sunday


----------



## newhere

2FAST4U;1462088 said:


> Any one want to load sleds up and go up to the soo on saturday? 15+ of fresh snow coming tomorrow!! Come home sunday


any one want to loan me a sled so i can give this guy a favorable answer?


----------



## 2FAST4U

newhere;1462093 said:


> any one want to loan me a sled so i can give this guy a favorable answer?


sorry no extra sleds!!

And I ment come home monday not sunday


----------



## newhere

i gave my old 2 up away to a buddy and was going to buy a new one this year, sure glad i didnt though. Maybe next winter.


----------



## 2FAST4U

I keep wanting to buy a new one. But what use to be eight to ten trips a year is now two to three trips a year. Can't see spending the money


----------



## Lightningllc

My rev hasn't ran at all this winter, having a pregnat wife has ruined my sledding this winter. It really would of been a great winter to take a week off and ride the up.


----------



## 2FAST4U

I haven't even seen my sled since last march!! :-(


----------



## newhere

Any one know where i can get some used pallet racking? i need heavy duty stuff just like Home Depot uses.


----------



## BCE Outdoor

Were loaded up leaving tomorrow going to Gaylord area to get the last ride in for the winter probably and winterize everything.


----------



## BCE Outdoor

newhere;1462151 said:


> Any one know where i can get some used pallet racking? i need heavy duty stuff just like Home Depot uses.


SRS
www.SRS-I.com
4325 Martin Rd.
Walled Lake, MI
Phone: 248-360-0948,


----------



## smoore45

2FAST4U;1462088 said:


> Any one want to load sleds up and go up to the soo on saturday? 15+ of fresh snow coming tomorrow!! Come home sunday


I most likely will be heading to the Kalkaska area on Saturday. Right now it looks like some of the snow is shifting further south.

Xpress, have you seen the maps for Northern Lower Michigan?!?


----------



## TheXpress2002

smoore45;1462188 said:


> I most likely will be heading to the Kalkaska area on Saturday. Right now it looks like some of the snow is shifting further south.
> 
> Xpress, have you seen the maps for Northern Lower Michigan?!?


....slightly overdone but should be a nice snow. Most likely a foot can be expected.


----------



## TGS Inc.

cuttingedge13;1461735 said:


> I heard from two people who went this morning and said most equipment was beat up and over priced. Everything in the shop was for sale. You might find something to fit your needs. They've had an ad up on craigslist for over 2 weeks. I'm sure the good deals were long gone before today. They also said it looked like they were going out of business, I wonder who is getting all those Home Depot accounts?


Just to clear the air, they are not going out of business. Pat (owner of Horizon) is a friend of mine. I was there visiting him today. He has 100's of pieces of equipment across the country...What you are seeing him selling is extra equipment or items that are being updated. He has a wonderful, well maintained fleet.

I think its amusing how everyone is so quick to judge without knowing any facts.


----------



## Milwaukee

TGS Inc.;1462206 said:


> Just to clear the air, they are not going out of business. Pat (owner of Horizon) is a friend of mine. I was there visiting him today. He has 100's of pieces of equipment across the country...What you are seeing him selling is extra equipment or items that are being updated. He has a wonderful, well maintained fleet.
> 
> I think its amusing how everyone is so quick to judge without knowing any facts.


Well to me when I look at any companies with fleet.

I be glad to name couples companies I know here but they wouldn't like it.

Alot ROT/RUST on front fender, doors, cab, bed and tailgate. Isn't that nice maintain to you? Maybe it PAY OFF that good but reason people jump on this because they see how it look like. That what they thought it abusive because they look outside of machine.

Plow tons of dent/smash that are prone to break down everytime snowstorm coming.

snowblowers look like it been beat by smash at curb or pick gravel.

Only very few companies I know isn't like this. But I know it cost alot for them to maintain to keep in good condition.

I find example of pictures I had in past.

This one 97 F250 HD only had 40K miles. You think it look perfect? I be glad to list everything. Steering have 3" play Tons dents on rear bumpers and driver side's bed. There are more lists.










This one 01 F250. Picture don't show justify. Tons tons dents on bed, smash front bumper, doors wouldn't shut if you close soft, tailgate is bent, Plow mount is bent. Worse part it only 90K miles.


----------



## Matson Snow

Heading out in a While to Play A Little Golf before the Rain and Winds come in......:salute:

*Winter Is OVER.......*


----------



## grassmaster06

Time to pull the harley out


----------



## redskinsfan34

If it wasn't supposed to rain I was gonna uncover the 49 and take it for a spin. But I can't stand to see rain on it. Have to wait a little longer. Patience is not my strength.


----------



## Lightningllc

Matson Snow;1462331 said:


> Heading out in a While to Play A Little Golf before the Rain and Winds come in......:salute:
> 
> *Winter Is OVER.......*


YES SIR I BELIEVE YOUR RIGHT!!!!Thumbs UpThumbs UpThumbs Up


----------



## Luther

Do you guys not know it's going to snow around here tonight?


----------



## Lightningllc

TCLA;1462365 said:


> Do you guys not know it's going to snow around here tonight?


20% chance Oh wait we will get 5 inches


----------



## Green Glacier

Powerful Winter Storm Tonight


Low pressure will rapidly intensify as it moves through Lower Michigan tonight, bringing rain changing to snow and high winds. The storm will spread rain across Lower Michigan this afternoon with the rain mixing with and changing to snow by this evening. Heavy snow is expected from Muskegon to Ludington and east to Big Rapids and Mount Pleasant, where 6 to 10 inches with locally higher amounts are possible through Saturday morning. Lesser snow amounts can be expected further south and east. From Kalamazoo to Grand Rapids about 1 to 3 inches is possible by Saturday morning and only an inch or less from Lansing to Jackson.

Travel conditions will worsen Friday evening as colder air moves in and the snow causes roads to ice up, with winds increasing as well.

There is also a threat of power outages Friday night as wind gusts over 50 mph and even as high as 60 mph are possible. The highest winds are expected to hit around midnight into the early morning hours of Saturday.


S.E. little or snow accumulation


----------



## Green Glacier

This could change atleast 5 time's before it hit's us


----------



## redskinsfan34

If it gets up to almost 50 today and only cools to 32 tonight............................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................... nothing will stick.


----------



## GimmeSnow!!

How are these guys bidding at $14/acre for lawns? I turned in a bid yesterday and had a company come in to do it at cost. I figured two guys for 3 days, mower, truck, trailer, extra hours weeding..... These guys are willing to pay to do the work. For what? Maybe you can pick up some more work out of it that is profitable? Then there's people that are cutting for nothing just hoping they can get the snow. I understand that things are hard right now but what other profession pays money to work, in hopes that just maybe they will find something profitable later? Sorry, just had to vent.


----------



## bdryer

GimmeSnow!!;1462409 said:


> How are these guys bidding at $14/acre for lawns? I turned in a bid yesterday and had a company come in to do it at cost. I figured two guys for 3 days, mower, truck, trailer, extra hours weeding..... These guys are willing to pay to do the work. For what? Maybe you can pick up some more work out of it that is profitable? Then there's people that are cutting for nothing just hoping they can get the snow. I understand that things are hard right now but what other profession pays money to work, in hopes that just maybe they will find something profitable later? Sorry, just had to vent.


SO true!! "I gots me a pick-up and lawnmower... I'm a gonng mow me some lawns!!" I too understand that times are tight. Even more reason to quote jobs at a reasonable rate that will cover your costs, and still give you a profit. Personally, the people looking for the cheapest prices are the ones I avoid. Nothing but problems and always the first to complain. Let's uphold the integrity of the business guys. Good luck this season. Its going to hit early this year!! :waving:


----------



## Green Glacier

I think most of us are with you 

I am seeing 10-11 an acer 

I don't know any body can do it with today's price's going higher


----------



## Greenstar lawn

GimmeSnow!!;1462409 said:


> How are these guys bidding at $14/acre for lawns? I turned in a bid yesterday and had a company come in to do it at cost. I figured two guys for 3 days, mower, truck, trailer, extra hours weeding..... These guys are willing to pay to do the work. For what? Maybe you can pick up some more work out of it that is profitable? Then there's people that are cutting for nothing just hoping they can get the snow. I understand that things are hard right now but what other profession pays money to work, in hopes that just maybe they will find something profitable later? Sorry, just had to vent.


Nothing new....


----------



## Matson Snow

TCLA;1462365 said:


> Do you guys not know it's going to snow around here tonight?


Really????...Cause me and The Wife are Boarding a Plane to Florida in about 2 Hours....:salute:

See Ya Losers.......:laughing:


----------



## Matson Snow

TCLA;1462365 said:


> Do you guys not know it's going to snow around here tonight?





Lightningllc;1462371 said:


> 20% chance Oh wait we will get 5 inches


Low of 33....20% Chance of Snow....Im otta Here You Guys can Handle it....:salute:


----------



## Superior L & L

Matson Snow;1462442 said:


> Low of 33....20% Chance of Snow....Im otta Here You Guys can Handle it....:salute:


I'm sure they can. Jim said all you do is show up and sleep in the back corner of the facility you are supposed to plow


----------



## GimmeSnow!!

This is a well known company though, not sure how big this particular franchise is, not to name names but how much cheaper can their costs be? Then they have to pay a franchise fee on their losses? Wtf?


----------



## NewImgLwn&Lndsc

GimmeSnow!!;1462409 said:


> How are these guys bidding at $14/acre for lawns? I turned in a bid yesterday and had a company come in to do it at cost. I figured two guys for 3 days, mower, truck, trailer, extra hours weeding..... These guys are willing to pay to do the work. For what? Maybe you can pick up some more work out of it that is profitable? Then there's people that are cutting for nothing just hoping they can get the snow. I understand that things are hard right now but what other profession pays money to work, in hopes that just maybe they will find something profitable later? Sorry, just had to vent.


Was it for open field mowing only or complete service?


----------



## GimmeSnow!!

Road medians, multiple locations, not just drop the mower and go, whipping and bed maintenance on over 15 beds included. They bid almost 400 per week less than the next lowest bid.


----------



## NewImgLwn&Lndsc

GimmeSnow!!;1462495 said:


> Road medians, multiple locations, not just drop the mower and go, whipping and bed maintenance on over 15 beds included. They bid almost 400 per week less than the next lowest bid.


I saw not too long ago, 200 acres of mowing a week,trimming,weeding,edging,3 cleanups,fert.program go for about 18/acre total. That was for everything. 20 different stops as well.That too was a big name company.


----------



## GimmeSnow!!

Then I bid $30/acre at a large condo complex through a prop. Management company and they decided that was too cheap. I'm getting frustated with my bids this year, I want to grow a little more so I'm being aggressive on some bids but I don't want to pay to work just so I can grow.


----------



## GimmeSnow!!

I got in this business ten years ago and remember hearing everyone complaining about how bad it was then but I've had to learn bidding and running a business while things have gotten twice as bad as they were then, I can imagine how frustrated some of you must be, but to be a baby company still and not have all those years under me, its difficult to get new work, can't bid on price because people are going in so cheap that they can't perform at any decent quality, and can't compete on quality because I don't have enough out there so that everyone knows who we are, anyone can say that they have a better service. Been trying to do a little of both, get some bigger jobs low for the name recognition so that when I go to bid good leads I can get the higher price. But there's still got to be some profit in the bigger ones.


----------



## procut

Better be done snowing, just packed away two plows and summerized the snowblowers.


----------



## alternative

procut;1462524 said:


> Better be done snowing, just packed away two plows and summerized the snowblowers.


seriously? youre crazy...its only March 2nd - anything can happen w/generally 5-6weeks left till the spring work starts. i could see if it was April 1st, but this is a bit early (even if the winter has been shotty and weather forecast say warm temps) I just hate having to drag out everything thats been strored away when we suddenly get WSW pop up out of nowhere and 8" of wet slushy snow thats not gonna melt off by noon. Good luck. I hope you have to pull out all your equip for our sake tho and it snows like a mofo within the next 4 weeks...lol


----------



## Matson Snow

Superior L & L;1462450 said:


> I'm sure they can. Jim said all you do is show up and sleep in the back corner of the facility you are supposed to plow


Did that a Couple of Days ago.........:salute:

I cancelled My Trip to Florida.....See what a Company Man I Am......Company 1st.....:waving:


----------



## procut

alternative;1462534 said:


> seriously? youre crazy...its only March 2nd - anything can happen w/generally 5-6weeks left till the spring work starts. i could see if it was April 1st, but this is a bit early (even if the winter has been shotty and weather forecast say warm temps) I just hate having to drag out everything thats been strored away when we suddenly get WSW pop up out of nowhere and 8" of wet slushy snow thats not gonna melt off by noon. Good luck. I hope you have to pull out all your equip for our sake tho and it snows like a mofo within the next 4 weeks...lol


Not crazy at all. I've been plowing for 9 years and have never dropped a blade in March. The only exception was April 6th (I think) of '09 we had a few inches of wet snow.

I did leave the plow and spreader on two other trucks. I'll probably take those off in April.


----------



## alternative

Does anyone need parking/storage (outside) secure, fenced lot? I will have space soon @ my yard in Roseville/ SCS area for truck, trailers etc. 
Call/PM for rates.


----------



## alternative

procut;1462540 said:


> Not crazy at all. I've been plowing for 9 years and have never dropped a blade in March. The only exception was April 6th (I think) of '09 we had a few inches of wet snow.
> 
> I did leave the plow and spreader on two other trucks. I'll probably take those off in April.


Dont know where youre plowing, but ive been plowing for 20 yrs and have dropped the blade numerous times in March and quite a few in April.. last yr 2x in march..year before April 4th... March is typically wet slop that melts off early, but if its alot, thats not likely to happen. I just wait until my contracts are up until i store my stuff for the summer.. Thats just me though- everyone does it different.


----------



## Matson Snow

alternative;1462549 said:


> Dont know where youre plowing, but ive been plowing for 20 yrs and have dropped the blade numerous times in March and quite a few in April.. last yr 2x in march..year before April 4th... March is typically wet slop that melts off early, but if its alot, thats not likely to happen. I just wait until my contracts are up until i store my stuff for the summer.. Thats just me though- everyone does it different.


Didn't we Drop a Blade Last March?????


----------



## dfd9

GimmeSnow!!;1462409 said:


> How are these guys bidding at $14/acre for lawns? I turned in a bid yesterday and had a company come in to do it at cost. I figured two guys for 3 days, mower, truck, trailer, extra hours weeding..... These guys are willing to pay to do the work. For what? Maybe you can pick up some more work out of it that is profitable? Then there's people that are cutting for nothing just hoping they can get the snow. I understand that things are hard right now but what other profession pays money to work, in hopes that just maybe they will find something profitable later? Sorry, just had to vent.


Just talked to a friendly competitor, he had a company bid against him on a hotel, price for fert was $60\app. For 72K. Not sure where they're getting such cheap fert.



procut;1462524 said:


> Better be done snowing, just packed away two plows and summerized the snowblowers.


Where in MI are you? This is nuts.


----------



## MikeLawnSnowLLC

What day is everyone goin to the MGIA show?


----------



## procut

dfd9;1462571 said:


> Where in MI are you? This is nuts.


Lansing. I did salt twice last March FWIW.


----------



## Green Glacier

Matson Snow;1462550 said:


> Didn't we Drop a Blade Last March?????


We droped the plow 3/5/11

Salt 3/6

Salt 3/11

Done after that


----------



## 24v6spd

alternative;1462549 said:


> Dont know where youre plowing, but ive been plowing for 20 yrs and have dropped the blade numerous times in March and quite a few in April.. last yr 2x in march..year before April 4th... March is typically wet slop that melts off early, but if its alot, thats not likely to happen. I just wait until my contracts are up until i store my stuff for the summer.. Thats just me though- everyone does it different.


Possibly high triggers? In my 30+ years of plowing I have seen as many as 4 plowable events in March and 2 in April. I remember once in the early 80's mid April doing cleanups in the day and having to drag back out plows and spreaders for a substansial event. We aren't totally out of the woods until after April 15th. The way this winter has gone so far nothing would suprise me. My stuff gets stored after April 15th.


----------



## alternative

Matson Snow;1462550 said:


> Didn't we Drop a Blade Last March?????


twice- both decent amounts of snow-didnt melt off right away either.

I'll bet with this crazy ass winter, we'll get either a couple bs storms or one big heavy (wet( bomb before April.. we shall see.


----------



## firelwn82

Winterizing stuff in EARLY March is just nutty.... Last year I pushed 3 times in march. I however did take my liquid out of the truck today. Only reason being is gas is 3.94 a gallon and the less weight gives me 2 mpg advantage. These gas prices are outrageous and there is absolutely no damn reason for it whats soever except for politicians ligning there pockets and oil nuts making billions in profits.
EDIT: I only pushed 3 times because 1 account wanted 0 salt and no snow on there lots. This year he changed his tune to 2 inches and no salt. Pinching pennies like every other American out there. So in actuallity I too pushed twice last march. March 6th 3.5 of nasty wet concrete and March 11th 3" drifting to 6" again heavy wet crap..


----------



## 24v6spd

firelwn82;1462595 said:


> Winterizing stuff in EARLY March is just nutty.... Last year I pushed 3 times in march. I however did take my liquid out of the truck today. Only reason being is gas is 3.94 a gallon and the less weight gives me 2 mpg advantage. These gas prices are outrageous and there is absolutely no damn reason for it whats soever except for politicians ligning there pockets and oil nuts making billions in profits.


I had an idea the other day. What if everyone who bought gas bought gas only and nothing from the convienence stores in protest of high gas prices. No coffee, pop, snacks, lotto tickets, etc. I bet it wouldn't take long for station owners to notice since this is where they make most of their money. The way it's going it will be $5 soon.


----------



## grassmaster06

We should do it, no pop and chip or coffee. these gas stations pull a lot of profit out of every ones pocket .


----------



## 24v6spd

grassmaster06;1462629 said:


> We should do it, no pop and chip or coffee. these gas stations pull a lot of profit out of every ones pocket .


I'm on board. If enough people did it they would take notice.


----------



## procut

24v6spd;1462604 said:


> I had an idea the other day. What if everyone who bought gas bought gas only and nothing from the convienence stores in protest of high gas prices. No coffee, pop, snacks, lotto tickets, etc. I bet it wouldn't take long for station owners to notice since this is where they make most of their money. The way it's going it will be $5 soon.


I don't see how that would help. It's my understanding that a lot of gas stations sell fuel near or below cost, using it as a loss leader to bring in the customers who buy candy, drinks, smokes, ect. So if everyone stopped buying these items and only bought fuel, it seems like they would have to raise the price of fuel.


----------



## 24v6spd

procut;1462662 said:


> I don't see how that would help. It's my understanding that a lot of gas stations sell fuel near or below cost, using it as a loss leader to bring in the customers who buy candy, drinks, smokes, ect. So if everyone stopped buying these items and only bought fuel, it seems like they would have to raise the price of fuel.


 They say they only make a few pennies per gallon, I don't know if I believe it. It would be worth a try. Anything is better than doing nothing. If enough people did this I think station owners would put pressure on suppliers to lower prices. What happened to all the people that comlained about high gas prices when Bush was president? They seem to be silent now.


----------



## MikeLawnSnowLLC

A friend of the family owns a gas station he says he only makes between 5 and 10 cents per gallon. Ciggs he makes about 25 cents on a pack. It's all nickle and dime money so you have to sell on volume to make it.


----------



## hosejockey4506

I am looking for some one local to the fenton area to do my CDL-A road testing in the near future i have 3 people i need to get tested, any referral to a good company would be great


----------



## firelwn82

Exactly what has been said is true. I also have a gas station owner/operator in my family. They don't make any money on fuel. They make there money on jacking up prices inside there store. They can do this because its convenient to the buyer and everything in the store is strategically placed so kids will beg and ***** so there parents buy alot of it. This is no joke.


----------



## Lightningllc

I sure hope this doesn't turn into snow, it's raining like a mofo here.

I pulled one skidsteer of the sites for around the shop but as far as putting equipment away for summer your nuts!!!!! March produces the heaviest and large snowfalls yes normally you can push the. And have a light salt app but keep everything on til 4-15. 

This year I am seeing cheaper and cheaper prices. I've put bids out and we are the most expensive or in the middle of the pack I'm not changing the way Ive done business just so I can get the job. Like I lve said before I would rather cut 100 properties for a 100k than 200 for a 100k. People need to raise their prices!!! Brickman, uslawns needs to raise their prices they are driving the market down.


----------



## bln

Hey guys, just letting everyone know I will be hosting a M.G.I.A. after show party again this year. I did this 2 years ago and it went over good. I did this at Otool's on Novi Rd. They were closed down last year but have reopened as 10 North. I talked to the owner and he will be giving us specials as well as happy hour pricing for as long as we are there. They have good food and a vast selection of drinks. Not that I don't like Bdub's I just cant justify spend 4.50 on a beer or having wings that came from our state bird. The address is 24555 Novi rd. (248)-365-4720. I will be there Tuesday March 6, probably around 3ish. Hope to see you guys there. If I rack up a tab I might help with everyone's bill. problem is with a little one on the way I need all the money I can get. I hope to see everyone there.


----------



## Lightningllc

bln;1462693 said:


> Hey guys, just letting everyone know I will be hosting a M.G.I.A. after show party again this year. I did this 2 years ago and it went over good. I did this at Otool's on Novi Rd. They were closed down last year but have reopened as 10 North. I talked to the owner and he will be giving us specials as well as happy hour pricing for as long as we are there. They have good food and a vast selection of drinks. Not that I don't like Bdub's I just cant justify spend 4.50 on a beer or having wings that came from our state bird. The address is 24555 Novi rd. (248)-365-4720. I will be there Tuesday March 6, probably around 3ish. Hope to see you guys there. If I rack up a tab I might help with everyone's bill. problem is with a little one on the way I need all the money I can get. I hope to see everyone there.


Do they serve spicy garlic wings???? If your buying I might go there


----------



## Matson Snow

Did someone say Beer......


----------



## Matson Snow

Lightningllc;1462691 said:


> I sure hope this doesn't turn into snow, it's raining like a mofo here.
> 
> I pulled one skidsteer of the sites for around the shop but as far as putting equipment away for summer your nuts!!!!! March produces the heaviest and large snowfalls yes normally you can push the. And have a light salt app but keep everything on til 4-15.
> 
> This year I am seeing cheaper and cheaper prices. I've put bids out and we are the most expensive or in the middle of the pack I'm not changing the way Ive done business just so I can get the job. Like I lve said before I would rather cut 100 properties for a 100k than 200 for a 100k. People need to raise their prices!!! Brickman, uslawns needs to raise their prices they are driving the market down.


Do you find its Brickmans and US Lawns and The Big Guns doing the Most damage to Pricing or is it Johnny Trunk Slammer.....payup


----------



## HGT INC.

dfd9;1462571 said:


> Just talked to a friendly competitor, he had a company bid against him on a hotel, price for fert was $60\app. For 72K. Not sure where they're getting such cheap fert.
> 
> Where in MI are you? This is nuts.


They may submit this type of bid and then hope that they can cash in on some additional services such as snow removal and or other hotel properties. It is very hard so show a profit on such a price after you subtract all the costs of being in business.


----------



## Lightningllc

Matson Snow;1462700 said:


> Do you find its Brickmans and US Lawns and The Big Guns doing the Most damage to Pricing or is it Johnny Trunk Slammer.....payup


Brick man just bid a Commerical property with 28000 sqft of turf moderate weed whipping for $29 a cut I was at $62 a cut. They were paying $60 for the last 7 years. FYI.


----------



## Lightningllc

Sounds like the tornados in Indiana and Tennessee really did some damage. Looking at the radar holy @@it if this was snow. Dreaming $$$$$$


----------



## Matson Snow

Lightningllc;1462722 said:


> Brick man just bid a Commerical property with 28000 sqft of turf moderate weed whipping for $29 a cut I was at $62 a cut. They were paying $60 for the last 7 years. FYI.


Are they doing it as a Loss Leader....For the Mulch, Flowers, Pruning ETC....$29 seems Real Low....


----------



## snow_man_48045

Lightningllc;1462722 said:


> Brick man just bid a Commerical property with 28000 sqft of turf moderate weed whipping for $29 a cut I was at $62 a cut. They were paying $60 for the last 7 years. FYI.


That just wrong:realmad: Noticed they mulch all cuts now with walk behinds. Real clumpy mess and they look like hell!! All help except forman is paid minimum wage. Forman paid salary around 12 per hour.


----------



## Lightningllc

Matson Snow;1462731 said:


> Are they doing it as a Loss Leader....For the Mulch, Flowers, Pruning ETC....$29 seems Real Low....


That's fine and dandy but their is no guarantees that other work will happen. You can bid on all the work you want but if they are looking for cutting only Brick man got the job.

They also bid $85 -$100 ton applied on a 1 Ton job.


----------



## firelwn82

Lightningllc;1462722 said:


> Brick man just bid a Commerical property with 28000 sqft of turf moderate weed whipping for $29 a cut I was at $62 a cut. They were paying $60 for the last 7 years. FYI.


This is exactly why I'm officially getting out of the lawn business this year. I Highly doubt I will ever get back into it again either. I'm tired of Joe Blows doing this for pennies in profit while I'm actually trying to make a living off of it and feed my family. I just don't get it. Don't get me wrong there is a crap load of money to be made out there but these people who think there lawn is going to be maintained to there standards for $5/ week are nuts. Every last one of the customers that dropped me because of the amazing deal came running back. Every last one of them also signed buck up at a 20% increase in price too.


----------



## ARCTIC1000

b line is brick man will end up with all the work
you cant compete with corp america


----------



## dfd9

24v6spd;1462673 said:


> *They say they only make a few pennies per gallon, I don't know if I believe it.*





MikeLawnSnowLLC;1462678 said:


> *A friend of the family owns a gas station he says he only makes between 5 and 10 cents per gallon.*





firelwn82;1462689 said:


> *Exactly what has been said is true. I also have a gas station owner/operator in my family. They don't make any money on fuel.*


Does this include the end of year rebates they receive based on how many gallons they sell? That magically bumps their net per gallon jump quite a bit?

This is just BS, to a point. There is no way that the money they make on the C-store pays for everything else involved. I know there's a markup involved, and it isn't a service, but they are making money on gas, no matter what they say or there wouldn't be as many gas stations as there are.



snow_man_48045;1462739 said:


> That just wrong:realmad: Noticed they mulch all cuts now with walk behinds. Real clumpy mess and they look like hell!! All help except forman is paid minimum wage. Forman paid salary around 12 per hour.


Brickman used to be at $18\hour for mowing. So the $29 sounds about right.

And I have never understood the mulch kits. They work great when grass isn't growing and is dry, say from about mid June through August, but as soon as there is rain, dew or heavy growth, mulch kits seem to be more trouble than they're worth. Have a few by me that use them all the time as well, and first cuts of the morning usually look like crap.


----------



## procut

Industry is definatly starting to suck. What gets me is every year is worse than the one before. The cost of equipment, fuel, labor and insurance keeps going up, but the amount we can charge goes down. It doesn't take much math the figure this can't go on forever.

I don't know how many of you remember, but in 2007 the state was going to start applying sales tax to landscaping. I attended a rally at the capital regaurding it, and the MNLA had some literature saying that the green industry hasn't given itself a raise since 1980. 

Things aern't like they were 5 or 10 years ago. I was just thinking about it the other day, if someone walked up to me and offered me a decent job paying 40-50k a year I would be temped to take it and just close down. I could sell my trucks and equipment for a pretty nice chunk, use the money to pay off all personal debt and live happily ever after. Even though it seems like the business isn't worth it anymore, I guess maybe I'm to stubborn to throw in the towell. 

Someone asked a few replies up, who is to blame big nationals or "scrubs" as they have been called. I don't really know where to place blame. I would say it all starts with there are just too many people in the industry; that is the root of the problem. Nationals aern't supper common in the Lansing area, but I would say it's mostly the mid to large size companies bidding cheap.


----------



## firelwn82

dfd9;1462780 said:


> Does this include the end of year rebates they receive based on how many gallons they sell? That magically bumps their net per gallon jump quite a bit?
> 
> This is just BS, to a point. There is no way that the money they make on the C-store pays for everything else involved. I know there's a markup involved, and it isn't a service, but they are making money on gas, no matter what they say or there wouldn't be as many gas stations as there are. QUOTE]
> 
> I don't believe this is true. However he isn't answering his phone so I can not confirm nor deny this.


----------



## MikeLawnSnowLLC

dfd9;1462780 said:


> Does this include the end of year rebates they receive based on how many gallons they sell? That magically bumps their net per gallon jump quite a bit?
> 
> This is just BS, to a point. There is no way that the money they make on the C-store pays for everything else involved. I know there's a markup involved, and it isn't a service, but they are making money on gas, no matter what they say or there wouldn't be as many gas stations as there are.
> 
> Brickman used to be at $18\hour for mowing. So the $29 sounds about right.
> 
> And I have never understood the mulch kits. They work great when grass isn't growing and is dry, say from about mid June through August, but as soon as there is rain, dew or heavy growth, mulch kits seem to be more trouble than they're worth. Have a few by me that use them all the time as well, and first cuts of the morning usually look like crap.


This is simply what I've been told after paying workers, and insurance and all the licensing requirements by the state he makes around a 1 k a week. So based on what I've been told I would assume his number is somewhat accurate. Bigger stations like the Speedways I would assume make more but there gas around here is usually 10 cents higher then everyone else.


----------



## 24v6spd

I know there aren't many but how about the stations without the convienence stores, how do they make a profit? How about the 10,000 gallons in their tanks they purchased at a lower price then they raise 20-30 cents per gallon?


----------



## Superior L & L

I have heard they dont make money on fuel also. But if you look in commercial real estate for sale magazines they always list how many gallons of fuel per month they are selling. This being said it must be relavent to something


----------



## MikeLawnSnowLLC

Well if you sell 10,000 gallons a week and u only make a nickle thats what 500 a week that aint ****. I'm not sure how much gas stations actual numbers are I guess it varys greatly. Valid point they mark up their gas when they know there next price so they are selling there current gas at a higher rate. Regardless no reason gas should be 4 a gallon.


----------



## 24v6spd

http://www.smartmoney.com/spend/rip-offs/what-gas-stations-wont-tell-you-19750/ Some interesting reading.


----------



## alternative

firelwn82;1462769 said:


> *This is exactly why I'm officially getting out of the lawn business this year. I Highly doubt I will ever get back into it again either*. I'm tired of Joe Blows doing this for pennies in profit while I'm actually trying to make a living off of it and feed my family. I just don't get it. Don't get me wrong there is a crap load of money to be made out there but these people who think there lawn is going to be maintained to there standards for $5/ week are nuts. *Every last one of the customers that dropped me because of the amazing deal came running back. Every last one of them also signed buck up at a 20% increase in price too*.


I don't blame you..if a job was offered paying a decent salary, i think many of us would do the same.. the industry is going backwards and fast. 
I too have had so many prior customers leave for the "deal of the year" the free cut w/season contract or $13/week "large lawn cuts:" only to come weaseling back the following year and DEFINITELY paying more than when they left. I always tell them, "You stray, you pay" :laughingayup


----------



## grassmaster06

i think with this lean winter alot of people had more time to think about spring and wanting more work, and how they can take over the industry with lower prices .in the end we all lose because of this nonsense ,if i cut my own throat i couldn't afford the doctor bill lol.it seems the economy might be coming back slowly because i just seen a couple new house being built in a sub that stopped construction years ago .Pepsi and Chrysler are both hiring ,thats a good sign also.but what do i know


----------



## alternative

This is pretty cool- tornado chasers
http://www.tornadoalleylive.com/subindex/weather/maps


----------



## grassmaster06

at least lawn equipment is in high demand if we sell out, it should be an easy sale .maybe make a good profit from equipment lol


----------



## Do It All Do It Right

It is possible that the company bidding and getting the work cheap isn't making money, but the sales person is. They may also make a good profit in one state and not another. Sometimes market share drives stock prices.


----------



## procut

Is anyone thinking the lack of snow this winter is leading to guys bidding summer work cheap. IE, being short on cash so grasping at straws trying to line up as much summer work as possible in effort to make up for what wasn't made this winter?


----------



## dfd9

MikeLawnSnowLLC;1462814 said:


> Well if you sell 10,000 gallons a week and u only make a nickle thats what 500 a week that aint ****. I'm not sure how much gas stations actual numbers are I guess it varys greatly. Valid point they mark up their gas when they know there next price so they are selling there current gas at a higher rate. Regardless no reason gas should be 4 a gallon.


A long time ago, I worked for a while as a cashier at a gas station. Independent operator. Sure, he made pennies per gallon at the time of the sale. But, at the end of the month or year, he received a check based on how many gallons he sold. I have no idea how much it was, but the more sold, the higher the percentage.

That is why I asked. He pissed and moaned all the time about not making money on gas. But he loved it when his rebate check came.


----------



## Lightningllc

It seems like everything is cheaper these days. Brick was $16-$22 a sq now it's $6-$10. I still do it for the old rate. Hardwood mulch was $65 yard installed now I see it for $35 yard installed. Sprinkler startups were $40-$60 now you see them for $20-$30. Lawns used to be $50-$70 acre now you see $20-$30. 

In the last ten years the cost to do business has doubled but prices have been cut in half. 

What does that say about our industry.


----------



## newhere

dont you advertise mulch at $35.00 a yard installed?


----------



## Lightningllc

No $40 10 yard minimum. I had to to get work theirs a company doing it for $37 yard no minimum.


----------



## procut

Lightningllc;1462932 said:


> It seems like everything is cheaper these days. Brick was $16-$22 a sq now it's $6-$10. I still do it for the old rate. Hardwood mulch was $65 yard installed now I see it for $35 yard installed. Sprinkler startups were $40-$60 now you see them for $20-$30. Lawns used to be $50-$70 acre now you see $20-$30.
> 
> In the last ten years the cost to do business has doubled but prices have been cut in half.
> 
> What does that say about our industry.


It says it sucks. Back in '03 a guy I knew sold his business. It was smaller operation, but nice tight lawn route with some really nice accounts. Did a decent amount of landscaping and nice plowing route. I actually envyed this guy. He was what I wanted to be. When I found out he was getting out of things I thought he was crazy, out of his mind. I mean he had done what I could only dream of. When I asked him why, he said, he was sick of things, didn't like the way the industry was going, too many guys lowballing, ect. I still thought he was crazy; looking back I see how right he was.


----------



## Matson Snow

I just got a Quote for Aeration for My yard......$35.....My yard is 20K Square Feet


----------



## Matson Snow

Lightningllc;1462944 said:


> No $40 10 yard minimum. I had to to get work theirs a company doing it for $37 yard no minimum.


You come Down to Trenton...I have about 10 Yards of Mulch to do around the House....:salute:

If i Buy the Beer will you do it for $29.99 a Yard.......


----------



## Lightningllc

Matson Snow;1462949 said:


> I just got a Quote for Aeration for My yard......$35.....My yard is 20K Square Feet


Jim must really be desprite after this winter. Lmao


----------



## Lightningllc

Matson Snow;1462954 said:


> You come Down to Trenton...I have about 10 Yards of Mulch to do around the House....:salute:
> 
> If i Buy the Beer will you do it for $29.99 a Yard.......


To hang out with matson - madsen. Sure anything for you. Mr o and Jim can help.


----------



## Matson Snow

Lightningllc;1462955 said:


> Jim must really be desprite after this winter. Lmao


No...They Refuse to come this far.......That Quote was from a Rather Large company down here....


----------



## Matson Snow

Lightningllc;1462959 said:


> To hang out with matson - madsen. Sure anything for you. Mr o and Jim can help.


I highly Doubt Jim would come down here to help.......:laughing:

MarkO will have some Lame Excuse not to Come By.....


----------



## Lightningllc

Matson Snow;1462962 said:


> No...They Refuse to come this far.......That Quote was from a Rather Large company down here....


That company you almost took a job with.


----------



## Matson Snow

Lightningllc;1462965 said:


> That company you almost took a job with.


No......


----------



## Lightningllc

Just to make you feel good the whole plowsite community will come to your house to do mulch and aerate your lawn. You supply beer and food. Deal


----------



## Metro Lawn

Lightningllc;1462944 said:


> No $40 10 yard minimum._ I had to to get work _theirs a company doing it for $37 yard no minimum.


Justin,
Don't take this the wrong way, but you are actually contributing to the problem. You lower your price, and the guy down the street lowers his to beat yours. Pretty soon nobody is making anything except the customer. I would rather turn the work down than to do it so cheap that I don't make a decent profit from it. I sell mulch that cheap, but that is dumped in your drive for you to install and I get a delivery fee.


----------



## Lightningllc

John I understand what your saying. But everyone hopped on that band wagon I was the last to follow. I also stock 200+ yards at my shop most of the lowballer went to supply yards. I put a minimum on yards and I own a special piece of mulching equipment that makes life easier. Scott was learning about mulch today.


----------



## Matson Snow

Lightningllc;1462969 said:


> Just to make you feel good the whole plowsite community will come to your house to do mulch and aerate your lawn. You supply beer and food. Deal


Ya....I bet Metro will be The First One Down Here......:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## TGS Inc.

Just ran across this gem....sorry if this is anyone on PS....

http://detroit.craigslist.org/wyn/bfs/2873102585.html


----------



## Matson Snow

Metro Lawn;1463011 said:


> Justin,
> Don't take this the wrong way, but you are actually contributing to the problem. You lower your price, and the guy down the street lowers his to beat yours. Pretty soon nobody is making anything except the customer. I would rather turn the work down than to do it so cheap that I don't make a decent profit from it. I sell mulch that cheap, but that is dumped in your drive for you to install and I get a delivery fee.


I guess the Question is.....At$40 a Yard..10 yard min....Can he turn enough Profit for His Operation....


----------



## Matson Snow

TGS Inc.;1463023 said:


> Just ran across this gem....sorry if this is anyone on PS....
> 
> http://detroit.craigslist.org/wyn/bfs/2873102585.html


She is a Beauty...:salute:


----------



## Metro Lawn

Lightningllc;1463018 said:


> John I understand what your saying. But everyone hopped on that band wagon I was the last to follow. I also stock 200+ yards at my shop most of the lowballer went to supply yards. I put a minimum on yards and_ I own a special piece of mulching equipment that makes life easier_. Scott was learning about mulch today.


So I see.... roflmao


----------



## Metro Lawn

Matson Snow;1463026 said:


> She is a Beauty...:salute:


That is the exact truck Scott has been looking for... seriously


----------



## Leisure Time LC

Lightningllc;1463018 said:


> John I understand what your saying. But everyone hopped on that band wagon I was the last to follow. I also stock 200+ yards at my shop most of the lowballer went to supply yards. I put a minimum on yards and I own a special piece of mulching equipment that makes life easier. Scott was learning about mulch today.


He does have a bad ass mulch machine


----------



## Metro Lawn

Leisure Time LC;1463033 said:


> He does have a bad ass mulch machine


What is it a Finn bark blower or something along them lines


----------



## Lightningllc

Metro Lawn;1463035 said:


> What is it a Finn bark blower or something along them lines


No better. 10 Mexicans with wheel barrows.


----------



## alternative

Metro Lawn;1463011 said:


> Justin,
> Don't take this the wrong way, but you are actually contributing to the problem. You lower your price, and the guy down the street lowers his to beat yours. Pretty soon nobody is making anything except the customer. I would rather turn the work down than to do it so cheap that I don't make a decent profit from it. I sell mulch that cheap, but that is dumped in your drive for you to install and I get a delivery fee.


agreed...forget the bandwagon-set yourself apart

Need to send half of this "non-skilled" industry to Business101 = nowdays there arent many businessmen in this field...there are a bunch of workers creating thier own JOBS.
Lowballing is just Plain STUPID!!!


----------



## Leisure Time LC

Here you go

www.youtube.com/watch?v=SvlupUBeC74


----------



## procut

Updated my signature to reflect the conversation.


----------



## gunsworth

Lightningllc;1462944 said:


> No $40 10 yard minimum. I had to to get work theirs a company doing it for $37 yard no minimum.


**** at that price I should sub all my work out to you 

dont know how you guys do it, ill stick to my pricing, not worth mulching at that price


----------



## Lightningllc

gunsworth;1463074 said:


> **** at that price I should sub all my work out to you
> 
> dont know how you guys do it, ill stick to my pricing, not worth mulching at that price


Sure I'll do it I can put down 30 + yards a hour with 6 guys. I take what ever you got.

With 10 guys I've done 60 yards a hour.


----------



## gunsworth

Lightningllc;1463076 said:


> Sure I'll do it I can put down 30 + yards a hour with 6 guys. I take what ever you got.
> 
> With 10 guys I've done 60 yards a hour.


I dont see how that is possible unless you are using a loader for each bed. 60yd/hr with 10guys would be 1 wheelbarrow every 2.5mins or so per guy.


----------



## Lightningllc

gunsworth;1463093 said:


> I dont see how that is possible unless you are using a loader for each bed. 60yd/hr with 10guys would be 1 wheelbarrow every 2.5mins or so per guy.


It's not a problem, having the right machinery you can do it no problem and make a killing.

It's kinda like a auger on a skidsteer VS a shovel to put a tree in.


----------



## Leisure Time LC

gunsworth;1463093 said:


> I dont see how that is possible unless you are using a loader for each bed. 60yd/hr with 10guys would be 1 wheelbarrow every 2.5mins or so per guy.


I can vouch for Justin.... I have seen it done


----------



## gunsworth

Lightningllc;1463102 said:


> It's not a problem, having the right machinery you can do it no problem and make a killing.
> 
> It's kinda like a auger on a skidsteer VS a shovel to put a tree in.


must be nice

Im all residential for my mulch and can only use a skid on 2 of them and mostly to load the wheelbarrows. Those accounts are both 100 yards though, well billed at that amount lol


----------



## Lightningllc

gunsworth;1463093 said:


> I dont see how that is possible unless you are using a loader for each bed. 60yd/hr with 10guys would be 1 wheelbarrow every 2.5mins or so per guy.


Kinda like a 6' plow VS a 10' v blade. Having the right machinery and personal it's easy.

I have had 14 guys with wheelbarrows on a job a loader with a 2 yard bucket and layed 200 yards in a 9 hr day spread out over many locations.


----------



## Lightningllc

gunsworth;1463114 said:


> must be nice
> 
> Im all residential for my mulch and can only use a skid on 2 of them and mostly to load the wheelbarrows. Those accounts are both 100 yards though, well billed at that amount lol


If their not to far from me I'd love to do them for you.


----------



## Leisure Time LC

Metro Lawn;1463032 said:


> That is the exact truck Scott has been looking for... seriously


I think I will pass :laughing:


----------



## gunsworth

Lightningllc;1463117 said:


> If their not to far from me I'd love to do them for you.


Ill keep you in mind, but hoping to run an extra crew this year and should be good


----------



## Lightningllc

Heres a nice lowballer.

http://detroit.craigslist.org/wyn/fgs/2860565056.html

http://detroit.craigslist.org/mcb/fgs/2880486956.html

..


----------



## Hillcrest2011

I have worked with Brickman since they came into this state. They have been a great company to work for. There checks are always good they are always on time. Some of the accounts i do for them pay 100.00 a ton some pay alot more. We all no this business if it calls for 1 ton do you actually put one ton down come on we all no the answer to that.Everybody *****s about the low prices and they dont no how people do it for those prices. I ve been to alot of bids that other plow site members have bid on that are talking about right now and there prices are lower then the Brickman prices. On almost every bid i go on i usally can get the property owner/manager to show me prices. I have walked away from alot of work because of the low prices on lawn maintence. Just a fyi bewere of company x G_e_T oa_s fill in the blanks they are not paying there subs and are heading down a very bad road.


----------



## gunsworth

Lightningllc;1463127 said:


> Heres a nice lowballer.
> 
> http://detroit.craigslist.org/wyn/fgs/2860565056.html
> 
> http://detroit.craigslist.org/mcb/fgs/2880486956.html
> 
> ..


my lawn pricing starts at 18$ too! the one lawn I have that low only has a front yard that is 10x15

I am also sure that when people are looking for quality landscaping are gonna go off craigslist

haha googled the phone number, looks like they also do janitorial work wtf http://www.manta.com/c/mr06mxl/chippewa-property-maintenance


----------



## Lightningllc

Well lost power. Transformer blew up down the street. Great night. Thank god for the standby generator


----------



## newhere

Lightningllc;1463076 said:


> Sure I'll do it I can put down 30 + yards a hour with 6 guys. I take what ever you got.
> 
> With 10 guys I've done 60 yards a hour.


you may do that on a few jobs but you, me and everyone else that has been in this game for a few seasons knows darn well your not cranking out 30 yards a hour on every job. Maybe some bigger commercial jobs but most resi jobs dont require those amounts and you do have to factor in drive time, clean up, smoozing the home owner.

Im going to be a realist..... if i can put down 20 yards a day with 2 guys im a happy camper. I dont care if its two 10 yard jobs or one 20yrd. Now dont get me wrong i have my bigger jobs to where i get a full 140yrd load dropped on site and we bang it out in one day.....but.......i sure dont base my production numbers on that day.

I figure 10 yards per 8 hour shift per worker. I think every one can agree thats a REAL number. Thats including various weeding, trimming hedges and edging. \

Not busting your nuts justin just saying what i think so any youngsters dont go around with $39.95 a yerd spray painted on the truck.


----------



## Boomer123

Lost power got the genny running.


----------



## alternative

Lightningllc;1463127 said:


> Heres a nice lowballer.
> 
> http://detroit.craigslist.org/wyn/fgs/2860565056.html
> 
> http://detroit.craigslist.org/mcb/fgs/2880486956.html
> ..


Why do ppl even price jobs w cents...$18,99 -wtf is this (Stupid)



gunsworth;1463188 said:


> my lawn pricing starts at 18$ too! the one lawn I have that low only has a front yard that is 10x15
> 
> *I am also sure that when people are looking for quality landscaping are gonna go off craigslist*
> haha googled the phone number, looks like they also do janitorial work wtf http://www.manta.com/c/mr06mxl/chippewa-property-maintenance


exactly- i doubt anyone other than the cheap ass (looking for free stuff) or the ghetto people that just want thier lawn cut bi-monthly or need help w/figuring out materials so they call a landscaper to quote it and then they do it themselves.. Its full of wierdos (craigslist)


----------



## Lightningllc

newhere;1463208 said:


> you may do that on a few jobs but you, me and everyone else that has been in this game for a few seasons knows darn well your not cranking out 30 yards a hour on every job. Maybe some bigger commercial jobs but most resi jobs dont require those amounts and you do have to factor in drive time, clean up, smoozing the home owner.
> 
> Im going to be a realist..... if i can put down 20 yards a day with 2 guys im a happy camper. I dont care if its two 10 yard jobs or one 20yrd. Now dont get me wrong i have my bigger jobs to where i get a full 140yrd load dropped on site and we bang it out in one day.....but.......i sure dont base my production numbers on that day.
> 
> I figure 10 yards per 8 hour shift per worker. I think every one can agree thats a REAL number. Thats including various weeding, trimming hedges and edging. \
> 
> Not busting your nuts justin just saying what i think so any youngsters dont go around with $39.95 a yerd spray painted on the truck.


I am serious about those numbers. I transport 16 yards at a time I can lay it down in 15 minutes with 10 guys. Equipment my friend. Yes travel time does play a factor but if it's a big job it is direct shipped.


----------



## 2FAST4U

newhere;1463208 said:


> you may do that on a few jobs but you, me and everyone else that has been in this game for a few seasons knows darn well your not cranking out 30 yards a hour on every job. Maybe some bigger commercial jobs but most resi jobs dont require those amounts and you do have to factor in drive time, clean up, smoozing the home owner.
> 
> Im going to be a realist..... if i can put down 20 yards a day with 2 guys im a happy camper. I dont care if its two 10 yard jobs or one 20yrd. Now dont get me wrong i have my bigger jobs to where i get a full 140yrd load dropped on site and we bang it out in one day.....but.......i sure dont base my production numbers on that day.
> 
> I figure 10 yards per 8 hour shift per worker. I think every one can agree thats a REAL number. Thats including various weeding, trimming hedges and edging. \
> 
> Not busting your nuts justin just saying what i think so any youngsters dont go around with $39.95 a yerd spray painted on the truck.


Not busting your nuts but I think Justin was talking about just mulch. 10 yards per worker in an eight hour shift? I can do 2 an hour just me so that's 16 in a shift. I know my pricing for mulch doesn't include prep, so any weeding/shrub trimming/edging is priced by it self. I install hardwood at 45 per yard and colored at 55 to 65 per yard, cedar or cypress 75.

On another subject all that talk about our big name companies driving down pricing, they wouldn't still be around if they continued to lose money year after year. They must be turning a profit to keep the doors open, I belive it's the trunk slammers that are driving the prices down. I tear down every $13 dollar lawn cut sign I see in the summer time. All you guys that have been around for some time that talk about the "good days" your still here doing it, making less but still around so whats that say? When times are good the moneys great, times are bad now but were still all making money or we wouldn't be doing this.


----------



## 2FAST4U

Lightningllc;1463273 said:


> I am serious about those numbers. I transport 16 yards at a time I can lay it down in 15 minutes with 10 guys. Equipment my friend. Yes travel time does play a factor but if it's a big job it is direct shipped.


They think you mean skid steers when you say equipment. I've seen your pictures of mulching, that equipment would save lots of time.


----------



## Lightningllc

My prices 10 yards or less range from $45 -$50. I work close to my shop I do not like to travel far, that plays a huge role in profits. 

Will when we say the old days: gas was cheaper, insurance was cheaper, parts were cheaper but we were also getting $50-$70 a acre it was big money, if you factor it all in. In 2001 I bought a f350 7.3 long bed for $31000 plus tax. Now they are $60000.


----------



## Superior L & L

60,000 for a turd, I mean a ford. ...,.....wow. Some of those larger company's must have half million in f-450


----------



## 2FAST4U

Lightningllc;1463279 said:


> My prices 10 yards or less range from $45 -$50. I work close to my shop I do not like to travel far, that plays a huge role in profits.
> 
> Will when we say the old days: gas was cheaper, insurance was cheaper, parts were cheaper but we were also getting $50-$70 a acre it was big money, if you factor it all in. In 2001 I bought a f350 7.3 long bed for $31000 plus tax. Now they are $60000.


I under stand that Justin, that would of been "big money" but your still in business so I'm going to guess your still turning a profit right? None of us love this enough to do it for free


----------



## grassmaster06

it snowing by me in wyandotte


----------



## Lightningllc

Snowing like crazy in brighton


----------



## MrPike

"On another subject all that talk about our big name companies driving down pricing, they wouldn't still be around if they continued to lose money year after year. They must be turning a profit to keep the doors open, I belive it's the trunk slammers that are driving the prices down. I tear down every $13 dollar lawn cut sign I see in the summer time. All you guys that have been around for some time that talk about the "good days" your still here doing it, making less but still around so whats that say? When times are good the moneys great, times are bad now but were still all making money or we wouldn't be doing this"

You are correct sir. Just like gas stations, they are making money or else they wouldn't be everywhere. The challange is to find their weak spot. They can't compete everywhere in every market niche.

Michigan has been in a terible slump since 9/11 because of the auto industry. The guys who retired early and are drawing a check and guys on unemployment also looking to supplement their income are what's killing the industry. They will do ok until the unemployment checks run out or they need to replace their equipment. They probably already had a trailer and zero turn when they started and figured to utilize them for extra cash.
Fortunately, the unemployment situation has been really turning around after the bailouts and anyone who survives should be rewarded in a couple years.


----------



## MrPike

Snowing in Fenton


----------



## bln

Better hurry up and salt I before it melts


----------



## Luther

I'm seeing lots totally covered.


----------



## Allor Outdoor

I've used Finn bark blowers before and we didn't have those production numbers!

I use to work at Horizon, which owns a 20+ yards bark blower...even with the blower it is still a 3-4 person job, and would take a lot more than 15 minutes to blow the mulch. 
By the time you start up the machine, unroll the hoses, unclogg it (when it jams up), blow the mulch in, smooth out a few areas, rake out the bed lines, sweep up the excess, roll the hoses back up, etc etc, there is no way it would only take 15 minutes...it's been a while, but if I remember correctly, I want up say that with 3 guys from start to finish it would take 45minutres to 1 hour to do 20 yards (obviously it depends on the site and the size of areas that needed mulch)
While I understand that certain equipment makes the job go faster, and increases profit margins, I also think that there needs to be "industry standards"


----------



## Matson Snow

I'm seeing Nothing Down Here..........:waving:



Except a Massive Headache from Having too many Beers Last Night.....


----------



## Luther

There was a 10 minute window where everything here was totally covered.

Melting edge to edge now.


----------



## wilburn

2FAST4U;1463277 said:


> They think you mean skid steers when you say equipment. I've seen your pictures of mulching, that equipment would save lots of time.


what kind of equipment are you talking about?


----------



## Matson Snow

TCLA;1463326 said:


> There was a 10 minute window where everything here was totally covered.
> 
> Melting edge to edge now.


Should I Declare a* Code Red*!!!!!.......Im Ready.......:salute:


----------



## Lightningllc

Defcon code 10 hurry before it melts. Oh wait it melted.


----------



## Matson Snow

Lightningllc;1463342 said:


> Defcon code 10 hurry before it melts. Oh wait it melted.


I am Fully Able to Salt Wet Pavement........payup


----------



## Lightningllc

It looks like a war zone by my house trees down. Power lines sparking. Wtf.

Trash can was 300 feet from my driveway.


----------



## axl

newhere;1463208 said:


> you may do that on a few jobs but you, me and everyone else that has been in this game for a few seasons knows darn well your not cranking out 30 yards a hour on every job. Maybe some bigger commercial jobs but most resi jobs dont require those amounts and you do have to factor in drive time, clean up, smoozing the home owner.
> 
> Im going to be a realist..... if i can put down 20 yards a day with 2 guys im a happy camper. I dont care if its two 10 yard jobs or one 20yrd. Now dont get me wrong i have my bigger jobs to where i get a full 140yrd load dropped on site and we bang it out in one day.....but.......i sure dont base my production numbers on that day.
> 
> I figure 10 yards per 8 hour shift per worker. I think every one can agree thats a REAL number. Thats including various weeding, trimming hedges and edging. \
> 
> Not busting your nuts justin just saying what i think so any youngsters dont go around with $39.95 a yerd spray painted on the truck.


Not intending to beat a dead horse or attack you Justin but things just arent adding up to me. Captain obvious says 60 yds in an hour is one yard per minute loaded into a wheel barrow, transported to bed, dumped, spread and then return to mule. I thought I also read that the mule only holds 15yds at a time? So where/when/how is it getting reloaded and by who?

Maybe Im missing something here but to me 60yds an hour seems like a wild and outlandish claim like a guy claiming he has a 14" shlong and can bang for 3 hrs straight! Both scenarios I would have to see to believe

Once again, Im not trying to take a HOT:yow!: sh!t in your cheerios Im just participating in the discussion.


----------



## Lightningllc

Ryan, we use the loader to fill it while we are working. So there is no travel time. We normally deliver the needed mulch onsite then the loader go to work filling it. 60 a hour is in perfect conditions. 30-40 is normal. If there is multiple locations it varies.


----------



## Lightningllc

I wish I could post videos on here.


----------



## Superior L & L

Screw it ! If people don't believe you that's fine. Let them charge more and you win the bid


----------



## Lightningllc

Paul, I am at that point no one believes me. It's all good I invite anyone that wants to see It done.


----------



## Tscape

If you can do it the most efficiently, then you should be the cheapest. You are uniquely positioned to be the leader in your market. What's the problem?


----------



## snowfighter83

Lightningllc;1463423 said:


> Paul, I am at that point no one believes me. It's all good I invite anyone that wants to see It done.


heres how i see it . rather it 30,40, 60. bottom line is this he holds 200 yards @ a time @ shop and he has a mulch mule, unless you have one your not gona touch him.. it dosent matter what he cam proove we know for sure with that tool he's doing way more than anyone @ one time.


----------



## newhere

Lightningllc;1463394 said:


> Ryan, we use the loader to fill it while we are working. So there is no travel time. We normally deliver the needed mulch onsite then the loader go to work filling it. 60 a hour is in perfect conditions. 30-40 is normal. If there is multiple locations it varies.


so on a 40 yard job your going to load it from your yard into a truck and then haul it to the job and dump it out making a mess then haul out a skid or a loader to load the mule?

Lets be honest if you have a 100 or 200 yard job it makes since to drop ship it and haul out iron to load it. Your not getting that job done in 2 hours, it takes a crew all day from loading trucks in the a.m to final clean up and back to the shop.


----------



## Superior L & L

newhere;1463511 said:


> Lets be honest if you have a 100 or 200 yard job it makes since to drop ship it and haul out iron to load it. Your not getting that job done in 2 hours, it takes a crew all day from loading trucks in the a.m to final clean up and back to the shop.


let's be honest. How would you know, have you ever done a 100yd mulch job


----------



## newhere

Superior L & L;1463517 said:


> let's be honest. How would you know, have you ever done a 100yd mulch job


Yeah every year i have two jobs that get dropped shipped. Is that ok with you?


----------



## Matson Snow

I Drove a Season for A&R Bark Haulers.....I saw some Crews that really had the Mulch Installation down ...So...Anything is Possible.....I Believe Justin.....Thumbs Up


Plus..I gotta say nice things...Because im Hoping for some Free Mulch....:laughing:


----------



## Matson Snow

newhere;1463520 said:


> Yeah every year i have two jobs that get dropped shipped. Is that ok with you?


How many Yards Droped Shipped......

Back in the Day...I think My 8 Axle Live Floor Carried 50 Yards....payup


----------



## Lightningllc

You know I can only do 20 yards in a day is everyone happy. I run 6 people 10-12 hrs a day for 3 months doing mulch. I have no clue what I'm doing I'm a low balling fool that makes no money and has no clue what I'm doing. 

New here I bet you know more than me too.


----------



## Lightningllc

Matson Snow;1463524 said:


> How many Yards Droped Shipped......
> 
> Back in the Day...I think My 8 Axle Live Floor Carried 50 Yards....payup


53' trailers hold 120 yds. But I don't know for sure I only get 30+ trailers a year delivered

I bet everyone else knows more though.


----------



## newhere

Matson Snow;1463524 said:


> How many Yards Droped Shipped......
> 
> Back in the Day...I think My 8 Axle Live Floor Carried 50 Yards....payup


no 140 yards is what they can hold....thats what they will bill you for but to tell you the truth sometimes i think it is about 125 based on me measuring the trailer.


----------



## Matson Snow

Lightningllc;1463526 said:


> You know I can only do 20 yards in a day is everyone happy. I run 6 people 10-12 hrs a day for 3 months doing mulch. I have no clue what I'm doing I'm a low balling fool that makes no money and has no clue what I'm doing.
> 
> New here I bet you know more than me too.


Im glad you have come Clean.......Do you Feel Better Getting that Burden off Your Chest...:laughing:...:laughing:


----------



## Matson Snow

Lightningllc;1463527 said:


> 53' trailers hold 120 yds. But I don't know for sure I only get 30+ trailers a year delivered
> 
> I bet everyone else knows more though.





newhere;1463528 said:


> no 140 yards is what they can hold....thats what they will bill you for but to tell you the truth sometimes i think it is about 125 based on me measuring the trailer.


You Fellas are Correct...A Long time ago and Many Beers.....


----------



## newhere

Lightningllc;1463526 said:


> You know I can only do 20 yards in a day is everyone happy. I run 6 people 10-12 hrs a day for 3 months doing mulch. I have no clue what I'm doing I'm a low balling fool that makes no money and has no clue what I'm doing.
> 
> New here I bet you know more than me too.


Im just trying to be real..... i guess where i could be wrong is if you seriously do have dozens and dozens of 200 hundred 300 hundred and 400 hundred and 500hundred yard jobs. Really 60 yards a hour times 10 hours is 600 yards in one day! ive never even seen a job that takes that much mulch.

I dont doubt that running full steam 10 guys can lay down 60 yards in one hour. but thats probably in big wide open beds at a apartment entrance or something. Thats not a the little beds running around each building and little nooks up by the doors. You know that stuff is what kills you and me and everyone else.


----------



## wilburn

Lightningllc;1463527 said:


> 53' trailers hold 120 yds. But I don't know for sure I only get 30+ trailers a year delivered
> 
> I bet everyone else knows more though.


woooo weeeee !!!


----------



## Lightningllc

Like I said, I don't know what I'm doing.


----------



## RMGLawn

newhere;1463538 said:


> Im just trying to be real..... i guess where i could be wrong is if you seriously do have dozens and dozens of 200 hundred 300 hundred and 400 hundred and 500hundred yard jobs. Really 60 yards a hour times 10 hours is 600 yards in one day! ive never even seen a job that takes that much mulch.
> 
> I dont doubt that running full steam 10 guys can lay down 60 yards in one hour. but thats probably in big wide open beds at a apartment entrance or something. Thats not a the little beds running around each building and little nooks up by the doors. You know that stuff is what kills you and me and everyone else.


Think about it...he can still make a hell of a profit on that job. Say he has a 200 yard job. He pays 20 a yard for mulch and pays 10 guys 8 dollars an hour and lets say they work 8 hours each. And say operating costs are 1k for the day. (Gas, insurance, etc.)Total expenses is 5,640. 
He bills 8,000 for the job,he still makes over 2300 dollars for the day after expenses! That's just under 300 an hr.


----------



## RMGLawn

Just saying only if he does 200 yards in a day


----------



## Lightningllc

RMGLawn;1463548 said:


> Think about it...he can still make a hell of a profit on that job. Say he has a 200 yard job. He pays 20 a yard for mulch and pays 10 guys 8 dollars an hour and lets say they work 8 hours each. And say operating costs are 1k for the day. (Gas, insurance, etc.)Total expenses is 5,640.
> He bills 8,000 for the job,he still makes over 2300 dollars for the day after expenses! That's just under 300 an hr.


Try 13.75 a yard shipped


----------



## RMGLawn

Lightningllc;1463552 said:


> Try 13.75 a yard shipped


Damn so over 3600 profit for 8 hrs.


----------



## Lightningllc

RMGLawn;1463554 said:


> Damn so over 3600 profit for 8 hrs.


Thank you very much sounds about right.

I love mulching a house and your cleaned up in 1 hour and the homeowner says it takes him all weekend with the whole family.

And the neighbors all call you later that night !!!!! Referrals


----------



## P&M Landscaping

Just got back from my trip to Denver, what a fun time that was. 18"-24" fell in 48 hours, it was nice to see some real snow!ussmileyflag


----------



## Glockshot73!

P&M Landscaping;1463562 said:


> Just got back from my trip to Denver, what a fun time that was. 18"-24" fell in 48 hours, it was nice to see some real snow!ussmileyflag


Glad you had a good time and saw some snow!


----------



## newhere

RMGLawn;1463554 said:


> Damn so over 3600 profit for 8 hrs.


your right on that. Good money.

but the numbers always get mixed around to favor each sides point of view. I started this pertaining to mulching residential homes with 10 yards of mulch for 39 bucks a yard. No kidding you can make money throwing down 300 yards but your not making 3,800 profit a day mulching resi's. More like 380 bucks a day


----------



## Milwaukee

$8 a hour for workers to moving mulch. GOOD LUCKY. Nobody will do that until it was around $10-13 a hour.


----------



## Superior L & L

newhere;1463538 said:


> . i guess i could be wrong .


FINALLY !!!! admitting it is the first step


----------



## alternative

Milwaukee;1463622 said:


> $8 a hour for workers to moving mulch. GOOD LUCKY. Nobody will do that until it was around $10-13 a hour.


this guy might...


----------



## Glockshot73!

alternative;1463659 said:


> this guy might...


Where do you guys keep getting these pics of me from!?!? Amigos thats not right

Gonzalez


----------



## Tscape

So this whole line of discussion started with lightning and others complaining about lowballers, and ended with him as the tycoon of Boardwalk and Park Place.Funny listening.


----------



## RMGLawn

Tscape;1463664 said:


> So this whole line of discussion started with lightning and others complaining about lowballers, and ended with him as the tycoon of Boardwalk and Park Place.Funny listening.


I like your comparison! Haha


----------



## Lightningllc

I'm no tychoon I just moved into my double wide and signed a 2 year lease with my mobile community, I am stating things about mulch that I do, I am just a young guy just making it by.


----------



## newhere

Milwaukee;1463622 said:


> $8 a hour for workers to moving mulch. GOOD LUCKY. Nobody will do that until it was around $10-13 a hour.


i was thinking the same thing but didnt want to nit pick a intelligent post.

10-13 plus tax and workers comp also.


----------



## Superior L & L

U dont have to pay taxes and comp do you ?


----------



## Milwaukee

newhere;1463676 said:


> i was thinking the same thing but didnt want to nit pick a intelligent post.
> 
> 10-13 plus tax and workers comp also.


I forgot about that too. It should be $1.75-2.25 somewhere but wasn't expert on that. Don't remember if it was actually cost per hour for these.


----------



## RMGLawn

Milwaukee;1463682 said:


> I forgot about that too. It should be $1.75-2.25 somewhere but wasn't expert on that. Don't remember if it was actually cost per hour for these.


Sorry if we are going to nitpick everything. Redoing my calculations he is still making 3,000 for 8 hrs. That's pricing every guy for 8 hrs at 15 dollars an hour. Plenty to cover everyone. I also figured in 1k of operating cost in my first estimate and guarantee he comes no where near that.


----------



## caitlyncllc

Looks like Lawnsite took over Plowsite. 

I am a builder, not a landscaper. But, from what I can gather from the latest discussions, I think I am going to venture into full blown property management this year. Sounds like there is lots of money to be made. I think with my 3 pre-teen kids and a Craftsman mower I can "rake in" the cash doing lawn work. And it will keep me in the loop for the snow removal.payuppayup


----------



## Mike_PS

ok guys, as we have asked before, let's get back to talking "snow and ice" in your area

thanks, we would appreciate it


----------



## Matson Snow

Do you guys think it will Snow enough to Salt tonite??????.......:waving:


----------



## Milwaukee

Do you think about other thing?

Skidsteer hold about 20-27 gallons of diesel. They go though in approach about 10-13 hours. I know how much it use. 

F550/trailer get 6 mpg tow equipments to there. Let say 50 miles 1 way. Do you ever think about how much maintain cost include? 

How much those parts cost when mulch machine break down. 

What happened if your workers decided ****** you in your ass and left you with this big job. These happened to 2 guys I know. Let say they wasn't happy and search for other people to be hired and work immediate. 

Guy with dump truck that capable haul 40 yards charge about $90 a hourly rated plus other expense they add to bill for you. Plus 4 hour minimum requirement.


RMGLawn if you think it very profitable how come you don't do these everyday?


----------



## newhere

hey dan, do you know where i can get a used f-450 fuel fill up neck? the part that has the cap and the main spout and then a little spout for the gasses to get out. Dealer wants $220 bucks. The ones on pick ups arnt the same are they? 

Mine is only about 6" long and then goes into rubber hose.


----------



## snow_man_48045

Yepp it snows and it can get icy in Michigan... Ok that covers it.......


----------



## Lightningllc

Turning icy out. Going for a salt run


----------



## TGS Inc.

Lightningllc;1463728 said:


> Turning icy out. Going for a salt run


Seriously?? Where at? I'm up in Frankenmuth with the kids for the night...Its snowing nicely here.


----------



## Lightningllc

Good asphalt is pure ice. Bad asphalt is dry. Concrete is dry.


----------



## Superior L & L

Radar keeps changing


----------



## terrapro

Snow is kind of sticking, I wouldn't mind a salt in the AM.


----------



## terrapro

1/4inch and slick now gonna head out I think.


----------



## Strictly Snow

Auburn Hills/Great Lakes Crossing area lots are covered


----------



## snowman6

Very light coating/ dusting and coming down steady in Milford.


----------



## Moonlighter

Flurries in Pontiac


----------



## hosejockey4506

icy roads and lots in fenton, some treated lots have enough salt left over to melt them but lots are icing over, brighton/ howell area police scanner traffic is very busy with road runoffs due to slick conditions.


----------



## snow_man_48045

Clear in Northern Macomb. Just a few fluries..


----------



## eatonpaving

*ice*

northville is all ice.......................


----------



## Superior L & L

Full salt. !


----------



## Allor Outdoor

That was a welcome surprise!!


----------



## Allor Outdoor

There were a TON of lots that weren't treated this morning! Kinda strange, it snowed on and off all day yesterday, this really shouldn't have caught anyone off gaurd.


----------



## M & D LAWN

Dearborn was completely dry. Just a few frozen puddles.


----------



## Superior L & L

Allor Outdoor;1463979 said:


> There were a TON of lots that weren't treated this morning! Kinda strange, it snowed on and off all day yesterday, this really shouldn't have caught anyone off gaurd.


It is a weird morning. I could probably count on one hand the number of lots that have been treated. Everyone must be taking the day off today


----------



## Lightningllc

Same here I think a lot of guys dropped the ball. But the uv is taking care of it.


----------



## Matson Snow

Lightningllc;1464008 said:


> Same here I think a lot of guys dropped the ball. But the uv is taking care of it.


Not a Flake at 275 and Michigan Ave this AM......I was there at 3:45 AM waiting and Hoping.....


----------



## Lightningllc

Oakland county is salting dry asphalt right now. Wtf.


----------



## Matson Snow

Lightningllc;1464014 said:


> Oakland county is salting dry asphalt right now. Wtf.


My Brother Drives for Oakland County.......:laughing:

I will give him a Call.....:salute:


----------



## RayRay

Lightningllc;1464008 said:


> Same here I think a lot of guys dropped the ball. But the uv is taking care of it.


We Hardly dropped the ball!!! It was NOT icy or snow covered in many areas..Farmington,Commerce a little. Nothing on Orchard Lake in West Bloomfield area. Livonia zero. Yes Milford had a little snow & was Icy. Watching the radar you could see who was getting some snow & who was NOT. If customers pay for salt when there is barely snow & the UV angle will melt it in an hour that's great for you. I'm not wasting money with $4 a gallon fuel, wages & customers that won't pay this small dusting.. Also many of us do buildings that are NOT open on Sunday & will NOT pay for it, or we wait & see if it needs it later.


----------



## Lightningllc

We had a 1/4 inch. I'm speaking abut I do churches, shopping centers and they have to be addressed no matter how my operating cost or uv angle at 10 am. They show up at 7 am on Sunday and old people slip n fall. 

Last night was all ice also.


----------



## hosejockey4506

Lightningllc;1464027 said:


> We had a 1/4 inch. I'm speaking abut I do churches, shopping centers and they have to be addressed no matter how my operating cost or uv angle at 10 am. They show up at 7 am on Sunday and old people slip n fall.
> 
> Last night was all ice also.


Thats what we did also, churches, retail places and apartments. I guess thats almost everyone. We did skip a few little businesses that wont be in till monday.


----------



## bln

I had to do 1 place at 10 and telegraph that was peer ice, the I went to their 12 and telegraph location and it was dry as a bone.


----------



## michigancutter

Didn't have a thing in the Richmond/ chesterfield area. Nothing, notta. A couple more salting would be nice.


----------



## eatonpaving

bln;1464092 said:


> I had to do 1 place at 10 and telegraph that was peer ice, the I went to their 12 and telegraph location and it was dry as a bone.


28614 hennepen
garden city mi 48135


----------



## Allor Outdoor

RayRay;1464024 said:


> We Hardly dropped the ball!!! It was NOT icy or snow covered in many areas..Farmington,Commerce a little. Nothing on Orchard Lake in West Bloomfield area. Livonia zero. Yes Milford had a little snow & was Icy. Watching the radar you could see who was getting some snow & who was NOT. If customers pay for salt when there is barely snow & the UV angle will melt it in an hour that's great for you. I'm not wasting money with $4 a gallon fuel, wages & customers that won't pay this small dusting.. Also many of us do buildings that are NOT open on Sunday & will NOT pay for it, or we wait & see if it needs it later.


I have sites on Orchard Lake north of 14 mile that required a full salting.


----------



## RayRay

Allor Outdoor;1464141 said:


> I have sites on Orchard Lake north of 14 mile that required a full salting.


If you can bill them & get paid for it cool !!! West Bloomfield snowfall last 24 hours 0.2 inches of snow. Just drove down Orchard Lake Rd. & some lots are completly covered!!! With over 1" of SALT !!! Everyone has different contracts & customer needs, but the #1 question i get asked by commercial jobs I bid is " I hope you don't go crazy with salt & over do it". 'That is why we got rid of the last guy" It is always a tough call & this year has been really difficult.


----------



## Boomer123

RayRay;1464024 said:


> We Hardly dropped the ball!!! It was NOT icy or snow covered in many areas..Farmington,Commerce a little. Nothing on Orchard Lake in West Bloomfield area. Livonia zero. Yes Milford had a little snow & was Icy. Watching the radar you could see who was getting some snow & who was NOT. If customers pay for salt when there is barely snow & the UV angle will melt it in an hour that's great for you. I'm not wasting money with $4 a gallon fuel, wages & customers that won't pay this small dusting.. Also many of us do buildings that are NOT open on Sunday & will NOT pay for it, or we wait & see if it needs it later.





RayRay;1464175 said:


> If you can bill them & get paid for it cool !!! West Bloomfield snowfall last 24 hours 0.2 inches of snow. Just drove down Orchard Lake Rd. & some lots are completly covered!!! With over 1" of SALT !!! Everyone has different contracts & customer needs, but the #1 question i get asked by commercial jobs I bid is " I hope you don't go crazy with salt & over do it". 'That is why we got rid of the last guy" It is always a tough call & this year has been really difficult.


Amen on both posts


----------



## bln

Rayray I agree. However my accounts open at 7 am today so they had to be done. The ones that aren't open today didn't get hit.


----------



## RayRay

bln;1464196 said:


> Rayray I agree. However my accounts open at 7 am today so they had to be done. The ones that aren't open today didn't get hit.


I understand & I was out too. It has been really frustrating going out this year & only spot salting or doing only half your route, but wasting time & $ driving around only to see dry pavement.. Lets all hope for a great summer!! Bid Fair & Collect all your money!!


----------



## Matson Snow

RayRay;1464208 said:


> I understand & I was out too. It has been really frustrating going out this year & only spot salting or doing only half your route, but wasting time & $ driving around only to see dry pavement.. Lets all hope for a great summer!! Bid Fair & Collect all your money!!


But, Thats part of The Job of Being a Professional Snow Fighter.....Maintaining sites for safe passage....Checking sites is Part of the"Job"......


----------



## TheXpress2002

Matson Snow;1464222 said:


> But, Thats part of The Job of Being a Professional Snow Fighter.....Maintaining sites for safe passage....Checking sites is Part of the"Job"......


....there were more than a few desperate people out this morning though. Bone dry in Canton and Plymouth, pulled into Einsteins ordered plain bagels, opened my door and rubbed them on the cement. Huge difference in being responsible and frivolous. Some places were an absolute joke and the reason why people are starting to refuse services because of the irresponsible few forcing the issue and casting a bad light on the industry.


----------



## Lightningllc

What got this issue started is that us westsiders got snow and it stuck I know cole at Terrapro will vouch for it being very slick out, We are in this business to prevent slip-n-fall accidents so we were forced to salt. If we would of not treated we would of had issues. Maybe the guys in wb and canton did not get as much as we did. 

Every area has been different this year so when I state I had to salt their is a very good reason that I did, I'm the last person trying to milk the customer.


----------



## TheXpress2002

By no means was I implying anyone here for their area. Was referring to my area only. I know there was a strip from Howell to Pontiac that had issues.


----------



## bln

Randy, just put the check in the mail


----------



## terrapro

Lightningllc;1464279 said:


> What got this issue started is that us westsiders got snow and it stuck I know cole at Terrapro will vouch for it being very slick out, We are in this business to prevent slip-n-fall accidents so we were forced to salt. If we would of not treated we would of had issues. Maybe the guys in wb and canton did not get as much as we did.
> 
> Every area has been different this year so when I state I had to salt their is a very good reason that I did, I'm the last person trying to milk the customer.


Yep I posted here last night a few minutes after texting you that it was snowy and slick. Had to switch trucks this morning at around 7am and my dump had 1 inch on the hood. This morning pavement either had 1/4"-1/2" of snow or it was ice, I found no dry pavement.


----------



## eatonpaving

TheXpress2002;1464268 said:


> ....there were more than a few desperate people out this morning though. Bone dry in Canton and Plymouth, pulled into Einsteins ordered plain bagels, opened my door and rubbed them on the cement. Huge difference in being responsible and frivolous. Some places were an absolute joke and the reason why people are starting to refuse services because of the irresponsible few forcing the issue and casting a bad light on the industry.


thats my account and at 3am it was covered with snow,so was my kohls in northville, every bodys accounts are different and the requirements are not the same. funny i have had the same accounts 5 years now....


----------



## eatonpaving

TheXpress2002;1464268 said:


> ....there were more than a few desperate people out this morning though. Bone dry in Canton and Plymouth, pulled into Einsteins ordered plain bagels, opened my door and rubbed them on the cement. Huge difference in being responsible and frivolous. Some places were an absolute joke and the reason why people are starting to refuse services because of the irresponsible few forcing the issue and casting a bad light on the industry.


canton was not bone dry....kohls and target on michigan were covered....at 2.30 am.


----------



## 2FAST4U

bln;1462693 said:


> Hey guys, just letting everyone know I will be hosting a M.G.I.A. after show party again this year. I did this 2 years ago and it went over good. I did this at Otool's on Novi Rd. They were closed down last year but have reopened as 10 North. I talked to the owner and he will be giving us specials as well as happy hour pricing for as long as we are there. They have good food and a vast selection of drinks. Not that I don't like Bdub's I just cant justify spend 4.50 on a beer or having wings that came from our state bird. The address is 24555 Novi rd. (248)-365-4720. I will be there Tuesday March 6, probably around 3ish. Hope to see you guys there. If I rack up a tab I might help with everyone's bill. problem is with a little one on the way I need all the money I can get. I hope to see everyone there.


Just checked out there website, place seams pretty cool. Probably stop by and get something to eat and meet some of you guys.


----------



## HGT INC.

2FAST4U;1464303 said:


> Just checked out there website, place seams pretty cool. Probably stop by and get something to eat and meet some of you guys.


I need to attend the educational seminars so I don't have to test. I hope you will still be there after 5pm.


----------



## HGT INC.

If anyone is a hunter on here check this out. I like to dial this up when there is no snow or whatever. Check it out at different times throughout the day. They have a morning and night feeding. www.bornbucks.com


----------



## eatonpaving

bln;1464281 said:


> Randy, just put the check in the mail


thanks brad......


----------



## 24v6spd

HGT INC.;1464347 said:


> If anyone is a hunter on here check this out. I like to dial this up when there is no snow or whatever. Check it out at different times throughout the day. They have a morning and night feeding. www.bornbucks.com


I have added it to my favorites. After all bow season is only 7 months away.


----------



## RayRay

TheXpress2002;1464268 said:


> ....there were more than a few desperate people out this morning though. Bone dry in Canton and Plymouth, pulled into Einsteins ordered plain bagels, opened my door and rubbed them on the cement. Huge difference in being responsible and frivolous. Some places were an absolute joke and the reason why people are starting to refuse services because of the irresponsible few forcing the issue and casting a bad light on the industry.


Agree 100%!!!! Commercial accounts I bid all talk to me about the OVER salting !!!! When business owners come in Monday & see there lot covered in salt all week. Be prepared for the call , " we are not paying for this salting".. If people keep salting when not needed customers will soon say, " We will call you when we want our lot salted" Think how fun that will be!!!! Be responsible, they are trusting us to make the right call !!


----------



## TheXpress2002

My intention of my post came off obtuse and I publicly apologize to Randy. Everyones properties are different and require their own specific needs. 

I have signed more liability waivers this year regarding de-icing because of contracts I have taken over due to "abuse" and "over use" from previous contractors. I have to make more phone calls and send more text messages regarding salt applications adding time to my route waiting for a response. Earlier this year (as I posted) I watched a company in downtown Plymouth sweeping a parking lot (with the property owner watching) after they caked the parking lot friviously.

Main point is, us contractors good or bad are trending a thinner line than ever and we are becoming someone else's puppet.


----------



## grassmaster06

I don't like puppets


----------



## Lightningllc

I don't like clowns


----------



## terrapro

grassmaster06;1464475 said:


> I don't like puppets


Fraggle Rock was cool!


----------



## Lightningllc

Hey cole. Their was a very light dust in Brighton when that last band came though. FYI


----------



## grassmaster06

The radar has some action on it ,maybe we can waste some salt


----------



## grassmaster06

Very light snow in wyandotte


----------



## M & D LAWN

Is it sticking to pavement?


----------



## grassmaster06

Not sticking


----------



## eatonpaving

grassmaster06;1464526 said:


> The radar has some action on it ,maybe we can waste some salt


my lots will be white in the morning and it will not be snow....


----------



## bln

Novi is dusted


----------



## eatonpaving

bln;1464591 said:


> Novi is dusted


headed that way now.......


----------



## RayRay

grassmaster06;1464526 said:


> The radar has some action on it ,maybe we can waste some salt


What the heck, why not, go for it!! You guys get out & salt some more. I'm sure your customers will love 2 salt billings for this weekend!! NO snow in Milford !!! It is dry pavement over here...


----------



## bln

Anyone have a southfield and Plymouth updates? Please and thank you.


----------



## grassmaster06

Southfeild is shut down from ice from rotunda to Warren


----------



## TheXpress2002

Canton and Plymouth dusted


----------



## Lightningllc

RayRay;1464600 said:


> What the heck, why not, go for it!! You guys get out & salt some more. I'm sure your customers will love 2 salt billings for this weekend!! NO snow in Milford !!! It is dry pavement over here...


Hope your liability insurance is paid up.


----------



## Lightningllc

Light dusting in south Lyon, slide at a stop sign, slick out. I'm gonna do a light app on my Commerical I didn't treat yesterday.


----------



## Superior L & L

Everything not open/treated yesterday is fully covered over up north here. Looking for permission to salt peeps ?


----------



## Lightningllc

Go for it Paul, I know I had too on the lots that we did not do from yesterday.


----------



## bln

Careful, the over salting dot is on patrol.


----------



## Luther

HUGE difference between what was serviced yesterday, and what wasn't.

Lots of sad looking sites everywhere, and many people way behind the 8 ball this morning.

What an enjoyable morning this has been....


----------



## TheXpress2002

A2 was prolly the worst. Quarter of an inch and not melting. Nice easy burn off with some liquid.


----------



## terrapro

Just got back from a full run and it is still snowing out. My supplier had a line of us waiting for them to open up this morning, made me a little behind but everything is done now.


----------



## caitlyncllc

$4.05 for diesel this morning. Awesome.


----------



## snow_man_48045

caitlyncllc;1464719 said:


> $4.05 for diesel this morning. Awesome.


What do you mean you are have to increase prices.....
Johny low ball can plow this for a 10 spot :laughing:
Reminds me of the Allstate adds with cut rate insurance


----------



## RayRay

Sites are sad ??? behind the 8 ball?? hope are liability is up to date ??? It was a dusting to the north & west.. Orchard Lake & Middlebelt road area was a very very very light dusting. One salting at most for both of these huge snow events . East of Orchard Lake you had to search for snow covered lots both days.. A slight over reaction on how BAD it was this morning!! SUN OUT Now & untreated lots look great!!! Getting ready to break ground on brick paver project later in week !!! Have a Great Summer & bid fair !! Let's all make a living & bust the low ballers!!!


----------



## Superior L & L

Goodluck getting a stable base for that paver with all the moisture in the ground. Happy trails !


----------



## Superior L & L

Dear bank president, office manager, store manager,
Could you please call all your employees and customers and tell them to not show up at your location till 11:00am. See at 8:00 your lot was real slick but I didn't salt because the sun will melt it off by 10:30 ish. I'm just thinking about your business and saving you money 
Your very welcome
Signed 
Your snow fighting professional


----------



## caitlyncllc

Gonna dig all the frost out of the ground where it has been pushed down by vehicle traffic? Or just throw down 6" of 21AA and walk away? Good luck Foster.


----------



## grassmaster06

This morning was irratating,I was out at 1am and nobody was open in the livonia area not even Angelos Was open.so I waited till my freinds workers arrived to his shop around 3:50 am finally got some salt ,left from sw detroit and drove to 96 and 275 and my lots that were wet and snow covered are almost 100% dry ,no ice and very very little snow wtf.


----------



## RayRay

Superior L & L;1464762 said:


> Goodluck getting a stable base for that paver with all the moisture in the ground. Happy trails !


You Know the type of job we are doing?? We have worked outside doing different kinds of landscape work most of the winter.. There is not much frost in ground & with temps in 50's later in week it will be gone!!


----------



## cuttingedge13

OK, I got everything pre-salted..... When is the big storm coming?


----------



## Superior L & L

RayRay;1464780 said:


> You Know the type of job we are doing?? We have worked outside doing different kinds of landscape work most of the winter.. There is not much frost in ground & with temps in 50's later in week it will be gone!!


Yes I know what job your doing, a paver job. But I hear ya on the landscaping this winter. We did work in December and a little in January. February was tough because of all the moisture in the ground froze and we tryed planting to no avail. 
pick axes could not even break the ground


----------



## Luther

RayRay;1464761 said:


> Sites are sad ??? behind the 8 ball?? hope are liability is up to date ??? It was a dusting to the north & west.. Orchard Lake & Middlebelt road area was a very very very light dusting. One salting at most for both of these huge snow events . East of Orchard Lake you had to search for snow covered lots both days.. A slight over reaction on how BAD it was this morning!! SUN OUT Now & untreated lots look great!!! Getting ready to break ground on brick paver project later in week !!! Have a Great Summer & bid fair !! Let's all make a living & bust the low ballers!!!


Not everyone is located in such a small area. Plenty of work needed to be done outside of this.


----------



## Luther

grassmaster06;1464774 said:


> This morning was irratating,I was out at 1am and nobody was open in the livonia area not even Angelos Was open.so I waited till my freinds workers arrived to his shop around 3:50 am finally got some salt ,left from sw detroit and drove to 96 and 275 and my lots that were wet and snow covered are almost 100% dry ,no ice and very very little snow wtf.


I saw a lot of people idling and waiting for their stores to open. Saw quite a few trucks loaded and rolling out of Angelo's after 9:00am too...


----------



## grassmaster06

9 am ,that's a little late but do what needs done


----------



## Allor Outdoor

TCLA;1464790 said:


> I saw a lot of people idling and waiting for their stores to open. Saw quite a few trucks loaded and rolling out of Angelo's after 9:00am too...


I guess it helps to keep at least a little bit of salt on hand!

I suppose that might explain why there were very few companies out on Sunday morning!


----------



## Superior L & L

Allor Outdoor;1464809 said:


> I guess it helps to keep at least a little bit of salt on hand!
> 
> I suppose that might explain why there were very few companies out on Sunday morning!


That's for sure. Two of the salt retailers around here were not open yesterday or this morning. We quit taking trains about 3 weeks back but always keep 5-8 yds at our shop just in case


----------



## RayRay

TCLA;1464789 said:


> Not everyone is located in such a small area. Plenty of work needed to be done outside of this.


Did you read my Quote ?? I said there was a dusting to the North & West !! This was by no means a big snow event that some are making it out to be. If you salted yesterday there was no need to salt again today is all I'm saying What does it matter what area I work in?? I work all over also. You have NO idea what I do...


----------



## P&M Landscaping

Haha, wrote a letter to both J. Thomas and Weingartz about a recent experience in getting some parts. Looks like J. Thomas liked what I wrote :salute:


----------



## Luther

grassmaster06;1464794 said:


> 9 am ,that's a little late but do what needs done


For sure. Certainly not bashing the guys that rely on the local supply yard for their needs. People are trying to work hard to make a buck and do their job. It must suck not being able to get product when you need it.

We're very fortunate to not be in the position to rely on these guys and their hours of operation.


----------



## Superior L & L

Nice going Pete. I think it's important to let people know when u have a good experience at their business


----------



## P&M Landscaping

Superior L & L;1464821 said:


> Nice going Pete. I think it's important to let people know when u have a good experience at their business


I agree 100% as when I get something like that from customers I know i'm doing a great job. I sent a complaint to weingartz, and haven't heard a thing back. Shocker. :realmad:


----------



## Luther

RayRay;1464813 said:


> What does it matter what area I work in?? I work all over also. You have NO idea what I do...


I wasn't addressing you in any way, shape manner or form.

To be perfectly clear I don't care what you do, or what you don't do.

Don't worry RayRay, I will never refer to you in the future, nor respond to any of your posts. You can believe others are talking about you all you want.

I would love nothing more than for you to stop bringing me into your drama.


----------



## HGT INC.

Easy boys, after the MGIA show tomorrow we can have a few beers and laugh at this terrible winter and pray for a good summer that will be safe and financially secure.


----------



## RayRay

TCLA;1464826 said:


> I wasn't addressing you in any way, shape manner or form.
> 
> To be perfectly clear I don't care what you do, or what you don't do.
> 
> Don't worry RayRay, I will never refer to you in the future, nor respond to any of your posts. You can believe others are talking about you all you want.
> 
> I would love nothing more than for you to stop bringing me into your drama.


No worries, You thought many lots looked "sad" this morning. I thought in many areas it was a dusting while other areas had zero!!! In any event this was a very minor snow.. I guess we can agree to disagree. No hard feelings on my end. After 31 years in this business I must be doing something right.. If commenting on people's post & not agreeing with everyone else is drama than I'm sorry.


----------



## redskinsfan34

Hey can someone bring me up to speed on what's been going on here. Sounds like we had some hard feelings again. You see, I just finished up with putting the last of my weekly alloted 60 hours of use on my 2-cycle stuff. Thank you in advance..................................................................................................................................................... boy are my ears ringing!


----------



## Lightningllc

Leaf blowers work great on this snow sounds like you have a lot of sidewalks.


----------



## HGT INC.

*Truck question*

I have a friend who owns a 03 F350 with a dump box, I'm not sure what size. Does he have to get the truck inspected before he can get his plates and what is required to have in the truck.. I know we had previous discussions in the past, but I'm not sure. Thanks Jerry.


----------



## Matson Snow

redskinsfan34;1464883 said:


> Hey can someone bring me up to speed on what's been going on here. Sounds like we had some hard feelings again. You see, I just finished up with putting the last of my weekly alloted 60 hours of use on my 2-cycle stuff. Thank you in advance..................................................................................................................................................... boy are my ears ringing!


60 Hours?????.......Thats kinda low.......:waving:


----------



## Luther

Sucks being a team player. I'd rather be snowmobiling (the first time in about 8 years) than going to the MGIA.

I'm betting the trails are going to be in the best shape this year after today's grooming up north.


----------



## redskinsfan34

Matson Snow;1464903 said:


> 60 Hours?????.......Thats kinda low.......:waving:


Listen........ When you're a professional like me you can get away with running stuff for only 60 hrs. a week. I only buy the best and never have any maintenance issues. Oh, and by the way, You don't know what kind of work I do so keep my name out of your mouth. ................................................................................................................................................. Ok guys. Did I get all the fake Tommy tough guy talk right? :laughing:


----------



## Milwaukee

TCLA;1464929 said:


> Sucks being a team player. I'd rather be snowmobiling (the first time in about 8 years) than going to the MGIA.
> 
> I'm betting the trails are going to be in the best shape this year after today's grooming up north.


You could go to MGIA then bar then on road trip there in midnight? So you could have fun there in Wed's morning.


----------



## Matson Snow

redskinsfan34;1464934 said:


> Listen........ When you're a professional like me you can get away with running stuff for only 60 hrs. a week. I only buy the best and never have any maintenance issues. Oh, and by the way, You don't know what kind of work I do so keep my name out of your mouth. ................................................................................................................................................. Ok guys. Did I get all the fake Tommy tough guy talk right? :laughing:


Now thats Funny......:laughing:


----------



## bln

Listen ray foster, everybody has their way of doing things so don't critisize others for their way of doing things. I bet you lose some accounts because you pulled a no call no show. You might pick up clients because they were over serviced I pick up clients due to under service.


----------



## Luther

Milwaukee;1464938 said:


> You could go to MGIA then bar then on road trip there in midnight? So you could have fun there in Wed's morning.


Wish I could. I'll look forward to an opportunity to sled next year.


----------



## Lightningllc

TCLA;1464929 said:


> Sucks being a team player. I'd rather be snowmobiling (the first time in about 8 years) than going to the MGIA.
> 
> I'm betting the trails are going to be in the best shape this year after today's grooming up north.


Jim, where are you heading, my buddy is in Gaylord and the trails are the best he's seen in a long time but the motels are full and trails are busy.

If I could I would be there but instead I'm at u of m visiting my wife in her room, by Thursday I will have a new boy. Fun fun. I hope I can make it tomorrow.


----------



## Matson Snow

Lightningllc;1464952 said:


> Jim, where are you heading, my buddy is in Gaylord and the trails are the best he's seen in a long time but the motels are full and trails are busy.
> 
> If I could I would be there but instead I'm at u of m visiting my wife in her room, by Thursday I will have a new boy. Fun fun. I hope I can make it tomorrow.


New Boy....Awesome......The Big question is.....Will he know how to charge for Mulching,,,,,,,:laughing:...Congrats...Hope all goes Well


----------



## Luther

I'm not heading anywhere...other than classes tomorrow and Wednesday. And hopfully a bit of fun at the Casino night.


----------



## Lightningllc

Matson Snow;1464957 said:


> New Boy....Awesome......The Big question is.....Will he know how to charge for Mulching,,,,,,,:laughing:...Congrats...Hope all goes Well


I hope he is better than me, I hope he gets good grades and does something better than what I do. Maybe a doctor, lawyer, FBI like his mom.

I hate typing on my phone, can't spell I feel like AJ.


----------



## Luther

Lawyer? 

Don't encourage that for Gods sake!


----------



## Lightningllc

What day is everyone going to mgia. I was gonna make it tommorrow.


----------



## Lightningllc

TCLA;1464974 said:


> Lawyer?
> 
> Don't encourage that for Gods sake!


I was hoping for a medical lawyer to fight for people's rights, my oldest son was vaccanation damaged from his 6 month shots and now has CP. quad ga palegic.


----------



## Milwaukee

Lightningllc;1464975 said:


> What day is everyone going to mgia. I was gonna make it tommorrow.


Tomorrow we be there.


----------



## Matson Snow

Lightningllc;1464976 said:


> I was hoping for a medical lawyer to fight for people's rights, my oldest son was vaccanation damaged from his 6 month shots and now has CP. quad ga palegic.


Now....we really gotta sit down and Talk.....Don't get me started on Vaccinations.....

Had a Normal Heathy 18 Month Old Walking, Talking Etc........Then he Got has 18 month shots....Stopped Talking and was sick for a While.6 and a half years later..... We have an 8 year old Autistic Boy.....Vaccinations Dont cause autism...But they sure do trigger something in these Kids....


----------



## terrapro

Lightningllc;1464976 said:


> I was hoping for a medical lawyer to fight for people's rights, my oldest son was vaccanation damaged from his 6 month shots and now has CP. quad ga palegic.


I'm sorry to hear that Justin. I am absolutely terrified of vac's because of just that reason. Hell I won't even take an aspirin anymore.


----------



## terrapro

Matson Snow;1464984 said:


> Now....we really gotta sit down and Talk.....Don't get me started on Vaccinations.....
> 
> Had a Normal Heathy 18 Month Old Walking, Talking Etc........Then he Got has 18 month shots....Stopped Talking and was sick for a While.6 and a half years later..... We have an 8 year old Autistic Boy.....Vaccinations Dont cause autism...But they sure do trigger something in these Kids....


My oldest son who is 13 has all his, my youngest son who is 6 has about half, but my little girl who is 5 hasn't seen any and I don't know if I can ever do it.


----------



## Lightningllc

My daughter is no vac kid. She's so advanced for her age, she never gets sick she is really healthy. 

My son was a twin and his brother passed away after 12 hours my son spent some time in the nicu and came home doing everything normal. 

We took him in to the ped doc at 6 months for his check up and that day he was fine koing and kaing the came the shots and he turned purple and has never be the same since he has not had a shot since and is 4.5 years old and is gonna be bound to a wheel chair, he's fed from a g-tube.

I may come on here time to time and have had a bad day and take it out on you guys but these online sites really help the stress process in my life.


----------



## 24v6spd

If the school requires vaccinations to attend you can sign a form and opt out if you feel they are not safe.


----------



## Matson Snow

When i was a Kid......Doctors Gave you 7 Vaccinations.......


Today....Kids get 37....5, 6, 7 or sometimes more in one shot....



Its Money driven.....Pharmaceutical companys and Doctors are Making money off of this....Don't let them tell you otherwise....


----------



## Lightningllc

Matson Snow;1465010 said:


> When i was a Kid......Doctors Gave you 7 Vaccinations.......
> 
> Today....Kids get 37....5, 6, 7 or sometimes more in one shot....
> 
> Its Money driven.....Pharmaceutical companys and Doctors are Making money off of this....Don't let them tell you otherwise....


Same here, google dr. Tenpenny natural medicine. You young guys take this into consideration. ALLOR, EXPRESS. My new son will not be vaccinated or ever get vacs. If you really want to get them do it after a year old and span them out.

GUYS THIS IS NO JOKE MY WHOLE LIFE HAS CHANGED JUST BECAUSE OF A 15 SECOND SHOT. NO JOKE


----------



## Lightningllc

24v6spd;1465001 said:


> If the school requires vaccinations to attend you can sign a form and opt out if you feel they are not safe.


No they don't, their is a waiver form, their is a opt out form.


----------



## Matson Snow

Lightningllc;1465017 said:


> Same here, google dr. Tenpenny natural medicine. You young guys take this into consideration. ALLOR, EXPRESS. My new son will not be vaccinated or ever get vacs. If you really want to get them do it after a year old and span them out.
> 
> GUYS THIS IS NO JOKE MY WHOLE LIFE HAS CHANGED JUST BECAUSE OF A 15 SECOND SHOT. NO JOKE


Baby doe's NOT need a Flu Shot....Son got the Flu with the Shot.....They Do NOT need the Roto Virus Shot....Daughter Got Roto Virus WITH the Shot....


----------



## Lightningllc

Matson do you have a Facebook. I got a lot of info for u


----------



## Matson Snow

Lightningllc;1465023 said:


> Matson do you have a Facebook. I got a lot of info for u


No....I spend enough time on the Computer


----------



## dfd9

redskinsfan34;1464883 said:


> Hey can someone bring me up to speed on what's been going on here. Sounds like we had some hard feelings again. You see, I just finished up with putting the last of my weekly alloted 60 hours of use on my 2-cycle stuff. Thank you in advance..................................................................................................................................................... boy are my ears ringing!


Next up, you can go apply.....literally, an inch of salt to lots.



Lightningllc;1464993 said:


> My daughter is no vac kid. She's so advanced for her age, she never gets sick she is really healthy.
> 
> My son was a twin and his brother passed away after 12 hours my son spent some time in the nicu and came home doing everything normal.
> 
> We took him in to the ped doc at 6 months for his check up and that day he was fine koing and kaing the came the shots and he turned purple and has never be the same since he has not had a shot since and is 4.5 years old and is gonna be bound to a wheel chair, he's fed from a g-tube.
> 
> I may come on here time to time and have had a bad day and take it out on you guys but these online sites really help the stress process in my life.


That really sucks, sorry to hear that Justin.


----------



## TGS Inc.

If anyone is going tomarrow AM to the MGIA show, I highly recommend seeing Tony Bass....His session is called: "New Rules for Marketing, Sales & Winning Contracts in a New Economy". 

I cannot make it, but I have seen him in the past (he built a hell of a good business) and have walked away with a wealth of info every time. Plus you can see him for a fraction of the $ 2500.00/day he commands for office visits.


-Wayne


----------



## 2FAST4U

TCLA;1464929 said:


> Sucks being a team player. I'd rather be snowmobiling (the first time in about 8 years) than going to the MGIA.
> 
> I'm betting the trails are going to be in the best shape this year after today's grooming up north.


Heading up north, Thrusday or Friday..Going to be great riding cant wait!! You should head up next weekend Jim, I'm sure they could get along with out you for two or three days. See you tomorrow


----------



## Superior L & L

TGS Inc.;1465075 said:


> If anyone is going tomarrow AM to the MGIA show, I highly recommend seeing Tony Bass....His session is called: "New Rules for Marketing, Sales & Winning Contracts in a New Economy".
> 
> I cannot make it, but I have seen him in the past (he built a hell of a good business) and have walked away with a wealth of info every time. Plus you can see him for a fraction of the $ 2500.00/day he commands for office visits.
> 
> -Wayne


Never had tony as a speaker, but I've been to many other Vander kooi speakers. Spent 3 days on a 1 on 1 with Jerry Gaeta in carolina. Probably learn more info about estimating in them three days than I've learned since then. A real top notch operation (although I do t care for chuck )


----------



## Glockshot73!

Ill be at the show both days taking classes and browsing the boss plow chicks!!


----------



## Lightningllc

What time is everyone going to the show tomorrow


----------



## BossPlowGuy04

Lightningllc;1465213 said:


> What time is everyone going to the show tomorrow


ill be up there in the morning


----------



## Glockshot73!

Lightningllc;1465213 said:


> What time is everyone going to the show tomorrow


First thing in the morning when i could be out on the lake throwin my rod around.


----------



## 2FAST4U

Lightningllc;1465213 said:


> What time is everyone going to the show tomorrow


Around one, then the bar afterwards


----------



## bln

Dodgetruckman, we don't come here to discuss our rod's and what we do with them. I will be there around 12.


----------



## Lightningllc

I'll be there at 10. Then lunch either at bw3 or the old otooles. 

I have to be at the hospital at 3 so no partying for this guy.


----------



## MikeLawnSnowLLC

Me and Alternative Landscaping will be there around 1030


----------



## michigancutter

Sorry guys can't make it. Have a meeting with a another small company, looking to buy them out. Hopefully next time.


----------



## alternative

MikeLawnSnowLLC;1465349 said:


> Me and Alternative Landscaping will be there around 1030


Its _Alternative and I _will be there... c'mon git tha grammer wright!

long night..kids sick w/this cold thats goin around, i feel like im starting to get it too...been up since 2= 3hrs sleep Gonna be a long day!


----------



## alternative

michigancutter;1465356 said:


> Sorry guys can't make it. Have a meeting with a another small company, looking to buy them out. Hopefully next time.


Who you talking with about buying? If its the guy w/ royal oak accts -call me and i'll tell you about his "lack of math knowledge" --guy's dreaming
But then again, everyone who tries to sell accts is dreaming..they really arent worth sh*t especially resid. accts with no agreement/contract.


----------



## BossPlow2010

"Aren't" and "it's" should have an apostrophe; Mr. Grammar.


----------



## 24v6spd

Lightningllc;1465018 said:


> No they don't, their is a waiver form, their is a opt out form.


That's what I was saying. Many people are not aware of this.


----------



## terrapro

Can I take the plow off finally?


----------



## Matson Snow

terrapro;1465390 said:


> Can I take the plow off finally?


 *Yes..........*

* Its Over!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Matson Snow

..........:salute:


----------



## terrapro

Okay then...I will!


----------



## michigancutter

alternative;1465367 said:


> Who you talking with about buying? If its the guy w/ royal oak accts -call me and i'll tell you about his "lack of math knowledge" --guy's dreaming
> But then again, everyone who tries to sell accts is dreaming..they really arent worth sh*t especially resid. accts with no agreement/contract.


No this guy is out of Clinton twp area. He only has 50 accounts a couple mowers an some misc. stuff. No truck or trailers. Looking in royal oak area? Kinds of far for u huh.
Idk if his accounts r on contracts or not. Il find out at noon.


----------



## procut

Yes you can take the plows off, I was saying that last week and got blasted for it.


----------



## Matson Snow

procut;1465479 said:


> Yes you can take the plows off, I was saying that last week and got blasted for it.


Taking them off or Taking them off and Putting them Away for the Year are Two Different things....:salute:


----------



## procut

Matson Snow;1465488 said:


> Taking them off or Taking them off and Putting them Away for the Year are Two Different things....:salute:


It doesn't matter it's not gonna snow.


----------



## Lightningllc

Heading to bw3 in novi.


----------



## Matson Snow

Lightningllc;1465526 said:


> Heading to bw3 in novi.


What?????

I guess i missed the Invite.......Oh Well...............:laughing:.....


----------



## Lightningllc

Matson Snow;1465547 said:


> What?????
> 
> I guess i missed the Invite.......Oh Well...............:laughing:.....


No you were well informed


----------



## bln

I'm going to 10 north


----------



## Strictly Snow

bln;1465599 said:


> I'm going to 10 north


Is that today only? I don't remember what u had set up


----------



## bln

Yes, but we could do it again tmorrow


----------



## Milwaukee

10 North pn 24555 Novi Road


----------



## Strictly Snow

Well I won't make it today I will be down there tomorrow


----------



## BossPlowGuy04

bln;1465599 said:


> I'm going to 10 north


ill be at 10 north as well, gonna leave the house in about 20min


----------



## MikeLawnSnowLLC

michigancutter;1465356 said:


> Sorry guys can't make it. Have a meeting with a another small company, looking to buy them out. Hopefully next time.


How do you go from about to be out of business.....to buying another company? lol


----------



## hosejockey4506

MikeLawnSnowLLC;1465627 said:


> How do you go from about to be out of business.....to buying another company? lol


i was wondering the same thing. Maybe its monopoly money.Thumbs Up


----------



## procut

MikeLawnSnowLLC;1465627 said:


> How do you go from about to be out of business.....to buying another company? lol





hosejockey4506;1465629 said:


> i was wondering the same thing. Maybe its monopoly money.Thumbs Up


I wasn't gonna be the one to bring it up, but that's what I thought when I saw that post this morning.


----------



## P&M Landscaping

procut;1465633 said:


> I wasn't gonna be the one to bring it up, but that's what I thought when I saw that post this morning.


I don't know if he was really "going" out of business. He was just sick of the prices in the industry lack of snow, etc. Instead of giving up, I give him props to expand and keep going. I would love to have the opportunity to buy some accounts in my area!:salute:


----------



## Matson Snow

P&M Landscaping;1465663 said:


> I don't know if he was really "going" out of business. He was just sick of the prices in the industry lack of snow, etc. Instead of giving up, I give him props to expand and keep going. I would love to have the opportunity to buy some accounts in my area!:salute:


Brookline has his for Sale.....payup

You could Be the "King" of Downriver.....:laughing:


----------



## hosejockey4506

i guess i dont get how you sell accounts any ways. seems like there is always a way for a company to get out of contract. And most contracts i have personally dealt with are 7 month summer 5 month winter or 12 month total. 

so what happens when you "buy " customers and they dont like you?


----------



## M & D LAWN

Same thing that happens when you lose your own customers, get more. We all pay to acquire new customers. If he gets a good price and keeps 70% of the customers he comes out way ahead.


----------



## Superior L & L

Typically, when a "real" company buys business your payment is split up so some of your money comes at a later date based on resigned and retainage


----------



## MikeLawnSnowLLC

M & D LAWN;1465684 said:


> Same thing that happens when you lose your own customers, get more. We all pay to acquire new customers. If he gets a good price and keeps 70% of the customers he comes out way ahead.


We pay to aquire new customers? How so?


----------



## M & D LAWN

Advertising, estimating, etc. If you take all the customers you don't get, and the ones you get, the average cost of time, fuel, paperwork, etc. The amount of money to get new customers is significant. As they say, time is money.


----------



## MikeLawnSnowLLC

Valid point i dont advertise but i do see what you mean about the estimating and all that crap.


----------



## Lightningllc

I just want to make a valid point. The boss girls were better last year. 

The blonde and the oriental girls were the best this year. They need to show more skin. Lol


----------



## M & D LAWN

I second that valid point.


----------



## newhere

I third that proven fact. Last year all 4 were knockouts. This year the blonde was so so at best the other two couldnt even be considered butterfaces.


----------



## bln

Aj, you walked on your pizza, I cvered it


----------



## TheXpress2002

It was nice to spend time with everyone this afternoon. Things like getting together today should be what this site is all about. We all have our "moments" but the support of others is what should be important. I look forward to this site getting back to what it used to be. Best of luck to everyone this summer.


----------



## eatonpaving

TheXpress2002;1465792 said:


> It was nice to spend time with everyone this afternoon. Things like getting together today should be what this site is all about. We all have our "moments" but the support of others is what should be important. I look forward to this site getting back to what it used to be. Best of luck to everyone this summer.


ryan, when can we count on some snow.....


----------



## bln

Last time I checked I plowed with a boss plow and they are selling them.


----------



## Leisure Time LC

eatonpaving;1465804 said:


> ryan, when can we count on some snow.....


It is done Randy....


----------



## Green Leaves

I was there looking for some familiar company names and thought the same. If anyone wants to meet Mr. Green Leaves, I will be at the Weingartz booth around 11:00. Looking forward to meeting you guys! Seriously, just looking to shake hands and introduce myself. Hopefully that time fits your schedule as we sre all busy. Have a great night.


----------



## TheXpress2002

Honestly Randy I believe we are done. Mid 60's all next week.


----------



## HGT INC.

I got there a little late as most of the party was breaking up. Met a few guys, its nice to put a name with the faces. Is anyone going to the show tomorrow, if so let me know. Also, the web site to measure the properties is www.findlotsize.com. Thanks Jerry.


----------



## bln

Thank you jerry, it was nice meeting you.


----------



## procut

HGT INC.;1465850 said:


> I got there a little late as most of the party was breaking up. Met a few guys, its nice to put a name with the faces. Is anyone going to the show tomorrow, if so let me know. Also, the web site to measure the properties is www.findlotsize.com. Thanks Jerry.


That website is pretty neat - Usefull for sure. Thanks!


----------



## eatonpaving

TheXpress2002;1465833 said:


> Honestly Randy I believe we are done. Mid 60's all next week.


i hope so, i have to start getting the asphalt equipment ready.....


----------



## eatonpaving

bln;1465811 said:


> Last time I checked I plowed with a boss plow and they are selling them.


thanks brad, got it today...thanks again.


----------



## axl

It was good seeing you guys today, wish I could have got there sooner... best of luck!


----------



## 2FAST4U

TheXpress2002;1465792 said:


> It was nice to spend time with everyone this afternoon. Things like getting together today should be what this site is all about. We all have our "moments" but the support of others is what should be important. I look forward to this site getting back to what it used to be. Best of luck to everyone this summer.


It was nice to see everyone again and meet some new people! Jerry sorry I had to leave when you got there but I was trying to miss rush hour. Aj make sure you use the weingartz tickets tomorrow!!! Well everyone good luck this summer, and maybe ill see you at a tigers game this year Ryan


----------



## eatonpaving

*new ride*

love this car.....


----------



## michigancutter

MikeLawnSnowLLC;1465627 said:


> How do you go from about to be out of business.....to buying another company?
> 
> Mike, in this industry things can change quickly. One month your down the next your doing great. Was selling cause I was sick of no snow ( bad month). A couple nice contracts for the spring and things are looking up again.
> Plus I own another business with my wife. So I'm kinds taking from Peter to give to Paul. Lol
> It was a waste of time anyways, guy had garbage for sale an clients were not on contracts. Can't pay for something on just a word, need it in writing. It is was it is.
> Thanks for your concern.


----------



## Green Leaves

Is anyone here yet? Or planning on being here during the hour or so?


----------



## Strictly Snow

On my way there now my self (about 45 min away)


----------



## Metro Lawn

Hey guys, 
Sorry I did not make it yesterday. I was busy getting my city mowing jobs stolen for $8 each. What a friggin joke. Good thing that we did well this winter.


----------



## Milwaukee

It was great to meet everybody yesterday. We should do these once a month but going figure out how many members in area to find right spot.

There will be couple members here want hosted. Going need set date/time/where and how much cost. 

On this weather I must say WOW but STILL I wouldn't put snow equipments away. Didn't anyone remember 2-3" snow in April I think 2000 somewhere after Easter day.


----------



## alternative

^ yep, we've plowed in April many times _ i think the latest i did (cant remember the year, but it was like April 14th or so..things can change overnight, like they typically do. I leave all my equip ready to go until my contracts expire. my daily truck doesnt see a plow until the very last minute before it snows, so that one is always off-but accessible. I too think the snow is done, but thinking positive- i hope that its not and we get bombed one last time.


----------



## Lightningllc

I just went to one of my sites and 200 stakes have been pulled. Thinking of pulling the 3500 stakes we put out.


----------



## Lightningllc

Well 3300 now


----------



## Matson Snow

Only got 9 Holes in....Getting a Little Windy.......

*Its Really Over...............................*


----------



## Luther

No it's not.


----------



## snow_man_48045

Metro Lawn;1466123 said:


> Hey guys,
> Sorry I did not make it yesterday. I was busy getting my city mowing jobs stolen for $8 each. What a friggin joke. Good thing that we did well this winter.


Yep hear your pain John! Just got the list for a twp bid. $16.oo to cut a 1/2 acre that has 2' high weeds and grass. Last year they took the low bid they called us, as contractor couldn't perform at that rate :laughing:
Oh and this same contract prices went for in 2008 24k on weekly cuts to 13,500 in 2012. This industry is going to the crapper real fast..


----------



## Lightningllc

Matson Snow;1466147 said:


> Only got 9 Holes in....Getting a Little Windy.......
> 
> *Its Really Over...............................*


I just shot a golf ball with my potato gun and it went straight no problem.:laughing::laughing:


----------



## snowman6

TCLA;1466186 said:


> No it's not.


I hope your right..:waving:


----------



## MikeLawnSnowLLC

Lightningllc;1466189 said:


> I just shot a golf ball with my potato gun and it went straight no problem.:laughing::laughing:


How did you make yours? we used to use the bbq igniters with combustion chamber and hairspray thing was badazz. too much pressure kept blowing out the igniters though


----------



## Matson Snow

TCLA;1466186 said:


> No it's not.


OK...If you say So.......


----------



## cuttingedge13

Lightningllc;1466140 said:


> I just went to one of my sites and 200 stakes have been pulled. Thinking of pulling the 3500 stakes we put out.


Oh! I'm sorry I thought all the orange ones were mine.:laughing: I had a co-owner at a condo pull all of my stakes in the middle of March and threw them in the dumpster then complained to the property manager about all of the fiberglass slivers in his hands. The property manager had me bill the co-owner directly for the replacement of the of the stakes and the labor to re-stake the property!payup:laughing:


----------



## Lightningllc

cuttingedge13;1466237 said:


> Oh! I'm sorry I thought all the orange ones were mine.:laughing: I had a co-owner at a condo pull all of my stakes in the middle of March and threw them in the dumpster then complained to the property manager about all of the fiberglass slivers in his hands. The property manager had me bill the co-owner directly for the replacement of the of the stakes and the labor to re-stake the property!payup:laughing:


I'm pretty pissed off. I used the tall ones from Angelo's so 200 of them is $100 what a jerk someone was.


----------



## procut

Lightningllc;1466240 said:


> I'm pretty pissed off. I used the tall ones from Angelo's so 200 of them is $100 what a jerk someone was.


Probably a friendly competitor.


----------



## Lightningllc

procut;1466250 said:


> Probably a friendly competitor.


Are you implying something. Are you trolling me


----------



## procut

^ No lol. Lansing is to where ever you are is long way to go just to steal some plow stakes. I have a nice selection closer by to chose from, lmao.


----------



## 24v6spd

TCLA;1466186 said:


> No it's not.


I couldn't agree more. It's not over yet.


----------



## Green Glacier

24v6spd;1466269 said:


> I couldn't agree more. It's not over yet.


If i'm not mistaking we run april 7th last year


----------



## grassmaster06

Last year we a lot of snow,judging by this season it's not to likely but you never know.I went out and did a couple of resi cleanups and the profit margins for winter are great basically I cleaned someone house for an hour and a half and made around 180 .now the winter profits I can make 180$ in 25-35Min salting a lot and just push a button ,I love winter money


----------



## 2FAST4U

Lightningllc;1466140 said:


> I just went to one of my sites and 200 stakes have been pulled. Thinking of pulling the 3500 stakes we put out.


Thinking about doing the same before I lose anymore. After this year i'm switching to bamboo for everyone and HOA's no longer get stakes. In the fall I staked one of our HOA's and the next day 1/4 mile of sidewalk was pulled and just tossed in the bushes.:realmad:


----------



## procut

A good cheap alternative to stakes, though there not as nice, is marking flags. You can get a bundle of 100 for a couple bucks. I used some at a condo site this year and they worked alright. Like I said, not as nice, but when people with sticky fingers come along, it's no big loss.


----------



## Metro Lawn

Looks like we could get some freezing of daytime rain at night for the next few weeks.

At least there is towing....


----------



## Lightningllc

john let me know if you ever need parts for that truck, I found alot of places to get them.

Normal parts stores do not stock them nor does the dealer.


----------



## Metro Lawn

Lightningllc;1466429 said:


> john let me know if you ever need parts for that truck, I found alot of places to get them.
> 
> Normal parts stores do not stock them nor does the dealer.


Thanks Justin.


----------



## alternative

i take it you have someone besides Tony doing your graphics....I cant get ahold of that guy to do anything. Who did that truck?


----------



## Matson Snow

I just picture it now......We are driving down the Road and My 5 year old that is just learning to read.....



"Daddy.....What doe's Bad Ass mean"........................


----------



## Lightningllc

At least it a American flag, that's pretty cool and will stand out for business. Pretty clean too. Must be a southern truck


----------



## Matson Snow

You should Give Superior a Call......Lots Of Business There....You need something pretty Heavy Duty Though.....They use Beyers and BT....payup


----------



## caitlyncllc

Yeah, I think it is highly inappropriate also. I don't think it is cool, or makes you look tough. I think it makes you look a child looking for attention. Why would you put a cuss word in graphics on your truck?!?!? I don't know you John, but as a person in the general public I would never hire a company that does not have enough respect to keep that kind of stuff off their trucks. It's like those dingle balls that hang off the hitch of trucks. My kids asked about them. I use it as an example of what not to do and tell them what the Lord thinks of people who blatantly sin in the public eye.
Just my 2 cents.


----------



## Lightningllc

I think it's a eastside kid rock / Chrysler think.


----------



## Matson Snow

Lightningllc;1466481 said:


> I think it's a eastside kid rock / Chrysler think.


Ya....They are a Bit Rough on The "Eastside".....:laughing::laughing:


----------



## Superior L & L

This conversation needs to move to towsite.com please.


----------



## Lightningllc

Metro lick towing on a&e 

Towing wars on a&e

I still want to see lawn wars and snow wars.


----------



## hosejockey4506

caitlyncllc;1466480 said:


> Yeah, I think it is highly inappropriate also. I don't think it is cool, or makes you look tough. I think it makes you look a child looking for attention. Why would you put a cuss word in graphics on your truck?!?!? .


Its kind of like that kid who painted " move the **** over" across the front of his plow in Fenton last year. who hires these kind of people.


----------



## Metro Lawn

The word is no longer considered a curse word. It is accepted on daytime tv, it is included in many brand names as well. We are not living in the 50's any longer. Reminds me of the WRIF "kickass" stickers from the 80s and all the prudes crying about those.

Sean, Tony has been sick and in and out of the hospital the past few months. I used DJs on Gratiot.


----------



## cgrappler135

I see nothing wrong with it. Not everyone is a church goer, and looks at "bad ass" as a super bad word. If they can sell Badass beer in all stores, why cant you have it on your truck? Trust me... kids no a days here a lot worse than that on a daily basis in society! Just my 2 cents!


----------



## dfd9

cgrappler135;1466542 said:


> I see nothing wrong with it. Not everyone is a church goer, and looks at "bad ass" as a super bad word. If they can sell Badass beer in all stores, why cant you have it on your truck? *Trust me... kids no a days here a lot worse than that on a daily basis in society! Just my 2 cents!*


So that makes it right?

Let's examine that statement as well, how is society doing nowadays? Kids walking into schools shooting other kids. Murders on a regular basis in Detroit, Flint, DC, NYC, LA, etc, etc, etc. Drugs, teen-age pregnancies, abortions, etc.

But hey, it's just part of society, so no big deal. Thumbs Up


----------



## Luther

Metro Lawn;1466540 said:


> The word is no longer considered a curse word. It is accepted on daytime tv, it is included in many brand names as well. We are not living in the 50's any longer.


Very true.

Also acceptable on tv is gay men kissing, showing the American flag burning, KKK rights and a plethora of other "politically unacceptable" behaviors and actions that people have a right to do in the open now a days.

Doesn't make it right, or agreeable to everybody. I'm no prude. John can put whatever he wants on his truck. You just have to be prepared to defend yourself when it falls away from being professional.


----------



## Matson Snow

Metro Lawn;1466540 said:


> The word is no longer considered a curse word. It is accepted on daytime tv, it is included in many brand names as well. We are not living in the 50's any longer. Reminds me of the WRIF "kickass" stickers from the 80s and all the prudes crying about those.
> 
> Sean, Tony has been sick and in and out of the hospital the past few months. I used DJs on Gratiot.


I gotta say...I Know we have had our issues in the Past.....The Truck Looks Great.....The Bad Ass in the Back window....Tacky, Hillbillyish, and in My opinion Not Very Professional...
Thats Just my opinion.....and i know means Nothing to you....:laughing:


----------



## caitlyncllc

Just because kids hear it and see it does not mean that it is right.  Society is falling faster and faster into a state of corruption. Society has many standards that according to the Truth of the Bible are sins. The "society" of this once great nation was build on the Christian values given to us by our Creator. But the current society has left those values, and that is painfully obvious. The bible teaching church, and the faithful bible believing Christian will not conform to this current society. You are separating yourself from true Christians by promoting the current un-biblical worldview.


----------



## madskier1986

Yesterday at the MGIA show there was a 2 hour class on the USDOT rules and reg. I bet some of you were there yesterday like me learning more of the rues and reg. If you weren't, there was some great information.

I was wondering if there would be any small business like mine out there that want to join up and have Truck Safety Services do a safety check, which will make sure you have all the correct papers and equipment. They will offer us a fleet rate if we can get more than five trucks together.


----------



## HGT INC.

John, its your truck, you do what you want to it.....after all you paid for it, I like it, it won't stop me from calling you, and I really don't think most people will say..."I'm not calling that guy with bad ass on his truck when I'm stuck out on the freeway at night, zero degrees, wind blowing or stuck in a ditch". After all, everyone has their own opinion.


----------



## Matson Snow

HGT INC.;1466560 said:


> John, its your truck, you do what you want to it.....after all you paid for it, I like it, it won't stop me from calling you, and I really don't think most people will say..."I'm not calling that guy with bad ass on his truck when I'm stuck out on the freeway at night, zero degrees, wind blowing or stuck in a ditch". After all, everyone has their own opinion.


So....If that Holden Green Turf Truck Showed up in front of my house to Fert.....There was a Big Bad Ass Painted on the side of you tank.....I would tell you top hit the Road...It shows me a Lack of Professionalism on you part.....Thats My Opinion..


----------



## dfd9

madskier1986;1466559 said:


> Yesterday at the MGIA show there was a 2 hour class on the USDOT rules and reg. I bet some of you were there yesterday like me learning more of the rues and reg. If you weren't, there was some great information.
> 
> I was wondering if there would be any small business like mine out there that want to join up and have Truck Safety Services do a safety check, which will make sure you have all the correct papers and equipment. They will offer us a fleet rate if we can get more than five trucks together.


Did anyone ask the presenter about how and why the state of Michigan is misinterpreting the cell phone ruling. Since they took it upon themselves to add an additional "and" to make it apply to any CMV in Michigan?


----------



## procut

dfd9;1466570 said:


> Did anyone ask the presenter about how and why the state of Michigan is misinterpreting the cell phone ruling. Since they took it upon themselves to add an additional "and" to make it apply to any CMV in Michigan?


How are they misinterpreting it?


----------



## Lightningllc

Negative advertising is not always bad advertising, But sometimes its good advertising


----------



## 24v6spd

madskier1986;1466559 said:


> Yesterday at the MGIA show there was a 2 hour class on the USDOT rules and reg. I bet some of you were there yesterday like me learning more of the rues and reg. If you weren't, there was some great information.
> 
> I was wondering if there would be any small business like mine out there that want to join up and have Truck Safety Services do a safety check, which will make sure you have all the correct papers and equipment. They will offer us a fleet rate if we can get more than five trucks together.


 You may be wasting your time and money.When HB5228 passes trucks under 26,001 lbs. will not have to worry about this.


----------



## RMGLawn

Nevermind...


----------



## procut

24v6spd;1466585 said:


> You may be wasting your time and money.When HB5228 passes trucks under 26,001 lbs. will not have to worry about this.


Keeping my fingers crossed. Has anyone heard how its going / wether or not it looks like it's gonna pass, when the vote is. ect?


----------



## dfd9

procut;1466576 said:


> How are they misinterpreting it?


_Q: What drivers are covered by the Federal rule: intrastate or interstate? CDL holders? All CMVs?
A: This Federal rule covers both, drivers of CMVs in interstate commerce, and also any drivers who operate a vehicle transporting a quantity of hazardous materials requiring placarding under 49 CFR Part 172 or any quantity of a material listed as a select agent or toxin in 42 CFR part 73_.

Where in there is there anything about intrastate?

I can't find the exact wording now, but it states any CMV in interstate and any CMV involved in intrastate commerce carrying hazmat or transporting people. Michigan added "and" between "commerce" and "carrying".

Of course they won't admit it. But they did.

You know the stupid thing, school bus drivers are exempt.


----------



## 24v6spd

procut;1466588 said:


> Keeping my fingers crossed. Has anyone heard how its going / wether or not it looks like it's gonna pass, when the vote is. ect?


Talked to my Senators assistant last Thursday, she said it is progressing along but it is going to take time. The biggest obstacle they are facing is the State Police. She said to keep the letters and e-mails coming. This is going to take some time and I fear that it's going to get worse before it gets better because I'm sure they will try and write as many tickets possible before the law is changed.


----------



## procut

dfd9;1466592 said:


> _
> 
> You know the stupid thing, school bus drivers are exempt._


_

You've gotta be kidding. lol

I guess I wasn't that familier with the law then. I was told it applied to us. I didn't realize it only applied to intrastate when transporting hazmat._


----------



## dfd9

procut;1466599 said:


> You've gotta be kidding. lol
> 
> I guess I wasn't that familier with the law then. I was told it applied to us. I didn't realize it only applied to intrastate when transporting hazmat.


You were told what we have all been told. And what is being enforced. Just another example of our gov't overstepping their bounds.

If you really want to get technical, the entire ruling is unconstitutional because it is not a law from Congress as the Constitution requires. They have abdicated their authority and pass it along to the EPA, OSHA, FMCSA, etc, etc, etc. Unelected bureaucrats answerable to no one.


----------



## 24v6spd

procut;1466599 said:


> You've gotta be kidding. lol
> 
> I guess I wasn't that familier with the law then. I was told it applied to us. I didn't realize it only applied to intrastate when transporting hazmat.


I never stopped using my cell phone. If I get ticketed I will bring in a copy of the federal "rule" DFD9 quoted and they will have no choice but to dismiss.


----------



## newhere

Thank you to all that were able to attend the House Transportation Committee last week! It was a good show of support of HB 5228 that would change the definition of a commercial motor vehicle to a GVWR or GWR of 26,001 pounds or more.

We had another meeting today to discuss concerns that others had with this Bill and I NEED YOUR INPUT on this new proposal:

1) The definition of Commercial Motor Vehicle would change to 26,001 pounds or more. 
2) This would exempt any truck or truck & trailer combination under 26,000 pounds from these parts of the Federal Motor Carrier Act:
– 390 – General – Accident register, USDOT number, MCS – 150 ID reports and filing schedule
– 395 – Driver’s Hours of Service
– 396 – Inspection, Repair & Maintenance
3) But you would still have to comply with these parts:

– 391 – Driver Qualification and Investigation –driver qualification file, drive investigative history file, documentation of driver’s rights disclosure

– 392 – Driving of Commercial Motor Vehicles - drug and alcohol

– 393 – Brakes, Safety Devices, Cargo Securement
4) It would make it mandatory, if you're pulled over, that you be notified and allowed 14 days to fix what you are ticketed for, and if you fix it you don't have to pay the ticket.
5) AND the law would state that you can only receive 1 ticket per day.

We discussed taking the money that is being generated from the fines and redirecting it away from whoever is pulling you over. This would remove the incentive to pull us over. This is where we'd like to see this go (tough fight with the local law enforcement agencies).

INPUT NEEDED: Let me know your thoughts on this new proposal. Either call me or send me an email asap.

2012 Green Industry Legislative Day — This is a very important time for the Green Industry and your attendance is needed! I've attached the Registration Form and encourage you to get involved by registering for this event today!


----------



## newhere

Please read that real quick and shoot her over a email. She want s to hear from YOU!!!

"Amy Frankmann" <[email protected]>,

i think the most important part is having 14 days to fix the problems so we dont have to pay. This takes the money out of the equation.


----------



## madskier1986

24v6spd;1466585 said:


> You may be wasting your time and money.When HB5228 passes trucks under 26,001 lbs. will not have to worry about this.


I hope it passes and that this extra bs and paper work gets off my desk. But right now, I don't want to get caught as the state police and city's will try to make as much money as they can before the outcome of the bill.

Fun fact I learned yesterday, and this might help everybody. USDOT fines are a civil fine and with MI act 181, the max. a civil fine can be is $250, per occurrence. And $500 in a serious incident.

For you guys who are bring up the facts about the cell phone. What he talked about yesterday was that you can't hold it, can't dial a number, etc. So if you had blue tooth or it mounted to the dash where it was one button to answer and one button to end the call you are fine. If I heard him right, if you cause a accident and they find out you were on the phone but did not have Bluetooth, the driver can be fined 2,750 bucks and the company can be fined 11,000 bucks. Please don't quote me on that, as it was a little hard to hear because of the shock of the fines.


----------



## dfd9

madskier1986;1466642 said:


> For you guys who are bring up the facts about the cell phone. What he talked about yesterday was that you can't hold it, can't dial a number, etc. So if you had blue tooth or it mounted to the dash where it was one button to answer and one button to end the call you are fine. If I heard him right, if you cause a accident and they find out you were on the phone but did not have Bluetooth, the driver can be fined 2,750 bucks and the company can be fined 11,000 bucks. Please don't quote me on that, as it was a little hard to hear because of the shock of the fines.


You are correct, that is what the federal ruling says. But the part that Michigan is interpreting is who falls under this ruling. And it isn't intrastate CMV's unless they are transporting passengers or hazmat. The state of MI added that.

This is black and white. All you have to do is compare the Federal ruling with the state.


----------



## newhere

but federal ruling wont over ride what the state added right?


----------



## 24v6spd

newhere;1466650 said:


> but federal ruling wont over ride what the state added right?


 The federal ruling is the ruling.It is what it is.The state in overreaching in adding to or changing it.


----------



## dfd9

newhere;1466650 said:


> but federal ruling wont over ride what the state added right?


Did the state pass a new law stating what they are interpreting it as?

I haven't seen anything to that effect. Just as they actually changed the law for DOT numbers, etc to include vehicles over 10,001 they would have to do the same for the cell phone ban.

To my knowledge, they haven't.

If you can show they have, I will retract my statement. But I firmly believe it was just gov't BS\overreach. Again


----------



## Matson Snow

What the State of Michigan is doing in effect is throwing poop at the wall and seeing if it sticks....


As soon as some one challenges this in court and they start losing then they will back off....:salute:


----------



## HGT INC.

Matson Snow;1466561 said:


> So....If that Holden Green Turf Truck Showed up in front of my house to Fert.....There was a Big Bad Ass Painted on the side of you tank.....I would tell you top hit the Road...It shows me a Lack of Professionalism on you part.....Thats My Opinion..


If a Holden Green Turf pulled up in front of my house and had Bad Ass on it and they made my lawn look Bad Ass green I don't care. Its not your truck, you didn't't pay for it or the lettering so don't worry about it. John chose to put it on his truck, hes a big boy and I'm sure he will know how to deal with your way of thinking......and like I said earlier if you,or,have had one of your loved ones broke down on the side of the highway, I seriously doubt that when the wrecker pulls up to help you...you will say..."hit the road, because your truck said the words bad ass....because it shows a lack of professionalism". ....."That's my opinion, and you know everyone has one. We may to go over to Lawn Site to take up this friendly discussion


----------



## Green Glacier

Hey have any of you guy's dealt with springwise


----------



## Superior L & L

Yes, 60 day pay, but overal great to work for. The numbers we got for work was also very fair


----------



## michigancutter

Hey has anyone ever see this before or try it. I posted it on lawnsite but I know a lot of guys haven't jumped yet.
http://www.candofinance.com/investing/how-to-buy-prepaid-gas-in-bulk/


----------



## procut

michigancutter;1466755 said:


> Hey has anyone ever see this before or try it. I posted it on lawnsite but I know a lot of guys haven't jumped yet.
> http://www.candofinance.com/investing/how-to-buy-prepaid-gas-in-bulk/


Too much risk for something that wouldn't save that much.

I think around here gas is selling for $3.82/gallon. Say you forked over 10k and bought roughly 2600 gallons. IF gas went to 4.82, you could save basically $2600.00. However, gas probably wouldn't stay at the $4.82 long enough for you to use all 2600 gallons. But that has to happen first, and like it said the company or broker or whatever can fold and your SOL.

The ideas good, but I guess I'm just not enough of a risk taker. lol.


----------



## Lightningllc

It's no different if you have a 1000 gallon tank at your yard


----------



## procut

Lightningllc;1466784 said:


> It's no different if you have a 1000 gallon tank at your yard


Good point.

Does anybody even keep fuel on site any more? I never have becasue I'm too afraid it would just get stolen. I guess I've never really considered it, as there is a commercial fuel center about a half mile a way. We can just run down there and get whatever, gas, diesel off road diesel, and they just send a bill every 15 days.


----------



## Lightningllc

I did away with the 2 tanks at the shop, the guys continued going to the gas station. Now we just do a non paid break in the am it's a gas stop for food/ pop/ cigs, So far so good with it.


----------



## Milwaukee

I be concern about had 1000 gallons of gas and diesel. They start go bad after 30 days of sitting. What about condensation?

If you notice that steel or metal tank that rusted inside. That cause by run low on tank. There excess condensation build up inside. Like 1 member here who need tank for truck due rusted line inside tank.

And how you trust employers not steal fuel from you during CRISIS gas at $5 a gal.


On other subject

Anyone know good oil dealer that sell 55 gallon drum of oil. 30 Sae and 15w40 diesel LOCAL here? How much they cost?


----------



## Lightningllc

Dan get ahold of me I have a supplier I buy everything 55 gallon.


----------



## HGT INC.

Milwaukee;1466803 said:


> I be concern about had 1000 gallons of gas and diesel. They start go bad after 30 days of sitting. What about condensation?
> 
> If you notice that steel or metal tank that rusted inside. That cause by run low on tank. There excess condensation build up inside. Like 1 member here who need tank for truck due rusted line inside tank.
> 
> And how you trust employers not steal fuel from you during CRISIS gas at $5 a gal.
> 
> On other subject
> 
> Anyone know good oil dealer that sell 55 gallon drum of oil. 30 Sae and 15w40 diesel LOCAL here? How much they cost?


Contact Spencer Oil in Roseville, they have everything.


----------



## wilburn

Lightningllc;1466807 said:


> Dan get ahold of me I have a supplier I buy everything 55 gallon.


I have bought drums before but i found out it was cheaper to buy my oil elsewhere.Not saying your not getting it cheaper than me but through our gas and diesel supplier i couldn't get cheaper buying bulk.


----------



## Milwaukee

wilburn;1466816 said:


> I have bought drums before but i found out it was cheaper to buy my oil elsewhere.Not saying your not getting it cheaper than me but through our gas and diesel supplier i couldn't get cheaper buying bulk.


That what I was seeing on websites. I thought they used to be under $500 but $850 buck no way. Could buy tons of oil under $10 for gallons from Walmart.


----------



## Green Glacier

Superior L & L;1466714 said:


> Yes, 60 day pay, but overal great to work for. The numbers we got for work was also very fair


Ok thank's for the info going to turn in bid's give it a try

I looked them up could not find anything bad about them


----------



## wilburn

Milwaukee;1466817 said:


> That what I was seeing on websites. I thought they used to be under $500 but $850 buck no way. Could buy tons of oil under $10 for gallons from Walmart.


thats what i do, go to walmarts and buy 10 to 15 gallons at a time of 5w-20 motorcraft for our gas motors and rotella or motorcraft for our diesels. its also not as messy pumping it out of drums then pouring into motors.


----------



## TGS Inc.

Milwaukee;1466803 said:


> I be concern about had 1000 gallons of gas and diesel. They start go bad after 30 days of sitting. What about condensation?
> 
> If you notice that steel or metal tank that rusted inside. That cause by run low on tank. There excess condensation build up inside. Like 1 member here who need tank for truck due rusted line inside tank.
> 
> And how you trust employers not steal fuel from you during CRISIS gas at $5 a gal.
> 
> On other subject
> 
> Anyone know good oil dealer that sell 55 gallon drum of oil. 30 Sae and 15w40 diesel LOCAL here? How much they cost?


We use Coorigan Oil - Think they are out of Brighton...Not sure if they are cheapest, haven't shopped them around. Very professional, they deliver...


----------



## MJK

Anyone know of a good shop to get work done on a 1996 7500 topkick? I was going to try MI Cat but I feel they maybe real pricey.


----------



## Lightningllc

MJK;1466851 said:


> Anyone know of a good shop to get work done on a 1996 7500 topkick? I was going to try MI Cat but I feel they maybe real pricey.


Try garrett truck in farmington hills.


----------



## terrapro

Nothing going on here. It looks like someone might be getting some snow soon, like A2 area.


----------



## TheXpress2002

Cells hitting hard and dropping a quick half inch.


----------



## terrapro

Nothing stuck here.


----------



## TheXpress2002

Cars are littered all over 94


----------



## Superior L & L

Lucky devils


----------



## grassmaster06

I love traffic cams ,I just woke up and seen some white stuff outside and panicked .I checked the traffic cams and my areas look ok


----------



## Luther

Superior L & L;1466950 said:


> Lucky devils


Nothing by you Paul?

23 is closed at North road.....


----------



## TheXpress2002

Thanks Jim for the heads up this morning


----------



## Superior L & L

The highway is closed in a couple of areas. It offen happens in that area cos its elevated and the wind comes across the fields and ices up the road. Our stuff in Fenton was good about 5:30 (lots of residual ) I've got someo e rechecking just incase


----------



## Lightningllc

Superior L & L;1466957 said:


> The highway is closed in a couple of areas. It offen happens in that area cos its elevated and the wind comes across the fields and ices up the road. Our stuff in Fenton was good about 5:30 (lots of residual ) I've got someo e rechecking just incase


Residual what's that, with all that rain mine washed away, you must be one of those guys that has a 1" of salt on his lots. Lol


----------



## eatonpaving

Lightningllc;1466970 said:


> Residual what's that, with all that rain mine washed away, you must be one of those guys that has a 1" of salt on his lots. Lol


1 inch of salt saves gas....i dont have to salt the rest of the season......


----------



## Luther

TheXpress2002;1466956 said:


> Thanks Jim for the heads up this morning


We can thank Green Glacier for the early warning on this one. He called me as it was happening.

Thanks Gary! :salute:


----------



## Lightningllc

Well in the OR room getting ready for a new baby in 20 minutes.


----------



## Mike_PS

Lightningllc;1466999 said:


> Well in the OR room getting ready for a new baby in 20 minutes.


best of luck with everything :waving:


----------



## terrapro

Lightningllc;1466999 said:


> Well in the OR room getting ready for a new baby in 20 minutes.


Well it's been 20 minutes? lol


----------



## hosejockey4506

Any one have any suggestions on a paver for a customer, he is looking to make a parking area out of pavers and wants the moss and grass to grow up through them so it looks more natural but still be able to with stand the weight of a vehicle.


----------



## Strictly Snow

hosejockey4506;1467019 said:


> Any one have any suggestions on a paver for a customer, he is looking to make a parking area out of pavers and wants the moss and grass to grow up through them so it looks more natural but still be able to with stand the weight of a vehicle.


 http://www.invisiblestructures.com/grasspave2.html


----------



## cuttingedge13

hosejockey4506;1467019 said:


> Any one have any suggestions on a paver for a customer, he is looking to make a parking area out of pavers and wants the moss and grass to grow up through them so it looks more natural but still be able to with stand the weight of a vehicle.


Fendt monoslab
http://www.fendtproducts.com/pdf/products/pavers/monoslab.pdf


----------



## hosejockey4506

thanks guys


----------



## Superior L & L

Turfstone by unilock. It's heavy and needs a big base.


----------



## cuttingedge13

Strictly Snow;1467024 said:


> http://www.invisiblestructures.com/grasspave2.html


I think the plastic would be most cost efficient (easier on the back too!)


----------



## Lightningllc

7 pound boy. Cole confirm me on your facebook for pics


----------



## Luther

Congrats Justin! 

Actually the congrats goes to Mrs. Justin....she did all the work. 

You're naming him James, right?


----------



## Lightningllc

Yes James Landon


----------



## Mike_PS

Congrats , hope all is well


----------



## bln

Congrtas justin


----------



## 24v6spd

Conrats to you and your Mrs.


----------



## MikeLawnSnowLLC

Congrats how excting!!


----------



## Moonlighter

Congratulations Lightning, good to hear everything went well.


----------



## caitlyncllc

hosejockey4506;1467019 said:


> Any one have any suggestions on a paver for a customer, he is looking to make a parking area out of pavers and wants the moss and grass to grow up through them so it looks more natural but still be able to with stand the weight of a vehicle.


Brad - what did you put down at Young's house? Those looked good and held up nice.

Justin - congrats on the baby. Hope everyone is healthy and well.


----------



## dfd9

Congrats Justin. 

Cigars for all.....


----------



## bdryer

caitlyncllc;1467096 said:


> Brad - what did you put down at Young's house? Those looked good and held up nice.
> 
> Justin - congrats on the baby. Hope everyone is healthy and well.


Congratulations Justin (and Mrs. Justin)!! What a great day. Hope all went well and baby and mom are doing fine.

Mark, we used Unilocks 'Turfstone' pavers. And yes, they look great. Wouldn't even know there is a drive there if it wasn't for the garage in the back yard. Pretty hefty base to support, but well worth the effort.


----------



## CJSLAWNSERVICE

Congrats Justin on the birth of your new beatiful baby! 


Anyone interested I have for sale: 

2010 Hustler 60" Super Z 
4000 PSI Pressure washer w/ 13 honda 
Magnamatic blade balancer 

PM or check lawnsite !


----------



## Sharpcut 1

Congrats Justin!!:bluebounc

The better half is at 22 weeks today. Gonna be Independence day babies if she makes it full term!!


----------



## TKO1

Everyone likes a little lightning.


----------



## Milwaukee

Congratulation Justin

We praying that he get better QUICK. :salute:


----------



## PremierLand

I bet you are all over-whelmed with this past winter aye!


----------



## P&M Landscaping

Winter is over! Stakes are pulled, plow is getting put away after I finish hanging new garage door at my shop! Got one of my boats in, feels good to be out on the water! Have a good summer guys!


----------



## snowman6

Congrats Justin..Thumbs Up


----------



## eatonpaving

P&M Landscaping;1467239 said:


> Winter is over! Stakes are pulled, plow is getting put away after I finish hanging new garage door at my shop! Got one of my boats in, feels good to be out on the water! Have a good summer guys!


my plowing career started in 1983, by 1987 i had my own truck, one thing i have learned is to never think winter is over till april 15, i install my plows on October 15 and remove them on April 15, but they do not get put away till april 30... may 3rd 1985 we got 3 inches.


----------



## eatonpaving

eatonpaving;1467254 said:


> my plowing career started in 1983, by 1987 i had my own truck, one thing i have learned is to never think winter is over till april 15, i install my plows on October 15 and remove them on April 15, but they do not get put away till april 30... may 3rd 1985 we got 3 inches.


a real good friend of mine, (mr bob fields..R.I.P BUDDY) once told me that mother nature all ways has a surprise in store. its comming i know it is.


----------



## P&M Landscaping

eatonpaving;1467254 said:


> my plowing career started in 1983, by 1987 i had my own truck, one thing i have learned is to never think winter is over till april 15, i install my plows on October 15 and remove them on April 15, but they do not get put away till april 30... may 3rd 1985 we got 3 inches.


My plow is still easily accessible, just gotta move a few trailers.


----------



## procut

Give it up, the dream is over. All you can do now is start looking foreward to next year.


----------



## cuttingedge13

P&M Landscaping;1467239 said:


> Winter is over! Stakes are pulled, plow is getting put away after I finish hanging new garage door at my shop! Got one of my boats in, feels good to be out on the water! Have a good summer guys!


Boat in the water? It's going down to 19 tonight. Aren't you worried about the block freezing?


----------



## alternative

procut;1467263 said:


> Give it up, the dream is over. All you can do now is start looking foreward to next year.


 if it were May 7th, then you could definetly say that...but it is still "technically" winter and it can and probably will snow once more before its over..This is Michigan and weather likes to change alot. I couldnt care less if it does snow or not, but i really hate being caught off guard when we get that fluke storm from out of nowhere...in April.



cuttingedge13;1467286 said:


> Boat in the water? It's going down to 19 tonight. Aren't you worried about the block freezing?


thats just insane.. boat IN the water? seriously?


----------



## Green Glacier

TCLA;1466983 said:


> We can thank Green Glacier for the early warning on this one. He called me as it was happening.
> 
> Thanks Gary! :salute:


Anytime jim / guy's

Would have posted it but phone to slow 

Congrat's justin


----------



## P&M Landscaping

alternative;1467321 said:


> if it were May 7th, then you could definetly say that...but it is still "technically" winter and it can and probably will snow once more before its over..This is Michigan and weather likes to change alot. I couldnt care less if it does snow or not, but i really hate being caught off guard when we get that fluke storm from out of nowhere...in April.
> 
> thats just insane.. boat IN the water? seriously?


Its just my aluminum, as far as the block freezing I lift the motor out and turn it over a few times to blow anything thats in the head out. I would never put an I/0 in this time of year, no way to flush them out after running them. My other boat with a larger outboard won't go in for at least another month either. I guess when you pay $100 for the boat you don't really too much 

Pic from Wed:


----------



## 24v6spd

P&M Landscaping;1467359 said:


> Its just my aluminum, as far as the block freezing I lift the motor out and turn it over a few times to blow anything thats in the head out. I would never put an I/0 in this time of year, no way to flush them out after running them. My other boat with a larger outboard won't go in for at least another month either. I guess when you pay $100 for the boat you don't really too much
> 
> Pic from Wed:


 Makes me think of the spring Walleye run.


----------



## P&M Landscaping

24v6spd;1467370 said:


> Makes me think of the spring Walleye run.


Thats exactly what its in for, another couple of weeks they will be running :salute:


----------



## dfd9

procut;1467263 said:


> Give it up, the dream is over. All you can do now is start looking foreward to next year.


So is this what you tell your customers if it snows in the next month?

How long do your contracts run?

Mine are through April 15, for the most part.


----------



## procut

dfd9;1467380 said:


> So is this what you tell your customers if it snows in the next month?
> 
> How long do your contracts run?
> 
> Mine are through April 15, for the most part.


If it's snows next month I'll throw the plows back on and go do it. I'm just saying it's looking unlikely that it's gonna snow again.


----------



## FIREMEDIC2572

It was either April 17th or 24th in 2005 that we plowed after a week of upper 70's near 80. I remember golfing the wed before in shorts and a t-shirt and plowing on Sunday. That is the latest I have ever plowed, after all it is Michigan... Wait 5 minutes and the weather will change..


----------



## gunsworth

P&M Landscaping;1467260 said:


> My plow is still easily accessible, just gotta move a few trailers.


kinda funy how a lot of people act like once you put your plow away it cant come out until the next year, I store mine about 45mins away, but not gonna be impossible to get them if something pops up. Im not gonna keep tripping over them or driving around with them for a month when it is 50-60 degrees out

from the looks of things ill be cutting by mid April, am I supposed to pull up to for first cuts with mowers on the trailer and a plow up front lol


----------



## hosejockey4506

well theres a huge difference between a guy who has one or two trucks and putting your "plow away" then some one who has 50 trucks.

Between me and the guy i sub my plowing too( we share the same building and i maintain his stuff) we have 11 truck plows,2 push boxes, 2 v box salters and one under tailgate spreader. So for me to put all our equipment away for the year this early in the spring would be silly and time consuming. Let alone the time of moving skidsteers around sucks. 

yes my personal trucks plow has been washed and put away since the last storm but thats a 5 minute process.


----------



## Lightningllc

Equipment is still on site, plows are off Some of trucks, salters are still on. Sidewalk crew is fully loaded. 

In 1 hour we can be fully loaded to go

We are working, flyers, advertising and all the others right now. 

Well I'm not around but the guys are.


----------



## 24v6spd

P&M Landscaping;1467378 said:


> Thats exactly what its in for, another couple of weeks they will be running :salute:


 That soon ya think? Let us know when they start hitting and be sure and post some pics. Do you use jig and minnow or deep troll with wireline? I do both.


----------



## RMGLawn

24v6spd;1467424 said:


> That soon ya think? Let us know when they start hitting and be sure and post some pics. Do you use jig and minnow or deep troll with wireline? I do both.


I've never had much luck jigging. But I have had good success hand lining with wire line. I haven't really jigged as much as i have hand lined...so I can't give a fair comparison.


----------



## snowman6

Horizon has a half page ad in the monthly advertiser for all summer work. Guess they are only subbing the winter work?


----------



## Lightningllc

snowman6;1467452 said:


> Horizon has a half page ad in the monthly advertiser for all summer work. Guess they are only subbing the winter work?


There are 2 horizons. Milford and canton.


----------



## snowman6

Lightningllc;1467453 said:


> There are 2 horizons. Milford and canton.


Ohhhh. Thanks for clearing that up..Congrats again on your new baby boy :waving:


----------



## Lightningllc

Thanks everyone for the well wishes.


----------



## Kickin Grass

Got a questions for you guys. Do any of you do lawn care in the summer and are near White Lake MI?


----------



## 24v6spd

RMGLawn;1467447 said:


> I've never had much luck jigging. But I have had good success hand lining with wire line. I haven't really jigged as much as i have hand lined...so I can't give a fair comparison.


 I've had pretty good sucess with both but better handlining. Usually jig during daylight and go to handline after dark in the spring. Later on in the season pretty much all handlining.


----------



## 2FAST4U

Well was out today and went around pulling some stakes, man its crazy how about 300 stakes went on strike and walked off the job sites :laughing: :laughing: One more site left to do tomorrow and I'm hoping those ones didn't strike too!!!!


----------



## MrPike

Kickin Grass;1467524 said:


> Got a questions for you guys. Do any of you do lawn care in the summer and are near White Lake MI?


I do a lot of work off Milford Rd


----------



## Kickin Grass

MrPike:

Just sent you some info on a job in that area.


----------



## Lightningllc

2FAST4U;1467529 said:


> Well was out today and went around pulling some stakes, man its crazy how about 300 stakes went on strike and walked off the job sites :laughing: :laughing: One more site left to do tomorrow and I'm hoping those ones didn't strike too!!!!


I lost a lot this year. Makes me sick. I just realized I bought 2000 more this fall so I lost alot


----------



## RMGLawn

24v6spd;1467528 said:


> I've had pretty good sucess with both but better handlining. Usually jig during daylight and go to handline after dark in the spring. Later on in the season pretty much all handlining.


Yeah definitely. I usually launch after 10:30 or 11 and handline for 5 or 6 hours.


----------



## newhere

RMGLawn;1467576 said:


> Yeah definitely. I usually launch after 10:30 or 11 and handline for 5 or 6 hours.


let me know if you ever need some company!!! i will buy the fuel and a good meal!!!!


----------



## Lightningllc

I hear crickets in here, guess its over


----------



## 24v6spd

RMGLawn;1467576 said:


> Yeah definitely. I usually launch after 10:30 or 11 and handline for 5 or 6 hours.


I have a couple of Gold Cap reels for sale if you know anyone that is interested.


----------



## MikeLawnSnowLLC

I think its over over for sure its gunna be 60 all week. Hopefully temps stay up and everyone can get a jump on the spring work don't think we will be billing much snow work I'd say a salting at best.


----------



## magnatrac

I saw a heavily salt gravel road here today in ortonville. I wonder if it came out if the three yard dump a few house down the road ,hmmm.... 3 plow trucks in the yard and the box on the dump all the way up. I know it won't really hurt anything but stuff like this makes me shake my head

, shaun


----------



## P&M Landscaping

24v6spd;1467424 said:


> That soon ya think? Let us know when they start hitting and be sure and post some pics. Do you use jig and minnow or deep troll with wireline? I do both.


I've had good luck jigging, I usually use a 3/8 ounce jig with a a wyandotte worm, and minnow. Always tricky finding the color for the day. Usually rotate between brown, chartreuse, or purple. If anyone ever wants to get out to do some jigging, I usually launch my center console mid april when they are in full swing Thumbs Up


----------



## 24v6spd

P&M Landscaping;1467920 said:


> I've had good luck jigging, I usually use a 3/8 ounce jig with a a wyandotte worm, and minnow. Always tricky finding the color for the day. Usually rotate between brown, chartreuse, or purple. If anyone ever wants to get out to do some jigging, I usually launch my center console mid april when they are in full swing Thumbs Up


 I'd be in for that, always nice to go with someone who knows the area.


----------



## TGS Inc.

It is hard to stay optomistic about any more winter work this season with the temps this week where they are! 67 degrees next Sunday? Makes me wonder what kind of summer we are in for with such a warm winter and now this...


----------



## 24v6spd

TGS Inc.;1467958 said:


> It is hard to stay optomistic about any more winter work this season with the temps this week where they are! 67 degrees next Sunday? Makes me wonder what kind of summer we are in for with such a warm winter and now this...


 I hate to say it but I think summer will be cool and wet.


----------



## newhere

we could have snow in three weeks for all we know..............


----------



## Lightningllc

I see at least 1 maybe 2 saltings. Next week we are starting cleanups if it is nice out.


----------



## procut

24v6spd;1467963 said:


> I hate to say it but I think summer will be cool and wet.


Not sure why you would hate to say that, for those of us who doing mowing and landscaping that would be perfect.


----------



## 24v6spd

newhere;1467967 said:


> we could have snow in three weeks for all we know..............


Exactly, and I think we will.We're not out of the woods yet.


----------



## 24v6spd

procut;1467974 said:


> Not sure why you would hate to say that, for those of us who doing mowing and landscaping that would be perfect.


Because I like summer to be warm for boating,canoeing and going up to the cabin. And I think exsessive rain makes mowing a PITA.


----------



## PowersTree

I swear mother nature has it out for me. 

No snow all winter, so now I chased down a bunch of tree work. High winds all week last week, now rain today. I'm ready to scream!!!!!!


----------



## 24v6spd

PowersTree;1468051 said:


> I swear mother nature has it out for me.
> 
> No snow all winter, so now I chased down a bunch of tree work. High winds all week last week, now rain today. I'm ready to scream!!!!!!


Weather looks pretty good after today, not sure about the wind though.


----------



## terrapro

Does anyone know if the frost laws are lifted for Livingston County?


----------



## terrapro

Nevermind found it on their site...

Effective 6:00 AM, March 6, 2012, the Livingston County Road Commission has decided to implement NORMAL LEGAL LOADING until further notice. 

This means the issuance of overweight permits (Single Move Permits) will not be issued for overweight loads, but will be issued for oversize loads. This includes the use of annual transportation permits for overweight loads during this time.


----------



## dfd9

terrapro;1468089 said:


> Does anyone know if the frost laws are lifted for Livingston County?


http://www.micountyroads.org/weight.php


----------



## Frankland

Mulch blowing: If anyone is looking to sub out any of their mulch work, please contact us at [email protected]

wayne, oakland, washtenaw counties

licensed & insured

minimum yardage required on a per job basis (140 yd load)

all prices include labor, delivery, fuel surcharge!!

Double processed economy mulch (blowin in per yard" includes material and labor) $28.99 yd.

Dyed brown/red mulch (blowin in per yard" includes material and labor) $34.99 yd.

Cedar mulch (blowin in per yard" includes material and labor) $38.99 yd.


----------



## CJSLAWNSERVICE

Everything has sold guys besides my 2010 Hustler Super Z 28 EFI Kohler. 156 hours on this new unit , in perfect shape. Comes with a Ton of extras. Includes a Factory Hustler 3 bag collection system. 

Get it out of my garage... Need the space! 

I will even toss in a Toy Model of the mower for free. a $14.99 value!!! *plus shipping charge of $9000


----------



## madskier1986

So glad I pulled my stakes this past weekend and dropped the plow. Winter is done when they are predicting 70's by the weekend.


----------



## 24v6spd

Saw the first mosquito of the year already.


----------



## Leisure Time LC

I have a few sites still marked, hopefully I will have all of them up by Wednesday.


----------



## Milwaukee

24v6spd;1468227 said:


> Saw the first mosquito of the year already.


Saw them last week. This spring going be worst due mosquito. Going hook Bug zapper next week.


----------



## Luther

I just cant bring myself to pull stakes and caution signs yet. There is still over one month left to go before our contracts end. I'll wait until the end of March to see what the extended forecast brings before I make that kind of a decision.


----------



## terrapro

24v6spd;1468227 said:


> Saw the first mosquito of the year already.





Milwaukee;1468281 said:


> Saw them last week. This spring going be worst due mosquito. Going hook Bug zapper next week.


I always hope for a good frost after the first bloom to kill them off, it seems to keep them down to a managable level the rest of the year.



TCLA;1468335 said:


> I just cant bring myself to pull stakes and caution signs yet. There is still over one month left to go before our contracts end. I'll wait until the end of March to see what the extended forecast brings before I make that kind of a decision.


Yep, its not over yet.


----------



## michigancutter

Heard the frogs last night. I think winter is gone. Usually when the frogs come out the snow is done. Could be wrong.


----------



## RMGLawn

My lawn has grown an inch in the past week or so. I'd be willing to put a bet on it, that us guys Downriver don't see anything else this year.


----------



## Luther

*Anything* else this year?

I'll take that bet...


----------



## alternative

TCLA;1468335 said:


> I just cant bring myself to pull stakes and caution signs yet. There is still over one month left to go before our contracts end. I'll wait until the end of March to see what the extended forecast brings before I make that kind of a decision.


agree-- its still March (early March at that) i dont jump the gun just because one nice week. This has happened to us many times before and we end up with April snow storms. Cant hurt to wait...



TCLA;1468371 said:


> *Anything* else this year?
> 
> I'll take that bet...


Me too..


----------



## dfd9

TCLA;1468335 said:


> I just cant bring myself to pull stakes and caution signs yet. There is still over one month left to go before our contracts end. I'll wait until the end of March to see what the extended forecast brings before I make that kind of a decision.


A wise man.



michigancutter;1468354 said:


> Heard the frogs last night. I think winter is gone. Usually when the frogs come out the snow is done. Could be wrong.


A few years back they were chirping in Jan or February. I think it was early January, then it went uphill from there. January of 2007. I believe we had quite a winter after that. Not saying that is going to happen this year, but I bet with this much nice weather in March, April and\or May is going to suck.


----------



## newhere

wouldnt that be crazy if we get dumped on the first two weeks of april or so. Could happen!


----------



## dfd9

newhere;1468382 said:


> wouldnt that be crazy if we get dumped on the first two weeks of april or so. Could happen!


Back in '80 (I think) I was snowmobiling on 8+" of fresh snow in southern lower peninsula.

I don't want it, but it can very easily happen.


----------



## newhere

some one told me yesterday the worst storm michigan ever got was around april 20 1986 i think??? i havnt looked into it.


----------



## RMGLawn

TCLA;1468371 said:


> *Anything* else this year?
> 
> I'll take that bet...


Correct, for the Downriver area...I'd put a few drinks or some money on it. No more saltings, or dropping the blade. Downriver ends at Ecorse/River Rouge so anything north of that wouldn't count


----------



## 24v6spd

newhere;1468387 said:


> some one told me yesterday the worst storm michigan ever got was around april 20 1986 i think??? i havnt looked into it.


Worst snowstorm on record for Detroit was April 6, 1886. 24.5" of snow fell.


----------



## procut

***Rant***

Anyone ever try to find employees through the Michigan Talent Bank that Michigan Works has. I thought it seemed like a good source but couldn't get a single quality applicant. First every single person to apply has lived 35-75 miles away. It's set up where they see your job posting and then send a resume. Every single one, the objective listed on the reume has not even been even close to lawn care or landscaping. Everything from hoping to obtain a job in an office setting, to looking for restuarant work, to looking for a career in healthcare a whole bunch wanting a job in maufacturing. Do these people even read the job description?

I did hire one guy off of there last year. Claimed to have done landscape installs for 5 years, know all about hardscape, irrigation, plantings, ect. He worked a little while, did okay I though, and then quit showing up. He called a few days later wanting to know if I could just mail has last check, because he didn't want to waste gas driving in to pick it up. I asked hime why he quit showing up, he replied, "It wasn't for me, it just too much work."

I've had 10X better luck with craigslist. Rant over.

On a sidenote, anyone have any other good sources for finding help? Years ago I used the local paper, but I don't think it gets looked at that much anymore, especially for jobs.


----------



## firelwn82

I dont take my stakes out until after March 30th. Usually the assositations take them down when the weather gets like this though. I'm sure they have been out of the ground and sitting up by the garages for atleast a week now.... After April 2nd I clean up lube up and stash all plow equiptment and contracts are voided and a new season begins. If we had a foot of snow drop I might put the blades on but I wont be spreading any salt. It's just going to melt off by noon anyways.


----------



## gunsworth

24v6spd;1468406 said:


> Worst snowstorm on record for Detroit was April 6, 1886. 24.5" of snow fell.


im gonna hold my breath


----------



## alternative

http://www.freep.com/article/201203...businesses?odyssey=tab|topnews|text|FRONTPAGE

Good article about how this winter hurt all of us..


----------



## procut

alternative;1468446 said:


> http://www.freep.com/article/201203...businesses?odyssey=tab|topnews|text|FRONTPAGE
> 
> Good article about how this winter hurt all of us..


Intersting to say the least.

I hate to sound like some climate change liberal, but I think something is going on with the weather. Remember how warm it was in December. Heck we were out donig flastone and there were Christmas carols on the rado. Then, this winter was way to warm to produce hardly any snow. Heck, the ground never even froze. Now, its WAY above normal for March weather. One forecast I saw said it's supposed to be near 80 on Monday. It seems like this time of the year it's usually 35-40 degrees, cold, windy and rainy, yet it's now beautiful outside.

I was never one to buy into the whole global warming concept, but I'm really starting to wonder. I'm already going to spend this summer bracing and preparing for a winter with little to no snow.


----------



## magnatrac

procut;1468456 said:


> Intersting to say the least.
> 
> I hate to sound like some climate change liberal, but I think something is going on with the weather. Remember how warm it was in December. Heck we were out donig flastone and there were Christmas carols on the rado. Then, this winter was way to warm to produce hardly any snow. Heck, the ground never even froze. Now, its WAY above normal for March weather. One forecast I saw said it's supposed to be near 80 on Monday. It seems like this time of the year it's usually 35-40 degrees, cold, windy and rainy, yet it's now beautiful outside.
> 
> I was never one to buy into the whole global warming concept, but I'm really starting to wonder. I'm already going to spend this summer bracing and preparing for a winter with little to no snow.


 Hippie:laughing: Just kidding I hear you on how odd things have been but If you look back there have been times where records were broke high or low long ago. Last year when the east coast was getting slammed one after another with storms they blaimed it on warming. Now we have a calm easy winter( it's happend before) and again that's warming. I'm not signing up just yet. I will proudly fill my mowers on ozone action days :laughing: This was a bad season for winter work but so was 97/98 and it got better. I remember being up at boyne that season in feb. and there was dirt between the runs and everythng was half off in their shops. If we get a few years in a row like this I'll start to worry. I like boating bring on an early summer !!! That is a good article about the effects of a slow winter. It shows how it does trickle down to alot of people.

, shaun


----------



## Lightningllc

Had 3 calls today for sprinkler startups 2 of the 3 said u can come anytime. Seriously people its march.


----------



## hogggman

I always ask the pro climate change people what about the ice age? They say at one time everything was covered in ice and it all melted. Why? That obviously wasn't global warming caused by humans. Maybe the earth just has cycles. Maybe we are just in the same cycle and it has been warming up ever since but we only have records back a 100 years or so. The whole thing is there is way too much money in the whole green movement now to say anything contrary.


----------



## eatonpaving

procut;1468456 said:


> Intersting to say the least.
> 
> I hate to sound like some climate change liberal, but I think something is going on with the weather. Remember how warm it was in December. Heck we were out donig flastone and there were Christmas carols on the rado. Then, this winter was way to warm to produce hardly any snow. Heck, the ground never even froze. Now, its WAY above normal for March weather. One forecast I saw said it's supposed to be near 80 on Monday. It seems like this time of the year it's usually 35-40 degrees, cold, windy and rainy, yet it's now beautiful outside.
> 
> I was never one to buy into the whole global warming concept, but I'm really starting to wonder. I'm already going to spend this summer bracing and preparing for a winter with little to no snow.


had 2 calls for sealing and striping today, doing on stripe job tomorrow, last summer we had a polar shift, at least thats what thay call it...take a look at the sun, it does not rise or set in the same place, its offset some how,it sets low in the sky more to the south, the equator gets direct sun rays during our winter, this winter the suns rays are 5 degrees more north than last winter. its going to be one hot summer...


----------



## eatonpaving

eatonpaving;1468574 said:


> had 2 calls for sealing and striping today, doing on stripe job tomorrow, last summer we had a polar shift, at least thats what thay call it...take a look at the sun, it does not rise or set in the same place, its offset some how,it sets low in the sky more to the south, the equator gets direct sun rays during our winter, this winter the suns rays are 5 degrees more north than last winter. its going to be one hot summer...


sorry its called axis tilt......http://www.divulgence.net/


----------



## Glockshot73!

Right now, this is the closest the sun have ever been to the earth. I think that is global warming. If ylu stick your hand over a bbq and you move it closer to the coals its gonna get hotter. Get my point. The sun is now starting to move further away from us. I dont know how long this cycle is or how much it will cool down but that is what I read. Also these regularly solar flares have been contributing extra heat to our atmosphere also. Who knows. The world and atmosphere are mysterious places.


----------



## eatonpaving

Dodgetruckman731;1468585 said:


> Right now, this is the closest the sun have ever been to the earth. I think that is global warming. If ylu stick your hand over a bbq and you move it closer to the coals its gonna get hotter. Get my point. The sun is now starting to move further away from us. I dont know how long this cycle is or how much it will cool down but that is what I read. Also these regularly solar flares have been contributing extra heat to our atmosphere also. Who knows. The world and atmosphere are mysterious places.


i really dont know what it is, i do know that flys and bees landed on my deck today, thay had suitcases with them so i know their staying.
had crickets chirping, and a frog on my deck.


----------



## 24v6spd

hogggman;1468537 said:


> I always ask the pro climate change people what about the ice age? They say at one time everything was covered in ice and it all melted. Why? That obviously wasn't global warming caused by humans. Maybe the earth just has cycles. Maybe we are just in the same cycle and it has been warming up ever since but we only have records back a 100 years or so. The whole thing is there is way too much money in the whole green movement now to say anything contrary.


 I don't believe in global warming. Everything in nature has a cycle and goes through ups and downs.


----------



## redskinsfan34

hogggman;1468537 said:


> I always ask the pro climate change people what about the ice age? They say at one time everything was covered in ice and it all melted. Why? That obviously wasn't global warming caused by humans. Maybe the earth just has cycles. Maybe we are just in the same cycle and it has been warming up ever since but we only have records back a 100 years or so. The whole thing is there is way too much money in the whole green movement now to say anything contrary.


You're right on point. I 100% agree. All the alarmists just use whatever the current weather is to support their ridiculous argument.


----------



## MrPike

Who cares if global warming is man made or not? That's like saying I didn't put the hole in the boat, therefore I don't have to do anything about it. 

The questions are "Is the earth warming GLOBALLY?" "Can it harm us" and "Can we do anything about it?"

The evidence is overwhelming that the earths temperature has risen steadily over the last 100 years.

Having Florida, New Jersey, New York and California underwater would not be good.

Burning fewer hydrocarbons and clearing fewer forests does help.


----------



## TheXpress2002

Everything goes in cycles. The points earlier about the tilt of the earth's axis and the earth being the closest point to the sun are spot on. Not disputing that man made particles dont play some sort of role. Look what a little shift did to Europe this past winter with the coldest and heaviest snow ever recorded and then look what it did to ours. It all comes down to cycles, some are short cycles and some are much longer.


----------



## MrPike

Everyone agrees there are cycles. The point is should we just let Michigan get covered by a glacier if we can prevent it or let Florida go underwater? We could but I would rather not.

If Detroit is closer to the sun, then Rome is also closer.


----------



## Metro Lawn

alternative;1468446 said:


> http://www.freep.com/article/201203...businesses?odyssey=tab|topnews|text|FRONTPAGE
> 
> Good article about how this winter hurt all of us..


That could have been me on the front page. Played phone tag with the reporter and never hooked up.

Her email:

Hi. I'm a Detroit Free Press reporter who's writing a story about how the mild winter has affected local businesses who are weather-dependent. I'd think snow-plowers are high on that list, of course. I'd love to interview you for the piece I'm working on. I can be reached at 313-223-4439.

Thanks,

Zlati

Zlati Meyer

Business Writer, Detroit Free Press

615 W. Lafayette Blvd.

Detroit, MI 48226

313-223-4439

[email protected]

www.freep.com


----------



## MJK

Hey guys, for anyone who has a 7500 size truck, how much does it run you to change the oil and filter for it?


----------



## Metro Lawn

MJK;1468729 said:


> Hey guys, for anyone who has a 7500 size truck, how much does it run you to change the oil and filter for it?


with the Cat diesel about $90


----------



## alternative

MJK;1468729 said:


> Hey guys, for anyone who has a 7500 size truck, how much does it run you to change the oil and filter for it?


If you change yourself? qts of oil and filter cost... a garage change it-depends..i think i paid about 100 for my F800 last fall.


----------



## Superior L & L

It's cheaper for us to buy filter at car quest then take it to our oil change place.


----------



## Lightningllc

12-2012 we are all gonna die anyways. Who cares about next winter.


----------



## bigjeeping

I think I saw a few of you guys print your own vinyl... do you know what I can expect for a shop to charge/sq foot printed, laminated, and installed, with warranty?

I have 368 sq feet of real estate on my box truck, and am trying to figure what it would cost to wrap it.


----------



## Lightningllc

Wrap. Hang on to your ankles. A truck costs $2000 plus.

I will do a simple lettering for $ 150 - $300


----------



## eatonpaving

*warm*

customer came to the shop today....wanted her a/c recharged....i said really.....its its only 72....but she got what she wanted....IT MIGHT BE OVER.....


----------



## Glockshot73!

Macomb county were loading there trucks with salt today? Idk if there just moving it around or is there somthing we don't know about lol


----------



## procut

eatonpaving;1468795 said:


> customer came to the shop today....wanted her a/c recharged....i said really.....its its only 72....but she got what she wanted....IT MIGHT BE OVER.....


Don't blame her, had to run my a/c today. And yes, for all you nay sayers, it's like I've been telling you for the last two weeks, winter is over.


----------



## PowersTree

I gotta ask?? What was the need for A/C today??

I spent 6 hours in the tree today, wearing my hoodie till I couldn't take it any longer.


----------



## PowersTree

And winter isn't over. I packed all my **** away, pulled everything out, got parts lists waiting on a check to dump parts at the equipment, AND pulled the boat out and gave the hull a good scrub. 

I woulda launched it today if it wasn't for the ole lady treating to put a for sale sign on it if I did. I said I only needed a few hot laps, and hey why not, I stored it with a full tank. 

So yeah, its my fault if it snows.


----------



## procut

PowersTree;1468853 said:


> I gotta ask?? What was the need for A/C today??
> 
> I spent 6 hours in the tree today, wearing my hoodie till I couldn't take it any longer.


It was hot.


----------



## PowersTree

procut;1468883 said:


> It was hot.


Not one to usually stir a pot, but REALLY????????

I take it you dont work on the crew anymore??


----------



## Milwaukee

PowersTree;1468853 said:


> I gotta ask?? What was the need for A/C today??
> 
> I spent 6 hours in the tree today, wearing my hoodie till I couldn't take it any longer.


Actually it was warmer around 3 p.m. and I was work on AC issue on member's F450 from here. It nice to have AC work after 5 years of no AC due 2 defect parts. It was NO fun drive with no ac it feel like you are in Sauna.

There were alot people in short and tank top in Walled Lake.

I get that you don't have sweat issue like some people have those and require AC to keep avoid from sweat.


----------



## alternative

procut;1468810 said:


> Don't blame her, had to run my a/c today. And yes, for all you nay sayers, it's like I've been telling you for the last two weeks, winter is over.


haha- i ran mine too. after being use to 30*, 70 feels hot, especially when sitting in a truck


----------



## PowersTree

Actually I sweat like a pig, and was enjoying every minute of it. 

I understand getting the air working, I too tried hunting down a leak in my girls truck a/c system, as yes I enjoy a/c on hot days myself. Yesterday wasn't hot, it was beautiful.


----------



## Unique

*Who was at the trade show ?*

What was that website where you could go and measure up a property from an overhead picture ?


----------



## Luther

www.goilawn.com


----------



## snowman6

TCLA;1468947 said:


> www.goilawn.com


Or findlotsize.com?


----------



## Unique

Thats it !! thanks guys


----------



## Tscape

Free is nice:
http://lawncaretoolbox.com/index.cfm


----------



## dfd9

TCLA;1468947 said:


> www.goilawn.com





snowman6;1468948 said:


> Or findlotsize.com?





Tscape;1468979 said:


> Free is nice:
> http://lawncaretoolbox.com/index.cfm


Any of these more accurate than another?

PS The last one doesn't appear to work on my 'puter. Maybe it's the awesome Adblocker plugin though. Thumbs Up


----------



## eatonpaving

*tornado on the ground at north terratorial and pickney rd....will be in south lyon at 5.48*


----------



## Lightningllc

No tornado yet.


----------



## eatonpaving

lightningllc;1469000 said:


> no tornado yet.


pickney has roofs blown off, tornado in chelsie,pickney,monroe, and lepeer


----------



## BossPlow2010

eatonpaving;1469002 said:


> pickney has roofs blown off, tornado in chelsie,pickney,monroe, and lepeer


Are you there now?


----------



## Lightningllc

Ya in here and just rain


----------



## Tscape

That was fun!


----------



## Luther

Tscape;1469007 said:


> That was fun!


You ok Mike?

Channel 2 has been showing pics of the damage. I know you are very close to the area.


----------



## Tscape

I was in North Dexter. Went into a basement. Looks like the Mill and carwash across the street got remodeled


----------



## Lightningllc

The dexter mill. I hope not. It got bad for a minute there


----------



## Luther

dfd9;1468993 said:


> Any of these more accurate than another?
> 
> PS The last one doesn't appear to work on my 'puter. Maybe it's the awesome Adblocker plugin though. Thumbs Up


I've been a goilawn user since it came out. They have also made many improvements the past couple of years for the better. The measuring tools are great along with their other features.

Now I can't say one is more accurate than the other in terms of square footage and linear measurement comparison. I suspect they are very comparable to each other. The bigger problem would be the user and his ability to accurately highlight the area, along with what to include, or not include in the measurement area.

The pics and zoom quality is better cause they use aerials pics, as opposed to satellite pics.

It's crazy...it also seems that every pic I view was taken on a sunny Sunday morning in late March. Lots mostly empty, no foliage on the trees, sunny... Perfect viewing conditions.

I've seen loaders, pushers, staged equipment, debris from snow piles, etc in pretty good detail on the occasional pic.


----------



## Luther

Tscape;1469013 said:


> I was in North Dexter. Went into a basement. Looks like the Mill and carwash across the street got remodeled


The live chopper overhead is showing some incredible damage over there!

Wow!


----------



## Luther

Wow! What view! The clouds, lightning and thunder and the sun shining on them that are racing to my south.

Man I'm glad I'm not in it's way.


----------



## Tscape

Redskinsfan, you are at ground zero. Alls well I hope.


----------



## TheXpress2002

For the west siders look east. The wall on the backside is unbelievable


----------



## Superior L & L

Wow, just saw pics on weather channel.... Dexter got smoked ! I hope everyone's ok


----------



## TheXpress2002

Superior L & L;1469041 said:


> Wow, just saw pics on weather channel.... Dexter got smoked ! I hope everyone's ok


Credit Nick Nolte....


----------



## Lightningllc

Ryan I can't believe all the stuff on Facebook. At least aaron didn't go crazy about this.


----------



## Greenstar lawn

TCLA;1469033 said:


> Wow! What view! The clouds, lightning and thunder and the sun shining on them that are racing to my south.
> 
> Man I'm glad I'm not in it's way.


Yep was on my porch drinking a cold one watching the huge lightning strikes to my south and to my north. What a view..


----------



## Metro Lawn

Barely a drop here. Hope all you guys to the west made it through OK.


----------



## snow_man_48045

Greenstar lawn;1469064 said:


> Yep was on my porch drinking a cold one watching the huge lightning strikes to my south and to my north. What a view..


Much rather have snow than this crap! Tornados and thunderstorms in mid March makes it feal like we live in the South


----------



## snowman6

Hope everyone and and their loved one from the areas affected are o.k.


----------



## PowersTree

I'm rolling out really soon to Dexter. If anyone has a loader they wanna work next week, shoot me a PM. I WILL be busy with tree jobs if the damage is really as bad as I seen on the news. 

I heard the warnings, and seen the skies, but we were in the garage playing with boats. I didn't hear about this till the news tonight. We are rolling down there in a couple hours.


----------



## PowersTree

Express, I understand snow is hard to predict. Did you see the tornadoes coming from a watcher perspective?? I understand why they happen, warm air cold air mix nasty storms.


----------



## TheXpress2002

PowersTree;1469136 said:


> Express, I understand snow is hard to predict. Did you see the tornadoes coming from a watcher perspective?? I understand why they happen, warm air cold air mix nasty storms.


There was no indication until just before 5pm yesterday that the environment would be able to produce one. I posted at 5:17 on FB that the cell along North Territorial had major rotation with dynamic shear. At that time there was no doubt in my mind one had to be on the ground. 5:21 was the first confirmation of the tornado from trained spotters.

The most amazing thing was the fact of how slowly this cell moved and the change in direction compared to the east flow. The cell previously was heading due east at 27mph, it then literally stopped, the tornado had touched down, and made a turn due south following US 23. Confirmed reports of a funnel at Liberty and Wagner and again at US 23 and US 12 before touching down again in Ida later on.

Last night had the most marginal setup previous to 5pm I think anyone will ever see. Then literally it changed within minutes. Perfect example of taking nothing for granted. Google the video that was shot from Hudson Mills and notice the tornado was on the ground with no debris cloud and how close those disc golfers actually were, and how lucky they were that there was no change in direction. They would not even have known it was coming at them.


----------



## Lightningllc

Ryan they were so high, that's so cool ya man that tornado is only 1/2 mile from us sweet man, If they only realize you cant tell a tornado changes direction and before u know it hits. 

When I was a kid we had a tornado distroy our green house and barn with horses in it. My mom and I were on the back porch watching and before u know it the greenhouse was a 1/2 mile down the road. 

Gotta be careful with tornados.


----------



## Luther

TCLA;1469026 said:


> I
> 
> It's crazy...it also seems that every pic I view was taken on a sunny Sunday morning in late March. Lots mostly empty, no foliage on the trees, sunny...


Whoops...meant to say late April, not March.

My bad.


----------



## TheXpress2002

Lightningllc;1469172 said:


> Ryan they were so high, that's so cool ya man that tornado is only 1/2 mile from us sweet man, If they only realize you cant tell a tornado changes direction and before u know it hits.
> 
> When I was a kid we had a tornado distroy our green house and barn with horses in it. My mom and I were on the back porch watching and before u know it the greenhouse was a 1/2 mile down the road.
> 
> Gotta be careful with tornados.


They were screwed if they thought that twigbox would have saved them.


----------



## PowersTree

Express, you mind adding me on Facebook?? Id like to catch your updates there too 

Neil Powers (Waterford) and also Outdoors Unlimited on Facebook.


----------



## bln

Hey powerstree, call me at (248)9825263. Thank you.


----------



## Glockshot73!

Guys im heading out to dexter right now to assist in the damage cleanup, If we cant find anywork or connections to get paid to do we are going to be happily donating our services on cleaning up, if anyone would like to tag along or meet up out there my phone number is 586-219-1133..

they could ude out help it seems like. As you all know it got pretty nasty out there

Chris


----------



## rammanriley

PowersTree;1469179 said:


> Express, you mind adding me on Facebook?? Id like to catch your updates there too
> 
> Neil Powers (Waterford) and also Outdoors Unlimited on Facebook.


Me too! Riley Winters


----------



## MJK

kinda off topic, but do any of you guys use a truck for business and personal? If so when you track your miles for estimates and stuff like that, do you need to make a stop before going to the house you are doing the estimate at? Meaning like a trip to your yard, then to house your giving the estimate? Or can you just record to the estimate house and back home again?


----------



## MikeLawnSnowLLC

TheXpress2002;1469170 said:


> There was no indication until just before 5pm yesterday that the environment would be able to produce one. I posted at 5:17 on FB that the cell along North Territorial had major rotation with dynamic shear. At that time there was no doubt in my mind one had to be on the ground. 5:21 was the first confirmation of the tornado from trained spotters.
> 
> The most amazing thing was the fact of how slowly this cell moved and the change in direction compared to the east flow. The cell previously was heading due east at 27mph, it then literally stopped, the tornado had touched down, and made a turn due south following US 23. Confirmed reports of a funnel at Liberty and Wagner and again at US 23 and US 12 before touching down again in Ida later on.
> 
> Last night had the most marginal setup previous to 5pm I think anyone will ever see. Then literally it changed within minutes. Perfect example of taking nothing for granted. Google the video that was shot from Hudson Mills and notice the tornado was on the ground with no debris cloud and how close those disc golfers actually were, and how lucky they were that there was no change in direction. They would not even have known it was coming at them.


Lol my sister was one of the people there. Dang hippies!!


----------



## Lightningllc

Does anyone have a good connection to true hardwood mulch, I am looking for more options this year.


----------



## Greenstar lawn

Lightningllc;1469323 said:


> Does anyone have a good connection to true hardwood mulch, I am looking for more options this year.


How much do you need? Is true hardwood triple shredded with no additives? I know my supplier gets it from up north , not sure if it matters? I will ask them monday and can let you know if ya want


----------



## Lightningllc

Greenstar lawn;1469353 said:


> How much do you need? Is true hardwood triple shredded with no additives? I know my supplier gets it from up north , not sure if it matters? I will ask them monday and can let you know if ya want


Pm sent........,,,,...


----------



## Lightningllc

............crickets....... Crickets..... Is it over?? Is see Mosquitos out.


----------



## eatonpaving

Lightningllc;1469449 said:


> ............crickets....... Crickets..... Is it over?? Is see Mosquitos out.


i know...my grass needs cutting.....back yard is full of frogs.


----------



## PowersTree

In my books its over  Launching the Sea Ray today


----------



## Greenstar lawn

Lightningllc;1469449 said:


> ............crickets....... Crickets..... Is it over?? Is see Mosquitos out.


Never got the pm try it again...


----------



## Lightningllc

Greenstar lawn;1469457 said:


> Never got the pm try it again...


I guess I can't pm. Text me @248-240-7298


----------



## redskinsfan34

Well just got done with ALOT of chain saw work trying to help out some friends here in Dexter. Tscape, Thank you for your concern. I was spared. The tornado missed me by 3 blocks. I consider myself blessed. 5th St. runs behind my house, no damage. 2nd St., every tree down. It was that close.


----------



## snowfighter83

well after next week comerica park will have nice fresh parking lines for all u tigers fans


----------



## Lightningllc

Well. I decided to bring equipment back, take plows off, only 1 truck still setup. 

It's over guys. Just looked at the 10 day. No snow. 

Everyone's coming in tomorrow starting full force now


----------



## eatonpaving

Lightningllc;1469614 said:


> Well. I decided to bring equipment back, take plows off, only 1 truck still setup.
> 
> It's over guys. Just looked at the 10 day. No snow.
> 
> Everyone's coming in tomorrow starting full force now


yep, i took the salter off today, all plows are ready just in case but their off the trucks....4 asphalt calls just today, and its sunday....


----------



## michigancutter

Contracts don't end till April 1st. Still have the salter on. Lol u never know with this unusual weather. 80 in march is unheard of.


----------



## smoore45

michigancutter;1469759 said:


> Contracts don't end till April 1st. Still have the salter on. Lol u never know with this unusual weather. 80 in march is unheard of.


Well, 80 in March happens, but for like one day. This going on for 2 weeks is definitely unheard of. Supposed to "cool" down into the upper 50's this weekend. Meanwhile, half the state of Arizona is under some sort of Winter Storm Warning or Advisory.


----------



## bdryer

Hello?? Anybody in here?? Hello???? Well, I guess its off to Lawnsite.com!


----------



## grassmaster06

Seems like a climate shift ,anyone know where I can get some sod .I just signed two nice jobs


----------



## BossPlow2010

grassmaster06;1469829 said:


> Seems like a climate shift ,anyone know where I can get some sod .I just signed two nice jobs


A sod farm. Or a compnay that sells sod.


----------



## eatonpaving

grassmaster06;1469829 said:


> Seems like a climate shift ,anyone know where I can get some sod .I just signed two nice jobs


dont go just yet, winter has a few hours left......


----------



## grassmaster06

I know it's still to early for sod ,but this year is really looking pretty good .


----------



## thandrinos

For anyone downriver...fort and van horn has diesel for 3.19 a gallon...gotta be a mistake but I'm not complaining..


----------



## Milwaukee

thandrinos;1469911 said:


> For anyone downriver...fort and van horn has diesel for 3.19 a gallon...gotta be a mistake but I'm not complaining..


I doubt that and I know cashier on FB they do made status about how they lower price when they found something bad.


----------



## P&M Landscaping

thandrinos;1469911 said:


> For anyone downriver...fort and van horn has diesel for 3.19 a gallon...gotta be a mistake but I'm not complaining..


I didn't know you were still in this site! Lets get our asses out to sugar! Anybody else in the downriver area get out on the D. River?


----------



## TGS Inc.

P&M Landscaping;1469964 said:


> I didn't know you were still in this site! Lets get our asses out to sugar! Anybody else in the downriver area get out on the D. River?


I keep my boat at Pier 500...Our favorite thing to do is anchor out in "Barge Bay" for the day...


----------



## P&M Landscaping

TGS Inc.;1469993 said:


> I keep my boat at Pier 500...Our favorite thing to do is anchor out in "Barge Bay" for the day...


Has anyone seen the new rules on the DNR and the islands surrounding GI? Apparently Sugar, Celeron, Stony, and Calf are all 100% off limits.... I will be curious to see how they enforce this...


----------



## Moonlighter

Took the salter out of the truck today, I am a little nervous about taking it out so early. 

If anyone has a flatbed laying around for a 91 Chevy 3500 Dually by chance please pm me with details and a price. Setting up the new truck to be a dedicated salt truck. 

Be safe and have a fun summer all.


----------



## eatonpaving

*salt dogg*

looking at a dump truck,5 yarder that has a plow and salter, i need it for asphalt work, so i might sell my saltdogg 2 yarder, new in October, only used this season. so not much at all, washed every event and allways stored in my shop, new cost was right at 3200 with tax and all, so maby 2500.00. cannot let it go till i have the other truck.


----------



## TheXpress2002

From NWS.....

The growing season has started in Southeast Michigan, about 5 weeks ahead of schedule. Therefore, the NWS Detroit/Pontiac office will start issuing frost advisories and freeze warnings as conditions warrant. 

....hahahaha


----------



## newhere

i saw that express post and thought to myself " oh shet, snow is coming!!!!"


----------



## eatonpaving

newhere;1470230 said:


> i saw that express post and thought to myself " oh shet, snow is coming!!!!"


same here....


----------



## Greenstar lawn

eatonpaving;1470231 said:


> same here....


Lol that makes 3 of us


----------



## terrapro

Greenstar lawn;1470238 said:


> Lol that makes 3 of us


and 4...lol!


----------



## Greenstar lawn

What a nice night ...sitting out on the porch in a tank top and gym shorts enjoying a nice cold Red Stripe


----------



## newhere

way to many skeeters out round here.


----------



## Lightningllc

If its not gonna snow I'll take this weather, sure does help the pocketbook.


----------



## hogggman

Hooray beer!


----------



## Superior L & L

I'm down in ft Myers, 90 degrees right now. Almost to hot, but it beats working.......and the beer tastes even colder when it's this hot


----------



## Milwaukee

Just mow our yard today with ZTR. Well found out that ZTR I got from friend turn HUGE issues. Going repair all issues hoping it didn't eat my wallet. 

This weather definably summer not spring. Way hot at during day that I running MAX AC in F350.


----------



## Greenstar lawn

Yep already have a hillbilly tan. The 7-11 store i was in today had there A/C on


----------



## IC-Smoke

Ticks are out hardcore! I had 3 on me today. T-shirt and shorts weather is nice but dont slow down or the mosquitoes will eat you alive! 

Mowers have been prepped, waxed and ready to get started Monday


----------



## snowman6

For anyone who is still dropping by that uses Facebook. My wife got a post from Facebook stating that it will end on July 15 2012. So if this is true any of you who might have pictures that you don't want to lose,I suggest you save them just in case. Please share this with your friends...HAVE A SAFE AND HAPPY SUMMER SEASON ALL.


----------



## snowman6

http://weeklyworldnews.com/headlines/27321/facebook-will-end-on-march-15th/

This is the link...:waving:


----------



## BossPlow2010

snowman6;1470554 said:


> http://weeklyworldnews.com/headlines/27321/facebook-will-end-on-march-15th/
> 
> This is the link...:waving:


Haha :laughing: weekly world news is fake!
They said it was going to end March 15th. They also said UFO's were attacking Russia. And that the world was going to end on June 6th, 2006. Your wife should pick a new news source!


----------



## MJK

Anyone Cut lawns in the Macomb area? 21 mile and Romeo Plank? I have a nice lady who is looking for a weekly service. Please send or post your info so I can give it to her.


----------



## snowman6

BossPlow2010;1470563 said:


> Haha :laughing: weekly world news is fake!
> They said it was going to end March 15th. They also said UFO's were attacking Russia. And that the world was going to end on June 6th, 2006. Your wife should pick a new news source!


:laughing: Kind of thought it sounded funny. I didn't even read it but just figured I would post it.. I will let her know to find another source :laughing:


----------



## alternative

MJK;1470579 said:


> Anyone Cut lawns in the Macomb area? 21 mile and Romeo Plank? I have a nice lady who is looking for a weekly service. Please send or post your info so I can give it to her.


sean ----774-7777


----------



## michigancutter

MJK;1470579 said:


> Anyone Cut lawns in the Macomb area? 21 mile and Romeo Plank? I have a nice lady who is looking for a weekly service. Please send or post your info so I can give it to her.


Mike1-888-510-5296.


----------



## TheXpress2002

..........


----------



## Lightningllc

TheXpress2002;1470686 said:


> ..........


Are we getting snow, Dude 5 inches won't stick.


----------



## TheXpress2002

Dude I know that.


----------



## eatonpaving

TheXpress2002;1470693 said:


> Dude I know that.


do i need to put my salter back on the truck.....


----------



## TheXpress2002

eatonpaving;1470696 said:


> do i need to put my salter back on the truck.....


I wouldnt jump the gun yet, but it is a good laugh long range.


----------



## Lightningllc

I'm ready for winter to come back after last week. And I need to get rid of some salt.


----------



## gunsworth

So is everyone that was insistent on leaving in their driveway markers gonna be weed whipping around them next week :laughing: i took mine down 3 weeks ago, cant believe how many are still out there, I had a lot dissapear by then too, cant imagine how many will be gone with this weather


----------



## snow_man_48045

gunsworth;1470742 said:


> So is everyone that was insistent on leaving in their driveway markers gonna be weed whipping around them next week :laughing: i took mine down 3 weeks ago, cant believe how many are still out there, I had a lot dissapear by then too, cant imagine how many will be gone with this weather


Took ours out also. We didn't really need them at all this year as we only had at most 2 inches at once. The yrs we need them winter comes early and the ground freezes so we never seem to get them all installed


----------



## redskinsfan34

TheXpress2002;1470686 said:


> ..........


I apologize for not being the sharpest knife in the drawer but what the hell does that chart mean?


----------



## TheXpress2002

redskinsfan34;1470976 said:


> I apologize for not being the sharpest knife in the drawer but what the hell does that chart mean?


It showed snow....not going to happen but was there for a couple of days


----------



## redskinsfan34

Ah. Ok Thanks.


----------



## rammanriley

MJK;1470579 said:


> Anyone Cut lawns in the Macomb area? 21 mile and Romeo Plank? I have a nice lady who is looking for a weekly service. Please send or post your info so I can give it to her.


Kurts lawn care pm me for info


----------



## Lightningllc

I need to get 6 285/75/16 Commerical t/a tires. Does anyone know where the cheapest place to get tires are these days.


----------



## 24v6spd

Lightningllc;1471235 said:


> I need to get 6 285/75/16 Commerical t/a tires. Does anyone know where the cheapest place to get tires are these days.


Discount Tire, if they handle your brand.


----------



## hosejockey4506

Im looking for a used Mini excavator, cant afford brand new but i dont want junk. looking for a 6-8000 pound range machine. 

i usually rent takahuchi b125 or 135's so some where around that size.


----------



## TheXpress2002

Those 69 and north keep an eye on Friday night. Timing looks to bring precip in overnight with temps in the low 30's


----------



## Superior L & L

Noooooooooo ! It's spring time


----------



## eatonpaving

*stihl chainsaw*

stihl 039, 20 inch bar and chain, used very little, starts on first pull....
300.00 randy 1734-674-5822


----------



## TheXpress2002

WWA issued for a line north of Flint to GR


----------



## Lightningllc

Cutting in da snow sounds like fun to me.


----------



## smoore45

TheXpress2002;1471641 said:


> WWA issued for a line north of Flint to GR


Wow, pretty weird getting a Advisory a few days after a Frost/Freeze Warning! This past 6 months has just been crazy. Has there been any long-term forecasts for this summer?


----------



## terrapro

eatonpaving;1471551 said:


> stihl 039, 20 inch bar and chain, used very little, starts on first pull....
> 300.00 randy 1734-674-5822


How is an 039 used very little? That is possibly like a 20 year old saw. Good price even with the possible use/age.


----------



## terrapro

Weather.com says it is snowing lightly right now and that we have had 1.9" of snow in the last 24hr???


----------



## grassmaster06

we just had some freezing rain in allen park ,and the radar looks like it did all winter ,rain ,ice ,snow and more rain lol


----------



## eatonpaving

terrapro;1471755 said:


> How is an 039 used very little? That is possibly like a 20 year old saw. Good price even with the possible use/age.


it was at an auction and the owner was their, and you could tell it had an easy life, it was an older saw but it still was in great shape. a guy at the flea market sunday had an 026 pro that had never had fuel in it... it was new. but he wanted 500, i found an 090 in hillsdale at a farm auction that looked new once i got the dust off, paid 275.00 in listed it on ebay and sold it for 1600.00. older stihl saws bring good money.


----------



## 24v6spd

eatonpaving;1471788 said:


> it was at an auction and the owner was their, and you could tell it had an easy life, it was an older saw but it still was in great shape. a guy at the flea market sunday had an 026 pro that had never had fuel in it... it was new. but he wanted 500, i found an 090 in hillsdale at a farm auction that looked new once i got the dust off, paid 275.00 in listed it on ebay and sold it for 1600.00. older stihl saws bring good money.


Love the old Stihl saws. I have been looking for an 032AV. If you happen to find one in good shape I would be interested.


----------



## bln

I drove up to houghton lake yesterday and the salt trucks were out. Man I miss winter.


----------



## Tscape

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?p=1471289#post1471289


----------



## smoore45

bln;1471942 said:


> I drove up to houghton lake yesterday and the salt trucks were out. Man I miss winter.


Yeah, I know. I heard they got 2 - 3 inches of snow on Friday.


----------



## Lightningllc

Well here we go wife's screaming at me because I'm working 7 days a week. I just want to say screw it and sell everything and sit at home so she will shut up and realize what she has. 

Ugh today has been world war 95.


----------



## smoore45

*Selling Some Stuff*

Sorry to hear that Lightning, women sure do have a way of being a pain in the a$$...

Anyway, I am selling some stuff, but not because the wife is nagging me or I am getting out of the business. Pictures will be a little delayed because I am doing this at 10pm, so tomorrow afternoon hopefully.

8' Loader Push Box -- 3 years old, Good condition, good rubber edge and shoes ready to use -- $1000
8' Arctic Contractor Grade Plow -- Pro-Wings, new Hand-Held Controller, showing some wear but is in full working order. Wiring and Mount for 2003 Super Duty $1200.
Western Pro-Flo Tailgate Spreader -- I don't know much about this, but will have pics. Full working order. Controller and harness included. $750
Western 1000 Tailgate Spreader -- Good condition, newer bottom bearing. Includes Vibrator, Harness and Controller. $700
Boss Sport-Duty 7'6" Poly plow - Comes with set-up for 2004-08 F-150, harness, controller, mount -- $1500

Make offers, package deals would probably work nicely too. Send me a PM. Thanks and have a good summer.


----------



## PowersTree

Yep, mines going off too. 

One day its I don't work enough, then the next day I work too much. 

Then its, you need a real job with a paycheck every week for stability, then I show her last years tax return and she usually shuts up pretty quickly.


----------



## Luther

Yup. The women folk sure are good with the nag.


----------



## Superior L & L

Lightningllc;1472094 said:


> Well here we go wife's screaming at me because I'm working 7 days a week. I just want to say screw it and sell everything and sit at home so she will shut up and realize what she has.
> 
> Ugh today has been world war 95.


For your first few years that's fine, but dude you cannot work like that all the time. If your that busy hire someone to help. 
I'm a 6:00am to 4:00pm kind of guy. I usually have a night that I may have a appointment or two and usually a couple on Saturday morni g in the spring. But Justin u cannot work your life away


----------



## Lightningllc

Superior L & L;1472242 said:


> For your first few years that's fine, but dude you cannot work like that all the time. If your that busy hire someone to help.
> I'm a 6:00am to 4:00pm kind of guy. I usually have a night that I may have a appointment or two and usually a couple on Saturday morni g in the spring. But Justin u cannot work your life away


I have a addition I love what I do, I can't help it, I've always been a work alcoholic, It's what I do.

She knew this when she met me and It's getting worse every year, When I met her she made 6 digits and had federal benefits, Now I have a handicap child and 2 other children, She doesn't work and she can't get it though her head I have to and want to work for my family.

I have employees, I hired scott from leisure time and he's working alot too, But I love what I do.


----------



## Summerlawn

House approves bill exempting smaller trucks from federal regulations

Outman says measure will aid farmers, construction crews



The Michigan House recently approved legislation co-sponsored by state Rep. Rick Outman that will exempt some pickup trucks and smaller trailers from being classified as commercial vehicles.

The measure, House Bill 5228, exempts vehicles weighing between 10,001 pounds and 26,000 pounds. The exemption applies to vehicles that are only driven within Michigan, that do not contain hazardous materials or carry 16 or more passengers.

"This is a common-sense solution to a burdensome regulation that is hurting farmers and other businesses that use pickup trucks and small trailers," said Outman, R-Six Lakes. "The current law puts Michigan farmers and businesses at a competitive disadvantage, requiring compliance with additional standards that neighboring states do not have to meet. This will level the playing field for the hard-working taxpayers who create jobs in farming and other small businesses."

One example of the current law is a farmer who uses a three-quarter ton pickup truck and livestock trailer to haul cattle to the stockyard for sale is regulated as a commercial vehicle. The same pickup truck by itself or hauling a trailer for personal use is not subject to those regulations.

"Roadside inspections that farmers may be subject to during planting or harvest seasons could take hours to complete," Outman said. "This is critical time lost that should not even be a consideration during these important times of the year."

The bill now goes to the Senate for consideration.



#####







Rich Adams

Communications Manager

House Republican Communications

517-373-5070

Fax: 517-373-3701


----------



## gunsworth

Summerlawn;1472255 said:


> House approves bill exempting smaller trucks from federal regulations
> 
> Outman says measure will aid farmers, construction crews
> 
> The Michigan House recently approved legislation co-sponsored by state Rep. Rick Outman that will exempt some pickup trucks and smaller trailers from being classified as commercial vehicles.
> 
> The measure, House Bill 5228, exempts vehicles weighing between 10,001 pounds and 26,000 pounds. The exemption applies to vehicles that are only driven within Michigan, that do not contain hazardous materials or carry 16 or more passengers.
> 
> "This is a common-sense solution to a burdensome regulation that is hurting farmers and other businesses that use pickup trucks and small trailers," said Outman, R-Six Lakes. "The current law puts Michigan farmers and businesses at a competitive disadvantage, requiring compliance with additional standards that neighboring states do not have to meet. This will level the playing field for the hard-working taxpayers who create jobs in farming and other small businesses."
> 
> One example of the current law is a farmer who uses a three-quarter ton pickup truck and livestock trailer to haul cattle to the stockyard for sale is regulated as a commercial vehicle. The same pickup truck by itself or hauling a trailer for personal use is not subject to those regulations.
> 
> "Roadside inspections that farmers may be subject to during planting or harvest seasons could take hours to complete," Outman said. "This is critical time lost that should not even be a consideration during these important times of the year."
> 
> The bill now goes to the Senate for consideration.
> 
> #####
> 
> Rich Adams
> 
> Communications Manager
> 
> House Republican Communications
> 
> 517-373-5070
> 
> Fax: 517-373-3701


Thumbs Up thanks for the update, got my fingers crossed


----------



## eatonpaving

Lightningllc;1472094 said:


> Well here we go wife's screaming at me because I'm working 7 days a week. I just want to say screw it and sell everything and sit at home so she will shut up and realize what she has.
> 
> Ugh today has been world war 95.


i went thru the same thing, she was not happy when i was slow at work(auto mechanic) she had no money, when i started the asphalt company and was working 7 days a week and giving her 300.00 or 400.00 a week to blow she was happy for a while, then the money was not enough anymore and she started *****ing about me being gone all the time,to make a long story short she is gone now and i do what i want, still work 7 days a week but enjoy it, my new girl is just fine with what we do, just bought a new 2012 ford fusion, her x could not hold a job and she was living with his parents....i could work 10 days a week and she would not say a thing....best thing that ever happend to me...


----------



## eatonpaving

gunsworth;1472270 said:


> thumbs up thanks for the update, got my fingers crossed


i have everything crossed.


----------



## TheXpress2002

Just a heads up. Next week looks to be god awful weather wise. Below average temps with a lot of precip. I don't know if it will get cold enough for the s-word "yet" as we are a long ways out but things look really s*****


----------



## snow_man_48045

eatonpaving;1472364 said:


> i went thru the same thing, she was not happy when i was slow at work(auto mechanic) she had no money, when i started the asphalt company and was working 7 days a week and giving her 300.00 or 400.00 a week to blow she was happy for a while, then the money was not enough anymore and she started *****ing about me being gone all the time,to make a long story short she is gone now and i do what i want, still work 7 days a week but enjoy it, my new girl is just fine with what we do, just bought a new 2012 ford fusion, her x could not hold a job and she was living with his parents....i could work 10 days a week and she would not say a thing....best thing that ever happend to me...


Amen Randy, 
You hit the nail on the head! You said what I was thinking 100%... If your spouse or gf is not supportive of your lively hood/business she is likely looking for something to complain about. She is not happy with her self! Negative people try to bring you down to their level. 
I always am a believer of you know where the door is if you are not happy!


----------



## dfd9

TheXpress2002;1472371 said:


> Just a heads up. Next week looks to be god awful weather wise. Below average temps with a lot of precip. I don't know if it will get cold enough for the s-word "yet" as we are a long ways out but things look really s*****


Uhhhh, that would not be good. 2 trucks are still ready and the plows are still handy, but I did start moving equipment back in today and some of the plow stuff off the trucks.

Thanks for the headsup, I think.


----------



## Tscape

http://www.lawnsite.com/showthread.php?p=4371579#post4371579


----------



## magnatrac

I was just on wxyt talk radio and it was about bill 5228. Long story short a flint police union rep was giving examples of how he wanted to gererate revenue with a motor carrier. I called and explained how I felt law enforcement has been hijacked for municipal revenue generation and just another form of tax. The officer said it was easy money with tickets starting at $200 going into the thousands. I let them know that a protion of their potential revenue stream was possibly going away due to 5228. The host doc thompson seemed intrigued once I explained it to him. Just the same way all of my customers think it's crazy once they hear of the stuff we deal with to do their work. The officer was stating how with I-75 and I-69 they were loosing easy cash. I let them know that the state and genesse county were already at work up there. It just made me mad to hear a cop talking like it was no big deal to go fishing with us being the bait !

, shaun


----------



## Superior L & L

Just what we need, more motor carriers


----------



## snow_man_48045

Good! The cops might have to learn how to perform a roadside inspection on a real truck (over 26k) . They may have to work harder for their money ahh.. Man up a government employee should have to work harder than private sector. They are getting paid with OUR MONEY!


----------



## MJK

off topic, but does it save any money at all to try and buy new plow equipment like box blows during the off season? Or does it not matter?


----------



## Lightningllc

Yes. Best time to buy is now


----------



## smoore45

MJK;1472910 said:


> off topic, but does it save any money at all to try and buy new plow equipment like box blows during the off season? Or does it not matter?


I'm finding that out now. I'm trying to get rid of stuff (including a loader push box) and it is tough competing with the low prices things are going for...


----------



## cuttingedge13

Fluries in Northville!


----------



## TGS Inc.

I don't know if this is a late April fools joke, but people at home are telling me there is snow in the forecast for our area tonight...I'm in Florida presently. Anyone care to comment on their take on the weather for me tonight?? Thanks!

-Wayne


----------



## michigancutter

I heard only freeze warnings for tonight tgs. I wouldn't worry about it. Suppose to be 58 tommorrow. Unless u liven in the Travis city area they might get some snow.


----------



## Summerlawn

House bill 5228 is moving through the senate and will be passed. It is only a matter of time. Get ready to peel those DOT numbers off your trucks.


----------



## terrapro

I wasn't worried until now. No one has any concerns with the radar? We will see...


----------



## Allor Outdoor

Just want to give everyone a reminder to keep busting your butt and making your tax payments....your politicians are depending in you! STUPID TAXES!


----------



## 24v6spd

Allor Outdoor;1473474 said:


> Just want to give everyone a reminder to keep busting your butt and making your tax payments....your politicians are depending in you! STUPID TAXES!


 So are millions on welfare. I hate this time of year.


----------



## Superior L & L

I love it how the low income people call it a tax refund ! This guy I know got almost $6000 in tax "refund". As he calls it. I call it a welfare check. It's only a refund if he funded it. But since he paid in less than a $1000 in taxes it's not a refund it's a welfare check


----------



## 24v6spd

Superior L & L;1473504 said:


> I love it how the low income people call it a tax refund ! This guy I know got almost $6000 in tax "refund". As he calls it. I call it a welfare check. It's only a refund if he funded it. But since he paid in less than a $1000 in taxes it's not a refund it's a welfare check


Yeah I know people like that. It really irritates me. They brag about getting 5-6,000 dollar refunds when I'm getting ready to put a check in the mail. Then they complain that the wealthy don't pay enough tax when they don't pay ANY!


----------



## Lightningllc

I just love paying to keep the lights on in Iraq and the oil countries. Our tax dollars going to fund china, Japan after we borrowed money and now we pay billions in daily interest.


----------



## GimmeSnow!!

I guess I'm not the only one paying my taxes at the last minute


----------



## 24v6spd

GimmeSnow!!;1473533 said:


> I guess I'm not the only one paying my taxes at the last minute


I pay mine at the last minute literally. I will be dropping my checks at the post office 11:59 PM on the 17th.


----------



## PowersTree

Jeff, tent rental guy, I haven't forgot about your tree, but I have misplaced your number. Call me again.


----------



## TheXpress2002

Todays good laugh.....

http://raleighwx.americanwx.com/models/gfs/00zgfssnow156.gif


----------



## Jeffwich

powerstree;1474418 said:


> jeff, tent rental guy, i haven't forgot about your tree, but i have misplaced your number. Call me again.


248-670-5403


----------



## TheXpress2002

the laugh continued......


----------



## Patrick34

*Bark Blower*

We have a Finn bark blower for sale, BB302. If anyone is in need of a bark blower, let me know and I can provide details (details are in lawnsite classified section as well). If it does not sell, I would consider renting out this unit if anyone is interested.


----------



## eatonpaving

*new truck*

stake/dump/plow/salt truck. 6.5 turbo diesel.


----------



## madskier1986

Eatonpaving, 

did you get my PM?


----------



## Lightningllc

Everyone ready for snow yet, I can't wait to plow again.


----------



## Lightningllc

What is the best way everyone has found to collect money???? Still have 3 large accts unpaid


----------



## TheXpress2002

Lightningllc;1477883 said:


> Everyone ready for snow yet, I can't wait to plow again.


........:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## Lightningllc

TheXpress2002;1477923 said:


> ........:laughing::laughing::laughing:


Seriously I need a break


----------



## Metro Lawn

Lightningllc;1477884 said:


> What is the best way everyone has found to collect money???? Still have 3 large accts unpaid


collection agency has done good for me, otherwise I just take them to court.


----------



## eatonpaving

*plow*

in the market for a plow for my 3500hd....mount and all


----------



## Lightningllc

Metro Lawn;1477933 said:


> collection agency has done good for me, otherwise I just take them to court.


Who are u using and any luck.


----------



## Metro Lawn

Lightningllc;1477958 said:


> Who are u using and any luck.


American Profit Recovery in Farminton. They have collected on 11 of 13 I sent them


----------



## TGS Inc.

Lightningllc;1477884 said:


> What is the best way everyone has found to collect money???? Still have 3 large accts unpaid


If they are commercial, I would place liens on their property. Your window for snow work though is narrowing (if not gone) unless you do work in the summer for them.

-Wayne


----------



## IC-Smoke

State of MI has some spreader for sale. 2 days left on auction!! just a heads up if you dont follow the site

1989 Air-Flo Spreader
http://mibid.bidcorp.com/AuctionDetails.aspx?auction_id=32875

1992 Henderson Spreader
http://mibid.bidcorp.com/AuctionDetails.aspx?auction_id=32876

1994 Monroe Spreader
http://mibid.bidcorp.com/AuctionDetails.aspx?auction_id=32877

1996 Monroe Spreader
http://mibid.bidcorp.com/AuctionDetails.aspx?auction_id=32878

1989 Air-Flo Spreader
http://mibid.bidcorp.com/AuctionDetails.aspx?auction_id=32875


----------



## Metro Lawn

TGS Inc.;1477990 said:


> If they are commercial, I would place liens on their property. Your window for snow work though is narrowing (if not gone) unless you do work in the summer for them.
> 
> -Wayne


I was told by the court that you can't lien a property for maintenance work, only improvements such as new landscaping, construction, ect. Tried that years ago. You can always tell them you are going to and hope that scares them into paying, but unless the laws changed you can't lien it for snow or lawn service.


----------



## TGS Inc.

Metro Lawn;1478009 said:


> I was told by the court that you can't lien a property for maintenance work, only improvements such as new landscaping, construction, ect. Tried that years ago. You can always tell them you are going to and hope that scares them into paying, but unless the laws changed you can't lien it for snow or lawn service.


It is certainly a grey area, but for us it has been really successful. Usually it never gets that far as the customer can't afford to have their title clouded up with a lien. We have done this a few times and have gotten resolutions to most situations. You are improving the property.


----------



## TGS Inc.

*A glimmer of hope??*

Well here is something to smile about!!

http://www.accuweather.com/en/weather-news/el-nino-more-snow-for-upcoming/66450?partner=accuweather


----------



## firelwn82

yeah yeah yeah...... Only time will tell..


----------



## Metro Lawn

I have a feeling about this coming winter. Been adding equipment since March. Let's see if it pays off.


----------



## 2FAST4U

Hello plowsite!!!


----------



## Lightningllc

I'm ready to plow come on winter


----------



## brookline

I still have a 7'6 boss for sale brand new pump used three times, new healight housing and bulbs, old pump works it was just leaking a bit when i replaced it. All the spare lines and common parts $1500
97 F250 55K Western poly ultramount 7'6 new 2yd salt dogg bought in November 
lots of new parts on the truck went through alot of preventative maintenance on it. $8,500


----------



## eatonpaving

*score*

1998 chevy plow truck with 2 year old rt3 poly 7.6 almost rust free, just the bottoms of the doors have surface rust, 350 vortec with 6 foot bed, upgraded rear leaf springs. i think this might be the best truck i have found in a long time...a/c,power seats,all the goodies.....


----------



## eatonpaving

duel batterys, newer all terrain tires.....


----------



## Lightningllc

102 today. Only 4 more months til opening day and snow.


----------



## eatonpaving

*snow*



Lightningllc;1480797 said:


> 102 today. Only 4 more months til opening day and snow.


i my self cannot wait....


----------



## firelwn82

I'm looking into switching my roted out bed for a service body. Does anyone have leads on a good source with good prices? I know there are a few brands out there does anyone have info pros and cons about them? Stay cool out there..


----------



## Summerlawn

Confirmed with the Secretary of State -DOT laws have been changed as of 7/18/12. The only requirment to remain is getting a medical card every two years. TAKE OFF THOSE DAMN DOT NUMBERS AND SMILE ABOUT IT. :waving:


----------



## brandonslc

If anyone is interested I am selling 2 bobcats 773 turbo. I believe they are 2002 and have about 2,400 hours. Had since new just don't have a need for them anymore. $8,500 obo. Give me a call at 313 304 6719 thanks


----------



## growitmowitlawn

Are they 2 speeds?


----------



## brandonslc

growitmowitlawn;1481000 said:


> Are they 2 speeds?


No, they are just one speed. They are in really good condition though.


----------



## caitlyncllc

brandonslc;1480943 said:


> If anyone is interested I am selling 2 bobcats 773 turbo. I believe they are 2002 and have about 2,400 hours. Had since new just don't have a need for them anymore. $8,500 obo. Give me a call at 313 304 6719 thanks


cab and heat?


----------



## caitlyncllc

Summerlawn;1480918 said:


> Confirmed with the Secretary of State -DOT laws have been changed as of 7/18/12. The only requirment to remain is getting a medical card every two years. TAKE OFF THOSE DAMN DOT NUMBERS AND SMILE ABOUT IT. :waving:


So does this mean we don't have to carry fire extinguishers, flares, bulbs, blah, and blah?
And no yearly inspection? 
This is for anything under 26,000 lbs?
thanks


----------



## somervillelawn

Here is some info on the bill that was passed for those of you interested. What I take from it is that the only things you don't have to have anymore are DOT numbers, DOT inspection stickers, and log books. Your still required to have everything else including med cards. It also seems to me that if you continue to keep the DOT stickers on your trucks they will still be subject to full DOT regulations. Please correct me if I'm wrong.

Public Act 231 of 2012

http://www.legislature.mi.gov/(S(5v...g.aspx?page=getobject&objectname=2011-HB-5228

Public Act 231 was approved by the governer 6/29/12, assigned Public Act number 231 of 2012 and ordered to take immediate effect.

)The Act provides that the State adopts a number of Federal motor carrier safety regulations. Under the Act, these regulations would not apply to a vehicle that is not a commercial motor vehicle (CMV) as defined in 49 CFR 383.5 and/or that is operated in intrastate commerce. Such a vehicle, however, would remain subject to 49 CFR Parts 391 through 393 link to applicable section of the act: PA 231 Sec. 1a (3).

Under 49 CFR 383.5, the definition of "CMV" refers to;
1. a motor vehicle or combination of motor vehicles that weighs at least 26,001 pounds;
2. is designed to transport at least 16 people;
3. or is used in the transportation of hazardous materials that require placarding.

FMCSR Parts 391-393 continue to apply and contain rules that pertain to qualifications of drivers (medical cards/driver files) and longer combination vehicle driver instructors, driving of CMVs (driver pre-trip inspection, RRX rules, fatigued or ill drivers etc), and parts and accessories necessary for safe operation (including safety equipment, lighting rules, brake requirements, cargo securement etc).

In addition, Sections 5(8) and 6(1) of the Act would not apply to a non-CMV that is operated in intrastate commerce. (Under Section 5(8), a motor carrier operating entirely in intrastate commerce solely within Michigan may not permit or require a CMV operator engaged in seasonal construction-related activities to operate for more than a specified number of hours in a particular period of time. Section 6(1) requires motor carriers to submit their transportation safety-related documents and equipment for inspection or copying to an enforcement member of the State Police Motor Carrier Division.

SHORT EXPLANATION:

NON-CDL requiring commercial motor vehicles operated entirely within Michigan [in intrastate commerce] will no longer need to display USDOT numbers, carry proof of DOT inspection and drivers will no longer need to use log books.

If you have a USDOT number displayed on your vehicle and you no longer require it due to PA 231, you may wish to consider removing it from your vehicles. The USDOT monitors carrier and driver compliance with the DOT rules by tracking violations attached to DOT numbers under the CSA compliance and enforcement program.


----------



## eatonpaving

*what is she worth fellas*

1998 chevy silverado z71
350 vortec
ice cold a/c
144.563 miles
new 3 inch exhaust
power everything
nice tires
bed liner
only rust on the truck is at the bottom of the doors...very little.

boss rt3 poly 7.6 with smart hitch


----------



## Dano50

Are you guys all familiar with Fluid Film?








If not, PM me for a free sample can! We even pay for shipping.


----------



## brandonslc

caitlyncllc;1481190 said:


> cab and heat?


No but I might have a couple vinyl cabs somewhere for them. These machines are in perfect condition, had since new! Come make a offer!


----------



## firelwn82

I know quite a few of you folks are a part of sima. My question is..... Is it worth the money signing up and what are the charges costs and obligations? Thanks in advance for any helpful info.


----------



## TGS Inc.

firelwn82;1482254 said:


> I know quite a few of you folks are a part of sima. My question is..... Is it worth the money signing up and what are the charges costs and obligations? Thanks in advance for any helpful info.


Joining SIMA has probably been the best return on investment I have ever seen. Not sure what your dues would be (based on gross #'s). Well, well worth the few hundred bucks you are going to spend in dues. What has benefited me most though have been the symposiums that are put on once a year (usually in June). You will meet people from other areas who are very willing to share what works for them and what doesn't. If you would like more information or have other questions, feel free to ask or PM me.

-Wayne


----------



## TGS Inc.

*Once in a lifetime.....?*

Hey guys, not sure how many of you are history buffs or into warships but the USS Edson is coming our way within a few days! Should be really cool. I'm taking some people out on the Detroit River to watch her go by!! You can track it at: www.marrinetraffic.com (go to vessel), tug name is: colonel

The USS Edson is bound for Saginaw Bay... Should be in Wyandotte around Friday or Sat.


----------



## firelwn82

Thanks for the info. What do you mean its based on gross numbers? I have gotten out of the lawn business and went to work for an asphalt paving company. I will still have the winter off and I still kept all of my plowing accounts. The only difference would be I will be collecting un enjoyment for 4-5 months instead of living off of savings. Thumbs Up



TGS Inc.;1482283 said:


> Joining SIMA has probably been the best return on investment I have ever seen. Not sure what your dues would be (based on gross #'s). If you would like more information or have other questions, feel free to ask or PM me.
> -Wayne


----------



## TGS Inc.

firelwn82;1482301 said:


> Thanks for the info. What do you mean its based on gross numbers? I have gotten out of the lawn business and went to work for an asphalt paving company. I will still have the winter off and I still kept all of my plowing accounts. The only difference would be I will be collecting un enjoyment for 4-5 months instead of living off of savings. Thumbs Up


Your dues are based on what kind of snow revenue you are doing. I think if you are doing around 200,000.00 in snow you might pay $ 200.00 in dues (+ or - a bit...).


----------



## TGS Inc.

TGS Inc.;1482306 said:


> Your dues are based on what kind of snow revenue you are doing. I think if you are doing around 200,000.00 in snow you might pay $ 200.00 in dues (+ or - a bit...).


Just found this on their website:

Costs to Join

General Member Pricing:

Category 1 | Snow/Ice Revenue under $250,000 = $180.00/year or $306.00/2 years
Category 2 | Snow/Ice Revenue between $250,000 - $1 million = $265.00/year or $450.00/2 years
Category 3 | Snow/Ice Revenue between $1 million - $3 million = $320.00/year or $544.00/2 years
Category 4 | Snow/Ice Revenue over $3 million = $450.00/year or $765.00/2 years
Click here to join SIMA now! To learn about other ways to join, go here.


----------



## firelwn82

TGS Inc.;1482307 said:


> Just found this on their website:
> 
> Costs to Join


Thanks for the help TGS. I have to join now. I'm trying to add two trucks and go exclusive this winter with commercial properties. Again thanks for your help.


----------



## TGS Inc.

*2400 SF Shop / yard for sale...*

Hey guys, just put an add for my old shop in the Used Epuipment section, if you are interested. It's a really good deal.

Inkster, MI $ 59,900.00 Fenced in yard, secure.

Thanks, Wayne

Here is the link:

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=137022


----------



## eatonpaving

*new parkinglot*

new parkinglot....


----------



## Lightningllc

Eaton do you seal and crack fill in the south Lyon area???


----------



## eatonpaving

Lightningllc;1483908 said:


> Eaton do you seal and crack fill in the south Lyon area???


yes we do...


----------



## Lightningllc

eatonpaving;1483937 said:


> yes we do...


Get ahold of me.


----------



## eatonpaving

Lightningllc;1483964 said:


> Get ahold of me.


will do, pm me your number


----------



## sukn4wd

Journey, love it


----------



## eatonpaving

sukn4wd;1484018 said:


> Journey, love it


welcome to plow site.............


----------



## Reliablesnow

Hey guys. I have a landscaping/snow removal company near Royal Oak. I am 18 years old and am in my second year. Last year I had 20 snow accounts. THis year should bring 30-35. 

I am headed off to Michigan State for college and will not be able to do the labor myself this year. Does any one have any advice/suggustions for me? I do not want to get a high school kid to take over due to lack of reliablility and the fact that they would not be able to work early in the morning before school. I only shovel and use snowblowers.


----------



## brandonslc

If anyone is interested in a ultra mount plow it was only used one time! Brand new!!!! Plow and controller $3,000 obo. Also have 2 snow ex tailgate spreaders like new for $850 obo. Give me a call at 313 304 6719 !


----------



## Lightningllc

Reliablesnow;1484689 said:


> Hey guys. I have a landscaping/snow removal company near Royal Oak. I am 18 years old and am in my second year. Last year I had 20 snow accounts. THis year should bring 30-35.
> 
> I am headed off to Michigan State for college and will not be able to do the labor myself this year. Does any one have any advice/suggustions for me? I do not want to get a high school kid to take over due to lack of reliablility and the fact that they would not be able to work early in the morning before school. I only shovel and use snowblowers.


If your going to school don't worry about a $400 night!!! Just give it up. But if you want to continue sub it out to a guy with a truck.


----------



## snowfighter83

anyone looking for a plow truck driver? i have 8 years exp. and i love doing snow service i have not missed a snow event in years. i would like to drive a newer truck dont wanna mess with a pos. as im of more value in a fine working truck and equipment. im in redford so i would like to stay close as i can. or i can park your truck in my driveway n drive as far as u want me to.. i can be a great asset to someone and i do not put in apps i take apps from local companies. a company has got to be good enough for me to work for with good ethics and equipment.


----------



## brandonslc

snowfighter83;1484947 said:


> anyone looking for a plow truck driver? i have 8 years exp. and i love doing snow service i have not missed a snow event in years. i would like to drive a newer truck dont wanna mess with a pos. as im of more value in a fine working truck and equipment. im in redford so i would like to stay close as i can. or i can park your truck in my driveway n drive as far as u want me to.. i can be a great asset to someone and i do not put in apps i take apps from local companies. a company has got to be good enough for me to work for with good ethics and equipment.


 We have a few openings, and we are located in dearborn heights. Give me a call at 313 304 6719. Thanks. Brandon


----------



## Superior L & L

snowfighter83;1484947 said:


> anyone looking for a plow truck driver? i have 8 years exp. and i love doing snow service i have not missed a snow event in years. i would like to drive a newer truck dont wanna mess with a pos. as im of more value in a fine working truck and equipment. im in redford so i would like to stay close as i can. or i can park your truck in my driveway n drive as far as u want me to.. i can be a great asset to someone and i do not put in apps i take apps from local companies. a company has got to be good enough for me to work for with good ethics and equipment.


Lol, is this a joke or what ?? You will not drive a older truck, you will not travel unless you get to keep the truck at home and you do not fill out apps!!!!!
You say you have not missed a event in years ?

Just based on the chip on your shoulder I would never hire you. Oh and you can only brag if you have never missed an event. Because missing one event when your oncall, is one to much


----------



## eatonpaving

superior l & l;1484968 said:


> lol, is this a joke or what ?? You will not drive a older truck, you will not travel unless you get to keep the truck at home and you do not fill out apps!!!!!
> You say you have not missed a event in years ?
> 
> Just based on the chip on your shoulder i would never hire you. Oh and you can only brag if you have never missed an event. Because missing one event when your oncall, is one to much


a+ on that.....wow


----------



## BossPlow2010

snowfighter83;1484947 said:


> anyone looking for a plow truck driver? i have 8 years exp. and i love doing snow service i have not missed a snow event in years. i would like to drive a newer truck dont wanna mess with a pos. as im of more value in a fine working truck and equipment. im in redford so i would like to stay close as i can. or i can park your truck in my driveway n drive as far as u want me to.. i can be a great asset to someone and i do not put in apps i take apps from local companies. a company has got to be good enough for me to work for with good ethics and equipment.


Yes because a brand new Chevy can do so much more work than a stripped out one!
So how did you get 8 years exp?


----------



## Superior L & L

brandonslc;1484954 said:


> We have a few openings, and we are located in dearborn heights. Give me a call at 313 304 6719. Thanks. Brandon


Brandon, he will not call you, you need to call him if you want to be considered to be the lucky company. Oh and I hope you have 2012 in your fleet for him


----------



## Lightningllc

snowfighter83;1484947 said:


> anyone looking for a plow truck driver? i have 8 years exp. and i love doing snow service i have not missed a snow event in years. i would like to drive a newer truck dont wanna mess with a pos. as im of more value in a fine working truck and equipment. im in redford so i would like to stay close as i can. or i can park your truck in my driveway n drive as far as u want me to.. i can be a great asset to someone and i do not put in apps i take apps from local companies. a company has got to be good enough for me to work for with good ethics and equipment.


Wow someone has alittle arrogance to them. Well I would drive a older truck over a new anyday of the week their built better than the new POS trucks. I love my 7.3 diesels compared to a 6.4 diesel.

I don't know anything about you but I would of put it alittle better in your ad to business owners. Good luck!!!


----------



## eatonpaving

snowfighter83;1484947 said:


> anyone looking for a plow truck driver? i have 8 years exp. and i love doing snow service i have not missed a snow event in years. i would like to drive a newer truck dont wanna mess with a pos. as im of more value in a fine working truck and equipment. im in redford so i would like to stay close as i can. or i can park your truck in my driveway n drive as far as u want me to.. i can be a great asset to someone and i do not put in apps i take apps from local companies. a company has got to be good enough for me to work for with good ethics and equipment.


wow all the trucks in your sig, and you want to drive for someone.....


----------



## BossPlow2010

snowfighter83;1393110 said:


> hey guys im john and im addicted to snowpatrol.lol. merry christmas , just jump onboard been lurkin a while. first i would like to give thanks to the express. i'v used his weather reports for 3 years now. and i kinda feel like i know some others just by reading all thr post.
> im an employee not an owner our shop is in redford. i have done lawn service since i was 14 im now 28. for the last 10 years i'v done snow n ice services and i luv it. i have also done lotsa tree work. and have worked for one of the biggest best striping co. in michigan


SO, those trucks in your signature aren't yours! 

That must be why you want to use someone else's truck, so you can add it to your sig!

Got it!


----------



## 2FAST4U

I see plowsite is alive and well! Welcome back everyone


----------



## Plowman52

Couple low temp nights and everyone comes out lol


----------



## snowman6

Yep were all starting to get the itch. Angelo's in Wixom started putting out the pusher boxes today. :waving:


----------



## eatonpaving

snowman6;1485163 said:


> Yep were all starting to get the itch. Angelo's in Wixom started putting out the pusher boxes today. :waving:


we did not get to scratch much last season, so were still itching


----------



## snowman6

eatonpaving;1485172 said:


> we did not get to scratch much last season, so were still itching


:laughing:. Hopefully we can get back to an average winter. The few websites that have posted the long range forecast all have mixed "opinions" as far as above average temps or cold and snowy. I sure am hoping that the warm summer and drought is a sign towards a cold and snow filled winter.


----------



## Lightningllc

Hello. Let's have a happy and no snow winter. Seasonal contracts need 1 more light winter


----------



## snowman6

Lightningllc;1485185 said:


> Hello. Let's have a happy and no snow winter. Seasonal contracts need 1 more light winter


Congrats on the people's choice award this year.Thumbs Up


----------



## Lightningllc

5 years in a row!!! Guess I'm doing something right. Maybe


----------



## Reliablesnow

Lightningllc;1484756 said:


> If your going to school don't worry about a $400 night!!! Just give it up. But if you want to continue sub it out to a guy with a truck.


$400 a night for 10-12 nights a year, for four years sounds pretty good to me! I am really more concerned about the fact that most of my snow clients are also mowing clients and I do not want to lose the mowing contracts. WHere would I go about finding a sub? The homes are in a 1-2 mile radius in Pleasant RIdge/Ferndale


----------



## Lightningllc

$4800 a season is not a lot of money. You could work at mcdonalds for $10 hr and have a lot less headache and still go to school!!!

School is more important than snow removal or mowing grass!!!! It takes a lot of sweat and tears to make it in this business and when you think you made a lot of money then something happens like a short winter or a heavy winter then you go backwards. 

One tip go to school and get a good degree.


----------



## Reliablesnow

Lightningllc;1485201 said:


> $4800 a season is not a lot of money. You could work at mcdonalds for $10 hr and have a lot less headache and still go to school!!!
> 
> School is more important than snow removal or mowing grass!!!! It takes a lot of sweat and tears to make it in this business and when you think you made a lot of money then something happens like a short winter or a heavy winter then you go backwards.
> 
> One tip go to school and get a good degree.


But grossing $4800 while sitting at school doing nothing is good for me. School is more important but my business has taken big steps this year. Going legitimate, getting insurance, grossing 50K+ for the first time. Not many college students will be bringing in 50,000 in a summer. THis is something I want to keep going for the time being.


----------



## Lightningllc

All the power to ya, $4800 for 5 months is not a lot of money - expenses, wear -n- tear, insurance, non payers, breakdowns, equipment costs, what if we have a horriable winter and we have to plow 20 times 

Like I said their are a lot of jobs that you can make a lot more money in 5 months doing a steady job.


----------



## snowfighter83

Superior L & L;1484968 said:


> Lol, is this a joke or what ?? You will not drive a older truck, you will not travel unless you get to keep the truck at home and you do not fill out apps!!!!!
> You say you have not missed a event in years ?
> 
> Just based on the chip on your shoulder I would never hire you. Oh and you can only brag if you have never missed an event. Because missing one event when your oncall, is one to much


i quess what i meant was not a pos. it dosent have to 2012 i would prefer 99 to 2009. i have not ever missed a snow or salt event in the years i been doin it. i dont do it because i have to n need the money i just love doing snow service. i dont have any chip on my shoulder and i did not intend to get under your skin.


----------



## Lightningllc

Does anyone have the link for safety yellow clothes we need to wear???


----------



## TGS Inc.

Lightningllc;1485730 said:


> Does anyone have the link for safety yellow clothes we need to wear???


I just ordered some high visibility safety yellow shirts from: esafetysupplies.com

Easy to work with although a lot of back and forth via email to get shirts right but that is to be expected.

Hope this helps!

-Wayne


----------



## TGS Inc.

*Promised myself I wouldn't get excited....*

Well after last years blooper of a winter, I promised myself I wouldn't get excited about any early predictors as plenty of speculators missed the mark...But here I go getting excited.

http://www.farmersalmanac.com/weather/2012/08/26/will-winter-return-with-a-vengeance/


----------



## hogggman

I dont believe any of that long term stuff any more they have a hard enough time getting it right 24hrs ahead


----------



## Moonlighter

TGS Inc.;1486778 said:


> Well after last years blooper of a winter, I promised myself I wouldn't get excited about any early predictors as plenty of speculators missed the mark...But here I go getting excited.
> 
> http://www.farmersalmanac.com/weather/2012/08/26/will-winter-return-with-a-vengeance/


I am ready for anything after last season.Thumbs Up


----------



## Landgreen

TGS Inc.;1486778 said:


> Well after last years blooper of a winter, I promised myself I wouldn't get excited about any early predictors as plenty of speculators missed the mark...But here I go getting excited.
> 
> http://www.farmersalmanac.com/weather/2012/08/26/will-winter-return-with-a-vengeance/


Lol. Farmers almanac forecast is entertainment. They were far off on last years forecast for my area.

I hardly trust a 24 hr forecast.

Lately people are talking about the the squirrels feverishly packing away nuts right now
Must be a big winter coming.... Uhmm pretty sure they do that every year lol


----------



## terrapro

Landgreen;1487414 said:


> Lol. Farmers almanac forecast is entertainment. They were far off on last years forecast for my area.
> 
> I hardly trust a 24 hr forecast.
> 
> Lately people are talking about the the squirrels feverishly packing away nuts right now
> Must be a big winter coming.... Uhmm pretty sure they do that every year lol


They did the same thing last year.


----------



## terrapro

Putting the feelers out again this year for a poly storage tank for LCC. Let me know if you got one you want rid of.


----------



## terrapro

Angelos isn't answering their phone...does anyone know if they carry Karrier vibrators? Or should I just order from rcpw.com?


----------



## TheXpress2002

terrapro;1488136 said:


> Angelos isn't answering their phone...does anyone know if they carry Karrier vibrators? Or should I just order from rcpw.com?


Order online


----------



## 2FAST4U

anyone respond to Atlas Oil and there snow removal add on craigslist? They say that they have gas stations and office buildings in need of bids by September 30th


----------



## TGS Inc.

terrapro;1488119 said:


> Putting the feelers out again this year for a poly storage tank for LCC. Let me know if you got one you want rid of.


How many gallon tank are you looking for?? I have 3 large ones...One 3000 and two 5000...May want to part with one or two of them.

-Wayne


----------



## eatonpaving

*snow pile*

WOW...


----------



## mike45

How many plows and salts do you base off of for a seasonal contract? thanks guys


----------



## dfd9

mike45;1489024 said:


> How many plows and salts do you base off of for a seasonal contract? thanks guys


Depends, are you in Copper Harbor? Marquette? Detroit? Gaylord? Holland? Benton Harbor? Lansing? GR? K-zoo?


----------



## terrapro

TGS Inc.;1488515 said:


> How many gallon tank are you looking for?? I have 3 large ones...One 3000 and two 5000...May want to part with one or two of them.
> 
> -Wayne


I need atleast 4000gal make it worth my while, I would like 10,000gal deliveries.


----------



## terrapro

mike45;1489024 said:


> How many plows and salts do you base off of for a seasonal contract? thanks guys


5 plows and 7 salts Thumbs Up


----------



## cuttingedge13

I didn't think he'd get a straight answer here.


----------



## Metro Lawn

terrapro;1489111 said:


> 5 plows and 7 salts Thumbs Up


Cole, unless that is a "limited" seasonal, those numbers are way too low.


----------



## terrapro

Metro Lawn;1489123 said:


> Cole, unless that is a "limited" seasonal, those numbers are way too low.


I know, this place just brings out the smartass in me. 

Mike45 your profile says you have been here since 2010 so I will assume you have atleast two seasons under your belt. Take those two seasons or however many you have and average them together.


----------



## dfd9

Metro Lawn;1489123 said:


> Cole, unless that is a "limited" seasonal, those numbers are way too low.





terrapro;1489128 said:


> I know, this place just brings out the smartass in me.
> 
> Mike45 your profile says you have been here since 2010 so I will assume you have atleast two seasons under your belt. Take those two seasons or however many you have and average them together.


Crap, gotta go see if I can get those contracts out of the mailbox yet. :realmad: Thumbs Up


----------



## Metro Lawn

Got the Jeep painted the right color....


----------



## Lightningllc

Guess I screwed up 20 plow 50 saltings might be alittle high.


----------



## Metro Lawn

Lightningllc;1489315 said:


> Guess I screwed up 20 plow 50 saltings might be alittle high.


yeah, I went 20/30 myself.


----------



## Lightningllc

Metro Lawn;1489316 said:


> yeah, I went 20/30 myself.


It works for me if I get them then awesome if not so be it!!!! My old customers are at the 20/40 rate.


----------



## 2FAST4U

18/32 myself


----------



## Metro Lawn

Hey Brent, here is your old W8...


----------



## Metro Lawn

Lawns done and did some lettering


----------



## plowinmo

Reliablesnow;1485229 said:


> But grossing $4800 while sitting at school doing nothing is good for me. School is more important but my business has taken big steps this year.  Going legitimate, getting insurance, grossing 50K+ for the first time. Not many college students will be bringing in 50,000 in a summer. THis is something I want to keep going for the time being.


,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Leisure Time LC

Looks Good John


----------



## brookline

Still have a truck plow and spreader for sale http://detroit.craigslist.org/wyn/cto/3231459716.html I also have a boss 7.5 straight with new pump and motor for $1500obo


----------



## Luther

Looking to hire additional (and experienced) plow truck drivers, and salt truck drivers this year to operate company equipment.

Please PM me if you are available and interested.

Thanks


----------



## JT SNOW

TCLA;1491348 said:


> Looking to hire additional (and experienced) plow truck drivers, and salt truck drivers this year to operate company equipment.
> 
> Please PM me if you are available and interested.
> 
> Thanks


Are you looking for Plow subs also?????......The last guy i plowed for ( some long grey haired dude with an awesome pontoon boat) drank to much Budweiser..........:waving:


----------



## terrapro

JT SNOW;1491447 said:


> Are you looking for Plow subs also?????......The last guy i plowed for ( some long grey haired dude with an awesome pontoon boat) drank to much Budweiser..........:waving:


:salute: Welcome JT!

Too much Budweiser?!


----------



## JT SNOW

terrapro;1491477 said:


> :salute: Welcome JT!
> 
> Too much Budweiser?!


Thanks...Been lurking awhile....Just waiting for the right time to jump in......


----------



## madskier1986

If anybody who is or wants to be a sub this year PM me and we can talk. We do both residential and commercial. 

Thank


----------



## Lightningllc

What's up JT. Hope all is well


----------



## snowman6

Here are a couple of quick pics I took during lunch today. The trucks are all ready for this year's (HOPEFUL) return to winter.


----------



## JT SNOW

Lightningllc;1491531 said:


> What's up JT. Hope all is well


All is VERY Well....Thank You for asking.............:salute:...........:waving:


----------



## A&Cautomotive

Hey guys im new to this site and i figured this would be a good place to get my name out there. I run a small full service truck and equipment repair shop in farmington hills specializing in landscape fleets.
We offer great service at a lower price than any one in the area. We also offer 24/7 service during the winter months. Our main goal is #1 a repair shop that can handle all of your equipment and #2 keep your trucks and equipment working when you need them. We work days nights and weekends.
check out our site. Give us a call any time
www.acautomichigan.com Thanks.


----------



## rjstone4

Hey Lightningllc you still got those lights for western plow we talk about last winter?


----------



## TGS Inc.

I'm sure you all have seen this, just revisited it.


----------



## Lightningllc

I think there still on the shelve in my shop. Let me know I can be around.


----------



## Lightningllc

I'm thinking of selling off some equipment 

1997 f250 with 300 gallon gas sprayer setup
1999 gmc 6500 with 10' western and 8 yard hydro vbox. 


I will be selling a couple 60" exmarks also.


----------



## rjstone4

Yea take a look if you still got them I'll buy them


----------



## Lightningllc

Ok will do let u know


----------



## caitlyncllc

I am looking for a sub for an apartment complex in Pontiac and a sub for a medical building in Brighton. Pm me if you are interested.


----------



## Lightningllc

I'll do Brighton for ya.


----------



## caitlyncllc

Lightningllc;1491881 said:


> I'll do Brighton for ya.


You said that last year, too.... but I could never get you on the phone or get you to give me pricing. Are you serious about it this year?


----------



## Luther

I return calls, and we cover Brighton & Pontiac. Not a fan of apartment complexes, but I will look at it to see if makes sense for us.

Also I will have opportunities in Fenton that I'll be needing help on if you have the capacity.

PM me if you wish.

Justin...good luck on the site where we had the pre-bid meeting at. I decided not to bid on it.


----------



## Lightningllc

caitlyncllc;1491992 said:


> You said that last year, too.... but I could never get you on the phone or get you to give me pricing. Are you serious about it this year?


I can help.


----------



## Lightningllc

TCLA;1492006 said:


> I return calls, and we cover Brighton & Pontiac. Not a fan of apartment complexes, but I will look at it to see if makes sense for us.
> 
> Also I will have opportunities in Fenton that I'll be needing help on if you have the capacity.
> 
> PM me if you wish.
> 
> Justin...good luck on the site where we had the pre-bid meeting at. I decided not to bid on it.


Jim I was very reluctant, but I threw some numbers out. My shop is 4 miles from there. Is what it is.


----------



## eatonpaving

*z71 plow truck*

need to sell to fund a dump truck purchase ...
http://detroit.craigslist.org/wyn/cto/3288867124.html


----------



## caitlyncllc

eatonpaving;1492351 said:


> need to sell to fund a dump truck purchase ...
> http://detroit.craigslist.org/wyn/cto/3288867124.html


That a short box? Nice driveway rig right there. 350 or 305? And it's a poly plow?


----------



## eatonpaving

caitlyncllc;1492369 said:


> That a short box? Nice driveway rig right there. 350 or 305? And it's a poly plow?


short box, 350 vortec, poly plow. great for drives.


----------



## esshakim

If anyone is looking for a reliable sub shoot me a private message. Service Oakland county we try to run a real tight route. Great reliable crew and equipment.


----------



## Lightningllc

Solid hail in Brighton looks like snow clouds. This is September right??


----------



## terrapro

Lightningllc;1492780 said:


> Solid hail in Brighton looks like snow clouds. This is September right??


What?! No way, must have missed me here.


----------



## Superior L & L

Temps will be real low tonight, I'm off to hook up salters


----------



## Lightningllc

1/4 hail solid. Looked like snow on the ground for 10 minutes.


----------



## eatonpaving

*looking*

i need a plow setup for a 1998 3500hd if anybody has anything let me know....


----------



## rjstone4

brookline;1490278 said:


> Still have a truck plow and spreader for sale http://detroit.craigslist.org/wyn/cto/3231459716.html I also have a boss 7.5 straight with new pump and motor for $1500obo


You still got your truck for sale? If you do pm me or call 18108416388 thanks


----------



## Frankland

*****subcontractors wanted for snow removal*****

looking for subcontractors for service at several large mall sites in south east michigan!

Locations:
Livonia, novi, southfield, dearborn, farmington hills, southfield

equipment and operators looking for:
Loaders with 12'+ pushers
trucks with plows
salt trucks (we supply salt at our sites)

email me your rates and equipment to [email protected] or pm me

thank you,

frank's landscaping


----------



## bln

Hey guys, frank is a great guy to work for, Iplowed for him last year and had zero problems with payment.


----------



## rjstone4

Has any body here work with top notch property?


----------



## Luther

Never heard of them.


----------



## Patrick34

Do ya ever wonder what the heck the other bidding contractor is thinking? I know we have all experienced this... Today I was outbid. The winning bid was 1/2 of my bid. The winning bid was from one of the medium-larger companies in town. Using simple math, I cannot see how someone can charge so little. Unbelievable. I would think medium and larger companies would have processes in place to measure, estimate material usage, etc. My bid to salt this property was $95 per application, the winning bid was $55! Small property, not a huge loss, but just makes this business frustrating.


----------



## JT SNOW

Patrick34;1493765 said:


> Do ya ever wonder what the heck the other bidding contractor is thinking? I know we have all experienced this... Today I was outbid. The winning bid was 1/2 of my bid. The winning bid was from one of the medium-larger companies in town. Using simple math, I cannot see how someone can charge so little. Unbelievable. I would think medium and larger companies would have processes in place to measure, estimate material usage, etc. My bid to salt this property was $95 per application, the winning bid was $55! Small property, not a huge loss, but just makes this business frustrating.


Medium to Large companys do have the "Processes" in place to measure and estimate....I also bet this medium to large company pays a whole lot less for salt than you do...I also bet they have several sites in the area....Never the less....It sucks trying to compete against these fellas


----------



## Lightningllc

I just had a property manager call me tonight and ask me why I was so high on the bid out of 4 companies. 

I told him I bid plowing, salting streets and intersections like the bid specs said. He said the other 3 all bidded differently. Most people do not follow directions.


----------



## JT SNOW

Lightningllc;1493782 said:


> I just had a property manager call me tonight and ask me why I was so high on the bid out of 4 companies.
> 
> I told him I bid plowing, salting streets and intersections like the bid specs said. He said the other 3 all bidded differently. Most people do not follow directions.


I follow directions....Most of the time.....:laughing:.....:waving:


----------



## Superior L & L

I think they are probably buying salt for $45-48 per ton where as you probably will walk into Angelo's and pay $62 or so. There is also the idea that snow is a "emergency" kind of service so you can charge more. 
I see more and more of snow service just being another revenue source, that is typically completed at night. The larger company's just use there same mark ups as they were mowing or installing mulch.


----------



## dfd9

JT SNOW;1493785 said:


> I follow directions....Most of the time.....:laughing:.....:waving:


I think I may have a couple directions for you.


----------



## Lightningllc

JT SNOW;1493785 said:



> I follow directions....Most of the time.....:laughing:.....:waving:


I know you do LMAO.


----------



## JT SNOW

dfd9;1493792 said:


> I think I may have a couple directions for you.


Give it your Best shot...Im ready to mix it up with you.....:laughing:.......:laughing:


----------



## Lightningllc

How's the concrete business this year.


----------



## bln

Hey randy, give me a call


----------



## Green Glacier

Hey guys looking for under hood belt drivin hydraulic pumps
any help would be appreciated


----------



## Lightningllc

In Plymouth theirs a company called fluid power. They are hydrulic gods.


----------



## JT SNOW

Lightningllc;1493803 said:


> How's the concrete business this year.


You must have me mistaken for someone else....................:laughing:

*Its is a very good year...Thanks for asking*


----------



## Lightningllc

Lmao. Hope it's a good winter. Hope we can behave


----------



## Metro Lawn

Lightningllc;1494243 said:


> Lmao. Hope it's a good winter. Hope we can behave


Never gonna happen......


----------



## terrapro

Metro Lawn;1494478 said:


> Never gonna happen......


Trouble maker


----------



## eatonpaving

*welder*

just got a unimount plow for my 98 3500hd, i cannot find the truckside mount for her....i have the mount from a dodge ram, maby a welder could fab up something....any body know a good place to go....thanks.


----------



## TGS Inc.

Patrick34;1493765 said:


> Do ya ever wonder what the heck the other bidding contractor is thinking? I know we have all experienced this... Today I was outbid. The winning bid was 1/2 of my bid. The winning bid was from one of the medium-larger companies in town. Using simple math, I cannot see how someone can charge so little. Unbelievable. I would think medium and larger companies would have processes in place to measure, estimate material usage, etc. My bid to salt this property was $95 per application, the winning bid was $55! Small property, not a huge loss, but just makes this business frustrating.


I lost a really large school system that we had for years to a company that cut my price in half...Just saw that he filed for bankruptcy....Justice


----------



## TGS Inc.

*Subs wanted...*

We are always looking for quality subs in Wayne County. We use subs for every event, not just the heavy stuff.

We are hiring:

Wheel Loaders and skids w/pushers
3/4-1 ton 4x4's with plows
Sidewalk crews

PM me if you are interested

Thanks!

Wayne


----------



## Lightningllc

TGS Inc.;1494604 said:


> I lost a really large school system that we had for years to a company that cut my price in half...Just saw that he filed for bankruptcy....Justice


Just goes to show if you lowball everything it will catch up to you if you don't know your costs.

I have seen a lot of companies go out this year!!


----------



## dfd9

Lightningllc;1494683 said:


> I have seen a lot of companies go out this year!!


Not enough.


----------



## donleybrent

Metro Lawn;1489997 said:


> Hey Brent, here is your old W8...


Looks cool red. That thing is cool for as old as it is.


----------



## JT SNOW

TGS Inc.;1494605 said:


> We are always looking for quality subs in Wayne County. We use subs for every event, not just the heavy stuff.
> 
> We are hiring:
> 
> Wheel Loaders and skids w/pushers
> 3/4-1 ton 4x4's with plows
> Sidewalk crews
> 
> PM me if you are interested
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Wayne


Anything in Southern Wayne County.....Trenton, Wyandotte, Brownstown..Etc....

Seems the "Guy" i was working for last year is trying to lower my pay....


----------



## Lightningllc

Sorry jt times are tough. Gotta compet with the lowballers.


----------



## IC-Smoke

:realmad: not sure how well these hold up but I was hoping to see a positive outlook....

http://www.cpc.ncep.noaa.gov/products/predictions/long_range/seasonal.php?lead=5


----------



## JT SNOW

Lightningllc;1494831 said:


> Sorry jt times are tough. Gotta compet with the lowballers.


Are you hiring????........I'm a pretty good worker....I show up about 50% of the time...I'm only hung over 25% of the time....So, all in all i think im a pretty good catch.....:salute:........:waving:


----------



## madskier1986

IC-Smoke;1494892 said:


> :realmad: not sure how well these hold up but I was hoping to see a positive outlook....
> 
> http://www.cpc.ncep.noaa.gov/products/predictions/long_range/seasonal.php?lead=5


No weather expert here, but if I understand the images correctly our winter is going to be warm and have average precipitation. This is going to blow if we have a winter like last year.

I found this posted on FB a few days ago...http://www.weather.com/news/weather-forecast/late-fall-early-winter-outlook-20120924

What is everybody's predication this year?


----------



## Green Glacier

Looks like salt runs this winterprsport


----------



## terrapro

Green Glacier;1494966 said:


> Looks like salt runs this winterprsport


Easy money payup


----------



## Lightningllc

JT SNOW;1494952 said:


> Are you hiring????........I'm a pretty good worker....I show up about 50% of the time...I'm only hung over 25% of the time....So, all in all i think im a pretty good catch.....:salute:........:waving:


Dude your a awesome employee your hired. My checks might bounce and you get paid when I have money. Maybe.


----------



## TheXpress2002

IC-Smoke;1494892 said:


> :realmad: not sure how well these hold up but I was hoping to see a positive outlook....
> 
> http://www.cpc.ncep.noaa.gov/products/predictions/long_range/seasonal.php?lead=5


It will honestly be a slow start. The big months will be Jan-Feb


----------



## Lightningllc

Ryan you got the crystal ball out again???


----------



## TheXpress2002

Lightningllc;1495094 said:


> Ryan you got the crystal ball out again???


No, I am going with the Justin method of my back and knees hurt like all holy hell, and because of that snow cant be far away.


----------



## Lightningllc

It's the best way, The older you get the more you know!!!! Weather that is!!


----------



## 2FAST4U

You guys are to much!!


----------



## rjstone4

If anybody needs a sub in port huron marysville st clair let me know! 18108416388 thanks


----------



## P&M Landscaping

Does anybody know of a good place to get a potassium/calcium chloride ice melter? What is the most reasonable product on the market. I am bidding a condo association that requires ice melters to be used on walkways.


----------



## Moonlighter

Hey all, I have a customer that is in need of someone with a bucket truck or portable man lift to take sign faces down a couple times a month, mostly around Oakland County, if anyone can help let me know I will pass on the info to him. Thanks.


----------



## Do It All Do It Right

just to put this out there i dont know if anybody might be interested. i am looking at renting some of our snow pushers i have a 12'sectional wheel loader pusher, 14' wheel loader pusher, 10' skid steer pusher, 12' backhoe pusher, 8' skidsteer pusher, and a couple kwick way power angle blades for the skid steers. all of the pushers are brand name heavy duty built and look like new. If interested shoot me an email [email protected]


----------



## Frankland

*****subcontractors wanted for snow removal*****

looking for subcontractors for service at several large mall sites in south east michigan!

Locations:
Livonia, novi, southfield, dearborn, farmington hills, southfield

equipment and operators looking for:
Loaders with 12'+ pushers
trucks with plows
salt trucks (we supply salt at our sites)

email me your rates and equipment to [email protected] or pm me or call me direct at 313-363-3461

thank you,

frank's landscaping


----------



## Lightningllc

Looks like winters coming earlier this year rumor has it October might have snow in it. Ryan would you like to clarify this. 

So much for the November break this year.


----------



## Lightningllc

http://aaronthomopson.blogspot.com/2012/10/warmer-days-ahead-before-biggest-cool.html?m=1


----------



## eatonpaving

*snowdogg ex80*

got my new plow today,eight footer with the snowdogg wings, will be ten foot, wings fold back behind plow when in transit, finish the install and pray for snow.....


----------



## snowman6

Lightningllc;1495939 said:


> Looks like winters coming earlier this year rumor has it October might have snow in it. Ryan would you like to clarify this.
> 
> So much for the November break this year.


I heard this as well. I was told our first flakes are going to be around the 12th or 13th of this month.


----------



## eatonpaving

snowman6;1495948 said:


> I heard this as well. I was told our first flakes are going to be around the 12th or 13th of this month.


i hope so.....tired of paving.....


----------



## bln

Randy, calle


----------



## Lightningllc

Brad your not allowed on here anymore you gave up on the snow world!!! J/k lol.

How's the insurance business.


----------



## Tscape

Lightningllc;1495939 said:


> Looks like winters coming earlier this year rumor has it October might have snow in it. Ryan would you like to clarify this.
> 
> So much for the November break this year.


This is akin to, "I hear Mitt Romney didn't pay his taxes."


----------



## bln

Hey, I still plow snow. Just last week I installed a sprinkler system, layed sod, and then I installed their landscaping. Insurance is good by the way. We are killing the landscape business ins. Btw.


----------



## Lightningllc

Does anyone does residential in Pinckney / Howell border??


----------



## terrapro

Lightningllc;1496160 said:


> Does anyone does residential in Pinckney / Howell border??


Did you get the contact email also lol? A driveway south of **** Lake on D19? :laughing:


----------



## Lightningllc

Yes. Sure did.


----------



## Lightningllc

I forgot you service that area. I'll forward the email to you


----------



## terrapro

LOL I already have it remember, she emailed me yesterday and she already has my price. Thanks anyway.


----------



## Lightningllc

I emailed it to you anyways


----------



## terrapro

Lightningllc;1496309 said:


> I emailed it to you anyways


Yep I got it thanks lol! :salute:


----------



## Metro Lawn

P&M Landscaping;1495750 said:


> Does anybody know of a good place to get a potassium/calcium chloride ice melter? What is the most reasonable product on the market. I am bidding a condo association that requires ice melters to be used on walkways.


Liquid is way cheaper than bagged.


----------



## caitlyncllc

I know we talked about this last year.... but who has the liquid that does not cause greese and freeze up in the sprayers?
thanks


----------



## terrapro

caitlyncllc;1496389 said:


> I know we talked about this last year.... but who has the liquid that does not cause greese and freeze up in the sprayers?
> thanks


Mark, Michigan Chloride is all I have used and I have never had problems.


----------



## donleybrent

Do It All Do It Right;1495810 said:


> just to put this out there i dont know if anybody might be interested. i am looking at renting some of our snow pushers i have a 12'sectional wheel loader pusher, 14' wheel loader pusher, 10' skid steer pusher, 12' backhoe pusher, 8' skidsteer pusher, and a couple kwick way power angle blades for the skid steers. all of the pushers are brand name heavy duty built and look like new. If interested shoot me an email [email protected]


I might be interested in the 14' loader pusher. Maybe even the 12' backhoe pusher but I think I will end up just buying a 12 footer. Give me a call at 989 213 8091 Thanks Brent


----------



## Metro Lawn

terrapro;1496450 said:


> Mark, Michigan Chloride is all I have used and I have never had problems.


Have to agree. I've tried most and MCS is the best by far.


----------



## Leisure Time LC

Metro Lawn;1496518 said:


> Have to agree. I've tried most and MCS is the best by far.


MCS from Suburban Oil in Taylor is all I used and never had a problem


----------



## Lightningllc

I bought from one of the competitors and I have to say it froze and ruined my night. Thank god for torpedo heaters. 

Be careful of who you buy from, mcs has a good reputation.


----------



## rjstone4

Sooo what kind of winter you guys were gonna have with year!


----------



## Leisure Time LC

rjstone4;1497078 said:


> Sooo what kind of winter you guys were gonna have with year!


looks like it is going to be a repeat from last year


----------



## rjstone4

I sure hope not


----------



## terrapro

Don't keep all your eggs in one basket. Or just make sure your basket is really small so it needs only a couple of eggs.


----------



## caitlyncllc

I'm looking for a controller for a Smith V-box with electric motor is anybody has one.


----------



## smoore45

Hey guys,

Hope everyone had a nice summer and good luck to everyone for the upcoming season. Think snow! Bring it on! :laughing:

Hey Mike(RMGLawn) check your PM.

Also, I'm selling a Western 1000 Tailgate Spreader ($650) and an 8' Loader Push Box ($900) if anyone is interested. Thanks.

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=138498


----------



## ZachXSmith

Sub needed for 9 sites in pontiac, grosse point, east point, roseville, detroit, SAINT CLAIR SHORES, GARDEN CITY, WEST BLOOMFIELD, and dundee, MI.

all are small jobs 30-40,000 sq feet jobs. Zero tollerence and are per push.


----------



## eatonpaving

ZachXSmith;1497267 said:


> Sub needed for 9 sites in pontiac, grosse point, east point, roseville, detroit, SAINT CLAIR SHORES, GARDEN CITY, WEST BLOOMFIELD, and dundee, MI.
> 
> all are small jobs 30-40,000 sq feet jobs. Zero tollerence and are per push.[/QUOT
> 
> i can do the garden city one....


----------



## bln

Hey ZachXSmith, I sent you a PM.


----------



## eatonpaving

*done with the install*

went ok, few problems, wings needed alot of adjustment..


----------



## Metro Lawn

ZachXSmith;1497267 said:


> Sub needed for 9 sites in pontiac, grosse point, east point, roseville, detroit, SAINT CLAIR SHORES, GARDEN CITY, WEST BLOOMFIELD, and dundee, MI.
> 
> all are small jobs 30-40,000 sq feet jobs. Zero tollerence and are per push.


Give me a call regarding Grosse Pointe, Detroit, Eastpointe, Roseville, and St. Clair Shores. John 586-634-2904


----------



## eatonpaving

*sweet*

new sub,looking for work


----------



## 2FAST4U

eatonpaving;1497788 said:


> new sub,looking for work


How did you get my video of plowing from last winter? LMAO


----------



## Lightningllc

What is the best plow truck and plow setup???


----------



## JT SNOW

Lightningllc;1498469 said:


> What is the best plow truck and plow setup???


For what situation????............


----------



## dfd9

Lightningllc;1498469 said:


> What is the best plow truck and plow setup???


Yes...............


----------



## terrapro

dfd9;1498560 said:


> Yes...............


You sir are wrong!


----------



## Lightningllc

Ok let's get specific. 

1. Commerical lots

2. Residential

3. The all around general plowing truck


Reason for question, I feel that a 350 diesel standard cab with 9'2" v plow long bed with a salt dog 8' salter is the perfect setup for all around plowing and salting. 

But on the other hand, I was told a Chevy 2500 gas with a 8' wideout with a 6' bed and salter is the best combo.


----------



## JT SNOW

I understand Ford Diesels leak oil.............:salute:




I have been Plowing with an Extended Cab long box F-250 with a XLS for 3 years now.....Love the Truck...Just wish it was a short bed.....Love the Plow even more....I just think the Power Plow (Blizzard, Wideout, XLS ) is wonderful and very productive Plow


----------



## rjstone4

Just bought f350 diesel standard cab 8ft flat bed with 8ft v blade let you know how she does with winter


----------



## caitlyncllc

Lightningllc;1498469 said:


> What is the best plow truck and plow setup???


Here is the best driveway rig.


----------



## jonanderson

*Best prices*

I talked to the guys at quality truck and equipment. They really know their stuff and have the best prices i can find. Go to 4qte.com and ask for matt or doug. AWESOME SERVICE AND PRICES


----------



## terrapro

Lightningllc;1498576 said:


> Ok let's get specific.
> 
> 1. Commerical lots
> 
> 2. Residential
> 
> 3. The all around general plowing truck
> 
> Reason for question, I feel that a 350 diesel standard cab with 9'2" v plow long bed with a salt dog 8' salter is the perfect setup for all around plowing and salting.
> 
> But on the other hand, I was told a Chevy 2500 gas with a 8' wideout with a *6' bed *and salter is the best combo.


6' bed, really? You are just trolling right?


----------



## cuttingedge13

terrapro;1498838 said:


> 6' bed, really? You are just trolling right?


Have you tried the the F150 5.5 ft bed and a 7 ft sport duty plow......Awesome!


----------



## dfd9

Lightningllc;1498576 said:


> Ok let's get specific.
> 
> 1. Commerical lots
> 
> 2. Residential
> 
> 3. The all around general plowing truck
> 
> *Reason for question, I feel that a 350 diesel standard cab with 9'2" v plow long bed with a salt dog 8' salter is the perfect setup for all around plowing and salting. *
> 
> But on the other hand, I was told a Chevy 2500 gas with a 8' wideout with a 6' bed and salter is the best combo.


I would agree with this. It isn't great for anything--other than smallish lots--but will do everything fairly well.

Although I would go with an expandable plow, way more productive than a V.


----------



## Lightningllc

I prefer my Chevy 4500 with 10' v plow for sub streets and big lots, I prefer a f450 with a 9' straight for church parking lots and a f350 diesel 9'2" for Commercial and resi's. 

But for condos a jeep with a rear blade to pull into streets and a 10' on a 4500 to cleanup streets.


----------



## Luther

I wish we had a damn jeep.


----------



## Lightningllc

Buy one, there out there,EBAY


----------



## JT SNOW

TCLA;1499119 said:


> I wish we had a damn jeep.


Go Buy one.................................payup......


----------



## 2FAST4U

anyone have room for one residential drive in the 26mile and mound area? to far for me to drive out there durning a storm for one drive


----------



## 2FAST4U

Also wonder what we'll have to do this year to get yelled at by the MODS, last winter was so much fun I cant wait till were all on here again getting post removed and picking on each other!! Ahh good times


----------



## Lightningllc

JT SNOW;1499445 said:


> Go Buy one.................................payup......


Troy would look good in a jeep!!!!


----------



## Metro Lawn

Need to find a back blade for my Jeep....


----------



## Lightningllc

John that jeep is clean. Good find.


----------



## Luther

2FAST4U;1499497 said:


> anyone have room for one residential drive in the 26mile and mound area? to far for me to drive out there durning a storm for one drive


I have sites very close to this, shouldn't be a problem picking it up for you Will.

Let's discuss it next time we talk.


----------



## Moonlighter

Hey guys does anyone run or has run a Chevy 2wd dually, if so what size blade works best on them, 7'6" - 8' - 9'2" V etc. Thanks Brian - here's a pic of the truck:


----------



## eatonpaving

Moonlighter;1499855 said:


> Hey guys does anyone run or has run a Chevy 2wd dually, if so what size blade works best on them, 7'6" - 8' - 9'2" V etc. Thanks Brian - here's a pic of the truck:


had a few, allways had 9s on them, i have a 98 now with 10....some weight in the back and it good to go....


----------



## eatonpaving

eatonpaving;1499859 said:


> had a few, allways had 9s on them, i have a 98 now with 10....some weight in the back and it good to go....


heres my 91, before it got the 2' wings....


----------



## JT SNOW

Hope the heater works..................


----------



## Lightningllc

JT SNOW;1499886 said:


> Hope the heater works..................


Jim's new ride.


----------



## Moonlighter

eatonpaving;1499859 said:


> had a few, allways had 9s on them, i have a 98 now with 10....some weight in the back and it good to go....


I plan on having a Vbox on the flatbed, so weight won't be an issue lol. Cool maybe I will get a V blade for it, haven't played much with those.


----------



## eatonpaving

Moonlighter;1499991 said:


> I plan on having a Vbox on the flatbed, so weight won't be an issue lol. Cool maybe I will get a V blade for it, haven't played much with those.


they plow great with vboxs on them..i just put the snowdogg on my 98, ex80 with 1' wings making it 10 feet...dying to try it...


----------



## JT SNOW

Lightningllc;1499949 said:


> Jim's new ride.


No.....Nowhere to put all the TCLA Decals all over it.....

Whats that in the passinger seat....Looks like a welder...That could come in handy....


----------



## eatonpaving

*1990 jeep*

heres one.....
http://detroit.craigslist.org/wyn/cto/3269465575.html


----------



## Superior L & L

eatonpaving;1500117 said:


> heres one.....
> http://detroit.craigslist.org/wyn/cto/3269465575.html


Funny how he says it needs a water pump and carb. What about a hard top, full doors and a blade !


----------



## dfd9

Lightningllc;1499949 said:


> Jim's new ride.


Looks to be a newer model than Jim...........


----------



## eatonpaving

Superior L & L;1500148 said:


> Funny how he says it needs a water pump and carb. What about a hard top, full doors and a blade !


sorry guys i did not read the listing


----------



## Lightningllc

ustedes mejor comportan mejor este invierno, por lo que no mear fuera de los bebés


----------



## TheXpress2002

Great educational blog with very organized explanations and details......

http://theweathercentre.blogspot.com...-forecast.html


----------



## firelwn82

TheXpress2002;1500203 said:


> Great educational blog with very organized explanations and details......
> 
> http://theweathercentre.blogspot.com...-forecast.html


In a nut shell I'm enjoying this forecast prediction. Lets just hope it holds true. I wouldn't mind putting green in my bank accounts... Thanks for sharing Ryan.


----------



## 2FAST4U

Sounds good Jim, hes a lawn customer and I didnt want to say no to him for snow. Ill email you a pic of the driveways, theres two for the same house


----------



## 2FAST4U

Justin es una poco puta

LMAO thanks bro were going to have fun now!


----------



## Lightningllc

2FAST4U;1500522 said:


> Justin es una poco puta
> 
> LMAO thanks bro were going to have fun now!


se le gusta en su ojo marrón por gays de grasas


----------



## 1fast432

*Questions for Detroit area guys*

What are the best places to buy salt in the Macomb Twp area? Who is using winter heat calcium chloride from Angelos? What kind of sq footage are you getting from the 50lb bags?Also anyone out my way lookin to sub. Thanks SNO-N-GRO!!!


----------



## Summerlawn

Does anyone use video cameras to monitor their sites that can be viewed on their phones?


----------



## P&M Landscaping

What is everyone paying for there 1 million general liability insurance? I just got my quote in today for a 12 month policy, $1152 for the general liability only.  At that price with the small amount of acounts I have I won't make any money


----------



## Luther

Looking for an old style Western "universal heavyweight plow mounting brackets", model 2950 (or 2955 if uni-mount).

These are the truck side brackets consisting of lift frame, thrust frame, thrust bars and thrust brackets. Designed for trucks up to 26,000 gvw.

If you have one sitting around not being used, I'm a buyer.

Thanks much.


----------



## Lightningllc

TCLA;1501167 said:


> Looking for an old style Western "universal heavyweight plow mounting brackets", model 2950 (or 2955 if uni-mount).
> 
> These are the truck side brackets consisting of lift frame, thrust frame, thrust bars and thrust brackets. Designed for trucks up to 26,000 gvw.
> 
> If you have one sitting around not being used, I'm a buyer.
> 
> Thanks much.


Jim I have a universal western uni mount off of a 2008 Chevy c4500.


----------



## Lightningllc

P&M Landscaping;1501070 said:


> What is everyone paying for there 1 million general liability insurance? I just got my quote in today for a 12 month policy, $1152 for the general liability only.  At that price with the small amount of acounts I have I won't make any money


That's the price you pay to be legit.


----------



## Luther

Lightningllc;1501171 said:


> Jim I have a universal western uni mount off of a 2008 Chevy c4500.


You got the truck side Justin? That's what we're looking for.


----------



## smoore45

P&M Landscaping;1501070 said:


> What is everyone paying for there 1 million general liability insurance? I just got my quote in today for a 12 month policy, $1152 for the general liability only.  At that price with the small amount of acounts I have I won't make any money


Shop around a little. I was paying a little over $800 for last season, but I haven't got my premium notice for this year yet. If you don't have enough income to make money with $1152 insurance premiums, do you even need a $1 mill policy? They have $300k and $500k policies too.


----------



## terrapro

It has been a few years now but if I remember correctly my 1mil was less then $100 more then my 500k policy. It is the audit that always screws me, some years it doubles what I pay for my policy.


----------



## P&M Landscaping

smoore45;1501197 said:


> Shop around a little. I was paying a little over $800 for last season, but I haven't got my premium notice for this year yet. If you don't have enough income to make money with $1152 insurance premiums, do you even need a $1 mill policy? They have $300k and $500k policies too.


I am a very small operation, the one place that I called for a quote only offered up the 1 mil. policy. A 300k or 500k policy would be more than adequate for me. If you don't mind could you possibly shoot me the number to the place you are insured through?


----------



## Luther

Call Margret Brown at Ivy & Brown.

(810) 632-6777

Tell her Jim at Troy Clogg sent you..


----------



## bln

P &M, I sent you a P.m. the difference in liability limits is usually minimal. If you plow commercially you should check to see what they are requiring you to have before you shop around.


----------



## P&M Landscaping

bln;1501224 said:


> P &M, I sent you a P.m. the difference in liability limits is usually minimal. If you plow commercially you should check to see what they are requiring you to have before you shop around.


I have no PM from you, my contracts require 500k liability only.


----------



## Lightningllc

TCLA;1501178 said:


> You got the truck side Justin? That's what we're looking for.


Yuup......


----------



## terrapro

TCLA;1501223 said:


> Call Margret Brown at Ivy & Brown.
> 
> (810) 632-6777
> 
> *Tell her Jim at Troy Clogg *sent you..


And Cole at Terrapro!


----------



## Luther

Sweet! Thanks Justin. 

I will have Greg call you.


----------



## TGS Inc.

*Ann Arbor, Ypsi, Monroe, Grosse Ile....*

Hey guys, looking for a subs in:

Grosse Ile

Monroe

Ann Arbor

Ypsilanti

These are 2-4 acre sites (skid steers are ideal). High maintenance accounts. You would be used on all plow events (1" and up). PM me or if you know of anyone...Thanks!

Wayne / The Greener Side


----------



## bln

Hey P&m, call me tomorrow at (248)-982-5263. Let me see what I can do for you. My name is Brad.


----------



## Metro Lawn

TCLA;1501167 said:


> Looking for an old style Western "universal heavyweight plow mounting brackets", model 2950 (or 2955 if uni-mount).
> 
> These are the truck side brackets consisting of lift frame, thrust frame, thrust bars and thrust brackets. Designed for trucks up to 26,000 gvw.
> 
> If you have one sitting around not being used, I'm a buyer.
> 
> Thanks much.


Jim,
I have 2 mid 90's off 6500-7000 series trucks up at the farm. How soon you need one?


----------



## madskier1986

P&M Landscaping;1501070 said:


> What is everyone paying for there 1 million general liability insurance? I just got my quote in today for a 12 month policy, $1152 for the general liability only.  At that price with the small amount of acounts I have I won't make any money


I know i am pay less then that. Look up acuity or call Valenti Trobec Chandler. They have a program for landscaper.


----------



## caitlyncllc

terrapro;1501265 said:


> And Cole at Terrapro!


And Mark at Caitlyn Construction. And I'm sure if Andy was on he would throw his name in also, cause thats who referred me to Maggie. 
Great people, and I wanna say it was only $400 for the basic policy. But I could be wrong. Depends on all the other little things you wanna add on the policy - plows, salters, blah, blah, blah...


----------



## BossPlow2010

Anyone know if any suppliers of KCL (Potassium Chloride)
Needs to be pure, not blended.
Thanks 
Regards


----------



## dfd9

BossPlow2010;1502104 said:


> Anyone know if any suppliers of KCL (Potassium Chloride)
> Needs to be pure, not blended.
> Thanks
> Regards


You do realize potassium chloride is basically junk for de-icing, right?


----------



## dfd9

JT SNOW;1502140 said:


> Excuse my actions......It was a rain day..I have been Drinking most of the day....:salute:.....:laughing:


Hopefully Metro will jump in be able to skool me once again.

I heard he produces potassium chloride on the side. When he's not too busy towing\mowing\pouring concrete\fixing cars\etc\etc\etc.


----------



## BossPlow2010

dfd9;1502116 said:


> You do realize potassium chloride is basically junk for de-icing, right?


Cool!
Still need it
Thanks for giving me a source!


----------



## caitlyncllc

I have two 6 yard salt spreaders for sale. Both have pre-wet systems. Both need a little oil and grease and they are ready to go.

http://flint.craigslist.org/bfs/3348421472.html


----------



## Lightningllc

Jt I've been drinking cool aid and make salt brine all day, we should hang out and makes some sodium chloride all day.


----------



## 2FAST4U

Kool aid works great for de-icing!! Gives the ice a nice red kolor


----------



## JT SNOW

Lightningllc;1502195 said:


> Jt I've been drinking cool aid and make salt brine all day, we should hang out and makes some sodium chloride all day.


I'm feeling kinda uncomfortable about the direction this conversation is going...........:laughing::laughing:


----------



## Lightningllc

Just good old hillbillies making salt brine like moon shine. Will the koolaid and rit dye does help the brine be noticable in the snow. Cheap alternative to buying brine.


----------



## Superior L & L

caitlyncllc;1502165 said:


> I have two 6 yard salt spreaders for sale. Both have pre-wet systems. Both need a little oil and grease and they are ready to go.
> 
> http://flint.craigslist.org/bfs/3348421472.html


Mark, 
Do u know what size bed they need and I assume they are hydro ?


----------



## Metro Lawn

dfd9;1502143 said:


> Hopefully Metro will jump in be able to skool me once again.
> 
> I heard he produces potassium chloride on the side. When he's not too busy towing\mowing\pouring concrete\fixing cars\etc\etc\etc.


Man, it's not even November yet.....

btw you forgot sealcoating....


----------



## caitlyncllc

Superior L & L;1502211 said:


> Mark,
> Do u know what size bed they need and I assume they are hydro ?


Yes they are hydro. They both have a 10'box....I think you could squeeze them in a truck with a 10' bed/box but 11' would give you a little wiggle room.


----------



## Lightningllc

Mark are they hydro from truck or from independent motor.


----------



## caitlyncllc

They run off the truck.


----------



## eatonpaving

Metro Lawn;1502217 said:


> Man, it's not even November yet.....
> 
> btw you forgot sealcoating....


your sealcoating now...their go's all my work............


----------



## Superior L & L

eatonpaving;1502279 said:


> your sealcoating now...their go's all my work............


Ohh come on. There has to be enough work for both you guys !


----------



## Lightningllc

Superior L & L;1502288 said:


> Ohh come on. There has to be enough work for both you guys !


Paul I heard you guys are getting in the fert business, gonna have all your bases covered now.


----------



## Metro Lawn

eatonpaving;1502279 said:


> your sealcoating now...their go's all my work............


C'mon Randy... you know I wouldn't do that to you. Besides, you are on the other side of town.

http://www.metro-sealcoating.com


----------



## newhere

Does any one else remember those orange plastic shovels with the straight wooden handle and no D-handle on the end? they were super super light weight and NEVER wore out?? 

Who has them these days?


----------



## 2FAST4U

Metro Lawn;1502293 said:


> C'mon Randy... you know I wouldn't do that to you. Besides, you are on the other side of town.
> 
> http://www.metro-sealcoating.com


Your on the south side John and I still see you in my area!! WTF bro :laughing: :laughing:

Justin I think JT's drinking his own brine!!!


----------



## eatonpaving

Metro Lawn;1502293 said:


> C'mon Randy... you know I wouldn't do that to you. Besides, you are on the other side of town.
> 
> http://www.metro-sealcoating.com


thats true....you do your own striping..


----------



## caitlyncllc

Metro Lawn;1502293 said:


> C'mon Randy... you know I wouldn't do that to you. Besides, you are on the other side of town.
> 
> http://www.metro-sealcoating.com


I love the picture. The guy in the wife beater really makes it look like a typical crew. Hopin thats not you John....


----------



## procut

I know it't out of the area for almost everyone in this thread, but is there anyone out there who plows in the Elsie, MI area. Have a small commercial I need covered. Send PM or call me cell 9 89 640-4782 -Andy


----------



## Metro Lawn

eatonpaving;1502365 said:


> thats true....you do your own striping..


Yes, one of my plow drivers has the striping equipment.


----------



## Metro Lawn

caitlyncllc;1502369 said:


> I love the picture. The guy in the wife beater really makes it look like a typical crew. Hopin thats not you John....


Yeah, I know. Those pics were done 4th of July weekend and it was 100+ degrees out. In that heat, I am not going to stick to dress code.


----------



## Metro Lawn

2FAST4U;1502330 said:


> Your on the south side John and I still see you in my area!! WTF bro :laughing: :laughing:


I have a place in Lenox, so I am not really out of my area...


----------



## Lightningllc

I really hate when all I hear from my customers is your competitor came in half your price on the seasonal snow services. I guess if you base seasonals on last year you could. Wtf.


----------



## Grazzmazter

Does anyone have any extra accounts they cant get to? Just picked up another plow truck after a few years of not plowing. Im picking up accounts in the Thumb, Flint, Northern Oakland County (Lake Orion, Oxford, Waterford, Aurubn Hlls) areas... anyone in those areas have anything they cant get to this winter... hit me up! 989-843-0262. Thank you!!


----------



## terrapro

Lightningllc;1502454 said:


> I really hate when all I hear from my customers is your competitor came in half your price on the seasonal snow services. I guess if you base seasonals on last year you could. Wtf.


Wasn't me I swear.


----------



## Lightningllc

I just do not understand how guys can bid based off last season, This company is bidding seasonals at 5 pushes and 15 salts and is cheap, I just do not get it why they are taking this chance of losing a ton of money.

Hopefully it snows and we have to push 20 times and salt 50 times and drive him out of business.

And for the record these are unlimited pushes and salts, But he is basing 5/15 WTF


----------



## caitlyncllc

Grazzmazter;1502457 said:


> Does anyone have any extra accounts they cant get to? Just picked up another plow truck after a few years of not plowing. Im picking up accounts in the Thumb, Flint, Northern Oakland County (Lake Orion, Oxford, Waterford, Aurubn Hlls) areas... anyone in those areas have anything they cant get to this winter... hit me up! 989-843-0262. Thank you!!


So, everytime it snows you are gonna drive from the thumb to flint to service customers with a truck that is 25 years old? Yeah, sure thing buddy - I have some accounts in Flint that I have worked my butt off servicing so that I have a repor with them and can hopefully keep them as customers so that I can feed my family, but I will give them to you cause you sound like a nice guy. 
You might wanna try a different approach if you are looking to get some sub work....


----------



## Lightningllc

Mark, That signature is awesome!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Metro Lawn

Lightningllc;1502454 said:


> I really hate when all I hear from my customers is your competitor came in half your price on the seasonal snow services. I guess if you base seasonals on last year you could. Wtf.


Justin,
Not to worry, those guys won't be a competitor for long.


----------



## Do It All Do It Right

2FAST4U;1502198 said:


> Kool aid works great for de-icing!! Gives the ice a nice red kolor


Must be applied after busting through a wall and laying it down with a pitcher. Oh! YEAH!


----------



## Lightningllc

Will needs to insert a caption in here.


----------



## terrapro

Lightningllc;1502475 said:


> I just do not understand how guys can bid based off last season, This company is bidding seasonals at 5 pushes and 15 salts and is cheap, I just do not get it why they are taking this chance of losing a ton of money.
> 
> Hopefully it snows and we have to push 20 times and salt 50 times and drive him out of business.
> 
> And for the record these are unlimited pushes and salts, But he is basing 5/15 WTF


Nope, he will just hope he can cash a couple of those checks with out doing any work, then as soon as it snows he will bail.


----------



## Superior L & L

Lightningllc;1502475 said:


> This company is bidding seasonals at 5 pushes and 15 salts and is cheap, I just do not get it why they are taking this chance of losing a ton of money.
> WTF


I don't see a problem with this, this is close to how I have been putting quotes together


----------



## caitlyncllc

Here Justin. You can borrow it.

http://i203.photobucket.com/albums/aa163/sparky12441/idiot.gif


----------



## Leisure Time LC

caitlyncllc;1502764 said:


> Here Justin. You can borrow it.
> 
> http://i203.photobucket.com/albums/aa163/sparky12441/idiot.gif


Thats Awesome :laughing::laughing:


----------



## Green Glacier

caitlyncllc;1502764 said:


> Here Justin. You can borrow it.
> 
> http://i203.photobucket.com/albums/aa163/sparky12441/idiot.gif


Looks like me al week :crying:

Thats fuuny:laughing:


----------



## Superior L & L

I plan 5 plows and 15 salts for December, the same for January and February. I usually only figure 5-6 salts for march and 2 plows 
That ends up being 50 salts and 17 plows


----------



## Lightningllc

I'm talking 5 plows 15 salts from now til march on a seasonal bid.


----------



## Reliablesnow

Hey guys,

I have a landscaping company in metro detroit (Pleasant Ridge, Ferndale) and have offered snow removal for the past few years. I am in college now and cannot do the snow myself so I am looking to subcontract around 30 residential accounts. Any one interested please contact me [email protected]


----------



## grassmaster06

Im looking for a new spreader this year and thinking about the salt dog 2250 and it's going on a F350 srw diesel anyone have a setup like this just looking for some input.


----------



## eatonpaving

grassmaster06;1503525 said:


> Im looking for a new spreader this year and thinking about the salt dog 2250 and it's going on a F350 srw diesel anyone have a setup like this just looking for some input.


you will love it,,,,,


----------



## M & D LAWN

Has anyone tried mounting a small liquid unit on the back of a Loader? I have a Volvo L20 and was thinking of trying to mount a 275 gallon tote on the back. We have storage tanks on site and if we can eliminate a truck coming to the store just to salt it would leave it open to service other sites. Any thoughts?


----------



## grassmaster06

Couldn't you put it on a pallet of some sort and put on the front of the machine ,and you could see everything


----------



## M & D LAWN

I was hoping to use it as I plowed, for exaple during a daytime event.


----------



## rstan2010

Where is everyone dumping leaves in the troy area? Oakland county area? Socra wants $80 a load, way to high. They were charging 20 last year


----------



## caitlyncllc

Interesting.... NOAA says 70's all week then chance of rain and snow on Saturday night.


----------



## Lightningllc

Better get your plows ready. Blizzard for the end of the month.


----------



## 2FAST4U

lightningllc;1503679 said:


> better get your plows ready. Blizzard for the end of the month.


like button!!!!


----------



## Green Glacier

Lightningllc;1503679 said:


> Better get your plows ready. Blizzard for the end of the month.


Accuwether says 1/2 next tues Thumbs Up
nowhere near ready


----------



## caitlyncllc

Think I'm gonna go enjoy this weather by taking a nap in my tree stand.


----------



## Lightningllc

I guess cleanups are gonna be in the snow this year, I love jumping from one season to the next. I would love a fall that lasts 2 months.


----------



## eatonpaving

*express*

express can you chime in on the weather.......


----------



## M & D LAWN

If we were in line for snow soon the weather guessers on 2 4 and 7 would be shouting from the rooftops to get us worried. Just watched all 3 and nothing.


----------



## eatonpaving

*garden city*

garden city had two trucks with plows on, last year they did not put them on till mid november.....


----------



## M & D LAWN

Probably taking advantage of the weather. We've been working on our stuff since last Thursday.


----------



## eatonpaving

M & D LAWN;1503852 said:


> Probably taking advantage of the weather. We've been working on our stuff since last Thursday.


i start in mid august and the first of november their put on and not removed till april....


----------



## terrapro

You guys really think 70's to a couple cold nights is going to hold snow? I doubt it.


----------



## Lightningllc

Snowmaggion hang on 20+inches November 1st. Blizzard warnings


----------



## eatonpaving

Lightningllc;1503866 said:


> Snowmaggion hang on 20+inches November 1st. Blizzard warnings


 would be nice.....(NOT)


----------



## Lightningllc

I remember 07 I think, we were doing cleanups during the day and plowing at night 6 inches. It never stopped til January then we did cleanups.


----------



## JT SNOW

Lightningllc;1503679 said:


> Better get your plows ready. Blizzard for the end of the month.





Green Glacier;1503705 said:


> Accuwether says 1/2 next tues Thumbs Up
> nowhere near ready


I'm gonna Declaire a Full Blowen Code Red..........All hands on Deck............:waving:


----------



## snowman6

eatonpaving;1503848 said:


> garden city had two trucks with plows on, last year they did not put them on till mid november.....


The City of Novi put all of the spinners on last Friday. (The salters stay on year round) Last year they waited until early November.


----------



## TGS Inc.

M & D LAWN;1503542 said:


> Has anyone tried mounting a small liquid unit on the back of a Loader? I have a Volvo L20 and was thinking of trying to mount a 275 gallon tote on the back. We have storage tanks on site and if we can eliminate a truck coming to the store just to salt it would leave it open to service other sites. Any thoughts?


I wouldn't. Liquids are super corrosive. That is a nice machine, I would find a beater truck and put it on that. If its a large site you might not even have to plate it....


----------



## TheXpress2002

There will be a tropical system that forms off the coast of Florida. It will track up the east coast then track NW. Yes the models have gone bonkers and have thrown the system into the cold air producing 20+ inches of snow with 60mph winds....

...this senerio would be a "perfect storm" and a lot would have to come together PERFECTLY for this to happen....

...odds of this happening less than 5%....

...there will be a few days next week that highs will be in the mid 30's


----------



## P&M Landscaping

M & D LAWN;1503852 said:


> Probably taking advantage of the weather. We've been working on our stuff since last Thursday.


I sent you a PM regarding that account, feel free to give me a call!


----------



## M & D LAWN

Sorry, I got tied up today. I'll be down that way tomorrow, I'll give you a call.


----------



## Green Glacier

Everyone custumers and friends calling to teel me about storm
wanting to know if its true 

LIKE I AM A WEATHER MAN 

thanks for the update Xpress :salute:


----------



## Green Glacier

Has anyone tried electric dump truck spreaders

trying to decide witch way to go


----------



## dfd9

JT SNOW;1503901 said:


> I'm gonna Declaire a Full Blowen Code Red..........All hands on Deck............:waving:


What's "blowen"?

You PWI again?

That reminds me........



Green Glacier;1503963 said:


> Has anyone tried electric dump truck spreaders
> 
> trying to decide witch way to go


Yup, have had a SnowDogg or SaltDogg or whatever under tailgate for a couple years now. I like hydro better, but it works just fine considering it was about half the cost of central hydros AND a spreader.


----------



## Green Glacier

Thanks for info


----------



## caitlyncllc

Who is watching the debate? Any thoughts? Havn't head it all, but I'm getting 
"your a liar" 
"no, your a liar" 
"no,no, your a liar" 
I think Obama is a Muslim puppet who is dead set on destroying America from the inside so that we can be stomped on and degraded as infidels. Man, there are things I love about this country. Like free speech.


----------



## smoore45

TheXpress2002;1503929 said:


> There will be a tropical system that forms off the coast of Florida. It will track up the east coast then track NW. Yes the models have gone bonkers and have thrown the system into the cold air producing 20+ inches of snow with 60mph winds....
> 
> ...this senerio would be a "perfect storm" and a lot would have to come together PERFECTLY for this to happen....
> 
> ...odds of this happening less than 5%....
> 
> ...there will be a few days next week that highs will be in the mid 30's


Wow, thats a cool scenario. I never thought about a Hurricane ending up as a snow event in Mich. If that doesn't happen here, that could still be the case for someone in the Northeast. It will be interesting to watch. Either way, say goodbye to 70 degree weather for a while, huh?


----------



## Moonlighter

Hey all I got a lady in Oak Park looking for someone to plow her driveway, pm me for info thanks.


----------



## irlandscaper

I have a 250 gallon tote 2/3rds full of chloride I want out of my yard, FREE!!! I can load it, first come first give. I also would like to sell my Earthway push sprayer. Used maybe a hand full of times, make me an offer.


----------



## 2FAST4U

*Kool Aid Oh Yeea*



Lightningllc;1502706 said:


> Will needs to insert a caption in here.


Just for you!!


----------



## Lightningllc

Classic!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## P&M Landscaping

Does anyone have any leads on a small tailgate salter? Looking at like the snowex 325 or 575 for the Jeep.


----------



## Metro Lawn

irlandscaper;1504111 said:


> I have a 250 gallon tote 2/3rds full of chloride I want out of my yard, FREE!!! I can load it, first come first give. I also would like to sell my Earthway push sprayer. Used maybe a hand full of times, make me an offer.


I am going to Lexington this weekend. If you still have it, I can pick up Friday afternoon.


----------



## Lightningllc

There went my day just lost a $85000 contract:realmad::realmad::


----------



## irlandscaper

Metro Lawn;1504684 said:


> I am going to Lexington this weekend. If you still have it, I can pick up Friday afternoon.


Give me a call before you come, 810 824 1593. Glad someone wants this, Im sick of have to move it around.


----------



## dfd9

Lightningllc;1504823 said:


> There went my day just lost a $85000 contract:realmad::realmad::


Ouch, sorry to hear that.


----------



## Luther

Lightningllc;1504823 said:


> There went my day just lost a $85000 contract:realmad::realmad::


We went backwards today too. I just lost one about half that value a couple hours ago. Chapped my ass...

Care to say who took it from you?

Pm me if you want...


----------



## Lightningllc

Jim, I pm you. By the way I got that airport. Hope I didn't screw up


----------



## CSC Contracting

*skid steer*

Does anyone have a skid steer they would like to put to work in the Ann Arbor area? Can be on a per hour or seasonal price.


----------



## Lightningllc

Has anyone noticed the price at the pump 3.16 gal for gas. And 4.11 for diesel. There wouldn't be a election soon to justify a .60 drop in gas????

To bad us diesel guys are getting the shaft.


----------



## Luther

Lightningllc;1504897 said:


> Jim, I pm you. By the way I got that airport. Hope I didn't screw up


Good for you. :salute:

Hopefully you were no where near the rates they were paying last year.


----------



## Lightningllc

TCLA;1505153 said:


> Good for you. :salute:
> 
> Hopefully you were no where near the rates they were paying last year.


They said I was in the middle, but close to it so it works out for both parties


----------



## Patrick34

*Pricing*

Couple previous posts regarding lost business, I hear ya. We have all heard it many times, sometimes bid pricing gets stupid. In the last day, here are 3 bid examples I said thank you, but respectively declined to match pricing:

1) .55 acre lot, "our current provider applies salt for $28 per application." I said thanks, but declined to match.

2) .6 acre lot, they asked if I could match another bid of $32 per salt application. This $32 bid was from one of the larger companies in town. Again, I said thanks, but declined to match.

3) Met with potential customer yesterday, they said they liked our per push pricing, but they wanted to do a per push agreement "with a cap". They explained the arrangement they wanted was they would pay per push up to 10 plows, then anything over 10 plows we would have to do for free. Not a seasonal, but simply per push and anything over 10 plows would be no charge. I said thank you, I could prepare a seasonal quote if they wanted, but I could not do a "per push, with a cap, and anything over the cap is free." No thanks.

Aside from those comments above, I hope we get dumped on this year. We need some heavy snow and challenging snow events to separate the professional companies from the non-professionals (in my humble opinion), and perhaps help people realize that some of this pricing is just ridiculous. Not trying to sound like I am a "super professional" or anything like that, this is just getting so incredibly frustating spending all this time on bidding and getting this type of price feedback.

Have a good season guys.


----------



## dfd9

Patrick34;1505234 said:


> Couple previous posts regarding lost business, I hear ya. We have all heard it many times, sometimes bid pricing gets stupid. In the last day, here are 3 bid examples I said thank you, but respectively declined to match pricing:
> 
> 1) .55 acre lot, "our current provider applies salt for $28 per application." I said thanks, but declined to match.
> 
> 2) .6 acre lot, they asked if I could match another bid of $32 per salt application. This $32 bid was from one of the larger companies in town. Again, I said thanks, but declined to match.
> 
> 3) Met with potential customer yesterday, they said they liked our per push pricing, but they wanted to do a per push agreement "with a cap". They explained the arrangement they wanted was they would pay per push up to 10 plows, then anything over 10 plows we would have to do for free. Not a seasonal, but simply per push and anything over 10 plows would be no charge. I said thank you, I could prepare a seasonal quote if they wanted, but I could not do a "per push, with a cap, and anything over the cap is free." No thanks.
> 
> Aside from those comments above, I hope we get dumped on this year. We need some heavy snow and challenging snow events to separate the professional companies from the non-professionals (in my humble opinion), and perhaps help people realize that some of this pricing is just ridiculous. Not trying to sound like I am a "super professional" or anything like that, this is just getting so incredibly frustating spending all this time on bidding and getting this type of price feedback.
> 
> Have a good season guys.


OK, 1 and 2 were bad. #3 is unfrickingreal.


----------



## Lightningllc

Where is this industry going??? Might as well throw money out of your window for entertainment , nothing like paying the customer to do there work.


----------



## M & D LAWN

That is the most idiotic thing I have ever heard. The sad thing is I'd bet that they got that idea from a "contractor" bid. More and more depressing everyday.


----------



## alpha01

Hey guys,
If anyone is interested in bidding on a couple of properties that are out of my territory please pm me or email me at [email protected] for addresses. They are all commercial properties and all inclusive.

There is one in :

Wyandotte

Taylor

St. Clair Shores

Flint

Please let me know as soon as possible

Thanks


----------



## Luther

Are these properties you already secured?


----------



## JT SNOW

TCLA;1505371 said:


> Are these properties you already secured?


I'm Guessing Not.......:salute:

Got to get a couple of more Beers in me....Just in case the Tigers lay another Turd tonite....


----------



## rjstone4

Hey guys need some input here long story short I'm 24 started plowing snow for myself two ago if you want to count last year! first had one truck and salter second year bought another truck just bought number 3 couple weeks ago. Landed my first big contract a shopping center! Spent aton of money to get all the trucks ready to rock and I get a call today too work for a construction job pay is great really good! do I take the job or see where my business takes me!!?? I just do snow removal now was playing on starting the landscape side this spring thanks guys loooovvvve plowsite!!!!


----------



## JT SNOW

rjstone4;1505379 said:


> Hey guys need some input here long story short I'm 24 started plowing snow for myself two ago if you want to count last year! first had one truck and salter second year bought another truck just bought number 3 couple weeks ago. Landed my first big contract a shopping center! Spent aton of money to get all the trucks ready to rock and I get a call today too work for a construction job pay is great really good! do I take the job or see where my business takes me!!?? I just do snow removal now was playing on starting the landscape side this spring thanks guys loooovvvve plowsite!!!!


If its steady, long term, good paying employment....Run from this industry as FAST as you can...Feet don't fail me now......:salute:


----------



## Summerlawn

Run!!!!!!!!


----------



## Luther

JT SNOW;1505376 said:


> IGot to get a couple of more Beers in me....Just in case the Tigers lay another Turd tonite....


They better not lay another turd.

At least beer never fails.

GO TIGERS!!


----------



## Superior L & L

Half in the tank and the tigers suck


----------



## TheXpress2002

So I am not completely sold on this yet because SO many factors have to play out but keep an eye on mid week, if the timing is right accumulating snow is possible. I know the ground is warm, I know we were 80 degrees today, I know the sun will rise tomorrow, but temps plummet starting Monday and if what we will call a hurricane or sub tropical system, does playout like the models show here in extreme SE Mich could have one hell of an epic event.


----------



## Lightningllc

All I have to say is 80 yesterday and 50's and rain today, Ok I prefer 80's!!!!!!!!!!! I think the older I get I like summer better, Too bad I do snow removal, I would move to Tennessee in a minute.


----------



## caitlyncllc

I am still looking for a sub for a smallish apartment complex in Pontiac.
pm if interested


----------



## dfd9

TheXpress2002;1505572 said:


> So I am not completely sold on this yet because SO many factors have to play out but keep an eye on mid week, if the timing is right accumulating snow is possible. I know the ground is warm, I know we were 80 degrees today, I know the sun will rise tomorrow, but temps plummet starting Monday and if what we will call a hurricane or sub tropical system, does playout like the models show here in extreme SE Mich could have one hell of an epic event.


Shirley you jest.

Right?


----------



## rjstone4

TheXpress2002;1505572 said:


> So I am not completely sold on this yet because SO many factors have to play out but keep an eye on mid week, if the timing is right accumulating snow is possible. I know the ground is warm, I know we were 80 degrees today, I know the sun will rise tomorrow, but temps plummet starting Monday and if what we will call a hurricane or sub tropical system, does playout like the models show here in extreme SE Mich could have one hell of an epic event.


 how much snow could we see out of with


----------



## Lightningllc

Does anyone know where to buy boss v blade edges for v-xt plows.


----------



## caitlyncllc

Monroe truck. Right behind pauls shop.


----------



## Moonlighter

Hey guys still got a lead on a driveway in Oak Park, anybody work residential in that area?


----------



## Superior L & L

caitlyncllc;1505868 said:


> Monroe truck. Right behind pauls shop.


And when he come, we can go have beers


----------



## Lightningllc

Paul is this true.


----------



## Superior L & L

Lightningllc;1505932 said:


> Paul is this true.


Yep, I like to drink any day ending in y. 
But regarding the cutting edges, I don't know. I see a lot of guys from down south pulling in there. I would call before you come up. I prefer to go to Knapheide across town. They are comparable to Angelo's prices on most stuff and always have everything in stock.


----------



## caitlyncllc

Knapheide have Boss parts? I thought they were western and snow-ex suppliers.


----------



## Boomer123

*Subs*

Sub in Waterford with plow and tailgate salter looking for work.
PM me.


----------



## Superior L & L

caitlyncllc;1506009 said:


> Knapheide have Boss parts? I thought they were western and snow-ex suppliers.


Oh your right they don't sell boss. I'm not sure Monroe does either, although I could be wrong. Monroe started selling Meyer plows for some odd reason


----------



## caitlyncllc

I get my boss stuff there. Greg at the parts counter is a good guy.o

I think they actually stopped with the Snow-ex parts, and thats why they went to Meyer. Not sure, though.


----------



## Muddflap

*me*

Hey guys im in the Port Huron area an just picked up a plow an im having a hard time finding a used EZ classic mount for 94-02 Ram anyone have one or know someone who might. call or text me 586-747-5891 Thanks


----------



## JT SNOW

NOAA is calling for up to a Half an inch of Snow Monday night..............




Should we declair a Code Red....Express any thoughts????


----------



## TGS Inc.

*Trans cooler line help...*

Hey guys - I have a GMC Topkick I'm trying to get a trans cooler line for. The truck is a '98 and know one has one. I've googled the part number, tried all dealers, etc. and haven't found one. Anyone know of a place that can manufacture one for me?? Apparently the ends are somewhat special.

Thanks!

Wayne


----------



## Summerlawn

I have a three year old Western 7.5' Mid weight plow that I would like to sell. What do you think I could get for it?


----------



## dfd9

JT SNOW;1506212 said:


> NOAA is calling for up to a Half an inch of Snow Monday night..............
> 
> Should we declair a Code Red....Express any thoughts????


Nah, just stock up on beer.


----------



## JT SNOW

dfd9;1506265 said:


> Nah, just stock up on beer.


Not a problem there....NEVER have less than a Case at ALL times.......:salute:...........:waving:


----------



## Lightningllc

JT SNOW;1506212 said:


> NOAA is calling for up to a Half an inch of Snow Monday night..............
> 
> Should we declair a Code Red....Express any thoughts????


Code red all hands on deck, what are we gonna do.


----------



## JT SNOW

Lightningllc;1506417 said:


> Code red all hands on deck, what are we gonna do.


I don't Know what to do......Im taking it to Defcon 5.....High Alert...........:waving:


----------



## terrapro

Where did you guys say you were getting your copper nickel coated brake lines? SO sick and tired of replacing these every year.


----------



## terrapro

Looks like all the weather guessers are downgrading their forecasts today, for my area atleast.


----------



## rjstone4

JT SNOW;1506425 said:


> I don't Know what to do......Im taking it to Defcon 5.....High Alert...........:waving:


 Soo does that mean I should be hooking up the plows hahaha beers and football sounds alot better


----------



## caitlyncllc

Cole- there is a place on the east side that will make them out of stainless. I cant think of the name of the place...... you give them the year and model of your truck and they will custom bend every piece. Sorry for wasting your time making you read this post that was of no value. I will try harder next time.


----------



## RSPM

TGS try Inline tube shelby twp they custom make stainless brake lines and other parts

http://www.inlinetube.com/


----------



## MJK

rjstone4;1505379 said:


> Hey guys need some input here long story short I'm 24 started plowing snow for myself two ago if you want to count last year! first had one truck and salter second year bought another truck just bought number 3 couple weeks ago. Landed my first big contract a shopping center! Spent aton of money to get all the trucks ready to rock and I get a call today too work for a construction job pay is great really good! do I take the job or see where my business takes me!!?? I just do snow removal now was playing on starting the landscape side this spring thanks guys loooovvvve plowsite!!!!


What company would you be working for, doing what?


----------



## terrapro

caitlyncllc;1506552 said:


> Cole- there is a place on the east side that will make them out of stainless. I cant think of the name of the place...... you give them the year and model of your truck and they will custom bend every piece. Sorry for wasting your time making you read this post that was of no value. I will try harder next time.


Thanks Mark, we usually just buy the rolls and bend and flare ourselves.


----------



## rjstone4

MJK;1506648 said:


> What company would you be working for, doing what?


Site development start out a ground guy than hope to move up to an operator.after high school went up to the u.p. For heavy equipment school soo it should finally payoff lol


----------



## Lightningllc

I'm gonna start drinking in antisapation for this storm of centuries. Epic proportion. 

Code red, all hands on deck, sound the alarms.


----------



## terrapro

Lightningllc;1506690 said:


> I'm gonna start drinking in antisapation for this storm of centuries. Epic proportion.
> 
> Code red, all hands on deck, sound the alarms.


Is it going to be that bad we have to be drunk to handle it?


----------



## Lightningllc

Yup!!!! Tuesday bar day. Get so drunk we sleep though it!!!!! Remember 12-22-12 end of the world. This is the first of many to distroy us!!!




Lol


----------



## TGS Inc.

RSPM;1506603 said:


> TGS try Inline tube shelby twp they custom make stainless brake lines and other parts
> 
> http://www.inlinetube.com/


Thanks!! Will try them Monday...

-Wayne


----------



## terrapro

Anyone interested in some snowblowers that aren't working perfect. I have like 7 but wanted to keep maybe two of them. They are all in the Toro 620 range. I don't know make an offer if you want them, I don't think I have actually used them to make money in years. We start them up every year but never end up needing them.


----------



## CSC Contracting

Looking for some input on skidsteer. Anyone know how well a skid with tracks work in the snow 8' pusher box? Thanks


----------



## Superior L & L

CSC Contracting;1507217 said:


> Looking for some input on skidsteer. Anyone know how well a skid with tracks work in the snow 8' pusher box? Thanks


Not that this is rocket science , but I know that pushing snow on concrete will make you go though the $2000 tracks real quick. I've heard that some tracks push real good and others they just spin and barley move


----------



## brookline

TGS Inc.;1506240 said:


> Hey guys - I have a GMC Topkick I'm trying to get a trans cooler line for. The truck is a '98 and know one has one. I've googled the part number, tried all dealers, etc. and haven't found one. Anyone know of a place that can manufacture one for me?? Apparently the ends are somewhat special.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Wayne


If you can get the ends off without damaging them just get some new tube and bend and flare the ends yourself. Harbor Frieght has some cheap prices on double flare kits


----------



## Allor Outdoor

Well we have a light dusting on grass and mulch surfaces here in Milford. 
Ugh! I'm not quite ready for winter yet!


----------



## IC-Smoke

grass dusted with sleet here in Hillsdale County and comming down hard. I've got some flashing flapping in the wind and a few branches more in the lawn from the ice storm.


----------



## Lightningllc

Snow coming down. So much for cleanups today.


----------



## Luther

Hope this pushes the "decision makers" to get off their butts and make a damn decision.


----------



## Superior L & L

Lightningllc;1507405 said:


> Snow coming down. So much for cleanups today.


Even if it wasn't snowing or raining I'd hate to see guys doing clean ups in 40 mph winds


----------



## Lightningllc

I got a emergency call this morning at 3:30 a garbage truck caught on fire and dumped his load. We are heading to Ann anbor with grapple buckets. At least we have heated cabs and windshield wipers Now I just don't know about this smell.


----------



## Luther

You gonna salt it?


----------



## redskinsfan34

Lightningllc;1507426 said:


> I got a emergency call this morning at 3:30 a garbage truck caught on fire and dumped his load. We are heading to Ann anbor with grapple buckets. At least we have heated cabs and windshield wipers Now I just don't know about this smell.


I thought that the garbage companies themselves had equipment to clean up when there's an accident?


----------



## TheXpress2002

Couple degrees, just another couple degrees and there would be much more panic


----------



## Luther

I thank the good Lord for those couple of degrees. :salute:

Would hate to be forced to make so many decisions due to lack of paperwork on the clients part.


----------



## Superior L & L

Lightningllc;1507426 said:


> I got a emergency call this morning at 3:30 a garbage truck caught on fire and dumped his load. We are heading to Ann anbor with grapple buckets. At least we have heated cabs and windshield wipers Now I just don't know about this smell.


Emergency call + insurance = $$$$$$$$$


----------



## TGS Inc.

brookline;1507391 said:


> If you can get the ends off without damaging them just get some new tube and bend and flare the ends yourself. Harbor Frieght has some cheap prices on double flare kits


Thanks for the input - will pass this on to my mechanic!


----------



## caitlyncllc

Well, there is the first multi-car roll over accident I have seen for the "winter". And people are so concerned about where they are going they just wiggle around the upside down minivan in the middle of the road. Had a guy get out of his truck and scream at me, threaten to beat me down because I blocked the road. People are amazing to me. There is somebodys wife and kids who were on their way to school and nobody cares. The end is near, I hope, cause this world sucks.


----------



## terrapro

Just dropped the kids off at school and it is starting to kinda stick. Checked the radar and it has me alittle concerned. Call me crazy but I think I might actually get the LCC sprayer loaded up.


----------



## caitlyncllc

terrapro;1507465 said:


> Just dropped the kids off at school and it is starting to kinda stick. Checked the radar and it has me alittle concerned. Call me crazy but I think I might actually get the LCC sprayer loaded up.


I thought liquid did not melt well with high moisture content snow?


----------



## Superior L & L

City of Fenton is out salting !!!!
Come on temps, rise baby rise


----------



## terrapro

caitlyncllc;1507468 said:


> I thought liquid did not melt well with high moisture content snow?


LCC doesn't have alot of holding ability but it has incredible burn off ability. I am not trying to fight off the snow for the day just take care of what built up. Same thing as salting off a dusting in the morning that you got over night.

I decided otherwise though now looking at the radar...it's done for now.


----------



## TheXpress2002

This morning was a close call for some folks here. With a very tricky forecast and just a 2 or 3 degrees this would be a completely different day for all of us. With the understanding that ground temps do play a role but the intensity of the precipitation falling can lead to some temporary accumulations. Parts of Ohio that had forecasts of close to 40 this morning currently have 1-3 inches of snow on the ground. So again as mentioned before its always safe to err on the side of caution because this morning could have been a disaster.

Sandy has thrown the models into a tailspin without knowing what end is up. There are a handful of systems in "lala land" that if stay consistent as Sandi did (almost to the exact point of landfall 10 days out per the EURO model), this may be the warning shot for everyone that winter is closer than we think


----------



## Lightningllc

Great day, filled a couple of dumpsters with garbage, nail in a tire of skid.

Just wish I had 8 more contracts signed. I would be real happy.


----------



## P&M Landscaping

I have a western 1000 tailgate spreader for sale. I bought this and it is a little too big for me. It has a hitch mounting, variable speed controller and harness, and comes with the OEM ratchet straps. This thing is is great shape guys, I'd be surprised if it has had more than 10 bags run through it. Asking $900 OB, or partial trade for a small western 500, or snowex 325.


----------



## dfd9

"lala land" 

As in the Pacific? THAT "lala land"?


----------



## TheXpress2002

dfd9;1507677 said:


> "lala land"
> 
> As in the Pacific? THAT "lala land"?


As in Andy Dufresne and a figment of my imagination, conjured out of mid air.....

... the Pacific.


----------



## Superior L & L

Anyone service warren area


----------



## Lightningllc

This really makes me think( Read this link, Might think twice about using it!!!! might have to start using motor oil)

http://naturalsociety.com/monsantos-roundup-glyphosate-parkinsons-neurodegenerative/

Well this was my wake up call this morning.


----------



## Lightningllc

Fyi, to everyone working in the livonia area, There are apartments called appleridge apartments, The owner does not pay!!!!!!!!!! He just called me for a bid and had to remind him that he still owes us money!!!!! He must be calling everyone! FYI


----------



## Metro Lawn

Superior L & L;1507686 said:


> Anyone service warren area


I am in Warren. What do you need Paul?


----------



## grassmaster06

Anyone know where I can get some 6 ' plow stakes,Angelos has them but they are dark hunter green I need about 75 of them


----------



## P&M Landscaping

http://www.discountsnowstakes.com/

$1.64 per stake


----------



## TGS Inc.

Lightningllc;1507710 said:


> Fyi, to everyone working in the livonia area, There are apartments called appleridge apartments, The owner does not pay!!!!!!!!!! He just called me for a bid and had to remind him that he still owes us money!!!!! He must be calling everyone! FYI


Hmmm, I was called by a guy named Elliot at Apple something or other on Merriman/8 Mile area...Is that it??


----------



## axl

I do believe that's apple ridge....also guys be wary of oxbow machine products in Livonia/Westland...they owe me over 8k!


----------



## Lightningllc

TGS Inc.;1507872 said:


> Hmmm, I was called by a guy named Elliot at Apple something or other on Merriman/8 Mile area...Is that it??


Thats him, Apple ridge apartments!!!! Beware.

Also if anyone is bidding a shopping center in south lyon get ahold of me, I have some news for ya.

Without driving to flint where is the best place to buy cutting edges for boss v-plows other than the dealer???


----------



## Leisure Time LC

Plow Truck for sale

http://kalamazoo.craigslist.org/cto/3376648593.html


----------



## CSC Contracting

We are looking for a skid steer to push snow for the winter in the Ann Arbor area can be an hourly or seasonal charge. With or with out operator. Let me know what you have Thanks.


----------



## Lightningllc

Leisure Time LC;1508012 said:


> Plow Truck for sale
> 
> http://kalamazoo.craigslist.org/cto/3376648593.html


Leisure is dead


----------



## dfd9

P&M Landscaping;1507819 said:


> http://www.discountsnowstakes.com/
> 
> $1.64 per stake


Shipping might kill you though.

I checked into them and decided against it.


----------



## Leisure Time LC

Lightningllc;1508061 said:


> Leisure is dead


No, still have 4 trucks left.. Downsizing big time


----------



## eatonpaving

have a couple chain saws for sale...

redmax and a stihl.


----------



## m297

axl;1507877 said:


> I do believe that's apple ridge....also guys be wary of oxbow machine products in Livonia/Westland...they owe me over 8k!


Probably should add Metro Family Fitness of Farmington Hills on Halstead to that list as a non-payer...


----------



## grassmaster06

What model stihl and condition and size and price


----------



## eatonpaving

grassmaster06;1508109 said:


> What model stihl and condition and size and price


stihl, 028 with case, 2 bars,(20 inch) and (16 inch) 20 inch is on it now with a new chain and theirs a few extra chains also...250.00 or best


----------



## Lightningllc

We should start a Detroit area non payers list!!!

It would be great to know who doesn't pay


----------



## m297

Lightningllc;1508142 said:


> We should start a Detroit area non payers list!!!
> 
> It would be great to know who doesn't pay


I second that!!!!!!


----------



## Luther

I could write a short book on the deadbeats I know.



Can anybody tell me who the local supply yards are in the Troy Area for bulk salt?

I know Parks is one. Are there others in or near the Troy area?


----------



## TGS Inc.

Lightningllc;1508006 said:


> Thats him, Apple ridge apartments!!!! Beware.
> 
> Also if anyone is bidding a shopping center in south lyon get ahold of me, I have some news for ya.
> 
> Without driving to flint where is the best place to buy cutting edges for boss v-plows other than the dealer???


Commercial Lawnmower in Livonia is a dealer...


----------



## Lightningllc

Kinda looking for a deal. Need 10 sets.


----------



## bln

Add a landscaping company in Novi to that list of deadbeats. Don't sub for and it rhymes with "late jokes."


----------



## Superior L & L

Lightningllc;1508166 said:


> Kinda looking for a deal. Need 10 sets.


What's wrong with driving to flint a-hole. I said I'd by ya lunch


----------



## alpha01

TCLA;1508157 said:


> I could write a short book on the deadbeats I know.
> 
> Can anybody tell me who the local supply yards are in the Troy Area for bulk salt?
> 
> I know Parks is one. Are there others in or near the Troy area?


Advanced landscape supply- 1/2 mile south of Troy off rochester rd. in clawson
Webers landscape-off 9 mile and i75. A few miles south of Troy but right off freeway.


----------



## 2FAST4U

Jim would first thing friday morning or a morning next week work for a meeting?


----------



## alpha01

TCLA;1508157 said:


> I could write a short book on the deadbeats I know.
> 
> Can anybody tell me who the local supply yards are in the Troy Area for bulk salt?
> 
> I know Parks is one. Are there others in or near the Troy area?[/QUOTE
> 
> Oh yeah, metropolitan landscape supply of 16 mile between mound and van **** in Sterling Heights but they are not very reliable. Hit or miss if they are open


----------



## procut

Leisure Time LC;1508012 said:


> Plow Truck for sale
> 
> http://kalamazoo.craigslist.org/cto/3376648593.html


I might be lookiing for a spare still waiting on a few contracts to come back. What year? 5.7L? Uni-mount I presume?


----------



## Leisure Time LC

procut;1508370 said:


> I might be lookiing for a spare still waiting on a few contracts to come back. What year? 5.7L? Uni-mount I presume?


Sold the truck today


----------



## Lightningllc

Superior L & L;1508341 said:


> What's wrong with driving to flint a-hole. I said I'd by ya lunch


Alright then I'll drive to flint. Can we get lunch at a nice establishment.


----------



## saltoftheearth

TCLA;1508157 said:


> I could write a short book on the deadbeats I know.
> 
> Can anybody tell me who the local supply yards are in the Troy Area for bulk salt?
> 
> I know Parks is one. Are there others in or near the Troy area?


Jim,

Ditto on Advanced--Kara and Russ
and Webers-- Kurt and Yukari

both are top notch


----------



## Luther

Thank you for the info guys. :salute:


----------



## Lightningllc

Is anyone else buried with landscape work and landscape bids. I've seen this before but it seems like everyone is all of a sudden wanting landscape work done. It is nice since cutting closed so early this year.


----------



## Superior L & L

Yep, new installs on freshly excavated yards. It's a royal pain trying to move forward when things are so wet


----------



## eatonpaving

*stihl ms310*

was new in april, has cut down one 50 foot willow in my back yard.
450.00 or best
1734-674-5822


----------



## hosejockey4506

Lightningllc;1508952 said:


> Is anyone else buried with landscape work and landscape bids. I've seen this before but it seems like everyone is all of a sudden wanting landscape work done. It is nice since cutting closed so early this year.


took on 3 more smaller jobs this week. Im supposed to be leaving for texas weds. morning to go racing so its going to be a busy weekend


----------



## superiorsnowrem

*2 wheel drive backhoe*

I have a 2 wheel drive backhoe. I just picked up some larger retail centers and would like to throw a pusher on this thing. But my concern is traction.

For those of you guys with pushers, do you think it is possible to put a pusher on a 2 wheel drive backhoe? pros and cons? Or is it similar to putting a plow on a 2 wheel drive pick up, just won't work?


----------



## HTLC

Lightningllc;1508142 said:


> We should start a Detroit area non payers list!!!
> 
> It would be great to know who doesn't pay


Put the Masonic Temple in Detroit and the River Front Towers Downtown, to your list... of non payers!!!


----------



## Lightningllc

superiorsnowrem;1509282 said:


> I have a 2 wheel drive backhoe. I just picked up some larger retail centers and would like to throw a pusher on this thing. But my concern is traction.
> 
> For those of you guys with pushers, do you think it is possible to put a pusher on a 2 wheel drive backhoe? pros and cons? Or is it similar to putting a plow on a 2 wheel drive pick up, just won't work?


I used to have a 2wd 580 case with a 12' pusher. Worked great in 2" snowfalls but anything over 2" plan on losing 2' of your box with every inch above 2".


----------



## P&M Landscaping

I am putting together a package bid for some accounts. I need two accounts serviced that are out of my route. One is in Westland and the other is in Monroe. PM me or gve me a call if you can handle these. (734)934-1628

-Peter


----------



## wilburn

hosejockey4506;1509205 said:


> took on 3 more smaller jobs this week. Im supposed to be leaving for texas weds. morning to go racing so its going to be a busy weekend


what you racing?


----------



## Lightningllc

Has anyone using a western straight blade put a western v plow on. My one truck has unimount 9' straight. I just bought a western v plow unimount what do I have to do to make it work.


----------



## Metro Lawn

Lightningllc;1509904 said:


> Has anyone using a western straight blade put a western v plow on. My one truck has unimount 9' straight. I just bought a western v plow unimount what do I have to do to make it work.


Should just need the wiring harness and controller.


----------



## Lightningllc

The straight wiring won't work right?? I need to remove the plow controls and put the v blade controls in. The lights should work with what's there??


----------



## TheXpress2002

Lightningllc;1509914 said:


> The straight wiring won't work right?? I need to remove the plow controls and put the v blade controls in. The lights should work with what's there??


Its the same as the BOSS plows. 11 pin vs 13 pin Your lighting will work and the plow should go up and down but not side to side. This can only work 11 to 13 not 13 to 11


----------



## Lightningllc

Looks like I need to go back to my roots. Being a electrician again and rewire the truck.


----------



## P&M Landscaping

I am still looking for someone to cover an account in Wyandotte for me. Does anyone service down that way or know of anyone who services down that way?


----------



## caitlyncllc

I still have two 6 yard v-boxes for sale. I need them gone. My loader is on a job and I can't move it till I get these things off my truck and trailer. Both are useable units, one stainless and one steel; both with pre-wet systems and 160 gallon tanks. I have priced these stupid cheap and I will deliver them. 
http://flint.craigslist.org/bfs/3348421472.html


----------



## TGS Inc.

*HELP what is this plow mount for??*

Can anyone tell me what kind of plow goes on this mount??

Its on an L9000

Pictures are on this thread....

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=139887

Thanks!

Wayne


----------



## TJSNOW

TGS Inc.;1510356 said:


> Can anyone tell me what kind of plow goes on this mount??
> 
> Its on an L9000
> 
> Pictures are on this thread....
> 
> http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=139887
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Wayne


Could be a Root Mount.......:salute:


----------



## Lightningllc

TGS Inc.;1510356 said:


> Can anyone tell me what kind of plow goes on this mount??
> 
> Its on an L9000
> 
> Pictures are on this thread....
> 
> http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=139887
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Wayne


If I'm not mistaken Henderson used to make plows like that.


----------



## P&M Landscaping

P&M Landscaping;1510224 said:


> I am still looking for someone to cover an account in Wyandotte for me. Does anyone service down that way or know of anyone who services down that way?


Meant to put Monroe, wasn't thinking when I typed that.... Still need an account serviced in Monroe.


----------



## Moonlighter

Anyone in the Troy area do residential, post to thread and I will get back to you. I am mobile only so don't pm I won't get it.


----------



## Milwaukee

TGS Inc.;1510356 said:


> Can anyone tell me what kind of plow goes on this mount??
> 
> Its on an L9000
> 
> Pictures are on this thread....
> 
> http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=139887
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Wayne


Hard to tell from picture but what about Fricker plow if I can remember spell it big Curve plow. Frick or Fricker


----------



## Metro Lawn

Milwaukee;1510617 said:


> Hard to tell from picture but what about Fricker plow if I can remember spell it big Curve plow. Frick or Fricker


Did you mean to say Flink?


----------



## Lightningllc

TGS Inc.;1510356 said:


> Can anyone tell me what kind of plow goes on this mount??
> 
> Its on an L9000
> 
> Pictures are on this thread....
> 
> http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=139887
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Wayne


HENDERSON PLOW

http://www.henderson-mfg.com/plowsf.html


----------



## dfd9

It's a Husting Hitch, made by a bunch of different manufacturers so the hitches are universal.


----------



## madskier1986

Moonlighter;1510609 said:


> Anyone in the Troy area do residential, post to thread and I will get back to you. I am mobile only so don't pm I won't get it.


I cover a portion of troy.


----------



## Metro Lawn

Closest model I can find to that is the Root Quick Hitch.


----------



## TGS Inc.

Metro Lawn;1510693 said:


> Closest model I can find to that is the Root Quick Hitch.


Thanks!! And thanks to all who have contributed. Now I just need the time to hunt one down...



-Wayne


----------



## Metro Lawn

TGS Inc.;1510856 said:


> Thanks!! And thanks to all who have contributed. Now I just need the time to hunt one down...
> 
> 
> 
> -Wayne


Wayne,
That guy in Taylor has a couple of 11' Root plows on ebay right now.


----------



## lawns4life

Moonlighter;1510609 said:


> Anyone in the Troy area do residential, post to thread and I will get back to you. I am mobile only so don't pm I won't get it.


I service troy and only do residential's.. Let me know if you need anything.


----------



## Lightningllc

I have a 8' unimount plow for sale, a 2008-2010 ultra mount mount and wiring for sale. Also a 1999-2003 unimount mount for sale. A universal mount western forsale.


----------



## Lightningllc

I'm looking to buy a newer f350-450-550 dump truck and a newer f350 if anyone knows anyone that has one for sale Let me know.


----------



## Lightningllc

I have a 1 yard snowex for sale also, a 10' push box with euro tach mount, 


A 1997 ford f250hd. 2wd. For sale also


----------



## Superior L & L

What the price on the snowex. Plus is it original controller or replaced


----------



## terrapro

Superior L & L;1511067 said:


> What the price on the snowex. Plus is it original controller or replaced


Me too. Whats your prices on everything?


----------



## thandrinos

Looking to subcontract this year..02 Chevy diesel plow truck and 99 diesel f250 with air-flo salter located down river 734-775-7169


----------



## Lightningllc

Superior L & L;1511067 said:


> What the price on the snowex. Plus is it original controller or replaced


$2000. All original equipment. The wiring plug where connects had issues but now has a trailer 7 pin for plug hook up.

Paul you know my number. Text me. I still need cutting edges.


----------



## Joeslawncare

Selling 2002 F-250, 4x4 with 8ft straight blade, pm if you wanna know more,

Thanks


----------



## caitlyncllc

It's depressing watching the news.


----------



## Superior L & L

Yes it is !


----------



## Lightningllc

Unemployed love today, Immigrants love today, lazy people love today, guess what who gives a [email protected] about working if they will give you everything!!!! Free money,food,insurance,phone,housing WHY WORK!!!!!


----------



## bln

Barackward, opposite of forward. Rather get an education and move their lives forward the welfare recipients sat around and moved their lives barackward. Country of origin: Kenya.


----------



## Lightningllc

Question. Chevy dump trucks or ford dump trucks what's better???


----------



## Superior L & L

Lightningllc;1511390 said:


> Question. Chevy dump trucks or ford dump trucks what's better???


I can tell you from my experience the 4500,s Chevys are garbage. Love the old school Kodiaks


----------



## Lightningllc

Superior L & L;1511422 said:


> I can tell you from my experience the 4500,s Chevys are garbage. Love the old school Kodiaks


Ya I know mines at the dealer right now. Looking like f450 and f550


----------



## TheXpress2002

Internationals turn on a dime


----------



## newhere

Lightningllc;1511278 said:


> Unemployed love today, Immigrants love today, lazy people love today, guess what who gives a [email protected] about working if they will give you everything!!!! Free money,food,insurance,phone,housing WHY WORK!!!!!


couldnt agree with you more.

at least the 6 proposals turned out better.


----------



## TheXpress2002

Prop 1 was passing by a wide margin....then certain districts reported...... and thats the rest of the story


----------



## bln

Prop 1 was the one I felt needed to pass.


----------



## Lightningllc

I don't agree with this election I truly think the key states are rigged. This elctorial votes is a joke!!! It should be like the old days and who ever gets the most votes wins!!!

If 5 key states are rigged you can win the election. That's not right.


----------



## caitlyncllc

Anybody have truck side parts for a unimount to fit a 2000 3500HD dump?


----------



## cuttingedge13

Lightningllc;1511913 said:


> I don't agree with this election I truly think the key states are rigged. This elctorial votes is a joke!!! It should be like the old days and who ever gets the most votes wins!!!
> 
> If 5 key states are rigged you can win the election. That's not right.


The electorial college has been around since 1787. I'm not sure about the old days you're talking about. With out it Al Gore would have been President. Nothing is perfect.


----------



## eatonpaving

caitlyncllc;1511921 said:


> Anybody have truck side parts for a unimount to fit a 2000 3500HD dump?


real hard to find..i looked all summer.


----------



## caitlyncllc

eatonpaving;1511927 said:


> real hard to find..i looked all summer.


New and used, or just used?


----------



## eatonpaving

caitlyncllc;1511935 said:


> New and used, or just used?


they dont make new ones anymore, found one used one on ebay for 700.00. so i bought the snowdogg ex80 with wings,


----------



## PowersTree

I am looking to sub out a sidewalk crew again this year, if anyone is needing some help. I am coming from the clarkston area. I have two single stage toros, and a large 2 stage. PM me here, or my number is 248.230.0644


----------



## dfd9

bln;1511833 said:


> Prop 1 was the one I felt needed to pass.


Prop 5 also. Both were good and sensible ideas.

Took me quite a while to believe in Prop 1, because in a way it overrides the will (or stupidity) of the people. But at some point, someone needs to take charge and do for idiots what they will not do for themselves. Elect responsible people.

Now, we just have to figure out who can do that with the Legislative, Executive and Judicial branches of the federal gov't.



cuttingedge13;1511924 said:


> The electorial college has been around since 1787. I'm not sure about the old days you're talking about. With out it Al Gore would have been President. Nothing is perfect.


Yeah, something about the Constitution as I recall.


----------



## P&M Landscaping

eatonpaving;1511946 said:


> they dont make new ones anymore, found one used one on ebay for 700.00. so i bought the snowdogg ex80 with wings,


Do they make an ultramount kit for that truck? Then you could use the utramount to a unimount conversion kit.


----------



## bln

I really wanted prop1, the ones who didn't want it were the areas that needed it the most.


----------



## Lightningllc

Sometimes hypocrite politicians, journalists and others exclaim;
"It's just a tax cut for the rich!" and it is just accepted to be fact.
But what does that really mean?
Just in case you are not completely clear on this issue, I hope
the following will help. Please read it carefully.
Let's put tax cuts in terms everyone can understand.
Suppose that every day, ten men go out for dinner and the
bill
for all ten comes to $100.
If they paid their bill the way we pay our taxes, it would go
something like this:
The first four men (the poorest) would pay nothing.
The fifth would pay $1.
The sixth would pay $3.
The seventh would pay $7.
The eighth would pay $12.
The ninth would pay $18.
The tenth man (the richest) would pay $59.
So, that's what they decided to do.

The ten men ate dinner in the restaurant every day and seemed
quite happy with the arrangement, until one day, the owner threw them
a curve.
"Since you are all such good customers," he said, "I'm going to
reduce the cost of your daily meal by $20." Dinner for the ten now cost
just $80. The group still wanted to pay their bill the way we pay our taxes
so the first four men were unaffected. They would still eat for free.
But what about the other six men - the paying customers? How could they
divide the $20 windfall so that everyone would get his 'fair share?'
They realized that $20 divided by six is $3.33. But if they subtracted
that from everybody's share, then the fifth man and the sixth
man would each end up being paid to eat their meal. So, the
restaurant owner suggested that it would be fair to reduce each
man's bill by roughly the same amount, and he proceeded to work out
the amounts each should pay.
And so:
The fifth man, like the first four, now paid nothing (100% savings).
The sixth now paid $2 instead of $3 (33% savings).
The seventh now paid $5 instead of $7 (28% savings).
The eighth now paid $9 instead of $12 (25% savings).
The ninth now paid $14 instead of $18 (22% savings).
The tenth now paid $49 instead of $59 (16% savings).
Each of the six was better off than before. And the first four
continued to eat for free. But once outside the restaurant, the men began
to compare their savings.
"I only got a dollar out of the $20," declared the sixth man. He
pointed to the tenth man," but he got $10!"
"Yeah, that's right," exclaimed the fifth man. "I only saved a
dollar, too. It's unfair that he got ten times more than me!"
"That's true!!" shouted the seventh man. "Why should he get $10
back when I got only two? The wealthy get all the breaks!"
"Wait a minute," yelled the first four men in unison. "We didn't
get anything at all. The system exploits the poor!"
The nine men surrounded the tenth and beat him up.

The next night the tenth man didn't show up for dinner, so the
nine sat down and ate without him. But when it came time to pay the bill,
they discovered something important. They didn't have enough money between
all of them for even half of the bill! And that, boys and girls, journalists and
college professors, is how our tax system works. The people who pay
the highest taxes get the most benefit from a tax reduction.
Tax them too much, attack them for being wealthy, and they just may
not show up anymore. In fact, they might start eating overseas where the
atmosphere is somewhat friendlier.


----------



## eatonpaving

P&M Landscaping;1512035 said:


> Do they make an ultramount kit for that truck? Then you could use the utramount to a unimount conversion kit.


no, i tried.


----------



## Lightningllc

I have a universal unimount frame, a 99-02 fseries unimount frame, a 2008-10 ultra mount frame.


----------



## terrapro

Lightningllc;1511913 said:


> I don't agree with this election I truly think the key states are rigged. This elctorial votes is a joke!!! It should be like the old days and who ever gets the most votes wins!!!
> 
> If 5 key states are rigged you can win the election. That's not right.


I heard today on NPR something about a "popular national vote" trying to be put together for future purposes.


----------



## TGS Inc.

*Before picture...*

Well here is the before picture of our salt bin...

I've wanted to get a real cover for some time now.

Bin is getting wider, longer and a new cover from Tek Supply...


----------



## dfd9

terrapro;1512299 said:


> I heard today on NPR something about a "popular national vote" trying to be put together for future purposes.


Then we would have ended up with Gore, ???, obama, obama.

Can you imagine Gore's handling of 9/11? Or mishandling?

So we will have to add another amendment to the Constitution. Not likely.


----------



## TGS Inc.

Well NOAA has upped our percentage for snow Monday night. I checked in around 8 pm and they had Dearborn for a 30 % chance, now its up to 80 %. Temps are still pretty warm though.


----------



## TheXpress2002

Temps are too marginal and the secondary low looks to form further east than expected


----------



## Tscape

Anybody need help between Dexter and Brighton this winter?


----------



## terrapro

dfd9;1512548 said:


> Then we would have ended up with Gore, ???, obama, obama.
> 
> Can you imagine Gore's handling of 9/11? Or mishandling?
> 
> So we will have to add another amendment to the Constitution. Not likely.


We can take this elsewhere. I do not agree with the amendments to the Constitution but do you honestly think Bush/Cheney handled 9/11 better then anyone else would have? Not trying to start an argument for a very dynamic situation I am just saying with the massive amount of support behind people of that stature do you honestly think someone else would have done worse or better?


----------



## TJSNOW

terrapro;1513207 said:


> We can take this elsewhere. I do not agree with the amendments to the Constitution but do you honestly think Bush/Cheney handled 9/11 better then anyone else would have? Not trying to start an argument for a very dynamic situation I am just saying with the massive amount of support behind people of that stature do you honestly think someone else would have done worse or better?


The American Voters are Stupid.......Should we forget the Steaming pile of Dung that Bush and Cheney left this country in......


----------



## Tscape

You want to see a steaming pile of dung? Check us out in 2016.


----------



## caitlyncllc

Oh- im sure obamas golf game will have improved by then.


----------



## TJSNOW

Tscape;1513295 said:


> You want to see a steaming pile of dung? Check us out in 2016.


2016..???????...Why wait till then...With the Fiscal cliff looming and all other matters going on...Its happening Now.....Oh ya, by the way...This country is still in a pretty big Economic Depression.payup...


----------



## eatonpaving

noaa has snow in the forecast for monday night, low of 30


----------



## TheXpress2002

eatonpaving;1513421 said:


> noaa has snow in the forecast for monday night, low of 30


...again nothing of substance. Timing of the system is not in our favor.


----------



## TJSNOW

TheXpress2002;1513449 said:


> ...again nothing of substance. Timing of the system is not in our favor.


So...What you are saying is that we should downgrade to Defcon 1........:salute:......:waving:


----------



## TheXpress2002

TJSNOW;1513510 said:


> So...What you are saying is that we should downgrade to Defcon 1........:salute:......:waving:


This week is quite uneventful. I am watching mid next week, as a system looks to impact us with some form of precip and colder temps as it relates to a system 50 days ago.


----------



## Lightningllc

Can't wait til next spring


----------



## RoystonLawn

*looking for sidewalk crews in lansing michigan*

Hey guys, Im looking for sidewalk crews in the lansing michigan area that are looking to pick up some more work. must have abilities to salt the walks as well. I have 3 to 4 decent sized walks that I am needing some help on.

Thanks everyone and hope you all have a great winter!

Tyler


----------



## dfd9

terrapro;1513207 said:


> We can take this elsewhere. I do not agree with the amendments to the Constitution but do you honestly think Bush/Cheney handled 9/11 better then anyone else would have? Not trying to start an argument for a very dynamic situation I am just saying with the massive amount of support behind people of that stature do you honestly think someone else would have done worse or better?


Too bad there isn't a politics section here.

As to your question, I can't answer it. I said they did better than Gore. I did not say better than anyone. You changed the discussion by going from a specific to a generality.

As to the last question, I'm sure Gore would have done far worse but also believe that there are others who could have done better. But we won't know, because Bush was in office.

And I don't think he handled it like should have been, either.



TJSNOW;1513260 said:


> The American Voters are Stupid.......Should we forget the Steaming pile of Dung that Bush and Cheney left this country in......


Amen.

Back to your regularly scheduled broadcast. Good, I need 1 more week of getting ready.


----------



## P&M Landscaping

I still have my Western 1000 spreader. This thing is in great shape, hardly used. Comes with harness and variable speed controller. Asking $900 OBO, these units run $1600+ new. Call Peter (734)934-1628


----------



## Lightningllc

What's a better plow. 

boss 9'2" Vxt

Western wide out


----------



## TJSNOW

Lightningllc;1514069 said:


> What's a better plow.
> 
> boss 9'2" Vxt
> 
> Western wide out


*Wideout.......*payup.......:salute:.......:waving:


----------



## terrapro

It is snowing by the way.


----------



## Moonlighter

Actually made a small snow ball from snow on the car, nothing sticking but still really nice to see snow again.


----------



## P&M Landscaping

Few flakes were just falling in dearborn. Getting close!


----------



## madskier1986

Anybody starting to put stakes out yet? I was thinking of starting marking my driveways next week if I have free time.


----------



## hosejockey4506

i wait until the last minute so the hood rats dont steal them, i hate marking properties twice


----------



## MPM

*trans trouble*

hey guys, been havin alot of trouble with my 04 chevy hd 4l80e, what trans shops do you recommend??


----------



## Lightningllc

Hitech trans in Farmington hills


----------



## goinggreen

Hey Tyler i think im the only one in lansing on here. Give me a call im looking for a little extra side work 
517-582-7587 i will be in the office most of the day
Brandon


----------



## Lightningllc

EMPLOYERS::::::

Read this: http://www.nypost.com/p/news/opinio..._obamacare_now_reality_YT42eCrsbtZC3KbDONGm4O

This is next too::: http://www.infowars.com/why-obama-wants-your-guns-and-the-rest-of-your-freedoms


----------



## dfd9

Lightningllc;1515201 said:


> EMPLOYERS::::::
> 
> Read this: http://www.nypost.com/p/news/opinio..._obamacare_now_reality_YT42eCrsbtZC3KbDONGm4O
> 
> This is next too::: http://www.infowars.com/why-obama-wants-your-guns-and-the-rest-of-your-freedoms


So long Amerika. :crying:


----------



## Leisure Time LC

Glad I do not have employees any longer...


----------



## Metro Lawn

I think you are going to see places hiring double the workers and all of them will be working part time, which will cause misleading employment numbers as well.


----------



## Lightningllc

It's sad to think what is gonna happen to small business. Prices are gonna go up, costs will be higher across the board, it will cost 5-10% more to operate. 

I know my unemployment rate is 12% and my work comp is 7%. So every hundred my guys make 19% goes to those 2 expenses, let alone payroll tax.

We will be forced to raise our prices to make money, the one man outfits will be making out with no employee expenses. 

I wonder how the subcontract rules will be now ???


----------



## newhere

im really looking forward to the crash thats coming, i know we will all be ok. I want to see the economy take a nose dive when obamacare goes into full effect, i want to see the unemployment rates rise and watch the people finally realize what happened to them. 

looking forward to saying " told ya so" to a few people!


----------



## Tscape

newhere;1515551 said:


> im really looking forward to the crash thats coming, i know we will all be ok. I want to see the economy take a nose dive when obamacare goes into full effect, i want to see the unemployment rates rise and watch the people finally realize what happened to them.
> 
> looking forward to saying " told ya so" to a few people!


Why? It will be blamed on conservatives and Republicans as surely as the 2008 crash was. To openly wish for such things sounds kind of un-American, I must say.


----------



## WMHLC

Obamacare doesn't apply to employers that have less than 50 employees so I would think alot of companies nothing is going to change as far as your expenses. Most employers with 25 or more currently provide health care to its employees so its not going to change that much.

I hate obama as much as everybody here, but I'm not going to let him put me out of business I will change the way I work and I will figure out a way to beat him.


----------



## newhere

Tscape;1515553 said:


> Why? It will be blamed on conservatives and Republicans as surely as the 2008 crash was. To openly wish for such things sounds kind of un-American, I must say.


no one is going to blame obamacare and its aftermath on republicans. When the economy does slow he will have a hard time pushing that all the way back to bush.....good luck with that. The American people can be gullible but thats going to be a stretch.


----------



## Tscape

newhere;1515568 said:


> no one is going to blame obamacare and its aftermath on republicans. When the economy does slow he will have a hard time pushing that all the way back to bush.....good luck with that. The American people can be gullible but thats going to be a stretch.


Have you not been around long enough to see how they work? 2008: blamed on Bush. I guess that doesn't seem ridiculous anymore. Why? Because libs have pounded on it for so long. The truth is 2008 was set in motion by Clinton, Barney Frank, Chris Dodd, Nancy Pelosi, et. al., who thought that everyone ought to have a house regardless of their ability to pay for it. Now, we have all been told so much that it was because of greedy Wall Street types that it is the accepted version of the story. I have talked to enough libs until I am blue in the face, but they never accept the truth.

Here is an example of the new truth that they will push: Boehner, Paul Ryan, and their bunch of Republican obstructionists allowed us to go over the financial cliff, because they did not compromise and the sequestration went through on January 2. This will mean massive military cuts, and massive tax hikes. Research for yourself if you don't know what that is and why it is most assuredly Obama's fault.

Libs are just better at pissing and moaning until their version of the truth (pushed by the mainstream press) is accepted.

All this will go along nicely with The Middle East going to hell. Watch what is happening with the new Egypt reacting to Israel killing the military leader of Hamas, and Obama putting tons of daylight between the USA and Israel. Powder keg.


----------



## newhere

i couldnt agree with what you say more. Maybe im being a bit more hopeful that they will finally come to see the buck cant be passed forever. When obamacare tanks that one will be the sticking point.


----------



## Tscape

So, wishing the worst for our country at this point is unwise, I would say. When the worst is most assuredly coming. As Americans we need to find a way to survive it as best we can.


----------



## GreenAcresFert

You guys are so dramatic.


----------



## Tscape

GreenAcresFert;1515622 said:


> You guys are so dramatic.


----------



## RayRay

Really??? Worrying about the President?? I'd be more worried about all the low ball bidders who continue to match whatever low bid the customer wants just to get the job. Bid fair so we all can make a living & stick to IT!!! Remember the "winning bid" is often the loser these days..There are many hidden costs in snow removal as many of you know.......

Talked to an Insurance man today, he said everything is up in the air & nothing is set.The one thing he did say is if you have less than 50 employees it will have little effect on the employer. If an employee wants health insurance he will simply file with the state to receive it. I'm just repeating what he said, I have no idea till he sends me more info to read.


----------



## MrPike

The sky is falling!!!! The sky is falling!!!!
Seriously, haven't you guys ever heard about the Bush "Ownershio Society" ? It's funny you blame Clinton for a crash that happened 7 years after Bush took over, but fear Obama MAY blame Bush for economic problems that MAY happen in the future.
I'm a lot more concerned about health care costs going up 15% for the last 10 years and 40 million Americans who can't afford it, than I am how I'm going to pay for insurance for my employees when I have 50 or more. Somehow, I think I'll find a way.


----------



## Tscape

MrPike;1515870 said:


> The sky is falling!!!! The sky is falling!!!!
> Seriously, haven't you guys ever heard about the Bush "Ownershio Society" ? It's funny you blame Clinton for a crash that happened 7 years after Bush took over, but fear Obama MAY blame Bush for economic problems that MAY happen in the future.
> I'm a lot more concerned about health care costs going up 15% for the last 10 years and 40 million Americans who can't afford it, than I am how I'm going to pay for insurance for my employees when I have 50 or more. Somehow, I think I'll find a way.


And the blathering from the left begins. I never said Obama MAY blame Bush. Clean out your ears. I said, the left (such as you) WILL blame conservatives for their failings, exactly like you are doing now. The financial crisis of 2008 had very little to do with Bush or his policies. In fact, his administration warned congress almost 20 times of the conditions in Freddie Mac and Fannie Mae that would lead to the crisis. The root cause of it was the repeal of Glass-Steagall which was an effort led by liberaals in Congres: Barney Frank, Chris Dodd, Charlie Rangel, and the list goes on.

You are so confident that Obamac are is going to work? You are a fool.


----------



## Lightningllc

The thing that is most bothersome is that the government will be able to control health care and can decide our fate, we less government and more we the people.


----------



## MrPike

Tscape;1515938 said:


> And the blathering from the left begins. I never said Obama MAY blame Bush. Clean out your ears. I said, the left (such as you) WILL blame conservatives for their failings, exactly like you are doing now. The financial crisis of 2008 had very little to do with Bush or his policies. In fact, his administration warned congress almost 20 times of the conditions in Freddie Mac and Fannie Mae that would lead to the crisis. The root cause of it was the repeal of Glass-Steagall which was an effort led by liberaals in Congres: Barney Frank, Chris Dodd, Charlie Rangel, and the list goes on.
> 
> You are so confident that Obamac are is going to work? You are a fool.


First, it's pretty arrogant of you to know with certainty I'm a liberal and to know how I will react to an imaginary future crises.

Second, you need to become better informed.
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2011-...cial-crisis-commentary-by-phil-angelides.html


----------



## Tscape

I think you have self-identified as a liberal. Further, I am informed enough to know what has happened and where the blame really lies. The fact is that Obamacare is the largest entitlement program ever conceived. It was poorly written and *all *lawmakers that voted on it were not able to read it before their vote, hence Pelosi's outrageous remark that "we need to pass the bill to know what is in it." It was an egregious abuse of power to have passed it. It will necessarily lead to rationing of services to citizens as they grow older. Will the bureacracy approve your heart cath if you are 80 years old? That remains to be seen, but as a matter of practical purposes it *will* be decided by the government.


----------



## dfd9

Tscape;1515553 said:


> Why? It will be blamed on conservatives and Republicans as surely as the 2008 crash was. To openly wish for such things sounds kind of un-American, I must say.


It can't be blamed on conservatives, because there are only maybe 5 true conservatives in the GOP party, in Congress.

As for wishing the worst, we're way beyond changing things from the inside. We either need to have a failure or another revolution.



Tscape;1515595 said:


> Have you not been around long enough to see how they work? 2008: blamed on Bush. I guess that doesn't seem ridiculous anymore. Why? Because libs have pounded on it for so long. The truth is 2008 was set in motion by Clinton, Barney Frank, Chris Dodd, Nancy Pelosi, et. al., who thought that everyone ought to have a house regardless of their ability to pay for it. Now, we have all been told so much that it was because of greedy Wall Street types that it is the accepted version of the story. I have talked to enough libs until I am blue in the face, but they never accept the truth.
> 
> Here is an example of the new truth that they will push: Boehner, Paul Ryan, and their bunch of Republican obstructionists allowed us to go over the financial cliff, because they did not compromise and the sequestration went through on January 2. This will mean massive military cuts, and massive tax hikes. Research for yourself if you don't know what that is and why it is most assuredly Obama's fault.
> 
> Libs are just better at pissing and moaning until their version of the truth (pushed by the mainstream press) is accepted.
> 
> All this will go along nicely with The Middle East going to hell. Watch what is happening with the new Egypt reacting to Israel killing the military leader of Hamas, and Obama putting tons of daylight between the USA and Israel. Powder keg.


Bush is to blame. So are the Dems. So are the 98% of the Repubs in Congress. The greater majority allowed the Dems to force banks into bad financing. The greater majority voted for the bailout. The greater majority voted for NDAA. The greater majority are about 2 levels less progressive than Obama is. The only difference between the R's and D's right now is how fast we fall off that cliff. The Dems are sprinting, the GOP is at a fast trot.



Tscape;1515970 said:


> I think you have self-identified as a liberal. Further, I am informed enough to know what has happened and where the blame really lies. The fact is that Obamacare is the largest entitlement program ever conceived. It was poorly written and *all *lawmakers that voted on it were not able to read it before their vote, hence Pelosi's outrageous remark that "we need to pass the bill to know what is in it." It was an egregious abuse of power to have passed it. It will necessarily lead to rationing of services to citizens as they grow older. Will the bureacracy approve your heart cath if you are 80 years old? That remains to be seen, but as a matter of practical purposes it *will* be decided by the government.


This is such horse hockey. Right this very second, the GOP could make a stand and defund Obamacare or any other single program he has passed, but they won't. The House holds the purse strings of the country. The GOP has control of the House, and has.

To lay blame completely at the Dems feet is ignorance at best.


----------



## IC-Smoke

Start putting up the fence now!



> Peacefully grant the State of Michigan to withdraw from the United States of America and create its own NEW government.


https://petitions.whitehouse.gov/pe...ca-and-create-its-own-new-government/022SsMWp


----------



## Lightningllc

Thom Robb for president. That would solve things.


----------



## Luther

Oh sweet...I like political talk. Thumbs Up

Burning question ~ How come I can't remember Obama's daughters names? He's going to be starting a second term for God's sake.

I remember Chelsea. I know Bush had a gay daughter. I even remember Billy...Jimmy's brother.

But for the life of me I can never remember Obama's girls names...what's up with that?


----------



## Lightningllc

Because she's a secret just like his birth certificate and college records.


----------



## Tscape

OMG, Jim, CHENEY has a gay daughter. Bush has two hetero cuties.

You don't know Obama's daughters' names because you, like so many of us, can't stand to hear him talk anymore. Sasha and Malia are mentioned whenever he gets a chance.


----------



## irlandscaper

Umm, am I at the right site? This still is PLOWsite.


----------



## Luther

Tscape;1516038 said:


> OMG, Jim, CHENEY has a gay daughter. Bush has two hetero cuties.


Oh geez, you're absolutely correct Mike...this is embarrassing. 

Looks like I need to work on my memory, eh?

Will showing my AARP card give me a free pass?


----------



## TJSNOW

Tscape;1515595 said:


> Have you not been around long enough to see how they work? 2008: blamed on Bush. I guess that doesn't seem ridiculous anymore. Why? Because libs have pounded on it for so long. The truth is 2008 was set in motion by Clinton, Barney Frank, Chris Dodd, Nancy Pelosi, et. al., who thought that everyone ought to have a house regardless of their ability to pay for it. Now, we have all been told so much that it was because of greedy Wall Street types that it is the accepted version of the story. I have talked to enough libs until I am blue in the face, but they never accept the truth.
> 
> Here is an example of the new truth that they will push: Boehner, Paul Ryan, and their bunch of Republican obstructionists allowed us to go over the financial cliff, because they did not compromise and the sequestration went through on January 2. This will mean massive military cuts, and massive tax hikes. Research for yourself if you don't know what that is and why it is most assuredly Obama's fault.
> 
> Libs are just better at pissing and moaning until their version of the truth (pushed by the mainstream press) is accepted.
> 
> All this will go along nicely with The Middle East going to hell. Watch what is happening with the new Egypt reacting to Israel killing the military leader of Hamas, and Obama putting tons of daylight between the USA and Israel. Powder keg.


One question then.???....How come the 8 years Bush was in office he did nothing to correct Clintons wrongs.....Because he was to busy helping his buddys in the Big Banks rape and pillage this country...Thats why.....We can all sit here and try to pin this on Obama.....But, Bush has a much blame in this mess than anyone...Along with congress ......


----------



## TJSNOW

newhere;1515551 said:


> im really looking forward to the crash thats coming, i know we will all be ok. I want to see the economy take a nose dive when obamacare goes into full effect, i want to see the unemployment rates rise and watch the people finally realize what happened to them.
> 
> looking forward to saying " told ya so" to a few people!





Tscape;1515553 said:


> Why? It will be blamed on conservatives and Republicans as surely as the 2008 crash was. To openly wish for such things sounds kind of un-American, I must say.





WMHLC;1515559 said:


> Obamacare doesn't apply to employers that have less than 50 employees so I would think alot of companies nothing is going to change as far as your expenses. Most employers with 25 or more currently provide health care to its employees so its not going to change that much.
> 
> I hate obama as much as everybody here, but I'm not going to let him put me out of business I will change the way I work and I will figure out a way to beat him.





newhere;1515568 said:


> no one is going to blame obamacare and its aftermath on republicans. When the economy does slow he will have a hard time pushing that all the way back to bush.....good luck with that. The American people can be gullible but thats going to be a stretch.





Tscape;1515595 said:


> Have you not been around long enough to see how they work? 2008: blamed on Bush. I guess that doesn't seem ridiculous anymore. Why? Because libs have pounded on it for so long. The truth is 2008 was set in motion by Clinton, Barney Frank, Chris Dodd, Nancy Pelosi, et. al., who thought that everyone ought to have a house regardless of their ability to pay for it. Now, we have all been told so much that it was because of greedy Wall Street types that it is the accepted version of the story. I have talked to enough libs until I am blue in the face, but they never accept the truth.
> 
> Here is an example of the new truth that they will push: Boehner, Paul Ryan, and their bunch of Republican obstructionists allowed us to go over the financial cliff, because they did not compromise and the sequestration went through on January 2. This will mean massive military cuts, and massive tax hikes. Research for yourself if you don't know what that is and why it is most assuredly Obama's fault.
> 
> Libs are just better at pissing and moaning until their version of the truth (pushed by the mainstream press) is accepted.
> 
> All this will go along nicely with The Middle East going to hell. Watch what is happening with the new Egypt reacting to Israel killing the military leader of Hamas, and Obama putting tons of daylight between the USA and Israel. Powder keg.





newhere;1515605 said:


> i couldnt agree with what you say more. Maybe im being a bit more hopeful that they will finally come to see the buck cant be passed forever. When obamacare tanks that one will be the sticking point.





Tscape;1515609 said:


> So, wishing the worst for our country at this point is unwise, I would say. When the worst is most assuredly coming. As Americans we need to find a way to survive it as best we can.





Tscape;1515641 said:


>





Tscape;1515938 said:


> And the blathering from the left begins. I never said Obama MAY blame Bush. Clean out your ears. I said, the left (such as you) WILL blame conservatives for their failings, exactly like you are doing now. The financial crisis of 2008 had very little to do with Bush or his policies. In fact, his administration warned congress almost 20 times of the conditions in Freddie Mac and Fannie Mae that would lead to the crisis. The root cause of it was the repeal of Glass-Steagall which was an effort led by liberaals in Congres: Barney Frank, Chris Dodd, Charlie Rangel, and the list goes on.
> 
> You are so confident that Obamac are is going to work? You are a fool.


.....Yikes


----------



## Tscape

I see we are all a bunch of political heavyweights


----------



## TJSNOW

Tscape;1516102 said:


> I see we are all a bunch of political heavyweights


Just like you.......:laughing::laughing::laughing:......We all know you are the smartest kid in the class......We all bow to your wisdom


----------



## TheXpress2002

We desperately need some snow


----------



## eatonpaving

TheXpress2002;1516114 said:


> We desperately need some snow


yes we do and when might we, get some.


----------



## boss75

*Michigan Property Maintenance*

Has anyone worked for Michigan Property Maintenance as an employee or a sub contractor, I would like to know what kind of an employer they are.


----------



## eatonpaving

*salter is installed*

with the saltdogg on my ram seemed kinda big, now it seems small. might get the 4 yarder next year....


----------



## TGS Inc.

*NOAA has put out their predictions...*

Sounds good too me. The most important thing I feel is the following:

"The combination of an active clipper pattern and occasional chances for 
stronger systems emerging from the Ohio Valley during oscillations in the 
pattern or during active subtropical jet periods offer no reason to forecast a 
significant departure from typical SE Michigan snowfall patterns."

http://www.crh.noaa.gov/images/dtx/web/dtx_winter_2012_2013.pdf


----------



## Luther

TheXpress2002;1516114 said:


> We desperately need some snow


Wayne county was salting this morning.

We salted for the 4th time this morning.


----------



## eatonpaving

TCLA;1516349 said:


> Wayne county was salting this morning.
> 
> We salted for the 4th time this morning.


frost on the lots?????my road and drive are dry.


----------



## TheXpress2002

eatonpaving;1516116 said:


> yes we do and when might we, get some.


Pattern change is late next week.


----------



## Luther

TheXpress2002;1516357 said:


> Pattern change is late next week.


Awesome.

All we need are the freezing temps to create real nice man made conditions to deal with.


----------



## grassmaster06

Hey eaton how did you connect your to the spreader,angelos said there is a brown wire for lights in the saltdogg harness but I can't seem to find it


----------



## eatonpaving

grassmaster06;1516364 said:


> Hey eaton how did you connect your to the spreader,angelos said there is a brown wire for lights in the saltdogg harness but I can't seem to find it


yes their ios, it comes out of the harness, i was told that the older ones dont have it....


----------



## redskinsfan34

TCLA;1516349 said:


> Wayne county was salting this morning.
> 
> We salted for the 4th time this morning.


Huh? Salted what? Dry as a bone in Washtenaw. You're in Wayne counrty?


----------



## Lightningllc

No more twinkles, ho-ho's. what is a snow fighter to do???


----------



## TheXpress2002

Lightningllc;1516415 said:


> No more twinkles, ho-ho's. what is a snow fighter to do???


I am sure you will have enough jerky to get through the season


----------



## Lightningllc

Ya. 4 deer is good.


----------



## grassmaster06

Anyone need a afe cold air intake kit for a 2001-2004 duramax ,it's in great shape$ 85 and it located in Wyandotte


----------



## 2FAST4U

Just found out I lost a snow bid for an HOA...ended up going for half of what my quote was, WTF....guess it went to centry, anyone heard of them?


----------



## bln

Where was the snow bid at,


----------



## 2FAST4U

Harrison twp


----------



## boss75

*Twink*

Are they already off the shelf, or do they have a cut off day?http://www.plowsite.com/images/smilies/help.gif


----------



## bln

Hey Justin, you can load up on twinkies and stock pile. They are good for like 80 years.


----------



## P&M Landscaping

I swung through the hostess outlet across from my shop, you think it was the end of the world... Shelves were empty.. Got one of the last Twinkie boxes


----------



## TJSNOW

redskinsfan34;1516391 said:


> Huh? Salted what? Dry as a bone in Washtenaw. You're in Wayne counrty?


Puddle Chasers...............payup...........Thumbs Up


----------



## Lightningllc

Think we will be salting in the am. Lol.


----------



## terrapro

TJSNOW;1516574 said:


> Puddle Chasers...............payup...........Thumbs Up


0 tolerance means 0 tolerance.


----------



## Greenstar lawn

2FAST4U;1516427 said:


> Just found out I lost a snow bid for an HOA...ended up going for half of what my quote was, WTF....guess it went to centry, anyone heard of them?


You lost Glen mar?


----------



## 2FAST4U

No Mazachect behind the school. Glen mars loyal


----------



## TJSNOW

terrapro;1516736 said:


> 0 tolerance means 0 tolerance.


Yes....I know.......This isn't my first Rodeo............:waving:.......:laughing:


----------



## Luther

terrapro;1516736 said:


> 0 tolerance means 0 tolerance.


Zero tolerance? These guys are negative tolerance! Salted it for the fifth time now early this morning.

As a matter of fact, I just came from this site because of the e-mails flying about how slippery it is right now! 55 and sunny, salt residue everywhere...more than enough to make anyone cringe. Took lots of pics. Wet can be slippery, but it certainly isn't icy.

I can't change the wet condition, as they themselves create it.


----------



## TJSNOW

TCLA;1516988 said:


> Zero tolerance? These guys are negative tolerance! Salted it for the fifth time now early this morning.
> 
> As a matter of fact, I just came from this site because of the e-mails flying about how slippery it is right now! 55 and sunny, salt residue everywhere...more than enough to make anyone cringe. Took lots of pics. Wet can be slippery, but it certainly isn't icy.
> 
> I can't change the wet condition, as they themselves create it.


Salted for the 5th time????....Good deal...UNLESS they are seasonal...........


----------



## M & D LAWN

Quick maintenance question. What does everyone use when changing the fluid in their plows. Plow manufacturer specific fluid or ATF?


----------



## Lightningllc

Angelo's blue foam fluid.


----------



## P&M Landscaping

I use the manufacture specified fluid, no need to add a dry gas then to help keep out moisture.


----------



## terrapro

TCLA;1516988 said:


> Zero tolerance? These guys are negative tolerance! Salted it for the fifth time now early this morning.
> 
> As a matter of fact, I just came from this site because of the e-mails flying about how slippery it is right now! 55 and sunny, salt residue everywhere...more than enough to make anyone cringe. Took lots of pics. Wet can be slippery, but it certainly isn't icy.
> 
> I can't change the wet condition, as they themselves create it.


No way?! What in the world are you guys doing that needs that kind of attention? A skating ice rink for the elderly and disabled?


----------



## TheXpress2002

Well in the upcoming days new winter forecasts will be released. Questions are starting to arise that the original forecasts are going to be thrown out and a much colder and snowier forecast will be forth coming. Numerous reasons contribute to this one being a more neutral rather than an El Nino winter. What this means for us is the southern jet interacts more with the northern jet with the moisture overriding the colder air. It was also stated that winter would be much more end loaded with a slow start. Latest indications are for the polar jet becoming dislodged and parking over the eastern United States for an extended period of time in December. With any intraction with the southern jet will lead to potentially a snowier December than expected. First impact looks to be around the 28th of this month followed by the 1st and 4th of December


----------



## Moonlighter

You are the man Express thanks for the update, now I have something to be thankful for LOL.


----------



## eatonpaving

TheXpress2002;1517876 said:


> Well in the upcoming days new winter forecasts will be released. Questions are starting to arise that the original forecasts are going to be thrown out and a much colder and snowier forecast will be forth coming. Numerous reasons contribute to this one being a more neutral rather than an El Nino winter. What this means for us is the southern jet interacts more with the northern jet with the moisture overriding the colder air. It was also stated that winter would be much more end loaded with a slow start. Latest indications are for the polar jet becoming dislodged and parking over the eastern United States for an extended period of time in December. With any intraction with the southern jet will lead to potentially a snowier December than expected. First impact looks to be around the 28th of this month followed by the 1st and 4th of December


cool, i am going to bed, someone wake me up on the 27th.....


----------



## TGS Inc.

TheXpress2002;1517876 said:


> Well in the upcoming days new winter forecasts will be released. Questions are starting to arise that the original forecasts are going to be thrown out and a much colder and snowier forecast will be forth coming. Numerous reasons contribute to this one being a more neutral rather than an El Nino winter. What this means for us is the southern jet interacts more with the northern jet with the moisture overriding the colder air. It was also stated that winter would be much more end loaded with a slow start. Latest indications are for the polar jet becoming dislodged and parking over the eastern United States for an extended period of time in December. With any intraction with the southern jet will lead to potentially a snowier December than expected. First impact looks to be around the 28th of this month followed by the 1st and 4th of December


Thumbs Up Thumbs Up

:salute:

Awesome! Thanks Xpress


----------



## MJK

TheXpress2002;1517876 said:


> Well in the upcoming days new winter forecasts will be released. Questions are starting to arise that the original forecasts are going to be thrown out and a much colder and snowier forecast will be forth coming. Numerous reasons contribute to this one being a more neutral rather than an El Nino winter. What this means for us is the southern jet interacts more with the northern jet with the moisture overriding the colder air. It was also stated that winter would be much more end loaded with a slow start. Latest indications are for the polar jet becoming dislodged and parking over the eastern United States for an extended period of time in December. With any intraction with the southern jet will lead to potentially a snowier December than expected. First impact looks to be around the 28th of this month followed by the 1st and 4th of December


I srsly only click through this thread to see your post, I'm willing to bet you have more fans then you know about


----------



## snowman6

Thanks Xpress, Hopefully everything comes together as needed..:salute:Thumbs Up


----------



## dfd9

TheXpress2002;1517876 said:


> Well in the upcoming days new winter forecasts will be released. Questions are starting to arise that the original forecasts are going to be thrown out and a much colder and snowier forecast will be forth coming. Numerous reasons contribute to this one being a more neutral rather than an El Nino winter. What this means for us is the southern jet interacts more with the northern jet with the moisture overriding the colder air. It was also stated that winter would be much more end loaded with a slow start. Latest indications are for the polar jet becoming dislodged and parking over the eastern United States for an extended period of time in December. With any intraction with the southern jet will lead to potentially a snowier December than expected. First impact looks to be around the 28th of this month followed by the 1st and 4th of December


Big surprise.

Well, sort of.

I can't wait to see an end loaded winter, March has sucked for a long time.


----------



## Lightningllc

Damit, ba humbug, I want a no snow winter here but snow like a SOB in the UP, I want to go snowmobiling this winter for weeks on end!!!!!


----------



## 2FAST4U

Let me know when were leaving for a snowmobile trip Justin!! Didnt get to ride at all last year


----------



## Leisure Time LC

you guys can always come out here and ride


----------



## eatonpaving

*chainsaw*

i have a few stihls for sale

1 041 with 24 inch bar, great shape 250.00

2. ms290 20 inch bar like new 425.00

3.ms290 with 18 inch bar, good shape 325.00


----------



## TheXpress2002

Before everyone peels out for the holiday I wanted to quickly update mid next week. There are indications that a low pressure system from the Texas panhandle will ride up the spine of the Appalachians next Tuesday night Wednesday. At this moment cold air will be in place and a favorable position for SE Mich to receive a nice swath of snow. This will not be a crippling storm but will should test all if us right out of the gates.


----------



## Luther

Anyone know who B&J parking lot maintenance is?


----------



## Lightningllc

No but I see them around. Older trucks


----------



## eatonpaving

TCLA;1519115 said:


> Anyone know who B&J parking lot maintenance is?


yes, why......known him for a long time


----------



## Luther

Our shop manager went to his yard today to buy a plow frame. Bob rudely and aggressively ran him off when he realized what company he was from. Greg is a pretty mellow guy, and Bob was pretty insulting to him. There was no need for his behavior.

Just trying to figure out what his deal is. I have never met him, or even know who the heck he is.


----------



## Milwaukee

TCLA;1519115 said:


> Anyone know who B&J parking lot maintenance is?


Yes they are known for sell garbage at overprice they want.


----------



## eatonpaving

TCLA;1519153 said:


> Our shop manager went to his yard today to buy a plow frame. Bob rudely and aggressively ran him off when he realized what company he was from. Greg is a pretty mellow guy, and Bob was pretty insulting to him. There was no need for his behavior.
> 
> Just trying to figure out what his deal is. I have never met him, or even know who the heck he is.


he's a jerk, been that way for years...i used to get my sealer their, about 20 years ago...and most of what he sells is junk...


----------



## brandonslc

Does anyone know where I can buy a metal spinner for a 2 yard saltdogg?? Trying to replace the plastic one


----------



## Luther

Did you try JThomas?


----------



## Luther

eatonpaving;1519162 said:


> he's a jerk, been that way for years...i used to get my sealer their, about 20 years ago...and most of what he sells is junk...


I understand now.

Apparently we took over "one of his sites" in the past.


----------



## M & D LAWN

brandonslc;1519170 said:


> Does anyone know where I can buy a metal spinner for a 2 yard saltdogg?? Trying to replace the plastic one


How about the poly spinner? No corrosion then.


----------



## eatonpaving

TCLA;1519184 said:


> I understand now.
> 
> Apparently we took over "one of his sites" in the past.


cool, i have been taking his sealcoat work for many years....if i know he bid on a job i try my best to beat it...


----------



## Lightningllc

Angelo's has the best replacement parts for salt doggs.


----------



## Tscape

Ah, the snowplow Nazi...Angelo's. Best price on everything. Worst attitude on everything. On that note, anybody try Bader & Sons? Are they everything that Thesier's was?


----------



## bln

Yes they are, and they have more parts in stock.


----------



## GreenAcresFert

Just got a new V blade there... Stopped working with wolverine. Had just as good an experience with Bader that I used to have with Theiser when I would take spray equipment there. Erick was my guy


----------



## terrapro

bln;1519309 said:


> Yes they are, and they have more parts in stock.


Thumbs Up More parts is great cause they had a bunch in the first place.


----------



## Green Glacier

:waving: Happy Thanksgiving Everyone


----------



## Lightningllc

I remember 6 or 7 years ago a bunch of snow fell. Today it's gonna be 65 degrees today. Happy thanksgiving everyone.


----------



## snowman6

Happy Thanksgiving. Hopefully next week will work out and then WINTER will be underway.:waving:


----------



## Moonlighter

Happy Thanksgiving all!


----------



## TJSNOW

Lightningllc;1519455 said:


> I remember 6 or 7 years ago a bunch of snow fell. Today it's gonna be 65 degrees today. Happy thanksgiving everyone.


Heading out to play 9 Holes....Then off to eat......:salute:

Merry Thanksgiving Everyone......xysport


----------



## grassmaster06

Hey eaton how much farther did your salt dogg throw when you added those spinner extenders,and did it mess with your spread pattern?


----------



## eatonpaving

grassmaster06;1519617 said:


> Hey eaton how much farther did your salt dogg throw when you added those spinner extenders,and did it mess with your spread pattern?


70 feet and it evened out the pattern, at the kohl's i plow i can salt 2 lanes with one pass, but with cars in the lot you have to slow it way down...


----------



## eatonpaving

eatonpaving;1519641 said:


> 70 feet and it evened out the pattern, at the kohl's i plow i can salt 2 lanes with one pass, but with cars in the lot you have to slow it way down...


heres a vid of it in action,


----------



## eatonpaving

eatonpaving;1519643 said:


> heres a vid of it in action,


now the salt was bouncing and rolling to the 70 mark, it did not hit the ground till it was 55' from the truck, in stock form it had trouble making 30', this year its a foot higher on the stake bed than last year..


----------



## grassmaster06

Thanks man I'm gonna try the extentions .


----------



## TheXpress2002

Little update....Models are in a scary agreement today regarding Tuesday night/Wednesday. Everything is showing a northern track and a little more potent system with 90% of the event as all snow. We all know specifics are hard to nail down 5 days out but current forecast temps are to high IMO and look to be in the low 30's and mid 20's overnight I would not rule out this system being capable of at least 3-5 inches of snow AT THIS TIME


----------



## grassmaster06

I still can't find the wire on my saltdogg 2000 for the lights ,this spreader is brand new .mayby I'm looking in the wrong spot


----------



## TheXpress2002

grassmaster06;1519796 said:


> I still can't find the wire on my saltdogg 2000 for the lights ,this spreader is brand new .mayby I'm looking in the wrong spot


My 4000 didnt have one. I had to add it.


----------



## eatonpaving

http://www.hpc.ncep.noaa.gov/discussions/hpcdiscussions.php?disc=qpfhsd

looks to be getting started.......


----------



## brandonslc

TheXpress2002;1519801 said:


> My 4000 didnt have one. I had to add it.


I bought 6 new ones a couple weeks ago, and only 2 had the wire for the lights. The ones that didn't I just connected it to the power wire on the motor !


----------



## Green Glacier

TheXpress2002;1519789 said:


> Little update....Models are in a scary agreement today regarding Tuesday night/Wednesday. Everything is showing a northern track and a little more potent system with 90% of the event as all snow. We all know specifics are hard to nail down 5 days out but current forecast temps are to high IMO and look to be in the low 30's and mid 20's overnight I would not rule out this system being capable of at least 3-5 inches of snow AT THIS TIME


Thanks for the Update Xpress payup


----------



## TGS Inc.

It never fails....Not a good time to be relaxing in Florida! Now investigating earlier flights home!

Appreciate all the weather updates!

-Wayne


----------



## Lightningllc

I'm on my way to Philly, I hope it doesn't snow in the next 2 days.


----------



## grassmaster06

So if I hook the light to positive side of of one of the motors won't the light dim or get brighter depending on the spreader setting?


----------



## TheXpress2002

Just run a separate wire off the vibrator, constant load


----------



## TJSNOW

TheXpress2002;1519789 said:


> Little update....Models are in a scary agreement today regarding Tuesday night/Wednesday. Everything is showing a northern track and a little more potent system with 90% of the event as all snow. We all know specifics are hard to nail down 5 days out but current forecast temps are to high IMO and look to be in the low 30's and mid 20's overnight I would not rule out this system being capable of at least 3-5 inches of snow AT THIS TIME


Should we take it to a.........................:waving:


----------



## alternative

Ryan
What about this weekend ? salting or too warm?


----------



## eatonpaving

alternative;1520020 said:


> Ryan
> What about this weekend ? salting or too warm?


low of 27 tonight, and its snowing now


----------



## brandonslc

Anyone think we will be salting tonight ?


----------



## TGS Inc.

brandonslc;1520033 said:


> Anyone think we will be salting tonight ?


I really doubt it. Ground temps still really warm. 38 degrees on Sat.

What is everyone else thinking??


----------



## eatonpaving

TGS Inc.;1520052 said:


> I really doubt it. Ground temps still really warm. 38 degrees on Sat.
> 
> What is everyone else thinking??


my driveway temp is 37 as of 3pm, its going to 27 tonight, with no salt residue and the ground being wet it will freeze, seen it last year...


----------



## M & D LAWN

Couple of weeks ago when we had below freezing temps, had puddles freeze at my yard. Wouldn't be out of the realm of possibility tonight.


----------



## terrapro

Threatening up to 1/2" tonight here.


----------



## Ice Melters.biz

*Salt - bagged - brine*

We have salt brine, mineral well brine, rock salt, Dragon Melt, and Peladow. Anyone needing ice control products along the I-696, I-75, or I-94 corridors, we have what you need. We are located in Warren and will be open 24 hours as needed. We are always available during the work week for pickups. We deliver 2,500 gallon loads of brine. Give us a call for more information. See our banner ad at the top of this page. For more information, click on our banner ad and you will be directed to our website. For your convenience, we take MC, VISA, and AM-EX.


----------



## rjstone4

TGS Inc.;1520052 said:


> I really doubt it. Ground temps still really warm. 38 degrees on Sat.
> 
> What is everyone else thinking??


We are more then likely salting due to all the shoppers


----------



## TheXpress2002

Just traveled US23 and the pavement is wet and temps were 32 The wind is doing a good job drying things out but certain areas could be tricky if the snow showers are presistent. Winds should shift here soon ending the LES bands


----------



## TheXpress2002

Tuesday- Horrible and inconsistant model runs today. Tomorrow the short range come into play


----------



## bln

Ryan, I can't thank you enough for what you bring to the table.


----------



## Frankland

Bln (brad) give me a call, been trying to get a hold of you to sub for us. Or pm me


----------



## Lightningllc

It's snowing good in Sandusky Ohio, last night Cleveland was getting hammered.


----------



## TJSNOW

Lightningllc;1520302 said:


> It's snowing good in Sandusky Ohio, last night Cleveland was getting* hammered*.


I got Hammerd last night also............:waving:


----------



## TheXpress2002

The system as of right now currently looks to stay to the south for Tuesday. Will still keep an eye on a northwest track.


----------



## Summerlawn

I am having flashbacks from last year. They all seemed to miss us.


----------



## eatonpaving

Summerlawn;1520412 said:



> I am having flashbacks from last year. They all seemed to miss us.


yep, starting to look that way...


----------



## 2FAST4U

Really guys, its only the end of november. Lets clam down about a storm missing us!! Talk to you next week ryan!


----------



## Summerlawn

I am still spooked from last year....lol


----------



## eatonpaving

*ms260 pro saw*

runs perfect, needs a chain but if someone wants it i will get a new chain...case and tools included 1734-674-5822 325.00


----------



## eatonpaving

eatonpaving;1520460 said:


> runs perfect, needs a chain but if someone wants it i will get a new chain...case and tools included 1734-674-5822 325.00


 pics of saw......


----------



## Luther

A little something for tomorrow morning maybe Ryan?


----------



## snowman6

I heard something like a coating to half inch between 5-9am.


----------



## GreenAcresFert

What's everybody hearing about tomorrow morning. I'm up north and wondering if I should shoot home.


----------



## Lightningllc

Flint to Saginaw areas


----------



## terrapro

I don't know about you guys but that last band that came through laid down a dusting to 1/4".


----------



## Moonlighter

Yeah same here, getting ready to go salt.


----------



## Glockshot73!

Anyone have ground temps in the areas, dropped the damn ground laser thermometer in the dogs water bowl last night, I think 109*F is a little off.....


----------



## alternative

its barely sticking to concrete...my pavers are wet
air temp 34


----------



## Glockshot73!

alternative;1520941 said:


> its barely sticking to concrete...my pavers are wet
> air temp 34


Getting reports or areas in sterling heights covered with a half inch. Guys are sending out trucks. Air temps 29.


----------



## Superior L & L

Salting everything up here!


----------



## TheXpress2002

Canton and Plymouth are coated and slick


----------



## Metro Lawn

Nothing really sticking to pavement, but I guess I will go for a ride and check a few sites.


----------



## alternative

Anything need salt John?


----------



## Sharpcut 1

Any reports around northeast Detroit? 8 mile /Dequindre area? anyone open selling salt?


----------



## Moonlighter

Pontiac is a mess, road commission just started 30 min ago.


----------



## TheXpress2002

Snowing again in Canton.....


----------



## Lightningllc

CODE RED!!!!! Defcon 9. Just salting opens, churches, some condos and hoas.


----------



## terrapro

That was actually pretty bad. Some of it melted then refroze, anywhere there were tire tracks it froze. The county was not out until almost 8am here. People off the road everywhere, I almost got ran into half a dozen times!

Typical morning trying to go to work. Headlights won't work, windshield wipers work when they want to, valve on the sprayer frozen solid.


----------



## Lightningllc

Howell was defently worse than south Lyon. Milford had 3/4 of a inch.


----------



## Greenstar lawn

About 1/2 inch in chesterfield. So much for fall cleanups today


----------



## Ice Melters.biz

Sharpcut,

If you still need salt - we are open

2075 Kenney
Warren

east off Dequindre between 10 Mile and I-696


----------



## Allor Outdoor

Seems to me that a lot of contractors may have dropped the ball on that one....Oakland County Included!!


----------



## Luther

Allor Outdoor;1521042 said:


> Seems to me that a lot of contractors may have dropped the ball on that one....Oakland County Included!!


Yup, you bet quite a few dropped the ball.


----------



## hosejockey4506

at 3:30 am there was nothing, woke up to a full salt run late at 7am luckily its sunday


----------



## TJSNOW

Lightningllc;1520995 said:


> CODE RED!!!!! Defcon 9. Just salting opens, churches, some condos and hoas.


Now your talking.........:salute:........payup........:laughing:


----------



## Superior L & L

Allor Outdoor;1521042 said:


> Seems to me that a lot of contractors may have dropped the ball on that one....Oakland County Included!!


Even up here many people dropped the ball and we had it forecasted for a dusting. Genesee county dropped the ball also, didn't see a single truck till after 8:00am


----------



## Metro Lawn

alternative;1520955 said:


> Anything need salt John?


Sean,
Sorry, I did not see your post. If you ever need info on conditions, just call me. I only did 2 locations that are zero tol.


----------



## Lightningllc

I did churches, nursing home and a couple picky condo hoa's. it's funny after my lots are black, the other guys are just rolling out to do stuff next door. Parking lots full.


----------



## Metro Lawn

Lightningllc;1521153 said:


> I did churches, nursing home and a couple picky condo hoa's. it's funny after my lots are black, the other guys are just rolling out to do stuff next door. Parking lots full.


Yeah, I was already done and having breakfast as many of the other guys in this area were just going out.


----------



## Lightningllc

Ya at little joes, right. 

I was at a Coney Island also watching Livingston county just getting out right before it melted.


----------



## terrapro

Lightningllc;1521165 said:


> Ya at little joes, right.
> 
> I was at a Coney Island also watching Livingston county just getting out right before it melted.


Was that when you were out here? We will have to meet up some time.


----------



## Lightningllc

In Brighton, around 9 am.


Cole we need to talk


----------



## grassmaster06

Well my saltdogg 2000 spreads like a dream compared to my vee pro 6000,no comparison.all I need now is a spreader light and my pre wet system.and as for today ,I was out a 6:00 am and nobody was out .some lots didn't need anything but some were covered .I'm glad went out when I did.


----------



## M.J.C.

I Have a wetting system for a salt dogg SHPE2000 I don't use anymore if you can use it make an offer


----------



## eatonpaving

grassmaster06;1521213 said:


> Well my saltdogg 2000 spreads like a dream compared to my vee pro 6000,no comparison.all I need now is a spreader light and my pre wet system.and as for today ,I was out a 6:00 am and nobody was out .some lots didn't need anything but some were covered .I'm glad went out when I did.


by far saltdogg is the best i have used, never had electric before and its my second year on the dogg, i even got the ex80 plow with the wings, and the plow is well built and the service is super...


----------



## M & D LAWN

Just a piece of advice with the salt dogg spreader. If your salt is wet and the temp drops while your plowing it will freeze up and bridge the opening. Vibrator won't do anything. I've had it freeze within 15 minutes on really cold days. Only way to get it out is by shovel. Not fun.


----------



## eatonpaving

M & D LAWN;1521385 said:


> Just a piece of advice with the salt dogg spreader. If your salt is wet and the temp drops while your plowing it will freeze up and bridge the opening. Vibrator won't do anything. I've had it freeze within 15 minutes on really cold days. Only way to get it out is by shovel. Not fun.


thats true with any salter....


----------



## eatonpaving

eatonpaving;1521390 said:


> thats true with any salter....


and when it happens, i get the hose out of the garage and hook it to my water heater and heat it up...2 seasons ago it froze i let the hot water run for a while and when i got to the job it still had steam rolling off it...


----------



## M & D LAWN

eatonpaving;1521390 said:


> thats true with any salter....


Not with my liquid unit


----------



## Lightningllc

Once you go central hydrylics with a under tailgate spreader. You will never go electric.


----------



## eatonpaving

Lightningllc;1521441 said:


> Once you go central hydrylics with a under tailgate spreader. You will never go electric.


did that for years, and it sucked, i have had 4 dumps with central, one 5 yard and none of them come close to the setup i have now...saltdogg way more efficient. no hydro lines, no slow speed when its real cold, central is old school....


----------



## Superior L & L

Just went and checked some lots and will be out in the morning for lots of refreezing. Also have two landscape crews coming in to work on projects. 

Salt overnight, landscape though the day


----------



## Lightningllc

I have has central hydro under tailgates , gas v-boxes, electric v-boxes and I have to take central over all of them based on power / controls / less stress on alternator.

Also you can break up clumps and run sand through the central.


----------



## eatonpaving

Lightningllc;1521473 said:


> I have has central hydro under tailgates , gas v-boxes, electric v-boxes and I have to take central over all of them based on power / controls / less stress on alternator.
> 
> Also you can break up clumps and run sand through the central.


hydros are strong, but for me i love the electric..if my truck goes down i can have this spreader in another truck in an hour and back to work, with the cost of electric, ability to change trucks in a short time, the repair costs, i myself will never go back to hydros...and with the costs of new hydros installed on the truck i can buy 3 electrics....


----------



## Lightningllc

You have some good points!!! 

But It works for me.


----------



## Metro Lawn

I seem to use twice to 3 times as much salt using a central hyd unit vs the electric.


----------



## eatonpaving

Lightningllc;1521482 said:


> You have some good points!!!
> 
> But It works for me.


just like some like ford, some like chevy, some dodge...me i like all of them...chevy 1988 to 2000, dodge 1995 to 2002, ford 1977 to 1979. all are good and all have a place, i looked at a 1978 f350 stake bed, thinking about restoring it and all new updated plow and salter..


----------



## Lightningllc

Well my only option for my new truck would be the salt dog 3 yard spreader for the f450. 

Has anyone used a salt dog larger than 2 yds.


----------



## eatonpaving

Metro Lawn;1521484 said:


> I seem to use twice to 3 times as much salt using a central hyd unit vs the electric.


my salt was cut down by almost 1/2 when i got the poly box...last night i did 2 kohls,2 dollar trees,one small church and emagine theater on ford rd with 2 yds...


----------



## eatonpaving

Lightningllc;1521497 said:


> Well my only option for my new truck would be the salt dog 3 yard spreader for the f450.
> 
> Has anyone used a salt dog larger than 2 yds.


i was going to do that but i am down 3 accounts from last year..
but their nice units..


----------



## Superior L & L

Every salter has its place, and I think the salt dog electric has come a long way. But when I used electric in the old days it would just barely put enough down to melt everything. There was defiantly not enough for any residual or reburn if another snow shower comes in.


----------



## Lightningllc

I'm still up in the air on what to do to the truck. Central for 6500 or 3yd electric for 5500


----------



## TheXpress2002

Lightningllc;1521528 said:


> I'm still up in the air on what to do to the truck. Central for 6500 or 3yd electric for 5500


Go with the 4 yard. It works just fine.


----------



## grassmaster06

I might close the baffles down a bit ,they are at 3in and 5in and the auger on 3 I had a lot of salt coming out for the amount snow there was so I turned all the down to 1 .what's the best baffle setting to use


----------



## eatonpaving

grassmaster06;1521556 said:


> I might close the baffles down a bit ,they are at 3in and 5in and the auger on 3 I had a lot of salt coming out for the amount snow there was so I turned all the down to 1 .what's the best baffle setting to use


if you get salt with no chunks close the back one(closest to the cab) and open the other one about 6 inches, less strain on the auger and motor, works great, and most times you can just run the vibe and leave the auger off....


----------



## terrapro

Lightningllc;1521183 said:


> In Brighton, around 9 am.
> 
> Cole we need to talk


Wouldn't mind it, let me know or I'll get ahold of you whatever.


----------



## Lightningllc

What do you guys pay your top foreman per hour or salary. 

Just looking to see if I'm right in the area, I pay my guys salary.


----------



## terrapro

Superior L & L;1521467 said:


> Just went and checked some lots and will be out in the morning for lots of refreezing. Also have two landscape crews coming in to work on projects.
> 
> Salt overnight, landscape though the day


I just got back in from lot checks, no refreezing here.


----------



## dfd9

If money wasn't an obstacle, I'd have all central hydraulic spreaders. 

Although I have yet to use my newest electric spreader. It's the Meyer MD8 or something. 

There's nothing quite like covering up to 30'+ with a hydro spreader.


----------



## Patrick34

*Plow*

Hello guys. If anyone is looking for additional plow work, feel free to contact me. Primary service area is Troy, Auburn Hills, Rochester & Lake Orion. We are looking for plow truck sub-contractors as well as anyone with skid-loaders. Commercial properties.

If interested, please send PM or call our office. Thanks, have a good season guys.

Pat Burns
Timberland Landscape


----------



## rjstone4

Hey Lightning I'm gonna be by your neck of the woods tmwr if you still got light for that western


----------



## goinggreen

So i put my truck up for sale today, Would make a good salt truck if anyone is interested let me know looking to sell fast. 
http://lansing.craigslist.org/cto/3436755423.html


----------



## eatonpaving

goinggreen;1522151 said:


> So i put my truck up for sale today, Would make a good salt truck if anyone is interested let me know looking to sell fast.
> http://lansing.craigslist.org/cto/3436755423.html


no way i just did the same thing...same truck to....http://detroit.craigslist.org/wyn/cto/3436596886.html


----------



## goinggreen

yea i seling mine to buy a plow truck. have to sell this one first. what kind of deal can you work out on the i love my dodge but need a 4x4


----------



## eatonpaving

goinggreen;1522167 said:


> yea i seling mine to buy a plow truck. have to sell this one first. what kind of deal can you work out on the i love my dodge but need a 4x4


what kind of deal on my truck?????


----------



## RoystonLawn

*looking to sub out some lots*

Hey guys, 
I am looking to sub out some lots in the lansing area. I could use 2 to 3 trucks with v/scoop blades. All the lots are 1 inch triggers and also open on sundays!
PM me and we can discuss pricing.

Thanks,
Tyler
Royston Lawn and Landscape


----------



## Lightningllc

rjstone4;1522006 said:


> Hey Lightning I'm gonna be by your neck of the woods tmwr if you still got light for that western


Give me a call. My cell is 2482407298


----------



## grassmaster06

Anyone try those led utility lights from j thomas,I think they cost about$35 sounds like a decent price for leds


----------



## Lightningllc

Lights are junk


----------



## rjstone4

Lightningllc;1522247 said:


> Give me a call. My cell is 2482407298


sounds good thanks


----------



## Lightningllc

Has anyone tried running truck tires on there skid for snow??? I am researching it and thinking of trying something new.


----------



## M & D LAWN

There's been guys talking about that in the commercial thread. Dint know how it worked but if you search for it on plow site, you should find something.


----------



## eatonpaving

Lightningllc;1522634 said:


> Has anyone tried running truck tires on there skid for snow??? I am researching it and thinking of trying something new.


i did on my 1845 in the snow their good, but wear out real quick in the summer..


----------



## grassmaster06

How much extra speed can be expected,I thought about using my bobcat 763 on a 3 acre trucking company because sometimes its a real challange finding a place to put snow .my machine is only a single speed and feels like a turtle


----------



## eatonpaving

grassmaster06;1522654 said:


> How much extra speed can be expected,I thought about using my bobcat 763 on a 3 acre trucking company because sometimes its a real challange finding a place to put snow .my machine is only a single speed and feels like a turtle


the taller the tires the faster you will go,. but not by much


----------



## dfd9

I have Cooper M&S on my Toolcat.


----------



## Eyesell

Anyone in the Downriver area, specifically Lincoln Park..?

I have a small church that I can NO LONGER plow and they are looking for someone. I was getting $ 40.00 to 5" $ 60.00 anything over and $ 15 / 30 for the sidewalks...no salt.

If your interested in this please PM me right away, they want to sign someone soon.

Thanks


----------



## caitlyncllc

Randy- i have a unimount truck side mount that will fit a 99 2500hd. I think it will fit the 3500hd also. You still looking for one? Got a plow to go with the mount?


----------



## eatonpaving

caitlyncllc;1522951 said:


> Randy- i have a unimount truck side mount that will fit a 99 2500hd. I think it will fit the 3500hd also. You still looking for one? Got a plow to go with the mount?


thanks, i bought a new snowdogg, ex80


----------



## Luther

Has anyone in the area been contacted by tomaig company/tomaig investment group?

Anyone ever heard of them before, or worked for them before?

They sent us a list of sites they want pricing on. After a google search that came up empty on them I call her back and go through basic pre-qualifying questions. The gal with a heavy eastern accent cant communicate the level of service they are looking for, they have no spec's, but then fumbles through her words and wants it bid every crazy way imaginable.

I ask her how it was that at this date she finds herself with so many sites exposed without a service provider. She says we have most of them covered but wants better pricing! 

I ask her for their website and she tells me they don't have one...that they have been very busy. I ask her how long she has been with this company and she says a few months.

At this point it smelled like a fish, and I'm not going to spend time measuring and calc'ing numbers for her, as I assured her we will not be the low bidder. She still wants pricing on these. Once I ask her for service providers they have done business with in the area she gets testy and says "you don't check me out, I check you out!"

I wished her a nice day and ended the call.


----------



## cuttingedge13

I've felt the same way with other national companies. Especialy when they start asking for square footage with the bids.


----------



## Eyesell

TCLA;1522974 said:


> Has anyone in the area been contacted by tomaig company/tomaig investment group?
> 
> Anyone ever heard of them before, or worked for them before?
> 
> They sent us a list of sites they want pricing on. After a google search that came up empty on them I call her back and go through basic pre-qualifying questions. The gal with a heavy eastern accent cant communicate the level of service they are looking for, they have no spec's, but then fumbles through her words and wants it bid every crazy way imaginable.
> 
> I ask her how it was that at this date she finds herself with so many sites exposed without a service provider. She says we have most of them covered but wants better pricing!
> 
> I ask her for their website and she tells me they don't have one...that they have been very busy. I ask her how long she has been with this company and she says a few months.
> 
> At this point it smelled like a fish, and I'm not going to spend time measuring and calc'ing numbers for her, as I assured her we will not be the low bidder. She still wants pricing on these. Once I ask her for service providers they have done business with in the area she gets testy and says "you don't check me out, I check you out!"
> 
> I wished her a nice day and ended the call.


I'd avoid that one like the plaque, had a very similar situation a few years back and it was the biggest waste of time..


----------



## Metro Lawn

TCLA;1522974 said:


> Has anyone in the area been contacted by tomaig company/tomaig investment group?
> 
> Anyone ever heard of them before, or worked for them before?
> 
> They sent us a list of sites they want pricing on. After a google search that came up empty on them I call her back and go through basic pre-qualifying questions. The gal with a heavy eastern accent cant communicate the level of service they are looking for, they have no spec's, but then fumbles through her words and wants it bid every crazy way imaginable.
> 
> I ask her how it was that at this date she finds herself with so many sites exposed without a service provider. She says we have most of them covered but wants better pricing!
> 
> I ask her for their website and she tells me they don't have one...that they have been very busy. I ask her how long she has been with this company and she says a few months.
> 
> At this point it smelled like a fish, and I'm not going to spend time measuring and calc'ing numbers for her, as I assured her we will not be the low bidder. She still wants pricing on these. Once I ask her for service providers they have done business with in the area she gets testy and says "you don't check me out, I check you out!"
> 
> I wished her a nice day and ended the call.


Jim,
I am sure you did this already, but not even 1 hit from an internet search for both company names. Not a good feeling about them from what I can see.


----------



## 2FAST4U

Jim, call me


----------



## Tscape

TCLA;1522974 said:


> "you don't check me out, I check you out!"


Check this out Thumbs Up


----------



## redskinsfan34

Hey Tscape. Is your flatbed 2wd? If so, do you plow with it or just salt? I'm looking at a F-450 with a 9' Western but it's 2wd.


----------



## TheXpress2002

Possible opportunity Friday morning just before sunrise for a quick dusting before it will change over to rain. Nothing crazy just a head up for the zero tolerance properties


----------



## NewImgLwn&Lndsc

Does anyone have a boss rt3 mount for a 2008-2012 F350 that they want to sell? Thx guys


----------



## Tscape

redskinsfan34;1523728 said:


> Hey Tscape. Is your flatbed 2wd? If so, do you plow with it or just salt? I'm looking at a F-450 with a 9' Western but it's 2wd.


It is 4x4.


----------



## Glockshot73!

redskinsfan34;1523728 said:


> Hey Tscape. Is your flatbed 2wd? If so, do you plow with it or just salt? I'm looking at a F-450 with a 9' Western but it's 2wd.


Im not Tscape, just chiming in that i have heard storys that guys dont have any problem plowing with 2WD duallys with weight over the rear axle.

Chris


----------



## eatonpaving

Dodgetruckman731;1523891 said:


> Im not Tscape, just chiming in that i have heard storys that guys dont have any problem plowing with 2WD duallys with weight over the rear axle.
> 
> Chris


every year for the last 12 i have had 2wd stake beds, never a problem...


----------



## MJK

redskinsfan34;1523728 said:


> Hey Tscape. Is your flatbed 2wd? If so, do you plow with it or just salt? I'm looking at a F-450 with a 9' Western but it's 2wd.


Any clue as to things past that?


----------



## Lightningllc

I've got 2wd. F-450's, f-650 and a chevy 4500 and Also used to own Chevy 6500 2wd they all plow fine and salt fine. Just need alittle weight.


----------



## PowersTree

Two wheel gets it done, just stay out of loading docks.


----------



## BCE Outdoor

Looking for a Boss RT3 mount and v blade wiring for a 02 F250. If anyone has one or both let me know. Thanks


----------



## Joeslawncare

Looking for newer styler boss power v or vxt blade, 8'2 or 9, Please let me know if anyone has one they want to get rid of. 

Thanks


----------



## eatonpaving

radar shows freezing rain moving thru....


----------



## Glockshot73!

eatonpaving;1524367 said:


> radar shows freezing rain moving thru....


I've been following that, any idea if its hitting the ground?


----------



## Danhoe

*Santa for sandy's kids*

SANTA FOR SANDY'S KIDS
RELIEF FOR THE VICTIMS OF HURRICANE SANDY
Our Mission Fill a 53' Semi Trailer with Items to be delivered to the Niederhoffer Foundation/MJE Sandy Relief
New York, New York

ITEMS NEEDED
Cold weather clothing and footwear (Coats, hats, gloves, mittens, 
winter boots) - Adults and children, any size or gender
Sleeping bags for adults and children
Air mattresses
Children's toys 
Wrapping Items (Wrapping paper, gift tags, bows, tape and scissors)

ITEM COLLECTION LOCATIONS
December 4th through December 10th
TGIFriday's, 591 W. Big Beaver, Troy, MI 48084
248-524-9489

December 11h through December 16th
TGIFriday's, 6800 Whitmore Lake Road, Brighton, MI 48116
810-844-0541
Flair Show & Auction, December 14th

December 3rd through December 14th
Quality Insurance Services
214 South Lafayette Street South Lyon, MI 48178
(248) 437-4139

If your business, group or organization would like to collect items please contact Lynn at 734-449-0168 so we can update the collection location list. Collectors are responsible for delivering items to one of the two TGIFriday's locations listed above during the dates listed.
Thanks for your support!


----------



## Lightningllc

No freezing rain in Brighton


----------



## redskinsfan34

Thanks Tscape, Dodgetruckman, Eaton, Lightning, and Powerstree for the replies. I'm not sure what MJK's post meant?


----------



## redskinsfan34

Another question. Where do I find a replacement lens for the flashers on my truck? The yellow lens is getting pretty clouded up and won't clean up any more. It's the only thing on the truck I don't know the brand of. Any suggestions appreciated.


----------



## Tscape

I don't know if this will help, but there is an emergency lighting business in Brighton. The building is totally unmarked, so I don't even know what their name is or if they service the public. They are on Rickett Rd., the first building north of Woodfield Square condos. I have been meaning to stop in there to see if they can service my Whelen Edge lightbar.


----------



## redskinsfan34

Thanks Tscape. I think I'm getting closer. I'm pretty sure the brand is Grote and graingers carries that so hopefully I'm good.


----------



## thandrinos

Any one thinking possibly a salting in the morning?


----------



## M & D LAWN

Yeah Express said maybe.


----------



## rjstone4

thandrinos;1524769 said:


> Any one thinking possibly a salting in the morning?


Were going out at 12


----------



## hosejockey4506

rjstone4;1524879 said:


> Were going out at 12


what forecast are you watching


----------



## TGS Inc.

I highly doubt anything worthy of salt will materialize. It's only getting down to 32-34 tonight with a high 45 Friday. Wish it would be a salting but I'm not seeing it.


----------



## TJSNOW

Tscape;1524413 said:


> I don't know if this will help, but there is an emergency lighting business in Brighton. The building is totally unmarked, so I don't even know what their name is or if they service the public. They are on Rickett Rd., the first building north of Woodfield Square condos. I have been meaning to stop in there to see if they can service my Whelen Edge lightbar.


*Kinda ironic that an emergency lighting business is unmarked.....:*



rjstone4;1524879 said:


> Were going out at 12


*I'm heading out NOW!!!!!!.....Code Red*.......


----------



## Lightningllc

You guys have fun turning lots white, I'm gonna drink myself to sleep


----------



## terrapro

Lightningllc;1525092 said:


> You guys have fun turning lots white, I'm gonna drink myself to sleep


Yep! Thumbs Up

Actually I wouldn't mind a little snow, my sites look like **** with all the salt and LCC residue.


----------



## RayRay

Going out @ Midnight to do what?? What Happen to the 3"-5" that someone called for this week??? Keep on Landscaping!!!


----------



## gunsworth

rjstone4;1524879 said:


> Were going out at 12


LOL can believe how much salt residue I have been seeing this past week, personally I have other work to make money on and not have customers calling because salt is being tracked onto carpet 3 miles away


----------



## RayRay

The " Over Salters" are just another reason why the snow business is NOT what it used to be money wise.. Go get a Salt Dogg & spread that s**t thick!!! Who cares if we get paid for it , or it is needed.. We were out salting!!!!!


----------



## procut

RayRay;1525247 said:


> The " Over Salters" are just another reason why the snow business is NOT what it used to be money wise.. Go get a Salt Dogg & spread that s**t thick!!! Who cares if we get paid for it , or it is needed.. We were out salting!!!!!


Lmao...........


----------



## Lightningllc

Just passed a Oakland county salt truck fully loaded. Hum.


----------



## TheXpress2002

Lightningllc;1525286 said:


> Just passed a Oakland county salt truck fully loaded. Hum.


Get on the horn and make sure they asked grandpa grumpy soul if they have his permission to lay it.....


----------



## Lightningllc

Good Morning Ryan, Kinda warm this morning EH???


----------



## Superior L & L

RayRay;1525247 said:


> The " Over Salters" are just another reason why the snow business is NOT what it used to be money wise.. Go get a Salt Dogg & spread that s**t thick!!! Who cares if we get paid for it , or it is needed.. We were out salting!!!!!


It's part of the game. When you get a light dusting you will always have some left on the site. Just ready for next time. What should you do, not salt the light dustings because you don't want to leave residual


----------



## Superior L & L

On a brighter note, this November has been a great landscape month relative to years past. Just completed 3 full landscapes and started a sea wall yesterday. We even graded and hydroseed a site yesterday


----------



## Lightningllc

Superior L & L;1525296 said:


> On a brighter note, this November has been a great landscape month relative to years past. Just completed 3 full landscapes and started a sea wall yesterday. We even graded and hydroseed a site yesterday


SEAWALLS ??? Are you a landscaper or shore line construction contractor, My cousin does seawalls and It is a pain!!! Unless you have a barge like he does.


----------



## caitlyncllc

Does anyone know of a local shop that has a good knowledge of Cummings performance parts/ service? There is tons of stuff online, but I like to have a local supplier that I can talk to and knows the parts.


----------



## TheXpress2002

Lightningllc;1525293 said:


> Good Morning Ryan, Kinda warm this morning EH???


Yeah it is. I threw the golf clubs in the truck. Playing 9 holes this morning. Thinking of grabbing lunch at Zukey and hitting the lake in the afternoon. What time works for you?


----------



## Lightningllc

Today's not a good day maybe next week when it's 60 out.


----------



## TheXpress2002

Pure sarcasm buddy...lol


----------



## terrapro

RayRay;1525247 said:


> The " Over Salters" are just another reason why the snow business is NOT what it used to be money wise.. Go get a Salt Dogg & spread that s**t thick!!! Who cares if we get paid for it , or it is needed.. We were out salting!!!!!


So what would you do when it snows 1/2" in 30 minutes and the pavement is warm so half of it melts then the temps plummet on the backside of the band of snow and the now halfway melted snow freezes then more flurries keep coming in and covering the frozen snow/ice?


----------



## TheXpress2002

Cole....kinda like the first two pictures below at 6am on Sunday. A little snow fell, then melted, refroze, then more snow fell ontop of that, hence the third picture taken at 9:10am

Those 10am church services would have been interesting without salt....lol


----------



## Lightningllc

Oh boy here we go.


----------



## redskinsfan34

TheXpress2002;1525352 said:


> Thinking of grabbing lunch at Zukey [/QUOTE
> 
> mmm...Zukey.


----------



## RayRay

I don't care about how much salt you put down.. I'm talking about companies that Salt when it doesn't need it. A slight dusting or when its going to be 45 and sunny. The Lots that have more salt than the entire snowfall is a nice look.........


----------



## eatonpaving

RayRay;1525670 said:


> I don't care about how much salt you put down.. I'm talking about companies that Salt when it doesn't need it. A slight dusting or when its going to be 45 and sunny. The Lots that have more salt than the entire snowfall is a nice look.........


why would you concern yourself with the amount of salt someone puts down or when...


----------



## Luther

Because as odd at it sounds, some people try to make themselves feel superior by judging and criticizing others.


----------



## Superior L & L

Lightningllc;1525311 said:


> SEAWALLS ??? Are you a landscaper or shore line construction contractor, My cousin does seawalls and It is a pain!!! Unless you have a barge like he does.


We do 2-3 sea walls a year. Nothing major. Typically no more than 24-28" high all out of Canadian limestone. A little cheaper than steel and way cooler looking.

Permits and the deq are more time consuming than building them


----------



## dfd9

caitlyncllc;1525319 said:


> Does anyone know of a local shop that has a good knowledge of Cummings performance parts/ service? There is tons of stuff online, but I like to have a local supplier that I can talk to and knows the parts.


Never heard of a Cummings??????? 



terrapro;1525445 said:


> So what would you do when it snows 1/2" in 30 minutes and the pavement is warm so half of it melts then the temps plummet on the backside of the band of snow and the now halfway melted snow freezes then more flurries keep coming in and covering the frozen snow/ice?


Because it's time for Rayray\Plowman Foster\whatever his latest username is to come back out of his hole and troll.


----------



## TJSNOW

Lightningllc;1525092 said:


> You guys have fun turning lots white, I'm gonna drink myself to sleep


*I do that every night.....Along with sobbing like a little girl.......:*..:salute:



Lightningllc;1525311 said:


> SEAWALLS ??? Are you a landscaper or shore line construction contractor, My cousin does seawalls and It is a pain!!! Unless you have a barge like he does.


*Nope....He's a Pile Driver.......:*..



TCLA;1525694 said:


> Because as odd at it sounds, some people try to make themselves feel superior by judging and criticizing others.


*Those that can do....Those that cant...Bit#h aboot it like little girls......:*..:waving:


----------



## 2FAST4U

Oh yea plowsite is alive once again!!!


----------



## P&M Landscaping

After this BS week of dealing with idiots, I can't wait to drink myself into the next century tomorrow night for my 21st birthday.....


----------



## TJSNOW

P&M Landscaping;1525877 said:


> After this BS week of dealing with idiots, I can't wait to drink myself into the next century tomorrow night for my 21st birthday.....


Happy Birthday Pete.......

BTW.....Nice article in the paper......You almost sound like an Expert......


----------



## TheXpress2002

TJSNOW;1525917 said:


> Happy Birthday Pete.......
> 
> BTW.....Nice article in the paper......You almost sound like an Expert......


What article....PM me the details


----------



## Superior L & L

TJSNOW;1525917 said:


> Happy Birthday Pete.......
> 
> BTW.....Nice article in the paper......You almost sound like an Expert......


A 21 year old plow expert, sounds about right for plowsite 

Happy birthday !


----------



## TJSNOW

TheXpress2002;1525964 said:


> What article....PM me the details


Local Grosse Ile rag.......



Superior L & L;1525979 said:


> A 21 year old plow expert, sounds about right for plowsite
> 
> Happy birthday !


:laughing:.....Oh, how true.......


----------



## Lightningllc

Happy Birthday. Peter!! Hope you remember your birthday.


----------



## M & D LAWN

Does anyone use quick connect couplings for their plows hydraulic lInes? Likes / dislikes?


----------



## eatonpaving

M & D LAWN;1526389 said:


> Does anyone use quick connect couplings for their plows hydraulic lInes? Likes / dislikes?


plow is a little faster without them...if you have a little bit of ice in the fluid the coupler will catch it...i never use the coupler...


----------



## hogggman

Meyer plows have been using quick couplers forever don't know if they still do but the e60 I just sold was new in 2000 and it had them


----------



## eatonpaving

hogggman;1526519 said:


> Meyer plows have been using quick couplers forever don't know if they still do but the e60 I just sold was new in 2000 and it had them


i think all the newer plows have done away with them...


----------



## RoystonLawn

*sidewalk crew*

Looking for a sidewalk crew in the Lansing area. I have all the equipment and the truck, I just need people.

6-7 hours per event


----------



## alternative

caitlyncllc...check your pm i sent you my cousins info - he has a performance shop which mostly deals with cummins..HP parts


----------



## Metro Lawn

eatonpaving;1526537 said:


> i think all the newer plows have done away with them...


Randy,
You are correct. None of my new Meyer units use them.


----------



## TGS Inc.

RoystonLawn;1526557 said:


> Looking for a sidewalk crew in the Lansing area. I have all the equipment and the truck, I just need people.
> 
> 6-7 hours per event


Not sure if you have done this yet but I would try the Lansing area Craigslist...

Good luck,

-Wayne


----------



## PowersTree

I'm still looking for more sidewalk work too. Have truck, three blowers and spreaders. Coming out of the Clarkston area.


----------



## sthoms3355

Out here in mid-Macomb County..........Mt. Clemens, Sterling Heights, Washington Township, New Baltimore area.


----------



## Ice Melters.biz

*Salt - brine - bagged 4 sale*

ROCK SALT - BRINE - DRAGON MELT - PELADOW​
ROCK SALT - $69 PER YARD
DRAGON MELT - Call for pricing
PELADOW - Call for pricing

SALT BRINE - 19 CENTS PER GALLON PICKED UP
22 CENTS PER GALLON DELIVERED (2,500 gallons within 12 miles)

90/10 PREMIUM BLEND - Call for pricing
Call for pricing for delivery

MC, VISA, AM EX
add 3% surcharge for all credit card transactions


----------



## 2FAST4U

You having another party at the yard this year Mitch?


----------



## caitlyncllc

Anybody have the truckside mount for a meyer ez classic to fit a 2000 gmc 3500hd? Thanks


----------



## MJK

Hey guys, would you say its too late in the year to plant arborvitaes?


----------



## dfd9

Nope, just water the crap out of them. 

Some anti-transpirant would be a good idea as well.


----------



## Ice Melters.biz

*Open house*

OPEN HOUSE 12-7-2012​4:30 pm until 7:00 pm​
located at our Warren facility
2075 Kenney - south of I-696 just east off Dequindre

*FOOD & DRINK*

We will be celebrating the season with some open discussion about the snow business. We will be talking about our favorite subject - BRINE. Do you want to know more about brine - the What's, Where's, When's, How's, and Why's???? 
You have to supply the Who's. WE HAVE ANSWERS.

*We will be open 24 hours during winter weather events to sell rock salt, brine, Dragon Melt, and Peladow.*


----------



## TheXpress2002

This upcoming weekend looks to be a slop system on the warmer side, should be a non issue. Same goes for the Monday time frame. Concern shifts to mid next week as a major pattern change will take place with the North Pole making an early visit. A system will ride along this front leading to a large system with severe weather on the front side and a dumping and I mean dumping of snow on the back side. The question still remains where the system will track. Once we get a little closer it can get pinned down, but the heads up potentially it could be an issue.


----------



## Tscape

dfd9;1528099 said:


> Nope, just water the crap out of them.
> 
> Some anti-transpirant would be a good idea as well.


Good advice there! Also, you should burlap them for the same reason as the anti-transpirant application. Both would be good because the spray could wear off mid way through the season. Treat 'em right and they'll be good.


----------



## P&M Landscaping

Thanks for the update xpress. What a crazy 21st birthday that was.....


----------



## goinggreen

So i just come across this on craigslist, 

Hi if you would like to get rid of those nasty leaves before the snow falls but you cant aford a profesional job.I can tell you dont worie i guarentee to neat any bid you have gotten.And you give me a price and believe it or not i will do it for that 5% discount to senior citisens/low income .And that's 100% guaranteed honest and hardworking please call.
Darrell at 

i REALLY JUST WANT TO CALL THIS GUY AND MESS WITH HIM.


----------



## terrapro

goinggreen;1528380 said:


> So i just come across this on craigslist,
> 
> Hi if you would like to get rid of those nasty leaves before the snow falls but you cant aford a profesional job.I can tell you dont worie i guarentee to neat any bid you have gotten.And you give me a price and believe it or not i will do it for that 5% discount to senior citisens/low income .And that's 100% guaranteed honest and hardworking please call.
> Darrell at
> 
> i REALLY JUST WANT TO CALL THIS GUY AND MESS WITH HIM.


Probably some guy just trying to make some extra money for Xmas presents for the kids.


----------



## goinggreen

Yea i would understand that its hard times right now. Im even thinking of selling some stuff to pay bills. Have to put a new ecm in my dodge gonna run almost $1000.


----------



## goinggreen

Selling my 2010 toro 2450 single stage snow blower has sat in storage all year used three times. Bought new at D&G Equipment in december of 2010. I dont plow and no longer need the machine anymore. I paid 600.00 new i would like 500 for it need to pay some bills. I will try and post pics in the morning.


----------



## alternative

TheXpress2002;1528125 said:


> This upcoming weekend looks to be a slop system on the warmer side, should be a non issue. Same goes for the Monday time frame. Concern shifts to mid next week as a major pattern change will take place with the North Pole making an early visit. A system will ride along this front leading to a large system with severe weather on the front side and a dumping and I mean dumping of snow on the back side. The question still remains where the system will track. Once we get a little closer it can get pinned down, but the heads up potentially it could be an issue.


ahhhh sh*t - hope i can get everything wrapped before then....thanks for the Headsup Ryan



Tscape;1528185 said:


> Good advice there! Also, you should burlap them for the same reason as the anti-transpirant application. Both would be good because the spray could wear off mid way through the season. Treat 'em right and they'll be good.


Ditto- we just installed 39 of them a few days ago- same method as above.



goinggreen;1528380 said:


> So i just come across this on craigslist,
> 
> Hi if you would like to get rid of those nasty leaves before the snow falls but you cant aford a profesional job.I can tell you dont worie i guarentee to neat any bid you have gotten.And you give me a price and believe it or not i will do it for that 5% discount to senior citisens/low income .And that's 100% guaranteed honest and hardworking please call.
> Darrell at
> 
> i REALLY JUST WANT TO CALL THIS GUY AND MESS WITH HIM.


Haha-- i;ll give him a list with some prices and see what he does. better have alot of refuse bags....:laughing:


----------



## goinggreen

yea its a little late for leaves now. I still have one that im tryin to finish up before the snow. Was gonna try and get it done today but the ecm on my truck went out, just my luck


----------



## smoore45

TheXpress2002;1528125 said:


> This upcoming weekend looks to be a slop system on the warmer side, should be a non issue. Same goes for the Monday time frame. Concern shifts to mid next week as a major pattern change will take place with the North Pole making an early visit. A system will ride along this front leading to a large system with severe weather on the front side and a dumping and I mean dumping of snow on the back side. The question still remains where the system will track. Once we get a little closer it can get pinned down, but the heads up potentially it could be an issue.


Thanks for the heads up. It looks like a new pattern of cold air will be setting in and be the real start of winter. Does it look like to you that it may stick around for a while?


----------



## P&M Landscaping

Quick question, I have had a few potential customers call for seasonal snow removal. I typically base my seasonala from November 1st to April 1st. If someone calls a little later in the season, do you guys pro rate the seasonal?


----------



## dfd9

No..............


----------



## caitlyncllc

P&M Landscaping;1528865 said:


> Quick question, I have had a few potential customers call for seasonal snow removal. I typically base my seasonala from November 1st to April 1st. If someone calls a little later in the season, do you guys pro rate the seasonal?


The season hasn't really started yet. Sometimes it's an early winter, sometimes its a late winter.... still gotta go by the averages. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## Allor Outdoor

P&M Landscaping;1528865 said:


> Quick question, I have had a few potential customers call for seasonal snow removal. I typically base my seasonala from November 1st to April 1st. If someone calls a little later in the season, do you guys pro rate the seasonal?


Nope! November (and sometimes March) make up for the ass whooping you take Dec-Feb. 
seasonal is based in averages...now if they called in Febuary, that would be a different story.


----------



## P&M Landscaping

That's what I figured, I love that these calls keep rolling in !


----------



## terrapro

Looks like it's going to rain all day...


----------



## Lightningllc

Remember winter hasn't even started yet. Jan-feb are the worst and could fulfill a seasonal contract in one month. 

Pete never give discounts.


----------



## TGS Inc.

Hearing breaking news of a tragic accident at a landscaping company in Oak Park...Sounds like someone trying to mount a large salter and was killed. Dang. Prayers for the family and the people at that company!

http://detroit.cbslocal.com/2012/12/04/man-dies-in-freak-industrial-accident-in-oak-park/


----------



## Lightningllc

Sad to hear!!! The landscape/lawn business is a dangerous business.


----------



## terrapro

Lightningllc;1529156 said:


> Sad to hear!!! The landscape/lawn business is a dangerous business.


In Pinckney some landscaper just got stabbed to death for messing around with another mans wife.


----------



## Superior L & L

Very sad,, I can smell OSHA from here


----------



## redskinsfan34

Can anyone point me back to the page when the new law regarding GVR and placards was being discussed? Thanks.


----------



## Luther

Looking for a dedicated plow truck for a site in Warren. 4-6 hour push on average.

If you are interested please send me a pm.


----------



## Lightningllc

Winter is here finally. At least we have the loving feeling this year on the thread.


----------



## Tscape

SANTA FOR SANDY'S KIDS
RELIEF FOR THE VICTIMS OF HURRICANE SANDY
Our Mission Fill a 53' Semi Trailer with Items to be delivered to the Niederhoffer Foundation/MJE Sandy Relief
New York, New York

December 11h through December 16th
TGIFriday's, 6800 Whitmore Lake Road, Brighton, MI 48116
810-844-0541
Flair Show & Auction, December 14th

I am personally donating a signed 16x20 framed poster of Hank Zetterberg, a signed, framed 11x14 of Al Kaline, and another signed by Lolich and Freehan of the winning celebration of the '68 World Series. These items will be up for auction on the 14th.


----------



## Ice Melters.biz

T-SCAPE

What kind of items are you looking for? Food, clothing, furniture?


----------



## Tscape

Ice Melters.biz;1529344 said:


> T-SCAPE
> 
> What kind of items are you looking for? Food, clothing, furniture?


ITEMS NEEDED
Cold weather clothing and footwear (Coats, hats, gloves, mittens, 
winter boots) - Adults and children, any size or gender
Sleeping bags for adults and children
Air mattresses
Children's toys 
Wrapping Items (Wrapping paper, gift tags, bows, tape and scissors)

ITEM COLLECTION LOCATIONS
December 4th through December 10th
TGIFriday's, 591 W. Big Beaver, Troy, MI 48084
248-524-9489

December 11h through December 16th
TGIFriday's, 6800 Whitmore Lake Road, Brighton, MI 48116
810-844-0541
Flair Show & Auction, December 14th

December 3rd through December 14th
Quality Insurance Services
214 South Lafayette Street South Lyon, MI 48178
(248) 437-4139


----------



## Danhoe

Thanks for the donation Mike, They need sleeping bags, portable heaters, warm clothes for all ages, They have had no help from the government. Look uo Santa for Sandy's kids on facebook or pm me. This is a 503c nonprofit. We also are looking for fuel & toll donations. Thanks guys. The auction for Mike's stuff is Dec. 13th at TGIFridays in Brighton, starts at 8:30.


----------



## Lightningllc

Dan, you doing a good thing. You the man.


----------



## Tscape

Uh, Dan. Your original post said it was the 14th. Better double check so the throngs of sports memoribilia fans know when to amass.


----------



## Ice Melters.biz

*Open house*

OPEN HOUSE - NEW TIME​
TIME CHANGE - To accomodate more people, we are changing the start time for our OPEN HOUSE to 2:30 pm.​FRIDAY, DECEMBER 7
2:30 PM - 7:00 PM

FOOD AND DRINK​
ROCK SALT - BRINE - DRAGON MELT - PELADOW *ALL FOR SALE​


----------



## Plow Dude

I know its a ways out but accuweather is calling for two inches Christmas Eve, an inch on Chritmas day, and another two inches on the 28th. At least thats what I saw for the Plymouth area.


----------



## TheXpress2002

The way the Monday/Tuesday is shaping up looks to be the difference of 50 miles either way between a dumping of snow and a pounding rain. All models are on board with a system for the area, during this timeframe.


----------



## Superior L & L

Plow Dude;1529963 said:


> I know its a ways out but accuweather is calling for two inches Christmas Eve, an inch on Chritmas day, and another two inches on the 28th. At least thats what I saw for the Plymouth area.




3 weeks out, they cannot get it right three days out


----------



## dfd9

Superior L & L;1530093 said:


> 3 weeks out, they cannot get it right three *hours* out


Fixed it for ya.Thumbs Up


----------



## redskinsfan34

Superior L & L;1530093 said:


> 3 weeks out, they cannot get it right three days out


I was thinking the same thing.


----------



## Frankland

PLAYGROUND MULCH - CERTIFIED
Off subject..... Any of you guys know a place that sells cheap certified playground mulch wholesale? PM PLEASE looking for 1500-2,000 yards for next spring.


----------



## Superior L & L

Wood chip playground mulch=bedrock
Rubber playground mulch =Orion stone


----------



## BossPlow2010

Superior L & L;1530210 said:


> Wood chip playground mulch=bedrock


Bedrock's mulch sucks!
Last time I used their mulch I found part of a shoe and a bunch of other trash.


----------



## newhere

i dont think they sell "certified" playground mulch because everything they sell is full of trash and nails.


----------



## Lightningllc

If anyone is looking for mulch pm me I have access to every kind of mulch and it is clean mulch and certified if need be.


----------



## Lightningllc

What's up koolaid.


----------



## 2FAST4U

Drinking my koolaid justin!!! How you going foster


----------



## magnatrac

I have used bedrock playscape on several jobs. As far as a certification, I don't know if it is. I was never asked for one and all of the jobs passed the state inspections with out issue. Oh and there is was no trash in it! I use there mulch all of the time seeing as I'm less than a mile from their ortonville yard. If your finding junk in the mulch I bet it's dyed and made from old junk as most dyed is . They don't make their own dyed much. All of the junk piles they collect are used to make furnace fuel.


----------



## Superior L & L

BossPlow2010;1530276 said:


> Bedrock's mulch sucks!
> Last time I used their mulch I found part of a shoe and a bunch of other trash.


Why don't you tell us how you really feel.


----------



## eatonpaving

*treatment plant tank cleanout*

treatment plant that cleans and grinds up pop bottles in dundee..had to build a road to have access to the tank ..then we had to lift the cat skidsteer down in the tank with the crane....tank is 60x60 and 40' deep....6' feet of muck in the tank...had to crane out the muck in a 2 yard bucket and load it into a dump truck, take it 3/4 mile to the back parking lot dump it on the ground and then put it into containers for the dump...average about 8 containers a day......


----------



## eatonpaving

sorry my pics not loading right


----------



## eatonpaving

*got it*

more pics from today


----------



## Lightningllc

So what did you do. Drive truck??? Or run skidsteer.


----------



## eatonpaving

Lightningllc;1530515 said:


> So what did you do. Drive truck??? Or run skidsteer.


what ever needs to be done, i spent all day yesterday building the road, spent most of the day today plowing up the dirt and ground plastic, cannot have any of the ground plastic on the ground....only thing i dont do is run the crane....gonna be a 12 to 14 day job...


----------



## grassmaster06

How was you loading when it was 6ft deep in the tank,just curious sounds like a interesting job


----------



## eatonpaving

grassmaster06;1530533 said:


> How was you loading when it was 6ft deep in the tank,just curious sounds like a interesting job


the crane has a clamshell bucket, he dug out one corner and we loaded the cat down and he took it from their....


----------



## grassmaster06

Probably kind of tricky to price a job like that unless you just bill them


----------



## eatonpaving

grassmaster06;1530539 said:


> Probably kind of tricky to price a job like that unless you just bill them


time and materials....each container is 580.00 and we load about 8 a day, could be alot faster if the containers showed up faster...crane is 380.00 per hour for 8 hrs...500.00 an hour over 8 hrs...truck,backhoe,skid,plow truck, and 5 guys all on 8 hrs a day


----------



## grassmaster06

Anyone know where I can get a front door for a bobcat 763 f series,I'm getting really tired of getting wet from rain and having stinky grass and leaves fall on my lap when I load this stuff out.


----------



## TGS Inc.

*1 yard bucket for a wheel loader...???*

Can anyone tell me a good source for a 1 yard bucket for a John Deere 344J with a quick attach??

Thanks!!

-Wayne


----------



## IC-Smoke

TGS Inc.;1530760 said:


> Can anyone tell me a good source for a 1 yard bucket for a John Deere 344J with a quick attach??
> 
> Thanks!!
> 
> -Wayne


http://buckandknobby.com/

Give them a call. They are right at the line with Ohio on US23


----------



## terrapro

NOAA slipped alittle snow in the forecast for the next couple days/nights.


----------



## TheXpress2002

terrapro;1531098 said:


> NOAA slipped alittle snow in the forecast for the next couple days/nights.


Temps are marginal each morning when the onset of precip will occur. Models are so screwed up right now there is no direction to go off of. Northern and western burbs might sweak a salting at this time nothing more.


----------



## Tscape

Anybody interested in an 8 foot Boss RT3 blade assembly. It is galvanized!

$3000


----------



## terrapro

TheXpress2002;1531113 said:


> Temps are marginal each morning when the onset of precip will occur. Models are so screwed up right now there is no direction to go off of. Northern and western burbs might sweak a salting at this time nothing more.


That might be me! Thanks Xpress!!!


----------



## Glockshot73!

Anybody have any experience building backyard ice rinks?


----------



## Lightningllc

2x8 side rails, plastic liner, water. Then pray for cold weather.


----------



## Glockshot73!

What mil liner did you use, I was thinking 6 but it's a buddy's project and he wants to do it as cheap as possible.


----------



## Lightningllc

6 is good but I've seen people use visqueen, tarps. Just glue them together


----------



## Ice Melters.biz

*Open house*

OPEN HOUSE REMINDER - TODAY FROM 2:30 pm until 7:00 pm​
FOOD AND DRINK​
Come on by for some in depth conversation about the snow business.

We will have all the basics for sale all winter - ROCK SALT, Dragon Melt, Peladow, and all of our various brine solutions. We will be open 24 hours during winter weather events.

Come by and see the demonstrations of our spray units. Come see how the use of brine can benefit your customers and benefit your bottom line.

We are located on Kenney in Warren. Easy off I-696 at the Dequindre exit and head south. Go 1/4 mile to Kenney and head east. We are on the north side, you can't miss our salt dome.


----------



## boss75

*Hide away strobes*

Anyone using hide away strobes in head & tail light assemblies.


----------



## hogggman

I have them on my truck just be careful drilling your lights my bulbs actually are hitting the inside of my taillight lenses the heat from the flashers melted the taillight slightly


----------



## eatonpaving

*more pics from the pit*

took these yesterday...and did you know that a plow truck will plow mud...and plows it good.


----------



## eatonpaving

more pics.......


----------



## newhere

so is that considered hazardous material ?


----------



## eatonpaving

newhere;1532146 said:


> so is that considered hazardous material ?


yes.. it had to be loaded in the containers with liners and tied up..then inspected before release...pain in the ass....


----------



## newhere

what are you paying per ton at the dump? do you know that info?


----------



## eatonpaving

newhere;1532197 said:


> what are you paying per ton at the dump? do you know that info?


270.00 per container, holds 6.5 yards...580.00 per container with trucking/liners and disposal


----------



## newhere

oooouch that one hurts 

Your in a high tox class if your in that price range.


----------



## eatonpaving

newhere;1532207 said:


> oooouch that one hurts
> 
> Your in a high tox class if your in that price range.


its all detergent(many different kinds) and sand, all the guys in the tank was supposed to ware respirators but it got to much trying to shovel and run the skid with them on...so we had them get big fans to blow on top of them...smelled like rotted leaves and perfume mixed...breathing it would not hurt but the smell would make you puke...funny thing is after the first day it did not bother us anymore...


----------



## hosejockey4506

eatonpaving;1532214 said:


> all the guys in the tank was supposed to ware respirators but it got to much trying to shovel and run the skid with them on...so we had them get big fans to blow on top of them....


possibly the stupidest thing i have ever read  are you trying to kill yourself


----------



## eatonpaving

hosejockey4506;1532278 said:


> possibly the stupidest thing i have ever read  are you trying to kill yourself


DUDE IF YOU JUMP MY **** AGAIN WE ARE GOING TO HAVE PROBLEMS....their was no harm to anyone, its an outside tank, it was the smell factor only..you must think ppl are stupid, if it was harmfull do you think the resperators would be off...harmfull chemicals cannot be stored in an open air tank


----------



## eatonpaving

hosejockey4506;1532278 said:


> possibly the stupidest thing i have ever read  are you trying to kill yourself


if i was trying to kill my self i would have spent a few days around you...


----------



## grassmaster06

I'm trying to finish my pre wet system but I am trying to locate a 3/8 hose quick disconect ,anyone know where to get one


----------



## Lightningllc

Randy some people just don't get it.


----------



## terrapro

40deg right now and they bumped the low up to 37 for tonight. I have a feeling nothing is going to come of this.


----------



## alpine627

*slop*

turning to snow in fenton


----------



## Luther

Is it sticking?


----------



## Superior L & L

It's still 36 out right now. I don't see anything sticking.


----------



## alpine627

*slop*

not sticking


----------



## Lightningllc

Code Red!!!!!! I seen a snowflake


----------



## eatonpaving

grassmaster06;1532337 said:


> I'm trying to finish my pre wet system but I am trying to locate a 3/8 hose quick disconect ,anyone know where to get one


try the hardware store..


----------



## eatonpaving

Lightningllc;1532350 said:


> Randy some people just don't get it.


i know.. oh well.


----------



## TheXpress2002

grassmaster06;1532337 said:


> I'm trying to finish my pre wet system but I am trying to locate a 3/8 hose quick disconect ,anyone know where to get one


Some NAPA stores do custom hoses with whatever fittings you need


----------



## Strictly Snow

grassmaster06;1532337 said:


> I'm trying to finish my pre wet system but I am trying to locate a 3/8 hose quick disconect ,anyone know where to get one


You can also try grainger depending on how far from one you are.


----------



## Danhoe

*Santa for Sandy's Kids update*

SANTA FOR SANDY'S KIDS
RELIEF FOR THE VICTIMS OF HURRICANE SANDY
Our Mission Fill a 53' Semi Trailer with Items to be delivered to the Niederhoffer Foundation/MJE Sandy Relief
New York, New York

New or Gently Used ITEMS NEEDED
Cold weather clothing and footwear (Coats, hats, gloves, mittens, 
winter boots) - Adults and children, any size or gender
Sleeping bags for adults and children
Air mattresses, 6" thick
Children's toys 
Wrapping Items (Wrapping paper, gift tags, bows, tape and scissors)
Portable heaters and dehumidifiers
Black mold remover from Lowes or Home Depot

COLLECTION LOCATIONS
December 4 through December 10
TGIFriday's, 591 W. Big Beaver, Troy, MI 48084
248-524-9489

December 11 through December 16
TGIFriday's, 6800 Whitmore Lake Road, Brighton, MI 48116
810-844-0541
Flair Show & Auction, December 13, 8:30pm

December 3 through December 14, Monday thru Friday only
Quality Insurance Services
214 South Lafayette Street South Lyon, MI 48178
(248) 437-1700

Donation by check, tax deductible. Make checks out to 
Niederhoffer Foundation/MJE Sandy Relief
1700 BROADWAY 39TH FLR
New York, NY 10019-5905

Like us on Facebook at Santa for Sandy's Kids or Niederhoffer Foundation/MJE Sandy Relief


----------



## Allor Outdoor

Wet snow in Milford....nothing sticking (yet).


----------



## Lightningllc

Sticking to cars in Brighton. I forgot to presalt my hood and windshield.


----------



## terrapro

It's been snowing here since 9am and kinda sticking to grass, 34deg and warm ground temps...not worried about anything.


----------



## thandrinos

eatonpaving;1532292 said:


> DUDE IF YOU JUMP MY **** AGAIN WE ARE GOING TO HAVE PROBLEMS....their was no harm to anyone, its an outside tank, it was the smell factor only..you must think ppl are stupid, if it was harmfull do you think the resperators would be off...harmfull chemicals cannot be stored in an open air tank


Who cares what that guy has to say doesn't matter if ur skid is moving deer **** or gold...at least you got the work


----------



## Tscape

If I were doing a job where the men were supposed to "ware respirators" ( I assume that it was an OSHA mandate), I don't think I would post the violation on a public forum. But maybe I am dead wrong, just sayin'.


----------



## dfd9

Lightningllc;1532576 said:


> Sticking to cars in Brighton. I forgot to presalt my hood and windshield.


:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## TJSNOW

Lightningllc;1532536 said:


> Code Red!!!!!! I seen a snowflake


Now your talking.............................:laughing:

I think this weathers Obama's Fault..................:salute:


----------



## eatonpaving

Tscape;1532615 said:


> If I were doing a job where the men were supposed to "ware respirators" ( I assume that it was an OSHA mandate), I don't think I would post the violation on a public forum. But maybe I am dead wrong, just sayin'.


nothing like that at all...it was for the smell..no hazmat suites or nothing...hell we had it all over us by the end of each day....the company got them for us because we were not used to the smell.....


----------



## TheXpress2002

Lightningllc;1532576 said:


> Sticking to cars in Brighton. I forgot to presalt my hood and windshield.


There is your new siggy


----------



## Frankland

Any of you guys try the SNOW BULLY brand of snow pushers? What do you think of them? Long Lasting? quality built?


----------



## Lightningllc

Im getting drunk waiting for the snow, My son is helping me!!:laughing::laughing:


----------



## TheXpress2002

Watching the POSSIBILITY of the track of the system tomorrow/tomorrow night being a little further south than expected. This has just shown itself on the last run of the models. Will update around 11pm tonight and first thing tomorrow due to snow implications further south than expected.


----------



## eatonpaving

thexpress2002;1532940 said:


> watching the possibility of the track of the system tomorrow/tomorrow night being a little further south than expected. This has just shown itself on the last run of the models. Will update around 11pm tonight and first thing tomorrow due to snow implications further south than expected.


thanks...i hope it moves way south...i need my plowing and salting fix...


----------



## terrapro

Wow Justin that is something...lol.


----------



## Lightningllc

terrapro;1532971 said:


> Wow Justin that is something...lol.


Ya like my belly.


----------



## TJSNOW

Back to drinking the Kool-aid are we.....................:salute:........:laughing:......:waving:


----------



## terrapro

Lightningllc;1532984 said:


> Ya like my belly.


Yeah, have you been working out?


----------



## eatonpaving

*Snow...*

Dont know if its gonna stick, but we have steady snow moving in around 2 am....its close to hillsdale now....


----------



## Lightningllc

Looking like snow in the am.


----------



## TheXpress2002

No worries tonight. Radar won't make it to the ground. Tomorrow night's runs have come in where rain snow line is M59


----------



## 2FAST4U

FML!! Thanks for the update


----------



## Lightningllc

God old sloppy mess.


----------



## terrapro

TheXpress2002;1533117 said:


> No worries tonight. Radar won't make it to the ground. Tomorrow night's runs have come in where rain snow line is M59


Thank you Ryan! It seems we might be doing the Monday mornings every week like the last two years.


----------



## CSC Contracting

Any reports on Ann Arbor? Still 34 out.


----------



## terrapro

Stil nothing going here.


----------



## BossPlowGuy04

is there anyone that would like to salt a lot for me at M5 and farmington? it takes about 400lbs of salt. My salter broke and i dont want to repair it for just one lot. Any takers?


----------



## cgrappler135

BossPlowGuy04;1533294 said:


> is there anyone that would like to salt a lot for me at M5 and farmington? it takes about 400lbs of salt. My salter broke and i dont want to repair it for just one lot. Any takers?


I have a few lots at 7 & farmington so i can take a look at it. Let me know.


----------



## Lightningllc

The temp is 35 and raining. Might freeze up at dark.


----------



## brandonslc

Does anyone have a 10' plow they would like to sell? Looki to put it on a f650


----------



## TheXpress2002

Temps look to rise into the overnight hours. Cold front won't swing through until tomorrow


----------



## Glockshot73!

TheXpress2002;1533553 said:


> Temps look to rise into the overnight hours. Cold front won't swing through until tomorrow


lol Figures


----------



## 2FAST4U

Well I for one can't wait to get to the 32° line, I've been in a effin snowstorm since 1 with a equipment trailer and no weight!.FML.


----------



## TheXpress2002

This has been an absolute cluster **** If you notice the southern flow is still dominate, once the LP slides closer is when the winds will change drawing in the colder air.


----------



## TGS Inc.

What a bummer on the weather!! Looked at NOAA's map showing all the warnings, etc. throughout Michigan right now and it's like we are in a dome of warmth....Everywhere but here..... :crying:


----------



## TJSNOW

I gonna say this again..............Its all Obamas Fault............:laughing:


Back to getting hammerd so i can endure the Lion's game later.....


----------



## Lightningllc

I have a feeling when it finally does snow it's gonna be a big storm. 8+ in for the first snow storm probley on a Monday morning.


----------



## TJSNOW

Lightningllc;1533680 said:


> I have a feeling when it finally does snow it's gonna be a big storm. 8+ in for the first snow storm probley on a Monday morning.


Lets hope not..........Couple of light ones would be fine.....Don't need an equipment buster right out of the gate.........


----------



## ACutAbovemi

*ice ice baby*

Black ice scattered throughout Commerce Twp.
Hope these temps rise:yow!:


----------



## snowman6

Oakland county road commission is salting grand river in Wixom.


----------



## madskier1986

Noaa is say for my area tonight - "A chance of rain or freezing rain before 9pm, then a chance of rain between 9pm and 1am, then a slight chance of rain and snow after 1am. Cloudy, with a low around 33. East northeast wind 5 to 10 mph becoming west northwest after midnight. Chance of precipitation is 50%."

Wonder if we will have to do a salt run


----------



## snowman6

Just issued freezing rain advisory. Maybe a salt run is possible.


----------



## Allor Outdoor

We will forsure be checking sites....with conditions like this, you never know until you put a set of eyes on each property.


----------



## Moonlighter

I got foggy conditions starting up in Pontiac. Driveway and road is ice free for now.


----------



## Superior L & L

Just put all our salt guys on stand by. My truck was covered in ice to the point I had a tough time opening it. Parking lots are still just wet. But it's raining now and a degree or two change could make everything a mess. I think every overpass in the county has a accident on it.


----------



## 2FAST4U

Left at 630 this morning drove to gaylord and back. I75 and M 59 were hell. Anyone around great lakes crossing will prob get a salt, things were icing up fast. Over passes and ramps were closed due to ice and cars everywere


----------



## terrapro

Just got back in from checking stuff. No ice on pavement but by the time I got back my other trucks were iced up. Going to stay posted.


----------



## terrapro

I like how weather.com says "freezing rain around early".


----------



## Lightningllc

I'm thinking of just saying the hell with it and salting the lots. Only worry is turning them white all week. NOAA did issue a freeze advisory.


----------



## Frankland

We are salting all of our "0" tolerance large mall sites north of I-96 in novi, Farmington, Southfield... Currently 31 degrees... Not taking any chances.... South of 96 will hold off till early AM


----------



## eatonpaving

Lightningllc;1533879 said:


> I'm thinking of just saying the hell with it and salting the lots. Only worry is turning them white all week. NOAA did issue a freeze advisory.


if an advisory was issued and you did not salt well.......... and its christmas time lots are supposed to be white....salt or snow dont matter.....


----------



## TGS Inc.

Watching the Lions with the "Snow globe" look makes me sad we aren't seeing that here!!

Temps in Wayne Cty are at 36-37 degrees and rising overnight....Looks like a bust South of 696....


----------



## TheXpress2002

37 in Canton up from 35 an hour ago


----------



## Lightningllc

I'm gonna head out in alittle. Can't hurt to check things.


----------



## snow_man_48045

31 North of Romeo. Up from 28 at 6pm. 
M53 salted up near I69. Ground temperatures still to warm.


----------



## Luther

Right now sites north of Waterford are my concern. Everything else is just wet with temps on the rise.


----------



## Moonlighter

Clarkston, Waterford and Pontiac are wet no ice.


----------



## Lightningllc

I wonder how hartland and Howell look like.


----------



## hosejockey4506

Just wet lots currently in fenton


----------



## Luther

Cole already reported all good for now.


----------



## Luther

hosejockey4506;1533935 said:


> Just wet lots currently in fenton


Nothing slick there eh?


----------



## boss75

Just wet in B'ham, Troy, Royal Oak area.


----------



## boss75

madskier1986;1533738 said:


> Noaa is say for my area tonight - "A chance of rain or freezing rain before 9pm, then a chance of rain between 9pm and 1am, then a slight chance of rain and snow after 1am. Cloudy, with a low around 33. East northeast wind 5 to 10 mph becoming west northwest after midnight. Chance of precipitation is 50%."
> 
> Wonder if we will have to do a salt run


I want to see the new truck sometime this week.


----------



## 2FAST4U

34 up from 32 an hour ago, just wet in chesterfield


----------



## terrapro

M59 and 96 corridor is still wet. My other trucks I said had ice are thawing out so the temp must have bumped up alittle. Muni hasn't been out either. Prospects are not looking good.


----------



## Luther

Thanks Will. What little ice that formed on my car and plastic cans earlier are now melted. Farmington is on the rise too.


----------



## Superior L & L

33 degrees in grand Blanc, still going out to check sites at 3:00am.........just incase


----------



## madskier1986

boss75;1533947 said:


> I want to see the new truck sometime this week.


Not a problem. I am going to be push papers all week since there is no snow to push yet. Just give me a call.


----------



## boss75

madskier1986;1534003 said:


> Not a problem. I am going to be push papers all week since there is no snow to push yet. Just give me a call.


I will give you a call tomorrow.


----------



## TheXpress2002

Currently 40 degrees in Canton


----------



## eatonpaving

*white lots*

nothing like the sound of the turbo spooling, tims hortons in the cup holder, radio and heat going while making the parking lots white, while its raining....and getting paid to....s.o.b i must have died and went to plowers heaven.


----------



## Lightningllc

Well I feel like crap. Took a drive at 1 am. Nothing. Got up at 3 nothing. Now I'm up for the day. Feel like [email protected]


----------



## terrapro

Right there with ya Justin.


----------



## Luther

Looking to hire an experienced plow truck driver/operator for one of our company plow trucks.

Please pm me with your contact information if you are available for this commitment.

Thank you


----------



## saltoftheearth

TCLA;1534225 said:


> Looking to hire an experienced plow truck driver/operator for one of our company plow trucks.
> 
> Please pm me with your contact information if you are available for this commitment.
> 
> Thank you


It has not snowed in so long; I think everyone who knew how to plow has retired.


----------



## TheXpress2002

Absolutely nothing this week. Next weekend brings a mix of rain and snow to the area with marginal temps. Focusing on early next week, as a system looks to effect the area. This system happens to be about 50 days since Hurricane Sandy and falls into the cycle I have previously talked about. Just something to watch.


----------



## RoystonLawn

TheExpress2002:Absolutely nothing this week. Next weekend brings a mix of rain and snow to the area with marginal temps. Focusing on early next week, as a system looks to effect the area. This system happens to be about 50 days since Hurricane Sandy and falls into the cycle I have previously talked about. Just something to watch

WHAT WEATHER SERVICE ARE YOU USING TO GIVE US ALL THIS HELPFUL INFORMATION? I AM ALWAYS READING YOUR UPDATES, AND WONDERING WHERE/WHAT SITE YOU GET YOUR INFORMATION FROM?

THANK YOU


----------



## hosejockey4506

RoystonLawn;1534446 said:


> WHAT WEATHER SERVICE ARE YOU USING TO GIVE US ALL THIS HELPFUL INFORMATION? I AM ALWAYS READING YOUR UPDATES, AND WONDERING WHERE/WHAT SITE YOU GET YOUR INFORMATION FROM?
> 
> THANK YOU


His own, he studies the weather data and graphs and comes up with his forecast. Thumbs Up


----------



## RoystonLawn

hosejockey4506;1534456 said:


> His own, he studies the weather data and graphs and comes up with his forecast. Thumbs Up


Well the guy is damn good!


----------



## hosejockey4506

yeah usually about dead on or atleast warns us that its up in the air instead of hyping big storms and lying like the tv weather guessers


----------



## TJSNOW

RoystonLawn;1534446 said:


> TheExpress2002:Absolutely nothing this week. Next weekend brings a mix of rain and snow to the area with marginal temps. Focusing on early next week, as a system looks to effect the area. This system happens to be about 50 days since Hurricane Sandy and falls into the cycle I have previously talked about. Just something to watch
> 
> WHAT WEATHER SERVICE ARE YOU USING TO GIVE US ALL THIS HELPFUL INFORMATION? I AM ALWAYS READING YOUR UPDATES, AND WONDERING WHERE/WHAT SITE YOU GET YOUR INFORMATION FROM?
> 
> THANK YOU


Why are you YELLING at the express......He is a VERY sensitive fellow.......:laughing:


----------



## redskinsfan34

TJSNOW;1534466 said:


> Why are you YELLING at the express......He is a VERY sensitive fellow.......:laughing:


True dat.


----------



## boss75

Remember the rule that our local weather guessers use is, what ever they predict, take half of that amount and then divide it by two.


----------



## TheXpress2002

Again I am not always going to be perfect, but if I am 50 miles off and a few degrees off 14 days out or in a certain 50-60 day pattern I would rather know the potential going forward. So many factors play a role in our weather from El Nino to La Nina to all of the teleconnections NAO, AO, PNA, etc....

...these are all then protrayed onto models allowing us to see what can transpire....


First frame is what is forecasted for next week...this is almost spot on to Sandy after landfall 50 days previous....

Second frame is Cmas Eve...not saying its a direct hit for us, but system will be somewhere east of the Mississippi


----------



## Lightningllc

Don't let him lie to you guys, He wiggles his weiner and if it points up its gonna snow, if it goes down its gonna rain and if nothing happens he takes 4 hours naps and then repeats.


----------



## TheXpress2002

Lightningllc;1534527 said:


> Don't let him lie to you guys, He wiggles his weiner and if it points up its gonna snow, if it goes down its gonna rain and if nothing happens he takes 4 hours naps and then repeats.


Slightly off......5 hour naps


----------



## Glockshot73!

Lightningllc;1534527 said:


> Don't let him lie to you guys, He wiggles his weiner and if it points up its gonna snow, if it goes down its gonna rain and if nothing happens he takes 4 hours naps and then repeats.


:laughing: that was a good laugh


----------



## Lightningllc

So who is gonna win biker build off. I'm going for gas monkey.


----------



## Strictly Snow

Lightningllc;1534873 said:


> So who is gonna win biker build off. I'm going for gas monkey.


No spoilers. I have not seen the last 2 weeks. My DVR won't have my attention untill Sunday.


----------



## Lightningllc

It's on right now, only tonight and tommorrow.


----------



## Strictly Snow

Lightningllc;1534884 said:


> It's on right now


Kinda tied up right now. That's what the DVR is for. He watches it for me and gives me a play by play later.


----------



## hogggman

Better check my dvr wasn't recording it because it's called chopper live not American chopper I didn't have it set it's on again at 11 I'm gonna watch it then


----------



## bigjeeping

Shoot, we are still doing fall clean-ups. I've been praying for time to get them all in. Sorry guys. It's definitely going to snow once my last one is finished Saturday morning.


----------



## IC-Smoke

Jesse James is amazing at metalworking but his bike just doesnt look right.

Seniors bike was just a CNC cut, and bolted together and it looks like a mini-bike with him on it!

Juniors bike is pretty darn cool! I like it so I'm on the fence!

GMG bike is pretty wicked and goes with the traditional bike that started the chopper. 

I voted GMG since that is what I would rock if I had a bike. .02


----------



## terrapro

Did anyone else salt frozen puddles this AM?


----------



## Lightningllc

No, But I'm trying to blow out sprinklers but the valves keep freezing up.


----------



## P&M Landscaping

Hey guys, my dad repairs televisions, and he frequently has some that weren't ever picked up by customers for sale. Right now he has a 37" LCD for sale for $175. PM me if anyone is interested in one.


----------



## terrapro

Lightningllc;1535185 said:


> No, But I'm trying to blow out sprinklers but the valves keep freezing up.


Really glad I did. One of my small lots maybe 4-5K, 1/4 of it was a small lake frozen over nice and slick like a skate rink. It happens to be a Lawyers office also.


----------



## alpha01

Hey guys.... Are back drag blades worth installing? I have a 48 unit condo with driveways to each and never plowed with a back drag blade on my plows


----------



## Lightningllc

Here is one of the condo plow trucks we use, Works great for what needs to be done.


----------



## TGS Inc.

OK....someone....anyone...Ryan??....blow some sunshine on this weather situation. Getting a tad bit worried we are going to have a repeat of last year. Perhaps it's just too much Mt. Dew but man it seems like we should have some snow!! Hoping its just a late bloomer??


----------



## 2FAST4U

TGS Inc.;1535344 said:


> OK....someone....anyone...Ryan??....blow some sunshine on this weather situation. Getting a tad bit worried we are going to have a repeat of last year. Perhaps it's just too much Mt. Dew but man it seems like we should have some snow!! Hoping its just a late bloomer??


The first average snow fall for us isn't even till December 26th and that's only a 3" storm, got to remember its really not even winter yet (Dec. 21st) Enjoy a little rest I don't start to worry till January!!

Did a fall clean up today and it just about killed me, a month off makes me out of shape!!


----------



## eatonpaving

*Old job posting...*

well we have no snow so i thought i would post what i used to do in the winter month.

was a forge press forman...

was a cool job.....quality steel at 10 and haggerty.


----------



## Lightningllc

eatonpaving;1535461 said:


> well we have no snow so i thought i would post what i used to do in the winter month.
> 
> was a forge press forman...
> 
> was a cool job.....quality steel at 10 and haggerty.


Was it all Chinese.


----------



## eatonpaving

lightningllc;1535495 said:


> was it all chinese.


no, all american.... that was the only vid i could find that showed the machine that i ran....it used to be huron forge in detroit...


----------



## boss75

I bet you will never forget that heat, noise and pounding from that press in that factory. I worked for Chrysler Tank in Warren operating 100 ton overhead crane for 5 years, just like to orange one in the pic. in the last few seconds on the video. Quit that job, became a Firefighter while operating my business, retired as a Firefighter, still operate the seasonal portion.


----------



## TheXpress2002

Looks that some lake enhanced snow is crossing the state, can anyone confirm if its actually making it to the ground in the thumb, Lansing, GR area


----------



## terrapro

Huh, I'll go take a look.


----------



## Luther

TheXpress2002;1535582 said:


> Looks that some lake enhanced snow is crossing the state, can anyone confirm if its actually making it to the ground in the thumb, Lansing, GR area


Lansing says no.


----------



## RoystonLawn

In lansing, no snow what so ever!!!


----------



## newhere

I may just have to go work for the pipe line if we dont get snow. The pay is GREAT if anyone is seriously looking for a job. Shoot i would rather do that then plow snow.


----------



## TheXpress2002

I know there is dry air at the lower levels just wanted to see if it was making it to the ground


----------



## Lightningllc

newhere;1535613 said:


> I may just have to go work for the pipe line if we dont get snow. The pay is GREAT if anyone is seriously looking for a job. Shoot i would rather do that then plow snow.


Ya there setup is 4 miles from my house on us 23. I heard they are looking for operators, sounds like fun for alittle bit. I have a hard time taking orders from the bossman so I would get fired fast.


----------



## newhere

its all union, easy work. Good money. I can take orders just fine.


----------



## Superior L & L

If its all union then they would have to be union operators i'd assume. I've had three different employees leave to go to the operators union hall for the week to "try out " all were close to top of the class and all three are still working for us because there is so many laid off union guys waiting for a work call


----------



## Lightningllc

Well now it's the right to work state so they don't have to hire the union guys. They can hire the best qualified.


----------



## terrapro

Lightningllc;1535618 said:


> Ya there setup is 4 miles from my house on us 23. I heard they are looking for operators, sounds like fun for alittle bit. *I have a hard time taking orders from the bossman so I would get fired fast*.


I worry about that now too, 10-12yrs of working for myself it would be hard to not work on my own.


----------



## newhere

yeah all union operators, they are looking for laborers right now. No operators.


----------



## 2FAST4U

newhere;1535624 said:


> its all union, easy work. Good money. I can take orders just fine.


Right to work now means the pay isn't so good any more


----------



## newhere

hard workers will always get paid good. Lazy a$$es will always struggle to make a living. I dont need a union to get a decent wage.


----------



## 2FAST4U

If thats the case how come were not paying our formans 25 dollars an hour, offer full health benefits, and vacation pay


----------



## newhere

if by "our" you mean forman in the landscape industry.....

I think a true hard worker can easily be making 25 bucks a hour in this industry. 

But if i can pay a true hard worker 12 bucks a hour and put the rest in my own pocket i sure will.


----------



## 2FAST4U

So after just saying that, you belive your forman is worth 25 bucks but your not willing to pay that. And you belive you dont need a union to make a decent wage if you were to go work for some one. Good luck trying to bargan for wages and health benefits by your self at "said company"


----------



## dfd9

2FAST4U;1535738 said:


> So after just saying that, *you belive your forman is worth 25 bucks but your not willing to pay that.* And you belive you dont need a union to make a decent wage if you were to go work for some one. Good luck trying to bargan for wages and health benefits by your self at "said company"


Who said anything about not being willing.

I would love to pay those kinds of wages to hard working individuals. But, the market\industry will not support those kinds of wages.


----------



## Lightningllc

The problem comes from lowballing it drives the industry down and a lot of the low balling comes from layed off union members. The buyouts was another round of lowballers. 

I am a local 58 member I still hold my card and pay my dues. I also still hold my master electrical license, but in the 90's I got laid off and started my business but I always charged more than the normal bid, I was raised on a farm with my dad owning a electrical business so I knew how business worked. 

I think in time we will see the prices go back to what I used to charge back in the 90's and we will be able to support our employees and ourselves.


----------



## Lightningllc

One other problem I see, If the mindset of business owners was to have 100 accts that pay good money vs 200 accts that are almost at cost, we would have more money for ourselves and be able to pay the guys more and work them less. 

I hear people say all the time I have 300 lawn accts but I'm not making as much as I did when I had 100. I think it's because they don't look at costs just looking at how big of company they are. 

Stay small and keep it all!!!!!


----------



## Tango

Will, How is it that the employees of Honda and Toyota down south make more pr hour than UAW workers?


----------



## gunsworth

Lightningllc;1535840 said:


> One other problem I see, If the mindset of business owners was to have 100 accts that pay good money vs 200 accts that are almost at cost, we would have more money for ourselves and be able to pay the guys more and work them less.
> 
> I hear people say all the time I have 300 lawn accts but I'm not making as much as I did when I had 100. I think it's because they don't look at costs just looking at how big of company they are.
> 
> Stay small and keep it all!!!!!


thats right on the money, I hear that all the time too. After my 4th year solo, i am finally at the point of scrapping the cheap filler accounts I grabbed to fill my route in the first couple years. This past year I have been trying to closely monitor how much my accounts make in relation to each other and finding way too much fluctuation. I plan to raise pricing where needed, and hope to weed out some old people, and people who only get their lawn cut 10x a year....


----------



## MrPike

Tango;1535894 said:


> Will, How is it that the employees of Honda and Toyota down south make more pr hour than UAW workers?


Two reasons. They pay more to keep the unions out. If there wasn't the threat of the union, they wouldn't pay what they do. Second, they can afford it because they have no retirees and younger workers, so their health care costs are minimal.
People aren't aware of this but UAW members make LESS than their counterparts in Germany, France Canada and Japan.


----------



## eatonpaving

*stihl chainsaw*

anybody need a chainsaw....ms270 18 inch bar and chain
comes with carrying case...275.00


----------



## Lightningllc

Randy do you have any 440,660,880 saws for sale


----------



## eatonpaving

lightningllc;1536048 said:


> randy do you have any 440,660,880 saws for sale


did last week, sold all of them....will be hitting the south next week if the weather holds to get more....


----------



## eatonpaving

Lightningllc;1536048 said:


> Randy do you have any 440,660,880 saws for sale


HERES ONE BUT I WOULD BE CAREFULL CAUSE OF THE BIG BORE KIT, WHEN THEY DO THAT TO A BIG SAW IT USUALLY MEANS IT HAD A BAD PISTON AND BORE....

http://detroit.craigslist.org/wyn/tls/3429143341.html


----------



## bigjeeping

Lightningllc;1535840 said:


> Stay small and keep it all!!!!!


Amen, brother! ussmileyflag


----------



## firelwn82

Hello all... I'm looking for a 99+ F-350 or 250 4x4, looking for a crew cab short box or ext cab short box. I would prefer it not to have had a plow on it previously and the mileage under 130k ish. Does anyone know where I can find one? I have been searching for one and had two but the deals fell through. Thanks for any and all help in advance. Looking to spend about 7 grand.


----------



## Lightningllc

firelwn82;1536295 said:


> Hello all... I'm looking for a 99+ F-350 or 250 4x4, looking for a crew cab short box or ext cab short box. I would prefer it not to have had a plow on it previously and the mileage under 130k ish. Does anyone know where I can find one? I have been searching for one and had two but the deals fell through. Thanks for any and all help in advance. Looking to spend about 7 grand.


My dads selling the exact truck


----------



## firelwn82

Well sweet.... Send me pictures and info asap...


----------



## Lightningllc

Ok how can I get them to you


----------



## firelwn82

[email protected]


----------



## newhere

2FAST4U;1535738 said:


> So after just saying that, you belive your forman is worth 25 bucks but your not willing to pay that. And you belive you dont need a union to make a decent wage if you were to go work for some one. Good luck trying to bargan for wages and health benefits by your self at "said company"


 isnt that the republican way? the rich keep getting richer and the poor stay on the bottom?

A bunch of lazy a$$es need to team up and pout to get higher wages, a hard worker that knows how to use his head and quickly move up in the ranks does not need a union to get paid good. Thats just my belief.


----------



## Glockshot73!

What do you guys prefer for lighting up the night while salting?

I want to upgrade to LED work lights for lighting the rear of the truck up while salting. Right now I run two halogen work lights mounted underneath the bumper to light the lots, with an additional light mounted on the Salter to illuminate the salt spread. Really wasent getting what I wanted out of that set up last season, not enough white light. 

Do you guys prefer different beam patterns as far as flood patterns or spot patterns? Or mounting locations? I'm into the low profile look and was thinking of in bumper gromment mounted light but was afraid I wouldn't be able to get the right angles from that.

As far as light heads I was thinking sound off LEDs because they are much more affordable, but the whelen par 36 have a 5 year commercial warranty so I was leaning towards those.

As always any input, constructive criticism is greatly appreciated. Salter is a salt dogg 1500 v- box.

Thanks in advance guys,

Chris


----------



## hosejockey4506

get floods in the LED, we run Rigid industries on the race trucks and the spots really are what they say they are and just a spot. the floods really light up a much larger area.

we run both so that in the dust we can turn off the floods. look into rigids pod lights they are very bright. i will see if i can find a pic.


----------



## firelwn82

Lightning have you sent me info on the truck yet? I haven't seen anything if you did.. thanks


----------



## Superior L & L

I want to see Justin's new rig all set up


----------



## TJSNOW

Superior L & L;1537138 said:


> I want to see Justin's new rig all set up


...............Thumbs Up


----------



## TheXpress2002

Superior L & L;1537138 said:


> I want to see Justin's new rig all set up


.........................Thumbs Up


----------



## TJSNOW

Superior L & L;1537138 said:


> I want to see Justin's new rig all set up


Thumbs Up...............Thumbs Up.....................Thumbs Up


----------



## caitlyncllc

aww screw it


----------



## Lightningllc

Plows mounted, little customizing done and it's still getting central hydros put on and under tailgate salter. 

Looking at doing strobes in headlights and taillights.


----------



## boss75

Lightningllc;1537307 said:


> Plows mounted, little customizing done and it's still getting central hydros put on and under tailgate salter.
> 
> Looking at doing strobes in headlights and taillights.


Let me know what you find out, I have been looking and I think I will go with the led type. No power supply box needed, longer lasting. One of the suppliers that installs many of the police vehicles said they only install led's not strobes.


----------



## Lightningllc

All led. That's all we use.


----------



## P&M Landscaping

Does anyone know of any issues with '98 body style gmc 2500's? Looking at buying one with a Meyer plow today.


----------



## flykelley

Hi Guys
My brother lives in Flushing, going away for the winter and needs a plow jockey to take care of his driveway. No rush to get it done since he wont be home. His son will be stopping by and spending the night once a week. Anyone need another job to fill the route? PM me if you want more info.

Mike


----------



## TGS Inc.

P&M Landscaping;1537741 said:


> Does anyone know of any issues with '98 body style gmc 2500's? Looking at buying one with a Meyer plow today.


Gas or diesel?? We had a few diesels in the past and just got rid of the last one. There is a problem that develops with the throttle/fuel/timing something or other (not a mechanic..sorry). I know it was like $ 1000.00 / truck to fix minimum going as high as $ 1500.00. All done with the older chevy diesels.


----------



## eatonpaving

TGS Inc.;1537773 said:


> Gas or diesel?? We had a few diesels in the past and just got rid of the last one. There is a problem that develops with the throttle/fuel/timing something or other (not a mechanic..sorry). I know it was like $ 1000.00 / truck to fix minimum going as high as $ 1500.00. All done with the older chevy diesels.


had a few of them...they run forever....the brake lines will rust quickly, the stock radio will just quit, heater blower motors are kinda junk, now for the diesels.. the pmd(pump mounted driver) will fail and 90% of repair shops think its the injection pump, and the harmonic balancer will fail around 100 thousand..a little p.m will avert these problems, i allways take a small sprayer and spray used motor oil on the under side of the truck, change the blower motor to a dorman unit(autozone), i have a diesel stake bed dump now and love it


----------



## P&M Landscaping

It's a gaser. Can't remember if it was the 305 or 351. What's a fair price for one of these with a Meyer 7'6". 150k


----------



## terrapro

350 you mean. $2000 tops. If the trans hasn't gone it will, expect to replace exaust manifolds every two years. Lots of brake work, pretty much everything needs to be replaced every two years but parts are cheap.


----------



## hogggman

The intake gaskets go on them if u smell anti freeze it could be those


----------



## redskinsfan34

Judging by all of the above replies I think you should hold out for a Ford!


----------



## Strictly Snow

P&M Landscaping;1537741 said:


> Does anyone know of any issues with '98 body style gmc 2500's? Looking at dbuying one with a Meyer plow today.


Don't forget to look at the frame just past the control arms. I have 3 of that body style(2 with western unimounts and one with the meyer)and all of them cracked.


----------



## dfd9

redskinsfan34;1537857 said:


> Judging by all of the above replies I think you should hold out for a Ford!


Pffffft, those repairs are cheap compared to Ford repairs.

I should know, I have 11 of them.


----------



## terrapro

redskinsfan34;1537857 said:


> Judging by all of the above replies I think you should hold out for a Ford!





dfd9;1537864 said:


> Pffffft, those repairs are cheap compared to Ford repairs.
> 
> I should know, I have 11 of them.


Yeah these repairs are all pretty cheap, it's just something you need to be ready for.

All vehicles/brands have their own problems. Atleast it's not a dodge... :laughing:


----------



## redskinsfan34

terrapro; Atleast it's not a dodge... :laughing:[/QUOTE said:


> Fair enough.


----------



## ParksLandscaping

*Subs needed*

We are in need of Loaders, Backhoes, Skidsteers, Plowtrucks, and Sidewalk guys for some jobsites in Oakland, Macomb, and Wayne counties. If you have interest, please PM me with what you have available and ideal rates. Thank you.


----------



## Metro Lawn

terrapro;1537878 said:


> Atleast it's not a dodge... :laughing:


Them be some fightin' words..lol My Dodges have been more dependable than the GMs or Fords by far.


----------



## eatonpaving

Metro Lawn;1537994 said:


> Them be some fightin' words..lol My Dodges have been more dependable than the GMs or Fords by far.


very true....now to find a 95 ram with cummins and plow...


----------



## P&M Landscaping

Went and looked at the truck today... Going to sleep on it, owner is asking $1500. Needs some work, but includes a 7'6" Meyer, with the hoop frame. Body is in pretty good shape. All around a solid truck, just needs some basics. Brakes, etc.


----------



## eatonpaving

P&M Landscaping;1538017 said:


> Went and looked at the truck today... Going to sleep on it, owner is asking $1500. Needs some work, but includes a 7'6" Meyer, with the hoop frame. Body is in pretty good shape. All around a solid truck, just needs some basics. Brakes, etc.


1500 and its pretty solid..with a plow....sleeping on it....might not be their when you wake up....with the lack of snow the last 2 seasons ppl are selling them cheap...if its the white one and i was not holding out for a ram with a cmmins i would go get it now....2 years ago i sold a rusted 92 for 3600.00


----------



## snowman6

Xpress, chuck gadica just said wet snow showers late Monday night and also snow showers on Thursday and Friday. Do you see anything coming out of it?


----------



## caitlyncllc

eatonpaving;1537995 said:


> very true....now to find a 95 ram with cummins and plow...


Why a 95? Why not move up to the 24 valve? I grew up a chevy guy. But the dodge I have is a great work horse. Chevys are gentlemens trucks - nice, comfortable ride. Dodge makes trucks that work hard.


----------



## eatonpaving

caitlyncllc;1538079 said:


> Why a 95? Why not move up to the 24 valve? I grew up a chevy guy. But the dodge I have is a great work horse. Chevys are gentlemens trucks - nice, comfortable ride. Dodge makes trucks that work hard.


what years are the 24 valves....i have 2 rams now a 95 and 98...love them up to 2001 dont really like the newer ones....to much girly truck...i also love chevys and have one now..but i could not find a ram stake bed dump, so i bought the chevy....no chevy could hold a candle to what a 4x4 3500 ram could do, i used to think chevys and fords were the ****, then i test drove the 95 i have now and i was hooked....tuff trucks and i have not had any problems with the 2 i have now and owned them for 2 seasons....heres the truck i want...will not settle for anything less....love this truck....


----------



## caitlyncllc

24 valves came out in 99, thats what i have. Its hard to find them for sale - people that have them love them and drive them till they die. (The people die, not the trucks). I looked all summer for a dodge 3500 dump. You gotta go south to find them for sale.


----------



## eatonpaving

caitlyncllc;1538114 said:


> 24 valves came out in 99, thats what i have. Its hard to find them for sale - people that have them love them and drive them till they die. (The people die, not the trucks). I looked all summer for a dodge 3500 dump. You gotta go south to find them for sale.


yep...i will find one in the spring....


----------



## Lightningllc

Anything newer than 2000 is junk. This Emmisons BS is getting outta hand. 

My 2009 f350. I took all the emmisons off even took off egr. Put a programmer on it and I get 27 mpg on the highway at 80. 

Stock I got 11 at 80. What wrong with the picture.


----------



## Metro Lawn

Lightningllc;1538209 said:


> Anything newer than 2000 is junk. This Emmisons BS is getting outta hand.
> 
> My 2009 f350. I took all the emmisons off even took off egr. Put a programmer on it and I get 27 mpg on the highway at 80.
> 
> Stock I got 11 at 80. What wrong with the picture.


My 2007 Ram 3500 gets 29.4 mpg at 70 with the air on. Not bad for a stake truck.


----------



## Watkins

That's crazy abuse to the western plow ! LOL.

How's that work mounting the pro-wings on the side of the frame ?
I never seen that done before.


----------



## eatonpaving

Watkins;1538311 said:


> That's crazy abuse to the western plow ! LOL.
> 
> How's that work mounting the pro-wings on the side of the frame ?
> I never seen that done before.


it was just slop on smooth concrete so no abuse...with the wings mounted like i have them its still 9' wide but 30% more scoop and holds alot of snow...i have 2 trucks with them mounted that way and it cut my plowing time almost in half...works great...


----------



## TheXpress2002

Possible salting Tuesday/Wednesday. A very strong system will impact somewhere east of the Mississippi next Friday into the weekend. Current indications are for a mix changing over to the potential of accumulating snow. After that system cold air will FINALLY settle in.


----------



## gunsworth

Metro Lawn;1538290 said:


> My 2007 Ram 3500 gets 29.4 mpg at 70 with the air on. Not bad for a stake truck.


Computer might say that, but its not...


----------



## Lightningllc

My fuel mpg screen in my truck says 50 to 60 mpg when I reset it too.


----------



## terrapro

TheXpress2002;1538467 said:


> Possible salting Tuesday/Wednesday. A very strong system will impact somewhere east of the Mississippi next Friday into the weekend. Current indications are for a mix changing over to the potential of accumulating snow. After that system cold air will FINALLY settle in.


I wouldn't mind alittle money.


----------



## caitlyncllc

Anybody have mounts, wiring, plow, whatever for a 2000 GMC 3500HD dump that they want to get rid of let me know. thanks. I was gonna try to fab up some Meyer stuff that I have sitting around, but it's not gonna work.


----------



## gunsworth

eatonpaving;1537995 said:


> very true....now to find a 95 ram with cummins and plow...


Just came across this one (no plow tho), looks like hes itching to sell it http://www.greatlakes4x4.com/showthread.php?t=230482


----------



## Superior L & L

TheXpress2002;1538467 said:


> Possible salting Tuesday/Wednesday. A very strong system will impact somewhere east of the Mississippi next Friday into the weekend. Current indications are for a mix changing over to the potential of accumulating snow. After that system cold air will FINALLY settle in.


How perfect would that be.......first push on a Saturday


----------



## TGS Inc.

TheXpress2002;1538467 said:


> Possible salting Tuesday/Wednesday. A very strong system will impact somewhere east of the Mississippi next Friday into the weekend. Current indications are for a mix changing over to the potential of accumulating snow. After that system cold air will FINALLY settle in.


YES! Thanks Ryan!! :waving:

Thumbs Up


----------



## Lightningllc

Code RED !!!!!!!!


----------



## eatonpaving

Lightningllc;1538663 said:


> Code RED !!!!!!!!


we have had 4 code reds this year and the only plowing i have done is mud....


----------



## dfd9

Lightningllc;1538209 said:


> Anything newer than 2000 is junk. This Emmisons BS is getting outta hand.
> 
> My 2009 f350. I took all the emmisons off even took off egr. Put a programmer on it and I get 27 mpg on the highway at 80.
> 
> Stock I got 11 at 80. What wrong with the picture.


Thank the unconstitutional EPA for that one.


----------



## TJSNOW

Lightningllc;1538663 said:


> Code RED !!!!!!!!


Listen..............I am the ONLY one that can take us to Code Red Status...........:laughing:


----------



## Lightningllc

Hum. There was only one person that called code red. Hummmmmmmmm.


----------



## TJSNOW

Lightningllc;1538718 said:


> Hum. There was only one person that called code red. Hummmmmmmmm.


Hmmmmmmm is right...............:laughing:

I have also trademarked Defcon 4 status............:salute:


----------



## M & D LAWN

*Lights*

I just took the rusted bed off a F250 and converted it into a flat bed. Does anyone know
where I can get led lights and the housing they go in? I'm in the Dearborn Heights area.


----------



## eatonpaving

M & D LAWN;1538781 said:


> I just took the rusted bed off a F250 and converted it into a flat bed. Does anyone know
> where I can get led lights and the housing they go in? I'm in the Dearborn Heights area.


michigan truck and trailer....westland mi.


----------



## Frankland

EXPRESS (Ryan).... What's your take on Thurs-Sat.... Precip type keeps changing.

Trying to take the smiley on a last min vacation. Think it's safe to say a rain even or should I just hold off and stay home?


----------



## 2FAST4U

So just got back from great lakes crossing and saw that Becker had two loaders a skid and 10 yard dump with salter in there, plus a extra pusher box. When did they take that contract over?


----------



## M & D LAWN

They've had that at least the last 4 years.


----------



## TJSNOW

M & D LAWN;1539441 said:


> They've had that at least the last 4 years.





2FAST4U;1539434 said:


> So just got back from great lakes crossing and saw that Becker had two loaders a skid and 10 yard dump with salter in there, plus a extra pusher box. When did they take that contract over?


This is the 5 year............They also do Southland mall also......:salute:


----------



## Superior L & L

I thought that place was bigger than just a couple of loaders


----------



## PowersTree

They normally have 4-5 loaders in there.


----------



## 2FAST4U

They had two loaders and a skid, there was another box there but no loader on it. I just didn't know they had the contact, in years past I didnt see the logos on every thing


----------



## Metro Lawn

They do Partridge Creek as well.


----------



## M & D LAWN

They might not have dropped everything off due to the weather. Usually 5 loaders and 2 skids.


----------



## eatonpaving

*chevy truck*

heres a nice truck.....i have had 2 of these trucks and they run forever....

http://detroit.craigslist.org/okl/cto/3482758962.html


----------



## TheXpress2002

Frankland;1539412 said:


> EXPRESS (Ryan).... What's your take on Thurs-Sat.... Precip type keeps changing.
> 
> Trying to take the smiley on a last min vacation. Think it's safe to say a rain even or should I just hold off and stay home?


The last run of the EURO had a much stronger high pressure in place just to our north supressing the system further south leading to colder air filtering in and an all snow event.

The GFS model also suppressed the system further south but did not bring in the cold air until after the system moved through leading to a rain to snow changeover.

What I take from this is the models are picking up on a more flat solution rather than a cutter due to a stronger high to our north. We are within 92 hours out leading to a little more confidence going forward with the future runs.

Currently a heavy deformation band is on a line from Chicago to Lansing with moderate snows north and south of about 50 miles

With this system IF it does verify would produce snow at temps above freezing


----------



## Shoresoutdoor

Becker also does wasteland mall and the GM tech center


----------



## Shoresoutdoor

Eastland mall


----------



## 2FAST4U

Thanks Ryan


----------



## TJSNOW

Shoresoutdoor;1539600 said:


> Becker also does wasteland mall and the GM tech center


I thought Site Services did the GM Tech center...........Saw them in there a couple of days ago


----------



## Lightningllc

TJSNOW;1539661 said:


> I thought Site Services did the GM Tech center...........Saw them in there a couple of days ago


Site services is actually gm. Another name


----------



## TJSNOW

Lightningllc;1539675 said:


> Site services is actually gm. Another name


White Trucks with green lettering out of Saginaw...........They were staking some areas....:salute:


----------



## Lightningllc

I worked for them for 6 years. Trust me the owner works for gm and its a subsidiary of gm through a Managment company.


----------



## terrapro

Lightningllc;1539681 said:


> I worked for them for 6 years. Trust me the owner works for gm and its a subsidiary of gm through a Managment company.


Lots of hands and lots of pockets?


----------



## TheXpress2002

Still watching the Thursday-Saturday timeframe. A MASSIVE system will impact east of the Mississippi with wide ranging implications. The form of precip will depend on the exact track. Currently the track is for the LP to track right over the top of SE Mich leading to a rain to snow changeover with minimal accumulations followed by very cold air and strong north winds Friday and Saturday leading to a skating rink for the weekend. There are a few other models that are stead fast on a more southern and east solution leading to an all snow event and a heavy one at that (kinda insane numbers). As everyone knows (and bashes) I would love to jump all over this solution but given the recent track of previous systems I can't at this time, things can change though.....

If there is a glimmer of hope going forward, this system will be "the one" to usher in the start of winter for us. As I have discussed before what we will then need to focus on is the late January February timeframe as all of this will rear its ugly face again with the potential if cold air remains in place of ALOT of snow.


----------



## TheXpress2002

After this late week system the lakes open up and those snow belt areas will be in business. Things at this moment look quiet for Christmas (depending on this system) Next system will be around the 26th/27th timeframe


----------



## redskinsfan34

Thank you Ryan.


----------



## TGS Inc.

*Source for hubs??*

Can anyone tell me a good (and reasonable) source for 4x4 hubs?? I have an '06 Ford F-350.

Thanks!

-Wayne


----------



## Lightningllc

TGS Inc.;1540219 said:


> Can anyone tell me a good (and reasonable) source for 4x4 hubs?? I have an '06 Ford F-350.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> -Wayne


eBay is a reasonable price place


----------



## grassmaster06

Detroit rack and axle ,I got 2 hubs for my 06 and I think they were about $275 for the pair.


----------



## Milwaukee

TGS Inc.;1540219 said:


> Can anyone tell me a good (and reasonable) source for 4x4 hubs?? I have an '06 Ford F-350.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> -Wayne


Not sure what hubs on 06 look like but older ford 1986-1997 F250-F350 hubs fit my old 01 F350. Best part it only $10


----------



## TJSNOW

Lightningllc;1539681 said:


> I worked for them for 6 years. Trust me the owner works for gm and its a subsidiary of gm through a Managment company.


Gotcha...............:salute:

So what you are saying is i have no hope of landing the contract....

Gota say.......For such a cool place(Tech Center).....The grounds kinda look shabby...


----------



## TGS Inc.

NOAA has changed forecast for rain changing to snow...up to 1/2" for Dearborn area. Doubt it will even stick to grassy areas but its a start.


----------



## terrapro

TGS Inc.;1540350 said:


> NOAA has changed forecast for rain changing to snow...up to 1/2" for Dearborn area. Doubt it will even stick to grassy areas but its a start.


For tonight?


----------



## TJSNOW

terrapro;1540352 said:


> For tonight?


Yup...........:salute:.........payup


----------



## Lightningllc

Ill be up all night eating mcdonalds and drinking coffee waiting for the snow.


----------



## snowman6

Ch 4 said expect a couple inches Monday ???


----------



## eatonpaving

snowman6;1540447 said:


> Ch 4 said expect a couple inches Monday ???


today...or next monday..


----------



## eatonpaving

*chevy truck....*

my new plow truck...from texas and the plow only been on for a year...pick it up in the morning......its an 88 silverado.


----------



## madskier1986

Real quick question. With the wings on my plow, the total width of my plow is 10 feet. When I put it in the V position, it is obvious less then 10 feet. I measured a while back when I was putting them on but forgot. I would guess around 9.5 feet. 

My question is will I run into problems with our favorite buddy's pulling me over and wanting to measure the width of my blade? From what I know, I can drive around town with a 10' blade. Anything over requires a permit. Please correct me if I am wrong. Or I can just spend 5 minutes taking on and off the wings. 

Any insight is appreciated.


----------



## Metro Lawn

madskier1986;1540504 said:


> Real quick question. With the wings on my plow, the total width of my plow is 10 feet. When I put it in the V position, it is obvious less then 10 feet. I measured a while back when I was putting them on but forgot. I would guess around 9.5 feet.
> 
> My question is will I run into problems with our favorite buddy's pulling me over and wanting to measure the width of my blade? From what I know, I can drive around town with a 10' blade. Anything over requires a permit. Please correct me if I am wrong. Or I can just spend 5 minutes taking on and off the wings.
> 
> Any insight is appreciated.


102" or 8'6" is legal on a Class A road. There are still some roads where 8' is the limit. Yes, they will write you for it too. Over width without a permit can be written to anyone whether commercial or not.


----------



## Lightningllc

You need a cab card for a 10' Vee plow. No ifs ands or buts its over 8'6".


----------



## snowman6

eatonpaving;1540465 said:


> today...or next monday..


Christmas Eve.


----------



## madskier1986

Good to know. I guess that I am going to take the wings off and on at every site. Thanks guys.


----------



## Metro Lawn

Lightningllc;1540514 said:


> You need a cab card for a 10' Vee plow. No ifs ands or buts its over 8'6".


Cab cards are no good at night just like a state permit


----------



## TJSNOW

Lightningllc;1540514 said:


> You need a cab card for a 10' Vee plow. No ifs ands or buts its over 8'6".


You need one per county per my understanding....This is what the Oakland County weigh man explained to me....The permit is atleast $100 Per county.....payup


----------



## TJSNOW

Metro Lawn;1540542 said:


> Cab cards are no good at night just like a state permit


You are correct....Dawn till Dusk only.........:salute:


----------



## Metro Lawn

Cab cards are issued by each county and are good for 1 year. They are also no good on a state road or interstate, just on county and secondary roads.


----------



## Lightningllc

So why do they make 10' Vee plows if there not allowed anywhere. Why do they make 9' plows 


Please explain how I can transport my plows on my trucks.


----------



## Metro Lawn

Lightningllc;1540558 said:


> So why do they make 10' Vee plows if there not allowed anywhere. Why do they make 9' plows
> 
> Please explain how I can transport my plows on my trucks.


The court will tell you to move them during the day or leave them on site. Otherwise only put an 8'6" plow on anything you want to drive job to job. Asking why they make a 9' plow or even an 11' is kind of silly. That's like why are some dozers 14' wide ect. They all have a job and a purpose. You neen to use the right equipment for each job but if you want to go bigger then you will run the risk of a ticket or worse getting your truck impounded during a storm. I am so glad I work in the ghetto... It's like the lawless old west... roflmao


----------



## eatonpaving

Metro Lawn;1540575 said:


> The court will tell you to move them during the day or leave them on site. Otherwise only put an 8'6" plow on anything you want to drive job to job. Asking why they make a 9' plow or even an 11' is kind of silly. That's like why are some dozers 14' wide ect. They all have a job and a purpose. You neen to use the right equipment for each job but if you want to go bigger then you will run the risk of a ticket or worse getting your truck impounded during a storm. I am so glad I work in the ghetto... It's like the lawless old west... roflmao


 i have allways had a 9' plow and been stopped a few times by canton during a storm and he never said anything about the plow...its the dam plate light that will get you a ticket...well for me anyways....i never see those guys at night and i am in northville and plymouth and farmington all the time during a storm....


----------



## TJSNOW

eatonpaving;1540605 said:


> i have allways had a 9' plow and been stopped a few times by canton during a storm and he never said anything about the plow...its the dam plate light that will get you a ticket...well for me anyways....i never see those guys at night and i am in northville and plymouth and farmington all the time during a storm....


Drive up and down Wixom road by angelo's a few times.........After the Oakland County weighmaster measures your plow and writes you a ticket.....Im sure he will be more than happy to explain it to you.....He seems to be a nice guy.....payup


----------



## Lightningllc

That SOB on Wixom road pulls me over all the time. Last time he pulled me over I asked him if he wanted to catch dinner. Needless to say he hasn't pulled me over since. 

He would always pull me over for weight plates and wanted to see my scale slips. 

My final straw was the 7th time I was 1500 under my plates.


----------



## eatonpaving

TJSNOW;1540623 said:


> Drive up and down Wixom road by angelo's a few times.........After the Oakland County weighmaster measures your plow and writes you a ticket.....Im sure he will be more than happy to explain it to you.....He seems to be a nice guy.....payup


i plowed that dunkin donuts...wixon and grand river for a season but thats as far as i have been.....i think the canton guy retired....my buddy was telling me last week...


----------



## Lightningllc

Randy. That had to be a ball plowing a Dunkin donuts that's open 24 hours and employees non-English speaking Indian employees. 

Sorry I hate that place.


----------



## eatonpaving

Lightningllc;1540643 said:


> Randy. That had to be a ball plowing a Dunkin donuts that's open 24 hours and employees non-English speaking Indian employees.
> 
> Sorry I hate that place.


i was a baker for 11 years at dunkin donuts so i speak indian......i plowed it and salted it for brad.....wasent to bad...i allways did it at night...brad did the day plows...


----------



## TheXpress2002

MVC 257.717
 The total width of a trailer, semi-trailer, bus or
motor home shall not exceed 102 inches.
 The total outside width of all other vehicles
shall not exceed 96 inches, except on designated
highways where 102 inches is allowed.

Load Projections
See MVC 257.719
 A load may not project more than 3 feet beyond
the front of the vehicle provided the length of
the vehicle and load do not exceed the allowable
vehicle length.
 Any amount of overhang from the rear of the
vehicle is permitted, provided the length of the
vehicle and load do not exceed the allowable
vehicle length.

If you close a 10' V-Blade it closes within 96 inches. 
Secondly the blade can not exceed more than 36 inches from the bumper

So if your blade closes and does not exceed more than 36 inches from the bumper you are legal?


----------



## boss75

madskier1986;1540520 said:


> Good to know. I guess that I am going to take the wings off and on at every site. Thanks guys.


That's going to cost you time which = $.


----------



## hosejockey4506

TheXpress2002;1540677 said:


> So if your blade closes and does not exceed more than 36 inches from the bumper you are legal?


yes according the Livingston county weigh master, i spoke with him last week about this.


----------



## alternative

TGS Inc.;1529087 said:


> Hearing breaking news of a tragic accident at a landscaping company in Oak Park...Sounds like someone trying to mount a large salter and was killed. Dang. Prayers for the family and the people at that company!
> 
> http://detroit.cbslocal.com/2012/12/04/man-dies-in-freak-industrial-accident-in-oak-park/


That was crazy... we were working at the complex on the corner of Northend and Cooliage at the time and were wondering what was goin on a couple blocks down.....at least 20 cops, fire engines, ems, all drove wildly down cooliage whiipping the corner at Northend for at least a half hour...pretty wild.


----------



## irishbrother

i have a SaltDogg SHPE 1500 Series that I just bought and was wondering if anybody knows a good place to mount a work light for it. I'm a little nervous because it's all plastic and I think it's hollow in the middle. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## alternative

TGS Inc.;1537773 said:


> Gas or diesel?? We had a few diesels in the past and just got rid of the last one. There is a problem that develops with the throttle/fuel/timing something or other (not a mechanic..sorry). I know it was like $ 1000.00 / truck to fix minimum going as high as $ 1500.00. All done with the older chevy diesels.


Injection pump has a TSB on it.. I found out the hard way - had to have it relaced 2 times already and the truck only has 60k on it. PMD is also an issue- needs to be relocated to the firewall away from heat. Also the oil cooler lines fail every few years...Otherwise the 6.5 is a strong motor



Strictly Snow;1537860 said:


> Don't forget to look at the frame just past the control arms. I have 3 of that body style(2 with western unimounts and one with the meyer)and all of them cracked.


Knock on wood- i have 3 of same body style and none have cracked...yet? 



Shoresoutdoor;1539600 said:


> Becker also does wasteland mall and the GM tech center


Who the hell is Becker? 
oh Backer...lol... they have alot of subs, thus min equipment is needed on site, except for their pushers/salt trucks.



irishbrother;1540960 said:


> i have a SaltDogg SHPE 1500 Series that I just bought and was wondering if anybody knows a good place to mount a work light for it. I'm a little nervous because it's all plastic and I think it's hollow in the middle. Any help would be appreciated.


Just mount on the truck- safe spot on the salter is the back leg behind the vibrator


----------



## Luther

irishbrother;1540960 said:


> i have a SaltDogg SHPE 1500 Series that I just bought and was wondering if anybody knows a good place to mount a work light for it. I'm a little nervous because it's all plastic and I think it's hollow in the middle. Any help would be appreciated.


Is that you Kevin? :waving:

Good to see you here! 

So far you're averaging only one post a year...don't be shy sir.


----------



## TheXpress2002

Things are looking a little more promising for some action Thursday night. Cold air looks to wrap into the system changing rain over all snow. At this time areas north of 8 mile and areas west of 275 could see 1-3 inches. How fast things start to accumulate and how fast things melt will depend on the temps at changeover. Temps look to fall into the high 20's during the over night hours hence why I say the areas above can see those totals. Areas southeast of the above stated will still see minor accumulations but the changeover will take longer.

"Best" case is a salting for everyone early Friday morning.

Worst case is areas north and west will be 1-3 inches DEPENDING on the changeover

The above is all at this time.


----------



## irishbrother

TCLA;1540983 said:


> Is that you Kevin? :waving:
> 
> Good to see you here!
> 
> So far you're averaging only one post a year...don't be shy sir.


Yes Jim it's me. I'll try and get the average up.


----------



## irishbrother

alternative;1540974 said:


> Injection pump has a TSB on it.. I found out the hard way - had to have it relaced 2 times already and the truck only has 60k on it. PMD is also an issue- needs to be relocated to the firewall away from heat. Also the oil cooler lines fail every few years...Otherwise the 6.5 is a strong motor
> 
> Knock on wood- i have 3 of same body style and none have cracked...yet?
> 
> Who the hell is Becker?
> oh Backer...lol... they have alot of subs, thus min equipment is needed on site, except for their pushers/salt trucks.
> 
> Just mount on the truck- safe spot on the salter is the back leg behind the vibrator


Thanks for the help


----------



## terrapro

TheXpress2002;1540986 said:


> Things are looking a little more promising for some action Thursday night. Cold air looks to wrap into the system changing rain over all snow. At this time areas north of 8 mile and areas west of 275 could see 1-3 inches. How fast things start to accumulate and how fast things melt will depend on the temps at changeover. Temps look to fall into the high 20's during the over night hours hence why I say the areas above can see those totals. Areas southeast of the above stated will still see minor accumulations but the changeover will take longer.
> 
> "Best" case is a salting for everyone early Friday morning.
> 
> Worst case is areas north and west will be 1-3 inches DEPENDING on the changeover
> 
> The above is all at this time.


I was just looking at that, hopefully I have all my ducks in a row. Thanks Xpress!


----------



## TGS Inc.

alternative;1540951 said:


> That was crazy... we were working at the complex on the corner of Northend and Cooliage at the time and were wondering what was goin on a couple blocks down.....at least 20 cops, fire engines, ems, all drove wildly down cooliage whiipping the corner at Northend for at least a half hour...pretty wild.


I watched the papers and the news and never saw anything more about this...Very sad though.


----------



## Lightningllc

Looking for plow contractors in the farmington hills area, let me know


----------



## newhere

Can any one point me in the direction of a supplier that would have some bulbs this late in the planting season? Im coming up empty handed on my quest.


----------



## terrapro

newhere;1541151 said:


> Can any one point me in the direction of a supplier that would have some bulbs this late in the planting season? Im coming up empty handed on my quest.


Vandenburg Bulb here in Howell (517)546-3813. They might be able to help you out.


----------



## Superior L & L

newhere;1541151 said:


> Can any one point me in the direction of a supplier that would have some bulbs this late in the planting season? Im coming up empty handed on my quest.


How many and what variety. I may have leftovers


----------



## eatonpaving

*new to me chevy*

brought up from texas 3 years ago, stayed in a dentist office lot till now.....drives like a dream...factory bucket seats, factory sun roof.....only bad thing is an older cable, but it works perfect.....and its a 1988 silverado 2500


----------



## Red Bull Junkie

I have a buddy in A2 Looking for a Unimount for a 2004 Dodge 2500 if anyone has one available.


----------



## Metro Lawn

Red Bull Junkie;1541428 said:


> I have a buddy in A2 Looking for a Unimount for a 2004 Dodge 2500 if anyone has one available.


Being that it's a 2004, you will prob. only find Ultramounts to fit.


----------



## caitlyncllc

Huh....i didnt think we were supposed to get snow tonight.


----------



## Luther

Doesn't look like it will amount to much.

I'll be rooting for it though.


----------



## CSC Contracting

The locals said it was too dry. Will not hit the ground. NOAA said snow. ???


----------



## snowman6

Flurries in milford. The ground is wet.


----------



## TGS Inc.

Only ones reporting any snow are well north and west...Doesn't seem to be reaching the ground.


----------



## M & D LAWN

Anyone ever repair an exhaust manifold leak on an E350? Don't know if there are any broken bolts or not just picked it up today.


----------



## Superior L & L

Snowing good in Fenton and grand Blanc. Temps where 36 in Fenton but had dropped to 33 by the time I got to gb. Hopefully it drops a little more for a salting


----------



## 2FAST4U

My eyes in romeo say it's snowing. Salt run in that area it sounds


----------



## Lightningllc

Are you guys serious. There's nothing at us 23 and 96. Was it supposed to snow???


----------



## terrapro

Nothing here in Howell.


----------



## caitlyncllc

Serious. Didn't hear anything about it before it was coming down. My buddy said it was almost a white out on the way to my house. Was enough to turn the deck white, but has slowed to a random flake now. Just a freak bit of snow, i guess.


----------



## snowman6

Well at least we should all get to make some money early Friday morning.


----------



## 2FAST4U

It has since stopped and melted


----------



## Lightningllc

I don't know about you guys but this gun control is getting out of hand. 

Cheaper than dirt pulled all there gun sales today
Dicks pulled half there guns today
Walmart pulled there ar15 rifles today. Even the 22 models
Every online site is out of guns and ammo and parts. 


This is crazy. Even the NRA is giving in


----------



## caitlyncllc

What are you talking about justin? I dont watch the news- too depressing. It must be one more step towards the One World government.


----------



## Lightningllc

http://www.theblaze.com/stories/online-gun-retailer-cheaper-than-dirt-suspends-firearm-sales/

http://mobile.bloomberg.com/news/20...uns-at-store-closest-to-newtown-shooting.html


----------



## Lightningllc

You can't find anything in stock anywhere. Ar15 mags used to be $14 a peice. Now $60 a piece.


----------



## 2FAST4U

Come on Justin the NRA has no control over what stores sell guns and dont. And lets get real here, anyone that wants a quility gun isnt going to Dicks, and Walmart. This might get tighter/harder for us but the right to buy/carry guns will never be taken away. The news even said the Bushmaster ar15 has been the most popular christmas gift this year


----------



## 2FAST4U

Just saw your other post Justin, I called two local gun shops and could have a s&w M&P15T in 5.56/223 by friday. 

Looking to buy a christmas gift for my self


----------



## caitlyncllc

There is no way to stop the ignorant people of the world from doing stupid things. Fortunately, it sounds like some of what is going on is intelligent people stocking up on guns and ammo. I'm not trying to start a debate over gun rights, but as a responsible CPL carrier, I know that situations like what happened last week is part of the reason that I carry.


----------



## Lightningllc

Good gun!!


----------



## 2FAST4U

^^ well put sir!


----------



## Milwaukee

M & D LAWN;1541604 said:


> Anyone ever repair an exhaust manifold leak on an E350? Don't know if there are any broken bolts or not just picked it up today.


If it 5.4L Have fun extract broke studs.  Make me wonder if owner or employees paly with van by drive across water puddle. These what cause issues.


----------



## caitlyncllc

2FAST4U;1541793 said:


> t the right to buy/carry guns will never be taken away.


I wish I could agree with you here. But, being a Christian and a firm believer in the truths of the bible I will disagree based on Biblical fact. After the rapture there will be a one world government. And I would bet that this one world government will outlaw guns if it has not been done already. Not sure it will matter much with the chaos that will be going on at the time, but I would think gun rights will be gone at some point.


----------



## Lightningllc

I hate to say it but I think the government will have a hard time doing that based on gun sales.


----------



## 2FAST4U

I'll buy guns till the day that happens, and if it does...well have fun trying to take them away from me.


----------



## Greenstar lawn

Will, gonna have a chat with ya soon. The gf and I wanna get a gun. What's the procedure is need to go through?


----------



## terrapro

Koolaide is going by the 55gal drums around here. I will tell you what I think and it is not what alot think. The largest military complex the world as we know it has ever seen does not give a rats ass if it's sheeple has guns and ammo. They will not take our guns or ammo away, they will not tax them into oblivion. This world is run by money and the weapon sector is massive! Self protection purchases is up over 400% since Obama took office, which means more sales more tax dollars more money. Use the scare tactic to now charge 3 times the amount for "automatic weapons" and .223 or 9mm and .40cal, who makes out in the end? They are riding the curtails of this unfortuanate event to not only please the weapons lobbyists but force the Obama health care down our throat by putting a new thought of needing mental health as a government suppllied bonus of this healthcare program.

Always read between the lines.


----------



## 2FAST4U

Call you tomorrow Brian.


----------



## 2FAST4U

Thats interesting terrapro.


----------



## eatonpaving

terrapro;1541839 said:


> koolaide is going by the 55gal drums around here. I will tell you what i think and it is not what alot think. The largest military complex the world as we know it has ever seen does not give a rats ass if it's sheeple has guns and ammo. They will not take our guns or ammo away, they will not tax them into oblivion. This world is run by money and the weapon sector is massive! Self protection purchases is up over 400% since obama took office, which means more sales more tax dollars more money. Use the scare tactic to now charge 3 times the amount for "automatic weapons" and .223 or 9mm and .40cal, who makes out in the end? They are riding the curtails of this unfortuanate event to not only please the weapons lobbyists but force the obama health care down our throat by putting a new thought of needing mental health as a government suppllied bonus of this healthcare program.
> 
> Always read between the lines.


aaaaaaaaaaaaa+++++++++++++++


----------



## Green Glacier

where inthe hell is the snow


----------



## Moonlighter

No snow this morning, all dry in Pontiac. Come on Friday!


----------



## M & D LAWN

Milwaukee;1541810 said:


> If it 5.4L Have fun extract broke studs.  Make me wonder if owner or employees paly with van by drive across water puddle. These what cause issues.


I was told it would cost about $1000.00 to fix. Does that sound about right?


----------



## redskinsfan34

I sure could go for an Express update right about now.


----------



## dfd9

Lightningllc;1541775 said:


> I don't know about you guys but this gun control is getting out of hand.
> 
> Cheaper than dirt pulled all there gun sales today
> Dicks pulled half there guns today
> Walmart pulled there ar15 rifles today. Even the 22 models
> Every online site is out of guns and ammo and parts.
> 
> This is crazy. Even the NRA is giving in


The NRA is a sham. They actually supported the NDAA because of a couple "good" amendments.

Idiots!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

They were willing to capitulate on some freedoms so they could attempt to maintain the 2nd Amendment.



caitlyncllc;1541813 said:


> I wish I could agree with you here. But, being a Christian and a firm believer in the truths of the bible I will disagree based on Biblical fact. After the rapture there will be a one world government. And I would bet that this one world government will outlaw guns if it has not been done already. Not sure it will matter much with the chaos that will be going on at the time, but I would think gun rights will be gone at some point.


I'm going to disagree on the rapture part, but the one world gubmint is dead on.



terrapro;1541839 said:


> Koolaide is going by the 55gal drums around here. I will tell you what I think and it is not what alot think. The largest military complex the world as we know it has ever seen does not give a rats ass if it's sheeple has guns and ammo. They will not take our guns or ammo away, they will not tax them into oblivion. This world is run by money and the weapon sector is massive! Self protection purchases is up over 400% since Obama took office, which means more sales more tax dollars more money. Use the scare tactic to now charge 3 times the amount for "automatic weapons" and .223 or 9mm and .40cal, who makes out in the end? They are riding the curtails of this unfortuanate event to not only please the weapons lobbyists but force the Obama health care down our throat by putting a new thought of needing mental health as a government suppllied bonus of this healthcare program.
> 
> Always read between the lines.


Cole, I think you're a decent guy, but truly believe that by this post, you are the one drinking the Kool Aid.

It isn't about tax dollars, it is about control, at least for progressives. That's why gov't is educating our children instead of parents. That's why civics and economics is not be taught in our schools. Or the ability think critically. The whole dependency attitude of college students depending on gubmint to supply their college loans and grants. There's way more to it than even just these few things, but it is a start.


----------



## terrapro

I mix my own koolaide, I don't drink anyone elses. I try to seperate myself from all this so I can stand back and watch all the name calling and stone throwing. Usually I think this just can't be real, this is just too perfect of a situation. It's like everyone is given exactly what they need or want to trigger them, the conservatives on one side and the liberals on the other with a wedge being driven further inbetween them. Controlled chaos to keep the masses blinded.

See I might not be very smart but I can tell when something just isn't right and that usually the world is not as it seems.


----------



## Frankland

Express: What's your thoughts for upcoming storm thurs-Friday for Wayne county? What's your thought on predicted storm for 25th-26th?


----------



## Superior L & L

I know this doesn't sound fun to most Americans but in England (where I was born and raised) owning a gun was a very hard thing to do. Even the police didn't carry them, but were available if needed. I grew up in a town of about 70,000 and can remember only one armed robbery in the whole time I lived there. 
In flint right now I guarantee there is a armed robbery every day, be it of a business or individual. 

Enjoy your freedom of owning guns people.  but I believe it just adds to the bigger picture problem


----------



## TheXpress2002

Frankland;1542071 said:


> Express: What's your thoughts for upcoming storm thurs-Friday for Wayne county? What's your thought on predicted storm for 25th-26th?


Honestly a salting for the majority of SE Mich. There could be some slop north of the city and west of the city come Friday morning.

When it comes to next week. The system for Christmas has come out of nowhere. It is a weaker system but a much colder one. Totals look to be limited with not a lot of moisture associated with it. I would like another run or so to pick it apart before I throw out totals.

My concern is the next Thursday timeframe where according to the GFS model we get crushed and I mean crushed. I dont want to hype anything but the GFS model did a wonderful job with the system hitting this Thursday more than 7 days out (even though I did not buy into it completely), so going forward I would be comfortable sticking my neck out beyond 7 days to say holy hell.


----------



## procut

Thanks express. Just looked at Accuweather and saw they had 10"+ for next Wednesday and was like what the _ _ _ _ !


----------



## MrPike

Superior L & L;1542095 said:


> I know this doesn't sound fun to most Americans but in England (where I was born and raised) owning a gun was a very hard thing to do. Even the police didn't carry them, but were available if needed. I grew up in a town of about 70,000 and can remember only one armed robbery in the whole time I lived there.
> In flint right now I guarantee there is a armed robbery every day, be it of a business or individual.
> 
> Enjoy your freedom of owning guns people.  but I believe it just adds to the bigger picture problem


That works fine in England where men don't directly equate their manhood to the power of the gun in their hands. It's time we became more concerned with the safety of our first graders and less paranoid about a government takeover.A little less Rambo and a lot more Dad is needed. 
Nobody will ever take hunting weapons away from American citizens. Very, very few even want to do that. 
Gun control does work in other countries like England, Australia, Germany and Japan, and nobody has been the worse for it.


----------



## Frankland

Anyone have any extra sidewalk crews or extra guys not being used that would be interested in doing sidewalks in dearborn, wayne area? Pm me


----------



## boss75

One guy gets on a plane with a "shoe bomb", now everyone that boards a plane has to remove their shoes. 

Multiple shootings with semi-automatic weapons with multiple round clips walk into movie complexes, places of worship, shopping malls, schools, colleges and more, and nothing changes.

I have heard it said over and over again, "we need people to have guns so they can stop the person shooting and killing people". I find it hard to believe that in all of these shooting not one person was carrying a gun that could have stopped or even slowed down this kind of shooter. Not one.

Being able to instantly respond to a terror situation where bullets are being sprayed everywhere, where there is sheer panic requires training. Not just your shooting range or your required minimum state mandated training, if required. The training I'm talking about is what our Police officers are required. Constant weekly training along with situational live complex on the drill ground training. I don't know of any private citizen who does this.


----------



## dfd9

boss75;1542167 said:


> One guy gets on a plane with a "shoe bomb", now everyone that boards a plane has to remove their shoes.
> 
> Multiple shootings with semi-automatic weapons with multiple round clips walk into movie complexes, places of worship, shopping malls, schools, colleges and more, and nothing changes.
> 
> I have heard it said over and over again, "we need people to have guns so they can stop the person shooting and killing people". I find it hard to believe that in all of these shooting not one person was carrying a gun that could have stopped or even slowed down this kind of shooter. Not one.
> 
> Being able to instantly respond to a terror situation where bullets are being sprayed everywhere, where there is sheer panic requires training. Not just your shooting range or your required minimum state mandated training, if required. The training I'm talking about is what our Police officers are required. Constant weekly training along with situational live complex on the drill ground training. I don't know of any private citizen who does this.


I'll try to find it, but the idiot in Oregon the previous week was almost shot by a CPL citizen. He couldn't take a shot because of innocents behind the shooter. But the shooter did see the armed citizen and his next shot was aimed at himself. 2 dead, but there could have been more, but an armed citizen stopped it. The media hasn't said squat about it. The cops claim to have had to search for the gunman, but he was dead when they arrived.

Taking off my shoes is stupid.

Taking my guns is stupid.

The TSA has yet to prevent or catch a single terrorist. More citizens have stopped terrorists than the TSA has or will, because they are looking in the wrong direction.


----------



## dfd9

boss75;1542167 said:


> One guy gets on a plane with a "shoe bomb", now everyone that boards a plane has to remove their shoes.
> 
> Multiple shootings with semi-automatic weapons with multiple round clips walk into movie complexes, places of worship, shopping malls, schools, colleges and more, and nothing changes.
> 
> I have heard it said over and over again, "we need people to have guns so they can stop the person shooting and killing people". I find it hard to believe that in all of these shooting not one person was carrying a gun that could have stopped or even slowed down this kind of shooter. Not one.
> 
> Being able to instantly respond to a terror situation where bullets are being sprayed everywhere, where there is sheer panic requires training. Not just your shooting range or your required minimum state mandated training, if required. The training I'm talking about is what our Police officers are required. Constant weekly training along with situational live complex on the drill ground training. I don't know of any private citizen who does this.


Here you go:

http://www.infowars.com/armed-citizen-not-police-prevented-massacre-in-oregon/


----------



## boss75

I'm not here to debate wheather people should have or not have guns. Its a never ending argument. I have worked in the public safety field for over thirty years. I have also responded to a mass shooting, something that very few people have had to witness. It's sheer terror and carnidge, something that I would not wish for anyone to witness. You have no Idea what this looks like. This is something that is burned in you mind for the rest of your life

This is the real world. This is what happens with this kind of a weapon. It takes an inocent person and turns their body into a piece of hamburger. That is what this type of a weapon 
does to a human body. 

People will go on and on and debate guns. I'm not here telling anybody that they can or cannot have a gun. This is just my 2 cents to share here.


----------



## dfd9

boss75;1542192 said:


> I'm not here to debate wheather people should have or not have guns. Its a never ending argument. I have worked in the public safety field for over thirty years. I have also responded to a mass shooting, something that very few people have had to witness. It's sheer terror and carnidge, something that I would not wish for anyone to witness. You have no Idea what this looks like. This is something that is burned in you mind for the rest of your life
> 
> This is the real world. This is what happens with this kind of a weapon. It takes an inocent person and turns their body into a piece of hamburger. That is what this type of a weapon
> does to a human body.
> 
> People will go on and on and debate guns. I'm not here telling anybody that they can or cannot have a gun. This is just my 2 cents to share here.


You are absolutely correct. A 12 gauge with double O buckshot would do far less damage than an AR.


----------



## Lightningllc

Well if you do your research on guns. There never has been a cpl / ccw holder commit a crime or kill innocent people.

Ccw/ cpl holders have stopped many crimes, murders, thefts, car jackings.

I feel the people that are educated should be allowed to have any weapon of there choice.

Gun control is gonna get ugly in the United States, Paul if you do your home work about Australia you will find out it is not working.

Watch these videos and make your own decision.


----------



## Lightningllc

Seriously guys watch these videos. And share them to everyone


----------



## Ice Melters.biz

*Rock salt - brine - bagged salt*

ROCK SALT - BRINE - BAGGED SALT​
Good possibility of snow tomorrow night into Friday morning!​
Long range forecast of a potential large system next week$$$ 

BE PREPARED - STOCK UP ON ICE MELTERS NOW!!​
We have rock salt, Dragon Melt, Peladow, 23.3 % salt brine, calcium chloride mineral well brine, and a 90/10 blend for purchase

Rock salt is sold by the yard, Dragon Melt and Peladow is sold by the pallet.​
WE WILL BE OPEN FOR 24 HOURS DURING THESE EVENTS AND ALL EVENTS THROUGHOUT THE WINTER.​
All materials are at our SALT DEPOT located at 2075 Kenney in Warren - conveniently located just south of I-696 and east off Dequindre.
Easy access to I-75, I-94, and Southfield Freeways

Visa, Master Card, and American Express credit cards taken at the time of purchase​


----------



## boss75

Lightningllc;1542207 said:


> Well if you do your research on guns. There never has been a cpl / ccw holder commit a crime or kill innocent people.
> 
> Ccw/ cpl holders have stopped many crimes, murders, thefts, car jackings.
> 
> I feel the people that are educated should be allowed to have any weapon of there choice.
> 
> Gun control is gonna get ugly in the United States, Paul if you do your home work about Australia you will find out it is not working.
> 
> Watch these videos and make your own decision.


Do these people that stop these car jackings, murders, thefts, ect. walk around and stop these crimes with an automatic weapon with multiple round clips? Please tell me why society needs this type of gun, not just because you want it and it's your right.,


----------



## Lightningllc

Do you really see these guns in public. NO. Hunting, target practice, sporting events and safety.


----------



## terrapro

boss75;1542298 said:


> Do these people that stop these car jackings, murders, thefts, ect. walk around and stop these crimes with an automatic weapon with multiple round clips? Please tell me why society needs this type of gun, not just because you want it and it's your right.,


You are showing your ignorance through your comments. An automatic weapon is a totally different animal. Multiple round clip?

If you actually meant semi-auto long rifles then NO because it is not legal to carry long weapons conceled. You are however allowed to open carry these BUT there are laws making this a shaky thing to do.


----------



## terrapro

Plus it doesn't really matter we not only need the means to protect ourselves from criminals but our own government also and to do that we atleast need a moderetly level playing field.


----------



## boss75

Lightningllc;1542306 said:


> Do you really see these guns in public. NO. Hunting, target practice, sporting events and safety.


Hunting, sporting events??. What can you possibly be hunting for where you need an semi-automatic weapon with a multiple round clip?. I have been hunting small game and deer for over 35 years and I have never seen a hunter bragging at the buck pole how he nailed his deer with a semi-automatic weapon. Please explain what you are talking about.. (sporting events and safety).


----------



## 1PapaDock4

All in favor of going back to talking about the weather.. or anything else ..


----------



## Lightningllc

So what you are saying is guns kill people. Not people kill people. 


And yes I've buried a child.


----------



## Lightningllc

Maybe if parents quit giving there kids a Xbox with call of duty and letting them sit in front of a Rambo movie and took there kids out to fish, hunt, a walk, a talk, give them attention, play golf with them we wouldn't have these issues of killings. 

Maybe even take your kid to church.


----------



## boss75

Lightningllc;1542365 said:


> So what you are saying is guns kill people. Not people kill people.
> 
> And yes I've buried a child.


My condolences for the lost of your child. I believe this discussion about guns be it automatic or semi-automatic should be put to rest.


----------



## 2FAST4U

boss75;1542167 said:


> One guy gets on a plane with a "shoe bomb", now everyone that boards a plane has to remove their shoes.
> 
> Multiple shootings with semi-automatic weapons with multiple round clips walk into *movie complexes, places of worship,* shopping malls, *schools, colleges *and more, and nothing changes.
> 
> I have heard it said over and over again, "_*we need people to have guns so they can stop the person shooting and killing people". *_I find it hard to believe that in all of these shooting not one person was carrying a gun that could have stopped or even slowed down this kind of shooter. Not one.
> 
> _All of which use CPL holders are not allowed to carry into because of laws that we follow and the shooters don't._
> 
> _If we had CPL holders in these's places things may have been different_





boss75;1542298 said:


> Do these people that stop these car jackings, murders, thefts, ect. walk around and stop these crimes with an _*automatic weapon with multiple round clips? *_ Please tell me why society needs this type of gun, not just because you want it and it's your right.,


_Automatic weapons?? Lets look into these shootings and find if there has been any fully auto guns used. Multiple round clips?? Any hunting rifle or shot gun for that matter is going to have a 3-9 round clip, revolvers 5-6 rounds. My glocks and S&W's 12-15 round clips from the factory._


boss75;1542341 said:


> Hunting, sporting events??. _*What can you possibly be hunting for where you need an semi-automatic weapon with a multiple round clip?*_. I have been hunting small game and deer for over 35 years and I have never seen a hunter bragging at the buck pole how he nailed his deer with a semi-automatic weapon. Please explain what you are talking about.. (sporting events and safety).


_Lets go hunting for parie dogs/coyotes/water foul all three of the HUNTING events will have semi-automatic rifles with multiple round clips_



Lightningllc;1542365 said:


> *So what you are saying is guns kill people. Not people kill people. *
> _
> Just using your comment to make a point Justin if that's the case and you want guns taken away because they kill people lets take cars away to because they kill more each year then guns do._


----------



## Lightningllc

Will I was implying what was being said.


----------



## 2FAST4U

Lightningllc;1542391 said:


> Will I was implying what was being said.


That wasn't ment to dig on you, I was using what you said to make my point!!

Cars Kill people too


----------



## Danhoe

Boss, do you know that the biggest massacre of people at 1 time was a bomb made from fuel oil & cow manure ? Justin is spot on, I don't know how old you are but at one time the government did ban semi automatic rifles. And there was no change in the murder rate. The last time I checked pot, crack,heroin & speeding is illegal and I bet you were speeding and the faster you go the better chance of you getting in a wreck and you just hit a school bus and killed everyone. So we need to ban cow manure, fuel oil ? The guns are not the issue. It is our society & how our kids are raised that is the issue. If I knew what your hobby is I would like to take part of it away. Because you want to take part of mine away ! sound fair ?


----------



## Danhoe

And for the record, since they are SEMI- AUTOMATIC they are magazines not clips that insert into FULLY AUTOMATIC guns.


----------



## Superior L & L

Lightningllc;1542374 said:


> Maybe even take your kid to church.


Stop talking like that !!!


----------



## BossPlow2010

Lightningllc;1542207 said:


> There never has been a cpl / ccw holder commit a crime or kill innocent people.
> .


BS.
Do you have any data to back this up?

Semi auto rifles are used for varmint hunting. Like hogs and such..


----------



## eatonpaving

*guns...*

gun shop hold ups................0
police car car jacking............0
police station shooting..........1
shootings at a military base...1
car jacking of military vehicle..0 
home invasion of the kkk........0
hold ups or shooting at gun shows..0
hold up in the woods while hunting...2
shooting at any building with armed guards.....0
shooting at the f.b.i. buildings..0
robbery at a biker bar or club.............2
shooting of an unarmed person....bazillions
bank robbery's at banks with no guard...73 in michigan (this year)
i have worked in detroit for many years...if i have no gun on me then i have ppl begging for money...taking **** off my trailer and trucks, even one guy was going thru my truck like he owned it..(6 mile at woodward) now if i have my gun in plain sight ppl stay away and we get **** done....wonder why...


----------



## Lightningllc

I got a plan. If your against guns. 

MOVE TO DETROIT FOR 3 months with no guns and see how you feel after the 3 months. 

Then a year later move to Detroit with your cpl and a 9mm glock 17 and see how you feel.


----------



## eatonpaving

*ky and guns*

in bullet county ky you can own what ever you want..any thing...crime is at a 2 on a 1 to 10 scale...most of the crimes are domestic violence, detroit is at 10 and is one of the worst...


----------



## MrPike

The reason there is so much gun crime in Detroit is they don't have enough guns.

Gun restrictions in Australia isn't working even though they have less than 1/10 our firearm murder rate per capita.

A guy takes his mother's firearms to school, kills 26 people including 20 children in 2 1/2 minutes, the police enter the building 8 minutes after he does, and your solution is to give kindergarten teachers a pistol to defend her class which she would have to lock up.

These comments aren't even rational. I've been silent until this week. My obsession for my kids safety is stronger than your obsession with your guns or our government. I'm not going to be silent any longer. It's time this madness ends.


----------



## alternative

terrapro;1542065 said:


> I mix my own koolaide, I don't drink anyone elses. I try to seperate myself from all this so I can stand back and watch all the name calling and stone throwing. Usually I think this just can't be real, this is just too perfect of a situation. It's like everyone is given exactly what they need or want to trigger them, the conservatives on one side and the liberals on the other with a wedge being driven further inbetween them. *Controlled chaos to keep the masses blinded*.
> 
> See I might not be very smart but I can tell when something just isn't right and that usually the world is not as it seems.


Right On!



TheXpress2002;1542099 said:


> My concern is the next Thursday timeframe where according to the GFS model we get crushed and I mean crushed. I dont want to hype anything but the GFS model did a wonderful job with the system hitting this Thursday more than 7 days out (even though I did not buy into it completely), so going forward I would be comfortable sticking my neck out beyond 7 days to say holy hell.


I heard Friday its suppose to be 1250'F w/ the lows in the 1100 range.....lol



terrapro;1542325 said:


> Plus it doesn't really matter we not only need the means to protect ourselves from criminals but *our own government also and to do that we atleast need a moderetly level playing field*.


exactly



1PapaDock4;1542364 said:


> All in favor of going back to talking about the weather.. or anything else ..


Papa Dock? lol (good user name)
"I;ll get the seven digits from your mother tomorrow" - M.M.


----------



## Lightningllc

There is no way he did that in 2.5 minutes. That's a very trained army professionals time maybe to kill that fast.


----------



## 1PapaDock4

alternative;1542537 said:


> Papa Dock? lol (good user name)
> "I;ll get the seven digits from your mother tomorrow" - M.M.


Hahaha it does its job.


----------



## terrapro

MrPike;1542531 said:


> The reason there is so much gun crime in Detroit is they don't have enough guns.
> 
> Gun restrictions in Australia isn't working even though they have less than 1/10 our firearm murder rate per capita.
> 
> A guy takes his mother's firearms to school, kills 26 people including 20 children in 2 1/2 minutes, the police enter the building 8 minutes after he does, and your solution is to give kindergarten teachers a pistol to defend her class which she would have to lock up.
> 
> These comments aren't even rational. I've been silent until this week. My obsession for my kids safety is stronger than your obsession with your guns or our government. I'm not going to be silent any longer. It's time this madness ends.


Since you so humbly are gracing us with your presence and you have broken your vow of silence why don't you tell us what is your fix all solution? Since your obsession for your childs safety is so strong what are you going to do when someone breaks into your home armed and is threatening your families life and/or other unmentionables?

End the "madness" for us please! I am so sick and tired of people being irrational too! Making emotional and irrational decisions at the drop of a hat!


----------



## Mike_PS

might I suggest that we get back to discussing the weather and other things snow related in and around the areas covered within the thread

thanks guys, we would appreciate it...have a good one :waving:


----------



## hogggman

Time for some actual statistics taken from the FBI website but told to me from a guy I respect would not lie to me so if I'm wrong I'll eat it
There are on average approximately 16000 murders in the US every year 10000 of which are with firearms I know it's hard to believe but some people actually get killed without the use of a firearm
On the other hand there are approximately 990,000 people every year that successfully defend themselve with a firearm 
A gun is a lifeless soul less chunk of metal that has no power to kill anyone if no one gives it the power you can set a loaded gun on a table with the safety off and it will sit right there for a hundred yrs and hurt no one unless someone that shouldn't picks it up
The problem is the increasing amount of mentally ill people that don't get the help they need a good portion of the people involved in recent mass shootings were under the influence or coming off of doctor prescribed psychotropic drugs but no one even thinks of outlawing these dangerous drugs with severe side effects.


----------



## Lightningllc

MJD. Could we start a thread for this discussion. Since we work outdoors most of us play outside and are avid hunters.


----------



## 2FAST4U

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=142173

Dont know if the link will work but theres an epoke drop spreader for sale over in the used equipment page, guys local too


----------



## Superior L & L

Lightningllc;1542551 said:


> There is no way he did that in 2.5 minutes. That's a very trained army professionals time maybe to kill that fast.


As fast as he can pull the trigger he can kill someone. 2.5 mins seams slow


----------



## Lightningllc

Ya still doesn't sound right


----------



## MJK

TheXpress2002;1542099 said:


> Honestly a salting for the majority of SE Mich. There could be some slop north of the city and west of the city come Friday morning.
> 
> When it comes to next week. The system for Christmas has come out of nowhere. It is a weaker system but a much colder one. Totals look to be limited with not a lot of moisture associated with it. I would like another run or so to pick it apart before I throw out totals.
> 
> My concern is the next Thursday timeframe where according to the GFS model we get crushed and I mean crushed. I dont want to hype anything but the GFS model did a wonderful job with the system hitting this Thursday more than 7 days out (even though I did not buy into it completely), so going forward I would be comfortable sticking my neck out beyond 7 days to say holy hell.


Do you feel you would have a better read on this by the weekend?


----------



## Frankland

Anyone else noticing this storm starting to move further south? Based on watches, advisories and warnings?


----------



## Moonlighter

I have, it's also moving a bit quicker.


----------



## TheXpress2002

Frankland;1542656 said:


> Anyone else noticing this storm starting to move further south? Based on watches, advisories and warnings?


It will be a flatter system. Still no indication of any change. Will update around 1030


----------



## terrapro

TheXpress2002;1542701 said:


> It will be a flatter system. Still no indication of any change. Will update around 1030


Thanks Ryan!


----------



## TheXpress2002

MJK;1542646 said:


> Do you feel you would have a better read on this by the weekend?


Yes, but indications are a much colder system, quite a bit more moisture associated with it, and longer duration than tomorrows system.


----------



## caitlyncllc

All schools in genesee county closed for tomorrow and friday. Im interested to see why.


----------



## Superior L & L

caitlyncllc;1542802 said:


> All schools in genesee county closed for tomorrow and friday. Im interested to see why.


Really? It's because multiple districts had issues today. Grand Blanc kids were locked in there class rooms in both high schools because two kids texted there parents saying someone was shooting up the school.


----------



## M & D LAWN

Why are kids even allowed to have their cell phones in school?


----------



## MrPike

Lightningllc;1542643 said:


> Ya still doesn't sound right


Here's the timeline from the dispatcher
http://www.examiner.com/article/dis...connecticut-shooting-at-sandy-hook-elementary
0935 was when he shot his way into the building and killed the principal and an administrator in the hall. He shot all the kids and their teachers in two classrooms between 0939 and 0942. Cops were in the building at 0940.


----------



## Lightningllc

Try 7 minutes. That sounds like it.


----------



## caitlyncllc

What a mess. I'm telling ya- get right with the Lord cause the end is near. Jesus will come back for those who believe.


----------



## terrapro

Holy crips! My wife just brought home chicago style pizza fom Klavon's sp? out of Jackson area. this might be top of my list best!


----------



## newhere

I just got done eating my last two pieces of Gino's east Original deep dish. That pizza is so amazing it really just blows your mind. Sitting in gino's about to eat has got to be my #1 favorite place in the world to be. 

Take a train ride out to chicago some time and go on a "pizza crawl". A round trip ticket is 158 bucks day of purchase but if you order in advance you can get a round trip for 33 bucks. Cant beat that.


----------



## MrPike

Lightningllc;1542851 said:


> Try 7 minutes. That sounds like it.


Not to nit pick, but the state police said in their press conference that all the killing happened in 2 1/2 minutes. As soon as he shot the door out, the school called 911. The principal and another administer left the office area and confronted him and were killed. Then he went into the classrooms. At the very least you have to admit he killed 20 kids and their teachers in the 2 1/2 minutes and the cops were in the building in 5 minutes and reported the shooter was dead in 8 minutes.


----------



## Frankland

Express what's the good word?


----------



## Lightningllc

MrPike;1542885 said:


> Not to nit pick, but the state police said in their press conference that all the killing happened in 2 1/2 minutes. As soon as he shot the door out, the school called 911. The principal and another administer left the office area and confronted him and were killed. Then he went into the classrooms. At the very least you have to admit he killed 20 kids and their teachers in the 2 1/2 minutes and the cops were in the building in 5 minutes and reported the shooter was dead in 8 minutes.


This is my last comment on this issue. Watch video






Just watch and listen


----------



## dfd9

newhere;1542884 said:


> I just got done eating my last two pieces of Gino's east Original deep dish. That pizza is so amazing it really just blows your mind. Sitting in gino's about to eat has got to be my #1 favorite place in the world to be.
> 
> Take a train ride out to chicago some time and go on a "pizza crawl". A round trip ticket is 158 bucks day of purchase but if you order in advance you can get a round trip for 33 bucks. Cant beat that.


Oh man, I haven't been there in years, but now I really want to get back there.

Nothing better than Chicago pizza.



MrPike;1542885 said:


> Not to nit pick, but the state police said in their press conference that all the killing happened in 2 1/2 minutes. As soon as he shot the door out, the school called 911. The principal and another administer left the office area and confronted him and were killed. Then he went into the classrooms. At the very least you have to admit he killed 20 kids and their teachers in the 2 1/2 minutes and the cops were in the building in 5 minutes and reported the shooter was dead in 8 minutes.


And why was he able to kill 20 students in 2 1/2 minutes? Because of this stupid concept of lockdowns. Because mobility is such a terrible idea. All doors locked, everyone huddled in a corner making a great group of targets. Mobility is the best defense if one is unarmed. Not to mention what happens if the shooter starts a fire or has a bomb. All the children, teachers and staff are locked into a building.

Anyways, someone with a 12 gauge and buckshot could have done the same amount of murdering. Or any semi-auto rifle or handgun.


----------



## MrPike

Lightningllc;1543077 said:


> This is my last comment on this issue. Watch video
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just watch and listen


It was a shotgun in the trunk. Read this from yesterday. The Bushmaster and two handguns were in the school and the shotgun was in the trunk.

http://www.cnn.com/2012/12/18/us/connecticut-lanza-guns/index.html


----------



## MrPike

dfd9;1543083 said:


> Oh man, I haven't been there in years, but now I really want to get back there.
> 
> Nothing better than Chicago pizza.
> 
> And why was he able to kill 20 students in 2 1/2 minutes? Because of this stupid concept of lockdowns. Because mobility is such a terrible idea. All doors locked, everyone huddled in a corner making a great group of targets. Mobility is the best defense if one is unarmed. Not to mention what happens if the shooter starts a fire or has a bomb. All the children, teachers and staff are locked into a building.
> 
> Anyways, someone with a 12 gauge and buckshot could have done the same amount of murdering. Or any semi-auto rifle or handgun.


I doubt having 600 1st through 4th graders scattering to the streets is going to be the solution either.


----------



## hogggman

China has some of the toughest gun laws in the world just recently a man ran into a school with a knife and stabbed 20 kids crazy people will do crazy things guns or not


----------



## MrPike

hogggman;1543136 said:


> China has some of the toughest gun laws in the world just recently a man ran into a school with a knife and stabbed 20 kids crazy people will do crazy things guns or not


None of them died. Your point is well taken though. We need to do more about mental health too, including letting the cops know if someone is a danger to society and not be so concerned about their privacy that the left is so worried about.


----------



## terrapro

Lightningllc;1543077 said:


> This is my last comment on this issue. Watch video
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just watch and listen





MrPike;1543108 said:


> It was a shotgun in the trunk. Read this from yesterday. The Bushmaster and two handguns were in the school and the shotgun was in the trunk.
> 
> http://www.cnn.com/2012/12/18/us/connecticut-lanza-guns/index.html


That was absolutely a shotgun in that vid, definately not an ar-15.



hogggman;1543136 said:


> China has some of the toughest gun laws in the world just recently a man ran into a school with a knife and stabbed 20 kids crazy people will do crazy things guns or not


I believe that was the same day as the Newton shooting.


----------



## Lightningllc

If you really watch the video I seen a magazine in the bottom of gun


----------



## terrapro

Darn the video has expired now. I didnt see a magazine but the gun itself just looked like a shotgun. There are semi auto shotguns with magazines, I think FN makes one I have seen in the past. The round that they racked out was very large also. I do wonder why they won't release the make and model of the shotgun though?


----------



## snowfighter83

Lightningllc;1543077 said:


> This is my last comment on this issue. Watch video
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just watch and listen





MrPike;1542885 said:


> Not to nit pick, but the state police said in their press conference that all the killing happened in 2 1/2 minutes. As soon as he shot the door out, the school called 911. The principal and another administer left the office area and confronted him and were killed. Then he went into the classrooms. At the very least you have to admit he killed 20 kids and their teachers in the 2 1/2 minutes and the cops were in the building in 5 minutes and reported the shooter was dead in 8 minutes.


I been following all theese comment and they only prove one thing to me...
WE NEED GUNS!!!
from what i know the guns and ammo where the moms. sounds to me like she may have been a prepper. they probably practiced a bit and mabe even ran certain drill as a family "like u see on tv".
2.5 min to do what he did. i dont care how long it took police to show up 7, 5, 3 mins.. it was to late. they will always be to late. two staff confronted him and where killed.there is only one way to stop a bad guy with a gun. thats a good guy with a gun. if they where carrying they could have ended it rite there. it would have been 30 sec problem solved everyone safe 20 children would not have been killed. WE NEED GUNS!!! WE NEED GOOD GUYS WITH GUNS!!!

a lil side note. just think if we ever had a home land inavsion. the hunters alone who own atleast one gun in michigan illinois and wisconsin could form the biggest army in the. world.


----------



## dfd9

MrPike;1543113 said:


> I doubt having 600 1st through 4th graders scattering to the streets is going to be the solution either.


Really now. So the shooter has a better chance of killing 600 moving targets vs 600 huddled in corners waiting those many MINUTES for the cops to show up when SECONDS are what counts.

Sure.


----------



## Lightningllc

Wow, Just got my work comp audit back, Sweet I owe $11650.

I hate insurance.


----------



## TJSNOW

Is it safe to start Drinking...............Or a we gonna have a salting tonight.....


----------



## Lightningllc

I'm falling on the side of lets go get drunk!!!!!!!! Today is killing me!!!!:crying::crying:


----------



## M & D LAWN

Accuweather is already scaling back snow totals for the 26th and 27th.
26th late 2", 1.5" 27th. Looking like groundhogs day so far this winter.


----------



## terrapro

Accuweather is saying 2-4 by Friday night for Flint area. I am looking at 1-3 from weather.com, accuweather, and NOAA by Friday night. Crossing my fingers for atleast a salt tonight and a salt tomorrow night.


----------



## 2FAST4U

Lightningllc;1543372 said:


> I'm falling on the side of lets go get drunk!!!!!!!! Today is killing me!!!!:crying::crying:


We could of been in a bar right now if you would of brought that spreader


----------



## hosejockey4506

Is this site about snow plowing and weather


----------



## Superior L & L

hosejockey4506;1543496 said:


> Is this site about snow plowing and weather


Heck no !!!!! Beeeer drinking an guns, BIG guns


----------



## alternative

hosejockey4506;1543496 said:


> Is this site about snow plowing and weather


years ago it use to be....now its more like this...

:realmad:

:

ussmileyflag

:yow!:


----------



## M & D LAWN

Don't forget


----------



## Mike_PS

ok, let's get back on point and resume the snow and ice discussion...thanks, we'd appreciate it :waving:


----------



## EPM

terrapro;1542876 said:


> Holy crips! My wife just brought home chicago style pizza fom Klavon's sp? out of Jackson area. this might be top of my list best!


Klavons is less than five minutes from my house. Great place, service and food are excellent.


----------



## Superior L & L

I think we will be lucky to scrap two salts out of this


----------



## madskier1986

Superior L & L;1543576 said:


> I think we will be lucky to scrap two salts out of this


This LP is kind of a let down. Wonder how much snow we would have gotten if it wasn't rain today? All I know is that we are doing a salt run in the early AM if it is snowing or if it is on the radar to get the parking lots open.

Express you have any updates on the LP progression and what we should expect? THX


----------



## Lightningllc

I like:::

:crying:

:crying:


:crying:






I think I'll be lucky to even see a salting out of this


----------



## eatonpaving

Michael J. Donovan;1543549 said:


> ok, let's get back on point and resume the snow and ice discussion...thanks, we'd appreciate it :waving:


really dad....we just having fun when theirs no snow..................................


----------



## M & D LAWN

Eaton, do you do the Kohls in Woodhaven?


----------



## eatonpaving

M & D LAWN;1543638 said:


> Eaton, do you do the Kohls in Woodhaven?


no...why..


----------



## michigancutter

What's up guys, hope this season is better then last year. I see nothing has change here. Lol
Will, I owe you a breakfast this yr, so,will have to hook up my treat.
Think it will stick tonight? Maybe a salting or something.
Heard a big storm next week sometime, any truth to it? 
Be safe this yr fellows.


----------



## Tango

Michael J. Donovan;1543549 said:


> ok, let's get back on point and resume the snow and ice discussion...thanks, we'd appreciate it :waving:


I'm trying to figure out what we are hurting. What is we throw in the current temp while we talk about other things. Some thing like I believe in the right to own any kind of gun I want and it's currently raining in Harper Woods. 
I'm not trying to be a .. ck but I really don't understand.

There is no name calling, no fighting, just discussion. I would think that when it comes to advertising the 31k posts or the 1.9 million views of this thread alone works its way into the sales pitch.

Oh and before I forget thanks for the updates Ryan.


----------



## 2FAST4U

I still have to see that new truck too Mike! Ill be up at 4 checking sites. Make sure we (Sean, Greenstar, Tango, and you) keep each other updated, that was nice last year


----------



## gunsworth

Tango;1543725 said:


> I'm trying to figure out what we are hurting. What is we throw in the current temp while we talk about other things. Some thing like I believe in the right to own any kind of gun I want and it's currently raining in Harper Woods.
> I'm not trying to be a .. ck but I really don't understand.
> 
> There is no name calling, no fighting, just discussion. I would think that when it comes to advertising the 31k posts or the 1.9 million views of this thread alone works its way into the sales pitch.
> 
> Oh and before I forget thanks for the updates Ryan.


you would think with all the ads and crap we have to deal with on this forum, we could talk about whatever the hell we want. I am on a lot of forums and I don't think any of them have half as many.

Thi sis the networking section, part of networking is having discussions, snow related or not...

Rain stopped here in Royal Oak :laughing:


----------



## P&M Landscaping

Starting to change over in the downriver area.


----------



## thandrinos

Dix and northline now snow


----------



## procut

IDK, I know they like to keep things "on topic" throughout the forum. Unless there was some mass deletion of stuff I didn't catch, the whole gun debate/discussion seemed quite civil. I actually enjoyed reading the opinion from both sides of the issues, good points were made from both sides. 

As far as the snow tonght goes; dissapointing. At this point it looks questionable if I wil even be able to get a salting out of it.


----------



## snowman6

Very Light dusting on car hoods and roofs in milford.


----------



## esshakim

Starting to stick here in Southfield


----------



## michigancutter

2FAST4U;1543738 said:


> I still have to see that new truck too Mike! Ill be up at 4 checking sites. Make sure we (Sean, Greenstar, Tango, and you) keep each other updated, that was nice last year


Yes, that was nice getting updates on certain areas. Saves a lot of gas an drive time.
I'll b up at 500 checking radars first then deciding to hit lots or not.ill keep u posted


----------



## Lightningllc

Snow just sticking to cars in Brighton. Everything's wet


----------



## Allor Outdoor

Slight, slight, slight dusting on grassy surfaces in Milford. Everything else is just wet....temps at 32. To close for comfort for me....planning on a full salt run.


----------



## hosejockey4506

Just wet pavement in fenton so far at 3 am


----------



## Lightningllc

Brian. Down here its just real wet.


----------



## TGS Inc.

Drove downriver (Allen Park) and ground temp was about 36 degrees air temp 34. Now camped out in Inkster..all just wet.


----------



## artans

Just wet pavement up near Richmond


----------



## TheXpress2002

Driving around Canton Plymouth trying to find a reason to drop salt so far just wet. On another note I forgot how bad speedway coffee tastes like azzz


----------



## Moonlighter

Pontiac is wet at the moment, very light snow on grass.


----------



## TheXpress2002

WWA issued for the area for the daytime Friday......


----------



## terrapro

Very light snow falling, barely sticking to raised surfaces.


----------



## 2FAST4U

The WWA is rather interesting...but 33° light snow and just wet in chesterfield. Trucks have slush on them...


----------



## Lightningllc

Will did you salt your windshield and hood.


----------



## Lightningllc

Will did you salt your windshield and hood.


----------



## M & D LAWN

96 corridor in Livonia just wet.


----------



## TGS Inc.

Watching these cheesy "weather" people on TV is soooo painful! Why do I bother.


----------



## M & D LAWN

They say if anything might stick?


----------



## TGS Inc.

They are all over the place on sticking. Worst I heard is up to an inch...I doubt it. Too warm.


----------



## michigancutter

A light dusting on grassy areas, everything else is just wet here in the 28 & gratiot area.
What's up artans, nice to c u on here. Need anything just call me.


----------



## m297

96 /Beck Rd, down into Farmington and Farmington Hills including Livonia, just wet..


----------



## Greenstar lawn

michigancutter;1543906 said:


> A light dusting on grassy areas, everything else is just wet here in the 28 & gratiot area.
> What's up artans, nice to c u on here. Need anything just call me.


Awesome Mike saves me a trip from going out there. Thanks


----------



## michigancutter

Greenstar lawn;1543912 said:


> Awesome Mike saves me a trip from going out there. Thanks


What's up bro, glad to help out. Next big storm, breakfast is on me,lol. 
Anyone know how the mt. Clemens area is?


----------



## alternative

about 1/2inch in dtwn mt clemens....






on the grass..


----------



## michigancutter

alternative;1543918 said:


> about 1/2inch in dtwn mt clemens....
> 
> on the grass..


Thank you Sean, saves me a trip out there.


----------



## TGS Inc.

Wayne County has put about 10 trucks on the road in the last 20 minutes...


----------



## ACutAbovemi

The world did not end! We are all here and still not salting! Ha
Driving lots from milford to commerce to novi I can't justify salting anything. Even if you (per salting) these ground temps might be able to burn it all off.


----------



## caitlyncllc

My driveway is just wet. Any reason for me to leave the house in fenton? Anything sticking here? I dont wanna go. Me tired. Wah wah.


----------



## magnatrac

I left my house(ortonville area) and there was snow sticking on my pavers only . I used 1 bag of salt just on steps and walks where it was starting to stick. Now that I'm back and the snow has slowed down the snow on my pavers is melting. My truck said 33 degrees. I saw a couple of guys out salting lots though.


----------



## newhere

caitlyncllc;1543926 said:


> My driveway is just wet. Any reason for me to leave the house in fenton? Anything sticking here? I dont wanna go. Me tired. Wah wah.


If your still at home i would highly recommend going out, most lots are being salted. Just got done with mine and the last two were completely white. Slush on the bottom and a good blanket of snow, walks got salted also.


----------



## alternative

2 yrs ago to date..and we had nothing until Jan - but was a Really good year when all was said and done....

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=20844&page=830payup


----------



## alternative

ACutAbovemi;1543925 said:


> The world did not end!


YET!

http://www.2012-is-over.com/


----------



## terrapro

Yep, first round of salt down but from the looks of the radar I might have to mount the plow. Going back out to check on some walks.


----------



## TGS Inc.

Just noticing NOAA has added "snow" for Christmas Eve and Day.  Also Wed, Wed night and Thurs for that matter....


----------



## artans

Anything in the Troy area to be concerned with?


----------



## alternative

terrapro;1543951 said:


> Yep, first round of salt down but from the looks of the radar I might have to mount the plow. Going back out to check on some walks.


Seriously>. where are you? lansing area?


----------



## Superior L & L

alternative;1543963 said:


> Seriously>. where are you? lansing area?


I was wondering the same. I think we will be look to get another salt out of this


----------



## Lightningllc

Full salt run. Everything is covered


----------



## TJSNOW

Lightningllc;1543974 said:


> Full salt run. Everything is covered


Full Salt Run........What???????.........................


----------



## terrapro

I am at 2" decks and raised surfaces.


----------



## Luther

alternative;1543963 said:


> Seriously>. where are you? lansing area?


We're in the process of re-apping all of our Lansing sites...Thumbs Up


----------



## steelhead

Anyone find 2" on driveways anywhere?


----------



## Moonlighter

Waterford and Clarkston icing up on lots.


----------



## redskinsfan34

Dexter and Ann Arbor just a minor minor amount of slush on roads. Just seems too warm right now. If it keeps up, salt run later in day.


----------



## M & D LAWN

Some lots starting to get minor accumution in Westland and Livonia. Temp 32*


----------



## alternative

guys are salting the water on the eastside....salt water puddles. I'll wait till it gets to 32


----------



## 2FAST4U

alternative;1544015 said:


> guys are salting the water on the eastside....salt water puddles. I'll wait till it gets to 32


Yea I'm showing 34° it's still snowing and sticking to grass and trucks, but I dont even have it sticking to my pavers. Maybe an afternoon salt


----------



## TheXpress2002

Watch the band along 96. Here in Canton all grass is covered with snow creeping on the edges on roads and sidewalks within the past 20 mins


----------



## Lightningllc

Completely covered from Howell to Farmington Milford to north Ann Arbor. 

I'm in novi now and a solid half inch and coming down fast.


----------



## Greenstar lawn

alternative;1544015 said:


> guys are salting the water on the eastside....salt water puddles. I'll wait till it gets to 32


It started sticking on the black top at one of my commercials out in new haven


----------



## terrapro

Alright is this going to stop anytime soon? Im tired, two apps in 4hrs. I am changing into dry clothes and going back out. The wind is killer it just keeps covering everything up. I can't remember ever apping 4 times in one day but this might be the case if this doesn't stop.


----------



## michigancutter

Just snow covered grass by me. Roads just wet.


----------



## hosejockey4506

terrapro;1544044 said:


> Alright is this going to stop anytime soon? Im tired, two apps in 4hrs. I am changing into dry clothes and going back out. The wind is killer it just keeps covering everything up. I can't remember ever apping 4 times in one day but this might be the case if this doesn't stop.


man you must be tired 4 hours of work, holy cow some body get this guy a coffee

^this is a joke dont get all butt hurt.


----------



## steelhead

Anyone find 2" on driveways in the area?


----------



## hosejockey4506

steelhead;1544058 said:


> Anyone find 2" on driveways in the area?


what area

and NO in our "area"


----------



## steelhead

It's hard to define one area. I plow from milford to taylor and everywhere in between


----------



## terrapro

hosejockey4506;1544051 said:


> man you must be tired 4 hours of work, holy cow some body get this guy a coffee
> 
> ^this is a joke dont get all butt hurt.


LCC isn't holding and my tailgate salter on my other truck decided not to work so I've put around 2400lbs of bulk through a push spreader. Plus 200lbs of walk salt. And now I am going back out to do some more.


----------



## CSC Contracting

Lots holding so far. Sending sidewalk crews out for round 2 in AA. Blowing snow off buildings seems to be the problem for the day.


----------



## Tango

Everything freezing over and starting to stick in Harrison Township. Full salt run.


----------



## Greenstar lawn

Tango;1544095 said:


> Everything freezing over and starting to stick in Harrison Township. Full salt run.


Yep just past the harbor and noticed things starting to slush up


----------



## Superior L & L

Round 2.....


----------



## 2FAST4U

Tango;1544095 said:


> Everything freezing over and starting to stick in Harrison Township. Full salt run.


^ this guy!!

Just checked everything in the clem no salt needed


----------



## M & D LAWN

Noon weather guessers say snow accumulation pretty much done, wind will pick up and temps will drop to about 25* tonight.


----------



## Lightningllc

Another round tonight the wind ruined my places.


----------



## eatonpaving

Lightningllc;1544228 said:


> Another round tonight the wind ruined my places.


think with this wind it will dry or another round of salting tonight....


----------



## Allor Outdoor

For sure another round tonight!


----------



## alternative

1st round tonight along the lakeshore.. no accumulation at all over here --just ponds in parking lots 

(if /when it freezes, it will be a code "blue/black:")


----------



## terrapro

For sure another round tonight. 

Any slush that was left has started to ice up. The wind is making a very big mess of things again. 

That was a looong day. Kind of rediculous, it's never taken so much for a 2-3" snow! I decided to put the plow on mid-day to cut down on material usage and knock down drifts. 10 hrs for a 2-3" event, plus cleanup and another salt tonight?!


----------



## 2FAST4U

alternative;1544298 said:


> 1st round tonight along the lakeshore.. no accumulation at all over here --just ponds in parking lots
> 
> (if /when it freezes, it will be a code "blue/black:")


Checked sites all morning never had anything freeze up. Went to lunch and had a customer call me saying his parking lot was freezing and wanted salt. Went and switched trucks loaded up went to the site, I arrived to find a wet parking lot with dry spots :laughing: he ordered so I spread it payup. You think we'll need salt tonight Sean?


----------



## alternative

yea if puddles earlier- they are gonna be frozen tonight. alot of my lots had standing water at 4pm today so its gonna be ice forsure. wind isnt drying up puddles/ponds...


----------



## 2FAST4U

Thinking I'm going to check early a.m. only thing I have thatll need salt are the chruchs, and two storage complexes. Everything else is closed till after christmas


----------



## newhere

Back to gun talk.... I think im going to have to side with the N.R.A on this one. If i had a kid in school i sure would feel a lot better if i knew armed and trained officers were guarding the doors/building.


----------



## IC-Smoke

Loaded up with salt last night, went out around 7 and of course nothing stuck and no slick spots. Wet but nothing that needed attention. 

all is brown here in hillsdale/lenawee county


----------



## Superior L & L

newhere;1544444 said:


> Back to gun talk.... I think im going to have to side with the N.R.A on this one. If i had a kid in school i sure would feel a lot better if i knew armed and trained officers were guarding the doors/building.


I'm good with having a armed guard at my kids school. 
Now back to snow talk


----------



## Tango

Is it to early to ask about New Years? I want to book a hotel to sled but not sure what the weather is going to do. Probably shouldn't have started this new hobby.


----------



## alpha01

Hey Icemelters... Are you open tonight?


----------



## Superior L & L

Tango;1544466 said:


> Is it to early to ask about New Years? I want to book a hotel to sled but not sure what the weather is going to do. Probably shouldn't have started this new hobby.


50%. Chance of snow


----------



## MrPike

newhere;1544444 said:


> Back to gun talk.... I think im going to have to side with the N.R.A on this one. If i had a kid in school i sure would feel a lot better if i knew armed and trained officers were guarding the doors/building.


The armed Deputy Sheriff assigned to Columbine High School didn't prevent 15 killed and 23 wounded.We're supposed to hire armed guards in all our schools while we are laying off cops, teachers and firemen that we can't afford ? For what? Just so grown boys can play with their assault weapons.

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2012/12/21/columbine-armed-guards_n_2347096.html


----------



## Tscape

Simply allow teachers who wish to carry to have their sidearm in the classroom in a gun safe under the desk. Cost= $0


----------



## MrPike

Tscape;1544682 said:


> Simply allow teachers who wish to carry to have their sidearm in the classroom in a gun safe under the desk. Cost= $0


That's cost effective, but not effective in preventing massacres. A teacher with a pistol in a fire fight against one or more nuts with assault weapons in a classroom is not a good idea. And what about the churches, movie theaters and college campuses that have been attacked with assault weapons? Armed guards everywhere?
The answer is staring you guys in the face. No assault weapons. We don't need them.


----------



## 2FAST4U

MrPike;1544712 said:


> That's cost effective, but not effective in preventing massacres. A teacher with a pistol in a fire fight against one or more nuts with assault weapons in a classroom is not a good idea. And what about the churches, movie theaters and college campuses that have been attacked with assault weapons? Armed guards everywhere?
> The answer is staring you guys in the face. No assault weapons. We don't need them.


I think this should make for good conversation...Lets hear what even thinks a assault weapon is, and what makes it an assault weapon. Oh and so we dont get yeld at by dad make sure to add current weather conditions to the end of you comment.

Currently 30* and still windy in Chesterfield, went and did puddle patrol this morning as many lots had ice.


----------



## Tango

31 and clear in Harper Woods, ground is dry. 

These so called assault weapons that people can own are nothing more than look alike military weapons. It is illegal to own a true assault weapon. I wish people could understand the difference. Is it illegal to own something that looks like something now. Western makes a plow that looks like a Boss plow, should we outlaw red western plows now?

Look weather and plow talk....


----------



## 2FAST4U

You forgot about the one trigger pull one shot, the average public believes what they want (mostly what the media tells them) if they ban assault weapons does that mean they take my semi-auto shotgun, semi-auto deer rifle, and semi-auto 22? They all do the same thing but they don't look like theses so call assault weapons!!

Nice touch with the plow talk Tango  Speaking of plow talk does anyone have a driverside stand/hook for an ultra-mount? Also still 30* and clear


----------



## hosejockey4506

I need to make a screen/ wire mesh top for one of our v boxes does any one have a source for 4x8 sheets of the wire mesh with like a 2"x3" openings

Im located in fenton so preferably in the flint or northern detroit area

kinda like this


----------



## snowfighter83

2FAST4U;1544729 said:


> You forgot about the one trigger pull one shot, the average public believes what they want (mostly what the media tells them) if they ban assault weapons does that mean they take my semi-auto shotgun, semi-auto deer rifle, and semi-auto 22? They all do the same thing but they don't look like theses so call assault weapons!!
> 
> Nice touch with the plow talk Tango  Speaking of plow talk does anyone have a driverside stand/hook for an ultra-mount? Also still 30* and clear


LIKE!

Ppl dont get it. AR's are just like there father and grandpas hunting rifles thy jus look better. they do the same thing. actually i bet theese same hunting rifles im talking about are higher powered as in bigger bullets..

anyonr know if it going to snow anytime soon?


----------



## Tango

hosejockey4506;1544736 said:


> I need to make a screen/ wire mesh top for one of our v boxes does any one have a source for 4x8 sheets of the wire mesh with like a 2"x3" openings
> 
> Im located in fenton so preferably in the flint or northern detroit area
> 
> kinda like this


If not it shouldn't be hard to make one.


----------



## 2FAST4U

hosejockey4506;1544736 said:


> I need to make a screen/ wire mesh top for one of our v boxes does any one have a source for 4x8 sheets of the wire mesh with like a 2"x3" openings
> 
> Im located in fenton so preferably in the flint or northern detroit area
> 
> kinda like this


Re-bar and a welder? Prob be alittle cheaper too. Just lay out all your short rods (left to right) then lay your long rods (front to back) on top and tac them all in place


----------



## hosejockey4506

or i could go buy a 4x8 sheet. its only like 1/4 wire diameter. I do not want to spend a day welding rebar together

any sources


----------



## 2FAST4U

hosejockey4506;1544743 said:


> or i could go buy a 4x8 sheet. its only like 1/4 wire diameter. I do not want to spend a day welding rebar together
> 
> any sources


TSC maybe I'd call first. Or Homedepot they have the mesh sheets you put in cement if that would work


----------



## Superior L & L

hosejockey4506;1544736 said:


> I need to make a screen/ wire mesh top for one of our v boxes does any one have a source for 4x8 sheets of the wire mesh with like a 2"x3" openings
> 
> Im located in fenton so preferably in the flint or northern detroit area
> 
> kinda like this


I'd try easy handling on Taylor dr in flint (off hill) pallet racks us that stuff as shelving. If not liberty fabricators on hill at us-23

Oh, and I hate guns


----------



## snow_man_48045

hosejockey4506;1544736 said:


> I need to make a screen/ wire mesh top for one of our v boxes does any one have a source for 4x8 sheets of the wire mesh with like a 2"x3" openings
> 
> Im located in fenton so preferably in the flint or northern detroit area
> 
> kinda like this


Try these guys. They supply my neighboors shop down here. Great company from what they say. http://alro.com/Locations/Locations_F2.aspx


----------



## MrPike

No snow here but slick as snot. I never noticed how interesting the ads are on this page before.

The definition of an assault weapon is included in the expired assault weapon ban. It also included a limit of 10 rounds for a high capacity magazine. An AR-15 has a muzzle velocity of 3200 ft/sec, fire rate of 45-60 rounds per minute and effective range of 500 yards. Magazines are available with up to 100 rounds. Who hunts with that? What are you after?
There is a very good reason why the AR-15 was the weapon of choice in the last three mass murders. 
"The AR-15 was first built by ArmaLite as a selective fire rifle for the United States armed forces. Because of financial problems, ArmaLite sold the AR-15 design to Colt. The select-fire AR-15 entered the US military system as the M16 rifle. Colt then marketed the Colt AR-15 as a semi-automatic version of the M16 rifle for civilian sales in 1963.[8] Although the name "AR-15" remains a Colt registered trademark, variants of the firearm are independently made, modified and sold under various names by multiple manufacturers."


----------



## hogggman

The new "assault" weapons ban does nothing to get rid of the guns currently on the street. Connecticut actually has very strict laws regarding semi auto weapons.
People don't realize columbine occurred when there was a ban in place looks like gun laws work great.
The laws actually worked in this situation the shooter went to Dick's to buy a new gun but was informed about the background check and waiting period and said f it and used other methods. The Clinton justice department said the ban did nothing to reduce violent gun crimes.
Anybody know when we are gonna be able to plow again


----------



## Tscape

MrPike;1544712 said:


> That's cost effective, but not effective in preventing massacres. A teacher with a pistol in a fire fight against one or more nuts with assault weapons in a classroom is not a good idea. And what about the churches, movie theaters and college campuses that have been attacked with assault weapons? Armed guards everywhere?
> The answer is staring you guys in the face. No assault weapons. We don't need them.


The left or the under-educated voter tries to twist the meaning of the phrase: "A well regulated militia being necessary to the security of a free state". They would tell you it is an anachronism from the time of the minute man/citizen soldier. That is not true. Militias have been in the USA since day one, through the Civil War, and on into present day. The notion of militias mean an armed citizenry, able to protect itself from tyranny in the most real way, with the same weapons the tyrants might posess. It is the second most important concept in a document that defines freedom for the people of this nation, the vanguard of freedom throughout the world for almost 250 years now. If our second amendment is removed or constrained, then we have not lost only a small freedom (to own a gun), but our very ability to remain a nation of free people.


----------



## hosejockey4506

Superior L & L;1544766 said:


> I'd try easy handling on Taylor dr in flint (off hill) pallet racks us that stuff as shelving. If not liberty fabricators on hill at us-23
> 
> Oh, and I hate guns


thanks for the Idea, we plow easy handlings lot never thought about them  i will give them a shout


----------



## TheXpress2002

Latest run of the models have a system Xmas Eve into Xmas day. Last run shows 1-3 inches for Monroe Wayne Washtenaw and Lenawee counties. Also the system for Thursday has 4-8 inches for everyone. I will not be updating the next few days unless something drastic happens.

Have a wonderful holiday everyone.


----------



## MJK

TheXpress2002;1544828 said:


> Latest run of the models have a system Xmas Eve into Xmas day. Last run shows 1-3 inches for Monroe Wayne Washtenaw and Lenawee counties. Also the system for Thursday has 4-8 inches for everyone. I will not be updating the next few days unless something drastic happens.
> 
> Have a wonderful holiday everyone.


Anything for Macomb County on that Xmas Eve system?


----------



## Grazzmazter

Does anyone need a have any work in the Flint/Thumb Area ish they want to sub out? I am available! Cell - 810-410-5247 or Find me here... Facebook.com/TommyGreaseThumb.. Thanks!


----------



## 2FAST4U

MJK;1544832 said:


> Anything for Macomb County on that Xmas Eve system?


Guessing not  since Ryan didn't say anything about us up here.

Thanks for the update Ryan have a wonderful holiday with your family.


----------



## MrPike

hogggman;1544797 said:


> The new "assault" weapons ban does nothing to get rid of the guns currently on the street. Connecticut actually has very strict laws regarding semi auto weapons.
> People don't realize columbine occurred when there was a ban in place looks like gun laws work great.
> The laws actually worked in this situation the shooter went to Dick's to buy a new gun but was informed about the background check and waiting period and said f it and used other methods. The Clinton justice department said the ban did nothing to reduce violent gun crimes.
> Anybody know when we are gonna be able to plow again


Actually, Connecticut only has a partial ban on assault weapons that focuses on assault weapons with certain characteristics. Look it up.
Unless there is an immediate outlaw with a buyback program, you are right, there will be very little short term impact from a ban. The number of assault weapons would dry up over time though. 
The Clinton Justice Dept said there is no conclusive evidence that the ban reduced violent gun crime which is slightly different than what you said. Very little violent crime is committed with assault weapons so a ban would only have a minor effect on the overall violent gun crime rate. It would have a huge effect on the mass massacres that have been happening since the ban expired. They are the weapon of choice for mass murderers because they are so effective in slaughtering people which is what they were originally intended to do. The AR-15 was used in the last three.

Good news about the upcoming snow.


----------



## MrPike

Tscape;1544801 said:


> The left or the under-educated voter tries to twist the meaning of the phrase: "A well regulated militia being necessary to the security of a free state". They would tell you it is an anachronism from the time of the minute man/citizen soldier. That is not true. Militias have been in the USA since day one, through the Civil War, and on into present day. The notion of militias mean an armed citizenry, able to protect itself from tyranny in the most real way, with the same weapons the tyrants might posess. It is the second most important concept in a document that defines freedom for the people of this nation, the vanguard of freedom throughout the world for almost 250 years now. If our second amendment is removed or constrained, then we have not lost only a small freedom (to own a gun), but our very ability to remain a nation of free people.


It wasn't until 2008 in District of Columbia vs Heller that the Supreme Court ruled that the Second Amendment protects an individuals right to possess a firearm, unconnected to service in a militia.The Court also upheld many longstanding prohibitions and restrictions on firearm possession as being consistent with the Second Amendment. You van not own an Abrams, F-16, M16 or other weapons the government has no matter what the NRA says.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Second...s_Constitution#District_of_Columbia_v._Heller

Suns out. Everything melting. I think I'll check out IceMelters after the Holidays.


----------



## Tango

Thanks xpress


----------



## Lightningllc

It was a nice day today.


----------



## eatonpaving

*Made a trip south...big chainsaws..*

Have a few pro chainsaws

3 stihl ms200t topper saw.
1 husqvarna 365 special 20 inch bar and chain
1 husqvarna 357xp 20 inch bar and chain.

1734-674-5822


----------



## wilburn

hosejockey4506;1544743 said:


> or i could go buy a 4x8 sheet. its only like 1/4 wire diameter. I do not want to spend a day welding rebar together
> 
> any sources


ours are made of expanded metal


----------



## caitlyncllc

Try hill steel? Dont know if they have it or not. I used to get steel grating from smeade n sons on dixie hwy in waterford. That stuff would work, but not sure it came in 4' widths, i always got it in 3'. Could run it the other way and have 3 smaller pieces that are easier to remove for servicing.


----------



## newhere

if any one needs a project salt spreader i have one...

its a 10' western that is pretty solid, i had nice 2.5' side extensions welded on it by a fab shop and they did a super nice job, i have all the parts. Gear box, drag chain, gas engine and controller. Its sand blasted clean but never painted it so its all got light rust on it. 

I paid 1,300 for it originally and paid the fab shop another 600 for the sides 200 for the media blast. 

first $ 400 takes it.


----------



## Tscape

MrPike;1544867 said:


> It wasn't until 2008 in District of Columbia vs Heller that the Supreme Court ruled that the Second Amendment protects an individuals right to possess a firearm, unconnected to service in a militia.The Court also upheld many longstanding prohibitions and restrictions on firearm possession as being consistent with the Second Amendment. You van not own an Abrams, F-16, M16 or other weapons the government has no matter what the NRA says.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Second...s_Constitution#District_of_Columbia_v._Heller
> 
> Suns out. Everything melting. I think I'll check out IceMelters after the Holidays.


I was not saying that you have to be associated wih a militia to keep and bear arms under the 2nd Amendment. Read what I said again.


----------



## hogggman

I have a top grate for a 8' vbox i'll sell $200 pm me


----------



## Frankland

Here we go!!!!!


Wednesday Snow likely. Cloudy, with a high near 31. Blustery. Chance of precipitation is 60%. New snow accumulation of 3 to 5 inches possible.
Wednesday Night Snow likely. Cloudy, with a low around 24. Blustery.


----------



## alternative

Frankland;1545436 said:


> Here we go!!!!!
> 
> Wednesday Snow likely. Cloudy, with a high near 31. Blustery. Chance of precipitation is 60%. New snow accumulation of 3 to 5 inches possible.
> Wednesday Night Snow likely. Cloudy, with a low around 24. Blustery.


Hey thanks for reposting noaas forecast... i couldnt translate what it said on thier site :salute:


----------



## alternative

Urgent - winter weather message
national weather service las vegas nv
1002 am pst sun dec 23 2012

...heavy snow along the eastern sierra slopes of inyo county this
afternoon and evening...

.the second storm in a series of storms will cross over the sierra
this evening. Heavy snow and gusty winds will accompany this
storm before it exits the region by early monday.

Caz519-240000-
/o.con.kvef.ws.w.0009.000000t0000z-121224t1200z/
eastern sierra slopes-
including the cities of...aspendell...whitney portal
1002 am pst sun dec 23 2012

...winter storm warning remains in effect until 4 am pst monday...

A winter storm warning remains in effect until 4 am pst monday for
the eastern sierra slopes of inyo county.

* timing: Snow will be heavy at times through this evening..before
tapering off early monday morning.

* snow level: Around 5000 feet.

* total snow accumulations: 8 to 12 inches above 7000 feet...
With *18 inches or more *possible .

* winds: Southwest 30 to 40 mph with gusts to 60 mph over the
ridge tops.

* impacts: Significant amounts of snow are forecast that will
make travel dangerous.


----------



## Frankland

Alternative thanks for being so ignorant with your rude posts


----------



## MrPike

Tscape;1545143 said:


> I was not saying that you have to be associated wih a militia to keep and bear arms under the 2nd Amendment. Read what I said again.


I know exactly what you are saying. That's why I posted that it probably is a surprise to you that you didn't have that right until the 2008 Supreme Court case. That was legal precedent, not liberal propaganda. Google the history on it. The Court also ruled, contrary to your earlier post, that the government has authority to place restrictions on our Second Amendment rights, just like they do on our First Amendment rights and all the others for that matter.

Citizens do not have the right to match the government weapon for weapon, and never have had. That's the Supreme Court position on it.


----------



## Tscape

MrPike;1545582 said:


> I know exactly what you are saying. That's why I posted that it probably is a surprise to you that you didn't have that right until the 2008 Supreme Court case. That was legal precedent, not liberal propaganda. Google the history on it. The Court also ruled, contrary to your earlier post, that the government has authority to place restrictions on our Second Amendment rights, just like they do on our First Amendment rights and all the others for that matter.
> 
> Citizens do not have the right to match the government weapon for weapon, and never have had. That's the Supreme Court position on it.


Nope, you're mincing words here. I never said that the 2nd Amendment allows you to purchase an Abrams tank or an F-16. One is a tank and the other an airplane, neither are firearms. Certainly the government can restrict your right to do so. Just because the SCOTUS clarified that a citizen need not be associated witha militia to keep and bear arms does not mean that they created precedent, it just means the right was always intact. I am not going to continue this discussion with you, though.


----------



## caitlyncllc

Blah blah blah. Let me see if i can plug up the site with some opinions that can not be changed by any amount of pissing and moaning. Maybe we all need some more topics to chat about that are tied directly to emotions and our specific moral and cultural backgrounds. How about this- "Hitler was a great guy and should have got the nobel peace price". Or maybe this "obama is a puppet controlled by the antichrist and should not have got the peace prize". Here is a good one "unions are counterproductive and destroy the idea of capitalistic america". "Boss plows are the best and anybody who uses a western must have suckeled their mama too long". 
Seriously people. The problems of the world are not going to be settled here in the snow and ice forum. If you wanna have a long drawn out conversation about topics that people have unchangeable opinions about do it somewhere else. 
I'm all for idle **** chat but page after page after page is too much to wade thru.


----------



## BossPlow2010

Frankland;1545566 said:


> Alternative thanks for being so ignorant with your rude posts


Ignorant: lacking knowledge, uneducated.
Sarcastic: using irony to mock, to convey contempt. 
Arrogant: cocky


----------



## Lightningllc

Before this thread gets shut down. Everyone have a merry CHRISTmas.


----------



## 2FAST4U

Before it gets shut down? I thought we were trying to get it shut down.


----------



## Lightningllc

Will. How's your spoon. Your stirring.


----------



## procut

I must not be reading this model right. The way I'm interpreting it is 8"-14" of snow over the next 84 hours (3.5 days) None of the other weather websites are forecasting anything of this magnitude.


----------



## caitlyncllc

I am probably wrong, but i think that is 84 hours out which makes it the storm ryan was talking about on wednesday.


----------



## Lightningllc

CODE RED. DEFCON 5. Snowmaggidion


----------



## P&M Landscaping

procut;1545646 said:


> I must not be reading this model right. The way I'm interpreting it is 8"-14" of snow over the next 84 hours (3.5 days) None of the other weather websites are forecasting anything of this magnitude.


I saw that too, some models show that, and some others show 4". Either way I think we will get a push out of it. I'm more concerned for tomorrow night. Some people are saying 1"-3".


----------



## caitlyncllc

Maggidion? Oh no!! Maggidions are way worse than mageddons! We are in trouble now!!


----------



## terrapro

Procut before you paste an image of your screen you might want to close your porn down.


----------



## Superior L & L

procut;1545646 said:


> I must not be reading this model right. The way I'm interpreting it is 8"-14" of snow over the next 84 hours (3.5 days) None of the other weather websites are forecasting anything of this magnitude.


Not that I know much, but yes I believe this means that this is what will be happening 84 hours out. The last model run put the storm going a little further to the south, giving us a little less snow.


----------



## TJSNOW

Lightningllc;1545654 said:


> CODE RED. DEFCON 5. Snowmaggidion


I think for this one we are gonna have to add a number......I'm gonna take it to Defcon *6*........................


----------



## TheXpress2002

http://photos-a.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-prn1/s720x720/45036_456649377725863_919156000_n.png


----------



## caitlyncllc

Wow. 2-3 inchs an hour. Nice. Im gonna take a nap now so i will be sure to be ready.


----------



## TJSNOW

Im heading out to pre-plow Now...............payup


----------



## Lightningllc

Just pre-salted my hoods and windshields. 

TJ DEFCON 9 would be a better number with 2-3 inches a hour.


----------



## alternative

BossPlow2010;1545623 said:


> Ignorant: lacking knowledge, uneducated.
> *Sarcastic: using irony to mock, to convey contempt*.
> Arrogant: cocky


Thats the proper term...
and i wasnt trying to be a dick, just a joke Franklnd


----------



## eatonpaving

Lightningllc;1545731 said:


> Just pre-salted my hoods and windshields.
> 
> TJ DEFCON 9 would be a better number with 2-3 inches a hour.


last salting salt was landing on windshields at kohls...had one guy scream at me...had to de angle the spinner today...


----------



## Tscape

Anybody local with an 03-05 6.ol PSD need a 220 amp alternator? http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=142350


----------



## grassmaster06

eatonpaving;1545780 said:


> last salting salt was landing on windshields at kohls...had one guy scream at me...had to de angle the spinner today...


How much farther did u throw the salt with your last mod


----------



## redskinsfan34

NOAA is calling for 2 to 4 inches. Defcon 6? I think they mean snow not horse ****.


----------



## Lightningllc

From what I'm reading sounds like 4-8 inches wendsday -Thursday. I hate dealing with daytime storms. Guarntee a 24-30 day


----------



## eatonpaving

grassmaster06;1546033 said:


> How much farther did u throw the salt with your last mod


salt hit the ground at 51 feet and rolled another 25 or so...but i had the angle to high and it was hitting the hoods of cars...with the spinner on 2 and the auger on 1 it would cover one lane


----------



## TheXpress2002

Trying to update......

Tomorrow still has 1-2 inches for the area. Southern 4 counties have the best chance for the higher total

Onto Wednesday. Snow starts around mid afternoon. Heavy snow starts after sunset.

A general 4-8 will be expected. Again higher totals in the southern 4 counties. If there is a track slightly further west 6+ event will be expected

WSW will be issued tomorrow


First is the NAM...much more amped

Second is the GFS...in line with my thought...possible west movement though


----------



## eatonpaving

TheXpress2002;1546130 said:


> Trying to update......
> 
> Tomorrow still has 1-2 inches for the area. Southern 4 counties have the best chance for the higher total
> 
> Onto Wednesday. Snow starts around mid afternoon. Heavy snow starts after sunset.
> 
> A general 4-8 will be expected. Again higher totals in the southern 4 counties. If there is a track slightly further west 6+ event will be expected
> 
> WSW will be issued tomorrow
> 
> First is the NAM...much more amped
> 
> Second is the GFS...in line with my thought...possible west movement though


its time for it......get to test the 10' snowdogg...


----------



## eatonpaving

*my plow buddy pleading to express*

please mr express bring me some snow...i just have to ride in the truck...please..


----------



## eatonpaving

*t shirt collection for christmas.*

the northwester t shirt came off of Edgar Hanson's back on a flight from washington last year...him and mat Bradley signed it and gave it to my girl friend and her daughter..

i am in american jewerly all the time so my girl and her daughter got me the shirt....i bet i have bought a 100 chainsaws in there, but never met them...


----------



## alternative

Thanks Ryan...lets hope it stays East.. i'll take 3-4" -
Screw 6+ Not in the mood for that sh*t just yet...
"according to Noaa...looks like 5-8" for Mac County...and wet too! Nice...


----------



## Lightningllc

2" first event would be good a 6+ would suck.


----------



## hogggman

Big events for the first one are never good they're hard enough for equipment you have been using all year but can be costly on stuff that has been sitting all summer blown hoses here we come hopefully that's all. Not to mention trying to learn new sites


----------



## alternative

at least some buisnesses will be closed for holiday- although traffic *if daytime work* will be a bit(h...


----------



## eatonpaving

hogggman;1546347 said:


> Big events for the first one are never good they're hard enough for equipment you have been using all year but can be costly on stuff that has been sitting all summer blown hoses here we come hopefully that's all. Not to mention trying to learn new sites


i allways make it a habit to change hoses every year, new fluid, new motors every 2 years and drive a different truck every week, that way nothing is setting all summer and everything is ready to go....


----------



## michigancutter

Saying a fresh dusting by tonight. Thank god all my sites r closed tomorrow. Don't feel like going out tonight an salt. Lots of Xmas parties today an tomorrow. Wens day/ Thursday look interesting. 4-8 is going to suck for first push. Merry christmas to the plowsite family. B safe, c most on wens day night


----------



## Superior L & L

If I see snow on the radar later today. We will head out at 3:00-4:00pm and pre salt hotels and assisted living homes. That way our people can still enjoy Christmas Eve with family


----------



## 2FAST4U

Only thing I have that needs attention today is a Church and there services don't get started till 6:30 should still be able to enjoy dinner at grandmas!! Merry Christmas everyone


----------



## Moonlighter

Merry Chrismas everyone, stay safe.


----------



## EPM

*Sub needed Adrian, MI*

Have a friend in need of a sub for a small site in Adrian ASAP. Please contact Bryan if interested at (517) 769-5000. Thanks and happy holidays to all.


----------



## esshakim

Out here in Southfield I'm seeing quite a few pre salted lots already


----------



## eatonpaving

esshakim;1546514 said:


> Out here in Southfield I'm seeing quite a few pre salted lots already


might have been a waste....on radar it looks to be falling apart.....was hoping to salt tonight..


----------



## TheXpress2002

Snowing at a good clip in A2 but not sticking


----------



## TheXpress2002

as I finished typing that it is sticking to grassy surfaces and shoulders


----------



## Luther

TheXpress2002;1546543 said:


> Snowing at a good clip in A2 but not sticking


Good. It is sticking in Lamsing though...salt run there right now.


----------



## redskinsfan34

Sticking to everything in Dexter. Although the flakes have gotten much smaller and it's not coming down nearly as hard as before. You going out tonight Tscape?


----------



## Lightningllc

Starting to stick in Brighton


----------



## Frankland

Express.... Looks like wed-Thursday snow event is starting to look like a bust... Seems like the storm track is shift further to the east and we are starting to look like a less than 3" snow event for se Michigan except possibly by the Michigan/ohio border....... What you think?


----------



## goinggreen

Coming down pretty good here in Lansing sticking to everything, roads are about covered and large flakes too.


----------



## TheXpress2002

Salting Plymouth iand Canton sites...


----------



## terrapro

Yep coming down pretty good still here. Salt that was down already was holding but if this keeps up will have to hit it again.


----------



## Moonlighter

Snowing good in Waterford, big flakes nothing sticking.


----------



## P&M Landscaping

Flakes are starting to fly downriver. Hope everyone has a safe and merry christmas!


----------



## M & D LAWN

Almost a white out on 96 in Livonia.


----------



## Moonlighter

All white now sticking to everything.


----------



## Superior L & L

Looks like its coming down real good at I-96 though Oakland county. We are salting the important stuff


----------



## terrapro

We have an inch or so. Already salted some, now eating and going back out after this is done. Should be out of here in a few here.


----------



## michigancutter

Just flurries by me. Nothing to b concerned about. How's the mt. Clemens area look?


----------



## madskier1986

About an inch in royal oak already. Troy, not yet. Just a covering.


----------



## Greenstar lawn

michigancutter;1546648 said:


> Just flurries by me. Nothing to b concerned about. How's the mt. Clemens area look?


Mike I'm in Harrison twp and have about half inch and coming down good


----------



## Lightningllc

Full run, sidewalks,


----------



## newhere

can anyone let me know how much is down in brighton? is it at or over 2" ??


----------



## Lightningllc

1-1.25 of snow.


----------



## newhere

Thanks man appreciate it.


----------



## michigancutter

Greenstar lawn;1546663 said:


> Mike I'm in Harrison twp and have about half inch and coming down good


Thanks. All my sites r closed tomorrow. So maybe a run tomorrow night if its still here. How bout you?


----------



## Greenstar lawn

Doing my residentials and probably my commercial Site by you and that's about it


----------



## M & D LAWN

Anyone have a total for downriver?


----------



## artans

Hey Madskier, how is Troy looking now?


----------



## michigancutter

artans;1546705 said:


> Hey Madskier, how is Troy looking now?


How you looking by artans


----------



## P&M Landscaping

1/4" downriver.


----------



## madskier1986

Don't know. Headed to royal oak. Let u know asap


----------



## M & D LAWN

Thanks Pete.


----------



## eatonpaving

*almost 2 inches*

almost 2 inches in northville...got to see how much snow this snowdogg will hold.....pics are dark but you can make out how much she will push...


----------



## M & D LAWN

I've been debating whether or not to get that plow. Looks like it will hold some snow.


----------



## eatonpaving

M & D LAWN;1546749 said:


> I've been debating whether or not to get that plow. Looks like it will hold some snow.


i have been plowing 29 year and it just impressed me....and the diesel did to.... love this plow....and its well built


----------



## M & D LAWN

Keep us up to date thru the season. Thanks.


----------



## eatonpaving

M & D LAWN;1546752 said:


> Keep us up to date thru the season. Thanks.


i will....i want to see how she is with alot of snow..


----------



## M & D LAWN

Wednesday


----------



## eatonpaving

M & D LAWN;1546759 said:


> Wednesday


i hope.....then i can put it to the test....


----------



## 2FAST4U

High end resis are done and commericals are salted...now back to the drinking


----------



## Tango

2FAST4U;1546765 said:


> High end resis are done and commericals are salted...now back to the drinking


Kevin just called me. Looks like I'm heading out for him.


----------



## madskier1986

Tory is cover with less than a quarter of inch. All lots are white.


----------



## Superior L & L

I thought everything had melted down up in grand Blanc, but after walking the last guests out the house I realized one of our salt truck drivers had come by and salted my road as he knew I had family over. 
This stuff was real fluffy and easy to melt by the looks of it


----------



## artans

Thanks for the update madskier.

Paul


----------



## 2FAST4U

Tango;1546809 said:


> Kevin just called me. Looks like I'm heading out for him.


What an a$$ this doesn't need to be plowed, just salt it away!


----------



## grassmaster06

So last Friday I was using my salt dog 2000 and was spreading great ,a little heavy to the driver side but still spreading good on the passenger but overall a very nice spread pattern and tonights salting it was shooting almost all on the driver side and barley any to the passenger .I'm hoping that maybe it was just the being to wet ?


----------



## eatonpaving

grassmaster06;1546920 said:


> So last Friday I was using my salt dog 2000 and was spreading great ,a little heavy to the driver side but still spreading good on the passenger but overall a very nice spread pattern and tonights salting it was shooting almost all on the driver side and barley any to the passenger .I'm hoping that maybe it was just the being to wet ?


es wet salt will shoot to the drivers side...the auger keeps the wet stuff to the drivers side...dry has alot better pattern..


----------



## TheXpress2002

All resis in Plymouth north of Ann Arbor Road done, commercials salted like there is no tomorrow. Bedtime. 

My thoughts on Wednesday have not changed at all from the previous post a general 4-8. Highest totals bottom 4 counties. Just an FYI if this shifts northwest 30 miles we look at 8+ inches. Not saying it will happen but thats how close things could become crazy. Snow starts at noon and is done by 2am Thursday morning


----------



## eatonpaving

TheXpress2002;1546951 said:


> All resis in Plymouth north of Ann Arbor Road done, commercials salted like there is no tomorrow. Bedtime.
> 
> My thoughts on Wednesday have not changed at all from the previous post a general 4-8. Highest totals bottom 4 counties. Just an FYI if this shifts northwest 30 miles we look at 8+ inches. Not saying it will happen but thats how close things could become crazy. Snow starts at noon and is done by 2am Thursday morning


will be a long headache for sure...


----------



## M & D LAWN

Merry Christmas everyone!


----------



## Superior L & L

TheXpress2002;1546951 said:


> All resis in Plymouth north of Ann Arbor Road done, commercials salted like there is no tomorrow. Bedtime.
> 
> My thoughts on Wednesday have not changed at all from the previous post a general 4-8. Highest totals bottom 4 counties. Just an FYI if this shifts northwest 30 miles we look at 8+ inches. Not saying it will happen but thats how close things could become crazy. Snow starts at noon and is done by 2am Thursday morning


So if it doesn't shift, would you think flint area would only be good for 2-4"


----------



## TheXpress2002

Superior L & L;1547043 said:


> So if it doesn't shift, would you think flint area would only be good for 2-4"


Yes.......


----------



## TJSNOW

I see NOAA has backed off some of their totals............


----------



## alternative

TJSNOW;1547101 said:


> I see NOAA has backed off some of their totals............


Thats a good thing...let them back it down to 3" of powder


----------



## gunsworth

TheXpress2002;1546951 said:


> All resis in Plymouth north of Ann Arbor Road done, commercials salted like there is no tomorrow. Bedtime.
> 
> My thoughts on Wednesday have not changed at all from the previous post a general 4-8. Highest totals bottom 4 counties. Just an FYI if this shifts northwest 30 miles we look at 8+ inches. Not saying it will happen but thats how close things could become crazy. Snow starts at noon and is done by 2am Thursday morning


gonna suck for a first storm, but if it is done by 2, thats not too bad. I hate it when they taper off around 6-7 and everything is a scramble...

BTW, what kinda snow are you thinking? hopefully fluffy...


----------



## eatonpaving

*pre salting..*

think pre salting might cut down on the totals..


----------



## Superior L & L

gunsworth;1547130 said:


> BTW, what kinda snow are you thinking? hopefully fluffy...


I'm thinking white snow. I hate brown or yellow snow


----------



## alternative

eatonpaving;1547179 said:


> think pre salting might cut down on the totals..


I Think the residual from last night will help alot!


----------



## eatonpaving

*attention...stolan plow..*

plow was taken from 4 paws kennel on stark rd by the railroad tracks

9' boss super duty plow fits an f450 2011, was taken in the last 4 days....plow is like new....i sub for this guy and the plow never gets used......


----------



## rbmarvin77

Thanks for the Update Express!


----------



## TheXpress2002

There was a large shift west with the system off of the 12z runs.....not hyping but that makes things much more interesting. Would like to see the 430 run to confirm the shift. This leads to much higher totals for everyone.


----------



## eatonpaving

TheXpress2002;1547284 said:


> There was a large shift west with the system off of the 12z runs.....not hyping but that makes things much more interesting. Would like to see the 430 run to confirm the shift. This leads to much higher totals for everyone.


i knew this would happen....gonna get hit hard....


----------



## Superior L & L

TheXpress2002;1547284 said:


> There was a large shift west with the system off of the 12z runs.....not hyping but that makes things much more interesting. Would like to see the 430 run to confirm the shift. This leads to much higher totals for everyone.


Noooooo I'm good with 1-3"


----------



## TJSNOW

TheXpress2002;1547284 said:


> There was a large shift west with the system off of the 12z runs.....not hyping but that makes things much more interesting. Would like to see the 430 run to confirm the shift. This leads to much higher totals for everyone.


I'm Not waiting for the 4:30 run..........I'm calling it Now................


----------



## thandrinos

Where is the like button?


----------



## 2FAST4U

Still looking like a afternoon start Ryan?


----------



## alternative

Wed night....


----------



## TheXpress2002

TJSNOW;1547290 said:


> I'm Not waiting for the 4:30 run..........I'm calling it Now................


Well.the 330 ones have this taken to what soap do you prefer: dial, softsoap, dove


----------



## Jays Green Daze

If anyone is looking to add a complete setup PM me. I have a Western Unimount Pro Plow 7'6" with HB3 harness, mount, wings, and controller. Everything off of a 2001 Silverado 2500HD, believe it will fit 98-07. I have pics if your interested, everything works great. I'm in Macomb Township (48044)


----------



## Do It All Do It Right

TheXpress2002;1547368 said:


> Well.the 330 ones have this taken to what soap do you prefer: dial, softsoap, dove


How about axe?


----------



## brandonslc

eatonpaving;1547257 said:


> plow was taken from 4 paws kennel on stark rd by the railroad tracks
> 
> 9' boss super duty plow fits an f450 2011, was taken in the last 4 days....plow is like new....i sub for this guy and the plow never gets used......


There was a 8' boss stolen from ford and beech daily 4 nights ago


----------



## redskinsfan34

I'm no weather expert. It looks like the storm is tracking further to the east. Looks more like 2 to 3 inches right now which is just fine with me.


----------



## Superior L & L

redskinsfan34;1547487 said:


> I'm no weather expert. It looks like the storm is tracking further to the east. Looks more like 2 to 3 inches right now which is just fine with me.


I don't know sh!t either but the weather channel just ran some stuff and it all stayed Detroit and south.


----------



## TGS Inc.

A couple of things...

1.) Merry Christmas fellow plowers!! We have been blessed with some perfect weather. A slight snow prior to Christmas. Got to enjoy Christmas with family, and now a major storm right after!!

2.) Re: Theft of plows. I have a sub in the Grosse Ile area that had a BOSS plow stolen a few days ago.


Getting pumped!! Hope I can go to sleep tonight...


----------



## TheXpress2002

930 nam....


----------



## TJSNOW

TheXpress2002;1547580 said:


> 930 nam....


.........................................


----------



## Lightningllc

TJSNOW;p:[/QUOTE said:


> DEFCON. 911
> 
> SH$T IS ABOUT TO GET REAL ROUND HERE YA'all
> 
> :crying::crying::crying:


----------



## TJSNOW

TheXpress2002;1547580 said:


> 930 nam....


...........................:waving:


----------



## P&M Landscaping

TGS Inc.;1547549 said:


> A couple of things...
> 
> 1.) Merry Christmas fellow plowers!! We have been blessed with some perfect weather. A slight snow prior to Christmas. Got to enjoy Christmas with family, and now a major storm right after!!
> 
> 2.) Re: Theft of plows. I have a sub in the Grosse Ile area that had a BOSS plow stolen a few days ago.
> 
> Getting pumped!! Hope I can go to sleep tonight...


Really? A plow stolen from the island?!


----------



## terrapro

**** already got real around here, 2 plows in on my book. Just gonna keep on keepin on.

Merry Christmas everyone!


----------



## TJSNOW

P&M Landscaping;1547594 said:


> Really? A plow stolen from the island?!


A theft on the island.....That would be the first crime in years.......:laughing:....Did you steal AJs plow..........


----------



## thandrinos

All the cops on the island r looking for dui not important stuff like the equipment that makes some one a living


----------



## esshakim

TheXpress2002;1547580 said:


> 930 nam....


So where about to get ****ted on tomorrow ??


----------



## eatonpaving

*radar*

this **** looks to be coming fast....weather guys saying about noon snow will start...hell its almost to indy now....


----------



## ACutAbovemi

Hey guys had many lots that were not open today so I got back home after salting churches last night 
I'm in commerce now salting lots for open in the am. We are getting a light mist that is turning into black ice on any untreated lots. 
If your residual is gone u may want to treat picky customers


----------



## P&M Landscaping

Hey guys, I got a call this morning for 4 advance auto locations. If anyone that services Allen Park and Taylor could call me ASAP (734)934-1628, I will put you in contact with the guy...

-Pete


----------



## P&M Landscaping

P&M Landscaping;1547741 said:


> Hey guys, I got a call this morning for 4 advance auto locations. If anyone that services Allen Park and Taylor could call me ASAP (734)934-1628, I will put you in contact with the guy...
> 
> -Pete


Sites are covered.


----------



## eatonpaving

*radar*

radar shows it on us...nothing falling yet ..


----------



## P&M Landscaping

Snowing downriver. Roads are wet.


----------



## Luther

Light snow just beginning to fall in AA.


----------



## madskier1986

What time does it look like this storm will exit the metro area. Noaa and weather.com both show that it could be still snowing into the am rush hour.


----------



## redskinsfan34

Just started western AA / Dexter area. Very light and small flakes.................................................................................................................................................... HERE WE GO.


----------



## madskier1986

Anybody in the waterford area that wants to pick up an extra driveway? PM me and I can give you his phone number. The Major cross road are clintonille rd and walton blvd. This clint is a personal friend of mine. Real nice and great guy.


----------



## Joeslawncare

Coming down hard, in trenton area.


----------



## boss75

Its hitting Troy, B'ham.


----------



## 2FAST4U

28° and unsalted roads and truck hoods are covered in chesterfield


----------



## ACutAbovemi

Just got a call from a resi near west. Bloomfield highschool. 
Not in my route but I told him I will have someone reliable call him. Anyone work that way


----------



## terrapro

Light snow just started here in Howell.


----------



## michigancutter

Just windy by me, with light flurries right now. In hearing 1-3 tonight?


----------



## redskinsfan34

Just over 1" down in Ann Arbor / Dexter. It's slick out.


----------



## 2FAST4U

michigancutter;1547961 said:


> Just windy by me, with light flurries right now. In hearing 1-3 tonight?


Dont believe them Mike!! You must be in that dry slot up there, it just went through down here and now its starting again, getting ready to head to the clem to see how the salt is holding up. Everything is covered at my house


----------



## TGS Inc.

Anyone reports downriver???

Thanks!


----------



## BossPlow2010

TGS Inc.;1547979 said:


> Anyone reports downriver???
> 
> Thanks!


It's snowing...

About 1.5" depending where you're measuring.


----------



## gunsworth

solid inch, north Royal oak, bham, troy, getting ugly


----------



## artans

Thanks for the update gunsworth. Just a dusting North of Richmond. As my accounts will be closing in the next hour or so, looks like i will only be getting one push out of this storm tonight. Bad timing for me.


----------



## TheXpress2002

Is it just me or is there a big ass dry slot over Ohio where they were suppose to get dumped on with BLIZZARD WARNINGS and for some reason we are currently gettting pounded. Oh thats right.....Never buck the northwest trend


----------



## Greenstar lawn

TheXpress2002;1548024 said:


> Is it just me or is there a big ass dry slot over Ohio where they were suppose to get dumped on with BLIZZARD WARNINGS and for some reason we are currently gettting pounded. Oh thats right.....Never buck the northwest trend


I saw that. Is it going to move through s/e mi and kill the totals?


----------



## grassmaster06

Definetly looks like a dry slot,I just wonder how long its gonna last for?


----------



## TheXpress2002

Dryslot stays south. 8-12 inches for SE Mich now.


----------



## Greenstar lawn

Why are we not in a wsw?


----------



## alternative

****that...8-12...move the dryslot up - id be happy if it stopped right Now!

Accuweather says 3-5 for Se Macomb Co
ending at 12am

2 " at Hall / Rmeoplk


----------



## tmltrans

Solid 4" on the ground out here in Manchester.


----------



## terrapro

About 1.5 here. Already plowed a few open stuff and took care of some walks, shoveled and salted. Probably take off again to go tool around and take care of my 24hr fastfoods. Driveways in the AM.


----------



## esshakim

About 3" out here is Southfield


----------



## grassmaster06

2.5-3 in wyandotte,I hope we don't get anything over 6inches,I put my 2 yard salt dog in my f 350 and don't have any room for a snowblower now unless I put it on top of the spreader.


----------



## esshakim

So what time is this suppose to Out of here


----------



## grassmaster06

Fox 2 said 4 more hours.


----------



## 2FAST4U

****s getting real out here


----------



## Moonlighter

Plowing is the only fun part of today, these people can't drive worth a ****! I got about 4" plus down in Waterford. Be safe all!


----------



## 2FAST4U

4" in chesterfield...back home for a few then meeting the guys at the shop at 11 to get this night started!


----------



## artans

Alright, cant sleep as the snowflakes keep waking me up. I guess I will go out and play in the snow for the night. Everyone be safe and Happy Plowing.


----------



## redskinsfan34

5" down in Dexter. Ryan, any thoughts on when it might be done? NOAA still says it won't taper off till 5 a.m.


----------



## Lightningllc

We have 6" in south lyon


----------



## 2FAST4U

redskinsfan34;1548239 said:


> 5" down in Dexter. Ryan, any thoughts on when it might be done? NOAA still says it won't taper off till 5 a.m.


I see theres a 50% chance of snow for tomorrow too!! Yay fun :crying:


----------



## redskinsfan34

2FAST4U;1548295 said:


> I see theres a 50% chance of snow for tomorrow too!! Yay fun :crying:


I saw that too. I can't sit here and worry about it any longer. I'm off to bed and I'm heading out for resi's at midnight. Everybody be safe. :salute:


----------



## cuttingedge13

Is it done?


----------



## Tango

Slowing down here in Harper Woods, radar has a dry spot but looks like there is still a bit more behind it. May head our around 10 if it stays slow


----------



## gunsworth

Tango;1548368 said:


> Slowing down here in Harper Woods, radar has a dry spot but looks like there is still a bit more behind it. May head our around 10 if it stays slow


kinda what i am thinking, havent gotten much of anything in the last hour here, and cant sit still anymore...


----------



## Boomer123

cuttingedge13;1548361 said:


> Is it done?





Tango;1548368 said:


> Slowing down here in Harper Woods, radar has a dry spot but looks like there is still a bit more behind it. May head our around 10 if it stays slow





gunsworth;1548370 said:


> kinda what i am thinking, havent gotten much of anything in the last hour here, and cant sit still anymore...


 It's tapered off here in Waterford. Has not done much in the last hour. I'd much rather go plowing and get to bed earlier.


----------



## michigancutter

Still snowing hard in Richmond/Lenox area. Solid 5" by me now. Heading out at 1:00. B safe tonight.
Will you in the Clem at all? How's it look over there?


----------



## Greenstar lawn

Really coming down in chesterfield


----------



## Boomer123

Leaving @10pm to go do the resi.


----------



## terrapro

Looks like its done for the most part. Gonna take a nap and hit it again at 2am for saftey sake... zzz


----------



## Lightningllc

Cole. It's still snowing.


----------



## Boomer123

well that was pretty easy, started @10pm and just got back home. Guess I need some more jobs oh well got my 3hrs in. Goodnight and be safe.


----------



## Lightningllc

Is everyone behind or is it me and my guys.


----------



## Lightningllc

Does anyone have a wing for a western MVP passenger side. One of my guys found a steel pole and folded it back.


----------



## TGS Inc.

Lightningllc;1548644 said:


> Is everyone behind or is it me and my guys.


I feel your pain...We are finding all our weakest links with crews and trucks...Joy.


----------



## Superior L & L

TGS Inc.;1548649 said:


> I feel your pain...We are finding all our weakest links with crews and trucks...Joy.


Feeling the pain also.


----------



## Lightningllc

Ya. Wing on plow busted, skidsteer door crushed, Volvo loader lost hydro pressure, ultramotor motor melted, 2 solenoids, sidewalk crew busted the back window in the van


----------



## Milwaukee

Only major breakdown will be Cat 914 loader. It was 2 bad fuel filters it was clogged by brown stuff I can't tell. On other thing no issue expect other crew that was supposed to show up to clear sidewalks for college. Never saw Engineer so mad over sidewalk that he end tried use toro single stage blower though 8" wet snow.


----------



## redskinsfan34

Lightningllc;1548660 said:


> Ya. Wing on plow busted, skidsteer door crushed, Volvo loader lost hydro pressure, ultramotor motor melted, 2 solenoids, sidewalk crew busted the back window in the van


Damn. Sounds like it may be time to cut some fat out.


----------



## redskinsfan34

Ended at 2:30 with 7" in Dexter. A little less in Chelsea, Pinckney, and Unadilla. Truck and blowers ran like a dream. 
I guess all that time I spend being a ***** about maintenance and having everything just so does pay off.


----------



## Moonlighter

Finally all done, that took forever. Had a minor overheating issue cost me a couple of hours, plus a lazy buddy didn't want to do his route so I took on extra. Time for sleep!


----------



## BossPlow2010

TGS Inc.;1548649 said:


> I feel your pain...We are finding all our weakest links with crews and trucks...Joy.


Was that your loader driving down Van Horn at about 8 am?


----------



## TGS Inc.

BossPlow2010;1548686 said:


> Was that your loader driving down Van Horn at about 8 am?


Hmmm. We have a skid steer out that way by Hall Rd / West??


----------



## TheXpress2002

Well that was fun. No rest for the weary. Snow tomorrow, tomorrow night, and Saturday


----------



## redskinsfan34

TheXpress2002;1548732 said:


> Well that was fun. No rest for the weary. Snow tomorrow, tomorrow night, and Saturday


It only looks like a salt run tomorrow unless you have info? :salute:


----------



## hosejockey4506

any western dealers on here or any one recommend one. looking for a 8 foot ultra mount pro for a 2007 gmc


----------



## procut

^ Where u at? I use Bannasch Welding in Lansing - they're pretty good.


----------



## hosejockey4506

fenton, i just talked to bostwick, they have the plow in stock so i may head down there.


----------



## goinggreen

Started at 2:30am this morning, plowed till 6am then had the power steering pump and brakes go out. Got back to the shop to switch trucks and the backup truck wont start has a bad starter or something. what a day i have had.


----------



## goinggreen

procut;1548891 said:


> ^ Where u at? I use Bannasch Welding in Lansing - they're pretty good.


Procut where u located i live about a mile from bannasch welding. I heard they do good work.


----------



## Milwaukee

Anyone have smaller or light snow pusher for Cat 914 loader. It doesn't matter what condition but no bent bottom mounts.



Is 14' pusher weight like 1000-1500 pound limit for 914?


----------



## TheXpress2002

redskinsfan34;1548763 said:


> It only looks like a salt run tomorrow unless you have info? :salute:


Potential 1-2 inches Saturday because of the fact of this last system jogging 150 miles north


----------



## Boomer123

TheXpress2002;1549044 said:


> Potential 1-2 inches Saturday because of the fact of this last system jogging 150 miles north


That works for me.


----------



## esshakim

Quick questionm for any one who can answer, but I was looking for the link to the national weather snow total website


----------



## Lightningllc

Just had a hoa call and wonder why there is so much snow in front of driveways. I went to look and people snowblowed there snow from there driveways into the streets and now there are frozen speed bumps. 

It's a seasonal and they want me to salt. I told them there would be a extra fee and they got mad. Why is this my issue and not there's. how do you guys handle this??


----------



## alternative

Lightningllc;1548644 said:


> Is everyone behind or is it me and my guys.


think everyone is behind...(was). took us 17 hrs which normaly takes only 8. Im sick of snow already.


----------



## 2FAST4U

Lightningllc;1549229 said:


> Just had a hoa call and wonder why there is so much snow in front of driveways. I went to look and people snowblowed there snow from there driveways into the streets and now there are frozen speed bumps.
> 
> It's a seasonal and they want me to salt. I told them there would be a extra fee and they got mad. Why is this my issue and not there's. how do you guys handle this??


Its better when they blow it back out in the street between your passes around the sub. Thats not your problem, it's there members. Charge there a$$


----------



## TheXpress2002

esshakim;1549224 said:


> Quick questionm for any one who can answer, but I was looking for the link to the national weather snow total website


http://www.crh.noaa.gov/dtx/display_event.php?file=snow201212271153


----------



## magnatrac

We have problems with home owners but not usually from speed bumps. We get the guys that push snow across to the neighbors curb with their little riding mowers and can't push it over the curb. After a few snows people want to know why the streets are narrow in places. We usually say talk to your neighbor who made the mess ! People think trucks a bull dozers it's hard to explain to them that once the snow gets pack and sets up it's not moving. Our sub division streets are all seasonal and salt is extra on call. If it's a long term customer maybe salt the bumps only this time and tell them next time they have to pay.


----------



## Lightningllc

alternative;1549256 said:


> think everyone is behind...(was). took us 17 hrs which normaly takes only 8. Im sick of snow already.


We starting putting are snow stuff on nov15. We did all checks, fluid changes, repairs. But until your out there working you find how strong everything is.

Shaun our night sucked. I'm still touching up and my employee is touching up. Running on a 2.5 nap.


----------



## esshakim

TheXpress2002;1549260 said:


> http://www.crh.noaa.gov/dtx/display_event.php?file=snow201212271153


Thanks a lot


----------



## Superior L & L

Just got done !!!!! Worked 30 of the last 34 hours. .......if it could break, it did including every salt truck we have


----------



## eatonpaving

Superior L & L;1549499 said:


> Just got done !!!!! Worked 30 of the last 34 hours. .......if it could break, it did including every salt truck we have


dont feel bad...had a driver on his first push leave my house and drove in my neighbors ditch...3 hrs wasted...forgot to get diesel, so i sat in wayne rd for 1/2 hour...on my first push i ran into an island and the frame of the plow hung up...1 hr wasted...and my ppl plow like it was their first time....5 hrs tonight doing their cleanups..wish summer would come back.


----------



## dfd9

I don't feel so bad now. 

Between folks gone for Christmas\NY and equipment, this storm sucked, even for a first one.


----------



## redskinsfan34

AHH. I usually can't slee for more than 6 hours at a time. I just slept for 10 hours straight and never moved. Guess I was tired from working 12 hours straight on 2.5 hrs. sleep!


----------



## redskinsfan34

TheXpress2002;1549044 said:


> Potential 1-2 inches Saturday because of the fact of this last system jogging 150 miles north


Thank you Ryan.


----------



## TheXpress2002

Well...here comes the NW jog with tonights system. South of 8 mile will see 2-3 inches, north of 8 mile will see 1-2 inches. Just a heads up with temps plummeting these ratios might be a little higher


----------



## eatonpaving

TheXpress2002;1549680 said:


> Well...here comes the NW jog with tonights system. South of 8 mile will see 2-3 inches, north of 8 mile will see 1-2 inches. Just a heads up with temps plummeting these ratios might be a little higher


its already here....big blob on the radar


----------



## Lightningllc

Does anyone have or know of someone with a passenger side wing for a western mvp unimount.


----------



## TheXpress2002

Snowing good in Plymouth


----------



## brookline

TheXpress2002;1549812 said:


> Snowing good in Plymouth


Any idea by chance what the San dusky and Toledo area maybe looking at?


----------



## thandrinos

Just got passes by 4 oakland county trucks loaded with salt


----------



## Greenstar lawn

Who the hell is happy charging $30 an hr plowing in ur own truck? Just lost a commercial Site that takes around 2 hrs to push and around 400 lbs of salt. Phucking local lowballer is doing it for $150 and that includes laying salt and roughly 250' of sidewalk. I had the place for 3 yrs.


----------



## Lightningllc

Sounds like a $300 + acct


----------



## terrapro

Light snow starting to stick here in Howell. Gonna go check lots and walks. Ahhh I need more time in a day, can't seem to catch up on paper work.


----------



## Greenstar lawn

I was at 280 and my best time was 1. 5 hrs.


----------



## cuttingedge13

2 Hours to push and only takes 400 lbs. of salt? Must be a pain to plow.


----------



## Superior L & L

Lightningllc;1549810 said:


> Does anyone have or know of someone with a passenger side wing for a western mvp unimount.


I had a guy fold a side in half (I think he fell asleep although he said a curb). A good weld shop can reshape and beef up anything. I think we had $300 into it


----------



## Greenstar lawn

cuttingedge13;1549955 said:


> 2 Hours to push and only takes 400 lbs. of salt? Must be a pain to plow.


Only front of plaza got salted, the back didn't


----------



## Lightningllc

I just bought a plow off Craigslist. But I'm gonna fix the old one.


----------



## 2FAST4U

Greenstar lawn;1549878 said:


> Who the hell is happy charging $30 an hr plowing in ur own truck? Just lost a commercial Site that takes around 2 hrs to push and around 400 lbs of salt. Phucking local lowballer is doing it for $150 and that includes laying salt and roughly 250' of sidewalk. I had the place for 3 yrs.


Sorry bro I needed the work!! LOL But really if I see him around I'll call him out on it!! 150 to plow that lot is crazy!!


----------



## sprinklrman57

Light snow in commerce


----------



## Greenstar lawn

Haha Will. He does have an f250 that's red but his looks like it got hit by a train


----------



## TheXpress2002

Snow starts after midnight, should taper off by 10 am. 1-3 inches likely higher end totals south of 94

Concern is there though any shift further north a 3-5 inch range is at the Ohio border


----------



## Lightningllc

Finally got the truck done for the storm, 9'2" vxt and buyers hydro undertailgate ss salter.

What a tight turning machine.


----------



## eatonpaving

Lightningllc;1550246 said:


> Finally got the truck done for the storm, 9'2" vxt and buyers hydro undertailgate ss salter.
> 
> What a tight turning machine.


i would never drive it...i would just rub on it,,,that is sweet...


----------



## newhere

Lightningllc;1550246 said:


> Finally got the truck done for the storm, 9'2" vxt and buyers hydro undertailgate ss salter.
> 
> What a tight turning machine.


wow thats a sweet looking truck!!!!! Dont even wana know what you have into that rig. Will the workers get to touch it?


----------



## TJSNOW

Lightningllc;1550246 said:


> Finally got the truck done for the storm, 9'2" vxt and buyers hydro undertailgate ss salter.
> 
> What a tight turning machine.


Very Nice Justin..........:salute:......

On a side note...Who makes the dual spinner tailgate spreader..Im seeing more and more of those


----------



## Lightningllc

newhere;1550256 said:


> wow thats a sweet looking truck!!!!! Dont even wana know what you have into that rig. Will the workers get to touch it?


My foremans new truck not mine.

I get the 650 with 6 yds of salt.


----------



## alternative

TheXpress2002;1550197 said:


> Snow starts after midnight, should taper off by 10 am. 1-3 inches likely higher end totals south of 94
> 
> Concern is there though any shift further north a 3-5 inch range is at the Ohio border


More specific-- s/e Macomb Co ? 1" ?



Lightningllc;1550246 said:


> Finally got the truck done for the storm, 9'2" vxt and buyers hydro undertailgate ss salter.
> 
> What a tight turning machine.


Very Bad A$$ - im sure you'll be running that rig- no emps...?


----------



## newhere

Lightningllc;1550267 said:


> My foremans new truck not mine.
> 
> I get the 650 with 6 yds of salt.


At least it wont be banged up with some one smart running it.

I was on the phone with Fox ford last week, he did say the turning radius on the new trucks is going to blow my mind. With that last storm i decided i must go with 4x4, brighton got 3 times what fenton did !!


----------



## Lightningllc

You can do circles in the road with this truck. Pretty sweet. 

It's a perfect Commerical lot plowing truck.


----------



## GreenAcresFert

TJSNOW;1550261 said:


> On a side note...Who makes the dual spinner tailgate spreader..Im seeing more and more of those


Mine is a Henderson.... Monroe also makes them


----------



## TGS Inc.

And here I was worried December would be a dud for billings sake!!


----------



## snowfighter83

Lightningllc;1550246 said:


> Finally got the truck done for the storm, 9'2" vxt and buyers hydro undertailgate ss salter.
> 
> What a tight turning machine.


that is a beautful truck.. whats up with the spreader on the shelf. wana sell it.


----------



## Lightningllc

It's been for sale.


----------



## Lightningllc

Also have a truck craft salt spreader setup for sale


----------



## snowfighter83

Lightningllc;1550339 said:


> Also have a truck craft salt spreader setup for sale


is the truckcraft a whole dump insert?


----------



## Lightningllc

I'm keeping the insert. Unless someone wants to make me a offer for it all


----------



## 2FAST4U

Lightningllc;1550339 said:


> Also have a truck craft salt spreader setup for sale


After what we billed out maybe I'll finally make you an offer on that!

And sweet truck, tinted windows and all. Weres the lettering?


----------



## Lightningllc

We are cutting letters next week and hopefully have another rolling billboard. 

Will you were supposed to come by 30 times.


----------



## Milwaukee

Does anyone know when snow start? Pray it less 2" don't feel like up all night plow.


----------



## TheXpress2002

2-4 east of 275 and south of m59 quick to drop off north and west of that area. Snow will start a little later now 2am and exit around noon


----------



## terrapro

From the looks of it I might not even get a salt out of tonight.


----------



## gunsworth

Milwaukee;1550380 said:


> Does anyone know when snow start? Pray it less 2" don't feel like up all night plow.


no, had a very light dusting a couple hours ago, and really dont see this system dropping much of anything here in Royal Oak. I dont know where they come up with this ****, they were saying the last batch was going to drop an inch, it hardly stuck to vehicles...


----------



## TheXpress2002

Last model run shifted 50 miles further north


----------



## terrapro

TheXpress2002;1550409 said:


> 2-4 east of 275 and south of m59 quick to drop off north and west of that area. Snow will start a little later now 2am and exit around noon


Sounds good, crossing my fingers for a salt around 5am.


----------



## Lightningllc

terrapro;1550477 said:


> Sounds good, crossing my fingers for a salt around 5am.


Cole did Eric call you


----------



## TheXpress2002

Just an fyi south in Ohio expected 1-3 inches and already has that in the first 3 hours of the system.


----------



## terrapro

Lightningllc;1550480 said:


> Cole did Eric call you


No unless I let it go because it was a really weird number and he didn't leave a vmail. Whats up?


----------



## Lightningllc

terrapro;1550492 said:


> No unless I let it go because it was a really weird number and he didn't leave a vmail. Whats up?


Someone I grew up with needed plowing done. He lives in oak pointe.


----------



## ACutAbovemi

I keep refreshing this page lookin for chat on what's the game plan for tonight...

What's everyone planning on?


----------



## madskier1986

Well after the weather report at dinner I decides to pre salt my lots. Now that looks like to be a waste of time if we get 2 to 4 inches. Crews are on stand by until I know we r going full service.


----------



## thandrinos

First flakes flying down river at king and west jeff


----------



## grassmaster06

I presalted one of my larger lots earlier,maybe two saltings possibly.just have wait and see


----------



## esshakim

Just started snowing in Southfield, pre treated most of our lots and walks hope it buys some time until the am


----------



## Joeslawncare

Coming down heavy in downriver area, good half inch already..


----------



## 2FAST4U

1/2" in chesterfield, headed out at 5 to salt. Still snowing here to


----------



## hosejockey4506

hows the m59/ 23 area 


salting in fenton currently


----------



## alternative

Light dusting on Hall rd= so hope this is only a salt event...still need to get some things fixed from the last nightmare


----------



## TGS Inc.

Hearing 3/4" downriver on previously salted lots...We are salting heavy


----------



## snowfighter83

@ 4am there was 1/2" with few bare spots on my salted lot southfield 9 mile and tele.

salted walks where covered.


----------



## TGS Inc.

Now hearing 1-1 1/2 " downriver...Calling plows


----------



## Lightningllc

We got a half inch and people are plowing


How do you explain that.


----------



## ACutAbovemi

Commerce has just under 3/4 a inch and snowing light


----------



## M & D LAWN

Lightningllc;1550616 said:


> We got a half inch and people are plowing
> 
> How do you explain that.


Plow with the storm to cut down on salt usage.


----------



## esshakim

About .5" in Southfield and west bloomfield


----------



## Superior L & L

M & D LAWN;1550619 said:


> Plow with the storm to cut down on salt usage.


Plow with the storm ? It's almost done with and I think most people have is 1.5 inchs


----------



## cuttingedge13

1.5 Inches...... Sounds like 3 pushes to me!


----------



## Glockshot73!

Lightningllc;1550616 said:


> We got a half inch and people are plowing
> 
> How do you explain that.


People are broke

or

seasonal contracts and they see the snow formation coming across lake michigan as we speak and want to get a good scapre to help salt keep up with the next bands...

its all aboutpayup

Chris


----------



## M & D LAWN

Dodgetruckman731;1550642 said:


> People are broke
> 
> or
> 
> seasonal contracts and they see the snow formation coming across lake michigan as we speak and want to get a good scapre to help salt keep up with the next bands...
> 
> its all aboutpayup
> 
> Chris


Thank you.


----------



## moosey

Close to inch in Bloomfield Hills area..


----------



## rstan2010

Anyone think well get a push out of this?


----------



## alternative

We got a little over an inch and a lot of guys are plowing iCloud a few lots because the salt isn't working too fast


----------



## Lightningllc

My parking lots are river of melted snow.


----------



## newhere

I did push two lots just to cut the salt needed. Not a bad round, i was just hoping we didnt get enough for a full push. My body and trucks dont feel ready for it yet.


----------



## alternative

Why do **** do people need to walk after a ******* snowstorm they bug me ...go home and watch TV **** your exercise by a treadmill


----------



## sprinklrman57

Snow.....csp


----------



## Lightningllc

alternative;1550733 said:


> Why do **** do people need to walk after a ******* snowstorm they bug me ...go home and watch TV **** your exercise by a treadmill


Shaun it's funny you posted this. Seen a jogger get slushed this morning


----------



## dfd9

Lightningllc;1550838 said:


> Shaun it's funny you posted this. Seen a jogger get slushed this morning


Always been tempted to accidentally bump the down switch when passing some moron who insists on jogging\biking\walking in a storm IN the road.


----------



## 2FAST4U

Invoices!!! payup Not to bad for December to bad it all came in the last four days!! 

Looks like were in the clear for a few days now, just have to touch up a discout tire tonight and the trucks can have a rest for awhile


----------



## terrapro

Freakn A. Transmission crossmember rusted through in my 1ton dump and dropped the trans enough for the ujoint to hit as it spins thump thump thump thump thump....chained it back up and limped home, didn't break anything but damn really?!

Looks like we should be in the clear for a few days so I can get this patched up. Local junkyard says $55 for a used one, anyone know a good place to get a new one?


----------



## Do It All Do It Right

terrapro;1550902 said:


> Freakn A. Transmission crossmember rusted through in my 1ton dump and dropped the trans enough for the ujoint to hit as it spins thump thump thump thump thump....chained it back up and limped home, didn't break anything but damn really?!
> 
> Looks like we should be in the clear for a few days so I can get this patched up. Local junkyard says $55 for a used one, anyone know a good place to get a new one?


http://shaftmasters.com/ They are located in Lincoln Park they could repair or make you one. Keep in mind a shaft out of the junk yard may still need u joints, and possible balance.


----------



## terrapro

Do It All Do It Right;1550942 said:


> http://shaftmasters.com/ They are located in Lincoln Park they could repair or make you one. Keep in mind a shaft out of the junk yard may still need u joints, and possible balance.


No I need the crossmember, the driveshaft is fine. If I can't find what I want I'll just make one.


----------



## M.J.C.

Anyone need some work in Shelby Twsp, I have 4 smaller daycare centers near 21 mi. 22 mi. And 2 on 24 mi.


----------



## Lightningllc

Couple pics from today. That was a nice snowfall.


----------



## flykelley

Hi Guys
Just posted a walk behind snow ex salt spreader in the used equipment section, new $450 this is three years old and has very little use. Still in nice shape $250.00

Mike


----------



## sthoms3355

Hey MJC. What is the story on the daycares? We are located just North in Ray Township.


----------



## Luther

Lightningllc;1550966 said:


> Couple pics from today. That was a nice snowfall.


Cool...runway plowing. Thumbs Up

Where's your 360beacon dude? :laughing:


----------



## Lightningllc

TCLA;1550992 said:


> Cool...runway plowing. Thumbs Up
> 
> Where's your 360beacon dude? :laughing:


Strobes in headlights and taillights and a led beacon all ordered, Waiting game like everything else.:crying:

The truck was at santoros for 3.5 weeks getting hydro's put on it.,I've only owned the truck for 4.5 weeks


----------



## Luther

Dave is a busy guy.


----------



## newhere

put a boss wing on that leading edge and you will be able to get a bigger swipe with zero trails.


----------



## Superior L & L

The DOT love wings on a 9.2 plow !


----------



## TJSNOW

Superior L & L;1551066 said:


> The DOT love wings on a 9.2 plow !


They sure do...............................payup

Nice truck justin..............Are you gonna decal it all up.....Maybee some flames on the hood


----------



## Lightningllc

TJSNOW;1551069 said:


> They sure do...............................payup
> 
> Nice truck justin..............Are you gonna decal it all up.....Maybee some flames on the hood


Yes and I'm designing a DEFCON 9 emblem for the sides of the dump bed. I am buying reflective vinyl

It will be a rolling billboard like all my trucks.


----------



## TJSNOW

Lightningllc;1551081 said:


> Yes and I'm designing a DEFCON 9 emblem for the sides of the dump bed. I am buying reflective vinyl
> 
> It will be a rolling billboard like all my trucks.


Awesome...........:salute:


----------



## newhere

Superior L & L;1551066 said:


> The DOT love wings on a 9.2 plow !


do you have V-xt wings or a 9.2 plow xt? or just want to contradict everything i say?

They take all of 20 seconds to remove i didnt think i needed to say that.


----------



## moosey

Anybody work anywhere around West Bloomfield, Bloomfield Hills & Birmingham areas. I have had 3 people in last 45 minutes call. My trigger is 2" and I was in Bloomfield Hills this morning around 830-9 and measurement was 1". I live 45 minutes away and find it a hassle & costly to drive in to even check. Thanks


----------



## Superior L & L

newhere;1551187 said:


> do you have V-xt wings or a 9.2 plow xt? or just want to contradict everything i say?
> 
> They take all of 20 seconds to remove i didnt think i needed to say that.


Nope, don't have one. I simply said that the dot love them. Just like they like our 9 and 10' blades. But I see more dudes pulled over because of wings than standard blades. I thought we were good


----------



## TJSNOW

newhere;1551187 said:


> do you have V-xt wings or a 9.2 plow xt? or just want to contradict everything i say?
> 
> They take all of 20 seconds to remove i didnt think i needed to say that.


.............

Just having some fun on a boring saturday night.......


----------



## gunsworth

Lightningllc;1550966 said:


> Couple pics from today. That was a nice snowfall.


WHY ARE YOU PLOWING A HALF INCH OF SNOW OMG!!!!!!!!!! lol


----------



## terrapro

I plowed where needed, not a big deal to me as I wasn't charging any customers that didn't want it or it concerned me saving material on seasonals. Tomorrow I am going to go and do what is needed where it applies for me and my customers again. Just doing my job.


----------



## gunsworth

terrapro;1551483 said:


> I plowed where needed, not a big deal to me as I wasn't charging any customers that didn't want it or it concerned me saving material on seasonals. Tomorrow I am going to go and do what is needed where it applies for me and my customers again. Just doing my job.


I was just giving him **** on his comment earlier... I scraped almost all my lots this morning and will bill for it, They were so up in the air with the totals I didnt want to just dump salt. When I went back through my route at 10am all my lots were just wet whereas surrounding lots were untouched or nasty looking slush/snow that stuck around all day. Most of my commercials are pretty anal and like things very clean and dont mind paying for it.

From what I saw driving around my area today I think the guys that just salted will have to hit them again. As quick as the scraping went, id rather scrape/salt and be done, than have to salt twice. Also tidied up my piles while I was at it.

I was a happy camper unitl resis started calling around noon, when all my contracts clearly say 2in, and no one had more than 1.5... Felt like an idiot doing those drives, didn't see many others getting done


----------



## terrapro

No big deal, just do what you have to do to get your jobs done the way they need to be done. Yeah it was a pretty quick scrape.


----------



## Frankland

Starting to look like a possible repeat of today maybe 1"-2" Monday Night into Tuesday, looks like a close 50 +/- mile (too close ot call)


----------



## ACutAbovemi

Big flakes started in Commerce


----------



## RayRay

ACutAbovemi;1551603 said:


> Big flakes started in Commerce


Moving through fast on radar, just flurries in Milford.. i think we have enough residue on our lots to cover this.. 30 & sun in afternoon


----------



## alternative

Lightningllc;1550838 said:


> Shaun it's funny you posted this. Seen a jogger get slushed this morning


, i seriously almost killed two idiot joggers on a main road and then i buried a homeless guy and his "house" - crazy people, like we dont have enough things to look for when plowing *traffic, buildings, trees, telephone poles, etc... Felt bad for the homeless guy, but the joggers, i turn the spinner on BLAST for a minute to get them moving a little faster... lol

(Fyi Justine- Its SEAN)


----------



## TheXpress2002

snowing in Canton residual salt is not holding up


----------



## Lightningllc

gunsworth;1551427 said:


> WHY ARE YOU PLOWING A HALF INCH OF SNOW OMG!!!!!!!!!! lol


1/2 inch trigger


----------



## Frankland

How are lots and paved surfaces in novi?


----------



## ACutAbovemi

Just took my sister to the airport. Novi residual is not holding up unless you really caked it on.


----------



## Frankland

Thanks acutabovemi!


----------



## Moonlighter

Waterford through Clarkston residual not holding at all salted Hoas and churches about 1/4" down with ice underneath. Be safe.


----------



## michigancutter

Nice dusting in the Richmond/Lenox area. Light snow still comming down.


----------



## alternative

Everything's covered a nice dusting from Hall road 8 mile


----------



## alternative

And lots of slackers ---people must think their salt is holding up from yesterday


----------



## TheXpress2002

Everything in Canton and Plymouth was and is still covered. I salted heavy yesterday and those lots were a sheet of ice. We were out from 3am to 8am and only two other companies were out.


----------



## rjstone4

What a storm!!!!! Brake lines trans heater moter lights lots of brake downs


----------



## terrapro

Didn't expect that one. I was getting up to push some piles back, check for ice, and do some touch ups but a light dusting will do also!


----------



## ACutAbovemi

Sunday many guys don't have opens.
I hit the churches and back to bed.


----------



## TheXpress2002

The week ahead....

System looks to travel just to our south on New Years day. Again watch for a northwest trend. If it does trend north it would be 1-3 inches. 

Small clipper tries to make its way down here Friday but with lacking moisture I am not confident it will make it. 

Brutally cold temps after tomorrow. Highs potentially in the teens with overnight lows close to zero. 

I am confident things stay quiet for a pwriod of time 7-10 days with a split flow pattern after that things get crazy again.


----------



## axl

!!!!STOLEN TRUCK!!!! guys keep an eye out for a red 2001 f250 single cab diesel, salt dogg with extension on hopper, red blizzard 810 power plow on front.....decals say Blade Runners

was stolen from dbn hts


----------



## Milwaukee

axl;1551727 said:


> !!!!STOLEN TRUCK!!!! guys keep an eye out for a red 2001 f250 single cab diesel, salt dogg with extension on hopper, red blizzard 810 power plow on front.....decals say Blade Runners
> 
> was stolen from dbn hts


It had damage on passenger side door between cab it dent in it and broke plastic housing on driver side mirror.

Hope it not haul to Detroit like Leisure Time's F250.


----------



## snowfighter83

Milwaukee;1551735 said:


> It had damage on passenger side door between cab it dent in it and broke plastic housing on driver side mirror.
> 
> Hope it not haul to Detroit like Leisure Time's F250.


oh it in the D for sure if they took it from your shop on woodbine. u should be on the other side of tele rite now trying to find it.. my moms car was stolen from 5 mile n beech. her and my pops went n found it and took it back while a naby was driving it...


----------



## gunsworth

Lightningllc;1550616 said:


> We got a half inch and people are plowing
> 
> How do you explain that.





Lightningllc;1551618 said:


> 1/2 inch trigger


Same here, apparently I am the only one who remembered your other comment 

My attempt at humor failed


----------



## Lightningllc

gunsworth;1551896 said:


> Same here, apparently I am the only one who remembered your other comment
> 
> My attempt at humor failed


Ya maybe but multiple places getting plowed at a 1/2 is crazy. They could not be 1/2 triggers. I plowed a airport.


----------



## ParksLandscaping

I have a site in Grand Blanc, MI and Clarkston, MI that I am looking for a contractor for. It is a per service agreement for plowing and salting of the lot only. No sidewalks. If someone is interested in either site, please contact me.

Also looking for snowplow truck subcontractors for work in the Oakland County area as well as some experienced plow truck, salt truck, and loader operators.


----------



## gunsworth

Lightningllc;1551903 said:


> Ya maybe but multiple places getting plowed at a 1/2 is crazy. They could not be 1/2 triggers. I plowed a airport.


I hear ya, Im also in a different area than you, I started scraping mine at 1/2 inch in the beginning just because I didnt know how much more we were going to get overall and wanted the max out of my salt since I wouldnt be able to come back until after they opened (beginning of my route is smaller lots too so it was only 10mins extra or so). if it were done snowing and there was a half inch, I wouldnt bother with the scrape.


----------



## boss75

moosey;1551190 said:


> Anybody work anywhere around West Bloomfield, Bloomfield Hills & Birmingham areas. I have had 3 people in last 45 minutes call. My trigger is 2" and I was in Bloomfield Hills this morning around 830-9 and measurement was 1". I live 45 minutes away and find it a hassle & costly to drive in to even check. Thanks


Pm me, may be able to help you out. Thanks Jerry.


----------



## Luther

I am looking for plow trucks to service sites in the Bloomfield Hills/Birmingham and Southfield areas.

If you are available, or have availability in your existing route please pm me with your information. 

The sites range from small, medium and large.


----------



## boss75

TCLA;1551963 said:


> I am looking for plow trucks to service sites in the Bloomfield Hills/Birmingham and Southfield areas.
> 
> If you are available, or have availability in your existing route please pm me with your information.
> 
> The sites range from small, medium and large.


Sent you a PM.


----------



## moosey

boss75;1551949 said:


> Pm me, may be able to help you out. Thanks Jerry.


Jerry, check your PM's


----------



## Luther

boss75;1551972 said:


> Sent you a PM.


It was a pleasure talking with you Jerry, and I look forward to meeting with you sir. :salute:

Still looking for additional help. Please pm me if have availability in your route or are looking for a full time commitment.

Thanks much.


----------



## Allor Outdoor

axl;1551727 said:


> !!!!STOLEN TRUCK!!!! guys keep an eye out for a red 2001 f250 single cab diesel, salt dogg with extension on hopper, red blizzard 810 power plow on front.....decals say Blade Runners
> 
> was stolen from dbn hts


FOR SALE: f250 single cab diesel, salt dogg with extension on hopper, red blizzard 810 power plow on front.....decals say Blade Runners
$3000 cash


----------



## newhere

Allor Outdoor;1552290 said:


> FOR SALE: f250 single cab diesel, salt dogg with extension on hopper, red blizzard 810 power plow on front.....decals say Blade Runners
> $3000 cash


What a d!ck.


----------



## TheXpress2002

Allor Outdoor;1552290 said:


> FOR SALE: f250 single cab diesel, salt dogg with extension on hopper, red blizzard 810 power plow on front.....decals say Blade Runners
> $3000 cash


How much for the truck and spreader...not a fan of the Blizzard I would just scrap it. Can you take off the decals?.....

....Ryan I know you need a laugh. Keep your head up. If I can help you out let me know.


----------



## newhere

Im betting the truck shows up just fine with the salter missing and thats it. The plow is to unique to keep.


----------



## Allor Outdoor

newhere;1552324 said:


> Im betting the truck shows up just fine with the salter missing and thats it. The plow is to unique to keep.


Yeah that truck will be found in a few days missing the salter, plow, maybe the airbags, and tires.

Oh, and a broken steering column...


----------



## cuttingedge13

The sad thing is it's probably listed on craigslist already. Unless they get caught stealing it, the cops don't care. The judges don't do anything when they get caught selling the stolen equipment. Everybody I know who has got their stuff back had to find it themselves and take it back by force.


----------



## Luther

Allor Outdoor;1552290 said:


> FOR SALE: f250 single cab diesel, salt dogg with extension on hopper, red blizzard 810 power plow on front.....decals say Blade Runners
> $3000 cash


Just keep it Brian, and put a driver in it. I'll keep it busy for you.

Ryan's route is available because he can't perform....something about his truck being stolen...


----------



## MJK

Anyone ever install basic privacy fences? I was wondering if you knew whether or not $30.00 per ft is a reasonable bench mark, no stain or paint though.


----------



## Do It All Do It Right

MJK;1552353 said:


> Anyone ever install basic privacy fences? I was wondering if you knew whether or not $30.00 per ft is a reasonable bench mark, no stain or paint though.


I hear you can charge for those things that hold up the fence per unit.


----------



## caitlyncllc

MJK;1552353 said:


> Anyone ever install basic privacy fences? I was wondering if you knew whether or not $30.00 per ft is a reasonable bench mark, no stain or paint though.


If you can get that price just to install 6' privacy fence, than call me an i will come sub for you. You can pay me 25/ft and put 5/ft in your pocket.


----------



## eatonpaving

*spice cabinet*

my nephew in kentucky makes these spice cabinets....anybody want one.....all hand made in the Amish tradition......125.00


----------



## eatonpaving

forgot to add the pic...


----------



## Sharpcut 1

Allor Outdoor;1552290 said:


> FOR SALE: f250 single cab diesel, salt dogg with extension on hopper, red blizzard 810 power plow on front.....decals say Blade Runners
> $3000 cash


Brian,
you know you're the only one who can bust Ryan's behind about his truck and get away with it.

Hard to believe it's been 8 years since we powder coated that Blizzard red!!

Ryan, hope your truck is found, and the bas^%rds that stole it hung by their fingernails.


----------



## Lightningllc

Too bad it didn't have a GPS tracking.


----------



## M & D LAWN

I put that on my trucks and loaders after I had a truck stolen twice. It also tracks where employees are, have been and if they're driving the most efficient route


----------



## Lightningllc

I love asking the guys where are you and them saying I'm at a job. But the GPS says dunkin donuts. I love calling them out on it.


----------



## Leisure Time LC

Lightningllc;1552689 said:


> I love asking the guys where are you and them saying I'm at a job. But the GPS says dunkin donuts. I love calling them out on it.


Tim Hortons is better


----------



## Lightningllc

Panera bread is best.


----------



## snowfighter83

Leisure Time LC;1552714 said:


> Tim Hortons is better


timmys is way better and more of em... surprisingly my boss doesnt ask where i am or what im doing much. she knows she can trust me i guess. theres been time i started to tell her whats going on without her asking, and she says oh thats not why i called u i dont care just do your thing.


----------



## alternative

Leisure Time LC;1552714 said:


> Tim Hortons is better


Starbucks beats all....hands down


----------



## Lightningllc

snowfighter83;1552731 said:


> timmys is way better and more of em... surprisingly my boss doesnt ask where i am or what im doing much. she knows she can trust me i guess. theres been time i started to tell her whats going on without her asking, and she says oh thats not why i called u i dont care just do your thing.


Must be nice. Mine wants me home 24-7 to take care of my 3 kids. But when I take them salting they get so bored. Best invention head rest DVD players.

Panera everything bagel with sasuage egg and white cheddar. O ya


----------



## Luther

TCLA;1551963 said:


> I am looking for plow trucks to service sites in the Bloomfield Hills/Birmingham and Southfield areas.
> 
> If you are available, or have availability in your existing route please pm me with your information.
> 
> The sites range from small, medium and large.


Still looking to team up with a truck or two in these areas.

Also looking for experienced plow truck drivers to drive our company plow trucks for sites in the Brighton area.

Let me know if you would like this opportunity. :waving:


----------



## snowfighter83

Lightningllc;1552739 said:


> Must be nice. Mine wants me home 24-7 to take care of my 3 kids. But when I take them salting they get so bored. Best invention head rest DVD players.
> 
> Panera everything bagel with sasuage egg and white cheddar. O ya


i dont think i ever had panera bread. but yea justin i wasnt talkin wife the owner of lavin lawncare & landscape is a women. shes awesome and not bad looking.. hope her brothers not looking on here.lol i guees u worked for him is what u said i think.. hes the guy that does gm tech center. chuck.


----------



## snowfighter83

TCLA;1552748 said:


> Still looking to team up with a truck or two in these areas.
> 
> Also looking for experienced plow truck drivers to drive our company plow trucks for sites in the Brighton area.
> 
> Let me know if you would like this opportunity. :waving:


what do you have in southfield? anything close to lear or 9 n tele?


----------



## Luther

snowfighter83;1552753 said:


> what do you have in southfield? anything close to lear or 9 n tele?


Yes sir. Very close to there. You do Lear?


----------



## TJSNOW

I'm looking for a change............payup

*Don't mind me.............Im already into the New Year Cheer......*


----------



## Superior L & L

Lightningllc;1552739 said:


> Must be nice. Mine wants me home 24-7 to take care of my 3 kids. But when I take them salting they get so bored. Best invention head rest DVD players.
> 
> Panera everything bagel with sasuage egg and white cheddar. O ya


Lol, I feel for you. In the old days when my kids were real little I'd get a call one hour into the storm of the year asking when I'd be home !


----------



## branhamt

Express, I read your last post yesterday. System to south is moving close. Any chance of us getting something. Or can we enjoy our night?


----------



## alternative

Lightningllc;1552739 said:


> Must be nice. Mine wants me home 24-7 to take care of my 3 kids. But when I take them salting they get so bored. Best invention head rest DVD players.
> 
> Panera everything bagel with sasuage egg and white cheddar. O ya


Same here - she is always wondering how long I'm going to be sucks having kids and trying to run a business -the wife's definetely suffer a little bit ....I'll have to try that Panera bagel sounds good


----------



## CSC Contracting

Anyone know what kind of push spreader that will work with dry bulk salt? My Lesco will not run it. Thanks


----------



## TGS Inc.

CSC Contracting;1552923 said:


> Anyone know what kind of push spreader that will work with dry bulk salt? My Lesco will not run it. Thanks


Look into an EPOKE...They are pricey but really awesome. Also SnowEx sells one although I have yet to use one.

Hope this helps


----------



## RoystonLawn

I have the snowex one and it does not like to spelread dry bulk very well. It will spread it but it doesnt like it. Be ready to have lots of spare cotter pins avail because it will eat through them it does spread bag salt very well.


----------



## terrapro

CSC Contracting;1552923 said:


> Anyone know what kind of push spreader that will work with dry bulk salt? My Lesco will not run it. Thanks





TGS Inc.;1552931 said:


> Look into an EPOKE...They are pricey but really awesome. Also SnowEx sells one although I have yet to use one.
> 
> Hope this helps


I love my SnowEx sp85. This is it's third year and it runs bulk like a champ, I mean I have run tons of bulk through this thing. I did break the pin that holds the spinner to the shaft but replaced it with a 10D nail and it's been like that for more than half it's life.


----------



## bln

Anyone do drives at 9 mile and Halsted. I have a lead. Lady paid for half the season and the guy no showed.


----------



## madskier1986

Anybody need some extra work in royal oak. Job is at Eleven mile and Philips. It is a small apt. I will not lie to you but this one looks to be like a pain in the rear. I could not figure out where to pile snow, as it is very tight. Looks like it all has to be snow blown. Could mean big bucks, especially since he waited this long to get covered. PM me if you want his number. I know he is shopping around and don't know who is taking care of it.


----------



## TheXpress2002

Snow trending further north than expected. Monroe and Lenawee counties could see an inch by late tomorrow morning. North of these counties could see a dusting.


----------



## Lightningllc

I just thought I would throw this out there, I am listing my buggy for sale and was wondering if any of you guys are sand dune guys.

It has a zz4 350 gm crate motor, Edelbrock Injection, B&m 400 3 speed trans, Tree shifter, 3.73 rear end, 48" suspension, Fox shocks, ETC

If interested pm me, Next week it is going up for sale on the web.


----------



## rjstone4

Hey express I herd a storm could move through here Wednesday thurday do you see any thing for that time frame?


----------



## Superior L & L

Lightningllc;1553057 said:


> I just thought I would throw this out there, I am listing my buggy for sale and was wondering if any of you guys are sand dune guys.
> 
> It has a zz4 350 gm crate motor, Edelbrock Injection, B&m 400 3 speed trans, Tree shifter, 3.73 rear end, 48" suspension, Fox shocks, ETC
> 
> If interested pm me, Next week it is going up for sale on the web.


Dam Justin your a *******, but a rich one with ALL the toys !! That thing looks fast and cool. What does something like that go for


----------



## Lightningllc

Superior L & L;1553094 said:


> Dam Justin your a *******, but a rich one with ALL the toys !! That thing looks fast and cool. What does something like that go for


Paul,

Before I was married and had kids things were good!!!

This is called a truggy, Its a truck / Buggy motor in front makes it that.

Paul I have no comment on the cost but lets say it cost more than my new f450 setup.

I will let it go for more than half of what I got into it and I will include a brand new deckover trailer powdercoated triple axle to go with it since it's so wide.

I also am gonna sell my lifted truck too, Setup for sand and never seen a winter.


----------



## bln

Justin, aren't you supposed to get rid of the toys before you have kids. My wife tried but I showed the hen who the rooster was. The couch is really comfy.


----------



## Lightningllc

It hasnt moved in 3 years, It used to be my baby, But kids have taken over my life so all my toys are going to. Just bought a camper so out with my past.

Even sold the house on upper silver lake by silver lake sand dunes, I wish I could go back 10 years and do it again.


----------



## eatonpaving

Lightningllc;1553106 said:


> It hasnt moved in 3 years, It used to be my baby, But kids have taken over my life so all my toys are going to. Just bought a camper so out with my past.
> 
> Even sold the house on upper silver lake by silver lake sand dunes, I wish I could go back 10 years and do it again.


how much for the truck...what motor and mods....1500 or 2500....


----------



## Lightningllc

eatonpaving;1553113 said:


> how much for the truck...what motor and mods....1500 or 2500....


Randy,

1996, 350, 1500, semi float 14 bolt, built trans 2500 stall. 456 gears detroit locker in rear, 6" procomp lift, 3 in body lift, triple shocks, headers, intake, cam, lifters electric fans, be cool radiator, steering stabilizer, 38 swampers, cowl hood, 1 million candle lights on a procomp light bar, l&l traction bars, Rock guard painted bottom, cut front fenders,

Stereo with subs and amp.

50,000 miles on it

Trucks up north by silver lake in my pole barn, But its a 3 hour drive to look at it.


----------



## gunsworth

CSC Contracting;1552923 said:


> Anyone know what kind of push spreader that will work with dry bulk salt? My Lesco will not run it. Thanks


I have always used Earthways, gotta get stainless though. Just picked up their new one, made for bulk, the opening on the bottom is huge. I have only used it these last 2 storms and been very happy, even with wet bulk, i just need to give it a few jolts here and there to get it to settle down to the bottom, worked fine at half or below though. Was 350$ which is a lot less than I paid for my other stainless one years ago, and this site that popped upo with it first, http://www.amleo.com/product.aspx?p...+Steel+Frame&gclid=CNft7rjbxbQCFQJx4AodYzMAoQ

they only had 2 left in utica when i got mine last week...

if you are doing walks though you will need the deflector kit, I transferred mine from an old rotted out one i had laying around


----------



## snowfighter83

TCLA;1552811 said:


> Yes sir. Very close to there. You do Lear?


yes. we now do all outdoor maintnence at lear all 12 months of the year.


----------



## eatonpaving

Lightningllc;1553116 said:


> Randy,
> 
> 1996, 350, 1500, semi float 14 bolt, built trans 2500 stall. 456 gears detroit locker in rear, 6" procomp lift, 3 in body lift, triple shocks, headers, intake, cam, lifters electric fans, be cool radiator, steering stabilizer, 38 swampers, cowl hood, 1 million candle lights on a procomp light bar, l&l traction bars, Rock guard painted bottom, cut front fenders,
> 
> Stereo with subs and amp.
> 
> 50,000 miles on it
> 
> Trucks up north by silver lake in my pole barn, But its a 3 hour drive to look at it.


street legal??? still fuel inj...700r4 or 4l80 and a price your looking for....i am looking for a toy for summer...was going to build a mustang,, but this truck might be it...


----------



## Lightningllc

eatonpaving;1553158 said:


> street legal??? still fuel inj...700r4 or 4l80 and a price your looking for....i am looking for a toy for summer...was going to build a mustang,, but this truck might be it...


Yes street legal, It was a 4l60 but we pulled all the electronics out and made it vacum for the dunes, I would put a 700r4 in it if I was gonna continue going to the dunes.

It is a sweet play toy, I bought it in the spring of 1996 from red holman gmc and drove it for 2 years except the winters. There is no rust on the truck NONE.


----------



## flykelley

CSC Contracting;1552923 said:


> Anyone know what kind of push spreader that will work with dry bulk salt? My Lesco will not run it. Thanks


My snowex has been great, and the best part is its for sale. PM me if you want more info.

Mike


----------



## moosey

snowfighter83;1553154 said:


> yes. we now do all outdoor maintnence at lear all 12 months of the year.


Do you have problems getting paid from Lear. I did work for them 99 to 06 and they paid every 3 months sometimes when they felt like paying.


----------



## snowfighter83

moosey;1553376 said:


> Do you have problems getting paid from Lear. I did work for them 99 to 06 and they paid every 3 months sometimes when they felt like paying.


i doubt she has any trouble grting paid, they may pay every three months. we baby that place do what ever they want at the drop of a dime. she didnt have any trouble dropping 180k on snow equipment jus for that account..


----------



## CSC Contracting

Thanks for the input guys. Happy new year


----------



## RoystonLawn

Happy new year everybody! Hope 2013 is better than 2012 for all of us!!!


----------



## snowman6

Happy New Year Plowsite..


----------



## Lightningllc

Merry New Year. Hope for cheaper gas prices this year.


----------



## Moonlighter

Happy New Year Plowsite!


----------



## M & D LAWN

Lightningllc;1554071 said:


> Merry New Year. Hope for cheaper gas prices this year.


Just read this morning prices are supposed to be cheaper this year. Which is the kiss of death of course, always opposite of what they say.


----------



## Do It All Do It Right

M & D LAWN;1554081 said:


> Just read this morning prices are supposed to be cheaper this year. Which is the kiss of death of course, always opposite of what they say.


I was told milk is going to double, which doesn't make sense because broken bones means more health care expense. Guess I am going to stick to root beer.


----------



## grassmaster06

I have a truckcraft spreader for sale in the equipment marketplace.if someone is interested make me an offer


----------



## gunsworth

anyone know of a local place that could dip my plow? And roughly what it would cost? 
Tore my blade off my secondary truck today and the rot is pretty bad, but aside from the top lip I think all the metal is still thick enough. just need to weld a peice of angle iron on the top, already have it unbolted and ready to go. 

Dont really want to have it blasted because of the rust in the crevasses...


----------



## eatonpaving

gunsworth;1554606 said:


> anyone know of a local place that could dip my plow? And roughly what it would cost?
> Tore my blade off my secondary truck today and the rot is pretty bad, but aside from the top lip I think all the metal is still thick enough. just need to weld a peice of angle iron on the top, already have it unbolted and ready to go.
> 
> Dont really want to have it blasted because of the rust in the crevasses...


the chevy i bought was like that, i added the poly mold board over the top till spring then i can get a nicer plow from craigs list cheap...worked great last storm...


----------



## gunsworth

eatonpaving;1554613 said:


> the chevy i bought was like that, i added the poly mold board over the top till spring then i can get a nicer plow from craigs list cheap...worked great last storm...


the actual blade has no holes and the face is surprisingly clean, a piece of poly would do nothing for me aside from trap moisture and escalate rust. only place i had a hole was the 2" lip that folds over the top where the deflector mounts. This is on my boss 7'6" and I just want to strip and paint it before it is too late. Id rather spend a couple hundred on this plow I have owned since new, than spend more on a plow where i know nothing about the history.


----------



## TheXpress2002

Here is the NWS data for the month of December. This is for Detroit Metro Airport........

If you need other areas PM me with your email address.


----------



## eatonpaving

TheXpress2002;1554842 said:


> Here is the NWS data for the month of December. This is for Detroit Metro Airport........
> 
> If you need other areas PM me with your email address.


any idea on what jan looks like...can we put the plows away


----------



## TheXpress2002

eatonpaving;1554866 said:


> any idea on what jan looks like...can we put the plows away


From the looks of it, the first 10-12 days in January look quiet with temps around the freezing mark. Around mid month a pattern change occurs and the southern and northern jet come together which should provide us with some excitment. Again going forward I feel our big month will be February and early March.


----------



## P&M Landscaping

eatonpaving;1554866 said:


> any idea on what jan looks like...can we put the plows away


All washed up, and stashed. Won't see it again till next year! :laughing:


----------



## terrapro

Kinda hoping for a salt Thursday.


----------



## TJSNOW

TheXpress2002;1554876 said:


> From the looks of it, the first 10-12 days in January look quiet with temps around the freezing mark. Around mid month a pattern change occurs and the southern and northern jet come together which should provide us with some excitment. Again going forward I feel our big month will be February and early March.


So......What you are saying here is.....I can take us to Defcon 1...All Clear....:salute:


----------



## Lightningllc

Detroit has plenty of salt for us, BRING ON THE SALTING!!!!!!!!!!Thumbs UpThumbs UpThumbs UpThumbs Up


----------



## sprinklrman57

Tomorrow spotty light snow


----------



## Sharpcut 1

gunsworth;1554749 said:


> the actual blade has no holes and the face is surprisingly clean, a piece of poly would do nothing for me aside from trap moisture and escalate rust. only place i had a hole was the 2" lip that folds over the top where the deflector mounts. This is on my boss 7'6" and I just want to strip and paint it before it is too late. Id rather spend a couple hundred on this plow I have owned since new, than spend more on a plow where i know nothing about the history.


What about wallnut shell or plastic media stripping?? Much gentler than sand, and you do'nt have to worry about having to get all the acid out of the creviceses. There used to be a place off Cass in Mount Clemens called Acme stripping that would dip metal. I had several hoods done there years ago. I don't know if they are around anymore, but I think they used to be on Grand Street.


----------



## gunsworth

Sharpcut 1;1555221 said:


> What about wallnut shell or plastic media stripping?? Much gentler than sand, and you do'nt have to worry about having to get all the acid out of the creviceses. There used to be a place off Cass in Mount Clemens called Acme stripping that would dip metal. I had several hoods done there years ago. I don't know if they are around anymore, but I think they used to be on Grand Street.


I still dont think the media would get where the worst rust is. I will look into that place, I found a place in romulus that does it, but turnaround is a week and a half... Right now I am hoping my uncle can get it done at his work, he said if he can he will also throw in nickel plating it, and if i am really lucky, Teflon on top! hes a big talker though, so if i dont have a confirmation tomorrow from him, ill be looking up the place in the clem.. Thanks


----------



## eatonpaving

*craigslist*

is this a members add...
http://detroit.craigslist.org/wyn/wan/3517841643.html


----------



## goinggreen

eatonpaving;1555554 said:


> is this a members add...
> http://detroit.craigslist.org/wyn/wan/3517841643.html


I was wondering that to.


----------



## Lightningllc

Filling all my equipment today and just filled my off road diesel tank for 3.33 a gallon. It's finally going down 2 weeks ago it was 3.42. 

Maybe fuel will go down.


And it is flurrying good in Brighton.


----------



## Superior L & L

eatonpaving;1555554 said:


> is this a members add...
> http://detroit.craigslist.org/wyn/wan/3517841643.html


They also had a similar add for Oakland county. Not your typical Craigslist add. It's well wrote and has lots of good quality Info


----------



## Tscape

"Well wrote"? Really?


----------



## dfd9

Tscape;1555799 said:


> "Well wrote"? Really?


:laughing::laughing:


----------



## redskinsfan34

Tscape;1555799 said:


> "Well wrote"? Really?


I think he meant "written".................... Or maybe he meant "wrote".


----------



## Frankland

Any of you guys know where I can get a rubber cutting edge for my snow bully snow pusher???

rubber cutting edge 12' x 6"x 1"

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Green Glacier

OK!!! how do we have snow falling out of the sky with nothing on RADAR :realmad:


----------



## Tscape

Where is diesel $3.33? I just paid $3.85 at Pilot.


----------



## Green Glacier

Frankland;1555880 said:


> Any of you guys know where I can get a rubber cutting edge for my snow bully snow pusher???
> 
> rubber cutting edge 12' x 6"x 1"
> 
> Thanks in advance!


Angelo's has 12' x 8" or 12' x10"


----------



## Frankland

Thanks green glacier


----------



## Milwaukee

Tscape;1555884 said:


> Where is diesel $3.33? I just paid $3.85 at Pilot.


$3.33 is off-road diesel it dye red illegal for use on road.


----------



## tsnap

does anyone here service livingston and/or oakland counties? Contact me directly 248-579-3406 I have a buisness oppertunity for you


----------



## TheXpress2002

There is a salting opportunity Saturday night into Sunday. At this time it looks to be nothing more. The following system on the 9th looks to be a cold rain with temps above freezing. Following that system is the 12th where it looks to bring back the snow for the area. That system should lock us into winter for a long extended period.


----------



## Green Glacier

Thank's for the head's up Xpress


----------



## TGS Inc.

TheXpress2002;1556132 said:


> There is a salting opportunity Saturday night into Sunday. At this time it looks to be nothing more. The following system on the 9th looks to be a cold rain with temps above freezing. Following that system is the 12th where it looks to bring back the snow for the area. That system should lock us into winter for a long extended period.


Thanks Ryan!!

Thumbs Up


----------



## axl

I love when condo associations have a complete change in board members....especially when they try to implement a CAP on salt and ice melt, which they have no means of justifying their CAP amount other than "this is all we will pay" 

Let me crack an egg of knowledge for you guys and you tell me your thoughts...

Site Info: 
210,000sq ft of pavement (roads/parking)...
35,000sq ft of sidewalks (not including porches/steps)...

They want to cap the deicing at $7500 for the season after which I pay out of my pocket


----------



## Tscape

axl;1556668 said:


> I love when condo associations have a complete change in board members....especially when they try to implement a CAP on salt and ice melt, which they have no means of justifying their CAP amount other than "this is all we will pay"
> 
> Let me crack an egg of knowledge for you guys and you tell me your thoughts...
> 
> Site Info:
> 210,000sq ft of pavement (roads/parking)...
> 35,000sq ft of sidewalks (not including porches/steps)...
> 
> They want to cap the deicing at $7500 for the season after which I pay out of my pocket


"After which you pay out of your pocket?!?" In a pig's eye! That is not good faith dealing. If they want a seasonal price then that is up to the contractor to figure and present. I would not blink when I told them that they could forget that.


----------



## Allor Outdoor

Did this same board say that ALL snow removal companies salted between 3-5 times TOTAL last year??

I know we didn't have a "heavy" winter, but does anyone else care to share how many times they salted last year?



axl;1556668 said:


> I love when condo associations have a complete change in board members....especially when they try to implement a CAP on salt and ice melt, which they have no means of justifying their CAP amount other than "this is all we will pay"
> 
> Let me crack an egg of knowledge for you guys and you tell me your thoughts...
> 
> Site Info:
> 210,000sq ft of pavement (roads/parking)...
> 35,000sq ft of sidewalks (not including porches/steps)...
> 
> They want to cap the deicing at $7500 for the season after which I pay out of my pocket


----------



## Tscape

Last winter was certainly a year that saw little snow service. However, we base our seasonal contracts off of 15 years of seasonal averages, and a one year extreme has a minor impact on that number. I would NEVER let a client or potential client dictate to me where my numbers will be. And from the looks of it, those numbers were not even close. How about this: when your cap is reached, we'll stop applying ice melter?


----------



## eatonpaving

Allor Outdoor;1556676 said:


> Did this same board say that ALL snow removal companies salted between 3-5 times TOTAL last year??
> 
> I know we didn't have a "heavy" winter, but does anyone else care to share how many times they salted last year?


31 times.............


----------



## Metro Lawn

eatonpaving;1556728 said:


> 31 times.............


Are we talking ice or fries? lol


----------



## newhere

Tscape;1556683 said:


> Last winter was certainly a year that saw little snow service. However, we base our seasonal contracts off of 15 years of seasonal averages, and a one year extreme has a minor impact on that number. I would NEVER let a client or potential client dictate to me where my numbers will be. And from the looks of it, those numbers were not even close. How about this: when your cap is reached, we'll stop applying ice melter?


a excellent response and answer.


----------



## eatonpaving

Metro Lawn;1556763 said:


> Are we talking ice or fries? lol


 ice and snow....


----------



## newhere

and a drink


----------



## goinggreen

Lightningllc;1555724 said:


> Filling all my equipment today and just filled my off road diesel tank for 3.33 a gallon. It's finally going down 2 weeks ago it was 3.42.
> 
> Maybe fuel will go down.
> 
> And it is flurrying good in Brighton.


Its still over $4 dollars near me in lansing


----------



## dfd9

> when your cap is reached, we'll stop applying ice melter?


Bingo

What does the contract in place state? Are they trying to change the terms just because they changed boards?


----------



## Lightningllc

Just salt icy conditions. Make them sign a waiver that holds them a 100% liable for any claims. There parking lot and sidewalks will be snow covered, and when it warms up and refeezes that's when a light app goes down. 

Sounds like brickman should pick up this customer,


----------



## magnatrac

We never had a condo try and cap the salt mid season. They would just ***** every month but say keep on going. Eventually they decided they could deal with out it however they still wanted the place plowed for the same price with the same level of service. With out salt we just couldn't offer that for the same price. There was no profit in just plowing it was more of a break even. Needless to say we don't do any more condo work ,breaks my heart :laughing: I do love it when hoa's get new boards. New members think they are going to rebuild the place and make it look so much better and for less. Funny how fast they figure out there's never any money for it and that some of us won't work for free !!!


----------



## cuttingedge13

axl;1556668 said:


> I love when condo associations have a complete change in board members...


Wow! First your truck is stolen and now your condo complex is pulling your chain. Bad week! I don't think $7500 would cover your materials for the year. I've been driving past that site on Newburgh for the past 15 years on my way to and from one of my accounts in Westland and I can definitely tell you have raised the quality of service compared to the guy who did it last. Too bad they don't want to pay for it. I would pull that loader off site and save some $$$ on the lease payment and put them at the end of your route. I will never work for a "self managed complex" again. I've been burned every time. It sounds like they need a property manager to keep them in line.


----------



## Lightningllc

That's funny. I put a high price on this new condo site and it was a referral from another condo site. After this storm I got this from the Mangement company::::


Thought you might like to here some positive feedback regarding snow removal. We don't get much of this in our business. One of the Board members emailed me after the storm and indicated that your crew did a great job in regard to the snow removal. This member indicated that we were "lucky" to have your company working for us.


----------



## Tscape

Thanks for sharing


----------



## sprinklrman57

Removing ice dams and snow roof top
18"'24" of ice from gutter up


----------



## eatonpaving

*weather channel*

they just showed a map for sat night, showing 1 to 3 inches....


----------



## axl

dfd9;1556858 said:


> Bingo
> 
> What does the contract in place state? Are they trying to change the terms just because they changed boards?


The 3yr contract in place signed by the previous board has a cap for deicing but it is close to 4x that.


----------



## axl

cuttingedge13;1556954 said:


> Wow! First your truck is stolen and now your condo complex is pulling your chain. Bad week! I don't think $7500 would cover your materials for the year. I've been driving past that site on Newburgh for the past 15 years on my way to and from one of my accounts in Westland and I can definitely tell you have raised the quality of service compared to the guy who did it last. Too bad they don't want to pay for it. I would pull that loader off site and save some $$$ on the lease payment and put them at the end of your route. I will never work for a "self managed complex" again. I've been burned every time. It sounds like they need a property manager to keep them in line.


Tell me about it...(thanks for the kind words) all year we have got nothing but compliments from the residents while working, and now all of a sudden we cant use riders, we cant push snow here or there,etc.


----------



## dfd9

axl;1557083 said:


> The 3yr contract in place signed by the previous board has a cap for deicing but it is close to 4x that.


Sucks to be them.


----------



## redskinsfan34

eatonpaving;1557050 said:


> they just showed a map for sat night, showing 1 to 3 inches....


I noticed that too.


----------



## 2FAST4U

Well off to go plow so snow. Got a call from a complex that the snow has been plowing off there roofs all day and theres 6" drifts!! This should be fun


----------



## Lightningllc

2FAST4U;1557226 said:


> Well off to go plow so snow. Got a call from a complex that the snow has been plowing off there roofs all day and theres 6" drifts!! This should be fun


Sounds like you've been drinking all day. You and tj hanging out.


----------



## Moonlighter

Hey guys, to the Dodge owners quick question - 94 Ram 2500 4x4 5.9L Magnum with 125,xxx on it, the truck is overheating under load, original water pump no leakage, only heard a high squeaking one morning for a bit then went away, new fan clutch, good radiator, temp sensor working fine, overheated and shut down on me during the big snow twice. I had to replace the Radiator cap due to not holding pressure, has pressure now still overheating under load and shutting down. 
My thought is to replace the Water Pump, I am thinking either the internal bearing is going (have not took the belt off to check for slop in the pulley yet) or after 125,xxx miles the impeller is almost gone. Has anyone had a Water Pump with no noise or leakage cause the overheat issue. Thank you for any help! Brian.


----------



## eatonpaving

Moonlighter;1557297 said:


> Hey guys, to the Dodge owners quick question - 94 Ram 2500 4x4 5.9L Magnum with 125,xxx on it, the truck is overheating under load, original water pump no leakage, only heard a high squeaking one morning for a bit then went away, new fan clutch, good radiator, temp sensor working fine, overheated and shut down on me during the big snow twice. I had to replace the Radiator cap due to not holding pressure, has pressure now still overheating under load and shutting down.
> My thought is to replace the Water Pump, I am thinking either the internal bearing is going (have not took the belt off to check for slop in the pulley yet) or after 125,xxx miles the impeller is almost gone. Has anyone had a Water Pump with no noise or leakage cause the overheat issue. Thank you for any help! Brian.


yes...water pump is likley the problem...but could be the head gasket to...under load you mean driving aroun or just plowing...my 95 was getting hot till i angled the plow to the right and never had the issue again....


----------



## Green Glacier

eatonpaving;1557050 said:


> they just showed a map for sat night, showing 1 to 3 inches....


NWS say's less than 1/2 inch


----------



## Moonlighter

Driving around, heat on full, not so much while plowing, Angling the blade only bring the temp down for a little bit then back up again, I will do a full compression test on it first to see if I have a head going bad. I have full power and no milky oil.


----------



## eatonpaving

Moonlighter;1557313 said:


> Driving around, heat on full, not so much while plowing, Angling the blade only bring the temp down for a little bit then back up again, I will do a full compression test on it first to see if I have a head going bad. I have full power and no milky oil.


check your belt to see if its still tight...my 98 had the tensioner freeze up from sitting, the belt was loose...it squealed for a few seconds and then quit but would over heat going down the road.....


----------



## Moonlighter

eatonpaving;1557315 said:


> check your belt to see if its still tight...my 98 had the tensioner freeze up from sitting, the belt was loose...it squealed for a few seconds and then quit but would over heat going down the road.....


I will check that first, thank you.


----------



## 2FAST4U

Lightningllc;1557293 said:


> Sounds like you've been drinking all day. You and tj hanging out.


No for real Justin, I just got back spent 45mins there plowing snow. It's a storage complex so the wind was whipping in there. Only had snow on the north and east sides


----------



## Milwaukee

Moonlighter;1557313 said:


> Driving around, heat on full, not so much while plowing, Angling the blade only bring the temp down for a little bit then back up again, I will do a full compression test on it first to see if I have a head going bad. I have full power and no milky oil.


Did it puke coolant out reservoir tank if yes mostly like it be head gasket or crack head. Had 2 trucks with that issues. I end rid of it cause they wasn't worth to throw $$$ toward money pit.

Make sure coolant reservoir tank are full of coolant or it getting air in cooling system give you false temperature that would swing from 170oF to 240oF randomly like my old Explorer with famous issue crack heads.

Check spark plugs if it white it coolant get in there.


----------



## boss75

*Damage*

Need to have a Boss 7' 6'' super duty blasted and painted. Front side of blade only. Thanks Jerry.


----------



## Moonlighter

Milwaukee;1557350 said:


> Did it puke coolant out reservoir tank if yes mostly like it be head gasket or crack head. Had 2 trucks with that issues. I end rid of it cause they wasn't worth to throw $$$ toward money pit.
> 
> Make sure coolant reservoir tank are full of coolant or it getting air in cooling system give you false temperature that would swing from 170oF to 240oF randomly like my old Explorer with famous issue crack heads.
> 
> Check spark plugs if it white it coolant get in there.


Thanks for the input Mill, it has not puked coolant into the resivior, that's still normal full. I'm leaning towards the water pump. I'm going to start with checking compression and see how my plugs are burning.


----------



## gunsworth

eatonpaving;1554613 said:


> the chevy i bought was like that, i added the poly mold board over the top till spring then i can get a nicer plow from craigs list cheap...worked great last storm...


Apparently they can be found now for cheap too, just stole this one for 1500$, not a sratch or speck of rust, even the springs are still painted. feel bad, kid had no idea what he had and had to vague of a description with the listing. had to drive 2hours to get it, but its one last thing to worry about

My old one is getting welded up now, and will sit as a backup until i get a new jeep for it


----------



## TheXpress2002

eatonpaving;1557050 said:


> they just showed a map for sat night, showing 1 to 3 inches....


System is very moisture starved. We also have really dry air in place that will hinder the snow making it to the ground, I really feel an inch is the max ATM


----------



## M & D LAWN

What time do you think it will start?


----------



## Lightningllc

DEFCON 2 or 3???


----------



## TheXpress2002

Lightningllc;1557638 said:


> DEFCON 2 or 3???


4 thats how pathetic the moisture is


----------



## TGS Inc.

You gotta love the little Sunday morning money makers! Not church friendly but I will take it!


----------



## snowman6

Ch 7 just showed Livingston County purchased a tow plow.
They are planning on using it on 96 and 23.
I wonder how long it will be before there is just a 4 lane wide plow that is operated by remote controls lol


----------



## Watkins

I hope we get at least 90 inches yet this year.


----------



## bln

That is not nice Watkins


----------



## TJSNOW

Lightningllc;1557638 said:


> DEFCON 2 or 3???


Easy There..............Its only a Def-con *1*......Code Pink...............:waving:


----------



## redskinsfan34

TheXpress2002;1557633 said:


> System is very moisture starved. We also have really dry air in place that will hinder the snow making it to the ground, I really feel an inch is the max ATM


Thanks Ryan.


----------



## bln

Does anybody know where to get a battery for an F600 in the South Lyon area?


----------



## Lightningllc

Parts plus or battery source in Brighton.


----------



## bln

Thank you Justin.


----------



## TheXpress2002

TJSNOW;1558002 said:


> Easy There..............Its only a Def-con *1*......Code Pink...............:waving:


I could be wrong but isnt 5 the lowest state and 1 being we are screwed


----------



## 2FAST4U

TheXpress2002;1558202 said:


> I could be wrong but isnt 5 the lowest state and 1 being we are screwed


TJ cant count that high 

Just a joke!! :laughing:


----------



## M & D LAWN

M & D LAWN;1554081 said:


> Just read this morning prices are supposed to be cheaper this year. Which is the kiss of death of course, always opposite of what they say.


Right on que. just read an article in the free press that prices are going to go up from now till April. To about $3.95 per gallon. 
Happy New Year.


----------



## Lightningllc

Defcon 1 is lowest Defcon 911 is snowmaggion!!!!


As far as this tax and prices, Boys bend over we are in for a fun ride!! All I can say is that you better raise your prices your gonna need extra money to get through these times!!:realmad::realmad:


----------



## TJSNOW

TheXpress2002;1558202 said:


> I could be wrong but isnt 5 the lowest state and 1 being we are screwed


I am far from the sharpest knife in the drawer.....But, i think 1 is lower than 5.....:laughing:



2FAST4U;1558219 said:


> TJ cant count that high
> 
> Just a joke!!


If i had any feelings they would be hurt.......................:laughing:


----------



## michigancutter

Lightningllc;1558237 said:


> Defcon 1 is lowest Defcon 911 is snowmaggion!!!!
> 
> As far as this tax and prices, Boys bend over we are in for a fun ride!! All I can say is that you better raise your prices your gonna need extra money to get through these times!!:realmad::realmad:[/
> 
> You can say that again! Prices for everything r going up by 6-10% by summer. Hopefully so will ours. It's going to b interesting how spring bids go.


----------



## Xpress0904

*snow plow repair service centers*

Anyone know of a good company to use for western snow plow repairs? I'm located in the metro Detroit area. I've tried Angelos for a couple of years and they always push me into servicing things that do not need repair. Specifically, I am in need of repairing/rebuilding a pump. Thank you.


----------



## M & D LAWN

Harold frame shop. 8 mile in Redford or grand river in novi


----------



## Superior L & L

Xpress0904;1558362 said:


> Anyone know of a good company to use for western snow plow repairs? I'm located in the metro Detroit area. I've tried Angelos for a couple of years and they always push me into servicing things that do not need repair. Specifically, I am in need of repairing/rebuilding a pump. Thank you.


Xpress ????hm.,...


----------



## alternative

whos the new :xpress? Ryan? double posting? 

Salt possible tonight....

A CHANCE OF SNOW TO ALL LOCATIONS
02-07Z


----------



## TheXpress2002

Not me. DTX radar down if you are going to follow this tonight follow NE Indiana radar.


----------



## Do It All Do It Right

snowman6;1557974 said:


> Ch 7 just showed Livingston County purchased a tow plow.
> They are planning on using it on 96 and 23.
> I wonder how long it will be before there is just a 4 lane wide plow that is operated by remote controls lol


It's about time I've seen them in action in Windsor. Pretty sweet cuts down on the amount of equipment on the highway so the county crews can spread out and get more done.


----------



## Do It All Do It Right

michigancutter;1558308 said:


> Lightningllc;1558237 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Defcon 1 is lowest Defcon 911 is snowmaggion!!!!
> 
> As far as this tax and prices, Boys bend over we are in for a fun ride!! All I can say is that you better raise your prices your gonna need extra money to get through these times!!:realmad::realmad:[/
> 
> You can say that again! Prices for everything r going up by 6-10% by summer. Hopefully so will ours. It's going to b interesting how spring bids go.
> 
> 
> 
> So rightfully the bids will be 6 to 10% lower yielding a real 12 - 20% discount and a -8 to -4% margin. It's all about market share. the more accounts you have the the greater your opportunity to successfully go broke!
Click to expand...


----------



## Lightningllc

It's snowing in Brighton.


----------



## newhere

What is this new tax i missed?


----------



## TheXpress2002

All surfaces coated in Canton


----------



## Allor Outdoor

Coming down pretty hard in Novi. Starting to get center lines on the freeway. 
I know everyone is saying 1/2 inch....but it's going to be more if this continues!


----------



## terrapro

Light snow here, center lane just barely sticking and the trucks have a dusting on them.


----------



## snowman6

Cars have a good coating and starting to be noticeable on sidewalks and lots


----------



## gunsworth

snowman6;1558647 said:


> Cars have a good coating and starting to be noticeable on sidewalks and lots


same here at 14/woodward


----------



## Lightningllc

1/2" at us 23 and silver lake. Brighton area.


----------



## 1PapaDock4

Snowing in Clarkston, just a coating on the drive and sidewalks..


----------



## redskinsfan34

1/2" down in Dexter. Is this going to be more than a salting?


----------



## snowfighter83

coating in redford. going to salt lear in an hour,


----------



## madskier1986

There is a coating on the roadways at the Bloomfield / Birmingham boarder along 15 mile.


----------



## newhere

maybe im crazy but i have almost 2" on the sidewalk. Im going out to check the truck hoods now....


----------



## Superior L & L

Just left 23 and 59 and its a good salting


----------



## hosejockey4506

less then a inch so far in fenton, light and fluffy easy salting


----------



## Boomer123

40 degrees and rain next week WTF


----------



## CSC Contracting

Lots clear in AA.


----------



## newhere

yeah i was defiantly crazy. Maybe a half.


----------



## Luther

Regularly serviced lots are mostly wet. Others that don't get salt on a regular basis look bad.

Is this all we're getting? :realmad:


----------



## Superior L & L

Just pulled in my sub and we salt the entrance and its still wet. I'm guessing a light salting is about iy


----------



## wondo

Just got back from helping a buddy work on his truck. About half an inch from West Bloomfield to Wixom. Time to take a nap before a salt run.


----------



## cuttingedge13

Came in at midnight to find my old stake truck missing.....Other truck, door handles blown out and column busted. Already got a call from somebody who found it in the D.


----------



## Milwaukee

cuttingedge13;1558810 said:


> Came in at midnight to find my old stake truck missing.....Other truck, door handles blown out and column busted. Already got a call from somebody who found it in the D. The plow was an RT 2.... they didn't even take it.


This is 3 times it happened. Look like we need figure out how to prevent from stolen.


----------



## Lightningllc

This sucks its 33 out and all my lots are black. What the hell


----------



## procut

Tell me about it. Was just getting ready to take a drive and see what things are looking like. I don't think I'm even gonna be able to get a salting out of this - from what I've seen anything with some residual salt on it is just wet. Not to mentinon what little bit of snow there is will be gone as soon as the sun comes up in the morning.


----------



## alternative

Lightningllc;1558831 said:


> This sucks its 33 out and all my lots are black. What the hell


****ttt that sucks...saves me a trip out tho.. my drive is covered with a half., but i dont salt it. I figured at 34: everything salted should be good


----------



## Moonlighter

Just got back in, we had a nice layer of ice with 1/2" of powder on top, quick salt run. Waterford, Clarkston and Pontiac residual did not hold up.


----------



## ACutAbovemi

Just getting in. 
Light snow still in commerce.
Lots from commerce to novi, and farmIngton hills all needed salt. Commerce more then farm hills but defiantly go out for your picky/premium custos


----------



## alternative

Not all but many of lots on the far east side residual not holding either --good thing I came out.... I'll bet a lot of guys dropped the ball on this one thinking they're good because of warmer temps


----------



## M & D LAWN

Love Sunday mornings. No traffic. No stress. Easy in easy out.


----------



## terrapro

Yep new app of salt down. I waited as long as possible to see if it would melt but it wasn't happening.


----------



## Lightningllc

Guess I salt to heavy.


----------



## TJSNOW

Lightningllc;1558902 said:


> Guess I salt to heavy.


Don't worry....Plenty more where that came from............payup......:salute:


----------



## hosejockey4506

Lightningllc;1558902 said:
 

> Guess I salt to heavy.


same conversation we had this morning when we all came back with half full trucks because most of our stuff was melted off


----------



## Allor Outdoor

Big, wet, heavy snow in Milford. Coming down pretty hard!


----------



## Grassman09

Any of you guys shop at weingartz? Not sure how there prices compare to here. Nice store set up but funny how they sell Kubota and John Deere. Picked up a pusher at there Utica store. Funny the Cedar Springs store wanted more then the Utica store yet Cedar Springs is closer to Iron Mountain.


----------



## gunsworth

Grassman09;1559081 said:


> Any of you guys shop at weingartz? Not sure how there prices compare to here. Nice store set up but funny how they sell Kubota and John Deere. Picked up a pusher at there Utica store. Funny the Cedar Springs store wanted more then the Utica store yet Cedar Springs is closer to Iron Mountain.


yes, they seem to have better pricing than anyone on everything, they also like to buy distribution channels, know they run SnowExs channel and run the pricing on those.

I also salted this am, sure it is gonna melt, but also gonna be in the teens tonight, this way i dont have to salt refreeze tonight....


----------



## redskinsfan34

Grassman09;1559081 said:


> Nice store set up but funny how they sell Kubota and John Deere.


My local dealer sells both John Deere and Kubota as well. Is that out of the ordinary?


----------



## eatonpaving

*Re freeze*

Thinking we might have another salting tonight....going down to 20..JUST WENT OUTSIDE AND ITS RAINING....


----------



## terrapro

eatonpaving;1559259 said:


> Thinking we might have another salting tonight....going down to 20..JUST WENT OUTSIDE AND ITS RAINING....


That would be nice.


----------



## eatonpaving

terrapro;1559274 said:


> that would be nice.


i have to now...just got the call, anytime after 9pm....


----------



## MJK

who called you to go out?


----------



## Grassman09

redskinsfan34;1559159 said:


> My local dealer sells both John Deere and Kubota as well. Is that out of the ordinary?


Yea here its either you sell Kubota or Deere not both. They did have allot more Kubota equipment. Only gators and side by sides in Deere brand.


----------



## Lightningllc

Starting to ice up. Concrete right now asphalt is almost there.


----------



## 2FAST4U

Stlll have 36 here, and **** I'm out of salt!! Was going to get more tomorrow!


----------



## snowman6

Starting to get slick on walks and lots that are wet.


----------



## M & D LAWN

Plymouth lots getting icy.


----------



## madskier1986

Just go in from walking the dogs and it is slick on the driveways and sidewalks in bloomfield. Streets are ok, not great.


----------



## Superior L & L

We will be doing a full run at 3:00am. Things are getting slick


----------



## wondo

I was heading out to do my salt run now and get a good night of sleep. I guess Angelo's is closed till midnight, damn.


----------



## terrapro

Not slick yet here but it is real wet still and with temps dropping at the least puddle salting.


----------



## Milwaukee

Saw this post and thought someone want salt spreader that mount on their dump's bed.

http://grandrapids.craigslist.org/pts/3499831420.html


----------



## Lightningllc

Doing a full salt run. But real light. 

By the way novi has both Commerical enforcement trucks out.


----------



## artans

Can anyone let me know on lot conditions in Warren and how this mornings salt is holding up in Troy?


----------



## Bedell Mgmt.

last nights salting on sites in troy and bloomfield hills needed touching up


----------



## artans

Thanks Bedell.

Paul


----------



## bln

Any Southfield updates?


----------



## Allor Outdoor

Just checked some sites...we had a full "light" salt run. 
Sites that we salted heavy this morning had patchy ice. Sites that weren't treated were skating rinks. 
TONS of ice dams at some condos making walks/drives VERY icy.


----------



## Lightningllc

That was a pain salting water puddles and run off.


----------



## ACutAbovemi

Lighting how was commerce sites? At 10 salt seemed to be fine from last night...?


----------



## grassmaster06

Just salted a few sites,ground temp 30 degrees and enough wet spots and black ice to salt.easy money.my salt dogg 2000 was spreading very bad a couple weeks ago but it turns out the spreader slide forward and the spinner was resting on the bumper and changing the flow of salt so I pulled the spreader back out a couple inches and it spreads great now just like the day I got it


----------



## Lightningllc

ACutAbovemi;1559790 said:


> Lighting how was commerce sites? At 10 salt seemed to be fine from last night...?


It was patchy, but a light app was needed. Condo driveways needed it again. Is what it is


----------



## wondo

Southfield/farmington border was icy, I did a regular salt and went back over run off areas and "puddle" spots of the lot. I'm headed back to check my commerce accounts now.


----------



## TheXpress2002

Canton Plymouth and Ann Arbor cement is dry, black top has patchy icing


----------



## wondo

The salt I put down in wixom/commerce this afternoon is holding up.


----------



## Luther

Not much to do with dry sites.


----------



## M & D LAWN

What happened to the temps. Thought it was supposed to get down to 20 tonight.


----------



## TheXpress2002

M & D LAWN;1559801 said:


> What happened to the temps. Thought it was supposed to get down to 20 tonight.


temperatures will plummet the next 3 hours as the clouds thin out


----------



## Luther

You on the road Ryan?


----------



## TheXpress2002

Yes...........


----------



## terrapro

Yeah not much ended up happening this morning. Lots of frozen puddles and refreeze but not as bad as expected last night. Maybe 50% of 50% of sites needed attention, definately site specific and each one needed to be gone over.


----------



## terrapro

http://www.livingstondaily.com/article/20130107/NEWS01/301070313/1002/rss01

Article about the tow plow for Livingston County. It will be cool to see it in action!


----------



## dfd9

terrapro;1559991 said:


> http://www.livingstondaily.com/article/20130107/NEWS01/301070313/1002/rss01
> 
> Article about the tow plow for Livingston County. It will be cool to see it in action!


Nice..............

I like it: MDOT's Testing

Idiots, if it works in a bunch of other states and provinces, why wouldn't it work in MI?

They need to add a whole lotta these things around the state.


----------



## Lightningllc

I can't wait to see the carnage from this plow. I seen a report about this plow distroying cars, if the car is parked on the side of the highway it caves in all the sheet metal and blew all the windows out.


----------



## bln

I would pay money to see that.


----------



## newhere

I should tell the story of the ghetto lady on 275 that raced up next to me one time at 2 a.m to yell at me for driving to fast.......

lets just say the curvature on a V-xt can FILL a buick regal with snow in a millasecond


----------



## Lightningllc

Hey TJ Snow, Gotta love it!!!!:laughing::laughing:


----------



## IC-Smoke

06 cummins std cab for sale Hudson, MI 49247

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=143314


----------



## TJSNOW

Lightningllc;1560592 said:


> Hey TJ Snow, Gotta love it!!!!:laughing::laughing:


Just watched that movie yesterday....Im gonna have that song stuck in my head dam-it............


----------



## redskinsfan34

IC-Smoke;1560593 said:


> 06 cummins std cab for sale Hudson, MI 49247
> 
> http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=143314


Looks like you take good care of your stuff.


----------



## IC-Smoke

Thanks! I try to keep everything washed and looking good!! I'm tired of spending hours at the local car wash so Id like to build my own this year Thumbs Up


----------



## snowfighter83

IC-Smoke;1561036 said:


> Thanks! I try to keep everything washed and looking good!! I'm tired of spending hours at the local car wash so Id like to build my own this year Thumbs Up


would that be the one on 127 just north of 34?


----------



## eatonpaving

*warm spell.....*

express how long is this January thaw going to last...


----------



## gunsworth

eatonpaving;1561205 said:


> express how long is this January thaw going to last...


high of 63 on saturday wtf


----------



## redskinsfan34

Don't you mean 53?


----------



## TheXpress2002

Saturday. Potential large system Sunday Monday bringing a mix changing to snow. Pattern following is BRUTAL cold and should be long lasting


----------



## eatonpaving

TheXpress2002;1561310 said:


> Saturday. Potential large system Sunday Monday bringing a mix changing to snow. Pattern following is BRUTAL cold and should be long lasting


thanks........................


----------



## gunsworth

redskinsfan34;1561291 said:


> Don't you mean 53?


nope, weather channel for bham said 63 for high saturday...


----------



## eatonpaving

*any bow hunters here..*

selling my bow...2 years old, shot maby 20 times..dont hunt anymore...
will trade for a big stihl chainsaw...

hoyt reflex bow.
slam and 1/2 cams
vital gear v.w sights
c.a.p. shoot thru rest
true glow quiver
true glow stabilizer
5 gold tip xt hunter 5575 wth g5 expandable tips.
plano case

55 to 70 lbs draw
27 to 30 draw length set at 29.

almost 900.00 new........350.00 takes it home. 1734-674-5822


----------



## Lightningllc

Does anyone have any guns they want to sell. ???


----------



## terrapro

Lightningllc;1561467 said:


> Does anyone have any guns they want to sell. ???


Nope, keepin mine.

And I already have 4 bows...


----------



## snowman6

Lightningllc;1561467 said:


> Does anyone have any guns they want to sell. ???


Try migunowners.org it's local guys. They post pictures and sell new and used rifles and pistols etc. pretty reasonable prices, but most require face to face meetings for the purchase.


----------



## wondo

terrapro;1561484 said:


> Nope, keepin mine.
> 
> And I already have 4 bows...


Yeah I'd sell my plow before any of my guns lol


----------



## IC-Smoke

snowfighter83;1561142 said:


> would that be the one on 127 just north of 34?


Sure is! you local?


----------



## Allor Outdoor

We are noticing some iced areas out there....people might want to check their sites!


----------



## Superior L & L

Every road up here has a accident on it almost. Temps are 37 degree so it's kind of weirdo


----------



## M & D LAWN

Plymouth and Canton are just wet.


----------



## TheXpress2002

Couple spin outs at 275 and M14


----------



## PowersTree

Everything is iced over in Clarkston Waterford.


----------



## Lightningllc

Thank god I salt heavy


----------



## hosejockey4506

Residual for the most part is holding up.


----------



## magnatrac

Everything was fine at 5:30 this moring when I first steped outside. My wife left for work and said it's slick out there. I ran out and had to do some walks but the lots were just and spotty melting from residule. In an hour this will be long gone !


----------



## terrapro

Yeah I just got a few reports of some ice on the North side of buildings. I am going to go check it out.


----------



## Frankland

What would you guys charge for supply & install of 4,700 yds of sod for a commercial site?


----------



## Frankland

No adding of topsoil, just finish grading


----------



## Lightningllc

Nothing like frozen ground and having a rain storm!!! It could be 40 degrees out and it still will freeze.

This is why residual salt is important to have on properties in the winter.

With it falling at 6 am there would be now way to cover all the sites by 7 am let alone rush hour.



Caulk this one up as a learning experience you young guysThumbs Up that always say why are the parking lots white and theres no snow, Today's why!!!!

payuppayup


----------



## Lightningllc

Frankland;1561883 said:


> What would you guys charge for supply & install of 4,700 yds of sod for a commercial site?


Where at and level ground, Address???


----------



## Frankland

Yes level ground, livonia


----------



## grassmaster06

I got a call from a site in plymouth last night because of lost of melt of and black ice.I had about a 1/4 yd in my v box and wasn't enough ,nobody was open to sell salt ,so I used 12 bags of ice melt and took me 3.5 hrs for a 45min job what pita


----------



## caitlyncllc

Lightningllc;1561889 said:


> Where at and level ground, Address???


Address?!? What you gonna do Justin, go give them your bid?


----------



## P&M Landscaping

has anyone worked for Davis Outdoor in Milford?


----------



## TheXpress2002

grassmaster06;1561900 said:


> I got a call from a site in plymouth last night because of lost of melt of and black ice.I had about a 1/4 yd in my v box and wasn't enough ,nobody was open to sell salt ,so I used 12 bags of ice melt and took me 3.5 hrs for a 45min job what pita


If you ever have an issue contact me. My trucks are pre loaded and in the area. Also have contacts that will fill on off days if needed at anytime.


----------



## Frankland

Express you seeing anything about a possible snowstorm Monday/Tuesday coming our way from the panhandle?


----------



## TheXpress2002

Yes following it closely. One run has a huge system 6+ inches then the next run just pushes it to the east. With no consistency from run to run its really hard to grasp the situation


----------



## Lightningllc

caitlyncllc;1561901 said:


> Address?!? What you gonna do Justin, go give them your bid?


No I would look at the job, I always look at my jobs. Are you trying to say I would steal the job, your wrong.


----------



## caitlyncllc

I think he was trying to check his pricing, not looking for a sub to do the work.


----------



## terrapro

Yeah this morning was not cool. From 6-7 everything was wet with visible salt down, couple minutes after my last post I get to my first site and sure enough north side walks have ice forming. By the time I got the north side the rest of the walks had started to ice. I was also salting on top of existing salt, it seemed like the wind was a big factor.


----------



## snowfighter83

IC-Smoke;1561636 said:


> Sure is! you local?


no. my uncle lives out there on rollin just south of forester. i love going out there every chance i get to hang out with him and i hunt out there. i have lots of family in hillsdale to.


----------



## Frankland

Snowfighter83, you talking forester road in. Roscommon


----------



## IC-Smoke

Frankland, talking lenawee county.


Thats cool! small world for sure! Some good hunting around here but a few trophy bucks were taken a few years back and now it seems like its a bidding war to lease land to people from ann arbor, toledo, lansing etc... I dont live far from the state hunting ground (Lost Nations) in Pittsford and it usually sounds like world war three going on.


----------



## snowfighter83

Frankland;1561960 said:


> Snowfighter83, you talking forester road in. Roscommon


this is in hudson mi.

lear was a lil icey this morning in southfield, salted it and left by 930 and it was 40 out..


----------



## snowfighter83

IC-Smoke;1561963 said:


> Frankland, talking lenawee county.
> 
> Thats cool! small world for sure! Some good hunting around here but a few trophy bucks were taken a few years back and now it seems like its a bidding war to lease land to people from ann arbor, toledo, lansing etc... I dont live far from the state hunting ground (Lost Nations) in Pittsford and it usually sounds like world war three going on.


i've hunted for 17 years in hillsdale litchfield and hudson. hunting is good and seen lots of deer, but i wanted my first deer to be a buck with a bow. i finally made it happen this past october 7th. not huge but a real decent first 8 point perfect rack. it at the taxi.
i've heard alot about lost nations from my dad and uncles but never been there. i am lucky to not have to pay, my uncle rents from a dr. that owns more property than i think he knows. like 8 or 900 acers.

how much snow is left down there?


----------



## Lightningllc

Well boys its about to get real round here.

http://thehill.com/homenews/adminis...pared-to-take-executive-action-on-gun-control


----------



## terrapro

Lightningllc;1562077 said:


> Well boys its about to get real round here.
> 
> http://thehill.com/homenews/adminis...pared-to-take-executive-action-on-gun-control


"Biden is expected to report his task force's findings on gun violence to Obama by month's end.

Before then, he'll meet with groups such as Walmart to discuss the issue"


----------



## caitlyncllc

Walmart is where i go to get all my information on critical cultural issues. I find that the diverse group of folks who shop there form a collection that contains information from almost every current demographic in America. It is possible if you speak with enough employees and customers of Walmart that you could hear solutions to not only just Americas social and economic issues, but perhaps the elusive cure to world peace.







But I suppose you could also get most of the same answers from the patrons of Earl's bar.
Take your pick, i guess.


----------



## Lightningllc

My wife told me to buy my own candles, So I did Thumbs Up:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## procut

^ Ha, lmao.


----------



## Metro Lawn

frankland;1561883 said:


> what would you guys charge for supply & install of 4,700 yds of sod for a commercial site?


$12,690.00


----------



## Superior L & L

Frankland;1561883 said:


> What would you guys charge for supply & install of 4,700 yds of sod for a commercial site?


$12,680.00 or less for life


----------



## terrapro

$12,679 here and I'll throw in a hose and sprinkler.


----------



## TJSNOW

$12,439.45 and i will throw in a hose, sprinkler and a goat to keep things trimed up....payup


----------



## Metro Lawn

Friggin Low Ballers...:realmad: roflmao :laughing: It's only 61 pallets of sod.... what do we do for the rest of the day...


----------



## terrapro

TJSNOW;1562385 said:


> $12,439.45 and i will throw in a hose, sprinkler and a goat to keep things trimed up....payup


If the goat gives milk I can't top that, goat milk at $4.50 per gal pffft thats a steal there.


----------



## BCE Outdoor

Novi sites that weren't salted last night are a sheet of ice from runoff.


----------



## alternative

Lightningllc;1562185 said:


> My wife told me to buy my own candles, So I did Thumbs Up:laughing::laughing::laughing:


 Cool but that is the last thing i want to smell right now....trying to not think about LAWNS... what you miss that smell already?

Wonder if they got one for " Compost Grass:" lol The UniDig Scent....


----------



## Lightningllc

TJSNOW;1562385 said:


> $12,439.45 and i will throw in a hose, sprinkler and a goat to keep things trimed up....payup


DO I HEAR $12440. Do I hear $12439.99. Come on do I hear $12439.45. SOLD TO THE GUY THAT WILL DELIVER IN A CEMENT TRUCK.

If you guys milk the goat, ill buy it off you!!! My son drinks goats milk.


----------



## Lightningllc

Ok this is the second winter of fricken boredom. My wife and I want to kill each other. My kids tell me to go to work cause all I do I pace around the house. 

The trucks are clean. Up on maintenance. 

Sent out bids, working on taxes. 


I can not be couped in four walls. I need to do something. 


I know know that I will never be able to work inside a building. 


What are you guys doing???? Anyone want to go to the gun range, go to cabelas, wish I could go snowmobiling, I'm going crazy.


----------



## bln

I have a $100 gift card for Gander Mountain and I want to use it on a trail cam. Any suggestions?


----------



## terrapro

Lightningllc;1562645 said:


> Ok this is the second winter of fricken boredom. My wife and I want to kill each other. My kids tell me to go to work cause all I do I pace around the house.
> 
> The trucks are clean. Up on maintenance.
> 
> Sent out bids, working on taxes.
> 
> I can not be couped in four walls. I need to do something.
> 
> I know know that I will never be able to work inside a building.
> 
> What are you guys doing???? Anyone want to go to the gun range, go to cabelas, wish I could go snowmobiling, I'm going crazy.





bln;1562669 said:


> I have a $100 gift card for Gander Mountain and I want to use it on a trail cam. Any suggestions?


Sounds like Brad and Justin need to go shopping at Gander Mountain together


----------



## Lightningllc

Cole. Are you jealous. You can join man.


----------



## bln

That would be Legen wait for it dary.


----------



## Allor Outdoor

There is ALWAYS something to do around the shop. 
We are still going strong at 30-40 hour weeks. 

Perfect time to wash walls, replace light bulbs, re-do offices, etc etc


----------



## cuttingedge13

Too late.! I've already spent too much money at Gander Mountain this week, two new guns. It better not snow because I've spent all the gas money at the range.


----------



## cuttingedge13

Too late.! I've already spent too much money at Gander Mountain this week, two new guns. It better not snow because I've spent all the gas money at the range.


----------



## 2FAST4U

Lightningllc;1562645 said:


> Ok this is the second winter of fricken boredom. My wife and I want to kill each other. My kids tell me to go to work cause all I do I pace around the house.
> 
> The trucks are clean. Up on maintenance.
> 
> Sent out bids, working on taxes.
> 
> I can not be couped in four walls. I need to do something.
> 
> I know know that I will never be able to work inside a building.
> 
> What are you guys doing???? Anyone want to go to the gun range, go to cabelas, wish I could go snowmobiling, I'm going crazy.


Its only been 12 days since we plowed!!! Chill out dude! Go buy some more candles LOL


----------



## TGS Inc.

Noaa forecast is sounding like a salting or two for Sun/Mon....


----------



## Luther

TGS Inc.;1562850 said:


> Noaa forecast is sounding like a salting or two for Sun/Mon....


Great....that should screw up the random chatting.


----------



## 2FAST4U

Radom chatting

:laughing:


:laughing:


:laughing:


:laughing:


----------



## TheXpress2002

Honestly I only see one salting and that is Sunday night when temps drop below freezing. The Lansing Flint corridor might be close to freezing during the day Sunday allowing them to squeak out a salting Sunday morning if necessary


----------



## snowman6

Seeing anything for later next week Xpress?


----------



## TheXpress2002

It all depends on the strength of the polar air mass. Models are having a hard time with the transition.


----------



## TJSNOW

TheXpress2002;1562896 said:


> Honestly I only see one salting and that is Sunday night when temps drop below freezing. The Lansing Flint corridor might be close to freezing during the day Sunday allowing them to squeak out a salting Sunday morning if necessary


Party Pooper...........Way to kill the buzz..........


----------



## TheXpress2002

TJSNOW;1562921 said:


> Party Pooper...........Way to kill the buzz..........


Shizz happens......I could hype the crap out of it


----------



## Lightningllc

Plow site meeting next Wednesday at hooters in novi at 11:30 am.


WHO's IN. 

,,


----------



## 2FAST4U

Lightningllc;1562931 said:


> Plow site meeting next Wednesday at hooters in novi at 11:30 am.
> 
> WHO's IN.
> 
> ,,


Justins buy'n!! payup


----------



## bln

I will be there, have to bring my son. He is only 7 months but it will be an all he can eat buffet.


----------



## dfd9

TJSNOW;1562921 said:


> Party Pooper...........Way to kill the buzz..........


Just drink more.


----------



## Sharpcut 1

alternative;1562614 said:


> Cool but that is the last thing i want to smell right now....trying to not think about LAWNS... what you miss that smell already?
> 
> Wonder if they got one for " Compost Grass:" lol The UniDig Scent....


Hi Sean!!

Did you know Renee and Delores arew getting sued by the hotel that was built nextdoor to Uni-Dig for the smell from the compost pile. Come on people, put up a hotel next to a compsost pile?? I would love to be in that courtroom when Delores ripps them a new a$%.

I could see Joe Pesci now:
Does it always smell like that in this motel??
Clerk
Only when they turn over the compost!!!!


----------



## Luther

Lightningllc;1562931 said:


> Plow site meeting next Wednesday at hooters in novi at 11:30 am.
> 
> WHO's IN.
> 
> ,,


I might be able to fit that into my schedule.


----------



## dfd9

TJ, you better not sit close to TCLA. 

Or wear a rainsuit.


----------



## Tscape

Did you hear that, Frank?!?


----------



## Lightningllc

dfd9;1562965 said:


> TJ, you better not sit close to TCLA.
> 
> Or wear a rainsuit.


TJ will be sitting real close I bet:laughing::laughing:


----------



## DJC

Do any of you guys use rubber playground mulch? I have a playground to do this spring and it's 118' x 36. The local rubber plant here said it will take 21 ton @ 4". Price was $9648.00 before delivered. Seams like a lot of money. Anyplace around you guys that I could check with?? Thanks


----------



## 2FAST4U

DJC;1563064 said:


> Do any of you guys use rubber playground mulch? I have a playground to do this spring and it's 118' x 36. The local rubber plant here said it will take 21 ton @ 4". Price was $9648.00 before delivered. Seams like a lot of money. Anyplace around you guys that I could check with?? Thanks


I did a house with rubber mulch and I only needed like six yards and it cost almost 1k

Might see you boys at hooters next week


----------



## TJSNOW

dfd9;1562965 said:


> TJ, you better not sit close to TCLA.
> 
> Or wear a rainsuit.


Jackpole.........................................:laughing:


----------



## TJSNOW

Lightningllc;1562970 said:


> TJ will be sitting real close I bet:laughing::laughing:


TCLA is a bit of a spiller............Nobody should sit close to him..............:waving:


----------



## Metro Lawn

DJC;1563064 said:


> Do any of you guys use rubber playground mulch? I have a playground to do this spring and it's 118' x 36. The local rubber plant here said it will take 21 ton @ 4". Price was $9648.00 before delivered. Seams like a lot of money. Anyplace around you guys that I could check with?? Thanks


Angelo's is $550 a ton (2 2/3 yards per ton) black or colored. They may cut you a deal if you buy 21 tons.


----------



## Do It All Do It Right

smoore45;975906 said:


> Totally agree, saw a lot of the same today. I understand zero tolerance accounts putting down a layer of salt when snow/ice is imminent, but at no point was that the case(at least south of 696). Not to mention the wind factor. Whether it was the contractors call or property managers call, somebody wasted a lot of money today.


That's not bad I still see asphalt. It looks snow covered at the doctor's office I go to. I guess that's what happens when you have a slip and fall in the lobby and blame it on the plow contractor.


----------



## P&M Landscaping

Anybody else want to bet with dodgetruckman and I that 2Fast4U won't take out this pretty little Jeep Girl! We got a lot riding on this!! :laughing:


----------



## alternative

Sharpcut 1;1562944 said:


> Hi Sean!!
> 
> Did you know Renee and Delores arew getting sued by the hotel that was built nextdoor to Uni-Dig for the smell from the compost pile. Come on people, put up a hotel next to a compsost pile?? I would love to be in that courtroom when Delores ripps them a new a$%.
> 
> I could see Joe Pesci now:
> Does it always smell like that in this motel??
> Clerk
> Only when they turn over the compost!!!!


haha thats hilarious.. yeah i heard about it. She has some good attys, but also knows how to talk herself... plenty of courtroom experience..
"


----------



## Glockshot73!

P&M Landscaping;1563170 said:


> Anybody else want to bet with dodgetruckman and I that 2Fast4U won't take out this pretty little Jeep Girl! We got a lot riding on this!! :laughing:


Oh this is way to much fun.

Wait, I aint never had to much fun.

Chris


----------



## Lightningllc

Peter is trying


----------



## 2FAST4U

It's on boys!!

Remember, "I'm all that is man"


----------



## P&M Landscaping

2FAST4U;1563188 said:


> It's on boys!!
> 
> Remember, "I'm all that is man"


I am so confident in this, like I said I will buy you beers for a night.... Thumbs Up

and no writting Watson's Landscaping checks to make this happen!


----------



## Glockshot73!

2FAST4U;1563188 said:


> It's on boys!!
> 
> Remember, "I'm all that is man"


And you have never told a lie


----------



## Lightningllc

This is fricken hilarious.


----------



## P&M Landscaping

Lightningllc;1563201 said:


> This is fricken hilarious.


justin this has been going on for like 3 days now. We all one by one have been liking her FB Michigan Jeep Girl page.


----------



## Superior L & L

Glad you guys picked a time and date for a get together. After Sundays salting, I'm going with a salt or plow Wednesday lunch time.


----------



## Glockshot73!

P&M Landscaping;1563204 said:


> justin this has been going on for like 3 days now. We all one by one have been liking her FB Michigan Jeep Girl page.


If she is really has not caught on yet....... and is that ditzy........ and that's not her natural hair color...................... will is going to capitalize


----------



## Lightningllc

P&M Landscaping;1563204 said:


> justin this has been going on for like 3 days now. We all one by one have been liking her FB Michigan Jeep Girl page.


Go Willie go.


----------



## Lightningllc

She must have brothers or a lot of men in her life. Good luck will. Double wrap it to be safe!!!!


----------



## wondo

P&M Landscaping;1563170 said:


> Anybody else want to bet with dodgetruckman and I that 2Fast4U won't take out this pretty little Jeep Girl! We got a lot riding on this!! :laughing:


Krista sure finds her way into a lot of interweb drama :laughing:


----------



## TheXpress2002

superior l & l;1563209 said:


> glad you guys picked a time and date for a get together. After sundays salting, i'm going with a salt or plow wednesday lunch time.


.............. ;-)


----------



## 2FAST4U

Dodgetruckman731;1563213 said:


> If she is really has not caught on yet....... and is that ditzy........ and that's not her natural hair color...................... will is going to capitalize


BOOOOOOOOOOOOM
Chris speaks the truth!!!


----------



## TheXpress2002

Willard will not capitalize I will bet opening day tickets on this endeavor.


----------



## 2FAST4U

TheXpress2002;1563343 said:


> Willard will not capitalize I will bet opening day tickets on this endeavor.


Wow, so I have free drinks for a night from P&M along with opening day tickets from Ryan... This is great!!

Thanks for the faith guys!


----------



## newhere

raining pretty good right now.


----------



## Glockshot73!

wondo;1563226 said:


> Krista sure finds her way into a lot of interweb drama :laughing:


dude who are you


----------



## 2FAST4U

Dodgetruckman731;1563365 said:


> dude who are you


Maybe it's her! Lmao


----------



## Metro Lawn

She would look good on my boat...lol


----------



## terrapro

Dodgetruckman731;1563365 said:


> dude who are you


I would take that as a sign.


----------



## Glockshot73!

terrapro;1563384 said:


> I would take that as a sign.


A sign towards what?


----------



## Milwaukee

Lightningllc;1562931 said:


> Plow site meeting next Wednesday at hooters in novi at 11:30 am.
> 
> WHO's IN.
> 
> ,,


Done post on other site. Hope to see 10 or more people.


----------



## wondo

Dodgetruckman731;1563365 said:


> dude who are you


I Know of her from another site. She joined, made a build thread of her putting eyelashes and seat covers on her jeep looking for leg humpers, got pissed when people gave her ****, tried to get more attention, ended up leaving because people were meanies.

I'm Austin


----------



## Glockshot73!

Welcome to Plowsite Austin


----------



## Moonlighter

If only this damn rain was snow, I hate rain in January!


----------



## goinggreen

same here it's been coming down pretty hard out here in Lansing. I'm hoping next week brings some snow, this winter is really starting to suck. I talked to someone over at Hammond Farms today and he said some contractors are starting paver patios next week out here


----------



## procut

What a shame. A few degrees cooler and this would have been a nice snowfall. 

This reminds me of last year. Most the time whenever we got any precipitation it was when it was warm out and it came as rain.


----------



## Lightningllc

I'm kinda worried about the ice dams on my roof. This rain could cause some major issues


----------



## alternative

with the warm temps and rain..the ice dams should all be gone by now..At least over here they are.


----------



## Lightningllc

Just amadgine if this rain was snow. Holy snowmaggidion.


----------



## TheXpress2002

Hate to be the party pooper but current indications are for a clipper system to drop down on Wednesday. Looks to be a 1-3 inch system


----------



## bln

1-3 is fine with me, thanks Ryan.


----------



## redskinsfan34

Sounds good Ryan. Thanks.


----------



## Superior L & L

TheXpress2002;1563541 said:


> Hate to be the party pooper but current indications are for a clipper system to drop down on Wednesday. Looks to be a 1-3 inch system


I called it, and don't know anything about weather. I would like to thank Justin for planning the get together. Without this plan im sure the snow would not have come


----------



## Lightningllc

Thanks Paul. I had a plan and it worked. Lol


----------



## TheXpress2002

Its something to keep an eye on. Not set in stone especially with how the models are handling the transition next week. IMO temps plummet late week into next weekend with potentially the coldest air in years supressing the snow to the south. After that I feel shiz hits the fan just like the end to December and it will carry over into February. First major system will be around the 22nd


----------



## PowersTree

wondo;1563226 said:


> Krista sure finds her way into a lot of interweb drama :laughing:


Yeah she does......they tore her apart on GL4X4.


----------



## Luther

TheXpress2002;1563541 said:


> Hate to be the party pooper but current indications are for a clipper system to drop down on Wednesday. Looks to be a 1-3 inch system


Sounds good to me.

I would rather be working in snow than to have others bare witness to my spillage issues...

Thank you so much Ryan for not "spilling" the beans on the breakfast we enjoyed the other day. At least that incident wouldn't be considered alcohol abuse....water is widely available and fairly cheap.


----------



## TheXpress2002

TCLA;1563651 said:


> Sounds good to me.
> 
> I would rather be working in snow than to have others bare witness to my spillage issues...
> 
> Thank you so much Ryan for not "spilling" the beans on the breakfast we enjoyed the other day. At least that incident wouldn't be considered alcohol abuse....water is widely available and fairly cheap.


Alcohol is one thing but I cant say the same for the well done hashbrowns left in your beard for a mid day snack....

...just giving ya some crap.


----------



## gunsworth

PowersTree;1563648 said:


> Yeah she does......they tore her apart on GL4X4.


dear god, not here now too... my favorite was the facebook contest she tried to win (and was winning) until gl4x4 stepped in and voted another girl to victory


----------



## Luther

TheXpress2002;1563674 said:


> Alcohol is one thing but I cant say the same for the well done hashbrowns left in your beard for a mid day snack....
> 
> ...just giving ya some crap.


It's not a beard...it's an epic goatee.


----------



## bln

Epic goatee, classic.


----------



## dfd9

I wonder what he calls his pony tail then...........


----------



## Luther

Isn't there a fire going on in the hood somewhere you should be tending to?


----------



## TJSNOW

dfd9;1563778 said:


> I wonder what he calls his pony tail then...........


Nevermind..............:laughing:



TheXpress2002;1563674 said:


> Alcohol is one thing but I cant say the same for the well done hashbrowns left in your beard for a mid day snack....
> 
> ...just giving ya some crap.


Now thats Funny................:laughing::laughing:


----------



## Lightningllc

All this talk of hashbrowns. I'm going to Leo's to get fat.


----------



## dfd9

TJSNOW;1563804 said:


> Nevermind..............:laughing:


I was wondering if it's true what IS under a pony tail. 

I should probably shut up now.


----------



## TJSNOW

dfd9;1563836 said:


> I was wondering if it's true what IS under a pony tail.
> 
> I should probably shut up now.


We better leave the "Old" guy alone......Were gonna get his blood presure up.......:waving:


----------



## Luther

ok...where's my blood pressure medicine? 




Ohh, here it is...my mechanical pencil! Thumbs Up




First I will use the eraser end on a couple of names on my list,,x,,,,,xx,,,,,,,here we go, looks good.



Now I will use the other end,,,,,,,,,,,,there we go!

Now I feel mulch better! 

:waving:


----------



## dfd9

TJSNOW;1563878 said:


> We better leave the "Old" guy alone......Were gonna get his blood presure up.......:waving:





TCLA;1563919 said:


> ok...where's my blood pressure medicine?
> 
> Ohh, here it is...my mechanical pencil! Thumbs Up
> 
> First I will use the eraser end on a couple of names on my list,,x,,,,,xx,,,,,,,here we go, looks good.
> 
> Now I will use the other end,,,,,,,,,,,,there we go!
> 
> Now I feel mulch better!
> 
> :waving:


Uh oh........................


----------



## Lightningllc

Somebody's fired.


----------



## TJSNOW

Lightningllc;1563954 said:


> Somebody's fired.


Are you hiring...............I will only show up drunk half the time.........:waving:


----------



## Lightningllc

Your from Detroit and hangout out at. 8 mile and lanyo.


Yes I am


----------



## cuttingedge13

Lightningllc;1564039 said:


> Your from Detroit and hangout out at. 8 mile and lanyo.


Nice area!


----------



## snowman6

Inaccuweather has Milford getting 1.4" of snow Sunday night into Monday morning. The Weather Channel says a half inch of rain though? Xpress any updates on what the models are showing you? Thanks in advance.


----------



## snowman6

snowman6;1564329 said:


> Inaccuweather has Milford getting 1.4" of snow Sunday night into Monday morning. The Weather Channel says a half inch of rain though? Xpress any updates on what the models are showing you? Thanks in advance.


Well that changed fast.


----------



## Lightningllc

I am just wondering. I still have all my DOT numbers on my trucks. Should I pull these off. What are the new laws in place now?? Do dot apply to 28000pds or more???


----------



## Lightningllc

The joys of the thaw. You hit my grass


----------



## Tscape

Lightningllc;1564039 said:


> Your from Detroit and hangout out at. 8 mile and lanyo.
> 
> Yes I am


8 Mile Rd. and Lonyo? The two roads are nowhere near each other, let alone ever meet. Thumbs Up


----------



## Lightningllc

Sorry. Michigan ave & lanyo. I stand corrected.


----------



## Tscape

Keepin' it real up in heeya!


----------



## eatonpaving

*flood watch*

weather channel just issued a flood watch tonight....1" to 1.5" of rain..... that would be alot of snow....dam.


----------



## TheXpress2002

Looks like the moisture will catch the cold air Sunday night. Eastern counties St Clair Macomb Wayne Oakland Monroe look at a solid one inch of snow. Should be a salting for everyone


----------



## caitlyncllc

So you guys with experience plowing with 2wd 3-yard dumps, what do your trucks have for rear ends? Lockers or posi or unlimited slip?


----------



## gunsworth

caitlyncllc;1564742 said:


> So you guys with experience plowing with 2wd 3-yard dumps, what do your trucks have for rear ends? Lockers or posi or unlimited slip?


i hate when my slip is limited, unlimited ftw:laughing:


----------



## newhere

Whats a unlimited slip? hahah Does that mean it just keeps slipping and slipping and nothing can stop it?


----------



## newhere

I say pop the rear diff cover and weld the crap out of it. Should plow in straight lines like a beast then!!


----------



## Lightningllc

It doesn't really matter what rear end you have as long as its loaded with 2+ yards. Mine are all limited slips. Lockers suck when plowing.


----------



## eatonpaving

caitlyncllc;1564742 said:


> So you guys with experience plowing with 2wd 3-yard dumps, what do your trucks have for rear ends? Lockers or posi or unlimited slip?


my chevy 3500hd is limited slip....2wd in a dump is just fine...i have allways had one...


----------



## m297

Lightningllc;1564553 said:


> I am just wondering. I still have all my DOT numbers on my trucks. Should I pull these off. What are the new laws in place now?? Do dot apply to 28000pds or more???


Look up Michigan HB5228, it will clear up the new law regarding DOT...


----------



## Do It All Do It Right

gunsworth;1564745 said:


> i hate when my slip is limited, unlimited ftw:laughing:


A ton and half mafia block chained down in the bed works for me when I'm not running a salter


----------



## PlowingMI

m297;1564818 said:


> Look up Michigan HB5228, it will clear up the new law regarding DOT...


If I am correct this law took affect June of last year?? Or when does it take affect? And does this mean no more $1400 fines for not being inspected?


----------



## terrapro

So is this going to turn to freezing rain over night? Anyone worried about that, I'm kinda getting there...


----------



## snowman6

Rain starting to come down pretty good here. Wish this was snow.


----------



## bln

Glad this is rain, this would be a ton of snow that would make transmission shops rich.


----------



## Superior L & L

Raining over here good right now


----------



## flykelley

Hi Guys
Selling my downeaster salter that is for a dump insert,comes with a Karrier controller. Also selling the truck, 05 chevy 2500 HD ext cab LT short box,owned it since new, 146k. I'm the only one who has ever push snow with it, has a Boss 8.5 on front, air bags on rear, great truck loaded would drive anywhere. Pm me for more info. Going into auto trader next week.

Mike


----------



## shredder

*No snow*

I'mnot from SE Mich, but from the SW area (Grand Rapids) here it is the middle of January 2013 and we have had the trucks out 2 times this year. Where did our winters go?


----------



## Moonlighter

shredder;1565236 said:


> I'mnot from SE Mich, but from the SW area (Grand Rapids) here it is the middle of January 2013 and we have had the trucks out 2 times this year. Where did our winters go?


Well now we just got done with our January thaw so winter will be back this evening, around 2am.


----------



## moosey

m297;1564818 said:


> Look up Michigan HB5228, it will clear up the new law regarding DOT...


As of July 2012, this HB5228 is in effect.

Does anyone know of a site that lists everything that we Still have to abide by on our trucks and trailers.


----------



## PowersTree

Who do you guys recommend for well repair. I have a client who's well is getting weak, and the three companies I've called haven't returned calls.


----------



## bln

Roberts, Iwill provide the number when I get home later.


----------



## TheXpress2002

Update....

Now tonight is a tuff one to pinpoint BUT, short range models are hinting at temps falling quicker than expected. I know it has been a torch the past few days but if we flash freeze before the moisture is done tonight 1-2 inches in certain areas may not be out of the question for the northern and western burbs. Please understand this is a very tricky forecast but this is worst case tonight.

Best case is a salting for everyone pretty much 100% on that


----------



## snowman6

Thanks Xpress. Any ideas on timing?


----------



## TheXpress2002

snowman6;1565540 said:


> Thanks Xpress. Any ideas on timing?


Change over around 10/11pm


----------



## terrapro

Wait I didn't want to be plowing?! You were suppose to say southern and eastern again.


----------



## alternative

terrapro;1565002 said:


> So is this going to turn to freezing rain over night? Anyone worried about that, I'm kinda getting there...


23 the low.. and Noaa says around 1" accum overnight...
I;ll say its a salting tonight/tomorrow am


----------



## Milwaukee

Rain heavily in Dundee


----------



## snow_man_48045

Loaded with salt and parked in shop seconds before rain started


----------



## eatonpaving

*snow*

snowing in AA.............


----------



## terrapro

Snowing and raining here.


----------



## snowman6

terrapro;1565671 said:


> Snowing and raining here.


Same thing in Milford


----------



## eatonpaving

terrapro;1565671 said:


> Snowing and raining here.


where is here ????


----------



## Lightningllc

Snowain in Brighton


----------



## terrapro

Sorry Howell.


----------



## goinggreen

Everything is covered with about an inch in North lansing.


----------



## Moonlighter

Still raining in Pontiac.


----------



## terrapro

Yeah gonna go take care of a few while the temp is still up.


----------



## grassmaster06

Still rain in Wyandotte


----------



## Lightningllc

I have a feeling it's gonna be a salting kinda night.


----------



## TJSNOW

Lightningllc;1565767 said:


> I have a feeling it's gonna be a salting kinda night.


I'm taking it to code* Yellow*........................:waving:


----------



## terrapro

I have that feling too. That's why I am going to go salt right now lol.


----------



## Allor Outdoor

For sure a salting tonight...we are headed out in a few hours


----------



## Lightningllc

TJSNOW;1565776 said:


> I'm taking it to code* Yellow*........................:waving:


I bet your melting the snow national lampoons style. Gotta empty that bladder. Do you use urea to pre-wet the salt??? -


----------



## artans

Starting to snow Gratiot/I-69 area.


----------



## newhere

1/2" down so far. Seems to have slowed right down


----------



## Bedell Mgmt.

just wet (for now) in bloomfield hills...


----------



## madskier1986

Got nothing here in Bloomfield/ Bham. Temps still above freezing. About 34. From the looks of the radar, the precipitation just vanished.


----------



## terrapro

Done snowing here. Around 1" on trucks slushy 1/4"-1/2" on the majority of pavement, alot of the asphalt is still wet. It's melting fast but there are going to be frozen lakes on alot of places in the AM, there is a ton of water out there. I got half my stuff done but ran out of salt so going to take a few zzz's then finish it off in the morning.


----------



## Do It All Do It Right

Lightningllc;1565799 said:


> I bet your melting the snow national lampoons style. Gotta empty that bladder. Do you use urea to pre-wet the salt??? -


Isn't that what makes it a code yellow?


----------



## esshakim

Just got done checking sites in Southfield west bloomfield and novi kinda sucks to not see snow . Just a few puddles most lots look wet and are not even frozen.


----------



## bln

I'm in Novi, looks like some lots are starting to dry a little. Did this thaw prove to be to much for it to freeze tonight?


----------



## cgrappler135

Just drove from 7 mile and Haggerty to 7 & Beech... seems to be drying out.


----------



## snowfighter83

redford and southfield is dryin up. my phone says 28 but i havnt seen any ice.


----------



## Moonlighter

Driveway, sidewalks and road here in Pontiac all dry no ice.


----------



## Superior L & L

Anyone know how auburn hills is ?


----------



## Luther

Pretty dry there Paul.

Still worthy of site checks though. Got to look close for random ice.


----------



## Lightningllc

There's a lot of water still out there Spotty salting. Feels good to be doing something


----------



## Superior L & L

Thanks jim


----------



## alternative

frozen puddles that didnt dry up on east side..otherwise somewhat dry lots.
Spot salting


----------



## hosejockey4506

most of our lots are solid ice in fenton. it all depends on which way they're facing some are icy and we have a few that are dry


----------



## hosejockey4506

Brighton and white lake also icy


----------



## madskier1986

Quick question for those who run 3/4 ton pick trucks with dump inserts. Like the buyers dumper dogg, ez-dumper, and truck craft to name a few. Do you guys have commercial plates or evw plates on your truck?


----------



## gunsworth

madskier1986;1566243 said:


> Quick question for those who run 3/4 ton pick trucks with dump inserts. Like the buyers dumper dogg, ez-dumper, and truck craft to name a few. Do you guys have commercial plates or evw plates on your truck?


no, that is the beauty of them... BTW I love my Truck-craft


----------



## terrapro

I am considering buying a bigger truck and putting a 6ydr Vbox on and only salt next season. I don't think there is any money in plowing anymore.


----------



## eatonpaving

*concrete saw...*

i have a nice concrete saw (makita 7311) with a diamond blade that i bought last april, only used a hand full of times... that i am selling, i just got me a big walk behind so the hand held i dont need anymore...1734-674-5822 450.00


----------



## madskier1986

gunsworth;1566306 said:


> no, that is the beauty of them... BTW I love my Truck-craft


Your the second person today that told me about how they love their truck craft. Was planning on buying a lightly used ez dumper. Now having second thoughts.


----------



## cuttingedge13

terrapro;1566314 said:


> ....... I don't think there is any money in plowing anymore.


Never was. I only plow so I can salt!


----------



## Allor Outdoor

cuttingedge13;1566347 said:


> Never was. I only plow so I can salt!


I agree...I think everyone would ONLY salt if they could get salt ONLY contracts.

Plowing= more fuel, more labor, more break downs, more chance of accidents, more headaches


----------



## gunsworth

madskier1986;1566339 said:


> Your the second person today that told me about how they love their truck craft. Was planning on buying a lightly used ez dumper. Now having second thoughts.


Mine is close to 10 years old and havent even changed the fluid (manual says not to, but thinking i will this year...)

they only weigh 420lbs which is 3-400lbs less than a steel insert. I even take mine out for the winter since it is only 3 bolts.

here is an old pic of it with a leafbox, i now have bars for the canopy that go up another foot










I was planning on getting a larger dump/stake truck but I love the versatilty of this and the cost (maintenance and ins) is well below a 1 ton plus. This year I plan to get a new f350 and a dump trailer.


----------



## NewImgLwn&Lndsc

madskier1986;1566339 said:


> Your the second person today that told me about how they love their truck craft. Was planning on buying a lightly used ez dumper. Now having second thoughts.


I love my truckcraft as well. Mine is about 10 years old too. I built a leaf box for it that works well. Very easy to take out of the truck as well. 2 of us recently took mine out to put a new bed on my truck.


----------



## grassmaster06

Truckcraft insert are a little more $ but well worth it in the long run.I love mine and adding another this year.


----------



## dfd9

terrapro;1566314 said:


> I am considering buying a bigger truck and putting a 6ydr Vbox on and only salt next season. I don't think there is any money in plowing anymore.


LOL...............well, not really. :crying:


----------



## TGS Inc.

I know there is a lot of winter left but it sure is starting to feel like a repeat of last year!!


----------



## eatonpaving

tgs inc.;1566421 said:


> i know there is a lot of winter left but it sure is starting to feel like a repeat of last year!!


yes it is....and it sucks....


----------



## m297

madskier1986;1566243 said:


> Quick question for those who run 3/4 ton pick trucks with dump inserts. Like the buyers dumper dogg, ez-dumper, and truck craft to name a few. Do you guys have commercial plates or evw plates on your truck?


If the truck empty weigh's under 8000 pounds, then you dont need a GVW plate (IE: 24, 36 etc), a regular commericial plate will be fine, however you will need to know the weight of the truck empty, they will ask....


----------



## prosnowpusherMI

madskier1986;1566339 said:


> Your the second person today that told me about how they love their truck craft. Was planning on buying a lightly used ez dumper. Now having second thoughts.


I have a couple buyers dumper dogg inserts and love them. We are down to only one F450 dump and I am pretty sure we won't be buying any dumps. The inserts are pretty much all we need.


----------



## eatonpaving

*snap on sockets...*

huge 3/4 drive snap on socket set.. looking for a nice ms880 stihl chain saw....
these are new and metric. 22mm to 55mm.


----------



## Luther

I just found out one of my subs is taking on a full time employment position not related to the snow and ice industry. He is selling his truck and getting out of the biz. This means I am currently looking for another service provider to take on a full time salt and plow route.

It's a sweet route located in the Livonia area. You will be counted on for all salt & plow runs in order to fill these shoes.

The truck preferably needs to be comparable to an F-450 equipped with salter and plow.

Please pm me if this opportunity and commitment is of interest to you.


----------



## Milwaukee

For tomorrow meeting in Novi have been canceled due couple people had issue with schedule and fleet still broke down. Sorry for that. We plan try again.


----------



## eatonpaving

*plow truck*

put a saltdogg on the back and good to go...


----------



## dfd9

eatonpaving;1567364 said:


> put a saltdogg on the back and good to go...


Awesome!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TheXpress2002

Going forward....

All of the systems this week (Thursday Friday Sunday) look to effect those north of I69

A decent shot of snow will be Monday as a clipper tracks just to our south.

VERY VERY cold air will settle in Tuesday-Thursday with sub zero numbers easily possible.

Following that around the 25th the jets look to phase and a very active end to the month into February looks likely.


----------



## bln

Thank you Express.


----------



## terrapro

bln;1567728 said:


> Thank you Express.


Yep, thanks!


----------



## Luther

Thank you to everyone who responded to my post. The Livonia route is now committed to and unavailable.


----------



## eatonpaving

*snow*

news was just saying light snow tonight....:laughing:


----------



## gunsworth

TheXpress2002;1567717 said:


> Going forward....
> 
> Following that around the 25th the jets look to phase and a very active end to the month into February looks likely.


You can all than me for that, I planned a wheeling trip to grayling and snowboard trip to boyne the 25th through 28th :realmad:

every time i plan a trip in the winter, we get hammerred


----------



## Summerlawn

If that is the case, will you please plan 6 to 8 more trips.


----------



## bln

Just make them small trips so that they are slating events.


----------



## Luther

...and please plan your trips for the weekends.


----------



## terrapro

TCLA;1567984 said:


> ...and please plan your trips for the weekends.


...yeah and leave at 8pm then come back at 2am...


----------



## TheXpress2002

Can I also vote not on February 13 and March 4


----------



## gunsworth

Summerlawn;1567964 said:


> If that is the case, will you please plan 6 to 8 more trips.


haha ,my workers tell me the same thing. last winter I had 3 small trips paid in advance and they were the only 3 plowable storms we got.

The 2 years before i had trips for my bday in NYC, both times there was zero snow in the forecast, then halfway into my trip a freak 8-10" storm came out of nowhere and cost me a ton of money for rushed flights home. I CANT WIN!!

Never again will I go somewhere further than up-north...


----------



## gunsworth

terrapro;1567995 said:


> ...yeah and leave at 8pm then come back at 2am...


happened on my Boyne trip last year, got up there, had few beers, and had to come right back (had my guys ready to cover what was supposed to be a salt, that truned into a plow). My old lady was not happy with that one, especially when I went back up 2 days later while she had to work :laughing:


----------



## bln

There might be something to this. We need to start a pool to send you away, just not too far. Is there a ratio as to how far away you are depicts how much snow we get. Like 1"=1hour travel time. If so you vacations need to be 1/2hour to a full hour away.


----------



## dfd9

Summerlawn;1567964 said:


> If that is the case, will you please plan 6 to 8 more trips.





bln;1567965 said:


> Just make them small trips so that they are slating events.





TCLA;1567984 said:


> ...and please plan your trips for the weekends.





terrapro;1567995 said:


> ...yeah and leave at 8pm then come back at 2am...





TheXpress2002;1567998 said:


> Can I also vote not on February 13 and March 4


:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## Lightningllc

I'm just leaving Frankenmuth. The kids love the waterparks and its only 45 minutes away. 

Also Dundee has a nice Waterpark for kids and there's a nice building next door for me. 

I never plan trips until march 15.


----------



## P&M Landscaping

While we are on the topic of vacation, I am going to be heading out of town to move some boats to and from Floriday the 19th-27th of February. I am looking to divide my route up among a few guys in the downriver. I have someone to drive my rig for some of it, but looking to have someone watch over a few of my places... Any downriver people, please contact me (734)934-1628.


----------



## TGS Inc.

We are headed to Khalahari for the weekend...Never been there, hear its awesome!!

In terms of having it snow on your vacations in the winter...I heard a long time snow guy tell me winter is like a 100 day prison sentence. I will never forget that. I feel very fortunate getting out for good behavior every now and then...lol


----------



## Superior L & L

Two winters ago we went to khalahaari and they had the biggest snow of the year down there. Turn pikes shut down. Every store but meijer shut down, it was crazy. Employees couldn't get to work and the people leaving the resort could leave. We ended up getting a whole another weekend for free out of it .


----------



## Tango

gunsworth;1567937 said:


> You can all than me for that, I planned a wheeling trip to grayling and snowboard trip to boyne the 25th through 28th :realmad:
> 
> every time i plan a trip in the winter, we get hammerred


Man, Im going to Tip up Town that weekend.


----------



## chad1234

I have a PPE standard programmer that fits all years of Duramax trucks. It works great you can read engine codes recalibrate for tire size and has 4-5 power levels depending on year of truck. Looking to get $450 for it. 
Please call 248-894-8004 if Interested 

I was unable to figure out how to start my own thread


----------



## Lightningllc

It's it me or is this politicial agenda getting out of hand. First obamacare, now gun control with excitive orders, a kill list, what's next elimination of Christians like hitler did to the Jews.

This is a crazy world we are living in. My grandpa said there would be a war inside the United States one day I think he might be right.

This is crazy too that this could of be planned for gun control.

Check out this video on YouTube:


----------



## gunsworth

Lightningllc;1568142 said:


> It's it me or is this politicial agenda getting out of hand. First obamacare, now gun control with excitive orders, a kill list, what's next elimination of Christians like hitler did to the Jews.
> 
> This is a crazy world we are living in. My grandpa said there would be a war inside the United States one day I think he might be right.
> 
> This is crazy too that this could of be planned for gun control.
> 
> Check out this video on YouTube:


Bit of a stretch, but some of the similarities are scary

http://endoftheamericandream.com/ar...he-nazification-of-america-is-almost-complete


----------



## Superior L & L

Ohhh boy. We need snow !!


----------



## Superior L & L

Looks like our salting for tonight is fizzling away !!!


----------



## TJSNOW

TCLA;1567834 said:


> Thank you to everyone who responded to my post. The Livonia route is now committed to and unavailable.


What??????????..........I wanted that......



P&M Landscaping;1568094 said:


> While we are on the topic of vacation, I am going to be heading out of town to move some boats to and from Floriday the 19th-27th of February. I am looking to divide my route up among a few guys in the downriver. I have someone to drive my rig for some of it, but looking to have someone watch over a few of my places... Any downriver people, please contact me (734)934-1628.


Interesting.....Very Interesting.......Never heard of a Plow guy going on a week vacation in the middle of winter.......BTW Pete.....Come over and fix my lawn ........Rookie.........:laughing:



Lightningllc;1568142 said:


> It's it me or is this politicial agenda getting out of hand. First obamacare, now gun control with excitive orders, a kill list, what's next elimination of Christians like hitler did to the Jews.
> 
> This is a crazy world we are living in. My grandpa said there would be a war inside the United States one day I think he might be right.
> 
> This is crazy too that this could of be planned for gun control.
> 
> Check out this video on YouTube:


Calm down there scooter.....Have a Beer and realax....


----------



## Lightningllc

I just don't like what's going on I fear for my kids future and I'm not good with someone taking something away from me!!

We doing this road trip soon.


----------



## bln

So when is the next meet up scheduled?


----------



## TJSNOW

I don't get out mulch......I mostly stay home and drink alone............


----------



## dfd9

TJSNOW;1568221 said:


> I don't get out mulch......I mostly stay home and drink alone............







Thumbs UpThumbs UpThumbs Up


----------



## newhere

Gun control isnt going to stop any of these school shootings. 

I need to open a private school in a wealthy area that has armed guards at the door and every teacher with a open sidearm.


----------



## boss75

A step in the right direction


----------



## Metro Lawn

Check out the info now coming out about Ct.


----------



## snowfighter83

Lightningllc;1568142 said:


> It's it me or is this politicial agenda getting out of hand. First obamacare, now gun control with excitive orders, a kill list, what's next elimination of Christians like hitler did to the Jews.
> 
> This is a crazy world we are living in. My grandpa said there would be a war inside the United States one day I think he might be right.
> 
> This is crazy too that this could of be planned for gun control.
> 
> Check out this video on YouTube:


wow! WTH! is goin on. im pissed rite now.


----------



## caitlyncllc

Justin - thanks for the link. That is some crazy stuff. The sad part is that i think its true. If you have actually listened to what obama has said, he told us that he would destroy america from the inside out. He told us he was a muslim, he told us he wanted to change the US. 
I think im gonna start to open carry to show my support of my rights.


----------



## snowfighter83

caitlyncllc;1568463 said:


> Justin - thanks for the link. That is some crazy stuff. The sad part is that i think its true. If you have actually listened to what obama has said, he told us that he would destroy america from the inside out. He told us he was a muslim, he told us he wanted to change the US.
> I think im gonna start to open carry to show my support of my rights.


plowsite open carry outing!!!


----------



## caitlyncllc

The question is: go small with a 9mm, or make a statement with the 44 mag.


----------



## bln

The next meet up should be at the tilted Kilt in Novi.


----------



## NewImgLwn&Lndsc

caitlyncllc;1568474 said:


> The question is: go small with a 9mm, or make a statement with the 44 mag.


Largest caliber that you are comfortable with. Its about the takedown power. Check out the taurus judge.


----------



## Lightningllc

It's scary stuff going on and 3/4 of the people of the us have no clue.

This should be shared with everyone so they understand the black gun ar 15


----------



## terrapro

caitlyncllc;1568474 said:


> The question is: go small with a 9mm, or make a statement with the 44 mag.





NewImgLwn&Lndsc;1568480 said:


> Largest caliber that you are comfortable with. Its about the takedown power. Check out the taurus judge.


FMJ 9mm has been punching holes in people for a long time for our Military. I have no reason not to trust it.


----------



## P&M Landscaping

TJSNOW;1568189 said:


> What??????????..........I wanted that......
> 
> Interesting.....Very Interesting.......Never heard of a Plow guy going on a week vacation in the middle of winter.......BTW Pete.....Come over and fix my lawn ........Rookie.........
> 
> Calm down there scooter.....Have a Beer and realax....


just drove through the sub, all looked good to me. I will fix that 1' little section in the spring..


----------



## Lightningllc

For all the lawn mowing guys!!!!:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## Strictly Snow

*sub work*

I have 4-6 30 min push no walk commercial sites in waterford and pontiac areas i want to subcontract if there is anyone interested inbox me


----------



## 2FAST4U

I'm bored!!


----------



## eatonpaving

*socket set*

new snap on socket and ratchet set 3/4 drive. 22mm to 55mm 13 sockets, ratchet, ratchet handle.
550.00 on the truck these are 1299.00

1734-674-5822


----------



## snowman6

Accuweather has Milford getting 1.5" Saturday night...


----------



## 2FAST4U

Just went out side and theres like 23 snow flakes on my truck hood!! Code red send out the salt trucks


----------



## Superior L & L

Local news guy says we are good for up to a inch tomorrow late afternoon......I'll wait to hear from our resident weather expert. Although if it is only that much I've got a feeling our lots will hold just fine with all the residual on it from our icing earlyer in the week


----------



## Superior L & L

2FAST4U;1568930 said:


> I'm bored!!


Then get a job !!!!!

Oh wait you have one just like the rest of us. If it ever snowed we could get to work . $$$


----------



## newhere

On a related subject but not a continuation of my previous rant....



Does anyone else feel like every time they turn around someone is just trying to put the screws to you as hard as they can? 

My level of frustration with various dealers and sellers is just on max level right now. Every person i talk to just wants to get rich on one deal.

1- bobcat gives me a price of 14,999 on a new turf tiger. A mower i paid 8,400 for last year. I have been doing business with them for YEARS and they know im fleet price now. Why do they have to try to do that to me. 

2- private party tells me 7,500 for a truck. Two days later he wants 13,900 because "this one runs real good, best ever" this is from a middle man buying them off brickman for 4,000 and change and hes trying to pedal it for a 10,000 profit? So the price jumps because of the 10 minutes it ran smooth? aggravating. 

3- Ford dealers trying to tell me i need to jump on a 450 for 57k when i have the EXACT same option truck located for $38,000 ( minus the plow package that they will add for me at cost) 

4- Cat dealer doesnt even return my phone calls because i caught him trying to absolutely screw me to death. 

5- print company who i have been working with, thought we were getting tight. Send them a emailing saying how they are the first company ever to blow me away with the quality of work they do and then bam! the next order the price is 3 times higher! Just because you think i will leave a blank check for you?


----------



## newhere

6- call quickcrete direct to get a price on 94lb bags of portland. I wanted to order 2 full trains 28 pallets each. Guy gives me a price .09 cents cheaper then what home depot sells it for and tells me hes cutting me a great deal because they dont normally sell to any one other then retail. Presses me hard to sign the paperwork and lets get the deal done today, we can have trucks there tomorrow a.m.






Does any one know who hauls bulk portland in pneumatic trailers? i thought i remember a company called BWB enterprise that a plowsite member worked for but cant find them.


----------



## eatonpaving

*Sales*

SALES

Payments (last 60 days)

Received

$7,794.70

Not received

$1.00

Total sales:

$7,838.89


----------



## boss75

Hi Newhere, I understand your feelings, but why would you put up with printer who wants to jack up your printing costs for no know reason. A Ford dealer who won't listen to you, even though you are the PAYING customer, and the best one trying to contact the Cat dealer who you know has screwed you over. You may have underlying reasons that you keep associating with these people, but perhaps if you found a new printer, a new Ford dealer and the best one, a new Cat dealer you would feel a whole lot better.


----------



## newhere

I dont put up with it. If you think i have a poor attitude on here you should be in the room when im really mad.

Even trying to go somewhere new, right off the bat they try screwing me. Stick with a dealer and they still try to screw you. 


Yesterday i said im done having any loyalties to any dealers what so ever. Going online for as much as i can get as cheap as i can get.


----------



## boss75

newhere;1569247 said:


> I dont put up with it. If you think i have a poor attitude on here you should be in the room when im really mad.
> 
> Even trying to go somewhere new, right off the bat they try screwing me. Stick with a dealer and they still try to screw you.
> 
> Yesterday i said im done having any loyalties to any dealers what so ever. Going online for as much as i can get as cheap as i can get.


Man, we need snow....hey Express, can you help.


----------



## Superior L & L

56 pallets of quickcrete........dang !!!! What you got going


----------



## newhere

Paving the shop driveway. I wont put up with another year of mud. Nor will i pay 90 bucks a yard for concrete.


----------



## TJSNOW

newhere;1569223 said:


> 6- call quickcrete direct to get a price on 94lb bags of portland. I wanted to order 2 full trains 28 pallets each. Guy gives me a price .09 cents cheaper then what home depot sells it for and tells me hes cutting me a great deal because they dont normally sell to any one other then retail. Presses me hard to sign the paperwork and lets get the deal done today, we can have trucks there tomorrow a.m.
> 
> Does any one know who hauls bulk portland in pneumatic trailers? i thought i remember a company called BWB enterprise that a plowsite member worked for but cant find them.


BWB is a private hauler for Superior Materals.......

Try....Triple R Trucking out of Detroit and Essexville or George Alger Trucking....I dont have the numbers on me but im sure you could find them....


----------



## TJSNOW

newhere;1569247 said:


> I dont put up with it. If you think i have a poor attitude on here you should be in the room when im really mad.
> 
> Even trying to go somewhere new, right off the bat they try screwing me. Stick with a dealer and they still try to screw you.
> 
> Yesterday i said im done having any loyalties to any dealers what so ever. Going online for as much as i can get as cheap as i can get.


My loyalties to Truck dealers went out the window years ago.....They should just have a jar of vasoline on their desk to make the screwing less painful......


----------



## caitlyncllc

newhere;1569263 said:


> Paving the shop driveway. I wont put up with another year of mud. Nor will i pay 90 bucks a yard for concrete.


You doing that this time of year? Or in the spring?


----------



## Superior L & L

Wow, opening that many bags of Crete seams like a royal pain in the ace. I think I'd pay the extra to have it done right !!
Probably asphalt would be cheaper and done in a day


----------



## TheXpress2002

Honestly dont get your hopes up on snow this weekend, I just dont see it for anyone south of I69


----------



## caitlyncllc

I am wondering how he is gonna get a consistent, proper mix of sand, portland and stone in that quantity then pour it and finish it before it sets up and he has cold joints through out the slab. Doing it this time of year ya gotta add chloride and its still gonna freeze before it cures properly. Not to mention the ground is either gonna be froze or have a high moisture content, neither of which is recommended for a base. 
For somebody with all that money to buy new trucks and CAT equipment it sure seams like your making more work than its worth to save you a few bucks. And as i recall you saying, a few hundred dollars is just pocket change. So pony up and do it right - there are reasons why nobody does large pours from bag products.


----------



## bln

Thanks express.


----------



## newhere

caitlyncllc;1569304 said:


> I am wondering how he is gonna get a consistent, proper mix of sand, portland and stone in that quantity then pour it and finish it before it sets up and he has cold joints through out the slab. Doing it this time of year ya gotta add chloride and its still gonna freeze before it cures properly. Not to mention the ground is either gonna be froze or have a high moisture content, neither of which is recommended for a base.
> For somebody with all that money to buy new trucks and CAT equipment it sure seams like your making more work than its worth to save you a few bucks. And as i recall you saying, a few hundred dollars is just pocket change. So pony up and do it right - there are reasons why nobody does large pours from bag products.


I have my own way of doing things, no one can tell me differently.


----------



## cuttingedge13

How would you store the bulk Portland cement? Cool idea though. Maybe buy an old ready mix truck to use as a batch plant.


----------



## bln

Hey Cutting edge, how did it go with that lady?


----------



## cuttingedge13

She didn't call me back, must have found somebody cheaper to *not* plow the driveway!!!! I charge $385 for straight drives and $440 for circles, including walks. Most people think I'm crazy until they pay someone $200 for the year and they never show up!


----------



## bln

She hired Jason's Campell's lawn service out of Farmington Ibelieve. She paid 100 bucks up front and when he didn't show she called him. He said he come out but he needed the other half of his money.


----------



## redskinsfan34

bln;1569381 said:


> She hired Jason's Campell's lawn service out of Farmington Ibelieve. She paid 100 bucks up front and when he didn't show she called him. He said he come out but he needed the other half of his money.


Sounds like she got what she paid for.


----------



## redskinsfan34

TheXpress2002;1569298 said:


> Honestly dont get your hopes up on snow this weekend, I just dont see it for anyone south of I69


Thanks Ryan.


----------



## Superior L & L

TheXpress2002;1569298 said:


> Honestly dont get your hopes up on snow this weekend, I just dont see it for anyone south of I69


Come to papa Mother Nature, come to papa. !!!

Edit: just to clarify I'm talking to the snow, not Ryan


----------



## dfd9

Superior L & L;1569575 said:


> Come to papa Mother Nature, come to papa. !!!
> 
> Edit: just to clarify I'm talking to the snow, not Ryan


Thanks for the clarification, otherwise that would have been slightly awkward.


----------



## Lightningllc

Superior L & L;1569575 said:


> Come to papa Mother Nature, come to papa. !!!
> 
> Edit: just to clarify I'm talking to the snow, not Ryan


I knew you had feelings for ryan:laughing:, Those pics are just a coverup :waving:


----------



## terrapro

The last 2 nights we have had a little puff dusting of snow but it dries off on pavement and only whites the roofs of houses...


----------



## hosejockey4506

radar shows that its snowing but im not seeing it.


----------



## bln

I stood outside for a few minutes and counted 
3 flakes.


----------



## bln

I stood outside for a few minutes and counted 3 flakes.


----------



## Lightningllc

Has anyone had any dealings with Greg's snow removal??


----------



## caitlyncllc

Snowing in fenton- big fluffy flakes. Its so pretty. Awww.


----------



## hosejockey4506

Lightningllc;1569714 said:


> Has anyone had any dealings with Greg's snow removal??


out of where


----------



## Superior L & L

Dam you residual !!!!! This snow Is melting on contact right now. Looks like its all she wrote for the day


----------



## 06clarkd

Snowing pretty good here in holly weather.com says accumulation of half inch by 6pm i dont see it happening the air is soooo dry


----------



## snowman6

light dusting on walks and in some lots. Blowing snow on roads in milford


----------



## Lightningllc

Plymouth area.


----------



## bln

Snowing in Novi enjoying a beverage at the tilted kilt.


----------



## snowfighter83

Lightningllc;1569733 said:


> Plymouth area.


i used to work for him @ his pizza joint when iwas a teenager. i know he has some baddass trucks. and has been doing it a while.


----------



## hosejockey4506

snowfighter83;1569748 said:


> i used to work for him @ his pizza joint when iwas a teenager. i know he has some baddass trucks. and has been doing it a while.


he should update his website and out of date you tube videos, i dont think i would want a 20-30 year old truck as the face of my company.


----------



## snowfighter83

hosejockey4506;1569754 said:


> he should update his website and out of date you tube videos, i dont think i would want a 20-30 year old truck as the face of my company.


i jus had a look @ it. your rite on the update. but im pretty sure the pic is jus a pic of the net.

the angilos logo has like an 80's pickup. j/s


----------



## hosejockey4506

the truck in the pics is in his videos also.


----------



## terrapro

Yeah I was having lunch with a Yellow Pages rep and told her I might have to take off early because of the snow. Nothing stuck though...


----------



## Lightningllc

Do you have good luck with yellow pages?? I think they are very over priced.


----------



## terrapro

I don't know never used them, she just wouldn't leave me alone so I finally agreed to lunch lol. If anything I'm mainly interested in the postcards, $.74 designed and delivered so.... I don't know the return on postcards is so low like .15%.


----------



## snowfighter83

hosejockey4506;1569762 said:


> the truck in the pics is in his videos also.


i didnt watch a vid. i quess it could be idk.


----------



## artans

Totally separate business but I would RUN as fast as I could from the yellow pages rep. I have owned a couple of Jets Pizza locations over the years and have nothing but problems with them. The first year I signed with them everything was fine other than they are very overpriced with very little return. Second year they called me to re-sign with them and I told them no so they went to my store and told my manager it was ok with me for them to sign the new contract. Long story short on that was I refused to pay so they sued my manager. I wanted him to go to court on it but he was all freaked out so I settled with them for something around a thousand bucks to drop the law suit. Years 3,4,5 and so on they do the same thing every year, they call my store and get any of my employees names and they print it on a contract and send me a bill and everyear I have to call them multiply times to tell them to forget it. Nothing but a pain. As far as postcards, I love them in the pizza and lawn/snow business.

Paul


----------



## moosey

FOR SALE - Buyers/SaltDogg Poly Salt Spreader 1.8yd with Briggs 10.5 gas driven. It is 5 years old in very good condition. $2800 obo.. My buddy owns this and he is a mechanic and has been maintained very well. Used twice this year.. PM me for Phone Number


----------



## 2FAST4U

Yellow pages met with me last year about there door hangers. 30000 door hangers printed and delivered for like 900$ I think. They were going to the top 10000 homes in my area right? (thats what the rep told me) First time around I'm in one of my high end subs working and I see these guys hanging them, I think cool its really going to pay off. The next day my buddy who lives in low end apartments call me and say they flyer his whole complex. Long story short I loss my a$$ on that one, 30000 door hangers I think i didn't even get 12 customers out of it!! The next two months more friends called that live in apartments and condos.


----------



## GreenAcresFert

newhere;1569174 said:


> On a related subject but not a continuation of my previous rant....
> 
> Does anyone else feel like every time they turn around someone is just trying to put the screws to you as hard as they can?
> 
> My level of frustration with various dealers and sellers is just on max level right now. Every person i talk to just wants to get rich on one deal.
> 
> 1- bobcat gives me a price of 14,999 on a new turf tiger. A mower i paid 8,400 for last year. I have been doing business with them for YEARS and they know im fleet price now. Why do they have to try to do that to me.
> 
> 2- private party tells me 7,500 for a truck. Two days later he wants 13,900 because "this one runs real good, best ever" this is from a middle man buying them off brickman for 4,000 and change and hes trying to pedal it for a 10,000 profit? So the price jumps because of the 10 minutes it ran smooth? aggravating.
> 
> 3- Ford dealers trying to tell me i need to jump on a 450 for 57k when i have the EXACT same option truck located for $38,000 ( minus the plow package that they will add for me at cost)
> 
> 4- Cat dealer doesnt even return my phone calls because i caught him trying to absolutely screw me to death.
> 
> 5- print company who i have been working with, thought we were getting tight. Send them a emailing saying how they are the first company ever to blow me away with the quality of work they do and then bam! the next order the price is 3 times higher! Just because you think i will leave a blank check for you?


Wheeew doggy...somebody in SE MI snow biz has some money to throw around right now. I must be doing something wrong.


----------



## procut

^ lol - I can feel his pain, though.

It doesn't matter what the dealer is selling or repairing; mowers, pick-ups, trailers, big trucks and equipment, it seems like 9 times out of 10 they're out to screw you.


----------



## newhere

GreenAcresFert;1569902 said:


> Wheeew doggy...somebody in SE MI snow biz has some money to throw around right now. I must be doing something wrong.


no not really.

just need another truck. I dont want to buy new but i also im not about to pay 20k for a 10 year old used truck that needs work every other week.

I figure if i can get a new truck for 40k out the door and put the body and hoist on myself i should be in for about a 600 dollar a month payment ( factoring in a down payment). Its a hard decision, i really want to be debt free.

Cat was just a used bucket for 1,500 bucks. No big purchase. I dont think i will ever buy brand new cat machines.

Mowers, pretty much need at least 2 new ones every year just to keep the hours some what low. Dont like them getting into the 2,000 and above mark. However i may just do a 1/2 rebuild on them. New pumps, wheel motors, clutches, belts, and other wear items. Run them till the engines go. Still up in the air on that but regard less i do need one new one for sure.

Decisions decisions

The concrete drive way is kind of a poor business move purchase. It really wont make me any more money. But it will keep the trucks clean and make me very very happy. I just have a hard time throwing down 21aa to have it be mud next year. I could lay down fabric 1-3'', then 21aa but thats a lot of money. And the bigger reason is i want to be able to load mulch and clean mud out of tracks and just broom it off later and not always worry about the mud mixing in.


----------



## Superior L & L

Pumps and wheel motors ??? Screw replacing them till they break. We typically run 6-700 hours on our mowers a year. By year 3 or 4 we rebuild or replace the motors and are good for another couple thousand hours. By then they are pretty tired out


----------



## madskier1986

For Sale:

Dodge 3500 with 20,000 miles, Boss Plow, slight water damage.:laughing:
Make offer. 
Located in Stambaugh, Michigan


----------



## Superior L & L

Hmmm I wonder how important it was now to clear off the lake for pond hockey. 

I wonder if insurance covers beings a idiot


----------



## PowersTree

Superior L & L;1570235 said:


> Hmmm I wonder how important it was now to clear off the lake for pond hockey.
> 
> I wonder if insurance covers beings a idiot


I would barely walk on the ice right now without being leary. WTF was he thinking taking a truck out there.


----------



## procut

Ouch, save that photo to the wall of shame.


----------



## cuttingedge13

Do you think he'll sell just the plow???


----------



## Superior L & L

cuttingedge13;1570292 said:


> Do you think he'll sell just the plow???


If you think you could get it and stay dry while you retreve it, it's free for the taking


----------



## procut

Just change the fluid and probably the lights and maybe harness and the plow should be fine, I would think.


----------



## hogggman

Looks like the smart lock cyls are doing their job that thing goes into scoop bye bye truck


----------



## boss75

Boss has a link explaining what repairs are needed if the a plow is water damaged. Hard part will be fishing it out, DNR will be all over that guy.


----------



## procut

boss75;1570319 said:


> Boss has a link explaining what repairs are needed if the a plow is water damaged. Hard part will be fishing it out, DNR will be all over that guy.


I found the link http://info.bossplow.com/Blog/bid/137694/How-To-Check-Your-Snow-Plow-For-Flood-Damage

Sounds like about what I thought. I'll give him $300 for the "junk" plow, lol.


----------



## Lightningllc

Looks like the helicopter will be busy today and divers.


----------



## Superior L & L

Where was this at ?


----------



## boss75

Superior L & L;1570330 said:


> Where was this at ?


I would like to watch that removal process Houghton Lake has at least one in the lake each winter, only thing good about HL, its not that deep. this lake is obviously deep enough to swallow up the whole truck.


----------



## TheXpress2002

Again dont count on any issues this weekend south of I69

Looking ahead....confidence is growing for a plowable event Thursday and Friday. Indications are for a potential 3-5 inch event. After that event a very large system will form in the four corners area and should blast soneone between Chicago and Detroit around the 28th


----------



## snowman6

Thanks Xpress.


----------



## procut

Sounds good express. Thanx!


----------



## Bedell Mgmt.

Thanks Xpress!


----------



## TJSNOW

TheXpress2002;1570356 said:


> Again dont count on any issues this weekend south of I69
> 
> Looking ahead....confidence is growing for a plowable event Thursday and Friday. Indications are for a* potential 3-5 inch event*. After that event a very large system will form in the four corners area and should blast soneone between Chicago and Detroit around the 28th


I will keep my hand close to the panic button..............:salute:


----------



## terrapro

2FAST4U;1569891 said:


> Yellow pages met with me last year about there door hangers. 30000 door hangers printed and delivered for like 900$ I think. They were going to the top 10000 homes in my area right? (thats what the rep told me) First time around I'm in one of my high end subs working and I see these guys hanging them, I think cool its really going to pay off. The next day my buddy who lives in low end apartments call me and say they flyer his whole complex. Long story short I loss my a$$ on that one, 30000 door hangers I think i didn't even get 12 customers out of it!! The next two months more friends called that live in apartments and condos.


 $900 bucks isn't bad, she wants me in for around $13G Suppose to be 5K postcards drop 4 times a year which dropped the per card price about $.10.


----------



## Allor Outdoor

madskier1986;1570233 said:


> For Sale:
> 
> Dodge 3500 with 20,000 miles, Boss Plow, slight water damage.:laughing:
> Make offer.
> Located in Stambaugh, Michigan
> 
> View attachment 121975


Good News, Blade Runners.... I think they found your truck!!


----------



## TheXpress2002

allor outdoor;1570531 said:


> good news, blade runners.... I think they found your truck!!


lmao!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## flykelley

Allor Outdoor;1570531 said:


> Good News, Blade Runners.... I think they found your truck!!


Now that is funny!


----------



## newhere

Allor Outdoor;1570531 said:


> Good News, Blade Runners.... I think they found your truck!!


haaaaaaa :laughing::laughing:


----------



## bln

Thanks Ryan. Brian, that is funny. Mean but funny.


----------



## madskier1986

Superior L & L;1570330 said:


> Where was this at ?


I am sorry I don't know where this happened or when. I assume recent but learned to never assume. My guess is that it happened this year and it was somewhere in the UP. The photo was actually emailed to me today by a friend.

Express, Thank you for the heads up. I just hope that I can remember how to run and plow snow after that long break.


----------



## terrapro

Allor Outdoor;1570531 said:


> Good News, Blade Runners.... I think they found your truck!!


:laughing: good one Brian.


----------



## TGS Inc.

Thanks Ryan!! Wahoo!! :salute:


----------



## snowman6

Cold periodic mist in milford. Can't wait for this hopeful system later this week


----------



## Lightningllc

Alot of action on radar but nothing making it to the ground. I think sleeping with one eye open to night might not be a bad idea'r


----------



## snowman6

Lightningllc;1570840 said:


> Alot of action on radar but nothing making it to the ground. I think sleeping with one eye open to night might not be a bad idea'r


Just worried the wind might dry the fun away.


----------



## bln

Has anyone checked the temps tonight? I am seeing 40+.


----------



## hosejockey4506

National weather service just put out a special weather statement saying 1/2-1 inch at day break


----------



## terrapro

Nothing has been going on here.


----------



## Luther

Very slight, wouldn't even call it a dusting here. Minor dry snow collecting on dry dry pavement in corners. Salting would just screw it up by not letting it blow away.


----------



## Luther

Allor Outdoor;1570531 said:


> Good News, Blade Runners.... I think they found your truck!!


That was funny Brian. :laughing:


----------



## TJSNOW

TCLA;1570927 said:


> Very slight, wouldn't even call it a dusting here. Minor dry snow collecting on dry dry pavement in corners. Salting would just screw it up by not letting it blow away.


I say lets head out and Screw this one up............


----------



## Lightningllc

No snow, 19 degrees. What to do today??? Tj what's your plans.


----------



## bln

I have a question. My wife has a friend that works for cash and collects welfare as well as food stamps. Am I an arse for not letting her come to our house? My wife isn't the one who thinks so. Her cousin who is also on public assistance but actually needs it (doesn't abuse it) does.


----------



## Superior L & L

Your house, your choice !!!!


----------



## 2FAST4U

Lightningllc;1571029 said:


> No snow, 19 degrees. What to do today??? Tj what's your plans.


Beer, football, and maybe salting in the morning!!


----------



## TheXpress2002

Snow tonight will be very difficult to pinpoint but the bulk of it looks to stay south of 94 with less than one inch at most 

The next few days will be bitterly cold with some spots easily 5-10 below over night.

Again depending on the winds some bands might set up and give us a dusting. 

We are still on track for a very light and fluffy 4-6 inches Thursday and Friday


----------



## snowman6

Thank Ryan.


----------



## 2FAST4U

TheXpress2002;1571153 said:


> Snow tonight will be very difficult to pinpoint but the bulk of it looks to stay south of 94 with less than one inch at most
> 
> The next few days will be bitterly cold with some spots easily 5-10 below over night.
> 
> Again depending on the winds some bands might set up and give us a dusting.
> 
> We are still on track for a very light and fluffy 4-6 inches Thursday and Friday


Thanks Ryan, I'll take light and fluffy


----------



## M & D LAWN

TheXpress2002;1571153 said:


> Snow tonight will be very difficult to pinpoint but the bulk of it looks to stay south of 94 with less than one inch at most
> 
> The next few days will be bitterly cold with some spots easily 5-10 below over night.
> 
> Again depending on the winds some bands might set up and give us a dusting.
> 
> We are still on track for a very light and fluffy 4-6 inches Thursday and Friday


Do you have a projected timeline?


----------



## caitlyncllc

bln;1571052 said:


> I have a question. My wife has a friend that works for cash and collects welfare as well as food stamps. Am I an arse for not letting her come to our house? My wife isn't the one who thinks so. Her cousin who is also on public assistance but actually needs it (doesn't abuse it) does.


Nope, you are not. She is part of the problem along with the rest of the non-working class of society. Its great to have help for those who need it. If you dont need it, dont use it or abuse it. It just makes life harder on the rest of us who actually work for a living.


----------



## bln

Thanks guys. She was over just after Christmas and that is when I put my foot down. She wanted to know why her professionally done christmas picture wasn't hanging on our fridge. I just said that then it would be like here is the family I'm supporting. She didn't think it was funny, but I was dying. Long story short I kicked her out and my wife has to leave the house to see her.


----------



## Lightningllc

Brad, I hate you say this but blood is thicker than water. Not good making her leave to see her family it will create a lot of tension and resentment. 

Sometimes biting your tongue is the best thing you can do for a marriage. Trust me my inlaws live with me, there has been so many fights over it, but in the end I love my wife and sometimes you have to compermise. Tough but that's marriage. 

Just my $.02


----------



## bln

Justin, it is her friend that isn't allowed over. Her cousin is. I even invited her cousin and kids to live with us rent free when she lost the home.


----------



## Lightningllc

Friends no biggie. Kick her to the curb.


----------



## bln

That is what I thought.


----------



## snowman6

Looks like fun.

http://grib2.com/gfs/CONUS_GFS0P5_SFC_ACCUM-SNOW_120HR.gif


----------



## magnatrac

Expess thanks for the updates it will be nice to see some real snow around here again. On a side note with the temps back down and expected to crash along with lower humidity a "blizzard warning" has been issued for my yard !!!










I plan on running for atleast the next 3 or 4 days straight. There is a 4' pile left in the backround from earlier this month. I plan on parking the B.Y.B. on top of that once the winds die down a bit more. The wind is great for spreading the snow but makes it tough to make a tall pile for the "launch" on the sledding hill !!!


----------



## TheXpress2002

snowman6;1571277 said:


> Looks like fun.
> 
> http://grib2.com/gfs/CONUS_GFS0P5_SFC_ACCUM-SNOW_120HR.gif


It has the right idea. This will show everything for the next 120 hours at a 10 to 1 ratio, LES included. With the system mostly overnight Thursday ratios will be closer at 20 to 1 so totals may be higher than that map.


----------



## terrapro

Wouldn't mind salting for the next 5 nights.


----------



## snowman6

TheXpress2002;1571286 said:


> It has the right idea. This will show everything for the next 120 hours at a 10 to 1 ratio, LES included. With the system mostly overnight Thursday ratios will be closer at 20 to 1 so totals may be higher than that map.


Oh wow, Is there a map that you know of on WXCASTER that shows the 20 to1?


----------



## TJSNOW

Lightningllc;1571029 said:


> No snow, 19 degrees. What to do today??? Tj what's your plans.


................Thumbs Up


----------



## snowman6

terrapro;1571297 said:


> Wouldn't mind salting for the next 5 nights.


X2 easypayup


----------



## terrapro

snowman6;1571318 said:


> X2 easypayup


Temps are real low at night though, might have to squirt just to make sure I have a lower freeze temp.


----------



## thandrinos

things have been getting boring at the shop with no snow so we found a good application for the salter....


----------



## snowman6

terrapro;1571332 said:


> Temps are real low at night though, might have to squirt just to make sure I have a lower freeze temp.


:laughing::laughing:


----------



## TheXpress2002

snowman6;1571312 said:


> Oh wow, Is there a map that you know of on WXCASTER that shows the 20 to1?


No, Google meteogram generator. Location is KDTX and you can change the ratio


----------



## snowman6

TheXpress2002;1571353 said:


> No, Google meteogram generator. Location is KDTX and you can change the ratio


Cool. Thanks


----------



## CSC Contracting

Everything covered from Grand Rapids to M-52 along 94 flurries starting in AA.


----------



## snowman6

Dusting down and almost to coating and still snowing in brighton


----------



## Lightningllc

What to do. What to do???? Light. Light dusting


----------



## Green Glacier

Chelsea covered


----------



## TheXpress2002

Hit the lots now before the morning chaos ensues


----------



## Allor Outdoor

Such a SLIGHT dusting here....we are hitting our "opens" and waiting a bit on HOA's.


----------



## terrapro

Good 1/2 down here. Been out for awhile now.wouldn't mind if it would stop now.


----------



## redskinsfan34

.75" down in Dexter. I drive 4 miles towards Ann Arbor and there's nothing. Not one flake. Very spotty.


----------



## TheXpress2002

Heavier bands will be moving through within the next 2 hours


----------



## snowfighter83

salt salt salt


----------



## Ice Melters.biz

*Salt - brine - bagged*

*ROCK SALT - BRINE - DRAGON MELT - PELADOW​*
ROCK SALT - $69 per yard
DRAGON MELT - $369 per pallet
PELADOW - $644 per pallet​
SALT BRINE - 19 CENTS PER GALLON PICKED UP​22 CENTS PER GALLON DELIVERED (2,500 gallons within 12 miles)​
90/10 PREMIUM BLEND (sodium and calcium) - 23 cents per gallon picked up​
MC, VISA, AM EX​


----------



## terrapro

**** won't stop! Damn I hate day snow and apping twice and having to convince customers I had to app twice...


----------



## Metro Lawn

Nothing on the cams downtown to St. Clair Shores.


----------



## Superior L & L

Full app on everything up here. Lots 50-60% covered. Roads are real bad. Such a bad time for the county to get out and catch up.


----------



## Lightningllc

Nothing like fighting traffic , so much for shop cleaning day.


----------



## Superior L & L

Ice Melters.biz;1571928 said:


> *ROCK SALT - BRINE - DRAGON MELT - PELADOW​*
> ROCK SALT - $39 per yard
> DRAGON MELT - $169 per pallet
> PELADOW - $244 per pallet​
> SALT BRINE - 11 CENTS PER GALLON PICKED UP​15CENTS PER GALLON DELIVERED (2,500 gallons within 12 miles)​
> 90/10 PREMIUM BLEND (sodium and calcium) - 17 cents per gallon picked up​
> MC, VISA, AM EX​


Wow !!! That's a great deal. Do you guys deliver at that price


----------



## M & D LAWN

Anything downriver yet?


----------



## bln

Can anyone cover me on 2 sites in west Bloomfield/ Commerce? They use roughly a ton between the 2. My salt ruck went down. Please call me at (248)-982-5263. Thank you.


----------



## P&M Landscaping

Anywhere south of north line is covered and needs salt


----------



## terrapro

Sunny blue skies now.


----------



## tmltrans

Very narrow bands, 2 1/2" in Manchester, (S.W. Washtenaw Cty.)


----------



## TheXpress2002

South of 94 in A2 is reporting is the same in spots


----------



## superiorsnowrem

TheXpress2002;1572119 said:


> South of 94 in A2 is reporting is the same in spots


It looks like 1.5" in Ann Arbor. But it's still coming down. I'm thinking its about at the point to start plowing. What do you think


----------



## terrapro

Wow must have picked up some steam after leaving my area. Still blue skies and sunny here.


----------



## redskinsfan34

Judging by the radar it looks like it's just about done. About an inch in Scio Twp.


----------



## gunsworth

Less than an inch royal oak, bham.

And anyone know of a place to get hardwood mulch near howell (96 and pinkney rd). Got a stupid little 4yd job tomorrow and would rather get it closer to there than hauling it all the way out there.


----------



## TKO1

One inch of powder at 275 & 94


----------



## redskinsfan34

gunsworth;1572182 said:


> Less than an inch royal oak, bham.
> 
> And anyone know of a place to get hardwood mulch near howell (96 and pinkney rd). Got a stupid little 4yd job tomorrow and would rather get it closer to there than hauling it all the way out there.


It's a little ways away but closer than where you're at. Broadscape on Whitmore Lk. Rd. off of 23 at the North Territorial Rd. exit.


----------



## procut

Aern't the mulch piles going to be frozen?


----------



## terrapro

gunsworth;1572182 said:


> Less than an inch royal oak, bham.
> 
> And anyone know of a place to get hardwood mulch near howell (96 and pinkney rd). Got a stupid little 4yd job tomorrow and would rather get it closer to there than hauling it all the way out there.


Yeah, Lucy's would be the only place open because they sell salt. It's on M59 like a mile east off from 96 Burkart Rd exit (517)546-8030. You can tell them I sent you if you want.


----------



## TGS Inc.

Oh I just love being micromanaged by a guy wearing a suit...

First call: Don't service our school system today we're going to handle it.

Me: OK, so you are telling me to not do a thing to all of your lots and walks...

Next call: Um, this is more than I thought it would be. We aren't able to do it...Go ahead and "do what you do"...


Yes...Thats what I thought!! lol


----------



## Superior L & L

gunsworth;1572182 said:


> Less than an inch royal oak, bham.
> 
> And anyone know of a place to get hardwood mulch near howell (96 and pinkney rd). Got a stupid little 4yd job tomorrow and would rather get it closer to there than hauling it all the way out there.


Support a fell members business. 
Great deal products on old 23 in Brighton. If they have any in stock. Used some last year and it was really nice stuff


----------



## Tscape

Superior L & L;1572227 said:


> Support a fell members business.
> Great deal products on old 23 in Brighton. If they have any in stock. Used some last year and it was really nice stuff


+1! and I'll make it easy for you:

*4812 South Old US Highway 23 Brighton, MI 48114
(810) 588-4048*


----------



## wondo

My lots and drives in wixom/commerce had maybe 1/2" my lots in farmington didn't have anything.


----------



## bln

I have to give a shot out to Steve from a Cut Above. He bailed me out and went above and beyond. Thank you.


----------



## terrapro

Coming down again pretty good. Guess I will load up with LCC tonight.


----------



## Frankland

Express how is it looking for thurs night-Friday?


----------



## TheXpress2002

Sticking with the 4-6 for right now. Models have trended to a slower phase and slightly southeast meaning less snow for us (still pushable) but as we get closer I expect it to trend back northwest

On another note whiteout conditions on US23 and Silverlake road right now.


----------



## bln

Thank you Ryan. Hope its less.


----------



## redskinsfan34

NOAA is calling for next to nothing? Guess we'll 
see how it plays out.


----------



## Luther

Superior L & L;1572227 said:


> Support a fell members business.
> Great deal products on old 23 in Brighton. If they have any in stock. Used some last year and it was really nice stuff





Tscape;1572287 said:


> +1! and I'll make it easy for you:
> 
> *4812 South Old US Highway 23 Brighton, MI 48114
> (810) 588-4048*


Thanks much guys! :salute:


----------



## Luther

TheXpress2002;1572442 said:


> On another note whiteout conditions on US23 and Silverlake road right now.


Which Silverlake? Fenton or Green Oak?


----------



## newhere

Fenton has been coming down at a pretty good clip the last 30 min. Very fine powder. 

Roads are covered again and i just looked at one lot that was salted good and its half covered again right now.


----------



## Lightningllc

Jim it's been a white out at my house at silver lake just east of 23. For a while now. My salted driveway is covered.


----------



## Luther

Sweet! Looks to be a busy week.


----------



## Lightningllc

Yes it does. Hey how do you like the snow-ex spreaders. You guys using liquid with rock??


----------



## terrapro

High of 8deg tomorrow! Holy shiat!!!!


----------



## Luther

Lightningllc;1572568 said:


> Yes it does. Hey how do you like the snow-ex spreaders.
> 
> No comment.
> 
> You guys using liquid with rock??


Will be tomorrow. Loading up with 90/10.


----------



## TJSNOW

Lightningllc;1572568 said:


> Yes it does. *Hey how do you like the snow-ex spreaders. *You guys using liquid with rock??





TCLA;1572588 said:


> Will be tomorrow. Loading up with 90/10.


.......................:salute:.............:waving:


----------



## terrapro

Ehh just went for a drive. Nothing left here but snow white lots.....white with salt residue and dry as a bone that is.


----------



## Luther

Bummer. Was hoping that wasn't the case.


----------



## Lightningllc

Well that was fun. Don't buy fuel from speedway. One of the trucks fuel water froze up and we just changed the fuel filter and drained the bowl last week.


----------



## terrapro

TCLA;1572666 said:


> Bummer. Was hoping that wasn't the case.


Hey there is still a chance of late night lake effect. I did only make it through a couple sites before calling it so I'll make the full rounds in the morning but without anymore moisture I don't see anything needing attention. Everything that was salted this morning is dry and white with residue...my stuff anyway.



Lightningllc;1572679 said:


> Well that was fun. Don't buy fuel from speedway. One of the trucks fuel water froze up and we just changed the fuel filter and drained the bowl last week.


The speedway on GR and on D19 here is always packed and there are people waiting, I never understood that cause I really only Mobil my vehicles. I figured they have a good deal for exclusive customers or something.


----------



## ACutAbovemi

Man thats a bummer...I'm a pretty loyal speedway guy. I pay the same price as most gas station and I get free stuff. I'm loyal because I average 3-400 a year in FREE gas because of the points.

I'm heading out at 4am to check sites and touch up lots that had lots of cars.


----------



## Green Glacier

Anyone know where to get liquid in AA


----------



## snowfighter83

goin out to salt..


----------



## Luther

Green Glacier;1572871 said:


> Anyone know where to get liquid in AA


Wolverine doesn't have liquid?


----------



## 2FAST4U

Salting taking place south of hall road, theres even snow


----------



## terrapro

Man its cold out!


----------



## TheXpress2002

Wednesday we can see 1-2 inches of lake effect. Again depends on the bands and where they set up.



Here comes the northwest trend for Thursday night and Friday. Really bad timing and duration. Looks to start about midnight and go through 4pm Friday. Sticking with 4-6 inches


----------



## TheXpress2002

Green Glacier;1572871 said:


> Anyone know where to get liquid in AA


Michigan Greenscape in Ypsi is the only place I know in the area


----------



## artans

Sites in Troy and Warren where good from yesterday.


----------



## redskinsfan34

TheXpress2002;1572894 said:


> Wednesday we can see 1-2 inches of lake effect. Again depends on the bands and where they set up.
> 
> Here comes the northwest trend for Thursday night and Friday. Really bad timing and duration. Looks to start about midnight and go through 4pm Friday. Sticking with 4-6 inches


Thanks Ryan. NOAA is coming around to your way of thinking since last night.


----------



## snowman6

Thanks xpress. Any idea on a time frame for the 1-2 on wednesday?


----------



## caitlyncllc

Wow, you are one popular guy Ryan. 
Thanks for your efforts.


----------



## TheXpress2002

snowman6;1572961 said:


> Thanks xpress. Any idea on a time frame for the 1-2 on wednesday?


It will swing through in the morning and last all day. Temps following the system will drop again and will easily be below zero Wednesday night with very windy conditions.

Not trying to jump ahead but we have a lot on our plate going forward. We have touched on the Wednesday and Thurs night/Fri events. We also have a system early next week that looks to moderate temps back to livable conditions and bring one heck of a system. Models have been consistent with someone from Chicago to Detroit getting pounded. We may start out as a mix changing to heavy snow but it's a tad to early to call. Following that system will be another arctic shot with clipper after clipper after clipper. Then we get into the VooDoo weather and our 53 day cycle from Christmas week.


----------



## bln

Thank you Ryan. You scare me with Voodoo weather.


----------



## TGS Inc.

TheXpress2002;1573020 said:


> It will swing through in the morning and last all day. Temps following the system will drop again and will easily be below zero Wednesday night with very windy conditions.
> 
> Not trying to jump ahead but we have a lot on our plate going forward. We have touched on the Wednesday and Thurs night/Fri events. We also have a system early next week that looks to moderate temps back to livable conditions and bring one heck of a system. Models have been consistent with someone from Chicago to Detroit getting pounded. We may start out as a mix changing to heavy snow but it's a tad to early to call. Following that system will be another arctic shot with clipper after clipper after clipper. Then we get into the VooDoo weather and our 53 day cycle from Christmas week.


You 'da man Ryan!! Thanks!

:salute: Thumbs Up


----------



## terrapro

bln;1573090 said:


> Thank you Ryan. You scare me with *Voodoo weather*.


Yeah, me too. What would that mean 50deg at day and -5deg at night with 10" of snow?


----------



## bln

How dare you say 10'' of snow.


----------



## TheXpress2002

terrapro;1573115 said:


> Yeah, me too. What would that mean 50deg at day and -5deg at night with 10" of snow?


I say that because there is no hard scientific evidence behind it just a theroy from a respected meteorologist (Lezak) from the midwest


----------



## BCE Outdoor

bln;1573130 said:


> How dare you say 10'' of snow.


10" of snow is ok somewhere, it would be nice to be able to go snowmobiling at some point this winter.


----------



## alternative

TheXpress2002;1573131 said:


> I say that because there is no hard scientific evidence behind it just a theroy from a respected meteorologist (Lezak) from the midwest


I too have heard of this "Voodoo" pattern-- about so many days out - kinda like a rebound storm scenerio..wierd sh^t


----------



## Green Glacier

TheXpress2002;1572895 said:


> Michigan Greenscape in Ypsi is the only place I know in the area


Thank's Ryan


----------



## Green Glacier

TheXpress2002;1573020 said:


> It will swing through in the morning and last all day. Temps following the system will drop again and will easily be below zero Wednesday night with very windy conditions.
> 
> Not trying to jump ahead but we have a lot on our plate going forward. We have touched on the Wednesday and Thurs night/Fri events. We also have a system early next week that looks to moderate temps back to livable conditions and bring one heck of a system. Models have been consistent with someone from Chicago to Detroit getting pounded. We may start out as a mix changing to heavy snow but it's a tad to early to call. Following that system will be another arctic shot with clipper after clipper after clipper. Then we get into the VooDoo weather and our 53 day cycle from Christmas week.


Thank's again payup


----------



## Summerlawn

Xpress. Does the 1-2" Wednesday and 4-6 on Friday include the Lansing area or do I need to come down there?


----------



## Moonlighter

Thanks for the heads up Express!


----------



## terrapro

bln;1573130 said:


> How dare you say 10'' of snow.


Over the course of two weeks Thumbs Up



TheXpress2002;1573131 said:


> I say that because there is no hard scientific evidence behind it just a theroy from a respected meteorologist (Lezak) from the midwest


Gottcha, thanks again Ryan!


----------



## bln

Ok, I hope so.


----------



## gunsworth

Summerlawn;1573179 said:


> Xpress. Does the 1-2" Wednesday and 4-6 on Friday include the Lansing area or do I need to come down there?


And guessing.les for areas further north, ie royal oak, bham, bloomfield?


----------



## TJSNOW

Its so cold out there my Beer is freezing in a matter of minutes........:salute:


----------



## Frankland

Looks like the storm Friday is a total bust, looks like only about a 1/2", a salting at most, what you thinking express?


----------



## bln

I hope your right Frank. It is not that I hate plowing its the timing of this one.


----------



## terrapro

bln;1573385 said:


> I hope your right Frank. It is not that I hate plowing its the timing of this one.


If it IS during the day I wouldn't mind a lighter snow. One salt in the morning and another at night.


----------



## GimmeSnow!!

I like getting accumulation throughout the day get to service in the morning, then open up driving lanes, then go back at night. More money to bill out as long as everything and everyone works as planned.


----------



## snowman6

Ch 4 said an inch + for late Thursday into Friday. More for suburbs


----------



## alternative

Channel 4 can get "bent" Thumbs Up


----------



## P&M Landscaping

Light coating downriver on my unsalted drive...


----------



## terrapro

I have a light coating on my vehicles and walk, didn't really expect that. We will see what comes of it in the morning.


----------



## terrapro

I need a new vibrator for a tailgate salter, Russo had Karrier Z80 at $160 shipped. Has anyone used Russo before or should I just call Karrier tomorrow?


----------



## TGS Inc.

We have so much residual salt on lots and walks I think we will be good for tonights "snow"...


----------



## snow_man_48045

TGS Inc.;1573714 said:


> We have so much residual salt on lots and walks I think we will be good for tonights "snow"...


And for most of tomorrows snow also


----------



## terrapro

TGS Inc.;1573714 said:


> We have so much residual salt on lots and walks I think we will be good for tonights "snow"...


I want to say that also but it is still just barely coming down here and already sticking on a lot two houses down from me that got treated this AM. At about 1/8" right now on my trucks.


----------



## gunsworth

terrapro;1573698 said:


> I need a new vibrator for a tailgate salter, Russo had Karrier Z80 at $160 shipped. Has anyone used Russo before or should I just call Karrier tomorrow?


angelos has the buyers one for about the same price. ive goten 2 from them, and so has my dad, no probs


----------



## procut

@ terrapro - I've ordered from Russo before with good luck.


----------



## snowman6

Very slowly coming down in milford. Sticking to cars and alittle on walks and lots


----------



## Milwaukee

terrapro;1573698 said:


> I need a new vibrator for a tailgate salter, Russo had Karrier Z80 at $160 shipped. Has anyone used Russo before or should I just call Karrier tomorrow?


http://www.ebay.com/itm/360503599366?hlp=false

http://compare.ebay.com/like/140857...iceItemTypes&var=sbar&_lwgsi=y&cbt=y&bigimg=y


----------



## terrapro

gunsworth;1573742 said:


> angelos has the buyers one for about the same price. ive goten 2 from them, and so has my dad, no probs


Thanks. Unless Angelos changed their customer service I don't feel like giving them my money.



procut;1573748 said:


> @ terrapro - I've ordered from Russo before with good luck.


Think I will order in the AM thanks!


----------



## TGS Inc.

Well I have a light coating here in Dearborn on untreated surfaces...Will be going out to scope out some sites around 11:30 tonight.


----------



## Frankland

1/2" to 1" on ground already from city if Wayne towards Dearborn still coming down hard!


----------



## grassmaster06

Any info on 96 and Newburgh area


----------



## esshakim

Nothing down here in Southfield area


----------



## grassmaster06

I just drove from Wyandotte to Dix and south field and through Dearborn and a good coating and continued down south field to 96 outer dr and nothing much north of Michigan ave


----------



## TGS Inc.

This is certainly a strange one!! My shop at Inkster / Mi Ave about 1.25" of powder. Same along Michigan Ave through Wayne. My Canton jobs at Mi Ave west of 275 are bone dry! Detroit a little hit or miss. Downriver it fades less and less as you go South of 94.

This is an interesting one!


----------



## PowersTree

bln;1573385 said:


> I hope your right Frank. It is not that I hate plowing its the timing of this one.


I agree!!! We just had a baby, and they spent 6 days in the hospital because mom was running a fever. They got released on Sunday, and I had to rush my girl in on Monday morning. So now momma is admitted in the hospital and I'm home with a newborn. We have no idea when she will be released as they found she had an enlarged heart and liver now, but they're not sure what caused it.

I wouldnt wish for no snow very often......but this is one of those times. I really don't need the stress of a big storm.


----------



## caitlyncllc

Cole- i have also ordered from Russo. I had them ship me a set of plow lights, and one of the lenses broke on the first plow without anything impacting it. I called them and they sent me a new set at no charge. No issues with the lights since then. Thumbs up for good customer service


----------



## terrapro

caitlyncllc;1573951 said:


> Cole- i have also ordered from Russo. I had them ship me a set of plow lights, and one of the lenses broke on the first plow without anything impacting it. I called them and they sent me a new set at no charge. No issues with the lights since then. Thumbs up for good customer service


Sounds good!


----------



## caitlyncllc

PowersTree;1573931 said:


> I agree!!! We just had a baby, and they spent 6 days in the hospital because mom was running a fever. They got released on Sunday, and I had to rush my girl in on Monday morning. So now momma is admitted in the hospital and I'm home with a newborn. We have no idea when she will be released as they found she had an enlarged heart and liver now, but they're not sure what caused it.
> 
> I wouldnt wish for no snow very often......but this is one of those times. I really don't need the stress of a big storm.


I will be praying for your family. Hope it is in Gods plan for her to go home healthy.


----------



## bln

Wish you the best Neil.


----------



## redskinsfan34

Hope everything turns out ok, Powers.


----------



## thandrinos

For the downriver area the marathon on Dix a little south of Southfield has diesel for 3.64 credit. I believe the cheapest in town


----------



## 2FAST4U

So accuweather has all ready jumped past this storm, which they only have a coating to 3" forcasted to sunday night which they have 2-4 forcasted. Whats up with that? Still planning everything off your forcast Ryan thanks again.

Powers, we'll all be thinking about you and your family.


----------



## TheXpress2002

Drive a mile snow.....drive another mile bone dry......drive another mile an inch of snow.....drive a mile bare pavement. Crazy crazy morning


----------



## TheXpress2002

Still looks like a solid inch of snow tonight for the entire area. 

Models have no agreement with regards to Friday. Latest indications are for a Friday event starting at 6am'ish with a steady snow all day into the overnight hours. Factors to play a role in how much snow we receive are the exact track, what role does Lake Michigan play, and the temps. A more northern track means more snow. Banding off of Lake Michigan means more snow. Lower temps mean a higher ratio and it means more snow. Now the same can be said for the complete opposite stated above and the forecast will bust. I am leaning hard on lake enhancement and banding. I am leaning towards colder temps with taking into consideration lower QPF. So I honestly feel there could be a few surprises.

After that system another one looks to clip us Sunday night with around an inch of snow. 

With next week temps do moderate back to freezing. This so called rain system that is being talked about has no substance. All indications are for a winter system and an impressive one at that.

With this pattern there is no end in sight.


----------



## redskinsfan34

TheXpress2002;1574095 said:


> Still looks like a solid inch of snow tonight for the entire area.
> 
> Models have no agreement with regards to Friday. Latest indications are for a Friday event starting at 6am'ish with a steady snow all day into the overnight hours. Factors to play a role in how much snow we receive are the exact track, what role does Lake Michigan play, and the temps. A more northern track means more snow. Banding off of Lake Michigan means more snow. Lower temps mean a higher ratio and it means more snow. Now the same can be said for the complete opposite stated above and the forecast will bust. I am leaning hard on lake enhancement and banding. I am leaning towards colder temps with taking into consideration lower QPF. So I honestly feel there could be a few surprises.
> 
> After that system another one looks to clip us Sunday night with around an inch of snow.
> 
> With next week temps do moderate back to freezing. This so called rain system that is being talked about has no substance. All indications are for a winter system and an impressive one at that.
> 
> With this pattern there is no end in sight.


Are you still kinda leaning towards 4 to 6"?


----------



## terrapro

Just started a light snow out again.


----------



## snowman6

Light snow in novi


----------



## RoystonLawn

TheXpress2002;1574095 said:


> Still looks like a solid inch of snow tonight for the entire area.
> 
> Models have no agreement with regards to Friday. Latest indications are for a Friday event starting at 6am'ish with a steady snow all day into the overnight hours. Factors to play a role in how much snow we receive are the exact track, what role does Lake Michigan play, and the temps. A more northern track means more snow. Banding off of Lake Michigan means more snow. Lower temps mean a higher ratio and it means more snow. Now the same can be said for the complete opposite stated above and the forecast will bust. I am leaning hard on lake enhancement and banding. I am leaning towards colder temps with taking into consideration lower QPF. So I honestly feel there could be a few surprises.
> 
> After that system another one looks to clip us Sunday night with around an inch of snow.
> 
> With next week temps do moderate back to freezing. This so called rain system that is being talked about has no substance. All indications are for a winter system and an impressive one at that.
> 
> With this pattern there is no end in sight.


Thumbs Up:redbounce


----------



## Lightningllc

DEFCON 9. Hurry man the troops.


----------



## Superior L & L

We have so much salt on our lots it's going to melt the next inch of snow we get on contact


----------



## Luther

Let's hope for 1 1/4" of snow then!


----------



## Lightningllc

These daytime flurries are starting to turn 96 by Milford road alittle white. 

Why is it that lake effect goes down 96 almost every time and it snows 2 miles north and 2 miles south. WTH.


----------



## terrapro

It's taking the expressway...

I was just out and about, it's still lightly snowing here but nothing is sticking.


----------



## TGS Inc.

TCLA;1574268 said:


> Let's hope for 1 1/4" of snow then!


YES!!! Thumbs Up



terrapro;1574311 said:


> It's taking the expressway...
> 
> I was just out and about, it's still lightly snowing here but nothing is sticking.


:laughing: Awesome!!


----------



## Do It All Do It Right

Leaving downtown non treated surfaces showing a dusting.


----------



## TheXpress2002

Quick update. 

4 pm GFS has jogged the Friday system, you guessed it further north as it did with the 10am run and the 4am run from earlier today. NWS is starting to come around to the idea and has 2-4 now for the area. It also looks like it may start earlier but this was the first run to do so in a couple days so I will hold off on starting Thursday evening for a couple more runs


----------



## terrapro

TheXpress2002;1574509 said:


> Quick update.
> 
> 4 pm GFS has jogged the Friday system, you guessed it further north as it did with the 10am run and the 4am run from earlier today. NWS is starting to come around to the idea and has 2-4 now for the area. It also looks like it may start earlier but this was the first run to do so in a couple days so I will hold off on starting Thursday evening for a couple more runs


Is this more of a Southeast or coming from the Northwest kinda storm for Thursday? Thanks!


----------



## bln

Thanks ryan


----------



## Superior L & L

Thanks for the heads up Ryan. Is the higher amounts to the south ?


----------



## TheXpress2002

No should be for everyone south of 69. You will also get some nice LES tonight being downwind of Lake Huron


----------



## hosejockey4506

Thanks express


----------



## alternative

Ryan, whats the timing of tonights snow(1")? after midnight? done by 4am? 
that would be nice..


----------



## TheXpress2002

Sean, east side will have to contend with LES off of Huron. Bands could develop and drop some quick snow. Look for the winds to shift from the north and then your snows will begin. Looks to be after midnight.


----------



## TheXpress2002

terrapro;1574539 said:


> Is this more of a Southeast or coming from the Northwest kinda storm for Thursday? Thanks!


Its a clipper that will phase with a southeastern system.


----------



## Lightningllc

In Brighton we have a good dusting now. It's coming down real fine. 

I sure hope we don't get Lake Huron and Lake Michigan lake effect at the same time.


----------



## terrapro

Lightningllc;1574740 said:


> In Brighton we have a good dusting now. It's coming down real fine.
> 
> I sure hope we don't get Lake Huron and Lake Michigan lake effect at the same time.


Yeah same here, been doing it all day even in the sunshine. 3pm lot checks were looking like the salt was almost used up. I am expecting to be salting in the AM.

Both sides lake effect would be crazy, can't say I've ever experienced that one.


----------



## snowfighter83

going out to salt.


----------



## Superior L & L

Hate nights like tonight. Lay down to sleep till 2:30 to salt, yet no sleepy for me. When i dont know if its a plow or a push i get worryed. All it takes is a nice lake effect band to set up over us and i could be waking up to 3" of snow.


----------



## alternative

Superior L & L;1575063 said:


> Hate nights like tonight. Lay down to sleep till 2:30 to salt, yet no sleepy for me. When i dont know if its a plow or a push i get worryed. All it takes is a nice lake effect band to set up over us and i could be waking up to 3" of snow.


whats the difference - a plow or a push?

Just a salting over here...

Slept like a normal day for me * up about a hour too early....


----------



## Lightningllc

You know what pisses me off. Is when you smell plastic burning and then you have no dash or running lights. I guess it's hazards tonight.


----------



## hosejockey4506

weighmaster at 23 and Center Road and way master at 23 and Clyde road


----------



## 2FAST4U

And....NWS has backed tomorrow down to 1-3 and the tv guys are at 1-2. Guess we'll see tomorrow. Still planning on your forcast Ryan


----------



## Superior L & L

alternative;1575065 said:


> whats the difference - a plow or a push?
> 
> Just a salting over here...
> 
> Slept like a normal day for me * up about a hour too early....


Lol. I guess I'm a little tired. Plow or salt


----------



## terrapro

How much is central hydraulics? I know its not cheap but is there a cheaper way then really expensive or is it always really expensive?


----------



## redskinsfan34

Not cheap.


----------



## hosejockey4506

terrapro;1575113 said:


> How much is central hydraulics? I know its not cheap but is there a cheaper way then really expensive or is it always really expensive?


we just paid 2 grand to get our truck plumbed. included a aux 15 gallon tank and all lines. i mounted the pump and the tailgate spreader.

seemed pricey until you add up all the hose fittings and the aux. tank


----------



## Superior L & L

terrapro;1575113 said:


> How much is central hydraulics? I know its not cheap but is there a cheaper way then really expensive or is it always really expensive?


Both trucks we had done were in the $6500-7000 range. With stainless spreaders


----------



## terrapro

Okay I usually just do everything by myself. I have a guy wanting to get rid of a tailgate for a couple hundred so About how much should I pay for the rest...pump lines ex.?


----------



## hosejockey4506

I would venture the pump and engine mount kit in the 1000-1500 range plus 2000-2500 for plumbing. Does he have the control valves


----------



## terrapro

Damn. I am just getting sick and tired of frozen salt and broken ****. It sounded good for a while but I might as well buy a brand new box for that price.


----------



## Superior L & L

The stainless spreader is about $2500. So all the tank, plumbing controller is about $4500. Worth every penny in my eyes


----------



## 2FAST4U

26 and mound, anyone over there? Whats the snow like


----------



## gunsworth

Anyone know of anyone looking for work who can run a plow truck. Somehow my dad still hasn't lined up a driver, got lucky with my brothers home from college the last storms. PM me their phone number if so


----------



## TheXpress2002

Hope we are all having fun...

Tomorrows system looks to start just before daybreak. Some models have the snow coming in at 2am but I think the onset will be delayed. Snow looks to be light at first and intensify throughout the day. Models are suggesting the higher rates of snowfall may not be until the afternoon. Taking into consideration the bulk of the snow will fall during the day I honestly feel a 3-5 inch snow is attainable with current data.

With regards to the system Sunday afternoon and overnight. Currently it is a snow and sleet mix with 2-3 accumulation. If there is less sleet involved then 4 inches may not be out of the question. 

Now next week had only one system and now has split it into two systems. The first one on Tuesday will yes be rain. (Oops, my bad) the following system will be here on Thursday and yes this one will be snow. The system will also usher back in the cold air, leading to clipper after clipper after clipper.


----------



## Strictly Snow

gunsworth;1575270 said:


> Anyone know of anyone looking for work who can run a plow truck. Somehow my dad still hasn't lined up a driver, got lucky with my brothers home from college the last storms. PM me their phone number if so


If you get lucky and have more numbers than you can use send them my way we are 2 drivers short


----------



## Lightningllc

Central hydrylics costs $5000 to $5500 installed. 

This includes a clutch pump, mixing valve, spreader controls, dump lever, plumbing, electrical, mounting spreader

A stainless steel spreader costs $2500


$7500 is normal price. If you do it yourself knock off $1500


----------



## bln

Just an Email notification thanking Ryan for his forecasts.


----------



## terrapro

Superior L & L;1575168 said:


> The stainless spreader is about $2500. So all the tank, plumbing controller is about $4500. Worth every penny in my eyes


Yeah, I am really sick and tired of 10min jobs taking 40+ because something breaks or doesn't work right. Frozen/clumpy salt or stuck solenoid valve... I just want something that works atleast 90% of the time and can work hard too. I'll have to put it on next seasons want list.



Lightningllc;1575316 said:


> Central hydrylics costs $5000 to $5500 installed.
> 
> This includes a clutch pump, mixing valve, spreader controls, dump lever, plumbing, electrical, mounting spreader
> 
> A stainless steel spreader costs $2500
> 
> $7500 is normal price. If you do it yourself knock off $1500


Definately would have to add a couple jobs to help make it profitable though $7500 is a big chunk. Just the thought of having something that works great almost all the time has me salivating though.....


----------



## Tscape

terrapro;1575374 said:


> Yeah, I am really sick and tired of 10min jobs taking 40+ because something breaks or doesn't work right. Frozen/clumpy salt or stuck solenoid valve... I just want something that works atleast 90% of the time and can work hard too. I'll have to put it on next seasons want list.
> 
> Definately would have to add a couple jobs to help make it profitable though $7500 is a big chunk. Just the thought of having something that works great almost all the time has me salivating though.....


Try one of these: http://detroit.craigslist.org/wyn/for/3566321074.html

Hydro units have no clutch, gearbox, upper or lower spnner shaft chain. Way more reliable!


----------



## terrapro

Tscape;1575475 said:


> Try one of these: http://detroit.craigslist.org/wyn/for/3566321074.html
> 
> Hydro units have no clutch, gearbox, upper or lower spnner shaft chain. Way more reliable!


Or jeeze in brighton there is a whole 1ton truck with plow central hydros and a undertailgate spreader already on it for $7500.

Anyone here use the SnowEx 2400?


----------



## TGS Inc.

Anyone have an old conveyor chain (really just need a few links) from an air-flo 2 yard salter?? I have to order a replacement but hoping to keep it running in the meantime...Thanks!

Wayne


----------



## hosejockey4506

they have them in stock at angelos


----------



## Superior L & L

TGS Inc.;1575588 said:


> Anyone have an old conveyor chain (really just need a few links) from an air-flo 2 yard salter?? I have to order a replacement but hoping to keep it running in the meantime...Thanks!
> 
> Wayne


I'm sorry just pitched one in our dumpster last week. Lasted 6 years with some links replaced. Pick up a replacement from Angelo's for $300


----------



## alternative

how dope is this.....Lol
Van plow

and i just picked up one of these as a "backup" emergency salter unit, possibly mount to the quad also... got a good deal on it.


----------



## gunsworth

alternative;1575803 said:


> how dope is this.....Lol
> Van plow
> 
> and i just picked up one of these as a "backup" emergency salter unit, possibly mount to the quad also... got a good deal on it.


im suprised it has straight panels in the rear lol


----------



## Superior L & L

Interesting look. I think the plows worth more than the van


----------



## procut

Superior L & L;1575834 said:


> Interesting look. I think the plows worth more than the van


No kidding - looks like a brand new plow on that old p.o.s. that probably isn't worth 1000 bucks.


----------



## Milwaukee

Amazing how many Van HATERS we have here.

That van had new 351W and front axle is Dana 60 KING PIN. It in Alaska.

Before you badmouth van how they not useful. You should see what we load in van that we can't do with truck.

Parts for vans are so cheap and have better turn radius too.


----------



## thandrinos

I'll roll that van like a jonny b good


----------



## snowfighter83

since the first time i seen that van i thought it would be great for a guy that rent ice shack n such...good for taking ppl to the shacks and polwing roads on ice


----------



## Tscape

LOVE the van. Sidewalk crew working out of the side, tailgate salter off the back. Very nice. 4x4, right?


----------



## wondo

That van is sweet.


----------



## snowfighter83

Tscape;1575981 said:


> LOVE the van. Sidewalk crew working out of the side, tailgate salter off the back. Very nice. 4x4, right?


pull up busting a$$ like the the ATEAM. that would be sweet.


----------



## bln

I'm gonna go B.A. Baracus on these sidewalks.


----------



## caitlyncllc

I am short a driver also. Its amazing..... I have went thru 4 drivers and have only had one pushable event...


----------



## Lightningllc

What time to set the alarm???


----------



## snow_man_48045

Lightningllc;1576052 said:


> What time to set the alarm???


Set to go off at Spring time


----------



## bln

I'm waking up at the crack of noon. Seriously just wondering how much the residual is going to melt before it starts sticking.


----------



## NewImgLwn&Lndsc

Im hoping residual holds up thru rush hour.


----------



## Superior L & L

I'm no weather dude but this thing looks like it fell apart and the balance turned early and went though chi town


----------



## NewImgLwn&Lndsc

I read the nws discussion and it was talking about a dry air slot. Hmm. The weather channel says 2-4 now, so who knows!


----------



## Superior L & L

I just thought it was coming out of the northwest, from what the tv people were saying. This morning all the tv weather people have dropped the totals from 3-5" to 1-2". Nws has also dropped the totals to 1-2


----------



## Ice Melters.biz

*Bulk salt - bagged ice melters - brine*

ROCK SALT - BRINE - DRAGON MELT - PELADOW​
Southern Macomb County - Southeast Oakland County - Northeast Wayne County​
*Easy off & Easy On the 696 Freeway - just south of I-696 and only 1.5 miles east of I-75​*
*Open during all winter weather events!*

ROCK SALT - $69 per yard
DRAGON MELT - $369 per pallet
PELADOW - $644 per pallet​
23.3% SALT BRINE - 19 cents per gallon picked up​
90/10 PREMIUM BLEND (sodium and calcium) - 22 cents per gallon picked up​
MC, VISA, AM EX​
2075 Kenney​Warren, MI 48091​855-377-9311​


----------



## BCE Outdoor

Has anyone else noticed acccuweather just put up 4-8 for Sunday night?


----------



## alternative

Tscape;1575981 said:


> LOVE the van. Sidewalk crew working out of the side, tailgate salter off the back. Very nice. 4x4, right?


Haha... 4x4 van with a v box

Also- Tscape you play...or anyone else interested. Newer Tele and Strat for sale..


----------



## P&M Landscaping

Looks like radar is starting to maybe become more saturated. I guess all we can do is sit and wait. I'd like to get a push or two on this months billing though.


----------



## redskinsfan34

I'm not going to enjoy sitting around today waiting for the end of this so I can go out. Night storms are so much more reliable.


----------



## terrapro

Some fuzz started to just barely cover here...nice timing


----------



## Lightningllc

Game plans???? Salt it away


----------



## Glockshot73!

Lightningllc;1576200 said:


> Game plans???? Salt it away


I did, Snow better start falling soon.


----------



## Superior L & L

If it is only 1-2" I think we will be forced to salt it away. I'm sure we can at least push the residencial and get two salts out of it


----------



## Tscape

alternative;1576165 said:


> Haha... 4x4 van with a v box
> 
> Also- Tscape you play...or anyone else interested. Newer Tele and Strat for sale..


What do you want for the Tele? Is it MIM or MIA? The Strat looks nice, but I don't do Floyds.


----------



## terrapro

Coming down pretty good right now.


----------



## 2FAST4U

Yup salt away!! My drive way is holding and theres only about a 1/8th of the salt on it as there is on my lots. Going out in a few to check. Might be able to get a push on the resis by tomorrow morning


----------



## 2FAST4U

Tscape and alteritive, what are you guys talking about?


----------



## gunsworth

Nothing here yet, looks like its just passing over so far...


----------



## Lightningllc

Weigh master is gonna make alot of money today.


----------



## alternative

Tscape= i only like floyds for the tuning factor.. 
But the Tele is new, MIM )also has a white pickguard $475
Also, the strat has a (optional) pickguard--- pd $250 for the guard
http://www.dimarzio.com/pickups/pre-wired/area-strat-replacement-pickguard


----------



## esshakim

Just starting to snow down here in Southfield, very fine and slow snow fall. Definitely seems like 2 salts and a possible residential plow.


----------



## jbiggert

2"+ over in Dexter already. Has stopped for the moment. Anyone know how much is down in Canton area?


----------



## Lightningllc

Full salt run. Here we go


----------



## gunsworth

must be nice, hardly have a dusting here, 14/woodward. Hoping this ends in the next couple hours and I can salt and quick run up to Boyne for the weekend. 

Told you guys it would snow this weekend...


----------



## steelhead

anyone know how much we have in livonia?


----------



## NewImgLwn&Lndsc

steelhead;1576313 said:


> anyone know how much we have in livonia?


I had 1/2" at best on my deck.


----------



## alternative

Looks like its staying South... almost a dusting here in Macomb


----------



## steelhead

thanks newimg


----------



## sprinklrman57

A good 1.5"white lake


----------



## Bedell Mgmt.

3/4" at I-96 and milford


----------



## redskinsfan34

jbiggert;1576293 said:


> 2"+ over in Dexter already. Has stopped for the moment. Anyone know how much is down in Canton area?


Haven't seen my Fellow Dexter dweller on here in a while. :salute:


----------



## TheXpress2002

jbiggert;1576293 said:


> 2"+ over in Dexter already. Has stopped for the moment. Anyone know how much is down in Canton area?


If you didn't get salt down this morning you are pushing tonight.


----------



## artans

Anyone have totals in Troy and Warren?

Thanks, Paul


----------



## moosey

Any reports on how much is down in Bloomfield/West Bloomfield. I live in Oxford and would be a waste for me to travel down there. Have 2" trigger for resi's.. I have one inch out here, lightly snowing right now.


----------



## bln

The heaviest now I have witnessed just started in South Lyon.


----------



## Superior L & L

Looks like Ann Arbor is getting its fair share. Based on the radar


----------



## lawns4life

About 1/4 in Troy right now, doesn't look like were going to get too much more


----------



## artans

Thanks lawns4life


----------



## Superior L & L

And the sun is out !!!


----------



## Lightningllc

Snowing good in south Lyon. Real good


----------



## M & D LAWN

Anyone know what's going on downriver?


----------



## redskinsfan34

Looks like it just about done in Scio Twp. Maybe another half hour. A solid 2.5" on the ground. Nice light powder...........


----------



## gunsworth

about half to 3/4 of an inch at 14/woodward, just had a heavy squall dump close to a half in the last hour. lightened up though and radar looks light and patchy from here on


----------



## alternative

Squall on east side covered everything. - poss plow tonight for non treated lots - half of my stuff is loaded w/ salt - hope they hold up...


----------



## 2FAST4U

Prob going out tonight to do resis other then that everything held with salt. Might need some touch up in the am with salt but chesterfield and HT and the clem are just wet


----------



## NewImgLwn&Lndsc

Checking the satellite looks like some sunshine behind the snow.


----------



## terrapro

1-2" here in Howell depending on what surface. As I drive around it seems to be settling to around 1" on unattended areas. Looks like it is mostly done here. Sun is out real bright too.


----------



## wondo

I just talked to the property owner of one of my lots at 12mile/Northwestern, he said it was coming down pretty good there. I'm holding off another app of salt to hope it's pushable later this afternoon. It's been so long since my plow has been on the truck it might take a while to move all the tools that have accumulated around it haha.


----------



## lawns4life

It's slowing down now in Troy, been coming down hard for the last hour. About 3/4-1" down now


----------



## boss75

lawns4life;1576455 said:


> It's slowing down now in Troy, been coming down hard for the last hour. About 3/4-1" down now


Where are you measuring 3/4 to 1'' in Troy.


----------



## terrapro

woah weather channel says 4.5" down for Brighton! Says 3.2" for Howell, there might be 2".


----------



## alpha01

Hardly an inch in Sterling Heights. Salted a condo that hardly had a dusting in warren. 1 inch in royal oak. Hardly a 1/2 in troy. Not seeing any accumulation in the next few hours... Just flaking.


----------



## grassmaster06

Any info on beverly hills or franklin area


----------



## artans

alpha, thanks for the update. I wish you said 1 1/2 everywhere as those are the areas I work in.


----------



## gunsworth

grassmaster06;1576523 said:


> Any info on beverly hills or franklin area


about an inch


----------



## terrapro

It's suppose to be 52deg Tuesday, man how strange!


----------



## moosey

National Weather Service just changed forecast for rest of afternoon n early evening. 1-2 inches as the winds have changed to SE.


----------



## NewImgLwn&Lndsc

Maybe resis will be happening tonight


----------



## boss75

Any one dropping blades,


----------



## alpha01

boss75;1576558 said:


> Any one dropping blades,


Not here... Yet at least


----------



## Danhoe

*A lot of you guys won't remember this.*

I was plowing snow with a Cat D2 dozer with a 1975 F350 with a a pull lever control system 
http://www.myfoxdetroit.com/story/20708171/35-years-ago-the-blizzard-of-1978#.UQLhbDnMwvU.facebook


----------



## terrapro

boss75;1576558 said:


> Any one dropping blades,


I have already but it seems we got more snow. From the looks of it gonna have to do it again.


----------



## snowman6

boss75;1576558 said:


> Any one dropping blades,


Hopefully later


----------



## bln

Hey moosey, where can I find that info.? I have been trying but can't seem to.


----------



## terrapro

bln;1576599 said:


> Hey moosey, where can I find that info.? I have been trying but can't seem to.


Same here but if that blue on the radar doesn't back off it looks like it will happen.


----------



## TheXpress2002

Dropping and regretting it. Snowing like an SOB in Canton. Plowed lots are all recovered


----------



## moosey

weather.gov or nws.com

they have us with getting about 1/2" now..


----------



## lawns4life

TheXpress2002;1576604 said:


> Dropping and regretting it. Snowing like an SOB in Canton. Plowed lots are all recovered


Do you think the snows pretty much done? Or is it gonna keep snowing on and off like it has been all afternoon


----------



## bln

Thank you moosey, I was going to have a hard time explaining 2 pushes and 2 saltings on a Friday with less then 4".


----------



## 2FAST4U

moosey;1576547 said:


> National Weather Service just changed forecast for rest of afternoon n early evening. 1-2 inches as the winds have changed to SE.


They have less then an inch for Chesterfield. Today and tonight are and will be a bust :crying:


----------



## TheXpress2002

radar has filled back in for the westsiders moderate snow will be moving through within the hour producing half inch possibly up to 1 inch


----------



## alternative

Eastside is a joke...dusting to barely a half " --looks like Lansing area will be getting some more...
Nice"Storm"


----------



## 2FAST4U

alternative;1576632 said:


> Eastside is a joke...dusting to barely a half " --looks like Lansing area will be getting some more...
> Nice"Storm"


LOL im glad you think so too Sean. These guys are talking about all this snow and I was starting to wonder if it just wasn't snowing at my house


----------



## newhere

Still snowing slowly here in ch and a half down, next band may put us over 2" 


Had a lady say to me "you got way over 2" pulled out my tape and showed her where 2" was on the tape and then showered her in multiple spots we were just over 1".


----------



## bln

When I used to do houses I had a lady that would call every time it snowed, we could have a quarter inch and she would call. When I refused to plow her she called the president of the association. He chewed her out then told her she would have to pay me 50 bucks every time she called me out and it wasn't 2". She never called again.


----------



## esshakim

2" in west bloomfield


----------



## madskier1986

Well, I just made the call to do all residential and drop the blade on this AC. In my opinion we are going to be pushing the envelope of 2 inches when it is done. Rolling at 9 tonight


----------



## TGS Inc.

We have nuked enough snow...thinking it will be a full plow tonight....


----------



## TheXpress2002

It is pounding in Canton


----------



## M & D LAWN

Over 1/2" in last 15 minutes in Plymouth. Stil coming down hard.


----------



## TheXpress2002

Just a heads up. Grand Rapids radar is down. We will not see the snow until it comes into Deteoit range. Infrared satellite shows another batch building behind this one


----------



## hosejockey4506

im waiting till morning see you all at 1 am


----------



## TheXpress2002

Water vapor also shows the lake really helping this with a steady flow making it all the way over


----------



## M & D LAWN

At least it's light and fluffy.


----------



## zags

Thought I was all done at dinner time. At least another inch down in AA since I got home. Looks like another normal morning of eggs, bacon and a 4am start. No complaints here.


----------



## Lightningllc

I'm pissed I'm gonna miss gold rush. Damit. I forgot to set the dvr


----------



## TheXpress2002

Slingboxing it from my truck as I sit and watch another inch accumulate


----------



## M & D LAWN

When do you think this will finally shut down Express?


----------



## bln

What time is this going to be done?


----------



## bln

M&d you beet me to it.


----------



## M & D LAWN

Been up since 5, sick of this "clipper" already.


----------



## magnatrac

I got home at 4 and had 3/4" on the ground with the sun trying to show. Now I just shoveled another 3/4" of fluff off my walks. It looks like an easy plow on resi drives and streets and another app of salt in the early am !!!


----------



## Milwaukee

http://www.appszoom.com/android_applications/tools/plow-report_dfoll.html


----------



## sprinklrman57

Snowcontrol24/7.com


----------



## terrapro

Holy hell this was the longest 4" of my life....I am beat. havn't even got drives done yet. Still a hand full of small lots left also. I hope this was it cause some i did tonight I wont be able to get back to till later in the morning.


----------



## bln

Is it done?


----------



## M & D LAWN

Still snowing hard enough in Plymouth to coat the lot I'm plowing.


----------



## Boomer123

Can't believe their calling for 50 degrees on Tuesday.


----------



## Lightningllc

Ok it can stop snowing anytime now.


----------



## M & D LAWN

You can say that again.


----------



## Greenstar lawn

How much do u guys have


----------



## M & D LAWN

In Plymouth on non treated surfaces 4+


----------



## Greenstar lawn

Lucky my area is anywhere from 1.5-2.5


----------



## M & D LAWN

If I was lucky it would have stopped snowing 6 hours ago when it was supposed to and then i'd almost be home now.


----------



## bln

Express did say 4-6.


----------



## wondo

Nothing has been coming down in Wixom. As soon as my coffee is done brewing I'm going to hit my drives around here, hopefully by then it will be done in Farmington and Southfield for my lots out there.


----------



## M & D LAWN

Nothing like launching a manhole cover in the middle of the night.


----------



## P&M Landscaping

Just finished my last account. Downriver ended up with 3"-4"


----------



## Moonlighter

Well that was just a fun day, at least it stopped except for some bothersome flurries. Had to switch to a backup battery on the salter three lots in, of course it was back at the shop, backed into a snow pile that jumped out of nowhere lol, luckily It only bent the deflector on the salter. All in all no major problems so I am happy. Night all hope no one had any major issues.


----------



## Lightningllc

I wish I had toilet paper. This sucks. Lol


----------



## Superior L & L

You don't have a route sheet in the truck you can use !


----------



## terrapro

Lightningllc;1577044 said:


> I wish I had toilet paper. This sucks. Lol





Superior L & L;1577088 said:


> You don't have a route sheet in the truck you can use !


LOL I was gassing up this morning and looked over at the blue paper towels with the window squeeges and grabbed some just in case.


----------



## caitlyncllc

Lightningllc;1577044 said:


> I wish I had toilet paper. This sucks. Lol


Thats why you should wear 2 pairs of socks.


----------



## bln

That's what employee paychecks are for.


----------



## caitlyncllc

Ryan - any comment on how crappy tomorrow night is gonna be? What will the official score be on the crap-o-meter?


----------



## boss75

M & D LAWN;1577029 said:


> Nothing like launching a manhole cover in the middle of the night.


Never had that happen...yet. Did it cause any damage to your plow or truck or you.


----------



## TheXpress2002

Potential shiz fest overnight tomorrow into Monday. I need one more to pick it apart.


----------



## rstan2010

Does anyone have a small utility trailer? Preferably 10-12ft with ramp. Please let me know what you have. Thanx


----------



## TJSNOW

Lightningllc;1577044 said:


> I wish I had toilet paper. This sucks. Lol


Why???....Did you have the "Runs".............

That is a Defcon 5 moment when your plowing and the trotts hit you..........


----------



## Lightningllc

More of a DEFCON 7-9 area. I had chili cheese fries from Leo's Coney Island for dinner at 8 pm and a chicken gyro. Let me tell ya, poor speedway employees.


----------



## terrapro

LOL paybacks for frozen fuel lines.


----------



## Lightningllc

True......


----------



## TheXpress2002

Is that snow making it to the ground over Washtenaw County


----------



## GreenAcresFert

TheXpress2002;1577568 said:


> Is that snow making it to the ground over Washtenaw County


Just flurries


----------



## Strictly Snow

Any one in or around Rochester Hills have to ability to salt a church before morning. It's a half ton max. Our salter is down. PM me or call 2488415097


----------



## Green Glacier

M & D LAWN;1577029 said:


> Nothing like launching a manhole cover in the middle of the night.





boss75;1577194 said:


> Never had that happen...yet. Did it cause any damage to your plow or truck or you.


Broke plow light's Hitting Man Hole


----------



## Green Glacier

Radar moving fast and this is going to hold until 7pm ?


----------



## Tscape

Moving fast as all sleet/freezing rain. Past Chicago already. This could be a real ice nightmare, like 2000, I think it was.


----------



## terrapro

Yikes, I think I am going to get a load of salt right now and get it covered.


----------



## TheXpress2002

There is alot of dry air in place. It might take a little bit to saturate the lower levels. This is a very close one here. This will be a mix to start but should be well above freezing before daybreak and all rain for the southern 4 counties. I think north and west of the bottom 4 might have a few issues tomorrow.


----------



## Green Glacier

TheXpress2002;1578199 said:


> There is alot of dry air in place. It might take a little bit to saturate the lower levels. This is a very close one here. This will be a mix to start but should be well above freezing before daybreak and all rain for the southern 4 counties. I think north and west of the bottom 4 might have a few issues tomorrow.


Thank's for the up date Xpress


----------



## sprinklrman57

I want to total ice mayhem.snaped trees and branches everywhere
SNOWCOntrol24/7.com


----------



## boss75

sprinklrman57;1578230 said:


> I want to total ice mayhem.snaped trees and branches everywhere
> SNOWCOntrol24/7.com


So all of can be without power?


----------



## thandrinos

Any idea of a time frame we may see something?


----------



## Bedell Mgmt.

Has anyone seen the noon model runs? The NAM is showing 8"+ of snow over the next 84 hours. What am i missing....


----------



## bln

Are the next 84 hours going to be cold enough to support snow?


----------



## Bedell Mgmt.

My sentiment exactly. Maybe when things cool back down mid-week?


----------



## procut

Bedell Mgmt.;1578306 said:


> Has anyone seen the noon model runs? The NAM is showing 8"+ of snow over the next 84 hours. What am i missing....





bln;1578328 said:


> Are the next 84 hours going to be cold enough to support snow?





Bedell Mgmt.;1578331 said:


> My sentiment exactly. Maybe when things cool back down mid-week?


I saw that as well. The only thing I can think of is it isn't taking temperatures into account or something. Express can probably set us straight.


----------



## Bedell Mgmt.

procut;1578338 said:


> I saw that as well. The only thing I can think of is it isn't taking temperatures into account or something. Express can probably set us straight.


Glad it isn't just me.


----------



## PowersTree

boss75;1578239 said:


> So all of can be without power?


Ill take ice!!! I won't be home to notice no power.....and we have backup power.


----------



## TheXpress2002

Bedell Mgmt.;1578306 said:


> Has anyone seen the noon model runs? The NAM is showing 8"+ of snow over the next 84 hours. What am i missing....


Not taking into account other frozen precip.


----------



## Bedell Mgmt.

TheXpress2002;1578351 said:


> Not taking into account other frozen precip.


Thanks. I was surprised to see such a big change.


----------



## TheXpress2002

WWA just issued.

Again issues will be tonight. Tomorrow by 4am looks like a pounding rain and temps in the mid 30's ..........AS OF THIS MOMENT


----------



## Milwaukee

Is this weather remind you of Jan or Feb 2009 where downriver all roads were ICE and it was rain too. Does anyone remember that it was evening I think 9-10 p.m.


----------



## Jays Green Daze

Looking to sell a complete Western Unimount Pro Plow 7'6" with HB3 harness, mount, wings, and controller. Everything off of a 2001 Silverado 2500HD, believe it will fit 98-07. I have pics if your interested, everything works great. I'm in Macomb Township (48044). PM me if interested. Thanks


----------



## boss75

PowersTree;1578343 said:


> Ill take ice!!! I won't be home to notice no power.....and we have backup power.


I guess I was wrong... I don't think that most of us have back up power at our business and and homes for our families for an extended ice storm.


----------



## snowman6

Flurries starting in milford


----------



## Bedell Mgmt.

snowing in Farmington Hills


----------



## A&LSiteService

Snowing in South Lyon


----------



## snowman6

Good coating in milford already


----------



## M & D LAWN

Coating in Dearborn heights on non treated


----------



## grassmaster06

Same here in wyandotte


----------



## wondo

Real light snow in wixom. I'm thinking it will be hard to justify salting my lots if its mid-high 30's and the rain is washing away the salt I just applied when my commercials open and resis leave for work. I guess too soon to tell


----------



## TheXpress2002

This is why this one will be hard to judge. The band just west of A2 has balloned out of nowhere and can possibly have thundersnow in it with 2 inches an hour


----------



## newhere

seems to be coming down hard and fast. My truck windshield was covered in 5 minutes.


----------



## sprinklrman57

Put away the plows get out the chain saws and chippers......
Skid steer with grapple
SNOWCOntrol24/7


----------



## M & D LAWN

96 in Livonia covered


----------



## newhere

sprinklrman57;1578600 said:


> Put away the plows get out the chain saws and chippers......
> Skid steer with grapple
> SNOWCOntrol24/7


hey im with you! lets clean up trees all day and plow/salt these clippers all night. 2 weeks of non stop work and then a little 5 day vacation in Mexico!


----------



## Lightningllc

There's a inch at lee road and 23. Big flakes coming down fast. 

Looks like a plowing in a hour as fast as its coming down. 

If it rains it will be ice with all this snow. Fun fun.


----------



## TheXpress2002

Solid inch in Canton. Huge flakes.


----------



## terrapro

1"+ down here in Howell. If this doesn't kick out of here soon it will be hell in the A.M.

If I remember correctly last year we had the same thing and I decided to wait to plow until after the freezing rain came and it just sat on top of the snow and you could plow it off and salt easily. What to do what to do?


----------



## A&LSiteService

Solid inch in south Lyon


----------



## terrapro

Weather.com says we have had 2.1" of snow already and I believe it. I think I might go and start shoveling walks tonight.


----------



## goinggreen

Lansing is covered close to 1in


----------



## newhere

roads are shot here, at least a inch down and still coming down fast. Good thing i slept all day recovering from the last one looks like we will do the route again tonight.


----------



## P&M Landscaping

1" on Grosse Ile


----------



## TGS Inc.

I'm thinking its a plow event...


----------



## TheXpress2002

This is unbelievable. The banding that is forming to the west is loaded. I have a solid two inches now in Canton.


----------



## Lightningllc

I have over 2" at my house.


----------



## superiorsnowrem

So I'm guessing the above freezing temps and rain overnight is not gonna happen then right?


----------



## newhere

looks like at least heavy snow for a few more hours! at this rate we will have 8" down!!


----------



## TheXpress2002

Well if we go with the only model that had snow all night that would be the 12z NAM and that was a joke showing 8 inches. So at this point I have no clue.....


----------



## Moonlighter

I got 1/2" snow down with ice and sleet falling with the snow really weird night.


----------



## terrapro

Yeah I just cleared off on easy 2" off the trucks and started them up. It is sleeting/snowing right now but I am going to clear walks and atleast clear some pathways in the lots. weather is now at 3" for me.


----------



## ACutAbovemi

When express has no clue I get anxiety...


----------



## Greenstar lawn

Damn guys we have just a dusting in Macomb and it stopped snowing


----------



## rjstone4

Just started snowing in st Clair little bit ago


----------



## terrapro

It's back to snow and at 3" now see you guys later...


----------



## madskier1986

So lets say we get 2 inch tonight, will the rain melt the snow during the day or should I start preping for full service. what do u guys think?


----------



## Lightningllc

Hopefully I can burn it off with saltThumbs UpThumbs UpThumbs Up


----------



## Tango

madskier1986;1578693 said:


> So lets say we get 2 inch tonight, will the rain melt the snow during the day or should I start preping for full service. what do u guys think?


On the fence here as well. Everything I have is closed until tomorrow morning. If rain and warmer air move in around 3 or 4am will any of this be around at 9:00am? If not I can't justify billing for a push tonight.


----------



## boss75

madskier1986;1578693 said:


> So lets say we get 2 inch tonight, will the rain melt the snow during the day or should I start preping for full service. what do u guys think?


Have you put the call in to the 'M" boys?


----------



## PowersTree

newhere;1578603 said:


> hey im with you! lets clean up trees all day and plow/salt these clippers all night. 2 weeks of non stop work and then a little 5 day vacation in Mexico!


That's what I'm talking about!!!!


----------



## snowfighter83

greenstar - its comeing.

just drove down 75 and 23. it was a blizzard code 7. lol from what i seen was an easy 4 inch thru there.

redford and southfield is at 2 to 3 inch rite now.


----------



## madskier1986

No. I am hoping not too


----------



## newhere

Tango;1578701 said:


> On the fence here as well. Everything I have is closed until tomorrow morning. If rain and warmer air move in around 3 or 4am will any of this be around at 9:00am? If not I can't justify billing for a push tonight.


I would not want to wait until 4am just to find out the sleet keeps coming and you have a complete mess on your hands that need to be cleaned up in a few hours. Even if it does warm up i cant see it melting off 6''-8" of snow in a few hours.


----------



## magnatrac

I just got in from grabbing dinner/shopping and there is 1"on the ground in north oakland( ortonville) but it's switching over to sleet already. You can hear it on the trees and the car. I don't care how warm it gets tonight if we get a decent amount of sleet it will be a push in the morning for sure.


----------



## madskier1986

Right now I am planning on pushing and salting all lots. Just not sure about res still. Just going to keep watching the storm to see.


----------



## alternative

just play it like a regular snow event- forget what its calling for as far as temps tomorrow... im gonna go out at 2 and either plow all or salt them all...(hope just salt) either way, im doing something. It may never get above freezing tomorrow. I work in the present, not the future.


----------



## Tscape

Sleet in Hamburg


----------



## P&M Landscaping

Starting to changeover to sleet downriver... 2"


----------



## redskinsfan34

2" down in Dexter.


----------



## M & D LAWN

Wow. Was just snowing so hard I couldn't see now light sleet in Plymouth.


----------



## snowman6

Full transition to all sleet in brighton now.


----------



## Bedell Mgmt.

Ice pellets in Milford


----------



## bltp203

1.5 inches down in Commerce and still falling hard.


----------



## Dale543

Waterford TWP here


----------



## Allor Outdoor

This pretty much explains everything happening right now!


----------



## gunsworth

Allor Outdoor;1578761 said:


> This pretty much explains everything happening right now!


seriously, wtf Im up at Boyne right now and thought my guy was joking when he just called and said theres 3inches down there. Better change to rain quick, I dont feel like driving down in this crap...


----------



## Cory58

That was my reaction after waking up from a nap. Allen Park has about 3" and now it's switching over to sleet.


----------



## newhere

Allor Outdoor;1578761 said:


> This pretty much explains everything happening right now!


hahaha. perfect analogy


----------



## esshakim

Seems like its going to be a plow I'm in Southfield and we have just under 2". And it's still snowing there is some sleet mixed in with it but its definitely more snow then sleet right. Our plans are to start on the commercial with plow/salt and see what happens later on tonight.


----------



## TGS Inc.

That video made my night!!

PLOW PLOW PLOW!! Enjoy it! Its going to be 40 something degrees Monday...Less salt, no risk of salts effectiveness....Sleep Monday!


----------



## thandrinos

1.5 to 2 in livonia


----------



## magnatrac

just got a call from a on call push and they want to be plowed out by morning payup


----------



## Greenstar lawn

Solid 2" in Macomb and snowing pretty heavy


----------



## terrapro

whew jus got 2 lots cleared and walks shoveled. half way threw the rain started ans shoveling was a nightmare. Those were the biggest shovelers though so crossing my fingers. Back out I go. And the rain is freezing on raised surfaces.


----------



## Lightningllc

Plowing.......


----------



## Metro Lawn

Full Plowing event. 3+ inches downtown


----------



## TheXpress2002

almost 4 inches in Canton


----------



## Lightningllc

WTF. WTDF. Pouring. Heavy downpour


4" to a 1.5" cement


----------



## Metro Lawn

Lightningllc;1578879 said:


> WTF. WTDF. Pouring. Heavy downpour
> 
> 4" to a 1.5" cement


Your killing me...rofl :laughing:


----------



## gunsworth

Lightningllc;1578879 said:


> WTF. WTDF. Pouring. Heavy downpour
> 
> 4" to a 1.5" cement


lmao, im drinking another beer and going to bed. Got 2 text/calls from per push resis saying to not plow them tonight, I told them noi problem lol


----------



## TKO1

Heading out to plow before the ice comes. Hopefully this worrks.


----------



## redskinsfan34

Plowed all 2"triggers and now I'm going to bed!


----------



## TheXpress2002

we go from 4 inches of snow to a quarter inch of ice to severe thunderstorms on their way all within 8 hours.


----------



## Greenstar lawn

Ha gotta love Michigan


----------



## Lightningllc

What would cause a Volvo l35 to clog the air cleaner with soot


----------



## Eggie329

Is starting to get fun as the pavement is accumulating ice! We're having a heck of a time pushing on top of this ice.


----------



## hosejockey4506

2-3 inches howell to fenton with lots of ice. roads are very slippery

we are plowing all commercials, hold off on driveways for right now and will check them here in a bit


----------



## esshakim

Well we had 3" in Southfield at 12 its 3now and we have just over 1.5" with some heavy rain working on commercial for now gonna wait on residential. Have guys doing the walks think I'm gonna have them stop for a while this rain is melting previously treated treated walks quick


----------



## Eggie329

The walks are quite a battle right now. Very heavy to shovel and may not be worth going to get the blowers if its going to melt down. Blast!


----------



## TKO1

That was some heavy ****. Was rolling up huge snowman size snowballs off of the end of the plow. It sure did clean up nice though, being so wet.


----------



## Lightningllc

This sucks


----------



## Moonlighter

I second that


----------



## TGS Inc.

Yup...

Blown motor...Fire...Lovely NOT!


----------



## cuttingedge13

Batting thirrrrrrrd! Feels like an April storm not end of January.


----------



## Milwaukee

Second breakdown of this season on Loader:realmad: Hydraulic hose on powersteering cylinder it look it was small leak for long time until now it just explosive spray oil over fender.

Pray that lot get done before they open 7 a.m,.


----------



## First Responder

Lightningllc;1577044 said:


> I wish I had toilet paper. This sucks. Lol


Funny you say that.....out in Birmingham at 3am....nothing open....belly is brewing.........napkins & plastic bag......need i say more!!!!!


----------



## Milwaukee

Lightningllc;1578933 said:


> What would cause a Volvo l35 to clog the air cleaner with soot


After quick search.

You maybe have plugged egr valve to cause soot in air filter/ intake manifold.

Most result say DON'T baby or idle or lug diesel engine. It say Hit at high rpm stay on it. Work harder get hotter.


----------



## wondo

This stuff cleans off and rolls off the plow nice. That's about the only good. A good amount of ice on top of 2" of snow in farmington.


----------



## esshakim

Anyone plowing residential yet ?? Started commercial at 1am just finished all commercial plow and salt. Was wondering what everyone is doing about the residential. Pretty much melted down to 1.5" or less


----------



## TheXpress2002

Well I would consider this a win. A wiper needs to be replaced and a bolt on the snow deflector. Prepare for the weekend and next week. Shiz going to get real.


----------



## grassmaster06

I hate ice


----------



## Greenstar lawn

Why don't we ask Willy how his subs night went


----------



## TJSNOW

TheXpress2002;1579034 said:


> Well I would consider this a win. A wiper needs to be replaced and a bolt on the snow deflector. Prepare for the weekend and next week. Shiz going to get real.


Plus the "Hoss" was on his game tonite...................:waving:.....:salute:......:laughing:


----------



## Tango

Greenstar lawn;1579050 said:


> Why don't we ask Willy how his subs night went


We may want to give him some time on that one.


----------



## TheXpress2002

TJSNOW;1579068 said:


> Plus the "Hoss" was on his game tonite...................:waving:.....:salute:......:laughing:


You missed Bruce Springsteen. He was there for a few hours


----------



## Metro Lawn

Lightningllc;1578933 said:


> What would cause a Volvo l35 to clog the air cleaner with soot


Most likely not this case but I have had diesels reverse and start running backwards taking in air from the exhaust and exhaust blows out the air cleaner.


----------



## Bedell Mgmt.

TheXpress2002;1579034 said:


> Shiz going to get real.


Thanks xpress! Looks like a "fun" February


----------



## redskinsfan34

TheXpress2002;1579034 said:


> Well I would consider this a win. A wiper needs to be replaced and a bolt on the snow deflector. Prepare for the weekend and next week. Shiz going to get real.


What are you seeing for the weekend?


----------



## terrapro

Wow that was hell. Eveything I touched turned into ice! Plow/shovel/salt didn't matter instant ice. I swear as soon as I salted it just solidified the ice even harder. Luckily I could get a good enough brine going under the ice and scrape off after a bit.


----------



## GreenAcresFert

Holy ****....


----------



## madskier1986

Well, now that we are done time to figure out why the four wheel drive crapped out on my new truck. Dealership, here comes a tried and over worked plow driver who did not like plowing last nights sizz in 2 wheel drive.


----------



## NewImgLwn&Lndsc

Seeing a fair amount of lots that received no attention last night. Surely there will be some pissed off folks.


----------



## 2FAST4U

Greenstar lawn;1579050 said:


> Why don't we ask Willy how his subs night went


Jumping the curb was the best just about pissed my self when I saw that!! LMAO


----------



## 2FAST4U

TheXpress2002;1579034 said:


> Well I would consider this a win. A wiper needs to be replaced and a bolt on the snow deflector. Prepare for the weekend and next week. Shiz going to get real.


It got real last night!!!


----------



## PlowingMI

That was stupid!!! From what I can tell no major break downs!! I can't believe that I almost took the plow off thinking it was just going to be a salt event.


----------



## terrapro

2FAST4U;1579267 said:


> It got real last night!!!


No kidding. I still can't believe how that played out. Anywhere I plowed or shoveled last night before midnight had atleast 1/4" ice on it. Everywhere else was a half sloppy half frozen cement mess. Took all morning with multiple visits to clean that **** up.


----------



## Greenstar lawn

terrapro;1579286 said:


> No kidding. I still can't believe how that played out. Anywhere I plowed or shoveled last night before midnight had atleast 1/4" ice on it. Everywhere else was a half sloppy half frozen cement mess. Took all morning with multiple visits to clean that **** up.


It sucked all the way around. Seems I worked harder with this storm then most other storms that were bigger. But on a good note I didn't have any real big issues. Just truck was having over heating issues in the beginning of the storm


----------



## Green Glacier

Here's the start to my day

along with another set of light's :realmad

It was a pot hole that I made


----------



## procut

http://www.wilx.com/home/headlines/Woman-Accused-of-Shooting-at-Snow-Plow-Driver-188689601.html

Just happened last night. I actually would have been a few miles away plowing a commercial site at the time.


----------



## Sharpcut 1

Damn Green Glacier,
I've never seen a Boss A-frame break there.
Did you get a concussion???


----------



## Lightningllc

procut;1579330 said:


> http://www.wilx.com/home/headlines/Woman-Accused-of-Shooting-at-Snow-Plow-Driver-188689601.html
> 
> Just happened last night. I actually would have been a few miles away plowing a commercial site at the time.


Now things just got real!!!! That is crazy, I plow in the middle of the night all the time but never woke a customer up to be shot at!!! WTF is wrong with people.

This work environment just got hostile


----------



## caitlyncllc

This is funny stuff. Just found the "best of craigslist". Good stuff there- real entertainment. People are amazing.

http://www.craigslist.org/about/best/det/1596697441.html


----------



## terrapro

Lightningllc;1579420 said:


> Now things just got real!!!! That is crazy, I plow in the middle of the night all the time but never woke a customer up to be shot at!!! WTF is wrong with people.
> 
> This work environment just got hostile


I came up to a drive in Brighton at maybe 5:30-6am a couple years back and I noticed as I was getting ready to pull in the lights were on and shades pulled open. Pulled in to the drive headlights on full blast heres the husband sitting at the kitchen table eating cereal with the wife standing next to him both butt ass NAKED! I just tried to ignore them and plowed out the drive and shoveled the walk...lol. Guy paid every invoice but I just couldn't sign him on the next year.


----------



## madskier1986

Some where between the last storm and this one, a part in the front axle broke. Dealership called tonight and said that they found a broken sprocket. Not going to have the truck until Wednesday, which must mean that we are going to have snow Wednesday night.


----------



## TGS Inc.

caitlyncllc;1579444 said:


> This is funny stuff. Just found the "best of craigslist". Good stuff there- real entertainment. People are amazing.
> 
> http://www.craigslist.org/about/best/det/1596697441.html


That's great!!! Love the "best of's"....

:laughing:


----------



## Lightningllc

Ok. Snowplowers hangover has ahold of me tonight. I feel like s:*t. 

6 maintenance bids called today Seriously


----------



## TheXpress2002

madskier1986;1579570 said:


> Some where between the last storm and this one, a part in the front axle broke. Dealership called tonight and said that they found a broken sprocket. Not going to have the truck until Wednesday, which must mean that we are going to have snow Wednesday night.


That is correct........


----------



## Frankland

Looking for a couple subs to take care of sidewalks at several large commercial sites. Pm me if your interested all north of I-96, would be for the remainder of the season and possible multiple year renewals.

Must have adequate manpower, equipment, and fast response time for a "0 ice tolerance" sites


----------



## caitlyncllc

Nice - a fat guy without his little coat. So what are we supposed to be getting ready for this weekend and next week? Snowmagedden 2013? I'm kinda glad that the 1 to 2"' of rain we are getting tomorrow is not snow. Not really in the mood for 2' of snow in 18 hours. I put my vote in for 2" of light fluffy snow every night next week. Night temps of 20 degrees and day temps of 30.


----------



## Superior L & L

Caitlyn, do you plow the apartments on Baldwin and Saginaw ? I thought ace did them, but I'm sure that was you there yesterday


----------



## caitlyncllc

I am sub for Aaron on that site. Not too many trucks around that look like the dodge. 
Mark


----------



## Superior L & L

We did that place two years back when we had a real winter. Sidewalks where a ROYAL pain. Had it though Brickman


----------



## Luther

caitlyncllc;1579862 said:


> I am sub for Aaron on that site.


Aaron out of Ann Arbor, or "Aarons on Site" owned by a clown named John Burley/Ben Goldmen?


----------



## Luther

Superior L & L;1579860 said:


> Caitlyn, do you plow the apartments on Baldwin and Saginaw ? I thought ace did them,


Didn't see this before I posted. It must be Arron frrom Ace.....


----------



## dfd9

terrapro;1575113 said:


> How much is central hydraulics? I know its not cheap but is there a cheaper way then really expensive or is it always really expensive?


It isn't expensive in the long run.

I have 2 electric spreaders and will not purchase anymore.

Go big--and reliable--or go home.


----------



## terrapro

dfd9;1579879 said:


> It isn't expensive in the long run.
> 
> I have 2 electric spreaders and will not purchase anymore.
> 
> Go big--and reliable--or go home.


Ya thats the plan, funding is the hard part.


----------



## dfd9

terrapro;1579942 said:


> Ya thats the plan, funding is the hard part.


I hear you, wish I had done it on my latest fiasco.

The headache involved in funding is far less than the headache when these POS electrics don't work.


----------



## Lightningllc

I'm glad I bit the bullet and went hydro, the trucks a work horse. 

Looking to add 2 more 450 4wd with hydro's.


----------



## Patrick34

*Sub Needed - Auburn Hills*

Looking for 1-2 additional sub-contractor plow trucks. We have 4 commercial properties available for a new sub-contractor(s). Located in Auburn Hills. If interested please send PM... thanks.


----------



## hobbyjeep

Guys.. anyone have a good 1-2 yard v-box for sale... electric or gas powered. Let me know what you have, price and location. thanks (I'm in Commerce Twp.)


----------



## Allor Outdoor

hobbyjeep;1580101 said:


> Guys.. anyone have a good 1-2 yard v-box for sale... electric or gas powered. Let me know what you have, price and location. thanks (I'm in Commerce Twp.)


I have a 2 yard poly salt dogg available....I also am in Commerce Twp.
Let me know if you want to come check it out.
My shop number is 248-926-0211


----------



## Frankland

Looking for a couple subs to take care of sidewalks at several large commercial sites. Pm me if your interested all north of I-96, would be for the remainder of the season and possible multiple year renewals.

Must have adequate manpower, equipment, and fast response time for a "0 ice tolerance" sites

PM me or email [email protected]


----------



## Lightningllc

Just admagine if this rain was snow, holy crap. 

Are we ever gonna have snow on the ground for more than 2 weeks.


----------



## dfd9

Lightningllc;1580213 said:


> Just admagine if this rain was snow, holy crap.
> 
> Are we ever gonna have snow on the ground for more than 2 weeks.


I am, and I am very thankful to the good Lord it is rain.


----------



## bln

Justin, what is admagine. Is that some sort of admire, imagine combo? I am very pleased to see rain with this one. When it does snow I won't run out of places to put it.


----------



## Frankland

Any of you guys use liquid chloride in big parking lots and sidewalks? What do you think? Pros? Cons? Cheapest place to buy?


----------



## Lightningllc

Sorry. I'm still tired imagine My nme is jstin im alttl sow.


----------



## superiorsnowrem

hobbyjeep;1580101 said:


> Guys.. anyone have a good 1-2 yard v-box for sale... electric or gas powered. Let me know what you have, price and location. thanks (I'm in Commerce Twp.)


I have a 2 yard electric v box for sale. Its a snow ex. In decent shape, may need a little tlc since I havent used it since last year. I'll take $1750 cash


----------



## bln

Justin, I gave you a way out. How much snow are we getting Wensday?


----------



## Green Glacier

SOOOOOOOOOOOOOO! Happy this is RAIN


----------



## TheXpress2002

So here is the skinny going forward. 

Current indications are for at most one inch tomorow night as the front moves through and this may be a stretch. Temps will drop from 64 overnight tonight to 18 degrees tomorrow night.

Wednesday and Thursday look for some LES bands to make their way over into the area. 

Saturday looks to be 1-2 inches as a clipper moves through

Sunday night also has a clipper with 1-2 inches as another clipper moves through.

Now onto the main event....

Next Tuesday has been very consistent with a GLORIFIED and I mean GLORIFIED clipper. Current indications are for over 6 inches. This clipper will tap into southern energy and bomb out over us. 

Following that, it is system after system after system.


----------



## snowman6

Thanks Xpress. Hopefully it all comes as planned.


----------



## bln

Thanks Express.


----------



## Lightningllc

bln;1580245 said:


> Justin, I gave you a way out. How much snow are we getting Wensday?


Is wensday a new kinda day???? Wednesday is a day in the middle of week:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## terrapro

Lightningllc;1580048 said:


> I'm glad I bit the bullet and went hydro, the trucks a work horse.
> 
> Looking to add 2 more 450 4wd with hydro's.


Yeah wouldn't mind a 4500/450 range with hydro, 3500/3500 dump range with hydro, and a 3/4 ton with liquid for drives and cleanups...



Frankland;1580228 said:


> Any of you guys use liquid chloride in big parking lots and sidewalks? What do you think? Pros? Cons? Cheapest place to buy?


Whats a big lot 1 acre plus?


----------



## Frankland

20+ acre lot


----------



## caitlyncllc

Thats a lot of juice. 

Thanks for the info Ryan.


----------



## TGS Inc.

Sounds like Feb is going to start out well!!!

Thanks Ryan!


----------



## boss75

*Boss wings*

I have a set of Boss Wings for sale. If anyone is interested you can PM or contact me by cell @ 248-602-7855. Thanks Jerry.


----------



## Lightningllc

200 gallons per acre. If it is ice dont plan on melting it, you can't burn off a inch of snow like you can with rock. 

Express has a 1000 gallon spray setup, he might be your best person to talk too. 

Mcs is the best liquid for the price.


----------



## bln

SORRY justin, I just spelled it so you would understand. J/k.


----------



## Metro Lawn

Lightningllc;1580596 said:


> 200 gallons per acre. If it is ice dont plan on melting it, you can't burn off a inch of snow like you can with rock.
> 
> Express has a 1000 gallon spray setup, he might be your best person to talk too.
> 
> Mcs is the best liquid for the price.


I have never used even close to them numbers. Usually 50-75 gal per.


----------



## boss75

Any one deal with Canton Top Soil, channel 7 is reporting that they have a fire there now.


----------



## Superior L & L

Frankland;1580228 said:


> Any of you guys use liquid chloride in big parking lots and sidewalks? What do you think? Pros? Cons? Cheapest place to buy?


When rock salt got out of control we built one liquid truck. We used Wilkinsons or the chloride guy. After plowing we could burn off the sheen with 30-40 gallons per acre but would typically be in the 60-70 to burn snow off. More than 1/2" of snow and we would have a hard time melting off, but we were doing lower traffic areas. I found higher traffic areas burned off real quick. My only real problem with liquid was not having residual on the lot. It plowed up real nice since the liquid didn't get bonded to the lot, but the lots covered over real quick


----------



## Superior L & L

boss75;1580610 said:


> Any one deal with Canton Top Soil, channel 7 is reporting that they have a fire there now.


That sucks, used them for some large projects we had in Ypsilanti


----------



## TheXpress2002

Its a big blaze. I am about 2 miles away


----------



## TheXpress2002

Frank check your PM


----------



## newhere

is it a shop on fire or a mulch pile?


----------



## Lightningllc

Sounds like a leaf pile.


----------



## boss75

newhere;1580671 said:


> is it a shop on fire or a mulch pile?


Chanel 4 reported some kind of storage barn.


----------



## TGS Inc.

Superior L & L;1580614 said:


> When rock salt got out of control we built one liquid truck. We used Wilkinsons or the chloride guy. After plowing we could burn off the sheen with 30-40 gallons per acre but would typically be in the 60-70 to burn snow off. More than 1/2" of snow and we would have a hard time melting off, but we were doing lower traffic areas. I found higher traffic areas burned off real quick. My only real problem with liquid was not having residual on the lot. It plowed up real nice since the liquid didn't get bonded to the lot, but the lots covered over real quick


+1....I agree. Same story here. Put together 3 spray units, have 25000 of juice still in tanks at shop. 60-80 gallons per acre average. Not worth the drama when salt prices are where they are. My thoughts are to go with a pre-wetting system on the salt truck. Use less salt, get the same results as salt (not the case with liquids). My 2 cents....


----------



## terrapro

Frankland;1580571 said:


> 20+ acre lot





Lightningllc;1580596 said:


> 200 gallons per acre. If it is ice dont plan on melting it, you can't burn off a inch of snow like you can with rock.
> 
> Express has a 1000 gallon spray setup, he might be your best person to talk too.
> 
> Mcs is the best liquid for the price.


Supposedly my stuff is MCS, ehhh for the price it isn't bulk rock.



Metro Lawn;1580607 said:


> I have never used even close to them numbers. Usually 50-75 gal per.


Even at 80-100gal per acre I have been disappointed at times. It is not a replacement for bulk for sure for whatever reason.



Superior L & L;1580614 said:


> When rock salt got out of control we built one liquid truck. We used Wilkinsons or the chloride guy. After plowing we could burn off the sheen with 30-40 gallons per acre but would typically be in the 60-70 to burn snow off. More than 1/2" of snow and we would have a hard time melting off, but we were doing lower traffic areas. I found higher traffic areas burned off real quick. My only real problem with liquid was not having residual on the lot. It plowed up real nice since the liquid didn't get bonded to the lot, but the lots covered over real quick


No matter what with LCC I always have/had the black wet look after I sprayed days after wether it melted like bulk or not. I don't know hard to say, I think liquids shine on pretreat and spray as you plow. Which is the best thing I can say about them, if you spray an 8" path as you plow by the time you make another pass it's done melted nothing to worry about. But if you have to deal with hardpack or ice from plowing it's more work.


----------



## Lightningllc

Metro Lawn;1580607 said:


> I have never used even close to them numbers. Usually 50-75 gal per.


When I used the chloride guys brine it took 150-200 gallons per acre. I heard mcs is the best.


----------



## Frankland

What is MCS?


----------



## TheXpress2002

Michigan Cloride Sales


----------



## Allor Outdoor

Go with Michigan Chloride Sale...Surburban Oil in Taylor is a great place to deal with for MCS product.


----------



## Do It All Do It Right

Surburban Oil has the good stuff. Chloride is the way to go if your using liquid. :yow!: burns the snow away!


----------



## bln

These Saltdoggs are finicky, doesn't work one night, go to fix it and it runs like a champ. (Frustrated)


----------



## M & D LAWN

bln;1581299 said:


> These Saltdoggs are finicky, doesn't work one night, go to fix it and it runs like a champ. (Frustrated)


For me I've found that if you plug and unplug the connections there's problems. Once it's pluged in leave it pluged in.


----------



## Lightningllc

My saltdogg needs help the spinner is sheared of at the 4 bolts that hold it to the mounting bracket.


----------



## eatonpaving

*salt dogg spreader.*

if you take and close the back plate where it will not let any salt in the auger and take off the front plate and leave it off your spreaders will last a long time,the auger is trying to pull the salt back to the spinner and the plugs get hot and connections start losing contact, your alt gauge will read 11.5 to 12.5 its to much strain on it if the salt is wet....with the back gate closed and wet salt my alt gauge reads 13.5 to 14 all the time and the connectors are not hot....have not had an issue in 2 years....


----------



## bln

Is the wind going to dry out the moisture before it turns to ice?


----------



## M & D LAWN

Always seems to happen.


----------



## Lightningllc

I hope we aleast get a salting tonight, January bills are gonna be nice!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TheXpress2002

I thought the wind would dry it out but with the new band forming on the westside of the state we should now see a salting tonight


----------



## TheXpress2002

Tomorrow looks really good for sone LES bands with some areas getting upwards of 2 inches depending on where the bands set up


----------



## bln

Thanks Ryan, how is the clipper looking next week.


----------



## TheXpress2002

Shifted a touch north. Still have a hawks eye on it


----------



## Lightningllc

Ryan, you missed a good day at the shop with will. To bad you are too busy with the weather stuff to hang put with i
Us.


----------



## TheXpress2002

Lightningllc;1581451 said:


> Ryan, you missed a good day at the shop with will. To bad you are too busy with the weather stuff to hang put with i
> Us.


I have paperwork chin high. Needed to get it done today because tomorow is Tea Time Thursday with the little one. Its a tuff day of Ellen, Starbucks, and Panera tomorrow.


----------



## Lightningllc

TheXpress2002;1581461 said:


> I have paperwork chin high. Needed to get it done today because tomorow is Tea Time Thursday with the little one. Its a tuff day of Ellen, Starbucks, and Panera tomorrow.


All I hear is blah blah blah excuses excuses. Have fun watching Ellen and days of our lives.


----------



## Superior L & L

Lightningllc;1581451 said:


> Ryan, you missed a good day at the shop with will. To bad you are too busy with the weather stuff to hang put with i
> Us.


Wtf, you throw a shop party and I do t get invited ? Nice !
Do you still have half of a vee plow, and may you be interested in getting rid of it


----------



## Lightningllc

I still have both now. You want to buy the bent wing. Sure $500 will take it. 

Shop party ya it was a laugh for sure. Unloading a semi of ice melt, furnace guy, subcontractor looking for a loan, skidsteer wheelies, salt shooting competion, lol. 

Will laughed at us hillbillies, I was thinking of pulling out the zero turns.


----------



## Superior L & L

Rains gone, wind is cranking and the snow in Grand Rapids is falling apart. We will be lucky for a salt run tonight.


----------



## terrapro

Snowing here. Grounds temps are probably to high but with the wind it could cool off quick. Im still getting up for sure.


----------



## Lightningllc

I have a feeling it's gonna all dry up. Snow will just blow off.


----------



## hosejockey4506

wet roads very windy snow seems done.


----------



## thandrinos

Rain snow mix telegraph and ford rd


----------



## Moonlighter

Pavement temps still at 35 for now in Pontiac, light flurries ended.


----------



## esshakim

Nothing out here in Southfield. Just wet and windy


----------



## Metro Lawn

29 degrees and almost dried up downtown


----------



## thandrinos

Slick spots on roads in Livonia... Wet spots in lots starting to ice over


----------



## Lightningllc

Looking like its drying up. Spotty ice but 97% dry.


----------



## Green Glacier

Air to dry?
I see it on radar


----------



## GreenAcresFert

Nothing in Ypsi/A2.


----------



## esshakim

Still pretty dry out and here around Southfield temps at 32 gonna check again in a few hours. No signs of snow at all.


----------



## snowman6

Snowing sideways and at a pretty good pace in howell


----------



## Luther

snowman6;1581820 said:


> Snowing sideways and at a pretty good pace in howell


Awesome!


----------



## Superior L & L

Hit or miss on all lots up in flintown. Some are snow covered some are dry


----------



## TGS Inc.

Patchy off again on again snow showers. Around Dearborn area. All (any) snow blowing on by with the wind. Finding parking lots patchy glazed...


----------



## Lightningllc

The snows sticking to the salt. Lots that we didn't salt it's blowing off. Gotta love it.


----------



## TheXpress2002

The band along 94 has covered everything.


----------



## P&M Landscaping

Downriver has got a coating to a good 1/4"


----------



## redskinsfan34

.75" down in Dexter. Shoveled off sidewalks at my one zero tolerance place. Just finishing up, turn around just as a gust of wind comes thru and blows the lot clean! Might get an argument on that billing. :laughing:


----------



## Luther

TheXpress2002;1581863 said:


> The band along 94 has covered everything.


On freshly treated/pretreated surfaces, or untreated areas?


----------



## Bedell Mgmt.

snowing hard with low visibility at 96 & Milford Rd. things are covered


----------



## TheXpress2002

TCLA;1581890 said:


> On freshly treated/pretreated surfaces, or untreated areas?


On untreated for those that didnt treat pre-dawn........Thumbs UpThumbs UpThumbs Up...........


----------



## TheXpress2002

WAA issued for SE Mich....

1-3 inches within the heaviest bands. Mostly along 94 96 696 and 59......literally


----------



## thandrinos

275 and 94 about 90 percent covered mabey 200 feet visibility


----------



## TheXpress2002

A2 is getting pounded. All surfaces treated and untreated covering


----------



## P&M Landscaping

Whiteout downriver


----------



## caitlyncllc

Bands moving thru grand blanc area


----------



## terrapro

This is exciting!


----------



## TheXpress2002

Expect now 2-4 inches under the bands


----------



## bln

Ok, thanks ryan


----------



## terrapro

TheXpress2002;1581935 said:


> Expect now 2-4 inches under the bands


Do you think this is just going to be a daytime thing our is it going into the night?


----------



## TheXpress2002

Depends on the winds.


----------



## redskinsfan34

All quiet all of a sudden here.


----------



## alternative

Nothing but a dusting blowing around on 59 in Macomb...


----------



## snowman6

How does howell look?


----------



## terrapro

Snowman 1/2"-1" on untreated and stopped to a light flurry now. I'm making my rounds again to how the mornings salt held...


----------



## snowman6

Thanks Terrapro


----------



## terrapro

Yep. Salt is holding for the most part. Another squall and it might not last though.


----------



## Superior L & L

I just checked our heavyest squall area (Fenton) and salt is holding good


----------



## TheXpress2002

salt is catching back up to the snowfall in Canton


----------



## caitlyncllc

Might want to check again Paul- Fenton is getting hammered.


----------



## hosejockey4506

caitlyncllc;1582037 said:


> Might want to check again Paul- Fenton is getting hammered.


everything we salted is melting fast and holding up


----------



## caitlyncllc

Nothing like a good 10 minute pounding to brighten up the day and put a smile on my face.......


----------



## terrapro

Yeah I just got back from a run to TSC for some parts and the salt that was holding on my way up there is barely hanging on by a thread now. But the sun just popped out so that will help....crazy.


----------



## dfd9

terrapro;1582050 said:


> Yeah I just got back from a run to TSC for some parts and the salt that was holding on my way up there is barely hanging on by a thread now. But the sun just popped out so that will help....crazy.


Welcome to lake effect.

An inch in 10-15 minutes and then sun. And then a half inch. In whichever order.

Or the non-stop squalls. Those are fun too.


----------



## Lightningllc

Those poor guys in Grand Rapids.


----------



## esshakim

Had to plow a site in west bloomfield 2"s on roads and barely anything on the walks small wind drift And salted all our Southfield sites


----------



## redskinsfan34

Judging by the forecast I'll know about 10p.m. whether or not it's a push event.


----------



## terrapro

Every time we get some the sun will come out and melt it away pretty quick.


----------



## M & D LAWN

Nice to see speedway at $3.75 per gallon!
UFB! Wonder what bs excuse there is today. 
Feel like throwing up.


----------



## terrapro

Yeah thats $.50 cents in less then a week for here...BS! I put $30 in my truck early this morning at $3.57, should've topped it off.


----------



## PowersTree

Does anyone got eyes near 13/Telegraph? How much snow is down there?


----------



## gunsworth

PowersTree;1582277 said:


> Does anyone got eyes near 13/Telegraph? How much snow is down there?


nothing, maybe 1/4inch


----------



## PowersTree

Thank you. Here in northern Clarkston their 1.5" but when you drive 2 miles south there isn't even barely a dusting.


----------



## gunsworth

Now am in dire need of a driver. just fired my guy. not only did he not get up to handle my commercial accounts sunday night, he took the check i gave him for salt and wrote it to himself for 200$ and never bought salt. So fawking pissed right now, worst part is he's my cousin and thought i could rely on him...


----------



## Sharpcut 1

Come on guys!! We all knew gas prices were going up after the election. Heck, it's almost summer, everyone is driving everywhere, demand is up!!!


----------



## Cory58

What area do you need a driver for Gunsworth?


----------



## gunsworth

Cory58;1582360 said:


> What area do you need a driver for Gunsworth?


Start at 14+woodward, most acounts are in birmingham. Mostly resis, with a couple small lots downtown


----------



## Cory58

Sorry to far for me. I'm downriver. Good luck finding someone dependable and trustworthy.


----------



## gunsworth

Cory58;1582376 said:


> Sorry to far for me. I'm downriver. Good luck finding someone dependable and trustworthy.


ya, it sucks, I love this industry just hate how hard it is to find good help. Dont really know what to do... my dad has been hurting for help the last 2 years, sad he has 2-3 plow trucks sit each storm and he has to bust his ass


----------



## bln

Whiteout on novi


----------



## Red Bull Junkie

Just a heads up, NOAA updated to 100% for A2, 1-2 inches for tonight and possibly another .5 before 7am. Looks like another sleepless night to see if they guessed right. 48103, West Side


----------



## saltoftheearth

*Snow*

For the first time all day, 11 Mile and Woodward completely covered in snow and coming down hard


----------



## wondo

There was a complete whiteout in wixom about a half hour that left an inch or so it was still coming down when I left to get dinner.


----------



## TheXpress2002

WAA extended for the over night hours 1-3 inches expected under the bands


----------



## Lightningllc

7 mile south on 275 nothing. 8 mile north 1/2 inch and whiteout.


----------



## snowfighter83

thr was a whiteout in redford about an hour ago bout an inch in 30 min.


----------



## snowfighter83

saltoftheearth;1582537 said:


> For the first time all day, 11 Mile and Woodward completely covered in snow and coming down hard


anyone now what 16 n woodward looks like?


----------



## esshakim

Just measured a few sites here I'm Southfield and we had 1" on untreated surfaces at some residential property. Commercial sites are wet but starting to get snow covered. .


----------



## redskinsfan34

The winter weather advisory is set to end at midnight. Nothing has stuck in Dexter since this morning.


----------



## redskinsfan34

Red Bull Junkie;1582500 said:


> Just a heads up, NOAA updated to 100% for A2, 1-2 inches for tonight and possibly another .5 before 7am. Looks like another sleepless night to see if they guessed right. 48103, West Side


Hey Red Bull. Are you local? I'm in Dexter. 48130.


----------



## Red Bull Junkie

redskinsfan34;1582639 said:


> Hey Red Bull. Are you local? I'm in Dexter. 48130.


Yes Sir. If you need any updates on the A2 area just let me know. I will be headed out around 2


----------



## Lightningllc

Anyone know how much snow is in Milford or north territorial and us 23. Also how's Farmington.


----------



## Milwaukee

Anyone know how much snow in Downriver between Telegraph to Fort by Northline/ Eurkea


----------



## snowman6

Lightningllc;1582698 said:


> Anyone know how much snow is in Milford or north territorial and us 23. Also how's Farmington.


Justin, milford is pretty much just a dusting to light coating on treated areas some driveways might have a half inch.


----------



## snowman6

snowman6;1582710 said:


> Justin, milford is pretty much just a dusting to light coating on treated areas some driveways might have a half inch.


But with the blowing snow it could all change by early morning of course.


----------



## Lightningllc

Thanks. Pinckney has 3 inches. It's crazy how the bands dropped snow. But it's pure Michigan.


----------



## hosejockey4506

just checked some stuff at lee and 23 and m59 and 23 salt was still holding up from this morning. Fenton needs to be hit again.


----------



## Cory58

Downriver has about an inch on untreated surfaces.


----------



## Lightningllc

Can anyone predict what is gonna happen the rest of the night.


----------



## newhere

If you set the alarm late it will snow and need a push. If you set it early then it will hardly need a salting.


----------



## Luther

Lightningllc;1582698 said:


> Also how's Farmington.


Dusting only in Farmington. Treated surfaces should only be spotty for you.


----------



## snowman6

newhere;1582759 said:


> If you set the alarm late it will snow and need a push. If you set it early then it will hardly need a salting.


:laughing: So true :salute:


----------



## Lightningllc

Thanks Jim. Don't know where to send plow trucks or salt trucks. Thanks again


----------



## TGS Inc.

Lightningllc;1582785 said:


> Thanks Jim. Don't know where to send plow trucks or salt trucks. Thanks again


Yeah, same here...We have plowing going on basically north of 94 and south of 96...Everything else is salting...(Wayne Cty)


----------



## Luther

Lightningllc;1582785 said:


> Thanks Jim. Don't know where to send plow trucks or salt trucks. Thanks again


You bet Justin..No need to plow anything in Farmington.


----------



## Luther

Anybody know if Hell or Hamburg needs plowing?


----------



## bln

Go to hamburg and if it doesn't need it go to .....


----------



## Luther

You're off my Christmas card list.


----------



## bln

Awe come on, that was funny.


----------



## Luther

Lump of coal for you.


----------



## Lightningllc

Pinckney has 3". Hamburg does too. Hell I bet has 2". 

What the hell do you plow in hell. The dam site inn.


----------



## TGS Inc.

Apparently there has been another bit of snow downriver...Plowing there now. 1.5 - 2" of powder.


----------



## snowman6

It would be nice if another bit of snow could justify a push in Howell. But another salting works too.


----------



## Luther

Lightningllc;1582805 said:


> Pinckney has 3". Hamburg does too. Hell I bet has 2".
> 
> What the hell do you plow in hell. The dam site inn.


Thank you Justin.:salute:

A pain in the ass site in Hell. :crying:


----------



## alternative

Snow in HELL? 

Why didnt they name Detroit Hell when they were naming cities...it would fit perfectly today.


----------



## GimmeSnow!!

Anyone know what Waterford or commerce look like?


----------



## Luther

snowman6;1582808 said:


> But another salting works too.


The light is now green for you sir! Finish 'em off.


----------



## snowman6

TCLA;1582814 said:


> The light is now green for you sir! Finish 'em off.


You got it


----------



## Milwaukee

1-1 1/2" light fluffy snow in Downriver


----------



## Green Glacier

Anyone know whatt AA looks like


----------



## TheXpress2002

if it looks like my Michigan Avenue corridor sites I can only imagine what Ann Arbor looks like


----------



## Superior L & L

Green Glacier;1582817 said:


> Anyone know whatt AA looks like


It has a bunch of really smart hippys and Indians living off there parents money, drinking fancy coffee and doing yoga


----------



## flykelley

GimmeSnow!!;1582813 said:


> Anyone know what Waterford or commerce look like?


Waterford has a dusting.

Mike


----------



## Green Glacier

Superior L & L;1582823 said:


> It has a bunch of really smart hippys and Indians living off there parents money, drinking fancy coffee and doing yoga


Now thats funny thanks i needed that


----------



## Green Glacier

Well just a salt run for me


----------



## wondo

Only enough to salt in wixom and commerce. Farmington/Southfield lots just needed touch ups.


----------



## TheXpress2002

Plowed everything between the Mich Ave and Ford Road corridor. Kinda crazy barely a salting north and south of the area.


----------



## bln

Can't stand out when salt takes forever to activate.


----------



## TheXpress2002

So.....

Tomorrow looks to be on the order of 1-3 inches. As we all know Lake Michigan will help this thing out so I can not rule out some banded areas getting a touch more, hence why some short range models are throwing around 3-5 inches but that might be a stretch. So lets stick with the 1-3 for now. 

And as always a yearly event that coincides with the Super Bowl Sunday night into Monday morning looks to be on the order of 1-2 inches.

Tuesday the models had dropped the clipper the past couple days but has brought it back and currently showing 2-4 inches. Another model has two seperate systems one on Tuesday with 1-2 and one on Wednesday with 1-3. So we will bee.

Long range the pattern starts to shift and cutters will replace the clippers. Dates to watch are the 7th 10th 13th 17th


----------



## terrapro

Waste of gas driving around looking for snow. Shoveling off 2.5 on untreated walks in Howell drive out to Brighton and it's barely 1/4"-1/2". Easy salt though...

Ryan what exactly are the definitions of a cutter and clipper, how are they different?


----------



## Green Glacier

This week has been CRAZY


----------



## Green Glacier

Ok now in white out in chelsea


----------



## TheXpress2002

Heads up band west of A2 doing some damage


----------



## TheXpress2002

Clipper is from Canada nice dry fluffy snow. 
Cutter is from Texas nice soaking wet heavy snow


----------



## terrapro

TheXpress2002;1582908 said:


> Clipper is from Canada nice dry fluffy snow.
> Cutter is from Texas nice soaking wet heavy snow


Screw that! Wet heavy no thanks. I'll take this clipper lake effect stuff anyday.


----------



## Green Glacier

Sidewalks covered working hard on parkinglot


----------



## redskinsfan34

Lightningllc;1582805 said:


> Pinckney has 3". Hamburg does too. Hell I bet has 2".


No kidding. I guess I better go and check my sites out that way. Dexter got absolutely nothing overnight. I'm assuming it was because I got up to check every hour.


----------



## Green Glacier

Here we go going to run over these 
Smart hippys


----------



## Tango

I spend more time reading about you guys plowing than I do actually plowing. Need some snow on the Eastside!!


----------



## Green Glacier

Suns coming out


----------



## redskinsfan34

It's been out in Scio Twp. Although the sky to the west is pretty dark. I believe the correct term here is Defcon 4.


----------



## dfd9

Lightningllc;1582785 said:


> Thanks Jim. Don't know where to send plow trucks or salt trucks. Thanks again


You have no idea.



TheXpress2002;1582908 said:


> Clipper is from Canada nice dry fluffy snow.
> Cutter is from Texas nice soaking wet heavy snow


I don't recall anyone asking.

I thought it was going to remain a surprise?


----------



## Tango

Quote:
Originally Posted by TheXpress2002 
Clipper is from Canada nice dry fluffy snow. 
Cutter is from Texas nice soaking wet heavy snow

I don't recall anyone asking.

I thought it was going to remain a surprise?



terrapro;1582901 said:


> Ryan what exactly are the definitions of a cutter and clipper, how are they different?


----------



## alternative

Ryan, 
Whats the link for the noaa site with past snow accum. ( 20th-30th)? 
Thanks,

I hate when customers try to call you out on when it DID and DID NOT snow...F---You.. I was there! 
Gotta start leaving a "Flag:" like fert companies do, so they know when it was done. Im gonna start billing after every single event like I use to... more postage/paper, but no questioning...
And then the idiots that say- why would you plow if it was gonna get warmer the next day or two...WTF. Like the weather f-cks are "Always" right? what if it didnt warm up and sh*t froze up ...then id be hearing "Why didnt you do the snow? we had people slipping and falling" ...... Hate People!


----------



## bln

I had a guy like that once, so the next time it snowed I plowed the whole lot except where he parks. He called me up and asked why I didn't plow his spot but everything else. I replied with "so we agree I plowed." We never had a disagreement again.


----------



## redskinsfan34

NOAA is calling for nothing but flurries the next 3 days. I'm confused. Like usual.


----------



## TheXpress2002

alternative;1582959 said:


> Ryan,
> Whats the link for the noaa site with past snow accum. ( 20th-30th)?
> Thanks,
> 
> I hate when customers try to call you out on when it DID and DID NOT snow...F---You.. I was there!
> Gotta start leaving a "Flag:" like fert companies do, so they know when it was done. Im gonna start billing after every single event like I use to... more postage/paper, but no questioning...
> And then the idiots that say- why would you plow if it was gonna get warmer the next day or two...WTF. Like the weather f-cks are "Always" right? what if it didnt warm up and sh*t froze up ...then id be hearing "Why didnt you do the snow? we had people slipping and falling" ...... Hate People!


Its not noaa I will have the data tonight and shoot you an email. Same email as the past?


----------



## Tango

redskinsfan34;1582987 said:


> NOAA is calling for nothing but flurries the next 3 days. I'm confused. Like usual.


I cancelled my trip up to the cottage based on snow this weekend, sure hope NOAA is wrong.


----------



## boss75

I'm a little confused from the chatter. Do you weather guy's think we are all going to get a push sometime this weekend or is this going to be some of these lake effect bands with a hit and miss. Thanks Jerry.


----------



## Lightningllc

Why is it when you have a storage site that signs up for seasonal plowing and per app salting, plowing starts at 2". 

We started off salting alittle of the icy spots then went to no salt will be done unless requested, now there's 1" on the property and I'm getting told why didn't you plow well because it starts at 2" I say because we have salted everything for the last couple days and you are on a oncall salt basis. They want it plowed so the sun will melt it, looks like this is why they go through a contractor every year.


----------



## boss75

Lightningllc;1583009 said:


> Why is it when you have a storage site that signs up for seasonal plowing and per app salting, plowing starts at 2".
> 
> We started off salting alittle of the icy spots then went to no salt will be done unless requested, now there's 1" on the property and I'm getting told why didn't you plow well because it starts at 2" I say because we have salted everything for the last couple days and you are on a oncall salt basis. They want it plowed so the sun will melt it, looks like this is why they go through a contractor every year.


I guess its what they call "dealing with the public, remember the customer is always right" or are they ?.


----------



## bln

My heart just skipped a beat, I looked out the window and thought it was snowing again. It was just the wind blowing snow off of the pine tree. I'm an idiot.


----------



## Tscape

I once worked for a company where the customer was always wrong. We also got paid double time for fighting.


----------



## TheXpress2002

bln;1583020 said:


> My heart just skipped a beat, I looked out the window and thought it was snowing again. It was just the wind blowing snow off of the pine tree. I'm an idiot.


Mine did skip. Good 15 min band laid 1/2 inch of fluff on the drive. Sun is back out.


----------



## redskinsfan34

Resi's in Dexter that haven't been touched are almost at 2" now. I might get to work a little tonight!


----------



## TGS Inc.

Seems timely to mention my "teeing off" on a customer story...I had zero sleep for days and I was a tad bit on the edge.

It was a local, well known donut/coffee franchise. Years ago. He called to complain about why I salted at a certain time. I explained about temps and refreeze and the risks...He shut me down. He wasn't buying it. I told him "I don't tell you how to make the donuts"....

End of relationship.

It felt good at the time!! lol


----------



## Frankland

Express what's your take on tomorrow on Monday?


----------



## M & D LAWN

Frankland;1583383 said:


> Express what's your take on tomorrow on Monday?


Go back one page.


----------



## terrapro

Man it's friggin cold out! Thermostat is set at 80 and it can't keep up.


----------



## Lightningllc

Ok what I would give for 6 hours of sleep.


----------



## Milwaukee

terrapro;1583412 said:


> Man it's friggin cold out! Thermostat is set at 80 and it can't keep up.


Agree it bad when u watch your temp gauge go up full while drive when idle with 2 heater on it creep back cold in truck. Thermostat is new anyway.


----------



## terrapro

Milwaukee;1583434 said:


> Agree it bad when u watch your temp gauge go up full while drive when idle with 2 heater on it creep back cold in truck. Thermostat is new anyway.


I meant the house Mil, but yeah not looking forward to vehicles in this.


----------



## newhere

My f-450 would not get up to temp, always blowing cold air. I had had enough, covered half the radi with cardboard and now the truck warms up nice, runs alot smoother and doesnt go into high idle every time i stop.


----------



## Lightningllc

Cole 80 degrees seriously. Holy hot Mines at 70


----------



## Luther

Lightningllc;1583459 said:


> Cole 80 degrees seriously. Holy hot Mines at 70


Are you guys for real?

We run at 64 at night, and 56 during the day. Now I do have a roaring fire going which really heats everything up nice.


----------



## Superior L & L

68 for me. I'm too cheap to raise it any higher. My consumers is typical $5-600 in the coldest months so I would prefere to not go any higher


----------



## bln

68 and that is just for the little one. I would have it set at 58 if it was just me.


----------



## Lightningllc

Superior L & L;1583470 said:


> 68 for me. I'm too cheap to raise it any higher. My consumers is typical $5-600 in the coldest months so I would prefere to not go any higher


That's cheap for that 6500 sq ft house. I bet the lake breeze doesn't help.


----------



## Luther

Yeah, I figured Paul was one of those 5 percenters like you.


----------



## Lightningllc

I just made rent on my manufactured home. Paul makes the big money up there in GRAND BLANC, I just make it by.


----------



## terrapro

I live in my Grandfathers old house built in the late 1800's, with the stat set at 80 two of the bedrooms are just under 60deg.


----------



## Milwaukee

newhere;1583458 said:


> My f-450 would not get up to temp, always blowing cold air. I had had enough, covered half the radi with cardboard and now the truck warms up nice, runs alot smoother and doesnt go into high idle every time i stop.


U could have bad thermostat that open early. It amazing how many people don't realized they had bad thermostat. I see some thermostat that were bad after it saw overheat it weak spring inside thermostat then next time it ready to open it doesn't open at 195oF instead it open from 160-180oF. It BEST to buy OEM thermostat for their brand of truck. NO Stant or aftermarket for me after deal issues with them.


----------



## esshakim

Hey I was wondering what everyone's opinion was for the weather during the week of the 12th was thinking about driving down to Mardi Gras this year but with these weather patterns not to sure if its a smart idea.


----------



## newhere

I replaced that first, didn't do anything. The gauge stays dead on in the middle now.


----------



## Moonlighter

I guess I don't feel bad for keeping the house at 62 now lol, keeps the bill down too.


----------



## terrapro

Wow NOAA looks like I'll be busy for the next 3-4 days. Fine with me just hope I get paid!


----------



## snowman6

terrapro;1583620 said:


> Wow NOAA looks like I'll be busy for the next 3-4 days. Fine with me just hope I get paid!


Me too as far as being busy. Sucks the snow is coming in the morning time but ill take it. Hopefully it will be enough for a push.


----------



## dfd9

TCLA;1583465 said:


> Are you guys for real?
> 
> We run at 64 at night, and 56 during the day. Now I do have a roaring fire going which really heats everything up nice.


I'm with the long-haired gentleman.


----------



## grassmaster06

Its snowing In wyandotte ,almost covered


----------



## TheXpress2002

treated properties are holding up in Canton at the moment but will not last long


----------



## Cory58

Telegraph and 94 there is just a dusting. Salt is barely holding on.


----------



## terrapro

Nothing going on here in Howell.


----------



## CSC Contracting

Treated lots holding in AA.


----------



## CSC Contracting

Looks like this clipped is heading south.


----------



## esshakim

Coming down at a steady rate here in Southfield . Really hoping that extra salt I put down on the last event holds up a few more hours.


----------



## saltoftheearth

Eight Mile and Coolidge, salt not holding up.


----------



## Superior L & L

What's coming over from the west side will need a salting !


----------



## Leisure Time LC

Snowing good here im Kalamazoo. Picked up 3" last night


----------



## WMHLC

You guys should drive over here and plow, solid 12 inches


----------



## caitlyncllc

Where is 12"?


----------



## TheXpress2002

Radar will fill in. The ratios are so high that the radar at the extents are having a hard time picking it up. Flip over to Grand Rapids and you will see what is still to come


----------



## bln

Slowed way down in South Lyon


----------



## Lightningllc

Covering in Farmington, novi, Wixom.


----------



## esshakim

1" down in Southfield salt was holding up for a while but time to get out there and drop this salt


----------



## P&M Landscaping

Downriver has just under 2" at my house... Hoping for another blast of snow to push me over that mark


----------



## NewImgLwn&Lndsc

Just under an inch in livonia. Snow is extremely light


----------



## moosey

How's the Bloomfield Hills/West Bloomfield Area. Just wondering if residentials will need a push, 2" trigger. thanks


----------



## TGS Inc.

Nice little link with some snowfall totals....

http://forecast.weather.gov/product...s&issuedby=DTX&format=CI&version=1&glossary=0


----------



## Allor Outdoor

moosey;1583944 said:


> How's the Bloomfield Hills/West Bloomfield Area. Just wondering if residentials will need a push, 2" trigger. thanks


About an inch in West Bloomfield...definitely not at a 2" inch trigger (yet)


----------



## caitlyncllc

Its getting brighter and the snow seems to be slowing in Fenton. There is 1.5" in areas that are not touched- but its so light and fluffy if you look at it too long it gets scared and shrinks down to about a half inch.


----------



## caitlyncllc

Ok. Got brighter, but has not really slowed down.


----------



## Superior L & L

Going to be hitting residential for sure and a good salting for everyone


----------



## terrapro

Superior L & L;1583995 said:


> Going to be hitting residential for sure and a good salting for everyone


Really? Everything that got salt this AM is melting instantly and the snow here can't seem to break that 1.5" mark.


----------



## Superior L & L

I really don't want to . All commercials are wet but I want to keep the residential happy since they are all seasonal and we have only pushed a few times


----------



## terrapro

I had to go back outside and check again lol. Definately not happening here. It might almost be 2" but it's fluff so by the time I would get to any drives tonight they would be settled down to under an inch.


----------



## terrapro

Anyone know what it's like in Brighton?


----------



## newhere

Superior L & L;1583995 said:


> Going to be hitting residential for sure and a good salting for everyone


I agree but these resi's that think they are gona get plowed once now and again tonight get on my nerves.


----------



## Superior L & L

newhere;1584053 said:


> I agree but these resi's that think they are gona get plowed once now and again tonight get on my nerves.


That's for sure. I had a lady call yelling yesterday that she didn't get plowed. (We didn't plow any residential yesterday) I get out there and half her drive is wet concrete !


----------



## Bedell Mgmt.

terrapro;1584040 said:


> Anyone know what it's like in Brighton?


Big white flakes at 96 and Grand River in Brighton :waving:


----------



## terrapro

Bedell Mgmt.;1584058 said:


> Big white flakes at 96 and Grand River in Brighton :waving:


What is the totals on untreated? I can't get weather.com to load up Brighton for some reason.


----------



## Tscape

Big ole fat snow...sideways snow...and sometimes snow that seems to come up from undaneath!


----------



## Lightningllc

Cole it is all melted that's treated.


----------



## TJSNOW

TCLA;1583465 said:


> Are you guys for real?
> 
> We run at 64 at night, and 56 during the day. Now I do have a roaring fire going which really heats everything up nice.





dfd9;1583704 said:


> I'm with the long-haired gentleman.


Your BOTH Cheapskates..........Your poor familys.....

I put some blankets in the mail for them.............


----------



## madskier1986

Measured 2 inches of the white and fluffy snow at 15 and lasher. We are a go for residential when it stops snowing.


----------



## NewImgLwn&Lndsc

Definately a toss up on resis here..


----------



## madskier1986

NewImgLwn&Lndsc;1584091 said:


> Definately a toss up on resis here..


Been tossing the whole idea around but now that its is 2 inches, I am just going to do it. It will go fast tonight. 
Then with noaa calling for a half of inch tomorrow, I won't have to do anything tomorrow with residential. (hopefully)


----------



## TheXpress2002

No doubt resis in Canton Plymouth


----------



## Frankland

Exopress whats your take for mondays storm and the next couple days?


----------



## TheXpress2002

Will update later.....I have been going since 5am. havent looked at the model runs today in depth. All I can say is we are getting more than 1/2 inch tomorrow. NOAA has their heads up their -----


----------



## moosey

They updated at 3:30pm and saying 1" tomorrow, so does that mean 2"+ for tomorrow.. it is what it is!!!!


----------



## esshakim

White out conditions in Southfield. It's really coming down. Already started 2" trigger residentials


----------



## Lightningllc

Roads are covered in a2. Whiteout


----------



## Tscape

Everybody Dance Now!!


----------



## cuttingedge13

3" at 5 & Newburgh, untreated black top condo drive way.


----------



## TheXpress2002

well that band is putting out more than a cheap two dollar "horse"


----------



## TheXpress2002

Tscape;1584139 said:


> Everybody Dance Now!!


Like The Music Factory or LeAnn Womack....lol


----------



## Tscape

Music Factory!


----------



## cuttingedge13

TheXpress2002;1584157 said:


> well that band is putting out more than a cheap two dollar "horse"


Is that a band or just what the radar can see? It's not moving!


----------



## TheXpress2002

No its stopped and laying down a solid inch of snow


----------



## jbiggert

So is it safe to start plowing yet? Or are random snow showers going to keep popping up all evening? Crazy weather!?&&?;


----------



## 2FAST4U

So it looks like another 1/2" tonight and another 1" tomorrow after 9am. Lots are kind of holding in chesterfield after that band moved through around 5, any more snow tonight and we'll be salting for sure in the a.m.


----------



## TheXpress2002

14 hours of work earsed in 22 mins


----------



## Plow Dude

I feel the same way. I actually held off on some business' but other then that probably have to go thru the route again


----------



## Lightningllc

Speedway by me just jumped diesel from 3.85 to 4.19 a gallon.


----------



## terrapro

I have about 1000lbs of frozen bulk in the bed of a pickup, anyone know a good trick other then pickaxe? Would some LCC poured over it break it up?


----------



## Lightningllc

Cole a car wash works wonders. Just not mine

Rinse shovel rinse. Repeat.

Just watched a guy unload a Ton in a bay, too bad he's on camera and I'm gonna return it to him.


----------



## wondo

terrapro;1584274 said:


> I have about 1000lbs of frozen bulk in the bed of a pickup, anyone know a good trick other then pickaxe? Would some LCC poured over it break it up?


The cheap blue windshield washer fluid works wonders... That reminds me.


----------



## bln

Justin, who was it? And can I help?


----------



## Lightningllc

Black f350 Meyer plow 6 foot baby gas salter with procomp off road tires. 

He lives at 7 mile and Pontiac trail. This is the 3rd time.


----------



## terrapro

LOL go get him!

Weren't you *****in about him last year too? Or was that a different guy?


----------



## Lightningllc

Different guy. Last year a guy dumped his dump box full of salt in the car wash bay. 2 maybe 3 tons.


----------



## cuttingedge13

terrapro;1584274 said:


> I have about 1000lbs of frozen bulk in the bed of a pickup, anyone know a good trick other then pickaxe? Would some LCC poured over it break it up?


When I was young and dumb not so long ago, a man who sells salt off stark road told me I should try diesel fuel to free up the salt in a v-box... So there I am, 3 in the morning at speedway, spraying down my salt straight from the pump. One big oily, smelly block of s#!t. What a mess.
Only good way is to park it inside with the heat on over night...... I'm guessing you don't have time for that!


----------



## Lightningllc

Lmao.


----------



## bln

Does he have another truck or can you give me some initials?


----------



## Lightningllc

No lettering. Ill get him


----------



## alternative




----------



## alternative

Lightningllc;1584329 said:


> Lmao.


thats funny....and i thought the original was funny
Good remix


----------



## TheXpress2002

Just really quick tonight seeing I am still in my truck......

Tomorrow snow should start late morning. Again same thing. Around .08 - .15 QPF but ratios will close to 25 to 1 so if simple math prevails thats 2-4 inches ya'll. So thats the 411 for tomorrow. 

Monday night 1-2 inches


Tuesday night Wed looks like the most robust system. Solid 3 inches at the moment (being conservative pretending to be NWS)


----------



## caitlyncllc

Ryan- thanks. What area is your forecast for? I know its been real hit and miss with where the snow is falling.... is the snow tomorrow the same as today? LES that drops where it feels like it? 
Thanks again


----------



## TheXpress2002

lowest totals to the north highest total to the south


----------



## Lightningllc

Hopefully the sun comes out and we can start landscaping Monday.


----------



## caitlyncllc

You guys get all the fun.


----------



## Red Bull Junkie

Geez Xpress, I don't want any excuses. lol. Thanks for sharing all of your weather opinions, all of which you could just keep to yourself. It's much appreciated by this guy.


----------



## snowman6

TheXpress2002;1584433 said:


> lowest totals to the north highest total to the south


North of 69? Or north of 96?


----------



## redskinsfan34

Wow. Noaa
is not agreeing with Ryan's forecast


----------



## P&M Landscaping

Done plowing before last call, always a great way to wrap up the night


----------



## TGS Inc.

TheXpress2002;1584396 said:


> Just really quick tonight seeing I am still in my truck......
> 
> Tomorrow snow should start late morning. Again same thing. Around .08 - .15 QPF but ratios will close to 25 to 1 so if simple math prevails thats 2-4 inches ya'll. So thats the 411 for tomorrow.
> 
> Monday night 1-2 inches
> 
> Tuesday night Wed looks like the most robust system. Solid 3 inches at the moment (being conservative pretending to be NWS)


WOW Ryan!! And I was worried about this year being a repeat of last year...NOT! Looks like We'll be sleeping in the Spring! lol


----------



## Green Glacier

Man it's COLD!!!!!


----------



## alternative

Salt working so slow today...


----------



## Lightningllc

Not even working. Salt fields are back this morning.


----------



## Superior L & L

I just talked to our supervisor. He said they turned every lot blue this morning !
I'm good with that, lets hope we get done rest


----------



## terrapro

Yeah there is some fluff blowing around here but nothing that needs attention.


----------



## caitlyncllc

Radar shows its coming.....


----------



## terrapro

Can you buy beer before noon in Michigan now? I can't remember if that law passed or not.


----------



## Cory58

terrapro;1584689 said:


> Can you buy beer before noon in Michigan now? I can't remember if that law passed or not.


They lifted that in 2010. So yes you can buy beer.


----------



## Superior L & L

terrapro;1584689 said:


> Can you buy beer before noon in Michigan now? I can't remember if that law passed or not.


I'm WAY to hung over to drink beer before noon.head hurty !


----------



## TheXpress2002

The systems are alowing to a crawl. Look for minor accumulations today and the heavier event as more a early morning start tomorrow


----------



## Lightningllc

Hey Paul. Happy Birthday you drunk Brit.


----------



## Green Glacier

Thank's Ryan


----------



## terrapro

I like seeing the next 4 days and nights with 50-60% chance snow on NOAA. Usaully means we will just get enough to salt everyday at some point. Nice and easy.


----------



## Luther

Starting to stick in Lansing.

Even if it was real salty and dry just a couple of hours ago....


----------



## terrapro

Cory58;1584698 said:


> They lifted that in 2010. So yes you can buy beer.


Yep, found out thanks. I just didn't want to look like a drunk trying to buy beer when I am not suppose to.



Superior L & L;1584714 said:


> I'm WAY to hung over to drink beer before noon.head hurty !


Lol, not drinking just buying. The only time I drink before noon would be after midnight.


----------



## Green Glacier

looking at radar its done for a while


----------



## NewImgLwn&Lndsc

Sorta nice seeing the sun


----------



## Lightningllc

I just heard a rumor that salt is going up in price. Could this be true


----------



## terrapro

Hope not....and we were just talking about how I pay too much as it is.


----------



## saltoftheearth

*Salt up*



Lightningllc;1584825 said:


> I just heard a rumor that salt is going up in price. Could this be true


Not true, no justification.


----------



## Superior L & L

Lightningllc;1584748 said:


> Hey Paul. Happy Birthday you drunk Brit.


Thank you !


----------



## redskinsfan34

TheXpress2002;1584746 said:


> The systems are alowing to a crawl. Look for minor accumulations today and the heavier event as more a early morning start tomorrow


So........... No 2 to 4 inches today then?


----------



## TheXpress2002

as of now it will be tomorrow morning. but take a look at the radar the last hour


----------



## Luther

Happy Birthday Paul!


----------



## snowman6

TheXpress2002;1584897 said:


> as of now it will be tomorrow morning. but take a look at the radar the last hour


Looks like it's filling in nicely. (Sweet)


----------



## snowfighter83

TheXpress2002;1584897 said:


> as of now it will be tomorrow morning. but take a look at the radar the last hour


im no weather man, but from the looks of the radar and out the window it here now. and for the rest of the nite. what do have in mind?


----------



## eatonpaving

snowfighter83;1584943 said:


> im no weather man, but from the looks of the radar and out the window it here now. and for the rest of the nite. what do have in mind?


http://www.weather.com/weather/aler...ificance=Y&areaid=MIZ076&office=KDTX&etn=0004


----------



## Lightningllc

I love condo's. either you do too much or not enough. Wtf


We have been taking care of a condo site for years they called yesterday and said calm down on salt so we didn't salt yesterday. Today they call and say you need to salt our driveways are white. 


Thank god for meditation.


----------



## TheXpress2002

Yes a WAA has been issued for the next system......boom


----------



## Greenstar lawn

TheXpress2002;1584981 said:


> Yes a WAA has been issued for the next system......boom


Is Macomb getting in on the action?


----------



## eatonpaving

Greenstar lawn;1584995 said:


> Is Macomb getting in on the action?


looks to be everyone, the snow bands are filling in at a good clip, going to be a long night again..


----------



## eatonpaving

*just issued...*



eatonpaving;1584998 said:


> looks to be everyone, the snow bands are filling in at a good clip, going to be a long night again..


http://forecast.weather.gov/showsig...3&firewxzone=MIZ076&local_place1=&product1=Sp


----------



## Greenstar lawn

eatonpaving;1584998 said:


> looks to be everyone, the snow bands are filling in at a good clip, going to be a long night again..


Of course bc it's garbage night


----------



## terrapro

Coming down like mad right now. Roads are covered with a dusting.


----------



## eatonpaving

terrapro;1585002 said:


> Coming down like mad right now. Roads are covered with a dusting.


 they just issued a lake effect snow watch for us...never seen that before...


----------



## M & D LAWN

Greenstar lawn;1585001 said:


> Of course bc it's garbage night


Of course because its the Super Bowl.


----------



## snowfighter83

still snowing in redford. untreated surfaces are dusted. the salted lot behind my house is startin to build patches and around edges.


----------



## Lightningllc

Looks like another night of no sleep.


----------



## bln

How effective is salt going to be with the temp at 11 degrees?


----------



## Lightningllc

Use alot and pee in your hopper to activate it.


----------



## snowman6

bln;1585018 said:


> How effective is salt going to be with the temp at 11 degrees?


Wait for it to pile up and plow it lol just kidding


----------



## TheXpress2002

What Justin said....lol


----------



## snowfighter83

drink lots of tim hortons.lol.


----------



## snowfighter83

that salted lot i spoke of went from about 30% to 85% covered. still snowing


----------



## eatonpaving

snowfighter83;1585050 said:


> drink lots of tim hortons.lol.


what if you could put down salt that was 100 degrees, years ago i had my exhaust on my 5 yard dump installed in a way that it was pointed at the bottom of the dump box, about 4 inchs away, it would heat a ton of cold patch to about 100 degrees in 10 mins of driving...i used to have the wayne assembly plant for pot holes in the winter, it worked well. also a buddy of mine that hauls for nagle paving has a sterling tri axle with a heated box....its snowing like mad in g/c


----------



## Milwaukee

eatonpaving;1585057 said:


> what if you could put down salt that was 100 degrees, years ago i had my exhaust on my 5 yard dump installed in a way that it was pointed at the bottom of the dump box, about 4 inchs away, it would heat a ton of cold patch to about 100 degrees in 10 mins of driving...i used to have the wayne assembly plant for pot holes in the winter, it worked well.


No issues with rust around that bottom dump? Most trucks I had ROT so bad around Exhaust pipe/manifold. That sound work good idea for dump that haul snowpile.


----------



## eatonpaving

Milwaukee;1585060 said:


> No issues with rust around that bottom dump? Most trucks I had ROT so bad around Exhaust pipe/manifold. That sound work good idea for dump that haul snowpile.


when i hauled snow with it at meijers by the time i would go dump water was running out the back, it worked great. no rust issues but i only had the truck for 3 years....


----------



## Milwaukee

eatonpaving;1585066 said:


> when i hauled snow with it at meijers by the time i would go dump water was running out the back, it worked great. no rust issues but i only had the truck for 3 years....


That sound good idea for dump. Would you able to have pictures of that?


----------



## snowfighter83

eatonpaving;1585057 said:


> what if you could put down salt that was 100 degrees, years ago i had my exhaust on my 5 yard dump installed in a way that it was pointed at the bottom of the dump box, about 4 inchs away, it would heat a ton of cold patch to about 100 degrees in 10 mins of driving...i used to have the wayne assembly plant for pot holes in the winter, it worked well. also a buddy of mine that hauls for nagle paving has a sterling tri axle with a heated box....its snowing like mad in g/c


that pretty slick.


----------



## Lightningllc

What if you heated liquid up to 120 degrees then pretreat at spinner wonder how that would work.


----------



## eatonpaving

Milwaukee;1585072 said:


> That sound good idea for dump. Would you able to have pictures of that?


wish i did, but that was back in 95 or 96....but its easy to do...just run your pipe up tho the middle of the box and keep it a few inches away and good to go....


----------



## eatonpaving

Lightningllc;1585078 said:


> What if you heated liquid up to 120 degrees then pretreat at spinner wonder how that would work.


would work great, i stick 3 bags of paladol in the floor on the passanger side and when i do my walks it works instant...


----------



## Milwaukee

eatonpaving;1585083 said:


> would work great, i stick 3 bags of paladol in the floor on the passanger side and when i do my walks it works instant...


^ I do with salt bags put 3 or 4 on passenger floor with heat direct at bag. They work perfect no clogged in salt spreader.


----------



## eatonpaving

Milwaukee;1585090 said:


> ^ I do with salt bags put 3 or 4 on passenger floor with heat direct at bag. They work perfect no clogged in salt spreader.


ya know its working when you hear it popping on the ice.... http://www.google.com/patents/US7320504

looks like many ppl have thought about it.....just think, salt the lot and set back and watch the fog rise.....


----------



## bln

Justin that gives me an idea, LCU units. Liquid Calcium Urine.


----------



## Lightningllc

Pick it at your local Dpw yard. Now that's being green recycling.


----------



## TGS Inc.

Anyone know where the closest place to buy bulk salt near downtown Detroit?? Ran out at our bin down there and can't restock till Monday....Thanks!


----------



## Do It All Do It Right

bln;1585101 said:


> Justin that gives me an idea, LCU units. Liquid Calcium Urine.


A fresh load of liquid chloride from the "plant" comes in warm. Otherwise the only heated liquid we use is for spot treatment with with a heated urea tank it temps around 98.8 degrees. Has a tendency for refreeze, sometimes or if the wind blows spray application drift issues could occur. You need to wear proper ppe due to splash back or possible frostbite.


----------



## BossPlow2010

TGS Inc.;1585108 said:


> Anyone know where the closest place to buy bulk salt near downtown Detroit?? Ran out at our bin down there and can't restock till Monday....Thanks!


Try signature services on fort street in Detroit, they should have a phone number to call if they're closed.

Edit: here's their 24 hour phone # 
(313) 999-6690


----------



## TheXpress2002

Whiteout conditions north of Ford Road


----------



## Tango

1/2 to 3/4 inch and white out in Harper Woods


----------



## TGS Inc.

BossPlow2010;1585125 said:


> Try signature services on fort street in Detroit, they should have a phone number to call if they're closed.
> 
> Edit: here's their 24 hour phone #
> (313) 999-6690


Thanks for the help!


----------



## TJSNOW

Code. Red.........All hands on deck


----------



## TheXpress2002

TJSNOW;1585174 said:


> Code. Red.........All hands on deck


What the hell are you talking about....we have been in code red for the last 10 days and have a week of hell ahead of us.

Nevermind you are prolly drinking a keg as we speak cheering the Lions in the superbowl....lol.


----------



## bln

Week of hell?


----------



## Lightningllc

Snow everyday.


----------



## terrapro

Went to go salt, you know get a head start and I have a flat tire. Grab the compressor and it flips over while I'm dragging out the air line and it breaks. Grab my neighbors and its frozen, grab my buddies a few miles away and its frozen. Both are sitting next to heaters warming up.....fun!


----------



## TJSNOW

TheXpress2002;1585187 said:


> What the hell are you talking about....we have been in code red for the last 10 days and have a week of hell ahead of us.
> 
> Nevermind you are prolly drinking a keg as we speak cheering the Lions in the superbowl....lol.


Lions are not in the super bowl?????................

I don't call it a week of "Hell"...........I call it a week of making a Boat load of money and maybee spending some quality time with "The Hoss"........


----------



## Lightningllc

Willie Nelson or bob segar.


----------



## TheXpress2002

TJSNOW;1585245 said:


> Lions are not in the super bowl?????................
> 
> I don't call it a week of "Hell"...........I call it a week of making a Boat load of money and maybee spending some quality time with "The Hoss"........


He has already been given the code red for tomorrow morning.


----------



## TJSNOW

TheXpress2002;1585254 said:


> He has already been given the code red for tomorrow morning.


Awesome........Maybee he should just sleep in the truck............Thumbs Up......:waving:


----------



## bln

Did anyone else watch the halftime show on mute and hope for a wardrobe malfunction?


----------



## redskinsfan34

Quick update. No snow down in Dexter.
Crisis averted.


----------



## TJSNOW

redskinsfan34;1585325 said:


> Quick update. No snow down in Dexter.
> Crisis averted.


10-4....We will downgrade Dexter to Def-con 1 status........:salute:


----------



## Dhouse

Any snow in the southfield area to plow?


----------



## terrapro

Salted a few already before the temps dropped to much more.


----------



## grassmaster06

Any info on 96 and newburg areas?


----------



## snowfighter83

Dhouse;1585396 said:


> Any snow in the southfield area to plow?


may need salt.


----------



## NewImgLwn&Lndsc

grassmaster06;1585419 said:


> Any info on 96 and newburg areas?


I have a few lots around there that the salt held up but i see some real suspect lots in the area.


----------



## quack17kills

Any one know how the lots look in Waterford


----------



## snowman6

Winter weather advisory for south of 8 mile, seeing a quick 2-3" by morning rush hour and areas south of 59 are to see a inch or two.


----------



## Moonlighter

quack17kills;1585525 said:


> Any one know how the lots look in Waterford


At around 9pm they had 3/4 of an inch on untreated and treated held up.


----------



## Reliablesnow

Any idea when the snow will begin at 696/woodward? already an inch down. I'm debating whether or not to attend my properties now or wait in case it snows more.


----------



## Reliablesnow

looks like the big system near chicago is heading south at a pretty decent rate


----------



## Lightningllc

I think it was 2008 February that was like this winter. Salt shortage year. 

Kinda sleep deprived so I think I'm right.


----------



## TheXpress2002

While I have a moment....

Today should be an easy 2-4 for everyone some banding might drop 5 inches but this will be confined to Lenawee and Monroe counties. Should be done by sunset.....hopefully....... LES will kick in after.

Tomorrow the models have gone ape shiz. They are showing 3-5 for everyone. I mentioned this last week as the ssystem to watch so we will see what happens.

Thursday is 1-2 inches

Friday is a mixed bag starting as rain and freezing rain turning to snow. 

Again still watching the bombs for next week.


----------



## ACutAbovemi

Love working in rush hour! 
Lots have light coating from yesterday night. Treating all lots with a very thick salt ap. pre salted to avoid the daytime head ache


----------



## redskinsfan34

TheXpress2002;1585636 said:


> While I have a moment....
> 
> Today should be an easy 2-4 for everyone some banding might drop 5 inches but this will be confined to Lenawee and Monroe counties. Should be done by sunset.....hopefully....... LES will kick in after.
> 
> Tomorrow the models have gone ape shiz. They are showing 3-5 for everyone. I mentioned this last week as the ssystem to watch so we will see what happens.
> 
> Thursday is 1-2 inches
> 
> Friday is a mixed bag starting as rain and freezing rain turning to snow.
> 
> Again still watching the bombs for next week.


Thanks for the update. :salute: Busy Feb.!


----------



## TheXpress2002

Really coming down in Canton


----------



## terrapro

Wow I must be right on the edge of it all because no one except NOAA is calling for more than 1". Accuweather says some flurries no accumulation. I am looking at the radar and it is looking thick south of me for sure!


----------



## Metro Lawn

NOAA is saying less than an inch also. What gives?


----------



## Cory58

Treated lots downriver starting to get covered. These are some of the biggest snowflakes I've ever seen.


----------



## TheXpress2002

NOAA has their heads up their ....


----------



## snowfighter83

thexpress2002;1585686 said:


> noaa has their heads up their ....


whaazoo! Lol.


----------



## terrapro

Looks like you guys are getting hammered along 94. Just a light dusting here and lots are melting off quickly.


----------



## GimmeSnow!!

How about downtown Detroit?


----------



## wondo

It has started to make the roads a little slushy in walled lake in wixom. I salted heavy this morning, hopefully it buys me a long enough break to take a little nap after breakfast.


----------



## Metro Lawn

Radar shows it has been over us for over an hour but nothing making it to the ground yet.


----------



## alternative

Metro Lawn;1585678 said:


> NOAA is saying less than an inch also. What gives?


Noaa for our area
Snow. High near 23. Southwest wind around 5 mph becoming calm in the morning. Chance of precipitation is 100%. Total daytime snow accumulation of 1 to 2 inches possible


----------



## Metro Lawn

alternative;1585730 said:


> Noaa for our area
> Snow. High near 23. Southwest wind around 5 mph becoming calm in the morning. Chance of precipitation is 100%. Total daytime snow accumulation of 1 to 2 inches possible


It just changed in the last 20 minutes. That is what it had yesterday then this morning it was down to an inch and now back at 1-2 and now it is snowing..lol


----------



## alternative

Metro Lawn;1585731 said:


> It just changed in the last 20 minutes. That is what it had yesterday then this morning it was down to an inch and now back at 1-2 and now it is snowing..lol


I seen that about 2am, looked like it was gonna miss us. Damnit- I am getting sick of this already, this everyday bullsh*t.


----------



## Metro Lawn

alternative;1585741 said:


> I seen that about 2am, looked like it was gonna miss us. Damnit- I am getting sick of this already, this everyday bullsh*t.


I don't mind it, but I'm already getting the whining from customers since 90% of my jobs are per service. Worse is that there does not seem to be an end to it...


----------



## TGS Inc.

Our salted lots are still about 80-90% wet (Canton, Dearborn area).


----------



## Dhouse

Metro Lawn;1585743 said:


> I don't mind it, but I'm already getting the whining from customers since 90% of my jobs are per service. Worse is that there does not seem to be an end to it...


Customers had their break last Winter. Time to get our money back.


----------



## GimmeSnow!!

Yeah until they go looking for a better "deal" next year. It's nice to get more snow downtown then to the north for a change. Usually when I get down there there's nothing.


----------



## Lightningllc

Gonna be a fun day / night / sleep / do it over/ sleep / plow / touchups


----------



## redskinsfan34

Dhouse;1585772 said:


> Customers had their break last Winter. Time to get our money back.


No ****. Thumbs Up


----------



## redskinsfan34

2 light fluffy inches down in Scio Twp. Looks like it's gonna end around 1 or 2 pm.


----------



## Superior L & L

Anyone have eyes on the auburn hills area ?


----------



## PowersTree

I'm in Clarkston. Treated lots are covering over now.


----------



## Moonlighter

PowersTree;1585800 said:


> I'm in Clarkston. Treated lots are covering over now.


Thanks for the heads up, going to check sites.


----------



## TheXpress2002

Heaviest snows will be in Washtenaw and Wayne counties as the band will remain here for the remainder of the storm.


----------



## Reliablesnow

Looks like I'll be missing my 3pm class in east lansing today. Any perdictions as to when the snow will end?


----------



## PowersTree

No problem. Who's near Telegraph/13. How are residential drives looking?


----------



## quack17kills

Wow!!! I just actually got some sleep for the first time in a week


----------



## terrapro

For the record LCC will help break up frozen salt. Now if it just refreezes I don't know that yet.


----------



## TGS Inc.

This sums it up...


----------



## goinggreen

Heading out at 4pm to start the route


----------



## gunsworth

alternative;1585741 said:


> I seen that about 2am, looked like it was gonna miss us. Damnit- I am getting sick of this already, this everyday bullsh*t.


ya working every day sucks, its like a job or something... sounds like the reason i can never find reliable help.


----------



## GimmeSnow!!

Where are you plowing?


----------



## quack17kills

GimmeSnow!!;1585934 said:


> Where are you plowing?


In America!!!!!


----------



## moosey

Anyone around Bloomfield hills/west bloomfield. Are we gonna hit 2 inch trigger.. 1.5 inches in oxford...


----------



## First Responder

Royal oak area here


----------



## 2FAST4U

Just hit 2" in Chesterfield.......on a driveway that wasn't touched since Thrusday night. Comms are still holding from salt this a.m. Driveways that were done Sat. might have an inch


----------



## Metro Lawn

I need a drink.........


----------



## madskier1986

moosey;1585942 said:


> Anyone around Bloomfield hills/west bloomfield. Are we gonna hit 2 inch trigger.. 1.5 inches in oxford...


Just measure an 1 1/4 on my sidewalk in Bloomfield. That is including what we received overnight. It is still snowing...big fluffy flakes.

IDK if we are going to hit our two inch triggers.


----------



## TheXpress2002

Fluffy 3-4 in Canton on untreated prooerties. Treated surfaces are water


----------



## terrapro

Yeah I've already put the word out that I am doing everything and I havn't heard a no yet. It's a give take fluffy 3" somewhere on every drive or lot that doesn't get treated.


----------



## gunsworth

It would really help out if everyone would add the general city they are in with their profile. Seems like most just have "Michigan"


----------



## Lightningllc

Metro Lawn;1585962 said:


> I need a drink.........


Second that!!!!!!!!!


----------



## GimmeSnow!!

Or in the post for us Mobil users. I get that people are plowing in some places but when I see Someone say they are plowing from my phone it doesn't really tell me where. I'm seeing about a half inch in north Ortonville, got a call from Milford saying two inches. Planning on pushing commerce tonight contracts are for 1.5 triggers. I got a call from one of my salt guys saying about an inch downtown Detroit. I'll probably have one more salt run down there tonight. I keep hearing 3/4 to 1 inch in Waterford. Will probably do some commercial that is not salted but not all. I'm debating west bloomfield and waterford residentials at 2" triggers because most are per push and we're supposed to get more snow tomorrow. I just plowed them Saturday night. I'm just trying to figure out if everyone else is doing residentials. I don't want to be the only one doing mine at per push and don't want to be the only one not doing them at the same time.


----------



## moosey

Bloomfield hills/west bloomfield. Measured 1.75 inches at 4pm.. still comin down and its not finished. 2" triggers will b meet. All mine will get done..


----------



## moosey

GimmeSnow!!;1586046 said:


> Or in the post for us Mobil users. I get that people are plowing in some places but when I see Someone say they are plowing from my phone it doesn't really tell me where. I'm seeing about a half inch in north Ortonville, got a call from Milford saying two inches. Planning on pushing commerce tonight contracts are for 1.5 triggers. I got a call from one of my salt guys saying about an inch downtown Detroit. I'll probably have one more salt run down there tonight. I keep hearing 3/4 to 1 inch in Waterford. Will probably do some commercial that is not salted but not all. I'm debating west bloomfield and waterford residentials at 2" triggers because most are per push and we're supposed to get more snow tomorrow. I just plowed them Saturday night. I'm just trying to figure out if everyone else is doing residentials. I don't want to be the only one doing mine at per push and don't want to be the only one not doing them at the same time.


.

Why not do them today n tomorrow. $ in ur pocket.... waterford has 1.75 as of 430pm...


----------



## snow_man_48045

Any one know how much in Rochester. Auburn Rd and Crooks area


----------



## quack17kills

Lightningllc;1585996 said:


> Second that!!!!!!!!!


Third that !!!!!


----------



## lawns4life

snow_man_48045;1586065 said:


> Any one know how much in Rochester. Auburn Rd and Crooks area


Not far from there, around South Blvd. and Rochester has about 1.25" on untouched driveways. This is only from last night/today


----------



## GimmeSnow!!

moosey;1586064 said:


> .
> 
> Why not do them today n tomorrow. $ in ur pocket.... waterford has 1.75 as of 430pm...


It doesn't seem that triggers mean as much this year. But if I plan on doing everything and nobody else does theirs and we're under 2 inches customers might fight the bill especially with more snow on the way tomorrow. If everyone else does theirs and I don't do mine customers will be mad that we didn't do them. Sometimes you need to follow what others are doing instead of triggers just for consistency. I'm trying to figure out how many trucks to get in tonight. So I'm not calling everyone at the last minute. More trucks means more cost and less hours for my best drivers.


----------



## GimmeSnow!!

Appreciate the updates though, I'll try to keep up with what I'm finding too to help everyone out.


----------



## terrapro

My dump that hasn't moved in atleast a week has a new 3-4" on it so I'm calling it. I only have high paying drives anyway and they never comlain if I am there questionably. This is in Howell by the way.


----------



## Superior L & L

GimmeSnow!!;1586046 said:


> Or in the post for us Mobil users. I get that people are plowing in some places but when I see Someone say they are plowing from my phone it doesn't really tell me where. I'm seeing about a half inch in north Ortonville, got a call from Milford saying two inches. Planning on pushing commerce tonight contracts are for 1.5 triggers. I got a call from one of my salt guys saying about an inch downtown Detroit. I'll probably have one more salt run down there tonight. I keep hearing 3/4 to 1 inch in Waterford. Will probably do some commercial that is not salted but not all. I'm debating west bloomfield and waterford residentials at 2" triggers because most are per push and we're supposed to get more snow tomorrow. I just plowed them Saturday night. I'm just trying to figure out if everyone else is doing residentials. I don't want to be the only one doing mine at per push and don't want to be the only one not doing them at the same time.


Wow, that's a decent service area. Ortonville to Milford to downtown. How many trucks do you run


----------



## terrapro

Still snowing here! Center lane in front of my house is covering over again. At this rate I'm going to end up salting again.


----------



## GimmeSnow!!

Superior L & L;1586088 said:


> Wow, that's a decent service area. Ortonville to Milford to downtown. How many trucks do you run


Six. We do some sub work and most of our stuff is Waterford/Pontiac. The Detroit site is good pay and it only takes about a half hour to forty-five min in the middle of the night. It slows us down on daytime snows but our routes are pretty short all resi's in bloomfield and commerce. Btw, just got a call from one of my guys all salted lots in Waterford should need a touch up salting by morning. Telegraph/ Elizabeth lake rd, telegraph/Dixie and m59/ airport untreated lots are 3/4 to 1inch. I asked him what he measured with he said his knuckle so it's more reliable than just eyes but I'm starting to wonder if anyone uses a tape measure any more.


----------



## quack17kills

GimmeSnow!!;1586112 said:


> Six. We do some sub work and most of our stuff is Waterford/Pontiac. The Detroit site is good pay and it only takes about a half hour to forty-five min in the middle of the night. It slows us down on daytime snows but our routes are pretty short all resi's in bloomfield and commerce. Btw, just got a call from one of my guys all salted lots in Waterford should need a touch up salting by morning. Telegraph/ Elizabeth lake rd, telegraph/Dixie and m59/ airport untreated lots are 3/4 to 1inch. I asked him what he measured with he said his knuckle so it's more reliable than just eyes but I'm starting to wonder if anyone uses a tape measure any more.


.

Wow!!!! Bro u have a lot of work to do tonight


----------



## Lightningllc

2" of fluff in south Lyon. Salt is still holding from this morning.


----------



## Superior L & L

Earlier today I was down at my favorite plow parts superstore getting cutting edges. It was snowing so hard yet no snow was sticking ! Weird


----------



## quack17kills

Hell week continues


----------



## madskier1986

Going plowing tonight for all my res. Then a quick salt app on the commercials to finish the night off.


----------



## TheXpress2002

Salt is loosing its grip in CANTON and PLYMOUTH and things are starting to coat


----------



## Cory58

Hey guys. I keep having problems with my brakes on my f250's mostly the 2002 & 2003. The pins that slide in and out keep getting stuck. This is ridiculous I'm tired of laying in snow because the truck is pulling to the right or left. I have tried everything. I put new hardware on in the fall so this wouldn't happen again this year. I used the graphite grease from the dealership and I've used antiseize and marine grade grease that they use in salt water. Nothing has worked. I hate to stop buying Ford trucks just because of this. Please any suggestions?


----------



## TheXpress2002

Tomorrow snow begins around noon. The areas that got hit today will be the ones to also get hit tonorrow. This system has a solid 4 inches associated with it from 96 to 94 It SHOULD COULD POSSIBLY be more robust compared to today for areas north and south. Snow will stop around midnight where salt will not be as effective through the nightime hours.


----------



## wondo

TheXpress2002;1586207 said:


> Tomorrow snow begins around noon. The areas that got hit today will be the ones to also get hit tonorrow. This system has a solid 4 inches associated with it from 96 to 94 It SHOULD COULD POSSIBLY be more robust compared to today for areas north and south. Snow will stop around midnight where salt will not be as effective through the nightime hours.


Thanks! I'm going to try and get some rest tonight lol.


----------



## caitlyncllc

I would not mind some snow. It snowed all day here in Fenton, and i don't know if we got more than .5". I had a hard time finding a total of 2" in the yard.


----------



## Superior L & L

Seams like every decent band of snow that has been produced over the last week has been in the I-96 to I-94 corridor. I'm good with just taking a salt event daily. I think since 24th of January we may have had only 1-2 days that we have not salted


----------



## caitlyncllc

Yeah, if i had more salt contracts i would be good with it also.


----------



## snowman6

TheXpress2002;1586207 said:


> Tomorrow snow begins around noon. The areas that got hit today will be the ones to also get hit tonorrow. This system has a solid 4 inches associated with it from 96 to 94 It SHOULD COULD POSSIBLY be more robust compared to today for areas north and south. Snow will stop around midnight where salt will not be as effective through the nightime hours.


Thanks Xpress


----------



## Lightningllc

Does anyone know what day it is. Plowing and salting another night. 

Someone please make this band stop


----------



## alternative

^no sh*t..its gettin old real quick. 

but hey- the car wash will be busy- after the snow stops and roads are all salt


----------



## eatonpaving

Lightningllc;1586299 said:


> Does anyone know what day it is. Plowing and salting another night.
> 
> Someone please make this band stop


its thursday..


----------



## TheXpress2002

um hate to buzz kill. take a look at the LES plume from Huron


----------



## Superior L & L

TheXpress2002;1586350 said:


> um hate to buzz kill. take a look at the LES plume from Huron


Cannot see anything. Either the program I'm using is weak or your imagining it since you have been working almost non stop


----------



## bln

So what does it mean Ryan? thank you for the info.


----------



## Lightningllc

That blob on the radar that is hovering over us is lake effect from Lake Huron coming straight south.


----------



## terrapro

I'm kinda getting use to this lake effect stuff.....wake up go out for a couple hours, come back for a couple hours, go back out for a couple hours, come back for a couple hours, go back out for a couple hours, then sleep for a couple hours, then wake up and go back out for a couple hours.....etc.


----------



## grassmaster06

I salted everything pretty good tonight ,I just hope nothing ices up because the lots are very wet,I still can't believe I melted 4 inches of snow with this mornings salt.


----------



## Lightningllc

That was fun. Going home to sleep til tommorrow night


----------



## ACutAbovemi

Crazy weather... Gotta love $now
Just finishing up picky RESI and full salt run. On my way home Commerce had light snow coming down. Road did have a thin dusting again!


----------



## saltoftheearth

saltoftheearth;1584843 said:


> Not true, no justification.


I was wrong.


----------



## alternative

for today... lets see if they get this one right...

A BROAD BRUSHED 1-2 INCHES FOR THE ALL OF SE MI MAINLY
FALLING BETWEEN 18Z AND 00Z TOMORROW AFTERNOON. KEPT A SLIGHTLY
HIGHER BAND BETWEEN I69 AND I94 TO ACCOUNT FOR POSSIBLE LAKE
ENHANCEMENT FROM THE FRONT MERGING WITH LAKE CONVERGENCE


----------



## alternative

saltoftheearth;1586605 said:


> I was wrong.


Why is it going up?


----------



## quack17kills

terrapro;1586434 said:


> I'm kinda getting use to this lake effect stuff.....wake up go out for a couple hours, come back for a couple hours, go back out for a couple hours, come back for a couple hours, go back out for a couple hours, then sleep for a couple hours, then wake up and go back out for a couple hours.....etc.


It is michigan weather for you first hand!!!!


----------



## quack17kills

Just got done with res. 99.5 wycd said a dusting, to 1-2 in today lol but not as much as yesterday. Lol I wish I was a weather man. So I could make all that cash to be right only 50% of the time


----------



## bln

I just asked a salt supplier if the price was going up and he said not to his knowledge. We shall see.


----------



## redskinsfan34

Full run last night. Solid 4" in Dexter and Chelsea. 3" in Pinckney. All fluff. Hardly needed 4wd. Easy on the truck. Now I'm dragging a$$ at my reg. job.


----------



## gunsworth

How are any of you complaining? This snow is as easy as it gets, im loving this, actually feel like i.have a job again. Wimps


----------



## ACutAbovemi

Yesterday I too heard salt may go up. 2 of my local suppliers ran out and have been trying to get shipments since Thursday.


----------



## Superior L & L

Our salt guy shipped 14 trains yesterday alone !! And was trying to get more


----------



## Superior L & L

Lightningllc;1586576 said:


> That was fun. Going home to sleep til tommorrow night


Yer right !!! Guarantee your up and out and about by noon at the latest


----------



## dfd9

Superior L & L;1586720 said:


> Yer right !!! Guarantee your up and out and about by noon at the latest


Yep, I'm in the mode. Woke up at 3 AM and couldn't fall back to sleep. Great time to catch up on paperwork. 

Never mind I'm aboot a month behind on sleep.................and paperwork.


----------



## Superior L & L

All the weather guessers are calling 1-2". With most seeing only 1" today. Sounds like 2 nice saltings


----------



## redskinsfan34

NOAA just lowered their totals to around an inch today and less than a half inch tonight.


----------



## bln

All I hear is Blah Blah blah. It isn't true until the Express has spoken.


----------



## TheXpress2002

Latest runs do confirm a *POTENTIAL* bust tonight. Yesterday the system was drawing in much more moisture with help from Lake Michigan. Today it is the complete opposite. It too has also slowed to a crawl. Only difference is we will not have the benefit of daylight and its help to melt things like yesterday. Looks to be a heavy salting event at most at the current time.....

...spoken words from someone currently cross eyed and prolly reading it upside down


----------



## Frankland

Express how is Fridays storm looking?


----------



## bln

Thanks Ryan. I'm envious of you guys who get to sleep after these events. I have to stay up with my kid until the wife gets home from work around 7.


----------



## Allor Outdoor

bln;1586805 said:


> Thanks Ryan. I'm envious of you guys who get to sleep after these events. I have to stay up with my kid until the wife gets home from work around 7.


Nanny's are wonderful inventions! Although somewhat awkward to have someone else watch my kid, while I sleep.


----------



## bln

Its not awkward if she is hot.


----------



## alternative

Allor Outdoor;1586810 said:


> Nanny's are wonderful inventions! Although somewhat awkward to have someone else watch my kid, while I sleep.


agree...but they also have "daycare" in someone else home= which gives you the whole house to yourself all day..Thumbs Up


----------



## terrapro

TheXpress2002;1586769 said:


> Latest runs do confirm a *POTENTIAL* bust tonight. Yesterday the system was drawing in much more moisture with help from Lake Michigan. Today it is the complete opposite. It too has also slowed to a crawl. Only difference is we will not have the benefit of daylight and its help to melt things like yesterday. Looks to be a heavy salting event at most at the current time.....
> 
> ...*spoken words from someone currently cross eyed and prolly reading it upside down*


Yeah delirious for sure. I was seeing pink elephants grazing in the fields on my way home.

Thanks for the good news. I can handle a salt run.



bln;1586805 said:


> Thanks Ryan. I'm envious of you guys who get to sleep after these events. I have to stay up with my kid until the wife gets home from work around 7.


Brad I thought you got into insurance? Did you decide it wasn't for you or something?


----------



## terrapro

Allor Outdoor;1586810 said:


> Nanny's are wonderful inventions! Although somewhat awkward to have someone else watch my kid, while I sleep.


How much does a Nanny cost? I'm going to need one and a maid probably this summer. I was literally going to sart up a cleaning business just so I get my house cleaned for free lol. Found out the WC and GL is twice what our field is though...


----------



## bln

I did and am. This business is like the Mafia, once I thought I was out they pull me back in.


----------



## redskinsfan34

Frankland;1586778 said:


> Express how is Fridays storm looking?


Friday? I thought after today we'd get a little break.


----------



## terrapro

bln;1586827 said:


> I did and am. This business is like the Mafia, once I thought I was out they pull me back in.


Well good, whats your best WC and GL prices on a maid/nanny business?! lol


----------



## bln

I am under the belief that most maids don't have Wc/Gl. As far as the nanny goes it depends, live in, hourly. There is provisions in place that the homeowner can cover the nanny can covered under a rider.


----------



## Greenstar lawn

I for one don't mind all the Lil snows. Gets me out of the house. Gf was getting crazy with her tasks she wanted me to do around the house. Sure do miss living alone. Glad I don't have kids to deal with


----------



## bln

Greenstar, I used to think like that until my lil dude entered my life. "Game Changer" in a positive way. Except for now, he is refusing to take a nap so dad can get a cat nap in.


----------



## Greenstar lawn

Yeah I'm not ready for a "game changer" yet. Don't need to bring a baby in to this world if I can barely take care of myself sometimes


----------



## bln

Understandable and responsible.


----------



## M&S Property

Greenstar lawn;1586860 said:


> Yeah I'm not ready for a "game changer" yet. Don't need to bring a baby in to this world if I can barely take care of myself sometimes


Excellent choice, too bad more people in this world are not smart like yourself!


----------



## TheXpress2002

bln;1586805 said:


> Thanks Ryan. I'm envious of you guys who get to sleep after these events. I have to stay up with my kid until the wife gets home from work around 7.


Back up the dump truck. Their is no sleep in my household with a 8 month old.....lol

It was a nice 3 hour nap.....rise and shine


----------



## bln

My lil guy is almost 8 months.


----------



## terrapro

bln;1586849 said:


> I am under the belief that most maids don't have Wc/Gl. As far as the nanny goes it depends, live in, hourly. There is provisions in place that the homeowner can cover the nanny can covered under a rider.


Id rather just be legit as usual. Maggie at Ivey told me it was going to be pricey unless I do the cleaning myself :laughing:


----------



## Frankland

Express you see anything going on for Thursday-Friday, looks like John see is saying a solid 4"-8", what's your take..... Also looks like a major warm up after this weekend.... End of winter...


----------



## terrapro

TheXpress2002;1586887 said:


> Back up the dump truck. Their is no sleep in my household with a 8 month old.....lol
> 
> It was a nice 3 hour nap.....rise and shine





bln;1586890 said:


> My lil guy is almost 8 months.


How old are you guys? If you don't mind me asking. I sometimes miss little ones around, my youngest is 5 now and in Kindergarten this year so I get an empty house until 3ish.


----------



## TheXpress2002

Frankland;1586894 said:


> Express you see anything going on for Thursday-Friday, looks like John see is saying a solid 4"-8", what's your take..... Also looks like a major warm up after this weekend.... End of winter...


Large system.....50 miles east we get a dumping. 50 miles west its a mix.

3 days with temps in the high 30's then back to winter.

Those 3 days still look like saltings though


----------



## TheXpress2002

terrapro;1586898 said:


> How old are you guys? If you don't mind me asking. I sometimes miss little ones around, my youngest is 5 now and in Kindergarten this year so I get an empty house until 3ish.


29 next week


----------



## alternative

wish i was 29 - could handle any storms w/ no sleep..


----------



## Superior L & L

terrapro;1586898 said:


> How old are you guys? If you don't mind me asking. I sometimes miss little ones around, my youngest is 5 now and in Kindergarten this year so I get an empty house until 3ish.


I'm 37. 6 and 9 year old. Nothing better than finishing a event, piutting the kids on the bus and then sleeping till noon


----------



## dfd9

TheXpress2002;1586769 said:


> Latest runs do confirm a *POTENTIAL* bust tonight. Yesterday the system was drawing in much more moisture with help from Lake Michigan. Today it is the complete opposite. It too has also slowed to a crawl. Only difference is we will not have the benefit of daylight and its help to melt things like yesterday. Looks to be a heavy salting event at most at the current time.....
> 
> ...spoken words from someone currently cross eyed and prolly reading it upside down


And all the peasants rejoiced.

I could live with a salting only.


----------



## caitlyncllc

Im 38. 10, 11 and 12 year old kids. Big enough to help cut firewood . I do miss the baby years once in a while. Then we sit for a friends kid who cant feed himself and poops on his leg - then im over it.


----------



## redskinsfan34

NOAA downgraded again to less than a inch total today / tonight. Is this big storm with the potential dumping thurs or fri?


----------



## TheXpress2002

Ok.....well the 12z run just finished up and it obliterates the area Thursday into Friday. Kinda taken back on how it has handled the energy but shows an excess of 6 inches. 

I am just relaying what the models are projecting dont hold my feet to the fire just yet.


----------



## TJSNOW

Superior L & L;1586945 said:


> I'm 37. 6 and 9 year old. Nothing better than finishing a event, piutting the kids on the bus and then sleeping till noon





caitlyncllc;1586968 said:


> Im 38. 10, 11 and 12 year old kids. Big enough to help cut firewood . I do miss the baby years once in a while. Then we sit for a friends kid who cant feed himself and poops on his leg - then im over it.


I got you both beat..........48 and i have a 8 and 10 year old.....No wonder why i Drink..


----------



## Tango

Ill take the plow off. That way it will snow like hell.


----------



## bln

Keep that plow on, I don't want 6"+. I'm 31 years old.


----------



## terrapro

I am 30. 3 kids, 2 boys and a girl. My oldest son is 14(yes the math is correct lol), 8, and my little girl is 5.


----------



## Lightningllc

I'm 35 with a 5, 3 year old and 11 month old. 

Just as I enter the snowless land in my dreams and start dreaming about Hawaiian tropic girls my 3 year daughter decides that daddy is a trampoline. Needless to say I never get a solid sleep.


----------



## TJSNOW

Lightningllc;1587079 said:


> I'm 35 with a 5, 3 year old and 11 month old.
> 
> Just as I enter the snowless land in my dreams and start dreaming about Hawaiian tropic girls my 3 year daughter decides that daddy is a trampoline. Needless to say I never get a solid sleep.


...........I think its time to stop..........:laughing:


----------



## bdryer

Got you all beat.... 51 with a 22, 20, 13 and 12 year old! Def. miss when they were younger.... as they get older, they get more expensive. Braces, car repairs, clothes, food, etc, etc, etc..... And THAT is why I drink!! Lol  :laughing:

Don't post much on here guys, but enjoy all your banter. Thanks Express for keeping us all informed.


----------



## gunsworth

Lightningllc;1587079 said:


> I'm 35 with a 5, 3 year old and 11 month old.
> 
> Just as I enter the snowless land in my dreams and start dreaming about Hawaiian tropic girls my 3 year daughter decides that daddy is a trampoline. Needless to say I never get a solid sleep.


haha the other day i got in at 530am and woke up at 7 to my 19mo son hitting me in the head with an umbrella


----------



## bln

At least you got some sleep, I pulled up in time for my wife to leave. Going strong, only 4 more hours.


----------



## Moonlighter

Wow guys I'm 39, have a daughter 26 that's on her own, and two puppies one 13, one going to be 3. Don't miss the little ones, not looking forward to grandkids lol.


----------



## Sharpcut 1

47 YO with a 2year old boy, and 7 month old twins. Don't talk to me about sleep!!
My little girl Gabriella!


----------



## Lightningllc

Kids if they don't kill ya, they will only make your hair fall out. I just counted another dozen on my pillow. 

Got a snow fighter hangover going strong today!! 

Thank god for dvr duck dynasty season I'm watching again.


----------



## redskinsfan34

Moonlighter;1587119 said:


> Wow guys I'm 39, have a daughter 26 that's on her own


Either my math's all wrong or you started kinda young. :whistling:


----------



## Moonlighter

Math is correct, shes my step daughter but raised her as my own since she was 7 with her mom of course. 
This snow is moving awful quick.


----------



## caitlyncllc

bdryer;1587092 said:


> Got you all beat.... 51 with a 22, 20, 13 and 12 year old! Def. miss when they were younger.... as they get older, they get more expensive. Braces, car repairs, clothes, food, etc, etc, etc..... And THAT is why I drink!! Lol  :laughing:
> 
> Don't post much on here guys, but enjoy all your banter. Thanks Express for keeping us all informed.


Man- your old. Must be why you have all that knowledge - its from experience. Card part friday- bring you wife.


----------



## M.J.C.

I'll be 55 on Thursday my son is 16 my daughter is 28 two grand sons 7, 4 and a new grandbaby dew June 2013


----------



## Metro Lawn

Just on the phone with Morton. No shortages. Sounds like an excuse to make a few more $ by certain suppliers.


----------



## Luther

bdryer;1587092 said:


> Got you all beat.... 51 with a 22, 20, 13 and 12 year old! Def. miss when they were younger.... as they get older, they get more expensive. Braces, car repairs, clothes, food, etc, etc, etc..... And THAT is why I drink!! Lol  :laughing:
> 
> Don't post much on here guys, but enjoy all your banter. Thanks Express for keeping us all informed.





M.J.C.;1587147 said:


> I'll be 55 on Thursday my son is 16 my daughter is 28 two grand sons 7, 4 and a new one dew June 2013


Dang. :crying:

Still looking for someone older than me and my kids.


----------



## Greenstar lawn

28 here. Be turning 29 Saturday. I have 16 month old niece which bought me some more time.


----------



## Moonlighter

Starting to flurry in Pontiac


----------



## TJSNOW

TCLA;1587161 said:


> Dang. :crying:
> 
> Still looking for someone older than me and my kids.


Ya......Good Luck with that.......:laughing::laughing:


----------



## Superior L & L

And the snow is done in flint !!!!

I can now sit around all week and wait for thurs/fri


----------



## snowman6

Moonlighter;1587172 said:


> Starting to flurry in Pontiac


In Milford too.


----------



## Superior L & L

TCLA;1587161 said:


> Dang. :crying:
> 
> Still looking for someone older than me and my kids.


You mean more wise than you right !


----------



## Luther

It already blew through Lansing.

Nothing sticking on well salted sites. 

Was hoping for a little more umpf out of it. It doesn't appear this thing has much strength to it. :realmad:


----------



## GreenAcresFert

Superior L & L;1587176 said:


> And the snow is done in flint !!!!
> 
> I can now sit around all week and wait for thurs/fri


Did you guys get anything?


----------



## bln

This is a bust, hopefully I have enough salt down to melt Thursday's 6+" because "ain't nobody got time for that."


----------



## Luther

Superior L & L;1587180 said:


> You mean more wise than you right !


Now here's a smart young man!


----------



## Tango

41 with two daughters, 20 and 11.


----------



## Luther

TJSNOW;1587175 said:


> Ya......Good Luck with that.......:laughing::laughing:


And here's a man living on the edge....


----------



## TJSNOW

TCLA;1587161 said:


> Dang. :crying:
> 
> Still looking for someone older than me and my kids.


Look it even has your hair................:laughing:......:salute:


----------



## snowman6

TCLA;1587181 said:


> It already blew through Lansing.
> 
> Nothing sticking on well salted sites.
> 
> Was hoping for a little more umpf out of it. It doesn't appear this thing has much strength to it. :realmad:


Im hoping it intensifies by thw time it gets into the howell and Brighton area


----------



## ACutAbovemi

Oakland county is out pre salting heavy in commerce!


----------



## TJSNOW

ACutAbovemi;1587197 said:


> Oakland county is out pre salting heavy in commerce!


Yup........Just talk to my Brother(works fo Oakland County).....He is out doing some Pretreating.....payup


----------



## newhere

Does anyone know if design studios is still in business if so do you know a phone number or the city they are out of now?


----------



## moosey

Geez, I'm 42 working on my first kid right now. Wife is 30 and wants kids, I do too! 

The storms we get now are nothing, remember Guys the January of 1999. We got 15 inches, then 2 days later got 5-6 inches then a few days later got more. I remember sleeping in the truck, it wasnt worth it to go home.


----------



## snowman6

newhere;1587205 said:


> Does anyone know if design studios is still in business if so do you know a phone number or the city they are out of now?


Yeah I think they are. Walled lake on maple just west of m5


----------



## terrapro

And done. Went to pick the kids up from school and by the time I got back it was over.


----------



## moosey

newhere;1587205 said:


> Does anyone know if design studios is still in business if so do you know a phone number or the city they are out of now?


Are you talking about the studios that use to be in Troy...


----------



## boss75

Coming down pretty good in Troy.


----------



## Luther

newhere;1587205 said:


> Does anyone know if design studios is still in business if so do you know a phone number or the city they are out of now?


Of course he is. :laughing:

He's very resiliant. :laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## TheXpress2002

NWS is also on board with getting plastered Thursday/Friday....oh bother


----------



## Luther

boss75;1587214 said:


> Coming down pretty good in Troy.


Come on...come clean.

Aren't you older than me?


----------



## Frankland

I am 29 and have a 2 year old son and 9 month old daughter


----------



## TGS Inc.

42, wife, 3 kids 9, 7 and 4...

I like skiing and long walks in the park...Oh wait, wrong site...


Bring on the snow!!! Lets do this!!


----------



## rjstone4

TGS Inc.;1587229 said:


> 42, wife, 3 kids 9, 7 and 4...
> 
> I like skiing and long walks in the park...Oh wait, wrong site...
> 
> Bring on the snow!!! Lets do this!!


 24 nooo kids I'm with this guy!!!!!!!!


----------



## boss75

TCLA;1587219 said:


> Come on...come clean.
> 
> Aren't you older than me?


Only your hair dresser will know for sure...


----------



## Lightningllc

rjstone4;1587245 said:


> 24 nooo kids I'm with this guy!!!!!!!!


Your with him???? You like long walks in the park too. ???

Lol j/king


----------



## terrapro

Started up again and it starting to stick in the center lane here in Howell.


----------



## boss75

boss75;1587214 said:


> Coming down pretty good in Troy.


And now its stopped.....short life span...


----------



## TheXpress2002

boss75;1587247 said:


> Only your hair dresser will know for sure...


.......:laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## 2FAST4U

25 and no kids!! Still having to much fun!!!
Oh and snow just started in chesterfield


----------



## Moonlighter

pretty much done in Pontiac


----------



## Green Glacier

52 with 5 kids 31 two 27 ,25 Daughter 19

Feel like 95 today


----------



## rjstone4

Lightningllc;1587252 said:


> Your with him???? You like long walks in the park too. ???
> 
> Lol j/king


Lmao yeaaaa


----------



## Sharpcut 1

TWC went from Snow at 80% on Thursday to partly sunny and 10% chance of precip. in the last two hours.


----------



## TheXpress2002

Sharpcut 1;1587288 said:


> TWC went from Snow at 80% on Thursday to partly sunny and 10% chance of precip. in the last two hours.


Well the 18z run confirms the blasting with the I96 to m59 corridor in excess of 6 inches


----------



## zags

Just starting in Ann Arbor. The city is out pre-salting all the main roads.


----------



## bln

Chuck just called 2-4" and more for some.


----------



## gunsworth

moosey;1587213 said:


> Are you talking about the studios that use to be in Troy...


as far as i know they are still there, off stutz drive, my dad does and has been doing their snow for 20 years. learned how to plow there


----------



## sprinklrman57

56 and still plowing since 1973
SNOWCOntrol24/7.com


----------



## quack17kills

So did everyone's treatment hold up on the commercial


----------



## Luther

Livonia commercial and retail sites are looking swell. Thumbs Up


----------



## Superior L & L

moosey;1587210 said:


> Geez, I'm 42 working on my first kid right now. Wife is 30 and wants kids, I do too!
> 
> The storms we get now are nothing, remember Guys the January of 1999. We got 15 inches, then 2 days later got 5-6 inches then a few days later got more. I remember sleeping in the truck, it wasnt worth it to go home.


Ohhh boy I remember. There was so much snow you could not back blade anything because the snow was higher than your blade could lift. Then even after the snow stopped it was weeks of pushing piles back and snow relocation


----------



## TheXpress2002

TCLA;1587353 said:


> Livonia commercial and retail sites are looking swell. Thumbs Up


Thats depressing.....

...said no one ever :laughing:


----------



## Luther

It's done now in Farmington.

Looks like a full nights sleep is in order.


----------



## terrapro

TCLA;1587381 said:


> It's done now in Farmington.
> 
> Looks like a full nights sleep is in order.


That sounds incredibly boring.


----------



## Allor Outdoor

TCLA;1587381 said:


> It's done now in Farmington.
> 
> Looks like a full nights sleep is in order.


I'll give you a call around 3am, just to keep you on your toes!


----------



## Luther

It's been a week since I had a good nights sleep.

If that's boring, I'm ok with it. Thumbs Up


----------



## Luther

Allor Outdoor;1587451 said:


> I'll give you a call around 3am, just to keep you on your toes!


I'll be ready!


----------



## terrapro

At this point I don't think I could sleep a night without waking up at 3, 4, 5, then 6 automatically.


----------



## GimmeSnow!!

The best is when you're plowing snow in your sleep and everything is going smoothly and then suddenly you wake up and realize you have to redo everything you just did. But it's going to be much colder this time.


----------



## cuttingedge13

No the best is when you wake up and cars are parked all around you, truck is still in drive and the blade is resting on a snow pile...... this has never happend to me!


----------



## bln

Now that the wife is home and I get to sleep, I'm lying here wide awake. This business is unforgiving.


----------



## Lightningllc

cuttingedge13;1587548 said:


> No the best is when you wake up and cars are parked all around you, truck is still in drive and the blade is resting on a snow pile...... this has never happend to me!


Not that this has happend to me but the president of the company waking you up because you are parked in his spot with truck running and salt spreader still going. Just saying.


----------



## terrapro

Lightningllc;1587561 said:


> Not that this has happend to me but the president of the company waking you up because you are parked in his spot with truck running and salt spreader still going. Just saying.


Bahahahahahaha!


----------



## TJSNOW

Lightningllc;1587561 said:


> Not that this has happend to me but the president of the company waking you up because you are parked in his spot with truck running and salt spreader still going. Just saying.


I guess his spot will be well salted......:salute:


----------



## snowman6

Lightningllc;1587561 said:


> Not that this has happend to me but the president of the company waking you up because you are parked in his spot with truck running and salt spreader still going. Just saying.


HAHAHAHA epic


----------



## Lightningllc

Am I dreaming or did it rain???? Or


----------



## snowman6

Lightningllc;1587740 said:


> Am I dreaming or did it rain???? Or


Just heard reports of freezing drizzle on the news


----------



## artans

Looking at the radar, alittle something is stirring. Thought I was going to get a good nights sleep but now waiting to see what comes out of this and what Chuck the weatherman has to say. Express you up?


----------



## eatonpaving

artans;1587748 said:


> looking at the radar, alittle something is stirring. Thought i was going to get a good nights sleep but now waiting to see what comes out of this and what chuck the weatherman has to say. Express you up?


just issued a weather statement for ice....tonight...


----------



## artans

local news said freezing drizzle tonight changing over to light snow. So much for the good nights sleep.


----------



## Bedell Mgmt.

96 and Wixom has a nice glaze rightnow


----------



## Lightningllc

Looks like the radar is filling in real nice.


----------



## terrapro

Yep. Thaught is just me seeing things. Light snow but it sure feels like salting weather.


----------



## artans

I am up near I-69 and Gratiot and just let the dog out and we both ran in with our tails between our legs as it is getting cold out there and changed over to light snow.


----------



## wondo

Lightningllc;1587740 said:


> Am I dreaming or did it rain???? Or


I just got done putting a new axle in my trailer and thought I was imagining the rain.


----------



## cgrappler135

Just checked lots in Livonia that were salted last night and they are all good for now.


----------



## 2FAST4U

Framington boys, what are you seeing? This band coming off the lake should be at your door step


----------



## snow_man_48045

Coming down steady Romeo area. Heading out after it passes to check if residual salt held


----------



## Bedell Mgmt.

Residual salt is not holding at long lake and telegraph


----------



## brandonslc

Does anyone know if novi, Southfield, and Livonia have ice ?


----------



## ACutAbovemi

In west bloom, and commerce treated lots are turning white, snow is coming down light and steady


----------



## Reliablesnow

ACutAbovemi;1587786 said:


> In west bloom, and commerce treated lots are turning white, snow is coming down light and steady


How much accumulation are we supposed to get? Seems like this band popped up out of no where.


----------



## ACutAbovemi

We were not. Welcome to lake effect. They say just a dusting and done by 3 at the latest


----------



## Dhouse

In Troy, 30-50% covered on treated lots


----------



## TheXpress2002

Full salt run....


Who said something about a full night's sleep.....

....way to go jinxing that one.....lol


----------



## Superior L & L

So much for sleep !!!! Oh well at least we didn't miss it !


----------



## gunsworth

Superior L & L;1587831 said:


> So much for sleep !!!! Oh well at least we didn't miss it !


Just about every lot in blokmfield, birmingham, and troy are covered, havent seen many guys out. Didnt even.have my alarm set, just happened to wake up and look out the window...


----------



## TheXpress2002

Quick update....

The GFS and NAM models have trended slightly south overnight. Bringing the heaviest snows between the M59 and I69 corridor. Moderate snows from I94 north to M59

Now the EURO model has been stead fast on the heaviest snow axis from I94 to M59 for nearly 4 days now with no adjustments.

Given the fact the GFS and NAM are trending south and the EURO is holding its ground if we blend them a 4-6 inch snowfall is in order BUT a continued southern trend will lead to a potential 6-10 event for the entire area


----------



## Moonlighter

Thanks express, everything in Pontiac, Waterford and Clarkston got covered over with the overnight snow. Salted lots did not hold up. Off to bed!


----------



## A&LSiteService

Thanks Ryan!


----------



## Superior L & L

TheXpress2002;1587837 said:


> Quick update....
> 
> The GFS and NAM models have trended slightly south overnight. Bringing the heaviest snows between the M59 and I69 corridor. Moderate snows from I94 north to M59
> 
> Now the EURO model has been stead fast on the heaviest snow axis from I94 to M59 for nearly 4 days now with no adjustments.
> 
> Given the fact the GFS and NAM are trending south and the EURO is holding its ground if we blend them a 4-6 inch snowfall is in order BUT a continued southern trend will lead to a potential 6-10 event for the entire area


I'd like to say thanks for the heads up. Yet I don't want this. 3-4" would be just fine. They were originally talking about above freezing temps Thursday. Will this possibly still come into play or is that long out the window


----------



## TJSNOW

TheXpress2002;1587837 said:


> Quick update....
> 
> The GFS and NAM models have trended slightly south overnight. Bringing the heaviest snows between the M59 and I69 corridor. Moderate snows from I94 north to M59
> 
> Now the EURO model has been stead fast on the heaviest snow axis from I94 to M59 for nearly 4 days now with no adjustments.
> 
> Given the fact the GFS and NAM are trending south and the EURO is holding its ground if we blend them a 4-6 inch snowfall is in order BUT a continued southern trend will lead to a potential 6-10 event for the entire area


Do we need to take it to Def-con* 5* Status yet or should we wait......


----------



## TJSNOW

* snowmegeddon 2013*


----------



## Lightningllc

Oh boy here we go!!!! Has any looked out to the east coast, they are getting predictions of 24-36" of snow, what would we do with that. Nobody has time for that.


----------



## terrapro

Ok you guys that keep using the DEFCON status for a reference to winter emergency I just want to clear something up. *Your doint it wrong LOL!* 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/DEFCON


----------



## TJSNOW

terrapro;1587927 said:


> Ok you guys that keep using the DEFCON status for a reference to winter emergency I just want to clear something up. *Your doint it wrong LOL!*
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/DEFCON


Wikipedia...What do they know.....

I like my way better.............:salute:


----------



## bln

Wikipedia is not accepted as a college reference and most certainly will not be accepted with the distinguished gentlemen on plowsite. 

But, in this case the source is correct.


----------



## TJSNOW

bln;1587940 said:


> Wikipedia is not accepted as a college reference and most certainly will not be accepted with the distinguished gentlemen on plowsite.
> 
> But, in this case the source is correct.


The source might be correct.....But, i do not accept the correctness of the source....Therefore i am going with what i know...........

Code Red........Def-con 5..........Everyone batten down the hatches......:salute:


----------



## Metro Lawn

Def-Con 1 is the highest level of alert, not 5. 5 refers to peacetime.


----------



## TJSNOW

Metro Lawn;1587956 said:


> Def-Con 1 is the highest level of alert, not 5. 5 refers to peacetime.


Fine.....................Code Red................Def-con *1*............Snowmegeddon is coming....:laughing:

Everyone Happy Now............


----------



## terrapro

Much better Thumbs Up lol


----------



## bln

I knew it would eventually be corrected.


----------



## Lightningllc

what do you expect from a guy that plows snow and breaks salters.


Personally i like defcon 5 better higher numbers mean more severe!!:salute:

Well i'm gonna sleep for the next 2 days!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lightningllc

Tj you should patent this.


----------



## snowfighter83

Lightningllc;1587922 said:


> Oh boy here we go!!!! Has any looked out to the east coast, they are getting predictions of 24-36" of snow, what would we do with that. Nobody has time for that.


oh i have all kindsa time for that. as long as im done by sunday for my fishing tounament im good.


----------



## cuttingedge13

Any body know where I can get a new, used or rebuilt fuel injector for a 2000 7.3L?


----------



## TGS Inc.

cuttingedge13;1588038 said:


> Any body know where I can get a new, used or rebuilt fuel injector for a 2000 7.3L?


Try Michigan Truck Parts in Westland....

Hope this helps

-Wayne


----------



## TheXpress2002

cuttingedge13;1588038 said:


> Any body know where I can get a new, used or rebuilt fuel injector for a 2000 7.3L?





TGS Inc.;1588043 said:


> Try Michigan Truck Parts in Westland....
> 
> Hope this helps
> 
> -Wayne


Yes, call MTP 734- 722- 3800 and ask for Doug. If they cant help you they will point you in the right direction.


----------



## Lightningllc

cuttingedge13;1588038 said:


> Any body know where I can get a new, used or rebuilt fuel injector for a 2000 7.3L?


Superior turbo in Detroit does all my turbo's, injectors, injector pumps, pumps, etc


----------



## MPM

*salt spreader*

Any one looking to get rid of a 1.5-2 yard electric spreader? I want to upgrade from my Western 1000


----------



## Lightningllc

I have a snowex one yard for sale 1500


----------



## terrapro

Lightningllc;1588109 said:


> I have a snowex one yard for sale 1500


No kidding, did I know that? I might buy it from you Justin.


----------



## Superior L & L

I've got a snowex one yard for sale $1400.00


----------



## gunsworth

TheXpress2002;1587837 said:


> Quick update....
> 
> The GFS and NAM models have trended slightly south overnight. Bringing the heaviest snows between the M59 and I69 corridor. Moderate snows from I94 north to M59
> 
> Now the EURO model has been stead fast on the heaviest snow axis from I94 to M59 for nearly 4 days now with no adjustments.
> 
> Given the fact the GFS and NAM are trending south and the EURO is holding its ground if we blend them a 4-6 inch snowfall is in order BUT a continued southern trend will lead to a potential 6-10 event for the entire area


heard it is supposed to be wet and heavy too?


----------



## TheXpress2002

gunsworth;1588128 said:


> heard it is supposed to be wet and heavy too?


Yes,

12z GFS run just came out with much more moisture associated with the system leading to heavy snow changing to a brief mix then back to heavy snow. Totals on this run were over 6 inches for everyone north of 94


----------



## Lightningllc

Superior L & L;1588124 said:


> I've got a snowex one yard for sale $1400.00


Sweet when can I buy it.


----------



## caitlyncllc

I have a snowex 1 yard with a 70 gallon pre-wet system (almost) that i will sell you for 2k. Custom mount made to load and unload with the forks on your loader - exact positioning every time by 1 man. Tore apart and repainted this fall.


----------



## axl

I think Allor Outdoor has a 2 yd poly saltdogg he is selling...knowing him I would not be surprised if he also has a red blizzard 810 power plow and red 2001 F250 diesel that says Blade Runners on it


----------



## TJSNOW

Lightningllc;1588109 said:


> I have a snowex one yard for sale 1500





Superior L & L;1588124 said:


> I've got a snowex one yard for sale $1400.00


I have one for $1349.50 Plus a case of Budwieser.......


----------



## MPM

Lightningllc;1588109 said:


> I have a snowex one yard for sale 1500


When could I take a look at it?


----------



## Lightningllc

TJSNOW;1588218 said:


> I have one for $1349.50 Plus a case of Budwieser.......


I was waiting for that, typical TJ or should I say.


----------



## TJSNOW

Lightningllc;1588225 said:


> I was waiting for that, typical TJ or should I say.


$1500 seems a bit over priced.......:laughing::laughing:

If i was interested i would hold out for a lower price..........payup


----------



## TheXpress2002

axl;1588206 said:


> I think Allor Outdoor has a 2 yd poly saltdogg he is selling...knowing him I would not be surprised if he also has a red blizzard 810 power plow and red 2001 F250 diesel that says Blade Runners on it


................ :laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## Allor Outdoor

axl;1588206 said:


> I think Allor Outdoor has a 2 yd poly saltdogg he is selling...knowing him I would not be surprised if he also has a red blizzard 810 power plow and red 2001 F250 diesel that says Blade Runners on it


I only have the 2 yard salter....
I have already sold all of the other stuff...


----------



## Lightningllc

I just seen a black f250 diesel with Allor outdoor magnets on it yesterday it had a black blizzard plow too. Ryan what color was yours???


----------



## alternative

Lightningllc;1588082 said:


> Superior turbo in Detroit does all my turbo's, injectors, injector pumps, pumps, etc


Justin. text me thier contact info please...i need an injection pump on my 6.5 
Thanks


----------



## Milwaukee

cuttingedge13;1588038 said:


> Any body know where I can get a new, used or rebuilt fuel injector for a 2000 7.3L?


Superior Turbo it was cost me $120 rebuilt. Why you think you need injector? Smoke or miss? Most cause by wiring harness.


----------



## 2FAST4U

Allor Outdoor;1588235 said:


> I only have the 2 yard salter....
> I have already sold all of the other stuff...


You sold the salter too!! Thumbs Up


----------



## goinggreen

Just got this from the boss 

Event: Winter Storm Warning



Alert:

...WINTER STORM WARNING IN EFFECT FROM NOON THURSDAY TO NOON EST 
FRIDAY... 

THE NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE IN GRAND RAPIDS HAS ISSUED A WINTER 
STORM WARNING FOR SNOW...WHICH IS IN EFFECT FROM NOON THURSDAY TO 
NOON EST FRIDAY. THE WINTER STORM WATCH IS NO LONGER IN EFFECT. 
HAZARDOUS WEATHER... 

* SNOW WILL DEVELOP THURSDAY AFTERNOON AND CONTINUE UNTIL EARLY 
FRIDAY MORNING. 

* TOTAL SNOWFALL OF 6 TO 12 INCHES IS EXPECTED. SOME LOCATIONS 
MAY SEE MORE THAN 12 INCHES OF SNOW. 

* SNOW WILL BE WET AND HEAVY IN NATURE. 
IMPACTS... 

* TRAVEL CONDITIONS ARE LIKELY TO BECOME VERY HAZARDOUS...ESPECIALLY 
THURSDAY AFTERNOON THROUGH THURSDAY NIGHT. 

* VISIBILITIES NEAR ZERO AT TIMES...ESPECIALLY AT NIGHT.


----------



## TheXpress2002

The data coming in is insane........

I will have an update as soon as the 18z run is done


----------



## dfd9

TheXpress2002;1588427 said:


> The data coming in is insane........
> 
> I will have an update as soon as the 18z run is done


Just keep it to yourself.


----------



## bln

Why is accuweather and noaa dropping their totals? They both say 2-4


----------



## TheXpress2002

bln;1588442 said:


> Why is accuweather and noaa dropping their totals? They both say 2-4


I think you know my answer to that.......lol

The system is going to make it to Lansing, then disappear and it will be 70 and sunny Friday


----------



## TheXpress2002

WSW have now been issued 4-8 inches with 8-12 for Flint to Saginaw


----------



## terrapro

Ummm screw that! Why can't we just have a normal Michigan winter.


----------



## bln

Ryan, haha. Thanks as always.


----------



## caitlyncllc

goinggreen;1588420 said:


> Just got this from the boss
> 
> Event: Winter Storm Warning
> 
> Alert:
> 
> ...WINTER STORM WARNING IN EFFECT FROM NOON THURSDAY TO NOON EST
> FRIDAY...
> 
> THE NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE IN GRAND RAPIDS HAS ISSUED A WINTER
> STORM WARNING FOR SNOW...WHICH IS IN EFFECT FROM NOON THURSDAY TO
> NOON EST FRIDAY. THE WINTER STORM WATCH IS NO LONGER IN EFFECT.
> HAZARDOUS WEATHER...
> 
> * SNOW WILL DEVELOP THURSDAY AFTERNOON AND CONTINUE UNTIL EARLY
> FRIDAY MORNING.
> 
> * TOTAL SNOWFALL OF 6 TO 12 INCHES IS EXPECTED. SOME LOCATIONS
> MAY SEE MORE THAN 12 INCHES OF SNOW.
> 
> * SNOW WILL BE WET AND HEAVY IN NATURE.
> IMPACTS...
> 
> * TRAVEL CONDITIONS ARE LIKELY TO BECOME VERY HAZARDOUS...ESPECIALLY
> THURSDAY AFTERNOON THROUGH THURSDAY NIGHT.
> 
> * VISIBILITIES NEAR ZERO AT TIMES...ESPECIALLY AT NIGHT.


12 inches of wet, heavy snow. I quit.


----------



## Frankland

First Winter Strom Watch of the season for Detroit!!!! About damn time!


----------



## Frankland

Express (Ryan) whats your take for the i-96 to i-94 corridor?


----------



## bln

Were screwed, that's my take.


----------



## TJSNOW

bln;1588489 said:


> Were screwed, that's my take.


Can i say Code Red Now.............Def-con ..-171.....


----------



## bln

Yep, pretty much.


----------



## TheXpress2002

Frank.. will post after the 430 GFS run.....but current indications are 4-8


----------



## TGS Inc.

TheXpress2002;1588503 said:


> Frank.. will post after the 430 GFS run.....but current indications are 4-8


WhoooooWaaaah!! Nice! Salt, a little sunshine, a little billing, fix damn near everything...Do it all again!!


----------



## Green Glacier

caitlyncllc;1588474 said:


> 12 inches of wet, heavy snow. I quit.


yep i quit to!


----------



## A&LSiteService

I'm not going to quit but I do believe I'm gonna want to when this is all said and done. As always thank you for the updates!


----------



## Greenstar lawn

Wtf channel 2 just said 2-4 inches.


----------



## bln

Chuck gaidica is full of crap.


----------



## Greenstar lawn

Channel 7 is at 5-7


----------



## Lightningllc

I wanted to quit years ago and move down south and start southern comfort landscaping. 

Well I'm still here but Tennessee does sound very nice. I love the mountains and they have atv trails. I just wish someone would make me the right offer.


----------



## bln

I will give you a dollar.


----------



## Lightningllc

Bet you would brad.


----------



## MPM

Lightning and all outdoor, check your pm's when you have a chance please


----------



## TheXpress2002

Before we jump into Thursday night/Friday.....

....we cant over look the clipper tonight that could bring snow to the area leading to a salting tomorrow morning.

The following is at this time for Thursday night/Friday.....

*Ohio border to 94: * 2-4 inches. Reason being the system will take the longest to start, with a period of sleet mixing in, with a dreaded dryslot to end things early.

*94 to 96 :* 4-6 inches. Now the catch within this area is a brief mix of sleet. IF there is no sleet to mix in then 6-8 inches is possible.

*96 to M59 :* 6-8 inches. This area is pretty much set.

*M59 to I69 :* 8-12 inches. This area is also pretty much set.

Now the trend has been slightly south with each run. A few miles could make a huge difference.

The system has also slowed to a crawl. Looks to start late afternoon ending late morning Friday. System will end quicker to the south and noon for the north.

Highest rate of snow will fall from the midnight to 6am period. During this time is where an inch a hour can be expected.

After this system we have some recovery time until next Wednesday when another cutter takes aim and bombs out over us


----------



## Lightningllc

Ryan for once I
Hope your wrong


----------



## cuttingedge13

Lightningllc;1588082 said:


> Superior turbo in Detroit does all my turbo's, injectors, injector pumps, pumps, etc


Thank You! Good people, had lots of information and didn't mind my stupid questions. Best part is they had what I needed sitting on the shelf.

Ran over to New Leon for Tamales for dinner while I was down there.



Milwaukee;1588301 said:


> Superior Turbo it was cost me $120 rebuilt. Why you think you need injector? Smoke or miss? Most cause by wiring harness.


I had already replaced the valve cover gasket w/ harness a couple years ago, the truck only gets about 500 miles a year, used only when we plow. A freind of mine gave me a "injection performance analyzer" it basically tee's into the engine harness and has 8 buttons that allows you to turn off each injector one by one. (If anyone ever needs to barrow it, it works with the 7.3L and 6.0L). It had a dead miss after the water in fuel light came on, water must have screwed up the injector. Put the rebuilt injector in and it runs like a champ. Too bad I didn't get all of the oil and fuel out of the cynder the first time I pulled the glow plug and turned it over, It hydro locked the first time I tried to start it. Pulled it back apart, spun the crap out of it, and it was fine.

THANKS GUYS!!!!!!


----------



## Superior L & L

Lightningllc;1588672 said:


> Ryan for once I
> Hope your wrong


I don't hope is wrong, I just hope he's "off" by 3-4" to much


----------



## bln

Please move north storm.


----------



## Lightningllc

Paul you are gonna be waving the white flag this time tomorrow night.


----------



## procut

All I can say is this storm sounds like we're gonna pay dearly for all the easy salting and sidewalks runs and the 2-3 easy pushes we've had so far. The phone is already ringing with residentials wanting to be added or "making sure we're still on the list" 

Sigh.


----------



## snowace

Um, Thats Not an Option


----------



## snowace

caitlyncllc;1588474 said:


> 12 inches of wet, heavy snow. I quit.


Um, Thats not an option


----------



## Superior L & L

caitlyncllc;1588474 said:


> 12 inches of wet, heavy snow. I quit.


Lol, speaking from experience there is no room to put 12" of snow anywhere at that apartment complex u do


----------



## caitlyncllc

snowace;1588767 said:


> Um, Thats not an option


Obviously. It was just a grumble because i know how much fun this is not gonna be.


----------



## caitlyncllc

Superior L & L;1588775 said:


> Lol, speaking from experience there is no room to put 12" of snow anywhere at that apartment complex u do


Guess i will have to bring the dump truck and the loader. Pucker up Aaron- this is gonna get expensive!!


----------



## Lightningllc

Ryan would like to tell all the guys what you are seeing. Sounds like more fun.


----------



## TheXpress2002

Lightningllc;1588835 said:


> Ryan would like to tell all the guys what you are seeing. Sounds like more fun.


Regarding?


----------



## bln

Are you being sarcastic Justin?


----------



## stanky

Hi Ryan
It's Mark S. What are you seeing for tonight and tomorrow if you don't mind?


----------



## Lightningllc

Ryan. You implied something to Willie and Chris. Sounds like we might be getting rammed by more inches.


----------



## TheXpress2002

I have already touched on the southward trend and how robust the southern energy is. Just stating what we have now and have to follow the trend


----------



## TheXpress2002

Mark. Tonight is hard to tell what is making it to the ground. I cant see anything more than a salting tonight if we even get there. 

I posted a page back regarding tomorrow


----------



## stanky

Thank you Ryan
Mark


----------



## stanky

Did you know Dave V. from TCLA is in the hospital, With Some enternal infection. all i know is their running tests!
Mark


----------



## snowman6

Fun fact from NWS.

On February 6, 2008, a snowstorm hit most of Southeast Michigan. Widespread amounts ranged from 6 inches across central Livingston, Oakland and Macomb Counties to greater than 10 inches for all of the Flint (11.3 inches at Bishop Airport), Tri Cities (12.0 inches at Tri Cities Airport)and Thumb regions. Areas across the southern Saginaw River Valley were dumped with 16 to 18 inches of snow from southwest Saginaw to Birch Run to Vassar.


----------



## snowman6

stanky;1588934 said:


> Did you know Dave V. from TCLA is in the hospital, With Some enternal infection. all i know is their running tests!
> Mark


Prayers going out to Dave and his family


----------



## thandrinos

Hey guys I have a friend who bought some property and included was a rt2 boss v-blade. I have no use for it if any one is interested pm me for pics / details. Looks to be a little used but cyclinders look to be in good shape


----------



## FIREMEDIC2572

After last winter and the first half of this year I would love some good snow to push... No crying here... Justify our existence and make some good $$


----------



## terrapro

thandrinos;1589001 said:


> Hey guys I have a friend who bought some property and included was a rt2 boss v-blade. I have no use for it if any one is interested pm me for pics / details. Looks to be a little used but cyclinders look to be in good shape


Is it RT2 or older?


----------



## snowman6

terrapro;1589040 said:


> Is it RT2 or older?


Hey Cole, sent you a p.m


----------



## terrapro

snowman6;1589045 said:


> Hey Cole, sent you a p.m


Yep got it.


----------



## Lightningllc

Is anyone seeing snow.


----------



## Lightningllc

Is anyone seeing snow. Radars full but I'm not seeing anything.


----------



## Luther

Lightningllc;1589213 said:


> Is anyone seeing snow. Radars full but I'm not seeing anything.


Nothing hitting the ground that I'm aware of.


----------



## Lightningllc

I noticed. Ryan was right again. Guess ill sleep and get ready for the fun.


----------



## Superior L & L

Same here, radar full
But nothing hitting the ground


----------



## quack17kills

Is any thing hitting the ground anywhere


----------



## quack17kills

Any one lying salt


----------



## alternative

Very srange...radar is full (looks like it should be snowing hard) but nothing reaching the ground....? wierd
Maybe the radar will do the same tonight and only drop a couple inches...


----------



## caitlyncllc

Ryan says 8 to 12 inches
WSW says 4 to 8 inches
Accuweather says "a bit of snow, sleet, and freezing rain". 
Are there real people at accuweather that forecast? Of does it just pop up random, preset statements? They are never even close.


----------



## terrapro

quack17kills;1589260 said:


> Any one lying salt


Nothing to salt.


----------



## TJSNOW

Were sitting here waiting for Snowmegeddon 2013 to start.....


----------



## TheXpress2002

There is a more southern track this morning. Slight adjustments to the south can be expected now.


----------



## TJSNOW

TheXpress2002;1589309 said:


> There is a more southern track this morning. Slight adjustments to the south can be expected now.


More Snow South??????????????...........


----------



## redskinsfan34

Ryan, are you thinking this will be ending early morning Fri.? Thanks.


----------



## Lightningllc

Yes sir. I got some sleep.


----------



## Frankland

Express how much you thinking with the more southern track for Wayne, Westland, Dearborn area?


----------



## TheXpress2002

Sorry, let me clarify that Monroe and Lenawee counties.might see a uptick in totals. The rest of us can sit tight with the totals from yesterday for now.


----------



## eatonpaving

TheXpress2002;1589322 said:


> Sorry, let me clarify that Monroe and Lenawee counties.might see a uptick in totals. The rest of us can sit tight with the totals from yesterday for now.


looking at the radar it seems to be moving in faster than expected, and in Chicago its all rain....7 said it will start after dark....looks to be getting close fast...


----------



## TheXpress2002

Dry air has to be overcome, hence why the snow last night did not make it to the ground


----------



## Lightningllc

Hopefully that dry air helps keep totals around 2-3 in then or just a heavy salting. Those are some pretty warm temps.


----------



## amservices

A littlw snow down here in southeast lower would be great might.actually teach some of these guys how to push again.


----------



## 2FAST4U

In dry air we trust!!! Sure was nice to sleep all night


----------



## bln

Sleep all night? I was up every hour looking out the window and checking plowsite to see what was going on.


----------



## Lightningllc

Agreed. I'm spoiled with seasonals and do not really want the headache of plowing 6-12 inches of snow in rush hour traffic. 

I guess I like the easy life. I'm lazy I like to salt and have no stress.


----------



## irlandscaper

First storm of the year Port Huron got 11 inches, just north of us got 14. I slept 6 hrs in 4 days. If this is a repeat I might just cry!!


----------



## amservices

Agreed sir with the pushin during rush hr. But come on we all need a big pain in the butt storm to make us appreciated the easy.stuff


----------



## Green Glacier

6 to 8" of nise fluffy stuff even 12" would be fine 
12" of cement just brake,s thing,s

But yes I'm lazy tooo


----------



## bln

I don't need a big storm to appreciate the easy stuff. I was very much appreciative.


----------



## terrapro

bln;1589358 said:


> Sleep all night? I was up every hour looking out the window and checking plowsite to see what was going on.


No kidding! Like clockwork I am up every hour to peek out the windows.


----------



## Greenstar lawn

Talk about great timing for the flu bug to hit me


----------



## Lightningllc

I guess when your sending out 10 trucks and 4 pieces of machinery to plow 6-12 inches something's gonna break. No one is like me and is very gentle on transmissions and doesn't slam piles that are rock solid right now. 

2-4 inches of fine snow is awesome fast and easy on trucks. This snow will be heavy and literally during rush hour.


If I was one guy in a truck I wouldn't worry shoot even 3 trucks. But trying to have everything salted by opening of business is my goal and it sounds like it won't happen Friday. 

Let alone my poor sidewalk guys. I already feel bad for them.


----------



## dfd9

Lightningllc;1589336 said:


> Hopefully that dry air helps keep totals around 2-3 in then or just a heavy salting. Those are some pretty warm temps.


That's a big 10-4 and an AMEN.



Lightningllc;1589366 said:


> Agreed. I'm spoiled with seasonals and do not really want the headache of plowing 6-12 inches of snow in rush hour traffic.
> 
> I guess I like the easy life. I'm lazy I like to salt and have no stress.


I knew there was a reason I liked you. You're a lot like me. :laughing:


----------



## terrapro

I dreamt I was out salting last night...


----------



## Green Glacier

terrapro;1589397 said:


> I dreamt I was out salting last night...


Or did you:laughing:


----------



## Allor Outdoor

For some reason, I am not all that concerned with this storm. For the most part it starts after rush hour, then according to NOAA most of the accumulating snow is outta here by 7am.

As long as you stay up on it, throughout the night I don't think it will be that bad.


----------



## terrapro

Hmm I don't know, would'nt that be crazy.


----------



## TheXpress2002

Allor Outdoor;1589408 said:


> For some reason, I am not all that concerned with this storm. For the most part it starts after rush hour, then according to NOAA most of the accumulating snow is outta here by 7am.
> 
> As long as you stay up on it, throughout the night I don't think it will be that bad.


I agree as long as you keep pushing it will ok.

In all honesty though it looks to finish up around noon tomorrow. With a few inches still falling after day break


----------



## Superior L & L

If it cannot stop by 2:00am I'd rather it not stop till lunch time. At least people are a little more understanding that there lots are still a little snow covered if its still snowing good when they get to work


----------



## alternative

terrapro;1589389 said:


> No kidding! Like clockwork I am up every hour to peek out the windows.


these are times when being a fast sleeper is a good thing...im up every day about 3am



Greenstar lawn;1589391 said:


> Talk about great timing for the flu bug to hit me


Sucks brian...let me know if you get in a bind and if all goes good with my stuff and i am able to help/send a truck to help i;ll see what i can do... Thats always a big fear...getting seriously sick and not being able to drive when a BIG storm hits.


----------



## quack17kills

Storm looks crazy with all that rain and thunder storm behind it


----------



## redskinsfan34

My concern with the timing is my resi's have gotten quite spoiled with waking up and having their drives all cleared every storm. It's just not gonna happen this time. Can't justify plowing resi's twice on a 6" (maybe) snowfall. I'm just gonna keep the commercials open till it quits, then do full resi. route, and then go back and clean up commercials.


----------



## Greenstar lawn

alternative;1589479 said:


> Sucks brian...let me know if you get in a bind and if all goes good with my stuff and i am able to help/send a truck to help i;ll see what i can do... Thats always a big fear...getting seriously sick and not being able to drive when a BIG storm hits.


Thanks Sean I'm sure we will be keeping in touch throughout the storm. I'm blaming Will though since he told me to drink it off last night and now I feel fricken worse haha


----------



## bln

Jack, that's what kills all bugs.


----------



## TheXpress2002

quack17kills;1589498 said:


> Storm looks crazy with all that rain and thunder storm behind it


Thats why I am bringing this to attention because we all know Michigan weather is beyond unpredictable but with what we do there is a huge difference between 2 inches and 6 inches. I always prepare for the worst and if it busts then I have a nice warm breakfast at 9am and home for garbage soaps by 10am.....

....but when we are dealing with a system like this convective snows can drop 2 inches in a matter of 30 mins. There is a period of time overnight tonight that this will occur for a period of 3 hours and that what concerns me.

If this busts then we just move on to next week.


----------



## M.J.C.

Let know how your doing or if you need help briain


----------



## Greenstar lawn

Jim I'm going to truck through it. No worries


----------



## quack17kills

TheXpress2002;1589514 said:


> Thats why I am bringing this to attention because we all know Michigan weather is beyond unpredictable but with what we do there is a huge difference between 2 inches and 6 inches. I always prepare for the worst and if it busts then I have a nice warm breakfast at 9am and home for garbage soaps by 10am.....
> 
> ....but when we are dealing with a system like this convective snows can drop 2 inches in a matter of 30 mins. There is a period of time overnight tonight that this will occur for a period of 3 hours and that what concerns me.
> 
> If this busts then we just move on to next week.


Thanks express that is what I was wondering. Lol


----------



## quack17kills

Y is it that ever since the red wings started playing there is a snow storm every time they play lol. Playing the blues tonight


----------



## Lightningllc

TheXpress2002;1589514 said:


> Thats why I am bringing this to attention because we all know Michigan weather is beyond unpredictable but with what we do there is a huge difference between 2 inches and 6 inches. I always prepare for the worst and if it busts then I have a nice warm breakfast at 9am and home for garbage soaps by 10am.....
> 
> ....but when we are dealing with a system like this convective snows can drop 2 inches in a matter of 30 mins. There is a period of time overnight tonight that this will occur for a period of 3 hours and that what concerns me.
> 
> If this busts then we just move on to next week.


Am I reading this right it could bust????:bluebounc:redbouncepurplebou


----------



## dfd9

Lightningllc;1589569 said:


> Am I reading this right it could bust????:bluebounc:redbouncepurplebou


Don't think it's gonna bust. :crying:


----------



## TJSNOW

Lightningllc;1589569 said:


> Am I reading this right it could bust????


Calm Down there........

I'm doing deep knee bends as we speak warming up for this one......:laughing:


----------



## TheXpress2002

No its not going to bust although NWS has me speechless with their decision to drop the WSW.


----------



## Greenstar lawn

Did nws put out a warning for the December 26th storm?


----------



## TJSNOW

TheXpress2002;1589580 said:


> No its not going to bust although NWS has me speechless with their decision to drop the WSW.


They will throw it back on once the Snow becomes Hot and Heavy......They are good for that....:salute:


----------



## dfd9

TJSNOW;1589579 said:


> Calm Down there........
> 
> I'm doing deep knee bends as we speak warming up for this one......:laughing:


Now THAT is something I'd like to see. :laughing::laughing:

Although, I think you'd spill your beer after the first one and just quit.......the knee bends, that is.


----------



## Glockshot73!

Greenstar lawn;1589584 said:


> Did nws put out a warning for the December 26th storm?


Yes, midway through it lmao


----------



## stanky

Thank you ryan for the update, it's. Very much appreciated 
Mark Stank


----------



## Bedell Mgmt.

quack17kills;1589537 said:


> Y is it that ever since the red wings started playing there is a snow storm every time they play lol. Playing the blues tonight


i blame gary bettman


----------



## Cory58

Channel 4 said only 1 to 2 for the downriver area. Hopefully it's at least 2 so i can take care of all my customers.


----------



## Lightningllc

Is someone declaring DEFCON yet or are we in the clear??


----------



## bln

Channel 2 says 1-2 for my area, channel 4 says 2-4, channel 7 says 3-5. These totals don't scare, the timing does.


----------



## redskinsfan34

bln;1589731 said:


> Channel 2 says 1-2 for my area, channel 4 says 2-4, channel 7 says 3-5. These totals don't scare, the timing does.


Agree 100%.


----------



## caitlyncllc

Seems like most of the bigger events we have had for the past couple years have had warm weather and sunshine on the day/hours directly in front of the storm. The calm before the storm. Just me?


----------



## Greenstar lawn

Agreed. It just brings out all they negative ppl that say it will be a bust and then all of a sudden boom goes the dynamite and we get hammered


----------



## Lightningllc

Ok I hope it turns out to be 12" of wet heavy snow. How's that for negative. 

I hope it ends at 8 am too.


----------



## Greenstar lawn

Much better


----------



## gunsworth

Pfft it's not gonna snow


----------



## bln

You guys are giving me a migraine.


----------



## Superior L & L

I'm not a fan of weather.com but they just everything to showers tonight and 2-4 in the morning.


----------



## redskinsfan34

Just to jog my memory. The level of storm advisories going from least to most severe are advisory, watch, and then warning. Right?


----------



## TJSNOW

Lightningllc;1589725 said:


> Is someone declaring DEFCON yet or are we in the clear??


I NO longer declaire Def-con anymore due to the fact i was told i was doing it wrong......


----------



## Luther

Bedell Mgmt.;1589711 said:


> i blame gary bettman


That's funny! Thumbs Up



Greenstar lawn;1589742 said:


> Agreed. It just brings out all they negative ppl that say it will be a bust and then all of a sudden boom goes the dynamite and we get hammered





Lightningllc;1589746 said:


> Ok I hope it turns out to be 12" of wet heavy snow. How's that for negative.
> 
> I hope it ends at 8 am too.


:laughing::laughing:

You're coming around...more snow means more fun!


----------



## bln

Snowbunny, Pics are part of the initation process.


----------



## terrapro

TJSNOW;1589774 said:


> I NO longer declaire Def-con anymore due to the fact i was told i was doing it wrong......


LOL Hey someone was going to do it sooner or later. I was nice about wasn't I?



sn0wbunny;1589773 said:


> you guys are dorks go spend time with you wives :laughing:


:waving: welcome.


----------



## terrapro

bln;1589819 said:


> Snowbunny, Pics are part of the initation process.


Real smooth Brad.


----------



## sn0wbunny

bln;1589819 said:


> Snowbunny, Pics are part of the initation process.


i kinda sorta well prob not would have fallen for that if everyone had a pic .. :laughing:


----------



## terrapro

Wow weather.com has nothing for Howell until 10PM then it's 100% chance heavy snow until 2AM when the percentage drops rapidly from there. This might turn out to be perfect, hit all the triggers and be able to get commercial open by 5-6AM lay down some salt then cleanup later.


----------



## bln

They also raised the totals.


----------



## terrapro

Yeah I don't like the new totals of 5-8 in 4hrs. Every site is forcasting something completely different. I like weather.coms though so I am rooting for that one! Any one want to place bets on which forcaster


----------



## Lightningllc

Welcome sn O wbunny. How's it going


----------



## Superior L & L

Accuweather has showers to 1" tonight and 1-3" overnight. So I'm guessing we are getting anywhere from 1"-10". Nice and easy to plan for


----------



## TJSNOW

terrapro;1589869 said:


> Yeah I don't like the new totals of 5-8 in 4hrs. Every site is forcasting something completely different. I like weather.coms though so I am rooting for that one! Any one want to place bets on which forcaster


My Totals are.......

94 to 96....1" to 3"

96 North.......2"-4"


----------



## TheXpress2002

I will throw an update up around 530 after the 18z runs are done. 

On a side note so everyone understands the 12 straight runs including the 6z run at 430am had all of us getting pounded. The only run so far that has gone in a different direction was the 12z run at 1030am So to abandon a certain trend because of one run doesn't make sense.

We shall see.


----------



## sn0wbunny

Lightningllc;1589870 said:


> Welcome sn O wbunny. How's it going


Its going just wish that the weather stations would make up their minds on how much snow we are supposed to get tonight


----------



## TJSNOW

sn0wbunny;1589884 said:


> nice try .. lol this site doesnt make it easy to put pic on any ways :salute:


Sure it doe's....Send them to me and i will inspect them then repost..........:whistling:


----------



## Tango

Wake me for Ryan's update.


----------



## Lightningllc

Loaders all full. Skidsteers all full , plows are all on, snowblowers are loaded, ice melt is loaded 

Now watch we will just salt.


----------



## Superior L & L

Lightningllc;1589900 said:


> Loaders all full. Skidsteers all full , plows are all on, snowblowers are loaded, ice melt is loaded
> 
> Now watch we will just salt.


Thank u !!!!!!'
Justin caused the bust by being ready. I prefere 2-4" anyways


----------



## redskinsfan34

I guess I'll nap till530


----------



## caitlyncllc

Anybody know whats going on at beauchamps? Every time i go there somebody else is loading. And none of them have a clue what they are doing in that loader


----------



## bln

Warning, this site is going to crash at 5:30.


----------



## MPM

Remember that movie Days of Thunder? When Robert Duval is walking aroud the race care giving it a "pep talk" and it was leaking coolant? I was just walking around my truck giving it "the pep talk" & going over everything and found I have a angle hose leaking! Lmfao!


----------



## gunsworth

bln;1589921 said:


> Warning, this site is going to crash at 5:30.


weather.com has been for the last day, cant navigate that site for ****


----------



## Tscape

TheXpress2002;1589883 said:


> I will throw an update up around 530 after the 18z runs are done.
> 
> On a side note so everyone understands the 12 straight runs including the 6z run at 430am had all of us getting pounded. The only run so far that has gone in a different direction was the 12z run at 1030am So to abandon a certain trend because of one run doesn't make sense.
> 
> We shall see.


With empirical data wouldn't the latest be the most accurate? That's why the meteorologists make the big bucks, went to the expensive schools, drive the cool cars, etc., etc.

You ought to go to school for this, Ryan. You obviously have the passion for it.


----------



## Lightningllc

This will be me about 6 am.






..... Ya I said it

.


----------



## redskinsfan34

It hasn't crashed set


----------



## TheXpress2002

Ok.....

Snow looks to begin around 11 pm for the majority of SE Mich with northern areas possibly starting a tad earlier. There may be a mix to start off in the southern counties but should transition to snow quickly

Heavy snow will fall from midnight until 6am. This may taper down sooner for the western burbs as the LP tracks east.

Now as totals go

From the Ohio border to 94 : 1-3 inches as the mix to start will cut into totals and a POSSIBLE dryslot to end things

94 to M59 4-6 inches I strongly feel the mix does not last north of 94 Totals can be higher towards M59

M59 and north 6-10 inches. With a quicker onset and lack of dryslot and changeover these totals should be safe.

Overall the rain snow line stays south of the Ohio border during the entire event based on the data.

Snowfall rates during the overnight period will be around an inch an hour.

All said and done by noon for the southern counties, a tad later for the north and extreme eastern lake counties


----------



## redskinsfan34

Thanks Ryan


----------



## TheXpress2002

I would also like to add that the short term models are very robust and much colder. They show higher totals for areas north of 96


----------



## Tscape

So when you guys with 6.0 Ford PSD's are out tonight, andyour alternator fries, check out what I have for sale:
http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=142350

$300 for local buyers.


----------



## caitlyncllc

So, higher than the 6 - 10? Or did you figure that in to your totals?
Thanks


----------



## TheXpress2002

The higher end of the totals.

It has no mix north of 96


----------



## Bedell Mgmt.

Thanks Ryan


----------



## axl

Tscape;1590030 said:


> So when you guys with 6.0 Ford PSD's are out tonight, andyour alternator fries, check out what I have for sale:
> http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=142350
> 
> $300 for local buyers.


Mike, give me a call 734-743-1663


----------



## stanky

*Your the Man Ryan*

Thank you Ryan
i know you put a lot of hard work into forecasting for us for no $ so i just want you to know how much it is appreciated by us 
Thank you
Mark Stank :salute:


----------



## esshakim

So what are we gonna see in and around Southfield/west bloomfield/bloomfield and novi ?


----------



## redskinsfan34

I guess i'll try to sleep


----------



## quack17kills

Redwings are kicking the blues butt 2-0 in the 1st


----------



## Lightningllc

I'm outside and looking at radar I should be getting hit something. Nothing. Dry slot. Weird again


----------



## Superior L & L

Real weird radar full over us and its nice out !!


----------



## leepotter

Superior L & L;1590268 said:


> Real weird radar full over us and its nice out !!


Same here in Burton.


----------



## grassmaster06

I'm glad its not a freezing mix right now ,that stuff is to hard to shovel .


----------



## quack17kills

Superior L & L;1590268 said:


> Real weird radar full over us and its nice out !!


Just like this morning when we all woke up for nothing


----------



## quack17kills

Nothing in ortionville eather


----------



## Lightningllc

Just got off the phone with a buddy. He just hit snow in jackson it's coming.


----------



## terrapro

Started here in Howell. Light sleet, temp is still at 33deg.


----------



## Adamck83

Does anyone have a good place near Wixom or Milford to purchase pallets of ice melter? Besides Angelos. Thanks


----------



## goinggreen

Snow has started here in lansing


----------



## artans

I am North & West of Port Huron where it has been showing snow most of the day but I have yet to see a flake. Have a feeling any minute now. I wish it would come as I have been standing on my porch all day holding a shovel.


----------



## goinggreen

What i will de driving for the next 10-12hrs


----------



## A&LSiteService

Adamck83;1590332 said:


> Does anyone have a good place near Wixom or Milford to purchase pallets of ice melter? Besides Angelos. Thanks


Great deal products in Brighton, Mike is a great guy to deal with and pricing is very fair. They are located at spencer rd and old us 23
I hope this helps you.


----------



## goinggreen

goinggreen;1590348 said:


> What i will de driving for the next 10-12hrs


Started this year on sidewalk crew and got moved up to plow driver the second storm of the year.


----------



## stanky

Adamck83;1590332 said:


> Does anyone have a good place near Wixom or Milford to purchase pallets of ice melter? Besides Angelos. Thanks


Call TCLA they. Have hot pink


----------



## newhere

Oakland has the trucks out loaded and waiting.


----------



## leepotter

Starting to come down in Flint area.


----------



## lawns4life

looks like the radar is breaking up around chicago, which looks like it will be moving towards us.. thus lowering totals?


----------



## RoystonLawn

1" down already in south lansing, been snowing here for about an hour and 45min


----------



## grassmaster06

Screw it let's just salt every inch lol


----------



## quack17kills

Really light snow just started in ortionville


----------



## PlowingMI

I don't like the waiting game!!!! I could be sleeping!!


----------



## quack17kills

Mabye shouldn't of ate know I have the sh*ts


----------



## quack17kills

PlowingMI;1590425 said:


> I don't like the waiting game!!!! I could be sleeping!!


Second that


----------



## snowman6

Solid dusting to a coating in Milford.


----------



## ACutAbovemi

Started 15 mins ago in commerce. Looks to be paced near inch a inch a hour


----------



## Moonlighter

Started snowing in Pontiac!


----------



## NewImgLwn&Lndsc

Started snowing in livonia.


----------



## esshakim

And it's coming down looks like its some very wet snow


----------



## Lightningllc

His much does everyone have so far.


----------



## GimmeSnow!!

Dusting in Ortonville and Waterford. Talked to Someone in Clarkston that said its coming down pretty fast about 10 min ago


----------



## Lightningllc

We got 1" in Brighton


----------



## procut

Lightningllc;1590469 said:


> His much does everyone have so far.


A hair over 2" just North of Lansing.


----------



## GimmeSnow!!

Damn how long did it take to get two inches?


----------



## Adamck83

snow/sleet in Redford Livonia area, with less than half inch.


----------



## procut

^Started snowing about 10:00.


----------



## NewImgLwn&Lndsc

Snow changed to a mix here in livonia. Sleet is really loud against the house.


----------



## goinggreen

procut;1590477 said:


> A hair over 2" just North of Lansing.


Hey pro cut was that you on the 11 o clock ch 6 news tonight


----------



## snowfighter83

wow what a joke this is..


----------



## somervillelawn

Almost 3" just south of Lansing, looks like the worst of it is pushing off quickly to the east


----------



## esshakim

We are at about .5" in Southfield. No sleet or rain yet, but it some wet snow. Plan on heading out at 4 hopefully have my blade down by 5, get to residentials by 10 /11


----------



## quack17kills

1" in ortionville


----------



## quack17kills

Looks like it should be done by 4 or 5 in some areas


----------



## bln

I hope it is done by 4 or 5. Special weather statement said that snowfall can reach 2" an hour between 96 and 59.


----------



## stanky

bln;1590500 said:


> I hope it is done by 4 or 5. Special weather statement said that snowfall can reach 2" an hour between 96 and 59.


Steady freezing rain in Wayne


----------



## Superior L & L

Looks like it will be done by 3:00am. Then a break


----------



## bln

Hey stanky, glad to see you around.


----------



## Boomer123

Good 2" in Waterford


----------



## TGS Inc.

Not looking to good for a plow event here in Wayne Cty....


----------



## Milwaukee

TGS Inc.;1590508 said:


> Not looking to good for a plow event here in Wayne Cty....


It was rain 2 hours ago that what my Dad say when drive down Allen rd in Downriver it was ICE road.

This storm is definably Salt for now.


----------



## NewImgLwn&Lndsc

Freezing rain sleet mix here still...about 1/2". Makes this a tough call so far.


----------



## grassmaster06

Nothingbut ice in wyandotte right now,how 96 and newburgh looking


----------



## Lightningllc

2" out here.


----------



## newhere

2-3 here easy but looks like another hour and it may be over.....


----------



## stanky

Started snowing big flakes. Here in Wayne


----------



## stanky

Snowing really hard here in Wayne hope. It keeps. Up.


----------



## bln

Where you at new here?


----------



## Moonlighter

2+ in Pontiac now heading out soon to start my day.


----------



## TGS Inc.

stanky;1590519 said:


> Started snowing big flakes. Here in Wayne


Yep, getting that here in Inkster at Mi / Inkster


----------



## gunsworth

From the looks of radar, this will be done in an hour, and is that next batch even gonna hit us? Looks like its gonna go north of us?

Havent gone out yet but looks like a heavy 2" here at 14+woodward, my dad has 4" in lake orion


----------



## PlowingMI

Any one near 16 and Garfield? That has an extra hose?


----------



## stanky

bln;1590523 said:


> Where you at new here?


Ford. Plants


----------



## stanky

And i'm. Not new here I've. Been here 39yrs


----------



## newhere

stanky;1590532 said:


> And i'm. Not new here I've. Been here 39yrs


Thanks, just pissed myself laughing.

Fenton/ m59 and 23 area


----------



## gunsworth

stanky;1590532 said:


> And i'm. Not new here I've. Been here 39yrs


lol o snap


----------



## PlowingMI

Or where can I get a hose in the area of 16 and Garfield??


----------



## bln

Thanks Stankevich. I know your not New Here.


----------



## stanky

bln;1590539 said:


> Thanks Stankevich. I know your not New Here.


I'm. Getting. To old to many years


----------



## TGS Inc.

Spoke too soon...Plow time north of 94 in Wayne Cty


----------



## Lightningllc

I just love trash day in hoas. Lovely trash everywhere


----------



## stanky

bln;1590539 said:


> Thanks Stankevich. I know your not New Here.


Sorry. About that. I just realized there was a newhere. Lol see i can't.see Too good anymore.


----------



## T.M.T Striping

PlowingMI;1590530 said:


> Any one near 16 and Garfield? That has an extra hose?


i got a couple of boss hoses,i'll be in mt.clemens about hour...Tim ..586-321-8845


----------



## Sharpcut 1

PlowingMI;1590530 said:


> Any one near 16 and Garfield? That has an extra hose?


Would help if you posted length needed, end of hoses sizes and female or male fittings, what kind of plow


----------



## PlowingMI

Thanks for the responses. I have been pulled to throw salt for the rest of the event. Yay me.


----------



## moosey

4.25 inches at telegraph n orchard lake...


----------



## bln

I love showing up to places as they are opening up.


----------



## TGS Inc.

Well it could be worse!! Look at that forecast for Boston...5-9" today, 16-22" overnight!!!

Um - NO!


----------



## Lightningllc

Salt heavy. More snow starting in Brighton


----------



## Tango

Snow starting up again in Harrison Township.


----------



## stanky

Replowing. Ford Wayne snowed another 1.5 inches


----------



## IC-Smoke

what a let down. have fun east coast! :realmad:

I just scraped a few sidewalks and main spots in the parking lots then salted. Washed the plow/salter down and put them back in the garage


----------



## Greenstar lawn

Prob a good 5-6" in Macomb and it's snowing at a good clip still. It's gonna be a long day/night


----------



## TKO1

3" of wet, heavy snow in Belleville. Cleaned up nice though.


----------



## Lightningllc

I hate plowing a resi driveway then when your all done they decide to come out and move all there cars.


----------



## wondo

Lightningllc;1590865 said:


> I hate plowing a resi driveway then when your all done they decide to come out and move all there cars.


After I had to backdrag one of my resis and shoveled around their cars he came out and asked if I wanted him to move them 
-_-

I got a call from the building owner about a tenant complaint that there was snow covering his door. I get there and the owner gets out of his truck and tells me he's sorry and he ripped the tenant a new one for wasting our time nothing was wrong.

Also got pulled over by the weight master or whoever in the silver silverado. I was going from one resi to another in the next sub over with my wings on. No ticket, I was in the wrong, but ain't nobody got time for that.

No break downs though (knock on wood) and just a few more resis left but today has been annoying.


----------



## hogggman

I hate waiting around all night for a call from the company I sub for and not getting it. Went to sleep last night to take a quick nap and woke up to 4 trucks covered in snow. Now no one will tell me why. 15 yrs in this business and I can proudly say this is my last year. I can't take this anymore.


----------



## redskinsfan34

3" of the heavy stuff just finishing up. Thank you Ryan. You were dead nuts on this one.


----------



## bln

I hate it when someone says there going to take care of an account that they have been taking care, you try to get a hold of them, they don't answer, you drive by to find it isn't done, they open in 15 minutes, and it is a one hour push. They finally call you back and say "my buddies truck went down and I'm covering for him. 5 years he has been doing this property. Can you legally slap a sub Contractor for being "duh du duh?"


----------



## Lightningllc

Fire him......


----------



## Bedell Mgmt.

Lightningllc;1590865 said:


> I hate plowing a resi driveway then when your all done they decide to come out and move all there cars.


amen. we were plagued by this as well....


----------



## caitlyncllc

Paul- you were soooooo right.


----------



## Moonlighter

Well that wasn't fun, 4-6" and the damn truck is still running hot on me damnit. At least everything is done for now, probably will have to salt again if this wind keeps up. I'm glad I stopped doing residential!


----------



## stanky

12Hr push and no break downs, amazing, thank god


----------



## PlowingMI

Can I be done now??? What there is still more to do!!!!!


----------



## PlowingMI

I don't think I will be home tonight either!!! Oh well who needs sleep? On a plus side my plow is back up and running!


----------



## PowersTree

Good storm. If only they could all go like that. I'll even take the mad pre-storm stress every time, if working goes that smoothly.


----------



## Superior L & L

caitlyncllc;1590992 said:


> Paul- you were soooooo right.


No place to put snow and a cranky maint. Guy 

Still going fixing mess ups and b.s. hour 15. With a couple to go. First in last out


----------



## Lightningllc

Superior L & L;1591137 said:


> No place to put snow and a cranky maint. Guy
> 
> Still going fixing mess ups and b.s. hour 15. With a couple to go. First in last out


I just got home 15 hours and 1 break down. Not bad. Sidewalk guys want to quit though. Lol

Sleep now up at 9 pm for cleanup


----------



## stanky

Lightningllc;1591157 said:


> I just got home 15 hours and 1 break down. Not bad. Sidewalk guys want to quit though. Lol
> 
> Sleep now up at 9 pm for cleanup


I've got a good. Sidewalk man if need. One


----------



## TheXpress2002

Well the only casualty of the night and day....a rubber touch pad on the plow controller....to the bar to celebrate


----------



## PlowingMI

@$&#%*!!!! Today or yesterday. Or is it tomorrow??


----------



## terrapro

Ugh...15hrs, I don't think I've done that for a while. Morning was bad, flat tire, dead battery, and none of my blowers worked so I shoveled everything.


----------



## Greenstar lawn

Only issue for me was the snow blower found a 30 ft wire dog leash. That was fun unraveling it


----------



## magnatrac

Well that was fun , just finished up until I clean up in the morning. Not to bad of a day other than we will be down a truck when my brother takes his to the body shop. Some jack hole tried to climb a steep hill on the gravel road in his mini van and was sideways just on the other side. Need less to say when my brother crested the hill he grabbed the ditch ( not really one there but nailed the drivers side of the mini van. The whole drivers side of his truck is trashed. The plow is fine and after the cops wrote the other guys a ticket he was on his way . Other than that it was a good night atleast the snow was dry I thought it would be wet with the warmer temps.


----------



## PlowingMI

The next time I am in my truck for 20 hours. I better be somewhere warm!!


----------



## caitlyncllc

Its a win. 16 hours with only a minor repair needed on the dump truck plow mount and the switch that turns on the strobe light in the dually broke. Now its time for some euchre.


----------



## Milwaukee

Not so serious breakdown today.

Pusher mount to skidsteer are slightly bent/crack weld before I notice what going when it lost 1 latch mechanical. End walk around lot for 20 mins try find miss part to find out it was broke before me. It was no fun push snow around lot with only 1 latch instead 2 latches. 


Pretty sure that MDOT system is Corrupt. There were 6 salt truck in 2 hours period dump salt on same road. Why aren't they plow first and dump salt. Instead 6 times dump salt on road that aren't going melt due there 4" slush.


----------



## P&M Landscaping

Does anyone have some sort of a "box" that could hold between a half yard to a yard of salt?? I'm sick of running bag, and would like to be able to get a yard of bulk and keep it on hand at my shop to load my tailgate hopper..... I only use about 500-600 pounds per storm.

Hold the comments about a "real truck" and vbox spreader. Hopefully in the cards next year


----------



## wondo

P&M Landscaping;1591409 said:


> Does anyone have some sort of a "box" that could hold between a half yard to a yard of salt?? I'm sick of running bag, and would like to be able to get a yard of bulk and keep it on hand at my shop to load my tailgate hopper..... I only use about 500-600 pounds per storm.
> 
> Hold the comments about a "real truck" and vbox spreader. Hopefully in the cards next year


I use my tailgate salter and 3 Rubbermaid roughneck totes in the bed. I usually get about 1100# this way and its enough to take care of my needs. I thought about making a box with wood and a tarp inside to prevent overflow in my bed but the totes don't rot out and can be taken in and out much easier.


----------



## gunsworth

Went ok here, got commercials opened just in time (had a few cars roll in as i was doing final passes, and of course they always want to park in the spots i was finishing) drives were done by 4pm. Just got.back from touchup salting and the lots that were whenever plows. O.ly breakdown was my rear caliper seizing in the first lot, then blowing all the brake fluid. 17 hours of drivi.g with no rear brakes was fun!


----------



## Cory58

gunsworth;1591487 said:


> Went ok here, got commercials opened just in time (had a few cars roll in as i was doing final passes, and of course they always want to park in the spots i was finishing) drives were done by 4pm. Just got.back from touchup salting and the lots that were whenever plows. O.ly breakdown was my rear caliper seizing in the first lot, then blowing all the brake fluid. 17 hours of drivi.g with no rear brakes was fun!


Do you drive a Ford? I have had the same problem on both of my F250's. It's getting to be a real pain. I never had any problems on my Dodge or my GMC Sierra.


----------



## Superior L & L

Ahhh right back at it for some clean up


----------



## Lightningllc

Yup. My wife and kids let me sleep. 

Piles are alittle hard and crunchy.


----------



## Green Glacier

Clean ups done


----------



## Green Glacier

Nice with nobody around after yesterday fighting traffic and employees


----------



## terrapro

U guys finding a lot of refreeze.


----------



## Lightningllc

My lots were dry except where there was cars parked.


----------



## Green Glacier

yup mine same way


----------



## flykelley

P&M Landscaping;1591409 said:


> Does anyone have some sort of a "box" that could hold between a half yard to a yard of salt?? I'm sick of running bag, and would like to be able to get a yard of bulk and keep it on hand at my shop to load my tailgate hopper..... I only use about 500-600 pounds per storm.
> 
> Hold the comments about a "real truck" and vbox spreader. Hopefully in the cards next year


I have about 5 super sacks, holds 3000 pounds of salt in each sack. Can be picked up with a forklift to load spreaders. Will sell them for $10.00 each.

Mike


----------



## terrapro

I had some nasty hard pack where cars were parked and a bit of refreeze. With it being sunny and almost above freezing it should melt just fine.


----------



## eatonpaving

*storm*

now that its over, when is the next event......


----------



## MPM

Anyone need a nice western 1000 spreader?


----------



## terrapro

Did you buy Justins 1ydr?


----------



## Lightningllc

All n all I have to say that storm went smooth. Key employees played a huge part in that. 

I moved my sidewalk leader to a plow driver, put him in a Chevy 4500 with a 10' Vee and he excelled over 90% of my drivers. 

My sprinkler guy that I just hired did extremely well. 

Key people sure do make your life easier. 

My manager kicked ass, plowed and salted 13 business's. 

My hatred and stress for plowing kinda has been lifted. Now time to buy more dump trucks and set them up


----------



## TJSNOW

Lightningllc;1591852 said:


> All n all I have to say that storm went smooth. Key employees played a huge part in that.
> 
> I moved my sidewalk leader to a plow driver, put him in a Chevy 4500 with a 10' Vee and he excelled over 90% of my drivers.
> 
> My sprinkler guy that I just hired did extremely well.
> 
> Key people sure do make your life easier.
> 
> My manager kicked ass, plowed and salted 13 business's.
> 
> My hatred and stress for plowing kinda has been lifted. Now time to buy more dump trucks and set them up


Have you been drinking already?????.........:laughing:

Kinda Early...Even for Me...........:waving:


----------



## Lightningllc

No I'm really being serious for a change. Positive outlook there big guy. 

Bring on the plowing.


----------



## MPM

Anyone need a nice western 1000 spreader?


----------



## Lightningllc

Anyone need a snowex 6000, truck craft salter, 9' unimount, 8' unimount and I have 30-40 used snow shovels. 

Also looking to clean the shelves off. I have 20 or 30 used whips they all run but need tlc. 

I also am selling 5 or 6 lazer mowers all 60" ranging from 25 hp to 31 hp.


----------



## bln

Justin' positive about plowing snow. Hell really did freeze over.


----------



## Superior L & L

Lightningllc;1591866 said:


> Bring on the plowing.


I'm done, while everything went well considering the bad timing. I m ready to landscape


----------



## wondo

Lightningllc;1591873 said:


> Anyone need a snowex 6000, truck craft salter, 9' unimount, 8' unimount and I have 30-40 used snow shovels.
> 
> Also looking to clean the shelves off. I have 20 or 30 used whips they all run but need tlc.
> 
> I also am selling 5 or 6 lazer mowers all 60" ranging from 25 hp to 31 hp.


What are the price and hour ranges?


----------



## Lightningllc

$2500-$3500. 2000-3000 hrs

No baggers for sale. 

Possible bed shaper for sale.


----------



## stanky

Lightningllc;1591866 said:


> No I'm really being serious for a change. Positive outlook there big guy.
> 
> Bring on the plowing.


I agree if your gunna do it, DO IT BIG !!!!


----------



## procut

Lightning - what are you looking to get for the SnowEx?


----------



## Lightningllc

1500........


----------



## boss75

Anyone ever use the universal curb guards from Angelo's. They offer a big savings over buying a stock guards.


----------



## MPM

Anybody know the company that works in west bloomfield called blizzard?


----------



## quack17kills

Know that he'll week is over the wife wants to go to the mall and spend all the snow money


----------



## terrapro

quack17kills;1592140 said:


> Know that he'll week is over the wife wants to go to the mall and spend all the snow money


Don't worry they get it one way or another. Just make sure you spend most of it first on gas and repairs maybe your salt tab.


----------



## quack17kills

terrapro;1592144 said:


> Don't worry they get it one way or another. Just make sure you spend most of it first on gas and repairs maybe your salt tab.


Yeah lol right lol women that is all it is about. There happy I'm happy lol


----------



## redskinsfan34

Lightningllc;1591954 said:


> $2500-$3500. 2000-3000 hrs
> 
> No baggers for sale.
> 
> Possible bed shaper for sale.


3000 Hrs? Unless you're Hitler about maintenance those units are spent.


----------



## Superior L & L

redskinsfan34;1592193 said:


> 3000 Hrs? Unless you're Hitler about maintenance those units are spent.


Throw a $1200 motor on one and you are good for another 2500 hour. Plus they are price right to be able to do that run it for 4 years and probably still sell it for what u paid for the machine


----------



## Lightningllc

redskinsfan34;1592193 said:


> 3000 Hrs? Unless you're Hitler about maintenance those units are spent.


I'm very good on maintenance. Every 2 weeks 50 hrs oil change, hydro filters 3 times a summer, hydro fluid change beginning of season, outer air filters 2 - 3 times a year, grease every other day, power wash every other week

Very very anal about all my maintenance. Now I never vacuum my truck.


----------



## NewImgLwn&Lndsc

Superior L & L;1592203 said:


> Throw a $1200 motor on one and you are good for another 2500 hour. Plus they are price right to be able to do that run it for 4 years and probably still sell it for what u paid for the machine


Where can you get a motor for $1200? Everywhere I look there isnt any cheaper than $1800.


----------



## Milwaukee

Lightningllc;1592211 said:


> I'm very good on maintenance. Every 2 weeks 50 hrs oil change, hydro filters 3 times a summer, hydro fluid change beginning of season, outer air filters 2 - 3 times a year, grease every other day, power wash every other week
> 
> Very very anal about all my maintenance. Now I never vacuum my truck.


^ Sound like me when check maintenance ever grease front end 2-4K miles or tire pressure. Check oil on dipstick to make sure it isn't SLUDGE. Check coolant on tank everytime I open hood. Everybody who ride with me are sick of that. Still haven't manage to able keep inside clean.


----------



## terrapro

That's why j like vinyl interiors no carpet. Just get get the backpack blower out and fire it up. No vacuums needed.


----------



## wondo

Lightningllc;1592211 said:


> I'm very good on maintenance. Every 2 weeks 50 hrs oil change, hydro filters 3 times a summer, hydro fluid change beginning of season, outer air filters 2 - 3 times a year, grease every other day, power wash every other week
> 
> Very very anal about all my maintenance. Now I never vacuum my truck.


That's about how all my equipment is anal about maintenance and everything is always shiny clean except inside my cab... The window tint hides that well lol

If you would have listed the mowers a week ago I would probably take one but I just bought another new to me ztr.


----------



## gunsworth

Cory58;1591694 said:


> Do you drive a Ford? I have had the same problem on both of my F250's. It's getting to be a real pain. I never had any problems on my Dodge or my GMC Sierra.


This was on my 2001 silverado 2500hd, looks like the brakefluid ruined my rim too... Tearing it apart tomorrow


----------



## redskinsfan34

That's very good for a co. your size. I wish I needed another zero turn.


----------



## terrapro

I think I am going to pour a taallll gin and tonic and do some paper work. We should be in the clear tonight right?


----------



## Lightningllc

We change our blades every day also, and use the metro trick with blades. 

We only cut 4 days a week and Friday is a rain day/ maintenance day / wash day.


----------



## terrapro

Whats the Metro trick?


----------



## bln

Metro trick with the blades? Do tell.


----------



## Lightningllc

You can ask John.


----------



## terrapro

LOL, definately not calling John tonight.


----------



## procut

Lightningllc;1592303 said:


> We change our blades every day also, and use the metro trick with blades.
> 
> We only cut 4 days a week and Friday is a rain day/ maintenance day / wash day.


How do you deal with everyone wanting their lawn done on Friday? Or am I the only one who has this problem?


----------



## Lightningllc

Commerical, hoa, condo work Monday - Wednesday, resi on Thursday. 

If you tell people you do not cut on Friday unless it rains upfront you shouldn't have problems.


----------



## PowersTree

I too don't cut Fridays. I tell them all it is for a rain day, so I normally won't be there on a weekend unless we get several rain days. 

Never lost a job doing this, and I only target higher end residentials. They don't like you there on the weekends, so they all buy into it.


----------



## Superior L & L

NewImgLwn&Lndsc;1592229 said:


> Where can you get a motor for $1200? Everywhere I look there isnt any cheaper than $1800.


Online, just over a grand then ended up 1200 with shopping. 27hp. Our dealer said they cannot even get them that cheap


----------



## P&M Landscaping

Does anyone known of a truck rental place that rents 1/2 ton or 3/4 ton trucks that they allow to tow? My company just had their truck go down and we need to move a trailer down to Florida this week.


----------



## snow_man_48045

Lightningllc;1590544 said:


> I just love trash day in hoas. Lovely trash everywhere


It always snows on trash day. Plus they have to put cans in the road to make for more doge'ms


----------



## NewImgLwn&Lndsc

P&M Landscaping;1592477 said:


> Does anyone known of a truck rental place that rents 1/2 ton or 3/4 ton trucks that they allow to tow? My company just had their truck go down and we need to move a trailer down to Florida this week.


Try penske


----------



## Lightningllc

Is anyone seeing black ice???


----------



## T.M.T Striping

snow_man_48045;1592480 said:


> It always snows on trash day. Plus they have to put cans in the road to make for more doge'ms


----------



## NewImgLwn&Lndsc

Lightningllc;1592499 said:


> Is anyone seeing black ice???


Yes I am seeing some. Seems like parking lots are sweating and its refreezing. Also any standing water/runoff is frozen. Checked from Commerce to Livonia.


----------



## flykelley

P&M Landscaping;1592477 said:


> Does anyone known of a truck rental place that rents 1/2 ton or 3/4 ton trucks that they allow to tow? My company just had their truck go down and we need to move a trailer down to Florida this week.


Cheaper to go online to that site that shipping wars is based off of, think its called U Ship. Been told guys are shipping cars from one coast to the other for less than $800.00

Mike


----------



## Superior L & L

Lightningllc;1592499 said:


> Is anyone seeing black ice???


I did some of our retail and hotels about 7:00 last night. I got a call from a friend that watched a lady fall on her ass, so I figured it was time for some spot salting


----------



## stanky

Superior L & L;1592591 said:


> I did some of our retail and hotels about 7:00 last night. I got a call from a friend that watched a lady fall on her ass, so I figured it was time for some spot salting


That could b a 100,000.00 ass it would b better. If u were hittin that ass !!!!


----------



## stanky

Hey express 
Do u think we will anything more than rain from this storm coming up from southwest. 
Thanks Ryan
Mark


----------



## Plow Dude

Thought I would post a pic of a my cutting edge breaking off the plow a couple storms ago. I hit an uneven part of the road and it broke all the bolts except one right off. Luckly it was at the end of the route. I used a screwdriver to keep it in place until I got back to the shop. I guess this wasn't as bad as the first time we plowed this year and my 97 Ram caught on fire and the fire dept. had to come and extinguish it.


----------



## P&M Landscaping

flykelley;1592590 said:


> Cheaper to go online to that site that shipping wars is based off of, think its called U Ship. Been told guys are shipping cars from one coast to the other for less than $800.00
> 
> Mike


I thought about that, but I need the truck once im down their to launch them, etc....


----------



## Lightningllc

I have been reading threads from the east coast. I just can not get over how much snow they have gotten. 6' drifts and roads shut down.


----------



## Superior L & L

Most I plowed was 16-18" and you had to lower the plow only half way at first just to get the lot opened to start wind rowing. I could not imagine dealing with what they are going though. I saw at times they were getting 4-6" a hour !


----------



## Lightningllc

Guys I know we have all had problems collecting money. 

I am having problems with collecting from a couple residential customers and 3 business's. 

I have used American profit recovery and a collection attorney and I was not satisfied with there outcome. What does everyone do to collect.


----------



## PowersTree

Continuously show up at their door with invoices in hand. Works best if you show up around dinner time.


----------



## Lightningllc

PowersTree;1592964 said:


> Continuously show up at their door with invoices in hand. Works best if you show up around dinner time.


By law I think that is considered harassment of a debtor.


----------



## PowersTree

Oops. Unfortunately it seems the best way. 

I tried filling small claims.....waste of time and money. 

Tried a collection agency, and also having my attorney write letters. Works a bit better than small claims but still not great.


----------



## terrapro

Funny you say that Justin, I was just thinking about how I need some money.


----------



## eatonpaving

*Stihl ts 700 concrete saw/diamond blade*

Any body need a concrete saw, ts 700 14 inch blade, was 1299.00 at wayne lawn and garden 2 years ago, just got a big walk behind so dont need this one anymore....500.00 1734-674-5822


----------



## m297

PowersTree;1592981 said:


> Oops. Unfortunately it seems the best way.
> 
> I tried filling small claims.....waste of time and money.
> 
> Tried a collection agency, and also having my attorney write letters. Works a bit better than small claims but still not great.


Just wondering why you think small claims was worthless.? Did you get a judgement? If you did what did you do with it?

All American Profit does is flood the customer with statements of there over due account.


----------



## terrapro

Lightningllc;1592969 said:


> By law I think that is considered harassment of a debtor.


Really?! I would think as long as you keep it civil and between 9-5 it should be okay.


----------



## TGS Inc.

Lightningllc;1592958 said:


> Guys I know we have all had problems collecting money.
> 
> I am having problems with collecting from a couple residential customers and 3 business's.
> 
> I have used American profit recovery and a collection attorney and I was not satisfied with there outcome. What does everyone do to collect.


For commercial jobs we start with a letter from our attorney demanding payment or liens will be placed on their property. If they don't pay (they usually don't), we start placing liens on the property. People will tell you you can't, it has some grey areas but it works, we get paid. It will get their attention! The key to the lien is you have to do it 90 days from the last day of service performed (haven't done one in a couple of years, might be 60 days). We no longer do a lot of residential work but the best in my opinion is small claims court. Get the judgement as mentioned above. It's business. You did the work, get paid.


----------



## Mike_PS

ok guys, let's move on please


----------



## Superior L & L

I'm wondering if that's a wrap. On to spring ?


----------



## eatonpaving

superior l & l;1593085 said:


> i'm wondering if that's a wrap. On to spring ?


had robins in the yard today, they say its over when the birds show up....


----------



## Milwaukee

If anyone need parts for superduty? I have 2004 F350 Dually 6.0L diesel with 6 speed. NO rust that reason I bought.

No engine/trans was stolen.


----------



## eatonpaving

*Bln......*

My trucks....


----------



## eatonpaving

My trucks bln.....THE ONLY ONE I DONT HAVE ANYMORE IS THE WHITE DUMP.....


----------



## TJSNOW

Superior L & L;1593085 said:


> I'm wondering if that's a wrap. On to spring ?


Yup............Thats it...........ITs OVER.........:salute:


----------



## eatonpaving

More trucks bln....


----------



## terrapro

Superior L & L;1593085 said:


> I'm wondering if that's a wrap. On to spring ?


That would be crazy. I didn't get to break anything major yet. And I havn't even work back to back storms yet.


----------



## eatonpaving

terrapro;1593132 said:


> That would be crazy. I didn't get to break anything major yet. And I havn't even work back to back storms yet.


MARCH LOOKS TO BE WARM, IF YOU CAN BELIEVE WHAT THEIR SAYING...
http://www.weather.com/video/forecast-for-the-rest-of-winter-34132


----------



## TheXpress2002

Long way to go boys.....


----------



## eatonpaving

thexpress2002;1593160 said:


> long way to go boys.....


i take it thats bad......


----------



## TJSNOW

TheXpress2002;1593160 said:


> Long way to go boys.....


Nope..........Its Over....Boats going in the water Monday.....:salute:


----------



## Luther

:laughing::laughing:

It's no where near from being over.


----------



## terrapro

Well that makes me feel better if Jim and Ryan are confident there is more.


----------



## TJSNOW

Well...Jim and Ryan were confident last year also...We were in shorts in March


----------



## Lightningllc

I'm up at my cottage in Farwell and it was raining and 34 2 hrs ago. Now it is 28 and rain the roads are all ice what a mess. 

Lots of snow good snowmobiling.


----------



## artans

TheXpress2002;1593160 said:


> Long way to go boys.....


Ryan, sent you a pm.


----------



## snowman6

terrapro;1593198 said:


> Well that makes me feel better if Jim and Ryan are confident there is more.[/
> 
> That would suck if it was over already... I would like another push or two and 3-4 more saltings.
> 
> Ryan is anything showing up in the near future that could bring any work? Thanks in advance.


----------



## TheXpress2002

artans;1593208 said:


> Ryan, sent you a pm.


Doing paperwork tomorrow will have the data for you.


----------



## TheXpress2002

TJSNOW;1593201 said:


> Well...Jim and Ryan were confident last year also...We were in shorts in March


Last year was an absolute fluke. Not one person called for that torch......lol..... You had to go back close to 30 years to find a winter like that


----------



## terrapro

I'm going to need alittle more winter yet. I wouldn't mind a a salt out of tomorrow night either.


----------



## Moonlighter

I take it temps are going to stay up till tomorrow then?


----------



## Superior L & L

I'm hearing that the roads are all ice up our neck of the woods. Even though the temps are up


----------



## procut

I'm definatley going to check a few sites early a.m. This reminds me of a few weeks ago where we had that rain and wind, and even though it was like 37 degrees out everything was iced over like no other.


----------



## GimmeSnow!!

Dirt roads are pure ice, pavement seems fine. Concrete walks seem a little slick at the moment but the temp is still going up.


----------



## Moonlighter

Thanks guys i will keep an eye on the pavement temps for awhile.


----------



## terrapro

Yeah i just checked here and nothing to worry about yet.


----------



## 2FAST4U

Michael J. Donovan;1593080 said:


> ok guys, let's move on please


Please do tell what they all had to move on from? Everything was business related


----------



## Superior L & L

2FAST4U;1593575 said:


> Please do tell what they all had to move on from? Everything was business related


The delete button was used a little by mjd. There was some 'banter'


----------



## IC-Smoke

anyone looking for a couple 100lb propane tanks?


----------



## terrapro

Superior L & L;1593587 said:


> The delete button was used a little by mjd. There was some 'banter'


"39deg here in Howell."


----------



## Cory58

IC-Smoke;1593590 said:


> anyone looking for a couple 100lb propane tanks?


How much are you trying to get out of them?


----------



## Moonlighter

I got pavement temps holding around 38-39 degrees and air temp of 41. No icing up as of now,


----------



## Luther

The only worries out there would be the non-paved roads.


----------



## Luther

snowman6;1593209 said:


> That would suck if it was over already... I would like another push or two and 3-4 more saltings.


I think we can look forward to more than that before the fat lady sings.


----------



## flykelley

IC-Smoke;1593590 said:


> anyone looking for a couple 100lb propane tanks?


Yes, send me a PM.

Mike


----------



## terrapro

School is closed again out here.


----------



## snowman6

TCLA;1593703 said:


> I think we can look forward to more than that before the fat lady sings.


Sweet. Hopefully it all works out.


----------



## dfd9

TJSNOW;1593201 said:


> Well...Jim and Ryan were confident last year also...We were in shorts in March


Don't remind us.

Topping it all off was you in shorts. Short shorts at that. 



TheXpress2002;1593317 said:


> Last year was an absolute fluke. Not one person called for that torch......lol..... You had to go back close to 30 years to find a winter like that


A local guesser guaranteed we would never see anything like that again in our lifetimes.


----------



## Superior L & L

I'll take 10 more salts and 1-2 2"pushes please


----------



## Frankland

Express what is your take on weather for the next 14 days? Looks like several days of snow showers, anything look like a possible push?


----------



## TheXpress2002

Frankland;1593769 said:


> Express what is your take on weather for the next 14 days? Looks like several days of snow showers, anything look like a possible push?


Might squeak out a salting here within the next 2 days depending on the LES bands.

Thursday/Friday timeframe has a system that models have shown along the east coast. Last night the system jumped 400 miles further north. I am not sold on the fact of a east coast system with the feeling that the models are replaying this past weeks system. If the trend continues northwest as I think it might then we could possibly have some action as I made mention of this 2 weeks ago.

Depending on this larger system we may have a few clippers over the weekend. If the system stays south then more than likely we will be affected by the clippers.

I am watching the 17/18th timeframe for a massive system and also the 20th/21st for another massive system.

If we go out to LaLa land then also the 24th and 26th

There will be a crazy roller coaster of temps and precip going forward. If we follow a pattern that I have talked about over and over again, end of December was crazy, end of January and first week of February was crazy......end of February into March will be___________.........and if what data is currently being spit out, the end of March will be ______________

In between these bursts this winter it has been relatively quiet or slight moderation in temps. Do we all remember last month (stupid question) when we had the overnight temps approaching 65 degrees then the cold front came through the next morning and we settled back into a hell of a pattern.

I honestly think we are going right back into what we just came out of it might just be a matter of a few days.


----------



## Tango

Great weekend snowmobiling up north, now lets push some snow.


----------



## bln

Sounds good Ryan. Appreciate the info. Thank you.


----------



## gunsworth

TheXpress2002;1593902
I am watching the 17/18th timeframe for a massive system and also the 20th/21st for another massive system.
[/QUOTE said:


> my bday is the 21st so of course we will get slammed. happens every year, and it is never forecasted until like the day of, needless to say my tradition of going to NYC for my bday ended 2 years ago :crying:


----------



## quack17kills

I wanna go ice fishing dose any one know how much ice we have on the lakes


----------



## 2FAST4U

TheXpress2002;1593902 said:


> Might squeak out a salting here within the next 2 days depending on the LES bands.
> 
> Thursday/Friday timeframe has a system that models have shown along the east coast. Last night the system jumped 400 miles further north. I am not sold on the fact of a east coast system with the feeling that the models are replaying this past weeks system. If the trend continues northwest as I think it might then we could possibly have some action as I made mention of this 2 weeks ago.
> 
> Depending on this larger system we may have a few clippers over the weekend. If the system stays south then more than likely we will be affected by the clippers.
> 
> I am watching the 17/18th timeframe for a massive system and also the 20th/21st for another massive system.
> 
> If we go out to LaLa land then also the 24th and 26th
> 
> There will be a crazy roller coaster of temps and precip going forward. If we follow a pattern that I have talked about over and over again, end of December was crazy, end of January and first week of February was crazy......end of February into March will be___________.........and if what data is currently being spit out, the end of March will be ______________
> 
> In between these bursts this winter it has been relatively quiet or slight moderation in temps. Do we all remember last month (stupid question) when we had the overnight temps approaching 65 degrees then the cold front came through the next morning and we settled back into a hell of a pattern.
> 
> I honestly think we are going right back into what we just came out of it might just be a matter of a few days.


It can snow now till thrusday but then must stop (saltings would be ok) till monday. I had plans to go out of town this weekend.


----------



## snowfighter83

quack17kills;1593946 said:


> I wanna go ice fishing dose any one know how much ice we have on the lakes


was on st. clair sunday no less 6 inches that i seen.. take your spud.


----------



## snowman6

Looks like $$$$$


----------



## TheXpress2002

snowman6;1594230 said:


> View attachment 123555
> 
> 
> Looks like $$$$$


That would be the conservative GFS the EURO says just a tad more than that going forward......$$$$$$$$$$


----------



## Superior L & L

So is this what could happen 2 weeks from now or is this how much snow we will see from now till 27th


----------



## TheXpress2002

The systems that will effect us will be within a 6 day period and that looks like the 17th - 23rd with 3 major systems

This map also does show a nice job with where the systems come from. This type of pattern supports all systems coming from the southwest


----------



## 2FAST4U

TheXpress2002;1594248 said:


> The systems that will effect us will be within a 6 day period and that looks like the 17th - 23rd with 3 major systems
> 
> This map also does show a nice job with where the systems come from. This type of pattern supports all systems coming from the southwest


The 17th....as in Sunday night?   Please say yes and not sunday morning


----------



## quack17kills

snowfighter83;1594205 said:


> was on st. clair sunday no less 6 inches that i seen.. take your spud.


That is not good. Looking to go on lake Oakland hopefully there is more than that


----------



## bln

Define major systems please and always thank you for the heads up.


----------



## caitlyncllc

It looks like where i am at is right on the edge od either 24 or 12 inches. If its 3 major storms, i will take 3 storms of 4 inches, please.


----------



## TheXpress2002

Major systems of potentially 8-12 back to back to back. This period coincides with Hurricane Sandy and the LRC cycle of 53-55 days. 110 days since


----------



## Cory58

TheXpress2002;1594327 said:


> Major systems of potentially 8-12 back to back to back. This period coincides with Hurricane Sandy and the LRC cycle of 53-55 days. 110 days since


Wow! Talk about the bearer of bad news. LOL! Thanks for the heads up. I guess I'm not going to Frankenmuth that week.


----------



## TheXpress2002

Again long way out. I will keep tabs on it


----------



## caitlyncllc

TheXpress2002;1594327 said:


> Major systems of potentially 8-12 back to back to back. This period coincides with Hurricane Sandy and the LRC cycle of 53-55 days. 110 days since


Ok. Im going to sleep now. I will set the alarm for the 16th.


----------



## bln

That would be the week of no sleep. Ok, I guess. Thank you.


----------



## Lightningllc

Ok I'm already stressing and gonna have nightmares. 

Well guess its time to make sure the trucks are a 110% ready. 

Here we go out with a bang. 

As my old buddy matsen would say $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$


----------



## terrapro

Yeah it sounds like it will cost alot of $$$$$$$$$$$$$


----------



## Superior L & L

Being so far out I have to believe that the outlook will change a little as it gets closer. Although we are probably at least good for 1 out of 3


----------



## P&M Landscaping

TheXpress2002;1594248 said:


> The systems that will effect us will be within a 6 day period and that looks like the 17th - 23rd with 3 major systems
> 
> This map also does show a nice job with where the systems come from. This type of pattern supports all systems coming from the southwest


Of course it does... You all can thank me later, I fly out on the 19th for Florida.


----------



## TGS Inc.

TheXpress2002;1594248 said:


> The systems that will effect us will be within a 6 day period and that looks like the 17th - 23rd with 3 major systems
> 
> This map also does show a nice job with where the systems come from. This type of pattern supports all systems coming from the southwest


Sounds awesome!!!


----------



## Luther

I'm with Wayne...sounds great! Thumbs Up


----------



## ACutAbovemi

VERY light flurries in commerce. Tiny spotty dusting


----------



## redskinsfan34

ACutAbovemi;1594661 said:


> VERY light flurries in commerce. Tiny spotty dusting


My hand is on the DEFCON button. You just give the word. :salute:


----------



## TheXpress2002

Giving permission already for the DEFCON button for next week.


----------



## Luther

ACutAbovemi;1594661 said:


> VERY light flurries in commerce. Tiny spotty dusting


Yup. I found a few sites that were a bit sad and needed attention from it. 

Got to find the needle in your haystack.


----------



## TheXpress2002

So here is what I am following......


----------



## bln

So... is that the liquid ratio?


----------



## PlowingMI

TheXpress2002;1594754 said:


> So here is what I am following......


Nice. I am going to hibernate now. Wake me up when it is spring!


----------



## TheXpress2002

bln;1594768 said:


> So... is that the liquid ratio?


Yes but only a 3 hour snapshot. I dont want to clutter with all 8 snapshots...

....I also dont want to give anyone over the age of 30 a heart attack


----------



## Superior L & L

I'm not real smart. The numbers on the left represent liquid. So 1.0 means what. Also if this is a snap shot is this what is on the ground in that 3 hour timeframe. Sorry for all the questions


----------



## TheXpress2002

It shows around .5 inches of liquid precip. Take a 10 to 1 ratio snow thats 5 inches in that 3 hour span


----------



## bln

How many hours is it supposed to go on like this? Thanks as always.


----------



## TheXpress2002

The system runs from hours 168 to 184 depending on dry air in place to start and the wrap around LES. 

By no means set in stone but 2am Tuesday ending Wednesday


----------



## terrapro

So you're talking about 3 major systems spanning all of next week. What kind of temps are we seeing?


----------



## TheXpress2002

Precip totals support over a foot....just tried to upload and its failing for some reason.


----------



## TheXpress2002

terrapro;1594814 said:


> So you're talking about 3 major systems spanning all of next week. What kind of temps are we seeing?


Yes, and with temps in the 20's


----------



## redskinsfan34

So not enought to push either day this weekend?


----------



## terrapro

Well then I hope for no snow at all this week. Going to need some time to make sure my ducks are all in a row.


----------



## TGS Inc.

TheXpress2002;1594816 said:


> Yes, and with temps in the 20's


Sounds great Ryan!!

Was going to take the kids skiing up to Crystal as they are off next week but now may try and do it this weekend...


----------



## dfd9

TheXpress2002;1594754 said:


> So here is what I am following......


How aboot we stop following it and just let it surprise us from now on?

Turn them fans on and blow that sucker south.



TheXpress2002;1594777 said:


> Yes but only a 3 hour snapshot. I dont want to clutter with all 8 snapshots...
> 
> ...*.I also dont want to give anyone over the age of 30 a heart attack*


Gee thanks buddy.   :realmad:


----------



## TheXpress2002

redskinsfan34;1594835 said:


> So not enought to push either day this weekend?


hard to say all depends on the track of the current system. a few models have a push the others have sunny skies


----------



## snowfighter83

thank you xpress for your services. bring on the pain. i want 30 plus inches of a thunder storming blizzard. i want to see it snow 4 to 6" an hour . but now that its been hyped we'll be lucky to get a lil poof out of it


----------



## Moonlighter

Hey Xpress do we have any surprises in store for today or tomorrow? Thanks Brian.


----------



## terrapro

snowfighter83;1594910 said:


> thank you xpress for your services. bring on the pain. i want 30 plus inches of a thunder storming blizzard. i want to see it snow 4 to 6" an hour . but now that its been hyped we'll be lucky to get a lil poof out of it


Are you insane? How long have you been doing the snow game? Talk like that is nothing to mess around with.


----------



## Luther

terrapro;1594953 said:


> Are you insane? How long have you been doing the snow game? Talk like that is nothing to mess around with.


My exact thoughts...


----------



## bln

Get him Cole.


----------



## TheXpress2002

Oh come on. Sorry the geek in me says it would be amazing. I for one would love a system like that just once in a lifetime.


----------



## grassmaster06

I would hate to be the sidewalk crew with 30 inches lol


----------



## snowfighter83

terrapro;1594953 said:


> Are you insane? How long have you been doing the snow game? Talk like that is nothing to mess around with.


i been doing snow services for 10 years as an employee and yes i would love to see that. i know it wouldnt be good for you but me and my boss would love it.


----------



## terrapro

TCLA;1594957 said:


> My exact thoughts...





bln;1594959 said:


> Get him Cole.


LOL I don't actually mean any harm!



snowfighter83;1594994 said:


> i been doing snow services for 10 years as an employee and yes i would love to see that. i know it wouldnt be good for you but me and my boss would love it.


Aha! Thats why! I am not knocking you but your ass isn't on the line as an employee, mine is as an owner. I would LOVE it also...if I didn't have everything to loose. But I am sure you're already aware of that.


----------



## Luther

I'm sure all my hourly subs would love it too.


----------



## NewImgLwn&Lndsc

If I had another job and could sit at home and go outside every couple hours to clear the driveway it would be cool. However, thats not the case.


----------



## stanky

TCLA;1595006 said:


> I'm sure all my hourly subs would love it too.


1974 we got hit with a 32" storm we pushed. Streets with bulldozers in Livonia amd Farmington


----------



## bln

I tell you what snow fighter, we will all chip in and help you. We load our snow piles into dump trucks then dump the snow onto your lots and you can have all the fun you want.


----------



## bln

How many hours were plowing that storm Stanky?


----------



## stanky

bln;1595014 said:


> How many hours were plowing that storm Stanky?


3 days slept and three more days


----------



## bln

That is crazy, my claim to fame is 63 straight with no sleep.


----------



## stanky

bln;1595018 said:


> That is crazy, my claim to fame is 63 straight with no sleep.


Thats hard on ya


----------



## Luther

stanky;1595010 said:


> 1974 we got hit with a 32" storm we pushed. Streets with bulldozers in Livonia amd Farmington


I know you would love another storm like that.


----------



## terrapro

TCLA;1595006 said:


> I'm sure all my hourly subs would love it too.


Are you trying to convince me to trade my hand in? lol


----------



## caitlyncllc

Ryan- this tuesday storm is the second one in the trifecta, correct? What are we looking at for the one on sunday to start off this parade? And i realize we are still a week away, so things could settle down to three 3" storms, yes? Or no......


----------



## Luther

terrapro;1595025 said:


> Are you trying to convince me to trade my hand in? lol


No no no, not at all. You actually have the best of all three worlds, and a natural hedge. wesport

*Security on light snow years.

*Ala'carte action (unlimited) payment based on frequency.

*Hourly for your plow truck that plows at.......oops, two out of three ain't bad.


----------



## stanky

TCLA;1595023 said:


> I know you would love another storm like that.


Another. One like that and im buying the plane tickets. To vegas


----------



## eatonpaving

TCLA;1595023 said:


> I know you would love another storm like that.


 i think that was the 22 and 23 of nov 1974, i was 14 and stuck on i75 moving to michigan from kentucky....i think the national guard or army helped us get off the freeway, the car stayed for a few days...in a big Pontiac Catalina..


----------



## eatonpaving

stanky;1595047 said:


> Another. One like that and im buying the plane tickets. To vegas


you would just have to plow with the storm, back in 2002 port huron got like 22" and i plowed the meijer and it was not to bad, lake effect, i have never seen snow like that in my life...i bet it was snowing 2 inch an hour or more...


----------



## stanky

eatonpaving;1595051 said:


> i think that was the 22 and 23 of nov 1974, i was 14 and stuck on i75 moving to michigan from kentucky....i think the national guard or army helped us get off the freeway, the car stayed for a few days...in a big Pontiac Catalina..


Good memory the guys. That. Went. North. Deer hunting. Couldn't even. In the woods. To hunt


----------



## terrapro

TCLA;1595040 said:


> No no no, not at all. You actually have the best of all three worlds, and a natural hedge. wesport
> 
> *Security on light snow years.
> 
> *Ala'carte action (unlimited) payment based on frequency.
> 
> *Hourly for your plow truck that plows at.......oops, two out of three ain't bad.


Yeah I am going to figure something out for that. :salute:


----------



## eatonpaving

stanky;1595070 said:


> Good memory the guys. That. Went. North. Deer hunting. Couldn't even. In the woods. To hunt


i thought it was cool, in ky you never see snow like that, that storm got me hooked, i started in 1978 with an old snow blower going around the neighborhood and doing drives...like 5.00 each..back then we used to get hammered all the time...nothing like today..


----------



## Adamck83

Everyone hurry up put plows back on trucks, fuel all machines, buy extra salt and maybe it won't snow.


----------



## snowfighter83

bln;1595011 said:


> I tell you what snow fighter, we will all chip in and help you. We load our snow piles into dump trucks then dump the snow onto your lots and you can have all the fun you want.


lol lets do it! we'll make a snowcross track. lmao!


----------



## TJSNOW

* snowmegeddon*

2013


----------



## dfd9

snowfighter83;1594910 said:


> thank you xpress for your services. bring on the pain. i want 30 plus inches of a thunder storming blizzard. i want to see it snow 4 to 6" an hour . but now that its been hyped we'll be lucky to get a lil poof out of it


I've seen it and prefer not to see it again. Actually, a couple times.

There is no fun for anyone, employer or employee.



terrapro;1594953 said:


> Are you insane? How long have you been doing the snow game? Talk like that is nothing to mess around with.


You have to be want something like that.



TheXpress2002;1594965 said:


> Oh come on. Sorry the geek in me says it would be amazing. I for one would love a system like that just once in a lifetime.


Once was enough, you're right.



Adamck83;1595123 said:


> Everyone hurry up put plows back on trucks, fuel all machines, buy extra salt and maybe it won't snow.


^^^^^^^^^^ This guy, I like.


----------



## gunsworth

stanky;1595010 said:


> 1974 we got hit with a 32" storm we pushed. Streets with bulldozers in Livonia amd Farmington


Lol, all you old timers keep raising the totals of past storms as years go on, SE MI has never had a 32" storm. And the 2 winters we had before last year, stomped a lot of records in many ways for the past 100years. So tired of the saying "we dont have winters like we used to" just because last winter sucked


----------



## eatonpaving

gunsworth;1595196 said:


> Lol, all you old timers keep raising the totals of past storms as years go on, SE MI has never had a 32" storm. And the 2 winters we had before last year, stomped a lot of records in many ways for the past 100years. So tired of the saying "we dont have winters like we used to" just because last winter sucked


74 storm was 24".


----------



## Sharpcut 1

Wasn't blizzard of 78 like two feet of snow??


----------



## Sharpcut 1

I remember 91/92 did'nt we get a 15" storm, and of course new years 2000 was it when we got 3 big storms in one week, and were moving snow for like 2 weeks afterwards??


----------



## Lightningllc

Bring on the saltings or the 2-4 in snowfalls. 

I do not want anything over 20 hrs of plowing. I do not miss the 46 hour shifts like I did in the 90's.


----------



## Lightningllc

Happy Birthday Mr Express. Ryan hope you have a great day.


----------



## TheXpress2002

Lightningllc;1595421 said:


> Happy Birthday Mr Express. Ryan hope you have a great day.


Thanks bud.


----------



## bln

Happy B-day Ryan


----------



## terrapro

Yeah happy birthday! Great timing for a b-day, no work in the morning.


----------



## TheXpress2002

Little update tonight....

PLEASE understand by no means am I trying to hype next week. If I can relay this in layman's terms, all data, all signals, now all models are pointing to the most volatile week in years if not decades. I fully understand we are 7 through 10 days out but if anyone here could understand what I am currently seeing, I honestly am excited with fear. 

I urge everyone to please be prepared for back to back to back MAJOR systems all with potentially a foot with each system. I will do my best to keep everyone updated but not to overkill it. I am sticking my neck out with this and I hope after next week I dont look like an idiot.


----------



## TJSNOW

TheXpress2002;1595443 said:


> Little update tonight....
> 
> PLEASE understand by no means am I trying to hype next week. If I can relay this in layman's terms, all data, all signals, now all models are pointing to the most volatile week in years if not decades. I fully understand we are 7 through 10 days out but if anyone here could understand what I am currently seeing, I honestly am excited with fear.
> 
> I urge everyone to please be prepared for back to back to back MAJOR systems all with potentially a foot with each system. I will do my best to keep everyone updated but not to overkill it. I am sticking my neck out with this and I hope after next week I dont look like an idiot.


I guess i will have to stock up on Beer ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,...............


----------



## Moonlighter

Happy birthday Xpress, thanks for all the heads up you give us. I would rather be prepared and ready, then not have a clue what could be coming. Trucks going in the shop in the morning to have some work done.


----------



## eatonpaving

tjsnow;1595453 said:


> i guess i will have to stock up on beer ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,...............


beer,pizza, socks,under duds,lots of coffee, salt,diesel,...............


----------



## Lightningllc

Sweet I can go to Island lake and ride my sled without hitting dirt and a day after the storm there still will be snow to
Play on. 

3 feet of snow could suck over a week period I already have to place to put snow on my jobs and what snow is there is a rock solid brick. Could be interesting. With that much snow I guess we could drive the loaders from job to job.


----------



## snowman6

Happy birthday Ryan. Thanks for the helpful updates


----------



## PowersTree

Happy birthday Ryan!


----------



## bln

Ryan as always I appreciate it. I hope the data is wrong.


----------



## newhere

Lightningllc;1595461 said:


> Sweet I can go to Island lake and ride my sled without hitting dirt and a day after the storm there still will be snow to
> Play on.
> 
> 3 feet of snow could suck over a week period I already have to place to put snow on my jobs and what snow is there is a rock solid brick. Could be interesting. With that much snow I guess we could drive the loaders from job to job.


Do you want me to remind you what happened last time time you did that? :laughing:

Better get the cab cards!


----------



## lawnkid14

dont know who's seen this video but here is a video of a local apartment complex getting their plow truck stolen http://www.annarbor.com/news/crime/...aling-maintenance-truck-from-arrowwood-hills/


----------



## Lightningllc

newhere;1595499 said:


> Do you want me to remind you what happened last time time you did that? :laughing:
> 
> Better get the cab cards!


Good memory, Yes I do it cost me $250 or $500 for being alittle wide with the loader.

But they would have to catch me in 24" of snow this time. Lol


----------



## newhere

is it the loader or the pusher thats to wide? 

I was in traverse city and they had quick couplers fabbed onto the ends of the push boxes and they were going down the street long ways with them. It was a heck of a good idea.


----------



## bln

Don't even know why you stopped the last time. As long as you don't have your name on it keep going.


----------



## eatonpaving

lawnkid14;1595504 said:


> dont know who's seen this video but here is a video of a local apartment complex getting their plow truck stolen http://www.annarbor.com/news/crime/...aling-maintenance-truck-from-arrowwood-hills/


hes in trouble now...using a bridge card during a felony, i know that was not a bank or credit card he scraped the window with.


----------



## terrapro

newhere;1595516 said:


> is it the loader or the pusher thats to wide?
> 
> I was in traverse city and they had quick couplers fabbed onto the ends of the push boxes and they were going down the street long ways with them. It was a heck of a good idea.


Technically they would need to be lit up anyway but yeah A for effort.


----------



## TheXpress2002

lawnkid14;1595504 said:


> dont know who's seen this video but here is a video of a local apartment complex getting their plow truck stolen http://www.annarbor.com/news/crime/...aling-maintenance-truck-from-arrowwood-hills/


What a dumb azz co-op for leaving the controller in the truck. Float or unmount the plow leaving it attached to the truck, then watch them struggle to steal that truck


----------



## eatonpaving

TheXpress2002;1595536 said:


> What a dumb azz co-op for leaving the controller in the truck. Float or unmount the plow leaving it attached to the truck, then watch them struggle to steal that truck[/QUOTE most likely thought it was safe with the cameras, all were parked together under the camera.... but it dont take long...


----------



## Lightningllc

newhere;1595516 said:


> is it the loader or the pusher thats to wide?
> 
> I was in traverse city and they had quick couplers fabbed onto the ends of the push boxes and they were going down the street long ways with them. It was a heck of a good idea.


Pusher was 10'. Loader had strobes, hazards, lights, turn. Signals it was snowmaggidion and we still got nailed by Oakland county weigh man.


----------



## esshakim

Gosh I really hope express is wrong with that weather prediction. Back to back 12" storms would be horrible that's like 60+hours in the truck. Finish 1 storm and where gonna have to be starting the next one


----------



## Allor Outdoor

esshakim;1595569 said:


> Gosh I really hope express is wrong with that weather prediction. Back to back 12" storms would be horrible that's like 60+hours in the truck. Finish 1 storm and where gonna have to be starting the next one


I wish he said back to back......but from what I see he said 
"Back to back to back"


----------



## bln

Yep Back to Back to Back or screwed, screwed and screwed.


----------



## rjstone4

Anybody here have a 350 vortec for sale?


----------



## esshakim

Back to back to back much worse. What's even worse is that if it does snow like that it probably be 60 with rain or sun when we get done with plowing and headaches.


----------



## terrapro

The way i see it as a late night model but put some guys out of the run...for the future.


----------



## Milwaukee

rjstone4;1595580 said:


> Anybody here have a 350 vortec for sale?


What year?

Had question about salt spreader stainless V box. Let say it going on 90's GMC K2500. Would you load 2 yard of salt on it. Or get dually for safe reason? After research 2 yards would have weight over 5000 pound easy.


----------



## flykelley

Milwaukee;1595634 said:


> What year?
> 
> Had question about salt spreader stainless V box. Let say it going on 90's GMC K2500. Would you load 2 yard of salt on it. Or get dually for safe reason? After research 2 yards would have weight over 5000 pound easy.


Mil two yards is a bit much IMOP. I have loaded 1.5 on my 2500 HD with 3000 lb airbags in the rear. I wasn't far from my first customer so only drove a little over 2 miles before I would spread about 1/2 ton. Would I do it on a regular basis, no.

Mike


----------



## dfd9

Lightningllc;1595543 said:


> Pusher was 10'. Loader had strobes, hazards, lights, turn. Signals it was snowmaggidion and we still got nailed by Oakland county weigh man.


Someone needs to be reminded of who is paying whose salary.

I feel bad for you guys. I'd probably be in jail if I had to put up with crap like that.


----------



## Luther

Happy belated Birthday Ryan! :waving:


----------



## dfd9

TCLA;1595693 said:


> Happy belated Birthday Ryan! :waving:


Oops, saw that last night and forgot to add it to my post.

Same here Ryan, hope you enjoyed a day off!


----------



## Superior L & L

Cheers ! To the birthday boy !!!!
If everyone ever gets together we all owe you some cold ones for your continued weather expertise !


----------



## redskinsfan34

terrapro;1595623 said:


> The way i see it as a late night model but put some guys out of the run...for the future.


Huh?.............................


----------



## caitlyncllc

Happy birthday Ryan. 
Wishing you a year full of snow to push and grass to mow.
Thanks again for your efforts to inform.


----------



## Tango

So are we planning a Monday afternoon meeting?


----------



## stanky

Happy birthday Ryan. Many more my brother. Have fun and be safe ,if ya need. A ride call.


----------



## A&LSiteService

TCLA;1595693 said:


> Happy belated Birthday Ryan! :waving:


I dropped the ball on that one... Happy birthday my friend!


----------



## Frankland

Happy belated birthday Ryan!


----------



## terrapro

redskinsfan34;1595720 said:


> Huh?.............................


Literally I have no idea. I was suppose to be sleeping at that time so yeah must have been sleep posting.


----------



## Luther

terrapro;1595852 said:


> Literally I have no idea. I was suppose to be sleeping at that time so yeah must have been sleep posting.


We've discovered the art of pre-salting and pre-plowing. Even pre-drinking....

But Cole is now breaking ground with pre-posting! 

:laughing:


----------



## thandrinos

I have 7 leafs on my 99 f250 I put 2.5 yards in and she sits level. Seems to carry the weight fine



Milwaukee;1595634 said:


> What year?
> 
> Had question about salt spreader stainless V box. Let say it going on 90's GMC K2500. Would you load 2 yard of salt on it. Or get dually for safe reason? After research 2 yards would have weight over 5000 pound easy.


----------



## Do It All Do It Right

I don't like that kind of weight in my 1 ton dully. 5k salt and .5 k spreader. Quite the load for any pickup. Don't be behind me when you need to stop.


----------



## dfd9

TCLA;1595857 said:


> We've discovered the art of pre-salting and pre-plowing. Even pre-drinking....
> 
> But Cole is now breaking ground with pre-posting!
> 
> :laughing:


Good un! LMAO



thandrinos;1595860 said:


> I have 7 leafs on my 99 f250 I put 2.5 yards in and she sits level. Seems to carry the weight fine


Not legally.

Get in an accident and hurt or God forbid, kill someone and you can kiss your ___ goodbye.


----------



## terrapro

TCLA;1595857 said:


> We've discovered the art of pre-salting and pre-plowing. Even pre-drinking....
> 
> But Cole is now breaking ground with pre-posting!
> 
> :laughing:


What can I say I'm a visionary.


----------



## Milwaukee

Do It All Do It Right;1595871 said:


> I don't like that kind of weight in my 1 ton dully. 5k salt and .5 k spreader. Quite the load for any pickup. Don't be behind me when you need to stop.


The dually I look at have 7,450 GVWR on Rear axle it Cab Chassis F350.

I don't like idea of put in K2500 or Single wheel truck.


----------



## PPS. inc

Hey fellas, hope everyone is good. Bought plow wings off a much older fella. Listed as pro plus wings. Turns out they MVP plow wings. Don't fit my pro plus. Anyone want them. They are a steal at $300.00. Brand new, never used.Listed on Craigslist for $325.00. $300 for plow site guys. I could meet around the m-5 connector to help the pick up. Or up by 75 and Dixie. I want plow wings but I need to sell these befor I get the correct ones. Not been a good morning so far. Be safe out there guys. 248 seven 8 seven 32two three


----------



## bigjeeping

Can anyone recommend where I can find a rear slip yoke for a 2000 Ford F-250 V10?


----------



## bln

Where do you guys with boss v blades get cutting edges?


----------



## Frankland

Bln angelos or a place out of Wisconsin real cheap if you can wait for them pm me it call me if you want their info


----------



## bln

Angelos told me 600 for the set. Weingartz is around 450. Just absurd. Thanks Frank, I will send you a text.


----------



## TheXpress2002

bln;1596000 said:


> Angelos told me 600 for the set. Weingartz is around 450. Just absurd. Thanks Frank, I will send you a text.


Wolverine in A2

$420 out the door if I remember correctly for the 8.2

A little more for the 9.2

and bend over for the 10


----------



## TheXpress2002

So here is the mid day runs of the GFS.......

.....just these two systems alone are showing 18-24 inches of snow total in the span of 60 hours

First pic is the Tuesday/Wednesday system and the second is Thursday/Friday


THIS DOES NOT INCLUDE #3 or now possibly #4 that has suddenly appeared

I will also mention that the runs are much more robust with a clipper Friday into Saturday of this week. They are squeezing out 1-2 inches south of I69


----------



## BCE Outdoor

bigjeeping;1595968 said:


> Can anyone recommend where I can find a rear slip yoke for a 2000 Ford F-250 V10?


Joint clutch and gear service in Romulus. 7346417575


----------



## bln

Thanks Ryan


----------



## PowersTree

I'm looking to buy a truck if anyone knows of any deals. 

I am specifically looking for a 96-00 K2500 or K3500 in a extended, or crew cab. Hoping to find ~150k miles in the $5,000-6,000 range.


----------



## tsnap

bigjeeping;1595968 said:


> Can anyone recommend where I can find a rear slip yoke for a 2000 Ford F-250 V10?


Joint clutch and gear in romulus or shaft masters


----------



## TGS Inc.

Holy hell Ryan!! I wish we could start plowing now...lol

Thanks for the update sir!

-Wayne


----------



## dfd9

TheXpress2002;1596024 said:


> So here is the mid day runs of the GFS.......
> 
> .....just these two systems alone are showing 18-24 inches of snow total in the span of 60 hours
> 
> First pic is the Tuesday/Wednesday system and the second is Thursday/Friday
> 
> THIS DOES NOT INCLUDE #3 or now possibly #4 that has suddenly appeared
> 
> I will also mention that the runs are much more robust with a clipper Friday into Saturday of this week. They are squeezing out 1-2 inches south of I69


The bulk of this storm will be south and east, correct?


----------



## tsnap

bigjeeping;1595968 said:


> Can anyone recommend where I can find a rear slip yoke for a 2000 Ford F-250 V10?


I can also get you an entire reman drive shaft depending on length cheeper than either let me know or call me 248-579-3406


----------



## boss75

PPS. inc;1595953 said:


> Hey fellas, hope everyone is good. Bought plow wings off a much older fella. Listed as pro plus wings. Turns out they MVP plow wings. Don't fit my pro plus. Anyone want them. They are a steal at $300.00. Brand new, never used.Listed on Craigslist for $325.00. $300 for plow site guys. I could meet around the m-5 connector to help the pick up. Or up by 75 and Dixie. I want plow wings but I need to sell these befor I get the correct ones. Not been a good morning so far. Be safe out there guys. 248 seven 8 seven 32two three


TCLA, did you sell this guy some wings?


----------



## TGS Inc.

:salute:

Let it begin!!


----------



## dfd9

TGS Inc.;1596079 said:


> :salute:
> 
> Let it begin!!


Great, another TJ.


----------



## TheXpress2002

dfd9;1596070 said:


> The bulk of this storm will be south and east, correct?


On this snapshot. The other shots the system moves north


----------



## redskinsfan34

TGS Inc.;1596079 said:


> :salute:
> 
> Let it begin!!


It's a little early for that. Everything could fall apart between now and then. Ryan likes to give us the worst case scenario which we all greatly appreciate.


----------



## TGS Inc.

Just having a little fun....


----------



## dfd9

TheXpress2002;1596082 said:


> On this snapshot. The other shots the system moves north


Let me restate my post:

The bulk of this storm *WILL* be south and east, right? lol :laughing:


----------



## dfd9

TGS Inc.;1596084 said:


> Just having a little fun....


Sure, next thing we know you'll be pre-drinking like TJ.

And pre-posting like Cole.


----------



## eatonpaving

TGS Inc.;1596062 said:


> Holy hell Ryan!! I wish we could start plowing now...lol
> 
> Thanks for the update sir!
> 
> -Wayne


 you can allways pre plow


----------



## TGS Inc.

Anyone know of good hydraulic guys (other than Truck Tech in Westland)? I have an International with central hydraulics that needs some troubleshooting. Ideally in Wayne Cty somewhere. Thanks!


----------



## TheXpress2002

dfd9;1596085 said:


> Let me restate my post:
> 
> The bulk of this storm *WILL* be south and east, right? lol :laughing:


.............no

....and I am not laughing


----------



## Lightningllc

Go see santoro in Detroit. They are the best on hydro's.


----------



## Superior L & L

dfd9;1596086 said:


> Sure, next thing we know you'll be pre-drinking .


Working on that as we speak !


----------



## TJSNOW

dfd9;1596081 said:


> Great, another TJ.


Why are you picking on me.................


----------



## Luther

boss75;1596077 said:


> TCLA, did you sell this guy some wings?


And I was just starting to like you Bill McMurry! :realmad:


----------



## dfd9

TJSNOW;1596135 said:


> Why are you picking on me.................


Ummmmmmm, you deserve it?


----------



## Lightningllc

TJSNOW;1596135 said:


> Why are you picking on me.................


Getting sensitive these days:crying:

Go buy a 24 pack it will be ok!!!!:laughing:


----------



## TheXpress2002

redskinsfan34;1596083 said:


> It's a little early for that. Everything could fall apart between now and then. Ryan likes to give us the worst case scenario which we all greatly appreciate.


Channel 7 just posted a 14 day forecast. That right there shows the confidence of chaos that is about to ensue


----------



## boss75

TheXpress2002;1596228 said:


> Channel 7 just posted a 14 day forecast. That right there shows the confidence of chaos that is about to ensue


Rexroth is reporting that we will be shoveling snow next Monday and again next Friday. Maybe he is monitoring Express on Plowsite.


----------



## terrapro

dfd9;1596086 said:


> Sure, next thing we know you'll be pre-drinking like TJ.
> 
> And pre-posting like Cole.


Lol. Seriously I don't remember that at all and i found my phone under my pillow when my alarm went off at 3am.


----------



## Lightningllc

Kinda nice out this morning I know it's the calm before the big storm!!!!!!

On another note does anyone know a good body man that repairs rust and is good at it, one of my salt trucks has a bad rust spot turning into a hole on the cab just under the tarp on box and I'm looking to get a couple trucks painted.


----------



## Green Glacier

Anyone looking for 1995 F350 Diesel auto $4800


----------



## bln

Justin, Scott Mathews. (248)-410-1067. He is a good guy who does reasonably priced work. Tell him Brad sent you. He is located at Wixom and West Rd.


----------



## TGS Inc.

Hey guys, I'm selling this truck on Ebay. Item number: 181080259128

It's a project truck....

Thanks,

Wayne


----------



## Superior L & L

We have the same truck in a 2002 model. Its a plowing machine and turns on a dime. To much to repair to get her going again ?


----------



## eatonpaving

tgs inc.;1596910 said:


> hey guys, i'm selling this truck on ebay. Item number: 181080259128
> 
> it's a project truck....
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> wayne


bid placed...have an idea of what you need to get for her.


----------



## TGS Inc.

Superior L & L;1596957 said:


> We have the same truck in a 2002 model. Its a plowing machine and turns on a dime. To much to repair to get her going again ?


Wasn't worried about the cost of fixing as it has all the basics going for it. We blew a motor in one of our primary large salt/plow trucks combined with another project truck we have going...Just decided to pull the plug on this one.



eatonpaving;1596997 said:


> bid placed...have an idea of what you need to get for her.


Honestly, it will go to the highest bidder. Hoping for at least $ 2500.00 but suspect it should pull in more. Have gotten a couple of nice low ball offers....


----------



## goinggreen

Gary can you send me some info on your f350 for sale.


----------



## A&LSiteService

Hey guys I thought I'd share that I bought a stump grinding company. For landscapers I promise I will not solicit any of you're customers and guys who do trees, I don't cut them I just grind the stumps. Let me know if I can be of any assistance.

Thanks,
Andy
248-361-3861


----------



## Lightningllc

A&LSiteService;1597102 said:


> Hey guys I thought I'd share that I bought a stump grinding company. For landscapers I promise I will not solicit any of you're customers and guys who do trees, I don't cut them I just grind the stumps. Let me know if I can be of any assistance.
> 
> Thanks,
> Andy
> 248-361-3861


Was it grants stump I know he was for sale.


----------



## TJSNOW

Happy Valentine's Day...............The wife started without me........:salute:


----------



## A&LSiteService

Lightningllc;1597155 said:


> Was it grants stump I know he was for sale.


No it was a friend of mine from Gregory.


----------



## TJSNOW

dfd9;1596174 said:


> Ummmmmmm, you deserve it?


I see.......Well, you are off my Christmas Card List..........


----------



## dfd9

TJSNOW;1597200 said:


> I see.......Well, you are off my Christmas Card List..........


The horrors!!!!!!!!!!!

What was your excuse this past year?

Better set up an appointment with my psychiatrist.


----------



## Luther

TJSNOW;1597196 said:


> Happy Valentine's Day...............The wife started without me........:salute:


Hey Todd....can I pull a JD Dave and hang out with your wife?


----------



## TheXpress2002

Quick update....

We could see a quick 1-2 tomorrow night especially around the M59 corridor.

A couple models have trended slightly north with the system on Tuesday bringing an ice set up followed by accumulating snow. Current difference is 30 miles and a couple degrees.

The Thursday system has not waivered but has actually grown stronger.


----------



## snowman6

Thanks xpress. With the Tuesday system trending North do you still think we will see the big snow totals ?


----------



## snowman6

Good layer of crunchy ice down on lots and walks that are low traffic in Milford.


----------



## terrapro

Nothing here. We got the precipitation before dark then the sun popped out.


----------



## snowfighter83

TheXpress2002;1597286 said:


> Quick update....
> 
> We could see a quick 1-2 tomorrow night especially around the M59 corridor.
> 
> A couple models have trended slightly north with the system on Tuesday bringing an ice set up followed by accumulating snow. Current difference is 30 miles and a couple degrees.
> 
> The Thursday system has not waivered but has actually grown stronger.


i thought there where systems coming mon. and tues? are they still around??? or going north ??? or just late to the party. lol


----------



## TJSNOW

dfd9;1597249 said:


> The horrors!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> What was your excuse this past year?
> 
> Better set up an appointment with my psychiatrist.


You need to see a psychiatrist for *Many* other reasons than me not sending you a Christmas Card.................:whistling:...........:waving:


----------



## Moonlighter

Wind is drying out the road and driveway.


----------



## terrapro

Moonlighter;1597511 said:


> Wind is drying out the road and driveway.


Yep, puddles are still very wet and with another couple chances of snow tonight I expect to be up salting in the morning.


----------



## snowman6

terrapro;1597539 said:


> Yep, puddles are still very wet and with another couple chances of snow tonight I expect to be up salting in the morning.


That would be nice. Milford rd is still kind of slick but the wind is crazy


----------



## BossPlow2010

terrapro;1597539 said:


> Yep, puddles are still very wet and with another couple chances of snow tonight I expect to be up salting in the morning.


Puddles are wet? No way! 

J/k lol


----------



## terrapro

BossPlow2010;1597561 said:


> Puddles are wet? No way!
> 
> J/k lol


Hardy Har ...they aren't frozen.


----------



## TGS Inc.

Downriver jobs 90% dry, Canton/Westland area the same.


----------



## Lightningllc

Dry here. I'm not liking Milford having ice though.


----------



## gunsworth

ugh, I have a feeling I am gonna drive my route and put down 3lbs of salt...


----------



## Superior L & L

I hate nights like these.


----------



## Moonlighter

everything dried up for me, walks roads and drives.


----------



## Superior L & L

Anyone have eyes on auburn hills


----------



## Luther

Unless you have to deal with poor drainage or water issues I think you're fine there Paul.


----------



## Superior L & L

Thanks for the heads up Jim


----------



## Lightningllc

What a little dusting. The wind is blowing it off. Lol


----------



## Moonlighter

Hey guys Waterford and Clarkston need to be checked, Walton and Dixie lots are iced and snow covered. North Clarkston is clear with patchy ice spots.


----------



## TheXpress2002

Did you find in your studies a 1-2 inch snowfall south of 96 due to enhanced LES as the front passes tomorrow?

Did you find in your studies that the system Tuesday HAS trended north leading to mixing issues south of M59 and east of US127 The blocking over eastern Canada is causing this to trend west rather than what was first predicted. New England should enjoy their surprise snow with help from our expense.

Did you find in your studies the system on Thursday-Saturday is stronger than first anticipated a 992 Mb LP pretty impressive. It is also a colder solution thanks to that beautiful Canadian high just to our north, which should lead to a more southern track and of course the blocking shifting over to Greenland will let this system cross the country with no issues. Whats your take on the QPF? That 1.55 QPF is sure impressive. What ratio should we use for an average? 10to1....12to1.....14to1 I think on a conservative side lets say 10to1 even though a better bet will be 12to1

Do you think Lake Michigan will help out. Sure looks like it to me especially on the back end

Cant wait to hear your thoughts

EDIT: Sorry if I am 2 degrees and 30 miles off 10 days out on that Tuesday system. Not giving up on it so quickly though. If I am wrong I am sure Billy from downriver will forgive me.


----------



## caitlyncllc

TheXpress2002;1597911 said:


> Did you find in your studies a 1-2 inch snowfall south of 96 due to enhanced LES as the front passes tomorrow?
> 
> Did you find in your studies that the system Tuesday HAS trended north leading to mixing issues south of M59 and east of US127 The blocking over eastern Canada is causing this to trend west rather than what was first predicted. New England should enjoy their surprise snow with help from our expense.
> 
> Did you find in your studies the system on Thursday-Saturday is stronger than first anticipated a 992 Mb LP pretty impressive. It is also a colder solution thanks to that beautiful Canadian high just to our north, which should lead to a more southern track and of course the blocking shifting over to Greenland will let this system cross the country with no issues. Whats your take on the QPF? That 1.55 QPF is sure impressive. What ratio should we use for an average? 10to1....12to1.....14to1 I think on a conservative side lets say 10to1 even though a better bet will be 12to1
> 
> Do you think Lake Michigan will help out. Sure looks like it to me especially on the back end
> 
> Cant wait to hear your thoughts!


If i had any idea what you just said i would be happy to answer. But, being as i dont, i will just sit and wait on the edge of my chair for those like you who do understand it.
Thanks again for what you do.


----------



## RayRay

Its going to snow, its Winter & when it does deal with it... It's your job as a snow contractor... Can't believe how many people on this site complain about plowing & salting.These past two winters have been the easiest in years!!! If you don't like snow removal do something else. When someone has a different opinion on here its deleted or ripped on.. SO SENSITIVE.......


----------



## TheXpress2002

RayRay;1597934 said:


> Its going to snow, its Winter & when it does deal with it... It's your job as a snow contractor... Can't believe how many people on this site complain about plowing & salting.These past two winters have been the easiest in years!!! If you don't like snow removal do something else. When someone has a different opinion on here its deleted or ripped on.. SO SENSITIVE.......


Just wanted a casual conversation regarding your thoughts on the models and data, thats all.

Dont forget I am not the one deleting


----------



## bln

Having a different opinion is one thing, but being arrogant and belittling is another. State your opinion without discrediting what someone else says and it would be ok. I for one appreciate what Ryan has to say and prepare for the worst case scenario that he predicts.


----------



## caitlyncllc

So, i changed the ball joints in my 99 dodge 3500 yesterday. Apparently i blew out the inner axle seal because it is leaking out the drivers side of the axle. So i have everything tore back apart including pulling the cover on the diff. Because i have to remove it get at the seal. I removed the bolts on the diff bearings, but i cant get the diff to flop out. Any suggestions? Its a dana 60.
Thanks


----------



## PowersTree

Have you pulled the shafts out yet?


----------



## caitlyncllc

Yeah- pulled everything. Talked to a mechanic i know, and it looks like im gonna put it back together without changing the seal. Need special tools and knowledge to do it right. Im hoping the fluid i saw leaking out was just the fluid that came out of the pumpkin and leaked into the axle housing when i pulled the shafts the first time, and the seal is not bad.


----------



## eatonpaving

caitlyncllc;1597994 said:


> Yeah- pulled everything. Talked to a mechanic i know, and it looks like im gonna put it back together without changing the seal. Need special tools and knowledge to do it right. Im hoping the fluid i saw leaking out was just the fluid that came out of the pumpkin and leaked into the axle housing when i pulled the shafts the first time, and the seal is not bad.


if you add 2 ounces of brake fluid to you gear lube, it will fix the leak.....sounds weird but it works.


----------



## saltoftheearth

bln;1597941 said:


> Having a different opinion is one thing, but being arrogant and belittling is another. State your opinion without discrediting what someone else says and it would be ok. I for one appreciate what Ryan has to say and prepare for the worst case scenario that he predicts.


What he said!


----------



## dfd9

Haven't we had this discussion, ad nauseum? 

The fact that 99% of us appreciate Ryan's work and would rather know about a storm a week ahead of time and then him be wrong vs having a 10" dump pop up overnight? 

If you don't like what he has to say, put him on ignore and continue living in your world. 

The rest of us appreciate it.


----------



## wondo

TheXpress2002;1597911 said:


> Did you find in your studies a 1-2 inch snowfall south of 96 due to enhanced LES as the front passes tomorrow?
> 
> Did you find in your studies that the system Tuesday HAS trended north leading to mixing issues south of M59 and east of US127 The blocking over eastern Canada is causing this to trend west rather than what was first predicted. New England should enjoy their surprise snow with help from our expense.
> 
> Did you find in your studies the system on Thursday-Saturday is stronger than first anticipated a 992 Mb LP pretty impressive. It is also a colder solution thanks to that beautiful Canadian high just to our north, which should lead to a more southern track and of course the blocking shifting over to Greenland will let this system cross the country with no issues. Whats your take on the QPF? That 1.55 QPF is sure impressive. What ratio should we use for an average? 10to1....12to1.....14to1 I think on a conservative side lets say 10to1 even though a better bet will be 12to1
> 
> Do you think Lake Michigan will help out. Sure looks like it to me especially on the back end
> 
> Cant wait to hear your thoughts
> 
> EDIT: Sorry if I am 2 degrees and 30 miles off 10 days out on that Tuesday system. Not giving up on it so quickly though. If I am wrong I am sure Billy from downriver will forgive me.


I don't know what any of that means but I am very grateful for all the work you put into studying and giving us a heads up.


----------



## Tango

Here is my take, not that anyone cares. The storms are in the slot and on their way here.

I like to know 10 14 days out of what MIGHT be coming. I have a life and other things to plan. Employees want vacations and time off. It is nice to know in advance that next week has the potential of a lot of snow.

As these storms get closer I will watch the weather myself. I don’t pretend to know what I’m looking at when you guys post pictures of model runs and whatever all those squiggly lines are. I don’t care! I’m just great full that someone does and gives a two week heads up of what is possible. I could care less if it was off by 30 miles, 6 degrees or an inch of snow. 

Thanx for the hard work Ryan and please keep it up.


----------



## TGS Inc.

This is very cool!! I would like their budget for equipment!

http://cnn.com/video/#/video/business/2013/02/14/business-traveller-oslo-airport-norway-a.cnn


----------



## eatonpaving

*bickering*

I have been a member here for many years and every year it the same stuff, always bickering back and forth about this and that, allways worried about what someone else posts, working in my area,that was my account, a chain saw or the forcast...like a bunch of school kids, business owners acting like this...wow. If ya dont like what someone post just pass it by, why all the fuss.....


----------



## eatonpaving

TGS Inc.;1598031 said:


> This is very cool!! I would like their budget for equipment!
> 
> http://cnn.com/video/#/video/business/2013/02/14/business-traveller-oslo-airport-norway-a.cnn


----------



## Mike_PS

dfd9;1598014 said:


> Haven't we had this discussion, ad nauseum?
> 
> The fact that 99% of us appreciate Ryan's work and would rather know about a storm a week ahead of time and then him be wrong vs having a 10" dump pop up overnight?
> 
> If you don't like what he has to say, put him on ignore and continue living in your world.
> 
> The rest of us appreciate it.


yes, all are entitled to their opinion, however, no need to bash or attack another because of their opinion...and, as mentioned, you can place someone on ignore rather then throwing out insults

thanks :waving:


----------



## dfd9

Michael J. Donovan;1598055 said:


> yes, all are entitled to their opinion, however, no need to bash or attack another because of their opinion...and, as mentioned, you can place someone on ignore rather then throwing out insults
> 
> thanks :waving:


Michael, may I politely suggest that you tell this to the member who starts this every year, instead of the rest of us who appreciate Ryan's work?


----------



## hosejockey4506

caitlyncllc;1597976 said:


> So, i changed the ball joints in my 99 dodge 3500 yesterday. Apparently i blew out the inner axle seal because it is leaking out the drivers side of the axle. So i have everything tore back apart including pulling the cover on the diff. Because i have to remove it get at the seal. I removed the bolts on the diff bearings, but i cant get the diff to flop out. Any suggestions? Its a dana 60.
> Thanks


put a wrench on one of the ring gear bolts and turn the pinion it will pop right out. You may need a case spreader to put it back together though. If you cant get it out shoot me a pm and i can show you how. I live right off owen rd


----------



## snowman6

Potential for More Than One Snowstorm in Chicago, Detroit

February 15, 2013; 12:25 PM

The parade of storms across the U.S. is expected to continue next week with the potential for more than one round of snow for some major Midwestern cities next week, including Chicago and Detroit.

Farther south, severe weather will be a threat for some communities.

Major Storm Potential Early Next Week
A major storm may come together to bring wind-whipped snow to the Upper Midwest and Great Lakes region early next week.

Minnesota, Wisconsin, Michigan, Illinois, Indiana and Ohio may get travel-disrupting snow from the storm during the Monday-Tuesday time frame of next week.

There is potential for snow to fall in Chicago, Green Bay, Indianapolis and Detroit. Gusty winds up to 40 mph could reduce visibility further and add to travel impacts from the storm.

RELATED: 
Weekend Snowstorm to Hit Part of I-95
Snow Precedes Cold in Ohio, Tennessee Valleys

On the back edge of the storm, some snow may even reach areas farther south such as St. Louis and Cincinnati.

By Tuesday night and Wednesday, the storm may swing across Canada, bringing snow from the northern mid-Atlantic and much of New England to Quebec. Again, gusty winds may accompany the round of snow, adding to travel disruptions.



Strong to severe storms may also be a threat along the southern edge of the storm; however, a limiting factor will be cold air that will surge south over this weekend. The cold air will flush out moisture that has been in place recently to fuel severe thunderstorms.

"The Gulf Coast is most likely to regenerate conditions favorable for severe weather," AccuWeather Expert Senior Meteorologist Dan Kottlowski said.

Southeastern Louisiana, Mississippi, Alabama and perhaps Tennessee may be in the path of damaging thunderstorms on Tuesday.

Potential for Major Snowstorm Late Next Week
An even bigger storm may strengthen across the Plains next Thursday with heavy snow falling on the northern edge.

Potentially heavy and windswept snow may be in store for portions of the central Plains, including Nebraska and Kansas, to Iowa, Illinois, Wisconsin and Michigan by late Thursday into Friday.

Chicago and Detroit may both be in line for a second round of snow. Significant travel delays could result with ripple-effect delays across the nation.

The storm could also move on to spread snow and a wintry mix into the mid-Atlantic and New England by next Friday and Saturday.

Where milder, humid air returns south of the storm, severe thunderstorms may be fueled. The area of risk late next week includes Louisiana, Arkansas, Mississippi and Alabama.

Keep checking back for the latest with AccuWeather.com.

The thumbnail picture of snow on rolls of hay is courtesy of flickr user cwwycoff1.



Now they tell us lol. Thank you very much for everything you do Ryan its greatly appreciated.


----------



## Lightningllc

Well How about the weather and this winter, I for one think it has been wonderful!!!!!! Couldn't ask for a better place to be but here.
*
Thank you plowsite and it's fellow good steward snowfighters for making this place a great place to be!!*:salute:

Yes I was at the bar today!!


----------



## TheXpress2002

Lightningllc;1598229 said:


> Well How about the weather and this winter, I for one think it has been wonderful!!!!!! Couldn't ask for a better place to be but here.
> *
> Thank you plowsite and it's fellow good steward snowfighters for making this place a great place to be!!*:salute:
> 
> Yes I was at the bar today!!


Where in the hell was my invite.


----------



## Tango

TheXpress2002;1598241 said:


> Where in the hell was my invite.


Must have gotten lost with mine.


----------



## Adamck83

I joined this site last right around when talk of next weeks snow storms were brought up, I would like to say thank you for the heads up, have been doing prep work for the last few days, never have felt so prepped for what may possibly come.


----------



## caitlyncllc

hosejockey4506;1598068 said:


> put a wrench on one of the ring gear bolts and turn the pinion it will pop right out. You may need a case spreader to put it back together though. If you cant get it out shoot me a pm and i can show you how. I live right off owen rd


thanks. I ended up putting it back together. I am hoping that the fluid I saw was just what had leaked into the axle housing while I had the axle shafts out. I will monitor it for a bit and see if it continues to leak.


----------



## Superior L & L

Lightningllc;1598229 said:


> Yes I was at the bar today!!


Me too !! Again this is twice this week for me !


----------



## gunsworth

eatonpaving;1598010 said:


> if you add 2 ounces of brake fluid to you gear lube, it will fix the leak.....sounds weird but it works.


probably swells the seals...


----------



## Luther

Adamck83;1598269 said:


> I joined this site last right around when talk of next weeks snow storms were brought up, I would like to say thank you for the heads up, have been doing prep work for the last few days, never have felt so prepped for what may possibly come.


Welcome aboard Adam!


----------



## eatonpaving

gunsworth;1598362 said:


> probably swells the seals...


yes. Both my dodge rams leaked and brake fluid worked.


----------



## hosejockey4506

coming down in fenton at a decent pace


----------



## Red Bull Junkie

I've had way 2 much sleep this week.......I'm ready for some action.....of the snow variety. I'm married with two kids, so any other type of action is out of the question. Just say'n. By the way, any Marines on this thread?


----------



## terrapro

Cripes, family in town plus just designed and welded up 3 different versions of trans mounts for my chevy 1ton dump took away my last couple days. If anyone needs to know what NOT to do when making their mount hit me up I can tell you ha.


----------



## Red Bull Junkie

terrapro;1598544 said:


> Cripes, family in town plus just designed and welded up 3 different versions of trans mounts for my chevy 1ton dump took away my last couple days. If anyone needs to know what NOT to do when making their mount hit me up I can tell you ha.


Next time, pm me....I own a transmission shop. could have got you mounts for cheap.


----------



## terrapro

Red Bull Junkie;1598559 said:


> Next time, pm me....I own a transmission shop. could have got you mounts for cheap.


I might still... whats cheap? The one we built is way stronger but the ease of just bolting it in would have been cool. Junkyard said anywhere from $50-75 over the last couple weeks. I didn't want to pay that much for something that is just going to rust out again anyway if not already rusted out when I got it.


----------



## Red Bull Junkie

What year, Diesel? Or, if you have the vin handy. I will be at the shop at 8am. I will see if we can beat up our supplier on price.


----------



## terrapro

No it's a 95 3500 gas 350 with a 4l80e. I can grab the vin if you think it would help that much, just parked out in the driveway right now.


----------



## Red Bull Junkie

No sir, That is all the info I need. I will Let you know what our cost is in the am!


----------



## snowman6

Light coating in Milford


----------



## Lightningllc

Wow. Black rock bar, steak, coronas, choclate fondue, movie ( identity thieft) Baby sitters. 

Today has been a different day. Life is good. 


Bring on this damn snow daddy needs some money.


----------



## Lightningllc

Salting app in Milford????


----------



## snowman6

Lightningllc;1598607 said:


> Salting app in Milford????


It's possible. Still coming down with very very light flurries.


----------



## Lightningllc

Already have people out and on there way.


----------



## Bedell Mgmt.

A fresh coating in Bloomfield hills


----------



## terrapro

Must have missed out on this one here in Howell. Clear stary sky, cold but no precipitation. crossing my fingers for something coming through here for the AM.


----------



## esshakim

Light light coating here in Southfield really don't see a salting maybe later this morning it could be possible


----------



## snowman6

terrapro;1598628 said:


> Must have missed out on this one here in Howell. Clear stary sky, cold but no precipitation. crossing my fingers for something coming through here for the AM.


Me too. The news said the Howell area could see an inch or so tomorrow afternoon around 2.


----------



## gunsworth

Was just wrenching in.my garage and got the text from my supllier that they would be open in a half hour. I was very confused until i walked out. Solid dusting woodward/14.


----------



## Moonlighter

Pontiac has a good dusting with ice underneath, Clarkston and Waterford has a dusting to 1/4" worth checking sites.


----------



## hosejockey4506

All blew away in fenton


----------



## quack17kills

Going out for a salt running Waterford. Just a good dusting


----------



## terrapro

Nothing here.


----------



## TJSNOW

Do i need to Declair a Code Red / Def-con *1* Alert.......................:salute:...........


----------



## TJSNOW

NOAA is saying 1"-3" ........1"-2" for some areas around Metro Detoilet.......We will see if this comes to reality........


----------



## Luther

I'm finding sites that were covered and needed attention, others dry. I think I know where all the starting and ending points are.

Almost done killing all of those white little dudes.


----------



## Superior L & L

It was real spotty, black asphalt then fully covered lots just a mile away.


----------



## Leisure Time LC

Gotta love lake effect


----------



## Luther

Superior L & L;1598702 said:


> It was real spotty, black asphalt then fully covered lots just a mile away.


Auburn Hills might need something Paul...depending on your customer tolerance.


----------



## quack17kills

Waterford and pontaic had a good dusting but down river was bone dry!!!!


----------



## artans

I did a full salt run in Troy.


----------



## terrapro

CraZy! Absolutely nothing here in Howell.


----------



## TGS Inc.

These forecasts are all over the place for today!! One says a dusting or flurries at best, another says 1-3"....That's a bit of a range!


----------



## Superior L & L

TCLA;1598711 said:


> Auburn Hills might need something Paul...depending on your customer tolerance.


Thanks for the heads up Jim, I did light apps at two locations down there


----------



## Lightningllc

No snow in Brighton or at my shop in south Lyon, Maybe we will get a push tonight.


----------



## Luther

Looks to be snowing in A2?


----------



## TheXpress2002

Snowing at a good clip in Canton


----------



## Superior L & L

^^^^^^ this guy is ready for spring


----------



## Lightningllc

I was heading to Bellevue, I hit snow 1 mile north of m14 all the way to cherry hill. Dry north and south.


----------



## TGS Inc.

TheXpress2002;1598803 said:


> Snowing at a good clip in Canton


Doesn't look to warrant a salting though...Seems to have come in and out quickly...


----------



## TheXpress2002

No salting yet here. Blacktop is wet. Sidewalks are coated


----------



## dfd9

TGS Inc.;1598752 said:


> These forecasts are all over the place for today!! One says a dusting or flurries at best, another says 1-3"....That's a bit of a range!


I generally take the "It's going be between a dusting and 60 inches" approach. That way they never let me down.


----------



## TheXpress2002

Sites are covered in Canton and Plymouth. Sun is coming out should be melted within an hour


----------



## TGS Inc.

Special weather statement just put out by NOAA


----------



## alpha01

*Brilar service partner*

Anybody work with Brilar? If so, any problems getting paid?


----------



## terrapro

A light blast of snow just came through here. By the time I could get my boots on and the truck started it melted.


----------



## Superior L & L

alpha01;1598887 said:


> Anybody work with Brilar? If so, any problems getting paid?


Talk to John at metro, he works with them


----------



## Frankland

Alpha01 stay clear of Brilar!!!!!! They don't pay their subs!!! Learned a valuable expensive lesson last season!


----------



## alpha01

Frankland>>> pm sent


----------



## moosey

So, are we really gonna get 2" today. Doesn't look like it on radar. 

This Blows, I was enjoying the time off.


----------



## Tscape

Awesome. Lake effect snow that doesn't blow up UNTIL it is right over us. This must be what it feels like to live in Grand Rapids.


----------



## Superior L & L

Everything covered good in howell


----------



## snowman6

Coming down pretty good in milford then a mile south nothing


----------



## Greenstar lawn

Coming down good with huge flakes at m59/gratiot


----------



## A&LSiteService

Starting to cover over in Brighton


----------



## A&LSiteService

People never cease to amaze me... How does jogging on the shoulder of old 23 in a snow storm sound like a good idea???


----------



## cuttingedge13

alpha01;1598887 said:


> Anybody work with Brilar? If so, any problems getting paid?


Brilar used to be B&L. They went bankrupt and reorganized as Brilar. Brian and Larry screwed over a lot of people. I would stay away!


----------



## Cory58

Almost an inch in Allen Park and still snowing hard.


----------



## gunsworth

had a quick flurry an hour ago, nothing on the ground, even my untreated drive is bare 14/woodward


----------



## wondo

Snowing very hard in wixom


----------



## P&M Landscaping

2" on grosse ile


----------



## EternityEnds

got an inch on the ground in dearborn. Downriver getting slammed as well. Had my salt trucks out since 1230. Salt is burning off this powdery snow real good Roads slick and people running into each other. Lets get that money.


----------



## axl

anybody got eyes on the Dearborn area around Southfield and rotunda?


----------



## TheXpress2002

axl;1599035 said:


> anybody got eyes on the Dearborn area around Southfield and rotunda?


Yes.............


----------



## terrapro

That was a good fluffy inch. Salts working great.


----------



## Greenstar lawn

Might as well start drinking. Maybe that will help it snow in my area


----------



## EternityEnds

SNow About done here in dearborn. Livonia got a pretty good snow squal but the salt burned it right off. I'll take 20 more of these days the rest of the year. Looks like its about beer thrity


----------



## AngusPlow

Hey Ryan,
Hows the wedding? Seriously?


----------



## EternityEnds

pic from southfield freeway at oakwood.


----------



## Luther

Wow!

That's a lot of carnage.


----------



## Lightningllc

Is that for real today. That's a serious pileup.


----------



## TGS Inc.

NOAA pulled their Special Weather Statement...

Suns a blazing here at my shop in Inkster


----------



## caitlyncllc

EternityEnds;1599076 said:


> pic from southfield freeway at oakwood.


From today?


----------



## Moonlighter

There are currently 4 freeway closing due to pile ups.


----------



## caitlyncllc

Which ones? Im at 696 and 96 trying to get to 10 mile and hoover. Traffic sucks here. Radio isnt saying anything.


----------



## Luther

EternityEnds;1599076 said:


> pic from southfield freeway at oakwood.


The pile up on 75 makes this one look minor! 

Like moonlighted said...there are four of them like this. Complete closures with injuries.


----------



## TGS Inc.

Here's what I ran into on 94 in Belleville...


----------



## NewImgLwn&Lndsc

Roads have gotten sketchy quick. M5 from 12 mile north is a sheet of ice. Accidents on both sides.


----------



## caitlyncllc

696 doesnt look it, but is ice


----------



## EternityEnds

I-75 and Dix toledo today


----------



## snowfighter83

EternityEnds;1599159 said:


> I-75 and Dix toledo today


i just drove from 94 and 16 along 94 to 696 was a white out. anything around there is going to need salt or more. coming west on 696 was less snow @ the time but black ice and carnage the whole way. lots of cars, my explorer slid a few times. be carefull driving and stopping.


----------



## Frankland

Express how much snow you thinking for the Thursday-Friday storm? You have a gfs / nam for that period you can post?


----------



## TGS Inc.

Detroit is still getting hit...3-4" down there!


----------



## Frankland

By renfest atleast 5" on ground!


----------



## terrapro

Wow you guys are getting it. My treated was holding before the sunset so unless we get more I should be good.96EB from fowlerville to D19 was Closed down and routing traffic through Howell. I watched half a dozen tow trucks hauling wrecked cars including a state boy with is ass end destroyed.


----------



## TGS Inc.

Frankland;1599242 said:


> By renfest atleast 5" on ground!


What is renfest Frank??


----------



## Frankland

Wayne.... Sorry damn auto correct.... Gm center building downtown


----------



## Greenstar lawn

3" in Harrison/mt. Clemens


----------



## hosejockey4506

Flint completely covered coming down hard. Fenton nothing. Headed to m59 to check sites from howell to white lake


----------



## terrapro

hosejockey4506;1599345 said:


> Flint completely covered coming down hard. Fenton nothing. Headed to m59 to check sites from howell to white lake


If you haven't been in Howell anything untreated most likely needs attention.


----------



## Lightningllc

Wow Wixom covered fast!!! 10 mins went from wet to white gotta love Huron lake effect.


----------



## EternityEnds

Anyone have eyes on Livonia tonite?


----------



## Superior L & L

Just came back up from Brighton to grand Blanc. Everything covered and continuing to get covrrd


----------



## Tango

Greenstar lawn;1599323 said:


> 3" in Harrison/mt. Clemens


It seams I always pass you on North River.

You see all the stuck cars that couldn't make it over Bridgeview?


----------



## Greenstar lawn

Tango;1599508 said:


> It seams I always pass you on North River.
> 
> You see all the stuck cars that couldn't make it over Bridgeview?


I know we always seem to pass each other at the same spot too. 
No I didn't. I started down north river and by the time I went to the other side it was clean.


----------



## artans

Greenstar lawn;1599323 said:


> 3" in Harrison/mt. Clemens


Do you happen to know if 19 & Hayes has anything? I have a push only there with a 2" trigger.


----------



## Greenstar lawn

artans;1599525 said:


> Do you happen to know if 19 & Hayes has anything? I have a push only there with a 2" trigger.


No but had reports of it only being inch at most. I'm at 23 and gratiot and only have half inch


----------



## artans

Greenstar lawn;1599526 said:


> No but had reports of it only being inch at most. I'm at 23 and gratiot and only have half inch


Thank you. I didnt hear of much snow down Hall Rd, just ice. Didnt head down that way as they where playing bumper cars from Van **** to 94 this evening.

Paul


----------



## quack17kills

Waterford 1/4" and ortionville 1"


----------



## Greenstar lawn

artans;1599528 said:


> Thank you. I didnt hear of much snow down Hall Rd, just ice. Didnt head down that way as they where playing bumper cars from Van **** to 94 this evening.
> 
> Paul


Wasn't much at hall and gratiot. Harrison twp was the winner over in this area with a fluffy 3"


----------



## NewImgLwn&Lndsc

EternityEnds;1599464 said:


> Anyone have eyes on Livonia tonite?


Everything is covering up


----------



## P&M Landscaping

Tango;1599508 said:


> It seams I always pass you on North River.
> 
> You see all the stuck cars that couldn't make it over Bridgeview?


I was up on that side of town for a meeting. Went to go over the bridge and here comes a 2wd pickup sliding sideways down the bridge. I thought he was going to slide right down into me.


----------



## EternityEnds

thanks newimg.

light dusting/ covering is reaching all the way to about eureka rd in taylor /southgate area as of about 30 min ago. 

Got the salt trucks out making that dough

Pretty New here but already lovin this forum.

Chris


----------



## caitlyncllc

EternityEnds;1599544 said:


> thanks newimg.
> 
> light dusting/ covering is reaching all the way to about eureka rd in taylor /southgate area as of about 30 min ago.
> 
> Got the salt trucks out making that dough
> 
> Pretty New here but already lovin this forum.
> 
> Chris


Chris- welcome. Whats with your user name?
Mark


----------



## lawnkid14

any updates on this snow storm were suppose to get


----------



## Frankland

Express what's your forecast for the week? You have any numbers on the thurs/Friday storm?


----------



## Adamck83

Has anyone else had problems with vehicles that have been up fitted by Monroe Truck? Earlier this year our plow stopped working, found the wires on the solenoid were not even tight, countless hydraulic leaks which is nothing more then the fittings only being finger tight, then yesterday found that the bottom of the salter that you can drop to clean out the auger was only being held on by 1 of the 4 hinges on the back because the pins were missing.


----------



## Adamck83

The truck is only a year old less then 8000 miles


----------



## Metro Lawn

Thursday - Friday looks to be a dud. Accuweather has gone from 7-9 down to 1 inch.


----------



## Lightningllc

I admagine we will here about it. Will how was your trip


----------



## Tscape

... So we won't get 36" of snow this week? Oh well, at least we knew that we had the potential for it.


----------



## snowman6

I hope we still can get a push out if it atleast.


----------



## TGS Inc.

Well this isn't good....And we just spent $ 2500.00 to re-work the front and rear springs.


----------



## Lightningllc

TGS Inc.;1599947 said:


> Well this isn't good....And we just spent $ 2500.00 to re-work the front and rear springs.


Gotta love frame rot. Milwaukee has a fix for it.


----------



## Tscape

TGS Inc.;1599947 said:


> Well this isn't good....And we just spent $ 2500.00 to re-work the front and rear springs.


I would be laying down F bomb mushroom clouds!


----------



## bln

Milwaukee has a fix for everything. Oh well, better to be over prepared then under prepared.


----------



## Tscape

bln;1599954 said:


> Milwaukee has a fix for everything. Oh well, better to be over prepared then under prepared.


Milwaukee just advocated using a dually and only a dually for a 2 ton spreader. I have to agree.


----------



## Lightningllc

Brad where's your insurance office. And what company are you with???


----------



## bln

My office is at Grand River and Haas, I'm an independent so I represent multiple companies.


----------



## Luther

Looking to hire an experienced salt truck driver/loader operator using our company equipment. 

Please pm me with your info if interested.

Thank you


----------



## TGS Inc.

Tscape;1599953 said:


> I would be laying down F bomb mushroom clouds!


The truck is a 99 - We bought it new, hasn't had an easy life!! I have never had this happen however I guess it's good to know the lifespan of a frame!! Only mad at myself for investing that much on the springs over the last month. Hasty decisions in the heat of the battle.



bln;1599954 said:


> Milwaukee has a fix for everything. Oh well, better to be over prepared then under prepared.


I will have to contact him. Thanks!


----------



## Milwaukee

TGS Inc.;1599947 said:


> Well this isn't good....And we just spent $ 2500.00 to re-work the front and rear springs.


OUCH that is bad than I expect. Well most trucks I see had 2 steel rectangle/plate between frame with bolts and DC welder around it.

Are you sure frame not ROT OUT?


----------



## Milwaukee

Add to one thing I am plan buy parts truck in Ohio it 2003 F350 dually cab chassis ZERO rust if anyone need parts let me know


Dan


----------



## TJSNOW

TCLA;1599973 said:


> Looking to hire an experienced salt truck driver/loader operator using our company equipment.
> 
> Please pm me with your info if interested.
> 
> Thank you


Something I need to know???????


----------



## Luther

TJSNOW;1600011 said:


> Something I need to know???????


Sure. If you know someone who fits the bill let me know Thumbs Up


----------



## bln

Milwaukee, How much for the rear bumper?


----------



## TJSNOW

TCLA;1600056 said:


> Sure. If you know someone who fits the bill let me know Thumbs Up


Nope.......sorry


----------



## Tango

P&M Landscaping;1599541 said:


> I was up on that side of town for a meeting. Went to go over the bridge and here comes a 2wd pickup sliding sideways down the bridge. I thought he was going to slide right down into me.


We're you driving the jeep with the salter?


----------



## Do It All Do It Right

How are those storm's that were supposed to be expecting tracking?


----------



## snowman6

Do It All Do It Right;1600087 said:


> How are those storm's that were supposed to be expecting tracking?


Looks to be coming from the southwest. Which is gonna bring 40 degrees tomorrow. I wish it would turn upside down and bring on the plowable snow.


----------



## P&M Landscaping

Tango;1600080 said:


> We're you driving the jeep with the salter?


Yep, that was me... I was worried cars were going to come around that corner and slide right into me being stopped there.


----------



## Lightningllc

Does anyone know of a f450 or f550 dump diesel 4x4 2008 or newer for sale??


----------



## cuttingedge13

Milwaukee;1600010 said:


> Add to one thing I am plan buy parts truck in Ohio it 2003 F350 dually cab chassis ZERO rust if anyone need parts let me know
> 
> Dan


I need some front doors.


----------



## eatonpaving

*plow truck*

ANYONE KNOW IF THIS IS A PLOWSITE MEMBERS TRUCK...THE NUMBER LISTED DONT WORK.....
http://detroit.craigslist.org/okl/cto/3609938620.html


----------



## PowersTree

eatonpaving;1600270 said:


> ANYONE KNOW IF THIS IS A PLOWSITE MEMBERS TRUCK...THE NUMBER LISTED DONT WORK.....
> http://detroit.craigslist.org/okl/cto/3609938620.html


I've been trying to get ahold of him too.


----------



## eatonpaving

powerstree;1600292 said:


> i've been trying to get ahold of him too.


the number just rings.....no voice mail.


----------



## hosejockey4506

I sold that guy that plow. I will tack his number down we have some of the same friends


----------



## flykelley

Hi Guys
Selling my plow truck. 2005 Chevy 2500 HD EXT cab short box, 3000LB airbags under the rear, oversized tires. 8.5 Boss straight blade. 148K loaded with factory bose, strobes front and rear. I am the only one who has ever plowed with this truck. Always used amsoil for oil changes since new. Few dings here and there mostly the box has a few minor one. Never been wrecked. New brakes and fuel lines 8 months ago. This truck has never been abused. $13K. email [email protected] or send me a text and Ill call you right back. 248-431-6443. Its going on CL later this week and also Truck Trader magazine. Also have a dump insert with salter and Karrier controller that can be bought for a extra $2k

Mike


----------



## Superior L & L

Lightningllc;1600202 said:


> Does anyone know of a f450 or f550 dump diesel 4x4 2008 or newer for sale??


Rob, the guy you bought that plow has a f-450 diesel 4x4 for sale. It looks in great shape, almost spotless. I think it's a little older, like a 2005


----------



## Lightningllc

Ya. I will not buy a 6.0. I will only buy a 7.3, 6.4, 6.7. I really don't feel like just about rebuilding half the motor and taking off 200 lbs in metal off motor. The 6.4 I would remove the exhaust, install a intake, egr delete and a minor programmer.


----------



## dfd9

Lightningllc;1600475 said:


> Ya. I will not buy a 6.0. I will only buy a 7.3, 6.4, 6.7. I really don't feel like just about rebuilding half the motor and taking off 200 lbs in metal off motor. The 6.4 I would remove the exhaust, install a intake, egr delete and a minor programmer.


Oh come on, they're perfectly reliable with several thousand dollars worth of work. Supposedly.


----------



## Lightningllc

Seems like every 6.0 that I've seen has turbo issues, glow plug issues, injector issues. Computer issues, fuel issues, egr issues, trailer brake issues, front end issues, rust issues, trans issues. 

I just wish ford would bring back the bullet proof 7.3 that motor is awesome, I try to find as many of them as I can but they are rusty and kinda beat up and the people want top dollar for them.


----------



## PowersTree

hosejockey4506;1600338 said:


> I sold that guy that plow. I will tack his number down we have some of the same friends


Thank you.


----------



## dfd9

Thank you, according to half the experts here, just that $5k spent on EGR delete, head studs and all the other BS is supposed to make those engines the best in the world. 

But the EGR is not what I have had issues with. Injectors has been my biggest problem. That stupid O-ring breaks and there goes high pressure and low pressure oil. And starting. Then there's trying to find all the pieces back. 

Had a couple turbos, no problems with glow plugs, but lots of other minor crap as well. My 7.3s just keep on running. Fix an oil leak here or there, which are cheap compared to any repair on a 6.0 and away you go.


----------



## Superior L & L

Dam you presidents ! Or who ever made up Presidents' Day. I'll be stuck with my two kids and three neighbor hood kids all day today. (Neighbor kids are good)
Looks like a day of Maury, young & the restless and dr phil


----------



## terrapro

Superior L & L;1600510 said:


> Dam you presidents ! Or who ever made up Presidents' Day. I'll be stuck with my two kids and three neighbor hood kids all day today. (Neighbor kids are good)
> Looks like a day of Maury, young & the restless and dr phil


Right there with you Paul. I am pretty sure the presidents would have wanted the kids to be in school today.


----------



## cuttingedge13

How do you like the 6.7 in your new truck? I haven't bought a diesel since 2003, one of the last 7.3's. I need a new truck!


----------



## Allor Outdoor

I have a 2000 F-450 that I needed to fix an manifold/exhaust leak on last week. I about puked when I heard the price of over $4,600 just for the exhaust. 
Hard to justify that kind of money in a 13 year old truck. (This doesn't even include the $2400, I but into it a few days before). The mechanic (Garrett Auto, in Farmington Hills) said that he would HIGHLY recommend keeping the 7.3 running, because Ford hasn't had a decent diesel engine since. 
Truck hasn't even rolled 100,000 miles yet....he said the truck ( after fixed) would have no problem pulling $16-18k.
He said there isn't a diesel on the road today that he would rather have over the 7.3. 
To bad all the 7.3's are becoming extinct!


----------



## Allor Outdoor

cuttingedge13;1600523 said:


> How do you like the 6.7 in your new truck? I haven't bought a diesel since 2003, one of the last 7.3's. I need a new truck!


Are you going to be selling your 03?
I'm interested if you are!


----------



## Tscape

Hmm. I have an '03 6.0L. Never had a problem with it. I did do a preemptive EGR delete that cost me $1200 or so. I had Joe at Northwest Diesel do that work. Anybody need work on theirs, give him a call at (248) 957-8514. He is outstanding in his field.


----------



## Lightningllc

6.7 is great so far, My cousin has 65000 on his 6.7 and so far so good. I still miss the 7.3. 

Oh I forgot the 6.0. Head studs, high oil pressure pump, oil pans rot out ( so does the 7.3). 

My other cousin has put close to 10k in his motor and it only has 80000 miles. Another good friend of mine has put $8000 into his. The 6.0 just seems like repair after repair. 

The flaws of a 7.3. Oil pan rot, crank sensor, glow plug relay, ipr valve, icp sensor, idm. These are the issues I've had with my 5 7.3's


----------



## bln

I have had to do a Egr delete kit, and a FICM. That has been it for my 6.0. $2,400 and it has 124,XXX miles on it.


----------



## Tscape

Maybe Forrest Gump should have said, "Laf is lak a Ford 6 liter diesel..."


----------



## dfd9

Allor Outdoor;1600528 said:


> I have a 2000 F-450 that I needed to fix an manifold/exhaust leak on last week. I about puked when I heard the price of over $4,600 just for the exhaust.
> Hard to justify that kind of money in a 13 year old truck. (This doesn't even include the $2400, I but into it a few days before). The mechanic (Garrett Auto, in Farmington Hills) said that he would HIGHLY recommend keeping the 7.3 running, because Ford hasn't had a decent diesel engine since.
> Truck hasn't even rolled 100,000 miles yet....he said the truck ( after fixed) would have no problem pulling $16-18k.
> He said there isn't a diesel on the road today that he would rather have over the 7.3.
> To bad all the 7.3's are becoming extinct!


Seems too high. I just had a 6.0 manifold replaced and it was a little over $2K. Bolt heads were all rusted off.

I'd fix it, you still have more truck\engine than a 6.0 ever will be.



Lightningllc;1600542 said:


> 6.7 is great so far, My cousin has 65000 on his 6.7 and so far so good. I still miss the 7.3.
> 
> Oh I forgot the 6.0. Head studs, high oil pressure pump, oil pans rot out ( so does the 7.3).
> 
> My other cousin has put close to 10k in his motor and it only has 80000 miles. Another good friend of mine has put $8000 into his. The 6.0 just seems like repair after repair.
> 
> The flaws of a 7.3. Oil pan rot, crank sensor, glow plug relay, ipr valve, icp sensor, idm. These are the issues I've had with my 5 7.3's


I've had the oil pan, GPR, a couple crank sensors as well as oil cooler "tube", and some HPOP lines rust out, but all have been far cheaper than the repairs on my 6.0.

You're right on the repair costs of the 6.0. I could have bought several mowers, or a new to me truck a couple times over with what I have spent on my 3 6.0s.

BTW, I will be selling one in the spring, anyone interested? It does have 8 new injectors and a new exhaust manifold. Monroe RDS body run by central hydraulics. I'm keeping the plow though.


----------



## TGS Inc.

Allor Outdoor;1600528 said:


> I have a 2000 F-450 that I needed to fix an manifold/exhaust leak on last week. I about puked when I heard the price of over $4,600 just for the exhaust.
> Hard to justify that kind of money in a 13 year old truck. (This doesn't even include the $2400, I but into it a few days before). The mechanic (Garrett Auto, in Farmington Hills) said that he would HIGHLY recommend keeping the 7.3 running, because Ford hasn't had a decent diesel engine since.
> Truck hasn't even rolled 100,000 miles yet....he said the truck ( after fixed) would have no problem pulling $16-18k.
> He said there isn't a diesel on the road today that he would rather have over the 7.3.
> To bad all the 7.3's are becoming extinct!


Well I would not recommend putting huge coin in a 2000 truck if it has seen every winter. We just had our 1999 truck frame crack! Truck is useless. We just had all new springs put on last week for $ 2500.00. At some point you have to cut and run.


----------



## Allor Outdoor

dfd9;1600550 said:


> Seems too high. I just had a 6.0 manifold replaced and it was a little over $2K. Bolt heads were all rusted off.
> 
> I'd fix it, you still have more truck\engine than a 6.0 ever will be.


Manifold turned into Y pipes which turned into a new turbo....it got a lot more in depth than just the manifold.......unfortunately.


----------



## Lightningllc

Allor Outdoor;1600558 said:


> Manifold turned into Y pipes which turned into a new turbo....it got a lot more in depth than just the manifold.......unfortunately.


I have the same issue minus the turbo. It's from salt


----------



## Lightningllc

TGS Inc.;1600553 said:


> Well I would not recommend putting huge coin in a 2000 truck if it has seen every winter. We just had our 1999 truck frame crack! Truck is useless. We just had all new springs put on last week for $ 2500.00. At some point you have to cut and run.


If you want to sell the truck or part it out I'm intersted in a couple of things.


----------



## hosejockey4506

PowersTree;1600292 said:


> I've been trying to get ahold of him too.





eatonpaving;1600300 said:


> the number just rings.....no voice mail.


that number is correct, He is supposed to be calling me today i will let him know you two are looking for info


----------



## dfd9

Allor Outdoor;1600558 said:


> Manifold turned into Y pipes which turned into a new turbo....it got a lot more in depth than just the manifold.......unfortunately.


Ah, I see.

Anybody use that stuff from Rhomar? I'm seriously thinking of buying some this spring. Neutra-wash or whatever it is. Spraying the crap out of spreaders and the undersides of trucks.


----------



## Allor Outdoor

Lightningllc;1600562 said:


> I have the same issue minus the turbo. It's from salt


The turbo damage was from some idiot trying to "fix" it before I owned it. Turbo itself works fine, the idiot mangled the flange on the turbo


----------



## Superior L & L

I don't know much about engines, but everyone is talking about all these motor problems and most don't have much more than 100,000 miles on them. So I ask, why not get one with a gas motor. Seams like most people are not putting that many miles on them.


----------



## dfd9

Superior L & L;1600579 said:


> I don't know much about engines, but everyone is talking about all these motor problems and most don't have much more than 100,000 miles on them. So I ask, why not get one with a gas motor. Seams like most people are not putting that many miles on them.


Well, for me, the diesels were supposed to last longer with less maintenance. Which is true on the 7.3s. Most Ford 6.0 purchasers were screwed over by Ford.

I have greatly reduced my transmission problems while using bigger plows--front and back. They pull great. The haul heavy loads great. Not sure how good a gasser 550 would be with 3 tons of salt or dirt and a loaded trailer. Or an 11' front blade pushing 6" of snow. Pretty sure my tranny problems would have increased greatly.

Don't get me wrong, I personally can't justify the cost of a new diesel and if purchasing new, would be buying a gasser. But that is why I am not purchasing new, since that concept didn't solve any of my breakdown issues, thanks to Ford and their use of 6.0s and Torqshifts.


----------



## Lightningllc

Buying new has its perks. I bought a 100,000 mile bumper to bumper warrenty with my truck so I won't have any worries I hope. 

My 2008 6.4 has had a couple issues but nothing I didn't want to change anyway. I love rolling coal, lol. But I will say the trans in the 2012-2013 trucks is way better.


----------



## rjstone4

TGS Inc.;1599947 said:


> Well this isn't good....And we just spent $ 2500.00 to re-work the front and rear springs.


 Got the same truck if you want too part it out or sell the truck call me at 8108416388 thanks


----------



## TGS Inc.

Lightningllc;1600564 said:


> If you want to sell the truck or part it out I'm intersted in a couple of things.





rjstone4;1600668 said:


> Got the same truck if you want too part it out or sell the truck call me at 8108416388 thanks


OK - We are still looking it over at this point. I will keep you guys posted once we make a decision.

Thanks!


----------



## snow_man_48045

Another option would be leasing. That way they get the junk back just before the warranty is out. Own the dump box and plows and transfer to next one.


----------



## rjstone4

TGS Inc.;1600679 said:


> OK - We are still looking it over at this point. I will keep you guys posted once we make a decision.
> 
> Thanks!


 sounds good thanks


----------



## gunsworth

snow_man_48045;1600686 said:


> Another option would be leasing. That way they get the junk back just before the warranty is out. Own the dump box and plows and transfer to next one.


No one leases anything bigger than a half ton, and probably for that reason.

Always wanted a diesel, but not anymore. Gassers have a lot more power these days, and seem to last at least 200k with cheap routine maintenance.


----------



## rjstone4

Did we lose our weather guy!!!???


----------



## newhere

Wow you guys make me feel real good considering I just got in late last night with a 6.0 on the trailer. Truck is mint, not a lick of rust and low miles though.I can turn wrenches so I'm not to worried


----------



## TGS Inc.

rjstone4;1600716 said:


> Did we lose our weather guy!!!???


HA... +1, was just thinking this...


----------



## terrapro

Looks like it might be an interesting morning, my salt flats need a rinse anyway.


----------



## Superior L & L

newhere;1600718 said:


> Wow you guys make me feel real good considering I just got in late last night with a 6.0 on the trailer. Truck is mint, not a lick of rust and low miles though.I can turn wrenches so I'm not to worried


Your not allowed to make a post about a new truck you just bought without posting pics !!! It's almost illegal


----------



## snow_man_48045

gunsworth;1600690 said:


> No one leases anything bigger than a half ton, and probably for that reason.
> 
> Always wanted a diesel, but not anymore. Gassers have a lot more power these days, and seem to last at least 200k with cheap routine maintenance.


I wouldn't say no one! Sure your home owner dealer will not bother with it due to volume issues.You have to have right connections. Mack, Izuzu and others have nice Commercial leasing packages.


----------



## Lightningllc

newhere;1600718 said:


> Wow you guys make me feel real good considering I just got in late last night with a 6.0 on the trailer. Truck is mint, not a lick of rust and low miles though.I can turn wrenches so I'm not to worried


come on let's see the pics, Is it a 2 tone brown truck????


----------



## newhere

Lightningllc;1600779 said:


> come on let's see the pics, Is it a 2 tone brown truck????


you know it!!!!! with red dirt in the tires!! When your ready to roll out of Michigan you let me know and i will parade down with you. Not loving Michigan like i use to.

Boy did those Kentucky hills make me sweat a little bit, the truckers are insane doing 80mph down them. I wouldnt want to make that trip in any truck other then a D-max with a allison, that tranny is the only thing that kept me from crapping myself. The semi's would fly down the hills and then fall on their faces going right back up the next one at 30-40mph, my engine was 30-50% load on it and just powered right by no problems. Got 13mpg empty and 10mpgs loaded. Not bad.

Sad part is that those are probably baby hills compared to out west.


----------



## hogggman

I have leased many 3/4 ton trucks I even leased a used f350 oh and I love my 6.0 but I have fixed all the weak points the motor is bullet proof in medium duty trucks and busses but they had to add a bunch of stuff in the pickups and chassis cabs because they are under different emissions laws which made the motors run hot causing head gasket and egr failures as well as other problems


----------



## caitlyncllc

newhere;1600789 said:


> you know it!!!!! with red dirt in the tires!! When your ready to roll out of Michigan you let me know and i will parade down with you. Not loving Michigan like i use to.
> 
> Boy did those Kentucky hills make me sweat a little bit, the truckers are insane doing 80mph down them. I wouldnt want to make that trip in any truck other then a D-max with a allison, that tranny is the only thing that kept me from crapping myself. The semi's would fly down the hills and then fall on their faces going right back up the next one at 30-40mph, my engine was 30-50% load on it and just powered right by no problems. Got 13mpg empty and 10mpgs loaded. Not bad.
> 
> Sad part is that those are probably baby hills compared to out west.


You havnt even seen a mountain till you have been in the rockies.


----------



## dfd9

caitlyncllc;1600804 said:


> You havnt even seen a mountain till you have been in the rockies.


I've been from Utah through Alberta and everywhere in between. You're correct.

The hills of Kentucky and Tennessee are pretty interesting though.


----------



## Lightningllc

newhere;1600789 said:


> you know it!!!!! with red dirt in the tires!! When your ready to roll out of Michigan you let me know and i will parade down with you. Not loving Michigan like i use to.
> 
> Boy did those Kentucky hills make me sweat a little bit, the truckers are insane doing 80mph down them. I wouldnt want to make that trip in any truck other then a D-max with a allison, that tranny is the only thing that kept me from crapping myself. The semi's would fly down the hills and then fall on their faces going right back up the next one at 30-40mph, my engine was 30-50% load on it and just powered right by no problems. Got 13mpg empty and 10mpgs loaded. Not bad.
> 
> Sad part is that those are probably baby hills compared to out west.


I Drove out to wyoming pulling a 28' enclosed with 6 sleds in it, Driving a 99 f250 diesel, the tetons, yellowstone and montana mountains are a little sketchy pulling loads.

I pulled my 38 foot fifth wheel through the smokey mountains with my 6.4 that sucked!!!


----------



## redskinsfan34

rjstone4;1600716 said:


> Did we lose our weather guy!!!???


He probably doesn't want to hear any of Ray Ray's crap crap.


----------



## Luther

Theft alert!

A storage container we have staged in the Southfield area was broken into within the past 24 hours.

Quite a few Epoke and SnowEx drop spreaders were stolen by lowlife bottom feeders.

If you would be so kind to let me know if any here is approached by someone to purchase them, or if you hear of anyone trying to sell them.

Thank you


----------



## Lightningllc

Jim,

You guys are having bad luck this year, Sorry to hear it!!:realmad::realmad:


----------



## eatonpaving

*express where you at*

we need to know if this rain tonight is going to turn into snow.......thanks.


----------



## caitlyncllc

Jim- sorry to hear about that. Seems to be a lot of that going on this year. 

Weatherman says rain changing to snow and colder temps for fenton tonight - last i heard anyway.


----------



## Superior L & L

caitlyncllc;1601004 said:


> Jim- sorry to hear about that. Seems to be a lot of that going on this year.
> 
> Weatherman says rain changing to snow and colder temps for fenton tonight - last i heard anyway.


Sound like a salting or two


----------



## Lightningllc

Sounds like little salt tonight. Little birdie told me


----------



## snowman6

Sorry to hear about that Jim, can't even imagine a world without low life scum taking what they are too lazy to work for.

As far as the weather I just heard a possible salting in the am and then snow showers and possible squalls throughout the day tomorrow that could put down a quick inch or so like on Saturday.


----------



## TJSNOW

The Bigger Scum is the one Buying the Stolen equipment.............


----------



## hobbyjeep

Any updates on weather for next 24 hours along I-696 (Howell to Warren)?


----------



## Lightningllc

It's raining on us 23 and silver lake road.


----------



## Superior L & L

No talking about rain ! This thread is about snow


----------



## caitlyncllc

hobbyjeep;1601146 said:


> Any updates on weather for next 24 hours along I-696 (Howell to Warren)?


Its gonna be dark from now till the morning. Then its slowly gonna get light. 
I look at weather.com, noaa.com, accuweather- if you just want entertainment and not real forecasting, weatherunderground, channel 4 or 7 or 12 or the local radio station. 
Sometimes i just go outside and smell the air. Smells like rain.


----------



## TJSNOW

Superior L & L;1601198 said:


> No talking about rain ! This thread is about snow


What aboot Beer................


----------



## caitlyncllc

Im not trying to be rude, but seriously- who were you asking? I find it annoying that people come here looking for a specific forecast for their area. This is not a weather forum. Its networking. Talk about trucks, plows, jobs, whine about bad employees, talk about the weather- sure. But do your own due diligence and at least have some input into the conversation.


----------



## Superior L & L

Beer is good in any situation. Just dont get too drunk and start talking about rain


----------



## TJSNOW

Superior L & L;1601267 said:


> Beer is good in any situation. Just dont get too drunk and start talking about rain


Or Religion.........:salute:


----------



## MJK

I know pricing is always a touchy subject but I was wondering, when you see those larger sites that have a monster front end loader with a big ole box plow on it, are those seasonal contracts as a rule? I just don't understand how the contractor makes the monthly rental payment on that loader.


----------



## Superior L & L

Sweet lets talk about snow. From what I know most loaders are matched to the contract. If the loader owner preferred hourly then it would be suited to a per push or per hour situation. We're as if the Equipement owner wanted a monthly payment or monthly retainer then it would be placed on a fixed monthly contract lot. Up here most guys don't want to truck their Equipement across town and have it sitting in a lot all winter with no guaranteed $


----------



## terrapro

MJK;1601279 said:


> I know pricing is always a touchy subject but I was wondering, when you see those larger sites that have a monster front end loader with a big ole box plow on it, are those seasonal contracts as a rule? I just don't understand how the contractor makes the monthly rental payment on that loader.


Seasonals are based on averages so it doesn't matter. You make $60k for that loader for the season or you make $3k per push, what's the difference? $60k seasonal you atleast know you can make the payment every month. FYI numbers are just for informatioanal purposes and might not fit every situation....sp stupid phone.


----------



## terrapro

Wow temp bumped up to 44deg here. Is it going to fall far enough down for a salt?


----------



## bln

So, what is the weather supposed to do?


----------



## Lightningllc

MJK;1601279 said:


> I know pricing is always a touchy subject but I was wondering, when you see those larger sites that have a monster front end loader with a big ole box plow on it, are those seasonal contracts as a rule? I just don't understand how the contractor makes the monthly rental payment on that loader.


My sites that have loaders on them have a guaranteed minimum snow or no snow and everything is per push from there. I'm not putting a $75000 machine with a 10' box on a site and it doesn't snow, I need some money to cover cost's and pay a guy aleast something to stay loyal to that loader and not look for a job.


----------



## MJK

Superior L & L;1601289 said:


> Sweet lets talk about snow. From what I know most loaders are matched to the contract. If the loader owner preferred hourly then it would be suited to a per push or per hour situation. We're as if the Equipement owner wanted a monthly payment or monthly retainer then it would be placed on a fixed monthly contract lot. Up here most guys don't want to truck their Equipement across town and have it sitting in a lot all winter with no guaranteed $


Would you be able to expand on the monthly retainer?



terrapro;1601296 said:


> Seasonals are based on averages so it doesn't matter. You make $60k for that loader for the season or you make $3k per push, what's the difference? $60k seasonal you atleast know you can make the payment every month. FYI numbers are just for informatioanle purposes and might not fight every situation.


This is why I was confused. You could be paying $14,000 for the seaon long rental on the loader and only push 7 times that season. Seems like a large risk for the contractor. Or is that just a very large per push cost then?

Thanks for the help guys. I appreciate it.


----------



## MJK

Lightningllc;1601321 said:


> My sites that have loaders on them have a guaranteed minimum snow or no snow and everything is per push from there. I'm not putting a $75000 machine with a 10' box on a site and it doesn't snow, I need some money to cover cost's and pay a guy aleast something to stay loyal to that loader and not look for a job.


So that is the monthly retainer that is paid to you to break even on the cost of the loader to sit, then you charge x per push ontop of the monthly fee?


----------



## Lightningllc

Lets say your loader is $1500 a month you should get at least a general fee of $4500 and that could include 2 plows and then everything after the 2 pushes is per push. It all depends on the site and prices. Every site is different but alot of guys are renting and need to cover costs.


----------



## Superior L & L

There is a larger contractor around here that would pay $1000 month for 4 mths and that covered up to 12 hours per mth of pushing. This would cover a loader back hoe, labor and fuel. He provides the pusher. To me the Equipement guy is getting the shaft, but what do I know. I hear he has dudes hunting him down to hire them


----------



## MJK

Good info. Thanks so much for the help guys. I have a better understanding of how this works now.


----------



## Lightningllc

Ok alarms set for 3-4-5-6. Lets see if it drys up in the morning. Looks like the hourly has it dropping at 7 am. Lovely.


----------



## Adamck83

MJK;1601279 said:


> I know pricing is always a touchy subject but I was wondering, when you see those larger sites that have a monster front end loader with a big ole box plow on it, are those seasonal contracts as a rule? I just don't understand how the contractor makes the monthly rental payment on that loader.


I am by no means an expert on the business end, but I know there are a ton of variables that play into this situation. I have wondered the same thing in the past, I'm learning that a lot of the loaders you see parked out there are excavating companies who subcontract for the prime contractor and are paid hourly, yes I know this varies as well. My brother works for a landscape contractor, they have a site with 4 or 5 larger loaders which are subcontracted and paid somewhere between 150 or 200/hr. I don't know how much the original contract goes for, but if you look at this winter and last winter and how much we have actually had to plow, they are making more money if they sub out the loader work rather then rent 4 or 5 loaders with a monthly rent payment between 3-5000 each +fuel+insurance. In the end I guess it all depends on the contract. 
Don't quote me on the hourly rate either, but that is the ball park rate.


----------



## terrapro

Lightningllc;1601390 said:


> Ok alarms set for 3-4-5-6. Lets see if it drys up in the morning. Looks like the hourly has it dropping at 7 am. Lovely.


I am going to wake up at 4 load up with salt and coffee, go park in the way in my first lot and fall asleep and then wait for someone to crash into me because of the ice. Then I will know it's time to salt.


----------



## Metro Lawn

Go to bed, nothing is going to stick except maybe to cars and grass.


----------



## Moonlighter

It's still a rain event for the moment, if anyone got up to check.


----------



## Green Glacier

Temp,s falling pretty fast


----------



## Lightningllc

Still wet over here in Brighton. Not sure how this is gonna play out.


----------



## Moonlighter

I still got 40 degree pavement temps at the moment.


----------



## Green Glacier

air temp lansing droped 42 to 35 in hour and half


----------



## terrapro

43 deg here in Howell.wait now its 36.


----------



## caitlyncllc

Warm and beeezy in Fenton. Looks like a mid morning salt- if the wind doesn't dry it off. Weather.com and noaa calling for 1 inch of snow for the day today.


----------



## caitlyncllc

So whats your opinion on transmission flushes? I bought my dodge dually when it had 160k. It has 200k now. Trans shop says if they do a trans flush it might make the tranny puke because of the detergents in the new oil. I want to get it done, but dont want to buy a new trans right at the moment.
Thoughts?


----------



## PowersTree

caitlyncllc;1601553 said:


> So whats your opinion on transmission flushes? I bought my dodge dually when it had 160k. It has 200k now. Trans shop says if they do a trans flush it might make the tranny puke because of the detergents in the new oil. I want to get it done, but dont want to buy a new trans right at the moment.
> Thoughts?


I'm not a fan of doing a flush, unless it has been done regularly. I personally just change the fluid in the pan, and the filter every fall.


----------



## PowersTree

Is it spring yet? I am so ready to go back to work full time!! My woman is driving me absolutely crazy. 

I do as much as possible trying to help around the house, but it is never enough. If she only knew how easy she does have it. I remember as a kid, my mom did EVERYTHING.


----------



## Moonlighter

caitlyncllc;1601553 said:


> So whats your opinion on transmission flushes? I bought my dodge dually when it had 160k. It has 200k now. Trans shop says if they do a trans flush it might make the tranny puke because of the detergents in the new oil. I want to get it done, but dont want to buy a new trans right at the moment.
> Thoughts?


I'm with Neil on this one, ill drop the pan, change the fluid and filter, I also throw a quart down it while open. i do it when the fluid smells burnt, or if the truck has had a lot of weight on it for a season. The magnet in the bottom of the pan does a good job of collecting shavings. It is true you can mess it up flushing it if it has never been flushed, I have had good luck doing my way.


----------



## Moonlighter

Just got a coffee at speedway, telegraph and Dixie are a bit wet but drying out and no ice for now.


----------



## alpine627

*Trans*

I agree no flush just change fluid and filter. I also add lucas trans additive to 
help reduce heat in transmission. Heat is the killer.


----------



## eatonpaving

caitlyncllc;1601553 said:


> So whats your opinion on transmission flushes? I bought my dodge dually when it had 160k. It has 200k now. Trans shop says if they do a trans flush it might make the tranny puke because of the detergents in the new oil. I want to get it done, but dont want to buy a new trans right at the moment.
> Thoughts?


dont change the fluid, the trans shop is right...its rare to have the shop tell you that, thats why it only costs 14.99 to have it changed, worked at Deweys trans in garden city for 5 years, best thing to do is leave it be....


----------



## Superior L & L

Just cruised around, and everything is wet, not slick. Local abc station is showing we will not be at freezing till noon. By then everything will have dried up with this wind advisory.


----------



## Lightningllc

Ok bring on spring.


----------



## TGS Inc.

Superior L & L;1601575 said:


> Just cruised around, and everything is wet, not slick. Local abc station is showing we will not be at freezing till noon. By then everything will have dried up with this wind advisory.


Yeah but don't forget about what's coming at us on the radar...


----------



## Lightningllc

Radar looks impressive. Illinois is completely covered. Wish our weather guy was still around.


----------



## terrapro

Lightningllc;1601587 said:


> Radar looks impressive. Illinois is completely covered. Wish our weather guy was still around.


Second that. High 30's next week, I think I smell spring


----------



## Superior L & L

TGS Inc.;1601579 said:


> Yeah but don't forget about what's coming at us on the radar...


Im good with the radar. There would have been nothing worse than all this rain freezing at 7:00am. Every customer would call thinking we all sleeping since there would be no time to service everyone by opening time


----------



## terrapro

Yep. I would have rather not dealt with that, I'll take a light salt after lunch over ice right at open.


----------



## terrapro

Scratch that ice forming NOW.


----------



## caitlyncllc

Little balls of white appearing on my deck. Must be getting colder.


----------



## caitlyncllc

Almost fell on my butt on the ice in the driveway walking to the truck. Guess its time to go take a peek.


----------



## thandrinos

Plymouth and levan just changed to freezing rain / flurries


----------



## TKO1

I need my forecast fix.


----------



## caitlyncllc

County truck just went by fenton salting on us23.


----------



## tsnap

caitlyncllc;1601553 said:


> So whats your opinion on transmission flushes? I bought my dodge dually when it had 160k. It has 200k now. Trans shop says if they do a trans flush it might make the tranny puke because of the detergents in the new oil. I want to get it done, but dont want to buy a new trans right at the moment.
> Thoughts?


I own and operate a full service repair shop in Wayne. I agree with your trans shop. If the vehicle has had regular changes or flushes I would say go for it, however if it has not doing a trans flush usually ends with disturbing the debris in the trans and creating more issues than you had if any before the flush. I also reccommend making sure you use the correct fluid as reccommended by the manufacturer for the trans. Many people believe all trans fluids are the same, but they are most definately not!


----------



## Superior L & L

Slick as a s.o.b in flint


----------



## ACutAbovemi

Roads in commerce are fine, but lots are in need of a light salt


----------



## Lightningllc

Holy frick is it icy in new Hudson. Concrete is drying up


----------



## Luther

Even treated sites in Howell will be recovered soon if this keeps up.

Kind of surprised how many sites this way haven't been touched yet. Not sure what they're waiting for.


----------



## redskinsfan34

If you've got0 tolerance sites in a2 you better get here fast!


----------



## cuttingedge13

I hate day time salt runs........ I'm scared of DOT


----------



## terrapro

TCLA;1601735 said:


> Even treated sites in Howell will be recovered soon if this keeps up.
> 
> Kind of surprised how many sites this way haven't been touched yet. Not sure what they're waiting for.


I was just going to post the same thing Jim. Howell looks like treated lots are covering back up. The wind seems to be the culprit. I am glad I noticed and went out right away this morning, that ice formed fast.


----------



## saltoftheearth

Even treated surfaces icy in Oak Park


----------



## Lightningllc

I'm noticing hardly any lots salted. Mine are almost done. Sidewalk guys have a long day.


----------



## bln

Hey Justin, why would your sidewalk guys have a long day? Didn't you just acquire a bunch of Epoke spreaders?


----------



## snowman6

TCLA;1601735 said:


> Even treated sites in Howell will be recovered soon if this keeps up.
> 
> Kind of surprised how many sites this way haven't been touched yet. Not sure what they're waiting for.


They are waiting to plow....HAHAHA


----------



## NewImgLwn&Lndsc

Lots went from uncovered to covered in about 5 min here in Livonia. Snowing really hard.


----------



## terrapro

My stuff is holding just fine from the salt this morning. 

I just talked with a customer that has her second home over in Holland and she said another 6-8" today for them.


----------



## terrapro

bln;1601817 said:


> Hey Justin, why would your sidewalk guys have a long day? Didn't you just acquire a bunch of Epoke spreaders?


Ah oh!


----------



## Lightningllc

bln;1601817 said:


> Hey Justin, why would your sidewalk guys have a long day? Didn't you just acquire a bunch of Epoke spreaders?


Funny. There working great maybe it will cut down on labor.

I have a feeling a couple Obama supporters have alot easier salting route.


----------



## bln

Obama supporters don't have to work.


----------



## Lightningllc

When I left the shop it was wet when I return it is dry. Maybe that was a bad call.


----------



## terrapro

For Howell it was absolutely needed.


----------



## Milwaukee

caitlyncllc;1601553 said:


> So whats your opinion on transmission flushes? I bought my dodge dually when it had 160k. It has 200k now. Trans shop says if they do a trans flush it might make the tranny puke because of the detergents in the new oil. I want to get it done, but dont want to buy a new trans right at the moment.
> Thoughts?


If it was me and known that Dodge transmission aren't best. I would listen to that Trans shop. Wait when trans died and do rebuilt it then do ever 30K miles.

Had couple fleet that I change for first time at 150K and other one at 180K. No issue so I was lucky. Fluid were BROWN. I use cheapest supertech 1 gallons Meron it was fine. Had in my E350 still work good 30K miles. It amazing how people would spend $7 quarts while it hold 25-30 quarts VS cheap 1 gallon $11.


----------



## terrapro

How would it be possible to run a stainless 1.5-1.8 Vbox in a mid 90's chevy 1500? Just the salter weights 700-800lbs.


----------



## Milwaukee

terrapro;1601850 said:


> How would it be possible to run a stainless 1.5-1.8 Vbox in a mid 90's chevy 1500? Just the salter weights 700-800lbs.


U could get away for emergency only. Still it going ruin 10 bolt rear axle on 1500.

My meyer stainless 2 yard spreader is 1,045 pound


----------



## Lightningllc

Dan I need a 4:56 for a 10 bolt.


----------



## terrapro

Milwaukee;1601851 said:


> U could get away for emergency only. Still it going ruin 10 bolt rear axle on 1500.
> 
> My meyer stainless 2 yard spreader is 1,045 pound


No I don't want to, I saw a green chevy step/sportside with a 6ft stainless in back and was surprised someone would be ballsy enough to do that.



Lightningllc;1601861 said:


> Dan I need a 4:56 for a 10 bolt.


I knew that was you!


----------



## Lightningllc

Me. I need it for a sand toy. I have a 14 bolt 4:56 with Detroit locker.


----------



## TJSNOW

Lightningllc;1601875 said:


> Me. I need it for a sand toy. I have a 14 bolt 4:56 with Detroit locker.


Nothing better than Beer and High Horsepower toys..........................


----------



## NewImgLwn&Lndsc

Anyone have conditions in commerce? Seems north of 5 mile here everything was wet,some lots semi dry


----------



## Moonlighter

It's hit or miss in Pontiac, Waterford and Clarkston. Spotty Ice patches except shiny asphalt was ice.


----------



## Lightningllc

TJSNOW;1601876 said:


> Nothing better than Beer and High Horsepower toys..........................


It's the only thing that keeps me happy happy happy.

Thinking of buying a Harley. My dad bought a v-rod last fall, I need excitement to balance those bad weeks.


----------



## grassmaster06

I got a real nice harley a few years back ,but for some reason I put more miles on my mowers .I try to ride whenever I can but with kids ,wife and business it sits a lot .hopefully this season I can rely on my guys more and ride .


----------



## firelwn82

What in Sam Hell happened to Express?? :realmad: He's the only weather person I listen to.... Whether right or wrong he was still more right than wrong..... The local weather idiots just fill you with crap most of the time. Atleast express would give it facts and reasoning and would give great detail when asked upon...


----------



## terrapro

Coming down at a real good clip again. I thought this was done?


----------



## Lightningllc

firelwn82;1602025 said:


> What in Sam Hell happened to Express?? :realmad: He's the only weather person I listen to.... Whether right or wrong he was still more right than wrong..... The local weather idiots just fill you with crap most of the time. Atleast express would give it facts and reasoning and would give great detail when asked upon...


Maybe you should ask the other guys, I think ryan is on a break for awhile.


----------



## wondo

grassmaster06;1601942 said:


> I got a real nice harley a few years back ,but for some reason I put more miles on my mowers .I try to ride whenever I can but with kids ,wife and business it sits a lot .hopefully this season I can rely on my guys more and ride .


I've got a garage full of crotch rockets and I maybe rode 750 miles all last season. It seemed like every time I wasn't working I still needed to take the truck because I needed to pick something up on the way to where I was going. **** I only got up north with the dirtbike three weekends. I guess if my priorities are switching from fun to building my business in my mid 20's I'm not doing all that bad.


----------



## Lightningllc

Gonna be one of those nights again:realmad::realmad:


----------



## Lightningllc

This is how I feel on days like today!!


----------



## snowman6

terrapro;1602030 said:


> Coming down at a real good clip again. I thought this was done?


Coming down very light in milford but it is starting to collect.


----------



## terrapro

snowman6;1602050 said:


> Coming down very light in milford but it is starting to collect.


It looks like the sun will be down once it hits you guys out east and I wouldn't be suprised to see some accumulation. But what do I know.


----------



## snowman6

Looks like the snow for Thursday night into Friday is starting to strengthen just a bit...hopefully it gets even stronger.


----------



## NewImgLwn&Lndsc

Lightningllc;1602036 said:


> Maybe you should ask the other guys, I think ryan is on a break for awhile.


Between the custom forecast requests and certain people giving him crap, I dont blame him. I have been getting my weather fixes through accuweather forums and americanwx forums..sucks though,its alot of reading lol


----------



## snowman6

NewImgLwn&Lndsc;1602062 said:


> Between the custom forecast requests and certain people giving him crap, I dont blame him. I have been getting my weather fixes through accuweather forums and americanwx forums..sucks though,its alot of reading lol


If your a member of Facebook try looking up terry swails he is a weather guy for chicago I think but atleast he post pictures like xpress. He types a lot but if you look at the pictures yoy can get the drift and wont have to read as much..


----------



## terrapro

Wow I bet you guys are going to love this when it blows your way. This is some nasty stuff. Can't wait for it to be out of here.


----------



## wondo

Just drove through a good squall between 59 and Clyde on 23


----------



## firelwn82

Lightningllc;1602036 said:


> Maybe you should ask the other guys, I think ryan is on a break for awhile.


Some people are just ignorant and need to grow up a little or a lot. Take that as you will people....:salute:


----------



## Lightningllc

I was in the basement for a hour. Yup cole your right. Another salting round tonight.


----------



## snowman6

Lightningllc;1602086 said:


> I was in the basement for a hour. Yup cole your right. Another salting round tonight.


Coming down good and fully coated in milford


----------



## snowman6

One of those whiteouts just came through Brighton put down a quick half inch or more in spots


----------



## cgrappler135

Just drove thru all our Livonia lots and the salt is holding up so far, but if it keeps up im sure we'll need another salting in th A.M.


----------



## thandrinos

Plymouth rd from Farmington to levan saw only 2 or 3 lots that didn't need attention..


----------



## redskinsfan34

Half inch down in Dexter.hope that's it.


----------



## TGS Inc.

Anyone know of a 24 hour tire company that does road side serrvice?? Thanks!


----------



## Allor Outdoor

TGS Inc.;1602477 said:


> Anyone know of a 24 hour tire company that does road side serrvice?? Thanks!


Diamond Tire...Livonia off of Eckles


----------



## TGS Inc.

Allor Outdoor;1602485 said:


> Diamond Tire...Livonia off of Eckles


Thanks for the help!!


----------



## Lightningllc

Snows blowing off non salted surfaces. Very light snow, full app down and half was melted from yesterday morning.


----------



## cuttingedge13

Coming down pretty good in Wixom....... If I wanted lake effect snow I would live by a lake!


----------



## bln

Coming down at a good clip in Southfield.


----------



## wondo

Just finished salting heavier in farmington and Southfield. I hope it holds up I could go for a nap.


----------



## dfd9

cuttingedge13;1602536 said:


> Coming down pretty good in Wixom....... If I wanted lake effect snow I would live by a lake!


Not sure if you were aware, but MI is a peninsula, surrounded by water on 3 sides. :laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## hosejockey4506

Fenton has nothing. Howell is completely covered along with Milford.


----------



## TJSNOW

dfd9;1602547 said:


> Not sure if you were aware, but MI is a peninsula, surrounded by water on 3 sides. :laughing::laughing::laughing::


We are. Almost an Island.............


----------



## terrapro

I could swear NOAA said 2" of snow for Friday this morning before I left...was I dreaming?


----------



## caitlyncllc

Noaa also said an an inch of snow yesterday and another inch last night, and i squeaked out one salting yesterday morning and had no reason to leave the house this am. A dusting or 2 inches - apparently the same thing.


----------



## Lightningllc

That snow band setup right from Howell to Farmington. What fun that was. My guys salted til 2 am. Then my sidewalk guys call and say the sites are covering up I head out at 5 am. Fun fun. 

Makes me so happy happy happy. Jack


----------



## redskinsfan34

caitlyncllc;1602610 said:


> Noaa also said an an inch of snow yesterday and another inch last night, and i squeaked out one salting yesterday morning and had no reason to leave the house this am. A dusting or 2 inches - apparently the same thing.


We've gone from 3 systems in a week producing up to 30" of snow to a couple salt runs. WTF.


----------



## dfd9

redskinsfan34;1602729 said:


> We've gone from 3 systems in a week producing up to 30" of snow to a couple salt runs. WTF.


Makes me:

Happy, Happy, Happy


----------



## Lightningllc

Hey. I'm counting the days to duck dynasty. 

Makes me happy happy happy. 

Back in nam, jack.


----------



## snowman6

terrapro;1602605 said:


> I could swear NOAA said 2" of snow for Friday this morning before I left...was I dreaming?


Cole your not dreaming. The storm is rebounding towards a push...


----------



## Superior L & L

snowman6;1602768 said:


> Cole your not dreaming. The storm is rebounding towards a push...


Stop talking like that. I want to be done for the year


----------



## TGS Inc.

Love these phone calls. 

I bid on a site this year. Didn't get it. It's right near us, would have been a great fit. Apparently they went with a seasonal contract with a competitor who's price looked lower. Our price included salt. His seasonal didn't, it was per ton, per time. 

Contractor didn't show up at all for a 3-4" snowfall. This was around Christmas and it is a place of worship. Showed up the next day. Then this contractor proceeded to salt a small lot (1/2 acre or slightly less) and bill them for....... 4 TONS of salt!! WOW! They received a bill for $ 400.00 for a salting of a 1/2 acre lot.

She called me to say she was sorry they didn't go with us (that always makes ya feel kinda good) but wants us to take over for the summer work....Cool!!


----------



## Frankland

Seriously WTF! I get a call from a a municipal client one day that we are not putting enough salt down on sidewalks ...... Then I get a call this morning that we are putting too much salt down .... Seriously you can't win!!!! It's a damn seasonal contract, why complain!


----------



## caitlyncllc

Guessin the snow we were supposed to get moved north. My brother lives/works up by Michigan Tech and he said that Tech is closed today for only the 5th time in its history. They got 30" of snow in the last couple of days. 15 below windchill, blowing and drifting snow. Doesn't sound like too much fun.


----------



## cuttingedge13

dfd9;1602547 said:


> Not sure if you were aware, but MI is a peninsula, surrounded by water on 3 sides. :laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:


You know what I mean....this ain't Buffalo or Cleveland or Grand Rapids!


----------



## caitlyncllc

Weather.com talking about "winter storm Q" really pounding the plains the next couple of days. Amazing how close Ryan was 10 days ago on these storms..... The storms are around, just not exactly on top of us. Weather guessers that are forecasting these storms today are saying "there is still a lot to be worked out on these storms"... they don't know today where the storms are gonna do what, but Ryan stuck his neck out a long time ago to let us know they were coming. 
My hats off to you sir, if you are out there is cyberspace somehere.
Mark


----------



## dfd9

cuttingedge13;1602818 said:


> You know what I mean....this ain't Buffalo or Cleveland or Grand Rapids!


 Thumbs Up


----------



## bln

Where are you guys seeing the storm getting stronger for Thursday?


----------



## terrapro

bln;1602852 said:


> Where are you guys seeing the storm getting stronger for Thursday?


Thats what I was saying is this morning NOAA said 2" and now it doesn't.


----------



## PowersTree

caitlyncllc;1602823 said:


> Weather.com talking about "winter storm Q" really pounding the plains the next couple of days. Amazing how close Ryan was 10 days ago on these storms..... The storms are around, just not exactly on top of us. Weather guessers that are forecasting these storms today are saying "there is still a lot to be worked out on these storms"... they don't know today where the storms are gonna do what, but Ryan stuck his neck out a long time ago to let us know they were coming.
> My hats off to you sir, if you are out there is cyberspace somehere.
> Mark


I agree completely. I would rather prepare for worst case scenario, and have it not materialize exactly like forecasted, than to be blindsided by it.


----------



## snowfighter83

Lightningllc;1602745 said:


> Hey. I'm counting the days to duck dynasty.
> 
> Makes me happy happy happy.
> 
> Back in nam, jack.


what about duck dynasty? you should see my beard i got going. lol is that new dump you got a 450. what salter did you put on it. how bout plow im thinking a wideout..


----------



## Lightningllc

snowfighter83;1602883 said:


> what about duck dynasty? you should see my beard i got going. lol is that new dump you got a 450. what salter did you put on it. how bout plow im thinking a wideout..


My favorite show. My kinda people!!!!!

450, full hydro, under tailgate spreader, 9'2" Vxt.


----------



## Metro Lawn

caitlyncllc;1602788 said:


> Guessin the snow we were supposed to get moved north. My brother lives/works up by Michigan Tech and he said that Tech is closed today for only the 5th time in its history. They got 30" of snow in the last couple of days. 15 below windchill, blowing and drifting snow. Doesn't sound like too much fun.


My buddy goes to Michigan Tech. Sent me a few pics.


----------



## TJSNOW

Metro Lawn;1602888 said:


> My buddy goes to Michigan Tech. Sent me a few pics.


They do get some snow up there...200"+ a year.....


----------



## snowfighter83

firelwn82;1602085 said:


> Some people are just ignorant and need to grow up a little or a lot. Take that as you will people....:salute:


plowsite sucks without ryan!


----------



## Superior L & L

TJSNOW;1602915 said:


> They do get some snow up there...200"+ a year.....


I talked to some contractors up in Marquette and they base seasonals on 70+ pushes


----------



## snowfighter83

Lightningllc;1602886 said:


> My favorite show. My kinda people!!!!!
> 
> 450, full hydro, under tailgate spreader, 9'2" Vxt.


lol. hey man. i would love to go hang out with em. hey i meant the brand. buyers?
( si imitation hey.) anyway jus wondering i think i may want one with the spinner in the middle. what do you think of that versus off to the side?

edit lmao i jus noticed you put the hey in yours to.lol


----------



## TJSNOW

Superior L & L;1602924 said:


> I talked to some contractors up in Marquette and they base seasonals on 70+ pushes


70 Pushes and 0 Saltings...........


----------



## Lightningllc

I own 3 buyers stainless steel direct drive under tailgate buyers. 
I would not by the side throw spreader.


----------



## TJSNOW

Lightningllc;1602969 said:


> I own 3 buyers stainless steel direct drive under tailgate buyers.
> I would not by the side throw spreader.


What about twin spinner undertailgate????....Would you own one of them?????


----------



## A&LSiteService

snowfighter83;1602941 said:


> lol. hey man. i would love to go hang out with em. hey i meant the brand. buyers?
> ( si imitation hey.) anyway jus wondering i think i may want one with the spinner in the middle. what do you think of that versus off to the side?
> 
> edit lmao i jus noticed you put the hey in yours to.lol


I have a 550 with a wideout, central hydros and a Henderson replacement tailgate spreader with the discharge and spinner in the middle, it spreads like a vbox. I love that truck, it's the best all in one package I've ever used.


----------



## caitlyncllc

This has nothing to do with snow. But i find it funny. I'm not much of a Shatner fan, but i do like my guns!

http://stufffromjudy.posterous.com/best-commercial-shatner-ever-did-i-unconditio


----------



## A&LSiteService

caitlyncllc;1602980 said:


> This has nothing to do with snow. But i find it funny. I'm not much of a Shatner fan, but i do like my guns!
> 
> http://stufffromjudy.posterous.com/best-commercial-shatner-ever-did-i-unconditio


That was great!


----------



## snowfighter83

A&LSiteService;1602976 said:


> I have a 550 with a wideout, central hydros and a Henderson replacement tailgate spreader with the discharge and spinner in the middle, it spreads like a vbox. I love that truck, it's the best all in one package I've ever used.


yup! this is what im thinking. thanks.


----------



## TheXpress2002

First and foremost this site has always been about helping each other out weather it be in a situation of a break down, help with contract advice, new leads, or a simple place to b__ about our daily issues in life. There are some really good people here and there are some that just flat out make this site like a 3rd grade classroom. We are all grown adults here and why certain people feel they need to throw their weight around with how big their d___ are is beyond me. I try my best at helping the people of this site with some understanding the potential heads up of weather that could be upon us. Again like I have stated 1,578 times I did not go to college for 6 years and study meteorology. Those that have I tip my hat to because of the s__ they have to go through and work so hard to get where they are at and the ungrateful nature the public reactions to their work. Now that being said those that are in a position to make these forecasts have to take into account the "media factor" that they string us along in not giving us the full details of what is to come until the last minute, hence why I do what I do. 

When I post here I tell it straight as it is. If I happen to catch lighting in a bottle 14 days out so be it. If I fail miserably and look like a complete idiot so be it. I am more than willing to discuss and give reasoning as to why certain things can happen or reasons why I state what I state, but I am tired of the blastings I take afterwards from those that have no wish to carry on an adult conversation or those that have no clue as to why certain things happen the way they did and blast me for the forecast. What also needs to be realized is I am not going to be giving street by street forecasts. With what weather we have been experiencing a couple miles makes or breaks a forecast. Perfect example was last night of the 12 mile corridor was a heavy salting you go down 4 miles south and barely a flurry. So please take into consideration before you call me out that if I say the 96 corridor and you are a mile south and get nothing dont act like a hard a__ and blast me. If you dont want to see what I have to say there is a little drop down box below my name; click ignore and move on, you honestly are not hurting my feelings.

By no means do I want this to come off as a pity party or an atta boy here is your pat on the back because I dont need it. What I want is for this forum to get back to the true intention of helping a fellow individual out.

Now......

This week was an "ABSOLUTE BUST" and I am sorry if vacations were ruined, you missed your hot date, or your bunko night was canceled because of my forecast. What was being spit out by the models last week would have been historic and epic for our area. All hope though is not lost for a push on Friday of 1-3 inches for the area with help from Lake Michigan. Mixing issues may arise south of 96 but should not last very long.

Looking ahead to next week. A slop system will effect the area early in the week. One model on crack has an all out snowstorm but is currently the outlier and I have discounted it. Besides that nothing else of interest as the models are struggling with a pattern change so it will take a few days to iron out. 

Winter isnt going away anytime soon, just sit tight.


----------



## Lightningllc

Well said sir!!!!


----------



## bln

December 28, Ryan said 6+", I plowed 6-8". Local weather called for 2-4". Two weeks Ryan was calling for 4-6, local guys called for 2-4. I plowed 5". I for one am VERY appreciative of what you do and can't thank you enough. Welcome back.


----------



## A&LSiteService

Welcome back Ryan, no one is right all the time but as always thank you for trying to give us a "heads up" of what may happen. The fact you take time out of you're day to do this for the most part, total strangers is admirable.
Thanks again,
Andy


----------



## TJSNOW

My winter vacation was Ruined because of you Ryan............My Beer consumption has been cut in half due to your forecast....Now, i'm trying to play catch-up....I will Never forgive you.............:laughing::laughing:





Who cares what others say,,,Stay true to yourself..............:salute:


----------



## alpine627

*Weather*

Your insight is always appreciated.

thx again Ryan


----------



## chad1234

I lurk plow site for your forecasts primarily... Everyone asks where I get my forecast info from and I just smile and say there's this guy online and when he says its gonna snow you better be ready.

Thanks for sharing


----------



## Superior L & L

Chad,that's the same with me. I've got two or three dudes that will text me and ask me what "my guy" online is saying about a upcoming storm. Ryan's got a following that he doesn't even know about.


----------



## dfd9

Metro Lawn;1602888 said:


> My buddy goes to Michigan Tech. Sent me a few pics.


Holy schnikey's!



TheXpress2002;1603066 said:


> First and foremost this site has always been about helping each other out weather it be in a situation of a break down, help with contract advice, new leads, or a simple place to b__ about our daily issues in life. There are some really good people here and there are some that just flat out make this site like a 3rd grade classroom. We are all grown adults here and why certain people feel they need to throw their weight around with how big their d___ are is beyond me. I try my best at helping the people of this site with some understanding the potential heads up of weather that could be upon us. Again like I have stated 1,578 times I did not go to college for 6 years and study meteorology. Those that have I tip my hat to because of the s__ they have to go through and work so hard to get where they are at and the ungrateful nature the public reactions to their work. Now that being said those that are in a position to make these forecasts have to take into account the "media factor" that they string us along in not giving us the full details of what is to come until the last minute, hence why I do what I do.
> 
> When I post here I tell it straight as it is. If I happen to catch lighting in a bottle 14 days out so be it. If I fail miserably and look like a complete idiot so be it. I am more than willing to discuss and give reasoning as to why certain things can happen or reasons why I state what I state, but I am tired of the blastings I take afterwards from those that have no wish to carry on an adult conversation or those that have no clue as to why certain things happen the way they did and blast me for the forecast. What also needs to be realized is I am not going to be giving street by street forecasts. With what weather we have been experiencing a couple miles makes or breaks a forecast. Perfect example was last night of the 12 mile corridor was a heavy salting you go down 4 miles south and barely a flurry. So please take into consideration before you call me out that if I say the 96 corridor and you are a mile south and get nothing dont act like a hard a__ and blast me. If you dont want to see what I have to say there is a little drop down box below my name; click ignore and move on, you honestly are not hurting my feelings.
> 
> By no means do I want this to come off as a pity party or an atta boy here is your pat on the back because I dont need it. What I want is for this forum to get back to the true intention of helping a fellow individual out.
> 
> Now......
> 
> This week was an "ABSOLUTE BUST" and I am sorry if vacations were ruined, you missed your hot date, or your bunko night was canceled because of my forecast. What was being spit out by the models last week would have been historic and epic for our area. All hope though is not lost for a push on Friday of 1-3 inches for the area with help from Lake Michigan. Mixing issues may arise south of 96 but should not last very long.
> 
> Looking ahead to next week. A slop system will effect the area early in the week. One model on crack has an all out snowstorm but is currently the outlier and I have discounted it. Besides that nothing else of interest as the models are struggling with a pattern change so it will take a few days to iron out.
> 
> Winter isnt going away anytime soon, just sit tight.


As always, a big THANK YOU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Ryan.


----------



## Plow Dude

Did anyone watch channel 4 last night and once again see "The Snow Guys" get busted this year? Same thing happened last year. They just don't show up when it snows. I do feel bad for the people that sign up with them that don't know any better, but If your going with a company that only charges $99/season, you get what you pay for. Especially if you just hand over your money without doing any research. They have a F rating with the BBB. I cringe every year when I see their flyer along with the Lawn & Snow King. All that these companies do is subcontract out all their work. Even the guys that plow for them have a hard time getting paid. It is absolutely ridiculous.


----------



## snowman6

WELCOME BACK XPRESS. and as always THANKS for the update.:salute:


----------



## Greenstar lawn

Thanks Ryan!


----------



## terrapro

Thanks for everything Ryan.


----------



## Adamck83

Last week when I got wind of what could happen this week, I put everything on hold for this week and tried to get prepared, NOT THE LEAST BIT UPSET it turned into a bust. There is a tiny part of me that wanted to see it happen, but I know better then to wish for that.
Thanks Xpress


----------



## boss75

Glad to see you back Express. Please don't let a few discourage you from sharing your thoughts and expertise with us. On a few occasions, Plowsite started to sound like Face Book. I don't contribute a lot to this site, as I'm mostly on the receiving end of the experience of others of which I'm very grateful for. This site serves all of us very well, to share our success and failures. Success speaks for itself, however when our failures are shared with others, only good can come of it, that saying, it hopefully prevents others from making that same mistake twice while saving time and money that will make us all better business owners. Again, thanks.


----------



## PlowingMI

I too, troll this site for the infamous Xpress forecasts!! I can't stand to watch the local weather gurus or even weather.com. I strictly rely on Ryan's forecasts. 

A big Thank You!!


----------



## PowersTree

I wonder how many people follow this thread that don't post. The help this thread provides is invaluable.


----------



## Do It All Do It Right

Does anyone seeing anything that's on the radar hitting the ground?


----------



## Greenstar lawn

It'slightly ssnowing in chesterfield


----------



## TGS Inc.

Do It All Do It Right;1603322 said:


> Does anyone seeing anything that's on the radar hitting the ground?


Super light flurries...Air is too dry to do anything. Not to mention my current "salt flats" Can't wait for this next system to eat up some of the residual salt!!

Thanks Ryan....


----------



## Lightningllc

It is one of the largest threads in Plowsite.


----------



## NewImgLwn&Lndsc

Whatever light flurries coming down are being quickly absorbed by the salt flats!


----------



## Superior L & L

"Our members truly are awesome"


----------



## Moonlighter

Just ran the dog and nothing is falling from the sky. Xpress thanks for your insite and updates always appreciated.


----------



## terrapro

Light flurries still here in Howell, was hoping for a night off but can deal with some money too! We will see in the AM.


----------



## Green Glacier

I to am on here to See forecast from xpress 
love the e networking about it unfortunately had a bad experience
but live and learn education cost 

For the most part love the site 

Thanks again Xpress


----------



## Superior L & L

Snowing good right now 
I just want a real nights sleep. We have salted full or partial apps every day since Friday. A real nights sleep would be good


----------



## terrapro

Superior L & L;1603495 said:


> Snowing good right now
> I just want a real nights sleep. We have salted full or partial apps every day since Friday. A real nights sleep would be good


Same here in Howell, it seems with these cold temps there is still salt down but it will need that little bump of salt to activate. Going to try to hit the pillow and maybe go another round in the AM.


----------



## bdryer

Brad the Troll here.... Thank you, Ryan, for what you do for all of us members on Plowsite.com. The good ones and the bad ones. It is obvious that those with the largest egos and the smallest self-esteem are the ones who are quick to bash those with more knowledge, and a more humble demeanor. From all the recent posts here, there are quite a few guys that depend on what you do. Again, Thanks!!


----------



## TGS Inc.

Hall of Shame on Fox 2 has something about a snow plow guy coming up....


----------



## bln

TGS Inc. Let me know if I did a good enough job of covering my face.


----------



## terrapro

bln;1603554 said:


> TGS Inc. Let me know if I did a good enough job of covering my face.


I just try to pull the hat down reaaal low.


----------



## TGS Inc.

bln;1603554 said:


> TGS Inc. Let me know if I did a good enough job of covering my face.


Sorry!! Didn't mean to draw attention to ya!! lol

:laughing::laughing:


----------



## Lightningllc

The snow guys are in alittle heat with fox2!!!!:laughing::laughing:


$99 for 10 pushes WTF


----------



## TheXpress2002

Lightningllc;1603586 said:


> The snow guys are in alittle heat with fox2!!!!:laughing::laughing:
> 
> $99 for 10 pushes WTF


aka Mikes Best Snow Removal aka Northstar Snow Plowing


----------



## TGS Inc.

TheXpress2002;1603589 said:


> aka Mikes Best Snow Removal aka Northstar Snow Plowing


Wow...Multiple business names, not paying subs for 2 years!

I recall seeing lawn signs for Northstar around Home Depots with a pretty high per hour plow price. Doesn't mean anything if you don't get your money.


----------



## cgrappler135

The radar on weather.com looks crazy right now. Anybody else notice that. pretty cool looking in motion.


----------



## PowersTree

TheXpress2002;1603589 said:


> aka Mikes Best Snow Removal aka Northstar Snow Plowing


Aka Snow King too.

I seen them passing out fliers in a few of the neighborhoods I work using all four names.


----------



## Superior L & L

cgrappler135;1603610 said:


> The radar on weather.com looks crazy right now. Anybody else notice that. pretty cool looking in motion.


That's the weirdest radar. A perfect circle


----------



## Lightningllc

What's everyone seeing as far as snow. The radar is full. I just walked outside and my unsalted hoods and windshields have snow on them.


----------



## thandrinos

Fort st and goddard is comming down just more than flurries but just blowing around on the ground


----------



## ACutAbovemi

I consistently check plowsite just for Ryan's (express) predictions. I really appreciate all the updates. Glad your back!


----------



## BCE Outdoor

Lightningllc;1603673 said:


> What's everyone seeing as far as snow. The radar is full. I just walked outside and my unsalted hoods and windshields have snow on them.


Just drove from novi to Milford and the roads are starting to hold a bit. Hopefully another light salting in the morning.


----------



## Lightningllc

Looks like adding to the salt flats in the am.


----------



## thandrinos

Was downriver now in dearborn the roads went from dry to wet to starting to show snow between the lanes lots along the way starting to get light coverage


----------



## Luther

Salt flats holding just fine. What a crazy radar.


----------



## terrapro

Yep finished my lot checks. Waste of gas. Wet with visible salt down.


----------



## Superior L & L

Yep ! Cruised around at 3:00. All lots held nicely. Although it did burn up all residual


----------



## Lightningllc

Spring, spring, How i miss you, please come back soon spring, flowers, smell if blooming trees, smell of grass, mud, no more sleepless nights, back to a normal routine.


----------



## redskinsfan34

TheXpress2002;1603066 said:


> First and foremost this site has always been about helping each other out weather it be in a situation of a break down, help with contract advice, new leads, or a simple place to b__ about our daily issues in life. There are some really good people here and there are some that just flat out make this site like a 3rd grade classroom. We are all grown adults here and why certain people feel they need to throw their weight around with how big their d___ are is beyond me. I try my best at helping the people of this site with some understanding the potential heads up of weather that could be upon us. Again like I have stated 1,578 times I did not go to college for 6 years and study meteorology. Those that have I tip my hat to because of the s__ they have to go through and work so hard to get where they are at and the ungrateful nature the public reactions to their work. Now that being said those that are in a position to make these forecasts have to take into account the "media factor" that they string us along in not giving us the full details of what is to come until the last minute, hence why I do what I do.
> 
> When I post here I tell it straight as it is. If I happen to catch lighting in a bottle 14 days out so be it. If I fail miserably and look like a complete idiot so be it. I am more than willing to discuss and give reasoning as to why certain things can happen or reasons why I state what I state, but I am tired of the blastings I take afterwards from those that have no wish to carry on an adult conversation or those that have no clue as to why certain things happen the way they did and blast me for the forecast. What also needs to be realized is I am not going to be giving street by street forecasts. With what weather we have been experiencing a couple miles makes or breaks a forecast. Perfect example was last night of the 12 mile corridor was a heavy salting you go down 4 miles south and barely a flurry. So please take into consideration before you call me out that if I say the 96 corridor and you are a mile south and get nothing dont act like a hard a__ and blast me. If you dont want to see what I have to say there is a little drop down box below my name; click ignore and move on, you honestly are not hurting my feelings.
> 
> By no means do I want this to come off as a pity party or an atta boy here is your pat on the back because I dont need it. What I want is for this forum to get back to the true intention of helping a fellow individual out.
> 
> Now......
> 
> This week was an "ABSOLUTE BUST" and I am sorry if vacations were ruined, you missed your hot date, or your bunko night was canceled because of my forecast. What was being spit out by the models last week would have been historic and epic for our area. All hope though is not lost for a push on Friday of 1-3 inches for the area with help from Lake Michigan. Mixing issues may arise south of 96 but should not last very long.
> 
> Looking ahead to next week. A slop system will effect the area early in the week. One model on crack has an all out snowstorm but is currently the outlier and I have discounted it. Besides that nothing else of interest as the models are struggling with a pattern change so it will take a few days to iron out.
> 
> Winter isnt going away anytime soon, just sit tight.


Welcome back Ryan. I too completely depend on you for the heads up on upcoming storms. I in no way agree with any of clown clown's antics on this thread but if I could offer just a bit of constructive and respectful criticism maybe it would help. If I'm way off base anyone is welcome to crucify me. I think maybe the reason some lash out at you when we have a bust for a storm is simply the wording you use. Phrases like "we're all gonna be bending over" or "mother nature will drop a bomb on us", etc. might be taken as an attempt to scare rather than a call to prepare. Again, I want to be real clear that I don't feel this way. I just could see how someone else might. Again, welcome back.


----------



## bln

What do you know, your a Redskins fan? J/K.


----------



## Superior L & L

I'm not feeling ya ******* dude, if we got what the central states are getting right now, I may have got bent over


----------



## dfd9

redskinsfan34;1603844 said:


> Welcome back Ryan. I too completely depend on you for the heads up on upcoming storms. I in no way agree with any of clown clown's antics on this thread but if I could offer just a bit of constructive and respectful criticism maybe it would help. If I'm way off base anyone is welcome to crucify me. I think maybe the reason some lash out at you when we have a bust for a storm is simply the wording you use. Phrases like "we're all gonna be bending over" or "mother nature will drop a bomb on us", etc. might be taken as an attempt to scare rather than a call to prepare. Again, I want to be real clear that I don't feel this way. I just could see how someone else might. Again, welcome back.


What bothers me the most, and this is meant with all due respect, is that by far the great majority of us appreciate the work and time Ryan puts into this, but there are a couple that feel the need to bash and raise a stink. But when the greater majority of us tell that user with multiple usernames to crawl back under his rock, WE--the majority--are chastised by the mods. And Ryan bails for a week or two, which is perfectly understandable. This is stupid, it happens every year, at least once, and Ryan comes back and explains himself, yet the majority of us don't need an explanation. We GET it.

The problem is not the majority of us. The problem is one or two. So wouldn't it make far more sense for Charles and MJD to tell the one or two that come every year when there is a bust and give Ryan crap to remove his\their posts, because without his\theirs, the majority of us will not respond to that one or two persons.

And if they keep doing it year after year after year, ban them. That user really doesn't contribute except for giving Ryan crap.

Seriously Charles and Michael, I don't understand, maybe you can enlighten me?


----------



## redskinsfan34

dfd9;1603875 said:


> What bothers me the most, and this is meant with all due respect, is that by far the great majority of us appreciate the work and time Ryan puts into this, but there are a couple that feel the need to bash and raise a stink. But when the greater majority of us tell that user with multiple usernames to crawl back under his rock, WE--the majority--are chastised by the mods. And Ryan bails for a week or two, which is perfectly understandable. This is stupid, it happens every year, at least once, and Ryan comes back and explains himself, yet the majority of us don't need an explanation. We GET it.
> 
> The problem is not the majority of us. The problem is one or two. So wouldn't it make far more sense for Charles and MJD to tell the one or two that come every year when there is a bust and give Ryan crap to remove his\their posts, because without his\theirs, the majority of us will not respond to that one or two persons.
> 
> And if they keep doing it year after year after year, ban them. That user really doesn't contribute except for giving Ryan crap.
> 
> Seriously Charles and Michael, I don't understand, maybe you can enlighten me?


Agree 100%. :salute:


----------



## redskinsfan34

bln;1603868 said:


> What do you know, your a Redskins fan? J/K.


I know they made the playoffs this past season. :laughing:


----------



## redskinsfan34

Superior L & L;1603873 said:


> I'm not feeling ya ******* dude, if we got what the central states are getting right now, I may have got bent over


I don't mind the language Ryan uses. I get the fact that he includes humor and sarcasm in his forecasts. Others, in my opinion, latch on to what he says and disect it for their own fodder.


----------



## Superior L & L

dfd9;1603875 said:


> Seriously Charles and Michael, I don't understand, maybe you can enlighten me?


You'll have to email mjd, I'm sure he doesn't stop by and just read this thread very often. He knows everyone is on there best behavior around here


----------



## bln

Hey, the lions made it last year, then we hung a banner.


----------



## Lightningllc

I wonder what kind of precp we are gonna get tommorrow sounds like it could get icy and right at rush hour. This could be alot of fun.


----------



## Mike_PS

dfd9;1603875 said:


> What bothers me the most, and this is meant with all due respect, is that by far the great majority of us appreciate the work and time Ryan puts into this, but there are a couple that feel the need to bash and raise a stink. But when the greater majority of us tell that user with multiple usernames to crawl back under his rock, WE--the majority--are chastised by the mods. And Ryan bails for a week or two, which is perfectly understandable. This is stupid, it happens every year, at least once, and Ryan comes back and explains himself, yet the majority of us don't need an explanation. We GET it.
> 
> The problem is not the majority of us. The problem is one or two. So wouldn't it make far more sense for Charles and MJD to tell the one or two that come every year when there is a bust and give Ryan crap to remove his\their posts, because without his\theirs, the majority of us will not respond to that one or two persons.
> 
> And if they keep doing it year after year after year, ban them. That user really doesn't contribute except for giving Ryan crap.
> 
> Seriously Charles and Michael, I don't understand, maybe you can enlighten me?


we do and have removed such posts and contacted members because of it so I think we should/can all welcome Ryan back now and move on to appreciating his projections and forecasts again

thanks, we would appreciate it :waving:


----------



## terrapro

Lightningllc;1603926 said:


> I wonder what kind of precp we are gonna get tommorrow sounds like it could get icy and right at rush hour. This could be alot of fun.


I don't know about you guys but I am getting kind of use to these day storms. No one can contest that you were there because they saw you and multiple apps to keep things open insted of letting the snow accumulate to a plow then salting once. Plus salt seems to work a million times better when the sun is up.


----------



## Lightningllc

Oh I can't wait for the complaints from the February salt bills. This is gonna be fun. I've already had 2 business's say we can have a 1/2 on the ground don't salt until we get more than a 1/2 or icy conditions.


----------



## Superior L & L

1-2" tomorrow at most the guessers are saying. I'm feeling a two salter  . Although at this time of year and how warm it's going to be, one may hold the sites


----------



## Superior L & L

I've already fired off some warning emails to soften the blow when they get the bills. This morning was my guys first day off in seven days


----------



## TheXpress2002

Short range models are coming in a tad colder tonight and tomorrow with an uptick in precip actually making it to us. They are showing a 2-4 inch total through the day tomorrow for areas south of 69. Temps will be key in the form of precip but latest guidance supports all snow. We will see what the other models spit out the rest of the day. 

Looking ahead to Monday/Tuesday also supports a colder solution so this will need to be watched closely for more of an ice or snow solution


----------



## bln

Thanks Ryan.


----------



## Superior L & L

Thanks Ryan, is it higher totals at the border or is that not the case with this one


----------



## TheXpress2002

the general otals will be somewhere from 69 to 94 south of 94 will have some mixing issues throughout the day


----------



## snowman6

TheXpress2002;1604010 said:


> Short range models are coming in a tad colder tonight and tomorrow with an uptick in precip actually making it to us. They are showing a 2-4 inch total through the day tomorrow for areas south of 69. Temps will be key in the form of precip but latest guidance supports all snow. We will see what the other models spit out the rest of the day.
> 
> Looking ahead to Monday/Tuesday also supports a colder solution so this will need to be watched closely for more of an ice or snow solution


Sorry I may have missed it but any idea what the timeframe for this event will be? Thanks in advance


----------



## TheXpress2002

currently it shows that it will not start to accumulate until rush hour because of the dry air in place at the onset for the entire area. the system will spread from the south west to the north east so add or subtract an hour or so depending on where you live


----------



## TheXpress2002

12z or 10:30 run of the GFS model confirms more moisture and a snow solution laying a general 4 inches for everyone tomorrow. Radar to the south is also holding together better than expected.


----------



## Moonlighter

"I got sunshine on a cloudy day" I saw it I know I saw it, come back sunshine I have repairs to do.


----------



## alpha01

Off subject.... Anyone ever use or currently use Groundskeeper pro invoicing software? I use quickbooks but am looking into other avenues. Any input would be appreciated


----------



## procut

alpha01;1604182 said:


> Off subject.... Anyone ever use or currently use Groundskeeper pro invoicing software? I use quickbooks but am looking into other avenues. Any input would be appreciated


I've used it for the last 7 or 8 years. I'd call it just okay, it's a little confusing when you first start to use it, but once you get the hang of it, its pretty easy to use. If you have to call the company for anything their customer service is horrible.

Like I said i;ve used it for a while so if you have any other questions I can probably answer.


----------



## Adamck83

Thinking about the possibility of putting a salt bin in at our shop for next season, where do you get the concrete blocks from? and how much can I expect to pay for the blocks?
any other pointers would be great.
Thanks


----------



## PowersTree

Adamck83;1604312 said:


> Thinking about the possibility of putting a salt bin in at our shop for next season, where do you get the concrete blocks from? and how much can I expect to pay for the blocks?
> any other pointers would be great.
> Thanks


Not sure where your located, but theres a concrete plant in Waterford selling them for $25.


----------



## gunsworth

procut;1604285 said:


> I've used it for the last 7 or 8 years. I'd call it just okay, it's a little confusing when you first start to use it, but once you get the hang of it, its pretty easy to use. If you have to call the company for anything their customer service is horrible.
> 
> Like I said i;ve used it for a while so if you have any other questions I can probably answer.


Ive been using it for a few years as well. Love some things and hate others. It is very simple to use, but looking back i wish i would have learned another program, but all my info would.be a pain to swap over. Biggest complaint is the pain it is to email a bill, and ive noticed a few times where payments arent saved and my custimers think im a *****. Know for a fact it is not user error...


----------



## TheXpress2002

The 18z (3:30) NAM run has gone ape s... I will update after the GFS run at 430.. but things are getting very interesting


----------



## dfd9

TheXpress2002;1604385 said:


> The 18z (3:30) NAM run has gone ape s... I will update after the GFS run at 430.. but things are getting very interesting


:crying:

Crap


----------



## TheXpress2002

dfd9;1604388 said:


> :crying:
> 
> Crap


Mind as well defcon it....


----------



## dfd9

No, I'll wait for the DEFCON zen master, TJ!


----------



## TJSNOW

Superior L & L;1603947 said:


> 1-2" tomorrow at most the guessers are saying. I'm feeling a two salter  . Although at this time of year and how warm it's going to be, one may hold the sites


1"-2" = 2 Saltings....:laughing::laughing:...Childs Play...The site im on 1"-2" = 4 Saltings..


----------



## TJSNOW

dfd9;1604397 said:


> No, I'll wait for the DEFCON zen master, TJ!


I have dropped the Def-con meter due to the fact i guess i was doing it wrong....

I will need further info to declaire a Code Red Alert.....:waving:


----------



## dfd9

TJSNOW;1604416 said:


> I have dropped the Def-con meter due to the fact i guess i was doing it wrong....
> 
> I will need further info to declaire a Code Red Alert.....:waving:


You could do a Code Orange, you know, like the gubmint did\does to keep us scared of all the boogeymen out there.


----------



## TJSNOW

Adamck83;1604312 said:


> Thinking about the possibility of putting a salt bin in at our shop for next season, where do you get the concrete blocks from? and how much can I expect to pay for the blocks?
> any other pointers would be great.
> Thanks


I can help you out with prices and delivery.......PM me if you would like and i will point you in the right direction...:salute:


----------



## dfd9

TJSNOW;1604422 said:


> I can help you out with prices and delivery.......PM me if you would like and i will point you in the right direction...:salute:


For that price, how far do you deliver?


----------



## TJSNOW

dfd9;1604420 said:


> You could do a Code Orange, you know, like the gubmint did\does to keep us scared of all the boogeymen out there.


I'm NOT sticking my neck out there..........We all saw what happend to Ryan...............:laughing:


----------



## bln

I'm going Code ef it.


----------



## TheXpress2002

Latest rapid refresh and NAM models lay down 4-6 inches in a 8 hour span


----------



## Lightningllc

TJSNOW;1604422 said:


> I can help you out with prices and delivery.......PM me if you would like and i will point you in the right direction...:salute:


He also has a couple spreaders and a nice load of salt forsale.


----------



## terrapro

TJSNOW;1604416 said:


> I have dropped the Def-con meter due to the fact i guess i was doing it wrong....
> 
> I will need further info to declaire a Code Red Alert.....:waving:


Ok fine I take it back, do it how ever you want lol. Cheesus! Man I am never going to live that down.


----------



## TJSNOW

terrapro;1604453 said:


> Ok fine I take it back, do it how ever you want lol. Cheesus! Man I am never going to live that down.


No take backs..........:laughing:


----------



## TJSNOW

Lightningllc;1604436 said:


> He also has a couple spreaders and a nice load of salt forsale.


I thought that was between you and me.................:laughing:


----------



## terrapro

Anyone have or know of any smaller tanks for sale maybe in the 200gal size? 

I just bought a snowex 1075 on CL from some kid in Rochester Hills for $150 with all the wiring and control box. He said it was seized up....yeah sure. I brought it home and got it going so I am thinking I want it on the back of my 1ton dump but that means I would have to get rid of my LCC tank and sprayer to go bulk. So I was thinking why not both I just need a smaller tank than my 325 gal which takes up almost the entire bed.


----------



## bln

Cole, Ihave a 275 gallon with a flojet pump


----------



## terrapro

bln;1604478 said:


> Cole, Ihave a 275 gallon with a flojet pump


What are the dimensions? I have a pump but for the right price maybe I would! If you want to send me over some pics text me them or email...do you have my number Brad? 810 six two three 5 one six 9


----------



## TheXpress2002

Here is where the models stand at this point

NAM/HRRR/RAP all show a widespread 4-6 inches for the area. 

GFS shows a 2-4 inches for 94 to 96 and 3-5 inches for areas north upto I69

All models show a large shift in the system and the system stalling just to our south allowing us to receive the snow.

Now factors to take into account current dry air in place, air temps, and the dryslot tomorrow. 

All this being said. Once the snow starts tomorrow dynamic forcing will take place leading to snow rates in excess of an inch an hour. The warm air will stay to our south and mixing will not be an issue and will only help to help to aid the precip overriding the front.

As the system moves east the dryslot will shut off all snow by 2pm (as of right now) If the system stays to our south so will the dryslot (higher totals) if it comes further north snow will end sooner (lower totals)

IMO plan on snow starting around 6am and a 3-5 inch event but dont be surprised if totals exceed this for certain areas


----------



## Plow Dude

First Channel 4 the other night, now I just saw Fox 2 do a story on "The Snow Guys." That guy has been in and out of court for years with clients and subcontactors. He also goes under the company name "Mikes Best Snow Removal." This guy is a real piece of work. I don't know how you can afford to stay in business only charging $99/year. Looks like he's having a hell of a time.


----------



## bln

It is not hard to stay in business when you don't get out of bed to do the work.


----------



## caitlyncllc

Thanks Ryan. It gives me a warm fuzzy feeling inside reading your post and getting the inside scoop. Now i just gotta find my fuzzy-footy pj's.


----------



## cuttingedge13

TheXpress2002;1604572 said:


> All this being said. Once the snow starts tomorrow dynamic forcing will take place leading to snow rates in excess of an inch an hour......


I hate dynamic forcing!


----------



## gunsworth

cuttingedge13;1604674 said:


> I hate dynamic forcing!


The splash alone has been known to cause brain damage


----------



## grassmaster06

Springs coming ,I seen weeds growing on the side of my shop ,anyone getting rid of a truck craft dump insert if so let me know.


----------



## artans

NOAA is saying the snow will start around 2am. By the looks of the radar it looks to be here shortly. I know you have to take the dry air into account and all that good stuff but I will have the alarm set to go off every hour tonight. Fun, fun, fun.


----------



## Metro Lawn

artans;1604750 said:


> NOAA is saying the snow will start around 2am. By the looks of the radar it looks to be here shortly. I know you have to take the dry air into account and all that good stuff but I will have the alarm set to go off every hour tonight. Fun, fun, fun.


NOAA also dropped the snow from 1-3 to 1-2 I need a drink.....


----------



## TJSNOW

Metro Lawn;1604814 said:


> NOAA also dropped the snow from 1-3 to 1-2 I need a drink.....


Just don't stop at one......Have four or five......:salute:


----------



## redskinsfan34

NOAA saying around an inch total???????


----------



## redskinsfan34

NOAA saying around an inch total???????


----------



## Tscape

I can't wait to be out plowing/salting and listening to The Tigers on the radio!


----------



## lawnman20

How can Noaa, the weatherchannel and all the weather guesser are kinda on the same page and express has a whole different forecast. that is no where close to what there have to say l know ppl kinda rely on what he has to say about the weather witch is a good thing for most i just had to ask that question


----------



## TheXpress2002

Tscape;1604891 said:


> I can't wait to be out plowing/salting and listening to The Tigers on the radio!


Post of the day......


----------



## Lightningllc

Oh boy. Here we go again. Trolls


----------



## snowman6

lawnman20;1604908 said:


> How can Noaa, the weatherchannel and all the weather guesser are kinda on the same page and express has a whole different forecast. that is no where close to what there have to say l know ppl kinda rely on what he has to say about the weather witch is a good thing for most i just had to ask that question


I would have to say most of us would rather listen to Ryan because of facts. The local weather guys always throw out totals based on what they think will keep the public calm and Ryan gives us totals based on what we as snow fighters need to watch for to have time to make repairs and to put a plan in place. Just my .02


----------



## grassmaster06

I'm prepared to plow ,if it's a double salting so be it.


----------



## snowman6

snowman6;1604921 said:


> I would have to say most of us would rather listen to Ryan because of facts. The local weather guys always throw out totals based on what they think will keep the public calm and Ryan gives us totals based on what we as snow fighters need to watch for to have time to make repairs and to put a plan in place. Just my .02


Plus he has been closer than the weather guessers 90% of the time.


----------



## terrapro

snowman6;1604921 said:


> I would have to say most of us would rather listen to Ryan because of facts. The local weather guys always throw out totals based on what they think will keep the public calm and Ryan gives us totals based on what we as snow fighters need to watch for to have time to make repairs and to put a plan in place. Just my .02





grassmaster06;1604922 said:


> I'm prepared to plow ,if it's a double salting so be it.


Right on! Thumbs Up


----------



## snowman6

grassmaster06;1604922 said:


> I'm prepared to plow ,if it's a double salting so be it.


Agreed. It is a good feeling to have an idea of what's in store for us.


----------



## lawnman20

Thank for the insite i was just asking


----------



## Lightningllc

What a good night at the range. 400 rounds, always good listening to John mellencamp ain't that America while blowing off some steam!!!!


----------



## chad1234

This troll is ready to pull his plow trucks out from under the bridge if necessary... But I prefer to melt it off!

Thanks express


----------



## TheXpress2002

lawnman20;1604908 said:


> How can Noaa, the weatherchannel and all the weather guesser are kinda on the same page and express has a whole different forecast. that is no where close to what there have to say l know ppl kinda rely on what he has to say about the weather witch is a good thing for most i just had to ask that question


I take what the models are coming out with and give it to you straight up. I relayed exactly what they spit out all day, if it comes to fruition great we have a nice money making day if the 1-2 inches fall and the dry air is too much to overcome, then 2 quick saltings and we are all home for dinner.

Either way it should be an.interesting morning


----------



## cuttingedge13

Lightningllc;1604936 said:


> What a good night at the range. 400 rounds, always good listening to John mellencamp ain't that America while blowing off some steam!!!!


400 Rounds? No wonder there's an amo shortage!


----------



## Lightningllc

cuttingedge13;1604985 said:


> 400 Rounds? No wonder there's an amo shortage!


Well 100 through each firearm. That's nothing.


----------



## Moonlighter

cuttingedge13;1604985 said:


> 400 Rounds? No wonder there's an amo shortage!


So that's why I can hardly find any 9mm ammo lol!


----------



## grassmaster06

Yea a box of 50 rounds goes pretty quick when your having fun.I getting a nice 22 target pistol in the near future .500 rounds for less than 30$ sure is nice.


----------



## bln

Has anyone else received a letter in the mail regarding a class action lawsuit against Ford regarding 6.0?


----------



## grassmaster06

I have a 6.0 and have 0 issues,maybe that's why I didn't get one .who sent it to you


----------



## bln

I will look tomorrow, it was a generalization. It just said things like "if you had work done before 100,000 miles." Then they had a breakdown of how much money the are going to give for each repair listed.


----------



## Metro Lawn

Radar shows snow in the areas s/w of Detroit already. Not sure if it will make it to the ground but at the speed this system is moving it will be out of here by morning. It will prob. stall over us like all the others...:realmad: Dang, Accuweather is down to a coating to an inch.


----------



## dfd9

bln;1605055 said:


> Has anyone else received a letter in the mail regarding a class action lawsuit against Ford regarding 6.0?


Like that will do me any good now.

95% of my work was before 100K.


----------



## TheXpress2002

lower levels are not saturating quick enough. dry air is winning out.


----------



## m297

TheXpress2002;1605135 said:


> lower levels are not saturating quick enough. dry air is winning out.


What kind of start time are we looking at?


----------



## Bedell Mgmt.

TheXpress2002;1605135 said:


> lower levels are not saturating quick enough. dry air is winning out.


still looks like a quick burst of snow though... (hopefully) maybe enough to cover our salt flats? payup


----------



## artans

TheXpress2002;1605135 said:


> lower levels are not saturating quick enough. dry air is winning out.


What are you guys thinking, 2 saltings with one now? payup


----------



## dfd9

TheXpress2002;1605135 said:


> lower levels are not saturating quick enough. dry air is winning out.


Hallelujah!


----------



## Lightningllc

Anyone seeing snow


----------



## m297

Lightningllc;1605156 said:


> Anyone seeing snow


Canton, Livonia is dry


----------



## Luther

Winter Storm Q, the storm that never happened. 

The only flakes out here are us.


----------



## esshakim

Nothing out here in the Southfield area, just some string bowling winds. Gonna head back to bed until6-6:30 that's when I'll check again .


----------



## TheXpress2002

http://www.meteor.iastate.edu/~ckar...on&compaction=on&mean_mt=on&max_mt=on&mean=on


----------



## terrapro

Light snow started in Howell.


----------



## Lightningllc

Light snow in south lyon


----------



## Lightningllc

Ice pellets now.


----------



## Metro Lawn

It isn't looking good for a push, I'm guessing it's gonna be a:


----------



## caitlyncllc

Starting to snow in fenton.


----------



## Lightningllc

Just looked at a parking lot. I bet they put 2 tons down on. Holy salt. Hope it snows for there sake


----------



## caitlyncllc

What happened to the grammer Nazi? Alternative? You give up on your quest to educated the masses? 
Justin- its their sake. Bah!!
Was that a voice text?


----------



## Superior L & L

Looks like Lansing is getting it good. Flurry s in grand Blanc right now !


----------



## Lightningllc

iPhone voice writing.


----------



## caitlyncllc

White lake road is covered. Slippery-ish snow.


----------



## BossPlow2010

caitlyncllc;1605192 said:


> What happened to the grammer Nazi? Alternative? You give up on your quest to educated the masses?
> Justin- its their sake. Bah!!
> Was that a voice text?


Grammar*.....
Btw snowing downriver


----------



## superiorsnowrem

Ann Arbor is coated and coming down pretty strong


----------



## alternative

caitlyncllc;1605192 said:


> What happened to the grammer Nazi? Alternative? You give up on your quest to educated the masses?
> Justin- its their sake. Bah!!
> Was that a voice text?


haha- been layin low. had a busy couple weeks (my father in law who was also one of my "go-to guys" passed last weekend) and been busy handling family matters - this week both kids are home sick..and of all days (today) i have my hearing w/ gun board in the am.. Perfect


----------



## terrapro

Still just a light fuzz coming down here?!


----------



## alternative

BossPlow2010;1605197 said:


> Grammar*.....
> Btw snowing downriver


Good catch --i wasnt gonna jump on that one... lol


----------



## Metro Lawn

Nothing yet on the Eastside.


----------



## TheXpress2002

Canton and Plymouth completely covered 1/8 mile visibility


----------



## caitlyncllc

alternative;1605200 said:


> haha- been layin low. had a busy couple weeks (my father in law who was also one of my "go-to guys" passed last weekend) and been busy handling family matters - this week both kids are home sick..and of all days (today) i have my hearing w/ gun board in the am.. Perfect


Sorry to hear that.


----------



## caitlyncllc

I certainly am not the bestest speller either!


----------



## PlowingMI

Anything happening from Birmingham to Sterling Heights? Looks like it is trying to start here in Oxford.


----------



## Lightningllc

Bestest. Or greatest.


----------



## caitlyncllc

I prefer bestest. 
That one was on purpose.


----------



## Luther

Superior L & L;1605193 said:


> Looks like Lansing is getting it good. Flurry s in grand Blanc right now !


It is. Changing gears and called in the loaders and trucks to start plowing there now.


----------



## snowfighter83

alternative;1605200 said:


> haha- been layin low. had a busy couple weeks (my father in law who was also one of my "go-to guys" passed last weekend) and been busy handling family matters - this week both kids are home sick..and of all days (today) i have my hearing w/ gun board in the am.. Perfect


sorry to hear this. hope things get better soon for you.


----------



## Greenstar lawn

Gotta love looking at the radar and seeing the donut hole directly over ur area.


----------



## rstan2010

PlowingMI;1605225 said:


> Anything happening from Birmingham to Sterling Heights? Looks like it is trying to start here in Oxford.


I'm in troy and it's coming down good.


----------



## redskinsfan34

1.5" down in Dexter and West A2. Another half inch to make some $. GreenGlacier how's Chelsea lookin'?


----------



## snowman6

Livingston county is plowing already and its coming down good


----------



## Greenstar lawn

Well that was quick. Roads covered and coming down good now


----------



## artans

rstan2010;1605254 said:


> I'm in troy and it's coming down good.


How much is down in Troy?


----------



## terrapro

Ok it can stop anytime now. That happened quick, 1.5" down already and salt I just put down is not holding.


----------



## terrapro

Why does the radar look like it should be done by noon? Was that the plan?


----------



## hosejockey4506

is salt holding up at all. in the howell area.


doesnt appear to be in fenton we are holding off a bit to see what happens by noon before i waste more salt.


----------



## redskinsfan34

terrapro;1605275 said:


> Why does the radar look like it should be done by noon? Was that the plan?


Not sure where you're at but it'll be done in A2 in another hour. It's running straight south to north.


----------



## newhere

I say nuke it off, 30 more minutes and it should be done. I don't want to roll a full plow for this little bit.


----------



## Lightningllc

So much for that salt.


----------



## EternityEnds

1" - 1 1/2" down in dearborn. This **** is heavy and dense. Salt wont work for ****. Gonna have to push


----------



## moosey

Any reports on Bloomfield/West Bloomfield area. I'm up in the Oxford area and about an inch right now. Thanks


----------



## rstan2010

artans;1605265 said:


> How much is down in Troy?


There's a solid inch in troy and still coming down


----------



## ACutAbovemi

Woke at 7 light flurries, woke at 9 and had 2 inches. I'm in commerce. It's still dumping down here.


----------



## Lightningllc

Brighton solid 3 inches on non-salted lots


----------



## TGS Inc.

Full plow....Lets do this!!


----------



## Dhouse

Southfield 2", salt not working


----------



## gunsworth

Need a couple shovelers in birmingham if anyone knows of any. 248 212 6891 tom


----------



## Tscape

Woke at 9?! ? What're ya, a teen ager?


----------



## Greenstar lawn

Close to 4" in chesterfield and still snowing


----------



## TGS Inc.

Ahhh yes...Daytime events! Let the calls begin.


----------



## Dhouse

Plowing and listening to baseball.


----------



## Lightningllc

Oh how I love this business. Plow driver just hit a sidewalk guy with rear blade backing up


----------



## TGS Inc.

Lightningllc;1605518 said:


> Oh how I love this business. Plow driver just hit a sidewalk guy with rear blade backing up


Holy cow! Hope he is OK...


----------



## Superior L & L

Hope your dudes ok Justin. On a equally concerning note I guess that the guy that mark from Caitlyn subs for one of his trucks got in a accident this morning. Someone was killed, I believe it was the guy they hit. This industry can get crazy sometimes


----------



## eatonpaving

superior l & l;1605607 said:


> hope your dudes ok justin. On a equally concerning note i guess that the guy that mark from caitlyn subs for one of his trucks got in a accident this morning. Someone was killed, i believe it was the guy they hit. This industry can get crazy sometimes


you have to be on your toe's all the time..even more during the day, a lady at kohls in canton this morning was texting as she came out and walked right into my plow and looks at me as if i did it...truck was at a full stop.....


----------



## terrapro

Wait Mark got in an accident or one of his subs got in an accident?


----------



## caitlyncllc

Not me- one of Aaron's employees. Paul- do you know for sure that the kid died? Aaron has been making calls and has not heard.....


----------



## Superior L & L

I just heard that from a fellow plow guy who's shop is kitty corner to the location, I hope I didn't just start a nasty rumor. That's not my style. Then, while I'm not a dude that prays much ill be saying one tonight for the little kid


----------



## magnatrac

What makes a day time snow fall even better, garbage day I didn't tip one can over but I sure feel bad for the recycling guys.


----------



## terrapro

Anyone seeing freezing drizzle/fog? I'm getting ready to go cleanup some things and check to see if salt is needed anywhere here in a little bit.


----------



## Lightningllc

Yes it's like a rain/ drizzle. It's not freezing yet, I created salt flats so I know I'm good.


----------



## Superior L & L

While only a small storm, this puppy was a pain since it didn't start till 7:00am. Our service area isn't that large and we had some sites that only had one salt all day, some had two and others had a salt, then a plow then another light app. 
Everyone was home before 5:00pm except yours truly, even being two drivers short. 
Man these invoices for February are going to need two stamps each they are going to be that fat !


----------



## TheXpress2002

Well that was fun.....lets do it again Tuesday.


----------



## Green Glacier

redskinsfan34;1605256 said:


> 1.5" down in Dexter and West A2. Another half inch to make some $. GreenGlacier how's Chelsea lookin'?


Sorry i didn,t get back to you 
we were short three guys
had to go to lansing
my guys said we got three inchs


----------



## Green Glacier

TheXpress2002;1605881 said:


> Well that was fun.....lets do it again Tuesday.


NO!!!!! Ijust found out i lose another guy on monday


----------



## PlowingMI

I still have 10 more homes to do!!! Then to go back and touch up commercials! This was a stupid storm. I don't like day storms!!!!


Whine fest is now over. Back to work.


----------



## Green Glacier

just got in going back in an hour for clean ups


----------



## TGS Inc.

TheXpress2002;1605881 said:


> Well that was fun.....lets do it again Tuesday.


Oh boy....


----------



## Tango

One one left to clean up but they don't close till midnight. 

All went well but the switch on top of my boss controller won't turn on sometimes.

So I guess to just won't turn it off.


----------



## terrapro

TheXpress2002;1605881 said:


> Well that was fun.....lets do it again Tuesday.


Really.....I guess I like the pay check, day storms just take so much longer.


----------



## TGS Inc.

Snowfall totals...

http://www.crh.noaa.gov/dtx/display_event.php?file=snow201302221609


----------



## Jesslynn73

I officially hate day runs, you really do have to be on your toes... people just don't like to look where they are going, then the people in the cars, oh god! One lot today it seemed that every person to pull in had to park right where i was making passes, added to my hours but boy what a pain. Glad i get to go out in an hour for clean up now that all the lots are closed and empty cause i did a terrible job getting around all these cars! super plus though, saw a lady out today plowing... made me happy. haha


----------



## snowace

Superior L & L;1605657 said:


> I just heard that from a fellow plow guy who's shop is kitty corner to the location, I hope I didn't just start a nasty rumor. That's not my style. Then, while I'm not a dude that prays much ill be saying one tonight for the little kid


Fortunately the rumors are not true the boy is in critical care but stable. We have been and will continue to pray for him and his family.


----------



## artans

TheXpress2002;1605881 said:


> Well that was fun.....lets do it again Tuesday.


Ryan, kudos to you sir! You where the only one that said we would be pushing today. I hoped you where wrong and most of the local weather guys where going to be right as I would have been happy today with just a salting. My back did not appreciate your forcast but I did. If your ears where ringing today it was me cussing out your forcast as I shoveled the heavy slop. Thanks for taking the time out of your day to share with us your weather forcast. 

Paul


----------



## dfd9

TheXpress2002;1605881 said:


> Well that was fun.....lets do it again Tuesday.


Let's not and say we did.


----------



## eatonpaving

jesslynn73;1605934 said:


> i officially hate day runs, you really do have to be on your toes... People just don't like to look where they are going, then the people in the cars, oh god! One lot today it seemed that every person to pull in had to park right where i was making passes, added to my hours but boy what a pain. Glad i get to go out in an hour for clean up now that all the lots are closed and empty cause i did a terrible job getting around all these cars! Super plus though, saw a lady out today plowing... Made me happy. Haha


was she in a black chevy....if so its my daughter.....she loves plowing..


----------



## TJSNOW

dfd9;1605982 said:


> Let's not and say we did.


You are turning into a Bitter Old Man....................


----------



## PlowingMI

Just about to leave the shop. That was a productive day. Not I go to sleep for two days.


----------



## Lightningllc

Well that was a nice night of sleep, my guys text me at 3 am don't wake up. They felt the need to go cleanup with out me how nice. 

Ok 2 of my drivers are heading to tiger practice in Florida next week. Damit if it snows, saltings only.


----------



## TheXpress2002

Morning,

We need to watch Tuesday very closely as another system will effect the area. This system actually could be stronger and more intense than the last one. As I discussed the other day there is a pattern change about to take place and there were some model struggles that needed to be ironed out.....well they have been ironed out.....

Now totals will be drastically different from area to area but at this time a general 4-8 inches can be expected. These totals potentially can be higher once better sampling takes place and the system makes it on shore from the Pacific.


----------



## Jesslynn73

eatonpaving;1606010 said:


> was she in a black chevy....if so its my daughter.....she loves plowing..


Dad, you're getting old.... hahaha this is your daughter.


----------



## TheXpress2002

Jesslynn73;1606071 said:


> Dad, you're getting old.... hahaha this is your daughter.


Hahahahahahahaha


----------



## Tscape

Jesslynn73;1606071 said:


> Dad, you're getting old.... hahaha this is your daughter.


Wow. Guess who else is going to get old...you are.


----------



## caitlyncllc

Welcome aboard Jess. Try not to start all the fights your dad does, aye?!? Troublemakers.......


----------



## eatonpaving

jesslynn73;1606071 said:


> dad, you're getting old.... Hahaha this is your daughter.


yea i know.....up to long


----------



## Plow Dude

Plowing subdivision roads yesterday, people come out screaming and swearing about the snow at the bottom of their driveway. It was really starting to get on my nerves. I honestly don't know how people can be so ignorant. Where else is the snow supposed to go? I can't magically make it disappear. One guy actually tried giving me a lesson saying I need to angle the blade away from the driveways every time I pass one. Give me a break. If people could just be patient and wait for us to finish plowing before they snow blow their driveway everything would be fine.


----------



## Lightningllc

Plow Dude;1606149 said:


> Plowing subdivision roads yesterday, people come out screaming and swearing about the snow at the bottom of their driveway. It was really starting to get on my nerves. I honestly don't know how people can be so ignorant. Where else is the snow supposed to go? I can't magically make it disappear. One guy actually tried giving me a lesson saying I need to angle the blade away from the driveways every time I pass one. Give me a break. If people could just be patient and wait for us to finish plowing before they snow blow their driveway everything would be fine.


What's even better we plow the sub, salt and melted dry. Then alot of people blow snow into the street now there are rock solid snow speed bumps.


----------



## goinggreen

Green Glacier;1605889 said:


> Sorry i didn,t get back to you
> we were short three guys
> had to go to lansing
> my guys said we got three inchs


Gary I think lansing got closer to 4-5in on some of my sites. 10hours of plowing during the day sucks. Nobody pays attention to you.


----------



## goinggreen

Green Glacier;1605890 said:


> NO!!!!! Ijust found out i lose another guy on monday


Hey gary if you need another sub call CLM Landscaping. We are out of East Lansing, He might take on some more work if the price is right. 
517-490-7791 ask for Will


----------



## TheXpress2002

Plow Dude;1606149 said:


> Plowing subdivision roads yesterday, people come out screaming and swearing about the snow at the bottom of their driveway. It was really starting to get on my nerves. I honestly don't know how people can be so ignorant. Where else is the snow supposed to go? I can't magically make it disappear. One guy actually tried giving me a lesson saying I need to angle the blade away from the driveways every time I pass one. Give me a break. If people could just be patient and wait for us to finish plowing before they snow blow their driveway everything would be fine.


how ironic you brought this up, I got a call from Plymouth Township yesterday regarding a subdivision we do off of joy road. I was told by a lady from the township that a homebound couple had called and complained that they had itheir snow cleared and we came thru afterwards and had thrown snow backup onto their approach. the township informed me I had to clean their approach from now on do to a liability issue with them, if there was a medical emergency they need to be able to get out
, and this would be done at no cost


----------



## Allor Outdoor

TheXpress2002;1606175 said:


> how ironic you brought this up, I got a call from Plymouth Township yesterday regarding a subdivision we do off of joy road. I was told by a lady from the township that a homebound couple had called and complained that they had itheir snow cleared and we came thru afterwards and had thrown snow backup onto their approach. the township informed me I had to clean their approach from now on do to a liability issue with them, if there was a medical emergency they need to be able to get out
> , and this would be done at no cost


It's only fair Ryan! I can't believe you would be so inconsiderate! I think you should have to clear all of the approaches...for free!


----------



## Lightningllc

TheXpress2002;1606175 said:


> how ironic you brought this up, I got a call from Plymouth Township yesterday regarding a subdivision we do off of joy road. I was told by a lady from the township that a homebound couple had called and complained that they had itheir snow cleared and we came thru afterwards and had thrown snow backup onto their approach. the township informed me I had to clean their approach from now on do to a liability issue with them, if there was a medical emergency they need to be able to get out
> , and this would be done at no cost


While you at it you should plow everyone's driveway too

Sounds like the township should be put in contact with the HOA to discuss who's paying.

You should of said to the township you guys should send out your truck to plow driveways since they need to be plowed.


----------



## Tscape

TheXpress2002;1606175 said:


> how ironic you brought this up, I got a call from Plymouth Township yesterday regarding a subdivision we do off of joy road. I was told by a lady from the township that a homebound couple had called and complained that they had itheir snow cleared and we came thru afterwards and had thrown snow backup onto their approach. the township informed me I had to clean their approach from now on do to a liability issue with them, if there was a medical emergency they need to be able to get out
> , and this would be done at no cost


How about, "No"?


----------



## TheXpress2002

Allor Outdoor;1606187 said:


> It's only fair Ryan! I can't believe you would be so inconsiderate! I think you should have to clear all of the approaches...for free!


that's what I told the lady. what I do for one am I expected to do for the other 309 homes in the subdivision. her obtuse answer was I need to be considerate to the situation. I don't want this to come off like I am an a******, but I was blown away that it went to this extreme.


----------



## PowersTree

People have no clue what it takes to clear their roads. 

I've had people throw shovels at me, back out of their driveway and block the road as I approach their driveway so they can scream at me. 

Had a guy jump on the truck and threaten bodily harm only to swiftly have the door open and knock him back into the snow. He called the association, the twp, the police. When the police showed up I stopped to explain my side, and the cop basically told him to get screwed. After that incident I made sure to carry as much snow around the corner as I could, do I could windrow a nice mound in front of his driveway. Never a pile, just a windrow as tall as I could make it. A municipal series plow, going about 2 mph leaves a tall windrow. 

The joys of plowing, when you don't have to answer the complaint calls.


----------



## PowersTree

On a side note, does anyone know where to get gas with no ethanol near north Oakland area? I am sick of the havoc the ethanol creates with the two stroke equipment.


----------



## gunsworth

That was a fun storm, only breakdown was my horn. Seriously used it so much at the idiots on the road, that it no longer works. Really sucked not being able to use it the rest of the day...


----------



## Greenstar lawn

TheXpress2002;1606175 said:


> how ironic you brought this up, I got a call from Plymouth Township yesterday regarding a subdivision we do off of joy road. I was told by a lady from the township that a homebound couple had called and complained that they had itheir snow cleared and we came thru afterwards and had thrown snow backup onto their approach. the township informed me I had to clean their approach from now on do to a liability issue with them, if there was a medical emergency they need to be able to get out
> , and this would be done at no cost


What happens if you mess the grass up or tear a sprinkler head or the plow cracks the driveway(yes had a subdivision that claims my plow cracked a 15 yr old driveway) will you be held liable? 309 aprons at no cost is a joke


----------



## TheXpress2002

Greenstar lawn;1606224 said:


> What happens if you mess the grass up or tear a sprinkler head or the plow cracks the driveway(yes had a subdivision that claims my plow cracked a 15 yr old driveway) will you be held liable? 309 aprons at no cost is a joke


Plymouth Township only wants 1 apron done, it's just the principle of the township throwing their weight around with the situation


----------



## ceptorman

eatonpaving;1606010 said:


> was she in a black chevy....if so its my daughter.....she loves plowing..


That's coolThumbs Up
My 12 year old loves to ride with me plowing. It has only been a couple 30 minute rides. She claims she wants to do a whole 8-12 hour shift! I'm not so sure she could ride around that long, plus her Mom would probably freak out.


----------



## Cadzilla

TheXpress2002;1606204 said:


> that's what I told the lady. what I do for one am I expected to do for the other 309 homes in the subdivision. her obtuse answer was I need to be considerate to the situation. I don't want this to come off like I am an a******, but I was blown away that it went to this extreme.


Really? A call from the management company asking you for a favor for a handicapped couple who has concerns set you off like this?

And she's obtuse?

I'm a member of Lawnsite and have followed the thread here for several years and am totlly blown away at some of the attitudes on here from so called snow professionals some of which are SIMA members as well.

I don't mean to be a troublemaker but comon.

How many seconds would it take you to clear that one drives base and you know that the old then everyone will want it done excuse is crap.


----------



## ceptorman

gunsworth;1606217 said:


> That was a fun storm, only breakdown was my horn. Seriously used it so much at the idiots on the road, that it no longer works. Really sucked not being able to use it the rest of the day...


That's hilariousThumbs Up


----------



## TheXpress2002

Cadzilla;1606234 said:


> Really? A call from the management company asking you for a favor for a handicapped couple who has concerns set you off like this?
> 
> And she's obtuse?
> 
> I'm a member of Lawnsite and have followed the thread here for several years and am totlly blown away at some of the attitudes on here from so called snow professionals some of which are SIMA members as well.
> 
> I don't mean to be a troublemaker but comon.
> 
> How many seconds would it take you to clear that one drives base and you know that the old then everyone will want it done excuse is crap.


whoa whoa whoa whoa. the point of my post was my experience yesterday with a situation. I have zero problem with clearing an apron like that, and I went back in the afternoon to clear it for them. all of the homeowners in the Association have my phone number, but this was not a request from the management company this came straight from the township, because my guess is they provide assistance to the couple


----------



## Cadzilla

TheXpress2002;1606242 said:


> whoa whoa whoa whoa. the point of my post was my experience yesterday with a situation. I have zero problem with clearing an apron like that, and I went back in the afternoon to clear it for them. all of the homeowners in the Association have my phone number, but this was not a request from the management company this came straight from the township, because my guess is they provide assistance to the couple


Fabulous. The way it should be handled. They called the twp because they are old and don't understand that the twp doesn't own the roads probably.


----------



## bln

Ryan, offer them a per season price.


----------



## Cadzilla

Anyhow.....I think my point is that customer service rules, and I am not a customer is always right tool.

Didn't mean to be a troublemaker and I won't post much. I do not currently do snow removal. I used to be very involved. I can give weather updates from the Irish Hills area now and then perhaps. Can give you A2 etc guys heads ups on whats comin...


----------



## TheXpress2002

Cadzilla;1606250 said:


> Fabulous. The way it should be handled. They called the twp because they are old and don't understand that the twp doesn't own the roads probably.


let's be honest with each other though and realize what would your first reaction be to the township calling you and telling you not asking you to clear someone's driveway at no cost.....lol

we service quite a few properties out in A2 and constantly monitor the area.....at this point of time everyone should see a general 4 to 8 inches of snow Tuesday.....latest model runs though have higher totals, we will see if that stays consistent or not


----------



## Cadzilla

TheXpress2002;1606261 said:


> let's be honest with each other though and realize what would your first reaction be to the township calling you and telling you not asking you to clear someone's driveway at no cost.....lol
> 
> we service quite a few properties out in A2 and constantly monitor the area.....at this point of time everyone should see a general 4 to 8 inches of snow Tuesday


It would be all about her approach. At the end of the day you knew you were going to have to do it because thats how you roll, but if she was rude about it thats a legit complaint.

Thats small stuff. Everyone seemed to get through this one pretty good and made some good money. Life is good.

I sent out 400 lawn care retention mailers today. They should land in time for Tuesday. Nice.


----------



## procut

What if this couple lived on a street maintained by the city or county? Would the county/city truck and operator be expected to clear this one driveway apron?

Not to mention I guessing the abulance could make it through the window left from the plow. I can hardly imagine they were "snowed in"


----------



## Cadzilla

procut;1606267 said:


> What if this couple lived on a street maintained by the city or county? Would the county/city truck and operator be expected to clear this one driveway apron?
> 
> Not to mention I guessing the abulance could make it through the window left from the plow. I can hardly imagine they were "snowed in"


With a belly blade? lol I am sure they would and do make accommodations for certain "constituents." Especially those with land line phones, lazy boys and not much to do accept wait for the mailman and Vanna White.


----------



## Superior L & L

While your at it would you also shovel there walks please Ryan, thankd


----------



## TheXpress2002

here is the clown map for Tuesday....this morning's data run supports this. I would like to see a few consistant runs of this to confirm......

http://wxcaster.com/gis-gfs-snow-overlays2-10to1.php3?STATIONID=DTX


----------



## Cadzilla

Superior L & L;1606279 said:


> While your at it would you also shovel there walks please Ryan, thankd


I drew the line at brushing off their car....although I have done it...lol


----------



## Green Glacier

goinggreen;1606167 said:


> Hey gary if you need another sub call CLM Landscaping. We are out of East Lansing, He might take on some more work if the price is right.
> 517-490-7791 ask for Will


Thanks anyway looking for drivers and operators


----------



## bln

I had a condo complex complain because when we plowed the snow would get pushed up against some vehicles (which weren't supposed to be parked where they were.) The biggest culprit showed up to the association meeting to complain, I asked her what her what she liked in her coffee, what newspaper she read, and Then I asked if I could get a spare key to her car? She gave me a bewildered look and asked why? I said if your going to ask for special accommodations why not take it all the way. Everyone else laughed. She didn't think it was funny and it was also the last time she parked there.


----------



## Lightningllc

Brad did this really happen. I am gonna use this one!!! Lmmfao.


----------



## bln

Yes, you should of seen the look on her face. #priceless.


----------



## dfd9

TJSNOW;1606013 said:


> You are turning into a Bitter Old Man....................


As opposed to a bitter young man?



TheXpress2002;1606065 said:


> Morning,
> 
> We need to watch Tuesday very closely as another system will effect the area. This system actually could be stronger and more intense than the last one. As I discussed the other day there is a pattern change about to take place and there were some model struggles that needed to be ironed out.....well they have been ironed out.....
> 
> Now totals will be drastically different from area to area but at this time a general 4-8 inches can be expected. These totals potentially can be higher once better sampling takes place and the system makes it on shore from the Pacific.


How about we watch March instead. Or April?

I'm tired.



TheXpress2002;1606175 said:


> how ironic you brought this up, I got a call from Plymouth Township yesterday regarding a subdivision we do off of joy road. I was told by a lady from the township that a homebound couple had called and complained that they had itheir snow cleared and we came thru afterwards and had thrown snow backup onto their approach. the township informed me I had to clean their approach from now on do to a liability issue with them, if there was a medical emergency they need to be able to get out
> , and this would be done at no cost


Should've asked if they were going to reimburse you?

That's why I let my wife handle complaints during storms, I'd tell most folks to get bent.



Cadzilla;1606234 said:


> Really? A call from the management company asking you for a favor for a handicapped couple who has concerns set you off like this?
> 
> And she's obtuse?
> 
> I'm a member of Lawnsite and have followed the thread here for several years and am totlly blown away at some of the attitudes on here from so called snow professionals some of which are SIMA members as well.
> 
> I don't mean to be a troublemaker but comon.
> 
> How many seconds would it take you to clear that one drives base and you know that the old then everyone will want it done excuse is crap.


So let me get this straight, you don't understand the dynamics involved because you said management company and not township, and you don't do snow removal, but you want to call someone out for getting upset because they were told to do something for free by the government?

So if the township calls you up, tells you that you left some leaves in someone's driveway by just driving by during leaf cleanup season and you have to go clean them up at no cost, you're not going to get upset?



procut;1606267 said:


> What if this couple lived on a street maintained by the city or county? Would the county/city truck and operator be expected to clear this one driveway apron?
> 
> Not to mention I guessing the abulance could make it through the window left from the plow. I can hardly imagine they were "snowed in"


This is exactly what I would have told her. Because you know they wouldn't.


----------



## Sharpcut 1

TheXpress2002;1606231 said:


> Plymouth Township only wants 1 apron done, it's just the principle of the township throwing their weight around with the situation


Ryan,
Township roads are generally under the juristiction of the County they are located in. The township has no right telling you what to do in a County right of way.


----------



## terrapro

Contracts have specific terms for a reason. If the contract needs to be ammended to include future services and additional charges accrued so be it. Typically in HOA and condo contracs the billing is pooled and everyone pays an equal portion... I am sure the other owners will be glad to chip in to cover expenses from special services. :laughing:


----------



## Luther

Cadzilla;1606254 said:


> Anyhow.....I think my point is that customer service rules, and I am not a customer is always right tool.
> 
> Didn't mean to be a troublemaker and I won't post much. I do not currently do snow removal. I used to be very involved. I can give weather updates from the Irish Hills area now and then perhaps. Can give you A2 etc guys heads ups on whats comin...


That's awesome Cz. Weather updates on current conditions in different locations are very helpful. No question it's one of the real reasons this thread is so successful.

You rock, and welcome!


----------



## Luther

PowersTree;1606208 said:


> Had a guy jump on the truck and threaten bodily harm only to swiftly have the door open and knock him back into the snow. He called the association, the twp, the police. When the police showed up I stopped to explain my side, and the cop basically told him to get screwed. After that incident I made sure to carry as much snow around the corner as I could, do I could windrow a nice mound in front of his driveway. Never a pile, just a windrow as tall as I could make it. A municipal series plow, going about 2 mph leaves a tall windrow.
> 
> The joys of plowing, when you don't have to answer the complaint calls.


That's pretty dickish. So your plan is to intentionally and purposely bury his approach with every opportunity?

You know you're just going to infuriate him more by doing this, right?

Must be nice to not be responsible for your actions, and not have to deal with those you are affecting. I wouldn't know that joy.


----------



## TheXpress2002

Afternoon,

There has been crazy developments over the past 12 hours regarding Tuesday through Thursday. 

Models have come together along with very good sampling of a double barrel LP during the above timeframe. The first LP looks to effect the area Tuesday and Tuesday night with a development of a second LP developing just to our east leading to both LP merging there after.

IF and I say IF this all plays out and only being 69 hours this will be the longest 72 hour span we have ever experienced.

Totals as of right now would be

4-8 Tuesday Tuesday night
4-8 Wednesday Wednesday night
1-3 Thursday Thursday night

PLEASE UNDERSTAND I AM ONLY RELAYING WHAT THE MODELS ARE SHOWING AT THIS TIME


----------



## IC-Smoke

any idea on amounts for Hillsdale, Pittsford, Hudson area? 

thanks again!!


----------



## 290

TheXpress2002;1606464 said:


> Afternoon,
> 
> There has been crazy developments over the past 12 hours regarding Tuesday through Thursday.
> 
> Models have come together along with very good sampling of a double barrel LP during the above timeframe. The first LP looks to effect the area Tuesday and Tuesday night with a development of a second LP developing just to our east leading to both LP merging there after.
> 
> IF and I say IF this all plays out and only being 69 hours this will be the longest 72 hour span we have ever experienced.
> 
> Totals as of right now would be
> 
> 4-8 Tuesday Tuesday night
> 4-8 Wednesday Wednesday night
> 1-3 Thursday Thursday night
> 
> PLEASE UNDERSTAND I AM ONLY RELAYING WHAT THE MODELS ARE SHOWING AT THIS TIME


Thats a lot of development!


----------



## boss75

IC-Smoke;1606480 said:


> any idea on amounts for Hillsdale, Pittsford, Hudson area?
> 
> thanks again!!


Here we go.....


----------



## Bedell Mgmt.

TheXpress2002;1606464 said:


> Afternoon,
> 
> There has been crazy developments over the past 12 hours regarding Tuesday through Thursday.
> 
> Models have come together along with very good sampling of a double barrel LP during the above timeframe. The first LP looks to effect the area Tuesday and Tuesday night with a development of a second LP developing just to our east leading to both LP merging there after.
> 
> IF and I say IF this all plays out and only being 69 hours this will be the longest 72 hour span we have ever experienced.
> 
> Totals as of right now would be
> 
> 4-8 Tuesday Tuesday night
> 4-8 Wednesday Wednesday night
> 1-3 Thursday Thursday night
> 
> PLEASE UNDERSTAND I AM ONLY RELAYING WHAT THE MODELS ARE SHOWING AT THIS TIME


Thanks for the heads up, Ryan! :waving:

Looks like we should all start pre-sleeping...


----------



## IC-Smoke

just looking for a option..... no need to get in a ****** sizing contest...


----------



## dfd9

IC-Smoke;1606480 said:


> any idea on amounts for Hillsdale, Pittsford, Hudson area?
> 
> thanks again!!


1-30" Thumbs Up


----------



## caitlyncllc

IC-Smoke;1606480 said:


> any idea on amounts for Hillsdale, Pittsford, Hudson area?
> 
> thanks again!!


He said a couple pages back he was not gonna give forecasts for specific areas. This storm possibility is still a few days away. Lets give it time to develop. Im sure he will keep us posted.


----------



## TheXpress2002

IC-Smoke;1606480 said:


> any idea on amounts for Hillsdale, Pittsford, Hudson area?
> 
> thanks again!!


Are you talking totals from yesterday.

PM me your email.


----------



## boss75

dfd9;1606495 said:


> 1-30" Thumbs Up


Is that amounts or size?


----------



## Luther

TheXpress2002;1606464 said:


> Afternoon,
> 
> There has been crazy developments over the past 12 hours regarding Tuesday through Thursday.
> 
> Totals as of right now would be
> 
> 4-8 Tuesday Tuesday night
> 4-8 Wednesday Wednesday night
> 1-3 Thursday Thursday night


Hear that noise?

That's Justin celebrating the upcoming snow by going through just over 1,000 rounds today.
:laughing:


----------



## dfd9

boss75;1606509 said:


> Is that amounts or size?


:laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## snowman6

TCLA;1606513 said:


> Hear that noise?
> 
> That's Justin celebrating the upcoming snow by going through just over 1,000 rounds today.
> :laughing:


Hey Jim, Sent you a PM


----------



## Lightningllc

TCLA;1606513 said:


> Hear that noise?
> 
> That's Justin celebrating the upcoming snow by going through just over 1,000 rounds today.
> :laughing:


How did you know. It was fun!!!!


----------



## esshakim

Well I don't mind snow on one of those days but 3 days would be crazy


----------



## cgrappler135

Channel 4 just said 3-5 on Tuesday and that it had the potential to be the biggest storm for us yet this year.


----------



## snowman6

Snowing in Milford. Are we expecting anything?


----------



## Allor Outdoor

Sites/roads are covered in Howell


----------



## flykelley

Hi Guys
Been having a hard time getting the 4 wheel to engage, sometimes I need to come almost to a stop. Got it to engage for the storm friday, now it won't come out of 4 wheel drive. I replaced the actuator on the front axle, that didn't change anything. Push buttons just blink then it stays in 4 wheel drive. Suggestion? Its a Chevy 2005 2500HD.

Mike


----------



## goinggreen

Guess the boss is gonna wish he didnt give me that pay raise next week. looks like I will be racking up the hours next week, My route takes 8-9 hrs on a good day.


----------



## Lightningllc

Who on here is a owner of a business vs a employee???


----------



## goinggreen

employee and owner I work for a landscape company and do mine part time on the side


----------



## eatonpaving

flykelley;1606667 said:


> Hi Guys
> Been having a hard time getting the 4 wheel to engage, sometimes I need to come almost to a stop. Got it to engage for the storm friday, now it won't come out of 4 wheel drive. I replaced the actuator on the front axle, that didn't change anything. Push buttons just blink then it stays in 4 wheel drive. Suggestion? Its a Chevy 2005 2500HD.
> 
> Mike


i bet you have ice in the pig thru the vent tube,,,,my 2003 did the same thing...if you can put it in a heated garage for a day and see if it works then just change the fluid....


----------



## bln

Owner, sometimes I wish I was just an employee. Wouldn't stress out or care as much.


----------



## First Responder

Lightningllc;1606693 said:


> Who on here is a owner of a business vs a employee???


Owner here.....


----------



## eatonpaving

Lightningllc;1606693 said:


> Who on here is a owner of a business vs a employee???


owner, bought my first truck in 1985, (dba) incorporated in 98.. could never be an employee.


----------



## TGS Inc.

Came back from Frankenmuth about an hour ago and had off and on (mostly on) snow squalls from there to about Brighton...Then nothin. We stopped at a drive thru at M-59 and that previously salted lot was starting to get rough on the edges....


----------



## caitlyncllc

Owner. Flykelley- is that an electric or vacuum actuator? Check all your vacuum lines if it is that type. The heat in the dodge has been stuck on the defrost for a couple weeks, finally found a vacuum leak that controls the diverter thingy and blamo- works like a charm. 

Ryan-thanks for the heads up.


----------



## goinggreen

caitlyncllc;1606769 said:


> Owner. Flykelley- is that an electric or vacuum actuator? Check all your vacuum lines if it is that type. The heat in the dodge has been stuck on the defrost for a couple weeks, finally found a vacuum leak that controls the diverter thingy and blamo- works like a charm.
> 
> Ryan-thanks for the heads up.


That might explain why my dodge stays on defrost all the time. Where is that line located on a 98 2500


----------



## chad1234

Owner here


----------



## caitlyncllc

Its not just one line. It's a system. If the system has a leak somewhere some or all of the components may not work. The vacuum runs the cruise control, heater diverter thingy, 4x4 actuator on the front axle....not sure what else.

The line for the heater control comes thru the firewall under where the glove box is. It is a small plastic line - be careful it will be very brittle!! You can break it off or start at the first union/connection and replace all of the plastic lines with rubber vacuum hose. From there it goes across the firewall to a T where one line runs down to the top of the transfer case and from there to the front axle. There is also a vent line that come back up from the transfer case that has a breather/check valve on it. Shortly after the T is another fitting where it splits off to the cruise control and on my truck (a diesel) a line runs to the vacuum pump that is in front of the power steering pump. If you have a gasser it will be a bit different - the line might go to the vacuum booster behind the master cylinder - i'm not exactly sure. It cost me $60 for all the hose and a couple variety packs of fittings and spring clamps at autozone. Original equipment does not have the spring clamps but I put them on to be sure that there are no leaks. 
It sure is nice not to have your feet freezing for 10 or 12 hours while plowing.
Hope this helps.
Mark


----------



## newhere

goinggreen;1606813 said:


> That might explain why my dodge stays on defrost all the time. Where is that line located on a 98 2500


I have a 97 2500 ram with the 8800 gvw that im parting out if you need anything. Has a 4.10 rear. New radiator, alternator, water pump, good t-case, what ever you need some day.

I put a brand new trans in it ( not a rebuilt one) paid 3,800 just for the trans plus labor. Has about 5,000 miles on it since it was put in. Been sitting for two years though, im sure its still good. $250 bucks for it you remove.


----------



## grassmaster06

My 4x4 on my 97 chevy 2500 went out yesterday too.I started the truck and drove to the gas station in 4x4, pump the gas went back to the shop and left the truck running ,my guy got in and said the 4x4 isn't working.it just stopped out of no where ,and also my heater vent only blow on defrost too .maybe a vacuum problem?


----------



## PowersTree

I worked as an employee for 15 years. Have been on my own for 3 now. 

When the lights on the dash flash, it usually has to do with the shift motor on the transfer case.


----------



## caitlyncllc

grassmaster06;1606863 said:


> My 4x4 on my 97 chevy 2500 went out yesterday too.I started the truck and drove to the gas station in 4x4, pump the gas went back to the shop and left the truck running ,my guy got in and said the 4x4 isn't working.it just stopped out of no where ,and also my heater vent only blow on defrost too .maybe a vacuum problem?


Check your lines. The older trucks used plastic lines that get brittle and break. It's an easy fix, if thats the issue.


----------



## PowersTree

grassmaster06;1606863 said:


> My 4x4 on my 97 chevy 2500 went out yesterday too.I started the truck and drove to the gas station in 4x4, pump the gas went back to the shop and left the truck running ,my guy got in and said the 4x4 isn't working.it just stopped out of no where ,and also my heater vent only blow on defrost too .maybe a vacuum problem?


You DO have a vacuum issue. On mine it lost 4x and the heat blender. Found the vacuum line leak and all was better.


----------



## caitlyncllc

newhere;1606862 said:


> I have a 97 2500 ram with the 8800 gvw that im parting out if you need anything. Has a 4.10 rear. New radiator, alternator, water pump, good t-case, what ever you need some day.
> 
> I put a brand new trans in it ( not a rebuilt one) paid 3,800 just for the trans plus labor. Has about 5,000 miles on it since it was put in. Been sitting for two years though, im sure its still good. $250 bucks for it you remove.


What trans is it?


----------



## newhere

Not sure, it would take some digging. I know it shares every thing else with the 3500 trucks and far as drive train and u-joints and what not. It was a "snow commander" model so that i guess made it diffrent then a normal 2500.


----------



## newhere

I did put those cool black plastic fold up and out towing mirrors on it. Drivers is good, passenger needs the mirror that can be bought separate. Manual mirror, no heat. I know they were in the 400's from the dealer. 35 bucks for both


----------



## GimmeSnow!!

newhere;1606862 said:


> I have a 97 2500 ram with the 8800 gvw that im parting out if you need anything. Has a 4.10 rear. New radiator, alternator, water pump, good t-case, what ever you need some day.
> 
> I put a brand new trans in it ( not a rebuilt one) paid 3,800 just for the trans plus labor. Has about 5,000 miles on it since it was put in. Been sitting for two years though, im sure its still good. $250 bucks for it you remove.


How much for the t-case? I also need drive shaft and both yokes. Debating on junking mine or selling it but I have put a lot of time and money into it the last couple years.


----------



## Jesslynn73

Tscape;1606073 said:


> Wow. Guess who else is going to get old...you are.


lol yeah, you are right but I still got a while


----------



## caitlyncllc

If its the same tranny as mine i will take it. I will give you a call tomorrow or monday if i can find your number again.


----------



## TGS Inc.

newhere;1606862 said:


> I have a 97 2500 ram with the 8800 gvw that im parting out if you need anything. Has a 4.10 rear. New radiator, alternator, water pump, good t-case, what ever you need some day.
> 
> I put a brand new trans in it ( not a rebuilt one) paid 3,800 just for the trans plus labor. Has about 5,000 miles on it since it was put in. Been sitting for two years though, im sure its still good. $250 bucks for it you remove.


Do you have the fenders still? If so, are they rusty?

Thanks!


----------



## terrapro

Owner, but you know that.


----------



## Lightningllc

terrapro;1606926 said:


> Owner, but you know that.


Just trying to figure out all the stage names and who is what????

I think everyone wants to know!!!!


----------



## Moonlighter

Owner, with all the worry and stress that goes with it, and loving every minute!


----------



## ACutAbovemi

Coating and flakes coming
down around 9pm then more flakes at 2am on the way home from red dog in milford... Got pulled over good thing I may have to salt so I'm sober dd... Very light coating on cars and lots have corners covered.


----------



## 290

Owner 3 years. Worked at another company for 15.


----------



## snowman6

Full coating in Milford


----------



## tsnap

flykelley;1606667 said:


> Hi Guys
> Been having a hard time getting the 4 wheel to engage, sometimes I need to come almost to a stop. Got it to engage for the storm friday, now it won't come out of 4 wheel drive. I replaced the actuator on the front axle, that didn't change anything. Push buttons just blink then it stays in 4 wheel drive. Suggestion? Its a Chevy 2005 2500HD.
> 
> Mike


Shift motir on transfer case


----------



## terrapro

Cripes. Full salt here in Howell.


----------



## alpine627

Flint to Fenton a good 1.00" 

Lots are covered


----------



## irishbrother

Anybody know how Troy lots look. Thanks


----------



## Luther

You're good there Kevin. I just left there.

Now snowing at a good clip in WB. Things are getting covered here now.


----------



## Luther

Stuff needs to be done in Novi too. Main roads and roundabouts look bad. They need salt.

Snow stopping now.


----------



## Frankland

TCLA how are treated lots looking in the Novi rd & i96 area?


----------



## flykelley

caitlyncllc;1606769 said:


> Owner. Flykelley- is that an electric or vacuum actuator? Check all your vacuum lines if it is that type. The heat in the dodge has been stuck on the defrost for a couple weeks, finally found a vacuum leak that controls the diverter thingy and blamo- works like a charm.
> 
> Ryan-thanks for the heads up.


its a electric acuator.

Mike


----------



## Luther

Frankland;1606995 said:


> TCLA how are treated lots looking in the Novi rd & i96 area?


Treated lots spotty only. Those look mulch better than the roads. Untreated lots are bad.

Very minor touch up could be done depending on tolerances. Sky's are clearing now...a bit of sunshine will make even the roads good with time.


----------



## Frankland

Thanks TCLA


----------



## Green Glacier

Holy crap NWS calling for 1 to 3 &2 to 4 
compare that to last storm that was less than 1"
we will be buried


----------



## TheXpress2002

My general thoughts from yesterday have not changed.

The GFS came in with a couple less inches with the Tuesday totals but had .3 inches of freezing rain/ice before the change over to heavy snow.

3 day totals will be well over a foot.


----------



## Bedell Mgmt.

TheXpress2002;1607010 said:


> My general thoughts from yesterday have not changed.
> 
> The GFS came in with a couple less inches with the Tuesday totals but had .3 inches of freezing rain/ice before the change over to heavy snow.
> 
> 3 day totals will be well over a foot.


I'm not really buying the freezing rain hitting us...  Are you Xpress?

thanks for you all you do for us!

it's gunna be a busy week Thumbs Up


----------



## Strictly Snow

I need a church salted in Rochester Hills near OU who wants to make a quick hundo for a half ton lot. PM me


----------



## magnatrac

About an inch here in ortonville. I salted a couple lots that will be open today but the rest can melt in the sun. That must be oakland countys plan today :laughing:


----------



## caitlyncllc

Looks like lots of sleepy contractors today.


----------



## TheXpress2002

Bedell Mgmt.;1607016 said:


> I'm not really buying the freezing rain hitting us...  Are you Xpress?
> 
> thanks for you all you do for us!
> 
> it's gunna be a busy week Thumbs Up


At this point no I am not buying it. Dynamic cooling should occur and will result in all snow, al beit a low ratio the intensity will be overwhelming. The other factor to look at is the highest snowfall will occur during the overnight hours with colder temps allowing this to pile up.


----------



## Bedell Mgmt.

Thanks for the reply. It looks like the ratios go up as the week goes on.

You said it. Things are going to pile up!


----------



## Lightningllc

There lawn a band coming through right now in Howell to flint. Judging by Mdot cams its good snow. I'm in Brighton and its coming down real fine.


----------



## PowersTree

flykelley;1606997 said:


> its a electric acuator.
> 
> Mike


Your issue is your shift motor on the transfer case.


----------



## Strictly Snow

Strictly Snow;1607018 said:


> I need a church salted in Rochester Hills near OU who wants to make a quick hundo for a half ton lot. PM me


No takers?!


----------



## Green Glacier

Anyone know were to get a hiniker motor today


----------



## Lightningllc

Why does this business have so many divorces. My buddy in Ann Arbor is getting a divorce after being married for 12 years and has 2 kids. He says that she said he works too much and isn't the same person as he was 4 years ago. I know I've had my ups and downs with my wife but it really seems like this landscape industry really has a high divorce rate.


----------



## magnatrac

snowing good again in ortonville. It's heading south !


----------



## Luther

Strictly Snow;1607045 said:


> No takers?!


I could have helped 3 hours ago...had a salt truck roll right past there.

Sorry


----------



## redskinsfan34

Owner. I'm just a one man show in the winter. Also have a 40 hr/week job that's been getting in the way this month.


----------



## Strictly Snow

TCLA;1607063 said:


> I could have helped 3 hours ago...had a salt truck roll right past there.
> 
> Sorry


Thanks for the reply Jim!


----------



## terrapro

Lightningllc;1607059 said:


> Why does this business have so many divorces. My buddy in Ann Arbor is getting a divorce after being married for 12 years and has 2 kids. He says that she said he works too much and isn't the same person as he was 4 years ago. I know I've had my ups and downs with my wife but it really seems like this landscape industry really has a high divorce rate.


It is everywhere just business owners do have a higher rate in general. When I went through my counceling I learned that love is not unconditional and that is just a fairytale. It takes work, alot of it sometimes. When one or both is not willing to work then it easily goes down hill fast. Compromise, compromise is actually a form of love so just do it...or don't and you won't be married for long. Either is just fine, whatever you do just don't compromise yourself and your integrity.

I also learned that the type of personality needed to run a business attracts women with borderline personality disorder LOL! They like the type that are grounded and stable and hardworking and dependable. Then after ahwile they get extremely needy because you aren't giving them every drop of attention. Then they decide they are so fk'd up how can someone love me, so then start to think you have to be fk'd up to love anyone as fk'd as themselves so they start to resent you....and then proceed to ruin your life. They destroy all your relationships with friends and family, run your business into the ground and take all your money, then the kids and house and all posessions so basically everything you have Thumbs Up


----------



## bln

Cole, I have learned that in a marriage compromise means doing what she wants. Example, one fine summer day I wanted to go on our boat and she wanted to go to the zoo, so we compromised and went to the zoo.


----------



## caitlyncllc

For those of you looking for relationship advise, I know of this great book that talks all about how to treat your spouse and children. It gives great insight into how to make things work.


----------



## Lightningllc

My buddy has almost had that happen to the tee. She is trying to take the whole business from him. She got the house, she has the kids and he's getting assed child support alimony. 

She turned all there friends against him. It's a shame. 

What's funny is she is already in a serious relationship with another guy after being apart for 3 months. 

All I can say is it sucks.


----------



## bln

Which brings me back to this ol timer I met years back who tol me "if it has ta ta's or tires it will give you problems." Man was the smartest person I know.


----------



## terrapro

LOL let me add that I am the happiest I have been in a looong time. No regrets!


----------



## terrapro

29deg and still a light snow here. 

Don't get me wrong I love women and they seem to really like me  
I also loved being married, but it will take alot to make me trust one again like that. She would have to really impress me before I let that happen.


----------



## brandonslc

Does anyone know where I can get a passenger side front axle for a 2002 f250 ?


----------



## bln

^^^^check with Milwalkee


----------



## dfd9

I'm not smart enough to be an employee.


----------



## gunsworth

dfd9;1607224 said:


> I'm not smart enough to be an employee.


Im not lazy enough to be an employee


----------



## Milwaukee

brandonslc;1607194 said:


> Does anyone know where I can get a passenger side front axle for a 2002 f250 ?


Hard to find in junkyard they won't part out that axle. They want you buy WHOLE axle so $350 for Dana 60. Check Jeff Bronco Grave yard. http://broncograveyard.com/


----------



## TJSNOW

dfd9;1607224 said:


> I'm not smart enough to be an employee.


I am............:salute:.........................:waving:


----------



## Lightningllc

Milwaukee;1607250 said:


> Hard to find in junkyard they won't part out that axle. They want you buy WHOLE axle so $350 for Dana 60. Check Jeff Bronco Grave yard. http://broncograveyard.com/


Call regal auto parts in Howell or whitmore lake.


----------



## Adamck83

Can someone point me in the direction of a repair shop with fast turn around service, I have a bad hub/bearing that I need fixed asap. I'm located in the Redford/Livonia area.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## Adamck83

Lightningllc;1606693 said:


> Who on here is a owner of a business vs a employee???


Employee with many of the same responsibilities as the owner.


----------



## bln

^^^^My buddy Scott is at wixom and West rd. (248)-410-1067. Tell him Brad sent you.


----------



## TJSNOW

Next week looks to be a wet,sloppy week......Pushing concrete is not one of my favorites....Maybee I will just call in sick due to the fact I'm just a lowlife employee.........


----------



## Frankland

Anyone know of anyone that offers onsite repair of John Deere loaders/backhoes? Other than AIS..... ******* employee thought it was cool to buy diesel on the side from another contractor.... Believe it had water in it.... Think we need to replace an injector.....John Deere backhoe 310g


----------



## TJSNOW

Dam employees.........






Why don't you treat the crap out of the fuel and change the filters and see what happens....What leads you to believe its the injector gone bad from water in the fuel?.


----------



## Frankland

They added off road diesel to regular diesel and the machine runs to 2000 rpm then drops to 1500 rpm and putters


----------



## TJSNOW

Frankland;1607404 said:


> They added off road diesel to regular diesel and the machine runs to 2000 rpm then drops to 1500 rpm and putters


You understand there is No difference between off road diesel and regular diesel other than die is added to it for tax purposes


----------



## Frankland

I understand that, but don't trust someone else fuel out of their transfer tank.


----------



## newhere

Yeah mixing off road and on road will do that. Said no one ever


----------



## TJSNOW

Frankland;1607404 said:


> They added off road diesel to regular diesel and the machine runs to 2000 rpm then drops to 1500 rpm and putters


It does sound like water in the fuel.....Treat the crap out of the fuel with Polar Power or something along those lines and you most likely will have to change the filters...


----------



## Frankland

Newhere what do you suggest we do?


----------



## Milwaukee

Frankland;1607404 said:


> They added off road diesel to regular diesel and the machine runs to 2000 rpm then drops to 1500 rpm and putters


Fuel delivery is restriction will do that. Does it had electric or fuel pump on it? Try new fuel filter and see what up.


----------



## TJSNOW

Frankland;1607412 said:


> Newhere what do you suggest we do?


I just suggested what you do.........Your Welcome.....


----------



## Frankland

Tha k you tjsnow


----------



## tsnap

brandonslc;1607194 said:


> Does anyone know where I can get a passenger side front axle for a 2002 f250 ?


I know i can gimme a few and ill check price


----------



## tsnap

Adamck83;1607357 said:


> Can someone point me in the direction of a repair shop with fast turn around service, I have a bad hub/bearing that I need fixed asap. I'm located in the Redford/Livonia area.
> Thanks in advance.


I can do it in the am im at michigan and venoy in wayne


----------



## Milwaukee

Adamck83;1607357 said:


> Can someone point me in the direction of a repair shop with fast turn around service, I have a bad hub/bearing that I need fixed asap. I'm located in the Redford/Livonia area.
> Thanks in advance.


Contact Tsnap He in Inkster not too far from you. His phone 248-579-3406


----------



## Frankland

Tsnap, give me a call when you get a sec, franks landscaping


----------



## Lightningllc

Frank for sure you have water in fuel. Maybe even sabotage from someone. 

I haul 100's of gallons with my 105 gallon tank and fill my equipment and never had a problem. 

You also could have a clogged fuel filter, I would start by changing your filters then go from there. A gallon of water can ruin a machine especially in below freezing temps.


----------



## Frankland

In this case I think Horizon Landscaping out of canton should check their machines! Thanks lightning


----------



## TGS Inc.

Winter Storm Watch just issued!!Thumbs UpThumbs UpThumbs Up


----------



## lawns4life

TGS Inc.;1607439 said:


> Winter Storm Watch just issued!!Thumbs UpThumbs UpThumbs Up


2 days ahead of time.. it's gonna be a big one hopefully payup


----------



## newhere

Frankland;1607412 said:


> Newhere what do you suggest we do?


The bottom of the tank will have a petcock on it, open that until it runs with clean fuel. The first bit will be clear water then when it turns red let it run for another second or two and turn it off. Then go take the fuel water separator filter off and replace it with a new one and obviously drain the bowl and clean it out good. Then change the fuel filter and fill it with diesel 911 and dump the rest of the jug in the tank. Find the bleeder screw and the primmer and pump it up real good. Start it and run it for awhile because your still going to have contaminated fuel in the lines that was to work its way out.

Basic wrenching.


----------



## TheXpress2002

Again no change in my thoughts from two days ago. EURO comes in even stronger GFS has ice at the onset NAM has all snow. So I am still blending all the models.

REPOST....

Models have come together along with very good sampling of a double barrel LP during the above timeframe. The first LP looks to effect the area Tuesday and Tuesday night with a development of a second LP developing just to our east leading to both LP merging there after.IF and I say IF this all plays out and only being 69 hours this will be the longest 72 hour span we have ever experienced.

Totals as of right now would be

4-8 Tuesday Tuesday night
4-8 Wednesday Wednesday night
1-3 Thursday Thursday night


----------



## Lightningllc

I guess I can payoff my new truck after these 3 days.


----------



## Luther

gunsworth;1607249 said:


> Im not lazy enough to be an employee


Is that a fact...employees are lazy?


----------



## TJSNOW

TCLA;1607500 said:


> Is that a fact...employees are lazy?


I questioned this post a few hours ago.....But for some reason it got deleted.....


----------



## rammanriley

Thanks xpress! I've been lurking here for awhile. Always look forward to your forecasts. Only guy I trust with my weather.


----------



## TJSNOW

Buckle Up....*Snowmegeddon 2013 *is coming.......:salute:

Since i'm a Lowlife Lazy Employee is Now a Good time to ask for a Raise....payup


----------



## Lightningllc

Do we have a snowmegeddon every year.


----------



## bln

Justin, yes. Last year it was 3".


----------



## TJSNOW

Lightningllc;1607512 said:


> Do we have a snowmegeddon every year.


We have several every year...................:salute:


----------



## boss75

irishbrother;1606987 said:


> Anybody know how Troy lots look. Thanks


Nothing in Troy


----------



## redskinsfan34

TCLA;1607500 said:


> Is that a fact...employees are lazy?


Things are getting a little chippy on here.


----------



## Luther

If chippy means calling out an idiotic post, then yes it is getting chippy.


----------



## tsnap

Frankland;1607430 said:


> Tsnap, give me a call when you get a sec, franks landscaping


Frank call me your numbersiun my other truck at the shop 2485793406


----------



## gunsworth

TCLA;1607500 said:


> Is that a fact...employees are lazy?


Ive yet to find an employee who will work as hard as I do, there are good ones out there, but none will ever work as hard as if they owned the biz.

I wasnt trying to start ****, it was a generalization. I know some guys do bust their tails, but I just cant seem to find them anymore. and its not the pay, I pay way more than i should and most do


----------



## TJSNOW

gunsworth;1607611 said:


> Ive yet to find an employee who will work as hard as I do, there are good ones out there, but none will ever work as hard as if they owned the biz.


:laughing::laughing::laughing:.........


----------



## TJSNOW

gunsworth;1607611 said:


> Ive yet to find an employee who will work as hard as I do, there are good ones out there, but none will ever work as hard as if they owned the biz.


Do you live at home with mum and dad?.....


----------



## Lightningllc

I have good employees but they come with a price. 


Yes Todd I live with mum and dad. How did you know.


----------



## gunsworth

TCLA;1607585 said:


> If chippy means calling out an idiotic post, then yes it is getting chippy.


sheesh, didnt realize there were so many employees on here. no need to get all sensitive, didnt mean to piss anyone off.

I must just be a magnet for lazy workers


----------



## gunsworth

TJSNOW;1607619 said:


> Do you live at home with mum and dad?.....


what you mean my roomates?


----------



## TJSNOW

Lightningllc;1607627 said:


> I have good employees but they come with a price.
> 
> Yes Todd I live with mum and dad. How did you know.


Not talking to you.......I will deal with you later......:laughing:


----------



## gunsworth

Lightningllc;1607627 said:


> I have good employees but they come with a price.
> 
> Yes Todd I live with mum and dad. How did you know.


I think that is part of my problem, I start guys out way too high and tell myself they are good for it, then a few months down the road they suck.

I have yet to have a guy tell me they made more at another job or were offered more by another company (in this industry)


----------



## terrapro

Lightningllc;1607476 said:


> I guess I can payoff my new truck after these 3 days.


Holy ship I wish I made that much money!



Lightningllc;1607512 said:


> Do we have a snowmegeddon every year.





bln;1607513 said:


> Justin, yes. Last year it was *3*".


Brad I LOL'ed at that one!

Just got back from fabbing my mounts for my new spreader to go on the dump, everything is getting welded up and mounted in the morning. It's going to be the cats ace!...hopefully. Does anyone else have a dual brine sprayer and rock spreader other than prewetting at the spinner?


----------



## boss75

gunsworth;1607641 said:


> I think that is part of my problem, I start guys out way too high and tell myself they are good for it, then a few months down the road they suck.
> 
> I have yet to have a guy tell me they made more at another job or were offered more by another company (in this industry)


Maybe....don't start them off way too high....then you won't be in for such a big disappointment. Just a suggestion.


----------



## GimmeSnow!!

I've learned a lot about employees this past year and am constantly changing my outlook. I honestly don't think they are all about the paycheck unless they are genuinely unhappy. My goal for this year is to flood the market with bodies and start weeding out the problems. If someone doesn't show I can call one of the other guys in and that person can take the rest of the week off. If someone is breaking all of the equipment I can give them a couple days off. I finally got a handbook done, along with an evaluations system. If they are doing a good job they will be rewarded for it. I will not start the guys off at a high pay but will bring them up to par if they seem worth it. I'm working on bonus structures for performance based on evaluations. I'm trying to create a degree of separation between me and my employees so that I only come in if there is a major problem. That way when i talk to them I will be more positive and not constantly harping on them for this and that. If I can communicate to them exactly what I expect and show them a path they can grow in they will stay with me. 
.......which brings me to my biggest problem right now. In order for people to move up I have to grow. With all of these people bidding at $16-$20 an acre for mowing or $50 an hour plowing I have trouble winning the bids so I need to work on my sales hardcore to open up new bidding opportunities. That's why we can't compete on pay alone with the other industries for employees. They have knowledgable competition with respectable profit margins (sometimes). Something our industry is definitely lacking.


----------



## MJK

you guys know how much it cost to plate a 26,000 dump truck for 12 months? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Milwaukee

MJK;1607724 said:


> you guys know how much it cost to plate a 26,000 dump truck for 12 months? Thanks in advance.


One truck I was research it 24K GVWR it cost $450-500 a year. http://www.michigan.gov/sos/0,1607,7-127-1640_14837-158285--,00.html


----------



## MJK

Thanks $558 for 12 months, not to bad I guess.


----------



## TheXpress2002

MJK;1607724 said:


> you guys know how much it cost to plate a 26,000 dump truck for 12 months? Thanks in advance.


SOS does 3 month tabs. Easier on the pocketbook especially if you have mutiple trucks or if you have certain trucks you only use on a seasonal basis.


----------



## Lightningllc

Speaking of which I need to buy a 3 month plate, I know what I'm doing tomorrow.


----------



## TheXpress2002

Lightningllc;1607794 said:


> Speaking of which I need to buy a 3 month plate, I know what I'm doing tomorrow.


We'll make it a hot lunch date......


----------



## stanky

TheXpress2002;1607806 said:


> We'll make it a hot lunch date......


Are you buying Ryan?


----------



## bdryer

GimmeSnow!!;1607721 said:


> I've learned a lot about employees this past year and am constantly changing my outlook. I honestly don't think they are all about the paycheck unless they are genuinely unhappy. My goal for this year is to flood the market with bodies and start weeding out the problems. If someone doesn't show I can call one of the other guys in and that person can take the rest of the week off. If someone is breaking all of the equipment I can give them a couple days off. I finally got a handbook done, along with an evaluations system. If they are doing a good job they will be rewarded for it. I will not start the guys off at a high pay but will bring them up to par if they seem worth it. I'm working on bonus structures for performance based on evaluations. I'm trying to create a degree of separation between me and my employees so that I only come in if there is a major problem. That way when i talk to them I will be more positive and not constantly harping on them for this and that. If I can communicate to them exactly what I expect and show them a path they can grow in they will stay with me.
> .......which brings me to my biggest problem right now. In order for people to move up I have to grow. With all of these people bidding at $16-$20 an acre for mowing or $50 an hour plowing I have trouble winning the bids so I need to work on my sales hardcore to open up new bidding opportunities. That's why we can't compete on pay alone with the other industries for employees. They have knowledgable competition with respectable profit margins (sometimes). Something our industry is definitely lacking.


You hit the nail on the head... it is hard to be competitive in this business when others in this business are lowballing their quotes just so they can get the job. Obviously they are the ones who don't have the proper insurance, or workmans comp, or truck inspections.... I could go on and on. They give all of us hard working, honest business owners a bad name. Customers have a hard time understanding why we can't meet or beat their quote. That's why I just do my best, treat my customers right, and appreciate the referrals that they give me. Best form of advertising..... way better than handbills stuck in a mailbox with 10 others.


----------



## Adamck83

tsnap;1607428 said:


> I can do it in the am im at michigan and venoy in wayne


I appreciate it, but my boss said take to the dealer in the morning it was replaced not that long ago and should still have a warranty on it. Sorry.


----------



## goinggreen

Anyone going to be at the trade show next week


----------



## Lightningllc

Ok I'm ready reports for this storm. Tuesday into Wednesday is gonna be rough, I hope it stays alittle warm and we get rain during the day to cut the totals down. 6-10 inches of heavy snow does not sound fun.


----------



## leepotter

If no one wants to deal with this storm just let me know and i'll put my plow on ahead of time and it'll just pass us by. But if you really want it to happen I'll wash the truck, wax it and put it away.


----------



## tsnap

Adamck83;1607844 said:


> I appreciate it, but my boss said take to the dealer in the morning it was replaced not that long ago and should still have a warranty on it. Sorry.


No issue at all the invite is always open to anyone on here,ill give u cost on my parts and will do as much as possiable to get the best turn around possiable to all,here on plowsite


----------



## TheXpress2002

Morning...still no change with my thoughts

The LP is about 100 miles further south in Oklahoma/ Texas than what was on the models. If this continues its track being 100 miles further south we have a bullseye here in SE Mich.


----------



## Bedell Mgmt.

Thanks for the update. 

Looks like the GFS is still thinking some mixing for us? (still not buying it)


----------



## Greenstar lawn

TheXpress2002;1608064 said:


> Morning...still no change with my thoughts
> 
> The LP is about 100 miles further south in Oklahoma/ Texas than what was on the models. If this continues its track being 100 miles further south we have a bullseye here in SE Mich.


To think channel 2 just showed the one model run that gave all of se mich an all rain event. Hot to love there approach


----------



## Tscape

Greenstar lawn;1608084 said:


> To think channel 2 just showed the one model run that gave all of se mich an all rain event. Hot to love there approach


There's no reason to think that they don't know exactly what they are talking about as much as any weather guesser.


----------



## TheXpress2002

Bedell Mgmt.;1608071 said:


> Thanks for the update.
> 
> Looks like the GFS is still thinking some mixing for us? (still not buying it)


If you pull up the 4 panel upper level charts you will see all hours and levels of the atmosphere support all snow al beit an 8 to 1 - 12 to 1 ratios it will come down at an inch a hour still.

Support is with the NAM and EURO right now. I will start following the RAP at 4pm this afternoon

EDIT.....12z NAM the LP stays south of the border the entire event which supports the current position over Texas


----------



## TheXpress2002

Tscape;1608088 said:


> There's no reason to think that they don't know exactly what they are talking about as much as any weather guesser.


Correct they are just showing all options


----------



## alternative

Greenstar lawn;1608084 said:


> To think channel 2 just showed the one model run that gave all of se mich an all rain event. Hot to love there approach


He said he didnt think that would be the model to follow...
http://www.myfoxdetroit.com/story/18665653/fox-2-detroit-weather-authority-forecast


----------



## Tscape

Either way it sounds like a mess.


----------



## Bedell Mgmt.

TheXpress2002;1608089 said:


> If you pull up the 4 panel upper level charts you will see all hours and levels of the atmosphere support all snow al beit an 8 to 1 - 12 to 1 ratios it will come down at an inch a hour still.
> 
> Support is with the NAM and EURO right now. I will start following the RAP at 4pm this afternoon
> 
> EDIT.....12z NAM the LP stays south of the border the entire event which supports the current position over Texas


Thanks for the feedback.

The NAM seems on board for this one. It spit out some fun snow totals for us


----------



## Greenstar lawn

Honestly this is the only time I hope ur wrong Ryan lol. Not looking to push concrete especially if it's 8:1 ratios


----------



## Greenstar lawn

alternative;1608100 said:


> He said he didnt think that would be the model to follow...
> http://www.myfoxdetroit.com/story/18665653/fox-2-detroit-weather-authority-forecast


Yeah I turned it on as he was showing the model run so I missed that part


----------



## TheXpress2002

Bedell Mgmt.;1608104 said:


> Thanks for the feedback.
> 
> The NAM seems on board for this one. It spit out some fun snow totals for us


I dont know if you have access to the EURO but if you dont just pray the NAM verifies. We dont want the EURO......well some might


----------



## bln

Thanks Ryan,


----------



## esshakim

Don't mind the snow but really hate the wet heavy stuff. Just no fun plowing that stuff. Slows you down big time.


----------



## stanky

TheXpress2002;1608115 said:


> I dont know if you have access to the EURO but if you dont just pray the NAM verifies. We dont want the EURO......well some might


Once again thank you so much Ryan, BTW I'll buy lunch !!!!


----------



## 290

esshakim;1608139 said:


> Don't mind the snow but really hate the wet heavy stuff. Just no fun plowing that stuff. Slows you down big time.


I dont know what i dislike more, the heavy stuff or the super light stuff that all ends up on your windshield even with a deflector.


----------



## redskinsfan34

Thanks Ryan. Is it too early to predict the duration of this thing? If it stretches into Wed. I'm thinking I may need to take the day off from my reg job.


----------



## TheXpress2002

redskinsfan34;1608159 said:


> Thanks Ryan. Is it too early to predict the duration of this thing? If it stretches into Wed. I'm thinking I may need to take the day off from my reg job.


this will linger into Thursday when all said and done


----------



## Cory58

Really.... All the way into Thursday. I better sleep now then. Wow wife's gonna love me I turn into a real piece of work after 30 hours with no sleep.


----------



## Do It All Do It Right

redskinsfan34;1608159 said:


> Thanks Ryan. Is it too early to predict the duration of this thing? If it stretches into Wed. I'm thinking I may need to take the day off from my reg job.


I think I need to get another job to supplement working full time running and operating a business. It will help to pay the bills in order to service those potential customers that feel I want/need their business that badly.  Happy Spring Bidding!


----------



## Moonlighter

Hey all, I am looking for a ride along shoveler / driver for this week and maybe beyond. I run out of the Pontiac area. Pm me for more information.


----------



## redskinsfan34

Holy **** guess I'm taking Wed. Off. Thank you.


----------



## dfd9

I like the idea of a more southern track.


----------



## Lightningllc

I am pre-salting hoods, Windsheilds, Shovels and parking lots today.

I pre-slept and pre-plowed today also!!!!!!!!

I'm ready the question is are my guys and my trucks READY????

Also just noticed WEIGHT RESTRICTIONS ARE ON IN LIVINGSTON AND OAKLAND


----------



## Luther

Lightningllc;1608280
[U said:


> Also just noticed WEIGHT RESTRICTIONS ARE ON IN LIVINGSTON AND OAKLAND[/U]


Yes sir. As of 6:00am last Thursday.

Hoping Oakland and Wayne will enact their's on the usual March 1st date....and not sooner.


----------



## Allor Outdoor

Lightningllc;1608280 said:


> I am pre-salting hoods, Windsheilds, Shovels and parking lots today.
> 
> I pre-slept and pre-plowed today also!!!!!!!!
> 
> I'm ready the question is are my guys and my trucks READY????
> 
> Also just noticed WEIGHT RESTRICTIONS ARE ON IN LIVINGSTON AND OAKLAND


Only in Liviningston county from what I am seeing!


----------



## Cadzilla

TCLA;1608301 said:


> Yes sir. As of 6:00am last Thursday.
> 
> Hoping Oakland and Wayne will enact their's on the usual March 1st date....and not sooner.


I never had a problem with the weigh master but don't they kinda look the other way with salt loads?

Are you guys over weight unloaded?

I know you guys at Clogg have some big rigs.


----------



## dfd9

http://www.micountyroads.org/weight.php


----------



## TGS Inc.

Today has been all about making magic happen...

Last night on our "simple/easy" salt night, chasing snow bank run-off turned south on me very quickly as some fine person pulled out in front of our truck. Truck had a Boss V-Plow on it and a salter. My guy was going full speed with salt. Impact was so strong a part of the cutting edge ended up in the bed. Ladies car spun around 3 times. Plow is wasted, salter has major stress tears/bends. Glad there were no injuries but didn't make for a fun day today making the truck usable! The lady was ticketed. Lets just hope the insurance pans out.

Talk about bad timing!


----------



## terrapro

Lightningllc;1608280 said:


> I am pre-salting hoods, Windsheilds, Shovels and parking lots today.
> 
> I pre-slept and pre-plowed today also!!!!!!!!
> 
> I'm ready the question is are my guys and my trucks READY????
> 
> Also just noticed WEIGHT RESTRICTIONS ARE ON IN LIVINGSTON AND OAKLAND





TCLA;1608301 said:


> Yes sir. As of 6:00am last Thursday.
> 
> Hoping Oakland and Wayne will enact their's on the usual March 1st date....and not sooner.





Allor Outdoor;1608326 said:


> Only in Liviningston county from what I am seeing!


Yep saw a semi pulled over by a Sheriff this morning on M59 and thought it was odd until I saw the sign on 96 and Burkhartt rd. I was wondering why the hell now?! Bad timing for a storm, they are probably going to be sitting 1/4mile each way of my supplier waiting for salt trucks to go by...this is going to make a very bad couple days that much worse!


----------



## terrapro

What does it limit my 3500's to? I have a dually and an srw does that matter?


----------



## Luther

Cadzilla;1608328 said:


> I never had a problem with the weigh master but don't they kinda look the other way with salt loads?
> 
> Depends on the LEO. We've had our share of tickets with untarped loads, over width belly plows, etc. We learn from every incident. All of our salt rigs have tarps and we removed all of our belly blades.
> 
> Are you guys over weight unloaded?
> 
> No sir. Fully loaded with the liquid tanks full we are well under each trucks capacity.
> 
> I know you guys at Clogg have some big rigs.


That's relative, I've noticed bigger rigs out there than what we have. Our largest salters would be a couple tri-axles.


----------



## 290

TGS Inc.;1608348 said:


> Today has been all about making magic happen...
> 
> Last night on our "simple/easy" salt night, chasing snow bank run-off turned south on me very quickly as some fine person pulled out in front of our truck. Truck had a Boss V-Plow on it and a salter. My guy was going full speed with salt. Impact was so strong a part of the cutting edge ended up in the bed. Ladies car spun around 3 times. Plow is wasted, salter has major stress tears/bends. Glad there were no injuries but didn't make for a fun day today making the truck usable! The lady was ticketed. Lets just hope the insurance pans out.
> 
> Talk about bad timing!


Good thing the plow was on the truck this would have been much worse without it. Was the other person just not paying attention?


----------



## dfd9

TGS Inc.;1608348 said:


> Today has been all about making magic happen...
> 
> Last night on our "simple/easy" salt night, chasing snow bank run-off turned south on me very quickly as some fine person pulled out in front of our truck. Truck had a Boss V-Plow on it and a salter. My guy was going full speed with salt. Impact was so strong a part of the cutting edge ended up in the bed. Ladies car spun around 3 times. Plow is wasted, salter has major stress tears/bends. Glad there were no injuries but didn't make for a fun day today making the truck usable! The lady was ticketed. Lets just hope the insurance pans out.
> 
> Talk about bad timing!


Wow, glad no one was hurt, but you never get your money out of the insurance company. Or as fast as you need it.


----------



## Moonlighter

Wow glad to hear there were no injuries but that would make for a really bad day. Ask for an equipment adjuster as well as an auto adjuster if you can.
I found a shoveler today, so the search is over for now.


----------



## Milwaukee

Ouch TGS You must have alot problems this winter. Hope you able go though this snowstorm..



Had 99 Dodge Ram 2500 gasser won't shift out 1 gear and fluid is clean red no burnt. Reverse work fine. Tried manual shift 2 it still stuck in 1 gear.


----------



## Moonlighter

Milwaukee;1608437 said:


> Ouch TGS You must have alot problems this winter. Hope you able go though this snowstorm..
> 
> Had 99 Dodge Ram 2500 gasser won't shift out 1 gear and fluid is clean red no burnt. Reverse work fine. Tried manual shift 2 it still stuck in 1 gear.


Mill does it have electronic tranny, might just be stuck in first. Disconnect battery for ten minutes and see if it resets. Mine gets stuck in first after plowing drives, I shut it down and restart and all good. Just my two cents hopefully the trans isn't blown.


----------



## Milwaukee

Moonlighter;1608444 said:


> Mill does it have electronic tranny, might just be stuck in first. Disconnect battery for ten minutes and see if it resets. Mine gets stuck in first after plowing drives, I shut it down and restart and all good. Just my two cents hopefully the trans isn't blown.


I would say electronic tran Do you know what model? 46E 47E? Was thinking of buy one and fix tran.


----------



## 290

Just arrived at my inlaws and everyone is huddled around the tv watcing the weather channel.....


----------



## Lightningllc

Gotta love when a employee calls you and says oh I forgot to tell you that i bent a shoe on the push box, Duh wait til the last day to tell me. Thank god my fab shop had a spare made for me!!!!!!!


----------



## Frankland

Express any change in the storm amounts?


----------



## Milwaukee

Lightningllc;1608490 said:


> Gotta love when a employee calls you and says oh I forgot to tell you that i bent a shoe on the push box, Duh wait til the last day to tell me. Thank god my fab shop had a spare made for me!!!!!!!


How heck he bent shoe Those shoe are TOUGH UNTIL they are worn like bald down to 1/8" When I have issue or feel something not right I tell boss immediate.


----------



## hobbyjeep

Milwaukee, check fuses. GM trucks would not shift out of first gear is the back up fuse was blown some years ago.


----------



## hobbyjeep

sorry... should read ... GM trucks would not shift out of first gear IF the back up ligh fuse was blown, some years ago.


----------



## Lightningllc

Milwaukee;1608560 said:


> How heck he bent shoe Those shoe are TOUGH UNTIL they are worn like bald down to 1/8" When I have issue or feel something not right I tell boss immediate.


the side wall on the shoe bent, I'm guessing he hit a storm drain cover.


----------



## terrapro

NOAA and weather.com seem to be changing their timing and totals, is something going on last minute? No matter what I am ready to go.


----------



## Moonlighter

Milwaukee;1608446 said:


> I would say electronic tran Do you know what model? 46E 47E? Was thinking of buy one and fix tran.


I am not sure which trans is in mine sorry.


----------



## newhere

I will get you the vin on my dodge if you need the trans


----------



## caitlyncllc

Sure. Text it to me and i will check it out. 
586-291-1236


----------



## Milwaukee

newhere;1608608 said:


> I will get you the vin on my dodge if you need the trans


I doubt it could work it 2WD.

hobbyjeep

You maybe right on that but I can't see rear brake light without helper. If it was Ford you will never able shift out P it stay there until you replace fuse or brake lights must be WORK.


----------



## TheXpress2002

terrapro;1608595 said:


> NOAA and weather.com seem to be changing their timing and totals, is something going on last minute? No matter what I am ready to go.


GFS is upside down. For some reason the last run did not initialize properly. It shows it is snowing throughout the run but does not account for any snow or any form of precip. NAM comes in strong, RAP comes in strong, EURO comes in like hells bells.


----------



## TGS Inc.

Milwaukee;1608437 said:


> Ouch TGS You must have alot problems this winter. Hope you able go though this snowstorm..
> 
> Had 99 Dodge Ram 2500 gasser won't shift out 1 gear and fluid is clean red no burnt. Reverse work fine. Tried manual shift 2 it still stuck in 1 gear.


It's all part of the business!! I do my best to not let it get to me. Things happen.


----------



## TGS Inc.

Ahhhh, enjoying this quiet night at home. Fire lit - check. Beer cracked open - check.

Enjoy your evening fellas!


----------



## Cory58

TheXpress2002;1608623 said:


> GFS is upside down. For some reason the last run did not initialize properly. It shows it is snowing throughout the run but does not account for any snow or any form of precip. NAM comes in strong, RAP comes in strong, EURO comes in like hells bells.


So what exactly does this mean? Is hells bells a foot of snow? Please tell me it's not a foot of heavy stuff.


----------



## caitlyncllc

Whos trans is 2x4? Dan or newhere?


----------



## Milwaukee

caitlyncllc;1608648 said:


> Whos trans is 2x4? Dan or newhere?


That will be me. It 1999 Dodge ram 2500 gasser 2WD. Newhere had 4WD tran.


----------



## Bedell Mgmt.

TheXpress2002;1608623 said:


> GFS is upside down. For some reason the last run did not initialize properly. It shows it is snowing throughout the run but does not account for any snow or any form of precip. NAM comes in strong, RAP comes in strong, EURO comes in like hells bells.


Thanks for clarifying. I couldn't figure out why it seemed so off. Thumbs Up


----------



## terrapro

TheXpress2002;1608623 said:


> GFS is upside down. For some reason the last run did not initialize properly. It shows it is snowing throughout the run but does not account for any snow or any form of precip. NAM comes in strong, RAP comes in strong, EURO comes in like hells bells.


Looks like a plow late Tuesday to keep things open then a plow and salt wednesday morning then maybe another salt during the day wednesday and then a cleanup and salt thursday morning.

Thanks Ryan!


----------



## brandonslc

http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&.....0.0...1.1.4.mobile-gws-serp.dKw5rVsuPbU#i=1

Haha so true


----------



## caitlyncllc

Ryan, if you don't mind, what is the difference between the models? What I mean is, why do they predict different things? Do they read different data? They are located in different areas? Or just have different software that analyzes data differently? Thanks
Looks like weather.com is coming around closer to your forecast. They have added 2-4" tomorrow and 1-2 tomorrow night along with the 5-8" tonight.


----------



## Danhoe

*GMC trans problem*

do you have a lot of keys on your key ring ? I had a GM that the trans would not come out of first gear. Went and checked everything, ran into a old time mech. and he said to change the ignition on the column.Drove like a champ after that.


----------



## dfd9

caitlyncllc;1608826 said:


> Ryan, if you don't mind, what is the difference between the models? What I mean is, why do they predict different things? Do they read different data? They are located in different areas? Or just have different software that analyzes data differently? Thanks
> Looks like weather.com is coming around closer to your forecast. They have added 2-4" tomorrow and 1-2 tomorrow night along with the 5-8" tonight.


Obviously I'm not Ryan and not nearly as knowledgeable, but yes, they use different algorithms to determine forecasts. Generally they blend them to get the best, most reliable out of all the models.

Problems can come in when one is consistently different than the others. Or they're all different.


----------



## Lightningllc

Storms in Indiana and Ohio, oh boy here we go not sleep for 3 days.


----------



## TheXpress2002

caitlyncllc;1608826 said:


> Ryan, if you don't mind, what is the difference between the models? What I mean is, why do they predict different things? Do they read different data? They are located in different areas? Or just have different software that analyzes data differently? Thanks
> Looks like weather.com is coming around closer to your forecast. They have added 2-4" tomorrow and 1-2 tomorrow night along with the 5-8" tonight.


This here is a situation of one model vs another and trying to blend their track record. The ones that are usually warmer are colder, the ones that usually show more precipitation have none and vice versa. The NAM was the strongest yesterday and now its the weakest where as the GFS was weak yesterday and now the strongest, but they all have different temps then their usual track record.

If you read the forecast discussion from NWS yesterday it was the most az backwards discussion where in the first paragraph it stated the window for liquid precip would be short lived and a conversion to all snow for the entire area. Two paragraphs later temps will be an issue based of recent soundings that will cut down on snow totals.

So my suggestion is this will be just like Dec 26-28 timeframe and the east of US 23 will be hit the hardest.


----------



## TheXpress2002

caitlyncllc;1608826 said:


> Ryan, if you don't mind, what is the difference between the models? What I mean is, why do they predict different things? Do they read different data? They are located in different areas? Or just have different software that analyzes data differently? Thanks
> Looks like weather.com is coming around closer to your forecast. They have added 2-4" tomorrow and 1-2 tomorrow night along with the 5-8" tonight.


NAM: Usually overdone precipitation and colder
GFS: Usually underdone precipitation and warmer
EURO: Usually the most even keel and not biased either way
CMC: Usually underdone precipitation and colder
DGEX: Usually overdone precipitation and warmer
GEM: Waste of taxpayers dollars

RUC/HRRR/RAP: Short range models basically tells you as its falling from the sky but helps on last minute total changes


----------



## terrapro

Dan or anyone else that knows, I have power cool antifreeze in my 95' chevy 3500 with a 350tbi. It is low and I want to top it off. Can I mix green in with it because I can't seem to find anything online about it.


----------



## Moonlighter

Don't mix green and orange ever, it can cause issues.


----------



## caitlyncllc

Moonlighter;1608921 said:


> Don't mix green and orange ever, it can cause issues.


There are some orange products that say they can be mixed with green. But I'm not sure which ones. Have you had issues with mixing them?


----------



## terrapro

Ok well what do I do because it's not dexcool? This is a tbi motor so it should normally run green. I would buy some more powercool but where the heck do I find it?


----------



## Moonlighter

I thought you were talking dexcool, if you mix regular green with dexcool you get a ugly rusty goop. I have never worked with the power cool sorry.


----------



## Moonlighter

http://brandon314.files.wordpress.com/2012/05/detoitdeiesel_coolant-selections.pdf


----------



## terrapro

Well after about the 10th time I read "do not mix" I think I get the picture. Where the heck do I find power cool? The guy before me bought all Napa and we have one in Brighton, I'll give them a call.


----------



## Milwaukee

terrapro;1608911 said:


> Dan or anyone else that knows, I have power cool antifreeze in my 95' chevy 3500 with a 350tbi. It is low and I want to top it off. Can I mix green in with it because I can't seem to find anything online about it.


After see those at junkyard. I would just stick what coolant is. Green and different color coolant do not mix well it probability end SLUDGE brown/ cavitation alum parts. That reason I replaced perfect good running 5.4L with 230K due cavitation alum head.

Walmart coolant so cheap it $7 for 50/50 and $9-10 for straight coolant. I would just flush and put coolant know you have fresh coolant in engine that isn't going cavitation alum parts of 350.

My 350 in K2500 had coolant leak by back of engine on top if you could see where leak from? I haven't investigation deep yet.


----------



## Lightningllc

Now this is a very good example of how stupid our vp is.






I can't stop laughing
.


----------



## redskinsfan34

terrapro;1608911 said:


> Dan or anyone else that knows, I have power cool antifreeze in my 95' chevy 3500 with a 350tbi. It is low and I want to top it off. Can I mix green in with it because I can't seem to find anything online about it.


NEVER EVER mix colors when it comes to antifreeze. Wish I could tell you where to find what you need. Do you have a local non-chain auto parts store? Maybe they could point you in the right direction.


----------



## caitlyncllc

Try tsc or a local tractor/ag place. I think lots of the older tractors run the green still.


----------



## terrapro

It's not green it is like a funny orange color. Not pinkish like dexcool.


----------



## Milwaukee

terrapro;1608973 said:


> It's not green it is like a funny orange color. Not pinkish like dexcool.


Diesel coolant? Had 2 different coolants. One Mobil was Red does look like Dexcool and One from Napa was look like Purple.

EDIT

Is this one? You only can find this at diesel shop/ semi garage

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Case-12-power-cool-antifreeze-coolant-/180986555639


----------



## caitlyncllc

I think a flush and fill would be your best bet. Overheat pushing this wet heavy snow we are gonna get and you might damage your motor and/or trans.


----------



## Milwaukee

caitlyncllc;1608977 said:


> I think a flush and fill would be your best bet. Overheat pushing this wet heavy snow we are gonna get and you might damage your motor and/or trans.


.
Replace Thermostat would be great idea too. Thermostat doesn't last more than 1-3 years on plow truck if it saw overheat before.


----------



## tsnap

Milwaukee;1608968 said:


> After see those at junkyard. I would just stick what coolant is. Green and different color coolant do not mix well it probability end SLUDGE brown/ cavitation alum parts. That reason I replaced perfect good running 5.4L with 230K due cavitation alum head.
> 
> Walmart coolant so cheap it $7 for 50/50 and $9-10 for straight coolant. I would just flush and put coolant know you have fresh coolant in engine that isn't going cavitation alum parts of 350.
> 
> My 350 in K2500 had coolant leak by back of engine on top if you could see where leak from? I haven't investigation deep yet.


More than likely lower intake gasket do it soon or it will destroy your engine I do quite a few of them


----------



## terrapro

Milwaukee;1608975 said:


> Diesel coolant? Had 2 different coolants. One Mobil was Red does look like Dexcool and One from Napa was look like Purple.
> 
> EDIT
> 
> Is this one? You only can find this at diesel shop/ semi garage
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Case-12-power-cool-antifreeze-coolant-/180986555639


I don't know. The last owner had powercool wrote down for coolant and I can tell it's definately not green and doesn't look like dex.



caitlyncllc;1608977 said:


> I think a flush and fill would be your best bet. Overheat pushing this wet heavy snow we are gonna get and you might damage your motor and/or trans.





Milwaukee;1608980 said:


> .
> Replace Thermostat would be great idea too. Thermostat doesn't last more than 1-3 years on plow truck if it saw overheat before.


**** I don't have time for that right now dang.


----------



## Milwaukee

tsnap;1608999 said:


> More than likely lower intake gasket do it soon or it will destroy your engine I do quite a few of them


That what I was think so truck isn't use right now due trans line fitting snap in transmission :realmad: NEVER USE DORMAN fitting for trans.


----------



## tsnap

As far as the coolant issues...... You can mix the yellow universal stuff wqith the power cool in gas engines. Do not mix the dexcool and green will cause big issues. Power cool is not required in gas engines only in deisel engines. Some deisel engines require special coolant due to the fact they are sleaved bores and temos they run vs the gasoline ones. If it were in my shop and the only issue you are having is just a top off I would say use the universal. If you are signifigantly low over a qt or 2 then I would start looking for a leak.... Fix the leak flush and fill with green


----------



## tsnap

Milwaukee;1609003 said:


> That what I was think so truck isn't use right now due trans line fitting snap in transmission :realmad: NEVER USE DORMAN fitting for trans.


That sux I have had quite a few of those happen to me I can get it out if you need I have a lot of experience in those.....

And not just dorman.... just a thin wall fitting to begin with


----------



## TGS Inc.

Here is NOAA's prediction...


----------



## terrapro

tsnap;1609004 said:


> As far as the coolant issues...... You can mix the yellow universal stuff wqith the power cool in gas engines. Do not mix the dexcool and green will cause big issues. Power cool is not required in gas engines only in deisel engines. Some deisel engines require special coolant due to the fact they are sleaved bores and temos they run vs the gasoline ones. If it were in my shop and the only issue you are having is just a top off I would say use the universal. If you are signifigantly low over a qt or 2 then I would start looking for a leak.... Fix the leak flush and fill with green


Thats what I was hoping for just to get through this storm then flush and fill with green. I am assuming I have a leak in the intake gasket as I have on every 88-98 350 chevy I have ever owned.

If I can't track down powercool I will just go for the universal stuff. Thanks!


----------



## caitlyncllc

Cole- run the truck to the local oil change place, drop it off and they will flush it for not too much. Change the thermostat after the storm. Just drain the coolant into a clean bucket and you can put it back in when you are done changing the stat. 

I am replacing the track bar that i put on last week. Makes the 3rd one in a year and a half. Parts under warranty, but i cant figure out why they get chewed up so fast.


----------



## chad1234

Anyone else thinking were gonna see a bit of rain due to warm temps .. And a lower snow total..


----------



## dgroechel

Milwaukee;1608437 said:


> Ouch TGS You must have alot problems this winter. Hope you able go though this snowstorm..
> 
> Had 99 Dodge Ram 2500 gasser won't shift out 1 gear and fluid is clean red no burnt. Reverse work fine. Tried manual shift 2 it still stuck in 1 gear.


Try replacing the Governor Pressure Solenoid and the transducer (Sensor) When I had an 01 that was the problem.


----------



## tsnap

caitlyncllc;1609016 said:


> Cole- run the truck to the local oil change place, drop it off and they will flush it for not too much. Change the thermostat after the storm. Just drain the coolant into a clean bucket and you can put it back in when you are done changing the stat.
> 
> I am replacing the track bar that i put on last week. Makes the 3rd one in a year and a half. Parts under warranty, but i cant figure out why they get chewed up so fast.


Are the mounting holes egged out at all?


----------



## Cadzilla

terrapro;1609001 said:


> I don't know. The last owner had powercool wrote down for coolant and I can tell it's definately not green and doesn't look like dex.
> 
> ***** I don't have time for that right now dang*.


Observation: You have time to be on here chatting then you have time to do a quick radiator flush/fill and to install a new thermostat.

No offense but this storm is going to be a big one and in less time than you have spent on plowsite this morning you could have properly prepared your coolant system.

just sayin.


----------



## gunsworth

Cadzilla;1609043 said:


> Observation: You have time to be on here chatting then you have time to do a quick radiator flush/fill and to install a new thermostat.
> 
> No offense but this storm is going to be a big one and in less time than you have spent on plowsite this morning you could have properly prepared your coolant system.
> 
> just sayin.


No kidding, I completely overhauled my muffler bearings this morning while he was posting all this.


----------



## dfd9

Cadzilla;1609043 said:


> Observation: You have time to be on here chatting then you have time to do a quick radiator flush/fill and to install a new thermostat.
> 
> No offense but this storm is going to be a big one and in less time than you have spent on plowsite this morning you could have properly prepared your coolant system.
> 
> just sayin.





gunsworth;1609066 said:


> No kidding, I completely overhauled my muffler bearings this morning while he was posting all this.


:laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:

Not to mention not being able to find the right coolant? Do you not have a NAPA or AutoZone or gas station or WallyWorld or Meijers by you Cole?


----------



## dfd9

Lightningllc;1608970 said:


> Now this is a very good example of how stupid our vp is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't stop laughing
> .


LOL, I can't help but cringe seeing some of those shots and guns being dropped. Gotta wonder how much damage was caused.


----------



## Cadzilla

Pretty steady rain in Brooklyn. Here we go.

It's comin your way.


----------



## 290

Sunny and 35 here in Sterling Heights.....wasnt expecting it to get this warm.


----------



## Lightningllc

Ok. I'm serious about this I'm flipping furious. I have my auto, libality, work comp with Frankenmuth insurance and I just got a work comp bill and I can't beleive it. 

Who does the best insurance and has the best work comp rate.


----------



## dfd9

Justin, you need to get into the MHISWCF\ABCDEFGHIJKLMONP whatever it is through MNLA. 

Other than last year, it has been great for me. Although last year was not their fault, just bad luck combined with a not so smart move by an employee.


----------



## dfd9

http://www.regency-group.com/workers-comp-products/michigan-horticulture-industries-fund


----------



## tsnap

Lightningllc;1609108 said:


> Ok. I'm serious about this I'm flipping furious. I have my auto, libality, work comp with Frankenmuth insurance and I just got a work comp bill and I can't beleive it.
> 
> Who does the best insurance and has the best work comp rate.


Try Will Eubank Phil Klein Insurance 517-490-1886 it's who i use


----------



## Tscape

Sleet in Hamburg.


----------



## newhere

Mnla on the comp. What are you paying per hour on lawn care?


----------



## rammanriley

35 and Sunny in Shelby Twp


----------



## terrapro

Assumptions are like *****, everyone has got one.

I was stuck home with a sick little girl and couldn't get a sitter until alittle after 11. Figured I would utilize the time and see what your guys thoughts on power cool was as I have no diesel experience and know nothing about it.

Thanks to everyone that was helpful!


----------



## MikeLawnSnowLLC

Lightningllc;1609108 said:


> Ok. I'm serious about this I'm flipping furious. I have my auto, libality, work comp with Frankenmuth insurance and I just got a work comp bill and I can't beleive it.
> 
> Who does the best insurance and has the best work comp rate.


We use ADP payroll services and they do a pay by pay where every week the workers comp is deducted, no audit and no additional exspenses at the end of the year. They use traveler's insurance best prices I have seen to date.


----------



## caitlyncllc

There is a reason that lots of people here use Maggie Brown of Ivy and Brown in Hartland.


----------



## Luther

It's a cold and chilly rain.


----------



## snowman6

Sleet in milford mixed with chilly rain


----------



## redskinsfan34

NOAA just cut their prediction in half...................


----------



## 290

38 and just starting to drizzle with some sleet.


----------



## gunsworth

stopped here, guess thats it...


----------



## 290

gunsworth;1609210 said:


> stopped here, guess thats it...


That was quick


----------



## Strictly Snow

Ice pellets in Auburn Hills


----------



## tsnap

tsnap;1609124 said:


> Try Will Eubank Phil Klein Insurance 517-490-1886 it's who i use


he is an agent of both travelers and state insurance. I got much better rates with state for all but workmans and travelers handles my workmans.....


----------



## caitlyncllc

33 degrees and rain in fenton. Rain is nice, will rinse off the residual salt and make the pavement slick/icy under the snow and make it even harder to push wet snow. Super-duper.


----------



## leepotter

Sleeting in Flint.


----------



## Lightningllc

Agreed this is gonna suck. I can hear the loader operators now we can't get traction pushing this wet snow.


----------



## Frankland

LOL this storm is going to be 95% rain! we'll be luck to get a good solid salting out of this!


----------



## 290

36 and straight rain here. I dont see it going below freezing anytime soon.


----------



## terrapro

Yep sorry guys I just got the new to me salter finished up and working to the T and really was anxious to test it out so now nothing is going to happen.....my fault.


----------



## GimmeSnow!!

Gotta love the waiting game


----------



## tmltrans

*Sleet Freezing Rain*

Just below freezing w/ sleet freezing rain mix, here in Manchester. If this were snow it would be really coming down.


----------



## NewImgLwn&Lndsc

Pouring here in livonia. Alot of standing water should make for some sloppy lots if/when it snows.


----------



## Lightningllc

I guess I look like a idiot putting all those freak out pictures and the worlds ending pics on Facebook. Come on salting at least.


----------



## gunsworth

oakland county was salting the onramps about 2hours ago lol. god i hope we just get a couple inches of slush to slop around


----------



## hogggman

I'm with frankland seems like we get late season storms a lot with big predictions and because its too warm end up pushing 2" of slop


----------



## redskinsfan34

Straight rain in Ann Arbor. Judging only by the radar and the NOAA forecast, this thing's slowly turning into a mostly rain event.


----------



## TJSNOW

redskinsfan34;1609324 said:


> Straight rain in Ann Arbor. Judging only by the radar and the NOAA forecast, this thing's slowly turning into a mostly rain event.


So......What you are saying is I can start drinking......Thumbs Up.......


----------



## 290

All the preparation we did turned this into rain, maybe if we all get poo faced it will turn back into snow.


----------



## Lightningllc

It just turned a sleet event at my house, us 23 and sliver lake rd area.


----------



## 2FAST4U

36 and rain at 23 mile and I94


----------



## wondo

Freezing rain mixing in Milford


----------



## terrapro

I was just talking to our Mayor here and he has already declared a snow emegency, all cars need to be off the roads tonight at 7pm?! lol.

It is sleeting pretty good here and my steps are a little bit slippery so I will be taking off in a few to check stuff out.


----------



## eatonpaving

terrapro;1609361 said:


> i was just talking to our mayor here and he has already declared a snow emegency, all cars need to be off the roads tonight at 7pm?! Lol.
> 
> It is sleeting pretty good here and my steps are a little bit slippery so i will be taking off in a few to check stuff out.


chuck gadica said all rain till midnight....big flop....


----------



## 290

Chuck is a terd! j/k Its now switching over to sleet snow here, Huge flakes


----------



## terrapro

Actually very slick right now I am grabbing some salt.


----------



## madskier1986

Just turned over to huge flakes here in Bloomfield with some sleet mixed in. Looks like it starting to stick.


----------



## goinggreen

Radar showing all snow from lansing to the west. All rain east of lansing


----------



## eatonpaving

290;1609367 said:


> chuck is a terd! J/k its now switching over to sleet snow here, huge flakes


i know, as soon as he said that it turned to ice pellets here and on radar its turning to snow.


----------



## 290

eatonpaving;1609375 said:


> i know, as soon as he said that it turned to ice pellets here and on radar its turning to snow.


:laughing:


----------



## PowersTree

HUGE flakes mixing in here in Waterford.

Sleet is making things slick.


----------



## alpine627

change over to snow in Fenton


----------



## PowersTree

And everything is covered over now.


----------



## PlowingMI

Big flakes in Oxford.


----------



## gunsworth

In the last half hour, the rain turned to sleet, then to snow, then back to sleet, WTF? got a slushy icy coating here, scratching my head


----------



## grassmaster06

This is gonna be a mess ,sidewalks are gonna suck


----------



## rammanriley

grassmaster06;1609396 said:


> This is gonna be a mess ,sidewalks are gonna suck


X2 Huge flakes coming down in shelby twp. Changed over around 4:45 from sleet.


----------



## tmltrans

*Snowing*

Snowing here in Manchester. Huge wet flakes roads getting a little slushy, accumulating on grass.


----------



## TKO1

Snowing like a S.O.B. at 275 & 94


----------



## magnatrac

If this system keeps kicking out these big flakes all night it's going to add up fast !


----------



## 290

Back to rain here, same mess that gunsworth described


----------



## Lightningllc

It's a slop mess in south Lyon. Heading out to salt. From what I can see its gonna take alot of salt to melt this wet mess.


----------



## 290

Lightningllc;1609412 said:


> It's a slop mess in south Lyon. Heading out to salt. From what I can see its gonna take alot of salt to melt this wet mess.


Will it even do anything besides wash away?


----------



## amservices

Big fat flakes down here in temperance sticking pretty good very slick


----------



## TheXpress2002

Obviously we can now all see what 1 degree difference can do to a forecast.......

...Rest of the night keep an eye on the Ohio radar, it is filling in very quickly


----------



## PlowingMI

Remind me to fire that contractor that forgot to salt my hood.


----------



## 290

TheXpress2002;1609422 said:


> Obviously we can now all see what 1 degree difference can do to a forecast.......
> 
> ...Rest of the night keep an eye on the Ohio radar, it is filling in very quickly


Crazy how many times its switching between snow/rain and everything between.


----------



## terrapro

First round of salt on condos and what was open. Worked almost immediately.


----------



## grassmaster06

I wonder if salt will burn this whole storm away


----------



## EternityEnds

bout a half inch of slush on the ground in dearborn. starting to turn over to snow. Got my salt trucks out already


----------



## terrapro

grassmaster06;1609446 said:


> I wonder if salt will burn this whole storm away


Not here its snowing like crazy right now. Probably be out plowing in a little.


----------



## ACutAbovemi

What is the purpose of salting heavy right now when the salt won't hold for even 45 mins?


----------



## redskinsfan34

TJSNOW;1609330 said:


> So......What you are saying is I can start drinking......Thumbs Up.......


Great job TJ. As soon as you say that it switches over to huge snow!! I have a solid inch down in Dexter. It's doing nothing right at the moment.


----------



## redskinsfan34

amservices;1609418 said:


> Big fat flakes down here in temperance sticking pretty good very slick


Welcome am. Judging by your location I take it you're a different company than am services out of Ann Arbor.


----------



## MikeLawnSnowLLC

Nothing in St. Clair Shores at the moment either....strange!


----------



## wondo

Half inch of snow and growing quick on top of a half inch of sleet in wixom. Boy will this be a fun night.


----------



## goinggreen

Who here runs Boss and who runs Western plows. Looking at what to get for next year. I know im getting a vee but not sure which one yet. I ve been watching videos on both and so far western is looking to be the best. Any help would be great


----------



## hosejockey4506

That's a ford Chevy debate


----------



## goinggreen

hosejockey4506;1609502 said:


> That's a ford Chevy debate


Yeah thats what i thought. We run a boss vee on our backup and a snowway stright blade on my truck I use the snowway most of the time but when i have to use the boss I hate the controller I wish i could lock both wings together


----------



## Red Bull Junkie

:laughing:


----------



## grassmaster06

Yea that guy got fired already


----------



## Lightningllc

For being 33 degrees outside it sure is sticking and salt is not working.


----------



## redskinsfan34

Any thoughts Ryan ?


----------



## terrapro

ACutAbovemi;1609477 said:


> What is the purpose of salting heavy right now when the salt won't hold for even 45 mins?


Because we have to. Opens are open and people are still walking around. what I salted earlier is basically melted at the moment.


----------



## grassmaster06

Lightningllc;1609532 said:


> For being 33 degrees outside it sure is sticking and salt is not working.


If it was day time the salt would burn this away


----------



## EternityEnds

HUGE flakes coming down in dearborn. Starting to cover up the slush. Looks like we will be dropping blades soon


----------



## Strictly Snow

goinggreen;1609509 said:


> Yeah thats what i thought. We run a boss vee on our backup and a snowway stright blade on my truck I use the snowway most of the time but when i have to use the boss I hate the controller I wish i could lock both wings together


You can if u push the wing in and out button at the same time. So if you push the left in and out at the same time it angles left and same for the right


----------



## goinggreen

Strictly Snow;1609548 said:


> You can if u push the wing in and out button at the same time. So if you push the left in and out at the same time it angles left and same for the right


Yeah thats just a pita


----------



## Metro Lawn

goinggreen;1609501 said:


> Who here runs Boss and who runs Western plows. Looking at what to get for next year. I know im getting a vee but not sure which one yet. I ve been watching videos on both and so far western is looking to be the best. Any help would be great


I have both and both are decent. I bought a new V for my truck last year and went with a Meyer Super V2. I love this plow and it has more features than the others along with a warranty that is longer than the other 2 brands combined. Worth checking one out.


----------



## gunsworth

goinggreen;1609557 said:


> Yeah thats just a pita


so is having to unlock them to use them independently, if you are using the plow to its full potential, you wouldnt want to lock it, I am constantly finessing the angle of my v to get the most from every swipe. if i frequently locked it, i wouldnt need a V....


----------



## gunsworth




----------



## rammanriley

Red Bull Junkie;1609518 said:


> :laughing:


HAHAHAHA Its like a bladeo factory!!


----------



## Metro Lawn

Around an inch so far on untreated concrete.


----------



## Strictly Snow

Metro Lawn;1609638 said:


> Around an inch so far on untreated concrete.


Maybe in your neighborhood. I got 2 1/2" in Auburn Hills


----------



## Lightningllc

Transformer just blew at my shop. No power sparks everywhere. This night just got bad. My guys can not even move the piles. Bad bad


----------



## First Responder

About 2"-2.5" center line/warren area


----------



## lawns4life

1.5 to 2" in Troy. Impossible to shovel, I feel bad for all sidewalk guys tonight


----------



## boss75

lawns4life;1609658 said:


> 1.5 to 2" in Troy. Impossible to shovel, I feel bad for all sidewalk guys tonight


Where in Troy?


----------



## ACutAbovemi

3 measured in commerce


----------



## TGS Inc.

Dry slot in about an hour???

Feeling bad for sidewalk guys tonight! This stuff is cement!

About 2-3" at my shop in Inkster.


----------



## TheXpress2002

3 inches measured in Canton and Plymouth


----------



## TheXpress2002

Brief dryslot...radar should continue to fill in from Ohio.


----------



## lawns4life

boss75;1609663 said:


> Where in Troy?


Towards the east side. 19 and John R. Also about the same conditions around 18 and Dequider area


----------



## gunsworth

TheXpress2002;1609674 said:


> Brief dryslot...radar should continue to fill in from Ohio.


Radar looks like rain on the edge of birmingham.

Wondering if i should go out now and just quick plow and salt the hell out of things before it adds up too much


----------



## TheXpress2002

Was planning on midnight but I pulled the trigger already full plowing. If the predictive radar is correct we have a ways to go.


----------



## TGS Inc.

TheXpress2002;1609684 said:


> Was planning on midnight but I pulled the trigger already full plowing. If the predictive radar is correct we have a ways to go.


I agree - No waiting on this stuff...Plow with the storm!!


----------



## esshakim

Well if your not out now I would definitely get out there ASAP. Gonna be some big piles out there tonight.


----------



## goinggreen

I was going to start at midnight but boss just pushed it back to 2am.


----------



## Cadzilla

Anyone in Lenawee and Washtenaw should be out. Scrape and immediate salt. Looks like a break here for a while then some more that is south but here in Irish Hills it has stopped...light rainy mist now....lot of stuff melting down from trees etc too.

Its heavy and wet. Wow.


----------



## gunsworth

TGS Inc.;1609688 said:


> I agree - No waiting on this stuff...Plow with the storm!!


i had my alarm set for midnight too, and 5mins after i dozed off my worker calls and wants to pick up the truck early ... ****** now im wide awake. anyone salting yet? Id rather do a quick push now and salt twice at worst , than push twice and salt once


----------



## lawns4life

What's your guys plan for resis? It looks like this is going to linger into tomorrow morning/afternoonish.. if it builds up to 4-5 inches of this it's going to be hell pushing it and shoveling it all. I'm planning on hitting them once after midnight and then again when it's all over. Anyone else?


----------



## grf_1000

if anyone needs needs help, i can bring a 9'2 v and a 8'2" v with wings plus a single axe with a belly blade down from up north, we aren't going to get anything out of this.


----------



## Moonlighter

Just got back from round one, heavy wet snow sucks, back out a 4am for another round. Be safe everyone.


----------



## hosejockey4506

Treated lots don't have much on them in the brighton area. I have seen a few people just salting and there lots look better then most


----------



## newhere

Bout 2" in Fenton. Seems to keep melting down and getting heavier


----------



## Lightningllc

Nothing like jamming " TOOL" so loud that the old folks home says hey can you turn it down. I say sure it helps my groove plowing. She says crank it up then. Lmao.


----------



## terrapro

Just got back from half of round one. Wanted to get walks shoveled before it accumulated to much more. We only have about a 1 maybe 1.5" but its heavy as hell lime 10 " combined into 1.


----------



## terrapro

I also get a nice surprise of my youngest son was playing on the net while I was out and landed a real nasty virus on my business computer. It won't let me do anything and my whole background is blank but my bottom bar is loaded with system errors...looks like paper work is going to hell along with this storm.


----------



## terrapro

Nope wasn't me this time. Its a bad one to 
, I don't know what I'm going to do. Won't even let me pull ul the control panel...


----------



## moosey

Hitting resi's now then another around 6pm wednesday. I know forsure the phone will ring a few times towards daybreak. 


And Yes this stuff is like slinging Wet Concrete!!! Shoveled a path to my truck and it was rough!


----------



## moosey

Hitting resi's now then another round around 6pm wednesday. I know forsure the phone will ring a few times towards daybreak. 


And Yes this stuff is like slinging Wet Concrete!!! Shoveled a path to my truck and it was rough!


----------



## moosey

Oooppsss!!


----------



## Cadzilla

terrapro;1609782 said:


> Nope wasn't me this time. Its a bad one to
> , I don't know what I'm going to do. Won't even let me pull ul the control panel...


Manually shut it down and restart it but before the windows screen shows up start hitting the F8 key. That should bring up a command prompt box where you can start in safe mode and get into the control panel.

Then I would go back and restore to a previous date.


----------



## wondo

I hit half of my resis in wixom and commerce they had 2-4" compacted and just finished my first commercial in farmington that measured 3.5" average in the lot, compacted as hell. On another note, these meds for being sick make me hungry as all get out. A couple hours into the night and I'm at my first Tim hortons stop and I ate dinner right before I left for work.


----------



## TheXpress2002

another 1-3 inches before sunrise


----------



## gunsworth

Great no call no show shovelerss. Shot in the dark but anyone looking to shovel cement gibe me a call. Top cash paid, in a bind. Two four eight 212 6891


----------



## thandrinos

Any one have an idea of where to get a fanbelt for a loader near Plymouth and middlebelt


----------



## wondo

TheXpress2002;1609809 said:


> another 1-3 inches before sunrise


I hope my 1 scrape and 2 salt plan burns it off


----------



## TheXpress2002

heads up everyone north of the current band it has laid two inches of snow in the last hour and 10 minutes in Canton and Plymouth


----------



## ACutAbovemi

That band is nailing us in novi and farm hills...all my salt is ruined  ha


----------



## PlowingMI

Wester plow. Won't go left. Any thoughts


----------



## bln

^^^^Solenoid, leaks?


----------



## Lightningllc

What's everyone's thoughts. Are you salting now????


----------



## PlowingMI

Thanks. That's what I told the guy.


----------



## Green Glacier

Anyone know where to get tire for super duty in A2


----------



## Green Glacier

At this hour


----------



## caitlyncllc

Who is being naughty so that posts are being deleted in the middle of the night? Dont the mods sleep?

Soooooooooooooooooooooo glad I'm not a shovel guy.


----------



## superiorsnowrem

I think the snow finally stopped here in a2. Now we just gotta go back through everything. then hit residentials. This is gonna be another long snow plowing day


----------



## ACutAbovemi

Salt dogg 2000 spreader vibrater stopped working. Vibrator light will flash slow


----------



## Milwaukee

Green Glacier;1609871 said:


> Anyone know where to get tire for super duty in A2


Don't you have spare tire under truck?


----------



## stanky

Yahoo good storm


----------



## EternityEnds

let's see if anyone can beat the night i had.

2 skid steers down

f700 dump w/10'blade down

plow on the f350 down

and just got a call.......

Flat tire on my backhoe.

Damnit....definately gonna be as long a day as it was night


----------



## Cory58

TGS Inc.;1609667 said:


> Dry slot in about an hour???
> 
> Feeling bad for sidewalk guys tonight! This stuff is cement!
> 
> About 2-3" at my shop in Inkster.


Hey I just past one of your trucks. It was a white dually the suspension gave out it is not drivable. It's at the corner of beech daly and mich ave.


----------



## TGS Inc.

Cory58;1609964 said:


> Hey I just past one of your trucks. It was a white dually the suspension gave out it is not drivable. It's at the corner of beech daly and mich ave.


Yep thats us...Lug nuts came off...AGAIN! Another round of wheels. Second set in a week.


----------



## TGS Inc.

EternityEnds;1609948 said:


> let's see if anyone can beat the night i had.
> 
> 2 skid steers down
> 
> f700 dump w/10'blade down
> 
> plow on the f350 down
> 
> and just got a call.......
> 
> Flat tire on my backhoe.
> 
> Damnit....definately gonna be as long a day as it was night


Oh man, I thought I had it a bit rough...You win! Sorry dude.


----------



## Lightningllc

I need a vacation to south beach


----------



## dfd9

TGS Inc.;1609987 said:


> Yep thats us...Lug nuts came off...AGAIN! Another round of wheels. Second set in a week.


Don't you just love helping out your CPA find ways to not pay taxes?


----------



## dfd9

Lightningllc;1609991 said:


> I need a vacation to south beach


Jamaica, island time.

Got a friend who sold his business and moved to Florida to become a bass fisher guide. I texted him and told him what he's been missing. He sent me a pic of him, they guy that owns Bass Pro and Tony Stewart after fishing the infield pond at Daytona last week.

I have a few choice names for him.

Mostly out of jealousy. lol


----------



## bdryer

Well, no complaints here... No problems with equipment, just figuring out where to put all the big snowballs! 6" in Leonard area, around 4" in Rochester and barely 3" in Troy. Only thing hurting is my back from the 2 sidewalks I had to shovel. Dang, I'm getting old. Hope most of you had the same kind of night/morning. 

Brad


----------



## TJSNOW

stanky;1609945 said:


> Yahoo good storm


Thanks for the Muffin and hand lotion this morning.........:waving:


----------



## Superior L & L

Shovel guys really earned there pay today......wow 2" felt like blocks of concrete


----------



## Cadzilla

Superior L & L;1610074 said:


> Shovel guys really earned there pay today......wow 2" felt like blocks of concrete


They had 7-8 inches in Ann Arbor. I had 5 inches plus down here in Irish Hills.


----------



## PowersTree

Superior L & L;1610074 said:


> Shovel guys really earned there pay today......wow 2" felt like blocks of concrete


Thank God for snowblowers!!


----------



## tsnap

TGS Inc.;1609987 said:


> Yep thats us...Lug nuts came off...AGAIN! Another round of wheels. Second set in a week.


Check the wheel bearing on that side seen the vibration and heat cause it to loosen lug nuts before also after installing wheels drive about 50 miles and retorque


----------



## Cory58

TGS Inc.;1609987 said:


> Yep thats us...Lug nuts came off...AGAIN! Another round of wheels. Second set in a week.


Well at least it was a fast fix. Bad place to have that happen. You know right across the street from the police station.


----------



## stanky

TJSNOW;1610057 said:


> Thanks for the Muffin and hand lotion this morning.........:waving:


No problem. My friend!


----------



## Lightningllc

5 hours shy of 36 hours since seeing a pillow. Can I do it


----------



## TJSNOW

Lightningllc;1610179 said:


> 5 hours shy of 36 hours since seeing a pillow. Can I do it


I'm on 48 .....


----------



## Lightningllc

TJSNOW;1610207 said:


> I'm on 48 .....


I'm crashing 32.5 up I'm done. 6 hour nap maybe 8 and back at it. :crying::crying:


----------



## stanky

Lightningllc;1610210 said:


> I'm crashing 32.5 up I'm done. 6 hour nap maybe 8 and back at it. :crying::crying:


I'm ready for the next one!!! Let's roll


----------



## terrapro

TJSNOW;1610057 said:


> Thanks for the Muffin and hand lotion this morning.........:waving:


Kinda weird sounding. Just letting ya know...


----------



## redskinsfan34

TJSNOW;1610057 said:


> Thanks for the Muffin and hand lotion this morning.........:waving:


I'm sorry but that's just a little bit too weird for me. :laughing:


----------



## terrapro

I got a 2.5hr nap last night, other then that I just got back in a little bit ago. Everything is done until tonights possible snow.


----------



## redskinsfan34

Cadzilla;1610082 said:


> They had 7-8 inches in Ann Arbor. I had 5 inches plus down here in Irish Hills.


I didn't see 7-8" in Ann Arbor. 5 at the most.


----------



## Tscape

redskinsfan34;1610263 said:


> I didn't see 7-8" in Ann Arbor. 5 at the most.


Looks like one report of 7" in Washtenaw County. Maybe Willow Run? Otherwise 5"ish.

http://www.ncdc.noaa.gov/snow-and-ice/recent.php?period=1&region=20


----------



## Plow Dude

We plow 4 HOA's and it was garbage day in all four of them. Sucks because I had to keep the speed up on the trucks due to some of the heaviest snow I ever plowed. Needless to say, it was a big mess. Not to mention the snow flying off the plow was so heavy and fast it knocked over a few mailboxes. I'm sure I'll be getting some calls soon.


----------



## caitlyncllc

bdryer;1610011 said:


> Well, no complaints here... No problems with equipment, just figuring out where to put all the big snowballs! 6" in Leonard area, around 4" in Rochester and barely 3" in Troy. Only thing hurting is my back from the 2 sidewalks I had to shovel. Dang, I'm getting old. Hope most of you had the same kind of night/morning.
> 
> Brad


Maybe you should lay off the PBR's.... 
i just got in, im at 34 hours and getting tired now that im done plowing.


----------



## Milwaukee

TGS Inc.;1609987 said:


> Yep thats us...Lug nuts came off...AGAIN! Another round of wheels. Second set in a week.


Just saw that. First I thought axle snap after look closer it was rim off.

I am thinking about get this one http://www.wheel-check.com/sizes.html for fleet with dually it know that they are still TIGHT.


----------



## TJSNOW

terrapro;1610244 said:


> Kinda weird sounding. Just letting ya know...





redskinsfan34;1610259 said:


> I'm sorry but that's just a little bit too weird for me. :laughing:


Get your minds outa the gutter........:laughing:


----------



## bdryer

caitlyncllc;1610316 said:


> Maybe you should lay off the PBR's....
> i just got in, im at 34 hours and getting tired now that im done plowing.


Lay off the PBR's!?!  That's what keeps me going! 

I'm lucky that I only have 2 residentials where I do the walks... doesn't warrant purchasing a blower..(.although I would have liked one today!). Mostly I'm in the truck. Need to get my dual battery hooked up, almost killed the battery today.


----------



## magnatrac

Good times today and it sure was fun doing all that shoveling :laughing: I still shovel and today wasn't that bad atleast it wasn't as deep as we thought it was going to be. My brother sent me a text this afternoon, he was at beaumont troy ( works for shelby fire) and said that they had already had six people show up to the hospital today with missing fingers. All the wet snow was plugging up blowers and none of them bothered to shut them down before reaching in to unplug them  Nothing broke for us today so all in all it was good day. I sure did suck down some fuel though.


----------



## Joeslawncare

Anyone keepin and eye on radar? Coming down good, in downriver area and starting to stick. We gonna see anything out of this?


----------



## eatonpaving

Joeslawncare;1610359 said:


> Anyone keepin and eye on radar? Coming down good, in downriver area and starting to stick. We gonna see anything out of this?


7 action news said 1" when its over


----------



## snowfighter83

18 hours start to finish. nothing broke. no complaint, everything was done by 7am. bring on the next one im a storm slayer. oh and its snowing in redford rt now. bring it.


----------



## boss75

Milwaukee;1610323 said:


> Just saw that. First I thought axle snap after look closer it was rim off.
> 
> I am thinking about get this one http://www.wheel-check.com/sizes.html for fleet with dually it know that they are still TIGHT.


B'ham & Troy school district uses them on their busses.


----------



## EternityEnds

Got my salt trucks out again. Starting to cover up treated lots already. Had at least 1/2" down on the ground in taylor. Heading up to livonia i'll try to report back. Hopefully we can burn this off with saltings tonight.


----------



## Cadzilla

Plow Dude;1610293 said:


> We plow 4 HOA's and it was garbage day in all four of them. Sucks because I had to keep the speed up on the trucks due to some of the heaviest snow I ever plowed. Needless to say, it was a big mess. Not to mention the snow flying off the plow was so heavy and fast it knocked over a few mailboxes. I'm sure I'll be getting some calls soon.


You know what you should do?


----------



## Plow Dude

Cadzilla;1610425 said:


> You know what you should do?


I talked to the President already and explained about the mailboxes. He had someone call in regards to that. I told him it was me and was willing to fix them. I was surprised when he wasn't holding me accountable. I didn't maliciously break them, it was just the result of the heavy ass snow. As far as people putting their garbage cans in the road before we plow, there is not much I can do. I plowed the sub at 3:00 am, so most people should have had plenty of time to wait until later in the morning to put them out.


----------



## terrapro

Cadzilla;1610425 said:


> You know what you should do?


Make a video of him laughing about doing it then post it on YouTube?


----------



## terrapro

System restore to the 25th and crossing my fingers!


----------



## Plow Dude

Also in regards to the garbage cans..... Later in the day doing a 2nd pass thru the sub to do a touch up, a guy stood in the middle of the road weilding a shovel until my driver stopped. He proceided to call him an idiot and the stupidest person ever. Asking why we knocked over his "dumpsters." 

I personally had a dude yelling at me trying to get my attention from his driveway at 4:00am while I was plowing a sub. I just kept driving. The next pass around he comes running down his driveway with a flashlight trying to signal me. I just kept driving. The third time around, he gets in his truck and drives torwards me head on so I have to stop. I crack my window as he approaches the truck all pissed off and asks if I saw him. I said yes. He wanted me to plow his driveway. I just explained to him I'm way to busy. People are crazy. 

Then I went around and knocked over his garbage cans..... Just kidding


----------



## cgrappler135

EternityEnds;1610414 said:


> Got my salt trucks out again. Starting to cover up treated lots already. Had at least 1/2" down on the ground in taylor. Heading up to livonia i'll try to report back. Hopefully we can burn this off with saltings tonight.


Nothing in Livonia on any of our lots that were treated earlier.


----------



## Adamck83

We plow 2 H.O.A s and the people who live in them are unbelievable.


----------



## terrapro

terrapro;1610458 said:


> System restore to the 25th and crossing my fingers!


That went from bad to worse. Must have a hardware problem cause now it shut down and won't turn back on. I didn't break any trucks but lost a key piece of my business...


----------



## Greenstar lawn

terrapro;1610500 said:


> That went from bad to worse. Must have a hardware problem cause now it shut down and won't turn back on. I didn't break any trucks but lost a key piece of my business...


My sis is a computer nerd and she has the program to were she can log on to ur computer from her home. If you want her to see if she can do anything to help you restore it let me know. She just did mine for me


----------



## Milwaukee

terrapro;1610500 said:


> That went from bad to worse. Must have a hardware problem cause now it shut down and won't turn back on. I didn't break any trucks but lost a key piece of my business...


Well did it had blue death screen lately? If yes then you maybe have defect bad memory ram that prevent computer from turn on.

Can u hear fan spin or anything noise when you press power button to ON?

What kind computer? If it dell they had diagnostic light on back of computer.


----------



## terrapro

No I always build my own. Not an uber geek but to me its just like fixing a car. Thinking the HD was loaded to full and fried the power supply and itself. I unplugged the power supply for 15sec then plugged it back in and got a quick flash of power once then nothing now.


----------



## terrapro

Parts aren't cheap but its nothing compared to the $1000 worth of software on that HD....


----------



## Milwaukee

terrapro;1610531 said:


> No I always build my own. Not an uber geek but to me its just like fixing a car. Thinking the HD was loaded to full and fried the power supply and itself. I unplugged the power supply for 15sec then plugged it back in and got a quick flash of power once then nothing now.


If Hard drive were full it wouldn't fried it would be REAL SLOW and screen pop HD FULL ASAP transfer file to other HD.

What brand of motherboard? If it flash and did you see Fan spin for short sec? Sound like rams issue. I be surprised if it fried motherboard. Careful with static ground your finger on Computer's case where metal is.


----------



## terrapro

Milwaukee;1610559 said:


> If Hard drive were full it wouldn't fried it would be REAL SLOW and screen pop HD FULL ASAP transfer file to other HD.
> 
> What brand of motherboard? If it flash and did you see Fan spin for short sec? Sound like rams issue. I be surprised if it fried motherboard. Careful with static ground your finger on Computer's case where metal is.


Mb is an MSI, dual 1.8 intel CPU, 250gb Seagate HD, 850watt powerupp PSU. Had problems previously with the PSU heating up SK I added another fan and haven't had any probe since so I wouldn't be surprised if one of the rails inside fried. I have parts laying around so I will probably switch stuff out tomorrow and see if I can trace the prob part down.


----------



## Milwaukee

What brand power supply unit? Cheap one are GARBAGE when they go bad they fried whole hardwares.


850 watts is overkilled for office user. 400 watts is fairly plenty for me with Intel core duo 1.8 GHz with 4 gb ram/ 80 gb hard drive plus graphic video card for light game.

Pull all rams out and put 1 ram then test see if it turn on. If not try other ram if same thing it could be motherboard fried. Hard drive with all info You can get folders out IF they aren't Password protection files.


----------



## gunsworth

Anytime i do any billing i backup my files to an external hard drive to be safe, if my desktop ever crashes i can just upload the data to my laptop.


----------



## 290

Milwaukee;1610601 said:


> What brand power supply unit? Cheap one are GARBAGE when they go bad they fried whole hardwares.


Over the summer i was using my computer and out of nowhere my powersupply started arching like crazy. Made the loudest most god awful sound. I went in the garage pulled a spare (i repair a lot of computers) and was and up and running. Was expecting my Muthaboard and everything else to be fried but got lucky.


----------



## 290

gunsworth;1610624 said:


> Anytime i do any billing i backup my files to an external hard drive to be safe, if my desktop ever crashes i can just upload the data to my laptop.


While this is very good practice in most cases all you have to do is replace the bad part and everything boots up fine.

terapro: How bad is the dust inside your computer?


----------



## bln

So.... what time is it supposed to snow?


----------



## esshakim

Anyone have totals for Southfield and west bloomfield. I measured 5-6" in sever spots at a condo in wb


----------



## snowman6

esshakim;1610654 said:


> Anyone have totals for Southfield and west bloomfield. I measured 5-6" in sever spots at a condo in wb


http://www.crh.noaa.gov/dtx/


----------



## terrapro

Power supply was big because it was my old gaming computer. 850watts but it had 4 main rails. I'll keep you updated Dan when I mess with it tomorrow. I'm just p right now to check the weather...which is a sloppy mess of wet in my gravel drive.


----------



## Lightningllc

It looks like its snowing. Watching cameras at my shop is anyone seeing snow and is it sticking.


----------



## A&LSiteService

Justin, light rain/snow in Brighton walks are icy already. I'm finding my lots need salt


----------



## TheXpress2002

it is snowing here in Canton, nothing is sticking ATM putting down a light app now as precaution


----------



## Superior L & L

Full apps up here. Everything is covered and heading south by the looks of the radar.


----------



## Lightningllc

Thanks guys I'm out and had to figure out what day it was. It's snowing here. My lots are ok for now. But getting loaded with salt looking at the radar.


----------



## hosejockey4506

Howell and m59/23 to Milford are covering up.

Flint is just starting to cover


----------



## Lightningllc

Wixom is covering up.


----------



## hosejockey4506

alot of people sleeping through this one and lots are a mess


----------



## Lightningllc

So is the city of novi. Grand river is a two track.just watched a car slide through Taft road.


----------



## P&M Landscaping

What a long trip home from florida, just getting in to Toledo Ohio now. 24 hors with 5 hours doing 45 thru the mountains. Is it spring?


----------



## ACutAbovemi

Commerce, white lake have over half inch on untreated, and every treated lot was covered... Roads are more dangerous today yesterday.


----------



## terrapro

hosejockey4506;1610745 said:


> alot of people sleeping through this one and lots are a mess


No kidding. My supplier even said it was a slow night. Lots of untouched stuff, even the city was nonexistent.. wonder if none bothered to check the radar.


----------



## Lightningllc

I noticed so many lots complety covered and full of cars. There's a good half inch in everyone of them.


----------



## Superior L & L

Not sure how this happens. Even before this little burst of snow came, all our salt guys where coming in at 3:00 to check all lots, clean up and touch up. It's very rare that we don't service our accounts the day after a storm


----------



## alternative

Superior L & L;1610819 said:


> Not sure how this happens. Even before this little burst of snow came, all our salt guys where coming in at 3:00 to check all lots, clean up and touch up. _ It's very rare that we don't service our accounts the day after a storm_


agree- same here..


----------



## Adamck83

Mornings like this one where not many accounts were serviced sure makes it easy when your trying to secure new jobs for next season. I know for me poor quality leaves a bitter taste.


----------



## TJSNOW

P&M Landscaping;1610750 said:


> What a long trip home from florida, just getting in to Toledo Ohio now. 24 hors with 5 hours doing 45 thru the mountains. Is it spring?


I'm back charging you due to the fact I had to shovel out the mailboxes.......Twice.....

A case of Bud placed on my porch will settle this bill.....

Do Not bother me.......Just place the beer on the porch and walk away......


----------



## P&M Landscaping

TJSNOW;1610915 said:


> I'm back charging you due to the fact I had to shovel out the mailboxes.......Twice.....
> 
> A case of Bud placed on my porch will settle this bill.....
> 
> Do Not bother me.......Just place the beer on the porch and walk away......


I'll step it up and go with the blue.. My subs most not have gotten the "shoveling around mailboxes" memo


----------



## terrapro

Did you guys hear anheuser-Busch is getting sued for watering down their beer.


----------



## caitlyncllc

terrapro;1610927 said:


> Did you guys hear anheuser-Busch is getting sued for watering down their beer.


Not sure if this is the first line of joke or not, so here are my two answers:
Answer 1: No- but sounds dumb. Amazing what people will do to try to NOT EARN earn a buck. 
Isn't beer mostly water anyway? And isn't it their right to make it anyway they want as long as it passes health regs? And isn't it our right to buy a different beer if we don't like theirs?

Answer 2: No. (Put punch line of joke here)


----------



## Greenstar lawn

terrapro;1610927 said:


> Did you guys hear anheuser-Busch is getting sued for watering down their beer.


Damn this whole time I thought I was a bad ass for being able to put down a 12 pack


----------



## terrapro

No its serious...or someone is playing a bad joke on me cause I have invested heavily in that company.


----------



## bdryer

terrapro;1610927 said:


> Did you guys hear anheuser-Busch is getting sued for watering down their beer.


Suspected that for years.... Hence the reason my beer of choice is an ice-cold PBR! Thumbs Up


----------



## Lightningllc

TJSNOW;1610915 said:


> I'm back charging you due to the fact I had to shovel out the mailboxes.......Twice.....
> 
> A case of Bud placed on my porch will settle this bill.....
> 
> Do Not bother me.......Just place the beer on the porch and walk away......


Kinda harsh. Unless you live in a condo what company shovels mailboxes. If it was me is bring out a push box and loader and cleanout. ( distroy) the mailboxes.


----------



## Do It All Do It Right

Adamck83;1610848 said:


> Mornings like this one where not many accounts were serviced sure makes it easy when your trying to secure new jobs for next season. I know for me poor quality leaves a bitter taste.


The only thing bitter would be the truth. If you can do better, but for much less they will probably hire you. I bet they would settle for the less part and the possibility of the better as a bonus.


----------



## BossPlow2010

Do It All Do It Right;1610993 said:


> The only thing bitter would be the truth. If you can do better, but for much less they will probably hire you. I bet they would settle for the less part and the possibility of the better as a bonus.


Why less?
Screw that, charge more!


----------



## TJSNOW

Lightningllc;1610945 said:


> Kinda harsh. Unless you live in a condo what company shovels mailboxes. If it was me is bring out a push box and loader and cleanout. ( distroy) the mailboxes.


We have a bank of mailboxes at the end of the road......Part of the "Deal" is you shovel in front of them...Takes less than a minute.....Looks like we will look for a new contractor next year unless there is a case of beer on my porch by 5PM.....


----------



## gunsworth

BossPlow2010;1610999 said:


> Why less?
> Screw that, charge more!


Ya no kidding, no wonder our industry is the only one where pricing goes down not up.

Next time i go to a nice restaraunt im gonna ***** that their hamburgers are too expensive because i can get one at mcdonalds for $.99.

Love when i get calls from new customers wantung me to match the pruce of their last guy they fired for dojng crap work...


----------



## terrapro

That's a good analogy. The burger thing...


----------



## dfd9

TJSNOW;1610915 said:


> I'm back charging you due to the fact I had to shovel out the mailboxes.......Twice.....
> 
> A case of Bud placed on my porch will settle this bill.....
> 
> Do Not bother me.......Just place the beer on the porch and walk away......


Would a muffin and hand lotion work instead of the case?



terrapro;1610935 said:


> No its serious...or someone is playing a bad joke on me cause I have invested heavily in that company.


I heard the same thing.


----------



## TJSNOW

dfd9;1611051 said:


> Would a muffin and hand lotion work instead of the case?
> 
> Nope........Gonna need the Beer to rectify this one...............


----------



## Lightningllc

dfd9;1611051 said:


> Would a muffin and hand lotion work instead of the case?


For TJ I bet a case would be worth more than a muffin and hand lotion.


----------



## Luther

In order to rectify TJ, one must bring a case of Bud, a muffin and hand lotion.


----------



## TJSNOW

TCLA;1611062 said:


> In order to rectify TJ, one must bring a case of Bud, a muffin and hand lotion.


What more could you ask for.........Sounds like an Awesome Night.........Thumbs Up


----------



## TJSNOW

Looks to be a quite week ahead......





I bet that guy over in Grand Rapids is happy........Maybee he will get some rest now....Thumbs Up


----------



## caitlyncllc

Thats it. Its over. Pack it in.


----------



## Lightningllc

That was a nice ending to the season Goodbye winter of 12/13 Hello spring. That was a normal winter.


----------



## alternative

Lightningllc;1611094 said:


> That was a nice ending to the season Goodbye winter of 12/13 Hello spring. That was a normal winter.


nah...my guess is 2-3 more pushes/4-5 more salts


----------



## terrapro

I wouldn't mind 30 more salts. I swear every year just when I get use to winter its over.


----------



## TheXpress2002

alternative;1611107 said:


> nah...my guess is 2-3 more pushes/4-5 more salts


..........


----------



## Lightningllc

alternative;1611107 said:


> nah...my guess is 2-3 more pushes/4-5 more salts


I hope not, I'm down to 2 pallets of deicer. 2 truck loads this year I'm not ordering another.


----------



## Luther

TheXpress2002;1611118 said:


> ..........


That's good news!

Keep the groove going. Thumbs Up


----------



## Superior L & L

Ryan said Tuesday was a possibility for a repeat of tues/wed. Lets hope not a true repeat for Jim. This one would be smother since its a repeat of the last one


----------



## snow_man_48045

Greenstar lawn;1610934 said:


> Damn this whole time I thought I was a bad ass for being able to put down a 12 pack


Just nead one for each hand and move up to the 24 pack


----------



## stanky

TCLA;1611127 said:


> That's good news!
> 
> Keep the groove going. Thumbs Up


2to3 more pushes and I'll. Give Ryan a muffin and hand lotion!


----------



## snowman6

TCLA;1611127 said:


> That's good news!
> 
> Keep the groove going. Thumbs Up


X2. It would be very nice


----------



## procut

A few weeks ago I was ready for it to be over, but now, I'm almost wishing for a few more events. February was a decent month and yesterday was the smoothest I've had all year, oh well.


----------



## Superior L & L

While I'm ready for spring, I'm also agreeing with procut. That last store was the first time this season that we didn't have a breakdown. Things went very smooth, most routes were wrapped up by 7:00am then just some residential and final saltings.


----------



## P&M Landscaping

TJSNOW;1611007 said:


> We have a bank of mailboxes at the end of the road......Part of the "Deal" is you shovel in front of them...Takes less than a minute.....Looks like we will look for a new contractor next year unless there is a case of beer on my porch by 5PM.....


Just a little side note here, every prior storm they HAVE been done. I was out of town for the past two storms working my other job, and had a sub working on this site. Had a phone call been placed to ME that he overlooked this then I would have had it taken care of and avoided this whole conversation. :salute:


----------



## NewImgLwn&Lndsc

Looks like a possible spot salt tonight. Puddles and runoff are already slick.


----------



## terrapro

Anyone finding any ice. Mine seem to be either dry or wet.


----------



## Green Glacier

Just run off in A2


----------



## caitlyncllc

Runoff has created Iced areas in fenton. Saw the principal of the middle school out pushing a salt spreader down the sidewalk.....she did not look impressed.


----------



## TJSNOW

P&M Landscaping;1611255 said:


> Just a little side note here, every prior storm they HAVE been done. I was out of town for the past two storms working my other job, and had a sub working on this site. Had a phone call been placed to ME that he overlooked this then I would have had it taken care of and avoided this whole conversation. :salute:


A little note..........What snow removal contractor takes a week off in the middle of winter and leaves his sites in less than stellar condition.........Also, why should phone calls have to be made?.....You so called "subs" should have been made aware of issues before hand that needed to be dealt with......


----------



## Lightningllc

I had a employee take off last Sunday For a week trip. He is going on a cruise and go to tigers camp in Florida. He is salary employee. He told my foreman a month before and told me a week before he left. I had to hire someone to fill in for him. Would you pay him for the week salary or caulk it up as employees have a lifes too. Normally you take vacations in march not in feb.


----------



## caitlyncllc

I think you guys need to take care of the issue of your site privately. There is no need for this public display just because you are both members here.


----------



## TJSNOW

Lightningllc;1611432 said:


> I had a employee take off last Sunday For a week trip. He is going on a cruise and go to tigers camp in Florida. He is salary employee. He told my foreman a month before and told me a week before he left. I had to hire someone to fill in for him. Would you pay him for the week salary or caulk it up as employees have a lifes too. Normally you take vacations in march not in feb.


Fire Him................:laughing:


----------



## TJSNOW

caitlyncllc;1611436 said:


> I think you guys need to take care of the issue of your site privately. There is no need for this public display just because you are both members here.


Just calm down there......Pete (P&M) is a friend of mine and im just having a little fun with him...Hes a good KID and doe's a great job.......


----------



## terrapro

Its snowing here in Howell. Most sites are fine but I just came across one that at the least needs walks salted. Especially if its not getting above freezing today.


----------



## caitlyncllc

Those of us on the forum who don't have any of the background of your relationship with him only see your relentless bashing of him and his subs performance. Just saying - you expressed your opinion and now it can be done.


----------



## Mike_PS

caitlyncllc;1611436 said:


> I think you guys need to take care of the issue of your site privately. There is no need for this public display just because you are both members here.


I agree and think this can/should be discussed privately rather then on here

thanks


----------



## Lightningllc

I'm just purely looking to see what every owner thinks or would do.


----------



## TJSNOW

Michael J. Donovan;1611446 said:


> I agree and think this can/should be discussed privately rather then on here
> 
> thanks


Really......Mike did you read my post ......Just having some fun and that had been clairifyed.....


----------



## Mike_PS

TJSNOW;1611450 said:


> Really......Mike did you read my post ......Just having some fun and that had been clairifyed.....


yes, I understand you may be joking around but I just made a suggestion that it should be discussed privately :waving:


----------



## bdryer

caitlyncllc;1611445 said:


> Those of us on the forum who don't have any of the background of your relationship with him only see your relentless bashing of him and his subs performance. Just saying - you expressed your opinion and now it can be done.


Well said, Sir! We wonder why others bash this industry. Easy to see why when there are those that bash their own. "Can't we all just get along?"


----------



## TJSNOW

caitlyncllc;1611445 said:


> Those of us on the forum who don't have any of the background of your relationship with him only see your relentless bashing of him and his subs performance. Just saying - you expressed your opinion and now it can be done.





bdryer;1611454 said:


> Well said, Sir! We wonder why others bash this industry. Easy to see why when there are those that bash their own. "Can't we all just get along?"


Oh Boy..........

You two need to get a sense of humor......Whats wrong with this industry is not people having fun on an internet forum.....

Again...I am Very sorry to offend you two...It was not my intentions......Im going up to my room now to repent for my sins of this morning.....


----------



## chad1234

Lightning - I would pay the guy you hired out of the employees salary ... There's no vacations in snow removal


----------



## Lightningllc

For if you forgive others for their transgressions, your heavenly Father will also forgive you. But if you do not forgive others, then your Father will not forgive your transgressions. (Matthew 6:14-15)


Therefore, confess your sins to one another, and pray for one another so that you may be healed. The effective prayer of a righteous man can accomplish much. (James 5:16)


----------



## Lightningllc

chad1234;1611463 said:


> Lightning - I would pay the guy you hired out of the employees salary ... There's no vacations in snow removal


I've heard this from a couple people.


----------



## caitlyncllc

Justin- thats awesome. Glad to see your reading up on the Good Word.


----------



## caitlyncllc

Justin - just my 2 cents- it should have been decided before the guy left for vacation. Make it a learning experience and use it to set a procedure for how to treat similar situations in the future.


----------



## Lightningllc

Mark. I'm very involved in my church. I hold a small group in my church. Newgenerationschurch.com


----------



## TheXpress2002

Lightningllc;1611449 said:


> I'm just purely looking to see what every owner thinks or would do.


A full week is hard and obvoiusly was poorly timed. Just to play devils advocate for a moment, make sure that employee steps up and takes care of you in a couple of weeks when you are gone so you can enjoy your time off.....

....this statement is coming from someone currently en route to Lakeland with no hair or nails left, but a great group of guys to cover if necessary


----------



## bln

So, TJ. How was the case?


----------



## TJSNOW

bln;1611479 said:


> So, TJ. How was the case?


I have givin up drinking as of this morning......It has just come to my attention that I am the reason why this industry is in the state that it is in......This is a heavy burden to carry....So, I going to be working day and night righting the wrongs I have caused......In conclusion...There will be No drinking in the foreseeable future....:salute:


----------



## redskinsfan34

TJSNOW;1611484 said:


> I have givin up drinking as of this morning......It has just come to my attention that I am the reason why this industry is in the state that it is in......This is a heavy burden to carry....So, I going to be working day and night righting the wrongs I have caused......In conclusion...There will be No drinking in the foreseeable future....:salute:


:laughing:


----------



## bln

Gotcha, for the record. I don't know you or Pete but it was obvious that you two were joking.


----------



## stanky

TJSNOW;1611484 said:


> I have givin up drinking as of this morning......It has just come to my attention that I am the reason why this industry is in the state that it is in......This is a heavy burden to carry....So, I going to be working day and night righting the wrongs I have caused......In conclusion...There will be No drinking in the foreseeable future....:salute:


Hey don't jump the gun you have to wash those muffins down with. Something! !!!


----------



## Allor Outdoor

Lightningllc;1611432 said:


> I had a employee take off last Sunday For a week trip. He is going on a cruise and go to tigers camp in Florida. He is salary employee. He told my foreman a month before and told me a week before he left. I had to hire someone to fill in for him. Would you pay him for the week salary or caulk it up as employees have a lifes too. Normally you take vacations in march not in feb.


My feeling is that unless you have a handbook or other forms outlining your "vacation" policy there isn't much you can do. 
While it might be "understood" that vacations are to be taken in March, a witten policy outlining chain of command (ie telling your when he told your foreman), and the terms of vacation should be spelled out. 
If they aren't spelled out, and you have agreeded to vacation time, then I would say you have to pay him. 
He didn't take vacation to hurt you...he just wanted to get away for a week.


----------



## TJSNOW

bln;1611490 said:


> Gotcha, for the record. I don't know you or Pete but it was obvious that you two were joking.


Thanks.....I'm glad you saw that........:laughing:

For The Record.....

Pete is a wonderful Young man.....Hands down he is the second best plower I have ever seen....Me being the First

Pete and his "subs" do a Great job and being a homeowner where they service the roads.....I could not be happier with the level of service they perform at......

With all that being said......I am off to get this industry back in the shape it was in before I destroyed it.....


----------



## TJSNOW

stanky;1611494 said:


> Hey don't jump the gun you have to wash those muffins down with. Something! !!!


I have put myself in a timeout Mark........:laughing:


----------



## dfd9

Superior L & L;1611194 said:


> While I'm ready for spring, I'm also agreeing with procut. That last store was the first time this season that we didn't have a breakdown. Things went very smooth, most routes were wrapped up by 7:00am then just some residential and final saltings.


We didn't finish quite on as time as I would have liked, but I agree, it appears that all the crap that could break has broken and been repaired because my breakdowns have been fewer and fewer with each storm.

Just have to work on the timing of snowfalls now.



TJSNOW;1611450 said:


> Really......Mike did you read my post ......Just having some fun and that had been clairifyed.....


There is no joking in public TJ. Keep the fun to yourself.



TJSNOW;1611461 said:


> Oh Boy..........
> 
> You two need to get a sense of humor......Whats wrong with this industry is not people having fun on an internet forum.....
> 
> Again...I am Very sorry to offend you two...It was not my intentions......Im going up to my room now to repent for my sins of this morning.....


Hope you have a good stash of food and a crapper close by, that's going to be a long visit to your room.



TJSNOW;1611484 said:


> I have givin up drinking as of this morning......It has just come to my attention that I am the reason why this industry is in the state that it is in......This is a heavy burden to carry....So, I going to be working day and night righting the wrongs I have caused......In conclusion...There will be No drinking in the foreseeable future....:salute:


----------



## bdryer

TJSnow.... Thank you for clearing this all up. Some of us just didn't see the joking like others did. Good to read the praises you have for Pete. Good, quality employees are hard to find, let alone ones who represent your company well. My humble apologies. Moving forward..........


----------



## cuttingedge13

TJSNOW;1611484 said:


> It has just come to my attention that I am the reason why this industry is in the state that it is in......This is a heavy burden to carry....So, I going to be working day and night righting the wrongs I have caused.





TJSNOW;1611499 said:


> With all that being said......I am off to get this industry back in the shape it was in before I destroyed it.....


I am so glad somebody finally stood up and took responsibility!:laughing:


----------



## TJSNOW

bdryer;1611511 said:


> TJSnow.... Thank you for clearing this all up. Some of us just didn't see the joking like others did. Good to read the praises you have for Pete. Good, quality employees are hard to find, let alone ones who represent your company well. My humble apologies. Moving forward..........


Pete is not my employee....


----------



## terrapro

TheXpress2002;1611476 said:


> A full week is hard and obvoiusly was poorly timed. Just to play devils advocate for a moment, make sure that employee steps up and takes care of you in a couple of weeks when you are gone so you can enjoy your time off.....
> 
> ....this statement is coming from someone currently en route to Lakeland with no hair or nails left, but a great group of guys to cover if necessary


Ryan does that mean something might be happening here in the future.


----------



## Lightningllc

Lol


----------



## TheXpress2002

terrapro;1611520 said:


> Ryan does that mean something might be happening here in the future.


There is an opportunity Tuesday besides that, quiet week ahead. Second week looks busy.


----------



## P&M Landscaping

TJSNOW;1611519 said:


> Pete is not my employee....


Yes, I run my own operation. I simply service TJ's H.O.A. as he is out plowing his own accounts on the other side of town. As we all kjnow TJ is a wise guy, and all posts should be ignored after 6 PM as it is Budweiser speaking.. :laughing:

In all seriouness, I appreciate the kind words, I strive to deliver my customers with superior service. :salute: I even took Pete's "Plowing" to Florida last week, and had a few high end "customers" :laughing:


----------



## Luther

Lightningllc;1611432 said:


> I had a employee take off last Sunday For a week trip. He is going on a cruise and go to tigers camp in Florida. He is salary employee. He told my foreman a month before and told me a week before he left. I had to hire someone to fill in for him. Would you pay him for the week salary or caulk it up as employees have a lifes too. Normally you take vacations in march not in feb.


Here is the perfect answer from one of the most level headed persons I know...



Allor Outdoor;1611496 said:


> My feeling is that unless you have a handbook or other forms outlining your "vacation" policy there isn't much you can do.
> While it might be "understood" that vacations are to be taken in March, a witten policy outlining chain of command (ie telling your when he told your foreman), and the terms of vacation should be spelled out.
> If they aren't spelled out, and you have agreeded to vacation time, then I would say you have to pay him.
> He didn't take vacation to hurt you...he just wanted to get away for a week.


----------



## Lightningllc

In my handbook it says employees should be to work when there is work. Implying rains days for cutting and snow. 

He is a very good employee and his girlfriend made the plans. I always try to take care of my employees above and beyond what I should. I value employees more than anything I offer them alot more than I should. But in turn I want them to be there. 

I'm gonna caulk this one up as a learning experience and to reword my handbook and values that I put on the term salary.


----------



## Lightningllc

Yes Brian is very level headed and I wish i had half the temperment as him. He is a wise scholar. 

So are you Jim you offer alot of wise work experience and knowledge that surpasses alot of fellow snow fighters. I really do not know how you handle as much snow work as you do. I would NEVER want as much snow work as you do, so my hats off to you.


----------



## terrapro

Is it snowing anywhere else other then here in Howell? It has been all morning for the most part and lots that weren't treated yesterday morning are starting to cover over.


----------



## terrapro

Actually the centerlane in front of my house is starting to cover over now. I think I am going to go for a drive maybe sling some salt.


----------



## bdryer

P&M Landscaping;1611552 said:


> Yes, I run my own operation. I simply service TJ's H.O.A. as he is out plowing his own accounts on the other side of town. As we all kjnow TJ is a wise guy, and all posts should be ignored after 6 PM as it is Budweiser speaking.. :laughing:
> 
> In all seriouness, I appreciate the kind words, I strive to deliver my customers with superior service. :salute: I even took Pete's "Plowing" to Florida last week, and had a few high end "customers" :laughing:


Now it all makes sense.... Again, my apologies. But I still say a good employee (or sub) is hard to find, and a pleasure to have.

Rock on....


----------



## bln

A girlfriend during snow plow season? Ain't nobody got time for that.


----------



## terrapro

bln;1611590 said:


> A girlfriend during snow plow season? Ain't nobody got time for that.


So multiple girlfriends is probably out of the question then?


----------



## stanky

Yes we all look. To jim for his direction on certain problem in and out of the industry, even personal issues, i have the utmost respect for jim and i look to him a lot of advice. .
I just want to say thank you. And tell i love ya my. Brother! !!!
Sincerely 
Mark


----------



## bln

Cole, there is time for that. It is called Mormon plowing.


----------



## Lightningllc

I always see brad with 2 or 3 women in his truck


----------



## NewImgLwn&Lndsc

Sounds like someone could use a reality show.


----------



## Superior L & L

Lightningllc;1611432 said:


> I had a employee take off last Sunday For a week trip. He is going on a cruise and go to tigers camp in Florida. He is salary employee. He told my foreman a month before and told me a week before he left. I had to hire someone to fill in for him. Would you pay him for the week salary or caulk it up as employees have a lifes too. Normally you take vacations in march not in feb.


as a owner you need to take vacations around seasons. Employees are simply that,they are not that vested this is just a job. People in supervisory rolls are different, but ultimately everyone is entitled to vacation be it lawn or snow season.


----------



## TJSNOW

Lightningllc;1611696 said:


> I always see brad with 2 or 3 women in his truck


A real Player is he............:salute:



Superior L & L;1611708 said:


> as a owner you need to take vacations around seasons. Employees are simply that,they are not that vested this is just a job. People in supervisory rolls are different, but ultimately everyone is entitled to vacation be it lawn or snow season.


I don't like the word "Entitled".......I guess you just have to spell out the terms of employment from the onset.....Thumbs Up

I gotta get back to solving the problems i caused in this industry....I'm getting close to some groundbreaking news...............:waving:


----------



## dfd9

TJSNOW;1611711 said:


> I gotta get back to solving the problems i caused in this industry....I'm getting close to some groundbreaking news...............:waving:


Could it be.........a GAME CHANGER? :laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## TJSNOW

dfd9;1611718 said:


> Could it be.........a GAME CHANGER? :laughing::laughing::laughing:


YES.......A real Game Changer........:salute:


----------



## Lightningllc

Does anyone know of a hydro seeder or a mulch blower for sale????


----------



## terrapro

Paul is it snowing up there too? Light snow here all day. Now the temp dropped and the sun is going down its starting to stick again.


----------



## bln

What Justin is failing to tell you is that those 2 women are paid shoveler's that don't get out of the truck.


----------



## Superior L & L

No snow here. 60% of our stuff got half covered over from flurries this morning. Our little app on everything will make us good all weekend I'm hoping


----------



## P&M Landscaping

bln;1611737 said:


> What Justin is failing to tell you is that those 2 women are paid shoveler's that don't get out of the truck.


Or are they more of the blowing type?


----------



## alternative

Sharpcut 1;1611724 said:


> Hi Guys! Hope to meet some of you at the MGIA show in Novi next Tues/Wed. Those of you who don't know me, I'm John with Pro-Mower. We will have our normal booth down at the show, and will also be at the Hustler Booth. Come see our Propane powered Big Dog Mower! On Wednesday, we will have Wayne Voltz, speaker with Profits Unlimited, at our booth. He is a sponser of this Forum. Come by and Thanks!!ussmileyflag


Hey John, I see you (or Mike) called me earlier...was tied up and couldnt get to the phone- i assume it was about this mentioned above... 
See you there(MGIA).


----------



## thandrinos

I mentioned it a while back about my buddy who acquired a rt2 boss vblade...he finally dug it out and I got some pictures of it.. Any one interested pm me your email ill send the pics.


----------



## TJSNOW

Looking at the coming weeks forecast........








It's Over......Pack It In.........


----------



## gunsworth

TJSNOW;1611874 said:


> Looking at the coming weeks forecast........
> 
> It's Over......Pack It In.........


Just think, last year, 16 days from today it was 80+ degrees


----------



## procut

It's like I've always said, once March 1st hits it's almost like someone flips a switch, no more snow.


----------



## TheXpress2002

TJSNOW;1611874 said:


> Looking at the coming weeks forecast........
> 
> It's Over......Pack It In.........


Just wait until week two.....or as I would say....When Justin leaves town.....LMAO


----------



## eatonpaving

*new employee*

i just hope he dont quit when it snows.....


----------



## Lightningllc

TheXpress2002;1611914 said:


> Just wait until week two.....or as I would say....When Justin leaves town.....LMAO


Great. Thanks ryan of course my luck


----------



## TheXpress2002

Just giving you grief.....


----------



## Milwaukee

Does anyone had issue with GMC or Chevy frame crack?

It before front axle. It by Cab mount near fender had crack in bottom of frame. No it not rot or rust just clean crack 1/2" It personal family truck.


----------



## snow_man_48045

Milwaukee;1611996 said:


> Does anyone had issue with GMC or Chevy frame crack?
> 
> It before front axle. It by Cab mount near fender had crack in bottom of frame. No it not rot or rust just clean crack 1/2" It personal family truck.


Yep look at lts under Chevy truck section. Lots of pics and discussion. Act fast sure this will be deleted


----------



## Milwaukee

snow_man_48045;1612021 said:


> Yep look at lts under Chevy truck section. Lots of pics and discussion. Act fast sure this will be deleted


It different crack not on axle. it behind by cab mount. Here example of picture. It from google image not actual picture.

It crack in between cab mount on frame. You couldn't see until you look HARDER very tiny crack look like it was stress. That was on 1998 Chevy Suburban K2500 with 92K.


----------



## Lightningllc

Starting to flurry real good my unsalted hoods are white and my unsalted driveway is white. Fun fun


----------



## TJSNOW

Lightningllc;1612048 said:


> Starting to flurry real good my unsalted hoods are white and my unsalted driveway is white. Fun fun


I'm going to declare a Code. Red..........Man the salt trucks..........payup


----------



## Lightningllc

TJSNOW;1612052 said:


> I'm going to declare a Code. Red..........Man the salt trucks..........payup


Little extreme. Code pink. Kinda week


----------



## terrapro

Yeah seriously this lake effect stuff is crazy. Whatever I'll take another salt.


----------



## Lightningllc

Looking at the weather it looks like we should be ok. Suns coming out today and its gonna be 27. 

Wish I was in Florida.


----------



## terrapro

I don't care what happens during the day I have plans for tonight so no snow tonight would be great.


----------



## Lightningllc

Oh boy cole is a party boy tonight. Hopefully not
Memories in Brighton.


----------



## TheXpress2002

Lightningllc;1612059 said:


> Looking at the weather it looks like we should be ok. Suns coming out today and its gonna be 27.
> 
> Wish I was in Florida.


No you don't....lol


----------



## dfd9

procut;1611887 said:


> It's like I've always said, once March 1st hits it's almost like someone flips a switch, no more snow.


Short memory, March can be one of the worst months for snow I can remember.



TheXpress2002;1611932 said:


> Just giving you grief.....


There is NONE of that allowed here, take it to PM's.



terrapro;1612057 said:


> Yeah seriously this lake effect stuff is crazy. Whatever I'll take another salt.


You have no idea.


----------



## TGS Inc.

Steady light snow showers here in Dearborn. Ground has real dry powdery dusting...Hearing treated lots are just fine (for now...).


----------



## stanky

TJSNOW;1612052 said:


> I'm going to declare a Code. Red..........Man the salt trucks..........payup


No salt let us push it!!!!!!!


----------



## Lightningllc

Lots are starting to cover up. Looks like a salting.


----------



## terrapro

Lightningllc;1612063 said:


> Oh boy cole is a party boy tonight. Hopefully not
> Memories in Brighton.


No not memories. Those Brighton girls are to wild for me, I would definitely get myself in trouble out there. I have a couple friends playing at the acoustic night at the opera house here in Howell. I'm sure well end up at the bars before and after the show.


----------



## boss75

Milwaukee;1612026 said:


> It different crack not on axle. it behind by cab mount. Here example of picture. It from google image not actual picture.
> 
> It crack in between cab mount on frame. You couldn't see until you look HARDER very tiny crack look like it was stress. That was on 1998 Chevy Suburban K2500 with 92K.


This crack issue has been discussed on the Chevy thread for some time. A lot of guys have made some steel gussets and welded them near the frame and control arm. There are pics. of how to make and weld the gussets. Appears the failures are a result from the force of the snow and plow buckling the frame.


----------



## Sharpcut 1

alternative;1611794 said:


> Hey John, I see you (or Mike) called me earlier...was tied up and couldnt get to the phone- i assume it was about this mentioned above...
> See you there(MGIA).


Hi Sean,
You assumed correctly! Just calling to remind everyone about the MGIA show. See ya soon!


----------



## Superior L & L

Lightningllc;1612099 said:


> Lots are starting to cover up. Looks like a salting.


Doing a light app as we speak. Everything covered, by the time everyone was loaded some lots has already melted off even though I held off at first to see if the salt would catch up


----------



## ACutAbovemi

Salt dogg 2000 vbox vibrator stopped working on me mid job. Vibrator is brand new and works when I give it power. 
Auger and spinner work normal. Vibrator light blinks slow
Opened the electrical box and found a blown fuse. Changed it and hooked it back up. Turned it on and the fuse blew right away.
Now what?


----------



## terrapro

Run it off its own wiring and a switch in cab. Just hook it up straight to the battery with a fuse.


----------



## bln

I by passed my entire saltdogg controller box. Everything is on full blast and I control the flow with the speed of the truck.


----------



## gunsworth

bln;1612169 said:


> I by passed my entire saltdogg controller box. Everything is on full blast and I control the flow with the speed of the truck.


lol, thats one way of doing it :laughing:


----------



## firelwn82

Need some event logging help.... It seems my log book decided to comit suicide... It was crazy.... The book looked at me laughed and jumped right out of my hands and into the deepest puddle "pot hole" in the parking lot.... :laughing: Or maybe I dropped it.... So I need snow and salt apps for February 1-28 from the guys in northern Oakland county if possible... I'm going to commense to many 12oz curls now.... lol


----------



## ACutAbovemi

I installed the new vibrator changed the fuse and put lots of di-electrical grease in the external connections and booom. 
I think there was a short in the original vibrator so it was popping the fuse!
Thanks for all the help!


----------



## Lightningllc

Looking at radar I have noticed the lake effect is traveling south on us 23 all day.


----------



## Superior L & L

Been sitting over us for the past 3 hours. Glad we did a app this morning. Really hope we are done for a couple of days


----------



## terrapro

I had to also app this AM from the looks of it here nothing we ts to stick yet. Even though I should be out late my alarm is still set for the morning.


----------



## Lightningllc

Looking like a full app tonight.


----------



## Superior L & L

Lightningllc;1612419 said:


> Looking like a full app tonight.


Dam it, knock it off !!!!! I'm tired of this work crap


----------



## Lightningllc

Stop complaining. Don't you know we are supposed to be excited about it snowing all the time. We should be thankful the Mother Nature gave us work. Ok that was fun this sucks,


----------



## TJSNOW

Lightningllc;1612419 said:


> Looking like a full app tonight.


I'm heading out now for app. Number 5............It's all about the Benjamin's.......payup


----------



## Lightningllc

TJSNOW;1612448 said:


> I'm heading out now for app. Number 5............It's all about the Benjamin's.......payup


Knowing you it's mumbo # 5. What bar we hitting tonight or are we polishing off a couple cases at home.


----------



## TJSNOW

Lightningllc;1612473 said:


> Knowing you it's mumbo # 5. What bar we hitting tonight or are we polishing off a couple cases at home.


Must i remind you i am NOT drinking untill i solve ALL the problems i have caused in the Snow and Ice Industry............:salute:


----------



## Lightningllc

TJSNOW;1612528 said:


> Must i remind you i am NOT drinking untill i solve ALL the problems i have caused in the Snow and Ice Industry............:salute:


Good luck with that. When you figure out that miracle let me know. I'll be sucking down this 12 pack of coronas.


----------



## TheXpress2002

FYI...0z runs of the NAM and GFS lay down 4-8 inches Tuesday. Needs to be watched as models have trended way north and have gone from no snow and sunny to a busy day


----------



## snowman6

TheXpress2002;1612625 said:


> FYI...0z runs of the NAM and GFS lay down 4-8 inches Tuesday. Needs to be watched as models have trended way north and have gone from no snow and sunny to a busy day


WOW! Thanks for the update Ryan.


----------



## Milwaukee

TheXpress2002;1612625 said:


> FYI...0z runs of the NAM and GFS lay down 4-8 inches Tuesday. Needs to be watched as models have trended way north and have gone from no snow and sunny to a busy day


Praying that everybody is ready for this. Do you have idea if this snow is exact one we got 4 days ago?


----------



## goinggreen

TheXpress2002;1612625 said:


> FYI...0z runs of the NAM and GFS lay down 4-8 inches Tuesday. Needs to be watched as models have trended way north and have gone from no snow and sunny to a busy day


How far north are we talking anything for the lansing area. I could use one more good storm for the year


----------



## wondo

TheXpress2002;1612625 said:


> FYI...0z runs of the NAM and GFS lay down 4-8 inches Tuesday. Needs to be watched as models have trended way north and have gone from no snow and sunny to a busy day


Thanks Ryan,
I guess it will be a short trip in 'Bama


----------



## TheXpress2002

6z runs confirm the previous but with the event mostly overnight Tuesday into Wednesday


----------



## eatonpaving

TheXpress2002;1612701 said:


> 6z runs confirm the previous but with the event mostly overnight Tuesday into Wednesday


good, need the work


----------



## alternative

TheXpress2002;1612701 said:


> 6z runs confirm the previous but with the event mostly overnight Tuesday into Wednesday


Typical...Mgia show = Snow


----------



## MikeLawnSnowLLC

Welp since were not going to have an early spring, it might as well keep snowing I've got a lot of new things I want to purchase this year!


----------



## snowman6

Xpress it looks like south of 8 mile is going to get the bulk of the snow and anyone north will only see a dusting.. is this what your seeing?


----------



## Frankland

It is also what I am seeing also


----------



## terrapro

Man what a night. If anyone is in Howell and wants a great burger and a beer stop in at Moes on Grand River.


----------



## bln

Cole, do you ever go to the Grand river Grill? Excellent food. My buddy owns and is the chef.


----------



## Lightningllc

terrapro;1613326 said:


> Man what a night. If anyone is in Howell and wants a great burger and a beer stop in at Moes on Grand River.


Only Moes I know is moes on ten at 10&haggerty.

Brad. Grand river grill is very good.


----------



## terrapro

bln;1613368 said:


> Cole, do you ever go to the Grand river Grill? Excellent food. My buddy owns and is the chef.


No I drive by all the time though. I'll have to stop in.


----------



## terrapro

Lightningllc;1613386 said:


> Only Moes I know is moes on ten at 10&haggerty.
> 
> Brad. Grand river grill is very good.


Its right in town on the same block as dairy queen. I guess he wanted to make it a barber, burger, and beer joint but he couldn't get around the health issues with hair so its just a bar for now. $2.50 for a 20oz two hearted ale is an awesome price, makes it to east to drink a lot though.


----------



## TJSNOW

Do we need to declare a Code Red for Detoilet South??.........:salute:


----------



## redskinsfan34

TJSNOW;1613578 said:


> Do we need to declare a Code Red for Detoilet South??.........:salute:


I guess it depends on who's forecast you're going with.


----------



## Lightningllc

With the temps I doubt it will be much.


----------



## TJSNOW

Lightningllc;1613590 said:


> With the temps I doubt it will be much.


Well................The cows are laying down in the field....That means its gonna Snow....Thumbs Up


----------



## Lightningllc

Damn cows. What do they know!!!!! Now when the deer in my back yard lay down then we got problems.


----------



## TJSNOW

Lightningllc;1613594 said:


> Damn cows. What do they know!!!!! Now when the deer in my back yard lay down then we got problems.


No....We got Venison...............:salute:............


----------



## terrapro

Don't hog all the snow, I'm bored as heck around here. I wouldn't mind at least a salting or two.


----------



## Luther

Me too. I say bring it on...I'm rooting for it! 

We're not making money in any other manner, and we're certainly ready for it.


----------



## TheXpress2002

TJSNOW;1613578 said:


> Do we need to declare a Code Red for Detoilet South??.........:salute:


Depnds on who you ask. Chucky says yes, Davey says eh, Benny says blah, I say north trend and anyone south of 8 mile has a chance of snow...temps not an issue...10 miles north or south makes or breaks this


----------



## TJSNOW

Wheres the Snow......................Im waiting.............Thumbs Up


----------



## Lightningllc

TJSNOW;1613806 said:


> Wheres the Snow......................Im waiting.............Thumbs Up


Nice attitude new outlook I need your counselors numberThumbs UpThumbs Up


----------



## dfd9

Lightningllc;1613835 said:


> Nice attitude new outlook I need your counselors numberThumbs UpThumbs Up


COLT-45 :laughing:


----------



## wilburn

where can i get a trailer weighed around the Troy area?


----------



## TJSNOW

dfd9;1613853 said:


> COLT-45 :laughing:


BUDWEISER...............................................:salute:


----------



## dfd9

TJSNOW;1613902 said:


> BUDWEISER...............................................:salute:


Too many letters. And not enough numbers for a phone #.

Or is that his name?


----------



## terrapro

****. We are only at 40% chance snow for tomorrow night. I'm going to take my plows off.


----------



## NewImgLwn&Lndsc

Unless the weather is going to be like last spring...it might as well snow.


----------



## snowman6

Anyone else see the snowline filling in from north dakota?


----------



## snowman6

And its gone.


----------



## Lightningllc

If the wind changed so it was coming straight out of the west. We would be in for a whopper.


----------



## MJK

Are we gonna get a salt out of it?


----------



## bln

^^^^I don't know about salt but maybe snow if your far enough south.


----------



## bln

Hey guys, I will be at the trade show tomorrow. I will be in Angelo's booth. (we insure them.) Anyways drop off your business cards in our fish bowl for a chance to win 2 strobe lights and 2 back-up cameras. Drawing will be held at 10 North in Novi, Mi. On Wensday at 4:15. You don't need to be present to win. I am the guy with the shaved head.


----------



## dfd9

Lightningllc;1614299 said:


> If the wind changed so it was coming straight out of the west. We would be in for a whopper.


I prefer Wendys.


----------



## Lightningllc

dfd9;1614644 said:


> I prefer Wendys.


#6 spicy chicken, large chili, large ice tea.


----------



## dfd9

No on the ice tea, yes on the Spicy chicken and chili.

I actually hate their burgers.


----------



## redskinsfan34

MJK;1614350 said:


> Are we gonna get a salt out of it?


Where I'm at NOAA is calling for absolutely nothing but cold and windy.


----------



## Lightningllc

redskinsfan34;1614653 said:


> Where I'm at NOAA is calling for absolutely nothing but cold and windy.


Its michigan it will change!!!!!!

Mgia this morning oh boy!!!! Who's going I know the big bald guy will be there :laughing:


----------



## bln

In a little bit, have the kid as the sitter flaked.


----------



## BossPlowGuy04

Lightningllc;1614702 said:


> Its michigan it will change!!!!!!
> 
> Mgia this morning oh boy!!!! Who's going I know the big bald guy will be there :laughing:


I'll be there this morning! Has anyone planned a plowsite gettogether like last year? If so when and where.


----------



## bln

Tomorrow 10 north, same place as last year.


----------



## bln

We are also giving out 2 free drink tickets to everybody. Of age of course.


----------



## BossPlowGuy04

bln;1614820 said:


> Tomorrow 10 north, same place as last year.


what time?


----------



## flykelley

I saw lots of plow trucks at Stinggers today, everybody must be enjoying a burger and the beer. It can't be the half dressed woman.

Mike


----------



## BossPlow2010

flykelley;1615053 said:


> I saw lots of plow trucks at Stinggers today, everybody must be enjoying a burger and the beer. It can't be the half dressed woman.
> 
> Mike


The fish and chips were good at the tilted kilt.


----------



## bln

I hope to see everyone tomorrow around 4 at 10 North.


----------



## eatonpaving

*radar*

snow looks to be getting close.......


----------



## snowman6

I was just thinking the same thing.


----------



## grassmaster06

The news say just flurries but it looks like something more on the radar.


----------



## eatonpaving

grassmaster06;1615169 said:


> the news say just flurries but it looks like something more on the radar.


on radar hillsdale looks to be getting it good, called my brother and he said nothing was falling....


----------



## snowman6

eatonpaving;1615172 said:


> on radar hillsdale looks to be getting it good, called my brother and he said nothing was falling....
> 
> I wonder why? Its cold enough. Ugggh this sucks.


----------



## NewImgLwn&Lndsc

Yeah really close on the radar. Anyone seeing anything?


----------



## eatonpaving

snowman6;1615175 said:


> eatonpaving;1615172 said:
> 
> 
> 
> on radar hillsdale looks to be getting it good, called my brother and he said nothing was falling....
> 
> I wonder why? Its cold enough. Ugggh this sucks.
> 
> 
> 
> DONT KNOW...I THINK ITS CALLED VIRGO....WHERE ITS TO DRY AND IT EVAPORATES BEFORE HITTING THE GROUND... sorry about the caps.....
Click to expand...


----------



## snowman6

eatonpaving;1615182 said:


> snowman6;1615175 said:
> 
> 
> 
> DONT KNOW...I THINK ITS CALLED VIRGO....WHERE ITS TO DRY AND IT EVAPORATES BEFORE HITTING THE GROUND... sorry about the caps.....
> 
> 
> 
> Ohhhh. Makes sense.
Click to expand...


----------



## newhere

Im going to have to say the insurance girls in the corner beat out the Boss plow girls hands down this year. ouch ! Boss must be reducing the "marketing" budget this year.


----------



## grassmaster06

I was thinking the same thing ,budget cuts suck lol but that truck they had was nice


----------



## snowman6

Weather underground says 70% chance of heavy snow and accumulations around 2" for Sunday into Monday. Anybody else heard anything about this weekend? I know that's a far way away but I'm just hoping winter isn't over. Lol


----------



## terrapro

One more salt should get me unloaded with what I can't store properly so I'll take anything at the moment.


----------



## ACutAbovemi

I loved that one specific insurance booth today... There company hand more to offer (sorry brad) 
Bugers seemed to taste better on Lingerie Tuesday at stingers.


----------



## bln

Its ok Steve, hope to see you tomorrow. Free beer will make it all better.


----------



## Lightningllc

I'm dealing with contracts and I just want to snap. I raised prices and everyone doesn't like it. 

I explain every cost we pay has gone up. We just can't absorb it any more. They are looking around they tell me because I raised my price 10%.


----------



## Milwaukee

BLN asked me to post for event today for plowsite meeting to make new friends.

Info is
Bar name is 10 North
it start at 4 p.m. in Novi. Address is 24555 Novi Rd, Novi, MI 48375


I will be there with 3 members from here. Hope to see you there.Thumbs Up


----------



## DStrabb

Hey guys anyone have a mechanic they would recommend in the Davidson area. I may be heading over there Saturday morning to pick up a new truck and being as its 3 hours away having my guy look at it is kinda out of the question. Basically looking for some one to throw a scan tool on it and give it a once over. Thanks for any help. Don


----------



## Lightningllc

Tsnap. He's good mechanic


----------



## bln

I'm up here and in the back room.


----------



## DStrabb

Lightningllc;1615800 said:


> Tsnap. He's good mechanic


Would you be willing to PM some some contact info? Thanks


----------



## Milwaukee

There 3 guys at 10 North. Hope to see more people today.


----------



## caitlyncllc

Dan- thanks for the invite. Would be nice to see some of you again, but today i don't have the time.
Don't have too much fun.


----------



## MPM

Anyone looking for a truck? Im going to be selling my 04 silverado 2500hd within the next couple weeks, pm me for details


----------



## eatonpaving

mpm;1616099 said:


> anyone looking for a truck? Im going to be selling my 04 silverado 2500hd within the next couple weeks, pm me for details


duramax????


----------



## BossPlowGuy04

Milwaukee;1615900 said:


> There 3 guys at 10 North. Hope to see more people today.


sorry i tried to make it, i got tided up at a job site, just got home 10min ago next year tho!!


----------



## MPM

eatonpaving;1616104 said:


> duramax????


No sorry, 6.0l, im getting rid of my truck to get a duramax


----------



## eatonpaving

mpm;1616123 said:


> no sorry, 6.0l, im getting rid of my truck to get a duramax


you will love it....i just bought one and cannot stay out of it....never had a diesel with this kinda power...


----------



## Milwaukee

BossPlowGuy04;1616117 said:


> sorry i tried to make it, i got tided up at a job site, just got home 10min ago next year tho!!


Nope We was thinking of do again in 2 weeks so everybody will have time plan for that next.

For now we need find perfect spot where everybody don't drive so far to place. Middle of Southeast. I think Southfield or Melvindale area? Saturday?? Let say 3-7 p.m. until someone who don't mind stay late until close if they can get designated driver to drive them home.


----------



## Lightningllc

Some of us have families and can not be out late. 

Maybe plan a noon lunch one and later plan a guys night out.

A casino night at MGM with bar hopping Greektown sounds fun. 

A lunch time outing would be really good in royal oak.


----------



## Milwaukee

Lightningllc;1616207 said:


> Some of us have families and can not be out late.
> 
> Maybe plan a noon lunch one and later plan a guys night out.
> 
> A casino night at MGM with bar hopping Greektown sounds fun.
> 
> A lunch time outing would be really good in royal oak.


I understand situation with families. I had 3 texts me they don't like drive to Novi due "Traffic" from their area. Something that are near to Highway.

Casino sound great idea if it doesn't cost alot plus $10 park lot. Keep bring some more idea.


----------



## Greenstar lawn

I'm not a gambler but heading down there would be a blast.


----------



## snow_man_48045

For sure it would snow again then!


----------



## Red Bull Junkie

Selling an SHPE 6000 with 100 gallon pre-wet system at spinner. Has only been through two seasons and last year was a joke. Purchased new for about 12k, willing to sell at well below that price. PM me if your interested.


----------



## Glockshot73!

Lightningllc;1616207 said:


> Some of us have families and can not be out late.
> 
> Maybe plan a noon lunch one and later plan a guys night out.
> 
> A casino night at MGM with bar hopping Greektown sounds fun.
> 
> A lunch time outing would be really good in royal oak.


Royal oak lunch works great for me


----------



## Lightningllc

Looks like it snowing in flint and east.


----------



## irlandscaper

Not hitting the ground here, Port Huron.


----------



## BCE Outdoor

Starting to hit the ground in Milford.


----------



## snowman6

Almost at a complete stop here in Milford. Cars have a light coating and untreated lots have a dusting in spots.


----------



## Green Glacier

Looks like its going to say north of 96


----------



## Luther

Untreated/poorly treated sites around Fenton have a dusting on them. Snow stopped right now, but looks like the last band will move through here shortly.


----------



## terrapro

My salt flats didn't even sneeze at it. I noticed some untreated sites around with a light coating.


----------



## Allor Outdoor

My driveway in Milford has completely covered over in the last 30 min


----------



## Luther

Allor Outdoor;1616376 said:


> My driveway in Milford has completely covered over in the last 30 min


I understand your driveway to be meandering and close to 1,000' long that leads up to your estate.

You'll need quite a bit of salt to make it safe. Thumbs Up


----------



## bln

Haha Jim. It was nice to see you yesterday. As well Alternative, Justin, Dan, Milwalkee, Joe, sharpcut, bossplow75, and everyone else.


----------



## Allor Outdoor

TCLA;1616381 said:


> I understand your driveway to be meandering and close to 1,000' long that leads up to your estate.
> 
> You'll need quite a bit of salt to make it safe. Thumbs Up


Ha ha! I have a tandem salting it right now


----------



## Luther

So you're not worried about hurting all those pavers and sweet imported granite edging with hungry salt?


----------



## Allor Outdoor

The tandem is loaded with hot pink....I heard that stuff actually seals bricks as it melts the snow!


----------



## TGS Inc.

Anyone else notice that Accuweather has our area down for 3-6" Monday night??


----------



## Bedell Mgmt.

It does look like we will get to push some more cement around before season is done...


----------



## redskinsfan34

TGS Inc.;1616446 said:


> Anyone else notice that Accuweather has our area down for 3-6" Monday night??


They're the only one's calling for anything right now.


----------



## TheXpress2002

There is the possibility of a secondary low forming Tuesday night bringing snow to the area.


----------



## redskinsfan34

And right on cue........... I stand corrected. :salute: So you're saying Tues. night, not Mon. night correct?


----------



## bln

Ryan, like a ninja sneaks in and clears it up.


----------



## redskinsfan34

bln;1616515 said:


> Ryan, like a ninja sneaks in and clears it up.


Every time. Some kind of weather Yoda he is.


----------



## TheXpress2002

redskinsfan34;1616470 said:


> And right on cue........... I stand corrected. :salute: So you're saying Tues. night, not Mon. night correct?


Correct its not the first system bringing a rain mix on Monday......and its a chance at this point......prolly will be a last minute system as the trailing energy from Mondays system crosses with the cold air in place


----------



## TheXpress2002

The next few weeks and possibly into April look interesting. There were a lot of signals pointing to spring but they have backed off substantially and instead have wild swings in the patterns. We will most likely see the start of this long term pattern this weekend with temps in the high 40's and rain followed by a cold snap with potential snow.


----------



## DStrabb

Anyone have a lead on a Boss LTA04767B under carriage. It is the newer version of the 4767 revised to fit the new body style GMs. If have something give me a shout. 616-836-27 five-zero Thank You Don


----------



## Green Glacier

TheXpress2002;1616543 said:


> Correct its not the first system bringing a rain mix on Monday......and its a chance at this point......prolly will be a last minute system as the trailing energy from Mondays system crosses with the cold air in place


Thanks for the update xpress



DStrabb;1616625 said:


> Anyone have a lead on a Boss LTA04767B under carriage. It is the newer version of the 4767 revised to fit the new body style GMs. If have something give me a shout. 616-836-27 five-zero Thank You Don


I have one for the older trucks if anyone is looking RT3


----------



## TJSNOW

TheXpress2002;1616557 said:


> The next few weeks and possibly into April look interesting. There were a lot of signals pointing to spring but they have backed off substantially and instead have wild swings in the patterns. We will most likely see the start of this long term pattern this weekend with temps in the high 40's and rain followed by a cold snap with potential snow.





TheXpress2002;1616543 said:


> Correct its not the first system bringing a rain mix on Monday......and its a chance at this point......prolly will be a last minute system as the trailing energy from Mondays system crosses with the cold air in place


Denial is NOT a river in Africa............................

The Season................................................

*IS OVER>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>*


----------



## alternative

Crazy-- 50'/38 Sunday down to 26'/15 on Wednesday......and cold temps look to stick around.
Winter is far from over (snow or not)


----------



## TheXpress2002

alternative;1616719 said:


> Crazy-- 50'/38 Sunday down to 26'/15 on Wednesday......and cold temps look to stick around.
> Winter is far from over (snow or not)


There are some real monsters on the models, the question will be rain or snow. I think from here on out I will give the heads up to the days on when these systems will occur and not focus on totals or the precip type. As we all have seen the past couple systems a degree or two off and 50 miles makes or breaks these things


----------



## snowman6

TheXpress2002;1616768 said:


> There are some real monsters on the models, the question will be rain or snow. I think from here on out I will give the heads up to the days on when these systems will occur and not focus on totals or the precip type. As we all have seen the past couple systems a degree or two off and 50 miles makes or breaks these things


Someone on another thread posted pictures of 2 monsters on Mar 22 and again Mar 27th. Hopefully they come as snow. Thanks for the info as always.:waving:


----------



## Lightningllc

The biggest snowfalls of the year are gonna happen between 3-15 and 3-23. Watch and see.


----------



## snowman6

Lightningllc;1617043 said:


> The biggest snowfalls of the year are gonna happen between 3-15 and 3-23. Watch and see.


That would be GREAT.


----------



## TheXpress2002

Lightningllc;1617043 said:


> The biggest snowfalls of the year are gonna happen between 3-15 and 3-23. Watch and see.


I wonder why.......pure sarcasm.....lmao


----------



## 2FAST4U

Thanks in advance Justin!


----------



## Superior L & L

Lightningllc;1617043 said:


> The biggest snowfalls of the year are gonna happen between 3-15 and 3-23. Watch and see.


You must be out of town that week ?


----------



## TheXpress2002

The Tuesday night system looks to be a tad fast and will not completely catch the cold air. Next days to watch are the 15/16 for a clipper, 20th for a cutter 23rd for a cutter. Again precip TBD but temps look to be average to below average going into week 3


----------



## bln

Thanks Ryan


----------



## Superior L & L

Sounds like I'm taking at least one or two salters out this week. Thanks ryan


----------



## Lightningllc

Fun fun joy joy. Better reschedule the operation.


----------



## TheXpress2002

Lightningllc;1617657 said:


> Fun fun joy joy. Better reschedule the operation.


Dont go freaking out just yet.


----------



## Frankland

Any of you guys know of a place that rents out Mulch Mules?


----------



## newhere

Frankland;1617863 said:


> Any of you guys know of a place that rents out Mulch Mules?


Unless Justin rents you his you may have a hard time finding one. Probably will have better luck finding a Finn MTS unit from a dealer.


----------



## Lightningllc

Sorry I will not rent my mulch mule. 

You might be able to rent a blower somewhere.

But my mule defently moves more mulch than any blower.


----------



## Superior L & L

Talking about a mulch mule needs to be on lawn site. This needs deleting !


----------



## newhere

I bet a blower can get it in the beds and spread faster with only 2 people though. Yours gets it in a Mexican dump truck real fast.

Why are you wanting a mule over you blower frank


----------



## Frankland

Newhere I have all 3 of my blowers booked till the end of September just was wondering if anywhere rents out a mulch mule because was tossing over the fact if I want to commit to another bark blower or a mule since a mule is more cheaper but never got a hands on experience with ach mule or seen how productive they are


----------



## newhere

Buy a new one!


----------



## Do It All Do It Right

They won't demo a unit?


----------



## Lightningllc

6 Mexicans / mulch mule / 2.5 yard bucket on Volvo = 210 yards in one day. 

We've done a walking floor in a hilly community in a day. 

A flat business we did 165 yards in a day 

Our best day with the mule was 15 guys 305 yards. 


Ask express. 7 guys did his parents sub in 3.5 hours.


----------



## Superior L & L

I did my house with 2 guys in 45 mins.


----------



## TJSNOW

Lightningllc;1618242 said:


> 6 Mexicans / mulch mule / 2.5 yard bucket on Volvo = 210 yards in one day.
> 
> We've done a walking floor in a hilly community in a day.
> 
> A flat business we did 165 yards in a day
> 
> Our best day with the mule was 15 guys 305 yards.
> 
> Ask express. 7 guys did his parents sub in 3.5 hours.


Very Impressive............:salute:

I'm still waiting for you to do my 10 yards...........


----------



## TJSNOW

Superior L & L;1618251 said:


> I did my house with 2 guys in 45 mins.


Loser......................:laughing:


----------



## Lightningllc

TJSNOW;1618252 said:


> Very Impressive............:salute:
> 
> I'm still waiting for you to do my 10 yards...........


Sorry Todd we do not go to Detroit. We are west siders. If you were closer I'd help you out. Pete might hook you up.


----------



## Superior L & L

Lightningllc;1618242 said:


> Our best day with the mule was 15 guys 305 yards.


That is moving some mulch ! Based on what I've seen of the mule, the guys have it pretty easy working with it. Although wouldn't it be just as easy to load wheel barrows with the loader (not being a smart ass just curious, cos that mule is not cheap)


----------



## Lightningllc

Frankland;1618097 said:


> Newhere I have all 3 of my blowers booked till the end of September just was wondering if anywhere rents out a mulch mule because was tossing over the fact if I want to commit to another bark blower or a mule since a mule is more cheaper but never got a hands on experience with ach mule or seen how productive they are


What size blowers do you have?? We might be able to spark a deal.


----------



## Lightningllc

Superior L & L;1618261 said:


> That is moving some mulch ! Based on what I've seen of the mule, the guys have it pretty easy working with it. Although wouldn't it be just as easy to load wheel barrows with the loader (not being a smart ass just curious, cos that mule is not cheap)


You load the mule with the loader. I could see loading 2 barrows with a 2.5 yard bucket.

Last summer I had a lady on a Job as me to fill her trunk with double shred, I told her I'd load her for free as long as I could take a couple pictures. Lol


----------



## Superior L & L

Although u need to move. 20yds per dude per day to cover the $250,000 in Equipement you have onsite


----------



## newhere

The city of Pontiac is going to auction off a VERY VERY nice plow truck. I dont have the auctioneers website handy but im sure a little google digging would turn it up. Also a cat loader and other equipment


----------



## TheXpress2002

Lightningllc;1618242 said:


> 6 Mexicans / mulch mule / 2.5 yard bucket on Volvo = 210 yards in one day.
> 
> We've done a walking floor in a hilly community in a day.
> 
> A flat business we did 165 yards in a day
> 
> Our best day with the mule was 15 guys 305 yards.
> 
> Ask express. 7 guys did his parents sub in 3.5 hours.


I will give you more credit. 3.3 hours......lol..... I commented yesterday to the wife that property held up well over the winter.


----------



## Lightningllc

That dyied red mulch was still wet when we put it down. The guys shirts where stained red, the mule floor is still red.


----------



## dfd9

Lightningllc;1618242 said:


> 6 Mexicans / mulch mule / 2.5 yard bucket on Volvo = 210 yards in one day.
> 
> What is a day? 8 hours per employee? 10?
> 
> We've done a walking floor in a hilly community in a day.
> 
> How many yards per man per hour?
> 
> A flat business we did 165 yards in a day
> 
> Again, how many yards per man per hour?
> 
> Our best day with the mule was 15 guys 305 yards.
> 
> Total man hours?
> 
> Ask express. 7 guys did his parents sub in 3.5 hours.


I guess I don't understand it. The time consuming part of installing mulch is the application part and sometimes the delivery, not the loading of the wheelbarrow.

Not to mention, no one can spread mulch as evenly and as thinly as a blower.

I'm not knocking you Justin, but your numbers aren't complete. A "day" doesn't mean much.

Yes, blowers are more expensive. But, they do everything at once: haul the material to the account, deliver it to the beds, and apply it. And they haul upwards of 3x as a Mule.

The blower company I use averages 8-10 yards per man, per hour.


----------



## Lightningllc

I can haul 20-24 yards at a time on average we empty it in a hour


----------



## Allor Outdoor

Mulch application rates are all dependent on where the mulch is being installed. 
Installing mulch in perennial beds in May, is a TON different than installing mulch in a playground area. 

I've used blowers in the past....they are GREAT for the hard to reach areas (ie behind shrubs, under shrubs, thick planting beds, etc). No doubt they spread more evenly than any mexican, wheelbarrow and pitchfork. 

To me, it all just depends on the site.

Almost forgot....with blowers, you need at most 3 guys.
1 guy at the end of the hose
1 guy moving the hose around behind guy #1
1 guy raking bed edges, and doing clean up


----------



## bdryer

Just watched a video about the mulch mule.... seems nice, but seems awful expensive for what it does compared to a blower.


----------



## Superior L & L

I just hate mulch. Margins are very limited. You have to install a whole lot of mulch to justify a $50,000 mule or a blower. Mule obviously works real well for Justin's business model. I just couldn't imagine the payroll for all that


----------



## dfd9

The other thing I didn't mention was the reduction (for me) in OT and the spring rush. I sub my mulch out, we can focus on cleanups and all the related work. Really has made a huge difference in my outlook on spring. 

Sort of like moving from all pickup trucks\plows to loaders\pusher boxes. I don't sweat the bigger snowfalls at all like I used to. 

But, I have a great sub that I use for mulching. Give him the list and wait for the bill. Then I invoice the customer including my markup.


----------



## Lightningllc

It works for me. I normally run a 4 man crew. I make good margins and I'm happy


----------



## dfd9

Good to hear that. 

Profit is what matters.


----------



## stanky

Good news i took the plow off my personal truck. So it will snow. Now !!!!!


----------



## Do It All Do It Right

This mulch subject would have been great at the bar last week.


----------



## newhere

It would have lead to calls of B.S and fist fights, a few thrown beers and a all out brawl.


----------



## Lightningllc

All this talk of mulch made me go grab a dump truck load and I just mulched my beds at my house.


----------



## Superior L & L

Man I hope your joking Justin......if not, you work too hard


----------



## Lightningllc

Superior L & L;1618631 said:


> Man I hope your joking Justin......if not, you work too hard


Nope, also worked at car wash for 3 hours, went to church, organized garage.


----------



## bln

You should go back to the car wash, I had about a 1/2 yard of excess top soil I washed out of my bed.


----------



## Superior L & L

Oh yer I just went and washed all our mower decks off at your wash also. Pits are all clogged up and grass to the ceilings on all walls. Sorry, but I did probably spend $5 over there


----------



## Superior L & L

Lightningllc;1618632 said:


> Nope, also worked at car wash for 3 hours, went to church, organized garage.


Don't U know that Sunday is a day of rest ?


----------



## Lightningllc

Superior L & L;1618699 said:


> Don't U know that Sunday is a day of rest ?


I did. You should see when my ADHD kicks in and my hyper side turns on.


----------



## TJSNOW

I sat in my driveway and drank 14 Beers and enjoyed the day with friends.....:salute:....


----------



## Lightningllc

TJSNOW;1618773 said:


> I sat in my driveway and drank 14 Beers and enjoyed the day with friends.....:salute:....


That's nothing new


----------



## TJSNOW

Lightningllc;1618775 said:


> That's nothing new


Nope.......But I'm good at it..........:salute:


----------



## boss75

Anyone know of a good epoxy floor installer. Looking to have my garage finished this spring, thanks Jerry.


----------



## snowman6

Anyone else hear about a possible salting Tuesday night into Wednesday?


----------



## terrapro

snowman6;1618920 said:


> Anyone else hear about a possible salting Tuesday night into Wednesday?


I'll take it.


----------



## terrapro

Seems to be looking even better now!


----------



## TheXpress2002

Yes there is a possible salting event the next couple of days all depends on the temps. I think it will be more of an issue for northern and western suburbs than the city. This weekend looks to be a mix to a possible icing event again dependent on temps. Next week does look interesting with a pattern shift and a strong block over Greenland. Both the southern and northern jets look to merge and if we can get temps to cooperate the end of March looks to end just like December January and February.


----------



## alternative

TheXpress2002;1619130 said:


> Yes there is a possible salting event the next couple of days all depends on the temps. I think it will be more of an issue for northern and western suburbs than the city. This weekend looks to be a mix to a possible icing event again dependent on temps. Next week does look interesting with a pattern shift and a strong block over Greenland. Both the southern and northern jets look to merge and if we can get temps to cooperate the end of March looks to end just like December January and February.


Nice.....i have about 15 ton of bulk to burn up...a couple events would be perfect! 
-the end of the month systems do seem to be a pattern this year...


----------



## dfd9

Lightningllc;1618614 said:


> All this talk of mulch made me go grab a dump truck load and I just mulched my beds at my house.


You know the Mulch Mule would have been faster....................

:laughing::laughing::laughing:

Sorry Justin, I couldn't resist.


----------



## Lightningllc

Yes it would of been. But after this winter I need alittle work.


----------



## lawns4life

This may be a long shot on here, I also posted on lawnsite, but i'm looking for a fert/squrit only company that services Troy. I'm looking for someone who does quality work that I can refer my lawn customers to without having to worry about them trying to take over the mowing side of the account. If so please post here or PM me. Thanks!


----------



## snowman6

Flurries in Milford. ..makes it look like the return of winter could come true


----------



## TKO1

Real fine snow at 275 & 94


----------



## Luther

lawns4life;1619442 said:


> This may be a long shot on here, I also posted on lawnsite, but i'm looking for a fert/squrit only company that services Troy. I'm looking for someone who does quality work that I can refer my lawn customers to without having to worry about them trying to take over the mowing side of the account. If so please post here or PM me. Thanks!


PM boss75...he's your perfect candidate for this.


----------



## brandonslc

Does anyone know of any good company's out there that hand out flyers ?


----------



## TGS Inc.

Nice little hail / snow squall at my shop in Inkster...Now the sun is trying to pop out.


----------



## TheXpress2002

Say hello to our little friend next week...Again 171 hours out but has been very consistent on ALL models..

http://mag.ncep.noaa.gov/Image.php?...image=gfs/12/gfs_namer_171_1000_500_thick.gif


----------



## Luther

TheXpress2002;1619694 said:


> Say hello to our little friend next week...Again 171 hours out but has been very consistent on ALL models..
> 
> http://mag.ncep.noaa.gov/Image.php?...image=gfs/12/gfs_namer_171_1000_500_thick.gif


Sweet! I will gladly entertain our friend next week as opposed to going to JDLU.


----------



## Strictly Snow

TCLA;1619698 said:


> Sweet! I will gladly entertain our friend next week as opposed to going to JDLU.


And miss all the interesting stuff and new skills you can learn .


----------



## snowman6

Providence novi is being salted..wth


----------



## Superior L & L

snowman6;1619728 said:


> Providence novi is being salted..wth


Is that done inhouse?


----------



## Superior L & L

TCLA;1619698 said:


> Sweet! I will gladly entertain our friend next week as opposed to going to JDLU.


First year, great. Second year, not to bad. But you can only learn so much from hunter, kitchler and belgard reps. I like Damian and Jeff but at some point it just becomes a sales pitch


----------



## TheXpress2002

snowman6;1619728 said:


> Providence novi is being salted..wth


Actually might not be a bad idea....


----------



## TJSNOW

I'm heading out to pre-plow right now!!!.........Then I'm off to pre-drink myself into a stuper......


----------



## snowman6

Superior L & L;1619782 said:


> Is that done inhouse?


I don't think so. It looked like an older internatinonal with gold lettering. Couldn't quite catch the name.


----------



## Lightningllc

snowman6;1619728 said:


> Providence novi is being salted..wth


Artistic outdoor has had it for many years.


----------



## terrapro

TheXpress2002;1619812 said:


> Actually might not be a bad idea....


Dry as a bone here. Are you saying something might actual be worth it tonight?


----------



## Luther

The radar images look promising.


----------



## TheXpress2002

tcla;1619856 said:


> the radar images look promising.


..........


----------



## TheXpress2002

terrapro;1619852 said:


> Dry as a bone here. Are you saying something might actual be worth it tonight?


Upper level energy should create a plume or burst of precip


----------



## Lightningllc

I'm in Ann Arbor and the car are turning white. It is coming down good. The mulch beds are white and sidewalks have a little slush build up but blacktop is wet. It is 30 degrees here. 

Ok how was my describson


----------



## Lightningllc

Ok m14 and 23 is white.


----------



## snowman6

Lightningllc;1619899 said:


> Ok m14 and 23 is white.


Bring it on..:redbounce


----------



## terrapro

Just a fuzz on my trucks right now and clear skies. Is something else worth it coming our way?


----------



## Lightningllc

Look at radar out west. Ryan might be onto something. Here we go again


----------



## terrapro

Yeah weather.com says snow between 12 and 1 so for me here in Howell I'm ready.


----------



## eatonpaving

. Brief heavy snow showers possible through 10 pm...

Snow showers will be tracking through southern lower michigan this evening. Some of them will be briefly heavy lowering the visibilities to a half mile or less. Up to an inch of snow could accompany the passage of these heavier snow showers. With road temperatures around freezing... Some slick conditions may also occur. Interstates 96... 196 and 94 could see some of these brief heavier snow showers. If traveling this evening... Be alert for sudden changes in the visibility.


----------



## snowman6

Xpress are you seeing anything for Friday?


----------



## caitlyncllc

Anybody know what the weight restrictions are on a 15,000 gvw dump? Is it the same as big trucks? 75% and 65% of full capacity depending on what road you are on? Or does it go by the pound per inch of tire width calculation? Or something else? Im talking about daytime dirt hauling,, not sneaking around in the dark with salt. 
Thanks


----------



## Metro Lawn

Scott Ballard says it's a white out with roads covered in Marshall...


----------



## TGS Inc.

Special Weather Statement put out by NOAA...


----------



## eatonpaving

caitlyncllc;1619971 said:


> Anybody know what the weight restrictions are on a 15,000 gvw dump? Is it the same as big trucks? 75% and 65% of full capacity depending on what road you are on? Or does it go by the pound per inch of tire width calculation? Or something else? Im talking about daytime dirt hauling,, not sneaking around in the dark with salt.
> Thanks


single axle 11700 lbs.... on rear axle.....


----------



## procut

Anybody have an update on Lansing? Juding by the looks of the radar I wouldn't be surprised if there's a 1/2" coating....


----------



## Summerlawn

The roads have a coating on them in Dewitt.


----------



## newhere

Everything white


----------



## snowfighter83

ITS SNOOOOWING!! in redford.


----------



## procut

Thanks!
- Andy


----------



## Lightningllc

1/4 in Brighton. Full salt run.


----------



## Lightningllc

Just watched a guy fall on his @@@ walking out of Angelo's in Wixom. It's getting real icy out


----------



## procut

X2 was just out on some untreated asphalt and it is slick.


----------



## Lightningllc

I think alot of people are gonna drop the ball on this one. Just drove by a large landscape company and not a single person is out.


----------



## terrapro

Its still winter I don't know why someone would think its time to not pay attention.


----------



## NewImgLwn&Lndsc

I also think alot of guys think that the recent temps will keep this one melted. Supposed to be cold today and 20 tonight.


----------



## Lightningllc

Well one of my lots looked wet. Solid ice. When I left the shop it was 33 now it is 27 out now. 

Not a good day to skip lots.


----------



## flykelley

One inch of snow on the ground in Waterford.


----------



## alternative

Mostly snow-covered in a lot of spots and nobody's been out since 4 AM over here


----------



## hosejockey4506

i almost went back to bed at 2 am, glad i didnt that second wave came down in a hurry around us and everything is covered and icy


----------



## Green Glacier

Everyome sleepong in in a2


----------



## NewImgLwn&Lndsc

^It seems that way. Salt yard I go to had about 1/3 of normal trucks coming in. Accidents galore this morning too. Glad I am not driving out there in traffic.


----------



## TheXpress2002

I was a lone soul in Canton Plymouth and Livonia this morning.


----------



## TheXpress2002

Temps will bust today. The forecasted high of 40 wont come close. Lucky if we hit 34.

Salting with a POSSIBLE outside chance of a push Friday night. Clipper drops down overnight Friday.

Still following next weeks systems.


----------



## procut

It looked like a lot of guys slept through this one around here, too. Salted an account accross from another landscape copmany's shop, and the gate was locked and not a single set of tracks in or out. Nor did I see the "big" outfit in town out at all, untill a few minutes after 8:00 I saw one of his salt trucks flying down the road about 70 mph, lmao.


----------



## stanky

TheXpress2002;1620080 said:


> Temps will bust today. The forecasted high of 40 wont come close. Lucky if we hit 34.
> 
> Salting with a POSSIBLE outside chance of a push Friday night. Clipper drops down overnight Friday.
> 
> Still following next weeks systems.


Thank you Ryan! !!!!


----------



## boss75

lawns4life;1619442 said:


> This may be a long shot on here, I also posted on lawnsite, but i'm looking for a fert/squrit only company that services Troy. I'm looking for someone who does quality work that I can refer my lawn customers to without having to worry about them trying to take over the mowing side of the account. If so please post here or PM me. Thanks!


Lawns4life, check your pm


----------



## Lightningllc

Love it. Doing a Commerical landscape maintenance bid in a white out. Great. Love it


----------



## caitlyncllc

.............


----------



## caitlyncllc

Well, i caught Mr. Grumpy Pants of the MI Truck Center for Safety in a good mood today, and I learned something new. The plate on the inside of the door of a truck is just the recommended weight rating by the manufacturer, and the state does not give a hoot about it. They only care about tire width x 700lbs. 18,000 lbs max on a single axle unless its a tandem, then its 16,000 lbs max/axle. But you also cant go over the weight rating printed on the tires. 65% of that when the frost laws are on.


----------



## redskinsfan34

That's wierd. I was just about to post on here about that. So when going to buy a new plate and tags for a truck the sec. of state does not want the number for the GVR that's on the door tag?


----------



## caitlyncllc

No- they want the tag to be a little over the max you will ever carry between your truck and trailer combined. You will get a ticket if you are stopped and weighed over your plate rating.


----------



## Lightningllc

All the talk about mulch and I just ran across these pics.


----------



## TheXpress2002

Well some very nice developments for Friday night....

ALL models are in agreement for a clipper system for Friday night. Currently showing 3-5 inches for I69 to M59 with 2-4 inches for M59 to I94

I am comfortable with the above forecast because I do not feel temps will be an issue and rain will not mix in. Snow will start late afternoon and should be done by daybreak Saturday


----------



## bln

Thanks Ryan


----------



## caitlyncllc

Thanks Ryan. Guess tomorrow will be putting plows back on.


----------



## redskinsfan34

caitlyncllc;1620272 said:


> No- they want the tag to be a little over the max you will ever carry between your truck and trailer combined. You will get a ticket if you are stopped and weighed over your plate rating.


Thank You. Sending you a PM.


----------



## gunsworth

TheXpress2002;1620317 said:


> Well some very nice developments for Friday night....
> 
> ALL models are in agreement for a clipper system for Friday night. Currently showing 3-5 inches for I69 to M59 with 2-4 inches for M59 to I94
> 
> I am comfortable with the above forecast because I do not feel temps will be an issue and rain will not mix in. Snow will start late afternoon and should be done by daybreak Saturday


great, another storm where my residential customers will wake up and see snow and wonder where that ******* snow guy of theirs is. Why have all the storms this year been like this? My phone blows up all morning when this happens.

I think I am just going to raise my residential pricing like crazy next year, not worth the hassle and *****ing anymore.


----------



## TheXpress2002

12z NAM blasts SE Mich and brings a heavy snow band further south from I94 to M59 and actually drags the precip through most of Saturday. This is the first run like this so I will be looking for some consistentcy at 3:30. 4-6 inches with this run.

12z GFS hints at a longer duration event but stops short of the dynamics the NAM has. 2-4 inches with this run


----------



## TGS Inc.

Thanks Ryan for the updates!!


----------



## Bedell Mgmt.

Just passed justin @ lightning llc on Milford Rd. and surprise surprise, he was looking at his cell phone. Happy bidding


----------



## TheXpress2002

Bedell Mgmt.;1620675 said:


> Just passed justin @ lightning llc on Milford Rd. and surprise surprise, he was looking at his cell phone. Happy bidding


He was looking at his cellphone, and in his head every 4 letter word was being used because he leaves town tomorrow morning


----------



## Lightningllc

I'm always on my cell it's a extension of my junk. Thinking twice about things. Murphy from Murphy's law needs to die.


----------



## redskinsfan34

Thank you very much to Mark (Caitlyncllc) for taking some time to answer some dumb questions while schooling a rookie about commercial plates. Nice talking to you.
:salute:


----------



## Superior L & L

TheXpress2002;1620681 said:


> He was looking at his cellphone, and in his head every 4 letter word was being used because he leaves town tomorrow morning


Ohh man. I sure am glad I'm not leaving town on the two largest, wettest, heavyest snow storms of the year


----------



## Lightningllc

I'm not anymore. Thanks everyone. Wife is now pissed. Well lets hope the child support doesn't kill me


----------



## TGS Inc.

Lightningllc;1620724 said:


> I'm not anymore. Thanks everyone. Wife is now pissed. Well lets hope the child support doesn't kill me


Ouch! Been there, done that...Never good.


----------



## Luther

Huh, what do you know.

Looks like the NAM, EURO and GFS runs are all taking these storms way way to our south. We shouldn't be affected at all with snow.

Good news eh Justin?


----------



## TJSNOW

TCLA;1620739 said:


> Huh, what do you know.
> 
> Looks like the NAM, EURO and GFS runs are all taking these storms way way to our south. We shouldn't be affected at all with snow.
> 
> Good news eh Justin?


Thanks for the update Jim Gadica..........Or is it Jim Rexroth..............


----------



## terrapro

Long day storm means a couple salts...I'll take it.


----------



## Luther

TJSNOW;1620745 said:


> Thanks for the update Jim Gadica..........Or is it Jim Rexroth..............


How about Jimmy Page.

(Jackie Page...get it?)

Was just trying to comport Justin.


----------



## TJSNOW

TCLA;1620752 said:


> How about Jimmy Page.
> 
> (Jackie Page...get it?)
> 
> Was just trying to comport Justin.


Comport????.........


----------



## Superior L & L

Thanks for canceling your trip Justin. That's almost better than me putting my plow on. That puppy for sure is going to go south or fizzle out now


Hopefully it wasn't a long trip to somewhere warm


----------



## Superior L & L

NOAA changed us from 2-4 to 1-2" of rain/snow mix for tomorrow night. This really reads Paul you will get a late Friday and a Saturday morning salt out if this


----------



## Lightningllc

Paul do you have a extra bed. I'm afraid to go home. What's even better is my main guys are in the up snowmobiling all week and I can't get ahold of them.


----------



## bln

Justin, I have one. Women will never understand how this business works.


----------



## Lightningllc

Brad your right down the street from my house. I think I might take you up on that offer


----------



## Superior L & L

Come on over Justin. I got two spare bedrooms (way to big of a house) you can pay me with plow hours


----------



## bln

That serious huh?


----------



## TJSNOW

Lightningllc;1620811 said:


> Paul do you have a extra bed. I'm afraid to go home. What's even better is my main guys are in the up snowmobiling all week and I can't get ahold of them.


Just drink yourself silly and sleep in the Mulch Mule.........:salute:........


----------



## Tango

Lightningllc;1620724 said:


> I'm not anymore. Thanks everyone. Wife is now pissed. Well lets hope the child support doesn't kill me


Canceled my trip as well.


----------



## Superior L & L

Tango;1620906 said:


> Canceled my trip as well.


Great now Monday is going to end up being a flop also.


----------



## goinggreen

wonderful was going to start cleanups on monday


----------



## Tango

Superior L & L;1620909 said:


> Great now Monday is going to end up being a flop also.


I was coming back Sunday.


----------



## bln

Is this storm getting weaker?


----------



## Lightningllc

Next winter I'm gonna have more trucks more manpower and less stress. 

Ok who am I kidding. There will never be LESS STRESS. I'm hiring subs next year. 

I have 2 snowmobiles that need to see some UP trails. I haven't been to the UP in 5 years. 

Sorry I'm ranting.


----------



## TheXpress2002

bln;1620970 said:


> Is this storm getting weaker?


No, both the NAM and GFS havent changed one bit.


----------



## Tscape

Hey, since we're all sharing...I'm doing great! My wife loves me and I love her too. Ah, wedded bliss.


----------



## bln

Justin, after the storm run the fam up north. She will love it


----------



## Tango

Justin, if your up for a day trip during the week let me know. We did a day trip last week and rode from Gaylord to Trout Lake in the UP in one day. It's a long day but hell, at least we're sleddin.


----------



## terrapro

This storm is looking messier.


----------



## TheXpress2002

Tonights system will be a 2-4 inch snowfall for the majority of the area. 

Now after last nights 0z run I could give a rats azz about tonight. Concern has shifted to Sunday night with the potential major system as I talked about 4 days ago. The 0z GFS puts down 8 inches overnight through the day Monday. Areas south of 96 may see a changeover on Monday afternoon and areas near the Ohio border will have a dryslot to contend with. AGAIN I am just relaying what the models are spitting out, this needs to be watched closely.


----------



## magnatrac

Thanks for the update !


----------



## Lightningllc

Accuweather has Howell up for 9 inches already.


----------



## Luther

Thanks for keeping us on our toes Xpress. 

Thumbs Up


----------



## Plow Dude

Is the snow we are getting tonight gonna be sticking to mostly non-paved surfaces?


----------



## redskinsfan34

This storm on Monday looks to be a daytime event switching to rain in the afternoon. Do you agree Ryan?


----------



## TheXpress2002

Plow Dude;1621098 said:


> Is the snow we are getting tonight gonna be sticking to mostly non-paved surfaces?


Temps will be in the mid 20's tonight. Snow will stick to all surfaces


----------



## terrapro

9", Not cool! 

Thanks for the update Ryan.


----------



## TGS Inc.

TheXpress2002;1621077 said:


> Tonights system will be a 2-4 inch snowfall for the majority of the area.
> 
> Now after last nights 0z run I could give a rats azz about tonight. Concern has shifted to Sunday night with the potential major system as I talked about 4 days ago. The 0z GFS puts down 8 inches overnight through the day Monday. Areas south of 96 may see a changeover on Monday afternoon and areas near the Ohio border will have a dryslot to contend with. AGAIN I am just relaying what the models are spitting out, this needs to be watched closely.


Oh boy!! Sounds like a good way to start the week!! LOL!

:redbounce


----------



## dfd9

TheXpress2002;1621101 said:


> Temps will be in the mid 20's tonight. Snow will stick to all surfaces


Not if you salt enough. Like TJ. :laughing::laughing:


----------



## TheXpress2002

dfd9;1621140 said:


> Not if you salt enough. Like TJ. :laughing::laughing:


Believe me I do....Thumbs Up


----------



## TheXpress2002

12z NAM (10 mins ago) is back to being more robust. Has 2-4 to 3-5 for the area. Has the heaviest snow from 4am to 10am tomorrow. Has temps around 25/26 overnight.


----------



## bln

Awesome timing.


----------



## Sagehen

http://www.crh.noaa.gov/dtx/ProbSnow.php

Please tell me this is some anomalous glitch for Sunday night... 

Up to 20 inches with 33ish% chance of 12+


----------



## caitlyncllc

Thanks for your continued updates ryan.


----------



## caitlyncllc

Sagehen;1621164 said:


> http://www.crh.noaa.gov/dtx/ProbSnow.php
> 
> Please tell me this is some anomalous glitch for Sunday night...
> 
> Up to 20 inches with 33ish% chance of 12+


Those are pretty colors.


----------



## TheXpress2002

Sagehen;1621164 said:


> http://www.crh.noaa.gov/dtx/ProbSnow.php
> 
> Please tell me this is some anomalous glitch for Sunday night...
> 
> Up to 20 inches with 33ish% chance of 12+


Its not a glitch. The model run supported both LP phasing rather than being 2 seperate systems. Although that senerio is highly unlikely it needs to be watched for a partial phase (my thoughts) for potential snows over 6 inches

EDIT: NAM just finished through 84 hours out and confirms the partial phase.


----------



## terrapro

caitlyncllc;1621168 said:


> Those are pretty colors.


Yeah me too...:waving:


----------



## TheXpress2002

Heavy CMV presence on 96 in Livonia. State Police and city.


----------



## bdryer

TheXpress2002;1621206 said:


> Heavy CMV presence on 96 in Livonia. State Police and city.


With all of these cities/townships seeing less and less tax revenue, you are going to see a lot more of this come summer season. A quick, and pricey, way for monies to be generated. payup Get your equipment in order!


----------



## TJSNOW

dfd9;1621140 said:


> Not if you salt enough. Like TJ. :laughing::laughing:


Why are you always picking on me??.......

I'm just doing what the "Old" guy with the long grey hair is telling me what to do....:laughing:


----------



## dfd9

TJSNOW;1621307 said:


> Why are you always picking on me??.......
> 
> I'm just doing what the "Old" guy with the long grey hair is telling me what to do....:laughing:


Are you going to throw a temper tantrum and leave? :laughing:

I think I'm going to have a chat with that guy. I have a few things I'd like to have him tell you to do.


----------



## TJSNOW

dfd9;1621311 said:


> Are you going to throw a temper tantrum and leave? :laughing:
> 
> I think I'm going to have a chat with that guy. I have a few things I'd like to have him tell you to do.


:laughing:.....I think you are confused.....That's you that has the tantrums.......

You can call me collect if you wanna talk.....You don't need to go through the old guy....


----------



## terrapro

Rain is coming down pretty good here. 

Oh yeah if anyone received a strange email from me today someone in Thailand got a hold of my email account early this morning, I wouldn't advise opening it.......


----------



## Lightningllc

Ya I got a email from you.


----------



## Superior L & L

Lets keep this on topic! snow only


----------



## redskinsfan34

NOAA has changed it's forecast to basically nothing on Monday.


----------



## bln

Still a few days out


----------



## TheXpress2002

Dunno know what to say. Models are still showing 4 inches after midnight. The current rain is NOT the same system

Monday's system is still on the table. Latest models have a quick burst of several inches followed significant ice storm followed by straight rain


----------



## eatonpaving

*salter*

no mine but looks to be a good deal if all is working....

http://detroit.craigslist.org/okl/cto/3683154456.html


----------



## eatonpaving

TheXpress2002;1621440 said:


> Dunno know what to say. Models are still showing 4 inches after midnight. The current rain is NOT the same system
> 
> Monday's system is still on the table. Latest models have a quick burst of several inches followed significant ice storm followed by straight rain


4 inch tonight....


----------



## TheXpress2002

Yes, "our snow" is still back in Minnesota


----------



## eatonpaving

TheXpress2002;1621453 said:


> Yes, "our snow" is still back in Minnesota


yea i just seen it on radar......


----------



## terrapro

Sorry guys. I don't know how it happened cause I was just laying in bed after fighting bats off all night and my phone starting beeping like mad with returned emails...I guess someone just figured out my password.


----------



## artans

redskinsfan34;1621410 said:


> NOAA has changed it's forecast to basically nothing on Monday.





terrapro;1621457 said:


> Sorry guys. I don't know how it happened cause I was just laying in bed after fighting bats off all night and my phone starting beeping like mad with returned emails...I guess someone just figured out my password.


Add to your contacts under the name "A" with a email address of [email protected] that way it will be your first contact and if someone does get a hold of your contacts and sends out a spam email the first contact will bounce back and it will not allow the spam email to follow the ladder to the rest of your contacts. My contacts where being stolen on a monthly basis it seemed and my computer buddy had me do this and never have had a problem sense.


----------



## TheXpress2002

WAA just issued. 3-5 inches of snow.


----------



## Metro Lawn

mine still shows 1-2 for south of M-59 but now channel 2 just said 3-4 in a few spots


----------



## TheXpress2002

Folks in Minnesota/Wisconsin are reporting 5"

We shall see


----------



## eatonpaving

radar shows it on top of us,,,anybody see anything...nothing in garden city...


----------



## Cadzilla

Just switched to good sized flakes down here in Southwest Washtenaw. Here it comes fellas.


----------



## eatonpaving

Cadzilla;1621681 said:


> Just switched to good sized flakes down here in Southwest Washtenaw. Here it comes fellas.


think salt will keep it burned off....


----------



## Cadzilla

eatonpaving;1621683 said:


> think salt will keep it burned off....


Oh it's not even close to sticking on road surface. It just changed over. Go to bed.

lol

You're in Hillsdale no? You should be seeing snow.


----------



## eatonpaving

Cadzilla;1621687 said:


> Oh it's not even close to sticking on road surface. It just changed over. Go to bed.
> 
> lol
> 
> You're in Hillsdale no? You should be seeing snow.


no garden city.....cannot go to bed, down 2 trucks so that leaves me with 2 trucks to cover 3 kohls, 2 dollar trees, one church and dicks sporting goods and skating station....


----------



## Cadzilla

eatonpaving;1621688 said:


> no garden city.....


Well it's snowing here along US 12 in Washtenaw. Lots of moisture on the ground and still in the air. it's a fifty fifty snow rain deal with nice size flakes. I'm showing 32.4 degrees air temp so that makes sense.

In another hour it should be snowing and sticking....if it keeps up. In my area at least.


----------



## TheXpress2002

Cad, you are right on. About an hour and once this heavier band moves in temps will fall into the 20s


----------



## eatonpaving

Cadzilla;1621692 said:


> Well it's snowing here along US 12 in Washtenaw. Lots of moisture on the ground and still in the air. it's a fifty fifty snow rain deal with nice size flakes. I'm showing 32.4 degrees air temp so that makes sense.
> 
> In another hour it should be snowing and sticking....if it keeps up. In my area at least.


its coming with the temps around 30ish i can keep it burned off.....have about 40 yds salt left and have to use it...


----------



## Cadzilla

eatonpaving;1621688 said:


> no garden city.....cannot go to bed, down 2 trucks so that leaves me with 2 trucks to cover 3 kohls, 2 dollar trees, one church and dicks sporting goods and skating station....


Well put another pot on....you'll be sittin a few minutes at least. You don't want to put that salt out too early on this one. Or too late for that matter.


----------



## eatonpaving

TheXpress2002;1621696 said:


> Cad, you are right on. About an hour and once this heavier band moves in temps will fall into the 20s


gonna be a long night.....i can feel it..


----------



## eatonpaving

Cadzilla;1621698 said:


> Well put another pot on....you'll be sittin a few minutes at least. You don't want to put that salt out too early on this one. Or too late for that matter.


most open at 8 am, so its got to be water or close by then....coffee brewing now...tim hortons rest of the night...


----------



## TheXpress2002

eatonpaving;1621699 said:


> gonna be a long night.....i can feel it..


And for those that headed to bed early....a lot of 4 letter words will be used around 2 am ...lol


----------



## eatonpaving

TheXpress2002;1621703 said:


> And for those that headed to bed early....a lot of 4 letter words will be used around 2 am ...lol


yep...........


----------



## Cadzilla

eatonpaving;1621701 said:


> most open at 8 am, so its got to be water or close by then....coffee brewing now...tim hortons rest of the night...


don't forget blueberry muffins.


----------



## eatonpaving

Cadzilla;1621710 said:


> don't forget blueberry muffins.


by the end of the event their is bits and pieces of muffins, donuts, cups, gum wrappers and empty bottles of nerve pills all in the floorboard of the truck...and to boot my daughters delivery date is today and she is going to drive my new duramax....need more pills...


----------



## Lightningllc

I have monster, muffins and all kinds of wrappers on the floor. 

Last event a half bag of pumpkin seeds were on the floor


----------



## eatonpaving

Lightningllc;1621713 said:


> I have monster, muffins and all kinds of wrappers on the floor.
> 
> Last event a half bag of pumpkin seeds were on the floor


pumpkin seeds, never had them....might try it....


----------



## Cadzilla

eatonpaving;1621711 said:


> by the end of the event their is bits and pieces of muffins, donuts, cups, gum wrappers and empty bottles of nerve pills all in the floorboard of the truck...and to boot my daughters delivery date is today and she is going to drive my new duramax....need more pills...


Wow!...lol Is that pot Decaf by chance?

Just pay attention out there bro. You don't need any more drama. lol


----------



## eatonpaving

Cadzilla;1621716 said:


> Wow!...lol Is that pot Decaf by chance?
> 
> Just pay attention out there bro. You don't need any more drama. lol


no decaf here....drama is my last name, without it they would have put me away a long time ago....30 years plowing so i am used to it....stepped outside no snow yet....last event the dodge ram broke a u joint in the front and the guy drove it all night and it beat the stuffings out of the trans, then my black chevy got a bad rod knock....


----------



## Cadzilla

Starting to stick to Grassy surface. Temps aren't dropping very fast. I'm showing 32.2 degrees.

You guys in Ann Arbor - Brighton- Howell and such should be seeing flakes by now.


----------



## eatonpaving

Cadzilla;1621721 said:


> Starting to stick to Grassy surface. Temps aren't dropping very fast. I'm showing 32.2 degrees.
> 
> You guys in Ann Arbor - Brighton- Howell and such should be seeing flakes by now.


snowing in garden city now....


----------



## snowfighter83

smowing in redford. 

eaton i think you can burn it up with that much salt to use up. are you sayin your doughter is driving a work truck prego style. lol


----------



## brandonslc

eatonpaving;1621688 said:


> no garden city.....cannot go to bed, down 2 trucks so that leaves me with 2 trucks to cover 3 kohls, 2 dollar trees, one church and dicks sporting goods and skating station....


If you need help give me a call 313 304 6719


----------



## EternityEnds

Anyone out salting yet? I have light mist here in dearborn. No snow to speak of. Barely even showing up on parked cars.


----------



## newhere

County just rolled by the house salting. Not much snow on the grass, streets are just wet.


----------



## TGS Inc.

We are standing by...Things just wet, still wondering if we will be plowing.

Wayne County isn't doing anything...http://compass.waynecounty.com/

If it doesn't snow, who wants to come help me eat these three dozen doughnuts!!


----------



## Metro Lawn

TheXpress2002;1621703 said:


> And for those that headed to bed early....a lot of 4 letter words will be used around 2 am ...lol


Yeah, because I could have stayed in bed. 1/4 inch on cars and grass streets just wet.


----------



## A&LSiteService

Beck and 8 mile starting to cover over... Over passes are slick.
Intensity is starting to pick up


----------



## wondo

Barely sleet at haggerty and 94, very wet... I'm wishing I didn't volunteer to be dd by the looks of it.


----------



## redskinsfan34

Nothing in Dexter as of right now. Is it still on the way?


----------



## bln

Oakland County was out salting the freeway between Novi and Beck rd. Off of 96. Everything is wet except the overpass. Just sitting at Denny's waiting for some accumulation.


----------



## TGS Inc.

Coming down at a good clip at my shop at Inkster / Michigan Ave. Lots have a slight covering...


----------



## GimmeSnow!!

Accuweather backing down to half an inch this morning, NOAA issued a wwa saying 3-4" between 2 and 8 am Wth? We have about 1/4" down in Ortonville. one shoveler and driver not responding as of midnight. Things are going great so far.


----------



## newhere

Looks like the heavy stuff is on the way though


----------



## Metro Lawn

Still not sticking to pavement. cement temp is 38


----------



## newhere

Go read the Minnesota thread to see what they got out of it


----------



## hosejockey4506

I think the sun will play a major roll. I'm thinking salt run only


----------



## gunsworth

Got some crazy snow lightning going on here. Only a dusting on roads 14/woodward

Just going to salt the sheet out of everything, runnin out of time to scrape


----------



## NewImgLwn&Lndsc

Almost stopped here for now. Just enough on the pavement to where you can sorta see through it. Almost 1/2" on my deck.


----------



## terrapro

About 1/2" of nasty slop down right now. Sick of this wet snow crap.


----------



## GimmeSnow!!

1" in Ortonville heading out to salt the hell out of everything


----------



## moosey

GimmeSnow!!;1621778 said:


> 1" in Ortonville heading out to salt the hell out of everything


Just measured my deck 1" and my drive was 1/2", I'm in Oxford.

Any kind of update for things around Troy,Bloomfield & West Bloomfield


----------



## magnatrac

moosey;1621782 said:


> Just measured my deck 1" and my drive was 1/2", I'm in Oxford.
> 
> Any kind of update for things around Troy,Bloomfield & West Bloomfield


If you have a 1/2" in oxford I guess theres no reason for me to worry about our subdivision streets in lake orion. I also have about 1" on my walks at my house here in ortonville. I'm guessing theres less on the jobs with salt residue from wednesday.


----------



## gunsworth

moosey;1621782 said:


> Just measured my deck 1" and my drive was 1/2", I'm in Oxford.
> 
> Any kind of update for things around Troy,Bloomfield & West Bloomfield


pavement is barely covered, 1/4-1/2" maybe. Im at 14 and woodward and imagine troy and bloomfield would be similar


----------



## snow_man_48045

gunsworth;1621787 said:


> pavement is barely covered, 1/4-1/2" maybe. Im at 14 and woodward and imagine troy and bloomfield would be similar


Woohoo break out the plows


----------



## snow_man_48045

Dry slot over Pontiac kinda growing


----------



## grassmaster06

Any update on 13mile and southfield


----------



## moosey

gunsworth;1621787 said:


> pavement is barely covered, 1/4-1/2" maybe. Im at 14 and woodward and imagine troy and bloomfield would be similar


Thanks, I appreciate it. Hate to waste gas for no reason at all checking my jobs.


----------



## hosejockey4506

Weather forecast fail


----------



## wondo

Maybe 1/2" in wixom it has stopped for the past 45 minutes or so. I've got no problem with this storm turning out to be a salt run.


----------



## EternityEnds

Coming down good from livonia through dearborn and down to taylor. Not huge amounts maybe 1/2" to 3/4" down Salt working ok. May have to hit another round before stores open. But not enough to push.


----------



## esshakim

I've been from Southfield to west bloomfield and have not seen more than 1"


----------



## wondo

The most I have seen between commerce and southfield was a 1" drift. I still saw a few trucks dropping their blades though... They must have been pre-plowing.


----------



## A&LSiteService

There are a few dropped blades in Brighton... Salt seems to working well, it's just working a little slow.


----------



## redskinsfan34

Dexter 1/2".


----------



## eatonpaving

snowfighter83;1621733 said:


> smowing in redford.
> 
> eaton i think you can burn it up with that much salt to use up. are you sayin your doughter is driving a work truck prego style. lol


yep she is prego.....she loves to plow and she is dying to drive the new duramax, but no plowing...7 yds took care of it all....big flop....maby monday


----------



## Lightningllc

All that stress. Ok my adavan is finally wearing off.


----------



## alternative

Lightningllc;1621829 said:


> All that stress. Ok my adavan is finally wearing off.


Plowing on Ativan ? Lol.


----------



## EternityEnds

2 rounds of salting. Parking lots completely wet. Now for some sleep


----------



## Lightningllc

.....…………. One of those days


----------



## Lightningllc

Ya Ativan wasn't sure how to spell it. Needed something to calm my nerves. 

Normal salt for us, sidewalk guys shoveled and salted. 

Not a bad 1" of slush.


----------



## moosey

Anyone have a final measurement for the Troy/Bloomfield area. Just wanna make sure, especially if one of my PITA resi's call.


----------



## terrapro

I did Drop the blade to help the salt work faster on parking spots and two small lots. I did have 1.5" on wood decks but maybe an inch on pavement.


----------



## Luther

terrapro;1621889 said:


> I did Drop the blade to help the salt work faster on parking spots.......


Us too. Selective plowing makes for a huge difference.

I understand Angelo's ran out of salt. That's a bummer....

There's plenty at Great Deal Products for those in the need.


----------



## TJSNOW

I have seen ALOT of service failures today.....


----------



## TheXpress2002

In passing this morning quite a few triangles behind broken down trucks also. Wixom Road alone had 3 within a 2 mile stretch


----------



## Greenstar lawn

TJSNOW;1621928 said:


> I have seen ALOT of service failures today.....


Yep same over here. I was at the local Lowes at 8 am today and the loader had just started and he started in the middle for some reason. Plus a handful of smaller lots I saw untouched


----------



## Tscape

TJSNOW;1621928 said:


> I have seen ALOT of service failures today.....


If there is one thing I have learned, it is that you can't assume what is what on a site that is not under your care. For example, you look at a lot that didn't get serviced today and it could be they are on a certain trigger depth, they haven't paid their bill and sevices have been suspended, they are not open on Saturday...etc., etc. Now I am not trying to call you out, but I have noticed that a lot of guys do this and it comes across like it makes them feel better about themselves.


----------



## TJSNOW

Tscape;1621936 said:


> If there is one thing I have learned, it is that you can't assume what is what on a site that is not under your care. For example, you look at a lot that didn't get serviced today and it could be they are on a certain trigger depth, they haven't paid their bill and sevices have been suspended, they are not open on Saturday...etc., etc. Now I am not trying to call you out, but I have noticed that a lot of guys do this and it comes across like it makes them feel better about themselves.


I don't ASSume anything.........I did not name names...The last thing i need to do is make myself feel better...I already have a very high opinion of myself.....:waving:


----------



## Tscape

Just sayin... There are three sides to every story.


----------



## caitlyncllc

So, what's next? Looks like monday's snow is gonna be melted by the rain.


----------



## grassmaster06

Around 4:30 am I driving down pensylvania /dix and a guy is driving a moped and blocked traffic because he was only doing 10 maybe 15 mph with both feet on the ground so he wouldn't fall over .it was kinda funny at first till I was stuck behind atleast 6 cars and couldn't pass.


----------



## RayRay

Tscape;1621936 said:


> If there is one thing I have learned, it is that you can't assume what is what on a site that is not under your care. For example, you look at a lot that didn't get serviced today and it could be they are on a certain trigger depth, they haven't paid their bill and sevices have been suspended, they are not open on Saturday...etc., etc. Now I am not trying to call you out, but I have noticed that a lot of guys do this and it comes across like it makes them feel better about themselves.


Agree 100%.. I Love the "Dropped the Ball" line.... Like they know how every contract is written on every parking lot in SE Michigan. It does come off as, I'm better than everyone else because I'm out salting before you!!! I may be just pulling into that lot to salt & your headed to salt in an area I already did!!! So WHO "Dropped the Ball" now????? It's very childish, how about you worry about your own business...


----------



## TJSNOW

Look everyone RayRay is back and we are all better for it..........Thumbs Up........:laughing:


----------



## Tscape

I can't think of one thing that Ray Ray has said that has ruffled my feathers. Of course, I have probably only seen a fraction of what he actually posts given the mods' penchant for deleting his posts. Hang in there Ray Ray.


----------



## TJSNOW

Glad to hear he has atleast one friend.....:salute:


----------



## RayRay

TJSNOW;1621928 said:


> I have seen ALOT of service failures today.....


You can only do so much maintenance.. Things happen... Be happy it wasn't you.. Are you suggesting these companies "Dropped the Ball" too????


----------



## Adamck83

TJSNOW;1621928 said:


> I have seen ALOT of service failures today.....


Agree with this guy.


----------



## Tscape

Adamck83;1621994 said:


> Agree with this guy.


Yeah? Known service failures? You sure? You've seen the contracts? You know the payment status? Makes you feel all warm inside seeing others fail?


----------



## Lightningllc

Since the almighty gods have spoken. Ill be the first to tell EVERYONE I hate the snow business but I am forced to do it to keep guys around and pay the bills because of all the cutthroats have ruined the summer work.


----------



## Adamck83

Tscape;1621996 said:


> Yeah? Known service failures? You sure? You've seen the contracts? You know the payment status? Makes you feel all warm inside seeing others fail?


Chill out, I get there can be any number of circumstances as to why a property does not get serviced. I would kill to have a property I didn't have to deal with on weekends because they were closed. Service failure in my mind has always been poor quality work, it has become more and more prevalent. To answer your last question I have no problem watching contractors who do sub par work fail.


----------



## Superior L & L

Lightningllc;1622009 said:


> Since the almighty gods have spoken. Ill be the first to tell EVERYONE I hate the snow business but I am forced to do it to keep guys around and pay the bills because of all the cutthroats have ruined the summer work.


You do this to keep your guys around ? Didn't two of you're top dudes go up north 

I do this for the $$$$$$ nothing else


----------



## Lightningllc

They came home at the last minute. Which is fine.


----------



## RayRay

Adamck83;1622013 said:


> Chill out, I get there can be any number of circumstances as to why a property does not get serviced. I would kill to have a property I didn't have to deal with on weekends because they were closed. Service failure in my mind has always been poor quality work, it has become more and more prevalent. To answer your last question I have no problem watching contractors who do sub par work fail.


"service failure in my mind has always been poor quality work" Are you saying you never have a truck break down on the job because you do such great service work on your truck? I find that hard to believe or you are not running too much equipment during the winter months.


----------



## GimmeSnow!!

No service failures here, we did every property three times by 8 am. For the resi's we even took the newspapers up to the door. Brushed off their cars, and had donuts and coffee waiting for them when they got up. Can't wait to bill for all the work we did last night.


----------



## wondo

GimmeSnow!!;1622118 said:


> No service failures here, we did every property three times by 8 am. For the resi's we even took the newspapers up to the door. Brushed off their cars, and had donuts and coffee waiting for them when they got up. Can't wait to bill for all the work we did last night.


Well ****, I'll hire you for my personal driveway.


----------



## sprinklertitan

RayRay;1622076 said:


> "service failure in my mind has always been poor quality work" Are you saying you never have a truck break down on the job because you do such great service work on your truck? I find that hard to believe or you are not running too much equipment during the winter months.


Service failure is a pretty broad term obviously can mean a variety of things or situations, we run several trucks in the winter time and they break down all the time. Correct me if I'm wrong but I never said anything about trucks breaking down I'm pretty sure I'm fluent with my English. Trucks/equipment breaking down and a poor job are two totally separate things. I don't have as much experience as a lot of people on this site in snow removal, but even I know and have a plan b for when equipment does breakdown if that is your argument.


----------



## stanky

Never thought i'd live long enough to see a sushi bar in new Hudson mi. And an excellent one on top of it !!!!!


----------



## bln

Where at Stanky? P.s., we never made an appointment.


----------



## terrapro

It could be worse.


----------



## stanky

bln;1622153 said:


> Where at Stanky? P.s., we never made an appointment.


At grandriver and Milford. Rd . Same side as leos, call me Tuesday morning


----------



## eatonpaving

*snow*

any updates on tomorrows snow....big snow or another flop.....


----------



## caitlyncllc

My guess is flop. Too warm snow,/slush is gonna be melted off by the rain before you can salt it.


----------



## gunsworth

caitlyncllc;1622247 said:


> My guess is flop. Too warm snow,/slush is gonna be melted off by the rain before you can salt it.


pfft, Im starting plowing tonight wesport


----------



## Cadzilla

caitlyncllc;1622247 said:


> My guess is flop. Too warm snow,/slush is gonna be melted off by the rain before you can salt it.


I don't know about that. The temps are critical here. I'm not saying we will get snow, but I don't see any slush or melt off (much) either.

It's cold, will be cold and wind chills are down there too....forecast anyhow.

This entire weeks looks bone cold.


----------



## TheXpress2002

The phase of the two systems is now forecasted for eastern Ohio and Pennsylvania where 12-18 inches is expected. For us it tooks to be a rain system tomorrow followed by a brief changeover tomorrow night when temps fall below freezing.


----------



## TJSNOW

TheXpress2002;1622383 said:


> The phase of the two systems is now forecasted for eastern Ohio and Pennsylvania where 12-18 inches is expected. For us it tooks to be a rain system tomorrow followed by a brief changeover tomorrow night when temps fall below freezing.


Bummer..................

Thanks.....


----------



## bln

Bummer? Possible salting is what I'm hearing.


----------



## stanky

TheXpress2002;1622383 said:


> The phase of the two systems is now forecasted for eastern Ohio and Pennsylvania where 12-18 inches is expected. For us it tooks to be a rain system tomorrow followed by a brief changeover tomorrow night when temps fall below freezing.


Once again Ryan thank you so much, for the hard work and the great forecasts you do for us at no charge, i personally would like to buy you and your family dinner, just let myself or Adam my son what a good ,day,place and time is good for you.!
Thank you
Mark Stankevich 
Stankevich contracting co.inc,


----------



## TJSNOW

stanky;1622395 said:


> Once again Ryan thank you so much, for the hard work and the great forecasts you do for us at no charge, i personally would like to buy you and your family dinner, just let myself or Adam my son what a good ,day,place and time is good for you.!
> Thank you
> Mark Stankevich
> Stankevich contracting co.inc,


What the Heck.....What aboot me.......I dont eat much....But, i sure do drink alot....


----------



## Superior L & L

bln;1622389 said:


> Bummer? Possible salting is what I'm hearing.


I'm a professional salter !
Amateur plower


----------



## Superior L & L

stanky;1622395 said:


> Once again Ryan thank you so much, for the hard work and the great forecasts you do for us at no charge, i personally would like to buy you and your family dinner, just let myself or Adam my son what a good ,day,place and time is good for you.!
> Thank you
> Mark Stankevich
> Stankevich contracting co.inc,


Mark, it may rain next week some time. Your welcome. I'm good for hooters anytime next week your available.


----------



## Tscape

The days will get longer. Just send a check.


----------



## stanky

TJSNOW;1622402 said:


> What the Heck.....What aboot me.......I dont eat much....But, i sure do drink alot....


Alright u to. Buddy !!!


----------



## bln

It is going to be cold next week. I like the tilted kilt, thanks Stanky.


----------



## BossPlow2010

stanky;1622395 said:


> Once again Ryan thank you so much, for the hard work and the great forecasts you do for us at no charge, i personally would like to buy you and your family dinner, just let myself or Adam my son what a good ,day,place and time is good for you.!
> Thank you
> Mark Stankevich
> Stankevich contracting co.inc,


Coach Insignia
Friday night


----------



## TJSNOW

How aboot the Fiddle Bar on Vanborn.......:salute:


----------



## stanky

TJSNOW;1622504 said:


> How aboot the Fiddle Bar on Vanborn.......:salute:


That is for after dinner!


----------



## caitlyncllc

Spent the last 3 hours tracking trespasser's footprints. Went 15 feet from my house, thru my woods and field. They went through at least 25 of my neighbors lots/properties. I track them through the neighbors swamp- where it appears they got a picture of them takin on a trail cam. Waiting for the Sherriff to get here to go get the camera. People suck. Lucky all I saw of them is their footprints, ground is still too hard to dig holes.


----------



## eatonpaving

caitlyncllc;1622553 said:


> Spent the last 3 hours tracking trespasser's footprints. Went 15 feet from my house, thru my woods and field. They went through at least 25 of my neighbors lots/properties. I track them through the neighbors swamp- where it appears they got a picture of them takin on a trail cam. Waiting for the Sherriff to get here to go get the camera. People suck. Lucky all I saw of them is their footprints, ground is still too hard to dig holes.


cannot hurt them any more...will go to jail, found a guy in my back yard getting gas out of my five yard dump, i beat his ass, got three days in jail, 1800.00 for his broken tooth 6 months probation...and a police record.....just call the cops.............


----------



## bln

Beat him, then drag him inside your house. Beating someone outside is a felony, inside is self defense.


----------



## eatonpaving

bln;1622597 said:


> Beat him, then drag him inside your house. Beating someone outside is a felony, inside is self defense.


if he is outside its best to just call the ops unless your in danger,if you drag him in the cops can figure that out and it makes it worse on you...


----------



## eatonpaving

*grandbaby*

my daughter jessica just had her baby....just got the call....Madalyn is here....


----------



## Do It All Do It Right

Congratulations.


----------



## eatonpaving

Do It All Do It Right;1622682 said:


> Congratulations.


thanks, just finished her new truck....working on the plow now....


----------



## Mike_PS

ok guys, everyone is entitled to their opinion, however, no need to attack one another because of it...if someone doesn't like, or care for, another's post, weather updates or predictions, etc. then you can choose not to read those or take the suggestions. either way, no need to start calling each other names because of it

thanks, we would appreciate it :waving:


----------



## bln

Thanks Ryan


----------



## TheXpress2002

eatonpaving;1622609 said:


> my daughter jessica just had her baby....just got the call....Madalyn is here....


Congrats....


----------



## redskinsfan34

Michael J. Donovan;1622730 said:


> ok guys, everyone is entitled to their opinion, however, no need to attack one another because of it...if someone doesn't like, or care for, another's post, weather updates or predictions, etc. then you can choose not to read those or take the suggestions. either way, no need to start in calling each other names because of it
> 
> thanks, we would appreciate it :waving:


Sounds like I missed out on all the fun.


----------



## redskinsfan34

eatonpaving;1622689 said:


> thanks, just finished her new truck....working on the plow now....


Congratulations. Now that's a pink truck.


----------



## terrapro

eatonpaving;1622609 said:


> my daughter jessica just had her baby....just got the call....Madalyn is here....


Congrats!!!


----------



## eatonpaving

terrapro;1622762 said:


> Congrats!!!


thanks guys....jessica had built a baby room and had an artist paint pink chevy trucks on the walls, looks cool and knowing the way jessica is madilynn will be the same.


----------



## eatonpaving

redskinsfan34;1622756 said:


> Sounds like I missed out on all the fun.


i got part of it...then it was gone....


----------



## Cory58

eatonpaving;1622609 said:


> my daughter jessica just had her baby....just got the call....Madalyn is here....


Congrats! That is also my daughters name. Is this your first grandchild?


----------



## snowman6

eatonpaving;1622609 said:


> my daughter jessica just had her baby....just got the call....Madalyn is here....


Congratulations


----------



## caitlyncllc

Randy- congrats. 
If the perps are dead they can't press charges or sue you. It's me word against his- and he aint talkin.


----------



## Cadzilla

Congratulations Grandpa!

Since you've spelled her name three different ways already I suggest sticking with Maddie.

It's easier to spell and everyone's going to call her that anyhow....lol

Is that some sort of fluorescent paint on that truck?


----------



## eatonpaving

Cory58;1622781 said:


> Congrats! That is also my daughters name. Is this your first grandchild?


second one, thanks guys..


----------



## Luther

Congratulations Randy. 

I also have a daughter named Jessica. I hope she waits a few more years before she give me a grandchild. 

And keep that truck under wraps...if my boss sees that he just might buy it and make me drive it! He's kind of partial to the color. :laughing:


----------



## Tscape

TCLA;1622892 said:


> Congratulations Randy.
> 
> if my boss sees that he just might buy it and make me drive it! He's kind of partial to the color. :laughing:


Yeah, what's up with that?

Congrats, Randy!


----------



## Luther

Hey Cadzilla, is it snowing in the Irish Hills yet?


----------



## Cadzilla

It is. Pretty good too. Has been for maybe a half or 45 mins. I just got up.

28 degrees and change.

Grassy surface and roadways recovering.


----------



## terrapro

I am liking what I am seeing on the radar! Is this actually hitting the ground, anyone in the south know?


----------



## TGS Inc.

Just starting to get some flurries at my shop at Inkster / Michigan Ave.



Thumbs Up


----------



## bln

Light flurries in south Lyon.


----------



## Cadzilla

Slowed way down here. Theres a nice band moving through thats all I see. Looks like a nice salting for you guys.


----------



## TGS Inc.

Judging from the radar, it appears that as quickly as you could get loaded with salt and get to your job, it'll be over....


----------



## redskinsfan34

CODE RED!! I repeat. CODE RED!! Flurries in Ann Arbor! We are well on our way to that 9" that was being called for over the weekend!


----------



## snowman6

Very light flurries starting in Howell


----------



## gunsworth

redskinsfan34;1623014 said:


> CODE RED!! I repeat. CODE RED!! Flurries in Ann Arbor! We are well on our way to that 9" that was being called for over the weekend!


so many service failures out there, I plowed the parking stripes off my lots last night and didnt see any other lots getting serviced, FAIL!!!!!


----------



## terrapro

Nothing is sticking around on the ground for long here, but I do like NOAA's outlook.


----------



## caitlyncllc

gunsworth;1623059 said:


> so many service failures out there, I plowed the parking stripes off my lots last night and didnt see any other lots getting serviced, FAIL!!!!!


Randy can give you a quote on new stripes.


----------



## eatonpaving

caitlyncllc;1623063 said:


> Randy can give you a quote on new stripes.


sorry, i no longer service plowsite members....sorry


----------



## lyonstriping

caitlyncllc;1623063 said:


> Randy can give you a quote on new stripes.


caitlyncllc, I would be happy to give you a quote on your stripes.

Bobby
Lyon Striping


----------



## caitlyncllc

lyonstriping;1623106 said:


> caitlyncllc, I would be happy to give you a quote on your stripes.
> 
> Bobby
> Lyon Striping


You missed it. Next time the stripes are plowed off, you will be the first call.


----------



## TGS Inc.

Just finally booked a trip to Crystal Mountain for this weekend...Weather looks good for gettin' outa here!

Also: NOAA certainly makes it look like a salting a day for the rest of the week, eh? Cool...


----------



## terrapro

I hope your right.


----------



## alpine627

freezing rain in fenton


----------



## caitlyncllc

Shhhhhh. Sure is quiet in here. Somebody say something stupid and stir the pot.

Weather update : Fenton area has had or possibly will have some of the following conditions tonight, along with some coldish temps: rain/freezing rain and/or snowage. 
It might possibly be prudent to pay attention to your sites at some point in the next few days... depending on where they are and what the contractual obligations are.
Hope that helped somebody.


----------



## newhere

Did you ever catch the bad guys ?


----------



## terrapro

At around 5ish pm some sites were icing over today in Howell. I did have to attend to a few. With the amount of moisture on the ground right now and the dropping temps tonight with wind in the early morning hours I expect to be out taking care of business.

And it is snowing here, just doesn't show on the radar.


----------



## Superior L & L

I'd hope everyone checks their sites tonight. I'd have to believe they are ice rinks


----------



## caitlyncllc

I found where the tracks ended. I had a chat with the father of the house - seems his teenage son had some friends over that night. I think that they were just kids being dumb. Nothing was vandalized or stolen, so I very clearly explained my concerns as a father/husband/business owner about people tromping around my place at night. From the look on dads face, i don't think it will happen again.


----------



## TheXpress2002

Superior L & L;1623396 said:


> I'd hope everyone checks their sites tonight. I'd have to believe they are ice rinks


Now would this be a recommendation based on facts, or your own opinion based on what you think could happen or what is occurring at this time. I dont want to be disappointed if I drive around and cant practice my triple salchow double toe loop on those ice rinks.......

.....lol

(Hopefully the dry humor comes through)


----------



## snow_man_48045

Ground will probably dry and so will our wallets burning the high dollar fuel checking sites


----------



## terrapro

TheXpress2002;1623420 said:


> and cant practice my triple salchow double toe loop


 wtf you just say?


----------



## snow_man_48045

terrapro;1623438 said:


> wtf you just say?


Ice skating lingo


----------



## Lightningllc

Anyone seeing ice???? Looks like temps are gonna drop from here on out.


----------



## Glockshot73!

I don't have any ice here in warren yet, but the ground seems to be drying out quickly. Probably puddle patrol in the morning unless some precip falls.


----------



## Superior L & L

TheXpress2002;1623420 said:


> Now would this be a recommendation based on facts, or your own opinion based on what you think could happen or what is occurring at this time. I dont want to be disappointed if I drive around and cant practice my triple salchow double toe loop on those ice rinks.......
> 
> .....lol
> 
> (Hopefully the dry humor comes through)


Hmmm I don't know what to say, I got lost after the first sentence. I think my recommendation was based on "want". I want to salt and I don't want any of these fine plow site members to have any service failers......I think


----------



## Superior L & L

Ohhh and I'm salting in a couple ours wether i want to or not


----------



## Green Glacier

Is plowsite off by an hour or is it my computer  

ooh changed as soon as i logged in


----------



## Green Glacier

I dont know temps are still up wind blowing like crazy 

Just going to dry up


----------



## dfd9

TheXpress2002;1623420 said:


> Now would this be a recommendation based on facts, or your own opinion based on what you think could happen or what is occurring at this time. I dont want to be disappointed if I drive around and cant practice my triple salchow double toe loop on those ice rinks.......
> 
> .....lol
> 
> (Hopefully the dry humor comes through)


Video or it didn't happen.


----------



## Superior L & L

Everything turned to a sheet of ice up here in the past 30 mins. We were already out salting wet lots cos you know it was going to cool down


----------



## hosejockey4506

If your not up you need to get up very icy


----------



## procut

X2 if you have not gone out I would seriously advise it.


----------



## Do It All Do It Right

Dearborn area is dry. Ferndale is an ice rink.


----------



## dfd9

Superior L & L;1623555 said:


> Everything turned to a sheet of ice up here in the past 30 mins. We were already out salting wet lots cos you know it was going to cool down





hosejockey4506;1623560 said:


> If your not up you need to get up very icy





procut;1623564 said:


> X2 if you have not gone out I would seriously advise it.


Yeah, you wouldn't want to be guilty of a service failure. :laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## Superior L & L

Everyone hold your horses. Temps raised 25 degrees in 15 mins and a light wind just dryed every lot in Michigan up. Stay in bed everyone cuddle up to your girl and know your lots are fine


----------



## redskinsfan34

Everything is dry in Dexter and A2. Just some scace powder in spots. Completely dry underneath. I guess the wind got to it before the cold?


----------



## TheXpress2002

dfd9;1623534 said:


> Video or it didn't happen.


Dont tempt me.....


----------



## caitlyncllc

TheXpress2002;1623600 said:


> Dont tempt me.....


All the pro ice skaters wear tights and funny shirts with their chest hair sticking out. Not sure we need to see that.


----------



## TheXpress2002

Just wanted to take a stroll down memory lane. This was taken one year ago today. Have a wonderful day everyone!!!!!


----------



## Superior L & L

Not that I know much about anything, but the radar being down sucks !


----------



## terrapro

Your talking about NOAA's radar Paul? Yeah it was sometime yesterday I noticed it wasn't up. Weather.com's is working, not like it shows anything anyway. Snowing off and on pretty good here and has been since about 5-6am.

My lots were basically dry except the puddles but the snow that came through covered pretty much everything once the temps dropped enough.

Salt salt salt.....


----------



## Green Glacier

Service failure in chelsea


----------



## wondo

In the Wixom area everything was dry but it has been snowing for about an hour. The roads are covered but no real accumulation.


----------



## ACutAbovemi

Commerce and Walled lake need salt for any untreated lots but from the 1/4 of fluff that just came down...


----------



## gunsworth

Service failure jokes aside, havent seen one lot salted in bham bloomfield... Not 1


----------



## dfd9

TheXpress2002;1623600 said:


> Dont tempt me.....


Let me get some acid for my eyes.



caitlyncllc;1623608 said:


> All the pro ice skaters wear tights and funny shirts with their chest hair sticking out. Not sure we need to see that.


TJ said that Ryan waxes..................



TheXpress2002;1623609 said:


> Just wanted to take a stroll down memory lane. This was taken one year ago today. Have a wonderful day everyone!!!!!


I'm liking today far better than 1 year ago. So are the fruit farmers. Much better to have winter when it's winter and summer when it's summer.



Green Glacier;1623628 said:


> Service failure in chelsea


Pay attention, this is no longer politically correct terminology.

You will soon feel the wrath of a certain member for using that term. Scary times for you ahead.


----------



## caitlyncllc

Not snow related - but I feel the need to step on my soap box.

I took this picture today at Walmart in Fenton when I returned a redbox movie. If this is a true indication of where our society stands it just might be one of the sadist things i have ever seen. Keep in mind it was at Walmart - who is known for terrible treatment of their employees through ridiculous employee policies, gigantic outsourcing of jobs and a huge contributor to the destruction of small businesses all across the country by providing products at the lower cost than what small businesses can. If Walmart is more responsible than America's parents, and America's parents need a reminder of the existence of their children, than I pray Jesus come quickly!!


----------



## boss75

caitlyncllc;1623660 said:


> Not snow related - but I feel the need to step on my soap box.
> 
> I took this picture today at Walmart in Fenton when I returned a redbox movie. If this is a true indication of where our society stands it just might be one of the sadist things i have ever seen. Keep in mind it was at Walmart - who is known for terrible treatment of their employees through ridiculous employee policies, gigantic outsourcing of jobs and a huge contributor to the destruction of small businesses all across the country by providing products at the lower cost than what small businesses can. If Walmart is more responsible than America's parents, and America's parents need a reminder of the existence of their children, than I pray Jesus come quickly!!


That's why I refuse to support Walmart by shopping there.


----------



## Cadzilla

TheXpress2002;1623609 said:


> Just wanted to take a stroll down memory lane. This was taken one year ago today. Have a wonderful day everyone!!!!!


Bud break on the trees happened on 3-25 last year....plus or minus a day or three.

I was doing round 1 I and D's on Apple trees on 3-27/28 and 29.

One month earlier than I have ever sprayed fruit trees.


----------



## Superior L & L

I hate snow !!! We have some very nice landscape jobs stacking up and I'm ready to get rolling on them!!
Trying to add a fourth install crew and cannot find a quality skilled guy . Asking for a guy that has been at less than 5 company's in 10 years and a license is almost impossible


----------



## terrapro

Anyone know of a colorado/canyon for sale. Need a vehicle to haul carseats around with decent mpg and figured who doesn't need another truck right?! Looking for the 4door 4x4 and don't care about color. The inline 5cyl with the manual would be cool...mount a small blade up front and maybe a rear blade on back, it would be a driveway killer!


----------



## Milwaukee

terrapro;1623744 said:


> Anyone know of a colorado/canyon for sale. Need a vehicle to haul carseats around with decent mpg and figured who doesn't need another truck right?! Looking for the 4door 4x4 and don't care about color. The inline 5cyl with the manual would be cool...mount a small blade up front and maybe a rear blade on back, it would be a driveway killer!


One with 5 cyl doesn't ever get good mileage. My Uncle had one and we only get like 16-18 down country road with hill. He had alot issue with fuel cap and EVAP system filled with rusted water. When it was new it was perfect but around 50K miles it fall apart.


----------



## TheXpress2002

For those that care......Obviously the NWS is down for updates the next two weeks. The only other one in the area to follow is the Detroit Metro Airport Control Tower. The link is below.

http://www.wunderground.com/radar/r...clutter=1&showstorms=0&rainsnow=0&lightning=0


----------



## BossPlow2010

TheXpress2002;1623765 said:


> For those that care......Obviously the NWS is down for updates the next two weeks. The only other one in the area to follow is the Detroit Metro Airport Control Tower. The link is below.
> 
> http://www.wunderground.com/radar/r...clutter=1&showstorms=0&rainsnow=0&lightning=0


It's about time we get dual polarity!


----------



## Superior L & L

Thanks Ryan. It's funny all our local weather guys do not say a thing about the radar being down. There maps show it totally dry over flint yet it's snowing so hard u cannot see In front of you


----------



## snowman6

Coming down pretty good in wixom..roads are getting wet again


----------



## TheXpress2002

Early next week around the Monday timeframe needs to be watched for a decent snow event. Not going into further details at this time. Trying to keep the peace.


----------



## eatonpaving

TheXpress2002;1623862 said:


> Early next week around the Monday timeframe needs to be watched for a decent snow event. Not going into further details at this time. Trying to keep the peace.


keep the peace, dont worry about that let us know....i like being ready. dont like surprises like today....looked on radar this morning and nothing....got down town and my phone rings..northville was covered.....long day...


----------



## caitlyncllc

Yeah- stop being such a jerk!! Man, I cant believe how you treat people! You should be ashamed!

Funny how some days it snows all day long with almost zero accumulation.


----------



## TheXpress2002

caitlyncllc;1623880 said:


> Yeah- stop being such a jerk!! Man, I cant believe how you treat people! You should be ashamed!
> 
> Funny how some days it snows all day long with almost zero accumulation.


If we didn't have the 40 mph winds the situation would have been completely diffferent


----------



## bln

Thanks Express, looks like your owed some lunches.


----------



## dfd9

caitlyncllc;1623660 said:


> Not snow related - but I feel the need to step on my soap box.
> 
> I took this picture today at Walmart in Fenton when I returned a redbox movie. If this is a true indication of where our society stands it just might be one of the sadist things i have ever seen. Keep in mind it was at Walmart - who is known for terrible treatment of their employees through ridiculous employee policies, gigantic outsourcing of jobs and a huge contributor to the destruction of small businesses all across the country by providing products at the lower cost than what small businesses can. If Walmart is more responsible than America's parents, and America's parents need a reminder of the existence of their children, than I pray Jesus come quickly!!


Amen and Amen.



boss75;1623666 said:


> That's why I refuse to support Walmart by shopping there.


And a DITTO.



TheXpress2002;1623862 said:


> Early next week around the Monday timeframe needs to be watched for a decent snow event. Not going into further details at this time. Trying to keep the peace.


Heard that same thing.



TheXpress2002;1623888 said:


> If we didn't have the 40 mph winds the situation would have been completely diffferent


Wanna bet?


----------



## Superior L & L

Milwaukee;1623757 said:


> One with 5 cyl doesn't ever get good mileage. My Uncle had one and we only get like 16-18 down country road with hill. He had alot issue with fuel cap and EVAP system filled with rusted water. When it was new it was perfect but around 50K miles it fall apart.


Cannot agree with you here. One of our sales reps drives a 2004 Colorado extended cab 4x4 that doubles as a sidewalk crew hauler in the winter. We payed $8800 for it 5 years ago and all we have done is put brakes, tires and two wheel bearings on it. We just looked at trading it in and the dealer offer $6000 for it. That boils down to $500 a year to own it us fuels, insurance and repairs


----------



## TheXpress2002

dfd9;1623979 said:


> Amen and Amen.
> 
> And a DITTO.
> 
> Heard that same thing.
> 
> Wanna bet?


Watch your tone old man. Dont you have some snow to be plowing?.......


----------



## eatonpaving

******** cops...*

why do cops have to be such ********....was parked in front of ups today, no parking signs anywhere and was shipping some stuff,parked in same spot for 4 years now.. come out and this westland cop jumps out of his car and tells me i am in a fire lane, i said i dont see any signs or red stripes, so he takes my info and comes back with 2 tickets, one for parking in a fire lane and one for my truck running....then on eight mile i was stopped for my beacon light still going...both cops had an attitude, ruined my whole day....


----------



## P&M Landscaping

I think it's absolute bs when Johnny law has to interfere with someone producing an emergency service. Especially for something like a beacon?!


----------



## dfd9

TheXpress2002;1624083 said:


> Watch your tone old man. Dont you have some snow to be plowing?.......


I'll never be as old as that gray-haired pony tail guy.

Or TJ.

Besides, once it stopped snowing, it started melting. Very little cleanup, even on untreated lots. Absolutely amazing what the UV radiation does at this time of the year.



eatonpaving;1624097 said:


> why do cops have to be such ********....was parked in front of ups today, no parking signs anywhere and was shipping some stuff,parked in same spot for 4 years now.. come out and this westland cop jumps out of his car and tells me i am in a fire lane, i said i dont see any signs or red stripes, so he takes my info and comes back with 2 tickets, one for parking in a fire lane and one for my truck running....then on eight mile i was stopped for my beacon light still going...both cops had an attitude, ruined my whole day....


Your truck running? That's against the law now?

Fight them both, if there aren't any signs, he doesn't have a leg to stand on.


----------



## Lightningllc

Any snow tonight???


----------



## TheXpress2002

System looks very impressive this morning for Sunday night through Monday night


----------



## dfd9

TheXpress2002;1624212 said:


> System looks very impressive this morning for Sunday night through Monday night


I see the ole Nasty Weather Service is predicting a "significant snow event" possibly. I wonder what that means, specifically.


----------



## hosejockey4506

Noaa is calling for temps in the 40's just like our last "impressive system "


----------



## TheXpress2002

Specifically it means 6+ inches......

...I can smell the wolves now


----------



## dfd9

TheXpress2002;1624227 said:


> Specifically it means 6+ inches......
> 
> ...I can smell the wolves now


Well, if that guess is as good as yesterday's--for me at least--OH CRAP!


----------



## TheXpress2002

dfd9;1624231 said:


> Well, if that guess is as good as yesterday's--for me at least--OH CRAP!


Well my biggest busts of the seasons were followed by larger systems. Week 3 of December, January, and February my head was up my azz. Then the fourth week happened....lol


----------



## TheXpress2002

hosejockey4506;1624224 said:


> Noaa is calling for temps in the 40's just like our last "impressive system "


Even with the sun I doubt we see 40 at all this week


----------



## hosejockey4506

Even Sunday to Monday ?? What makes the temp not warm? Just curious because they have been predicting warmer temps all week but nothing has happened


----------



## TheXpress2002

Yes. The cold air will be more impressive with the strong blocking in place over Greenland. Neg AO and Neg NAO will lead to temps well below average the next 3 weeks. 

With an active southern stream it can be interesting around here.....its all about the timing


----------



## eatonpaving

TheXpress2002;1624260 said:


> Yes. The cold air will be more impressive with the strong blocking in place over Greenland. Neg AO and Neg NAO will lead to temps well below average the next 3 weeks.
> 
> With an active southern stream it can be interesting around here.....its all about the timing


cool i could use a few pushes.... snowing good in garden city..


----------



## cgrappler135

Even Chuck on channel 4 said something yesterday about Sun. into Mon. which is unusual for them to talk about something that far out. Guess its a wait and see thing.


----------



## terrapro

Snowing pretty good here in Howell, untreated looks like it is collecting some.


----------



## TJSNOW

dfd9;1624131 said:


> I'll never be as old as that gray-haired pony tail guy.
> 
> Or TJ.
> 
> Got my hair cut today....3 on top...2 on the sides.....
> 
> Im looking just like this fella i know from GR......:salute:


----------



## dfd9

TJSNOW;1624381 said:


> dfd9;1624131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll never be as old as that gray-haired pony tail guy.
> 
> Or TJ.
> 
> Got my hair cut today....3 on top...2 on the sides.....
> 
> Im looking just like this fella i know from GR......:salute:
> 
> 
> 
> Hippie
> 
> 1/2 on top, triple 0 on the sides.
> 
> That way the gray isn't visible.
Click to expand...


----------



## TJSNOW

dfd9;1624386 said:


> TJSNOW;1624381 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hippie
> 
> 1/2 on top, triple 0 on the sides.
> 
> That way the gray isn't visible.
> 
> 
> 
> No......The "Hippie" is in Wixom..............:laughing:
Click to expand...


----------



## TGS Inc.

Just heard that the president had to use a back-up limo as the main "beast" wouldn't start. They are saying the driver put gas in it instead of diesel!! Love it...It happens everywhere!


----------



## bln

^^^^ saw that to and I can't stop laughing.


----------



## Superior L & L

Course it's going to snow Monday. That's the day I leave for Florida


----------



## TGS Inc.

Superior L & L;1624401 said:


> Course it's going to snow Monday. That's the day I leave for Florida


I leave Tuesday night....fingers crossed


----------



## TheXpress2002

TJSNOW;1624389 said:


> dfd9;1624386 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No......The "Hippie" is in Wixom.........:
> 
> 
> 
> ................:laughing::laughing::laughing:
Click to expand...


----------



## TheXpress2002

Shortwave moves through tonight after 10pm with help from Lake Michigan this should be a salting in the morning for everyone. Again this is a banding situation one or two miles will be the difference.

Sunday night into Monday as of the 12z runs was a bullseye for 94 to I80 Reason I have some concern for SE Mich is these systems tend to move northwest at the last minute (hence the BUSTS the past 2 outings) So the trends the next couple of days will be interesting to follow.


----------



## eatonpaving

TheXpress2002;1624416 said:


> Shortwave moves through tonight after 10pm with help from Lake Michigan this should be a salting in the morning for everyone. Again this is a banding situation one or two miles will be the difference.
> 
> Sunday night into Monday as of the 12z runs was a bullseye for 94 to I80 Reason I have some concern for SE Mich is these systems tend to move northwest at the last minute (hence the BUSTS the past 2 outings) So the trends the next couple of days will be interesting to follow.


its the end of the season, 1 truck down, jessica had the baby so she cannot drive the truck..so its gonna hit hard....way it goes...


----------



## brandonslc

If anyone is interested I am selling a 2000 f250 extended cab diesel 7.3 with 110,000 miles with boss bracket and wiring. Pm me for details. ( I know this isn't the place to post it but I remember there were a couple people looking for one ). Also have 3 other trucks for sale.


----------



## stanky

brandonslc;1624446 said:


> If anyone is interested I am selling a 2000 f250 extended cab diesel 7.3 with 110,000 miles with boss bracket and wiring. Pm me for details. ( I know this isn't the place to post it but I remember there were a couple people looking for one ). Also have 3 other trucks for sale.


Get ahold of me at [email protected]


----------



## brandonslc

Any questions on it call/ text me at 313 304 6719


----------



## Allor Outdoor

Light dusting already in Milford. (59 and hickory ridge)


----------



## Superior L & L

I cannot believe how irritating it is that the radar is down. It is a royal pain with all this little lake effect bands


----------



## terrapro

Light on and off here. Nothing to worry about yet.


----------



## snow_man_48045

Superior L & L;1624619 said:


> I cannot believe how irritating it is that the radar is down. It is a royal pain with all this little lake effect bands


Picked bad time for updates should have done this in October


----------



## terrapro

My road and walks are covered here. Expecting another round of salt in the am.


----------



## Lightningllc

I'm getting told why are we salting so much. This 1/2" of snow is just gonna melt. My response is it may melt in the afternoon but that lawyer is gonna ask why wasn't it done by 7 am. 


I've had 2 customers complain that normally wouldn't. 

I mean how are we to predict what's gonna happen we are just here to make it safe for now. 

People piss me off.


----------



## Frankland

Off subject.... Do any of you know if they sell preen in 50lb bags? If so where?

Any other products you recommend? Have a large job that requires a lot of it.

Snapshot preemergant any good?


----------



## terrapro

Ice needs to be attended to asap it doesn't get better without some help.


----------



## terrapro

Frank if you were licensed you should know. Preen is pretty hdcore. I am burying my godfather because of toxins he thought were ok. There are reasons for regs


----------



## Frankland

Terra pro we are licensed but are always looking for a cheaper more organic product. Like corn gluten etc... That is comparable to preen


----------



## Tscape

Snapshot has longer residual than Preen.


----------



## Lightningllc

Snapshot works better than preen.


----------



## eatonpaving

*radar*

whats up with the radar...all i looked at seemed to be working..just nothing over us...all on the west side.


----------



## Frankland

Anyone ever try trammel dg?


----------



## Luther

Dry with a clear sky in Farmington.


----------



## Luther

terrapro;1624674 said:


> My road and walks are covered here. Expecting another round of salt in the am.


Did it blow off or dry up yet?

Is it worthy of an app?


----------



## Moonlighter

Dry in Pontiac, clear sky's.


----------



## dfd9

terrapro;1624687 said:


> Ice needs to be attended to asap it doesn't get better without some help.


Or, dare we say it........a service failure? :laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## hosejockey4506

flurries started in fenton. not much sticking


----------



## Superior L & L

Frankland;1624683 said:


> Off subject.... Do any of you know if they sell preen in 50lb bags? If so where?
> 
> Any other products you recommend? Have a large job that requires a lot of it.
> 
> Snapshot preemergant any good?


We typically use treflan. Cheaper than snapshot, better than preen


----------



## Green Glacier

anyone seeing snow yet


----------



## Superior L & L

Full app run for us in flint town !


----------



## alpine627

how are lots Flint?


----------



## Superior L & L

alpine627;1624808 said:


> how are lots Flint?


White 

Everything is fully covered over


----------



## alpine627

thanks for update


----------



## dfd9

Uh oh, don't let TJ see this.


----------



## redskinsfan34

I know it's still a few days out but is there still a significant system moving through on Mon.? NOAA and other sites have really backed off of it. Maybe too warm?


----------



## bln

How are Plymouth and Livonia looking?


----------



## TheXpress2002

bln;1624843 said:


> How are Plymouth and Livonia looking?


wispy. give it 20 minutes and some sunshine and it'll be gone


----------



## bln

Thanks Ryan, we need to take you to lunch. Thanks for the updates, keep them coming.


----------



## terrapro

That was a strange morning. My stuff was wet until 7 or so, even at that it was just starting to cover.. My supplier didn't even open up last night, I was the first customer this morning.


----------



## Allor Outdoor

Full salt app in Commerce / W. Bloomfield.


----------



## jbiggert

redskinsfan34;1624836 said:


> I know it's still a few days out but is there still a significant system moving through on Mon.? NOAA and other sites have really backed off of it. Maybe too warm?


Looks like it is starting to track further south in Ohio. Someone is going to get slammed though. I'm ready to get things going for the spring anyway.


----------



## ACutAbovemi

Oakland county is dropping more salt on the roads for the 2ed time... My lots needed touch ups out here because I had a good residual base.


----------



## redskinsfan34

jbiggert;1624890 said:


> Looks like it is starting to track further south in Ohio. Someone is going to get slammed though. I'm ready to get things going for the spring anyway.


Hey! Good to hear from you. Haven't seen you on here much this year. I pass you driving ocassionally.


----------



## gunsworth

had hardly a dusting here an hour ago, disappeared now


----------



## jbiggert

redskinsfan34;1624898 said:


> Hey! Good to hear from you. Haven't seen you on here much this year. I pass you driving ocassionally.


Yeah I just like to lay low and observe. I'm not nearly entertaining enough to be a regular poster. Was that you shoveling the State Farm this last "storm"? I was gonna stop but was running behind a bit.


----------



## redskinsfan34

State Farm? Nope not me. Good thing you kept on going!


----------



## TheXpress2002

jbiggert;1624890 said:


> Looks like it is starting to track further south in Ohio. Someone is going to get slammed though. I'm ready to get things going for the spring anyway.


Yes you are correct. This mornings models has this tracking south of I80 as this is typical 3-5 days out with the GFS. You will see a more northern trend the next few days....question will be how far north


----------



## stanky

bln;1624856 said:


> Thanks Ryan, we need to take you to lunch. Thanks for the updates, keep them coming.


I already owe him a lunch


----------



## TheXpress2002

.....and the trek back north for the next system begins


----------



## TJSNOW

dfd9;1624830 said:


> Uh oh, don't let TJ see this.


Are you Trolling Me................:waving:


----------



## prosnowpusherMI

Anyone have any suggestions on a hot water pressure washer?


----------



## TJSNOW

stanky;1625007 said:


> I already owe him a lunch


Me to you owe..........:laughing:........:waving:


----------



## Lightningllc

Do I hear a Plowsite meeting brewing. Who knows a limo bus company to drive all of us home.


----------



## TJSNOW

Lightningllc;1625087 said:


> Do I hear a Plowsite meeting brewing. Who knows a limo bus company to drive all of us home.


Who invited You..............:laughing:

I guess we do have to meet up one day........


----------



## Lightningllc

That's fine I'll stay at Disney world. Don't twist my arm.


----------



## Milwaukee

Lightningllc;1625087 said:


> Do I hear a Plowsite meeting brewing. Who knows a limo bus company to drive all of us home.


 It would cost way much in fuel. It easier if you find friends who doesn't like or only drink 1 beer drive you home.


----------



## newhere

Milwaukee;1625098 said:


> It would cost way much in fuel. It easier if you find friends who doesn't like or only drink 1 beer drive you home.


 Sorry but if half the people are sober i have no interest in joining the party. Now if every one is gona get shat face stupid count me in. Cant we just find one sober stick in the mud and use a enclosed trailer to haul the rest ? think about how much fun traveling beer pong would be.


----------



## TheXpress2002

Looks like some good snow showers about to enter Oakland county from the north


----------



## Milwaukee

newhere;1625106 said:


> Sorry but if half the people are sober i have no interest in joining the party. Now if every one is gona get shat face stupid count me in. Cant we just find one sober stick in the mud and use a enclosed trailer to haul the rest ? think about how much fun traveling beer pong would be.


That would explain why I had SUV with 8 seats. I used to have Van with 15 seats for these reason but body issue where rockers was starting rot quick. Was planning buy other van from Florida when I have chance to.


----------



## eatonpaving

TheXpress2002;1625118 said:


> Looks like some good snow showers about to enter Oakland county from the north


radar shows clear....how can you tell....


----------



## NewImgLwn&Lndsc

eatonpaving;1625132 said:


> radar shows clear....how can you tell....


The main radar is down. Go to wunderground and use the airports


----------



## eatonpaving

NewImgLwn&Lndsc;1625142 said:


> The main radar is down. Go to wunderground and use the airports


thankswill do


----------



## eatonpaving

NewImgLwn&Lndsc;1625142 said:


> The main radar is down. Go to wunderground and use the airports


have a link... it says radar is down...cannot find airport radar..


----------



## NewImgLwn&Lndsc

http://www.wunderground.com/radar/r...&lightning=0&smooth=1&showlabels=1&rainsnow=0

Try this


----------



## eatonpaving

NewImgLwn&Lndsc;1625154 said:


> http://www.wunderground.com/radar/r...&lightning=0&smooth=1&showlabels=1&rainsnow=0
> 
> Try this


that worked...thanks..


----------



## eatonpaving

covered in garden city.....salting for sure...


----------



## TGS Inc.

We have a very light coating here in Dearborn as well. We salted the other night and our lots have been nice and salty...Hearing all our lots are good at this point.


----------



## Moonlighter

Anything treated in Clarkston, Waterford and Pontiac all held up. Just checked it all and still good to go.


----------



## CSC Contracting

Nothing in Canton or AA


----------



## TheXpress2002

http://www.wunderground.com/radar/r...clutter=0&showstorms=0&rainsnow=0&lightning=0


----------



## TheXpress2002

Sorry for the double post above..... Plymouth lots are hit and miss. If you salted the other day residual has it taken care of. A VERY narrow band came through.


----------



## Lightningllc

Here's my weather.

http://forecast.weather.gov/MapClic...LB&textField1=28.5047&textField2=-81.3742&e=0

Mickey just gave me a hug after the fireworks.

See ya next Sunday.


----------



## Do It All Do It Right

Milwaukee;1625098 said:


> It would cost way much in fuel. It easier if you find friends who doesn't like or only drink 1 beer drive you home.


Well get the pickup limo I'm sure we can mount a transfer tank in so we don't have to stop between bars.


----------



## TGS Inc.

Just drove my lots in Dearborn and all are wet. Untreated lots are hit or miss. From the guys I talked to (Canton, Downriver), this (Dbn) is where the heaviest hit happened.


----------



## Milwaukee

Do It All Do It Right;1625313 said:


> Well get the pickup limo I'm sure we can mount a transfer tank in so we don't have to stop between bars.


I doubt you could do since Insurance company quote $800-1000 months for just 1 Excursion limo VS $50 months for Ford E350 15 passenger.

It supposed to be 40oF tomorrow


----------



## TheXpress2002

The system is still just south of us Sunday night. The last model run jumped the system north 200 miles. It still bears close watch as the heavy snow line is currently Toledo


----------



## TheXpress2002

The 6z runs are now even futher north. It brings moderate snows to the I94 corridor.


----------



## redskinsfan34

TheXpress2002;1625435 said:


> The 6z runs are now even futher north. It brings moderate snows to the I94 corridor.


So at this point you're thinking a couple inches or more?


----------



## caitlyncllc

Noooo. I'm taking the salter off today. I'm ready to be done. 
I have pole barns to build and i need the frost out of the ground.


----------



## TheXpress2002

redskinsfan34;1625443 said:


> So at this point you're thinking a couple inches or more?


*IF* that run verified BOTH GFS and NAM support this

4-6 from the Ohio border to 94 
3-5 from 94-96
2-4 from 96-696
Around an inch north of that

All overnight Sunday-noon Monday

Just to give you an idea. Center of this LP was forecasted over central Tennessee for the past 3 days. Since then the forecast now has it just south of Findlay Ohio.

This is almost back to the original solution 5 days ago.

IMO not just because I want the snow, but I think it still comes further north. The rest of todays runs are going to be very interesting.


----------



## Luther

All that sounds real good. Thumbs Up


----------



## caitlyncllc

Not sure i got the 2-4 range...... is that from 96 to 59 or 96 to 69, or is this gonna be a east/west thing?


----------



## TheXpress2002

caitlyncllc;1625466 said:


> Not sure i got the 2-4 range...... is that from 96 to 59 or 96 to 69, or is this gonna be a east/west thing?


96 through Livonia up to 696 in Novi Farmington Hills


----------



## caitlyncllc

Cool. Still in the clear!


----------



## Superior L & L

That's what I'm talking about


----------



## TheXpress2002

Again.....I am just relaying the information of the last 3 model runs.


----------



## caitlyncllc

Understood. I, for one, dont hold you personally responsible for the weather, or what the computers say is gonna happen.


----------



## redskinsfan34

TheXpress2002;1625528 said:


> Again.....I am just relaying the information of the last 3 model runs.


Understood. Thanks for the heads up. :salute:


----------



## Luther

Superior L & L;1625515 said:


> That's what I'm talking about


No no no....you need to be punished like the rest of us. :laughing:


----------



## stanky

TJSNOW;1625091 said:


> Who invited You..............:laughing:
> I
> 
> I guess we do have to meet up one day........


Hey Todd don't forget Adam and I


----------



## TheXpress2002

12z runs are even further north bringing the LP around Lima Ohio then on to Cleveland. Going back through my records this looks exactly like the first week of February situation


----------



## dfd9

TheXpress2002;1625613 said:


> 12z runs are even further north bringing the LP around Lima Ohio then on to Cleveland. Going back through my records* this looks exactly like the first week of February situation*


Oh crap.


----------



## boss75

A year ago today...86 degrees.


----------



## bln

Wouldn't that make it a 55 day cycle?


----------



## Superior L & L

TCLA;1625566 said:


> No no no....you need to be punished like the rest of us. :laughing:


 Not me, I'm leaving for Florida Monday early. Although it will scare me if they have to do everything without me


----------



## Lightningllc

I'm heading home. Driving the rv to Hilton head, sc tonight then tommorrow might make it home or maybe not. Sunday night I will be home for this monster storm.


----------



## Lightningllc

It's amazing how many brick man trucks I've seen. They have some sweet equipment down here. The best machine was the palm leave/ orange vacuum machine.


----------



## Superior L & L

Hopefully your leaving cos it's time, not because of the storm. Your wife will chop your nuts if that's the case


----------



## Lightningllc

No. It's been fun. Time for freezing weather. Look up Orlando weather for today, just wish it stayed like this year round.


----------



## TJSNOW

stanky;1625574 said:


> Hey Todd don't forget Adam and I


I will never forget you or Adam...........:laughing:........


----------



## TheXpress2002

18z runs have initial snow Sunday night with a break during the day Monday with what looks to be wrap around Monday night. Upper level moisture looks to be left behind and as the system moves to the east we look to get clipped again Monday night. Both have the chance to be pushable. I am not sold on this, I still see the main event Sunday night into Monday.


----------



## TheXpress2002

bln;1625639 said:


> Wouldn't that make it a 55 day cycle?


Within a day.....glad someone else is following things....


----------



## bln

Thanks for the updates Express, I only was paying attention.


----------



## TheXpress2002

0z runs have a much weaker and displaced blocking to the north letting the LP ride north with ease. Just going to keep referencing the first week of February.


----------



## TGS Inc.

Things only a snow plow guy would enjoy:

So we are up at Crystal Mountain skiing. They have received over 18" of snow over the past week. The piles are huge here! All the walks are like caverns or dug out tunnels. In addition to that there has been on again off again snow, none of which I have had to deal with....FUN!


----------



## TGS Inc.

TheXpress2002;1626041 said:


> 0z runs have a much weaker and displaced blocking to the north letting the LP ride north with ease. Just going to keep referencing the first week of February.


Just noticed NOAA has 'upped their percentage chance as well as the totals...


----------



## dfd9

TheXpress2002;1626041 said:


> 0z runs have a much weaker and displaced blocking to the north letting the LP ride north with ease. Just going to keep referencing the first week of February.


At the risk of repeating myself:

CRAP!


----------



## TheXpress2002

Not much change this morning. Models are moving around by 50 miles between runs. WSW are issued up to the Ohio border so we can see that we are within 30 miles of a decent storm. Again not a question of mixing this is a snow event no matter what just trying to iron out a track. If this thing does head further north (like I feel it will based on past trends) we will not see the models show this and the change will be at the last minute.

After this system it is a quiet week. Temps try to rebound but will still be well below average low 40's if we are lucky. Will start following another large system for next Monday/Tuesday as this looks to be another cutter and we look to be on the cold side of it. This system may be the last opportunity as a pattern change looks to take place. Below is the snapshot for the first week of April


----------



## Metro Lawn

Duramax guys might want to swap for a VW

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=248978675237792


----------



## terrapro

Cripes, its the winter that never ends. I have some bills to pay anyway might as well work for my money.


----------



## Superior L & L

Already have 7 salts in for march. Been a few years since this happened


----------



## TJSNOW

I'm getting close to declairing a Code Red......All hands on deck.....

* March 2013....Snowmeggeddon*


----------



## eatonpaving

TJSNOW;1626262 said:


> I'm getting close to declairing a Code Red......All hands on deck.....
> 
> * March 2013....Snowmeggeddon*


no snow now, i just hooked up all the plows, one driver backed out from his plow and pulled all the wiring out, fixed one set of tail lights, one headlight, aired up some tires..2 hrs fixing the wiring, so its going south, if i had not noticed the repairs today we would have got 10 inches tomorrow...


----------



## stanky

Hey u better check with the old grey haired guy with the pony tail we had a pow wow and decided we need one more snow for our pocket books. hey i'll buy breakfast at5 my world headqurters, Leo's in new hudson in the morning.


----------



## terrapro

Time and date?...tomorrow morn?


----------



## stanky

terrapro;1626400 said:


> Time and date?...tomorrow morn?


Yep around 10


----------



## Lightningllc

Look for the red ford. Leo's on Milford rd south of 96 is the hangout.


----------



## TJSNOW

Tomorrow Morning its gonna be snowing............

No time for breakfast.........*Code Red......:*


----------



## bln

Did this storm shift south?


----------



## stanky

TJSNOW;1626544 said:


> Tomorrow Morning its gonna be snowing............
> 
> No time for breakfast.........*Code Red......:*


Breakfast is today fool, what to many beers?


----------



## stanky

TJSNOW;1626544 said:


> Tomorrow Morning its gonna be snowing............
> 
> No time for breakfast.........*Code Red......:*


Is it really a snowmagedon?


----------



## stanky

Lightningllc;1626455 said:


> Look for the red ford. Leo's on Milford rd south of 96 is the hangout.


Justin I figured you would be here for a free breakfast.


----------



## eatonpaving

*Snow...*

looks like its moving north on radar...might just get hit tonight.


----------



## Lightningllc

stanky;1626606 said:


> Justin I figured you would be here for a free breakfast.


Sorry can't make it I'm in West Virginia trying to beat this snow storm so I'm not caught in 12 inches of snow in a RV.

Tell Sam I said hi.


----------



## stanky

Lightningllc;1626624 said:


> Sorry can't make it I'm in West Virginia trying to beat this snow storm so I'm not caught in 12 inches of snow in a RV.
> 
> Tell Sam I said hi.


I did, sorry about that I forget u were on vacation


----------



## TheXpress2002

bln;1626556 said:


> Did this storm shift south?


On the models yes. It went south...north...south....south....well north...south...north...out to sea south...all the way back north...then a jog south. Taxpayers well spent dollars on POS computer software..

Monroe and Lenawee look to see some tonight, the rest of us its to be seen. A few short range models still have everyone getting some snow. Others have the heavy snow at the Ohio border and nothing north of that


----------



## Lightningllc

It's sleeting in s/e Ohio. Coming down hard


----------



## jbiggert

TheXpress2002;1626641 said:


> On the models yes. It went south...north...south....south....well north...south...north...out to sea south...all the way back north...then a jog south. Taxpayers well spent dollars on POS computer software..
> 
> Monroe and Lenawee look to see some tonight, the rest of us its to be seen. A few short range models still have everyone getting some snow. Others have the heavy snow at the Ohio border and nothing north of that


They had a little piece about that on one of the morning news shows. Basically saying our NWS is so outdated and the Euro models were so much more reliable at predicting our weather patterns. So to sum it up. Are we getting snow here? Probably not, but maybe. This year seems to be a matter of a couple degrees or 50 miles.


----------



## TJSNOW

Lightningllc;1626645 said:


> It's sleeting in s/e Ohio. Coming down hard


Both hands on the wheel driver...........

Maybee you should put the tire chains on.......


----------



## Plow Dude

My shop got robbed Thrusday night. A dark grey ,2004 F250 was stolen with a brandnew Boss Plow. We had the truck parked in a locked, gated yard. A kill switch on the truck, and put the plow down and took out the controller. We have video of the guy ramming our gate with the truck and plow before basically destroying the gate. He tried cutting through the locks but couldn't, so he just kept ramming the gate. I have no idea how he got past the kill switch and he must have brought his own controller. I am absolutely so F'n pissed right now its not even funny. On the video it shows him heading down Michigan Ave torwards Ypsilanti. I drove around Ypsi today but no luck. 

I need some advise as to how find the truck. I think we might recover the truck but not the plow.


----------



## Lightningllc

TJSNOW;1626680 said:


> Both hands on the wheel driver...........
> 
> Maybee you should put the tire chains on.......


It is white out conditions south of Columbus Ohio. The wind is redicious, my wife wants to turn around and go back to Orlando it was warm and so nice.

I need to open a winter business in Florida and work summers in Michigan.


----------



## Plow Dude

Here is a picture of the truck before the plow was installed. It has rust in both rear wheelwells.


----------



## procut

Plow Dude;1626682 said:


> My shop got robbed Thrusday night. A dark grey ,2004 F250 was stolen with a brandnew Boss Plow. We had the truck parked in a locked, gated yard. A kill switch on the truck, and put the plow down and took out the controller. We have video of the guy ramming our gate with the truck and plow before basically destroying the gate. He tried cutting through the locks but couldn't, so he just kept ramming the gate. I have no idea how he got past the kill switch and he must have brought his own controller. I am absolutely so F'n pissed right now its not even funny. On the video it shows him heading down Michigan Ave torwards Ypsilanti. I drove around Ypsi today but no luck.
> 
> I need some advise as to how find the truck. I think we might recover the truck but not the plow.


Hmm, did he have the keys or was it hot-wired?

If he knew to bring his own controller and how to get past the kill switch do you suppose it was an inside job? Disgruntled former employee, ect.


----------



## Plow Dude

There was only one set of keys. I have absolutely no idea how he got passed the kill switch. I still have the set of keys and plow controller.


----------



## procut

Huh. My amateur sleuthing makes me think it was someone close by if they knew to bring their own controller and knew how to get past the kill switch. Did the video show it driving away with the plow raised?

My advise would be to not take it into your own hands. Call the police (if you haven't already) have them do a report and enter it all into LEIN. Contact the insurance co and file the claim. I know it sucks, but I had something similar happen about a year or so ago, and that's all I did.


----------



## Tscape

Is any of that stuff on radar making it to the ground in Ann Arbor and downriver?


----------



## Plow Dude

Yes, the video shows the plow being angled left,right, up and down. A police report was filed, and I'm sure they're working around the clock on it. Right......


----------



## Tscape

I will keep an eye out PlowDude, but I couldn't get past the culprit knowing both the kill switch and the controller situation.


----------



## TJSNOW

Tscape;1626712 said:


> Is any of that stuff on radar making it to the ground in Ann Arbor and downriver?


Nothing downriver(Trenton)........But, im heading out anyway to prevent service failures....Thumbs Up...........:laughing:


----------



## Tscape

TJSNOW;1626717 said:


> Nothing downriver(Trenton)........But, im heading out anyway to prevent service failures....Thumbs Up...........:laughing:


Service failures? Services Failures!?! WTF is a Service Failure?!?!?


----------



## stanky

Tscape;1626719 said:


> Service failures? Services Failures!?! WTF is a Service Failure?!?!?


The grey pony tail said Todd is the service failure. Hahahah I crack my self up


----------



## hosejockey4506

I am looking for a new 20 foot open lawn care trailer, any one have a favorite trailer shop around se michigan or certain ones to stay the heck away from. 

Might go enclosed but currently leaning towards another open deck.


----------



## Lightningllc

hosejockey4506;1626732 said:


> I am looking for a new 20 foot open lawn care trailer, any one have a favorite trailer shop around se michigan or certain ones to stay the heck away from.
> 
> Might go enclosed but currently leaning towards another open deck.


Go see my uncle he owns slm trailers in Whitmore lake.

Www.slmtrailers.com

Ask for bill


----------



## redskinsfan34

hosejockey4506;1626732 said:


> I am looking for a new 20 foot open lawn care trailer, any one have a favorite trailer shop around se michigan or certain ones to stay the heck away from.
> 
> Might go enclosed but currently leaning towards another open deck.


R and R in Three Rivers. It's a bit of a drive but well worth it. All Aluminum. Way cheaper than Becks in St. John's.


----------



## Tscape

hosejockey4506;1626732 said:


> I am looking for a new 20 foot open lawn care trailer, any one have a favorite trailer shop around se michigan or certain ones to stay the heck away from.
> 
> Might go enclosed but currently leaning towards another open deck.


I would say look at picking it up directly from a manufacturer in Indiana. Save yourself significant cash and order it custom. A curbside ramp or a 60" bi-swing door to load a pallet into the side are some nice options.


----------



## redskinsfan34

Tscape;1626751 said:


> I would say look at picking it up directly from a manufacturer in Indiana. Save yourself significant cash and order it custom. A curbside ramp or a 60" bi-swing door to load a pallet into the side are some nice options.


Agree 100%. R and R is the manufacturer. They custom make each trailer after it's ordered. I only recommend them because I had a great experience ordering mine from them.


----------



## hosejockey4506

Lightningllc;1626742 said:


> Go see my uncle he owns slm trailers in Whitmore lake.
> 
> Www.slmtrailers.com
> 
> Ask for bill


was headed there in the morning, i have always been happy with them when ordering parts



redskinsfan34;1626756 said:


> Agree 100%. R and R is the manufacturer. They custom make each trailer after it's ordered. I only recommend them because I had a great experience ordering mine from them.


thanks for the heads up i travel to Indiana quite often to go racing so i could possibly pick one up when im down there.


----------



## IC-Smoke

DO NOT BUY FROM BECKS. Two friends bought from them and are extremely disappointed. One had a enclosed trailer custom made for his gutter business and they screwed up so bad the torsion axles would rub the inner fenders. Last I knew he took them to court because they weren't going to fix it. Second friend bought a 3 place enclosed snowmobile trailer. It is on its 2nd season and he already put a set of tires on it. He's had electrical problems with it from day one with interior lights not working.



redskinsfan34;1626746 said:


> R and R in Three Rivers. It's a bit of a drive but well worth it. All Aluminum. Way cheaper than Becks in St. John's.


http://www.rnrtrailers.com/ Three Rivers Michigan
714vdc. Bought direct from R&R, I'll buy again from them!


----------



## redskinsfan34

Three rivers, Mi. What do you race?


----------



## hosejockey4506

redskinsfan34;1626799 said:


> Three rivers, Mi. What do you race?


I race a stock mod. jeep cherokee in the TREC series along with ultra4 now. and i codrive/ navigate in a unlimited class car in ultra 4 racing

mine is the grey one and then the black one that now is orange is what i codrive in


----------



## hosejockey4506

a couple pic's from this years King of the Hammers race held in johnson valley California. its 180 mile desert/ rock race


----------



## stanky

hosejockey4506;1626809 said:


> a couple pic's from this years King of the Hammers race held in johnson valley California. its 180 mile desert/ rock race


Man that is friggin awesome! !!!


----------



## Superior L & L

Probably bought a dozen or so trailers from USA trailers down by the airport over the years. Not the greatest but they haul mowers and bobcats just fine and are priced right. Had tires go bald in one year and the manufacturer replaced all four. Doesn't get much better than that for less than $2000 a piece . I also had a friend who got screwed pretty hard by becks


----------



## Superior L & L

And at least the radar is up and running by the looks of things


----------



## TheXpress2002

No radar....

Latest RAP and HRRR both show the dry air being overrun with light snow turning moderate with 2-4 inches south of 96

Again this system has been a nightmare, just passing along whats getting spit out.


----------



## hosejockey4506

2-4 tonight?


----------



## procut

X2 on the Becks thing. I bought two trailers from them and few other odds and ends to the tune of roughly 10 grand. When the two trailers basically started falling apart, they said that NONE of it was covered by warranty and charged me an absurd amount for what were basically manufacturers defects from the factory. NEVER again.


----------



## Tscape

hosejockey4506;1626957 said:


> 2-4 tonight?


No. That is an error.


----------



## Summerlawn

Another vote for "no" on Beck's.


----------



## procut

It's amazing how many people have chimed in who have had bad experiences with Becks.


----------



## Tscape

They must be the Angelo's of trailers.


----------



## goinggreen

Man and i was looking at getting a dump trailer from becks. I guess where is the best place to get a dump trailer then.


----------



## goinggreen

I have done pretty well with us127 motorsports, Had the trailer there over the summer for a manufacturers defect and they fixed it real fast. They are a little high on price but good with service.


----------



## terrapro

goinggreen;1626996 said:


> Man and i was looking at getting a dump trailer from becks. I guess where is the best place to get a dump trailer then.


I've bought a couple from SLM in south Lyon and the latest was from Ohio and I swear its johns trailer sales or something like that. But it just basically hauls mulch and leafs for the most part and it still looks brand new...$2500 if I remember correctly.


----------



## eatonpaving

*snow*

any one seeing snow yet,,,radar is full


----------



## Lightningllc

No snow yet, radar is full but not a flake.


----------



## Green Glacier

Light dusting chelsea dexter untreated lots


----------



## TGS Inc.

Wife said there is snow (a light coating) in Detroit, we have some here (light coating) in Dearborn as well...Not sure how lots are holding up yet.


----------



## caitlyncllc

I bought a PJ dump trailer from DR trailer sales - in 4 years the things had rusted bad. The frame rusted through and had to be repaired, the hinge for the cylinder froze up and broke - dropped 3 feet with 4 yards of sand in it. I would not recommend one.


----------



## Green Glacier

Snowingin dexter starting to stick


----------



## Glockshot73!

Coating in warren comin down steady, still nothing crazy


----------



## snowfighter83

coating in redford. out salting


----------



## caitlyncllc

I took the salter off and im putting the cap on the dodge. Im done. No more. Thats it, its over.


----------



## Green Glacier

Every thing gone melted


----------



## Metro Lawn

lots just wet


----------



## redskinsfan34

Green Glacier;1627087 said:


> Every thing gone melted


I noticed that too. I'm getting the mowers out tonight.


----------



## redskinsfan34

caitlyncllc;1627072 said:


> I bought a PJ dump trailer from DR trailer sales - in 4 years the things had rusted bad. The frame rusted through and had to be repaired, the hinge for the cylinder froze up and broke - dropped 3 feet with 4 yards of sand in it. I would not recommend one.


Is DR the place in Milan right off of 23?


----------



## Green Glacier

I went to indy to get my inclosed trailer saved two grand


----------



## Green Glacier

But l did have to get new tires the ones that were on it were to light


----------



## Superior L & L

Sides of the roads at metro are coated. But have to believe treated lots are good. Hopefully we are done. Gives us a week to button up some things then start clean ups next week and construction April 8th


----------



## terrapro

You guys really are seeing snow? Not a flake here, doesn't even feel like snow today.


----------



## terrapro

caitlyncllc;1627072 said:


> I bought a PJ dump trailer from DR trailer sales - in 4 years the things had rusted bad. The frame rusted through and had to be repaired, the hinge for the cylinder froze up and broke - dropped 3 feet with 4 yards of sand in it. I would not recommend one.


Mark that is like 10000lbs of sand, you would need a beefy trailer for that kind of weight.


----------



## Superior L & L

terrapro;1627125 said:


> You guys really are seeing snow? Not a flake here, doesn't even feel like snow today.


They are treating surfaces airside


----------



## stanky

terrapro;1627035 said:


> I've bought a couple from SLM in south Lyon and the latest was from Ohio and I swear its johns trailer sales or something like that. But it just basically hauls mulch and leafs for the most part and it still looks brand new...$2500 if I remember correctly.


I have bought 5 OR 6 Trailers from SLM always found high quality products, u might pay a few dollars more, but Billy really. Takes. Care of u if there's a problem, it's nice to have someone. Local to run to when u need help.


----------



## grassmaster06

caitlyncllc;1627072 said:



> I bought a PJ dump trailer from DR trailer sales - in 4 years the things had rusted bad. The frame rusted through and had to be repaired, the hinge for the cylinder froze up and broke - dropped 3 feet with 4 yards of sand in it. I would not recommend one.


Lol I just purchased a 7x14 14000lb gvw pj dump trailer ,I take pretty good care of my stuff but I hope this thing holds up.I have a 6x10 brimar and its a 2006 model and has been used for some heavy loads like 5 yd stone ,dirt and is fine


----------



## procut

Bri-mar seems to make nice dump trailers. They were more money but that's what I wish I would have went with instead of my Legend (aka Becks) dump trailer.


----------



## caitlyncllc

grassmaster06;1627173 said:


> Lol I just purchased a 7x14 14000lb gvw pj dump trailer ,I take pretty good care of my stuff but I hope this thing holds up.I have a 6x10 brimar and its a 2006 model and has been used for some heavy loads like 5 yd stone ,dirt and is fine


Mine was a 8x14 dump with the scissor lift. It was rated at 14k. I liked the trailer alot, until it started to rust out. It had fold down sides and removable ramps - hauled my 47 horse tractor with no problem. I used it alot, beat it up a little..... make sure you grease the zerts on the top pivot of the lift. Mine only had 2 - if i had another trailer like that i would add another 2 zerts up there and keep pouring the grease into them.


----------



## Lightningllc

I have 2 pj dump trailer 14' 14k and there great!!! One I used to have a leaf box on and It would hold 18 yards of leaves, I've used them for tons of fire wood, skidsteers, boulders, brick, Never had a problem other than batteries going bad. They do rust alot if you pull them in the winter!!!!


I own a pj deckover 14k also great trailer

Big-tex, pj, bri-mar, classic, pace, featherlight are all great trailers Ive owned one of each one.

I will say the roads around here tear up trailers fast, Your best bet would be go with the cheap trailers for usa trailers for open trailers but for classy lawn trailers go with brimar, pace,classic,big tex


payuppayuppayup


----------



## grassmaster06

caitlyncllc;1627200 said:


> Mine was a 8x14 dump with the scissor lift. It was rated at 14k. I liked the trailer alot, until it started to rust out. It had fold down sides and removable ramps - hauled my 47 horse tractor with no problem. I used it alot, beat it up a little..... make sure you grease the zerts on the top pivot of the lift. Mine only had 2 - if i had another trailer like that i would add another 2 zerts up there and keep pouring the grease into them.


I'm gonna add a few zerks to it thanks for the tip,I bought the trailer hoping to keep it for long time I hope it holds up.


----------



## TJSNOW

Hate to say it fellas.............What little snow you saw today is it........Its

*OVER!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## alpha01

Looking to send out flyers via mail. Who do you guys go through? I'm targeting rochester hills/ troy


----------



## bln

Everytime you say it's over, we get hit again. I love it.


----------



## terrapro

How about this one guys....my supplier was driving down 23 with his wife and kid in the f450 4door dump and was pulled over and ticketed for having passengers in a commercial vehicle?! 

So now I can get a ticket for driving with passengers wth is that crap?!


----------



## Green Glacier

terrapro;1627318 said:


> How about this one guys....my supplier was driving down 23 with his wife and kid in the f450 4door dump and was pulled over and ticketed for having passengers in a commercial vehicle?!
> 
> So now I can get a ticket for driving with passengers wth is that crap?!


We were tickited for the same thing with two shovlers in the front seet 
because the driver did not have chueffers licence


----------



## Milwaukee

terrapro;1627318 said:


> How about this one guys....my supplier was driving down 23 with his wife and kid in the f450 4door dump and was pulled over and ticketed for having passengers in a commercial vehicle?!
> 
> So now I can get a ticket for driving with passengers wth is that crap?!


Kind BS Consider Ford E350 15 passenger van are "Commercial Van" they don't pull over them. I been over Michigan and never been pull over. In plow truck other stories they pull me over to check lights and insurance.


----------



## terrapro

Oh so it was the chauffers license thing? I got that covered.


----------



## m297

TheXpress2002;1626949 said:


> No radar....
> 
> Latest RAP and HRRR both show the dry air being overrun with light snow turning moderate with 2-4 inches south of 96
> 
> Again this system has been a nightmare, just passing along whats getting spit out.


When was this suppose to happen????


----------



## Tscape

m297;1627360 said:


> When was this suppose to happen????


In dreams.


----------



## stanky

Milwaukee;1627332 said:


> Kind BS Consider Ford E350 15 passenger van are "Commercial Van" they don't pull over them. I been over Michigan and never been pull over. In plow truck other stories they pull me over to check lights and insurance.


The usdot says its legal aslong as it's casual passengers and their not paying to be transported, but the driver has to have a commercial drivers license,


----------



## stanky

terrapro;1627318 said:


> How about this one guys....my supplier was driving down 23 with his wife and kid in the f450 4door dump and was pulled over and ticketed for having passengers in a commercial vehicle?!
> 
> So now I can get a ticket for driving with passengers wth is that
> crap?!


First of all who pulled you over and gave you a ticket? Second if your gvwr isn't over 26,001 lbs your not even considerd a commercial vehicle, per the o.c.weight master so fight it.


----------



## m297

stanky;1627375 said:


> First of all who pulled you over and gave you a ticket? Second if your gvwr isn't over 26,001 lbs your not even considerd a commercial vehicle, per the o.c.weight master so fight it.


This is incorrect info, if your vehicle is over 10,001 pounds your still considered a commercial motor vehicle, additionally if your using this vehicle for any business purpose it is considered a commercial motor vehicle.

HB5228 did give some relief as it pertains to DOT rules (IE: DOT numbers inspections etc)


----------



## stanky

m297;1627393 said:


> This is incorrect info, if your vehicle is over 10,001 pounds your still considered a commercial motor vehicle, additionally if your using this vehicle for any business purpose it is considered a commercial motor vehicle.
> 
> HB5228 did give some relief as it pertains to DOT rules (IE: DOT numbers inspections etc)


The usdot supersedes the mdot if your combined of what your truck weighs and the trailer weight it can pull does not exceed 26,001.00 pounds u don't need a commercial plate.


----------



## eatonpaving

stanky;1627416 said:


> The usdot supersedes the mdot if your combined of what your truck weighs and the trailer weight it can pull does not exceed 26,001.00 pounds u don't need a commercial plate.


so i can get a standard plate for my 3500hd...gvwr is 15.900


----------



## stanky

yes you can


----------



## m297

eatonpaving;1627418 said:


> so i can get a standard plate for my 3500hd...gvwr is 15.900[/
> 
> The following vehicles use the "regular" commercial plate:
> 
> A vehicle used to transport persons for hire (e.g., taxi, bus, limousine)
> Company-owned pickups and vans up to 8,000 pounds
> A vehicle up to 8,000 pounds used commercially to transport goods, wares, or merchandise (e.g., stake truck, tank, dump, utility) including passenger vehicles used commercially
> Ambulances and hearses
> The following vehicles require GVW plates:
> 
> All trucks weighing over 8,000 pounds (empty) used commercially
> All semi tractors used commercially
> Trucks weighing 8,000 pounds or less (empty) towing a trailer or any other vehicle for commercial purposes (This does not include pickups and vans under 8,001 lbs. towing a trailer. They use regular fees as if there was no trailer).
> 
> This is the rule regarding plates.


----------



## terrapro

stanky;1627375 said:


> First of all who pulled you over and gave you a ticket? Second if your gvwr isn't over 26,001 lbs your not even considerd a commercial vehicle, per the o.c.weight master so fight it.


It was the guy that manages the yard I get material from not me. I will let him know, he wasn't pulling anything just driving.


----------



## terrapro

m297;1627431 said:


> eatonpaving;1627418 said:
> 
> 
> 
> so i can get a standard plate for my 3500hd...gvwr is 15.900[/
> 
> The following vehicles use the "regular" commercial plate:
> 
> A vehicle used to transport persons for hire (e.g., taxi, bus, limousine)
> Company-owned pickups and vans up to 8,000 pounds
> A vehicle up to 8,000 pounds used commercially to transport goods, wares, or merchandise (e.g., stake truck, tank, dump, utility) including passenger vehicles used commercially
> Ambulances and hearses
> The following vehicles require GVW plates:
> 
> All trucks weighing over 8,000 pounds (empty) used commercially
> All semi tractors used commercially
> Trucks weighing 8,000 pounds or less (empty) towing a trailer or any other vehicle for commercial purposes (This does not include pickups and vans under 8,001 lbs. towing a trailer. They use regular fees as if there was no trailer).
> 
> This is the rule regarding plates.
> 
> 
> 
> My 3500 dump weighs just under 8k empty so I don't need GVW plates?
Click to expand...


----------



## eatonpaving

terrapro;1627438 said:


> m297;1627431 said:
> 
> 
> 
> My 3500 dump weighs just under 8k empty so I don't need GVW plates?
> 
> 
> 
> mine is a stake dump, 7700lbs empty, when i got the plate it had to be gvw plates...she said cause it was a dump truck... this was april last year....
Click to expand...


----------



## Cadzilla

Why don't you all just get commercial plates whats the big deal, oh and don't forget to get commercial insurance on it too. Might save you a hassle with your insurance company if you get into a wreck or need to file a claim....worse yet have a claim filed against you. The plate even if it's not legally required will stop any undue hassle.
Just protect yourself and get a commercial plate and make sure the truck is legally insured. They've made it easy now since they dropped all the heavy DOT regs.

Done....next!


----------



## Metro Lawn

terrapro;1627438 said:


> m297;1627431 said:
> 
> 
> 
> My 3500 dump weighs just under 8k empty so I don't need GVW plates?
> 
> 
> 
> Cole, you don't need GVW unless you pull a trailer with it.
Click to expand...


----------



## eatonpaving

Cadzilla;1627440 said:


> Why don't you all just get commercial plates whats the big deal, oh and don't forget to get commercial insurance on it too. Might save you a hassle with your insurance company if you get into a wreck or need to file a claim....worse yet have a claim filed against you. The plate even if it's not legally required will stop any undue hassle.
> Just protect yourself and get a commercial plate and make sure the truck is legally insured. They've made it easy now since they dropped all the heavy DOT regs.
> 
> Done....next!


gvw plate is comm, and i pull a trailer, and have comm ins...


----------



## m297

terrapro;1627438 said:


> m297;1627431 said:
> 
> 
> 
> My 3500 dump weighs just under 8k empty so I don't need GVW plates?
> 
> 
> 
> If you ever pull a trailer you need a gvw plate, if not a regular commercial plate will do
Click to expand...


----------



## m297

terrapro;1627436 said:


> It was the guy that manages the yard I get material from not me. I will let him know, he wasn't pulling anything just driving.


My guess is there is a bit more to the story


----------



## terrapro

Cadzilla;1627440 said:


> Why don't you all just get commercial plates whats the big deal, oh and don't forget to get commercial insurance on it too. Might save you a hassle with your insurance company if you get into a wreck or need to file a claim....worse yet have a claim filed against you. The plate even if it's not legally required will stop any undue hassle.
> Just protect yourself and get a commercial plate and make sure the truck is legally insured. They've made it easy now since they dropped all the heavy DOT regs.
> 
> Done....next!


That's hundreds more per yer to "just do it" if it's not needed.



Metro Lawn;1627443 said:


> terrapro;1627438 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cole, you don't need GVW unless you pull a trailer with it.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks John.
> 
> 
> 
> m297;1627445 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> terrapro;1627438 said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you ever pull a trailer you need a gvw plate, if not a regular commercial plate will do
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ok thank you sir.
> 
> 
> 
> m297;1627446 said:
> 
> 
> 
> My guess is there is a bit more to the story
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Probably is, isn't there always.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## stanky

i might be wrong but i was told by Tony oakland co. weight master that the law was ammended to read the definition of a commercial vehicel was a ve4hicel with a GVWR more than 26,001.00


----------



## m297

stanky;1627450 said:


> i might be wrong but i was told by Tony oakland co. weight master that the law was ammended to read the definition of a commercial vehicel was a ve4hicel with a GVWR more than 26,001.00


Just read HB5228, it addresses this issue. Your confusing that bill with the commercial vehicle law.

This bill relaxes you from the USDOT requirement, applies to intrastate operators


----------



## stanky

ok i'll check it tomorrow 
thanks
mark


----------



## terrapro

I meant GVW plates costing hundreds more by the way. All my vehicles and trailers are commercial plated and insured just in case you were worried Cadzilla.


----------



## eatonpaving

m297;1627452 said:


> Just read HB5228, it addresses this issue. Your confusing that bill with the commercial vehicle law.
> 
> This bill relaxes you from the USDOT requirement, applies to intrastate operators


you seem to know alot about the commercial vehicle code


----------



## eatonpaving

stanky;1627453 said:


> ok i'll check it tomorrow
> thanks
> mark


no need to check he is exactly right....


----------



## Cadzilla

terrapro;1627455 said:


> I meant GVW plates costing hundreds more by the way. All my vehicles and trailers are commercial plated and insured just in case you were worried Cadzilla.


Cool. I was going to say I don't remember paying much or any more for a CC plate. Plates are expensive as it is.


----------



## Tscape

$500 for a GVW plate...ya.

Is m297 a badge #? :salute:


----------



## terrapro

So now that we are talking about it and just to make it clear a regular pickup SRW that tows does not need a 24k plate? Reading the rules why is a flat bed dually different then a pickup that tows? Just cause?


----------



## hosejockey4506

Exempt small-business vehicles (between 10,001 and 26,000 lbs.) that are only driven intrastate (within Michigan) from unnecessary Federal Regulations.
This Bill does not change plates and associated fees.


----------



## hosejockey4506

Here's what HB 5228 will do for Michigan’s Green Industry: 
This Bill would exempt any truck or truck & trailer combination under 26,000 pounds from these parts of the Federal Motor Carrier Act:

390 – General – Accident register, USDOT number, MCS –150 ID reports and filing schedule
395 – Driver’s Hours of Service
396 – Inspection, Repair & Maintenance

Still would have to comply with these parts:

391 – Driver Qualification and Investigation –driver qualification file, drive investigative history file, documentation of driver’s rights disclosure
392 – Driving of Commercial Motor Vehicles - drug and alcohol
393 – Brakes, Safety Devices, Cargo Securement


----------



## eatonpaving

terrapro;1627504 said:


> So now that we are talking about it and just to make it clear a regular pickup SRW that tows does not need a 24k plate? Reading the rules why is a flat bed dually different then a pickup that tows? Just cause?


flat bed dually has a higher gvw...srw for business with a trailer needs a gvw plate also????? if you buy these plates you have entered a contract with the state, i can own a peterbuilt and drive it anywhere i want s long as its not for commerce, with just a regular driver license, you can drive a 40.000lb rv anywhere with just an operator license, its not about safety never was, its about money, and where they can get it.... i used to have a 1969 f950 big job tandam dump that i used to take to shows and race at milan dragway with the diesel trucks, got pulled over all the time....would allways have to raise the bed and show them that it had nothing in it...


----------



## eatonpaving

Tscape;1627492 said:


> $500 for a GVW plate...ya.
> 
> Is m297 a badge #? :salute:


if i remember correct its the truck number, i could be totally wrong, he pulled up to me during one of our first storms, i was blowing sidewalks, he said my 8' plow was to wide, my snowdogg with the wings folded in, that i could not park in the lot unless i was parked in a space and that my mudflaps looked low and was concerned about how much salt i was carrying....


----------



## terrapro

eatonpaving;1627517 said:


> if i remember correct its the truck number, i could be totally wrong, he pulled up to me during one of our first storms, i was blowing sidewalks, he said my 8' plow was to wide, my snowdogg with the wings folded in, that i could not park in the lot unless i was parked in a space and that my mudflaps looked low and was concerned about how much salt i was carrying....


Personal differences aside I wouldn't mind knowing the legalities. It always seems in question and no one actually knows the rules. I just want to run legal period.


----------



## m297

terrapro;1627518 said:


> Personal differences aside I wouldn't mind knowing the legalities. It always seems in question and no one actually knows the rules. I just want to run legal period.


One of the biggest issues with commercial vehicle laws is interpretation. Not a real big fan of these rules being used for financial gain, they are designed for safety.


----------



## m297

eatonpaving;1627517 said:


> if i remember correct its the truck number, i could be totally wrong, he pulled up to me during one of our first storms, i was blowing sidewalks, he said my 8' plow was to wide, my snowdogg with the wings folded in, that i could not park in the lot unless i was parked in a space and that my mudflaps looked low and was concerned about how much salt i was carrying....


I can assure you it wasn't me sir...... Just trying to help......


----------



## eatonpaving

terrapro;1627518 said:


> Personal differences aside I wouldn't mind knowing the legalities. It always seems in question and no one actually knows the rules. I just want to run legal period.


even if you ask law enforcement its self, you will get a different answer ever time...even the judges cannot keep up with all the rules,..and allways make mistakes...if you run a business and get a ticket for commerical, they will lie to you and do their best to get you to pay....i got a ticket in westland for parking in a fire lane, last week in front of ups....yellow striping on the curb, fire lane signs at the end of the building, i told the officer that its not marked firelane and the yellow is caution only and for marking stalls, red is for firelane..he gets mad and writes me for the truck running also...good thing d.n.a, came out or their would be a bunch of ppl still in prision...kwame Kirkpatrick owes millions and his payment to the state is 500.00, i owe 6200.00 for child support and my payment is 950.00 a month till i catch up....


----------



## eatonpaving

m297;1627524 said:


> I can assure you it wasn't me sir...... Just trying to help......


you are a cop...yes or no...simple as that


----------



## eatonpaving

m297;1627523 said:


> One of the biggest issues with commercial vehicle laws is interpretation. Not a real big fan of these rules being used for financial gain, they are designed for safety.


safety...really... tell me how...when the state took away all the rights to the money from local dots, almost all citys gave it up....if it was about safty they would have keep it in its place...if i am in my 97 dually and get pulled over for a burned out headlight, its 250.00, if i am in my 2003 pickup its 40.00...really...why, same front end, same light bulb....whats the difference...i have 2 family members in law enforcement, brother in hillsdale..(STATE COP) a ex brother in law (WAYNE COUNTY SHERIFF) and i fly rc helis with a livonia cop and 2 detroit cops so i hear alot of the stuff you guys do....


----------



## Tscape

LOL. I don't hate cops, I just like it better when they're not around. But, I certainly don't get snippy or rude with them when I am posting under my business name.


----------



## goinggreen

Hey Guys I need some help on a sod install estimate. The job is 5400 sqft total, I have to truck in 45 yards of topsoil because the soil in not the greatest. I get my sod for .20/sqft.
Any help would be great.

BTW i posted on lawnsite also I know some guys havent moved to lawnsite yet


----------



## m297

eatonpaving;1627528 said:


> safety...really... tell me how...when the state took away all the rights to the money from local dots, almost all citys gave it up....if it was about safty they would have keep it in its place...if i am in my 97 dually and get pulled over for a burned out headlight, its 250.00, if i am in my 2003 pickup its 40.00...really...why, same front end, same light bulb....whats the difference...i have 2 family members in law enforcement, brother in hillsdale..(STATE COP) a ex brother in law (WAYNE COUNTY SHERIFF) and i fly rc helis with a livonia cop and 2 detroit cops so i hear alot of the stuff you guys do....


First of all I said I wasn't a fan of the commercial vehicle code and it came down to interpretation.

Secondly NO, I'm a business owner been in the business for 22 years, have a lot of knowledge when it comes to commercial vehicle laws, I make it my business... Knowledge is power, I wasn't trying to stir the pot, just trying to help others out.

And a side note a painted yellow curb regardless of signage is no parking period.


----------



## eatonpaving

Tscape;1627529 said:


> LOL. I don't hate cops, I just like it better when they're not around. But, I certainly don't get snippy or rude with them when I am posting under my business name.


thats why it is the way it is...every body is afraid...every aspect of my business is legit and has been for 30 years, so what do i have to be afraid of...this is america, not north Korea,


----------



## eatonpaving

m297;1627532 said:


> First of all I said I wasn't a fan of the commercial vehicle code and it came down to interpretation.
> 
> Secondly NO, I'm a business owner been in the business for 22 years, have a lot of knowledge when it comes to commercial vehicle laws, I make it my business... Knowledge is power, I wasn't trying to stir the pot, just trying to help others out.
> 
> And a side note a painted yellow curb regardless of signage is no parking period.


no its not, unless it states in white letters or signage no parking...


----------



## eatonpaving

m297;1627532 said:


> First of all I said I wasn't a fan of the commercial vehicle code and it came down to interpretation.
> 
> Secondly NO, I'm a business owner been in the business for 22 years, have a lot of knowledge when it comes to commercial vehicle laws, I make it my business... Knowledge is power, I wasn't trying to stir the pot, just trying to help others out.
> 
> And a side note a painted yellow curb regardless of signage is no parking period.


well good then we have someone to ask when we dont understand the rules the way their written.....


----------



## m297

eatonpaving;1627534 said:


> no its not, unless it states in white letters or signage no parking...


Just look up what a painted yellow curb means, just because it isn't posted doesn't mean anything.

I have a friend that was issued a parking violation for parking on a yellow curb and was park within 10' of a stop sign. The stop sign rule isnt posted either but it does exist. When they went to fight it and read the law they quietly paid the ticket:angry:


----------



## eatonpaving

m297;1627536 said:


> Just look up what a painted yellow curb means, just because it isn't posted doesn't mean anything.
> 
> I have a friend that was issued a parking violation for parking on a yellow curb and was park within 10' of a stop sign. The stop sign rule isnt posted either but it does exist. When they went to fight it and read the law they quietly paid the ticket:angry:


 ansi- yellow curb... 
Yellow Curb Zones

Yellow curb zones are used in commercial districts where heavy freight loading is common. The zones may be used when actively loading or unloading freight, but for no longer than 30 minutes unless a personal parking meter is used. Passenger loading is also permitted in these zones for less than five minutes.


----------



## eatonpaving

eatonpaving;1627537 said:


> ansi- yellow curb...
> Yellow Curb Zones
> 
> Yellow curb zones are used in commercial districts where heavy freight loading is common. The zones may be used when actively loading or unloading freight, but for no longer than 30 minutes unless a personal parking meter is used. Passenger loading is also permitted in these zones for less than five minutes.


ADA-ANSI YELLOW CURB...Yellow zones are for active freight loading and unloading only by commercial vehicles. Yellow zones are not intended for long-term parking of vehicles with commercial license plates. The effective times of yellow zones vary and are indicated by signs on the meter and/or by stencils on the curb. Non-commercial vehicles (those without a commercial license plate) parked in a yellow zone will be cited and can be towed if the sign specifies it is a tow zone. Six-Wheel Truck Loading Zones are indicated by signs only. When signed for six wheels or more, such trucks can use the zone. Six wheel loading zones can typically be distinguished by their red-capped meters in metered areas. There is no fee for establishing yellow zones.


----------



## eatonpaving

m297;1627536 said:


> Just look up what a painted yellow curb means, just because it isn't posted doesn't mean anything.
> 
> I have a friend that was issued a parking violation for parking on a yellow curb and was park within 10' of a stop sign. The stop sign rule isnt posted either but it does exist. When they went to fight it and read the law they quietly paid the ticket:angry:


did you know that when ever you stripe or paint a direction for traffic or ppl, it has to be sinage, marked on the pavement or posted some how....color blind ppl dont know the differance between red, blue , yellow...thats why it has to be posted..your friend paid a ticket he did not have to....


----------



## eatonpaving

eatonpaving;1627539 said:


> did you know that when ever you stripe or paint a direction for traffic or ppl, their has to be sinage, marked on the pavement or posted some how....color blind ppl dont know the differance between red, blue , yellow...thats why it has to be posted..your friend paid a ticket he did not have to....


this is what i do, so i have to know how to do my job...been doing it for 31 years...


----------



## eatonpaving

eatonpaving;1627540 said:


> this is what i do, so i have to know how to do my job...been doing it for 31 years...






 and this guy keeps unwanted ppl out of my truck wihile i do the walks....


----------



## m297

eatonpaving;1627537 said:


> ansi- yellow curb...
> Yellow Curb Zones
> 
> Yellow curb zones are used in commercial districts where heavy freight loading is common. The zones may be used when actively loading or unloading freight, but for no longer than 30 minutes unless a personal parking meter is used. Passenger loading is also permitted in these zones for less than five minutes.


Your right but I said you can't park there.


----------



## Cadzilla

eatonpaving;1627538 said:


> ADA-ANSI YELLOW CURB...Yellow zones are for active freight loading and unloading only by commercial vehicles. Yellow zones are not intended for long-term parking of vehicles with commercial license plates. The effective times of yellow zones vary and are indicated by signs on the meter and/or by stencils on the curb. Non-commercial vehicles (those without a commercial license plate) parked in a yellow zone will be cited and can be towed if the sign specifies it is a tow zone. Six-Wheel Truck Loading Zones are indicated by signs only. When signed for six wheels or more, such trucks can use the zone. Six wheel loading zones can typically be distinguished by their red-capped meters in metered areas. There is no fee for establishing yellow zones.


Is this Michigan law?

Or California law.


----------



## eatonpaving

m297;1627544 said:


> Your right but I said you can't park there.


yes if its posted no parking, but you can park if its not posted and you doing business with the location you have 30 mins....or your delivering something like mail, or packages to be delivered and so on...ansi and ada states your posting and color have to give clear direction, some ppl can not read but still drive, some are color blind but still drive....so you cannot have one without the other or the whole thing is to be dis guarded ..


----------



## eatonpaving

Cadzilla;1627546 said:


> Is this Michigan law?
> 
> Or California law.


federal, ansi and ada are Federal...it cannot change state to state...this was adopted back in the 70s...some do it a little differant but its not legal....that way when you go to california the handi cap is still the same, the red is still the same and so on...their has to be one standard....if it wasent we would have a mess when we visited other places...like the back woods of kentucky, placing hay bails as parking spots wont work for us...


----------



## eatonpaving

eatonpaving;1627548 said:


> federal, ansi and ada are Federal...it cannot change state to state...this was adopted back in the 70s...some do it a little differant but its not legal....that way when you go to california the handi cap is still the same, the red is still the same and so on...their has to be one standard....if it wasent we would have a mess when we visited other places...like the back woods of kentucky, placing hay bails as parking spots wont work for us...


http://www.fhwa.dot.gov/environment/bicycle_pedestrian/publications/sidewalks/chap1.cfm


----------



## Lightningllc

Winter is over for sure. Arguing about painted curbs, 

Yup it's over!!!!


TJ is it over??


----------



## Luther

Lightningllc;1627567 said:


> TJ is it over??


He's been claiming it's been over for a month. :laughing:

I'm thinking it's coming to an end real soon. I'm actually considering asking someone to take the plow off my truck today...the dog gone thing has been hanging on the X since November for Gods sake.


----------



## dfd9

Cadzilla;1627440 said:


> Why don't you all just get commercial plates whats the big deal, oh and don't forget to get commercial insurance on it too. Might save you a hassle with your insurance company if you get into a wreck or need to file a claim....worse yet have a claim filed against you. The plate even if it's not legally required will stop any undue hassle.
> Just protect yourself and get a commercial plate and make sure the truck is legally insured. They've made it easy now since they dropped all the heavy DOT regs.
> 
> Done....next!


You really have no idea what you're talking about, do you?

A commercial plate has NOTHING to do with insurance claims or hassles.

Please read and become informed before posting utter nonsense.

Not to mention, the cost difference between a pickup plate and a EGVW plate. You must be one blissful person.



hosejockey4506;1627509 said:


> Here's what HB 5228 will do for Michigan's Green Industry:
> This Bill would exempt any truck or truck & trailer combination under 26,000 pounds from these parts of the Federal Motor Carrier Act:
> 
> 390 - General - Accident register, USDOT number, MCS -150 ID reports and filing schedule
> 395 - Driver's Hours of Service
> 396 - Inspection, Repair & Maintenance
> 
> Still would have to comply with these parts:
> 
> 391 - Driver Qualification and Investigation -driver qualification file, drive investigative history file, documentation of driver's rights disclosure
> 392 - Driving of Commercial Motor Vehicles - drug and alcohol
> 393 - Brakes, Safety Devices, Cargo Securement


I could be wrong, but I was under the impression that anything with a GVWR of over 10,001 still needs an annual inspection.



eatonpaving;1627512 said:


> flat bed dually has a higher gvw...srw for business with a trailer needs a gvw plate also????? if you buy these plates you have entered a contract with the state, i can own a peterbuilt and drive it anywhere i want s long as its not for commerce, with just a regular driver license, you can drive a 40.000lb rv anywhere with just an operator license, its not about safety never was, its about money, and where they can get it.... i used to have a 1969 f950 big job tandam dump that i used to take to shows and race at milan dragway with the diesel trucks, got pulled over all the time....would allways have to raise the bed and show them that it had nothing in it...


What I've never understood about the whole thing with Elected GVW plates on pickups is that it is based on the weight of the vehicle while CDL\CMV is based on the GVWR of the vehicle(s).

Typical gubmint, making it impossible to follow the law.



eatonpaving;1627517 said:


> if i remember correct its the truck number, i could be totally wrong, he pulled up to me during one of our first storms, i was blowing sidewalks, he said my 8' plow was to wide, my snowdogg with the wings folded in, that i could not park in the lot unless i was parked in a space and that my mudflaps looked low and was concerned about how much salt i was carrying....


I really feel for you guys over there, I would be in court or in jail regularly if I had to put up with this kind of nonsense. Someone tries to tell me I must be in a space or gives me a ticket for leaving my vehicle running? Things would not go well.



terrapro;1627518 said:


> Personal differences aside I wouldn't mind knowing the legalities. It always seems in question and no one actually knows the rules. I just want to run legal period.


We all do. But thanks to our overbearing gubmint, they make it impossible.

DOT, MCE, local motor carrier, Dept of Ag, Dept of Treasury, Unemployment, Worker's Comp, IRS, OSHA\MIOSHA, Dept of Labor--federal, Dept of Labor--state, EPA, EEO, etc, etc, etc. And that doesn't even get into local laws.

There is absolutely no way in God's green earth that any of us can be completely legal all the time.



m297;1627523 said:


> One of the biggest issues with commercial vehicle laws is interpretation. Not a real big fan of these rules being used for financial gain,* they are designed for safety.*


Horse hockey.

Eaton made that point with his headlight example.

If it was about safety, the Motor Carrier guys wouldn't be so ready to hand out tickets for every single thing they find wrong.

Do the muni's around SE MI tarp their salt loads in the winter?

Do the muni's around SE MI run underbody's and have oversize load permits in every single truck?

Because TCLA has said these are all things they have been ticketed for. And the idiot that ticketed Matson for running a truck with an angled underbody and claimed he was too wide should be fired and possibly jailed because if his total incompetence at interpreting the law.

Do any of you guys ever go to your state reps or senators, county commissioners, etc and complain about these overbearing idiots?

I'd be camped out on their doorsteps if I had to put up with the crap you guys do.

These guys need to remember who is paying their salaries, and who they are serving.


----------



## Metro Lawn

goinggreen;1627530 said:


> Hey Guys I need some help on a sod install estimate. The job is 5400 sqft total, I have to truck in 45 yards of topsoil because the soil in not the greatest. I get my sod for .20/sqft.
> Any help would be great.
> 
> BTW i posted on lawnsite also I know some guys havent moved to lawnsite yet


$4000-$4500 range


----------



## Lightningllc

IT'S OVER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!11

xysportxysportxysport


----------



## Do It All Do It Right

dfd9;1627572 said:


> You really have no idea what you're talking about, do you?
> 
> A commercial plate has NOTHING to do with insurance claims or hassles.
> 
> Please read and become informed before posting utter nonsense.
> 
> Not to mention, the cost difference between a pickup plate and a EGVW plate. You must be one blissful person.
> 
> I could be wrong, but I was under the impression that anything with a GVWR of over 10,001 still needs an annual inspection.
> 
> What I've never understood about the whole thing with Elected GVW plates on pickups is that it is based on the weight of the vehicle while CDL\CMV is based on the GVWR of the vehicle(s).
> 
> Typical gubmint, making it impossible to follow the law.
> 
> I really feel for you guys over there, I would be in court or in jail regularly if I had to put up with this kind of nonsense. Someone tries to tell me I must be in a space or gives me a ticket for leaving my vehicle running? Things would not go well.
> 
> We all do. But thanks to our overbearing gubmint, they make it impossible.
> 
> DOT, MCE, local motor carrier, Dept of Ag, Dept of Treasury, Unemployment, Worker's Comp, IRS, OSHA\MIOSHA, Dept of Labor--federal, Dept of Labor--state, EPA, EEO, etc, etc, etc. And that doesn't even get into local laws.
> 
> There is absolutely no way in God's green earth that any of us can be completely legal all the time.
> 
> Horse hockey.
> 
> Eaton made that point with his headlight example.
> 
> If it was about safety, the Motor Carrier guys wouldn't be so ready to hand out tickets for every single thing they find wrong.
> 
> Do the muni's around SE MI tarp their salt loads in the winter?
> 
> Do the muni's around SE MI run underbody's and have oversize load permits in every single truck?
> 
> Because TCLA has said these are all things they have been ticketed for. And the idiot that ticketed Matson for running a truck with an angled underbody and claimed he was too wide should be fired and possibly jailed because if his total incompetence at interpreting the law.
> 
> Do any of you guys ever go to your state reps or senators, county commissioners, etc and complain about these overbearing idiots?
> 
> I'd be camped out on their doorsteps if I had to put up with the crap you guys do.
> 
> These guys need to remember who is paying their salaries, and who they are serving.


MNLA,the Farm Bearu, and members of this site went to Lansing last year and the hearing had to be moved to a bigger venue. Hence the passing of the house bill everyone is quoting. It impeded the ability to conduct business and had no tie to federal funding. No money out of their pocket they were fine with it. The towing association wasn't too thrilled about it.


----------



## eatonpaving

Do It All Do It Right;1627614 said:


> MNLA,the Farm Bearu, and members of this site went to Lansing last year and the hearing had to be moved to a bigger venue. Hence the passing of the house bill everyone is quoting. It impeded the ability to conduct business and had no tie to federal funding. No money out of their pocket they were fine with it. The towing association wasn't too thrilled about it.


we are the safest bunch on the road,i dont want my truck messed up so i drive with a little care, during the average 5 inch snow event how many plow trucks do you see off in the ditch, you rarely see anything with comm vehicles, its allways some kid or some grandma that has trouble in the snow, but it would be hard for a grandma to pay 250.00 for a headlight....they know we will pay it,if we fight it in court we lose both ways, usally have to pay the ticket, and loss of production, and they know most of us wont go that far, so its easy money for them...all would change if we could collect our losses from them if they lost, if the police and all the dots had to pay us when they make a mistake and we get dragged into court all this would change. just like child support (i am all for it) i was in ourt last month, i pay 950.00 for one child, if i get behind they thro on the cuffs and make me come up with the cash or i go to jail, but johnny low life who has no job and owes 28000.00 dont go to jail, no matter what they do he wont pay...hell his shoes cost as much as my salt dogg, they know they will have to feed his ass for a long time....ll these rules and regs are stupid and has nothing to do with safty..so what if my mud flaps are low, or my name on the truck is a magnetized one, or i dont have a tarp on my salt....loaded or unloaded if i hit someone at 40mph its going to hurt... it all comes down to how much **** we are going to put up with....its the bully thing.....untill you bust his nose, every time you see him you will be afraid.... look whe this guy goes thru...


----------



## TGS Inc.

Well as I look out at a salter getting pulled off a truck, it started to snow!! HA!

Also, my flight for Florida leaves in 4 hours...Too funny!


----------



## Lightningllc

tgs inc.;1627677 said:


> well as i look out at a salter getting pulled off a truck, it started to snow!! Ha!
> 
> Also, my flight for florida leaves in 4 hours...too funny!


again ..........


----------



## hosejockey4506

snowing/ hailing pretty good in fenton right now grass is covering maybe a salt tonight


----------



## eatonpaving

hosejockey4506;1627696 said:


> snowing/ hailing pretty good in fenton right now grass is covering maybe a salt tonight


was doing the same in westland.....low of 27 tonight...


----------



## TJSNOW

TCLA;1627569 said:


> He's been claiming it's been over for a month. :laughing:
> 
> I'm thinking it's coming to an end real soon. I'm actually considering asking someone to take the plow off my truck today...the dog gone thing has been hanging on the X since November for Gods sake.





Lightningllc;1627567 said:


> Winter is over for sure. Arguing about painted curbs,
> 
> Yup it's over!!!!
> 
> TJ is it over??


Oh its *OVER* gents...........:salute:

I see dfd9 is on fire today.......:laughing:.....He must have had a few spare moments this morning.....


----------



## Lightningllc

I'm thinking of bringing equipment back to the shop. What is everyone else thinking???

Alot of my contracts say April 1 as the end of the contract. 

Also middle of next week we are starting cleanups, aerations, dethatchings, well I guess it's that time of year.


----------



## Strictly Snow

Lightningllc;1627733 said:


> I'm thinking of bringing equipment back to the shop. What is everyone else thinking???
> 
> Alot of my contracts say April 1 as the end of the contract.
> 
> Also middle of next week we are starting cleanups, aerations, dethatchings, well I guess it's that time of year.


Doing just the same myself tomorrow


----------



## rjstone4

94 and 32 mile roads covered cars in ditches all over the place!!


----------



## P&M Landscaping

I just left telegraph and Orchard Lake about a half hour ago and was snowing BIG heavy flakes.


----------



## terrapro

Nothing here in Howell but I'll go check again before I take my nap.


----------



## Cadzilla

dfd9;1627572 said:


> You really have no idea what you're talking about, do you?
> 
> A commercial plate has NOTHING to do with insurance claims or hassles.
> 
> Please read and become informed before posting utter nonsense.
> 
> Not to mention, the cost difference between a pickup plate and a EGVW plate. You must be one blissful person.


Well I will be nice about this and point out your errors in comprehending what I typed.

I never said a commercial plate has anything to do with commercial insurance. I said both are recommended, and I never said anything about a GVW plate. I said a CC plate. Thats a standard commercial plate.

So you might want to take your own advice and read what I said.

I don't expect or need an apology.

It's cool. I've typed responses because I mis read or mis interpreted what someone said before too.


----------



## redskinsfan34

Cadzilla;1627897 said:


> So you might want to take your own advice and read what I said.
> 
> I don't expect or need an apology.
> 
> It's cool. I've typed responses because I mis read or mis interpreted what someone said before too.


Your benevolence knows no bounds. You are truly on of God's angels.


----------



## boss75

redskinsfan34;1628048 said:


> Your benevolence knows no bounds. You are truly on of God's angels.


Sounds like a winner to me.


----------



## Luther

Lightningllc;1627597 said:


> IT'S OVER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!11
> 
> xysportxysportxysport





TJSNOW;1627709 said:


> Oh its *OVER* gents...........:salute:


Sad but true...I reluctantly agree.


----------



## Lightningllc

IT'S OVER  START CLEANUP'S


----------



## redskinsfan34

The ground is almost too soft to be doing cleanups....................... Almost.


----------



## Superior L & L

We are going to roll next Monday. Sites are still muddy for new construction but good to go on the renovations


----------



## eatonpaving

Superior L & L;1628394 said:


> We are going to roll next Monday. Sites are still muddy for new construction but good to go on the renovations


noaa is talking snow on monday......


----------



## TheXpress2002

Front looks to stall before it gets to us and the shortwave will be all rain....maybe a slight mix for the northern area


----------



## eatonpaving

TheXpress2002;1628402 said:


> Front looks to stall before it gets to us and the shortwave will be all rain....maybe a slight mix for the northern area


think the season is over,,,been getting things ready for storage today, salter all cleaned and oiled...going to remove plows and put them away....any ways i have a salt dogg auger motor that i bought for a spare, but the doggs chewed the wire ends but an easy fix...100.00 i am getting the 4 yard next year so i wont need the motor..


----------



## procut

The dream is over.......


----------



## Superior L & L

I believe we have three salters off, washed, oiled and put up. All plows are off, washed and put away. It will probably snow now


----------



## eatonpaving

Superior L & L;1628412 said:


> I believe we have three salters off, washed, oiled and put up. All plows are off, washed and put away. It will probably snow now


yea i was thinking the same thing...


----------



## TJSNOW

TCLA;1628303 said:


> Sad but true...I reluctantly agree.


It's so nice out........I'm on the back porch in my thong drinking Beer......


----------



## Superior L & L

TJSNOW;1628418 said:


> It's so nice out........I'm on the back porch in my thong drinking Beer......


Me too !!!


----------



## TJSNOW

Superior L & L;1628421 said:


> Me too !!!


:laughing::laughing:.......Great minds think alike.....:salute:


----------



## dfd9

TJSNOW;1628418 said:


> It's so nice out........I'm on the back porch in my thong drinking Beer......


I just threw up.


----------



## TJSNOW

dfd9;1628428 said:


> I just threw up.


I think the neighbors did too.......:laughing:......


----------



## Lightningllc

dfd9;1628428 said:


> I just threw up.


Ditto, maybe Paul and Todd should join a nudist camp.


----------



## MPM

Anyone have any leads on a muck truck or concrete buggy?


----------



## alternative

I too think this winter is over...unfortunately...would have like to burn up the remainder of my bulk salt with a couple more apps. 
Oh well, good to have a small break between the two seasons.


----------



## Superior L & L

alternative;1628559 said:


> I too think this winter is over...unfortunately...would have like to burn up the remainder of my bulk salt with a couple more apps.
> Oh well, good to have a small break between the two seasons.


Small break ? We spent this week cleaning up trucks and trailers and will be working next week. No rest here


----------



## alternative

To me that's a break - we always clean trucks and do bs maint / repairs... I mean full blown 12hr days 7 days a week type work..


----------



## bdryer

Cricket, cricket...........???? Anybody in here? I guess it IS over!! Thank goodness. Over to troll on Lawnsite.com!! prsport 

I hope everyone enjoyed (?) their plowing season. Best of luck to all for a successful summer.


----------



## procut

Yeah, it's that time of year, seems like this thread usually drops to about three posts a month over the summer. I don't do much of lawnsite anymore, so I'll catch most of you guys next fall. As always it was great chatting with you guys over the winter. Being from Lansing I'm a little out of my area in this thread so I don't always post a lot, but I'm on here everyday. I enjoy you guys' back and forth and express' forecasts. Wishing everyone the best of luck this summer!!!!!


----------



## caitlyncllc

you dont need a zero turn. just get a MTD lawn tractor. No sense in spending all that money on a zero turn. Besides - tractors look cool. Its like a little tractor. And big tractors are cool. You will get more jobs because you look cool.


----------



## boss75

Remember we all started out one time in this business, unless you were fortunate enough to have a business given to you or God just smiled on you and said" you are blessed and you know anything and everything about the snow and ice management business" of which I doubt. If you can help someone out do it, maybe it will make you a better person.


----------



## flykelley

Hi Guys
Since we seem to be talking mowers Im thinking of selling my exmark 2006 52 inch HP with 1050 hours on it. I bought it new and always changed the oil every 50 hrs. I have a guy that asked me if I wanted to sell it but have no idea whats it worth. Im the only one that ever mowed with it, its still in nice shape. Original tires, Kohler engine. Any ideas on what it is worth?

Mike


----------



## Frankland

Is there a se Michigan thread on lawnsite?


----------



## Charles

There is a Michigan thread:

http://www.lawnsite.com/showthread.php?t=52367


----------



## bln

happy Easter


----------



## IC-Smoke

Metro, 
Need any 1st gen dodge parts? I've got a complete cab, RF fender (and inner), hood, and, bumper.

and a VE motor as well.


----------



## newhere

Lawn is all white, truck hoods are white!!


----------



## Lightningllc

Full salt run. Very icy out.


----------



## alternative

Dry here... sucks- i would like to blast some salt today


----------



## terrapro

Ya know that's not funny because for one some lots actually were icy and covered with light snow. Second I already miss my job and wouldn't mind going out for a salt run.


----------



## dfd9

Dry pavement by me. There was a dusting on mulched areas and some grass. 

Really cold after a 60* day though.


----------



## TheXpress2002

One last check, if anyone needs data or totals from any of the months. Send me a PM with your email. 

Only 262 days until the winter of 2013-2014

See everyone next year.


----------



## eatonpaving

thexpress2002;1629172 said:


> one last check, if anyone needs data or totals from any of the months. Send me a pm with your email.
> 
> Only 262 days until the winter of 2013-2014
> 
> see everyone next year.


thanks ryan, see ya next year...have a good summer.


----------



## Green Glacier

Thanks for all you do Xpress Thumbs Up
se you next year :salute:


----------



## redskinsfan34

See you next year. Thanks. :salute:


----------



## Lightningllc

What are we to do, no weather updates, no fighting, no networking, winter was so much fun geez I guess we will have to see what happens this summer. 

Signing off, over and out. 

Justin.


----------



## terrapro

Word...see you guys next year. Go big or go home!


----------



## dfd9

TheXpress2002;1629172 said:


> One last check, if anyone needs data or totals from any of the months. Send me a PM with your email.
> 
> Only 262 days until the winter of 2013-2014
> 
> See everyone next year.


Bah, humbug.

Just got back from da UP, 3-4' on the level in Munising towards Grand Marais. Excellent riding.


----------



## alpha01

A little early but anyone wanna give me a quote for an HOA in ortonville? Plow and salt "seasonal". Pm me if interested


----------



## magnatrac

check your pm's


----------



## TheXpress2002

Winter attempts a comeback mid week. Nothing to worry about but flakes will be flying....lol


----------



## redskinsfan34

TheXpress2002;1630349 said:


> Winter attempts a comeback mid week. Nothing to worry about but flakes will be flying....lol


That sounds about right. Took the plow and salter off yesterday! Looks like a rainy week.


----------



## TheXpress2002

As of right now Mt Pleasant north gets a nice accumulating snow. 69 corridor will see around a coating


----------



## redskinsfan34

TheXpress2002;1630483 said:


> As of right now Mt Pleasant north gets a nice accumulating snow. 69 corridor will see around a coating


 I wonder if we're the only 2 still checking in here?


----------



## Tscape

With daytime as well as overnight temps in the mid 40's, why would anyone think we should be concerned with snow?


----------



## TheXpress2002

Not saying we should be concerned. Everything stated was around the 69 corridor. Overnight temps around here though will fall below freezing late week.


----------



## terrapro

This is some nasty weather. Still have the salter on the dump so whatever it does I don't care to much.


----------



## procut

I swear I'm about to loose it. I have been inside all day as it's raining too hard here to be able to do much of anything. The office phone has rang I don't know how many times with people selling ADVERTISING. Newspaper ads, direct mail, golf score cards, newspaper inserts, you name it someone has tried to sell it to me today. They're really getting creative, too. One of them called, stated his company name, and said they had an up-coming project at a local golf coarse that he named by name, and wanted to know if I was "interested." I was thinking he was with a General Contactor or something. So I said, "well, what do you have?" Well, what he has was he was printing scorecards and wanted me to buy advertising space on them. 

Now I realize these people are probably just trying to make as living, so I'm pretty much always very nice, but what really irks me, is when they take an attitude. When I turn them down, they sometimes will reply (in sarcastic tone) something to the extent of, "What's the matter, you don't want to grow your business?" Then they proceed to tell me that I'm stupid for turning down this great opportunity that they are offering me, ect. ect. blah blah. I want to tell them, sure I want to grow, but your flyer that's going to 1000 households in the hick town 20 miles away for a "reasonable" $1,200 isn't gonna do it. 

Rant over.


----------



## dfd9

Tscape;1630531 said:


> With daytime as well as overnight temps in the mid 40's, why would anyone think we should be concerned with snow?


Cuz it's April and I've pushed snow in April several times.


----------



## Tscape

dfd9;1630585 said:


> Cuz it's April and I've pushed snow in April several times.


Me too, but never in April when it is 45* overnight.


----------



## Lightningllc

I was gonna head up to silver lake this weekend. Maybe I'll take the sleds up north. Sounds like fun either way.


----------



## dfd9

Be sort of cold at Silver, don't ya think? 

Then again, I've only been there when warm. 

I'm telling you, riding in Munising was fantastic.


----------



## Lightningllc

Silver lake is alittle cold but this is when it's best. You get a ton of traction.


----------



## snow_man_48045

TheXpress2002;1630539 said:


> Not saying we should be concerned. Everything stated was around the 69 corridor. Overnight temps around here though will fall below freezing late week.


Thank you for the email Ryan! Ha 69 we are only 15 miles south of. Guess Salter stays on another week.


----------



## bln

How hard has anybody had to work to pay a sub?


----------



## TheXpress2002

Freezing rain advisory for 69 corridor and north. Flint and Lansing just on the edge.


----------



## terrapro

For tonight?


----------



## TheXpress2002

Yes. Just issued. South of that will have ZERO issues.


----------



## terrapro

Ok, thanks Ryan. Ready for whatever, I have salt and spreader still hooked up so whatever happens doesn't matter to me.


----------



## eatonpaving

terrapro;1631201 said:


> ok, thanks ryan. Ready for whatever, i have salt and spreader still hooked up so whatever happens doesn't matter to me.


just think if this rain was all snow.....be close to 3'


----------



## terrapro

The low just keeps getting lower for tonight......


----------



## Lightningllc

It's over..........,


----------



## terrapro

Such a spoil sport Justin.


----------



## bln

Just want to say thanks to Andy from A and L for grinding some stumps for me, he showed up when he said he would and did a great job!


----------



## Lightningllc

I'm putting salters back on. A church just called and said make sure it's salted in the am if needed.


----------



## terrapro

No way?! Last ground temps I saw were low 40's. I guess if it ices up it ices up.


----------



## snow_man_48045

Nothing on radar. Got a few flurries. We are good by my watch


----------



## terrapro

NOAA says 1/2" of snow tonight. My family and friends in Minnesota have inches down and expect another 4-7 today lol. I still have a salter hooked up and a plow sitting out. ...


----------



## Luther

Perfect :crying:


----------



## terrapro

Of all people I figured you would be ecstatic Jim!


----------



## Superior L & L

terrapro;1633225 said:


> Of all people I figured you would be ecstatic Jim!


I'm sure all or most on site salt bins have been dismantled. Serving such a large client base with reasonable timing would be challenging with no on site supplys


----------



## terrapro

Yeah I didn't think of that. Still saying snow for tonight so who knows.


----------



## TheXpress2002

This band is intense will coat things quickly but will melt shortly after


----------



## terrapro

Still a light snow here. Everything is wet, are the grounds temps going to hold?


----------



## PPS. inc

Ha. Almost half inch on my back deck. Wild


----------



## Lightningllc

It's all gone. Ok I'm ready for next winter.


----------



## magnatrac

My sledding hill that I made in january is down to about 3' tall. All the rain has been killing the pile. This cold snap will help it last a bit longer. Man made snow last much longer than natural but I have never had snow last this long !


----------



## esshakim

Just wanted to let everyone know that I am selling a 10ft pusher box with High side and its painted red if that matters. It needs a new cutting edge. I am asking $1000 firm. I know longer need this pusher box as I would like to put a plow on my bobcat instead. It come with the the chains need for mountIng. Would really like to sell it soon before I have to move it off site. Any question please private message me or email [email protected]


----------



## Lightningllc

It's snowing!!!!!!!!!! Breaking out the plowsxysportxysport

Well in kalkaska it is:laughing::laughing::


----------



## TheXpress2002

Flurries at CoPa


----------



## TJSNOW

I'm heading out to pre-salt right now............:waving:........:salute:


----------



## TJSNOW

TheXpress2002;1635823 said:


> Flurries at CoPa


I was there last night.........The weather was as crappy as Verlander.......


----------



## TheXpress2002

So....its June 1st and who misses the winter now?


----------



## dfd9

Good question. 

The jury is out on that one. The last 2 weeks have felt pretty much like the entire month of February.


----------



## Superior L & L

I think I'm ready for winter. We have way to much work right now. Too many workers, to much running around


----------



## IC-Smoke

salt truck

http://www.bidcorp.com/AuctionDetails.aspx?auction_id=36836


----------



## TGS Inc.

Tomorrow we lose 19 more seconds of daylight. By Wednesday we will have lost our first full minute...and so it begins.


----------



## Metro Lawn

I am looking for an old style Meyer plow blade. Just picked up a truck with all the stuff on it, just no blade. 7.5 to 9 foot. Let me know if you have one laying around.


----------



## Red Bull Junkie

I have a Saltdogg SHPE 6000 (6 yard+ capacity) for sale. It also includes attached LS4 (105 gal) liquid pre-treat system that treats on both sides at the spinner. Only has 1 season of work on it(last year). Also selling a 2000 Kodiak C7500 4 door crew cab with a flatbed that is dump capable and 12k winch on front. Salter will be sold for a bargain at $7,186. was around 12k new. PM for more info and pics.


----------



## Red Bull Junkie

Kodiak only has 36,750 mi on a CAT 3126


----------



## Red Bull Junkie

http://www.commercialtrucktrader.com/find/listing/2000-Chevrolet-KODIAK-110593894


----------



## Green Glacier

guy's selling out equipment

two stainless spreaders
six f250'350's with boss V plows
two 12' pushers
two 5 yard dump trucks
two rusty tailgate spreaders

Call 517-937-7340 for details


----------



## Superior L & L

Green Glacier;1640139 said:


> guy's selling out equipment
> 
> two stainless spreaders
> six f250'350's with boss V plows
> two 12' pushers
> two 5 yard dump trucks
> two rusty tailgate spreaders
> 
> Call 517-937-7340 for details


Some additional links or pics would help if u could please


----------



## Moonlighter

Hey guys I picked up a used 8' Airflow SS, I have some parts from it I will not be needing I was wondering if anyone wanted to do some trading for them.

What I got - Briggs & Stratton Motor complete but blown - no compression at all.
2 - Electric clutches - 1 used 1 new in the box
1 - Airflow in cab controller - no cover plate - with harness.
1- 794360 briggs and stratton regulator
1- 692306 briggs & stratton wire assembly, has one red wire in the box.

What I can use - 9mm handgun ammo, 8' Airflow drag chain, shovels, 8' blade for a conventional plow with a- frame and cylinders no need for it to be pretty or cash always works.


----------



## 76CHEVY

*Everything must go*

I have a few things to sell off as I am down sizing.

1. 1988 GMC 1 ton 8ft bed ext cab. newer engine only two seasons on it rebuild trans with 3 seasons. 8 ft western straight blade its is a conventional mount but has the electric hydros from a unimount on it. I have plenty of extra parts to go with it. $4500 obo

2. C24HD earthway spreader. This spreader is new never even assembled. $250.00

3 Salt Dogg WB400 spreader used a couple of times. $275.00

4. 7923 Fisher SHPE hydro unit never used still in the box from Fisher. This will also work on a Western Unimount. This is the unit has a 10 inch stroke. $850.00

5. Angle rams for a western brand new in the OEM box. western part number 62550K. I have a few of these. $50.00

6. 64100 Western headlight kit 11 pin $150.00

7.67850-1 Ultramount lift arm 55.00

8. 15718 Meyer Valve Assy. W/Couplers $500.00

9. 15967 Meyer New Style Valve Assy. W/Couplers $475.00

10. Meyer tailgate spreader new never used with controller and wiring. $350.00

I do have pictures of everything if you would like to see.


----------



## TheXpress2002

Post for the local guys...........

http://detroit.craigslist.org/wyn/cto/3932812884.html

Shoot me a PM to discuss.


----------



## Luther

The 4700's are one of the most productive non-CDL trucks one could possibly have.

Thumbs Up


----------



## TJSNOW

Anybody Home........:waving:......


----------



## brandonslc

Have a salt dogg 2yd poly. Bought it as a back up in January. Still under warranty. Comes with controls and everything. Brand new condition Maybe 30 tons of salt went through it. Looking to get $2,500 need something bigger. Call Brandon at 313 304 6719


----------



## sassygrasssnow

If anyone has a Facebook com check out Michigan snow plowing and salt Group


----------



## goinggreen

sassygrass just sent a request to join


----------



## irlandscaper

I have a Boss BX pusher I'm considering selling. Like new, just don't know if I need it anymore. Offers?


----------



## TGS Inc.

*Yikes!!*

Scary stuff!!

http://www.macombdaily.com/article/...9585/tree-trimming-crane-topples-in-royal-oak


----------



## jeremiah5387

Iam in Romulus looking for a sub to plow a account in west bloomfield and rochester hills any body out in that area ?


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Hi Guys - I don't know if anyone here can help, but I am looking into a company called TDE Group that is based in Windsor Ontario but also is in Michigan. They owe us $5000 and we are not getting anywhere with them.

Anyone work for them? They apparently do snow in Michigan. tdegroup.com


----------



## Strictly Snow

I didn't do work for them but they are in my area and work for the city of pontiac one of my guys went to work for them and so far they are treating him good


Pristine PM ltd;1644985 said:


> Hi Guys - I don't know if anyone here can help, but I am looking into a company called TDE Group that is based in Windsor Ontario but also is in Michigan. They owe us $5000 and we are not getting anywhere with them.
> 
> Anyone work for them? They apparently do snow in Michigan. tdegroup.com


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

could you ask him to text me - $5000 is alot of money. They were hired to take care of the purolator depot in downtown Toronto. They subbed it to a company that did a horrible job. Purolator requested they be fired, but they instead hired us. We thought we were working for purolator, but it turns out that these guys were supposed to pay us. 

We worked three months, and now they won't return calls or emails. Purolator told us a few guys said TDE screwed them over.

416 737 8978

thanks!


----------



## Luther

Strictly Snow;1644988 said:


> I didn't do work for them but they are in my area and work for the city of pontiac one of my guys went to work for them and so far they are treating him good


I wonder how that worked out for them. They certainly did bring in lots of new equipment last year for that Pontiac work.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

so they are not just one guy with a website that looks big??? .


----------



## Luther

Pristine PM ltd;1645028 said:


> so they are not just one guy with a website that looks big???


I never heard of them until last year, and the did bring in a lot of new trucks and salters to service the bankrupt city of Pontiac.


----------



## PowersTree

TGS Inc.;1643866 said:


> Scary stuff!!
> 
> http://www.macombdaily.com/article/...9585/tree-trimming-crane-topples-in-royal-oak


Oops!! Dangerous work, that's why we make what we make.

A good friend was seriously hurt a few weeks ago doing trees when his climber dropped a piece on him.


----------



## PowersTree

A few pics of my newest estate maintenance job. I'm pretty stoked about this place.


----------



## TJSNOW

Don't be posting pictures of my house.....:crying:......:laughing:....Nice work


----------



## MPM

Hey guys, looking to get some quotes for insurance, who are you guys using?


----------



## PowersTree

Pernision was obtained before any pics were posted. its a portfolio job, permission was obtained when the agreement was made. 

I maintain the house across the street too, and have the entire time this house was built. almost every person who goes by it, takes pics. plant install in the spring.


----------



## PowersTree

I didn't.do the install either.......that companies sign was quickly removed if ya know what I mean.


----------



## caitlyncllc

MPM;1645399 said:


> Hey guys, looking to get some quotes for insurance, who are you guys using?


Maggie Brown of Ivy and Brown in Hartland.
She is top notch. Can't beat the price either.


----------



## M & D LAWN

Anyone use the Saltdogg Replacement tailgate spreader for the Dumperdogg, if so any feedback?


----------



## Frankland

Does this all inclusive seasonal snow removal and salting bid seem right to you:
3.7 acre apartment parking lot with side roads
-Customer wants a dedicated skid steer parked on the property at all times
-customer requests 3 tons of salt be applied each snowfall, possibly requesting a double application
-contract October.1-May.31
Is this bid of $21,500 for seasonal all inclusive plowing and salting in the ball park, or is it too high/ too low?


----------



## dfd9

TJSNOW;1642176 said:


> Anybody Home........:waving:......


I believe your light is on, but no one is home.


----------



## TJSNOW

dfd9;1645968 said:


> I believe your light is on, but no one is home.


:laughing::laughing:....You got that right...I think my mom drank and smoked when she was pregnant with me


----------



## Superior L & L

Frankland;1645915 said:


> Does this all inclusive seasonal snow removal and salting bid seem right to you:
> 3.7 acre apartment parking lot with side roads
> -Customer wants a dedicated skid steer parked on the property at all times
> -customer requests 3 tons of salt be applied each snowfall, possibly requesting a double application
> -contract October.1-May.31
> Is this bid of $21,500 for seasonal all inclusive plowing and salting in the ball park, or is it too high/ too low?


Depends on the snow fall averages for your area. In my opinion salting may be a issue based on you saying they may want multiple apps in a storm. Id also have a hard time putting 3 tons on 3.5 acres


----------



## Lightningllc

Hello. Frost on the ground today. Winters approaching.


----------



## PowersTree

Lightningllc;1646149 said:


> Hello. Frost on the ground today. Winters approaching.


I had a sheet of ice that I could pick up yesterday morning in our paddle boat seat.


----------



## irlandscaper

Im looking at a new spreader for this season. Anyone have advice or opinions on the saltdogg electric 4yd unit or the snowex version?


----------



## Luther

Looking to hire experienced plow truck and/or salt truck drivers for our company vehicles.

Also looking for reliable subs.

If are able to commit for the winter, please pm me.

Thanks much!


----------



## TheXpress2002

irlandscaper;1646430 said:


> Im looking at a new spreader for this season. Anyone have advice or opinions on the saltdogg electric 4yd unit or the snowex version?


I have the salt dogg 4 yard and love it.


----------



## Lightningllc

TCLA;1646450 said:


> Looking to hire experienced plow truck and/or salt truck drivers for our company vehicles.
> 
> Also looking for reliable subs.
> 
> If are able to commit for the winter, please pm me.
> 
> Thanks much!


Jim if you need help in south Lyon let me know.


----------



## Frankland

Jim, you have any accounts in the Dearborn. Area you wanna sub out? Let me know.


----------



## PowersTree

I'm looking for some Fisher MM1 or MM2 frame horns for a 98 GMC 3/4 ton. The bracket from any 88-00, classic body style truck (except the 3500hd) will work for me. 

If you come across any in your adventures, and cab point me towards them I would appreciate it.


----------



## Frankland

Looking for a few subcontractors to help maintain sites in Novi, Farmington, Southfield and Livonia.
Looking for the following for these sites:
-Loaders
-Back Hoes
-Skid Steers
-Sidewalk crews
-plow truck Operators
-salt trucks
-plow trucks

PM me or email me directly at [email protected]


----------



## eatonpaving

*leaves changing..*

last year at this time i was blowing leaves off parking lots....this year not many, the leaves are hardly changing...


----------



## rjstone4

Im selling my 2001 F-350 powerstoke flat bed has 170000 miles just but new oil pan on.has older boss v blade and two yard saltdog salter pm me or call/text 8108416388


----------



## TJSNOW

Lightningllc;1646661 said:


> Jim if you need help in south Lyon let me know.


Are you hiring???...I might be looking for work....I will try to stay sober most of the time........:waving:


----------



## Plow Solutions

*Looking for sub work in Macomb and Oakland County*

I have plow trucks, salt trucks , skid loaders and wheel loaders ready to work this snow season, all loaders have snow box's ranging from 8' to 18'. We also have sidewalk crews with ATV's with plows.


----------



## Lightningllc

TJSNOW;1647054 said:


> Are you hiring???...I might be looking for work....I will try to stay sober most of the time........:waving:


Sober is overrated. Keep drinking it makes the day go by faster.


----------



## brandonslc

Looking into buying a 5-6 yard hydro/gas v box for a f650 any suggestions?


----------



## MPM

Anyone looking for a street bike? Have a 2006 kawasaki zx14, possible trade for lawn/snow equipment of equal value


----------



## PowersTree

Ill update my parts hunt list. 

Fisher 7125 mount 88-98 gm 

Fisher 8 or 8.6 straight blade hopefully with the control harness and isolation module. 

Meyer hoop and blade for the mini trucks. This is going on a S-Blazer. I already have the truck mount, and power pack. 


I have for sale/trade a Meyer MDII 8' blade and head gear. If I could find a mount reasonably priced, id consider buying the mount for my truck and running it, otherwise I'm going Fisher.


----------



## PowersTree

I also have a sidewalk crew, with an ATV that I'm willing to sub out if you guys are interested.


----------



## PowersTree

I should have been specific with about the sidewalk crew too. 

The crew consists of:

Pickup and trailer 
28" two stage
3 single stage (2 are brand new 4 strokes)
ATV and blade
push spreaders 

I have worked with a company I have.been satisfied with for two-years now. I am seeking one very large site to handle, as this year I am taking a hands off approach with the shoveling crew (thank God!!!! finally) and would like to keep them off the road as much as possible. 

I would be willing to sub my truck in on bad nights, at the same site as schoolers, but will be doing my own jobs while overseeing the shovelers primarily.


----------



## terrapro

caitlyncllc;1645708 said:


> Maggie Brown of Ivy and Brown in Hartland.
> She is top notch. Can't beat the price either.


Second that one. Been with them for over 10yrs now if that says anything. I call a couple times per year and Maggie and a few of the office girls remember me by name.


----------



## terrapro

Anyone getting rid of a Vbox? I'll take whatever if I can afford it...even a gasser, if it flings salt i'm good with it.


----------



## terrapro

Anyone know of a Boss RT1 mount V blade around? My backup trucks blade is pretty rusty and either needs new wings...I see them around every once in awhile.


----------



## Luther

terrapro;1647659 said:


> Anyone getting rid of a Vbox? I'll take whatever if I can afford it...even a gasser, if it flings salt i'm good with it.





terrapro;1647663 said:


> Anyone know of a Boss RT1 mount V blade around? My backup trucks blade is pretty rusty and either needs new wings...I see them around every once in awhile.


Yes, yes.

I will call you tomorrow Cole..


----------



## terrapro

TCLA;1647717 said:


> Yes, yes.
> 
> I will call you tomorrow Cole..


Sounds good, thanks Jim!


----------



## thandrinos

mentioned this last year.. my buddy bought a building with a RT2 Boss 8'6" V-blade and i have no use for it 250 takes it.

734-775-7169


----------



## vmike

Does anyone know a ball park price range guys are charging for bulk salt applied in the Grand Rapids market this year?


----------



## vmike

I'm looking for reliable sub contractors in and around the Lansing, MI area. I've got a few sites I need taken care of. If interested, please contact me.


----------



## caitlyncllc

never mind.


----------



## thandrinos

Selling one of my trucks runs good plow works good

http://detroit.craigslist.org/wyn/cto/4092790513.html

2002 Chevy 2500hd diesel
7'6" fisher plow


----------



## terrapro

Hooly ship! $12K for a truck with 258K miles on it?! Is that what they go for normally?


----------



## TJSNOW

terrapro;1648566 said:


> Hooly ship! $12K for a truck with 258K miles on it?! Is that what they go for normally?


It's a Magic Truck....Sorry already been into the sauce......


----------



## vmike

Sub-Contractors Wanted! I need help with sites in the Metro Detroit, Lansing, Grand Rapids, & Toledo markets. We are very easy to work with; no hoops to jump through. If interested, please contact me. 

Wanted: Plow trucks, salt trucks, sidewalk crews, & loaders w/ operators.


----------



## P&M Landscaping

A way to contact you?? Where abouts in Metro Detroit...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

vmike;1648878 said:


> Sub-Contractors Wanted! I need help with sites in the Metro Detroit, Lansing, Grand Rapids, & Toledo markets. We are very easy to work with; no hoops to jump through. If interested, please contact me.
> 
> Wanted: Plow trucks, salt trucks, sidewalk crews, & loaders w/ operators.


Ditto to what P&M said.


----------



## TheXpress2002

Whoa!!! Someone has been let out of the time out corner. For a second there I thought I clicked on the wrong site.


----------



## M.McDaniel

Can anyone provide resi service in the westland, Dearborn and/or Livonia area? Scope would be curb to garage door, all porches and/or decks requested and all city/personal walks. Bulk rock salt to be provided at the contractors expense. The contracts pay $499.00 for the season for unlimited snow clearing 11/15/13 through 4/15/13 with a 1.5" trigger. Work to be performed between 6 am and 6 pm only. Contract guarantees no more then 6" on the property at any given time. All work must be done without a plow.
These are contracts I currently have available for signing, but have decided to cull the herd a bit. I have a few within a football field of each other on Florence in garden city. If I can get them to sign with you, I get $50 per contract.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

TheXpress2002;1649358 said:


> Whoa!!! Someone has been let out of the time out corner. For a second there I thought I clicked on the wrong site.


:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## vmike

*Snow Subs wanted*



P&M Landscaping;1649062 said:


> A way to contact you?? Where abouts in Metro Detroit...


I can be reached by email [email protected]


----------



## TGS Inc.

*Grosse Ile sub...*

I am looking for a sub for a job on Grosse Ile. You must be able to salt the job as well. It's a zero tolerance account. Size is about an acre and a half. PM me if you are interested or know of someone!

Thanks!!

-Wayne


----------



## Frankland

Looking for a few subcontractors to help maintain sites in Novi, Farmington, Southfield and Livonia, downtown Detroit.

Looking for the following for these sites:
-Loaders
-Back Hoes
-Skid Steers
-Sidewalk crews
-plow truck Operators
-salt trucks
-plow trucks

PM me or email me directly at
[email protected]


----------



## TheXpress2002

Before I throw this post out there I wanted to take a moment to say I am more than willing to discuss, explain, tone down, etc etc... any post relating to any weather post with a simple PM. I really don't care for the headaches that we have had in past years because it is not fair to everyone here....



Well with the first major snow system impacting the country it is interesting to note when the first system like this hits. I have posted in the past about trends and cycles, I think this system should start our cycle into a change in the weather pattern. Not that I follow it in stone but what is called the LRC or the Lezak Recurring Cycle usually will start with a system like this and the same pattern of unsettled weather with reoccur 45-50 days later. If we notice the dry trend that we have been in for the past 2 weeks with now this system moving through it can be expected to see the same type of system around the 19th-22nd of November then around Jan 6th-9th then Feb 23rd-26th then April 12th-15th. Now with all of that being said the strength of the system and the overall temps will play a role in what form of precipitation falls but you get the idea of how this can translate into how things can be managed. So note these systems now and after we reach the end of the first cycle (mid to late November) it will give us a good idea how the rest of the winter could play out.


----------



## snowman6

Thanks Xpress. :salute:


----------



## PowersTree

TheXpress2002;1650601 said:


> Before I throw this post out there I wanted to take a moment to say I am more than willing to discuss, explain, tone down, etc etc... any post relating to any weather post with a simple PM. I really don't care for the headaches that we have had in past years because it is not fair to everyone here....
> 
> Well with the first major snow system impacting the country it is interesting to note when the first system like this hits. I have posted in the past about trends and cycles, I think this system should start our cycle into a change in the weather pattern. Not that I follow it in stone but what is called the LRC or the Lezak Recurring Cycle usually will start with a system like this and the same pattern of unsettled weather with reoccur 45-50 days later. If we notice the dry trend that we have been in for the past 2 weeks with now this system moving through it can be expected to see the same type of system around the 19th-22nd of November then around Jan 6th-9th then Feb 23rd-26th then April 12th-15th. Now with all of that being said the strength of the system and the overall temps will play a role in what form of precipitation falls but you get the idea of how this can translate into how things can be managed. So note these systems now and after we reach the end of the first cycle (mid to late November) it will give us a good idea how the rest of the winter could play out.


Uh oh, looks like its time for me to start following the weather.

Thanks for all you do for us Ryan, I will say I greatly apprectiate all of the time and effort you put into informing us.


----------



## flykelley

Thanks Ryan
So many of us on this forum watch the postings for your weather reports. I don't care what anybody says, Ill take your thoughts on weather any day of the week. 

Mike


----------



## terrapro

TheXpress2002;1650601 said:


> Before I throw this post out there I wanted to take a moment to say I am more than willing to discuss, explain, tone down, etc etc... any post relating to any weather post with a simple PM. I really don't care for the headaches that we have had in past years because it is not fair to everyone here....
> 
> Well with the first major snow system impacting the country it is interesting to note when the first system like this hits. I have posted in the past about trends and cycles, I think this system should start our cycle into a change in the weather pattern. Not that I follow it in stone but what is called the LRC or the Lezak Recurring Cycle usually will start with a system like this and the same pattern of unsettled weather with reoccur 45-50 days later. If we notice the dry trend that we have been in for the past 2 weeks with now this system moving through it can be expected to see the same type of system around the 19th-22nd of November then around Jan 6th-9th then Feb 23rd-26th then April 12th-15th. Now with all of that being said the strength of the system and the overall temps will play a role in what form of precipitation falls but you get the idea of how this can translate into how things can be managed. So note these systems now and after we reach the end of the first cycle (mid to late November) it will give us a good idea how the rest of the winter could play out.


Thank you sir!


----------



## ParksLandscaping

*Subs wanted*

We are looking for subcontractors for commercial and condo sites in Oakland, Macomb, & Wayne counties. Full service sites as well as hourly agreements for plow trucks, loaders and backhoes, and sidewalk crews. Also hiring experienced salt/plow truck operators, loader operators, and sidewalk crew members. Please PM me with details of what you have to offer. Thanks and have a GREAT day!!!


----------



## CSC Contracting

*Plowsite time already.*

Wow. It is plowsite time already.


----------



## firelwn82

Thanks for the weather words Express. I personally look forward to your updates. Here's a hello to the beginning a long winter season ahead.


----------



## Allor Outdoor

Hello Everyone:
Tis' the season to be "plow shopping".

Does anyone have/want to sell a Western Ultra-Mount for a 1999-2006 Chevy 2500 or 3500HD?

If so, please email me [email protected]

Thanks!


----------



## snopro616

Your Way Property Services is looking for experienced Snow Plow Subcontractors, snow plow drivers and sidewalk clearing laborers for the upcoming winter season.

Due to our expanding client base and coverage area we need additional subcontractors to meet our client's demands. We are currently seeking companies with reliable Equipment & Operators who want to increase revenue during the slower winter months. 

Advantages of working for Your Way (subcontractors):
• Working for one of SIMA's top 100 snow Contractors for the PAST 3 YEARS!!
• Reliable payment on the 15th of the following month of services.
• We do the leg work of selling snow in the summer and fall so you can focus on your primary summer work.
• Removes burden of dealing with irate customers. 
• Dedicated sites to each subcontractor.
• Friendly, knowledgeable, well organized and experienced management.
• Available routes in numerous Southeast Michigan areas.
• Willing to work with many types of equipment.
(Pick-ups, Dump Trucks, Skid Steers, Backhoes, Wheel Loaders, Tractors, Quads)

Advantages of working for Your Way (Drivers/Laborers):
- Working for one of SIMA's top 100 snow Contractors for the PAST 3 YEARS!!
- Competitive pay and a great work environment.
- Steady work and potential for full time employment.
- Our full time workers have the option of many benefits including full health insurance and a 401k retirement plan. 


Please e-mail ([email protected]) or call (248) 676-8508


----------



## thandrinos

Western ultra mount receiver driver side $40 and old rt2 vblade $100

Can send pictures call or text 734.775.7169


----------



## thandrinos

Will let it go for 10,500 with plow

http://detroit.craigslist.org/wyn/cto/4092790513.html


----------



## Frankland

Let me pick your guys brains here.....

How many plowing a and saltings do you guys figure I to a seasonal contract per season for Detroit?

How much salt per acre of application do you figure for parking lot salting after a basic primary plow?


----------



## Do It All Do It Right

Frankland;1652889 said:


> Let me pick your guys brains here.....
> 
> How many plowing a and saltings do you guys figure I to a seasonal contract per season for Detroit?
> 
> How much salt per acre of application do you figure for parking lot salting after a basic primary plow?


Whats the customers tolerance how close to the river how much traffic does the site get do they salt the roads around it. Do they plow the roads in the area. Do you have runoff from the piles your neighbor shares with you. I've seen snow at one area and none in another. How much hot air is coming out of downtown, the steam pipes that is. Flip a coin.


----------



## Moonlighter

Hey all I found a stainless steel spinner plate for a tailgate spreader, three bolt holes and a center hole, didn't measure the diameter yet. Looks like I bought it off of ebay thinking it was bigger, teach me not to bid on stuff at 3am lol. If anyone can use it let me know I don't have much into it so make an offer in pm.

Express Thank You very much for the early report!!


----------



## bln

Thank you Express.

Does anybody have a Passenger side wing for A Boss 9.2 VXT?


----------



## DuramaxLML-42

Dont want to hijack here guys but just wanted to throw it out there that im selling my 2012 western 8.6' mvp poly vplow. PM me for some pictures and a price.


----------



## PowersTree

Im still hunting for a set of Fisher 7125 (K2500 & K3500) push plates if you guys know of any laying around, or on a truck that doesnt have a plow any longer.


----------



## TheXpress2002

Following a major pattern change mid next week. Indications are temps plummet beginning Wednesday with flakes flying by Friday. At this time no accumulation but dont be surprised to see some grassy surfaces covered.


----------



## terrapro

Not quite ready but I guess I'll mount a salter just to be safe. Thanks Ryan!


----------



## TheXpress2002

terrapro;1653960 said:


> Not quite ready but I guess I'll mount a salter just to be safe. Thanks Ryan!


Not quite to that point, its just worth noting


----------



## procut

Hey guys, just checked in and saw I hadn't been on plowsite since June! Starting to get into snow mode here so I figured I should check plowsite. Anyways, had a really great summer busy as heck landscaping and still got to do a little traveling. I skimmed through the few pages of replies since I'd last been here and good to see a lot the "Regulars" are still active. I know I don't post in this thread a lot and being from Lansing I'm kind of the odd one out, but I'm on here pretty much everyday in the winter. Looking forward to another winter of plowing and plowsite!

- Andy


----------



## STEBOSSPLOWS

*MGIA Michigan Snow and Conference Expo*

The Michigan Snow show will get you in to the Snow mode, the show has both a conference and Expo with lots of new snow and ice equipment on display. Its at the Suburban Collection Showplace in Novi MI, Oct. 29th from 8;30am to 3;00pm. Michigan needs a Snow and Ice expo to bring all of our industry professionals together!


----------



## TJSNOW

TheXpress2002;1653959 said:


> Following a major pattern change mid next week. Indications are temps plummet beginning Wednesday with flakes flying by Friday. At this time no accumulation but dont be surprised to see some grassy surfaces covered.


Do I have to declair our first Code Red of the year????....xysport


----------



## STEBOSSPLOWS

bln;1653742 said:


> Thank you Express.
> 
> Does anybody have a Passenger side wing for A Boss 9.2 VXT?


I can sell you a new one? This is going to be extremely hard to find used, how bad is yours? We built a steel cage to straighten plow wings and reinforce them.


----------



## bln

Stebbossplows. Send a P.M. to me please so we can discuss this. The bracket on the bottom of the wing snapped off and there is some seperation occuring. I am interested to know if this will work, maybe the other wing can be reinforced (hole in the wing itself about 2' long.) Yes, I plow like I stole it.


----------



## caitlyncllc

Thought you were getting out? How is the insurance business?



bln;1653742 said:


> Thank you Express.
> 
> Does anybody have a Passenger side wing for A Boss 9.2 VXT?


----------



## bln

Hey Mark, The insurance biz is great. You can call me weird but I actually enjoy plowing. How have things been going for you?


----------



## First Responder

What should a sub be expected to be paid in the S.E. MI area? Own equipment. Own insurance (gl&work comp). 
I know it depends somewhat on type of equipment, experience, ect. Any input would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## firelwn82

First Responder;1654203 said:


> What should a sub be expected to be paid in the S.E. MI area? Own equipment. Own insurance (gl&work comp).
> I know it depends somewhat on type of equipment, experience, ect. Any input would be greatly appreciated.


$10/ft of your blade for pickup and plow. Not sure on much else though.


----------



## First Responder

firelwn82, I appreciate your input. Thank you!


----------



## terrapro

Could you guys tell me how much this would be worth? It's a 1988 3500 with a 350tbi. Heads rebuilt last fall and a long list of replaced parts. Thats an old Boss V hanging on the front. 
I dumped like $4-5 grand into over the last 2 years and it only gets a couple K per year put on it. Has 140K on it right now I believe.


----------



## terrapro

I told my Mayor I would ask to see if anyone knows anything about this.....

INFORMATION WANTED: Last night around 11:00pm, a Howell City resident was jumped and beaten up in an attempted robbery at the Latson-M-59 gas station. Attackers were in a red pick-up truck with a plow on the front, license plate CMU 1408ish or something close, and had a large woman sitting in the passenger seat. They tailgated the man all the way from Grand River to the gas station and may have come from one of the restaurants around Meijer.


----------



## firelwn82

Honestly sounds like a stolen plow truck. Only a jack wagon would be driving around with a plow right now.



terrapro;1654319 said:


> I told my Mayor I would ask to see if anyone knows anything about this.....
> 
> INFORMATION WANTED: Last night around 11:00pm, a Howell City resident was jumped and beaten up in an attempted robbery at the Latson-M-59 gas station. Attackers were in a red pick-up truck with a plow on the front, license plate CMU 1408ish or something close, and had a large woman sitting in the passenger seat. They tailgated the man all the way from Grand River to the gas station and may have come from one of the restaurants around Meijer.


----------



## terrapro

Funny I told him the same thing. About the plow being on anyway.

The victim says guy was white, bigger, stubble beard, dark short hair, around 5'10. Plow was red also. Report was filed with the State Police.


----------



## Do It All Do It Right

STEBOSSPLOWS;1654078 said:


> I can sell you a new one? This is going to be extremely hard to find used, how bad is yours? We built a steel cage to straighten plow wings and reinforce them.


any pics of the cages?


----------



## flykelley

Hi Guys
I have a older Downeaster 6 foot dump insert, she is rusty but no holes. Needs a good clean up and paint job. Also have a downeaster salter that takes the place of the tailgate. Also comes with a Karrier controler and harness. The insert has a two way cylinder. Looking to get $1500.00 for the whole lot. Pictures tomorrow. It may look rusty but they are both solid.

Mike
248-431-6443


----------



## caitlyncllc

firelwn82;1654211 said:


> $10/ft of your blade for pickup and plow. Not sure on much else though.


I don't know anybody that is gonna give you that much.


----------



## caitlyncllc

Brad - things are good. I enjoy plowing also. It's fun. For a little while. 
Did you sell that truck? You dealing with all the Obama-crap health insurance, or other kinds of insurance?


----------



## TheXpress2002

As I brought up last week, this upcoming week will be major transition week. Widespread freeze tomorrow night with flakes flying Tuesday night with the outlying areas in the mid 20's Ground temps will still be too warm for the precip to stick to pavement, but grassy areas could see some white stuff come Wednesday morning. High temps the rest of the week IMO will struggle to get into the mid 40's

Temps will remain well below normal for the foreseeable future and reinforcing cold shots will be one after another. Next shot for flakes will be late next weekend.


----------



## Patrick34

*Subs*

We are looking for snow sub-contractors if anyone is interested. Primarily commercial office buildings..... looking for subs with plow trucks. Auburn Hills & Rochester area. If interested, send over a PM, or feel free to call our office.

Timberland Landscape
Auburn Hills, MI
248.276.8800


----------



## thandrinos

selling fisher plow with mount fishstick and harness that was on an 02 silverado 2500hd

http://detroit.craigslist.org/wyn/pts/4143251564.html

734-775-7169


----------



## Frankland

****SUBCONTRACTORS NEEDED****

Looking for a few subcontractors to help maintain sites in Novi, Farmington, Southfield and Livonia.
Looking for the following for these sites:
-Loaders
-Back Hoes
-Skid Steers
-Sidewalk crews
-plow truck Operators
-salt trucks
-plow trucks

PM me or email me directly at [email protected]


----------



## Frankland

boss 9'2" v plow with wings or western wideout? looking to equip (4) 2013 f-350 super duties.... what would you run?


----------



## brandonslc

Frankland;1655245 said:


> boss 9'2" v plow with wings or western wideout? looking to equip (4) 2013 f-350 super duties.... what would you run?


Wideouts all the way !


----------



## firelwn82

caitlyncllc;1655078 said:


> I don't know anybody that is gonna give you that much.


I work for nothing less. I'm in business to make money. Not spend it all on ins,fuel,time,labor,equipt/maint and taxes or just to say I have a business.


----------



## firelwn82

brandonslc;1655375 said:


> Wideouts all the way !


Wideout all the way. Having 1 v might not be a bad idea. Just in case we ever did have a holy grail of storms and you had to bust open a lot. Other wise make them all wideouts.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Frankland;1655245 said:


> boss 9'2" v plow with wings or western wideout? looking to equip (4) 2013 f-350 super duties.... what would you run?


Have you considered the Fisher XLS? Trip edge is great, especially for these plows.

Either way, the expanding plow for your trucks, especially with all the crap you guys put up with on that side of the state with DOT.


----------



## ParksLandscaping

Got Snowplow Trucks?
Got Backhoes or Loaders?
Come have lunch on us…
SNOW SUBCONTRACTOR OPEN HOUSE
Friday, November 1, 2013, 12:00 - 3:00 p.m.

Parks Services is looking to develop new relationships to add to our existing network and growing snow business. We are looking for qualified subcontractors for full service sites, hourly rate equipment (loaders, backhoes, skid steers, plow trucks, sidewalk crews), and operators for our own loaders, plow trucks, and sidewalk crews. Earn competitive rates without having to chase your money!!!

PARKS SERVICES
1401 SOUTER
TROY, MI 48083
OFFICE 248-589-0000 FAX 248-589-6034
[email protected]
WWW.PARKSSERVICES.COM


----------



## TJSNOW

Mark Oomkes;1655432 said:


> Have you considered the Fisher XLS? Trip edge is great, especially for these plows.
> 
> Either way, the expanding plow for your trucks, especially with all the crap you guys put up with on that side of the state with DOT.


What????......Did you just recommend a DD product......:waving:...Have you been drinking....Moment of weakness.....:laughing:


----------



## PowersTree

ParksLandscaping;1655607 said:


> Got Snowplow Trucks?
> Got Backhoes or Loaders?
> Come have lunch on us…
> SNOW SUBCONTRACTOR OPEN HOUSE
> Friday, November 1, 2013, 12:00 - 3:00 p.m.
> 
> Parks Services is looking to develop new relationships to add to our existing network and growing snow business. We are looking for qualified subcontractors for full service sites, hourly rate equipment (loaders, backhoes, skid steers, plow trucks, sidewalk crews), and operators for our own loaders, plow trucks, and sidewalk crews. Earn competitive rates without having to chase your money!!!
> 
> PARKS SERVICES
> 1401 SOUTER
> TROY, MI 48083
> OFFICE 248-589-0000 FAX 248-589-6034
> [email protected]
> WWW.PARKSSERVICES.COM


I'd like to add that I have worked with Parks for three years now, and everything has been on the up and up with all dealings I have had with them. Guess I cant leave for the UP until after the meeting now.


----------



## BCE Outdoor

Ive got a coxreels hose reel that is electric rewind. We used it for 4 seasons for sprinkler blowouts but took it off of the compressor we got rid of this year. It has around 300' of 1/2 4000psi rated hose on it. The reel model number is 1125-4-500. if you are interested pm me an offer.


----------



## eatonpaving

TheXpress2002;1655112 said:


> As I brought up last week, this upcoming week will be major transition week. Widespread freeze tomorrow night with flakes flying Tuesday night with the outlying areas in the mid 20's Ground temps will still be too warm for the precip to stick to pavement, but grassy areas could see some white stuff come Wednesday morning. High temps the rest of the week IMO will struggle to get into the mid 40's
> 
> Temps will remain well below normal for the foreseeable future and reinforcing cold shots will be one after another. Next shot for flakes will be late next weekend.


snowing in kzoo now


----------



## eatonpaving

almost ready...unload tank and clean the inside and were ready to go.....


----------



## eatonpaving

*one badass truck*


----------



## P&M Landscaping

I don't know if its the cold air thats finally in place, or my new marketing strategy with shirts, but picking up work! Thumbs Up


----------



## TGS Inc.

*Trucks for sale*

If anyone is interested....I poested some trucks on the used equipment thread. I'm selling the following:

2 - 1993 International dumps
1999 F-250 4x4 with cracked frame
1993 F-350 diesel dually
1993 F-350 quad cab diesel
Western Pro Plow for 1999 F-250

Items are also in Detroit Craigs List

Thanks!!


----------



## TGS Inc.

*Looking for a sub in Ann Arbor*

I have 2 sites in Ann Arbor and 1 in Ypsilanti that I'm looking for a good sub for. You would be responsible for plowing, salting, sidewalks and sidewalk de-icing. Please PM me if you are interested. Sites range in size from .5 acres to 3 acres.

Thanks!

Wayne


----------



## Lightningllc

Snows falling


----------



## PowersTree

Anyone got a lead for a baby plow?? Im still on the hunt for a 6.5' Meyer for my s-blazer. Only need the blade.


----------



## bln

http://detroit.craigslist.org/wyn/grd/4085708023.html

Powerstree. Only a 6 footer but slap some wings on her.


----------



## terrapro

What's your guys bulk cost this year? Looks like mine is finally locked down at $70 with loads of 15ton. Not real impressed...
Atleast dragon melt went down to $7.50per bag for a pallet.
Jim whats a pallet of pink this year if I pick it up in Brighton?


----------



## Metro Lawn

Anyone know a place to buy bulk salt in eastern Dearborn ( Michigan & Schaefer area ) ?


----------



## BossPlowGuy04

PowersTree;1656190 said:


> Anyone got a lead for a baby plow?? Im still on the hunt for a 6.5' Meyer for my s-blazer. Only need the blade.


I have a 6.5 fisher your welcome to it. Looking to get $400 send me a pm if interested


----------



## procut

terrapro;1656599 said:


> What's your guys bulk cost this year? Looks like mine is finally locked down at $70 with loads of 15ton. Not real impressed...
> Atleast dragon melt went down to $7.50per bag for a pallet.
> Jim whats a pallet of pink this year if I pick it up in Brighton?


I was able to get it for $55.00 / ton + tax through Hammond Farms in Lansing / Dimondale. This was for a full train load, though. Best deal I've got in years.


----------



## Strictly Snow

terrapro;1656599 said:


> What's your guys bulk cost this year? Looks like mine is finally locked down at $70 with loads of 15ton. Not real impressed...
> Atleast dragon melt went down to $7.50per bag for a pallet.
> Jim whats a pallet of pink this year if I pick it up in Brighton?


$46.50 per ton thru Shemins. 50 ton min.


----------



## Do It All Do It Right

Metro Lawn;1656612 said:


> Anyone know a place to buy bulk salt in eastern Dearborn ( Michigan & Schaefer area ) ?


The salt mine.


----------



## vmike

*Michigan Sub Contractors Wanted!*

We are still looking for a few good sub contractors to work with. We could use help in the following areas:

-Metro Detroit
-St. Clair
-Troy
-Rochester Hills
-Down River
-Monroe
-Howell / Brighton
-Lansing

Plow Trucks, Salters, & Sidewalk Crews Wanted.

Bi-Weekly & Monthly Pay Schedules.

If interested please email me:
[email protected]


----------



## Metro Lawn

terrapro;1656599 said:


> What's your guys bulk cost this year? Looks like mine is finally locked down at $70 with loads of 15ton. Not real impressed...
> Atleast dragon melt went down to $7.50per bag for a pallet.
> Jim whats a pallet of pink this year if I pick it up in Brighton?


I thought I saw Angelo's advertising for $44 per ton plus freight...


----------



## Metro Lawn

Do It All Do It Right;1656677 said:


> The salt mine.


I meant a ton or two at a time.


----------



## BossPlowGuy04

Looking for someone to sub driveways to in Novi, Northville, and southlyon. Let me know if anyone can help out. I decided not to do residential driveways this year. shoot me a pm if interested.


----------



## BossPlowGuy04

Also if anyone is interested, I have a fisher 6.5 plow. Have mount and wiring, plow worked when i took it off the truck. Just need it gone $400


----------



## TJSNOW

Metro Lawn;1656918 said:


> I thought I saw Angelo's advertising for $44 per ton plus freight...


I saw that for train loads...Freight would add at least another $5 or more bucks a ton....

Compared to years past...Detroit salt mine has about a third on the ground as compared to last year...A couple of early storms and I smell price increase...


----------



## esshakim

*Sub-Contractor*

If anyone is looking for a reliable sub please feel free to contact me. I have 5 trucks ready for work. 4 Trucks that just plow and 2 of those four also salt, I have another truck that we use for walkway crews loaded with a crew shovels and snow blowers. Additonally I have a bobcat with pusher box and a ATV with plow. Looking to pickup some work in/around Southfield, Farmington Hill, West Bloomfield, Beverly Hills, Bingham Farms, Franklin, Bloomfield Hills and surrounding areas. We are family owned and operated just looking to pickup some extra work to keep my trucks busy this winter. Shoot me an email if your looking for a reliable sub for this winter [email protected]

Michael.


----------



## Metro Lawn

Anyone with a V plow or a machine with a pusher working in the 94 & Wyoming area that wants some side work, I have a job close by that pays $300 Takes about 3 hours with a truck and 2 with a 8-10 pusher.


----------



## brian12281

Truck for sale http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=148995


----------



## Bedell Mgmt.

Just imagine if all this rain was snow.... Thumbs Up

Perhaps a preview of mid December?


----------



## brandonslc

Looking for someone to use a skidsteer in Livonia with a push box if anyone knows someone ! Pm for details !


----------



## TheXpress2002

Bedell Mgmt.;1658619 said:


> Just imagine if all this rain was snow.... Thumbs Up
> 
> Perhaps a preview of mid December?


It should be interesting.....


----------



## bdryer

Hi everyone... Hard to believe we are entering November already! Hope everyone had a good season.

Looking for someone to maintain a small office building on the Waterford/White Lake border. Great customer of mine for a long time. Willing to give you full price as long as you're willing to sign a no compete agreement for landscape services (bed maintenance, lawn, plantings, etc.)

PM me for details, pricing.

Thanks guys.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

TheXpress2002;1658808 said:


> It should be interesting.....


I was kinda skeered you were going to say that.


----------



## bln

Mid December needs to be quiet, I have a little girl due then.


----------



## Atlas Outdoor

Hey all :waving: - I don't get on here much, but just wanted to get back in to the swing of winter with an introductory post. My name is Sam Gembel, and I own and operate Atlas Outdoor out of the Flint area. As much as snow pays the bills, I'm definitely not ready for the switch yet! It'll be here before we know it! 


Sam Gembel - Atlas Outdoor


----------



## magnatrac

I've seen you around. I saw the atlas outdoor jeep at big fish lake this summer and also on my way to get parts from atherton rd. sales. I'm out of ortonville so not to far away. I'm not ready for winter yet but it will be here soon enough !!!
,Shaun


----------



## Atlas Outdoor

magnatrac;1659970 said:


> I've seen you around. I saw the atlas outdoor jeep at big fish lake this summer and also on my way to get parts from atherton rd. sales. I'm out of ortonville so not to far away. I'm not ready for winter yet but it will be here soon enough !!!
> ,Shaun


Yep, That was mine! I just recently sold her and went back to a pickup! It was fun for a while, but just didn't have enough room for the fam, and the gas mileage SUCKED!

Not to mention carpal tunnel from waving at other jeeps all the time!


----------



## Lightningllc

Welcome mister atlas, now the fun has begun.


----------



## Atlas Outdoor

Lightningllc;1659975 said:


> Welcome mister atlas, now the fun has begun.


The Shig Man is in the building!


----------



## Lightningllc

Atlas Outdoor;1659977 said:


> The Shig Man is in the building!


Oh Sammy, this page is a fun one, hope your ready for a lot of info and entertainment.


----------



## Atlas Outdoor

Lightningllc;1659979 said:


> Oh Sammy, this page is a fun one, hope your ready for a lot of info and entertainment.


Oh I know, I used to be a post ***** on here back in the day when I worked for GrandScapes!

I'm Back! xysport


----------



## Lightningllc

Atlas Outdoor;1659980 said:


> Oh I know, I used to be a post ***** on here back in the day when I worked for GrandScapes!
> 
> I'm Back! xysport


Well welcome back. Hopefully no snow for 4 weeks, I need that just to get clean ups done


----------



## Atlas Outdoor

Lightningllc;1659981 said:


> Well welcome back. Hopefully no snow for 4 weeks, I need that just to get clean ups done


You and me both. Not to mention I need to get a week away in Florida before the fun starts!

2 solid weeks for cleanups and wrapping up some landscape projects and I think we'd be sittin good.


----------



## Lightningllc

Atlas Outdoor;1659985 said:


> You and me both. Not to mention I need to get a week away in Florida before the fun starts!
> 
> 2 solid weeks for cleanups and wrapping up some landscape projects and I think we'd be sittin good.


Amen, I need a vacation. Disney is calling my name.


----------



## Brian McDonald

*Plow and Salt sub contractors*

WH Canon is looking for several plow and salt trucks to sub contract with us for the upcoming season. Call our office @ 734-941-3900 and ask for Brian if you are interested, or you can e-mail me direct @[email protected][/EMAIL]


----------



## Lightningllc

Is this snow storm this week gonna hit us??? Express (ryan) Your thoughts


----------



## TheXpress2002

Lightningllc;1660174 said:


> Is this snow storm this week gonna hit us??? Express (ryan) Your thoughts


Rain and wind. Colder weekend


----------



## terrapro

I have a couple jobs in Howell and Brighton I don't want to do anymore. More geared towards a small operation like 1-2 truck company. Anyone know someone who wants them?


----------



## melver78

*f150*

Hi there l have a question maybe you can help me up ,, l`am trying to get a 2002 f150 4x4 but l would like to know if its a good truck for plowing or not l have just one parking lot account the rest are driveways,,, thanks in advance,,


----------



## TJSNOW

Brian McDonald;1660164 said:


> WH Canon is looking for several plow and salt trucks to sub contract with us for the upcoming season. Call our office @ 734-941-3900 and ask for Brian if you are interested, or you can e-mail me direct @[email protected][/EMAIL]


What areas are you looking for??


----------



## Superior L & L

Lightningllc;1660174 said:


> Is this snow storm this week gonna hit us??? Express (ryan) Your thoughts


Snow storm, dam it ! Knock it off. Way to much work to deal with snow. December 15th will be a good start for me


----------



## Superior L & L

Atlas Outdoor;1659980 said:


> Oh I know, I used to be a post ***** on here back in the day when I worked for GrandScapes!
> 
> I'm Back! xysport


R u allowed to type the word grandscapes in a public forum ?


----------



## TheXpress2002

Superior L & L;1660408 said:


> Snow storm, dam it ! Knock it off. Way to much work to deal with snow. December 15th will be a good start for me


Not completely sold on this yet... but following the November 15th thru the 17th time frame for the system that affected us on October 1st. Models just picked up the system today and show an interesting setup.


----------



## terrapro

Damn, I have a wedding that weekend.....


----------



## Mark Oomkes

TheXpress2002;1660623 said:


> Not completely sold on this yet... but following the November 15th thru the 17th time frame for the system that affected us on October 1st. Models just picked up the system today and show an interesting setup.


Keep not buying it.


----------



## DJC

melver78;1660271 said:


> Hi there l have a question maybe you can help me up ,, l`am trying to get a 2002 f150 4x4 but l would like to know if its a good truck for plowing or not l have just one parking lot account the rest are driveways,,, thanks in advance,,


One of my trucks is a 02 f150 with a super duty Boss with wings. I replaced one wheel bearing in the last 4 years and that has been it. A big storm it will be plowing for around 20 to 30 hrs. You will be just fine with it!!


----------



## TheXpress2002

So the Euro model picked up on a major pattern change a few days ago bringing cold air and throwing in a system with snow on the northside of it. Like I stated I was not on board with this because the other models had a blowtorch of 50 degree weather and no system. Well the other models have now done a 180 and show the colder air and snow for late next week which now slightly concerns me. If we were in January I will be all over this but still being a transition month of November this is a difficult call. 

What I am saying is if enough cold air makes its way down we have an interesting system next weekend.


----------



## Lightningllc

TheXpress2002;1661013 said:


> So the Euro model picked up on a major pattern change a few days ago bringing cold air and throwing in a system with snow on the northside of it. Like I stated I was not on board with this because the other models had a blowtorch of 50 degree weather and no system. Well the other models have now done a 180 and show the colder air and snow for late next week which now slightly concerns me. If we were in January I will be all over this but still being a transition month of November this is a difficult call.
> 
> What I am saying is if enough cold air makes its way down we have an interesting system next weekend.


If this comes true, I am beyond screwed, still have 305 cleanups to do.

I am trying to stay positive and not say I hate winter.


----------



## Bedell Mgmt.

I was talking with TCLA in his office about how it is too soon for this stuff when you posted this, Ryan. 

It's going to be a fun year.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

TheXpress2002;1661013 said:


> So the Euro model picked up on a major pattern change a few days ago bringing cold air and throwing in a system with snow on the northside of it. Like I stated I was not on board with this because the other models had a blowtorch of 50 degree weather and no system. Well the other models have now done a 180 and show the colder air and snow for late next week which now slightly concerns me. If we were in January I will be all over this but still being a transition month of November this is a difficult call.
> 
> What I am saying is if enough cold air makes its way down we have an interesting system next weekend.


Pretty sure I suggested for you to stop buying.


----------



## TheXpress2002

Mark Oomkes;1661398 said:


> Pretty sure I suggested for you to stop buying.


Hey now. Not screaming for a defcon. Just saying a warning shot is coming.

Cold breeds more cold and snow breeds more snow


----------



## redskinsfan34

For the love of God and all that's holy No snow talk yet!!! The leaves are not all down yet!!! Oh, by the way. Hi everyone. Hope you all had a good summer.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

TheXpress2002;1661418 said:


> Hey now. Not screaming for a defcon. Just saying a warning shot is coming.
> 
> Cold breeds more cold and snow breeds more snow


If I buy breakfast next time will that keep this talk away? 

Oh yeah, I was extremely thankful the Plymouth PD is not like the Deming, NM PD.

http://www.kob.com/article/stories/S3209305.shtml#.UnuP4uLBPTs

:laughing::laughing: Sort of.

Pretty sad on the other hand.


----------



## TheXpress2002

Mark Oomkes;1661429 said:


> If I buy breakfast next time will that keep this talk away?
> 
> Oh yeah, I was extremely thankful the Plymouth PD is not like the Deming, NM PD.
> 
> http://www.kob.com/article/stories/S3209305.shtml#.UnuP4uLBPTs
> 
> :laughing::laughing: Sort of.
> 
> Pretty sad on the other hand.


No wonder your traffic stop took so long.....


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Surprised I couldn't finish breakfast.


----------



## TheXpress2002

Mark Oomkes;1661440 said:


> Surprised I couldn't finish breakfast.


(In my best Paul Harvey voice)

We now know......the rest of the story


----------



## firelwn82

*Looking for a heads up...*

I'm wondering if anyone has work with or for this company. The company is called Center Management. They own quite a few commercial strip mall type places and there office is out of Birmingham. The main reason I'm having questions is because the president of the company is an attorney... Never trust an attorney lol.. My biggest question is do they pay???? This is there web page.. http://www.cms-red.com/


----------



## bdryer

Wow!! I asked for someone to help out with a client, and I was impressed with the response. So many of you willing to help out. Thank you!! 

I did find someone (from plowsite.com) to take care of my customer. 

Thank you to all who responded.


----------



## terrapro

Raised surfaces are iced up. Wood decks, vehicles, etc. Sidewalks seem to be dry for the most part if anyone was wondering.


----------



## Lightningllc

Well I slipped and fell on my stamp patio taking the puppy out this morning. Winters here!! 

IM CALLING DEFCON right now. I'm hurting send the salt trucks


----------



## redskinsfan34

I neglected to put down some salt on my truck's hood last night. It was pretty iced up this morning at 6.


----------



## Luther

Looking to team up with a sub plow truck or two in the Warren area.

PM me if you are interested and available.


----------



## TJSNOW

Lightningllc;1661840 said:


> Well I slipped and fell on my stamp patio taking the puppy out this morning. Winters here!!
> 
> IM CALLING DEFCON right now. I'm hurting send the salt trucks


No Defcons yet!!!......I am taking us to code Blue....


----------



## Mark Oomkes

TJSNOW;1662005 said:


> No Defcons yet!!!......I am taking us to code Blue....


As in the Blues Brothers?

Cool

Actually, with all the pink at TCLA we might need our very own code pink.


----------



## TJSNOW

Mark Oomkes;1662030 said:


> As in the Blues Brothers?
> 
> Cool
> 
> Actually, with all the pink at TCLA we might need our very own code pink.


As in Pabst BLUE Ribbon.....That's what I'm drinking tonite due to budget problems.....


----------



## flykelley

Lightningllc;1661840 said:


> Well I slipped and fell on my stamp patio taking the puppy out this morning. Winters here!!
> 
> IM CALLING DEFCON right now. I'm hurting send the salt trucks


Been there, hurts like hell!

Mike


----------



## Superior L & L

TJSNOW;1662044 said:


> As in Pabst BLUE Ribbon.....That's what I'm drinking tonite due to budget problems.....


Pbr dirty 30, priced less than a bag of chloride


----------



## TheXpress2002

ATM the moisture looks to be suppressed to our south (very uncommon for November) we could get barely clipped in some southern areas. Lake effect bands will set up as the system moves through Tuesday night


----------



## Lightningllc

Oh joy already, so much for clean ups.


----------



## TheXpress2002

TheXpress2002;1662304 said:


> ATM the moisture looks to be suppressed to our south (very uncommon for November) we could get barely clipped in some southern areas. Lake effect bands will set up as the system moves through Tuesday night


Correction....Monday night not Tuesday night


----------



## eatonpaving

TheXpress2002;1662569 said:


> Correction....Monday night not Tuesday night


i hope so ...i upped the angle on my spinner an i am dying to salt some hoods....


----------



## Lightningllc

eatonpaving;1662586 said:


> i hope so ...i upped the angle on my spinner an i am dying to salt some hoods....


I can hear it now Tuesday morning. Why is every car window broken and full of salt. SMH


----------



## firelwn82

Rain turn to snow is in the forecast for today. Who's ready for a salt run? I think the pavements still on the warm side for an accumulation but the grassy areas will look nice and sloppy.


----------



## Patrick34

*Plow Sub - Lake Orion, MI*

We are looking for a plow sub-contractor for 2 office buildings in Lake Orion, MI. If anyone works in that area and is interested, please send PM or feel free to call our office at 248.276.8800. Thanks.


----------



## Moonlighter

firelwn82;1663209 said:


> Rain turn to snow is in the forecast for today. Who's ready for a salt run? I think the pavements still on the warm side for an accumulation but the grassy areas will look nice and sloppy.


I just checked pavement temps here are 44 degrees, same with pavers. Snow is moving through early, should be just a reminder that winter is here!


----------



## MPM

Grass is starting to turn white in Clarkston!


----------



## eatonpaving

*snowing*

first flakes in Romulus.....


----------



## snowman6

Grass and cars have a dusting in Milford


----------



## Frankland

Anyone planning on salting tonight with temps in the 20s?


----------



## eatonpaving

frankland;1663455 said:


> anyone planning on salting tonight with temps in the 20s?


yep..............


----------



## snowman6

yep.


----------



## Lightningllc

snowman6;1663479 said:


> yep.


Does that say south Lyon.


----------



## Lightningllc

How is everyone handling contracts since 95% of them start on 11-15.


----------



## snowman6

Lightningllc;1663486 said:


> Does that say south Lyon.


Yeah l:salute:


----------



## terrapro

My steps are slippery but it's almost looking like it is drying out before it will freeze.....so don't know yet.


----------



## terrapro

Lightningllc;1663487 said:


> How is everyone handling contracts since 95% of them start on 11-15.


I'm not worried about mine. Some start the 1st of Nov anyway.


----------



## Luther

snowman6;1663479 said:


> yep.


Show off.

:waving:


----------



## Luther

Leafs will not be our friends tonight.


----------



## snowman6

TCLA;1663516 said:


> Leafs will not be our friends tonight.


Agreed!:salute:


----------



## eatonpaving

*good video*


----------



## Moonlighter

Frankland;1663455 said:


> Anyone planning on salting tonight with temps in the 20s?


The site check I do in around an hour will tell me, I hope not I am a little behind this year.


----------



## alternative

wind is drying everything up nicely...


----------



## Lightningllc

alternative;1663617 said:


> wind is drying everything up nicely...


Still wet over here. Hopefully it dries up


----------



## TheXpress2002

Wind is helping in Canton


----------



## TheXpress2002

After tonights call it what you want.... we are clear until early next week.


----------



## terrapro

Same here in Howell, still some shiny spots out there but I haven't found ice on walks or lots.


----------



## terrapro

TCLA;1663516 said:


> Leafs will not be our friends tonight.


Why do you say that Jim? Because they hold the water long enough to freeze?


----------



## Superior L & L

Just went and check 10-12 of our sites, 90% is dry. The balance is wet, but not icy. Temps are. 27 right now, I guess the ground is to warm. I'm probably going to check at 3:30 just in case


----------



## eatonpaving

Superior L & L;1663660 said:


> Just went and check 10-12 of our sites, 90% is dry. The balance is wet, but not icy. Temps are. 27 right now, I guess the ground is to warm. I'm probably going to check at 3:30 just in case


pavement temp on my road is 30 and the edges are starting to ice.....puddles are starting to ice in my drive...


----------



## eatonpaving

eatonpaving;1663664 said:


> pavement temp on my road is 30 and the edges are starting to ice.....puddles are starting to ice in my drive...


air temp is 26.....


----------



## eatonpaving

eatonpaving;1663665 said:


> air temp is 26.....


on my road 10 mins ago


----------



## terrapro

Concrete seems to be pretty much dry here, asphalt on the other hand has a lot of big wet puddles yet.....


----------



## Moonlighter

Just got in from Clarkston, Waterford & Pontiac site checks all is drying out no ice, sidewalks are all good too!


----------



## viper881

All dry over here with hardly any puddles. Another hour of this wind and will be completely dry.


----------



## TheXpress2002

Drove thru A2 into Plymouth into Livonia............nothing more than a couple puddles. Wind really helped out.


----------



## Luther

terrapro;1663648 said:


> Why do you say that Jim? Because they hold the water long enough to freeze?


Yup.

My driveway is covered in leafs. Nice and crunchy now.

Just like the others have said, things are drying up nicely thanks to the wind.


----------



## Luther

Found some nasty ice veins that needed attention here and there. Saw a hand few of others out doing the same. Selective salting.....but mostly dry.


----------



## Bedell Mgmt.

TCLA;1663785 said:


> Found some nasty ice veins that needed attention here and there. Saw a hand few of others out doing the same. Selective salting.....but mostly dry.


mostly dry indeed, with a healthy dose of crunchy leaves!


----------



## terrapro

Ehhh tracked down some frozen puddles and icy steps but that's about it. I didn't see anyone else out and only saw 1 other lot that was attended to...and is was a full app lol


----------



## terrapro

Why is my time messed up? Says my post was 7:57 but it's really 6:57?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

TheXpress2002;1663637 said:


> After tonights call it what you want.... we are clear until early next week.


??????????


----------



## BossPlowGuy04

Hey guys i need some help. Can any of you east side guys recommend a good honest auto shop that would work on a 2001 grand prix? The Chevy dealer told me that a bad tentioner pulley caused 3200 in damage and i want to get a second opinion. Any help would be great!!
thanks
alex


----------



## hogggman

Hey guys I am looking for a ultra mount truck side mount and wiring for a 97 f250 any body got anything or know some one. Had one lined up and waited to long. I also have a mount for an 01 Chevy 2500 if someone is interested or wants to trade. Thanks in advance


----------



## caitlyncllc

I am looking to get rid of my Boss 9'2" vee blade and my SnowEx 6000 spreader. 
Plow fits a '94 to '02 Dodge 1500, 2500, 3500. I have the truck side mounts, wiring and hand held controller. 
Spreader sits on treated 4x6's which make it real easy to load/unload with pallet forks on a loader. It also has a 70 gallon tank on the front for a pre-wet system that I have not completely finished. 
Both units were completely tore down and repainted before the season last year. 
I am looking to get a plow/mount/wires/controller for a 04 Dodge 2500. I am really looking for another Vee, but might go for a wide out. 
Let me know if your interested or if you have a plow I'm looking for. 
Thanks


----------



## Allor Outdoor

hogggman;1664161 said:


> Hey guys I am looking for a ultra mount truck side mount and wiring for a 97 f250 any body got anything or know some one. Had one lined up and waited to long. I also have a mount for an 01 Chevy 2500 if someone is interested or wants to trade. Thanks in advance


Hogggman....call me. Might be able to work something out with you! 248-930-4526


----------



## procut

caitlyncllc;1664176 said:


> I am looking to get rid of my Boss 9'2" vee blade and my SnowEx 6000 spreader.
> Plow fits a '94 to '02 Dodge 1500, 2500, 3500. I have the truck side mounts, wiring and hand held controller.
> Spreader sits on treated 4x6's which make it real easy to load/unload with pallet forks on a loader. It also has a 70 gallon tank on the front for a pre-wet system that I have not completely finished.
> Both units were completely tore down and repainted before the season last year.
> I am looking to get a plow/mount/wires/controller for a 04 Dodge 2500. I am really looking for another Vee, but might go for a wide out.
> Let me know if your interested or if you have a plow I'm looking for.
> Thanks


What are you looking to get for the Snowex?


----------



## Green Glacier

if anyone is interested in a buyers v box heres one

http://detroit.craigslist.org/wyn/for/4188437409.html.


----------



## Charles

terrapro;1663816 said:


> Why is my time messed up? Says my post was 7:57 but it's really 6:57?


You need to go to My Account at the top of the page. Then to Edit Options. Then to Time Zone. I manually change mine when the time changes. Now I have it on Automatically detect DST


----------



## Metro Lawn

caitlyncllc;1664176 said:


> I am looking to get rid of my Boss 9'2" vee blade and my SnowEx 6000 spreader.
> Plow fits a '94 to '02 Dodge 1500, 2500, 3500. I have the truck side mounts, wiring and hand held controller.
> Spreader sits on treated 4x6's which make it real easy to load/unload with pallet forks on a loader. It also has a 70 gallon tank on the front for a pre-wet system that I have not completely finished.
> Both units were completely tore down and repainted before the season last year.
> I am looking to get a plow/mount/wires/controller for a 04 Dodge 2500. I am really looking for another Vee, but might go for a wide out.
> Let me know if your interested or if you have a plow I'm looking for.
> Thanks


Just a note: the 2002 1500 is the new style truck (same as your 2004) and that mount wont work


----------



## Metro Lawn

BossPlowGuy04;1664084 said:


> Hey guys i need some help. Can any of you east side guys recommend a good honest auto shop that would work on a 2001 grand prix? The Chevy dealer told me that a bad tentioner pulley caused 3200 in damage and i want to get a second opinion. Any help would be great!!
> thanks
> alex


Alex, call Dave at D&P Auto 586-498-8980 he is honest and a great shop He works on all my stuff.


----------



## caitlyncllc

Metro Lawn;1664317 said:


> Just a note: the 2002 1500 is the new style truck (same as your 2004) and that mount wont work


So the old mount will fit a '94 to a 01?


----------



## caitlyncllc

procut;1664222 said:


> What are you looking to get for the Snowex?


$1,800. With controller, wires, and lid. The whole sha-bam.


----------



## Metro Lawn

caitlyncllc;1664327 said:


> So the old mount will fit a '94 to a 01?


Yes and it will also work on the 2002 2500 and 3500


----------



## dgroechel

Anybody interested in a 2007 dodge ram 2500? 148k quad cab. Hemi. New brakes, hubs, and tires. Going to put it up in the next two weeks. Just seeing if there's any interest now.


----------



## Plow Solutions

*Looking for subs*

Looking for subs with own equimpment (Plow trucks - Salters -Loaders) for areas in Warren , Sterling Heights , Utica , Clinton Twp. Please respond with a PM.


----------



## eatonpaving

*ultra mount*

need some help, my ultra mount wont lift more than a foot....a frame hits the stops, is their an adjustment that fixes this problem....new to ultra mounts....looks to be a few holes for adjustment...thanks..


----------



## Lightningllc

Holy tornados in Illinois. Tons of damage kinda weird for November.


----------



## Metro Lawn

eatonpaving;1666072 said:


> need some help, my ultra mount wont lift more than a foot....a frame hits the stops, is their an adjustment that fixes this problem....new to ultra mounts....looks to be a few holes for adjustment...thanks..


Randy,
It looks like someone rigged that set up together. The plow is set too far back (reason it is hitting and you can see the the lift chain is not straight it is actually gulling back towards the truck) Need to move the entire plow attachment point forward about 6" from what I can see in the pictures.
John


----------



## terrapro

Lightningllc;1666118 said:


> Holy tornados in Illinois. Tons of damage kinda weird for November.


Yah no kidding! I had a bunch of friends in town from Iowa and they had to drive through that crap today to get home


----------



## thandrinos

TheXpress2002;1650601 said:


> Before I throw this post out there I wanted to take a moment to say I am more than willing to discuss, explain, tone down, etc etc... any post relating to any weather post with a simple PM. I really don't care for the headaches that we have had in past years because it is not fair to everyone here....
> 
> Well with the first major snow system impacting the country it is interesting to note when the first system like this hits. I have posted in the past about trends and cycles, I think this system should start our cycle into a change in the weather pattern. Not that I follow it in stone but what is called the LRC or the Lezak Recurring Cycle usually will start with a system like this and the same pattern of unsettled weather with reoccur 45-50 days later. If we notice the dry trend that we have been in for the past 2 weeks with now this system moving through it can be expected to see the same type of system around the 19th-22nd of November then around Jan 6th-9th then Feb 23rd-26th then April 12th-15th. Now with all of that being said the strength of the system and the overall temps will play a role in what form of precipitation falls but you get the idea of how this can translate into how things can be managed. So note these systems now and after we reach the end of the first cycle (mid to late November) it will give us a good idea how the rest of the winter could play out.


^^ some one hit the nail on the head...


----------



## TheXpress2002

thandrinos;1666296 said:


> ^^ some one hit the nail on the head...


Magic crystal 8 ball is right once and awhile. Off by a day but close enough 47 days out....... ;-) So if you follow this trend the magic number this winter will be 47

Should be a quiet week, one minor system Friday night with a few flakes. Beginning next weekend the fun really looks to begin. Artic Air unloads with sub freezing highs Saturday with an active southern jet. Thanksgiving week looks very busy....at this time


----------



## hosejockey4506

Any one know of any sod farms still cutting I need 50 yards to finish a job.


----------



## TheXpress2002

hosejockey4506;1666477 said:


> Any one know of any sod farms still cutting I need 50 yards to finish a job.


try new lawn sod farm

(734) 481-0033


----------



## eatonpaving

Metro Lawn;1666269 said:


> Randy,
> It looks like someone rigged that set up together. The plow is set too far back (reason it is hitting and you can see the the lift chain is not straight it is actually gulling back towards the truck) Need to move the entire plow attachment point forward about 6" from what I can see in the pictures.
> John


thanks, i will take it apart and see what i can do..thanks.


----------



## MPM

eatonpaving;1666491 said:


> thanks, i will take it apart and see what i can do..thanks.


if you need any brackets made let me know, I may be able to help you out, I work at a laser cutting shop


----------



## Superior L & L

hosejockey4506;1666477 said:


> Any one know of any sod farms still cutting I need 50 yards to finish a job.


Debucks in Davison is still cutting. You sometimes have to wait till noon before they can cut, but they are still open


----------



## eatonpaving

mpm;1666673 said:


> if you need any brackets made let me know, i may be able to help you out, i work at a laser cutting shop


will do...


----------



## TheXpress2002

Looking at a system at the end of the week. Things will start out as rain late Thursday night through Friday with a changeover to snow Friday night. There should not be much in the way of accumulation for areas south of M59 but north of that has a shot at some snow totaling around an inch. Following the system cold air will take hold and there is a likelihood of a good lake effect snow event Saturday and Saturday night for the entire area with a salting event. 

Focus then turns to early next week with a clipper system that could give us our first best shot at accumulating snow area wide.


----------



## TGS Inc.

*Sounds good Ryan!*

Sounds good to me Ryan!! Love November snow billing!:waving:


----------



## Lightningllc

I still have landscape and cleanups too do. Oh fun.


----------



## Bedell Mgmt.

I second having too many clean ups, etc left to do... 

But greatly appreciate you confirming my fears, Xpress  :waving:

Did anyone else catch the Wings game? :realmad:


----------



## Mark Oomkes

TheXpress2002;1667073 said:


> Looking at a system at the end of the week. Things will start out as rain late Thursday night through Friday with a changeover to snow Friday night. There should not be much in the way of accumulation for areas south of M59 but north of that has a shot at some snow totaling around an inch. Following the system cold air will take hold and there is a likelihood of a good lake effect snow event Saturday and Saturday night for the entire area with a salting event.
> 
> Focus then turns to early next week with a clipper system that could give us our first best shot at accumulating snow area wide.


You remember our convo last night?

I took a peak at the foreguess discussion, and guess what they are saying now?



> THE FIRST SURGE OF ARCTIC AIR MOVES IN FRIDAY NIGHT AND STAYS OVER
> THE GREAT LAKES REGION INTO SUNDAY. TYPICALLY THIS TIME OF THE YEAR
> THIS RESULTS IN CONSIDERABLE LAKE EFFECT SNOW. HOWEVER DUE TO THE
> WINDS BEING MAINLY FROM THE NORTH...THIS PART OF MI IS NOT
> FORECASTED TO SEE SIGNIFICANT SNOWFALL.


The NSA must have passed my thoughts along to the NWS. :laughing:


----------



## TheXpress2002

Mark Oomkes;1667343 said:


> You remember our convo last night?
> 
> I took a peak at the foreguess discussion, and guess what they are saying now?
> 
> The NSA must have passed my thoughts along to the NWS. :laughing:


.........lol


----------



## P&M Landscaping

I just took delivery of my new truck, and can't get the plow and salter installed until next Monday! Snow can wait another week....


----------



## cgrappler135

Hey guys, just wondering if anybody has, or knows anybody that has an 8 foot bed for a 2003 f350 or even a flatbed that would fit a single rear wheel truck for sale? Also looking for another vbox? Thanks


----------



## Red Bull Junkie

I have a Saltdogg SHPE 6000 that has been lightly used- equipped with an LS2 pre-wet system. Almost $12k new, asking $6k or best. Also have a 2000 Kodiak 7500 with hydraulic dump flatbed, 3126 Cat, 12k lb. rugby winch (front mounted), 4 door crew cab, 27,900 GVWR, hydraulic brakes. Truck only has 36,000 miles, make an offer. Text 734-255-five003 for pics. 

-Justin


----------



## Red Bull Junkie

Kodiak 7500


----------



## brandonslc

I know this is the wrong place to post this, but I would like to sell this to someone local, or that I know. I have a 2000 f250 extended cab 4x4 xlt 7.3 diesel with a boss rt3 straight plow 7'6. Truck is solid except the can corners and wheel wells. It has 110,000 miles. New oil pan, front lock out, ball joints, u joints. Only reason I'm selling it is because I'm getting 2 new box trucks next week. I installed the plow last winter and only time it was used was to push snow away from sidewalks since my sidewalk guys used the truck. The plow is solid, but has some rust on it. I took the light bar off of it. Looking to get $5,800. Would like gone by this weekend ! Give me a call or text for more details Thanks, Brandon
313 304 6719


----------



## Green Glacier

cgrappler135;1667720 said:


> Hey guys, just wondering if anybody has, or knows anybody that has an 8 foot bed for a 2003 f350 or even a flatbed that would fit a single rear wheel truck for sale? Also looking for another vbox? Thanks


I have 2004 Buyers

http://detroit.craigslist.org/wyn/for/4188437409.html


----------



## Turf Guy

brandonslc;1668222 said:


> I know this is the wrong place to post this, but I would like to sell this to someone local, or that I know. I have a 2000 f250 extended cab 4x4 xlt 7.3 diesel with a boss rt3 straight plow 7'6. Truck is solid except the can corners and wheel wells. It has 110,000 miles. New oil pan, front lock out, ball joints, u joints. Only reason I'm selling it is because I'm getting 2 new box trucks next week. I installed the plow last winter and only time it was used was to push snow away from sidewalks since my sidewalk guys used the truck. The plow is solid, but has some rust on it. I took the light bar off of it. Looking to get $5,800. Would like gone by this weekend ! Give me a call or text for more details Thanks, Brandon
> 313 304 6719


Any pics of it? Always looking for good used diesel trucks!


----------



## bln

Anyone looking to pick up an account in Westland/Romulus? If so P.M. I Plow 3 sites for the company and they want me to handle this one but it is just too far and would be more then I'm willing to handle.


----------



## brandonslc

Turf Guy;1668551 said:


> Any pics of it? Always looking for good used diesel trucks!


My phone won't let me post pics on here. Text me and I will send them to you 313 304 6719


----------



## terrapro

Not getting my hopes up(especially since I need to finish a few more cleanups) but their saying snow maybe today?


----------



## terrapro

Uhhh nevermind I think I'm going to start moving. Starting to cover totally.


----------



## snowman6

Coming down pretty good in Milford


----------



## Lightningllc

Holy hell it's covering up good in Brighton


----------



## Superior L & L

Had crews come in to do clean ups today, changed to a full salt run !!!lots are half covered and slick


----------



## Lightningllc

We are still doing cleanups.


----------



## terrapro

Only did half the route, snow was disappearing as quick as it came down.


----------



## TheXpress2002

First run of the short term models have come in and have a completely different solution for SE Mich. This trend needs to be watched closely for the Monday Tuesday timeframe. All previous solutions have the system riding up the east coast and now have the system west of the Appalachians. 

Again not saying this is going to happen but just following the new developments closely as I posted about a week ago of this possibility of first measurable snow.


----------



## TheXpress2002

TheXpress2002;1668949 said:


> First run of the short term models have come in and have a completely different solution for SE Mich. This trend needs to be watched closely for the Monday Tuesday timeframe. All previous solutions have the system riding up the east coast and now have the system west of the Appalachians.
> 
> Again not saying this is going to happen but just following the new developments closely as I posted about a week ago of this possibility of first measurable snow.


....now the latest Euro model jumped 500 miles west...

If the next few runs continue to show this things become very interesting and concerning


----------



## snowman6

Thanks for the update Ryan. It would be nice to get the first push over with.


----------



## firelwn82

Thanks for the update as always Ryan. I'm ready for winter.


----------



## wondo

Maybe going out on a limb but does anyone have a meyer classic EZ mount for a 99-04 super duty? Mine found a stump two tracking up north this summer and I think it might be easier to replace it than try and straighten it out. Preferably with the hoop in it.


----------



## firelwn82

Thanks for the updates as always Ryan. I'm ready for snow.


----------



## Bedell Mgmt.

Everything Is Covered At Beck and m14


----------



## terrapro

We are definitely getting another shot here. Doesn't look like it is covering but ehh it's dark and getting colder so guess well see.


----------



## Luther

Parts of Wixom and South Lyon covered.


----------



## Lightningllc

Milford, new hudson, south Lyon have a light dusting. Blowing around alottle


----------



## TheXpress2002

Lightningllc;1669106 said:


> Milford, new hudson, south Lyon have a light dusting. Blowing around alottle


Is that inbetween a lot and a little.....lol....just messing with you


----------



## Lightningllc

TheXpress2002;1669115 said:


> Is that inbetween a lot and a little.....lol....just messing with you


Alottle. My new word, where is my auto-correct.

Better lay off the bottle might have to go out tonight.


----------



## terrapro

Lake effect band coming from the north huh? Sitting basically right on me. NOAA says 1am for stop time...Long night I am guessing.


----------



## TGS Inc.

Nothing here in Dearborn but an empty Labatts...


----------



## TheXpress2002

Good band between A2 and Ypsi.


----------



## terrapro

Yeah called my supplier earlier and they should be open at 9 tonight...so now.


----------



## alpha01

Picking up a Salt dogg 1.5 yd poly from Angelos Monday and was considering installing it myself. Wondering if you guys have installed one yourselves and if its easy enough to install on my own.


----------



## brandonslc

alpha01;1669163 said:


> Picking up a Salt dogg 1.5 yd poly from Angelos Monday and was considering installing it myself. Wondering if you guys have installed one yourselves and if its easy enough to install on my own.


Very easy !!!


----------



## MPM

alpha01;1669163 said:


> Picking up a Salt dogg 1.5 yd poly from Angelos Monday and was considering installing it myself. Wondering if you guys have installed one yourselves and if its easy enough to install on my own.


Just installed a 2yd box in my truck, 3hrs with removing old harness from western 1000 and doing wood on the floor so it doesnt move


----------



## alpha01

Was just going through the installation packet.... They have wiring for a utility light off the wiring harness. Does that mean the light will only turn on when salter is "on". Can't have light turned on while plowing? Would I have to install separate wiring for utility lights for plowing?


----------



## MPM

alpha01;1669200 said:


> Was just going through the installation packet.... They have wiring for a utility light off the wiring harness. Does that mean the light will only turn on when salter is "on". Can't have light turned on while plowing? Would I have to install separate wiring for utility lights for plowing?


Yes it only comes on with the controller turned on. Deff buy the remote grease kit they have for the front bearing, really easy to install and makes it very easy to grease.


----------



## TheXpress2002

if you have sites in Ypsilanti to Ann Arbor it is an absolute skating rink with everything completely covered


----------



## 06clarkd

wondering if anyone knows what the intentions are at angelos in wixom figured they'd be open for parts and salt today but closed at 1 not opening again till Monday. i guess i thought this was the 24 hour season for them i have 2 salters down and they have the parts i need hope im not SOL till monday when the snow hits:crying:


----------



## eatonpaving

TheXpress2002;1669210 said:


> if you have sites in Ypsilanti to Ann Arbor it is an absolute skating rink with everything completely covered


anything in canton


----------



## TheXpress2002

eatonpaving;1669230 said:


> anything in canton


south of Geddes


----------



## eatonpaving

TheXpress2002;1669234 said:


> south of Geddes


thanks...
//////


----------



## RMGLawn

Any reports at Geddes and Canton Center?


----------



## TGS Inc.

Just drove Michigan Ave. from Dearborn to Canton. No snow until about Beck. Anything West of Beck may need attention.


----------



## TheXpress2002

A2 is in really bad shape it is a heavy salting


----------



## RMGLawn

TGS Inc.;1669250 said:


> Just drove Michigan Ave. from Dearborn to Canton. No snow until about Beck. Anything West of Beck may need attention.


Thank you!!!


----------



## Tscape

Dexter is clean


----------



## terrapro

I just got back in, Howell is an absolute salt for sure. Finishing up walks in the AM....well early morning after a brief nap.


----------



## TheXpress2002

just finished the route anything west of the beck road and east of Ann Arbor saline road north of 94 and south of M 14 needs attention


----------



## terrapro

I could do this all winter, even if it is COOOLD as hell!


----------



## gunsworth

This is wonderful, was planning to install some trees tomorrow, dont think its gonna work...


----------



## Superior L & L

gunsworth;1669440 said:


> This is wonderful, was planning to install some trees tomorrow, dont think its gonna work...


I have a crew heading back to ypsi tomorrow to hopefully wrap up a couple of paver walkways. This weather is not helping me hit this years finish line.


----------



## Lightningllc

We have a 220 sq ft patio to start tomorrow, finish 43 cleanups, a landscape light project. 

I have a feeling today is the end to the landscape season.


----------



## terrapro

I don't know the ground was still soft this morning. It would be nice to finish a few things up.


----------



## eatonpaving

looking at the radar it looks like the same stuff is moving this way tonight...if it holds together


----------



## terrapro

I'm not seeing it happen. Could be though, tis the season to be getting up every morning to check anyway.


----------



## TheXpress2002

Winds will begin to change direction over night ending the lake effect snow. Tomorrow snow will begin late afternoon and should be done around midnight. Focus then turns to midweek and if the system tracks NW.


----------



## firelwn82

What are we looking at for accumulations?


----------



## TheXpress2002

firelwn82;1669789 said:


> What are we looking at for accumulations?


We have quite a bit of dry air in place that needs to be over come tomorrow. If the lower levels saturate quick folks south of M59 could see around an inch tomorrow afternoon into the evening.


----------



## firelwn82

And nothing north of 59?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

TheXpress2002;1669868 said:


> *We have quite a bit of dry air in place that needs to be over come tomorrow*. If the lower levels saturate quick folks south of M59 could see around an inch tomorrow afternoon into the evening.


You ain't kidding.

Looking at the reporting stations and who is actually getting snow vs what we are seeing on the radar is amazing. Looks like Madison, WI is the closest as of right now.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Red Alert!!!!!!!!!!!!

We need Madsen to call a Defcon 1 or 5 or whatever.

Snowpacolypse is here!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Looks like we'll at least get a full salt run out of this one.


----------



## redskinsfan34

Mark Oomkes;1670124 said:


> Red Alert!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> We need Madsen to call a Defcon 1 or 5 or whatever.
> 
> Snowpacolypse is here!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Looks like we'll at least get a full salt run out of this one.


I was just about to ask if you've been day drinking. Then I saw in your profile where you are. Agreed. Red alert! Red alert! You should start pre-salting all truck hoods immediately.


----------



## TheXpress2002

we just can't get the lower levels to saturate. The only chance we have is with the band back around Chicago. You can see the snow at about a thousand feet flying


----------



## Mark Oomkes

TheXpress2002;1670200 said:


> we just can't get the lower levels to saturate. The only chance we have is with the band back around Chicago. You can see the snow at about a thousand feet flying


Weird, cuz I'm only 6' off the ground and I can see it flying right in front of me.


----------



## TheXpress2002

Mark Oomkes;1670203 said:


> Weird, cuz I'm only 6' off the ground and I can see it flying right in front of me.


you are giving yourself too much credit 5'10"

speaking for those that don't live in a sandbox


----------



## Mark Oomkes

TheXpress2002;1670206 said:


> you are giving yourself too much credit 5'10"
> 
> speaking for those that don't live in a sandbox


I was sitting my truck. My Tonka for my sandbox.

I was all of 6' off the ground. Thumbs Up


----------



## MPM

Flurries in Wixom, blowing around pretty good


----------



## EternityEnds

Anyone have eyes on the novi / Livonia area? Few flurries down here in Dearborn but not even enough to show up on parked cars.


----------



## TheXpress2002

Mark Oomkes;1670254 said:


> I was sitting my truck. My Tonka for my sandbox.
> 
> I was all of 6' off the ground. Thumbs Up


Ugly color.....do something about that....lol


----------



## terrapro

Darn, is that it for me tonight...I just had barely a flurry now nothing.


----------



## CSC Contracting

Fox just said "nothing more than a dusting"


----------



## terrapro

Well back to cleanups...


----------



## procut

Not a thing in St. Johns / Lansing. It's funny as the local news stations were hyping it all day yesterday, "accumulating snow", "slick travel conditions for your way home"


----------



## TheXpress2002

we are starting to cover in canton


----------



## EternityEnds

salt worthy yet or something to wait on? Just some flurries here in dearborn. little bit of blowing snow on the ground but nothing sticking.


----------



## TheXpress2002

EternityEnds;1670343 said:


> salt worthy yet or something to wait on? Just some flurries here in dearborn. little bit of blowing snow on the ground but nothing sticking.


My road is covered. Ypsi cams are also covered


----------



## terrapro

Dang I missed out on this storm, have fun guys!


----------



## TGS Inc.

Dearborn starting to cover over...


----------



## EternityEnds

Anyone have a report on Livonia area. I know this stuff was kinda spotty.


----------



## Superior L & L

TheXpress2002;1670345 said:


> My road is covered. Ypsi cams are also covered


Last year I remember for something like a week straight the ypsi canton corridor got lake effect and EVERYONE else got nothing


----------



## cgrappler135

EternityEnds;1670362 said:


> Anyone have a report on Livonia area. I know this stuff was kinda spotty.


Im in Livonia and everything around me is bone dry. Gonna head out in an hour and check my south Livonia stuff.


----------



## TheXpress2002

From Plymouth/Ann Arbor Road south to 94 needs attention


----------



## goinggreen

Freezing rain in Lansing


----------



## bln

Cgrappler135, What did you find in South Livonia?


----------



## terrapro

Yep I'm getting some heavy mist right now in Howell. Now NOAA says freezing drizzle.Not quite a drizzle but enough to make tonight possibly interesting.


----------



## procut

Freezing mist here. Things are getting slick - will be a salting for sure. Must just be because it's the first event of the year, but I'm excited to out salting, lol.


----------



## terrapro

It will have do more then sneeze for me to get out there, my lots are white with salt already.


----------



## Metro Lawn

Anyone know if the salt place at Michigan and Inkster is open tonight?


----------



## hosejockey4506

Rain currently in fenton


----------



## Do It All Do It Right

Metro Lawn;1670528 said:


> Anyone know if the salt place at Michigan and Inkster is open tonight?


Tgs and Frank's have a place right in the area.I know Tgs is open for sure.


----------



## Metro Lawn

Do It All Do It Right;1670592 said:


> Tgs and Frank's have a place right in the area.I know Tgs is open for sure.


Frank's was open. Thanks for the info. Wayne, thanks for the PM.


----------



## Lightningllc

What is everyone seeing out there.


----------



## Superior L & L

Lightningllc;1670605 said:


> What is everyone seeing out there.


Freezing rain up here . Everything north of Fenton is a sheet of ice


----------



## GimmeSnow!!

Rain just started about an hour ago, slicking up in white lake, Waterford, Pontiac, Clarkston so far. It looks like everyone's just getting started. Road commission is doing intersections at least, not seeing much on the roads.


----------



## terrapro

Nothing seems to be going on here. Its just barely wet.


----------



## GimmeSnow!!

Yeah, it was still drizzling when I posted. I stepped in a lot (newer asphalt) it was slick, saw rcoc doing intersections, saw a truck at the salt yard, stopped at the gas station and they deemed it necessary to put down sidewalk salt, went back to the salt yard and he said three people had been in this morning. That said, nobody else is salting lots, ( I've seen a few guys driving around trying to justify it) older asphalt and concrete seems fine, I'm checking a couple more lots but I may have just jumped the gun on this one.


----------



## Lightningllc

My truck had drizzle on it but everything else is fine in Brighton, south Lyon.


----------



## caitlyncllc

Ryan - Weather.com says 1-2" on Thursday....
Besides it being a holiday - which makes the chance of snow go up 500% because it is illegal to spend a holiday with the family, what's your thought?
thanks


----------



## snowman6

Very very light blowing snow in Milford. But enough to see your tire tracks in low traffic areas


----------



## goinggreen

Anyone have a push spreader for salt for sale. The boss tried using his scotts spreader today not a good plan. Let me know what you got


----------



## terrapro

Spend the dough and get a decent one. You will have it for a few years instead of half a season.


----------



## goinggreen

I would if it was my money I just want a tailgate spreader for my truck. but he wants to be cheap right now.


----------



## terrapro

Whats it for just walks? Or are you trying to do small lots?


----------



## goinggreen

terrapro;1671105 said:


> Whats it for just walks? Or are you trying to do small lots?


We have one gas station we plow and salt the lot.


----------



## terrapro

If your just doing walks with walk salt any spreader will pretty much do but if you want to spread bulk your'e going to have to get one in the $300-$400+ range with a full opening. You should be able to pick up a used tailgate salter for a couple hundred, if you aren't doing walks just look for those.


----------



## Moonlighter

I got very light snow, blowing on the roads and walks nothing icing up yet.


----------



## hosejockey4506

Where can you get salt in Brighton area beachamps is not open for some reason.


----------



## bln

Tcla's place, Stone depot in South Lyon


----------



## hosejockey4506

They showed up right when we were pulling out. 

Lots of peod sleeping through this one


----------



## Lightningllc

Novi. Wixom. New hudson. Plymouth. NORTHVILLE Farmington all clear. 

Brighton west and north needs a salting.


----------



## Luther

Thanks Justin!

Yeah, Great Deal Products in Brighton is and has been open. Angelo's is not...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

caitlyncllc;1671023 said:


> Ryan - Weather.com says 1-2" on Thursday....
> Besides it being a holiday - which makes the chance of snow go up 500% because it is illegal to spend a holiday with the family, what's your thought?
> thanks


LOL, sort of.

Trying to make heads or tails of it too. The local NTAC's have showers\maybe light accumulations tomorrow, the NWS NTAC's have us for 2". BIG difference.


----------



## terrapro

Yeah lots of people slept through this one wth! As I was coming home guys were just starting.
Nice and easy, like I said before I could do this alllllll winter long. I'm at 4 salts now and it's not even December


----------



## terrapro

Weather.com says snow tonight going into tomorrow, NOAA says snow tomorrow going into tomorrow night...hmmm


----------



## TGS Inc.

Ahhhh nothing like leaving for Florida with a very small percentage chance of snow to then have it gain momentum now that I'm getting comfortable poolside!! 

Decisions decisions... Just a salting please (at best!)


----------



## Patrick34

*Plow Sub Work*

Just picked up three additional properties... looking for a couple sub-contractor plow trucks if anyone is interested.

Two sites next door to each other in Auburn Hills. Five total acres between the two sites. These are commercial office buildings.

One site in Clarkston, commercial office building, 2.5 acres.

If anyone is interested, please send PM or feel free to call me at 248.276.8802. Thanks.


----------



## P&M Landscaping

Finally got my new truck all rigged up! I need a vibrator for my tailgate salter, does anyone happen to have one laying around before I go get a new one?


----------



## brandonslc

P&M Landscaping;1671392 said:


> Finally got my new truck all rigged up! I need a vibrator for my tailgate salter, does anyone happen to have one laying around before I go get a new one?


Did commercial put that plow on? Thought I saw it there. Also I have a used tailgate spreader with a vibrator on it f you want cheap. Pm me


----------



## procut

Nice truck Pete! Wish that had my name on the door, lol.


----------



## P&M Landscaping

brandonslc;1671521 said:


> Did commercial put that plow on? Thought I saw it there. Also I have a used tailgate spreader with a vibrator on it f you want cheap. Pm me


Thanks for the comments! I had complete hitch in Southgate put my plow on. They did a great job in the install.


----------



## EternityEnds

Anyone hearing anything about snow tomorrow for thanksgiving? I've read 4 different forecasts (NOAA, accuweather,wunderground, and weather channel) and they all told me different things. from a dusting to up to 2" possible. I think i should have been a weather man. Cause if i was wrong at work this much i would have been fired by now.


----------



## goinggreen

brandonslc;1671521 said:


> Did commercial put that plow on? Thought I saw it there. Also I have a used tailgate spreader with a vibrator on it f you want cheap. Pm me


How much do you want for the spreader


----------



## CSP#1

We are looking for a few plow trucks to service sites in eastern Oakland County and western Macomb County. 
We would also like to hire an area supervisor. We prefer trucks with a containment plow. Anyone with a straight plow would need to add Pro Wings. We will want to install a liquid spray system in your truck.

You will get lots of hours. You will plow more and you will salt with the spray system every time.

For information call Mike at 248-640-0937 or Mitch at 248-866-2890.


----------



## Luther

Bummer.

Looks like we're going to get hit a lot earlier than I expected.


----------



## flykelley

brandonslc;1671521 said:


> Did commercial put that plow on? Thought I saw it there. Also I have a used tailgate spreader with a vibrator on it f you want cheap. Pm me


fat finger.


----------



## Lightningllc

Starting to cover up in Brighton. Now comes the employee issues.


At least I got the turkey in the oven with all the stuffing and veggies.


----------



## TheXpress2002

Canton is already covered. Took about 5 mins to do so


----------



## Plow-jeff

Same in lansing


----------



## snowman6

Same in Milford.


----------



## MPM

Same in wixom


----------



## TGS Inc.

Nothing here in Florida except stress (and alot of phone calls)...lol


----------



## terrapro

All treated has been melting here the entire morning but it looks like it might be hitting its saturation point shortly.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Open accounts are done.

Looking at the last 45 minutes of radar we may be done. And the sun is trying to poke through.

WWA for a glorified inch. Might as well be living in the deep South.


----------



## Superior L & L

All wrapped up here. Quick salt run. The sites may have held up but I thought it was better to do a quick morning run that possibly having to pull our guys off the dinner table or watching the lions get their butts kicked.


----------



## Moonlighter

First run out with the new rig, everything went well besides the lack of heat issue. Happy Thanksgiving all, hope you have a great holiday.


----------



## procut

Lightningllc;1671798 said:


> Starting to cover up in Brighton. Now comes the employee issues


"I want holiday pay"


----------



## Lightningllc

procut;1672033 said:


> "I want holiday pay"


That or No answer


----------



## Lightningllc

Just drove through 12 oaks mall and sears is all white. Not a good thing with all the shoppers coming in.


----------



## Superior L & L

Lightningllc;1672135 said:


> Just drove through 12 oaks mall and sears is all white. Not a good thing with all the shoppers coming in.


Heading for the buy two pairs of panties, get two free sale ?

Is everything covering over or just sears


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Lightningllc;1672135 said:


> Just drove through 12 oaks mall and sears is all white. Not a good thing with all the shoppers coming in.


Not sure what the biggest mall here in GR looks like tonight, but so far this week it has been an epic fail.

Absolutely ZERO equipment on site. Monday after the first round the lanes were icy and the rest of the lot was covered.

Tuesday night the traffic lanes were salted--kind of--and everything else was covered.

Rumor had it the new contractor was quite a bit lower than last year's. Looks like they're getting what they're paying for.


----------



## terrapro

Lightningllc;1672135 said:


> Just drove through 12 oaks mall and sears is all white. Not a good thing with all the shoppers coming in.


Ya thats not good, probably the worst weekend to fudge up on your app's.


----------



## Lightningllc

Wish I could post a picture from my iPhone on Plowsite. 

Not a good day for getting out of your car in snow.


----------



## bln

Doesn't great oaks have that contract?


----------



## terrapro

Why haven't I seen any loaders out yet? I wasn't uptown today but yesterday I didn't see any at Walmart, HD, Lowes, Meijer, and any of the other big store here in Howell.


----------



## thandrinos

terrapro;1672205 said:


> Why haven't I seen any loaders out yet? I wasn't uptown today but yesterday I didn't see any at Walmart, HD, Lowes, Meijer, and any of the other big store here in Howell.


Made sure I had mine on site this week.


----------



## Luther

Lightningllc;1672135 said:


> Just drove through 12 oaks mall and sears is all white. Not a good thing with all the shoppers coming in.


Ouch.....



bln;1672191 said:


> Doesn't great oaks have that contract?


Yeah they do.

I wonder how well that went over with 12 Oaks management.


----------



## Lightningllc

Heres the pic, In the background cars were parking in snow, The isle ways were melted from cars driving in and out.

I always remember this place all melted


----------



## TGS Inc.

Oh man!! That's a lot of liability there!


----------



## Frankland

I believe wh canon took over 12 oaks... Seen them cutting grass there this year, and usually great oaks is in their game


----------



## Superior L & L

Seams like there must be more to this than meets the eye. Being one of the busiest shopping days you know that all higher up mall management was around. I would think they would have phone numbers to everyone important within the snow contractors company. 
If this was just a service issue then site manager and area manager should be looking for a new job and operations manager needs a good ass chewing. 
That account has to be worth over half million a year, someone should be living out there


----------



## MPM

From what I could see from Wixom to Clarkston alot of people dropped the ball yesterday, alot of anow covered lots with cars driving on them.


----------



## terrapro

How long would that snow have been down? Since morning or did it snow again that way in the afternoon?


----------



## Frankland

terrapro;1672372 said:


> How long would that snow have been down? Since morning or did it snow again that way in the afternoon?


Late morning... We cover west oaks shopping center... Not a speck of snow on our site!


----------



## Superior L & L

If I was a contractor that has bid on that site in the past, I'd be making some calls over there just to "check in" oh and rub it in


----------



## terrapro

That snow had been sitting since morning!!! Oh man that's an epic drop of the ball. What were they thinking?!


----------



## Lightningllc

While the wife was shopping and I was watching kids I watched a dozen plus cars park in snow and walk through snow and ice to get in the mall, EPIC fail is the right words.

No matter what that whole shopping mall should be melted no matter what.

People park everywhere and some car pool, It should have been done on the largest shopping day of the year also.

SOMEONE should be fired!!!!!


----------



## Allor Outdoor

terrapro;1672392 said:


> That snow had been sitting since morning!!! Oh man that's an epic drop of the ball. What were they thinking?!


Problem is, is that we don't know the whole story. We don't know if the contractor screwed up or if Sears screwed up! 
Most likely the contractor bidding on Sears is not the guy with a 94 Chevy with a 7.5 ft blade and a tailgate salter. 
My guess is that the contractor is a reputable company and there was lack of communication somewhere between the contractor and Sears. 
OR perhaps Sears never signed the contract...and the contractor was waiting on having the executed contract in hands before providing service.

Either way...contractor at fault or not, Sears should have been calling EVERY snow removal company around!! I know if I received a call from Sears yesterday afternoon, I would have had that place salted with 30 minutes (with a full season contract or at very least a signed work order for a one time salting and a emergency service call)


----------



## terrapro

Yeah things like that are just so out of the ordinary something had to have been mixed up. Maybe it was a "no I thought you already did it" scenario or some kind of communication error.


----------



## Lightningllc

Today sears parking lot is covered in salt. Guess someone stepped up


----------



## Superior L & L

For years our local mall was serviced by one contractor and the Sears area parking was handled by another contractor. This opens up lots of grey areas


----------



## MPM

Patrick34;1671346 said:


> Just picked up three additional properties... looking for a couple sub-contractor plow trucks if anyone is interested.
> 
> Two sites next door to each other in Auburn Hills. Five total acres between the two sites. These are commercial office buildings.
> 
> One site in Clarkston, commercial office building, 2.5 acres.
> 
> If anyone is interested, please send PM or feel free to call me at 248.276.8802. Thanks.


I sent you a PM on the Clarkston property, let me know if you still need someone to cover it, thanks


----------



## terrapro

Just saw possible rain snow tomorrow night. I like sunday runs.


----------



## Luther

Superior L & L;1672364 said:


> That account has to be worth over half million a year, someone should be living out there


No where near that Paul. Cut that amount in half and you're getting closer.



Allor Outdoor;1672420 said:


> Problem is, is that we don't know the whole story.


Words of wisdom here.

So I will retract my speculation on who the contractor is. Great Oaks has had it the past couple of years. I don't know if they retained it or not this year. I could find out, but I really don't care. It's not my worry.

For quite a while the Sears contract has been separate from the rest of the mall. So the service there will not align with the rest of the mall. The outfit that has had Sears for the past many many years is reputable and a member here. He typically subs them all out.

Either way whoever is supposed to service these sites missed the boat. This is one of the most important days for the client.

On the other hand as hard as we all try, who here is perfect all the time?


----------



## Superior L & L

TCLA;1672778 said:


> No where near that Paul. Cut that amount in half and you're getting closer.
> 
> Words of wisdom here.
> 
> So I will retract my speculation on who the contractor is. Great Oaks has had it the past couple of years. I don't know if they retained it or not this year. I could find out, but I really don't care. It's not my worry.
> 
> For quite a while the Sears contract has been separate from the rest of the mall. So the service there will not align with the rest of the mall. The outfit that has had Sears for the past many many years is reputable and a member here. He typically subs them all out.
> 
> Either way whoever is supposed to service these sites missed the boat. This is one of the most important days for the client.
> 
> On the other hand as hard as we all try, who here is perfect all the time?


Wow , I thought that place had to be 90-100 acres based on the number of loaders that used to stage over there. Hopefully not if that's the price it goes for. 
On another note, Jim you should consider a career in politics. You always take the high road and don't fuel the fire 

Anderson for governor !


----------



## eatonpaving

*snow*

weather channel is saying we could get hit saturday....long way out but usually they dnt say it this early...


----------



## TheXpress2002

Consider this the quiet before the storm(s).....

There is a parade of systems on the models. 

The first system will swing our way Wednesday. This will be a rain event. 

Second system moves in Friday. This has some concern with it that it could produce a nasty mix or ice system. This forecast will be VERY difficult based on only a degree or two either way. 

Third system Sunday will be a snow event and could be pushable. 

Each of the timing of the systems will effect the next system so forecast will be very fluid.

After these first three systems conditions will turn very cold and clipper after clipper will be the focus past the 7 day period.


----------



## snowman6

Thanks For the update Xpress


----------



## bln

Thanks Express


----------



## MPM

Thanks xpress! Looks like my Sunday will be a day of going over my equipment and trying to make sure its ready to put in some work!!


----------



## Moonlighter

Thank you Xpress, as always very appreciated.


----------



## eatonpaving

TheXpress2002;1673117 said:


> Consider this the quiet before the storm(s).....
> 
> There is a parade of systems on the models.
> 
> The first system will swing our way Wednesday. This will be a rain event.
> 
> Second system moves in Friday. This has some concern with it that it could produce a nasty mix or ice system. This forecast will be VERY difficult based on only a degree or two either way.
> 
> Third system Sunday will be a snow event and could be pushable.
> 
> Each of the timing of the systems will effect the next system so forecast will be very fluid.
> 
> After these first three systems conditions will turn very cold and clipper after clipper will be the focus past the 7 day period.


cool, my hood salter is ready....


----------



## eatonpaving

*just a heads up (salt dogg shp2000)*

last event i turned on the salter and got an H code on the spinner, third season on it....the H code is for a short next to the controller, well it was not next to the controller, it was the motor for the spinner, it had rusted on the inside and one of the brush holders had broken and the spring that holds the brush in place broke away....these are sealed motors but they rust bad.... i was surprised to see all the rust.... but the best thing is angelos has the replacement motor made by someone other than buyers and it really gets the salt out their....118.00 fix...


----------



## grassmaster06

Does the new spinner motor seem a lot stronger ,if so I might go pick one up


----------



## eatonpaving

grassmaster06;1673356 said:


> Does the new spinner motor seem a lot stronger ,if so I might go pick one up


yea, it shoots it out pretty good...


----------



## eatonpaving

*6.5 foot leaf shredder*

had to go blow leaves from a lot today....


----------



## snowman6

eatonpaving;1672987 said:


> weather channel is saying we could get hit saturday....long way out but usually they dnt say it this early...


accuweather has 6.2" for next Monday...
and a frozen mix for Saturday


----------



## GreenAcresFert

http://annarbor.craigslist.org/wan/4197808331.html
Did anybody see this? How the hell do you load up and roll out with 4 plows.


----------



## svc turf

That's crazy. It sounds like they loaded all the goodies into the enclosed....I don't think that's even possible to do that in a timely manner. I hope it was insured.


----------



## GreenAcresFert

Correction. 3 plows and a salter. I couldn't imagine trying to load 1 plow by hand in an enclosed. Let alone 3. Where there's a will there's a way I guess.


----------



## terrapro

Have you ever used moving straps? I bet 3 guys if they parked right up close could grab all that in under 20 minutes. If it was 5 guys, under 10 minutes.


----------



## GreenAcresFert

terrapro;1673577 said:


> Have you ever used moving straps? I bet 3 guys if they parked right up close could grab all that in under 20 minutes. If it was 5 guys, under 10 minutes.


True. Never put much thought into it. That's just crazy. Makes you think twice about leaving your plows around the yard.


----------



## gunsworth

GreenAcresFert;1673578 said:


> True. Never put much thought into it. That's just crazy. Makes you think twice about leaving your plows around the yard.


yes, and what blows my mind is how often i see plows just laying out in the open. I know of 3 different boss's right now that are all fairly new and seemingly unsecured areas. not to sound like i am scoping them out, but each time i see them it blows my mind, i worry about mine in a storage building with cameras... Also if mine arent being used, i keep them indoors regardless, they all look brand new after 2-3 years. my first plow rotted to **** in 6.

my favorite was one at somerset last year, i pulled into a spot for some last minute xmas shopping, and there was a brand new 7.6 v on the curb/walk at that spot and would have taken me 5mins to hookup. also happened to be an area where my friends car had been broken into, and they said the cameras dont cover all the way back in the garage . I swear the thing was talking to me :laughing:


----------



## flykelley

eatonpaving;1673428 said:


> had to go blow leaves from a lot today....


I want one!!!!


----------



## Lightningllc

Driving home from highland and getting drizzle on my windshield. 34 degrees right now. 

Black ice kinda night.


----------



## magnatrac

Channel 7 mentioned a slight chance of ice over night.


----------



## terrapro

Maybe?! High traffic areas if anything, I checked my stuff out today and there is still a lot of white out there.


----------



## eatonpaving

flykelley;1673613 said:


> I want one!!!!


they are a blast, hardest thing i have ever learned, many many crashes, caught trees on fire, smashed into cars, had one big bird just keep flying, never found it...for about 2800.00 you could build one....in the video i am flying my old 700 the one in the pic is my newest one....


----------



## eatonpaving

*airborn hot rod..*

best so far is 106 mph....


----------



## magnatrac

Ok so you clearly are nitro so I know it's bigger than a 30 ,so is that a 50 or a 90 size, flybarless ?


----------



## eatonpaving

magnatrac;1673699 said:


> Ok so you clearly are nitro so I know it's bigger than a 30 ,so is that a 50 or a 90 size, flybarless ?


it a 90 my new one is a 105 no it has flybars.... flybarless is to unstable at high speed....i have 2 helis that are fbl but their not that fast...good for 3d and thats about it...


----------



## magnatrac

That's cool I don't know a ton about heli's but my brother flys electric's and I hear what he talks about. I knew that the fly bar was a basic for most but with the new remotes you could fly without. My brother has been into planes and other stuff to. I played with park flyers but thats about it for flight. We were big into cars or atleast track building up until a year ago. If you google backyard track oxford ,mi you can see what we used to build for off road cars. Last race we held kids broke windows in a shed and they left tons of trash so that was the end of hosting races. Funny how hundreds of people can come to your place and just a few ruin it !


----------



## flykelley

eatonpaving;1673672 said:


> they are a blast, hardest thing i have ever learned, many many crashes, caught trees on fire, smashed into cars, had one big bird just keep flying, never found it...for about 2800.00 you could build one....in the video i am flying my old 700 the one in the pic is my newest one....


I will have to look into buying one, I am a pilot so hopefully my flying skills would help me fly one of these. I have a friend from the airport that has a huge one, already bought three sets of blades and those things are not cheap.

Mike


----------



## Lightningllc

I have a 2006 ford f250 with a 5.4 3 valve motor in it. 

Noticed it running rough and found out the 7 cy is bad. 

Does anyone know of a used motor or someone with a wrecked truck with a good motor.


----------



## TGS Inc.

Lightningllc;1674236 said:


> I have a 2006 ford f250 with a 5.4 3 valve motor in it.
> 
> Noticed it running rough and found out the 7 cy is bad.
> 
> Does anyone know of a used motor or someone with a wrecked truck with a good motor.


I got rid of my 2001 F-350 with I believe the same engine to my mechanic neighbor. Frame was cracked so I believe he was going to part out the truck. I could check on it for you if you want?


----------



## TGS Inc.

*Old girl...71 International plow truck*

Look at this beauty....

http://www.ebay.com/itm/1971-Intern...2151fa&item=251391988218&pt=Commercial_Trucks


----------



## TGS Inc.

Lightningllc;1674236 said:


> I have a 2006 ford f250 with a 5.4 3 valve motor in it.
> 
> Noticed it running rough and found out the 7 cy is bad.
> 
> Does anyone know of a used motor or someone with a wrecked truck with a good motor.





TGS Inc.;1674245 said:


> I got rid of my 2001 F-350 with I believe the same engine to my mechanic neighbor. Frame was cracked so I believe he was going to part out the truck. I could check on it for you if you want?


Also, truck only had 98,000 miles or so.


----------



## Lightningllc

I think 2001 was a 2 valve. I need a 3 valve.


----------



## Milwaukee

Lightningllc;1674236 said:


> I have a 2006 ford f250 with a 5.4 3 valve motor in it.
> 
> Noticed it running rough and found out the 7 cy is bad.
> 
> Does anyone know of a used motor or someone with a wrecked truck with a good motor.


Had you check what compression? Have you put leak down to pressure air in there to see if it had burnt valves or bad piston rings. Is timing going right it should show up on scanner.

Was intake clean or cover in dust?


----------



## snowman6

Got a mix coming down in Milford


----------



## Lightningllc

It's snowing pretty good. They changed the weather forecast up
To 1 in this morning by 11 am. High of 40


----------



## wondo

Nothing here in wixom


----------



## BossPlowGuy04

hey guys, just wondering if anyone is selling or know someone who is selling a 8ft or 10ft push box. 
thanks
Alex


----------



## Luther

For a skid steer Alex?

If so give me a call later...I might be able to help you out there. Thumbs Up


----------



## snowman6

Hey Xpress, does everything still look to be promising for this Friday and Sunday?


----------



## eatonpaving

snowman6;1674833 said:


> Hey Xpress, does everything still look to be promising for this Friday and Sunday?


the news at 6pm said clear and cold for the weekend


----------



## snowman6

eatonpaving;1674978 said:


> the news at 6pm said clear and cold for the weekend


I was afraid of that. Accuweather still says 4.5 " for Sunday and frozen mix for Friday night into Saturday morning.


----------



## tsnap

Call me tomorrow i may be able to help u out. I have a lot of experience with the 3 valves. 


Lightningllc;1674236 said:


> I have a 2006 ford f250 with a 5.4 3 valve motor in it.
> 
> Noticed it running rough and found out the 7 cy is bad.
> 
> Does anyone know of a used motor or someone with a wrecked truck with a good motor.


----------



## Lightningllc

tsnap;1674984 said:


> Call me tomorrow i may be able to help u out. I have a lot of experience with the 3 valves.


I'm not sure if I still have your number. If you have mine shoot me a text.


----------



## TheXpress2002

snowman6;1674833 said:


> Hey Xpress, does everything still look to be promising for this Friday and Sunday?


Sorry havent been able to update. Been a tad busy and havent gotten on here...

Thursday night could be a salting as the front passes through.

Sunday night into Monday models are in agreement for accumulating snow on the order of 1-3 with the southern counties on that higher end. Lower totals as you move north


----------



## snowman6

TheXpress2002;1675026 said:


> Sorry havent been able to update. Been a tad busy and havent gotten on here...
> 
> Thursday night could be a salting as the front passes through.
> 
> Sunday night into Monday models are in agreement for accumulating snow on the order of 1-3 with the southern counties on that higher end. Lower totals as you move north


Thanks for the update.


----------



## tsnap

Lightningllc;1675014 said:


> I'm not sure if I still have your number. If you have mine shoot me a text.


Cell2485793406
Office 7348959160


----------



## Plow-jeff

Accu weather say 4-8 Sunday night through Monday mornin for Ingham county


----------



## TheXpress2002

Accuweather uses automated forecasts based on computer models run to run (every 6 hours) not saying they are always wrong but there is no human element to make adjustments. At this time the system Sunday night into Monday afternoon will be a 1-3 event for areas southeast of the 96 and 127 corridor with issues of a dry slot. Areas north and west of this may see a 2-4 at most.

Following that system temps will not reach 20 degrees for highs for a few days. Overnight lows will be in the low single digits


----------



## eatonpaving

TheXpress2002;1675648 said:


> Accuweather uses automated forecasts based on computer models run to run (every 6 hours) not saying they are always wrong but there is no human element to make adjustments. At this time the system Sunday night into Monday afternoon will be a 1-3 event for areas southeast of the 96 and 127 corridor with issues of a dry slot. Areas north and west of this may see a 2-4 at most.
> 
> Following that system temps will not reach 20 degrees for highs for a few days. Overnight lows will be in the low single digits


cool, get to salt some hoods and make the alarms go off at kohls again.


----------



## snowman6

Thanks xpress, Is it still up in the air for tomorrow pm into Friday for icy conditions?


----------



## TheXpress2002

snowman6;1675669 said:


> Thanks xpress, Is it still up in the air for tomorrow pm into Friday for icy conditions?


All depends on how fast the front moves through if we freeze up. The ice system itself stays just south of Toledo


----------



## cgrappler135

eatonpaving;1675661 said:


> cool, get to salt some hoods and make the alarms go off at kohls again.


Hey Randy, do you happen to have any pics of the spinner on your salt dogg that you extended? Looking to do the same on mine.


----------



## terrapro

Wow 57° right now


----------



## eatonpaving

cgrappler135;1675763 said:


> Hey Randy, do you happen to have any pics of the spinner on your salt dogg that you extended? Looking to do the same on mine.


i loaded it on my facebook page, plowsite will not let it load.....i put the salter on my flatbed dump so it a foot higher now...

https://www.facebook.com/index.php?stype=lo&lh=Ac--qDelWlQ65ckI


----------



## cgrappler135

eatonpaving;1675891 said:


> i loaded it on my facebook page, plowsite will not let it load.....i put the salter on my flatbed dump so it a foot higher now...
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/index.php?stype=lo&lh=Ac--qDelWlQ65ckI


Awesome! Thank You!


----------



## Frankland

Looking for a couple new 12' backhoe snow pushers- reasonably priced- angelos is sold out for 3 weeks- anyone recommend anyone?


----------



## ARCTIC1000

Michigan cat 586-201-2353 Luke snow dog


----------



## Superior L & L

Frankland;1676334 said:


> Looking for a couple new 12' backhoe snow pushers- reasonably priced- angelos is sold out for 3 weeks- anyone recommend anyone?


Wow, they had a pile of them last time I was there. They must really burn though some product over there. I think I counted 60+ salt dog spreaders stacked up


----------



## MPM

Anyone need a nice western 1000? rebuilt the bearings, painted the frame and added led running lights and reverse lights last season. Nice spreader, just upgraded to a vbox, pm me if interested


----------



## Superior L & L

Frankland;1676334 said:


> Looking for a couple new 12' backhoe snow pushers- reasonably priced- angelos is sold out for 3 weeks- anyone recommend anyone?


Knapheide in flint has some protechs, but you could get a better deal on some homemade pushers on eBay. There is a guy in grand Blanc that makes them for about. $2900 for a 12'


----------



## Frankland

Can anyone tell me a rough idea what a used bobcat brand skid steer plow should sell for?


----------



## Frankland

Superior thanks he is sold out till late next week in grand blanc


----------



## Lightningllc

Frank I have a 10' protech skidsteer mount box if you get in a pinch. You can borrow if you like.


----------



## Lightningllc

Michigan cat had 6 12 and 14' loader boxes a week ago.


----------



## Shoresoutdoor

For sale 5 new snow pushers

3- Skidsteer snow pushers 8' wide, 3/8'' endplates gusseted to the corner, 1"x4" replaceable wear shoes, 11/2''x10" adjustable rubber cutting edge, universal quick attach mount, 4'' channel braces, 10 ga rolled moldboard $2000.00 ea

2- Backhoe snow pushers 12' wide 3/8'' endplates gusseted to the corner , 1"x4" replaceable wear shoes, 11/2''x10" adjustable rubber cutting edge, 5" channel braces, 3x3 square tube bucket mounts, d-ring hook points, 10 ga rolled moldboard $3000.00 ea

Cash, Certified Check, or Credit Card accepted

For more information call Austin (586) 5574090

Keywords: plow,plows, plowing, western, boss, meyers, meyer, snow, pusher, dump bed, dump box, loader, back hoe, snow dogg, flat bed, flatbed, cutting edge, snow flap,dumper, dump. dumping, cutting, lawn, landscaping, landscape, landscapers, bobcat, gehl, cat, excavator, dozer


----------



## Frankland

Justin, thanks for the offer, I might have to take you up on it Sunday if it snows. Did you get my Facebook message?


----------



## Metro Lawn

Frankland;1676334 said:


> Looking for a couple new 12' backhoe snow pushers- reasonably priced- angelos is sold out for 3 weeks- anyone recommend anyone?


Frank, I have a brand new Advantage 12' sitting in my yard. Never been used $2200.


----------



## Strictly Snow

*Sub work*

I have a small site in warren that i need a sub for. Approx 15,000 sq ft of asphalt PM me for details


----------



## Frankland

TheXpress2002;1675672 said:


> All depends on how fast the front moves through if we freeze up. The ice system itself stays just south of Toledo


Express, what do you think for the Sunday into Monday storm? How's it shaping out?


----------



## TheXpress2002

Frankland;1676946 said:


> Express, what do you think for the Sunday into Monday storm? How's it shaping out?


An inch at most for all of SE Mich. Further north and west you go 1-3 inches will be in order west and north of Lansing So a salting event is in order. There is a outside chance for a salting Tueaday night into Wednesday. Quiet until the 15th


----------



## snowman6

That's a bummer. Thanks for the update though.


----------



## procut

Thanks Express!


----------



## firelwn82

Thanks as always Express.


----------



## P&M Landscaping

Canada!!!!!!!!


----------



## redskinsfan34

P&M Landscaping;1677834 said:


> Canada!!!!!!!!


Thanks express. That's a relief since my truck is still in the shop getting the exhaust fixed!!


----------



## hosejockey4506

I would rather salt all year and never drop the plows


----------



## saltoftheearth

TheXpress2002;1677530 said:


> An inch at most for all of SE Mich. Further north and west you go 1-3 inches will be in order west and north of Lansing So a salting event is in order. There is a outside chance for a salting Tueaday night into Wednesday. Quiet until the 15th


Thanks Express, hope we get two saltings this week.


----------



## Superior L & L

hosejockey4506;1677989 said:


> I would rather salt all year and never drop the plows


That would be my dream season !!
2006-07 season we has a site in novi, salted something like 52 times and I think we plowed 4/5 times if we were lucky. 
That same season we plow 16/18 times in flint. The snow seamed to always come across and never made it south of 59


----------



## terrapro

Yeah I'm still getting calls to do another round for cleanups. Bradfords and oaks dropped more leaves or leaves blew in from other yards.....
I could salt a couple times a week and do cleanups all season for all I care.


----------



## P&M Landscaping

Snowing at a pretty good clip on Grosse Ile, slowly beginning to blow around and cover.


----------



## Lightningllc

Ann Arbor has covered up very nicely. 

Ypsilanti is also covered.


----------



## Superior L & L

I'm guessing it's come a couple hours early


----------



## esshakim

Just wanna put this out there since some guys where looking for pusher boxes. I have a 10ft pusher box in like new condition. Had a site that I used it at but won't be using it this season. If anyone is interested I'm asking $1500 firm, it's on-site currently and can load it for anyone interested. Shoot me pm or email [email protected]


----------



## 2FAST4U

Nothing in Macomb yet.


----------



## terrapro

Nada here, a matter of fact the sun is out right now lol
I have a strange feeling nothing is going to happen for my area.


----------



## boss75

Starting in Troy


----------



## snowman6

Very very light in Milford


----------



## Luther

Lightningllc;1678085 said:


> Ann Arbor has covered up very nicely.
> 
> Ypsilanti is also covered.


The cameras I'm using in downtown AA show things clear with no snow.


----------



## Lightningllc

Jim I just text you a pic.


----------



## snowman6

Are we still supposed to get snow later tonight ? Or is this it?


----------



## snowman6

Snow starting to pick up in Milford


----------



## TheXpress2002

Downtown Detroit is in bad shape. As I head back further west absolutely nothing


----------



## wondo

A little bit blowing around on the ground in novi and wixom. County and city trucks are out.


----------



## Do It All Do It Right

Anything accumulated downtown?


----------



## TheXpress2002

Was at the Opera House.....everything is coated and a sheet of ice


----------



## terrapro

It just started sticking here. Drove through a few sites, absolutely no salt left after that rain. 
Once the sun sets I am sure things are going to need attention.


----------



## Lightningllc

What's everyone doing. How's the conditions, all I'm noticing is a good dusting in Brighton.

How's Howell, Milford, Farmington. Novi.


----------



## terrapro

The last flurries that came through here in Howell dropped enough for me to go out but I haven't been on my sites yet. I expect to be shortly I'll report back.


----------



## magnatrac

I think I loaded the truck for nothing. Just looked at the radar and the stuff in Indiana heading our way seems to be falling apart. I really wanted to play with the new spreader again tonight! There's a light dusting here in north Oakland but that's it. Maybe it will pick up yet ?


----------



## snowman6

Lightningllc;1678396 said:


> What's everyone doing. How's the conditions, all I'm noticing is a good dusting in Brighton.
> 
> How's Howell, Milford, Farmington. Novi.


Milford has a dusting.


----------



## TheXpress2002

There is some re generating over Indiana but some is actually freezing rain from some observation reports.


----------



## gunsworth

I think im gonna head out in a few (all my sites were closed today) very light dusting here, looks like we might only get a few flurries overnight and the salt I put down should be enough


----------



## Luther

Lightningllc;1678396 said:


> What's everyone doing. How's the conditions, all I'm noticing is a good dusting in Brighton.
> 
> How's Howell, Milford, Farmington. Novi.


Like Fred said, Milford is dusted. Farmington & Novi also has a dusting and needs a little attention.


----------



## eatonpaving

*radar*

looks like round 2 is filling in on radar....all my sites were just light dustings...round 2 looks like it could be the 1/2 inch the weather guys were talking about.


----------



## terrapro

Well first round done... I gotta say I kinda wish this is it I have a hot date at 8:30 in the morning 
You guys think this will be done by 5am?


----------



## TheXpress2002

freezing mist in Ann Arbor plymouth and Canton. roads are a sheet of ice treated and untreated


----------



## 2FAST4U

Fully covered in Macomb. Mist now and 31 out


----------



## wondo

Everything between wixom and southfield was covered.


----------



## Moonlighter

Pontiac, Waterford and Clarkston has a 1/4 - 1/2" down, salts working really good this morning.


----------



## magnatrac

A nice quick salt run to start the day ,I could get use to this. About a 1/4"plus here in ortonville as well. I saw guys plowing ,guess they were desperate to drop the blades!


----------



## terrapro

Yeah I just got back in, I had to redo everything I did last night. Guys were out plowing here this morning. There was a good 1"+ on most untreated.


----------



## redskinsfan34

Full salt run Dexter and Chelsea. Just under 1".


----------



## Green Glacier

So are we done for the day 
have a dentist appointment :crying:


----------



## P&M Landscaping

What a night, seemed like a long snow fall for just under 1".....


Just an FYI I have an extra Whelen Mini-Edge Light Bar for sale. It's an extra and I have no use for it. Make me an offer...


----------



## TheXpress2002

Real quick update:

Wednesday/Wednesday night has a system that will pass over us leading to what looks to be some good forcing and the potential for the I94 to M59 corridor to see some intense LES bands. Some models show a 1-2 inch total. Not as much dry air is expected as the past systems but will still be present so it needs to be watched.

There is a chance that outlying areas hit zero this week for overnight lows if there is enough clearing.

Friday night into Saturday has another system passing to our south with snow on the northside. Depending on the track this one has more moisture associated with it and is another timeframe to watch.


----------



## Green Glacier

As always thanks Xpress Thumbs Up


----------



## terrapro

It's still snowing here, some fuzz is starting to collect on the edges already.....


----------



## redskinsfan34

Thanks for the update Ryan.


----------



## Lightningllc

What kind of walkbehind spreader does everyone use. 

Does everyone have problems with them breaking, pins breaking, gear boxes breaking. 

Is there a indestructible spreader.


----------



## Green Glacier

I have a stainless Earthway Ive had for 8years

Had to replace hopper twice because emp's broke it


----------



## terrapro

I've had the snowex sp-85 for quite a few years now Justin it has put down tons of salt, I use it every event. I don't wash it very often either just make sure to lube it up after I do. The first thing I did was open up the gear box a fill it with lube even though they were plastic gears.

Oh and I have never had any problem with it, nothing has broken that I can remember and it always works...other then the tires go flat.

http://i21.geccdn.net/site/images/n-picgroup/30517387.jpg


----------



## svc turf

SnoEx are the best hands down, Ive had the SP-85 for 3 years barely any rust for it being metal. I just Fluid film it once per season. The bins are nearly indestructible never have had any gearbox issues. I do have a new $190 salt dogg and it SUCKS. Bolts are constantly coming loose, the plastic flaps never stay where you want and the metal grate that lays in the bin is a pain in the a$$ because it falls out if the spreader tips over.


----------



## terrapro

OMG everything is white again!!! Seriously...


----------



## terrapro

terrapro;1679096 said:


> OMG everything is white again!!! Seriously...


And it's going to snow again tonight..... holy hell


----------



## snowman6

calling for several inches of snow on Friday the 13th into saturday

Winter is underwaypayup


----------



## firelwn82

magnatrac;1678803 said:


> A nice quick salt run to start the day ,I could get use to this. About a 1/4"plus here in ortonville as well. I saw guys plowing ,guess they were desperate to drop the blades!


eeerrrrrr boy.... It begins with people wearing the blades for a 1/4" of snow.. Let me guess the black and or red trucks with V-blades were in this group... What a joke..


----------



## TheXpress2002

snowman6;1679233 said:


> calling for several inches of snow on Friday the 13th into saturday


I won't post the last run as I am sure I would be run off the site


----------



## alpha01

Looking to sub out a small office building in Bloomfield. Its off telegraph and square lake. Pm me or call/text 248-379-4261. Thanks


----------



## snowman6

TheXpress2002;1679249 said:


> I won't post the last run as I am sure I would be run off the site


It will be Friday the 13th anything can happen lol. If the model was to show 3-5 or 4-8 I would believe it from what I have heard. Guess we will just have to wait until the weekend.


----------



## firelwn82

I'm going with the assumption that it was more than 5.......


----------



## procut

Anyone know roughly what a set of cutting edges for an MVP 8'-6" are running at the Western dealer? ESI has it for $122.00 but this seems cheap and I can't tell if it has the molded center.


----------



## snowman6

http://grib2.com/gfs/CONUS_GFS0P5_SFC_ACCUM-SNOW_144HR.gif

Looks good to me.


----------



## TheXpress2002

snowman6;1679271 said:


> http://grib2.com/gfs/CONUS_GFS0P5_SFC_ACCUM-SNOW_144HR.gif
> 
> Looks good to me.


Dont jinx it....lol....just kidding


----------



## MPM

Dangit! I was starting to like the nice and easy (on me and the truck) salting events! Oh well, its all $$$$


----------



## magnatrac

firelwn82;1679245 said:


> eeerrrrrr boy.... It begins with people wearing the blades for a 1/4" of snow.. Let me guess the black and or red trucks with V-blades were in this group... What a joke..


Yup they were in the crowd. Do you know who got the senior center ? We lost it after seven years ? It was plowed in spots and they salted the lot but never touched any of the walks. Seniors and snow covered walks , gotta love it L.O.L.


----------



## TheXpress2002

snowman6;1679271 said:


> http://grib2.com/gfs/CONUS_GFS0P5_SFC_ACCUM-SNOW_144HR.gif
> 
> Looks good to me.


Its still 5 days out but it does have some concern with a overrunning situation with open gulf mositure followed by a possible Atlantic feed it would be a very long weekend from Friday night into Monday morning.

Let's get through Wednesday before I ask Justin for the Defcon


----------



## snowman6

TheXpress2002;1679297 said:


> Its still 5 days out but it does have some concern with a overrunning situation with open gulf mositure followed by a possible Atlantic feed it would be a very long weekend from Friday night into Monday morning.
> 
> Let's get through Wednesday before I ask Justin for the Defcon


Defcon  :yow!:


----------



## Lightningllc

Cole where are you seeing snow tonight.


----------



## terrapro

It was NOAA, had 80% 1/2"-1 snow tonight then 30% going into Tuesday. They have since changed it... which I appreciate cause I need a frckn nap, I'm strung out already 0_0
Weather.com I just saw said we got 3.1" over the last 24hr, honestly I believe it.


----------



## Snowbunny07

I agree I am deffently not looking forward to the weekend and dealing with all the trucks going out



MPM;1679278 said:


> Dangit! I was starting to like the nice and easy (on me and the truck) salting events! Oh well, its all $$$$


----------



## 2FAST4U

I'm not ready for full on pushing yet. I just want salting till Christmas


----------



## Snowbunny07

I agree again last year was a major bummer having to go out on christmas eve and Christmas night I really hope that doesnt happen again this year its already bad enough having to go out but when you have to go out on a holiday the whole team is crabby makes for a long night



2FAST4U;1679441 said:


> I'm not ready for full on pushing yet. I just want salting till Christmas


----------



## TGS Inc.

Lightningllc;1678991 said:


> What kind of walkbehind spreader does everyone use.
> 
> Does everyone have problems with them breaking, pins breaking, gear boxes breaking.
> 
> Is there a indestructible spreader.


Epoke has the best ones I think. Super pricey but they last forever and are almost indestructible.


----------



## firelwn82

magnatrac;1679290 said:


> Yup they were in the crowd. Do you know who got the senior center ? We lost it after seven years ? It was plowed in spots and they salted the lot but never touched any of the walks. Seniors and snow covered walks , gotta love it L.O.L.


Go figure... I have know idea who got the bid.. Thurman called me about it and I submitted a bid. 3 times the amount you were charging just because I didn't want it.. The place looks like garbage now though that's for sure... Just wait until a poor senior breaks a hip... I hope they get there ass's sued..


----------



## Lightningllc

Snow today, tomorrow night, Friday night. I guess winter is here. 

Tomorrow night low of 7 degrees, Damn that's cold.


----------



## TheXpress2002

Consistent runs of the models here for the weekend. Long duration event with some nice totals. Looks really good.


----------



## bln

when you say nice totals? thanks Express.


----------



## TheXpress2002

6+

Next couple of runs will give a good idea of how the phasing is handled. If it stays slow there could be some large numbers being thrown around


----------



## Lightningllc

Nothing like a 6+ for a opener of the season. 

Oh joy. Wait.


----------



## madskier1986

TheXpress2002;1679766 said:


> 6+
> 
> Next couple of runs will give a good idea of how the phasing is handled. If it stays slow there could be some large numbers being thrown around


Murphy's Law will say we the worst storm of this year, this weekend. So, I wouldn't question 6+ at this point. One of my best friend is getting married this weekend. And he is in the business. Good thing I am not in the wedding party.

On a side note, my bulk salter was favoring material to the driver side on the past storm. Does anybody have any idea on a fix? I am thinking of adjusting/ moving the spinner unit more towards the driver side so the material lands differently on the spinner. The salter is snowex 8550, electric. Thanks.


----------



## MPM

My new salt dogg does the same thing, spreads to the drivers side (sometimes past the driver door)and a little to the rear, nothing to the pass side


----------



## irlandscaper

I bent the metal deflector on both my salt doggs on the passenger side straight. Helps a lot, plus I moved the deflector as close to the spinner as I could.


----------



## Strictly Snow

MPM;1679909 said:


> My new salt dogg does the same thing, spreads to the drivers side (sometimes past the driver door)and a little to the rear, nothing to the pass side


The best you can get the salt to drop on the center of the spinner. The more even it will spread. Once you get an even spread use the deflectors to fine tune where you want it to fall


----------



## MPM

Ok thanks guys! Im thinking a custom laser cut and bent the way i need it deflector is in order!


----------



## terrapro

Lightningllc;1679796 said:


> Nothing like a 6+ for a opener of the season.
> 
> Oh joy. Wait.


Yeah but it's 6+ for the entire weekend right? I just see maybe a push and 2-3 salts.


----------



## snowman6

terrapro;1680136 said:


> Yeah but it's 6+ for the entire weekend right? I just see maybe a push and 2-3 salts.


That would be perfect


----------



## bln

Yes it would^^^


----------



## TheXpress2002

Dont have much time tonight but we have a lot on our plate....

Areas tonight could see a dusting from 96 north

Tomorrow areas south of M59 to the Ohio border will see 1-2 inches.

Brutal cold and wind.

We are still looking at a long duration event over the weekend. At this time expect an event around 6 inches.

Followed with brutal cold.

Next week shows clipper after clipper every other day. Monday Wednesday Friday with Wednesday looking quite impressive


----------



## bln

Thanks Express, music to my ears.


----------



## Moonlighter

Thank you very much Express!


----------



## terrapro

It looks like I have a light lake effect band set up over me. My supplier texted saying they are opening up at 9pm tonight so guess someone is up to something out there right now.


----------



## esshakim

Looking to buy a used boss plow preferably a v. If anyone has one or knows anybody that has one for sale pleas shoot me a private messages. Thanks


----------



## ACutAbovemi

Sneaky dusting from Pontiac trail to m59 all sites in commerce and white lake need a full salt app. Some spots almost .5 of fluffy white stuff. 
Bloomfield, west bloom, and Farmington hills sites were ok at 10:15pm


----------



## madskier1986

Did a short drive. Bloomfield Birmingham is mostly covered. Treated lots are black and white. Doing a salt app early am.


----------



## Lightningllc

Anyone seeing snow in Pontiac, Farmington, Southfield areas. Wixom, novi, south Lyon are clear. 

Brighton needed attention. Milford needed a full app


----------



## bln

Wixom and Grand River are clear.


----------



## Strictly Snow

Lightningllc;1680686 said:


> Anyone seeing snow in Pontiac, Farmington, Southfield areas. Wixom, novi, south Lyon are clear.
> 
> Brighton needed attention. Milford needed a full app


Pontiac is spotty on previously treated sites


----------



## axl

Anyone got eyes on Southfield area?


----------



## bln

is Saturday loosing steam?


----------



## sinsere313

axl;1680690 said:


> Anyone got eyes on Southfield area?


Downtown Detroit dry. Just heard Livonia and Southfield are the same.


----------



## axl

Yep, took a drive and they are dry


----------



## Moonlighter

Pontiac, Waterford and Clarkston are hit and miss. Most of my salt was used up and flurries starting to cover some spots.


----------



## TheXpress2002

bln;1680694 said:


> is Saturday loosing steam?


Its really complicated.....but in leyman terms

If the systems hooks from Texas to Cleveland it will be an impressive system 6+

If the system is a more flat solution from Texas to the Ohio Valley then 4-6 will be likely

System will come a shore from the pacific later today and we will start getting a good grasp on things


----------



## alternative

bln;1680694 said:


> is Saturday loosing steam?


looks like it...both accuweather and noaa have changed their totals to 1"


----------



## quack17kills

Salt run over sleep sleep sleep!!!! Hopefully salt hold up all day so I don't get called out at 1pm or earlier


----------



## Superior L & L

alternative;1680732 said:


> looks like it...both accuweather and noaa have changed their totals to 1"


That's the funniest post of the day ! ( just playing). You would listen to accuweather over express ? While not perfect, Ryan has picked storms out 7-10 days out. Accuweather has said 1-3" three times over the past seven days and we have had a couple of dustings


----------



## alternative

Superior L & L;1680775 said:


> That's the funniest post of the day ! ( just playing). You would listen to accuweather over express ? While not perfect, Ryan has picked storms out 7-10 days out. Accuweather has said 1-3" three times over the past seven days and we have had a couple of dustings


No. I follow ryans too...Just saying they keep changing the totals both NOAA and accu. They started with 4-8 and bumped down to 1-3 then 1" - It just seems they are hyping it up and we'll probably get minor snow when it does hit-( I hope)


----------



## Plow Dude

Hello everyone. Just wanted to say hi. It has been a while since I have posted but I have been reading them. I too am hoping this weekend only brings minor accumulation. If we have to plow obviously I would rather plow 2" then 6". After this last salting even my truck took a beating and broke a tie rod on the driver side and a U Joint on the passenger side. Also had to replace the radiator. 

I also lost a big contract this year to someone who underbid me by almost 25%. About $1,000 under what I have been plowing it for the last 5 years.


----------



## ProperLandscape

Light snow in Southfield, just starting to stick to untreated surfaces.


----------



## M & D LAWN

ProperLandscape;1680808 said:


> Light snow in Southfield, just starting to stick to untreated surfaces.


Same thing canton and Livonia.


----------



## lawns4life

From NOAA, looks like we'll have to wait and see what happens..



> A LOW PRESSURE SYSTEM IS FORECASTED TO EJECT EASTWARD THROUGH THE
> SOUTHERN MISSISSIPPI RIVER VALLEY AND THE SOUTHEASTERN UNITED
> STATES AT THE END OF THE WEEK. GIVEN UNCERTAINTY WITH REGARDS TO
> THE TRACK AND CHARACTERIZATION OF THE WEATHER SYSTEM...IT REMAINS
> TOO EARLY TO PREDICT SNOWFALL TOTALS.


----------



## quack17kills

Snow in Ortionville sticking to untreated surfaces


----------



## quack17kills

The funny part is I can still see my sexy lines in my lawn since last cut lol


----------



## wondo

My road and treated driveway are covered in Wixom.


----------



## Plow-jeff

been pretty steady snow all day, but starting to pick up in lansing


----------



## hosejockey4506

Plow Dude;1680789 said:


> . After this last salting even my truck took a beating and broke a tie rod on the driver side and a U Joint on the passenger side. Also had to replace the radiator.


Maybe you should think about slowing down. How do you break all of that salting


----------



## eatonpaving

*sunshine*

sun is out in Romulus


----------



## terrapro

Yeah sun was out here also for the last hour or so. Now it looks like a nice LE band is coming through suppose be hard and heavy for a couple minutes.


----------



## bdryer

Well that's interesting… Channel 7 forecaster just said that PRELIMINARY MODELS show the potential for 3-5" Friday night through Saturday. Maybe you're on to something Ryan!


----------



## eatonpaving

terrapro;1680987 said:


> Yeah sun was out here also for the last hour or so. Now it looks like a nice LE band is coming through suppose be hard and heavy for a couple minutes.


yep, see it on radar...


----------



## gunsworth

hosejockey4506;1680971 said:


> Maybe you should think about slowing down. How do you break all of that salting


Haha that was my thought, I dont evwn use 4x4 salting


----------



## Plow Dude

gunsworth;1681016 said:


> Haha that was my thought, I dont evwn use 4x4 salting


I wasn't in 4x4. I think the lesson I learned is stay away from Dodge. I have had nothing but problems with it ever since it was brand new.


----------



## terrapro

And now the sun is back out


----------



## eatonpaving

Plow Dude;1681021 said:


> I wasn't in 4x4. I think the lesson I learned is stay away from Dodge. I have had nothing but problems with it ever since it was brand new.


if you get the racing u joints for a cummins that will end the u joint problem...i ran dodges for years and that was the permanent fix, and grease at least 2 times a year...ball joints the same thing...tie rods the same thing..but no matter what truck it is a v box in the back with 2 yards is going to take its toll...on that note if i could find a 1995 to 2001 dodge cummings for the right price i would get it...love those trucks...


----------



## redskinsfan34

I think the lesson I learned is stay away from Dodge. 

Bingo!!


----------



## TheXpress2002

Quick update. 

Models have corrected themselves. Currently 2-4 Friday night 2-4 Saturday and 1-2 Saturday night


----------



## 07F-250V10

TheXpress2002;1681267 said:


> Quick update.
> 
> Models have corrected themselves. Currently 2-4 Friday night 2-4 Saturday and 1-2 Saturday night


Get the plows ready boys!


----------



## ACutAbovemi

TheXpress2002;1681267 said:


> Quick update.
> 
> Models have corrected themselves. Currently 2-4 Friday night 2-4 Saturday and 1-2 Saturday night


Holy smokes... Sounds like fun. I'm gonna start sleeping now!


----------



## Stove

TheXpress2002;1681267 said:


> Quick update.
> 
> Models have corrected themselves. Currently 2-4 Friday night 2-4 Saturday and 1-2 Saturday night


 Tonight, then  thurs ,then  for the weekend.. payup


----------



## TGS Inc.

TheXpress2002;1681267 said:


> Quick update.
> 
> Models have corrected themselves. Currently 2-4 Friday night 2-4 Saturday and 1-2 Saturday night


LOVE IT! Thanks Ryan...



Stove;1681333 said:


> Tonight, then  thurs ,then  for the weekend.. payup


Bingo!


----------



## Lightningllc

I guess if it is gonna give us 6+ inches thank god it's a Friday night and not a Monday.


----------



## Stove

True^ indeed!


----------



## gunsworth

Lightningllc;1681584 said:


> I guess if it is gonna give us 6+ inches thank god it's a Friday night and not a Monday.


and colder than ****, so should be easier than some of last years 2-3inchers of wet cement


----------



## Lightningllc

There's a lite dusting now and it is snowing real lightly.


----------



## redskinsfan34

Stove;1681333 said:


> Tonight, then  thurs ,then  for the weekend.. payup


I like where this guy's head's at.


----------



## BCE Outdoor

If anyone has a boss mount for sale for a 2011 f250 please let me know. Also I have a boss mount form a chevy 2500 fits 99-10 also have the headlight adapters from a 09 chevy 2500. Pm me an offer. Thanks


----------



## TheXpress2002

Well it looks like a good general 4-8 inch snowfall from late Friday night into Sunday morning. The higher end of the totals will be south of 8 mile tapering off to the north. High ratios will make this light and fluffy. Folks along the thumb and possibly lake Erie shoreline will need to watch for some lake enhancement as east winds will be somewhat of a factor.

Still following clippers next Monday Wednesday Thursday with absolutely bone chilling cold. 

Dates to watch beyond is the 21st and 23rd time period for back to back cutters. These are way out in fantasy land on the models but they are consistent and crippling.


----------



## firelwn82

Very nice Ryan. I'm pumped for this winter. Just have to have some time to get to Gaylord and do some sledding this year for sure. Gaylord now has just under 2 feet of snow and coming down daily. It's going to be a good winter.


----------



## hosejockey4506

TheXpress2002;1681267 said:


> Quick update.
> 
> Models have corrected themselves. Currently 2-4 Friday night 2-4 Saturday and 1-2 Saturday night


can we assume these totals are based on Canton? I am out of Fenton and the weather outlets are saying much less then you, but i see where you posted the storm may stay south


----------



## TheXpress2002

I stated in my last post where is the snow would fall


----------



## tmichaeljr

*Sub Contractor Available SE Michigan*

Got burned out on condos - My package is available for anyone needing help. Experienced drivers, fully insured, ground crews available.

2011 Ford F-350 w/a 9'2" Boss Power V-Blade
2009 Ford F-550 w/ 10' Boss Straight Blade & 4 Yard SnowEx SP-9500 V-Box Spreader 
2009 Ford F-350 w/ 8' Boss Straight Blade and Sno-Way 8' V-Box salt spreader
2009 BobCat Tool Cat 4 wheel drive/4 wheel steering, 2 ton capacity dump box, 6' snow pusher box, 8' Hiniker C-Blade
2004 GMC Sierra 3500 w/a 9'2" Boss Power V-Blade & 300 gallon Turf-Pro boom sprayer, w/100' hand held hose applicator (for liquid application of anti-icing material)
(2) 2007 Honda ATV w/a 48" snow blade and 80# electric salter
(12) Earthway 100# walk behind salt spreaders
(2) Salt Dog 80# walk behind drop spreader
(6) Toro 24" Snow Commander Snow blowers
(4) Toro 21" Snow Commander Snow blowers
(1) Ariens 24" 2 stage snow blower
(1) 36" Ariens gas broom
(1) 48" Ariens gas broom


----------



## hosejockey4506

TheXpress2002;1682070 said:


> I stated in my last post where is the snow would fall


I see that now. I am really hoping for just a few saltings up here, 2 of my experienced drivers are out of town and I have a busy schedule with family stuff this weekend


----------



## eatonpaving

hosejockey4506;1682086 said:


> I see that now. I am really hoping for just a few saltings up here, 2 of my experienced drivers are out of town and I have a busy schedule with family stuff this weekend


thats why its gonna snow


----------



## Lightningllc

Finally finished my new truck, I am ready now!!!!!!

Needs some letters though and maybe some tint.


----------



## Stove

That setup looks nice as heck! I love that ss dxt...


----------



## firelwn82

That's a nice setup.. The plow lights need some adjusting though ;-) O and tint for sure..


----------



## Strictly Snow

I have a residential drive in Rochester Hills that I need to sub out. It's a large gated home. All inclusive pm me for details.


----------



## lawns4life

Strictly Snow;1682379 said:


> I have a residential drive in Rochester Hills that I need to sub out. It's a large gated home. All inclusive pm me for details.


Funny you say that. I just got a referral thats out of my service area and was coming to offer it to someone here. I have a residential drive in Beverly Hills who is looking for a seasonal contract. PM me if you are interested and i'll pass your number along. Nothing like waiting until the last minute!


----------



## TheXpress2002

Latest run of the models go back to my original idea earlier this week of a cut system and bring in much higher totals. This will be interesting to see if models stay consistent with this.


----------



## snowman6

TheXpress2002;1682403 said:


> Latest run of the models go back to my original idea earlier this week of a cut system and bring in much higher totals. This will be interesting to see if models stay consistent with this.


Cut system? Meaning 1-2 " Friday and 2-4" Saturday ?


----------



## TheXpress2002

snowman6;1682410 said:


> Cut system? Meaning 1-2 " Friday and 2-4" Saturday ?


Trying to read it on a phone screen. Drags the system out as a 40 hour system with 6-10 inches.

Again just stating what is getting spit out by the models


----------



## terrapro

So if I smell kind of electrical burning smell and my voltage gauge on my dash says 18+vlts instead of the normal 14ish I can bank that my alternator is on its way out right :/


----------



## eatonpaving

terrapro;1682487 said:


> So if I smell kind of electrical burning smell and my voltage gauge on my dash says 18+vlts instead of the normal 14ish I can bank that my alternator is on its way out right :/


yep its fried...


----------



## Superior L & L

I have a friend in need of a skid push box, probably. 8' 
Lease or buy. I know I saw some conversation on here about some. Let me know please


----------



## Lightningllc

I have a skidsteer 10'


----------



## Sherri Flynn

*Hey new at this interested in equipment and and operators*

Please contact Mike Flynn 24-981-2877 inregards to equipment and operators. Thanks.


tmichaeljr;1682079 said:


> Got burned out on condos - My package is available for anyone needing help. Experienced drivers, fully insured, ground crews available.
> 
> 2011 Ford F-350 w/a 9'2" Boss Power V-Blade
> 2009 Ford F-550 w/ 10' Boss Straight Blade & 4 Yard SnowEx SP-9500 V-Box Spreader
> 2009 Ford F-350 w/ 8' Boss Straight Blade and Sno-Way 8' V-Box salt spreader
> 2009 BobCat Tool Cat 4 wheel drive/4 wheel steering, 2 ton capacity dump box, 6' snow pusher box, 8' Hiniker C-Blade
> 2004 GMC Sierra 3500 w/a 9'2" Boss Power V-Blade & 300 gallon Turf-Pro boom sprayer, w/100' hand held hose applicator (for liquid application of anti-icing material)
> (2) 2007 Honda ATV w/a 48" snow blade and 80# electric salter
> (12) Earthway 100# walk behind salt spreaders
> (2) Salt Dog 80# walk behind drop spreader
> (6) Toro 24" Snow Commander Snow blowers
> (4) Toro 21" Snow Commander Snow blowers
> (1) Ariens 24" 2 stage snow blower
> (1) 36" Ariens gas broom
> (1) 48" Ariens gas broom


----------



## terrapro

eatonpaving;1682492 said:


> yep its fried...


Well that's great, perfect timing. Hopefully one of my extras fit this truck...


----------



## eatonpaving

terrapro;1682574 said:


> Well that's great, perfect timing. Hopefully one of my extras fit this truck...


what truck i might have one...


----------



## terrapro

95 chevy 3500 flatbed/dump, it has the 350tbi. I keep a spare alt behind the seat in every truck plus a few on the shelf in the garage but who knows if they are the right ones or not seized up.


----------



## TheXpress2002

Latest NAM as of 9:30

Just 24 hours from onset


----------



## Frankland

Express what you think for canton through Dearborn?


----------



## esshakim

Looks like the map says we are gonna get 7-10" ?? Hope its light And fluffy


----------



## terrapro

Like I said a couple days ago 2-3 salts and maybe 1 push for the entire weekend. The majority is falling during the day on Saturday with lots of traffic to spread the salt and break up the snow. It's like we don't get the real snows that come over night that we plow anymore.


----------



## TheXpress2002

No change in the models this morning. Everything is still showing 6+


----------



## Lightningllc

I guess it's time to move the hammocks to the shop. Sounds like a rotation employee shift might be in order


----------



## CSC Contracting

Any recommendations on a good walk behind spreader for rock salt?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

TheXpress2002;1682967 said:


> No change in the models this morning. Everything is still showing 6+


We can always hope they're wrong..............again. Like they were about our 11" officially yesterday that was supposed to be 1" or less.


----------



## terrapro

I kind of hope they are wrong at the moment, I switched out my alternator today and now I see it's dripping oil from the rear main. I hope I don't through a bearing out or something else incredibly ******.


----------



## Moonlighter

terrapro;1683305 said:


> I kind of hope they are wrong at the moment, I switched out my alternator today and now I see it's dripping oil from the rear main. I hope I don't through a bearing out or something else incredibly ******.


Is it knocking at all in the lower end?


----------



## eatonpaving

*salt*

anyone ever mix calcium pellets with their salt, what results did you get....


----------



## Stove

Am I the only person laying in bed watching movies and being lazy today? What are you guys doing, its been low key around here today!


----------



## Frankland

Express you have any update with the latest run? Seems like the snow amounts are coming down, heaviest snow would be south of the Ohio Border.....


----------



## terrapro

Moonlighter;1683312 said:


> Is it knocking at all in the lower end?


No knock but this is a a pretty good drip until it warms up. I have to get it in the shop to get the entire front end replaced and the exhaust replaced also. 
I have a nice rebuilt 454 with a 700R4 sitting waiting for it but it is 215 miles away at my parents place right now but if the rear main has to be replaced might as well put a bigger engine in it.


----------



## Moonlighter

Very true cool. 

Yeah I'm chilling out for the day, trucks are fueled and ready to rock! Just about to start the fast and furious marathon lol.


----------



## stanky

Hey xpress how are you this year. What you see coming ?


----------



## magnatrac

eatonpaving;1683326 said:


> anyone ever mix calcium pellets with their salt, what results did you get....


Yeah I have done it in a tailgate spreader. I put a couple bags of salt then the calcium topped off with more salt etc. It works great on cold mornings. The last 3 years I have used a prewet and that worked just as good and a lot cheaper. I haven't hooked it up on my new spreader yet though. We used to use all calcium in a condo we did but it just got way too expensive even buying a few pallets at a time.


----------



## newhere

Might interest some Michigan guys......

1995 ish kodiak

Engine is seized up from letting it sit with the intake off. I have a guy located that has a used but good running engine for $500. Truck needs a few things other than the engine. Blinker, fuel sending unit wires fixed, hood springs. One week of work if that and it should be mint.

366 big block gas 5spd/2spd rear. Has plow and salter controls run off central hydro system. Has a mount for a Western heavy weight plow. Frame is in real nice shape zero rust. Cab has a fair to small amount of rust, interior is real nice. Dump bed is VERY solid, i bought it brand new a few years ago. The rust line down the bed you see is from welding in a poly liner. The other rust spots are from me sanding and never getting around to painting them. I cant stress enough how nice the bed is though, The paint on the tail gate isnt even worn off.

$ 1,500 no less ( i can transport it but that will cost you 200 bucks minimum)

Salter was a project i lost interest in. Was going to convert it to electric, i have every part that came off controller, engine drag chain.

Buy the truck get it for free or $200 alone.

Leaf box in the back has been sold.

Feel free to call or txt if you want a quick response, i will rarely check p.m's on this site. 810-577-2621


----------



## procut

^ That's a good deal as it's really only about $500 above scrap value. I would probably buy it, but have so many irons in the fire right now I just don't have the space/time/energy/money for another project. 

Just out of curiosity, what are (were, I guess) your RPM's running down the road 50-55 mph? I have a '96 Kodiak with a 427 and a straight 5 speed, it has no tach, but you can tell it's really spinning by the time you get to about 50. Just wondering the the split axle made much difference. It drives me crazy, feels like you need another gear or two.


----------



## Tscape

CSC Contracting;1683052 said:


> Any recommendations on a good walk behind spreader for rock salt?


Meyer Hot Shot HD or Snowex SP85


----------



## brunosplace

Looking for someone that plows in the Webberville, Fowlerville area. I am no longer plowing, and a family friend is looking for a contractor to plow his driveway in Webberville, right along Grand River. Please PM me.


----------



## terrapro

brunosplace;1683729 said:


> Looking for someone that plows in the Webberville, Fowlerville area. I am no longer plowing, and a family friend is looking for a contractor to plow his driveway in Webberville, right along Grand River. Please PM me.


PM me or text me, if I don't want to I know good guys that can.
(810)623-5169


----------



## eatonpaving

*radar*

on radar it looks to be falling apart.....


----------



## GreenAcresFert

eatonpaving;1683872 said:


> on radar it looks to be falling apart.....


It will. I've spent the last 14 hours "tying up looses ends". It's guaranteed to fall apart.


----------



## terrapro

GreenAcresFert;1683894 said:


> It will. I've spent the last 14 hours "tying up looses ends". It's guaranteed to fall apart.


Same here battery charger is on the backup/driveway truck even. It would have been a nice break in and doing some drives would be icing on the cake but ehh from the looks of it drives wouldn't be touched until Sunday morning anyway.


----------



## Lightningllc

I should be counting sheep instead it's kinda like the night before opening deer season. Got the gitters, stress, wondering what time this crap is gonna be there. Oh and wait did someone say a 15 hr snowfall. Oh F'in joy


----------



## eatonpaving

Lightningllc;1683982 said:


> I should be counting sheep instead it's kinda like the night before opening deer season. Got the gitters, stress, wondering what time this crap is gonna be there. Oh and wait did someone say a 15 hr snowfall. Oh F'in joy


yea same here.....wish it would start....or just not happen..


----------



## firelwn82

It's 1230 and guess what.... Not even one flake of gold, I mean snow in the air.. I'm done watching... Going to bed so I can wake up every 4 hours. Its going to be a looooooonnnnnnnggggggggg drawn out snow event..


----------



## GreenAcresFert

Starting to flurrie in Chelsea


----------



## TGS Inc.

Flurries in Dearborn


----------



## RMGLawn

Wyandotte covered. Steady light consistent snow


----------



## goinggreen

Alarm is set for six hopefully i wake up to some snow, nothing falling here in Lansing yet.


----------



## axl

Flurries in Livonia


----------



## bln

very light snow in South Lyon


----------



## EternityEnds

Asphalt parking lots starting to cover in spots. concrete lots covered very light coating so far. Heading out for the first round of salt. lets see if this salt and the residual already there will burn up an inch or two. NOAA still saying 3-6 over a 20 hours period. Maybe with enough salt and traffic we might not be dropping blades.......well at least here is to hoping. good luck to everyone today


----------



## TheXpress2002

Canton Plymouth covered. Some residual holding. 

Timing has slowed down. Just a touch south

Still expecting the same numbers.


----------



## MPM

Starting to cover in wixom


----------



## Superior L & L

Flint town is looking good still, pitching a little salt on the important stuff


----------



## 2FAST4U

Just starting to cover in Macomb


----------



## P&M Landscaping

And were off like a prom dress! .34 inch downriver so far.


----------



## 2FAST4U

Salts working like a charm!


----------



## RMGLawn

1"+ in Wyandotte. Plows dropped once on everything!!


----------



## Plow-jeff

right around 1 in lansing, dropping blades shortly


----------



## quack17kills

1" in clarkston


----------



## redskinsfan34

1" in Dexter.


----------



## MPM

Over 5k spent on trans/transfer,batts/alt, new wheels/tires, & vbox to make sure the truck is ready for the winter... remembering you forgot to take the pump motor apart to clean and inspect and now your just "CLICKING".... priceless! Lol


----------



## saltoftheearth

2 things---1. Did anyone one else see, 1-3 inches for Monday night. 2. Two years of light winters nationally have lulled every manufacturer into complacency. Sourcing bagged product will be a real challenge this winter. Don't believe me? Check the supply yards 10 days from now.


----------



## magnatrac

saltoftheearth;1684276 said:


> 2 things---1. Did anyone one else see, 1-3 inches for Monday night. 2. Two years of light winters nationally have lulled every manufacturer into complacency. Sourcing bagged product will be a real challenge this winter. Don't believe me? Check the supply yards 10 days from now.


We just noticed this at a supplier we go to. They used to have a ton of pallets but this year they only have small amount. How ever they have more bulk in a few bins than I have even seen. A couple more weeks of this winter weather across half the country and I bet the supplies start to get tight.


----------



## Plow-jeff

almost 2 in lansing


----------



## terrapro

I'm not going to lie, this is frickin ridiculous. Just driving around wasting gas and salt.


----------



## irishbrother

Does anybody know how much is in the Troy area?, thanks


----------



## brunosplace

terrapro;1683860 said:


> PM me or text me, if I don't want to I know good guys that can.
> (810)623-5169


Text sent, thanks.


----------



## lawns4life

irishbrother;1684366 said:


> Does anybody know how much is in the Troy area?, thanks


It's drifting so it's hard to tell exactly how much, but at least 3" as of now


----------



## rstan2010

What's everyone have planned for residential?


----------



## moosey

Resi's I'll start at 11 or Midnight. I only have 1 commercial. Every one of my resi's will be cleared no later than 7am, just in time for church!


----------



## alternative

moosey;1684469 said:


> Resi's I'll start at 11 or Midnight. I only have 1 commercial. Every one of my resi's will be cleared no later than 7am, just in time for church!


You do residential in the middle of the night? do you ever get bit*hed at by neighbors or the customers? when we use to do houses every time it snowed and we tried after 11pm we got phone calls or screaming neighbors about the noise.


----------



## moosey

Never any complaints. Its better at night, you can see better as in cars coming. I hate daytime plowing, your looking more then at night. But NO complaints, i think mostly cuz they know it has to be done.


----------



## 2FAST4U

Only a hand full of resis that will just get mixed into the route. Headed back out at 6 to start again. It was pointless to keep driving around wasting salt and gas. All my stuff is closed now anyway


----------



## procut

It could stop snowing anytime, lol. Fortunately most of my accounts are closed - this would have been nightmare on a weekday. I only have a dozen or so residential. Will do them between probably 6-10 tonight.


----------



## terrapro

procut;1684501 said:


> It could stop snowing anytime, lol. Fortunately most of my accounts are closed - this would have been nightmare on a weekday. I only have a dozen or so residential. Will do them between probably 6-10 tonight.


Yes this would have been hell during the week. Just keeping my opens open today was hard. It needs to stop snowing that is for sure. Looks like after 5 tonight it will taper off.


----------



## wondo

Went to pick up the plow from my garage last night to find bad solenoid, no big deal. Start plowing and stops angling right work the hell out of the coil because the C-valve had to be swollen twice the normal size. Now that the offices for my lots are closed I'll take a break and replace the unit bearing that just started sounding like a box of wrenches. Thank god the diff fluid was clean, I would have lost my **** if it was my carrier bearings going bad. I can't wait till this storm is done to have a beer or 10.


----------



## redskinsfan34

5" down in Dexter and still snowing. It can stop now.


----------



## terrapro

redskinsfan34;1684660 said:


> 5" down in Dexter and still snowing. It can stop now.


Yes at this point I am definitely not making money. I am done after doing the same places for 12 hours straight.


----------



## caitlyncllc

Power steering, brakes? bah...who needs em.


----------



## terrapro

caitlyncllc;1684669 said:


> Power steering, brakes? bah...who needs em.


You too Mark, ugh what a day. One truck didn't even make it off the line, started it up and within 5 minutes it was dead.


----------



## TGS Inc.

You know it's been a big system when you look at the radar and say "oh, only about 4 more hours of snow!" ....

Have fun everyone! Keep it safe.


----------



## Plow-jeff

finally starting to break apart on radar.....thank god. annual contracts got their monies worth today! plow same places alllll day, 
dinner break, and final round shortly.


----------



## caitlyncllc

terrapro;1684672 said:


> You too Mark, ugh what a day. One truck didn't even make it off the line, started it up and within 5 minutes it was dead.


Bummer dude. Mine is back up. Flushed and bled the system and its all good. Good thing i I didn't have to change the pump, cause the lines are shot/rusted and would have broke off.


----------



## P&M Landscaping

I think we all owe Ryan a big thank you do calling this one way in advance! He is a true asset to this forum.


----------



## Plow-jeff

thanks again express!


----------



## terrapro

P&M Landscaping;1684821 said:


> I think we all owe Ryan a big thank you do calling this one way in advance! He is a true asset to this forum.


Yes thank you Ryan.... I just wish you were wrong about it and it wasn't an all day slow drawn out ****** storm


----------



## Moonlighter

Thank you Express.


----------



## caitlyncllc

And the word for the day is stackability.


----------



## Sharpcut 1

Good thing it's gonna melt Thursday!!


----------



## redskinsfan34

I just got in and would like to say thanks Ryan. You hit this one dead nuts. 6". Just like you said from the beginning.


----------



## bln

Got to love having you truck go down after you sunk a ton of money into it.


----------



## Lightningllc

In Brighton now and experiencing a drizzle / fine snow. Be advised it is turning walks icy. It is 20 degrees. 

Just a FYI.


----------



## Lightningllc

bln;1685073 said:


> Got to love having you truck go down after you sunk a ton of money into it.


We prepped for over a month. New everything to fix up stuff. 3 trucks sitting at shop. One Trans, one hydro main hose, one plow that doesn't move.

I think I'm not gonna prep anymore just have 3 backup trucks.


----------



## caitlyncllc

Is it ever gonna quit snowing?!?!


----------



## terrapro

Omfg someone please make it stop 0_O!!!!!


----------



## TheXpress2002

terrapro;1685112 said:


> Omfg someone please make it stop 0_O!!!!!


1-3 tomorrow night


----------



## terrapro

TheXpress2002;1685128 said:


> 1-3 tomorrow night


I'm fine with that I am talking about right now...


----------



## irlandscaper

i need a spinner motor for a sphe 2000 asap, anyone know if maybe angelos is open today?


----------



## MPM

Coming down hard in Southfield, treated starting to cover


----------



## Mark Oomkes

caitlyncllc;1685109 said:


> Is it ever gonna quit snowing?!?!


I've been asking that for a week and a half now.

Last Saturday was my last full nights sleep, been plowing ever since.


----------



## Frankland

Looking for some help this morning- novi, Southfield, farmington- anyone have a large salt truck that can help us salt our sites? Our salt trucks broke down and really could use some help!


----------



## redskinsfan34

Ryan what are your thoughts on today?


----------



## Lightningllc

32 hours. I'm dead. Goodnight. Oh wait it's snowing. Screw it. 3 hrs sleep here I come. FML


----------



## TheXpress2002

I love this ****.....but for the love of god the snow can stop today


----------



## terrapro

Wait? Is it?...is it done!!! Finally!


----------



## stanky

terrapro;1685388 said:


> Wait? Is it?...is it done!!! Finally!


I dont where your at but its still coming down in farm. Hills


----------



## terrapro

stanky;1685398 said:


> I dont where your at but its still coming down in farm. Hills


And now here comes the lake effect...someone shoot me.


----------



## firelwn82

Good times good times... This snow was the longest drawn out storm that I can remember... However it was a perfect snow to break in the equipment.. All accounts were worked twice. The comm. will be done one more time tonight.. payup..... Winter 2013 has just about beat last year already...


----------



## PlowingMI

Tailgate salters??? Thoughts. I hate mine. Clogs if the least bit moist.


----------



## procut

This is one of the longest duration events I have been through in awhile. Started right with the snow yesterday at around 6:30 went all day to midnight. Went home and slept for a few hours and went back out at 4 am to now. Going back out around midnight to finish up a couple things. All for 5"-6" of snow. At least the equipment held together.


----------



## procut

PlowingMI;1685679 said:


> Tailgate salters??? Thoughts. I hate mine. Clogs if the least bit moist.


Snow ex 1875 Bulk/Sand pro. Pricey but love mine.


----------



## firelwn82

PlowingMI;1685679 said:


> Tailgate salters??? Thoughts. I hate mine. Clogs if the least bit moist.


Install and 80# vibrator and NEVER have another issue... What spreader do you have now??


----------



## terrapro

PlowingMI;1685679 said:


> Tailgate salters??? Thoughts. I hate mine. Clogs if the least bit moist.





procut;1685681 said:


> Snow ex 1875 Bulk/Sand pro. Pricey but love mine.





firelwn82;1685696 said:


> Install and 80# vibrator and NEVER have another issue... What spreader do you have now??


Yep you need a vibrator, the two TG salters I have both have karrier 80lbers and they run even wet bulk all night no problem.
And I will also vote for the snowex 1875. That's one of the TG salters I have that I put an 80lb vibrator on, and it will run almost a half ton of bulk in one load just fine.


----------



## magnatrac

Picked up a salt dog tgs07 in november and it spreads bulk great. Ran 1.5 yards with this event. Looked at the snow ex and western proflow2 but for $1443.58 out the door from Angelo's I couldn't beat the deal.


----------



## ACutAbovemi

My buddy is Looking for a Boss VXT plow spring "the big one" 
Angelo's does not have any. Wondering if any local guys have a extra. Or know of a different supplier who would be open. He can bring the cash to you
Text or call Brian at 2488918278


----------



## wondo

firelwn82;1685696 said:


> Install and 80# vibrator and NEVER have another issue... What spreader do you have now??


This. I run bulk snowex mini pro 575 with an 80# vibrator without a problem. It sucks having to load so many bins up in the bed of my truck but I like to remove it in between storms and anything larger would be tough to take on and off with one person.


----------



## cgrappler135

Alright, I have a question regarding my salt dogg shpe2000 spreader. The last few days it has been acting weird. Sometimes when you goo to turn it on, the digits are blank and only the power button is lit.... sometimes it has 2 dashes or blinking dashes, and if you turn it off and on enough, it will turn on all of a sudden normal. Any thoughts are greatly appreciated!


----------



## wondo

cgrappler135;1685841 said:


> Alright, I have a question regarding my salt dogg shpe2000 spreader. The last few days it has been acting weird. Sometimes when you goo to turn it on, the digits are blank and only the power button is lit.... sometimes it has 2 dashes or blinking dashes, and if you turn it off and on enough, it will turn on all of a sudden normal. Any thoughts are greatly appreciated!


Check all of your connections


----------



## rjstone4

cgrappler135;1685841 said:


> Alright, I have a question regarding my salt dogg shpe2000 spreader. The last few days it has been acting weird. Sometimes when you goo to turn it on, the digits are blank and only the power button is lit.... sometimes it has 2 dashes or blinking dashes, and if you turn it off and on enough, it will turn on all of a sudden normal. Any thoughts are greatly appreciated!


 power switch is probably bad easy fix 6 dollar part they went out on my salt dogg alot buy couple keep in the truck


----------



## snow plowman

hello to all hope u all have a safe and good winter 

snow plowman from muskegon mi


----------



## Sharpcut 1

rjstone4;1685905 said:


> power switch is probably bad easy fix 6 dollar part they went out on my salt dogg alot buy couple keep in the truck


I agree on the switch, problem is they are on national backorder and not expected till after Christmas


----------



## hogggman

Snowing like crazy in Novi everything is covered


----------



## wondo

No new snow in Farmington hills or Southfield but the salt I put down 4 hours ago isn't melting much of anything.


----------



## terrapro

What's this I hear possible 10-12" over the weekend?! F that!god I hope they are wrong.


----------



## TheXpress2002

terrapro;1686402 said:


> What's this I hear possible 10-12" over the weekend?! F that!god I hope they are wrong.


First system on Friday will be a rain changing to ice system the second system really needs to be watched for the Sunday night through Tuesday time frame for copious amounts of snow


----------



## Mark Oomkes

I _detest_ the word "copious".

It's a close second behind "lake effect".


----------



## Patrick34

*Plow Sub*

Looking for plow sub-contractor for 2 commercial buildings in Troy.

Also have 2 commercial buildings in Auburn Hills looking for sub-contractor.

If anyone is interested, please send PM or feel free to call me at 248.891.5575.

Thanks.


----------



## 76CHEVY

Anyone plowing in the 11 and John R area. I have a small parking lot that takes less then 15 minutes to do. I just need someone to pick it up tonight for me and possible once in a while here and there. Please PM me


----------



## TheXpress2002

Mark Oomkes;1686497 said:


> I _detest_ the word "copious".
> 
> It's a close second behind "lake effect".


I imagine your vocabulary is very limited right now as is mine to every 4 letter word possible


----------



## grassmaster06

I have aprox 20 residentials in beverly hills,they pay well and I'm having a hard time sevicing them since I'm from downriver area and all are done with a plow truck,I'm looking to sub or possibly sell the route.all are signed per push contracts .if someone is interested call me 313-443-7067 leave a message if no answer


----------



## terrapro

LOL just did some site checks, some of these place have sooooooo much salt down. I must have been pissed salt wasn't working this morning and was just dumping it out.

One more truck up and running, ready to go tonight


----------



## caitlyncllc

Sunday thru Tuesday.... As in starting Sunday and snowing until Tuesday? I'm not impressed. But I guess we are gonna be practiced up on not getting much sleep by then...


----------



## rstan2010

Looking for someone reliable to plow and salt the church i attend for the season. Its in dearborn heights. Telegraph and van born area. Please respond if you can help. Thanks


----------



## axl

Rstan, I might be able to take care of it...sent you a pm


----------



## Bigrd1

Hey guys, what sites do you use for official snow totals?
thanks.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

TheXpress2002;1686681 said:


> I imagine your vocabulary is very limited right now as is mine to every 4 letter word possible


:laughing::laughing::laughing:

How did you know?


----------



## caitlyncllc

looks like totals are going down for tonights snow.


----------



## Superior L & L

caitlyncllc;1687088 said:


> looks like totals are going down for tonights snow.


Sweet. !! I'll take a salt overnight And a lunch time salt


----------



## rstan2010

Superior L & L;1687113 said:


> Sweet. !! I'll take a salt overnight And a lunch time salt


Amen to that!


----------



## terrapro

Superior L & L;1687113 said:


> Sweet. !! I'll take a salt overnight And a lunch time salt





rstan2010;1687163 said:


> Amen to that!


x3 Thumbs Up


----------



## stanky

Hey Jim TCLA are you catching up on your sleep ?


----------



## axl

Rstan....... Check pm


----------



## Lightningllc

Has anyone looked at the Saturday forecast. The word blizzard is being used 1-2 feet of snow.


----------



## Frankland

Lightningllc;1687264 said:


> Has anyone looked at the Saturday forecast. The word blizzard is being used 1-2 feet of snow.


Just seriously wtf - don't say the B word right now, I want to get in my cat nap before going back out and don't want to have nightmares!


----------



## svc turf

Lightningllc;1687264 said:


> Has anyone looked at the Saturday forecast. The word blizzard is being used 1-2 feet of snow.


Where did you see this??


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Lightningllc;1687264 said:


> Has anyone looked at the Saturday forecast. The word blizzard is being used 1-2 feet of snow.


I heard from a little birdie early last week about this.

I believe the words fantasyland and copious may have been used.


----------



## Lightningllc

Mark Oomkes;1687285 said:


> I heard from a little birdie early last week about this.
> 
> I believe the words fantasyland and copious may have been used.


It is becoming a largely talked about storm now many outlets are saying 20" of snow.


----------



## Lightningllc

If it does happen I will be at the hospital In a white jacket.


----------



## terrapro

Please NO!!! Just no.....I need to get my snowblowers fixed first...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

A break of a week would be nice first.


----------



## redskinsfan34

Starting to come down in Dexter.


----------



## P&M Landscaping

Starting downriver as well...


----------



## gunsworth

southfield now too, weird theres some sleet mixed in...


----------



## Reliablesnow

I'm getting the sense we're expecting 1-2 inches between now 2 am, then another 1-2 inch band hitting us late morning/ early afternoon.?


----------



## terrapro

Treated is holding. If it stopped now it would be ok but it isn't going to stop.


----------



## zags

An inch down in Ann Arbor. And I did such a nice job touching up the small parking lots today. Oh well. Go Lions.


----------



## snowman6

Milford and south Lyon are coated and snowing steady


----------



## gunsworth

zags;1687469 said:


> An inch down in Ann Arbor. And I did such a nice job touching up the small parking lots today. Oh well. Go Lions.


cool, looks to be almost out of there already and right in line with where i am, doesnt look like we will hit 2". works for me, really dont feel like doing the residentials yet. im fine if we get another inch during the day and have all night again to do them, after last storm itll be relaxing lol


----------



## eatonpaving

Lightningllc;1687264 said:


> Has anyone looked at the Saturday forecast. The word blizzard is being used 1-2 feet of snow.


i dont see that on any weather site....where did you hear this....one broken brake line, one bad plow motor and now my salt truck is making a ratting noise....i have had enough already...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

eatonpaving;1687554 said:


> i dont see that on any weather site....where did you hear this....one broken brake line, one bad plow motor and now my salt truck is making a ratting noise....i have had enough already...


Check the forecast discussions.

Less than an inch over here guys! Yippee, might be our first non-plowing salt run in over a week!


----------



## Lightningllc

Employed wake up phone call 


Hello. 

Let's do it

No

Click


----------



## artans

Anyone have eyes in the Troy or Rochester area?


----------



## Superior L & L

Lightningllc;1687594 said:


> Employed wake up phone call
> 
> Hello.
> 
> Let's do it
> 
> No
> 
> Click


Lol, don't you mean ex-employee !

On another note I cannot believe what they are charging for bulk salt on the east side. Up in flint it's a price war $63-66 a yard


----------



## Lightningllc

Salts not working well. Had to resort to plowing. Damn it isn't even winter yet and this is the 4th push.


----------



## TGS Inc.

Starting to feel a bit like groundhog day...And it's not even winter yet!!!

At least its under 1 1/2"....

 Enjoy!


----------



## kg26

artans;1687597 said:


> Anyone have eyes in the Troy or Rochester area?


Drove through troy its About .5"


----------



## kg26

terrapro;1686402 said:


> What's this I hear possible 10-12" over the weekend?! F that!god I hope they are wrong.


What are you using?


----------



## kg26

procut;1685680 said:


> This is one of the longest duration events I have been through in awhile. Started right with the snow yesterday at around 6:30 went all day to midnight. Went home and slept for a few hours and went back out at 4 am to now. Going back out around midnight to finish up a couple things. All for 5"-6" of snow. At least the equipment held together.


It was snowing for a while for it to only be 5"+.


----------



## stanky

TGS Inc.;1687604 said:


> Starting to feel a bit like groundhog day...And it's not even winter yet!!!
> 
> At least its under 1 1/2"....
> 
> Enjoy!


That was a good movie, but not that good. But your right thats what it feels like.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

TGS Inc.;1687604 said:


> Starting to feel a bit like groundhog day...And it's not even winter yet!!!
> 
> At least its under 1 1/2"....
> 
> Enjoy!


I made that comment to Ryan a day or two or three or four ago. I really don't remember anymore.

As for extended event, ours started 2 weeks ago, I think. Maybe not. We've had slight lulls from falling snow, but this morning was the first time in well over a week that we did not have to plow.

Last week we plowed every day, a week ago Sat night\Sun morning was my only full nights sleep in 2 weeks. I had 1 18 hour day and 2 20-22 hour days last week.

I know it's daytime because it's light out. And it's December because of the decorations. Other than that, I'm not sure about anything other than being very, very, very tired.


----------



## TheXpress2002

I will update as soon as I can but we have a massive system this upcoming weekend. a couple models show well over a foot of snow, other models show a healthy six inch snow with a lot of ice before hand.


----------



## redskinsfan34

TheXpress2002;1687715 said:


> I will update as soon as I can but we have a massive system this upcoming weekend. a couple models show well over a foot of snow, other models show a healthy six inch snow with a lot of ice before hand.


That's really not what i wanted to hear but thanks for the update.


----------



## wondo

I was just saying how I've never had an issue running bulk salt through my tailgate spreader but the sopping wet load of salt I had to throw by hand this morning proved me wrong.


----------



## MPM

Anyone have a extra western straight blade controller hand held?? This morning when I would push left the blade would go right?? Did it twice on a 15min push


----------



## redskinsfan34

MPM;1687854 said:


> Anyone have a extra western straight blade controller hand held?? This morning when I would push left the blade would go right?? Did it twice on a 15min push


Check connections first. That's kind of a "Western issue". Pull the plugs apart, dry them if needed, dielectric grease then put back together. I also tape over the plugs and that helps too.


----------



## MPM

redskinsfan34;1687869 said:


> Check connections first. That's kind of a "Western issue". Pull the plugs apart, dry them if needed, dielectric grease then put back together. I also tape over the plugs and that helps too.


Ok thanks for the info, I just cleaned and dielectric greased them before the weekend but i will go over them again.


----------



## kg26

Any one need a blower guy in South eastern Oakland county for this huge event we are suppose to get this weekend pm me.


----------



## Strictly Snow

MPM;1687854 said:


> Anyone have a extra western straight blade controller hand held?? This morning when I would push left the blade would go right?? Did it twice on a 15min push


That could be a ground issue or the circuit board on the controller going bad.


----------



## MPM

Strictly Snow;1687909 said:


> That could be a ground issue or the circuit board on the controller going bad.


Got any extra controllers?


----------



## TheXpress2002

whiteout conditions in Ann Arbor but any treated sites are holding up soaking wet


----------



## artans

Does anyone know if the Troy or Rochester area got 2" today from these two systems? Trying to see if residentials need to be done. Thanks guys.


----------



## rammanriley

artans;1688017 said:


> Does anyone know if the Troy or Rochester area got 2" today from these two systems? Trying to see if residentials need to be done. Thanks guys.


 I'm in Shelby Twp and we've maybe gotten .25in at best today .


----------



## artans

rammanriley;1688029 said:


> I'm in Shelby Twp and we've maybe gotten .25in at best today .


Thanks for the update


----------



## bigjeeping

MPM;1687854 said:


> Anyone have a extra western straight blade controller hand held?? This morning when I would push left the blade would go right?? Did it twice on a 15min push


Not sure if the controller is your issue, but if you need one I have one in Ann Arbor. I'm not willing to part with it easily because it is one of our few spares. Did you call around to Western dealers?


----------



## bigjeeping

TheXpress2002;1687715 said:


> I will update as soon as I can but we have a massive system this upcoming weekend. a couple models show well over a foot of snow, other models show a healthy six inch snow with a lot of ice before hand.


I'll take it.


----------



## firelwn82

*Off topic*

I know this is a little off topic but I have posted a couple of things on CL for sale. First is a nice helmet that is to big for my girlfriend. Sell to a PS member for 75 bucks http://flint.craigslist.org/for/4248258508.html Next is a 95 Yamaha v-max 600 in really good shape, sell to a PS member for 800. http://flint.craigslist.org/sno/4248129333.html I know the sled is priced a little high but its priced that way to high ball the low ballers.. xysport.. Thanks all.. LET IT SNOW LET IT SNOW LET IT SNNOOOOWWWWW :salute:


----------



## Mark Oomkes

TheXpress2002;1687715 said:


> I will update as soon as I can but we have a massive system this upcoming weekend. a couple models show well over a foot of snow, other models show a healthy six inch snow with a lot of ice before hand.


I really miss the combined terms of "copious lake effect", so if you could throw those terms in a half dozen times or so, that would be great.

*&^%

[email protected]#$

)*#%

*$&@

*@^%

On edit, I'm assuming my sandbox will be on the north edge of this system assuming it happens so I will hopefully not be seeing any ice?


----------



## rstan2010

Anyone doing residentials?


----------



## TheXpress2002

Mark Oomkes;1688072 said:


> I really miss the combined terms of "copious lake effect", so if you could throw those terms in a half dozen times or so, that would be great.
> 
> *&^%
> 
> [email protected]#$
> 
> )*#%
> 
> *$&@
> 
> *@^%
> 
> On edit, I'm assuming my sandbox will be on the north edge of this system assuming it happens so I will hopefully not be seeing any ice?


it has shifted slightly north with the last few runs and a bullseye for you. My thoughts are the cold air will win out and this will try and back south in the coming days


----------



## bigjeeping

rstan2010;1688088 said:


> Anyone doing residentials?


 at 1 AM today, yes.


----------



## terrapro

bigjeeping;1688172 said:


> at 1 AM today, yes.


Do you guys actually have 2+ inches?


----------



## bln

what does this shift mean for us?


----------



## grassmaster06

I want to put some side boards on my sphe 2000 ,i see a lot of guys with them made out of 2x8 but what's the best way secure the sides to the spreader.


----------



## Plow Dude

I know I have been plowing too much when I jump in my wifes car and reach for the plow controller


----------



## Allor Outdoor

Looks like another salt run tonight...


----------



## quack17kills

Plow Dude;1688209 said:


> I know I have been plowing too much when I jump in my wifes car and reach for the plow controller


Lol your not the only one. Also grabbed for the shifter by the steering counsel


----------



## quack17kills

Allor Outdoor;1688271 said:


> Looks like another salt run tonight...


That is what it looks like!!!! Light dusting in clarkston and Waterford


----------



## Mark Oomkes

TheXpress2002;1688126 said:


> it has shifted slightly north with the last few runs and a bullseye for you. My thoughts are the cold air will win out and this will try and back south in the coming days


Always the optimist.


----------



## Superior L & L

Allor Outdoor;1688271 said:


> Looks like another salt run tonight...


A nice easy salt run. Last couple we have been hammering it down to burn off 1/2-3/4" tonight the lots are just glazed over


----------



## wondo

Anyone know if salt held up from the morning in Southfield/ Farmington hills?


----------



## terrapro

Looks like another storm coming down from the radar. Heres to hoping it's not more then a salt...


----------



## FIREMEDIC2572

MPM;1687854 said:


> Anyone have a extra western straight blade controller hand held?? This morning when I would push left the blade would go right?? Did it twice on a 15min push


Had problems with my old ultramount controller when I still had it. Took it apart, rinsed all the parts with electronics cleaner and then cleaned the contacts on the board with a pencil eraser..


----------



## Plow-jeff

bout 1/2 inch in lansing, salt run!


----------



## bln

Wixom is Covered.


----------



## TheXpress2002

All sites are covered


----------



## wondo

Still coming down from Southfield to novi some big flakes hitting the windshield.


----------



## ProperLandscape

Washington Twp needed full salt. Sterling heights was half covered. Warren only needed walkways salted.


----------



## stanky

TheXpress2002;1688642 said:


> All sites are covered


Hello Ryan
I have'nt thanked you for all you hard work for this year. SO THANK YOU SO MUCH BUDDY. 
WE NEVER DID GET THAT DINNER IN LAST YEAR, SO GET A HOLD OF TODD.ANDwe'll get toghter.
Mark


----------



## Bigrd1

grassmaster06;1688207 said:


> I want to put some side boards on my sphe 2000 ,i see a lot of guys with them made out of 2x8 but what's the best way secure the sides to the spreader.


we put sides on our snowex when we had it. Went to home depot and got T brackets made for building/decking.


----------



## redskinsfan34

Any updates on that weekend system?


----------



## terrapro

Seemed like a lot of guys thought their salt would hold all night. I needed a full app all around with some plowing and shoveling all walks.


----------



## Lightningllc

Sleep today and sleep some more



OH WAIT 5 DAYS WORTH OF PAPERWORK NEEDS TO BE DONE, …FML….:angry::realmad:


----------



## saltoftheearth

*???*



redskinsfan34;1688791 said:


> Any updates on that weekend system?


Please Ryan. We have salt delivery trucks working all weekend. What can we expect as far as ice? rain? snow? Thanks for all you do for us.


----------



## TheXpress2002

saltoftheearth;1688883 said:


> Please Ryan. We have salt delivery trucks working all weekend. What can we expect as far as ice? rain? snow? Thanks for all you do for us.


I haven't had a chance to really dive into it but from what I am seeing is points from I 696 North will see what looks to be a historic ice storm. please understand though 1 degree will make or break this but if the models do come to fruition there could be in excess of 1 inch of ice. If the system tracks further to the south and colder air wins out then it will wind up being a massive snow system and the ice will be further south for the Detroit corridor

in my opinion with the current snowpack I believe temperatures will be colder than what is being forecasted

There could be places that receive a massive ice accumulations and then will wind up having to push snow on Sunday....which I think we all push on Sunday

again please understand the amount of uncertainty with this system is very high at this pointthat is why many forecasts are very hesitant


----------



## MPM

I personally would gladly take the snow over the ice, an inch of ice would cripple everything. Trucks wont move, downed power lines and trees and limbs everywhere doesnt sound fun at all.


----------



## flykelley

TheXpress2002;1688960 said:


> I haven't had a chance to really dive into it but from what I am seeing is points from I 696 North will see what looks to be a historic ice storm. please understand though 1 degree will make or break this but if the models do come to fruition there could be in excess of 1 inch of ice. If the system tracks further to the south and colder air wins out then it will wind up being a massive snow system and the ice will be further south for the Detroit corridor
> 
> in my opinion with the current snowpack I believe temperatures will be colder than what is being forecasted
> 
> There could be places that receive a massive ice accumulations and then will wind up having to push snow on Sunday....which I think we all push on Sunday
> 
> again please understand the amount of uncertainty with this system is very high at this point that is why many forecasts are very hesitant


Ryan Thanks for the update, Ill take the snow any day over the ice. Not really excited about a big snow storm but Ill take that over ice.

Mike


----------



## Bedell Mgmt.

Thanks Ryan!


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Thanks Ryan.


----------



## terrapro

Ryan :salute:


----------



## Boomer123

Toro S620 Snow Blower repair. While walking behind the blower all of a sudden it will stop dead in it's tracks like I hit a raised surface but it's on a smooth surface. I don't see anything in the auger or chute area. I normally jams on the left side. I thought it was the wheels at first but they spin freely. 

Any thoughts or a good source for repair I'm in the Waterford area.


----------



## NewImgLwn&Lndsc

Where have you guys found the best price on formed boss v cutting edges? I thought last year this topic came up and someone said a place in flint or saginaw? I cant seem to remember.


----------



## 2FAST4U

NewImgLwn&Lndsc;1689662 said:


> Where have you guys found the best price on formed boss v cutting edges? I thought last year this topic came up and someone said a place in flint or saginaw? I cant seem to remember.


185 a side from discount snow plow parts


----------



## PowersTree

MPM;1688994 said:


> I personally would gladly take the snow over the ice, an inch of ice would cripple everything. Trucks wont move, downed power lines and trees and limbs everywhere doesnt sound fun at all.


I'll take the ice. Tree work > snow work!!


----------



## caitlyncllc

Red sky this morning.....


----------



## redskinsfan34

So from what I'm seeing the forecast is now trending to warmer temps? Looks like some ice Sat. night and straight rain on Sunday with temps in the low 40's. Any thoughts?


----------



## terrapro

caitlyncllc;1689790 said:


> Red sky this morning.....


Sailors warning.....


----------



## hosejockey4506

Can any one take on a driveway in Milford at Clyde and Milford rd


----------



## procut

I need a power and vibrator switch for a Snowex controller. Any ideas where to find them , I had them ordered from ESI website but a guy called and said they couldn't get them.


----------



## TheXpress2002

Like I said....southern trend


----------



## redskinsfan34

TheXpress2002;1690035 said:


> Like I said....southern trend


I apologize for my ignorance. Could you translate all the pretty colors into English for me?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

redskinsfan34;1690084 said:


> I apologize for my ignorance. Could you translate all the pretty colors into English for me?


You see that dark pink? That means bend over and kiss your a$$ goodbye.

The lighter pink just means bend over.

Not sure about the brownish orange. Probably not good.

Or, to summarize: It's going be a massive mess of copious amounts of crap for all.


----------



## terrapro

Well one snowblower fixed, wouldn't run so I took the bowl off...completely frozen. Hmm no wonder why it wouldn't run...
2 more to go and my back won't hurt so much this time.


----------



## TheXpress2002

Mark Oomkes;1690091 said:


> You see that dark pink? That means bend over and kiss your a$$ goodbye.
> 
> The lighter pink just means bend over.
> 
> Not sure about the brownish orange. Probably not good.
> 
> Or, to summarize: It's going be a massive mess of copious amounts of crap for all.


Wow....for you that was quite elegantly put. Must say couldn't effectively done any better.


----------



## bln

All the colors mean bend over and touch your toes, mother nature is going to show you where the wild thing goes.


----------



## terrapro

What do you guys think about tonight and tomorrow night? I'm expecting to have to deal with some ice but should I be more concerned or less?


----------



## TheXpress2002

terrapro;1690161 said:


> What do you guys think about tonight and tomorrow night? I'm expecting to have to deal with some ice but should I be more concerned or less?


These systems are a nightmare to follow. I would be preparing for worst case scenarios at this point in the fact of when this is occurring you wont have time to make adjustments if it does pan out


----------



## rstan2010

TheXpress2002;1690191 said:


> These systems are a nightmare to follow. I would be preparing for worst case scenarios at this point in the fact of when this is occurring you wont have time to make adjustments


So are we getting any snow? Or mostly ice?


----------



## terrapro

Ok since the temps will be higher and salt won't freeze into a block I think I am going to load up right now so I can be ready to go for whatever at the drop of a hat. If I can at least get a couple jobs salted immediately should make for an easier time. Plus I won't have to rely on the supply yard to be open when no one can drive anywhere because there's ice out.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

TheXpress2002;1690136 said:


> Wow....for you that was quite elegantly put. Must say couldn't effectively done any better.


I would say bln was far more eloquent than I or me or whatever the proper pronoun is.


----------



## TheXpress2002

Dont worry DTX has us covered for all aspects......Read Saturday night.....what flipping sense does that make. Yes you are about to get screwed we just dont know how to tell you


----------



## GreenAcresFert

TheXpress2002;1690388 said:


> Dont worry DTX has us covered for all aspects......Read Saturday night.....what flipping sense does that make. Yes you are about to get screwed we just dont know how to tell you


Good call on the last one. I'm kinda hoping for a push this weekend.... 2 inches will be just fine.


----------



## caitlyncllc

I got an umbrella all prepped and ready for the sky to fall. Polished the handle, lubed the cylinder, tightened the straps, even have it out of the case and ready for for quick deployment. I think that and a good book will get me through the weekend.


----------



## Lightningllc

I'm getting ready to post items for sale on craigslist. 

8' western unimount plow 
9' western unimount plow
9' western unimount no motor hydro setup
1999 to 2005 f250-350 western unimount truck frame mount
Unimount universal mount
2006-2010 western ultra mount f250-350 full truck side 


Let me know if anyone is interested it's going on craigslist Saturday.


----------



## kg26

If you're giving me a choice I'm taking snow ten times out of ten. Why wouldn't you?


----------



## wondo

Lightningllc;1690833 said:


> I'm getting ready to post items for sale on craigslist.
> 
> 8' western unimount plow
> 9' western unimount plow
> 9' western unimount no motor hydro setup
> 1999 to 2005 f250-350 western unimount truck frame mount
> Unimount universal mount
> 2006-2010 western ultra mount f250-350 full truck side
> 
> Let me know if anyone is interested it's going on craigslist Saturday.


Do you have truck wiring and controller for the plows? What are you looking to get for the complete 9' and the 99-05 truck frame?


----------



## terrapro

Howell schools are closed because of icy roads. I'm assuming the back country roads though, I haven't heard of any ice forming on main roads.


----------



## MPM

Just drove from clarkston to wixom, patchy ice all the way in. Stopped to check a lot in waterford and the walk was more ice than not and the lot was patchy ice. Salted just to be safe.


----------



## Green Glacier

Washtenaw county spreading salt
Everything in Chelsea looks good


----------



## magnatrac

Seal coated asphalt in ortonville was slick. I hit 2 small lots that open early. The gravel rd. leaving my house was a little slick but the payment until the main rd. was a sheet of ice. Nothing on my truck either but my pavers where I had put salt down the other day were solid ice ,but the rest were just wet go figure.


----------



## Superior L & L

Full run up here. Had to bring everyone in. Sheets of ice ! Every school district closed almost


----------



## TheXpress2002

Models have gone to almost all ice and no plain rain. 

Areas from 696 to the thumb have ice totals from 1" -1.75" 

696 to 96 have totals from .5" - 1" of ice

96 to 94 have totals from .25" - .5" of ice due to dry slot issues

This is as of the latest runs.

Please please understand that 1 degree can change all of this is a flash.


----------



## redskinsfan34

Green Glacier;1691078 said:


> Washtenaw county spreading salt
> Everything in Chelsea looks good


Dexter area pretty much the same thing. County is out touching up and spreading salt or sand on dirt roads. All pavement is just wet since it's raining. 37 degrees.


----------



## jbiggert

TheXpress2002;1691131 said:


> Models have gone to almost all ice and no plain rain.
> 
> Areas from 696 to the thumb have ice totals from 1" -1.75"
> 
> 696 to 96 have totals from .5" - 1" of ice
> 
> 96 to 94 have totals from .25" - .5" of ice due to dry slot issues
> 
> This is as of the latest runs.
> 
> Please please understand that 1 degree can change all of this is a flash.


Is that for the whole weekend event or just today/tonight? Who has a chance a plowable snow out of this thing? I'm surprised with the inconsistent models and potential for the forecast to change at the last hour, that NWS doesn't put out warnings for just the potential.


----------



## Lightningllc

I am getting alot of pm messages, Here are the plows.

8' 9' 9'


----------



## TheXpress2002

jbiggert;1691191 said:


> Is that for the whole weekend event or just today/tonight? Who has a chance a plowable snow out of this thing? I'm surprised with the inconsistent models and potential for the forecast to change at the last hour, that NWS doesn't put out warnings for just the potential.


saturday through Sunday. Probable snow is in the saginaw valley everyone else will see ice.

The reason DTX refuses to acknowledge this is because they don't want to cause panic but also at the same time so they don't look foolish if it does not pan out.

Everyone around us has warnings and advisories except us.

2 days ago we were getting 2 inches of rain per them because of 1 shift in the models NW. They now are back peddling.

Again 1 degree makes or breaks this.


----------



## Stove

^^ thank u sir!


----------



## jbiggert

TheXpress2002;1691223 said:


> The reason DTX refuses to acknowledge this is because they don't want to cause panic but also at the same time so they don't look foolish if it does not pan out.


That is crazy with the high volume of holiday travel that they cant just mention the potential for worst case. I think it would result in more awareness rather than panic.
Thanks for the heads up on this system and all the others. It is always appreciated


----------



## PlowingMI

Apparently I need to add a vibrator to my salter. Where can I pick one up near Oxford?


----------



## terrapro

Order an 80lb Karrier today from Russo. Usually I get stuff from them within a couple days.

EDIT: nevermind they are soldout sorry :/
http://www.russopower.com/products/karrier-company-replacement-vibrator-z-80/


----------



## Strictly Snow

PlowingMI;1691267 said:


> Apparently I need to add a vibrator to my salter. Where can I pick one up near Oxford?


Try Burdick Street Equipment


----------



## PlowingMI

Strictly Snow;1691276 said:


> Try Burdick Street Equipment


Never even thought of them. Thanks


----------



## TheXpress2002

jbiggert;1691264 said:


> That is crazy with the high volume of holiday travel that they cant just mention the potential for worst case. I think it would result in more awareness rather than panic.
> Thanks for the heads up on this system and all the others. It is always appreciated


They will have to hoist Ice Storm Warnings either this evening or first thing tomorrow morning.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Glad I'm north and west.......although I will be making a trip to the locksmith.


----------



## TheXpress2002

Mark Oomkes;1691298 said:


> Glad I'm north and west.......although I will be making a trip to the locksmith.


.....don't forget to disconnect the phone line but keep the bat phone on


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Crap, that was nuts. I don't even know how much ice, but it's less than a quarter inch and what a mess. Everything was great until about 3-4ish, then it started raining pretty good again and everything went down the crapper.


----------



## TheXpress2002

Midnight Sunday.....


----------



## redskinsfan34

TheXpress2002;1691341 said:


> Midnight Sunday.....


How dramatic!


----------



## TheXpress2002

redskinsfan34;1691342 said:


> How dramatic!


Sorry wouldn't upload. Its fixed


----------



## Frankland

Express is the red ice or rain???


----------



## TheXpress2002

Heavy Freezing Rain........


----------



## Frankland

Will
Ice reach ohio border?


----------



## TheXpress2002

This thing continues to track SE so I believe it will


----------



## redskinsfan34

It seems thinner than before. Sounds like there's some really cold temps to follow it.


----------



## terrapro

It can keep going SE for all I care. I will take a heavy dose of that white stuff north of that light blue stuff on that map, thanks


----------



## TheXpress2002

redskinsfan34;1691371 said:


> It seems thinner than before. Sounds like there's some really cold temps to follow it.


More snow on the north side because of the colder temps


----------



## redskinsfan34

TheXpress2002;1691376 said:


> More snow on the north side because of the colder temps


Ahh. That makes sense.


----------



## TheXpress2002

DTX has FINALLY posted WSW..............


----------



## caitlyncllc

And there it is - WSW. time to load the wood rack and get that book.


----------



## terrapro

Yep I just got it too...said up to a half inch of ice here for Howell. That is a lot of ice. I was going to take the plow off but then I remembered that sometimes you have to sling the salt then come back in an hour to plow of the ice then salt again. Glad it's happening Saturday into Sunday.


----------



## Frankland

Express no wsw for Wayne county... Think we will get ice there?


----------



## TheXpress2002

Frankland;1691477 said:


> Express no wsw for Wayne county... Think we will get ice there?


We will.............


----------



## Bedell Mgmt.

Thanks for the updates, Ryan! This system has been brutal to follow...


----------



## TheXpress2002

This system continues to get worse and worse. Models have trended further south with now the heaviest ice accumulations from M 14 to M 59 with the snow playing a factor from M59 north.


----------



## snowman6

TheXpress2002;1691600 said:


> This system continues to get worse and worse. Models have trended further south with now the heaviest ice accumulations from M 14 to M 59 with the snow playing a factor from M59 north.


I guess it will be just like you said before. We will not know what's going to happen until it happens. Thanks for your continued efforts.


----------



## Lightningllc

TheXpress2002;1691600 said:


> This system continues to get worse and worse. Models have trended further south with now the heaviest ice accumulations from M 14 to M 59 with the snow playing a factor from M59 north.


So what your saying is we won't get anything.

Pray for rain.


----------



## MPM

Anyone know how to do a rain/above freezing dance?? Lol


----------



## magnatrac

Since it doesn't look like we will be able to dodge the bullet totally this time I hope it keeps heading south. I will gladly deal with snow even wet snow over an ice storm. I don't want to deal with days of fueling the generator on top of cleaning up a mess.


----------



## Green Glacier

magnatrac;1691628 said:


> Since it doesn't look like we will be able to dodge the bullet totally this time I hope it keeps heading south. I will gladly deal with snow even wet snow over an ice storm. I don't want to deal with days of fueling the generator on top of cleaning up a mess.


I second THAT

But I did take the Generator in for service this morning


----------



## Mark Oomkes

TheXpress2002;1691352 said:


> Heavy Freezing Rain........


Talk about an understatement.


----------



## Lightningllc

Did anyone order a salt shortage. If we get that much ice it's gonna happen 100%


----------



## terrapro

Lightningllc;1691681 said:


> Did anyone order a salt shortage. If we get that much ice it's gonna happen 100%


Yep I forgot to remind my supplier that he better get a couple loads in. We have used 2/3rds of his stock already this year including a couple loads also I guess.

I didn't even bother loading up the liquid this year, I guess I might have to if salt goes up in price. Only a few of us around here have liquid capabilities...not like it's hard or anything just setup right now I guess.


----------



## MPM

Got my generator out and fired up today as well. I have a feeling if the power does go out it be be out for days not hours. Me and the wife just got home from Meijer at 75 & Joslyn and their parking lot was starting to slush up. Roads were still just wet but my concrete driveway is starting to slush up in Clarkston.


----------



## terrapro

I am going to pull the generator out tonight and get it fired up as well...better safe then sorry. My gen can power at least the basics for my house and my neighbors, it's suppose to get cold Monday :/


----------



## caitlyncllc

terrapro;1691714 said:


> I am going to pull the generator out tonight and get it fired up as well...better safe then sorry. My gen can power at least the basics for my house and my neighbors, it's suppose to get cold Monday :/


I think it's awesome that you power your neighbors when you loose power. Salute to you for being a good guy.


----------



## terrapro

caitlyncllc;1691763 said:


> I think it's awesome that you power your neighbors when you loose power. Salute to you for being a good guy.


No reason to have in excess while your neighbor is in need


----------



## terrapro

No ice here yet just rain for the moment...


----------



## Frankland

Express do you have an update with the 0z? What's your feel now with Wayne county?


----------



## Moonlighter

I got ice forming on paver's, nothing on the driveway, going out to salt in a while when rain gets off the radar.


----------



## PowersTree

Truck is fixed, tree gear is all nesteled in the truck, generators got oil changes and tune ups, saws all have sharp chains, loaders/grapples on stand by.............

We wont get the ice Im praying for/you guys are cussing out.......you can thank my preparedness if it doesnt happen now.


----------



## hosejockey4506

*U*



terrapro;1691687 said:


> Yep I forgot to remind my supplier that he better get a couple loads in. We have used 2/3rds of his stock already this year including a couple loads also I guess.
> 
> I didn't even bother loading up the liquid this year, I guess I might have to if salt goes up in price. Only a few of us around here have liquid capabilities...not like it's hard or anything just setup right now I guess.


How much salt are you using a storm ? And how small is your supplier as to where he is 2/3 through his quota


----------



## MPM

Just drove from Clarkston to Wixom, only a few slick spots on the way here.


----------



## kg26

Looks like the chainsaw gets new blades.


----------



## Green Glacier

Chelsea trying to freeze


----------



## Plow-jeff

very slick in lansing


----------



## terrapro

Full app in Howell. Started to get bad around 6-6:30, were not a lot of guys out working. Even municipal trucks were not out in full force but really needed to be.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Pretty much everything refroze up here. Only saw one other contractor out.


----------



## Superior L & L

Full heavy app on everything in flint town


----------



## FIREMEDIC2572

Ice drops starting to form on branches in Ortonville.


----------



## terrapro

Mother of pearl!?! I just noticed the tail end of this thing is all the way down in Texas/New Mexico!


----------



## 2FAST4U

35 a cold rain up here in macomb. Just looked at the hourly forecast never gets below 33 tonight and 35 by 7am.


----------



## Lightningllc

Mother of pearl. Now that's a saying.


----------



## PowersTree

Ice drops in the trees around the Oxford area


----------



## cuttingedge13

Lightningllc;1692451 said:


> Mother of pearl. Now that's a saying.


How much more $ was that BOSS stainless DXT over just the XT?


----------



## Lightningllc

cuttingedge13;1692583 said:


> How much more $ was that BOSS stainless DXT over just the XT?


The dealer threw it in for the same price as a xt. Since I bought a small house.


----------



## terrapro

Starting to slush up here. So it begins.....


----------



## magnatrac

My wife's car which hasn't moved all day is covered in ice as well as my deck and pavers. My truck is fine since it's only been sitting a few hours. I just fired it up to get in nice and warm again ,should keep it from icing up to bad. This is crazy I can't believe how fast it went from nothing to this. It's going to be a long night if this keeps up ! I don't know how accurate my truck is but is says 30 degrees.


----------



## Green Glacier

Chelsea still ok 32 degrees


----------



## PowersTree

Still gaining ice in Oxford. I had a call about a downed tree at 630, not on the house so it can wait till morning.


----------



## Green Glacier

Little slush on Chelsea now
Ice on sidewalks had to salt


----------



## eatonpaving

*rain*

solid downpour in romulus....if it was snow we would be in a mess....


----------



## FIREMEDIC2572

All untreated surfaces and elevated objects in Holly have ice build up... trees are glicening in headlights..


----------



## gunsworth

Nothing but rain 13/greenfield. Thinking i should have gone with the old lady and gotten ****faced at an ugly sweater party.


----------



## caitlyncllc

Power is ou. Was not eexpecting that so early.


----------



## Green Glacier

Man the salt sure don't last long in this stuff
30 min. And its gone


----------



## snowman6

Might just be the radar on my phone. But it looks like this thing will shut down by around 2. That would be nice. Safe travels everyone


----------



## Bigrd1

Unsalted surfaces in Rochester have turned to ice in the last hour.


----------



## bdryer

Oxford/Leonard/Romeo areas have approx. 1/8 to 1/4" of ice built up on surfaces and trees. Gravel roads are slick. Be safe out there.


----------



## NewImgLwn&Lndsc

Went from livonia to m5 and maple. Livonia just hard rain, no ice accum. 15 and maple had minor accum on blacktop. More spotty than anything.


----------



## FIREMEDIC2572

Just drove from Holly to Ortonville. Ice building on county roads, low hanging branches and icicles forming on phone and power lines. Tree branches glow in head lights.


----------



## kg26

Waiting on down tree limb calls, I've been in the house all day.


----------



## Superior L & L

Just got back from salting hotels, subdivisions and apartments. Sloppy and slick in flint and Fenton. Back out at 2:30


----------



## FIREMEDIC2572

snowman6;1692827 said:


> Might just be the radar on my phone. But it looks like this thing will shut down by around 2. That would be nice. Safe travels everyone


Did you look @ the radar?


----------



## Plow-jeff

bad in lansing, lots of trees down.


----------



## Tscape

Dexter and Pinckney are pretty iffy. I guess I'll err on the side of caution and treat them anyway.


----------



## Lightningllc

It's been 34-35 now for over 2 hours. Salts just breaking up the ice so the rain can carry it away.


----------



## Green Glacier

I think I'm going to wait till rain stops 
Looks like it about gone


----------



## eatonpaving

*full salt run*

lots from canton to northville had ice...and it was just pouring the rain...


----------



## Metro Lawn

Nothing but rain here, even on my pavers. Going fpr a ride to check a few spots.


----------



## Lightningllc

Everything went from rain and wet to solid ice in 30 min.


----------



## EternityEnds

Just got done with a quick drive from the south end of Novi through livonia and down into dearborn. Nothing but water on all the sites. Looks like this was all up to the north.


----------



## TheXpress2002

Well we can all see what just one simple degree does. Sorry to those south of the ice, it was a very close call.

Looks like 1-3 inches Monday night into Tuesday morning. 

Also following another clipper Christmas Day that looks to put down 1-3 inches later in the day into the evening.


----------



## thandrinos

Glad the ice didn't make it downriver.. Thanks for the updates.


----------



## Green Glacier

Yes I'm glad we didn't get the big ice or big snow 

Thank You Xpress for keeping us Informed Thumbs Up


----------



## terrapro

Looks like there is a new coating of snow down here in Howell.


----------



## PowersTree

TheXpress2002;1693345 said:


> Well we can all see what just one simple degree does. Sorry to those south of the ice, it was a very close call.
> 
> Looks like 1-3 inches Monday night into Tuesday morning.
> 
> Also following another clipper Christmas Day that looks to put down 1-3 inches later in the day into the evening.


YOU THE MAN!!!!

If you guys wanna see my pics, check out my FB page.

www.facebook.com/outdoors.unlimited

Cant wait to put the saddle on. Been clearing driveways of trees all day, one off a house, and dodged a ton more as they are STILL falling. Be safe out there everyone.............


----------



## TheXpress2002

I have some drizzle in Canton and black top surfaces are starting to glaze over


----------



## TheXpress2002

A2 is completely covered


----------



## thandrinos

Wyandotte to woodhaven thin slick layer in parking lots


----------



## Green Glacier

Chelsea little slick
Sidewalks really slick


----------



## MPM

Waterford ice in spots even on treated surfaces, the blacktop here at the shop in Wixom was the same.


----------



## grassmaster06

Its kinda spotty right now ,from livonia to dearborn some lots needed and and most didn't. the worst for me was at 96 and newburg


----------



## Lightningllc

As I was salting the song ice ice baby came on pandora. OH YA slinging salt. 

As express puts it there were many service failures this more so many lots still not done.


----------



## gunsworth

Lightningllc;1694279 said:


> As I was salting the song ice ice baby came on pandora. OH YA slinging salt.
> 
> As express puts it there were many service failures this more so many lots still not done.


I didnt see one truck out. Lots weren't fully iced over but enough that i basically salted all of them, concrete walks were all pretty much dry.

with flurries forecasted pretty regularly the next couple days there was no doubt in my mind to salt


----------



## terrapro

Salt salt salt salt salt.....


----------



## RMGLawn

Salted from Novi to Grosse Ile. Everything nice and slick


----------



## Mark Oomkes

I hate ice storms.


----------



## Lightningllc

Mark Oomkes;1694382 said:


> I hate ice storms.


Mark, Love the disclaimer !!!


----------



## TKO1

Full salt run in Belleville


----------



## terrapro

Now snowing again here in Howell. Radar looks like something is going on. Guess I'll go for some site checks.


----------



## kg26

Here comes the white stuff. 1-2" by night fall


----------



## terrapro

kg26;1694726 said:


> Here comes the white stuff. 1-2" by night fall


NOAA just changed my forecast to 1-3". I don't really want to push and be out all day on Xmas eve then be out pushing on Christmas again.....


----------



## TheXpress2002

terrapro;1694784 said:


> NOAA just changed my forecast to 1-3". I don't really want to push and be out all day on Xmas eve then be out pushing on Christmas again.....


Will be by day break


----------



## Green Glacier

TheXpress2002;1694795 said:


> Will be by day break


When does it start


----------



## TheXpress2002

Green Glacier;1694796 said:


> When does it start


Shortly.....current snowband over Oakland county will expand north and south


----------



## terrapro

Yeah everything is covered here already.
Going to have dinner then go putz around.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Couple hours ago.


----------



## terrapro

TheXpress2002;1694795 said:


> Will be by day break


It will be what?



TheXpress2002;1694823 said:


> Shortly.....current snowband over Oakland county will expand north and south


Whats the time frame?

Oh are you saying it will be 3" by morning?
I need to sleep, can't think...


----------



## madskier1986

Stupid question, but if we get like 1.75 inches of snow and I have a 2 inch trigger depth for driveways do I send the crews out and clear it? Any other day i would have no problem saying no, it not two inches. But with it being Christmas eve and assuming some homeowner might be having guest, it think it might look bad on me. 

What are you guys thinking?


----------



## MPM

Roads are already starting to cover in Clarkston


----------



## wondo

madskier1986;1694866 said:


> Stupid question, but if we get like 1.75 inches of snow and I have a 2 inch trigger depth for driveways do I send the crews out and clear it? Any other day i would have no problem saying no, it not two inches. But with it being Christmas eve and assuming some homeowner might be having guest, it think it might look bad on me.
> 
> What are you guys thinking?


None of my resis are going to go out with rulers and say it was 1/4" shy of the trigger.


----------



## kg26

madskier1986;1694866 said:


> Stupid question, but if we get like 1.75 inches of snow and I have a 2 inch trigger depth for driveways do I send the crews out and clear it? Any other day i would have no problem saying no, it not two inches. But with it being Christmas eve and assuming some homeowner might be having guest, it think it might look bad on me.
> 
> What are you guys thinking?


How many driveways?


----------



## Lightningllc

Light dusting in Milford. Salt residue is still holding.


----------



## artans

madskier1986;1694866 said:


> Stupid question, but if we get like 1.75 inches of snow and I have a 2 inch trigger depth for driveways do I send the crews out and clear it? Any other day i would have no problem saying no, it not two inches. But with it being Christmas eve and assuming some homeowner might be having guest, it think it might look bad on me.
> 
> What are you guys thinking?


If I get around 1.75 inches I will go and do them. Otherwise I will have to deal with the phone calls while I am with family tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## gunsworth

Nothing here...


----------



## TheXpress2002

Looks like Livingston and Oakland counties will see the highest totals


----------



## Green Glacier

Thanks for the updates
Xpress


----------



## madskier1986

Thanks for the advice. I was leaning towards clearing it but just wan't sure. It is going to be a long day if we get over an inch for me and my crew.


----------



## terrapro

srlysly


----------



## redskinsfan34

Nothing here.


----------



## Tango

madskier1986;1694866 said:


> Stupid question, but if we get like 1.75 inches of snow and I have a 2 inch trigger depth for driveways do I send the crews out and clear it? Any other day i would have no problem saying no, it not two inches. But with it being Christmas eve and assuming some homeowner might be having guest, it think it might look bad on me.
> 
> What are you guys thinking?


I would do them, if you get one or two that complain I would give it to them as a Christmas gift, but I wouldn't think they would complain that close.


----------



## kg26

Tango;1695066 said:


> I would do them, if you get one or two that complain I would give it to them as a Christmas gift, but I wouldn't think they would complain that close.


which is why I asked how many clients he was talking bout.


----------



## svc turf

I don't think it's going to snow anymore. It's a myth


----------



## kg26

Anyone got eyes on Southfield, Birmingham, West Bloomfield area?


----------



## gunsworth

kg26;1695123 said:


> Anyone got eyes Southfield, Birmingham, West Bloomfield area?


Nothing from southfield to bham to troy. Trace on some untreated surfaces, and very slight.


----------



## Lightningllc

TheXpress2002;1694945 said:


> Looks like Livingston and Oakland counties will see the highest totals


Oh joy. I'm in the middle, right on county lines.


----------



## kg26

gunsworth;1695132 said:


> Nothing from southfield to bham to troy. Trace on some untreated surfaces, and very slight.


Thanks gunsworth. Watching the news and now they are saying its really no snow coming, the areas north of I69 are the ones that will see the most snow. I'm not a fan.


----------



## terrapro

Lightningllc;1695153 said:


> Oh joy. I'm in the middle, right on county lines.


Merry Christmas Justin  
I hope we get to see our families this year.


----------



## TGS Inc.

Nothing here in Dearborn...


----------



## svc turf

*Just a slight dusting in commerce area. Not looking like any accumulation tonight*

As I said before no snow


----------



## caitlyncllc

Inch in Fenton headed to Grand Blanc to scrape. Seems heavier snow just a little farther north.


----------



## cgrappler135

Very light coating on my driveway in Livonia. Heading out and seeing how yesterdays salt is holding.


----------



## TheXpress2002

Canton Plymouth covered


----------



## kg26

TheXpress2002;1695346 said:


> Canton Plymouth covered


How bad is covered?


----------



## kg26

cgrappler135;1695344 said:


> Very light coating on my driveway in Livonia. Heading out and seeing how yesterdays salt is holding.


Is it holding?


----------



## moosey

any eyes on the Troy, Bloomfield Hills or West Bloomfield areas. I live much further north then there. thanks


----------



## TGS Inc.

Very light dusting in Inkster / Dearborn...I'm hearing that Detroit is dry right now.


----------



## moosey

3/4 inch in bloomfield hills. Just drove 35 minutes n measured couple drives. I have 1.5in in oxford.


----------



## RMGLawn

Dusting in Downriver, perfect chance to lay some salt to hold off tomorrow when we get our snow


----------



## cgrappler135

kg26;1695348 said:


> Is it holding?


Most of my lots held up so far. Sidewalks were spotty but mostly holding up. Had the guys go spot salt the walks just in case.


----------



## redskinsfan34

Ended up with around 1/2" in Dexter and Chelsea. Commercial sidewalks shoveled and lots salted. Just saw tomorrow's forecast. Looks like it won't be much of a holiday for us.


----------



## gunsworth

moosey;1695358 said:


> 3/4 inch in bloomfield hills. Just drove 35 minutes n measured couple drives. I have 1.5in in oxford.


Must have been the northern part, 16 and cranbrook only had a light dusting


----------



## TGS Inc.

Just thought I would say: Happy 4th day of Winter!! lol! 



Merry Christmas everyone!


----------



## magnatrac

Merry Christmas to me my internet is back on. No power and it looks like a bomb went off in my area but the cable works go figure l.o.l Satellite tv, internet, and the hum of a generator all is well !!!


----------



## Green Glacier

Did I see another ICE storm this coming weekend? 

O well merry Christmas everyone


----------



## kg26

This sux id kill for about 4 inches right about now.


----------



## terrapro

What are you guys at for salts so far? I am at 17-18 so far, which is for the last 30 days about.
At least next year bidding will be able to go up to normal numbers.
My supplier as of this morning is almost out of bulk. He said normally he brings two train loads in per day but the mines are closed until Thursday...


----------



## Superior L & L

terrapro;1695773 said:


> What are you guys at for salts so far? I am at 17-18 so far, which is for the last 30 days about.
> At least next year bidding will be able to go up to normal numbers.
> My supplier as of this morning is almost out of bulk. He said normally he brings two train loads in per day but the mines are closed until Thursday...


My supplier was getting trains dropped this morning. His guy said they got dropped 1200 tons between yesterday and today ! It was early this morning so they could have been loaded last night I guess


----------



## Superior L & L

Has to really salt hard today. Burned off an easy 1.5" pushed all residential and non salt commercial


----------



## Lightningllc

Salt flats are back today. Should burn off the first 3/4" of snow tonight. I guess the new normal of sleep is 3-4 hours a day. God I love winter.


----------



## P&M Landscaping

Does anyone happen to have some sleds they would be willing to rent for this upcoming weekend? I'm looking to head up and do some skiing and riding. Figured I would try here to see if anyone wanted to get some money.


----------



## 31050

Not sure how far up is, but I am in Roscommon about a mile from I-75 and may be willing to rent mine. 1998 Polaris xc 700 and 2001 Polaris Indy 500. P M me if Interested


----------



## Lightningllc

Merry CHRISTmas everyone. 

Best present ever. SLEEP


----------



## Superior L & L

That's for sure on the sleep !! I'd bet this was only the second time this month I slept all night. Didn't even set a alarm to check. Unfortunately I have the guys on stand bye today since we do lots if hotels, senior centers and apartments


----------



## redskinsfan34

It looks like tonight's timing won't do us any favors. Oh, merry Christmas.


----------



## TheXpress2002

Merry Christmas Everyone. ..enjoy the day with your families. ...

1-3 inches over the next 24 hours from two seperate systems. Snow ending around 10am tomorrow morning


----------



## thandrinos

Just started in Plymouth...


----------



## snowman6

Merry Christmas everyone. Coming down pretty good in Milford


----------



## CSC Contracting

Looks like treated areas are holding up through the first round in AA


----------



## flykelley

TheXpress2002;1696553 said:


> Merry Christmas Everyone. ..enjoy the day with your families. ...
> 
> 1-3 inches over the next 24 hours from two seperate systems. Snow ending around 10am tomorrow morning


Thanks Ryan. Merry Christmas everyone.


----------



## Superior L & L

Starting salt run number 20 ish. The wife is real happy about this


----------



## terrapro

Well that was a waste of salt. Decide to salt heavy because we were only suppose to get less then an inch over night then I get home and now they are saying 2" over night. hope they are wrong.


----------



## redskinsfan34

terrapro;1696832 said:


> Well that was a waste of salt. Decide to salt heavy because we were only suppose to get less then an inch over night then I get home and now they are saying 2" over night. hope they are wrong.


NOAA just downgraded the forecast to around an inch tonight.


----------



## TheXpress2002

Clipper is not very impressive. Observations from Wisconsin are at most an inch


----------



## TGS Inc.

TheXpress2002;1696906 said:


> Clipper is not very impressive. Observations from Wisconsin are at most an inch


I am not sad about this!!


----------



## moosey

Merry Christmas Everyone!! Anyone got eyes on whats on drives in birmingham & bloomfield hills area. Just wondering if I'll have to touch my driveways tonight.


----------



## caitlyncllc

Hazardous weather outlook says those of us north of 59 are looking at 1-2 inches. I just finished making repairs on my plow, on Christmas day, running off generator power. We better get some flipping snow to justify the time i just spent in the barn.


----------



## grassmaster06

Same here how's Beverly hill looking like


----------



## terrapro

TheXpress2002;1696906 said:


> Clipper is not very impressive. Observations from Wisconsin are at most an inch





TGS Inc.;1696913 said:


> I am not sad about this!!





moosey;1696915 said:


> Merry Christmas Everyone!! Anyone got eyes on whats on drives in birmingham & bloomfield hills area. Just wondering if I'll have to touch my driveways tonight.


Good! I'm also not sad about this, my supplier is out of salt until 8:30-9 in the morning. Loaded up for one run but not enough for a heavy app.

Merry Christmas guys!


----------



## terrapro

caitlyncllc;1696922 said:


> Hazardous weather outlook says those of us north of 59 are looking at 1-2 inches. I just finished making repairs on my plow, on Christmas day, running off generator power. We better get some flipping snow to justify the time i just spent in the barn.


Hope you and yours are staying warm! Merry Christmas!


----------



## madskier1986

moosey;1696915 said:


> Merry Christmas Everyone!! Anyone got eyes on whats on drives in birmingham & bloomfield hills area. Just wondering if I'll have to touch my driveways tonight.


Well, it's not plow able yet and doesn't look like it will be. Maybe a quarter of an inch on the concrete from today.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Bums, enough down to have to plow most of our stuff.


----------



## moosey

madskier1986;1696938 said:


> Well, it's not plow able yet and doesn't look like it will be. Maybe a quarter of an inch on the concrete from today.


Thanks for the update.


----------



## firelwn82

Merry Christmas all. I hope Santa was nice to everyone. Thanks for the updates as always express. What are the out looks on the weather this weekend and through the new year? Looking to head north to get some much needed R&R with some snowmobiling.


----------



## gunsworth

firelwn82;1696980 said:


> Merry Christmas all. I hope Santa was nice to everyone. Thanks for the updates as always express. What are the out looks on the weather this weekend and through the new year? Looking to head north to get some much needed R&R with some snowmobiling.


If you go, it will snow. Without fail. i gave up on winter vacations. The day you leave 40s and sun can be forcasted and we will get a foot the next day.

That being said you are all warned, im getting married in jamaica the second week in march. Gonna be like 3 blizzards that week.


----------



## magnatrac

Finally my power is back on ! I thought I was all good to go once I got inter web back yesterday but that didn't last long. I hope we don't get much snow tonight because any is too much until this ice is gone. Pretty sure that if a squirrel farts my power is going out again lol. Merry Christmas !!!


----------



## amservices

Just went out and heavy app'd salt to burn this off not counting on much down here just north of Toledo. Had just over a half inch of crap collected in spots looked like most was just wind blown . Hope everyone had a very merry christmas


----------



## moosey

Please, somebody tell me I'm nuts to be getting up at 4am to do my resi's. 
Are we even going to get enough to be close to a 2" trigger.


----------



## lawns4life

moosey;1697092 said:


> Please, somebody tell me I'm nuts to be getting up at 4am to do my resi's.
> Are we even going to get enough to be close to a 2" trigger.


I'll be getting up to check at least.. Troy has about 1/4 to 1/2" down from earlier so if we get another 1.5 or so I'll be heading out to do them


----------



## hogggman

Any body looking for a good truck.
http://detroit.craigslist.org/okl/cto/4254802814.html


----------



## ACutAbovemi

Everything covered in Commerce coming down good!


----------



## caitlyncllc

Merry Christmas Paul. Happy pushing.


----------



## kg26

Going out side to take a reading now.


----------



## kg26

Not even 1" but it is coming down good.


----------



## lawns4life

1.5" down in Troy and still coming down pretty good


----------



## ACutAbovemi

1 solid inch down in commerce. Still snowing lite


----------



## grassmaster06

Anybody have eyes on beverly hills


----------



## artans

lawns4life;1697154 said:


> 1.5" down in Troy and still coming down pretty good


Thanks for the update.


----------



## terrapro

Wow it could stop snowing anytime. 1" my ass! 
4" maybe 5" down and still snowing like crazy.


----------



## ACutAbovemi

Commerce, white lake, Waterford, and highland all have over 2 inches.


----------



## redskinsfan34

Over 2" down in Dexter and still snowing. It can stop now.


----------



## Green Glacier

OK are we done now!!!!


----------



## redskinsfan34

Green Glacier;1697207 said:


> OK are we done now!!!!


Judging by the radar, I'd say almost.


----------



## Green Glacier

redskinsfan34;1697211 said:


> Judging by the radar, I'd say almost.


What happened to #1/2 inch


----------



## stanky

Anyone know what going on around wayne ford plants ,how much snow.
And BTW merry christmas everyone. !


----------



## stanky

Superior L & L;1696620 said:


> Starting salt run number 20 ish. The wife is real happy about this


Boy i remember that when i was married


----------



## stanky

Hey A&L where you at andy. ?


----------



## TheXpress2002

I have decided from now on not to second guess any forecast... Sorry guys


----------



## stanky

TheXpress2002;1697251 said:


> I have decided from now on not to second guess any forecast... Sorry guys


Ryan you have nothing to be sorry about, thank you for all your hard work !


----------



## Bedell Mgmt.

I agree with Stanky..... Ryan nothing to be sorry about. no one saw this coming. it's the beauty of lake effect snow


----------



## stanky

Hey jim TCLA you better get some sleep your hairs getting greyer or


----------



## caitlyncllc

I hereby declare the year 2013 as "The Year of Neverending Snowfalls". It shall henceforth be called such. It finally stopped here a little after 10am. Glad I fixed the plow yesterday.


----------



## kg26

Oh what fun it is to plow in an extra cab all the way hey!


----------



## Danhoe

moved my machine back yesterday afternoon, they decided to salt at midnight, didn't have to push !!!! So I will get it today and go dig some holes tomorrow.


----------



## A&LSiteService

stanky;1697225 said:


> Hey A&L where you at andy. ?


I had to find my password... I'm back!


----------



## stanky

A&LSiteService;1697489 said:


> I had to find my password... I'm back!


Whats happening. ?


----------



## TheXpress2002

Should be a solid salt run again tonight


----------



## saltoftheearth

*more snow?*



TheXpress2002;1697536 said:


> Should be a solid salt run again tonight


Kidding yes?


----------



## TheXpress2002

saltoftheearth;1697550 said:


> Kidding yes?


I wish. That blue blob called snow on radar will fill in over Wisconsin and Lake Michigan and will be here shortly


----------



## terrapro

TheXpress2002;1697536 said:


> Should be a solid salt run again tonight


Criminy... I just got home from doing drives and now you are confirming a salt run 
My work logs says I had last Thursday night into Friday morning off, that's it in the last 15 days


----------



## Mark Oomkes

terrapro;1697587 said:


> Criminy... I just got home from doing drives and now you are confirming a salt run
> My work logs says I had last Thursday night into Friday morning off, that's it in the last 15 days


Must be nice, I've had 2 full nights' sleep in 3+ weeks.


----------



## redskinsfan34

Green Glacier;1697213 said:


> What happened to #1/2 inch


It turned into 2"!


----------



## terrapro

Mark Oomkes;1697603 said:


> Must be nice, I've had 2 full nights' sleep in 3+ weeks.


In about 10 years when my kids get older I want to move over to Holland area and start up shop. 150-175 days of snow then take the summers off sounds like a great plan to me.


----------



## WMHLC

Good luck with that. The pay is terrible in that city. Your lucky to get 45-55hr for a pickup truck. I known guys that run 2.5 yard loader for $45hr. They don't salt that much just plow. I think they have had less snow than Grand Rapids this year, the lake effect is skipping them this year.



terrapro;1697617 said:


> In about 10 years when my kids get older I want to move over to Holland area and start up shop. 150-175 days of snow then take the summers off sounds like a great plan to me.


----------



## Lightningllc

3 hr cat nap last night, 1" or less predicted got 2-4 in areas. Got home at 530 spent 2 hrs with family. In bed now and it's snowing again. 4 hr cat nap and back at it. 

Mark sounds like you.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

terrapro;1697617 said:


> In about 10 years when my kids get older I want to move over to Holland area and start up shop. 150-175 days of snow then take the summers off sounds like a great plan to me.


You want 150+ days of snow, you're going to have to move to Marquette. It ain't happening in Holland.



WMHLC;1697654 said:


> Good luck with that. The pay is terrible in that city. Your lucky to get 45-55hr for a pickup truck. I known guys that run 2.5 yard loader for $45hr. They don't salt that much just plow. I think they have had less snow than Grand Rapids this year, the lake effect is skipping them this year.


Not to mention, what this guy said. You won't get anywhere close to the numbers you are used to in Holland or Muskegon or South Haven, etc. Almost everything is hourly as well, by customer demand.


----------



## TheXpress2002

Looking ahead. Small pulse on Sunday might bring a few flurries and or flakes. There was a system at the beginning of the week but it looks to phase and bomb out just to our east.

Starting to follow late next week for a very large system which is in line with the LRC (Lezak Recurring Cycle) the system would be a Dallas to Cleveland special and would mind as well be cement falling from the sky.


----------



## stanky

TheXpress2002;1697935 said:


> Looking ahead. Small pulse on Sunday might bring a few flurries and or flakes. There was a system at the beginning of the week but it looks to phase and bomb out just to our east.
> 
> Starting to follow late next week for a very large system which is in line with the LRC (Lezak Recurring Cycle) the system would be a Dallas to Cleveland special and would mind as well be cement falling from the sky.


Thanks Ryan. I hope you and your's had a great christmas


----------



## MPM

Im going to be upsizing my landscaping trailer. So I have a Haulin 6x14 single axle with brakes for sale. Pm me if interested, thanks


----------



## redskinsfan34

TheXpress2002;1697935 said:


> Looking ahead. Small pulse on Sunday might bring a few flurries and or flakes. There was a system at the beginning of the week but it looks to phase and bomb out just to our east.
> 
> Starting to follow late next week for a very large system which is in line with the LRC (Lezak Recurring Cycle) the system would be a Dallas to Cleveland special and would mind as well be cement falling from the sky.


What? A weekend without snow? We haven't had one of those in a while. I can get some maintenance done then. Thanks for the updates Ryan.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

TheXpress2002;1697935 said:


> Looking ahead. Small pulse on Sunday might bring a few flurries and or flakes. There was a system at the beginning of the week but it looks to phase and bomb out just to our east.
> 
> Starting to follow late next week for a very large system which is in line with the LRC (Lezak Recurring Cycle) the system would be a Dallas to Cleveland special and would mind as well be cement falling from the sky.


I would like to put a request in to whomever is in charge of the English language that the following words be removed from it:

Copious

Lake effect

Lezak Recurring Cycle

And ice storm for good measure.

Thank you.


----------



## caitlyncllc

Well, that will only leave us with some of Ryan's other favorite words:
its gonna hit the fan
bend over
and pushing cement

not sure which is better....



Mark Oomkes;1698110 said:


> I would like to put a request in to whomever is in charge of the English language that the following words be removed from it:
> 
> Copious
> 
> Lake effect
> 
> Lezak Recurring Cycle
> 
> And ice storm for good measure.
> 
> Thank you.


----------



## I PLOW ALONE

MPM;1698022 said:


> Im going to be upsizing my landscaping trailer. So I have a Haulin 6x14 single axle with brakes for sale. Pm me if interested, thanks


open or enclosed?


----------



## eatonpaving

*blower.*

billygoat force 13hp honda, new in july 750.00 firm

tire has a plug and has minor sealcoat splashes.. great for leaves not so much for parkinglots...

text me at 1734-674-5822


----------



## MPM

I PLOW ALONE;1698197 said:


> open or enclosed?


Sorry, enclosed. Pm me with phone numbers or email and ill send pics later today


----------



## I PLOW ALONE

MPM;1698252 said:


> Sorry, enclosed. Pm me with phone numbers or email and ill send pics later today


for some reason i cant pm you. try and pm me and see if you are able too


----------



## bln

You need 10 posts to p.m.


----------



## ARCTIC1000

FYI get ready for salt shortage 
Accuweather calling for snow every day starting tue threw sat???


----------



## MPM

I PLOW ALONE;1698380 said:


> for some reason i cant pm you. try and pm me and see if you are able too


Email me and ill send you pics [email protected]


----------



## Lightningllc

ARCTIC1000;1698409 said:


> FYI get ready for salt shortage
> Accuweather calling for snow every day starting tue threw sat???


Funny how we get snow in Michigan and it's a salt shortage. FYI. this was planned.


----------



## I PLOW ALONE

bln;1698385 said:


> You need 10 posts to p.m.


i know i have more then 10 posts dont know why it only shows i have 5. oh well


----------



## I PLOW ALONE

MPM;1698418 said:


> Email me and ill send you pics [email protected]


e-mail sent thanks


----------



## caitlyncllc

ARCTIC1000;1698409 said:


> FYI get ready for salt shortage
> Accuweather calling for snow every day starting tue threw sat???


Stop watching Accuweather. They are not very Accu...


----------



## terrapro

Time to get my liquid out and ready to go I guess.


----------



## goinggreen

And this is what i get for putting the mowers on the trailer and getting them ready to put into storage. Thank god there's no damage just to the travel trailer next to me.


----------



## goinggreen

And yes guys my stuff has been sitting in the snow, I have just been way to busy to take care of it.


----------



## Superior L & L

ARCTIC1000;1698409 said:


> FYI get ready for salt shortage
> Accuweather calling for snow every day starting tue threw sat???


Not sure there is going to be a shortage, but for sure a price increase. I'm hearing $6-7 a ton right now. Our supplier just bought a very large amount , although he got stuck paying a increase on his earlier pre buy that is still sitting on the dock


----------



## caitlyncllc

Somebody knew somebody who had a Boss RT2 Vee plow in their.shop they wanted to get rid of. I'm looking for a 9'2 if he still has it. 
Mark 586-291-1236
thanks


----------



## I PLOW ALONE

MPM;1698418 said:


> Email me and ill send you pics [email protected]


did you recieve my e-mail ? i never recieved those pics


----------



## alternative

caitlyncllc;1699251 said:


> Somebody knew somebody who had a Boss RT2 Vee plow in their.shop they wanted to get rid of. I'm looking for a 9'2 if he still has it.
> Mark 586-291-1236
> thanks


i have a 9'2 RT3 that im selling..


----------



## Superior L & L

alternative;1699327 said:


> i have a 9'2 RT3 that im selling..


Info ? Came off what truck


----------



## MPM

I PLOW ALONE;1699286 said:


> did you recieve my e-mail ? i never recieved those pics


Yep I got it and replied to it!


----------



## alternative

Superior L & L;1699362 said:


> Info ? Came off what truck


its plow side only..


----------



## caitlyncllc

How much for the RT3?


----------



## TGS Inc.

Two whole nights off from snow...Not sure I know what to do with all this freedom!! lol


----------



## eatonpaving

TGS Inc.;1699649 said:


> Two whole nights off from snow...Not sure I know what to do with all this freedom!! lol


just hang on those endless nights are coming back Tuesday, still dont get any rest, i salt all night long when sleeping...salted many many hoods last 2 nights.


----------



## TheXpress2002

TGS Inc.;1699649 said:


> Two whole nights off from snow...Not sure I know what to do with all this freedom!! lol


Enjoy it. ....

....we are about to board the clipper train


----------



## Mark Oomkes

TheXpress2002;1699676 said:


> Enjoy it. ....
> 
> ....we are about to board the clipper train


I did NOT purchase that ticket.


----------



## TGS Inc.

TheXpress2002;1699676 said:


> Enjoy it. ....
> 
> ....we are about to board the clipper train





Mark Oomkes;1699693 said:


> I did NOT purchase that ticket.


Love it!!! :laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## magnatrac

I don't like hear about a salt shortage but according to where we've been buying there's no problem getting bulk. That said I'm sure the price could change,but at 63 a yard I don't really care if it goes up a bit. It's still so much cheaper than pallets. Dort highway is good for 2 things. Lame strip clubs and cheap bulk salt !


----------



## Superior L & L

magnatrac;1699810 said:


> I don't like hear about a salt shortage but according to where we've been buying there's no problem getting bulk. That said I'm sure the price could change,but at 63 a yard I don't really care if it goes up a bit. It's still so much cheaper than pallets. Dort highway is good for 2 things. Lame strip clubs and cheap bulk salt !


You drive all the way to Chemco for salt? They do have some cheap salt


----------



## Frankland

I know it's off subject.... Anyone have a kwik kut slope mower or know anyone has 1-4 of them that are looking to sell?


----------



## magnatrac

Superior L & L;1699829 said:


> You drive all the way to Chemco for salt? They do have some cheap salt


I don't buy salt for each event. I keep enough in the barn for 3 runs and Also have bagged just in case. Bedrock has bulk in ortonville but only during winter business hours and they are gone if it's snowing. I jump between osmunds and chemco. It's a straight shot up 15 to Bristol. We've been buying salt from flint for over ten years. It's always cheaper there. I wouldn't make the drive if I had to pick it up for each event. We are still low volume compared to a lot of guys. Only use a yard each time. Since we are filling totes it's real easy to measure the volume we get. Chemco hooks it up way over a yard per scoop! I probably shouldn't say that on the interweb l.o.l.


----------



## TheXpress2002

Models are coming in very strong with a system midweek. All are showing in excess of 6 inches with a long duration storm. Timing will be key but in my opinion at the moment do not make New Years plans


----------



## snowman6

Thanks Xpress


----------



## kg26

There goes NYE Toronto.


----------



## Lightningllc

Sleep how I love thee. I feel like great. Bring on the snow


----------



## TheXpress2002

All models have gone gang buster midweek. All are showing .5 inch QPF with 20 to 1 ratios. 

NWS has very strong wording this morning.


----------



## jbiggert

TheXpress2002;1700146 said:


> All models have gone gang buster midweek. All are showing .5 inch QPF with 20 to 1 ratios.
> 
> NWS has very strong wording this morning.


When does this get started? I'm up north so any timing info would be helpful. Thanks


----------



## Lightningllc

Ryan, words like Copious, Lake effect, Lezak Recurring Cycle, Blizzard, Snow Emergency, Snowmaggidon, Multiday Snowfall.


----------



## Tango

jbiggert;1700167 said:


> When does this get started? I'm up north so any timing info would be helpful. Thanks


I'm in Oscoda, four hour drive home. Hope you say Wednesday night start time. That way I only head home a day early.


----------



## caitlyncllc

TheXpress2002;1700146 said:


> All models have gone gang buster midweek. All are showing .5 inch QPF with 20 to 1 ratios.
> 
> NWS has very strong wording this morning.


if I remember what you said, high ratios - like 20:1 - mean light fluffy snow? 
But what does the qpf mean again? 
Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## terrapro

Lightningllc;1700123 said:


> Sleep how I love thee. I feel like great. Bring on the snow


Same here! It's crazy how good you can feel after actually sleeping a couple nights in a row. 
Now if I could just get paid for all the work I've done in the last 45 days :/



TheXpress2002;1700146 said:


> All models have gone gang buster midweek. All are showing .5 inch QPF with 20 to 1 ratios.
> 
> NWS has very strong wording this morning.





caitlyncllc;1700260 said:


> if I remember what you said, high ratios - like 20:1 - mean light fluffy snow?
> But what does the qpf mean again?
> Thanks for the heads up.


I googled QPF Mark http://www.cnrfc.noaa.gov/qpf.php


----------



## kg26

What reports are you looking at? All of the reports I've read don't say anything about a major snow storm.


----------



## eatonpaving

kg26;1700303 said:


> What reports are you looking at? All of the reports I've read don't say anything about a major snow storm.


same here...their just not ready to stick their necks out just yet...


----------



## TheXpress2002

They are consistent with a 6-10 snowfall with a few localized spots higher beginning Wednesday. Very light and fluffy but will be very intense.


----------



## TheXpress2002

I cant post snapshots as my service is terrible right now


----------



## Stove

accuweather is now saying 3 - 6... my plow truck needs gas, guess ill fill up today! and enjoy some football


----------



## TheXpress2002

This will only be the first system. Another one looks to hit next weekend with higher totals than this first one


----------



## kg26

TheXpress2002;1700378 said:


> They are consistent with a 6-10 snowfall with a few localized spots higher beginning Wednesday. Very light and fluffy but will be very intense.


6-10" prices going up!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kg26

eatonpaving;1700348 said:


> same here...their just not ready to stick their necks out just yet...


I know, I need to hear something or need a link to something because the misses wants to go to Toronto for new years eve


----------



## kg26

eatonpaving;1700348 said:


> same here...their just not ready to stick their necks out just yet...


I know, I need to hear something or need a link to something because the misses wants to go to Toronto for new years eve. I've been telling her we aren't going because of work. If we don't get any snow I'm going to be dodging frying pans for the next week.


----------



## TheXpress2002

First one...

Second one...


----------



## stanky

snowman6;1700055 said:


> Thanks Xpress


Thank you Ryan , hope you had a good christmas.


----------



## kg26

TheXpress2002;1700554 said:


> First one...
> 
> Second one...


Thank you, if I'm looking at this correct its says this could happen anytime between today and Jan6?


----------



## TheXpress2002

kg26;1700562 said:


> Thank you, if I'm looking at this correct its says this could happen anytime between today and Jan6?


Two seperate systems. First one is Wednesday second one is Sunday/Monday


----------



## Superior L & L

Sweet ! Two systems. I'll take. 4" for the first and the second one being 7 days out will end up shooting south


----------



## snowman6

TheXpress2002;1700566 said:


> Two seperate systems. First one is Wednesday second one is Sunday/Monday


Would it be Wednesday morning or night? Thanks in advance


----------



## Superior L & L

Freezing rain hitting up here right now. Other than high traffic subdivision rds I'm thinking our salt flats will hold


----------



## Lightningllc

I took the family up to frankenmuth for dinner just came out and everything is a sheet of ice. BAD.


----------



## terrapro

Yep I am going out right now to check stuff out.


----------



## Allor Outdoor

My driveway in Milford is a solid sheet of ice! Time to salt!


----------



## terrapro

Ehh visible salt still down. I'm going to have to wait a bit.


----------



## dbdrgr150

Hopefully it wont come to Wednesday night I just got tickets to the Winter Classic.


----------



## Moonlighter

Pontiac is clear so far, had to deice the truck windows but road is still clear.


----------



## wondo

If anyone is interested I have a 96 2 wheel drive powerstroke 293k miles I would trade for a v plow setup for a super duty, a decent electric box salter, or a zero turn.


----------



## Tango

Please, please Wednesday night. Driving home first thing Wednesday morning.


----------



## kg26

dbdrgr150;1700825 said:


> Hopefully it wont come to Wednesday night I just got tickets to the Winter Classic.


If I'm not going to Toronto, you can't go to the classic. Where are you sitting?


----------



## MPM

Truck windows are iced up and driveway is starting to ice up in Clarkston


----------



## A&LSiteService

Brighton, Hartland, Milford and South Lyon are all coated with a thin layer of ice.


----------



## dbdrgr150

kg26;1700966 said:


> If I'm not going to Toronto, you can't go to the classic. Where are you sitting?


Section 44 row 60 something.


----------



## kg26

dbdrgr150;1701122 said:


> Section 44 row 60 something.


Very cool.


----------



## Lightningllc

A&LSiteService;1701008 said:


> Brighton, Hartland, Milford and South Lyon are all coated with a thin layer of ice.


Agreed. Some blacktop and some concrete, just depends where the wind blows.


----------



## bln

Very sporatic icing.


----------



## Bedell Mgmt.

the model runs this morning look like it's going to be a busy start to the new year. Thumbs Up

i hope we just get what was seen in Ryan's post yesterday instead...


----------



## TheXpress2002

No change in the forecast. Timing is key obviously for everyone with NYE. Some models have snow starting early Wednesday morning others have it starting mid afternoon. Snow will continue into Thursday afternoon. Still feel 6-10 inches is a safe bet with the highest totals south of 96 to the Ohio border. 

Following this system is the Sunday Monday timeframe for another monster system. 

After that mid next week another major system is also looking likely


----------



## PlowingMI

POOP!!! that is all


----------



## Mark Oomkes

TheXpress2002;1700554 said:


> First one...
> 
> Second one...


----------



## Stove

^^^^^ :laughing:


----------



## PowersTree

Anyone got an UltraMount truck side they want to sell for a 98K2500? If so call me, 248.230.0644. We are trying to throw one together quick, as we just had a truck go down, and the dealer cant pinpoint the problem.


----------



## eatonpaving

PowersTree;1701875 said:


> Anyone got an UltraMount truck side they want to sell for a 98K2500? If so call me, 248.230.0644. We are trying to throw one together quick, as we just had a truck go down, and the dealer cant pinpoint the problem.


what is the truck doing...text me at 1734-674-5822 maybe i can help.


----------



## PowersTree

eatonpaving;1701973 said:


> what is the truck doing...text me at 1734-674-5822 maybe i can help.


Not my truck, a friends. His is a 13 f350 with a diesel. One dealer told him engine, sent it to a truck dealer, who says its electrical but can't pinpoint it. The trucks been down for 9 weeks now, he had his sites covered, but recoeving to many complaints, so I'm suiting my truck tomorrow so it can cover his sites, while my sidewalk crew takes his two wheeler.


----------



## redskinsfan34

PowersTree;1702116 said:


> Not my truck, a friends. His is a 13 f350 with a diesel. One dealer told him engine, sent it to a truck dealer, who says its electrical but can't pinpoint it. The trucks been down for 9 weeks now, he had his sites covered, but recoeving to many complaints, so I'm suiting my truck tomorrow so it can cover his sites, while my sidewalk crew takes his two wheeler.


Sounds like you're a helluva friend. It also sounds like you're spreading yourself thin.


----------



## moosey

Anyone looking for a few more jobs. In Birmingham/Bloomfield area. If so Please, PM me.


----------



## GreenAcresFert

PowersTree;1702116 said:


> while my sidewalk crew takes his two wheeler.


Does it have a side car for ice melt and shovels?


----------



## bln

Have to love it when you come home to find that someone tried to steal your spinner chute off of your salter. 2 Years ago someone tried cutting out my catallatic converter. Why can't I ever get lucky enough to catch these bastards.


----------



## A&LSiteService

bln;1702308 said:


> Have to love it when you come home to find that someone tried to steal your spinner chute off of your salter. 2 Years ago someone tried cutting out my catallatic converter. Why can't I ever get lucky enough to catch these bastards.


I've been there Brad... I lost a bunch of parts off my Skidsteer a few years back. It just makes you wonder sometimes...


----------



## PowersTree

GreenAcresFert;1702226 said:


> Does it have a side car for ice melt and shovels?


Two wheeler as in two wheel drive truck.

As far as being a nice friend, I am, to those who also have my back. I'm not spreading myself thin by putting his backup plow on my 4wd truck and putting him in it while my shovel crew drives his truck that can't plow. I am in a loader myself, and won't be affecting my times, and I add a plow truck. Helps both of us actually.


----------



## caitlyncllc

bln;1702308 said:


> Have to love it when you come home to find that someone tried to steal your spinner chute off of your salter. 2 Years ago someone tried cutting out my catallatic converter. Why can't I ever get lucky enough to catch these bastards.


Cause then you'd be in jail for beating the piss out of some low life while protecting your own property.


----------



## snowman6

Milford and south Lyon both have coatings


----------



## First Responder

Warren/center line area covered and still coming down......


----------



## MPM

Clarkston to Wixom all covered still coming down.


----------



## wondo

Wixom to Southfield covered. still falling at 12 and northwestern


----------



## kg26

city plows out in Shelby twp, troy, Lathrup village


----------



## 2FAST4U

Full salt app in Macomb. 1/2" looks fine now


----------



## hosejockey4506

NOAA changed there new years forecast to less then a inch


----------



## redskinsfan34

I noticed that too.


----------



## TheXpress2002

1 bad run om the 0z and they jumped ship. 

It will trend back north like it always does and like the 6z just did


----------



## redskinsfan34

TheXpress2002;1702584 said:


> 1 bad run om the 0z and they jumped ship.
> 
> It will trend back north like it always does and like the 6z just did


They did do that on the last storm. Right at the last minute they changed their forecast to .5". Then we got the originally forecasted 2" and Green Glacier razzed me a little :laughing:.


----------



## moosey

1.5 at Orchard Lake n Telegraph. What happened to maybe an inch!!


----------



## stanky

bln;1702308 said:


> Have to love it when you come home to find that someone tried to steal your spinner chute off of your salter. 2 Years ago someone tried cutting out my catallatic converter. Why can't I ever get lucky enough to catch these bastards.


Yeah brad
A few years ago they came in my yard in broad day light stold my steam cleaner ,broke all the windows out of my trucks. I found out who did that.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

TheXpress2002;1702584 said:


> 1 bad run om the 0z and they jumped *train.*
> It will trend back north like it always does and like the 6z just did


Mr Conductor, where is the next stop, I want off!

Our foreguess for the foreseeable future..........well............sucks.


----------



## TGS Inc.

I'm "loving" how the NOAA forecast has changed for today almost every time I have looked at it over the last few hours. First a little snow, then nothing, now a special weather statement and more snow.... :-0


Happy New Year!!


----------



## gunsworth

Wtf is goin on. Just got woken up from a quick nap and its a whiteout, yet nothing on radar!


----------



## TheXpress2002

gunsworth;1702665 said:


> Wtf is goin on. Just got woken up from a quick nap and its a whiteout, yet nothing on radar!


Here is a link to the best FREE HD radar that shows lake effect from Metro Airport Control Tower. More advanced radar showing even more has to be paid for.

http://www.wunderground.com/radar/radblast.asp?ID=DTW&type=TR0


----------



## cuttingedge13

PowersTree;1702116 said:


> Not my truck, a friends. His is a 13 f350 with a diesel. One dealer told him engine, sent it to a truck dealer, who says its electrical but can't pinpoint it. The trucks been down for 9 weeks now.....


9 weeks! Someone would have to die! Thanks for the warm fuzzy feeling....going to drop $60,000.00 on a 2014 f 350 diesel next week. Maybe I should go talk to the GMC dealer.


----------



## MPM

Does anyone need any large pallets for bonfires or heating the garage?? We have about 50-75 pallets, some good some bad. They are all approx. 4'x8',5'x10' and a few random sizes. I can load them on your trailer for you if you come and get them during the day when I'm here.


----------



## TheXpress2002

Well quick update after the 12z runs. Yesterdays "blip" of a smaller and southern track was a farce. These 12z runs have come back north and are stronger. Why NWS caved to the one run is beyond me with the consistency the models had.

So that being said if 18z holds track Winter Storm Warnings should and better be posted this afternoon and 6-10 is an awesome bet.


----------



## Greenstar lawn

Ryan do we have a timing with this? I'm supposed to go to the winter classic tomorrow....


----------



## TheXpress2002

Greenstar lawn;1702757 said:


> Ryan do we have a timing with this? I'm supposed to go to the winter classic tomorrow....


Currently beginning around 4am tomorrow morning ending Thursday morning.


----------



## Green Glacier

Are we going to have special weather statements all day


----------



## P&M Landscaping

Anyone know of a poly vbox for sale? I prefer electric.


----------



## terrapro

TheXpress2002;1702755 said:


> Well quick update after the 12z runs. Yesterdays "blip" of a smaller and southern track was a farce. These 12z runs have come back north and are stronger. Why NWS caved to the one run is beyond me with the consistency the models had.
> 
> So that being said if 18z holds track Winter Storm Warnings should and better be posted this afternoon and 6-10 is an awesome bet.





TheXpress2002;1702762 said:


> Currently beginning around 4am tomorrow morning ending Thursday morning.


Yeah NOAA for Howell area just backed off to around 2" total storm...but you did say I would be on the outskirts anyway. 
Whatever we get honestly I'm glad it's on another Holiday, makes it less stressful with less open.


----------



## grassmaster06

Most of places are open tommorow hope everyone shows up


----------



## kg26

Didn't even hit my 2"triggers bummer.


----------



## TheXpress2002

WWA has been issued will be upgraded to a warning tonight.

Not backing off my 6-10 inches storm total


----------



## Plow-jeff

TheXpress2002;1702928 said:


> WWA has been issued will be upgraded to a warning tonight.
> 
> Not backing off my 6-10 inches storm total


what can lansing expect to see from this?


----------



## TheXpress2002

Plow-jeff;1702940 said:


> what can lansing expect to see from this?


at this moment 4 to 6 inches would be a safe bet


----------



## TheXpress2002

Latest short term models and domestic models are coming in with an excess of one foot of snow for the 94 and 96 corridor. I am NOT jumping on that bandwagon yet but just informing everyone of what is getting spit out.


----------



## lawns4life

Are the highest totals going to be to the south for this storm? Theres no WWA issued for Rochester/Troy area yet..


----------



## TheXpress2002

lawns4life;1702977 said:


> Are the highest totals going to be to the south for this storm? Theres no WWA issued for Rochester/Troy area yet..


Highest totals will be along and south of 96

Your weather headline will be posted shortly.....


----------



## magnatrac

Anyone else ever get bad plow oil? I flushed my plow a month ago and ever since then it has been running slower than normal. I thought it was all in my head and kind of blew it off. Well this morning on my second lot I made 2 pushes and then the plow wouldn't go up. Like the flip of a switch the pump started struggling and would only lift the plow a few inches off the ground. Had to grab our other truck finish plowing then get back in mine to salt. Then back into the other truck when a couple of resi's wanted to be plowed for tonight. Finally got my truck in the barn with no clue what to expect. Decided to tear into it and check the pump. I drained the fluid and was quickly greeted by some slush. After I pulled the resivour I found at ton of ice and slush in the bottom. The intake screen was covered . After another complete flush and refill with sealed oem fluid it's running normal . I don't know how the plow didn't freeze up last week when it was single digits . I have always said oil is oil but from now on no after market stuff for me. The trouble oil was purchased from algelos in a gallon jug. I didn't like that it wasn't sealed just a plug under the lid. Anyways what a long fun day for a 1.5" snow l.o.l. Atlest i'm ready for tomorrow!


----------



## TheXpress2002

Here is my final breakdown as the 18z runs are complete and have gone complete ape shizzz and ALL in agreement. Snow starts around 2am and will finish Thursday morning.

I69 to M59 4-6 inches

M59 to 696 6-8 inches

696 to 94 8-10 inches 
(possibly higher under deformation bands)

94 to to the Ohio border 6-8 inches
(possibly higher under deformation bands)


----------



## Tscape

I bet that doesn't happen.


----------



## Reliablesnow

How do you all handle your resi accounts with a snow like this? I have 50 accounts, not sure whether to wait until the storm is done or go out 2x per home but only being able to charge for 1 snow.


----------



## kg26

Here is what I am reading From Noaa.gov less than one inch over night. for Oakland county. Justweather Detroit has it as follows snow tonight from about 10pm-6pm tomorrow.


----------



## cuttingedge13

Reliablesnow;1703075 said:


> How do you all handle your resi accounts with a snow like this? I have 50 accounts, not sure whether to wait until the storm is done or go out 2x per home but only being able to charge for 1 snow.


Why only charge once?


----------



## kg26

Reliablesnow;1703075 said:


> How do you all handle your resi accounts with a snow like this? I have 50 accounts, not sure whether to wait until the storm is done or go out 2x per home but only being able to charge for 1 snow.


Charge per visit.


----------



## Plow-jeff

cuttingedge13;1703084 said:


> Why only charge once?


Anything over 6 I plow twice, charging twice. If u don't make more to plow more than once per storm, I would just do them all at once when storms about a hour from being over. But, a few of my accounts are per event pricing, and I still plow them multiple times if snows deep enough. Being stuck with 8 inches of wet heavy snow sucks, I'd rather plow twice then break my equipment 
Sorry I tagged wrong person haha


----------



## Lightningllc

P&M Landscaping;1702807 said:


> Anyone know of a poly vbox for sale? I prefer electric.


I still have that 1 yard snowex. Sp-6000 I think


----------



## caitlyncllc

magnatrac;1703011 said:


> Anyone else ever get bad plow oil? I flushed my plow a month ago and ever since then it has been running slower than normal. I thought it was all in my head and kind of blew it off. Well this morning on my second lot I made 2 pushes and then the plow wouldn't go up. Like the flip of a switch the pump started struggling and would only lift the plow a few inches off the ground. Had to grab our other truck finish plowing then get back in mine to salt. Then back into the other truck when a couple of resi's wanted to be plowed for tonight. Finally got my truck in the barn with no clue what to expect. Decided to tear into it and check the pump. I drained the fluid and was quickly greeted by some slush. After I pulled the resivour I found at ton of ice and slush in the bottom. The intake screen was covered . After another complete flush and refill with sealed oem fluid it's running normal . I don't know how the plow didn't freeze up last week when it was single digits . I have always said oil is oil but from now on no after market stuff for me. The trouble oil was purchased from algelos in a gallon jug. I didn't like that it wasn't sealed just a plug under the lid. Anyways what a long fun day for a 1.5" snow l.o.l. Atlest i'm ready for tomorrow!


Might not have been the oil. Check your sweeper seals on your cylinders. If they are worn or your cylinders are pitted or scratched they will allow small amounts of water/snow back into the system as the piston retracts and there is suction at the seals. The more you use the plow, the more water gets pulled up inside the system, the more slush/freezing in the fluid.


----------



## MPM

Hey Brad (bln), just wanted to say thanks for helping me out with setting up my insurance! And if you ever need a hand with salting/plowing again feel free to call/text me anytime! I could get used to getting paid cash same day of work! Lol


----------



## Bigrd1

magnatrac;1703011 said:


> Anyone else ever get bad plow oil? I flushed my plow a month ago and ever since then it has been running slower than normal. I thought it was all in my head and kind of blew it off. Well this morning on my second lot I made 2 pushes and then the plow wouldn't go up. Like the flip of a switch the pump started struggling and would only lift the plow a few inches off the ground. Had to grab our other truck finish plowing then get back in mine to salt. Then back into the other truck when a couple of resi's wanted to be plowed for tonight. Finally got my truck in the barn with no clue what to expect. Decided to tear into it and check the pump. I drained the fluid and was quickly greeted by some slush. After I pulled the resivour I found at ton of ice and slush in the bottom. The intake screen was covered . After another complete flush and refill with sealed oem fluid it's running normal . I don't know how the plow didn't freeze up last week when it was single digits . I have always said oil is oil but from now on no after market stuff for me. The trouble oil was purchased from algelos in a gallon jug. I didn't like that it wasn't sealed just a plug under the lid. Anyways what a long fun day for a 1.5" snow l.o.l. Atlest i'm ready for tomorrow!


Try Amsoil transmission fluid. I've never had a problem with it in the 10 years that I've been running it. I'd recommend it to anyone even before becoming a dealer.


----------



## magnatrac

Bigrd1;1703108 said:


> Try Amsoil transmission fluid. I've never had a problem with it in the 10 years that I've been running it. I'd recommend it to anyone even before becoming a dealer.


My brother was a dealer for like ten years ,he got his stuff out of Romeo. Guess I never thought of putting that stuff in the plows our mowers have been running it forever !


----------



## terrapro

I'll take 3 salts please, and a cleanup salt thurs


----------



## FIREMEDIC2572

I put my money on Ryan's forecast. He called out the ice storm 4 days before anyone else even mentioned it. Thanks for your work!


----------



## magnatrac

caitlyncllc;1703103 said:


> Might not have been the oil. Check your sweeper seals on your cylinders. If they are worn or your cylinders are pitted or scratched they will allow small amounts of water/snow back into the system as the piston retracts and there is suction at the seals. The more you use the plow, the more water gets pulled up inside the system, the more slush/freezing in the fluid.


I guess that is possible since it's been busy this past month . The plow is 2 years old perfect cylinders I use fluid film on them all year. I can see crystals floating in the other unused portion of that jug though. It was above freezing when I did the first flush so I didn't see any issues. Glad it was an easy fix but frustrating none the less.


----------



## esshakim

Seems everywhere I look there is a different forecast. Don't really see anything for Oakland County posted yet. Really hope this one stays south of us here in Oakland county.


----------



## terrapro

Happy New Years guys! 
Cheers to a new chance at a great year!


----------



## redskinsfan34

Snowing now in Dexter. Everything covered. A little early?


----------



## snowman6

Snowing in Milford.


----------



## wondo

Snowing in wixom. Light dusting on my truck and my street already.


----------



## gunsworth

Everything covered in southfield. And about 30 drunk people in my house, and i feel like im getting the flu. Fml.


----------



## redskinsfan34

Well maybe if it's started early it will finish early. I don't know.


----------



## Boomer123

New Years day = Snow= Money


----------



## bln

Happy News year Everyone, may you make loads of cash.


----------



## stanky

bln;1703379 said:


> Happy News year Everyone, may you make loads of cash.


You to brad, god bless you and your family


----------



## Frankland

You too Brad!


----------



## MPM

Happy new years everyone! Does anyone know if its frowned upon to plow with a 12pack of bud light platinum in the passenger seat??


----------



## Stove

Happy New Year guys!


----------



## Boomer123

MPM;1703388 said:


> Happy new years everyone! Does anyone know if its frowned upon to plow with a 12pack of bud light platinum in the passenger seat??


Test it out in Keego Harbor and let us know how it goes.


----------



## MPM

Boomer123;1703398 said:


> Test it out in Keego Harbor and let us know how it goes.


Im just kiddin about the beer part! Stayed sober tonight, rather feel good tomorrow and make some money!


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ughhhhhh, checking what needs to be plowed this morning.

Drunks+snow covered roads=pissed off snowplower. Everybody is driving about 5 MPH. If you've been drinking and don't\can't go a reasonable speed STAY OFF THE ROAD! Bad enough during morning rush hour, but tonight was just frustrating.


----------



## Green Glacier

Happy New year everyone 
the radar dpont look to impressive


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Au contraire, the radar looks fantastic.

It snowed all day here yesterday so it can stop for a while. We only got 2 to 4 inches but that's plenty.


----------



## TheXpress2002

over 2 inches now in Ann Arbor


----------



## hosejockey4506

Pinckney north to fenton was half inch or less


----------



## wondo

Now that it's 2014 I can say this is only the first salter break down of the year! Anyone have a decent v box they are looking to sell? I need to start looking.


----------



## Plow-jeff

Half inch in lansing


----------



## esshakim

Went out at 3am and we had less than .5" in Southfield got done salting at 7 and then it just started coming down.


----------



## Tscape

.5 inch in Dexter. >yawn<


----------



## Tscape

TheXpress2002;1703435 said:


> over 2 inches now in Ann Arbor


really? you sure?


----------



## TheXpress2002

Yes. along the 94 corridor


----------



## TheXpress2002

...............
......


----------



## terrapro

My supplier is going to price himself out of business...just went up $5 to $82 per ton.
Warned them tonight they better figure something else out cause they were already the most expensive in town. The bigger outfits that use him already have the capability to not need him and once they leave they might never come back...


----------



## Tscape

My salt flats must have fended off the first 1.5"


----------



## Tscape

Great Deal is less than than $70, Cole, and they have the best snow shovels in town.


----------



## terrapro

Tscape;1703465 said:


> Great Deal is less than than $70, Cole, and they have the best snow shovels in town.


Yep I know I told them that. He was like "wow that's cheap", I told him no you are expensive lol


----------



## Green Glacier

No break in site Grrrrrr.....


----------



## saltoftheearth

terrapro;1703463l said:


> My supplier is going to price himself out of business...just went up $5 to $82 per ton.
> Warned them tonight they better figure something else out cause they were already the most expensive in town. The bigger outfits that use him already have the capability to not need him and once they leave they might never come back...


. Terrapro, what is going on in the salt market is a function of two relatively light winter seasons. Most suppliers have to commit to a certain amount of salt and take all that salt in a season or pay penalties. No supplier I know has an unlimited supply of cheap salt. In a year like this. Suppliers are already hitting their commitment levels. These suppliers now have a choice. Commit to more at a higher price from the mine or run out. If the winter continues the situation will get worse.


----------



## delong17

Mark Oomkes;1703424 said:


> Au contraire, the radar looks fantastic.
> 
> It snowed all day here yesterday so it can stop for a while. We only got 2 to 4 inches but that's plenty.


Lucky you!!! Woke up at 5:45 , went to bed at 2:15 and still the same amount of snow. About 1/2 -1" in birmingham/bloomfield area.

Goodmorning and happy New Years


----------



## stanky

Mark Oomkes;1703415 said:


> Ughhhhhh, checking what needs to be plowed this morning.
> 
> Drunks+snow covered roads=pissed off snowplower. Everybody is driving about 5 MPH. If you've been drinking and don't\can't go a reasonable speed STAY OFF THE ROAD! Bad enough during morning rush hour, but tonight was just frustrating.


Hey i thought those dutch reformist did'nt drink ?


----------



## PowersTree

cuttingedge13;1702723 said:


> 9 weeks! Someone would have to die! Thanks for the warm fuzzy feeling....going to drop $60,000.00 on a 2014 f 350 diesel next week. Maybe I should go talk to the GMC dealer.


His is a $64k King Ranch. They're doing everything they can to fight the warranty.


----------



## stanky

delong17;1703488 said:


> Lucky you!!! Woke up at 5:45 , went to bed at 2:15 and still the same amount of snow. About 1/2 -1" in birmingham/bloomfield area.
> 
> Goodmorning and happy New Years


We just got about a1" blast here in lyon twp.added to the inch we had


----------



## stanky

PowersTree;1703500 said:


> His is a $64k King Ranch. They're doing everything they can to fight the warranty.


I had that happen with a new suburban once after a fight they ended up giving me 
A new truck, they could'nt fix the problem .keep fighting them. !!!!


----------



## stanky

wondo;1703447 said:


> Now that it's 2014 I can say this is only the first salter break down of the year! Anyone have a decent v box they are looking to sell? I need to start looking.


I think lightning said he had one.


----------



## redskinsfan34

Tscape;1703454 said:


> .5 inch in Dexter. >yawn<


Are you looking at previously salted commercial lots tscape? My resi's are just under 2".


----------



## redskinsfan34

Tscape;1703465 said:


> Great Deal is less than than $70, Cole, and they have the best snow shovels in town.


I don't run bulk. What's great deal?


----------



## svc turf

So what's happening with this 6-10 inches?


----------



## TheXpress2002

svc turf;1703513 said:


> So what's happening with this 6-10 inches?


we still have 20 more hours of snow when the second wave comes through in a few hours


----------



## svc turf

TheXpress2002;1703518 said:


> we still have 20 more hours of snow when the second wave comes through in a few hours


Great! Thanks a lot. Happy New Years


----------



## terrapro

redskinsfan34;1703510 said:


> I don't run bulk. What's great deal?


Great Deal is a supply yard in Brighton on Old 23 and Spencer rd. 
It's part of the Troy Clogg operation. If I did any work in the Brighton area I would be using them for sure.


----------



## redskinsfan34

terrapro;1703532 said:


> Great Deal is a supply yard in Brighton on Old 23 and Spencer rd.
> It's part of the Troy Clogg operation. If I did any work in the Brighton area I would be using them for sure.


Got it. Thank you for the reply. I don't have enough salt work to run bulk. I get bags at sf strong on Jackson rd. Have you guys tried wolverine rental?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

stanky;1703499 said:


> Hey i thought those dutch reformist did'nt drink ?


Lol, communion wine.


----------



## Tscape

*******, the Dexter Mill will sell you sidewalk material at a decent price if you let Keri know you are a contractor. Keep that business local!

Cole, easy freeway access to Great Deal. Sometimes you have to apply pressure to a market and vote with your feet.


----------



## stanky

redskinsfan34;1703542 said:


> Got it. Thank you for the reply. I don't have enough salt work to run bulk. I get bags at sf strong on Jackson rd. Have you guys tried wolverine rental?


The have bags of hot pink in brighton i use it work great, at great deal supply


----------



## redskinsfan34

Tscape;1703561 said:


> *******, the Dexter Mill will sell you sidewalk material at a decent price if you let Keri know you are a contractor. Keep that business local!
> 
> Cole, easy freeway access to Great Deal. Sometimes you have to apply pressure to a market and vote with your feet.


Thanks for the tip. I've been getting 50 lbs. Bags of salt at $4.35.


----------



## stanky

Mark Oomkes;1703548 said:


> Lol, communion wine.


Hahaha. ! I hear ya


----------



## TheXpress2002

just a quick update rapid refresh models are showing this a tad further north than expected. Jackpot zone will be between 94 & M 59. The system is also starting to slow and stall out which will increase our totals from here on out.
expect hourly rates between half an inch and three quarter inch for the foreseeable future


----------



## Green Glacier

I think I will stay in truck and take nap


----------



## flykelley

TheXpress2002;1703630 said:


> just a quick update rapid refresh models are showing this a tad further north than expected. Jackpot zone will be between 94 & M 59. The system is also starting to slow and stall out which will increase our totals from here on out.
> expect hourly rates between half an inch and three quarter inch for the foreseeable future


Keep it south of M 59 and life will be good.


----------



## redskinsfan34

Green Glacier;1703662 said:


> I think I will stay in truck and take nap


Are you the one that has to babysit the gym lot next to family farm and home? 2.3" down in Dexter.


----------



## flykelley

Hi Guys
I have a E-47 for sale for the local guys. Had it rebuilt last year at Angelo's, spent over $400.00 on the rebuild. Used it for 1/2 of last winter and then swapped it with my other E-47 to make sure it was a good unit. $300.00 firm.

Mike


----------



## A&LSiteService

TheXpress2002;1703630 said:


> just a quick update rapid refresh models are showing this a tad further north than expected. Jackpot zone will be between 94 & M 59. The system is also starting to slow and stall out which will increase our totals from here on out.
> expect hourly rates between half an inch and three quarter inch for the foreseeable future


Thanks for the update Ryan! Happy new year my friend, I hope it is a profitable one!


----------



## Green Glacier

redskinsfan34;1703685 said:


> Are you the one that has to babysit the gym lot next to family farm and home? 2.3" down in Dexter.


Yes hollota fun


----------



## Green Glacier

Family farm open today to
But the fittnes center lot more fun


----------



## Green Glacier

Is any one using boss wings 
If so any way to stop vibration


----------



## Boomer123

*Windsheild Washer De-Icer*

Hey guys just a FYI Autozone is having a sale on Prestone De-Icer Windshield Washer Fluid 2 gallons for $5.00.
I was at another store today and they were selling it for $4.49 each.


----------



## firelwn82

Green Glacier;1703776 said:


> Family farm open today to
> But the fittnes center lot more fun


Where are family farms?? This is the third time in recent weeks that I have heard of these stores. People tell me there prices are comparable if not cheaper than TSC box stores.


----------



## Tango

Green Glacier;1703816 said:


> Is any one using boss wings
> If so any way to stop vibration


I had the same problem. I raised the rubber scrapers 1/4 inch and it stopped.


----------



## 2FAST4U

My truck that day since noon yesterday till 3 today maybe has an 1" at the most. Salt is still holding its own up here in Macomb twp


----------



## Green Glacier

firelwn82;1703826 said:


> Where are family farms?? This is the third time in recent weeks that I have heard of these stores. People tell me there prices are comparable if not cheaper than TSC box stores.


There is one in Chelsea one in mason


----------



## Green Glacier

Prices do beat TSC


----------



## Green Glacier

Tango;1703865 said:


> I had the same problem. I raised the rubber scrapers 1/4 inch and it stopped.


Blew headlights twice
No rome to raise. Them have to replace cutting I guess


----------



## 2FAST4U

Green Glacier;1703895 said:


> Blew headlights twice
> No rome to raise. Them have to replace cutting I guess


My left light, the reflector thing pops out after every storm.


----------



## Green Glacier

I keep watching radar looks to be Heading south all day


----------



## flykelley

Boomer123;1703823 said:


> Hey guys just a FYI Autozone is having a sale on Prestone De-Icer Windshield Washer Fluid 2 gallons for $5.00.
> I was at another store today and they were selling it for $4.49 each.


Is this the Boomer from Dixie Hwy?

Mike


----------



## esshakim

So when is everyone thinking of starting? I'm in Southfield and we have a solid 2". All the advisories say it won't stop snowing until noon tomorrow. Was thinking about starting commercial between 10-12 and the hitting residential towards the end. Really don't wanna have to plow houses twice


----------



## terrapro

I am already hating this storm.....
This trend this year of slow drawn out storms is really irritating. I hate wasting gas on plowing 1" 3 times, I hate wasting salt, I hate sitting on my hands waiting because it's a waste of time to do anymore then I have done already, I hate the thought of any snow on the pavement, and I hate doing the same thing over and over again.


----------



## TheXpress2002

the system has stalled out. This system will drag on through tomorrow afternoon now with one to three more this afternoon two to four additional tonight and another one to three additional tomorrow


----------



## firelwn82

TheXpress2002;1703982 said:


> the system has stalled out. This system will drag on through tomorrow afternoon now with one to three more this afternoon two to four additional tonight and another one to three additional tomorrow


Thanks for all your extra effort you put in for this thread Ryan. Mother Nature is a pita and the last two winter seasons have been tough to predict. Thanks for giving us the heads up. Happy New Yer to you and yours.


----------



## terrapro

TheXpress2002;1703982 said:


> *the system has stalled out*. This system will drag on through tomorrow afternoon now with one to three more this afternoon two to four additional tonight and another one to three additional tomorrow


I noticed ugh lol
I am banging my head against the wall. I have been just clearing walks and picking away at keeping lanes clear on the seasonals all afternoon.
As usual thanks Ryan


----------



## gunsworth

TheXpress2002;1703982 said:


> the system has stalled out. This system will drag on through tomorrow afternoon now with one to three more this afternoon two to four additional tonight and another one to three additional tomorrow


Lol this is ********, i dont even know what to do. Guess ill do commercials then resis, then take a nap and do resis and commercials again.

At least its fluffy


----------



## Reliablesnow

Totals so far?


----------



## Bedell Mgmt.

TheXpress2002;1703982 said:


> the system has stalled out. This system will drag on through tomorrow afternoon now with one to three more this afternoon two to four additional tonight and another one to three additional tomorrow


Thanks for the heads up! wesport

You da man, Ryan!


----------



## Boomer123

flykelley;1703932 said:


> Is this the Boomer from Dixie Hwy?
> 
> Mike


 Nope my name is Matt Hougaboom live in Waterford and have been going by Boomer for 40+ years.


----------



## Boomer123

esshakim;1703935 said:


> So when is everyone thinking of starting? I'm in Southfield and we have a solid 2". All the advisories say it won't stop snowing until noon tomorrow. Was thinking about starting commercial between 10-12 and the hitting residential towards the end. Really don't wanna have to plow houses twice





gunsworth;1704015 said:


> Lol this is ********, i dont even know what to do. Guess ill do commercials then resis, then take a nap and do resis and commercials again.
> 
> At least its fluffy


 Unless something changes I'm hitting the commercials at 10pm and resi after that. Looks like a two plow gig.
Oh and I also hate doing house twice unless they're my per push clients.


----------



## 2FAST4U

Reliablesnow;1704026 said:


> Totals so far?


At 5 I had 1" at Hall and garfield.

Think were going out at 2 get commercials done and salted. Then do resis in the afternoon so there clean when everyone comes home from work.


----------



## esshakim

Have a solid 5" in Southfield as of now.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

terrapro;1703942 said:


> I am already hating this storm.....
> This trend this year of slow drawn out storms is really irritating. I hate wasting gas on plowing 1" 3 times, I hate wasting salt, I hate sitting on my hands waiting because it's a waste of time to do anymore then I have done already, I hate the thought of any snow on the pavement, and I hate doing the same thing over and over again.


Seems like we hit our seasonal average 2 weeks ago, I about crapped when they said we only had about 30" at that time.

Your summary is perfect, Cole.


----------



## Reliablesnow

Just measured 4" in Ferndale, 696/Woodward. A whole lot less than what I expected


----------



## Bigrd1

about 2" down in the rochester area. coming down super slow.


----------



## Plow-jeff

right around 3 down in lansing, light snow now


----------



## kg26

Boomer123;1703823 said:


> Hey guys just a FYI Autozone is having a sale on Prestone De-Icer Windshield Washer Fluid 2 gallons for $5.00.
> I was at another store today and they were selling it for $4.49 each.


Good looking out friend.


----------



## kg26

esshakim;1704110 said:


> Have a solid 5" in Southfield as of now.


And I'm all in it fun fun fun.


----------



## kg26

2FAST4U;1704082 said:


> At 5 I had 1" at Hall and garfield.
> 
> Think were going out at 2 get commercials done and salted. Then do resis in the afternoon so there clean when everyone comes home from work.


That is a good plan. It isn't coming down as bad in sterlingheights area like it is in Oakland county.


----------



## Boomer123

A little over an inch in Waterford. It's barely snowing now.


----------



## magnatrac

There is a lot of snow to come on the radar but it does look as if it's heading south. I would't mind a push but a salting is better than nothing. Not much has fallen here in north Oakland .


----------



## lawns4life

About 2 to 2.5 down in Troy. Still coming down lightly but he radar looks like it's going to be ending in the next couple hours


----------



## Boomer123

How about that Rose Bowl Game :redbounce :yow!:


----------



## Plow-jeff

Boomer123;1704303 said:


> How about that Rose Bowl Game :redbounce :yow!:


I agree! go green!


----------



## Superior L & L

Went out at 7:00pm and layed some salt on our hotels and retirement homes. We only are looking at about 1/2" on treated sites in genesee county. Problem is it's way cold out and it's not working great !!! We may just have to push everything




ANYONE GOT EYES ON AUBURN HILLS AREA PLEASE


----------



## terrapro

Paul I'm 2-3" on treated from this morning earlier doing walks and keeping lanes open. That was about 7pm, going out again shortly.


----------



## PowersTree

Im in Oxford, we are almost at 2". Will be going through AH in about an hour. I will update again then.


----------



## TGS Inc.

Anyone know of a 24 hour mobile welding guy?? Lincoln Park area. My guy isn't answering...

Thanks!


----------



## RMGLawn

TGS Inc.;1704499 said:


> Anyone know of a 24 hour mobile welding guy?? Lincoln Park area. My guy isn't answering...
> 
> Thanks!


Try this guy...hes at Penn and Allen

+1 734-282-9393
Marks Welding


----------



## kg26

Boomer123;1704053 said:


> Unless something changes I'm hitting the commercials at 10pm and resi after that. Looks like a two plow gig.
> Oh and I also hate doing house twice unless they're my per push clients.


I hear you. If we don't have a per push or inch accumulation agreement, You are waiting.


----------



## TGS Inc.

RMGLawn;1704551 said:


> Try this guy...hes at Penn and Allen
> 
> +1 734-282-9393
> Marks Welding


Thank you!


----------



## First Responder

Well what a way to bring in the New Year! I hope this is not an indication on how the rest of 2014 is going to be......Just keep thinking $$$$$$$$$......


----------



## kg26

Sleeping for 4hrs only to get up and hit it again.


----------



## RMGLawn

kg26;1704587 said:


> Sleeping for 4hrs only to get up and hit it again.


At least you got some sleep. Ive been up and at em since 3 yesterday morning. Lol


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Boomer123;1704303 said:


> How about that Rose Bowl Game :redbounce :yow!:


Better than the other Michigan team could do.

Dang is it cold out there.


----------



## wondo

Found a parking barrier stacking up a snow pile on my last lot. Nice 3" gash in my angle cylinder. Guess I don't need a nap anyways. It's still snowing in wixom and Southfield too.


----------



## Greenstar lawn

Ugh white out conditions in Macomb. All that work and now lots look like I wasn't even there. I'm also done looking at the radar. It's never going to end


----------



## terrapro

OMG this is ridiculous...I don't even know how much snow we have down. It just won't stop and now it's blowing all over the place too. 
I'll keep plowing as long as I don't get *****ed out cause someone has a bunch of snow on the ground still, I might lose it at that point.
How the hell can they claim only 3" in the last 24? It was 3" by last night!?


----------



## P&M Landscaping

9.5" and counting downriver... Salt isn't doing a thing either....


----------



## RMGLawn

P&M Landscaping;1704716 said:


> 9.5" and counting downriver... Salt isn't doing a thing either....


Thats it?? It seems like 39.5"


----------



## Plow-jeff

nap finally


----------



## cuttingedge13

Sent everyone out at 8 last night, finished at 3. Back out at noon. Complaint at 6am, high end condo in Novi said we never serviced them. 4 721 toros going for 5 hours straight. I called the president of the association and told him next time I'm sending 4 snow covered guys into his kitchen at 2 am for coffee when they are done. That will be an unforgettable experience for him and his wife.


----------



## Green Glacier

OK 39.5 inches later I'm ready for this stuff to quit!!!!!


----------



## Greenstar lawn

Of course it's garbage day


----------



## Moonlighter

Thank you Express! Now a nap before cleanup run tonight!


----------



## PlowingMI

Anyone in Dearborn heights beach daily and michigan area. My blower just blew into pieces. I have 300 feet or so of sidewalk that needs to be done. 248.996.2020. Nick


----------



## PlowingMI

Did I mention that everything broke today!!!!! No cutting edge, blown hose, and salter sucks. Not that salt is doing anything. I just love winter.


----------



## TheXpress2002

going to make this short and sweet. We really need to watch the sunday time frame as certain models have been very consistent with a massive storm that will make this one look like a piece of cake


----------



## cgrappler135

Well 2 out of 4 trucks are down. 1st one threw a rod, 2nd is having some weird issues. Its a 2003 f350 5.4, it stalled on my driver out of nowhere and dead battery. We jump it and it starts but flickering dash lights and OD light flashing. Stalled again and I noticed that my brakes lights stayed on even while battery was dead. Parked it and disconnected the battery cause the back lights never went off? Any ideas??? Please and Thank you!


----------



## cgrappler135

Oh and also once restarted, the plow unit was making a funny ticking sounds and wouldn't move, unplugged it and it stopped the noise, plugged it back it and got plow up but started making ticking again???


----------



## Green Glacier

Thanks xpress 
But I think you could have waited till tomorrow to tell us that crap


----------



## Lightningllc

Just curious what day is it?? 40 hrs I think I'm throwing in the towel.


----------



## bln

MPM;1703105 said:


> Hey Brad (bln), just wanted to say thanks for helping me out with setting up my insurance! And if you ever need a hand with salting/plowing again feel free to call/text me anytime! I could get used to getting paid cash same day of work! Lol


Thanks for the kind words friend. I appreciate you hooking it up for me.


----------



## terrapro

Holy crap...
This is the year of the neverending storms that is for sure. It's still frkn snowing here. I had to take a break, and I hope I only have a couple hours of cleanup in the morning.


----------



## magnatrac

cgrappler135;1704920 said:


> Well 2 out of 4 trucks are down. 1st one threw a rod, 2nd is having some weird issues. Its a 2003 f350 5.4, it stalled on my driver out of nowhere and dead battery. We jump it and it starts but flickering dash lights and OD light flashing. Stalled again and I noticed that my brakes lights stayed on even while battery was dead. Parked it and disconnected the battery cause the back lights never went off? Any ideas??? Please and Thank you!


My 07 v10 did a similar thing. It would just shut off while driving. The dealer replaced a fuel regulation module under power train warranty and then told me I had corrosion in my wire harness. They said they could repair it for 500 or replace to for 1000. I need the truck so told them to fix it. I'm sure I got screwed but what can you do. The truck would just randomly shut down for no reason. I had taken it to my mechanic friend and it had thrown so many codes that he was having trouble trying to figure it out. His fancy snap on code reader was confused. He said he hated to do it but he sent me to the dealer.


----------



## FCPMG

*Help needed*

Looking for some help. We need plow trucks, skid steers and/or loader. 
Current subs are over whelmed!


----------



## cgrappler135

magnatrac;1705149 said:


> My 07 v10 did a similar thing. It would just shut off while driving. The dealer replaced a fuel regulation module under power train warranty and then told me I had corrosion in my wire harness. They said they could repair it for 500 or replace to for 1000. I need the truck so told them to fix it. I'm sure I got screwed but what can you do. The truck would just randomly shut down for no reason. I had taken it to my mechanic friend and it had thrown so many codes that he was having trouble trying to figure it out. His fancy snap on code reader was confused. He said he hated to do it but he sent me to the dealer.


Thanks! Hopefully if I get some time in the next day or so I will look into it.


----------



## Superior L & L

Hmmm I was going to pm you but you don't have enough posts. What sort of sites and location. ?


----------



## FCPMG

Superior email me. [email protected]


----------



## FCPMG

Superior correction. [email protected]

Sorry


----------



## Milwaukee

cgrappler135;1704920 said:


> Well 2 out of 4 trucks are down. 1st one threw a rod, 2nd is having some weird issues. Its a 2003 f350 5.4, it stalled on my driver out of nowhere and dead battery. We jump it and it starts but flickering dash lights and OD light flashing. Stalled again and I noticed that my brakes lights stayed on even while battery was dead. Parked it and disconnected the battery cause the back lights never went off? Any ideas??? Please and Thank you!


Had that windshield been replaced before? mostly it is windshield seal that leak water on Gem module cause electrical crazy. Had 3 superdutys with this issue. Gorilla duct tape fix it. On top windshield seal.


----------



## redskinsfan34

Milwaukee;1705492 said:


> Had that windshield been replaced before? mostly it is windshield seal that leak water on Gem module cause electrical crazy. Had 3 superdutys with this issue. Gorilla duct tape fix it. On top windshield seal.


Milwaukee to the rescue on a Ford issue. Any more thoughts on Sunday Ryan?


----------



## Lightningllc

Lost headlights on boss plow and truck. Fuses are good. 

What could it be


----------



## ARCTIC1000

u ck relays??


----------



## Lightningllc

Found the problem. The wire that controls truck / plow is bad. Plows 1 year old. Wtf


----------



## Green Glacier

It is fricking coooold outside


----------



## Tango

Feels good to be home. So tired I can't sleep.


----------



## bln

Finish this sentence. January's invoices are _____________ (immense.)


----------



## gunsworth

Lightningllc;1705694 said:


> Found the problem. The wire that controls truck / plow is bad. Plows 1 year old. Wtf


My only beef with boss is those connectors, the pins are like tinfoil and somehow mine was even melted. My does that on occasion, started at a year old too. I clean and lube them everytime i pull the plow now which is after most storms. Got a couple years out of my old one that did that by jamming a section of a coat hanger in place lol


----------



## TGS Inc.

You know your a bit tired of seeing snow when you look at a clear radar and smile...



Not enjoying the outlook put out by NOAA!

"Significant snowfall possible Sunday...."


----------



## MPM

Well I got a 6 dollar a ton increase this morning but im atleast happy to see it actually working at -3!


----------



## TheXpress2002

System moves in late Saturday night and will end Monday midday. Current thoughts:

The River and Lakes to I75. 10-12 inches Possibly higher with LES

I75 to US23 8-10

US23 to US127 5-8

Higher numbers east lower to the west


We then need to watch Wednesday as it too may produce the same results as the first two systems


----------



## sthoms3355

Down three trucks! Broke "A" frame on 5 year old Hiniker "C" plow. Electrical issue (that cannot locate issue) on 6 years old Western W-O. And, pump issue on 9 year old Hinicker "C" plow. Fun! Fun! Looks like we are calling in the reinforcements for Sunday's storm.


----------



## bdryer

MPM.... Any one needing a quality guy to help out with anything, Mike is your guy. Thanks Mike for your attention to detail taking card of that office for me. 

Hope everyone gets a chance to catch their breath before the next event.

Thanks Express for all you do for this site.


----------



## saltoftheearth

TheXpress2002;1705791 said:


> System moves in late Saturday night and will end Monday midday. Current thoughts:
> 
> The River and Lakes to I75. 10-12 inches Possibly higher with LES
> 
> I75 to US23 8-10
> 
> US23 to US127 5-8
> 
> Higher numbers east lower to the west
> 
> We then need to watch Wednesday as it too may produce the same results as the first two systems


Thanks Xpress, love that you give us the heads up early.


----------



## stanky

bln;1705729 said:


> Finish this sentence. January's invoices are _____________ (immense.)


Plesantly.


----------



## lawns4life

I have a set of like new boss wings that I'm selling. I bought them two weeks ago thinking they would speed me up, but they're a little too big for my driveways. They have about 2 to 3 hours of plowing on them. Cutting edges are like new still. Also have blade guides for them. Asking $800 obo for them. Pm me or call/text Dan at 248 225 9896. Thanks


----------



## stanky

stanky;1705865 said:


> Plesantly.


How did you like that one Brad, im trying to clean up my act. Lol


----------



## terrapro

I can't believe it's only the beginning of January.


----------



## bln

Stanky, it was real nice.


----------



## TheXpress2002

WSW will be issued this afternoon.

From short term models that were spot on last system are spitting out well over a foot for everyone.

Conditions will be so ungodly deplorable the "B" Word may be used


----------



## terrapro

Sigh.....I'm spent man, can you just be wrong this one time?
WSW just issued! I'm ready for a drink.....
It said a line from Howell to Sandusky gets 6-12". Is this a repeat of this last storm?


----------



## TheXpress2002

terrapro;1706122 said:


> Sigh.....I'm spent man, can you just be wrong this one time?
> WSW just issued! I'm ready for a drink.....
> It said a line from Howell to Sandusky gets 6-12". Is this a repeat of this last storm?


From a full sampled run of the models everyone east of US127 gets 12"+ with 30mph winds


----------



## MPM

TheXpress2002;1706140 said:


> From a full sampled run of the models everyone east of US127 gets 12"+ with 30mph winds


Im sure you just missed the dash in between the 1 & 2 correct??? More like 1-2" would be much better! Lol


----------



## caitlyncllc

Well, my truck is in the shop, so I will just sit by the fire and watch this one. Maybe rent a couple movies and catch up on my sleep.


----------



## axl

Are the 30mph winds really necessary?!?!?!?!?!


----------



## Danhoe

Lost my steering in my 430D, a .75 cent spring broke, the valve is under the machine. While at Cat today I took the time and put a hoe on reserve, ended up going back to get it. Ready for Saturday night. The guys I work with said next week we will be hauling snow. I am already out of room where I am, shrubs & trees buried and a few parking spots gone already. The new hoe is nice also.


----------



## firelwn82

Anyone want a residential account in Lake Orion? It's just to far for me. Must be reliable. I have never met nor serviced the customer. It's a lead that was given to me this afternoon. Haven't even seen it to be honest. It's in the Judah sub by Great Lakes


----------



## Boomer123

kg26;1704554 said:


> I hear you. If we don't have a per push or inch accumulation agreement, You are waiting.


This brings up a ? if you guys have residential per push clients and seasonal do you service the per push first so you can hopefully get another billing out of them and then do the seasonal last.


----------



## alternative

thought my breakdowns were bad...this would suck!


----------



## gunsworth

alternative;1706463 said:


> thought my breakdowns were bad...this would suck!


Howdafaq

FREE SALT!


----------



## Milwaukee

alternative;1706463 said:


> thought my breakdowns were bad...this would suck!


DAMN how that happened?  Who truck belong to?


----------



## sthoms3355

picked this up today to help with upcoming storm. The MTL move great in the snow.


----------



## esshakim

Was looking to add another liquid spray system and wanted to get on here and see if anyone had one for sale. Looking for a gas powered unit.


----------



## Frankland

Anyone know DT Snow of canton, MI, anyone have a contact # for them???? Pm me pleas


----------



## procut

alternative;1706463 said:


> thought my breakdowns were bad...this would suck!


Holy @(#$, I wonder what happened?


----------



## kg26

__
https://flic.kr/p/11742951883

I shall call her Bertha!


----------



## wondo

kg26;1706693 said:


> __
> https://flic.kr/p/11742951883
> 
> I shall call her Bertha!


I wish I could call in sick.


----------



## kg26

wondo;1706781 said:


> I wish I could call in sick.


I just fell out my chair from laughing so hard! As a mater of fact I'm typing this from the floor with one hand, I hope I don't spell anything wong :laughing:


----------



## kg26

Boomer123;1706462 said:


> This brings up a ? if you guys have residential per push clients and seasonal do you service the per push first so you can hopefully get another billing out of them and then do the seasonal last.


I don't have seasonal, just per push. Seasonal to me is tricky its the same as a contractor saying they will only charge you $2000 to build you a home and hoping you ask for a 500 sq ft ranch and not at 2,500 sq ft two story home.


----------



## kg26

sthoms3355;1706582 said:


> picked this up today to help with upcoming storm. The MTL move great in the snow.


Let me borrow that.


----------



## Lightningllc

Well I have no words about tomorrow, I can see tons of issues and timing. Take your vitamins it's gonna be a long couple days.


----------



## stanky

Lightningllc;1707379 said:


> Well I have no words about tomorrow, I can see tons of issues and timing. Take your vitamins it's gonna be a long couple days.


10-4. Justin


----------



## alternative

procut;1706632 said:


> Holy @(#$, I wonder what happened?


http://www.wivb.com/news/local/plow-flips-over-dumps-salt-in-street


----------



## TheXpress2002

No change to my thoughts this morning. 12" should be the benchmark. Should be done early Monday morning. 

We need to watch next Wednesday and Friday. As both days look to be 6-10 type systems.

Be safe everyone.


----------



## Lightningllc

TheXpress2002;1707459 said:


> No change to my thoughts this morning. 12" should be the benchmark. Should be done early Monday morning.
> 
> We need to watch next Wednesday and Friday. As both days look to be 6-10 type systems.
> 
> Be safe everyone.


I think 3 letters sums this up.

FML


----------



## magnatrac

TheXpress2002;1707459 said:


> No change to my thoughts this morning. 12" should be the benchmark. Should be done early Monday morning.
> 
> We need to watch next Wednesday and Friday. As both days look to be 6-10 type systems.
> 
> Be safe everyone.


As ususal thank you for the heads up! Its nice to have a idea of what could be heading our way.


----------



## TheXpress2002

I know what is happening to all of us right now can not be put into perspective because we are absolutely cross eyed and shaking from exhaustion. Try to take a moment though because what has occurred and what will continue to occur with be of historic proportions. We all turn to the late 70's as the cold and snow period and I believe specifically 78. In the future we now may be turning to 2013/2014 as "that season"

So though all the pain and exhaustion we are currently experiencing realize we are fighting a historic battle.


----------



## redskinsfan34

I don't feel heroic. Just tired!


----------



## Plow-jeff

TheXpress2002;1707511 said:


> I know what is happening to all of us right now can not be put into perspective because we are absolutely cross eyed and shaking from exhaustion. Try to take a moment though because what has occurred and what will continue to occur with be of historic proportions. We all turn to the late 70's as the cold and snow period and I believe specifically 78. In the future we now may be turning to 2013/2014 as "that season"
> 
> So though all the pain and exhaustion we are currently experiencing realize we are fighting a historic battle.


Thank you for all your hard work, and words of wisdom express.


----------



## bln

I miss the years when we would have 1 8" storm and everything else was less then 4".


----------



## Tango

Well boys, today is a good day to spend time with the wife, girlfriend, kids or in some cases maybe the neighbors wife. Sounds like we won't see them much this week. Stay safe out there.


----------



## firelwn82

TheXpress2002;1707459 said:


> No change to my thoughts this morning. 12" should be the benchmark. Should be done early Monday morning.
> 
> We need to watch next Wednesday and Friday. As both days look to be 6-10 type systems.
> 
> Be safe everyone.


Thank you Ryan once again. Now back to crying. Lol.


----------



## Bigrd1

Tango;1707604 said:


> Well boys, today is a good day to spend time with the wife, girlfriend, kids or in some cases maybe the neighbors wife. Sounds like we won't see them much this week. Stay safe out there.


hahaha best idea i've herd all day..:laughing::laughing:


----------



## daddy daniels'

I wasn't going to work snow and ice management this year, but I got that jones again. 13 years experience operating snow plows. B.S and drama free, clean cut. Non-smoker, no drugs of any kind and not an alcoholic. Team player, I don't have to be called in first, second or third string is alright with me. I can't promise I'll work the entire season, but I can promise this storm. I need $30 per hour to drive your truck, paid at the end of the shift until we establish a relationship. Prefer to stay in the ann arbor to 94/275 junction corridor, but will consider other areas. Leave your contact number and I will call you in a few hours.


----------



## moosey

The past few days and whats ahead remind me of January 1999. That year we had 12-15" on Jan. 3rd if I'm correct then couple days later we had another like 8" then a couple days later we had another snow but can not recall how much. I had just got into plowing and remember sleeping in truck. Now I dislike anything over 4". "Why did I choose this profession, maybe its what I know and I'm 3rd generation in this game."

Now the winter of 2012 is what I like. Sorry Guys.


----------



## FIREMEDIC2572

moosey;1707637 said:


> The past few days and whats ahead remind me of January 1999. That year we had 12-15" on Jan. 3rd if I'm correct then couple days later we had another like 8" then a couple days later we had another snow but can not recall how much. I had just got into plowing and remember sleeping in truck. Now I dislike anything over 4". "Why did I choose this profession, maybe its what I know and I'm 3rd generation in this game."
> 
> Now the winter of 2012 is what I like. Sorry Guys.[/QUOTE
> 
> The one I can remember was in December of 2000. We got 12-18" on a Monday and 8" on Wednesday.


----------



## gunsworth

daddy daniels';1707634 said:


> I wasn't going to work snow and ice management this year, but I got that jones again. 13 years experience operating snow plows. B.S and drama free, clean cut. Non-smoker, no drugs of any kind and not an alcoholic. Team player, I don't have to be called in first, second or third string is alright with me. I can't promise I'll work the entire season, but I can promise this storm. I need $30 per hour to drive your truck, paid at the end of the shift until we establish a relationship. Prefer to stay in the ann arbor to 94/275 junction corridor, but will consider other areas. Leave your contact number and I will call you in a few hours.


lol good luck with that


----------



## Tango

Ok I've got a strange question. I know I share expresses forecast with my wife as I read them. Just so she knows what's going on and the potential for bad snow storms. I also share with a few other if it comes up in conversation. While my wife is at work she will mention up coming storms to co-workers so they have a heads up before the news starts talking about them. Well today my phone and hers won't stop ringing with people wanted to know what "the weather god" we know has to say about this weekend. I'm thinking of changing my voice mail to say "express says ......"

Does anyone else get these type of questions?

Thanks for all you do Ryan, please keep up the good work.


----------



## daddy daniels'

gunsworth;1707712 said:


> lol good luck with that


What caused you to "lol"?


----------



## cgrappler135

daddy daniels';1707719 said:


> What caused you to "lol"?


Probably that you're asking for $30 an hour to drive a company's truck. Its a bit high in my opinion, but if you can get it, that's great. I know guys that have been with companies for a decent amount of time that get $20 an hour but those are actual employees! I pay my guys $15-18 an hour. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## brandonslc

Does anyone have a John Deere backhoe 310 tire I can buy off them ??


----------



## Plow-jeff

Tango;1707716 said:


> Ok I've got a strange question. I know I share expresses forecast with my wife as I read them. Just so she knows what's going on and the potential for bad snow storms. I also share with a few other if it comes up in conversation. While my wife is at work she will mention up coming storms to co-workers so they have a heads up before the news starts talking about them. Well today my phone and hers won't stop ringing with people wanted to know what "the weather god" we know has to say about this weekend. I'm thinking of changing my voice mail to say "express says ......"
> 
> Does anyone else get these type of questions?
> 
> Thanks for all you do Ryan, please keep up the good work.


:laughing: yes! i have 2 friends that ask me constantly "what did the guy online say about the storm?'


----------



## kg26

Tango;1707604 said:


> Well boys, today is a good day to spend time with the wife, girlfriend, kids or in some cases maybe the neighbors wife. Sounds like we won't see them much this week. Stay safe out there.


This is worst case situation for anyone with a plow who needs to have it serviced every where is jam packed tight, call wait times are 45 minutes every shop is sold out of snow blowers and shop guys are backed up. I'm trying to find a back up plow not so far no luck.


----------



## Tango

kg26;1707748 said:


> This is worst case situation for anyone with a plow who needs to have it serviced every where is jam packed tight, call wait times are 45 minutes every shop is sold out of snow blowers and shop guys are backed up. I'm trying to find a back up plow not so far no luck.


Spent most of the day yesterday and last night repairing and preping. Quick run this AM to fuel trucks and snowblowers, picked up 5 more shovels just in case. Now the waiting starts.


----------



## daddy daniels'

cgrappler135;1707735 said:


> Probably that you're asking for $30 an hour to drive a company's truck. Its a bit high in my opinion, but if you can get it, that's great. I know guys that have been with companies for a decent amount of time that get $20 an hour but those are actual employees! I pay my guys $15-18 an hour. Just my 2 cents.


Thanks for your thoughts. I have been getting $30 for the last five years. I've been offered as high as $35. By the time you add in the payroll taxes and other bs to that $20 you're near $30 regardless.


----------



## kg26

Tango;1707759 said:


> Spent most of the day yesterday and last night repairing and preping. Quick run this AM to fuel trucks and snowblowers, picked up 5 more shovels just in case. Now the waiting starts.


What kind of shovels did you pick up?


----------



## TheXpress2002

Just a quick check on things. Heaviest snow slightly neg tilted now, axis looks to be from KZoo to Lansing to Flint and south to a line from Coldwater to Ann Arbor to Detroit where QPF is showing 1.2 inches of liquid at 12 to 1 ratios for a grand total around 14 inches if all comes to be.


----------



## PlowingMI

TheXpress2002;1707765 said:


> Just a quick check on things. Heaviest snow slightly neg tilted now, axis looks to be from KZoo to Lansing to Flint and south to a line from Coldwater to Ann Arbor to Detroit where QPF is showing 1.2 inches of liquid at 12 to 1 ratios for a grand total around 14 inches if all comes to be.


Thank you for your weather updates!!!


----------



## FIREMEDIC2572

Tango;1707716 said:


> Ok I've got a strange question. I know I share expresses forecast with my wife as I read them. Just so she knows what's going on and the potential for bad snow storms. I also share with a few other if it comes up in conversation. While my wife is at work she will mention up coming storms to co-workers so they have a heads up before the news starts talking about them. Well today my phone and hers won't stop ringing with people wanted to know what "the weather god" we know has to say about this weekend. I'm thinking of changing my voice mail to say "express says ......"
> 
> Does anyone else get these type of questions?
> 
> Thanks for all you do Ryan, please keep up the good work.


Funny you say that... A co-worker @ the FD sent me text about "that" weather guy I talk about being right about this storm days ahead.. lol


----------



## daddy daniels'

TheXpress2002;1707765 said:


> Just a quick check on things. Heaviest snow slightly neg tilted now, axis looks to be from KZoo to Lansing to Flint and south to a line from Coldwater to Ann Arbor to Detroit where QPF is showing 1.2 inches of liquid at 12 to 1 ratios for a grand total around 14 inches if all comes to be.


I think noaa's relying to heavily on the winds carrying this thing out of here quickly, and not giving enough weight to the lake enhancement when the winds shift. I can see temps staying three degrees lower sunday along with up to 1.4 inches of liquid, both from lake enhancement, resulting in ratios of 14 to 1.


----------



## gunsworth

cgrappler135;1707735 said:


> Probably that you're asking for $30 an hour to drive a company's truck. Its a bit high in my opinion, but if you can get it, that's great. I know guys that have been with companies for a decent amount of time that get $20 an hour but those are actual employees! I pay my guys $15-18 an hour. Just my 2 cents.


thats right on par with my pay and have guys fighting over it... coukd never imagine starting someone at 30 in one of my trucks. **** if the pay was that high id go plow for someone else while my guys and trucks handle my route


----------



## daddy daniels'

gunsworth;1707783 said:


> thats right on par with my pay and have guys fighting over it... coukd never imagine starting someone at 30 in one of my trucks. **** if the pay was that high id go plow for someone else while my guys and trucks handle my route


So that's what was funny. I see your view. If you're a sub-contractor charging $75 per hour paying $30 to the driver and $45 to the general fund there's nothing left. If you're a contractor although, charging $100 you now have a 25% margin, which is good in the industry. The sub-contractor genre in this industry is unique in that way, where you have sub-contractors thinking there should be a profit, when traditionally the profits are left to the contractor and the sub's make a high wage and enough to cover expenses.


----------



## flykelley

FIREMEDIC2572;1707773 said:


> Funny you say that... A co-worker @ the FD sent me text about "that" weather guy I talk about being right about this storm days ahead.. lol


My sister teaches in Flint schools, They bug the heck out of her to call me for express's weather forecast. Its almost funny, they always want to know if they may have a snow day.

Mike


----------



## Tango

kg26;1707764 said:


> What kind of shovels did you pick up?


I like one that Lowes has, not sure of the brand but yellow and black. As soon as I got home I drilled out the rivets and removed the stupid medal edge.


----------



## stanky

Hey xpress, ryan whats time frame of this ,
Start time


----------



## daddy daniels'

Tango;1707815 said:


> I like one that Lowes has, not sure of the brand but yellow and black. As soon as I got home I drilled out the rivets and removed the stupid medal edge.


I swear those metal edges have a gravitational pull towards cracked concrete. I like the blue Suncast 24" snow pushers. They have durable plastic and no metal cutting edges.


----------



## Boomer123

kg26;1707764 said:


> What kind of shovels did you pick up?


These shovels are bar far the best I have ever used. I think they are a sponsor here. Brand name is the snow plow http://www.jmenterprises.com/


----------



## terrapro

"Historic" is another word I don't like to hear from Ryan lol


----------



## goinggreen

Boomer123;1707858 said:


> These shovels are bar far the best I have ever used. I think they are a sponsor here. Brand name is the snow plow http://www.jmenterprises.com/


Just bought one of them today already tried it out and love it. Went to three store to find one. One has them on order of three weeks. Good plow for the money.


----------



## redskinsfan34

My parents always ask me what"my guy" says about upcoming storms. Express is famous.


----------



## kg26

TheXpress2002;1707765 said:


> Just a quick check on things. Heaviest snow slightly neg tilted now, axis looks to be from KZoo to Lansing to Flint and south to a line from Coldwater to Ann Arbor to Detroit where QPF is showing 1.2 inches of liquid at 12 to 1 ratios for a grand total around 14 inches if all comes to be.


Will it be wet or light?


----------



## Boomer123

kg26;1707901 said:


> Will it be wet or light?


I like Wet and Tight myself.. Oh no did I say that out loud.


----------



## TheXpress2002

We all may be going to the rarest and hardest to obtain status on the National Weather Service Alert System shortly. ...

BLIZZARD WARNING

Yep I dropped the "B" word


----------



## terrapro

Well that's just great :/
lol I have already given in to the fact that some are going to have to deal with a little snow being in their way. I don't even advertise right now and have more vmails then ever...
Now if I can just get paid up I can buy my new truck.


----------



## Plow-jeff

TheXpress2002;1707926 said:


> We all may be going to the rarest and hardest to obtain status on the National Weather Service Alert System shortly. ...
> 
> BLIZZARD WARNING
> 
> Yep I dropped the "B" word


I just got a call and they said up to 15 in lansing????????


----------



## TheXpress2002

Plow-jeff;1707941 said:


> I just got a call and they said up to 15 in lansing????????


Yes. Like I stated in a earlier post.


----------



## Plow-jeff

Sorry didn't see it. Thank you express!


----------



## MPM

Flurries staring in Clarkston


----------



## 2FAST4U

Tango;1707815 said:


> I like one that Lowes has, not sure of the brand but yellow and black. As soon as I got home I drilled out the rivets and removed the stupid medal edge.


I was lucky enough to find the all famous red shovels from ace today. 24" no metal edge. So excited to try one out.


----------



## Plow-jeff

Coming down in lansing; and it begins


----------



## snowman6

Flurries starting in Milford


----------



## terrapro

2FAST4U;1708120 said:


> I was lucky enough to find the all famous red shovels from ace today. 24" no metal edge. So excited to try one out.


Which ones are those? I need to replace 3 and wanted to get the snowplow 36"ers but if there are good ones local I'll get those.



Plow-jeff;1708169 said:


> Coming down in lansing; and it begins


Yep and so it begins....


----------



## redskinsfan34

GreenGlacier I noticed you were already moving snow today at the gym lot. Is it in your contract that so many parking spots have to be left open? Just wondering.


----------



## Boomer123

Chanel 7 news reports it's all going to break loose around 1:30 Sunday afternoon and go full on till Monday.


----------



## Superior L & L

How funny, I thought I was the only one who got these calls. I have a couple if guys that I get calls from asking "what my guys saying. ". It truly is appreciated Ryan


----------



## FIREMEDIC2572

I do not buy anything that the media outlets put out.


----------



## kg26

goinggreen;1707896 said:


> Just bought one of them today already tried it out and love it. Went to three store to find one. One has them on order of three weeks. Good plow for the money.


what store?


----------



## kg26

Boomer123;1707912 said:


> I like Wet and Tight myself.. Oh no did I say that out loud.


Echo that and yes, yes you did say that out loud.


----------



## redskinsfan34

Radar looks like it's going right around me. You guys getting any accumulation?


----------



## kg26

redskinsfan34;1708581 said:


> Radar looks like it's going right around me. You guys getting any accumulation?


Light dusting so far no coat on the road as of yet.


----------



## Boomer123

redskinsfan34;1708581 said:


> Radar looks like it's going right around me. You guys getting any accumulation?


I've got exactly 1" at my house in Waterford.


----------



## Boomer123

Boomer123;1707858 said:


> These shovels are bar far the best I have ever used. I think they are a sponsor here. Brand name is the snow plow http://www.jmenterprises.com/





goinggreen;1707896 said:


> Just bought one of them today already tried it out and love it. Went to three store to find one. One has them on order of three weeks. Good plow for the money.





kg26;1708554 said:


> what store?


 See my post above. These are the best shovels and almost unbreakable from what I hear. I have never broke one myself. Check their website for local stores. At one time ACE Hardware was selling some of their line. If not they ship FAST to Michigan in about 2 days.


----------



## Plow-jeff

About an inch in lansing maybe a Lil more


----------



## terrapro

redskinsfan34;1708581 said:


> Radar looks like it's going right around me. You guys getting any accumulation?


1" down here in Howell


----------



## Boomer123

Everyone get a good nights sleep it's going to be a LONG LONG day tomorrow.

Looks like we will be starting out tomorrow morning around 7 or 8 am with about 2 inches. Then all hells going to break loose in the afternoon.


----------



## GreenAcresFert

redskinsfan34;1708581 said:


> Radar looks like it's going right around me. You guys getting any accumulation?


Just flurries in Chelsea.... Maybe just go round Ypsi/A2


----------



## Green Glacier

redskinsfan34;1708232 said:


> GreenGlacier I noticed you were already moving snow today at the gym lot. Is it in your contract that so many parking spots have to be left open? Just wondering.


We have to keep the Main lot open we were put the snow in that side lot filling that lot because its not used


----------



## Mark Oomkes

3ish down in GR. Started before noon but didn't start accumulating until mid afternoon. 

This stuff is light, but has substance. 

Ryan, I think they are underplaying the potential for LE for us tomorrow with a west wind, any thoughts? 

PS We are now in the 8-14" range just like you told me yesterday. And a Winter Storm Warning.


----------



## MPM

There was around 4" in clarkston when i left at 3:30, theres around 2+" in wixom now, the guys at my shop from taylor and wayne said it wasnt even snowing when they left thier house at 3-330


----------



## magnatrac

Just measured 6" here in ortonville. Time to let the fun begin !


----------



## TheXpress2002

if you live in the bottom four counties the show does not begin until this afternoon for you but believe me it will more than make up for what everyone else is getting currently


----------



## Tango

Only an inch in Harper Woods. Wish I didn't wake up ever hour checking.


----------



## Caleb24

5-6 in Lake Orion. And power just went out in Clarkston rd/M24 area.


----------



## gunsworth

Only about an inch in southfield and bham. Not even gonna bother do anything yet, cant imagine many people are going into work today.


----------



## Green Glacier

gunsworth;1709413 said:


> Only about an inch in southfield and bham. Not even gonna bother do anything yet, cant imagine many people are going into work today.


They may not be working but are sure getting fit at the fitness center


----------



## terrapro

Wow this is nasty 6", wet **** underneath. I don't feel sorry for the guys that are sitting waiting for this to end.
How much more are we suppose to get?


----------



## gunsworth

terrapro;1709426 said:


> Wow this is nasty 6", wet **** underneath. I don't feel sorry for the guys that are sitting waiting for this to end.
> How much more are we suppose to get?


Im going out once we get a couple inches, not enough to justify here yet. Plowing an inch isnt gonna put a dent in 12


----------



## sefh

TheXpress2002;1709377 said:


> if you live in the bottom four counties the show does not begin until this afternoon for you but believe me it will more than make up for what everyone else is getting currently


I'm down here in lower Monroe County near Lenawee. It's snowing now with about an 1'' on the ground. Are you saying we are going to get later today? Thank you for keeping us updated.


----------



## FIREMEDIC2572

Has anyone looked at the radar and see what is coming?? That will tell you.. Hold on I know we are in for a ride..lol 6" on the ground up here in north oakland..


----------



## jbiggert

Anybody have eyes on A2 or Canton to see what's on the ground? Have 2" here in Dexter.


----------



## Reliablesnow

Exactly 1" at 696/Woodward.


----------



## TGS Inc.

jbiggert;1709475 said:


> Anybody have eyes on A2 or Canton to see what's on the ground? Have 2" here in Dexter.


We do a job at MI / Canton Ctr in Canton, salt working well there. 1/4 - 1/2" on previously treated lot.


----------



## Danhoe

3" in Whitmore Lake


----------



## stanky

About 4 to 5" here in northville


----------



## lawns4life

2 -2.5 in Troy right now


----------



## caitlyncllc

6" in grand blanc. I know working at the gas station is a tough jo. But for crying out loud clean the bathroom one in a while. I gonna have to start packing my own safety seats.


----------



## zags

Just over 2" in AA and starting to really come down. Pushed the slushy stuff this morning at the commercials and apt complexes with inclined driveways. Big breakfast and football.


----------



## 2FAST4U

terrapro;1708198 said:


> Which ones are those? I need to replace 3 and wanted to get the snowplow 36"ers but if there are good ones local I'll get those.
> ....


There good. Don't know who makes them but ace carries them. Used then a bit this morning really nice


----------



## Plow-jeff

every bit of 6 in lansing, and still coming down


----------



## kg26

Heading out I'm not waiting for the wet wet to stop falling. My I Phone will not stop ringing but the people on the other end of the phone do not want to pay a fair price to get dug out. Oh well have fun with that shovel, and to the guy doing the drive way for $35.00 for a foot of snow... have fun covering your maintenance cost at $35.00/ a foot.


----------



## bdryer

Over 8" in Leonard/NE Oakland county. Roads not too bad, just the people out driving on them. Thank goodness for this lull in the action. Breakfast, then back out for more. 

Stay safe everyone!


----------



## terrapro

This is pretty wild here. Weather.com says 3.7 inches down here.....I don't frckn think so?! How tall is a 21" blower? Like 10" or so cause the snow is exactly as tall as the front of my blower. 
I really don't want another 8", that is just crazy. This thing can move south so you guys can have some fun cause I am all funned out.


----------



## sthoms3355

3" or so in city of Rochester, 2" in Ray/Macomb Townships and 1" in Mt. Clemens/Chesterfield. According to the radar and the view out the window the heavy stuff is coming in and will stay with us for many hours. Good luck boys!


----------



## flykelley

6 plus inches of snow here in Waterford, snowing to beat hell. Be safe out there boys.

Mike


----------



## moosey

First round of resi's done by noon. Just got home, up here in oxford and 6.5"

Bloomfield Hills had 4.5" when I left there at noon. Getting some sleep then heading out again at 10pm...


----------



## stanky

Is it just me or is the time off an hour on this site ?


----------



## howey09

Measured 4.5 " here in Shelby Twp just now at 2:30pm.


----------



## Greenstar lawn

Thought the heavy snow was supposed to start? Barely snowing in Macomb. Got around 5". Roads are just wet. Temps are warm. I for one am not complaining if this is all we get


----------



## terrapro

Switching to the driveway rig just now. This is the truck hood, it was cleared this AM


----------



## grassmaster06

You should of salted your hood lol


----------



## kg26

Thanks Mike you be safe as well


----------



## cuttingedge13

Diet of coffee, cigarettes, and beef jerky. Funny thing is I don't smoke and been trying to cut back on red meat!


----------



## wondo

Just about out of places to put snow.


----------



## sinsere313

Anyone have a lift cylinder for a Boss V 8'2" laying around? Shop in Livonia for reputable company. Angelo's does not have one. Any help would be great full!

Thanx guys.


----------



## Superior L & L

Plowed all commercial twice. Residential once we are over 12" in flint town for sure. Round three starts at 10:00


----------



## terrapro

This is nuts?! Anyone have totals for Howell Brighton area? Some of these driveways are crazy deep!


----------



## 2FAST4U

In for dinner with the gf then back out at 930. Wet sidewalks at 130 have 2.5" on them at 630.


----------



## procut

It could stop snowing anytime. Hope everyone is holding their own best as possible. If this wraps up 11:00-12:00 like I've been hearing that would leave a decent amount of time I guess. Already have the first layer off most everything.


----------



## Plow-jeff

close to foot in lansing, 4 wheel drive went out. thank god for good friends with more trucks. starting round 3 at 11. and as for places to stack snow, there isnt any.


----------



## terrapro

Uhhh I thought Brighton was bad but I just got back to Howell! Holy **** you guys this is a disaster! 
I don't even know how much snow is down but it is a lot... 0_0


----------



## kg26

Late start, helped some people out, had to pick up the Gf from work her car wasn't going to make it round 1.5/2 on some house. For the folks calling can we wait until the whole thing is done the answer is still no. Commercial lot up next followed by round of residentials. Riding that snow bull tonight. Does anyone know when this is supposed to tapper off?


----------



## cuttingedge13

Anybody else want me to grab them an employment application from Mc Donalds while I'm there????


----------



## grassmaster06

Man its rough out here


----------



## terrapro

OMG you guys! This is a nightmare! There is NO where left to put snow!


----------



## magnatrac

Just got home here in ortonville and measured 14.5" where I didn't plow when leaving this morning. Had a run in with a bent home owner in a sub we plow. He ran all the way out to the enterence to ***** at me. I guess he was the only one that had snow at the end of his drive. The banks are as tall as the mail boxes. I wasn't in the mood to hear it and he quickly backed off. Everything has been done twice so far but the wind is sure starting to make a mess. Oh well rest for a couple hours and back at it.


----------



## kg26

Every bit of 1' out here from Shelby twp to Ferndale and every where in between.


----------



## Tango

By far some of the ugliest plowing I have ever done.


----------



## cuttingedge13

Tango;1711133 said:


> By far some of the ugliest plowing I have ever done.


Function not form at this point.


----------



## Eggie329

This is some mean snow, but we certainly needed the work after these last few seasons! We had to stop taking calls just to catch up our accounts. Definitely out of room to stack on most sites! Good luck and be safe out there and lets make some money!


----------



## goinggreen

Lansing got 16" it is a mess out here


----------



## Sharpcut 1

Come on Guys!! Did you forget the first week of 2000??? This is nothing compared to that. Started new years day and snowed that whole week, first snowfall was 14 inches or better. We were moving snow with loaders and skid steers, dropping it off of tops of parking structures because they were concerned their was too much weight and it was going to collapse/no place to put the snow!!


----------



## stanky

Tango;1711133 said:


> By far some of the ugliest plowing I have ever done.


I start in biz up by alpena in70 es we had a storm up there in74 we had over 3' on the flat. And. 10' drifts.it was rediculous we worked for 10 days hauling and plowing snow.


----------



## saltoftheearth

Sharpcut 1;1711196 said:


> Come on Guys!! Did you forget the first week of 2000??? This is nothing compared to that. Started new years day and snowed that whole week, first snowfall was 14 inches or better. We were moving snow with loaders and skid steers, dropping it off of tops of parking structures because they were concerned their was too much weight and it was going to collapse/no place to put the snow!!


Yes, I've been reminding everyone of that winter. But we were 14 yrs. younger then. This is harder now.


----------



## Greenstar lawn

I'd like to steal a quote from the great Miley Cyrus on my thoughts of this storm. "it came in like a wrecking ball"


----------



## terrapro

My sites look like prisons with 10ft walls all the way around them. I am now having to push towards buildings and I don't like that. I have pushed 8-10" 3 times at most sites. Driveways are drifted over with 4-5' snow.


----------



## redskinsfan34

I have no idea how much we got. I do know that I did all resi's twice and commercials three times. 10 hours straight yesterday, 3 hours sleep, then 8 hours straight this morning. Still have a few more to do then cleanups. It's been a long couple of days.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Sharpcut 1;1711196 said:


> Come on Guys!! Did you forget the first week of 2000??? This is nothing compared to that. Started new years day and snowed that whole week, first snowfall was 14 inches or better. We were moving snow with loaders and skid steers, dropping it off of tops of parking structures because they were concerned their was too much weight and it was going to collapse/no place to put the snow!!


Must have been a different for you guys. Pretty sure you are thinking of '99.

We had 22" on Jan 2, '99. Snowed pretty much every day for the next 2 weeks. And a buttload of wind with that initial storm. Surface winds out of the east, upper level out of the west so it picked up lots of lake moisture.

Anyways, 3 years ago we had 16" in about 8 hours, give or take. A few years before that we had a foot between 6 AM and 9 AM. Sun was out by noon.

Still doesn't change the fact that these types of storms are tough, especially after the way this winter started out. And we didn't get as much as you guys did. Haven't hear an "official" total, but it was 10-12".

I was very happy though, we started at 11 and were mostly done by 8. Despite 3 major breakdowns.

Thanks Ryan, you were dead nuts on once again.


----------



## terrapro

3 broken snowblowers, one seized up caliper, one leaky trans line, and not even close to being finished. The wind is erasing any work that is done for the most part. And lots of "where are you" phone calls :/


----------



## NewImgLwn&Lndsc

I agree on the ugly plowing. Maybe my ugliest ever. It was getting frustrating with both the amount of snow and lack of areas to put it. Wouldnt mind a few days off now.


----------



## flykelley

Ok Ryan no more bad news for a while please!

Mike


----------



## stanky

Don't get me wrong , this was an ugly storm and hard on equipment, it's cold steel is brittle, so is wiring,hydraulic line's
Etc. Snow is heavy, just plain hard on everything including the driver's. I've got cat 2 cat loaders down and three plow trucks and i'm not doin to go myself my knee's r swelled up like basketballs .I'm getting old so i think it's time Adam and you young guy's and women take over.


----------



## cuttingedge13

Is anybody even trying to salt? I got a couple calls for it...at least Angelos in Wixom has some blue salt so they can at least see what they're paying for. Don't think it's going to do much.


----------



## Reliablesnow

Anyone else seeing snow coming down hard right now?


----------



## wondo

cuttingedge13;1712061 said:


> Is anybody even trying to salt? I got a couple calls for it...at least Angelos in Wixom has some blue salt so they can at least see what they're paying for. Don't think it's going to do much.


I'm probably going to put some down after I clean up snow drifts just for traction. A couple of my lots are pretty tight with some good inclines.


----------



## terrapro

cuttingedge13;1712061 said:


> Is anybody even trying to salt? I got a couple calls for it...at least Angelos in Wixom has some blue salt so they can at least see what they're paying for. Don't think it's going to do much.


I have some down on a few lots right now but with the drifting I don't know...
After cleanup tonight for sure even though it will be so cold. I need some sleep so I can get my head straight.


----------



## Danhoe

nothing broke, loading snow tomorrow at my site & hauling snow at another.


----------



## cuttingedge13

Salt is working amazingly well for the temp. Areas that were scraped really clean are melting.


----------



## bdryer

Wow!! Now thats some snow!! Can't really complain though…. other than my snowblower taking a crap, and losing my brake/turn signal lights! Long night/day. Sitting by the fire listening to the wind howl, knowing that it will be time to go out again and do some clean ups. 

Hang in there guys (gals?). Stay safe.


----------



## Superior L & L

17.5" is what they are saying for us in the flint area. 4' sidewalk drifts where the norm. Considering the magnitude of this storm, not bad having a broken break line and a bad cylinoid. I had friend that lost trannys in 5yd dumps and whole "a" frames snapped in half. 
You really get a good look at who your quality customers are in a storm like this. We had many that called just to say thanks and others that called complaining mid storm that we forgot a walk, even though we were in a "keep open" kind of mode. There is nothing worse than a snot nose 25 year old manager telling me we have not been there yet all storm when I know they have been serviced at least twice and maybe three times


----------



## procut

I'm breathing a sigh of relief. Things went way better than I was fearing; as we all know this had the potential to be a nightmare. Still have some snow hauling / touch ups / salting / churches to plow, but that's all easy stuff. Hope everyone held their own as well as possible.


----------



## kg26

I just got in from about the same time some of you went out. Let's summarize got a late start I should have cleared with the snow. 2nd I had to do a commercial sight with a 2 stage blower I saw my other guys with the rigs moving flakes, even saw some pretty good strobes too. Then this morning water pump goes 2 hours waiting on the tow truck everybody in South Eastern Mich was spinning out in to ditches. Tonight, neg temps something I have never experienced before let me say tonight's work was not my best you just want to make the properties safe and then go on to the next. That wind was something awful. I got my fair share of "Where are you " calls while waiting for the mechanic to do his magic and get the truck up running again.


----------



## bln

Have to love giving a bid to someone for plowing a lot for $110 and have them tell you someone is doing it for 25. Then have them call you and say they never showed up what will you charge. My price is 300 for the first hour and 100 every hour after. 2.5 hour later and I am one happy man.


----------



## goinggreen

seems like alot of people waited till the last min to get any estimate. i had nearly 20 people call today within 2hrs for us to come plow them out.


----------



## PlowingMI

It is so cold... My dog that has been in the truck since Sunday 8pm with me does not want to get out!!! Oh well. Hopefully we will be home by noon today. By the way can someone tell me what day it is??


----------



## terrapro

Is anyone putting salt down again? Seems to be a waste other then some traction.


----------



## caitlyncllc

I have an ice bomb the size of a small car stuck to the bottom of my truck. That was a lot of snow We need snow moved off site. Bad. What's the latest on the wednesday and friday storms Ryan metioned?


----------



## stanky

goinggreen;1712809 said:


> seems like alot of people waited till the last min to get any estimate. i had nearly 20 people call today within 2hrs for us to come plow them out.


Amazingly even so big comercial and industrial sites waited to the last minute also.


----------



## kg26

goinggreen;1712809 said:


> seems like alot of people waited till the last min to get any estimate. i had nearly 20 people call today within 2hrs for us to come plow them out.


I hope those are going better for you than they are for me.


----------



## stanky

Anyone who might need to haul snow , we have five. 30 yd semi's @ 100.00 per hour portal to portal. It needs to warm up a little first or the first load will be stuck in there like a loaf of bread !


----------



## kg26

PlowingMI;1712834 said:


> It is so cold... My dog that has been in the truck since Sunday 8pm with me does not want to get out!!! Oh well. Hopefully we will be home by noon today. By the way can someone tell me what day it is??


I still have 2 to do.


----------



## TheXpress2002

Good news. ...January thaw this weekend snow system willl be a rain system


----------



## terrapro

TheXpress2002;1712935 said:


> Good news. ...January thaw this weekend snow system willl be a rain system


Is this my Christmas present


----------



## PlowingMI

Looking for two lots to be salted on in Livonia 96 and Farmington and one in Inkster beech daily and michigan. I know it won't do anything and so does the client. It is just in the contract to be done. 2489962020


----------



## PlowingMI

I am also need help with the sidewalks at the Inkster location.


----------



## BossPlowGuy04

TheXpress2002;1712935 said:


> Good news. ...January thaw this weekend snow system willl be a rain system


best thing ive heard all winter!


----------



## Mark Oomkes

TheXpress2002;1712935 said:


> Good news. ...January thaw this weekend snow system willl be a rain system


Why can't it just stop snowing, I'd really rather not see rain.


----------



## moosey

Holy Snow Batman!!!

That was aweful, I only do resi's and did them twice and went out a third time to check alot of them for drifting. I even had to use 4LO and a couple, never had to do that before. Time to recover!!


----------



## TheXpress2002

...let me re state that it should be rain


----------



## MPM

If it does rain when these 10ft stacks of snow freeze its gonna be like driving into a brick wall with the next plow we have to do.


----------



## Bedell Mgmt.

MPM;1713191 said:


> If it does rain when these 10ft stacks of snow freeze its gonna be like driving into a brick wall with the next plow we have to do.


This is certainly something that should be discussed with clients. 

That way the expectation is set if the snow stays where it is.


----------



## redskinsfan34

moosey;1713130 said:


> Holy Snow Batman!!!
> 
> That was aweful, I only do resi's and did them twice and went out a third time to check alot of them for drifting. I even had to use 4LO and a couple, never had to do that before. Time to recover!!


I had to use 4 lo on some drive's where the people went out with their snow blower and realized what they were up against and flagged me down. 14+ inches and drifting. Had to guess where the edges of the drive were. I think it was 2 or 3 years ago when I had to use 4lo last.


----------



## sogreen01

My truck was totalled out and had to get a different one. Anyone have a Boss Rt3 mount for 07 F250 they can part with?


----------



## wondo

sogreen01;1713262 said:


> My truck was totalled out and had to get a different one. Anyone have a Boss Rt3 mount for 07 F250 they can part with?


That's ****** hope you're okay


----------



## Mark Oomkes

MPM;1713191 said:


> If it does rain when these 10ft stacks of snow freeze its gonna be like driving into a brick wall with the next plow we have to do.


Hence, my lack of desire for rain.

I don't mind the money for moving, except we don't have time, but not everybody is going to spring for it. Besides, it gets icy and sliding into piles accidentally breaks plows.

I'm tired and need a break. A week would be nice. I don't see that happening.


----------



## sogreen01

wondo;1713270 said:


> That's ****** hope you're okay


It was a deer, a very hard deer...


----------



## TheXpress2002

Just so everyone understands when you a get a rain system like this it will rechange the atmosphere and winter will come back with a vengeance and even harder....ie...like a couple weeks ago....surely we haven't forgotten

Watch for a system early next week to easily rival the one we just had. 

Needless to say we will be paying dearly for this break


----------



## terrapro

So Ryan you are saying we should get all our **** fixed!


----------



## cuttingedge13

thexpress2002;1713595 said:


> watch for a system early next week to easily rival the one we just had.
> 
> Needless to say we will be paying dearly for this break


no no no no!!!!!!


----------



## magnatrac

As long as we don't get another ice storm this year I dont care if it rains or snows. This storm was a lot of work but it went as well as possible. I do love how a big snow weeds out the hacks? There's are a bunch of guys ,some I lost work to that took on a ton of work for dirt cheap. They have pulled it off the past couple of years but this season is teaching them a lesson l.o.l.


----------



## redskinsfan34

cuttingedge13;1713649 said:


> no no no no!!!!!!


Don't panic yet. Ryan gives us the absolute worst case scenario. He also had us bracing for 6-10" tomorrow and 6-10" on Friday. I appreciate the warning of what might happen, not a half assed guess of what will. That's what makes him our go to guy.


----------



## gunsworth

TheXpress2002;1713595 said:


> Just so everyone understands when you a get a rain system like this it will rechange the atmosphere and winter will come back with a vengeance and even harder....ie...like a couple weeks ago....surely we haven't forgotten
> 
> Watch for a system early next week to easily rival the one we just had.
> 
> Needless to say we will be paying dearly for this break


If that happens, i am changing my phone number and buying a snowmobile


----------



## goinggreen

Looks like i will be buying another truck and plow tomorrow. Im done with this whole one truck operation time to upgrade.


----------



## Eggie329

magnatrac;1713652 said:


> As long as we don't get another ice storm this year I dont care if it rains or snows. This storm was a lot of work but it went as well as possible. I do love how a big snow weeds out the hacks? There's are a bunch of guys ,some I lost work to that took on a ton of work for dirt cheap. They have pulled it off the past couple of years but this season is teaching them a lesson l.o.l.


My phone was ringing off the hook with people that dropped me for some of these guys using snow blowers or compact trucks. I think this was a good storm to separate the men from the boys!


----------



## TheXpress2002

This weekends system is trending quicker and there looks to be freezing rain issues for the area. Will follow the trends to see if this holds.


----------



## MPM

TheXpress2002;1714457 said:


> This weekends system is trending quicker and there looks to be freezing rain issues for the area. Will follow the trends to see if this holds.


Thank you sir for always keeping us aware of the upcoming conditions! Either way im gonna do a full service on the generator, it ran my whole house for 4 straight days last ice storm!


----------



## terrapro

Is 69 days on contract of no pay and dozens of excuses later enough to drop an account?!


----------



## stanky

sogreen01;1713262 said:


> My truck was totalled out and had to get a different one. Anyone have a Boss Rt3 mount for 07 F250 they can part with?


Get ahold of troy clogg landscape n assoc. In wixom . Im sure they will have one


----------



## Lightningllc

Cole that's why you never sub for companies that are growing and stealing employees to make there company bigger. 

A real good friend of mine subs out people and he said there is no money left to pay his subs, so he's offering them mowers, whips, blowers and lawn equipment for trade til he can pay them. NOW THATS A STAND UP GUY.


----------



## stanky

terrapro;1714527 said:


> Is 69 days on contract of no pay and dozens of excuses later enough to drop an account?!


Oh hell yes you are not their banker.


----------



## stanky

Lightningllc;1714559 said:


> Cole that's why you never sub for companies that are growing and stealing employees to make there company bigger.
> 
> A real good friend of mine subs out people and he said there is no money left to pay his subs, so he's offering them mowers, whips, blowers and lawn equipment for trade til he can pay them. NOW THATS A STAND UP GUY.


Hi Justin
Did everything go good for you this last storm. Let me know if you need any semi's to haul snow.away.


----------



## terrapro

I didn't know anything about him until this year. I was offered a job so I figured I would give him a shot.
Actually I would love to trade for equipment.


----------



## sogreen01

stanky;1714556 said:


> Get ahold of troy clogg landscape n assoc. In wixom . Im sure they will have one


thanks, i'll give them


----------



## kg26

Good afternoon everyone what a storm that was right, listen I'm looking for someone who might be able to handel a house out in Oakland Twp just off of Snell and Rochester it is out of my area but they need service, I also have another in Commerce Twp pm me if you can take one or both.


----------



## gunsworth

Gotten 3 calls today for people still not plowed out. Told them i finished yesterday and going sledding today with my son. The silence that followed was priceless. One guy hung up and the others were very confused and couldnt believe i wasnt going to drive right over and make 20$ which apparently is the going rate in peoples heads.


----------



## MPM

Had a buddys dad text me bout doing his dway for the rest if the year, its kind of a long winding dway with a big opening infront of the 4 car garage and drifts are terrible. Hasnt been done yet. I told him 45 2-5, 85 6-10, and 115 for 11+. Now hes on fb sayin im way to high and that i must have got a new truck! Lol, no new truck just dont like working for free!!


----------



## redskinsfan34

I'm still getting calls too. What have these people been doing for the last 3 or 4 days?


----------



## terrapro

Not shoveling their driveways out


----------



## gunsworth

redskinsfan34;1714869 said:


> I'm still getting calls too. What have these people been doing for the last 3 or 4 days?


calling every company they can find, and getting turned down lol


----------



## caitlyncllc

MPM;1714822 said:


> Had a buddys dad text me bout doing his dway for the rest if the year, its kind of a long winding dway with a big opening infront of the 4 car garage and drifts are terrible. Hasnt been done yet. I told him 45 2-5, 85 6-10, and 115 for 11+. Now hes on fb sayin im way to high and that i must have got a new truck! Lol, no new truck just dont like working for free!!


I have been at 100 - 150 for untouched driveways. 18" of snow can't be windrowed much. end up shoving it all off to the sides one blade width at a time, and busting through drifts.... hard on the truck and plow.


----------



## MPM

caitlyncllc;1715052 said:


> I have been at 100 - 150 for untouched driveways. 18" of snow can't be windrowed much. end up shoving it all off to the sides one blade width at a time, and busting through drifts.... hard on the truck and plow.


I totally agree, I didnt think I was too far off on the pricing.


----------



## magnatrac

Ok I did some thing today that I have always joked about. I was just cleaning up a drive way for an out of town customer and down the street the county had pulled off the side of the road and left the auger running. Yes as you are already thinking I helped myself. No kidding it was well over a half yard in a perfect pile. I filled the 8 5 gallon buckets I had and could have filled just as many more ! I think I did my civic duty and cleared a road hazard l.o.l. Other than my lots melting down nicely that was the excitement of my day !


----------



## Lightningllc

Gettin salty. Salts working. Believe it


----------



## 2FAST4U

Lightningllc;1715769 said:


> Gettin salty. Salts working. Believe it


Only reason I got out of bed was because of your post. -4 here I hope this works


----------



## Lightningllc

Will, Today is the day to make em black again.


----------



## 2FAST4U

Lightningllc;1715786 said:


> Will, Today is the day to make em black again.


I know going to put it to Em today.


----------



## Tango

2FAST4U;1715782 said:


> Only reason I got out of bed was because of your post. -4 here I hope this works


Did you figure out your problem yet?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Is it a bad thing if you more or less don't care for one night and let all your employees (and the boss) get a full night's sleep? 

We actually had almost a half inch of LE powder, took all night, but honestly, I really didn't care. I was tired, grumpy and sick of it, so I'm sure all my people were too. 

A short break possibly? Time to move snow and get crap fixed that should have been fixed a month ago. This is\has been nuts.

Oh, and money from my customers would be nice, I've never seen A\P as high as they are now.


----------



## kg26

Account receiveables are very high but not having many issues collecting.


----------



## Green Glacier

radar looks big and building headed our way


----------



## TheXpress2002

Green Glacier;1716345 said:


> radar looks big and building headed our way


Watching short range models as they coming in stronger than first forecasted

Get the salt down early and heavy


----------



## terrapro

wth man stop seriously. I can't catch a break, what is going on. I spent all day today still working on this frickin last storm still pushing and salting. Blew a hydro hose on one truck, other truck is leaking trans fluid from a cooler line and randomly oil from the filter area.
This might put me under holy ****...


----------



## kg26

Ahh I need an oil change.


----------



## Green Glacier

Already put salt heavy trying to get rid of snow pack


----------



## boss75

Boomer123;1708645 said:


> See my post above. These are the best shovels and almost unbreakable from what I hear. I have never broke one myself. Check their website for local stores. At one time ACE Hardware was selling some of their line. If not they ship FAST to Michigan in about 2 days.


Which models do you guys use?


----------



## hobbyjeep

Express...just catching up...when does freezing rain start and any idea how much? You were spot on with the last "event". Thanks


----------



## terrapro

good half inch down here in Howell


----------



## redskinsfan34

Just a dusting in Dexter.


----------



## caitlyncllc

cool its snowing i used to like snow. this has been the longest work week of my life. i think i have somewhere around 5,000 hours in this week. 2 hours sleep now off to move more piles before the rain.


----------



## firelwn82

I'm so tired of my phone ringing and people asking for FREE snow removal. People are absolutely shocked when I tell them $100-$150 to clear them out. I have been called a rapist, a snow plowing demon, a rich plow driver and one dumb SOB. HA HA HA. Is all that I do. Just laugh. They don't give two poops about our repair bills or the potential damage that we're doing to our trucks and equipment. Don't get me wrong I like helping people out and most of the time I do stuff way to cheap because of there sob stories. But damn it it's time to make money and it's cash only. Peace out.


----------



## kg26

firelwn82;1716983 said:


> I'm so tired of my phone ringing and people asking for FREE snow removal. People are absolutely shocked when I tell them $100-$150 to clear them out. I have been called a rapist, a snow plowing demon, a rich plow driver and one dumb SOB. HA HA HA. Is all that I do. Just laugh. They don't give two poops about our repair bills or the potential damage that we're doing to our trucks and equipment. Don't get me wrong I like helping people out and most of the time I do stuff way to cheap because of there sob stories. But damn it it's time to make money and it's cash only. Peace out.


You are right about that I am still getting calls for the snow fall we had on the 5th it is now the 9th..... an emergency on your part does not make one on my part. I will help you but at this stage in the game help cost. I've only had a handful not want to pay the premium. And to the guys who are charging $30 for a foot of snow, your equipment cost money good money, when it fails not if but when, you need to make sure you have the repair funds available. I assure you, you will not have the money to fix your truck, your plow charging such low rates. This isn't the business for beer money pay your taxes, and be able to buy something for you or reinvest in the business. I love this business which is why I really don't complain about the people we serve; I understand it is a numbers game and everyone is not going to be your ideal prospect.


----------



## zags

Well, my luck ran out. The lift frame broke in multiple locations. Lesson learned. Never buy a plow truck from a painter. They do an exceptional job of hiding the rust rot on the plow and the truck. The truck is fine but the plow frames are shot. Heading to GR to look at a couple of used Ultramounts. Looking to trade in the parts of my old one. At least I got in a great night of beer league hockey before the next storm. 3/4" of fluff down in AA.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

kg26;1716243 said:


> Account receiveables are very high but not having many issues collecting.


I'm not either, just wish they all paid the day after they receive my invoices. 

A year that starts off with a bang like this and is so front loaded makes cash flow kinda tight.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

So who's the best supplier for liquid calcium these days?


----------



## WMHLC

Mark Oomkes;1717347 said:


> So who's the best supplier for liquid calcium these days?


Hands down Michigan Choloride. . 25-30cents a gallon. Depends on how many gallons you buy.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Thanks Tim, I'll give them a call.


----------



## TheXpress2002

Northern and western suburbs will contend with some freezing rain tonight then will be able to enjoy the rest of the weekend along with everyone else that has already started enjoying it.

Glorified clipper on crack is expected Tuesday

Temps come back to reality for next week low 30's. Then crash back to gloom and doom for another extended period of time. After that the pattern supports chaos again as the new cycle starts up.


----------



## redskinsfan34

TheXpress2002;1717483 said:


> Northern and western suburbs will contend with some freezing rain tonight then will be able to enjoy the rest of the weekend along with everyone else that has already started enjoying it.
> 
> Glorified clipper on crack is expected Tuesday
> 
> Temps come back to reality for next week low 30's. Then crash back to gloom and doom for another extended period of time. After that the pattern supports chaos again as the new cycle starts up.


Thanks Ryan. A weekend off!


----------



## terrapro

redskinsfan34;1717510 said:


> Thanks Ryan. A weekend off!


A weekend catching up on paperwork and fixing stuff


----------



## Mark Oomkes

TheXpress2002;1717483 said:


> Northern and western suburbs will contend with some freezing rain tonight then will be able to enjoy the rest of the weekend along with everyone else that has already started enjoying it.
> 
> Glorified clipper on crack is expected Tuesday
> 
> Temps come back to reality for next week low 30's. Then crash back to gloom and doom for another extended period of time. After that the pattern supports chaos again as the new cycle starts up.


More words to be banned:

clipper on crack. :laughing:


----------



## kg26

I get to do some accounting fun stuff... not


----------



## hogggman

Any body have any experience good or bad with the snow dogg v plows. Got a new truck coming and can't justify almost $7000 for a new boss so it's either used boss or new snow dogg. Kinda want to stick with a boss as I have another and would like the to be interchangeable but would also like the idea of a warranty.


----------



## magnatrac

Well this warm up is nice but the back roads are now solid ice. I sanded mine but there's going to be a bunch of cars stuck today !


----------



## alternative

bad ass...this would make any sidewalk crew happy to work....


----------



## TheXpress2002

Surfaces need to be watched tonight as elevated surfaces were a sheet of ice today.

Tuesday at this time looks to be 3-5 inches with an isolated 6 well north of the city.

This will be the first of at least 4 clippers in the next 10 days before our new cycle begins.

Watch the 20th time period and the 24th time period for major systems


----------



## TheXpress2002

Randy saw you at your site in Livonia your site looked great next door was trashed from the freezing rain


----------



## eatonpaving

TheXpress2002;1718945 said:


> Randy saw you at your site in Livonia your site looked great next door was trashed from the freezing rain


dollar tree?????


----------



## TheXpress2002

Kohls in northville


----------



## TGS Inc.

TheXpress2002;1718942 said:


> Surfaces need to be watched tonight as elevated surfaces were a sheet of ice today.
> 
> Tuesday at this time looks to be 3-5 inches with an isolated 6 well north of the city.
> 
> This will be the first of at least 4 clippers in the next 10 days before our new cycle begins.
> 
> Watch the 20th time period and the 24th time period for major systems


Oh yeah!! Bring it...Lets do this again


----------



## TheXpress2002

TGS Inc.;1719063 said:


> Oh yeah!! Bring it...Lets do this again


One day off and you are a new man....lol


----------



## terrapro

Some of you did get freezing rain?
Nothing here, just wet. Back roads are a mess though.


----------



## TGS Inc.

TheXpress2002;1719088 said:


> One day off and you are a new man....lol


Yep...A couple full nights sleep. Not too mention a little billing. That always seems to get me going.


----------



## terrapro

Just got a text that my supplier is opening up tonight. Checked outside and I can see some slush forming, wind is blowing good and raised surfaces are drying out. We will see where this will go in a few hours I guess.


----------



## Green Glacier

Icied up in Lansing


----------



## gunsworth

Icing up in southfield


----------



## firelwn82

Slippery as all get out in Ortonville/clarkston area.


----------



## TGS Inc.

*Stolen skid steer...*

Not sure how successful posting something like this would be...

We had our CAT 252b skid steer stolen within the last 2 days from Detroit (375 and Jefferson area). Cab heat, bucket, no door. If you see or hear anything please let me know.

Thanks!


----------



## TheXpress2002

Models looking ugly this morning for Tuesday. We are looking at more of a 2-3 inch snowfall now because of the track and drier air being drawn in. The highest totals will be along the I69 corridor with the lowest amounts along the 94 corridor with close to nothing south of that


----------



## Frankland

Thank god express! Keep that **** north of the city!


----------



## goinggreen

TheXpress2002;1720216 said:


> Models looking ugly this morning for Tuesday. We are looking at more of a 2-3 inch snowfall now because of the track and drier air being drawn in. The highest totals will be along the I69 corridor with the lowest amounts along the 94 corridor with close to nothing
> south of that


So would Lansing be included in that also?


----------



## TheXpress2002

goinggreen;1720250 said:


> So would Lansing be included in that also?


yes...........


----------



## thandrinos

Looking for a top grate for an 8' stainless vbox...any one have one laying around for sale?


----------



## goinggreen

TheXpress2002;1720265 said:


> yes...........


What are we looking at for a time frame,


----------



## Superior L & L

TGS Inc.;1720066 said:


> Not sure how successful posting something like this would be...
> 
> We had our CAT 252b skid steer stolen within the last 2 days from Detroit (375 and Jefferson area). Cab heat, bucket, no door. If you see or hear anything please let me know.
> 
> Thanks!


Dam low life's. Sorry to hear this


----------



## caitlyncllc

TGS Inc.;1720066 said:


> Not sure how successful posting something like this would be...
> 
> We had our CAT 252b skid steer stolen within the last 2 days from Detroit (375 and Jefferson area). Cab heat, bucket, no door. If you see or hear anything please let me know.
> 
> Thanks!


Sorry to hear. People suck.


----------



## Lightningllc

TGS Inc.;1720066 said:


> Not sure how successful posting something like this would be...
> 
> We had our CAT 252b skid steer stolen within the last 2 days from Detroit (375 and Jefferson area). Cab heat, bucket, no door. If you see or hear anything please let me know.
> 
> Thanks!


Wayne sorry to hear this. Seems like after a big snowfall stuff comes up missing, sounds like someone ordered a machine and the thief delivered.

It's too bad they have to steal to get a couple bucks.


----------



## flykelley

Hi Guys
It is with a heavy heart to tell you that we have lost one of our own. Mark Dorcher who owned Dorcher Landscaping in Waterford was found laying next to his truck by a customer. It is thought he fell and slipped on some ice and hit his head. Prayers for the family. Please lets all be careful out there.

Mike


----------



## terrapro

flykelley;1720525 said:


> Hi Guys
> It is with a heavy heart to tell you that we have lost one of our own. Mark Dorcher who owned Dorcher Landscaping in Waterford was found laying next to his truck by a customer. It is thought he fell and slipped on some ice and hit his head. Prayers for the family. Please lets all be careful out there.
> 
> Mike


Terrible news and woah, scary.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

goinggreen;1720250 said:


> So would Lansing be included in that also?


And GR...........


----------



## TheXpress2002

Mark Oomkes;1720580 said:


> And GR...........


.....No....you get more with lake enhancement.


----------



## thandrinos

flykelley;1720525 said:


> Hi Guys
> It is with a heavy heart to tell you that we have lost one of our own. Mark Dorcher who owned Dorcher Landscaping in Waterford was found laying next to his truck by a customer. It is thought he fell and slipped on some ice and hit his head. Prayers for the family. Please lets all be careful out there.
> 
> Mike


Prayers go out to him and his family....


----------



## Tango

flykelley;1720525 said:


> Hi Guys
> It is with a heavy heart to tell you that we have lost one of our own. Mark Dorcher who owned Dorcher Landscaping in Waterford was found laying next to his truck by a customer. It is thought he fell and slipped on some ice and hit his head. Prayers for the family. Please lets all be careful out there.
> 
> Mike


Terrible news, thoughts and prayers for his family.


----------



## firelwn82

flykelley;1720525 said:


> Hi Guys
> It is with a heavy heart to tell you that we have lost one of our own. Mark Dorcher who owned Dorcher Landscaping in Waterford was found laying next to his truck by a customer. It is thought he fell and slipped on some ice and hit his head. Prayers for the family. Please lets all be careful out there.
> 
> Mike


This is horrible news. My thoughts go out to his family and his friends/co-workers..


----------



## MrPike

flykelley;1720525 said:


> Hi Guys
> It is with a heavy heart to tell you that we have lost one of our own. Mark Dorcher who owned Dorcher Landscaping in Waterford was found laying next to his truck by a customer. It is thought he fell and slipped on some ice and hit his head. Prayers for the family. Please lets all be careful out there.
> 
> Mike


Heartfelt condolences to the family. There was probably nothing he could do.


----------



## procut

Did anybody know him personally? Being from Lansing I obviously didn't, but I did a quick search for Dorcher Landscaping and came back with nothing. Cruel reminder of what can happen.


----------



## flykelley

procut;1720992 said:


> Did anybody know him personally? Being from Lansing I obviously didn't, but I did a quick search for Dorcher Landscaping and came back with nothing. Cruel reminder of what can happen.


Yes I knew Mark, our daughters went to school as kids and they hung out at both our houses. He was a smaller company 3 trucks and 4 employee's. We all work by ourselves a lot in the winter time, thats the point of this post, be careful there may not be anyone to help you if something like this happens. I know I have fallen myself on the ice when out plowing.

Mike


----------



## redskinsfan34

Ryan has your forecast for tomorrow changed at all?


----------



## Boomer123

procut;1720992 said:


> Did anybody know him personally? Being from Lansing I obviously didn't, but I did a quick search for Dorcher Landscaping and came back with nothing. Cruel reminder of what can happen.





flykelley;1721108 said:


> Yes I knew Mark, our daughters went to school as kids and they hung out at both our houses. He was a smaller company 3 trucks and 4 employee's. We all work by ourselves a lot in the winter time, thats the point of this post, be careful there may not be anyone to help you if something like this happens. I know I have fallen myself on the ice when out plowing.
> 
> Mike


 I also have know Mark for 25 years the nicest guy you ever could meet. He would give you the shirt of his back to help anyone anytime.


----------



## firelwn82

GRRRRR.... Becks trailer can suck my ..... I'm trying to spend 7-8k today and they want to pull the ol bait and switch BS. Grrrrr my mood was good now not so much. Anyone have a trailer sales co they prefer? I'm looking for a 3-4 place enclosed sled trailer. All aluminum I don't care the color.


----------



## redskinsfan34

firelwn82;1721354 said:


> GRRRRR.... Becks trailer can suck my ..... I'm trying to spend 7-8k today and they want to pull the ol bait and switch BS. Grrrrr my mood was good now not so much. Anyone have a trailer sales co they prefer? I'm looking for a 3-4 place enclosed sled trailer. All aluminum I don't care the color.


If you're up for a little drive. R and R trailer in Three Rivers. All they do is aluminum. They are also the builder so the prices are good.


----------



## P&M Landscaping

firelwn82;1721354 said:


> GRRRRR.... Becks trailer can suck my ..... I'm trying to spend 7-8k today and they want to pull the ol bait and switch BS. Grrrrr my mood was good now not so much. Anyone have a trailer sales co they prefer? I'm looking for a 3-4 place enclosed sled trailer. All aluminum I don't care the color.


Try Kelley & Sons Trailers, they are absolutely superb when it comes to customer service.


----------



## Bedell Mgmt.

i second for Kelley & Sons. I've been very happy with the trailers we've purchased from them, as well as their customer service.


----------



## 2FAST4U

firelwn82;1721354 said:


> GRRRRR.... Becks trailer can suck my ..... I'm trying to spend 7-8k today and they want to pull the ol bait and switch BS. Grrrrr my mood was good now not so much. Anyone have a trailer sales co they prefer? I'm looking for a 3-4 place enclosed sled trailer. All aluminum I don't care the color.


nick at shores trailer in Mt clemens. The service has been great from him.


----------



## procut

firelwn82;1721354 said:


> GRRRRR.... Becks trailer can suck my ..... I'm trying to spend 7-8k today and they want to pull the ol bait and switch BS. Grrrrr my mood was good now not so much. Anyone have a trailer sales co they prefer? I'm looking for a 3-4 place enclosed sled trailer. All aluminum I don't care the color.


I feel your pain. I've spent $10k+ there and every time leave mad - sometimes I wonder how they even stay in business as they are a joke. I've posted my discontent with them several times in this thread / site.


----------



## TheXpress2002

System tomorrow is trying to track back south. If it does expect a 3-5 inch total area wide. If it tracks like I think it will and hold a northern track 1-3 will be the average with the 3-5 along the I69 corridor.


----------



## firelwn82

procut;1721436 said:


> I feel your pain. I've spent $10k+ there and every time leave mad - sometimes I wonder how they even stay in business as they are a joke. I've posted my discontent with them several times in this thread / site.


Well.......UMMMMM...... You un-happy customers keep going back. Lol.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

TheXpress2002;1721447 said:


> System tomorrow is trying to track back south. If it does expect a 3-5 inch total area wide. If it tracks like I think it will and hold a northern track 1-3 will be the average with the 3-5 along the I69 corridor.


And here we go again. NTAC's at the NWS go from 1" during the day and 35* tomorrow plus another 2" with NNW winds at night to 2" and 30* during the day and 3" more at night with NNW winds. And 19*.

Morons


----------



## TheXpress2002

Mark Oomkes;1721506 said:


> And here we go again. NTAC's at the NWS go from 1" during the day and 35* tomorrow plus another 2" with NNW winds at night to 2" and 30* during the day and 3" more at night with NNW winds. And 19*.
> Morons


..but you knew this days ago because of the "snow phone"


----------



## Danhoe

*Procut*

When I bought my last enclosed trailer. I went to the manufacturer in Indiana, saved enough to spend a weekend at a nice B&B.


----------



## firelwn82

Danhoe;1721515 said:


> When I bought my last enclosed trailer. I went to the manufacturer in Indiana, saved enough to spend a weekend at a nice B&B.


Which manufacturer Dan??


----------



## Danhoe

Continental Trailers, Indiana


----------



## Mark Oomkes

TheXpress2002;1721512 said:


> ..but you knew this days ago because of the "snow phone"


True enough.

Just hoping against hope.

Maybe one more night of almost full sleep. Thumbs Up


----------



## eatonpaving

*ready for more*

all loaded up with sidewalk salt, all repairs done, new 2 stage show thrower, took a good nap now ready for more....


----------



## BossPlowGuy04

firelwn82;1721354 said:


> GRRRRR.... Becks trailer can suck my ..... I'm trying to spend 7-8k today and they want to pull the ol bait and switch BS. Grrrrr my mood was good now not so much. Anyone have a trailer sales co they prefer? I'm looking for a 3-4 place enclosed sled trailer. All aluminum I don't care the color.


kelly and sons hands down!!! ive gotten 3 trailers from them and they hold up great!


----------



## Superior L & L

I had a buddy that bought a enclosed from becks. 20 miles into his drive home one of the wheels fell off or something and damaged the side of the trailer....."oh well" was there responce


----------



## Lightningllc

Slmtrailers.com 

They sell all the good brands, steel and aluminum. 

Call and ask for bill tell him his nephew told you to call.


----------



## grassmaster06

I'm in the market For a mini ex in the 4000lb and under weight class .if anyone knows of one let me know.thanks


----------



## firelwn82

What have you guys purchased from Kelley and sons? There prices are superior to other dealers that's for sure... F Becks!!!!!:angry:


----------



## P&M Landscaping

firelwn82;1722058 said:


> What have you guys purchased from Kelley and sons? There prices are superior to other dealers that's for sure... F Becks!!!!!:angry:


Open trailer, and multiple parts. I'm friends with the owners son, they are always willing to source whatever I need.


----------



## kg26

TheXpress2002


How much snow are we looking to get this week and when, I've looked and NOAA is saying maybe an inch ?tomorrow night. Confirm or deny ?


----------



## firelwn82

Thank you lightning. I spoke with Bill if I remember correctly.. 'his office was full of fuel pumps and other awesome collectables.. He was straight forward with me and told me over the last 2-3 years there hasn't been any money in snowmobile trailers.. I just cant justify the prices people want for used open trailers and then buying covers for the sleds... Used =maintenance and maintenance = time+money..


----------



## TheXpress2002

things are a sheet of ice this morning even on some treated surfaces from yesterday


----------



## hosejockey4506

Looks like the storm turned north


----------



## jbiggert

TheXpress2002;1722452 said:


> things are a sheet of ice this morning even on some treated surfaces from yesterday


Is this going to be the theme of the week? Salt, salt and more salt to handle clippers or do you think we will drop the blades (2"+)sometime this week?


----------



## Lightningllc

My calf muscle on my right leg and my right arm have been sore for 4 days. I've been wondering why until I was salting this morning and every time I move it hurts. 

Dam this is a workout.


----------



## TheXpress2002

jbiggert;1722512 said:


> Is this going to be the theme of the week? Salt, salt and more salt to handle clippers or do you think we will drop the blades (2"+)sometime this week?


sticking to my forecast from yesterday for 1 to 3nches area wide with the highest totals up to the 69 corridor with close to nothing near the Ohio border with 3 to 5 inches north of i-69


----------



## redskinsfan34

Once again, NOAA is slowly but surely coming around to Ryan's thinking.


----------



## P&M Landscaping

I have an extra Fisher 1000 tailgate hitchmount spreader I am looking to sell. Comes with the harness and variable speed controller. Feel free to call me (734)934-1628


----------



## goinggreen

P&M Landscaping;1722727 said:


> I have an extra Fisher 1000 tailgate hitchmount spreader I am looking to sell. Comes with the harness and variable speed controller. Feel free to call me (734)934-1628


How much are you asking for it?


----------



## Green Glacier

HAZARDOUS WEATHER OUTLOOK
NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE GRAND RAPIDS MI
449 AM EST TUE JAN 14 2014

MIZ037>040-043>046-050>052-056>059-064>067-071>074-151000-
MASON-LAKE-OSCEOLA-CLARE-OCEANA-NEWAYGO-MECOSTA-ISABELLA-MUSKEGON-
MONTCALM-GRATIOT-OTTAWA-KENT-IONIA-CLINTON-ALLEGAN-BARRY-EATON-
INGHAM-VAN BUREN-KALAMAZOO-CALHOUN-JACKSON-
449 AM EST TUE JAN 14 2014

THIS HAZARDOUS WEATHER OUTLOOK IS FOR PORTIONS OF SOUTHWEST LOWER
MICHIGAN.

.DAY ONE...TODAY AND TONIGHT

A PERIOD OF SNOW IS EXPECTED THIS AFTERNOON...MOSTLY NORTH OF
INTERSTATE 94. THIS SNOWFALL WILL NOT ACCUMULATE TO MORE THAN AN
INCH OR SO.

OVERNIGHT A MORE SIGNIFICANT SNOWFALL...IN THE 4 TO 6 INCH RANGE... IS
EXPECTED. THAT WILL BE MOSTLY NORTH OF INTERSTATE 96. TOWARD
MORNING SNOW SHOWERS WITH GUSTY WINDS CAUSING BLOWING AND DRIFTING
WILL SPREAD ACROSS THE AREA.

This Afternoon Snow showers, mainly after 5pm. High near 37. South southeast wind 11 to 14 mph. Chance of precipitation is 80%. Little or no snow accumulation expected. Tonight Snow showers. Low around 23. Southwest wind 11 to 18 mph. Chance of precipitation is 80%. New snow accumulation of less than a half inch possible. 


OK I'M CONFUZED


----------



## alternative

redskinsfan34;1722664 said:


> Once again, NOAA is slowly but surely coming around to Ryan's thinking.


Were getting nothing in Detroit area...according to NOAA


----------



## hosejockey4506

redskinsfan34;1722664 said:


> Once again, NOAA is slowly but surely coming around to Ryan's thinking.


noaa is saying less then a inch for fenton currently


----------



## redskinsfan34

hosejockey4506;1722774 said:


> noaa is saying less then a inch for fenton currently


I guess it's turning north.


----------



## bln

Please just give me a salting tonight, Wife is complaining about me having a break.


----------



## caitlyncllc

Looks to be north and west of.here, I guess.


----------



## Superior L & L

caitlyncllc;1722822 said:


> Looks to be north and west of.here, I guess.


I hope, would love a quick salt


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Green Glacier;1722751 said:


> HAZARDOUS WEATHER OUTLOOK
> NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE GRAND RAPIDS MI
> 449 AM EST TUE JAN 14 2014
> 
> MIZ037>040-043>046-050>052-056>059-064>067-071>074-151000-
> MASON-LAKE-OSCEOLA-CLARE-OCEANA-NEWAYGO-MECOSTA-ISABELLA-MUSKEGON-
> MONTCALM-GRATIOT-OTTAWA-KENT-IONIA-CLINTON-ALLEGAN-BARRY-EATON-
> INGHAM-VAN BUREN-KALAMAZOO-CALHOUN-JACKSON-
> 449 AM EST TUE JAN 14 2014
> 
> THIS HAZARDOUS WEATHER OUTLOOK IS FOR PORTIONS OF SOUTHWEST LOWER
> MICHIGAN.
> 
> .DAY ONE...TODAY AND TONIGHT
> 
> A PERIOD OF SNOW IS EXPECTED THIS AFTERNOON...MOSTLY NORTH OF
> INTERSTATE 94. THIS SNOWFALL WILL NOT ACCUMULATE TO MORE THAN AN
> INCH OR SO.
> 
> OVERNIGHT A MORE SIGNIFICANT SNOWFALL...IN THE 4 TO 6 INCH RANGE... IS
> EXPECTED. THAT WILL BE MOSTLY NORTH OF INTERSTATE 96. TOWARD
> MORNING SNOW SHOWERS WITH GUSTY WINDS CAUSING BLOWING AND DRIFTING
> WILL SPREAD ACROSS THE AREA.
> 
> This Afternoon Snow showers, mainly after 5pm. High near 37. South southeast wind 11 to 14 mph. Chance of precipitation is 80%. Little or no snow accumulation expected. Tonight Snow showers. Low around 23. Southwest wind 11 to 18 mph. Chance of precipitation is 80%. New snow accumulation of less than a half inch possible.
> 
> OK I'M CONFUZED


I'm not, nothing is happening. We've had some flurries and sleet and no accumulation. The air is too dry, or was.

I can live with a salting.


----------



## P&M Landscaping

goinggreen;1722738 said:


> How much are you asking for it?


$350 and I will even deliver it to East Lansing next time I am at MSU visiting the lady


----------



## caitlyncllc

Huh. Now we have a hazardous weather outlook for the area. Winds could gust to 40mph. And we could get a 1/2" of snow. 

So what? 
Isn't that what happens in winter?
add another 4-6" then they can call it hazardous.


----------



## Reliablesnow

Just started to snow hard in east lansing


----------



## stanky

bln;1722814 said:


> Please just give me a salting tonight, Wife is complaining about me having a break.


Was'nt she complaining about working to many hrs, 2 weeks ago. ?


----------



## terrapro

stanky;1722902 said:


> Was'nt she complaining about working to many hrs, 2 weeks ago. ?


I think that is what he means.


----------



## stanky

terrapro;1722906 said:


> I think that is what he means.


Oh i thought he mean't she was complaining because he was'nt working.my bad Brad. !


----------



## bln

Not working, working too much. Women, You can't live with them.


----------



## stanky

bln;1722959 said:


> Not working, working too much. Women, You can't live with them.


They like the money though !


----------



## bln

Truer words never spoken Mark.


----------



## Boomer123

TONIGHT
BREEZY. LIGHT SNOW UNTIL 9 PM...THEN LIGHT SNOW LIKELY
UNTIL AROUND MIDNIGHT...THEN A CHANCE OF LIGHT SNOW.
ACCUMULATIONS UP TO A HALF INCH. LOWS 22 TO 26. SOUTHWEST WINDS
20 TO 30 MPH...WITH GUSTS TO 40 MPH. CHANCE OF SNOW 80 PERCENT.

Oakland County is not going to squat. Looks like a good night of sleep for everyone.


----------



## Allor Outdoor

Boomer123;1722995 said:


> TONIGHT
> BREEZY. LIGHT SNOW UNTIL 9 PM...THEN LIGHT SNOW LIKELY
> UNTIL AROUND MIDNIGHT...THEN A CHANCE OF LIGHT SNOW.
> ACCUMULATIONS UP TO A HALF INCH. LOWS 22 TO 26. SOUTHWEST WINDS
> 20 TO 30 MPH...WITH GUSTS TO 40 MPH. CHANCE OF SNOW 80 PERCENT.
> 
> Oakland County is not going to squat. Looks like a good night of sleep for everyone.


Already a dusting here in Milford...


----------



## terrapro

Allor Outdoor;1722997 said:


> Already a dusting here in Milford...


:waving: Hey Brian.
Already melted off here in Howell. Another round is suppose to come back through later though, plus I am sure it's going to be slick no matter.


----------



## Superior L & L

34degrees out right now, everything melted. Waiting on the wrap around !


----------



## MPM

Just took the dog out here in Clarkston, the patio is white and slick


----------



## Allor Outdoor

My driveway is still snow covered... It's melted a bit but not all the way


----------



## ACutAbovemi

Here's a article about the tragedy that happened to our fellow landscaper. Prayers for the family!



__ https://www.facebook.com/knurick/posts/10201509045869279


----------



## grassmaster06

Nothing downriver ,just windy


----------



## Superior L & L

Nothing better than seeing dry parking lots. Some site checks, coffee and then off for a nap


----------



## hosejockey4506

that was a hell of a storm


----------



## kg26

hosejockey4506;1723627 said:


> that was a hell of a storm


That's a joke right?


----------



## grassmaster06

Yea it was one of my guys blew a trans without plowing wtf.he said it just do anything this morning,so I checked it out and burnt fluid and no reason why.this is the last time I ever feel bad for an employees situation and let them take a truck home


----------



## cuttingedge13

hosejockey4506;1723627 said:


> that was a hell of a storm


I will take that kind of storm any day!


----------



## Boomer123

hosejockey4506;1723627 said:


> that was a hell of a storm





kg26;1723650 said:


> That's a joke right?





cuttingedge13;1723680 said:


> I will take that kind of storm any day!


 It works for seasonal billings but I would like to bill some more per push clients.


----------



## Boomer123

*Western HTS*

Anybody know of anyone selling a Western HTS. I have a 99 chevy silverado 1/2 ton.

I saw one on Craigslist for $1999 in Highland but it sold yesterday.


----------



## Stove

abcdefghijklmnopqrstuvwxyz im bored!


----------



## Lightningllc

Spring were are thou____:realmad::real mad:


----------



## kg26

Stove;1723979 said:


> abcdefghijklmnopqrstuvwxyz im bored!


Tell me about it, where is the snow?


----------



## gunsworth

Just got a quick dusting at 13/greenfield, about twice as much as last nights storm so like 1/8th of an inch


----------



## procut

I like how yesterday's / this morning's event keeps being referred to as a "storm" lol.


----------



## goinggreen

Anyone have a snowex controller for a sp1075 they want to sell.


----------



## Tscape

procut;1724076 said:


> I like how yesterday's / this morning's event keeps being referred to as a "storm" lol.


it wasn't a storm. it was a clipper on crack.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Tscape;1724743 said:


> it wasn't a storm. it was a clipper on crack.


It entered rehab before it hit. :laughing:

I was thankful, a salt run was just fine.

I am always thankful (OK, I'm lying a little bit) for Ryan's forecasts. Way more accurate than the local NTAC's. And I'd much rather be prepared for the worst and not have it than vice versa.


----------



## Tscape

Mark Oomkes;1724758 said:


> It entered rehab before it hit. :laughing:
> 
> I was thankful, a salt run was just fine.
> 
> I am always thankful (OK, I'm lying a little bit) for Ryan's forecasts. Way more accurate than the local NTAC's. And I'd much rather be prepared for the worst and not have it than vice versa.


I am always prepared. It's winter. The TV guys do a fine job, recognizing that even they over-hype weather events, albeit less often.


----------



## alpha01

goinggreen;1724500 said:


> Anyone have a snowex controller for a sp1075 they want to sell.


I have 2. Let me know if you wanna pick one up. 248 379 4261


----------



## Superior L & L

Tscape;1724771 said:


> I am always prepared. It's winter. The TV guys do a fine job, recognizing that even they over-hype weather events, albeit less often.


I'm always ready at the drop of a hat. The problem is my 18-20 employees seam to forget that they are on call 24/7. Most are great , it's just a couple that are always "busy"


----------



## Reliablesnow

What's to be made of this system on its way? Already .3" in east lansing. Looks like it might be tracking away from metro Detroit


----------



## TheXpress2002

Models show 1-2 for east of US127 today

Following a north trend of Saturday clipper of 1-3 area wide


----------



## caitlyncllc

TheXpress2002;1724923 said:


> Models show 1-2 for east of US127 today
> 
> Following a north trend of Saturday clipper of 1-3 area wide


no drama just a thank you.


----------



## redskinsfan34

Thanks Ryan.


----------



## wondo

Good slick covering in Ann Arbor. Just in time for the lunch hour cluster-you-know-what


----------



## First Responder

Covered in center line, headed out for salt run, pretty slick out.


----------



## terrapro

Oh yeah first round of salt down...now they are calling for 2" by morning. Ehh I guess I'll get the snowblowers gassed up.


----------



## wondo

Good slick covering in Ann Arbor. Just in time for the lunch hour cluster-you-know-what


----------



## superiorsnowrem

Snow Hauling Question. ow much should i charge hourly for snow hauling. Is $85/hr for dump trucks and $225/hr for the loader reasonable?


----------



## firelwn82

Thanks Ryan. Forget the chatter from the un-appreciative folks. Hey Milwaukee, what would make a 5.4 not purge the coolant system? I'm trying to clean the coolant system because I have no heat. I'm thinking the heater core is plugged up. Trying not to fix it just yet cause it's goin to be a pita. Lol.


----------



## firelwn82

superiorsnowrem;1725052 said:


> Snow Hauling Question. ow much should i charge hourly for snow hauling. Is $85/hr for dump trucks and $225/hr for the loader reasonable?


I'm going to say your dead on sir. Go make some money my friend.


----------



## gunsworth

firelwn82;1725053 said:


> Thanks Ryan. Forget the chatter from the un-appreciative folks. Hey Milwaukee, what would make a 5.4 not purge the coolant system? I'm trying to clean the coolant system because I have no heat. I'm thinking the heater core is plugged up. Trying not to fix it just yet cause it's goin to be a pita. Lol.


i didnt see an unappreciative clutter. I saw s9me jokes which i dont see as being unappreciative. Hence the saying "unpredictable as the weather" the storm was there and somehow just decided to put down the pipe and go to sleep. Glad to have a had a heads up. Express clearly has tough skin and can surely take a joke, as evidenced by the fact he is still doing what he does after people jumping on his case in years past, which we really dont see anymore. i think people understand he uses his best judgement and in alot of cases it is 20x better than anyone elses, but it is mothernature and the only certainty is uncertainty...


----------



## Milwaukee

firelwn82;1725053 said:


> Thanks Ryan. Forget the chatter from the un-appreciative folks. Hey Milwaukee, what would make a 5.4 not purge the coolant system? I'm trying to clean the coolant system because I have no heat. I'm thinking the heater core is plugged up. Trying not to fix it just yet cause it's goin to be a pita. Lol.


That isn't good. Is coolant nasty brown? Let pray that Aluminum heads is alright. I lost 5.4L to that problem. You going need flush for long time. Unhook heat core hoses and put water hose in there. Do both way of hoses to backwash and out. That what I do on fleet when I had people who put straight water in cooling system

Use motorcraft thermostat ONLY!!!! You can find them at Oreily it around $25. Cheap Thermostat is pos had alot problem with them.

But check the hoses on heater core and radiator to see how hot? Is Temperature gauge go up Half?

But is climate control manual or electronic? If it electronic it mostly like to be blend door hinge break. I just cut hole in HVAC and put screw in door to close for winter and open for summer.


----------



## wondo

Good slick covering in Ann Arbor. Just in time for the lunch hour cluster-you-know-what


----------



## Mark Oomkes

TheXpress2002;1724923 said:


> Models show 1-2 for east of US127 today
> 
> Following a north trend of Saturday clipper of 1-3 area wide


This know-nothing could have told you it would snow Saturday. It always snows January 18. Still not sure what my dad was thinking.


----------



## terrapro

Bad news. Salt mines cut my supplier off, the last 200ton was getting delivered when I was picking up my last load.
And so it begins...:/


----------



## kg26

Dang what are yall going to do?


----------



## Allor Outdoor

Well I am on board now with the "salt shortage"....
A "county commissioner" told me that the State of Michigan is already talking about alternative plans for salting because their supply is getting short!
Called a few places to order some bagged product and they all told me "get it while you can!"

And MOST salt suppliers have started to raise their prices. This could get real interesting if this keeps up!

...hopefully it will help bring those seasonal contracts up, and weed out the companies that have bid all inclusive's at 3 plows and 5 saltings!


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Talking with mine, it is not a shortage, just an allocation issue. 

Having said that, they (a rewholesaler) are getting calls from muni's in the SE MI area for salt availability. And they don't sell to muni's. Or haven't. 

One driver told me there's a lot--200K+ tons--over here. I know that can disappear in a hurry because that is for muni's and contractors. And I have no idea how much they start with. Maybe that isn't a lot. 

It will be interesting, especially with Ryan's forecast for 10 days or so down the road.


----------



## Frosty12

I have around 1.75" in Highland Township as of 4:00 pm.
Anyone else approaching 2" in North Oakland County?


----------



## terrapro

It seems to be done here in Howell. Because of the blowing we are definitely over 2".


----------



## terrapro

kg26;1725108 said:


> Dang what are yall going to do?


I was going to say "no I don't think you understand It's what are we all going to do".
He said they won't let you haul your own so they can control what goes out.
Dragonmelt tripled in price so he is just going to bring in peladow instead.

I am going to get my sprayer loaded, it's the only thing I can do cause I won't salt for free.


----------



## 2FAST4U

1/2" in Macomb. Looks like it'll be done by 6. Salt run number two starts then


----------



## caitlyncllc

With the wind it's hard to tell how much we have in Fenton, but I'm guessing over an inch, maybe 2. NOAA says another 1-2" tonight. Looks like we are gonna burn some fuel tonight.


----------



## kg26

terrapro;1725166 said:


> I was going to say "no I don't think you understand It's what are we all going to do".
> He said they won't let you haul your own so they can control what goes out.
> Dragonmelt tripled in price so he is just going to bring in peladow instead.
> 
> I am going to get my sprayer loaded, it's the only thing I can do cause I won't salt for free.


Well, I'm going to stock up on the cal chloride, and rock salt once the cal runs out. I do resis and one small lot. I haven't grown in to a spreader yet they are all salted manually. I don't want to be caught with my thumb in the wind.


----------



## moosey

Frosty12;1725156 said:


> I have around 1.75" in Highland Township as of 4:00 pm.
> Anyone else approaching 2" in North Oakland County?


1.5" in Oxford. Anyone have a measurement on anything around Birmingham/Bloomfield Hills!


----------



## redskinsfan34

2" in Dexter. Looks like we're getting another round at 7 then done by midnight


----------



## wondo

I have tickets to Josh Gracin playing at a local bar tonight. I should have known I'd be in the truck all afternoon and night.


----------



## saltoftheearth

*Salt*

Bagged salt and ice melters in very short supply. Not nearly enough to get through 6 more normal weeks of winter. Bulk is getting very short, local companies already resorting to picking up loads out of Cleveland and Toledo.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

That was a nice run for once. Couple minor issues but with only a couple inches we finished everything in time and without any stress. 

FWIW, Swenson\Meyer MDV electric spreaders are crap. No 2 ways about it. We are on our second spinner motor this year, the spread pattern sucks and the whole thing is just a piece of crap. They already gave me a new one with a conveyor chain after determining the auger drive model is an even bigger piece of crap. 

I am only slightly more impressed with my SaltDogg UTG spreader. 

Hydraulic for me in the future. Forever.


----------



## Tscape

Mark Oomkes;1726213 said:


> That was a nice run for once. Couple minor issues but with only a couple inches we finished everything in time and without any stress.
> 
> FWIW, Swenson\Meyer MDV electric spreaders are crap. No 2 ways about it. We are on our second spinner motor this year, the spread pattern sucks and the whole thing is just a piece of crap. They already gave me a new one with a conveyor chain after determining the auger drive model is an even bigger piece of crap.
> 
> I am only slightly more impressed with my SaltDogg UTG spreader.
> 
> Hydraulic for me in the future. Forever.


I love our Curtis TS-17. Best of both worlds: hydros run by a little 5hp Honda. Old Faithful.


----------



## Superior L & L

Mark Oomkes;1726213 said:


> That was a nice run for once. Couple minor issues but with only a couple inches we finished everything in time and without any stress.
> 
> FWIW, Swenson\Meyer MDV electric spreaders are crap. No 2 ways about it. We are on our second spinner motor this year, the spread pattern sucks and the whole thing is just a piece of crap. They already gave me a new one with a conveyor chain after determining the auger drive model is an even bigger piece of crap.
> 
> I am only slightly more impressed with my SaltDogg UTG spreader.
> 
> Hydraulic for me in the future. Forever.


We have a Henderson hydraulic and it's sweet !! Spread pattern is way better than our salt dog


----------



## axl

Henderson under tailgate or vbox?


----------



## Boomer123

Anybody know of anyone selling a Western HTS. I have a 99 chevy silverado 1/2 ton.

I saw one on Craigslist for $1999 in Highland but it sold.


----------



## alternative

Boomer123;1726609 said:


> Anybody know of anyone selling a Western HTS. I have a 99 chevy silverado 1/2 ton.
> 
> I saw one on Craigslist for $1999 in Highland but it sold.


No western, but I have a Boss 8'2 V for sale...$2400


----------



## P&M Landscaping

Boomer123;1726609 said:


> Anybody know of anyone selling a Western HTS. I have a 99 chevy silverado 1/2 ton.
> 
> I saw one on Craigslist for $1999 in Highland but it sold.


Just did a quick CL search and came up with this.....

http://grandrapids.craigslist.org/for/4261664773.html

You may also want to look in to the Boss Sport duty, I have had good luck with mine.


----------



## Superior L & L

axl;1726569 said:


> Henderson under tailgate or vbox?


Under tailgate, I see all these people buying the insert salt dogs or snowex's but they do not give you the options a tailgate does. Nothing like being able to pull into a site and put the hammer down on the salt. 
We do have one electric 1.5 yd spreaders and they work great on little lots and really save on the sslt


----------



## terrapro

Bulks at $100 per ton now until further notice, just got the text earlier :/


----------



## bln

I paid 75 at one supplier and 72 at another.


----------



## Milwaukee

Boomer123;1726609 said:


> Anybody know of anyone selling a Western HTS. I have a 99 chevy silverado 1/2 ton.
> 
> I saw one on Craigslist for $1999 in Highland but it sold.


Be careful with weight of plow. Had 800 pound of plow on expedition which it doesn't like it.

Try find lighter plow that would be easier on front end.


----------



## Lightningllc

I was just told tonight that salt from now on will be at a short supply, MDOT, COUNTIES, MUNICIPALITIES have taken control of salt supply for michigan.

You will see prices ranging from $90-$125 per ton delivered.

These are the supplies companies have stock piled and have been holding on to for these issues, Also I was also told that morton will not be bringing a barge in.


----------



## procut

Western posted this on FB yesterday, I thought it was pretty good. lol


----------



## gunsworth

Milwaukee;1726772 said:


> Be careful with weight of plow. Had 800 pound of plow on expedition which it doesn't like it.
> 
> Try find lighter plow that would be easier on front end.


the hts is the lightweight plow i think it is under 500lbs, wont backdrag for sheit. I have a superduty 7.5 boss on my 1500 and it is perfect had a standard duty before that and was too light. Ballast behind rear wheels is key, almost never see anyone with proper ballast and they just beat the life out of their front ends


----------



## Superior L & L

We buy a couple yards a night at Orion stone. Half way though this last. "Storm " they raised there price from 80-100. Our normal suppliers in flint are still at $63-70


----------



## Superior L & L

Looking like some decent snow showers on the east side . Joy !! Let's hope for a salt


----------



## Lightningllc

Damn 80-100 and there still paying $$50


----------



## RMGLawn

We are still at 60 Downriver.


----------



## Superior L & L

Lightningllc;1727228 said:


> Damn 80-100 and there still paying $$50


They have always been higher than most. But it's still cheaper than driving back up to flint for 1.5 yds. The thing is there are many nights that we are servicing property's and they are not open. Great people for sure but I need them open more


----------



## Superior L & L

Lightningllc;1727228 said:


> Damn 80-100 and there still paying $$50


Most retailers are paying a little more. I've heard of suppliers sending back checks telling them the prepaid salt is not available anymore and the price is now higher. 
I know the salt we are using now is coming out of ohio and obviously the shipping is a lot more

If we could just get a week off, I'm thing this would help a little


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Lightningllc;1726809 said:


> I was just told tonight that salt from now on will be at a short supply, MDOT, COUNTIES, MUNICIPALITIES have taken control of salt supply for michigan.
> 
> You will see prices ranging from $90-$125 per ton delivered.
> 
> These are the supplies companies have stock piled and have been holding on to for these issues, Also I was also told that morton will not be bringing a barge in.


This is my understanding, so it could very well be wrong.

If the state uses eminent domain over salt supplies, there is nothing left for contractors. So unless it is coming from another state, there is nothing to be delivered.

Also, there really isn't a stock pile that is held back for shortages.

I'll check with my supplier, but I am guessing this is a rumor. I hope it is.


----------



## zags

P&M Landscaping;1726705 said:


> Just did a quick CL search and came up with this.....
> 
> http://grandrapids.craigslist.org/for/4261664773.html
> 
> You may also want to look in to the Boss Sport duty, I have had good luck with mine.


I just bought a Western 8'pro from that guy in GR. He rebuilds plows and has a bunch in his wharehouse. I traded him my broken 7.5. I felt I got a fair deal.


----------



## MPM

I sure am glad i spent a bunch of cash a on vbox this year to NOT be able to use it the whole season! Guess ill go to costco and buy all the table salt they have and drop it out of the drivers window..


----------



## eatonpaving

MPM;1727664 said:


> I sure am glad i spent a bunch of cash a on vbox this year to NOT be able to use it the whole season! Guess ill go to costco and buy all the table salt they have and drop it out of the drivers window..


why you cant use it....


----------



## MPM

eatonpaving;1727716 said:


> why you cant use it....


If i cant get salt to put in it I cant use it.


----------



## howey09

Boomer123, Found this mid weight plow on craigslist might be worth looking into…
http://detroit.craigslist.org/mcb/tls/4268755714.html


----------



## Superior L & L

howey09;1727782 said:


> Boomer123, Found this mid weight plow on craigslist might be worth looking into…
> http://detroit.craigslist.org/mcb/tls/4268755714.html


It might be worth looking at if the seller cuts the price in half !


----------



## howey09

Superior i completely agree.. just throwing it out there


----------



## Boomer123

Superior L & L;1727786 said:


> It might be worth looking at if the seller cuts the price in half !





howey09;1727789 said:


> Superior i completely agree.. just throwing it out there


 What do you guys think is a fare price.

Also I have a Meyer 7.6 on my 1/2 ton chevy. I do a fare amount of back dragging and someone else said their HTS didn't do a good job at it.


----------



## Danhoe

Just talked to dispatcher, all of the salt in Detroit is going to the municipality's. they are hauling out of Toledo.


----------



## kg26

alternative;1726674 said:


> No western, but I have a Boss 8'2 V for sale...$2400


Too heavy,


----------



## terrapro

Superior L & L;1727786 said:


> It might be worth looking at if the seller cuts the price in half !


And includes the trailer!


----------



## gunsworth

Boomer123;1727825 said:


> What do you guys think is a fare price.
> 
> Also I have a Meyer 7.6 on my 1/2 ton chevy. I do a fare amount of back dragging and someone else said their HTS didn't do a good job at it.


for that plow about half is a fair price, i know i got a deal but i paid 1700 for my 1year old (uear before only had like 3 plows) 7.5 superduty boss last year and it was as close to new as a used plow gets, the cutting egde bottom wasnt even fully beveled yet. How much is a new hts, cant be much over 3k


----------



## Lightningllc

Oh boy $150 ton prices


----------



## howey09

I think anywhere between $1500 and $1700 max would be okay on that plow nothing more. Believe Hts is a lighter plow therefore not as well at back dragging


----------



## howey09

Boomer this looks like a hair better deal

http://detroit.craigslist.org/okl/for/4280291745.html


----------



## Boomer123

gunsworth;1727862 said:


> for that plow about half is a fair price, i know i got a deal but i paid 1700 for my 1year old (uear before only had like 3 plows) 7.5 superduty boss last year and it was as close to new as a used plow gets, the cutting egde bottom wasnt even fully beveled yet. How much is a new hts, cant be much over 3k


I believe the HTS is around $4200


----------



## Boomer123

howey09;1727913 said:


> Boomer this looks like a hair better deal
> 
> http://detroit.craigslist.org/okl/for/4280291745.html


Yes that was a steal at that price it's sold. I talked to him yesterday. He said he was going to take that ad down, guess he didn't


----------



## Boomer123

howey09;1727888 said:


> I think anywhere between $1500 and $1700 max would be okay on that plow nothing more. Believe Hts is a lighter plow therefore not as well at back dragging


Well if this guy is wanting $3000 firm it's going to sit for a long time.


----------



## howey09

Yea that plow will not sell. To bad that other one sold


----------



## Stove

Lightningllc;1727875 said:


> Oh boy $150 ton prices


Yep, I feel that coming real soon!


----------



## gunsworth

Boomer123;1727916 said:


> I believe the HTS is around $4200


Lol wow never knew westerns were that pricey, especially for how ******** their mount setup is and use chains. **** you could get a 7.5v for pennies more


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Y'all are going to have to start plowing at an inch instead of salting away the first 2".


----------



## Boomer123

Road Commission for Oakland County: Clean-up during heavy snow cost $3 million

http://www.theoaklandpress.com/gene...nty-clean-up-during-heavy-snow-cost-3-million


----------



## magnatrac

Boomer123;1727955 said:


> Road Commission for Oakland County: Clean-up during heavy snow cost $3 million
> 
> http://www.theoaklandpress.com/gene...nty-clean-up-during-heavy-snow-cost-3-million


Wow 3 million and they still haven't finished the job. Half the intersections here in notrh oakland are still missing 10' of pavement and half the turn lanes are missing as well. Big storms are good for getting street jobs. We have a couple of subs we picked up after a big snow a few years ago. Hoa's don't mind paying a contractor rather than waiting days or weeks for the county.

I havent bought a load of salt since last friday but the price was still $63 a yard. We were told that getting salt wasnt an issue but getting stocked up was. They said if we could get a break they could fill the bins again. It's just going out as fast as it's heading in. I still have enough salt for 3 runs on hand as we only use around a yard. We also have one pallet wrapped up for emergency but that still a ways off, I hope !


----------



## stanky

Stove;1727932 said:


> Yep, I feel that coming real soon!


Is that just the trucking ?


----------



## alternative

kg26;1727855 said:


> Too heavy,


Not really... one of my trucks is a half ton with a 8' Boss on it.. ride nice and no issues. Just add Timbrens and youre fine.


----------



## TheXpress2002

Consider this our down time. Numerous clippers will effect us this week with another shot of polar air beginning Monday night. Now these clippers are mositure starved BUT with temps around zero ratios will be 30 to 1 so it will not take much to coat things. 

The polar vortex retreats at the end of the week. At this time a powerful clipper will hit next weekend. After that there are numerous smaller systems on the maps. 

Long range dates to watch are February 1 (MASSIVE STORM) February 3rd February 6th


----------



## redskinsfan34

Thanks Ryan. Just to clarify. You're thinking nothing for tonight? NOAA says 50% chance of precip. but gives no amounts.


----------



## TheXpress2002

Clipper tonight Monday night Wednesday Friday/Saturday (the powerful one)

All of them except for Friday/Saturday should be saltings


----------



## redskinsfan34

Gotcha. Thank you sir. :salute:


----------



## Mark Oomkes

TheXpress2002;1728345 said:


> Consider this our down time. Numerous clippers will effect us this week with another shot of polar air beginning Monday night. Now these clippers are mositure starved BUT with temps around zero ratios will be 30 to 1 so it will not take much to coat things.
> 
> The polar vortex retreats at the end of the week. At this time a powerful clipper will hit next weekend. After that there are numerous smaller systems on the maps.
> 
> Long range dates to watch are February 1 (MASSIVE STORM) February 3rd February 6th


Good to see your optimistic side coming out again.


----------



## TheXpress2002

Mark Oomkes;1728425 said:


> Good to see your optimistic side coming out again.


As always.....

Consider yourself special being apart of my 2000th post


----------



## gunsworth

TheXpress2002;1728375 said:


> Clipper tonight Monday night Wednesday Friday/Saturday (the powerful one)
> 
> All of them except for Friday/Saturday should be saltings


Friday night should be huge, i have an offroad trip planned upnorth. Never fails.


----------



## kg26

Fri/Sat are huge events?


----------



## snowace

Looking for subs in the flint area, If you have some time available PM me.


----------



## Tango

Friday/sat will be projected as big storms. 
Saturday morning they will pass to the north or south.

You ask how I know this? 

Suppose to go up north Thursday till Sunday. I will cancel at the last second on Wednesday night and prepare for the worst. Then it won't snow and I'll just be pissed I missed my trip.


----------



## TheXpress2002

Fri/Sat is only one system folks hence the "/" which means "and/or" We are all tired, crossed eyed and short fused so I guess I will just dumb it all the way down to snow Monday Wednesday Friday with carry over into Saturday. Totals will be based on where you live, temps, wind direction and if you live on the other side of a brick wall.

Sorry really dry scarcasm.


----------



## TheXpress2002

I encourage everyone here to take an hour and read a couple tutorials on how to follow the models. Its very simple and most are available to the general public at no cost. It exciting to follow and see how these systems develop and what factors work for and against us when it comes to the overall impact of the systems. Then you may truely understand the full scope of what takes place.


----------



## Tango

Hope you didn't take my post the wrong way. 

I was just *****ing about how my luck has been running the past few weeks.


----------



## Boomer123

TheXpress2002;1729185 said:


> I encourage everyone here to take an hour and read a couple tutorials on how to follow the models. Its very simple and most are available to the general public at no cost. It exciting to follow and see how these systems develop and what factors work for and against us when it comes to the overall impact of the systems. Then you may truely understand the full scope of what takes place.


Ryan do you have any good sites to learn models.


----------



## Boomer123

Tango;1729260 said:


> Hope you didn't take my post the wrong way.
> 
> I was just *****ing about how my luck has been running the past few weeks.


 I hear you Tango my GF keeps asking when we can go on a trip to get away.


----------



## TheXpress2002

Boomer123;1729261 said:


> Ryan do you have any good sites to learn models.


I am out checking sites right now but I will have a thorough post tomorrow morning with links to all of my sites that I use


----------



## Boomer123

TheXpress2002;1729278 said:


> I am out checking sites right now but I will have a thorough post tomorrow morning with links to all of my sites that I use


Sweet.......


----------



## gunsworth

TheXpress2002;1729278 said:


> I am out checking sites right now but I will have a thorough post tomorrow morning with links to all of my sites that I use


In other words "quit pestering him every minute for exact totals, times and areas"

i feel like too many people are starting to act helpless without him, let him make his post here and there, take it or leave and do what you need to do. 9/10 people ask him a question that he already covered.

If you cant get any idea of what weather is coming on your own, i suggest you find another profession. Most of the time the media is on track a day or 2 before a storm anyways, it is winter you should be ready at the drop of a hat.


----------



## MPM

My truck and driveway are covered in a thin sheet of ice in Clarkston. Roads arent terrible but really slick in spots.


----------



## A&LSiteService

I found a few slick spots this morning from Hartland to Wixom. It's worth going out to at the very least check.


----------



## ACutAbovemi

Commerce is covered with a thin layer of ice.


----------



## redskinsfan34

What a difference 5 miles makes. Dexter is fine. I get to my "regular job" in scio twp. and it's like a skating rink.


----------



## saltoftheearth

*Oak Park*

Everything is Icy!


----------



## Allor Outdoor

Full app on everything this morning!
I was up at 430am and didn't see anything on the radar...

Tons of cars off the road and VERY few contractors out salting....either the salt shortage is in full effect or everyone slept in!


----------



## terrapro

I was out doing cleanups from the wind yesterday and I'm getting ready to pull into to the supply yard and they text me to tell me they are open because of freezing rain. lol I just assumed they would be open because everyone else was doing what I was.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

TheXpress2002;1729168 said:


> Fri/Sat is only one system folks hence the "/" which means "and/or" We are all tired, crossed eyed and short fused so I guess I will just dumb it all the way down to snow Monday Wednesday Friday with carry over into Saturday. Totals will be based on where you live, temps, wind direction and if you live on the other side of a brick wall.
> 
> Sorry really dry scarcasm.


I'm from the west side, so not nearly dumbed down enough. Let me try:

There's a chance of a dusting to 50" between now and April 15.

Light days, dark nights. Some cold, some warm. Chance of rain, freezing rain and sunshine mixed in. Some calm days and the potential of hurricane force winds thrown in for good measure. Fog, sleet, ice pellets, freezing spray and anything else you can think of including a haboub, typhoon, cyclone, ground blizzard, drought, heat wave, temperature inversion, etc.



Even our absent Madsen could understand that.


----------



## caitlyncllc

uh, what a haboub be?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

caitlyncllc;1729541 said:


> uh, what a haboub be?


Ask Ryan. :laughing:


----------



## boss75

gunsworth;1729388 said:


> In other words "quit pestering him every minute for exact totals, times and areas"
> 
> i feel like too many people are starting to act helpless without him, let him make his post here and there, take it or leave and do what you need to do. 9/10 people ask him a question that he already covered.
> 
> If you cant get any idea of what weather is coming on your own, i suggest you find another profession. Most of the time the media is on track a day or 2 before a storm anyways, it is winter you should be ready at the drop of a hat.


People, you are in the snow industry, why do you plan trips out of town in the winter and then get all pissed off when it snows. Suggestion: Don't plan out of town trips, OR get someone to cover your responsibilities.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

boss75;1729585 said:


> People, you are in the snow industry, why do you plan trips out of town in the winter and then get all pissed off when it snows. Suggestion: Don't plan out of town trips, OR get someone to cover your responsibilities.


It does kinda seem like folks don't "get" snow. I realize I grew up with it, but unfortunately if you are in this industry, your life basically goes on hold from about November through April. I wish I could make plans to sled more or take my wife to someplace warm and tropical, and while I have, it has only been when there is zero chance of snow or later in the season.

Last time I went to Jamaica it was almost as nice here as it was there. Comparatively.

I waited until spring break last year to head to the UP for snowmobiling. It sucks, but that is my job.


----------



## Green Glacier

TheXpress2002;1729185 said:


> I encourage everyone here to take an hour and read a couple tutorials on how to follow the models. Its very simple and most are available to the general public at no cost. It exciting to follow and see how these systems develop and what factors work for and against us when it comes to the overall impact of the systems. Then you may truely understand the full scope of what takes place.


Hopefully this don't mean your giving up on us 
Thanks for all you do


----------



## Tango

Picked up a pallet of bag salt today. Supplier said it was the last one he had and had no idea when or if he could get anymore. He said he has been on a wait list for some time now. 

Bulk is no problem he said, guess its time to build a storage space.


----------



## First Responder

Green Glacier;1729808 said:


> Hopefully this don't mean your giving up on us
> Thanks for all you do


Ryan/Xpress, I truly appreciate your posts about the forcasts (as I think we all do here)! My husband & I both plow and have a 5 yr old son ( that loves to do ride alongs in the trucks) that being said, your posts gives me a few extra days to make arrangements for Grandma's house. Many thanks for all the extra time & effort for sharing your knowledge with us!


----------



## Mark Oomkes

TheXpress2002;1728345 said:


> Now these clippers are *mositure starved*


2 best words in the English dictionary!

There, I was optimistic. Thumbs Up


----------



## stanky

Mark Oomkes;1729535 said:


> I'm from the west side, so not nearly dumbed down enough. Let me try:
> 
> There's a chance of a dusting to 50" between now and April 15.
> 
> Light days, dark nights. Some cold, some warm. Chance of rain, freezing rain and sunshine mixed in. Some calm days and the potential of hurricane force winds thrown in for good measure. Fog, sleet, ice pellets, freezing spray and anything else you can think of including a haboub, typhoon, cyclone, ground blizzard, drought, heat wave, temperature inversion, etc.
> 
> 
> 
> Even our absent Madsen could understand that.


Yeah where has todd been ?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

It's been very quiet without any Defcon 1's or 5's or Red Alerts or hood saltings or gray haired old man jokes.

PS So far so good on today's "under an inch" from the NWS NTAC's. Not even a dusting!


----------



## saltoftheearth

*bulk salt*

Picked up a pallet of bag salt today. Supplier said it was the last one he had and had no idea when or if he could get anymore. He said he has been on a wait list for some time now.

Not even remotely true. I don't think people have any idea how bad it is.


----------



## stanky

Mark Oomkes;1730003 said:


> It's been very quiet without any Defcon 1's or 5's or Red Alerts or hood saltings or gray haired old man jokes.
> 
> PS So far so good on today's "under an inch" from the NWS NTAC's. Not even a dusting!


I know he must have quit drinking,to be so quiet i have'nt seen him throw salt all over my trucks and loaders at ford laughing his ass off. I thought i'd never say it but i miss the anticks.


----------



## saltoftheearth

I am referring to the bulk salt being readily available. It is not the case at all.


----------



## stanky

I'm at 10 mile and grand river it'snowing hard here. Sticking in lots but not on the roads so far.


----------



## Tango

saltoftheearth;1730039 said:


> I am referring to the bulk salt being readily available. It is not the case at all.


I better get moving on a storage place


----------



## terrapro

Tango;1730053 said:


> I better get moving on a storage place


From my understanding don't bother, Justin was correct with what he said.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

saltoftheearth;1730039 said:


> I am referring to the bulk salt being readily available. It is not the case at all.


So did the muni's grab it all in SE MI?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Boomer123;1727955 said:


> Road Commission for Oakland County: Clean-up during heavy snow cost $3 million
> 
> http://www.theoaklandpress.com/gene...nty-clean-up-during-heavy-snow-cost-3-million


Why, how and what the heck are these guys doing for 4 days plowing a measly 6" of snow?

Kent County is about as inefficient as you can get and they'd be done in 2 days max with 6".

And then hired subs for subdivisions and it still took 5 days, more or less. Why does it take 4 days for 6" and 5 for 2-3x that much?

When temps get that cold, forget bare pavement. Salt the intersections, curves and hills. Get everything plowed then start working on bare pavement. This really isn't rocket science, especially for muni's.

And what kind of a maintenance program are they running if only half the trucks are on the road?

I like this:



> We're also leading the way in developing "smart" traffic signals -- our FAST-TRAC system -- that employ state-of-the-art computer and communications technologies to improve traffic flow, decrease travel time, enhance safety and reduce the vehicle tailpipe emissions that are characteristic of stop-and-go driving


They can't get the streets cleared in a reasonable time, but by golly they're working on some stupid system even though they can't get the basics figured out.

Can only imagine what would happen with another Blizzard like '78. Oakland County would be shut down for a month.


----------



## stanky

Mark Oomkes;1730061 said:


> So did the muni's grab it all in SE MI?


Yes they have, emiment domain. But theres still a little bit for steady customers


----------



## stanky

Mark Oomkes;1730078 said:


> Why, how and what the heck are these guys doing for 4 days plowing a measly 6" of snow?
> 
> Kent County is about as inefficient as you can get and they'd be done in 2 days max with 6".
> 
> And then hired subs for subdivisions and it still took 5 days, more or less. Why does it take 4 days for 6" and 5 for 2-3x that much?
> 
> When temps get that cold, forget bare pavement. Salt the intersections, curves and hills. Get everything plowed then start working on bare pavement. This really isn't rocket science, especially for muni's.
> 
> And what kind of a maintenance program are they running if only half the trucks are on the road?
> 
> I like this:
> 
> They can't get the streets cleared in a reasonable time, but by golly they're working on some stupid system even though they can't get the basics figured out.
> 
> Can only imagine what would happen with another Blizzard like '78. Oakland County would be shut down for a month.


Oakland county has privatised the plowing of the gravel roads its the greatest thing they ever did ,there done in half the time


----------



## Superior L & L

stanky;1730091 said:


> Oakland county has privatised the plowing of the gravel roads its the greatest thing they ever did ,there done in half the time


Is it to a plow company or a excavating contractor that it's subbed to ?


----------



## stanky

Superior L & L;1730217 said:


> Is it to a plow company or a excavating contractor that it's subbed to ?


They do both, it was out for everyone to bid.


----------



## GreenAcresFert

saltoftheearth;1730039 said:


> I am referring to the bulk salt being readily available. It is not the case at all.


I've got 2 train loads in the last week. No price increase, no delay, no problems at all. Just ordered ice melt as well with no problems.


----------



## magnatrac

It is a bunch of different guys. Had a tree co. with an old county truck working in my neighborhood in groveland twp. Also a couple old graders running around. They do do a decent job getting the snow moved. They skip my road but my neighbors with plows love to take care of it. I already plow enough county streets to care to plow the gravel. I will say that the sand trucks have been missing all winter. I have spread a lot of sand so far this season. Atleast treated sand is cheap !


----------



## stanky

GreenAcresFert;1730223 said:


> I've got 2 train loads in the last week. No price increase, no delay, no problems at all. Just ordered ice melt as well with no problems.


Supposely this just happend fri. And if you are a steady customer they have some put aside. Or did you buy it out of ohio ?


----------



## Superior L & L

GreenAcresFert;1730223 said:


> I've got 2 train loads in the last week. No price increase, no delay, no problems at all. Just ordered ice melt as well with no problems.


it is weird, I'm hearing there is a shortage . But not seeing it . All my suppliers are fully stocked and I can still get train loads if I wish . My buddy also just got 8 pallets of bag salt delivered today and he is not a big player . Just called up and it was here the next day . Obviously time will tell


----------



## Superior L & L

stanky;1730231 said:


> Supposely this just happend fri. And if you are a steady customer they have some put aside. Or did you buy it out of ohio ?


That makes sense. $5 more a ton and you can get it out of Toledo


----------



## stanky

Superior L & L;1730232 said:


> it is weird, I'm hearing there is a shortage . But not seeing it . All my suppliers are fully stocked and I can still get train loads if I wish . My buddy also just got 8 pallets of bag salt delivered today and he is not a big player . Just called up and it was here the next day .ye Obviously time will tell


yep im not having any probem either but im hearing it from a few people and the oakland press.was one of them.


----------



## GreenAcresFert

Still coming from Detroit


----------



## GreenAcresFert

Just got 1 today, and I'm not a big player. This load makes 300 tons for the season


----------



## stanky

GreenAcresFert;1730243 said:


> Just got 1 today, and I'm not a big player. This load makes 300 tons for the season


I don't know, maybe their just trying to push up the prices ?


----------



## magnatrac

So who is the government body that would represent s.e. MI to claim all the salt? If it was state wide I might understand but to claim domain for a region made up of a bunch of broke counties and cities. Not saying that it can't or didn't happen , just curious who would be the one to make the call? Must come out of wane county everything there is shady l.o.l.


----------



## stanky

magnatrac;1730265 said:


> So who is the government body that would represent s.e. MI to claim all the salt? If it was state wide I might understand but to claim domain for a region made up of a bunch of broke counties and cities. Not saying that it can't or didn't happen , just curious who would be the one to make the call? Must come out of wane county everything there is shady l.o.l.


I believe that would be the.state, but i don't remember was it 5 years ago when it happend the last time .


----------



## Superior L & L

Based on the radar (right now) looks like everyone south of m-59 will be wasting some gold nuggets (salt) tonight. With temps way below zero it's a tough call. Do you lay it down just to appease your customers even though you know it's not going to work. Or do you try and educate them


----------



## Lightningllc

What is everyone's plan for the morning. 

We have a nice dusting, I was gonna head out at midnight and salt heavy hoping to melt or give traction with the cold temps. 

Kinda wondering everyone's idea. 




As far as salt mdot has 1st right to salt then counties/ municipalities/ schools then us the plow guys. 

If the state is low they put the lock down until they are fully stocked back up then the counties then we get our share if any is left. 


Detroit is running overtime right now and prices are going up. 

Trucking costs more to go to Toledo to get Morton's massive pile. 

It's a game that's all. 

Next month will tell the true test.


----------



## zags

1"in Ann Arbor right now and it's coming down pretty good. Radar looks like at least another inch, maybe more if the band stays together.


----------



## gunsworth

Lightningllc;1730304 said:


> What is everyone's plan for the morning.
> 
> We have a nice dusting, I was gonna head out at midnight and salt heavy hoping to melt or give traction with the cold temps.
> 
> Kinda wondering everyone's idea.
> 
> As far as salt mdot has 1st right to salt then counties/ municipalities/ schools then us the plow guys.
> 
> If the state is low they put the lock down until they are fully stocked back up then the counties then we get our share if any is left.
> 
> Detroit is running overtime right now and prices are going up.
> 
> Trucking costs more to go to Toledo to get Morton's massive pile.
> 
> It's a game that's all.
> 
> Next month will tell the true test.


Im heading out soon, was just at home depot and their salt was still holding. If it mixes with old stuff still working amd sits overnight i imagine it will work just fine. The air temps may be low but the surface wont match for quite a while.

That and id like to have a normal night sleep


----------



## redskinsfan34

zags;1730340 said:


> 1"in Ann Arbor right now and it's coming down pretty good. Radar looks like at least another inch, maybe more if the band stays together.


Where are you? Hardly a coating in Dexter.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Superior L & L;1730300 said:


> Based on the radar (right now) looks like everyone south of m-59 will be wasting some gold nuggets (salt) tonight. With temps way below zero it's a tough call. Do you lay it down just to appease your customers even though you know it's not going to work. Or do you try and educate them


My salt will work just fine at those temps.

Question for you guys with storage capabilities. Do you commit to X amount for the year or just order as needed?


----------



## Lightningllc

Normally just order as needed. 

3 weeks ago it was stock up
Time find a old barn and fill it along with any bin


----------



## Mark Oomkes

That explains a lot.

We sign a contract agreeing to take at least 80% of our commitment and they agree to supply 120% of the commitment.

This follows with what I've been told, there isn't a shortage problem, just an allocation problem.

I still have a fairly good chunk of my primary and secondary commitments left from my second supplier. Not near as much as I like this early in the season, so we'll see what happens.


----------



## GreenAcresFert

Mark Oomkes;1730412 said:


> My salt will work just fine at those temps.
> 
> Question for you guys with storage capabilities. Do you commit to X amount for the year or just order as needed?


As needed. I go through a middle man so to speak. Don't deal directly with Detroit.


----------



## zags

redskinsfan34;1730395 said:


> Where are you? Hardly a coating in Dexter.


Old West Side near the Stadium. 1.25" of fluff on my car at 10:15pm and starting to taper off. I hate the more than a salt, less than a push amounts.


----------



## TheXpress2002

I have about 1.25 inches also in Canton on untreated surfaces.


----------



## terrapro

Dusting of fluff here in Howell on untreated.


----------



## Plow-jeff

inch on Un treated in lansing


----------



## amservices

We've got 1.25 down now previous salt app is burning through just put another app down. Going to get my liquid out for the cold stuff here this week. One question on the munis in se mi grabbing all the salt? What in the hell are they doing with it these roads remain untouched down here till days after an event and the sun burns it off. We've still got roads paved ones at that That are still down to half a lane. Wtf are these guys doing. Then I see In the paper that these guys get a bunch of praise for doing such a good job when half the roads in my township were plowed by guys like us for nothing. Rant done get some sleep guys


----------



## RMGLawn

1.5 to 2 Downriver. Plowing everything then hopefully salting.


----------



## grassmaster06

No plowing here ,I had enough salt down to burn off most of it .just got done with tonights app and my lots are water ,its cold out but the salts working pretty good for me.


----------



## Green Glacier

Mine held pretty good
Sun comes out it will all be good


----------



## Green Glacier

Yesterday freezing rain
Today 3 degrees wondering if salt going to work


----------



## Tango

Anyone plow in Grosse Pointe or really close?

I have one lot I might need to be done this weekend. Takes no longer than 10 min. Seriously like 7 passes and no hand work.


----------



## redskinsfan34

Green Glacier;1730642 said:


> Sun comes out it will all be good


Yep. Any sun today is really gonna help.


----------



## First Responder

Tango;1730682 said:


> Anyone plow in Grosse Pointe or really close?
> 
> I have one lot I might need to be done this weekend. Takes no longer than 10 min. Seriously like 7 passes and no hand work.


Give me call, I have a few in scs & in the farms. Maybe able to help ya out!
586-441-9886


----------



## stanky

First Responder;1730724 said:


> Give me call, I have a few in scs & in the farms. Maybe able to help ya out!
> 586-441-9886


Now thats what this is all about ! God bless you.


----------



## TheXpress2002

Sorry folks obviously with last nights event I didn't have time to pull together the promised links. In some free time (haha) I will get that pulled together.


First off tomorrow will surely past the snowiest month ever recorded with 10 ungodly days to go in the month.

Tomorrow looks like a solid 1-3 inch event. Highest totals to the north lowest to the south.

LES on the back side of that for Thursday.

Friday into Saturday looks like a 2-4 inch event at this time but has the potential to over perform so there may be a few surprise totals.

Sunday into Monday another clipper passes through 1-2 inches 

Wednesday into Thursday another clipper possibly phased system.

Through next Thursday 1/30/14 temps will struggle to hit 20 for one day with high temps in the single digits likely with over night lows below zero.

The pattern looks to change after this period of time but that is not good for us as clippers will be replaced with hooks and cutters with slightly moderating temps. Again the previous dates of the 1st 4th 6th are to be watched.


----------



## Plow Solutions

Bring it on....Thumbs Up


----------



## saltoftheearth

Thanks for the heads up XPress. All my friends and coworkers ask me for the updates on your forecasts. Your the man!


----------



## Mark Oomkes

TheXpress2002;1731058 said:


> Sorry folks obviously with last nights event I didn't have time to pull together the promised links. In some free time (haha) I will get that pulled together.
> 
> First off tomorrow will surely past the snowiest month ever recorded with 10 ungodly days to go in the month.
> 
> Tomorrow looks like a solid 1-3 inch event. Highest totals to the north lowest to the south.
> 
> LES on the back side of that for Thursday.
> 
> Friday into Saturday looks like a 2-4 inch event at this time but has the potential to over perform so there may be a few surprise totals.
> 
> Sunday into Monday another clipper passes through 1-2 inches
> 
> Wednesday into Thursday another clipper possibly phased system.
> 
> Through next Thursday 1/30/14 temps will struggle to hit 20 for one day with high temps in the single digits likely with over night lows below zero.
> 
> The pattern looks to change after this period of time but that is not good for us as clippers will be replaced with hooks and cutters with slightly moderating temps. Again the previous dates of the 1st 4th 6th are to be watched.


That should help the salt situation for everyone. 

I might have to start digging in my sandbox. :laughing:


----------



## Tango

First Responder;1730724 said:


> Give me call, I have a few in scs & in the farms. Maybe able to help ya out!
> 586-441-9886


It was nice talking to you guys today. Thanks for the help.

We will hook up next week.

Told ya it was small....lol


----------



## Mark Oomkes

TheXpress2002;1731058 said:


> Sorry folks obviously with last nights event I didn't have time to pull together the promised links. In some free time (haha) I will get that pulled together.
> 
> First off tomorrow will surely past the snowiest month ever recorded with 10 ungodly days to go in the month.
> 
> Tomorrow looks like a solid 1-3 inch event. Highest totals to the north lowest to the south.
> 
> LES on the back side of that for Thursday.
> 
> Friday into Saturday looks like a 2-4 inch event at this time but has the potential to over perform so there may be a few surprise totals.
> 
> Sunday into Monday another clipper passes through 1-2 inches
> 
> Wednesday into Thursday another clipper possibly phased system.
> 
> Through next Thursday 1/30/14 temps will struggle to hit 20 for one day with high temps in the single digits likely with over night lows below zero.
> 
> The pattern looks to change after this period of time but that is not good for us as clippers will be replaced with hooks and cutters with slightly moderating temps. Again the previous dates of the 1st 4th 6th are to be watched.


PS Wondering if I could get the following:
1) Exact minute\second when it will start.
2) Exact degree of the compass for wind direction when it starts. 
3) Size of snow flake would be helpful as well. If you so desire, throw in some guesses to the crystal makeup\design\whatever as well.
4) A precise moisture content as well as ground temp so I can start creating appropriate salt flats.

In your spare time, of course. Thumbs Up


----------



## First Responder

Lol.....it's not the size that matters, it's how you plow it!!!!

Have fun,be safe, and enjoy!!!!


----------



## stanky

Great deal products, in brighton has alot of bulk salt. For under $ 70.00 picked up. Or large orders delivered also. Call and talk to Paul he'll make you a good deal !


----------



## GreenAcresFert

Mark Oomkes;1731245 said:


> PS Wondering if I could get the following:
> 1) Exact minute\second when it will start.
> 2) Exact degree of the compass for wind direction when it starts.
> 3) Size of snow flake would be helpful as well. If you so desire, throw in some guesses to the crystal makeup\design\whatever as well.
> 4) A precise moisture content as well as ground temp so I can start creating appropriate salt flats.
> 
> In your spare time, of course. Thumbs Up


Would like this information as well. Also would like to know exactly how much salt I will use through these events. I know your busy. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Bedell Mgmt.

Thanks for the heads up, Ryan! 

Hope everything is well for you and yours.


----------



## Stove

Ryan how does it feel to be the coolest guy on plowsite? I just watch the weather on the news just to laugh. . Thanks Ryan


----------



## Lightningllc

Mark Oomkes;1731245 said:


> PS Wondering if I could get the following:
> 1) Exact minute\second when it will start.
> 2) Exact degree of the compass for wind direction when it starts.
> 3) Size of snow flake would be helpful as well. If you so desire, throw in some guesses to the crystal makeup\design\whatever as well.
> 4) A precise moisture content as well as ground temp so I can start creating appropriate salt flats.
> 
> In your spare time, of course. Thumbs Up


Ryan could you also wash my truck and do my laundry.


----------



## MPM

Looking for a 8 1/2' x 16' or 18' if anyone has one or knows anyone looking to get rid of one let me know, thanks!


----------



## Premier Lawn

I usually dont post but figured I would start. I have watched this site for expresses forecast for a couple of years. I work out of Macomb County would beg glad to help anyone if they need anything in my area.

Mike


----------



## Premier Lawn

MPM;1731400 said:


> Looking for a 8 1/2' x 16' or 18' if anyone has one or knows anyone looking to get rid of one let me know, thanks!


I am selling a 18 x 8.5. Email me and I can get you more info and some pics. [email protected]


----------



## stanky

GreenAcresFert;1731298 said:


> Would like this information as well. Also would like to know exactly how much salt I will use through these events. I know your busy. Thanks in advance.


I think you took over for todd. I love it. Keeps express awake.


----------



## stanky

Lightningllc;1731366 said:


> Ryan could you also wash my truck and do my laundry.


Hell Justin you own a carwash can't you was your own truck ? Hahaha how many new trucks did you buy this year , it looks like a lot of them.


----------



## Superior L & L

MPM;1731400 said:


> Looking for a 8 1/2' x 16' or 18' if anyone has one or knows anyone looking to get rid of one let me know, thanks!


8 1/2 x 16 what ??? Piece of ply wood ? Modular home ? Tarp ?


----------



## Superior L & L

stanky;1731480 said:


> Hell Justin you own a carwash can't you was your own truck ? Hahaha how many new trucks did you buy this year , it looks like a lot of them.


Justin's too busy counting all his quarters from the car wash to actually wash his own rig


----------



## stanky

Bedell Mgmt.;1731330 said:


> Thanks for the heads up, Ryan!
> 
> Hope everything is well for you and yours.


Where have you been i have'nt seen you around , i started hanging around L.Georges at 10 & grand river, good food & scenery, 
Mark


----------



## Lightningllc

stanky;1731480 said:


> Hell Justin you own a carwash can't you was your own truck ? Hahaha how many new trucks did you buy this year , it looks like a lot of them.


I bought a couple. Ryan loves to wash trucks just ask him.

No Paul quarters are frozen to the safes


----------



## Boomer123

Superior L & L;1731486 said:


> 8 1/2 x 16 what ??? Piece of ply wood ? Modular home ? Tarp ?


Yeah this is over my head as well.


----------



## terrapro

Boomer123;1731524 said:


> Yeah this is over my head as well.


I would assume an open or enclosed trailer.


----------



## MPM

Superior L & L;1731486 said:


> 8 1/2 x 16 what ??? Piece of ply wood ? Modular home ? Tarp ?


I suppose I should have read that before I posted it. 8 1/2 x 16' or 18' enclosed trailer, sorry bout that!


----------



## Frankland

any of you guys can direct me to a supplier that is direct shipping bagged deicer by the semi load?


----------



## bln

sounds like we need to get some bags, load them up with bulk, pour in some food coloring, and seal the bags.


----------



## Lightningllc

Pretty sad we are in this salt situation, all because suppliers and vendors were counting on a light winter.


----------



## terrapro

bln;1731651 said:


> sounds like we need to get some bags, load them up with bulk, pour in some food coloring, and seal the bags.





Lightningllc;1731658 said:


> Pretty sad we are in this salt situation, all because suppliers and vendors were counting on a light winter.


I'm in wesport


----------



## Bedell Mgmt.

stanky;1731490 said:


> Where have you been i have'nt seen you around , i started hanging around L.Georges at 10 & grand river, good food & scenery,
> Mark


Mark -

i was wondering the same thing... the few times i've stopped into Leo's you weren't there. L.George's is by my parent's place (and Weingartz). it should be easy enough to stop in. i've heard they have great food for the price! it would be good to catch up


----------



## stanky

Bedell Mgmt.;1731972 said:


> Mark -
> 
> i was wondering the same thing... the few times i've stopped into Leo's you weren't there. L.George's is by my parent's place (and Weingartz). it should be easy enough to stop in. i've heard they have great food for the price! it would be good to catch up


Sounds good, have you been having a good year, i hope, if anybody you know needs bulk salt or ice melt, troy has it out in brighton, at great deal products, he's under 70.00 for bulk picked up and i don't about ice melt but Paul will take care of them. If you're going to georges give me a call 248-982-7615


----------



## Bedell Mgmt.

stanky;1731986 said:


> Sounds good, have you been having a good year, i hope, if anybody you know needs bulk salt or ice melt, troy has it out in brighton, at great deal products, he's under 70.00 for bulk picked up and i don't about ice melt but Paul will take care of them. If you're going to georges give me a call 248-982-7615


it's been a good year over here! payup

i'll give you a call


----------



## sefh

Hey guys I'm in need of some help. I have a Bolens 1468 tractor with a snow blower on the front. The PTO shaft wore out and destroyed itself. Does any have one laying around or know where I can find one? Here is what it looks like.








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## TheXpress2002

As promised here are links that I use with small descriptions...

*NWS*

Basic Home Page:
http://www.crh.noaa.gov/dtx/

Basic Radar: http://radar.weather.gov/radar.php?rid=dtx&product=N0R&overlay=11101111&loop=no

Need to hit refresh. Provides the thinking of those that get paid to do this for a living (not really worth it sometimes):
http://forecast.weather.gov/product...TX&product=AFD&format=CI&version=1&glossary=1

Top News and some total reports. Not always updated and only for significant events:
http://www.crh.noaa.gov/news/display_cmsarchive.php?wfo=dtx

Observational Data. If you click around on the upper right hand tabs. You can pull up ALL radar and temp data from a given point of time. Perfect for "those situations"

http://gis.ncdc.noaa.gov/map/viewer...000001&extent=-139.2:12.7:-50.4:57.8&node=gis

Model Guidance Page: Here you can pull up the GFS NAM and short run models. I usually base things off of the 1000_500 thick tabs unless we have mixing issues.

GFS UPDATES (384 hours out) 0z 1030p 6z 430a 12z 1030a 18z 430p
NAM UPDATES (84 hours out) 0z 930p 6z 330a 12z 930a 18z 330p
Short range update hourly

http://mag.ncep.noaa.gov/model-guidance-model-area.php#

NWS Data: This site provides all data for every day hour minute. The PDF they will send to you by email are not "official" but you can order certified copies from them for "those situations"

http://www.ncdc.noaa.gov/cdo-web/search?datasetid=GHCNDMS

CMC Model:

http://collaboration.cmc.ec.gc.ca/cmc/cmdn/pcpn_type/pcpn_type_gem_reg.html

GEM Model:

http://meteocentre.com/models/models.php?mod=gemglb&map=na&run=00&lang=en

Ice Snow Rain Radar: Not my favorite because it "fills in what it thinks is falling" and not indicative of what's really reaching the ground even though they call it a base radar

http://www.accuweather.com/en/us/michigan/weather-radar

Decent DTX radar:

http://www.accuweather.com/en/us/detroit-mi/weather-radar-r1h

HD Radar: From the control tower at Metro Airport. Great for LES snow bands.

http://www.wunderground.com/radar/radblast.asp?ID=DTW

This is what I have that is free. I pay close to $75 a month for the next level worth of radars, models (including the EURO) certain blogs etc

As I said before I encourage everyone to become enlightened to really what takes place ahead of time. It truly helps in the preparation in determining contracts weather a seasonal or per event should be used or if some folks should mine a few hundred thousand tons more of salt in the off season.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Just a heads-up for you guys. 

This clipper is at least a Defcon 1 or 5 or Red Alert or Orange Alert or something. 

We must be pushing 1/10" in the past almost 2 hours since it started. 

Y'all better load the trucks, call in the troops and reinforcements, break out the cots for sleeping accommodations, etc. you are in for it. 

PS Now that I said this, the skies will open up and we'll get 2" in the next 10 minutes. lol


----------



## Mark Oomkes

TheXpress2002;1732087 said:


> As promised here are links that I use with small descriptions...
> 
> *NWS*
> 
> Basic Home Page:
> http://www.crh.noaa.gov/dtx/
> 
> Basic Radar: http://radar.weather.gov/radar.php?rid=dtx&product=N0R&overlay=11101111&loop=no
> 
> Need to hit refresh. Provides the thinking of those that get paid to this for a living (not really worth it sometimes):
> http://forecast.weather.gov/product...TX&product=AFD&format=CI&version=1&glossary=1
> 
> Top News and some total reports. Not always updated and only for significant events:
> http://www.crh.noaa.gov/news/display_cmsarchive.php?wfo=dtx
> 
> Observational Data. If you click around on the upper right hand tabs. You can pull up ALL radar and temp data from a given point of time. Perfect for "those situations"
> 
> http://gis.ncdc.noaa.gov/map/viewer...000001&extent=-139.2:12.7:-50.4:57.8&node=gis
> 
> Model Guidance Page: Here you can pull up the GFS NAM and short run models. I usually base things off of the 1000_500 thick tabs unless we have mixing issues.
> 
> GFS UPDATES (384 hours out) 0z 1030p 6z 430a 12z 1030a 18z 430p
> NAM UPDATES (84 hours out) 0z 930p 6z 330a 12z 930a 18z 330p
> Short range update hourly
> 
> http://mag.ncep.noaa.gov/model-guidance-model-area.php#
> 
> NWS Data: This site provides all data for every day hour minute. The PDF they will send to you by email are not "official" but you can order certified copies from them for "those situations"
> 
> http://www.ncdc.noaa.gov/cdo-web/search?datasetid=GHCNDMS
> 
> CMC Model:
> 
> http://collaboration.cmc.ec.gc.ca/cmc/cmdn/pcpn_type/pcpn_type_gem_reg.html
> 
> GEM Model:
> 
> http://meteocentre.com/models/models.php?mod=gemglb&map=na&run=00&lang=en
> 
> Ice Snow Rain Radar: Not my favorite because it "fills in what it thinks is falling" and not indicative of what's really reaching the ground even though they call it a base radar
> 
> http://www.accuweather.com/en/us/michigan/weather-radar
> 
> Decent DTX radar:
> 
> http://www.accuweather.com/en/us/detroit-mi/weather-radar-r1h
> 
> HD Radar: From the control tower at Metro Airport. Great for LES snow bands.
> 
> http://www.wunderground.com/radar/radblast.asp?ID=DTW
> 
> This is what I have that is free. I pay close to $75 a month for the next level worth of radars, models (including the EURO) certain blogs etc
> 
> As I said before I encourage everyone to become enlightened to really what takes place ahead of time. It truly helps in the preparation in determining contracts weather a seasonal or per event should be used or if some folks should mine a few hundred thousand tons more of salt in the off season.


Where's my info?

And my truck is still dirty.


----------



## TheXpress2002

Mark Oomkes;1732096 said:


> Where's my info?
> 
> And my truck is still dirty.


Anywhere in the links where it says DTW or DTX change it to GRR

Go melt your LES that you thought was the clipper


----------



## grassmaster06

Ok i need some help ,my 2002 f250 the turn and stop lights keep going out .i changed the relay under the dash and all was good then it popped again,so I'm on my 3 rd relay now and was thinking the 7 prong trailer plug was bad (corosion was there )so I disconnected it sent the truck out to plow and came back with no lights .could the plow lights be doing this ,it has a newer boss straight blade.these little relay fuses cost 20$ each time


----------



## Bedell Mgmt.

TheXpress2002;1732087 said:


> As promised here are links that I use with small descriptions...
> 
> *NWS*
> 
> Basic Home Page:
> http://www.crh.noaa.gov/dtx/
> 
> Basic Radar: http://radar.weather.gov/radar.php?rid=dtx&product=N0R&overlay=11101111&loop=no
> 
> Need to hit refresh. Provides the thinking of those that get paid to do this for a living (not really worth it sometimes):
> http://forecast.weather.gov/product...TX&product=AFD&format=CI&version=1&glossary=1
> 
> Top News and some total reports. Not always updated and only for significant events:
> http://www.crh.noaa.gov/news/display_cmsarchive.php?wfo=dtx
> 
> Observational Data. If you click around on the upper right hand tabs. You can pull up ALL radar and temp data from a given point of time. Perfect for "those situations"
> 
> http://gis.ncdc.noaa.gov/map/viewer...000001&extent=-139.2:12.7:-50.4:57.8&node=gis
> 
> Model Guidance Page: Here you can pull up the GFS NAM and short run models. I usually base things off of the 1000_500 thick tabs unless we have mixing issues.
> 
> GFS UPDATES (384 hours out) 0z 1030p 6z 430a 12z 1030a 18z 430p
> NAM UPDATES (84 hours out) 0z 930p 6z 330a 12z 930a 18z 330p
> Short range update hourly
> 
> http://mag.ncep.noaa.gov/model-guidance-model-area.php#
> 
> NWS Data: This site provides all data for every day hour minute. The PDF they will send to you by email are not "official" but you can order certified copies from them for "those situations"
> 
> http://www.ncdc.noaa.gov/cdo-web/search?datasetid=GHCNDMS
> 
> CMC Model:
> 
> http://collaboration.cmc.ec.gc.ca/cmc/cmdn/pcpn_type/pcpn_type_gem_reg.html
> 
> GEM Model:
> 
> http://meteocentre.com/models/models.php?mod=gemglb&map=na&run=00&lang=en
> 
> Ice Snow Rain Radar: Not my favorite because it "fills in what it thinks is falling" and not indicative of what's really reaching the ground even though they call it a base radar
> 
> http://www.accuweather.com/en/us/michigan/weather-radar
> 
> Decent DTX radar:
> 
> http://www.accuweather.com/en/us/detroit-mi/weather-radar-r1h
> 
> HD Radar: From the control tower at Metro Airport. Great for LES snow bands.
> 
> http://www.wunderground.com/radar/radblast.asp?ID=DTW
> 
> This is what I have that is free. I pay close to $75 a month for the next level worth of radars, models (including the EURO) certain blogs etc
> 
> As I said before I encourage everyone to become enlightened to really what takes place ahead of time. It truly helps in the preparation in determining contracts weather a seasonal or per event should be used or if some folks should mine a few hundred thousand tons more of salt in the off season.


Thanks for the additional info, sir! :salute:

I had never come across the CMC model site. It will be nice to add to our arsenal.


----------



## TheXpress2002

Lightningllc;1731658 said:


> Pretty sad we are in this salt situation, all because suppliers and vendors were counting on a light winter.


What's sad is there was NEVER an indication of a light winter.

I find it quite comical though somehow we can all run to Ohio for it because they are stocked. What sucks is having to be at the mercy of someone else rather than those we should be counting on here in our own state. Again our money not staying in our local economy. With my following statement I am not accusing anyone but this opens the door to price gouging at the supplier level, vendor level and also the contractor level. When there is a difference of $30 a yard between places is a joke


----------



## Mark Oomkes

TheXpress2002;1732103 said:


> Anywhere in the links where it says DTW or DTX change it to GRR
> 
> Go melt your LES that you thought was the clipper


If it's LES, why did it come from Wisconsin and fall apart as it came over the lake?

And I did look at the models and saw I was getting my hopes up. pumpkin:



TheXpress2002;1732113 said:


> What's sad is there was NEVER an indication of a light winter.


Pretty sure you're missing your true calling.

I highly doubt that the suppliers were really planning on a "light" winter either. They play the odds, they pay for long range forecasts, etc.

It's similar to the last one. Lots of ice storms. Certain areas of the country getting hammered with snow, etc.

Besides, with global warming, we should know that the winters are going to be colder and more snow. :laughing:


----------



## Plow-jeff

Lightest snow ever falling in lansing


----------



## boss75

Plow-jeff;1732197 said:


> Lightest snow ever falling in lansing


Same thing in Troy.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Its' been snowing since before 8 here and we might have a quarter inch of LAKE EFFECT. Not clipper snow. lol


----------



## TheXpress2002

Mark Oomkes;1732214 said:


> Its' been snowing since before 8 here and we might have a quarter inch of LAKE EFFECT. Not clipper snow. lol


you're buying breakfast next time


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Deal, unless I do get a ticket.


----------



## Tango

Hey Express, I know your busy but can you tell me what color the snow will tonight? Does it matter if it's LE or from a clipper? Your links didn't say.


----------



## ProperLandscape

Steady light snow in southfield. Treated surfaces are holding up so far.


----------



## Lightningllc

Tango;1732306 said:


> Hey Express, I know your busy but can you tell me what color the snow will tonight? Does it matter if it's LE or from a clipper? Your links didn't say.


It's gonna be yellow snow for you.


----------



## terrapro

Tango;1732306 said:


> Hey Express, I know your busy but can you tell me what color the snow will tonight? Does it matter if it's LE or from a clipper? Your links didn't say.





Lightningllc;1732360 said:


> It's gonna be yellow snow for you.


Yeah no kidding LOL wth 

I salted this afternoon.
Supplier picked up some new blue stuff from Morton, I thought Morton was one of them that got held at gun point by the state?

I don't know about you guys but I'm getting some good sized checks coming in and it feeeeeeels goooood


----------



## Mark Oomkes

I'm getting a lot of mixed stories. No one on this side of the state knows about eminent domain being used in SE MI. Pretty sure the largest supplier of salt to the muni's (NASC and Morton) on this side of the state would have heard something by now. 

Some of the local wholesalers are out. Some are getting very particular about getting close and staying at 100%. Prices are going up on any new "supplies" released. 

I heard that Toledo was out from one source but others are telling me different. Supposedly Detroit has enough for another week. 

Somewhere in the middle is the truth. 

All I know is that my bin is staying full until it appears things might be slowing down.


----------



## redskinsfan34

terrapro;1732374 said:


> I don't know about you guys but I'm getting some good sized checks coming in and it feeeeeeels goooood


From December or do you Bill mid month?


----------



## terrapro

redskinsfan34;1732415 said:


> From December or do you Bill mid month?


That's funny, I'm still getting paid from summer work 
But the Nov/Dec billings looked good payup


----------



## redskinsfan34

terrapro;1732374 said:


> I don't know about you guys but I'm getting some good sized checks coming in and it feeeeeeels goooood


From December or do you Bill mid month?


----------



## axl

Just got word from Angelo's..... my next 50ton direct ship to my shop in Redford had gone up $10/ton..... to $58/ton


----------



## GreenAcresFert

axl;1732555 said:


> Just got word from Angelo's..... my next 50ton direct ship to my shop in Redford had gone up $10/ton..... to $58/ton


I just got a $7 a ton bump today


----------



## redskinsfan34

Half inch down in Dexter.


----------



## Superior L & L

Based on how much salt everyone has used, I'm thinking $7-$10 raise in price is not bad. It's the supply houses that are up to $80, $90 and $100 that are questionable. 
If we can get though the next 2-3 weeks we should be good. Daytime time highs USUALLY get to the high twentys, or low thirty a so we don't have to put near as much salt down


----------



## terrapro

Lowered from $100 to $88 here.


----------



## procut

axl;1732555 said:


> Just got word from Angelo's..... my next 50ton direct ship to my shop in Redford had gone up $10/ton..... to $58/ton


THAT'S ALL! I was told Monday by my supplier it was $79/ton for direct ship IF they could even get it. This was on Monday and so far he hasn't even called me back with a yes or no. I wonder if Angelo's would haul to Lansing.


----------



## magnatrac

I don't care about salt prices does anyone else use propane? I just got filled last week with the last of my pre-buy and now the price has jumped. It went from1.68 a gallon to 3.25 and they will not even deliver a full load. Their supplies are being trucked from missiouri . Propane is just a by product of natural gas, as cold as it has been and as much natural gas thats been used , I would think there's plenty. It's going to cost $40 plus to fill a BBQ l.o.l


----------



## Milwaukee

grassmaster06;1732109 said:


> Ok i need some help ,my 2002 f250 the turn and stop lights keep going out .i changed the relay under the dash and all was good then it popped again,so I'm on my 3 rd relay now and was thinking the 7 prong trailer plug was bad (corosion was there )so I disconnected it sent the truck out to plow and came back with no lights .could the plow lights be doing this ,it has a newer boss straight blade.these little relay fuses cost 20$ each time


Can you pry relay open to see what up with it? Sound like too much load on it cause burn out contacts in relay.

Well relays so cheap at junkyard Had nearly 30 of them in box here.

Does it do that if you unhook plow's headlight harness to F250? Is plugs look good on truck/plow?


----------



## grassmaster06

It has never done this before,it seems like after plowing for 7-10 hours on the ride home it goes out,the trailer plug was really corroded and got packed with snow a few times because the lid was off,I took it off completly and am putting on a new one tomorrow.I figure its either that or the plow harness ,does that seem most reasonable?


----------



## redskinsfan34

.75" down in Dexter. Looks to be about done. Heading out now.


----------



## Lightningllc

Heading out. Been out since 9 pm. Salts working ok.


----------



## grassmaster06

Is the radar messed up again because most of this snow didn't even show up.


----------



## NewImgLwn&Lndsc

grassmaster06;1732873 said:


> Is the radar messed up again because most of this snow didn't even show up.


Use the nws radar. It showed up very light gray.


----------



## TheXpress2002

grassmaster06;1732873 said:


> Is the radar messed up again because most of this snow didn't even show up.


See my link post.


----------



## Lightningllc

Shaking like a salt shaker.


----------



## Green Glacier

I see stars hopefully the sun comes out


----------



## RMGLawn

If anyone sees a blue 07 reg cab 2500 with a boss 8'2" and a salt dogg in the back please call me. 7346260974. Has Freemans logos on the sides. 

Just had it stolen from Woodhaven when my guy was salting his walks.


----------



## cuttingedge13

Wow. What a line at Angelos. And it's not moving.


----------



## flykelley

magnatrac;1732703 said:


> I don't care about salt prices does anyone else use propane? I just got filled last week with the last of my pre-buy and now the price has jumped. It went from1.68 a gallon to 3.25 and they will not even deliver a full load. Their supplies are being trucked from missiouri . Propane is just a by product of natural gas, as cold as it has been and as much natural gas thats been used , I would think there's plenty. It's going to cost $40 plus to fill a BBQ l.o.l


Heard from some guys in Toledo you can't even buy it down there, they have a propane emergency what ever that is?

Mike


----------



## Green Glacier

RMGLawn;1732903 said:


> If anyone sees a blue 07 reg cab 2500 with a boss 8'2" and a salt dogg in the back please call me. 7346260974. Has Freemans logos on the sides.
> 
> Just had it stolen from Woodhaven when my guy was salting his walks.


Dam man I always wearied about that type of thing
Hope you find it


----------



## Tango

RMGLawn;1732903 said:


> If anyone sees a blue 07 reg cab 2500 with a boss 8'2" and a salt dogg in the back please call me. 7346260974. Has Freemans logos on the sides.
> 
> Just had it stolen from Woodhaven when my guy was salting his walks.


That is ********!

I always wondered if I was being paranoid when I lock the truck to do sidewalks.

Hope it turns up quickly.


----------



## caitlyncllc

RMGLawn;1732903 said:


> If anyone sees a blue 07 reg cab 2500 with a boss 8'2" and a salt dogg in the back please call me. 7346260974. Has Freemans logos on the sides.
> 
> Just had it stolen from Woodhaven when my guy was salting his walks.


That sucks man. Hope it works out for you. 
I run diesels, so I leave my truck running when I am not in it for a bit and it's this cold. I carry the keyless remote in my pocket and just lock it/unlock it as needed. Keeps the defroster on, windows clear and truck warm, but I don't worry about people getting in it. I don't live or work downriver but the last couple years I have had accounts in Flint, which is not any better. Thankfully for the most part I stay out of Flint now.


----------



## TheXpress2002

Tomorrow no change with 2-3 inches and extreme wind conditions with sustained winds over 40mph

Sunday and Sunday night has become quite interesting. Models jogged north yesterday and have stayed consistent. At this time from 8 mile south will see 4-6 inches with 2-4 expected north of that. Blowing and drifting snow will be a major issue as winds will not relax. Brutal cold settles in next week. With temps near 0 for daytime highs


----------



## cgrappler135

cuttingedge13;1732904 said:


> Wow. What a line at Angelos. And it's not moving.


Took me 50 minutes!!! Got there at 4:20, and left after 5. My other 2 loads were quick though.


----------



## RMGLawn

Yep...got a call to the office saying one of our employees was driving wrecklessly on 75 north to detroit.

Awesome. Its a goner


----------



## Mark Oomkes

RMGLawn;1732990 said:


> Yep...got a call to the office saying one of our employees was driving wrecklessly on 75 north to detroit.
> 
> Awesome. Its a goner


Sorry to hear that, really sucks.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

TheXpress2002;1732954 said:


> Tomorrow no change with 2-3 inches and extreme wind conditions with sustained winds over 40mph
> 
> Sunday and Sunday night has become quite interesting. Models jogged north yesterday and have stayed consistent. At this time from 8 mile south will see 4-6 inches with 2-4 expected north of that. Blowing and drifting snow will be a major issue as winds will not relax. Brutal cold settles in next week. With temps near 0 for daytime highs


Always a ray of sunshine.

Time to move to Alaska, its warmer there than here.


----------



## Do It All Do It Right

grassmaster06;1732866 said:


> It has never done this before,it seems like after plowing for 7-10 hours on the ride home it goes out,the trailer plug was really corroded and got packed with snow a few times because the lid was off,I took it off completly and am putting on a new one tomorrow.I figure its either that or the plow harness ,does that seem most reasonable?


The trailer plug can get packed with salt and do funny stuff. We hit the brakes and the backup lights and siren came on. Cleaned it out and g2g.


----------



## boss75

Do It All Do It Right;1733044 said:


> The trailer plug can get packed with salt and do funny stuff. We hit the brakes and the backup lights and siren came on. Cleaned it out and g2g.


Plow truck has a siren?


----------



## terrapro

boss75;1733158 said:


> Plow truck has a siren?


Prolly back up alarm.

Much needed sunlight happening. It's cold out...


----------



## TheXpress2002

The B word may get dropped tomorrow but dont eveyone freak its mostly due to the sustained winds over 40mph and whiteout cconditions. 2-3 inches is still expected


----------



## svc turf

Anyone know of anywhere to get pallets of ice melter? the only place ive found is 1-800 GET SALT and a pallet is $730 payup


----------



## Strictly Snow

svc turf;1733223 said:


> Anyone know of anywhere to get pallets of ice melter? the only place ive found is 1-800 GET SALT and a pallet is $730 payup


John Deere Landscapes


----------



## boss75

svc turf;1733223 said:


> Anyone know of anywhere to get pallets of ice melter? the only place ive found is 1-800 GET SALT and a pallet is $730 payup


Can't think of their name, but their located on Rochester Rd, East side, just south of Maple, maybe someone know the name,


----------



## Mark Oomkes

TheXpress2002;1733220 said:


> The B word may get dropped tomorrow but dont eveyone freak its mostly due to the sustained winds over 40mph and whiteout cconditions. 2-3 inches is still expected


Beach?????


----------



## gunsworth

boss75;1733241 said:


> Can't think of their name, but their located on Rochester Rd, East side, just south of Maple, maybe someone know the name,


Advanced supply. Was 330 last I checked


----------



## Allor Outdoor

Must be getting really bad over at Angelo's.......just called there, and they have their phones TURNED OFF until 3:00pm!


----------



## firelwn82

RMGLawn;1732990 said:


> Yep...got a call to the office saying one of our employees was driving wrecklessly on 75 north to detroit.
> 
> Awesome. Its a goner


NO GOOD. I hate thieves. I always lock my doors and leave the truck running while plowing. Fueling up shoveling/salting eating lunch. Once the truck starts it doesn't turn off until I'm home and everything is done. Hopefully I turns up fast. But it sounds like it's long gone and in pieces by now.


----------



## firelwn82

I need to pass a huge thank you to Pro Mower in Warren. Thanks for the help today with the plow issue. It turned out to be an over looked wire connection and not my plow side module. Stress level is aborted and I'm back in the saddle. Thanks sharpcut. Need to get you a beer when you move closer to me.


----------



## madskier1986

gunsworth;1733257 said:


> Advanced supply. Was 330 last I checked


The last pallet of dragon melt from them, about a week ago, was just over 500. I wish it was still 330.


----------



## axl

firelwn82;1733267 said:


> I need to pass a huge thank you to Pro Mower in Warren. Thanks for the help today with the plow issue. It turned out to be an over looked wire connection and not my plow side module. Stress level is aborted and I'm back in the saddle. Thanks sharpcut. Need to get you a beer when you move closer to me.


I will also like to give props to PRO-MOWER and particularly Mike, whenever i need anything he always goes above and beyond no matter what it is. Now please open up PRO MOWER 2 over here on this side of town!


----------



## Allor Outdoor

axl;1733336 said:


> I will also like to give props to PRO-MOWER and particularly Mike, whenever i need anything he always goes above and beyond no matter what it is. Now please open up PRO MOWER 2 over here on this side of town!


Yes I agree....every time the zero-turns I purchased from him break he "kinda" fixes them!

I couldn't tell you how many times in the past 2 years I have had to bring my NEW machines back in for repairs!
After the one caught fire, I took it upon myself to call the manufacture to see if pinch connectors and electrical tape was the "factory recommended" way to repair machines still under warranty!

Mike personally seems to be a good guy....but I have had NOTHING but problems with equipment I purchased from him! NEVER AGAIN!!:yow!:


----------



## svc turf

Strictly Snow;1733238 said:


> John Deere Landscapes


Great thinking! I got the last two pallets they had today and JD landscape was close to home. Thanks for the help


----------



## Strictly Snow

svc turf;1733455 said:


> Great thinking! I got the last two pallets they had today and JD landscape was close to home. Thanks for the help


Glad I could help. We get all of our bag product from them.


----------



## alternative

axl;1733336 said:


> I will also like to give props to PRO-MOWER and particularly Mike, whenever i need anything he always goes above and beyond no matter what it is. Now please open up PRO MOWER 2 over here on this side of town!





Allor Outdoor;1733353 said:


> Yes I agree....every time the zero-turns I purchased from him break he "kinda" fixes them!
> 
> Mike personally seems to be a good guy....but I have had NOTHING but problems with equipment I purchased from him! NEVER AGAIN!!:yow!:


agree as well, theyre Really good [email protected] Pro mower


----------



## Superior L & L

madskier1986;1733299 said:


> The last pallet of dragon melt from them, about a week ago, was just over 500. I wish it was still 330.


Screw drugs, I'm going to start dealing pallets of dragon melt. $460 otd


----------



## kg26

Superior L & L;1733550 said:


> Screw drugs, I'm going to start dealing pallets of dragon melt. $460 otd


I'll venture out tomorrow and see what the supply of bagged salt is looking like.


----------



## FIREMEDIC2572

firelwn82;1733267 said:


> I need to pass a huge thank you to Pro Mower in Warren. Thanks for the help today with the plow issue. It turned out to be an over looked wire connection and not my plow side module. Stress level is aborted and I'm back in the saddle. Thanks sharpcut. Need to get you a beer when you move closer to me.


Too bad the selling dealer didn't get right on your issue.. On another note I would highly recommend K&W for anyone that rides. I bought a used Arctic Cat a few years back and they got gas tank repairs totally covered by Arctic Cat. I will be buying my next power sports toy from them


----------



## amservices

We just today after many many phone calls to our supplier locked in a miserable 10ton of bulk and 4 palletsof bagged and it was like pulling teeth, even with cash laying on the counter. Can't believe that everyone has forgotten that we live in the great lakes region and this thing that we all love called winter happens.


----------



## Boomer123

What about Great Deal Products in Brighton do they have bulk and their famous Hot Pink Deicer.


----------



## Boomer123

Will US Storms Lead to Salt Shortage?
http://www.abc12.com/story/24432858/will-us-storms-lead-to-salt-shortage


----------



## kg26

amservices;1733897 said:


> We just today after many many phone calls to our supplier locked in a miserable 10ton of bulk and 4 palletsof bagged and it was like pulling teeth, even with cash laying on the counter. Can't believe that everyone has forgotten that we live in the great lakes region and this thing that we all love called winter happens.


They didn't forget they are looking to expenditures low.


----------



## saltoftheearth

Webers in Ferndale 248.546.4600 has bulk salt available for pickup. I just talked to them.


----------



## howey09

pallets of 80lb bags rock salt are at $245 now. They were $202 a pallet 2 weeks ago


----------



## Luther

Boomer123;1733965 said:


> What about Great Deal Products in Brighton do they have bulk and their famous Hot Pink Deicer.


Yes and Yes.

GDP will not be running out of anything for the foreseeable future.

Thumbs Up


----------



## Frankland

Called yesterday GDP and they told me that they are sold out of Hot Pink, I wanted a whole semi load.......


----------



## Frankland

OFF TOPIC: Any of you guys know what slope mowing goes for per acre?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

TCLA;1734319 said:


> Yes and Yes.
> 
> GDP will not be running out of anything for the foreseeable future.
> 
> Thumbs Up


I just wish GDP's suppliers were in the same position.


----------



## boss75

Frankland;1734326 said:


> OFF TOPIC: Any of you guys know what slope mowing goes for per acre?


Maybe try Lawnsite.com


----------



## Luther

Mark Oomkes;1734364 said:


> I just wish GDP's suppliers were in the same position.


We are having *zero* issues with our suppliers.



Frankland;1734325 said:


> Called yesterday GDP and they told me that they are sold out of Hot Pink, I wanted a whole semi load.......


This isn't true.

Lots of new people who have never called us before for their supply needs want all kinds of things now. I'm sorry the supplier you have been doing business with has let you down. I can assure you our loyal GDP customers are being taken care of.


----------



## Bedell Mgmt.

I can attest to what TCLA has said. I was just at GDP and they had what we needed


----------



## Boomer123

Anyone got a remote idea what time this snow is going to start tonight. Mainstream media guessers are all over the place.


----------



## kg26

Alright guys its going to be cold I mean really cold and snowy out. Make sure you are staying dry and warm. Look out for each other out there.


----------



## Lightningllc

What is funny to me is all these guys are freaking out about salt, If you bid your jobs right and for the RIGHT PRICE There should be no issues, Also you should of had a clause that at any moment you can raise your price for salt.

This year will separate the men from the baby's, Being prepared and stocked up will prevail over the low ballers.


----------



## redskinsfan34

Boomer123;1734467 said:


> Anyone got a remote idea what time this snow is going to start tonight. Mainstream media guessers are all over the place.


Well for my area it kinda looks like starting around 9 or 10 tonight and not ending till late morning tomorrow. If that holds up I'll get to sleep in a little with it being a Saturday. FYI I'm certainly not an expert or anything close.


----------



## Luther

Lightningllc;1734472 said:


> What is funny to me is all these guys are freaking out about salt, If you bid your jobs right and for the RIGHT PRICE There should be no issues, Also you should of had a clause that at any moment you can raise your price for salt.
> 
> This year will separate the men from the baby's, Being prepared and stocked up will prevail over the low ballers.


Justin is one smart guy.


----------



## Green Glacier

This isn't true.

Lots of new people who have never called us before for their supply needs want all kinds of things now. I'm sorry the supplier you have been doing business with has let you down. I can assure you our loyal GDP customers are being taken care of.[/QUOTE]

So who is considered A costumer


----------



## Superior L & L

TCLA;1734492 said:


> Justin is one smart guy.


 this has to be one of the funniest posts ever !!!!!!

Nice to see you back around jim


----------



## stanky

TCLA;1734492 said:


> Justin is one smart guy.


Yes he is i agree.he looked ahead and did'nt cut everyones prices !


----------



## gunsworth

TCLA;1734423 said:


> We are having *zero* issues with our suppliers.
> 
> This isn't true.
> 
> Lots of new people who have never called us before for their supply needs want all kinds of things now. I'm sorry the supplier you have been doing business with has let you down. I can assure you our loyal GDP customers are being taken care of.


makes sense, just like when a big storm hits and non customers want service, gotta take care of your primary customers first

and anyone looking for icemelt, I was just getting more shovels today at herschs (800getsalt) and they will be getting dragon melt (actually hate the stuff, basically dyed salt) in on tuesday and should be around9/bag pallet price


----------



## Mark Oomkes

TCLA;1734423 said:


> We are having *zero* issues with our suppliers.
> 
> This isn't true.
> 
> Lots of new people who have never called us before for their supply needs want all kinds of things now. I'm sorry the supplier you have been doing business with has let you down. I can assure you our loyal GDP customers are being taken care of.


Makes sense to me.


----------



## Luther

Superior L & L;1734597 said:


> Nice to see you back around jim


Thanks Paul. I just don't have the time to spend like I use to. This winter has been tough. It's been tough for everyone.

And we all know it's no where near from being over.


----------



## stanky

TCLA;1734696 said:


> Thanks Paul. I just don't have the time to spend like I use to. This winter has been tough. It's been tough for everyone.
> 
> And we all know it's no where near from being over.


Well it is nice to hear from the old grey haired guy, love ya Jim


----------



## magnatrac

I know it's cold but I just got a bright spot in my day , my boat porn just showed up. Yup the 2014 buyers guide toon magazine was in the mail box today. Just couple more weeks until the boat show , I'm ready for warm weather, well atleast ready to think about it l.o.l.


----------



## Rockyroad

LOL That's Michigan. I have a friend that's from Mt. Pleasant. Not sure where the mountain is.


----------



## Tscape

TCLA;1734423 said:


> We are having *zero* issues with our suppliers.
> 
> This isn't true.
> 
> Lots of new people who have never called us before for their supply needs want all kinds of things now. I'm sorry the supplier you have been doing business with has let you down. I can assure you our loyal GDP customers are being taken care of.


Ya'll are doing right by me!


----------



## bln

anyone in Novi want to plow a lot. take less then an hour and has to be done by 6a.m. I have no 4X4 and it will be a pain. (248)-982-5263 for details cash upon completion.


----------



## grassmaster06

Looks to be a dry slot in the radar for a couple of hours.I was hoping to be out between 3-5am but I don't know,this wind is blowing it away lol.


----------



## stanky

bln;1735049 said:


> anyone in Novi want to plow a lot. take less then an hour and has to be done by 6a.m. I have no 4X4 and it will be a pain. (248)-982-5263 for details cash upon completion.


Brad you can come to the yard and grab one of my plow trucks.


----------



## Lightningllc

stanky;1735108 said:


> Brad you can come to the yard and grab one of my plow trucks.


Stank/dozer. Your a hell of a nice guy.


----------



## Reliablesnow

Has anyone experienced any accumulation at this point?


----------



## grassmaster06

Not much accumulation in wyandotte,sidewalks are still bare ,just blowing around.anyone have eyes on livonia


----------



## TGS Inc.

Reliablesnow;1735121 said:


> Has anyone experienced any accumulation at this point?


Edges from drifting...Salt working well overall with temps up


----------



## kg26

like 0.3 -1.0 From Southfield to Shelby.


----------



## kg26

grassmaster06;1735123 said:


> Not much accumulation in wyandotte,sidewalks are still bare ,just blowing around.anyone have eyes on livonia


http://www.weather.com/weather/today/Livonia+MI+48150:4:US

Hope this helps it's helped a great deal for me. Saves on gas going to check my sites. It also helps against client griefs if there were ever any.


----------



## redskinsfan34

Just a dusting in Dexter. Back to bed.


----------



## TheXpress2002

Folks scraping in Ann Arbor. About an inch since the winds are starting to die down it's starting to stick


----------



## Lightningllc

Drifts are horrible. Some of my subs had 4' drifts. Sidewalks are buried.

Howell is whiteout.


----------



## TheXpress2002

whiteout conditions now a full push in Ann Arbor


----------



## zags

TheXpress2002;1735171 said:


> whiteout conditions now a full push in Ann Arbor


Pretty nasty out in AA. I blew the drivers side exhaust nanifold/Y pipe yesterday in the truck. AA Muffler took pity on me is fixing it this morning at 8 am.Gonna plow till 8, drop it off, then finish when it's done. Hopefully the timing with storm will work out. Hate plowing during the day though, fighting through all the bad snow drivers, but I was getting gassed pretty good in the cab.


----------



## artans

Anyone have eyes in Troy?


----------



## Strictly Snow

artans;1735178 said:


> Anyone have eyes in Troy?


The closest I get is long lake and Woodward and we have a solid inch there


----------



## kg26

artans;1735178 said:


> Anyone have eyes in Troy?


I will soon.


----------



## MPM

bln;1735049 said:


> anyone in Novi want to plow a lot. take less then an hour and has to be done by 6a.m. I have no 4X4 and it will be a pain. (248)-982-5263 for details cash upon completion.


Next time your in a pinch shoot me a call/text, Its too late now but I would have done it for you!


----------



## artans

Thank you SS


----------



## artans

kg26;1735182 said:


> I will soon.


Ok, Thanks


----------



## lawns4life

artans;1735178 said:


> Anyone have eyes in Troy?


TWC says 1.9" in the last 24 hours, I'd say that's close, but with the drifting it's hard to tell. I'm going ahead and saying we met our 2" trigger though, I've seen drifts over a foot tall..


----------



## artans

lawns4life;1735193 said:


> TWC says 1.9" in the last 24 hours, I'd say that's close, but with the drifting it's hard to tell. I'm going ahead and saying we met our 2" trigger though, I've seen drifts over a foot tall..


Heading down that way, thank you


----------



## stanky

Lightningllc;1735119 said:


> Stank/dozer. Your a hell of a nice guy.


Thanks Justin, but we're not enemies, were all in this together, you learn that no matter how big or small you are sooner or later your going to need help, so we have to help each other. It's one big thing i've learned in 40 years in business. The customer is the enemy, keep the prices and the quality of the service up and everyones happy. ! Be safe out there.


----------



## TheXpress2002

does anyone know of anyone available today to do a u joint on a international truck near Livonia


----------



## bln

Stanky and MPM, I can't thank you guys enough for the fine offers.

Ryan I left you a voice mail.


----------



## Metro Lawn

Anyone have a Salt Dogg vibrator (SHPE 1500-2000) they can spare to sell me? Angelo's can't get me one until mid week. Call me, don't PM me 586-634-2904 thanks


----------



## terrapro

Just finished up after limping the morning away from a broken salter midway through and then boom complete whiteout.....
Just a heads up cause its coming your guys way now...


----------



## Superior L & L

I'm thinking about now every lot south of 96 should have a fresh inch on it. That little band was nasty


----------



## A&Cautomotive

Any of you guys in the farmington hills/livonia/southfield/novi/redford area we offer 24 hr service on trucks plows and salters. We also do some road side work depending on what it is. Kyle- cell 248-842-7248 shop 248-987-2999


----------



## Greenstar lawn

Still coming down pretty hard on East side. When is this crap going to stop? Definitely 2"+


----------



## ACutAbovemi

Not even a inch out there early this morning here in Commerce. At 1015 BOoom white out maybe we got up to 1.25 took a nap. Woke up at 1pm and it was white out again. Scare to measure. Hope it's just a commercial type of day.


----------



## redskinsfan34

ACutAbovemi;1735370 said:


> Not even a inch out there early this morning here in Commerce. At 1015 BOoom white out maybe we got up to 1.25 took a nap. Woke up at 1pm and it was white out again. Scare to measure. Hope it's just a commercial type of day.


You must have less there to the east. 2" plus here and a full run today . Commercial and resi's.


----------



## svc turf

ACutAbovemi;1735370 said:


> Not even a inch out there early this morning here in Commerce. At 1015 BOoom white out maybe we got up to 1.25 took a nap. Woke up at 1pm and it was white out again. Scare to measure. Hope it's just a commercial type of day.


Go back to bed you bum. It's dumping still. All plowing has been undone have to restart mow


----------



## Superior L & L

Metro Lawn;1735282 said:


> Anyone have a Salt Dogg vibrator (SHPE 1500-2000) they can spare to sell me? Angelo's can't get me one until mid week. Call me, don't PM me 586-634-2904 thanks


I thought that was a newer salter. That sucks. We though one of ours went bad, turns out we overloaded the salter and it was pushing the vibrator against the truck bed causing it to not vibrate.


----------



## 2FAST4U

Greenstar lawn;1735328 said:


> Still coming down pretty hard on East side. When is this crap going to stop? Definitely 2"+


Go home your drunk. All my sites are wet. I had resis that were clear and some that has drifts.


----------



## Greenstar lawn

2FAST4U;1735441 said:


> Go home your drunk. All my sites are wet. I had resis that were clear and some that has drifts.


Haha Willy. Easy money out there today


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Reliablesnow;1735121 said:


> Has anyone experienced any accumulation at this point?


Ummmm, yes. Lol


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Greenstar lawn;1735328 said:


> Still coming down pretty hard on East side. When is this crap going to stop? Definitely 2"+


Try close to 2" per hour for 3-4 hours. That was after the first 3-4 had fallen.

Thankfully its a weekend.


----------



## ACutAbovemi

svc turf;1735382 said:


> Go back to bed you bum. It's dumping still. All plowing has been undone have to restart mow


Haha I'm the bum? All my commercials were touched up and wet when I woke your butt up with a phone call!

I bet your still working on those condos!

GO GREEN


----------



## Metro Lawn

Superior L & L;1735399 said:


> I thought that was a newer salter. That sucks. We though one of ours went bad, turns out we overloaded the salter and it was pushing the vibrator against the truck bed causing it to not vibrate.


Yes Paul, 7 weeks old. Dead short in the vibrator. Would be under warr. but Angelo's is back ordered. $169 online, but Wiengartz has the same unit used on Sno-Ex for $450. So 3 hours and $450 later I am back on the road.


----------



## alternative

Metro Lawn;1735601 said:


> Yes Paul, 7 weeks old. Dead short in the vibrator. Would be under warr. but Angelo's is back ordered. $169 online, but Wiengartz has the same unit used on Sno-Ex for $450. So 3 hours and $450 later I am back on the road.


What happened to you using liquid? No good...?


----------



## moosey

anybody in the Bloomfield Hills area still out. I'm broke down alternator seized up. could use some help to get 16 residentials done. please call me if you're able to 2483903182


----------



## TheXpress2002

Let's do this all again tomorrow.....

Good Night


----------



## Mark Oomkes

TheXpress2002;1735667 said:


> Let's do this all again tomorrow.....
> 
> Good Night


Night Sunshine


----------



## Metro Lawn

alternative;1735654 said:


> What happened to you using liquid? No good...?


No, I still use a lot of liquid. The salt route I do takes me by like 7 places to get salt so I figured a spreader was a better option for me. I keep the trucks with liquid by where I have tanks to refill them. So they stay around here and downtown since i have a tank by Ford Field.


----------



## donleybrent

Metro Lawn;1735740 said:


> No, I still use a lot of liquid. The salt route I do takes me by like 7 places to get salt so I figured a spreader was a better option for me. I keep the trucks with liquid by where I have tanks to refill them. So they stay around here and downtown since i have a tank by Ford Field.


John my local Auto Value gets me them same exact vibrators for just over $200. Just a thought.


----------



## bln

Lovers Lane has a wide assortment of vibrators.


----------



## Boomer123

bln;1735964 said:


> Lovers Lane has a wide assortment of vibrators.


I was also thinking if more women were in this industry vibrators for our equipment would be a whole lot cheaper.


----------



## moosey

moosey;1735656 said:


> anybody in the Bloomfield Hills area still out. I'm broke down alternator seized up. could use some help to get 16 residentials done. please call me if you're able to 2483903182


Got the truck back on the road. Appreciate the calls I did get.


----------



## Lightningllc

Almost 24 hours. Dead tired. Summer I welcome you at any moment. 

That's all!


----------



## TheXpress2002

Mark Oomkes;1735671 said:


> Night Sunshine


Morning sweetheart....


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ughhhhh

Morning it is.


----------



## TheXpress2002

Mark Oomkes;1736091 said:


> Ughhhhh
> 
> Morning it is.


how is that footer treating you


----------



## Superior L & L

Friday night into Saturday I kept watching the radar and that system sat over Grand Rapids from 6:00pm Friday and just did not move. I kept waiting for it to cut loose and come it us and it just say there. I almost felt sorry for the west siders


----------



## Mark Oomkes

TheXpress2002;1736095 said:


> how is that footer treating you


Everything was done by 2ish.

Our cities and counties actually have their crap together as well. All main roads are clear except for some continued drifting and they are kicking butt on side roads. All the main roads were pretty much done by noon yesterday.

But hey, it's the west side, we know how to get crap done. 



Superior L & L;1736101 said:


> Friday night into Saturday I kept watching the radar and that system sat over Grand Rapids from 6:00pm Friday and just did not move. I kept waiting for it to cut loose and come it us and it just say there. I* almost *felt sorry for the west siders


Gee, *almost* thanks Paul :laughing:

Consider yourselves fortunate. 9-12" across the area. Not including drifts. From midnightish through 4, visibility was about as far as your headlights. And that was mostly from the snow, not the blowing.

Fun times for all. I was hoping to do it again next week.

Only real bad thing was a tranny. That we just picked up after a full rebuild Thursday. From a very reputable shop. :realmad:


----------



## TheXpress2002

As discussed late last week we needed a stronger system Sunday to have the week off and now that is not the case. Todays system is weaker 1 to 3 inches which will not suppress the storms at the end of the week. Which at that point of time two very large systems look to affect us Thursday night into Friday and again over the weekend. These systems will be phased and from the south leading to potentially heavy totals.

Prepare for a historic February.


----------



## Do It All Do It Right

Gee, *almost* thanks Paul :laughing:

Consider yourselves fortunate. 9-12" across the area. Not including drifts. From midnightish through 4, visibility was about as far as your headlights. And that was mostly from the snow, not the blowing.

Fun times for all. I was hoping to do it again next week.

Only real bad thing was a tranny. That we just picked up after a full rebuild Thursday. From a very reputable shop. :realmad:[/QUOTE]

next trans rebuild we get will be a jasper. is there such thing as quality reputable trans shop? maybe the one that puts in a jasper. Are there other re builders that re spec all the parts? The trans shop dance of replacing a couple parts and charging 2k+ and your back next storm when the part next to it failed because "you were too hard on it" is frustrating.


----------



## stanky

Do It All Do It Right;1736129 said:


> Gee, *almost* thanks Paul :laughing:
> 
> Consider yourselves fortunate. 9-12" across the area. Not including drifts. From midnightish through 4, visibility was about as far as your headlights. And that was mostly from the snow, not the blowing.
> 
> Fun times for all. I was hoping to do it again next week.
> 
> Only real bad thing was a tranny. That we just picked up after a full rebuild Thursday. From a very reputable shop. :realmad:


next trans rebuild we get will be a jasper. is there such thing as quality reputable trans shop? maybe the one that puts in a jasper. Are there other re builders that re spec all the parts? The trans shop dance of replacing a couple parts and charging 2k+ and your back next storm when the part next to it failed because "you were too hard on it" is frustrating.[/QUOTE]

Next time someone needs trans. Work i've.got a buddy that has a shop and he's staight up, he'll take all those plastic gears toss them and put metal ones in. And at a fair price.


----------



## flykelley

TheXpress2002;1736124 said:


> As discussed late last week we needed a stronger system Sunday to have the week off and now that is not the case. Todays system is weaker 1 to 3 inches which will not suppress the storms at the end of the week. Which at that point of time two very large systems look to affect us Thursday night into Friday and again over the weekend. These systems will be phased and from the south leading to potentially heavy totals.
> 
> Prepare for a historic February.


You can dial it back anytime, how will the temps be in Feb? We will ever get back to normal temps?

Mike


----------



## M.J.C.

Can anybody use a wetting system for a Saltdogg SHPE 2000


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Personally, I'll never buy another Jasper. Took 3 tries to get one that worked last time I got one.

My problem is that it was not a $2k "overhaul". It was a full rebuild. The shop has been there since 1960. That says something to me.

I know they won't be happy either.


----------



## Do It All Do It Right

Mark Oomkes;1736246 said:


> Personally, I'll never buy another Jasper. Took 3 tries to get one that worked last time I got one.
> 
> My problem is that it was not a $2k "overhaul". It was a full rebuild. The shop has been there since 1960. That says something to me.
> 
> I know they won't be happy either.


I've had jasper no issues knock on wood. Two trans shop s so far and I don't care for them. When a trans gets beat up for over 100k miles and a rebuild can't do 25 in the summer and 2k miles in the winter and the reason it pukes in light snow is were hard on it is just crazy. everyone has a guy I'm glad you found one that works it's not easy.


----------



## grassmaster06

M.J.C.;1736236 said:


> Can anybody use a wetting system for a Saltdogg SHPE 2000


How much do want for it


----------



## Plow-jeff

So, last night my plow lights radio and power outlet went out. Tried switching over to my truck lights and they won't turn on either. Checked fuses, checked grounds. Cannot figure it out.


----------



## redskinsfan34

Plow-jeff;1736278 said:


> So, last night my plow lights radio and power outlet went out. Tried switching over to my truck lights and they won't turn on either. Checked fuses, checked grounds. Cannot figure it out.


Maybe an exposed wire got wet?


----------



## M.J.C.

Make an offer


----------



## gunsworth

Residentials arent going to like their bills this month...


----------



## moosey

gunsworth;1736351 said:


> Residentials arent going to like their bills this month...


Your right on that one. Had a Little old lady call on friday and wanted her driveway done. Mostly cuz of the blowing snow. She had also wanted to pay me and stated we were there only 3 times in January. We were there more then 3 times before the 7th of the month. Crazy!!


----------



## Frankland

Who's ready to take their loaders off site and start digging a salt mine?


----------



## First Responder

huge multi car accident on w 696 at hoover, closed e way. Just a hot mess out there. Everyone be safe!!!!


----------



## Lightningllc

Frank we need a LIKE button


----------



## gunsworth

Lightningllc;1736392 said:


> Frank we need a LIKE button


Or tapatalk, hate this mobile setup


----------



## Do It All Do It Right

The mine looked about out. They were pretty much on the daily production. Which is only about 6000 tons a day.


----------



## redskinsfan34

You guys aren't starting yet are you? This is just a break in the snow, right?


----------



## Reliablesnow

Any sense as to when this current snow will come to an end for the day? A few radars im looking at all show different cloud cover.


----------



## zags

2" of fluff in AA. Gonna wait a couple of hours as another band is out there to the west. Then start the cycle all over again.


----------



## TheXpress2002

new bands are forming along the warm front and will be very intense until the front passes through there will be a lull in the action until the cold front comes through overnight producing another 1 to 2 inches possibly and the key word is possibly

local high-definition radar needs to be followed this will not be picked up on any AccuWeather ssnow ice rain radar


----------



## Lightningllc

Ok, This is starting to get annoying, Really annoying.

Guess I need to put a pillow in truck, DAMIT FRICKING DAMIT:realmad::realmad:


----------



## stanky

Lightningllc;1736461 said:


> Ok, This is starting to get annoying, Really annoying.
> 
> Guess I need to put a pillow in truck, DAMIT FRICKING DAMIT:realmad::realmad:


**** i have a pillow and a blanket


----------



## terrapro

TheXpress2002;1736448 said:


> new bands are forming along the warm front and will be very intense until the front passes through there will be a lull in the action until the cold front comes through overnight producing another 1 to 2 inches possibly and the key word is possibly
> 
> local high-definition radar needs to be followed this will not be picked up on any AccuWeather ssnow ice rain radar


This is not what I wanted to hear. 
I would just like to actually be done with a job for once and not have to do it all over again...oh well.


----------



## redskinsfan34

TheXpress2002;1736448 said:


> new bands are forming along the warm front and will be very intense until the front passes through there will be a lull in the action until the cold front comes through overnight producing another 1 to 2 inches possibly and the key word is possi
> 
> local high-definition radar needs to be followed this will not be picked up on any AccuWeather
> 
> ssnow ice rain radar


So if you had to guess when it will be done you would say............


----------



## grassmaster06

M.J.C.;1736344 said:


> Make an offer


Give me a call later today or tomorrow 313-443-7067


----------



## alternative

too cool......


----------



## kg26

Plow needed for z71 Silverado2000


----------



## Mark Oomkes

redskinsfan34;1736466 said:


> So if you had to guess when it will be done you would say............


April if we're lucky, otherwise May.


----------



## terrapro

Nice fluffy stuff. Easy plowin!


----------



## FIREMEDIC2572

Quit crying... 2 winters ago we would have killed for this work... Just take it one day at a time...


----------



## gunsworth

FIREMEDIC2572;1736695 said:


> Quit crying... 2 winters ago we would have killed for this work... Just take it one day at a time...


Who mentioned a like button lol. Could use one here too


----------



## Lightningllc

Does anyone know where I can find a truck side western ultra mount for a 2002 f450.


----------



## FIREMEDIC2572

gunsworth;1736725 said:


> Who mentioned a like button lol. Could use one here too


>>>Like<<<


----------



## lawnkid14

Just saw a sidewalk crew with a f150 and steel 8'2 boss v blade with no ballast. The trucks front suspension was screaming for help.


----------



## PlowingMI

Where can I buy bagged material in Waterford? I only need 2 bags


----------



## Allor Outdoor

PlowingMI;1736927 said:


> Where can I buy bagged material in Waterford? I only need 2 bags


I'm in Walled Lake/Commerce if you need a few bags.
If I can help give me a call 248-930-4526


----------



## cuttingedge13

Anybody look at the radar? WTF!


----------



## kg26

cuttingedge13;1736948 said:


> Anybody look at the radar? WTF!


It's a big one.


----------



## gunsworth

cuttingedge13;1736948 said:


> Anybody look at the radar? WTF!


Better ******* be light, halfway through resis right now.


----------



## MPM

PlowingMI;1736927 said:


> Where can I buy bagged material in Waterford? I only need 2 bags


Did you try Breen's?


----------



## WMHLC

gunsworth;1736960 said:


> Better ******* be light, halfway through resis right now.


I'm in grand rapids and I would say it's coming down at about 1-2 inches an hr. Almost white out conditions


----------



## gunsworth

WMHLC;1737033 said:


> I'm in grand rapids and I would say it's coming down at about 1-2 inches an hr. Almost white out conditions


Gonna be less than a half inch here because I say so.


----------



## lawnkid14

It seems like its moving fast though. Should be done by 1 am. Is that what everyone else is seeing?


----------



## zags

I'm glad I didn't run the route this afternoon for that 2" of fluff. A good dinner, some sleep, and start all over at 3 am and get it all at once. Until...Wednesday?


----------



## Reliablesnow

Just drove from Detroit to East lansing. It's snowing HARD here. Accuweather is saying less than 1in for the night. It's going at least an inch an hour here in EL. Looks like I just blew $35 in gas


----------



## Plow-jeff

Definately near white out in okemos/lansing. Should b done by 2....I hope


----------



## terrapro

Yep I have 1" down in Howell easy.....and it's not done.
Both snowblowers burnt belts out, where the hell do you get snowblower parts local? HD and Lowes don't have anything, ones a v belt the others the flat ribbed belt. TSC maybe for the vbelt but what about the flat one?


----------



## Boomer123

PlowingMI;1736927 said:


> Where can I buy bagged material in Waterford? I only need 2 bags





MPM;1736971 said:


> Did you try Breen's?


Breen's is where I get my bags. They have something called City Melt which is real close to Dragon Melt.

They have rock salt in bags ( Capital Rock Salt) stuff is mostly powder. Looks to me like it's re-baged bulk.


----------



## gunsworth

Dhdhhdjcjcjcjjcjcjxnsnmskzkzkzkskakskskzksmzmxncbbeududhdhdh


----------



## Boomer123

kg26;1736492 said:


> Plow needed for z71 Silverado2000


I have a Meyer 7.6 that is getting pulled off my 2000 Silverado in a day or two. It's old rusty but trusty. It has the E-60 pump the best one they ever made.


----------



## grassmaster06

I hope this can be salted away


----------



## grassmaster06

And clippers in Livonia raised their salt price to aprox $105 per ton.it cost $224 to fill 2 yard salt dogg wtf


----------



## firelwn82

Welcome to a REAL Michigan winter my friends. Good for the bank accounts horrible for my sleep schedule. Not to mention the ol' lady nothing moaning and groaning. Lol.


----------



## terrapro

grassmaster06;1737139 said:


> I hope this can be salted away





grassmaster06;1737140 said:


> And clippers in Livonia raised their salt price to aprox $105 per ton.it cost $224 to fill 2 yard salt dogg wtf


payup


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ryan, when I suggested to you on Saturday that it was fun and we should do this again next Saturday, I was joking.

You sir, were not. 

A good 5-6" down and *STILL* snowing. 



cuttingedge13;1736948 said:


> Anybody look at the radar? WTF!


You should move west. 



WMHLC;1737033 said:


> I'm in grand rapids and I would say it's coming down at about 1-2 inches an hr. Almost white out conditions


That's what I told Ryan.



grassmaster06;1737139 said:


> I hope this can be salted away


LOL, you guys can't get salt and you want to just keep on salting. Time to bite the bullet and plow and preserve salt.


----------



## PlowingMI

Allor Outdoor;1736940 said:


> I'm in Walled Lake/Commerce if you need a few bags.
> If I can help give me a call 248-930-4526


Thanks. With the extra snow I will send the dump out.


----------



## kg26

Mark Oomkes;1737149 said:


> Ryan, when I suggested to you on Saturday that it was fun and we should do this again next Saturday, I was joking.
> 
> You sir, were not.
> 
> A good 5-6" down and *STILL* snowing.
> 
> You should move west.
> 
> That's what I told Ryan.
> 
> LOL, you guys can't get salt and you want to just keep on salting. Time to bite the bullet and plow and preserve salt.


 Let them be, if they don't want to plow I'll gladly take the burden off of their hands.


----------



## alternative

Forget this....We just finished everything at 11pm and white out started...darn
bull 
I don't care- billing for 2 pushes on everything.. So stupid of me to not wait though....was going to and then said Forget it.. lets get it done. DUMB. 

Oh well back out at 3 
Screw anyone who cries about their bill too... I don't wanna hear ****


----------



## amservices

Snowmegadon. Wtf....... This crap is for real


----------



## gunsworth

alternative;1737171 said:


> Forget this....We just finished everything at 11pm and white out started...darn
> bull
> I don't care- billing for 2 pushes on everything.. So stupid of me to not wait though....was going to and then said Forget it.. lets get it done. DUMB.
> 
> Oh well back out at 3
> Screw anyone who cries about their bill too... I don't wanna hear ****


Ditto. Literally started dumping as we finished the last drive. Looked like just about every marked drive got done too so we are all in the same boat. Just measured 2.5 in southfield. My guys are sleeping on all my couches now lol. Glad I didnt start commercials. Hitting those in an hour and back to the drives.


----------



## kg26

gunsworth;1737180 said:


> Ditto. Literally started dumping as we finished the last drive. Looked like just about every marked drive got done too so we are all in the same boat. Just measured 2.5 in southfield. My guys are sleeping on all my couches now lol. Glad I didnt start commercials. Hitting those in an hour and back to the drives.


I just left Southfield. Lol Its only funny because .... well what can you do?


----------



## Lightningllc

Forget. This. 



THATS ALL


----------



## Reliablesnow

Any totals for royal oak ferndale area?


----------



## gunsworth

Reliablesnow;1737209 said:


> Any totals for royal oak ferndale area?


Im at 13/greenfield and we have over 2.5 and thats not including the 1.5 I cleared around 6pm


----------



## Reliablesnow

Not what I wanted to hear. Looks like I'll be skipping class today. Thank you, I appreciate it.


----------



## gunsworth

Reliablesnow;1737213 said:


> Not what I wanted to hear. Looks like I'll be skipping class today. Thank you, I appreciate it.


Go to school, get dufaq out of this biz


----------



## TheXpress2002

I wish I could say I saw this coming...


----------



## TGS Inc.

Not that I give believe the local weather guys anyway but I have to laugh at Andrew Humphrey who said early Sunday...After this round goes through (meaning the stuff we dealt with this afternoon) we will see a couple of minor snow showers, maybe a dusting. Biggest dusting I have ever seen! Lol!


----------



## Greenstar lawn

TGS Inc.;1737222 said:


> Not that I give believe the local weather guys anyway but I have to laugh at Andrew Humphrey who said early Sunday...After this round goes through (meaning the stuff we dealt with this afternoon) we will see a couple of minor snow showers, maybe a dusting. Biggest dusting I have ever seen! Lol!


10 pm news last night said half inch


----------



## First Responder

Xpress hit the nail on the head, once again!!!! Many thanks to you (as always)


----------



## redskinsfan34

Back out for round 2.


----------



## A&LSiteService

This is crap...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

TheXpress2002;1737221 said:


> I wish I could say I saw this coming...


A modern day Nostradamus amongst us.

You can be wrong anytime now. Lol

You mentioned something about a record year awhile back, I believe?


----------



## Plow Dude

The local weather guys are just horrible. At 11:00 last night Andrew Humphrey was saying we are only getting a dusting to an inch. These guys couldn't tell you what the weather is doing if they were looking out the window, let alone predict a few hours ahead.


----------



## sthoms3355

How would you guys rate this season so far? I have been plowing for 23 years and this is definitely top 5 at this point. Hope it stops snowing and doesn't make #1. It isn't only the amount of snow, but the severe temps that slow down the melting process. Can't even imagine if we didn't have those 4 days of 40 degrees to melt some piles down.


----------



## stanky

My guys got done at ford at 6:30 pm last night ,they almost **** when i called them at 9:00 pm and told them to be back at midnight. The radar showed solid blue at that time,to the west it was sure rite their still pushing.


----------



## lawnkid14

Everyone stay safe out there, just drove by a local company that had one of their 2500's near on its side on in a ditch with a v box in the back. They had 3 other trucks trying to pull it out.


----------



## kg26

This will be round 3


----------



## wondo

Anyone have a Meyers classic ez truck side mount for a 99-04 super duty?

I had mine snap under one of the tabs that bolts behind the bumper. I'm hoping I can weld it for now but it might be bent up. I still don't understand why it snapped, didn't hit anything and this was nice light snow.


----------



## kg26

Can someone professional take a guy who just called me? He is handy capped, and in need of help. Paying cash.


----------



## terrapro

Wth kind of sick joke was that?!


----------



## terrapro

And now back to where to put all the snow?


----------



## P&M Landscaping

terrapro;1737484 said:


> Wth kind of sick joke was that?!


I honestly thought my guys were messing with me when they said we had 3" down. One of my trucks went down on it's second account, I think its the pump motor... I think we all are in need of a good Tigers opening day... Thumbs Up


----------



## Plow-jeff

terrapro;1737488 said:


> And now back to where to put all the snow?


There is no where....and its not melting anytime soon. Yay for moving piles on our days off.


----------



## kg26

kg26;1737473 said:


> Can someone professional take a guy who just called me? He is handy capped, and in need of help. Paying cash.


In pontiac


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ugggghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh

On the plus side, no one is complaining about the inch of snow that fell after we plowed some of our accounts. An inch is nothing after a foot Friday PM\Sat AM, 1-2" Sunday AM, 5-6" Sunday night. 

I'm guessing (other than GR proper) that 99% of the roads were plowed by sometime yesterday. No idea about GR. So I really don't get why it took Oakland so long with the storms earlier in the month.


----------



## terrapro

Oh look guys its snowing again! Yay!


----------



## cuttingedge13

How can lake michigan not be frozen yet?


----------



## Greenstar lawn

One complaint. Industrial building that I plowed early morning but with high winds the snow drifted back over the lot. He called me cussing me out saying his employees took an extra 30 mins trying not to get stuck in the lot. Said he is dropping me and looking for a bigger company that can have a truck baby sit his lot. I doubt someone will for only a $75 job. Not sure how employees were getting stuck with only the Lil snow we had. Oh well


----------



## Mark Oomkes

cuttingedge13;1737567 said:


> How can lake michigan not be frozen yet?


It isn't even close.


----------



## cuttingedge13

Greenstar lawn;1737574 said:


> One complaint. Industrial building that I plowed early morning but with high winds the snow drifted back over the lot. He called me cussing me out saying his employees took an extra 30 mins trying not to get stuck in the lot. Said he is dropping me and looking for a bigger company that can have a truck baby sit his lot. I doubt someone will for only a $75 job. Not sure how employees were getting stuck with only the Lil snow we had. Oh well


Let him go. Most of my clients came from the "big company" they appreciate being able to get a hold of the owner 27/4.


----------



## terrapro

Complete white out in Howell again...treated covering.


----------



## terrapro

cuttingedge13;1737604 said:


> Let him go. Most of my clients came from the "big company" they appreciate being able to get a hold of the owner 27/4.


27/4 lol long night?


----------



## lawnkid14

Anyone ever seen a utv plow attached to a vehicle. Saw this today while filling up.


----------



## redskinsfan34

These little bursts between periods of sunshine are making me pretty nervous after last night.


----------



## lawnkid14

Sorry here it is.


----------



## terrapro

lawnkid14;1737661 said:



> Sorry here it is.


Ya I wanted to do that to a colorado/canyon but decided against it because my brother who works for Midas says that they are the biggest pieces of ****...


----------



## lawnkid14

I think it would look cool on an s10


----------



## terrapro

That was such a dumb day. How did a quick salting of all the sites that I had cleared off last night then get home early for breakfast turn into a full on crapfest?! I don't remember if I broke anything but I did get stuck in a snowbank for an hour on my first job this morning...that and the new 3" put me WAY behind :/


----------



## Milwaukee

lawnkid14;1737661 said:


> Sorry here it is.


Wonder if it look good on my expedition.


----------



## lawnkid14

It would be a good sidewalk rig.


----------



## Milwaukee

lawnkid14;1737733 said:


> It would be a good sidewalk rig.


Geo Tracker with ATV's V plow would be HEAVEN BEAST rig. I had 2 geo trackers before that would go anywhere in 2wd though1 foot of snow.


----------



## procut

Had one blown transmission, a guy knock over a light pole, a broken salt dog spreader and now its snowing blowing again, so I say it was a successful day. Man this is easy money, bring on more snow!


----------



## GreenAcresFert

lawnkid14;1737654 said:


> Anyone ever seen a utv plow attached to a vehicle. Saw this today while filling up.


Was it a red ranger? I saw one in A2


----------



## lawnkid14

Yup. It had black fender flares.


----------



## svc turf

It's been coming down for 25 minutes here in White Lake. Everything is covered already


----------



## Frankland

What is the average price everyone is paying for salt picked up at suppliers lately?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

terrapro;1737642 said:


> Complete white out in Howell again...treated covering.


Why even bother with bare pavement in these conditions?

Your customers need to be educated by you guys that black and wet is not realistic under all conditions. And if this isn't one of them I don't know what is.


----------



## wondo

Frankland;1737846 said:


> What is the average price everyone is paying for salt picked up at suppliers lately?


$75/ton at Angelo's since the 23rd


----------



## GreenAcresFert

Mark Oomkes;1737866 said:


> Why even bother with bare pavement in these conditions?
> 
> Your customers need to be educated by you guys that black and wet is not realistic under all conditions. And if this isn't one of them I don't know what is.


We got all the walks ice melted but left the lots with the hard pack. Going to salt Wednesday morning. Haven't got 1 gripe.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

GreenAcresFert;1737903 said:


> We got all the walks ice melted but left the lots with the hard pack. Going to salt Wednesday morning. Haven't got 1 gripe.


Same here.

And after a really long, cold weekend for the sidewalk crews, they're getting the night off and we'll hit them tomorrow.


----------



## gunsworth

wondo;1737880 said:


> $75/ton at Angelo's since the 23rd


But you are paying for water in the salt. Im up to paying 89.50 a yard but it is stored indoors with anticake and dry as can be.

And why bother salting? I have several lots right now that are mostly dry pavement. Heart dropped at the first site check thinking it was snow lol. Im also charging extra now that my prices have gone up for salt, it is marginal but actually making more now than before. Zero fawks given about the so called shortage.


----------



## bln

Anybody in Livonia out touching up lots? I have a lot that needs some attention will meet you and pay cash.


----------



## stanky

bln;1738231 said:


> Anybody in Livonia out touching up lots? I have a lot that needs some attention will meet you and pay cash.


Sorry buddy we just came in just before that, i've got 3 trucks down anyways, its one cold sob. Right now -9°


----------



## bln

Stanky, your a hell of a guy. thank you but I got it coverec.


----------



## MPM

Its freakin cold...


----------



## Superior L & L

Mark Oomkes;1737951 said:


> Same here.
> 
> And after a really long, cold weekend for the sidewalk crews, they're getting the night off and we'll hit them tomorrow.


Same here. I had some guys asking/wanting to work overnight and I told them no. -8 degrees on people and Equipement is no good. I'm good with having a drift or two on a couple lots over breaking trucks or guys


----------



## TheXpress2002

good cooating down in Ann Arbor last night


----------



## Plow Dude

I started off yesterday with a leak in the radiator. Filled it back up with coolant and it slowly leaked out as the day went on. The temp gauge kept fluctuating between hot and above normal. I had no heat in the truck the entire time. I went through two and a half gallons of coolant before finally with about an hour to go in the route I had to stop and let it cool off. When we finished I barley made it to my mechanics house. I pulled into his driveway with it smoking and the needle almost pinned. Thank god he already put a new radiator in. This winter is rough on all equipment. 
I hope you all enjoyed my story.


----------



## Plow Dude

Does anyone have a customer that calls you every single time it snows and wonders if and when you are coming? Even though you have never missed them one time. Also, I wonder how the Lawn & Snow King is doing this year. They have got to be hating life with their $99 for the season contracts. Same goes with Mikes Lawn & Snow. That guy was on Channel 4 two years in a row for crappy service.


----------



## gunsworth

Plow Dude;1738315 said:


> Does anyone have a customer that calls you every single time it snows and wonders if and when you are coming? Even though you have never missed them one time. Also, I wonder how the Lawn & Snow King is doing this year. They have got to be hating life with their $99 for the season contracts. Same goes with Mikes Lawn & Snow. That guy was on Channel 4 two years in a row for crappy service.


Snow king put a flyer at my house even with 2 plow trucks in the drive. He raised his rates to 120 so he should be good. Almost signed up since it was such a great deal lol.


----------



## stanky

Plow Dude;1738315 said:


> Does anyone have a customer that calls you every single time it snows and wonders if and when you are coming? Even though you have never missed them one time. Also, I wonder how the Lawn & Snow King is doing this year. They have got to be hating life with their $99 for the season contracts. Same goes with Mikes Lawn & Snow. That guy was on Channel 4 two years in a row for crappy service.


That's just the nature of the beast. ! We all have them that's why i only have one residental customer, that's me and i guit cuz he don't pay to good ,  next time he calls tell him it's going to be a couple of day's because everything is broke down, there will be a long pause on the phone, then tell him your just kidding, maybe that will break him of the habit. !!!!


----------



## Plow Dude

Hey Stanky, is most of your work in Northville? You do mostly commercial properties? Looks like you have some pretty big equipment.


----------



## redskinsfan34

gunsworth;1738336 said:


> Snow king put a flyer at my house even with 2 plow trucks in the drive. He raised his rates to 120 so he should be good. Almost signed up since it was such a great deal lol.


I'm about 90% residential but I only have one customer like that. Off topic. It seems the rough January is thinning the herd a bit. I picked up two new customers yesterday. Neighbors in a way upscale neighborhood. "Their guy" came to their door Saturday after plowing and told them he quit and just left after 5 years of service.


----------



## stanky

Plow Dude;1738346 said:


> Hey Stanky, is most of your work in Northville? You do mostly commercial properties? Looks like you have some pretty big equipment.


No we don't do anything in northville, thats all we do is big industrial and commercial. We have a bunch of loaders with 14' & 16' pusher boxes and a bunch of trucks, we do the wayne ford plants with Troy clogg. And some big commerial sites too.


----------



## Tango

redskinsfan34;1738350 said:


> I'm about 90% residential but I only have one customer like that. Off topic. It seems the rough January is thinning the herd a bit. I picked up two new customers yesterday. Neighbors in a way upscale neighborhood. "Their guy" came to their door Saturday after plowing and told them he quit and just left after 5 years of service.


I was up at my cabin this weekend when my plow guy came to do the road and driveway. He told me he would finish this year but won't do it again next year. I guess it's to much for some people. Oh well.


----------



## stanky

Plow Dude;1738346 said:


> Hey Stanky, is most of your work in Northville? You do mostly commercial properties? Looks like you have some pretty big equipment.


Plow dude send me your email i'll send some pictures.


----------



## MPM

My buddy just text me and asked if I heard anything about the storm for Monday. He said that he has heard 20"??? If that happens there will be some very small parking lots!


----------



## Superior L & L

stanky;1738371 said:


> Plow dude send me your email i'll send some pictures.


Ohh man come on now. We all like seeing pics of big equipement


----------



## zags

What about this Friday and Saturday? I haven't seen any predicted totals. I'm winter camping with some buddies a few hours away and I'm getting a sub for me. If its more than an inch or so I'll just bag it mostly because there is no easy place to put more snow. Time to get creative.


----------



## stanky

Superior L & L;1738393 said:


> Ohh man come on now. We all like seeing pics of big equipement


Come on it took a long time to pay for them. !!!!


----------



## terrapro

I was spreading peladow on walks this morning....that isn't even doing anything. The sun is shining bright though, that should help out a bunch!


----------



## Superior L & L

terrapro;1738409 said:


> I was spreading peladow on walks this morning....that isn't even doing anything. The sun is shining bright though, that should help out a bunch!


Peladow !!!! Wow you, or your customers have DEEP pockets


----------



## Superior L & L

TheXpress2002;1738279 said:


> good cooating down in Ann Arbor last night


Did you guys do anything or just leave it be


----------



## terrapro

Hardly :/ I wish but no really its cheaper then dragonmelt ATM, DM is like $14 a bag or something ridiculous like that. Plus 25lbs of peladow seems to go as far as 50lbs regular walksalt.


----------



## Greenstar lawn

terrapro;1738427 said:


> Hardly :/ I wish but no really its cheaper then dragonmelt ATM, DM is like $14 a bag or something ridiculous like that. Plus 25lbs of peladow seems to go as far as 50lbs regular walksalt.


My customer threw that on his driveway and it just gelled together.


----------



## terrapro

Greenstar lawn;1738438 said:


> My customer threw that on his driveway and it just gelled together.


I am also throwing it on top of regular walk salt that is just sitting there doing nothing. Hope it's melting something.
I'm going to check on stuff again right now.


----------



## Boomer123

I think mother nature owes us all a round of drinks


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Can I place an order to have the wind change direction? 

Not much accumulation really, just enough to make everything a mess because it is so cold. But it hasn't stopped snowing for I really don't know anymore. Even when the sun or moon are out, it is still snowing. 

Trying to move some piles with the snowblower, and of course, the supply line is broken. And the grease in the Bobtach thing is frozen. 

Didn't even finish moving snow this morning because an ice chunk took out the glass on the Bobcat door. Weird why they didn't want to keep working in an open cab when it was -9. And they had started at 1 PM yesterday. 

Definite bonuses for sidewalk crews. Pretty sure I would have quit by now.


----------



## moosey

Plow Dude;1738315 said:


> Does anyone have a customer that calls you every single time it snows and wonders if and when you are coming? Even though you have never missed them one time.


Ya, got a couple of them. Been doing them for 10+ years. And they still call if it's during the day or evening. PITA'S


----------



## Mark Oomkes

MPM;1738383 said:


> My buddy just text me and asked if I heard anything about the storm for Monday. He said that he has heard 20"??? If that happens there will be some very small parking lots!


I did.

Wish I hadn't.


----------



## kg26

Plow Dude;1738315 said:


> Does anyone have a customer that calls you every single time it snows and wonders if and when you are coming? Even though you have never missed them one time. Also, I wonder how the Lawn & Snow King is doing this year. They have got to be hating life with their $99 for the season contracts. Same goes with Mikes Lawn & Snow. That guy was on Channel 4 two years in a row for crappy service.


I told one usless you get a call from me stating other wise, there is no need to call.


----------



## TheXpress2002

Mark Oomkes;1738730 said:


> I did.
> 
> Wish I hadn't.


.......... ...hahaha


----------



## lawnkid14

20" for next Monday?


----------



## Bedell Mgmt.

the 12Z GFS run looks like we'll have a good time coast to coast this weekend


----------



## Tango

Anyone have a western ultra mount for a 2006 Chevy 2500 they are interested in parting with?


----------



## WMHLC

I just counted how many times we have plowed in Grand Rapids and I'm sitting on 38 pushes and 41 salts. Whats another 10 pushes or so before the year is done.


----------



## TheXpress2002

Superior L & L;1738420 said:


> Did you guys do anything or just leave it be


Couple sites I hit others I left


----------



## stanky

Plow Dude;1738346 said:


> Hey Stanky, is most of your work in Northville? You do mostly commercial properties? Looks like you have some pretty big equipment.


It wont let me send the pictures it says you dont have a yahoo account ,


----------



## stanky

stanky;1738805 said:


> It wont let me send the pictures it says you dont have a yahoo account ,


Sorry plowdude i screwed up .i fixed it now you should have them.


----------



## procut

Yesterday I was saying."Dear God make it stop snowing!" But, I just filled out a deposit slip for checks that came in this last week and now I'm thinking maybe this isn't so bad, lol.


----------



## eatonpaving

nothing like having all truck repairs done, tim hortons coffee, and a clear radar..


----------



## eatonpaving

procut;1738907 said:


> Yesterday I was saying."Dear God make it stop snowing!" But, I just filled out a deposit slip for checks that came in this last week and now I'm thinking maybe this isn't so bad, lol.


same here...was *****ing the whole time...now ready for more....


----------



## TheXpress2002

Bedell Mgmt.;1738765 said:


> the 12Z GFS run looks like we'll have a good time coast to coast this weekend


More like the 12z GFS for next week


----------



## Bedell Mgmt.

you're right, Ryan..... that looks much more fun! I'll bring the party hats


----------



## hobbyjeep

For those of us who have not taken the class... what does this mean to us over the next few days (I really hate to ask)...

thanks/


----------



## gunsworth

hobbyjeep;1738972 said:


> For those of us who have not taken the class... what does this mean to us over the next few days (I really hate to ask)...
> 
> thanks/


Our those who are colorblind.


----------



## caitlyncllc

Looks like 6" of snow and the real pretty colors are south a state or two.


----------



## grassmaster06

Looks more like 6-12 to me


----------



## terrapro

Hmm wonder if my cutting edges will make it through the season? Looks like my V has about 3/4" till the center pin will scrape.
Got the liquid tank loaded up now thawing out the pump to get it unsiezed. Should be good to go after tomorrow.


----------



## TheXpress2002

Thats 6 inches of cement in a 6 hour period. Storm totals well in excess of a foot.

AT THIS TIME...


----------



## Bedell Mgmt.

grassmaster06;1738984 said:


> Looks more like 6-12 to me


in a 12 hour window ussmileyflag


----------



## terrapro

TheXpress2002;1738989 said:


> Thats 6 inches of cement in a 6 hour period. Storm totals well in excess of a foot.
> 
> AT THIS TIME...


Not liking that!


----------



## lawnkid14

Anything for the end of this week?


----------



## grassmaster06

I think more snow lol


----------



## caitlyncllc

So, Ryan, Mr. Express, Sir - I'm looking at these links you posted and scratching my butt and trying to make sense of it. 
(sigh) 
If I run the loop of models and look at the precip totals for each model run, is that the total in the 3 hour period for each model run? From the 3 hours previous to the stated model time, or the 3 hours after the stated model time? Of since the start of that day? Of from the start of today? Or Christmas day? Or from the day I was born? 
I don't suppose there is a reading models for dummy's website?
thanks


----------



## caitlyncllc

lawnkid14;1739009 said:


> Anything for the end of this week?


Long range forecast discussion link says:
1-2" thursday afternoon/night with higher totals towards the north

1.5-2" during the day saturday, but lots of chances for things to change up/down or sideways. 
But, the CMC model shows snow on friday.?.?

Maybe I should stick with my crayons....


----------



## Mark Oomkes

thexpress2002;1738740 said:


> .......... ...hahaha


fol????????


----------



## TheXpress2002

caitlyncllc;1739036 said:


> So, Ryan, Mr. Express, Sir - I'm looking at these links you posted and scratching my butt and trying to make sense of it.
> (sigh)
> If I run the loop of models and look at the precip totals for each model run, is that the total in the 3 hour period for each model run? From the 3 hours previous to the stated model time, or the 3 hours after the stated model time? Of since the start of that day? Of from the start of today? Or Christmas day? Or from the day I was born?
> I don't suppose there is a reading models for dummy's website?
> thanks


What precip is shown is based for either a 3 or 6 hour period based on what you click. Usually from hours 0-192 are a 3 hour period 192-384 are a 6 hour period


----------



## Mark Oomkes

hobbyjeep;1738972 said:


> For those of us who have not taken the class... what does this mean to us over the next few days (I really hate to ask)...
> 
> thanks/


Bend over and kiss your rear goodbye.


----------



## grassmaster06

Maybe we can just salt it away Lol


----------



## terrapro

grassmaster06;1739150 said:


> Maybe we can just salt it away Lol


With what salt?


----------



## wondo

terrapro;1739155 said:


> With what salt?


I've been emptying the salt shakers when I go out to eat.


----------



## Lightningllc

Guys we are not gonna fight about weather,


ITS GONNA SNOW HOW MUCH IS TO BE DETERMINED, THIS WINTER IS A RECORD BREAKER 

BEND OVER MOTHER NATURE WANTS TO CUM


----------



## Lightningllc

Stank asked me to post this.


----------



## terrapro

LOL right on Justin!
Almost happy about going back with LCC, I can load up whenever the hell I want and just leave it in the tank and not worry about getting some more tomorrow or a month from now and still just be able to go out and flip a switch and melt snow without worrying if it is frozen or not...middle finger up to the salt mines!


----------



## stanky

Lightningllc;1739210 said:


> Stank asked me to post this.


Thank you justin


----------



## Boomer123

Yup pretty much sums it up.


----------



## gunsworth

Boomer123;1739474 said:


> Yup pretty much sums it up.


Haha and just realized, this is one forum where nsfw tags are not needed lol


----------



## Mark Oomkes

grassmaster06;1739150 said:


> Maybe we can just salt it away Lol


:laughing::laughing::laughing:



Lightningllc;1739199 said:


> ITS GONNA SNOW HOW MUCH IS TO BE DETERMINED, THIS WINTER IS A RECORD BREAKER


I believe Ryan made that comment back in December sometime.


----------



## grassmaster06

Any one know how much it costs to build a cheap liquid setup ,I already have a tank .and where can I get parts locally


----------



## Frankland

grassmaster06;1739597 said:


> Any one know how much it costs to build a cheap liquid setup ,I already have a tank .and where can I get parts


You can get parts at suburban oil or try dultmeir services online out of Nebraska


----------



## grassmaster06

Suburban is off of Inkster rd in Taylor isn't it


----------



## Do It All Do It Right

grassmaster06;1739606 said:


> Suburban is off of Inkster rd in Taylor isn't it


inkster and trolley lane east of inkster on the south side of th road


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Somebody axed about Lake Michigan being frozen over.

http://blogs.woodtv.com/files/2014/01/modis-lake-michigan5.jpg

Stupid lake.


----------



## Allor Outdoor

All I can do is shake my head at these customers!!!

I received a call from a customer yesterday saying the snow plies are to TALL!!! 
ARE YOU KIDDING ME....TO TALL?????
They are worried that snow may come rolling down the piles and create an avalanche type scenario and cause damage to cars or people walking by!!

My response to him was "yes the piles are big, and we are trying to "find" other areas to put the snow, but as you can see, there aren't to many places to put it". 
His response..."ok well we might need to get a machine out here to move some of it"

I tell him that I have been recommending that for the past 2 weeks!! He responds with "ok let me get back with you". 

I send him a message today saying that we could see some moderate snowfall over the weekend and that if he wants the piles to not get any bigger, that the piles need to be moved before the weekend. 

His response .... "I heard it was going to warm up to the low 30's, so I think we will see how much melts down"


----------



## redskinsfan34

Allor Outdoor;1739677 said:


> All I can do is shake my head at these customers!!!
> 
> I received a call from a customer yesterday saying the snow plies are to TALL!!!
> ARE YOU KIDDING ME....TO TALL?????
> They are worried that snow may come rolling down the piles and create an avalanche type scenario and cause damage to cars or people walking by!!
> 
> My response to him was "yes the piles are big, and we are trying to "find" other areas to put the snow, but as you can see, there aren't to many places to put it".
> His response..."ok well we might need to get a machine out here to move some of it"
> 
> I tell him that I have been recommending that for the past 2 weeks!! He responds with "ok let me get back with you".
> 
> I send him a message today saying that we could see some moderate snowfall over the weekend and that if he wants the piles to not get any bigger, that the piles need to be moved before the weekend.
> 
> His response .... "I heard it was going to warm up to the low 30's, so I think we will see how much melts down"


Whatever snow we get Thurs. and Sat. Make sure you pile up as much of it as you can onto the piles in question. That's what I would do. But I'm a sarcastic ***** like that.


----------



## terrapro

grassmaster06;1739597 said:


> Any one know how much it costs to build a cheap liquid setup ,I already have a tank .and where can I get parts locally


Do you have a trash pump? The rest is just plumbing.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Anyone know of a nice institution with decorated rubber walls and tie dye straight jackets?


----------



## stanky

redskinsfan34;1739703 said:


> Whatever snow we get Thurs. and Sat. Make sure you pile up as much of it as you can onto the piles in question. That's what I would do. But I'm a sarcastic ***** like that.


I like it !


----------



## Superior L & L

I love it ! I just get a email saying the facility manager at a location we take care of has been unhappy with service all season........really it's the biggest snow season ever !!! And I have not received a single call or email about service issues from him all season until now. wtf


----------



## caitlyncllc

Lightningllc;1739199 said:


> Guys we are not gonna fight about weather
> 
> 
> 
> Who was fighting?
Click to expand...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Nice avatar Justin. LMAO


----------



## Lightningllc

Allor Outdoor;1739677 said:


> All I can do is shake my head at these customers!!!
> 
> I received a call from a customer yesterday saying the snow plies are to TALL!!!
> ARE YOU KIDDING ME....TO TALL?????
> They are worried that snow may come rolling down the piles and create an avalanche type scenario and cause damage to cars or people walking by!!
> 
> My response to him was "yes the piles are big, and we are trying to "find" other areas to put the snow, but as you can see, there aren't to many places to put it".
> His response..."ok well we might need to get a machine out here to move some of it"
> 
> I tell him that I have been recommending that for the past 2 weeks!! He responds with "ok let me get back with you".
> 
> I send him a message today saying that we could see some moderate snowfall over the weekend and that if he wants the piles to not get any bigger, that the piles need to be moved before the weekend.
> 
> His response .... "I heard it was going to warm up to the low 30's, so I think we will see how much melts down"


I've been dealing with this issue since the first of January.

So this is how I'm handling it. I'm not stacking piles anymore, I'm using parking spaces, I'm not hitting rock hard piles anymore and I'm telling them we need to move snow after every event or I can use my skid steer snowblower and shoot it 60' from the piles

So far 7 business's have opted for the blower but the rest of them loose 2 -6 parking spaces every event.

I'm tired of beating my equipment up stacking piles, getting trucks stuck on piles, snapping drive shafts hitting piles.

That's why I have equipment and I will push them to have me use it.


----------



## terrapro

Right on Justin. Trucks are for pushing giant snow shovels across parking lots not stacking or relocating massive snow piles.


----------



## MPM

Had a buddy trying to move some snow with his truck yesterday after I advised him not to. Got a text from him last night asking if i would be available today to weld up his A frame on his plow. He snapped the blade off at the pivot bolt!


----------



## esshakim

Need some help here guys. Looking to add a bother liquid spray system. Having trouble locating one. I seen a guy on the road "green leaves" that had a really nice system and I think he was a member here and was kinda hoping to see where you got your system from. Or if anyone has a used unit to sell.


----------



## TheXpress2002

esshakim;1740013 said:


> Need some help here guys. Looking to add a bother liquid spray system. Having trouble locating one. I seen a guy on the road "green leaves" that had a really nice system and I think he was a member here and was kinda hoping to see where you got your system from. Or if anyone has a used unit to sell.


I have a 1000 gallon system that puts out 38 gallons a minute 3 turret style 8 nozzle boom with two additional sprayers on the side with sidewalk port. You can come take a look at it as an example, although atthis point its not for sale....yet


----------



## TheXpress2002

Looking for a Ford 450/550 or Chevy/GMC 3500 flat bed or dump. With or without plow/salter. 

Anyone running across a good deal or selling PM me what you have.

I have cash or trade options.


----------



## gunsworth

TheXpress2002;1740024 said:
 

> I have a 1000 gallon system that puts out 38 gallons a minute 3 turret style 8 nozzle boom with two additional sprayers on the side with sidewalk port. You can come take a look at it as an example, although atthis point its not for sale....yet


Whats a ballpark for one of these setups. Are they pretty kuch homebrew creations? I have one of those tanks, wondering if it it worth setting up one of my trucks for it incase **** hits the fan


----------



## stanky

Lightningllc;1739809 said:


> I've been dealing with this issue since the first
> So this is how I'm handling it. I'm not stacking piles anymore, I'm using parking spaces, I'm not hitting rock hard piles anymore and I'm telling them we need to move snow after every event or I can use my skid steer snowblower and shoot it 60' from the piles
> 
> So far 7 business's have opted for the blower but the rest of them loose 2 -6 parking spaces every event.
> 
> I'm tired of beating my equipment up stacking piles, getting trucks stuck on piles, snapping drive shafts hitting piles.
> 
> That's why I have equipment and I will push them to have me use it.


I have loaders and semi's if ya need to move snow. And i have a bigger problem my puppy ate my snow logs from12-17-13 to 1-25-14 for ford plants :-(


----------



## Reliablesnow

For curiosity sake, when you all haul snow away from sites , where do you dump it?


----------



## TheXpress2002

gunsworth;1740067 said:


> Whats a ballpark for one of these setups. Are they pretty kuch homebrew creations? I have one of those tanks, wondering if it it worth setting up one of my trucks for it incase **** hits the fan


I paid 4k. Prolly build it for 3k. Its all top notch parts


----------



## stanky

Reliablesnow;1740093 said:


> For curiosity sake, when you all haul snow away from sites , where do you dump it?


I have a couple of dumps around wixom


----------



## cuttingedge13

Reliablesnow;1740093 said:


> For curiosity sake, when you all haul snow away from sites , where do you dump it?


Non paying customers loading docks.


----------



## stanky

cuttingedge13;1740111 said:


> Non paying customers loading docks.


Or their house driveway !


----------



## TheXpress2002

Update.....

Thursday night still looks to be a 1-2 inch system. Saturday however has trended much further north and my original 4-6 inch snowfall may be more like a 1-3 maybe 2-4 inch system for the bottom 4 counties because of sleet and straight rain mixing in. If cold air does win out (outside chance) then 4-6 inches will be likely area wide

Now regarding next weeks chaos. Currently the models have Illinois Indiana and Ohio basically being closed down for a few days with close to 16-24 inches of snow. As we ALL know winter systems trend north hence why I feel we will be crushed next week. I have stood by this for 3 weeks with the Feb 4th time frame and I wont back off quite yet.


----------



## Superior L & L

stanky;1740082 said:


> I have loaders and semi's if ya need to move snow. And i have a bigger problem my puppy ate my snow logs from12-17-13 to 1-25-14 for ford plants :-(


The good thing is if you are working with Jim on this project I'm sure he has a paper trail


----------



## lawnkid14

Thanks for the update.


----------



## stanky

Superior L & L;1740130 said:


> The good thing is if you are working with Jim on this project I'm sure he has a paper trail


I know we are meeting in the morning.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

TheXpress2002;1740128 said:


> Update.....
> 
> Thursday night still looks to be a 1-2 inch system. Saturday however has trended much further north and my original 4-6 inch snowfall may be more like a 1-3 maybe 2-4 inch system for the bottom 4 counties because of sleet and straight rain mixing in. If cold air does win out (outside chance) then 4-6 inches will be likely area wide
> 
> Now regarding next weeks chaos. Currently the models have Illinois Indiana and Ohio basically being closed down for a few days with close to 16-24 inches of snow. As we ALL know winter systems trend north hence why I feel we will be crushed next week. I have stood by this for 3 weeks with the Feb 4th time frame and I wont back off quite yet.


I've made a few calls and waiting on acceptance.

Also weighing my options on which firearm. :laughing::laughing::laughing:

In the mean time, what a beautiful day, this is probably the second or third day with more than an hour or two of sunshine since.................well, July?


----------



## terrapro

gunsworth;1740067 said:


> Whats a ballpark for one of these setups. Are they pretty kuch homebrew creations? I have one of those tanks, wondering if it it worth setting up one of my trucks for it incase **** hits the fan


You can build a basic one for under a grand pretty easy. Mine is all custom made and it is nothing fancy.

All you need is a tank, trash pump, electric valve, and all the plumbing. I made my boom out of 3/4 pvc with holes drilled every 8" and it is mounted to a piece of angle that either is bolted on to the back of my dump or slides into the receiver on my pickup.

People tend to over think liquid setups I have noticed. 
Only problem is 40gal of LCC supposedly treats an acre...well I have news for you sometimes 40gal does not treat an acre it instead turns it into a sheet of ice.

PS **** has hit the fan. I would be preparing for it if I was you


----------



## TheXpress2002

s*** I spoke too soon that GFS run at 430 has 5 to 9 inches for the entire area for Saturday


----------



## Superior L & L

terrapro;1740148 said:


> People tend to over think liquid setups I have noticed.
> Only problem is 40gal of LCC supposedly treats an acre...well I have news for you sometimes 40gal does not treat an acre it instead turns it into a sheet of ice.
> 
> PS **** has hit the fan. I would be preparing for it if I was you


When I used liquid I found 40-50 gallons per acre could take the sheen off lots after plowing but 60-80 gallons was needed when u needed to actually burn off snow


----------



## Bedell Mgmt.

Lol Ryan. I looked at the models and then read your update And was so confused.... now it all makes sense. Good times


----------



## Boomer123

TheXpress2002;1740188 said:


> s*** I spoke too soon that GFS run at 430 has 5 to 9 inches for the entire area for Saturday


Ryan any idea of a time frame for Saturday.


----------



## TheXpress2002

Boomer123;1740208 said:


> Ryan any idea of a time frame for Saturday.


All day all night.....

The weather geek in me is like totally awesome......

The business owner in me wants to puke

Well these systems are SPOT on with the cycle to the day. Scary.. .flipping scary


----------



## Boomer123

And this is what noaa says for Sat. Light accumulation 

SATURDAY NIGHT
MOSTLY CLOUDY. SNOW LIKELY UNTIL AROUND
MIDNIGHT...THEN A CHANCE OF SNOW SHOWERS. LIGHT ACCUMULATIONS
POSSIBLE. LOWS 9 TO 13. CHANCE OF SNOW 70 PERCENT.


----------



## Boomer123

TheXpress2002;1740214 said:


> All day all night.....
> 
> The weather geek in me is like totally awesome......
> 
> The business owner in me wants to puke
> 
> Well these systems are SPOT on with the cycle to the day. Scary.. .flipping scary


Well crap... The reason I ask is I'm supposed to be at a Daddy Daughter Dance from 4-8pm


----------



## svc turf

Boomer123;1740219 said:


> And this is what noaa says for Sat. Light accumulation
> 
> SATURDAY NIGHT
> MOSTLY CLOUDY. SNOW LIKELY UNTIL AROUND
> MIDNIGHT...THEN A CHANCE OF SNOW SHOWERS. LIGHT ACCUMULATIONS
> POSSIBLE. LOWS 9 TO 13. CHANCE OF SNOW 70 PERCENT.


I don't even bother looking at NOAA anymore. Even though they may know the same things that Xpress is telling us, they don't update until the storm is 6 hours away


----------



## TheXpress2002

DTX is the most conservative office in the country. Now nothing wrong with that but when you are not willing to bring up issues outside 72 hours I have major frustration with that as inside 3 days you can forecast with great certainty and not risk looking stupid


----------



## flykelley

Boomer123;1740223 said:


> Well crap... The reason I ask is I'm supposed to be at a Daddy Daughter Dance from 4-8pm


You go to the Dance, nothing else matters until its over with. Life is way too short to miss a event like this with your kids.

Mike


----------



## flykelley

TheXpress2002;1740214 said:


> All day all night.....
> 
> The weather geek in me is like totally awesome......
> 
> The business owner in me wants to puke
> 
> Well these systems are SPOT on with the cycle to the day. Scary.. .flipping scary


Can you make it stop PLEASE. We need a thaw cycle first.

Mike


----------



## cuttingedge13

flykelley;1740236 said:


> You go to the Dance, nothing else matters until its over with. Life is way too short to miss a event like this with your kids.
> 
> Mike


absolutely. ..4 hours out of a winter like this is nothing. Customers will come and go, but she will always be your daughter.

GOD BLESS!


----------



## terrapro

Superior L & L;1740191 said:


> When I used liquid I found 40-50 gallons per acre could take the sheen off lots after plowing but 60-80 gallons was needed when u needed to actually burn off snow


Yeah that is much more realistic. 
Is there anyone in my area? I could easily go in on a load of LCC and I would even buy the tank I just don't have anywhere to store it.


----------



## terrapro

Boomer123;1740223 said:


> Well crap... The reason I ask is I'm supposed to be at a Daddy Daughter Dance from 4-8pm





flykelley;1740236 said:


> You go to the Dance, nothing else matters until its over with. Life is way too short to miss a event like this with your kids.
> 
> Mike





cuttingedge13;1740243 said:


> absolutely. ..4 hours out of a winter like this is nothing. Customers will come and go, but she will always be your daughter.
> 
> GOD BLESS!


I totally agree you shouldn't even question that, you need to go with her!


----------



## Boomer123

Boomer123;1740223 said:


> Well crap... The reason I ask is I'm supposed to be at a Daddy Daughter Dance from 4-8pm





flykelley;1740236 said:


> You go to the Dance, nothing else matters until its over with. Life is way too short to miss a event like this with your kids.
> 
> Mike





cuttingedge13;1740243 said:


> absolutely. ..4 hours out of a winter like this is nothing. Customers will come and go, but she will always be your daughter.
> 
> GOD BLESS!





terrapro;1740247 said:


> I totally agree you shouldn't even question that, you need to go with her!


Yeah you guys are right. With going out to dinner first and the dance I will be tied up for about 6 hours. Not all that long in the grand scheme of things.

I really hope it all falls into place and we don't have to start plowing till late Sat. night. That would be perfect for my life.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Boomer123;1740316 said:


> Yeah you guys are right. With going out to dinner first and the dance I will be tied up for about 6 hours. Not all that long in the grand scheme of things.
> 
> I really hope it all falls into place and we don't have to start plowing till late Sat. night. That would be perfect for my life.


Snow will be there, your daughter will grow up and leave, take the time with her.


----------



## Lightningllc

Family always comes first. Business will always be there and your daughter will always remember her daddy taking her to the dance. 


On other note Monday morning I'll be hiding in the deepest hole I can find, 14+ inches does not sound fun at all, especially Monday.


----------



## Superior L & L

Lightningllc;1740345 said:


> On other note Monday morning I'll be hiding in the deepest hole I can find, 14+ inches does not sound fun at all, especially Monday.


Not me !! I'm getting drunk !!!!
It's my birthday


----------



## stanky

Superior L & L;1740400 said:


> Not me !! I'm getting drunk !!!!
> It's my birthday


Well happy birthday !


----------



## Allor Outdoor

Hey Guys:
I was able to get my hands on some bagged ice melter, I bought it in quantity for the better price. 
If anyone is in need of a few pallets, let me know. I'm looking to unload a few pallets (my cost)cuz I running out of room. 
Call/text 248-930-4526.


----------



## Tango

Boomer123;1740316 said:


> Yeah you guys are right. With going out to dinner first and the dance I will be tied up for about 6 hours. Not all that long in the grand scheme of things.
> 
> I really hope it all falls into place and we don't have to start plowing till late Sat. night. That would be perfect for my life.


Just about 6 years ago my daughter and I plowed our way into her school dance. There was about 6 inch in the parking lot. She thought it was great and still talks about us going to that one.


----------



## caitlyncllc

Lightningllc;1740345 said:


> Family always comes first. Business will always be there and your daughter will always remember her daddy taking her to the dance.
> 
> On other note Monday morning I'll be hiding in the deepest hole I can find, 14+ inches does not sound fun at all, especially Monday.


Ummm... Ryan said 5-9 on Saturday. Where did the 14+ on a Monday come from? What did I miss?


----------



## Tango

caitlyncllc;1740494 said:


> Ummm... Ryan said 5-9 on Saturday. Where did the 14+ on a Monday come from? What did I miss?


You have to add them together. It's his new way of breaking bad news.


----------



## Plow-jeff

Tango;1740571 said:


> You have to add them together. It's his new way of breaking bad news.


Bahahahahahaha


----------



## alpha01

flykelley;1740236 said:


> You go to the Dance, nothing else matters until its over with. Life is way too short to miss a event like this with your kids.
> 
> Mike


Amen. Would never miss my daddy daughter dance.


----------



## Boomer123

caitlyncllc;1740494 said:


> Ummm... Ryan said 5-9 on Saturday. Where did the 14+ on a Monday come from? What did I miss?


Monday is supposed to be hangover day from the Super Bowl.


----------



## Boomer123

Ryan this page may make sense to you. February 4-6 Potentially Significant Winter Storm ... Update to February 4-6 Winter Storm Coming Thursday Afternoon -
http://theweathercentre.blogspot.com/2014/01/february-4-6-potentially-significant.html


----------



## Green Glacier

LORD !!! Please make it stop


----------



## stanky

Hey guy's it's a friggin heat wave out here !


----------



## Green Glacier

stanky;1740896 said:


> Hey guy's it's a friggin heat wave out here !


This afternoon we will be in tee shirt's


----------



## TheXpress2002

Quick hitter tonight should start around 6pm done by 10pm 1-3 inches highest totals to the north 

No change with Saturday I think 4-8 inches is looking good for areas 94 and north. Mixing issues south of that line.

Lets get through Saturday now that it is much more of an event before we talk Tuesday....but worse case scenario is looking likely


----------



## Mark Oomkes

48 out of 60 days we have had measurable accumulation of snow.


----------



## sefh

Great article here.
http://www.mlive.com/weather/index.ssf/2014/01/michigans_great_lakes_rapidly.html


----------



## terrapro

LOL FML

http://www.mlive.com/weather/index.ssf/2014/01/michigan_is_in_the_bulls-eye_f.html


----------



## Lightningllc

We will be telling people in 30 years about this winter. 

Hey jimmy my grandson. I remember back when we broke records of snow and cold in 2014 what a winter that was , sunny.


----------



## Greenstar lawn

Lightningllc;1741156 said:


> We will be telling people in 30 years about this winter.
> 
> Hey jimmy my grandson. I remember back when we broke records of snow and cold in 2014 what a winter that was , sunny.


So is that what made you senial grandpa?


----------



## bln

Just when I was about to lay down in front of my truck and ask someone to plow me into a snow bank I realize that it is the end of the month and invoices go out. #longestmonthEVER!!!


----------



## Mark Oomkes

sefh;1741087 said:


> Great article here.
> http://www.mlive.com/weather/index.ssf/2014/01/michigans_great_lakes_rapidly.html


I could give a crap less if it's -100, as long as it stops snowing.

I have a parking ramp that has to have the snow blown off during the day, as the judge across the street complains about the noise otherwise. (probably quieter than plowing) So we're working on it today, and idiots keep parking in front of piles, on piles, between piles, around piles, you name it, they're screwing it up. Even had cones blocking part of it and some ass clown moved them and parked there. SO yippee, we get to go back to finish the job.

The blower froze yesterday, so we couldn't finish the work we were doing. Blown hose the day before. I know, stuff only breaks when you're making money with it. But throw in the freakin cold and screwing with this stuff is almost worse than non-stop snow.

And snow tonight and Saturday and the loaders I use to move snow also plow so they're going around the clock.

I think I might be breaking out the shorts, 27* is hot.


----------



## Lightningllc

Greenstar lawn;1741180 said:


> So is that what made you senial grandpa?


I will be senial after this winter.


----------



## cgrappler135

Looks like salt went up again. Just got a text from a buddy

Angelo's is at $89 now
Clippers is at $129 now

That's double the price that Clippers started out at!


----------



## stanky

Lightningllc;1741324 said:


> I will be senial after this winter.


Now you young guys know.whats wrong with me 40 yrs of this ****, dadadadawwwy


----------



## stanky

1974 and 1978 were bad, but i believe we are seeing that 100 year winter


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Lightningllc;1741324 said:


> I will be senial after this winter.


Too late for me.



stanky;1741383 said:


> 1974 and 1978 were bad, but i believe we are seeing that 100 year winter


I don't remember '74 at all. '78 I do, but I was just a snot nosed brat. I can remember my dad getting stuck in the driveway and needing a loader so he could get out.

Worst one and most similar to this one was '93-'94. Started a few days before Christmas and didn't stop until the end of February. Had some unbelievably awful weather that year. -22 with a -51 wind chill one morning.

A storm that started off with about 3" of "slurpee" snow, not really sure what it was, but that's what it pushed like. Then it started raining. Hard. Really hard. It was 10*. Rain soaked through the slurpee, hit the frozen ground and turned into about 3" of solid ice. We had areas that didn't see bare pavement until it thawed in March. Storm occurred the 3rd week of January. Couldn't go faster than 5-10 MPH on the roads or you would lose steering. You would just slide.

The best thing about those days--the 70's and early 80's--was that salt usage was almost non-existent on commercial lots. So bare pavement was not even a consideration. Zero tolerance was unheard of. It was winter, everyone understood that and accepted it. If you slipped and fell, you were a DA that should have been wearing appropriate footwear.

Anyways, enough nostalgia for now.

I need to go puke, I saw a map for the next 10 days a few minutes ago.


----------



## stanky

Mark Oomkes;1741394 said:


> Too late for me.
> 
> I don't remember '74 at all. '78 I do, but I was just a snot nosed brat. I can remember my dad getting stuck in the driveway and needing a loader so he could get out.
> 
> Worst one and most similar to this one was '93-'94. Started a few days before Christmas and didn't stop until the end of February. Had some unbelievably awful weather that year. -22 with a -51 wind chill one morning.
> 
> A storm that started off with about 3" of "slurpee" snow, not really sure what it was, but that's what it pushed like. Then it started raining. Hard. Really hard. It was 10*. Rain soaked through the slurpee, hit the frozen ground and turned into about 3" of solid ice. We had areas that didn't see bare pavement until it thawed in March. Storm occurred the 3rd week of January. Couldn't go faster than 5-10 MPH on the roads or you would lose steering. You would just slide.
> 
> The best thing about those days--the 70's and early 80's--was that salt usage was almost non-existent on commercial lots. So bare pavement was not even a consideration. Zero tolerance was unheard of. It was winter, everyone understood that and accepted it. If you slipped and fell, you were a DA that should have been wearing appropriate footwear.
> 
> Anyways, enough nostalgia for now.
> 
> I need to go puke, I saw a map for the next 10 days a few minutes ago.


Yep lovely


----------



## Lightningllc

Awe the good old days. Mark your not much older than me. I remember having to ride a snowmobile to go places. 

I also remember snow drifts taller than our jeep wagoner. Woody. 

Hopefully it turns down alittle and allows us to catch up.


----------



## stanky

Lightningllc;1741401 said:


> Awe the good old days. Mark your not much older than me. I remember having to ride a snowmobile to go places.
> 
> I also remember snow drifts taller than our jeep wagoner. Woody.
> 
> Hopefully it turns down alittle and allows us to catch up.


I know i still have 2trucks down


----------



## grassmaster06

cgrappler135;1741359 said:


> Looks like salt went up again. Just got a text from a buddy
> 
> Angelo's is at $89 now
> Clippers is at $129 now
> 
> That's double the price that Clippers started out at!


Clippers is on crack,they sell so much salt and they get it at a good price .anything to take advantage of a situation I guess.they can keep my 8-10 ton per event I will figure something else out.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Lightningllc;1741401 said:


> Awe the good old days. Mark your not much older than me. I remember having to ride a snowmobile to go places.
> 
> I also remember snow drifts taller than our jeep wagoner. Woody.
> 
> Hopefully it turns down alittle and allows us to catch up.


I won't tell you what this little burst of snow brings then.


----------



## Plow-jeff

Mark Oomkes;1741442 said:


> I won't tell you what this little burst of snow brings then.


you can tell me..


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Don't read this Justin.

It went from filtered sunshine to 1/4 mile visibility and heavy snow\blowing snow in 5 minutes. Inch down on untreated surfaces. 

Of course, if you happen to be blessed with Lake Michigan to your west, the lake that won't freeze, you can watch it forming up over the lake and it will never stop. Stupid lake enhancement.


----------



## artans

Mark Oomkes;1741452 said:


> Don't read this Justin.
> 
> It went from filtered sunshine to 1/4 mile visibility and heavy snow\blowing snow in 5 minutes. Inch down on untreated surfaces.
> 
> Of course, if you happen to be blessed with Lake Michigan to your west, the lake that won't freeze, you can watch it forming up over the lake and it will never stop. Stupid lake enhancement.


Thanks Mark


----------



## cgrappler135

grassmaster06;1741426 said:


> Clippers is on crack,they sell so much salt and they get it at a good price .anything to take advantage of a situation I guess.they can keep my 8-10 ton per event I will figure something else out.


Yeah I get about 3 from them and 4-5 from Angelos. I was just in there yesterday and they said they hoped it wasn't gonna raise, but I guess things change. Its gonna be great telling the customers about their increase!!!


----------



## bln

I just got off the phone with my contact for some of the corporate accounts I maintain, he said charge what I need to. another called to complain about their invoices for January and how they have lost parking spots, I said I can move piles and told her my price, she said forget it. Then I informed her per our contract salt is going up. She hung up on me. A few minutes later her husband called and said he is on the brink of having her commited and that he will be my new contact and see to it that I get all the money i'm due by the end of next week. Some people.


----------



## stanky

bln;1741491 said:


> I just got off the phone with my contact for some of the corporate accounts I maintain, he said charge what I need to. another called to complain about their invoices for January and how they have lost parking spots, I said I can move piles and told her my price, she said forget it. Then I informed her per our contract salt is going up. She hung up on me. A few minutes later her husband called and said he is on the brink of having her commited and that he will be my new contact and see to it that I get all the money i'm due by the end of next week. Some people.


Never let a woman get involed in bussiness. They can't take it. Well i should say some women.


----------



## boss75

All white in troy, took only a few minutes.


----------



## wondo

Truck is covered in wixom


----------



## stanky

wondo;1741548 said:


> Truck is covered in wixom


Fast and fureous. !!!


----------



## RMGLawn

At least this is only a salting!!!


----------



## redskinsfan34

RMGLawn;1741592 said:


> At least this is only a salting!!!


Yep. Just a quick hitter. Half inch at most in Dexter.


----------



## Plow-jeff

same in lansing.


----------



## Frankland

Salt run! Let's get this party started!


----------



## Lightningllc

Nap time. 12 am just in case.


----------



## TheXpress2002

it's a wonderful feeling tonight knowing when you lay salt s*** is actually going to melt


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Y'all suck........


----------



## procut

It's also feels weird to step out of the truck and not have it bitter cold. Phone is saying its 28...


----------



## gunsworth

procut;1741844 said:


> It's also feels weird to step out of the truck and not have it bitter cold. Phone is saying its 28...


Crazy how good 28 can feel, wish my truck was a convertible, just the windows down wasnt enough!


----------



## Plow-jeff

Freezing drizzle in lansing starting up as im finishing last account.....


----------



## Milwaukee

procut;1741844 said:


> It's also feels weird to step out of the truck and not have it bitter cold. Phone is saying its 28...


Actually when I was work outside for 4 days in this chill. At yesterday 8 p.m. it was lot warmer so I knew snowstorm going be horrible like last time when it got warmer then few days later BAM 6-8" snow.


----------



## grassmaster06

I love these temps salt actually melts without over applying


----------



## kg26

plows are out in Macomb, no real snow accum though.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Freakin wonderful

Winter Storm watch for Saturday. Another 6".


----------



## MPM

Mark Oomkes;1741899 said:


> Freakin wonderful
> 
> Winter Storm watch for Saturday. Another 6".


Just got an alert to my phone as well


----------



## Lightningllc

Wow. Feels like spring 29 degrees out. Salt works. 

I'm gonna go wash my truck from top to bottom. 

Please February stay like this.


----------



## procut

I can't believe it 29 and NO wind. Did a round of sidewalks and salt and everything has melted perfectly - seems, strange.


----------



## M.J.C.

It's bad enough salt prices are what thay are, now someone is stealing my salt off one of my sites in Roseville cops know if there caught thay will be prosecuted


----------



## alternative

M.J.C.;1741916 said:


> It's bad enough salt prices are what thay are, now someone is stealing my salt off one of my sites in Roseville cops know if there caught thay will be prosecuted


that's ******... where is your site in case I run out...lol


----------



## Lightningllc

M.J.C.;1741916 said:


> It's bad enough salt prices are what thay are, now someone is stealing my salt off one of my sites in Roseville cops know if there caught thay will be prosecuted


Get a trail cam. Mount it to a light pole up high or tree Also could mount it to a building.


----------



## Greenstar lawn

M.J.C.;1741916 said:


> It's bad enough salt prices are what thay are, now someone is stealing my salt off one of my sites in Roseville cops know if there caught thay will be prosecuted


 That's Roachville at its finest Jim


----------



## caitlyncllc

noaa raising totals for saturdays storm. And now adding some freezing rain/sleet up here in Fenton. Guess it's moving north.


----------



## alternative

Greenstar lawn;1741925 said:


> That's Roachville at its finest Jim


Has nothing to do with being in "Roachville" - this happens everywhere


----------



## caitlyncllc

So, I hear they are adding the 9th and the 12th as significant storms?


----------



## TheXpress2002

caitlyncllc;1741965 said:


> So, I hear they are adding the 9th and the 12th as significant storms?


Said 3 weeks ago. These will be one after another after another after another.

We are going to be buried.


----------



## caitlyncllc

Guess I ignored that. Or forgot it. 
Anybody use tire chains on a skid? Wondering if they would chew up asphalt. The 2 link chains are supposed to ride decent. My machine stinks on hard pack with the regular r-4 style tread. I have ran the snow/mud style tread and they don't seem to be much better. What works?


----------



## TKO1

Been a while since my sites were "black and wet"


----------



## TheXpress2002

Totals have been slashed for points south of 696. I feel a 2-4 inch snowfall with .25 inch of ice and sleet will mix in with straight rain also at some point.

North of this line a 6-10 inch snowfall can be expected.

This will be a very sharpe gradient where a couple miles and one degree temp wise can bust this. 

Tuesday Wednesday we still get buried at this point. Then the following weekend with 3 more still in the pipeline after that.

I believe mid month will be the absolute worse as that lines up with the first week of January


----------



## redskinsfan34

Thanks for the update Ryan. I've stopped worrying about what's coming down the pike at this point. I'm treating it like I'm in rehab. Just taking it one storm at a time.


----------



## Milwaukee

caitlyncllc;1742025 said:


> Guess I ignored that. Or forgot it.
> Anybody use tire chains on a skid? Wondering if they would chew up asphalt. The 2 link chains are supposed to ride decent. My machine stinks on hard pack with the regular r-4 style tread. I have ran the snow/mud style tread and they don't seem to be much better. What works?


I wouldn't use on asphalt they dig badly. What brand/model your bobcat? It should able push snow until it was push ALOT snow.


----------



## Bedell Mgmt.

Thanks for your update, Ryan! Thumbs Up


----------



## cuttingedge13

redskinsfan34;1742107 said:


> Thanks for the update Ryan. I've stopped worrying about what's coming down the pike at this point. I'm treating it like I'm in rehab. Just taking it one storm at a time.


I think I need a 12 step to quit snow!!!


----------



## cuttingedge13

Step 1: admit that you are powerless over snow and that your life has become unmanageable. 

Check and check!


----------



## boss75

Lightningllc;1741923 said:


> Get a trail cam. Mount it to a light pole up high or tree Also could mount it to a building.


Probably steal that also.


----------



## Bedell Mgmt.

cuttingedge13;1742130 said:


> Step 1: admit that you are powerless over snow and that your life has become unmanageable.
> 
> Check and check!


lol


----------



## caitlyncllc

Milwaukee;1742113 said:


> I wouldn't use on asphalt they dig badly. What brand/model your bobcat? It should able push snow until it was push ALOT snow.


its a john deere 250. i think its only like 6,500#'s, and has 12" r-4 tires. not enough weight with wide tires. I don't use it much - just for stacking up piles. which i'm sure its gonna be doing so i was looking for more traction.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Or you can follow in Ryan's and my footsteps and just laugh uncontrollably.

This follows shortly after singing billy Joel songs faster than he does and the uncontrollable crying.


----------



## cuttingedge13

caitlyncllc;1742145 said:


> its a john deere 250. i think its only like 6,500#'s, and has 12" r-4 tires. not enough weight with wide tires. I don't use it much - just for stacking up piles. which i'm sure its gonna be doing so i was looking for more traction.


 From what little I know.... tall and skinny is the way to go. Cuts through the snow and increased ground speed.


----------



## terrapro

Well then $125 a ton..... my supplier says this is his last increase. If they have to go higher he is just closing his doors. 
Are you guys having fun yet?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Here ya go, Ryan.


----------



## TheXpress2002

Really really fast......

Harry Truman, Doris Day, Red China, Johnnie Ray South Pacific, Walter Winchell, Joe DiMaggio 

Joe McCarthy, Richard Nixon, Studebaker, Television, North Korea, South Korea, Marilyn Monroe

Rosenberg, H-Bomb, Sugar Ray, Panmunjom, Brando, "The King and I", and "The Catcher in the Rye" 

Eisenhower, Vaccine, England's got a new queen, Marciano, Liberace, Santayana goodbye


.....top of your lungs


WE DIDNT START THE FIRE


----------



## redskinsfan34

TheXpress2002;1742209 said:


> Really really fast......
> 
> Harry Truman, Doris Day, Red China, Johnnie Ray South Pacific, Walter Winchell, Joe DiMaggio
> 
> Joe McCarthy, Richard Nixon, Studebaker, Television, North Korea, South Korea, Marilyn Monroe
> 
> Rosenberg, H-Bomb, Sugar Ray, Panmunjom, Brando, "The King and I", and "The Catcher in the Rye"
> 
> Eisenhower, Vaccine, England's got a new queen, Marciano, Liberace, Santayana goodbye
> 
> .....top of your lungs
> 
> WE DIDNT START THE FIRE


Things have officially gotten weird.


----------



## caitlyncllc

redskinsfan34;1742230 said:


> Things have officially gotten weird.


BAH HA HA!! 
for sure.


----------



## TheXpress2002

redskinsfan34;1742230 said:


> Things have officially gotten weird.


Its an inside joke.....sorry


----------



## Mark Oomkes

TheXpress2002;1742209 said:


> Really really fast......
> 
> Harry Truman, Doris Day, Red China, Johnnie Ray South Pacific, Walter Winchell, Joe DiMaggio
> 
> Joe McCarthy, Richard Nixon, Studebaker, Television, North Korea, South Korea, Marilyn Monroe
> 
> Rosenberg, H-Bomb, Sugar Ray, Panmunjom, Brando, "The King and I", and "The Catcher in the Rye"
> 
> Eisenhower, Vaccine, England's got a new queen, Marciano, Liberace, Santayana goodbye
> 
> .....top of your lungs
> 
> WE DIDNT START THE FIRE


:laughing::laughing::laughing:

C&P


----------



## hosejockey4506

terrapro;1742173 said:


> Well then $125 a ton..... my supplier says this is his last increase. If they have to go higher he is just closing his doors.
> Are you guys having fun yet?


First off your "supplier" is nuts

Secondly quit crying about salt prices it is what it is. All you do on here any more is moan and ***** about salt prices and state how cool your liquid junk is.

How Mich salt are you even going through a night.


----------



## Red Bull Junkie

Hey *Ryan*, Sent you an email on the salter. It is still available.


----------



## stanky

TheXpress2002;1742023 said:


> Said 3 weeks ago. These will be one after another after another after another.
> 
> We are going to be buried.


I friggin love it ryan !!! I still remember 4 yrs.ago.we.pushed 15 hrs. All winter, and had bought 1- cat 936f loader, 1- cat 938f loader, 1- cat 426e b/h, 1-case 580k.b/h 2-14'pushers,and 2-12'scoop dog pushers it almost broke.me.thank god we had a busy summer or i would have lost everything. So let it snow baby and play catch up. !!!


----------



## stanky

Milwaukee;1742113 said:


> I wouldn't use on asphalt they dig badly. What brand/model your bobcat? It should able push snow until it was push ALOT snow.


Please.for your sake do not do that, i tried it it tore the heck out of the lot. The only reason i tried it was because the owner said they were repaving in the spring. But it will push like a bulldozer!!


----------



## redskinsfan34

TheXpress2002;1742256 said:


> Its an inside joke.....sorry


Don't be sorry. I don't know the joke but I am familiar with the piano man's work. Still thinking the totals are gonna be held down by rain?


----------



## TheXpress2002

WWA have been issued for the entire area. I truly believe areas north of eight mile will be upgraded to WSW tomorrow morning for 6 to 10 inches of snow. Areas south of 8 mile will still see a healthy 4 to 6 inches through Sunday morning. models are still trending slightly colder and slightly south so this will be a very sharp gradient like we discussed before. thunder and lightning is also very likely


----------



## terrapro

hosejockey4506;1742305 said:


> First off your "supplier" is nuts
> 
> Secondly quit crying about salt prices it is what it is. All you do on here any more is moan and ***** about salt prices and state how cool your liquid junk is.
> 
> How Mich salt are you even going through a night.


You can ignore me...
I go through 1-2ton bulk and 300-500 walk, yeah I know it isn't a massive amount compared to some but I am just 1 guy.

My supplier just went through a loss in the family so he isn't quite all in the game at the moment. Plus everyone and there brother giving him hell because of the crazy year and running out of everything.
I just went through a nasty divorce for like the last 2 years lost everything and am basically starting all over again on my own broke as hell and almost fulltime single dad trying to run a business and figure everything back out. So my life really fukin sucks right now too thanks for being such an a**hole. That $50 extra a ton I have to eat is a lot to me right now.
Some people have really ****** problems going on boss and might come off as not so positive.
Glad to hear everything is going so good for you


----------



## bln

Cole, good luck bud. Salt doubles in price and some guys are so rich they can make it through the month without batting an eye. Crunch is really felt here, nothing like turning in change to fill your gas tank.


----------



## Superior L & L

Just finished billing........wow is all I can say. !!!! Looks like we will be sending out letters about salt cost real soon. !


----------



## Boomer123

My supplier's price list Chet's Rent-All 4485 Highland Rd Waterford 

They have tons of pallets available. 

Bulk $140
Rock Salt bag $12 bag or $441 pallet
Dragon Melt $14 bag or $616 pallet
Peladow $20 bag or $1008 pallet


----------



## MPM

Boomer123;1742522 said:


> My supplier's price list Chet's Rent-All 4485 Highland Rd Waterford
> 
> They have tons of pallets available.
> 
> Bulk $140
> Rock Salt bag $12 bag or $441 pallet
> Dragon Melt $14 bag or $616 pallet
> Peladow $20 bag or $1008 pallet


Geez, they were at $120 this morn at 3am on bulk.


----------



## flykelley

MPM;1742539 said:


> Geez, they were at $120 this morn at 3am on bulk.


Crazy, bet you Burke limber is much cheaper on Bag salt.

Mike


----------



## bln

http://detroit.craigslist.org/mcb/grd/4295800063.html

HaHa


----------



## MPM

bln;1742549 said:


> http://detroit.craigslist.org/mcb/grd/4295800063.html
> 
> HaHa


Well boys, Brad has found us all a new supplier!! Thanks Brad lmao!


----------



## Boomer123

bln;1742549 said:


> http://detroit.craigslist.org/mcb/grd/4295800063.html
> 
> HaHa


" Why buy a messy bag?" How about what to do with all the buckets.


----------



## Boomer123

MPM;1742539 said:


> Geez, they were at $120 this morn at 3am on bulk.


You are correct they were $120 @ 5pm as well. It's next door at Breens that has bulk for $140.


----------



## redskinsfan34

terrapro;1742409 said:


> You can ignore me...
> I go through 1-2ton bulk and 300-500 walk, yeah I know it isn't a massive amount compared to some but I am just 1 guy.
> 
> My supplier just went through a loss in the family so he isn't quite all in the game at the moment. Plus everyone and there brother giving him hell because of the crazy year and running out of everything.
> I just went through a nasty divorce for like the last 2 years lost everything and am basically starting all over again on my own broke as hell and almost fulltime single dad trying to run a business and figure everything back out. So my life really fukin sucks right now too thanks for being such an a**hole. That $50 extra a ton I have to eat is a lot to me right now.
> 
> Some people have really ****** problems going on boss and might come off as not so positive.
> Glad to hear everything is going so good for you


Sorry to hear you're having a rough go of it terrapro.


----------



## caitlyncllc

Cole - sorry to hear about your troubles. I was a full time single dad for 5 years. I know how hard that is. Let me know if you ever need a hand with anything. One day your kids will appreciate how hard you work, and how much you love them to do what you do for them. Keep your chin up buddy.


----------



## bln

I can't take credit for the find, one of my subs told me about it. Craigslist find of the week eh?


----------



## gunsworth

bln;1742574 said:


> I can't take credit for the find, one of my subs told me about it. Craigslist find of the week eh?


probably the culprit for the other guy who mentioned his piles getting stolen from


----------



## Plow-jeff

gunsworth;1742583 said:


> probably the culprit for the other guy who mentioned his piles getting stolen from


No s***!!!!!!!
I wouldn't doubt it lol


----------



## Luther

hosejockey4506;1742305 said:


> Secondly quit crying about salt prices it is what it is. All you do on here any more is moan and ***** about salt prices and state how cool your liquid junk is.
> 
> How Mich salt are you even going through a night.


What a jerk thing to say to someone who is a hard working established professional. Cole has his act together.

And what's up with the "how much salt do you go through in a night" comment to him?


----------



## caitlyncllc

big brother made me giggle.


----------



## Lightningllc

All week we've been moving snow in anticipation for this monster of a storm. 

Well February is the worst month for snow and march is heavy snow, I kinda feel we are in for a tough couple months, I maxed out the all inclusive's today and from here on out its gonna be fun. 

We'll guys good luck from here on out. Hope we are all talking next year again.


----------



## Allor Outdoor

TCLA;1742667 said:


> What a jerk thing to say to someone who is a hard working established professional. Cole has his act together.
> 
> And what's up with the "how much salt do you go through in a night" comment to him?


What a dick thing to say! 
This forum is to bounce ideas off each other, network, and help each other out. 
1/2 ton per night...6000 tons per night...... It doesn't matter, we are all feeling the "salt squeeze". 
It does suck that prices are going up! Our customers don't want to talk about it, our significant others/kids couldn't care less.....might as well talk about it in an area where we can all relate!

I have worked with Cole on a few projects...good guy, hard worker, knowledgable! Making a living for himself and family (just like the rest of us). 
I said it to him in a text after I read that garbage, and I will say it again....keep your head up and don't hesitate to call if I can help!


----------



## Boomer123

Allor Outdoor;1742737 said:


> What a dick thing to say!
> This forum is to bounce ideas off each other, network, and help each other out.
> 1/2 ton per night...6000 tons per night...... It doesn't matter, we are all feeling the "salt squeeze".
> It does suck that prices are going up! Our customers don't want to talk about it, our significant others/kids couldn't care less.....might as well talk about it in an area where we can all relate!
> 
> I have worked with Cole on a few projects...good guy, hard worker, knowledgable! Making a living for himself and family (just like the rest of us).
> I said it to him in a text after I read that garbage, and I will say it again....keep your head up and don't hesitate to call if I can help!


If there was a like button I would hit it.


----------



## Plow-jeff

Boomer123;1742761 said:


> If there was a like button I would hit it.


Second that!


----------



## cgrappler135

Looks like some of my lots still have some wet spots on them. Probably not worth salting with that dark stuff heading our way though!


----------



## Frankland

Hey guys how much snow fell so far in the canton area? I'm outta town


----------



## NewImgLwn&Lndsc

cgrappler135;1743031 said:


> Looks like some of my lots still have some wet spots on them. Probably not worth salting with that dark stuff heading our way though!


Was thinking the same thing.


----------



## stanky

terrapro;1742409 said:


> You can ignore me...
> I go through 1-2ton bulk and 300-500 walk, yeah I know it isn't a massive amount compared to some but I am just 1 guy.
> 
> My supplier just went through a loss in the family so he isn't quite all in the game at the moment. Plus everyone and there brother giving him hell because of the crazy year and running out of everything.
> I just went through a nasty divorce for like the last 2 years lost everything and am basically starting all over again on my own broke as hell and almost fulltime single dad trying to run a business and figure everything back out. So my life really fukin sucks right now too thanks for being such an a**hole. That $50 extra a ton I have to eat is a lot to me right now.
> Some people have really ****** problems going on boss and might come off as not so positive.
> Glad to hear everything is going so good for you


Hey man
I feel for you ,i went through the same thing in 1990 except i raised 2 kids by myself. Cost me a cool mil, went broke in 95 ,but hang in there you will make it through and be stronger for it, if you need help with anything just say so please, a lot of times a friend means a lot. !!!


----------



## bln

Mark, I said it before and I will say it again. Your a hell of a guy.


----------



## TheXpress2002

well happy Groundhog Day everybody Bill Murray would be proud...

system is much colder and much further south than expected almost no mixing will occur. 8 to 10 inches will be expected for 96 and north with a solid 6 to 8 for those south of 96


----------



## grassmaster06

Looks like a double plow


----------



## Lightningllc

Hope they find the groundhog, I shot that ******* today.

Why are guys dumping salt, I understand zero tolerance but come on, When I say dumping. Today is a plow day salt in the am, Save this natural resource that's running scarce.:realmad::realmad:


----------



## Frankland

Amen to that Justin- guys gotta be having deep pockets


----------



## grassmaster06

Deep pockets and lots of salt or just no brains


----------



## MPM

Livingston county were salting dirt roads thursday morn. Wonder why theres a salt shortage???


----------



## alternative

Lightningllc;1743098 said:


> Hope they find the groundhog, I shot that ******* today.
> 
> Why are guys dumping salt, I understand zero tolerance but come on, When I say dumping. Today is a plow day salt in the am, Save this natural resource that's running scarce.:realmad::realmad:


agree-- so dumb. wasted salt


----------



## Mark Oomkes

TheXpress2002;1743087 said:


> well happy Groundhog Day everybody Bill Murray would be proud...
> 
> system is much colder and much further south than expected almost no mixing will occur. 8 to 10 inches will be expected for 96 and north with a solid 6 to 8 for those south of 96


_Harry Truman, Doris Day, Red China, Johnnie Ray South Pacific, Walter Winchell, Joe DiMaggio

Joe McCarthy, Richard Nixon, Studebaker, Television, North Korea, South Korea, Marilyn Monroe

Rosenberg, H-Bomb, Sugar Ray, Panmunjom, Brando, "The King and I", and "The Catcher in the Rye"

Eisenhower, Vaccine, England's got a new queen, Marciano, Liberace, Santayana goodbye

.....top of your lungs

WE DIDNT START THE FIRE _



grassmaster06;1743097 said:


> Looks like a double plow


Screw that. At least on the stuff that's closed. 6" is nothing. 8" is nothing. Shoot, the wind isn't even blowing, I don't know what to do with myself.



Lightningllc;1743098 said:


> Hope they find the groundhog, I shot that ******* today.
> 
> Why are guys dumping salt, I understand zero tolerance but come on, When I say dumping. Today is a plow day salt in the am, Save this natural resource that's running scarce.:realmad::realmad:


I don't understand. Even on the zero tolerance. I talked to my contact at the hospital we plow this morning. They do their own salting most of the time and they are parking the salt trucks until it's done snowing. Waste of time, money and as you stated MATERIAL. A very precious material.

That's flat out foolish. And stupid.


----------



## Boomer123

grassmaster06;1743097 said:


> Looks like a double plow





Mark Oomkes;1743142 said:


> Screw that. At least on the stuff that's closed. 6" is nothing. 8" is nothing. Shoot, the wind isn't even blowing, I don't know what to do with myself.


 Double plow because we can bill for it. I don't get paid anymore till reaches over 10" but I can do two plows and bill for both.


----------



## Luther

Lightningllc;1743098 said:


> I understand zero tolerance but come on....


I'm with Mark, I never understood "zero tolerance". It's a common and way overused term that is not realistic or reasonable at all. It shouldn't even be part of our vernacular.

It's impossible to achieve bare and wet pavement at all times, under all conditions. True "zero tolerance" is an unrealistic expectation...just like a "snow free environment, slip free environment or slip free conditions" are.

You can't even find that in Atlanta. :laughing:


----------



## terrapro

When the radar was clear this morning I was salting walks and parking up by the buildings at the opens today before the places opened up...then it started snowing like crazy and I gave up. Like you guys said just a waste of precious precious material. I am going to start plowing the opens in a bit after it accumulates a little more cause the lots were actually just barely covered this AM.

And thanks guys it is what is, we're just taking it one day at a time around here


----------



## Mark Oomkes

TCLA;1743161 said:


> You can't even find that in Atlanta. :laughing:


You still up for that Ops Manager job in Jamaica?

IT's past time. That way the only salt we see is on the rim of a glass or a steak. :laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## Luther

Mark Oomkes;1743170 said:


> You still up for that Ops Manager job in Jamaica?


Sure!

With your money, and my efforts we can buy a fleet of Benningtons, hook up with one of the resorts and rent out a little beach space from them to park the fleet on, shuttle people around the shorelines gazing at the Blue Mountains with the sweet smell of success in the air.


----------



## irishbrother

TCLA;1743183 said:


> Sure!
> 
> With your money, and my efforts we can buy a fleet of Benningtons, hook up with one of the resorts and rent out a little beach space from them to park the fleet on, shuttle people around the shorelines gazing at the Blue Mountains with the sweet smell of success in the air.


I'll be there with you Jim


----------



## Mark Oomkes

I could handle a couple weeks there, although I think I would sleep for at least one entire week. Maybe both.


----------



## Green Glacier

Hey there is going to be 8" snow on the ground let's all go get fit go shopping and get some lunch

I hate weekends


----------



## Green Glacier

Oh and grandpa take me down to get my hair done


----------



## redskinsfan34

Green Glacier;1743226 said:


> Hey there is going to be 8" snow on the ground let's all go get fit go shopping and get some lunch
> 
> I hate weekends


It's funny. Most people on here probably have no idea what you're taking about but I know right where you're at and what you're looking at.


----------



## Green Glacier

Wow now we have sleet and rain


----------



## CSC Contracting

alternative;1743141 said:


> agree-- so dumb. wasted salt


Sleet in AA


----------



## Green Glacier

redskinsfan34;1743256 said:


> It's funny. Most people on here probably have no idea what you're taking about but I know right where you're at and what you're looking at.


Ya people every where start to lighten up a little I mean people


----------



## redskinsfan34

Green Glacier;1743262 said:


> Wow now we have sleet and rain


Exactly 3" down in Dexter and it's switched over to freezing rain only.


----------



## CSC Contracting

CSC Contracting;1743264 said:


> Sleet in AA


Now it is rain


----------



## Green Glacier

Oh what does it mean when it starts pouring rain and now I see blacktop damn !!!!


----------



## NewImgLwn&Lndsc

All sleet now in livonia


----------



## Green Glacier

Now I got snow flakes the size of golf balls


----------



## redskinsfan34

Green Glacier;1743294 said:


> Now I got snow flakes the size of golf balls


Yup. Same thing here.


----------



## TheXpress2002

pounding snow in coming


----------



## Lightningllc

Raining at fox theater.


----------



## redskinsfan34

TheXpress2002;1743307 said:


> pounding snow in coming


In canton or Is coming?


----------



## MPM

Was sleeting in Waterford bout 15 min ago, now huge heavy snowflakes coming down hard


----------



## MrPike

3 inches in 4 hours in Fenton and it is still coming down hard.


----------



## P&M Landscaping

redskinsfan34;1743339 said:


> In canton or Is coming?


Currently ice/rain in Northville.


----------



## wondo

Keeps switching back and fourth from huge snowflakes and rain in Wixom.


----------



## RMGLawn

All rain downriver!!!!!! Never been happier to see rain


----------



## terrapro

Just regular ole snow here in Howell. Seems to be somewhere in the 3-4 " range. AND it also looks like it has died down thank god! radar is opening up.


----------



## bln

Come on Cole, You know better then to complain about snow on this site. J/k


----------



## Bigrd1

All snow coming down in Rochester. 3-4" down.


----------



## terrapro

bln;1743402 said:


> Come on Cole, You know better then to complain about snow on this site. J/k


See i wasnt complaing at all. I was saying that I am happy because we got a normal snow instead of 1.5" over the course of 3days.


----------



## ACutAbovemi

Big thanks to Allor for the pallet salt hook up!

I want to get out and start ASAP so we can all get a nap before the game. 

When is the soonest you all will start resis???


----------



## wondo

ACutAbovemi;1743449 said:


> When is the soonest you all will start resis???


As soon as my commercials are done!


----------



## moosey

ACutAbovemi;1743449 said:


> Big thanks to Allor for the pallet salt hook up!
> 
> I want to get out and start ASAP so we can all get a nap before the game.
> 
> When is the soonest you all will start resis???


All I do is Resi's. But starting at 9 or 10. Having 2 man shovel crew go ahead of me which will help. if it works out good then I'm doing it again with tues/wednesday snow.


----------



## hobbyjeep

Technique Question - Truck (diesel) has a 8 foot Western straight plow, looking for the best way to push snow on a long parking lot. Details - Asphalt lot sides on the East & West sides are about 70 (Wide) and North & South is about 275 (Long). Snow cannot be piled on the South (275 foot long ) side, due to sidewalks. 

I've not been able to start on South side (275 foot long) and roll it all the way to the other edge because it starts to roll out both ends of the plow- I don't have wings on the plow. Maybe with them I could.

I usually roll snow to 35 feet (about half way). Then I change directions and push it North, with lots of backing up which id like to reduce, due to wear and tear on transmission and time.

So, anyone have any better ideas how to do this lot to reduce backing up so much?

Just thought I'd ask - Appreciate your thoughts.


----------



## redskinsfan34

hobbyjeep;1743469 said:


> Technique Question - Truck (diesel) has a 8 foot Western straight plow, looking for the best way to push snow on a long parking lot. Details - Asphalt lot sides on the East & West sides are about 70 (Wide) and North & South is about 275 (Long). Snow cannot be piled on the South (275 foot long ) side, due to sidewalks.
> 
> I've not been able to start on South side (275 foot long) and roll it all the way to the other edge because it starts to roll out both ends of the plow- I don't have wings on the plow. Maybe with them I could.
> 
> I usually roll snow to 35 feet (about half way). Then I change directions and push it North, with lots of backing up which id like to reduce, due to wear and tear on transmission and time.
> 
> So, anyone have any better ideas how to do this lot to reduce backing up so much?
> 
> Just thought I'd ask - Appreciate your thoughts.


I would push the full length. Today I'd use 4 low.


----------



## Bigrd1

hobbyjeep;1743469 said:


> Technique Question - Truck (diesel) has a 8 foot Western straight plow, looking for the best way to push snow on a long parking lot. Details - Asphalt lot sides on the East & West sides are about 70 (Wide) and North & South is about 275 (Long). Snow cannot be piled on the South (275 foot long ) side, due to sidewalks.
> 
> I've not been able to start on South side (275 foot long) and roll it all the way to the other edge because it starts to roll out both ends of the plow- I don't have wings on the plow. Maybe with them I could.
> 
> I usually roll snow to 35 feet (about half way). Then I change directions and push it North, with lots of backing up which id like to reduce, due to wear and tear on transmission and time.
> 
> So, anyone have any better ideas how to do this lot to reduce backing up so much?
> 
> Just thought I'd ask - Appreciate your thoughts.


push it on an angle to the sides if you can the shorter passes will be lighter and easier on the truck. this doesn't solve backing up a lot but it'll be easier on the truck and the plow. And i fully agree with using 4lo.


----------



## terrapro

So where are we on record breaking for the season? Are we going to break the all time or what? I think we just passed the average here so whats the top numbers?


----------



## kg26

What kind of plow can lay flat as the truck is moving down the road I just saw it and I thought it was pretty cool. I'm sure he doesn't have any major issues with mpg as the the plow is flat reducing drag. And I'm sure the engine is getting plenty of air.


----------



## Allor Outdoor

Hey Everyone:
Got a call from a supplier of mine...they have a semi truck of bagged rock salt. 
I need a few pallets, but don't need them all. If any of you are interested in bagged rock salt, call or text me. 248-930-4526. 
Same price as Angelos...$8.00/bag. $392/pallet


----------



## cuttingedge13

kg26;1743668 said:


> What kind of plow can lay flat as the truck is moving down the road I just saw it and I thought it was pretty cool. I'm sure he doesn't have any major issues with mpg as the the plow is flat reducing drag. And I'm sure the engine is getting plenty of air.


I think it's a Hiniker "c" plow. There's a cutting edge on the top for back dragging. 
Any body want to switch routes. I'm sick of the same lots over and over again. Funny I don't want to switch with my other drivers cause I know their route sucks.


----------



## First Responder

kg26;1743668 said:


> What kind of plow can lay flat as the truck is moving down the road I just saw it and I thought it was pretty cool. I'm sure he doesn't have any major issues with mpg as the the plow is flat reducing drag. And I'm sure the engine is getting plenty of air.


I think it's a hiniker....


----------



## bln

It is either a Hiniker or he busted his plow.


----------



## hobbyjeep

Tanks for the long-lot plow tips - looks like a 4 Low plow for sure.


----------



## terrapro

bln;1743710 said:


> It is either a Hiniker or he busted his plow.


Was probably one of Mikes or Seans from lawn pro lol poor guys they had a rough day


----------



## kg26

Ah, I didn't know they made plows for 1/2 pick ups. Ps Long Lake road is a mine field.


----------



## bln

Cole, I have had a long season.


----------



## wondo

My transfer case couldn't have gone out at a better time! I really. REALLY hope a full v box will give me enough traction finish plowing the storm in 2 wheel.


----------



## eatonpaving

wondo;1743765 said:


> My transfer case couldn't have gone out at a better time! I really. REALLY hope a full v box will give me enough traction finish plowing the storm in 2 wheel.


full vbox you dont need 4x4...buddy has a 2wd chevy with an 8' western and vbox, not stuck yet...plowing with it for 3 years now...


----------



## Green Glacier

Finally I think it's done


----------



## TheXpress2002

The snow has stopped....the snow has stopped...

Until tuesday


----------



## GreenAcresFert

TheXpress2002;1743837 said:


> The snow has stopped....the snow has stopped...
> 
> Until tuesday


I'll take it. Plows went out to scrape clean and running salt behind them in a few hours


----------



## wondo

eatonpaving;1743790 said:


> full vbox you dont need 4x4...buddy has a 2wd chevy with an 8' western and vbox, not stuck yet...plowing with it for 3 years now...


Was able to get through everything besides a driveway in a subdivision that hasn't been plowed. It's been too long of a day to play stuck in a driveway. If I had skinny tires it wouldn't have been an issue but 305's suck in this mess.


----------



## terrapro

Stupid whistle pig :/


----------



## lawnkid14

Whats in store for tuesday anybody know? I herd 3-5.


----------



## grassmaster06

The ice downriver is ridiculous ,most of my places are horrible .all the rain pretty much sat there and just froze 1-3 inches of solid ice,and it's been salted pretty heavy .we need a heat wave quick


----------



## caitlyncllc

3" of ice? you have to be joking, right? that is unfathomable. 

longrange forecast discussion says 3-5 conservative, but nam is "over the top". i would guess that is a combination of ryans 2 favorite words = copious and bent over. so bend over in a copious fashion? a copious bend? a copious backside blowout? i dunno.


----------



## grassmaster06

No I'm not joking ,some lots had 50-70% standing water last night and froze solid ,I salted early this morning and now there are slushy ice ruts .now my lots in Plymouth and Livonia are fine south of 94 is still a skating rink.i didn't see one countytruck out at all.


----------



## stanky

grassmaster06;1744240 said:


> No I'm not joking ,some lots had 50-70% standing water last night and froze solid ,I salted early this morning and now there are slushy ice ruts .now my lots in Plymouth and Livonia are fine south of 94 is still a skating rink.i didn't see one countytruck out at all.


Yeah it rained down there from 1pm until 6 pm at least and it all froze !


----------



## caitlyncllc

Yuck. Nothing but snow in Grand Blanc/Fenton area. Out at noon yesterday, back home at 1:30pm today. One hour of sleep in the truck.


----------



## kg26

Results of the last storm. One bad lower ball joint, one client not done and a total of 3 houses that would like to be added to the roster for the next storm. FML


----------



## P&M Landscaping

grassmaster06;1744240 said:


> No I'm not joking ,some lots had 50-70% standing water last night and froze solid ,I salted early this morning and now there are slushy ice ruts .now my lots in Plymouth and Livonia are fine south of 94 is still a skating rink.i didn't see one countytruck out at all.


Its a mess, I have laid 3x the amount of salt I normally do. All of my normal suppliers are OUT of bulk too. I surrender!


----------



## grassmaster06

Who do you normally go to


----------



## First Responder

Paid 155.00 a ton this am, but I guess if your not a "regular" the price is $195.00 a ton. At least they have salt available. Drove by a few other places (that are normally open for events)& gates were locked, barns empty.


----------



## P&M Landscaping

grassmaster06;1744512 said:


> Who do you normally go to


I usually go to Professional Turf Products or Carefree.. They are right in my route. I bought the last from each this morning and paid $95 a yard.


----------



## Superior L & L

First Responder;1744518 said:


> Paid 155.00 a ton this am, but I guess if your not a "regular" the price is $195.00 a ton. At least they have salt available. Drove by a few other places (that are normally open for events)& gates were locked, barns empty.


$155 ???? Holy crapola that is nuts !! Hope you have a commodities clause in your contract


----------



## First Responder

Superior L & L;1744539 said:


> $155 ???? Holy crapola that is nuts !! Hope you have a commodities clause in your contract


I do of course, but this was an "add on" winter service for one of our customers, as we only salt the street/parking area at the associations request. Works out good and the president who calls the shots, is completely understanding about the "salt" issues.


----------



## First Responder

How often is everyone changing the paddles & scraper bars on their single stage throwers? We do use our throwers moderately, but not excessively.....I feel like all we do is change those darn thing's


----------



## grassmaster06

I'm glad I have a clause and as of this storm the price increase is in full effect.most of my lots still look half a$$ .owners and manager come to work tommorow and ask why the lots aren't salted and they look in the mailbox and get a almost triple bill.this ice is harsh.


----------



## Boomer123

First Responder;1744627 said:


> How often is everyone changing the paddles & scraper bars on their single stage throwers? We do use our throwers moderately, but not excessively.....I feel like all we do is change those darn thing's


 I change mine in the spring


----------



## terrapro

Yikes sorry about the ice guys. I just got home from finishing up my last driveways....

Spent half the morning shoveling because my single stages won't throw over the piles of snow next to the walk. I scrapped my old toro 421 last summer because the motor went bad and I din't think I would need it anymore...big mistake.
What do you guys recommend? I am going to replace the belts with fresh ones on my single stages and see if that helps throw a few inches higher but still I think I am definitely going to need another 2 stage soon.


----------



## Lightningllc

Wow. Yesterday I got a job offer from one of my best customers. 

To be a property / area manger of 3 buildings with 1.5 sq ft of space. 

Offer is tempting after this winter, if this happens I will have to close my business, kinda have a hard time with this. 

40 hrs salary, full benefits, retirement, sick time, 2 weeks vacation. 

This is a very hard decision to make. Hate to say it but I kinda like the idea of having a life.


----------



## terrapro

Lightningllc;1744680 said:


> Wow. Yesterday I got a job offer from one of my best customers.
> 
> To be a property / area manger of 3 buildings with 1.5 sq ft of space.
> 
> Offer is tempting after this winter, if this happens I will have to close my business, kinda have a hard time with this.
> 
> 40 hrs salary, full benefits, retirement, sick time, 2 weeks vacation.
> 
> This is a very hard decision to make. Hate to say it but I kinda like the idea of having a life.


The property manager for Citizens here in Howell, Tom friggin loves his job. He does just what we do except basically 9-5 and just does the work doesn't have to pay for any equipment or fix anything and always has brand new stuff...
I would do it.


----------



## Boomer123

Lightningllc;1744680 said:


> Wow. Yesterday I got a job offer from one of my best customers.
> 
> To be a property / area manger of 3 buildings with 1.5 sq ft of space.


1.5 sq ft what is this a doll house 

Just kidding that sounds like a great position. Being self employed is not all it's cracked up to be. Working for someone else with a REGULAR weekly pay check is hard to beat.


----------



## Bigrd1

terrapro;1744660 said:


> Yikes sorry about the ice guys. I just got home from finishing up my last driveways....
> 
> Spent half the morning shoveling because my single stages won't throw over the piles of snow next to the walk. I scrapped my old toro 421 last summer because the motor went bad and I din't think I would need it anymore...big mistake.
> What do you guys recommend? I am going to replace the belts with fresh ones on my single stages and see if that helps throw a few inches higher but still I think I am definitely going to need another 2 stage soon.


Try changing your paddles they make a huge difference in how far it'll throw the snow. Even 1/4 inch of wear on the paddles will make the difference of throwing 4 feet or 20 feet.


----------



## sefh

Lightningllc;1744680 said:


> Wow. Yesterday I got a job offer from one of my best customers.
> 
> To be a property / area manger of 3 buildings with 1.5 sq ft of space.
> 
> Offer is tempting after this winter, if this happens I will have to close my business, kinda have a hard time with this.
> 
> 40 hrs salary, full benefits, retirement, sick time, 2 weeks vacation.
> 
> This is a very hard decision to make. Hate to say it but I kinda like the idea of having a life.


It's hard to beat a 9-5 doing something that you already enjoy doing.
If you take the job, don't sell your equipment. There is always a chance to get some plow customers that only want plowed in the evenings or weekends. Then you get the best of both worlds.


----------



## P&M Landscaping

Lightningllc;1744680 said:


> Wow. Yesterday I got a job offer from one of my best customers.
> 
> To be a property / area manger of 3 buildings with 1.5 sq ft of space.
> 
> Offer is tempting after this winter, if this happens I will have to close my business, kinda have a hard time with this.
> 
> 40 hrs salary, full benefits, retirement, sick time, 2 weeks vacation.
> 
> This is a very hard decision to make. Hate to say it but I kinda like the idea of having a life.


I am starting at Detroit Diesel in purchasing this September after graduation. It is tough trying to balance everything, and I can't wait until I leave at 5 PM and not have to worry about anything.


----------



## kg26

Does anyone know of a web site that we could use that would tell us past snow days and the amount of snow that fell?


----------



## Lightningllc

Boomer123;1744691 said:


> 1.5 sq ft what is this a doll house
> 
> Just kidding that sounds like a great position. Being self employed is not all it's cracked up to be. Working for someone else with a REGULAR weekly pay check is hard to beat.


1.5 million square feet.

I would be in charge of hiring contractors, repairs, company vehicle, would be between 3 buildings, kinda my own boss in ways, I think leaving work at work sounds good.


----------



## gunsworth

Lightningllc;1744784 said:


> 1.5 million square feet.
> 
> I would be in charge of hiring contractors, repairs, company vehicle, would be between 3 buildings, kinda my own boss in ways, I think leaving work at work sounds good.


You wont do it


----------



## Lightningllc

gunsworth;1744833 said:


> You wont do it


Starting salary is the determination.


----------



## alternative

Lightningllc;1744784 said:


> 1.5 million square feet.
> 
> I would be in charge of hiring contractors, repairs, company vehicle, would be between 3 buildings, kinda my own boss in ways, I think leaving work at work sounds good.


Justin, ive been saying this to myself for the last 10 of the 23 yrs in business but cant get away from the game... I say it a lot that I would love to have a job just as you mentioned, but also I love the "somewhat" freedom to do as I want when I want. (except this winter of coarse) Its a tough call for ya...good luck


----------



## procut

I'd do it. After this winter I'm ready to quit lol.


----------



## kg26

Build your dream or someone will hire you to help build theirs.


----------



## flykelley

Lightningllc;1744680 said:


> Wow. Yesterday I got a job offer from one of my best customers.
> 
> To be a property / area manger of 3 buildings with 1.5 sq ft of space.
> 
> Offer is tempting after this winter, if this happens I will have to close my business, kinda have a hard time with this.
> 
> 40 hrs salary, full benefits, retirement, sick time, 2 weeks vacation.
> 
> This is a very hard decision to make. Hate to say it but I kinda like the idea of having a life.


Been there done that, still doing it. Closed my business down this fall but kept one truck and all the grass equipment. Its tough at first having someone tell you when and where to work. I love not having to be out all night plowing and worrying about crap breaking. I had my guy cover my lots for a full year when I took the job offer. There are pro's and con's to both sides.

Best of luck to you.
Mike


----------



## MPM

Just called angelos and they wont sell me bulk salt! Said only existing customers can buy salt (even tho ive got salt from them this year). Anyone know where i can get bulk between wixom and wayne. Want to put some salt down at my moms house in dearborn heights and a buddys house in wayne


----------



## MrPike

kg26;1744773 said:


> Does anyone know of a web site that we could use that would tell us past snow days and the amount of snow that fell?


Try this
http://nowdata.rcc-acis.org/DTX/pubACIS_results


----------



## TGS Inc.

Lightningllc;1744784 said:


> 1.5 million square feet.
> 
> I would be in charge of hiring contractors, repairs, company vehicle, would be between 3 buildings, kinda my own boss in ways, I think leaving work at work sounds good.


Sounds nice for sure...

Here's my 2 cents. The people in those positions rarely get to "leave work" at home. Those types of jobs/roles usually involve phone calls after hours as well for building, grounds, equipment issues.

We are all tired. It's easy now to think there has got to be something better. I make the mistake of watching the show "Hawaii Life" and immediately after I'm thinking...I gotta get out of here!!

I would consider it. Get some much needed rest. Then bill all your customers. It certainly sounds like a great opportunity.

Again....my 2 cents.


----------



## caitlyncllc

So it sounds like we will not know what the Tuesday/Wednesday storm is gonna do for sure until about Thursday.


----------



## Superior L & L

Justin, based on what I know about your company size and what you should be making. I'm thinking you would need to take a 50% pay cut for the position. Plus the freedom of being able to go to kids school events, quick golf game or sporting event should weigh heavy on your decisions


----------



## brandonslc

MPM;1745175 said:


> Just called angelos and they wont sell me bulk salt! Said only existing customers can buy salt (even tho ive got salt from them this year). Anyone know where i can get bulk between wixom and wayne. Want to put some salt down at my moms house in dearborn heights and a buddys house in wayne


Franks landscaping on michigan ave in inkster. They have about 300 tons. 313 363 3461


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Justin, based on the morning I've had so far today I would have locked the doors and been over there already.


----------



## stanky

Mark Oomkes;1745247 said:


> Justin, based on the morning I've had so far today I would have locked the doors and been over there already.


Tell me about it we had our semi's out working,one problem after the other,almost flipped one at the landfill, everything freezing up screw it we just pulled them back home.


----------



## MPM

brandonslc;1745244 said:


> Franks landscaping on michigan ave in inkster. They have about 300 tons. 313 363 3461


Thanks for the info!


----------



## gunsworth

caitlyncllc;1745231 said:


> So it sounds like we will not know what the Tuesday/Wednesday storm is gonna do for sure until about Thursday.


Going south.


----------



## stanky

Hey guy's great deal products has available two truck loads a day $10.00 per bag,pre-pay ,or more$ if trucked out of the state !!! call Paul he will take care of you,their in brighton across from the state police post on old 23.


----------



## moosey

http://www.therepublic.com/view/story/97ddea8daa9443bb9e7d9ebe7f957bb9/IN--Monster-Storm-Debunked


----------



## Mark Oomkes

TGS Inc.;1745217 said:


> Sounds nice for sure...
> 
> Here's my 2 cents. The people in those positions rarely get to "leave work" at home. Those types of jobs/roles usually involve phone calls after hours as well for building, grounds, equipment issues.
> 
> We are all tired. It's easy now to think there has got to be something better. I make the mistake of watching the show "Hawaii Life" and immediately after I'm thinking...I gotta get out of here!!
> 
> I would consider it. Get some much needed rest. Then bill all your customers. It certainly sounds like a great opportunity.
> 
> Again....my 2 cents.


I usually think that when watching Alaska State Troopers or Buying Alaska. I couldn't handle not seeing snow on the ground.



stanky;1745262 said:


> Tell me about it we had our semi's out working,one problem after the other,almost flipped one at the landfill, everything freezing up screw it we just pulled them back home.


Yup, trucks not starting; tailgates frozen; broken window in the sidewalk rig from a carelessly thrown shovel; broken angle cylinder that was just replaced last week; broken hydraulic line on the big salt truck; dead alternator and\or batteries on another truck; "clipped" front bumper on a Kia yesterday (not clipped, those things are plastic crap) etc, etc, etc.

That's the short list.

What do you all do about employee carelessness (see broken window above)? I know it's been a long winter, long hours, and everyone is tired. But some of these things are really pissing me off. For starters I am going to start making copies of the repair bills when carelessness was involved and put them in with their paychecks. I am far from perfect, but this is getting ridiculous, almost seems like I'm going to be losing money from broken crap and not plowing too often on the seasonals.

Kind of humorous, one of the biggest offenders finished an account with the backup truck. 2000 F350 that I just had the entire body redone, he likes that better than his regular truck and wants to swap. I managed to keep from telling him no freaking way.


----------



## caitlyncllc

Yesterday I was tired of snow. Today I am thankful for equipment that has made it through the season with only minor repairs needed. 
This morning I was plowing the local archery club property. 1/2 mile sand road and dirt parking lots with frozen ground, rocks and roots(fun stuff). I stopped in the road enjoying the sunshine and beauty that was surrounding me and had a thought...
As I sit here and enjoy the beauty of this tiny part of creation I am baffled by the millions of billions of trillions of "things" that had to happen exactly right every second of every day for the last 5,000 years. I am astounded by the unfathomable power of my loving Lord Jesus Christ who holds it all together with nothing more than His will.
How small am I in the eternal plan of such gigantic proportions? So small and insignificant that the One who spoke the universe into existence suffered immeasurable pain and suffering so that I can see it. So that one day I can see Him. One day I can worship Him with no other feelings except gratitude and love. And joy. True joy. Thank you Lord Jesus for your true love and a promise to end all pain and suffering. 
I am so excited to feel true joy and true love!! Are you? Open your eyes to creation today and you will see the Creator.


----------



## saltoftheearth

caitlyncllc;1745408 said:


> Yesterday I was tired of snow. Today I am thankful for equipment that has made it through the season with only minor repairs needed.
> This morning I was plowing the local archery club property. 1/2 mile sand road and dirt parking lots with frozen ground, rocks and roots(fun stuff). I stopped in the road enjoying the sunshine and beauty that was surrounding me and had a thought...
> As I sit here and enjoy the beauty of this tiny part of creation I am baffled by the millions of billions of trillions of "things" that had to happen exactly right every second of every day for the last 5,000 years. I am astounded by the unfathomable power of my loving Lord Jesus Christ who holds it all together with nothing more than His will.
> How small am I in the eternal plan of such gigantic proportions? So small and insignificant that the One who spoke the universe into existence suffered immeasurable pain and suffering so that I can see it. So that one day I can see Him. One day I can worship Him with no other feelings except gratitude and love. And joy. True joy. Thank you Lord Jesus for your true love and a promise to end all pain and suffering.
> I am so excited to feel true joy and true love!! Are you? Open your eyes to creation today and you will see the Creator.


I'm with you. Thank you for saying what I feel.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

caitlyncllc;1745408 said:


> Yesterday I was tired of snow. Today I am thankful for equipment that has made it through the season with only minor repairs needed.
> This morning I was plowing the local archery club property. 1/2 mile sand road and dirt parking lots with frozen ground, rocks and roots(fun stuff). I stopped in the road enjoying the sunshine and beauty that was surrounding me and had a thought...
> As I sit here and enjoy the beauty of this tiny part of creation I am baffled by the millions of billions of trillions of "things" that had to happen exactly right every second of every day for the last 5,000 years. I am astounded by the unfathomable power of my loving Lord Jesus Christ who holds it all together with nothing more than His will.
> How small am I in the eternal plan of such gigantic proportions? So small and insignificant that the One who spoke the universe into existence suffered immeasurable pain and suffering so that I can see it. So that one day I can see Him. One day I can worship Him with no other feelings except gratitude and love. And joy. True joy. Thank you Lord Jesus for your true love and a promise to end all pain and suffering.
> I am so excited to feel true joy and true love!! Are you? Open your eyes to creation today and you will see the Creator.


Well said, brother.

Thanks for the reminder, most of the time I get too tied up with this life and all its problems.

Could be worse, much worse.


----------



## Boomer123

Mark Oomkes;1745414 said:


> Well said, brother.
> 
> Thanks for the reminder, most of the time I get too tied up with this life and all its problems.
> 
> Could be worse, much worse.


Yes we could be complaining that we had no snow like the last couple of years broke as hell. I think I plowed 4 times last season.


----------



## Boomer123

It is a very beautiful day today lots of sun and temps are very mild.


----------



## hobbyjeep

What is the latest prediction for the Wednesday event??


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Boomer123;1745425 said:


> Yes we could be complaining that we had no snow like the last couple of years broke as hell. I think I plowed 4 times last season.


Last year was busy too. Just started much later. Last half of January and all of February was insane.


----------



## cgrappler135

Boomer123;1745425 said:


> Yes we could be complaining that we had no snow like the last couple of years broke as hell. I think I plowed 4 times last season.


I had 11 pushes last year and 31 salting. Im well over that this year considering all of the double plows we've had.


----------



## BossPlowGuy04

just throwing this out there, if anyone needs piles pushed back or moved on sight let me know I have a tractor that's just sitting. PM me if your interested and for pricing.
thanks
Alex


----------



## Superior L & L

You know it's a busy year when mjd has not put the stomp down on this thread. Everyone's getting along because they are too tired to fight and pis each other off


----------



## terrapro

Superior L & L;1745610 said:


> You know it's a busy year when mjd has not put the stomp down on this thread. Everyone's getting along because they are too tired to fight and pis each other off


lol The scary thing is I was thinking that a month ago 
I think we are also shy a few trouble makers though this year.


----------



## P&M Landscaping

Apparently Freeport got a shipment of 50 tons this morning, it was gone in three hours with a line of trucks stretching a half mile down the road waiting. All we can do is laugh!


----------



## Superior L & L

terrapro;1745623 said:


> I think we are also shy a few trouble makers though this year.


Your right, I've noticed Jim Anderson hasn't been around much


----------



## Frankland

We got 500 tons at our retail shop in Inkster. Still have a bunch available.

313-363-3461
Text


----------



## Allor Outdoor

I over bought 10 pallets of bagged rock salt. Anyone interested in it?

$7.5/bag $367.50/pallet.

Call me 248-930-4526


----------



## Tango

Looks like this weekend storm will be another Sunday night thing. I hate pushing for Monday morning but if it pans out might have to head up north and do some snowmobiling Friday and Saturday.


----------



## stanky

Superior L & L;1745688 said:


> Your right, I've noticed Jim Anderson hasn't been around much


Hahaha i was with him today he's to busy, but he's watching and waiting believe me. !!!


----------



## Lightningllc

stanky;1745737 said:


> Hahaha i was with him today he's to busy, but he's watching and waiting believe me. !!![/QUOTE
> 
> Where was my invite to L Georges
> 
> Coney Island sounds so good right now!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TheXpress2002

Lightningllc;1745746 said:


> stanky;1745737 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hahaha i was with him today he's to busy, but he's watching and waiting believe me. !!![/QUOTE
> 
> Where was my invite to L Georges
> 
> Coney Island sounds so good right now!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Missed my invite also
Click to expand...


----------



## TheXpress2002

early morning update...

models the past few runs have trended further north with the system for late tonight through the day on Wednesday. At this time I fully expect it to trend even further north like every other system has this winter. I will be thoroughly shocked if it stays suppressed to the south which again would be a first for this season. 

expecting a solid 6 inches of snow for the area with higher amount as you move out towards the ohio border


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Awesome!!!!


----------



## Greenstar lawn

One of my hockey team mates just got a letter from his plow guy saying he is calling it quits. The guy charged him $100 for the season at the beginning of the winter


----------



## stanky

Lightningllc;1745746 said:


> stanky;1745737 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hahaha i was with him today he's to busy, but he's watching and waiting believe me. !!![/QUOTE
> 
> Where was my invite to L Georges
> 
> Coney Island sounds so good right now!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Anytime i'll buy ! we need to all get together anyways !
Click to expand...


----------



## stanky

Todays good i've got a meeting with alicia my insurance girl at 9am after that i can go to L.Georges. just let me know !!!


----------



## Lightningllc

So how much salt will be wasted on tomorrow mornings storm?

Mark today's no good, got doc appt for son.


----------



## MPM

Lightningllc;1746323 said:


> So how much salt will be wasted on tomorrow mornings storm?
> 
> Mark today's no good, got doc appt for son.


Tomorrow?? Ive seen atleast five trucks go by my shop on west road this morning with 3-4yards. I put down a quarter yard here yesterday morn and our lot is in good shape 90% blacktop showing


----------



## Plow Dude

Greenstar lawn;1746302 said:


> One of my hockey team mates just got a letter from his plow guy saying he is calling it quits. The guy charged him $100 for the season at the beginning of the winter


I have lawn customers that signed up with Lawn & Snow King instead of using me because he is only $99 for the season.. Now I have them coming out as I am plowing the neighbors asking how much I would charge for the remainder of the season because he called it quits on them. He told them he has already plowed a seasons worth. I really don't know how the Lawn & Snow King can stay in business year after year. Needless to say, I am not taking on any more work even if they are a lawn customer.


----------



## cuttingedge13

Plow Dude;1746376 said:


> I have lawn customers that signed up with Lawn & Snow King instead of using me because he is only $99 for the season.. Now I have them coming out as I am plowing the neighbors asking how much I would charge for the remainder of the season because he called it quits on them. He told them he has already plowed a seasons worth. I really don't know how the Lawn & Snow King can stay in business year after year. Needless to say, I am not taking on any more work even if they are a lawn customer.


That's why he's the king!


----------



## lawns4life

Plow Dude;1746376 said:


> I have lawn customers that signed up with Lawn & Snow King instead of using me because he is only $99 for the season.. Now I have them coming out as I am plowing the neighbors asking how much I would charge for the remainder of the season because he called it quits on them. He told them he has already plowed a seasons worth. I really don't know how the Lawn & Snow King can stay in business year after year. Needless to say, I am not taking on any more work even if they are a lawn customer.


I just had 2 new customers down the street from a group of 5 house that I plow call me and sign up. They were both signed up with snow king and said they cancelled on them. My price for the remainder of the season was over double what they paid for the whole season with them. I don't understand how anyone can expect good service for $99..


----------



## Greenstar lawn

I didn't ask him who his contractor was but he lives in Birmingham


----------



## delong17

Greenstar lawn;1746402 said:


> I didn't ask him who his contractor was but he lives in Birmingham


Does he drive a 1990s metallic blue ford?


----------



## Greenstar lawn

Not sure. I'll ask him at are next game


----------



## boss75

delong17;1746420 said:


> Does he drive a 1990s metallic blue ford?


i think it's a white dodge pu


----------



## TheXpress2002

WWA expanded WAAAAAAYYYYY north to Flint. Models have jumped about a 100 miles north.

I am not backing down on this north trend. WSW will have to be posted for M59 south for 8-10 inches area wide


----------



## delong17

boss75;1746450 said:


> i think it's a white dodge pu


I drive a white dodge pick up 2008. Lol. I never plowed for 99 bucks! Haha.


----------



## kg26

"Already plowed a seasons worth"? How does he figure he has done a seasons worth? The season is not done.


----------



## redskinsfan34

kg26;1746519 said:


> "Already plowed a seasons worth"? How does he figure he has done a seasons worth? The season is not done.


He must figure he's way over the $99 he charged to start the season. I prefer charging per push. That way you get paid for exactly what you did. It's the most fair to the contractor and the customer.


----------



## Greenstar lawn

Birmingham has some money too. I'm surprised you can be that cheap in a neighborhood like that


----------



## grassmaster06

redskinsfan34;1746555 said:


> He must figure he's way over the $99 he charged to start the season. I prefer charging per push. That way you get paid for exactly what you did. It's the most fair to the contractor and the customer.


All my resi's are per push for this reason ,the snow king won't be around much longer anyways after a season like this .no money to pay his contractors and no customers to service because they are quiting early ,all I can do is laugh


----------



## moosey

Plow Dude;1746376 said:


> I have lawn customers that signed up with Lawn & Snow King instead of using me because he is only $99 for the season.. Now I have them coming out as I am plowing the neighbors asking how much I would charge for the remainder of the season because he called it quits on them. He told them he has already plowed a seasons worth. I really don't know how the Lawn & Snow King can stay in business year after year. Needless to say, I am not taking on any more work even if they are a lawn customer.


I've had 3 in past few days call me. Had the snow king also. I told them he's no good. But turned them down. I have too many. Couple people were next door neighbors of my clients. I recommemded a couple guys. $99 is cheeeep, my prepays are $275 for 10 pushes or $30 push


----------



## Do It All Do It Right

grassmaster06;1746587 said:


> All my resi's are per push for this reason ,the snow king won't be around much longer anyways after a season like this .no money to pay his contractors and no customers to service because they are quiting early ,all I can do is laugh


He'll be back like he does year after year and the same people will hire him back. I'm surprised we haven't heard about him sooner, like fourth push.


----------



## sefh

TheXpress2002;1746483 said:


> WWA expanded WAAAAAAYYYYY north to Flint. Models have jumped about a 100 miles north.
> 
> I am not backing down on this north trend. WSW will have to be posted for M59 south for 8-10 inches area wide


Are you still seeing more south by the Ohio line?


----------



## terrapro

Has anyone tried to buy new belts locally for their snowblowers lol
It took me all yesterday to find any 34" vbelts and I just gave up on the flat belts. Even at that they aren't even power equipment belts but regular electric motor/equipment belts, I bought the last 3.


----------



## Boomer123

terrapro;1746724 said:


> Has anyone tried to buy new belts locally for their snowblowers lol
> It took me all yesterday to find any 34" vbelts and I just gave up on the flat belts. Even at that they aren't even power equipment belts but regular electric motor/equipment belbought the last 3.


 Not sure about your size but the place I use Wheels and Blades in Commernce had plenty for my Toro on Monday.


----------



## gunsworth

terrapro;1746724 said:


> Has anyone tried to buy new belts locally for their snowblowers lol
> It took me all yesterday to find any 34" vbelts and I just gave up on the flat belts. Even at that they aren't even power equipment belts but regular electric motor/equipment belts, I bought the last 3.


no but no one has paddles, wheels or carb kits. Sucks for my shovelers.... and looks like everyones gonna run outta salt, angelos had me on the list over the weekend but cut me off today, which is fine id rather pay a few more bucks for salt that isnt ****** and not have tobdrive as far. Nice fine blue stuff > white clumpy wet stuff


----------



## Lightningllc

Today has been horrible. My kids have been sick for 2 weeks well guess what now I'm sick on top of all the other crap I have to deal with. FML. I hope this snow goes south I PRAY IT GOES SOUTH. 

Just found out the teachers hurt my special needs kid today, I'm done with this crap.


----------



## TheXpress2002

terrapro;1746724 said:


> Has anyone tried to buy new belts locally for their snowblowers lol
> It took me all yesterday to find any 34" vbelts and I just gave up on the flat belts. Even at that they aren't even power equipment belts but regular electric motor/equipment belts, I bought the last 3.


Repairclinic.com they have everything. Public pickup counter 7 days a week 7-7 located at Beck and Mich Ave. Next day ordering until midnight


----------



## ACutAbovemi

Boomer123;1746742 said:


> Not sure about your size but the place I use Wheels and Blades in Commernce had plenty for my Toro on Monday.


 Napa in Commerce had both my belts in stock also


----------



## terrapro

TheXpress2002;1746758 said:


> Repairclinic.com they have everything. Public pickup counter 7 days a week 7-7 located at Beck and Mich Ave. Next day ordering until midnight


No kidding I didn't know they were in MI. I order parts from them all the time but never checked where they come from lol
I just wanted belts right now to finish off widening some walks and figured they should be easy enough to find...


----------



## caitlyncllc

Lightningllc;1746755 said:


> Today has been horrible. My kids have been sick for 2 weeks well guess what now I'm sick on top of all the other crap I have to deal with. FML. I hope this snow goes south I PRAY IT GOES SOUTH.
> 
> Just found out the teachers hurt my special needs kid today, I'm done with this crap.


hurt? as in hurt? oh, no - that's unexcuseable. You need to put the smack down on that daddy-o.


----------



## Lightningllc

caitlyncllc;1746769 said:


> hurt? as in hurt? oh, no - that's unexcuseable. You need to put the smack down on that daddy-o.


Ya they popped his hip outta socket putting him in his wheelchair and put bruises on his shoulders.


----------



## rstan2010

Anyone have any idea what I should be paying for a western 8ft pro plus installed?


----------



## Tango

That's horrible, I would be loosing it.


----------



## Boomer123

rstan2010;1746802 said:


> Anyone have any idea what I should be paying for a western 8ft pro plus installed?


My installer charges $300 Just about everyone in my area uses this guy.


----------



## alternative

Lightningllc;1746794 said:


> Ya they popped his hip outta socket putting him in his wheelchair and put bruises on his shoulders.


that's messed up... hope he's ok


----------



## NewImgLwn&Lndsc

Just a heads up, angelos will only be open from 7 am- 6pm until further notice.Also , they are very particular on who can buy from them.


----------



## Superior L & L

NewImgLwn&Lndsc;1746944 said:


> Just a heads up, angelos will only be open from 7 am- 6pm until further notice.Also , they are very particular on who can buy from them.


7:00am wow talk about not being available to your customers. I know they are serving only a small number of there clientele due to shortage, but at least be available to them


----------



## Superior L & L

I guess maybe they don't have salt and are just selling parts, based on there hours


----------



## gunsworth

Superior L & L;1746951 said:


> 7:00am wow talk about not being available to your customers. I know they are serving only a small number of there clientele due to shortage, but at least be available to them


They had about 100tons when I was there earlier. They shut me down, even though I made the cut over the weekend. They tightened it up some more yesterday I guess. Seems everyone is out and my place isnt sure how long they can keep stocked, at least their stuff is good quality


----------



## wondo

gunsworth;1746966 said:


> They had about 100tons when I was there earlier. They shut me down, even though I made the cut over the weekend. They tightened it up some more yesterday I guess. Seems everyone is out and my place isnt sure how long they can keep stocked, at least their stuff is good quality


Any idea how they are deciding who they are selling to? I've bought from them every storm but I'm not a big player by any means. I usually go through 1 ton an event. The only other place I know of near me (suburban) is sold out of bulk. Are there other suppliers near wixom-Southfield that will sell to new customers?


----------



## gunsworth

wondo;1747022 said:


> Any idea how they are deciding who they are selling to? I've bought from them every storm but I'm not a big player by any means. I usually go through 1 ton an event. The only other place I know of near me (suburban) is sold out of bulk. Are there other suppliers near wixom-Southfield that will sell to new customers?


Youll have to call em. I only went to them the few times my guys werent open because their salt is usually crappy. No one else has salt that I know of. Got some at advance today but they arent sure how long theyll have it. And they arent takinh new customers


----------



## BossPlow2010

gunsworth;1747047 said:


> Youll have to call em. I only went to them the few times my guys werent open because their salt is usually crappy. No one else has salt that I know of. Got some at advance today but they arent sure how long theyll have it. And they arent takinh new customers


I called great deal landscape products in Brighton and they told me they were selling bulk salt to everyone, at 112$ per yard, that was 11am today. Everyone downriver is out, Freeport had about 10 yards left at 11 am.


----------



## Boomer123

BossPlow2010;1747084 said:


> I called great deal landscape products in Brighton and they told me they were selling bulk salt to everyone, at 112$ per yard, that was 11am today. Everyone downriver is out, Freeport had about 10 yards left at 11 am.


Those guys rock


----------



## eatonpaving

BossPlow2010;1747084 said:


> I called great deal landscape products in Brighton and they told me they were selling bulk salt to everyone, at 112$ per yard, that was 11am today. Everyone downriver is out, Freeport had about 10 yards left at 11 am.


franks on michigan has salt.....190.00 a bucket...


----------



## terrapro

Wow if anyone needs some ideas for a sprayer let me know. I'm sure anyone else that sprays can help out also, it's really not to big a deal  
Find yourself a tank of any form and a trash pump the rest is plumbing.


----------



## Lightningllc

What is every ones plans


----------



## Luther

Plow it, shovel it, repeat......once it finally gets here. It's waiting until 6:00am to drop so it can kick us in the nutz again.

Less than 1/4" in most places right now. Dry pocket time.


----------



## kg26

Lightningllc;1747180 said:


> What is every ones plans


this is going to be a slow falling storm resis can wait till morning.


----------



## Red Bull Junkie

Anyone know what time Wolverine in A2 is opening up tonight..errrr this morning.


----------



## Luther

NewImgLwn&Lndsc;1746944 said:


> Just a heads up, angelos will only be open from 7 am- 6pm until further notice..


Their sign at 8 mile says 8:00 am.



gunsworth;1746966 said:


> They had about 100tons when I was there earlier. They shut me down, even though I made the cut over the weekend. They tightened it up some more yesterday I guess.


He has at least 2,000 tons at their 8 mile yard. Gate closed, lights out.

GDP is open.


----------



## bln

TCLA, How much a ton is bulk?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

What a PITA storm.

If salt wasn't in short supply it would be easy, nuke everything twice. Not happening anymore. 

Oh well, we do what we can do.


----------



## Luther

bln;1747208 said:


> TCLA, How much a ton is bulk?


If you're asking how much $ per yard...it's at $112 right now.


----------



## Luther

Crap. At this rate it won't be plowable for another hour or so.


----------



## Superior L & L

TCLA;1747207 said:


> Their sign at 8 mile says 8:00 am.
> 
> He has at least 2,000 tons at their 8 mile yard. Gate closed, lights out.
> 
> GDP is open.


2000 tons and he's cutting off even his regular customers.....weird.

Lucky if we have 1/4" on the ground here. Looks like 6:00am till 10:00 we are getting real snow


----------



## redskinsfan34

I'm not complaining but still not quite an inch down in Dexter.


----------



## Boomer123

Only an inch in Waterford so far


----------



## terrapro

TCLA;1747183 said:


> Plow it, shovel it, repeat......once it finally gets here. It's waiting until 6:00am to drop so it can kick us in the nutz again.
> 
> Less than 1/4" in most places right now. Dry pocket time.


Looks like you called it Jim. Radar is brewing up something nasty for us right now :/


----------



## bln

thank you Jim I appreciate it.


----------



## terrapro

Wow just wow! Winter frickin hates us... 
Does anyone know of an RT1 vblade anywhere. I ripped the bottom passenger side off of mine, cutting edge and all. Don't really have the money replace with a whole new plow atm.


----------



## MPM

terrapro;1747246 said:


> Wow just wow! Winter frickin hates us...
> Does anyone know of an RT1 vblade anywhere. I ripped the bottom passenger side off of mine, cutting edge and all. Don't really have the money replace with a whole new plow atm.


Try Southern Truck in Imlay City, 810-724-2357. I know they sell used plows


----------



## alpha01

Pointless to be out here right now


----------



## wondo

alpha01;1747255 said:


> Pointless to be out here right now


Want to be my customer service rep?


----------



## First Responder

We just came in, round one commercial done! I agree, totally pointless to be out at this point.


----------



## alpha01

wondo;1747259 said:


> Want to be my customer service rep?


Only if i can cuss them out !!!!


----------



## terrapro

TWC- "Snow is accumulating rapidly." In bold red letters!

OMG I busted out laughing when I read that.


----------



## gunsworth

wondo;1747259 said:


> Want to be my customer service rep?


Lol I could use one too. I didnt even bother going out. Had a half inch here from overnight, and heavy stuff was moving in around 7. Really wouldnt have done any good. Im not gonna just dump salt to keep things clear for an hour with the way things are right now. Just doesnt make sense


----------



## TheXpress2002

well that went from a non event and transition quickly to a FML event.

don't worry we will have a nice easy 18 hours to get everything cleaned up


----------



## zags

18 hours. That's good because the ECU computer that was supposed to arrive overnight from Cleveland to get me on the road this morning has been delayed a day......due to the storm. Nothing like sitting here paying your friends to keep your accounts clear.


----------



## procut

It could stop snowing anytime.


----------



## redskinsfan34

18 hours? I don't get it.


----------



## kg26

TheXpress2002;1747287 said:


> well that went from a non event and transition quickly to a FML event.


Lmao!! And its still coming down in Shelby.


----------



## bln

Anybody in the Plymouth area need to dump 5 yds. of snow. I have a place you can dump for free and NO, I'm not kidding. I even have permission from the owner.


----------



## terrapro

Does anyone know if I can put RT2 wings on my RT1?


----------



## Green Glacier

terrapro;1747356 said:


> Does anyone know if I can put RT2 wings on my RT1?


Yes you have. to trim center hinge


----------



## wondo

There was a good 3" at my last lot in Southfield and a couple inches in Farmington Hills at 830. Everything got plowed and salted. I hate using the precious blue gold but hopefully it buys me time between going back and forth from the lots to open driveways and pathways... And to sneak in a quick breakfast at Leo's haha


----------



## terrapro

Green Glacier;1747364 said:


> Yes you have. to trim center hinge


Awesome! You just mean with a angle grinder?
Thank you so much!

The snow is allllmmooooost out of here!


----------



## cuttingedge13

terrapro;1747356 said:


> Does anyone know if I can put RT2 wings on my RT1?


Glad to see I not the only one running ancient boss plows. 2 of them 16+ years still go out every storm.


----------



## Green Glacier

terrapro;1747370 said:


> Awesome! You just mean with a angle grinder?
> Thank you so much!
> 
> The snow is allllmmooooost out of here![/
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> I did mine with torch in a hurry


----------



## kg26

Has anyone ever used one of those huge 2stage snow blowers like the one with 2wheels on both sides?


----------



## eatonpaving

kg26;1747556 said:


> Has anyone ever used one of those huge 2stage snow blowers like the one with 2wheels on both sides?


yep have one..way way better than a single anyday...


----------



## kg26

eatonpaving;1747562 said:


> yep have one..way way better than a single anyday...


Yeah I've got a two stage but I was at my local parts guy's store. On display he had a blower that no lie looked like a tank. I wonder how much faster it is than the one I have is. Might be too wide for sidewalks and walk ways.


----------



## moosey

Anybody in bloomfield hills/west bloomfield area. Got 24 residentials to do. Truck broke down. Call 2483903182


----------



## cgrappler135

I sure hope this weekends snow isn't anywhere near todays crap! I have to try and get some piles moved so I have places to push!!!


----------



## procut

^ I know we are running out of room everywhere. Even 20,000 sq foot office lots have MOUNTAINS of snow in them. Resis have piles at the ends as high as the plow will stack. It needs to stop snowing.


----------



## terrapro

I don't care how small the driveway is my new minimum for call ins is $100, this is just crazy I don't even know how they get my number because I haven't advertised in months...


----------



## Superior L & L

What a crazy day. People are just rude. I hate early morning snow starts. Between two trips today and tonight's clean up , it kills me to three push 5-6"


----------



## Plow-jeff

Superior L & L;1747716 said:


> What a crazy day. People are just rude. I hate early morning snow starts. Between two trips today and tonight's clean up , it kills me to three push 5-6"


I agree. I dealt with jerks allllllll day. Hate daytime plowing


----------



## Plow Dude

terrapro;1747662 said:


> I don't care how small the driveway is my new minimum for call ins is $100, this is just crazy I don't even know how they get my number because I haven't advertised in months...


same here. I had four people call today that want to sign up for the rest of the season. sucks cause they are my lawn customers but I just can't handle any more. the subdivisions I plow are turning into one way streets and mailboxes are getting buried. I have people jumping out in front of my truck to stop me and plow their drive. no way!


----------



## terrapro

Well a couple more off the list of todoables. Need a nap then wash rinse and repeat for the wee AM hours. 
Looking forward to actually spending some time with the kids this weekend!


----------



## moosey

moosey;1747604 said:


> Anybody in bloomfield hills/west bloomfield area. Got 24 residentials to do. Truck broke down. Call 2483903182


Found someone, thanks


----------



## stanky

bln;1747338 said:


> Anybody in the Plymouth area need to dump 5 yds. of snow. I have a place you can dump for free and NO, I'm not kidding. I even have permission from the owner.


Brad what about 30 yds.


----------



## stanky

terrapro;1748036 said:


> Well a couple more off the list of todoables. Need a nap then wash rinse and repeat for the wee AM hours.
> Looking forward to actually spending some time with the kids this weekend!


There ya go the good stuff, i took off yesterday at 5:30 pm for my grandaughters 3rd birthday party.


----------



## stanky

Plow Dude;1747836 said:


> same here. I had four people call today that want to sign up for the rest of the season. sucks cause they are my lawn customers but I just can't handle any more. the subdivisions I plow are turning into one way streets and mailboxes are getting buried. I have people jumping out in front of my truck to stop me and plow their drive. no way!


Their getting your number from friends at least thats what were seeing. We do'nt advertise at all.if its a woman jumping out there if she shows her **** call me i'll take care of her !!!!


----------



## stanky

kg26;1747556 said:


> Has anyone ever used one of those huge 2stage snow blowers like the one with 2wheels on both sides?


Yes and they work great. I know where theres a PTO DRIVEN 6'ONE RIGHT NOW $2,500.00


----------



## Plow Dude

stanky;1748226 said:


> Their getting your number from friends at least thats what were seeing. We do'nt advertise at all.if its a woman jumping out there if she shows her **** call me i'll take care of her !!!!


I am seriously waiting for that one desperate housewife to flag me down to do her driveway. unfortunately, I had two ladies in their 80's yesterday waving me to stop. I guess I shouldn't be too picky. I'm going to drive around today and take some pictures of the streets we plow. It is becoming impressive and epic.


----------



## stanky

Plow Dude;1748235 said:


> I am seriously waiting for that one desperate housewife to flag me down to do her driveway. unfortunately, I had two ladies in their 80's yesterday waving me to stop. I guess I shouldn't be too picky. I'm going to drive around today and take some pictures of the streets we plow. It is becoming impressive and epic.


Yep they need lovin to ( 8 or 80, blind crippled or crazy there all fair game to me ) thats my moto !!!!RIGHT JIM !!! Hey plow guy your turn i would like to see them.


----------



## bln

Stanky, the permission I got was not too much and I don't want to hear anymore.


----------



## stanky

bln;1748297 said:


> Stanky, the permission I got was not too much and I don't want to hear anymore.


Well excuse me !!!


----------



## kg26

stanky;1748233 said:


> Yes and they work great. I know where theres a PTO DRIVEN 6'ONE RIGHT NOW $2,500.00


 How fast is it I did a 16 hr day yesterday Wow!


----------



## terrapro

This is almost comical...I just ripped the exhaust of my dump truck, made an appointment to get it replaced unloaded plow and salter to drop the truck off and the salter broke in half WTF.
So now all I have is an LCC sprayer because I haven't been able to replace the wings on the V plow yet lol
This is a rough winter...


----------



## MPM

Its no vbox but i have a western 1000 im not using if you need to spread salt.


----------



## Lightningllc

Cole I still have the 6' snow-ex


----------



## kg26

moosey;1747604 said:


> Anybody in bloomfield hills/west bloomfield area. Got 24 residentials to do. Truck broke down. Call 2483903182


 I've got a great mechanic who is fast and fair who can get you rolling again. Let me know if you'd like his info.


----------



## firelwn82

A buddy of mine totaled his wide out yesterday. He found a 2 year old plow side only. The guy is asking 4300. Is this a decent deal or what would be reasonable?


----------



## terrapro

MPM;1748508 said:


> Its no vbox but i have a western 1000 im not using if you need to spread salt.





Lightningllc;1748510 said:


> Cole I still have the 6' snow-ex


Well unfortunately why I don't already have a new one is I need to get paid so I can get one lol
As soon as I can do some collections I will be in the market payup


----------



## Green Glacier

terrapro;1748571 said:


> Well unfortunately why I don't already have a new one is I need to get paid so I can get one lol
> As soon as I can do some collections I will be in the market payup


Cole I have a 10 ft steel needs engine I was going to scrap


----------



## Mark Oomkes

You guys are awesome. 

And I'm tired.


----------



## GreenAcresFert

Cole, 
I have a 5-6 year old electric salt dog 2 yard. It worked a couple years ago last I used it. You can take it and pay later if it helps. I hate to see somebody go without making money. Don't know you at all other then on here, but you seem like a good guy, let me know if I can help. We worked to hard this winter to let lose any money.


----------



## GreenAcresFert

Mark Oomkes;1748652 said:


> You guys are awesome.
> 
> And I'm tired.


I had one of my drivers say at the beginning of the year... "I hope it snows it's ass off this year, like Grand Rapids snow."
I wanna slap him right now.


----------



## Lightningllc

For years I said I hate winter.

I'm so used to a schedule in summer knowing what to do and how to get it done. 

This winter sucks a*s, I'm so over it, I think it would be better if there wasn't a salt shortage and prices were normal, these salt prices are getting outta hand, $160 to $200 a ton for direct ship and now diesel fuel is gonna hit $4.50 a gallon. 

Rant over, that is all


----------



## Mark Oomkes

GreenAcresFert;1748658 said:


> I had one of my drivers say at the beginning of the year... "I hope it snows it's ass off this year, like Grand Rapids snow."
> I wanna slap him right now.


Slap him for me too. lol

I'm sick of "Grand Rapids" snow.

I used to love winter. Not so sure anymore.


----------



## terrapro

GreenAcresFert;1748656 said:


> Cole,
> I have a 5-6 year old electric salt dog 2 yard. It worked a couple years ago last I used it. You can take it and pay later if it helps. I hate to see somebody go without making money. Don't know you at all other then on here, but you seem like a good guy, let me know if I can help. We worked to hard this winter to let lose any money.


Thank you for the offer, I pm'd you. And thank you all


----------



## MPM

terrapro;1748685 said:


> Thank you for the offer, I pm'd you. And thank you all


If the salt dogg doesnt work out you can borrow the 1000 for the rest of the season. Like Green said after the beating we have all taken this winter i hate to see anyone lose money.


----------



## procut

Nice to see guys helping each other out!


----------



## hobbyjeep

Controller Question - Last snow my Western controller stopped working - need to replace it and going to a hand held unit. So, has anyone had any experience with the "knock-off" types sold by Angelo's supply or others? What do you suggest... and where is best place to order/buy.

thanks


----------



## Strictly Snow

hobbyjeep;1748766 said:


> Controller Question - Last snow my Western controller stopped working - need to replace it and going to a hand held unit. So, has anyone had any experience with the "knock-off" types sold by Angelo's supply or others? What do you suggest... and where is best place to order/buy.
> 
> thanks


If you buy the fisher brand it's cheaper than the western brand but work the same.


----------



## GreenAcresFert

terrapro;1748685 said:


> Thank you for the offer, I pm'd you. And thank you all


Shoot me a txt. Don't know how to check pm on the phone. 
734-320-3322


----------



## alternative

Lightningllc;1748662 said:


> For years I said I hate winter.
> 
> I'm so used to a schedule in summer knowing what to do and how to get it done.
> 
> This winter sucks a*s, I'm so over it, I think it would be better if there wasn't a salt shortage and prices were normal, these salt prices are getting outta hand, $160 to $200 a ton for direct ship and now diesel fuel is gonna hit $4.50 a gallon.
> 
> Rant over, that is all


I agree...The diesel increase is insane... a .70 jump in 2 days Wtf. 
Like it hasn't been high enough for the last few years...


----------



## magnatrac

alternative;1748803 said:


> I agree...The diesel increase is insane... a .70 jump in 2 days Wtf.
> Like it hasn't been high enough for the last few years...


I know that fuel has gone up but .70 that's a lot. What are you guys paying ? Is there salt in diesel fuel now ? I filled up yesterday day in lake Orion for 3.72. I think propane is still worse and my house is heated with that. I think I'm tired of winter ,when is spring going to show up ???


----------



## donleybrent

I agree my last propane fill up was over $1000 and that's for just over 2 weeks worth. I get to look forward to about $1000 every 2 weeks until this cold weather has passed. So I'm super glad we are plowing and salting like crazy to help pay my propane bills. Lol


----------



## Lightningllc

Diesel is on the rise because of the need to make propane and natural gas I hear.

http://m.clickondetroit.com/news/Sa...ns/-/16732600/24337656/-/15bku60/-/index.html


----------



## Bigrd1

hobbyjeep;1748766 said:


> Controller Question - Last snow my Western controller stopped working - need to replace it and going to a hand held unit. So, has anyone had any experience with the "knock-off" types sold by Angelo's supply or others? What do you suggest... and where is best place to order/buy.
> 
> thanks


I haven't used a knock off one at all, but i use a fisher handheld and love it. Last time I was at angelos and asked the guy that worked there he said that the knock off ones that they have are garbage and to just spend the extra money and get a quality stock one.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Hey guys. I jumped over here from the Chicagoland thread. I am wondering if anyone is around the Three Rivers, MI area? Specifically near M60 and M40 area? If anyone is adound that area, PM me. I am looking to have someone plow open an access road for me. Obviously I will pay you. Think I would prefer someone with a vplow. Road has some snow built up and I need to get thru. I can give detail when we chat.

Thanks, Ryan


----------



## kg26

If you think the cost of fuel is something now wait until summer. The cost of energy is going up. I read in the paper DTE gets to back charge millions of customers. What this means you February, March bill is going to be higher because they didn't charge you enough in December... Really?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

I really wish that stupid Lake west of me would freeze.


----------



## grassmaster06

If anyone needs a western v plow controller I have one,it has the round style plug on it.I think angelos sell an adapter plug so it will fit a sqaure plug syle.75$ to whoever can use it ,and its in great shape


----------



## TheXpress2002

Mark Oomkes;1749166 said:


> I really wish that stupid Lake west of me would freeze.


it's getting close


----------



## redskinsfan34

What are you thinking about tomorrow night Ryan?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

TheXpress2002;1749236 said:


> it's getting close


Not close enough. These nuisance 1 to 2 inch snow falls are getting annoying,if it's going to snow give a 6 inches at a time or more.


----------



## stanky

HEY HAPPY BIRTHDAY TCLA.BIG JIM. YOUR GOING TO CATCH UP TO ME IF YOUR NOT CAREFUL !!!! Love ya my brother wish for many,many more!!!!
Mark.


----------



## caitlyncllc

Mr. Ryan - just curious if there are any dates your watching in the extended forecast? I know you said the middle of the month was gonna be bad.... looks like this coming week is kinda quiet?

Eating breakfast with the sun on myback,that's nice.


----------



## redskinsfan34

caitlyncllc;1749381 said:


> Eating breakfast with the sun on myback,that's nice.


Sounds real good Mark.


----------



## kg26

Any one know where I can get a new pull Händel for a snow blower, my old cord is beginning to fray in the middle.


----------



## gunsworth

kg26;1749517 said:


> Any one know where I can get a new pull Händel for a snow blower, my old cord is beginning to fray in the middle.


Home depot has some cheap looking cords with handles. I got new rope that is like factory from mr mower at like 12 and greenfield. Reused old handle on my toros


----------



## boss75

kg26;1749517 said:


> Any one know where I can get a new pull Händel for a snow blower, my old cord is beginning to fray in the middle.


Check with Burt at A&E Mower on Delemere, just south of 14, he can get you going.


----------



## kg26

boss75;1749555 said:


> Check with Burt at A&E Mower on Delemere, just south of 14, he can get you going.


Thank you.


----------



## boss75

Chuck says 1-2 late Saturday early Sunday as of 4pm.


----------



## boss75

stanky;1749267 said:


> HEY HAPPY BIRTHDAY TCLA.BIG JIM. YOUR GOING TO CATCH UP TO ME IF YOUR NOT CAREFUL !!!! Love ya my brother wish for many,many more!!!!
> Mark.


Hey Jim, happy B day, its also mine today. What is it 39 today? Thanks Jerry.


----------



## terrapro

boss75;1749670 said:


> Hey Jim, happy B day, its also mine today. What is it 39 today? Thanks Jerry.


Happy birthday guys!

Has anyone talked to Michigan Chloride Sales yet this year? My phone is downloading and updating for like the last 3 hours so I can't use it.
Just wondering what the price is on 8000-10000gal? I am trying to convince my supplier to get another tank so we don't run out of LCC also and he is sitting on his hands with it


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Well ****, just heard second hand through my contact at the hospital we plow who got the call directly from Verplanks (NASC and Morton distributor) that Michigan has exercised its right of eminent domain over remaining stockpiles in the state. I have no idea if this means even prepaid stockpiles or what. I haven't received a call back from my supplier yet. 

If all the stockpiles are gone, I will be investing in another tank immediately. 

Update, apparently Morton was not able to fulfill a muni's order which then set off a bank run type scenario. As of now, I am thankful, very thankful that I received 2 loads today. My supplier was going to get every truck possible loaded tomorrow for delivery, but NASC told them it wasn't happening. 

So, here we go again. Fuel prices are skyrocketing and next year salt prices will be astronomical. Availability will probably suck as well. 

Justin, did you take that job? Who can I call for the interview? lol


----------



## kg26

gunsworth;1749546 said:


> Home depot has some cheap looking cords with handles. I got new rope that is like factory from mr mower at like 12 and greenfield. Reused old handle on my toros


How much was it?


----------



## terrapro

Mark Oomkes;1749787 said:


> Well ****, just heard second hand through my contact at the hospital we plow who got the call directly from Verplanks (NASC and Morton distributor) that Michigan has exercised its right of eminent domain over remaining stockpiles in the state. I have no idea if this means even prepaid stockpiles or what. I haven't received a call back from my supplier yet.
> 
> If all the stockpiles are gone, I will be investing in another tank immediately.
> 
> Update, apparently Morton was not able to fulfill a muni's order which then set off a bank run type scenario. As of now, I am thankful, very thankful that I received 2 loads today. My supplier was going to get every truck possible loaded tomorrow for delivery, but NASC told them it wasn't happening.
> 
> So, here we go again. Fuel prices are skyrocketing and next year salt prices will be astronomical. Availability will probably suck as well.
> 
> Justin, did you take that job? Who can I call for the interview? lol


That is what I heard a month ago. We need a couple weeks with no action at all to get things back in line. It's February now, I have a feeling perspectives are going to change going towards March.


----------



## moosey

Hey Guys, My buddy has a Saltdogg vbox spreader for sale. I posted it in for sale section but link is attached.

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?p=1749831#post1749831


----------



## Lightningllc

Mark Oomkes;1749787 said:


> Well ****, just heard second hand through my contact at the hospital we plow who got the call directly from Verplanks (NASC and Morton distributor) that Michigan has exercised its right of eminent domain over remaining stockpiles in the state. I have no idea if this means even prepaid stockpiles or what. I haven't received a call back from my supplier yet.
> 
> If all the stockpiles are gone, I will be investing in another tank immediately.
> 
> Update, apparently Morton was not able to fulfill a muni's order which then set off a bank run type scenario. As of now, I am thankful, very thankful that I received 2 loads today. My supplier was going to get every truck possible loaded tomorrow for delivery, but NASC told them it wasn't happening.
> 
> So, here we go again. Fuel prices are skyrocketing and next year salt prices will be astronomical. Availability will probably suck as well.
> 
> Justin, did you take that job? Who can I call for the interview? lol


Still working on it, Gonna be rough in the snow management world


----------



## Lightningllc

Go to the 3:50 min mark. This is funny


----------



## Mark Oomkes

terrapro;1749833 said:


> That is what I heard a month ago. We need a couple weeks with no action at all to get things back in line. It's February now, I have a feeling perspectives are going to change going towards March.


I realize that, but you have still been getting salt, correct?

As of now, anything through Morton (if they have any left) and NASC on this side of the state is locked up. AFAIK Cargil is out and have no idea about Detroit, but neither have a very large presence over here.

What one has in their bin is it. AT THIS TIME. Still hoping sanity returns on Monday. But I won't be holding my breath.

This is direct from NASC. Then through their depot. And distributors. Confirmed through a couple other sources.

Gotta go spray. And buy another tank on Monday.


----------



## terrapro

Yes we have been getting salt but it has been shipped in from other peoples stock piles. I was always under the impression that the **** has hit the fan lol


----------



## Plow-jeff

Coming down good in lansing. Coated


----------



## GreenAcresFert

Plow-jeff;1750456 said:


> Coming down good in lansing. Coated


Same in Chelsea


----------



## Lightningllc

Gosh make it stop. Finally feeling normal again. 



Wait what is normal. ????


----------



## stanky

Lightningllc;1750488 said:


> Gosh make it stop. Finally feeling normal again.
> 
> Wait what is normal. ????


"Being half broke !"


----------



## bln

Does anybody know of a good Boss dealer that can get me a wing for a VXT? Thanks, I already tried Weingartz and Bader and Sons.


----------



## RMGLawn

bln;1750506 said:


> Does anybody know of a good Boss dealer that can get me a wing for a VXT? Thanks, I already tried Weingartz and Bader and Sons.


Complete Hitch in Southgate. Call Jerry @ 734-285-4800


----------



## stanky

bln;1750506 said:


> Does anybody know of a good Boss dealer that can get me a wing for a VXT? Thanks, I already tried Weingartz and Bader and Sons.


Call mid-michigan equipment, they are the distributer for boss for the state,


----------



## redskinsfan34

Sun's out in Chelsea. Melted that little coating off.


----------



## terrapro

It started to cover over here in Howell then the sun poked out and melted everything.


----------



## Lightningllc

stanky;1750499 said:


> "Being half broke !"


This is how I feel


----------



## gunsworth

kg26;1749822 said:


> How much was it?


Dunno bought a bunch of other stuff too. Couldnt have been more than a few bucks


----------



## kg26

gunsworth;1750596 said:


> Dunno bought a bunch of other stuff too. Couldnt have been more than a few bucks


Thanks looks like we are not going to get much snow tonight ill just do it myself, I'm going up to home depot to get the rope. I figure no one can do it for cheaper than I can.


----------



## gunsworth

kg26;1750687 said:


> Thanks looks like we are not going to get much snow tonight ill just do it myself, I'm going up to home depot to get the rope. I figure no one can do it for cheaper than I can.


If you are replacing one on a toro id recommend getting the good twine. Its a pain to replace and tge home depot stuff wont last very long


----------



## eatonpaving

Mark Oomkes;1750336 said:


> I realize that, but you have still been getting salt, correct?
> 
> As of now, anything through Morton (if they have any left) and NASC on this side of the state is locked up. AFAIK Cargil is out and have no idea about Detroit, but neither have a very large presence over here.
> 
> What one has in their bin is it. AT THIS TIME. Still hoping sanity returns on Monday. But I won't be holding my breath.
> 
> This is direct from NASC. Then through their depot. And distributors. Confirmed through a couple other sources.
> 
> Gotta go spray. And buy another tank on Monday.


morton is not locked....


----------



## gunsworth

eatonpaving;1750698 said:


> morton is not locked....


Just spoke with my guys and they have no concerns over keeping me stocked the rest of the season


----------



## grassmaster06

Care free landscape supply in Trenton is charging $220 per yard and another supplier a few miles away has the same type of operation and is at $ 95 per yard .these guys downriver are something else ,always looking the next get rich quick scheme


----------



## branhamt

grassmaster06;1750710 said:


> Care free landscape supply in Trenton is charging $220 per yard and another supplier a few miles away has the same type of operation and is at $ 95 per yard .these guys downriver are something else ,always looking the next get rich quick scheme


 Would this be at Allen and Pennsylvania?

Green Thumb Lawn Service


----------



## stanky

Lightningllc;1750557 said:


> This is how I feel


Thats great,but come on its not that bad !!!


----------



## Boomer123

Weingartz is totally out of bagged Hot Pink Ice Melter and they said they don't expect to get anymore this season.


----------



## Reliablesnow

Webers landscape at 9/Hilton in ferndale is in good supply. $160 for bulk


----------



## Lightningllc

kg26;1750687 said:


> Thanks looks like we are not going to get much snow tonight ill just do it myself, I'm going up to home depot to get the rope. I figure no one can do it for cheaper than I can.


Spoke to soon. Covered in Brighton


----------



## redskinsfan34

Dexter untreated surfaces covered over lightly. I'd love to have a weekend off. Doesn't look like it's happening.


----------



## terrapro

Yep. NOAA bumped the totals up to 1-2" now, I guess we will see.


----------



## wondo

Sure hope I like the Goodyear duratracs them biscuits weren't cheap lol


----------



## svc turf

Where is xpress when we need him! I can't trust NOAA anymore.....we're spoiled


----------



## redskinsfan34

He's teaching us a lesson


----------



## Boomer123

svc turf;1750931 said:


> Where is xpress when we need him! I can't trust NOAA anymore.....we're spoiled


 I know NOAA is over using the light snow a little hard.

"LIGHT SNOW UNTIL AROUND MIDNIGHT...THEN A CHANCE OF
LIGHT SNOW UNTIL 3 AM...THEN LIGHT SNOW LIKELY. ACCUMULATIONS
AROUND AN INCH."


----------



## Plow-jeff

Covered in lansing again. Should be done around 11. So much for a weekend off!


----------



## GreenAcresFert

wondo;1750930 said:


> Sure hope I like the Goodyear duratracs them biscuits weren't cheap lol


I put those on 2 of my trucks in the fall. So far so good.


----------



## magnatrac

I'm just glad to get a day off to play outside with my kids. I feel so bad when I get home and my son wants to go out and play in the snow and I want nothing to do with snow at that point. I loaded my salt for tonight and then came home and the sun was out for a bit. It was actually nice out there today. My daughter who is almost 2 loved going for a ride on the kitty cat. She was so mad when I parked it she had a fit when it was time to go inside. All in all a good day so I dont care it we get some more snow tonight !


----------



## gunsworth

Nothing here in southfield/bham area


----------



## GreenAcresFert

Radar looks empty right now. Hopefully stays that way. Get a light salting


----------



## thandrinos

wondo;1750930 said:


> Sure hope I like the Goodyear duratracs them biscuits weren't cheap lol


Mixed feelings so far.. Had the walmart goodyear wrangler on my salt truck and 2 wore out at 50,000 and the other two are still on the front and have 65,000 on them the new dura tracs I bought In June are half wore out...


----------



## kg26

gunsworth;1750695 said:


> If you are replacing one on a toro id recommend getting the good twine. Its a pain to replace and the home depot stuff wont last very long


I did, I bought Diamond braid poly cord and its is the same width, and length as the OEM Cord. Oh wait just read the back says made in China.


----------



## redskinsfan34

It just moved out of Dexter. Under half an inch down. I'll have a beer!


----------



## GreenAcresFert

redskinsfan34;1751047 said:


> It just moved out of Dexter. Under half an inch down. I'll have a beer!


That's what I'm doing in Chelsea... Salt run at 3


----------



## moosey

Having some much deserved Drinks with the wife n friends at the bar. You guys that gotta go salt. Be Careful.


----------



## goinggreen

Is there anyone here using the Boss VBX hopper spreader?


----------



## Plow-jeff

Coming down good in lansing again. Bout half inch as of now


----------



## TheXpress2002

well this sucks


----------



## Mark Oomkes

TheXpress2002;1751501 said:


> well this sucks


You too, eh?


----------



## alternative

TheXpress2002;1751501 said:


> well this sucks


Yea --it's coming down real fast on the Eastside covering up everything


----------



## CSC Contracting

TheXpress2002;1751501 said:


> well this sucks


Yes it does.


----------



## redskinsfan34

One inch total down in Dexter. It can stop now.


----------



## donleybrent

goinggreen;1751407 said:


> Is there anyone here using the Boss VBX hopper spreader?


I have a couple of them and LOVE them


----------



## redskinsfan34

It seems to finally be moving out of Dexter. Just a hair under 2" down. Here we go. Be safe boys.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Well crap again.

I knew it was bound to happen, just lost reverse at least 139k on my truck. Been shuddering off and on since new.

Just wish I could have finished the church I was plowing.


----------



## PlowingMI

Can anybody tell me what is happening in Sterling Heights?


----------



## terrapro

It seems to be over here, just a hair over 1"...so just enough where you can't burn it off


----------



## artans

Can anyone give us Northern guys a heads up on the snow amounts for Troy & Sterling Heights? Thanks.


----------



## wondo

Just over an inch in Southfield. Cars were starting to pull into my lots so I just salted heavy. Sun is out now should help a ton... Pun very much intended


----------



## alternative

artans;1751679 said:


> Can anyone give us Northern guys a heads up on the snow amounts for Troy & Sterling Heights? Thanks.


1" and sun is out...


----------



## artans

alternative;1751781 said:


> 1" and sun is out...


Thank you for the heads up!


----------



## goinggreen

donleybrent;1751532 said:


> I have a couple of them and LOVE them


Have you ever had any problems with them. Do you think i would be able to put one in a short bed truck? I know there an 8ft unit.


----------



## donleybrent

goinggreen;1752026 said:


> Have you ever had any problems with them. Do you think i would be able to put one in a short bed truck? I know there an 8ft unit.


No problems EVER! One of mine is in a short bed and fits great. No extra room in the bed except for shovel and salt bucket though.


----------



## First Responder

Is there a full moon coming soon? People were so freaking Horrible today. I have finally came to a conclusion, I DETEST "day time plowing"!


----------



## alpha01

Hey guys, im looking for a mini skid steer to rent for the day and cant find an equiptment rental place in my area. Anybody know of one that carries one?


----------



## ProperLandscape

Try Utica RentAll on VanDyke south of M59.


----------



## Bigrd1

alpha01;1752945 said:


> Hey guys, im looking for a mini skid steer to rent for the day and cant find an equiptment rental place in my area. Anybody know of one that carries one?


If you're looking for something the size of a dingo Rochester rental has one as well as chets.


----------



## alpha01

Bigrd1;1752972 said:


> If you're looking for something the size of a dingo Rochester rental has one as well as chets.


I wish i could use a dingo but it wont pull iced out trampeled snow. Doing doing code enforcement sidewalk shoveling for a municipal. Fml.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

eatonpaving;1750698 said:


> morton is not locked....


My supplier was surprised to hear that.

Anyways, after thinking about it and talking with my supplier, some clarification is in order.

Basically this was a knee-jerk panic reaction. Was it necessary? Possibly. Since it was over a weekend, I am thinking they could have used a little (lot) more common sense before doing this.

Here is what happened, some facts some conjecture. Logical conjecture.

When the county that ordered from Morton could not get their order filled, and they called other muni's to ask\check\whatever they said, those muni's made an immediate call to Morton and\or NASC to either check the supply or order more to fill their bins. NASC did not know exactly how much was on the dock, on the road, invoiced, etc so THEY shut down the contractors. The state of MI did *NOT* exercise eminent domain. My apologies for stating that.

So they needed to determine what was left of their inventory, what was on the road, etc which could and should have been done over the weekend instead of panicking everyone. But hey, I'm sure they slept well while us contractors were trying to determine what the heck we are going to do for the rest of winter. Good thinking.

Anyways, no news as of this AM. My supplier told me there is a 50/50 chance sanity will return today. I will not be holding my breath. But I _will_ be praying.

FWIW: in order for the state to exercise eminent domain, they must first declare a state of emergency and there must be an amount of time between the declaration and it going into effect. Hopefully this clears up any future rumors--myself included.


----------



## terrapro

I am surprised at how many guys were not out this morning. I know salt is tight right now but we got a new coating last night on top of the refreeze from the melting yesterday. I was spraying all morning so I didn't need to top off until around 8am and I was only the 4th guy in since they opened at 4 in the morning.


----------



## Boomer123

First Responder;1752680 said:


> Is there a full moon coming soon? People were so freaking Horrible today. I have finally came to a conclusion, I DETEST "day time plowing"!


 I know right, people flying down subdivision roads coming out of the woodwork. 
I always take a double check before backing out and still there's that one that flies bye out of know where.


----------



## moosey

Looking for a Truck w/Plow for less then $4500. Lot truck. Let me know here if u know of anything. thanks


----------



## TheXpress2002

Weak clipper comes through on Thursday bringing maybe 1 to 2 inches at most. A stronger clipper comes through over the weekend which may produce several inches of snow. Next week there looks to be a 72 hour period of temperatures in the mid 40s then we fall back down to reality. I then I honestly think all hell breaks loose again after that point.


----------



## Lightningllc

TheXpress2002;1753170 said:


> Weak clipper comes through on Thursday bringing maybe 1 to 2 inches at most. A stronger clipper comes through over the weekend which may produce several inches of snow. Next week there looks to be a 72 hour period of temperatures in the mid 40s then we fall back down to reality. I then I honestly think all hell breaks loose again after that point.


Thanks. I'm all set for winter just got 4 loads of salt for real cheap. Purple salt. I'm jumping up and down!!!! Thank god for a friends pole barn. It's full


----------



## RMGLawn

Lightningllc;1753178 said:


> Thanks. I'm all set for winter just got 4 loads of salt for real cheap. Purple salt. I'm jumping up and down!!!! Thank god for a friends pole barn. It's full


Purple?? Never seen purple, we have dark blue and green right now


----------



## Lightningllc

RMGLawn;1753181 said:


> Purple?? Never seen purple, we have dark blue and green right now


Dark blue almost purple. I hear it's from Morton, the supplier has 2500 ton left and is selling it because he doesn't want to sit on it all summer. I could only get 4 loads.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Lightningllc;1753213 said:


> Dark blue almost purple. I hear it's from Morton, the supplier has 2500 ton left and is selling it because he doesn't want to sit on it all summer. I could only get 4 loads.


Shoot, I'll take 4 loads.


----------



## terrapro

Lightningllc;1753213 said:


> Dark blue almost purple. I hear it's from Morton, the supplier has 2500 ton left and is selling it because he doesn't want to sit on it all summer. I could only get 4 loads.





Mark Oomkes;1753228 said:


> Shoot, I'll take 4 loads.


No kidding! Where do I sign up?


----------



## kg26

Boomer123;1753056 said:


> I know right, people flying down subdivision roads coming out of the woodwork.
> I always take a double check before backing out and still there's that one that flies bye out of know where.


That's worse then having to move your truck because people insist on driving down the road you are working on.


----------



## Lightningllc

I did work for a large company last summer, they have 8 buildings that hold salt, I called a favor in and got lucky. 

I'm getting p/m messages. Sorry guys makes friends with your competition sometimes they help you out.


----------



## PlowingMI

Lightningllc;1753398 said:


> I did work for a large company last summer, they have 8 buildings that hold salt, I called a favor in and got lucky.
> 
> I'm getting p/m messages. Sorry guys makes friends with your competition sometimes they help you out.


Will you be my friend?? 
I will take as much as I can get.

Lol


----------



## Lightningllc

PlowingMI;1753426 said:


> Will you be my friend??
> I will take as much as I can get.
> 
> Lol


Sure in April I'll give you what I have left over.


----------



## Boomer123

kg26;1753285 said:


> That's worse then having to move your truck because people insist on driving down the road you are working on.


Yes some roads and some people get out of my way. They actually wave and are thankful that I'm there while others take up the whole road and consider plow trucks to be a nuisance.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Lightningllc;1753398 said:


> I did work for a large company last summer, they have 8 buildings that hold salt, I called a favor in and got lucky.
> 
> I'm getting p/m messages. Sorry guys makes friends with your competition sometimes they help you out.


Good for you Justin, I was just messing with you.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

For my favorite weather forecaster:






(sorry, couldn't get the youtube link fast enough to text you before my meeting)


----------



## Lightningllc

Mark Oomkes;1753655 said:


> Good for you Justin, I was just messing with you.


You got the liquid market over there. MCS is right down the street, I wish I still had my setup going, next year the tanks will be setup and filled at the beginning of season and the 500 gallon setup will be in a truck.


----------



## Frankland

Does anyone have an extra western straight blade controller that they want to sell?


----------



## Milwaukee

Frankland;1753992 said:


> Does anyone have an extra western straight blade controller that they want to sell?


Fisher one should work I'm sure.


----------



## alpha01

Frankland;1753992 said:


> Does anyone have an extra western straight blade controller that they want to sell?


I have an extra joystick controller im willing to part with.


----------



## somervillelawn

Anybody else have customers freaking out after receiving January bills? 

I also had two calls from commercial property managers who said they were looking for quotes because they couldn't afford their current provider after last month. They were less than thrilled when my quotes were higher than what they currently pay


----------



## Summerlawn

Do they think if they hire you, it will snow less?


----------



## somervillelawn

They were hoping to get a lower per push rate. If I add work this late in the season it's going to be at a premium.


----------



## Lightningllc

I got a call from a commercial property by the one I have serviced for almost 10 years, They called my cell phone and continued to say to me, We have watched your company for sometime and you guys are very professional can you come across the street and give us a price next time your out. Ok I said its the end of January why are you looking now, Well our plow guy is very expensive, So I went by and gave them a quote, They told me I was double of what they are paying, But our guy sucks and never shows up.

Well I wonder is they are even paying him???


----------



## TheXpress2002

update regarding this weekend... There is growing potential for a major storm to develop and stall out over the top of us late this weekend. If this does come to be we could see a solid 8 + event

Still seeing a few day warm up next week.

Then also after that warm up do expect a large system to bring back the cold and snowy condition


----------



## gunsworth

somervillelawn;1754357 said:


> Anybody else have customers freaking out after receiving January bills?
> 
> I also had two calls from commercial property managers who said they were looking for quotes because they couldn't afford their current provider after last month. They were less than thrilled when my quotes were higher than what they currently pay


a lot of people will be seeking new providers next year. Either for their guy not showing up, or couldnt afford their bills. We need to remember this season and how much of a ***** it was. Stick to your guns guys, price accordingly. We are in this to make a living, not get the most accounts. Enough of the lowball****


----------



## P&M Landscaping

gunsworth;1754464 said:


> a lot of people will be seeking new providers next year. Either for their guy not showing up, or couldnt afford their bills. We need to remember this season and how much of a ***** it was. Stick to your guns guys, price accordingly. We are in this to make a living, not get the most accounts. Enough of the lowball****


I have had good luck so far this season by billing at the middle and the end of the month. It is a little more work sending out invoice twice, but it keeps customers from getting smacked with massive bills, and helps keep the cash flow rolling...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

TheXpress2002;1754431 said:


> update regarding this weekend... There is growing potential for a major storm to develop and stall out over the top of us late this weekend. If this does come to be we could see a solid 8 + event
> 
> Still seeing a few day warm up next week.
> 
> Then also after that warm up do expect a large system to bring back the cold and snowy condition


Have I ever told you how much I love you? :laughing:


----------



## Lightningllc

Mark Oomkes;1754562 said:


> Have I ever told you how much I love you? :laughing:


Bet your so excited about 8 inchesThumbs UpThumbs Up


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Lightningllc;1754618 said:


> Bet your so excited about 8 inchesThumbs UpThumbs Up


Pretty sure I don't want to be your friend anymore. :laughing:


----------



## bln

Ryan, any chance this only effects Grand Rapids.


----------



## Lightningllc

Mark Oomkes;1754635 said:


> Pretty sure I don't want to be your friend anymore. :laughing:


Much love mark. Hopefully you are spared on this one, you guys need a break.


----------



## redskinsfan34

TheXpress2002;1754431 said:


> update regarding this weekend... There is growing potential for a major storm to develop and stall out over the top of us late this weekend. If this does come to be we could see a solid 8 + event
> 
> Still seeing a few day warm up next week.
> 
> Then also after that warm up do expect a large system to bring back the cold and snowy condition


Thanks for the update Ryan. Any new thoughts on Thursday into Friday?


----------



## TheXpress2002

redskinsfan34;1754659 said:


> Thanks for the update Ryan. Any new thoughts on Thursday into Friday?


Inch....2 at most


----------



## redskinsfan34

TheXpress2002;1754666 said:


> Inch....2 at most


Thank you sir. :salute:


----------



## Do It All Do It Right

Nice the 8+ will put us on the second snowiest winter on record. Lets. Keep on breaking records it's so much fun.


----------



## moosey

I found my new rig.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Lightningllc;1754654 said:


> Much love mark. Hopefully you are spared on this one, you guys need a break.


Why stop now?

We're only a little over 90" right now.


----------



## grassmaster06

I lost an account today because they bought their own truck.they said our service was great but not cost effective over a 1995 f250 plow truck for$ 4000,at least he still wats us for the summer still ,I guess?


----------



## procut

grassmaster06;1754768 said:


> I lost an account today because they bought their own truck.they said our service was great but not cost effective over a 1995 f250 plow truck for$ 4000,at least he still wats us for the summer still ,I guess?


I think we're going to start seeing a lot of people exploring other alternatives after some of the bills they're seeing...


----------



## procut

^ whether it be buying there own equipment, doing walks themselves, cutting back on salt, increasing trigger amounts or just price shopping and trying to find someone who will do it for less.


----------



## Plow Dude

I'm in New Jersey for a funeral and they are calling for up to a foot here starting tomorrow night. it pisses me off because I can't even leave the state for two days without worrying if it is going to snow, which of course it is now, and I may be stuck here of all things


----------



## Lightningllc

Plow Dude;1754919 said:


> I'm in New Jersey for a funeral and they are calling for up to a foot here starting tomorrow night. it pisses me off because I can't even leave the state for two days without worrying if it is going to snow, which of course it is now, and I may be stuck here of all things


One word. Suburban.

Enterprise rent a car, One day drive


----------



## First Responder

TheXpress2002;1754431 said:


> update regarding this weekend... There is growing potential for a major storm to develop and stall out over the top of us late this weekend. If this does come to be we could see a solid 8 + event
> 
> Still seeing a few day warm up next week.
> 
> Then also after that warm up do expect a large system to bring back the cold and snowy condition


Thanks as always and much appreciated!!


----------



## WMHLC

Mark Oomkes;1754738 said:


> Why stop now?
> 
> We're othey a little over 90" right now.


I don't trust that number I swear by the airport they don't get very much. They have walker at 120 inches, Holland 115, and Wyoming at 76, grandville 95. I know lake effects band can dump in certain areas but walker can't have more than Holland.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

WMHLC;1754956 said:


> I don't trust that number I swear by the airport they don't get very much. They have walker at 120 inches, Holland 115, and Wyoming at 76, grandville 95. I know lake effects band can dump in certain areas but walker can't have more than Holland.


Or Wyoming at 76, but on the border with Grandville? I'd say some spotters need new tape measures.

You're right, no way Walker has had more than Holland. Some spots in Holland had 10" just Sunday.

So if you want to be technical, but I was just going by the "official" measurement.


----------



## eatonpaving

*mini skidsteer*

i kinda need a skid loader for some piles and my asphalt work in the summer, hows the little skids work, anybody use one...i found a few on craigslist. any input would be great...


----------



## magnatrac

How little is little. I would atleast get a mid size frame skid. They are easy to move around and still capable of bigger jobs. I have had 2 new hollands a ls160 and l175. Both the same size machine but the new one is much more capable. It really depends on what you plan to do with it. What ever you do find a size you like and get as much h.p. you can find. You never know what jobs you'll find to do with it. A skid steer is like a cordless drill,everyone should have one !


----------



## eatonpaving

magnatrac;1755110 said:


> How little is little. I would atleast get a mid size frame skid. They are easy to move around and still capable of bigger jobs. I have had 2 new hollands a ls160 and l175. Both the same size machine but the new one is much more capable. It really depends on what you plan to do with it. What ever you do find a size you like and get as much h.p. you can find. You never know what jobs you'll find to do with it. A skid steer is like a cordless drill,everyone should have one !


found a case 1845 in novi going in the morning to look....the small one was a s70 bobcat but its to small....i had a new 1845 years ago and loved it....


----------



## magnatrac

That's a perfect size machine small enough to fit in a tight place but can still pick up a decent weight.


----------



## hogggman

I have a case 60 xt which replaced the 1845 and it's plenty for what I need it has plowed a lot of snow with an 8' pusher with no problems. Just used it today to move a bunch of snow around my yard.


----------



## GreenAcresFert

I'm starting to pick up more work. Pricing fairly high and getting them. May as well make as much as we can while we can.


----------



## flykelley

TheXpress2002;1753170 said:


> Weak clipper comes through on Thursday bringing maybe 1 to 2 inches at most. A stronger clipper comes through over the weekend which may produce several inches of snow. Next week there looks to be a 72 hour period of temperatures in the mid 40s then we fall back down to reality. I then I honestly think all hell breaks loose again after that point.


Ryan
Just keep the temps above 20 and the snowfall two inches per event please! I'm thinking everyone is getting a bit wore out from all the heavy snow and the cold.

Mike


----------



## Mark Oomkes

flykelley;1755696 said:


> Ryan
> Just keep the temps above 20 and the snowfall two inches per event please! I'm thinking everyone is getting a bit wore out from all the heavy snow and the cold.
> 
> Mike


No way, I am way more than past 2" snowfalls. I would much, much rather have 2 10" snowfalls vs 10 2" snowfalls.

As for the cold? -11 by my shop this morning. Bring it on. The more the better. Because that way that stupid lake will freeze entirely and lake effect will be no more for me.


----------



## Lightningllc

Mark Oomkes;1755772 said:


> No way, I am way more than past 2" snowfalls. I would much, much rather have 2 10" snowfalls vs 10 2" snowfalls.
> 
> As for the cold? -11 by my shop this morning. Bring it on. The more the better. Because that way that stupid lake will freeze entirely and lake effect will be no more for me.


Is it true that when the big stupid lake is frozen that it will delay snow melt and make your spring start later.

I was talking to my dad about the winter of 78 and he said that spring thaw didn't happen until mid April.

We might be cutting by mid May if this is true.


----------



## Superior L & L

Lightningllc;1755795 said:


> Is it true that when the big stupid lake is frozen that it will delay snow melt and make your spring start later.
> 
> I was talking to my dad about the winter of 78 and he said that spring thaw didn't happen until mid April.
> 
> We might be cutting by mid May if this is true.


Justin, I hear your selling salt out of your yard, is that so ? $300 a yard is what I'm hearing


----------



## stanky

gunsworth;1754464 said:


> a lot of people will be seeking new providers next year. Either for their guy not showing up, or couldnt afford their bills. We need to remember this season and how much of a ***** it was. Stick to your guns guys, price accordingly. We are in this to make a living, not get the most accounts. Enough of the lowball****


10-4 spread the word


----------



## stanky

Superior L & L;1755805 said:


> Justin, I hear your selling salt out of your yard, is that so ? $300 a yard is what I'm hearing


----------



## Lightningllc

Superior L & L;1755805 said:


> Justin, I hear your selling salt out of your yard, is that so ? $300 a yard is what I'm hearing


I have it in a pole barn on a site. I might be selling salt if we don't get a salting soon


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Lightningllc;1755795 said:


> Is it true that when the big stupid lake is frozen that it will delay snow melt and make your spring start later.
> 
> I was talking to my dad about the winter of 78 and he said that spring thaw didn't happen until mid April.
> 
> We might be cutting by mid May if this is true.


I hope so. Maybe I can sleep for the month of April then.

I don't remember the spring of '78. I'll ask my dad.

It will definitely cool things off more than normal, that's a crapload of water to warm back up.


----------



## stanky

Lightningllc;1755795 said:


> Is it true that when the big stupid lake is frozen that it will delay snow melt and make your spring start later.
> 
> I was talking to my dad about the winter of 78 and he said that spring thaw didn't happen until mid April.
> 
> We might be cutting by mid May if this is true.


That year we had a storm with a foot of snow april 10th .thats why they changed our contracts to end on the 15th rather than april 1st. Alot of guys had already moved their equipment home,but we've still done better this year than 78 !!!


----------



## BossPlowGuy04

do you guys sign out equipment for your guys to use? Im trying to design a system to keep track of who is using what equipment so when it gets broke i know who was using it. If you guys have any examples and like to share id apericate it.


----------



## Strictly Snow

BossPlowGuy04;1755912 said:


> do you guys sign out equipment for your guys to use? Im trying to design a system to keep track of who is using what equipment so when it gets broke i know who was using it. If you guys have any examples and like to share id apericate it.


We use what we call an "accountability form" it is pre printed with spaces for cell # truck # blower# and driver and laborer. So when I send the guys out I write down all the equipment #s in the appropriate space so I know who has what and where.


----------



## donleybrent

BossPlowGuy04;1755912 said:


> do you guys sign out equipment for your guys to use? Im trying to design a system to keep track of who is using what equipment so when it gets broke i know who was using it. If you guys have any examples and like to share id apericate it.


My guys have daily time sheets to fill out with spaces on them for what pieces of equipment they used and for time in and time out. Helps for knowing hours on certain pieces for maintenance purposes as well.


----------



## Red Bull Junkie

Hey fellas,

Just wanted to tell you what happen to me last Wednesday morning at 5am downtown A2. I was at Beakes and Fifth to service a daycare center and my 2011 F-350 got jacked with me standing right next to it-along with the attached VXT and tailgate spreader.

I put her in park, jumped out and proceeded to walk towards the back of the truck when some A** clown jumped in and took off. Couldn't believe it. Also in the truck; my wallet, cell phone, ect.

I'm hoping you can learn from my mistake and I can prevent this from happening to another hard working guy or company.


----------



## Boomer123

Red Bull Junkie;1756061 said:


> Hey fellas,
> 
> Just wanted to tell you what happen to me last Wednesday morning at 5am downtown A2. I was at Beakes and Fifth to service a daycare center and my 2011 F-350 got jacked with me standing right next to it-along with the attached VXT and tailgate spreader.
> 
> I put her in park, jumped out and proceeded to walk towards the back of the truck when some A** clown jumped in and took off. Couldn't believe it. Also in the truck; my wallet, cell phone, ect.
> 
> I'm hoping you can learn from my mistake and I can prevent this from happening to another hard working guy or company.


That just the lowest form of a human being there is. I hope your truck shows up they probably just to it for a joy ride to get to their next location.


----------



## Lightningllc

Red Bull Junkie;1756061 said:


> Hey fellas,
> 
> Just wanted to tell you what happen to me last Wednesday morning at 5am downtown A2. I was at Beakes and Fifth to service a daycare center and my 2011 F-350 got jacked with me standing right next to it-along with the attached VXT and tailgate spreader.
> 
> I put her in park, jumped out and proceeded to walk towards the back of the truck when some A** clown jumped in and took off. Couldn't believe it. Also in the truck; my wallet, cell phone, ect.
> 
> I'm hoping you can learn from my mistake and I can prevent this from happening to another hard working guy or company.


Did they track your cell phone???


----------



## stanky

Has anyone of you guy's ever have an operator break one of your 14'Buyers loader scoopdog in two.broke right down the middle,a 2year old box. !!! :-(


----------



## Mark Oomkes

I need to get my CPL. Just have to finish school board and officer class obligations. 

FWIW, after the experience with my SaltDogg, I will never be purchasing another Buyer's product.


----------



## Superior L & L

stanky;1756114 said:


> Has anyone of you guy's ever have an operator break one of your 14'Buyers loader scoopdog in two.broke right down the middle,a 2year old box. !!! :-(


Just based on the year we have been having I think all our equipment has been pushed to the limits. That being said the salt dog pushers seamed to be not even close to the quality of other brands. I guess that's why they are $3000 and protechs are $5000 for similar sized products


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Superior L & L;1756140 said:


> Just based on the year we have been having I think all our equipment has been pushed to the limits. That being said the salt dog pushers seamed to be not even close to the quality of other brands. I guess that's why they are $3000 and protechs are $5000 for similar sized products


I've had some side panels pushed in on mine, and the obvious--new shoes and edges, paint job--but I'm going on 17 years on my ProTechs and have not made a single repair, other than those side panels.

I wish they would break, I need an excuse to buy an IST model.


----------



## Red Bull Junkie

Lightningllc;1756090 said:


> Did they track your cell phone???


I tried to track my phone about 30 minutes after the fact with no luck.......A detective called me yesterday and took all of my info so he could try (a whole week after the theft). He also assured me they were actively searching for the truck :laughing:


----------



## newhere

Red Bull Junkie;1756061 said:


> Hey fellas,
> 
> Just wanted to tell you what happen to me last Wednesday morning at 5am downtown A2. I was at Beakes and Fifth to service a daycare center and my 2011 F-350 got jacked with me standing right next to it-along with the attached VXT and tailgate spreader.
> 
> I put her in park, jumped out and proceeded to walk towards the back of the truck when some A** clown jumped in and took off. Couldn't believe it. Also in the truck; my wallet, cell phone, ect.
> 
> I'm hoping you can learn from my mistake and I can prevent this from happening to another hard working guy or company.


Why didn't you hop in the back of the truck? That's what I would have done, kicked out the back window and beat the guy senseless. Got be a fast thinker. Flight or fight at all times. I'm picking fight. Maybe I'm a nut job but every where I'm at I'm thinking about the worst case scenarios of what could happen from a gunman walking in a movie theater to a fight at a bar I've always got a plan.


----------



## Red Bull Junkie

newhere;1756216 said:


> Why didn't you hop in the back of the truck? That's what I would have done, kicked out the back window and beat the guy senseless. Got be a fast thinker. Flight or fight at all times. I'm picking fight. Maybe I'm a nut job but every where I'm at I'm thinking about the worst case scenarios of what could happen from a gunman walking in a movie theater to a fight at a bar I've always got a plan.


Buddy, I am only 5 years removed from the Marine Corps, And I was a Grunt with 
1/7 out of Twenty Nine Palms. I have two tours to Iraq under my belt. Believe me, if I had been able to jump in the back of the truck I would have......and I would argue that my situational awareness is better than most. Sometimes you just get caught with your pants down.


----------



## Superior L & L

Screw that. Guy could have been on crack or carrying. Let them take the truck. While it sucks, no truck is worth getting hurt or killed over


----------



## alternative

Superior L & L;1756230 said:


> Screw that. Guy could have been on crack or carrying. Let them take the truck. While it sucks, no truck is worth getting hurt or killed over


exactly what insurance is for


----------



## Lightningllc

Only one problem, trying to find a replacement truck, not a big selection out there.


----------



## MPM

I know some insurance companies will fight a claim if the key was in the vehicle no matter the circumstance.


----------



## caitlyncllc

Red Bull Junkie;1756228 said:


> Buddy, I am only 5 years removed from the Marine Corps, And I was a Grunt with
> 1/7 out of Twenty Nine Palms. I have two tours to Iraq under my belt. Believe me, if I had been able to jump in the back of the truck I would have......and I would argue that my situational awareness is better than most. Sometimes you just get caught with your pants down.


Thank you for your service and your sacrifice. I apperciate the opportunities it gives me and my family. 
Even the free speach is great - the opportunity to say stupid things.....


----------



## Plow-jeff

Red Bull Junkie;1756228 said:


> Buddy, I am only 5 years removed from the Marine Corps, And I was a Grunt with
> 1/7 out of Twenty Nine Palms. I have two tours to Iraq under my belt. Believe me, if I had been able to jump in the back of the truck I would have......and I would argue that my situational awareness is better than most. Sometimes you just get caught with your pants down.


I thank you for your service. Means the world to me and my family. Sorry about the truck, hope better luck comes your way.


----------



## zags

Red Bull Junkie;1756061 said:


> Hey fellas,
> 
> Just wanted to tell you what happen to me last Wednesday morning at 5am downtown A2. I was at Beakes and Fifth to service a daycare center and my 2011 F-350 got jacked with me standing right next to it-along with the attached VXT and tailgate spreader.
> 
> I put her in park, jumped out and proceeded to walk towards the back of the truck when some A** clown jumped in and took off. Couldn't believe it. Also in the truck; my wallet, cell phone, ect.
> 
> I'm hoping you can learn from my mistake and I can prevent this from happening to another hard working guy or company.


Whoa. I used to manage 515 Fifth right next to the daycare. The house that got torn down and condos are being built there. Today I was breaking ice and salting walks at Detroit and Division with the truck running. Not any more. Of all the places, I would never think you would get jacked there. It's almost across from Zingermans fer chrissake. Sorry to hear it.


----------



## redskinsfan34

newhere;1756216 said:


> Why didn't you hop in the back of the truck? That's what I would have done, kicked out the back window and beat the guy senseless. Got be a fast thinker. Flight or fight at all times. I'm picking fight. Maybe I'm a nut job but every where I'm at I'm thinking about the worst case scenarios of what could happen from a gunman walking in a movie theater to a fight at a bar I've always got a plan.


Easy Rambo.


----------



## cuttingedge13

redskinsfan34;1757011 said:


> Easy Rambo.


Don't get him started!


----------



## stanky

Mark Oomkes;1756153 said:


> I've had some side panels pushed in on mine, and the obvious--new shoes and edges, paint job--but I'm going on 17 years on my ProTechs and have not made a single repair, other than those side panels.
> 
> I wish they would break, I need an excuse to buy an IST model.


Your all right ,i've had my sides push in too,and i had S.T.E put protech shoes on my buyers pushers just redo the bolt pattern they work great


----------



## terrapro

Jeesh if I wasn't sick of snow I would make a joke about how we should all go out east to help out!


----------



## bln

Happy Bday Ryan, thanks for all you do.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

I'm almost going through the DT's without any snow the last few days or really any in the foreguess.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

bln;1757094 said:


> Happy Bday Ryan, thanks for all you do.


The sexiest snowplower on earth is having a birthday today?


----------



## TheXpress2002

bln;1757094 said:


> Happy Bday Ryan, thanks for all you do.





Mark Oomkes;1757098 said:


> The sexiest snowplower on earth is having a birthday today?


Thanks Guys....


----------



## caitlyncllc

T- 3 hours. Headed to alabama, flight leaves at 4pm ~ Gonna see some sunshine. Glad that storm didnt get any farther south or i would be stuck here.
Cole - if you want those wings they are sitting in the snow by my barn.


----------



## kg26

terrapro;1757091 said:


> Jeesh if I wasn't sick of snow I would make a joke about how we should all go out east to help out!


I actually thought about that.


----------



## redskinsfan34

terrapro;1757091 said:


> Jeesh if I wasn't sick of snow I would make a joke about how we should all go out east to help out!


Not that we haven't had our fair share this year, but they really got nailed.


----------



## Red Bull Junkie

zags;1756441 said:


> Whoa. I used to manage 515 Fifth right next to the daycare. The house that got torn down and condos are being built there. Today I was breaking ice and salting walks at Detroit and Division with the truck running. Not any more. Of all the places, I would never think you would get jacked there. It's almost across from Zingermans fer chrissake. Sorry to hear it.


Your exactly the reason I wanted to get the word out. Don't leave it running if your out of the truck period, even in the mecca of yuppies Thanks to everybody for the comments about my service as well. I wasn't trying to say im a barney B A, just wanted to make a point.


----------



## Red Bull Junkie

Superior L & L;1756230 said:


> Screw that. Guy could have been on crack or carrying. Let them take the truck. While it sucks, no truck is worth getting hurt or killed over


Well said.


----------



## zags

It was nice to get a good powerwash on all the equipment and actually take the plow off for a few days. At least until Monday.


----------



## terrapro

And BOOM there's the snow! NOAA just went from 30% flurries tonight to 80% snow up to an inch just like that!


----------



## Mark Oomkes

terrapro;1757429 said:


> And BOOM there's the snow! NOAA just went from 30% flurries tonight to 80% snow up to an inch just like that!


NTAC's did that over here this morning already.

Fortunately a lot of the lake is frozen and it isn't picking up any moisture. A lot of the radar returns is virga.


----------



## procut

I would take an easy salting / sidewalks run tonight.


----------



## WMHLC

About 27 flakes of snow, don't count on a salting. I just got s full load of liquid today so I was hoping to use some but I don't see it happening


----------



## Boomer123

*Pregnant Woman Killed by Snowplow in Brooklyn, Baby Saved*

Oh Boy

http://www.nbcnewyork.com/news/loca...Plow-Killed-Brooklyn-Snowstorm-245406391.html


----------



## magnatrac

Yeah heard that on the news ,didn't know it was a skid loader. Just a crappy situation for all involved.


----------



## cuttingedge13

Boomer123;1757526 said:


> *Pregnant Woman Killed by Snowplow in Brooklyn, Baby Saved*
> 
> Oh Boy
> 
> http://www.nbcnewyork.com/news/loca...Plow-Killed-Brooklyn-Snowstorm-245406391.html


Another reason I hate day time snow. Also don't like the low visibility out the back of a skid steer.


----------



## TGS Inc.

Know one is reporting snow except northern Michigan...


----------



## Superior L & L

TGS Inc.;1757553 said:


> Know one is reporting snow except northern Michigan...


That's good news to me !!


----------



## bln

Don't tell my wife it isn't snowing, I use nights like this to get out of the house without using one of my free passes.


----------



## gunsworth

cuttingedge13;1757541 said:


> Another reason I hate day time snow. Also don't like the low visibility out the back of a skid steer.


For sure, almost hit 2 people standing at the entrance to a lot I was salting the other day. Apparently they thought it wad a good spot to stand to cross the road, saw their heads at the last second over my spreader while I was backing up. Came very close to bumping them into traffic. Scared the **** out of me, no idea where they even came from.


----------



## sinsere313

Anyone know of a good place to haul snow to in downtown Detroit? Legally please.


----------



## alternative

sinsere313;1757592 said:


> Anyone know of a good place to haul snow to in downtown Detroit? Legally please.


any vacant lot will do...


----------



## procut

A nice easy salting is looking less and less likely for tonight.


----------



## TheXpress2002

Virga.......thank god


----------



## Superior L & L

bln;1757587 said:


> Don't tell my wife it isn't snowing, I use nights like this to get out of the house without using one of my free passes.


The no snow on the cars or driveway may be a dead give away. Although I'd try it anyways. !


----------



## terrapro

There is snow on the trucks in my driveway!!!


----------



## grassmaster06

Nothing in Wyandotte yet


----------



## TGS Inc.

Light flurries here in Dearborn


----------



## Superior L & L

It just moved out of genesee county and half covered my truck. Will be out and about at 2:00 but don't think we will be calling guys in unless that wrap around over Wisconsin comes though


----------



## Lightningllc

That Wisconsin wrap could get us. My salt flats are holding for now but not much more.


----------



## procut

IDK if it's greed, I'm bored, that I'm caught up on sleep, or what, but this is one of the only time this year I've been saying, "bring it on" an easy salting sounds good.


----------



## bln

Light dusting in Commerce


----------



## Mark Oomkes

About 1/10" down, give or take. Trying to do some spraying and save my salt.


----------



## Lightningllc

Damn that wrap around.


----------



## TheXpress2002

A2 sites all need attention. treated sites trying to play catch up


----------



## Patrick34

*Bulk Salt*

If anyone is interested, we have approximately 100 tons extra bulk salt available. Salt is located in our yard, available for pick up. Pricing is $120 per ton. Delivery available for additional charge. If interested, please send PM, thanks.


----------



## ACutAbovemi

Snowing decent in Commerce all cars covered treated lots are half covered.


----------



## redskinsfan34

TheXpress2002;1757902 said:


> A2 sites all need attention. treated sites trying to play catch up


Those must be zero tolerance sites.


----------



## GreenAcresFert

redskinsfan34;1757944 said:


> Those must be zero tolerance sites.


Take these easy salts to make up for all those heavy saltings we did all January.


----------



## terrapro

I can't believe the lack of damns that were given this AM. NO ONE was out but me! My supplier wasn't even open, I finished up all my stuff with with the liquid and peladow I had loaded up and went to fill up for next time and my supplier wasn't even open...crazy! lol
I guess that's a benefit of liquid, I can just be loaded up all the time.


----------



## wondo

I have plenty of side work to keep me busy. I won't waste my time or my customers money to treat a dusting.


----------



## terrapro

Snowing like crazy right now! I don't know about your dusting there wondo.


----------



## Plow-jeff

terrapro;1758061 said:


> Snowing like crazy right now! I don't know about your dusting there wondo.


It did in lansing heavy for about a half hour. Now the Suns out and all snow on cars and walks is melting


----------



## wondo

The dusting that was on my plywood ramp to the 40 yd dumpster has completely melted now.


----------



## wondo

The dusting that was on my plywood ramp to the 40 yd dumpster has completely melted now.


----------



## caitlyncllc

60 degrees.
The smell of dirt.
A warm breeze tickeling my leg hair.
Bright sunshine making me squint as it warms my face.
This is why i work outside and would go crazy with an office job. Some days i feel like packin up and leavin Michigan for some place with a warmer climate.


----------



## Lightningllc

^^^^^ Like button


----------



## GreenAcresFert

Lightningllc;1758297 said:


> ^^^^^ Like button


Figures it had to switch pages on ya


----------



## Tango

Justin, we're not really in the same area but let me know if you need anything.


----------



## Lightningllc

Tango;1758549 said:


> Justin, we're not really in the same area but let me know if you need anything.


Thanks, I will be at u of m for awhile with my son, hopefully they figure it out.


----------



## Metro Lawn

Lightningllc;1758704 said:


> Thanks, I will be at u of m for awhile with my son, hopefully they figure it out.


Hope all goes well. I'm here if you need anything also. Prayers to you and your family.


----------



## TheXpress2002

update... At this time 3 to 5 inches of cement will fall Monday into Monday night. Should be a quick clean up with temperatures in the high 30's on Tuesday.

major flooding concerns mid and late next week with not only melting snow but copious amount of rain and possible severe weather before back to reality hits hard after next week


----------



## TheXpress2002

Does anyone know of someone who can do a BOSS truck side install this weekend. Please PM me


----------



## Mark Oomkes

There's that 7 letter "C" word again.

Do you really think that with this much snow and ice on the lakes we're going to get as warm as they are guessing Ryan?


----------



## Lightningllc

Copious amounts of rain. Getting the tubes ready for white water rafting. 

Wonder if Hines park will be flooded. Lol


----------



## Superior L & L

Lightningllc;1759344 said:


> Copious amounts of rain. Getting the tubes ready for white water rafting.
> 
> Wonder if Hines park will be flooded. Lol


Lol, I don't even live down there and know that area floods if there is rain in the forecast


----------



## redskinsfan34

TheXpress2002;1759194 said:


> update... At this time 3 to 5 inches of cement will fall Monday into Monday night. Should be a quick clean up with temperatures in the high 30's on Tuesday.
> 
> major flooding concerns mid and late next week with not only melting snow but copious amount of rain and possible severe weather before back to reality hits hard after next week


Thanks for the update Ryan. Are you seeing just a dusting tonight?


----------



## TheXpress2002

Mark Oomkes;1759308 said:


> There's that 7 letter "C" word again.
> 
> Do you really think that with this much snow and ice on the lakes we're going to get as warm as they are guessing Ryan?


I haven't looked at the monthlies past the winter. this ice will help the water levels retain some going into the summer months. looking at a very active pattern for the next 8 weeks. If that comes true and holds flooding will be absolutely devastating until summer

we will be in a pattern that one day we will have a massive snowstorm and two days later have flooding rains followed by a massive snowstorm then again followed by flooding rains

in my opinion I truly feel we will reach the all times snow record before the season is done


----------



## TheXpress2002

redskinsfan34;1759362 said:


> Thanks for the update Ryan. Are you seeing just a dusting tonight?


I think certain spots may see up to an inch


----------



## TheXpress2002

I also found someone for the truck side work thank you for those who contacted me


----------



## Lightningllc

This will be s/e michigan.


----------



## redskinsfan34

TheXpress2002;1759435 said:


> I think certain spots may see up to an inch


Thank you.


----------



## boss75

TheXpress2002;1759205 said:


> Does anyone know of someone who can do a BOSS truck side install this weekend. Please PM me


Call Robb @ Top Tech, 248-585-0980 little bit of a drive for you in Royal Oak, but they do quality work, plow install will be perfect, won't look like someone took a can opener to your grill and air dam.


----------



## kg26

Where is the snow.


----------



## wondo

kg26;1759681 said:


> Where is the snow.


It can stay wherever it is


----------



## kg26

wondo;1759685 said:


> It can stay wherever it is


Some of us are trying to make as much as we can while we can.


----------



## TheXpress2002

kg26;1759693 said:


> Some of us are trying to make as much as we can while we can.


and some of us have aged 15 years in the past 8 weeks I will take 4 days off and count our blessings that we are still alive

trust me when I say we will rock and roll in March


----------



## wondo

kg26;1759693 said:


> Some of us are trying to make as much as we can while we can.


Thumbs Up

I'm in business to make money but I can't control the weather. I enjoy making money in the snow but I know I sure have liked a few days off to catch up on equipment repairs, paperwork, taxes, take the girl out, and do a few projects. We still have a lot left of winter I'm sure and the December, January, and first half of February invoices are $$$ I have a feeling the rest of the month and March will be a lot busier than usual as well.


----------



## procut

TheXpress2002;1759746 said:


> and some of us have aged 15 years in the past 8 weeks I will take 4 days off and count our blessings that we are still alive


lol - I was just telling a friend yesterday that I feel like I've aged 20 years this winter.


----------



## terrapro

Same here, a buddy of mine was like "dude holy **** where did all that grey hair come from" lol


----------



## gunsworth

TheXpress2002;1759746 said:


> and some of us have aged 15 years in the past 8 weeks I will take 4 days off and count our blessings that we are still alive
> 
> trust me when I say we will rock and roll in March


Good ill be in jamaica the second week of march, dont even care if my guys half ass the route while im gone. Itll be nice to make snow money while im drunk on a beach


----------



## eatonpaving

*fun in the snow*

bought me and my son quads, never had so much fun in my life...never owned one, allways had dirt bikes....tired,wet,sore, drying my boots for some more....


----------



## thandrinos

Any one know of anywhere else near downriver that sells liquid calcium besides suburban.


----------



## kg26

TheXpress2002;1759746 said:


> and some of us have aged 15 years in the past 8 weeks I will take 4 days off and count our blessings that we are still alive
> 
> trust me when I say we will rock and roll in March


Rock and roll is good, that is what I like to hear.


----------



## BCE Outdoor

If anyone is putting together a LCC system and needs a hose and reel i have this one. has electric rewind and approximately 400' of hose. 300 obo


----------



## TheXpress2002

With latest model runs totals look to be 6-8 inches Monday and Monday night


----------



## Lightningllc

TheXpress2002;1760063 said:


> With latest model runs totals look to be 6-8 inches Monday and Monday night


Let me guess. Wet heavy sloppy snow with a twist of 32+ degree weather.


----------



## Plow-jeff

Lightningllc;1760077 said:


> Let me guess. Wet heavy sloppy snow with a twist of 32+ degree weather.


But of course it will be!


----------



## TheXpress2002

Our warm up next week is slowly dying also.


----------



## Lightningllc

TheXpress2002;1760155 said:


> Our warm up next week is slowly dying also.


Thanks for the hopes of melting these piles. At least we won't be needing a boat to get somewhere.


----------



## gunsworth

anyone got a cheap 1075 snowex laying around? Drove my truck through a pole. Still waiting to find out if its totalled and checks are rolling in slow. My other truck has the mounts and wiring, right now I only have a stupid junior 325 that holds like 3 shovelfuls to get me by...

dont mind if it needs work, I have lots of parts for these.


----------



## Stove

gunsworth;1760340 said:


> anyone got a cheap 1075 snowex laying around? Drove my truck through a pole. Still waiting to find out if its totalled and checks are rolling in slow. My other truck has the mounts and wiring, right now I only have a stupid junior 325 that holds like 3 shovelfuls to get me by...
> 
> dont mind if it needs work, I have lots of parts for these.


Damn! Man I hate seeing this pick, glad your ok physically. . That looks expensive


----------



## gunsworth

Stove;1760347 said:


> Damn! Man I hate seeing this pick, glad your ok physically. . That looks expensive


Thanks, it hurt, saw stars and had whiplash, took a couple days to feel normal, even broke my seat. Too much stress this year and cant focus like I used to. In the 15 years I have been plowing ive never hit anything until this year, just replaced the rear bumper last month after hitting a tree too. Thank god for full coverage, never had a claim in my life. Ins guy said it could go either way (hitch ripped from frame and crossmember is crumpled), hoping its totalled and ill buy it back and just flatbed it, sell my other truck and get something newer.


----------



## Do It All Do It Right

BCE Outdoor;1760054 said:


> If anyone is putting together a LCC system and needs a hose and reel i have this one. has electric rewind and approximately 400' of hose. 300 obo


what size hose Nd what psi is the reel rated for?


----------



## goinggreen

gunsworth;1760340 said:


> anyone got a cheap 1075 snowex laying around? Drove my truck through a pole. Still waiting to find out if its totalled and checks are rolling in slow. My other truck has the mounts and wiring, right now I only have a stupid junior 325 that holds like 3 shovelfuls to get me by...
> 
> dont mind if it needs work, I have lots of parts for these.


Sent you a PM, mine is just sitting on my trailer


----------



## gunsworth

goinggreen;1760384 said:


> Sent you a PM, mine is just sitting on my trailer


Looks like I found what I was looking for. Thanks!


----------



## terrapro

gunsworth;1760414 said:


> Looks like I found what I was looking for. Thanks!


Let me know if that doesn't work out...


----------



## TheXpress2002

still no change in my thoughts for tomorrow I believe the i-94 to m59 corridor will see 6 to 8 inches of snow ending after the morning rush on Tuesday


----------



## Plow-jeff

Almost an inch in lansing


----------



## CSC Contracting

light dusting 96 and 23


----------



## redskinsfan34

Dusting in Dexter.


----------



## Green Glacier

1/2 " in chelsea


----------



## Green Glacier

Every hour we get SWS that says less then 1/2" WTF
Here we go going to be another 4" cher


----------



## zags

Radar to the west keeps filling in. This could turn from a Sunday salt to a Sunday push. Getting close to an inch of fluff in AA.


----------



## terrapro

It's like watching grass grow.....


----------



## Green Glacier

Got 1 1/2" in Chelsea now
Went from 80% to 100% chance of snow


----------



## Tango

Doesn't look like it's going to stop anytime soon. I was looking forward to just cleaning the truck for tomorrow. Might end up with a push later today.


----------



## terrapro

Yeah about 1.5 here. Glad I didn't bother wasting any salt this morning.


----------



## irishbrother

Anybody got eyes on the Troy area. How much is down?


----------



## lawns4life

irishbrother;1760679 said:


> Anybody got eyes on the Troy area. How much is down?


About 1.5" down as of 15 minutes ago in Troy


----------



## rstan2010

irishbrother;1760679 said:


> Anybody got eyes on the Troy area. How much is down?


Troy has about 1.5


----------



## Green Glacier

terrapro;1760647 said:


> Yeah about 1.5 here. Glad I didn't bother wasting any salt this morning.


Yep I didn't put any down either
Going to water after pushing it


----------



## redskinsfan34

Just moved out of Dexter. Just under 1.5 down.


----------



## irishbrother

Thanks for the updates guys


----------



## wondo

Inch and a quarter in Southfield


----------



## Lightningllc

Salt it. Suns out.


----------



## Superior L & L

Lightningllc;1760784 said:


> Salt it. Suns out.


Heck yes !! It turned to water quick


----------



## artans

Anybody seeing 2" in the Troy area?


----------



## Plow-jeff

Whew gotta love that sun, did my salt justice.


----------



## hobbyjeep

Any idea if the snow tomorrow will start before or after the evening rush-hour? Thanks/


----------



## grassmaster06

We need to start a reality show called plow wars ,just like the tow company's ,breaking trucks ,dealing with finding salt ,rushing around and staying up for days at a time ,dealing with no payers that want services and employees doing what ever lol.it might only last a couple of shows but it could make it .


----------



## boss75

Stove;1760347 said:


> Damn! Man I hate seeing this pick, glad your ok physically. . That looks expensive


Looks totaled, bed buckled, seat broke, sure there is frame damage. I bet when you clear the salt off your going to find all kinds of hidden damage. How fast were you going?


----------



## boss75

artans;1760836 said:


> Anybody seeing 2" in the Troy area?


Its there.


----------



## stanky

has anyone have any idea of what time the storm is suppose to start tomorrow ?


----------



## terrapro

NOAA says 3pm to 3am for the storm


----------



## Greenstar lawn

Don't worry guys twc just down graded to 1-2" for tomorrow's storm so just chill out. (can you feel the sarcasm in this post)


----------



## redskinsfan34

NOAA downgraded it as well. I'll go with Ryan.


----------



## terrapro

Hey look guys it's snowing again... visibility around 1/2-1mile, untreated covering and some treated starting. Sweet baby cheeses...


----------



## kg26

Round 1.5 -2 I havent even finished my routes yet, and I have to stop to get my taxes done. Fun fun.


----------



## TheXpress2002

yes the dumb flips at NOAA downgraded the storm in their forecast but then in their discussion said it has the potential to overachieve their original forecast.

Duhduhduh tax dollars hard at work


----------



## TheXpress2002

sorry I don't want my previous comment to be misconstrued but at the same time if they're going to make a forecast pick one or the other


----------



## TGS Inc.

terrapro;1761095 said:


> Hey look guys it's snowing again... visibility around 1/2-1mile, untreated covering and some treated starting. Sweet baby cheeses...


Yeah - got quite the squall here in Dearborn. I feel bad for my 8 year old when he said "he look dad its a blizzard outside" and I snapped at him... That's just a few heavy flurries... LOL. Poor kid


----------



## Greenstar lawn

TheXpress2002;1761164 said:


> yes the dumb flips at NOAA downgraded the storm in their forecast but then in their discussion said it has the potential to overachieve their original forecast.
> 
> Duhduhduh tax dollars hard at work


Haha I saw that as well


----------



## CSC Contracting

I hope they down grade it to 60 and sunny.


----------



## stanky

TheXpress2002;1761172 said:


> sorry I don't want my previous comment to be misconstrued but at the same time if they're going to make a forecast pick one or the other


I think i'll stick with you Ryan !!!!!ussmileyflag


----------



## Green Glacier

TheXpress2002;1761172 said:


> sorry I don't want my previous comment to be misconstrued but at the same time if they're going to make a forecast pick one or the other


I think we will say with your forecast

Thank for all you do


----------



## GreenAcresFert

CSC Contracting;1761221 said:


> I hope they down grade it to 60 and sunny.


I'll second that


----------



## gunsworth

boss75;1760913 said:


> Looks totaled, bed buckled, seat broke, sure there is frame damage. I bet when you clear the salt off your going to find all kinds of hidden damage. How fast were you going?


O ya the rear crossmemeber between the rails is buckled, so frame damage for sure, cab even has dents from hitting the bed. I was going a tad fast lol.

Thanks to goin green I got another spreader and with the help of a sledge hammer, hilift and straps to my other truck, I got the bumper level enough to get it mounted. Even if ins totals it ill buy it back and finish the season with it.

and thanks to everyone else who offered great deals on spreaders, had 3 offers within an hour.


----------



## goinggreen

gunsworth;1761453 said:


> O ya the rear crossmemeber between the rails is buckled, so frame damage for sure, cab even has dents from hitting the bed. I was going a tad fast lol.
> 
> Thanks to goin green I got another spreader and with the help of a sledge hammer, hilift and straps to my other truck, I got the bumper level enough to get it mounted. Even if ins totals it ill buy it back and finish the season with it.
> 
> and thanks to everyone else who offered great deals on spreaders, had 3 offers within an hour.


Glad i could help you out. Good luck


----------



## Mark Oomkes

TheXpress2002;1761164 said:


> yes the dumb flips at NOAA downgraded the storm in their forecast but then in their discussion said it has the potential to overachieve their original forecast.
> 
> Duhduhduh tax dollars hard at work





TheXpress2002;1761172 said:


> sorry I don't want my previous comment to be misconstrued but at the same time if they're going to make a forecast pick one or the other


So someone is training them to do that or they are taking lessons from the GRR NWS, those AC's have been doing that for quite some time.


----------



## redskinsfan34

Mark Oomkes;1762054 said:


> So someone is training them to do that or they are taking lessons from the GRR NWS, those AC's have been doing that for quite some time.


There are far too many abbreviations in that post.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

GRR--Grand Rapids International Airport and 

National
Weather
Service Station

AC= south bound end of a northbound donkey clowns


----------



## TheXpress2002

With the current setup out west we will over achieve tonight. During the height of the storm lightning and thunder are possible as the LP passes over us. Be safe out there tonight as this system will be very intensee with snowrates at 2 inches an hour.

Sticking with 6-8 as my final call

Also forget the warmup. Maybe Wednesday we hit 40 degrees. End of the week ice changing to snow.

Then back to the freezer we go. With clipper after clipper after clipper. 

First week of March is chaos with crippling systems.


----------



## Bedell Mgmt.

TheXpress2002;1762098 said:


> With the current setup out west we will over achieve tonight. During the height of the storm lightning and thunder are possible as the LP passes over us. Be safe out there tonight as this system will be very intensee with snowrates at 2 inches an hour.
> 
> Sticking with 6-8 as my final call
> 
> Also forget the warmup. Maybe Wednesday we hit 40 degrees. End of the week ice changing to snow.
> 
> Then back to the freezer we go. With clipper after clipper after clipper.
> 
> First week of March is chaos with crippling systems.


I did see a red sky this morning....

Thanks for the update, Ryan! :salute:


----------



## TheXpress2002

Bedell Mgmt.;1762123 said:


> I did see a red sky this morning....
> 
> Thanks for the update, Ryan! :salute:


How did you like that NAM run.....puke


----------



## Mark Oomkes

TheXpress2002;1762098 said:


> With the current setup out west we will over achieve tonight. During the height of the storm lightning and thunder are possible as the LP passes over us. Be safe out there tonight as this system will be very intensee with snowrates at 2 inches an hour.
> 
> Sticking with 6-8 as my final call
> 
> Also forget the warmup. Maybe Wednesday we hit 40 degrees. End of the week ice changing to snow.
> 
> Then back to the freezer we go. With clipper after clipper after clipper.
> 
> First week of March is chaos with crippling systems.


Nothing like a Monday morning Ryan update to make everyone cheerful! payup


----------



## Green Glacier

Mark Oomkes;1762206 said:


> Nothing like a Monday morning Ryan update to make everyone cheerful! payup


OOOH JOY


----------



## TheXpress2002

Mark Oomkes;1762206 said:


> Nothing like a Monday morning Ryan update to make everyone cheerful! payup


............much love


----------



## Bedell Mgmt.

TheXpress2002;1762167 said:


> How did you like that NAM run.....puke









Ya'll ready for this?!?


----------



## Lightningllc

Mark Oomkes;1762206 said:


> Nothing like a Monday morning Ryan update to make everyone cheerful! payup


Just what I need. Well gotta figure out who can watch the kids


----------



## Mark Oomkes

TheXpress2002;1762244 said:


> ............much love


Here ya go, my friend.






Thumbs Up :laughing:

PS I've been telling everyone that someone got a hold of some good stuff if they thought we were going to hit the upper 40's like they were predicting last week. Waaaaay too much snow and ice.


----------



## TheXpress2002

I will admit I did say 72 hours of a warm up last week. Those were very consistent runs of the models. I figured mid 40s were attainable but it looks like 72 hours of high 30s is all we are going to get if we are lucky


----------



## rstan2010

Any idea when the snow should stop tomo morning?


----------



## terrapro

rstan2010;1762338 said:


> Any idea when the snow should stop tomo morning?


Judging from the way this season is going we are looking at Wednesday night...maybe


----------



## Green Glacier

terrapro;1762348 said:


> Judging from the way this season is going we are looking at Wednesday night...maybe


Thats funny But so true :laughing:


----------



## Mark Oomkes

TheXpress2002;1762273 said:


> I will admit I did say 72 hours of a warm up last week. Those were very consistent runs of the models. I figured mid 40s were attainable but it looks like 72 hours of high 30s is all we are going to get if we are lucky


I wasn't doubting the warmup, just the extent of it prophesied by the local NTAC's.


----------



## TheXpress2002

Lots of lightning with the snow to the southwest all moving this way.....


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Hopefully it stays SE, but the only word worse than "copious" or "Lezak" or "lake effect" is THUNDERSNOW. lol


----------



## TheXpress2002

Mark Oomkes;1762418 said:


> Hopefully it stays SE, but the only word worse than "copious" or "Lezak" or "lake effect" is THUNDERSNOW. lol


I guess I need to add pretty purple arrows and point it in your (our) direction.

After that initial band that second wave around Chicago is jacked.


----------



## gunsworth

TheXpress2002;1762273 said:


> I will admit I did say 72 hours of a warm up last week. Those were very consistent runs of the models. I figured mid 40s were attainable but it looks like 72 hours of high 30s is all we are going to get if we are lucky


Rediculous part is that the warmup will basically be average temps lol.


----------



## stanky

TheXpress2002;1762411 said:


> Lots of lightning with the snow to the southwest all moving this way.....


I love it a show with the snow !


----------



## stanky

If anyone knows experienced plow truck or loader operators let me know they can start now !!! 20 cash


----------



## Mark Oomkes

stanky;1762457 said:


> If anyone knows experienced plow truck or loader operators let me know they can start now !!! 20 cash


I can commute. That would be a raise for me.

FYI, everything has been covered in the last 20-30 minutes. Looks like they got the timing just right on this one.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Yikes, I'm seeing 3 individual reports of thundersnow in Illernoiz.

ON edit: Make it 8.


----------



## TheXpress2002

Mark Oomkes;1762483 said:


> Yikes, I'm seeing 3 individual reports of thundersnow in Illernoiz.
> 
> ON edit: Make it 8.


do you still need arrows with my illustration


----------



## Mark Oomkes

I have an arrow for you....................


----------



## TheXpress2002

Mark Oomkes;1762488 said:


> I have an arrow for you....................


Valentines Day was two days ago sweetheart.....better late than never


----------



## TheXpress2002

Bedell Mgmt.;1762246 said:


> Ya'll ready for this?!?


well we thought this morning's run of the NAM was crazy....

.....holy hell what just came out of that run....8-12


----------



## Bedell Mgmt.

TheXpress2002;1762496 said:


> well we thought this morning's run of the NAM was crazy....
> 
> .....holy hell what just came out of that run....8-12


Reading things like 2 inches an hour and visibility down to a block in Chi-town. :yow!:


----------



## TheXpress2002

Bedell Mgmt.;1762499 said:


> Reading things like 2 inches an hour and visibility down to a block in Chi-town. :yow!:


Out of Indiana NWS office had 3.8 inches in an hour


----------



## TheXpress2002

I think we go WSW next update


----------



## Bedell Mgmt.

http://www.crh.noaa.gov/wxstory.php?site=lot

why doesn't dtx give honest update slides that tell it like it is....

can we get our offices to switch?


----------



## Lightningllc

Hopefully this is the last LARGE storm of the year.

Ryan I have a feeling this will be a copious snow storm filled in with some lake effect and a lezak snow event.



:realmad::realmad:


----------



## TheXpress2002

Speaking of arrows. Seems someone beat me to it Mark.....

xysport


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Funny how that arrow is going..........................up. lol


----------



## Plow-jeff

Snowing hard in lansing. Half inch last 30 minutes


----------



## P&M Landscaping

Does anyone by chance have an extra powerlite or equivalent snow blower they want to sell??


----------



## TheXpress2002

More arrows......


----------



## bln

I hope the people that way under bid seasonals have learned a good lesson this year!


----------



## First Responder

Xpress, thanks for the update! 

If anyone gets in a jam tonight, we are out & about in sterling hts,warren,centerline,and scs areas. This has a rough season for all,some more than others, but we have all been there! Give us call if you need a hand. 586-441-9886


----------



## terrapro

It's heeeerrrrreeeee


----------



## Green Glacier

Setting in Chelsea with flurries


----------



## GreenAcresFert

bln;1762543 said:


> I hope the people that way under bid seasonals have learned a good lesson this year!


Taking a pounding on seasonals that I thought I had good numbers on. Freaking banks.


----------



## Green Glacier

Why is it we have a storm coming out of the SW and the wind blowing out of the east


----------



## Plow-jeff

Just over inch in the Capital


----------



## TheXpress2002

Green Glacier;1762583 said:


> Why is it we have a storm coming out of the SW and the wind blowing out of the east


counterclockwise rotation with the low pressure just to our south


----------



## procut

Green Glacier;1762583 said:


> Why is it we have a storm coming out of the SW and the wind blowing out of the east


I was wondering that same thing.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

We had about 3" in close to 3 hours, so I think they may be correct.

We all know Ryan is.

Funny thing, first real snow in a week and everyone has forgotten how to drive already.



Green Glacier;1762583 said:


> Why is it we have a storm coming out of the SW and the wind blowing out of the east


That means bend over and kiss your ()& goodbye. Add in thundersnow and............


----------



## bln

I had a buddy whoes truck went down, He plows in Livonia and redford areas. If anyone can help him out his name is Aaron (248)-421-8476. He is a good guy in a bad jam.


----------



## Green Glacier

TheXpress2002;1762589 said:


> counterclockwise rotation with the low pressure just to our south


So does that mean this keep all the snow to the west

Sorry mark just had to ask


----------



## terrapro

Is it really actually going to stop snowing before morning? 
I find it hard to believe but that is what all the forecasters are saying.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

It stopped snowing for almost an hour. 

Before Round 2 started up.


----------



## TheXpress2002

Green Glacier;1762637 said:


> So does that mean this keep all the snow to the west
> 
> Sorry mark just had to ask


East wind = dry air

As the system moves east and lifts north the winds shift allowing moist air to overtake the dry air

Crazy as it sounds the storm is actually strengthening ATM by compacting. Meaning our totals fall in a smaller window.

Snow done by 1am at the absolute latest


----------



## terrapro

No kidding Ryan?! By 1AM, that would be crazy if it actual did that! 
That would be like a first for this season, I would actually get my route done at a decent hour.


----------



## Plow-jeff

terrapro;1762646 said:


> No kidding Ryan?! By 1AM, that would be crazy if it actual did that!
> That would be like a first for this season, I would actually get my route done at a decent hour.


Before the crazies wake up and clog the roads and lots. Would be nice that's for sure


----------



## Green Glacier

Plow-jeff;1762659 said:


> Before the crazies wake up and clog the roads and lots. Would be nice that's for sure


Ya I'm hoping it don't start till 8-9 then all the crazies will be gone


----------



## Lightningllc

So far it has not snowed here yet. In Brighton.


----------



## MPM

coming down hard in Clarkston


----------



## redskinsfan34

Green Glacier;1762680 said:


> Ya I'm hoping it don't start till 8-9 then all the crazies will be gone


Not so fast. I was gonna go get a gym membership about 10:30. I was going to park right in the middle of the lot too.


----------



## Green Glacier

redskinsfan34;1762729 said:


> Not so fast. I was gonna go get a gym membership about 10:30. I was going to park right in the middle of the lot too.


Well good I will have a place to put the snow


----------



## terrapro

redskinsfan34;1762729 said:


> Not so fast. I was gonna go get a gym membership about 10:30. I was going to park right in the middle of the lot too.


Don't forget to stop in at the local pub to get a burger and a beer but since the lot is being plowed park in the bank lot next door, then get drunk so you need a ride home and just leave your car in the bank lot overnight


----------



## Green Glacier

terrapro;1762738 said:


> Don't forget to stop in at the local pub to get a burger and a beer but since the lot is being plowed park in the bank lot next door, then get drunk so you need a ride home and just leave your car in
> 
> the bank lot overnight


That would be perfect I was told the other day that I had to put the snow there because they were not paying to have it moved anymore


----------



## Green Glacier

The snow ain't even here yet and ambulance is already going
They been out three times since 5 O'Clock


----------



## Green Glacier

Hey Cole I'm assuming you have your plow fixed with the rt 2 wings


----------



## Green Glacier

OK major white out


----------



## TheXpress2002

Taking it down to 4-6 dry air has won out until now


----------



## firelwn82

You really think this will be over by 1am Ryan? Are you really agreeing with the alphabet channels??? Lol. Stay safe out there everyone. I hope this is over by 1. Then I'll hopefully be done by noon tomorrow and back in my warm bed with new pillows. Lol


----------



## flykelley

Nice dry slot over Waterford right now, hoping it stays that way for a couple more hours!


----------



## grassmaster06

First flakes in wyandotte


----------



## Lightningllc

holy white out, 1/2" in 10 minutes HOLY CRAP


----------



## redskinsfan34

I guess I won't be getting that gym membership tonight. You're all clear greenglacier.


----------



## terrapro

Green Glacier;1762756 said:


> Hey Cole I'm assuming you have your plow fixed with the rt 2 wings


Nope...lol. My 1ton dump has a straight blade with wings just no salter, not like I am in a hurry to spread $150+ per ton salt anyway. 
My pickup has a liquid unit and surprisingly is limping along with the damaged wing moderately ok. Mark(Caitlyn) has a set for me(thank you so much!!!), he's just out of town until tomorrow and I haven't been able to get out to his place anyway.
No biggie, it will all come together and I will finally be ready to not hillbilly it probably around spring time lol but hey at least I will be that much more ready for next season!


----------



## Green Glacier

Hey redskins if you want to exercise you might be by your self the place is emptying out


----------



## Lightningllc

From Ryan the other week

Basic Home Page:
http://www.crh.noaa.gov/dtx/

Basic Radar: http://radar.weather.gov/radar.php?r...101111&loop=no

Need to hit refresh. Provides the thinking of those that get paid to do this for a living (not really worth it sometimes):
http://forecast.weather.gov/product....n=1&glossary=1

Top News and some total reports. Not always updated and only for significant events:
http://www.crh.noaa.gov/news/display...ve.php?wfo=dtx

Observational Data. If you click around on the upper right hand tabs. You can pull up ALL radar and temp data from a given point of time. Perfect for "those situations"

http://gis.ncdc.noaa.gov/map/viewer/...:57.8&node=gis

Model Guidance Page: Here you can pull up the GFS NAM and short run models. I usually base things off of the 1000_500 thick tabs unless we have mixing issues.

GFS UPDATES (384 hours out) 0z 1030p 6z 430a 12z 1030a 18z 430p
NAM UPDATES (84 hours out) 0z 930p 6z 330a 12z 930a 18z 330p
Short range update hourly

http://mag.ncep.noaa.gov/model-guidance-model-area.php#

NWS Data: This site provides all data for every day hour minute. The PDF they will send to you by email are not "official" but you can order certified copies from them for "those situations"

http://www.ncdc.noaa.gov/cdo-web/sea...asetid=GHCNDMS

CMC Model:

http://collaboration.cmc.ec.gc.ca/cm...e_gem_reg.html

GEM Model:

http://meteocentre.com/models/models...run=00&lang=en

Ice Snow Rain Radar: Not my favorite because it "fills in what it thinks is falling" and not indicative of what's really reaching the ground even though they call it a base radar

http://www.accuweather.com/en/us/michigan/weather-radar

Decent DTX radar:

http://www.accuweather.com/en/us/det...ther-radar-r1h

HD Radar: From the control tower at Metro Airport. Great for LES snow bands.

http://www.wunderground.com/radar/radblast.asp?ID=DTW


----------



## redskinsfan34

Green Glacier;1762804 said:


> Hey redskins if you want to exercise you might be by your self the place is emptying out


I bet. How much is down there? I'm just over an inch in Dexter.


----------



## Bigrd1

Just a dusting so far in Rochester.


----------



## First Responder

Started in center line area.


----------



## Plow-jeff

Just uunder 2 down in lansing


----------



## TheXpress2002

confirmed lightning and thundersnow in the Downriver area. Congrats to Pete on that one it is also confirmed on lightning tracker


----------



## terrapro

Not going to lie but I am sooo not jealous.
Got about 1.25" down ATM


----------



## grassmaster06

Close to 2in in wyandotte ,its coming down pretty good


----------



## P&M Landscaping

TheXpress2002;1762874 said:


> confirmed lightning and thundersnow in the Downriver area. Congrats to Pete on that one it is also confirmed on lightning tracker


I have seen about 2-3 instances since I last sent you that text.


----------



## Green Glacier

redskinsfan34;1762841 said:


> I bet. How much is down there? I'm just over an inch in Dexter.


We just over 2" right now


----------



## sthoms3355

Only started snowing in Rochester at 8:30 and about an inch.


----------



## Boomer123

2" at my house so far. Waterford


----------



## WMHLC

Solid 6 inches in grand rapids, and snowing at a good clip


----------



## TheXpress2002

Hey Mark...

...how are the those arrows treating you...

...Lmao


----------



## wondo

Inch and a half at home in wixom.


----------



## terrapro

You think this is about pushed out of here Ryan?


----------



## jbiggert

Looks to be clearing up from A2 to Canton. Is it safe to head out or do we have to worry about wrap around snow? Anyone have totals for Canton area?


----------



## esshakim

Pretty much whiteout conditions in Southfield right now, with about 3" on the ground.


----------



## redskinsfan34

3" down in Dexter and has stopped for the moment.


----------



## GreenAcresFert

jbiggert;1763012 said:


> Looks to be clearing up from A2 to Canton. Is it safe to head out or do we have to worry about wrap around snow? Anyone have totals for Canton area?


Just measured 3 inches on sidewalk in Ypsilanti. Barely flurries right now. Not sure about what that tail on the radar is going to do


----------



## jbiggert

GreenAcresFert;1763028 said:


> Just measured 3 inches on sidewalk in Ypsilanti. Barely flurries right now. Not sure about what that tail on the radar is going to do


Thanks..Think im going to head out and hope its done


----------



## Tango

Not sure about the wrap around either, guess I'll just watch it for an hour or so and then decide when to head out.


----------



## Boomer123

Snow has pretty much fizzled out in Waterford. News said it's supposed to end around Midnight. I'm leaving the the house and going to start my night.


----------



## gunsworth

Grrrr deja vu from that one storm. Want to go out so bad but that stuff on the other side of the state seems to be growing and coming right at us.... hate this


----------



## Mark Oomkes

TheXpress2002;1762999 said:


> Hey Mark...
> 
> ...how are the those arrows treating you...
> 
> ...Lmao


Wish they would have come with some lube. :laughing:


----------



## Green Glacier

gunsworth;1763065 said:


> Grrrr deja vu from that one storm. Want to go out so bad but that stuff on the other side of the state seems to be growing and coming right at us.... hate this


Damn rap around stuff

I'm with ya hate this stuff


----------



## Frosty12

Solid 3" in Highland Township.


----------



## TheXpress2002

new band coming through and pounding Ann Arbor


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Another hated word: "wraparound"


----------



## TKO1

Snowing hard at 275 and 94. Almost at 4".


----------



## Green Glacier

Mark Oomkes;1763133 said:


> Another hated word: "wraparound"


Yes Yes hated!!!!!™


----------



## TheXpress2002

don't worry the band is still pounding Ann Arbor


----------



## Plow-jeff

Slowed way down in lansing. Last band dropped almost half inch.


----------



## Green Glacier

Well that band parked


----------



## wondo

Nice long line at Angelo's. Snow was coming down good in Southfield when I left 20 minutes ago


----------



## terrapro

Wow every one must be out working their butts off! 
Stopped home for a quick breakfast now to go drive around some more...


----------



## GreenAcresFert

Is 10:30am "to early" to have some beers if you never went to sleep?


----------



## Sharpcut 1

Hey Mark,
Saw an interesting statistic yesterday. Your favorite Lake is only 81% frozen. Thought you may want to know that!!


----------



## Mark Oomkes

GreenAcresFert;1763350 said:


> Is 10:30am "to early" to have some beers if you never went to sleep?


Only if it's 1 or 2.



Sharpcut 1;1763364 said:


> Hey Mark,
> Saw an interesting statistic yesterday. Your favorite Lake is only 81% frozen. Thought you may want to know that!!


I didn't and heard that the ice had shrunk.


----------



## GreenAcresFert

Mark Oomkes;1763369 said:


> Only if it's 1 or 2.
> I'm on number 4. Gonna sleep good


----------



## kg26

I need eye. Lid tooth pix.


----------



## grassmaster06

I didn't know clippers salt price went up ,I got loaded up and went pay and a nice little sign on the door said 215 per ton wtf and I said whatever and it cost $535 to fill my salt dogg.I'm done


----------



## Plow Dude

grassmaster06;1763533 said:


> I didn't know clippers salt price went up ,I got loaded up and went pay and a nice little sign on the door said 215 per ton wtf and I said whatever and it cost $535 to fill my salt dogg.I'm done


That's bull crap. They should give you a better heads up then a little sign on the door. Did you notice if they had any bagged salt left?


----------



## grassmaster06

Plow Dude;1763549 said:


> That's bull crap. They should give you a better heads up then a little sign on the door. Did you notice if they had any bagged salt left?


I didn't notice any bag salt


----------



## redskinsfan34

GreenAcresFert;1763350 said:


> Is 10:30am "to early" to have some beers if you never went to sleep?


Absolutely not!


----------



## CTC58

grassmaster06;1763533 said:


> I didn't know clippers salt price went up ,I got loaded up and went pay and a nice little sign on the door said 215 per ton wtf and I said whatever and it cost $535 to fill my salt dogg.I'm done


Massab acres in Taylor on Pardee Rd has bulk for $90 a yard still. They are really nice people and they are always open.


----------



## stanky

I don't blame you thats redicules.


----------



## terrapro

I got stuck more times today then I have all season...wasted about 4hrs being stuck. I just got home, another 14hr day...


----------



## magnatrac

Has anyone else noticed jobs taking longer even with a small snow like today's ? A few minutes here , 10 minutes there etc. Every job seems to take me longer due to just trying to find new places to stick snow. I think the subdivisions are the worst . The streets are getting narrow and we have piles pushed into half the yards.


----------



## kg26

Does anyone know the salt shop in Ferndale off Nine mile big red salt dump truck on the side of the building? Side note It was all fun and games when you guys who do lots could not get salt now the salt shortage has hit the guys who use the bag salt and ice melt. ACO/ACE ran out in 25minutes.


----------



## grassmaster06

CTC58;1763692 said:


> Massab acres in Taylor on Pardee Rd has bulk for $90 a yard still. They are really nice people and they are always open.


I go there and clippers and freeport ,I didn't know massabes were open again.it sucks with clippers because I have a couple of customers right down the street from them.I almost unloaded that salt but I was tired and wanted to get stuff wraped up.and it really sucks that one of my best customers is in plymouth and I'm downriver area this driving wastes so much time


----------



## gunsworth

kg26;1763837 said:


> Does anyone know the salt shop in Ferndale off Nine mile big red salt dump truck on the side of the building? Side note It was all fun and games when you guys who do lots could not get salt now the salt shortage has hit the guys who use the bag salt and ice melt. ACO/ACE ran out in 25minutes.


weber supply or landscape. We can get salt from plenty of places including there but its 180-220 a ton....


----------



## Lightningllc

What I don't get is how people that have allotments are still paying $55-61 a ton delivered and receiving salt. 

Angelo's told me today that there allotment is run out and will not be getting salt for the rest of February. But come march they will be fully stocked. 

A buddy of mine says there's a huge pile at Morton and Detroit not sure why there a issue.


----------



## Green Glacier

Hey guys how far do you guys go on O tolerance customers
Every time the sun shines I am chasing ice on sidewalks
From ice on roof two three a day ?


----------



## TheXpress2002

Green Glacier;1764315 said:


> Hey guys how far do you guys go on O tolerance customers
> Every time the sun shines I am chasing ice on sidewalks
> From ice on roof two three a day ?


My contracts next year are going to be completely rewritten. I have at least a page of notes from all of the additional requests that have been made. From the serious things of the county plowing in public sidewalks to snow melting off of people's balconies and dripping below. 
these are the little things that have killed me this year


----------



## Mark Oomkes

TheXpress2002;1764386 said:


> My contracts next year are going to be completely rewritten. I have at least a page of notes from all of the additional requests that have been made. From the serious things of the county plowing in public sidewalks to snow melting off of people's balconies and dripping below.
> these are the little things that have killed me this year


Great minds think alike.


----------



## cuttingedge13

TheXpress2002;1764386 said:


> My contracts next year are going to be completely rewritten. I have at least a page of notes from all of the additional requests that have been made. From the serious things of the county plowing in public sidewalks to snow melting off of people's balconies and dripping below.
> these are the little things that have killed me this year


Are you just going to spell out that these things are not covered under contract and will be handled at an additional charge?


----------



## Green Glacier

Deffinently going to be clauses in contracts next year

Express do you think that our seasons are going to turn around for the next few year

Is it going back to normal winters ?


----------



## Plow-jeff

TheXpress2002;1764386 said:


> My contracts next year are going to be completely rewritten. I have at least a page of notes from all of the additional requests that have been made. From the serious things of the county plowing in public sidewalks to snow melting off of people's balconies and dripping below.
> these are the little things that have killed me this year


Ya I got killed on a seasonal apartment complex for the same reason. Now, if I've asked the guy plowing next store to not put a 6 foot pile of snow on the end of my sidewalk, and he still does. What do you do? Bill him for removing it? Or push it all back into the business entrance? ( I was so mad yesterday I almost did) Because paying guys to move snow piles I don't make is getting old. Fast


----------



## Mark Oomkes

By the bye\by, that was a really fast hitting quarter inch or so. Warm temps and salt flats did NOT hold up to it.


----------



## Lightningllc

One thing I think that should be written in a all inclusive is a amount of snow clause that anything over say 45-50" of snow for the season opens up a per app price. Also on all inclusive's anything over 12" in a 24 hour period will be $*** per inch over 12". 

I think that this winter has opened everyone's eyes to what winter could be, we have been lucky in the past and the lowballers that have drove the market down are the ones bailing from sites or gonna be going outta business soon. 

Also think a good idea is including one cleanup of property in 12 hour period if there are call backs after the one cleanup there will be a charge. 

We have had our ass's handed to us this winter and everyone's eyes are open. 


Now the question is spring cleanups are we even gonna see ground before may????


----------



## terrapro

Mark Oomkes;1764434 said:


> By the bye\by, that was a really fast hitting quarter inch or so. Warm temps and salt flats did NOT hold up to it.


I see it coming...


----------



## Plow-jeff

Flurries just started in lansing


----------



## Superior L & L

Temp is 33 right now so this may be the first time in a couple months I'm happy to see snow heading towards us


----------



## Superior L & L

TheXpress2002;1764386 said:


> My contracts next year are going to be completely rewritten. I have at least a page of notes from all of the additional requests that have been made. From the serious things of the county plowing in public sidewalks to snow melting off of people's balconies and dripping below.
> these are the little things that have killed me this year


Right in our contract it's going to say, you cannot call emergency snow phone DURING a snow fall if
1.We missed a small sidewalk that hardly ever gets used, we will get it on the second pass when we do clean up. 
2. your parking lot is slick!!! It's winter in Michigan and it's snowing !!!! We know it's slick and most times have already serviced u TWICE before your call
3. Your going to be rude !! I'm almost to the point of hanging up on people. It's winter in Michigan and it's snowing !!!

I think EVERYONE who does hotels or apartments will have something about "one return clean up visit per storm"


----------



## Green Glacier

Where did the sun go WT!!¡!


----------



## terrapro

Green Glacier;1764523 said:


> Where did the sun go WT!!¡!


Just wait, all of a sudden it will be a white out with sideways snow...
I was getting a little nervous for a minute but now the sun is trying to poke out


----------



## TheXpress2002

cuttingedge13;1764422 said:


> Are you just going to spell out that these things are not covered under contract and will be handled at an additional charge?


Yes. Do you know how many times I have had to go out and reclear public sidewalks this season because of the county plowing them back in and I don't have a leg to stand on when it comes to charging because I am a pushover and a nice guy. Tired of getting the call of 4 feet of snow is on my balcony of my apartment complex and it is currently melting dripping on to the driveway and now I have to go lay salt on itbecause it is an all inclusive .

So yeah everything will be completely spelled out because I'm tired of people taking advantage of the situation.


----------



## TheXpress2002

this comes through the sun comes out and it will be 401 degrees on the backside of this it is just the warm front moving through


----------



## terrapro

I am sick and tired of hearing "so are you a millionaire yet"...actually I am losing my ass but thanks for rubbing it in lol


----------



## TheXpress2002

terrapro;1764546 said:


> I am sick and tired of hearing "so are you a millionaire yet"...actually I am losing my ass but thanks for rubbing it in lol


all of my all inclusives are 12 months seasonals. I find if we have a heavy winter it either means a early fall or late spring so everything over 12 months evens out some way shape or form


----------



## kg26

How would you all written your seasonal resi contracts I'd like to know if I was on the mark or not.


----------



## BossPlowGuy04

anyone one have a decent single stage snow blower they would be willing to part with? I had two stolen last night, i called weingartz they dont have anything less then $600 when did snow blowers get so expensive dont think ive ever spent more then $400 for a single stage.


----------



## Green Glacier

Wow just cleaned out my truck I have stickers that ad up to 8 free McDonalds coffee lol


----------



## procut

terrapro;1764546 said:


> I am sick and tired of hearing "so are you a millionaire yet"...actually I am losing my ass but thanks for rubbing it in lol


It's funny you mention that. Some charity called the office phone wanting donations the other day. The guy had the nerve to say, "I'm calling all the snow plow companies in the phone book, because I know how much money you guys must have right now."


----------



## Lightningllc

procut;1764648 said:


> It's funny you mention that. Some charity called the office phone wanting donations the other day. The guy had the nerve to say, "I'm calling all the snow plow companies in the phone book, because I know how much money you guys must have right now."


I got the same phone call. I said when I get paid in June call me


----------



## Lightningllc

Just wondering what software everyone uses, I am looking to upgrade my billing/routing/estimate software.

What software is everyone happy with??


----------



## bln

BossPlowGuy04;1764597 said:


> anyone one have a decent single stage snow blower they would be willing to part with? I had two stolen last night, i called weingartz they dont have anything less then $600 when did snow blowers get so expensive dont think ive ever spent more then $400 for a single stage.


Alex, I left you a voicemail regarding this.


----------



## Caleb24

Plow operator was shot at in Washtenaw County. Link below.

http://detroit.cbslocal.com/2014/02...river-could-be-charged-with-attempted-murder/


----------



## Bedell Mgmt.

Lightningllc;1764791 said:


> Just wondering what software everyone uses, I am looking to upgrade my billing/routing/estimate software.
> 
> What software is everyone happy with??


Justin -

we have enjoyed using quickbooks online for billing, estimating, etc. however, it does lack a compatible routing option. :angry:

we looked at real green systems the other year. they had a great offering, but at the time we had a hard time swallowing the costs (both upfront and over time). it was my impression that a bigger outfit, such as yourself, may see a better benefit from what they have to offer. and they are based in Walled Lake ussmileyflag


----------



## terrapro

I use Quickbooks for accounting and Realtime Landscaping for design... both are ok


----------



## kg26

Lightningllc;1764673 said:


> I got the same phone call. I said when I get paid in June call me


Similar conversation I had with a client last week.


----------



## boss75

Lightningllc;1764791 said:


> Just wondering what software everyone uses, I am looking to upgrade my billing/routing/estimate software.
> 
> What software is everyone happy with??


Been using Real Green for over 25 years for the lawn fertilizing accounts, never had problems with them or the software.


----------



## procut

Caleb24;1764871 said:


> Plow operator was shot at in Washtenaw County. Link below.
> 
> http://detroit.cbslocal.com/2014/02...river-could-be-charged-with-attempted-murder/


I saw this yesterday and honestly, it did not surprise me at all. I concluded years ago that people for the most part hate snow plow trucks. I've been yelled and screamed at before, its probably a matter of time before someone pulls a gun on me. There seems to be so much of this stuff in the news lately, lady at a McDonalds pulled a gun because her order was wrong, guy that shot (and killed) that kid at a gas station because of loud music, guy shot some kid in a movie theater because of texting or being on a cell phone. These are just instances I can think of without even giving it much thought or researching it any.

I read through all the comments from the link above. While most of them seemed to agree that the guy with the gun was an idiot, some didn't. There were several that more or less said the guy deserved it because snow plow drivers are ***holes; and that it was his own fault, if he just would have watched where he was pushing the snow, he wouldn't have made the guy mad and the whole thing could have been avoided. The best was one guy that basically said he has been the 'victim' of the snow plow pushing snow in the end of his driveway / front of his car and could understand the guys use of 'deadly force'


----------



## procut

^ and FWIW I hope the guy is charged with attempted murder and locked up.


----------



## GimmeSnow!!

We just signed up with real green, I'm very excited about it but we haven't had enough time to set it up and it's been three weeks since our training so I'm having trouble remembering everything. I'm real interested in their marketing but there's so many choices and it could get expensive pretty quick I would love to hear from other users which marketing products they use and how successful it has been.


----------



## Lightningllc

I have a meeting with real green tomorrow, I just have a hard time with the pricing a large upfront fee, Then a $300 a month to operate, They also charge for system upgrades, I am a lawn maintenance, Landscape, Irrigation, Snow operation, I do not fertilize so I see it is based more for the fert n squirt side of things, 

I only use quick books for tax purposes, I have a old school program for my maintenance and billing, Just looking for a more modern program, Im liking seeing the mobile app routing software from real green but not the price.


----------



## cuttingedge13

Superior L & L;1764465 said:


> Right in our contract it's going to say, you cannot call emergency snow phone DURING a snow fall if
> 1.We missed a small sidewalk that hardly ever gets used, we will get it on the second pass when we do clean up.
> 
> 2. your parking lot is slick!!! It's winter in Michigan and it's snowing !!!! We know it's slick and most times have already serviced u TWICE before your call
> 3. Your going to be rude !! I'm almost to the point of hanging up on people. It's winter in Michigan and it's snowing !!!
> 
> I think EVERYONE who does hotels or apartments will have something about "one return clean up visit per storm"


I've asked a few of my clients if they've considered relocating to Florida.


----------



## GimmeSnow!!

Lightningllc;1765065 said:


> I have a meeting with real green tomorrow, I just have a hard time with the pricing a large upfront fee, Then a $300 a month to operate, They also charge for system upgrades, I am a lawn maintenance, Landscape, Irrigation, Snow operation, I do not fertilize so I see it is based more for the fert n squirt side of things,
> 
> I only use quick books for tax purposes, I have a old school program for my maintenance and billing, Just looking for a more modern program, Im liking seeing the mobile app routing software from real green but not the price.


We've been tracking all of our times on our properties and all of our billing on excel. At the end of the month we print out a spreadsheet for billing and input everything into quick books. After that I go through each bill individually to check for mistakes. It takes almost a week to get all of the billing done. My mom does all of the billing and she does not have a lot of computer skills. Plus she needs to stop working so much. The way I see it with real green the bills should be done in a day and should be correct. The reports and job costing will be much more timely and accurate. That alone is worth the monthly cost. That's not even considering all of the other things real green does and offers.


----------



## Superior L & L

We used clip for a couple years. Worked great. It takes some time to get all your customers to sync with quick books for billing but works great


----------



## alpine627

*accounting*

Grounds Keeper Pro works good and is geared toward landscape business.
Originally bought for the pesticide reporting aspect but works well for 
what I do. Looked into Real Green and the price steered me away.


----------



## 06clarkd

I use groundskeeper pro as well it is cartoony and a little difficult to get used to but it is cheap comparatively speaking. The only thing I would change is the billing part of the system that wants to charge everyone every week for service and the only way to do a "skip" in a drought Is to go into each individual account and delete the charge. You can make a route and it will print out a nice route sheet with check boxes and for billing you can bill by a route so for snow where you are normally doing every account billing is very fast


----------



## procut

I don't understand how guys in this business use Quickbooks. I've bought or looked at few different versions and could never find a way to put a date on each service. I thought the invoices were pretty blah, too. Real basic font, and the spot for your logo was only like 1" x 1". I always wanted to switch to Quickbooks as I think it could be really slick once you got the hang of it, but the invoicing portion of it seems so lacking. 

I use Groundskeeper. I don't hate it, but don't really like it that well. Years ago I looked at quite a few programs, Clip, Gopher, quickbooks, some generic invoicing program from Stapes and maybe a few others, I really don't remember. Groundskeeper was the only one that could generate the style invoices I wanted and didn't break the bank so I went with it. FWIW a few times over the years I have had to call them to upgrade, get new activation codes when switching computers, ect. and every time they have been extremely short and rude on the phone.

It's gotten to the point where I hate doing invoicing. It takes hours and is boring and miserable. Then they all have to be folded and put into envelopes and put on stamps. Been considering getting a paper folding machine and one of those Pitney Bowes things that prints postage on them, but haven't pulled the trigger on either, still doing it the hard way, lol. 

Interesting sidebar - It was searching for an invoicing program that I stumbled across lawnsite and plowsite. I think I searched for "lawn care involving program" or something like that and lawnsite.com was in the results.


----------



## Lightningllc

I have used groundskeeper for 12 years. 

1st problem it does not communicate with my 5 other computers

2nd problem. Tons of time with invoices, route sheets , inputting, no mobile set up or gps routing. 

3rd problem. It's so outdated and old fashioned. 


I'm looking into high end programs with mobile and web based options, with multiple computer users.


----------



## Do It All Do It Right

Q express is something to look into. It is an tracking program that integrates with quick books.


----------



## procut

Lol at #3. Now that I think about it the interface does look like something from 25 years ago that would have ran in Windows 3.1


----------



## wondo

Had to run out to my truck to grab some papers and it's getting a little slick from refreeze


----------



## irishbrother

Lightningllc;1765065 said:


> I have a meeting with real green tomorrow, I just have a hard time with the pricing a large upfront fee, Then a $300 a month to operate, They also charge for system upgrades, I am a lawn maintenance, Landscape, Irrigation, Snow operation, I do not fertilize so I see it is based more for the fert n squirt side of things,
> 
> I only use quick books for tax purposes, I have a old school program for my maintenance and billing, Just looking for a more modern program, Im liking seeing the mobile app routing software from real green but not the price.


I use Grounds Keeper pro and it very easy to use


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Do It All Do It Right;1765524 said:


> Q express is something to look into. It is an tracking program that integrates with quick books.


I have not updated QX but it sucks. Maybe with the updates it is better. I have been using it for close to 10 years and got sick of paying the $800\year extortion fee.

I really don't like the idea of web based\cloud\whatever programs, either. I like to have it on my computer, especially when I am paying as much for it as I am.


----------



## Do It All Do It Right

The cloud based program's have their benefits but the fees are rediculas. Not being able to own a copy of the program is frustrating especially if you don't want to upgrade daily. Having computer programs on the payroll and being charged extra for support can be frustrating.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Justin, you may want to check into Service Autopilot, still a cloud or web based, but I have heard good things about it. 

Still terribly expensive, IMO.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Crap!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

http://www.mlive.com/weather/index...._finally_gives_us_a.html#incart_river_default


----------



## Superior L & L

Mark Oomkes;1765820 said:


> I have not updated QX but it sucks. Maybe with the updates it is better. I have been using it for close to 10 years and got sick of paying the $800\year extortion fee.


Lol, it sucked so bad you've kept using it for 10 years


----------



## Lightningllc

Mark Oomkes;1765891 said:


> Crap!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> http://www.mlive.com/weather/index...._finally_gives_us_a.html#incart_river_default


Why can't that damn lake freeze, Great turn on the snow maker again FML


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Superior L & L;1765927 said:


> Lol, it sucked so bad you've kept using it for 10 years


Yup, haven't had time to look hard to find something. I don't like the cloud based stuff. I don't need all kinds of mobile stuff unless it's tied in with GPS because can you get your guys to not spill coffee\water\soda on paperwork? Drop it in the mud or on the floor?

I think the best solution is www.pencilandpaper.com

Although I have not had time to develop a system for that, so I use what "works".


----------



## Lightningllc

Mark Oomkes;1765977 said:


> Yup, haven't had time to look hard to find something. I don't like the cloud based stuff. I don't need all kinds of mobile stuff unless it's tied in with GPS because can you get your guys to not spill coffee\water\soda on paperwork? Drop it in the mud or on the floor?
> 
> I think the best solution is www.pencilandpaper.com
> 
> Although I have not had time to develop a system for that, so I use what "works".


It's not about software it's about taking stress off of you and running more efficiently


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Lightningllc;1765997 said:


> It's not about software it's about taking stress off of you and running more efficiently


Which is why I haven't spent a bunch of time looking and changing everything over.

QX "works", but I would never buy it or recommend someone buy it. It seemed to be great at the time, but it is getting more and more buggy. Plus, there are tons of extra steps\clicks\keystrokes that should have been programmed out from the start.


----------



## Plow-jeff

Holy snow! Heavy, big heavy falling fast!. Thunder snow!


----------



## GimmeSnow!!

Since you guys are on the topic of Quickbooks, I was talking to a buddy yesterday and he said that his Bank of America account integrates with Quickbooks pretty well. He said after he set everything up online with B of A all of his expenses got categorized and input into QB automatically. We have been with TCF for 10 years and I like that we don't pay any fees but their online banking leaves a lot to be desired and I would love to be able to cut down data entry and time it takes to categorize all of our expenses. I interviewed four banks a couple years ago and ended up trying B of A, but had a horrible experience, so I went back to TCF. What bank accounts do you guys use?


----------



## sefh

Plow-jeff;1766143 said:


> Holy snow! Heavy, big heavy falling fast!. Thunder snow!


Thunder snow in Ann Arbor right now. Parking lots have a covering of snow on them already. What happened to 45* and rain????


----------



## redskinsfan34

Complete whiteout in Chelsea. Everything covered. Im getting worried.


----------



## Plow-jeff

Over inch in lansing and fell fast. Still coming down


----------



## TheXpress2002

it will quickly change to rain and it will all melt within the hour. this is literally the warm front moving north


----------



## somervillelawn

Just measured 1.5" in my driveway south of Lansing


----------



## Plow-jeff

So heavy the wipers wouldn't push off the inch and a half on my truck winshield.


----------



## Green Glacier

Bout an 1" in Chelsea complete white out


----------



## ACutAbovemi

Snowing good here in commerce. County is salting on union lake road already!


----------



## Tscape

Wild. No snow even showing on radar, yet there it is .5" on the walk. The rain is going to be very strange


----------



## Green Glacier

How Kwik is the change over ?


----------



## GimmeSnow!!

Just started in Clarkston


----------



## grassmaster06

This better turn to rain I just dropped my salt truck off to get the ball joints fixed,and it's thunder stomping snow in Wyandotte lol


----------



## Tscape

.....and THNDERSNOW!


----------



## cuttingedge13

GimmeSnow!!;1766153 said:


> Since you guys are on the topic of Quickbooks, I was talking to a buddy yesterday and he said that his Bank of America account integrates with Quickbooks pretty well. He said after he set everything up online with B of A all of his expenses got categorized and input into QB automatically. We have been with TCF for 10 years and I like that we don't pay any fees but their online banking leaves a lot to be desired and I would love to be able to cut down data entry and time it takes to categorize all of our expenses. I interviewed four banks a couple years ago and ended up trying B of A, but had a horrible experience, so I went back to TCF. What bank accounts do you guys use?


Chase online banking works well with quick books.


----------



## cuttingedge13

My guys want to know when we're going to start plowing today....how slick is it going to be when the rain hits this snow?


----------



## Lightningllc

1" in south Lyon right now. Complete white out.


----------



## sefh

Looks like Lenawee and Monroe County is rain right now. The rain is coming.


----------



## wondo

Thundersnow whiteout in Milford. Going out to burn it off. I know it will melt later but it's going to get real fuggin slick first


----------



## redskinsfan34

I'm literally praying for the rain. 2" down in Ann Arbor.


----------



## TheXpress2002

so glad even our f****** radar is dependable Jesus Christ


----------



## redskinsfan34

TheXpress2002;1766163 said:


> it will quickly change to rain and it will all melt within the hour. this is literally the warm front moving north


Wow. Once again... Dead nuts. Straight rain in Ann Arbor. Melt that **** away!


----------



## CTC58

I just received a phone call from one of my seasonal accounts. They just wanted to know when I would be there. F my life. I thought It was safe to take my daughter to the movies today. 1.5 inches down in Allen Park.


----------



## Tscape

Striaght rain in Hamburg now. From snow to rain like a switch was thrown.


----------



## cuttingedge13

Waiting on that rain in Livonia!!!!


----------



## redskinsfan34

Tscape;1766270 said:


> Striaght rain in Hamburg now. From snow to rain like a switch was thrown.


Are you even bothering to drop the blade Tscape? Or are you just gonna let it melt?


----------



## ProperLandscape

1/2" on the ground in Southfield


----------



## Plow-jeff

Rain in lansing. Just over 2 inches of snow fell first


----------



## ProperLandscape

1 inch in southfield now, looks like its starting to mix.


----------



## P&M Landscaping

Plow-jeff;1766310 said:


> Rain in lansing. Just over 2 inches of snow fell first


Rain downriver, 1" of slush


----------



## TheXpress2002

Well that 60 minutes of Hell has now put us at number 2 all time


----------



## TheXpress2002

really sorry guys. Only one predictive radar had this happening out of the 15 or so models. 

heavy rain will continue throughout the day with rising temperatures into the mid 40's


----------



## kg26

GimmeSnow!!;1766153 said:


> Since you guys are on the topic of Quickbooks, I was talking to a buddy yesterday and he said that his Bank of America account integrates with Quickbooks pretty well. He said after he set everything up online with B of A all of his expenses got categorized and input into QB automatically. We have been with TCF for 10 years and I like that we don't pay any fees but their online banking leaves a lot to be desired and I would love to be able to cut down data entry and time it takes to categorize all of our expenses. I interviewed four banks a couple years ago and ended up trying B of A, but had a horrible experience, so I went back to TCF. What bank accounts do you guys use?


We use Chase.


----------



## redskinsfan34

TheXpress2002;1766355 said:


> really sorry guys. Only one predictive radar had this happening out of the 15 or so models.
> 
> heavy rain will continue throughout the day with rising temperatures into the mid 40's


Sorry for what? No one saw that coming. You can't get every event 100% correct. I certainly don't expect that from you and nobody else should either. Especially when you're helping us out at no charge. So thank you.


----------



## Plow-jeff

redskinsfan34;1766400 said:


> Sorry for what? No one saw that coming. You can't get every event 100% correct. I certainly don't expect that from you and nobody else should either. Especially when you're helping us out at no charge. So thank you.


Second that, thank you for what you do express


----------



## caitlyncllc

I use chase. Works well with quickbooks and they are good to deal with. Never have any fees.


----------



## cgrappler135

Is anybody planning on going out and shovelin walks or plowing lanes? Had an apt complex call and ask when we'd be there. I told her we weren't and that it was just gonna melt.


----------



## Do It All Do It Right

It's raining now no problems Ryan! Too bad I'm not calm enough to pull out a lawn chair and watch the thunder snow turn to rain, and watch it melt.

The kicker is are we going to dry out before we freeze?


----------



## mezammit

Haven't posted on here in a while, but I don't see this mess of a storm just melting away. Rain is almost done looking at the radar and it is only 35 degrees out.


----------



## Green Glacier

redskinsfan34;1766400 said:


> Sorry for what? No one saw that coming. You can't get every event 100% correct. I certainly don't expect that from you and nobody else should either. Especially when you're helping us out at no charge. So thank you.


I'm going to third that thanks express


----------



## TheXpress2002

currently in Ann Arbor has gone up 6 degrees in the past hour I am now at 41. Giving everything a quick scrapeso it's not an issue in case we wind up having a hurricane volcanic eruption an earth quake or whatever else Mother Nature has not thrown at us today.

severe weather will be likely for I 94 south going into the overnight hours


----------



## TheXpress2002

the line of storms just entering Illinois is what needs to be watched


----------



## redskinsfan34

Ryan do you see any snow accumulating tomorrow?


----------



## grassmaster06

I tried scraping a few but this is a joke ,get the squeegee out this is a mess .is anyone else trying to take care of this slope ,I seen a few guys salting but wtf


----------



## Lightningllc

Plowing a sub and didn't see the homeowner over the snow pile 


They were alittle ticked


----------



## Mark Oomkes

TheXpress2002;1766947 said:


> the line of storms just entering Illinois is what needs to be watched


For a tornado

hurricane

earthquake

or

volcanic eruption?


----------



## Green Glacier

I've got this **** freezing after plowing


----------



## Green Glacier

NWS says 34 degrees and unknown precip


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Apparently mother nature didn't like the talk about elephants. lol

FWIW, we are at 36* and a nice light and thunder show currently. And heavy rain.

Very happy we only received a half inch or so of snow this AM.

Not that I want the snow, but I would much rather it was 5*.

PS Here's something for you to listen to Ryan:


----------



## terrapro

I don't have words to describe this **** that is out there... 2" of wet slop, SO MUCH WATER everywhere, it's still 33deg here, stuff is freezing... I am just glad I decided to scrape and shovel everything because when this freezes tonight it is not going to be good at all.


----------



## Green Glacier

terrapro;1767084 said:


> I don't have words to describe this **** that is out there... 2" of wet slop, SO MUCH WATER everywhere, it's still 33deg here, stuff is freezing... I am just glad I decided to scrape and shovel
> everything because when this freezes tonight
> it is not going to be good at all.


I'm still chasing sidewalks

I second THAT


----------



## Bedell Mgmt.

I'll third that...... things are getting messy up in Bloomfield Hills


----------



## GreenAcresFert

http://www.tickld.com/x/i-wish-i-worked-with-this-manhes-hilarious


----------



## TheXpress2002

Mark Oomkes;1767056 said:


> Apparently mother nature didn't like the talk about elephants. lol
> 
> FWIW, we are at 36* and a nice light and thunder show currently. And heavy rain.
> 
> Very happy we only received a half inch or so of snow this AM.
> 
> Not that I want the snow, but I would much rather it was 5*.
> 
> PS Here's something for you to listen to Ryan:


how about water buffalo then


----------



## kg26

Plow-jeff;1766408 said:


> Second that, thank you for what you do express


Third that thank you my good man


----------



## terrapro

TheXpress2002;1767221 said:


> how about water buffalo then


Did you say something about a guy on a Buffalo?


----------



## caitlyncllc

terrapro;1767266 said:


> Did you say something about a guy on a Buffalo?


I think I am now dumber than I was before I watched that video. Criminy Cole, where did you ever find that nonsense?


----------



## caitlyncllc

This is for when you don't wanna go back to the yard and fill up with salt. Ever.

http://flint.craigslist.org/for/4286470168.html


----------



## gunsworth

caitlyncllc;1767304 said:


> This is for when you don't wanna go back to the yard and fill up with salt. Ever.
> 
> http://flint.craigslist.org/for/4286470168.html


Hahaha actually saw that on there the other day. I mean what the hell would you need that for. And guessing youd need a semi for that. Only use I could see is if you needed to go up north amd the roads werent salted tou could send that out ahead of you lol


----------



## magnatrac

Oakland county has the graders out on the back roads. I'd be very suprised if there is school tomorrow. You know the ice layer is thick when they can't break through it !


----------



## caitlyncllc

That salter is set up to be on a roll off dumpster truck. So that is what, 50' long? Guess it would not be the best rig for doing banks... but i guess if you were salting the palace or the silverdome it would be great. If there are no cars there.


----------



## terrapro

Bah they called school off! Its 37deg and nice and windy dried everything out!


----------



## Green Glacier

Anything that was not pushed yesterday is thick ice


----------



## Allor Outdoor

Pretty bad out there!

Lots of run off, tons of icy areas!
We have a full app on all sites, even if they were plowed yesterday.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

I love it when a plan comes together. 

Started salting around 3ish and everything is done just in time for it to start freezing up and the stupid LE snow to start.


----------



## wondo

I just didn't plow yesterday only salted yesterday. I didn't have anything besides some puddles and runoff that froze in Farmington hills-Southfield.


----------



## terrapro

You guys made me paranoid and I just had to go do the full route check again...waste of gas...
Until later anyway when it thaws some more and then refreezes again.


----------



## redskinsfan34

Ryan do you have any thoughts on any accumulation today and tonight?


----------



## Green Glacier

The wind is blowing so hard I'm spreading salt and watching it blow out the front of my truck lol


----------



## Lightningllc

I feel bad for mark over in Grand Rapids. Holy crap look at the radar. The big lake is really pounding him


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Lightningllc;1767732 said:


> I feel bad for mark over in Grand Rapids. Holy crap look at the radar. The big lake is really pounding him


:crying:

Not too bad, pavement temps are up that our salting\spraying is holding so far.


----------



## magnatrac

Who sends a 2wheel drive wrecker out on ice covered back roads to winch a car out? He was following me as I was heading home and I watched himinnslow motion go sideways on the hill then go up into the snow bank. He was just an employee so with about 20 lbs. of salt thrown at his rear tires I was able to help him out.


----------



## redskinsfan34

magnatrac;1767766 said:


> Who sends a 2wheel drive wrecker out on ice covered back roads to winch a car out? He was following me as I was heading home and I watched himinnslow motion go sideways on the hill then go up into the snow bank. He was just an employee so with about 20 lbs. of salt thrown at his rear tires I was able to help him out.


Good Karma for you.


----------



## gunsworth

magnatrac;1767766 said:


> Who sends a 2wheel drive wrecker out on ice covered back roads to winch a car out? He was following me as I was heading home and I watched himinnslow motion go sideways on the hill then go up into the snow bank. He was just an employee so with about 20 lbs. of salt thrown at his rear tires I was able to help him out.


Thats like 50$ in salt!


----------



## cgrappler135

Well it looks like customers will just have to deal with any refreeze or dusting until tomorrow. Angelos was only giving one bucket per customer today. They said once their little pile was gone, it was it for a week or so, maybe for the year. I had to pick and choose where to use the salt at. Haven't got any calls thus far!


----------



## kg26

Can someone take a lady who just called me, she is located in Novi and I don't service the area she is having a party tomorrow and would like it done today. Inbox me if you can help, thanks.


----------



## kg26

kg26;1767841 said:


> Can someone take a lady who just called me, she is located in Novi and I don't service the area she is having a party tomorrow and would like it done today. Inbox me if you can help, thanks.


Its been taken care of.


----------



## TheXpress2002

Couple inches of snow Monday night into Tuesday


----------



## bln

Thank you Ryan


----------



## First Responder

Thank you for the update. Much appreciated as always!


----------



## terrapro

Anyone in the Brighton area with equipment want to push back the sides of a driveway? Guy can't get a propane truck to his house and I can't do it with a truck cause the drive is hard packed and I just fall off it and get stuck.


----------



## Plow-jeff

terrapro;1768783 said:


> Anyone in the Brighton area with equipment want to push back the sides of a driveway? Guy can't get a propane truck to his house and I can't do it with a truck cause the drive is hard packed and I just fall off it and get stuck.


Wish I could but I'm in the same boat. Turned down 2 reality companies yesterday that wanted me to plow through a 4 foot frozen snow bank to clear a driveway that has never been plowed. My truck said no!


----------



## Summerlawn

Plow-jeff;1768875 said:


> Wish I could but I'm in the same boat. Turned down 2 reality companies yesterday that wanted me to plow through a 4 foot frozen snow bank to clear a driveway that has never been plowed. My truck said no!


Why would you even try? Not worth the risk to me.


----------



## caitlyncllc

I would be happy to take a skid to those jobs and clear them a path. Feel free to pass my number along if you want. 
Mark
586-291-1236
Based out of fenton.


----------



## Allor Outdoor

Plow-jeff;1768875 said:


> Wish I could but I'm in the same boat. Turned down 2 reality companies yesterday that wanted me to plow through a 4 foot frozen snow bank to clear a driveway that has never been plowed. My truck said no!


I've received a lot if these calls as well. 
The guy that called yesterday hung up on me when I told him, for me to haul a skid to his house, dig him out, load the machine back up, and haul it back to the shop would be a minimum 4 hour charge at $150/hour. 
He laughed and said I should be able to do it with a "standard" truck. 
Needless to say, we aren't doing the work.


----------



## terrapro

caitlyncllc;1768894 said:


> I would be happy to take a skid to those jobs and clear them a path. Feel free to pass my number along if you want.
> Mark
> 586-291-1236
> Based out of fenton.


Thumbs Up I didn't know you had a skid or I just would have asked you first.


----------



## Plow-jeff

caitlyncllc;1768894 said:


> I would be happy to take a skid to those jobs and clear them a path. Feel free to pass my number along if you want.
> Mark
> 586-291-1236
> Based out of fenton.


I gave your info to them. If they haven't got it done yet I'm sure you'll get a call.


----------



## redskinsfan34

I've had 2 of these calls today. I also told them 150 an hour for tractor work. I don't have a skid. They got pissed and then I asked them why they waited till today to call me. They said "I've been able to make it in and out till today." What idiots.


----------



## Boomer123

I guess everyone is enjoying the sunshine and having a good weekend. No one has posted anything in almost 24 hours. 

I cleaned the truck inside and out today taking advantage of the sun.


----------



## zags

Been busy chopping ice off of sidewalks before Polar Vortex III hits this week. Ann Arbor started sending out the sidewalk Nazis on Friday.


----------



## bln

zags, i have found an air hammer works really well on ice build ups.


----------



## MPM

Im looking to buy either a tractor or skid steer for loading salt into my truck/trucks for next year. I only need it for that,some occasional small landscaping work and moving snow piles. Im leaning towards a skid steer but im just worried about tearing up lawns and loose soil. Any opinions/advice would be appreciated!


----------



## Do It All Do It Right

MPM;1769829 said:


> Im looking to buy either a tractor or skid steer for loading salt into my truck/trucks for next year. I only need it for that,some occasional small landscaping work and moving snow piles. Im leaning towards a skid steer but im just worried about tearing up lawns and loose soil. Any opinions/advice would be appreciated!


a tracked skid cat or asv mtl. Beautiful floatation on turf straight in straight out. We have a cat 277b and love it tracks are a little pricy but they do the job and have low ground pressure.


----------



## caitlyncllc

MPM;1769829 said:


> Im looking to buy either a tractor or skid steer for loading salt into my truck/trucks for next year. I only need it for that,some occasional small landscaping work and moving snow piles. Im leaning towards a skid steer but im just worried about tearing up lawns and loose soil. Any opinions/advice would be appreciated!


Apples and oranges. Sadly there are lots of differences between tire and track skid steers, and compact tractors with ag, or R4, or turf tires. Each having their own advantages. I have ran them all, and i dont have a favorite for a "one machine does it all" machine. But it sounds like a track skid might be the best if your gonna be on lawns and want the least disturbance. BUT - they all leave their mark, and track machines are more up front cost and more maintenance costs. Skids will most likely make you more money on job sites than tractors, but tractors are more fun to operate and have a 3-point, so.....just depends on what all you want it to do.


----------



## MPM

I have been using a kubota bx25 w/ backhoe this summer. Its a little work horse but its just too small for loading salt into the truck without a ramp. And its not able to lift high enough to dump in the dump insert in my pickup either.


----------



## Do It All Do It Right

caitlyncllc;1769880 said:


> Apples and oranges. Sadly there are lots of differences between tire and track skid steers, and compact tractors with ag, or R4, or turf tires. Each having their own advantages. I have ran them all, and i dont have a favorite for a "one machine does it all" machine. But it sounds like a track skid might be the best if your gonna be on lawns and want the least disturbance. BUT - they all leave their mark, and track machines are more up front cost and more maintenance costs. Skids will most likely make you more money on job sites than tractors, but tractors are more fun to operate and have a 3-point, so.....just depends on what all you want it to do.


Agreed it all depends what you are going to do. Any way you slice it buy quality and take care of it and they will last quite awhile. There not mowers. It also boils down to who will be able to service the machine and how easily you can locate the right parts and resale value.


----------



## procut

I would do a utility tractor. I don't have a ton of experience with skids, but to me, they are horrible to run compared to a tractor; visibility sucks, material spilling out of the bucket and back into the operator area, not to mention rough ride and general clumsy-ness. Maybe I just haven't spent enough time in one, but I can't understudy why guys think those things are so great, I'd MUCH rather be on a tractor or backhoe. 

I'm not talking about some old POS either, the ones I ran were late model tracked machines. I was exited that I got to run one at first, but did not like them at all. I will say that they did have a lot of lifting and pulling power for something their size, though.


----------



## magnatrac

We have both a tractor and skid and I can say they both have their place. The skid is fast and gets a lot done but the cab in the tractor is 10 times more comtorable. If you plan to do a lot of digging rather than just material handling then a skid is better. For material handling with a skid vertical lift is a must IMO. Our equipment is new holland and we have had great luck with it. Try renting a few machines before you buy and figure out what you like.


----------



## caitlyncllc

Tractors are more fun and easier on the body to operate. But, i can bury a guy on a tractor with my skid. Pound for pound of machine weight - skids are twice as strong, quicker(but a slower travel speed over long distances), more agile and more accurate than a loader tractor. A skid is engineered as a loader. Thats its purpose. It has much stronger loader arms and hydraulics and over the life of the machine it will work harder and break less doing bigger/heavier jobs than a loader on a tractor.
A compact tractor is engineered as a tractor with the option of a loader to make it more useful. A quality tractor with a quality loader is a great thing, but it will never be the loader that a skid is. But, it also has a 3 point and can drag and pull and operate hydraulic pull type implements that a skid can not.
Apples and oranges. 
Remember a machine is only as good as its operator. Operator skill is the most important factor in any machine operation. The work you do, and your skill should determine the machine you buy. And when it cant do what you want, buy the other machine and have em both!!


----------



## Lightningllc

Skids are a landscapers bread and butter with any attachment available, lift capabilities, tight turning radius, operator visual for working, easier to haul. 

But in the other hand tractors are easier on lawns, lighter, 3 point offers a ton of options, pto is awesome. 

I have both and yes they have there place but for landscape and snow a skid wins out.


----------



## svc turf

Lightningllc;1770072 said:


> Skids are a landscapers bread and butter with any attachment available, lift capabilities, tight turning radius, operator visual for working, easier to haul.
> 
> But in the other hand tractors are easier on lawns, lighter, 3 point offers a ton of options, pto is awesome.
> 
> I have both and yes they have there place but for landscape and snow a skid wins out.


I would agree with that. Also today you you can get any attachment that you could get for a tractor on a skid. I would buy a skid steer any day before a tractor. I Iove my New Holland. Vertical lifts are the best for loading trucks and have the highest lift height. Skids are 10 times for maneuverable than a tractor and way shorter so you can haul them in a dump trailer or a shorter flat bed.


----------



## procut

I still think skids suck, but for those of you that use them and like them, do you have foot control or joystick. The ones I've run were foot control - found it hard to get used to.


----------



## svc turf

procut;1770149 said:


> I still think skids suck, but for those of you that use them and like them, do you have foot control or joystick. The ones I've run were foot control - found it hard to get used to.


I have foot control on my 2013 New Holland and have them on my 1987 New holland. They are hust as precise as joysticks but a lot cheaper and a lot easier to fix when they break. It just takes a full day to get used to them


----------



## h2oking

Hi I'm new to the site. Ive surfed around on it, and this place seems pretty awesome. I'm not as seasoned as some of you on here. I have managed to grind through the winter so far..ok I guess. I have a lot of questions but ill pace myself. I'm redoing some of my current contracts for next season and have a question in regards to snow hauling and trucking works. I've done a lot of on site snow relocation with our own trucks this year nothing to major. When you call a trucking company I know they charge you by the hour, I also know that cost varies by company, but what kind of price range(ballpark) would I expect to pay. Also if it is offsite hauling are there places that accept snow, do the trucking companies handle that, am I suppose to line that up? Are there any legalities involved? Sorry if these seem like dumb questions. Like I said not as seasoned as some appear to be.


----------



## redskinsfan34

Ryan are you still seeing accumulating snow tonight into tomorrow?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

FWIW, I started with a small utility tractor and have had a skid for quite some time now. But I'm with Justin, if I had to have only 1, it would be a skid. For all the reasons stated. Especially the loader part.


----------



## redskinsfan34

h2oking;1770194 said:


> Hi I'm new to the site. Ive surfed around on it, and this place seems pretty awesome. I'm not as seasoned as some of you on here. I have managed to grind through the winter so far..ok I guess. I have a lot of questions but ill pace myself. I'm redoing some of my current contracts for next season and have a question in regards to snow hauling and trucking works. I've done a lot of on site snow relocation with our own trucks this year nothing to major. When you call a trucking company I know they charge you by the hour, I also know that cost varies by company, but what kind of price range(ballpark) would I expect to pay. Also if it is offsite hauling are there places that accept snow, do the trucking companies handle that, am I suppose to line that up? Are there any legalities involved? Sorry if these seem like dumb questions. Like I said not as seasoned as some appear to be.


Welcome to our little slice of heaven.


----------



## kg26

Any one have any good ideas on how to break up ice in driveways


----------



## Superior L & L

Unless you plan on using a skid at least 2-3 times per week all summer I would buy a simple tractor. To do it right on grass you will for sure need a track machine but a heavily used on would run you 22-25000 then all it takes is a wheel motor to go out and you are dropping $3000 in to it.


----------



## Strictly Snow

kg26;1770382 said:


> Any one have any good ideas on how to break up ice in driveways


If you get an answer I would like to know too. I have a customer who's daughter owns a home in Pontiac that has not been cleared in some time and compacted by traffic(human and mechanical). I was out there today and in some places it 3" thick on old porous concrete. I think jack hammer is the only option besides a ton of salt(figurative and maybe literally)


----------



## grassmaster06

Just salt it and let it break up then go back later and shovel and scape away,try to do it when the sun is out lol


----------



## bln

I have used an airhammer where the icicles have melted and formed an 8'' mound about 18' wide. took all of about 4 minutes start to finish.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Dynamite......


----------



## Greenstar lawn

Try an ice chopper from blowes. A neighbor was using one and was really effective. I think it's around $25


----------



## Lightningllc

A blow torch works great. Get a big propane tank, I'll never forget another contractor jack hammered ice and cracked concrete all over the homeowners property.


----------



## TheXpress2002

Tonight and Wednesdays system look to stay suppressed just south of the Ohio border. We may see a few flakes from it.

attention turns to the pattern change this weekend.

dates to watch are the 1st 3rd 5th and 9th


----------



## bln

Thank you Ryan.


----------



## kg26

Yeah this is crazy, I'm getting calls "Can you plow my drive way" I look out side at the conditions I look at the temp I do the math and I can already tell it is going to be a Ice place when I get there. My reply with the salt shortage it is going to be too expensive for me to do the job for you I already know you've got at least 4" on your drive way. It is February why did you wait so long???!!


----------



## redskinsfan34

Thanks Ryan.


----------



## Tango

Thanx Ryan


----------



## grassmaster06

Anyone have a 12 inch mini excavator bucket they want to sell,for kubota u 17 but i can fabricate other makes and models to fit .thanks


----------



## TheXpress2002

Correction... the 1st is a minor snow. The other dates of the 3rd 5th and 9th are major systems.


----------



## GreenAcresFert

TheXpress2002;1770647 said:


> Correction... the 1st is a minor snow. The other dates of the 3rd 5th and 9th are major systems.


Stop it at the 9th. Lakeland bound on the 10th.


----------



## TheXpress2002

GreenAcresFert;1770753 said:


> Stop it at the 9th. Lakeland bound on the 10th.


Went last year. Awesome experience. Wanted to go again this year but I know whats coming.....


----------



## h2oking

TheXpress2002;1770647 said:


> Correction... the 1st is a minor snow. The other dates of the 3rd 5th and 9th are major systems.


I feel like at this point in the season it would be easier to tell my girlfriend I'm cheating on her or something like that as opposed to telling her it's going to snow.


----------



## donleybrent

h2oking;1770773 said:


> I feel like at this point in the season it would be easier to tell my girlfriend I'm cheating on her or something like that as opposed to telling her it's going to snow.


Yup my wife has her suspicions


----------



## donleybrent

Any of you michigan guys need a nice skid steer I'm selling my 05 Cat 257B track machine with full cab for $17,000. It has around 2900 hours.


----------



## GreenAcresFert

donleybrent;1770791 said:


> Any of you michigan guys need a nice skid steer I'm selling my 05 Cat 257B track machine with full cab for $17,000. It has around 2900 hours.


Sent you a pm


----------



## terrapro

Coming down like crazy here in Howell ATM


----------



## boss75

terrapro;1770820 said:


> Coming down like crazy here in Howell ATM


All white in troy


----------



## ACutAbovemi

Walled lake, commerce, and white lake all have light dusting with flakes falling


----------



## TheXpress2002

This is a LES band along a trough. The formidable system stays to our south during the early morning hours.


----------



## goinggreen

donleybrent;1770791 said:


> Any of you michigan guys need a nice skid steer I'm selling my 05 Cat 257B track machine with full cab for $17,000. It has around 2900 hours.


Can you email me some pictures. [email protected]


----------



## donleybrent

goinggreen;1770951 said:


> Can you email me some pictures. [email protected]


I posted one on here in the equipment for sale section.


----------



## bln

started about 20 minutes ago in South Lyon


----------



## Lightningllc

1/4" of fuffy snow. 


What's everyone's thoughts.


----------



## TheXpress2002

Couldn't justify an app in Canton Ypsi or south side of A2. North side of A2 should be checked


----------



## redskinsfan34

Nothing in Dexter


----------



## stanky

*No big snows*

I think our big snow's might be over!


----------



## redskinsfan34

stanky;1771233 said:


> I think our big snow's might be over!




John Dee is calling for 3"-7" Sunday night as of today.


----------



## stanky

COOL THATS A GOOD THING <I JUST DIDN"T SEE ANY THING IN THE NEAR FUTURE !!!!ussmileyflag


----------



## Mark Oomkes

This is the perfect weather for liquids. 

Glad I kept my spray rig. That and the salt shortage.


----------



## TheXpress2002

all models are suggesting flipping chaos next week. Sunday thru Tuesday will be an overriding system that looks to bring a solid 6 plus inch event. Immediately followed with a cutting system on Wednesday and Thursday bringing potentially upwards of another foot of snow. Another system would follow that one for later in the week.

I can post all of the colorful maps,, if everyone needs visuals


----------



## Greenstar lawn

Ryan what about Friday night? Accuweather us saying 2-4" right now


----------



## terrapro

TheXpress2002;1771274 said:


> all models are suggesting flipping chaos next week. Sunday thru Tuesday will be an overriding system that looks to bring a solid 6 plus inch event. Immediately followed with a cutting system on Wednesday and Thursday bringing potentially upwards of another foot of snow. Another system would follow that one for later in the week.
> 
> I can post all of the colorful maps,, if everyone needs visuals


Yes please! Starting to get the hang of reading them!



Greenstar lawn;1771278 said:


> Ryan what about Friday night? Accuweather us saying 2-4" right now


Christ...who needs a social life


----------



## terrapro

Mark Oomkes;1771258 said:


> This is the perfect weather for liquids.
> 
> Glad I kept my spray rig. That and the salt shortage.


Yep! Nice dry snow.


----------



## Greenstar lawn

terrapro;1771283 said:


> Christ...who needs a social life


No kidding. I hope there is a bit of down time before the lawn season starts up.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

I like pictures.


----------



## gunsworth

TheXpress2002;1771274 said:


> all models are suggesting flipping chaos next week.


Well duh i have been calling this all year, getting married in Jamaica next week... o well... only concern is shovelers atm


----------



## terrapro

Mark Oomkes;1771344 said:


> I like pictures.


Of? Snow? lol you should have enough of that!


----------



## alternative

I have a whelan guardian Strobe lite for sale-- $100 barely used. $160 new.


----------



## Green Glacier

here is a kool one 




__ https://www.facebook.com/sherry.odegaardgriffith/posts/10202831947376482


----------



## Danhoe

Frost Laws come on March 1 in Washtenaw county , watch your loads.


----------



## Superior L & L

TheXpress2002;1771274 said:


> all models are suggesting flipping chaos next week. Sunday thru Tuesday will be an overriding system that looks to bring a solid 6 plus inch event. Immediately followed with a cutting system on Wednesday and Thursday bringing potentially upwards of another foot of snow. Another system would follow that one for later in the week.
> 
> I can post all of the colorful maps,, if everyone needs visuals


Doesn't it snow almost annually on the mgia show


----------



## Tango

Thoughts on Friday / Saturday or is I touching till Sunday?


----------



## CTC58

Superior L & L;1771493 said:


> Doesn't it snow almost annually on the mgia show


It's either 75 and sunny or snow. Always one extreme or the other.


----------



## bln

Danhoe;1771475 said:


> Frost Laws come on March 1 in Washtenaw county , watch your loads.


What, are they afraid were going to ruin the roads?


----------



## TGS Inc.

Superior L & L;1771493 said:


> Doesn't it snow almost annually on the mgia show


That's funny you say that... I was just telling my guys about the show yesterday and said "we won't get to go however because it always snows on or just before the show!". Too funny!


----------



## TGS Inc.

Hearing of snow around the area... What are you guys seeing? Radar looks like mostly north of 96...

Nothing here in Dearborn


----------



## TheXpress2002

1/4 in plymouth isolated


----------



## axl

TheXpress2002;1771746 said:


> 1/4 in plymouth isolated


Not so isolated. ....Livonia and Redford getting it


----------



## magnatrac

Wow just has a white out for a few minutes. An easy 1/2" here in ortonville now.


----------



## TGS Inc.

Had a very light covering in Dearborn but its a super dry snow not really covering, just sort of spotty / blowing around.


----------



## eatonpaving

TGS Inc.;1771826 said:


> Had a very light covering in Dearborn but its a super dry snow not really covering, just sort of spotty / blowing around.


looks like more headed this way on radar


----------



## Plow-jeff

Dropped a quick half inch in lansing an hour ago. It's all blown away now


----------



## grassmaster06

Nothing downriver ,hopefully I can make it to the mgia show I want to get my icpi cert,its a 2 day event.did anyone else ever take that class ,is it worth going to


----------



## Danhoe

Just read Livingston is going on the first also, don't think we can wreck them anymore. Bobtailed in my Mack last week and got nipple rash !


----------



## terrapro

Danhoe;1771889 said:


> Just read Livingston is going on the first also, don't think we can wreck them anymore. Bobtailed in my Mack last week and got nipple rash !


Remind of the weight limits please


----------



## grassmaster06

The roads are horrible ,my enclosed trailer is going to beat up this spring.


----------



## madskier1986

Nothing here in Bloomfield/Birmingham. 16 and Woodward area.


----------



## redskinsfan34

Really light dusting in Dexter


----------



## grassmaster06

Light fluffy dusting in wyandotte


----------



## Danhoe

Cole, we loose about half of the weight we can carry per axle, look at the sign's posted. They will tell you per axle what you can carry.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

I was sure they'd throw them on last week with the 40's and rain. 

We're pretty fortunate as my shop is on a Class A road and we only have 1 city that jumped on the money bandwagon a few years ago and has weight restrictions on their roads. Pretty easy to get around them. 

They're going to be on forever. We have a couple cities by us that have instructed residents to keep their taps running to prevent the water mains from freezing. That frost is in the road areas bad.


----------



## terrapro

Danhoe;1772109 said:


> Cole, we loose about half of the weight we can carry per axle, look at the sign's posted. They will tell you per axle what you can carry.


That's what I thought. I can never remember...I think I ask every year.


----------



## redskinsfan34

terrapro;1772324 said:


> That's what I thought. I can never remember...I think I ask every year.


Much better to ask a lot of questions then to get in trouble later.


----------



## redskinsfan34

The forecasters are all over on this weekend. Some are saying snow Sat. night. Some Fri. night. Ryan said Sunday night. I just hope it's not going to be 3 days straight!


----------



## Danhoe

The frost laws hit the dump trucks pretty bad. Even driving my Cat backhoe down the road with me in puts it over the limit.


----------



## Danhoe

I have a watermain repair to do down a class b road, the frost is 4' deep. I need my excavator in there to dig the frost, so I am working with the county so I can get in and out. This should be interesting.


----------



## Danhoe

Just talked to Wayne county, told me to call back the second week of March.


----------



## TheXpress2002

redskinsfan34;1772330 said:


> The forecasters are all over on this weekend. Some are saying snow Sat. night. Some Fri. night. Ryan said Sunday night. I just hope it's not going to be 3 days straight!


plan on 5 straight days from Saturday until next Thursday.....seriously


----------



## TheXpress2002

Danhoe;1772381 said:


> Just talked to Wayne county, told me to call back the second week of March.


I would be shocked if they got things done that quickly. They will probably wait until June 1st to hoist the March 1st frost laws


----------



## EternityEnds

For everyone who is looking at the frost laws. This updates Daily. It gives notice in advance of when they come on and when they are planning to come off.

http://www.micountyroads.org/weight.php


----------



## Do It All Do It Right

If frost laws don't lift until June. Most of our materials are going to be in short demand and expensive.


----------



## bln

I see a lot of night time deliveries going on.


----------



## redskinsfan34

TheXpress2002;1772399 said:


> plan on 5 straight days from Saturday until next Thursday.....seriously


That's not good.


----------



## newhere

June first for the frost law to be lifted? I would say that's getting exaggerated a little bit.


----------



## thandrinos

Friend of mine downriver selling some of his salt $200 per ton..Freeport is out and carefree is 220. 

734.775.7169


----------



## rstan2010

I'm in the troy area and need a pallet of rock salt if anyone knows where I can get some.. My supplier is all out. Thanks


----------



## stanky

tell me about it i have to write a $2800.00 check to wayne co. this week, for over weight ticket !


----------



## Superior L & L

stanky;1772563 said:


> tell me about it i have to write a $2800.00 check to wayne co. this week, for over weight ticket !


Salt truck or were u moving Equipement?

Around here you can usually negotiate it down to .25cents per pound


----------



## TheXpress2002

newhere;1772523 said:


> June first for the frost law to be lifted? I would say that's getting exaggerated a little bit.


I meant it as a haha joke of Wayne County would do something three months late because that's how they run


----------



## terrapro

redskinsfan34;1772330 said:


> The forecasters are all over on this weekend. Some are saying snow Sat. night. Some Fri. night. Ryan said Sunday night. I just hope it's not going to be 3 days straight!





TheXpress2002;1772399 said:


> plan on 5 straight days from Saturday until next Thursday.....seriously


 Nope it's not going to be 3 days straight it's going to be 5 days straight! :laughing:


----------



## CSC Contracting

terrapro;1772767 said:


> Nope it's not going to be 3 days straight it's going to be 5 days straight! :laughing:


That is not funny...


----------



## Boomer123

TheXpress2002;1772399 said:


> plan on 5 straight days from Saturday until next Thursday.....seriously


I'll believe that when I see it.


----------



## h2oking

I think this winter is going to separate the men from the boys and there are going to be lots of changes in our snow market next year. It's already been harsh enough without 5 more days of snow.


----------



## terrapro

CSC Contracting;1772847 said:


> That is not funny...





Boomer123;1772856 said:


> I'll believe that when I see it.


Well NOAA has me here in Howell pegged for snow tonight and tomorrow and tomorrow night...then Friday night going into Saturday...if Ryan is right on it going into next Thurs that is a week of non stop snow...


----------



## wondo

I was just thinking how I wanted to pick up another zero turn for lawns but at this rate I might not have to worry about lawns till June lol.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Holy freaking whiteout Batman!


----------



## Lightningllc

Radar is filling in good, hopefully this inch or less misses us. But I guess I could use a quick salting


----------



## procut

Fingers crossed for an easy salting.


----------



## redskinsfan34

Just a few flakes in Dexter. What are you guys seeing?


----------



## TheXpress2002

full app in Ann Arbor


----------



## Green Glacier

Everything in Chelsea covered 1/4"


----------



## terrapro

Oh man...just finishing up then boom complete white out conditions. This is horse ****:/
Looks like its coming your guys way. Get ready for everything you just did to be erased.....


----------



## Green Glacier

terrapro;1773049 said:


> Oh man...just finishing up then boom complete white out conditions. This is horse ****:/
> Looks like its coming your guys way. Get ready for everything you just did to be
> erased.....


That's tippical for this year 
Seems that what we do every storm


----------



## TheXpress2002

about to be buggy whipped with this gust front


----------



## redskinsfan34

TheXpress2002;1773060 said:


> about to be buggy whipped with this gust front


You must have listened to the tigers game yesterday. "buggy whipped".


----------



## terrapro

And here comes some more...wth is the point...


----------



## Greenstar lawn

Missing everything in my part of Macomb Co. I'm not complaining


----------



## Green Glacier

Just started in Chelsea again


----------



## wondo

My street and driveway weren't even close to being covered in Wixom.


----------



## stanky

Superior L & L;1772586 said:


> Salt truck or were u moving Equipement?
> 
> Around here you can usually negotiate it down to .25cents per pound


It started out at $14,500.00 we went to court and fought it. we were hauling dirt and my ex-driver never put his air axle down . :angry:


----------



## firelwn82

stanky;1773088 said:


> It started out at $14,500.00 we went to court and fought it. we were hauling dirt and my ex-driver never put his air axle down . :angry:


Ouch. That's one huge mistake. I feel bad the guy lost his job but it's a choice that had to be made. I'm pretty certain it it his final straw of screw ups too.


----------



## redskinsfan34

Whoa. The wind just arrived in Scio Twp. There's really no snow in it at this point though. I'm not complaining either.


----------



## Green Glacier

redskinsfan34;1773102 said:


> Whoa. The wind just arrived in Scio Twp. There's really no snow in it at this point though. I'm not complaining either.


Complete white out this is crazy


----------



## redskinsfan34

Green Glacier;1773131 said:


> Complete white out this is crazy


And just like that it quits and the sun is trying to come out.


----------



## redskinsfan34

Hey GreenGlacier I don't know how far your route takes you but just a fyi. Fatality accident on M-52 just north of Manchester. It's completely shut down according to the traffic report.


----------



## Green Glacier

redskinsfan34;1773181 said:


> Hey GreenGlacier I don't know how far your route takes you but just a fyi. Fatality accident on M-52 just north of Manchester. It's completely shut down according to the traffic
> , report.


I seen ambulance go that way

Looks live another snow squal heading are way


----------



## kg26

Where can I get rock salt or cal chloride by the bag? I've been out for 2 weeks now.


----------



## Greenstar lawn

kg26;1773271 said:


> Where can I get rock salt or cal chloride by the bag? I've been out for 2 weeks now.


As of yesterday the menards at m59 and 94 had it by the bag. May want to call them to see if they still have it. I know they had 2 full pallets of ice melt. Also the Lowes on 23 and Gratiot had a full pallet of rock salt


----------



## gunsworth

kg26;1773271 said:


> Where can I get rock salt or cal chloride by the bag? I've been out for 2 weeks now.


Good question ive found ice melt but at 15/bag im not buying it...


----------



## Green Glacier

Hey redskinsfan do you know who it was in the accident ?


----------



## redskinsfan34

Thankfully no. I got a little more info though. One person was doa. 4 others injured. One of the injured is pregnant so it wasn't a great situation.


----------



## Green Glacier

The only reason I ask is because CLs wasn't open this morning

But there open now


----------



## Mark Oomkes

TheXpress2002;1773060 said:


> about to be buggy whipped with this gust front


Then we got Conestoga wagon whipped.

That was an impressive little storm. And the NTAC's at NWS were wrong.

I've seen lake effect. I've seen HEAVY lake effect. I've seen blowing snow creating whiteouts.

What I've never seen is blowing snow (gusts over 40 MPH I believe) combined with snowfall rates of 3-4" per hour. 3-4 times overnight. Fortunately none of the squalls lasted an hour, but dang was that crappy visibility. Actually, no visibility. Shut my headlights off on a couple roads so I could actually see where I was going.

This winter is taking a toll on equipment. The more plowing we do, the more breakdowns we have.


----------



## hobbyjeep

Any update on when the next snow event will occur and how many inched to expect during the multiple days? 
Looks like the only positive is low temps will keep the snow light and... um, er Fluffy.

Thanks for any updates you can provide.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Well, apparently we just hit #2 in the record books.

107.8" officially

Another 24" to hit #1, what the heck, I say we go for it.

I remember way back when, some guy stating this season would be for the record books.

I'd like to raise a glass to that man. I'm tired, but nice work Ryan.


----------



## magnatrac

I'm really getting tired of snow and cold ,mostly the cold ,but I agree why stop at number 2. Nobody wants to be number 2 and since we'll likely never see this again we might as well go big ! On a side note today even with the cold temps salt worked good with the sun being much higher in the sky vs. back in January .


----------



## procut

^ X2 salt was working amazing for it only being 6 degrees.


----------



## terrapro

Yeah still needed 2 apps though. So cold all I mainly had to do for walks is use a back pack blower a couple times and they were dry as a bone, that was kind of nice save some material.


----------



## TheXpress2002

0z NAM has finally come north for the Saturday thru Monday event. I assume the 0z GFS now that it is sampled will follow suit.

Expect a 4-6 inch snowfall at this time.

EDIT: the GFS has followed suit


----------



## hobbyjeep

Thanks Express...


----------



## First Responder

Thank you express for the info!


----------



## Tango

First Responder;1773888 said:


> Thank you express for the info!


Hey we need to hook up. For some reason I can't PM you.


----------



## TheXpress2002

Update. System tonight looks weak and may only bring a dusting for SE Mich and around an inch north of 69

Our major system Saturday thru Monday has shifted you guessed it......North....inline with my expectations

I will still hold onto the 4-6 inch snowfall for areas south of M59

Let's hope now we don't get into the 6-10 band which is at the Ohio border, but we know how much mother nature loves us this year and I'm sure she will try to march further north


----------



## redskinsfan34

TheXpress2002;1774039 said:


> Update. System tonight looks weak and may only bring a dusting for SE Mich and around an inch north of 69
> 
> Our major system Saturday thru Monday has shifted you guessed it......North....inline with my expectations
> 
> I will still hold onto the 4-6 inch snowfall for areas south of M59
> 
> Let's hope now we don't get into the 6-10 band which is at the Ohio border, but we know how much mother nature loves us this year and I'm sure she will try to march further north


Thanks for the update. You're thinking this storm will last from Sat. night into Monday?


----------



## TheXpress2002

Could be late Sunday night really early Monday morning if it trends further north


----------



## redskinsfan34

understood. Thanks.


----------



## First Responder

Tango;1774028 said:


> Hey we need to hook up. For some reason I can't PM you.


Just hit me up, we will be out & about over the weekend between the snow & estimating lawns....


----------



## Stove

Merlinos landscape supply on Merriman and palmer has bulk salt... 7347220616


----------



## TheXpress2002

Ugghhh....couple short range models now coming into the picture have gone ape shiz tomorrow night thru Monday.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Glad I'm further north. :laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## TheXpress2002

Mark Oomkes;1774153 said:


> Glad I'm further north. :laughing::laughing::laughing:


you say that now. I'm sure you will be crying come Sunday night


----------



## Mark Oomkes

I kinda figured that.


----------



## TheXpress2002

Hmmmm.....to be a very weak system (slapping my knee)


----------



## cuttingedge13

TheXpress2002;1774238 said:


> Hmmmm.....to be a very weak system (slapping my knee)


Looks Tropical cyclone or typhoon snow storm?????


----------



## TheXpress2002

cuttingedge13;1774262 said:


> Looks Tropical cyclone or typhoon snow storm?????


if this was in the Atlantic this would be a category 1 hurricane


----------



## Mark Oomkes

TheXpress2002;1774286 said:


> if this was in the Atlantic this would be a category 1 hurricane


You're such a joker. :laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## TheXpress2002

Mark Oomkes;1774291 said:


> You're such a joker. :laughing::laughing::laughing:


Just keeping it real brotha


----------



## Lightningllc

Wish there was "turn snow off for 3 days button"

God this sucks for timing.


----------



## Freshwater

Hi guys been lurking here a few years now. Love this site. My names Aaron my company is Freshwater Aquatics. I do watergardens koi ponds and waterfalls. I finally posted because I feel what we've acomplished this year has been special. Fortunately or unfortunately nobody else but you guys will ever understand.


----------



## TheXpress2002

short tern models absolutely burry us.. I am not even going to post the totals from them because nobody will believe me. Those models all shaft Ohio and bring all of the heavy snow right over southeast michigan


----------



## terrapro

Lightningllc;1774395 said:


> Wish there was "turn snow off for 3 days button"
> 
> God this sucks for timing.


Sorry Justin 



Freshwater;1774402 said:


> Hi guys been lurking here a few years now. Love this site. My names Aaron my company is Freshwater Aquatics. I do watergardens koi ponds and waterfalls. I finally posted because I feel what we've acomplished this year has been special. Fortunately or unfortunately nobody else but you guys will ever understand.


Welcome, yes you're in good company here we understand



TheXpress2002;1774426 said:


> short tern models absolutely burry us.. I am not even going to post the totals from them because nobody will believe me. Those models all shaft Ohio and bring all of the heavy snow right over southeast michigan


That's honestly depressing.


----------



## alternative

Lightningllc;1774395 said:


> Wish there was "turn snow off for 3 days button"
> 
> God this sucks for timing.


For your sake, I hope Ryan is WAY off on this and its a bust...


----------



## bln

Let's all start doing the southern trend anti-snow dance.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Lightningllc;1774395 said:


> Wish there was "turn snow off for 3 days button"
> 
> God this sucks for timing.





alternative;1774487 said:


> For your sake, I hope Ryan is WAY off on this and its a bust...





bln;1774523 said:


> Let's all start doing the southern trend anti-snow dance.


I agree, let's pray, keep our fingers crossed, dance, turn the fans on, heat on, whatever it takes for just a few days.


----------



## Lightningllc

At least today is a beautiful day, he would of been smiling and loving the sunshine.


----------



## caitlyncllc

Lightningllc;1774555 said:


> At least today is a beautiful day, he would of been smiling and loving the sunshine.


Would have been.... past tense....

If you are grieving, I am sorry for your loss.


----------



## TGS Inc.

Lightningllc;1774395 said:


> Wish there was "turn snow off for 3 days button"
> 
> God this sucks for timing.


Justin - I was saying to my wife how this is a horrible time to be business owner. We don't get to just "check out". I wish we could at times. I am hoping and praying you have some good people on your team that will help you out during this time.


----------



## Freshwater

Does anyone know how close we are to the record snow fall?


----------



## redskinsfan34

Lightningllc;1774555 said:


> At least today is a beautiful day, he would of been smiling and loving the sunshine.


If you lost somebody you have my sympathy. Let's all pray for a bust for our friend in a time of need.


----------



## Tango

Lightningllc;1774555 said:


> At least today is a beautiful day, he would of been smiling and loving the sunshine.


He is, and he is no longer in pain, Just that happy smiling face.


----------



## Tango

First Responder;1774097 said:


> Just hit me up, we will be out & about over the weekend between the snow & estimating lawns....


you cant see the lawns


----------



## terrapro

Sooo where did this 1" of snow come out of the blue from? I wasn't planning on that tonight.


----------



## First Responder

Tango;1774638 said:


> you cant see the lawns


So true, but between Google Earth and walking the property, do what ya can...lol


----------



## First Responder

Lightningllc, prayers from my family to yours.


----------



## Boomer123

TheXpress2002;1774426 said:


> short tern models absolutely burry us.. I am not even going to post the totals from them because nobody will believe me. Those models all shaft Ohio and bring all of the heavy snow right over southeast michigan


I hope were not part of WINTER STORM TITAN. looks like Ohio/ Penn are going to get creamed.

http://www.weather.com/news/weather...orm-snowstorm-west-midwest-northeast-20140226


----------



## gunsworth

Boomer123;1774875 said:


> I hope were not part of WINTER STORM TITAN. looks like Ohio/ Penn are going to get creamed.
> 
> http://www.weather.com/news/weather...orm-snowstorm-west-midwest-northeast-20140226


Im not worried, also not worried about it lasting until thrusday...


----------



## rjstone4

gunsworth;1774909 said:


> Im not worried, also not worried about it lasting until thrusday...


If you're not worried about go too lawnsite


----------



## gunsworth

rjstone4;1774917 said:


> If you're not worried about go too lawnsite


I not wooried caws it bes winter end i are prupared.


----------



## TheXpress2002

gunsworth;1774909 said:


> Im not worried, also not worried about it lasting until thrusday...


First wave hits us. 2nd wave clips Ohio border. 40 some days ago Ohio had WSW posted and didnt get a flake. Somehow we got 8 inches of the most dragged out ans prolonged snow along the 94 corridor. That was a fun 3 days. Just saying it has to be watched.


----------



## terrapro

TheXpress2002;1774943 said:


> First wave hits us. 2nd wave clips Ohio border. 40 some days ago Ohio had WSW posted and didnt get a flake. Somehow we got 8 inches of the most dragged out ans prolonged snow along the 94 corridor. That was a fun 3 days. Just saying it has to be watched.


Whats the timing for it all Ryan? TY


----------



## Lightningllc

Thanks guys for the support, Burying your child is the hardest thing I've ever done but the support group from you guys is amazing.


----------



## gunsworth

TheXpress2002;1774943 said:


> First wave hits us. 2nd wave clips Ohio border. 40 some days ago Ohio had WSW posted and didnt get a flake. Somehow we got 8 inches of the most dragged out ans prolonged snow along the 94 corridor. That was a fun 3 days. Just saying it has to be watched.


That is essentially why I am not worried. If I learned one thing this winter it is that there is no sense in stressing yourself out about what is going to/not going to happen, because there really is no way of knowing. Just keep on top of trucks, guys and equipment and deal with what that ***** mother nature brings when she decides to bring it.


----------



## delong17

Lightningllc;1774947 said:


> Thanks guys for the support, Burying your child is the hardest thing I've ever done but the support group from you guys is amazing.


I'm not a big poster on this forum, but I am on it every single day reading all of these brilliant posts from guys who feel like family. I am so sorry for your loss and my prayers and thoughts are with you and your family! I can't imagine what you Are going through and if there is anything I can do, please let me know! We are thinking of you during this difficult time and with my deepest sympathy I am again sorry for your loss.


----------



## terrapro

For Justin and fam


----------



## bln

Justin, I have someone to handle my accounts so I am more available to you tomorrow night. Text me the address's of the places you would like me to plow. My family sends our condolences.


----------



## CTC58

Lightningllc;1774947 said:


> Thanks guys for the support, Burying your child is the hardest thing I've ever done but the support group from you guys is amazing.


I'm really sorry for your loss. You and your family will be in our prayers.


----------



## Freshwater

Lightning, I may be new as a poster but ive been reading this blog for years. I'm the guy covering Brads lots. I'm willing and able to do this as long as needed. Please don't feel bad about letting us help you out. There's nothing more important than family. I have tears in my eyes just writing this.


----------



## MPM

Im tied up at the laser shop from 4am till 2pm today and tomorrow but if I can lend a hand please call or text me at 313-595-4835, im very sorry for your loss. Let your plowsite family help you out in your time of need so you can be there for your family.


----------



## grassmaster06

I can help out too,shoot me a text or call 313-443-7067. I have 4 trucks and good guys .half of my places are closed tomorrow anyways .


----------



## Greenstar lawn

Looks like there only calling for 1-2" now. Nice and easy


----------



## terrapro

I don't know guys that sure does look like it is coming right for us!


----------



## hosejockey4506

terrapro;1775205 said:


> I don't know guys that sure does look like it is coming right for us!


I just saw this map posted on Facebook that showed most of it staying south of the state line
Not sure what to believe any more

Edit can't upload pic from phone


----------



## Metro Lawn

terrapro;1775205 said:


> I don't know guys that sure does look like it is coming right for us!


That's what I was just thinking.


----------



## firelwn82

Lightning, what your going through is absolutely un imaginable. You have a huge support group here. Even if we have never met face to face the support you need is here. I'm tremendously sorry for what your dealing with. Take the offers from the folks who are reaching out. Take all the time you need with your family.


----------



## procut

Lightning - x2 on pretty much what everyone has said. Other than posting on here we obviously don't know each other but you seem like a really good guy. I'm terribly sorry for you loss. 

As far as tonight's snow - um yeah wth. I'm no meteorologist but it looks like this is coming right towards Michigan and missing Indiana and Ohio.


----------



## kg26

Lightning, prayers going up for you and your family in these hard times. I,we, the plowsite community is here for you ready when you need us.


----------



## stanky

*if help is needed*



Lightningllc;1774947 said:


> Thanks guys for the support, Burying your child is the hardest thing I've ever done but the support group from you guys is amazing.


Justin if you need any help with this storm let me know, i'm going to be around the area, i have a cat 950 loader with a 14' box on it sitting at hillers on 10 mile and my truck as soon as i get some welding done on the plow, Or just if u need me to over see some things ,we are at your disposal , i know you are'nt going to want to deal with this storm at this time of sorrow Adam will be in the area also! just call me 248-982-7615 mark and 248-982-7614 Adam


----------



## TGS Inc.

Metro Lawn;1775252 said:


> That's what I was just thinking.


Been watching NOAA forecast all day. It's been saying 1-3". They just upped it to 2-4"


----------



## lawns4life

TGS Inc.;1775349 said:


> Been watching NOAA forecast all day. It's been saying 1-3". They just upped it to 2-4"


Same with the weather channel


----------



## Freshwater

terrapro;1775205 said:


> I don't know guys that sure does look like it is coming right for us!


This storm is still in California, and were already getting snow. Its showing no southern track.


----------



## terrapro

TGS Inc.;1775349 said:


> Been watching NOAA forecast all day. It's been saying 1-3". They just upped it to 2-4"





lawns4life;1775360 said:


> Same with the weather channel





Freshwater;1775362 said:


> This storm is still in California, and were already getting snow. Its showing no southern track.


On NPR earlier they said the majority of the snow should fall between 8pm-2am, I don't know we will see. No matter what amount it should be a nice easy Sunday.


----------



## redskinsfan34

terrapro;1775372 said:


> On NPR earlier they said the majority of the snow should fall between 8pm-2am, I don't know we will see. No matter what amount it should be a nice easy Sunday.


I wish I had your optimism.


----------



## Plow-jeff

Weather Channel dropped it to 1-2 for lansing. I'm with Cole nice easy sunday morning push.

Nevermind. It's back up to 4


----------



## redskinsfan34

Gentlemen. Its been coming down lightly for about 90 min. And there's a light coating down in Dexter.


----------



## First Responder

Good coating here in centerline.


----------



## Plow-jeff

Bout half inch maybe more in lansing
And now it's really coming down


----------



## Lightningllc

Thanks guys. Yes it was a rough day. 

I'm gonna go out in the morning maybe. I don't know what's even going on with my guys. I haven't even dealt with anything since last weekend. 

Hopefully they can handle it and I can comfort my wife since she is taking this really really rough.


----------



## redskinsfan34

Exactly.75" in Dexter. This stuff is really light. Time for some sleep.


----------



## Plow-jeff

3 in lansing


----------



## terrapro

Yep looks like we are getting it not Ohio. It doesn't look like the higher totals they said but who knows cause the night isnt over.


----------



## TheXpress2002

Ohio is getting creamed......


----------



## GreenAcresFert

TheXpress2002;1775718 said:


> Ohio is getting creamed......


That's good news for us?


----------



## TheXpress2002

Pure sarcasm. I don't think a flake has fallen south of the border


----------



## esshakim

What's everyone thinking for a start time? I was thinking of heading out at 1 or 2 am. Have about 1"-1.5" in Southfield


----------



## terrapro

Oh well us Michiganders know how to deal with it and Ryan was dead on again, why the weather guessers said Ohio is beyond me cause just looking at it coming right at us all day...


----------



## Tango

esshakim;1775774 said:


> What's everyone thinking for a start time? I was thinking of heading out at 1 or 2 am. Have about 1"-1.5" in Southfield


Alarm set for 3am. That will give me time to open my places that are open tomorrow and then hit the rest and resies when it stops tomorrow.


----------



## Plow-jeff

TheXpress2002;1775733 said:


> Pure sarcasm. I don't think a flake has fallen south of the border


Express, do you think the second wave coming into Chicago now will stay south of 96? Looks to be tracking south a little


----------



## Plow-jeff

Oh, and every bit of 4 inches in the capital city....


----------



## Boomer123

esshakim;1775774 said:


> What's everyone thinking for a start time? I was thinking of heading out at 1 or 2 am. Have about 1"-1.5" in Southfield


Wheels up @2am for us


----------



## h2oking

Lightningllc;1774947 said:


> Thanks guys for the support, Burying your child is the hardest thing I've ever done but the support group from you guys is amazing.


Don't know you or many people on here, but my condolences to you and yours. If there is anything we can do to help don't hesitate please.


----------



## Boomer123

2.5" down so far Waterford


----------



## firelwn82

Easy 3.5 down in northern Oakland county an still comin down good. Just got home from monster jam. Awesome show **** ride home. Now to sleep for three hours and hopefully get up.


----------



## TheXpress2002

snow will continue into the early morning. It will taper off from north to south as things have finally begun to shift a tad south everyone south of 8 mile should expect 4 to 6 inches of snow


----------



## Plow-jeff

Stopped to get gas, hop in truck, starter went out. Fml. I'm so over this season it's not even funny. Right around 6 inches in lansing.


----------



## TGS Inc.

TheXpress2002;1775901 said:


> snow will continue into the early morning. It will taper off from north to south as things have finally begun to shift a tad south everyone south of 8 mile should expect 4 to 6 inches of snow


But Ryan, I just listened to AM 950 and they said only 1-3"...LOL As I'm driving through 4-6" of snow!!

Thanks Ryan!


----------



## goinggreen

Plow-jeff;1775903 said:


> Stopped to get gas, hop in truck, starter went out. Fml. I'm so over this season it's not even funny. Right around 6 inches in lansing.


What part of lansing are you in? I work mostly in east lansing and okemos. We have a soild 6"


----------



## Boomer123

Definitely got 4 inches of snow in commerce


----------



## Charles

Lightningllc;1774947 said:


> Thanks guys for the support, Burying your child is the hardest thing I've ever done but the support group from you guys is amazing.


Sorry for your families loss Lightning. I can't imagine what you all are going through. Must be just terrible


----------



## Plow-jeff

goinggreen;1775919 said:


> What part of lansing are you in? I work mostly in east lansing and okemos. We have a soild 6"


South lansing. But most of my accounts are I okemos


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Plow-jeff;1775903 said:


> Stopped to get gas, hop in truck, starter went out. Fml. I'm so over this season it's not even funny. Right around 6 inches in lansing.


Never shut your truck off during a snowstorm. Nothing good ever comes of it.


----------



## Plow-jeff

Mark Oomkes;1775959 said:


> Never shut your truck off during a snowstorm. Nothing good ever comes of it.


Lesson learned


----------



## wondo

Just saw a rolled over truck with a boss straight blade and salt dog v box headed east on 96 by novi. Be careful out there


----------



## bln

Pulled into my first account and blew out my angle cylinder, can anybody plow a lot for me at 10 and Novi? Nobody has the cylinder in stock.


----------



## stanky

TheXpress2002;1775901 said:


> snow will continue into the early morning. It will taper off from north to south as things have finally begun to shift a tad south everyone south of 8 mile should expect 4 to 6 inches of snow


Thank you Ryan once again you were right on good job buddy !!!!


----------



## stanky

bln;1775974 said:


> Pulled into my first account and blew out my angle cylinder, can anybody plow a lot for me at 10 and Novi? Nobody has the cylinder in stock.


Sorry Brad the only plow truck i have up and running is adam's and he's still working you might call him and see if he's close same # as mine but ends in 4


----------



## bln

Mark, your a hell of a guy. thank you.


----------



## terrapro

This is going to be a long day... in my opinion anyone who wants more snow needs a lobotomy


----------



## Lightningllc

Brad. I'll do it. Call me


----------



## bln

Thank you to Allor, Freshwater, and Justin for taking care of my accounts. Mark, thank you for trying.


----------



## Superior L & L

Break caliper on 6500
Wheel bearing on 2500
Transfer case on 2500
Hydro hose from fan belt hydraulics on 4500

The joys of plowing. My mechanic says we will be good by lunch time Tuesday !!
I think this is more breakdowns than I had all year


----------



## First Responder

Mark Oomkes;1775959 said:


> Never shut your truck off during a snowstorm. Nothing good ever comes of it.


True that.....last time we were replacing a ficm on one of the trucks in the street.


----------



## Danhoe

That was a nice snow to push & push a long way ! wish they would let me haul some out again. Just wondering how the trees are going to be that are buried.


----------



## Plow-jeff

Danhoe;1776383 said:


> That was a nice snow to push & push a long way ! wish they would let me haul some out again. Just wondering how the trees are going to be that are buried.


Oh I've had one complaint. They don't want it by any of the skirts to the pine trees broken that surround the whole lot, but don't wanna pay me to haul it away. So they lost a few parking spots this round. I think they see the catch 22 now.


----------



## redskinsfan34

All the storms and ice etc. we've had this year and I never got stuck to the point that I couldn't dig out myself......... We get less than 4" of fluff and I slide off the side of a driveway that I've been plowing for 3 years and bury it up to the driveshaft. I can't remember being so pissed at myself.


----------



## TheXpress2002

Light snow likely midweek nothing more than an inch. Weekend needs to be watched for a glorified clipper. 

Following week looks very busy. I am concerned mid month as the pattern will support very large systems with ample gulf moisture


----------



## terrapro

Wow that was a long day...
How long are return springs for Boss 8.2 RT2?


----------



## First Responder

TheXpress2002;1776509 said:


> Light snow likely midweek nothing more than an inch. Weekend needs to be watched for a glorified clipper.
> 
> Following week looks very busy. I am concerned mid month as the pattern will support very large systems with ample gulf moisture


YOU DA MAN! Thank you for the update....


----------



## First Responder

For some reason the routes took longer today. Not really sure why, normal 8 hour route, took 11 hours today. Took daytime traffic into account. Hmm I dunno, just thankful no major truck/equipment issues. Lazy Sunday????


----------



## magnatrac

Not a bad day all in all but someone replaced all of my snow piles with what could only be described as concrete cleverly hidden under 4" of light snow. Needless to say on my last job I slid into one and bent the spinner shaft on my salter, again. I have a new spare but I think I can just bend it back again for the third time this season l.o.l


----------



## terrapro

That's better, TWC just changed it's 24hr total to 4.8". They were saying 2.3-2.5" and I am just like no way that is a solid 5" here in Howell anyway. Brighton was 2" in some spots.


----------



## Boomer123

First Responder;1776516 said:


> For some reason the routes took longer today. Not really sure why, normal 8 hour route, took 11 hours today. Took daytime traffic into account. Hmm I dunno, just thankful no major truck/equipment issues. Lazy Sunday????


Same here but I attribute it to the fact that I had no sleep. I hate starting at 2am with no sleep and plowing around the clock. I just takes longer and I don't rush it because that's when mistakes happen.


----------



## Boomer123

I think we all need to meetup at the end of April some place warm like Florida. Sitting on the beach having cocktails talking about the wild winter we had.


----------



## First Responder

Boomer123;1776552 said:


> Same here but I attribute it to the fact that I had no sleep. I hate starting at 2am with no sleep and plowing around the clock. I just takes longer and I don't rush it because that's when mistakes happen.


I hear ya on that, Usually get a few hour nap....but I guess who really cares how long it takes as long as customers are happy,trucks are happy,and everyone get home safe n sound!!!


----------



## GreenAcresFert

TheXpress2002;1776509 said:


> Light snow likely midweek nothing more than an inch. Weekend needs to be watched for a glorified clipper.
> 
> Following week looks very busy. I am concerned mid month as the pattern will support very large systems with ample gulf moisture


 Would you stop it


----------



## procut

magnatrac;1776541 said:


> Not a bad day all in all but someone replaced all of my snow piles with what could only be described as concrete cleverly hidden under 4" of light snow. Needless to say on my last job I slid into one and bent the spinner shaft on my salter, again. I have a new spare but I think I can just bend it back again for the third time this season l.o.l


At least I'm not the only one, lol. I've bent the shafts on all three of my spreaders this year. Giant frozen snow piles defiantly wreck havoc with them.


----------



## magnatrac

TheXpress2002;1776509 said:


> Light snow likely midweek nothing more than an inch. Weekend needs to be watched for a glorified clipper.
> 
> Following week looks very busy. I am concerned mid month as the pattern will support very large systems with ample gulf moisture


Does this mean we could hit the number 1 record ? If it can be nice dry snow like today I say go for it :laughing:


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Superior L & L;1776313 said:


> Break caliper on 6500
> Wheel bearing on 2500
> Transfer case on 2500
> Hydro hose from fan belt hydraulics on 4500
> 
> The joys of plowing. My mechanic says we will be good by lunch time Tuesday !!
> I think this is more breakdowns than I had all year


Seems like the equipment needs a break, more and more little stuff every time out. Getting really annoying.



redskinsfan34;1776449 said:


> All the storms and ice etc. we've had this year and I never got stuck to the point that I couldn't dig out myself......... We get less than 4" of fluff and I slide off the side of a driveway that I've been plowing for 3 years and bury it up to the driveshaft. I can't remember being so pissed at myself.


I was pissed too. 3" of snow and I finally got stuck to the point I couldn't work my way out without a tug. First time this year.



TheXpress2002;1776509 said:


> Light snow likely midweek nothing more than an inch. Weekend needs to be watched for a glorified clipper.
> 
> Following week looks very busy. I am concerned mid month as the pattern will support very large systems with ample gulf moisture


You're giving the ole thesaurus quite the workout. Copious, Lezak, blah, blah, blah and now ample.



Boomer123;1776556 said:


> I think we all need to meetup at the end of April some place warm like Florida. Sitting on the beach having cocktails talking about the wild winter we had.


I hear South Beach is nice. :laughing::laughing::laughing:



GreenAcresFert;1776596 said:


> Would you stop it


He's a sadist, what can we say?


----------



## kg26

First Responder;1776516 said:


> For some reason the routes took longer today. Not really sure why, normal 8 hour route, took 11 hours today. Took daytime traffic into account. Hmm I dunno, just thankful no major truck/equipment issues. Lazy Sunday????


 same here can't put my finger on it.


----------



## redskinsfan34

Accuweather calling for 2 - 4" Wednesday?????


----------



## Plow Dude

Yesterday was a complete nightmare for me. Second house I got to, the plow decided not to go left, right, or up. It was just making a whining noise. I had to slam it into a snow bank just to raise it up. I figured it was low on hydo fluid, so I had to drive out to Clippers in Livonia to pick some up. As soon as I returned to Plymouth, my other plow driver calls to say he lost a snow blower out of his truck somewhere off Ridge rd. So I had to drive all the way down Ridge Rd back into Canton, but never found it. $500 blower gone! I then fill up the pump with fluid and it worked perfect. About an hour wasted. I realize somewhere along the way I lost the top to my Byers tailgate spreader. Then with two houses to go, one of the pins broke off my plow and it was just dangling off the truck. Made it back to the shop and used a trailer hitch pin to replace it for now. Just ridiculous. The subdivisions I plow are becoming one way streets. There is so much snow at the top of driveways I don't even know how people back out of their garage. I just want this winter to end!


----------



## procut

redskinsfan34;1776819 said:


> Accuweather calling for 2 - 4" Wednesday?????


Just great....


----------



## redskinsfan34

procut;1776831 said:


> Just great....


It can't be right. Every other outlet (including Ryan) are saying an inch or less. I just thought it was strange.


----------



## redskinsfan34

Oh by the way. For everyone keeping score at home. Ryan hit it dead nuts again Saturday. Thanks. :salute:


----------



## Plow-jeff

1-3 tonight north of 96 noaa says......


----------



## Mark Oomkes

I wasn't aware that anyone really put any credence in Not-So-Accuweather.


----------



## Lightningllc

Spring cleanups in May this year, mowing starting in June. 

Watching the weather all winter Alaska has had out weather 20's to 30's and we have been like the Klondike. 

I was told Friday that there is 46" of frost in the ground and another person told me there's 40" of ice on the lakes. 


This will be a spring I've never seen before and frankly alittle worried about start times for the season or maybe we might get a 2 week vacation this spring.


----------



## Lightningllc

Plow-jeff;1776852 said:


> 1-3 tonight north of 96 noaa says......


Whaaaaaaat


----------



## Plow-jeff

Lightningllc;1776859 said:


> Whaaaaaaat


Forecast discussion link at bottom of the page.

Gets me every time..


----------



## procut

Lightningllc;1776857 said:


> Spring cleanups in May this year, mowing starting in June.
> 
> Watching the weather all winter Alaska has had out weather 20's to 30's and we have been like the Klondike.
> 
> I was told Friday that there is 46" of frost in the ground and another person told me there's 40" of ice on the lakes.
> 
> This will be a spring I've never seen before and frankly alittle worried about start times for the season or maybe we might get a 2 week vacation this spring.


I was just thinking about this yesterday. There's been a lot of years where I have started mulch and clean-ups mid-March. Defiantly not happening this year. Remember two years ago when we were mowing in March? Obviously that was an exception, but it's amazing what a difference two years can make.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Lightningllc;1776857 said:


> Spring cleanups in May this year, mowing starting in June.
> 
> Watching the weather all winter Alaska has had out weather 20's to 30's and we have been like the Klondike.
> 
> I was told Friday that there is 46" of frost in the ground and another person told me there's 40" of ice on the lakes.
> 
> This will be a spring I've never seen before and frankly alittle worried about start times for the season or maybe we might get a 2 week vacation this spring.


I'm thinking April will be the time for getting contracts returned since no one is going to be thinking about it.

Tulips in June.

April will be our recovery month. And give us time to get mowers ready that haven't been touched. Mulching won't be getting done for a long, long time based on the size of piles.


----------



## Plow-jeff

Lightningllc;1776857 said:


> Spring cleanups in May this year, mowing starting in June.
> 
> Watching the weather all winter Alaska has had out weather 20's to 30's and we have been like the Klondike.
> 
> I was told Friday that there is 46" of frost in the ground and another person told me there's 40" of ice on the lakes.
> 
> This will be a spring I've never seen before and frankly alittle worried about start times for the season or maybe we might get a 2 week vacation this spring.


Yes last week I went up nnorth to fish. We were on 33 inches of ice. Never seen anything like it in my life


----------



## alternative

procut;1776865 said:


> I was just thinking about this yesterday. There's been a lot of years where I have started mulch and clean-ups mid-March. Defiantly not happening this year. Remember two years ago when we were mowing in March? Obviously that was an exception, but it's amazing what a difference two years can make.


yeah and remember 3 yrs ago when it rained 30 days in april...1st cuts or any work didn't happen till May1st and it was a swamp for weeks then grass grew like a mofo all month... worst spring ever!


----------



## stanky

*tree's*

They'll be beautiful after you replace them !!! be careful


----------



## TheXpress2002

Updated data that has come in.... Shows 1 to 3 inches for areas M59 and south for tomorrow night into Wednesday. same data confirms a very large system over the weekend


----------



## cuttingedge13

TheXpress2002;1776884 said:


> Updated data that has come in.... Shows 1 to 3 inches for areas M59 and south for tomorrow night into Wednesday. same data confirms a very large system over the weekend


can't be right.... it never snows on the weekend around here!


----------



## TGS Inc.

TheXpress2002;1776884 said:


> Updated data that has come in.... Shows 1 to 3 inches for areas M59 and south for tomorrow night into Wednesday. same data confirms a very large system over the weekend


Lets do it!! We've come this far...Why stop now!

2nd place is the first looser - LOL!!


----------



## Plow-jeff

Was just thinking how thankful I am that most of our snow has fallen on weekends. And Saturday nights at that!


----------



## zags

procut;1776865 said:


> I was just thinking about this yesterday. There's been a lot of years where I have started mulch and clean-ups mid-March. Defiantly not happening this year. Remember two years ago when we were mowing in March? Obviously that was an exception, but it's amazing what a difference two years can make.


I was just thinking about mowing in March when you mentioned it. I'm usually pretty proactive, but prepping lawn equipment is so far off the radar at the moment. I had planned on making a bunch of new flower beds for my rental properties, but the locations are currently under 8' of stacked snow. I've been stacking it the front yards. Just no place to put it. At my own house, I can't plow my driveway because the lawn extensions on either side are 6' high and won't take any more. I do my neighbors drives, and we've been pushing it down the street 100 yards and putting it on a snowbirds lawn extension. They don't mind. But now that's full. The city plows are now 4'-6' off the curb so I guess we'll add to it. But not really complaining. Even with a broken in half plow (replaced) and new manifolds and ECU in the truck, it's been very profitable.  Lastly, kudos to Ryan. I'm now one of those guys that people call for accurate weather predictions because I have "inside information" that is always correct!


----------



## kg26

Guys this is war, I thought I've made fairly decent money, my auto repair guy is rolling in it right now, water pump, wheel hub, tranny rebuild. I guess that's light seeing some of the reports I read on here.


----------



## h2oking

Lightningllc;1776857 said:


> Spring cleanups in May this year, mowing starting in June.
> 
> Watching the weather all winter Alaska has had out weather 20's to 30's and we have been like the Klondike.
> 
> I was told Friday that there is 46" of frost in the ground and another person told me there's 40" of ice on the lakes.
> 
> This will be a spring I've never seen before and frankly alittle worried about start times for the season or maybe we might get a 2 week vacation this spring.


I'm a little worried as well, I don't do all the landscape work many others on here do, only irrigation. I have a couple big install jobs lined up as well as some bore work on top of all the turn ons ect. I remember a couple years ago doing turn on towards the end of march, which I know was a fluke but non the less still a little worried about this spring. Not to mention the damage this year from plowing what seems like every other day.


----------



## Lightningllc

h2oking;1777118 said:


> I'm a little worried as well, I don't do all the landscape work many others on here do, only irrigation. I have a couple big install jobs lined up as well as some bore work on top of all the turn ons ect. I remember a couple years ago doing turn on towards the end of march, which I know was a fluke but non the less still a little worried about this spring. Not to mention the damage this year from plowing what seems like every other day.


There will nothing happening til may this year. A tugger will sink on new construction this year. These season will be something we never experienced before let alone this winter.


----------



## terrapro

I am not exactly thrilled with the continued loss of income because of this winter. But hey it is what it is.


----------



## gunsworth

Mark Oomkes;1776856 said:


> I wasn't aware that anyone really put any credence in Not-So-Accuweather.


Accuweather was dead nuys on in my area this storm. They had 2-4 forcasted since thursday for Saturday night, I measured just shy of 3.5... they have been the most accurate imho this season. I dont look more than a couple days out anymore because this year nothing has really panned out as expected more than 2 days prior.


----------



## Freshwater

Plow-jeff;1776870 said:


> Yes last week I went up nnorth to fish. We were on 33 inches of ice. Never seen anything like it in my life


I maintenance about 100 koi ponds every spring. I'm really concerned I'm gonna have a lot of dead fish on my hands. There are usually many periods where the ponds are ice free every winter. Not this one. This is really uncharted territory.


----------



## Tango

Let it snow!
If you ain't first your last!

Shake and Bake


----------



## gunsworth

Tango;1777419 said:


> Let it snow!
> If you ain't first your last!
> 
> Shake and Bake


I like to party


----------



## MPM

Tango;1777419 said:


> Let it snow!
> If you ain't first your last!
> 
> Shake and Bake


Im all jacked up on MOUNTAIN DEW!! lol


----------



## Lightningllc

Tango;1777419 said:


> Let it snow!
> If you ain't first your last!
> 
> Shake and Bake







Where's axl. Come on ryan


----------



## wondo

Where are you guys finding the record snow fall and how far away are we from it?


----------



## redskinsfan34

Tango;1777419 said:


> Let it snow!
> If you ain't first your last!
> 
> Shake and Bake


Dear sweet baby Jesus...................................


----------



## CSC Contracting

redskinsfan34;1777652 said:


> Dear sweet baby Jesus...................................


I must have been high when I said that


----------



## delong17

Jesus was a man... He had a beard! :laughing:


----------



## cuttingedge13

I sent in my application to The Real World, so I'm hoping to hear back from that. I'm putting a lot of my eggs into that basket, the MTV basket. And if that doesn't work out I'm thinking about getting a gun, and dealin' crack. Being a crack dealer. Not, like, a mean crack dealer, but like... like a nice one. Kinda friendly, like, "Hey, what's up guys? You want some crack?". I'm just kinda waiting on those two things to flesh themselves out.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

gunsworth;1777150 said:


> Accuweather was dead nuys on in my area this storm. They had 2-4 forcasted since thursday for Saturday night, I measured just shy of 3.5... they have been the most accurate imho this season. I dont look more than a couple days out anymore because this year nothing has really panned out as expected more than 2 days prior.


You got me. Even a broken clock is right twice a day.

Or a blind nut finds a squirrel once in a while.


----------



## Lightningllc

cuttingedge13;1777725 said:


> I sent in my application to The Real World, so I'm hoping to hear back from that. I'm putting a lot of my eggs into that basket, the MTV basket. And if that doesn't work out I'm thinking about getting a gun, and dealin' crack. Being a crack dealer. Not, like, a mean crack dealer, but like... like a nice one. Kinda friendly, like, "Hey, what's up guys? You want some crack?". I'm just kinda waiting on those two things to flesh themselves out.


Dude are you ok.


----------



## Plow-jeff

cuttingedge13;1777725 said:


> I sent in my application to The Real World, so I'm hoping to hear back from that. I'm putting a lot of my eggs into that basket, the MTV basket. And if that doesn't work out I'm thinking about getting a gun, and dealin' crack. Being a crack dealer. Not, like, a mean crack dealer, but like... like a nice one. Kinda friendly, like, "Hey, what's up guys? You want some crack?". I'm just kinda waiting on those two things to flesh themselves out.


Bahahahahahah


----------



## TheXpress2002

Mark Oomkes;1777729 said:


> You got me. Even a broken clock is right twice a day.
> 
> Or a blind nut finds a squirrel once in a while.


AccuCrap had you at what today 2. some odd inches this morning......

Looks like lovely sunshine for you. Enjoy your day.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

This whole thread got weird................about the time someone said Not-So-Accuweather was actually correct.


----------



## TheXpress2002

Mark Oomkes;1777764 said:


> This whole thread got weird................about the time someone said Not-So-Accuweather was actually correct.


Did you mean that eerie silence?


----------



## terrapro

cuttingedge13;1777725 said:


> I sent in my application to The Real World, so I'm hoping to hear back from that. I'm putting a lot of my eggs into that basket, the MTV basket. And if that doesn't work out I'm thinking about getting a gun, and dealin' crack. Being a crack dealer. Not, like, a mean crack dealer, but like... like a nice one. Kinda friendly, like, "Hey, what's up guys? You want some crack?". I'm just kinda waiting on those two things to flesh themselves out.





Lightningllc;1777740 said:


> Dude are you ok.





Plow-jeff;1777752 said:


> Bahahahahahah





Mark Oomkes;1777764 said:


> This whole thread got weird................about the time someone said Not-So-Accuweather was actually correct.


:laughing: ROFL


----------



## alternative

Mark Oomkes;1777764 said:


> This whole thread got weird................about the time someone said Not-So-Accuweather was actually correct.


this might explain the weirdness...

http://quotations.about.com/od/moviequotes/a/talladeganights.htm


----------



## bln

Change of movies,

People in glass houses sink ships


----------



## bln

Don't cross the road if you can't get out of the kitchen.


----------



## Lightningllc

Typical mgia show No caterpillar display.


----------



## Freshwater

Anybody out there with 12ft stake bed dump I'm selling a canopy system for it. Super heavy duty and in great shape. Metal frame spans across the top and tarp drapes over and is held down by bungies. Roll up door flaps on back. Similar to the military canopies but not rounded on top. Would work on dump trailer if you fab some up poles. Heavy duty enough for leaves or chips. 
http://detroit.craigslist.org/wyn/for/4311450939.html


----------



## Freshwater

Lightningllc;1777871 said:


> Typical mgia show No caterpillar display.


Yeah and you can throw a rock to the cat dealer from there.


----------



## bln

http://detroit.craigslist.org/wyn/for/4311450939.html

Here you go


----------



## Superior L & L

I don't think michigan cat cares about the lower end landscape market. They want to move big iron. When we looked to add a third skid earlier last year bobcat dropped off a machine to try for a few days, case offered the same deal. Cat rep would not even load a machine up to bring out to us unless we committed to them and had the full credit app. Turned in. They actually make it hard to do business with them. They talked a good game about blowing bobcats price out the water but price isn't everything


----------



## h2oking

Superior L & L;1778235 said:


> I don't think michigan cat cares about the lower end landscape market. They want to move big iron. When we looked to add a third skid earlier last year bobcat dropped off a machine to try for a few days, case offered the same deal. Cat rep would not even load a machine up to bring out to us unless we committed to them and had the full credit app. Turned in. They actually make it hard to do business with them. They talked a good game about blowing bobcats price out the water but price isn't everything


We were interested in a Cat skid steer a while back and had same experience. I've always had Case equipment just had an interest in the Cat but i'll stick with Case. We have bought 2 skid steers(Case) over the years one from wolverine tractor and one from southeast equipment, both were bought from Mike Z I'm sure many of you know him. Your right about not always being about price I would pay more for a Case just for the after the sale service.


----------



## newhere

I will say Mike Z is probably one of the best guys in the game.


----------



## hogggman

Bought my machine from Mike Z good dude


----------



## Freshwater

bln;1778163 said:


> http://detroit.craigslist.org/wyn/for/4311450939.html
> 
> Here you go


Thanks Brad, I'll have you show me how to post those things.


----------



## TheXpress2002

Split flow looks to kill any snow the next 7 days. Tonights should fizzle out before it gets to us. If flakes do fly should blow around on the pavement. 

Focus turns to next Tuesday.


----------



## Plow-jeff

TheXpress2002;1778287 said:


> Split flow looks to kill any snow the next 7 days. Tonights should fizzle out before it gets to us. If flakes do fly should blow around on the pavement.
> 
> Focus turns to next Tuesday.


Thank you ryan!


----------



## Superior L & L

TheXpress2002;1778287 said:


> Split flow looks to kill any snow the next 7 days. Tonights should fizzle out before it gets to us. If flakes do fly should blow around on the pavement.
> 
> Focus turns to next Tuesday.


Sniff, sniff you smell that ????? 
It's springtime. !!!!!!! 
Time to pack the crap away !! It's over


----------



## redskinsfan34

TheXpress2002;1778287 said:


> Split flow looks to kill any snow the next 7 days. Tonights should fizzle out before it gets to us. If flakes do fly should blow around on the pavement.
> 
> Focus turns to next Tuesday.


A weekend off would be great. Thanks Ryan.


----------



## bln

Superior L & L;1778309 said:


> Sniff, sniff you smell that ?????
> It's springtime. !!!!!!!
> Time to pack the crap away !! It's over


After my order through Best Truck monday and today it better not be.


----------



## terrapro

TheXpress2002;1778287 said:


> Split flow looks to kill any snow the next 7 days. Tonights should fizzle out before it gets to us. If flakes do fly should blow around on the pavement.
> 
> Focus turns to next Tuesday.





Superior L & L;1778309 said:


> Sniff, sniff you smell that ?????
> It's springtime. !!!!!!!
> Time to pack the crap away !! It's over


OMG that is the best thing I have ever heard!!!!!!!!!! 0_0


----------



## Lightningllc

Next best thing. There's salt again!!!! The barge made it in the river. Woohoo


----------



## Superior L & L

Lightningllc;1778362 said:


> Next best thing. There's salt again!!!! The barge made it in the river. Woohoo


Is that real that a barge made it though the river ? Temps have not changed that much that would change the ice thickness or cutters ability to break it. I did hear that Angelo's got there march allotment released. also it seams like many other places have salt again and at there lower prices, just in time for spring


----------



## Lightningllc

Dawn at Angelo's told me that today.


----------



## procut

I see Angelo's has been pushing the salt via their Facebook posts $89.00/ton picked up or 50 ton direct ship. It's such a crock - in Lansing salt is $145.00/ ton retail and pretty much don't even ask for direct ship. I was able to get a direct ship at the end of January for $115/ton. 

When I saw Angelo's was selling to anyone I considered going down there and getting some, as I'm getting low and could use a little more to finish the season. All I have is a single axle dump that can only legally haul 7 tons so it wouldn't really pay. This area is such a joke when it comes to salt, there are literally 3 places that sell bulk in all of Lansing.


----------



## kg26

Superior L & L;1778309 said:


> Sniff, sniff you smell that ?????
> It's springtime. !!!!!!!
> Time to pack the crap away !! It's over


Ha! Not likely.


----------



## newhere

Superior L & L;1778309 said:


> Sniff, sniff you smell that ?????
> It's springtime. !!!!!!!
> Time to pack the crap away !! It's over


Knock on wood but I think I agree! I. Going to say that was the last plow we will have this season. 4-5 more salts to empty the bin and it's over!


----------



## procut

I can't imagine we're going to plow anymore - I just didn't want to be the first to say it, lol.


----------



## terrapro

I bet we plow at least one more time...if not 3


----------



## Superior L & L

procut;1778456 said:
 

> I see Angelo's has been pushing the salt via their Facebook posts $89.00/ton picked up or 50 ton direct ship. It's such a crock - in Lansing salt is $145.00/ ton retail and pretty much don't even ask for direct ship. I was able to get a direct ship at the end of January for $115/ton.
> 
> When I saw Angelo's was selling to anyone I considered going down there and getting some, as I'm getting low and could use a little more to finish the season. All I have is a single axle dump that can only legally haul 7 tons so it wouldn't really pay. This area is such a joke when it comes to salt, there are literally 3 places that sell bulk in all of Lansing.


I know of three dudes from our area that have sent leads and quad axle trucks down to Angelo's to pick up 20-30 loads. Even at that price after trucking they still have $100 into each yard.


----------



## flykelley

newhere;1778624 said:


> Knock on wood but I think I agree! I. Going to say that was the last plow we will have this season. 4-5 more salts to empty the bin and it's over!


I wish!

Mike


----------



## Lightningllc

7 More saltings I would be a happy camper, No more plowing!!!!


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Lightningllc;1778939 said:


> 7 More saltings I would be a happy camper, No more plowing!!!!


I could've sworn I heard this before.


----------



## TheXpress2002

4 plowing 7 saltings


----------



## bln

TheXpress2002;1778956 said:


> 4 plowing 7 saltings


He has spoken.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

I just checked Accuweather. 

I'm putting my plows and salters away. 

Best forecasters in the world.


----------



## Lightningllc

Mark Oomkes;1778951 said:


> I could've sworn I heard this before.


Wonder how. Oh wait


----------



## Lightningllc

TheXpress2002;1778956 said:


> 4 plowing 7 saltings


The curse of March, heavy snow/warm sun/large amounts


----------



## TheXpress2002

Lightningllc;1778969 said:


> The curse of March, heavy snow/warm sun/large amounts


black top by 10 a.m.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Lightningllc;1778966 said:


> Wonder how. Oh wait


LOL



Lightningllc;1778969 said:


> The curse of March, heavy snow/warm sun/large amounts


Or ice storms.


----------



## Greenstar lawn

I can't believe it's already March. This winter has been an absolute blur. Do I think winter is over? Hell no. I'll say 2 more pushes and 3 saltings also I believe we will break the record.


----------



## Lightningllc

As a good poster once said I quote ( IT'S OVER PACK UM UP BOYS) Gosh I miss matson


----------



## Mark Oomkes

There's always hope, SnoFarmer and I bribed the powers that be and they let us back. :laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## terrapro

Lightningllc;1778998 said:


> As a good poster once said I quote ( IT'S OVER PACK UM UP BOYS) Gosh I miss matson


Yeah him and Jim?! I know Jim's alive cause I have talked to him but what happened to Matson?


----------



## Lightningllc

terrapro;1779015 said:


> Yeah him and Jim?! I know Jim's alive cause I have talked to him but what happened to Matson?


The love ran out for him, We miss him though


----------



## P&M Landscaping

Superior L & L;1778371 said:


> Is that real that a barge made it though the river ? Temps have not changed that much that would change the ice thickness or cutters ability to break it. I did hear that Angelo's got there march allotment released. also it seams like many other places have salt again and at there lower prices, just in time for spring


They have been running up and down with cutters... It wouldn't surprise me!


----------



## Lightningllc

P&M Landscaping;1779049 said:


> They have been running up and down with cutters... It wouldn't surprise me!


I would love to see one in action. There's 34" of ice and those chunks would awesome to see.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Lightningllc;1779054 said:


> I would love to see one in action. There's 34" of ice and those chunks would awesome to see.


You have a boat, don't you?


----------



## Lightningllc

Mark Oomkes;1779065 said:


> You have a boat, don't you?


Ya a 12' row boat


----------



## terrapro

Lightningllc;1779077 said:


> Ya a 12' row boat


You're going to need it this spring when all this white **** melts!


----------



## Lightningllc

terrapro;1779228 said:


> You're going to need it this spring when all this white **** melts!


I just read a report about the snow and ice pack, there is on average 2-3' of frozen ice pack on everyone's property, if we hit temps about 50 degrees for 1 week we will have a large flooding problem since there is so much frost and frozen lakes/rivers there's no place for the water to go.


----------



## terrapro

Yep! I hope it doesn't rain until some of this is melted. That would be very bad.


----------



## terrapro

And yes I know my email just sent out a spam, I have already gotten a response bah! Sorry if anyone received one...


----------



## Lightningllc

terrapro;1779240 said:


> And yes I know my email just sent out a spam, I have already gotten a response bah! Sorry if anyone received one...


Cole, I never pictured you as a guy that is into all kinds of weird kinky things. Those pictures are kinda disturbing.


----------



## Freshwater

terrapro;1779237 said:


> Yep! I hope it doesn't rain until some of this is melted. That would be very bad.


I don't think there's any way were not having a flood. Question is do we want rain with a bigger flood but melt it away faster. Or no rain but a smaller longer more drawn out flood. I'm leaning toward rain and just get it over with.


----------



## TheXpress2002

you want a slow dry process you don't want any rain. an above average spring with above average precipitation will be absolutely catastrophic


----------



## terrapro

Lightningllc;1779265 said:


> Cole, I never pictured you as a guy that is into all kinds of weird kinky things. Those pictures are kinda disturbing.


What!! Please be joking Justin. 
The person that let me know i sent out another mass spam was Dave from Troy Clogg


----------



## procut

I don't know if this works or not, but anyways - If you save the first contact in your address book as [email protected] that is the first address the spam bot tries to send to and it will come bouncing back as undeliverable, and will not go to the rest of the contact list. I did it in mine, but not sure if it actually makes a difference or not, but could possibly prevent some embarrassing mass spam.


----------



## Freshwater

TheXpress2002;1779288 said:


> you want a slow dry process you don't want any rain. an above average spring with above average precipitation will be absolutely catastrophic


Yeah you guys are probably right. After thinking about it, I can imagine impassible roads, sewer backups, all kinds of crap. I just can't help but think its all unavoidable anyway.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Lightningllc;1779077 said:


> Ya a 12' row boat


You're gonna need a bigger boat. :laughing:


----------



## kg26

Floods won't be all that bad.


----------



## Lightningllc

Mark Oomkes;1779316 said:


> You're gonna need a bigger boat. :laughing:


Ya you think.


----------



## Luther

terrapro;1779289 said:


> What!! Please be joking Justin.
> The person that let me know i sent out another mass spam was Dave from Troy Clogg


When I got it, I tried to return it to you questioning wtf. 

It came back undeliverable. I was going to call you about this but I got hung up at the MGIA this morning.


----------



## terrapro

TCLA;1779367 said:


> When I got it, I tried to return it to you questioning wtf.
> 
> It came back undeliverable. I was going to call you about this but I got hung up at the MGIA this morning.


Omg please no...it wasn't innaproprite was it?


----------



## Lightningllc

terrapro;1779390 said:


> Omg please no...it wasn't innaproprite was it?


Donkeys are not supposed to do that to men


----------



## terrapro

Lightningllc;1779402 said:


> Donkeys are not supposed to do that to men


No I'm serious was it bad?


----------



## Lightningllc

terrapro;1779404 said:


> No I'm serious was it bad?


It was a porn site the one I got. I opened it in my iPhone and did not spam it I hope


----------



## terrapro

Omg that is one of the most embarrassing things to have happen...
I scanned everything and didn't have a virus too!


----------



## Superior L & L

terrapro;1779412 said:


> Omg that is one of the most embarrassing things to have happen...
> I scanned everything and didn't have a virus too!


I hear if the look at them porn sites all day and don't subscribe then they send spam out to all of your contacts


----------



## terrapro

This is so not funny. Even though as I think about all of the people in my contact list I am laughing to myself shaking my head...did it at least give you a warning Justin or Jim?


----------



## bln

terrapro;1779404 said:


> No I'm serious was it bad?


I heard that it involved Ron Jeremy, 2 watermelons, a jelly doughnut, a goat, and a 400 lb woman.


----------



## terrapro

Omg no...thats my main email and there has to be hundreds of customers on the list.


----------



## Lightningllc

terrapro;1779462 said:


> Omg no...thats my main email and there has to be hundreds of customers on the list.


Your customers are gonna have a whole new opinion of you.

Men on top of goats and goats doing things I can't even speak of. There gonna think your a animal lover.


----------



## terrapro

No Justin...that is seriously?!...there was no warning?

Can I come work for you guys cause it's not looking like a good season for me...

I changed my password and scanned everything again, Christ I hope I got it. facepalm


----------



## Lightningllc

terrapro;1779477 said:


> No Justin...that is seriously?!...there was no warning?
> 
> Can I come work for you guys cause it's not looking like a good season for me...
> 
> I changed my password and scanned everything again, Christ I hope I got it. facepalm


It showed up as spam just like the one did yesterday I text you a copy.


----------



## Allor Outdoor

terrapro;1779404 said:


> No I'm serious was it bad?


Hey Cole, 
I got it too! Weird stuff! That is only the type of stuff Boni gets involved with!
Yikes!!


----------



## Lightningllc

Guys this is it. I have to get me one of these.

http://huvrtech.com/


----------



## terrapro

Omg you guys...
Seriously like I've had that email for my entire career. There is probably a thousand customers on that list!


----------



## Lightningllc

terrapro;1779557 said:


> Omg you guys...
> Seriously like I've had that email for my entire career. There is probably a thousand customers on that list!


It's gonna be ok cole, just change your password and delete all your trash.


----------



## Luther

terrapro;1779454 said:


> This is so not funny. Even though as I think about all of the people in my contact list I am laughing to myself shaking my head...did it at least give you a warning Justin or Jim?


No warning, but there were clues.

I recognized right away Dave and Brian's email as a couple of many recipients on the list. Others had names like Devious Girl, Submission.... even your email was also a recipient.

I immediately thought to myself...well, I'm not going to judge Cole on who he hangs with. I'm going to continue to judge him on his workmanship, the way he interacts with me and others, client feedback, his paperwork, etc. His private life is private. Non of my business.....

Other than your name under the link, there was nothing else in the body of the email. A very uncharacteristic email from you. I suspected right away someone hacked your email so I didn't open it.


----------



## terrapro

ROFL that's funny.....but not.....the devious one is just some friend that is a girl lol I don't know why she has that email and the submission one is for cold calling. They send you a list of do not calls that you have to follow.....this is just so weird of a scenario it is like someone did this on purpose. Did anyone get one this morning?


----------



## Luther

terrapro;1779746 said:


> Did anyone get one this morning?


I didn't get one this morning.


----------



## Lightningllc

None yet...... Yet. 

I heard mark is into some of the stuff you are sending.


----------



## terrapro

Why did you open it Justin lol!
I've changed all my passwords so hopefully it doesn't happen again.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Lightningllc;1779762 said:


> None yet...... Yet.
> 
> I heard mark is into some of the stuff you are sending.


Weird, cuz the one I received was from your addy. Then it was forwarded from Cole. :laughing:


----------



## Lightningllc

Mark Oomkes;1779798 said:


> Weird, cuz the one I received was from your addy. Then it was forwarded from Cole. :laughing:


So your the spammer.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

No way, mine came from Cole who received it from you.


----------



## terrapro

It has to start somewhere!
That would suck if it is bouncing around under the radar cause I still haven't even seen one of the emails!


----------



## bln

We need some snow


----------



## Lightningllc

Mark Oomkes;1779818 said:


> No way, mine came from Cole who received it from you.


I got one from Ryan and Brian a week ago so it must of started there. They must of had a lovers curial.


----------



## h2oking

One of the main things that attracted me to the landscape industry when I was young was the fact I would be outdoors, never have I been so happy to see sunny beautiful weather as I am today. As much as I love snow too I'm happy to feel like there is light at the end of the tunnel


----------



## procut

I've just liked being able to go to bed and not have to worry about what time I'm going out, whose coming in at what time, when is the snow going to stop, ect. ect.


----------



## Luther

bln;1779824 said:


> We need some snow



Shame on you.


----------



## Lightningllc

Cole damn you now I'm sending spam.


----------



## terrapro

Sorry, I did end up finding a couple threats and then I did a deep scan and it just finished up after finding some more.
I just use AvastPro.


----------



## eatonpaving

h2oking;1779926 said:


> One of the main things that attracted me to the landscape industry when I was young was the fact I would be outdoors, never have I been so happy to see sunny beautiful weather as I am today. As much as I love snow too I'm happy to feel like there is light at the end of the tunnel


the light you speak of just went out, took all plows off and put them in the back, started my asphalt roller, fired up the concrete saw and striper....its over. now it will snow.


----------



## moosey

bln;1779824 said:


> We need some snow


NO we don't. Need it to go away.

So we can start our spring work.


----------



## TheXpress2002

there is an absolute massive system that will traverse the country next week. If the system holds it will be the largest system of the season and will shut down everyone east of the Mississippi.

the next 3 weeks should be an unbelievable grand finale to the season


----------



## bln

TheXpress2002;1780020 said:


> there is an absolute massive system that will traverse the country next week. If the system holds it will be the largest system of the season and will shut down everyone east of the Mississippi.
> 
> the next 3 weeks should be an unbelievable grand finale to the season


Ok, I take it back!


----------



## alternative

moosey;1779994 said:


> NO we don't. Need it to go away.
> 
> So we can start our spring work.


Spring work? how bout a break for a few weeks first...



TheXpress2002;1780020 said:


> there is an absolute massive system that will traverse the country next week. If the system holds it will be the largest system of the season and will shut down everyone east of the Mississippi.
> 
> the next 3 weeks should be an unbelievable grand finale to the season


GREAT=grand finale... Sounds fun!


----------



## Luther

TheXpress2002;1780020 said:


> the next 3 weeks should be an unbelievable grand finale to the season


Unbelievable means this winter is going out like a lamb, right?


----------



## Freshwater

TheXpress2002;1780020 said:


> there is an absolute massive system that will traverse the country next week. If the system holds it will be the largest system of the season and will shut down everyone east of the Mississippi.
> 
> the next 3 weeks should be an unbelievable grand finale to the season


Express is that the Tuesday system?


----------



## Freshwater

TheXpress2002;1780020 said:


> there is an absolute massive system that will traverse the country next week. If the system holds it will be the largest system of the season and will shut down everyone east of the Mississippi.
> 
> the next 3 weeks should be an unbelievable grand finale to the season


Express is that the Tuesday system?
Express is that the Tuesday system?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

TheXpress2002;1780020 said:


> there is an absolute massive system that will traverse the country next week. If the system holds it will be the largest system of the season and will shut down everyone east of the Mississippi.
> 
> the next 3 weeks should be an unbelievable grand finale to the season


You do realize it's not Monday morning yet, right?

You're blowing our schedule here. Knock it off.


----------



## Lightningllc

TheXpress2002;1780020 said:


> there is an absolute massive system that will traverse the country next week. If the system holds it will be the largest system of the season and will shut down everyone east of the Mississippi.
> 
> the next 3 weeks should be an unbelievable grand finale to the season


Sweet I can empty the salt bin. Gonna salt 6 inches away.


----------



## hosejockey4506

TheXpress2002;1780020 said:


> there is an absolute massive system that will traverse the country next week. If the system holds it will be the largest system of the season and will shut down everyone east of the Mississippi.
> 
> the next 3 weeks should be an unbelievable grand finale to the season


You said the same thing about this week so far nothing. I bet we get rain


----------



## TheXpress2002

hosejockey4506;1780099 said:


> You said the same thing about this week so far nothing. I bet we get rain


Chalk it up.....

Anything else?


----------



## TheXpress2002

I was off by what 50 miles this week with 2 separate systems that would have been 10 inches (Ohio Border)......

Here is where I get defensive.....


----------



## Greenstar lawn

TheXpress2002;1780146 said:


> I was off by what 50 miles this week with 2 separate systems that would have been 10 inches (Ohio Border)......
> 
> Here is where I get defensive.....


It's not worth it...


----------



## boss75

TCLA;1780042 said:


> Unbelievable means this winter is going out like a lamb, right?


It can't be Jim, still need more hours.


----------



## First Responder

TheXpress2002;1780146 said:


> I was off by what 50 miles this week with 2 seperate systems that would have been 10 inches (Ohio Border)......
> 
> Here is where I get defensive.....


Well Xpress I appreciate and I know most people on here appreciate all the extra time & effort you put into the weather updates. Your kind enough to share your wealth of knowledge with us.


----------



## magnatrac

TheXpress2002;1780146 said:


> I was off by what 50 miles this week with 2 separate systems that would have been 10 inches (Ohio Border)......
> 
> Here is where I get defensive.....


Thanks for your service it is greatly appreciated . Now if he would have taken the time to look at the models a week ago he could have seen what you were talking about.


----------



## boss75

TheXpress2002;1780146 said:


> I was off by what 50 miles this week with 2 separate systems that would have been 10 inches (Ohio Border)......
> 
> Here is where I get defensive.....


Express, Joe Pesci would say to you "fuhgeddaboudit".http://www.plowsite.com/images/smilies/gunsfiring.gif


----------



## TheXpress2002

If you are going to call me out then give a half baked statement of its going to rain with no reasoning I take it as a personal slam and not a "let's have a weather discussion"

Now if you backed up your statement with why it's going to rain I will entertain the idea of conversing and have a civil discussion.


----------



## Plow-jeff

I read today it could rival the march storm of 1993. 
Appreciate the warning express!


----------



## Lightningllc

Ryan. Just remember you have been spot on this winter, if I may also say above average in predicting the weather, if I'm not mistaken weather models are computer generated models and are not 100% right. It is the knowledge and experience that take you beyond the models and look at other items to predict weather. 

Thank you for your service to us PLOWERS, I know speaking from 90% of us we appreciate your service, the other 10% hate the world and will never be happy kinda like condo's.


----------



## hosejockey4506

Wow you sure are butt hurt about your forecasting. Its march I predict rain and warmer temps it was a broad statement


----------



## bln

hosejockey4506;1780099 said:


> You said the same thing about this week so far nothing. I bet we get rain


wow, guess you don't understand the meaning of prediction.


----------



## bln

hosejockey4506;1780213 said:


> Wow you sure are butt hurt about your forecasting. Its march I predict rain and warmer temps it was a broad statement


first Cole now Ryan. Calm down there Plowman Foster.


----------



## Bedell Mgmt.

This comes from the same guy who took a shot at Cole earlier this year...  I don't recall him having a response then either.


----------



## TheXpress2002

Moving on.....


----------



## terrapro

I think we either need some snow or some green grass lol
Natives are getting restless 

I personally don't understand why anyone would be upset with Ryan letting us know that "hey it looks like it is going to snow here's how much might happen". 
Thanks for letting us know buddy!


----------



## boss75

boss75;1780193 said:


> Express, Joe Pesci would say to you "fuhgeddaboudit".


----------



## PPS. inc

I love you xpress. Right or a little off you always allow us to get our ducks in a row. Please continue. I'm here daily looking for your updates. My mother who also loves to look at weather has now started reading along. I don't ever post but check in to read along. Salt has killed me this year, mostly finding it. Good luck all. Thanks for the extra time you put in xpress to keep us ahead of the game.


----------



## kg26

moosey;1779994 said:


> NO we don't. Need it to go away.
> 
> So we can start our spring work.


$700 on new truck break lines we need more snow.


----------



## Freshwater

Express I've been following your reports for years. You don't even realize how valuable you are to my company. A great example is last year the grand rapids radar went out. The snow stopped, radar was clear I almost started resi's. Then snow started coming g out of no where. When you told us about the radar I stopped everything, I wouldn't have known without you saying something. Another thing you'll say weather on Tues everyone else says wed and well get the weather Tues that's huge for all of us. So let me say thank you for all you do.

For the record I wish you were wrong sometimes LOL.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

hosejockey4506;1780099 said:


> You said the same thing about this week so far nothing. I bet we get rain


I know that I, for one, have started following Accuweather because of this one time Ryan was off by 50 miles.


----------



## Lightningllc

Mark Oomkes;1780387 said:


> I know that I, for one, have started following Accuweather because of this one time Ryan was off by 50 miles.


Speaks the guy that has a itchy text message finger to report the snow starting to ryan.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Lightningllc;1780397 said:


> Speaks the guy that has a itchy text message finger to report the snow starting to ryan.


Says the guy who says "text me if you get a bunch of snow".


----------



## Lightningllc

Mark Oomkes;1780398 said:


> Says the guy who says "text me if you get a bunch of snow".


Well I wanted in on the fun.


----------



## Lightningllc

Mark Oomkes;1780398 said:


> Says the guy who says "text me if you get a bunch of snow".


Well I wanted in on the fun, I thought it was a ps thing.


----------



## TKO1

Is that you, PlowMan? Waaah!!!


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Lightningllc;1780401 said:


> Well I wanted in on the fun, I thought it was a ps thing.


Happy to be an early warning system to the Lezak recurring cycle of lake effect, copious, ample, record breaking snowstorms.


----------



## Lightningllc

Mark Oomkes;1780437 said:


> Happy to be an early warning system to the Lezak recurring cycle of lake effect, copious, ample, record breaking snowstorms.


You had to go and ruin the fun. Take shelter mark is calling the weather.


----------



## TheXpress2002

Mark Oomkes;1780437 said:


> Happy to be an early warning system to the Lezak recurring cycle of lake effect, copious, ample, record breaking snowstorms.


you forgot to insert overachieving thundersnow


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Crap!!!!!!!!!!!!

Accuweather had nothing about thundersnow. 

Although, they do regularly overachieve their guesses.


----------



## firelwn82

BA ha ha ha. Lmao. I peed a little. The hecklers against Ryan are just that. Hecklers. It was said before that the people who choose to try and degrade him are just people who are miserable in life all together. We all should banned together and just start blocking the hecklers. We would never even see them and they would be posting there trash to themselves. Which is what they get a kick out of anyways. Thanks again Ryan for all of your help. Your far from a weather guesser in my book. Your a master tool in a lot of our tool boxes. Thank you. Now I get back to packing. I'm headed north to put some miles on the sleds.


----------



## TheXpress2002

Mark Oomkes;1780581 said:


> Crap!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Accuweather had nothing about thundersnow.
> 
> Although, they do regularly overachieve their guesses.


Heaven help us not only AccuCrap.....

The weather channel just jumped on board....

....Jim Cantore en route to The D

(previous statement fully laced with sarcasm)


----------



## cuttingedge13

Why not finish the season big. I feel like all I've done this winter is plow, salt & write paychecks....


----------



## terrapro

cuttingedge13;1780611 said:


> Why not finish the season big. I feel like all I've done this winter is plow, salt & write paychecks....


Why do you guys keep saying stuff like that?! lol :crying:


----------



## PlowingMI

Anything happening overnight into tomorrow? I was asked to load salt for freezing rain overnight?? Anybody seeing this?


----------



## Lightningllc

Accuweather has us getting 5" of snow over night.


----------



## PlowingMI

Lightningllc;1780634 said:


> Accuweather has us getting 5" of snow over night.


Good thing I don't look at accu whatever


----------



## TheXpress2002

I think dry air erodes most of the wave. There may be a small window that precipitation falls but temps will be above freezing tomorrow


----------



## PlowingMI

TheXpress2002;1780650 said:


> I think dry air erodes most of the wave. There may be a small window that precipitation falls but temps will be above freezing tomorrow


Thank you!!


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Lightningllc;1780634 said:


> Accuweather has us getting 5" of snow over night.


:laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## Superior L & L

Lightningllc;1780634 said:


> Accuweather has us getting 5" of snow over night.


Maybe .05-.5".


----------



## TheXpress2002

No system ever tracks NW.....


----------



## Bedell Mgmt.

Ryan - 

the CMC tymusic is showing next week's mid-week system as a mixed precip event for SE MI transitioning to (heavy) snow after 2am. Any thoughts? The GFS seemed to back off the heavy snow totals on the 12Z run but flip flopped on the 18Z.

Thanks in advanced!


----------



## TheXpress2002

Bedell Mgmt.;1780825 said:


> Ryan -
> 
> the CMC tymusic is showing next week's mid-week system as a mixed precip event for SE MI transitioning to (heavy) snow after 2am. Any thoughts? The GFS seemed to back off the heavy snow totals on the 12Z run but flip flopped on the 18Z.
> 
> Thanks in advanced!


High pressure over Canada will keep this from tracking to far north leading to precipitation issues. This will be a snow event.

Obviously we are a couple days away from the pieces of energy being sampled. I use the CMC to help with the northern piece and the GFS and EURO for the southern piece. Yes the globals have flipped and flopped with the track but agree on phasing. The AO supports a Great Lakes Cutter with a transfer to a coastal LP


----------



## Bedell Mgmt.

Thanks! :salute:


----------



## TheXpress2002

Bedell Mgmt.;1780836 said:


> Thanks! :salute:


Just like late January and early December.... :salute:


----------



## magnatrac

TheXpress2002;1780830 said:


> High pressure over Canada will keep this from tracking to far north leading to precipitation issues. This will be a snow event.
> 
> Obviously we are a couple days away from the pieces of energy being sampled. I use the CMC to help with the northern piece and the GFS and EURO for the southern piece. Yes the globals have flipped and flopped with the track but agree on phasing. The AO supports a Great Lakes Cutter with a transfer to a coastal LP


A Great Lakes cutter is when a southern track system is pushed north to us yes/no ? Just trying to fumble my way through the weather stuff !


----------



## TheXpress2002

magnatrac;1780846 said:


> A Great Lakes cutter is when a southern track system is pushed north to us yes/no ? Just trying to fumble my way through the weather stuff !


Yes a southern piece of energy tracks NE with ample gulf moisture.


----------



## Lightningllc

That radar looks interesting over to the west. Wonder what it will bring.


----------



## grassmaster06

My email was hacked today ,there might be something going on with this site.


----------



## bln

grassmaster06;1780914 said:


> My email was hacked today ,there might be something going on with this site.


Or you and Cole are into the same weird things.


----------



## alternative

Mine was hacked last week too... Could be this site. ?


----------



## cuttingedge13

alternative;1780966 said:


> Mine was hacked last week too... Could be this site. ?


 Ok, if so.... what can the rest of us do to protect ourselves?


----------



## alternative

cuttingedge13;1780985 said:


> Ok, if so.... what can the rest of us do to protect ourselves?


change password regularly...


----------



## Lightningllc

Getting very icy out. Glad I did a full app 30 degrees


----------



## alternative

Lightningllc;1780999 said:


> Getting very icy out. Glad I did a full app 30 degrees


34/wet over here...residual worked good for this


----------



## irlandscaper

Dry and 30 in ph


----------



## Superior L & L

alternative;1780966 said:


> Mine was hacked last week too... Could be this site. ?


Mine was hacked last week also, pain in the ace


----------



## First Responder

Superior L & L;1781015 said:


> Mine was hacked last week also, pain in the ace


I haven't had any email issues. Knock on wood!


----------



## grassmaster06

bln;1780931 said:


> Or you and Cole are into the same weird things.


No I have no idea with what's happening ,this hacking and identity theft is really getting out of hand.my debit card was compromised last year ,I think we should start using cash again


----------



## Lightningllc

If you use the same password for plowsi*e and your email might have something to do with all this hacking and spam emails. 

FYI everything is glazed over in my neck of the woods


----------



## Green Glacier

Everything in Chelsea glazed


----------



## grassmaster06

Semi glazed in wyandotte,and no the passwords are different.


----------



## alternative

It seems most ppl using outlook/Hotmail accts are the ones getting their passwords picked off. You can look at the recent activity and see the GPS of where the email was sent from.


----------



## terrapro

Mine is a yahoo account.
I went to log into an account and instead of my email as the default it filled in [email protected] which makes no frkn sense to me at all but there you guys go another little strange tidbit.


----------



## grassmaster06

I hope my customers didn't receive donkey love photos,that would be bad


----------



## terrapro

grassmaster06;1781163 said:


> I hope my customers didn't receive donkey love photos,that would be bad


Oh they did from what everyone has told me. Unless they are making up what the content is. I personally still haven't seen the email so I don't know what it is. 
From what I saw from returned emails it was sent out around a dozen times in batches of my contacts before I was able to stop it so easily hundreds of people.


----------



## First Responder

Was at the gym after salt run this am, entrance walks complete sheet of ice. Told the girl at the desk, as she was looking up the contractors phone # ( which I have heard multiple complaints about), a woman slips and falls. Limping & holding arm. Sucks to be them....I couldn't believe that the property wasn't serviced. Gave the manager my card and got my workout on!


----------



## alternative

grassmaster06;1781163 said:


> I hope my customers didn't receive donkey love photos,that would be bad


whatever was sent went to your entire address book...lucky mine was only a spam link to a highschool football website...Weird, but was sent from Cleveland Oh server...


----------



## newhere

I'm betting Oakland frost law will be on by Wes if not Friday for sure. Get your heavy loads moved now!


----------



## Superior L & L

newhere;1781286 said:


> I'm betting Oakland frost law will be on by Wes if not Friday for sure. Get your heavy loads moved now!


I hear genesee county is already on as of Friday. I'm thinking they will be on till July !


----------



## newhere

Gennesse went on Friday at 6 pm


----------



## brandonslc

If anyone is interested I have a couple enclosed trailers, a few riders and walk behinds for sale Also 2 brand new f150 tail gates Everything is priced to sell ! Getting new equipment. Call or text me for details ! 313 304 6719. Thanks


----------



## goinggreen

brandonslc;1781406 said:


> If anyone is interested I have a couple enclosed trailers, a few riders and walk behinds for sale Also 2 brand new f150 tail gates Everything is priced to sell ! Getting new equipment. Call or text me for details ! 313 304 6719. Thanks


Might be interested in a walkbehind, What brand size deck floating or fixed.
Looking for a 48 or 36 floating deck


----------



## TheXpress2002

There is no change with my thoughts mid week. I strongly feel we will see a substantial snowfall Tuesday night through Wednesday. Models are trending northward and are showing phasing and strengthening much earlier in line with my previous thoughts.


----------



## Lightningllc

10" for the record I say let's do it. Never gonna happen again in my lifetime lets make history.


----------



## Superior L & L

6-10" I-94 to the border
4-6" I-94- 96
2-4" I-96 - m-59
And I'll take a salting


----------



## MPM

Let it snow! Got a couple yards of salt to burn up and more lawn equipment I wanna buy!!!


----------



## TheXpress2002

Superior L & L;1781598 said:


> 6-10" I-94 to the border
> 4-6" I-94- 96
> 2-4" I-96 - m-59
> And I'll take a salting


Remember you said it not me. .....lol


----------



## Lightningllc

Accuweather says it will be all rain, they are always right.


----------



## TheXpress2002

Bedell Mgmt.;1780825 said:


> Ryan -
> 
> the CMC tymusic is showing next week's mid-week system as a mixed precip event for SE MI transitioning to (heavy) snow after 2am. Any thoughts? The GFS seemed to back off the heavy snow totals on the 12Z run but flip flopped on the 18Z.
> 
> Thanks in advanced!


Notice the displacement to the west of the High over Canada the past runs allowing the LP to move north with ease. The 12Z run of the NAM and GFS show this to a T.

By this will allow the LP to negative tilt and with a wide open gulf will let the moisture flow.

This is an impressive set up if it holds.


----------



## terrapro

You know what will impress me? A tulip, the smell of fresh cut grass, the sound of the waves on M116 and M22 lol


----------



## alternative

damn, there are 40k posts in this 10yr old thread.... page 2000


----------



## Lightningllc

We are a very active little bunch of guys.


----------



## caitlyncllc

terrapro;1781671 said:


> You know what will impress me? A tulip, the smell of fresh cut grass, the sound of the waves on M116 and M22 lol


Thats the sruff dreams are made of.


----------



## magnatrac

terrapro;1781671 said:


> You know what will impress me? A tulip, the smell of fresh cut grass, the sound of the waves on M116 and M22 lol


You know three weeks ago (I think it was, I know it was a Sunday atleast) I was heading to a job in holly and went past bedrocks yard at grange hall &75 and they were grinding . The sweet smell of hardwood was in the air ,I thought that was a sure sign spring was near. Maybe not so much l.o.l.


----------



## eatonpaving

Lightningllc;1781579 said:


> 10" for the record I say let's do it. Never gonna happen again in my lifetime lets make history.


you will see the same next year, it comes in 3 to 4 year waves...might not be as bad but it will be way above average...then back to winters with no snow...


----------



## bln

alternative;1781694 said:


> damn, there are 40k posts in this 10yr old thread.... page 2000


Think of how many there would be if things didn't get deleted.


----------



## TheXpress2002

eatonpaving;1781729 said:


> you will see the same next year, it comes in 3 to 4 year waves...might not be as bad but it will be way above average...then back to winters with no snow...


Spot on......


----------



## terrapro

bln;1781788 said:


> Think of how many there would be if things didn't get deleted.


Right on lol


----------



## Bedell Mgmt.

TheXpress2002;1781664 said:


> Notice the displacement to the west of the High over Canada the past runs allowing the LP to move north with ease. The 12Z run of the NAM and GFS show this to a T.
> 
> By this will allow the LP to negative tilt and with a wide open gulf will let the moisture flow.
> 
> This is an impressive set up if it holds.


no kidding... I'm glad we don't work in New Hampshire or Vermont.


----------



## TheXpress2002

Latest model data buries the M59 to I 94 corridor....

If this verifies.....The record falls


----------



## Luther

Bedell Mgmt.;1780825 said:


> Ryan -
> 
> the CMC tymusic is showing next week's mid-week system as a mixed precip event for SE MI transitioning to (heavy) snow after 2am. Any thoughts? The GFS seemed to back off the heavy snow totals on the 12Z run but flip flopped on the 18Z.
> 
> Thanks in advanced!





TheXpress2002;1781664 said:


> Notice the displacement to the west of the High over Canada the past runs allowing the LP to move north with ease. The 12Z run of the NAM and GFS show this to a T.
> 
> By this will allow the LP to negative tilt and with a wide open gulf will let the moisture flow.
> 
> This is an impressive set up if it holds.


Yeah right. My runs showed nothing of the sort. The GAMS were affected by FM's dominance over he AM's unless the confluence was present, which we can see is rapidly moving south.

The cold front introduces cooler air which always brings up the NIP's, meaning we should anticipate a rough ride. Very impressive indeed IMHO.


----------



## Bedell Mgmt.

the 18Z NAM looks fun.....


----------



## TheXpress2002

Bedell Mgmt.;1781835 said:


> the 18Z NAM looks fun.....


That NAM run is a cakewalk compared to the SREF's


----------



## rstan2010

So how much snow should we be expecting?


----------



## TheXpress2002

TCLA;1781834 said:


> Yeah right. My runs showed nothing of the sort. The GAMS were affected by FM's dominance over he AM's unless the confluence was present, which we can see is rapidly moving south.
> 
> The cold front introduces cooler air which always brings up the NIP's, meaning we should anticipate a rough ride. Very impressive indeed IMHO.


LoL........


----------



## TheXpress2002

rstan2010;1781841 said:


> So how much snow should we be expecting?


If this verifies.....it would be an easy 6-10. Highest totals along the 94 corridor


----------



## Lightningllc

You guys are speaking so much Chinese. English please


----------



## rstan2010

TheXpress2002;1781844 said:


> If this verifies.....it would be an easy 6-10. Highest totals along the 94 corridor


Thanks a lot for all you do!


----------



## newhere

Lightningllc;1781847 said:


> You guys are speaking so much Chinese. English please


Baahahaha I agree!


----------



## Bedell Mgmt.

Lightningllc;1781847 said:


> You guys are speaking so much Chinese. English please


:laughing:


----------



## TheXpress2002

Those totals are conservative at this point. If run to run continuity continues totals will be higher.


----------



## MJK

Is this for Tue into Wed?


----------



## caitlyncllc

I didnt get most of that. The only part i got was Jim talking about nips pokin out. Bah.


----------



## terrapro

ROFL and that's why I just put my faith in what he says cause it's all Greek to me.


----------



## Superior L & L

Lightningllc;1781847 said:


> You guys are speaking so much Chinese. English please


I got it !!! It translates to ......possible snow 1-12" of snow can be expected


----------



## Lightningllc

Superior L & L;1781902 said:


> I got it !!! It translates to ......possible snow 1-12" of snow can be expected


Like button.

So my guess is 4 inches.

We need to start a bet on snow fall guesses. Who's in I got $40 on 4 inches.


----------



## bln

This has become customer support. Press 1 for English.


----------



## Lightningllc

http://m.accuweather.com/en/weather-news/detroit-to-turn-milder-before-1/24223272


----------



## TheXpress2002

Lightningllc;1782059 said:


> http://m.accuweather.com/en/weather-news/detroit-to-turn-milder-before-1/24223272


Can't go wrong with Accuweather


----------



## goinggreen

Weight limits are on here in lansing


----------



## TheXpress2002

There is no change to my forecast. Heaviest snow will be from M 59 to I-94

At this time with the speed of how fast this thing moves out we will look at 6 to 8 inches of snow for that area. Snow starts around 10 p.m. tomorrow night and will continue until 6 p.m. Wednesday evening. 


I will have another update around 6 p.m. tonight


----------



## bln

Thanks Ryan


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Accuweather says rain and 70* cuz it's March. 

And it's going through Florida.


----------



## Luther

Whatever happens, Great Deal Products will be open to anyone and everyone who has deicer needs.


----------



## TheXpress2002

Mark Oomkes;1782168 said:


> Accuweather says rain and 70* cuz it's March.
> 
> And it's going through Florida.


sad thing is I only see three days in the long range that we are above freezing


----------



## Lightningllc

TheXpress2002;1782170 said:


> sad thing is I only see three days in the long range that we are above freezing


But accuweather said so


----------



## stanky

Lightningllc;1781924 said:


> Like button.
> 
> So my guess is 4 inches.
> 
> We need to start a bet on snow fall guesses. Who's in I got $40 on 4 inches.


What area Ryan ?


----------



## stanky

*Stuck !!!!!!*



bln;1782165 said:


> Thanks Ryan


*
Hey Brad 
I got my plow truck stuck so bad i had to get a backhoe to pull it out, I was plowing out my cousins Drive that hadn't been plowed all winter, I push some snow off to the side and down i went 3 ft of snow under my truck and tires not even close to the ground, I guess i have to stop thinking i'm on a dozer !!!!*


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Lightningllc;1781924 said:


> Like button.
> 
> So my guess is 4 inches.
> 
> We need to start a bet on snow fall guesses. Who's in I got $40 on 4 inches.


Sounds like a personal problem.


----------



## bln

stanky;1782212 said:


> *
> Hey Brad
> I got my plow truck stuck so bad i had to get a backhoe to pull it out, I was plowing out my cousins Drive that hadn't been plowed all winter, I push some snow off to the side and down i went 3 ft of snow under my truck and tires not even close to the ground, I guess i have to stop thinking i'm on a dozer !!!!*


*

Wow, I had to be pulled out by a compact Kubota tractor and I thought that was bad.*


----------



## terrapro

NOAA says 43deg is the high for Tuesday and 1deg is the low for Wednesday! Why 1deg? It can't be even 10deg, it has to be bottom single digits...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Accuweather only says 6*.

You'll be fine. 

It's also going to rain, because it's March.


----------



## terrapro

Yeah I know it's just this winter is something else. Kicks you in the balls and then when your laying on the ground it kicks you in the face.
Builds character lol


----------



## wondo

10pm Tuesday to 6pm Wednesday? Great one of THOSE storms haha


----------



## Lightningllc

Mark Oomkes;1782222 said:


> Sounds like a personal problem.


I was waiting for that.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Lightningllc;1782388 said:


> I was waiting for that.


Happy to know I didn't let you down.


----------



## redskinsfan34

wondo;1782349 said:


> 10pm Tuesday to 6pm Wednesday? Great one of THOSE storms haha


Is that really the time frame we're looking at?


----------



## TheXpress2002

redskinsfan34;1782406 said:


> Is that really the time frame we're looking at?


Yupppp......


----------



## redskinsfan34

TheXpress2002;1782431 said:


> Yupppp......


It just keeps getting better. Thanks Ryan. It's weird how hosejockey hasn't been on here lately..........................................


----------



## TKO1

He doesnt have time to be on here. he is preparing all of that crow that he is about to eat.


----------



## TheXpress2002

WSW just issued......boom


----------



## TheXpress2002

I will still update around 6:30 p.m. As now the models are an hour late with the time change


----------



## Greenstar lawn

Ryan are temps going to be an issue? My twc app has 37 degrees at midnight on Tuesday?


----------



## hosejockey4506

redskinsfan34;1782441 said:


> It just keeps getting better. Thanks Ryan. It's weird how hosejockey hasn't been on here lately..........................................


I am sorry I don't spend my entire life sitting behind my key board on message boards.

I don't trust any long range forecasting models are always all over the place. Think about how many times in the blast year they have shown large storms for us and we don't get even a salting.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

I'll be happy with a salting.


----------



## TheXpress2002

I wish I was behind a desk.......From my mobile as I stack snow.....

18Z NAM drops over a foot.....


----------



## Boomer123

stanky;1782212 said:


> *
> Hey Brad
> I got my plow truck stuck so bad i had to get a backhoe to pull it out, I was plowing out my cousins Drive that hadn't been plowed all winter, I push some snow off to the side and down i went 3 ft of snow under my truck and tires not even close to the ground, I guess i have to stop thinking i'm on a dozer !!!!*


*
It's always when your doing a favor for someone or when you go back for that "One more pass" when you get stuck.*


----------



## Mark Oomkes

TheXpress2002;1782494 said:


> I wish I was behind a desk.......From my mobile as I stack snow.....
> 
> 18Z NAM drops over a foot.....


Wait a minute, that one is getting too close.

And NWS NTAC's just went from nothing to 60% of a half inch.

My money is on Ryan.


----------



## Boomer123

TheXpress2002;1782494 said:


> I wish I was behind a desk.......From my mobile as I stack snow.....
> 
> 18Z NAM drops over a foot.....


Ryan with this long time frame of snow you mentioned does it look like it's going to be a slooow snow event or drop a few inches and them linger on.


----------



## Plow-jeff

TheXpress2002;1782494 said:


> I wish I was behind a desk.......From my mobile as I stack snow.....
> 
> 18Z NAM drops over a foot.....


Now lansing is in the mix....I'm with mark keep it southeast. O well out to prep equipment I guess. Thank you express!!!


----------



## Mark Oomkes

I have lots of salt. I can make some serious salt flats. lol


----------



## Lightningllc

Mark Oomkes;1782529 said:


> I have lots of salt. I can make some serious salt flats. lol


I'll take salt away / crunch n munch / death by salt / nuke it / lay it down !!


----------



## newhere

That's what I'm saying, I'm going to pre app it so hard the first 4" will be erased. Next 4" will be slush.


----------



## TheXpress2002

Update:

Now that this monstrosity of a system is being sampled I am confident in the following

The NAM brings in 12-15 inches for areas north of 94 with mixing issues south of 94

The GFS brings in 6-12 inches for areas north of the Ohio Border

Short term models shows 8-12 area wide.

A few others are just flat out stupid and won't even post the asinine totals because if it came to fruition we would all be in tears and quit.

With all that said....

Ohio Border to I94: 6-8 inches

I94 to M59: 8 -12 inches

M59 to I69: 4-6 inches

System will start as a mix from 8pm to midnight transitioning to heavy snow from midnight to noon with wrap around until 6 p.m

There is a chance of thunder and lighting near the Ohio border.

I have been hell bent on this system as it lines up with the late January storm and the mid December storm.


----------



## Boomer123

TheXpress2002;1782587 said:


> Update:
> 
> Now that this monstrosity of a system is being sampled I am confident in the following
> 
> The NAM brings in 12-15 inches for areas north of 94 with mixing issues south of 94
> 
> The GFS brings in 6-12 inches for areas north of the Ohio Border
> 
> Short term models shows 8-12 area wide.
> 
> A few others are just flat out stupid and won't even post the asinine totals because if it came to fruition we would all be in tears and quit.
> 
> With all that said....
> 
> Ohio Border to I94: 6-8 inches
> 
> I94 to M59: 8 -12 inches
> 
> M59 to I69: 4-6 inches
> 
> System will start as a mix from 8pm to midnight transitioning to heavy snow from midnight to noon with wrap around until 6 p.m
> 
> There is a chance of thunder and lighting near the Ohio border.
> 
> I have been hell bent on this system as it lines up with the late January storm and the mid December storm.


 So in other words we going out with a BANG. And quite possible meeting the snow fall needed to set a new record.


----------



## First Responder

Holy snow batman!!!!
Thank you xpress!!!!
Go big or go home!!!!


----------



## TheXpress2002

This is not it guys. Long range is littered with snow events


----------



## newhere

Anyone remember RayRay? What ever hAppend to that guy?


----------



## terrapro

Shananay? Those were good times


----------



## newhere

I sure would like to know what he thought of the impending storm right now.


----------



## Boomer123

TheXpress2002;1782601 said:


> This is not it guys. Long range is littered with snow events


Good I still want to make $$$$$


----------



## Lightningllc

March storms are the heaviest, wet trans eaters. 


I am so ready for this winter to be over. Bring on spring ASAP


----------



## bdryer

TheXpress2002;1782601 said:


> This is not it guys. Long range is littered with snow events


Though I don't post on here often, I am on here regularly reading your forecasts. I am always impressed with your accuracy and foresight. Especially this season. Can't say I have never been prepared this season.

Thank you, Express, for your posts, and more importantly, your time and effort to keep us all informed.


----------



## terrapro

Just wait until you guys hear what Ryan has to say now...sigh winter can just go away.


----------



## TheXpress2002

Those stupid numbers have gotten absolutely stupid. I really don't want to post this but that NAM just spit out 16"-22"

I don't expect anyone to understand this, I truly don't but this is the data.

I am not saying I am on this bandwagon. My luggage isn't even packed with this option but does have my attention.


----------



## Lightningllc

Ryan I can't believe what is being spit out of the computer models. This is a hell of a storm if it comes true.


----------



## terrapro

And to think like every storm we have actually had was an over achiever also! I hope my snow blower belts hold up!


----------



## Mark Oomkes

TheXpress2002;1782824 said:


> Those stupid numbers have gotten absolutely stupid. I really don't want to post this but that NAM just spit out 16"-22"
> 
> I don't expect anyone to understand this, I truly don't but this is the data.
> 
> I am not saying I am on this bandwagon. My luggage isn't even packed with this option but does have my attention.


I do NOT like either of those.


----------



## TheXpress2002

For those that may not grasp the whole situation.....weather blogs chats etc are blowing up over the past 2 runs and all eyes are on Chicago to Detroit This data is unprecedented and is taking a long time to digest because it can't be true.....just can't....and if it does God help us.


----------



## terrapro

:crying: praying I am just north enough to be out of the crosshairs and get something managable....


----------



## Plow-jeff

TheXpress2002;1782824 said:


> Those stupid numbers have gotten absolutely stupid. I really don't want to post this but that NAM just spit out 16"-22"
> 
> I don't expect anyone to understand this, I truly don't but this is the data.
> 
> I am not saying I am on this bandwagon. My luggage isn't even packed with this option but does have my attention.


Look. It trended north. Imagine that. It never does that. Ever.


----------



## Plow-jeff

terrapro;1782857 said:


> :crying: praying I am just north enough to be out of the crosshairs and get something managable....


It showed from me to you dead in cross hairs. Howell for you right?


----------



## TheXpress2002

Well the GFS has followed suit. ......

....shid


----------



## terrapro

Plow-jeff;1782878 said:


> It showed from me to you dead in cross hairs. Howell for you right?


Yep lol


----------



## goinggreen

Well if we keep this up i can buy a new plow. I already bought a new truck this year.


----------



## P&M Landscaping

Well, I guess I outta buy a new blower... And to think I almost made it through without one.


----------



## goinggreen

P&M Landscaping;1782950 said:


> Well, I guess I outta buy a new blower... And to think I almost made it through without one.


Im hoping my paddles last the rest of the season. There about down to nothing, looking at the new paddles from kage for next year.


----------



## terrapro

I'm buying a new car and traveling the country with the kids with my proceeds! Working minimal this summer. I'm done with that ****...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

This is getting way too real and too close for comfort.

If we don't get much and you guys get pounded and need help, let me know, I'll see what I can do.


----------



## TheXpress2002

Update:


Ohio Border to I94: 6 - 10 inches

I94 to I96: 10 - 15 inches

I96 to M59: 6 - 10 inches

M59 to I69: 4 - 6 inches

This is based on the 0z and 6z runs of all models


----------



## wondo

I know this will change halfway through the storm but I'm pretty pumped to be getting closer if not taking the record snowfall tonight.


----------



## Lightningllc

I'm gonna put my snowblower in my truck and drive south til someone asks me what it is.


----------



## Snowmaine1

I dont say much on this forum, use it mostly for xpresses updates and random checks on equipment for sale. Located in Burton.. and all I have to say is ****!!!!!!!


----------



## terrapro

Snowmaine1;1783045 said:


> I dont say much on this forum, use it mostly for xpresses updates and random checks on equipment for sale. Located in Burton.. and all I have to say is ****!!!!!!!


I'm not really concerned directly with the amount of snow it is that Wednesday night it dips into the negatives now. Think about that, we get a bunch of wet heavy snow during the day at higher temps then we go into negative temps that night.


----------



## TGS Inc.

Lightningllc;1783019 said:


> I'm gonna put my snowblower in my truck and drive south til someone asks me what it is.


AWESOME!!! Is it a crewcab?? I'm coming with...LOL

:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## Tscape

TheXpress2002;1783001 said:


> Update:
> 
> Ohio Border to I94: 6 - 10 inches
> 
> I94 to I96: 10 - 15 inches
> 
> I96 to M59: 6 - 10 inches
> 
> M59 to I69: 4 - 6 inches
> 
> This is based on the 0z and 6z runs of all models


C'mon. None of the professional meteorologists are saying anything like this. I know the chronies will hate this, but you have never once, in as many years as I have seen you posting, said that a storm or snow event would produce less snow than what the professionals predicted. You are wrong more often than they are. That is a FACT. I will be ready to plow as I always am. Whether it is 3" or 15" ( ya, right ). As you overhype yet another event, understand that even if you get it right, you are still just the bearer of bad news.


----------



## zags

Weather Underground and NOAA are consistent with Ryan's predictions. I guess haters gonna hate.


----------



## BCE Outdoor

Tscape;1783051 said:


> C'mon. None of the professional meteorologists are saying anything like this. I know the chronies will hate this, but you have never once, in as many years as I have seen you posting, said that a storm or snow event would produce less snow than what the professionals predicted. You are wrong more often than they are. That is a FACT. I will be ready to plow as I always am. Whether it is 3" or 15" ( ya, right ). As you overhype yet another event, understand that even if you get it right, you are still just the bearer of bad news.


Here we go again


----------



## BCE Outdoor

TheXpress2002;1783001 said:


> Update:
> 
> Ohio Border to I94: 6 - 10 inches
> 
> I94 to I96: 10 - 15 inches
> 
> I96 to M59: 6 - 10 inches
> 
> M59 to I69: 4 - 6 inches
> 
> This is based on the 0z and 6z runs of all models


Glad im right on the 96 border getting hopes it stays south


----------



## Greenstar lawn

My weather app has me at 7-13 and Accuweather has me at 4-8.so he is right in line with all these "professional" guessers for my area.


----------



## TheXpress2002

Mike.....It is what it is.....


----------



## Tscape

TheXpress2002;1783077 said:


> Mike.....It is what it is.....


I know. Overhyped, as usual.


----------



## TheXpress2002

Tscape;1783082 said:


> I know. Overhyped, as usual.


Good luck tonight Mike. Tigers in 22 days.


----------



## Tscape

zags;1783069 said:


> Weather Underground and NOAA are consistent with Ryan's predictions. I guess haters gonna hate.


No, not really. Read 'em both again. If you want to get all excited about the extra 5" that is predicted here, have fun.


----------



## Tscape

TheXpress2002;1783084 said:


> Good luck tonight Mike. Tigers in 22 days.


Nothing better than listening to the game and plowing! Except listening to the game in the Virgin Islands, such as I will be.


----------



## zags

Tscape;1783085 said:


> No, not really. Read 'em both again. If you want to get all excited about the extra 5" that is predicted here, have fun.


I'll make sure to excitedly wave to you if I see you on the road.:waving::waving:


----------



## Green Glacier

Its just like NWS says less than 1/2 inch and we get 4 and Xpress says 2-4
same thing when NWS says less than an inch and we get 4 Or 
they say its goning to be all rain and we get 3.5 inchs 
and so on

Thank's Xpress 

I Would rather be ready weather it's 10" or 15"


----------



## Luther

Here's what one of the professional meteorologists showed this morning at 6:15. They're showing areas over 10".

Not sure whats up with the triangular area smack dab in the middle of the cross-hair.


----------



## TheXpress2002

TCLA;1783118 said:


> Here's what one of the professional meteorologists showed this morning at 6:15. They're showing areas over 10".
> 
> Not sure whats up with the triangular area smack dab in the middle of the cross-hair.
> 
> View attachment 134994


they ran out of colors....

the data that came out today did not have colors assigned to them


----------



## terrapro

Well nonetheless I hope you are wrong, I don't really care if you are right or wrong I hope you are wrong.


----------



## redskinsfan34

terrapro;1783126 said:


> Well nonetheless I hope you are wrong, I don't really care if you are right or wrong I hope you are wrong.


Agreed. Agreed. Agreed. We're all a little burnt out and wound up at the same time.


----------



## Freshwater

TheXpress2002;1776509 said:


> Light snow likely midweek nothing more than an inch. Weekend needs to be watched for a glorified clipper.
> 
> Following week looks very busy. I am concerned mid month as the pattern will support very large systems with ample gulf moisture


We lived the first sentence to a T. Were living the second sentence right now.


----------



## Freshwater

TheXpress2002;1778287 said:


> Split flow looks to kill any snow the next 7 days. Tonights should fizzle out before it gets to us. If flakes do fly should blow around on the pavement.
> 
> Focus turns to next Tuesday.


We lived the first sentence to a T. Were living the second sentence right now.

Notice a pattern?

Thank you Express.

Oh by the way. All other outlets were higher on their totals all last week. So it does/has happened before.

They were also consistent on Thurs for this storm.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

newhere;1782660 said:


> Anyone remember RayRay? What ever hAppend to that guy?





terrapro;1782668 said:


> Shananay? Those were good times


PlowManFoster

BigBoyPlowin'

And the all time best: Macomb Lawn and Snow or whatever. That was back 1500 pages or so. lol


----------



## Lightningllc

TCLA;1783118 said:


> Here's what one of the professional meteorologists showed this morning at 6:15. They're showing areas over 10".
> 
> Not sure whats up with the triangular area smack dab in the middle of the cross-hair.
> 
> View attachment 134994


Jim I like this forecast, No colors no snow SWEETxysportxysport


----------



## Mark Oomkes

TheXpress2002;1783084 said:


> Tigers in 22 days.


BTW, FWIW, one of my former employees is on the grounds crew at Tigers Stadium. I'm very happy for him, but wish he would have stuck around.

When I asked him what his long term goal was, he said: "I want to be a superintendent for a major league ballpark."

Funny thing is, I almost fired him because he was slow, late, etc. Lit a fire under his butt and I never looked back.



TCLA;1783118 said:


> Here's what one of the professional meteorologists showed this morning at 6:15. They're showing areas over 10".
> 
> Not sure whats up with the triangular area smack dab in the middle of the cross-hair.
> 
> View attachment 134994


Keep this crap to yourself, sir.


----------



## Lightningllc

Mark Oomkes;1783141 said:


> PlowManFoster
> 
> BigBoyPlowin'
> 
> And the all time best: Macomb Lawn and Snow or whatever. That was back 1500 pages or so. lol


You scared them away


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Lightningllc;1783147 said:


> Jim I like this forecast, No colors no snow SWEETxysportxysport


Kinda looks like a middle finger if you ask me. :laughing:


----------



## Lightningllc

Mark Oomkes;1783151 said:


> Kinda looks like a middle finger if you ask me. :laughing:


Heres what you mean


----------



## TheXpress2002

Mark Oomkes;1783141 said:


> PlowManFoster
> 
> BigBoyPlowin'
> 
> And the all time best: Macomb Lawn and Snow or whatever. That was back 1500 pages or so. lol


don't forget jetski


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Lightningllc;1783150 said:


> You scared them away


You're welcome.

Apparently I skeered Madsen away too. I thought we were buds.



TheXpress2002;1783156 said:


> don't forget jetski


Crap, how could I?


----------



## P&M Landscaping

Does anyone have any lead on a trailer? Looking for a multi-purpose trailer....


----------



## axl

Speaking of trailers keep an eye out for a 6.5 x 12' single axle Big Tex landscape trailer with circular tube top rail. Gate has modified vertical supports running where mower tires would run, and supports welded on top of tube rail at the front. Also had green touch extreme trimmer rack..... it was stolen last week. Was just a back up and the first trailer I ever bought.

Thanks


----------



## Lightningllc

axl;1783223 said:


> Speaking of trailers keep an eye out for a 6.5 x 12' single axle Big Tex landscape trailer with circular tube top rail. Gate has modified vertical supports running where mower tires would run, and supports welded on top of tube rail at the front. Also had green touch extreme trimmer rack..... it was stolen last week. Was just a back up and the first trailer I ever bought.
> 
> Thanks


My god ryan. First a truck now a trailer.


----------



## TheXpress2002

The professionals have hoisted WSW.

They have 6-10 with locally higher totals and note the north trend for even higher totals.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Overhyped.....


----------



## TheXpress2002

Mark Oomkes;1783271 said:


> Overhyped.....


you're just jealous your county is a purple color and not a bright magenta


----------



## terrapro

TheXpress2002;1783275 said:


> you're just jealous your county is a purple color and not a bright magenta


Or so far passed the color spectrum it is see through!


----------



## stanky

*todd mattsen*



TCLA;1783118 said:


> Here's what one of the professional meteorologists showed this morning at 6:15. They're showing areas over 10".
> 
> Not sure whats up with the triangular area smack dab in the middle of the cross-hair.
> 
> View attachment 134994


Hey Jim what happend to todd ?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

stanky;1783303 said:


> Hey Jim what happend to todd ?


I "spoke" with him last week or so, he said he's been very busy.


----------



## Lightningllc

The radar has all kinda pretty colors. Kinda like a skittle Commerical.


----------



## terrapro

I was going to share a youtube vid of a banned skittles taste the rainbow commercial but I decided that it is completely inappropriate lol
So you can just look it up if you want to.


----------



## stanky

Mark Oomkes;1783306 said:


> I "spoke" with him last week or so, he said he's been very busy.


thanks mark he always works with us and have'nt seen him all year, and his number is differant.


----------



## Lightningllc

What's everyone's thoughts on times and when is everyone heading out. This one is tricky and I think it's the worst timing storm of the whole winter.


----------



## caitlyncllc

Lightningllc;1783478 said:


> What's everyone's thoughts on times and when is everyone heading out. This one is tricky and I think it's the worst timing storm of the whole winter.


Get up at 2am to see what's happening. 
It's not gonna be done snowing till 5pm rush hour, so no sense in trying to make everything totally clear and wet till its done snowing. But better get on it quick when it is done so it can be cleaned up nice before it gets stupid cold again. Just plow with the storm and sleep on Thursday afternoon....


----------



## bln

Lightningllc;1783478 said:


> What's everyone's thoughts on times and when is everyone heading out. This one is tricky and I think it's the worst timing storm of the whole winter.


Pray the rain is out of here before it gets cold enough to turn to snow.


----------



## Lightningllc

bln;1783492 said:


> Pray the rain is out of here before it gets cold enough to turn to snow.


I was watching the futures on the radar map. Holy s**t it is forming a monster storm


----------



## rstan2010

Just keep commercials open as well as we can then hit residentials when it's all done around 5 hopefully. Gonna be a s**** mess.


----------



## terrapro

Lightningllc;1783494 said:


> I was watching the futures on the radar map. Holy s**t it is forming a monster storm


Oh yeah it is 0_o
Please be rain until 4am :waving:


----------



## FIREMEDIC2572

Transition to snow already in Shelby Twp.


----------



## firelwn82

It's still just a slight rain in Ortonville about 10 miles south of I-69. Everyone be safe and push gently. It's gonna be heavy crap snow no matter what accumulation we get. Slow and steady is the name of the winter/spring game.


----------



## firelwn82

Officially a dusting of snow on the un salted vehicle hoods in Ortonville. Still wet pavement on un-treated asphalt.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

About a 1/4" here in SE GR.

Time to salt some hoods.


----------



## Plow-jeff

Getting close to an inch in lansing


----------



## Green Glacier

1/4 "in chelsea


----------



## TheXpress2002

WSW expanded north because...

wait for it...

wait for it...

The system is tracking further north.


----------



## Greenstar lawn

Sleeting in Macomb County currently.


----------



## P&M Landscaping

Not a flake downriver yet.... I can see it coming!!!


----------



## Tscape

15". I took my ruler out of the truck. This is going to require a tape measure. We'll see.


----------



## TheXpress2002

Tscape;1783674 said:


> 15". I took my ruler out of the truck. This is going to require a tape measure. We'll see.


Will 8-12 make you feel better... Lol


----------



## TheXpress2002

http://www.spc.noaa.gov/products/md/md0176.html


----------



## Tscape

8 is what I have expected all along. 15 is what you said...and "God help us all" or something like that. So, I'll hold you to the 15 to illustrate my point.


----------



## TheXpress2002

Tscape;1783679 said:


> 8 is what I have expected all along. 15 is what you said...and "God help us all" or something like that. So, I'll hold you to the 15 to illustrate my point.


Believe me I can illustrate my point to Mike... It's what the data supported at that point of time so if you're going to give me s*** over four consecutive runs that show that 24 hours previous to a storm go right ahead.

I'm over it Mike so let it go. Good luck out there today and be safe


----------



## howey09

Roughly one inch in shelby twp. Opening commercials up in a couple hours


----------



## ProperLandscape

A few miles makes a huge difference......pushed 1.5" in Romeo and salted slush in Sterling Heights. Creeping up on an inch in Southfield now.


----------



## hosejockey4506

Omg snowmaggedan.


----------



## Lightningllc

Worst timing ever.


----------



## stanky

*White Gold*



TheXpress2002;1783675 said:


> Will 8-12 make you feel better... Lol


Just keep it coming Ryan, If its going to snow we might as well make it a money maker, and just think you can tell your kid's and grandkid's, That you plowed all winter of the snowiest winter in history !!! Let's break that record :salute:


----------



## newhere

How much down in brighton? Any eyes?


----------



## TGS Inc.

Lightningllc;1783686 said:


> Worst timing ever.


I disagree. I think its awesome. Perfection by opening time isn't possible. The snow didn't stop two minutes before the manager gets there. Snows all day, cycle through...Snow stops early evening (as opposed to the lingering, "bonus inch" that seems to have happened all year). Go out tonight early and clean it up... I like it. Or maybe I just need help. LOL


----------



## caitlyncllc

This is gonna be a long day.


----------



## stanky

*Brighton*



newhere;1783689 said:


> How much down in brighton? Any eyes?


My buddy works for the city he said about 2" right now, but coming heavy !!!


----------



## Lightningllc

newhere;1783689 said:


> How much down in brighton? Any eyes?


3" in Brighton. Heavy heavy snow


----------



## stanky

Thank you Justin!


----------



## cgrappler135

Got about an inch or so in Livonia. 6 & Inkster area!


----------



## MPM

3+ at my site in Waterford, and Justin is not kidding this stuff is heavy. Good luck and be safe out here!


----------



## terrapro

1 truck down...I'm not sure guys...this one might be it for me cause my other truck is already limping...
It was 4 " a couple hours ago by the way here in Howell.


----------



## stanky

terrapro;1783707 said:


> 1 truck down...I'm not sure guys...this one might be it for me cause my other truck is already limping...
> It was 4 " a couple hours ago by the way here in Howell.


it just took me 2.5 hours to go from south lyon to ford wayne on michigan ave. accidents everywhere,


----------



## Tscape

TheXpress2002;1783680 said:


> Believe me I can illustrate my point to Mike... It's what the data supported at that point of time so if you're going to give me s*** over four consecutive runs that show that 24 hours previous to a storm go right ahead.
> 
> I'm over it Mike so let it go. Good luck out there today and be safe


I am glad you are over it. I wouldn't want you to be carrying it around with you like a load of negative karma. It (my point) isn't meant to do that. So, you stipulate now that 15" isn't going to happen. The models supported it at that time, I understand. But I just talked you down by some 7" after all is said and done. Hey, everybody wins there! Now if what you read in the models ends up coming true, to some you are a hero. But to the majority of us out here you are just the bearer of bad news. And, we are always ready to plow until our weakest link breaks. Then we scramble, adapt, get the job done. I am just trying to make a case for some good old fashioned conservative forecasting, because like in a lot of other aspects of life, conservative is more often right. Nothin' personal in any of that.


----------



## terrapro

Just getting hammered here. Easy 8+ maybe 10+. This is the worst storm so far for sure.


----------



## caitlyncllc

Tscape;1783743 said:


> I am glad you are over it. I wouldn't want you to be carrying it around with you like a load of negative karma. It (my point) isn't meant to do that. So, you stipulate now that 15" isn't going to happen. The models supported it at that time, I understand. But I just talked you down by some 7" after all is said and done. Hey, everybody wins there! Now if what you read in the models ends up coming true, to some you are a hero. But to the majority of us out here you are just the bearer of bad news. And, we are always ready to plow until our weakest link breaks. Then we scramble, adapt, get the job done. I am just trying to make a case for some good old fashioned conservative forecasting, because like in a lot of other aspects of life, conservative is more often right. Nothin' personal in any of that.


Shut up already.


----------



## magnatrac

Just measured 8" in ortonville ,it can stop now !


----------



## Lightningllc

Tscape;1783743 said:


> I am glad you are over it. I wouldn't want you to be carrying it around with you like a load of negative karma. It (my point) isn't meant to do that. So, you stipulate now that 15" isn't going to happen. The models supported it at that time, I understand. But I just talked you down by some 7" after all is said and done. Hey, everybody wins there! Now if what you read in the models ends up coming true, to some you are a hero. But to the majority of us out here you are just the bearer of bad news. And, we are always ready to plow until our weakest link breaks. Then we scramble, adapt, get the job done. I am just trying to make a case for some good old fashioned conservative forecasting, because like in a lot of other aspects of life, conservative is more often right. Nothin' personal in any of that.


Seriously........


----------



## Tscape

I was done. I invite you to lighten up.


----------



## TheXpress2002

deformation band will now sit and spin over the top of us for the next 4 to 5 hours bringing rates of 1.5 inches an hour as the dry slot will stay to our south.


----------



## Tscape

Lightningllc;1783788 said:


> Seriously........


I was told not to talk to you by our moderator. Apparently you felt harassed. No worries here, friend.


----------



## Mike_PS

ok guys, agree or disagree with Ryan's forecasts., etc. but no need to "attack" one another or stir up trouble because of ones agreement, or disagreement, with it

again, thanks, we would appreciate it :waving:


----------



## Greenstar lawn

TheXpress2002;1783803 said:


> deformation band will now sit and spin over the top of us for the next 4 to 5 hours bringing rates of 1.5 inches an hour as the dry slot will stay to our south.


Hm I was always told spinners a winner but I guess not in this case lol


----------



## Tango

As always thanks for the heads up Express. 

99.9% of us appreciate all you do.


----------



## kg26

Yes, thank you express!


----------



## alpine627

Thanks Express you are my HERO


----------



## Sharpcut 1

Hows the cement pushing going??


----------



## wondo

So far 1 angle cylinder and 1 pump motor today. I hope this puts us over the record snowfall.


----------



## Tscape

5.5" in Brighton


----------



## alternative

Almost 4" in south/east Macomb county and still snowing hard


----------



## TGS Inc.

*Milan*

Anyone near Milan want to do some isleways for me? On Main St. Call my cell 313-999-6728

Thx.

Wayne


----------



## stanky

TheXpress2002;1783803 said:


> deformation band will now sit and spin over the top of us for the next 4 to 5 hours bringing rates of 1.5 inches an hour as the dry slot will stay to our south.


hi Ryan
what do you think snow and time wise in wayne down here at ford ?


----------



## terrapro

Stopped in for breakfast finally. This is on my garbage can, it seems there more on the ground though, must be all the blowing around that is happening now.


----------



## Lightningllc

Holy whiteout batman.


----------



## Tscape

Wow. Heavy wind in Pinckney.


----------



## terrapro

It dies down in a minute, not the wind but the snow. Looks like the radar is backing off. The places I did earlier din't even look like I touched them so I've already done the majority twice


----------



## Plow-jeff

Haven't measured but it's ******* heavy. I'm Gunna say 7-8, but I haven't gotten out of the truck. Thank you for the heads up ryan, news said 2 inches or less for me last night, glad I knew better!


----------



## axl

I've seen 3-4 in the Dearborn area so far


----------



## kg26

Heavy snow No doubt.


----------



## Caleb24

TheXpress2002;1783001 said:


> Update:
> 
> Ohio Border to I94: 6 - 10 inches
> 
> I94 to I96: 10 - 15 inches
> 
> I96 to M59: 6 - 10 inches
> 
> M59 to I69: 4 - 6 inches
> 
> This is based on the 0z and 6z runs of all models


I am measuring 6"-8" in the M-59 area, with extensive drifts forming. 
...and reforming. 
...and reforming.

At least the sun is peeking out now.

I have followed this thread for three seasons now and value your weather forecast predictions. Thank you Express.


----------



## kg26

Heavy snow No doubt.


----------



## Freshwater

Heavy snow and slippery underneath.


----------



## terrapro

Anyone done drives yet? Don't go off pavement is all I have to say! You will be sorry.


----------



## Tscape

Well, for the record, we got 7" in Pinckney.


----------



## grassmaster06

Ya everything is still so soft and muddy


----------



## grassmaster06

To bad we didn't break the record


----------



## Greenstar lawn

terrapro;1783998 said:


> Anyone done drives yet? Don't go off pavement is all I have to say! You will be sorry.


Yup found myself in some pine trees


----------



## wondo

Sunk through the black top in one of my drives don't a couple of you guys do asphalt?


----------



## Freshwater

wondo;1784017 said:


> Sunk through the black top in one of my drives don't a couple of you guys do asphalt?


I've noticed I've been tearing the lots up more than usual.  Wonder if the thaw had something to do with it.


----------



## wondo

Freshwater;1784043 said:


> I've noticed I've been tearing the lots up more than usual. Wonder if the thaw had something to do with it.


It has been such a cold winter with deep frost any issues with settling or base washing out are going to be real nasty as everything melts.


----------



## stanky

*3-12-14 snow event*

parking the loaders tonight its been a long day !


----------



## grassmaster06

Looks good stanky


----------



## svc turf

Worst push of the year by far. It was so icy the skid wouldn't even move. Also was the first time ever I felt the need to use tow/haul mode on the truck. 

Xpress was dead on we got about 8.5 in White lake on M59


----------



## CTC58

Thank you Xpress, you Definetly have my vote for weatherman of the year! So are we looking at the same thing next Tuesday - Wednesday?


----------



## terrapro

CTC58;1784131 said:


> Thank you Xpress, you Definetly have my vote for weatherman of the year! So are we looking at the same thing next Tuesday - Wednesday?


What who said same thing?!?!?!?!?! I don't want that **** like not for a few years atleast!


----------



## caitlyncllc

CTC58;1784131 said:


> Thank you Xpress, you Definetly have my vote for weatherman of the year! So are we looking at the same thing next Tuesday - Wednesday?


Tell me your joking... i dont need to break any record. I can be done with snow. 
(Sigh) 17 hours today. 2 hydraulic lines and a bottle of diesel 911. back at it at 3am for clean up.


----------



## Boomer123

Man today was the day for complainers. Clients calling at 2:30 in the afternoon "Hey you haven't plowed by driveway yet." My response to all of them " You are aware that the snow didn't stop till 2 right."


----------



## First Responder

terrapro;1783998 said:


> Anyone done drives yet? Don't go off pavement is all I have to say! You will be sorry.


Ya, did a few "lawn jobs" today with the the atv.....oops.....


----------



## CTC58

caitlyncllc;1784141 said:


> Tell me your joking... i dont need to break any record. I can be done with snow.
> (Sigh) 17 hours today. 2 hydraulic lines and a bottle of diesel 911. back at it at 3am for clean up.


Of course I'm kidding . I'm heading to Miami on Sunday so I hope this was it other then a possible salting or two.


----------



## Lightningllc

Salt is kinda working. Hope for more saltings.


----------



## cuttingedge13

Lightningllc;1784226 said:


> Salt is kinda working. Hope for more saltings.


Salts working as well as the plow is where the cars were parked today. I felt like I was driving a Zamboni on some of the concrete lots.


----------



## FIREMEDIC2572

At least it was sunny till 7:30..


----------



## P&M Landscaping

cuttingedge13;1784255 said:


> Salts working as well as the plow is where the cars were parked today. I felt like I was driving a Zamboni on some of the concrete lots.


Just another reason to dislike day storms! Everything gets so packed down


----------



## grassmaster06

Salt isnot working to well ,its getting cold out


----------



## Lightningllc

I thought I was seeing things but I pushed up my piles and they were steaming. Wtf


----------



## Freshwater

Lightningllc;1784350 said:


> I thought I was seeing things but I pushed up my piles and they were steaming. Wtf


I saw spots of ice on the road doing the same thing. Made me stop for a nap.


----------



## kg26

I hear we are getting more snow next week.


----------



## flykelley

terrapro;1784138 said:


> What who said same thing?!?!?!?!?! I don't want that **** like not for a few years atleast!


Xpress just make it STOP, Im thinking we all would be good if this is the last push for the year. This is just plain crazy. I need to see some sun and 50 degree's soon.:angry:

Mike


----------



## caitlyncllc

Lightningllc;1784350 said:


> I thought I was seeing things but I pushed up my piles and they were steaming. Wtf


Come on, man. Nobody wants to hear about your steaming piles!! Bah hah hah.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Lightningllc;1784350 said:


> I thought I was seeing things but I pushed up my piles and they were steaming. Wtf


You really don't need to publicly share all your personal info. :laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## redskinsfan34

Well just for the record or if anyone is keeping score at home. 7" in Dexter.
7.5" in Chelsea. 8" in Ypsi. And the big winner on my route is...................................... 8.75" in Unadilla. Please tell me no more pushes this year.


----------



## Bigrd1

I know how most of you feel but i'd like to see the 3" to break the record. why not go out with a bang. I thank you express for all the effort you put in helping your fellow plowers out.


----------



## stanky

*Record*

Is that what we are short 3", wow so close, i sure hope we beat the the record !!!!! ussmileyflag


----------



## terrapro

stanky;1784421 said:


> Is that what we are short 3", wow so close, i sure hope we beat the the record !!!!! ussmileyflag


Depends on where you are I guess. Says AA already did along with a few others.
http://www.freep.com/article/201403...ion_ref_map={"656198637750048":"artsharetop"}


----------



## stanky

I didn't know that ! thank you , Cole


----------



## stanky

grassmaster06;1784067 said:


> Looks good stanky


Thank you Grassmaster !:salute:


----------



## terrapro

I swear Howell has consistently been colder then everywhere else wtf is up with that? Lansing 7, Flint 4, AA 4 and Brighton 2 are all above freezing and Howell oh -2, wth it's been like this all season, tired of it!


----------



## stanky

*express*

I think we should all chip in and send express ( Ryan ) to florida for a week, what do you all think, it wouldn't be that much ! i think it's a fitting thing to do for all his hard work !!!!


----------



## First Responder

stanky;1784438 said:


> I think we should all chip in and send express ( Ryan ) to florida for a week, what do you all think, it wouldn't be that much ! i think it's a fitting thing to do for all his hard work !!!!


Count me in!


----------



## stanky

*Express2002*

Ok i'll Talk to Mike Bedell and see if he will handle the money, Hey mike are you out there ?


----------



## redskinsfan34

stanky;1784438 said:


> I think we should all chip in and send express ( Ryan ) to florida for a week, what do you all think, it wouldn't be that much ! i think it's a fitting thing to do for all his hard work !!!!


I think I'm not charging enough! payup


----------



## Bedell Mgmt.

stanky;1784448 said:


> Ok i'll Talk to Mike Bedell and see if he will handle the money, Hey mike are you out there ?


:laughing: sorry i was catching up on my beauty sleep .


----------



## stanky

Mike do you want me to let you sleep and call me when you wake up ?


248-982-7615


----------



## sefh

flykelley;1784365 said:


> Xpress just make it STOP, Im thinking we all would be good if this is the last push for the year. This is just plain crazy. I need to see some sun and 50 degree's soon.:angry:
> 
> Mike


I told the wife this morning, I'm ready to start smelling the cut grass.


----------



## moosey

sefh;1784465 said:


> I told the wife this morning, I'm ready to start smelling the cut grass.


Your not the only one that wants to smell the fresh cut grass.


----------



## MPM

stanky;1784438 said:


> I think we should all chip in and send express ( Ryan ) to florida for a week, what do you all think, it wouldn't be that much ! i think it's a fitting thing to do for all his hard work !!!!


Im in on that as well! Let me know


----------



## Lightningllc

moosey;1784498 said:


> Your not the only one that wants to smell the fresh cut grass.


Yankee candle sell lawn mower.

Smells like grass. We have 3 in the office


----------



## First Responder

Lightningllc;1784506 said:


> Yankee candle sell lawn mower.
> 
> Smells like grass. We have 3 in the office


I wonder if Yankee candle makes a "Uni-Dig" fragrance.


----------



## grassmaster06

Uni dig lol


----------



## Lightningllc

First Responder;1784520 said:


> I wonder if Yankee candle makes a "Uni-Dig" fragrance.


I have the 2x4, riding mower, first down,


----------



## terrapro

What would a snow candle smell like?


----------



## Lightningllc

terrapro;1784560 said:


> What would a snow candle smell like?


Death and money.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Lightningllc;1784506 said:


> Yankee candle sell lawn mower.
> 
> Smells like grass. We have 3 in the office


Never would have you pegged for that kinda fella. Scented candles and all that.

Not sure, between the 4", the steaming piles and now scented candles, my opinion of you is changing. :laughing:  :laughing:


----------



## First Responder

terrapro;1784560 said:


> What would a snow candle smell like?


Hmmmm...coffee, gas, and hydraulic fluid


----------



## Green Glacier

WTH is on the RADAR ?


----------



## procut

Green Glacier;1784683 said:


> WTH is on the RADAR ?


Nothing to worry about. It's right over me now and not a single flake is falling. Just had the 6:00 news on and the guy said it won't reach the ground.


----------



## Plow-jeff

Nothings making it to the ground that's on radar in lansing. Virga


----------



## Green Glacier

procut;1784686 said:


> Nothing to worry about. It's right over me now and not a single flake is falling. Just had the 6:00 news on and the guy said it won't reach the ground.


Thank God for that


----------



## Green Glacier

Any of you guy's running VXT's and geting snow and ice in the head
causing it not to set flat ?


----------



## Do It All Do It Right

caitlyncllc;1784370 said:


> Come on, man. Nobody wants to hear about your steaming piles!! Bah hah hah.


I was moving some snow and liquid water at the bottom of it. It's plausible the water or snow being warmer than the air steaming to the cold.


----------



## newhere

It was 50 degrees out the day before. The rain water and the ground was warm. 10" of snow was acting like a thick blanket on the ground when the temps fell fast. Now you peel the snow off the ground and that cold air hits ground and water that is still 30-40 degrees and it's -9 out. That's why piles were steaming and the lots were all fog after getting plowed. Not plausible, it's the facts. Basic science.


----------



## bln

newhere;1784738 said:


> It was 50 degrees out the day before. The rain water and the ground was warm. 10" of snow was acting like a thick blanket on the ground when the temps fell fast. Now you peel the snow off the ground and that cold air hits ground and water that is still 30-40 degrees and it's -9 out. That's why piles were steaming and the lots were all fog after getting plowed. Not plausible, it's the facts. Basic science.


So nice to see Bill Nye the science guy checking in.


----------



## Lightningllc

Mark Oomkes;1784577 said:


> Never would have you pegged for that kinda fella. Scented candles and all that.
> 
> Not sure, between the 4", the steaming piles and now scented candles, my opinion of you is changing. :laughing:  :laughing:


Well Mark, I'm just a weird kinda guy and what can I say I like the smell of candles, the snow was steaming I swear.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

newhere;1784738 said:


> It was 50 degrees out the day before. The rain water and the ground was warm. 10" of snow was acting like a thick blanket on the ground when the temps fell fast. Now you peel the snow off the ground and that cold air hits ground and water that is still 30-40 degrees and it's -9 out. That's why piles were steaming and the lots were all fog after getting plowed. Not plausible, it's the facts. Basic science.


That took all the fun out of this conversation.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Lightningllc;1784770 said:


> Well Mark, I'm just a weird kinda guy and what can I say I like the smell of candles, the snow was steaming I swear.


My fallback gift for my wife is a Yankee Candle. We have a shelf full of them. And 3 in the office. Lol

Their last 50% off sale we ended up with 6 more.


----------



## Bedell Mgmt.

moving on from the fun of science and/or candles... 

stanky and myself snagged some lunch at L Georges in Farmington Hills today and both agreed it would be great to have some of you join us when we do it next week.

I hope to see some of you there on Tuesday around noon


----------



## terrapro

Bedell Mgmt.;1784794 said:


> moving on from the fun of science and/or candles...
> 
> stanky and myself snagged some lunch at L Georges in Farmington Hills today and both agreed it would be great to have some of you join us when we do it next week.
> 
> I hope to see some of you there on Tuesday around noon


Isn't it snowing Tuesday? But I might be in!


----------



## Bedell Mgmt.

terrapro;1784808 said:


> Isn't it snowing Tuesday? But I might be in!


We shall see.....it would be good to put a face to a name


----------



## Lightningllc

Thought these clouds were pretty sweet today, According to Ryan these are punch clouds.

I thought mark was trying to send something our wayxysport


----------



## terrapro

woah that is crazy! Can't say I have ever seen some like that.


----------



## caitlyncllc

1.1 inches away from the record. I'll take it in saltings please.

http://www.mlive.com/news/flint/index.ssf/2014/03/here_is_why_flint_will_definit.html

And with all the technology in the world today, why are fuel station computers so slow? I can check my email, send my dad an ecard for his birthday AND watch a video on how to deliver a baby while waiting for the machine to validate my debit card....


----------



## flykelley

Lightningllc;1784870 said:


> Thought these clouds were pretty sweet today, According to Ryan these are punch clouds.
> 
> I thought mark was trying to send something our wayxysport


 Is that South Oakland County Airport? Looks like it to me.

Mike


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Lightningllc;1784870 said:


> Thought these clouds were pretty sweet today, According to Ryan these are punch clouds.
> 
> I thought mark was trying to send something our wayxysport


I was, it didn't work out.

Those are totally cool, never seen anything like that.


----------



## Do It All Do It Right

terrapro;1784808 said:


> Isn't it snowing Tuesday? But I might be in!


Is that the one o grand river and sinocola?


----------



## terrapro

LOL the weather channel is so funny sometimes. Under the forecast temp for today it says "Much warmer then yesterday!"


----------



## Bedell Mgmt.

Do It All Do It Right;1785104 said:


> Is that the one o grand river and sinocola?


Yes sir!


----------



## stanky

*Candles*



Mark Oomkes;1784784 said:


> My fallback gift for my wife is a Yankee Candle. We have a shelf full of them. And 3 in the office. Lol
> 
> Their last 50% off sale we ended up with 6 more.


Hey there's nothing wrong with candles, remember when you first started dateing your wife and you had to let a little GAS out you got up lite some nice strong scented candles and let it go  and now their are worst than we are.
SO YOU HAVE TO LOVE THOSE CANDLES !!!! little did we know but they knew what we were doing all the time, and in their sick little mind's they thought it was CUTE. :laughing:


----------



## stanky

Lightningllc;1784870 said:


> Thought these clouds were pretty sweet today, According to Ryan these are punch clouds.
> 
> I thought mark was trying to send something our wayxysport


Hi Justin
Those are some nice pictures is that the N.H. airport ?


----------



## eatonpaving

*lights*

if you have a burned out light on your plow truck don't go into farmington hills 350.00


----------



## Mark Oomkes

stanky;1785162 said:


> Hey there's nothing wrong with candles, remember when you first started dateing your wife and you had to let a little GAS out you got up lite some nice strong scented candles and let it go  and now their are worst than we are.
> SO YOU HAVE TO LOVE THOSE CANDLES !!!! little did we know but they knew what we were doing all the time, and in their sick little mind's they thought it was CUTE. :laughing:


:laughing::laughing:


----------



## Mark Oomkes

eatonpaving;1785173 said:


> if you have a burned out light on your plow truck don't go into farmington hills 350.00


It's all about safety.  :crying: payup


----------



## stanky

eatonpaving;1785173 said:


> if you have a burned out light on your plow truck don't go into farmington hills 350.00


I know they are really tough there !!!


----------



## Freshwater

So one of my contracts changed ownership. The new owner has his own guy, which is fine. I plowed this storm without knowing anything about it. The new owner paid me cash so I didn't get xxxxxxx. Were also almost done this year anyway. Wouldn't the new owner essentially be buying any service contracts with the sale? If this was mid season I might be mad.


----------



## Lightningllc

flykelley;1785047 said:


> Is that South Oakland County Airport? Looks like it to me.
> 
> Mike


Yes, Very tough plow with all the grass


----------



## Lightningllc

Freshwater;1785215 said:


> So one of my contracts changed ownership. The new owner has his own guy, which is fine. I plowed this storm without knowing anything about it. The new owner paid me cash so I didn't get xxxxxxx. Were also almost done this year anyway. Wouldn't the new owner essentially be buying any service contracts with the sale? If this was mid season I might be mad.


Can be a sticky issue, Old owner should have notified you and you should of worked it out with new owner, Be careful the old owner might not pay now.


----------



## Freshwater

Lightningllc;1785238 said:


> Can be a sticky issue, Old owner should have notified you and you should of worked it out with new owner, Be careful the old owner might not pay now.


Lightning new guy paid so no worries there. Thank god, and its a small account so it wouldn't have killed me. I'm gonna call the old owner though. Now this issue is on my radar. I'm more concerned about future years. Filling a spot mid year or a seasonal payment contract. If a change of ownership voids my contract it really doesn't help if I add wording to future contracts.


----------



## flykelley

Lightningllc;1785237 said:


> Yes, Very tough plow with all the grass


I have landed there a few time's, wish they would make the runways longer.

Mike


----------



## Mark Oomkes

I heard from a reputable source that Madsen has declared winter officially *OVER.*

He's in his speedo in the front yard drinking his PBR. Or Schlitz.


----------



## newhere

I'm thinking about pulling off plows right now. I'm calling it over.


----------



## stanky

Mark Oomkes;1785310 said:


> I heard from a reputable source that Madsen has declared winter officially *OVER.*
> 
> He's in his speedo in the front yard drinking his PBR. Or Schlitz.


Oh my God say it ain't so !!! come on man the visual .


----------



## Lightningllc

Mark Oomkes;1785310 said:


> I heard from a reputable source that Madsen has declared winter officially *OVER.*
> 
> He's in his speedo in the front yard drinking his PBR. Or Schlitz.


Todd in his undies drinking. All I can think of is national lampoons.


----------



## Freshwater

50 degrees. Drinking a blue. This is nice.


----------



## Superior L & L

Freshwater;1785364 said:


> 50 degrees. Drinking a blue. This is nice.


Blue light ! For me!!
Now that everything is melting I've got to shovel 4 months of dog crap !


----------



## Freshwater

Superior L & L;1785396 said:


> Blue light ! For me!!
> Now that everything is melting I've got to shovel 4 months of dog crap !


Ha ha! Blue light is great too. After this winter I won't mind any kind of clean up.


----------



## terrapro

Ranger IPA for me


----------



## Strictly Snow

Angry Orchard and Pita Pizza here


----------



## Lightningllc

Superior L & L;1785396 said:


> Blue light ! For me!!
> Now that everything is melting I've got to shovel 4 months of dog crap !


My deck looks like a dog kennel what a fricken mess.

Orange shandy for me or lemon shandy.


----------



## Strictly Snow

Superior L & L;1785396 said:


> Blue light ! For me!!
> Now that everything is melting I've got to shovel 4 months of dog crap !


I have the same problem. I think this spring I will hire someone to come do it for me


----------



## zags

I hope it's over. Tomorrow I'm replacing the leaking power steering pump and the balky alternator on the truck. Also need to to change the seal on the leaky angle ram on the plow. The rainbows in the water on my driveway are embarrassing. Tough winter on the equipment. It needs a little TLC. and a Sierra Nevada Torpedo


----------



## terrapro

Pretty sure if it gets below freezing some salting is going to need to be done. There was runoff everywhere when I drove through some sites, even some walks were soaked :/


----------



## boss75

Superior L & L;1785396 said:


> Blue light ! For me!!
> Now that everything is melting I've got to shovel 4 months of dog crap !


Trick is to stay with it all winter, little pick ups are a lot easier than one big load.


----------



## bdryer

PBR's, and a ribeye on the grill. Cheers!


----------



## stanky

*Ribeye 1.5 " thick*

Now that sounds real good !!!!!


----------



## Mark Oomkes

stanky;1785339 said:


> Oh my God say it ain't so !!! come on man the visual .





Lightningllc;1785342 said:


> Todd in his undies drinking. All I can think of is national lampoons.


Yes indeed. Very disturbing visuals. I'd like to pour acid in my eyes but that won't remove the mental images.


----------



## Lightningllc

I don't know about you guys but it feels weird not working every other day, this winter finally showing the end


----------



## Lightningllc

Mark Oomkes;1785652 said:


> Yes indeed. Very disturbing visuals. I'd like to pour acid in my eyes but that won't remove the mental images.


Ouch those must be some bad images.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Lightningllc;1785653 said:


> I don't know about you guys but it feels weird not working every other day, this winter finally showing the end


I have tons to do, but am having a hard time motivating myself to do it after working who knows how many hours per week for the last 3 months.


----------



## Lightningllc

Mark Oomkes;1785667 said:


> I have tons to do, but am having a hard time motivating myself to do it after working who knows how many hours per week for the last 3 months.


I need to start a bonfire under my a**. I have no motivation and no drive to do anything. I think I need to take the family on a 2 week vacation and hit the reset button. This winter has 100% put me over the edge.


----------



## procut

Thank God I'm not the only one, lol. I think everyone's pretty burned out, this winter has been tough on everyone in the industry.


----------



## redskinsfan34

bdryer;1785495 said:


> PBR's, and a ribeye on the grill. Cheers!


Man that sounds good. I had a few budweisers yesterday but it was too windy to enjoy a fine Dominican cigar. Guess there'll be plenty of time for that.


----------



## Freshwater

redskinsfan34;1785692 said:


> Man that sounds good. I had a few budweisers yesterday but it was too windy to enjoy a fine Dominican cigar. Guess there'll be plenty of time for that.


I didn't even think of a cigar. that's a great idea.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Lightningllc;1785686 said:


> I need to start a bonfire under my a**. I have no motivation and no drive to do anything. I think I need to take the family on a 2 week vacation and hit the reset button. This winter has 100% put me over the edge.


You deserve it brother. Go for it.


----------



## terrapro

Lightningllc;1785686 said:


> I need to start a bonfire under my a**. I have no motivation and no drive to do anything. I think I need to take the family on a 2 week vacation and hit the reset button. This winter has 100% put me over the edge.





Mark Oomkes;1785718 said:


> You deserve it brother. Go for it.


I agree with Mark


----------



## caitlyncllc

bdryer;1785495 said:


> PBR's, and a ribeye on the grill. Cheers!


I will buy the beer, you bring the steaks. When you coming over?


----------



## axl

Lightningllc;1785686 said:


> I need to start a bonfire under my a**. I have no motivation and no drive to do anything. I think I need to take the family on a 2 week vacation and hit the reset button. This winter has 100% put me over the edge.


By family I'm assuming you mean the plowsite family!.... "My bags are packed, I'm ready to go where we goin!"~Wild Bill (green mile) lol


----------



## Lightningllc

axl;1785763 said:


> By family I'm assuming you mean the plowsite family!.... "My bags are packed, I'm ready to go where we goin!"~Wild Bill (green mile) lol


Ryan, if you like Disney, Epcot, universal studios, sea world. You can hop in the rv.


----------



## axl

Lightningllc;1785768 said:


> Ryan, if you like Disney, Epcot, universal studios, sea world. You can hop in the rv.


Justin who doesn't like those things!


----------



## bdryer

caitlyncllc;1785755 said:


> I will buy the beer, you bring the steaks. When you coming over?


Deal! Delmonicos it is then!  Name the day, I'll be there...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

axl;1785850 said:


> Justin who doesn't like those things!


I like Sea World and Blizzard Beach, I never have to see Epcot, Magic Kingdom, etc again.

I found some ambition.

Shot off a couple hundred rounds of 5.56 and 9.


----------



## Lightningllc

Mark Oomkes;1785870 said:


> I like Sea World and Blizzard Beach, I never have to see Epcot, Magic Kingdom, etc again.
> 
> I found some ambition.
> 
> Shot off a couple hundred rounds of 5.56 and 9.


I need to get to the range or to the cottage I bought some large quantities of tannerite.


----------



## h2oking

Mark Oomkes;1785870 said:


> I like Sea World and Blizzard Beach, I never have to see Epcot, Magic Kingdom, etc again.
> 
> I found some ambition.
> 
> Shot off a couple hundred rounds of 5.56 and 9.


I shot my bow this afternoon, it was great.


----------



## Lightningllc

Shaken the salt shaker today. Frozen run off everywhere.


----------



## redskinsfan34

Ryan, any thoughts on Wednesday? Rain only?


----------



## 2FAST4U

Lightningllc;1786081 said:


> Shaken the salt shaker today. Frozen run off everywhere.


Yup came home from the supercross at 2am saw the run off and went out at 5. Felt good to throw salt.


----------



## TheXpress2002

redskinsfan34;1786390 said:


> Ryan, any thoughts on Wednesday? Rain only?


Don't think mid week is an issue.

Watching the weekend but nothing to jump on yet.


----------



## redskinsfan34

TheXpress2002;1786411 said:


> Don't think mid week is an issue.
> 
> Watching the weekend but nothing to jump on yet.


Thanks buddy.


----------



## TheXpress2002

System this weekend looks likely. Euro lays a swath of 3-5 inches of snow from M59 to I94. GFS is further north with a 1-3 area wide.

After this weekend winter is locked in for the remainder of the month. The extreme cold should be done but we will be very much below average temps wise with a very active pattern.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

TheXpress2002;1786411 said:


> Don't think mid week is an issue.
> 
> Watching the weekend but nothing to jump on yet.





TheXpress2002;1786789 said:


> System this weekend looks likely. Euro lays a swath of 3-5 inches of snow from M59 to I94. GFS is further north with a 1-3 area wide.
> 
> After this weekend winter is locked in for the remainder of the month. The extreme cold should be done but we will be very much below average temps wise with a very active pattern.


He's alive!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TheXpress2002

Mark Oomkes;1786803 said:


> He's alive!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


There was a doubt.....lol


----------



## TheXpress2002

Mark Oomkes;1786803 said:


> He's alive!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Don't worry your absolute favorite term in the world starts it's 4th cycle late week. +/- 2 Days

Oct 31
Dec 17
Feb 5
March 21


----------



## Mark Oomkes

TheXpress2002;1786847 said:


> There was a doubt.....lol


Thought maybe you and Madsen were enjoying each other's company on his front lawn in your Speedo's.



TheXpress2002;1786864 said:


> Don't worry your absolute favorite term in the world starts it's 4th cycle late week. +/- 2 Days
> 
> Oct 31
> Dec 17
> Feb 5
> March 21


Yeehaw


----------



## Bedell Mgmt.

As I mentioned last week, stanky and myself plan on eating lunch at L Georges in Farmington Hills tomorrow (Tuesday) around noon.

All of you are welcome to join us!


----------



## TheXpress2002

Well I have bad news......well below temperatures with a very active pattern will begin Friday.

I am concerned with a system Friday night as it rapidly strengthens as is moves across the mdwest. At this time several inches can be expected.

Another system will arrive Monday night Tuesday. Again several inches can be expected.

Models are suggesting next week temps will be 20-25 degrees below average. The final week of March and first week of April should be very very active.


----------



## BossPlowGuy04

Bedell Mgmt.;1786994 said:


> As I mentioned last week, stanky and myself plan on eating lunch at L Georges in Farmington Hills tomorrow (Tuesday) around noon.
> 
> All of you are welcome to join us!


I might be able to make it.


----------



## First Responder

TheXpress2002;1787171 said:


> Well I have bad news......well below temperatures with a very active pattern will begin Friday.
> 
> I am concerned with a system Friday night as it rapidly strengthens as is moves across the mdwest. At this time several inches can be expected.
> 
> Another system will arrive Monday night Tuesday. Again several inches can be expected.
> 
> Models are suggesting next week temps will be 20-25 degrees below average. The final week of March and first week of April should be very very active.


Thank you for the updates. I really can't thank you enough!!!!


----------



## brookline

TheXpress2002;1787171 said:


> Well I have bad news......well below temperatures with a very active pattern will begin Friday.
> 
> I am concerned with a system Friday night as it rapidly strengthens as is moves across the mdwest. At this time several inches can be expected.
> 
> Another system will arrive Monday night Tuesday. Again several inches can be expected.
> 
> Models are suggesting next week temps will be 20-25 degrees below average. The final week of March and first week of April should be very very active.


Sweet! Let's do this!


----------



## flykelley

TheXpress2002;1787171 said:


> Well I have bad news......well below temperatures with a very active pattern will begin Friday.
> 
> I am concerned with a system Friday night as it rapidly strengthens as is moves across the mdwest. At this time several inches can be expected.
> 
> Another system will arrive Monday night Tuesday. Again several inches can be expected.
> 
> Models are suggesting next week temps will be 20-25 degrees below average. The final week of March and first week of April should be very very active.


Just make it STOP. At this rate we won't be cutting grass until the end of May. I am just so over this cold weather, need to see some sunshine and temp well above 50. Going to be a very wet spring if we ever get to spring.

Mike


----------



## Freshwater

This is gonna make for an interesting garden show set up. Might have to tone it down a little bit this year.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

flykelley;1787487 said:


> Just make it STOP. At this rate we won't be cutting grass until the end of May. I am just so over this cold weather, need to see some sunshine and temp well above 50. Going to be a very wet spring if we ever get to spring.
> 
> Mike


Scrooge.....lol

No cutting til the end of May? PERFECT!


----------



## zags

I'm not so much worried about not cutting til May as I am about the water being really high up north for the opening of trout season. Might be fishing for worms this spring.


----------



## Lightningllc

We need a little more snow for the record, I sure hope it happens we have suffered this winter though so we disearve to aleast break it. 

I think the snow will melt fast, the ground was not froze under the snow so I think it will be a normal spring just with a bunch of frozen boulders from piles.


----------



## h2oking

I have a western 8.5' plow, all three hydraulic cylinders are leaking bad. Can the seals just be changed in those, or does the whole thing need to be replaced? Any advice would be appreciated.


----------



## hosejockey4506

h2oking;1787756 said:


> I have a western 8.5' plow, all three hydraulic cylinders are leaking bad. Can the seals just be changed in those, or does the whole thing need to be replaced? Any advice would be appreciated.


Yes they can be replaced but don't waste yoir time if they are pitted or scored.


----------



## Freshwater

Lightningllc;1787691 said:


> We need a little more snow for the record, I sure hope it happens we have suffered this winter though so we disearve to aleast break it.
> 
> I think the snow will melt fast, the ground was not froze under the snow so I think it will be a normal spring just with a bunch of frozen boulders from piles.


I agree, I think all the snow acted as an insulator. The ground is just sucking up the water. I'm starting to really want the record.


----------



## Freshwater

h2oking;1787756 said:


> I have a western 8.5' plow, all three hydraulic cylinders are leaking bad. Can the seals just be changed in those, or does the whole thing need to be replaced? Any advice would be appreciated.


I agree with hosejockey. Its easier to just replace the angle cylinders. The lift can be resealed and replace the ram.


----------



## Freshwater

Great lunch today guys. Very nice to meet all who came.


----------



## stanky

*Lunch at L. Georges*

From back left counter clock wise
Freshwater- Erin
stanky - mark
A&L - Andy
Bedell's - Mike
Exspress - Ryan
BLN- Brad

We had a good time it was nice to put a face with the name and just shoot the crap with each other and share our experiences , We need to do it more often. :salute:


----------



## Freshwater

stanky;1788043 said:


> From back left counter clock wise
> Freshwater- Erin
> stanky - mark
> A&L - Andy
> Bedell's - Mike
> Exspress - Ryan
> BLN- Brad
> 
> We had a good time it was nice to put a face with the name and just shoot the crap with each other and share our experiences , We need to do it more often. :salute:


I gotta do it. Erin is Aaron. Just one of those things. Ha Ha. No worries.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Second guy on the right looks kind of shady. 

Anybody lose their wallets? 

Did he have French toast for lunch?


----------



## Bedell Mgmt.

Freshwater;1788056 said:


> I gotta do it. Erin is Aaron. Just one of those things. Ha Ha. No worries.


:laughing:

It was good meeting you, sir.

It was a fun time indeed!

In other news, I noticed DTX has gotten on board for Friday... Looks like the record should fall wesport


----------



## jbiggert

Bedell Mgmt.;1788177 said:


> :laughing:
> 
> In other news, I noticed DTX has gotten on board for Friday... Looks like the record should fall wesport


DTX getting on board this early is a sure sign that it will rain..:laughing:


----------



## P&M Landscaping

I am still looking for an open trailer. 12-18 single or tandem if anyone has anything let me know


----------



## flykelley

Mark Oomkes;1787506 said:


> Scrooge.....lol
> 
> No cutting til the end of May? PERFECT!


 Im more than ready to cut grass. Guess Im getting to old for all this cold temps for so long. On a good note I can see some grass on the front lawn and about 1/2 of my deck. Above ground pool is still a big pile of white snow. Can't see the cover yet.

Mike


----------



## MPM

P&M Landscaping;1788399 said:


> I am still looking for an open trailer. 12-18 single or tandem if anyone has anything let me know


I can build you any open trailer you want. It can be as nice or cheap as you want. Let me know the length,width and weight you want to haul and ill get you a price.


----------



## Plow-jeff

I think this weekends snow will be north of us


----------



## cuttingedge13

MPM;1788719 said:


> I can build you any open trailer you want. It can be as nice or cheap as you want. Let me know the length,width and weight you want to haul and ill get you a price.


 8×18 deck over two 7k axles with a dove tail. I can wire it and do lights. I would like reinforced mesh ramps that I can drive both mowers and a skid steer up. I have the rims and tires for it.


----------



## gunsworth

I just checked with my magic 8 ball. We arent getting anymore snow this season.


----------



## redskinsfan34

gunsworth;1788821 said:


> I just checked with my magic 8 ball. We arent getting anymore snow this season.


I sure would like to believe that.


----------



## alternative

gunsworth;1788821 said:


> I just checked with my magic 8 ball. We arent getting anymore snow this season.


Maybe some wet slop Sat...but look at long range temps for next week on (Not-so) Accuweather = 60°☼


----------



## terrapro

You guys really don't think much of tonight into tomorrow?


----------



## grassmaster06

Rain to snow ,ijust don't know .its over ,maybe just a few messy events that rapidly melt.


----------



## alternative

Looks like a dusting tonight - maybe a half " north of Detroit. enuff to burn up some of my salt pile


----------



## redskinsfan34

NOAA has down graded Friday night To half an inch.


----------



## MPM

cuttingedge13;1788807 said:


> 8×18 deck over two 7k axles with a dove tail. I can wire it and do lights. I would like reinforced mesh ramps that I can drive both mowers and a skid steer up. I have the rims and tires for it.


Are the rims/tires 8 lug?


----------



## wondo

All this talk of grass I'm looking to pick up a 60" rider if anyone's thinking about selling some.


----------



## alternative

wondo;1789019 said:


> All this talk of grass I'm looking to pick up a 60" rider if anyone's thinking about selling some.


I have a 60 Bunton (2010) that im propably going to sell this spring... not sure how much yet, but its a super clean/nice rider 27hp kaw


----------



## cuttingedge13

MPM;1789015 said:


> Are the rims/tires 8 lug?


Yes sir load range E tires. Not sure price difference is but I would settle for 6k axles.


----------



## stanky

*The weather update*

Exspress do you have an update on friday& saturday ?


----------



## MPM

cuttingedge13;1789026 said:


> Yes sir load range E tires. Not sure price difference is but I would settle for 6k axles.


I will price out axles and steel tomorrow


----------



## Superior L & L

wondo;1789019 said:


> All this talk of grass I'm looking to pick up a 60" rider if anyone's thinking about selling some.


I've got a couple of. Exmark 52" lazers with baggers. Probably looking for about $2400+\- each


----------



## MPM

Superior L & L;1789036 said:


> I've got a couple of. Exmark 52" lazers with baggers. Probably looking for about $2400+\- each


Got any pics?


----------



## 2FAST4U

Yea pics..


----------



## msm63

Yes Pics and more info please, you can email me to [email protected]


----------



## Do It All Do It Right

Freshwater;1788035 said:


> I agree with hosejockey. Its easier to just replace the angle cylinders. The lift can be resealed and replace the ram.


Are the shafts pitted? Rust can pit the plating on the rams and then eat up your seals. I if your smooth and shiny get a repair kit at angelos


----------



## Luther

Not seeing anyone else out yet. Some areas of Brighton are actually covered with a dusting.


----------



## Allor Outdoor

TCLA;1789163 said:


> Not seeing anyone else out yet. Some areas of Brighton are actually covered with a dusting.


Milford has a light dusting also


----------



## Luther

Lansing too.

Good morning Brian.


----------



## Allor Outdoor

TCLA;1789165 said:


> Lansing too.
> 
> Good morning Brian.


Good morning!
Is winter over yet?!?!?!?!?!


----------



## terrapro

I was just checked here and stuff is melted for the most part. Guess I should check in depth...


----------



## Green Glacier

Chelsea dry


----------



## Luther

AA was good too. 

No way is winter over yet...no matter what Defcon says lol.


----------



## alternative

Dry and 37° on eastside


----------



## 2FAST4U

alternative;1789172 said:


> Dry and 37° on eastside


Good up in Macomb too. 
Morning Sean


----------



## Mark Oomkes

TCLA;1789171 said:


> AA was good too.
> 
> No way is winter over yet...no matter what Defcon says lol.


He's drunk as usual.

Lots and lots of accidents up here.

Glad we started at 3.


----------



## terrapro

Yeah It was good until about an hour ago and I had to full app a few places, it's still lightly snowing. The rest were still good and the temp should be rising soon so whatever


----------



## hosejockey4506

So I'm guessing Fridays snow is a bust. ???


----------



## terrapro




----------



## Superior L & L

This is the only mower left. 27hp 60" deck. About 3200 hours with a full motor rebuild 800-/+ ago. Nice mower for the price $2700


----------



## redskinsfan34

Superior L & L;1789265 said:


> This is the only mower left. 27hp 60" deck. About 3200 hours with a full motor rebuild 800-/+ ago. Nice mower for the price $2700


Is that the dumping vac system or 3 bag?


----------



## Superior L & L

redskinsfan34;1789287 said:


> Is that the dumping vac system or 3 bag?


3 bag system


----------



## terrapro

Paul if he doesn't pick it up I'm looking for something also so keep me in mind. I was wanting a stander but beggers cant be choosers.


----------



## rjstone4

Anybody here work with pioneer season services!?!?


----------



## gunsworth

anyone do concrete? doing a bid for a customer who wanted pavers but thinking concrete would be cheaper and they werent fond of my price for pavers... small job, apron of drive and add 16x22' parking spot off of existing concrete drive. 15/coolidge area bham


----------



## Tscape

terrapro;1789300 said:


> Paul if he doesn't pick it up I'm looking for something also so keep me in mind. I was wanting a stander but beggers cant be choosers.


Cole, drop me an email. I may have something for you.


----------



## Tscape

gunsworth;1789427 said:


> anyone do concrete? doing a bid for a customer who wanted pavers but thinking concrete would be cheaper and they werent fond of my price for pavers... small job, apron of drive and add 16x22' parking spot off of existing concrete drive. 15/coolidge area bham


Try Chris at CSC Contracting (member here).


----------



## firelwn82

Has anyone heard of or worked for Davis Outdoor out of the Pontiac area? I'm asking because they contacted me in the fall about subbing for them. I turned them down but a buddy of mine took on some of there work. Now they owe him over 6 grand and they are 60 days past due of a 45 day payment contract. He's sent certified letters, next there will be a lean on his property.


----------



## Lightningllc

firelwn82;1789438 said:


> Has anyone heard of or worked for Davis Outdoor out of the Pontiac area? I'm asking because they contacted me in the fall about subbing for them. I turned them down but a buddy of mine took on some of there work. Now they owe him over 6 grand and they are 60 days past due of a 45 day payment contract. He's sent certified letters, next there will be a lean on his property.


I've seen them around, thought they were off child lake rd in Milford.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Lightningllc;1789440 said:


> I've seen them around, thought they were off child lake rd in Milford.


Get off plowsite man!


----------



## firelwn82

Lightningllc;1789440 said:


> I've seen them around, thought they were off child lake rd in Milford.


That might be where there shop is but when he contacted me he said he was out of Pontiac. Most of the sites that were to be subbed out were in Brighton, Milford, and Howell areas.


----------



## Lightningllc

Mark Oomkes;1789445 said:


> Get off plowsite man!


I have to do something when I'm drunk all day. What happens in vegas stays in vegas. Oh wait


----------



## Defcon 5

Lightningllc;1789467 said:


> I have to do something when I'm drunk all day. What happens in vegas stays in vegas. Oh wait


Me too...Life is Better when you have a few Beers..............:waving:


----------



## Bedell Mgmt.

Lightningllc;1789440 said:


> I've seen them around, thought they were off child lake rd in Milford.


I second this....


----------



## terrapro

firelwn82;1789449 said:


> That might be where there shop is but when he contacted me he said he was out of Pontiac. Most of the sites that were to be subbed out were in Brighton, Milford, and Howell areas.


Oh snap!? Who is it? Does he know me?


----------



## Freshwater

firelwn82;1789438 said:


> Has anyone heard of or worked for Davis Outdoor out of the Pontiac area? I'm asking because they contacted me in the fall about subbing for them. I turned them down but a buddy of mine took on some of there work. Now they owe him over 6 grand and they are 60 days past due of a 45 day payment contract. He's sent certified letters, next there will be a lean on his property.


This issue is an epidemic in this industry.


----------



## h2oking

firelwn82;1789438 said:


> Has anyone heard of or worked for Davis Outdoor out of the Pontiac area? I'm asking because they contacted me in the fall about subbing for them. I turned them down but a buddy of mine took on some of there work. Now they owe him over 6 grand and they are 60 days past due of a 45 day payment contract. He's sent certified letters, next there will be a lean on his property.


They are on childs lake rd in Milford just north of maple. I was told not to do any sub work for them


----------



## Lightningllc

Defcon 5;1789468 said:


> Me too...Life is Better when you have a few Beers..............:waving:


Oh I graduated to hard liquor on this trip, trying to reset my mind.


----------



## firelwn82

h2oking;1789508 said:


> They are on childs lake rd in Milford just north of maple. I was told not to do any sub work for them


Ah wonderful. This clown has met his match. Anyone who has been shafted by this crook I would like to know who and how much you we're take. For please.


----------



## h2oking

firelwn82;1789515 said:


> Ah wonderful. This clown has met his match. Anyone who has been shafted by this crook I would like to know who and how much you we're take. For please.


I've never personally subbed for them, I know a guy who subbed for them and brilar last season. It took so long for him to get his money from both that he won't work as a sub anymore


----------



## Luther

This guy is right around the corner from us. Never heard of him though.

I hope you guys that worked for him get paid.

Dog him hard until you do.


----------



## bln

Freshwater;1789505 said:


> This issue is an epidemic in this industry.


Not one you have experienced this season


----------



## Freshwater

bln;1789532 said:


> Not one you have experienced this season


no you've been great to work with brad. I still would be very hesitant to sub off a cold call. If you remember I told you no at first too. my gut told me to say yes. I think the fact that you were on plow site made a difference. Guys on this site have turned out to be great guys. You just really have to do your home work.


----------



## Lightningllc

Freshwater;1789551 said:


> no you've been great to work with brad. I still would be very hesitant to sub off a cold call. If you remember I told you no at first too. my gut told me to say yes. I think the fact that you were on plow site made a difference. Guys on this site have turned out to be great guys. You just really have to do your home work.


Teamwork that is what this is all about.


----------



## hosejockey4506

I got burned from a guy in Brighton this yearhe claims it's the customer not paying but as far as I'm concerned if you sign someone up as a subcontractor you're responsible for paying


----------



## terrapro

hosejockey4506;1789578 said:


> I got burned from a guy in Brighton this yearhe claims it's the customer not paying but as far as I'm concerned if you sign someone up as a subcontractor you're responsible for paying


No excuse, hes suppose to pay you no matter. Granted ive been tight sometimes paying subs the last couple years but everyones paid up!


----------



## P&M Landscaping

firelwn82;1789438 said:


> Has anyone heard of or worked for Davis Outdoor out of the Pontiac area? I'm asking because they contacted me in the fall about subbing for them. I turned them down but a buddy of mine took on some of there work. Now they owe him over 6 grand and they are 60 days past due of a 45 day payment contract. He's sent certified letters, next there will be a lean on his property.


I did two sites for them for a family favor. They are extremely slow payers saying they have not been paid blah blah blah, I think I got the last of my snow money last July or August. I called them every day and eventually it came.


----------



## Freshwater

Lightningllc;1789573 said:


> Teamwork that is what this is all about.


Agreed. Team work and communication thats the key. Doesn't matter how big or small the company, we all ride the money yo yo. Money gets tight, checks come late right after you bought a machine that you had to have and couldn't pass up the deal (happened to me). We all spend a ton to operate. Work together make sure the bills are getting paid on both sides and thing will work out.


----------



## stanky

You deserve it Justin


----------



## stanky

I'm sorry Justin , i fixed it.


----------



## stanky

wow he live's glad to see some action out of you DEFCON 5 , Missed you buddy


----------



## Lightningllc

stanky;1789833 said:


> You deserve it Justin


Heading home today, a week of 70-80 degree temps and real sunshine.

I'm ready for summer.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Lightningllc;1789859 said:


> Heading home today, a week of 70-80 degree temps and real sunshine.
> 
> I'm ready for summer.


Bah humbug.

Although, I am slightly disturbed at some of the recent pics I have received.

Pretty sure I would rather have seen more of the opposite sex.


----------



## Lightningllc

Mark Oomkes;1789863 said:


> Bah humbug.
> 
> Although, I am slightly disturbed at some of the recent pics I have received.
> 
> Pretty sure I would rather have seen more of the opposite sex.


Mark, sorry it's all in fun just for you. I knew you would love the fat guy in a bikini.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

I had nightmares last night. Woke up in a cold sweat thinking it was Madsen.


----------



## firelwn82

P&M Landscaping;1789591 said:


> I did two sites for them for a family favor. They are extremely slow payers saying they have not been paid blah blah blah, I think I got the last of my snow money last July or August. I called them every day and eventually it came.


If that's the case they won't have equipment to work with this summer. The lien will put a fire under there ass's. Why can't people just do what's right??


----------



## eatonpaving

*two stage blower*

new first of February, bought two quads quads plows so i dont need this anymore.....650.00 9 hp brigs 6 forward gears 2 reverse gears...shoots the snow about 35 feet....call or text 1734-674-5822


----------



## terrapro

Is that a sword or something mounted on the front, the black thing?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

terrapro;1789944 said:


> Is that a sword or something mounted on the front, the black thing?


Pretty sure that one of the pics Justin sent me showed a guy with a sword and wearing a thong.

At least I hope it was a sword. :laughing:

That's why I had nightmares.

No, it's a clogged blower cleaner outer thingie instead of losing fingers or an arm if one is too stupid to not wait for the auger to stop.


----------



## caitlyncllc

terrapro;1789944 said:


> Is that a sword or something mounted on the front, the black thing?


Thats fo the walkk crew workin in da hood.


----------



## terrapro

Mark Oomkes;1789946 said:


> Pretty sure that one of the pics Justin sent me showed a guy with a sword and wearing a thong.
> 
> At least I hope it was a sword. :laughing:
> 
> That's why I had nightmares.
> 
> No, it's a clogged blower cleaner outer thingie instead of losing fingers or an arm if one is too stupid to not wait for the auger to stop.


LOL yikes 

Yeah I figured that's what it was. I've just never actually seen nice new shiny equipment before...I'm to broke to have that priveledge lol


----------



## eatonpaving

*snow*

ryan do you see anything for tuesday weather channel says a storm for tuesday.....


----------



## Lightningllc

Just landed in Detroit, where did all the snow go.


----------



## Freshwater

Lightningllc;1790006 said:


> Just landed in Detroit, where did all the snow go.


Its melted unbelievably fast.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Lightningllc;1790006 said:


> Just landed in Detroit, where did all the snow go.


Just wait til you get home. :laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## Lightningllc

Mark Oomkes;1790023 said:


> Just wait til you get home. :laughing::laughing::laughing:


There's still snow at my house. Just my luck.


----------



## TGS Inc.

Enjoying the snow falling up north! So nice to see it and not have to deal with it...


----------



## Lightningllc

Looks like ice in the am???


----------



## P&M Landscaping

Still sunny and hot here in st Pete


----------



## Defcon 5

Must be nice......All you Big Shooters going to Florida and Upnorth skiing while the rest of us sit here and wait for something to happen....:waving:


----------



## Luther

Junior members really shouldn't be critical of the big shooters that hang out here. 

You only have 5 posts for Gods sake! 


They are very successful business men who have expendable income buring holes in their deep pockets. Junior members should be quiet and continue to work hard so these executives can travel to destinations you can only dream of.


----------



## Defcon 5

TCLA;1790240 said:


> Junior members really shouldn't be critical of the big shooters that hang out here.
> 
> You only have 5 posts for Gods sake!
> 
> They are very successful business men who have expendable income buring holes in their deep pockets. Junior members should be quiet and continue to work hard so these executives can travel to destinations you can only dream of.


:laughing:......I might be Junior in posts....But, I'm senior in age....

So..A Big Shooter such as yourself must take Alot of time off in the winter...:whistling:

I was thinking aboot working for you.......But after that response I'm thinking NOT


----------



## Luther

I am not so lucky...I am like you. Just a schlep that works for the man.

Don't make waves and be very appreciative that you have a job.


----------



## terrapro

Oh no...this is really happening lol


----------



## Luther

Defcon 5;1790248 said:


> :laughing:......I might be Junior in posts....But, I'm senior in age....


There your problem right there. Nobody wants an old man on their staff. You're a huge liability. :laughing:


----------



## Lightningllc

Defcon 5;1790225 said:


> Must be nice......All you Big Shooters going to Florida and Upnorth skiing while the rest of us sit here and wait for something to happen....:waving:


Your a big shooter and if you quit drinking so much you could afford a trip to Mexico, lol.

I've learned one thing from this spur of the moment trip. Family comes first from now on, work will be there.


----------



## stanky

*Amen*

Justin you just figured it out , thank god your young, Money don't mean crap that hug and that kiss is awesome and thats what we really are working for! It's to late for me, I missed all that!! working all over the country spending more time on airplanes and hotel rooms than at home with my family !! I was was looking for the good times when i had them at home all the time ! enjoy your family now !!!

I'm not preaching, Just proud of you !!!


----------



## Lightningllc

stanky;1790289 said:


> Justin you just figured it out , thank god your young, Money don't mean crap that hug and that kiss is awesome and thats what we really are working for! It's to late for me, I missed all that!! working all over the country spending more time on airplanes and hotel rooms than at home with my family !! I was was looking for the good times when i had them at home all the time ! enjoy your family now !!!
> 
> I'm not preaching, Just proud of you !!!


Thanks Mark,

I think working 16-17 hrs a day 6 days a week is not the right thing to do. I regret not spending time with my kids, after my son passed away I keep kicking myself for working so much.


----------



## stanky

*but your young*

Your young Justin you have caught it in time, so no need to have any regrets ! Just LOVE them. :salute:


----------



## Defcon 5

TCLA;1790260 said:


> There your problem right there. Nobody wants an old man on their staff. You're a huge liability. :laughing:


Not as Old As You......


----------



## Defcon 5

Lightningllc;1790272 said:


> Your a big shooter and if you quit drinking so much you could afford a trip to Mexico, lol.
> 
> I've learned one thing from this spur of the moment trip. Family comes first from now on, work will be there.


You are right sir......Family is first....:salute:

If anyone deserved to get out of Dodge for a while it was you.....


----------



## stanky

Hey is it going snow anymore ?


----------



## RMGLawn

stanky;1790388 said:


> Hey is it going snow anymore ?


Not at all


----------



## caitlyncllc

Its snowing right now.


----------



## Plow-jeff

stanky;1790388 said:


> Hey is it going snow anymore ?


Long term (120 hours) gfs and nam both show us getting snow at the end of next week.


----------



## Lightningllc

Accuweather says 6" next week. I believe everything on the internet.


----------



## alternative

I believe we are done with snow, but not the cold...


23



Colder with variable clouds

27° Lo 13° 


Hist. Avg.
46° Lo 28° 



24



Partly sunny and cold

32° Lo 21° 


Hist. Avg.
46° Lo 28° 



25



A chance for snow flurries

34° Lo 13° 


Hist. Avg.
46° Lo 28° 



26



Mostly sunny and cold

30° Lo 22° 


Hist. Avg.
47° Lo 29° 



27



Mostly cloudy and warmer

48° Lo 36° 


Hist. Avg.
47° Lo 29° 



28



Mostly cloudy

50° Lo 32° 


Hist. Avg.
48° Lo 30° 



29



Partly sunny

42° Lo 41° 


Hist. Avg.
48° Lo 30° 




30



Times of sun and clouds

57° Lo 37° 


Hist. Avg.
49° Lo 30° 



31



Cloudy, showers around; windy

56° Lo 31° 


Hist. Avg.
49° Lo 31° 



Apr 1



Decreasing clouds and colder

39° Lo 26° 


Hist. Avg.
50° Lo 31° 



2



Abundant sunshine, but cold

40° Lo 34° 


Hist. Avg.
50° Lo 31° 



3



Mainly cloudy

41° Lo 40° 


Hist. Avg.
51° Lo 32° 



4



Mostly sunny and warmer

49° Lo 38° 


Hist. Avg.
51° Lo 32° 



5



Partly sunny

52° Lo 37°


----------



## gunsworth

Lightningllc;1790428 said:


> Accuweather says 6" next week. I believe everything on the internet.


I'm a French model:bluebounc


----------



## Defcon 5

stanky;1790388 said:


> Hey is it going snow anymore ?


No......Its Over.............


----------



## Lightningllc

Heres the pics that mark has been talking about. :laughing::laughing:


----------



## Lightningllc

Lake Michigan is not frozen anymore:yow!::yow!:


----------



## Lightningllc

Vegas bums are sooooooo funny:laughing::laughing:


----------



## caitlyncllc

Lightningllc;1790562 said:


> Heres the pics that mark has been talking about. :laughing::laughing:


That is the stuff nightmares are made of. Thats not right. If right got flipped upside down, squeezed by a garbage truck and shot through a cannon it still would not look like that.


----------



## stanky

Defcon 5;1790479 said:


> No......Its Over.............


It's over i took my plow off


----------



## Bedell Mgmt.

stanky;1790676 said:


> It's over i took my plow off


now it will certainly snow


----------



## stanky

Thats why i did it !!!!xysport


----------



## Defcon 5

Accuweather is calling for 3" to 6" Monday night into Tuesday..........:waving:


----------



## Lightningllc

accuweather.com calling for the record breaker!!!

We will get .25


----------



## gunsworth

Lightningllc;1790780 said:


> accuweather.com calling for the record breaker!!!
> 
> We will get .25


Just like everyone was calling for the record breaker last night.

Winter's over, magic 8 ball said so. Pack it up....


----------



## Lightningllc

If its over anyone want to buy some salt


----------



## Defcon 5

Lightningllc;1790786 said:


> If its over anyone want to buy some salt


Sure.......I have a friend that will take it....$22.51 a tonne and we have a deal...:salute:


----------



## gunsworth

stanky;1790676 said:


> It's over i took my plow off


Mine came off the day after that last storm...


----------



## redskinsfan34

Defcon 5;1790773 said:


> Accuweather is calling for 3" to 6" Monday night into Tuesday..........:waving:


For where? It says less than 1 for me. Where the hell is Ryan?


----------



## magnatrac

East coast is where I saw snow predicted.


----------



## TheXpress2002

It's not over. ...


----------



## Defcon 5

TheXpress2002;1790853 said:


> It's not over. ...


Oh its Over.......:salute:

Its time for Tiger Baseball anyway.....


----------



## TheXpress2002

Defcon 5;1790856 said:


> Oh its Over.......:salute:
> 
> Its time for Tiger Baseball anyway.....


Heather is pulling off a miracle down at CoPa......

They will get opening day in......hopefully.........


----------



## redskinsfan34

TheXpress2002;1790853 said:


> It's not over. ...


Could you be a bit less vague?


----------



## TheXpress2002

redskinsfan34;1790868 said:


> Could you be a bit less vague?


Major transition is occuring. We will be on a roller coaster from here on out. Like I stated last week well below temps can be expected but we will see a few 50 sprinkled in. Well above precip will also be expected but the precip needs to catch up to the cold air. Precip catches Tuesday should be a full salt run. This upcoming weekend there are hints of a secondary low forming if it does we could see some snow also.

For those that follow the models from run to run you can see there is absolutely zero consistency because of the battle stated above.


----------



## alternative

Hey John, *SHARPCUT* - check your pc for the email virus/password pick. I got an spam email from you yesterday 
So its gotta be plowsite where the scammer is getting the email passwords. 
WTF


----------



## redskinsfan34

TheXpress2002;1790876 said:


> Major transition is occuring. We will be on a roller coaster from here on out. Like I stated last week well below temps can be expected but we will see a few 50 sprinkled in. Well above precip will also be expected but the precip needs to catch up to the cold air. Precip catches Tuesday should be a full salt run. This upcoming weekend there are hints of a secondary low forming if it does we could see some snow also.
> 
> For those that follow the models from run to run you can see there is absolutely zero consistency because of the battle stated above.


Thanks Ryan. Very helpful.


----------



## Plow-jeff

TheXpress2002;1790876 said:


> Major transition is occuring. We will be on a roller coaster from here on out. Like I stated last week well below temps can be expected but we will see a few 50 sprinkled in. Well above precip will also be expected but the precip needs to catch up to the cold air. Precip catches Tuesday should be a full salt run. This upcoming weekend there are hints of a secondary low forming if it does we could see some snow also.
> 
> For those that follow the models from run to run you can see there is absolutely zero consistency because of the battle stated above.


I noticed the inconsistencies with the runs, thank you for the info express!


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Defcon 5;1790856 said:


> Oh its Over.......:salute:
> 
> Its time for Tiger Baseball anyway.....


It was snowing by me when you made this comment.

Out spraying some accounts now.

Looks like a salting tonight.

You need to get "over" yourself. :laughing:


----------



## Mark Oomkes

TheXpress2002;1790865 said:


> Heather is pulling off a miracle down at CoPa......
> 
> They will get opening day in......hopefully.........


I still am at a loss as to how they are going to get it rooted in with temps this cold.

My wife has been updating me from my former employee's FB posts. 21 hours on a hose yesterday, I'm guessing warm water?


----------



## Tscape

Mark Oomkes;1791201 said:


> I still am at a loss as to how they are going to get it rooted in with temps this cold.
> 
> My wife has been updating me from my former employee's FB posts. 21 hours on a hose yesterday, I'm guessing warm water?


I worked on Heather's crew from 2000-2002. I can tell you that the sod they put in is not like your regular sod. There is a thick heavy substrate, I believe about 3" of it. When it is laid it won't move, but they still staple it down. Then again, if anybody can kick it up it will be Miggy. I will be looking to see how the seems disappear. One thing is for sure, I won't miss the funky discoloration in centerfield that appeared after the McCartney, Eminem back to back concerts. Do they have concerts at Yankee Stadium or Fenway Park? Seems to me they don't.


----------



## Freshwater

Tscape;1791264 said:


> I worked on Heather's crew from 2000-2002. I can tell you that the sod they put in is not like your regular sod. There is a thick heavy substrate, I believe about 3" of it. When it is laid it won't move, but they still staple it down. Then again, if anybody can kick it up it will be Miggy. I will be looking to see how the seems disappear. One thing is for sure, I won't miss the funky discoloration in centerfield that appeared after the McCartney, Eminem back to back concerts. Do they have concerts at Yankee Stadium or Fenway Park? Seems to me they don't.


They'll need to watch for injuries. I played a couple football games at the silver dome. The carpet was about the same thickness as the sod your describing. It was laid right on cement and was totally unforgiving. That sod laid on the hard frozen ground should be similer I'd imagine. I'd hate to have to dive on that.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Freshwater;1791291 said:


> They'll need to watch for injuries. I played a couple football games at the silver dome. The carpet was about the same thickness as the sod your describing. It was laid right on cement and was totally unforgiving. That sod laid on the hard frozen ground should be similer I'd imagine. I'd hate to have to dive on that.


It isn't frozen.

They had huge heaters blowing air on it a couple weeks ago already.


----------



## alternative

Freshwater;1791291 said:


> They'll need to watch for injuries. I played a couple football games at the silver dome. The carpet was about the same thickness as the sod your describing. It was laid right on cement and was totally unforgiving. That sod laid on the hard frozen ground should be similer I'd imagine. I'd hate to have to dive on that.


Agree- it's far from froze - and this sod is like a plush cushion compared to the astro turf at the silverdome.


----------



## Freshwater

That's great news. We can't afford another injury.


----------



## MPM

Anyone running a EFI exmark?? Any problems?? Looking at one with 1050 hours on it.


----------



## Strictly Snow

MPM;1791452 said:


> Anyone running a EFI exmark?? Any problems?? Looking at one with 1050 hours on it.


We run them. There really is no fuel savings to speak of. The cost to savings ratio is not worth it.


----------



## MPM

Its a used machine, 60" with a triple bagger, 1050hrs for $7200. Seems on the high side to me but im not sure.


----------



## Strictly Snow

MPM;1791473 said:


> Its a used machine, 60" with a triple bagger, 1050hrs for $7200. Seems on the high side to me but im not sure.


I think the EFI machines have only been out two seasons. That would put it about 4 hours a day usage


----------



## Lightningllc

Strictly Snow;1791464 said:


> We run them. There really is no fuel savings to speak of. The cost to savings ratio is not worth it.


Junk. No power, sucks in tall grass, maintenance nightmare, used more fuel to run than carb.


----------



## MPM

Lightningllc;1791489 said:


> Junk. No power, sucks in tall grass, maintenance nightmare, used more fuel to run than carb.


The maint side is what i was really concerned with, im thinking any little thing could end up costing a fortune to fix.


----------



## redskinsfan34

Are you guys talking about the RED system? I was told that was only on kohler engines. Is that right? I only run kawi's.


----------



## bdryer

MPM;1791452 said:


> Anyone running a EFI exmark?? Any problems?? Looking at one with 1050 hours on it.


Only real advantage to the EFI is no choke needed for cold starts. I really liked that fact as fall was setting in. Absolutely no problem starting the machine even when temps were in the 30's.
Not sure if there is an advantage or not maintenance wise.
In my opinion, thats not a bad price considering hours AND that it has the bagger already attached. Thats quite the pricey option ($3100 new).


----------



## wilburn

MPM;1791452 said:


> Anyone running a EFI exmark?? Any problems?? Looking at one with 1050 hours on it.


all of ours are efi no problems with efi. all are kohler motors also.


----------



## wilburn

Strictly Snow;1791480 said:


> I think the EFI machines have only been out two seasons. That would put it about 4 hours a day usage


efi has been out for a long time. the red system has only been out a couple. Don't know what I think about them yet. Im mixed about the red system.


----------



## MPM

wilburn;1791567 said:


> efi has been out for a long time. the red system has only been out a couple. Don't know what I think about them yet. Im mixed about the red system.


What is the red system?


----------



## MPM

Just did a google search on the red system. Dont think I like the thought of that switch.


----------



## Lightningllc

Any thoughts on the snow in the morning.


----------



## MPM

Lightningllc;1791579 said:


> Any thoughts on the snow in the morning.


Put the blade on just incase, so we will be lucky to get a dusting


----------



## gunsworth

MPM;1791473 said:


> Its a used machine, 60" with a triple bagger, 1050hrs for $7200. Seems on the high side to me but im not sure.


I bought an exmark 5 years ago with those hours and with what I spent over the next couple years on hydros and other parts, I woulda spent just as much financing a new one and had a newer machine. You cant beat 4years same as cash. Theres a reason most big companies turn theirs in between 1000 and 1500hrs. That price is way too high, used baggers are only 1500.

also what engine and model?


----------



## alternative

MPM;1791569 said:


> What is the red system?


Its suppose to save fuel, by running on lower speed for travel and short grass and then if needed switch to full power with the switch... I honestly never noticed a difference in fuel savings... but if you have employees that like to flip on the clutch at full throttle and destroy it within a year...this can save on that, but using the switch before engaging blades.


----------



## MPM

gunsworth;1791608 said:


> I bought an exmark 5 years ago with those hours and with what I spent over the next couple years on hydros and other parts, I woulda spent just as much financing a new one and had a newer machine. You cant beat 4years same as cash. Theres a reason most big companies turn theirs in between 1000 and 1500hrs. That price is way too high, used baggers are only 1500.
> 
> also what engine and model?


Its a next gen, i think X series. Top of the line when it was new, 29hp Kohler. Seemed to run good no strange noises and fired right up even on a low batt. I got a quote for the same machine new with a bagger and it was $17k. Its not the cleanest machine ive seen used, you can tell whoever ran it did only that and never cleaned it.


----------



## Green Glacier

Looks like the snow ain't going to get to us


----------



## redskinsfan34

I don't want to start a holy war here. But why would anyone run a kohler when a Kawasaki is virtually indestructible and only a few hundred dollars more?


----------



## Lightningllc

redskinsfan34;1791656 said:


> I don't want to start a holy war here. But why would anyone run a kohler when a Kawasaki is virtually indestructible and only a few hundred dollars more?


They both have there issues. I've had both and trust me


----------



## grassmaster06

I have both kaw and kohlers and have way more issues with the kohlers ,if I had a choice it would be a Kawasaki .


----------



## Luther

All this lawn mower talk belongs on that other site. 


Save the bandwidth for this major snow we're all dealing with right now. :laughing:


----------



## Superior L & L

29hp just sounds like a gas guzzler. But I dont know much. If there is one division within the company I try and stay away from it's mowing. Low margins and big head aches


----------



## Superior L & L

TCLA;1791676 said:


> Save the bandwidth for this major snow we're all dealing with right now. :laughing:


It's funny I'm sitting here drinking coffee watching the local weather guesser and they are still saying about a 1" this morning yet the radar is empty !


----------



## Luther

AA just got covered within the past few minutes.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

redskinsfan34;1791656 said:


> I don't want to start a holy war here. But why would anyone run a kohler when a Kawasaki is virtually indestructible and only a few hundred dollars more?


It seems like Kaws are great or they're crap.

I've had some good ones and then the ones that have problems, you can't ever seem to really solve the problems long term.



TCLA;1791684 said:


> AA just got covered within the past few minutes.


I know of some lots that didn't get covered by snow.


----------



## Lightningllc

Yup. Hope it snows anytime now. I said any time now. Waiting. Waiting. 

At least my jobs are white.


----------



## Lightningllc

Mark Oomkes;1791686 said:


> I know of some lots that didn't get covered by snow.


Thanks for scaring me.


----------



## Luther

Hey Justin, did you really believe me when I told you we were all pre-apping our sites? 




:waving:


----------



## Lightningllc

TCLA;1791705 said:


> Hey Justin, did you really believe me when I told you we were all pre-apping our sites?
> 
> :waving:


We got a comedian everyone. Funny guy you are!!!

What's your billing address again.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Lightningllc;1791690 said:


> Thanks for scaring me.


Sorry, next time I'll let it sneak up on you.

Seriously, we have 1-2" down here, in an hour. Ask Jim, we started talking about 3 and there was zero, zip, nada. And what time did I tell you it was done?

BTW, I know a lot of you guys have electric salt spreaders and I know they work well for some, but let me tell you that whatever you do, do NOT purchase a Swenson\Meyer MDV electric spreader unless you derive pleasure from spinners not working (3rd motor this year and it didn't start at first this AM), not being able to spread salt chunks larger than a golf ball, crappy spread patterns at best 10' wide, idiots soldering fuses into circuit boards, not being able to overcome frozen salt, not being able to unload in a reasonable amount of time, etc.

Having said that, does anyone need a stainless steel Meyer MDV electric spreader with 6" extensions and top screens? I will have one for sale in the near future.


----------



## Green Glacier

Looking at the radar this crap is going to aggravate us all day


----------



## Lightningllc

Green Glacier;1791723 said:


> Looking at the radar this crap is going to aggravate us all day


Not if you pre-salted.


----------



## Green Glacier

Lightningllc;1791725 said:


> Not if you pre-salted.


Kinda hard to do on seasonal accounts
Not sure if winter is over 
And only have 10 ton of salt left


----------



## Luther

Mark Oomkes;1791708 said:


> Sorry, next time I'll let it sneak up on you.
> 
> Seriously, we have 1-2" down here, in an hour. Ask Jim, we started talking about 3 and there was zero, zip, nada. And what time did I tell you it was done?


You said it "dropped a quick inch and was stopped for now at 4:06am".


----------



## Luther

Lightningllc;1791725 said:


> Not if you pre-salted.


Aren't you glad you pre-salted now?


----------



## Lightningllc

TCLA;1791731 said:


> Aren't you glad you pre-salted now?


Ya Brighton, new Hudson.

South Lyon, whitmore lake the suns out. No snow but white parking lots.


----------



## terrapro

Holy ship! Complete white out 0_o
Guess it's going to be one of those days, sun then snow 10 minutes later...I'm trying to get some stuff done out there...


----------



## Luther

Lightningllc;1791738 said:


> Ya Brighton, new Hudson.
> 
> South Lyon, whitmore lake the suns out. No snow but white parking lots.


You made the right call. You did the right thing.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

TCLA;1791741 said:


> You made the right call. You did the right thing.


Thanks for making me feel better too. Lol


----------



## Defcon 5

Lightningllc;1791725 said:


> Not if you pre-salted.


The Guy I work for Had me Pre-plow one site..........Then I Pre-salted...:waving:


----------



## TheXpress2002

Mark Oomkes;1791743 said:


> Thanks for making me feel better too. Lol


I think someone had all 3 of you beat this morning.....lol


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Lightningllc;1791725 said:


> Not if you pre-salted.


How about pre and post salted?

Another squall coming through.

Burned through the crappy salt.

Told them to keep making rounds until they saw bare pavement. :waving:
.


----------



## Mike_PS

ok guys, let's move on from going after I've another please

thanks, I would appreciate it :waving:


----------



## Defcon 5

Michael J. Donovan;1791767 said:


> ok guys, let's move on from going after I've another please
> 
> thanks, I would appreciate it :waving:


Ok....We will put this ship back in the right direction....Just a little slap happy from this Snow.....:salute:


----------



## wondo

I wish this snow would stick so I could burn through my emergency stash of salt


----------



## Defcon 5

wondo;1791771 said:


> I wish this snow would stick so I could burn through my emergency stash of salt


We did not give it a chance to stick....


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Michael J. Donovan;1791767 said:


> ok guys, let's move on from going after I've another please
> 
> thanks, I would appreciate it :waving:


For the record, I was not going after anyone. The esteemed gentleman\spiller is a sponsor here at PS and will readily laugh at the incident in mention.

The only sad part about the whole incident was the wasted beer.

Michael, pretty sure you know me well enough by now to know when I am truly going after someone.


----------



## Lightningllc

Holy whiteout batman, coming down fast in south Lyon.


----------



## terrapro

Lightningllc;1791782 said:


> Holy whiteout batman, coming down fast in south Lyon.


Yeah and then the sun pops out. Literally it is blue as blue skies right now.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Lightningllc;1791782 said:


> Holy whiteout batman, coming down fast in south Lyon.


As white as those parking lots? :laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## Do It All Do It Right

Does lake effect kick up after the lakes open back up alongside the colder temps?


----------



## TheXpress2002

Do It All Do It Right;1791795 said:


> Does lake effect kick up after the lakes open back up alongside the colder temps?


.. 
yes it does


----------



## TGS Inc.

Snow - salt - sun - snow - sun - snow - sun....

HAPPY SPRING!! Love it!


----------



## Defcon 5

Do It All Do It Right;1791795 said:


> Does lake effect kick up after the lakes open back up alongside the colder temps?


Coming down hard here at the moment....There is a Pond behind my house..I think that's where its coming from....:salute:


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Do It All Do It Right;1791795 said:


> Does lake effect kick up after the lakes open back up alongside the colder temps?


Look outside for a few minutes and your question will be answered.


----------



## Lightningllc

Mark Oomkes;1791789 said:


> As white as those parking lots? :laughing::laughing::laughing:


Looking white still. Can't tell if it's snow or salt.


----------



## TheXpress2002

After today's chaos...... (scarcasm).....watch the weekend for a secondary system that no one else is talking about. Things look promising.


----------



## Lightningllc

Oh gosh snowmaggidon. I better pre-salt Wait I already did.


----------



## gunsworth

TheXpress2002;1791828 said:


> After today's chaos...... (scarcasm).....watch the weekend for a secondary system that no one else is talking about. Things look promising.


Ive seen it mentioned elsewhere, they also said they dont believe it because only one model is onboard with it.

Magic 8 ball has also confirmed


----------



## Defcon 5

Lightningllc;1791836 said:


> Oh gosh snowmaggidon. I better pre-salt Wait I already did.


Just go Pre-Salt your Pre-Salt.....You will be good up to 5"-6"........


----------



## Defcon 5

TheXpress2002;1791828 said:


> After today's chaos...... (scarcasm).....watch the weekend for a secondary system that no one else is talking about. Things look promising.


Im taking use to Code Blue....Holding off on Red until I get more Data...


----------



## P&M Landscaping

Defcon 5;1791862 said:


> Im taking use to Code Blue....Holding off on Red until I get more Data...


Ohhh how I missed this! I was concerned you packed up and went south of the border for awhile.


----------



## Luther

Lightningllc;1791812 said:


> Looking white still. Can't tell if it's snow or salt.


If you're not sure about it, salt it.


----------



## Lightningllc

TCLA;1791866 said:


> If you're not sure about it, salt it.


It's flurrying out, I'm not sure about the outcome. SALT RUN


----------



## Defcon 5

P&M Landscaping;1791864 said:


> Ohhh how I missed this! I was concerned you packed up and went south of the border for awhile.


A Dodge???......Really Pete...I thought you were Alot smarter than that....:laughing:......Quite the list of equipment your getting there...TCLA better watch out.....


----------



## stanky

*Lake affect*

Oh i'm a little slow defcon 5, i see lake affect hahaha, TCLA has been beaten me like a dog all winter, maybe it's a concusion


----------



## Mark Oomkes

TheXpress2002;1791828 said:


> After today's chaos...... (*scarcasm*).....watch the weekend for a secondary system that no one else is talking about. Things look promising.


Looks like a new word:

scarcasm: The ability to scare the crap out of plowers throughout Michigan without using the terms: Copious, significant, massive, Lezak and whatever else while pissing off Accuweather users in one single post.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Defcon 5;1791862 said:


> Im taking use to Code Blue....Holding off on Red until I get more Data...


I should preface this with; "I am not picking on anyone, this is strictly joking around".

I thought you were more of Code Pink kinda fella?


----------



## Lightningllc

Mark Oomkes;1791905 said:


> I should preface this with; "I am not picking on anyone, this is strictly joking around".
> 
> I thought you were more of Code Pink kinda fella?


Doesn't defcon code have a range of colors.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Lightningllc;1791913 said:


> Doesn't defcon code have a range of colors.


Hope so, because his IQ is on the low end of the range.


----------



## Lightningllc

Heres the colors of Defcon so we all understand. Very colorful:laughing:

I guess red is the worst.


----------



## gunsworth

Mark Oomkes;1791903 said:


> Looks like a new word:
> 
> scarcasm: The ability to scare the crap out of plowers throughout Michigan using the terms: Copious, significant, massive, Lezak and whatever else while Accuweather users stay calm


I fixed it for you


----------



## Mark Oomkes

gunsworth;1791937 said:


> I fixed it for you


I am perfectly clam.


----------



## TheXpress2002

gunsworth;1791840 said:


> Ive seen it mentioned elsewhere, they also said they dont believe it because only one model is onboard with it.
> 
> Magic 8 ball has also confirmed


Correct the GFS was the only showing it as of yesterday. It has been consistent. Today the other models do show it as why NWS has made mention this afternoon.


----------



## rjstone4

Saturday
snow
Snow likely. High around 35F. Winds N at 10 to 20 mph. Chance of snow 90%. Snow accumulating 3 to 5 inches.


----------



## redskinsfan34

rjstone4;1791948 said:


> Saturday
> snow
> Snow likely. High around 35F. Winds N at 10 to 20 mph. Chance of snow 90%. Snow accumulating 3 to 5 inches.


Where are you seeing this?


----------



## rjstone4

redskinsfan34;1791995 said:


> Where are you seeing this?


Underground weather for St Clair


----------



## Lightningllc

Holy whiteout.


----------



## TheXpress2002

Plymouth is completely covered treated or untreated. About .5 inch


----------



## h2oking

Trenched in some sleeves today for upcoming install job, felt nice to be back in the irrigation saddle do to speak


----------



## irlandscaper

Anyone know who's truck this is, I'd like buy it, can't get ahold of the guy!! http://detroit.craigslist.org/wyn/cto/4385238296.html


----------



## terrapro

Bout 1/2" everywhere here in Howell with star filled skies


----------



## Lightningllc

terrapro;1792207 said:


> Bout 1/2" everywhere here in Howell with star filled skies


Pre-salt held. M-5 and grand river no snow. Novi covered, wixom covered, new Hudson, south Lyon, Brighton, Milford, Howell all covered half inch. No snow in whitmore lake.


----------



## TheXpress2002

Everything from Plymouth to Canton to Ann Arbor needed attention


----------



## Luther

From Birmingham to the east (Troy area) has a full dusting. Lots of sad looking sites around there.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Lightningllc;1792210 said:


> Pre-salt held.


You're welcome. :laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## redskinsfan34

irlandscaper;1792142 said:


> Anyone know who's truck this is, I'd like buy it, can't get ahold of the guy!! http://detroit.craigslist.org/wyn/cto/4385238296.html


My guess is at that price it's already sold.


----------



## alternative

Not gonna snow anymore this season...
Done


----------



## TheXpress2002

DTW is officially 1.9 inches away from the record.....


----------



## cuttingedge13

TheXpress2002;1792365 said:


> DTW is officially 1.9 inches away from the record.....


Are we gonna break it Saturday?


----------



## gunsworth

cuttingedge13;1792366 said:


> Are we gonna break it Saturday?


Nope, goin south


----------



## P&M Landscaping

I am still looking for an open trailer. Everyone is craigslist is either selling junk or looking for the price of a brand new trailer... Is anyone looking to upgrade to an enclosed this year?


----------



## irlandscaper

Yup, sold... To me!!! He called today.


----------



## wondo

P&M Landscaping;1792382 said:


> I am still looking for an open trailer. Everyone is craigslist is either selling junk or looking for the price of a brand new trailer... Is anyone looking to upgrade to an enclosed this year?


Buy new. A few year old trailer is just a few years closer to the time you have to redo the wiring, deck, hubs, brakes, and tires. Then you will have spent more than a new trailer would run and it will start rusting away. Just my $.02 I wish I would have spent a couple grand buying new last year instead of that much in parts and wasting time on mine.


----------



## TGS Inc.

*Buying new*



wondo;1792528 said:


> Buy new. A few year old trailer is just a few years closer to the time you have to redo the wiring, deck, hubs, brakes, and tires. Then you will have spent more than a new trailer would run and it will start rusting away. Just my $.02 I wish I would have spent a couple grand buying new last year instead of that much in parts and wasting time on mine.


I agree... We go to USA Trailers in New Boston. Not top of the line by any means but for the price...


----------



## P&M Landscaping

TGS Inc.;1792617 said:


> I agree... We go to USA Trailers in New Boston. Not top of the line by any means but for the price...


I was looking at these trailers. Has anybody run them?

http://www.trailersalesofmichigan.c...ichigan/Tandem-Landscape-Utility-Trailers-c61


----------



## Green Glacier

P&M Landscaping;1792657 said:


> I was looking at these trailers. Has anybody run them?
> 
> http://www.trailersalesofmichigan.c...ichigan/Tandem-Landscape-Utility-Trailers-c61


bought 12 ft last year tires did not last but the trailer it self held up good


----------



## P&M Landscaping

Green Glacier;1792676 said:


> bought 12 ft last year tires did not last but the trailer it self held up good


I have spoke to them a few times. Seem like pretty genuine people that actually care about the quality.

I also have the option to get a 18' tandem PJ trailer. 7kGVW for $1500, seems like a good deal to me. Any opinions on this trailer?


----------



## redskinsfan34

My 2 cents. Buy new. Buy aluminum. No worrying about rust. Strong and light. R and R trailers in three rivers is the best and cheapest.


----------



## Superior L & L

Probably bought 10-12 trailers over the years from USA trailers. Good value for the money. Sure there are better, but probably not for the price they charge. Last trailer we bought there the tires didn't last a season and they got the manufacture to send us a new set. 
On a side note that trailer sales of Michigan trailer for $2190 looks like a good deal.


----------



## Lightningllc

Hello, Welcome to trailersite


----------



## Superior L & L

Lightningllc;1792758 said:


> Hello, Welcome to trailersite


Sidewalk crews sometimes use 4 wheelers to do walks. These are transported from site to site on TRAILERS. See it is relevant to plow site grumpy


----------



## johnnyjeep

*I totally agree*

ussmileyflag


redskinsfan34;1792717 said:


> My 2 cents. Buy new. Buy aluminum. No worrying about rust. Strong and light. R and R trailers in three rivers is the best and cheapest.


I wish I did that from my 20 footer. I bought their 6x12 aluminum for my side by side trailer and it still looks great 4 years later. They cost more but it's worth the investment in my opinion. It's fits my Kubota 1100 but not with the Boss 6.5 ft V-plow on it ;(.


----------



## Lightningllc

Superior L & L;1792794 said:


> Sidewalk crews sometimes use 4 wheelers to do walks. These are transported from site to site on TRAILERS. See it is relevant to plow site grumpy


I was implying there should be a trailersite, it must be a English thing. Lol


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Lightningllc;1792758 said:


> Hello, Welcome to trailersite


:laughing::laughing::laughing:



Lightningllc;1792980 said:


> I was implying there should be a trailersite, it must be a English thing. Lol


No habla Eenglisss

FWIW, my father always told me to build a trailer as heavy as possible. Funny thing is, we didn't when we bought our first enclosed trailer. Went with a cheaper version, etc. Within a year the warranty didn't help anymore because the place was out of business. And we needed a lot more warranty work done because it was a flaming POS.

Spent 3x as much on my next one, a Wells Cargo. The engineers thought I was going to use it to haul a small dozer because I added height, 8K axles, reinforced the ramp, etc. The only issues I've had with that is some idiot truck driver ran over the ramp and we had to get it replaced. Never mind the cone at the end of the ramp.

I never go cheap on trailers (after that first enclosed one anyways). Trailers are almost an appreciating investment if built correctly. And it is not worth the hassle of going cheap. They either make you money when built correctly or they cost you money.

When it comes to trailers, the old addage of "when in doubt, build it stout" is absolutely applicable.


----------



## Luther

Trailers schmailers....

I just want to know is it snowing in GR yet, or is it rain? :waving:


----------



## Plow-jeff

Freezing rain/sleet in lansing for about 45 minutes now


----------



## Mark Oomkes

TCLA;1793002 said:


> Trailers schmailers....
> 
> I just want to know is it snowing in GR yet, or is it rain? :waving:


Yes......................

I thought about waking a certain, disturbed gentleman up and freaking him out again, but I figured once this week was enough for Justin.

Although................I do owe him for sending me those pics. lol


----------



## TheXpress2002

TCLA;1793002 said:


> Trailers schmailers....
> 
> I just want to know is it snowing in GR yet, or is it rain? :waving:


...... lol


----------



## Luther

Sleet rain mix in AA right now. Temp was 34 an hour or so ago.....now it's 31.


----------



## stanky

Is it SNOWMAGEDDEN ????? 


They said all we need is 1.9 more inches STORY of my life !


----------



## Bedell Mgmt.

stanky;1793044 said:


> Is it SNOWMAGEDDEN ?????
> 
> They said all we need is 1.9 more inches STORY of my life !


:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## terrapro

Freezing rain here in Howell, making the rounds...


----------



## Green Glacier

Only had to do sidewalks chelsea


----------



## Lightningllc

Pre-salt still holding. Lol


----------



## terrapro

Yeah I haven't anything to do yet. Even still visible salt down on some walks. Better not freeze...hate when I've done site checks and everything's ok then end up just having o do them later cause it freezes...


----------



## Plow-jeff

Heads up snowing in lansing. Lightly.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Lightningllc;1793062 said:


> Pre-salt still holding. Lol


Big surprise the way you nuked them.


----------



## Lightningllc

Hey I have way too much salt left, looks icy out right now thinking of running a full salt run.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Lightningllc;1793122 said:


> Hey I have way too much salt left, looks icy out right now thinking of running a full salt run.


You stole my line!


----------



## Lightningllc

Might be a icy night, I could go for a salt run again!!


----------



## Defcon 5

Lightningllc;1793399 said:


> Might be a icy night, I could go for a salt run again!!


I would.....Its gonna get down to 44...That's close enough to freezing to justify........:salute:


----------



## Lightningllc

Defcon 5;1793427 said:


> I would.....Its gonna get down to 44...That's close enough to freezing to justify........:salute:


I know right. I seen 5 contractors salting this morning.


----------



## goinggreen

so this was in East Lansing the other day. Its time to replace the road when the cities truck goes through.


----------



## cuttingedge13

goinggreen;1793625 said:


> so this was in East Lansing the other day. Its time to replace the road when the cities truck goes through.


I think they're gonna need more cold patch for that pot hole!


----------



## Luther

Lightningllc;1793437 said:


> I know right. I seen 5 contractors salting this morning.


Are you serious?

I know GR area needed service, but around here?


----------



## Lightningllc

TCLA;1793655 said:


> Are you serious?
> 
> I know GR area needed service, but around here?


Yes, 3 were good size companies 2 were smaller.


----------



## Defcon 5

Lightningllc;1793658 said:


> Yes, 3 were good size companies 2 were smaller.


Ya...That was me out there....Just doing what the "Snow Czar" told me what to do...:whistling:.....payup


----------



## stanky

I went to visit that snow Czar yesterday and he dropped me ! Thats ok i got to play with DORA .


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Defcon 5;1793948 said:


> Ya...That was me out there....Just doing what the "Snow Czar" told me what to do...:whistling:.....payup


More like "Snow Old Fart".


----------



## Lightningllc

Please refrain from having fun. This is a serious online forum.


----------



## stanky

Ok sorry i forgot ! I am getting older :salute:


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes;1794280 said:


> More like "Snow Old Fart".


Don't pick on the old guy......You might Hurt his Feelings......:whistling::whistling:


----------



## Lightningllc

.......................................................................:laughing:


----------



## Defcon 5

Lightningllc;1794436 said:


> .......................................................................:laughing:


Looking at long range forecast......You should be ramping up for Mulch installs soon......payup


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Defcon 5;1794435 said:


> Don't pick on the old guy......You might Hurt his Feelings......:whistling::whistling:


Possibly, but he might forget about his hurt feelings and not get upset.


----------



## Lightningllc

11 loads of mulch ordered for April / May, As soon as the frost laws com off. Hope i spelled right


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes;1794441 said:


> Possibly, but he might forget about his hurt feelings and not get upset.


Ya....Your right....I don't even think he remembers my name....Which is probably a good thing.....


----------



## Lightningllc

Defcon 5;1794444 said:


> Ya....Your right....I don't even think he remembers my name....Which is probably a good thing.....


No one will ever forget you.....prsport:waving:


----------



## Defcon 5

Lightningllc;1794442 said:


> 11 loads of mulch ordered for April / May, As soon as the frost laws com off. Hope i spelled right


You order them from who???....Michigan Bark....Back when you were a kid in Diapers....I drove for A&R Bark Haulers for 3 Years.....They are Long Gone


----------



## Lightningllc

Defcon 5;1794446 said:


> You order them from who???....Michigan Bark....Back when you were a kid in Diapers....I drove for A&R Bark Haulers for 3 Years.....They are Long Gone


I buy my hardwood bark from a westside company, My colors come from the north and my cedar comes from who knows where (Canada)


----------



## Defcon 5

Lightningllc;1794448 said:


> I buy my hardwood bark from a westside company, My colors come from the north and my cedar comes from who knows where (Canada)


A Westside Company??......Oomkes Bark Haulers....I hear the owner is not Very Friendly....And a Bit Militant.......:laughing:....


----------



## Lightningllc

Defcon 5;1794449 said:


> A Westside Company??......Oomkes Bark Haulers....I hear the owner is not Very Friendly....And a Bit Militant.......:laughing:....


Oomkes bark very good product, It is made from old leaves from the compost yard.


----------



## MPM

Looks like it may be time to take out the salt box and put in the dump insert!


----------



## Tscape

What an active couple of weeks we are having.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Defcon 5;1794449 said:


> A Westside Company??......Oomkes Bark Haulers....I hear the owner is not Very Friendly....And a Bit Militant.......:laughing:....


Only if you threaten to show up on my doorstep uninvited.

Or.....you spill perfectly good beer.


----------



## redskinsfan34

Tscape;1795149 said:


> What an active couple of weeks we are having.


Dig Dig Dig.


----------



## Tscape

redskinsfan34;1795163 said:


> Dig Dig Dig.


I dig a pony.


----------



## Tscape

And you can celebrate anything you want.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Someone needs a horse...................a hobby horse.


----------



## Tscape

I am off to Jumbie Bay. See yas!


----------



## Mike_PS

ok, c'mon guys...I have asked several times before so PLEASE, let's keep the comments decent and avoid the personal attacks, etc. if you do not want, or care to, respond to someone then please either place them on ignore or don't respond

thanks, we would appreciate it :waving:


----------



## Superior L & L

Thank you, these personal attacks are giving me a head ache!!!! 
Snow today ?


----------



## Freshwater

Locked my keys in my truck. So I borrowed one of those little wedge door jimmy kits. Man is it easy to get in these trucks. I'm almost considering just not locking my truck after that. Seems there's no point.


----------



## Freshwater

Everybody taking vacations enjoy. We all deserve some down time.


----------



## Defcon 5

Nice Win by the Tigers Today.......


One down and 161 to go......:salute:


----------



## eatonpaving

*no more salter or plow....*

first load of pothole repair.....hot mix on the 15th...all done with winter..


----------



## snow_man_48045

eatonpaving;1796214 said:


> first load of pothole repair.....hot mix on the 15th...all done with winter..


That's not much less than a ton. We have put that much down before


----------



## snow_man_48045

eatonpaving;1796214 said:


> first load of pothole repair.....hot mix on the 15th...all done with winter..


That's not much less than a ton. Few big holes will eat that up fast


----------



## goinggreen

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=154935
Selling our plow and truck.


----------



## eatonpaving

snow_man_48045;1796601 said:


> That's not much less than a ton. Few big holes will eat that up fast


its 1.4 ton....have about 20 little holes...


----------



## TheXpress2002

Rain moves in over night tonight. It will transition to freezing rain for a couple hours in the morning. Within the normal heat island it may not be as much of an issue but the western and northern suburbs will be slick.

I wouldn't be surprised to see a WAA issued for areas M59 and north.

For those folks west of US127 there will be decent ice accumulations.


----------



## Green Glacier

NOAA already Issued WWA ingham county North & West


----------



## Green Glacier

All the trucks have frozen hoods


----------



## newhere

Question for some experts.

A f-650 with a door sticker of 25,999 and registered with the state at 26k is under CDL. Truck has air brakes, do I just need a air brake endorsement or a full CDL? 

Thanks for the clarification in advance if anyone can help.


----------



## procut

newhere;1797944 said:


> Question for some experts.
> 
> A f-650 with a door sticker of 25,999 and registered with the state at 26k is under CDL. Truck has air brakes, do I just need a air brake endorsement or a full CDL?
> 
> Thanks for the clarification in advance if anyone can help.


I'm pretty sure you don't even need the air brake endorsement. Just chauffeurs and med card. It's rare an under CDL truck has air brakes so it's a weird 'loophole' for lack of a better word.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

newhere;1797944 said:


> Question for some experts.
> 
> A f-650 with a door sticker of 25,999 and registered with the state at 26k is under CDL. Truck has air brakes, do I just need a air brake endorsement or a full CDL?
> 
> Thanks for the clarification in advance if anyone can help.


There is no such thing as an air brake endorsement.

And you can't get an air brake restriction on a normal operator's or chauffer license.


----------



## Lightningllc

I have the same issue, My international is 25999 gvw with air brakes. 

SOS told me a cdl-b will cover me.


----------



## newhere

I will call the motor carrier tomorrow to get a accurate answer. I'm hoping no CDL is needed so any one can run the truck.


----------



## Lightningllc

The problem is every motor carrier has a different opinion. 

Novi pulled us over and ticketed us for pulling a trailer with combined gvw weights. 

State motor carrier says you need to be scaled to be ticketed.


----------



## Lightningllc

Novi said truck is rated at 25999 trailer is 14000 so truck needs to be plated for 40000. 

Truck was empty and trailer was empty I got a weight plate ticket and listed over weight Also towed and put outta commission until repaired.


----------



## procut

This is the problem; ask three different people and get three different answers. Ask three different MDOT officers and also get three different answers, lol.


----------



## procut

FWIW, I'm pretty confident in my original response. When reading the study manual for a CDL test a few years back it addressed this situation (under CDL truck with air brakes)


----------



## Mark Oomkes

procut;1798057 said:


> FWIW, I'm pretty confident in my original response. When reading the study manual for a CDL test a few years back it addressed this situation (under CDL truck with air brakes)


You are correct.

Justin, SOS knows less than the motor carrier guys.


----------



## Defcon 5

I would call the State Police Motor Carrier....Once they give their "Opinion" ..I would ask for a letter from them so you can throw it in the glove box,.....



I was going up Telegraph road in Bloomfield Twp. yesterday....Got pulled over...He said I looked a little Heavy and they wanted to weigh me....I said sure...Once they wasted an hour of my time ....They figured out I was empty....:laughing:


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Lightningllc;1798037 said:


> Novi said truck is rated at 25999 trailer is 14000 so truck needs to be plated for 40000.
> 
> Truck was empty and trailer was empty I got a weight plate ticket and listed over weight Also towed and put outta commission until repaired.


Plate and GVWR have nothing to do with each other until loaded.

If you max out the truck and plate, yes, you need a 40K plate. If you never weigh more than 32 or 36, you could go with one of those. HOWEVER, if you max out your GVW and you get scaled, you will get an overweight ticket based on the plate, but not the GVWR.

As for what license you need for that combo, that's the one I get confused about all the time. I think you need an A because the GCWR is over 26,001 AND the trailer is over 10,001. I could be wrong on that one though.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

newhere;1798031 said:


> I will call the motor carrier tomorrow to get a accurate answer. I'm hoping no CDL is needed so any one can run the truck.


This is fairly simple.........except for the motor carrier nitwits.

Q What license is required to operate a vehicle under 26,001?
A Chauffer's license.

Q Are there any restrictions beyond glasses\contacts for a Chauffer's license?
A No

Just as you can't get a tanker endorsement or doubles or whatever on a Chauffer's, you can't get an air brake restriction on one. They can't force you to get something that is impossible to get. They can try, but then take them to court.



Defcon 5;1798131 said:


> I would call the State Police Motor Carrier....Once they give their "Opinion" ..I would ask for a letter from them so you can throw it in the glove box,.....
> 
> I was going up Telegraph road in Bloomfield Twp. yesterday....Got pulled over...He said I looked a little Heavy and they wanted to weigh me....I said sure...Once they wasted an hour of my time ....They figured out I was empty....:laughing:


:laughing::laughing::laughing:

That's awesome. And frustrating.

I can't believe you didn't "enlighten" them right away. NOT. I wouldn't have either. I, as the boss, would call this idiot's superior and give an ass chewing though.


----------



## Do It All Do It Right

Are there attorneys that interpret what the law means and will defend that interpretation? I have seen someone in court and the judge asks the police officer what he should do because they knew noththing about the ticket issued. The ticket was wrong but the judge went by what the officer wrote.


----------



## Defcon 5

Do It All Do It Right;1798336 said:


> Are there attorneys that interpret what the law means and will defend that interpretation? I have seen someone in court and the judge asks the police officer what he should do because they knew noththing about the ticket issued. The ticket was wrong but the judge went by what the officer wrote.


That makes you feel pretty good about the system......

To many interpretations....,,,


----------



## Do It All Do It Right

I've also seen trailers rated for one thing and since the axles and brakes on it were heavier then the rating they said the gvw tag was not enough stating too many lug nuts.


----------



## Do It All Do It Right

Anyone remove their dot numbers off of pickups and under 26,001 rigs?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Do It All Do It Right;1798336 said:


> Are there attorneys that interpret what the law means and will defend that interpretation? I have seen someone in court and the judge asks the police officer what he should do because they knew noththing about the ticket issued. The ticket was wrong but the judge went by what the officer wrote.


Actually, I was told that by a Michigan Motor Carrier Officer.

I have a 1500 gallon sprayer on my F800. Anything over 1000 requires a tanker endorsement. Except my F800 is under 26,001, so it does not require a CDL and the state will not issue a tanker endorsement on a operator's or chauffer's license. It isn't possible. The same goes for air brakes.

A lot of members here get upset with Cretebaby on the CDL threads, but he knows his crap and is really trying to educate us to be educated so when Barney Fife tries to bluff his way through giving us tickets, we know the law and either inform the officer or the judge.

But, I'm sure there is a lawyer or 100 that will be happy to go with you and enlighten the judge and cop.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Do It All Do It Right;1798342 said:


> I've also seen trailers rated for one thing and since the axles and brakes on it were heavier then the rating they said the gvw tag was not enough stating too many lug nuts.


YOu mean they want you to have a higher GVW?

Tough crap, the GVWR is what is on the mfg plate, they can't arbitrarily raise the GVWR.

They can lower it however, based on tire or hitch capacity.



Do It All Do It Right;1798345 said:


> Anyone remove their dot numbers off of pickups and under 26,001 rigs?


Why? It isn't like it makes a difference anymore. Just because you have them on a truck does not mean you fall under the regs.


----------



## eatonpaving

Do It All Do It Right;1798345 said:


> Anyone remove their dot numbers off of pickups and under 26,001 rigs?


yes... got a ticket for it to....beat it...got one for no signage...beat that one to...and no health card...beat that one also...and a ticket for tail light out paid that one....350.00 farmington hills going to angelos...


----------



## Lightningllc

2 weeks ago another contractor I know was pulled over a written up for pulling a dump trailer with his f-350. 

He needed 30,000 tags because the dump trailer was rated for 14,000. 

My question why would you need 30k tags on a personal truck just to tow a dump trailer.


----------



## goinggreen

Lightningllc;1798356 said:


> 2 weeks ago another contractor I know was pulled over a written up for pulling a dump trailer with his f-350.
> 
> He needed 30,000 tags because the dump trailer was rated for 14,000.
> 
> My question why would you need 30k tags on a personal truck just to tow a dump trailer.


And this is why i work in lansing. I never have a problem out here.


----------



## Freshwater

Lightningllc;1798356 said:


> 2 weeks ago another contractor I know was pulled over a written up for pulling a dump trailer with his f-350.
> 
> He needed 30,000 tags because the dump trailer was rated for 14,000.
> 
> My question why would you need 30k tags on a personal truck just to tow a dump trailer.


I'm 100% positive as someone who has a CDL B that the rating on your plate only applies to your actual weight. Sounds to me like the leos are trying to push the precedent toward gvw matching your plate rating. This must be fought and defeated even at a little extra expense.


----------



## Freshwater

According to the sos at beck and Pontiac trail you don't need a weight rated plate if your empty weight is below 8500lbs. Not sure if they would include and add the empty weight of the trailer.


----------



## Freshwater

eatonpaving;1798352 said:


> yes... got a ticket for it to....beat it...got one for no signage...beat that one to...and no health card...beat that one also...and a ticket for tail light out paid that one....350.00 farmington hills going to angelos...


And you've already started the proceedings for a civil suite right? If we don't fight back we deserve everything we get.


----------



## m297

Freshwater;1798400 said:


> And you've already started the proceedings for a civil suite right? If we don't fight back we deserve everything we get.


This is the rule: The GVW plate fee is based on the truck's maximum elected gross vehicle weight (GVW). Elected gross vehicle weight is the empty weight of the vehicle or combination of vehicles, fully equipped for service, plus the weight of the maximum load that the owner has elected to carry.


----------



## Freshwater

m297;1798402 said:


> This is the rule: The GVW plate fee is based on the truck's maximum elected gross vehicle weight (GVW). Elected gross vehicle weight is the empty weight of the vehicle or combination of vehicles, fully equipped for service, plus the weight of the maximum load that the owner has elected to carry.


Correct. So you'll only be in violation if you actually weight more than you've elected to weigh. 
They're pushing some sort of incorrect plate ticket based on the gvw of what the equipment is capable of weighing. I don't believe this exists in the law.


----------



## Do It All Do It Right

Why? It isn't like it makes a difference anymore. Just because you have them on a truck does not mean you fall under the regs.[/QUOTE]

If you have them on aren't you electing to follow the regs?


----------



## Freshwater

Do It All Do It Right;1798471 said:


> Why? It isn't like it makes a difference anymore. Just because you have them on a truck does not mean you fall under the regs.


If you have them on aren't you electing to follow the regs?[/QUOT

Another precedent that needs to be met with resistance. This was floated as soon as the state amended the law a couple of years ago. ive always suspected the leos floated it on the forums. Though I've never actually heard of anyone getting a ticket for this. Just talk on the internet. The precedent before was you could dispay the sign under 10001 and not qualify for the regs. Don't know why that would change since they changed everything back to 26001.


----------



## stanky

all i know is i paid over40,000.00 in fines last year and 20,000.00 in attorney fees . I'm sick of trying to fight them. and all those mdot laws are super seaded by the federal usdot laws , one thing i've learned is they are different !


----------



## Defcon 5

Freshwater;1798427 said:


> Correct. So you'll only be in violation if you actually weight more than you've elected to weigh.
> They're pushing some sort of incorrect plate ticket based on the gvw of what the equipment is capable of weighing. I don't believe this exists in the law.


Gross Weight means very little.....I am plated for 162,000#....I have received a couple of tickets the past year and my Gross was only 154,000#...Axle weights is where they get you...I have crossed the same scales in Pontiac for 21 years with a 53 Tonne load....Now I'm overweight in the last year....I asked the MSP weighman why all of a sudden now....They could not answer that question


----------



## CTC58

stanky;1798507 said:


> all i know is i paid over40,000.00 in fines last year and 20,000.00 in attorney fees . I'm sick of trying to fight them. and all those mdot laws are super seaded by the federal usdot laws , one thing i've learned is they are different !


Holy cow $60,000! You could hire a full time DOT officer to make sure you are in compliance with all the rules and regulations. You could even offer his services to other company's and charge a consulting fee. Just a thought.


----------



## Defcon 5

CTC58;1798514 said:


> Holy cow $60,000! You could hire a full time DOT officer to make sure you are in compliance with all the rules and regulations. You could even offer his services to other company's and charge a consulting fee. Just a thought.


It's not a compliance issue......You can't comply with a moving target.....When you have as much equipment rolling down the road as Stanky or the company I work for you are going to get pulled over for phantom reasons....Every city has a motor carrier division now.....It's all about money and you are gonna get a ticket...


----------



## Freshwater

Defcon 5;1798511 said:


> Gross Weight means very little.....I am plated for 162,000#....I have received a couple of tickets the past year and my Gross was only 154,000#...Axle weights is where they get you...I have crossed the same scales in Pontiac for 21 years with a 53 Tonne load....Now I'm overweight in the last year....I asked the MSP weighman why all of a sudden now....They could not answer that question


Apples and oranges. If your overloaded on your axles your screwed. they're trying to make people get a 40 k plate based on the combined gvwr of the truck and trailer. That's not the law.


----------



## eatonpaving

Freshwater;1798400 said:


> And you've already started the proceedings for a civil suite right? If we don't fight back we deserve everything we get.


no civil suite...but i fought back...made them look stupid...the cop had no idea about the laws he was issuing tickets for...my fines started at 1100.00, my tail light was out so i had no defense for that ticket...one guy got a ticket for no d.o.t number on his pickup and he just paid it...i always put up a fight. get loud and cause a fuss...its up to us to know the law on our trucks, they hope you dont cause then its free money for them...11 plow trucks in their that day ant it was only 9.30.


----------



## Freshwater

eatonpaving;1798540 said:


> no civil suite...but i fought back...made them look stupid...the cop had no idea about the laws he was issuing tickets for...my fines started at 1100.00, my tail light was out so i had no defense for that ticket...one guy got a ticket for no d.o.t number on his pickup and he just paid it...i always put up a fight. get loud and cause a fuss...its up to us to know the law on our trucks, they hope you dont cause then its free money for them...11 plow trucks in their that day ant it was only 9.30.


Look not trying to pick on you. We have to pursue civil suites. We have to utilize the appeals courts. That's where binding precidents are set that can be replicated city by city. You were the victim of a crime by that officer. That stop should have ended at that tail light.


----------



## Defcon 5

Freshwater;1798564 said:


> Look not trying to pick on you. We have to pursue civil suites. We have to utilize the appeals courts. That's where binding precidents are set that can be replicated city by city. You were the victim of a crime by that officer. That stop should have ended at that tail light.


Do you have the money to do that???.....The company im with has over 100 trucks on the road and they have come to the conclusion that its the cost of doing business....Sad but true...


----------



## Freshwater

Defcon 5;1798570 said:


> Do you have the money to do that???.....The company im with has over 100 trucks on the road and they have come to the conclusion that its the cost of doing business....Sad but true...


Then they've miscalculated. They will spend far more hauling 80% loads the rest of their careers. And paying illegal tickets. Civil suites are our ko shots. Thats the size company that can make a real difference.


----------



## Defcon 5

Freshwater;1798576 said:


> Then they've miscalculated. They will spend far more hauling 80% loads the rest of their careers. And paying illegal tickets. Civil suites are our ko shots. Thats the size company that can make a real difference.


They have accountants and Lawyers and been in business for 70 years.....I don't think they have miscalculated anything......


----------



## Mark Oomkes

stanky;1798507 said:


> all i know is i paid over40,000.00 in fines last year and 20,000.00 in attorney fees . I'm sick of trying to fight them. and all those mdot laws are super seaded by the federal usdot laws , one thing i've learned is they are different !


Holy ridiculous fines batman.

I feel for you man. That's just stupid.



Defcon 5;1798578 said:


> They have accountants and Lawyers and been in business for 70 years.....I don't think they have miscalculated anything......


I agree with Freshwater, but I understand what they're doing too.

Very sad.


----------



## m297

eatonpaving;1798540 said:


> no civil suite...but i fought back...made them look stupid...the cop had no idea about the laws he was issuing tickets for...my fines started at 1100.00, my tail light was out so i had no defense for that ticket...one guy got a ticket for no d.o.t number on his pickup and he just paid it...i always put up a fight. get loud and cause a fuss...its up to us to know the law on our trucks, they hope you dont cause then its free money for them...11 plow trucks in their that day ant it was only 9.30.


Sounds like folks need to print a copy of HB5228, which relieves operators from having DOT numbers displayed on there vehicles if there truck is under 26,001#, there are a few exceptions to this rule but for plow operators this Bill relieves you of this requirement (for now). While your printing this off maybe you should send it to the Farmington Hills Police Officer that continues to write this ticket and CC the court as well.


----------



## eatonpaving

m297;1798593 said:


> Sounds like folks need to print a copy of HB5228, which relieves operators from having DOT numbers displayed on there vehicles if there truck is under 26,001#, there are a few exceptions to this rule but for plow operators this Bill relieves you of this requirement (for now). While your printing this off maybe you should send it to the Farmington Hills Police Officer that continues to write this ticket and CC the court as well.


i had the law printed out from the states website....officer said it did not apply in farmington hills...judge said it did...officer knows now...he will still issue the tickets cause he knows ppl will just pay it insted of fighting....and most ppl still dont know about the law....he wont wright me any more unless i am in clear violation...if i had not had the paperwork from the states website it would have been 1100.00


----------



## Freshwater

stanky;1798507 said:


> all i know is i paid over40,000.00 in fines last year and 20,000.00 in attorney fees . I'm sick of trying to fight them. and all those mdot laws are super seaded by the federal usdot laws , one thing i've learned is they are different !


Mark that sucks man. Its bad for guys like you and defcon who are always loaded at the limit. in your situation its hard on them too. Michigan is pushing the higher weights spread across more axles. The whole world is watching to see if its gonna work. It will the science is right. They're just hammering the axle limits. Its real political right now. The winter and pot holes aren't helping the perception. The problem with us smaller trucks is they are trying not to use the same axle standards and just fudging in a bunch of dumb stuff.


----------



## Freshwater

eatonpaving;1798607 said:


> i had the law printed out from the states website....officer said it did not apply in farmington hills...judge said it did...officer knows now...he will still issue the tickets cause he knows ppl will just pay it insted of fighting....and most ppl still dont know about the law....he wont wright me any more unless i am in clear violation...if i had not had the paperwork from the states website it would have been 1100.00


That's pretty bold to claim state law doesn't apply to a city in Michigan. I'm curious as to how you beat the medical card ticket.


----------



## eatonpaving

Freshwater;1798610 said:


> That's pretty bold to claim state law doesn't apply to a city in Michigan. I'm curious as to how you beat the medical card ticket.


in the new law it stated....any truck less than 26,001 lbs is considered a private vehicle...you dont need a card for a private vehicle...unless you are driving a bus or haul hasmat...


----------



## Defcon 5

If you hold a CDL of any sort you have to have a Medical Card.....When you renew your CDL you sign a form that states you have a Medical Card...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

eatonpaving;1798639 said:


> in the new law it stated....any truck less than 26,001 lbs is considered a private vehicle...you dont need a card for a private vehicle...unless you are driving a bus or haul hasmat...


Ummmm, I beg to differ.


----------



## rstan2010

Where can I get a copy of this HB5228?


----------



## eatonpaving

Mark Oomkes;1798667 said:


> Ummmm, I beg to differ.


ok..explain how....


----------



## eatonpaving

Mark Oomkes;1798667 said:


> Ummmm, I beg to differ.


John T. Klees
Attorney
616.233.5119
[email protected]
1
.
What is the New Law: Public Act 231 of 2012 (HB 5228)?
This new law exempts small-business vehicles (betwe
en 10,001 and 26,000 lbs)
that are only driven
intrastate (within Michigan) from unnecessary fede
ral regulations. Specific
ally, such vehicles no
longer need to display a USDOT number.
This bill was passed unanimously by both the Senate and House, signed
into law by the governor on
June 29, 2012, and given immediate effect.
2. How does it affect my transportation and trucking fleet?
If your vehicle qualifies, you are exempt fr
om certain onerous trucking regulations.
If you have vehicles under 26,001 lbs. and drive on
ly in the State of Michigan, you are no longer
considered to be driving a commerc
ial motor vehicle and on
ly need to comply with Parts 391-3 of
the Federal Regulations (whi
ch generally pertain to qualifications
of drivers and longer combination
vehicle driver instructors, driving of covered mo
tor vehicles such as busses or hazardous waste
haulers, and parts and accessories
necessary for safe operation).


----------



## eatonpaving

eatonpaving;1798697 said:


> John T. Klees
> Attorney
> 616.233.5119
> [email protected]
> 1
> .
> What is the New Law: Public Act 231 of 2012 (HB 5228)?
> This new law exempts small-business vehicles (betwe
> en 10,001 and 26,000 lbs)
> that are only driven
> intrastate (within Michigan) from unnecessary fede
> ral regulations. Specific
> ally, such vehicles no
> longer need to display a USDOT number.
> This bill was passed unanimously by both the Senate and House, signed
> into law by the governor on
> June 29, 2012, and given immediate effect.
> 2. How does it affect my transportation and trucking fleet?
> If your vehicle qualifies, you are exempt fr
> om certain onerous trucking regulations.
> If you have vehicles under 26,001 lbs. and drive on
> ly in the State of Michigan, you are no longer
> considered to be driving a commerc
> ial motor vehicle and on
> ly need to comply with Parts 391-3 of
> the Federal Regulations (whi
> ch generally pertain to qualifications
> of drivers and longer combination
> vehicle driver instructors, driving of covered mo
> tor vehicles such as busses or hazardous waste
> haulers, and parts and accessories
> necessary for safe operation).


Gabrielle Hume Read the bill; however, it refers back to other regulations.
What does this mean to the average NON-commercial truck & trailer (like RVs, horse trailers, etc.) that have a GCWR of 20,000 pounds?
What does it mean for small commercial operations like lawncare, home repair contractors, etc. with rigs GCWR of 25,000 pounds?
June 6, 2012 at 8:52am
Alisa Stone Kroupa I own a lawncare company and actually testified for this bill a few months ago. If you are below 26001 GVW, you are now exempt from the DOT regs. Instead of 10001 as they had placed it. Its a great piece of common sense legislation that BOTH side could agree on. Thank you Rep. MacMaster!
June 6, 2012 at 8:57am
Chris Davis Well done Rep. Greg MacMaster
June 6, 2012 at 9:08am
Greg MacMaster Gabe, RV's, horse trailers, etc.... are part of the legislation. That means no more hassles. 25,000 and below are exempt...period. Doesn't matter who, unless they are part of the exemption like waste haulers, busses carrying 15+ passengers ....
June 6, 2012 at 12:07pm
George Graves GOOD JOB GREG!


----------



## Freshwater

Defcon 5;1798642 said:


> If you hold a CDL of any sort you have to have a Medical Card.....When you renew your CDL you sign a form that states you have a Medical Card...


I agree I can't renew my cdl without one. They're also trying to put something right on the license so we don't have to carry the actual card anymore.

That said, this is a clear victory for us. If someone can't pass the physical anymore they have options now. Keep pushing the precedents back our way.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

eatonpaving;1798698 said:


> Gabrielle Hume Read the bill; however, it refers back to other regulations.
> What does this mean to the average NON-commercial truck & trailer (like RVs, horse trailers, etc.) that have a GCWR of 20,000 pounds?
> 
> RV's and horse trailers--unless they were using the horse trailer to make money--never were commercial vehicles. Anybody that thought differently is an idiot because they don't understand the definition of commercial.
> 
> What does it mean for small commercial operations like lawncare, home repair contractors, etc. with rigs GCWR of 25,000 pounds?
> 
> It means, that we are still commercial vehicles but no longer fall under ALL the regulations CMV's over 26,001 and do.
> 
> June 6, 2012 at 8:52am
> Alisa Stone Kroupa I own a lawncare company and actually testified for this bill a few months ago. If you are below 26001 GVW, you are now exempt from the DOT regs. Instead of 10001 as they had placed it. Its a great piece of common sense legislation that BOTH side could agree on. Thank you Rep. MacMaster!
> June 6, 2012 at 8:57am
> Chris Davis Well done Rep. Greg MacMaster
> June 6, 2012 at 9:08am
> Greg MacMaster Gabe, RV's, horse trailers, etc.... are part of the legislation. That means no more hassles. 25,000 and below are exempt...period. Doesn't matter who, unless they are part of the exemption like waste haulers, busses carrying 15+ passengers ....
> June 6, 2012 at 12:07pm
> George Graves GOOD JOB GREG!


Again, RV's and horse trailers never did fall under CMV rules because they are not CMV's unless they are being used to generate revenue, which is what commercial means. 

By definition, any of our vehicles used in our businesses are commercial vehicles when used during the commission of making money.

For instance, my personal ride is a F350. If I am towing a trailer with mowers on it to perform services for my customers, it is a commercial vehicle.

If I am hauling those same mowers and trailer to my house to mow my own lawn, it is not a commercial vehicle. If I hook my 5ver up to it and drive to California, it is not a commercial vehicle. Even if I have my company name and USDOT numbers on it. If I am not using it to make money, it is not a commercial vehicle.



> Public Act 231 of 2012
> 
> http://www.legislature.mi.gov/(S(5v...g.aspx?page=getobject&objectname=2011-HB-5228
> 
> Public Act 231 was approved by the governer 6/29/12, assigned Public Act number 231 of 2012 and ordered to take immediate effect.
> 
> )The Act provides that the State adopts a number of Federal motor carrier safety regulations. Under the Act, these regulations would not apply to a vehicle that is not a commercial motor vehicle (CMV) as defined in 49 CFR 383.5 and/or that is operated in intrastate commerce. Such a vehicle, however, would remain subject to 49 CFR Parts 391 through 393 link to applicable section of the act: PA 231 Sec. 1a (3).
> 
> Under 49 CFR 383.5, the definition of "CMV" refers to;
> 1. a motor vehicle or combination of motor vehicles that weighs at least 26,001 pounds;
> 2. is designed to transport at least 16 people;
> 3. or is used in the transportation of hazardous materials that require placarding.
> 
> *FMCSR Parts 391-393 continue to apply and contain rules that pertain to qualifications of drivers (medical cards/driver files) and longer combination vehicle driver instructors, driving of CMVs (driver pre-trip inspection, RRX rules, fatigued or ill drivers etc), and parts and accessories necessary for safe operation (including safety equipment, lighting rules, brake requirements, cargo securement etc).
> *
> 
> Very important caveat to this law. Not ALL the regulations apply anymore, but some do, including medical cards for CMV's over 10,001.
> 
> In addition, Sections 5(8) and 6(1) of the Act would not apply to a non-CMV that is operated in intrastate commerce. (Under Section 5(8), a motor carrier operating entirely in intrastate commerce solely within Michigan may not permit or require a CMV operator engaged in seasonal construction-related activities to operate for more than a specified number of hours in a particular period of time. Section 6(1) requires motor carriers to submit their transportation safety-related documents and equipment for inspection or copying to an enforcement member of the State Police Motor Carrier Division.
> 
> SHORT EXPLANATION:
> 
> *NON-CDL requiring commercial motor vehicles operated entirely within Michigan [in intrastate commerce] will no longer need to display USDOT numbers, carry proof of DOT inspection and drivers will no longer need to use log books. *
> 
> Again, just because your vehicle is under 26,001 does not make it a "private" vehicle. It is a CMV, but not under the same regulations.
> 
> If you have a USDOT number displayed on your vehicle and you no longer require it due to PA 231, you may wish to consider removing it from your vehicles. The USDOT monitors carrier and driver compliance with the DOT rules by tracking violations attached to DOT numbers under the CSA compliance and enforcement program.
> 
> Call the Center for Truck Safety if you have questions. 800-682-4682 Monday thru Friday 8:45 am to 4:45 pm.





eatonpaving;1798697 said:


> John T. Klees
> Attorney
> 616.233.5119
> [email protected]
> 1
> .
> What is the New Law: Public Act 231 of 2012 (HB 5228)?
> *This new law exempts small-business vehicles (betwe
> en 10,001 and 26,000 lbs)*
> that are only driven
> intrastate (within Michigan) from unnecessary fede
> ral regulations. Specific
> ally, such vehicles no
> longer need to display a USDOT number.
> This bill was passed unanimously by both the Senate and House, signed
> into law by the governor on
> June 29, 2012, and given immediate effect.
> 2. How does it affect my transportation and trucking fleet?
> If your vehicle qualifies, you are exempt fr
> om certain onerous trucking regulations.
> If you have vehicles under 26,001 lbs. and drive on
> ly in the State of Michigan, you are no longer
> considered to be driving a commerc
> ial motor vehicle and on
> ly need to comply with Parts 391-3 of
> the Federal Regulations (whi
> ch generally pertain to qualifications
> of drivers and longer combination
> vehicle driver instructors, driving of covered mo
> tor vehicles such as busses or hazardous waste
> haulers, and parts and accessories
> necessary for safe operation).


In this post you make my point. The bolded statement says these vehicles are still CMV's but are no longer subject to the same restrictions as CMV's *OVER* 26,001.

PA 231 did not remove all requirements for CMV's between 10,001 and 26,001. It removed most of them, and the ones that were most troublesome. It did not change the definition of Commercial Motor Vehicles and did not change the driver eligibility requirements.


----------



## Danhoe

A couple years ago there was a dot cop on this site that tried to explain a few things and he was told he didn't have a clue what was going on. So he left the site. He has explained everything to me, I have followed his advice and in the past 10 years and got one ticket which was my fault for not getting a permit. And one of my machines is a permit load and move it a lot. I am watching you guys and laughing. I have even tried to help a few of you guys out, then a few go and still get the same ticket again. if you don't believe what is being said here, call the local state police post and ask the motor carrier yourself.


----------



## Lightningllc

Dan I think the problem is that msp are correct in telling and reading the law. It is the small local pd that still have not been educated.


----------



## eatonpaving

Mark Oomkes;1798956 said:


> Again, RV's and horse trailers never did fall under CMV rules because they are not CMV's unless they are being used to generate revenue, which is what commercial means.
> 
> By definition, any of our vehicles used in our businesses are commercial vehicles when used during the commission of making money.
> 
> For instance, my personal ride is a F350. If I am towing a trailer with mowers on it to perform services for my customers, it is a commercial vehicle.
> 
> If I am hauling those same mowers and trailer to my house to mow my own lawn, it is not a commercial vehicle. If I hook my 5ver up to it and drive to California, it is not a commercial vehicle. Even if I have my company name and USDOT numbers on it. If I am not using it to make money, it is not a commercial vehicle.
> 
> In this post you make my point. The bolded statement says these vehicles are still CMV's but are no longer subject to the same restrictions as CMV's *OVER* 26,001.
> 
> PA 231 did not remove all requirements for CMV's between 10,001 and 26,001. It removed most of them, and the ones that were most troublesome. It did not change the definition of Commercial Motor Vehicles and did not change the driver eligibility requirements.


i have not renewed my health card in years 20 some years...my trucks all fall under the 10.001lbs except one and its 15500lbs..most dots dont know that my truck is not a pickup with just a flat bed...this cop knew and issued me a ticket well 4 tickets...his job is to get money for the city(they could care less about safety) when i got to court i showed them the same paper i posted on here, the cop said it did not apply to farmington hills, i got loud and requested to see the judge, got my request....told the judge that my truck did not apply to these rules and was private...(i have no signage or dot number on my trucks) judge looked over the papers and said the only thing that was my fault was the tail light...i agreed to pay it.. now the cop has it in his head that a truck my size is a private truck...he put up no fight in front of the judge...cause he really did not know, nor did the judge....and they really dont want a trial cause it takes to long...they have to many trucks to deal with, they want you in and out and want you to leave your money....it cost me 350.00 but could have been 1100.00 now if they knew i was wrong thay would have made the tickets stick...i have had trucks for 33 years now and have never really lost in court...


----------



## eatonpaving

eatonpaving;1798997 said:


> i have not renewed my health card in years 20 some years...my trucks all fall under the 10.001lbs except one and its 15500lbs..most dots dont know that my truck is not a pickup with just a flat bed...this cop knew and issued me a ticket well 4 tickets...his job is to get money for the city(they could care less about safety) when i got to court i showed them the same paper i posted on here, the cop said it did not apply to farmington hills, i got loud and requested to see the judge, got my request....told the judge that my truck did not apply to these rules and was private...(i have no signage or dot number on my trucks) judge looked over the papers and said the only thing that was my fault was the tail light...i agreed to pay it.. now the cop has it in his head that a truck my size is a private truck...he put up no fight in front of the judge...cause he really did not know, nor did the judge....and they really dont want a trial cause it takes to long...they have to many trucks to deal with, they want you in and out and want you to leave your money....it cost me 350.00 but could have been 1100.00 now if they knew i was wrong thay would have made the tickets stick...i have had trucks for 33 years now and have never really lost in court...


mark just so i understand what you are saying.....you have signage and dot numbers on your f-350 and you are going home from the yard to cut your grass and you broadside a lady with kids your going to tell them its private and has nothing to do with your business...ok...is your insurance commerical or private on the truck....any time you have signage on your truck you are conducting business...(company advertising) if you have no sinage or numbers and have an accident then its private unless you have commercial ins....


----------



## Mark Oomkes

eatonpaving;1799004 said:


> mark just so i understand what you are saying.....you have signage and dot numbers on your f-350 and you are going home from the yard to cut your grass and you broadside a lady with kids your going to tell them its private and has nothing to do with your business...ok...is your insurance commerical or private on the truck....any time you have signage on your truck you are conducting business...(company advertising) if you have no sinage or numbers and have an accident then its private unless you have commercial ins....


We are not talking about insurance. Insurance has nothing to do with DOT regs as long as you meet the minimum state requirements.

DOT\motor carrier could give a crap less about insurance as long as you have it.

Does your insurance cert state "commercial" or "private"? No

As for signage, not in the eyes of the law, you are not conducting business.

All I'm trying to do is prevent misinformation. A Prius used as a sales vehicle is a commercial vehicle. My Dakota is a CMV. You don't need a med card, CDL or DOT numbers, but it is a commercial vehicle. By DEFINITION. I would not want someone else taking your advice to court and stating that their truck is not a CMV because it doesn't have signage and\or is under 26,001. Because that is flat out wrong. If they are being used in the commission of commerce, they are CMV's.


----------



## Defcon 5

Since Crete doe's not post anymore I guess someone had to pick up the torch.....Good info Mark...Your right on the Money.....:salute:


----------



## eatonpaving

Mark Oomkes;1799020 said:


> We are not talking about insurance. Insurance has nothing to do with DOT regs as long as you meet the minimum state requirements.
> 
> DOT\motor carrier could give a crap less about insurance as long as you have it.
> 
> Does your insurance cert state "commercial" or "private"? No
> 
> As for signage, not in the eyes of the law, you are not conducting business.
> 
> All I'm trying to do is prevent misinformation. A Prius used as a sales vehicle is a commercial vehicle. My Dakota is a CMV. You don't need a med card, CDL or DOT numbers, but it is a commercial vehicle. By DEFINITION. I would not want someone else taking your advice to court and stating that their truck is not a CMV because it doesn't have signage and\or is under 26,001. Because that is flat out wrong. If they are being used in the commission of commerce, they are CMV's.


its you who is not informed, plow into someone with signage on a business truck and a plow with private ins and see if your covered... all i know is the judge agreed with what i showed him....and lawyers are calling them private...thats all i can go by...one says yes one says no..whos right..dont know, but as long as its on record in the court of farmington hills i have a leg to stand on...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

eatonpaving;1799032 said:


> its you who is not informed, plow into someone with signage on a business truck and a plow with private ins and see if your covered... all i know is the judge agreed with what i showed him....and lawyers are calling them private...thats all i can go by...one says yes one says no..whos right..dont know, but as long as its on record in the court of farmington hills i have a leg to stand on...


OK, are we discussing DOT or insurance? Once we settle that, then we can have a discussion. If you keep changing the topic, we will get nowhere.


----------



## eatonpaving

Mark Oomkes;1799020 said:


> We are not talking about insurance. Insurance has nothing to do with DOT regs as long as you meet the minimum state requirements.
> 
> DOT\motor carrier could give a crap less about insurance as long as you have it.
> 
> Does your insurance cert state "commercial" or "private"? No
> 
> As for signage, not in the eyes of the law, you are not conducting business.
> 
> All I'm trying to do is prevent misinformation. A Prius used as a sales vehicle is a commercial vehicle. My Dakota is a CMV. You don't need a med card, CDL or DOT numbers, but it is a commercial vehicle. By DEFINITION. I would not want someone else taking your advice to court and stating that their truck is not a CMV because it doesn't have signage and\or is under 26,001. Because that is flat out wrong. If they are being used in the commission of commerce, they are CMV's.


just talked to officer phipps of the Michigan state police on telegraph....what is needed for under 26001
1. signage

2. med card

3.no driving in the third lane.

4. no dot number or inspections

5. commercial ins.

6. flares..

he said alot of local cops have catching up to do..

i was wrong...but at least now i know...guess i got lucky in the hills....


----------



## eatonpaving

eatonpaving;1799041 said:


> just talked to officer phipps of the Michigan state police on telegraph....what is needed for under 26001
> 1. signage
> 
> 2. med card
> 
> 3.no driving in the third lane.
> 
> 4. no dot number or inspections
> 
> 5. commercial ins.
> 
> 6. flares..
> 
> he said alot of local cops have catching up to do..
> 
> i was wrong...but at least now i know...guess i got lucky in the hills....


now about the ins....2 years ago a guy walked out in front of my plow truck (pickup) i had sinage and dot numbers on the truck but had regular ins...i plowed over him and he was messed up.....MY TRUCK INS WOULD NOT COVER THE ACCIDENT...if you have a pickup with regular ins and use it for business you have no ins...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

eatonpaving;1799045 said:


> now about the ins....2 years ago a guy walked out in front of my plow truck (pickup) i had sinage and dot numbers on the truck but had regular ins...i plowed over him and he was messed up.....MY TRUCK INS WOULD NOT COVER THE ACCIDENT...if you have a pickup with regular ins and use it for business you have no ins...


Never would debate this.


----------



## Freshwater

eatonpaving;1799032 said:


> its you who is not informed, plow into someone with signage on a business truck and a plow with private ins and see if your covered... all i know is the judge agreed with what i showed him....and lawyers are calling them private...thats all i can go by...one says yes one says no..whos right..dont know, but as long as its on record in the court of farmington hills i have a leg to stand on...


this has been the longest this conversation has gone without falling apart.

Eaton the way mark described it is the way my attorney did to me. he was unhappy with the final bill because the intent was to make the cut off at 26001 period but the wording didn't really say that.

Thats why I think your ruling is important. It looks like we have an opportunity to push the interpretation to that even though the bill is worded differently. I give you a lot of credit for fighting and winning, I feel like you were partly fighting me too. Thank you. There is always the risk of losing.


----------



## Freshwater

Freshwater;1799054 said:


> this has been the longest this conversation has gone without falling apart.
> 
> Eaton the way mark described it is the way my attorney did to me. he was unhappy with the final bill because the intent was to make the cut off at 26001 period but the wording didn't really say that.
> 
> Thats why I think your ruling is important. It looks like we have an opportunity to push the interpretation to that even though the bill is worded differently. I give you a lot of credit for fighting and winning, I feel like you were partly fighting me too. Thank you. There is always the risk of losing.


Never mind looked like it was about to fall apart.

The leos should be caught up that was 2 yrs ago.


----------



## eatonpaving

Freshwater;1799054 said:


> this has been the longest this conversation has gone without falling apart.
> 
> Eaton the way mark described it is the way my attorney did to me. he was unhappy with the final bill because the intent was to make the cut off at 26001 period but the wording didn't really say that.
> 
> Thats why I think your ruling is important. It looks like we have an opportunity to push the interpretation to that even though the bill is worded differently. I give you a lot of credit for fighting and winning, I feel like you were partly fighting me too. Thank you. There is always the risk of losing.


i have had trucks for a long time lots of big dump trucks back when i was younger and had more spirit, i got tickets for my tarp flapping, mud flaps to short and then to long, you name it and i have gotten it...one thing that i noticed was ppl never put up a fuss, i do it cause it has always gotten me results, you are allways going to pay them something no matter what...now i know what i need for the truck and should be good..i never think about losing cause when those lights go on i know its going to cost...if i leave the court with paying less than they wanted its a win...so many rules and regs its hard to know them all, and thats true with both sides always test them on what they know...the results might be surprising...


----------



## terrapro

I seriously heard something about snow around the 15-16-17


----------



## Freshwater

terrapro;1799069 said:


> I seriously heard something about snow around the 15-16-17


Oh boy. I was hoping for a real warm up. Its been cold wading in these ponds.


----------



## Bigrd1

Does anyone have an argon/co2 tank they wanna get rid of?


----------



## Lightningllc

I know this is gonna sound weird but I'm gonna start turning on sprinklers.


----------



## Defcon 5

Lightningllc;1799078 said:


> I know this is gonna sound weird but I'm gonna start turning on sprinklers.


I think Mother Nature turned on the sprinklers for you.....


----------



## Superior L & L

We usually start turn on's by April 15th . Just leave the timer turned off. Not enough hours in may to get them all turned on and sometimes lawns can get real thirsty in June.


----------



## Lightningllc

We start April 15th also, looking at temps I think we should be ok with 60's as a high. Like Paul said test system, leave clock off. 

Yes I'm feeling ok.


----------



## TheXpress2002

There is a powerful cold shot next week. Overnight temps will be below freezing.....


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Lightningllc;1799181 said:


> Yes I'm feeling ok.


Early start again? :laughing:


----------



## snow_man_48045

TheXpress2002;1799184 said:


> There is a powerful cold shot next week. Overnight temps will be below freezing.....


Still plenty of frost in the ground where snow was cleared all winter. Especially in shaded areas


----------



## Do It All Do It Right

Anyone interested in doing some lawn repair along a drive in sterling heights?


----------



## Lightningllc

Mark Oomkes;1799194 said:


> Early start again? :laughing:


Oh ya. You know what they say about jumping the gun.


----------



## stanky

defcon 5;1798518 said:


> it's not a compliance issue......you can't comply with a moving target.....when you have as much equipment rolling down the road as stanky or the company i work for you are going to get pulled over for phantom reasons....every city has a motor carrier division now.....it's all about money and you are gonna get a ticket...


thank you !!!!!


----------



## bdryer

Hey Guys, long time member, infrequent poster... 

I remember that there were a few guys on here that did seal coating and pavement striping.... Are they/you still on here? PM me if interested in a smaller commercial job in White Lake/West Waterford. Thanks. :waving:


----------



## TheXpress2002

I am watching early next week for backside snow as a cold front moves through. System will start as rain Monday but will transition over to snow overnight Monday. Temps will be in the mid 20s supporting the change over. Again this is just being watched not hyping or guaranteeing.


----------



## redskinsfan34

TheXpress2002;1799512 said:


> I am watching early next week for backside snow as a cold front moves through. System will start as rain Monday but will transition over to snow overnight Monday. Temps will be in the mid 20s supporting the change over. Again this is just being watched not hyping or guaranteeing.


Sorry Ryan. This just won't do. I'm starting cleanups this week.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Can we postpone that until Wednesday?


----------



## Luther

Mark Oomkes;1799542 said:


> Can we postpone that until Wednesday *12/10/14*?


There...that's better.


----------



## Defcon 5

TheXpress2002;1799512 said:


> I am watching early next week for backside snow as a cold front moves through. System will start as rain Monday but will transition over to snow overnight Monday. Temps will be in the mid 20s supporting the change over. Again this is just being watched not hyping or guaranteeing.


You just wont give up.......

I think you need to sit back have a couple of Beers and worry aboot the Tigers Bullpen and NOT the Weather.....


----------



## Freshwater

Defcon 5;1799552 said:


> You just wont give up.......
> 
> I think you need to sit back have a couple of Beers and worry aboot the Tigers Bullpen and NOT the Weather.....


And there hitting when verlander or sherzer pitch.


----------



## Lightningllc

Defcon 5;1799552 said:


> You just wont give up.......
> 
> I think you need to sit back have a couple of Beers and worry aboot the Tigers Bullpen and NOT the Weather.....


BEER...................………Nothin more to say


----------



## Freshwater

Can anybody give me dates of all 1.5" + snowfalls from jan1 to Jan 15? My paperwork got screwed up. Thanks in advance.


----------



## esshakim

Anyone on here know of someone or is themselves selling a 4door dump truck? If so shoot me an email [email protected]


----------



## TheXpress2002

Freshwater;1799712 said:


> Can anybody give me dates of all 1.5" + snowfalls from jan1 to Jan 15? My paperwork got screwed up. Thanks in advance.


PM me your email address


----------



## Freshwater

TheXpress2002;1799819 said:


> PM me your email address


Sent you a pm. I think I did it right. Thank you sir.


----------



## Freshwater

Freshwater;1799823 said:


> Sent you a pm. I think I did it right. Thank you sir.


Got them. Thanks again Ryan.

Looking at the daily totals on paper really gives a new perspective. Man we got hammered.


----------



## terrapro

Freshwater;1799862 said:


> Got them. Thanks again Ryan.
> 
> Looking at the daily totals on paper really gives a new perspective. Man we got hammered.


 Yes reviewing my records just the 2 months of December and January some sites were serviced 3 times what they should have for the entire season...:/


----------



## eatonpaving

*Frankland*

one of our members has an accident yesterday...franks landscaping....

https://www.facebook.com/index.php?stype=lo&lh=Ac--qDelWlQ65ckI


----------



## Freshwater

eatonpaving;1800009 said:


> one of our members has an accident yesterday...franks landscaping....
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/index.php?stype=lo&lh=Ac--qDelWlQ65ckI


I'm not on Facebook. Is there another place for info?


----------



## Freshwater

terrapro;1799952 said:


> Yes reviewing my records just the 2 months of December and January some sites were serviced 3 times what they should have for the entire season...:/


If someone showed me that info before the season I would have said they were crazy.

And you.got it worse than I did Cole.


----------



## Defcon 5

Monday night!!!.....Code Red!!!.....Mount up the Plows we are gonna Get Hammerd....:waving:......


----------



## Lightningllc

70 today 1-3" tomorrow night. Ok what's wrong with this picture.


----------



## TheXpress2002

I call this model mayhem with ratios of 8 to 1....

Accumulation may be hard pressed but something is likely to stick because of the timing overnight and temps in the mid 20s


----------



## Defcon 5

Lightningllc;1800427 said:


> 70 today 1-3" tomorrow night. Ok what's wrong with this picture.


I'm heading out to Pre-salt Very Soon........payup......:waving:....


----------



## TheXpress2002

NWS now has us forecasted for 1-3 inches tomorrow night


----------



## flykelley

TheXpress2002;1800471 said:


> NWS now has us forecasted for 1-3 inches tomorrow night


Need a dislike button!
:angry:


----------



## Freshwater

TheXpress2002;1800471 said:


> NWS now has us forecasted for 1-3 inches tomorrow night


We're what about 1.9" off the record? Might as well get it.


----------



## magnatrac

The ice was finally off the lake yesterday and I just got back from the first boat ride of the year. I guess it can snow now ,I had my fun l.o.l.


----------



## First Responder

I say let's get the record..... go big or go home! 

Had a funny feeling, left one truck with salter & plow on and didn't put the other plows/Salters in storage yet!


----------



## TheXpress2002

All models are in agreement for snowfall tomorrow night. The big question will be do the temps drop quick enough to support it on pavement. Reports from states out west that had the 80 degree temps followed by the snow had the flash freeze before hand supporting the accumulations on pavement.


----------



## Bedell Mgmt.

TheXpress2002;1800637 said:


> All models are in agreement for snowfall tomorrow night. The big question will be do the temps drop quick enough to support it on pavement. Reports from states out west that had the 80 degree temps followed by the snow had the flash freeze before hand supporting the accumulations on pavement.


i was reading this too... AWESOME SAUCE!


----------



## Lightningllc

I remember this same thing happening in 2010 about the same date.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

TheXpress2002;1800637 said:


> All models are in agreement for snowfall tomorrow night. The big question will be do the temps drop quick enough to support it on pavement. Reports from states out west that had the 80 degree temps followed by the snow had the flash freeze before hand supporting the accumulations on pavement.


Blah, blah, blah


----------



## terrapro

Lightningllc;1800723 said:


> I remember this same thing happening in 2010 about the same date.


2011 on the 18 we had a salting and 2009 we had a full push 3-5" on the 6 but I don't have anything for April or even back into March for snow in 2010.


----------



## Luther

Bring it on. We'll be ready.


----------



## TheXpress2002

Mark Oomkes;1800737 said:


> Blah, blah, blah


You're just jealous....


----------



## Lightningllc

terrapro;1800738 said:


> 2011 on the 18 we had a salting and 2009 we had a full push 3-5" on the 6 but I don't have anything for April or even back into March for snow in 2010.


It was 2009, full push happened.

I hope it doesn't stick we are in full install mode / cleanup. Shoot we turned on sprinklers.


----------



## Bedell Mgmt.

TCLA;1800740 said:


> Bring it on. We'll be ready.


Sorry for saying that "p" word that rhymes with cow earlier....


----------



## Mark Oomkes

TheXpress2002;1800747 said:


> You're just jealous....


Not in the slightest.


----------



## Defcon 5

NOAA is saying 2" to 4".....I better sober up.....


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Defcon 5;1800818 said:


> NOAA is saying 2" to 4".....I better sober up.....


Fat chance of either of those happening.


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes;1800825 said:


> Fat chance of either of those happening.


Im switching over to Light Beer as we speak.....:salute:


----------



## TheXpress2002

Defcon 5;1800840 said:


> Im switching over to Light Beer as we speak.....:salute:


driving by your site and I don't see any orange flashing beacons driving around at the moment. I am sorely disappointed in your lack of addressing this code red situation


----------



## irlandscaper

Feel like I should be putting plows on, salters ready though. This sucks


----------



## Defcon 5

TheXpress2002;1800846 said:


> driving by your site and I don't see any orange flashing beacons driving around at the moment. I am sorely disappointed in your lack of addressing this code red situation


I have already Pre-Salted and im at home drinking more Beer......You didn't see all the empty Beer cans in the entrance way............

*Theres enough salt buildup from this year to fight off 6" or 7 " of snow.....*


----------



## Lightningllc

I think per-salting would be a good idea, I have a ton of estimates to do tomorrow and appt's


----------



## kg26

Lightningllc;1800752 said:


> It was 2009, full push happened.
> 
> I hope it doesn't stick we are in full install mode / cleanup. Shoot we turned on sprinklers.


little soon aye?


----------



## kg26

Looks like we might end up getting that record after all, that's fine by me I like the fact that my company would be a part of history.


----------



## TheXpress2002

Mark Oomkes;1800804 said:


> Not in the slightest.


Looks like you are attending the party also....


----------



## Mark Oomkes

TheXpress2002;1800899 said:


> Looks like you are attending the party also....


No, we're not.

Apparently you got my text.

Time to start salting truck hoods.


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes;1800900 said:


> No, we're not.
> 
> Apparently you got my text.
> 
> Time to start salting truck hoods.


Im heading over to GR this weekend......I will stop by....I know where you live.....:laughing:......


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Defcon 5;1800904 said:


> Im heading over to GR this weekend......I will stop by....I know where you live.....:laughing:......


Locked and loaded.

Well, actually, I might have to load a few of my firearms if you're stopping by.

And stock up the beer fridge.

It is snowing here folks. And sticking on hoods and raised surfaces.


----------



## TheXpress2002

Mark Oomkes;1800900 said:


> No, we're not.
> 
> Apparently you got my text.
> 
> Time to start salting truck hoods.


Didn't get anything.....


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes;1800910 said:


> Locked and loaded.
> 
> Well, actually, I might have to load a few of my firearms if you're stopping by.
> 
> And stock up the beer fridge.
> 
> It is snowing here folks. And sticking on hoods and raised surfaces.


Still 45 here.......I guess you did not salt the Hood well enough...

No worries on the Beer.....I travel with a Keg.....:salute:


----------



## Mark Oomkes

TheXpress2002;1800912 said:


> Didn't get anything.....


Didn't go through. I resent it.


----------



## Lightningllc

Damn birdies from the westside sent me a text. Well all I can say is "LETS BREAK THE RECORD BOYS".


----------



## bln

^^^^ How much is sticking to the pavement?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Lightningllc;1800950 said:


> Damn birdies from the westside sent me a text. Well all I can say is "LETS BREAK THE RECORD BOYS".


everything but the payment is covered now, in snowing hard.


----------



## Lightningllc

Damn birdie again. ^^^^^^^^


----------



## TheXpress2002

Our concern in SE Mich is what is developing over Indiana and that changeover. As that front to our west slides towards us the moisture to the south will enhance that band and draw in much colder air


----------



## TheXpress2002

Again I am not saying all of this will stick but it will be very intense rates


----------



## Lightningllc

••••••••••RECORD BREAKING••••••••••••••

Ryan don't be afraid to say it


----------



## TheXpress2002

Just like until a pitcher records the 27th out.....

lips stay sealed


----------



## bln

^^^^ Or after a women gets married, the lips stay sealed.


----------



## TheXpress2002

As of 1 am 

.6" officially at DTW

1.3" to go


----------



## TheXpress2002

Congrats Flint area. You have officially broken your all time snow record in the past hour


----------



## EternityEnds

anybody have eyes on Novi /Livonia area? Still just wet pavement down here in dearborn


----------



## bln

I will update novI soon


----------



## bln

anybody have eyes in Southfield


----------



## TheXpress2002

in Canton in Plymouth north of Ford Road all needs attention south of Ford Road is wet pavement


----------



## Lightningllc

Just wet out in Brighton. All concrete and asphalt melted.


----------



## bln

Noi needs attention


----------



## Freshwater

Redford was starting to cover, now its all melting.


----------



## TheXpress2002

Ann Arbor is starting to ice up


----------



## Green Glacier

Chelsea sidewalks frozen


----------



## hosejockey4506

Most lots around Howell/ hartland area were icy. Fenton is hit and miss.


----------



## GreenAcresFert

http://www.crh.noaa.gov/news/display_cmsstory.php?wfo=dtx&storyid=100198&source=0


----------



## TheXpress2002

Congratulations everyone you are now a part of history of the snowiest year on record. DTW officially recorded 3 .1 inches this morning!!!!!


----------



## Mark Oomkes

TheXpress2002;1801123 said:


> Congratulations everyone you are now a part of history of the snowiest year on record. DTW officially recorded 3 .1 inches this morning!!!!!


Blah, blah, blah. 

Still need around 15" more to hit our record.


----------



## terrapro

TheXpress2002;1801123 said:


> Congratulations everyone you are now a part of history of the snowiest year on record. DTW officially recorded 3 .1 inches this morning!!!!!


Good turn it off!!! Are you happy now?


----------



## Freshwater

TheXpress2002;1801123 said:


> Congratulations everyone you are now a part of history of the snowiest year on record. DTW officially recorded 3 .1 inches this morning!!!!!


Well done everyone.

Now I never want to see anything like this winter again.

Ryan I am warming up to the idea of plowing that one huge snowstorm one time.


----------



## TheXpress2002

so let's start discussing the snow for Friday night...


----------



## TheXpress2002

that's a joke folks just a few flakes nothing will materialize


----------



## redskinsfan34

I was about to tell you to go to hell.


----------



## bln

To hell with spring, lets go for 100"


----------



## TheXpress2002

Shiz. I might be joking about the joke now that I have looked a little closer..... 

We'll just call it a chance for snow Friday night, at this time.


----------



## cuttingedge13

Anyone want to salt a lot in Wixom. I'm not putting in a v box for one lot! 

Never mind they were calling to make sure I wasn't coming out to salt.


----------



## redskinsfan34

TheXpress2002;1801160 said:


> Shiz. I might be joking about the joke now that I have looked a little closer.....
> 
> We'll just call it a chance for snow Friday night, at this time.


The low of 38 that night and the high of 55 the next day. If that holds up I think we'll survive.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

TheXpress2002;1801160 said:


> Shiz. I might be joking about the joke now that I have looked a little closer.....
> 
> We'll just call it a chance for snow Friday night, at this time.


Yeah, you're a funny guy.

Still can't believe we salted and sprayed.


----------



## terrapro

Mark Oomkes;1801188 said:


> Yeah, you're a funny guy.
> 
> Still can't believe we salted and sprayed.


Hell I had to shovel 3-3.5" of some condo decks/porches! It's just crazy! And my tennis elbow is killing me now...


----------



## kg26

Aye boys we did it! side note did anyone have to even plow?


----------



## redskinsfan34

Nothing stuck to any pavement. I had a hard time finding anywhere to throw salt.


----------



## Defcon 5

redskinsfan34;1801213 said:


> Nothing stuck to any pavement. I had a hard time finding anywhere to throw salt.


I found Plenty of places to throw Salt....Needed it or Not......:laughing:


----------



## Freshwater

Whiteout on whiteout off whiteout on whiteout off. This is unbelievable.


----------



## Lightningllc

IT IS OVER!!!!

:waving:

payup


----------



## Defcon 5

Lightningllc;1802004 said:


> IT IS OVER!!!!
> 
> :waving:
> 
> payup


Its not over until I say its over........

* Its OVER.....*

Now its Over.......


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Defcon 5;1802168 said:


> Its not over until I say its over........
> 
> * Its OVER.....*
> 
> Now its Over.......


Dang well better be.


----------



## Lightningllc

Defcon 5;1802168 said:


> Its not over until I say its over........
> 
> * Its OVER.....*
> 
> Now its Over.......


Great now it's gonna snow tomorrow night


----------



## TheXpress2002

Um..............are you sure about that?


----------



## eatonpaving

*honda*

for sale, best offer today gets it...1996 trx300ex with 40 hrs on it..all original except battery, and that is new, runs like a new machine....1734-674-5822


----------



## TheXpress2002

http://m.clickondetroit.com/news/exnovi-cop-wins-280k-in-lawsuit-over-alleged-ticket-quotas/25556028


----------



## Lightningllc

TheXpress2002;1802661 said:


> http://m.clickondetroit.com/news/exnovi-cop-wins-280k-in-lawsuit-over-alleged-ticket-quotas/25556028


I seen this, I was told years ago that novi and surrounding areas did this. Now it all is exposed, First a corrupt judge in novi now a corrupt dept, What a shame.payuppayup


----------



## Defcon 5

Lightningllc;1802740 said:


> I seen this, I was told years ago that novi and surrounding areas did this. Now it all is exposed, First a corrupt judge in novi now a corrupt dept, What a shame.payuppayup


It is all a Bunch of BS.......They have nothing better to to.....I bet they keep a close eye out for those Lightning Trucks running around....I would...:laughing:


----------



## Lightningllc

Defcon 5;1802743 said:


> It is all a Bunch of BS.......They have nothing better to to.....I bet they keep a close eye out for those Lightning Trucks running around....I would...:laughing:


I would:waving:

I know there are some big trucks that should be inspected over on the east side.


----------



## Defcon 5

Lightningllc;1802745 said:


> I would:waving:
> 
> I know there are some big trucks that should be inspected over on the east side.


We have a plant on Grand River between Novi Road and Beck.....I watch Novi PD pull truck after truck over....Mostly Landscapers...Like shooting fish in a Barrel...Novi PD Never pulls our Mixers over.....Just gotta know which Palms to Grease.....:laughing:


----------



## Lightningllc

Defcon 5;1802752 said:


> We have a plant on Grand River between Novi Road and Beck.....I watch Novi PD pull truck after truck over....Mostly Landscapers...Like shooting fish in a Barrel...Novi PD Never pulls our Mixers over.....Just gotta know which Palms to Grease.....:laughing:


Wonder how much concrete has been delivered to motor carriers??:salute:


----------



## eatonpaving

*yep its over*

have a good Easter everyone.............going to be a long hot summer..


----------



## rstan2010

Looking for a skid for under 15k if anyone has anything pm me. Thanks


----------



## Mark Oomkes

eatonpaving;1802935 said:


> have a good Easter everyone.............going to be a long hot summer..


My dad was just up north, northern Lakes MI and Huron are still froze. Saw a story about 24" of ice in Marquette harbor yet. Lots of snow up there.

So it's going to be a COOL summer.


----------



## Lightningllc

Mark Oomkes;1803157 said:


> My dad was just up north, northern Lakes MI and Huron are still froze. Saw a story about 24" of ice in Marquette harbor yet. Lots of snow up there.
> 
> So it's going to be a COOL summer.


IT'S NOT OVER UPNORTHxysport


----------



## Defcon 5

It's over up north too.....Heading up to play Golf in 2 weeks......


----------



## Patrick34

*Exmark*

If anyone is interested, we have (4) Exmark Lazers for sale. Located in Auburn Hills.

Mowers are 60 inch decks.

1) Lazer Z: 2,422 hours, 27hp motor. $2,900.

2) Lazer XS: 2,251 hours, 35hp motor, with Ultra Vac bagger. $3,900.

3) Lazer Z: 2,155 hours, 27hp motor, with Ultra Vac bagger. $3,900.

4) Lazer Z: 2,159 hours, 27hp motor. $2,900.

We are the original owners since new on all machines. All normal maintenance performed by certified mechanic.

If interested please call 248.891.5575 or reply via email.


----------



## bln

Hey, just an FYI for anybody has is with Larson's Insurance Agency. Their license was just suspended.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Whoops, axed this over on LS, didn't they do the MNLA stuff?


----------



## bln

Mark, message me your email.


----------



## alternative

bln;1803688 said:


> Mark, message me your email.


I use to have larsons 20 yrs ago. Karen is a trip.


----------



## bln

alternative;1803920 said:


> I use to have larsons 20 yrs ago. Karen is a trip.


Years back I tried doing biz with her. I gave her my info and told her I wasn't going to be back in town for a week. This is back when cell phones didn't work up north. I had 19 messages from her in those 7 days each was nastier then the previous one.


----------



## Lightningllc

It kinda struck me odd that I had to go to her house to talk about insurance. 

Now I found out why. Can someone say FRAUD


----------



## Freshwater

http://flint.craigslist.org/ptd/4423755313.html 
Does anybody know if this is a good deal? For 6' bed.


----------



## MPM

Freshwater;1803969 said:


> http://flint.craigslist.org/ptd/4423755313.html
> Does anybody know if this is a good deal? For 6' bed.


They were pretty much the cheapest I could find when I bought mine. Real nice people to deal with too. I bought mine late in the season a couple years back and the controller had a bit of cosmetic damage and they sent me a brand new one at no charge. Tony Androsuk is who I always talked to.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Uggghhhhhh

http://www.mlive.com/weather/index....of_snow_and_countin.html#incart_river_default


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Lots and lots of cold water out there.

http://media.mlive.com/grpress/news_impact/photo/great-lakes-icejpg-f005e9766a4ddc70.jpg


----------



## Freshwater

MPM;1804079 said:


> They were pretty much the cheapest I could find when I bought mine. Real nice people to deal with too. I bought mine late in the season a couple years back and the controller had a bit of cosmetic damage and they sent me a brand new one at no charge. Tony Androsuk is who I always talked to.


how do you like it? I was recommended the truck craft over the Dogg. I've been happy with the Dogg spreaders that's why I'm considering this.


----------



## MPM

Freshwater;1804089 said:


> how do you like it? I was recommended the truck craft over the Dogg. I've been happy with the Dogg spreaders that's why I'm considering this.


Ive had 2yds of damp topsoil in mine and it dumped no problem. I havent had any problems with it.


----------



## MPM

Anyone have a small mini spreader they wanna get rid of? Want to make a spreader mnt on the front of my mower to fert. my lawn with.


----------



## Lightningllc

Mark Oomkes;1804082 said:


> Uggghhhhhh
> 
> http://www.mlive.com/weather/index....of_snow_and_countin.html#incart_river_default


TOLD YAwesport


----------



## Freshwater

MPM;1804095 said:


> Ive had 2yds of damp topsoil in mine and it dumped no problem. I havent had any problems with it.


Thanks for the info sir. Looks like I'll be picking one up in a few weeks.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

http://www.mlive.com/weather/index....ichigan_was_coldest.html#incart_river_default


----------



## Metro Lawn

Freshwater;1803969 said:


> http://flint.craigslist.org/ptd/4423755313.html
> Does anybody know if this is a good deal? For 6' bed.


Cheaper at Angelo's


----------



## Freshwater

Metro Lawn;1806512 said:


> Cheaper at Angelo's


Thank you. I'll look there too.


----------



## Defcon 5

I would rather Pay a little more than buy anything from Angelo's.....


----------



## terrapro

Frost advisory for tonight! Load the salters back up boys!


----------



## Freshwater

Defcon 5;1806777 said:


> I would rather Pay a little more than buy anything from Angelo's.....


I agree. I do buy some from them but it becomes less and less every year. Its hard sometimes.es cause they have everything .


----------



## stanky

*summer*

Well guy's i hope everyone has a safe and blessed summer, good luck and make lot's of money !!!


----------



## CSC Contracting

I am selling 1998 jcb 212 loader live 3 point hitch, 1 and 2 yard buckets, 10 foot plow and weight pack. 4 wheel drive and steer enclosed cab with heat. $16,500 
Pics upon request


----------



## eatonpaving

*saltdogg*

saltdogg poly salter, 2 yarder....3 years old works perfect 1500.00

1734-674-5822


----------



## eatonpaving

*plow/salt/dump setup*

http://detroit.craigslist.org/wyn/grd/4471869236.html


----------



## eatonpaving

eatonpaving;1808190 said:


> saltdogg poly salter, 2 yarder....3 years old works perfect 1500.00
> 
> 1734-674-5822


will trade the salter for a nice quad.


----------



## PlowingMI

Where can I find past storm totals for Southfield?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Sooooo, after Saturday and Sunday, I'm ready for winter. Only in the 80's and I can't stand it. 

I'd much rather have -20 than +86.

PS And 1.8% ice coverage of Lake Superior on June 1 for the first time in recent history!


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes;1810422 said:


> Sooooo, after Saturday and Sunday, I'm ready for winter. Only in the 80's and I can't stand it.
> 
> I'd much rather have -20 than +86.
> 
> PS And 1.8% ice coverage of Lake Superior on June 1 for the first time in recent history!


I combat the Hotter temps by just drinking More Beer while I play Golf.....


----------



## TheXpress2002

Defcon 5;1810454 said:


> I combat the Hotter temps by just drinking More Beer while I play Golf.....


Your comment I don't think helps after I told him on the phone earlier about my 3.5 day work weeks....lol

.... I say we keep rubbing it in


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Jerks..........


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes;1810480 said:


> Jerks..........


Thank You....I take that as a Compliment from You....Thumbs Up

Shot an 87 today...I think I could have done better......But the 12 Beers did not help my score any....


----------



## eatonpaving

*New toy*

1997 dodge


----------



## liquidchloride

I have never posted on this site, yet I have been a long time user of the SE Michigan thread. I would like to share my experiences with using liquid ice melters. I think I have good information to pass along as the company I have worked for during the past 5 years (and longer) makes, distributes, builds their own spray systems and uses liquid salt for internal snow removal operations of over 600,000 gallons annually. I have created a journal of sorts that may help someone (out there) who is considering liquid salting, or would like to improve their operation, or would like to back up their rock salt capabilities, etc. If you would like a copy--it's not professionally done--let me know and I will send it to you. I know it's summer -- but someone just might be needing this info and if I can help--I'd like to. Thanks!


----------



## terrapro

Speaking of liquid...
I just received a anonymous text telling me to bid high because salt prices are going to be high :/
I haven't even checked but what are you guys hearing already?


----------



## liquidchloride

Check the last Snow Magazine articles. Not only is the price going higher--quantities might be limited right from the beginning of the season. The major suppliers are suggesting it could take three years to re-supply the chain--at average levels of snow-above average this season might mean plowing a lot more


----------



## Mark Oomkes

terrapro;1812209 said:


> Speaking of liquid...
> I just received a anonymous text telling me to bid high because salt prices are going to be high :/
> I haven't even checked but what are you guys hearing already?


A lot of BS and nothing good.


----------



## MI Green

Mark Oomkes;1810422 said:


> Sooooo, after Saturday and Sunday, I'm ready for winter. Only in the 80's and I can't stand it.
> 
> I'd much rather have -20 than +86.
> 
> PS And 1.8% ice coverage of Lake Superior on June 1 for the first time in recent history!


after waking up from a nap in my truck this winter from hypothermia do to a blown heater fan at 2 am and -20, ill take the heat.... Rural snow plowing sucked this winter to say the least... Many times I've headed out in the middle of the night knowing if something happened no one was coming to get me till at least 10 am. That is a weird feeling. I also had to open up more than one road this winter that was snowed shut with 3ft of snow. Then me and another guy were 30 miles from home and got caught in storm that was snowing 2 inches an hr. I had to plow 20 out of those 30 miles home because during the time we were out we had 18 inches of snow on the road and snow drifts almost to the hood of my truck. 2nd gear low range and foot almost to the floor :realmad: I am enjoying this summer to say the least.


----------



## Do It All Do It Right

I'd rather have snow than this rain ever other day. Atleast we can make money when it snows. Also what is up with tovar putting a trademark on "zero tolerance".


----------



## procut

Just logged in to ps for the heck of it, surprised the thread has remained as active as it has. Just picked up a new '14 Chevy on Monday and am already looking at plows for it, which made me think to check on here. It seems like when things are super busy in the summer I start wishing it was winter and when its busy in the winter I say why can't it just be summer, lol. I'm pretty much the busiest I've ever been with landscaping, and that seems to be the general industry conclusions with the other guys I'm talking to around here. Hope everyone is having a good summer, already looking forward to winter in my own weird way, lol.


----------



## Do It All Do It Right

liquidchloride;1811756 said:


> I have never posted on this site, yet I have been a long time user of the SE Michigan thread. I would like to share my experiences with using liquid ice melters. I think I have good information to pass along as the company I have worked for during the past 5 years (and longer) makes, distributes, builds their own spray systems and uses liquid salt for internal snow removal operations of over 600,000 gallons annually. I have created a journal of sorts that may help someone (out there) who is considering liquid salting, or would like to improve their operation, or would like to back up their rock salt capabilities, etc. If you would like a copy--it's not professionally done--let me know and I will send it to you. I know it's summer -- but someone just might be needing this info and if I can help--I'd like to. Thanks!


Sounds like interesting reading. Can you send it to me? [email protected] thanks


----------



## liquidchloride

On the way :redbounce


----------



## First Responder

liquidchloride;1811756 said:


> I have never posted on this site, yet I have been a long time user of the SE Michigan thread. I would like to share my experiences with using liquid ice melters. I think I have good information to pass along as the company I have worked for during the past 5 years (and longer) makes, distributes, builds their own spray systems and uses liquid salt for internal snow removal operations of over 600,000 gallons annually. I have created a journal of sorts that may help someone (out there) who is considering liquid salting, or would like to improve their operation, or would like to back up their rock salt capabilities, etc. If you would like a copy--it's not professionally done--let me know and I will send it to you. I know it's summer -- but someone just might be needing this info and if I can help--I'd like to. Thanks!


I would like to become more educated on the liquid aspect, as I have been seriously considering implementing a liquid set up. If you would be so kind to send me some information that would be great!
[email protected]
Thank you!


----------



## liquidchloride

OK

FYI--salt pricing just started being released today--more to come but here are a few bullet points

* expect $72-76 direct ship--metro detroit
* retail ?? what do you see? + $20 per ton---so about $95 picked up????
* sidewalk blends--pre season (pay and take delivery now)--OK for now--in a month expect big increase
* sidewalk CC (Peladow) short supply at best--prices going up
* Morton - grapevine says-very little supply in MI right now
* North American--grapevine says big supplier to State of MI this year--almost 100% increase in tonnage order from 2013/14 overall by the State
* Other municipalities--don't know the damage yet
* If winter starts early or is above average--expect supplies to be very low
* Seek a secondary option---plow much more, liquid back up, other ideas


Just our interpretation so far---


----------



## liquidchloride

Just for kicks--if you care to answer?

Here's the story problem--- 5 acres of lot size---5000 sq ft sidewalks--1 inch of snow--23 degrees----3am in the morning----

What will it cost to "produce" this site?
On site costs only--no overhead----my costing is $180---anyone else care to jump in? I'll share my "2 men and a pickup truck system" tomorrow sometime--

will you salt it? plow it and salt it? what else?


----------



## Green Glacier

OK guys selling out AND Looking for A JOB

7 super duty pickups 99-04 all with Boss V
2 5-7 yard dumps with tailgate spreader
2 12' pushers 
1 Vbox spreader
1 MF loader bad engine
Other stuff shovels, snow blowers, walk behind spreaders

Asking 75,000 With Accounts
Phone 517-937-7340


----------



## liquidchloride

I think we will all need to prepare ourselves for supply problems this year for rock salt. Those that can buy and stock salt for the entire year--right now----will have a leg up on the rest of us come January. The supply of rock salt to MI will be "tight" and that's if we have a below average winter. 

Please check with your suppliers---Angelos--Herch's--Dales--etc. Ask them to tell you what is going on. Supply will be < demand--that includes bagged product--

TCLA--what are you hearing? A back up technique is warranted

FYI--If direct ship is over $70 what do you think it will be if supply tightens up?

Happy 4th


----------



## TheXpress2002

Well its now July and a lot of talk is starting to stir that the predicted nice and snow free El Nino winter is caput. Should be interesting seeing that based on past data this could support a back to back situation with below average temps and well above average snowfall. The same situation happened in Europe a few years ago and both years were record breaking years.


----------



## eatonpaving

TheXpress2002;1814693 said:


> Well its now July and a lot of talk is starting to stir that the predicted nice and snow free El Nino winter is caput. Should be interesting seeing that based on past data this could support a back to back situation with below average temps and well above average snowfall. The same situation happened in Europe a few years ago and both years were record breaking years.


about the same as last season little less snow in the area of 75 inches...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

TheXpress2002;1814693 said:


> Well its now July and a lot of talk is starting to stir that the predicted nice and snow free El Nino winter is caput. Should be interesting seeing that based on past data this could support a back to back situation with below average temps and well above average snowfall. The same situation happened in Europe a few years ago and both years were record breaking years.


You know what you can do with your Lezak?


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes;1814757 said:


> You know what you can do with your Lezak?


I think I was Drinking with Lezak last night............


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Defcon 5;1814779 said:


> I think I was Drinking with Lezak last night............


You didn't actually switch brands of beer, did you?


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes;1814783 said:


> You didn't actually switch brands of beer, did you?


Nope....Still a* Bud *Man.........

I thought for sure you would be up north hanging out with TCLA in your matching Thongs.......


----------



## Mark Oomkes

That is something NO ONE would want to see. 

A gray haired old guy and a middle aged ugly dufus who's been sitting on his rear too much. Makes me want to puke.


----------



## Mike_PS

no need for the visuals, we believe you :laughing:


----------



## Defcon 5

Michael J. Donovan;1814791 said:


> no need for the visuals, we believe you :laughing:


Sorry Michael......Could not help myself......:laughing:......:waving:


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Defcon 5;1814792 said:


> Sorry Michael......Could not help myself......:laughing:......:waving:


Not sure anyone can help you. Thumbs Up


----------



## Bigmikesseasonal

*Selling Off Snow & Ice Equipment*

, Anyone that may be interested I'm selling off equipment leaving state for warmer climate! 
1. Meyer Diamond 10' long 4 1/2 yard Central Hyd. SS Vbox spreader all new parts middle of last season asking $3,500.00
2. 2 Toro Powerlites good cond. $150.00 each
3. 1 Cub Cadet Elec. start, model 524 208CC asking $400.00
4. 1 / 2014 Boss 9'2" Pro V DXT used 4 times with equipment for a 2014 Dodge 3500 asking $6,200.00 
Sorry for posting this here but I could not locate the used equip. forum!
Anyone interested can email me at [email protected] or call 248-887-0917 Thanks, Mike


----------



## Mark Oomkes

TheXpress2002;1814693 said:


> Well its now July and a lot of talk is starting to stir that the predicted nice and snow free El Nino winter is caput. Should be interesting seeing that based on past data this could support a back to back situation with below average temps and well above average snowfall. The same situation happened in Europe a few years ago and both years were record breaking years.


Break out the plows, boys, the Polar Vortex is on it's way back.............next week!


----------



## Camden

Mark Oomkes;1815085 said:


> Break out the plows, boys, the Polar Vortex is on it's way back.............next week!


From the map I saw it looks like the brunt of it will pass right over you. Normally I'd welcome a break from the heat but it hasn't been over 90 here yet this year.


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes;1815085 said:


> Break out the plows, boys, the Polar Vortex is on it's way back.............next week!


Do we need to declare a *Code Red*???...........:salute:


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Defcon 5;1815110 said:


> Do we need to declare a *Code Red*???...........:salute:


You betcha, and stock up on beer.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Does everybody know that Ryan is a sadist?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Camden;1815087 said:


> From the map I saw it looks like the brunt of it will pass right over you. Normally I'd welcome a break from the heat but it hasn't been over 90 here yet this year.


Looks like we hit 88* back in May. We have had some very humid weather though.

I'm ready for -20* again.


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes;1815125 said:


> You betcha, and stock up on beer.


I Never need to stock up on the Beer.........I always have PLENTY on hand in case I get Snowed in.................:waving:


----------



## TheXpress2002

Mark Oomkes;1815218 said:


> Does everybody know that Ryan is a sadist?


Dammed if I do dammed if I dont......


----------



## TheXpress2002

Todd...

Mark wants to know if you have some explaining to do

http://www.wxyz.com/news/southbound-i-75-closes-at-mack-after-truck-loses-load-of-rocks-in-detroit


----------



## Defcon 5

TheXpress2002;1815694 said:


> Todd...
> 
> Mark wants to know if you have some explaining to do
> 
> http://www.wxyz.com/news/southbound-i-75-closes-at-mack-after-truck-loses-load-of-rocks-in-detroit


:laughing:....I cant take credit for that one..........Now if it was a crap load of powdered cement most likely that was me.....That was a mess this AM...I wonder if the driver got any tickets.....


----------



## liquidchloride

Just got word from multiple sources that my initial post of salt prices may have been a little "lite"---prices inching up--supply going down--


----------



## Luther

This is very true


----------



## liquidchloride

The additional info we have is there will be salt available for the first round of supply (mid Jan) but--if we get anything more than BELOW average amounts of snow and ice--then all bets are off for the remainder of the year. It looks like we start the year at about the same point when salt went to $75 last year and then no supply etc, etc, etc.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Anybody for a swim in Lake Michigan?

http://blogs.woodtv.com/2014/07/31/lake-michigan-upwelling/

No copious amounts of lake effect this winter??????


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes;1818287 said:


> Anybody for a swim in Lake Michigan?
> 
> http://blogs.woodtv.com/2014/07/31/lake-michigan-upwelling/
> 
> No copious amounts of lake effect this winter??????


Is copious another word for alot?????......If that's the case....I have drank copious amounts of Beer already today......


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes;1818287 said:


> Anybody for a swim in Lake Michigan?
> 
> http://blogs.woodtv.com/2014/07/31/lake-michigan-upwelling/
> 
> No copious amounts of lake effect this winter??????


Plus......Stop using those Big words....Your NOT TCLA......


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Defcon 5;1818289 said:


> Plus......Stop using those Big words....Your NOT TCLA......


Michigan is a big word?

Or was it "a"?


----------



## EPM

Anyone have a good example of a Commodities Clause i could take a look at? Trying to get the right verbage into it and feel like im coming up short.


----------



## lawns4life

I'm looking for a driver for this winter. Residential route, so some shoveling required but will have a sidewalk guy in the truck with you. Late model truck/plow, you won't be stuck in a pos with no heat. Located in Troy. If anyone knows of anyone looking for a position this winter let me know. Thanks!


----------



## liquidchloride

FYI--salt getting tougher to price and maybe even get!

Our pricing indications ---bulk ship including trucking and taxes

40 days ago $68 per ton
14 days ago $75 per ton
yesterday $90 per ton

For kicks--you may want to take a trip to the Dock's and see how little salt there is stocked. You may find a couple very important suppliers have goose eggs!

Retail pricing is still up in the air--word to the wise--bid carefully


----------



## Defcon 5

liquidchloride;1820090 said:


> FYI--salt getting tougher to price and maybe even get!
> 
> Our pricing indications ---bulk ship including trucking and taxes
> 
> 40 days ago $68 per ton
> 14 days ago $75 per ton
> yesterday $90 per ton
> 
> For kicks--you may want to take a trip to the Dock's and see how little salt there is stocked. You may find a couple very important suppliers have goose eggs!
> 
> Retail pricing is still up in the air--word to the wise--bid carefully


Detroit Salt 4 days ago..........


----------



## Superior L & L

Defcon 5;1820357 said:


> Detroit Salt 4 days ago..........


That looks like WAY more than a goose egg


----------



## Defcon 5

Superior L & L;1820385 said:


> That looks like WAY more than a goose egg


They have probably two thirds on the ground verses last year....

The Cargill docks are about half as much on the ground as last year at this time....Was by there today and it looks like another boat unloaded there this weekend.....


----------



## Sherri Flynn

Defcon 5;1820615 said:


> They have probably two thirds on the ground verses last year....
> 
> The Cargill docks are about half as much on the ground as last year at this time....Was by there today and it looks like another boat unloaded there this weekend.....


Hey was wondering if anyone could help me out. Looking for a couple hundred cement blocks to build a salt bin. I need trucking and the blocks. My location is pontiac mi. Thanks!


----------



## Luther

Mr. Defcon is the man for that.


----------



## Sherri Flynn

TCLA;1821011 said:


> Mr. Defcon is the man for that.


Having trouble navigating this site. How do I reach Mr. Defcon.


----------



## Luther

Seeing you only have 6 posts, I don't believe you have the ability to pm him.

Either yourself or Mr. Defcon will need to post a phone number to connect. I'm sure he"ll be back on line later on today once he's done driving his big rig and starts enjoying the King of Beers.


----------



## TheXpress2002

TCLA;1821019 said:


> Seeing you only have 6 posts, I don't believe you have the ability to pm him.
> 
> Either yourself or Mr. Defcon will need to post a phone number to connect. I'm sure he"ll be back on line later on today once he's done driving his big rig and starts enjoying the King of Beers.


or his 36 holes of golf that he plays on a daily basis


----------



## Sherri Flynn

TheXpress2002;1821021 said:


> or his 36 holes of golf that he plays on a daily basis


Ok here is the number 248-981-2877 this for my husband Mike. Thanks for the help guys. Hope we can get those blocks. No one seems to have enough.


----------



## Defcon 5

Sherri Flynn;1820982 said:


> Hey was wondering if anyone could help me out. Looking for a couple hundred cement blocks to build a salt bin. I need trucking and the blocks. My location is pontiac mi. Thanks!


Superior Materals... 1-888-988-4400

Tell them what your looking for and approx. How many......

We deliver 22 Full bin Block per load...Price and delivery depends on how many you buy and your location....I will tell you this...We have been selling a ton of these this year and supply is a little low.....Any issues or they give you a hard time.....Get to 10 posts and PM me....I will not post my number on here due to the fact guys like Xpress and Mark O will troll me........:laughing:


----------



## Defcon 5

TheXpress2002;1821021 said:


> or his 36 holes of golf that he plays on a daily basis


Can only play 18 of late due to Knee and shoulder issues....These issues have not slowed down my drinking though........


----------



## Sherri Flynn

Defcon 5;1821092 said:


> Superior Materals... 1-888-988-4400
> 
> Tell them what your looking for and approx. How many......
> 
> We deliver 22 Full bin Block per load...Price and delivery depends on how many you buy and your location....I will tell you this...We have been selling a ton of these this year and supply is a little low.....Any issues or they give you a hard time.....Get to 10 posts and PM me....I will not post my number on here due to the fact guys like Xpress and Mark O will troll me........:laughing:


No problem I will let my husband know. I can leave his number for you but will also show him your message. Thanks! Mike at 248-981-2877.


----------



## goinggreen

Guys need some help pricing this apartment complex there are two complexes. This is my first big plowing bid and dont really know how much to charge. 
http://www.findlotsize.com?e=42.746274,-84.662539:0:7715 streamwood dr lansing mi:measure:0

Just plowing lots and walks no salt, complex will handle that.
Will be using a chevy 2500 with 8.5 western mvp plus.

This is the second complex same as the first no salt just plowing lot and walks

http://www.findlotsize.com?e=42.732104,-84.662616:0:7606 briarbrook lansing mi:measure:0

Complex #1 $900-$975 per push 
Complex#2 $500-$600 per push 
Should i be higher in my prices as i may put a skid with a 10' box on site for the first complex.


----------



## Strictly Snow

Here is a little light reading. 
http://mobile.buffalonews.com/?articleRedirect=1


----------



## Tscape

They have salt.


----------



## TheXpress2002

Strictly Snow;1821246 said:


> Here is a little light reading.
> http://mobile.buffalonews.com/?articleRedirect=1


I am all on board with another harsh winter as indications show but I don't see the whole Polar Vortex in September. The same was said last year for a very cold September and that month was the only month there were above average temps in the last 18 months...

...only time will tell


----------



## madskier1986

Was wondering if there is any small to mid-size companies in the troy area who want to get together and buy a truck load of dragon melt in the pre-season. Pm me if anybody is interested, as it is 5.95 per bag or 333.20 per pallet plus tax and their delivery fee. Hersch's early bird pricing ends Aug 29th.


----------



## RMGLawn

madskier1986;1821903 said:


> Was wondering if there is any small to mid-size companies in the troy area who want to get together and buy a truck load of dragon melt in the pre-season. Pm me if anybody is interested, as it is 5.95 per bag or 333.20 per pallet plus tax and their delivery fee. Hersch's early bird pricing ends Aug 29th.


I would take a pallet if you have some way to load it...


----------



## madskier1986

RMGLawn;1822152 said:


> I would take a pallet if you have some way to load it...


I have a fork lift. So not a problem


----------



## liquidchloride

FYI

Our information based upon supply chain checks

3 weeks ago--$80 per ton picked up at the docks

Today---$125 per ton picked up at the docks

Economics 101 suggests there is not enough salt to go around if we start the season with a normalized amount of snow. Supply very low vs Demand relatively normal to high 

By the way--as this round of salt is bought at $125--prices will move higher--forward pricing at least $130 by Dec 1.

I hope anyone paying attention has already bought their salt--you are in the drivers seat for this season.


----------



## Defcon 5

*Saltageddon 2014........*

There is going to be rioting in the streets and the looting of Salt......


----------



## superiorsnowrem

Hey guys. I don't wanna stock any salt just yet since I don't have the space available yet, but need to make sure we have something lined up. Anyone having any luck with a supplier? Our supplier is overbooked with DOTs and municipalities.


----------



## saltoftheearth

*Mag Chloride*

If you have customers that require Mag Chloride, it is time to act. Most Mag Chloride sold in Michigan comes from Israel's Dead Sea. With the ongoing hostilities there have been no shipments to the US this year. If you need Mag, consider buying what ever flake or crystal Mag you can find.


----------



## Defcon 5

saltoftheearth;1825470 said:


> If you have customers that require Mag Chloride, it is time to act. Most Mag Chloride sold in Michigan comes from Israel's Dead Sea. With the ongoing hostilities there have been no shipments to the US this year. If you need Mag, consider buying what ever flake or crystal Mag you can find.


Great Salt Lake in Utah produces quite a bit of Mag Chloride also.....

Happy Labor Day.......Now that Summer is over......Its Go time......Thumbs Up


----------



## lawnkid14

Anyone looking to unload a complete plow setup for a 2004 chevy 2500hd. Straight or V. Preferably boss, western or snowdogg. Thanks


----------



## eatonpaving

anybody have a under tailgate electric spreader for a 3 yard dump for sale.....

text me at 1734-674-5822


----------



## bdryer

Hi Guys.... hope you all have had a busy and profitable summer season.

Looking to help any one out that needs it this coming season. NE Oakland county, NW Macomb county. Experienced. Newer equipment. V plow. Don't have salting capabilities yet, but will consider adding.

Shoot me a PM or call... 248 8207234. (Brad) Thank you.


----------



## viper881

Got a blizzard 8'10 snow plow off a 03 chevy 2500hd. Box controller asking $3100.00

QUOTE=bdryer;1826522]Hi Guys.... hope you all have had a busy and profitable summer season.

Looking to help any one out that needs it this coming season. NE Oakland county, NW Macomb county. Experienced. Newer equipment. V plow. Don't have salting capabilities yet, but will consider adding.

Shoot me a PM or call... 248 8207234. (Brad) Thank you.[/QUOTE]


----------



## lawnkid14

Thats not a bad price. Just no dealer support near me.


----------



## MetalPless_Paul

Hey everyone, I wanted to invite you to Lansing MI this Thursday for the 5th Annual Snow & Ice Summit. http://www.mnla.org/event/5th_annual_snow_ice_summit
Make sure to come by our booth, I always look forward to meeting members from PS.


----------



## DStrabb

Looking for a 14' Ebling if anyone knows of one for sale. Thanks!


----------



## viper881

DStrabb;1828287 said:


> Looking for a 14' Ebling if anyone knows of one for sale. Thanks!


Don't have the link. One on Craigslist in Grand Rapids area for sale


----------



## newhere

3500 I believe the price was. 2 years old.


----------



## mlcolston

Looking to sub my truck out this year. 2012 GMC 2500 HD with 8.5' western v contractor grade plow. I have 3 years experience behind the wheel and would like to work for a larger company in St Clair or Macomb county. I carry my own GL and am willing to install any ice management system your company may be using. Thanks for the consideration.


----------



## DStrabb

Yeah I have looked at the one in CL just looking to see if anything else is out there.


----------



## CSP#1

mlcolston

My name is Mike. Give me a call. 248-640-0937


----------



## wondo

I'm selling my equipment. 
8' meyer plow with e60 pump, wiring, and mounts for a 99-04 super duty. 

Snowex vee pro 8000 with good control box, wiring, vibrator, grate, and cover. 

Pm or call me, Austin at (248)762-9980

Everything was working great when I put it in the storage barn in the spring. I'll get out to take some pictures when I get a chance but thought I would see if anyone could use it before I put it on craigslist.


----------



## bdryer

Hi guys.... any recommendations for a local company that installs roof lights (light bar or similar) on a pick up? Thank you in advance.


----------



## liquidchloride

*Please hang in there Joe*

Just as Tiger fans are hoping Joe can hang onto a lead--we are all hoping for the best with salt availability--If we have a normal start to the season--any price you get today--is a dream. Supply of bagged product is now going down the drain--especially for Michigan--it is already in great demand from other states that have little to none--Those that have cash should do what they can to secure their bagged salt too! Been checking the supply chain since June--the chain is getting shorter and shorter.


----------



## AutomotiveAdam

Hey guys looking to be a sub for the upcoming season. Located in Milford (48380). I have a long wheelbase Dodge diesel, just bought a western 7.5'. Let me know if you guys need another truck! 
Thanks in advance,
Adam
313-720-9779


----------



## Metro Lawn

For those having issues getting salt. I just bought my salt for the season. I don't use that much since I still use alot of liquid but at least I know I have it and don't have to worry come Jan. My supplier still has salt at $120 per ton in train loads all under 50 tons per load delivered in the Detroit area. Call me and I will give you his name and number.


----------



## lawns4life

Anyone service the Utica area? I serviced a small lot last year for a residential customer of mine, however it is too far out of my service area and I am not going to do it this year. Its a 6 parking space lot, about 4-5k sq. ft. Very easy push, pm me if you want me to pass along your info to the owner, he asked if I can refer anyone. Thanks!


----------



## alpha01

Hey guys, 
I'm looking for a reputable plow company to refer my residential lawn clients to. Preferably looking for a company that doesn't mow in the summer as I'd rather not invite competition against my company. Estimating 75-100 clients will be interested and a few are already calling. All in the Rochester Hills/ Troy area. Also, Have a few current commercial clients in Troy area interested in Quotes. Not looking to make $$$ off you or have any involvement. If interested, please contact me via phone/text/email.

Also, Looking to sell :
2006 Gmc Sierra 2500 w/ Western Ultra mount. 106,000 mi
1999 Ford F150 w/ Western Uni-mount. 98,000 mi
2013 Salt Dawg SHPE 1500

Thanks

David 
Alpha One Services
248-379-4261
[email protected]


----------



## Premier Lawn

Lawns4life We service Utica. Give me a call. 810 459 1379 Mike


----------



## Premier Lawn

Ml Colson give me a call 810 459 1379 mike


----------



## Do It All Do It Right

Anyone do residential plowing around maple and middlebelt?


----------



## P&M Landscaping

Does anyone have a lead for indoor storage for my 21' boat? I have a ttop and it won't fit in my shop with 8' doors.


----------



## elegantlawncare

Looking for a used curtis 3000 plow if anyone has one. prefer a 7.5' or 8' Bought a truck that already has the mounts I just need the blade and controler

Thanks
Michael


----------



## sthoms3355

LOOKING FOR SUBS! 2 yd loader/backhoe contractor for 12 acre site in Troy. And, skid loader contractor for site in Lake Orion. PM me or call (810) 560-9729.


----------



## semchename

How are you guys doing bids this winter for salt? 5 suppliers i called within the past 2 weeks none of which even have their prices yet. the only price i received was 1 ton for 175$ with the expectation of it going up to 200$ I don't have a yard so i would need to pre-order my salt.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

semchename;1838206 said:


> How are you guys doing bids this winter for salt? 5 suppliers i called within the past 2 weeks none of which even have their prices yet. the only price i received was 1 ton for 175$ with the expectation of it going up to 200$ I don't have a yard so i would need to pre-order my salt.


Hate to say it, but if you're just at this point now, you're about 3 months behind schedule.


----------



## Luther

Looking for experienced and seasoned plow truck drivers, salt truck drivers and equipment operators in our company vehicles (and also subcontractors) in the downriver area.

Please pm me if your looking for a full time winter position.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

I bet that idiot Madsen will reapply. Unfortunately for TCLA.


----------



## Luther

Actually, Mr. Madesn is going to be the big boss of this. 

I'm just trying to build a small army around him.


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes;1838356 said:


> I bet that idiot Madsen will reapply. Unfortunately for TCLA.


I would be mad about this comment if I was not laughing so hard......:laughing:


----------



## Loaderpusher

Looking for a little advice. We want to set a truck up for liquid this year with salt going crazy, we have only run one that sprayed the salt at the spinner. Looking for just a liquid only system. There are so many companies making them now, so I figured I ask here. What are y'all using that works good and you are happy with? Thank for the help, happy hunting to any y'all out in the woods!


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Loaderpusher;1838447 said:


> Looking for a little advice. We want to set a truck up for liquid this year with salt going crazy, we have only run one that sprayed the salt at the spinner. Looking for just a liquid only system. There are so many companies making them now, so I figured I ask here. What are y'all using that works good and you are happy with? Thank for the help, happy hunting to any y'all out in the woods!


We are in the middle of putting one together right now. We have 300 gal Lesco tank, gas motor with 2" pump like the ones at TSC, 3 port electric manifold and boom with directional spray tips on the sides. So far we have a 1500 gal storage tank and looking for more. Would also like to here any input from others.


----------



## liquidchloride

Icemelters.biz is a liquid supplier and spray system company. They have a few used units for sale--450 gal--gas engine--Lots of experience. Call Albert at 810-560-0016. 

Also-I heard they are interested in hosting a How To seminar --I'd be interested so if you are--let Albert know--I already have.


----------



## TGS Inc.

*2 larger V-Box spreaders*

Hey guys, wanted to let you know we posted a couple of larger v-box spreaders in the "used equipment" thread (they are currently on ebay). One is stainless steel.

Thanks!


----------



## vmike

AutomotiveAdam;1832420 said:


> Hey guys looking to be a sub for the upcoming season. Located in Milford (48380). I have a long wheelbase Dodge diesel, just bought a western 7.5'. Let me know if you guys need another truck!
> Thanks in advance,
> Adam
> 313-720-9779


Adam,
I'm looking for subs. Give me a call 248.547.6439


----------



## liquidchloride

*No salt contract*

We've been asked to re-quote contracts based upon salt prices rising. Prop managers are hearing the problem and contractors are adding clauses to bids regarding the increases---If we have a clause in our contract for the manager to pay for a substantial increase--what do you do for a priceless problem. What I mean is, we think $300 per ton actually means --no salt-- we all need to think another step into the future than simply getting an increased number or salt--what will you do without salt?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

I hope the world's sexiest plower is wrong about his prediction regarding a wet October.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

liquidchloride;1839772 said:


> We've been asked to re-quote contracts based upon salt prices rising. Prop managers are hearing the problem and contractors are adding clauses to bids regarding the increases---If we have a clause in our contract for the manager to pay for a substantial increase--what do you do for a priceless problem. What I mean is, we think $300 per ton actually means --no salt-- we all need to think another step into the future than simply getting an increased number or salt--what will you do without salt?


Close up shop and head for Jamaica, mon!

Already covered in mine.


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes;1839774 said:


> I hope the world's sexiest plower is wrong about his prediction regarding a wet October.


Who is the Worlds Sexiest Plower????..........I hope your not talking aboot a Dude................


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Defcon 5;1839779 said:


> Who is the Worlds Sexiest Plower????..........I hope your not talking aboot a Dude................


He claims he is.

And he sure appeared to be a guy, as I don't think they allow those types in Plymouth, too far away from A2 and U of M. :laughing::laughing:


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes;1839780 said:


> He claims he is.
> 
> And he sure appeared to be a guy, as I don't think they allow those types in Plymouth, too far away from A2 and U of M. :laughing::laughing:


He must be friends with TCLA........I thought TCLA proclaimed himself the Worlds Most Awesome Plower.....


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Defcon 5;1839782 said:


> He must be friends with TCLA........I thought TCLA proclaimed himself the Worlds Most Awesome Plower.....


I'm sure he was, when he was younger. You know.............when they used horse pulled plows. :laughing:


----------



## Superior L & L

liquidchloride;1839772 said:


> We've been asked to re-quote contracts based upon salt prices rising. Prop managers are hearing the problem and contractors are adding clauses to bids regarding the increases---If we have a clause in our contract for the manager to pay for a substantial increase--what do you do for a priceless problem. What I mean is, we think $300 per ton actually means --no salt-- we all need to think another step into the future than simply getting an increased number or salt--what will you do without salt?


If this happens we will all be calling you for liquid


----------



## Superior L & L

Mark Oomkes;1839840 said:


> I'm sure he was, when he was younger. You know.............when they used horse pulled plows. :laughing:


Horse pulled plow !! That's sweet


----------



## liquidchloride

*No Liquid Here*

Liquid probably won't be available at a reasonable price at that point. We buy a bunch from the well brine guys and trucking will go through the roof when this happens. We probably will get it--but our pricing advantage will evaporate.


----------



## Do It All Do It Right

liquidchloride;1839983 said:


> Liquid probably won't be available at a reasonable price at that point. We buy a bunch from the well brine guys and trucking will go through the roof when this happens. We probably will get it--but our pricing advantage will evaporate.


So we have to make our own brine too and buy tank trucks to haul our own chloride for the colder temps? How much storage do you have?


----------



## TGS Inc.

*Timely segway...*

Well with you mentioning making your own brine...

We will be posting pictures of a stainless steel brine making unit we will be selling later this week.

We purchased 2 of these from a municipality. We are keeping one and selling one. We should have them Monday or Tuesday. Will post pictures of it as soon as possible. Retails new for 35-40k. We will be selling it for much less.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Do It All Do It Right;1840091 said:


> So we have to make our own brine too and buy tank trucks to haul our own chloride for the colder temps? How much storage do you have?


Kind of difficult to make brine when salt isn't available.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BTW, the last squall that came through had snowflakes mixed in with the rain, not many, but they were there.


----------



## Strictly Snow

Mark Oomkes;1840156 said:


> BTW, the last squall that came through had snowflakes mixed in with the rain, not many, but they were there.


Same here about an hour ago.


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes;1840156 said:


> BTW, the last squall that came through had snowflakes mixed in with the rain, not many, but they were there.


Ya Right.......I thought I was the only one with a Drinking Problem.........


----------



## Bossman 92

Defcon 5;1840245 said:


> Ya Right.......I thought I was the only one with a Drinking Problem.........


:laughing:


----------



## TheXpress2002

Mark Oomkes;1839840 said:


> I'm sure he was, when he was younger. You know.............when they used horse pulled plows. :laughing:


Define irony....

From the looks of your adventure today you could have used a few horses to pull you out of your mess.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Defcon 5;1840245 said:


> Ya Right.......I thought I was the only one with a Drinking Problem.........


I have no problem drinking.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

TheXpress2002;1840271 said:


> Define irony....
> 
> From the looks of your adventure today you could have used a few horses to pull you out of your mess.


I don't recall asking for your opine.


----------



## Defcon 5

TheXpress2002;1840271 said:


> Define irony....
> 
> From the looks of your adventure today you could have used a few horses to pull you out of your mess.


Hey Mark......

Is this the self proclaimed "Sexiest Plower"............


----------



## Mark Oomkes

You'll have to axe him.


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes;1840296 said:


> You'll have to axe him.


I would rather Not.......Nevermind.......


----------



## Mark Oomkes

So someone used a new word in their vocabulary the other day. It was in regards to some stupid recurring cycle and copious and other sundry swear words. 

Backbreaking. 

I checked the Nasty Weather foreguess and now next Saturday is the first day without a chance of showers. 

Just awesome!

Still smelling it Ryan?


----------



## Mike_PS

ok, let's "try" to stay on point please 

thanks :waving:


----------



## Do It All Do It Right

Mark Oomkes;1840155 said:


> Kind of difficult to make brine when salt isn't available.


I'm stockpiling sugar beets and other organics in a yard full of totes.


----------



## Defcon 5

Do It All Do It Right;1840449 said:


> I'm stockpiling sugar beets and other organics in a yard full of totes.


:laughing:......That's called being ready for Saltageddon 2014/2015.....


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Do It All Do It Right;1840449 said:


> I'm stockpiling sugar beets and other organics in a yard full of totes.


Sugar beets won't melt your snow or ice.


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes;1840565 said:


> Sugar beets won't melt your snow or ice.


What????????.......But, does it hurt Concrete?????......


----------



## Superior L & L

Mark Oomkes;1840565 said:


> Sugar beets won't melt your snow or ice.


No, but it will sweeten his coffee when he's sitting at home and not salting because everyone in the state ran out


----------



## Do It All Do It Right

Mark Oomkes;1840565 said:


> Sugar beets won't melt your snow or ice.


No that helps the cheese brine and pickle juice work at lower temps and adds color.


----------



## lawnkid14

Anyone have a boss rt3 mount for an 01 f350? Thanks


----------



## Icemelters

*Salt Brine and equipment sales*

Visit our website at www.icemelters.biz for information on products and equipment. This year we have created a short manual on our experiences using various brines and our best practices on how to best service sites and save money. If you would like a copy---write: send me a copy of your Salt Brine Manual (via our website). Include your email and we will send you a pdf.


----------



## eatonpaving

*Who needs a blower*

14 month old billygoat 13hp blower...was in the shop more than on the job....all rebuilt by weingartz....i had to buy another blower cause they had this thing for months...dont need 2 blowers

1000.00 or best....text me at 1734-674-5822


----------



## Defcon 5

eatonpaving;1841498 said:


> 14 month old billygoat 13hp blower...was in the shop more than on the job....all rebuilt by weingartz....i had to buy another blower cause they had this thing for months...dont need 2 blowers
> 
> 1000.00 or best....text me at 1734-674-5822


I think your sales pitch needs a little work.........:laughing:

I would have a hard time spending a Grand after that story.....


----------



## Mark Oomkes

I would like to thank Mr #IamNeverWrong for his early warning of the rain once again..........because 4+ inches since last Thursday evening is not quite enough.


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes;1841648 said:


> I would like to thank Mr #IamNeverWrong for his early warning of the rain once again..........because 4+ inches since last Thursday evening is not quite enough.


Really.............


----------



## TheXpress2002

Mark Oomkes;1841648 said:


> I would like to thank Mr #IamNeverWrong for his early warning of the rain once again..........because 4+ inches since last Thursday evening is not quite enough.


Don't worry.... the 10 day outlook is just as lovely. Also add in 3 re-curving typhoons just beyond this guidance. LRC should be quite interesting.

When I mention a re-curve.... basically when a system hits Japan the system (in this case numerous typhoons) will curve into the Pacific and will effect the eastern part of the United States 10-14 days later.

Link below shows how intense the upcoming typhoon is...

http://mashable.com/2014/10/07/super-typhoon-vongfong-japan/?utm_cid=mash-com-fb-main-link


----------



## Do It All Do It Right

eatonpaving;1841498 said:


> 14 month old billygoat 13hp blower...was in the shop more than on the job....all rebuilt by weingartz....i had to buy another blower cause they had this thing for months...dont need 2 blowers
> 
> 1000.00 or best....text me at 1734-674-5822


Why did they have it so long? It's a engine with a impeller attached?


----------



## eatonpaving

Do It All Do It Right;1841791 said:


> Why did they have it so long? It's a engine with a impeller attached?


it vibrated from day one, so billygoat told me to take it to commerical lawn on plymouth rd..they had it two weeks...said that honda would not put a motor on it...they changed the impeller but no improvement, so they told me to take it to weingartz on grand river, they had it 2 weeks and said nothing was wrong with it..said they all viberate...billygoat told me not to run it till it was right...i bought it on my account so i refused to pay for it...so now back to weingartz for a perfect balanced impeller...got it back and it is worse....back to weingartz and honda finnally approved the new motor... and it tooks a few weeks to fix it...in the mean time i needed a blower so i bought a little wonder 13 no comparison at all...now i cannot stand to look at the billy goat...had nothing but billygoat the last 25 years never again...


----------



## eatonpaving

Defcon 5;1841623 said:


> I think your sales pitch needs a little work.........:laughing:
> 
> I would have a hard time spending a Grand after that story.....


just telling it like it is...thats all i need is to sell it and not disclose the probs it had and the new guy has to have warranty work done and finds out i had trouble with it..just saying..


----------



## Patrick34

*Peladow*

Does anyone need any Peladow?

From talking to our suppliers, Peladow will be very limited quantities this year (John Deere Landscape told me they will not have any).

I ordered a full truckload to stock up for the entire season. However, I do not need the entire truckload... I will have few extra pallets. If anyone needs any Peladow, I can sell a few pallets. Send PM if interested.


----------



## Icemelters

*Contractor Costs*

We delivered a couple manuals this week and got a phone call from a contractor. He explained that his (on site) costs to produce an acre of snow for the entire season (using 15 plows and walks and 38 full saltings) was going to run him about $3575. He asked me to compare our systems to this. So I did--to his specifications. This did not inlcude any extras such as shop time, gas, caught in traffic, etc--just on site costs. This is provided that salt does not rise any further in cost--and exists for the whole year.

Here is our experience and estimate number--$2722 (23.8% reduction). Of course there is some education and investment to hit this number but it's not complicated to do so.

In both examples these numbers can be higher with more snowfall and lower with less snowfall--just estimates--trying to keep apples to apples.

What are some of your estimates for this season -- anyone care to comment.


----------



## Superior L & L

Icemelters;1842025 said:


> We delivered a couple manuals this week and got a phone call from a contractor. He explained that his (on site) costs to produce an acre of snow for the entire season (using 15 plows and walks and 38 full saltings) was going to run him about $3575. He asked me to compare our systems to this. So I did--to his specifications. This did not inlcude any extras such as shop time, gas, caught in traffic, etc--just on site costs. This is provided that salt does not rise any further in cost--and exists for the whole year.
> 
> Here is our experience and estimate number--$2722 (23.8% reduction). Of course there is some education and investment to hit this number but it's not complicated to do so.
> 
> In both examples these numbers can be higher with more snowfall and lower with less snowfall--just estimates--trying to keep apples to apples.
> 
> What are some of your estimates for this season -- anyone care to comment.


$3,575 per acre plus fuel ? So this number is salt and labor cost only ?

I'd be interested in your manual


----------



## Icemelters

*Tanker trucks*

Paul--it's on the way.

One other thing--we will need outside help this year for delivering brine--If anyone knows someone (3500, 5000, or 7500 gallon truck) that might want to help truck salt brine this year--have them call Albert--810-560-0016. We estimate 400-500 hours worth of work for the season--possibly more.

Thanks


----------



## Luther

Looking for more loader-owner/operators for various locations. 

PM me to book locations for your equipment.


----------



## CSP#1

DETROIT AREA - SUB-CONTRACTORS

The Snow Plow Group is in need of sub-contractors to service sites throughout the Detroit area. We are primarily looking for pickup trucks with a containment plow of some type, v-blade, Wideout, etc.

You will get maximum hours with a guaranteed minimum number of hours.

We offer hourly or seasonal compensation.

MUST HAVE:

* newer model truck
* Smartphone
* insurance
* willingness to learn new things
* 24/7 reliability and responsibility

Please send your name and contact number to [email protected] for more information. We will get
back with you promptly.


----------



## TheXpress2002

First step towards winter....

Freeze Warning Issued


----------



## Defcon 5

TheXpress2002;1843383 said:


> First step towards winter....
> 
> Freeze Warning Issued


Awesome.......I can start putting my Beer outside again.....


----------



## alpha01

Hey guys, 
I have quite a few awesome leads on commercial properties searching for Snow services. I have no use for them as I retired from the Snow industry for this year. These leads are in... Clinton Twp. Chesterfield, Roseville, Troy, and Madison Heights. I promised I would forward this info to our network so here I am doing that. There are roughly 7 Hotels, a few small condo sites, and a few other office buildings. All require salt apps. Please contact Libby @ 248-544-2900. Very nice woman (and Hot too!!!) If you are looking for more... Contact me @ 248-379-4261. Thanks guys


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Defcon 5;1843419 said:


> Awesome.......I can start putting my Beer outside again.....


Beer can igloo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bossman 92

Defcon 5;1843419 said:


> Awesome.......I can start putting my Beer outside again.....


As long as that pesky polar vortex stays away we should be fine. Hate frozen barley pops.


----------



## Red Bull Junkie

I have a 6 yard Saltdogg spreader for sale (SHPE). Includes LS4 pre-wet system with 105 gallon tank. Only used 1 season. Sale fell through last fall....so it's for sale again. It's in great shape and is the last of my equipment.....paid 12k at Angelos....your's for 4k. Firm. 
Text 734-255-5003 for pics


----------



## Defcon 5

Frost on the Pumpkin......Thinking aboot doing a Salt run to check for icey patches......:laughing:


----------



## Red Bull Junkie

6 yard Saltdogg is Sold.


----------



## EPM

Defcon 5;1848733 said:


> Frost on the Pumpkin......Thinking aboot doing a Salt run to check for icey patches......:laughing:


Thought crossed my mind as i about fell on my azz taking the pup out this morning. Reminds me i need to put new deck boards on that porch...


----------



## TheXpress2002

Major signal change this upcoming Friday. First flakes will be next Saturday with temps in the high 30s

This lines up with the LRC looks to be a 47 day pattern if this holds.

The cold shot will not last long and will moderate a touch after but will struggle in the 40s

Enjoy this upcoming week!


----------



## firelwn82

Hello again all. Just an FYI for all of us. STAY AWAY FROM DAVIS OUTDOORS, DAVIS GROUP. They have a lot of promises but NONE of them hold up. They owe a lot of people and a really good friend of mine is owed $5600 from last season. If you have joined forces with this loser, the first time you don't get paid REFUSE TO WORK FOR HIM UNTIL YOU ARE PAID NO MATTER WHAT THIS ANIMAL PROMISES YOU!!! You have been warned. Other than that let's get it on and have a successful 2014/2015 season ladies and gentle men.


----------



## Defcon 5

firelwn82;1853764 said:


> Hello again all. Just an FYI for all of us. STAY AWAY FROM DAVIS OUTDOORS, DAVIS GROUP. They have a lot of promises but NONE of them hold up. They owe a lot of people and a really good friend of mine is owed $5600 from last season. If you have joined forces with this loser, the first time you don't get paid REFUSE TO WORK FOR HIM UNTIL YOU ARE PAID NO MATTER WHAT THIS ANIMAL PROMISES YOU!!! You have been warned. Other than that let's get it on and have a successful 2014/2015 season ladies and gentle men.


Thanks for the heads up.....I'm off to Golf on what's gonna be a Beautiful day....:salute:....


----------



## Icemelters

*Learn More About Brines*

For those who would like more information regarding brine applications visit our website at www.icemelters.biz.

* We have used 3 lane sprayers for sale
* New boomless sprayers for sale
* Get prices via email - both for pickup at our yard and for delivery at your sites or yard
* Find out if brine can be a new tool for you this season--especially if you are having trouble with salt pricing

We can help you be successful this year--make it your best year ever.


----------



## P&M Landscaping

firelwn82;1853764 said:


> Hello again all. Just an FYI for all of us. STAY AWAY FROM DAVIS OUTDOORS, DAVIS GROUP. They have a lot of promises but NONE of them hold up. They owe a lot of people and a really good friend of mine is owed $5600 from last season. If you have joined forces with this loser, the first time you don't get paid REFUSE TO WORK FOR HIM UNTIL YOU ARE PAID NO MATTER WHAT THIS ANIMAL PROMISES YOU!!! You have been warned. Other than that let's get it on and have a successful 2014/2015 season ladies and gentle men.


x2 I had to stop services....


----------



## lawns4life

I have a residential customer (maybe 2) in Sterling Heights that are looking for someone to plow for them this winter. We take care of their landscaping however we do not plow in their area. Please PM me if you are interested and would like me to pass your information along. Thanks!


----------



## TheXpress2002

Should be interesting....

Won't be a pavement issue as temps are too high but grass and raised surfaces have the potential to be covered

....and yes I am serious


----------



## Mark Oomkes

April Fools was several months ago.


----------



## TheXpress2002

Mark Oomkes;1855530 said:


> April Fools was several months ago.


.........................pumpkin:


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Methinks someone needed to have their heart restarted or a diaper change. 

Possibly both. 

And I'm not referring to Madsen.


----------



## TheXpress2002

Mark Oomkes;1857458 said:


> Methinks someone needed to have their heart restarted or a diaper change.
> 
> Possibly both.
> 
> And I'm not referring to Madsen.


I hear that's what happens to the elders in our industry


----------



## Mark Oomkes

TheXpress2002;1857462 said:


> I hear that's what happens to the elders in our industry


:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## terrapro

Well it is officially snowing here in Howell


----------



## Defcon 5

TheXpress2002;1857462 said:


> I hear that's what happens to the elders in our industry





Mark Oomkes;1857469 said:


> :laughing::laughing::laughing:


I think you two need to learn to respect your Elders.......


----------



## Defcon 5

terrapro;1857520 said:


> Well it is officially snowing here in Howell


Heading out to pre-plow right now...........


----------



## firelwn82

P&M Landscaping;1854332 said:


> x2 I had to stop services....


I would love to know how many more contractors that are out there. This guy is more corrupt than the government at this point. All of the contractors should get together that this clown has bent over and pin him down in court. I hate thieves and liars and this company is BOTH!!


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Defcon 5;1857548 said:


> Heading out to pre-plow right now...........


You mean pre-drink.


----------



## firelwn82

*A few q's for subdivision roadways*

This year I have been asked to estimate several different HOA/Subdivisions for plowing and salting the roadways. My question is, What is the best way to estimate these roadways? By the lane mile or by the hour?

Are my calculations correct?

If the roadway is a typical 22 feet wide and I'm pushing with a 10 foot blade angled It would typically take 3 swipes on each side. So for each mile it would in turn be 6 miles. My other question would be what should a typical price be for a lane mile? My price per hour is $85, 1 mile would take about 2-3 minutes-ish. So for each lane mile I'm thinking it would cost about $18 to plow and $30 to salt. Am I on track or way out of WACK?

Thank you in advance for any info.


----------



## terrapro

Raised surfaces are iced up :|


----------



## Icemelters

*U-Build spray units for sale*

Icemelters has over-stocked -- Top of the line---already built 450 gallon brine tanks on heavy duty skids for sale. Heavy walled stainless 3-lane spray bar too! U-build the rest. 6 units available.
$1900 per unit. Check out our website.


----------



## Hdsnowpusher

lol did anybody go out salting last night


----------



## h2oking

firelwn82;1857677 said:


> This year I have been asked to estimate several different HOA/Subdivisions for plowing and salting the roadways. My question is, What is the best way to estimate these roadways? By the lane mile or by the hour?
> 
> Are my calculations correct?
> 
> If the roadway is a typical 22 feet wide and I'm pushing with a 10 foot blade angled It would typically take 3 swipes on each side. So for each mile it would in turn be 6 miles. My other question would be what should a typical price be for a lane mile? My price per hour is $85, 1 mile would take about 2-3 minutes-ish. So for each lane mile I'm thinking it would cost about $18 to plow and $30 to salt. Am I on track or way out of WACK?
> 
> Thank you in advance for any info.


We have had a contract with an HOA for several years now, so I have a little experience but am no expert by any means. Your salt number seems a little on the light side. I have seen application rates of anywhere from 300lbs per mile to a ton per mile from various sources. We are usually somewhere between 800lbs to 1300lbs per mile, sometimes more sometimes less depending on snow fall ect. The biggest factor in coming up with your numbers is gonna be the conditions of the roads as well as what they are constructed of, often gets over looked. The worse shape they are in the longer it is going to take to plow, and you will use more salt. Your plow number seems a touch light too, give your self a little wiggle room. You will also go through cutting edges faster, and road plowing is pretty tough on a plow. Be prepared to get yelled and screamed at by all the homeowners for kicking snow up at the end of the drives too. Good luck.


----------



## goinggreen

Got our new backup lights installed, there not bad for only $20 at Meijer. Im thinking of adding two more for more light.


----------



## h2oking

firelwn82;1857677 said:


> This year I have been asked to estimate several different HOA/Subdivisions for plowing and salting the roadways. My question is, What is the best way to estimate these roadways? By the lane mile or by the hour?
> 
> Are my calculations correct?
> 
> If the roadway is a typical 22 feet wide and I'm pushing with a 10 foot blade angled It would typically take 3 swipes on each side. So for each mile it would in turn be 6 miles. My other question would be what should a typical price be for a lane mile? My price per hour is $85, 1 mile would take about 2-3 minutes-ish. So for each lane mile I'm thinking it would cost about $18 to plow and $30 to salt. Am I on track or way out of WACK?
> 
> Thank you in advance for any info.


One of the bids I put in on a HOA this year came out to 4150 a mile including salt for the year I cant find the worksheet i had to come up with this number, but we were informed by the board that our bid was on par with the company that was awarded the contract they were 3500 cheaper for the season total price.


----------



## TheXpress2002

Watching a system late next week. Looks to be a mix at this time with a more sustained colder air to follow.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

TheXpress2002;1858407 said:


> Watching a system late next week. Looks to be a mix at this time with a more sustained colder air to follow.


I read something about the return of the polar vortex next weekend.

But I was hoping it wasn't true because you hadn't said anything about it.


----------



## TheXpress2002

Mark Oomkes;1858470 said:


> I read something about the return of the polar vortex next weekend.
> 
> But I was hoping it wasn't true because you hadn't said anything about it.


No Polar Vortex visit....

.....but well below temperatures

LRC


----------



## Mark Oomkes

TheXpress2002;1858509 said:


> No Polar Vortex visit....
> 
> .....but well below temperatures
> 
> LRC


But.....but......but you said the middle of November for that.


----------



## TheXpress2002

Mark Oomkes;1858706 said:


> But.....but......but you said the middle of November for that.


I did you are correct and I still stand behind my mid month statement for our offical first event


----------



## TheXpress2002

Mark Oomkes;1858706 said:


> But.....but......but you said the middle of November for that.


Salting should be around the 15th

Cute recurving typhoon. Remember the typhoon rule...

This should be our first push. Around November 28

http://www.accuweather.com/en/weather-news/tropical-storm-nuri-misses-phi/36623277


----------



## goinggreen

TheXpress2002;1859135 said:


> Speaking of that....
> 
> Cute recurving typhoon. Remember the typhoon rule...
> 
> This should be our first push.
> 
> http://www.accuweather.com/en/weather-news/tropical-storm-nuri-misses-phi/36623277


So Ryan 
When do you think we could see our first push??
Could you refresh our memories on the typhoon rule.


----------



## Turf Z

Just found this thread. Nice to see weather predictions, much appreciated.. Thumbs Up


----------



## TheXpress2002

Recurving typhoon rule is when a typhoon curves along Japan and heads out to sea. Typically 21 days later a large system will be present in the eastern part of the United States


----------



## goinggreen

Thank you Ryan 
Im ready to get this winter season rolling


----------



## goinggreen

Turf Z;1859147 said:


> Just found this thread. Nice to see weather predictions, much appreciated.. Thumbs Up


Turf Z 
Welcome to the thread


----------



## Mark Oomkes

I hate recurving typhoons. 

And LRC.

And lake effect. 

And copious.


----------



## bln

Don't forget back breaking.


----------



## Lightningllc

Alright it's past nov 1. At this point anything can happen. Can't wait


----------



## Lightningllc

Sorry I had too


----------



## Mark Oomkes

bln;1859233 said:


> Don't forget back breaking.


What was I thinking? Thumbs Up

Thanks


----------



## SnoFarmer

You don't need to do anything for rain. 

A warmer than avg winter and dryer than avg winter

Relax and stretch that back


----------



## Mark Oomkes

I'd like to file a harassment complaint against a certain weather guru. 

He's skeering me.


----------



## Lightningllc

Explains winter


----------



## snowace

*plow sub*

I am looking for someone to help plow sites in clarkston and ortonville 3-4 hours per storm.

Pm if available. Thanks Aaron


----------



## terrapro

Soooo anyone want to talk new tolerances? With salt being as expensive and not as readily available this year has anyone noticed a change in expectations of people? Like don't salt until the snow is absolutely done and everything is completely clear? No more heavy salting away the next couple hours to get by...


----------



## Turf Z

What's this talk of snow next week? Possible lake effect on the west side?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Turf Z;1859627 said:


> What's this talk of snow next week? Possible lake effect on the west side?


Shut up already.

If we ignore it, it won't happen.


----------



## Defcon 5

Just let me know when it's time for a Code Red.......



Btw........November 27 is gonna be the first plowable event.....payup


----------



## TheXpress2002

Mark Oomkes;1859641 said:


> Shut up already.
> 
> If we ignore it, it won't happen.


Denial is the first step....


----------



## bdryer

First of all....... Mr. Xpress2002, thank you for your continued weather wisdom and insight. It is appreciated.

Second.... looking for a trustworthy installer of a permanently mounted beacon light. Cant seem to find any one locally. Any one have any recommendations? To chicken myself to cut a hole in my truck!


----------



## LapeerLandscape

bdryer;1860464 said:


> First of all....... Mr. Xpress2002, thank you for your continued weather wisdom and insight. It is appreciated.
> 
> Second.... looking for a trustworthy installer of a permanently mounted beacon light. Cant seem to find any one locally. Any one have any recommendations? To chicken myself to cut a hole in my truck!


How about Southern Truck in Imlay City, not too far from you. They do a lot of snow plow stuff.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Defcon 5;1859661 said:


> Just let me know when it's time for a Code Red.......
> 
> Btw........November 27 is gonna be the first plowable event.....payup


You may want to bump it up to ORANGE after the last model upgrade. :crying::crying:


----------



## First Responder

I hope everyone had a very profitable and safe summer season. Looking forward to a "less" crazy snow season, but from the latest posts here.....seems like it's not looking that way......many thanks in advance to the weather information! Always greatly appreciated


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes;1860826 said:


> You may want to bump it up to ORANGE after the last model upgrade. :crying::crying:


Ok....I have taken it to Orange..........:salute:..........


----------



## Icemelters

*Liquid salting education session*

Icemelters is hosting a Liquid Salt presentation

Sunday--November 9th -- 9am---Troy Sears parking lot (south side)--
14 Mile and John R.

We'll share:
* Equipment designs you can build yourself
* How to buy the cheapest liquid salt available
* Mistakes we have made so you won't ever make them
* Why we think this could be a very profitable winter 
* How to cut your sidewalk costs in half

Please RSVP via private message if you would like to attend--we are not selling anything--just trying to help others seeking to combat the high cost of salt.


----------



## bdryer

LapeerLandscape;1860654 said:


> How about Southern Truck in Imlay City, not too far from you. They do a lot of snow plow stuff.


Thanks Lapeer!! Didn't even think about them. Been there in the past for plow parts and a truck box. Good people. And yes, they do sell/install light bars and beacons. Heading there tomorrow to check them out. (They carry Buyers products for those of you wondering)

Again, Thank you for the suggestion. :salute:


----------



## TheXpress2002

Mark... what kind of reaction do you have when KGRR says Snow. Not a chance, or snow likely, but literally just Snow in their forecast line...

...and it won't even be November 10th


----------



## Mark Oomkes

TheXpress2002;1861175 said:


> Mark... what kind of reaction do you have when KGRR says Snow. Not a chance, or snow likely, but literally just Snow in their forecast line...
> 
> ...and it won't even be November 10th


Well, first of all, I generally check with you.

Depending on what you say, I either drink heavily or triple up on the Xanax or both. :laughing::laughing::laughing:

Give me a wind direction and I'll let you know. I see in the forguess discussion they're talking NW becoming West. This I do not like. This causes a mild form of panic this far out.


----------



## TheXpress2002

Mark Oomkes;1861201 said:


> Well, first of all, I generally check with you.
> 
> Depending on what you say, I either drink heavily or triple up on the Xanax or both. :laughing::laughing::laughing:
> 
> Give me a wind direction and I'll let you know. I see in the forguess discussion they're talking NW becoming West. This I do not like. This causes a mild form of panic this far out.


Northwest....


----------



## Mark Oomkes

TheXpress2002;1861204 said:


> Northwest....


I love you. Thumbs Up:laughing:


----------



## TheXpress2002

Mark Oomkes;1861209 said:


> I love you. Thumbs Up:laughing:


Is there a Xanax animated face


----------



## Lightningllc

Here's to Xanax


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Lightningllc;1861254 said:


> Here's to Xanax


Hey, you promised not to post that.


----------



## TheXpress2002

All jokingness aside....

I am concerned regarding a couple events next week. The Tuesday/Wednesday time frame and end of the week. 

Lastest data that is being sampled shows a a decent event Tuesday.

Some advice being within 120 hours...I'd have the plows and salters ready


----------



## ProperLandscape

TheXpress2002;1861322 said:


> All jokingness aside....
> 
> I am concerned regarding a couple events next week. The Tuesday/Wednesday time frame and end of the week.
> 
> Lastest data that is being sampled shows a a decent event Tuesday.
> 
> Some advice being within 120 hours...I'd have the plows and salters ready


Thank you for the heads up! Speaking of getting equipment ready: does anyone use an alarm or gps tracking device for equipment left on-site (skidsteers, toolcats, loaders)? Not too worried about my old skidsteer and pusher box but my utility vehicle with 70" plow and salter would load on a flat bed and be on 696 in less than 4 minutes.


----------



## bln

How do you guys handle things if your contracts don't kick in until November 15th?


----------



## LapeerLandscape

bln;1861431 said:


> How do you guys handle things if your contracts don't kick in until November 15th?


Take care of your customer of course.


----------



## terrapro

bln;1861431 said:


> How do you guys handle things if your contracts don't kick in until November 15th?


Hope they pay.


----------



## gunsworth

bln;1861431 said:


> How do you guys handle things if your contracts don't kick in until November 15th?


Ill be home on my couch, because not a god damn thing is going to stick.


----------



## goinggreen

Anyone have a western fishstick plow controller there looking to sell? mine is not working


----------



## TheXpress2002

Listen I know everyone is probably rolling their eyes about the early system possibly affecting us next week. Normally I would blow off any thing this early in November, but this system is much different with how much cold air is being drawn down as a system slides by. 

At this time I feel it is a pushable event for anyone 96 and north. Between 94 and 96 is right on the edge. temperatures being drawn in from the system will be close to 20 degrees below average with I think highs struggling to reach freezing Wednesday Thursday and Friday


----------



## Green Glacier

Thank's xpress for the update I am no where close to ready


----------



## redskinsfan34

Thanks Ryan. I'll have to take a break from leaf cleanups.


----------



## saltoftheearth

*heads up*

Ryan, thanks for the heads up.


----------



## jbiggert

Ryan, is there a reason for not buying the northern trend the last few runs? To me it looks like it's naroweing in on northern to mid Michigan right now. Just curious, thanks.


----------



## TheXpress2002

jbiggert;1862151 said:


> Ryan, is there a reason for not buying the northern trend the last few runs? To me it looks like it's naroweing in on northern to mid Michigan right now. Just curious, thanks.


That is a great point. Recently there have been upgrades to the computer models to eliminate this factor that we have had in past years. it has been noted in a handful of forecast discussions this fall regarding the elimination of the northern trend, but this would be the first test with a winter system.

The other reason behind why I feel it may stay put where its at or possibly trend slightly south is the stronger than modeled high pressure in Canada could suppress the system.

I am just relaying what is out there right now and believe me I am right with everybody else praying for a more northern trend


----------



## Mark Oomkes

I feel nauseous.


----------



## Turf Z

Mark Oomkes;1862227 said:


> I feel nauseous.


That feel

Still a lot of leaf cleanups to complete.

Still a lot of properties to stake.

Still 1 plow to install on new truck & test.

Still waiting on 2 backblades that won't be ready until the end of Nov.

Not good

So what's the word on the week after next? Indian summer high temps? Plllleeease


----------



## absolutely

It is going to be a long weekend trying to put at least a few trucks together. Not one stake in the ground and only 80% of our renewals back. Im going to have a mild heart attack.


----------



## TheXpress2002

There is a tick north with this afternoon runs.


----------



## terrapro

Keep on ticking North


----------



## MPM

maybe our leaf loaders can vac up the snow???? then turn the discharge chute around and shoot salt out? lol


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes;1862227 said:


> I feel nauseous.


I feel that way a lot....It generally caused by too many Beers....Sometimes Taco Bell contributes to the feeling also....


----------



## firelwn82

oey eeeeeee vey.... Mother nature will do what she wishes when she wishes, just more reason why NOT to have a female President lol. ussmileyflag.. Game on Ladies and Gentlemen..


----------



## MPM

Snowing in wixom!


----------



## bdryer

Snowing heavy in N. Oakland county! Thank goodness the ground is too warm...


----------



## Icemelters

*Brine education*

If anyone would still like to attend our liquid salt educational meeting

tomorrow morning 9am Troy Sears (Oakland Mall) 14 and John R

We have room for a few more


----------



## Superior L & L

Icemelters;1862964 said:


> If anyone would still like to attend our liquid salt educational meeting
> 
> tomorrow morning 9am  Troy Sears (Oakland Mall) 14 and John R
> 
> We have room for a few more


While its early on a Sunday morning, I plan to attend.


----------



## rstan2010

Tuesday shows almost 60 degrees, looks like rain for us.


----------



## Superior L & L

rstan2010;1863648 said:


> Tuesday shows almost 60 degrees, looks like rain for us.


Amazing what a couple of days will do to the forecast. Two days ago they had Tuesday for a high in the mid 30's


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Superior L & L;1863662 said:


> Amazing what a couple of days will do to the forecast. Two days ago they had Tuesday for a high in the mid 30's


And copious amounts of back breaking snow.

I am so glad this thing is going north......so far.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

I second that.


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes;1863691 said:


> And copious amounts of back breaking snow.
> 
> I am so glad this thing is going north......so far.


I'm not.....Let it Snow.....It's go time....


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Defcon 5;1863737 said:


> I'm not.....Let it Snow.....It's go time....


Go drink some beer.


----------



## procut

Haven't posted in a while but good to read posts from you guys. Had an exteremly busy summer. Just went in and put one plow on and a speader in, just in case. Finger crossed won't be needing it.


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes;1863952 said:


> Go drink some beer.


Mark.......How long have you known me.....I don't drink some Beer....I drink ALOT of Beer.......


----------



## Superior L & L

Icemelters;1860890 said:


> Icemelters is hosting a Liquid Salt presentation
> 
> Sunday--November 9th -- 9am---Troy Sears parking lot (south side)--
> 14 Mile and John R.
> 
> We'll share:
> * Equipment designs you can build yourself
> * How to buy the cheapest liquid salt available
> * Mistakes we have made so you won't ever make them
> * Why we think this could be a very profitable winter
> * How to cut your sidewalk costs in half
> 
> Please RSVP via private message if you would like to attend--we are not selling anything--just trying to help others seeking to combat the high cost of salt.


suprised more people didn't take advantage of this opportunity!!! Guys will go pay $25 to go to a mgia show and listen to speakers that have never worked in our market or sometimes even our industry, yet people will not jump on being able to learn first hand what work and doesn't work with a rock salt alternative. 
Thank you Mitch and Mike for giving up a couple hours of your day to help open our eyes to possibly industry changing ideas!


----------



## terrapro

Superior L & L;1864229 said:


> suprised more people didn't take advantage of this opportunity!!! Guys will go pay $25 to go to a mgia show and listen to speakers that have never worked in our market or sometimes even our industry, yet people will not jump on being able to learn first hand what work and doesn't work with a rock salt alternative.
> Thank you Mitch and Mike for giving up a couple hours of your day to help open our eyes to possibly industry changing ideas!


Thumbs Up Good to hear!


----------



## Lightningllc

Why are mechanics so hard to find anymore??


----------



## newhere

Lightningllc;1864744 said:


> Why are mechanics so hard to find anymore??


They are all busy and getting paid top dollar. The ones that say they are good and don't have a job arnt worth a darn.

Who did you tell me to buy a western mount from again for the 450?
They arnt the same as a 350 mount are they?


----------



## terrapro

Lightningllc;1864744 said:


> Why are mechanics so hard to find anymore??





newhere;1865117 said:


> They are all busy and getting paid top dollar. The ones that say they are good and don't have a job arnt worth a darn.


Really? Hmmm


----------



## newhere

Yeah really. If your not employed and busy right now you have issues. Plain and simple. 1-2 years ago that was not the case when things were slow but right now it's humping and bumping. A good worker is working.


----------



## TheXpress2002

Matson do you have some explaining to do???....

http://m.clickondetroit.com/news/truck-spills-salt-on-northbound-i75-at-8-mile-road/29642144


----------



## Mark Oomkes

TheXpress2002;1865426 said:


> Matson do you have some explaining to do???....
> 
> http://m.clickondetroit.com/news/truck-spills-salt-on-northbound-i75-at-8-mile-road/29642144


He does spread it thick.


----------



## gunsworth

TheXpress2002;1865426 said:


> Matson do you have some explaining to do???....
> 
> http://m.clickondetroit.com/news/truck-spills-salt-on-northbound-i75-at-8-mile-road/29642144


Must have been scrambling to get ready for the big snowstorm tomorrow :laughing:


----------



## newhere

Looks like the gate came open. Then it started whipping and over it went. Shouldn't be much damage other the. A hefty ticket.


----------



## redskinsfan34

TheXpress2002;1865426 said:


> Matson do you have some explaining to do???....
> 
> http://m.clickondetroit.com/news/truck-spills-salt-on-northbound-i75-at-8-mile-road/29642144


Well that spot should be good and melted for a few snowfalls. You know me.... glass half full.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

newhere;1865638 said:


> Looks like the gate came open. Then it started whipping and over it went. Shouldn't be much damage other the. A hefty ticket.


I don't think so, the pic of it laying on its side shows it pretty tightly shut.


----------



## newhere

Mark Oomkes;1865841 said:


> I don't think so, the pic of it laying on its side shows it pretty tightly shut.


It clearly went over because it was whipping. Look at the pattern of salt and look at the grass you can see where it went up on the grass then back into the road then back on the grass and then tipped.

Bout the only thing to make a pup whip that hard is sudden weight loss, looking at the huge snail trail of salt you can see where it started, where it started whipping bad and where it dumped.


----------



## Milwaukee

Lightningllc;1864744 said:


> Why are mechanics so hard to find anymore??


Cause they don't like hourly rate. Prefer commission and price of job than hourly workers.


----------



## procut

newhere;1865276 said:


> Yeah really. If your not employed and busy right now you have issues. Plain and simple. 1-2 years ago that was not the case when things were slow but right now it's humping and bumping. A good worker is working.


Must be. I know the original post was in regard to mechanics; but, I don't know about everyone else but I had a terrible time finding new employees this summer. I have some absolute horror stories about a couple new hires this year.


----------



## Defcon 5

newhere;1865638 said:


> *Looks like the gate came open. *Then it started whipping and over it went. Shouldn't be much damage other the. A hefty ticket.


Nope.....Tailgate opening would not cause it to roll.....

Talk to the tow truck driver seen in the pictures.....Seems "Billy Big Rigger" was going a little fast and his turn table on his pup is worn out...Once they start whipping and your too busy running your gums on the CB they will go over quick.....



Mark Oomkes;1865453 said:


> He does spread it thick.


Just doing what the Boss told me to do......



TheXpress2002;1865426 said:


> Matson do you have some explaining to do???....
> 
> http://m.clickondetroit.com/news/truck-spills-salt-on-northbound-i75-at-8-mile-road/29642144


We cant blame all mishaps on me.....Just most of them....


----------



## newhere

If the gate wasn't open then why such a long trail of salt? It didn't tip 200yrds back..... Plain and simple that salt dumped out of the trailer before it tipped.


----------



## newhere

Heck that's more then 200 yards long. You think he drug that thing down the road sideways for that long? No way.


----------



## Defcon 5

newhere;1866237 said:


> If the gate wasn't open then why such a long trail of salt? It didn't tip 200yrds back..... Plain and simple that salt dumped out of the trailer before it tipped.


The Salt was dumping out due to the fact the trail of salt you see.....The pup was already on its side......I have driven Gravel Trains for going on 25 years now.....Not once have I seen or heard about a Pup flipping over because the tailgate opened......But, I can see im in a losing battle here...


----------



## Luther

No losing battle. You know exactly what happened. 

On a happy note the confluence over Lake Michigan is about to give the west side 2-4". :waving:

Where the heck is our weatherman?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Defcon 5;1866244 said:


> The Salt was dumping out due to the fact the trail of salt you see.....The pup was already on its side......I have driven Gravel Trains for going on 25 years now.....Not once have I seen or heard about a Pup flipping over because the tailgate opened......But, I can see im in a losing battle here...


25 years?

Pffft!

26 and I might believe you.


----------



## Defcon 5

TCLA;1866267 said:


> No losing battle. You know exactly what happened.
> 
> On a happy note the confluence over Lake Michigan is about to give the west side 2-4". :waving:
> 
> Where the heck is our weatherman?


You mean MarkO will have to go to work...........:laughing:


----------



## newhere

Come on, your pup flips on it's side and your going to take that long to bring it to a stop? Bullcrap. Your going to smash that brake and come to a screeching Stop right in the middle of the hi way and not give a darn who's behind you. 
You can see the tire marks where it went up onto the bank and then Back out into the roadway. 
I'm not trying to be a dumb nut and argue about spilled milk but I am going to defend my opinion when someone tells me I'm wrong. 

If I could see who's truck it was I would tell you for sure what happens. Jackie's maybe but I do to think so.


----------



## Do It All Do It Right

Anyone have a hood for a sterling they would be interested in selling?


----------



## Defcon 5

newhere;1866305 said:


> Come on, your pup flips on it's side and your going to take that long to bring it to a stop? Bullcrap. Your going to smash that brake and come to a screeching Stop right in the middle of the hi way and not give a darn who's behind you.
> You can see the tire marks where it went up onto the bank and then Back out into the roadway.
> I'm not trying to be a dumb nut and argue about spilled milk but I am going to defend my opinion when someone tells me I'm wrong.
> 
> If I could see who's truck it was I would tell you for sure what happens. Jackie's maybe but I do to think so.


One question........In all those pictures is the tailgate open??....My point is ....That truck ends up on its side skids down I75 and the tailgate by some miracle closes....Like I said....Fighting a losing battle....


----------



## newhere

Defcon 5;1866332 said:


> One question........In all those pictures is the tailgate open??....My point is ....That truck ends up on its side skids down I75 and the tailgate by some miracle closes....Like I said....Fighting a losing battle....


I just can't imagine driving that far with a pup on the side, I can't imagine not having a massive pile where it originally went over. If it's on it's side it's not going to be whipping back and fourth like you can tell it was.


----------



## 98Chevy2500

newhere;1866243 said:


> Heck that's more then 200 yards long. You think he drug that thing down the road sideways for that long? No way.


Kinda hard to stop a trailer with brakes when the tires aren't touching the ground anylonger


----------



## Boomer123

20" of snow in Marquette Holly Cow there getting hit.


----------



## newhere

98Chevy2500;1866471 said:


> Kinda hard to stop a trailer with brakes when the tires aren't touching the ground anylonger


Tractor and lead will stop that real quick.


----------



## Lightningllc

I set up this winter to have little stress and of course now it will be again. 

I raised all my prices 20% and priced salt accordingly. 

Well the last 2 days I received awarded contracts for stuff I did not want. Well here's to a hair ripping out winter.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

So how exactly did the tailgate close after dumping most of the load................and it was sliding across the pavement which would cause it to remain open.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Lightningllc;1866520 said:


> I set up this winter to have little stress and of course now it will be again.
> 
> I raised all my prices 20% and priced salt accordingly.
> 
> Well the last 2 days I received awarded contracts for stuff I did not want. Well here's to a hair ripping out winter.


That's rather ironic.

I was trying to reduce sidewalk work to about 1 crew. Not sure exactly how it happened, but I'm back to 2 crews.

Lots of price shopping going on here this year, lots of people thinking they were getting ripped off by their contractor when seeing the price increases. I didn't even bid some work because the SOW would have forced me to lose money if we have another year like last year.


----------



## Metro Lawn

newhere;1866237 said:


> If the gate wasn't open then why such a long trail of salt? It didn't tip 200yrds back..... Plain and simple that salt dumped out of the trailer before it tipped.


That pup was on its side the whole way. I have driven heavy wrecker and gravel trains. Seen this alot. Driver just tried to keep the momentum going to get it to the side of the road. This would be easy to verify if you could see the damage on the side of the pup that was dragged.


----------



## newhere

You guys have a bunch of guesses just like I do. But I'm standing by it, that thing didn't go over until the last second when it was whipping back and fourth.


----------



## terrapro

Anyone selling a 2" trash pump?


----------



## procut

I'm with newhere. I know the gate defiantly looks shut in the photo, but I too can't imagine why anyone would drag an overturned pup that far down the highway. Seems like it would be human nature and common sense to bring it to a stop asap after it flipped. I also agree you would see a big pile where it initially went over. I'm not arguing that the gate looks shut when it's lying there on its side. I guess it's a mystery.


----------



## Lightningllc

I will do a free salt cleanup, Anyone that would like to help is welcome to join me.


----------



## Defcon 5

Lightningllc;1866962 said:


> I will do a free salt cleanup, Anyone that would like to help is welcome to join me.


Are you buying the Beer???.........


----------



## procut

terrapro;1866953 said:


> Anyone selling a 2" trash pump?


Depending on what you want to use it for I saw the other day Menards has some "off brand" ones pretty reasonable. I actually rented one for a big hydro seeding job a couple months ago, and paid more for a weeks rental than I could of bought one of the Menards ones for.


----------



## terrapro

procut;1867032 said:


> Depending on what you want to use it for I saw the other day Menards has some "off brand" ones pretty reasonable. I actually rented one for a big hydro seeding job a couple months ago, and paid more for a weeks rental than I could of bought one of the Menards ones for.


I use them for my sprayers. Need a back up while I rebuild my main one. I can get one from TSC for under $300 just wondering if someone was getting rid of one.


----------



## TheXpress2002

terrapro;1867041 said:


> I use them for my sprayers. Need a back up while I rebuild my main one. I can get one from TSC for under $300 just wondering if someone was getting rid of one.


The knock off lasted me one season. Went right back to Honda.


----------



## terrapro

TheXpress2002;1867128 said:


> The knock off lasted me one season. Went right back to Honda.


Was that the Red Lion or whatever? The Pacer pump and Briggs motor was the one I was talking about, those are decent...not the honda by any means


----------



## Boomer123

Are salt prices really this high already. I noticed on Angelo's website they are at $120 a ton.


----------



## ProperLandscape

TheXpress2002;1859135 said:


> Salting should be around the 15th
> 
> Cute recurving typhoon. Remember the typhoon rule...
> 
> This should be our first push. Around November 28
> 
> http://www.accuweather.com/en/weather-news/tropical-storm-nuri-misses-phi/36623277


Right on the money.....light snow forcasted saturday night sunday moring.


----------



## flykelley

Hi Guys
I have a downeaster salter that fits a dump insert for sale in the used equipment section. It has been sandblasted, painted. Comes with a carrier controller and harness. You could even use the harness and controller for a different brand spreader if all you are is looking for a good controller and harness.

Mike


----------



## Freshwater

Hi all, hope everyone had a good season. It's good to see snow I need a change of pace. Flurries in Redford livonia.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Boomer123;1867309 said:


> Are salt prices really this high already. I noticed on Angelo's website they are at $120 a ton.


Nothing personal, but have you been living in a vacuum?


----------



## terrapro

Mark Oomkes;1867417 said:


> Nothing personal, but have you been living in a vacuum?


I wish I was living in a vacuum.


----------



## stanky

defcon 5;1867024 said:


> are you buying the beer???.........


hey wildman how have ya been ???


----------



## stanky

properlandscape;1867397 said:


> right on the money.....light snow forcasted saturday night sunday moring.


hey ryan how are ya doing ? See anything go in the near future ? And i think it's time for all of us to have lunch or dinner again soon !!!!!


----------



## stanky

*Salt pup fipped on i-75*



defcon 5;1866220 said:


> nope.....tailgate opening would not cause it to roll.....
> 
> Talk to the tow truck driver seen in the pictures.....seems "billy big rigger" was going a little fast and his turn table on his pup is worn out...once they start whipping and your too busy running your gums on the cb they will go over quick.....
> 
> Just doing what the boss told me to do......
> 
> We cant blame all mishaps on me.....just most of them....


that doviack truck got cut off and when he swerved to miss him ! It started rockin & rollin and flipped ! He drug it to get on the shoulder ! Thank god no one was hurt !!!


----------



## Eyesell

Salt prices going up, na....what ever made you think of that...


----------



## stanky

*Stay safe !*

HELLO TO ALL ! I JUST WANTED TO WISH EVERYONE A SAFE AND PROSPEROUS SEASON THIS YEAR " AND NO BREAK DOWN'S " I NO IT'S JUST A WISH !!!! GOD BLESS EVERYONE !:salute:


----------



## TheXpress2002

Well after the first misfire this week. 
(Sorry)...

Sat night/Sunday Morning looks to be a nice salting at most an inch.

Next event could be the Tuesday time frame which would need to be watched if it phases. The next time frame would be Friday for another system. 

LES bands will need to be watched between these systems as the lakes are very unstable.

If the LRC is correct there will be a major system around Thanksgiving east of the Mississippi as this would be the remnants of Typhoon Nuri


----------



## Mark Oomkes

stanky;1867491 said:


> that doviack truck got cut off and when he swerved to miss him ! It started rockin & rollin and flipped ! He drug it to get on the shoulder ! Thank god no one was hurt !!!


Nope, he dumped it, can't you read?

Lol


----------



## Mark Oomkes

TheXpress2002;1867573 said:


> Well after the first misfire this week.
> (Sorry)...
> 
> Sat night/Sunday Morning looks to be a nice salting at most an inch.
> 
> Next event could be the Tuesday time frame which would need to be watched if it phases. The next time frame would be Friday for another system.
> 
> LES bands will need to be watched between these systems as the lakes are very unstable.
> 
> If the LRC is correct there will be a major system around Thanksgiving east of the Mississippi as this would be the remnants of Typhoon Nuri


Bah humbug


----------



## terrapro

Lots of lake effect fun. Blizzard to blue skies in 5minutes. Helps scare the people dragging their feet.


----------



## GimmeSnow!!

We are looking for subs for lake orion and pontiac. Call sarah: 248-894-5967


----------



## newhere

Mark Oomkes;1867588 said:


> Nope, he dumped it, can't you read?
> 
> Lol


B S! Look at the bloody tire marks up on the bank of the lawn!look at the swerving pattern of the salt. How in the world did those get there if it was all ready on it's side and he was just pulling it to get on the shoulder? What gouged the lawn in 2 different locations ?

Your telling me he drug it 500-600 yards on it's side ?


----------



## Metro Lawn

newhere;1867723 said:


> B S! Look at the bloody tire marks up on the bank of the lawn!look at the swerving pattern of the salt. How in the world did those get there if it was all ready on it's side and he was just pulling it to get on the shoulder? What gouged the lawn in 2 different locations ?
> 
> Your telling me he drug it 500-600 yards on it's side ?


Yes, Yes, a thousand times yes... Seen it more times than I can remember. Trust me when I tell you it was on its side the entire time. The marks on the grass are from it swaying behind the lead. The biggest spill is at the beginning where it went over (under the bridge) and it continued to spill all the way until the end. Like I said before, I have over 30 years driving trucks and most of that time was heavy wrecker and gravel train. This is very common.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

He could have went for a mile or more if the gate came open.


----------



## newhere

Yeah it's swaying behind the lead as it's getting dragged on it's side. I'm sure he said " hell with it let's do 70mph over to the shoulder"
If my truck goes over on 75 that sob will stay right where it went over until a wrecker picks it up. To think any driver would drag it 600yrds on the road is just unreal.


----------



## Freshwater

stanky;1867498 said:


> HELLO TO ALL ! I JUST WANTED TO WISH EVERYONE A SAFE AND PROSPEROUS SEASON THIS YEAR " AND NO BREAK DOWN'S " I NO IT'S JUST A WISH !!!! GOD BLESS EVERYONE !:salute:


Thanks Mark. I'm already 4k into repairs. Let's just hope they last. Lunch sounds great, last time was fun.


----------



## Defcon 5

stanky;1867479 said:


> hey wildman how have ya been ???


How you feeling??????............


----------



## Defcon 5

newhere;1867788 said:


> Yeah it's swaying behind the lead as it's getting dragged on it's side. I'm sure he said " hell with it let's do 70mph over to the shoulder"
> If my truck goes over on 75 that sob will stay right where it went over until a wrecker picks it up. To think any driver would drag it 600yrds on the road is just unreal.


You still sticking to the tailgate tripping causing it to roll over or have you moved on from that.....:whistling:......

Tough to know what you would do until put into that situation......Thumbs Up


----------



## newhere

Defcon 5;1867842 said:


> You still sticking to the tailgate tripping causing it to roll over or have you moved on from that.....:whistling:......
> 
> Tough to know what you would do until put into that situation......Thumbs Up


I'm sticking to the fact that the trailer wasn't on it's side for the length of that spill.


----------



## Lightningllc

Holy Snow. Just looked outside and this is crazy. 

Have a sprinkler install tomorrow, 300' drain system going in and fall cleanups. 


Well it begins and it is gonna be a long winter.


----------



## Superior L & L

Lightningllc;1867979 said:


> Holy Snow. Just looked outside and this is crazy.
> 
> Have a sprinkler install tomorrow, 300' drain system going in and fall cleanups.
> 
> Well it begins and it is gonna be a long winter.


I don't believe ya unless we see pics! Not snowing up here. Although I did see the west side got snow all day


----------



## TheXpress2002

Superior L & L;1868026 said:


> I don't believe ya unless we see pics! Not snowing up here. Although I did see the west side got snow all day


Yeah Mark how was your day?....lol


----------



## Mark Oomkes

TheXpress2002;1868054 said:


> Yeah Mark how was your day?....lol


Ha, ha, ha


----------



## Lightningllc

Holy radar right now.


----------



## TheXpress2002

Lightningllc;1868066 said:


> Holy radar right now.


It's all feedback. Nothing is making past us127...at this time


----------



## Lightningllc

Ryan it's looking amazing. Man I've drank to many beers.


----------



## cuttingedge13

newhere;1867723 said:


> B S! Look at the bloody tire marks up on the bank of the lawn!look at the swerving pattern of the salt. How in the world did those get there if it was all ready on it's side and he was just pulling it to get on the shoulder? What gouged the lawn in 2 different locations ?
> 
> Your telling me he drug it 500-600 yards on it's side ?


From my limited experience. ..which is none, I think it was spilling over the sides back and forth till it went over on it's side at the very end. Probably down shifted and tried to pull out of it. That's what I would have done.....then I would have cleaned the **** out of my shorts when it was all over!!!!


----------



## Freshwater

Does anybody have a machine to bore for low voltage cable under a driveway? I have one wire to run before winter. Can't imagine it would take more than half a day portal to portal. I'd be willing to trade half day of work with my baby excavator. It can fit through a 30" gate. The jobs at 15 and haggerty. PM me if interested.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Lightningllc;1868208 said:


> Ryan it's looking amazing. Man I've drank to many beers.


Madsen hijacked Justin's account.

Looks like Saturday night into Sunday might get interesting.

Local jokers..............errr.........guessers have us at a total of 7" Saturday night into Sunday.


----------



## redskinsfan34

Mark Oomkes;1868386 said:


> Madsen hijacked Justin's account.
> 
> Looks like Saturday night into Sunday might get interesting.
> 
> Local jokers..............errr.........guessers have us at a total of 7" Saturday night into Sunday.


It's way too early for this ****.


----------



## Lightningllc

It's too early for snow. Going to buy a 6 pack, no mark I have resorted to drinking.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Lightningllc;1868458 said:


> It's too early for snow. Going to buy a 6 pack, no mark I have resorted to drinking.


6 pack? light weight


----------



## Patrick34

*Plow Trucks*

We are looking for plow truck subs if anyone is interested. Rochester area. If interested, feel free to send a PM. Thanks.


----------



## Do It All Do It Right

cuttingedge13;1868255 said:


> From my limited experience. ..which is none, I think it was spilling over the sides back and forth till it went over on it's side at the very end. Probably down shifted and tried to pull out of it. That's what I would have done.....then I would have cleaned the **** out of my shorts when it was all over!!!!


My math may be wrong but 90 plus tons traveling at 55 mph will move 600 yards in 22 seconds I don't know what the deceleration would be for an object of that Size and mass to come to a stop on its side is it plausable maybe, Call mythbusters.


----------



## TheXpress2002

Do It All Do It Right;1868696 said:


> My math may be wrong but 90 plus tons traveling at 55 mph will move 600 yards in 22 seconds I don't know what the deceleration would be for an object of that Size and mass to come to a stop on its side is it plausable maybe, Call mythbusters.


Best response yet...lol


----------



## newhere

Not 22 seconds to come to a stop. I can gaurentee you that.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Pretty sure it was an attempted alien abduction.


----------



## Defcon 5

Lightningllc;1868458 said:


> It's too early for snow. Going to buy a 6 pack, no mark I have resorted to drinking.


Welcome to the club....Drinking solves all problems......


----------



## newhere

Mark Oomkes;1868900 said:


> Pretty sure it was an attempted alien abduction.


That's a lot more believable then dragging a pup 600yrds on it's side down 75.


----------



## Defcon 5

newhere;1868940 said:


> That's a lot more believable then dragging a pup 600yrds on it's side down 75.


I suggest you drive down I75 south to the Davison.....Turn around and head north....Pay attention to the pavement as your heading north....It's More like 700 yards of pavement that has marks and gouges in it from the pup dragging on its side......Can't miss the area...There is still Aboot 10 tons of salt spread out on the shoulder in that 700 yards.......


----------



## magnatrac

It's clear as day from the salt on the road that the gate did not open first causing the load to shift. The salt pattern at the beginning is not a full truck width as an open gate would leave. It starts at a sharp point the fans punt quickly to the median. The pattern a moving truck would leave while tipping over. As to why it was drug down the road so far. I don't know. At some point the dump box was drug into the up positing. That happening could really throw a driver off and maybe even cause the truck to swerve before gaining control and stopping , or he just had to finish his text before stopping l.o.l.


----------



## terrapro

Hey guys...I heard a truck hauling salt tipped a couple days ago on 75! What the heck happened?! Looks like thieves to me. If he was packing heat this never would have happened.....


----------



## Lightningllc

I solved the answear to the truck flipping and sliding. 

The answer is Obama did it.


----------



## Defcon 5

Lightningllc;1869008 said:


> I solved the answear to the truck flipping and sliding.
> 
> The answer is Obama did it.


Obama loving Aliens........:salute:


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Defcon 5;1869009 said:


> Obama loving Aliens........:salute:


Lots of them.


----------



## Lightningllc

Nice snow fall at my house in dexter. 1/2" of snow.


----------



## Defcon 5

Lightningllc;1869073 said:


> Nice snow fall at my house in dexter. 1/2" of snow.


How many Beers have you had???......


----------



## Lightningllc

None..……………


----------



## Boomer123

Boomer123;1867309 said:


> Are salt prices really this high already. I noticed on Angelo's website they are at $120 a ton.





Mark Oomkes;1867417 said:


> Nothing personal, but have you been living in a vacuum?


Sorry no vacuum here just talking out loud. Also trying to change the topic of 4 pages of some truck that flipped or rolled.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Boomer123;1869272 said:


> Sorry no vacuum here just talking out loud. Also trying to change the topic of 4 pages of some truck that flipped or rolled.


Lol........


----------



## Lightningllc

Washtenaw county spraying roads this morning. Roads are slick in dexter 1/2" of fluff.


----------



## Lightningllc

Hey mark. On your side of the state when do your contracts start? I know you have been working for a few days already.


----------



## Defcon 5

Lightningllc;1869337 said:


> Hey mark. On your side of the state when do your contracts start? I know you have been working for a few days already.


Mark working????........:laughing:


----------



## Lightningllc

Defcon 5;1869348 said:


> Mark working????........:laughing:


Sorry. Mark looking like he's working.


----------



## TheXpress2002

Widespread snow moves in around 9pm. Should be out if here by 2am.

Inch at most.


----------



## Defcon 5

One question for Mark??.....Did you put an 8611 on the New "Cummings"????


----------



## Lightningllc

TheXpress2002;1869353 said:


> Widespread snow moves in around 9pm. Should be out if here by 2am.
> 
> Inch at most.


Guess I bet get my azz in gear and get stuff loaded.


----------



## Lightningllc

http://www.hometownlife.com/story/news/local/milford/2014/11/14/milford-township-fire/19055245/

Oh boy that mulch pile and leaves just cost a local competitor a arm and leg.


----------



## TheXpress2002

Look on the bright side Mark.

You have a 60% chance of getting a great nights sleep Sunday night.....Thumbs Up


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Lightningllc;1869337 said:


> Hey mark. On your side of the state when do your contracts start? I know you have been working for a few days already.


Nov.1

I thought everybody did.

Used to do October 15, then realized I was asking for trouble because we never have everything ready even close to that date and we have salted in October a few times.



Defcon 5;1869348 said:


> Mark working????........:laughing:


*****

Weird, p r i c k is a no-no?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Defcon 5;1869359 said:


> One question for Mark??.....Did you put an 8611 on the New "Cummings"????


It's on the schedule.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

TheXpress2002;1869390 said:


> Look on the bright side Mark.
> 
> You have a 60% chance of getting a great nights sleep Sunday night.....Thumbs Up


Except with 3" tonight, 3" tomorrow, that 60% becomes a -60% chance.


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes;1869465 said:


> Nov.1
> 
> I thought everybody did.
> 
> Used to do October 15, then realized I was asking for trouble because we never have everything ready even close to that date and we have salted in October a few times.
> 
> *****
> 
> Weird, p r i c k is a no-no?


No need for name calling...........I there a mod on site I feel uneasy with this name calling.....


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Defcon 5;1869494 said:


> No need for name calling...........I there a mod on site I feel uneasy with this name calling.....


Buck up, buttercup. Thumbs Up


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes;1869512 said:


> Buck up, buttercup. Thumbs Up


Now I'm uneasy Aboot you calling me Buttercup....:whistling::whistling:

Did you get to use the "Liveboxx" yet?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Defcon 5;1869518 said:


> Now I'm uneasy Aboot you calling me Buttercup....:whistling::whistling:
> 
> Did you get to use the "Liveboxx" yet?


Lighten up, never knew you were so sensitive. :laughing:

Negative, sounds like tonight we will break its cherry.

It was weird, 1-11" in 7 miles going NE to SW.


----------



## Turf Z

TheXpress2002;1869353 said:


> Widespread snow moves in around 9pm. Should be out if here by 2am.
> 
> Inch at most.


What about along the lakeshore on the west side?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Turf Z;1869538 said:


> What about along the lakeshore on the west side?


It's going to snow.


----------



## newhere

Lightningllc;1869373 said:


> http://www.hometownlife.com/story/news/local/milford/2014/11/14/milford-township-fire/19055245/
> 
> Oh boy that mulch pile and leaves just cost a local competitor a arm and leg.


That's really bad to hear. I sure do hope insurance covers that bill. I'm sure it will be in the hundreds of thousands. That's why the are stressing the illigeal burn so that they can go after him for the cost to extinguish it.


----------



## TheXpress2002

There is a substantial north trend today with the models for Sunday night and Monday. Not the same system as tonight. We need to follow this one as it could be a suprise Monday.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

TheXpress2002;1869751 said:


> There is a substantial north trend today with the models for Sunday night and Monday. Not the same system as tonight. We need to follow this one as it could be a suprise Monday.


Always the bearer of good news.


----------



## stanky

Hey Ryan
How have ya been ! we need to set up another lunch before the **** hits the fan !!!


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes;1869753 said:


> Always the bearer of good news.


Xpress must be into the Wine............


----------



## TheXpress2002

Defcon 5;1869766 said:


> Xpress must be into the Wine............


I wish...

...you may thank me Monday.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

TheXpress2002;1869781 said:


> I wish...
> 
> ...you may thank me Monday.


I thank you every day.


----------



## Defcon 5

TheXpress2002;1869751 said:


> There is a substantial north trend today with the models for Sunday night and Monday. Not the same system as tonight. We need to follow this one as it could be a suprise Monday.





Mark Oomkes;1869753 said:


> Always the bearer of good news.





TheXpress2002;1869781 said:


> I wish...
> 
> ...you may thank me Monday.





Mark Oomkes;1869797 said:


> I thank you every day.


..........................:waving:


----------



## Lightningllc

^^^^^^^. Bwahahahaha


----------



## stanky

Defcon 5;1867840 said:


> How you feeling??????............


I'M okay I got out of the hospital monday after being in there for a week !
I still weak and tired but getting better everyday !
thanks for asking .


----------



## Boomer123

From Bill Steffen - WOW! Check out this picture of downtown Negaunee, Michigan from the morning (from Daniele Carol Photography and Felicia Wagner). The highest snowfall total I have seen so far is 43 inches! Winter Weather Advisory for West Michigan as snow develops tonight. Watch us on TV and check my blog for more


----------



## Defcon 5

stanky;1869889 said:


> I'M okay I got out of the hospital monday after being in there for a week !
> I still weak and tired but getting better everyday !
> thanks for asking .


Glad to hear your out of the Hospital.......


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Lightningllc;1869878 said:


> ^^^^^^^. Bwahahahaha


Shut up.....


----------



## Freshwater

stanky;1869889 said:


> I'M okay I got out of the hospital monday after being in there for a week !
> I still weak and tired but getting better everyday !
> thanks for asking .


Mark hope you get well soon. I'm down for lunch. Or beers sound good too.


----------



## jbiggert

TheXpress2002;1869751 said:


> There is a substantial north trend today with the models for Sunday night and Monday. Not the same system as tonight. We need to follow this one as it could be a suprise Monday.


So much for the models correcting that northern trend. lol. Well DTX picked up on it early so it probably won't happen


----------



## jbiggert

TheXpress2002;1869781 said:


> I wish...
> 
> ...you may thank me Monday.


Do you see the temps warming up at months end? Making that event a wet mess/nail biter?


----------



## RMGLawn

Looks like tonight's snow may go north


----------



## cuttingedge13

newhere;1869604 said:


> That's really bad to hear. I sure do hope insurance covers that bill. I'm sure it will be in the hundreds of thousands. That's why the are stressing the illigeal burn so that they can go after him for the cost to extinguish it.


No way he set it on fire on purpose. The tree services dump there and they make hardwood mulch. Tony from Adirondack Mulch is a really good guy.


----------



## newhere

cuttingedge13;1870142 said:


> No way he set it on fire on purpose. The tree services dump there and they make hardwood mulch. Tony from Adirondack Mulch is a really good guy.


I didn't say he did set it on fire.


----------



## Hdsnowpusher

Any body out in Grand Rapids area ?tonight


----------



## cuttingedge13

newhere;1870165 said:


> I didn't say he did set it on fire.


No the news story said it was triggered by an illegal burn.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Hdsnowpusher;1870270 said:


> Any body out in Grand Rapids area ?tonight


Yup.........salting for sure and trying out the new tractor\blower combo. Good night for it.


----------



## Defcon 5

Looks like tonight and Tuesday that something could happen.....I think Express has warned us......

Gonna have to get him a Bottle of Wine for his services.....I hope Boones Farm is ok with him......


----------



## Lightningllc

I say pre-salt tonight. Just to be safe

Hopefully we can do can ups next Monday, temps look to be like summer temps.


----------



## newhere

cuttingedge13;1870275 said:


> No the news story said it was triggered by an illegal burn.


im assuming by this they mean that he or someone had a fire going that was not permitted. This fire spread to the large pile most likely by embers in the air. If bit were a legal fire that he had called in and obtained a permit for the blame can get questionable in court.


----------



## Freshwater

Is there anybody open around Plymouth/Livonia that sells polymeric sand? All the usual suspects are closed. Thanks in advance.


----------



## goinggreen

Freshwater;1870514 said:


> Is there anybody open around Plymouth/Livonia that sells polymeric sand? All the usual suspects are closed. Thanks in advance.


Try menards, its about $15/bag


----------



## Lightningllc

Angelos is open I think


----------



## RMGLawn

Lightningllc;1870537 said:


> Angelos is open I think


The website lists them as closed


----------



## axl

Freshwater;1870514 said:


> Is there anybody open around Plymouth/Livonia that sells polymeric sand? All the usual suspects are closed. Thanks in advance.


How many bags you need? I have some alliance polymeric in beige


----------



## Freshwater

axl;1870574 said:


> How many bags you need? I have some alliance polymeric in beige


I need 6-8 bags grey. Angeles is closed. Menards must have rotated stock already. Thanks everybody I'm just gonna try tomarrow. Today was perfect weather.


----------



## terrapro

5" from Monday night to Tuesday?!


----------



## RMGLawn

terrapro;1870751 said:


> 5" from Monday night to Tuesday?!


No one is responding because they are all at the shop getting ready lol


----------



## terrapro

RMGLawn;1870822 said:


> No one is responding because they are all at the shop getting ready lol


Yeah no kidding...that's been my day...routine maintenance turns into nightmares, the case for my pump for my sprayer broke in half while rebuilding it and then I discovered a crack in my liquid tank at the 200gal mark. 
Hope someone pays up so I can keep gas in the trucks lol


----------



## Lightningllc

Stress. What's that. I hate winter with a passion.


----------



## TGS Inc.

Lightningllc;1870883 said:


> Stress. What's that. I hate winter with a passion.


I usually love it once we are "in the groove" with a few systems under our belt. The first ones (particularly this early) are rough!!


----------



## brookline

Nothing but wet pavement and snow on grass in Wayne


----------



## KL3540

Mark Oomkes;1870288 said:


> Yup.........salting for sure and trying out the new tractor\blower combo. Good night for it.


Which tractor/blower setup do you have?


----------



## grassmaster06

If it stays like this we aren't plowing anything tonight maybe a salting


----------



## GreenAcresFert

grassmaster06;1871149 said:


> If it stays like this we aren't plowing anything tonight maybe a salting


Whoa whoa whoa. Let's not start talkin about plowing.


----------



## TheXpress2002

Never said plowing tonight salting only. More concerned about tomorrow night from the m59 to i94 corridor as Lake Michigan will be a raving biatch.


----------



## GreenAcresFert

TheXpress2002;1871199 said:


> Never said plowing tonight salting only. More concerned about tomorrow night from the m59 to i94 corridor as Lake Michigan will be a raving biatch.


I got enough plowing in last year. Let's start out with a couple easy saltings.


----------



## Lightningllc

I'm in Detroit heading home. It's icing up bad on bridges. 

I think a salt run would not be a bad idea down here.


----------



## grassmaster06

Ok that make me feel a whole lot better, no plowing tonight lol, just salt .sorry just had flash backs from last winter and lost it


----------



## EternityEnds

In Dearborn 94 n Southfield area. Pavement just wet here. Very little on the grass. Bout 1/4 inch on parked cars. Anyone down in Taylor near eureka and telegraph??


----------



## silvetouch

EternityEnds;1871245 said:


> In Dearborn 94 n Southfield area. Pavement just wet here. Very little on the grass. Bout 1/4 inch on parked cars. Anyone down in Taylor near eureka and telegraph??


Steady light snow at telegraph and eureka. Nothing sticking to pavement yet. Minor snow covering on grass and car windshields.


----------



## gunsworth

silvetouch;1871257 said:


> Steady light snow at telegraph and eureka. Nothing sticking to pavement yet. Minor snow covering on grass and car windshields.


same deal here at 14/woodward. not sold on salt run yet, we are on the cusp and if it ends soon enough this should all disappear on pavement. looks like a **** week for cleanups, so much for how fast we were ripping through them :realmad::angry:


----------



## EternityEnds

silvetouch;1871257 said:


> Steady light snow at telegraph and eureka. Nothing sticking to pavement yet. Minor snow covering on grass and car windshields.


Thanks silvetouch Appreciate the heads up.


----------



## TheXpress2002

Pavers and edges have snow here. Blacktop still wet


----------



## Mark Oomkes

grassmaster06;1871239 said:


> Ok that make me feel a whole lot better, no plowing tonight lol, just salt .sorry just had flash backs from last winter and lost it


I lost it aboot the middle of December last year.

Never found it back.

Pretty sure it's gone for good.

I used to love winter. Now I love dreaming about not having to worry about everything in the winter. I have some great guys working for me...........finally. Time to teach them and let them stress.


----------



## TheXpress2002

Mark Oomkes;1871306 said:


> I lost it aboot the middle of December last year.
> 
> Never found it back.
> 
> Pretty sure it's gone for good.
> 
> I used to love winter. Now I love dreaming about not having to worry about everything in the winter. I have some great guys working for me...........finally. Time to teach them and let them stress.


BAHahahahahahahahahaha.....

You will never turn over control


----------



## Mark Oomkes

KL3540;1871109 said:


> Which tractor/blower setup do you have?


John Deere 5101e with a Blizzard 8611 and a Normand 92". Whichever model that is. A few bugs to work out.


----------



## grassmaster06

Setting alarm for 2 am and trying out the new liquid sprayer , if needed.i converted my turbo turf hydro seeder to a high power rig ,3in pump and 13hp motor should draw lines in the concrete and bust through some hard pack snow


----------



## RMGLawn

grassmaster06;1871360 said:


> Setting alarm for 2 am and trying out the new liquid sprayer , if needed.i converted my turbo turf hydro seeder to a high power rig ,3in pump and 13hp motor should draw lines in the concrete and bust through some hard pack snow


Where are you buying liquid by you?


----------



## TheXpress2002

grassmaster06;1871360 said:


> Setting alarm for 2 am and trying out the new liquid sprayer , if needed.i converted my turbo turf hydro seeder to a high power rig ,3in pump and 13hp motor should draw lines in the concrete and bust through some hard pack snow


Would love to see pics of that monster. Just finished my new set up today.


----------



## PlowingMI

just salted the truck hoods and back to bed


----------



## grassmaster06

TheXpress2002;1871377 said:


> Would love to see pics of that monster. Just finished my new set up today.


I will take a few pics tomorrow, it has very good pressure.


----------



## grassmaster06

RMGLawn;1871372 said:


> Where are you buying liquid by you?


I bought 2 big tanks in the off season and the material came with it, hopefully between the salt and brine I won't need to buy anything else this winter.who are you buying from


----------



## svc turf

EternityEnds;1871245 said:


> In Dearborn 94 n Southfield area. Pavement just wet here. Very little on the grass. Bout 1/4 inch on parked cars. Anyone down in Taylor near eureka and telegraph??


I passed a county truck salting on eureka rd in front of the airport at 7:00.


----------



## RMGLawn

grassmaster06;1871395 said:


> I bought 2 big tanks in the off season and the material came with it, hopefully between the salt and brine I won't need to buy anything else this winter.who are you buying from


No one, I am putting a Prewet system on my Salter and have no clue where to buy it down here lol


----------



## P&M Landscaping

RMGLawn;1871429 said:


> No one, I am putting a Prewet system on my Salter and have no clue where to buy it down here lol


Professional Turf Products...


----------



## RMGLawn

P&M Landscaping;1871441 said:


> Professional Turf Products...


Oh didn't know they had liquid. Do you know what their bulk salt price is this year?


----------



## Metro Lawn

Light coating on the pavers at Ford Field otherwise everything else is just wet. Bridges ect are colder and it is sticking there.


----------



## easygifts123

are you salting down in taylor?


----------



## Frankland

Anyone actually salting? Canton, livonia, Dearborn..... Looks mostly wet..... Not sure I wanna waste any salt on this.... What you guys think?


----------



## Lightningllc

Skating rink in novi and wixom.


----------



## easygifts123

Just did a site in Flat Rock...Site in southgate looked clean besides some walk areas. I am walking the walks and finding it very slick in some areas...Anyone not salting anything?


----------



## grassmaster06

I sprayed some lots and some areas in other lots, kind of a stupid night/morning


----------



## terrapro

grassmaster06;1871544 said:


> I sprayed some lots and some areas in other lots, kind of a stupid night/morning


Nothing is done around here, even the hospital down the street. But it is dry for the most part I don't think we got as much as you guys south/east...


----------



## ProperLandscape

Few slick spots in Shelby twp. Nothing in Macomb or sterling heights. Telegraph is a mess with spin-outs in Southfield. Bunch of lots getting salted, not sure if it's necessary.


----------



## P&M Landscaping

RMGLawn;1871443 said:


> Oh didn't know they had liquid. Do you know what their bulk salt price is this year?


No bulk salt.


----------



## hosejockey4506

Dry for the most part in the flint area south to 59


----------



## Metro Lawn

All the "just wet" lots were actually frozen. I am sure glad I went out so early. Ended up salting almost everything from Dearborn to Warren. Only saw one other salt truck all night. Gonna be some unhappy customers today if you didn't check your jobs.


----------



## redskinsfan34

Dexter and Scio Twp. sidewalks need attention. Sealed asphalt just wet. The county trucks are getting a late start today.


----------



## MPM

Metro Lawn;1871586 said:


> All the "just wet" lots were actually frozen. I am sure glad I went out so early. Ended up salting almost everything from Dearborn to Warren. Only saw one other salt truck all night. Gonna be some unhappy customers today if you didn't check your jobs.


I pulled in one of my sites at 59 and Williams lake and thought it was just wet as well. After the truck started sliding around I found more ice than not and the walks were slick too.


----------



## redskinsfan34

Ryan any thoughts on tonight and tomorrow? NOAA is saying 1 to 2" for both but they're the only ones. A little confusing.


----------



## terrapro

NOAA is saying 1-3" tonight 1-2" tomorrow 1" tomorrow night and 1" Wednesday...and really cold, what a way to break in the season


----------



## Mark Oomkes

I hate NOAA. 

Winter Storm Warning for us.


----------



## redskinsfan34

terrapro;1871754 said:


> NOAA is saying 1-3" tonight 1-2" tomorrow 1" tomorrow night and 1" Wednesday...and really cold, what a way to break in the season


I'm just not sure why NOAA is alone on this. All other sites that I check are saying a dusting to an inch at most.


----------



## terrapro

looks like weather.com jumped on the bandwagon...
I like accuweathers prediction


----------



## TheXpress2002

the accumulations will depend on exactly where the lake effect bands set up so literally a mile could make a huge difference between 2 to 3 inches and only a dusting


----------



## KBLandscaping

Been on this site for awhile but not much of a talker. Thanks for everyone's input over the years especially Xpress's weather reports. 

I work for a landscaping company but also have my own plow truck (2005 f250 4x4 with 9'2 Boss Vblade) to bring to the table. What is a fair hourly rate for the truck (that I will be driving) even tho I'm being paid as an employee as well? Repairs on the plow will be covered by the company but gas is to be determined. Bigger commercial complexes, no residential. Any thoughts?


----------



## P&M Landscaping

KBLandscaping;1871921 said:


> Been on this site for awhile but not much of a talker. Thanks for everyone's input over the years especially Xpress's weather reports.
> 
> I work for a landscaping company but also have my own plow truck (2005 f250 4x4 with 9'2 Boss Vblade) to bring to the table. What is a fair hourly rate for the truck (that I will be driving) even tho I'm being paid as an employee as well? Repairs on the plow will be covered by the company but gas is to be determined. Bigger commercial complexes, no residential. Any thoughts?


Depending on who is covering the insurance, I have seen anything from $65-$80 for that setup.


----------



## KBLandscaping

P&M Landscaping;1871923 said:


> Depending on who is covering the insurance, I have seen anything from $65-$80 for that setup.


Company would cover insurance


----------



## TheXpress2002

First WAA issued for SE Mich...

...suprise


----------



## Bedell Mgmt.

yay!

Thanks for the continued advisement, Ryan!


----------



## Defcon 5

terrapro;1871754 said:


> NOAA is saying 1-3" tonight 1-2" tomorrow 1" tomorrow night and 1" Wednesday...and really cold, what a way to break in the season





Mark Oomkes;1871777 said:


> I hate NOAA.
> 
> Winter Storm Warning for us.





TheXpress2002;1871968 said:


> First WAA issued for SE Mich...
> 
> ...suprise


...................


----------



## Mark Oomkes

TheXpress2002;1871882 said:


> the accumulations will depend on exactly where the lake effect bands set up so literally a mile could make a huge difference between 2 to 3 inches and only a dusting


Yes it can.

Just an FYI, I hate lake effect.


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes;1872094 said:


> Yes it can.
> 
> Just an FYI, I hate lake effect.


Then Move..........Problem Solved........:salute:


----------



## RMGLawn

Defcon 5;1872104 said:


> Then Move..........Problem Solved........:salute:


Just not to this area. It would probably follow him


----------



## brookline

KBLandscaping;1871924 said:


> Company would cover insurance


I would say about $85 for that setup if you were covering all the costs. With the company paying most of it, I would say around $50-60. If they cover gas as well, it would probably drop another $10 to $40-50. That would be about what I would expect to be pretty fair.


----------



## TheXpress2002

Going to be the best radar option the next few days as the bands show up well from the airport radar

http://www.wunderground.com/radar/radblast.asp?ID=DTW


----------



## Mark Oomkes

RMGLawn;1872121 said:


> Just not to this area. It would probably follow him


Lol........


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Defcon 5;1872104 said:


> Then Move..........Problem Solved........:salute:


You never know.....


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes;1872162 said:


> You never know.....


I probably can put in a good word and get you a job interview.....


----------



## TheXpress2002

Mark Oomkes;1872162 said:


> You never know.....


You would never survive the eastside of the state....

...must you have forgotten you can't even travel 1000 feet without getting pulled over for running a stop sign.


----------



## KL3540

Mark Oomkes;1871314 said:


> John Deere 5101e with a Blizzard 8611 and a Normand 92". Whichever model that is. A few bugs to work out.


Sweet setup ...

If you ever take the chance to snap a photo, post it.

If you take a video and attach it to YouTube, post the link.

I am still in debate on picking one up for my tractor.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

TheXpress2002;1872172 said:


> You would never survive the eastside of the state....
> 
> ...must you have forgotten you can't even travel 1000 feet without getting pulled over for running a stop sign.


I did stop.

He just wanted me to stop twice.

A pretty solid 3" in the last 2-3 hours.


----------



## MPM

id say theres an inch down on my patio in Clarkston right now


----------



## Freshwater

Looks like these bands are setting up along the expressways again.

Except Grand Rapids has its own band as usual.


----------



## gunsworth

Mark Oomkes;1872094 said:


> Yes it can.
> 
> Just an FYI, I hate lake effect.


Fyi you have reached your crying about lake effect quota for the year. Here in the SEMI snow thread we dont have to worry or hear about it


----------



## terrapro

Just a dusting still here in Howell. A spray and some walks would work fine for me.


----------



## brookline

Bone dry in Wayne still


----------



## Eshay

terrapro;1872383 said:


> Just a dusting still here in Howell. A spray and some walks would work fine for me.


I'm at the south end of Howell and it's still real lite here, busted my butt all day to prepare for this, and with it being mid November, I wouldn't mind another few days to finish clean ups and prepare for winter.


----------



## brookline

Eshay;1872477 said:


> I'm at the south end of Howell and it's still real lite here, busted my butt all day to prepare for this, and with it being mid November, I wouldn't mind another few days to finish clean ups and prepare for winter.


I know what you mean. I have a bunch of final cleanups to do with quite a few of them still having leaves on some of their trees.


----------



## Boomer123

Eshay;1872477 said:


> I'm at the south end of Howell and it's still real lite here, busted my butt all day to prepare for this, and with it being mid November, I wouldn't mind another few days to finish clean ups and prepare for winter.


 Looks like Howell might be hit the hardest.


----------



## Boomer123

I'm really hoping the snow is light or not at all.
I haven't had the time to put out all my driveways marker stakes yet.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Freshwater;1872336 said:


> Looks like these bands are setting up along the expressways again.
> 
> Except Grand Rapids has its own band as usual.


Trade ya....


----------



## Mark Oomkes

gunsworth;1872345 said:


> Fyi you have reached your crying about lake effect quota for the year. Here in the SEMI snow thread we dont have to worry or hear about it


Lol.........


----------



## Lightningllc

South Lyon north has snow. South nothing


----------



## Luther

gunsworth;1872345 said:


> Fyi you have reached your crying about lake effect quota for the year. Here in the SEMI snow thread we dont have to worry or hear about it


Sure we do. Been plowing lake effect accumulations the past few hours...and still more to go. Nice little band set up and hammered a particular area...


----------



## Freshwater

TCLA;1872554 said:


> Sure we do. Been plowing lake effect accumulations the past few hours...and still more to go. Nice little band set up and hammered a particular area...


Would that area be anywhere near Westland Wayne?


----------



## terrapro

Still a dusting...maybe 1/4"


----------



## Lightningllc

New hudson, Brighton, wixom, novi. 

Dusting to 1/8. Wind has piled alittle up.


----------



## Luther

Freshwater;1872556 said:


> Would that area be anywhere near Westland Wayne?


Negative....


----------



## Defcon 5

Dam...........Its cold out........Atleast it keeps the Beer nice and Cold...


----------



## Freshwater

Mark Oomkes;1872541 said:


> Trade ya....


LOL

That blue blob on the dropper never leaves grand rapids. Like the cartoon character with the rain cloud.


----------



## Lightningllc

I feel sorry for people that live in Grand Rapids, Kalamazoo, battle creek.


There getting dumped on.


----------



## terrapro

Nice blue skies here...barely a dusting. A lot of wind swept lots with no snow.


----------



## redskinsfan34

Looks like everyone is on board for tomorrow. 1 to 3"


----------



## TheXpress2002

redskinsfan34;1872627 said:


> Looks like everyone is on board for tomorrow. 1 to 3"


Clipper will drop down during daytime hours. Very windy so it will be blowing around.

After this there will be a break and we will be on the warm side of the system over the weekend bringing rain. Attention will then turn to the Thanksgiving time period.


----------



## redskinsfan34

TheXpress2002;1872634 said:


> Clipper will drop down during daytime hours. Very windy so it will be blowing around.
> 
> After this there will be a break and we will be on the warm side of the system over the weekend bringing rain. Attention will then turn to the Thanksgiving time period.


Do you think that 1 to 3" is accurate?


----------



## TheXpress2002

redskinsfan34;1872650 said:


> Do you think that 1 to 3" is accurate?


Of what could fall...yes...

...what will stick because of the wind may be a different story


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Lightningllc;1872565 said:


> New hudson, Brighton, wixom, novi.
> 
> Dusting to 1/8. Wind has piled alittle up.


Foot plus in the past 8 hours or so.


----------



## terrapro

Mark Oomkes;1872659 said:


> Foot plus in the past 8 hours or so.


I do not envy you 

Strange what still wasn't done this morning. I know who holds the contracts and they are bigger players, must have to cut corners to keep numbers in line.


----------



## ProperLandscape

Mark Oomkes;1872659 said:


> Foot plus in the past 8 hours or so.


Good thing michigan is going to have less than average snowfall this year!!!!


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes;1872659 said:


> Foot plus in the past 8 hours or so.


Do you want me to come over and Help???.......Only ifi can drive the "Cummings"......:waving:


----------



## redskinsfan34

TheXpress2002;1872656 said:


> Of what could fall...yes...
> 
> ...what will stick because of the wind may be a different story


Once again. Thanks for your input. :salute:


----------



## Mark Oomkes

ProperLandscape;1872665 said:


> Good thing michigan is going to have less than average snowfall this year!!!!


I was thinking about asking that guy.


----------



## terrapro

6ft of snow for Buffalo New York?!?! Am I reading that correctly?


----------



## caitlyncllc

Now I remember why I don't like winter.


----------



## terrapro

caitlyncllc;1872900 said:


> Now I remember why I don't like winter.


Breaking stuff already?


----------



## redskinsfan34

caitlyncllc;1872900 said:


> Now I remember why I don't like winter.


Hey Mark. How was the summer?


----------



## Patrick34

*Snow*

Hey guys..... We picked up some snow work for a local bank, multiple branches. A couple of the branches are a bit out of our primary service area. We are looking for a sub for the West Bloomfield branch & the Sterling Heights branch. Full service plowing & salt.

Other sites available in Rochester area.

If interested, feel free to call me at 248.891.5575, or send email at [email protected].

Thanks, 
Patrick - Timberland Landscape


----------



## newhere

I agree. Why do we do this again? Spend thousands to make a couple bucks??


----------



## caitlyncllc

Summer was good. Great weather - never got real hot. I bent my light rail on my plow while pushing it on with the loader. Thats what I get for being lazy. 
Not real ready for the cold. Snow doesn't bother me. But my old bones don't like the cold.


----------



## Superior L & L

This early snow is really cramping my style. Still waiting on a new plow, one truck to get back from the body shop and need to complete the purchase of another truck. I got three routes with no Equipement right now 
This is all about 3 weeks to early. Already moved 7 installs to spring but still need to complete one this week and try and combine some crews to do a 400yd decorative stone job next week................
I love winter December-February


----------



## KL3540

caitlyncllc;1873065 said:


> .
> Not real ready for the cold. Snow doesn't bother me. But my old bones don't like the cold.


100% snow is fine but this sub zero temperature makes me slow down.


----------



## Frankland

Anyone ever do sub work with Affordable Sprinklers out of Belleville?


----------



## TheXpress2002

Throw us to code red...and defcon 2

Looks like a first push tomorrow


----------



## Lightningllc

Wtf. Ryan. ....... Seriously any better news


----------



## terrapro

Lightningllc;1873218 said:


> Wtf. Ryan. ....... Seriously any better news


 No kidding...


----------



## magnatrac

I sure hope the thaw holds up in the forecast. I would love to get some plow stakes in the ground ! I thought last year was bad for getting that done but this year has it beat so far !


----------



## Freshwater

Patrick34;1872974 said:


> Hey guys..... We picked up some snow work for a local bank, multiple branches. A couple of the branches are a bit out of our primary service area. We are looking for a sub for the West Bloomfield branch & the Sterling Heights branch. Full service plowing & salt.
> 
> Other sites available in Rochester area.
> 
> If interested, feel free to call me at 248.891.5575, or send email at [email protected].
> 
> Thanks,
> Patrick - Timberland Landscape


Patrick I thought that was you. I bought that salt dog tailgate spreader off you last year. Thing works perfect, thank you.


----------



## Freshwater

Mark Oomkes;1872659 said:


> Foot plus in the past 8 hours or so.


Now I feel bad for busting your b-lls.


----------



## GMC Driver

Freshwater;1873275 said:


> Now I feel bad for busting your b-lls.


Are you kidding me?!?!?

NEVER!!!!


----------



## Lightningllc

I just got a pic text from a family member in New York. 

Holy wall of snow and snow depth. You can only see his windshield of his Cadillac cts. Buried.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Freshwater;1873275 said:


> Now I feel bad for busting your b-lls.


I thought it was hilarious.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

GMC Driver;1873310 said:


> Are you kidding me?!?!?
> 
> NEVER!!!!


Don't you have lake effect to plow?


----------



## Boomer123

magnatrac;1873253 said:


> I sure hope the thaw holds up in the forecast. I would love to get some plow stakes in the ground ! I thought last year was bad for getting that done but this year has it beat so far !


 I here you... I put in about half of my route today and gave in to dam cold. Figure I'll finish up tomorrow morning.


----------



## caitlyncllc

According to ABC World News - Giles, New York has had 73.1" of snow in the last 9 days. 
I can't fathom that. A years worth of snow in 9 days.

Just talking to my brother who lives north of Michigan Tech University, he said they have 45" already. I think they were around 360" last year.


----------



## Freshwater

caitlyncllc;1873360 said:


> According to ABC World News - Giles, New York has had 73.1" of snow in the last 9 days.
> I can't fathom that. A years worth of snow in 9 days.


Wow just wow. WHAT?!?!


----------



## Defcon 5

TheXpress2002;1873202 said:


> Throw us to code red...and defcon 2
> 
> Looks like a first push tomorrow


Everybody man Their/There Battlestations.................


----------



## Lightningllc

^^ This guy. Ugh here we go again winter.


----------



## Defcon 5

Lightningllc;1873444 said:


> ^^ This guy. Ugh here we go again winter.


For you and Mark O..................


----------



## P&M Landscaping

Does anyone service residential in Dearborn? I have two customers looking for service at two home within one mile of each other. Sidenote: smoking hot girl!!!


----------



## KL3540

Ok, I used to plow 8' straight blade a few years ago( actually started with a wrangler and 6 1/2 cute plow and then ran two trucks) My son is now 4 1/2. I am in debate of getting boss 8.2 VXT.

I only want to make / profit 7k (so 7k plus gas wear and tear)for the season to pay for the plow. Anyone want to help me so I can justify the plow? I still have a 2 year old so I can't be accountable for much but a lot or two. Well, a few hours of work.

I'm use to snow relocation the past year or so with my tractor. I'd like to get back into plowing again. However this won't be for another year or so. Until then, I wouldn't mind to sub to cover the cost of the plow.

I'm in the Almont area and don't want to salt. I currently have a 2009 gmc 2500hD ccsb Duramax.

If not, I'll be available for snow relocation and I have two cab tractors essentially available. We are trailerable so keep us in mind.

I don't want to salt with this truck but hope to have a dump truck for next season to accommodate this.

Oh well, short ramble here cause the is flowing

Reply to this or email me

[email protected]

I was on here years ago but can't remember my name. Snowpatrol around 2004ish.

Oh well, thanks in advance... You guys are great

I also have an 86 f350 dually 2wd stake truck.

My plan is to get my company up and operational in a couple years and until then it's pizza money.

I use to landscape a few years ago as well but stopped for kids. I now want to get back into that. I started slow last year but this year I was able to make things happen.


----------



## Freshwater

Ryan what exactly were the weather guessers looking at that led them to believe we would have a mild or lite winter? Cold water temps, high lake levels, we're still in a pattern of artic air masses. Nothing I see points to anything mild or lite. What gives?


----------



## TheXpress2002

Freshwater;1873792 said:


> Ryan what exactly were the weather guessers looking at that led them to believe we would have a mild or lite winter? Cold water temps, high lake levels, we're still in a pattern of artic air masses. Nothing I see points to anything mild or lite. What gives?


All completely basing it on a "typical" El Nino....

...problem is not taking into account all the other factors...ie Siberian snowpack, Greenland blocking, our Great Lakes, etc


----------



## Frankland

With the way the radar looks.... Doesn't look like a push able event coming today


----------



## TheXpress2002

Frankland;1873808 said:


> With the way the radar looks.... Doesn't look like a push able event coming today


Hasn't crossed over Lake Michigan yet. It should enhance. It will be close. Best shot north of 696


----------



## Lightningllc

Screw the El Nino, I want to beat its azz. For shizzle


----------



## Mark Oomkes

TheXpress2002;1873810 said:


> Hasn't crossed over Lake Michigan yet. It should enhance. It will be close. Best shot north of 696


Freaking splendid.

In case I haven't mentioned it, I hate lake effect.


----------



## horizon jay

If any one needs help I am willing to drive a cpl hrs from Ft Wayne, IN to push some snow. So far its just flurries around here. Obviously its not a fix for the season but if your in a pinch waiting on a truck or whatever I have a 9' Western with wings just sitting. Im ready to make some $. PM if interested! Flat rate or at least a decent amount of work so its worth the drive. Thanks!


----------



## TheXpress2002

Starting to snow here in Canton


----------



## Lightningllc

Starting in dexter


----------



## RMGLawn

Starting downriver. Come on 1.5"!!


----------



## Tango

Starting in Harrison Township


----------



## terrapro

Been snowing and blowing for a good 20 minutes now. It's kind of sticking...but you can have your 1.5" I don't want it...waaay to early


----------



## Lightningllc

^^^^^^ Like button


----------



## delong17

nothing in lansing,but keep me updated about Metro-detroit(Birmingham/Bloomfield/Troy/Southfield) At school in Lansing and am heading home as soon as i know there is 2" of snow on the ground!


----------



## Mark Oomkes

TheXpress2002;1873864 said:


> Starting to snow here in Canton


it's only news if it stops snowing.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Freshwater;1873792 said:


> Ryan what exactly were the weather guessers looking at that led them to believe we would have a mild or lite winter? Cold water temps, high lake levels, we're still in a pattern of artic air masses. Nothing I see points to anything mild or lite. What gives?


easy answer, they're dumber than s***

on Edit,.they didn't listen to Ryan


----------



## First Responder

Very light dusting in Center Line.


----------



## Greenstar lawn

delong17;1873896 said:


> nothing in lansing,but keep me updated about Metro-detroit(Birmingham/Bloomfield/Troy/Southfield) At school in Lansing and am heading home as soon as i know there is 2" of snow on the ground!


I'm at catalpa and Woodward and it just started snowing


----------



## Plow-jeff

Coating down in Lansing. Sticking good


----------



## delong17

Greenstar lawn;1873912 said:


> I'm at catalpa and Woodward and it just started snowing


thank you! if it gets close to 1.5" let me know. My guys are ready to salt but i want to be there for the first push


----------



## RMGLawn

1/2" in Wyandotte


----------



## Plow-jeff

Coming down heavy in Lansing but looks to be about done


----------



## terrapro

Salt time...


----------



## I PLOW ALONE

delong17;1873979 said:


> thank you! if it gets close to 1.5" let me know. My guys are ready to salt but i want to be there for the first push


yeah jason hopefully we get that 1.5'' so you can make some money to pay me that $100 that you stole from me


----------



## redskinsfan34

terrapro;1874079 said:


> Salt time...


Thank God. I'm still getting call backs on leaf cleanups.


----------



## Freshwater

96 east bound is a parking lot.


----------



## terrapro

redskinsfan34;1874128 said:


> Thank God. I'm still getting call backs on leaf cleanups.


Ryan said hes plowing...not sure where at though


----------



## redskinsfan34

terrapro;1874176 said:


> Ryan said hes plowing...not sure where at though


Must have some zero tolerance lots Cole. I'm in Scio Twp. right now and there's under an inch. Maybe .75" tops. I'll be going out to do commercial sidewalks and salt a few lots soon.


----------



## bln

Just watched a guy plow a .25" in south lyon.


----------



## terrapro

bln;1874200 said:


> Just watched a guy plow a .25" in south lyon.


#lightninglawncare


----------



## bln

terrapro;1874229 said:


> #lightninglawncare


Actually no.


----------



## ProperLandscape

Sterling heights has a solid inch. Less than 1/2" Shelby twp, Washington, romeo


----------



## LapeerLandscape

close to an inch here, all the lots that were salted yesterday are just wet.


----------



## delong17

does anyone plow the Plante Moran Building on Northwestern highway in Southfield(roughly 2 acres of plowing). One of my clients owns this building and a couple others and asked me to bid, and before i sent my bid out, they selected another person. Just curious if i lost it to someone on this site in our area.


----------



## Lightningllc

bln;1874200 said:


> Just watched a guy plow a .25" in south lyon.


Crunch n munch. Brotha


----------



## gunsworth

delong17;1873979 said:


> thank you! if it gets close to 1.5" let me know. My guys are ready to salt but i want to be there for the first push


2" in bham YOU HAVE 6 HOURS annnnnd GO!

Lolz


----------



## Freshwater

Does anyone plow resis near Warren and Sheldon in canton? One of my pond suppliers gave them my number and I don't go there.


----------



## delong17

gunsworth;1874323 said:


> 2" in bham YOU HAVE 6 HOURS annnnnd GO!
> 
> Lolz


F*** Thought you were serious!


----------



## GMC Driver

Mark Oomkes;1873330 said:


> Don't you have lake effect to plow?


Yes.



Mark Oomkes;1873845 said:


> In case I haven't mentioned it, I hate lake effect.





Mark Oomkes;1873902 said:


> it's only news if it stops snowing.





Mark Oomkes;1873904 said:


> easy answer, they're dumber than s***


I have to stop lurking in the MI thread. I think I said all these statements in conversation on the phone today. It's starting to rub off.

Back to the Canadian thread. Aboot time.


----------



## gunsworth

GMC Driver;1874544 said:


> Yes.
> 
> I have to stop lurking in the MI thread. I think I said all these statements in conversation on the phone today. It's starting to rub off.
> 
> Back to the Canadian thread. Aboot time.


Take that mark guy with you, maybe you guys should start a thread dedicated to lale effect since it is such a popular subject!


----------



## Defcon 5

I PLOW ALONE;1874120 said:


> yeah jason hopefully we get that 1.5'' so you can make some money to pay me that $100 that you stole from me


..............................


----------



## GMC Driver

gunsworth;1874560 said:


> Take that mark guy with you


Don't think Mark would fit in our socialist nanny state with free health care, welfare, daycare, and no one seems to care.

Just a hunch...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

GMC Driver;1874544 said:


> Yes.
> 
> I have to stop lurking in the MI thread. I think I said all these statements in conversation on the phone today. It's starting to rub off.
> 
> Back to the Canadian thread. Aboot time.


Lol

We'll consider you an honourary Michiganders.


----------



## terrapro

Weather says 3-5" tonight? Someone's sick joke or what?


----------



## redskinsfan34

terrapro;1874595 said:


> Weather says 3-5" tonight? Someone's sick joke or what?


Where are you seeing that?


----------



## redskinsfan34

redskinsfan34;1874622 said:


> Where are you seeing that?


Just saw that Cole. I think it must be a mistake


----------



## madskier1986

1.5" max in bloomfield on driveways. Praying we don't get any more since my driveways are not marked.


----------



## terrapro

redskinsfan34;1874633 said:


> Just saw that Cole. I think it must be a mistake


Yeah saw it on my weather.com app on my phone but now it's 1-3" again now that I'm home. Looked like stuff that was app'd later in the day is still kind of holding.


----------



## gunsworth

madskier1986;1874636 said:


> 1.5" max in bloomfield on driveways. Praying we don't get any more since my driveways are not marked.


Couldnt get more than 1 1/8 inches here at 13/woodward wherever I measured


----------



## delong17

gunsworth;1874774 said:


> Couldnt get more than 1 1/8 inches here at 13/woodward wherever I measured


its coming down in East Lasting like a blizzard. Complete white out on US-27 heading home. Roughly 2.5" of snow right now


----------



## Frosty12

1.9" of light n fluffy in Highland near M-59. Anyone made the call on driveways in Northern Oakland County?


----------



## newhere

Unless is keeps coming hard I'm not going to do driveways. Light and fluffy means no one will be stuck and the warm temps will melt it off. Honestly I'm not ready for a full push on drive ways. No markers, no route sheet.


----------



## terrapro

Heavy band just went through here in Howell. Dropped 1" real quick and coming east. All serviced earlier is covered.


----------



## Tango

terrapro;1875006 said:


> Heavy band just went through here in Howell. Dropped 1" real quick and coming east. All serviced earlier is covered.


Thanx for the heads up


----------



## goinggreen

2.5 at the airport in lansing. Snow is really coming down, lots of blowing snow also.


----------



## lawns4life

Wwa just issued for oakland and Macomb


----------



## bln

Holy white out.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Glad you guys get to join in the "fun".


----------



## redskinsfan34

1.75" down in Dexter. No residentials unless someone calls. Too early to over service.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

redskinsfan34;1875100 said:


> 1.75" down in Dexter. No residentials unless someone calls. Too early to over service.


Should have seen the folks up here doing that Sunday, with a 1/4-1/2".

It was embarrassing.


----------



## Lightningllc

So for all the salt that was laid yesterday.


----------



## TGS Inc.

Lightningllc;1875126 said:


> So for all the salt that was laid yesterday.


Sad...very sad


----------



## KL3540

Sterling Hgts needs attention ... it's still coming down pretty steady here.


----------



## madskier1986

Wwa until 4 am for Oakland, Livingston, macomb. Could produce 1 to 3 more inches tonight.


----------



## svc turf

2.25 SOLID inches in White Lake still coming down. NOAA says 2-4 more inches. LETS GOO!!!


----------



## lawns4life

With the wind it's hard to measure, but just got anywhere between 1.75- 2.5" down in Troy


----------



## esshakim

Just under 2"here is Southfield right now no plans on doing residential unless it goes over 2". Servicing all commercial in Southfield snd Bloomfield areas


----------



## hosejockey4506

Plowing commercials holding off on driveways and gravel roads. Damn ground is so soft.


----------



## Lightningllc

Ok snow machine can turn off now. It's that time of day.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Lightningllc;1875183 said:


> Ok snow machine can turn off now. It's that time of day.


Lol.......


----------



## MPM

Soooo, any chance they coulda been right bout global warming and its soooo hot its makin everyone crazy and all this is some weird dream?????


----------



## redskinsfan34

1.75" in Dexter. Under1.5" in Chelsea. Commercials only.


----------



## Lightningllc

I found grass. Yup it's nice rolled up sod


----------



## terrapro

I can not seem to find a website now that lists the total snowfall...what are you guys using? I could swear it was accuweather I usually use...


----------



## TheXpress2002

terrapro;1875309 said:


> I can not seem to find a website now that lists the total snowfall...what are you guys using? I could swear it was accuweather I usually use...


Dtx is at 4.7 offically


----------



## Freshwater

TheXpress2002;1875354 said:


> Dtx is at 4.7 offically


Seems like a lot less than that.


----------



## TheXpress2002

Very potent LES band has set up along the M59 corridor. Looks to be stationary into the afternoon hours. 1-3 inches is likely.

The band will slide south late afternoon as the winds change. It should weaken as it disconnects from the lake.


----------



## terrapro

TheXpress2002;1875354 said:


> Dtx is at 4.7 offically


Really!! Wow..



Freshwater;1875378 said:


> Seems like a lot less than that.


Yeah it does.



TheXpress2002;1875432 said:


> Very potent LES band has set up along the M59 corridor. Looks to be stationary into the afternoon hours. 1-3 inches is likely.
> 
> The band will slide south late afternoon as the winds change. It should weaken as it disconnects from the lake.


Yes, I was wondering what was going on cause it hasn't stopped snowing here in Howell. Might be another salt run by afternoon...and I'm tired


----------



## TheXpress2002

Also looking forward. A mix event for the northern areas this Saturday. This weekends system will be rain for everyone else.

Attention turns to the 28th-30th time frame (next weeeknd) (LRC noted from last month) Looks to be a Cleveland special at this time putting us in a very favorable spot for heavy accumulation if it materializes.


----------



## Defcon 5

TheXpress2002;1875475 said:


> Also looking forward. A mix event for the northern areas this Saturday. This weekends system will be rain for everyone else.
> 
> Attention turns to the 28th-30th time frame (next weeeknd) (LRC noted from last month) Looks to be a Cleveland special at this time putting us in a very favorable spot for heavy accumulation if it materializes.


I think Mark O just drove into Lake Michigan after hearing this news....

From what I hear ......He Loves a Cleveland Special.......


----------



## Freshwater

TheXpress2002;1875475 said:


> Also looking forward. A mix event for the northern areas this Saturday. This weekends system will be rain for everyone else.
> 
> Attention turns to the 28th-30th time frame (next weeeknd) (LRC noted from last month) Looks to be a Cleveland special at this time putting us in a very favorable spot for heavy accumulation if it materializes.


Thank you Ryan.


----------



## Freshwater

Is this a good deal? Snow ex vee pro 3000 works. No controller or truck side harness. $ 500. I don't really need a bigger spreader just an auger. I'm over tailgates as a primary.


----------



## smcturner

*Snow removal service needed for Romulus*

There is 2 properties that we have been asked to plow in the Romulus area they are both in same neighborhood, we are located in Redford and can not service them. It is an older lady and her sister.

If anyone is interested in the properties, please let me know or give us a call at 313-377-5412.


----------



## j3marche

Hey I do snow removal in Macomb and in my spare time in the winter "WHAT LITTLE THERE IS". I work at my uncles screen printing/embroidery business and we put together Beanie, Hoodies, and Jackets for outdoor crews.

If anyone is interested they do group deals and the pricing is competitive and turnaround time is quick!


----------



## redskinsfan34

TheXpress2002;1875432 said:


> Very potent LES band has set up along the M59 corridor. Looks to be stationary into the afternoon hours. 1-3 inches is likely.
> 
> The band will slide south late afternoon as the winds change. It should weaken as it disconnects from the lake.


Thank you Ryan. As far as today, what are your expectations for South of 59?


----------



## Joeslawncare

Salter for sale

http://detroit.craigslist.org/wyn/hvo/4770218166.html


----------



## procut

Freshwater;1875513 said:


> Is this a good deal? Snow ex vee pro 3000 works. No controller or truck side harness. $ 500. I don't really need a bigger spreader just an auger. I'm over tailgates as a primary.


I bought one last season, 1 yr old just the hopper and spinner assembly for $750, and thought it was a deal; so assuming it is in good condition I'd say so. Just FYI though, I have feed issues with mine and would not purchase again.


----------



## TheXpress2002

redskinsfan34;1875568 said:


> Thank you Ryan. As far as today, what are your expectations for South of 59?


What I hope is one thing....nothing

...what could happen a dusting


----------



## redskinsfan34

TheXpress2002;1875583 said:


> What I hope is one thing....nothing
> 
> ...what could happen a dusting


Man you just made me feel better. I was starting to feel sick. Thanks for getting back so quick.


----------



## Freshwater

procut;1875579 said:


> I bought one last season, 1 yr old just the hopper and spinner assembly for $750, and thought it was a deal; so assuming it is in good condition I'd say so. Just FYI though, I have feed issues with mine and would not purchase again.


What did it cost roughly for all the truck side?

Think a vibrator would solve the feed issues?


----------



## delong17

Freshwater;1875609 said:


> What did it cost roughly for all the truck side?
> 
> Think a vibrator would solve the feed issues?


Vibrators solve all the feed issues besides wet salt issues, but still it helps. Just remember if your going to put a 200lb vibrator on there, make sure there is a good sized metal plate(preferable aluminum or stainless) on the inside so it doesnt vibrate the holes wider and put a whole in the side of the spreader.


----------



## delong17

anyone have any set ups with a John Deere 3320, looking to switch from a 6' loader arm box, to a sub frame plow. They have the 84 plows and the 366 plows but im wondering where to actually buy them besides the dealers. Who want $3500 for this set up. I need the front 3 point hitch set up, and the blade.


----------



## Lightningllc

Man all this talk about vibrators. I'm wondering what website this is. 



Damn I'm tired. 31hrs so far. FML


----------



## delong17

Lightningllc;1875667 said:


> Man all this talk about vibrators. I'm wondering what website this is.
> 
> Damn I'm tired. 31hrs so far. FML


I guess that's what happens when you plow/salt for 31 hours!


----------



## Freshwater

Lightningllc;1875667 said:


> Man all this talk about vibrators. I'm wondering what website this is.
> 
> Damn I'm tired. 31hrs so far. FML


Lightning did you sell your little snow ex?


----------



## KL3540

Stiiilllll coming down in Almont


----------



## Lightningllc

Freshwater;1875727 said:


> Lightning did you sell your little snow ex?


Nope just sitting on shelve. I am selling a 2yd salt dog too. And a truck craft tailgate salter. The spinner doesn't work. But auger does.


----------



## RMGLawn

Lightningllc;1875748 said:


> Nope just sitting on shelve. I am selling a 2yd salt dog too. And a truck craft tailgate salter. The spinner doesn't work. But auger does.


How little is the snowex


----------



## terrapro

Drifting snow from the wind now...no rest...reminding me of last winter, 2inch storm lasts 3 days


----------



## procut

Freshwater;1875609 said:


> What did it cost roughly for all the truck side?
> 
> Think a vibrator would solve the feed issues?


I had enough snowex parts lying around to complete the unit, but a controller is about $550. Not sure on harness probably 2-3 hundred.

I have a 200# vibrator but it still doesn't work that good. The heck of it is some of the time it ends up packing the salt in there so tight you have to stop about half way through and shovel the remainder to the back and then finish speading that load.

Make sure your salt isn't wet and spray the inside with fluid film, pam, ect and you will probably be alright. And make sure to use the top screen, as even small clumps will mess with it.

I'm not saying they're a bad unit, but with all honesty I would probably go with an Snowex 1875 tailgate or buyer/salt dogg tgs 07 as capacity isn't that much different. (I also own both of these units and have found them to be more user friendly than the 3000.


----------



## RMGLawn

TGS07 is a nice Salter. I just bought one


----------



## Mark Oomkes

31 hours, what a lightweight. 

You're better than me. I can't nor would I even try to stay awake that long.


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes;1876009 said:


> 31 hours, what a lightweight.
> 
> You're better than me. I can't nor would I even try to stay awake that long.


..................Go to Bed................:salute:


----------



## Lightningllc

Great another night of salting. All my jobs are covered. Lovely.


----------



## terrapro

Lightningllc;1876055 said:


> Great another night of salting. All my jobs are covered. Lovely.


Yep...and driveway calls all afternoon so I get to look forward to that...
Not complaining other then I'm tired


----------



## TheXpress2002

Congrats Mark...

Snowiest November on record for Grand Rapids....

Still 10 days left in the month....lol


----------



## Freshwater

procut;1875778 said:


> I had enough snowex parts lying around to complete the unit, but a controller is about $550. Not sure on harness probably 2-3 hundred.
> 
> I have a 200# vibrator but it still doesn't work that good. The heck of it is some of the time it ends up packing the salt in there so tight you have to stop about half way through and shovel the remainder to the back and then finish speading that load.
> 
> Make sure your salt isn't wet and spray the inside with fluid film, pam, ect and you will probably be alright. And make sure to use the top screen, as even small clumps will mess with it.
> 
> I'm not saying they're a bad unit, but with all honesty I would probably go with an Snowex 1875 tailgate or buyer/salt dogg tgs 07 as capacity isn't that much different. (I also own both of these units and have found them to be more user friendly than the 3000.


I bought the spreader. Guy replaced the transmission worm gear and spinner motor last feb, with receipts. It has a working vibrator, and partial harness. I have to get into it tomarrow. If you think you have the parts maybe we can work something out.


----------



## Freshwater

RMGLawn;1875814 said:


> TGS07 is a nice Salter. I just bought one


Both tailgate spreaders mentioned look great. My reasons for not wanting another tailgate are keeping my trailer hitch free to tow, and the ability to heap salt in it.


----------



## Freshwater

Lightningllc;1875748 said:


> Nope just sitting on shelve. I am selling a 2yd salt dog too. And a truck craft tailgate salter. The spinner doesn't work. But auger does.


PM me a price maybe I'll upgrade both trucks.


----------



## Superior L & L

Worked yesterday at 3:00am till this morning at 8:00am ish with a stop for dinner. Every site had been plowed and or salted and was wet. I was so excited to hit the hay ! Weather forecast for today was light flurrys. I wake up 2:00 hours later to a blizzard !!! 3-4" on my driveway 
STUPID SNOW ! When I went I take a nap it was sunny. So worked another 8 hours and we are heading back to clean up and salt at 1. 


Wtf it's november !!


----------



## BossPlow2010

TheXpress2002;1876140 said:


> Congrats Mark...
> 
> Snowiest November on record for Grand Rapids....
> 
> Still 10 days left in the month....lol


Still 31 days until winter


----------



## Lightningllc

FYI Howell to novi is covered again from this evenings snow squall.


----------



## RMGLawn

Freshwater;1876159 said:


> I bought the spreader. Guy replaced the transmission worm gear and spinner motor last feb, with receipts. It has a working vibrator, and partial harness. I have to get into it tomarrow. If you think you have the parts maybe we can work something out.


Did you get it in Flat Rock?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Hallelujah, it isn't snowing!


----------



## TheXpress2002

Mark Oomkes;1876456 said:


> Hallelujah, it isn't snowing!


Give it 20 mins for those winds to shift


----------



## Freshwater

RMGLawn;1876432 said:


> Did you get it in Flat Rock?


Yes. Hope I didn't make a mistake. It looks great.


----------



## terrapro

My supplier already ran out of LCC...fun morning


----------



## P&M Landscaping

Freshwater;1876492 said:


> Yes. Hope I didn't make a mistake. It looks great.


I saw that unit on CL, good deal. I really like my 3000 little unit, I will agree wet salt can be a pain, but that is the case in most spreaders. I don't spread all that much salt so its nice because I can easily get it in and out of my truck and the low profile does not reduce visibility.

Side note, does anyone have a small open utility trailer for sale?? Looking for a 12'er or so.


----------



## cuttingedge13

TheXpress2002;1876480 said:


> Give it 20 mins for those winds to shift


You could of let him have those 20 minutes of sanity......


----------



## Mark Oomkes

TheXpress2002;1876480 said:


> Give it 20 mins for those winds to shift


KMA



cuttingedge13;1876533 said:


> You could of let him have those 20 minutes of sanity......


:laughing::laughing:


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Freshwater;1873792 said:


> Ryan what exactly were the weather guessers looking at that led them to believe we would have a mild or lite winter? Cold water temps, high lake levels, we're still in a pattern of artic air masses. Nothing I see points to anything mild or lite. What gives?





Mark Oomkes;1873904 said:


> easy answer, they're dumber than s***
> 
> on Edit,.they didn't listen to Ryan


I would like to amend my answer.

Freshwater, the answer as to what they were looking at is: Their colons.

Serious case of cranial rectal inversion.


----------



## Freshwater

Mark Oomkes;1876558 said:


> I would like to amend my answer.
> 
> Freshwater, the answer as to what they were looking at is: Their colons.
> 
> Serious case of cranial rectal inversion.


Post of the year. LMAO


----------



## Lightningllc

I have a hangover. Yup snow PLOWERS hangover.


----------



## Freshwater

Lightningllc;1876651 said:


> I have a hangover. Yup snow PLOWERS hangover.


Yup. I hope I don't see 30hrs this year. Sh.. getting harder to do every year.


----------



## cuttingedge13

Freshwater;1876659 said:


> Yup. I hope I don't see 30hrs this year. Sh.. getting harder to do every year.


At my old age of 37.....I've learned to appreciate the 10 min parking lot power nap. Which should never be confused with the 30 min, involuntary, truck in drive, plow up in a snow pile, waking up with cars parked all around you and people walking into work laughing at you nap.


----------



## bln

cuttingedge13;1876666 said:


> In my old age of 37.....I've learned to appreciate the 10 min parking lot power nap.


Ah yes, the parking lot power nap. Sometimes on purpose, sometimes by accident.


----------



## Freshwater

cuttingedge13;1876666 said:


> At my old age of 37.....I've learned to appreciate the 10 min parking lot power nap. Which should never be confused with the 30 min, involuntary, truck in drive, plow up in a snow pile, waking up with cars parked all around you and people walking into work laughing at you nap.


Yes at 38 I've noticed a big difference from 32. And we're getting laughed at by some other members on here for calling ourselves old. Notice BLN didn't list his age.


----------



## Defcon 5

38????....I was already drinking Beer when you were a Glimmer in your parents eyes....


----------



## Freshwater

Defcon 5;1876805 said:


> 38????....I was already drinking Beer when you were a Glimmer in your parents eyes....


Cheers! I'm catching up!


----------



## Mark Oomkes

cuttingedge13;1876666 said:


> At my old age of 37.....I've learned to appreciate the 10 min parking lot power nap. Which should never be confused with the 30 min, involuntary, truck in drive, plow up in a snow pile, waking up with cars parked all around you and people walking into work laughing at you nap.


I'm waiting for a call from one of my customers informing me of my operator who has power napped a couple times in their lot...................

I do know that employee would love to be fired from his position. :laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## Turf Z

Mark Oomkes;1876825 said:


> I'm waiting for a call from one of my customers informing me of my operator who has power napped a couple times in their lot...................
> 
> I do know that employee would love to be fired from his position. :laughing::laughing::laughing:


So are you guys in GR going to get to play in the freezing rain tomorrow too??


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Turf Z;1876853 said:


> So are you guys in GR going to get to play in the freezing rain tomorrow too??


Just heard that same thing from Madsen. :realmad:

Keep rubbing it in.............


----------



## TheXpress2002

ice accumulation is likely early tomorrow morning for the entire area


----------



## Mark Oomkes

TheXpress2002;1876876 said:


> ice accumulation is likely early tomorrow morning for the entire area


You're losing your sexiness.


----------



## First Responder

Anyone interested in 2 residentials in clinton twp area? These are out of our service area. If interested pm, and I will give ya contact information.


----------



## Lightningllc

I'm 37 and I can tell you that things are not the same anymore for me. I do not enjoy the cold anymore nor the snow. Last winter just proved to me how much I hate it. 


I will say that this year has started out rough and I think we are in for a wild winter. I'm seriously tired of it already!!!!!!!!


----------



## TheXpress2002

Freezing rain advisory for everyone


----------



## brookline

Just starting to sprinkle in Wayne


----------



## Luther

Been sprinkling in AA for the past half hour. 24 degrees.


----------



## MPM

Just starting in commerce phone says 27 degrees


----------



## Luther

Harder rain at times. Whatever does not have salt is icing over nicely now. 26 degrees now.


----------



## Green Glacier

Salted lots icing up now


----------



## Lightningllc

Ugh. Salt shortage 2014-15 already


----------



## Caleb24

North Oakland is a sheet of ice.


----------



## Superior L & L

anyone got eyes on auburn hills ?


----------



## Caleb24

Superior L & L;1877378 said:


> anyone got eyes on auburn hills ?


It's a skating rink.


----------



## TheXpress2002

avoid m14 at all costs


----------



## RMGLawn

Downriver is all ice. Even lots that had salt from last storm still. Salt is working nicely.


----------



## TheXpress2002

Quiet rest of the weekend thru Monday. Chance for flash freeze Monday night.

Attention turns to Thursday as a gloried clipper makes its way through the area.

The pattern looks very active the first week of December


----------



## terrapro

It was so hit and miss here this morning. Of course the last job was the worst and I run out of salt...but I did find a place has bagged product cheaper then anywhere else!


----------



## branhamt

terrapro;1877520 said:


> It was so hit and miss here this morning. Of course the last job was the worst and I run out of salt...but I did find a place has bagged product cheaper then
> 
> anywhere else!


Any chance in sharing where or #?


----------



## Lightningllc

terrapro;1877520 said:


> It was so hit and miss here this morning. Of course the last job was the worst and I run out of salt...but I did find a place has bagged product cheaper then anywhere else!


Cole it was not free. Next time call.


----------



## saltoftheearth

If you use bagged ice melter; listen in. Monday pick up or have delivered everything you will need to get through February. In December, price will not matter, there will be very little available.


----------



## RMGLawn

saltoftheearth;1877673 said:


> If you use bagged ice melter; listen in. Monday pick up or have delivered everything you will need to get through February. In December, price will not matter, there will be very little available.


The same for bagged rock salt or only ice melter


----------



## saltoftheearth

RMGLawn;1877743 said:


> The same for bagged rock salt or only ice melter


Rock as well.


----------



## TheXpress2002

This will be a hell of a system around January 7th


----------



## goinggreen

TheXpress2002;1879161 said:


> This will be a hell of a system around January 7th


Ryan what are you seeing for the next 2 weeks


----------



## terrapro

TheXpress2002;1879161 said:


> This will be a hell of a system around January 7th


Are you comparing it to this one coming through? This thing just keep coming, crazy if it was snow :cryingeek:


----------



## Mark Oomkes

TheXpress2002;1879161 said:


> This will be a hell of a system around January 7th


Still hating on Lezak Recurring, copious, backbreaking, lake effect, Polar Vortex, etc.

WWA for us, thanks to lake effect. Looks like it will be a white Thanksgiving.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

I forgot wrap around.


----------



## Lightningllc

Mark Oomkes;1879411 said:


> Still hating on Lezak Recurring, copious, backbreaking, lake effect, Polar Vortex, etc.
> 
> WWA for us, thanks to lake effect. Looks like it will be a white Thanksgiving.


Wow you really love winter, Just look how  you are.


----------



## terrapro

Mark Oomkes;1879411 said:


> Still hating on Lezak Recurring, copious, backbreaking, lake effect, Polar Vortex, etc.
> 
> WWA for us, thanks to lake effect. Looks like it will be a white Thanksgiving.


And just think, it's not even December! That's something to look forward to right! :crying:


----------



## Turf Z

This was great until the winds shifted and this whole thing starting spiraling inland.


----------



## Lightningllc

I just sitting back drinking some buzzsaw waiting for code red.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

I love lake effect....................................



















































That doesn't materialize. :laughing::laughing::laughing:

Just a light dusting to maybe a half inch. Easy salting with the ground temps as warm as they are.


----------



## TheXpress2002

The major system looks to be east of the Appalachian Mtns for Wed Thursday. 

If that system exists quick enough it will allow an overrunning system to effect the area on Friday. There may be mixing issues near the Ohio border but would be pushable snow as you move north.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

There goes my Black Friday shopping plans.


----------



## TheXpress2002

Mark Oomkes;1880725 said:


> I love lake effect....................................
> 
> That doesn't materialize. :laughing::laughing::laughing:
> 
> Just a light dusting to maybe a half inch. Easy salting with the ground temps as warm as they are.


You sure...might want to look out your window....

..lol


----------



## Lightningllc

Mark Oomkes;1880740 said:


> There goes my Black Friday shopping plans.


Damit. I wanted that 80" led tv for $1450.


----------



## TheXpress2002

Lightningllc;1880809 said:


> Damit. I wanted that 80" led tv for $1450.


You were a couple zeros short....

Read the customer reviews on this awesome tv...

http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B00CMEN95U/175-6937609-9347316?vs=1


----------



## Freshwater

Trying to find unimount for 96 f150 2wd. 
Not sure if 2wd would be different from 4wd. If so I'd take the 4wd.


----------



## Tscape

Anybody in Brighton/Whitmore Lake with room in their route? Let's talk!


----------



## Mark Oomkes

TheXpress2002;1880787 said:


> You sure...might want to look out your window....
> 
> ..lol


I can't see anything out my window.

Oh well, at least we aren't plowing.


----------



## Lightningllc

TheXpress2002;1880821 said:


> You were a couple zeros short....
> 
> Read the customer reviews on this awesome tv...
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B00CMEN95U/175-6937609-9347316?vs=1


Ya that tv is just to big.


----------



## TheXpress2002

If anyone has a 00-04 Ford BOSS mount laying around not in use please PM me.

Will pay cash or trade for a chevy or dodge mount.


----------



## KL3540

Odd question.

If you have a contract with a company for a parking lot and the building burns down, does this or can this void the contract?

I'm sure most people don't have this covered in their contract. If you do, how else would it be worded. Obviously these high winds we had could cause serious destruction to the point of it closes the business. Temporarily at least.


----------



## easygifts123

KL3540;1881129 said:


> Odd question.
> 
> If you have a contract with a company for a parking lot and the building burns down, does this or can this void the contract?
> 
> I'm sure most people don't have this covered in their contract. If you do, how else would it be worded. Obviously these high winds we had could cause serious destruction to the point of it closes the business. Temporarily at least.


If something serious happens I would let the customer make any changes they need to a contract..Stopping service and so forth.

Now it would get tricky if it was a seasonal agreement (I would still refund a % depending on the circumstances)


----------



## KL3540

easygifts123;1881458 said:


> If something serious happens I would let the customer make any changes they need to a contract..Stopping service and so forth.
> 
> Now it would get tricky if it was a seasonal agreement (I would still refund a % depending on the circumstances)


Very fair.... Just curious what some people say...


----------



## Freshwater

Superior just sent you a pm. Thank you.


----------



## Defcon 5

Happy Thanksgiving Everyone..................:waving:



First Beer is cracked......Time to get Hammered..........


----------



## Freshwater

Happy Thanks giving all. Looks like a rare holiday that we actually get to enjoy.


----------



## Turf Z

Freshwater;1883333 said:


> Happy Thanks giving all. Looks like a rare holiday that we actually get to enjoy.


Just hit 2" here. Sonofab*tch


----------



## shredder

Happy Thanksgiving - snowing here. Looks like another night of plowing coming up


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Defcon 5;1883316 said:


> Happy Thanksgiving Everyone..................:waving:
> 
> First Beer is cracked......Time to get Hammered..........


It's snowing you maroon.


----------



## redskinsfan34

Happy thanksgiving to everyone beer is flowingand the l
ions still suck. Just not nearly as bad as the Redskins
.UK


----------



## TheXpress2002

Mark Oomkes;1883625 said:


> It's snowing you maroon.


He is more of a soft rouge....


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes;1883625 said:


> It's snowing you maroon.





TheXpress2002;1883739 said:


> He is more of a soft rouge....


Happy Thanksgiving to you two Melon Heads also..........


----------



## terrapro

Happy Thanksgiving everyone! Cheers to actually being able to spend a holiday with the family


----------



## Green Glacier

terrapro;1883854 said:


> Happy Thanksgiving everyone! Cheers to actually being able to spend a holiday with the family


X2
Lite dusting in chelsea


----------



## branhamt

TheXpress2002;1881116 said:


> If anyone has a 00-04 Ford BOSS mount laying around not in use please PM me.
> 
> Will pay cash or trade for a chevy or dodge mount.


 I think I have what you are looking for. I took mine off my 2002 F250. I PM you also.

Tom 
Green Thumb Lawn Service


----------



## Lightningllc

Wow. Turkey, beer, games and friends. 

I'm going to bed after a half gallon of beer. Damit my growler is empty. 


Happy Thanksgiving everyone.


----------



## Icemelters

*Brine for sale*

Icemelters will be selling brine out of our yard for the remainder of the season. We have stocked:

* calcium chloride mineral well brine
* sodium chloride brine
* a blend of these two chemical chloride brines

We also distribute locally--within 15 miles of our yard --sodium chlorie brine at 2500 gallon loads (minimum)

Please call or pm for pricing along with terms and conditions--visit our website at www.icemelters.biz

Best prices in town--guaranteed.


----------



## Frosty12

WDIV and weather.com changing their tune today. 1-3" possible north of I-96 tonight?


----------



## Defcon 5

I think we should go to a Code Red.................:salute:


----------



## terrapro

Frosty12;1884533 said:


> WDIV and weather.com changing their tune today. 1-3" possible north of I-96 tonight?


I saw that, cheesus...not ready yet. Keep it to a salting only event please...
Signed up some more cleanups for next week.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Defcon 5;1884575 said:


> I think we should go to a Code Red.................:salute:


Don't get your panties in a bunch.


----------



## TheXpress2002

52% humidty very dry....most radar isn't making it to the ground.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

TheXpress2002;1884593 said:


> 52% humidty very dry....most radar isn't making it to the ground.


How would you know that?


----------



## Lightningllc

No more snow until after Christmas.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Lightningllc;1884610 said:


> No more snow until after Christmas.


Keep telling yourself that.


----------



## procut

Lightningllc;1884610 said:


> No more snow until after Christmas.


Sounds good to me!


----------



## TheXpress2002

Mark Oomkes;1884601 said:


> How would you know that?


From data then backing up my hypothesis by asking some maroon to look out his window


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Some rouge.....


----------



## bln

Dusting in south lyon.


----------



## A&LSiteService

Howell has a dusting as well


----------



## Frosty12

Dusting to a dusting and a half in Highland/White Lake.


----------



## Lightningllc

Dusting in dexter.


----------



## terrapro

I will confirm that dusting...


----------



## Freshwater

Dusting in Redford Livonia. Looks like a dry slot for a while.


----------



## KL3540

Dusting in Sterling heights but it's still coming down.


----------



## MPM

a dusting or a bit more in Clarkston and very slick


----------



## First Responder

Dusting in Center Line, still coming down. Roads pretty slippery too.


----------



## KL3540

Roads are now pretty slick in Sterling.... Sounds like a few accidents here. My wish I knew how to post photos from my iPhone.


----------



## Tango

Looks like that dry slot filled in.


----------



## Freshwater

Tango;1884767 said:


> Looks like that dry slot filled in.


Sure did. Looks like the winds can shift this all to our east, or carry it all down to us.


----------



## Lightningllc

From the looks of things Grand Rapids was spared on this one.


----------



## redskinsfan34

Real light dusting in Dexter. A little more in Chelsea. Green Glacier that gym lot needs salt. Roads are real slick in spots.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Lightningllc;1884780 said:


> From the looks of things Grand Rapids was spared on this one.


So far,so good!


----------



## TheXpress2002

Mark Oomkes;1884889 said:


> So far,so good!


You spoke too soon.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Not like I was holding my breath.


----------



## grassmaster06

Liquid worked out great tonight, but it seems that I am always tinkering with it .kinda a pita


----------



## GreenAcresFert

Looks like a small band is going to sweep thru. Hopefully the salt holds. Hope all you guys are doing well. 5 saltings in November, those seasonals aren't working out so great right now. Bryan


----------



## Lightningllc

GreenAcresFert;1885078 said:


> Looks like a small band is going to sweep thru. Hopefully the salt holds. Hope all you guys are doing well. 5 saltings in November, those seasonals aren't working out so great right now. Bryan


Seasonals. What are those.


----------



## GreenAcresFert

Lightningllc;1885081 said:


> Seasonals. What are those.


Those things you stop making money on mid January. I was so excited for every one I got this fall thinking.... Last season won't happen again. oh well


----------



## terrapro

GreenAcresFert;1885078 said:


> Looks like a small band is going to sweep thru. Hopefully the salt holds. Hope all you guys are doing well. 5 saltings in November, those seasonals aren't working out so great right now. Bryan





Lightningllc;1885081 said:


> Seasonals. What are those.





GreenAcresFert;1885085 said:


> Those things you stop making money on mid January. I was so excited for every one I got this fall thinking.... Last season won't happen again. oh well


Yep....but maybe December will be dry right?...:crying:payup


----------



## Green Glacier

GreenAcresFert;1885078 said:


> Looks like a small band is going to sweep thru. Hopefully the salt holds. Hope all you guys are doing well. 5 saltings in November, those seasonals aren't working out so great right now. Bryan


Looks like that small band is getting bigger


----------



## Lightningllc

terrapro;1885092 said:


> Yep....but maybe December will be dry right?...:crying:payup


Hopefully we still have a crap
Ton of fall cleanups to do.

Looks like Grand Rapids got hit.


----------



## Plow-jeff

Half inch in Lansing came down fast. Very slick


----------



## Green Glacier

Some salt holding some ain't in AA


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Lightningllc;1885096 said:


> Looks like Grand Rapids got hit.


Barely.

1/4" maybe? A touch of ice on my windshield.

Quick salting on the open stuff, which isn't much.


----------



## A&LSiteService

Light freezing rain in wixom made for a few slick spots


----------



## Mark Oomkes

OK, am I the idiot here or what?


Holiday weekend.
Many factories\industrial not open. 
Salt is expensive.
Salt is not in abundance. 
1/4" of snow at best.
Forecast of 40* today. 
Many, many, many commercial\industrial have every square inch of parking lot black and wet.

I just don't understand. It is not ethical for the customers or the environment to be salting every square inch of pavement under these conditions.


----------



## Do It All Do It Right

Mark Oomkes;1885131 said:


> OK, am I the idiot here or what?
> 
> 
> Holiday weekend.
> Many factories\industrial not open.
> Salt is expensive.
> Salt is not in abundance.
> 1/4" of snow at best.
> Forecast of 40* today.
> Many, many, many commercial\industrial have every square inch of parking lot black and wet.
> 
> I just don't understand. It is not ethical for the customers or the environment to be salting every square inch of pavement under these conditions.


Darn if you do darn if you don't. We did our early opens and those that call if we don't. The places that are closed we left alone.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

We did what was open or would have traffic. I'm not throwing salt away and charging my customers for it.


----------



## Superior L & L

We did the stuff that's open and a pass around the buildings on locations we were unsure of. Only curb to curb service was banks, retail and subdivisions

Last night would have been a perfect liquid night


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes;1885131 said:


> OK, am I the idiot here or what?
> 
> 
> Holiday weekend.
> Many factories\industrial not open.
> Salt is expensive.
> Salt is not in abundance.
> 1/4" of snow at best.
> Forecast of 40* today.
> Many, many, many commercial\industrial have every square inch of parking lot black and wet.
> 
> I just don't understand. It is not ethical for the customers or the environment to be salting every square inch of pavement under these conditions.


Exactly , if they are going to screw the customer and salt just to charge the customer they might as well just drive around the lot, pretend to salt and wait for it hit 40 and melt.


----------



## Freshwater

You guys are 1000% right. The problem I see is this entire industry has been litigated to that type of over service. We really are damned if we do, damned if we dont.


----------



## grassmaster06

You really need to have good common sense and know your customers needs and wants , no need to over service this early in the season with salt the way it is .sometimes it's hard to make judgment calls


----------



## terrapro

Superior L & L;1885158 said:


> We did the stuff that's open and a pass around the buildings on locations we were unsure of. Only curb to curb service was banks, retail and subdivisions
> 
> Last night would have been a perfect liquid night


It was a perfect liquid night 
Well other then a fried solenoid valve :crying:


----------



## procut

Yes, it really is damned if you do damned if you don't. It reminds me a lot of summer for those of us who mow. I don't know how many times I've had the guys skip a lawn that didn't grow much that week only to get a phone call demanding to know why no one showed up to mow the lawn. Or, if it had grown some only to get a phone call saying, "It didn't really need it this time." It can be hard to be a mind reader. 

I agree with most everything said so far, though. Saw others salting last night at places that had already closed for the night and then again this morning. Money grabbing is basically all it is. Seems like it's usually the "bigger" outfits too, not the guy with the '93 Chevy and tailgate salter. Funny thing is last night the municipalities were out salting to beat the band, but haven't seen any sign of them this morning. I guess they're figuring the same thing, why have the expense if this is going to melt on its own after a few hours.

All I did was a couple opens, apartments, and one place I was unsure if anyone was going to be there today or not; but it was very slick so decided to error on the side of caution and salted it good. It's 33.4 and rising here.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Superior L & L;1885158 said:


> We did the stuff that's open and a pass around the buildings on locations we were unsure of. Only curb to curb service was banks, retail and subdivisions
> 
> Last night would have been a perfect liquid night


It was a perfect liquid night, the spot we did a test run 3 days ago was still bare this morning. Too bad it was our own lot.


----------



## TheXpress2002

Quiet period for the short term.

There is an outside chance of an ice system Thursday.

Next major system would be around the 8th. (LRC)

Looking at data the second half of December could unleash hell. Enjoy the calm.


----------



## Freshwater

TheXpress2002;1885245 said:


> Quiet period for the short term.
> 
> There is an outside chance of an ice system Thursday.
> 
> Next major system would be around the 8th. (LRC)
> 
> Looking at data the second half of December could unleash hell. Enjoy the calm.


Good. Time to catch up. Guess after this stretch if I'm still not caught up its my own fault. Thanks Ryan for all you do.

By the way it's Frickin gorgeous out!


----------



## Mark Oomkes

We have SUN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## thandrinos

Have a boss straight blade controller for sale good working condition $150 located downriver 734-775-7169


----------



## terrapro

Mark Oomkes;1885263 said:


> We have SUN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


It's just like Spring time but with more tears when you realize it isn't even December yet


----------



## Mark Oomkes

terrapro;1885337 said:


> It's just like Spring time but with more tears when you realize it isn't even December yet


As of yesterday or Thursday, we had had 4 minutes of sun in the previous 6 days.

It was getting very depressing, and I usually don't mind.


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes;1885344 said:


> As of yesterday or Thursday, we had had 4 minutes of sun in the previous 6 days.
> 
> It was getting very depressing, and I usually don't mind.


Your depressing me........Last thing we need around here is Happy Mark....

Come-on Lake effect snow machine kick on......


----------



## Lightningllc

^^^^^^ bawawawawa


----------



## Lightningllc

Congrats Mark Grand Rapids set a new record for snowfall. You are part of history again.


----------



## Hdsnowpusher

Any freezing action out there fellas ?


----------



## Lightningllc

It's drizzling here and temps dropping fast.


----------



## Lightningllc

Guy's we lost a fellow landscaper, Sean at alternative landscapes.

I'm at a loss for word's. RIP Sean

http://obits.dignitymemorial.com/di...d=173328320&mid=6216454#.VHzccRjkkmw.facebook


----------



## First Responder

My friend is in need of a reliable sub in the Ann Arbor area. If anyone is interested please pm, I will forward you his contact info. 
Thank you


----------



## procut

Lightningllc;1887714 said:


> Guy's we lost a fellow landscaper, Sean at alternative landscapes.
> 
> I'm at a loss for word's. RIP Sean
> 
> http://obits.dignitymemorial.com/di...d=173328320&mid=6216454#.VHzccRjkkmw.facebook


Wow. Alternative, as in the member here??


----------



## Lightningllc

procut;1887802 said:


> Wow. Alternative, as in the member here??


As in yes sean from here. Alternative


----------



## magnatrac

Wow no way , thoughts and prayers for his family. I didn't know him other than reading posts here in this thread , did he have kids ?


----------



## MikeLawnSnowLLC

Yes, Sean leaves behind his wife, an 8 year old daughter, and 5 year old son.


----------



## First Responder

We will keep his family in our thoughts & prayers.


----------



## magnatrac

That's rough,life is way to short. I have 2 kids my son is 5 I couldn't imagine dealing with that. Again the family is in my prayers.


----------



## KL3540

Disturbing, only 40!!! If you knew him, post how we could help the family of possible ....


----------



## GreenAcresFert

Would like to help his family if possible. Let me know.


----------



## Greenstar lawn

So sad to hear. He sure was a great guy.


----------



## gunsworth

Thoughts amd prayers for sure. What happened? Been hearing of way too many of us dying way too early (seems like its always a heart attack). 

I really need to take better care of myself. My kids will be similar ages as his when im 40 and couldnt imagine leaving them...


----------



## terrapro

Yeah I saw that on FB earlier, so sad. Crazy how it can go


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Very sad indeed. 

Prayers to the family.


----------



## Freshwater

Very sad, and very terrifying for me. My kids will be the exact same age when I'm 40. Add to that the fact men tend to die early in my family. Makes you think is this all worth it?


----------



## Freshwater

Still looking for a unimount for a 94 f150. Couple of you guys have PM me that you have one but nobodies calling back.


----------



## terrapro

Anyone seeing any ice out there? Just wet here but my truck has ice on it :/


----------



## Lightningllc

terrapro;1889545 said:


> Anyone seeing any ice out there? Just wet here but my truck has ice on it :/


Ive been out, ground temps I checked are 37,38 and 41.

I do not think it will stick.


----------



## terrapro

That's good. I hate when it decides to just ice up right at rush hour.


----------



## Luther

terrapro;1889545 said:


> Anyone seeing any ice out there? Just wet here but my truck has ice on it :/


Our Lansing/Okemos sites needed a little attention. Good and icy on untreated surfaces there.



Lightningllc;1889548 said:


> Ive been out, ground temps I checked are 37,38 and 41.
> 
> I do not think it will stick.


I just shot the surface temp of our lot in Wixom. 25.8 degrees here.


----------



## redskinsfan34

Dexter and Chelsea area just barely wet Cole.


----------



## Green Glacier

NWS just put out special weather statement until 9am
Sno and freezing rain


----------



## Green Glacier

I'm not seeing it on radar


----------



## terrapro

There is definitely slick walks out there. Seems to be dependent on the site but I found icey walks to salt.


----------



## Lightningllc

TCLA;1889559 said:


> I just shot the surface temp of our lot in Wixom. 25.8 degrees here.


It's a Milwaukee temp probe, wonder if it is off because it was consist on asphalt.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

A little ice in Lapeer.


----------



## KL3540

Slick spots in Almont


----------



## terrapro

Glad I went back out...double checking everything and finding ice.


----------



## MikeLawnSnowLLC

For anyone interested in going Sean's funeral will be held at St. Margaret's of Scotland in Saint Clair Shores the visitation will be short from 9-10 am, with a mass to follow.


----------



## bln

MikeLawnSnowLLC;1889619 said:


> For anyone interested in going Sean's funeral will be held at St. Margaret's of Scotland in Saint Clair Shores the visitation will be short from 9-10 am, with a mass to follow.


He was a good man. He will be missed.


----------



## firelwn82

I have not signed into ps for a bit and I see terrible news. May Sean RIP and his family grieve as healthy as possible. From what I remember of his posts he was a great guy and an even better contributor when it came to giving anyone assistance when they needed it. Very sad and to young.


----------



## terrapro

Friday into Saturday looks to be possibly interesting. More wintry mix or freezing rain.


----------



## TheXpress2002

Tick north with tomorrow nights system interacting with some low level cold air. Precip will start as rain until midnight changing over to freezing rain and sleet shortly after. There could be some flakes towards daybreak. 

Again very difficult to pinpoint overrunning systems could be a repeat of 2 weeks ago and suprise quite a few people.

Greatest area of concern will be Wayne Washtenaw and maybe the next tier if it moves further north. Monroe and Lenawee may have temps above freezing for a longer period of time limiting ice and snow.

Looking long range. We look to stay near to slightly above normal until midmonth. At this point the models show a blowtorch through the month of December (media outlets are pushing this) I strongly feel it is over done and could be quite the opposite the second half of December. Few things to note are a typhoon currently in the Pacific that needs to be watched which could have large implications around Christmas for us here of it does re-curve (note what the last typhoon did to our weather the last 2 Weekes of November) 

Enjoy the calm why we have it.


----------



## Freshwater

TheXpress2002;1890834 said:


> Tick north with tomorrow nights system interacting with some low level cold air. Precip will start as rain until midnight changing over to freezing rain and sleet shortly after. There could be some flakes towards daybreak.
> 
> Again very difficult to pinpoint overrunning systems could be a repeat of 2 weeks ago and suprise quite a few people.
> 
> Greatest area of concern will be Wayne Washtenaw and maybe the next tier if it moves further north. Monroe and Lenawee may have temps above freezing for a longer period of time limiting ice and snow.
> 
> Looking long range. We look to stay near to slightly above normal until midmonth. At this point the models show a blowtorch through the month of December (media outlets are pushing this) I strongly feel it is over done and could be quite the opposite the second half of December. Few things to note are a typhoon currently in the Pacific that needs to be watched which could have large implications around Christmas for us here of it does re-curve (note what the last typhoon did to our weather the last 2 Weekes of November)
> 
> Enjoy the calm why we have it.


Ryan, so your saying either normal snowfall or code red for second half of december? Depending on typhoon? But not no snow like they are thinking. Also was big snow last year a clipper? I don't remember.


----------



## Defcon 5

TheXpress2002;1890834 said:


> Tick north with tomorrow nights system interacting with some low level cold air. Precip will start as rain until midnight changing over to freezing rain and sleet shortly after. There could be some flakes towards daybreak.
> 
> Again very difficult to pinpoint overrunning systems could be a repeat of 2 weeks ago and suprise quite a few people.
> 
> Greatest area of concern will be Wayne Washtenaw and maybe the next tier if it moves further north. Monroe and Lenawee may have temps above freezing for a longer period of time limiting ice and snow.
> 
> Looking long range. We look to stay near to slightly above normal until midmonth. At this point the models show a blowtorch through the month of December (media outlets are pushing this) I strongly feel it is over done and could be quite the opposite the second half of December. Few things to note are a *typhoon* currently in the Pacific that needs to be watched which could have large implications around Christmas for us here of it does *re-curve* (note what the last typhoon did to our weather the last 2 Weekes of November)
> 
> Enjoy the calm why we have it.


Typhoon and Re-curve....I don't like those words....Better get my Beer drinking in before the Re-curve hits.......


----------



## Freshwater

Stanky you around you doing ok? Last you post you were getting out of hospital. Haven't heard from you since.


----------



## Lightningllc

Defcon 5;1891193 said:


> Typhoon and Re-curve....I don't like those words....Better get my Beer drinking in before the Re-curve hits.......


Sounds like a Friday night party. What bar we visiting.


----------



## Metro Lawn

gunsworth;1888226 said:


> Thoughts amd prayers for sure. What happened? Been hearing of way too many of us dying way too early (seems like its always a heart attack).
> 
> I really need to take better care of myself. My kids will be similar ages as his when im 40 and couldnt imagine leaving them...


I was told he committed suicide by my mower dealer today. Not sure if it is true, but he came to me several weeks back asking for help with his snow contracts since he had been having multiple truck issues as of late. He told me he was burned out on this business and just didnt have any drive left. Which now I am wondering, he wasnt happy, but I would not have thought he would go this route. This is friggin crazy, Mark last year and now this... I don't know what to think about it anymore.


----------



## TheXpress2002

Sites like this are meant to bring us contractors together from not only a business perspective but a personal one as well. With the heartbreaking incidents the past two years with Mark and now Sean we all should realize there are outlets of support here. Situations and hardships can always be worked out with simple discussions and being there for one another.


----------



## Metro Lawn

TheXpress2002;1891602 said:


> Sites like this are meant to bring us contractors together from not only a business perspective but a personal one as well. With the heartbreaking incidents the past two years with Mark and now Sean we all should realize there are outlets of support here. Situations and hardships can always be worked out with simple discussions and being there for one another.


Very well said Ryan. Thumbs Up


----------



## terrapro

I hope that is not the case. 
Well said and appreciated words Ryan.


----------



## flykelley

TheXpress2002;1891602 said:


> Sites like this are meant to bring us contractors together from not only a business perspective but a personal one as well. With the heartbreaking incidents the past two years with Mark and now Sean we all should realize there are outlets of support here. Situations and hardships can always be worked out with simple discussions and being there for one another.


Amen, I have helped other contractors out and have been helped myself. That is what is so good about this group of guys. Thanks Ryan.

Mike


----------



## LapeerLandscape

In Lapeer County we have had 2 lawn/snow guys commit suicide in the last 2 years. I knew both and were good hard working guys. Both of them were having women troubles.


----------



## flykelley

LapeerLandscape;1891844 said:


> In Lapeer County we have had 2 lawn/snow guys commit suicide in the last 2 years. I knew both and were good hard working guys. Both of them were having women troubles.


There isn't any woman worth killing yourself over! So sad

Mike


----------



## boss75

*Boss V Box spreader*

Anyone using one of the Boss V box spreaders or have and knowledge of how they are holding up, please feel free to get back, seriously looking at picking one up, thanks Jerry.


----------



## newhere

flykelley;1891974 said:


> There isn't any woman worth killing yourself over! So sad
> 
> Mike


I agree! Having women issue just means you have a free pass to go to the strip club and forget about that B !! 
I will go with any time for a member in need I just happen to know a certain members girlfriend who can give us 1/2 off dances! Bam.


----------



## Tango

newhere;1892028 said:


> I agree! Having women issue just means you have a free pass to go to the strip club and forget about that B !!
> I will go with any time for a member in need I just happen to know a certain members girlfriend who can give us 1/2 off dances! Bam.


This post makes we want to go home and start a fight with my wife so we can go.


----------



## donleybrent

boss75;1891990 said:


> Anyone using one of the Boss V box spreaders or have and knowledge of how they are holding up, please feel free to get back, seriously looking at picking one up, thanks Jerry.


We have a couple and they are well worth the money in my opinion. I can't honestly say enough good **** about them. They are built very well.


----------



## boss75

donleybrent;1892047 said:


> We have a couple and they are well worth the money in my opinion. I can't honestly say enough good **** about them. They are built very well.


Thanks for the response.


----------



## Lightningllc

I will say this business will put you threw more ups and downs. Nothing in life is worth taking your life over.

I will say this, If you started in this business and you are vested into it, getting out is tough.

You can feel trapped at times, depressed, mad, angry and lost plain hit a dead end road.

Suicide is not the answer, You can get out and do not be afraid to get out. I know guys that have gotten out and are 10x happier, This business can totally stress you out but step back and breathe!!!

After last winter I really have had a hard time with this business and have had thoughts of getting out, but in the end this stuff is in my blood til my body shuts down.


----------



## newhere

Tango;1892034 said:


> This post makes we want to go home and start a fight with my wife so we can go.


The fight is key. Number one you don't feel bad for being there and number two it's your get out of jail free card. " sorry honey I was just so upset and wound up after we fought my mind wasn't straight, I don't know why going to see other girls sounded right like it would fix it"

It's even better not having to start a fight. You can just do what ever you want and report to no one.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Lightningllc;1892069 said:


> I will say this business will put you threw more ups and downs. Nothing in life is worth taking your life over.
> 
> I will say this, If you started in this business and you are vested into it, getting out is tough.
> 
> You can feel trapped at times, depressed, mad, angry and lost plain hit a dead end road.
> 
> Suicide is not the answer, You can get out and do not be afraid to get out. I know guys that have gotten out and are 10x happier, This business can totally stress you out but step back and breathe!!!
> 
> After last winter I really have had a hard time with this business and have had thoughts of getting out, but in the end this stuff is in my blood til my body shuts down.


Well said, my friend. I just don't want this business to be the reason my body shuts down.

I can totally understand these guys, but not to the point of following through. All it does is leave the family with more problems, which is something I couldn't do.


----------



## Defcon 5

Life can just grab ahold of you at times and you think there are no ways out.....I have been in those dark places in my life....You just gotta keep fighting and hopefully you have ones that love you around you to help you through those times....When you hear news like this ...It makes you sit back and take stock of your life.....Family and God are good places to start when things start heading south for me......


----------



## Lightningllc

Thinking of getting a bunch of guys together to go to a red wings game, Anyone want to join?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Defcon 5;1892175 said:


> Life can just grab ahold of you at times and you think there are no ways out.....I have been in those dark places in my life....You just gotta keep fighting and hopefully you have ones that love you around you to help you through those times....When you hear news like this ...It makes you sit back and take stock of your life.....Family and God are good places to start when things start heading south for me......


Those are the 2 things that hold me together.


----------



## TGS Inc.

*Interested...*



Lightningllc;1892316 said:


> Thinking of getting a bunch of guys together to go to a red wings game, Anyone want to join?


Yep! Of course that would be tempting the snow gods...


----------



## procut

TGS Inc.;1892327 said:


> Yep! Of course that would be tempting the snow gods...


Very true.


----------



## Lightningllc

TGS Inc.;1892327 said:


> Yep! Of course that would be tempting the snow gods...


Well the warm weather gods are helping us for now. So let's take advantage of it.


----------



## BossPlow2010

boss75;1891990 said:


> Anyone using one of the Boss V box spreaders or have and knowledge of how they are holding up, please feel free to get back, seriously looking at picking one up, thanks Jerry.


Purchased one this year after using snow ex 1075 in previous years. Great product, easy to operate and easy to clean. It's also fairly easy to take in and out of the truck with two or three guys. I would recommend buying one.


----------



## Do It All Do It Right

Lightningllc;1892401 said:


> Well the warm weather gods are helping us for now. So let's take advantage of it.


Haven't been to a game yet this year. Sounds like fun.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Lightningllc;1892316 said:


> Thinking of getting a bunch of guys together to go to a red wings game, Anyone want to join?


Would love to but will be watching it from my sleeping chair.


----------



## terrapro

Any one that wants to give me a couple bids on this I would appreciate it. Need it for comparison of my price for possible legal thingymawhatsitstuff.
Red is 240' of city walks, and clear porches and steps as needed at both places. Yellow needs plowing. 
My price is $120.


----------



## Greenstar lawn

terrapro;1892948 said:


> Any one that wants to give me a couple bids on this I would appreciate it. Need it for comparison of my price for possible legal thingymawhatsitstuff.
> Red is 240' of city walks, and clear porches and steps as needed at both places. Yellow needs plowing.
> My price is $120.


Cole you might hate ur life clearing the snow from the sidewalks after the city plows come down the road and throw snow on the walks


----------



## terrapro

Greenstar lawn;1892987 said:


> Cole you might hate ur life clearing the snow from the sidewalks after the city plows come down the road and throw snow on the walks


I already do lol been doing this job for years It is a miserable job all around. Gravel drive and not a lot of places to put snow.


----------



## Superior L & L

My bids $100 who do I send my bid to, and when do I start


----------



## Defcon 5

Superior L & L;1893048 said:


> My bids $100 who do I send my bid to, and when do I start


Lowballer....................


----------



## Superior L & L

Defcon 5;1893069 said:


> Lowballer....................


Low baller .......... That was my I really don't want it price. If I really wanted it I would have done it for 2 cases of beer


----------



## Defcon 5

Superior L & L;1893097 said:


> Low baller .......... That was my I really don't want it price. If I really wanted it I would have done it for 2 cases of beer


Two cases of Beer is even low for me......That looks like atleast 3 cases....


----------



## esshakim

I have a pusher box for sale. Red in color 8ft wide x 5ft height. Used this for the past few seasons and have no need for it this season looking to sell for $1200 pretty firm on price. Able to deliver if needed. Also can email pictures if interested


----------



## viper881

esshakim;1893153 said:


> I have a pusher box for sale. Red in color 8ft wide x 5ft height. Used this for the past few seasons and have no need for it this season looking to sell for $1200 pretty firm on price. Able to deliver if needed. Also can email pictures if interested


Is it 5ft deep also?


----------



## esshakim

viper881;1893162 said:


> Is it 5ft deep also?


I'd have to double check but I'm pretty sure it is. (Tried to upload pics through my cell but wasn't working)


----------



## Lightningllc

Last week of cleanup's and landscape.

Not gonna lie but kinda nice not seeing 12" of snow forecasted.

Hopefully no snow until after christmas.


----------



## Turf Z

Lightningllc;1894263 said:


> Last week of cleanup's and landscape.
> 
> Not gonna lie but kinda nice not seeing 12" of snow forecasted.
> 
> Hopefully no snow until after christmas.


I feel the exact same way. This has been awesome. No snow till January and I'll be a happy man.


----------



## redskinsfan34

Turf Z;1894268 said:


> I feel the exact same way. This has been awesome. No snow till January and I'll be a happy man.


x2. Finished the last leaf cleanups over the weekend now everything gets serviced, fixed and put away for the Winter. The stress level is way lower from last year at this time. It's been very nice.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Lightningllc;1894263 said:


> Last week of cleanup's and landscape.
> 
> Not gonna lie but kinda nice not seeing 12" of snow forecasted.
> 
> Hopefully no snow until after christmas.


Crap, I skipped right over the "not" and about poo'ed myself.  :laughing:


----------



## brookline

Mark Oomkes;1894291 said:


> Crap, I skipped right over the "not" and about poo'ed myself.  :laughing:


I didn't see the "not" as well. Started pulling up weather forecasts. Lol


----------



## Mark Oomkes

brookline;1894378 said:


> I didn't see the "not" as well. Started pulling up weather forecasts. Lol


LOL, glad it wasn't just me.


----------



## Freshwater

Mark Oomkes;1894291 said:


> Crap, I skipped right over the "not" and about poo'ed myself.  :laughing:


Must be ingrained in us. LOL.

Question is will we be pushing what's in Seattle right now.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Freshwater;1894495 said:


> Must be ingrained in us. LOL.
> 
> Question is will we be pushing what's in Seattle right now.


Nothing in Seattle but a bunch of Starbucks Yuppies.


----------



## TheXpress2002

Freshwater;1894495 said:


> Must be ingrained in us. LOL.
> 
> Question is will we be pushing what's in Seattle right now.


.................no


----------



## redskinsfan34

TheXpress2002;1894509 said:


> .................no


I like where Ryan's head is at!


----------



## Mark Oomkes

redskinsfan34;1894625 said:


> I like where Ryan's head is at!


Biting my tongue....................


----------



## procut

brookline;1894378 said:


> I didn't see the "not" as well. Started pulling up weather forecasts. Lol


I had to re-read it, too lol


----------



## Mark Oomkes

In the future Justin, when posting things like this, please note the correct format:



Lightningllc;1894263 said:


> Last week of cleanup's and landscape.
> 
> Not gonna lie but kinda nice *not* seeing 12" of snow forecasted.
> 
> Hopefully no snow until after christmas.


Thank you


----------



## TheXpress2002

Mark Oomkes;1894637 said:


> Biting my tongue....................


That's a first


----------



## redskinsfan34

Mark Oomkes;1894637 said:


> Biting my tongue....................


As soon as I typed that and hit reply I regretted it! :laughing:


----------



## Plow-jeff

Most grass covered in lansing, just started getting kinda slick. Temps just above freezing and dropping. Heads up
Edit. Just above freezing and holding


----------



## 06clarkd

I was looking at that radar looks impressive but I'm not
Buying it unless our weather god says to 
Weather.com says 1 inch near me in holly


----------



## Mark Oomkes

06clarkd;1894863 said:


> I was looking at that radar looks impressive but I'm not
> Buying it unless our weather god says to
> Weather.com says 1 inch near me in holly


More like .1 of an inch.


----------



## Lightningllc

Mark Oomkes;1894656 said:


> In the future Justin, when posting things like this, please note the correct format:
> 
> Thank you


Damit I need to quit drinking. Hangover was bad this morning.


----------



## TheXpress2002

The heat island holds tonight above freezing 35/36. I think you have to go north of M59 and west of US23 to maybe find some slick spots 33/34


----------



## 06clarkd

Gotta get a like button installed for that Ryan I'm liking the relaxed December were having


----------



## terrapro

TheXpress2002;1894991 said:


> The heat island holds tonight above freezing 35/36. I think you have to go north of M59 and west of US23 to maybe find some slick spots 33/34


Definitely feeling like it over here


----------



## Plow-jeff

Untreated is covered. Wet, slick and sloppy. As another band approaches the Capitol. 
Hate it when it's in between, don't wanna pass out and wake up to icy everything haha


----------



## terrapro

wet here in Howell m59 grand river area


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Well that sucks. I was hoping for a salt run. 

Although, a certain company with red trucks was out salting or checking, never mind they had enough salt on their lots from last week to melt another inch of snow. I'm not sure how some people can sleep at night.


----------



## viper881

Same in holland mark! If you drive through the lots after there just getting done some times you can still see the lil white ant hills standing 6" high where they stopped till there lil red light came on to tell them to keep driving.



Mark Oomkes;1895257 said:


> Well that sucks. I was hoping for a salt run.
> 
> Although, a certain company with red trucks was out salting or checking, never mind they had enough salt on their lots from last week to melt another inch of snow. I'm not sure how some people can sleep at night.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

viper881;1895266 said:


> Same in holland mark! If you drive through the lots after there just getting done some times you can still see the lil white ant hills standing 6" high where they stopped till there lil red light came on to tell them to keep driving.


It does seem like procedures have changed, they are salting the crap out of everything this year, from lots to sidewalks. My wife took a picture at the CU we use of the sidewalk a day or two after last week's dusting. But all their parking lots are looking like that this year.


----------



## Freshwater

Thought I'd throw this out there. Just pulled a tank less hot water heater out of my uncles house. It's in great shape, the house in Canton was just a little too big for it. Would be great for an average size house, or even someone's shop. Bosch Aquastar 125. $200 or trade for a single stage blower. PM me if in rerested.


----------



## Defcon 5

Lightningllc;1894948 said:


> Damit I need to quit drinking. Hangover was bad this morning.


Hangovers are NEVER bad...........Its just a reason to start drinking again...


----------



## TGS Inc.

Well I was hoping we might see some slick spots with a low of 29 and the précip we have had but the darn wind may ruin our chances.... :-/


----------



## Lightningllc

All dry by me. Dirt road is dry again.


----------



## TGS Inc.

Yeah - we checked some lots in Canton, Westland and Dearborn... all dry now


----------



## terrapro

I just woke up and its snowing wtf :/


----------



## Superior L & L

Just called all our salt guys in


----------



## Lightningllc

There was nothing here at 3,4am


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Y'all are nuts. 

Dry pavement over here.


----------



## redskinsfan34

terrapro;1896397 said:


> I just woke up and its snowing wtf :/


? I woke up, looked at this and panicked. Absolutely nothing but a little wind in Dexter Cole.


----------



## terrapro

redskinsfan34;1896439 said:


> ? I woke up, looked at this and panicked. Absolutely nothing but a little wind in Dexter Cole.


Lol it was snowing but just a blip on the radar. False alarm sorry 0_0
Glad there's no weather for a couple days, dang kids or girlfriend got me sick!


----------



## irlandscaper

Solid coating in port huron, lots of white lots this morning... Oops!!!


----------



## Freshwater

irlandscaper;1896510 said:


> Solid coating in port huron, lots of white lots this morning... Oops!!!


Wonder if you got that off lake huron.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Not even a good dusting in Lapeer.


----------



## Superior L & L

Lots of under serviced lots this morning. Any lot that is not serviced by a local contractor was a skating rink


----------



## Defcon 5

Wheres the Lake Effect????............I miss Lake Effect........:waving:


----------



## 06clarkd

Defcon 5;1897722 said:


> Wheres the Lake Effect????............I miss Lake Effect........:waving:


Bite your tongue! Lol I'm liking the repair/ slowly prepare for what will eventually come kinda thing we got right now I'd take 8 4" snowfalls through mid march and call it good


----------



## Luther

Anyone seeing the dreaded black ice forming? Conditions appear to be favorable. I'm seeing it here and there to different degrees.


----------



## Lightningllc

TCLA;1898105 said:


> Anyone seeing the dreaded black ice forming? Conditions appear to be favorable. I'm seeing it here and there to different degrees.


Concrete did not have any but high traffic asphalt did have some ice. until the sun came out.


----------



## Sharpcut 1

Just wanted to give a shout out to Dustin and Julie of First Responders. They bought our whole shop lunch today. Thanks, it was yummy!!!!!!


----------



## Frankland

Anyone can help me out?

Trying to locate a cheap soft cab for a john deere f1145 or a used cheap hard cab.


----------



## Green Glacier

Frankland;1898599 said:


> Anyone can help me out?
> 
> Trying to locate a cheap soft cab for a john deere f1145 or a used cheap hard cab.


That Makes two of us I am looking for one for 1445

Does anyone see anything happing tonight 
wet roads and 30-32 degrees


----------



## MJK

Has anyone seen a kit or anything to put a snow blade on a 48" walk behind mower?


----------



## Plow-jeff

Green Glacier;1898637 said:


> That Makes two of us I am looking for one for 1445
> 
> Does anyone see anything happing tonight
> wet roads and 30-32 degrees


Not really. Just above 32, very wet. Should be all clear

But I'm still getting up again at 5 to check, looks to be a slow winter. Got to get em when we can!!!


----------



## Freshwater

There's company out of Monroe that sells aftermarket cab enclosures for skids for under 1K. They advertise on craigslist. I know nothing about the quality or fit on tractors, but it might be worth looking them up.

Here there link for cabs for tractors. These look to be in the 1K to 2K range. http://toledo.craigslist.org/grq/4781598546.html


----------



## First Responder

Sharpcut 1;1898390 said:


> Just wanted to give a shout out to Dustin and Julie of First Responders. They bought our whole shop lunch today. Thanks, it was yummy!!!!!!


It was our pleasure! You guys are wonderful! Thank you for all of your great dealer support!


----------



## Frosty12

Hey Ryan, what are you seeing for the second half of December?


----------



## Freshwater

Just got done browsing a few other threads on plowsite. All I've got to say is, man do we need some snow.


----------



## newhere

Frosty12;1898917 said:


> Hey Ryan, what are you seeing for the second half of December?


Wrap around, lake effect, les, polar express, 30 day cycle of doom, world ending, significant amounts by day break, rest now, sky is falling.


----------



## TheXpress2002

newhere;1899161 said:


> Wrap around, lake effect, les, polar express, 30 day cycle of doom, world ending, significant amounts by day break, rest now, sky is falling.


............cute


----------



## TheXpress2002

Looking ahead an active period looks to begin next weekend. Potential system next Saturday. If the system phases it could be a significant system. Following that system, one on the 23rd then the 25th into the 26th.

Again all preliminary as the models may struggle until the patern changes.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Freshwater;1899093 said:


> Just got done browsing a few other threads on plowsite. All I've got to say is, man do we need some snow.


Lol.......


----------



## Mark Oomkes

TheXpress2002;1899185 said:


> ............cute


It was kinda funny.


----------



## redskinsfan34

I may be alone on this but I'm loving the time we have right now getting maintenance and repairs done. Not having to worry about snow (right now) and getting other things done that I don't have time for when the grass is growing has lowered my stress level alot and has probably added the 5 years back that last winter took off of the end of my life.


----------



## Freshwater

redskinsfan34;1899218 said:


> I may be alone on this but I'm loving the time we have right now getting maintenance and repairs done. Not having to worry about snow (right now) and getting other things done that I don't have time for when the grass is growing has lowered my stress level alot and has probably added the 5 years back that last winter took off of the end of my life.


I totally agree. I was commenting on some ridiculous posts on other parts of plowsite. Crazy crap that some people think/write, they have way too much time on there hands.

This is the first time I've actually gotten some rest since last Nov/Dec.


----------



## Green Glacier

redskinsfan34;1899218 said:


> I may be alone on this but I'm loving the time we have right now getting maintenance and repairs done. Not having to worry about snow (right now) and getting other things done that I don't have time for when the grass is growing has lowered my stress level alot and has probably added the 5 years back that last winter took off of the end of my life.


I totally agree still need to get things done ready


----------



## Green Glacier

Thanks for the updates xpress


----------



## Lightningllc

I wish people knew how much plow stakes mean to a contractor. I spend money to buy them and Money in payroll to install them, people have removed so many of them over the last month. 

Pisses me off.


----------



## Defcon 5

TheXpress2002;1899192 said:


> Looking ahead an active period looks to begin next weekend. Potential system next Saturday. If the system phases it could be a significant system. Following that system, one on the 23rd then the 25th into the 26th.
> 
> Again all preliminary as the models may struggle until the patern changes.


I hope your right......I have my eye on a Heated Plow with LED lights on it....Just gotta make some money for a down payment..........


----------



## Defcon 5

Lightningllc;1899581 said:


> I wish people knew how much plow stakes mean to a contractor. I spend money to buy them and Money in payroll to install them, people have removed so many of them over the last month.
> 
> Pisses me off.


The Bossman had me remove a few on a site because the people did not like where they were placed........They will be the first to ***** when there is a pile of sod laying there in the spring......:waving:


----------



## bln

Lightningllc;1899581 said:


> I wish people knew how much plow stakes mean to a contractor. I spend money to buy them and Money in payroll to install them, people have removed so many of them over the last month.
> 
> Pisses me off.


No kidding they are expensive. You should see my payroll on removing them from job sites and installing them on my lots.


----------



## Lightningllc

^^^ This guy. I know where you live


----------



## terrapro

bln;1899592 said:


> No kidding they are expensive. You should see my payroll on removing them from job sites and installing them on my lots.


 lol

You gotta shake your head when you see kids walking through a lot or sidewalk and they grab a few out and start whipping shiat with them


----------



## bln

Lightningllc;1899603 said:


> ^^^ This guy. I know where you live


Won't do you any good, I don't store them at my house.


----------



## Lightningllc

Damnit. ......


----------



## Freshwater

bln;1899592 said:


> No kidding they are expensive. You should see my payroll on removing them from job sites and installing them on my lots.


I thought all those free stakes were too good to be true!!! Damn it Brad!!!


----------



## BossPlowGuy04

hey guys, I have a friend looking for someone to plow his gas station at Grandriver and Haggerty in novi. It pays $60 per push cash. I plowed it the last 2 years its a easy push takes about 20min or less. Let me know if your interested and ill get you his number. 
thanks
Alex


----------



## TheXpress2002

The system over this upcoming weekend looks to stay just south of the Ohio border.


Concern is growing for the Christmas timeframe. These systems are now within 240 hours. First one is early Christmas Eve with a potential clipper. The second one, a northern piece of energy looks to phase with the southern stream leading to the potential of a massive system cutting up along the Appalachians Christmas day.

These looks to be the first of 3 systems between Christmas and New Years.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Just in time for the holidays!


----------



## TheXpress2002

Mark Oomkes;1901277 said:


> Just in time for the holidays!


Have to start hyping at some point...


----------



## RMGLawn

TheXpress2002;1901325 said:


> Have to start hyping at some point...


Any chance the storm this weekend moves north 40 miles and us in Downriver get something?


----------



## TheXpress2002

RMGLawn;1901398 said:


> Any chance the storm this weekend moves north 40 miles and us in Downriver get something?


No...

...it stays south


----------



## RMGLawn

TheXpress2002;1901431 said:


> No...
> 
> ...it stays south


Up north here I come.


----------



## goinggreen

Selling a western plow mount if anyone is looking for one 
http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?p=1901558#post1901558


----------



## 76CHEVY

Anyone looking for a plow. I have a 8'6" western V plow for sale
http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=159311


----------



## terrapro

Lots of water out there. I am just assuming a salt run in the A.M.


----------



## TheXpress2002

terrapro;1902047 said:


> Lots of water out there. I am just assuming a salt run in the A.M.


it will be close. Temperatures over achieved today so I don't know if we get below freezing tonight


----------



## Summerlawn

is it ever going to snow? Losing faith.


----------



## terrapro

I tried to find some but no ice :/


----------



## Lightningllc

Gut feelings tell we are gonna pay for this down time


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Lightningllc;1902580 said:


> Gut feelings tell we are gonna pay for this down time


You and me both.


----------



## 06clarkd

Nothing here in holly the wind dried it right up before dipping below freezing


----------



## LapeerLandscape

I sure hope so.


----------



## 06clarkd

Mark Oomkes;1902583 said:


> You and me both.


I third that it's probably going to snow like hell right around Christmas and we will pay for our break


----------



## newhere

Lightningllc;1902580 said:


> Gut feelings tell we are gonna pay for this down time


My gut feeling tells me we are going to have a nice, easy winter like I've been saying. 
I have to counteract your prediction so the snow stays positive


----------



## Turf Z

06clarkd;1902631 said:


> I third that it's probably going to snow like hell right around Christmas and we will pay for our break


definitely.

damn wind dried up all my water/ice last night
thought i may actually have to do some work


----------



## Lightningllc

Ryan you better be careful predicting weather. Just saying someone might get mad

http://abcnews.go.com/US/meteorologist-shot-texas-tv-station/story?id=27669111


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Stupid lake effect.


----------



## terrapro

Mark Oomkes;1902927 said:


> Stupid lake effect.


Yeah I'm getting it also. Nothings really sticking though.

NOAA has been down for me all day.....


----------



## terrapro

Nevermind it's sticking now. Salt run for sure if we get anymore


----------



## TheXpress2002

All models continue to show a MASSIVE system next week. It waffles between annihilating Chicago and Detroit. Latest run puts the LP right over Cleveland burying us. Again just stating what is getting spit out so everyone can shuffle Christmas Eve and Christmas Day as this could potentially be a disruptive and long duration storm.


----------



## Freshwater

TheXpress2002;1902987 said:


> All models continue to show a MASSIVE system next week. It waffles between annihilating Chicago and Detroit. Latest run puts the LP right over Cleveland burying us. Again just stating what is getting spit out so everyone can shuffle Christmas Eve and Christmas Day as this could potentially be a disruptive and long duration storm.


Thanks Ryan. Knew this weather was too good to be true. Would you concur with more mix on Xmas eve with more snowfall on Xmas day?


----------



## Defcon 5

TheXpress2002;1902987 said:


> All models continue to show a MASSIVE system next week. It waffles between annihilating Chicago and Detroit. Latest run puts the LP right over Cleveland burying us. Again just stating what is getting spit out so everyone can shuffle Christmas Eve and Christmas Day as this could potentially be a disruptive and long duration storm.


..............


----------



## newhere

TheXpress2002;1902987 said:


> All models continue to show a MASSIVE system next week. It waffles between annihilating Chicago and Detroit. Latest run puts the LP right over Cleveland burying us. Again just stating what is getting spit out so everyone can shuffle Christmas Eve and Christmas Day as this could potentially be a disruptive and long duration storm.


So we should expect a dusting to a inch?


----------



## First Responder

TheXpress2002;1902987 said:


> All models continue to show a MASSIVE system next week. It waffles between annihilating Chicago and Detroit. Latest run puts the LP right over Cleveland burying us. Again just stating what is getting spit out so everyone can shuffle Christmas Eve and Christmas Day as this could potentially be a disruptive and long duration storm.


Thank you for the update. Must appreciated as always!


----------



## terrapro

Sounds like I better recieve some money in the mail


----------



## Lightningllc

I knew I was gonna a holiday this year.


----------



## Defcon 5

Lightningllc;1903069 said:


> I knew I was gonna a holiday this year.


Don't worry............Not gonna Happen...........:salute:


----------



## TheXpress2002

newhere;1903052 said:


> So we should expect a dusting to a inch?


Flurries with 30 mph winds with cracks and curblines being the biggest concern


----------



## Lightningllc

Soooo what your saying is the lake effect machine will turn on.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Lightningllc;1903100 said:


> Soooo what your saying is the lake effect machine will turn on.


Shut up............


----------



## magnatrac

I just read the word "bomb" on the weather blog . Might be some real snow, even accuweather. Says 5" Xmas eve- Xmas. Time will tell its a week away but I'd rather be ready. At least plowing on Xmas is easy hoa's and resi only.


----------



## Lightningllc

Mark Oomkes;1903206 said:


> Shut up............


What I thought you were bored.


----------



## TGS Inc.

TheXpress2002;1902987 said:


> All models continue to show a MASSIVE system next week. It waffles between annihilating Chicago and Detroit. Latest run puts the LP right over Cleveland burying us. Again just stating what is getting spit out so everyone can shuffle Christmas Eve and Christmas Day as this could potentially be a disruptive and long duration storm.


LOVE IT!!! This is no weather map, its Picasso!!


----------



## Lightningllc

^^^^^ someone wants to play with new toys.


----------



## TheXpress2002

magnatrac;1903273 said:


> I just read the word "bomb" on the weather blog . Might be some real snow, even accuweather. Says 5" Xmas eve- Xmas. Time will tell its a week away but I'd rather be ready. At least plowing on Xmas is easy hoa's and resi only.


The stronger (lower pressure ) it is the more it cuts towards Chicago leaving us with a mix/ice/rain combo. The "weaker" it is (in relation to the pressure) the more likelyhood the LP heads toward Cleveland leaving us digging out.


----------



## bdryer

TheXpress2002;1903379 said:


> The stronger (lower pressure ) it is the more it cuts towards Chicago leaving us with a mix/ice/rain combo. The "weaker" it is (in relation to the pressure) the more likelyhood the LP heads toward Cleveland leaving us digging out.


Appreciate the info Express.... Paul Gross from WDIV has gotten on board with your prediction. Funny how they start saying what you have been saying for over 2 weeks now. Aren't they the professionals? Ha ha!


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Lightningllc;1903313 said:


> What I thought you were bored.


Timing is everything.

We had our company Christmas dinner last night. Nothing all day until 2:30ish. Then it started snowing hard. Thought it was going to screw up our dinner, but it didn't.


----------



## terrapro

Where'd the snow go I was going to salt? Dry as a bone out there now.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

It was definitely strange. The stuff that didn't get salted yesterday afternoon all evaporated over night.


----------



## hosejockey4506

I'm just glad salt prices are dropping finally


----------



## terrapro

hosejockey4506;1903660 said:


> I'm just glad salt prices are dropping finally


Are they? What are you seeing them at now? I am sure my supplier won't drop the $165 price until he dumps off what he bought high$.


----------



## gunsworth

newhere;1903052 said:


> So we should expect a dusting to a inch?


If that and wont be until late on Christmas


----------



## Lightningllc

Getting slick out. Drizzle is starting to stick.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Oh how I love a good surprise freezing rain.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

terrapro;1903679 said:


> Are they? What are you seeing them at now? I am sure my supplier won't drop the $165 price until he dumps off what he bought high$.


If you look on craigslist you will find it all over for sale but the price hasn't dropped much yet. I think if it stays like this a little longer they might start to panic and start dropping the price.


----------



## terrapro

Lightningllc;1903776 said:


> Getting slick out. Drizzle is starting to stick.


Yep commence salting now.


----------



## terrapro

Definitely slick out here.


----------



## redskinsfan34

terrapro;1903826 said:


> Definitely slick out here.


In Howell? There's nothing in Ann Arbor.


----------



## Green Glacier

Hey guys looking for shop somewhere between Chelsea & Ann arbor something theat I can store salt in


----------



## terrapro

redskinsfan34;1903837 said:


> In Howell? There's nothing in Ann Arbor.


Yeah. Seems to be site specific, mainly asphalt and raised walks. Temp sitting at 29-30° here.
Couple guys out including me and municipalities have been out on Grand River and M59.


----------



## redskinsfan34

Green Glacier;1903845 said:


> Hey guys looking for shop somewhere between Chelsea & Ann arbor something theat I can store salt in


Bagged or bulk?


----------



## Green Glacier

Bulk & trucks


----------



## Green Glacier

Damn special whether statements


----------



## MPM

Getting a new plow tomorrow. If anyone is looking for a 7 1/2 unimount with wings pm me for details. I also have a snow ex spreader for sale I think its a vee 6000 but im not sure. Dont know anything about the spreader, was told it ran last season but havent tested it myself.


----------



## redskinsfan34

Green Glacier;1903881 said:


> Bulk & trucks


Oh. OK. We have a little room left but not enough for trucks or bulk.


----------



## Green Glacier

OK thanks if you anything let me know please


----------



## goinggreen

LapeerLandscape;1903801 said:


> If you look on craigslist you will find it all over for sale but the price hasn't dropped much yet. I think if it stays like this a little longer they might start to panic and start dropping the price.


Just got a pallet today for $260.00. Best price i found around lansing. Even our landscape supply was $50 bucks higher.


----------



## goinggreen

Just passed Mdot salting Grand River in lansing.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

I was looking at bulk salt, its down around 100. to 105. from a couple adds that I saw. That's much better then 150.


----------



## hosejockey4506

terrapro;1903679 said:


> Are they? What are you seeing them at now? I am sure my supplier won't drop the $165 price until he dumps off what he bought high$.


3 weeks ago I got quoted 165$ a ton shipped
2 weeks ago I bought a load at 128 shipped( through two middle men then to me) 
today I was quoted at 125$ a ton shipped by someone who has generally been 5 dollars more a ton then everyone else on direct ship.

Also you need to shop around great deal in brighton is under 150 a ton picked up and angelos is at 129.

You cant be to awful far from either place. Thumbs UpThumbs Up It sucks to buy loads and see the price drop but you win some you loose some.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Yeah its filling up your gas tank in the morning and driving back by that night and seeing .06 cheaper.


----------



## TGS Inc.

hosejockey4506;1904005 said:


> 3 weeks ago I got quoted 165$ a ton shipped
> 2 weeks ago I bought a load at 128 shipped( through two middle men then to me)
> today I was quoted at 125$ a ton shipped by someone who has generally been 5 dollars more a ton then everyone else on direct ship.
> 
> Also you need to shop around great deal in brighton is under 150 a ton picked up and angelos is at 129.
> 
> You cant be to awful far from either place. Thumbs UpThumbs Up It sucks to buy loads and see the price drop but you win some you loose some.


I would almost guarantee you will not see any salt for less than $ 120.00 / ton until late January weather there is snow or not... If there is snow, skies the limit.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

TGS Inc.;1904023 said:


> I would almost guarantee you will not see any salt for less than $ 120.00 / ton until late January weather there is snow or not... If there is snow, skies the limit.


http://detroit.craigslist.org/wyn/bfs/4810153720.html
http://detroit.craigslist.org/okl/grd/4808452351.html

check them out


----------



## TGS Inc.

LapeerLandscape;1904027 said:


> http://detroit.craigslist.org/wyn/bfs/4810153720.html
> http://detroit.craigslist.org/okl/grd/4808452351.html
> 
> check them out


...I stand corrected! Well my thoughts on that are, I have heard of a couple companies taking and converting their allotment for cash to raise some funds. That's a good deal these days.


----------



## hosejockey4506

TGS Inc.;1904023 said:


> I would almost guarantee you will not see any salt for less than $ 120.00 / ton until late January weather there is snow or not... If there is snow, skies the limit.


picked up in detroit I was told cheaper then that the prices i quoted were direct ship to fenton.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

I think some of these guys were banking on another hard winter like last year and now they are starting to panic.


----------



## goinggreen

LapeerLandscape;1904047 said:


> I think some of these guys were banking on another hard winter like last year and now they are starting to panic.


Agree with you, i think alot of guys went and bought a ton of new plows.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

goinggreen;1904055 said:


> Agree with you, i think alot of guys went and bought a ton of new plows.


I have seen a few new ones around town. Might be some good deals on almost new ones soon when they find out exactly how hard it is to pay for them with little snow.


----------



## delong17

goinggreen;1903994 said:


> Just passed Mdot salting Grand River in lansing.


Us 127 was being salted. always bad accidents there if they dont. Right by Eastwood Mall


----------



## goinggreen

delong17;1904064 said:


> Us 127 was being salted. always bad accidents there if they dont. Right by Eastwood Mall


Theres always accidents there every night even when its not snowing.


----------



## Lightningllc

LapeerLandscape;1904027 said:


> http://detroit.craigslist.org/wyn/bfs/4810153720.html
> http://detroit.craigslist.org/okl/grd/4808452351.html
> 
> check them out


I would only believe this is true if they produce real stamped weight tickets.

No hand written weight tickets.


----------



## TheXpress2002

Very slick in Canton....

....blacktop surfaces


----------



## 06clarkd

TheXpress2002;1904230 said:


> Very slick in Canton....
> 
> ....blacktop surfaces


Yeah thinking I'll have to check things out soon trouble is that all I have is liquid so we'll see what that does


----------



## TheXpress2002

Ann Arbor is also very slick


----------



## Mark Oomkes

TheXpress2002;1904265 said:


> Ann Arbor is also very slick


Don't slide through any stop signs.


----------



## Lightningllc

Heard Grand Rapids is getting 6" this weekend of never ending lake effect.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Guess I know where your head is.


----------



## Freshwater

LapeerLandscape;1904047 said:


> I think some of these guys were banking on another hard winter like last year and now they are starting to panic.


Still lots of time for lots of snow.


----------



## Freshwater

Looking for a unimount for a 96 dodge 2500, just mount. guys name is brandon 2489524335. I don't know the guy just trying to help out.


----------



## redskinsfan34

A legit coating down in Dexter


----------



## Freshwater

Steps are really slick in redford.


----------



## terrapro

Yep threw down some peladow down at my place cause it's slick. Already salted sites earlier to keep the ice at bay


----------



## TheXpress2002

Full application in Ann Arbor


----------



## EternityEnds

Just did a drive though lots in dearborn and Allen park. Nothing icy yet. But getting colder.


----------



## newhere

TheXpress2002;1904419 said:


> Full application in Ann Arbor


After a full plow of 6-12" ?


----------



## Metro Lawn

Not seeing any ice on the eastside and most places drying up quickly. Prob gonna be a wash tonight.


----------



## A&LSiteService

Brighton Wixom South Lyon all have icy spots... Mostly on asphalt surfaces.


----------



## 2FAST4U

I'm still here haven't posted in forever
macomb is ok. Everything seems to have dried up before it could freeze.


----------



## 2FAST4U

Metro Lawn;1904515 said:


> Not seeing any ice on the eastside and most places drying up quickly. Prob gonna be a wash tonight.


Were you up in harrison or the clem


----------



## TheXpress2002

newhere;1904505 said:


> After a full plow of 6-12" ?


Dont worry I have a dry sense of humor also....

Let me know of you need anything else...time stamp...receipt for my Lorna Doones and Vitamen water...or the empty sidewalk bags


----------



## Green Glacier

So. Is it done for the night


----------



## RMGLawn

Some stuff Downriver needed attention. It is really hit or miss down here


----------



## 06clarkd

Hit and miss south of 59 did two at duck lk and 59 now in commerce and it's dry as a bone


----------



## somervillelawn

Lansing area was an ice rink this morning. My kids even got an extra day of Christmas vacation due to the ice.


----------



## hosejockey4506

I am looking for a set of Ultramount frame side brackets for a 99-2011 Gmc or chevy 2500HD, also need a set of ultra mount receivers. 


I have a 8.5 unimount plow and mount for a 2500hd chevy(99-11) I will sell outright or trade partially towards these parts. the paint on the plow is rough at best but the plow functions fine.


----------



## terrapro

Is it just me or have we had more ice only events this season?


----------



## magnatrac

December sure is that way so far. It will be the first that I can remember if november snow billing is bigger than december.


----------



## RMGLawn

magnatrac;1905315 said:


> December sure is that way so far. It will be the first that I can remember if november snow billing is bigger than december.


At this time it looks like it could be. Hopefully everything isnt all rain next week.


----------



## Freshwater

Holy crap!!! 47-49 temps Tues Wed??? Feel like I should break ground on a waterfall.


----------



## terrapro

I have a strange feeling that is going to change again before then.

Is that what you do Freshwater is water features? Always wanted to get into that kind of stuff.


----------



## Freshwater

terrapro;1905722 said:


> I have a strange feeling that is going to change again before then.
> 
> Is that what you do Freshwater is water features? Always wanted to get into that kind of stuff.


Yes. That's all I do!!!!


----------



## Freshwater

Can anyone post a video for me? I have to text it to you.


----------



## KL3540

LapeerLandscape;1904003 said:


> I was looking at bulk salt, its down around 100. to 105. from a couple adds that I saw. That's much better then 150.


Can you post the add? Where is this at?


----------



## Defcon 5

KL3540;1905943 said:


> Can you post the add? Where is this at?


He did.....Go back a few pages......


----------



## newhere

I'm sure it's that over seas shet that looks like sand and has the consistency of sand.


----------



## terrapro

newhere;1905967 said:


> I'm sure it's that over seas shet that looks like sand and has the consistency of sand.


That's what the company that does my subdivision salt looks like. When they spread it this last ice storm I thought for sure it was sand then by the middle of the day I had to check cause I swear the road was muddy but nope it was just that crappy ass salt.


----------



## hobbyjeep

Reading online major weather "event" to occur in Midwest/East... any forecasts update?


----------



## Do It All Do It Right

Did the brown salt not work?


----------



## terrapro

Worked as well as others just looked like sand at first then mud after everything was melting now the roadway is white like everywhere else that was salted


----------



## Defcon 5

Do It All Do It Right;1906044 said:


> Did the brown salt not work?


Brown Salt works fine......Some people can't handle Change....

I applaud some of the larger contractors and small supply yards that are saying Screw Cargill and Detroit salt and taking matters into their own hands...


----------



## KL3540

Defcon 5;1905966 said:


> He did.....Go back a few pages......


Ah, for some reason I was hoping to see them in the Lapeer area, not Detroit. Oh well


----------



## TheXpress2002

Rain looks to move in on the 24th with rain mixing with flakes overnight into the 25th. This primary system is much weaker than expected, and a secondary system will ride the coat tails of the first one on the 25th. This system will have enough cold air to work with. Trends will have to be watched but the system could be a quick hitting 2-4 inches on the 25th if things stand.


----------



## Lightningllc

Nothing like the first push on a holiday. Fun times.


----------



## Summerlawn

Will that 2"-4" of snow include Lansing?


----------



## Superior L & L

Defcon 5;1906081 said:


> Brown Salt works fine......Some people can't handle Change....
> 
> I applaud some of the larger contractors and small supply yards that are saying Screw Cargill and Detroit salt and taking matters into their own hands...


I take it clogg and great deal are using brown salt? It would be nice if winter continued to be sub par and the big salt payers get screwed


----------



## LapeerLandscape

I believe some people hoarded up 1000s of tons of salt early on trying to create a shortage and in turn make a killing on it and now its going to bite them.


----------



## newhere

TheXpress2002;1906498 said:


> Rain looks to move in on the 24th with rain mixing with flakes overnight into the 25th. This primary system is much weaker than expected, and a secondary system will ride the coat tails of the first one on the 25th. This system will have enough cold air to work with. Trends will have to be watched but the system could be a quick hitting 2-4 inches on the 25th if things stand.


Starting to sound like curb lines and cracks in pavement might be the biggest worry.


----------



## TheXpress2002

newhere;1907487 said:


> Starting to sound like curb lines and cracks in pavement might be the biggest worry.


Not even curb lines probably just the cracks on only asphalt not even concrete


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Maybe just windshields and hoods!

Haters gonna hate.


----------



## magnatrac

I hope it rains , no snow for 10 days please.


----------



## newhere

Mark Oomkes;1907664 said:


> Maybe just windshields and hoods!
> 
> Haters gonna hate.


Will salted hoods be able to keep it wet ?


----------



## TheXpress2002

Mark Oomkes;1907664 said:


> Maybe just windshields and hoods!
> 
> Haters gonna hate.


Not even the hoods.....


----------



## Superior L & L

TheXpress2002;1907712 said:


> Not even the hoods.....


And for the not very smart guy, what does this map show?


----------



## Summerlawn

Ryan-are you still seeing a pattern change to colder and snowier even after the bust on Christmas?


----------



## eatonpaving

*snow*



TheXpress2002;1907712 said:


> Not even the hoods.....


i really hope that is snow....i am going nuts...please be snow..:angry:


----------



## newhere

TheXpress2002;1907712 said:


> Not even the hoods.....


I think I'm going to be quiet now. I may be the one causing this.


----------



## magnatrac

Just got home from the hospital minus my appendix. I vote for rain, at least for a few days l.o.l.


----------



## terrapro

magnatrac;1907798 said:


> Just got home from the hospital minus my appendix. I vote for rain, at least for a few days l.o.l.


Yeah I bet. Take it easy man!


----------



## terrapro

eatonpaving;1907763 said:


> i really hope that is snow....i am going nuts...please be snow..:angry:


Yeah me too but its only cause the kids are all out of school, they are driving me nuts I need to get out of the house and see some money. Seems I can put up with them easier if my bank account is full..."you are bugging me here take this money and go do something"...:crying:


----------



## eatonpaving

terrapro;1907941 said:


> Yeah me too but its only cause the kids are all out of school, they are driving me nuts I need to get out of the house and see some money. Seems I can put up with them easier if my bank account is full..."you are bugging me here take this money and go do something"...:crying:


well the billing sucked, told my girlfriend to hit the road, and now its gonna rain like a *****...go figure


----------



## newhere

eatonpaving;1908154 said:


> well the billing sucked, told my girlfriend to hit the road, and now its gonna rain like a *****...go figure


At least things are looking up for you. As long as she doesn't come back that is.


----------



## eatonpaving

newhere;1908201 said:


> At least things are looking up for you. As long as she doesn't come back that is.


yea, but i am doing it to my self again...talking to another lady already....


----------



## newhere

eatonpaving;1908383 said:


> yea, but i am doing it to my self again...talking to another lady already....


Then I don't have any sympathy for a man who does not learn his lesson.


----------



## redskinsfan34

eatonpaving;1908383 said:


> yea, but i am doing it to my self again...talking to another lady already....


Sounds like you're a gluten for punishment!


----------



## Mark Oomkes

redskinsfan34;1908629 said:


> Sounds like you're a gluten for punishment!


What does wheat have to do with it? :laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## redskinsfan34

Mark Oomkes;1908659 said:


> What does wheat have to do with it? :laughing::laughing::laughing:


I thought it was spelled glutten but that stupid red line popped up and I spelled it wrong anyway!


----------



## cuttingedge13

Oh,So that's what a gluten free diet is...


----------



## hosejockey4506

Rain rain rain and more rain is what everyone is saying now from what i have read. 

I dont see snow happening with the temps they are predicting


----------



## Tango

let me make plans to go to the cottage next week. It will snow for sure as soon as I get there.


----------



## redskinsfan34

Ryan do you have any thoughts on tomorrow night?


----------



## terrapro

redskinsfan34;1909035 said:


> Ryan do you have any thoughts on tomorrow night?


I think he just mentioned something on FB...I don't know all his lingo, not even sure if he was talking weather honestly LOL
Something about a stalled train in all directions


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Had a crew installing a tree today. A neighbor asked about a landscape design. On Dec 23. :crying::crying::crying:


----------



## Lightningllc

A lot of crews are out doing landscape work today. Snapped a few pics.


----------



## Superior L & L

terrapro;1909148 said:


> I think he just mentioned something on FB...I don't know all his lingo, not even sure if he was talking weather honestly LOL
> Something about a stalled train in all directions


THe lingo could have meant the storm is stalling, building moisture and we are getting dumped on Christmas day. BUT what it probably meant was there is a stalled train in down town Plymouth and its causing problems for all the Christmas shoppers


----------



## newhere

I want to make a " stalled train on your mom" joke but I really don't want to get a PM from the higher ups.


----------



## hosejockey4506

I wonder when the next over hyped storm system is coming


----------



## Freshwater

hosejockey4506;1909556 said:


> I wonder when the next over hyped storm system is coming


Dude, Ryan called this system in November. Like clockwork here it is, it's huge, it's just rain. No model or forcaster or anybody could have predicted 47 degrees at 3AM on Dec 24th. Are we all really going to go through this crap AGAIN this year? Merry Xmas by the way.


----------



## Defcon 5

Haters will Hate......

People are starting to get Cranky.......I think we are not gonna get any Snow this season.....Then I'm gonna go out and buy myself a very low miles used truck that someone thought they were gonna make a killing this season and could not afford......:laughing:


----------



## Mark Oomkes

It's Christmas give it a rest, Scrooge. 

I don't see anyone else putting their reputation on the line to help US. And if it had come true, you'd be tripping over yourself thanking him. 

Merry Christmas to Ryan and those who appreciate your work Ryan.


----------



## Lightningllc

This down time was well needed. I can't remember having downtime like this in a long time.


----------



## Superior L & L

The down time has been great !!! Invoicing for December........not so great, although seasonal are doing fairly good so far 

Merry Christmas y'all ! No happy holidays crap


----------



## RMGLawn

Superior L & L;1909641 said:


> The down time has been great !!! Invoicing for December........not so great, although seasonal are doing fairly good so far
> 
> Merry Christmas y'all ! No happy holidays crap


The problem is we need a somewhat normal year for snow this year. Last year finally drove up seasonal prices but if we get this no snow crap winter again seasonals will not be signing nice contracts!


----------



## redskinsfan34

Superior L & L;1909641 said:


> The down time has been great !!! Invoicing for December........not so great, although seasonal are doing fairly good so far
> 
> Merry Christmas y'all ! No happy holidays crap


All I know is that my shop has never been so clean and organized and I've been able to service everything and fix everything that was broken.


----------



## thandrinos

Have 13 pin boss harness with headlight adapters for 08 gmc - $100 boss straight blade controller $100 and old Meyer controller square with on off rocker switch on side $50 

Can txt pictures 734-775-7169


----------



## Freshwater

redskinsfan34;1909654 said:


> All I know is that my shop has never been so clean and organized and I've been able to service everything and fix everything that was broken.


I cleaned out the drawer in my office. You know that drawer, we all have one. It's like a bottomless pit, where anything and everything goes. It's like a living thing, it hides things that you just know are in there. It even paid me to clean it this time, I found $200 in an envelope. Took me 2 full days to do it.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Freshwater;1909680 said:


> I cleaned out the drawer in my office. You know that drawer, we all have one. It's like a bottomless pit, where anything and everything goes. It's like a living thing, it hides things that you just know are in there. It even paid me to clean it this time, I found $200 in an envelope. Took me 2 full days to do it.


LOL, I have aboot 50 keys in mine. I only recognize half.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Defcon 5;1909597 said:


> Haters will Hate......
> 
> People are starting to get Cranky.......I think we are not gonna get any Snow this season.....Then I'm gonna go out and buy myself a very low miles used truck that someone thought they were gonna make a killing this season and could not afford......:laughing:


Yup a good used truck and plow from those one timers that are hoping to get rich plowing.


----------



## Lightningllc

Yesterday I had a guy call asking if I had any work, I said what kind of work, He asked seasonal snow work and I said yes I have a lot. His response was I will plow as much seasonal work for you for 50% of the price you charge but I need it today. I lol'd and lmao. Sorry dude you should have not relied on last winter and bought 2 new f-350 trucks with v plows. 

Winter is feast or famine you never know what is gonna happen. 



Well on that note I sure hope we get some salting's soon!!!!!!!!


----------



## Defcon 5

Lightningllc;1909733 said:


> Yesterday I had a guy call asking if I had any work, I said what kind of work, He asked seasonal snow work and I said yes I have a lot. His response was I will plow as much seasonal work for you for 50% of the price you charge but I need it today. I lol'd and lmao. Sorry dude you should have not relied on last winter and bought 2 new f-350 trucks with v plows.
> 
> Winter is feast or famine you never know what is gonna happen.
> 
> Well on that note I sure hope we get some salting's soon!!!!!!!!


Mark O called you yesterday ?????......:whistling:

Sorry... I'm already into the Christmas Cheer........


----------



## Mark Oomkes

You keep misspelling "Cheer".


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes;1909769 said:


> You keep misspelling "Cheer".


You better just go get your trucks ready....Code Red on the west coast.....


----------



## Lightningllc

Cheer's Mark your gonna be working for a few days.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Trucks are ready. 

Even that POS Meyer\Swenson spreader is "ready". Probably a scrap heap, but it's ready. 

Time to relax and drink some egg nog to coat last night's Mexican.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Lightningllc;1909787 said:


> Cheer's Mark your gonna be working for a few days.


Same to you Justin.

More than likely. No snow for a month and then we'll get hit in time for Christmas.

And I was hoping to get some hunting in Friday and Saturday.


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes;1909790 said:


> Same to you Justin.
> 
> More than likely. No snow for a month and then we'll get hit in time for Christmas.
> 
> And I was hoping to get some hunting in Friday and Saturday.


Steelheading on the Platte river for me......


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Defcon 5;1909795 said:


> Steelheading on the Platte river for me......


Don't stumble and fall from too mulch "cheer".


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes;1909798 said:


> Don't stumble and fall from too mulch "cheer".


I won't.......Used to fish the Grand and Rouge rivers over your way alot.....They asked us not to come back......


----------



## gunsworth

Lightningllc;1909733 said:


> Yesterday I had a guy call asking if I had any work, I said what kind of work, He asked seasonal snow work and I said yes I have a lot. His response was I will plow as much seasonal work for you for 50% of the price you charge but I need it today. I lol'd and lmao. Sorry dude you should have not relied on last winter and bought 2 new f-350 trucks with v plows.
> 
> Winter is feast or famine you never know what is gonna happen.
> 
> Well on that note I sure hope we get some salting's soon!!!!!!!!


Disagree with feast or famine. I have a good mix of per push and seasonal contracts. While I may not have feasted as much last year as those who do strictly per push/app, I am certainly not in famine right now and enjoying not having to do a damn thing aside from spend time with my family (I think my wife wants me to go back to work though lol)


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Defcon 5;1909801 said:


> I won't.......Used to fish the Grand and Rouge rivers over your way alot.....They asked us not to come back......


Can't imagine why...........


----------



## brookline

50% seasonals and cap it at 13-15 pushes not events and 50% per push. Then you don't have to stress about no snow or too much snow. And I never include salt in a seasonal it's just too much of a risk unless you have enough salt for the season on hand. In that scenario I usually just like the easy salting and wl be happy to take my time off. When customers try to switch from seasonal to per push I warn them to pick one and stick with it for at least 3 years for the law of averages otherwise they may as well play roulette.


----------



## redskinsfan34

S o o o o.... is anything gonna stick tonight?


----------



## boss75

*Fire sales*

I don't think the fire sales have started yet, but I believe they will very soon, looking for a good 2 yard Snow Ex or Boss electric salter. I feel the deferred payment plans should be kicking in pretty soon on new equipment purchased this fall and with the lack of snow somethings got to give. No snow no money.


----------



## Superior L & L

The season is farrrr from over. We could get dumped on January and February. I don't think so but you never know. 
What crazy is early on all the long range forecasts said lots and lots of snow, very early in the season and very cold ........
We have almost 50 and no snow, I guess that's Michigan weather for u


----------



## Defcon 5

Superior L & L;1909989 said:


> The season is farrrr from over. We could get dumped on January and February. I don't think so but you never know.
> What crazy is early on all the long range forecasts said lots and lots of snow, very early in the season and very cold ........
> We have almost 50 and no snow, I guess that's Michigan weather for u


Its Over!!!!!!.............:laughing:

I will purchase any New Plow trucks from anyone for pennys on the dollar....PM me if interested....


----------



## 06clarkd

Weather.com just updated to 1-3 of heavy wet snow in holly wtf...


----------



## Lightningllc

Looking for a pickup if anyone is selling 2013 or newer. Ford or GM. 1/2, 3/4 ton. 

No plow needed.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

06clarkd;1910087 said:


> Weather.com just updated to 1-3 of heavy wet snow in holly wtf...


MLive's guesser said it was moving east.

I ain't seeing squat on radar that looks snow.


----------



## brookline

Lightningllc;1910088 said:


> Looking for a pickup if anyone is selling 2013 or newer. Ford or GM. 1/2, 3/4 ton.
> 
> No plow needed.


2012 f150 FX4 5.0 60K miles extended cab $28,000 awesome shape.


----------



## 06clarkd

Mark Oomkes;1910099 said:


> MLive's guesser said it was moving east.
> 
> I ain't seeing squat on radar that looks snow.


I hope you're right winter can start January 3rd


----------



## terrapro

Superior L & L;1909201 said:


> THe lingo could have meant the storm is stalling, building moisture and we are getting dumped on Christmas day. BUT what it probably meant was there is a stalled train in down town Plymouth and its causing problems for all the Christmas shoppers


LOL omg thats funny, I just barely saw it as I glanced at FB and I thought oh shiat does that mean he is talking snow again lol...DTP?! I never said I was to smart.


----------



## MPM

Snowing in Clarkston, lawn and deck are starting to cover. Patio and driveway just wet


----------



## Strictly Snow

MPM;1910264 said:


> Snowing in Clarkston, lawn and deck are starting to cover. Patio and driveway just wet


Actually sticking on my drive in Oxford.


----------



## magnatrac

It's all white here in ortonville. Nice big wet flakes falling. Would be a salt run in the am but nothing is open


----------



## procut

Slight dusting on grass - pavement mostly wet and a little slushy just north of Lansing. Nws still sticking with 3 inches of nighttime accumulation. Not looking promising; by the looks of the radar should be out of here in an hour or two.


----------



## Superior L & L

1" in grand Blanc on lawn, just slushy and wet on roads


----------



## Superior L & L

Lightningllc;1910088 said:


> Looking for a pickup if anyone is selling 2013 or newer. Ford or GM. 1/2, 3/4 ton.
> 
> No plow needed.


1/2ton ?? What the hell is that good for


----------



## Lightningllc

General manager truck


----------



## redskinsfan34

Its all done in Dexter and it never did more than sleet


----------



## Lightningllc

Kinda drying up in dexter.


----------



## hosejockey4506

Curb lines and cracks had a little snow other than that. Wet pavement


----------



## Lightningllc

Merry Christmas Everyone


----------



## redskinsfan34

Lightningllc;1910359 said:


> Kinda drying up in dexter.


I could've swore i said that already.


----------



## terrapro

It was looking like a salt run last night but everything was gone by morning. Not going to lie but im glad to be home with the family for once not stressing about snow.
Merry Christmas everyone


----------



## firelwn82

magnatrac;1907798 said:


> Just got home from the hospital minus my appendix. I vote for rain, at least for a few days l.o.l.


Damn Shaun, that's not a good way to lose weight you know.. Hope your doing alright. Merry Christmas to all.


----------



## First Responder

Merry Christmas to everyone.


----------



## terrapro

It was looking like a salt run last night but everything was gone by morning. Not going to lie but im glad to be home with the family for once not stressing about snow.
Merry Christmas everyone


----------



## MPM

Merry Christmas to everyone!


----------



## Defcon 5

Going Golfing...........



Winter is OVER..............:laughing:


----------



## Lightningllc

No kidding. Taking dogs for a walk and just a light hoodie. This really is awesome. Loving seasonals.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Defcon 5;1911034 said:


> Going Golfing...........
> 
> Winter is OVER..............:laughing:


I might just believe you this time.

BTW, heard you're getting a Noway on your next truck.


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes;1911100 said:


> I might just believe you this time.
> 
> BTW, heard you're getting a Noway on your next truck.


Played 9.......No Beers......Shot pretty Well.......Thumbs Up

Yes......Im ordering it from a Blowhard out east.....They are gonna find me a Good Used one......Is there such a thing????......


----------



## terrapro

Loving this...I'll take 10 salts a month for the rest of the season thank you


----------



## Lightningllc

We went from record setting winter to this.

http://deadlinedetroit.com/articles...n_as_having_the_least_in_125_years#.VJ21BcAAA


----------



## Superior L & L

terrapro;1911168 said:


> Loving this...I'll take 10 salts a month for the rest of the season thank you


10 salts a month may be pushing it !


----------



## Freshwater

We have the moisture, the temps will catch up. 3yrs ago we were in a drought. Last year was just nuts. There's no way we're just salting the rest of the year. Plus I've got a friendly bet with a customer for a hershys bar. I bet on over average snowfall, I can't lose that.


----------



## Summerlawn

I'm going back to Lawnsite. Someone call if it snows. prsport


----------



## TheXpress2002

Lightningllc;1911179 said:


> We went from record setting winter to this.
> 
> http://deadlinedetroit.com/articles...n_as_having_the_least_in_125_years#.VJ21BcAAA


#OnceALifetimeEventsAreOverRated


----------



## terrapro

I swear the grass is growing


----------



## A&LSiteService

terrapro;1912170 said:


> I swear the grass is growing


I thought that yesterday...


----------



## 06clarkd

We did cleanup nov 15 at a office building they called us back out last week to hit it again and I cut off 1 inch of new growth


----------



## branhamt

06clarkd;1912256 said:


> We did cleanup nov 15 at a office building they called us back out last week to hit it again and I cut off 1 inch of new growth


 I had a call yesterday that I am accepting for tomorrow for a clean up. Hopefully it will snow after I finish it. In the meantime it is green money from the green grass on Grosse Ile.... Who said it doesnt grow on trees or fall from the sky!!!

Tom


----------



## Lightningllc

My grass is green. I noticed a few hosta leaves popping up in my beds that face south. Kinda weird for December. 

I hope all the new plantings we installed in October / November do not die because of new growth.


----------



## 06clarkd

Weather.com keeps saying snow 70% on Saturday what does our weather guru have to say poke poke


----------



## Defcon 5

I heard it might snow sometime this winter.......What does everyone think???.....

This is how I spend my time not worrying about Snow.......


----------



## TheXpress2002

06clarkd;1912764 said:


> Weather.com keeps saying snow 70% on Saturday what does our weather guru have to say poke poke


There is some potential.


----------



## terrapro

Defcon 5;1912777 said:


> I heard it might snow sometime this winter.......What does everyone think???.....
> 
> This is how I spend my time not worrying about Snow.......


Nice! Was just telling my 10yr old son that I'm not sure if we are going to have good ice this year...


----------



## redskinsfan34

terrapro;1912842 said:


> Nice! Was just telling my 10yr old son that I'm not sure if we are going to have good ice this year...


I gotta say. My shop is so clean, organized, and watertight that I'm not sure if I want any work for fear that it'll get dirty.


----------



## Lightningllc

The first time I'm ever gonna say this. 


I'M BORED.


----------



## KL3540

Defcon 5;1912777 said:


> I heard it might snow sometime this winter.......What does everyone think???.....
> 
> This is how I spend my time not worrying about Snow.......


I love to eat fish yet I know nothing on how to catch them. I've said for the past couple years that I need to get out a couple times and at least try with some guys who do. I don't know if I would find fishing really relaxing or if my mind would be racing thinking of all the things I could be doing.


----------



## newhere

KL3540;1913101 said:


> I love to eat fish yet I know nothing on how to catch them. I've said for the past couple years that I need to get out a couple times and at least try with some guys who do. I don't know if I would find fishing really relaxing or if my mind would be racing thinking of all the things I could be doing.


A man who does not know how to fish? You my friend do not know what your missing.


----------



## KL3540

newhere;1913152 said:


> A man who does not know how to fish? You my friend do not know what your missing.


Sad, I know. The best I do is bluegill out if my pond. I don't consider this fishing as I have a child's pole that I throw in a line and a fish comes out. No joke. Now what makes this even worse, a friend of mine had to show me this.

Now what's worse, not only knowing lots of people with boats that fish (obviously we're all in Michigan and I bet there is in a stones throw of everyone's house) my neighbor is constantly going (probably weekly) and I have never made it out. He always brings home his fair share depending where he goes.

Maybe this year I'll go. Best part is, he drinks beer too!!!


----------



## newhere

My goal is to get up on saginaw bay for some walleye action this winter if it freezes up. I've never been on the bay in the winter so I will chase the crowd


----------



## KL3540

newhere;1913187 said:


> My goal is to get up on saginaw bay for some walleye action this winter if it freezes up. I've never been on the bay in the winter so I will chase the crowd


I wish you luck!!! I may have to put fish on the menu this week. Just talking fish is making me hungry.


----------



## Lightningllc

Another week of no snow. What to do.


----------



## newhere

Fix and paint. Fix and paint. Fix and paint.


----------



## Luther

Saturday night is looking more and more promising for us. Thumbs Up


----------



## terrapro

TCLA;1913983 said:


> Saturday night is looking more and more promising for us. Thumbs Up


I'll still just take a salt please. 6-7 days straight worth of family staying with me and kids home from school and I'm tired and need to catch up on some things. Plus I still have a couple jobs I can do while no snow is on the ground.


----------



## Defcon 5

TCLA;1913983 said:


> Saturday night is looking more and more promising for us. Thumbs Up


Doe's this mean I have to sober up???????


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Defcon 5;1914091 said:


> Doe's this mean I have to sober up???????


Better start now.


----------



## Luther

In your case you will need to stop drinking last week in order to be sober enough for this weekend.


----------



## Snowmaine1

Ive been tuning into xpress updates for past two years, not to be a pain but I was wondering what your prediction is for the upcoming storm for Saturday in the flint area?


Thank you in advance


----------



## TheXpress2002

TCLA;1913983 said:


> Saturday night is looking more and more promising for us. Thumbs Up


Defcon 3......

...upper levels are a tad warm. Only thing that may help is it being overnight. Wet heavy cement


----------



## First Responder

TheXpress2002;1914171 said:


> Defcon 3......
> 
> ...upper levels are a tad warm. Only thing that may help is it being overnight. Wet heavy cement


Thank you for the update! Not looking forward to wet heavy cement part, but we have been chomping at the bit to plow! Although I am not sure why?????


----------



## redskinsfan34

First Responder;1914200 said:


> Thank you for the update! Not looking forward to wet heavy cement part, but we have been chomping at the bit to plow! Although I am not sure why?????


Because nothing's broken or missing and that just doesn't seem right after last year?


----------



## Defcon 5

TheXpress2002;1914171 said:


> Defcon 3......
> 
> ...upper levels are a tad warm. Only thing that may help is it being overnight. Wet heavy cement


...............


----------



## Superior L & L

5-6 days out.......probably a bust !


----------



## goinggreen

Good thing im getting new tires on the truck right now then.


----------



## terrapro

goinggreen;1914240 said:


> Good thing im getting new tires on the truck right now then.


Yep guarantee no snow now


----------



## goinggreen

terrapro;1914247 said:


> Yep guarantee no snow now


Haha yeah, im starting to get bored with nothing to do.


----------



## terrapro

goinggreen;1914250 said:


> Haha yeah, im starting to get bored with nothing to do.


Now is the time to get ahead on bids for summer and create other avenues of revenue...or just sit around and drink beer


----------



## goinggreen

terrapro;1914254 said:


> Now is the time to get ahead on bids for summer and create other avenues of revenue...or just sit around and drink beer


Starting to pass out flyers on monday. And already started on getting some commercial accounts.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

We had snow today, maybe .01 of an inch. Then it evaporated. 

But I still saw a truck loaded with salt out and about. Not sure how some people sleep at night.


----------



## terrapro

Mark Oomkes;1914262 said:


> We had snow today, maybe .01 of an inch. Then it evaporated.
> 
> But I still saw a truck loaded with salt out and about. Not sure how some people sleep at night.


My parents drove through Kent County on their way back to Ludington this morning and my Mom texted to tell me they were spraying something liquid on 96


----------



## Mark Oomkes

The county anti-ices the bridges with brine.


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes;1914262 said:


> We had snow today, maybe .01 of an inch. Then it evaporated.
> 
> But I still saw a truck loaded with salt out and about. Not sure how some people sleep at night.


I find that pills and booze help me sleep just fine....:salute:

Were they Red trucks you saw driving around phantom salting????


----------



## First Responder

redskinsfan34;1914204 said:


> Because nothing's broken or missing and that just doesn't seem right after last year?


You hit the nail on the head!


----------



## Lightningllc

After 8 weeks finally came in, Time to get salter in her and get ready for the snow saturday.


----------



## newhere

Is that a 350?


----------



## Defcon 5

Lightningllc;1914342 said:


> After 8 weeks finally came in, Time to get salter in her and get ready for the snow saturday.


Looks Good.......Nice Setup................:salute:..........


----------



## Lightningllc

newhere;1914344 said:


> Is that a 350?


Yes. Ford has a new gvwr rating on 350. So it's a no brainer to buy and you get x plan on 350 450 /550 does not offered x plan.

I built it for a Hort / landscape crew, Dump 40" sidewalls with barn doors.


----------



## newhere

I've been kicking around the idea of buying a 450 gasser. Can't find any more deals on Brickman trucks.


----------



## Lightningllc

I'm done buying used. To many headaches.


----------



## Freshwater

Lightningllc;1914342 said:


> After 8 weeks finally came in, Time to get salter in her and get ready for the snow saturday.


Very nice!! What's Ford new gvw?
Didn't you post a pic of a new truck right before last winter too? Think I remember a stainless plow on it.


----------



## TGS Inc.

Lightningllc;1914356 said:


> Yes. Ford has a new gvwr rating on 350. So it's a no brainer to buy and you get x plan on 350 450 /550 does not offered x plan.
> 
> I built it for a Hort / landscape crew, Dump 40" sidewalls with barn doors.


Nice truck!!!


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Defcon 5;1914302 said:


> I find that pills and booze help me sleep just fine....:salute:
> 
> Were they Red trucks you saw driving around phantom salting????


How did you know?


----------



## Sagehen

If anyone needs me, I'll be in Chicago to help with cleanup.

http://www.washingtontimes.com/news/2014/dec/30/authorities-building-wall-collapse-leads-to-salt-s/


----------



## Showmestaterida

whats the x plan and the gvw on the 350?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Nice truck Justin.


----------



## redskinsfan34

Mark Oomkes;1914621 said:


> Nice truck Justin.


You out checking sites? light flurries in Dexter right now.


----------



## hosejockey4506

Fenton is covered with a good dusting


----------



## hosejockey4506

Flint is dry, Fenton covered, hartland and brighton are hit and miss


----------



## MPM

Hit and miss from Clarkston down to Wixom


----------



## TheXpress2002

94 corridor a2 to Ypsilanti is covered


----------



## 06clarkd

Just got a call from a sub in Howell says he salted imagine my surprise I have literally nothing here in holly dry as a bone


----------



## EternityEnds

Downriver south of Ecorse rd. lots snow covered all the way down to at least eureka rd Haven't seen a lot salted yet.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

redskinsfan34;1914625 said:


> You out checking sites? light flurries in Dexter right now.


I was. Dusting to a 1/4", very spotty and the higher amounts were not in the "normal" lake effect areas.

I almost didn't call anyone in after everything evaporated yesterday, but then it kept snowing, so I had one truck hit 75% of my accounts with 2 loads in 3 hours. If that tells you how little snow was out there.

Hitting the rest now, sidewalks are really hit and miss. Most are blown clean.

A few contractors really missed it this morning.


----------



## RMGLawn

EternityEnds;1914678 said:


> Downriver south of Ecorse rd. lots snow covered all the way down to at least eureka rd Haven't seen a lot salted yet.


Only goes to about King.


----------



## terrapro

Everything is hit and miss even on same lot. I have seen around 6 lots salted and those were high maintenance


----------



## Freshwater

Showmestaterida;1914599 said:


> whats the x plan and the gvw on the 350?


X plan is family discount from ford. Active Ford employees get z plan, retired and family get X plan. There's almost no difference if any in the amount of the discount.


----------



## terrapro

Honestly salt is still so expensive out here I think what would have normally been a no brainer we are second guessing.


----------



## Lightningllc

What a pain salting. Literally it went 2 miles north and 2 miles south of 96 from Brighton to Farmington.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

terrapro;1914737 said:


> Honestly salt is still so expensive out here I think what would have normally been a no brainer we are second guessing.


That's why I was debating.

But, since it is LE and it continued, figured I'd better get the important ones done before 7 and catch the others shortly after.

Still, the closer to the lake, the less snow there is.


----------



## Superior L & L

Lots of sites around us were not serviced this morning that really needed it. Most were handled by out of town contractors and because it was so hit and miss they missed the boat. Funny how one guys Wife in fenton called him saying its snowing who call my buddy, who called me then I called 3-4 guys. Interesting how the "competition" helps each other out so much.................feels good


----------



## TheXpress2002

Weekend trending to bust...

(Trying to jinx the spit out of it)


----------



## Mark Oomkes

I need to file a complaint. 

All this crap about busted systems, etc and not one word about the lovely lake effect we received this morning. 

Some people are just so undependable nowadays. It really doesn't matter how much time and effort one puts into it, or sticking one's neck out. Nope, said person was wrong, twice or three times now. It doesn't even matter that that person was right 99 times out of 100 last year. Nope, just going to piss and moan.


----------



## TheXpress2002

Mark Oomkes;1914840 said:


> I need to file a complaint.
> 
> All this crap about busted systems, etc and not one word about the lovely lake effect we received this morning.
> 
> Some people are just so undependable nowadays. It really doesn't matter how much time and effort one puts into it, or sticking one's neck out. Nope, said person was wrong, twice or three times now. It doesn't even matter that that person was right 99 times out of 100 last year. Nope, just going to piss and moan.


Get on line, which is wrapped around the block.

Don't forget when you get to the front. Its dark roast coffee, french toast, bacon extra crispy. Thanks.


----------



## terrapro

TheXpress2002;1914831 said:


> Weekend trending to bust...
> 
> (Trying to jinx the spit out of it)


I'll take a serving of twin saltings please


----------



## Lightningllc

Any one located in the lansing area on here.?


----------



## RoystonLawn

Lightningllc;1914949 said:


> Any one located in the lansing area on here.?


Justin, we are located in lansing


----------



## goinggreen

Im also in lansing


----------



## TheXpress2002

As it stands now.... I feel a tad east solution is likely but the upper levels won't support snow. I think this may be more of a ice event to dryslot to wrap around snow. Areas west of Jackson and north of Flint should see all snow.

Tuesday timeframe would be our next shot with a clipper. Temps for this system would not be an issue and would be all snow.


----------



## Defcon 5

TheXpress2002;1915007 said:


> As it stands now.... I feel a tad east solution is likely but the upper levels won't support snow. I think this may be more of a ice event to dryslot to wrap around snow. Areas west of Jackson and north of Flint should see all snow.
> 
> Tuesday timeframe would be our next shot with a clipper. Temps for this system would not be an issue and would be all snow.


Dam Dry Slot......


----------



## Mark Oomkes

TheXpress2002;1914895 said:


> Get on line, which is wrapped around the block.
> 
> Don't forget when you get to the front. Its dark roast coffee, french toast, bacon extra crispy. Thanks.


It is my turn to buy................


----------



## somervillelawn

lansing area here as well


----------



## BossPlow2010

Freshwater;1914733 said:


> X plan is family discount from ford. Active Ford employees get z plan, retired and family get X plan. There's almost no difference if any in the amount of the discount.


That's not correct.
A plan is for active Ford employees.
Z plan is for retired Ford employees and is identical to A plan.
X plan is for friends and neighbors of Ford employees or retirees. Vendors, suppliers, etc get X plan.
D plan is for dealer personnel.

Happy new year.


----------



## Freshwater

BossPlow2010;1915267 said:


> That's not correct.
> A plan is for active Ford employees.
> Z plan is for retired Ford employees and is identical to A plan.
> X plan is for friends and neighbors of Ford employees or retirees. Vendors, suppliers, etc get X plan.
> D plan is for dealer personnel.
> 
> Happy new year.


Your right, forgot it was the z plan. They give the z plan to family sometimes too. I was offered it. X plan is not far off on money. I'd never heard of the dealer plan. Cheers!


----------



## Lightningllc

Happy new year snow fighters.


----------



## 06clarkd

Happy new year throwback to last year when if memory serves me correct we were getting ready for 16" of snow and record cold on the 2nd.. Glad it's not doing that this year


----------



## procut

I was just thinking that. We had like 2"-3" New Year's Eve and then it was the 5th/6th of January where we got that monster storm followed bitter cold and wind. I see most the weather outlets are sticking with snow for Sat/Sun, but have backed off there totals a little and starting to call for rain/sleet/freezing rain as well. I certainly wouldn't mind an easy Sunday push, but we shall see.


----------



## TheXpress2002

Still sticking to yesterday. Jackson to flint and northwest is snow. SE of that line is a moderate ice system to a dry slot. 

Next potential is Tuesday for a snow event.

Brutal cold sets in next week.


----------



## Lightningllc

Guess I should of went sledding this week, Oh well another winter the doo sits.


----------



## Green Glacier

SWS sent out for lansing


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Brutal cold=lake effect or copious or back breaking or Lezak or record setting or some such rubbish.


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes;1915617 said:


> Brutal cold=lake effect or copious or back breaking or Lezak or record setting or some such rubbish.


Just hope for a "Dry Slot".......:salute:


----------



## redskinsfan34

Green Glacier;1915541 said:


> SWS sent out for lansing


What is Sws?


----------



## 98Chevy2500

Mark Oomkes;1915617 said:


> Brutal cold=lake effect or copious or back breaking or Lezak or record setting or some such rubbish.


You can keep it!


----------



## Green Glacier

redskinsfan34;1915654 said:


> What is Sws?


One of those damn Special Weather Statements


----------



## terrapro

Anyone have guesses as to when gas is going to skyrocket back up?


----------



## grassmaster06

Hopefully not to soon,they are saying it might a bit cheaper still.


----------



## TheXpress2002

terrapro;1915671 said:


> Anyone have guesses as to when gas is going to skyrocket back up?


It wont...gas will be heading down to a bottom of $1.50


----------



## terrapro

grassmaster06;1915674 said:


> Hopefully not to soon,they are saying it might a bit cheaper still.


Hope not. I haven't filled anything up since the beginning of December so that was over a $1 a gal ago, actually I even think it was still $3.25ish. Just crazy seeing $1.90 I can't believe it when I drive by the stations.
Think I'll top everything off tomorrow


----------



## terrapro

TheXpress2002;1915679 said:


> It wont...gas will be heading down to a bottom of $1.50


Really ya think that low?! Thats nuts!


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Defcon 5;1915640 said:


> Just hope for a "Dry Slot".......:salute:


Nobody likes a dry slot.


----------



## TheXpress2002

Tonight the LES bands need to be watched as the winds change. Bands will break away from the bulk and trend east.


----------



## Green Glacier

TheXpress2002;1915709 said:


> Tonight the LES bands need to be watched as the winds change. Bands will break away from the bulk and trend east.


As Always Thanks for the up dates

May Everyone have a great New Year :waving:


----------



## Green Glacier

TheXpress2002;1915679 said:


> It wont...gas will be heading down to a bottom of $1.50


Time To Buy More Fuel Tank's Thumbs Up


----------



## grassmaster06

Green Glacier;1915734 said:


> Time To Buy More Fuel Tank's Thumbs Up


I was thinking the same thing


----------



## procut

How long could fuel keep? I think 90 days would be possible but not sure on how much longer.


----------



## Freshwater

Here's one. Though I think state law is 5 acres to keep fuel???
http://detroit.craigslist.org/wyn/grd/4807268796.html


----------



## Lightningllc

Are any one you guys getting calls saying since it has not snowed can we have a discount on our seasonal??

Me: My response was last winter did I ask for more money? 

Customer: He said fair enough I understand and I guess this is how seasonal work. 


Me: I understand it has been a light beginning to winter but you can not ask for a discount because of a light year, It is a insurance policy for us to take care of you and it is a risk on both sides. I lost last year but this year it balanced out.

Customer: So now I understand when you said it all balances over a 3 year contract a year ago.







I guess people remember when you spell everything out again.


----------



## Freshwater

Lightningllc;1916043 said:


> Are any one you guys getting calls saying since it has not snowed can we have a discount on our seasonal??
> 
> Me: My response was last winter did I ask for more money?
> 
> Customer: He said fair enough I understand and I guess this is how seasonal work.
> 
> Me: I understand it has been a light beginning to winter but you can not ask for a discount because of a light year, It is a insurance policy for us to take care of you and it is a risk on both sides. I lost last year but this year it balanced out.
> 
> Customer: So now I understand when you said it all balances over a 3 year contract a year ago.
> 
> I guess people remember when you spell everything out again.


3 years ago 75% of my clients called. This year none. My response would be the exact same as yours. It could still snow balls out. I did make a friendly bet with one client she bet low I bet high. I still have faith. Though I won't mind owing a snickers bar.


----------



## Snowmaine1

Things shaping up to be a bust for the flint area tomorrow?


----------



## Turf Z

Good ol freezing rain tomorrow mixed with snow mixed with rain mixed with lake effect mixed with apocalyptic conditions


----------



## Defcon 5

Winter Weather Advisory......Starts 6am Saturday......Man your battle stations....


----------



## TheXpress2002

Defcon 5;1916406 said:


> Winter Weather Advisory......Starts 6am Saturday......Man your battle stations....


Contain yourself...

. 
....I am not overly impressed. Icing is minimal for the bottom 4 counties. Maybe an issue north of m59.

Temps are around 40 by noon.

(Don't worry I am prepared to eat my words tomorrow)


----------



## 06clarkd

Thank you Ryan for your input!


----------



## terrapro

Well I'm loaded for walks at the least. I'm sure I can make a good excuse for those.


----------



## GreenAcresFert

Waiting.....


----------



## Lightningllc

It's here. .......


----------



## GreenAcresFert

Just flurries here since 6


----------



## EternityEnds

if you're not out already you missed the boat. Roads getting slick. Lots especially Livonia and north are snow covered. Already a transition to straight rain at metro.


----------



## 06clarkd

Saturday... Snows till 11.... Then rain to wash it all away? What to do.. I'm thinking nothing by the time we do anything it will be gone? Thoughts?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Despite the radar, it's only been snowing the past 45 minutes to an hour over here. Quarter inch down? 

Looks like early next week is going to be fun.


----------



## First Responder

06clarkd;1916855 said:


> Saturday... Snows till 11.... Then rain to wash it all away? What to do.. I'm thinking nothing by the time we do anything it will be gone? Thoughts?


Just salting walks/throughfares, not going to do a full application due to switching over. Since its a Saturday alot of places are closed anyway.


----------



## Lightningllc

Full run. A mess.


----------



## Freshwater

Lightningllc;1916879 said:


> Full run. A mess.


Me too. I'd err on the side of salting. It's F N slippery out. Plus nobody should be stretched on budget.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Coming down good in Lapeer, salting everything that's open.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Since the guessers have no freaking clue what is going to happen, full salt run. 

Besides, I have a lot of salt reserved that has to be used up. At minimum, I have to make room for 250 tons by Feb 1.


----------



## GMC Driver

Mark Oomkes;1916907 said:


> Besides, I have a lot of salt reserved that has to be used up. At minimum, I have to make room for 250 tons by Feb 1.


If you need to, I've got a little extra room here. You`re more than welcome to store it for as long as you need.

Dry slotting here - maybe Ryan can explain how this always seems to happen on these types of storms. Storms laden with moisture (Texas lows), moderate temps (around freezing) get out over Lake Erie and seem to vanish. Being on the lee side of the lake I`m not complaing - just observing.


----------



## 06clarkd

Lost my earthway push sprayer off the back of the truck this morning between holly and Milford on Milford road great start to the day only used it once $500 down the drain


----------



## terrapro

Uggh flippin ice storm here...done two salt runs already and it just keeps slushing up...been out squeegeeing lots and apping again, hate these kind of storms they remind me of those 3 day long storms that we only get 2inches from but salt wont hold


----------



## irlandscaper

Gave up after first salting. Salts not really doing anything, rain works better


----------



## magnatrac

It's real icy here in ortonville as well . My gravel road is a thick layer of glaze ice and my pavers I shoveled earlier have at least 1/4" of ice on them. So much for the temps warming up today !


----------



## Turf Z

timing of snow tomorrow for the west side does not look good. i hate day pushes


----------



## Lightningllc

Ground temps are supporting ice. A lot of ice out there


----------



## magnatrac

Lightningllc;1917640 said:


> Ground temps are supporting ice. A lot of ice out there


I know what you mean. On my way home from a second round of salt I had to help a bunch of cars get up a slight grade . The back roads are terrible compared to pavement. I used a couple hundred pounds of salt helping to get people moving again. I need to get some treated sand like I had last year. I hate wasting salt on gravel roads.


----------



## terrapro

Lightningllc;1917640 said:


> Ground temps are supporting ice. A lot of ice out there


So glad its not a weekday. I don't know what else to do but scrape and salt. Ice floating on top of salt brine...it was crazy out there today :/


----------



## 06clarkd

Anyone know if salt is available in the morning, Angelo's is open at noon in Farmington only wixom not open till midnight


----------



## Lightningllc

06clarkd;1917849 said:


> Anyone know if salt is available in the morning, Angelo's is open at noon in Farmington only wixom not open till midnight


Great deal in Brighton. Clippers in Livonia.


----------



## grassmaster06

Anyone have eyes on 96 and newburgh area


----------



## Metro Lawn

Raining again in St Clair Shores. 36 real feel 39 No ice to be found.


----------



## Lightningllc

31 in Brighton and icy.


----------



## Green Glacier

Chelsea icy
Saline icy
Ann arbor spotty


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Full salt run in GR. 

Freezing fog\drizzle with a few flakes mixed in. 

Snow looks like it's lifting north?


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Snowed pretty good in Lapeer about 7:30, got about 1/2 to 3/4 of an inch.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

It had almost stopped here, now it's the big, fluffy flakes that add up in a hurry.


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes;1918076 said:


> It had almost stopped here, now it's the big, fluffy flakes that add up in a hurry.


Doe's Salt have Phosphates in it??????.............


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Snowing hard again.


----------



## redskinsfan34

Half inch down in Dexter. Very light now and radar looks like it'll be out of here soon. Coming your way guys.


----------



## 06clarkd

Snowing hard in novi everything's covered over


----------



## stanky

*HHappy new year*

Hey Guy's how's everyone doing this year? I pray for a prosperous and safe,healthy year ,for everyone ! This is the first time i've been on the site all year, What's this storm look like, I know by me in lyon twp. it snowing fairly hard and the roads are icier than **** ! I haven't seen anything from Express yet ? well Hope to see ya all soon ! For a breakfast or lunch or something ! I'M BUYING THIS TIME !!!! Lov ya guy's and be safe out there !!!


----------



## stanky

*Hello*



defcon 5;1918080 said:


> doe's salt have phosphates in it??????.............


how have ya been my friend ???


----------



## redskinsfan34

Welcome back on stanky. Hopefully all is well.


----------



## stanky

*L. George's coney*



Defcon 5;1918080 said:


> Doe's Salt have Phosphates in it??????.............





TheXpress2002;1916446 said:


> Contain yourself...
> 
> .
> ....I am not overly impressed. Icing is minimal for the bottom 4 counties. Maybe an issue north of m59.
> 
> Temps are around 40 by noon.
> 
> (Don't worry I am prepared to eat my words tomorrow)


Hey when we had lunch there last year ! i forgot to tell you you have a secret admirer !Thumbs Up , the person keeps begging me to bring you guy's back up there !


----------



## KL3540

So glad I decided to scrape earlier today. All the watery slush would of been froze solid now. Temps took a nice dive this afternoon, that's for sure.


----------



## stanky

redskinsfan34;1918453 said:


> Welcome back on stanky. Hopefully all is well.


Well thank you redskinfan34 !


----------



## MPM

[/URL][/IMG]



got the prototype bracket made today to change to angle of the spinner on my salt dogg


----------



## Hdsnowpusher

Hows it looking out there fellas


----------



## madskier1986

It is to early to salt?


----------



## First Responder

madskier1986;1918581 said:


> It is to early to salt?


We r out salting as we speak!


----------



## A&LSiteService

We're out too


----------



## delong17

MPM;1918536 said:


> [/URL][/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> got the prototype bracket made today to change to angle of the spinner on my salt dogg


What is different on your bracket? I have the same salter. Is this to throw the salt further.


----------



## bln

Anybody worried about a re-freeze?


----------



## MPM

delong17;1918603 said:


> What is different on your bracket? I have the same salter. Is this to throw the salt further.


on the factory bracket my spinner was angled down even when the truck wasn't loaded and my truck sits high in the rear. It was really pointed down when loaded with 2 tons of salt making it not very efficient. I made this bracket to angle the spinner 7 degrees up from factory and instead of holes I slotted the chute mounts so I could better center the chute to the auger opening. I used it real quick after I made it today and it seemed to make a big difference, before it only spread to the drivers side and rear and it seems to spread more evenly to the passenger side as well. I will know for sure in the am the difference it makes on my round of salting. I made this one out of mild steel instead of stainless just to get the angles right. Once I prove it out I will make a few at the shop and have them available.


----------



## Freshwater

bln;1918618 said:


> Anybody worried about a re-freeze?


Yes. And more snow. Im getting some sleep first.


----------



## Lightningllc

Brad. Crunch. N. MUNCH. no worries


----------



## RMGLawn

Lake effect is recovering treated lots in some areas downriver


----------



## Mark Oomkes

RMGLawn;1918872 said:


> Lake effect is recovering treated lots in some areas downriver


I love lake effect.


----------



## Frosty12

Just got a quick burst from that LES band along and north of M-59 in Highland, White Lake, Waterford area. About a half inch the last hour + snow from throughout the day = up to around 1.7 of fluffy stuff in Highland/White Lake area.


----------



## RMGLawn

Mark Oomkes;1918874 said:


> I love lake effect.


Lake effect can suck it.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

RMGLawn;1918893 said:


> Lake effect can suck it.


Lol

Sidewalk crews suck. Or lack of them.

Broken tie rod ends suck. Fortunately I was in a parking lot.


----------



## grassmaster06

Salt is struggling this morning, lots of ice , and the liquid apps suck , get covered over way to easy


----------



## RMGLawn

You can tell the cities and counties didn't use any salt last month by how much they put down today and last night


----------



## delong17

last night was terrible. out salting i had to pull an 18 wheeler USPS Semi up a hill at longlake and telegraph because of the ice. She was spinning all tires. And people were just smashing into each other. 

What are you guys predicting to happen in the next 48 hours? I have had 7 new calls for snow removal in the last 24 hours from all the cold weather and weather men saying there's 2-4 inches coming.... Where are they seeing this snowfall?


----------



## MikeLawnSnowLLC

I've heard 1-3 tonight and 2-4 Thursday


----------



## ROLC

delong17;1919004 said:


> last night was terrible. out salting i had to pull an 18 wheeler USPS Semi up a hill at longlake and telegraph because of the ice. She was spinning all tires. And people were just smashing into each other.
> 
> What are you guys predicting to happen in the next 48 hours? I have had 7 new calls for snow removal in the last 24 hours from all the cold weather and weather men saying there's 2-4 inches coming.... Where are they seeing this snowfall?


I've had the same reaction from people. Funny how the minute the weather turns they never fail freak out 

It looks like they're "tracking" a system for Thursday AND Monday as well...
It looks like we may be able to plow finally with tonight's storm, who knows.


----------



## lawns4life

It looks like tonight's storm is tracking south. Ohio will be getting the most snow, I think we'll be lucky to get more than 1". Higher amounts towards the border, lower to the north.


----------



## GimmeSnow!!

I got a call from a customer in Oakland township today, anyone in the area looking to pick up another driveway?


----------



## Strictly Snow

GimmeSnow!!;1919216 said:


> I got a call from a customer in Oakland township today, anyone in the area looking to pick up another driveway?


I have one at Mann Rd and Rochester Rd. Is it near there?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

grassmaster06;1918939 said:


> Salt is struggling this morning, lots of ice , and the liquid apps suck , get covered over way to easy


This weather was a waste of time, material and customers' money if you tried liquids.

There's a time and place for them. Today was neither. Tomorrow isn't looking good either. Maybe Friday.


----------



## RMGLawn

Mark Oomkes;1919301 said:


> This weather was a waste of time, material and customers' money if you tried liquids.
> 
> There's a time and place for them. Today was neither. Tomorrow isn't looking good either. Maybe Friday.


Curious if a prewet system on a Salter would be productive. Not looking to decrease salt usage, but to react quicker in these temps.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

RMGLawn;1919304 said:


> Curious if a prewet system on a Salter would be productive. Not looking to decrease salt usage, but to react quicker in these temps.


I don't know, I treat my bulk salt. That way it doesn't freeze (as much) in the spreader itself.

If you use the right product, you can get a quicker reaction time AND use less salt.


----------



## Do It All Do It Right

Anyone interested in doing a residential below plow trigger salting in novi?


----------



## GimmeSnow!!

Strictly Snow;1919229 said:


> I have one at Mann Rd and Rochester Rd. Is it near there?


Not exactly sure. She said oakland township and I told her we couldnt. She asked if we recommend anyone so I came on here.


----------



## redskinsfan34

Ryan any thoughts for tonight?


----------



## terrapro

redskinsfan34;1919489 said:


> Ryan any thoughts for tonight?


He said 1" maybe earlier...fast moving clipper


----------



## Freshwater

terrapro;1919618 said:


> He said 1" maybe earlier...fast moving clipper


Thanks Cole. I missed that too. Looks like all this weather coming in the next few days, is moisture starved. COLD AS F%€# though.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Freshwater;1919632 said:


> Thanks Cole. I missed that too. Looks like all this weather coming in the next few days, is moisture starved. COLD AS F%€# though.


Got a big ass lake that will provide moisture.


----------



## Lightningllc

Noticing the forecast changes everyday. This winter sucks and can't wait for spring.


----------



## redskinsfan34

Thanks Cole. I missed that.
Thanks for looking out.


----------



## redskinsfan34

terrapro;1919618 said:


> He said 1" maybe earlier...fast moving clipper[/QUOTE
> 
> hey Cole. Did Ryan say that or were you looking at lawns4life's post?


----------



## terrapro

redskinsfan34;1919697 said:


> terrapro;1919618 said:
> 
> 
> 
> He said 1" maybe earlier...fast moving clipper[/QUOTE
> 
> hey Cole. Did Ryan say that or were you looking at lawns4life's post?
> 
> 
> 
> Ryan said it somewhere I saw, 1"< south of 96
Click to expand...


----------



## 06clarkd

Lightningllc;1919688 said:


> Noticing the forecast changes everyday. This winter sucks and can't wait for spring.


Very well said sir! I think last winter took all the "fun" out of it, I hate it now more than ever


----------



## Freshwater

Mark Oomkes;1919684 said:


> Got a big ass lake that will provide moisture.


True Dat!!!


----------



## redskinsfan34

terrapro;1919718 said:


> redskinsfan34;1919697 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ryan said it somewhere I saw, 1"< south of 96
> 
> 
> 
> Good enough. Thanks Cole.
Click to expand...


----------



## 06clarkd

Still snowing moderately in holly just a good dusting on the ground since yesterday


----------



## Freshwater

Anybody seeing more than an inch?


----------



## Plow Dude

Freshwater;1920132 said:


> Anybody seeing more than an inch?


I have been in Livonia, Plymouth, and Romulus and have not seen anything even close to 2".


----------



## Freshwater

Plow Dude;1920151 said:


> I have been in Livonia, Plymouth, and Romulus and have not seen anything even close to 2".


I've been at an inch from Livonia to wayne.


----------



## redskinsfan34

We got just under and inch in Dexter and Chelsea. That combined with the inch from yesterday and I dropped the blade today. Not everywhere. Just the very picky resi's and commercials.


----------



## Defcon 5

Lightningllc;1919688 said:


> Noticing the forecast changes everyday. This winter sucks and can't wait for spring.


Didn't you just say the other day that you are Bored.......


----------



## Lightningllc

Defcon 5;1920439 said:


> Didn't you just say the other day that you are Bored.......


Now I'm tired and grumpy. I can't win.:realmad::angry:


----------



## redskinsfan34

Anyone know where Ryan has been?hopefully everything is good.


----------



## Greenstar lawn

Anyone around the Berkley area or anywhere in Macomb that has a straight blade western ultramount that wouldn't mind me plugging ur controller into mine to see if it's my controller that's bad?


----------



## Freshwater

redskinsfan34;1920598 said:


> Anyone know where Ryan has been?hopefully everything is good.


Been thinking the same thing. He's as busy as anybody.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

redskinsfan34;1920598 said:


> Anyone know where Ryan has been?hopefully everything is good.


He's been busy creating swimming pools.


----------



## redskinsfan34

Mark Oomkes;1920672 said:


> He's been busy creating swimming pools.


How are you holding up over on the West side?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Not as bad as last year, yet.


----------



## 06clarkd

Think we'll have to go out to salt in the am again? Got a few snow showers in the area nothing major


----------



## redskinsfan34

I hope not. I'd like to sleep some.


----------



## 06clarkd

redskinsfan34;1920767 said:


> I hope not. I'd like to sleep some.


I second that


----------



## Frosty12

Fresh 1/2" to 3/4" or so in Highland/White Lake area. That LES squall dropped some pretty quick the last hour.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Here we go again. 

I love lake effect. 

Kinda............


----------



## 06clarkd

Anybody out salting? It's 4 degrees with crazy wind chill not sure salt or calcium will work


----------



## Superior L & L

06clarkd;1921034 said:


> Anybody out salting? It's 4 degrees with crazy wind chill not sure salt or calcium will work


Doing from of stores and walks just to make an appearance


----------



## magnatrac

Full salt run here. It is working just a bit slow to start.


----------



## redskinsfan34

06clarkd;1921034 said:


> Anybody out salting? It's 4 degrees with crazy wind chill not sure salt or calcium will work


Sidewalks only.


----------



## A&LSiteService

We did a full run this morning.... It's cold


----------



## RMGLawn

Full run in Downriver. Salt actually was working. As mentioned, slow to start but it is working. There were a couple spots in Trenton where I had seen guys plowing.


----------



## irlandscaper

Have a couple trucks for sale, http://detroit.craigslist.org/mcb/cto/4835207773.html and http://detroit.craigslist.org/mcb/cto/4835213445.html


----------



## cuttingedge13

06clarkd;1921034 said:


> Anybody out salting? It's 4 degrees with crazy wind chill not sure salt or calcium will work


Well yeah. It will warm up next week and start melting real good.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Full plow and salt run. Again.............


----------



## RMGLawn

Mark Oomkes;1921132 said:


> Full plow and salt run. Again.............


Having fun yet??


----------



## Mark Oomkes

RMGLawn;1921134 said:


> Having fun yet??


Sure, who needs sleep or no stress in their lives.

In fact, who needs money? It's much better to spend it on repairs and training employees that quit after 1 or 2 times out and leave you hanging.

And salt companies.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

We did another plow (as needed) to scrape up all the loose stuff and a full salt run. With the sun out the salt will work good. 

We must be doing something right we saw the manager from the local Walmart and his contractor (competitor) at the Meijer store that we maintain and he was yelling and pointing.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

8 days/nights in a row.


----------



## RMGLawn

Mark Oomkes;1921196 said:


> 8 days/nights in a row.


How are your seasonals priced on that side of the state? Probably double our average at least. 14p/32s. Do clients require the same wet and black look after every storm with the amount of snow received??


----------



## KL3540

irlandscaper;1921115 said:


> Have a couple trucks for sale, http://detroit.craigslist.org/mcb/cto/4835207773.html and http://detroit.craigslist.org/mcb/cto/4835213445.html


That 450 looks sexy!!! Is it 4wd?


----------



## Plow Dude

RMGLawn;1921198 said:


> How are your seasonals priced on that side of the state? Probably double our average at least. 14p/32s. Do clients require the same wet and black look after every storm with the amount of snow received??


I always wondered that too because up north you never see businesses with the wet and black look. Even when I went to Utah and it snowed every day it seemed like places were plowed, but not salted to death


----------



## irlandscaper

F450 is 2wd, empty she pushes like a beast.


----------



## KL3540

Ok thanks. Sweet truck!!!


----------



## gunsworth

Mark Oomkes;1921196 said:


> 8 days/nights in a row.


I can hear the waaambulance all the way across the state!


----------



## MPM

Do It All Do It Right;1919349 said:


> Anyone interested in doing a residential below plow trigger salting in novi?


Sent you a pm reguarding this. If its not already covered let me know and we can go over the details, thanks!


----------



## Mark Oomkes

gunsworth;1921444 said:


> I can hear the waaambulance all the way across the state!


Lol, just tired is all.


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes;1921548 said:


> Lol, just tired is all.


Then go to bed..........


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Defcon 5;1921554 said:


> Then go to bed..........


I did, almost 6 hours straight, it was awesome.


----------



## TKO1

Missing our "Star weather forecaster"


----------



## goinggreen

if anyone is looking or knows someone looking for a walkbehind for the spring I have one of mine i need to sell. 
http://www.lawnsite.com/showthread.php?t=434865


----------



## Defcon 5

Its cold out.......What time doe's the Code Red Start??????


----------



## 06clarkd

TKO1;1921870 said:


> Missing our "Star weather forecaster"


I was thinking the same thing where is Ryan, has vent heard from him in awhile hope everything is ok?


----------



## terrapro

Defcon 5;1922474 said:


> Its cold out.......What time doe's the Code Red Start??????


Yeah it's cold out...depending what you look at it's 0-1deg out. I thought it was suppose to warm up a little bit out there today. I'm just happy the low for tonight is warmer then it is right now


----------



## MPM

Flakes are flyin in Waterford


----------



## madskier1986

Snow at 16 and woodward. 4.1 Inches is what channel 4 said at noon for Pontiac.


----------



## Lightningllc

My anxiety is starting, He comes the first push. Xanax where are you.


----------



## 06clarkd

Lightningllc;1922779 said:


> My anxiety is starting, He comes the first push. Xanax where are you.


I hear ya man does your wife think your crazy like mine does?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Defcon 5;1922474 said:


> Its *cold* out.......What time doe's the Code Red Start??????


I believe the term you're looking for is brisk.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

06clarkd;1922813 said:


> I hear ya man does your wife think your crazy like mine does?


Mine doesn't think it, she knows it.


----------



## terrapro

Mark Oomkes;1922827 said:


> I believe the term you're looking for is brisk.


Yeah it's a little more then brisk at the moment! 5degrees and horizontal winds...no thanks


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes;1922827 said:


> I believe the term you're looking for is brisk.


The term im using is .....Nut Shrinking..........


----------



## Frosty12

I'm watching the snow fall thru the window like a little kid, haha. C'mon 4", need to hit all my triggers.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

terrapro;1922834 said:


> Yeah it's a little more then brisk at the moment! 5degrees and horizontal winds...no thanks


Hey, our temps have tripled in the last few hours. From 1* to 3*!

Wind chill has not changed, it's been -18* to -19* all day.


----------



## Lightningllc

Does anyone service davisburg, I have a good customer that moved there and needs his driveway done.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

About an inch down here in GR. FWIW


----------



## Frosty12

My route takes me near Davisburg, Waterford, Clarkston. What's the address or general area?


----------



## newhere

Am I the only one who just doesn't want to plow at all this year? 
I just hate the snow and cold. Much rather be throwing down warm rich smelling mulch on a spring day.


----------



## redskinsfan34

Has anyone heard from Ryan?


----------



## RMGLawn

redskinsfan34;1922902 said:


> Has anyone heard from Ryan?


He is ok. Just busy


----------



## stanky

Has anyone heard from Jim @ TCLA ?


----------



## Defcon 5

stanky;1922911 said:


> Has anyone heard from Jim @ TCLA ?


Talk to him earlier.........How are you doing Mark.......:salute:


----------



## Defcon 5

He is probably taking a little cat nap before the games begin.....


----------



## Lightningllc

Frosty12;1922870 said:


> My route takes me near Davisburg, Waterford, Clarkston. What's the address or general area?


I pm'd you. Please call him


----------



## FIREMEDIC2572

newhere;1922874 said:


> Am I the only one who just doesn't want to plow at all this year?
> I just hate the snow and cold. Much rather be throwing down warm rich smelling mulch on a spring day.


Ahh yes... The sweet smell of hardwood.. When bedrock was grinding in their Ortonville yard I could smell it from my house.. Loved smelling it when they would start in march after winter.


----------



## newhere

FIREMEDIC2572;1922972 said:


> Ahh yes... The sweet smell of hardwood.. When bedrock was grinding in their Ortonville yard I could smell it from my house.. Loved smelling it when they would start in march after winter.


He will be going soon again. He bought 4 new morbark tubs this year. Wanted to get them before the Tier4 went into effect.


----------



## stanky

Defcon 5;1922914 said:


> Talk to him earlier.........How are you doing Mark.......I'M DOING PRETTY GOOD ! HOW ABOUT YOU ?


----------



## terrapro

stanky;1922911 said:


> Has anyone heard from Jim @ TCLA ?


Yeah yesterday. He was complaining about a certain opposite side of the state. 
And then he asked me to go plow some stuff.
He sounds in good spirits lol


----------



## grassmaster06

This is some real light powder ,should be a breeze lol.salt should really burn this up after a scraping


----------



## newhere

Seems to have really fallen apart the last 30 min. Not sure if that second batch will get us or not. Have some decent drifting in areas but the driveways are blown bare.


----------



## 24v6spd

Anyone in Clinton Twp? How much snow has fallen ?


----------



## Frosty12

Looks like around 2.5" in Highland/White Lake area. Hard to measure, it's blowing around so much. Nice powder, easy push.


----------



## KL3540

24v6spd;1923204 said:


> Anyone in Clinton Twp? How much snow has fallen ?


A few inches


----------



## KL3540

Just thinking how I love my truck (2009 GMC 2500HD ) Duramax . I am driving 70 down the freeway and on my instrument cluster it reads "reduced engine power" and it slows down to 35mph!!!! Not happy! I threw it on a friends scanner P0229 and P2999. 

I put a new air filter on(old one was embarrassing). Hopefully this works!!!


----------



## Greenstar lawn

KL3540;1923256 said:


> Just thinking how I love my truck (2009 GMC 2500HD ) Duramax . I am driving 70 down the freeway and on my instrument cluster it reads "reduced engine power" and it slows down to 35mph!!!! Not happy! I threw it on a friends scanner P0229 and P2999.
> 
> I put a new air filter on(old one was embarrassing). Hopefully this works!!!


Maybe clean out ur throttle body?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Easy push, ha.8-9" here. Blowing good too.


----------



## bln

Anybody have an boss plow controller laying around? 2489825263. Tia.


----------



## KL3540

Greenstar lawn;1923257 said:


> Maybe clean out ur throttle body?


Knock on wood. New filter and sprayed the sencor with mass air flow cleaner. Cleared the code and she's running good. Hopefully it's fixed


----------



## 24v6spd

Anyone know if there's anyone who works on Western plows open now?


----------



## cuttingedge13

bln;1923266 said:


> Anybody have an boss plow controller laying around? 2489825263. Tia.


I've got one for a straight blade. 734 216 6201. I'm at Wixom Rd and P.Trail


----------



## lawns4life

bln;1923266 said:


> Anybody have an boss plow controller laying around? 2489825263. Tia.


I have one in Troy for a straight blade


----------



## bln

Anybody available to give me an hour in commerce?


----------



## stanky

*Controller I have one fora v-plow somewhere around here !*



Defcon 5;1922914 said:


> Talk to him earlier.........How are you doing Mark.......:salute:





bln;1923266 said:


> Anybody have an boss plow controller laying around? I'll have to look !


----------



## bln

stanky;1923367 said:


> bln;1923266 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anybody have an boss plow controller laying around?  I'll have to look !
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, ended up being the switch and mcguivered it. (Jump wire.) thank you though.
Click to expand...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

I hear you guys love lake effect too?


----------



## 06clarkd

Mark Oomkes;1923713 said:


> I hear you guys love lake effect too?


It's very frustrating I can't even imagine how you must feel out there


----------



## Turf Z

Mark Oomkes;1923713 said:


> I hear you guys love lake effect too?


Just be glad you didn't get the 12-16" with 3-4' drifts the lakeshore got. Last night was brutal.


----------



## bdryer

Ok, call me weird, but it felt good to be out and about last night/this morning. Cabin fever was setting in real bad. Although I'm enjoying the warm fire in my 'cabin' this evening! Hope everyone had a safe, uneventful night last night....well, except for you bln.


----------



## Lightningllc

Well alrighty then. Need a few days for repairs but got it done in less than 10 hrs not bad. Thank god we got rid of residentials.


----------



## kg26

Good evening all, I have a gentlemen at Drake and Farmington Rd who needs a plow, if anyone can assist him He and I would appropriate it. I would do it but it is not in my route so I figured I help my brothern (you guys) and him out if any one serves that area lets network, lets make some money!


----------



## Superior L & L

Salt run 7 out of the last 8 nights will commence in 5 hours. Makes up for december


----------



## grassmaster06

Lightningllc;1923861 said:


> Well alrighty then. Need a few days for repairs but got it done in less than 10 hrs not bad. Thank god we got rid of residentials.


I'm so happy we aren't doing residential this year either , I don't miss the old lady calling 10 times asking to make sure we're gonna show, I sold that route and my life is much less stressful.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Turf Z;1923809 said:


> Just be glad you didn't get the 12-16" with 3-4' drifts the lakeshore got. Last night was brutal.


Fun times for all.

That wind was impressive, and brisk.

Once you hit over 6 or 7, who cares how much? Seriously, hope you made it through the night OK.



Superior L & L;1923885 said:


> Salt run 7 out of the last 8 nights will commence in 5 hours. Makes up for december


10 out of 10 you mean?


----------



## Lightningllc

Wow everything's covered again. This is awesome.


----------



## Superior L & L

Lightningllc;1924073 said:


> Wow everything's covered again. This is awesome.


I'm starting to feel a salt shortage coming on


----------



## Lightningllc

I thought there was one already.


----------



## 06clarkd

Anyone got any advise for using chloride after last year I switched to calcium and it works good for cleaning up after plowing and seems to help peel up hardpack but has no staying power a little dusting and it's all covered. Anything I can add to it? Make it stronger? Thanks in advance


----------



## hogggman

Can anyone point me to the cheapest place to get boss cutting edges? The formed ones for a 9.2 are over $200 a side


----------



## Superior L & L

06clarkd;1924101 said:


> Anyone got any advise for using chloride after last year I switched to calcium and it works good for cleaning up after plowing and seems to help peel up hardpack but has no staying power a little dusting and it's all covered. Anything I can add to it? Make it stronger? Thanks in advance


That's the major disadvantage of liquid for me. If you have to go back and re apply due to snow squalls then the savings are getting eaten up by double labor costs


----------



## terrapro

06clarkd;1924101 said:


> Anyone got any advise for using chloride after last year I switched to calcium and it works good for cleaning up after plowing and seems to help peel up hardpack but has no staying power a little dusting and it's all covered. Anything I can add to it? Make it stronger? Thanks in advance


Nope. Rock salt is about it, like was said that is the major disadvantage no holding ability.


----------



## 06clarkd

Thanks for the input, do you guys still use it? And just have both methods available? It's not really logistically feasible to use rock salt anymore in my case, I did last year but I only used 2.5 tons per storm, I would use 7 tons this year and be back and forth to Angelo's 4 times. Now it takes 2 fill ups of calcium that I can get at my house


----------



## gunsworth

hogggman;1924132 said:


> Can anyone point me to the cheapest place to get boss cutting edges? The formed ones for a 9.2 are over $200 a side


Welcome to owning a boss v. Any cheaper and they won't be oem and will wear out 3x as fast


----------



## redskinsfan34

Anyone looking at the radar right now?


----------



## MPM

redskinsfan34;1924668 said:


> Anyone looking at the radar right now?


I seen "the blob" on radar on my phone, jumped on the laptop and went on weather channels radar and it looks to fall apart around 11pm (if that radar is correct), starts to fall apart near Kalamazoo around 730


----------



## redskinsfan34

No mebteod it on any weather site


----------



## redskinsfan34

I hope I don't need to sober up.


----------



## terrapro

06clarkd;1924446 said:


> Thanks for the input, do you guys still use it? And just have both methods available? It's not really logistically feasible to use rock salt anymore in my case, I did last year but I only used 2.5 tons per storm, I would use 7 tons this year and be back and forth to Angelo's 4 times. Now it takes 2 fill ups of calcium that I can get at my house


Yeah lots of us still use liquid. As we say its just another tool in the toolbox. Best option is definitely both bulk and liquid but both can be used exclusively just bulk is expensive and liquid just is not as good as bulk period but is cheaper all around.


----------



## grassmaster06

No flakes here in Wyandotte,did it actually snow somewhere around this area


----------



## 06clarkd

What happened to the less than an inch tonight now it's 1-3?


----------



## gunsworth

06clarkd;1925035 said:


> What happened to the less than an inch tonight now it's 1-3?


Been 1-3 since Friday everywhere I've seen. Gonna be a weird system


----------



## Freshwater

So I have about 10 5 gallon buckets of wet salt that are now blocks of ice. I was gonna hand throw them in Dec when the temps were warmer, we'll we had nothing. Thinking I'm stuck waiting to throw them in march when it's warmer again. Anyone have any ideas?


----------



## Freshwater

I really hope everything is OK with Express. Ryan if you need anything just ask. Thanks for all you do.


----------



## bln

Freshwater;1925069 said:


> So I have about 10 5 gallon buckets of wet salt that are now blocks of ice. I was gonna hand throw them in Dec when the temps were warmer, we'll we had nothing. Thinking I'm stuck waiting to throw them in march when it's warmer again. Anyone have any ideas?


Take them inside. They will thaw out.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Freshwater;1925070 said:


> I really hope everything is OK with Express. Ryan if you need anything just ask. Thanks for all you do.


He's just fine.

And he loves lake effect.

Apparently Defcon does as well.


----------



## Lightningllc

I hear that mark has turned a corner and loves copious amounts of snow.


----------



## First Responder

Freshwater;1925069 said:


> So I have about 10 5 gallon buckets of wet salt that are now blocks of ice. I was gonna hand throw them in Dec when the temps were warmer, we'll we had nothing. Thinking I'm stuck waiting to throw them in march when it's warmer again. Anyone have any ideas?


Windshield washer fluid works good too in a pinch!


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Lightningllc;1925250 said:


> I hear that mark has turned a corner and loves copious amounts of snow.


That was delirium yesterday.

Ask me now.


----------



## Lightningllc

Mark tell us how much you love snow.


----------



## TheXpress2002

Everything's fine. Just not interested in posting with the banter. If there are intelligent conversations on why or why not that its going to snow, I am more that willing to discuss. For those that get a hard on by calling me out everytime I bust I have no wish to engage. I don't ask for accolades nor do I don't ask for the s*** that comes with it.

If you don't like it simply click ignore.

1-3 tonight into tomorrow morning.

Quick push and lay the salt heavy. Temps near 32 tomorrow dropping throughout the day. Sun will break through to help things along.

Quiet for the next 10 days atleast.


----------



## redskinsfan34

TheXpress2002;1925399 said:


> Everything's fine. Just not interested in posting with the banter. If there are intelligent conversations on why or why not that its going to snow, I am more that willing to discuss. For those that get a hard on by calling me out everytime I bust I have no wish to engage. I don't ask for accolades nor do I don't ask for the s*** that comes with it.
> 
> If you don't like it simply click ignore.
> 
> 1-3 tonight into tomorrow morning.
> 
> Quick push and lay the salt heavy. Temps near 32 tomorrow dropping throughout the day. Sun will break through to help things along.
> 
> Quiet for the next 10 days atleast.


Thanks for posting Ryan. Can't you just hit ignore for the guys giving you a hard time?


----------



## First Responder

I just don't understand why it's so hard to follow "if you don't have anything nice to say, don't say anything at all". It amazes me we are all adults on here, but yet some act like children. We all have the same interst in this site, to help each other,pick each other brains, and be an outlet for good & bad times. We all know this business is very difficult for us and our families and this site is a great outlet to vent & know your not the only one that breaks sh*t in the middle of a storm!


----------



## TheXpress2002

redskinsfan34;1925403 said:


> Thanks for posting Ryan. Can't you just hit ignore for the guys giving you a hard time?


Takes away from everyone else's experience on here.


----------



## somervillelawn

TheXpress2002;1925399 said:


> Everything's fine. Just not interested in posting with the banter. If there are intelligent conversations on why or why not that its going to snow, I am more that willing to discuss. For those that get a hard on by calling me out everytime I bust I have no wish to engage. I don't ask for accolades nor do I don't ask for the s*** that comes with it.
> 
> If you don't like it simply click ignore.
> 
> 1-3 tonight into tomorrow morning.
> 
> Quick push and lay the salt heavy. Temps near 32 tomorrow dropping throughout the day. Sun will break through to help things along.
> 
> Quiet for the next 10 days atleast.


Thanks for the update Ryan, most of us really appreciate the info.


----------



## Freshwater

First Responder;1925411 said:


> I just don't understand why it's so hard to follow "if you don't have anything nice to say, don't say anything at all". It amazes me we are all adults on here, but yet some act like children. We all have the same interst in this site, to help each other,pick each other brains, and be an outlet for good & bad times. We all know this business is very difficult for us and our families and this site is a great outlet to vent & know your not the only one that breaks sh*t in the middle of a storm!


Well said. I'm a better plower, boss, business owner, because of all the great people here. The snow/winter part of my business has advanced at light speed compared to my water features. All because of this site, thank you all.


----------



## Frosty12

Every time I hear people b*tch about forecasters getting it wrong, I just think about how people from a hundred years ago would laugh at how spoiled we've become. In the grand scheme of things, it's pretty incredible to think how far meteorology has come as a science. These guys can look at all this data, and from it, predict the weather- days in advance and usually with relative accuracy. That's f*cking impressive in my book.


----------



## MikeLawnSnowLLC

Quiet for the next 10 days? That's the most disappointing news I've heard in a while!


----------



## Lightningllc

No one will ever get weather 100% correct, It's all guess's just like life.

If people do not wish to take it all in on weather guess's well guess your just s**t outta luck, Grow up and move on.

Thank You Ryan!! Your weather forecast's are greatly appreciated.


----------



## GreenAcresFert

MikeLawnSnowLLC;1925447 said:


> Quiet for the next 10 days? That's the most disappointing news I've heard in a while!


NOT.... 10 days is a bit much, but need to catch up on things.


----------



## Superior L & L

There sure are some idiots and little b*tches on here. But most are a good crowd. Ryan really does have some skilz, it's amazing when he can call out a storm 7+ days out with a watch out for this time frame. I'm also thinking your way way more right on than any other professional or hobby forecaster. Thanks for all you do


----------



## Superior L & L

Having already 8 salts and 2 plows for January before tonight I'm good with a week or so off


----------



## Bigrd1

I don't know about everyone else but I'm extremely grateful for XPRESS and the forecasts he gives us. Especially last year when he took the time out of his schedule to give us a list of the sites that he uses and what each one was for.
Here's to you sir


----------



## redskinsfan34

MikeLawnSnowLLC;1925447 said:


> Quiet for the next 10 days? That's the most disappointing news I've heard in a while!


Speak for yourself!


----------



## Freshwater

Ryan do you see mixing issues tonight?


----------



## TKO1

I truly appreciate the Express express. Full steam ahead ryan, and thank you.


----------



## Freshwater

MikeLawnSnowLLC;1925447 said:


> Quiet for the next 10 days? That's the most disappointing news I've heard in a while!


After Dec I think a lot of guys would feel this way. Especially guys who don't salt a lot.


----------



## terrapro

Superior L & L;1925471 said:


> Having already 8 salts and 2 plows for January before tonight I'm good with a week or so off


Yep 9 salts and 2 full plow routes, thats enough attention to the seasonals for a a little while.


----------



## Freshwater

Superior L & L;1925468 said:


> There sure are some idiots and little b*tches on here. But most are a good crowd. Ryan really does have some skilz, it's amazing when he can call out a storm 7+ days out with a watch out for this time frame. I'm also thinking your way way more right on than any other professional or hobby forecaster. Thanks for all you do


Anybody who coordinates two or more employees, knows how important this is. If I have a time frame of when to expect the weather everything else will work out just fine. Ryan gets within a day, sometimes down to the hour. If it ends up warmer, less snow, rain, oh well.

Lake effect on the other hand....... well we all love that don't we. LoL.


----------



## lawns4life

Radar looks like it's here, anyone seeing any snow yet?


----------



## Defcon 5

lawns4life;1925599 said:


> Radar looks like it's here, anyone seeing any snow yet?


Yes.......Snowing in Vanburen


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Defcon 5;1925610 said:


> Yes.......Snowing in Vanburen


You move closer to birdd?


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes;1925612 said:


> You move closer to birdd?


No.....I'm moving closer to YOU.......


----------



## redskinsfan34

Everything covered in Dexter.


----------



## 06clarkd

Weather .com has one of their famous statements saying 1 inch through 10 pm and they don't say 1-3 anymore what gives


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Defcon 5;1925621 said:


> No.....I'm moving closer to YOU.......


As long as you don't take mil.

I'll hire a drunk like you.

Ryan, that 10 day break, even lake effect?


----------



## Plow Dude

Snowing big flakes in Novi. Everything got covered real quick.


----------



## Lightningllc

3/4" here in dexter. Looking like 3-4" storm judging by the radar.


----------



## goinggreen

Anyone know whats coming down near lansing


----------



## Frankland

Look out! Looks like the dreaded dry slot moving in!


----------



## gunsworth

06clarkd;1925663 said:


> Weather .com has one of their famous statements saying 1 inch through 10 pm and they don't say 1-3 anymore what gives


If you look close I can see how we might skate by with an inch. Crazy if it happens but have seen crazier things. Solid half to 3/4s 13/Woodward


----------



## Lightningllc

2" in dexter now.


----------



## jbiggert

Lightningllc;1925771 said:


> 2" in dexter now.


Only 1.25 on this side of Dexter...you must be in the snow belt


----------



## newhere

Can anyone confirm 2" in brighton allready!


----------



## Frankland

What time is everyone planning on going out?


----------



## A&LSiteService

About 1" in howell so far


----------



## Plow-jeff

2 maybe more in lansing


----------



## goinggreen

Plow-jeff;1925825 said:


> 2 maybe more in lansing


What part of lansing are you in. Got about 1/2 to 3/4 in dewitt


----------



## Frosty12

.75" in Highland/White Lake.


----------



## P&M Landscaping

1/2" on Grosse Ile unsalted pavers. Snowing lightly


----------



## grassmaster06

1/2-3/4 downriver, AccuWeather says the snow should be done in about 2 hours.if that's the case we are starting around 12-1


----------



## zags

1 1/2" in downtown AA and coming down hard. Filling the kitty on a Monday morning. That's how I like to start the week.


----------



## Frosty12

Piling up fast here, 1.4" already in Highland.


----------



## madskier1986

Already measuring over 2 inch at 16 and Woodward. Come on dry slot.


----------



## Lightningllc

2" in Brighton. South Lyon. Dexter. Milford Salted sites might have 1.5



Some spots have more


----------



## lawns4life

Solid 2.5" down in Troy. Looks like a dry slot for a bit but more might be coming in from the south or west?


----------



## Plow-jeff

goinggreen;1925827 said:


> What part of lansing are you in. Got about 1/2 to 3/4 in dewitt


South Lansing 96 area


----------



## cleanlines

1.5 down here in temperance


----------



## KL3540

I wish I could measure how much is here in almont. It's definitly snowing though.


----------



## goinggreen

1" in Dewitt


----------



## 24v6spd

Any one have a report on Macomb Township?


----------



## grassmaster06

1 1/4 in Wyandotte kind of stopped snowing


----------



## grassmaster06

Anybody have eyes in livonia


----------



## kg26

what is a Dry slot?


----------



## bln

kg26;1926046 said:


> what is a Dry slot?


http://m.accuweather.com/en/weather-video/video-in-the-dry-slot/1426554233001


----------



## KL3540

Excellent video description


----------



## Lightningllc

Ahh. Morning rush hour. Fml


----------



## sefh

I'm currently running the tear drop looking Meyer plow lights. I don't care for them at all. What is the best lighting system. I like the looks of the Boss lights but are the effective?


----------



## MPM

Lightningllc;1926083 said:


> Ahh. Morning rush hour. Fml


I love doing 5mph behind awd suvs! Keeps my blood pressure up and that keeps me warm! Lol


----------



## Strictly Snow

MPM;1926178 said:


> I love doing 5mph behind awd suvs! Keeps my blood pressure up and that keeps me warm! Lol


That just as fun as being behind a challenger r/t trying to go up hill from a stop at a traffic light (he didn't even make it thru the intersection during a complete light change)


----------



## MPM

Strictly Snow;1926192 said:


> That just as fun as being behind a challenger r/t trying to go up hill from a stop at a traffic light (he didn't even make it thru the intersection during a complete light change)


Shoulda put the blade on their bumper and "helped" them out!


----------



## Mark Oomkes

I saw a Camaro that tried to make it up the embankment to the off ramp--not sure why--and he almost made it before sliding back down perpendicular to the highway. 

I saw a late 80's Mustang convertible that tried to make it through a ditch and failed. 

Apparently some folks forget that light cars and lack of snow tires do not make for great traction. 

I even had a guy in a car pass me on the highway. Road was hardpacked ice. I'm in 4WD, heavy truck with excellent tires. It was probably an idiot like this that caused the wreck on 94.


----------



## Plow Dude

I don't understand why people even decide to drive sports cars on days like this, or even in the winter at all. I see brand new mustang 5.0's and corvettes driving thru this crap and wonder what they're thinking. Saw a ZR1 in a parking lot covered in salt


----------



## KL3540

Plow Dude;1926438 said:


> I don't understand why people even decide to drive sports cars on days like this, or even in the winter at all. I see brand new mustang 5.0's and corvettes driving thru this crap and wonder what they're thinking. Saw a ZR1 in a parking lot covered in salt


So sad, Ive always questioned that myself.

My only thought is these people actually can't afford other vehicles.

Maybe these are lease vehicles lol.... Either it's stoooopid


----------



## GMC Driver

Plow Dude;1926438 said:


> Saw a ZR1 in a parking lot covered in salt


That's a crime.


----------



## MPM

Think there will be any refreeze going on tonight? Alot of wet streets and lots out there.


----------



## 06clarkd

MPM;1926627 said:


> Think there will be any refreeze going on tonight? Alot of wet streets and lots out there.


I'm thinking so I'm headed out at 4 to check it out


----------



## hosejockey4506

i was just out. our treated lots were dry


----------



## ProperLandscape

Untreated covered in Troy and Sterling Heights. Treated lots (yesterday) are just starting to loose the battle.


----------



## Freshwater

What kind of windshield wiper fluid are you guys using? My sprayers keep freezing. It's very annoying!


----------



## RMGLawn

Freshwater;1927245 said:


> What kind of windshield wiper fluid are you guys using? My sprayers keep freezing. It's very annoying!


The blue stuff from Tractor supply. No issues yet. Buy it by the case


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Freshwater;1927245 said:


> What kind of windshield wiper fluid are you guys using? My sprayers keep freezing. It's very annoying!


RainX, more expensive but worth it.


----------



## Bigrd1

Freshwater;1927245 said:


> What kind of windshield wiper fluid are you guys using? My sprayers keep freezing. It's very annoying!


I use the rain-x De-Icer stuff. They say it's good to -25 where the all season is just good to 0.


----------



## RMGLawn

Mark Oomkes;1927314 said:


> RainX, more expensive but worth it.


I've heard that stuff is good...I will have to try it.


----------



## NoProblem

Straight rubbing alcohol. I used to use it in my rig when I drove big truck and have used it in all my vehicles for the last 15 years. Never freezes and even helps de-ice, never hurts anything in the washer system. I've been using it in my 2000 S-10 since I bought it in 1999 - it has not dissolved anything yet.


----------



## absolutely

Plow Dude;1926438 said:


> I don't understand why people even decide to drive sports cars on days like this, or even in the winter at all. I see brand new mustang 5.0's and corvettes driving thru this crap and wonder what they're thinking. Saw a ZR1 in a parking lot covered in salt


I have a customer that drives a 2014Audi R8 Spyder in the winter. Makes me sick to my stomach. He does have the winter package with 12k in wheels and tires. Think the winter floor mats are 5
$500


----------



## Freshwater

I'm gonna try the rain x. My fluid is full now, I might try to treat it with rubbing alcohol.


----------



## grassmaster06

I always use the rain x fluid ,works great and when it rains you almost don't have to use your wiper blades on the freeway


----------



## Lightningllc

I used gasoline. Creates a heated windshield.


----------



## saltoftheearth

No December snowfall and the inevitable is here. Bagged salt and ice melter pricing falling.


----------



## Superior L & L

saltoftheearth;1928089 said:


> No December snowfall and the inevitable is here. Bagged salt and ice melter pricing falling.


The "self created" shortage caused many local suppliers to really extend them selves and buy a seasons worth of salt early so they could try to keep there customers supplied. Now they are forced to maintain there high price because they bought at the hight of the market. 
I believe as a customer it's now my responsibility to continue to purchase from them at the higher price because they went out on a lim for us


----------



## Freshwater

Superior L & L;1928096 said:


> The "self created" shortage caused many local suppliers to really extend them selves and buy a seasons worth of salt early so they could try to keep there customers supplied. Now they are forced to maintain there high price because they bought at the hight of the market.
> I believe as a customer it's now my responsibility to continue to purchase from them at the higher price because they went out on a lim for us


I agree to a point. I will still partially base those decisions on how they behaved last year. There are some things that I'll never forget.


----------



## P&M Landscaping

Light coating from Dearborn to downriver.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Lightningllc;1927902 said:


> I used gasoline. Creates a heated windshield.


Frickin' overachiever.


----------



## Lightningllc

Mark Oomkes;1928103 said:


> Frickin' overachiever.


It works other than driving with a flame off your windshield. The last cop I passed called the fire dept.


----------



## NoProblem

Better off using rubbing alcohol, it burns clean, no pollution.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Lightningllc;1928112 said:


> It works other than driving with a flame off your windshield. The last cop I passed called the fire dept.


At least you don't have to salt the windshield. Thumbs Up


----------



## Mark Oomkes

We used to use the blue stuff, and would frequently have 1 or both nozzles freeze on our Furds. Last year we switched to the RainX stuff and it worked great. 

Come to think of it, I did have a flaming windshield on one truck. I'll have to find the pic.


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes;1928103 said:


> Frickin' overachiever.


I have been told I'm an underachiever.........:salute:

Anybody try Hotdog juice on their windshield for deicing.....


----------



## redskinsfan34

Defcon 5
Anybody try Hotdog juice on their windshield for deicing.....:rolleyes:[/QUOTE said:


> That sounds delicious.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Defcon 5;1928146 said:


> I have been told I'm an underachiever.........:salute:
> 
> Anybody try Hotdog juice on their windshield for deicing.....


You're an overachiever when it comes to drinking.

Only Randy and GP.


----------



## terrapro

Defcon 5;1928146 said:


> Anybody try Hotdog juice on their windshield for deicing.....


Works at first then it starts to smell and freezes over fast


----------



## delong17

Freshwater;1928097 said:


> I agree to a point. I will still partially base those decisions on how they behaved last year. There are some things that I'll never forget.


i agree. My supplier, a small family owned outfit in on Rochester Rd, screwed me over with salt last year. They said anyone not purchasing 50tons per season cant buy salt. They know me well but charged me $215 per ton last year, and there former price was $72.50... I dont know the definition of price gouging, but this seems to be it..

I am still being charged $165 for salt this year, and im stuck buying it from them because i have no where to store bulk at my sites or shop.

I know angelos is selling it for $128 but still, thats a 30 min drive to them from where im at, and i cant afford to drive an hour, twice per storm to load up


----------



## grassmaster06

Salt is a complete scam this year, I just got a load delivered for prices I don't want to mention ,


----------



## delong17

grassmaster06;1928309 said:


> Salt is a complete scam this year, I just got a load delivered for prices I don't want to mention ,


Its really too bad, because some of my smaller commercials sites cant afford to prices we have to charge them.

I cant imagine big supermarkets that have 15 acres to maintain and pay for.


----------



## gunsworth

delong17;1928283 said:


> i agree. My supplier, a small family owned outfit in on Rochester Rd, screwed me over with salt last year. They said anyone not purchasing 50tons per season cant buy salt. They know me well but charged me $215 per ton last year, and there former price was $72.50... I dont know the definition of price gouging, but this seems to be it..
> 
> I am still being charged $165 for salt this year, and im stuck buying it from them because i have no where to store bulk at my sites or shop.
> 
> I know angelos is selling it for $128 but still, thats a 30 min drive to them from where im at, and i cant afford to drive an hour, twice per storm to load up


must be talking about advanced... they don't gouge, their problem is they are small and can only stock a few hundred tons, then they have to buy more at market price. hence why each load they get is often different from the last

angelos is only 15-20mins away before a storm (I go there the day before when time isn't an issue), but I have found a good scoop from advance, is more than 1ton from angelos. depends on who is loading... my biggest issue with advance is the hours they operate, i dont like to wait until midstorm to be able to load up.

the way this year is going I am glad I didn't stock up pre-season, and enjoying laughing at the guys who were laughing at me then.

is what it is, i adjusted accordingly for salt and still have the same margins as last year. hopefully next year salt goes back to normal and we can keep these higher prices payup


----------



## cuttingedge13

delong17;1928316 said:


> Its really too bad, because some of my smaller commercials sites cant afford to prices we have to charge them.
> 
> I cant imagine big supermarkets that have 15 acres to maintain and pay for.


Take a good look, there are a lot of large retail lots in very poor condition.


----------



## delong17

gunsworth;1928343 said:


> must be talking about advanced... they don't gouge, their problem is they are small and can only stock a few hundred tons, then they have to buy more at market price. hence why each load they get is often different from the last
> 
> angelos is only 15-20mins away before a storm (I go there the day before when time isn't an issue), but I have found a good scoop from advance, is more than 1ton from angelos. depends on who is loading... my biggest issue with advance is the hours they operate, i dont like to wait until midstorm to be able to load up.
> 
> the way this year is going I am glad I didn't stock up pre-season, and enjoying laughing at the guys who were laughing at me then.
> 
> is what it is, i adjusted accordingly for salt and still have the same margins as last year. hopefully next year salt goes back to normal and we can keep these higher prices payup


I wasn't going to say there name on here because i feel they are good friends of mine and i know Russ and Kara well, as well as all the guys there, but i feel like they could be doing something differently. I never had problems with them being open. I understand what you are saying but i normally pick up salt right before the storm. I just dont want salt freezing in my salter during the night.

Advance helps me out a ton, though their prices arent the cheapest, they are the closest shop around me and hook me up on a lot of prices.

I just dont think its fair to screw the "little guy" because i didnt -pre-buy- salt. Maybe thats just my view and the big guys think they deserve the salt because they spend a lot more... They way i see it though, i give them business and referrals all the time and talk them up, i just expect when i need salt, i can buy it, and last year that wasnt the case.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

delong17;1928377 said:


> I wasn't going to say there name on here because i feel they are good friends of mine and i know Russ and Kara well, as well as all the guys there, but i feel like they could be doing something differently. I never had problems with them being open. I understand what you are saying but i normally pick up salt right before the storm. I just dont want salt freezing in my salter during the night.
> 
> Advance helps me out a ton, though their prices arent the cheapest, they are the closest shop around me and hook me up on a lot of prices.
> 
> I just dont think its fair to screw the "little guy" because i didnt -pre-buy- salt. Maybe thats just my view and the big guys think they deserve the salt because they spend a lot more... They way i see it though, i give them business and referrals all the time and talk them up, i just expect when i need salt, i can buy it, and last year that wasnt the case.


I am by no means a "big guy" and things are different over here--as in no yards sell salt. Everyone stockpiles their own.

Having said that, I have to stock upwards of 200 tons to make sure I have enough. I had to build the building. I have to have and maintain a loader. And I am getting bent over as well. I took delivery of approximately 280 tons to ensure I could service my customers. Had to dip into my LOC to do so.

It's just like gas prices, bend over and accept it.


----------



## gunsworth

Random question, anyone know where i can find seasoned firewood, Eagle is out again...


----------



## MikeLawnSnowLLC

First year buying my own salt with my own bin. I'll never go back to suppliers they all are in the price range anywhere from 165-200 plus tax. I paid 130 a ton delivered including tax. I can load up anytime I want and if I have extra I can spin it right back into my pile. I love it!


----------



## delong17

gunsworth;1928402 said:


> Random question, anyone know where i can find seasoned firewood, Eagle is out again...


Mikes tree surgeons has some. $100 per face cord.


----------



## delong17

MikeLawnSnowLLC;1928440 said:


> First year buying my own salt with my own bin. I'll never go back to suppliers they all are in the price range anywhere from 165-200 plus tax. I paid 130 a ton delivered including tax. I can load up anytime I want and if I have extra I can spin it right back into my pile. I love it!


i need to put a salt bin in. I know what you mean, it would be so nice to have my own salt bin and salt


----------



## procut

I would strongly recommend to anyone that you have your own supply of salt on hand. Even back when I first started and only used 20-25 tons a season I kept bulk on hand. I used to rent a dump trailer and would go to the yard during the day and get four tons and dump it in the pole barn and use it as needed. As things progressed I started renting buildings to keep salt in. It was worth the $400-$500 a month to me to have my own supply. I really can't imagine being at the mercy of the supplier like some are. 

Last year I bought an old block building to basically use for bulk salt storage. I realize you also have to a loader, but I have one anyways for landscaping so it isn't a big deal. I hate to sound like an ass but I kind of wish that there weren't these open 24 hour salt places to squeeze some of the small guys out of the salting market.


----------



## PowersTree

Is wood really going for $100 a face cord? I may start selling it if that's the case.


----------



## Turf Z

Mark Oomkes;1927314 said:


> RainX, more expensive but worth it.


x2. life saver in the below zero nights where the defroster cant keep up.


----------



## delong17

PowersTree;1928635 said:


> Is wood really going for $100 a face cord? I may start selling it if that's the case.


thats what i paid, delivered it to my client for $200.


----------



## gunsworth

PowersTree;1928635 said:


> Is wood really going for $100 a face cord? I may start selling it if that's the case.


That's the highest I've seen, going rate seems to be 80...


----------



## gunsworth

procut;1928634 said:


> l. I hate to sound like an ass but I kind of wish that there weren't these open 24 hour salt places to squeeze some of the small guys out of the salting market.


I hate to sound like an ass, but I hope you are sitting on a lot of salt at the end of the year


----------



## Superior L & L

procut;1928634 said:


> I hate to sound like an ass but I kind of wish that there weren't these open 24 hour salt places to squeeze some of the small guys out of the salting market.


Lol, in our area/market some of the larger operations purchase from supply yards. We go though 20-25 yards a night and buy from a supplier, he is open whenever and if not someone will be there within 30 mins even if it's just one yard. That my friend is customer service. The even crazier part is they sell salt cheaper than I could get direct ships for and give me free coffee and donuts


----------



## delong17

Superior L & L;1928745 said:


> Lol, in our area/market some of the larger operations purchase from supply yards. We go though 20-25 yards a night and buy from a supplier, he is open whenever and if not someone will be there within 30 mins even if it's just one yard. That my friend is customer service. The even crazier part is they sell salt cheaper than I could get direct ships for and give me free coffee and donuts


thats insane. That is good customer service. How often do you have to load up per night, per truck? Thats what i find takes the longest time, driving back to the supplier to load up for a 2nd or 3rd time per night. 45 min round trip including paying and getting loaded up... 2 hours a night just driving to get salt kills me


----------



## grassmaster06

Im selling a 2500 gal liquid chemical tank,I used it for brine very good condition and heavy duty .i just can't incorporate liquids this year like I planned$1200.313-443-7067


----------



## magnatrac

Superior L & L;1928745 said:


> Lol, in our area/market some of the larger operations purchase from supply yards. We go though 20-25 yards a night and buy from a supplier, he is open whenever and if not someone will be there within 30 mins even if it's just one yard. That my friend is customer service. The even crazier part is they sell salt cheaper than I could get direct ships for and give me free coffee and donuts


Is said supply yard on dort highway ?


----------



## Superior L & L

delong17;1928748 said:


> thats insane. That is good customer service. How often do you have to load up per night, per truck? Thats what i find takes the longest time, driving back to the supplier to load up for a 2nd or 3rd time per night. 45 min round trip including paying and getting loaded up... 2 hours a night just driving to get salt kills me


 we run 4 salt trucks that fill up twice. The supplier is 10 mins from our shop so it's real convenient, they have sales slips in the loader so you pull in, get loaded, jump out and sign the ticket and pull out. In and out in 2 mins if you really want. Both the loader guys know all our drivers so we don't even have to sign a ticket if they are in a rush


----------



## Superior L & L

magnatrac;1928788 said:


> Is said supply yard on dort highway ?


Yes sir, largest supplier of many bulk materials in the state


----------



## magnatrac

We buy in flint also. We use a couple of places just to make sure we are known should things get tight and they only sell to regular customers. That being said we are small and buy in between storms and fill a bin in our barn 4 yards at a time with our dump trailer. We also keep a couple pallets of bagged salt on hand just in case or for a early/late season storm.


----------



## goinggreen

Anybody planning to attend the 2015 Great Lakes Trade show at the Lansing Center Jan26-28 sounds like it might be a little bigger than the Novi show. 
here is a link to the website www.glte.org.


----------



## redskinsfan34

delong17;1928443 said:


> Mikes tree surgeons has some. $100 per face cord.


Man that seems a little high.


----------



## grassmaster06

Yes it does seem high, I already split wood for myself during the summer , maybe start a fire wood buisness


----------



## redskinsfan34

grassmaster06;1928963 said:


> Yes it does seem high, I already split wood for myself during the summer , maybe start a fire wood buisness


I know I live in the sticks compared to a lot of people on here but I pay $60 a cord and could get it cheaper if I didn't like b.s.ing with the guy I get it from so much.


----------



## TheXpress2002

Watching mid week next week for the possibility of a larger system.


----------



## donleybrent

Thanks Ryan. Some of us really appreciate your heads up on stuff.


----------



## P&M Landscaping

TheXpress2002;1928981 said:



> Watching mid week next week for the possibility of a larger system.


Bah!!

Anyone know of a good place to rent snowmobiles up north for this weekend? I can grab them along the way and tow them, or we will be in St. Ignace


----------



## LapeerLandscape

P&M Landscaping;1928999 said:


> Bah!!
> 
> Anyone know of a good place to rent snowmobiles up north for this weekend? I can grab them along the way and tow them, or we will be in St. Ignace


The Voyager Inn in St Ignace right on US2 at I75 going east. Its also a great place to stay, reasonable and has a pool.
906-643-1530


----------



## Freshwater

TheXpress2002;1928981 said:


> Watching mid week next week for the possibility of a larger system.


Nice. Right on schedule with your prediction of some quiet time then a storm. Think we'll get a salt sun/mon? Thank you sir!


----------



## h2oking

goinggreen;1928927 said:


> Anybody planning to attend the 2015 Great Lakes Trade show at the Lansing Center Jan26-28 sounds like it might be a little bigger than the Novi show.
> here is a link to the website www.glte.org.


I'm going to try and make it up there and check it out. I went years ago when it was in Grand Rapids and personally thought it was much better than the Novi show. It seemed to have a wider range of vendors and so on and so forth.


----------



## boss75

P&M Landscaping;1928999 said:


> Bah!!
> 
> Anyone know of a good place to rent snowmobiles up north for this weekend? I can grab them along the way and tow them, or we will be in St. Ignace


Holiday Inn used to rent them in SI.


----------



## EPM

P&M Landscaping;1928999 said:


> Bah!!
> 
> Anyone know of a good place to rent snowmobiles up north for this weekend? I can grab them along the way and tow them, or we will be in St. Ignace


Try Indian River Sports Center, right off the highway about 15 min south of the bridge. (231) 333-3600.


----------



## Metro Lawn

any truth to 11-14 inches next Thursday-Friday? 32 hour system


----------



## Mark Oomkes

I heard 20-30".


----------



## Defcon 5

I heard 18.5" to 19.7".........Better start Pre drinking.........


----------



## TheXpress2002

Metro Lawn;1929177 said:


> any truth to 11-14 inches next Thursday-Friday? 32 hour system


Yes....but I don't dare post that here....

...too far out


----------



## Defcon 5

TheXpress2002;1929217 said:


> Yes....but I don't dare post that here....lol


You would get ridiculed and called names.......:waving:......


----------



## TheXpress2002

................


----------



## Mark Oomkes

TheXpress2002;1929240 said:


> ................


Pffft

Scaremonger


----------



## Defcon 5

I went to the psychiatrist the other day and they gave me a test that looked a lot like that map......


----------



## Freshwater

TheXpress2002;1929217 said:


> Yes....but I don't dare post that here....
> 
> ...too far out


Post away Ryan. I just rescheduled some stuff for that weekend. Believe me I will NOT be mad if it busts. It was way easy to reschedule now. Better to be prepared. Thanks again for your forcasts.


----------



## First Responder

Freshwater;1929255 said:


> Post away Ryan. I just rescheduled some stuff for that weekend. Believe me I will NOT be mad if it busts. It was way easy to reschedule now. Better to be prepared. Thanks again for your forcasts.


I absolutely agree with you!
Thank you for the forcasts!


----------



## MikeLawnSnowLLC

I sure hope not I'll settle for 3 inches!!:waving:


----------



## bln

MikeLawnSnowLLC;1929484 said:


> I sure hope not I'll settle for 3 inches!!:waving:


Women disagree


----------



## MikeLawnSnowLLC

Good thing we are in the snow plow forum lol


----------



## absolutely

Just got a dusting in Saginaw. Might be heading your way


----------



## Tango

TheXpress2002;1929240 said:


> ................


I wish this was for Friday instead!


----------



## Lightningllc

Heading to Indian river snowmobiling. Finally


----------



## EPM

Lightningllc;1929971 said:


> Heading to Indian river snowmobiling. Finally


That towns great. My family has a place on the river. Love it there. Where do you stay?


----------



## First Responder

Headed up to our place in Houghton Lake....get some tip up town action! Glad To Be Able To Ride The Sleds A Bit
.....they sat the whole year last winter! I figured get some play-time in before the cluster f next week!!!


----------



## h2oking

TheXpress2002;1929217 said:


> Yes....but I don't dare post that here....
> 
> ...too far out


I don't post much on here but have followed this thread as well as some of your forecasts in the past. Your forecasts are the only thing that get me motivated to fix what needs to be fixed, tweak what needs to be tweaked and so on. So thanks.


----------



## MPM

h2oking;1930024 said:


> I don't post much on here but have followed this thread as well as some of your forecasts in the past. Your forecasts are the only thing that get me motivated to fix what needs to be fixed, tweak what needs to be tweaked and so on. So thanks.


I agree, nothing wrong with a heads up to give the equipment a once over and be ready. Ive always appreciated the early predictions and if it doesnt hit hit us oh well. Nothing to b*tch and complain about,you will still be ready for the next round!


----------



## grassmaster06

Does anyone know what a good rule of thumb for purchasing lawn accounts ,a buddy have a handful of nice commercial accounts that we are trying to come to terms on.typically I would pay 2-3 cuts worth for the account and he thinks these things are worth way way more but he is also thinking about the spring and fall cleanups and extra work they also take.i want them but I don't want to work half the summer to break even.any imput would be greatly appreciated


----------



## Ecollar

Eaton Rapids Mi here glad u set this up


----------



## MikeLawnSnowLLC

Accuweather says 1-3 inches Tuesday......that would make me happy :bluebounc


----------



## Freshwater

Looking for a cheap unimount plow side only, and I do mean cheap. It's for a backup truck. Just something that will go up down left right for 8 more weeks. PM me if you have something.


----------



## gunsworth

grassmaster06;1930071 said:


> Does anyone know what a good rule of thumb for purchasing lawn accounts ,a buddy have a handful of nice commercial accounts that we are trying to come to terms on.typically I would pay 2-3 cuts worth for the account and he thinks these things are worth way way more but he is also thinking about the spring and fall cleanups and extra work they also take.i want them but I don't want to work half the summer to break even.any imput would be greatly appreciated


they aren't worth anything unless they 100% contract with you. If that isn't guaranteed, only expect about half to sign with you. That was my experience. I think 2-3 cuts is a good price, but the pricing seems to be all over the board. I see guys asking crazy money, but that doesn't mean they are getting it.

Don't pay more than 1 month of cutting and don't buy unsigned customers. He will tell you they are good and will sign, but they will have no loyalty to you and this will give then the push to price shop or try mr. and Mrs smith's company...


----------



## MPM

Freshwater;1930198 said:


> Looking for a cheap unimount plow side only, and I do mean cheap. It's for a backup truck. Just something that will go up down left right for 8 more weeks. PM me if you have something.


I have a 7.5 with wings just sitting in the back yard with new cutting edge, motor and pump last year. Still have the old pump that works fine and old motor. Pm me an offer on it!


----------



## Strictly Snow

MPM;1930244 said:


> I have a 7.5 with wings just sitting in the back yard with new cutting edge, motor and pump last year. Still have the old pump that works fine and old motor. Pm me an offer on it!


Now don't be giving my plow away.


----------



## grassmaster06

gunsworth;1930214 said:


> they aren't worth anything unless they 100% contract with you. If that isn't guaranteed, only expect about half to sign with you. That was my experience. I think 2-3 cuts is a good price, but the pricing seems to be all over the board. I see guys asking crazy money, but that doesn't mean they are getting it.
> 
> Don't pay more than 1 month of cutting and don't buy unsigned customers. He will tell you they are good and will sign, but they will have no loyalty to you and this will give then the push to price shop or try mr. and Mrs smith's company...


We are sending the contracts out with our name on it and a letter explaining a change in within the company ,so whoever sends back the contract that's what I will be paying for.if he loses them because of the transition that's his loss not mine .


----------



## MrPike

Under those circumstances and in this market, one months revenue would not be out of line if they are decent accounts. You have to ask yourself, what would it take me in advertising, time and travel to get accounts like these on my own? You also get them right now, not sometime in the future.


----------



## delong17

grassmaster06;1930287 said:


> We are sending the contracts out with our name on it and a letter explaining a change in within the company ,so whoever sends back the contract that's what I will be paying for.if he loses them because of the transition that's his loss not mine .


i bought 35 clients this year. I gave the seller my contract, he made copies and sent it to all of his clients with a letter from me giving them instructions if they want service, to send the contracts to me. Every contract i got, i gave him $100 dollars. 31 contracts later, i cut a check for $3100. Plus some of the equipment i bought from him

I bought these in September, and serviced them since Sept and they have been a great base to have. Wanting everything from lawn mowing, fall clean ups, some christmas lighting, some landscape updates, and almost all of them wanted snow removal.... I wouldnt buy them on the hope of just retaining them as lawns you mow, i would try to sell them the whole package and really cash in on your investment.

It helped that in my case, all the clients were good friends of the previous owner, and i knew his family pretty well. But it worked out well for all of us. We paid off the clients and made money on them within the 4th week of September.


----------



## bln

MPM;1930244 said:


> I have a 7.5 with wings just sitting in the back yard with new cutting edge, motor and pump last year. Still have the old pump that works fine and old motor. Pm me an offer on it!


I have him your cell number


----------



## grassmaster06

delong17;1930332 said:


> i bought 35 clients this year. I gave the seller my contract, he made copies and sent it to all of his clients with a letter from me giving them instructions if they want service, to send the contracts to me. Every contract i got, i gave him $100 dollars. 31 contracts later, i cut a check for $3100. Plus some of the equipment i bought from him
> 
> I bought these in September, and serviced them since Sept and they have been a great base to have. Wanting everything from lawn mowing, fall clean ups, some christmas lighting, some landscape updates, and almost all of them wanted snow removal.... I wouldnt buy them on the hope of just retaining them as lawns you mow, i would try to sell them the whole package and really cash in on your investment.
> 
> It helped that in my case, all the clients were good friends of the previous owner, and i knew his family pretty well. But it worked out well for all of us. We paid off the clients and made money on them within the 4th week of September.


That's my intention on with doing everything else , honestly the mowing is the least of what I want , all the other stuff is what I am really interested in. Our lawn route right now is perfect but I'm now trying to expand our maintenance route And pickup as much landscaping as possible , the I've been out of cutting lawns for a while and have a great lawn crew that handles it ,I figure we can make it back pretty quickly but it going to be a huge chunk of cash right when the season starts, the first Month is always tougher before the payment come in


----------



## On a Call

Hi Guys...new here.

But not new to plowing


----------



## Superior L & L

grassmaster06;1930365 said:


> That's my intention on with doing everything else , honestly the mowing is the least of what I want , all the other stuff is what I am really interested in. Our lawn route right now is perfect but I'm now trying to expand our maintenance route And pickup as much landscaping as possible , the I've been out of cutting lawns for a while and have a great lawn crew that handles it ,I figure we can make it back pretty quickly but it going to be a huge chunk of cash right when the season starts, the first Month is always tougher before the payment come in


If your paying a months worth of service Id be doing 2 weeks of services up front and pay him the other 2 cuts 60-90 days later.


----------



## delong17

Superior L & L;1930409 said:


> If your paying a months worth of service Id be doing 2 weeks of services up front and pay him the other 2 cuts 60-90 days later.


When i did it, i didnt give him a penny until i got all the contracts signed, and by that point i was maintaining the lawns already and the customers were very happy with the change in direction.

I wouldnt give him a penny until you have talked personally to the clients(most of them called me anyways) and received the contracts.... Its a sellers market for selling clients because everyone wants new clients, but its a buyers market for demanding the way hte transaction is going to go... good luck


----------



## FIREMEDIC2572

On a Call;1930380 said:


> Hi Guys...new here.
> 
> But not new to plowing


Are we in the same business when we are not working outside?.. Just going by your name.


----------



## On a Call

FIREMEDIC2572;1930450 said:


> Are we in the same business when we are not working outside?.. Just going by your name.


I doubt it, many folks think I am medical/fire related. Years ago a friend passed away. He owned a insurance firm and at times did not want to take calls, so whoever answered was to say...Bob is On a Call.

The joke was...his boat was On a Call. Which I now own  and took his name in memory.


----------



## FIREMEDIC2572

On a Call;1930491 said:


> I doubt it, many folks think I am medical/fire related. Years ago a friend passed away. He owned a insurance firm and at times did not want to take calls, so whoever answered was to say...Bob is On a Call.
> 
> The joke was...his boat was On a Call. Which I now own  and took his name in memory.


Nice, cool that you have a story for it like you do.


----------



## terrapro

MikeLawnSnowLLC;1930109 said:


> Accuweather says 1-3 inches Tuesday......that would make me happy :bluebounc


I really need to see some $$$ before I see any more snow. Seems the holidays make people think they can skip a week or two or even longer before they pay...and just so happens we have another one Monday.
Stupid holidays messing up my cashflow.


----------



## hobbyjeep

*Event update*

As thursday moves closer are there any new forecast updates. Wanting to know if possible storm Ryan spoke of is holding together and if so, what we might expect. Thanks/


----------



## Mark Oomkes

hobbyjeep;1930681 said:


> As thursday moves closer are there any new forecast updates. Wanting to know if possible storm Ryan spoke of is holding together and if so, what we might expect. Thanks/


It sure would be nice if the naysayers would stick their necks out instead of complaining when Ryan is wrong.


----------



## TheXpress2002

Hard to say about next weekend. Models show a suppressed system that stays to our south.

The clipper Tuesday looks to be at most an inch at this time. 

Daytime temps around 30. Will be a great week for salt.

Few models show another cold outbreak the following week with clipper after clipper.


----------



## MikeLawnSnowLLC

terrapro;1930608 said:


> I really need to see some $$$ before I see any more snow. Seems the holidays make people think they can skip a week or two or even longer before they pay...and just so happens we have another one Monday.
> Stupid holidays messing up my cashflow.


Door knocking begins Monday I still have 8 k out from November cuts and clean-ups I sure could use the money!


----------



## hobbyjeep

Thanks for the update...they are appreciated.


----------



## redskinsfan34

Thanks Ryan.


----------



## snowfighter83

TheXpress2002;1930691 said:


> Hard to say about next weekend. Models show a suppressed system that stays to our south.
> 
> The clipper Tuesday looks to be at most an inch at this time.
> 
> Daytime temps around 30. Will be a great week for salt.
> 
> Few models show another cold outbreak the following week with clipper after clipper.


you get to use that new truck soon ah?


----------



## redskinsfan34

Straight rain in Dexter. 35 degrees.


----------



## Green Glacier

Hold on its on the way Chelsea trying to cover


----------



## redskinsfan34

Yep. I spoke too soon.


----------



## TheXpress2002

All rain here.


----------



## redskinsfan34

Hey Ryan. If it does what it did here, it'll change over to a mix soon.


----------



## TheXpress2002

Already moving through. Heat island from A2 east is 37-39 degrees


----------



## Superior L & L

Covering over up here, although it's 36-37 degrees. Cannot even think about salting as its slushing up and melting as I look at it


----------



## bln

Possible freeze tonight?


----------



## TheXpress2002

If the wind doesn't dry it out first


----------



## redskinsfan34

"Heat island". That's a new weather term to me! I like it.


----------



## Defcon 5

redskinsfan34;1931136 said:


> "Heat island". That's a new weather term to me! I like it.


Heat island.....Dry Slot......Vortex......Too many terms....


----------



## Freshwater

Defcon 5;1931139 said:


> Heat island.....Dry Slot......Vortex......Too many terms....


I land jobs by repeating Ryans terms. Makes it sound like I know what I'm doing. LOL.


----------



## terrapro

It's meltingish here in Howell. Right at 33deg, was waiting for this next band to come through before I make the decision.


----------



## grassmaster06

Pure drizzle in Wyandotte


----------



## redskinsfan34

Looks like we might get another blip.


----------



## terrapro

Some guys were out salting here this afternoon. Smh I wish I could get paid to do that lol


----------



## redskinsfan34

terrapro;1931455 said:



> Some guys were out salting here this afternoon. Smh I wish I could get paid to do that lol


Nah. You're not a thief Cole.


----------



## bln

After that last round Novi and wixom are hit or miss.


----------



## 06clarkd

Not seeing enough to do anything about tonight ground is still warm and what fell on my drive an hour ago is half of what it was now


----------



## bln

Everything is now covered


----------



## Freshwater

bln;1931767 said:


> Everything is now covered


Nothing out here at all.


----------



## TheXpress2002

Most areas are covered with this last band. 

Another batch to watch is in northern lower Michigan.


----------



## saltoftheearth

Walks and roads downtown Royal Oak iced over.


----------



## bln

Redford area is slick


----------



## EternityEnds

bln;1931881 said:


> Redford area is slick


Dearborn n Allen park area seemed to get hit the hardest. Down on Eureka Road in Taylor barely a dusting more of a heavy dusting in Lavonia and Novi


----------



## redskinsfan34

Ryan do you have any thoughts on tomorrow, Wed., and Sat.?


----------



## gunsworth

terrapro;1931455 said:


> Some guys were out salting here this afternoon. Smh I wish I could get paid to do that lol


Actually wasn't a bad idea. With temps dropping they were the smart ones and probably got to sleep in today.

Why is everyone on here so quick to pass judgement and hate on other companies? Seems like every storm people like to point out service failures and whatnot. Does it make up for insecurities or something? I don't get it.


----------



## 06clarkd

gunsworth;1932028 said:


> Actually wasn't a bad idea. With temps dropping they were the smart ones and probably got to sleep in today.
> 
> Why is everyone on here so quick to pass judgement and hate on other companies? Seems like every storm people like to point out service failures and whatnot. Does it make up for insecurities or something? I don't get it.


Well said sir I don't get it either. This site is for networking and helping each other out. I'm in it for my customers needs each is different and maybe they don't move paying for "over service"


----------



## terrapro

gunsworth;1932028 said:


> Actually wasn't a bad idea. With temps dropping they were the smart ones and probably got to sleep in today.
> 
> Why is everyone on here so quick to pass judgement and hate on other companies? Seems like every storm people like to point out service failures and whatnot. Does it make up for insecurities or something? I don't get it.


I literally said that I wish I could get paid to salt like that...why because yes it is the best idea to get it before but no I have to wait until there is actually something tangible to salt not just maybes. Not sure where the confusion is coming from.


----------



## redskinsfan34

terrapro;1932076 said:


> I literally said that I wish I could get paid to salt like that...why because yes it is the best idea to get it before but no I have to wait until there is actually something tangible to salt not just maybes. Not sure where the confusion is coming from.


It might be from my little joke about you not being a thief. I was just goofing around. If I somehow insulted someone I apologize. That certainly wasn't my intention. :salute:


----------



## Green Glacier

Well I got to salt at the customer request they are scared of slip & falls I guess there really high this year we salted yesterday and this morning because of this


----------



## newhere

Can any truck experts tell me if a 33k truck can be plated at 26k and a non-CDL driver be legal ?


----------



## Superior L & L

newhere;1932199 said:


> Can any truck experts tell me if a 33k truck can be plated at 26k and a non-CDL driver be legal ?


We need to see a pic of said truck first to see how cool it is


----------



## newhere

Hasn't been purchased. Still in the decision phase. I can show you a pic of a 180k gvw truck though!


----------



## Mark Oomkes

newhere;1932199 said:


> Can any truck experts tell me if a 33k truck can be plated at 26k and a non-CDL driver be legal ?


Sure, if you get someone to derate it.


----------



## hobbyjeep

Mfg. sets GVW rating on complete trucks. Some can be derated (installing a weaker tire is a common approach), but someone needs to recertify the truck. Check with a body company for this - since they are required to attach the final vehicle certification sticker after installing the body (box, dump box, etc.) if truck was built as an incomplete chassis.


----------



## m297

newhere;1932199 said:


> Can any truck experts tell me if a 33k truck can be plated at 26k and a non-CDL driver be legal ?


deleted deleted


----------



## Defcon 5

newhere;1932199 said:


> Can any truck experts tell me if a 33k truck can be plated at 26k and a non-CDL d
> 
> Just find a drunk mechanic to derate it


----------



## newhere

Yes your right you can plate it to what you want, taking a 26k truck and playing it to 33k would now put you in CDL category but can you go the opposite way? That's the question.


----------



## Defcon 5

newhere;1932265 said:


> Yes your right you can plate it to what you want, taking a 26k truck and playing it to 33k would now put you in CDL category but can you go the opposite way? That's the question.


That is a good question.....


----------



## Defcon 5

newhere;1932265 said:


> Yes your right you can plate it to what you want, taking a 26k truck and playing it to 33k would now put you in CDL category but can you go the opposite way? That's the question.


I guess those wonderful and knowledgeably people of the Secretary of state will have to give the final answer on that one...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

newhere;1932265 said:


> Yes your right you can plate it to what you want, taking a 26k truck and playing it to 33k would now put you in CDL category but can you go the opposite way? That's the question.


I already answered your question.


----------



## newhere

Mark Oomkes;1932281 said:


> I already answered your question.


That's what I thought it just doesn't seem right. I can raise a truck capacity by doing nothing to it but I can only lower it if I make changes are re certify? That seems like it should be the other way around.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

EGVW has nothing to do with cdl requirements. 

I have a truck with a 28K plate that does not require a cdl. It used to have a 32K sticker.


----------



## Superior L & L

newhere;1932218 said:


> Hasn't been purchased. Still in the decision phase. I can show you a pic of a 180k gvw truck though!


Let's see a pic of that. We will say you haul salt with it, that way it's on topic


----------



## newhere

Mark Oomkes;1932289 said:


> EGVW has nothing to do with cdl requirements.
> 
> I have a truck with a 28K plate that does not require a cdl. It used to have a 32K sticker.


So your saying it all goes by the sticker on the door jam? That is the exact opposite I was just told from brighton state police post. He said it all goes on the sticker. That's all he cares about along with the weight on each axle not being over michigan limits.

That's the problem with these laws, so confusing when I read it and when you call to hear it out of the horses mouth you still can't trust it.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

GVWR is what matters regarding CDL's.

I could sticker that truck at 24k or 80k. It does not require a CDL. If I hook a trailer to it, that is a different story.

If I plate the truck at 24K and load it to its GVWR of 25,990 then I am overweight. Even though I didn't exceed the GVWR of the truck. 

The cop is an idiot. 

Another fun fact, you can have an overloaded axle but not be over your GVWR or EGVW and receive a ticket.


----------



## m297

newhere;1932285 said:


> That's what I thought it just doesn't seem right. I can raise a truck capacity by doing nothing to it but I can only lower it if I make changes are re certify? That seems like it should be the other way around.


It goes by the rating on the door sticker, if the GVWR of the vehicle is over 26,001 then you would fall into the CDL category.


----------



## m297

Commercial Driver License 
A commercial driver license is needed if you are operating a vehicle: 
•With a gross vehicle weight rating of 26,001 pounds or more 
•Towing a trailer or other vehicles with a GVWR of 10,001 pounds or more with a gross combination weight rating of 26,001 pounds or more 
•Designed to transport 16 or more people (including the driver) 
•Carrying hazardous materials in amounts requiring placardi


----------



## newhere

Well if I have the truck painted and he paints over the door sticker......


----------



## m297

newhere;1932311 said:


> Well if I have the truck painted and he paints over the door sticker......


Save yourself the headache, there is a program called VIN assist that will give them all info they need.


----------



## newhere

I just can't see these types of workers being able to get a CDL


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes;1932308 said:


> GVWR is what matters regarding CDL's.
> 
> I could sticker that truck at 24k or 80k. It does not require a CDL. If I hook a trailer to it, that is a different story.
> 
> If I plate the truck at 24K and load it to its GVWR of 25,990 then I am overweight. Even though I didn't exceed the GVWR of the truck.
> 
> The cop is an idiot.
> 
> Another fun fact, you can have an overloaded axle but not be over your GVWR or EGVW and receive a ticket.


Yes.....Because Michigan is an Axle weight state.....GVWR or EGVW or GVW or any other of those initials are secondary to axle weight in there/their eyes...:salute:


----------



## newhere

With the high turn over it would be very nice to not have to worry about who's driving the truck. Anyone can drive it. But the extra capacity is what makes money.


----------



## newhere

Defcon 5;1932319 said:


> Yes.....Because Michigan is an Axle weight state.....GVWR or EGVW or GVW or any other of those initials are secondary to axle weight in there/their eyes...:salute:


Yes that he did make very very clear to me. But he did also say he doesn't give a hoot about what's on the door jam.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

newhere;1932323 said:


> Yes that he did make very very clear to me. But he did also say he doesn't give a hoot about what's on the door jam.


Until he has you stopped alongside the road and you're over what the sticker on the door jamb allows.


----------



## TheXpress2002

Snow moves in during rush hour tomorrow. Done early afternoon. Less than an inch.

Another clipper comes in Wednesday late morning. Snows through the afternoon. This one could be 1-3 inches. Highest totals along 94 corridor. Less as you move north.

Another clipper possible Sunday night at this time.


----------



## redskinsfan34

Thank you Ryan. I was debating whether or not to put the plow on tonight. I did and I'm glad.


----------



## Tango

TheXpress2002;1932462 said:


> Snow moves in during rush hour tomorrow. Done early afternoon. Less than an inch.
> 
> Another clipper comes in Wednesday late morning. Snows through the afternoon. This one could be 1-3 inches. Highest totals along 94 corridor. Less as you move north.
> 
> Another clipper possible Sunday night at this time.


Thanx for all you do


----------



## 06clarkd

Thanks Ryan !


----------



## KL3540

Defcon 5;1932319 said:


> Yes.....Because Michigan is an Axle weight state.....GVWR or EGVW or GVW or any other of those initials are secondary to axle weight in there/their eyes...:salute:


This sounds about right.


----------



## Superior L & L

TheXpress2002;1932462 said:


> Snow moves in during rush hour tomorrow. Done early afternoon. Less than an inch


We have really looked on this season, while timing may not be great with lots of traffic and highs in the high 20's to low 30's salt will work great

Thanks for your continued great service Ryan


----------



## KL3540

newhere;1932199 said:


> Can any truck experts tell me if a 33k truck can be plated at 26k and a non-CDL driver be legal ?


This really shouldn't make a difference. I believe a CDL is required for both. It may require a different endorsement though.

Also, the excitement is, I can drive an 80k lb truck if not used commercially across the country on an operators license. Soooo, a professional who uses a truck commercially and knows what they are doing (I hope) has higher restrictions than Joe Shmo who rents a truck to move across the country.


----------



## terrapro

TheXpress2002;1932462 said:


> Snow moves in during rush hour tomorrow. Done early afternoon. Less than an inch.
> 
> Another clipper comes in Wednesday late morning. Snows through the afternoon. This one could be 1-3 inches. Highest totals along 94 corridor. Less as you move north.
> 
> Another clipper possible Sunday night at this time.


3-5 more saltings maybe one plow  I'll take it!


----------



## Mark Oomkes

KL3540;1932510 said:


> This really shouldn't make a difference. I believe a CDL is required for both. It may require a different endorsement though.


You believe wrong.

And endorsements only apply to the load or tanker, doubles, etc.


----------



## KL3540

Mark Oomkes;1932694 said:


> You believe wrong.
> 
> And endorsements only apply to the load or tanker, doubles, etc.


Ah your right, it's 26,001 lol...

But you better not have a trailer in combo with that or a CDL is required. Even an empty aluminum ATV trailer would out it over and need the requirement.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

KL3540;1932714 said:


> Ah your right, it's 26,001 lol...
> 
> But you better not have a trailer in combo with that or a CDL is required. Even an empty aluminum ATV trailer would out it over and need the requirement.


I already said that, too.


----------



## KL3540

Mark Oomkes;1932922 said:


> I already said that, too.


Sorry, I must of missed where you wrote that. I am a bit foggy tonight. The family dog wasnt doing well so I took her to the vet. We ended up putting her to sleep. Seriously the best pet I have ever owned. She will be greatly missed.


----------



## lawns4life

NOAA has me at 1-3 today, ending around 4pm.


----------



## Freshwater

KL3540;1932927 said:


> Sorry, I must of missed where you wrote that. I am a bit foggy tonight. The family dog wasnt doing well so I took her to the vet. We ended up putting her to sleep. Seriously the best pet I have ever owned. She will be greatly missed.


Terrible news. I've been closer to some pets, than some members of my family.


----------



## Freshwater

TheXpress2002;1932462 said:


> Snow moves in during rush hour tomorrow. Done early afternoon. Less than an inch.
> 
> Another clipper comes in Wednesday late morning. Snows through the afternoon. This one could be 1-3 inches. Highest totals along 94 corridor. Less as you move north.
> 
> Another clipper possible Sunday night at this time.


Thank you ryan. I'll take this over 8-10", 1000% of the time.


----------



## redskinsfan34

Freshwater;1932971 said:


> Thank you ryan. I'll take this over 8-10", 1000% of the time.


Where's the like button?


----------



## stanky

*Hello*



newhere;1932311 said:


> Well if I have the truck painted and he paints over the door sticker......


Hey new here how have you been ? when i talk to mike and ryan we would like to set up another lunch , If your game for it !


----------



## stanky

*Overweight*



Defcon 5;1932319 said:


> Yes.....Because Michigan is an Axle weight state.....GVWR or EGVW or GVW or any other of those initials are secondary to axle weight in there/their eyes...:salute:


Hey DEFCON 5 
Would ya like to see our pile of ticket's this year, I believe they total around
$33,000.00 Last year in 2014 ! mostly over weight on axles or didn't have air axle down ! some of my driver's don't think they need it ! dah:angry:


----------



## Bigrd1

unsalted surfaces are covered in rochester.


----------



## newhere

stanky;1932988 said:


> Hey new here how have you been ? when i talk to mike and ryan we would like to set up another lunch , If your game for it !


I never went to the last lunch, you might be thinking of someone else.

Your into truck so I will pass on some info..... Stay away from that guy on Craig's list selling those michigan specials and trains. Guy is nothing but a scammer and a crook. Pass on that info to anyone you know.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

We need aboot 5-7 more of these this month. And 15-20 next month. Another 10 or so in March.


----------



## newhere

Mark, can a 26k truck pull " towable equipment" such a a wood chipper and not be over CDL ? Chipper has no plate and no title, no gvw label on it either.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

newhere;1933068 said:


> Mark, can a 26k truck pull " towable equipment" such a a wood chipper and not be over CDL ? Chipper has no plate and no title, no gvw label on it either.


Hmmmm, interesting question that I don't know the answer to.

Technically, I would say no. But I am sure there is far more than 1 super trooper out there who is having a bad day that will write you and let you fight it out in court.

One of the jerks over here tried telling a (concrete) trailer pump operator he needed a plate for the trailer. They went to the SOS and the SOS told him they didn't. It went back and forth for awhile. Finally, he called the post commander and asked him if so and so was working. Commander said no. Guy said, "you have one heck of a dedicated employee, because she just stopped my truck a half hour ago."

I believe the harassment stopped at that point.


----------



## Freshwater

Mark Oomkes;1933080 said:


> Hmmmm, interesting question that I don't know the answer to.
> 
> Technically, I would say no. But I am sure there is far more than 1 super trooper out there who is having a bad day that will write you and let you fight it out in court.
> 
> One of the jerks over here tried telling a (concrete) trailer pump operator he needed a plate for the trailer. They went to the SOS and the SOS told him they didn't. It went back and forth for awhile. Finally, he called the post commander and asked him if so and so was working. Commander said no. Guy said, "you have one heck of a dedicated employee, because she just stopped my truck a half hour ago."
> 
> I believe the harassment stopped at that point.


Damn right the harassment stopped. At that point that officer committed a federal crime, and the commander knew it.


----------



## procut

newhere;1933068 said:


> Mark, can a 26k truck pull " towable equipment" such a a wood chipper and not be over CDL ? Chipper has no plate and no title, no gvw label on it either.


I would say yes. I was stopped by state police commercial vehicle enforcement in a 25,950 gvw truck. He told me I could pull a trailer and stay under cdl as long as the gvw of the trailer didn't excede 10,001#


----------



## redskinsfan34

Hey guys. Looks like it's all done here in Dexter / Ann Arbor. Not quite .75". All treated lots are melted off and wet. Concrete sidewalks that are untreated will probably need attention on zero tolerance accounts.


----------



## cuttingedge13

What's the going rate for sub contractors? I had a guy plow for me the last two storms, F350 with an 8 foot straight blade. We agreed upon $60 an hour...he really wanted $80, so I told him we'd see how it goes. I had to touch up his work and wasn't incredibly efficient. Now he's demanding $80 per hour for any further work. I gave him his check and said "good luck, I won't be needing your services".


----------



## grassmaster06

How many hours was he getting each time out. $60-75 I think is about average.i hate paying people per hour , my main salt driver called me at 109 today and I didn't pick up because I was pulling into the yard to meet him , so I had a missed call at 109 and I look at his paperwork a little later and it states he finished a 2pm.i know he wants money and he finished the route 45 min faster then normal but come on iwas right there when he called .I'm putting some GPS on the trucks people lie to much.


----------



## procut

cuttingedge13;1933304 said:


> What's the going rate for sub contractors? I had a guy plow for me the last two storms, F350 with an 8 foot straight blade. We agreed upon $60 an hour...he really wanted $80, so I told him we'd see how it goes. I had to touch up his work and wasn't incredibly efficient. Now he's demanding $80 per hour for any further work. I gave him his check and said "good luck, I won't be needing your services".


I would have too. If he was really good, 100% reliable and had his own insurance I could see $80 but not for what you described. Around here (Lansing) a lot of subs are getting as little as $35-$45/hour.


----------



## terrapro

$80 an hour LOL...
I'll work all day for you for $80 an hour.


----------



## GreenAcresFert

I only have a few subs, but I know the Properties pretty well. I figure it at $60-$65 an hour and set the price. Sometimes they make upwards of 75-80 an hour but its easier then dealing with doctored up route sheets.


----------



## TheXpress2002

What people don't realize is its not the size of truck it's all the blade type and size. $70-$75 is fair for a f250 with a 8.2 vblade.

Wouldn't pay more than $65 an hour for a straight blade unless I was desperate.


----------



## Defcon 5

TheXpress2002;1933430 said:


> What people don't realize is its not the size of truck it's all the blade type and size. $70-$75 is fair for a f250 with a 8.2 vblade.
> 
> Wouldn't pay more than $65 an hour for a straight blade unless I was desperate.


$75 is fair for a "V" or Wideout with a good operator......I firmly believe in a trial period at a lesser rate....I have seen and babysat some real Plowjockys over the years......


----------



## goinggreen

procut;1933383 said:


> I would have too. If he was really good, 100% reliable and had his own insurance I could see $80 but not for what you described. Around here (Lansing) a lot of subs are getting as little as $35-$45/hour.


Im only getting $45 an hour with my 7'6" straight blade. I think thats about average around lansing.


----------



## Freshwater

TheXpress2002;1933430 said:


> What people don't realize is its not the size of truck it's all the blade type and size. $70-$75 is fair for a f250 with a 8.2 vblade.
> 
> Wouldn't pay more than $65 an hour for a straight blade unless I was desperate.


I have to disagree, the right operator can make any blade efficient. It's more about technique, the ability to diagnose a lot and implement the right strategy.

I hired a guy last year for a storm. 7.5 boss blade, 1/2 ton truck, ext cab, long bed, 25yrs exp. He showed me things I had never seen before. He was fast, the plow was faster. We'd all be willing to pay him premium money.


----------



## Turf Z

procut;1933383 said:


> I would have too. If he was really good, 100% reliable and had his own insurance I could see $80 but not for what you described. Around here (Lansing) a lot of subs are getting as little as $35-$45/hour.


Last 2 years I had a sub working for $45/hr. Seems fair because you'd want a sub to work for less & wouldnt want it to be identical to your own hourly.


----------



## Defcon 5

Turf Z;1933579 said:


> Last 2 years I had a sub working for $45/hr. Seems fair because you'd want a sub to work for less & wouldnt want it to be identical to your own hourly.


$45 with own insurance???......


----------



## somervillelawn

I'm paying my sub $70 an hour with a 8'2" V plow. Most companies around Lansing are only paying $45-50 an hour for a V plow and their own insurance which seems pretty low to me. I think $60 an hour seemed fair especially if you were having to touch it up afterwards.


----------



## bln

Touch up is nothing. I hired a guy a few years ago and I had to bring in a skid steer to clean up his mess.


----------



## Turf Z

Defcon 5;1933585 said:


> $45 with own insurance???......


Yes. I told him to set his own price and that's what he came back with. That was the only sub I've ever used this far and it was only because I picked up a few lots very late into November that I had not planned on winning the bids for.

I'm also in holland and pricing around here seems a lot lower than many of you.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Defcon 5;1933585 said:


> $45 with own insurance???......


Yeah,yeah, yeah.

Just because you union guys make that without a truck.


----------



## Freshwater

bln;1933623 said:


> Touch up is nothing. I hired a guy a few years ago and I had to bring in a skid steer to clean up his mess.


I swear I was gonna go back and get that!!!! Haha, seriously though that's bad.


----------



## Superior L & L

I know it's been asked and supplied my times but does anyone have the website for todays snow totals in flint


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes;1933628 said:


> Yeah,yeah, yeah.
> 
> Just because you union guys make that without a truck.


Don't be a hater.......payup


----------



## Freshwater

http://www.chetsrentall.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/07/usedSales.pdf

Looks like Chest Rent all is selling some stuff.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Defcon 5;1934245 said:


> Don't be a hater.......payup


We could use a Defcon 4 or 5 over here.

At least a 1/4" down, more in some areas.


----------



## MrPike

Superior L & L;1933840 said:


> I know it's been asked and supplied my times but does anyone have the website for todays snow totals in flint


http://www.nohrsc.noaa.gov/nearest/index.html?city=Flint,+MI&county=&l=5&u=e&y=2015&m=1&d=20

Is this what you are looking for?


----------



## Turf Z

Mark Oomkes;1934260 said:


> We could use a Defcon 4 or 5 over here.
> 
> At least a 1/4" down, more in some areas.


Already 2" around 6:30am in some areas of Holland. Some of this looks lake enhanced. Strong miss on this forecast it would seem


----------



## redskinsfan34

About .5" down in Ann Arbor. I'm looking at the radar and it looks like it's going almost south to north?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Turf Z;1934268 said:


> Already 2" around 6:30am in some areas of Holland. Some of this looks lake enhanced. Strong miss on this forecast it would seem


Good for you.

We're still salting it away. Thumbs Up


----------



## 06clarkd

South to north radar that looks like it's done in a couple hours? I don't know where the rest is coming from ? No lake in ohio!


----------



## Freshwater

06clarkd;1934319 said:


> South to north radar that looks like it's done in a couple hours? I don't know where the rest is coming from ? No lake in ohio!


Should pivot before it's done.


----------



## 06clarkd

Yeah radar filling in now to the south I don't like it


----------



## Freshwater

Turf Z;1934268 said:


> Already 2" around 6:30am in some areas of Holland. Some of this looks lake enhanced. Strong miss on this forecast it would seem


When you say "looks lake enchanced" does it really look different?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

06clarkd;1934319 said:


> South to north radar that looks like it's done in a couple hours? I don't know where the rest is coming from ? No lake in ohio!





06clarkd;1934336 said:


> Yeah radar filling in now to the south I don't like it


It was doing that most of the night just south of me, in Allegan. Took forever to start snowing.


----------



## redskinsfan34

2" down in Ann Arbor. Light and fluffy stuff. The radar isn't matching up with the forecasts of snow showers into the evening.


----------



## 06clarkd

redskinsfan34;1934399 said:


> 2" down in Ann Arbor. Light and fluffy stuff. The radar isn't matching up with the forecasts of snow showers into the evening.


Yeah I see that I only have 1/2 inch on the ground in holly less than that where I treated yesterday and the radar looks empty except for that small band in southwest mi


----------



## ProperLandscape

Solid inch down in southfield. 1/2" on treated surfaces. Still snowing pretty hard.


----------



## Green Glacier

Radar looks to doing the rap around thingy


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BTW, newhere, the truck I was referring to with the 25,990 GVWR is still plated at 32. I thought I dropped it down.


----------



## procut

redskinsfan34;1934399 said:


> 2" down in Ann Arbor. Light and fluffy stuff. The radar isn't matching up with the forecasts of snow showers into the evening.


That's what I can't figure out. Once this gets through there doesn't appear to be anything more behind it.


----------



## Frosty12

Measuring about 1.5" in Highland/White Lake, including any residual snow from yesterday. Probably an inch of new snow today so far.


----------



## lawns4life

Does anyone think that band in Indiana will shift north into Michigan? If not it looks to be finishing up besides a few snow showers lingering.


----------



## 06clarkd

Anyone got any eyes south of 96 novi/ Farmington area? News is saying around 2" south of 96


----------



## EternityEnds

06clarkd;1934497 said:


> Anyone got any eyes south of 96 novi/ Farmington area? News is saying around 2" south of 96


At 96 and middlebelt. Pushing every bit of 3".


----------



## Frosty12

Anyone doing resi's north of 96?


----------



## lawns4life

Frosty12;1934606 said:


> Anyone doing resi's north of 96?


Going to be starting them this evening once everything is done and rush hour is over. With yesterday's snow and today's theres easily over 2" in Troy.


----------



## moosey

Just left Bloomfield Hills, Quarton & Lahser area. With yesterdays snowfall, its measuring 1.75".. I stopped at Franklin & Quarton area too. Smae thing 1.75" Not going to do Resi's!


----------



## newhere

Frosty12;1934606 said:


> Anyone doing resi's north of 96?


Still snowing rather hard now, going to wait till later to make a call on that but 99% sure they will be getting plowed. Guys want to work, I could use the money and I don't want to hear *****ing tomorrow.


----------



## Frosty12

Yeah, my thoughts too. Heading out after 9:00. Rather get calls saying they didn't want service, than calls asking where the hell I was.


----------



## redskinsfan34

Got done around 8. Did all commercials and any residentials with a 2"trigger.


----------



## Freshwater

Nice call on this one Ryan. 1-3 with more snow as you move south. Spot on, and the increase was noticeable.


----------



## KL3540

Ahhh BED TIME!!!!


----------



## Green Glacier

KL3540;1935146 said:


> Ahhh BED TIME!!!!


Might want to look at radar


----------



## Freshwater

Green Glacier;1935168 said:


> Might want to look at radar


Uuggghhhh!!!!!


----------



## bln

Green Glacier;1935168 said:


> Might want to look at radar


How I have enough salt down to handle it.


----------



## EternityEnds

anyone have eyes on this? Im in Dearborn not seeing anything yet


----------



## TheXpress2002

With this one pretty much past us.... (left over spin cycle this morning)

Attention turns to the Sunday night Monday timeframe. 

A clipper on crack will drop down through the area. Seeing that that these clippers are overachieving..... model consensus at this point is for a 3-5 inch system. Some banding within could produce higher totals.


----------



## terrapro

I stopped for breakfast but last I was on the road which was just 30minutes ago treated was covering up...hoping salt will hold now that it stopped


----------



## RMGLawn

TheXpress2002;1935224 said:


> With this one pretty much past us.... (left over spin cycle this morning)
> 
> Attention turns to the Sunday night Monday timeframe.
> 
> A clipper on crack will drop down through the area. Seeing that that these clippers are overachieving..... model consensus at this point is for a 3-5 inch system. Some banding within could produce higher totals.


Hey...

Since apparently you know someone from up there where your info comes in...I need you to put in a request. Could we get an easy salting Sunday, Tuesday can be a push but let's just take it easy Sunday.

Ok great, thanks.


----------



## redskinsfan34

TheXpress2002;1935224 said:


> With this one pretty much past us.... (left over spin cycle this morning)
> 
> Attention turns to the Sunday night Monday timeframe.
> 
> A clipper on crack will drop down through the area. Seeing that that these clippers are overachieving..... model consensus at this point is for a 3-5 inch system. Some banding within could produce higher totals.


Thanks Ryan. You were right on with yesterday.


----------



## delong17

redskinsfan34;1935262 said:


> Thanks Ryan. You were right on with yesterday.


He truely was, i brag to my family and friends about him... now im the weather man. They always say, whats the weather gonna be like this week, when are storms coming.... one of them is a nay sayer saying that its all puffery and made up..... so last week when ryan predicted the storm last night to come.... i said, let this be a test. If we get a storm, stfu, if we dont, then ill stop bragging.....

Sure enough, ryan made me look like the boss! Thats for sure.


----------



## Boomer123

Pot hole season has begun. Man the edges of the roads are opening up.
I hate plowing in the dark seems like it hit every pot hole early this morning.


----------



## newhere

Boomer123;1935413 said:


> Pot hole season has begun. Man the edges of the roads are opening up.
> I hate plowing in the dark seems like it hit every pot hole early this morning.


I was just thinking the same thing! You know what half the problem is, it's that the guys fixing them do such a half ass job when it comes to patching. They throw a huge mound in a hole and let the cars compact it and call it good. Well now that makes a huge bump that trucks and cars slam and they slowly start to destroy all the road around that initial pothole. Now a huge patch of road goes to ****. I think a little plate compactor and a little effort would yield huge returns on the conditions of the roads.


----------



## KL3540

Green Glacier;1935168 said:


> Might want to look at radar


I'm glad I didn't look, lol. Everything seems to be looking good today.

I do need a new printer though!!! I have to catch up on invoices. Amy suggestions. I had/have an HP ink jet. Looking to replace it with another all in one. Any suggestions. $100 bucks or less range. . I'm debating between laser or inkjet. I don't orint much.

I would like it wireless so I can print from my iPhone


----------



## KL3540

newhere;1935430 said:


> I was just thinking the same thing! You know what half the problem is, it's that the guys fixing them do such a half ass job when it comes to patching. They throw a huge mound in a hole and let the cars compact it and call it good. Well now that makes a huge bump that trucks and cars slam and they slowly start to destroy all the road around that initial pothole. Now a huge patch of road goes to ****. I think a little plate compactor and a little effort would yield huge returns on the conditions of the roads.


I definitly agree.

I would think too, (using the compactor) may take more time up front, but may save from coming back to refill or fix the hole several times. I'm probably wrong but that would be my thought.

I hate driving and hearing all them little ashpalt rocks peg my truck and then get nicely washed in with the next salt puddle.


----------



## TheXpress2002

Might as well just send us to DEFCON 1
Code Red


----------



## snowfighter83

thanks ryan


----------



## Defcon 5

TheXpress2002;1935470 said:


> Might as well just send us to DEFCON 1
> Code Red


What????......Gotta go to Code Orange before Red...Code Red can only be issued day before a storm....


----------



## TheXpress2002

Defcon 5;1935528 said:


> What????......Gotta go to Code Orange before Red...Code Red can only be issued day before a storm....


Well now that you have taken it to Orange....

...take it to Red


----------



## Defcon 5

TheXpress2002;1935534 said:


> Well now that you have taken it to Orange....
> 
> ...take it to Red


Ok then.......We are going to Red..........:salute:


----------



## Mark Oomkes

There's going to be a storm tomorrow?

The idiot on MLive wrote a story about shoveling the recent snow off sidewalks and drives, even though it's supposed to be upper 30's tomorrow and Saturday. Idiot


----------



## TheXpress2002

Defcon 5;1935540 said:


> Ok then.......We are going to Red..........:salute:


I felt that was a Sean Connery/Alec Baldwin moment from the Hunt For Red October


----------



## Defcon 5

TheXpress2002;1935600 said:


> I felt that was a Sean Connery/Alec Baldwin moment from the Hunt For Red October


..........................:salute:


----------



## TheXpress2002

Defcon 5;1935614 said:


> ..........................:salute:


Verify our range to target....

...one ping only


----------



## MPM

still have the snowex 6000, if anyone needs it, bring $750obo and take it with you!!!


----------



## goinggreen

MPM;1935673 said:


> still have the snowex 6000, if anyone needs it, bring $750obo and take it with you!!!


Can you email me a few pics? are you selling harness and controller with it.


----------



## terrapro

MPM;1935673 said:


> still have the snowex 6000, if anyone needs it, bring $750obo and take it with you!!!


I might be interested. Text me or whatever 8106235169


----------



## Turf Z

MPM;1935673 said:


> still have the snowex 6000, if anyone needs it, bring $750obo and take it with you!!!


anything wrong with it?


----------



## LapeerLandscape

TheXpress2002;1935636 said:


> Verify our range to target....
> 
> ...one ping only


That was a good movie.


----------



## terrapro

Seeing a couple of the Boss electric Vboxes around here...my supplier said no concerns from the guys using them. Anyone else have one?


----------



## BossPlow2010

terrapro;1935900 said:


> Seeing a couple of the Boss electric Vboxes around here...my supplier said no concerns from the guys using them. Anyone else have one?


I'm running one, and I think it's great. 
I have the auger type which I'm told is better for rock salt versus sand or mix.
It does a pretty good job spreading, the controller is pretty easy to use too and has some good features.
The dump switch and work light on the back are a plus too!

Another nice feature is being poly, two guys can put it in and remove it from the truck.
I try to wash it out after every storm, I've heard of some guys having issues with it freezing between the auger and the trough.
Paid about 6000 I believe

I upgraded from a snow ex tailgate spreader.


----------



## TheXpress2002

Tad weaker from yesterday's model runs but Sunday still looks like a 3-5 style event.

Snow looks to start around sunrise and out of here by 6pm


----------



## redskinsfan34

TheXpress2002;1936171 said:


> Tad weaker from yesterday's model runs but Sunday still looks like a 3-5 style event.
> 
> Snow looks to start around sunrise and out of here by 6pm


Thanks Ryan. I'd like to say it's nice having you back on more frequently giving updates as things approach. I'm sure most everyone agrees.


----------



## ProperLandscape

redskinsfan34;1936176 said:


> Thanks Ryan. I'd like to say it's nice having you back on more frequently giving updates as things approach. I'm sure most everyone agrees.


I agree!!! It's nice have a heads up that we are getting 3-5", instead of looking at Accuweather which says 1-3" and then we end up with 5". Accuweather usually updates their forcast about 15 minutes before it stops snowing.


----------



## Defcon 5

ProperLandscape;1936182 said:


> I agree!!! It's nice have a heads up that we are getting 3-5", instead of looking at Accuweather which says 1-3" and then we end up with 5". Accuweather usually updates their forcast about 15 minutes before it stops snowing.





redskinsfan34;1936176 said:


> Thanks Ryan. I'd like to say it's nice having you back on more frequently giving updates as things approach. I'm sure most everyone agrees.


Stop Brown nosing him....Its not like he is giving out free Beer.......:laughing:......


----------



## Turf Z

ProperLandscape;1936182 said:


> I agree!!! It's nice have a heads up that we are getting 3-5", instead of looking at Accuweather which says 1-3" and then we end up with 5". Accuweather usually updates their forcast about 15 minutes before it stops snowing.


I have never trusted accuweather


----------



## Mark Oomkes

TheXpress2002;1936171 said:


> Tad weaker from yesterday's model runs but Sunday still looks like a 3-5 style event.
> 
> Snow looks to *start around sunrise* and out of here by 6pm


Splendid!



Defcon 5;1936187 said:


> Stop Brown nosing him....Its not like he is giving out free Beer.......:laughing:......


I did get a free breakfast from him. Pretty sure that was because he felt sorry for me after the Nazi cop in Plymouth pulled me over. :laughing:


----------



## 06clarkd

TheXpress2002;1936171 said:


> Tad weaker from yesterday's model runs but Sunday still looks like a 3-5 style event.
> 
> Snow looks to start around sunrise and out of here by 6pm


Need a like button for that timing


----------



## bln

06clarkd;1936239 said:


> Need a like button for that timing


Yes we do. Thanks Ryan.


----------



## Superior L & L

That would be a perfect timed ending if it really comes that way


----------



## jbiggert

TheXpress2002;1936171 said:


> Tad weaker from yesterday's model runs but Sunday still looks like a 3-5 style event.
> 
> Snow looks to start around sunrise and out of here by 6pm


Are you buying into the southern shift all the models have trended to today? It now looks to miss most of us....these models are way to unpredictable this year


----------



## TheXpress2002

jbiggert;1936540 said:


> Are you buying into the southern shift all the models have trended to today? It now looks to miss most of us....these models are way to unpredictable this year


Not buying the south trend


----------



## jbiggert

TheXpress2002;1936542 said:


> Not buying the south trend


Interesting...so do you still think the bulk of the snow comes through SE MI? Is there a model run thats more reliable 00/12 vs 06/18? Thanks for your input as always prepare for the worst and whatever happens, happens. At least there is sunshine out there today!


----------



## Mark Oomkes

TheXpress2002;1936542 said:


> Not buying the south trend


But are you selling it? :laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## TheXpress2002

jbiggert;1936550 said:


> Interesting...so do you still think the bulk of the snow comes through SE MI? Is there a model run thats more reliable 00/12 vs 06/18? Thanks for your input as always prepare for the worst and whatever happens, happens. At least there is sunshine out there today!


There is always the discussion of the 0z/12z being more reliable. Imo a model run is a model run weather it's the 0z or 18z. Focus on the trends. The trend had always been a more north solution until the 12z run today. If the 18z here jumps back north then you know the 12z was just a blip.


----------



## Turf Z

patiently awaiting next model run. we do a few churches so a 5-7am timeline is kinda tight on a 3-5"


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Turf Z;1936593 said:


> patiently awaiting next model run. we do a few churches so a 5-7am timeline is kinda tight on a 3-5"


Just plow with the storm. :laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## Turf Z

Mark Oomkes;1936627 said:


> Just plow with the storm. :laughing::laughing::laughing:


theyll love the sound of a plow scraping during the benediction


----------



## bln

Turf Z;1936633 said:


> theyll love the sound of a plow scraping during the benediction


Just salt it away


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Turf Z;1936633 said:


> theyll love the sound of a plow scraping during the benediction


Been there, done that.


----------



## Turf Z

Mark Oomkes;1936718 said:


> Been there, done that.


Thumbs Up


----------



## Superior L & L

The devil will melt all the snow away in the church parking lots


----------



## redskinsfan34

Turf Z;1936593 said:


> patiently awaiting next model run. we do a few churches so a 5-7am timeline is kinda tight on a 3-5"


On a.Sunday wouldn't you only plow with the storm at places that are open?


----------



## Defcon 5

Is Sundays storm falling apart?????..........


----------



## Lightningllc

Defcon 5;1937005 said:


> Is Sundays storm falling apart?????..........


The devil did it. No one wants a perfect storm to end at 6 pm.


----------



## Defcon 5

Lightningllc;1937022 said:


> The devil did it. No one wants a perfect storm to end at 6 pm.


I want a Perfect Storm.............


----------



## Superior L & L

The guessers are saying we will be lucky for a salting now tomorrow, witch I'm fine with


----------



## bln

The news scroll at the bottom just said that the attorney General had found no price fixing with salt prices this year.


----------



## Do It All Do It Right

Supply and demand dictating price is all it could possibly considering there is only a small handful of salt producers. ;(


----------



## On a Call

Lets see....he is wrong

Preseason for last years salt I was paying 38 a ton, cheap yes I know. But that is what I paid.

This preseason...I am paying 95 with a 20 per ton prepay. 

Shortage ? Well perhaps.

But I would have liked to bump up my snow plowing prices 250 % this season and know that I will get it.


----------



## On a Call

As for the snow...

Looks like in Toledo we are going to catch it


----------



## Mark Oomkes

On a Call;1937081 said:


> Lets see....he is wrong
> 
> Preseason for last years salt I was paying 38 a ton, cheap yes I know. But that is what I paid.
> 
> This preseason...I am paying 95 with a 20 per ton prepay.
> 
> Shortage ? Well perhaps.
> 
> But I would have liked to bump up my snow plowing prices 250 % this season and know that I will get it.


Count your blessings, I'd love to see those prices.


----------



## On a Call

Yeah I know, I do count them. I have friends paying 135 but they had no prepay investment so there is a trade off. I have offered them some. BTW..yes this is nice clean dry blue salt.


----------



## On a Call

superior l & l;1937053 said:


> the guessers are saying we will be lucky for a salting now tomorrow, witch i'm fine with


me too !!!


----------



## TheXpress2002

Trend is for a line from Lansing to A2 and west for snow. Everyone else a few flakes. 

Rarely see such a south trend come to fruition. 

Chalk another into the loss column.


----------



## On a Call

Yeah Toledo has hit an above average for inches this January. 

But nothing like last winter.


----------



## TheXpress2002

Dtx is also above average for snow, believe it or not for January


----------



## Freshwater

TheXpress2002;1937102 said:


> Trend is for a line from Lansing to A2 and west for snow. Everyone else a few flakes.
> 
> Rarely see such a south trend come to fruition.
> 
> Chalk another into the loss column.


Oh Well!!!

Ryan, seems like something batted both this winter storm and the clipper way south. Any theories?


----------



## Freshwater

New word from the weather channel. "Fatflakes" LOL!!!


----------



## redskinsfan34

TheXpress2002;1937102 said:


> Trend is for a line from Lansing to A2 and west for snow. Everyone else a few flakes.
> 
> Rarely see such a south trend come to fruition.
> 
> Chalk another into the loss column.


Any thoughts on totals Ryan?


----------



## Defcon 5

TheXpress2002;1937102 said:


> Trend is for a line from Lansing to A2 and west for snow. Everyone else a few flakes.
> 
> Rarely see such a south trend come to fruition.
> 
> Chalk another into the loss column.


Dam Dry Slot!!!!......................


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes;1937086 said:


> Count your blessings, I'd love to see those prices.


I think your suppliers know who you are and price accordingly.......:whistling:


----------



## KL3540

So if tomorrow is a bust, is there any hope for Thursday?


----------



## KL3540

I'm trying to get another subdivision account that's nice and close. Tomorrow would have been a great meet and greet !!!


----------



## newhere

Defcon 5;1937171 said:


> Dam Dry Slot!!!!......................


Spit on it, that's what helps me when it's a dry slot.


----------



## bln

I would like to apologize to everyone here. MPM and myself fixed our equipment yesterday and today do that is why the storm went south.


----------



## MPM

bln;1937383 said:


> I would like to apologize to everyone here. MPM and myself fixed our equipment yesterday and today do that is why the storm went south.


Lol. For a plow truck its never "just a quick oil change". Pass side inner tie rod with with a ton of play. More than likely due to the wonderful potholes talked about the other day!


----------



## TheXpress2002

KL3540;1937289 said:


> So if tomorrow is a bust, is there any hope for Thursday?


Yes. That is a very widespread system that will cross the country.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

bln;1937383 said:


> I would like to apologize to everyone here. MPM and myself fixed our equipment yesterday and today do that is why the storm went south.


Lol, I finally got the new Ram on the road and ready to plow. It's my fault.

Truck that lost the tranny is back.

Truck that had a fire under the dash is working now. Windows, radio, gauges, everything.

BTW, shut up Defcon, I can't post pics from my phone.


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes;1937444 said:


> Lol, I finally got the new Ram on the road and ready to plow. It's my fault.
> 
> Truck that lost the tranny is back.
> 
> Truck that had a fire under the dash is working now. Windows, radio, gauges, everything.
> 
> *BTW, shut up Defcon, I can't post pics from my phone*.


What did I do to deserve this attack?????................

Maybe its time you upgrade your phone then......


----------



## Freshwater

Defcon 5;1937608 said:


> What did I do to deserve this attack?????................
> 
> Maybe its time you upgrade your phone then......


LOL!!! My dad had that phone. It was the top of the line, to the point some dude my dad knew tried to steal it from him.


----------



## KL3540

Defcon 5;1937608 said:


> What did I do to deserve this attack?????................
> 
> Maybe its time you upgrade your phone then......


Ha ha ha !! That's hilarious!!!


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Defcon 5;1937608 said:


> What did I do to deserve this attack?????................
> 
> Maybe its time you upgrade your phone then......


My dad had one of those too.

Although, his first one was hard wired in the truck.


----------



## Lightningllc

Raining at my house. Not icy but raining. Anyone have eyes in brighton


----------



## Superior L & L

Looks like a decent line of lake effect is coming down the line between 96 and 94


----------



## Freshwater

Superior L & L;1938059 said:


> Looks like a decent line of lake effect is coming down the line between 96 and 94


Is anything sticking?


----------



## EternityEnds

Freshwater;1938071 said:


> Is anything sticking?


Real light dusting from Livonia to dearborn (that's all I've had eyes on. Treated lots are partial wet, some covered. What covered is getting a little slick with the temps being down.


----------



## TheXpress2002

Well since this one took a ****....

Next potential for a system is Wednesday night-Thursday-Thursday night. Long duration type system 

Then attention turns to next weekend. After that it gets brutally cold for an extended stretch


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Feels nice out there, like January is supposed to feel.


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes;1938148 said:


> Feels nice out there, like January is supposed to feel.


Have you been drinking already??????......

Leave the drinking to the "Pros".........


----------



## Lightningllc

Mark Oomkes;1938148 said:


> Feels nice out there, like January is supposed to feel.


Amen. This is how winter should be. A storm a week.


----------



## sefh

Looks like a light snow/freezing rain here down south.


----------



## grassmaster06

Does anyone think I could gain any more production by using boss wings vs the pro wings,I have the boss wings on my v plow and they are fantastic ,my other drivers use straight blades with pro wing ,one of my guys just got seriously sick and I'm trying to split his route between the 3 of us.idont know if it's worth changing out and swapping wings


----------



## jbiggert

TheXpress2002;1938114 said:


> Well since this one took a ****....
> 
> Next potential for a system is Wednesday night-Thursday-Thursday night. Long duration type system
> 
> Then attention turns to next weekend. After that it gets brutally cold for an extended stretch


What kind of effect do you think the big east coast storm will have on our chances next week. Does a big storm like that change the dynamics for the region in the short term?


----------



## TheXpress2002

jbiggert;1938354 said:


> What kind of effect do you think the big east coast storm will have on our chances next week. Does a big storm like that change the dynamics for the region in the short term?


Yes. A system that is this intense plays a large roll on our weather going forward. Many different aspects on how the jets will interact.

My opinion is don't take anything the models are spitting out to heart the next 2 days...

...I still think we get some sort of snow Thursday and over next weekend


----------



## Jason

A buddy of mine was wondering if anyone is selling a 1.5 -2yd electric spreader? Thanks

And I Want to Thank Express for all the Great weather updates always looking for your updates. Thanks Again!


----------



## jtc1227

Jason;1938648 said:


> A buddy of mine was wondering if anyone is selling a 1.5 -2yd electric spreader? Thanks
> 
> And I Want to Thank Express for all the Great weather updates always looking for your updates. Thanks Again!


 My brother has a snowex vee pro 8000 he's looking to sell. If your friend is interested I'll give you my brothers info


----------



## Jason

Yes message me his info if you can. Thanks!


----------



## Lightningllc

Man I would not want to be in New York right now.


----------



## 06clarkd

Lightningllc;1938813 said:


> Man I would not want to be in New York right now.


Loaders would be about the only thing able to take care of that much snow!! Better them than us


----------



## Lightningllc

New York is getting all the snow this year. November snow and now this.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

06clarkd;1938821 said:


> Loaders would be about the only thing able to take care of that much snow!! Better them than us


Depends on how heavy it is.


----------



## magnatrac

Lightningllc;1938824 said:


> New York is getting all the snow this year. November snow and now this.


14 saltings + or- depending on the job and 4 full route plows I'm happy so far. It's half way through the season so there's plenty of time for snow. They can have the big snows ,I like 2-4 "storms !


----------



## Lightningllc

magnatrac;1938878 said:


> 14 saltings + or- depending on the job and 4 full route plows I'm happy so far. It's half way through the season so there's plenty of time for snow. They can have the big snows ,I like 2-4 "storms !


We are having the perfect winter. Don't get me wrong I could get used to this.


----------



## KL3540

We could all handle to 2' of snow. I just can't imagine when they get 7'. That's when I just scratch my head. 

Is there anything above defcon red or is that when the white flag comes out ?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Just plow with the storm. Lol


----------



## kg26

I think we are going to miss it.


----------



## RMGLawn

Does anyone know if Monroe, by Wal-Mart got much if any snow today?


----------



## jtc1227

Jason;1938805 said:


> Yes message me his info if you can. Thanks!


I can't send a message, I don't think I have the minimum post requirements. Call or text him 2four8 91four 79two9


----------



## Turf Z

Lightningllc;1938879 said:


> We are having the perfect winter. Don't get me wrong I could get used to this.


I'm somewhat enjoying it. Making a lot less on per-pushes but with all the re-freezing and thaws making a killing on salting. 
I do a bunch of private roads and this is the first year they've asked for salt on multiple occasions.

The employees do hate this winter though


----------



## Defcon 5

I bet Express is drooling over this East Coast storm.......This is better than Porn for all the weather geeks......


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes;1938941 said:


> Just plow with the storm. Lol


That's what it says on the back of my chainlift plow.....:salute:


----------



## Mark Oomkes

RMGLawn;1939039 said:


> Does anyone know if Monroe, by Wal-Mart got much if any snow today?


I think they had aboot 6".



Defcon 5;1939139 said:


> I bet Express is drooling over this East Coast storm.......This is better than Porn for all the weather geeks......


He was already crying yesterday because the snow missed him by 20 miles.


----------



## RMGLawn

Mark Oomkes;1939144 said:


> I think they had aboot 6".
> 
> He was already crying yesterday because the snow missed him by 20 miles.


Lol. You are a funny man


----------



## Lightningllc

Just logged into new Yorkshire highway cameras, looks like it has started snowing and starting to add up. 

A lot of forums are blowing up with guys offering to come work there for $200+ a hour. I wouldn't want to put my equipment though the wear n tear for $200 hr. Let alone where would you get fuel, sleep, eat.


----------



## Superior L & L

Lightningllc;1939184 said:


> Just logged into new Yorkshire highway cameras, looks like it has started snowing and starting to add up.
> 
> A lot of forums are blowing up with guys offering to come work there for $200+ a hour. I wouldn't want to put my equipment though the wear n tear for $200 hr. Let alone where would you get fuel, sleep, eat.


I'm fine sitting in michigan watching the storm on tv. Beside anyone that goes is ultimately stranding there customers for the opertunity to make a couple of bucks for a few days!


----------



## Mark Oomkes

I like my sleep.


----------



## Freshwater

Anything coming out of what's over Wisconsin right now? It's way too close to be Thurs weather, that's by Calgary right now. 

The east coast can have this one, I'm fine right here.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Freshwater;1939209 said:


> Anything coming out of what's over Wisconsin right now? It's way too close to be Thurs weather, that's by Calgary right now.
> 
> The east coast can have this one, I'm fine right here.


If it's in Calgary, it either isn't a clipper or it's the slowest one in history.

Pretty sure the dry air is going to suck up any moisture from it.


----------



## Freshwater

Mark Oomkes;1939217 said:


> If it's in Calgary, it either isn't a clipper or it's the slowest one in history.
> 
> Pretty sure the dry air is going to suck up any moisture from it.


Just northwest of Calgary. Looking at a big snow blob over wisconsin.


----------



## TheXpress2002

Freshwater;1939243 said:


> Just northwest of Calgary. Looking at a big snow blob over wisconsin.


Not going to hit us


----------



## Lightningllc

I declare a defcon IV Just because


----------



## Freshwater

TheXpress2002;1939252 said:


> Not going to hit us


I like this winter so far. Thanks Ryan.


----------



## redskinsfan34

TheXpress2002;1939252 said:


> Not going to hit us


Hey Ryan. Any preliminary thoughts on totals for Thurs. and maybe Sat.?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Lightningllc;1939253 said:


> I declare a defcon IV Just because


Well then, let's start drinking!


----------



## Lightningllc

Mark Oomkes;1939258 said:


> Well then, let's start drinking!


Let's meet at bell's brewery. Sounds like some hopslam is in order.


----------



## Turf Z

Mark Oomkes;1939199 said:


> I like my sleep.


Agree. I'd be up the past 2 days just with anxiety with these totals near boston.


----------



## TheXpress2002

redskinsfan34;1939255 said:


> Hey Ryan. Any preliminary thoughts on totals for Thurs. and maybe Sat.?


2-4 on Thursday at most

If the system Sunday phases a substantial snow is possible. If it doesn't a couple inches likely.


----------



## redskinsfan34

TheXpress2002;1939279 said:


> 2-4 on Thursday at most
> 
> If the system Sunday phases a substantial snow is possible. If it doesn't a couple inches likely.


Thank you sir. :salute:


----------



## Mark Oomkes

TheXpress2002;1939279 said:


> 2-4 on Thursday at most
> 
> If the system Sunday phases a substantial snow is possible. If it doesn't a couple inches likely.


Perfect.....


----------



## TheXpress2002

Mark Oomkes;1939286 said:


> Perfect.....


It's Superbowl...

...it's always a guaranteed plow


----------



## KL3540

TheXpress2002;1939279 said:


> 2-4 on Thursday at most
> 
> If the system Sunday phases a substantial snow is possible. If it doesn't a couple inches likely.


I like the sound of that.


----------



## MikeLawnSnowLLC

2-4 Thursday sounds sexy


----------



## Mark Oomkes

MikeLawnSnowLLC;1939469 said:


> 2-4 Thursday sounds sexy


Not another one...............


----------



## terrapro

Alright I won't lie after going over invoicing for the last 30 days I can't complain about this season.


----------



## Freshwater

terrapro;1939499 said:


> Alright I won't lie after going over invoicing for the last 30 days I can't complain about this season.


If I had this year's route last year, I'd have all new trucks and equipment.


----------



## Lightningllc

Freshwater;1939611 said:


> If I had this year's route last year, I'd have all new trucks and equipment.


And you would live in a padded room, In a nice white coat.:realmad:


----------



## Freshwater

Lightningllc;1939648 said:


> And you would live in a padded room, In a nice white coat.:realmad:


With nice big belts on the coat. And my stomach would be doing jumping jacks for days.


----------



## Tango

Great, it sounds like nothing for Saturday. Headed North to do some sledding.


----------



## newhere

Single axle dump on spring ride or air ride? 
Any opinions? 600 dollar diffrence.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Air ride all the way


----------



## newhere

Dealer says it will have a squishy ride? Any truth to that?


----------



## newhere

I hate to do this again to you mark with my DOT questions but do you know the max lbs allowed on a rear axle? If I add a lift axle what will a lift add? 


I really need to go get a book of my own.


----------



## KL3540

newhere;1939892 said:


> Single axle dump on spring ride or air ride?
> Any opinions? 600 dollar diffrence.


I can't comment on trucks, but the difference from everyone's opinions in Tractors is air ride!!!


----------



## eatonpaving

newhere;1939984 said:


> Dealer says it will have a squishy ride? Any truth to that?


yes, and bags blow, spring on a single axle will last many many years...had a 5 yard with air lift and brakes and did not like it at all...


----------



## newhere

I'm guessing springs will handle being over loaded much better also.


----------



## TheXpress2002

newhere;1940009 said:


> I'm guessing springs will handle being over loaded much better also.


Spring ride, air brakes, air seat.

Best of all worlds


----------



## KL3540

Lmao!!! To many Labatts !! I thought you meant seats!! Ok, back to the fridge


----------



## CSP#1

*Sub-Contract Partners Wanted*

We need new sub-contract partners to finish out the season.

Roseville and St. Clair Shores retail sites. Seasonal compensation.

Must have pickup trucks equipped with either rock salt or liquid capability.
Could also use loaders if you have them.

Must have good insurance, GL, auto, Work Comp.

Call Mike if you are interested in learning more 248-640-0937


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Air ride all the way around. Plus air ride seat. Air and spring are not the best, but I would. 

Air bags blow. 

Springs break. 

Everything is mechanical and will break eventually. 

Regarding weight, it all depends on axle(s) capacity. And then getting into the bridge formulas which I will not even claim to understand. I just don't get how you can get more weight on a super train with fewer axles than a regular pup and lead with axles all the way underneath.


----------



## caitlyncllc

springs are a more stable ride. air bags with a good load makes it feel like the truck is gonna flip every time you turn a corner. according to the michigan dept. of truck safety, the axle weight is determined by the width of tire tread x something, cant remember the number. but that calculated weight can not exceed the combined weight ratings of any other component on the truck (such as the rated capacity of the tires). 
here is the number to that dept, they can answer all your questions: 1 800-682-4682


----------



## TheXpress2002

1-3 is still a good bet for Thursday. Highest totals near the 69 corridor with an inch or less south of 94 with mixing issues.

Moving on to Sunday.

Looks like the systems will phase of some sort. Still 5 days out and with the recent track record of the models don't take it to heart, but also being Superbowl folks may not be happy.


----------



## Defcon 5

caitlyncllc;1940155 said:


> springs are a more stable ride. air bags with a good load makes it feel like the truck is gonna flip every time you turn a corner. according to the michigan dept. of truck safety, the axle weight is determined by the width of tire tread x something, cant remember the number. but that calculated weight can not exceed the combined weight ratings of any other component on the truck (such as the rated capacity of the tires).
> here is the number to that dept, they can answer all your questions: 1 800-682-4682


I have been pulled over my fair share in Big Trucks.....Never once have they looked at tire ratings....The only concern for Motor carrier enforcement is what are they gonna write you a ticket for...

They are gonna start with the big ones first...Overweight...Then they are gonna go after mechanical issues....Brakes out of adjustment,lights,Etc....


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes;1940154 said:


> Air ride all the way around. Plus air ride seat. Air and spring are not the best, but I would.
> 
> Air bags blow.
> 
> Springs break.
> 
> Everything is mechanical and will break eventually.
> 
> Regarding weight, it all depends on axle(s) capacity. And then getting into the bridge formulas which I will not even claim to understand. I just don't get how you can get more weight on a super train with fewer axles than a regular pup and lead with axles all the way underneath.


9 foot spread is supposed to spread the weight out more.....That's the theroy


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Defcon 5;1940165 said:


> 9 foot spread is supposed to spread the weight out more.....That's the theroy


If your talking trailers as in Tractor/Trailer 9 ft spread should get you 18,000lbs per axle if they are close together should be 13,000 lbs per axle. If your going over weight as in permit over weight no more then 700 lbs per sq inch of tire if I recall but don't quote me on that.


----------



## Freshwater

Steer axle and single axles 9ft apart are 18000. Tandems 3.5ft apart are 16000. Axles more than 3.5ft but less than 9ft are 13000. The 13000 axle, if you have one, also drops the closest tandem down to 13000 each. These are caps, up to these caps tire rating applies. Tire rating with a cap of 700lbs per inch of tire width, determined by the manufacturer. 

Defcon, your tire rating should exceed your axle limit, which explains why they never bothered with it.

Edit: to get 18000 on steer axle you need high pressure pneumatic or balloon tires. Otherwise they go by 15400.


----------



## newhere

So 

18,000 front 
18,000 rear 
18,000 drop axle on 9' spread 

Maximum 54,000 pounds. 

Probably can't get that much weight on the front axle so that will reduce capacity and I believe I want to go with a smaller lift axle tire to provide more ground clearance when up so I believe that reduces capacity also. 


I'm trying to get 30-35 yards of hardwood mulch on a single axle and be legal. Body and hoist is rather light.


----------



## Freshwater

newhere;1940234 said:


> So
> 
> 18,000 front
> 18,000 rear
> 18,000 drop axle on 9' spread
> 
> Maximum 54,000 pounds.
> 
> Probably can't get that much weight on the front axle so that will reduce capacity and I believe I want to go with a smaller lift axle tire to provide more ground clearance when up so I believe that reduces capacity also.
> 
> I'm trying to get 30-35 yards of hardwood mulch on a single axle and be legal. Body and hoist is rather light.


18000 front with right tires, otherwise 15400.
Smaller tires will reduce capacity to what the tires are rated for.
If your drop axle I less than 9ft from any other axle that axle rating drops.


----------



## Freshwater

Michigan center for truck safety.
1131 centennial way, suite 2
Lansing mi 48917

(800) 682-4682
(517) 321-1955


----------



## Defcon 5

newhere;1940234 said:


> So
> 
> 18,000 front
> 18,000 rear
> 18,000 drop axle on 9' spread
> 
> Maximum 54,000 pounds.
> 
> Probably can't get that much weight on the front axle so that will reduce capacity and I believe I want to go with a smaller lift axle tire to provide more ground clearance when up so I believe that reduces capacity also.
> 
> I'm trying to get 30-35 yards of hardwood mulch on a single axle and be legal. Body and hoist is rather light.


How Mulch does a yard of Mulch weigh??........Im sure it varies

You wont be getting a whole lot on the steer so the Axle and lift axle will be carrying the majority of the weight......


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Defcon 5;1940261 said:


> How Mulch does a yard of Mulch weigh??........Im sure it varies
> 
> You wont be getting a whole lot on the steer so the Axle and lift axle will be carrying the majority of the weight......


One yard of mulch is approx. 700 lbs depending on how wet it is.


----------



## terrapro

LapeerLandscape;1940264 said:


> One yard of mulch is approx. 700 lbs depending on how wet it is.


Don't forget type...1yd of dry cedar weighs a hell of a lot less then 1yd of wet hardwood


----------



## TheXpress2002

newhere;1940234 said:


> So
> 
> 18,000 front
> 18,000 rear
> 18,000 drop axle on 9' spread
> 
> Maximum 54,000 pounds.
> 
> Probably can't get that much weight on the front axle so that will reduce capacity and I believe I want to go with a smaller lift axle tire to provide more ground clearance when up so I believe that reduces capacity also.
> 
> I'm trying to get 30-35 yards of hardwood mulch on a single axle and be legal. Body and hoist is rather light.


Contact the guys over at the Rock Shop in Plymouth. They have a 30 yard setup on a single axle for mulch deliveries


----------



## LapeerLandscape

terrapro;1940267 said:


> Don't forget type...1yd of dry cedar weighs a hell of a lot less then 1yd of wet hardwood


You are correct.


----------



## bln

terrapro;1940267 said:


> Don't forget type...1yd of dry cedar weighs a hell of a lot less then 1yd of wet hardwood


This is the smartest thing I have read on here since becoming a member!!!


----------



## redskinsfan34

terrapro;1940267 said:


> Don't forget type...1yd of dry cedar weighs a hell of a lot less then 1yd of wet hardwood


That's the truth. Cedar is like cotton candy compared to hardwood.


----------



## redskinsfan34

TheXpress2002;1940160 said:


> 1-3 is still a good bet for Thursday. Highest totals near the 69 corridor with an inch or less south of 94 with mixing issues.
> 
> Moving on to Sunday.
> 
> Looks like the systems will phase of some sort. Still 5 days out and with the recent track record of the models don't take it to heart, but also being Superbowl folks may not be happy.


Thanks Ryan.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

bln;1940372 said:


> This is the smartest thing I have read on here since becoming a member!!!


You must have me on ignore.


----------



## First Responder

TheXpress2002;1940160 said:


> 1-3 is still a good bet for Thursday. Highest totals near the 69 corridor with an inch or less south of 94 with mixing issues.
> 
> Moving on to Sunday.
> 
> Looks like the systems will phase of some sort. Still 5 days out and with the recent track record of the models don't take it to heart, but also being Superbowl folks may not be happy.


Thank you as always with the updates!


----------



## terrapro

bln;1940372 said:


> This is the smartest thing I have read on here since becoming a member!!!


lol I aim to please...
Don't worry I will double down another day and say something completely idiotic to make up for it :laughing:


----------



## Lightningllc

I hear a yard of salt weighs 2000-2600 lbs depending on who you talk to. I've heard a yard can weigh up to 3000 pounds depending on moisture.


----------



## magnatrac

Lightningllc;1940560 said:


> I hear a yard of salt weighs 2000-2600 lbs depending on who you talk to. I've heard a yard can weigh up to 3000 pounds depending on moisture.


The reason I like buying material by the yard vs. ton.


----------



## Superior L & L

Lightningllc;1940560 said:


> I hear a yard of salt weighs 2000-2600 lbs depending on who you talk to. I've heard a yard can weigh up to 3000 pounds depending on moisture.


Then me buying salt for $125 per yard is a really good deal


----------



## procut

Does anyone know if Angelos gets more spreaders in or can order them? Looking for a 2 yard poly salt dogg, called today and he said that they didn't have any spreaders in stock and pretty much hung up on me before I could ask lol.


----------



## Defcon 5

procut;1940637 said:


> Does anyone know if Angelos gets more spreaders in or can order them? Looking for a 2 yard poly salt dogg, called today and he said that they didn't have any spreaders in stock and pretty *much hung up on me before I could ask *lol.


That would make me want to do business with him............


----------



## Freshwater

procut;1940637 said:


> Does anyone know if Angelos gets more spreaders in or can order them? Looking for a 2 yard poly salt dogg, called today and he said that they didn't have any spreaders in stock and pretty much hung up on me before I could ask lol.


Think lightning said he had one a month or so ago.


----------



## procut

Defcon 5;1940642 said:


> That would make me want to do business with him............


I know... But really want a salt dogg - not looking to break the bank with snowex, western or boss. I did see on the buyers website they have a couple other dealers / distributors around the state. Might call around tomorrow.


----------



## Turf Z

procut;1940647 said:


> I know... But really want a salt dogg - not looking to break the bank with snowex, western or boss. I did see on the buyers website they have a couple other dealers / distributors around the state. Might call around tomorrow.


I always deal with B&B truck equipment out of byron center/Grand Rapids and have never had a problem there. They sell everything Buyers


----------



## MPM

procut;1940647 said:


> I know... But really want a salt dogg - not looking to break the bank with snowex, western or boss. I did see on the buyers website they have a couple other dealers / distributors around the state. Might call around tomorrow.


Southern truck in Imlay City might still have some


----------



## procut

Thanks for the replies. I call those places tomorrow.


----------



## gunsworth

redskinsfan34;1940378 said:


> That's the truth. Cedar is like cotton candy compared to hardwood.


It also spreads like cotton candy.


----------



## terrapro

procut;1940637 said:


> Does anyone know if Angelos gets more spreaders in or can order them? Looking for a 2 yard poly salt dogg, called today and he said that they didn't have any spreaders in stock and pretty much hung up on me before I could ask lol.


Best customer service in Michigan award right there Thumbs Up


----------



## Superior L & L

procut;1940637 said:


> pretty much hung up on me before I could ask lol.


Sounds about right for them


----------



## Turf Z

Sunday/Monday looking interesting...


----------



## TheXpress2002

Thursday nothing more than a possible salting. 69 corridor may see two inches. 

3 model runs now show a full phase for Sunday Sunday Night Monday ending Monday afternoon. This needs to now be watched from run to run as each run is stronger than the previous.

Forget the Superbowl.


----------



## Superior L & L

With highs in the low 30's sounds like a 2 salt "push" for us northerners


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Turf Z;1941016 said:


> Sunday/Monday looking interesting...


So does tonight.

I love salt runs..............



TheXpress2002;1941017 said:


> Thursday nothing more than a possible salting. 69 corridor may see two inches.
> 
> 3 model runs now show a full phase for Sunday Sunday Night Monday ending Monday afternoon. This needs to now be watched from run to run as each run is stronger than the previous.
> 
> Forget the Superbowl.


What Superbowl?


----------



## Turf Z

Mark Oomkes;1941034 said:


> So does tonight.
> 
> I love salt runs..............
> 
> What Superbowl?


Please no freezing rain, please no freezing rain, please no. Free..


----------



## On a Call

I presalt when freeze rain is in forecast....and stay home durring.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Turf Z;1941036 said:


> Please no freezing rain, please no freezing rain, please no. Free..


Bah, a tenth of an inch is nothing to worry about.


----------



## Defcon 5

On a Call;1941038 said:


> I presalt when freeze rain is in forecast....and stay home durring.


I Predrink and stay home..................


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes;1941045 said:


> Bah, a* tenth of an inch *is nothing to worry about.


That's what she said...............:whistling:


----------



## First Responder

On a Call;1941038 said:


> I presalt when freeze rain is in forecast....and stay home durring.


I am right there with ya!


----------



## Turf Z

Doesn't the rain wash out the salt then start to freeze anyway?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Turf Z;1941063 said:


> Doesn't the rain wash out the salt then start to freeze anyway?


It all depends on how hard it is raining.

We have salted before it froze and prevented it from turning into a hockey rink. And we have had to fight it because it was raining too hard and would have washed the salt away.


----------



## IrrigationMX

Hi guys, I've been a long time reader of this forum and really appreciate all the info. I have finally signed up and have a question I would like to get some opinions on. One of the hoa's we plow has a new president. (Former president moved out of state) Since the new president took over (beginning of January) we have had nothing but problems with him. Long story short, he is demanding that we only plow with his approval, even though we have a contract with a trigger depth of 1.5 in. which is determined by us. Multiple times he has tried to "call the shots" disregarding the contract completely. Is there a way I can drop them mid season since they do not want to follow the contract? Or do I give in and try to keep the peace between us. I believe we have provided great service for them over the years and have not had one complaint untill the new pres. has taken over. Any input on how to go forward with them would be greatly appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## First Responder

IrrigationMX;1941408 said:


> Hi guys, I've been a long time reader of this forum and really appreciate all the info. I have finally signed up and have a question I would like to get some opinions on. One of the hoa's we plow has a new president. (Former president moved out of state) Since the new president took over (beginning of January) we have had nothing but problems with him. Long story short, he is demanding that we only plow with his approval, even though we have a contract with a trigger depth of 1.5 in. which is determined by us. Multiple times he has tried to "call the shots" disregarding the contract completely. Is there a way I can drop them mid season since they do not want to follow the contract? Or do I give in and try to keep the peace between us. I believe we have provided great service for them over the years and have not had one complaint untill the new pres. has taken over. Any input on how to go forward with them would be greatly appreciated. Thanks.


communication is key. Sit down with him with a copy of your contract in hand. Go over it with him. Then depending on the cancelation clause in the contract and his attitude make a decision after that. That way you come across professional n smelling like a rose. He may not understand or hasn't even read the contract.


----------



## SnoFarmer

IrrigationMX;1941408 said:


> Hi guys, I've been a long time reader of this forum and really appreciate all the info. I have finally signed up and have a question I would like to get some opinions on. One of the hoa's we plow has a new president. (Former president moved out of state) Since the new president took over (beginning of January) we have had nothing but problems with him. Long story short, he is demanding that we only plow with his approval, even though we have a contract with a trigger depth of 1.5 in. which is determined by us. Multiple times he has tried to "call the shots" disregarding the contract completely. Is there a way I can drop them mid season since they do not want to follow the contract? Or do I give in and try to keep the peace between us. I believe we have provided great service for them over the years and have not had one complaint untill the new pres. has taken over. Any input on how to go forward with them would be greatly appreciated. Thanks.


He is trying to treat you as an employee, this very different than the contractor you are.
You have a contract with the hoa, not him.
They can break the contract and so can you.

I just posted up the links today.Or do a search,
iRS employees vs contractor


----------



## Mark Oomkes

IrrigationMX;1941408 said:


> Hi guys, I've been a long time reader of this forum and really appreciate all the info. I have finally signed up and have a question I would like to get some opinions on. One of the hoa's we plow has a new president. (Former president moved out of state) Since the new president took over (beginning of January) we have had nothing but problems with him. Long story short, he is demanding that we only plow with his approval, even though we have a contract with a trigger depth of 1.5 in. which is determined by us. Multiple times he has tried to "call the shots" disregarding the contract completely. Is there a way I can drop them mid season since they do not want to follow the contract? Or do I give in and try to keep the peace between us. I believe we have provided great service for them over the years and have not had one complaint untill the new pres. has taken over. Any input on how to go forward with them would be greatly appreciated. Thanks.


First Responder is correct.

If that doesn't work, I would make sure the rest of the board and possibly even the residents know what is going on before telling him to take a flying leap.


----------



## Lightningllc

Guys looking for advise.

Ok I have owned my shop for a long time and I just purchased 5 acres zoned heavy industrial.

I am looking to put a building on this land, But I'm not sure I should build a pole barn style or a steel building.

I am putting up a 60x100 with 4 bay doors 14' tall by 14' wide and a service door no windows.


----------



## Frosty12

What's this? The models have completely changed for Sunday's snow? Sounds like a bust now...


----------



## redskinsfan34

One event at a time.


----------



## procut

Lightningllc;1941509 said:


> Guys looking for advise.
> 
> Ok I have owned my shop for a long time and I just purchased 5 acres zoned heavy industrial.
> 
> I am looking to put a building on this land, But I'm not sure I should build a pole barn style or a steel building.
> 
> I am putting up a 60x100 with 4 bay doors 14' tall by 14' wide and a service door no windows.


Whats the cost difference? I would guess post frame would be much less vs. steel.


----------



## axl

IrrigationMX;1941408 said:


> Hi guys, I've been a long time reader of this forum and really appreciate all the info. I have finally signed up and have a question I would like to get some opinions on. One of the hoa's we plow has a new president. (Former president moved out of state) Since the new president took over (beginning of January) we have had nothing but problems with him. Long story short, he is demanding that we only plow with his approval, even though we have a contract with a trigger depth of 1.5 in. which is determined by us. Multiple times he has tried to "call the shots" disregarding the contract completely. Is there a way I can drop them mid season since they do not want to follow the contract? Or do I give in and try to keep the peace between us. I believe we have provided great service for them over the years and have not had one complaint untill the new pres. has taken over. Any input on how to go forward with them would be greatly appreciated. Thanks.


This sounds almost identical to a situation I had a couple years ago with a condo complex...needless to say that ended up in litigation, took an entire year but I emerged victorious...If you want to hear my advice feel free to give me a call 734-seven four three-1663 Ryan


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Lightningllc;1941509 said:


> Guys looking for advise.
> 
> Ok I have owned my shop for a long time and I just purchased 5 acres zoned heavy industrial.
> 
> I am looking to put a building on this land, But I'm not sure I should build a pole barn style or a steel building.
> 
> I am putting up a 60x100 with 4 bay doors 14' tall by 14' wide and a service door no windows.


How many kegs will it hold?


----------



## Superior L & L

Lightningllc;1941509 said:


> Guys looking for advise.
> 
> Ok I have owned my shop for a long time and I just purchased 5 acres zoned heavy industrial.
> 
> I am looking to put a building on this land, But I'm not sure I should build a pole barn style or a steel building.
> 
> I am putting up a 60x100 with 4 bay doors 14' tall by 14' wide and a service door no windows.


If it's in a nice industrial park/area if go steel if you can afford it. Resale value will be way better


----------



## newhere

Lightningllc;1941509 said:


> Guys looking for advise.
> 
> Ok I have owned my shop for a long time and I just purchased 5 acres zoned heavy industrial.
> 
> I am looking to put a building on this land, But I'm not sure I should build a pole barn style or a steel building.
> 
> I am putting up a 60x100 with 4 bay doors 14' tall by 14' wide and a service door no windows.


I would go steel also.

Are you starting the build soon?


----------



## Lightningllc

I want to go steel, The a-frame roof peak would be 22 ft compared to a 16' flat building on a post frame const.

I would be able to wash the trucks in winter with boxes lifted. A huge plus for steel frame.


----------



## Defcon 5

redskinsfan34;1941546 said:


> One event at a time.


One event at a time and one Beer at a time.....


----------



## redskinsfan34

Defcon 5;1941645 said:


> One event at a time and one Beer at a time.....


Yes sir. We haven't met. But I'd get the first round if we did.


----------



## bln

Defcon 5;1941645 said:


> One event at a time and one Beer at a time.....


Amature, double fisting this winter.


----------



## terrapro

bln;1941744 said:


> Amature, double fisting this winter.


Psssh looks like someone's making money off seasonals


----------



## h2oking

IrrigationMX;1941408 said:


> Hi guys, I've been a long time reader of this forum and really appreciate all the info. I have finally signed up and have a question I would like to get some opinions on. One of the hoa's we plow has a new president. (Former president moved out of state) Since the new president took over (beginning of January) we have had nothing but problems with him. Long story short, he is demanding that we only plow with his approval, even though we have a contract with a trigger depth of 1.5 in. which is determined by us. Multiple times he has tried to "call the shots" disregarding the contract completely. Is there a way I can drop them mid season since they do not want to follow the contract? Or do I give in and try to keep the peace between us. I believe we have provided great service for them over the years and have not had one complaint untill the new pres. has taken over. Any input on how to go forward with them would be greatly appreciated. Thanks.


Unless you have a signed change order to the contract I would not change a thing. All of that stuff has to be approved by the board anyways, its usually not just the president's call. I deal with alot of HOA s and condo boards and from my experience these guys don't last that long on their respective boards. Alot of people let the president thing go to their head and it's no different then being captain of a bowling team.


----------



## Green Glacier

Rain is falling


----------



## Lightningllc

Is it rain or freezing rain


----------



## A&LSiteService

Justin South Lyon is freezing rain


----------



## redskinsfan34

Dexter iced over. Salt time.


----------



## 06clarkd

Definitely not looking like much on radar not sure where the one to three is coming from any insights?


----------



## Green Glacier

Lightningllc;1942050 said:


> Is it rain or freezing rain


Well it was rain before it hit the ground


----------



## ProperLandscape

06clarkd;1942075 said:


> Definitely not looking like much on radar not sure where the one to three is coming from any insights?


North of I69 may see 1-3", it was all snow in Dryden at 5:00am. Little sleet in Macomb twp and freezing rain in Southfield. Macomb county salt trucks were out in full force.


----------



## terrapro

Whelp...ANOTHER full salt from freezing rain. I think I said it earlier in the season but geez this is the most I have ever had to deal with ice from freezing rain EVER. Just crazy it's January almost February whats up with this winter?


----------



## LapeerLandscape

You guys see all the salt for sale on the Repocast Flint auction this week. They had the same amount last week also, didn't go as cheap as I thought it would. Looks like someone wagered on it being another record snow year and lost, now they need to dump it.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

ProperLandscape;1942094 said:


> North of I69 may see 1-3", it was all snow in Dryden at 5:00am. Little sleet in Macomb twp and freezing rain in Southfield. Macomb county salt trucks were out in full force.


We got about 1/4" this morning and it looks like we will be right on the line this afternoon but I cant see much happening.


----------



## redskinsfan34

Snowing in ann arbor.


----------



## KL3540

LapeerLandscape;1942268 said:


> You guys see all the salt for sale on the Repocast Flint auction this week. They had the same amount last week also, didn't go as cheap as I thought it would. Looks like someone wagered on it being another record snow year and lost, now they need to dump it.


I was shocked too as how high it went. I see there is more this week with 20 ton and 50 ton minimum.

Alot of people let the president thing go to their head and it's no different then being captain of a bowling team. This almost made me spit out my tea!!! Hilarious !!!!


----------



## gunsworth

LapeerLandscape;1942268 said:


> You guys see all the salt for sale on the Repocast Flint auction this week. They had the same amount last week also, didn't go as cheap as I thought it would. Looks like someone wagered on it being another record snow year and lost, now they need to dump it.


ya I don't get the point of dealing with an auction at that price. Seems like that site is a sellers market, every time I see something of interest it sells for retail or above. Like you'll see trucks needing 3k in repairs and they sell for 3k less than one not needing repair. What's the point?


----------



## LapeerLandscape

KL3540;1942471 said:


> I was shocked too as how high it went. I see there is more this week with 20 ton and 50 ton minimum.
> 
> Alot of people let the president thing go to their head and it's no different then being captain of a bowling team. This almost made me spit out my tea!!! Hilarious !!!!


20 ton and 50 ton in the blue
20 ton, 50 ton and 500 ton in the white
Last week the 500 ton went $46,000. (92.00 per ton) not bad if you have 46k laying around and market for that much this late in the season.


----------



## Lightningllc

LapeerLandscape;1942486 said:


> 20 ton and 50 ton in the blue
> 20 ton, 50 ton and 500 ton in the white
> Last week the 500 ton went $46,000. (92.00 per ton) not bad if you have 46k laying around and market for that much this late in the season.


Company check 6% Buyers fee
Cash or money order 3% buyers fee

Plus tax No exemptions

Plus freight

Same price as angelos almost


----------



## terrapro

Back to the grind. Salts not holding with this band and there is another same size on the way.


----------



## gunsworth

Lightningllc;1942497 said:


> Company check 6% Buyers fee
> Cash or money order 3% buyers fee
> 
> Plus tax No exemptions
> 
> Plus freight
> 
> Same price as angelos almost


exactly my point. I have yet to see anything normal sell on that site that I would consider a deal.


----------



## lawnkid14

I bought an 01 f350 reg cab 4x4 7.3 with 140K for well under 3k. All it needed was an alternator. Had boss mount and wiring already installed. Still use it and currently has 150K.

Their fees are high compared to other auctions and most everything I see goes way beyond retail.


----------



## newhere

That repo cast is rigged. It's a steaming pile of crap.


----------



## TheXpress2002

Bands doing damage....


----------



## lawnkid14

What I have been told is the seller can bid up the price and if he/she wins their own item they just need to pay a service fee of $50. For example their was a beat up dump trailer that needed a ton of work. All day was siting in mid 1K. The last minute or someone bid up to $3200 just because. It was re-listed the following week and sold for $1800.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Lightningllc;1942497 said:


> Company check 6% Buyers fee
> Cash or money order 3% buyers fee
> 
> Plus tax No exemptions
> 
> Plus freight
> 
> Same price as angelos almost


If you have a sales tax number and pay cash it will save you almost 10%.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

You can find some really good deals if pay attention. Bought a set of Boss plow wings for $55.00 they were listed under farm equipment. Bought a really nice brick paver/block splitter for $67.00, they sell for over $1200. new.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

lawnkid14;1942533 said:


> What I have been told is the seller can bid up the price and if he/she wins their own item they just need to pay a service fee of $50. For example their was a beat up dump trailer that needed a ton of work. All day was siting in mid 1K. The last minute or someone bid up to $3200 just because. It was re-listed the following week and sold for $1800.


My theory is if its going for more then what I think its worth to me with the commission I stop bidding no matter how bad I want it. I think some people keep bidding because they think they are not going to let the other guy beat them and end up paying too much.


----------



## Frosty12

A good coating, about .25", down in Highland/White Lake.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Its coming down good in Lapeer, about 1/8 mile visibility, M21 is covered.


----------



## flykelley

1/2 inch in Waterford at 3:30 pm


----------



## viper881

Repocast is rigged. The worst is the Hudsonville fair auction that they do twice a year. Seller and buyer beware.


----------



## procut

I've been both a buyer and seller with Repocast / Miedema Auctions and they're shady to say the least. I actually have a funny story about catching them in a lie when I took a plow truck there to sell least year, but don't feel like typing for 20 minutes.


----------



## Frosty12

About an inch down in Highland/White Lake.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

We're going to need a lot of popcorn.


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes;1942652 said:


> We're going to need a lot of popcorn.


Didn't think old folks ate popcorn.....something to do with it being a choke hazard....


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BUFF;1942656 said:


> Didn't think old folks ate popcorn.....something to do with it being a choke hazard....


You're just old, grumpy and out west.


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes;1942657 said:


> You're just old, grumpy and out west.


And wouldn't want to change a dam thing either....lol


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BUFF;1942663 said:


> And wouldn't want to change a dam thing either....lol


I would......


----------



## KL3540

LapeerLandscape;1942542 said:


> You can find some really good deals if pay attention. Bought a set of Boss plow wings for $55.00 they were listed under farm equipment. Bought a really nice brick paver/block splitter for $67.00, they sell for over $1200. new.


Yes, most of the stuff is crap and makes me shake my head on how high it goes. For instance the quick attach plates can be ordered online and shipped to my door cheaper than what they auction for prior to tax and fees. On the other hand, I have had some smoking deals. It's all timing even though I do believe they are shady. I've bought stuff soley to sell it for profit.

My neighbor bought some cabinets and when he went there to pick them up, some were missing. They told him they'd give him a credit and he just laughed. Umm no.

Some of the guys in the yard that do the loading are cool. They scratch their heads to at how the auctions end up.


----------



## Freshwater

Anybody see more than an inch anywhere??


----------



## First Responder

Maybe just an inch here in centerline. Was hoping for that 2" trigger....make some $ on per pushes.....


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes;1942673 said:


> I would......


Well old timer at your age I'm sure you think you still can, so keep positive outlook.Thumbs Up


----------



## LapeerLandscape

KL3540;1942683 said:


> Yes, most of the stuff is crap and makes me shake my head on how high it goes. For instance the quick attach plates can be ordered online and shipped to my door cheaper than what they auction for prior to tax and fees. On the other hand, I have had some smoking deals. It's all timing even though I do believe they are shady. I've bought stuff soley to sell it for profit.
> 
> My neighbor bought some cabinets and when he went there to pick them up, some were missing. They told him they'd give him a credit and he just laughed. Umm no.
> 
> Some of the guys in the yard that do the loading are cool. They scratch their heads to at how the auctions end up.


I have seen some stuff go stupid high also. I think when that happens its more about the guys ego, that other guy is not going to beat me.


----------



## Lightningllc

My jobs are covered in Milford that we salted this morning. Good 1" on them. Also it is drizzling at a good rate.


----------



## On a Call

Toledo about a 1/4 or less...more as I came home to Oak Park...still only about 3/4 here


----------



## redskinsfan34

Man what a weird day. Straight rain falling in Dexter for the past half hour.


----------



## Green Glacier

Just dropped 1/4 inch sleet in A2


----------



## Freshwater

On a Call;1942777 said:


> Toledo about a 1/4 or less...more as I came home to Oak Park...still only about 3/4 here


You plow from Toledo to Oak Park? Did I read the right? And I thought I had a big area.


----------



## Green Glacier

Looks like maybe this is the last band coming through


----------



## Turf Z

Looks like another sheet of ice in the morning


----------



## Freshwater

Turf Z;1942871 said:


> Looks like another sheet of ice in the morning


Looks like you guys are getting hit pretty good.


----------



## Turf Z

Freshwater;1942904 said:


> Looks like you guys are getting hit pretty good.


Good ol' unending lake effect snow.. newscasters said there would not be enough moisture in the area for any tonight last i heard.. pffft


----------



## brookline

Lots of snow blowing over treated lots downiriver. Very icy


----------



## bln

brookline;1943127 said:


> Lots of snow blowing over treated lots downiriver. Very icy


Yup, and a lot of contractors aren't out.


----------



## TheXpress2002

I am sticking to my guns regarding Sunday. I strongly feel we will have a major system affect the area from M 59 south. At this time 6 + inches can be expected.


----------



## redskinsfan34

Thanks Ryan. Green glacier, Those sidewalks by the road at your account with the gym were a glare of ice when I drove by an hour ago. Just a heads up.


----------



## Superior L & L

TheXpress2002;1943134 said:


> I am sticking to my guns regarding Sunday. I strongly feel we will have a major system affect the area from M 59 south. At this time 6 + inches can be expected.


Sounds great lets hope it doesn't trend any more north. I'd be real happy to sit this one out


----------



## Green Glacier

redskinsfan34;1943161 said:


> Thanks Ryan. Green glacier, Those sidewalks by the road at your account with the gym were a glare of ice when I drove by an hour ago. Just a heads up.


Thanks I seen that what time was that


----------



## redskinsfan34

Green Glacier;1943183 said:


> Thanks I seen that what time was that


Maybe 5:45 or so.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

TheXpress2002;1943134 said:


> I am sticking to my guns regarding Sunday. I strongly feel we will have a major system affect the area from M 59 south. At this time 6 + inches can be expected.


Just might be a good gun sticking.

NTACs at NWS had us at 30% Sunday, now it's back to 60%.


----------



## Green Glacier

OK thanks my guys were going to take care of that but sounds like I better go and check


----------



## redskinsfan34

Green Glacier;1943197 said:


> OK thanks my guys were going to take care of that but sounds like I better go and check


I drove by yesterday when they were brooming it but it rained quite a bit in Chelsea last night and it looks like it all froze before the wind could dry it off.


----------



## delong17

I love it when residential clients call *****ing where I am, and then I get there and it's less than an inch of snow. And then go to get salt for my second load of the night and my supplier is closed. FML


----------



## LapeerLandscape

TheXpress2002;1943134 said:


> I am sticking to my guns regarding Sunday. I strongly feel we will have a major system affect the area from M 59 south. At this time 6 + inches can be expected.


Thanks Ryan, you see much happening for I69 corridor.


----------



## gunsworth

delong17;1943241 said:


> I love it when residential clients call *****ing where I am, and then I get there and it's less than an inch of snow. And then go to get salt for my second load of the night and my supplier is closed. FML


Lol I have only used that supplier twice this year because they are never open! And you should know by now customers use a different measuring system. Nowhere in the county had more than a **** hair over an inch


----------



## delong17

gunsworth;1943253 said:


> Lol I have only used that supplier twice this year because they are never open! And you should know by now customers use a different measuring system. Nowhere in the county had more than a **** hair over an inch


Where do you normally go to get salt? Any place local to us? Or just Angelos in Farmington. Yeah no kidding about customers, I have 8 no tolerance driveways and they all get hand shoveled but to have a 2" trigger, and getting a screaming call in the morning from not showing up, just shows me birmingham people are just hm


----------



## Mark Oomkes

How can you have a "no tolerance" customer with a 2" trigger?


----------



## gunsworth

delong17;1943278 said:


> Where do you normally go to get salt? Any place local to us? Or just Angelos in Farmington. Yeah no kidding about customers, I have 8 no tolerance driveways and they all get hand shoveled but to have a 2" trigger, and getting a screaming call in the morning from not showing up, just shows me birmingham people are just hm


Angelo's ... I only had 1 text, and in the end they did it themselves (offered to do it but would count against the cap in contract, they didn't know there was a cap)

sounds like you must have picked up some of the 20 people I dumped in bham from last year lol. I kept a nice tally of the whiners, and didn't send them contracts. Some even called to try and sign again, politely told them to pound sand.


----------



## gunsworth

Mark Oomkes;1943280 said:


> How can you have a "no tolerance" customer with a 2" trigger?


He missed a period.


----------



## KL3540

LapeerLandscape;1943246 said:


> Thanks Ryan, you see much happening for I69 corridor.


Me too! Me too! Whats gonna happen along I69?❄


----------



## First Responder

TheXpress2002;1943134 said:


> I am sticking to my guns regarding Sunday. I strongly feel we will have a major system affect the area from M 59 south. At this time 6 + inches can be expected.[/QUOTE
> 
> Thank you for the update! Appreciate as always!


----------



## Freshwater

TheXpress2002;1943134 said:


> I am sticking to my guns regarding Sunday. I strongly feel we will have a major system affect the area from M 59 south. At this time 6 + inches can be expected.


Thanks Ryan. I can only laugh, you say don't trust the models, a day later they say the models are unreliable. You say models are getting stronger look for 
3-5+, 2 days later they say 3-5. Bet tomorrow they'll be on board with 6+.


----------



## TheXpress2002

Pretty colors.....


----------



## KL3540

TheXpress2002;1943398 said:


> Pretty colors.....


Purple is cool!! I'm in the purple area. Does this mean snow


----------



## bln

KL3540;1943401 said:


> Purple is cool!! I'm in the purple area. Does this mean snow


Purple=sunny and 80


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Looks like Toledo is going to get the worst of it.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

TheXpress2002;1943398 said:


> Pretty colors.....


Those were my words.


----------



## flykelley

That looks like a lot of snow. Get ready boys. thanks Express.


Mike


----------



## Lightningllc

I quit this weekend, I will come back online wednesday.


----------



## Defcon 5

TheXpress2002;1943398 said:


> Pretty colors.....


Time to start Pre-drinking...............


----------



## KL3540

bln;1943404 said:


> Purple=sunny and 80


LMAO!! I can embrass 80 and sunny ☀

Although I am in no way prepped yet for summer work.


----------



## Superior L & L

Not going to happen. NOAA is saying a inch


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Defcon 5;1943465 said:


> Time to start Pre-drinking...............


Should be a CODE RED and Defcon 5, shouldn't it?


----------



## Defcon 5

Superior L & L;1943484 said:


> Not going to happen. NOAA is saying a inch


NOAA is saying 2"-4" down here......

Im waiting for what Accuweather says because they are always right.....:whistling:


----------



## h2oking

I apologize for not knowing, but is that projected snow totals?


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes;1943485 said:


> Should be a CODE RED and Defcon 5, shouldn't it?


..............


----------



## Superior L & L

Defcon 5;1943488 said:


> NOAA is saying 2"-4" down here......
> 
> Im waiting for what Accuweather says because they are always right.....:whistling:


Lol. Accu is saying zero for us, but 1-3 for Tuesday night. They also said a high of 38 yesterday and it never got above 33


----------



## TheXpress2002

winter storm watches have now been issued


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Superior L & L;1943501 said:


> Lol. Accu is saying zero for us, but 1-3 for Tuesday night. They also said a high of 38 yesterday and it never got above 33


Then you better be ready for a dumping.


----------



## TheXpress2002

h2oking;1943492 said:


> I apologize for not knowing, but is that projected snow totals?


Yes.............


----------



## MPM

Lightningllc;1943436 said:


> I quit this weekend, I will come back online wednesday.


just pm me your customers address's and your visa black card number and ill take care of it!!! lol I don't watch sports anyways!! payuppayuppayup


----------



## Defcon 5

TheXpress2002;1943507 said:


> winter storm watches have now been issued


On my 5th Beer....My plan is to continue drinking till the onset of the storm...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Defcon 5;1943551 said:


> On my 5th Beer....My plan is to continue drinking till the onset of the storm...


You're slowing down in your old age..................


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes;1943554 said:


> You're slowing down in your old age..................


I agree......Its not Fun getting old......


----------



## h2oking

TheXpress2002;1943539 said:


> Yes.............


Thank you sir.
:crying::crying:


----------



## bln

Last year there was a guy on here who said he reinforces boss plow wings. Anybody get his contract info.?


----------



## TheXpress2002

18z runs are all futher north. I expect WSW will be expanded up to at least M59 if not I69 here shortly. 

Totals are all in excess of 8 inches highest totals of over a foot are along the 94 corridor


----------



## Defcon 5

TheXpress2002;1943623 said:


> 18z runs are all futher north. I expect WSW will be expanded up to at least M59 if not I69 here shortly.
> 
> Totals are all in excess of 8 inches* highest totals of over a foot are along the 94 corridor*


*
*

...........


----------



## Mark Oomkes

TheXpress2002;1943623 said:


> 18z runs are all futher north. I expect WSW will be expanded up to at least M59 if not I69 here shortly.
> 
> Totals are all in excess of 8 inches highest totals of over a foot are along the 94 corridor


Pshaw, it's going to fizzle.


----------



## Turf Z

Mark Oomkes;1943647 said:


> Pshaw, it's going to fizzle.


Got my fingers and toes crossed


----------



## LapeerLandscape

channel 4 news just showed it moving north too.


----------



## TheXpress2002

Mark Oomkes;1943647 said:


> Pshaw, it's going to fizzle.


Have you read GRR's AFD....


----------



## Mark Oomkes

TheXpress2002;1943660 said:


> Have you read GRR's AFD....


I will, just looked at the 1553 EDT forecast and laughed. 60% of an inch yet.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

TheXpress2002;1943660 said:


> Have you read GRR's AFD....


That sounds downright sexy! payup

Especially the northern trend.

And the Eastern Pac moisture.

And the Gulf moisture.

I really would like to try out the new Ram on a decent snowfall. Thumbs Up


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Turf Z;1943652 said:


> Got my fingers and toes crossed


Me too........................that we get HAMMERED!

Not like Defcon hammered, but snow hammered.


----------



## Defcon 5

Im hoping for a Dry Slot.......:whistling:


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Defcon 5;1943672 said:


> Im hoping for a Dry Slot.......:whistling:


There's products to help with that..............


----------



## KL3540

Mark Oomkes;1943667 said:


> Me too........................that we get HAMMERED!
> 
> Not like Defcon hammered, but snow hammered.


I'm right with you!!! I think I have a disease though. I'm the only fool I know that wants this.

The interesting part, (for us on the east side) depending how much snow we get, it will add to the disaster come Monday. They are closing M53 from 15 mile to 18 mile. Ripping out medians, and the whole road. A temporary road will be placed where the median is. This is the beginning of a big mess that will last until October.

So heads up if anyone is in the metro Detroit area as Monday traffic will be a treat !!!!


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes;1943685 said:


> There's products to help with that..............


...............


----------



## ScubaSteve728

my skid steer slid into the bosses gmc 3500 anybody know how much these power heated turn signal mirrors go for?

sorry wrong thread please delete


----------



## Boomer123

Looks like the snow will stop on Sunday around Super Bowl kick off.
Gunna have to set the DVR to record Katty Perry's half time show.


----------



## TheXpress2002

Boomer123;1943704 said:


> Looks like the snow will stop on Sunday around Super Bowl kick off.
> Gunna have to set the DVR to record Katty Perry's half time show.


Won't be done until Monday morning...IMO

Much slower and stronger system is likely


----------



## Freshwater

TheXpress2002;1943715 said:


> Won't be done until Monday morning...IMO
> 
> Much slower and stronger system is likely


Ryan when will it start?


----------



## TheXpress2002

Freshwater;1943728 said:


> Ryan when will it start?


Pre dawn Sunday


----------



## Freshwater

TheXpress2002;1943734 said:


> Pre dawn Sunday


Gonna be a long couple days. Push churches, keep a couple businesses open, push occupied drives, all Sunday. Sun night Mon morning open all businesses. Mon clean up all drives including push all my vacant houses. Mon night clean up all businesses. Yeah me!

Thank you again Ryan.


----------



## bln

Freshwater;1943798 said:


> Gonna be a long couple days. Push churches, keep a couple businesses open, push occupied drives, all Sunday. Sun night Mon morning open all businesses. Mon clean up all drives including push all my vacant houses. Mon night clean up all businesses. Yeah me!
> 
> Thank you again Ryan.


Want me to cover your south lyon house?


----------



## caitlyncllc

Brad - i know he is not in your area, but Iron Mike in Flint did some nice work on my aging boss vee.


----------



## bln

caitlyncllc;1943923 said:


> Brad - i know he is not in your area, but Iron Mike in Flint did some nice work on my aging boss vee.


I'm willing to drive for a good Job. What did he charge you?


----------



## TheXpress2002

New ensemble means are out. For DTW the mean (average) is 13 inches.

Both waves are bring fully sampled. She will be even further north guys.


----------



## KL3540

TheXpress2002;1943948 said:


> New ensemble means are out. For DTW the mean (average) is 13 inches.
> 
> Both waves are bring fully sampled. She will be even further north guys.


Awesome!!! Like i69 north?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

TheXpress2002;1943948 said:


> New ensemble means are out. For DTW the mean (average) is 13 inches.
> 
> Both waves are bring fully sampled. She will be even further north guys.


What did I text you at 2044 hours?


----------



## TheXpress2002

Mark Oomkes;1943972 said:


> What did I text you at 2044 hours?


...and I responded with your f***** along with us now.

Welcome to the party.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

I see that, thanks for inviting.


----------



## First Responder

This is going to be insane!


----------



## caitlyncllc

I think it was 350. but he said he gave me a deal cause i am a repeat customer. He did the back side of both wings, straightened one that was bent from a manhole cover in a hoa road. that one hurt.


----------



## Lightningllc

I guess we were due for a big storm. Monday morning will suck but hey. 

I just sent 2 bids out for business's that didn't get serviced over the last few days because their is a salt shortage the contractor told them, come to find out he didn't have enough cash to buy salt to service his seasonal accts. 

I guess this storm will put it back on track.


----------



## bln

Nice. I well look him up. Thank you


----------



## Frosty12

Anyone know if the Super Bowl is broadcast on the radio?


----------



## bln

Frosty12;1944032 said:


> Anyone know if the Super Bowl is broadcast on the radio?


If I had to guess 105.1, then try 97.1


----------



## Frosty12

Yeah, 97.1 should have it on. Here's the list of MI stations broadcasting it:

http://westwoodonesports.com/stations/mi/super-bowl-xlix/

Whew, got that covered. Just gotta strap a plate of nachos to the passenger seat and I'm good to go.


----------



## bln

Frosty12;1944063 said:


> Yeah, 97.1 should have it on. Here's the list of MI stations broadcasting it:
> 
> http://westwoodonesports.com/stations/mi/super-bowl-xlix/
> 
> Whew, got that covered. Just gotta strap a plate of nachos to the passenger seat and I'm good to go.


Buffalo wings,


----------



## flykelley

Xpress do you see the next storm on Tuesday?


Thanks Mike


----------



## cuttingedge13

Frosty12;1944032 said:


> Anyone know if the Super Bowl is broadcast on the radio?


NBC is going to stream it live. Like I don't have enough problems backing into stuff


----------



## TheXpress2002

flykelley;1944169 said:


> Xpress do you see the next storm on Tuesday?
> 
> Thanks Mike


That one is also quite cute. I think if I discussed that one the older community on this board may go into cardiac arrest


----------



## Mark Oomkes

TheXpress2002;1944193 said:


> That one is also quite cute. I think if I discussed that one the older community on this board may go into cardiac arrest


Glad I ain't old.

WWA for us was issued overnight.

We were both right.


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes;1944194 said:


> Glad I ain't old.
> 
> WWA for us was issued overnight.
> 
> We were both right.


Im looking forward to getting back to Normal.....You complaining that you hate Snow........:whistling:......


----------



## cuttingedge13

Frosty12;1944032 said:


> Anyone know if the Super Bowl is broadcast on the radio?


NBC is going to stream it live. Like I don't have enough problems backing into stuff


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Defcon 5;1944199 said:


> Im looking forward to getting back to Normal.....You complaining that you hate Snow........:whistling:......


If the Ram sucks, you'll be the first to know.


----------



## MPM

Good thing i have a tv in the truck!


----------



## TheXpress2002

SlingBox........


----------



## First Responder

MPM;1944239 said:


> Good thing i have a tv in the truck!


That maybe my next purchase for the truck.


----------



## On a Call

Installing cable into my truck today.

TV mounted on the hood

Ever see Red Green ???


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes;1944206 said:


> If the Ram sucks, you'll be the first to know.


How could the Ram Suck???....It has a "Cummings" in it.....


----------



## Turf Z

This'll be my first snow using the new 14' backblade. Was hoping for a nice easy 2-3" to learn it on... guess not


----------



## terrapro

bln;1944075 said:


> Buffalo wings,


Might not be the best choice when were gonna be hauled up in vehicles for the next three days


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Turf Z;1944301 said:


> This'll be my first snow using the new 14' backblade. Was hoping for a nice easy 2-3" to learn it on... guess not


Go big or go home.


----------



## terrapro

Turf Z;1944301 said:


> This'll be my first snow using the new 14' backblade. Was hoping for a nice easy 2-3" to learn it on... guess not





Mark Oomkes;1944329 said:


> Go big or go home.


Yeah now you get to practice 3-4 maybe 5 times over and over and over for a couple days. Thumbs Up


----------



## Turf Z

terrapro;1944358 said:


> Yeah now you get to practice 3-4 maybe 5 times over and over and over for a couple days. Thumbs Up


the ol' trial by fire :yow!:


----------



## Mark Oomkes

3-4 times? Maybe over 2-3 days. 

That's excessive for just a foot of snow. 

People on this side of the state understand winter.


----------



## GreenAcresFert

Hoping to push during the day. Super Bowl at the shop. Back out before midnight to push and salt everything. Hoping.


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes;1944389 said:


> 3-4 times? Maybe over 2-3 days.
> 
> That's excessive for just a foot of snow.
> 
> *People on this side of the state understand winter*.


Excuse me......That's kinda a snobby statement....

People on that side of the state also know all aboot there first cousins too...


----------



## newhere

As long as I can get 2 or 3 pushes out of the driveways I will be happy with it. Probably will hit them once during the day and once after midnight.


----------



## TheXpress2002

My final call at this point is 8-14 inches

8" along the I69 M59 corridor 

8"-10" along the 696 corridor

10"-14" along the I96 I94 corridor

Higher totals can be expected if banding occurs or the possibility of thundersnow


----------



## sefh

TheXpress2002;1944451 said:


> My final call at this point is 8-14 inches
> 
> 8" along the I69 M59 corridor
> 
> 8"-10" along the 696 corridor
> 
> 10"-14" along the I96 I94 corridor
> 
> Higher totals can be expected if banding occurs or the possibility of thundersnow


Thank you, SIR!!!! How does I94 south to the Ohio line look?


----------



## TheXpress2002

sefh;1944484 said:


> Thank you, SIR!!!! How does I94 south to the Ohio line look?


In that 14" range


----------



## TheXpress2002

New headlines are forthcoming. These headlines are rarely used.


----------



## sefh

Do these headlines start with a B


----------



## TheXpress2002

sefh;1944494 said:


> Do these headlines start with a B


.........yes


----------



## Mark Oomkes

sefh;1944494 said:


> Do these headlines start with a B


Very good grasshopper.


----------



## Turf Z

Is this thing moving faster than expected?


----------



## MPM

New AC/DC tune for 2015....THUNDERSNOW!!


----------



## sefh

It's not normal for us to see 14" of snow and 10-20 mph winds.

Dang. I knew I should have stopped at the store last night.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Wish we were in the 14" path.


----------



## First Responder

Mark Oomkes;1944519 said:


> Wish we were in the 14" path.


I do too! At that point what's another 4" or so! So when are they going to push the panic button for the general public?


----------



## terrapro

sefh;1944510 said:


> It's not normal for us to see 14" of snow and 10-20 mph winds.
> 
> Dang. I knew I should have stopped at the store last night.





Mark Oomkes;1944519 said:


> Wish we were in the 14" path.





First Responder;1944523 said:


> I do too! At that point what's another 4" or so! So when are they going to push the panic button for the general public?


You guys are insane or have deep pockets...Or get paid very well for the work you do. 
I don't understand wanting this kind of snow, all I see is endlessly driving around doing seasonals over and over again and getting *****ed at cause it's not perfect when the last flake falls...oh and that won't happen cause the wind will be drifting the snow.


----------



## Boomer123

On a Call;1944251 said:


> Installing cable into my truck today.
> 
> TV mounted on the hood
> 
> Ever see Red Green ???


 I miss Red Green. Is he still on TV anymore.


----------



## First Responder

terrapro;1944532 said:


> You guys are insane or have deep pockets...Or get paid very well for the work you do.
> I don't understand wanting this kind of snow, all I see is endlessly driving around doing seasonals over and over again and getting *****ed at cause it's not perfect when the last flake falls...oh and that won't happen cause the wind will be drifting the snow.


Just somewhat insane. I am hoping for deep pockets after this storm,provided nothing breaks. I have an excellent client base, which is absolutely priceless!


----------



## snowfighter83

BLIZZARDO! BLIZZARDO! LOL im so excited i can hardly contain myself. i wil be heart broken if we end up with less than 8.

thanks Ryan for all you work.


----------



## Boomer123

So is anyone thinking this is going to be a 2 push event Sunday into early Monday.


----------



## Boomer123

snowfighter83;1944539 said:


> BLIZZARDO! BLIZZARDO! LOL im so excited i can hardly contain myself. i wil be heart broken if we end up with less than 8.
> 
> thanks Ryan for all you work.


8" pays more but I'd rather just push 3-5 and go home.


----------



## Turf Z

Boomer123;1944547 said:


> 8" pays more but I'd rather just push 3-5 and go home.


How? Are you pricing by the inch? Who does that


----------



## Boomer123

This looks ok


----------



## Boomer123

Turf Z;1944549 said:


> How? Are you pricing by the inch? Who does that


Anything over 6" is 1.5 x the normal rate.


----------



## FIREMEDIC2572

In all of our seasonal contracts there is an extra for any single event over 6" and over 12". Amounts as recorded by NWS and posted after event.


----------



## Turf Z

Boomer123;1944550 said:


> This looks ok


This looks like a forecast from yesterday


----------



## Boomer123

FIREMEDIC2572;1944555 said:


> In all of our seasonal contracts there is an extra for any single event over 6" and over 12". Amounts as recorded by NWS and posted after event.


Same here...


----------



## Boomer123

Turf Z;1944557 said:


> This looks like a forecast from yesterday


Nope it was last updated 45 mins ago.


----------



## TheXpress2002

Turf Z;1944549 said:


> How? Are you pricing by the inch? Who does that


Anything over 6" is 33% of contract price per inch


----------



## brookline

TheXpress2002;1944573 said:


> Anything over 6" is 33% of contract price per inch


So a $100 push at 5" is $133 at 7" and $166 at 8"?


----------



## TheXpress2002

brookline;1944578 said:


> So a $100 push at 5" is $133 at 7" and $166 at 8"?


Up to 6 (I'm kind)

7...133
8...166
9...199

This is a long duration system though multiple pushes will be needed.


----------



## brookline

TheXpress2002;1944582 said:


> Up to 6 (I'm kind)
> 
> 7...133
> 8...166
> 9...199
> 
> This is a long duration system though multiple pushes will be needed.


Nice! I always did 50% more for over 6 to 12 then 100% more for 12 to 18" anything over that is usually multiple pushes.


----------



## brookline

Curious how many of you cap your seasonals? I have always capped them at 16.


----------



## rstan2010

Can anyone help me out diagnosing a problem with my tornado spreader that I just installed. The conveyor runs constantly when plugged in. Truck doesn't even need to be on... have checked all my connections and grounds. Please let me know if anyone can help.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

terrapro;1944532 said:


> You guys are insane or have deep pockets...Or get paid very well for the work you do.
> I don't understand wanting this kind of snow, all I see is endlessly driving around doing seasonals over and over again and getting *****ed at cause it's not perfect when the last flake falls...oh and that won't happen cause the wind will be drifting the snow.


As I said earlier, people on this side of the state "get" winter. We have had no complaints during or after our big storms the last several years. Most of the time it is "you did a great job, when you come out to clean up tonight, can you hit this a little closer or move this pile" or something along those lines.

Also, anything over 6" goes hourly. So if we're going to hit 6", let's make it worth while.


----------



## sefh

Mark Oomkes;1944625 said:


> As I said earlier, people on this side of the state "get" winter. We have had no complaints during or after our big storms the last several years. Most of the time it is "you did a great job, when you come out to clean up tonight, can you hit this a little closer or move this pile" or something along those lines.
> 
> Also, anything over 6" goes hourly. So if we're going to hit 6", let's make it worth while.


We need a "like" button.


----------



## rstan2010

If anyone has a western wideout controller they would be willing to let me test on my spreader please let me know. 2488544231


----------



## Freshwater

WSW issued!!! It's on, everybody's on board now....

Ryan do you have a good handle on these temps?
I've seen -10 to -20 by Mon morning.

Always so cold with these big snows!!!!


----------



## LapeerLandscape

TheXpress2002;1944582 said:


> Up to 6 (I'm kind)
> 
> 7...133
> 8...166
> 9...199
> 
> This is a long duration system though multiple pushes will be needed.


Ryan do you have a good estimate on when the primary snow might end. Accu says about Sunday night midnight but there were so many times last year when it should have been done and we would start are final round and end up with another 2-4 inches.


----------



## TheXpress2002

LapeerLandscape;1944744 said:


> Ryan do you have a good estimate on when the primary snow might end. Accu says about Sunday night midnight but there were so many times last year when it should have been done and we would start are final round and end up with another 2-4 inches.


10am Monday


----------



## LapeerLandscape

TheXpress2002;1944747 said:


> 10am Monday


alrighty then, thank you very much


----------



## Lightningllc

Mark Oomkes;1944625 said:


> As I said earlier, people on this side of the state "get" winter. We have had no complaints during or after our big storms the last several years. Most of the time it is "you did a great job, when you come out to clean up tonight, can you hit this a little closer or move this pile" or something along those lines.
> 
> Also, anything over 6" goes hourly. So if we're going to hit 6", let's make it worth while.


Oh shut it mark you complain as much as me. Lmao


----------



## First Responder

Let's all stay safe & make lots of $ everyone!
If anyone gets in a jam, we are in warren,sterling hgts,scs,ect areas.
it's all about helping each other out!
586-441-9886


----------



## branhamt

Need some Help!!

I am in need of a Valve in order to move my plow DOWN!! I bought a relief valve and after doing the test I have magnatism at the valve so I confirmed wiring and coil is good but plow will not lower.
Lift Valve HYD01637. Does anyone have one they will sell????


----------



## newhere

Angelos will be open soon. Get one from them.
What type of plow?


----------



## Defcon 5

Panic in Detroit............:laughing:.........


----------



## branhamt

Boss V Plow



Tom


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Lightningllc;1944792 said:


> Oh shut it mark you complain as much as me. Lmao


It's a weekend and I have a new toy.

I'll be back to normal by Tuesday.


----------



## Frankland

Anyone in canton in the ford road area that needs some help plowing, will have a truck available on and off. Looking for a couple extra bucks. Pm me


----------



## MikeLawnSnowLLC

branhamt;1944824 said:


> Boss V Plow
> 
> Tom


Do you have a picture? I'm pretty sure I have one.


----------



## TheXpress2002

TheXpress2002;1944451 said:


> My final call at this point is 8-14 inches
> 
> 8" along the I69 M59 corridor
> 
> 8"-10" along the 696 corridor
> 
> 10"-14" along the I96 I94 corridor
> 
> Higher totals can be expected if banding occurs or the possibility of thundersnow


Based on current data previous totals look to be slightly underdone. The 696 corridor should now see over a foot. The 94 corridor could be in the 14 to 18 inch range.


----------



## First Responder

TheXpress2002;1944937 said:


> Based on current data previous totals look to be slightly underdone. The 696 corridor should now see over a foot. The 94 corridor could be in the 14 to 18 inch range.


Thank you for all the updates and keeping all of us informed!!!!!


----------



## bln

TheXpress2002;1944937 said:


> Based on current data previous totals look to be slightly underdone. The 696 corridor should now see over a foot. The 94 corridor could be in the 14 to 18 inch range.


Thank you very much Ryan


----------



## terrapro

So like 10-12 salts should do it right?


----------



## TheXpress2002

terrapro;1944973 said:


> So like 10-12 salts should do it right?


Plus a PreApp


----------



## Hdsnowpusher

Two pre apps


----------



## h2oking

TheXpress2002;1944997 said:


> Plus a PreApp


Too bad pre plowing isn't an option.


----------



## TheXpress2002

New 0z NAM...

This is not a joke.


----------



## terrapro

Well whatever as long as people are ok with just open lanes and walks and stuff for a bit im fine...
Piles are gonna be HUGE after this!!!
For the record I'm hoping for NOAAs totals of 6"


----------



## branhamt

MikeLawnSnowLLC;1944881 said:


> Do you have a picture? I'm pretty sure I have one.


I have tried to copy a picture from web pages and am unsuccessful. If you google HYD01637 there are plenty of pictures.

Tom


----------



## KL3540

h2oking;1945013 said:


> Too bad pre plowing isn't an option.


Seriously!!! This would be genious !!!


----------



## 06clarkd

I'm not liking how this is shaping up just like jan 3rd? Last year.. 30 hrs of snow starting wet then freezing stuuuupid cold and blowing. All I have to say is [email protected]&$!!!!!


----------



## terrapro

06clarkd;1945141 said:


> I'm not liking how this is shaping up just like jan 3rd? Last year.. 30 hrs of snow starting wet then freezing stuuuupid cold and blowing. All I have to say is [email protected]&$!!!!!


From the talk...it's nothing like we have ever seen. Good luck to you all.


----------



## gunsworth

h2oking;1945013 said:


> Too bad pre plowing isn't an option.


I've been pre-plowing since Thursday! Storm doesn't stand a chance


----------



## Lightningllc

Why can't I sleep. Sitting here tossing and turning. One sheep, two sheep .40 s&w. Sheeps dead.


----------



## newhere

It's just snow. It's not the end of the world. Truck breaks and another truck will cover for it, so what if your still plowing when they show up. Not a big deal. Can't let It get the best of you.


----------



## eatonpaving

terrapro;1945219 said:


> From the talk...it's nothing like we have ever seen. Good luck to you all.


yep we have seen it......1973-74


----------



## Turf Z

It has started here


----------



## snowfighter83

it has started in redford


----------



## KL3540

Starting in Almont, 

Well, the truck isn't starting. Batteries are DEAD!!!


----------



## Frosty12

So much for scraping my church, looks like it won't start piling up til lunchtime here. Back to bed..


----------



## NoProblem

About 3/4 of an inch here so far.


----------



## sefh

If anyone needs help down here by the Ohio line I'm available today. I did venture out last night to fuel up and low and behold the local gas station is out of gas and store was out of bread and very low on milk. People thinking it's the end of the world.


----------



## EternityEnds

NoProblem;1945426 said:


> About 3/4 of an inch here so far.


Bout 3/4" down in dearborn. Been snowing Since about 230 or so.


----------



## sefh

We have close to 2" down here already.


----------



## grassmaster06

1.5 in Wyandotte


----------



## 06clarkd

What's everyone's plan here I was going to head out around noon and plow first round but now it's looking like there may only be a few inches at that time. If we wait until the evening to plow first round then we start all over again once finished resis take 8 hours to complete the routes any thoughts?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Plow with the storm! 

Not happening over here.

Round 1 done for the open stuff. 

I think it's time for some sleep and see how much accumulates before we do anything a second time. Kinda worthless to bust butt if the majority of the snow isn't here yet.


----------



## flykelley

Mark Oomkes;1945498 said:


> Plow with the storm!
> 
> Not happening over here.
> 
> Round 1 done for the open stuff.
> 
> I think it's time for some sleep and see how much accumulates before we do anything a second time. Kinda worthless to bust butt if the majority of the snow isn't here yet.


Mark is spot on with this advise.


----------



## hammerdown

New to the site, have equipment available in the detroit area. Pm if you need help.


----------



## Defcon 5

flykelley;1945512 said:


> Mark is spot on with this advise.


PLEASE!!!!!!.......Don't Encourage him......:laughing:......:whistling:


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Defcon 5;1945546 said:


> PLEASE!!!!!!.......Don't Encourage him......:laughing:......:whistling:


It's the Ram, I finally have wisdom.


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes;1945547 said:


> It's the Ram, I finally have wisdom.


Is it the "Ram" or is it the "Cummings" that is giving you all this newfound "Wisdom" ??????.............:whistling:


----------



## sefh

Geez all my favorite resturants in Toledo are already closing.


----------



## moosey

Since I only do Resi's. I'm going out at 5pm to blow thru them then back out at 5am to hit'em again. Takes me 4.5 hours to do what I have. 

Be Safe Guys!


----------



## PlowingMI

Is anybody open today that carries western parts??


----------



## KL3540

PlowingMI;1945599 said:


> Is anybody open today that carries western parts??


What parts are you looking for?


----------



## PlowingMI

KL3540;1945600 said:


> What parts are you looking for?


The plow modulator.


----------



## Strictly Snow

PlowingMI;1945599 said:


> Is anybody open today that carries western parts??


Oxford hardware used to when they were in the big unit now that they are smaller and at the end I am not sure. He used to sell bulk salt too.


----------



## PlowingMI

Strictly Snow;1945612 said:


> Oxford hardware used to when they were in the big unit now that they are smaller and at the end I am not sure. He used to sell bulk salt too.


I have a text out to him. He still has a shop behind the old plaza. Hopefully he still has some plow parts.


----------



## PlowingMI

Does anyone have a plow module for a western??
2015020195111341.jpg


----------



## KL3540

PlowingMI;1945627 said:


> Does anyone have a plow module for a western??
> 2015020195111341.jpg


JPEG not showing .... By Chance do you have a part number. I may have one at the house. (I don't need some of the various western stuff I have left over from years back)


----------



## TheXpress2002

a trowel feature will form between M 59 and I 94. I honestly think without exaggerating some folks will see 20 inches within this corridor


----------



## PlowingMI

KL3540;1945633 said:


> JPEG not showing .... By Chance do you have a part number. I may have one at the house. (I don't need some of the various western stuff I have left over from years back)


service pn 44354-3

pn 48475 BD 10007


----------



## 06clarkd

TheXpress2002;1945634 said:


> a trowel feature will form between M 59 and I 94. I honestly think without exaggerating some folks will see 20 inches within this corridor


Excuse me a what will form!? Do we have to add this to our vocabulary now lol. Thanks for your updates sir!


----------



## PlowingMI

/Users/bridgetweir/Downloads/IMG_3132.JPG


----------



## KL3540

PlowingMI;1945644 said:


> service pn 44354-3
> 
> pn 48475 BD 10007


Ok, I definitely don't have that. I used to get all big stuff like that at NBC truck on groesbeck. A little bit of a hike from you.

I don't think some of these smaller places that carry basic universal would have it either. According to westerns site I bet the Pontiac western location would be closest to you. I'd call them first 
Bostick Truck center on Joslyn
(248) 373-6100


----------



## PlowingMI

KL3540;1945654 said:


> Ok, I definitely don't have that. I used to get all big stuff like that at NBC truck on groesbeck. A little bit of a hike from you.
> 
> I don't think some of these smaller places that carry basic universal would have it either. According to westerns site I bet the Pontiac western location would be closest to you. I'd call them first
> Bostick Truck center on Joslyn
> (248) 373-6100


thank you,

I have a guy that went to Angelos in wixom. i don't think he will mind going to grosebeck if they have the part.

I will call them

thanks


----------



## Bigrd1

PlowingMI;1945661 said:


> thank you,
> 
> I have a guy that went to Angelos in wixom. i don't think he will mind going to grosebeck if they have the part.
> 
> I will call them
> 
> thanks


Bostick is usually open durring all snowstorms.


----------



## FIREMEDIC2572

sefh;1945586 said:


> Geez all my favorite resturants in Toledo are already closing.


Level 3????


----------



## flykelley

Ryan what the hell are you talking about?.. Never heard that word in weather lingo. Thanks for all of your forecast!

Mike


----------



## rstan2010

PlowingMI;1945661 said:


> thank you,
> 
> I have a guy that went to Angelos in wixom. i don't think he will mind going to grosebeck if they have the part.
> 
> I will call them
> 
> thanks


Bostick is opening tonight at 8


----------



## Frosty12

moosey;1945598 said:


> Since I only do Resi's. I'm going out at 5pm to blow thru them then back out at 5am to hit'em again. Takes me 4.5 hours to do what I have.
> 
> Be Safe Guys!


You gonna skip the shoveling on the first pass? That's my plan, I'm mostly residentials too. First run from 3 pm to 9 ish. Eat and sleep, second run from 3 am to ? ?


----------



## Frosty12

06clarkd;1945648 said:


> Excuse me a what will form!? Do we have to add this to our vocabulary now lol. Thanks for your updates sir!


Have some time to kill, so..

TROWAL
TROugh of Warm Air ALoft. Typically used during winter weather, it is a "tongue" of relatively warm/moist air aloft that wraps around to the north and west of a mature cyclone. It is best analyzed between 750-550 milibars using equivalent potential temperature (theta-e). Areas of intense lift and frontogenesis are commonly associated with TROWALs, hence they are favored regions for heavy and/or prolonged precipitation. During a winter storm, the heaviest snowfall amounts frequently occur along and north of the TROWAL axis.


----------



## lawns4life

Frosty12;1945712 said:


> You gonna skip the shoveling on the first pass? That's my plan, I'm mostly residentials too. First run from 3 pm to 9 ish. Eat and sleep, second run from 3 am to ? ?


Heading out at 3 to do round 1. I mainly do residential a too. Gonna do front walks first round, won't touch city walks until it's over. Depending on the snow amounts this is going to be a 2, possibly 3 push storm.


----------



## moosey

Frosty12;1945712 said:


> You gonna skip the shoveling on the first pass? That's my plan, I'm mostly residentials too. First run from 3 pm to 9 ish. Eat and sleep, second run from 3 am to ? ?


No I'm not skipping the shoveling. I'm not gonna kil my shoveler.

Plan is to not be Fussy!


----------



## Frosty12

moosey;1945737 said:


> No I'm not skipping the shoveling. I'm not gonna kil my shoveler.
> 
> Plan is to not be Fussy!


Wait, I can hire someone to shovel FOR me? Damnit.


----------



## Frosty12

Issued by The Weather Channel
Detroit, MI
Sun, Feb 1, 1:53 pm EST

THE LATEST SNOWFALL REPORTS FROM THE NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE IN DETROIT/PONTIAC, MI: MILAN, 4.3"... ROMULUS, 4.3"... CARLETON, 4.2"... WYANDOTTE, 4.1"... ANN ARBOR, 4.0"... TEMPERANCE, 3.5"... NEAR WAYNE, 3.5"... MANCHESTER, 3.0"... HOWELL, 3.0"... SOUTH LYON, 2.7"... SHELBY TOWNSHIP, 2.5"... FARMINGTON, 2.5"... NEAR PECK, 2.3"... 4 MILES EAST OF WHITE LAKE, 2.1"... FLINT, 2.0".


----------



## JimBostick

PlowingMI;1945599 said:


> Is anybody open today that carries western parts??


Bostick Truck will be open at 8:00 tonight for plow parts and service


----------



## newhere

JimBostick;1945790 said:


> Bostick Truck will be open at 8:00 tonight for plow parts and service


Pretty cool of you guys to do that.


----------



## kg26

TheXpress2002;1944582 said:


> Up to 6 (I'm kind)
> 
> 7...133
> 8...166
> 9...199
> 
> This is a long duration system though multiple pushes will be needed.


Flat out? What about the difficulty of the drive way? curved, Or two entrances?


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

How are you guys doing? How much is down? I just saw Windsor on the news and it looks rough


----------



## bln

newhere;1945832 said:


> Pretty cool of you guys to do that.


Very awesome of them, that is what this site is all about.


----------



## PlowingMI

JimBostick;1945790 said:


> Bostick Truck will be open at 8:00 tonight for plow parts and service


Thank you thank you. Any chance you would know if you have the part I need??


----------



## KL3540

First round done ... Kind of.... Now I'll wait until after the game... Teaming up to knock this out .... Then tomorrow will be interesting...

I'm exited to try the new snow pusher :-0 
The plows have been efficient /sufficient until now. Hopefully the tractor can handle it


----------



## caitlyncllc

Guess today is a good day for a new alternator.


----------



## kg26

First run underway.


----------



## Freshwater

Any police read this board? I'll make your jobs real easy. At 2AM anyone on the road not a plow truck/snowblower crew, is F N drunk or high!!! GET EM!!!


----------



## FIREMEDIC2572

Freshwater;1946008 said:


> Any police read this board? I'll make your jobs real easy. At 2AM anyone on the road not a plow truck/snowblower crew, is F N drunk or high!!! GET EM!!!


I can't believe how full the parking lots are at the bars...


----------



## hosejockey4506

Commercial snow removal business for sale...... I caught the last flight to Vegas today. I'm half way there and not coming back


----------



## Freshwater

FIREMEDIC2572;1946017 said:


> I can't believe how full the parking lots are at the bars...


It was ridiculous!!!!! There are times we all have to adjust our lives to what's going on around us. Like huge snow storms during superbowl.


----------



## hogggman

I started plowing at 20 yrs old I used to get excited if there was a storm coming now at 36 I hate even a 2" snow fall I hate plowing and want nothing to do with it. Is it odd I think I might miss it.


----------



## terrapro

So many people out today wtf are they thinking?

So whens this gonna be out of here? Let me guess we just have to get through the wrap around BS :/


----------



## LapeerLandscape

terrapro;1946115 said:


> So many people out today wtf are they thinking?
> 
> So whens this gonna be out of here? Let me guess we just have to get through the wrap around BS :/


Yup everyones out to the store, oh dear were out kitty litter better go to the store. I swear they better have school tomorrow, everyone else is on the road might as well put a few busses on there too.


----------



## KL3540

I just got a weather advisory on my phone stating its snowing. Thank goodness, I wouldn't of known without it.


----------



## goinggreen

KL3540;1946337 said:


> I just got a weather advisory on my phone stating its snowing. Thank goodness, I wouldn't of known without it.


Same here i keep getting that there is a wsw for my area,


----------



## kg26

Snow has stopped in Oakland county


----------



## magnatrac

That would depend where you are in Oakland county l.o.l.


----------



## kg26

magnatrac;1946384 said:


> That would depend where you are in Oakland county l.o.l.


It started again


----------



## KL3540

Visibility is amazing... Picked up an HOA (gravel road). With the blowing snow and freezing wipers I can't see the road edge. We will have to go back during daylight. Horrible for a first impression but at least we made it do they can escape.


----------



## hammerdown

The drifting downtown is rediculous, snow still coming down.


----------



## Lightningllc

Dude measured 19". Holy hell


----------



## cuttingedge13

When does the Lake Effect start?


----------



## newhere

Am I the only one saying I'm done after this year?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

newhere;1946432 said:


> Am I the only one saying I'm done after this year?


Check with Lightning, I think you're a month or two behind me.

That was fun.

Everything went well, for the most part. Other than what is the deal with 18 YO's not being able to work if it can't be mechanized? I can't shovel without help?

Is there a 2 man shovel that I am not aware of?

Never had anybody tell me they couldn't finish because of a sore back or it drifting shut again.

And he couldn't\wouldn't stick around for the other crew to help him out.

Great way to ruin a good day.

Oh, but I forgot, he can play baseball 13 months out of the year.


----------



## Lightningllc

Mark Oomkes;1946521 said:


> Check with Lightning, I think you're a month or two behind me.
> 
> That was fun.
> 
> Everything went well, for the most part. Other than what is the deal with 18 YO's not being able to work if it can't be mechanized? I can't shovel without help?
> 
> Is there a 2 man shovel that I am not aware of?
> 
> Never had anybody tell me they couldn't finish because of a sore back or it drifting shut again.
> 
> And he couldn't\wouldn't stick around for the other crew to help him out.
> 
> Great way to ruin a good day.
> 
> Oh, but I forgot, he can play baseball 13 months out of the year.


Been done for years. Mark must have a new love in his life or his spreader is working.


----------



## procut

newhere;1946432 said:


> Am I the only one saying I'm done after this year?


Nope. Storms like this make me want to quit every time.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Actually, the spreader is working. 

The John Deere 1025r with broom and blower for walks is the cat's ass. Zspray with plow is good, doesn't work quite as well in these bigger snowfalls. Ram is a plowing machine. Inverted snowblower is working like a charm. Plenty of help last night other than one crybaby. Sun came out and is helping the salt work.

Let's do it again tomorrow.


----------



## terrapro

No lets not and say we did
Oh wait just checked the weather looks like another storm coming Tuesday night!...sweet fml


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Things went so so here, lost a trans in a Ford, had a shovel guy want to leave so the guy running the Ford jumped on the shovel crew. Just got home this morning and the Hospital called and both their plow trucks went down, asked if we could open up the Cancer center for them so we did.


----------



## moosey

hogggman;1946085 said:


> I started plowing at 20 yrs old I used to get excited if there was a storm coming now at 36 I hate even a 2" snow fall I hate plowing and want nothing to do with it. Is it odd I think I might miss it.


I'm with you, I hate it too. Been doing it for 28 years. And I only do Resi's.


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes;1946521 said:


> Check with Lightning, I think you're a month or two behind me.
> 
> That was fun.
> 
> Everything went well, for the most part. Other than what is the deal with 18 YO's not being able to work if it can't be mechanized? I can't shovel without help?
> 
> Is there a 2 man shovel that I am not aware of?
> 
> Never had anybody tell me they couldn't finish because of a sore back or it drifting shut again.
> 
> And he couldn't\wouldn't stick around for the other crew to help him out.
> 
> Great way to ruin a good day.
> 
> Oh, but I forgot, he can play baseball 13 months out of the year.


Sorry I let you down today......My back was really sore from doing squat thrusts.....


----------



## Turf Z

So what's the word on Tuesday


----------



## Mark Oomkes

I hate snow. 

I'm done.


----------



## flykelley

All I can say is wow, don't want to see another storm like that. Got to spend two hours at home snow blowing paths in the back yard for the dogs, blow the deck, then used a roof rack to remove some of the drifts on the roof. I would rather have six three inch snowfalls then all at once!


----------



## terrapro

flykelley;1946812 said:


> All I can say is wow, don't want to see another storm like that. Got to spend two hours at home snow blowing paths in the back yard for the dogs, blow the deck, then used a roof rack to remove some of the drifts on the roof. I would rather have six three inch snowfalls then all at once!


:laughing: this guys a comedian


----------



## KL3540

What a fantastic day... Nothing broke (at least that I know of) and no one got hurt !!!


----------



## bln

Anybody going to be out in the Farmington area? I have a lead. Needs to be done by 7am


----------



## LapeerLandscape

KL3540;1946917 said:


> What a fantastic day... Nothing broke (at least that I know of) and no one got hurt !!!


That's what my friend said a couple weeks ago on the way home from a snowmobiling trip, I said were not home we still have time.


----------



## Hdsnowpusher

bln;1946941 said:


> Anybody going to be out in the Farmington area? I have a lead. Needs to be done by 7am


I will text me address and pay 
whats you number


----------



## bln

Hdsnowpusher;1946983 said:


> I will text me address and pay
> whats you number


I sent you a Pm


----------



## On a Call

I came close.....last job after running 36 hours straight. 

I was cleaning off an approach to a commercial building and was in the street after dark. We had our side walks done but the neighbor did not. Well I back out into the street...had my very visable multi strobe running....and back up alarm. I was backing for a side push...when all of a sudden ( gooo thing I had the window down ) " Hey you F A H....Watch the F out.....some guy dressed in dark was walking down the street, the correct dirrection. I almost backed into him. Never saw him. I applogized but he was very upset like I was out to hit him'

Anyhow...we ended up with 12 - 14 inches in 20 hours. 

Did well...except a new employee who almost cost me a contract.

Hope you all did well

BTW...in Toledo


----------



## kg26

What did he do?


----------



## kg26

My only beef is trying to explain to people why I wanted +$100 for new driveways over 80 feet. They saw nothing wrong with the fact that there is well over a foot of snow in their driveway.


----------



## TGS Inc.

*Toolcat / mini skid / 2 stage snowthrowers needed*

I need some equipment at a site at 6 Mile and Southfield. These are sidewalks at a college. We have had some equipment failures. Will write you a check at the end of the night!

Quad / tool cat / 2 stage blowers....

Thanks!

Wayne

313-562-9051


----------



## delong17

TGS Inc.;1947135 said:


> I need some equipment at a site at 6 Mile and Southfield. These are sidewalks at a college. We have had some equipment failures. Will write you a check at the end of the night!
> 
> Quad / tool cat / 2 stage blowers....
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Wayne
> 
> 313-562-9051


Should have used my john deere! its still for use, if you need it. Its a John Deere 3320, sold the plow off of it though so it only has the loader, if you need it, you can use it. I dont have an operator for it though

248-390-9309


----------



## delong17

Quick question for all of you guys who do residential. We do mostly Birmingham and Bloomfield Hills as our main service area. Some commercials outside of that, but mostly there. In this area, i find people expect more, especially the nicer houses.

I have gotten many calls from people b*tching about their sidewalks not the full width, and narrow pathways. 

For me, a narrow pathway is one snow blower pass. We did 2-3 snow blower passes on all walkways and they are still complaining that we should have gotten all the way to the edge of each sidewalk. 

What do i tell them? 

I get there to notice that all their neighbors arent even plowed out yet, the walkways are clean, and my guys even opened up the apron for them after the city plows went through. I cant stand people like this, and they are so personally attacking, its unbelievable.


----------



## Freshwater

Man people need to make better decisions about where they drive their cars. Or where they pull into. The phrase look before you leap comes to mind.


----------



## madskier1986

I do Bham and bloomfield and after yesterday, I am done with them. I had to turn the phone off because they wouldn't stop calling to tell me that they need to get out, etc.

Regarding the sidewalk issue, I put it in my agreements that sidewalks may not be the full width. In my book a 2 - 3 pass is plenty wide enough. Although yesterday there are some places one wide because of the city plows.



delong17;1947187 said:


> Quick question for all of you guys who do residential. We do mostly Birmingham and Bloomfield Hills as our main service area. Some commercials outside of that, but mostly there. In this area, i find people expect more, especially the nicer houses.
> 
> I have gotten many calls from people b*tching about their sidewalks not the full width, and narrow pathways.
> 
> For me, a narrow pathway is one snow blower pass. We did 2-3 snow blower passes on all walkways and they are still complaining that we should have gotten all the way to the edge of each sidewalk.
> 
> What do i tell them?
> 
> I get there to notice that all their neighbors arent even plowed out yet, the walkways are clean, and my guys even opened up the apron for them after the city plows went through. I cant stand people like this, and they are so personally attacking, its unbelievable.


----------



## delong17

madskier1986;1947212 said:


> I do Bham and bloomfield and after yesterday, I am done with them. I had to turn the phone off because they wouldn't stop calling to tell me that they need to get out, etc.
> 
> Regarding the sidewalk issue, I put it in my agreements that sidewalks may not be the full width. In my book a 2 - 3 pass is plenty wide enough. Although yesterday there are some places one wide because of the city plows.


Im glad you feel the same.! i I had a ******* phone call asking where i was at 6:30pm on Sunday!!! After 4" was down.

I had 3 calls this morning. We dont do quick crappy service, we try to be the best, as every company should be doing, and still... we get negative terrible people, screaming in voicemails and phone calls and text messages.

i.e."Im stuck in my ******* DRIVEWAY, the city plowed me in, WHERE THE * ARE YOU GUYS....so unreliable"

That was one of them!


----------



## moosey

delong17;1947187 said:


> Quick question for all of you guys who do residential. We do mostly Birmingham and Bloomfield Hills as our main service area. Some commercials outside of that, but mostly there. In this area, i find people expect more, especially the nicer houses.
> 
> I have gotten many calls from people b*tching about their sidewalks not the full width, and narrow pathways.
> 
> For me, a narrow pathway is one snow blower pass. We did 2-3 snow blower passes on all walkways and they are still complaining that we should have gotten all the way to the edge of each sidewalk.
> 
> What do i tell them?
> 
> I get there to notice that all their neighbors arent even plowed out yet, the walkways are clean, and my guys even opened up the apron for them after the city plows went through. I cant stand people like this, and they are so personally attacking, its unbelievable.


I got that too yesterday. One guy was complaining that it isnt wide enough. He's having people over. My shoveler told him, hey theres lot s of snow and the bosses says to make a path wide enough to walk. He undrstood but if he's having people over then why not call and ask to make sidewalk wider instead of *****ing about it. He was also saying that it wa never like this. I always tell my shovelers make it wider then the shovel. Nobody else complained. Had a few last year.


----------



## delong17

moosey;1947217 said:


> I got that too yesterday. One guy was complaining that it isnt wide enough. He's having people over. My shoveler told him, hey theres lot s of snow and the bosses says to make a path wide enough to walk. He undrstood but if he's having people over then why not call and ask to make sidewalk wider instead of *****ing about it. He was also saying that it wa never like this. I always tell my shovelers make it wider then the shovel. Nobody else complained. Had a few last year.


People act like they are 4 feet wide and cant walk on something thats any smaller. You live in Michigan, and you have your whole life..... whats the surprise?


----------



## moosey

I also had them calling asking if I'm doing theres. It snowed,havent I always shown up. When will I be there cuz they need to go out. Go out, are the streets in your neighborhood done. Is it worth the risk, your life, damage to your car. and a guy that neeed to get to a meeting, not a client. Beeping at me, walked down to where I was. Help me I need to get out. I said No, put it in reverse to plow again. He still is waiting, Please he said. I said $200, he laughed. I laughed. I said good luck. People. Half the people that called just anted the drive done, didnt need to go any where.



madskier1986;1947212 said:


> I do Bham and bloomfield and after yesterday, I am done with them. I had to turn the phone off because they wouldn't stop calling to tell me that they need to get out, etc.
> 
> Regarding the sidewalk issue, I put it in my agreements that sidewalks may not be the full width. In my book a 2 - 3 pass is plenty wide enough. Although yesterday there are some places one wide because of the city plows.


----------



## moosey

They need o PAY more. But they won't.. They want to pay $20 or$150prepay. Not. You want good wide waks, Pay more. Call the "Snow Guys" Lol



delong17;1947220 said:


> People act like they are 4 feet wide and cant walk on something thats any smaller. You live in Michigan, and you have your whole life..... whats the surprise?


----------



## delong17

moosey;1947230 said:


> They need o PAY more. But they won't.. They want to pay $20 or$150prepay. Not. You want good wide waks, Pay more. Call the "Snow Guys" Lol


This year i doubled my pricing this year to hopefully deter away from cheep customers. Instead of cheap customers i got high maintenance a** hole customers.


----------



## brookline

delong17;1947215 said:


> Im glad you feel the same.! i I had a ******* phone call asking where i was at 6:30pm on Sunday!!! After 4" was down.
> 
> I had 3 calls this morning. We dont do quick crappy service, we try to be the best, as every company should be doing, and still... we get negative terrible people, screaming in voicemails and phone calls and text messages.
> 
> i.e."Im stuck in my ******* DRIVEWAY, the city plowed me in, WHERE THE * ARE YOU GUYS....so unreliable"
> 
> That was one of them!


That's because every customer expects to be the only one you service. Lol


----------



## terrapro

moosey;1947226 said:


> I also had them calling asking if I'm doing theres. It snowed,havent I always shown up. When will I be there cuz they need to go out. Go out, are the streets in your neighborhood done. Is it worth the risk, your life, damage to your car. and a guy that neeed to get to a meeting, not a client. Beeping at me, walked down to where I was. Help me I need to get out. I said No, put it in reverse to plow again. *He still is waiting, Please he said. I said $200, he laughed. I laughed. I said good luck.* People. Half the people that called just anted the drive done, didnt need to go any where.


LOL thanks for the laugh


----------



## delong17

how do you guys bill for snow drifts? I have a commercial site with a big L shape wall where 3 warehouse doors open up along about a stretch of 100 feet of building. The snow drifts in the corner and along the entire side of the building were about 3'-8' in some places. Took me with a one yard skid bucket about 2 hours to move it all to the pile of snow. The customer doesn't care on the price, just wants it done. I could charge 3k if i wanted to, but i want to be fair and honest. Should i charge hourly for a "Loader surcharge" . I know my price, i just want to see what you guys are charging for things like this.


----------



## EternityEnds

delong17;1947248 said:


> how do you guys bill for snow drifts? I have a commercial site with a big L shape wall where 3 warehouse doors open up along about a stretch of 100 feet of building. The snow drifts in the corner and along the entire side of the building were about 3'-8' in some places. Took me with a one yard skid bucket about 2 hours to move it all to the pile of snow. The customer doesn't care on the price, just wants it done. I could charge 3k if i wanted to, but i want to be fair and honest. Should i charge hourly for a "Loader surcharge" . I know my price, i just want to see what you guys are charging for things like this.


I bill out skidsteer hours at $115/hr and loaders at $150/hr for snow moving services. If I have the machine onsite it is just start and finish. If there is no machine on site time starts from time I leave my lot til time I get back. I always give my customer a basic non binding estimate before just to give them a range about how much they will be looking at.


----------



## KL3540

These stories make me laugh. Here's what made me change my approach to any contract I get. 

I did a senior all winter eho lived by herself. I actually gave her a lot of breaks and freebees. My contract never required salt but I'd even throw some down if there was a slick spot( this was when salt was $1.98 for 50lbs at depot and $1.50ish buy the pallet). So finally we had a huge snow with 3' drifts. The Toros would not get through it, I had to break out the big two stage. She called and said it was an emergency and she had a doctors appt. I changed up the route and headed to her house. I normally charged $20 and said it would be $45. They paid and I recieved a nasty call from a neighbor of hers stating I'm ripping off the elderly(mind you I did his and he gave me $50). So I ended up doing half the street and she never left to go anywhere. The next snow was a few inches and when I showed up she was mad and said she would only pay $20. I said that is correct this is a lighter snow and that was huge. She tried to cus me out so I politely told her I was sorry this would t work out any longer and you'll need to find someone else. I loaded and left. It was quite a relief doing that. Unfortunately I lost the lawn account to but continued her neighbors.

I now express to everybody that I WILL get to them. There are many time factors as it doesn't storm only from 9-5 Mon-fri. If they are not completely receptive I don't take them on. A residential is not worth it to me unless I get the HOA.


----------



## lawns4life

Another 1-3" tonight? At least we get a little rest. Not a lot of room for snow left.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

delong17;1947187 said:


> Quick question for all of you guys who do residential. We do mostly Birmingham and Bloomfield Hills as our main service area. Some commercials outside of that, but mostly there. In this area, i find people expect more, especially the nicer houses.
> 
> I have gotten many calls from people b*tching about their sidewalks not the full width, and narrow pathways.
> 
> For me, a narrow pathway is one snow blower pass. We did 2-3 snow blower passes on all walkways and they are still complaining that we should have gotten all the way to the edge of each sidewalk.
> 
> What do i tell them?
> 
> I get there to notice that all their neighbors arent even plowed out yet, the walkways are clean, and my guys even opened up the apron for them after the city plows went through. I cant stand people like this, and they are so personally attacking, its unbelievable.


We wont for people where a good job isn't good enough. Just another reason we do very few resis and we wont be be-littled by anyone.


----------



## KL3540

delong17;1947248 said:


> how do you guys bill for snow drifts? I have a commercial site with a big L shape wall where 3 warehouse doors open up along about a stretch of 100 feet of building. The snow drifts in the corner and along the entire side of the building were about 3'-8' in some places. Took me with a one yard skid bucket about 2 hours to move it all to the pile of snow. The customer doesn't care on the price, just wants it done. I could charge 3k if i wanted to, but i want to be fair and honest. Should i charge hourly for a "Loader surcharge" . I know my price, i just want to see what you guys are charging for things like this.


My bill yesterday for the tractor was $200. The total time with drive was just over two hours and total work time was about 40 min.

This is for a contractor friend of mine who I get other work from. He said his typical plow guy won't do this site because it was a gravel construction site. I got there and agreed, I would not of done it with a truck and am almost certain a truck couldn't of got it done. The back blade of the tractor made easy work out if it. the front plow tripped way to much and the ground was to uneven for shoes to make a difference.

So a hundred an hour is fair for me in the tractor.


----------



## TheXpress2002

4 more inches tonight snow begins at 8 p.m. and ends at 4 a.m.

South of i-96 will see an additional 1 to 3 inches tomorrow night

8-14 inches this upcoming Saturday...

...and no I'm not kidding


----------



## delong17

crap, i was hoping for no residential plowing tonight looks like its gonna be a full run then


Thank you as always ryan!


----------



## Turf Z

Where will we put the 8-14" is the real concern here


----------



## KL3540

TheXpress2002;1947439 said:


> 4 more inches tonight snow begins at 8 p.m. and ends at 4 a.m.
> 
> South of i-96 will see an additional 1 to 3 inches tomorrow night
> 
> 8-14 inches this upcoming Saturday...
> 
> ...and no I'm not kidding


I could kiss you!!! That's great news!!!


----------



## First Responder

TheXpress2002;1947439 said:


> 4 more inches tonight snow begins at 8 p.m. and ends at 4 a.m.
> 
> South of i-96 will see an additional 1 to 3 inches tomorrow night
> 
> 8-14 inches this upcoming Saturday...
> 
> ...and no I'm not kidding
> 
> Thank you for the update!!!!


----------



## Mark Oomkes

8-14?

Someone's Extenze was delivered. Lol


----------



## lawns4life

Mark Oomkes;1947665 said:


> 8-14?
> 
> Someone's Extenze was delivered. Lol


Lol that made me laugh. Let's hope it ends up only being 4" not 8-12.


----------



## TheXpress2002

winter weather advisories have now been issued


----------



## BossPlow2010

lawns4life;1947716 said:


> Lol that made me laugh. Let's hope it ends up only being 4" not 8-12.


Really?

I'm hoping for 80 and sunny :waving:


----------



## MPM

Flurries in Clarkston


----------



## LapeerLandscape

MPM;1947918 said:


> Flurries in Clarkston


A few flakes in Lapeer but no snow yet.


----------



## moosey

Thanks for the update, always appreciate it. But hopefully it goes south of us! 


TheXpress2002;1947439 said:


> 8-14 inches this upcoming Saturday...
> 
> ...and no I'm not kidding


----------



## terrapro

TheXpress2002;1947439 said:


> 4 more inches tonight snow begins at 8 p.m. and ends at 4 a.m.
> 
> South of i-96 will see an additional 1 to 3 inches tomorrow night
> 
> 8-14 inches this upcoming Saturday...
> 
> ...and no I'm not kidding


Where is this crap coming from? Other then you telling us we never would have known about the last storm until it was basically on top of us! And now this tonight/tomorrow and now the weekend...wth...
What do you got for a long term Ryan if anything?


----------



## Freshwater

TheXpress2002;1947439 said:


> 4 more inches tonight snow begins at 8 p.m. and ends at 4 a.m.
> 
> South of i-96 will see an additional 1 to 3 inches tomorrow night
> 
> 8-14 inches this upcoming Saturday...
> 
> ...and no I'm not kidding


Yikes!!! I just got done plowing this one.... kinda!!!
Thanks Ryan, much appreciated! !!


----------



## delong17

Weather channel just dropped down to less than an inch. what are your thoughts ryan?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

delong17;1948059 said:


> Weather channel just dropped down to less than an inch. what are your thoughts ryan?


Who cares what they say?


----------



## Freshwater

Mark Oomkes;1948094 said:


> Who cares what they say?


I agree, they didn't get it right until the storm was half over!


----------



## gunsworth

terrapro;1948008 said:


> Where is this crap coming from? Other then you telling us we never would have known about the last storm until it was basically on top of us! And now this tonight/tomorrow and now the weekend...wth...
> What do you got for a long term Ryan if anything?


there were plenty of others calling for this.... you need better resources


----------



## goinggreen

Were still cleaning up apartment complexes, just open parking spots but now its snowong here pretty good.


----------



## dbdrgr150

I have a 03 silverado with a duramax that the transfer case is making a popping sound and the front out put shaft has play in it. Has anyone had something like this before? It doesn't sound good or cheap but hoping for the best. Also any good shops for this?


----------



## 06clarkd

dbdrgr150;1948241 said:


> I have a 03 silverado with a duramax that the transfer case is making a popping sound and the front out put shaft has play in it. Has anyone had something like this before? It doesn't sound good or cheap but hoping for the best. Also any good shops for this?


The front output shaft is splined so it will have some play in it. I thought the same thing as you with my truck. As for the poping that's a new one for me


----------



## A&Cautomotive

It may be kind of far but i run a repair shop in farmington hills and we specilize in plow/landscape fleet repair


----------



## snowfighter83

A&Cautomotive;1948276 said:


> It may be kind of far but i run a repair shop in farmington hills and we specilize in plow/landscape fleet repair


i wish i knew this morning i needed two plow worked on. do you guys work on plows n spreaders? text me your contact info. location. etc.

dont worry about time please send asap. thanks.


----------



## snowfighter83

A&Cautomotive;1948276 said:


> It may be kind of far but i run a repair shop in farmington hills and we specilize in plow/landscape fleet repair


i wish i knew this morning i needed two plow worked on. do you guys work on plows n spreaders? text me your contact info. location. etc.

dont worry about time please send asap. thanks.


----------



## newhere

Any eyes on brighton?


----------



## bln

newhere;1948388 said:


> Any eyes on brighton?


In green oak- just south about an 1"


----------



## 24v6spd

Any snow reports from Macomb/Clinton Twp? Thanks!


----------



## caitlyncllc

1" in clarkston.


----------



## redskinsfan34

It just quit in Dexter. .just shy of an inch.


----------



## Frosty12

1.5" in Highland/White Lake


----------



## FIREMEDIC2572

About 1.5 or so in Shelby Twp


----------



## Plow Dude

Under 1" in Livonia


----------



## NoProblem

1.5 inches here


----------



## 06clarkd

No drives for now I guess looks like maybe later after this next thing moves through?


----------



## terrapro

Haven't found more then an inch hre in Howell


----------



## A&Cautomotive

snowfighter83;1948342 said:


> i wish i knew this morning i needed two plow worked on. do you guys work on plows n spreaders? text me your contact info. location. etc.
> 
> dont worry about time please send asap. thanks.


A&C Automotive. Trucks from small up to f550s, plows, and spreaders
20712 Robinson Farmington hills 48336
shop-248-987-2999
cell 248-842-7248 for after hours service


----------



## Frosty12

Scraped some seasonals, but that was it for drives. I was the only idiot I saw doing anything with driveways in my area. After last weekend 1.5 looks like a dusting.


----------



## madskier1986

1.5 in bloomfield, bham, and royal oak. No drives for me.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

dbdrgr150;1948241 said:


> I have a 03 silverado with a duramax that the transfer case is making a popping sound and the front out put shaft has play in it. Has anyone had something like this before? It doesn't sound good or cheap but hoping for the best. Also any good shops for this?


Its the transfer case, replaced mine with a reman last Jan and its doing it again. Its not too hard to change with a hoist but the transfer case is costly.


----------



## lawns4life

Hit all drives with a 2" trigger in Troy, ended up with just shy of 2". I saw quite a few people out doing the same. I think the forcast had something to do with my decision. People see 2-4" on the news then wake up and expect to have gotten that much and have their drives plowed. No complaints yet. 

On another topic, is it just me or does anyone else's neck/traps kill after all the plowing over the weekend then again today with little rest?


----------



## Freshwater

Lightningllc;1946411 said:


> Dude measured 19". Holy hell


That's what she said! LoL.


----------



## Freshwater

lawns4life;1948646 said:


> Hit all drives with a 2" trigger in Troy, ended up with just shy of 2". I saw quite a few people out doing the same. I think the forcast had something to do with my decision. People see 2-4" on the news then wake up and expect to have gotten that much and have their drives plowed. No complaints yet.
> 
> On another topic, is it just me or does anyone else's neck/traps kill after all the plowing over the weekend then again today with little rest?


I hurt everywhere! My whole palm is chafed and bruised, kinda looks like a burn from the steering wheel.


----------



## moosey

2" at Westwood & Maple @ Birmingham/Bloomfield border. 2"+ around Bloomfield Hills, scraped all of mine. 


madskier1986;1948638 said:


> 1.5 in bloomfield, bham, and royal oak. No drives for me.


----------



## caitlyncllc

how long have you guys been plowing? It was one storm, and then a small snowfall... This winter there hasn't been jack for plowing. if your hand hurts - wear a thin glove, makes a big difference. If you dont have room to stack snow than you did not start the season anticipating needing room to stack piles, or you need a clause for moving/removing piles with a loader and dumps if its a tight site.


----------



## dbdrgr150

LapeerLandscape;1948641 said:


> Its the transfer case, replaced mine with a reman last Jan and its doing it again. Its not too hard to change with a hoist but the transfer case is costly.


Yea It's not looking like it's going to be cheap.


----------



## MPM

Starting to cover treated lots in Wixom


----------



## redskinsfan34

Covered in Ann arbor.


----------



## RMGLawn

Treated downriver just started to cover


----------



## Bedell Mgmt.

Ryan, are you buying the northern trend for this weekends event? tymusic


----------



## KL3540

http://fox17online.com/2015/02/03/snow-plow-company-leaves-clients-stuck-in-their-driveways/


----------



## TheXpress2002

Bedell Mgmt.;1948805 said:


> Ryan, are you buying the northern trend for this weekends event? tymusic


Canada can have that shiz...


----------



## Freshwater

TheXpress2002;1948935 said:


> Canada can have that shiz...


Ryan does that mean no 8-14?

Also the NWS site is posting snow totals on there website. Calling them winter updates. How accurate are those?


----------



## FIREMEDIC2572

caitlyncllc;1948754 said:


> how long have you guys been plowing? It was one storm, and then a small snowfall... This winter there hasn't been jack for plowing. if your hand hurts - wear a thin glove, makes a big difference. If you dont have room to stack snow than you did not start the season anticipating needing room to stack piles, or you need a clause for moving/removing piles with a loader and dumps if its a tight site.


I agree, too much crying going on here... This is a snow removal forum right?


----------



## terrapro

FIREMEDIC2572;1949052 said:


> I agree, too much crying going on here... This is a snow removal forum right?


 Yep sure is a snow removal forum which includes a lot of guys that just worked a whole bunch! 
It's also a place to vent a bit about this life we live, nothing wrong with that.


----------



## redskinsfan34

The inch that fell this afternoon Plus what fell overnight added up to 2" in Dexter. All commercials and picky residentials pushed. That was a long day for that much snow.


----------



## Lightningllc

Wow what a week, feel like I've been on a week long drinking binge. 

That was a repeat of last years 1-4,5,6,7,8,9, 2014

I think we surpassed a normal winters average already. 


Whoooo


----------



## 06clarkd

Lightningllc;1949374 said:


> Wow what a week, feel like I've been on a week long drinking binge.
> 
> That was a repeat of last years 1-4,5,6,7,8,9, 2014
> 
> I think we surpassed a normal winters average already.
> 
> I
> 
> Whoooo


I agree I'm so sick of sitting in that truck and seems like when you think your finally done either it snows again or someone calls you


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Bring it on!

Let's go for a repeat of last year!


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes;1949390 said:


> Bring it on!
> 
> Let's go for a repeat of last year!


I'm ready, well kinda a couple little break downs that need fixed. I take it you really like the new Ram.


----------



## gunsworth

Mark Oomkes;1949390 said:


> Bring it on!
> 
> Let's go for a repeat of last year!


So there is someone in here that doesn't wear panties.

Lmao guys act as though they are dying or something. Was just checking my friends Facebook near boston, They have gotten 48in in the last 10 days. Looking at his plowing pics made me what we got a joke


----------



## MPM

Mark Oomkes;1949390 said:


> Bring it on!
> 
> Let's go for a repeat of last year!


Well said! $$$$$$$


----------



## redskinsfan34

Mark Oomkes;1949390 said:


> Bring it on!
> 
> Let's go for a repeat of last year!


No ******* thanks.


----------



## Freshwater

redskinsfan34;1949411 said:


> No ******* thanks.


This!!!

I'd be curious to know how much actual plowing some of you guys do on your routes?


----------



## John_DeereGreen

Mark Oomkes;1949390 said:


> Bring it on!
> 
> Let's go for a repeat of last year!


How's the new Ram working? What blade(s) went on it?


----------



## KL3540

Mark Oomkes;1949390 said:


> Bring it on!
> 
> Let's go for a repeat of last year!


I agree!!!!


----------



## KL3540

Freshwater;1949426 said:


> This!!!
> 
> I'd be curious to know how much actual plowing some of you guys do on your routes?


Me too, but I still say bring on the snow. I also think I have a sickness and love it. I dont have the route of half you guys but it still honest work.

I was all done with the last snow and I called a guy I do work for from time to time. He still had 106 accounts to go... Lol.... I shook my head.... I said he motivates me.

I am hoping Ryan is on and we get a good storm this weekend.


----------



## delong17

Im ready for more snow as well. Replaced a solenoid last storm, and 4 hours after replacing it, i have zero function in my plow. Took it all apart, and EVERYTHING is melted. After a nice trip to angelos for a new power unit, plow side wiring harness with the upgrade kit for the new lights (from the old style headlights) and a couple gallons of hydro oil, its all ready to go.

Im not complaining because i bought this plow used, for cheap, but im excited to use this plow. Its 4 times faster than it was before, and the lights are twice as bright. 

Now i need to bill for Jan and make some damn money.


----------



## bln

Freshwater;1949426 said:


> This!!!
> 
> I'd be curious to know how much actual plowing some of you guys do on your routes?


Did a guy in Plymouth call you?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

John_DeereGreen;1949427 said:


> How's the new Ram working? What blade(s) went on it?


8611LP and Ebling 16'.

It is very nice to plow with. I still miss my King Ranch\Fummins, but this is as good a truck as any.

As an aside, I find it strange that Dodge\Ram can design and install an ABS system that works, as opposed to Ford's worthless system. The mirrors are also better, with them folded down, I can see my back blade wings extended without adjusting the mirrors at all.

Now, they have to add heat to the blind spots--as does Ford. And I really don't need to be notified with a light on the dash and a beep that my ParkSense is turned off, every time I go in Reverse. I know it is, I shut it off. Mirror heaters could stay on longer. And mileage sucks with the DEF and the rest of the emissions crap.

But I do like the truck overall, everything I list can be lived with, for now.


----------



## Turf Z

The backblade trial by fire with this storm went well... Makes me wonder how I ever did certain lots without one.


----------



## TheXpress2002

Mark Oomkes;1949390 said:


> Bring it on!
> 
> Let's go for a repeat of last year!


New truck and you are now a totally new person...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

TheXpress2002;1949593 said:


> New truck and you are now a totally new person...


I wouldn't go that far.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Turf Z;1949576 said:


> The backblade trial by fire with this storm went well... Makes me wonder how I ever did certain lots without one.


One quick hint that didn't apply too much to this storm, if we get wet, heavy stuff, at the end of a run with the back blade make sure to feather out the snow. Don't take a full blade of snow with you the whole way to the pile. It doesn't end well.


----------



## terrapro

Mark Oomkes;1949604 said:


> One quick hint that didn't apply too much to this storm, if we get wet, heavy stuff, at the end of a run with the back blade make sure to feather out the snow. Don't take a full blade of snow with you the whole way to the pile. It doesn't end well.


I can envision a nice big cement block shaped icecube


----------



## Mark Oomkes

terrapro;1949618 said:


> I can envision a nice big cement block shaped icecube


Almost, it tends to reduce rearward movement of the plow vehicle. Which results in some 4 letter words and shoveling.


----------



## Freshwater

Mark Oomkes;1949626 said:


> Almost, it tends to reduce rearward movement of the plow vehicle. Which results in some 4 letter words and shoveling.


Talk about being plowed in. And you did it to yourself. LOL.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Freshwater;1949631 said:


> Talk about being plowed in. And you did it to yourself. LOL.


I'm only relating other's experiences.

I've never done it personally. Really.

It can actually happen with a lot of powder too. Or so I've been told.


----------



## Freshwater

Mark Oomkes;1949632 said:


> I'm only relating other's experiences.
> 
> I've never done it personally. Really.
> 
> It can actually happen with a lot of powder too. Or so I've been told.


I'd be so upset with myself. Makes total sense though.


----------



## Turf Z

Mark Oomkes;1949632 said:


> I'm only relating other's experiences.
> 
> I've never done it personally. Really.
> 
> It can actually happen with a lot of powder too. Or so I've been told.


I can confirm. ALMOST got stuck pulling everything to one corner of one of my lots.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Freshwater;1949634 said:


> I'd be so upset with myself. Makes total sense though.


I would be too, if it was me we were talking about.


----------



## Freshwater

Mark Oomkes;1949643 said:


> I would be too, if it was me we were talking about.


What worked shovel or tow strap?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Freshwater;1949646 said:


> What worked shovel or tow strap?


I'm the boss, I don't shovel. Lolol


----------



## GMC Driver

Mark Oomkes;1949654 said:


> I'm the boss, I don't shovel. Lolol


I always tell my guys - best operator is the one that gets out of the truck/machine.

I'm the boss and I do shovel.


----------



## Lightningllc

Mark Oomkes;1949654 said:


> I'm the boss, I don't shovel. Lolol


Ya right. You've text me before complaining about shoveling.

I think a new truck with a western wideout and 16' ebling is on my Christmas list.


----------



## newhere

How does the new 6.7 start in the cold? Does it need to be plugged in?


----------



## Lightningllc

newhere;1949832 said:


> How does the new 6.7 start in the cold? Does it need to be plugged in?


Own 3 of them and they start no problem. My 6.4 never has a issue either.


----------



## gunsworth

Freshwater;1949426 said:


> This!!!
> 
> I'd be curious to know how much actual plowing some of you guys do on your routes?


Had 34 hours Sunday into mon, even one of my drivers had 28hours. My third truck had similar hours but had 3 different drivers throughout the storm lol.

Slept a few hours, spent Tues doing touchups and accounts that were left because they are vacant, went straight from that to the Marilyn Manson concert. Had a couple beers, hit the pit, slept for an hour, went right back into things until last night when I got my mini coma.
So I reserve the right to call out pansies. Seems half the people on here need to buck up, go get a desk job or live of Obama like the other sheep. Pansies!


----------



## Mark Oomkes

newhere;1949832 said:


> How does the new 6.7 start in the cold? Does it need to be plugged in?


Cummings or Furd?

My Cummings started right up this morning, -3 I think. Not even sure where the block heater plug is.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

GMC Driver;1949777 said:


> I always tell my guys - best operator is the one that gets out of the truck/machine.
> 
> I'm the boss and I do shovel.


Go troll the Canadian thread.

I get out of my truck, a man's gotta get rid of coffee.

Besides, I don't shovel because this has never happened to me.


----------



## grassmaster06

gunsworth;1949864 said:


> Had 34 hours Sunday into mon, even one of my drivers had 28hours. My third truck had similar hours but had 3 different drivers throughout the storm lol.
> 
> Slept a few hours, spent Tues doing touchups and accounts that were left because they are vacant, went straight from that to the Marilyn Manson concert. Had a couple beers, hit the pit, slept for an hour, went right back into things until last night when I got my mini coma.
> So I reserve the right to call out pansies. Seems half the people on here need to buck up, go get a desk job or live of Obama like the other sheep. Pansies!


That's crazy,me and my other 3trucks had almost the same hours and cleanups Tuesday as you described ,left the vacant ones for last .no concert for me lol,snow is tough but if you have a good crew you can make some serious money .its a love hate thing ,i hate it half way through the storm when things go hay wire but I love getting my payments


----------



## grassmaster06

I have a very good commercial client in Ann arbor that needs a qaulity service provider,I do other locations for them but don't go that far,if anyone good is Interested pm me for their contact info.its about a 45min plow .


----------



## Lightningllc

gunsworth;1949864 said:


> Had 34 hours Sunday into mon, even one of my drivers had 28hours. My third truck had similar hours but had 3 different drivers throughout the storm lol.
> 
> Slept a few hours, spent Tues doing touchups and accounts that were left because they are vacant, went straight from that to the Marilyn Manson concert. Had a couple beers, hit the pit, slept for an hour, went right back into things until last night when I got my mini coma.
> So I reserve the right to call out pansies. Seems half the people on here need to buck up, go get a desk job or live of Obama like the other sheep. Pansies!


At 41 hours I took a 3 hour nap then back at it. I've slept like 10 hrs this week and I'm trying to sleep now and I cant. #nightshift


----------



## bln

Does anyone know where to get blue Rock salt around Novi?


----------



## Freshwater

gunsworth;1949864 said:


> Had 34 hours Sunday into mon, even one of my drivers had 28hours. My third truck had similar hours but had 3 different drivers throughout the storm lol.
> 
> Slept a few hours, spent Tues doing touchups and accounts that were left because they are vacant, went straight from that to the Marilyn Manson concert. Had a couple beers, hit the pit, slept for an hour, went right back into things until last night when I got my mini coma.
> So I reserve the right to call out pansies. Seems half the people on here need to buck up, go get a desk job or live of Obama like the other sheep. Pansies!


Not what I asked. What I asked was, how much actual plowing took you 34 hours to plow? Makes a big difference.

I think all our hours will be close.


----------



## Freshwater

You know one guy asked if anybody else's neck hurt. Well yeah, I guarantee others do. It's normal and is probably the result of how he sits in his seat. He wasn't wining or being a pansie by any means. My reply about my hand was more About helping him get through. I wasn't wining or being a pansies either. It really is no big deal, it did fricken hurt the whole next day. It didn't make me retire. I apologize for not being the 6 million dollar man.

I don't want to plow like last winter because I like to see my kids, and I don't want my wife to walk out on me. Last year was hard on the family. I do really love to plow and I really love the money... When it finally starts coming in!!!!!


----------



## P&M Landscaping

bln;1949926 said:


> Does anyone know where to get blue Rock salt around Novi?


Can't answer your question, but the load of blue I got from Morton last week was very wet.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

P&M Landscaping;1950095 said:


> Can't answer your question, but the load of blue I got from Morton last week was very wet.


I was told they didnt covered it this year.


----------



## Turf Z

This winter has been so laxed but I feel like I'm sending out spring contracts far later an usual. Even with the lack of snow I'm feeling busier/comparable to last season for some how.


----------



## Green Glacier

Is that crap coming across the lake going to turn into something


----------



## redskinsfan34

newhere;1949832 said:


> How does the new 6.7 start in the cold? Does it need to be plugged in?


My 6.7 doesn't even have a block heater on it. One cycle of the glow plugs and it starts right up. On really cold mornings it goes into high idle for a while to get up to temp.


----------



## Green Glacier

If anyone knows of any good help I would like to trade mine in


----------



## Freshwater

Lightningllc;1949919 said:


> At 41 hours I took a 3 hour nap then back at it. I've slept like 10 hrs this week and I'm trying to sleep now and I cant. #nightshift


I can't sleep either when I get too tired. It's frustrating.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

I get tendonitis in my shoulder from turning the steering wheel.


----------



## TheXpress2002

System this weekend is going way north. chances of freezing rain and sleet are more likely


----------



## ProperLandscape

Best news I've heard all week..........thanks!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Freshwater

TheXpress2002;1950148 said:


> System this weekend is going way north. chances of freezing rain and sleet are more likely


I think this is best case. Rain and warmer temps will melt some piles down, and we'll still get a salt or two out of it.

Thank you Ryan.


----------



## Freshwater

I do a lot of seasonal packages. I'm finding my averages that I base them on are holding true. Even with the crazy heavy, crazy light winters the last couple years, I'm only off by a couple pushes going back 4-5 years.

I was fortunate to receive some of my averages when I first started, from some long time plowers. Some of my numbers go back 20-25 years, and are still holding true today.


----------



## redskinsfan34

TheXpress2002;1950148 said:


> System this weekend is going way north. chances of freezing rain and sleet are more likely


Can someone please point me in the direction of the like button? I'd like to drop an elbow on it from the top rope. Thanks Ryan. :salute:


----------



## terrapro

Freshwater;1950089 said:


> You know one guy asked if anybody else's neck hurt. Well yeah, I guarantee others do. It's normal and is probably the result of how he sits in his seat. He wasn't wining or being a pansie by any means. My reply about my hand was more About helping him get through. I wasn't wining or being a pansies either. It really is no big deal, it did fricken hurt the whole next day. It didn't make me retire. I apologize for not being the 6 million dollar man.
> 
> I don't want to plow like last winter because I like to see my kids, and I don't want my wife to walk out on me. Last year was hard on the family. I do really love to plow and I really love the money... When it finally starts coming in!!!!!


I think some guys don't have to worry about a wife and kids at home. It would be real easy to work around the clock if I didn't have a family to think about. I'm already divorced once in part because of work or so she says, it does happen so it is a valid concern.



Freshwater;1950182 said:


> I do a lot of seasonal packages. I'm finding my averages that I base them on are holding true. Even with the crazy heavy, crazy light winters the last couple years, I'm only off by a couple pushes going back 4-5 years.
> 
> I was fortunate to receive some of my averages when I first started, from some long time plowers. Some of my numbers go back 20-25 years, and are still holding true today.


And seasonals brings a whole new concern to the table. Getting burned by working your ass off for free for some reason leaves a bad taste in your mouth. Working for free sucks! Paying to work is even worse 

It is incredibly hard some times mentally and physically. I do love the snow game, not sure if I could ever leave it completely.


----------



## KL3540

TheXpress2002;1950148 said:


> System this weekend is going way north. chances of freezing rain and sleet are more likely


This saddens me.

I have a wife and kids too but I'm still hoping for a little accumulation ....

However, I don't plow nearly as much as half you guys.


----------



## First Responder

I will have to agree with the family aspect, but my husband & I both plow. We do run separate routes, but on occasion we overlap. I do take my son with me, depending on timing. Otherwise he's at Grandma's overnight. Then I break off route and take him to school and then get back to work. I think alot of individuals don't understand actually how difficult/stressful this business can be at times. I am very fortunate that we both are out there plowing.


----------



## KL3540

First Responder;1950262 said:


> I will have to agree with the family aspect, but my husband & I both plow. We do run separate routes, but on occasion we overlap. I do take my son with me, depending on timing. Otherwise he's at Grandma's overnight. Then I break off route and take him to school and then get back to work. I think alot of individuals don't understand actually how difficult/stressful this business can be at times. I am very fortunate that we both are out there plowing.


No offense, but a chick in a truck is hot. I'd love to get my wife to drive around 
Yeah, this business is feast or famine. 24hr responsibility. It's not like a lawn than can be pushed off a day. If equipment goes down, you ha e to have backups or fix it a keep plugging along. Customers don't like excuses, they want the service.

It's kind of a fun rush sometimes. I love it!!!!


----------



## First Responder

KL3540;1950300 said:


> No offense, but a chick in a truck is hot. I'd love to get my wife to drive around
> Yeah, this business is feast or famine. 24hr responsibility. It's not like a lawn than can be pushed off a day. If equipment goes down, you ha e to have backups or fix it a keep plugging along. Customers don't like excuses, they want the service.
> 
> It's kind of a fun rush sometimes. I love it!!!!


No offense taken! Our lives completely stop for 4 months out of the year. I wouldn't change a thing. We both love to plow!


----------



## snowfighter83

Mark Oomkes;1949654 said:


> I'm the boss, I don't shovel. Lolol


My boss does more shoelling than i do.
And she's about a hundred pound women,


----------



## snowfighter83

Lightningllc;1949787 said:


> Ya right. You've text me before complaining about shoveling.
> 
> I think a new truck with a western wideout and 16' ebling is on my Christmas list.


i really wana check out a wideout. i plowed with a straight for 10 years. i can do the same thing with a straight as i can with a vee. and the fu***** thin stays straight when i need it to. i think the wideout could be the ultamate best plow ever.


----------



## snowfighter83

newhere;1949832 said:


> How does the new 6.7 start in the cold? Does it need to be plugged in?


my 6.7 dump starts rite up. not plugged in you jump in turn key and it starts. no plug worming or anything. the one in king ranch doesnt start so good but no problems


----------



## brookline

snowfighter83;1950336 said:


> i really wana check out a wideout. i plowed with a straight for 10 years. i can do the same thing with a straight as i can with a vee. and the fu***** thin stays straight when i need it to. i think the wideout could be the ultamate best plow ever.


Wide outs are amazing. But if you do alot of back dragging I prefer a V with cylinders that lock. I don't like needing to cleanup spilloff back dragging. The wideout moves alot more snow for sure though. I have had boss and western and used a Meyer super V2. I LOVE the Meyer controller though very convenient with the double tap for going to position without holding the button and the automatic raise and lower with shifting the tuck into D or R. I wish Western would use that design as well. I am done with Boss unless they come out with a good trip edge V. I just like the versatility of the western. And the Wideout is crazy fast. You could kick a field goal with how fast those wings are. If they made the wings to hinge backwards as well it would be the dream plow.


----------



## snowfighter83

First Responder;1950262 said:


> I will have to agree with the family aspect, but my husband & I both plow. We do run separate routes, but on occasion we overlap. I do take my son with me, depending on timing. Otherwise he's at Grandma's overnight. Then I break off route and take him to school and then get back to work. I think alot of individuals don't understand actually how difficult/stressful this business can be at times. I am very fortunate that we both are out there plowing.


i didnt realize your a woman. thats pretty awesome.
i work for a woman. she works harder than all us employes. and anyone i know really.


----------



## IrrigationMX

grassmaster06;1949908 said:


> I have a very good commercial client in Ann arbor that needs a qaulity service provider,I do other locations for them but don't go that far,if anyone good is Interested pm me for their contact info.its about a 45min plow .


I don't have enough posts to message you but we service Ann Arbor. You can call/text me there info if they still need service. Thanks, Andrew. 734-478-2977


----------



## GMC Driver

Mark Oomkes;1949898 said:


> Go troll the Canadian thread.
> 
> I get out of my truck, a man's gotta get rid of coffee.
> 
> Besides, I don't shovel because this has never happened to me.


Man, you and Snyder are turning into a couple of real Richards!

Must be the Ram rubbing off on you.


----------



## snowfighter83

brookline;1950348 said:


> Wide outs are amazing. But if you do alot of back dragging I prefer a V with cylinders that lock. I don't like needing to cleanup spilloff back dragging. The wideout moves alot more snow for sure though. I have had boss and western and used a Meyer super V2. I LOVE the Meyer controller though very convenient with the double tap for going to position without holding the button and the automatic raise and lower with shifting the tuck into D or R. I wish Western would use that design as well. I am done with Boss unless they come out with a good trip edge V. I just like the versatility of the western. And the Wideout is crazy fast. You could kick a field goal with how fast those wings are. If they made the wings to hinge backwards as well it would be the dream plow.


i always used a western. we do have two and i love the controller.
i have been useing a brand new boss power vxt this year and im not real impressed with it. i do like the double tap it has thats about it. but the wings move from weight of snow. the thing will not stack cause it wont stay vee'ed


----------



## IrrigationMX

redskinsfan34;1950117 said:


> My 6.7 doesn't even have a block heater on it. One cycle of the glow plugs and it starts right up. On really cold mornings it goes into high idle for a while to get up to temp.


Our 6.2 gas has a block heater, don't know why. Weird how that does but your diesel doesn't.


----------



## Lightningllc

brookline;1950348 said:


> Wide outs are amazing. But if you do alot of back dragging I prefer a V with cylinders that lock. I don't like needing to cleanup spilloff back dragging. The wideout moves alot more snow for sure though. I have had boss and western and used a Meyer super V2. I LOVE the Meyer controller though very convenient with the double tap for going to position without holding the button and the automatic raise and lower with shifting the tuck into D or R. I wish Western would use that design as well. I am done with Boss unless they come out with a good trip edge V. I just like the versatility of the western. And the Wideout is crazy fast. You could kick a field goal with how fast those wings are. If they made the wings to hinge backwards as well it would be the dream plow.


Umm boss makes a trip edge Vee. Called a dxt


----------



## Lightningllc

I had the most amazing thing happen today. 

I got to crap on my toilet for 20 minutes and read a book. It was amazing


----------



## newhere

Lightningllc;1950388 said:


> I had the most amazing thing happen today.
> 
> I got to crap on my toilet for 20 minutes and read a book. It was amazing


To darn funny.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

GMC Driver;1950371 said:


> Man, you and Snyder are turning into a couple of real Richards!
> 
> Must be the Ram rubbing off on you.


I can understand that coming from Snyder...........me? not so much.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

brookline;1950348 said:


> Wide outs are amazing. But if you do alot of back dragging I prefer a V with cylinders that lock. I don't like needing to cleanup spilloff back dragging. The wideout moves alot more snow for sure though. I have had boss and western and used a Meyer super V2. I LOVE the Meyer controller though very convenient with the double tap for going to position without holding the button and the automatic raise and lower with shifting the tuck into D or R. I wish Western would use that design as well. I am done with Boss unless they come out with a good trip edge V. I just like the versatility of the western. And the Wideout is crazy fast. You could kick a field goal with how fast those wings are. If they made the wings to hinge backwards as well it would be the dream plow.


You realize Blizzards have been out since '99, don't you?

It's not like the Wipeout is new technology.

And Boss has a trip edge? No way, dude.

Some folks need to get out more. :laughing:


----------



## First Responder

Lightningllc;1950388 said:


> I had the most amazing thing happen today.
> 
> I got to crap on my toilet for 20 minutes and read a book. It was amazing


it's the simplest things in life that we appreciate. 20 mins of quiet.....pricless!!!!


----------



## gunsworth

snowfighter83;1950336 said:


> i really wana check out a wideout. i plowed with a straight for 10 years. i can do the same thing with a straight as i can with a vee. and the fu***** thin stays straight when i need it to. i think the wideout could be the ultamate best plow ever.


This is either one of the dumbest post I have seen in here, or the funniest. Kant tel if seereus


----------



## snowfighter83

gunsworth;1950474 said:


> This is either one of the dumbest post I have seen in here, or the funniest. Kant tel if seereus


 well what seems to be your problen with the post. i was very seereus.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

And here we go......


----------



## ProperLandscape

Anyone want to bid irrigation work in Lincoln park, Utica, hazel park, sterling heights, Howell, Roseville? All new builds, lawn irrigation and landscape bed drip and mist. No residential (taco bell, pizza chain, burger king, etc) 586 3606687


----------



## Lightningllc

ProperLandscape;1950553 said:


> Anyone want to bid irrigation work in Lincoln park, Utica, hazel park, sterling heights, Howell, Roseville? All new builds, lawn irrigation and landscape bed drip and mist. No residential (taco bell, pizza chain, burger king, etc) 586 3606687


Yes, What ya got
[email protected]


----------



## Freshwater

Mark Oomkes;1950498 said:


> And here we go......


I looked at my phone to see if it was snowing in Grand Rapids. Now I get it.


----------



## ProperLandscape

Lightningllc;1950587 said:


> Yes, What ya got
> [email protected]


Just sent you an email......I'll download the drawings and specs this weekend and send them to you.


----------



## Superior L & L

Lightningllc;1950388 said:


> I had the most amazing thing happen today.
> 
> I got to crap on my toilet for 20 minutes and read a book. It was amazing


I call BS on this post. There is no way you had a book in the bathroom. I'm betting you were on Facebook taking a poo

On another note it's crazy how low the percentage to sales our fuel cost was last month. Between low fuel cost, higher salt cost, lots of salt events and less plowing has almost halved our fuel cost from last year


----------



## IrrigationMX

ProperLandscape;1950553 said:


> Anyone want to bid irrigation work in Lincoln park, Utica, hazel park, sterling heights, Howell, Roseville? All new builds, lawn irrigation and landscape bed drip and mist. No residential (taco bell, pizza chain, burger king, etc) 586 3606687


I'd be interested. 734-478-2977.


----------



## brookline

Lightningllc;1950386 said:


> Umm boss makes a trip edge Vee. Called a dxt


I thought they still had the full trip only. Opps


----------



## brookline

Mark Oomkes;1950405 said:


> You realize Blizzards have been out since '99, don't you?
> 
> It's not like the Wipeout is new technology.
> 
> And Boss has a trip edge? No way, dude.
> 
> Some folks need to get out more. :laughing:


I know that, didn't know it's been out that long but so has Fisher plows although not 99'. Can't speak for plows that I haven't actually used. I did not realize DXT was a trip edge now. I was a die hard Boss fan before (I had a straight blade and the power v) but I like being able to short chain a Western if something goes wrong. And I always liked how fast the Boss plows are but the Wideout I used is just as fast.


----------



## Superior L & L

ProperLandscape;1950553 said:


> Anyone want to bid irrigation work in Lincoln park, Utica, hazel park, sterling heights, Howell, Roseville? All new builds, lawn irrigation and landscape bed drip and mist. No residential (taco bell, pizza chain, burger king, etc) 586 3606687


My quote is 5% less than Justin's . You can pm me the contract


----------



## ProperLandscape

Superior L & L;1950922 said:


> My quote is 5% less than Justin's . You can pm me the contract


There should be a good number of new builds this year. Last year was all remodels so I was able to handle it. A full system install is outside my scope. First one starts in May.


----------



## Do It All Do It Right

Superior L & L;1950769 said:


> I call BS on this post. There is no way you had a book in the bathroom. I'm betting you were on Facebook taking a poo
> 
> On another note it's crazy how low the percentage to sales our fuel cost was last month. Between low fuel cost, higher salt cost, lots of salt events and less plowing has almost halved our fuel cost from last year


No he was sleeping dreaming he was reading a book for 20 min and woke up a day later.


----------



## Lightningllc

Superior L & L;1950922 said:


> My quote is 5% less than Justin's . You can pm me the contract


Typical Paul. Low balling work. Hey I'll domit for free so Paul will pay you.


----------



## First Responder

Mr. Ryan, anything coming our way in the near future?


----------



## johnnyjeep

brookline;1950903 said:


> I know that, didn't know it's been out that long but so has Fisher plows although not 99'. Can't speak for plows that I haven't actually used. I did not realize DXT was a trip edge now. I was a die hard Boss fan before (I had a straight blade and the power v) but I like being able to short chain a Western if something goes wrong. And I always liked how fast the Boss plows are but the Wideout I used is just as fast.


I currently own both Boss & Western. I always thought the wideouts were a gimmick until I finally bought one. They save so much time that in a matter of one year I bought 9 more. A wideout Is by far the most efficient plow you can put on a pick-up, if someone thinks otherwise then they truly haven't given it a chance. My number one concern would be how durable they will be long term. It's amazing how much more snow they carry than a V-plow. Watch the first 10 seconds of my video to see how much snow it moves.


----------



## Defcon 5

Its been a week since Snowmeggedon 2015.....Time fly's when your having Fun.....


----------



## Defcon 5

johnnyjeep;1951692 said:


> I currently own both Boss & Western. I always thought the wideouts were a gimmick until I finally bought one. They save so much time that in a matter of one year I bought 9 more. A wideout Is by far the most efficient plow you can put on a pick-up, if someone thinks otherwise then they truly haven't given it a chance. My number one concern would be how durable they will be long term. It's amazing how much more snow they carry than a V-plow. Watch the first 10 seconds of my video to see how much snow it moves.


Power plow technology has been out for a long time....Blizzard Plows
As for durability they seem to hold up pretty well...Cutting edges are the biggest cost to running these plows


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Defcon 5;1951781 said:


> Power plow technology has been out for a long time....Blizzard Plows
> As for durability they seem to hold up pretty well...Cutting edges are the biggest cost to running these plows


Copycat...

I can't speak for the DD models, mine are ether pre-DD or standard 8611's, so they are the stronger old style, but I have several that are coming up on 10 seasons old.

They are not maintenance hogs, especially for what they do.


----------



## johnnyjeep

Defcon 5;1951781 said:


> Power plow technology has been out for a long time....Blizzard Plows
> As for durability they seem to hold up pretty well...Cutting edges are the biggest cost to running these plows


The wideout isn't bad, it takes a standard 7.5 cutting edge plus the two poly ends. The two poly ends aren't cheap but it's nothing compared to the labor cost we save from improved times and increased production.


----------



## KL3540

johnnyjeep;1951692 said:


> I currently own both Boss & Western. I always thought the wideouts were a gimmick until I finally bought one. They save so much time that in a matter of one year I bought 9 more. A wideout Is by far the most efficient plow you can put on a pick-up, if someone thinks otherwise then they truly haven't given it a chance. My number one concern would be how durable they will be long term. It's amazing how much more snow they carry than a V-plow. Watch the first 10 seconds of my video to see how much snow it moves.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty fancy plow truck. Looks good!!


----------



## h2oking

I'm looking into building a new to me salt/plow truck next year. Have been very frustrated with the up fitters I have dealt with in the past. I have a 2013 F550 that was done by monroe truck and feel like I'm playing roulette every time I use it. Was wondering if any of you guys/gals have done this, and how it worked out for you? Also where is the best place to get parts for the central hydraulic system?


----------



## TheXpress2002

h2oking;1951884 said:


> I'm looking into building a new to me salt/plow truck next year. Have been very frustrated with the up fitters I have dealt with in the past. I have a 2013 F550 that was done by monroe truck and feel like I'm playing roulette every time I use it. Was wondering if any of you guys/gals have done this, and how it worked out for you? Also where is the best place to get parts for the central hydraulic system?


Truck Tech in Westland did my upfit for an International 4300 a few weeks ago. Chopped the frame, underbody coat, central hydraulics, swapped over an existing 8 yard Swenson with all new digital controls.

Out the door 6k

Hands down the nicest and cleanest install I have seen.


----------



## TheXpress2002

Relatively quiet week ahead.

Salting tonight.

Salting Wednesday.

Very cold temps into the weekend.

Pattern looks very active going into next week


----------



## sthoms3355

*Cannon Equipment*

We just had Cannon Equipment in Shelby Township build us one last fall and have been extremely happy so far!


----------



## Defcon 5

johnnyjeep;1951817 said:


> The wideout isn't bad, it takes a standard 7.5 cutting edge plus the two poly ends. The two poly ends aren't cheap but it's nothing compared to the labor cost we save from improved times and increased production.


I understand that....I have owned a powerplows for going on 8 years now...So I understand whats involved in owning them....Look into falline edges for the wings they seem to last a bit longer....


----------



## Defcon 5

TheXpress2002;1951889 said:


> Truck Tech in Westland did my upfit for an International 4300 a few weeks ago. Chopped the frame, underbody coat, central hydraulics, swapped over an existing 8 yard Swenson with all new digital controls.
> 
> Out the door 6k
> 
> Hands down the nicest and cleanest install I have seen.


Too bad they did not install a Rubber spinner shaft for the Rookie Driver.....:whistling:


----------



## First Responder

TheXpress2002;1951893 said:


> Relatively quiet week ahead.
> 
> Salting tonight.
> 
> Salting Wednesday.
> 
> Very cold temps into the weekend.
> 
> Pattern looks very active going into next week


Thank you for the update,very appreciated!


----------



## TheXpress2002

Defcon 5;1951899 said:


> Too bad they did not install a Rubber spinner shaft for the Rookie Driver.....:whistling:


Only a few tears shed....

...ingenuity quickly bent it back into place


----------



## snowfighter83

truck tech did are 450 custom built landscape dump box cental hydro etc. lots of $$$$ spent. thay ran a hydro line next to drive shaft and left it rubbing on it. needless to say during an event it failed. truck down for not a good enough reason in my eyes. we ended up puttin another grand into fixing and re routing the line. i fell it could have been prevented from them.


----------



## Lightningllc

Truck tech has come a long was in the last 3 years than before, They are way more professional since hiring managers. In the 2000's they were the cheap shop that gave you what you paid for. 

I have been happy with them and they have new options, equipment and trained staff.


----------



## snowfighter83

in my case they had no budget. or time crunch


----------



## Luther

Couldn't agree more with Defcon and that other dude from the wrong side of the state. The wideout is the bomb. Best plow flavor to date. 

Hey Justin, when did you join the ASCA?


----------



## TheXpress2002

TCLA;1951957 said:


> Couldn't agree more with Defcon and that other dude from the wrong side of the state. The wideout is the bomb. Best plow flavor to date.
> 
> Hey Justin, when did you join the ASCA?


We all need to stop agreeing with the kid from the sandbox....

...too much has gone to his head lately.


----------



## johnnyjeep

h2oking;1951884 said:


> I'm looking into building a new to me salt/plow truck next year. Have been very frustrated with the up fitters I have dealt with in the past. I have a 2013 F550 that was done by monroe truck and feel like I'm playing roulette every time I use it. Was wondering if any of you guys/gals have done this, and how it worked out for you? Also where is the best place to get parts for the central hydraulic system?


We've done several builds with Bostick Truck in Pontiac...they've done some really good builds. Our most unique was this v-hopper truck.


----------



## Luther

Very nice!


----------



## KL3540

johnnyjeep;1952035 said:


> We've done several builds with Bostick Truck in Pontiac...they've done some really good builds. Our most unique was this v-hopper truck.


Wow! Just wow!!!


----------



## TheXpress2002

johnnyjeep;1952035 said:


> We've done several builds with Bostick Truck in Pontiac...they've done some really good builds. Our most unique was this v-hopper truck.


I thought I had a killer setup.....but Holy Ship yours is gorgeous.


----------



## Lightningllc

TCLA;1951957 said:


> Couldn't agree more with Defcon and that other dude from the wrong side of the state. The wideout is the bomb. Best plow flavor to date.
> 
> Hey Justin, when did you join the ASCA?


I joined a few months ago, I need to be more involved and educate myself. I really have no idea what I am doing. xysport


----------



## Lightningllc

johnnyjeep;1952035 said:


> We've done several builds with Bostick Truck in Pontiac...they've done some really good builds. Our most unique was this v-hopper truck.


I think the pic sums it up.payup


----------



## terrapro

Looking like snow tonight instead of the freezing rain crap, glad about that! Another salt run


----------



## bln

Does anyone have chets rental salt hot line number for their Waterford location? Tia.


----------



## gunsworth

johnnyjeep;1952035 said:


> We've done several builds with Bostick Truck in Pontiac...they've done some really good builds. Our most unique was this v-hopper truck.


Totally just stalked your toys on your photobucket. Jesus man! You must be the one who traded a truck for my friends old yellow tj, had some good times in that jeep. Small world


----------



## h2oking

I've never used Bostic or Canon before. I went with monroe truck on the last one because truck tech did a F650 for me years back, and I felt like I got bent over big time. I've kind of been tossing up the idea of doing it myself, not sure yet though. Thanks for the input guys and sharp looking couple of trucks.


----------



## johnnyjeep

gunsworth;1952122 said:


> Totally just stalked your toys on your photobucket. Jesus man! You must be the one who traded a truck for my friends old yellow tj, had some good times in that jeep. Small world


The Yellow TJ I built back in 2002 and sold it to a buddy a couple years ago. He still owns it so Its not the same jeep...but I've seen the one you're talking about. Very similar! I currently only have the red 4 door JK...the others have been sold.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

TheXpress2002;1951962 said:


> We all need to stop agreeing with the kid from the sandbox....
> 
> ...too much has gone to his head lately.


Did my high horse get out of its pasture?


----------



## TheXpress2002

Mark Oomkes;1952190 said:


> Did my high horse get out of its pasture?


More like....

....fell off the carousel at the local church jubilee


----------



## absolutely

Adding up quick in Saginaw. Might be plowing tonight


----------



## Lightningllc

Icing up at my house on the brick walkway. Driveway had alittle salt from last week and is fine. Cars are icing up.


----------



## terrapro

Lightningllc;1952240 said:


> Icing up at my house on the brick walkway. Driveway had alittle salt from last week and is fine. Cars are icing up.


Same here. Little bit of salt left on the walks


----------



## RMGLawn

Everything is ice Downriver. Treated lots are iced over.


----------



## johnnyjeep

1/2 inch Rochester & north


----------



## Lightningllc

Hey you Northville, novi, Plymouth people. A nice band just rolled through south Lyon gave us a 1/4. Fyi


----------



## Freshwater

Lightningllc;1952691 said:


> Hey you Northville, novi, Plymouth people. A nice band just rolled through south Lyon gave us a 1/4. Fyi


Thank you sir!


----------



## Mark Oomkes

TheXpress2002;1952195 said:


> More like....
> 
> ....fell off the carousel at the local church jubilee


:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## procut

I hate to open this can of worms but looking for some opinions. I'm really questioning if these "direct ship" salt loads are really 50 tons. Say the train hauls 40 yards of material, I'd say closer to 35 but we'll figure high for arguments sake. Now the question is how much does a yard of salt weigh. I've never really found a straight answer on this either, but I'm going to say 2300# per yard. 2300 X 40= 92,000# or 46 tons. Keep in mind I'm confident most trains are really only loaded with 35-38 yards and this figure is assuming 40. 

Now the more convincing argument I have is this. About 5 or 6 years ago I bought a load of salt from another plow contractor. We hired a excavating company to haul, just a lead, no pup. The other guy loaded it at his yard. At the time I was leasing a building adjacent to a grain elevator with a truck scale. I asked them ahead of time if they could weigh the truck so we would know how much is there and thus how much I owed the guy. They said sure no problem. I stood right there and watched him roll the tarp and raise the box up and the truck was pretty much full, you weren't going to get much more on it without heaping it. When she came over with the ticked from the scale, the net weight was like 22.6 tons as I recall. So, there was 22.6 tons in a lead that was pretty much full to the top. To get to 50 tons on a train that would mean there would have to be 27.4 tons in the pup. Which we all know the lead hauls more than the pup, so the numbers don't add up. 

Conclusion is I've been scratching my head on this for years. I was actually billed for slightly over 50 tons for my last load. At today's prices even "error" of 3 or 4 tons can be a considerable chunk of $$$.


----------



## viper881

Why dont you get the truck weighed before and after? Pretty common thing since they need to make sure the trucks are not overloaded on the road....


----------



## procut

I no longer have a truck scale where I store salt. Even when there was one at the neighboring business they refused to pull on it, because they "already had the weight"


----------



## RMGLawn

procut;1952896 said:


> I no longer have a truck scale where I store salt. Even when there was one at the neighboring business they refused to pull on it, because they "already had the weight"


I would find a new salt supplier


----------



## procut

RMGLawn;1952906 said:


> I would find a new salt supplier


That's what its coming to. But my question for now is, when the rest of you guys get your shipments how much are they telling you is on the truck?


----------



## John_DeereGreen

procut;1952896 said:


> I no longer have a truck scale where I store salt. Even when there was one at the neighboring business they refused to pull on it, because they "already had the weight"


We had a delivery driver try to pull that excuse last year. We refused delivery of it unless the trucks were weighed at our discretion. There's a gravel quarry literally right next door to our shop and we were randomly picking loads to run across the scale before and after.

About 3 tons short of what he "had when he left the yard" is what we weighed out to being. Our salt bin holds 500 tons, so to eyeball you're not going to notice 3 tons short in that big of a bin.


----------



## gunsworth

Sounds just like with mulch. We pay for more than we get, and then charge the customer for more than they get. Welcome to the messed up world we live in


----------



## viper881

Unless theirs a weight slip I refuse the load. Its only fair for them and us. The moisture content of the salt can have a lot to do with the weight also. Its hard to say how much your actually getting. But if you think your short 3 tons say something and see what they say. I would hope you have a good relationship with them that they are not willing to lose your business over " 3 tons" of salt.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Don't they have a certified scale ticket?

All mine do. 

I've had anything from 22-57 tons on a train. The 22 was back in '08 when it was coming out of West Virginny. 57 is on the super trains. Most of the time they don't split the weight ticket, so I'm not sure, but it's always a larger pile than the pup. 

I figure a yard of salt weighs a ton, over a season. 

If you're willing to pay their time and the weight ticket, there is no reason they shouldn't oblige. Unless they're cheating you.


----------



## delong17

Is a bobcat t190 worth a 5hit in the snow? I want to buy a tracked machine for summer work, but want to put a pusher on it for snow. Need a year round machine.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Brrrr

http://blogs.woodtv.com/2015/02/09/gfs-caribou-give-g-r-a-low-temp-of-24-1-next-sunday/


----------



## TheXpress2002

Mark Oomkes;1953083 said:


> Brrrr
> 
> http://blogs.woodtv.com/2015/02/09/gfs-caribou-give-g-r-a-low-temp-of-24-1-next-sunday/


Only the first hammer....

...will be colder than forecasted


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Better start the trucks now. lol


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes;1953109 said:


> Better start the trucks now. lol


Can of starting fluid and you will be fine.....The first shot is the most important shot.....wesport


----------



## Polar beard

Defcon 5;1953114 said:


> Can of starting fluid and you will be fine.....The first shot is the most important shot.....wesport


Once it catches, hold it to the floor right?


----------



## TheXpress2002

Should still be a salting Wednesday and another one over the weekend.

We really need to be concerned next week. There is the potential for two major systems.


----------



## Freshwater

TheXpress2002;1953267 said:


> Should still be a salting Wednesday and another one over the weekend.
> 
> We really need to be concerned next week. There is the potential for two major systems.


Thank you sir!

Does it warm up at all for those systems?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

I hope not.

The colder the better.


----------



## Freshwater

Mark Oomkes;1953382 said:


> I hope not.
> 
> The colder the better.


I agree it's better snow to plow. I just feel bad putting my blowers out in it.


----------



## Turf Z

My freezing windshield wipers disagree


----------



## Freshwater

Turf Z;1953406 said:


> My freezing windshield wipers disagree


I should probably mention that the rain X recommended to me a month or so ago works great. I've had no problems since I started using it.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

I don't like my sidewalk crews being out there in it either. 

But I love cold.

I know, you don't have to say it.


----------



## Do It All Do It Right

delong17;1953079 said:


> Is a bobcat t190 worth a 5hit in the snow? I want to buy a tracked machine for summer work, but want to put a pusher on it for snow. Need a year round machine.


Caterpillar mtl rubber over chord tracks. 257 or 277 plow all winter float over turf during the summer. Just dont turn on the turf.


----------



## Lightningllc

-30 wind chills. Wtf


----------



## delong17

Do It All Do It Right;1953492 said:



> Caterpillar mtl rubber over chord tracks. 257 or 277 plow all winter float over turf during the summer. Just dont turn on the turf.


Ive been looking between a terex pt 70(MTL suspension)..... Bobcat t190(CTL) or a CAT 277 (MTL) .... What i have found is the MTL is A LOT MORE expensive.

Looking to spend 23-25k, the cat machine is close to $30-35k used with a lot of hours on it.

Do you think CTL tracks will just spin? My buddy has a JD 322D with CTL tracks and he actually studded them slightly and says he isnt skating around on ice anymore and actually has traction


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Well, that was quite a change overnight. It went from snow Wednesday to a chance of snow every night\day except Thursday night through Sunday. Thumbs Up


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Defcon 5 needs to move to Bahston:



> BOSTON (CBS) - I have officially run out of ways to discuss and describe this winter. By now you have likely been hit with a thousand different numbers and graphs.
> 
> Top 10 snowiest winter. Two top 10 storms in the last three weeks. Snowiest February on record. . . yadda yadda yadda. . . the beat goes on and on.
> 
> The history books are literally being rewritten over the last 3 weeks. I find it incredible to think that just 20 days ago we had just 5" of snow for the season and now we are completely and utterly buried. We are dumping snow in "snow farms" and in the Atlantic Ocean. Day and night dump trucks are hauling snow out of the city and yet we just cannot keep up.
> 
> More than once I have woken up and wondered if the last few weeks had really happened. I mean really? More snow in 17 days than in any 20, 30 or 40 day stretch in history? More snow in 17 days than we get in a full season and a half?
> 
> What is more believable, that or the Patriots winning their fourth Super Bowl thanks to a rookie most of us have never heard of making a miraculous interception with seconds to go from the 1 yard line? You could have told me this whole story three weeks ago and I would have said you are nuts.
> 
> Well, 6 feet of snow later and one Patriots parade through the streets of what looked like Alaska and what do you know. . . miracles do happen. Records are made to be broken. Or should I say shattered, annihilated, destroyed…
> 
> top snowstorms Another Powerful Storm Threatens New England
> 
> We have clearly passed the fun and pretty stages of snowfall here in Southern New England. We have also blown right through the disruptive and downright annoying level as well. *We are reaching DEFCON 5 in a hurry.
> *
> Your grandparents can no longer tell you any stories about how high the snowbanks were "in their day" or tell you that "you have never seen a real winter". You are now living it. We are in THAT story. We are the lead to the national news. It isn't in Buffalo or North Dakota, it is right here, in our backyards. And unfortunately there is more to the story…
> 
> snow season Another Powerful Storm Threatens New England
> 
> Currently a rather disorganized storm is bringing rain and snow showers to the Pacific Northwest. Over the next few days, this storm will innocuously slide eastward along the U.S./Canadian border. Not really making headlines for any precipitation but ushering in some very cold, Arctic air behind it.
> 
> During the day on Thursday, as this weak storm nears New England, it will get a real shot in the arm from a digging jetstream. The storm will then transfer its energy off the Mid-Atlantic coastline (stop me if you haven't heard this a dozen times this winter already) and blow up into a very powerful ocean storm.
> 
> thursday night Another Powerful Storm Threatens New England
> 
> Here is where two possibilities still exist.
> 
> #1) We catch just the beginning stages of this rapid development and get "fringed" by some light, but likely plowable snow in Eastern Massachusetts.
> 
> #2) The whole system isn't quite as progressive and it literally explodes in the perfect spot (the sweet spot, 40/70) for New England storms. We feel the full rage of this nor'easter, get blizzard conditions Thursday night into Friday, strong and damaging winds and a boatload of new snow.
> 
> Clearly the second option would cause MAJOR problems. With no place to put the snow and wind gusts which could exceed 50-60 mph I cannot even imagine the mess we would have on our hands. Unfortunately, this is a very real possibility as of this writing and something we need to begin to prepare for. The next 24 hours of model runs will be critical in determining the final track, timing and ultimately the significance of this event in southern New England.
> 
> thursday snow1 Another Powerful Storm Threatens New England
> 
> We are nearing the breaking point and a storm like this one could potentially hurdle us right over the edge. Please don't take this as "hype", this is a very serious situation. Of course, our team will keep you updated as the forecast becomes more clear.
> 
> One thing is certain, this pattern is going nowhere. The snow and cold are here to stay in New England, likely for at least the remainder of February. There is no thaw, no pattern change, no immediate relief in sight. Storm or no storm, later this week some of the coldest air thus far will pour down from Northern Canada. If it isn't snow records, we will likely challenge some low temperature records over the weekend.
> 
> Hang in there, stay safe and stay tuned…


----------



## Turf Z

Glad I'm not there right now. I tracked Juno that night and watched reports on weather.com... did not seem fun to me watching Boston

Looks like we are only supposed to get an inch or two tonight? would it be worth putting presalt down to try and burn it off or will it be too cold? they _say_ temps are supposed to moderate by morning

http://www.erh.noaa.gov/btv/gis/images/GL_Snow.png


----------



## h2oking

Nothing starts my day off better then dealing with the fine,friendly, polite folks at angelos.


----------



## newhere

h2oking;1954034 said:


> Nothing starts my day off better then dealing with the fine,friendly, polite folks at angelos.


After a 2 year absence I can finally go in wixom without them yelling " leave or we call the cops". True story. 
That place is rotten. Makes me wonder what a jem the owner is.


----------



## Lightningllc

Does anyone have a contact for a line of credit.


----------



## MPM

Lightningllc;1954058 said:


> Does anyone have a contact for a line of credit.


Soon as i get this powerball deal wrapped up ill give you a line of credit!


----------



## Strictly Snow

MPM;1954076 said:


> Soon as i get this powerball deal wrapped up ill give you a line of credit!


Sorry I already have the winner.


----------



## Lightningllc

MPM;1954076 said:


> Soon as i get this powerball deal wrapped up ill give you a line of credit!


Ok I will be on my porch waiting patiently, Let me know fast it's cold out.


----------



## goinggreen

delong17;1953079 said:


> Is a bobcat t190 worth a 5hit in the snow? I want to buy a tracked machine for summer work, but want to put a pusher on it for snow. Need a year round machine.


i ran one of the new t770 last week. tracks are ok in the snow just make sure to get the bar tracks for snow machine works alot better with them


----------



## terrapro

Lightningllc;1954058 said:


> Does anyone have a contact for a line of credit.


No kidding...this year is not the best for getting paid...I feel the tension in the air all around, like walking on eggshells


----------



## grassmaster06

terrapro;1954484 said:


> No kidding...this year is not the best for getting paid...I feel the tension in the air all around, like walking on eggshells


I feel you on that , payments are slow coming this year.mid season 2014 with the big invoices I started sending them out twice a month , it seems like that made things worse and it sounds stupid complaining about stamps and envelopes but they aren't cheap.i might go back to monthly billing.


----------



## Turf Z

This year has been a ton better than last, bills have been smaller. Seems like I'm salting a lot more this year for refreezing


----------



## Freshwater

Ryan 37 degrees tomorrow? Is this going to be a mix of crap?


----------



## Freshwater

Turf Z;1954650 said:


> This year has been a ton better than last, bills have been smaller. Seems like I'm salting a lot more this year for refreezing


Yeah, because nothing thawed last year.


----------



## delong17

goinggreen;1954346 said:


> i ran one of the new t770 last week. tracks are ok in the snow just make sure to get the bar tracks for snow machine works alot better with them


Thanks going green. I think im going to pull the trigger on a t190 next week.
Just curious where in lansing you are. Parents moved to DeWitt and i go to MSU(have 22 credits left) but i always see you posting about lansing and was just curious. Would love to check out your opperation.

Im going to get the polar tracks for winter use for next year. The machine has brand new undercarriage and rubber, with 1300 hours on it. The guy is asking $16,500. Seems to good to be true so its going to a bobcat dealer for them to check it out. Hopefully they know their **** and know how to find internals broken. But if everything checks out i'm going to get it. IF not there is a CAt 257 for sale with 900 hours for $21,000 with forks, an a 36" auger. And a harely rake for $3,500 more.


----------



## goinggreen

delong17;1954836 said:


> Thanks going green. I think im going to pull the trigger on a t190 next week.
> Just curious where in lansing you are. Parents moved to DeWitt and i go to MSU(have 22 credits left) but i always see you posting about lansing and was just curious. Would love to check out your opperation.
> 
> Im going to get the polar tracks for winter use for next year. The machine has brand new undercarriage and rubber, with 1300 hours on it. The guy is asking $16,500. Seems to good to be true so its going to a bobcat dealer for them to check it out. Hopefully they know their **** and know how to find internals broken. But if everything checks out i'm going to get it. IF not there is a CAt 257 for sale with 900 hours for $21,000 with forks, an a 36" auger. And a harely rake for $3,500 more.


I am in Dewitt twp off of state and wood rd. That T190 sounds like a pretty good deal i know replacing the undercarriage can be pretty pricey. If i had the cash i would snatch it up. I like the T770 that my buddy owns, I ran it last week clearing parking spots at college town apts for 6hrs.


----------



## Lightningllc

terrapro;1954484 said:


> No kidding...this year is not the best for getting paid...I feel the tension in the air all around, like walking on eggshells


I'm good, Just want to build building on my new property and no one wants to finance a building. 60x100 steel structure is not cheap, Concrete first also.


----------



## delong17

goinggreen;1954900 said:


> I am in Dewitt twp off of state and wood rd. That T190 sounds like a pretty good deal i know replacing the undercarriage can be pretty pricey. If i had the cash i would snatch it up. I like the T770 that my buddy owns, I ran it last week clearing parking spots at college town apts for 6hrs.


Gotcha, you are about halfway between my house and East Wood. We are on Addington rd, off of Herbison.

Yeah im hoping that it checks out. Im really anal about equipment inspections before i buy it and dont mind spending the money getting it inspected real good.

Whats going on around the Bloomfield Areas? My employees are all calling me saying theres a huge storm coming, and if they should come in an prep everything. I looked at the radar and nothing until tomorrow afternoon and it looks like just a salting event.


----------



## Freshwater

I love my job. So I plowed a vacant house for a lady the big storm. She's on the corner of 2 main roads, I measure 34" down the whole drive. I barely found the dang drive on the gps. She found me through another client, so I charged her $50, just the drive. Talk to her today to get paid, she yells at me for not shoveling the walk. My response, what walk where's the walk? I've never been to this house. That house would have been land locked till spring.


----------



## redskinsfan34

Freshwater;1955401 said:


> I love my job. So I plowed a vacant house for a lady the big storm. She's on the corner of 2 main roads, I measure 34" down the whole drive. I barely found the dang drive on the gps. She found me through another client, so I charged her $50, just the drive. Talk to her today to get paid, she yells at me for not shoveling the walk. My response, what walk where's the walk? I've never been to this house. That house would have been land locked till spring.


I'd go back with a loader and put all the snow back and charge her for my time.


----------



## Superior L & L

delong17;1953079 said:


> Is a bobcat t190 worth a 5hit in the snow? I want to buy a tracked machine for summer work, but want to put a pusher on it for snow. Need a year round machine.


Great machine. We ran the crap out of ours. Bought it with 1000 hours on it, sold it with 3500 hours. A track machine for sure is the way to go but like everyone says they are not cheap to operate. We repaced both wheel motors at one point or another at $3000 each and put a new motor in it. We final figured it was time to trade her in on a new t-590


----------



## RMGLawn

Everything is currently covering downriver. Salted driveway just completely covered and doesn't look like it is melting any longer


----------



## delong17

Superior L & L;1955455 said:


> Great machine. We ran the crap out of ours. Bought it with 1000 hours on it, sold it with 3500 hours. A track machine for sure is the way to go but like everyone says they are not cheap to operate. We repaced both wheel motors at one point or another at $3000 each and put a new motor in it. We final figured it was time to trade her in on a new t-590


I was looking into the wheel motors and there are rebuilt ones online for $1500 with no core, if you give them your old core they only charge $750. Do you think these are worth it, or going new OEM is the best way to go? I dont want to buy this and dump thousands into it right off the bat.

I was looking into new machines but its a bit out of my price range unless i want another payment... which i dont. I like staying out of debt as much as i can


----------



## Lightningllc

Man people sure do get bent out of shape when you send them to small claims court and/or send a serious threaten letter with a envelope that says final past due notice on the outside.

I can not believe how people make you the bad guy for them owing you money, What is wrong with america.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Lightningllc;1955636 said:


> What is wrong with america.


Where would you like to start?

POTUS

SCOTUS

Congress

EPA\NSA\DOEnergy\DOEducation\HHS\MIC\DHS\TSA

Lobbyists

Lawyers

Insurance companies

Lazy asses that everything for free

How's that for a start?


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes;1955644 said:


> Where would you like to start?
> 
> POTUS
> 
> SCOTUS
> 
> Congress
> 
> EPA\NSA\DOEnergy\DOEducation\HHS\MIC\DHS\TSA
> 
> Lobbyists
> 
> Lawyers
> 
> Insurance companies
> 
> Lazy asses that everything for free
> 
> How's that for a start?


You forgot Unions...........................:whistling:


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Unions.......


----------



## Lightningllc

It's obama's fault


----------



## redskinsfan34

Is anyone seeing any covering over?


----------



## TheXpress2002

redskinsfan34;1955669 said:


> Is anyone seeing any covering over?


Residual holding. Salting for refreeze tonight.


----------



## redskinsfan34

Thanks Ryan. What are your thoughts on Friday night into Saturday?


----------



## TheXpress2002

redskinsfan34;1955692 said:


> Thanks Ryan. What are your thoughts on Friday night into Saturday?


1-2 at most


----------



## extremepusher

Dusting up here on south end of Grand Rapids. Fluffy snow.


----------



## redskinsfan34

Thanks Ryan. You're a big help.


----------



## redskinsfan34

Snowing in Dexter


----------



## Lightningllc

Pretty covered by me


----------



## hammerdown

Covered in warren


----------



## viper881

Snowing but nothing sticking in holland


----------



## Turf Z

viper881;1955792 said:


> Snowing but nothing sticking in holland


Seems like this is gonna be a weird one.. Hasn't been snowing real hard yet


----------



## viper881

Turf Z;1955801 said:


> Seems like this is gonna be a weird one.. Hasn't been snowing real hard yet


Overisal is white out right now


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Turf Z;1955801 said:


> Seems like this is gonna be a weird one.. Hasn't been snowing real hard yet


Was almost blizzarding on Jenison.


----------



## Bigrd1

The city of Rochester hills was out salting at 9:30.


----------



## Lightningllc

How many of us have dealt with this guy.


----------



## bln

Lightningllc;1955917 said:


> How many of us have dealt with this guy.


Not with snow, but with mulch. He claimed we were flinging it on his driveway. It was impossible, it was from his kids running back and forth through the landscaping. After 4 weeks of us going back and forth I gave him 5 yards of free mulch in his driveway. Never heard another word about it.


----------



## easygifts123

Just got a quick 20 min dusting Downriver (Dix&Southfield area)


----------



## procut

Lightningllc;1955917 said:


> How many of us have dealt with this guy.


Ha lmao. Wouldn't be funny if it wasn't true. Don't know the back story but if I had to guess probably a couple shovels worth of snow landed on "Gary's" driveway when the other guy turned his snow blower around. Usually seems like this type of behavior is provoked by something petty.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

So I see a few guys out plowing a dusting............I couldn't believe it, not even a quarter inch, a dusting.

Guess I've seen it all. I didn't think it had been that bad of a year for per pushes.


----------



## TheXpress2002

Mark Oomkes;1955852 said:


> Was almost blizzarding on Jenison.


Blizzarding....eh

Add that one to the vocab list


----------



## hosejockey4506

Mark Oomkes;1956018 said:


> So I see a few guys out plowing a dusting............I couldn't believe it, not even a quarter inch, a dusting.
> 
> Guess I've seen it all. I didn't think it had been that bad of a year for per pushes.


I saw two guys pushing stuff at m59/us23. Barely enough snow to justify a second salting after our salt run at dinner time last night.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

TheXpress2002;1956054 said:


> Blizzarding....eh
> 
> Add that one to the vocab list


I felt left out not being able to add words to the weather vocab.


----------



## Defcon 5

Lightningllc;1955917 said:


> How many of us have dealt with this guy.


How in the world did you get that video of Oomkes????.............


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Defcon 5;1956118 said:


> How in the world did you get that video of Oomkes????.............


Hey, that was supposed to be a secret between us that I go by "Gary". :realmad::angry:


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes;1956018 said:


> So I see a few guys out plowing a dusting............I couldn't believe it, not even a quarter inch, a dusting.
> 
> Guess I've seen it all. I didn't think it had been that bad of a year for per pushes.


Stop and take a quick video of them, that will get their attention. We did that last year at the end of the year. I think the company was out of salt so they were plowing 1/4 inch. We got yelled at and called all sorts of names.


----------



## Lightningllc

Defcon 5;1956118 said:


> How in the world did you get that video of Oomkes????.............


He's a unique mofo


----------



## gunsworth

One thing i love about this site is that "NSFW" tags do not apply


----------



## Hdsnowpusher

hosejockey4506;1956074 said:


> I saw two guys pushing stuff at m59/us23. Barely enough snow to justify a second salting after our salt run at dinner time last night.


What the hell is wrong whit guys pushing a dusting lol 
And what the hell is wrong whit the guys at angelos the a hole this morning got mad at me for peeling on the scale 
we should all start peeling out on the scale lol


----------



## Hdsnowpusher

Light them up on the scale boys !!


----------



## FIREMEDIC2572

Hdsnowpusher;1956204 said:


> What the hell is wrong whit guys pushing a dusting lol
> And what the hell is wrong whit the guys at angelos the a hole this morning got mad at me for peeling on the scale
> we should all start peeling out on the scale lol[/
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> Angelo's sucks.. With the customer service they have I can't wrap my mind around how they keep customers. If we treat our customers like that they would go somewhere else.


----------



## Lightningllc

Hdsnowpusher;1956204 said:


> What the hell is wrong whit guys pushing a dusting lol
> And what the hell is wrong whit the guys at angelos the a hole this morning got mad at me for peeling on the scale
> we should all start peeling out on the scale lol


I'm surprised they didn't throw you off the property. Shifting a scale can ruin it and it could cost 1000's to repair it. I watched angelos throw someone out years ago when they did that.


----------



## gunsworth

FIREMEDIC2572;1956276 said:


> Hdsnowpusher;1956204 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What the hell is wrong whit guys pushing a dusting lol
> And what the hell is wrong whit the guys at angelos the a hole this morning got mad at me for peeling on the scale
> we should all start peeling out on the scale lol[/
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> Angelo's sucks.. With the customer service they have I can't wrap my mind around how they keep customers. If we treat our customers like that they would go somewhere else.
> 
> 
> 
> whatever man, they have DONUTS. good enough service for me! I have no issues with their service for salt, other things....
Click to expand...


----------



## hosejockey4506

everyone hates angelos but i have honestly never had a bad dealing with them, I goto the wixom store mainly for parts, only bought salt there a handful of times


----------



## gunsworth

hosejockey4506;1956379 said:


> everyone hates angelos but i have honestly never had a bad dealing with them, I goto the wixom store mainly for parts, only bought salt there a handful of times


I think they get more traffic than anyone and people tend to remember poor experiences more than good. Sure they can get cranky, but look at some of yhe idiots they have to deal with (doing burnouts on scales etc) hours on end. I have been to quite a few salt places and just like us, they can get cranky in big storms.

Only been to wixom a few times (parts and salt) all were very positive. Farmington ive not had issues with salt. Parts guys in farmington can be dicks, and not very helpful... if i need to go there for parts i find what i need beforehand and get the part number so i dont have to "bother" the parts guys to do their job...


----------



## h2oking

gunsworth;1956554 said:


> I think they get more traffic than anyone and people tend to remember poor experiences more than good. Sure they can get cranky, but look at some of yhe idiots they have to deal with (doing burnouts on scales etc) hours on end. I have been to quite a few salt places and just like us, they can get cranky in big storms.
> 
> Only been to wixom a few times (parts and salt) all were very positive. Farmington ive not had issues with salt. Parts guys in farmington can be dicks, and not very helpful... if i need to go there for parts i find what i need beforehand and get the part number so i dont have to "bother" the parts guys to do their job...


Outside of a poor experience I had earlier this week it's like 50/50 with them. I think we should all pool our money and start a self service parts store where you go in and get what you need and go to a self check out like Meijer, or something like that movie The Dallas Buyers Club. You pay a fee based on fleet age and size and have access to all the parts you need, with a place to work on them for smaller contractors who don't have their own shop. Some way for all members who don't have a salt bin to store their salt for the season in a community building and have some sort of accounting system for it so no one is getting ripped off. Obviously I know that this isn't a reality and pure fantasy, but damn it would be nice.


----------



## Boomer123

hosejockey4506;1956379 said:


> everyone hates angelos but i have honestly never had a bad dealing with them, I goto the wixom store mainly for parts, only bought salt there a handful of times


 I stopped going to their Farmington location much better service at their Wixom location. You'll still never leave with a warm fuzzy feeling from Angelo's customer service.


----------



## First Responder

h2oking;1956592 said:


> Outside of a poor experience I had earlier this week it's like 50/50 with them. I think we should all pool our money and start a self service parts store where you go in and get what you need and go to a self check out like Meijer, or something like that movie The Dallas Buyers Club. You pay a fee based on fleet age and size and have access to all the parts you need, with a place to work on them for smaller contractors who don't have their own shop. Some way for all members who don't have a salt bin to store their salt for the season in a community building and have some sort of accounting system for it so no one is getting ripped off. Obviously I know that this isn't a reality and pure fantasy, but damn it would be nice.


You could have a part vending maching! Instead of candy bars& chips.....it would have hoses & solenoids,ect.


----------



## grassmaster06

I have an extra set of almost new boss plow wing extentions I'm not using, only used 3 times $525.00.if anyone is interested call 313-443-7067


----------



## Lightningllc

grassmaster06;1956708 said:


> I have an extra set of almost new boss plow wing extentions I'm not using, only used 3 times $525.00.if anyone is interested call 313-443-7067


Are they worth the money, I hear mixed reviews on them


----------



## grassmaster06

I really love them on my v plow I push so much snow and reduce the trailing .I've had mine for 5 seasons now and don't plow without them , all my trucks have wings I see at least a 20-30% increase in production. At the end of the year that really adds up , and the boss wings are very durable I've hit lots of stuff and they aren't bent up like the cheap pro wings


----------



## grassmaster06

I would just keep them but they are just laying around ,I got them from a buddy who subs for a lager company and was getting done to quickly with them lol.


----------



## procut

x2 on the wings. I have all Western plows but wings make all the difference in the world. All my trucks except one have wings on them. I was always surprised more guys don't use them.


----------



## RMGLawn

grassmaster06;1956815 said:


> I would just keep them but they are just laying around ,I got them from a buddy who subs for a lager company and was getting done to quickly with them lol.


I might be interested. I will be out of town til Sunday. Wouldn't mind taking a look next week sometime. I am in Wyandotte


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Well, that was a nice surprise. Go to bed with an inch or so predicted tonight and maybe an inch tomorrow. 

Wake up to a Winter Storm Watch. Maybe an inch after 5 PM. Another 3 tonight. 2 more tomorrow. And wind. 

Awesome!!!!!!!!


----------



## redskinsfan34

Mark Oomkes;1956994 said:


> Well, that was a nice surprise. Go to bed with an inch or so predicted tonight and maybe an inch tomorrow.
> 
> Wake up to a Winter Storm Watch. Maybe an inch after 5 PM. Another 3 tonight. 2 more tomorrow. And wind.
> 
> Awesome!!!!!!!!


All lake effect?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

redskinsfan34;1957005 said:


> All lake effect?


Supposedly the clipper is going to be lake enhanced. Winds out of the southwest tonight, so that should be lake effect. Winds out of the NNW, so unless the upper level winds really blow it inland, we won't be seeing that much tomorrow, just drifting.

Sounds beautiful tomorrow!


----------



## Lightningllc

Mark Oomkes;1956994 said:


> Well, that was a nice surprise. Go to bed with an inch or so predicted tonight and maybe an inch tomorrow.
> 
> Wake up to a Winter Storm Watch. Maybe an inch after 5 PM. Another 3 tonight. 2 more tomorrow. And wind.
> 
> Awesome!!!!!!!!


ANNNNNNNND he's back, No more happy mark. LAKE EFFFFFFFFFFECT IS BACK.

Smile mark it's almost over well 6 more weeks:realmad::realmad:


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Lightningllc;1957032 said:


> ANNNNNNNND he's back, No more happy mark. LAKE EFFFFFFFFFFECT IS BACK.
> 
> Smile mark it's almost over well 6 more weeks:realmad::realmad:


I hope we get 2-3 storms a week for those 6 weeks. Thumbs Up

I love lake effect.


----------



## Turf Z

I think the clipper will be here sooner than they're predicting, I bet we get a couple inches today before everything closes

Of course I hope I'm wrong


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Turf Z;1957049 said:


> I think the clipper will be here sooner than they're predicting, I bet we get a couple inches today before everything closes
> 
> Of course I hope I'm wrong


You're wrong. :realmad:


----------



## grassmaster06

RMGLawn;1956870 said:


> I might be interested. I will be out of town til Sunday. Wouldn't mind taking a look next week sometime. I am in Wyandotte


That's fine let me know when you want to see them .I'm in Wyandotte also


----------



## redskinsfan34

Ryan are you still thinking 1 to 2" tonight into tomorrow?


----------



## Freshwater

Lightningllc;1956741 said:


> Are they worth the money, I hear mixed reviews on them


In my opinion the pluses far out weigh the minuses. The key with wings is the extra forward angle they give. You slice your way through the snow, helping to pull the snow away from objects while still plowing foward, less back dragging. You also almost completely cut off the backwash while windrowing. You add carrying capacity to straight or v blades. Some negatives, I found the blade lifting while trying to cut banks. I also found I was too wide in some areas. Good thing is you can take them off for some things. I haven't bent or broken a wing, though I've had to replace bolts on the brackets a couple times.


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes;1957028 said:


> Supposedly the clipper is going to be lake enhanced. Winds out of the southwest tonight, so that should be lake effect. Winds out of the NNW, so unless the upper level winds really blow it inland, we won't be seeing that much tomorrow, just drifting.
> 
> Sounds beautiful tomorrow!


You should have come out drinking with me last night....You would not care about Lake Effect or anything else for that matter.....Can't believe you turned down Free Beer.....


----------



## ProperLandscape

Mini Skid Trencher: 32" max depth. Will Fit Toro Dingo, Boxer, Vermeer, and Finn. $1500


----------



## Turf Z

Mark Oomkes;1957051 said:


> You're wrong. :realmad:


Winter Storm Warning xysport:crying:


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Turf Z;1957259 said:


> Winter Storm Warning xysport:crying:


Huh, I'll be.............

Wasn't expecting that.


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes;1957267 said:


> Huh, I'll be.............
> 
> Wasn't expecting that.


Code Red........


----------



## Luther

Looks like a 0"-4" storm for sure.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

TCLA;1957362 said:


> Looks like a 0"-4" storm for sure.


Must be the free beer and steak talking........


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Turf Z;1957049 said:


> I think the clipper will be here sooner than they're predicting, I bet we get a couple inches today before everything closes
> 
> Of course I hope I'm wrong


Not liking the looks of that blob that appeared on the radar.

Looks like you were right!


----------



## Defcon 5

TCLA;1957362 said:


> Looks like a 0"-4" storm for sure.


I will take .50.........


----------



## Luther

Mark Oomkes;1957368 said:


> .........and steak talking........


Huh. Steak eh?

I see somebody can't keep a secret. :realmad:


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Well..........it isn't like Madsen's mouth is small.

Didn't we have that discussion earlier this week?


----------



## Defcon 5

TCLA;1957379 said:


> Huh. Steak eh?
> 
> I see somebody can't keep a secret. :realmad:





Mark Oomkes;1957407 said:


> Well..........it isn't like Madsen's mouth is small.
> 
> Didn't we have that discussion earlier this week?


.............................:waving:


----------



## Lightningllc

Mark Oomkes;1957046 said:


> I hope we get 2-3 storms a week for those 6 weeks. Thumbs Up
> 
> I love lake effect.


Did you finally get your medical card.

You sure have been happy lately, Munchies???xysport


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Tripled my dose of happy pills!


----------



## terrapro

Yikes, wind chill around -30! Make sure you wrap up your exposed skin when you are out side and be easy on your sidewalk crew this weekend.


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes;1957500 said:


> Tripled my dose of happy pills!


I need some Happy Pills.........Can you help me out?????....:whistling::whistling:


----------



## gunsworth

If this next batch on radar dumps as much as the first...


----------



## grassmaster06

I barely have a flake over here , the radar is showing it's been over my area for an hour or so.


----------



## redskinsfan34

How much accumulation are you guys seeing? I have nothing in Dexter.


----------



## ProperLandscape

redskinsfan34;1957583 said:


> How much accumulation are you guys seeing? I have nothing in Dexter.


Just a dusting so far in Macomb, slightly more in romeo.


----------



## gunsworth

Slightest dusting 13/woodward. Just kinda blowing around


----------



## grassmaster06

Still almost nothing in Wyandotte


----------



## Lightningllc

Dusting in south Lyon.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

2" in Grandville. 

1.5" by my house. 

Lol


----------



## terrapro

Still nothing here in Howell. Flakes flying but nothing sticking.


----------



## Lightningllc

Mark. Lake effect is baccccck.


----------



## Freshwater

This is unbelievable, these clippers are completely unorganized this year.


----------



## magnatrac

I have maybe a half inch of fluff here at my house. My sidewalk that was salted is half way holding. With temps dropping tomorrow afternoon and snow showers forecasted we plan on salting heavy in the a.m. to burn / hold it off tomorrow.


----------



## kg26

Dusting in Birmingham


----------



## h2oking

magnatrac;1957743 said:


> I have maybe a half inch of fluff here at my house. My sidewalk that was salted is half way holding. With temps dropping tomorrow afternoon and snow showers forecasted we plan on salting heavy in the a.m. to burn / hold it off tomorrow.


Same plan here, drove through job earlier this afternoon to make sure block heater on skid steer was plugged in and the job looked like a salt flat. Don't know how much I like the idea of the walk crews being out when temp drops.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Lightningllc;1957716 said:


> Mark. Lake effect is baccccck.


I know, isn't it awesome?


----------



## Lightningllc

Mark Oomkes;1957820 said:


> I know, isn't it awesome?


No it kinda sucks. Really


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Lightningllc;1957858 said:


> No it kinda sucks. Really


Any tithe wind wants to change direction is fine. Lol


----------



## Lightningllc

Yes. Go south please


----------



## Turf Z

That feeling when you finish your least favorite account to push and LES just starts dumping on it again


----------



## Boomer123

over 2" here we go.


----------



## Lightningllc

No words to explain salting all your jobs and the one inch of snow predicted turns into 3-4 inches


----------



## ProperLandscape

Lightningllc;1957887 said:


> No words to explain salting all your jobs and the one inch of snow predicted turns into 3-4 inches


Yep, just hit 2" in sterling heights (measured at 6:40)


----------



## redskinsfan34

I have exactly 1" in Dexter.


----------



## terrapro

Lightningllc;1957887 said:


> No words to explain salting all your jobs and the one inch of snow predicted turns into 3-4 inches


Yep horse****


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Still loving the lake effect and blue sky peaking through.


----------



## redskinsfan34

terrapro;1957900 said:


> Yep horse****


You've got3 - 4 inches in Howell Cole?


----------



## A&LSiteService

West of the gm proving grounds on pleasant valley has well over2" with out measuring I'd say 3-4 wouldn't be out of line


----------



## saltoftheearth

*Didn't see this coming*

2 plus inches in Oak Park and still snowing.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

That last little band heading south is a whiteout for about 5 minutes. Must be a gust front like you see with a thunderstorm. 

Drops a half inch or more in aboot 20 minutes.


----------



## procut

Sounds right. White out in lansing right now.


----------



## Freshwater

They're calling for thunder snow.


----------



## kg26

Up and at em


----------



## Lightningllc

Holy crap. A blizzard can't see 10' in front of myself.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Lightningllc;1957977 said:


> Holy crap. A blizzard can't see 10' in front of myself.


I told you AND sent a pic. :waving:

FWIW, Ryan didn't want to hear or see it either.

Also, Madsen thinks I'm sick because I love lake effect and weather like this. Thumbs Up


----------



## MPM

Hi 30s low 40's last Sunday, -20's/-30's this Sunday....Pure Michigan! Lol


----------



## terrapro

redskinsfan34;1957908 said:


> You've got3 - 4 inches in Howell Cole?


I have no idea honestly. Those last bands that came through were whiteout blizzard horizontal snow crazy. Seems to have stopped on the radar. Everything is done once now time to do it again then the resis...


----------



## 06clarkd

We are holding off on drives till tonight no use right now waste of time with the way this crap is blowing around


----------



## Lightningllc

I'm waving white flag. I give up. Stupid


----------



## A&LSiteService

Lightningllc;1958081 said:


> I'm waving white flag. I give up. Stupid


I sure wish there was a like button... I just said the same thing!


----------



## Lightningllc

I'm going to bed and go out at 10 pm. Idiots on the roads, drifts, repeat repeat repeat. Wasted a lot of salt for up to a inch.


----------



## stanky

*Free beer and steaks ?*

hey Jim I didn't hear about this ! I'll bring some cookies !


----------



## stanky

*Free beer and steaks ? wth*



TCLA;1957379 said:


> Huh. Steak eh?
> 
> I see somebody can't keep a secret. :realmad:


Hey Jim whats this all about I'll bring the cookies !


----------



## Turf Z

Yup I'm done


----------



## Superior L & L

I'm thinking, say good bye to black wet lots till Wednesday unless u are a liquid guy !


----------



## First Responder

Believe it or not went thru our lots about an hour ago.....bare pavement and dry.....I guess the wind has at least one benifit. I couldnt believe it, I was dreading having to go do clean ups tonight. Glad our resi's are done to, its getting nasty cold.


----------



## KL3540

First Responder;1958238 said:


> Believe it or not went thru our lots about an hour ago.....bare pavement and dry.....I guess the wind has at least one benifit. I couldnt believe it, I was dreading having to go do clean ups tonight. Glad our resi's are done to, its getting nasty cold.


Yeah, this little breeze has a nice bite to it.


----------



## terrapro

Lightningllc;1958081 said:


> I'm waving white flag. I give up. Stupid





A&LSiteService;1958083 said:


> I sure wish there was a like button... I just said the same thing!


I'm a glutton for punishment I had to wait until about 4pm to quit...



Superior L & L;1958230 said:


> I'm thinking, say good bye to black wet lots till Wednesday unless u are a liquid guy !


I was surprised at how nice untreated but plowed looked from the wind.

BUT liquid aint doing **** either...I got some melting action but it will just refreeze tonight from the squalls blowing in more snow.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

We'll be cleaning up tonight, but overall I am pleasantly surprised at how well everything is holding up. 

There's no way I'm having my sidewalk crews come in tonight, I'm not risking it on a Sunday morning. 

And I have a clause in my contract that allows me that option.


----------



## Freshwater

What an angry 3 inches. Thats what I get for calling the storm unorganized!

Off to a daddy daughter dance, then finish my closed businesses.


----------



## Tango

Every thing is about 90% bone dry. The other 10% are 2 foot drifts. It can wait till sunrise.


----------



## Superior L & L

Most our crews were wrapped up by 2:00pm today. Some sites had one salt, others two and some a plow and salt. I just went and checked sites and we are 90% dry with small drifting on north west corners. 
Sidewalk crews have the night off due to temps. No customer is that important, although we serviced our walks twice today in antisipation of the temps.


----------



## Frosty12




----------



## Turf Z

cold is stupid.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Cold is beautiful!


----------



## Lightningllc

Salt run. Let's do this. Damn it's cold


----------



## Freshwater

Wow! Lots that I was able to wait out the wind on were blown almost completely bare. Little clean up on the edges, and a few drifts and they were done. All lots that I salted yesterday were perfect today.


----------



## redskinsfan34

Is there any point in salting today?
Maybe the sun will help.


----------



## Defcon 5

redskinsfan34;1958853 said:


> Is there any point in salting today?
> Maybe the sun will help.


Sure.....Sun will help a lot...Will be a slow go....


----------



## Lightningllc

Everything is melting good. Real good


----------



## Do It All Do It Right

Does anyone have a boss Rt3 mount for a 2001 f350 superduty for sale? Or trade I have a Dodge mount if anyones interested.


----------



## TheXpress2002

Looking for someone or a mobile mechanic that has a diagnostic reader for an International truck. 

Shoot me a PM if you can help


----------



## terrapro

Lol my supplier texted they are out of lcc and they were down to 10 ton bulk last I was there...anyone getting rid of a storage tank let me know, I need a more reliable situation.


----------



## viper881

terrapro;1959396 said:


> Lol my supplier texted they are out of lcc and they were down to 10 ton bulk last I was there...anyone getting rid of a storage tank let me know, I need a more reliable situation.


I have a bunch of 275 gallon totes but I'm sure that would be a pain for u.


----------



## terrapro

viper881;1959397 said:


> I have a bunch of 275 gallon totes but I'm sure that would be a pain for u.


Not necessarily.....


----------



## viper881

terrapro;1959400 said:


> Not necessarily.....


I can count tomorrow but I think i have 6-10, clean n not in use at the moment that I could part with.


----------



## Lightningllc

Cole I know a guy in south Lyon that sells clean 275 totes. You should get ahold of baker he has the hookup on 3000 and 5000 gal tanks. You could buy a tanker for a 1/3 what your paying now.


----------



## grassmaster06

I just sold both of my 2500 gal tanks,the guy who bought them might sell one as he only needs one.i can ask him if you want ,it's probably around $1000 or so if he was to sell it


----------



## PPS. inc

Anyone salting tom morning? N. Oakland country


----------



## WMHLC

I have 3 tanks if somebody wants to buy them. I believe they 2 1300 gallon and 1 1650. I will sell them for $1000 for all 3. Located in grand rapids


----------



## newhere

PPS. inc;1959540 said:


> Anyone salting tom morning? N. Oakland country


What city?


----------



## Lightningllc

Wow. I do not remember in my life it ever being -22 outside. In the U.P. Maybe but not here.


----------



## 06clarkd

Lightningllc;1959680 said:


> Wow. I do not remember in my life it ever being -22 outside. In the U.P. Maybe but not here.


I hear that ! I'm outside right now it sucks bad out here


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Lightningllc;1959680 said:


> Wow. I do not remember in my life it ever being -22 outside. In the U.P. Maybe but not here.


Unfortunately, it never cleared up over here so it didn't get very cold. 

'94 was the last time I remember -22, wind was blowing too, wind chill was -51. That was cold. And when I had to do sidewalks.


----------



## On a Call

Try starting your diesels now guys...

I might wait a day


----------



## On a Call

BTW...I salted yesterday


----------



## gunsworth

On a Call;1959755 said:


> BTW...I salted yesterday


Cool story. My cool story is, yesterday i went to see if i needed to salt, all my lots were dry pavement. Where's my cookie?


----------



## TheXpress2002

Looks like a salting Tuesday night.

Watching the weekend for a potential larger system. Few models produce a major snowfall. Couple show a snow system for m59 north with a significant ice system to the 94 corridor.


----------



## On a Call

gunsworth;1959765 said:


> Cool story. My cool story is, yesterday i went to see if i needed to salt, all my lots were dry pavement. Where's my cookie?


We had patches from the drifting and few slick spots from packed snow. But like you mostly dry. I saw Tuesday might produce a little and thought...hm okay.

You did well to check on your jobs, well done, no cookies but I can send you a protein bar.


----------



## Superior L & L

TheXpress2002;1959772 said:


> Looks like a salting Tuesday night.
> 
> Watching the weekend for a potential larger system. Few models produce a major snowfall. Couple show a snow system for m59 north with a significant ice system to the 94 corridor.


Thanks for heads up, hopefully you figure your truck out


----------



## On a Call

Ditto...just saw that

Major is right


----------



## Mark Oomkes

31.56 in the lead
20.80 om the pup

It was a super train, but they keep them close to 50 ton loads so I don't go over my allotment.


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes;1959804 said:


> 31.56 in the lead
> 20.80 om the pup
> 
> It was a super train, but they keep them close to 50 ton loads so I don't go over my allotment.


Whats a "Super Train" ????.......Does it have Airbrakes ????....."Cummings" Engine????.....


----------



## Lightningllc

Mark Oomkes;1959804 said:


> 31.56 in the lead
> 20.80 om the pup
> 
> It was a super train, but they keep them close to 50 ton loads so I don't go over my allotment.


Wow a super train, Did CSX deliver to your yard, xysport:laughing:


----------



## Defcon 5

Lightningllc;1959816 said:


> Wow a super train, Did CSX deliver to your yard, xysport:laughing:


Pulling into Marks yard now......


----------



## KL3540

Would it be dumb to travel to Boston with my little loader? It sounds like the big loader can't get in the subs (to tight). Things here would be covered and Id have 2 small cabbed tractors and lots of small equipment. I could go grab a blower for the tractor if need be as well.

Typical 11hr drive. So I'm guessing 14 hours EACH way.


----------



## BossPlow2010

KL3540;1959866 said:


> Would it be dumb to travel to Boston with my little loader? It sounds like the big loader can't get in the subs (to tight). Things here would be covered and Id have 2 small cabbed tractors and lots of small equipment. I could go grab a blower for the tractor if need be as well.
> 
> Typical 11hr drive. So I'm guessing 14 hours EACH way.


This is a common question when weather events happen in different regions, whether it be a tornado, hurricane, or snow. 
In my opinion, i don't believe it would be a wise decision for a couple reasons.

-Where are you going to keep equipment and where are you going to stay?
-What are you going to do if your equipment breaks down?
-How are you going to be compensated, if at all.


----------



## redskinsfan34

TheXpress2002;1959772 said:


> Looks like a salting Tuesday night.
> 
> Watching the weekend for a potential larger system. Few models produce a major snowfall. Couple show a snow system for m59 north with a significant ice system to the 94 corridor.


Thanks Ryan. Did you get your International fixed / figured out?


----------



## KL3540

BossPlow2010;1959873 said:


> This is a common question when weather events happen in different regions, whether it be a tornado, hurricane, or snow.
> In my opinion, i don't believe it would be a wise decision for a couple reasons.
> 
> -Where are you going to keep equipment and where are you going to stay?
> -What are you going to do if your equipment breaks down?
> -How are you going to be compensated, if at all.


All great questions. I'm hoping to make a contact now as to where to park equipment. Obviously everyone is barried so I m getting in contact with a local first to make that determination.

Crew cab trucks. That means the back seat is the bed when not workin. I've slept there numerous times ..

As for compensation, trying to work on that prior to even starting my equipment here and heading out.

I remember several years back I was sitting in a bar and I think it was rochester New York that got hammered. I always thought of driving there.

There will be a time in my life that I have to try it.

As for fixing equipment, I've got no answer. It would depend on what broke. Most likely Id be S O L. I'd be rolling two trucks, two tractors. Obviously this would be a big gamble.

All equipment is in great condition (which means nothing) I've broken stuff on new stuff before.

I know when Katrina hit Mew Orleans, a few guys I know agent down there on a whim and killed it with contractor work.

I do think this is a fetch but I have to at least enquire about it. Only dumb questions are the ones not asked. (Ok, there are some dumb questions).

All great questions you have that I don't have the answers to but am looking into.

A call has been made to the Boston office by my partner and he stated their Public Works WILL be calling back today.

I highly doubt right now this will happen but I'd like insight from the wisdom on here.

I'm trying to figure what I need to make to make it worth it. Crunching numbers now.


----------



## Lightningllc

KL3540;1959896 said:


> All great questions. I'm hoping to make a contact now as to where to park equipment. Obviously everyone is barried so I m getting in contact with a local first to make that determination.
> 
> Crew cab trucks. That means the back seat is the bed when not workin. I've slept there numerous times ..
> 
> As for compensation, trying to work on that prior to even starting my equipment here and heading out.
> 
> I remember several years back I was sitting in a bar and I think it was rochester New York that got hammered. I always thought of driving there.
> 
> There will be a time in my life that I have to try it.
> 
> As for fixing equipment, I've got no answer. It would depend on what broke. Most likely Id be S O L. I'd be rolling two trucks, two tractors. Obviously this would be a big gamble.
> 
> All equipment is in great condition (which means nothing) I've broken stuff on new stuff before.
> 
> I know when Katrina hit Mew Orleans, a few guys I know agent down there on a whim and killed it with contractor work.
> 
> I do think this is a fetch but I have to at least enquire about it. Only dumb questions are the ones not asked. (Ok, there are some dumb questions).
> 
> All great questions you have that I don't have the answers to but am looking into.
> 
> A call has been made to the Boston office by my partner and he stated their Public Works WILL be calling back today.
> 
> I highly doubt right now this will happen but I'd like insight from the wisdom on here.
> 
> I'm trying to figure what I need to make to make it worth it. Crunching numbers now.


If you are truly thinking of making this journey.

1. I would not try to use trucks to plow, You have to make it back.
2. Use equipment only, with that kind of snow that is only thing that will work.
3. I've heard horror stories of guys spending thousand's to get there and never getting paid. Cover your azz.

4. You better be getting over $200 a hour for equipment and better have 100's of gallons of diesel on your truck because no one will be open for fuel.


----------



## KL3540

Lightningllc;1959906 said:


> If you are truly thinking of making this journey.
> 
> 1. I would not try to use trucks to plow, You have to make it back.
> 2. Use equipment only, with that kind of snow that is only thing that will work.
> 3. I've heard horror stories of guys spending thousand's to get there and never getting paid. Cover your azz.
> 
> 4. You better be getting over $200 a hour for equipment and better have 100's of gallons of diesel on your truck because no one will be open for fuel.


Truck will not be used except for sleeping quarters and towing equipment.

Tractor will be used mainly with bucket. We'd take two tractor. We have front plows for them, back blades, snow pusher and buckets. My debate would be to grab a snow blower from up the street to take.
My thought would be one tractor fitters with front bucket and rear blower. The other tractor with rear blade and front bucket. Push snow out of drives to the tractor with the blower and shoot it up top.

This is all in my head. Again, I doubt this is going to play out but I'm trying to formulate a game plan if it does.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Defcon 5;1959813 said:


> Whats a "Super Train" ????.......Does it have Airbrakes ????....."Cummings" Engine????.....





Lightningllc;1959816 said:


> Wow a super train, Did CSX deliver to your yard, xysport:laughing:


You're both just jealous that you can't be as happy as I am about cold and snow. 

You know dang well what a super train is.

Yes

I didn't ask


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BTW, this is what it looks like in my yard.


----------



## Lightningllc

Mark Oomkes;1960028 said:


> You're both just jealous that you can't be as happy as I am about cold and snow.
> 
> You know dang well what a super train is.
> 
> Yes
> 
> I didn't ask


I'm offended.

I think I'm gonna go drowned my hurt feelings with a 6 pack of two hearted ale.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

My sincerest apologies. 

Wish I could. 

More lake effect tonight!


----------



## Defcon 5

Lightningllc;1960113 said:


> I'm offended.
> 
> I think I'm gonna go drowned my hurt feelings with a 6 pack of two hearted ale.


Im 6 ahead of you............


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes;1960124 said:


> My sincerest apologies.
> 
> Wish I could.
> 
> More lake effect tonight!


You just a Big Bully.............


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Defcon 5;1960129 said:


> You just a Big Bully.............


Careful, our post count might go backwards again.


----------



## Defcon 5

I will start putting a disclaimer on my posts stating that its all in good fun...


----------



## Do It All Do It Right

KL3540;1959921 said:


> Truck will not be used except for sleeping quarters and towing equipment.
> 
> Tractor will be used mainly with bucket. We'd take two tractor. We have front plows for them, back blades, snow pusher and buckets. My debate would be to grab a snow blower from up the street to take.
> My thought would be one tractor fitters with front bucket and rear blower. The other tractor with rear blade and front bucket. Push snow out of drives to the tractor with the blower and shoot it up top.
> 
> This is all in my head. Again, I doubt this is going to play out but I'm trying to formulate a game plan if it does.


Check with your insurance company to make sure your policy is good to go in that area. Wwere close to going once during a no snow winter and determined the funding wasn't there. They sent over a fema payment schedule and a guy with a shovel made more than a guy with a machine.


----------



## Mike_PS

Mark Oomkes;1960152 said:


> Careful, our post count might go backwards again.


well, if you wouldn't post unnecessary comments then it wouldn't go backwards...love how you try to make it out to be our fault that your post count goes backwards


----------



## Defcon 5

Michael J. Donovan;1960174 said:


> well, if you wouldn't post unnecessary comments then it wouldn't go backwards...love how you try to make it out to be our fault that your post count goes backwards


...............

He is such a Pot Stiring Trouble Maker..........


----------



## boss75

Mark Oomkes;1960033 said:


> BTW, this is what it looks like in my yard.


Congratulations on your 7000th plus intelligent posts.


----------



## First Responder

So I heard 5-8" sat then another 1-3" sunday? Any truth to this?


----------



## terrapro

First Responder;1960228 said:


> So I heard 5-8" sat then another 1-3" sunday? Any truth to this?


Cheese and rice I am so over this winter :/


----------



## Mike_PS

[Q eUOTE=Defcon 5;1960194]...............

He is such a Pot Stiring Trouble Maker..........[/QUOTE]

pot, meet kettle :laughing:

anyway, as I've asked many, many times, please "try" to keep the discussion flowing and on topic. either way, no need to continuously go at one another (joking or not), call names, make fun of each other, use profanity, etc., etc.

thanks, we would appreciate it


----------



## Turf Z

sigh I really don't feel like dealing with unending lake effect for 3/4 days...


----------



## gunsworth

Michael J. Donovan;1960236 said:


> [Q eUOTE=Defcon 5;1960194]...............
> 
> He is such a Pot Stiring Trouble Maker..........


pot, meet kettle :laughing:

anyway, as I've asked many, many times, please "try" to keep the discussion flowing and on topic. either way, no need to continuously go at one another (joking or not), call names, make fun of each other, use profanity, etc., etc.

thanks, we would appreciate it[/QUOTE]

Thats like going to a strip club and asking the girls to dress more conservatively...

have you ever been around landscapers construction or plow guys? They are smartasses, talk like sailors, and have the focus of a dog in a yard with 20 squirrels.


----------



## KL3540

Defcon 5;1960194 said:


> ...............
> 
> He is such a Pot Stiring Trouble Maker..........


You are hilarious!!! I wish I could drink with you!! Your posts are always funny!!!

As for being on topic.... Ummm I love snow...


----------



## KL3540

Do It All Do It Right;1960170 said:


> Check with your insurance company to make sure your policy is good to go in that area. Wwere close to going once during a no snow winter and determined the funding wasn't there. They sent over a fema payment schedule and a guy with a shovel made more than a guy with a machine.


Now this is a great thought!!! I believe it does but you know what happens when one assumes!!! 
As for a man with a shovel making more than a man with a machine, I do believe this. Hopefully I can find more than a minimum wage connection lol..


----------



## KL3540

First Responder;1960228 said:


> So I heard 5-8" sat then another 1-3" sunday? Any truth to this?


I hope so!!!!


----------



## First Responder

KL3540;1960264 said:


> I hope so!!!!


In a sick & twisted way....I hope so too!


----------



## Defcon 5

KL3540;1960246 said:


> You are hilarious!!! I wish I could drink with you!! Your posts are always funny!!!
> 
> As for being on topic.... Ummm I love snow...


I will drink with anyone....Anytime......Almont is a little far though......


----------



## KL3540

Defcon 5;1960268 said:


> I will drink with anyone....Anytime......Almont is a little far though......


Yeah, there is a few miles between us. I'm the same way, anywhere anytime... Drinking now as we speak !!! About to head to a neighbors and possibly have more !!!


----------



## KL3540

First Responder;1960267 said:


> In a sick & twisted way....I hope so too!


Yeah, my family thinks I'm twister because I love it so much..... Usually people ask me as soon as I sayvi love snow, "so you snowmobile?" Lol, I said heck no!! Maybe one day as they look cool.

I'm not sure if it's because I like the money, knowing others are miserable due to the snow or if I really like it. I really think I like it though


----------



## procut

> have you ever been around landscapers construction or plow guys? They are smartasses, talk like sailors, and have the focus of a dog in a yard with 20 squirrels.


That's what I could never figure out, the forum is always so straight laced. I thought snow plow guys were supposed to be rough, tough, bearded men who spit tobacco and curse like sailors.


----------



## KL3540

gunsworth;1960245 said:


> pot, meet kettle :laughing:
> 
> anyway, as I've asked many, many times, please "try" to keep the discussion flowing and on topic. either way, no need to continuously go at one another (joking or not), call names, make fun of each other, use profanity, etc., etc.
> 
> My phone doesnt have a "like" button. So I give you a thumbs up
> 
> thanks, we would appreciate it


Thats like going to a strip club and asking the girls to dress more conservatively...

have you ever been around landscapers construction or plow guys? They are smartasses, talk like sailors, and have the focus of a dog in a yard with 20 squirrels.[/QUOTE]


----------



## Lightningllc

Thats like going to a strip club and asking the girls to dress more conservatively...

have you ever been around landscapers construction or plow guys? They are smartasses, talk like sailors, and have the focus of a dog in a yard with 20 squirrels.[/QUOTE]

Plow guys are 90% rough around the edges, Don't expect the kids to play in the sand box well.

What's funny about all of this is these guys on here have found a serious bond and their is no war like years ago, So what your seeing is guys just plain joking around having pure silly fun with no verbal violence like a few years back, I'm glad you are playing along MJD.:waving:


----------



## Mike_PS

hey, we're all for everyone giving their opinions, playful, banter, decent arguments, etc. etc., I just wanted to post a quick reminder to not call each other names, use profanity, degrade others, etc. again, we understand that discussions go off course and most make their way back...that's why I asked to "try" to keep it flowing and course (the key word being TRY, )

thanks again fellas, have a good one :waving:


----------



## TheXpress2002

redskinsfan34;1959882 said:


> Thanks Ryan. Did you get your International fixed / figured out?


Yes. You don't even want to know.


----------



## newhere

Let's hear it. How easy of a repair/how big of bone head move?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Michael J. Donovan;1960174 said:


> well, if you wouldn't post unnecessary comments then it wouldn't go backwards...love how you try to make it out to be our fault that your post count goes backwards


Michael, I have a very friendly relationship with both Justin and defcon outside of PS. When I called them morons it was in good fun. They knew it and I knew it. There was no need to edit or delete my comments as we were strictly joking around.

I have good friends who call me far worse than that, in good fun. I have employees who call me worse than that, again, all in good fun.

On edit: I see others have said what I said. I'm not sure who if anyone swore, and I didn't think moron was that bad. Guess I was wrong.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

TheXpress2002;1960393 said:


> Yes. You don't even want to know.


Kind sir, one does have to add fuel once in awhile. Good evening gentleman.


----------



## Tango

I have been there also Ryan, your not the only one. Still sucks. Not the exact same problem but just as stupid.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Super Trains:

Took them awhile to back down my driveway.


----------



## Turf Z

Sometimes I really shake my head at the forecasts


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Turf Z;1960683 said:


> Sometimes I really shake my head at the forecasts


:laughing::laughing:

What part of getting up every hour on the hour do you shake your head at?


----------



## Tango

I was thinking the same thing. Here we go again with the up to an inch. Going to be a long night.


----------



## Freshwater

Mark Oomkes;1960416 said:


> Kind sir, one does have to add fuel once in awhile. Good evening gentleman.


I've literally done this more times than I can count. Mostly just being too busy, then boom. Diesels really suck to get back started though.


----------



## KL3540

Freshwater;1960702 said:


> I've literally done this more times than I can count. Mostly just being too busy, then boom. Diesels really suck to get back started though.


I've personally never ran anything out of fuel. However I left my tractor with a guy a couple months ago. I said go ahead and finish up. I left and he called after and said the machine stopped working!!!

He missed the big letter on the dash theat says FUEL and didn't hear it beeping!!! Which is what happens when really low on fuel. Not to mention the fuel gauge on Empty.

It's my fault for trusting someone. 
This took a few hours to get running while out in the cold. Not fun!!! Had to disconnect the injector lines and bleed them if an air lock ...


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes;1960681 said:


> Super Trains:
> 
> Took them awhile to back down my driveway.


Those thimgs must have 4 "Cummings" engines in them......

I could back those things up No Problem.......


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes;1960407 said:


> Michael, I have a very friendly relationship with both Justin and defcon outside of PS. When I called them morons it was in good fun. They knew it and I knew it. There was no need to edit or delete my comments as we were strictly joking around.
> 
> I have good friends who call me far worse than that, in good fun. I have employees who call me worse than that, again, all in good fun.
> 
> On edit: I see others have said what I said. I'm not sure who if anyone swore, and I didn't think moron was that bad. Guess I was wrong.


I am a "Moron"........It just makes me laugh when someone else relizes it and calls me that.........:laughing:......:laughing:


----------



## Freshwater

KL3540;1960724 said:


> I've personally never ran anything out of fuel. However I left my tractor with a guy a couple months ago. I said go ahead and finish up. I left and he called after and said the machine stopped working!!!
> 
> He missed the big letter on the dash theat says FUEL and didn't hear it beeping!!! Which is what happens when really low on fuel. Not to mention the fuel gauge on Empty.
> 
> It's my fault for trusting someone.
> This took a few hours to get running while out in the cold. Not fun!!! Had to disconnect the injector lines and bleed them if an air lock ...


I guess I've always had older equipment. I've had at least 3 vehicles with non working gas gauges. My Mini ex Is My First Machine That has a gauge, but you have to walk to the back of the machine to see it. Never had a machine that beeped about low fuel, lol.


----------



## redskinsfan34

Mark Oomkes;1960416 said:


> Kind sir, one does have to add fuel once in awhile. Good evening gentleman.


Ouch. Well at least it wasn't a costly repair. All you lost was time I hope.


----------



## KL3540

Freshwater;1960800 said:


> I guess I've always had older equipment. I've had at least 3 vehicles with non working gas gauges. My Mini ex Is My First Machine That has a gauge, but you have to walk to the back of the machine to see it. Never had a machine that beeped about low fuel, lol.


Yup, kind of dummy proof (so I thought) for at least the fuel portion of the tractor.

Well although in the back of the machine, at least there is a gauge. My first thought, well that's a stupid spot, but then I thought, at least it has a gauge.

I don't dig anything but would LOVE a mini ex!!!


----------



## Mark Oomkes

redskinsfan34;1960824 said:


> Ouch. Well at least it wasn't a costly repair. All you lost was time I hope.


It was FAR cheaper than fuel. I'd be pissed if I was Ryan as well.


----------



## Freshwater

KL3540;1960835 said:


> Yup, kind of dummy proof (so I thought) for at least the fuel portion of the tractor.
> 
> Well although in the back of the machine, at least there is a gauge. My first thought, well that's a stupid spot, but then I thought, at least it has a gauge.
> 
> I don't dig anything but would LOVE a mini ex!!!


Yeah it's just a clear vertical strip in the fuel tank, with an orange ball float. I ran it out last year and had a he'll of a time starting it. I really thought I damaged my machine. It's my first diesel engine. Now I fill it at half a tank. I do absolutely love it.


----------



## Tango

He didn't run out of fuel.


----------



## Freshwater

Tango;1960876 said:


> He didn't run out of fuel.


Yeah I picked up on that too.

Ryan I hope you don't in anyway way think kl3540 and I were flaming you. We were just getting on about fuel gauges.

Glad to hear your issue is resolved.


----------



## KL3540

Freshwater;1960880 said:


> Yeah I picked up on that too.
> 
> Ryan I hope you don't in anyway way think kl3540 and I were flaming you. We were just getting on about fuel gauges.
> 
> Glad to hear your issue is resolved.


100%

I don't know what the issue was, I was just commenting on Marks fuel comment. Then we got to gauges. Stupid mistakes...

I had a real pain in the but one a few weeks ago. I'm typically on my maintenance for all equipment. Well somehow I missed a basic one.

While driving my Duramax down the road (reduced engine power) came across the DIC and I went from 70mph down to 30... I was beside myself. Thank god for a buddies scanner. Turned out to be a dirty air filter. If I knew how to post a photo is show you how embarrassing of a mistake it was. I blame my maintenance guy!!! (Me). New filter fixed it then we cleared the code for the check engine light.

After that I instantly went and bought a scanner. Simple yet stupid.

I had an issue two nights ago. Transmission sensor wouldn't let my truck shift into reverse (false trip due to cold weather and sitting in direct wind). Scanners are great tools.


----------



## Freshwater

KL3540;1960890 said:


> 100%
> 
> I don't know what the issue was, I was just commenting on Marks fuel comment. Then we got to gauges. Stupid mistakes...
> 
> I had a real pain in the but one a few weeks ago. I'm typically on my maintenance for all equipment. Well somehow I missed a basic one.
> 
> While driving my Duramax down the road (reduced engine power) came across the DIC and I went from 70mph down to 30... I was beside myself. Thank god for a buddies scanner. Turned out to be a dirty air filter. If I knew how to post a photo is show you how embarrassing of a mistake it was. I blame my maintenance guy!!! (Me). New filter fixed it then we cleared the code for the check engine light.
> 
> After that I instantly went and bought a scanner. Simple yet stupid.
> 
> I had an issue two nights ago. Transmission sensor wouldn't let my truck shift into reverse (false trip due to cold weather and sitting in direct wind). Scanners are great tools.


This cold is brutal on trucks and equipment. I'd take any amount of snow instead of this cold.


----------



## RMGLawn

Freshwater;1960983 said:


> This cold is brutal on trucks and equipment. I'd take any amount of snow instead of this cold.


So is 16" of snow. I will take the cold where I can let my trucks sit and not have to use them.


----------



## KL3540

Freshwater;1960983 said:


> This cold is brutal on trucks and equipment. I'd take any amount of snow instead of this cold.


I'm right there withya. People think I'm crazy though. With that said, cold doesn't bring me money but snow does


----------



## Mark Oomkes

redskinsfan34;1960824 said:


> Ouch. Well at least it wasn't a costly repair. All you lost was time I hope.





RMGLawn;1960998 said:


> So is 16" of snow. I will take the cold where I can let my trucks sit and not have to use them.


I prefer both, not 16" though.


----------



## Lightningllc

Cold sucks, Plows become brittle, Hydro units do not want to work, Trucks break because of brittle steel, Fuel gels up, No one wants to shovel. 



Heavy snow from warm temps just plain sucks.




Winter just plain sucks, Everything about it. Unless your drinking, snowmobiling, skiing, sledding, ice fishing or own a bar.


----------



## terrapro

Lightningllc;1961029 said:


> Cold sucks, Plows become brittle, Hydro units do not want to work, Trucks break because of brittle steel, Fuel gels up, No one wants to shovel.
> 
> Heavy snow from warm temps just plain sucks.
> 
> Winter just plain sucks, Everything about it. Unless your drinking, snowmobiling, skiing, sledding, ice fishing or own a bar.


Lol I was going to say something similar but I think you covered it well.
The only thing that is good is the pay but that just doesn't work out if you end up spending it all on fixing **** that breaks. Plus getting paid these last two years is like pulling teeth for some reason. 
I don't think I could ever give it up though, its in my blood now


----------



## Lightningllc

Speaking of getting paid, Holy Receivables


----------



## RMGLawn

Lightningllc;1961029 said:


> Cold sucks, Plows become brittle, Hydro units do not want to work, Trucks break because of brittle steel, Fuel gels up, No one wants to shovel.
> 
> Heavy snow from warm temps just plain sucks.
> 
> Winter just plain sucks, Everything about it. Unless your drinking, snowmobiling, skiing, sledding, ice fishing or own a bar.


Sounds like you should open a bar. Up north. And rent snowmobiles. On a lake and give ice fishing charters.


----------



## Freshwater

RMGLawn;1961063 said:


> Sounds like you should open a bar. Up north. And rent snowmobiles. On a lake and give ice fishing charters.


I second this!!!


----------



## madskier1986

Any check snowfall from the recent band. Measured at least 1.5 inch in bloomfield. Wtf, thought it was only suppose to be 1/2 inch.


----------



## madskier1986

Check a few more driveways and found more stuff at an inch.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Lightningllc;1961029 said:


> Cold sucks, Plows become brittle, Hydro units do not want to work, Trucks break because of brittle steel, Fuel gels up, No one wants to shovel.
> 
> Heavy snow from warm temps just plain sucks.
> 
> Winter just plain sucks, Everything about it. Unless your drinking, snowmobiling, skiing, sledding, ice fishing or own a bar.


Cold is awesome. I know, I should be living in Alaska.

True

False

Sometimes

No gel issues here

Got a couple that don't mind the cold, they just work.

I agree with the last statement, although I've never fished for ice, I get it from an ice maker.


----------



## KL3540

RMGLawn;1961063 said:


> Sounds like you should open a bar. Up north. And rent snowmobiles. On a lake and give ice fishing charters.


Bingo!!! And I promise when I go up north to visit and complain about all the horrible things due to winter. This will remind him why he loves his new business


----------



## Lightningllc

RMGLawn;1961063 said:


> Sounds like you should open a bar. Up north. And rent snowmobiles. On a lake and give ice fishing charters.


Dude, If the wife would move I sooooooooo would do that in indian river.Thumbs Up


----------



## bln

Does anyone have eyes on treated in west Bloomfield and Livonia?


----------



## terrapro

madskier1986;1961088 said:


> Any check snowfall from the recent band. Measured at least 1.5 inch in bloomfield. Wtf, thought it was only suppose to be 1/2 inch.


Wasn't even enough to register here in Howell


----------



## KL3540

Mark Oomkes;1961098 said:


> I agree with the last statement, although I've never fished for ice, I get it from an ice maker.


You have to have a special permit to fish for ice.... It's crazy expensive.


----------



## terrapro

Lightningllc;1961062 said:


> Speaking of getting paid, Holy Receivables


Yeah, with the new batch of invoices and the ones from the end of last month and the more then 60days past due this is probably the most money I have ever been owed in my entire life...if everyone paid all at once I would actually not be broke lol   :crying::crying:


----------



## bln

terrapro;1961111 said:


> Yeah, with the new batch of invoices and the ones from the end of last month and the more then 60days past due this is probably the most money I have ever been owed in my entire life...if everyone paid all at once I would actually not be broke lol   :crying::crying:


Same boat here


----------



## Lightningllc

terrapro;1961111 said:


> Yeah, with the new batch of invoices and the ones from the end of last month and the more then 60days past due this is probably the most money I have ever been owed in my entire life...if everyone paid all at once I would actually not be broke lol


Not broke, Wouldn't know how that feels payup payup


----------



## gunsworth

madskier1986;1961088 said:


> Any check snowfall from the recent band. Measured at least 1.5 inch in bloomfield. Wtf, thought it was only suppose to be 1/2 inch.


Where?

I drove from sq lake and telegraph to 15, to lahser to 13 mile. Was between 330 and 430 round trip. I saw no more than half in of snow so flaky that it disappeared when you looked at it.


----------



## redskinsfan34

Quick burst just came through Dexter. Starting to taper off. Everything covered including treated. Maybe a quarter inch .


----------



## ProperLandscape

madskier1986;1961094 said:


> Check a few more driveways and found more stuff at an inch.


Ride from Southfield to Shelby twp:
Bloomfield - 1/2 to 3/4"
Southfield - 1/2"
Rochester - 1/4"
Shelby twp - dusting


----------



## bln

ProperLandscape;1961243 said:


> Ride from Southfield to Shelby twp:
> Bloomfield - 1/2 to 3/4"
> Southfield - 1/2"
> Rochester - 1/4"
> Shelby twp - dusting


Thank you very much.


----------



## ProperLandscape

bln;1961306 said:



> Thank you very much.


No problem. Treated lots are covering now, treated walkways are ok.


----------



## EternityEnds

Quick inch and a half to 2 inches in Livonia


----------



## EPM

Lightningllc;1961102 said:


> Dude, If the wife would move I sooooooooo would do that in indian river.Thumbs Up


The Inn Between is for sale.


----------



## TheXpress2002

Can I get a Defcon 1 & Code Red for this weekend


----------



## First Responder

TheXpress2002;1961569 said:


> Can I get a Defcon 1 & Code Red for this weekend


Bright pretty colors= lots of snow?


----------



## howey09

1.5" in Shelby Twp


----------



## Lightningllc

Look at the rainbows of colors. Skittles.


----------



## TGS Inc.

*Snow amounts...*

My observations: Downriver, hardly a trace...lots still wet

Belleville: Coating at best

Detroit: Hardly anything...

Ford rd / Middlebelt North and West (further West, more): 1" - 1.25"


----------



## A&LSiteService

TheXpress2002;1961569 said:


> Can I get a Defcon 1 & Code Red for this weekend


Crap... If I'm reading this correctly, this will not be much fun..


----------



## Defcon 5

TheXpress2002;1961569 said:


> Can I get a Defcon 1 & Code Red for this weekend


I'm sorry....You can NOT have Code Red and Defcon in the same Forcast... You need to pick one....


----------



## goinggreen

Ryan what are you thinking for amounts near lansing for this storm?


----------



## TheXpress2002

Defcon 5;1961665 said:


> I'm sorry....You can NOT have Code Red and Defcon in the same Forcast... You need to pick one....


6-10 inches of cement... Requires both DEFCON 1 & Code Red


----------



## Defcon 5

TheXpress2002;1961677 said:


> 6-10 inches of cement... Requires both DEFCON 1 & Code Red


The way I look at it....Its 6-10 inches of Beer Money..........


----------



## redskinsfan34

What are you seeing for today Ryan?


----------



## TheXpress2002

redskinsfan34;1961729 said:


> What are you seeing for today Ryan?


Maybe an inch.

M59 and north 1-2

Not overly impressed as Lake Michigan is iced over. Lake enhancement is ehhh.

As of this morning we supassed last year's record ice cover for the Great Lakes.


----------



## redskinsfan34

TheXpress2002;1961819 said:


> Maybe an inch.
> 
> M59 and north 1-2
> 
> Not overly impressed as Lake Michigan is iced over. Lake enhancement is ehhh.
> 
> As of this morning we supassed last year's record ice cover for the Great Lakes.


Thank you. I remember a lot of talk about the ice cover last season. I also check John Dee's site every day along with picking your brain and he made mention of the lakes being almost completely frozen today in his forecast.


----------



## KL3540

TheXpress2002;1961677 said:


> 6-10 inches of cement... Requires both DEFCON 1 & Code Red


Is this all staying toward the south or will it venture north toward I69 corridor?


----------



## TheXpress2002

KL3540;1961891 said:


> Is this all staying toward the south or will it venture north toward I69 corridor?


i-69 to I 96 looks to be the hardest hit


----------



## lawns4life

TheXpress2002;1961908 said:


> i-69 to I 96 looks to be the hardest hit


I know this is still a few days away, but is it looking like a Saturday night event into Sunday morning event?


----------



## KL3540

TheXpress2002;1961908 said:


> i-69 to I 96 looks to be the hardest hit


I love it!!! I wish I could post a happy dance !!!


----------



## Lightningllc

TheXpress2002;1961908 said:


> i-69 to I 96 looks to be the hardest hit


:realmad:South trend please:angry:


----------



## terrapro

KL3540;1961921 said:


> I love it!!! I wish I could post a happy dance !!!


Have you ever dealt with 12" of wet cement? 
Personally I have plowed and shoveled way more then I would have liked already this season.

Maybe I'm just bitter cause my 1ton is down with an electrical problem that I can't figure out.
On that note I just replaced the battery cause it wouldn't hold a charge and the plow was acting quirky so I parked it. After I replaced it now the plow won't do anything...the controller won't even turn on. Next I'm going to replace the solenoid and cross my fingers..


----------



## Freshwater

TheXpress2002;1961908 said:


> i-69 to I 96 looks to be the hardest hit


Stupid question, I 96 is 96/696 or 96/14?

Thanks for all you do.


----------



## KL3540

terrapro;1961942 said:


> Have you ever dealt with 12" of wet cement?
> Personally I have plowed and shoveled way more then I would have liked already this season.
> 
> Maybe I'm just bitter cause my 1ton is down with an electrical problem that I can't figure out.
> On that note I just replaced the battery cause it wouldn't hold a charge and the plow was acting quirky so I parked it. After I replaced it now the plow won't do anything...the controller won't even turn on. Next I'm going to replace the solenoid and cross my fingers..


Well, never cement :-/. If that comes falling from the sky hopefully our roads here in Michigan will be pothole free!!! A great blessing !! Jk

Yeah, heavy wet stuff is a chore. Again, I don't plow what half of these guys plow and time will be on my side. Bad assumption on my part but I'd imagine 6"-10" will be fluffier than heavy.

Again, I have a sickness and love the snow. If you gave me a heated spoon, Id probably shovel with it... Jk, I love my equipment.

Anyone know of local companies that has end of season blowout sales ? Slalters, plows, parts, or anything of snowremoval equipment? Even shovels? if so, when / where? I'd imagine spring stuff has to be coming out soon so they'll need room.


----------



## KL3540

Lightningllc;1961932 said:


> :realmad:South trend please:angry:


I'll share as long as we both get hit!!!


----------



## Turf Z

terrapro;1961942 said:


> Have you ever dealt with 12" of wet cement?
> Personally I have plowed and shoveled way more then I would have liked already this season.
> 
> Maybe I'm just bitter cause my 1ton is down with an electrical problem that I can't figure out.
> On that note I just replaced the battery cause it wouldn't hold a charge and the plow was acting quirky so I parked it. After I replaced it now the plow won't do anything...the controller won't even turn on. Next I'm going to replace the solenoid and cross my fingers..


We had the same problem check the fuse to controller? One of our power wires to the pump rubbed and shorted out

also if anyone wants snow please come to the west side of state we have plenty.


----------



## DStrabb

also if anyone wants snow please come to the west side of state we have plenty.[/QUOTE]

Yeah the Lakeshore has pretty much sucked!


----------



## hosejockey4506

Terrapro I would put twenty dollars on. Dirty ground or loose battery wire to the solenoid


----------



## Mark Oomkes

I beg to differ regarding the allegation that Lake Michigan is frozen over.


----------



## Superior L & L

Mark Oomkes;1962221 said:


> I beg to differ regarding the allegation that Lake Michigan is frozen over.


I was just thinking that. Grand Rapids to south bend has had some solid bands ALL day.


----------



## KL3540

DStrabb;1962124 said:


> also if anyone wants snow please come to the west side of state we have plenty.


Yeah the Lakeshore has pretty much sucked![/QUOTE]
Being you guys get a lot more snow, is there more spots to put it? I assume not....: do you have a lot of snow trucked out in dump trucks ?


----------



## Lightningllc

Mark Oomkes;1962221 said:


> I beg to differ regarding the allegation that Lake Michigan is frozen over.


Coming from someone that just loves winter. Can't wait for it. "Glad I got to plow 4" of lake effect" I'm so happy.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Glad I got plow 4-5" of lake effect.


----------



## Longae29

Sorry to interject on you fellas across the pond but the green bay NOAA office put this out in re: to lake Michigan ice figured id share.

http://www.crh.noaa.gov/news/display_cmsstory.php?wfo=grb&storyid=106853&source=0


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Mark Oomkes;1962286 said:


> Glad I got plow 4-5" of lake effect.


Oops, I forgot to mention how happy I am.


----------



## Lightningllc

Mark Oomkes;1962323 said:


> Oops, I forgot to mention how happy I am.


Amazing what a truck and plow will do to someone.


----------



## goinggreen

TheXpress2002;1961908 said:


> i-69 to I 96 looks to be the hardest hit


Great!!! Right where all of our accounts are. $$$$


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes;1962286 said:


> Glad I got plow 4-5" of lake effect.





Mark Oomkes;1962323 said:


> Oops, I forgot to mention how happy I am.


What in the world are you on????......Can I please have some????....


----------



## Defcon 5

Lightningllc;1962383 said:


> Amazing what a truck and plow will do to someone.


It must be the "Cummings" Exhaust fumes making him happy.......:whistling:


----------



## Defcon 5

NOAA is calling for 3" to 5" Saturday Night........


----------



## redskinsfan34

Defcon 5;1962641 said:


> NOAA is calling for 3" to 5" Saturday Night........


Well at least it's decent timing. Other than churches the only hassle will be drunks at 2 A.M.!


----------



## bln

redskinsfan34;1962663 said:


> Well at least it's decent timing. Other than churches the only hassle will be drunks at 2 A.M.!


Defcon won't be out of bed that early.


----------



## terrapro

Looks like its back into negative temps after the snow comes through.


----------



## TheXpress2002

Total weekend accumulation will be 6-12

There is a leading system Friday night with 1-2

System will continue through the day Sunday


----------



## RMGLawn

TheXpress2002;1962722 said:


> Total weekend accumulation will be 6-12
> 
> There is a leading system Friday night with 1-2
> 
> System will continue through the day Sunday


Is the weekend still supposed to be wet and heavy? Or has it cooled off some?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

bln;1962679 said:


> Defcon won't be out of bed that early.


:laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## newhere

Copy and paste....




Don't have to tell you, it will be COLD the next 2 days! 

Still keeping an eye for Saturday/Sunday - Gut feeling says 2" to 4" type of snow ( if that ) - I will keep watching it, and let you know as it gets closer, don't see a HUGE storm though as the CMC showed today and what the GFS showed last night....


----------



## gunsworth

newhere;1962760 said:


> Copy and paste....
> 
> Don't have to tell you, it will be COLD the next 2 days!
> 
> Still keeping an eye for Saturday/Sunday - Gut feeling says 2" to 4" type of snow ( if that ) - I will keep watching it, and let you know as it gets closer, don't see a HUGE storm though as the CMC showed today and what the GFS showed last night....


that guy knows his shizz semi snowcast ftw


----------



## Defcon 5

bln;1962679 said:


> Defcon won't be out of bed that early.


Bed??????.......I rarely make it there......


----------



## newhere

I have been living off semi snow lately. Guy is dead nuts accurate. Even called a few mid mid unseen squalls


----------



## R&R Yard Design

The storm on sat has been moving south. We might see an inch or so


----------



## First Responder

TheXpress2002;1962722 said:


> Total weekend accumulation will be 6-12
> 
> There is a leading system Friday night with 1-2
> 
> System will continue through the day Sunday


Thank you so much for your time, knowledge, and sharing the weather information. Everything you do is greatly appreciated and never goes unnoticed.


----------



## 06clarkd

TheXpress2002;1962722 said:


> Total weekend accumulation will be 6-12
> 
> There is a leading system Friday night with 1-2
> 
> System will continue through the day Sunday


 I hate long duration storms seems like I live in the truck for days! Thanks a lot Ryan for all you do


----------



## Defcon 5

NOAA is lowering the totals for Friday and Saturday....Lookslike a Moving target......


----------



## KL3540

R&R Yard Design;1963029 said:


> The storm on sat has been moving south. We might see an inch or so


This does not make me happy


----------



## First Responder

KL3540;1963104 said:


> This does not make me happy


I still will be happy with 2"....still making some extra $. To be honest wasn't looking forward to 6-12" of wet cement.


----------



## redskinsfan34

Defcon 5;1963093 said:


> NOAA is lowering the totals for Friday and Saturday....Lookslike a Moving target......


I just noticed that too. Sometimes I don't think it's worth really paying attention until the day or half a day before due to northern and southern tracking and all the different models that people use. Sometimes it's very helpful. Other times it really cranks up the stress level.


----------



## First Responder

I would so rather be prepared for the absolute worst, cause when it changes its always better! Plus lights a fire under my butt to double & triple check all equipment, as I tend to get lazy if there is too many days between events.


----------



## Freshwater

These storms from the south have consistently been north of the models.


----------



## bln

Freshwater;1963145 said:


> These storms from the south have consistently been north of the models.


You shut your mouth


----------



## ProperLandscape

Freshwater;1963145 said:


> These storms from the south have consistently been north of the models.


Very true, tomorrow moring NOA will probably be at 3"-6", then 4"-8" by Friday night and we will end up with 9"


----------



## KL3540

ProperLandscape;1963160 said:


> Very true, tomorrow moring NOA will probably be at 3"-6", then 4"-8" by Friday night and we will end up with 9"


This would turn me on!!!


----------



## bdryer

What are your thoughts Ryan? Local forecasters (guessers) are changing their tune... now saying we will be lucky to get an inch or two out of the system on Saturday. Do you agree? 

And I agree.... better to be prepared for the worst, than to not be ready at all. Bring it on!!


----------



## caitlyncllc

KL3540;1963178 said:


> This would turn me on!!!


I like plowing also, but not with a chubby....


----------



## Mark Oomkes

KL3540;1963178 said:


> This would turn me on!!!


Tmi man.....


----------



## KL3540

Man, your guys minds must be in the gutter!!! I meant turn in my game face for snow plowing!!!! Gosh!!! Jk this is a snow plow site after all 
❄❄❄


----------



## Lightningllc

KL3540;1963178 said:


> This would turn me on!!!


I bet if you stuck your chubby outside tonight it would suck back inside, HOLY COLD

Anyone that gets a chubby over snow should move to canada.:realmad:


----------



## RMGLawn

Lightningllc;1963401 said:


> I bet if you stuck your chubby outside tonight it would suck back inside, HOLY COLD
> 
> Anyone that gets a chubby over snow should move to canada.:realmad:


or the west side!


----------



## gunsworth

Like a scared turtle


----------



## terrapro

gunsworth;1963453 said:


> Like a scared turtle


Yeah the threat of 12" of wet cement or temps of -25° does that to a guy


----------



## Superior L & L

Most of the weather channels have removed snow for Saturday for us and have the system in southern Ohio.


----------



## KL3540

Superior L & L;1963612 said:


> Most of the weather channels have removed snow for Saturday for us and have the system in southern Ohio.


Awful, just awful


----------



## viper881

Im so excited for no snow the rest of the day! Plowing in these temps, we're breaking down all the time it seems like.


----------



## Lightningllc

Superior L & L;1963612 said:


> Most of the weather channels have removed snow for Saturday for us and have the system in southern Ohio.


We need a like button. BIG TIME


----------



## Mark Oomkes

It's a bit brisk this morning.


----------



## ProperLandscape

Mark Oomkes;1963790 said:


> It's a bit brisk this morning.


Kind of balmy in Macomb ......-11degrees


----------



## redskinsfan34

Lightningllc;1963789 said:


> We need a like button. BIG TIME


If you find it please let me know. I'd like to drop an elbow on it from the top rope if that forecast holds up.


----------



## On a Call

ProperLandscape;1963803 said:


> Kind of balmy in Macomb ......-11degrees


-12 here when I woke.

Yeah I was planning of opening the pool this weekend.

My sister in Gaylord sent a message -26 up there. She is getting ready to plant her garden. I warned her of heat stroke.


----------



## Turf Z

i never want to deal with heavy lake effect snow for 48-60hrs straight again ever.

that was god awful


----------



## viper881

Turf Z;1964019 said:


> i never want to deal with heavy lake effect snow for 48-60hrs straight again ever.
> 
> that was god awful


I agree! Break downs were terrible! 2 loaders a tractor broke down. One a transmission 2 not sure yet. One truck tboned! The days just kept getting worse and worse. Luckily had some back ups and a good relationship with a dealer to give me spares!


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Turf Z;1964019 said:


> i never want to deal with heavy lake effect snow for 48-60hrs straight again ever.
> 
> that was god awful





viper881;1964048 said:


> I agree! Break downs were terrible! 2 loaders a tractor broke down. One a transmission 2 not sure yet. One truck tboned! The days just kept getting worse and worse. Luckily had some back ups and a good relationship with a dealer to give me spares!


Did you plow with the storm? 

How about those "zero tolerance" accounts?

Did you plow 96 hours without sleeping, because you know, the roads are in great condition and people have to go out.

Glad you guys made it through.


----------



## Turf Z

viper881;1964048 said:


> I agree! Break downs were terrible! 2 loaders a tractor broke down. One a transmission 2 not sure yet. One truck tboned! The days just kept getting worse and worse. Luckily had some back ups and a good relationship with a dealer to give me spares!


Luckily all we had was an intermittent connection thru one of the plow power connectors. Quick run to the dealer for a replacement under warranty and were all set.

Now to push back all the snow piles this weekend... wesport

I think the most frustrating part of the past few days was keeping ice off the windshield & wipers......


----------



## Lightningllc

Ok guys, Question.

I filed small claims court papers on a few people that owed money. Well to say the least half have paid their bills now after being served. 

I have this one homeowner that argued with me about payment and said they owe $70 less that what was being billed. Well 2 lawn cuttings she said she did not like how they were done. 

I told her on the phone I would deduct $35 for a lawn cutting since we were never informed she wanted bi-weekly cutting and my guys cut her after the first week, How was I to know she wanted bi-weekly.


Well she said she wasn't gonna pay because she owed $70 less, Well today I get a check for $70 less.


Here's the question, Do I cash it and go after the $70 in court or do I just take the $70 less and dismiss the case or Not cash it and fight for the full amount plus court fee's??


----------



## viper881

Lightningllc;1964113 said:


> Ok guys, Question.
> 
> I filed small claims court papers on a few people that owed money. Well to say the least half have paid their bills now after being served.
> 
> I have this one homeowner that argued with me about payment and said they owe $70 less that what was being billed. Well 2 lawn cuttings she said she did not like how they were done.
> 
> I told her on the phone I would deduct $35 for a lawn cutting since we were never informed she wanted bi-weekly cutting and my guys cut her after the first week, How was I to know she wanted bi-weekly.
> 
> Well she said she wasn't gonna pay because she owed $70 less, Well today I get a check for $70 less.
> 
> Here's the question, Do I cash it and go after the $70 in court or do I just take the $70 less and dismiss the case or Not cash it and fight for the full amount plus court fee's??


Over $70 dollars.....time is worth something. Cash it and I'd forget about it and have a beer.


----------



## bln

Write not in full on the memo line and the back of the check. Then you can handle out how you feel you need to.


----------



## Lightningllc

Remember I have $75 in court fee's and server.


----------



## redskinsfan34

I wouldn't waste my time over $70 and I'm just a one man show. My dad always says in situations like that, "What's your time worth?" My opinion.


----------



## cuttingedge13

viper881;1964114 said:


> Over $70 dollars.....time is worth something. Cash it and I'd forget about it and have a beer.


Yup. Write it off as bad debt and tell her to loose your phone number.


----------



## terrapro

Omg...all I got to say is always check the fuse...or just start there. 1ton plow back up and going all that hair pulling for a 10amp fuse that LOOKED ok.


----------



## gunsworth

viper881;1964114 said:


> Over $70 dollars.....time is worth something. Cash it and I'd forget about it and have a beer.


Not even 70, he said he was going to deduct 35. So really 35. Get over it and move on, i dont think posting this was even worth 35 dollars.


----------



## viper881

From above:

Here's the question, Do I cash it and go after the $70 in court or do I just take the $70 less and dismiss the case or Not cash it and fight for the full amount plus court fee's??..............



gunsworth;1964153 said:


> Not even 70, he said he was going to deduct 35. So really 35. Get over it and move on, i dont think posting this was even worth 35 dollars.


----------



## redskinsfan34

terrapro;1964145 said:


> Omg...all I got to say is always check the fuse...or just start there. 1ton plow back up and going all that hair pulling for a 10amp fuse that LOOKED ok.


Good to hear you got that figured out Cole. During the big storm 3 weeks ago all of my auxiliary switches (strobe and rear lights) quit at once. I checked all fuses (the newer real small ones) and they all looked fine. One was blown but you couldn't tell by looking at it.


----------



## Freshwater

Let it go and move on. You've lost more than that between the seats of your car over the years. 

And I'm a guy that fights just about everything.


----------



## Lightningllc

Freshwater;1964171 said:


> Let it go and move on. You've lost more than that between the seats of your car over the years.
> 
> And I'm a guy that fights just about everything.


Tim, Seriously


----------



## Defcon 5

So......Is it gonna snow tonight???.....Or am I in the clear to drink myself silly tonight.......


----------



## gunsworth

viper881;1964156 said:


> From above:
> 
> Here's the question, Do I cash it and go after the $70 in court or do I just take the $70 less and dismiss the case or Not cash it and fight for the full amount plus court fee's??..............


Omg wasnt trying to argue with you. Reread his post he said he'd knock off 35 over the phone. Either way 35 or 70 not worth anymore headache.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Defcon 5;1964221 said:


> So......Is it gonna snow tonight???.....Or am I in the clear to drink myself silly tonight.......


Like that's ever stopped you..................


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes;1964228 said:


> Like that's ever stopped you..................


Your right........That was a pretty stupid question on my part.......


----------



## newhere

Light snow should move in later tonight and continue off and on through tomorrow evening. Key word here is LIGHT! Below is what I am thinking for TOTAL accumulation from late tonight through tomorrow afternoon/evening. Have a good day!

Blue - 1" to 2"
Red - 2" to 3" - Cant rule out areas of around 4" near Ohio border...

Ill try to update later this evening... But, may not since this is NOT going to be a big snow at all. If I don't, I am sure SEMI Weather will!


----------



## Defcon 5

newhere;1964242 said:


> Light snow should move in later tonight and continue off and on through tomorrow evening. Key word here is LIGHT! Below is what I am thinking for TOTAL accumulation from late tonight through tomorrow afternoon/evening. Have a good day!
> 
> Blue - 1" to 2"
> Red - 2" to 3" - Cant rule out areas of around 4" near Ohio border...
> 
> Ill try to update later this evening... But, may not since this is NOT going to be a big snow at all. If I don't, I am sure SEMI Weather will!


Red and Blue????.....Republican and Democrats????


----------



## absolutely

Defcon 5;1964221 said:


> So......Is it gonna snow tonight???.....Or am I in the clear to drink myself silly tonight.......


I like how how you think!!!!


----------



## Freshwater

Lightning, Tim??? I'm Aaron. LOL.


----------



## Lightningllc

Freshwater;1964257 said:


> Lightning, Tim??? I'm Aaron. LOL.


See I know nothing anymore.


----------



## Freshwater

I lost touch years ago. I think it's time to drink all Defcon's beer!!!!


----------



## boss75

Lightningllc;1964134 said:


> Remember I have $75 in court fee's and server.


PM me with your phone number and I will explain the small claims process to you, even if you win your case collecting is another issue to deal with.


----------



## Luther

Finally got me a cool sig. 

Thank you Mr. Madsen!





Defcon 5;1964230 said:


> Your right........That was a pretty stupid question on my part.......


----------



## redskinsfan34

What the hell does red and blue mean?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

TCLA;1964352 said:


> Finally got me a cool sig.
> 
> Thank you Mr. Madsen!


Good to see you again, JA Jr.


----------



## lawns4life

redskinsfan34;1964363 said:


> What the hell does red and blue mean?


Google semi snowcast and click their Facebook page, there's a map on there with red and blue on it..


----------



## boss75

TCLA;1964352 said:


> Finally got me a cool sig.
> 
> Thank you Mr. Madsen!


PM me with a contact number when you get a chance, thanks Jerry.


----------



## redskinsfan34

lawns4life;1964373 said:


> Google semi snowcast and click their Facebook page, there's a map on there with red and blue on it..


I checked it out. Thanks!


----------



## Lightningllc

I hate weather like tonight. Do I nuke it. Or do I wait Til tomorrow night. Or do I nuke it tonight and plow and salt tomorrow night. 

#decisions


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Lightningllc;1964402 said:


> I hate weather like tonight. Do I nuke it. Or do I wait Til tomorrow night. Or do I nuke it tonight and plow and salt tomorrow night.
> 
> #decisions


It pretty much evaporated over here Justin.

So far so good.


----------



## Superior L & L

Lightningllc;1964402 said:


> I hate weather like tonight. Do I nuke it. Or do I wait Til tomorrow night. Or do I nuke it tonight and plow and salt tomorrow night.
> 
> #decisions


Come on man !!! You know what the answer is. Your customers should have wet pavements when they come in tomorrow morning. Salt tonight then handle tomorrow and tomorrow night as it comes


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Superior L & L;1964419 said:


> Come on man !!! You know what the answer is. Your customers should have wet pavements when they come in tomorrow morning. Salt tonight then handle tomorrow and tomorrow night as it comes


Except when what you see on radar is virga.


----------



## redskinsfan34

Very light snow in Dexter. Really light.


----------



## Boomer123

If we do have to plow late tomorrow afternoon at least it will be a little 2 incher.


----------



## Lightningllc

Ummmm. Their is no snow outside.


----------



## kg26

yes, yes there is. Noaa is calling for 1-3" tomorrow


----------



## snowfighter83

light snow in redford.


----------



## Lightningllc

We must of been in the dry air. I show snow over me right now and their is not a flake flying.


----------



## johnnyjeep

New map


----------



## kg26

johnnyjeep;1964550 said:


> New map


I don't even want to know what you pay in insurance a year!


----------



## Lightningllc

kg26;1964551 said:


> I don't even want to know what you pay in insurance a year!


He pulled that pic quick. Amazing fleet id say.


----------



## KL3540

kg26;1964551 said:


> I don't even want to know what you pay in insurance a year!


Wow, what an amazing setup..... Must be nice to have money to put a plow on a raptor ....

His jeep photos make me miss my old wrangler ...


----------



## johnnyjeep

Lightningllc;1964555 said:


> He pulled that pic quick. Amazing fleet id say.


Thanks...it was a photobucket issue. I was clicked on the map pic but it shared the fleet pic next to it..weird.


----------



## Lightningllc

johnnyjeep;1964557 said:


> Thanks...it was a photobucket issue. I was clicked on the map pic but it shared the fleet pic next to it..weird.


Sure ya did. SHOWOFF. lol. Really nice fleet looks like years of hard work has paid off and you must have one hell of a mechanic.


----------



## johnnyjeep

Lightningllc;1964558 said:


> Sure ya did. SHOWOFF. lol. Really nice fleet looks like years of hard work has paid off and you must have one hell of a mechanic.


Lol. The owner started it in1968 with one truck & a plow. He's definitely put a lot of work into it along with a lot of great employees....and yes a great mechanic!


----------



## Defcon 5

TCLA;1964352 said:


> Finally got me a cool sig.
> 
> Thank you Mr. Madsen!


Be VERY Careful Mr. Anderson.....I have Many secrets and a Big Mouth....:laughing:.....:salute:

*Im thinking atleast a Case of Bud a week to keep the cat in the bag....*


----------



## johnnyjeep

procut;1952813 said:


> I hate to open this can of worms but looking for some opinions. I'm really questioning if these "direct ship" salt loads are really 50 tons. Say the train hauls 40 yards of material, I'd say closer to 35 but we'll figure high for arguments sake. Now the question is how much does a yard of salt weigh. I've never really found a straight answer on this either, but I'm going to say 2300# per yard. 2300 X 40= 92,000# or 46 tons. Keep in mind I'm confident most trains are really only loaded with 35-38 yards and this figure is assuming 40.
> 
> Now the more convincing argument I have is this. About 5 or 6 years ago I bought a load of salt from another plow contractor. We hired a excavating company to haul, just a lead, no pup. The other guy loaded it at his yard. At the time I was leasing a building adjacent to a grain elevator with a truck scale. I asked them ahead of time if they could weigh the truck so we would know how much is there and thus how much I owed the guy. They said sure no problem. I stood right there and watched him roll the tarp and raise the box up and the truck was pretty much full, you weren't going to get much more on it without heaping it. When she came over with the ticked from the scale, the net weight was like 22.6 tons as I recall. So, there was 22.6 tons in a lead that was pretty much full to the top. To get to 50 tons on a train that would mean there would have to be 27.4 tons in the pup. Which we all know the lead hauls more than the pup, so the numbers don't add up.
> 
> Conclusion is I've been scratching my head on this for years. I was actually billed for slightly over 50 tons for my last load. At today's prices even "error" of 3 or 4 tons can be a considerable chunk of $$$.


Don't forget you're paying by the ton, not by the yard. So salt bought in the winter is typically more wet, thus driving the tonage up. It's always best to purchase it in the dry season otherwise you could be paying anywhere from 5-25 percent or more from water weight.


----------



## redskinsfan34

NOAA just lowered totals to around an inch .


----------



## eatonpaving

redskinsfan34;1964576 said:


> NOAA just lowered totals to around an inch .


on radar it looks like its going to miss...


----------



## On a Call

I am starting to wonder if our Toledo location will even catch a build up ? But we did salt last night


----------



## Defcon 5

Did I sleep through the "Storm" ??????...


----------



## hosejockey4506

This wet sloppy snow is hard to push


----------



## MPM

Someone come get this snowex 6000 spreader, trying to get my shop cleaned up, first 300 bucks takes it home. Were here till noon today. Not tested and not gonna. As is with controller/wiring


----------



## RMGLawn

MPM;1964609 said:


> Someone come get this snowex 6000 spreader, trying to get my shop cleaned up, first 300 bucks takes it home. Were here till noon today. Not tested and not gonna. As is with controller/wiring


What's your phone number. Does it have a spinner too?


----------



## gunsworth

hosejockey4506;1964607 said:


> This wet sloppy snow is hard to push


I know man, and worst part is it is going to last until tomorrow! Ahhhhhhhhj


----------



## jtc1227

MPM;1964609 said:


> Someone come get this snowex 6000 spreader, trying to get my shop cleaned up, first 300 bucks takes it home. Were here till noon today. Not tested and not gonna. As is with controller/wiring


I'm interested. Can I have your number?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Lightningllc;1964549 said:


> We must of been in the dry air. I show snow over me right now and their is not a flake flying.


Would I lie?


----------



## MPM

jtc1227;1964618 said:


> I'm interested. Can I have your number?


Two people are ahead of you. If something happens ill let you know.


----------



## jtc1227

Cool thanks.


----------



## MPM

spreader is gone


----------



## Freshwater

Light snow in Redford.


----------



## EternityEnds

Down in Taylor. Some treated lots starting to cover in spots. Depends on the condition of the pavement. Coming down pretty good.


----------



## Freshwater

EternityEnds;1964738 said:


> Down in Taylor. Some treated lots starting to cover in spots. Depends on the condition of the pavement. Coming down pretty good.


Thanks eternity. Can you keep us updated? Looks like that's the border of all this.


----------



## EternityEnds

Freshwater;1964740 said:


> Thanks eternity. Can you keep us updated? Looks like that's the border of all this.


I'll do my best to update. I've got some picky customers down on eureka. N telegraph area. How's the Redford / Livonia area looking?


----------



## redskinsfan34

Absolutely nothing in Chelsea. Washing my truck.


----------



## Freshwater

EternityEnds;1964747 said:


> I'll do my best to update. I've got some picky customers down on eureka. N telegraph area. How's the Redford / Livonia area looking?


It's stopped now. Nothing stuck.


----------



## First Responder

Everything stopped & non-sticking here in Center Line.


----------



## Lightningllc

snowing in Livonia.


----------



## grassmaster06

Looks like it's creeping up now


----------



## Freshwater

grassmaster06;1964770 said:


> Looks like it's creeping up now


Now it's snowing again in Redford. Still not really sticking though.


----------



## hosejockey4506

Do you think we will hit our 6 inch trigger depth accounts for the 69-96 corridor


----------



## KL3540

Ok, this was a big storm that happened to go south... After a few beers and I suck up my tears I will be over it.

Any snow coming Tuesday ?


----------



## TKO1

Their attempts at sarcasm show their ignorance.


----------



## Freshwater

This storm is even farther south than the models showed. We haven't seen this too often the last few years.


----------



## Superior L & L

TKO1;1964826 said:


> Their attempts at sarcasm show their ignorance.


YES SIR!!! There true colors shine


----------



## snowfighter83

TKO1;1964826 said:


> Their attempts at sarcasm show their ignorance.





Superior L & L;1964830 said:


> YES SIR!!! There true colors shine


LIKE!Thumbs Up

HATERS!


----------



## GimmeSnow!!

How does downtown look? I can't get the traffic cams to work on my phone.


----------



## Freshwater

GimmeSnow!!;1964860 said:


> How does downtown look? I can't get the traffic cams to work on my phone.


How do you access the traffic cams? Is there a website? Sounds like a great tool to use.


----------



## KL3540

I hope "their" doesn't include me.... I'm serious As I love to work in the snow.

I now will be drinking tonight as I won't be plowing snow.


----------



## bdryer

Sun is out... Pull out the lawn chairs and grab a beer out of the cooler!


----------



## Lightningllc

So nice having a Saturday to hang with family. Seriously can't remember last time we had a Saturday off


----------



## TheXpress2002

https://localwiki.org/ann-arbor/Webcams

access to all MDot cameras are located at one on the links on that page


----------



## Freshwater

TheXpress2002;1964909 said:


> https://localwiki.org/ann-arbor/Webcams
> 
> access to all MDot cameras are located at one on the links on that page


Got it. Thank you.


----------



## Bigrd1

I second the lawn chair and a beer. Turned out to be a beautiful afternoon.


----------



## Freshwater

Lightningllc;1964899 said:


> So nice having a Saturday to hang with family. Seriously can't remember last time we had a Saturday off


Like button.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Kinda glad we didnt get a bunch of snow. Spent most of the day on the local lake watching the snowmobile ice drags. Some of them guys take off like a rocket.


----------



## firelwn82

Well... That hasn't happened in quite awhile. What coulda,shoulda woulda been a good storm just didn't happen. Flat out it was just to damn cold for the entire week leading up to the drama. Ha ha. Mother nature wins again. I have plans for next weekend so....... Prepare yourselves folks.


----------



## On a Call

Ended up with 14 hours of work, just walked in

3 inches is all


----------



## terrapro

Light snow coming through right now. Looks like not enough to make it through the residule though.


----------



## RMGLawn

If anyone is looking for a nice tailgate Salter I have one for sale.

http://detroit.craigslist.org/wyn/for/4902440161.html


----------



## redskinsfan34

I'm not liking the radar.


----------



## MikeLawnSnowLLC

Yea no kidding where is this coming from?


----------



## Green Glacier

redskinsfan34;1965241 said:


> I'm not liking the radar.


Now there saying up to an inch temps 30 degree's


----------



## Turf Z

I'm almost 100% certain Lake Michigan being frozen or having 80%+ ice cover has nothing to do with lessening lake effect.

Everyday I wake up and it's ****ing snowing.


----------



## TheXpress2002

MikeLawnSnowLLC;1965250 said:


> Yea no kidding where is this coming from?


Front swinging through.


----------



## Bedell Mgmt.

http://mashable.com/2015/02/19/toilet-snow-plow/

now i've seen it all....

does it come with a heated seat???


----------



## redskinsfan34

Looks like it's pretty much done in Dexter pavement just wet. Sun trying to come out


----------



## MikeLawnSnowLLC

same here pretty mild out right now enjoy it while ya can


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Turf Z;1965279 said:


> I'm almost 100% certain Lake Michigan being frozen or having 80%+ ice cover has nothing to do with lessening lake effect.
> 
> Everyday I wake up and it's ****ing snowing.


Lol..........


----------



## Green Glacier

TheXpress2002;1965300 said:


> Front swinging through.


I don't think you can call that a swing through more like a slow glide through


----------



## Defcon 5

Turf Z;1965279 said:


> I'm almost 100% certain Lake Michigan being frozen or having 80%+ ice cover has nothing to do with lessening lake effect.
> 
> Everyday I wake up and it's ****ing snowing.


Since Oomkes is in a "Happy" place now....I think we have found his replacement.....:laughing:.......


----------



## gunsworth

RMGLawn;1965233 said:


> If anyone is looking for a nice tailgate Salter I have one for sale.
> 
> http://detroit.craigslist.org/wyn/for/4902440161.html


wow got that snowex up and running quick. I was second in line


----------



## Lightningllc

Damnit. I didn't hurry fast enough. The sun melted it and dried the asphalt.


----------



## RMGLawn

gunsworth;1965461 said:


> wow got that snowex up and running quick. I was second in line


I have another one also. The one for sale is worth too much to sit around and not use a truck.


----------



## Defcon 5

Lightningllc;1965497 said:


> Damnit. I didn't hurry fast enough. The sun melted it and dried the asphalt.


I Preplowed and Presalted......So, im good......:salute:


----------



## Lightningllc

Defcon 5;1965544 said:


> I Preplowed and Presalted......So, im good......:salute:


Since your the king of pre-plowing do you think you could edubacate me on how to do it. 10 step manual please.


----------



## Defcon 5

Lightningllc;1965565 said:


> Since your the king of pre-plowing do you think you could edubacate me on how to do it. 10 step manual please.


I will over a few Beers as soon as we get "Happy" Oomkes in town....


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Defcon 5;1965544 said:


> I Preplowed and Presalted......So, im good......:salute:


I would rather be doing a little pre drinking. Like St Practice day the day before St Patty's day.


----------



## gunsworth

Defcon 5;1965544 said:


> I Preplowed and Presalted......So, im good......:salute:


I saw quite a few lots today that dont look like they will need salt for the next 4inches of snow


----------



## On a Call

Heck I should have hired you drunks to come down to Toledo and plow for us.

Beer on tap, cream ale genesee


----------



## Defcon 5

gunsworth;1965700 said:


> I saw quite a few lots today that dont look like they will need salt for the next 4inches of snow


I call that insurance........:salute:



On a Call;1965763 said:


> Heck I should have hired you drunks to come down to Toledo and plow for us.
> 
> Beer on tap, cream ale genesee


Genesee Cream Ale.......Yuck............:laughing:


----------



## On a Call

Awe you know you like em


----------



## gunsworth

Defcon 5;1965777 said:


> I call that insurance........:salute:
> 
> Genesee Cream Ale.......Yuck............:laughing:


I hear you, almost salted before the "storm" friday. But some of the lots i saw today had more than ive ever seen sitting in lots that appeared to be salt flats to begin with.


----------



## Lightningllc

Is anyone else getting calls saying they can't pay the January bill?? I've had 3 customers call. 

What I don't get is that we billed one event for December and normally it is a few events. 

So for them to not have money just doesn't seem right.


----------



## On a Call

Have em prepay

Take land in exchange

Slave labor might be possible too.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

gunsworth;1965885 said:


> I hear you, almost salted before the "storm" friday. But some of the lots i saw today had more than ive ever seen sitting in lots that appeared to be salt flats to begin with.


I seem to remember hearing that customers deserved a wet parking lot in the AM.

Does that mean one would have to apply water so they could apply salt?

Or does it make more sense to wait for the snow to fall, especially when one from the other side of the state reports that it was mostly virga?

So many questions............


----------



## Defcon 5

Lightningllc;1966197 said:


> Is anyone else getting calls saying they can't pay the January bill?? I've had 3 customers call.
> 
> What I don't get is that we billed one event for December and normally it is a few events.
> 
> So for them to not have money just doesn't seem right.


Cant pay the Bill???....Been a lot easier on their pocketbooks this year compaired to last year....Are these Resi. Customers?

Kids don't have school again today....WTF!!!!
When I was a kid...I walked to school 5 miles uphill both ways in -25 degree weather...:whistling:


----------



## redskinsfan34

Ryan are you thinking a salting tomorrow night?


----------



## Lightningllc

2 condo sites and one large commercial site. Seems like the customers with large salt bills are complaining.


----------



## TheXpress2002

redskinsfan34;1966216 said:


> Ryan are you thinking a salting tomorrow night?


Yes.

Besides that quiet until the weekend.

There will be a system over the weekend. Right now it's borderline snow/mix.

I do like the longer range as the cold relaxes and should provide a very active period for us


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Lightningllc;1966219 said:


> 2 condo sites and one large commercial site. Seems like the customers with large salt bills are complaining.


Did you mention that it didn't seem to bother them that you were performing your end of the contract when it was snowing?

I've never had a customer tell me that. They've asked for a bit more time, but never said they can't pay.


----------



## Lightningllc

Mark Oomkes;1966228 said:


> Did you mention that it didn't seem to bother them that you were performing your end of the contract when it was snowing?
> 
> I've never had a customer tell me that. They've asked for a bit more time, but never said they can't pay.


Condo site said my bill is $14500 more than what they have in bank right now. Wait till Februarys bill comes. They will not be able to pay they told me.

So I told them I have to quit servicing them, Then they said we will try to dig into our $100,000 reserves. Pay the bill I told them, Funny how they were the ones that had to see my salt stockpile in October for a guarantee I would have salt this winter.


----------



## redskinsfan34

TheXpress2002;1966222 said:


> Yes.
> 
> Besides that quiet until the weekend.
> 
> There will be a system over the weekend. Right now it's borderline snow/mix.
> 
> I do like the longer range as the cold relaxes and should provide a very active period for us


Thank you. Appreciate it.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Lightningllc;1966233 said:


> Condo site said my bill is $14500 more than what they have in bank right now. Wait till Februarys bill comes. They will not be able to pay they told me.
> 
> So I told them I have to quit servicing them, Then they said we will try to dig into our $100,000 reserves. Pay the bill I told them, Funny how they were the ones that had to see my salt stockpile in October for a guarantee I would have salt this winter.


Guess that means you need to see their financials come next winter to make sure they can pay. Thumbs Up

So they do actually have the money, they just don't want to dig into it.


----------



## Lightningllc

Mark Oomkes;1966242 said:


> Guess that means you need to see their financials come next winter to make sure they can pay. Thumbs Up
> 
> So they do actually have the money, they just don't want to dig into it.


They do not want to touch their savings acct. I'm just wondering what they did before or if they ever recovered after last winter.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Lightningllc;1966244 said:


> They do not want to touch their savings acct. I'm just wondering what they did before or if they ever recovered after last winter.


Tell them you don't want to touch your retainer for your attorney.

I was thinking the same thing, still trying to make it up.


----------



## KL3540

I hate dipping into my savings too!!! What a joke... I feel sorry for your frustration ... 

I submitted my bill yesterday and one guy is always vocal. He's always saying it's great and needs to get done but then the bill comes. He's always got a comment. "Nine times?, we haven't had that much snow".... Mind you I give a great deal. Oh well, I got paid so I'm happy


----------



## MikeLawnSnowLLC

Lightningllc;1966219 said:


> 2 condo sites and one large commercial site. Seems like the customers with large salt bills are complaining.


I'm in the same boat Justin, just a smaller scale. Now to put the icing on the cake they can't pay January and Feb. bills go out next week.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

KL3540;1966268 said:


> I hate dipping into my savings too!!! What a joke... I feel sorry for your frustration ...


Agreed, but I hate even more not paying people that I owe money to.


----------



## KL3540

Mark Oomkes;1966331 said:


> Agreed, but I hate even more not paying people that I owe money to.


Absolutely... I'm the same way... I hate owing anyone...


----------



## bln

Mark Oomkes;1966331 said:


> Agreed, but I hate even more not paying people that I owe money to.


The worst feeling in the world.


----------



## newhere

I've had a few " 7 times?!! Maybe once or twice" calls allready. People.


----------



## Lightningllc

We love your service but we can't pay. 


Ummmmm. Ok. You not gonna like our service anymore.


----------



## terrapro

Mark Oomkes;1966202 said:


> I seem to remember hearing that customers deserved a wet parking lot in the AM.
> 
> Does that mean one would have to apply water so they could apply salt?
> 
> Or does it make more sense to wait for the snow to fall, especially when one from the other side of the state reports that it was mostly virga?
> 
> So many questions............


Spray LCC then you can make them wet and salt at the same time


----------



## terrapro

Mark Oomkes;1966331 said:


> Agreed, but I hate even more not paying people that I owe money to.





KL3540;1966340 said:


> Absolutely... I'm the same way... I hate owing anyone...





bln;1966374 said:


> The worst feeling in the world.


Same here, hate owing people...I would much rather they owed me lol


----------



## Freshwater

Lightningllc;1966233 said:


> Condo site said my bill is $14500 more than what they have in bank right now. Wait till Februarys bill comes. They will not be able to pay they told me.
> 
> So I told them I have to quit servicing them, Then they said we will try to dig into our $100,000 reserves. Pay the bill I told them, Funny how they were the ones that had to see my salt stockpile in October for a guarantee I would have salt this winter.


So by my math they owe you 114,500 because it sounds like they have 100k in the bank. I realize that's not accurate, but that's exactly what they said.
How can you tell someone you can't pay, then admit you have 100k????


----------



## KL3540

Any one store all there stuff in a barn/outbuilding/polebarn etc? 

I'm looking at building one at the house this year. (The front will have to be brick). So im looking for suggestions of any kind.


----------



## newhere

I'm pricing out a couple different types of structures now. I'm working on a block wall / lattice truss flat top building right now to see what the price comes in at. Concrete seems to cost as much as the building. 

The bank account wants to build a small one but I know I need to build it big enough to grow into.


----------



## Defcon 5

newhere;1966717 said:


> I'm pricing out a couple different types of structures now. I'm working on a block wall / lattice truss flat top building right now to see what the price comes in at. Concrete seems to cost as much as the building.
> 
> The bank account wants to build a small one but I know I need to build it big enough to grow into.


Concrete is Cheap in this state compaired to other states......payup


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Defcon 5;1966747 said:


> Concrete is Cheap in this state compaired to other states......payup


Too bad union waves push the cost so high.


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes;1966757 said:


> Too bad union waves push the cost so high.


Don't be a Hater.....It does not fit the "New" Happy Mark......:whistling:


----------



## gunsworth

Mark Oomkes;1966202 said:


> I seem to remember hearing that customers deserved a wet parking lot in the AM.
> 
> Does that mean one would have to apply water so they could apply salt?
> 
> Or does it make more sense to wait for the snow to fall, especially when one from the other side of the state reports that it was mostly virga?
> 
> So many questions............


Apparently reading comprehension is not one of your strong suits. Feel free to reread what i had posted and you will find your answers.


----------



## KL3540

newhere;1966717 said:


> I'm pricing out a couple different types of structures now. I'm working on a block wall / lattice truss flat top building right now to see what the price comes in at. Concrete seems to cost as much as the building.
> 
> The bank account wants to build a small one but I know I need to build it big enough to grow into.


Mine will be at the house so I can't do a flat roof. That's what I'm hearing is the cost of concrete. With zero research, I'm hoping for a 35x45 structure .... Depending on cost, I might end up with a tent from harbor freight jk


----------



## Mark Oomkes

gunsworth;1966791 said:


> Apparently reading comprehension is not one of your strong suits. Feel free to reread what i had posted and you will find your answers.


Ouch, pretty sure I wasn't referring to you.


----------



## newhere

KL3540;1966810 said:


> Mine will be at the house so I can't do a flat roof. That's what I'm hearing is the cost of concrete. With zero research, I'm hoping for a 35x45 structure .... Depending on cost, I might end up with a tent from harbor freight jk


Your not going to spend much on Crete for a barn like that. If you can do some dirt work and footings yourself you could have a pole barn built for 20k or less.


----------



## Freshwater

gunsworth;1965461 said:


> wow got that snowex up and running quick. I was second in line


If this is still for sale I'm thinking you could get this for $500. He misspelled salt spreader so he's probably not getting much traffic.


----------



## Freshwater

gunsworth;1965461 said:


> wow got that snowex up and running quick. I was second in line


If this is still for sale I'm thinking you could get this for $500. He misspelled salt spreader so he's probably not getting much traffic.


----------



## KL3540

newhere;1966845 said:


> Your not going to spend much on Crete for a barn like that. If you can do some dirt work and footings yourself you could have a pole barn built for 20k or less.


The footings I am hoping to get a deal on. I haven't broached the subject with my father inlaw, but that is what he did for years. He just retired a few years ago but his old partner still does it. I'm hoping for a family discount but yA never know. I don't like to ask for much. If he could let me use the equipment even I think I'd give it a whirl. . Their trenchers are the size of M1 Abrams so I might injure myself.

If I spent 20k in a pole, how much more for a stick ? Brick front and vinyl sides.... No vertical metal allowed.


----------



## RMGLawn

Who is heading to the MGIA Show this year?


----------



## TheXpress2002

Looks like a bowling ball event this weekend. The system will have the same track as the Feb 1 event but not as wound up at this time.

There is a another system on the 3rd and another one Friday the 6th.

Hoping to bat above the Mendoza line after this weekend.


----------



## TheXpress2002

RMGLawn;1966920 said:


> Who is heading to the MGIA Show this year?


None of us.....wink wink


----------



## redskinsfan34

TheXpress2002;1966989 said:


> Looks like a bowling ball event this weekend. The system will have the same track as the Feb 1 event but not as wound up at this time.
> 
> There is a another system on the 3rd and another one Friday the 6th.
> 
> Hoping to bat above the Mendoza line after this weekend.


Thanks Ryan. Bowling ball event?


----------



## TheXpress2002

redskinsfan34;1966995 said:


> Thanks Ryan. Bowling ball event?


Rolls in from the west. Doesn't cut up from the south or dive from the north.


----------



## redskinsfan34

TheXpress2002;1967002 said:


> Rolls in from the west. Doesn't cut up from the south or dive from the north.


Ah. You learn something new very day.


----------



## Defcon 5

TheXpress2002;1966989 said:


> Looks like a bowling ball event this weekend. The system will have the same track as the Feb 1 event but not as wound up at this time.
> 
> There is a another system on the 3rd and another one Friday the 6th.
> 
> *Hoping to bat above the Mendoza line after this weekend*.


............................


----------



## Turf Z

Mother nature is getting pretty strategic on placing these large snow events on fridays & sundays


----------



## Freshwater

TheXpress2002;1966989 said:


> Looks like a bowling ball event this weekend. The system will have the same track as the Feb 1 event but not as wound up at this time.
> 
> There is a another system on the 3rd and another one Friday the 6th.
> 
> Hoping to bat above the Mendoza line after this weekend.


Thanks Ryan. Will this weekend phase with a northern system like Feb 1st?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

I suck at bowling.


----------



## TKO1

I service 2 bowling alleys. Does that mean they will get hit the hardest?


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes;1967056 said:


> I suck at bowling.





TKO1;1967120 said:


> I service 2 bowling alleys. Does that mean they will get hit the hardest?


I have had ALOT of good times in Bowling Alleys.......Well....The ones I remember......


----------



## Freshwater

Defcon 5;1967135 said:


> I have had ALOT of good times in Bowling Alleys.......Well....The ones I remember......


I used to bartend at a bowling alley. Couldn't tell you much more than that. That was when I use to partake in the beverage I was serving. Boy how times have changed, lol!


----------



## Lightningllc

Nothing like drunk bowling. One time at the bowling alley I skipped a ball 4 lanes down. I was removed and barred.


----------



## Defcon 5

Lightningllc;1967189 said:


> Nothing like drunk bowling. One time at the bowling alley I skipped a ball 4 lanes down. I was removed and barred.


Why is this NOT surprising.........:laughing:.......


----------



## redskinsfan34

Every time I've ever bowled I either pull a hamstring or something stupid like that. I guess you use different muscles bowling than you normally would. It makes for a helluva war story. "So there I was in the 8th frame. I go into my delivery and snap!"


----------



## TKO1

I love bowling. I bowl 2 leagues a week. I met the owner of the bowling alley about 10 years ago. I finally got the snow contract at the alley in my home town 5 years ago. This year, I picked up the other bowling alley that he owns. Both places are per event and basically zero tolerance. He pays on the spot without question when I hand deliver his invoices. Last summer, he built a new home in Canton and I did the complete design/install on all landscaping there, to the tune of 50K. Best client ever. Maybe that's why I love bowling.


----------



## EPM

TKO1;1967239 said:


> I love bowling. I bowl 2 leagues a week. I met the owner of the bowling alley about 10 years ago. I finally got the snow contract at the alley in my home town 5 years ago. This year, I picked up the other bowling alley that he owns. Both places are per event and basically zero tolerance. He pays on the spot without question when I hand deliver his invoices. Last summer, he built a new home in Canton and I did the complete design/install on all landscaping there, to the tune of 50K. Best client ever. Maybe that's why I love bowling.


I think that would be a loss for me still after expensing beer....


----------



## Freshwater

EPM;1967241 said:


> I think that would be a loss for me still after expensing beer....


Can we write off all our beer then? I might actually turn a profit!!!!


----------



## EPM

Freshwater;1967272 said:


> Can we write off all our beer then? I might actually turn a profit!!!!


According the the IRS and my accountant, no. Figures they take my largest expense and make it non tax deductible.

However looking into it a little more, the OP would be able to deduct as he is drinking with his client as he would be entertaining a business client..... right?


----------



## Lightningllc

I wish arbor brewing company was my customer.


----------



## EPM

I'll take Dark Horse.... They're kinda close to me.


----------



## Defcon 5

I wish I lived in a apartment above the Anheuser Bush Plant......


----------



## goinggreen

I'm in Toledo right now, how is it looking in grand rapids Mark? Should i start heading back to lansing to be ready to salt.


----------



## Defcon 5

goinggreen;1967405 said:


> I'm in Toledo right now, how is it looking in grand rapids Mark? Should i start heading back to lansing to be ready to salt.


Mark Is Busy Plowing......


----------



## goinggreen

They must be getting hit hard.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Frickin blizzard, I pulled all my trucks off the roads.


----------



## goinggreen

Wow must be pretty bad then. There only calling for a half inch in lansing.


----------



## KL3540

Is it really that bad out there? Should I start preplowing?
I already started predrinking.... (I don't think it counts because it's white wine). (Don't ask)


----------



## Mark Oomkes

goinggreen;1967471 said:


> Wow must be pretty bad then. There only calling for a half inch in lansing.


I suppose I should clarify.

If one lived in say Miami, Key West or Jamaica, it's a blizzard.

Then again, the way DA in Michigan drive, it may just as well be a blizzard. Bunch of excrement for brains.

And I pulled my trucks off because it's time to go home. Well, shortly anyways.


----------



## Defcon 5

KL3540;1967477 said:


> Is it really that bad out there? Should I start preplowing?
> I already started predrinking.... (I don't think it counts because it's white wine). (Don't ask)


White wine???..........WTF!!!!!.......:whistling:

I would Not announce that on a Public Forum..........:laughing:


----------



## KL3540

Defcon 5;1967493 said:


> White wine???..........WTF!!!!!.......:whistling:
> 
> I would Not announce that on a Public Forum..........:laughing:


Ha ha ha ha , I was specifically waiting for YOU to post that exact thing!!!! Ahhh ok, the beer is now flowing and I have a smile on my face!!!


----------



## terrapro

wow that fizzled out big time


----------



## EternityEnds

anyone seeing any snow out of this? ann arbor? howell?


----------



## TheXpress2002

Suns out. Radar says it's snowing


----------



## Defcon 5

TheXpress2002;1967541 said:


> Suns out. Radar says it's snowing


What do we believe?????.............


----------



## EternityEnds

TheXpress2002;1967541 said:


> Suns out. Radar says it's snowing


Same thing happened sat night. Called for snow. Radar showed snow. No snow?!?! Pure Michigan.


----------



## stanky

*Tonight snow ?*



TheXpress2002;1967002 said:


> Rolls in from the west. Doesn't cut up from the south or dive from the north.


Hi Ryan
What are you showing for tonight as far as amount 's of snow or it it not worth measuring ?


----------



## terrapro

It snowed here in Howell but nothing stuck. If that was it I am not even sure about a salting tonight.


----------



## newhere

Look for some snow showers to move across parts of the area today. Still thinking less than an inch for most..... Could also see some show showers Thursday, again, at this time - Only a dusting to an inch... Sunday system looks a lot weaker, with the accumulating snowfall south of us ( still have time to watch this though ), we could still get an inch or 2, or even more if things shift back north.....Looks like the biggest threat for heavy snow will be a week from today now, not on Sunday.. PLENTY OF TIME, there really is no reason to update this far in advance, but, I know how you snow freaks are, you just want to know!!!


----------



## EternityEnds

Anyone else seeing this organized band coming ?


----------



## A&LSiteService

EternityEnds;1967742 said:


> Anyone else seeing this organized band coming ?


I was just thinking the same thing...


----------



## terrapro

EternityEnds;1967742 said:


> Anyone else seeing this organized band coming ?


Yep Ill post after it makes it way through


----------



## KL3540

we've seem to of lost some funny posts !!!

Well, no accumulated snow here in almont .... Looks like it's about bed time. 

WDIV said 3+ inches for Sunday.... That would work out nicely!!! Keeping my fingers crossed. Until then I will enjoy the entertainment ...
Oh yeah, does anyone hate their wideout plow? Just curious. I was thinking my next plow will be BOSS DXT but now thinking Fishers XLS. 

I'm not looking for arguments either way as this isn't the correct thread. Just curious if anyone hates their wideout.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

KL3540;1967812 said:


> we've seem to of lost some funny posts !!!
> 
> Well, no accumulated snow here in almont .... Looks like it's about bed time.
> 
> WDIV said 3+ inches for Sunday.... That would work out nicely!!! Keeping my fingers crossed. Until then I will enjoy the entertainment ...
> Oh yeah, does anyone hate their wideout plow? Just curious. I was thinking my next plow will be BOSS DXT but now thinking Fishers XLS.
> 
> I'm not looking for arguments either way as this isn't the correct thread. Just curious if anyone hates their wideout.


As you can see we have an assortment of plows so heres my opinion. 
I like Boss plows there fast response hydraulic and dependable, cant stand the vee controller just my opinion. 
I really like my western MVP plus with the western wings.
I really like the Blizzard 8611 (the original wide out) with the blizzards today most of the parts are interchangable with western.


----------



## terrapro

Treated is covered here in howell


----------



## TheXpress2002

Covered 696 to 96

Touch ups in A2 and along the 94 corridor.


----------



## On a Call

For those of you who are not happy with the situation. Watch this

http://www.chonday.com/Videos/apiacjuik3


----------



## Defcon 5

KL3540;1967812 said:


> we've seem to of lost some funny posts !!!
> 
> Well, no accumulated snow here in almont .... Looks like it's about bed time.
> 
> WDIV said 3+ inches for Sunday.... That would work out nicely!!! Keeping my fingers crossed. Until then I will enjoy the entertainment ...
> Oh yeah, does anyone hate their wideout plow? Just curious. I was thinking my next plow will be BOSS DXT but now thinking Fishers XLS.
> 
> I'm not looking for arguments either way as this isn't the correct thread. Just curious if anyone hates their wideout.


I have owned an XLS for 7 years....It have been Very Good to me...No problems what so ever......


----------



## bln

Lot of guys out plowing a 1/4" and a lot of guys not out.


----------



## h2oking

bln;1967922 said:


> Lot of guys out plowing a 1/4" and a lot of guys not out.


I've noticed


----------



## Green Glacier

On a Call;1967909 said:


> For those of you who are not happy with the situation. Watch this
> 
> http://www.chonday.com/Videos/apiacjuik3


That's all fine & dandy but when you have three employees show up out of nine I don't seem to be able to find that happy place


----------



## h2oking

Don't know if it's just me, but I feel like I paid a few extra bucks at wixom this morning for water weight in the salt.


----------



## bln

h2oking;1967957 said:


> Don't know if it's just me, but I feel like I paid a few extra bucks at wixom this morning for water weight in the salt.


I quit going there years ago because of this.


----------



## caitlyncllc

On a Call;1967909 said:


> For those of you who are not happy with the situation. Watch this
> 
> http://www.chonday.com/Videos/apiacjuik3


Wow, that was terrible. If you really want to be happy, read this:

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.csnmedia.android.bg

The more you read and understand, the more you will find that happiness is not derived from stuff, money, or accomplishments. Happiness is joy, and true joy comes from understanding that we are not here to make ourselves happy. We are here to glorify God, and the more we know about Him, the less we are concerned with ourselves and our selfish ambitions, and the more joy we will find.

If you want to know how it works, read the owners manual... :salute:


----------



## redskinsfan34

caitlyncllc;19679
If you want to know how it works said:


> Well said Mark.


----------



## Defcon 5

h2oking;1967957 said:


> Don't know if it's just me, but I feel like I paid a few extra bucks at wixom this morning for water weight in the salt.


They are Pre-wetting it for you.........:whistling:


----------



## newhere

Defcon 5;1968056 said:


> They are Pre-wetting it for you.........:whistling:


For mornings like today that actually wouldn't be a bad thing. Even better if you could LCC prewet the outside of the pile and load that.


----------



## h2oking

Defcon 5;1968056 said:


> They are Pre-wetting it for you.........:whistling:


I love how everything is pre plowing, pre salting, pre wetting. The other night when my son was complaining about putting dishes away after dinner I told him to pre wash them and it wouldn't be an issue. I couldn't figure out where that came from at the time, my son didn't see the humor at all and just looked at me like an idiot.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Interesting little jog in the storm track. Seems to be moving north. 

I wonder what that means for the weekend and next week.


----------



## TheXpress2002

Mark Oomkes;1968465 said:


> Interesting little jog in the storm track. Seems to be moving north.
> 
> I wonder what that means for the weekend and next week.


We can't talk gloom amd doom here. Contain your self....lol


----------



## Defcon 5

TheXpress2002;1968604 said:


> We can't talk gloom amd doom here. Contain your self....lol


Im sorry.......Im gonna wait for Newheres forecast cut and paste two days after the Storm.......:whistling:.......


----------



## KL3540

Defcon 5;1968607 said:


> Im sorry.......Im gonna wait for Newheres forecast cut and paste two days after the Storm.......:whistling:.......


Oooooouch!!!!


----------



## newhere

Just go to the page and read it yourself. I know i do because I like a realistic interpretation of what's ahead of us. Really helps me plan my weeks and work. 

I will bet cold hard cash his forecast has been much more accurate then "others" if you compare and will continue to be into the rest of winter. 

I think 26k followers speaks for itself.


----------



## newhere

But in case you want reliable info also...


00z hot off the press.. Showing some real light snow Thursday AM, mainly areas south of Detroit, I think it will be an inch or less, but, timing could make roads bad Thursday AM rush....

Friday AM still could be a day off for some kids.. Temps are ranging from -4 to -17. So huge range and plenty of time to monitor that...It doesn't appear to be too windy though, so parents- You may luck out, and kids SHOULD have school. I will keep you in the loop!

Sunday still looking like we will see some snow... EARLY call from this recent data would be a 2" to 4" ( higher of that range close to Ohio border ) - But, again, we still have 4 days to watch this and see if it jumps more towards the north in the coming days!

REALLY keeping an eye for Tuesday next week.. Models are having a hard time with this system. At this point, it is showing Freezing rain, then rain, then some wrap around snow showers... We have a WEEK to watch this, as I am sure it will change! But, I do feel this is one to "watch" for!!!!

Have a good evening and God Bless!


----------



## hosejockey4506

12" inches of concrete is what I heard both Sunday and Tuesday


----------



## First Responder

hosejockey4506;1968667 said:


> 12" inches of concrete is what I heard both Sunday and Tuesday


Are you serious?


----------



## LapeerLandscape

50% chance of weather
100% chance of post count going backwards


----------



## Mark Oomkes

LapeerLandscape;1968674 said:


> 50% chance of weather
> 100% chance of post count going backwards


Lmao.......


----------



## First Responder

LapeerLandscape;1968674 said:


> 50% chance of weather
> 100% chance of post count going backwards


Whatever!
Oh....maybe I can have 2 of my post counts go backwards now....if I am lucky maybe 3......

is the # of posts you have an extension of something? Who cares!

Am I up to 4 yet?


----------



## Freshwater

For dtw...light nature of the snow and antecedant dry air make 
prediction of onset time low confidence. At this time...most likely start 
time will be around 10z, gradually tapering off between 16-18z. 
Small flake size may contribute to a higher liklihood of IFR 
visibility...especially 12-15z.

Does this make me a weatherman? Heck no, I don't even know what that says.
Should anybody take this post serious? I wouldnt and nobody takes yours serious either. Your cutting and pasting someone else's weather report, then calling out someone who does his all on his own. Grow up!!!


----------



## Freshwater

First Responder;1968688 said:


> Whatever!
> Oh....maybe I can have 2 of my post counts go backwards now....if I am lucky maybe 3......
> 
> is the # of posts you have an extension of something? Who cares!
> 
> Am I up to 4 yet?


Pretty sure he wasn't referring to your post.


----------



## magnatrac

LapeerLandscape;1968674 said:


> 50% chance of weather
> 100% chance of post count going backwards


Guess that's what we call climate change ?


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Freshwater;1968697 said:


> Pretty sure he wasn't referring to your post.


Even Ray Charles could have seen that.


----------



## bln

Am I in the correct forum to discuss plowing snow in Michigan?


----------



## Tango

bln;1968710 said:


> Am I in the correct forum to discuss plowing snow in Michigan?


Not until it snows.


----------



## KL3540

bln;1968710 said:


> Am I in the correct forum to discuss plowing snow in Michigan?


Nope, thats two doors down.... This is the one we make fun of each other because we're stupid bored. Then we watch out posts disappear like magic.

I think someone did mention a plow in here before though. I'm not sure if it referred to snow though.

We are all here to help but there is nothing to help right now. So it's play time


----------



## newhere

Brand new 00z GFS still showing snow Sunday showing 5" to 7" Detroit and south.... Showing 3" to 5" north! We are still over 3 days to go though.... Plenty of time to watch... Data has had a hard time with how much moisture there will be with this! Also, the ratios will not be high, so right now! I think a safe early call would be 3" to 6" area wide! Areas N of I69 would be closer to the 3" and areas near border would be closest to the 6"! Still early so stay tuned!

Tuesday system looking weaker and not much snow, if anything it would be ice we need to worry about! Have a good evening!


----------



## Freshwater

^^^^ First there was less snow sun, and more snow tues. Now there's more snow sun, less snow tues??? That guy seems as all over the place as anybody!!!


----------



## Defcon 5

Freshwater;1968695 said:


> For dtw...light nature of the snow and antecedant dry air make
> prediction of onset time low confidence. At this time...most likely start
> time will be around 10z, gradually tapering off between 16-18z.
> Small flake size may contribute to a higher liklihood of IFR
> visibility...especially 12-15z.
> 
> Does this make me a weatherman? Heck no, I don't even know what that says.
> Should anybody take this post serious? I wouldnt and nobody takes yours serious either. Your cutting and pasting someone else's weather report, then calling out someone who does his all on his own. Grow up!!!


:laughing:......:laughing:.....His posts mean we need one goof in the crowd and for once im not it....:laughing:


----------



## Defcon 5

newhere;1968766 said:


> Brand new 00z GFS still showing snow Sunday showing 5" to 7" Detroit and south.... Showing 3" to 5" north! We are still over 3 days to go though.... Plenty of time to watch... Data has had a hard time with how much moisture there will be with this! Also, the ratios will not be high, so right now! I think a safe early call would be 3" to 6" area wide! Areas N of I69 would be closer to the 3" and areas near border would be closest to the 6"! Still early so stay tuned!
> 
> Tuesday system looking weaker and not much snow, if anything it would be ice we need to worry about! Have a good evening!


I can follow Accu weather too.....Make a prediction and stick to it


----------



## TheXpress2002

I should just start copying amd pasting SE Mich SnowCast Facebook status updates.....(that's where you got that from)


...Jesus you thought I hyped events


----------



## terrapro

Easy 1/4"-1/2" down here now...Alright...stop snowing please...


----------



## Strictly Snow

Anybody in Rochester Hills area (Walton and Adams) that could put down a half yard of salt. My salter is down. PM me with info and for details.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Why is it once or twice every year we have to wade through the same bovine excrement of someone jealous of TheXpress and trying to upstage him because he is wrong once in awhile. 

Same ****, every year. If you don't like what he has to say, use the ignore feature. This is just childish and stupid.


----------



## redskinsfan34

Mark Oomkes;1968856 said:


> Why is it once or twice every year we have to wade through the same bovine excrement of someone jealous of TheXpress and trying to upstage him because he is wrong once in awhile.
> 
> Same ****, every year. If you don't like what he has to say, use the ignore feature. This is just childish and stupid.


Agreed. What confuses me even more is why we have to listen to one and only one persons forecast and everyone else has their head up their ass. I use as many resources as I can leading up to an event this time of the year. Ryan is more accurate than the rest. John Dee is also very good. SEMI seems pretty accurate and not just some clown throwing stuff against the wall. What's wrong with gathering as much info as you can?


----------



## newhere

TheXpress2002;1968838 said:


> I should just start copying amd pasting SE Mich SnowCast Facebook status updates.....(that's where you got that from)
> 
> ...Jesus you thought I hyped events


Yeah I've made it clear it was just a copy and paste. Sorry I didn't label that one as copy and paste at the top like the last one. Not trying to take credit for the forecast.


----------



## boss75

Mark Oomkes;1968856 said:


> Why is it once or twice every year we have to wade through the same bovine excrement of someone jealous of TheXpress and trying to upstage him because he is wrong once in awhile.
> 
> Same ****, every year. If you don't like what he has to say, use the ignore feature. This is just childish and stupid.


Please explain how to use the ignore feature.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Guess I'll start C&Ping NWS, notsoAccuweather, WeatherBug, local TV guessers and everyone else. 

Any idiot can do that.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

boss75;1968892 said:


> Please explain how to use the ignore feature.


Go to user CP
Under Settings and Options click on Edit Ignore List
Type in Mark Oomkes and click OK.


----------



## newhere

Any idiot can just call for 10-15" of life ending heavy concrete every single time a system is coming. 

Just like Tuesdays storm that will be so bad no one is going to attend the mgia show, let's see what happens. 

Just reminds me of the boy who cried wolf fable. 

Stop yelling wolf already.


----------



## boss75

Mark Oomkes;1968896 said:


> Go to user CP
> Under Settings and Options click on Edit Ignore List
> Type in Mark Oomkes and click OK.


Got it, thank you sir.


----------



## Freshwater

redskinsfan34;1968877 said:


> Agreed. What confuses me even more is why we have to listen to one and only one persons forecast and everyone else has their head up their ass. I use as many resources as I can leading up to an event this time of the year. Ryan is more accurate than the rest. John Dee is also very good. SEMI seems pretty accurate and not just some clown throwing stuff against the wall. What's wrong with gathering as much info as you can?


I agree totally. What's funny is express and those you mentioned, would probably greatly enjoy a conversation over a beer. That's what grown ups do.


----------



## Freshwater

This is priceless, so far Ryan hasn't even mentioned any totals. He said sun would come in like a bowling ball, then we'd get weather the 3rd and the 6th. Your the only one that posted any totals, then you were back tracking the next day. So your guilty of the very thing your *****ing about.


----------



## Mark Oomkes




----------



## gunsworth

I may not be able to predict the weather (or anyone else lol) but i do predict some posts are about to disappear.


----------



## Freshwater

So honest question. Is Tues the best chance at snow, or are we getting 6"+ on sun. I have a b day party. I don't have time for the presses or semi next forcast. Do you have an answer? Will it change tomarrow? Do you have a clue?


----------



## LapeerLandscape

We are all trying to guess something thats in the future, unless you have a crystal ball you can not predict it accurately 100% of the time. Its all subject to change. The weather people take what they have today and predict it but if something changes (as it does) between that time and the time next computer model comes out, satellite image, radar or whatever you will just have to wait and see.


----------



## EternityEnds

In other relative news partial to full coverings of lots even treated from Novi down all the way to Taylor. City and county trucks are out salting roads here


----------



## Defcon 5

gunsworth;1968938 said:


> I may not be able to predict the weather (or anyone else lol) but i do predict some posts are about to disappear.


I can predict one thing.....I am gonna have a Bunch of Beers Later......


----------



## BossPlow2010

newhere;1968899 said:


> Stop yelling wolf already.


----------



## bln

What does this little bit of snow and these posts have on common?

There going to disappear.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

So if there isn't 600' of snow on Tuesday, who is going to MGIA? 

I can't make it on Tuesday, so if anyone wants to ignore me, that's the day.


----------



## ProperLandscape

Mark Oomkes;1968979 said:


> So if there isn't 600' of snow on Tuesday, who is going to MGIA?
> 
> I can't make it on Tuesday, so if anyone wants to ignore me, that's the day.


I'll probalby go after i shovel the 600'. If i remember correcly, you sold a Bobcat Toolcat not to long ago? How did you like the machine? Did you have any problems with drive motors? Any trouble with cold starts? Did you use it enough to justify the expense? Thanks, Frank


----------



## FIREMEDIC2572

Okay so I have a solution..

All you guys arguing like kids about the weather go to MGIA on Tuesday. Go find a weingartz sales guy, talk to him for a few min. Get your card for their "hospitality " room. You all meet there at noon and work out your differences over a cup of barley soda in person... And then we can get back to helping each other òn this thread...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

ProperLandscape;1968991 said:


> I'll probalby go after i shovel the 600'. If i remember correcly, you sold a Bobcat Toolcat not to long ago? How did you like the machine? Did you have any problems with drive motors? Any trouble with cold starts? Did you use it enough to justify the expense? Thanks, Frank


I loved the machine. It worked great and in many ways I didn't want to get rid of it. I loved the dump bed and bucket or forks combo.

No on the drive motors.

No trouble with cold starts and for the last several years it was not plugged in.

No, and it was getting too expensive to maintain even if I had used it more.

I replaced it with an S650, which has been far more productive than the TC where I used it. I'm sure the LiveBoxx has helped too, but overall, I don't think I would use one for plowing again.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

FIREMEDIC2572;1969000 said:


> Okay so I have a solution..
> 
> All you guys arguing like kids about the weather go to MGIA on Tuesday. Go find a weingartz sales guy, talk to him for a few min. Get your card for their "hospitality " room. You all meet there at noon and work out your differences over a cup of barley soda in person... And then we can get back to helping each other òn this thread...


There's going to be a blizzard on Tuesday, it won't happen.


----------



## ProperLandscape

Mark Oomkes;1969002 said:


> I loved the machine. It worked great and in many ways I didn't want to get rid of it. I loved the dump bed and bucket or forks combo.
> 
> No on the drive motors.
> 
> No trouble with cold starts and for the last several years it was not plugged in.
> 
> No, and it was getting too expensive to maintain even if I had used it more.
> 
> I replaced it with an S650, which has been far more productive than the TC where I used it. I'm sure the LiveBoxx has helped too, but overall, I don't think I would use one for plowing again.


Thank you for the info! That's what i was afraid of, I would need to by a used unit and from what i have seen parts are expen$ive.


----------



## TheXpress2002

Suns out. Lots are black and tan.

...and to clarify that is not a racist remark just literally the color of the pavement. Don't want my comments to be misconstrued.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

TheXpress2002;1969033 said:


> Suns out. Lots are black and tan.


Lmao.......


----------



## gunsworth

FIREMEDIC2572;1969000 said:


> Okay so I have a solution..
> 
> All you guys arguing like kids about the weather go to MGIA on Tuesday. Go find a weingartz sales guy, talk to him for a few min. Get your card for their "hospitality " room. You all meet there at noon and work out your differences over a cup of barley soda in person... And then we can get back to helping each other òn this thread...


ill buy everyone a round of barley soda! We jusy need to figure out when that defcon dude is getting there so we dont show up to empty kegs. I think some guys need hugs too, see mark for those.


----------



## Freshwater

TheXpress2002;1969033 said:


> Suns out. Lots are black and tan.


I like black and tans. LOL!


----------



## Freshwater

Anybody hear if frost laws will start on time?


----------



## TheXpress2002

I simply won't engage the banter anymore. Willing to discuss why I think certain things may or may not happen.

I simply stated a very active patern is forthcoming. We have been used to very fine fluffy ratio snows and we will start seeing wet heavy cement.

Yes as a joke I stated no one will be going to MGIA because it always snows that Tuesday Wednesday Thursday.

Yes there is potential for 4-6 on Sunday of wet cement.

Yes there is potential for either a crippling snow of 6+ on Tuesday or if it trends north ice accretion of .5 or greater.

I do take to heart when I am wrong, so thanks for reinforcing that point. Just remember I don't ask for the accolades either.

Let's move on.


----------



## Mike_PS

yes, let's all "move on" and get back to enjoying the discussion at hand...and even the "*playful*" banter here on this thread.

thanks, it would be much appreciated :waving:


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Freshwater;1969044 said:


> Anybody hear if frost laws will start on time?


No weight restrictions as of yet. You can go to micountyroads.org follow the left side down to seasonal weight restrictions that page will show all the counties and toward the top of that page you can click on state trunk lines for the state highways


----------



## Defcon 5

Michael J. Donovan;1969070 said:


> yes, let's all "move on" and get back to enjoying the discussion at hand...and even the "*playful*" banter here on this thread.
> 
> thanks, it would be much appreciated :waving:


.......Amen to that.....:laughing:


----------



## Defcon 5

Freshwater;1969044 said:


> Anybody hear if frost laws will start on time?


You won't hear about restrictions until the temps warm up and the county's budgets need money.....payup


----------



## Glockshot73!

Hey guys this is Chris. First off Xpress dont take the guys bs to heart. You have saved our asses many times before, some people just get a bizarre comforting feeling of satisfaction of bullying people when they are wrong. Your doing a good thing of trying to help us out. And to you guys hating on Xpress get over yourselves, you have been wrong about stuff when trying to help others too, dont say you have it cause you have, and im sure you felt bad inside about it, being rude when someone else is wrong when they are trying to help is doing nothing for you except making you look like a donkey.

Second of all we are looking for some plowing subs in the Macomb county area if you or know anyone that is interested please PM me. pay is hourly and based on equipment and experience

Chris


----------



## Freshwater

Defcon 5;1969078 said:


> You won't hear about restrictions until the temps warm up and the county's budgets need money.....payup


Yes moving on. Cities just might be towards the end of their snow budgets.


----------



## John_DeereGreen

Mark Oomkes;1969002 said:


> I loved the machine. It worked great and in many ways I didn't want to get rid of it. I loved the dump bed and bucket or forks combo.
> 
> No on the drive motors.
> 
> No trouble with cold starts and for the last several years it was not plugged in.
> 
> No, and it was getting too expensive to maintain even if I had used it more.
> 
> I replaced it with an S650, which has been far more productive than the TC where I used it. I'm sure the LiveBoxx has helped too, but overall, I don't think I would use one for plowing again.


I have been thinking about setting one up for our HOA driveways. Small Ebling on the back and snow blower on the front, like Jon Geer had. Would that be a worthwhile thing in your eyes? It's a big expense to set up and be wrong.


----------



## Freshwater

Let's all hope for snow not ice tues. Ice does nobody any good.

Ryan do you have any timing on sun? I really do have my daughter's b day party from 230 to 500.


----------



## PowersTree

Freshwater;1969087 said:


> Let's all hope for snow not ice tues. Ice does nobody any good.
> 
> Ryan do you have any timing on sun? I really do have my daughter's b day party from 230 to 500.


Some of us (tree guys) would rather see ice than snow


----------



## Defcon 5

PowersTree;1969113 said:


> Some of us (tree guys) would rather see ice than snow


Speaking as a DTE customer....I don't like ice.......


----------



## eatonpaving

*power broom vs snowblower*

any of u guys use a power broom on your sidewalks....whats the verdict...good or bad...thinking about getting a hand held stihl...


----------



## Freshwater

PowersTree;1969113 said:


> Some of us (tree guys) would rather see ice than snow


I stand corrected! LOL!


----------



## Superior L & L

You can almost guarantee snow sometime during the week of the mgia show! I understand they need it early so vendors get infront of the customer, but knocking it back two weeks would hurt


----------



## Green Glacier

eatonpaving;1969133 said:


> any of u guys use a power broom on your sidewalks....whats the verdict...good or bad...thinking about getting a hand held stihl...


I have 3 John Deere 1445 with 60" brooms they work Great!!
the only bad is when the snow gets to deep where it cant throw the snow over the side


----------



## Mark Oomkes

TheXpress2002;1969033 said:


> Suns out. Lots are black and tan.
> 
> ...and to clarify that is not a racist remark just literally the color of the pavement. Don't want my comments to be misconstrued.


I didn't see any forecasts, so I think it was good.

Besides, some of us know what you mean. :laughing::laughing::laughing:



John_DeereGreen;1969085 said:


> I have been thinking about setting one up for our HOA driveways. Small Ebling on the back and snow blower on the front, like Jon Geer had. Would that be a worthwhile thing in your eyes? It's a big expense to set up and be wrong.


At this point in time, I am totally sold on tractor\inverted blower setup. I would be all over a 4720\4066 with an 82" blower. If things work out, I might be getting one anyways.

If you have the summer work for a TC, it could be justified, I didn't use mine enough in the summer to justify the maintenance costs. The additional efficiency is a bonus. They truly are awesome machines, and I hated to get rid of it, but it came down to dollars and cents. Check with Herm Witte, he is the one that got me to really see the light regarding my TC.


----------



## John_DeereGreen

Mark Oomkes;1969210 said:


> At this point in time, I am totally sold on tractor\inverted blower setup. I would be all over a 4720\4066 with an 82" blower. If things work out, I might be getting one anyways.
> 
> If you have the summer work for a TC, it could be justified, I didn't use mine enough in the summer to justify the maintenance costs. The additional efficiency is a bonus. They truly are awesome machines, and I hated to get rid of it, but it came down to dollars and cents. Check with Herm Witte, he is the one that got me to really see the light regarding my TC.


No summer work for a TC here. Sounds like the tractor is the route to go. Was thinking pretty hard about that.


----------



## Defcon 5

NOAA.... 2"-4"

The Weather Channel.... 3"-5"

Acuweather.......3"-6"

For Sunday....


Im waiting for the Great Weather guesser from the Greater Flint Area to give us his prediction.......


----------



## bln

Defcon 5;1969250 said:


> NOAA.... 2"-4"
> 
> The Weather Channel.... 3"-5"
> 
> Acuweather.......3"-6"
> 
> For Sunday....
> 
> Im waiting for the Great Weather guesser from the Greater Flint Area to give us his prediction.......


Your cut and paste is somewhat of a picasso


----------



## Defcon 5

bln;1969280 said:


> Your cut and paste is somewhat of a picasso


I thought so...........


----------



## newhere

Mark Oomkes;1969210 said:


> I didn't see any forecasts, so I think it was good.
> 
> Besides, some of us know what you mean. :laughing::laughing::laughing:
> 
> At this point in time, I am totally sold on tractor\inverted blower setup. I would be all over a 4720\4066 with an 82" blower. If things work out, I might be getting one anyways.
> 
> If you have the summer work for a TC, it could be justified, I didn't use mine enough in the summer to justify the maintenance costs. The additional efficiency is a bonus. They truly are awesome machines, and I hated to get rid of it, but it came down to dollars and cents. Check with Herm Witte, he is the one that got me to really see the light regarding my TC.


I have a low hour 4720 with a inverted I may sell. Has loader also. I was debating putting it on tractorhouse.com yesterday.


----------



## terrapro

Being a mod here must be like a full time job lol do you get paid anything MJ?


----------



## procut

I always thought it was his full time job, but I honestly don't know.


----------



## newhere

I don't understand why it needs moderation. Look at the comments on YouTube, things sort themselves out of that site. I'm sure it would work on this one.


----------



## Tango

Just to ensure the system tracks back north I am headed to the cottage to get a little sledding in.


----------



## Defcon 5

terrapro;1969558 said:


> Being a mod here must be like a full time job lol do you get paid anything MJ?


Mr.MJD gets paid big Bucks.........He has a background in childcare development...........:whistling:


----------



## Mike_PS

terrapro;1969558 said:


> Being a mod here must be like a full time job lol do you get paid anything MJ?


yes, I work for Moose River Media and part of my full time job is moderating the sites



Defcon 5;1969832 said:


> Mr.MJD gets paid big Bucks.........He has a background in childcare development...........:whistling:


not even close to the big bucks you make :waving: and I actually do have a degree in Elementary Education


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Michael J. Donovan;1969837 said:


> and I actually do have a degree in Elementary Education


:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## dieselss

That's what it's takes huh.....child psychology?


----------



## On a Call

But do you know anything regarding snow other than it is white lol


----------



## Defcon 5

Uh Oh!!!!!

The Weather Channel changed their forecast......


1" to 3" inches now......


----------



## Mike_PS

On a Call;1969849 said:


> But do you know anything regarding snow other than it is white lol


hmmm, do you? just joking around :laughing:

yes, I've worked in landscaping and plowed for two season in the past...now let's try to get back to the discussion


----------



## Defcon 5

On a Call;1969849 said:


> But do you know anything regarding snow other than it is white lol


He probably knows more than most that post on here. Judging by a lot of the posts I read on here....:whistling:.......


----------



## On a Call

Defcon 5;1969859 said:


> He probably knows more than most that post on here. Judging by a lot of the posts I read on here....:whistling:.......


Teachers are smart, I know, I married one


----------



## Freshwater

Michael J. Donovan;1969856 said:


> hmmm, do you? just joking around :laughing:
> 
> yes, I've worked in landscaping and plowed for two season in the past...now let's try to get back to the discussion


The real question we all want to know, what's your beer? LOL!!!


----------



## dieselss

Freshwater;1969876 said:


> The real question we all want to know, what's your beer? LOL!!!


No no no.....chain lift or direct lift? 
Ford or Chevy? 2500 or 3500. Auto or manual? Plow fluid or trans? And what tires is he running?


----------



## redskinsfan34

Freshwater;1969876 said:


> The real question we all want to know, what's your beer? LOL!!!


Yeungling. Thanks for asking.


----------



## On a Call

He is not a beer drinker if he is a teacher, I would bet whiskey


----------



## Turf Z

holy cow i hope this is one of the last of these cold days. 

-3 actual temp in the truck when i started it up this morning.


----------



## On a Call

As for the snow. 

Let's start the betting


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Michael J. Donovan;1969856 said:


> hmmm, do you? just joking around :laughing:
> 
> yes, I've worked in landscaping and plowed for two season in the past...now let's try to get back to the discussion


This is the current discussion but then again with our attention span we could be talking about grapefruit in 5 min.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

LapeerLandscape;1969922 said:


> This is the current discussion but then again with our attention span we could be talking about grapefruit in 5 min.


I prefer boxers.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

I figured you for grape smugglers.


----------



## redskinsfan34

LapeerLandscape;1969922 said:


> This is the current discussion but then again with our attention span we could be talking about grapefruit in 5 min.


Grapefruit league baseball?


----------



## caitlyncllc

in this weather i think they are more like wrinkled up prunes...


----------



## On a Call

Nuts that's just nuts


----------



## bln

redskinsfan34;1969886 said:


> Yeungling. Thanks for asking.


People ask me if that beer is any good. My reply is "I drive an hour to buy it."


----------



## redskinsfan34

bln;1970014 said:


> People ask me if that beer is any good. My reply is "I drive an hour to buy it."


It's the absolute best. It's also one of the last true American mass produced beers.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Michael J. Donovan;1969856 said:


> hmmm, do you? just joking around :laughing:
> 
> yes, I've worked in landscaping and plowed for two season in the past...now let's try to get back to the discussion


Pics or it didn't happen.

We know what Abe has said about the interweb.


----------



## Mike_PS

Mark Oomkes;1970232 said:


> Pics or it didn't happen.
> 
> We know what Abe has said about the interweb.


ok, we're taking this way off course, but I had to post a response

the only image I could find was this one of me and you Mark, but unfortunately, its not plowing snow  Thumbs Up


----------



## Mark Oomkes

There are soooooo many things I could say, but they would all be deleted before I hit "Post Quick Reply".


----------



## bln

Michael J. Donovan;1970241 said:


> ok, we're taking this way off course, but I had to post a response
> 
> the only image I could find was this one of me and you Mark, but unfortunately, its not plowing snow  Thumbs Up


So, which one of you is towing the plow?


----------



## KL3540

Well how bout that, a moderator with a sence of humor !!!! I like it.... Even if he has zero proof of plowing snow...


----------



## Defcon 5

bln;1970263 said:


> So, which one of you is towing the plow?


We all know Mark is the one pulling the Plow.....Am I the only one not afraid to say it......


----------



## goinggreen

I have this posted over at lawnsite but we are all over here and i could us your guys input. Looking to buy one in the next few weeks

Ok guys looking for a little help. I'm looking at buying a dump trailer this year. It's either a sure-trac or Legend. I have both dealers about 20mins from my shop, i'm kinda leaning towards the legend, it seems to have more support and its a heavier trailer. Both trailers are about the same price, This is what i'm looking at
Legend
14ft
14,000gvw
comes with tarp kit
adj coupler
solar batt. charger
7k drop leg jack
$7,747 out the door

Sur-Trac
14ft
14,000gvw
tarp kit extra money
adj coupler
7k drop leg jack
$7,917 out the door

Just looking for anybody's input that might have one of these dump trailers.
How well has it held up have you had any problems, you know what i mean. I just don't want to buy a pile of crap especially when i'm dropping almost $8k

Thanks,
Brandon


----------



## newhere

COPY AND PASTE!!!

Brand new 18z NAM showing only an inch or 2 for Sunday now.... Ugh! Right now, I69 and north, I would plan on an inch, MAYBE 2"- South of there, 2 to 3" with isolated 4" amounts..... Will update late tonight! Looks like most of this, will take place Sunday afternoon. Could see some VERY light snow ahead of this... Apps that are stating 6" to 10" - Do me a favor and delete! Thanks!


----------



## goinggreen

Its not gonna snow sunday i just put my plow back on the truck.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Defcon 5;1970300 said:



> We all know Mark is the one pulling the Plow.....Am I the only one not afraid to say it......


There's more than enough thinking it. And showing my best side.


----------



## On a Call

It will snow, It will snow, it will snow


----------



## BossPlow2010

newhere;1970334 said:


> COPY AND PASTE!!!
> 
> Brand new 18z NAM showing only an inch or 2 for Sunday now.... Ugh! Right now, I69 and north, I would plan on an inch, MAYBE 2"- South of there, 2 to 3" with isolated 4" amounts..... Will update late tonight! Looks like most of this, will take place Sunday afternoon. Could see some VERY light snow ahead of this... Apps that are stating 6" to 10" - Do me a favor and delete! Thanks!


Thanks Richard!


----------



## h2oking

goinggreen;1970339 said:


> Its not gonna snow sunday i just put my plow back on the truck.


I like this guy.


----------



## Turf Z

goinggreen;1970339 said:


> Its not gonna snow sunday i just put my plow back on the truck.


+1 Thumbs UpThumbs Up


----------



## 06clarkd

No more snow I'm done with it. Can't wait to smell fresh ground hardwood and apple blossoms. Right now all I smell is frozen nose hairs the second you walk out the door


----------



## LapeerLandscape

I could take a little more snow but I could do without the -22 temps like we had this morning.


----------



## procut

goinggreen;1970328 said:


> I have this posted over at lawnsite but we are all over here and i could us your guys input. Looking to buy one in the next few weeks
> 
> Ok guys looking for a little help. I'm looking at buying a dump trailer this year. It's either a sure-trac or Legend. I have both dealers about 20mins from my shop, i'm kinda leaning towards the legend, it seems to have more support and its a heavier trailer. Both trailers are about the same price, This is what i'm looking at
> Legend
> 14ft
> 14,000gvw
> comes with tarp kit
> adj coupler
> solar batt. charger
> 7k drop leg jack
> $7,747 out the door
> 
> Sur-Trac
> 14ft
> 14,000gvw
> tarp kit extra money
> adj coupler
> 7k drop leg jack
> $7,917 out the door
> 
> Just looking for anybody's input that might have one of these dump trailers.
> How well has it held up have you had any problems, you know what i mean. I just don't want to buy a pile of crap especially when i'm dropping almost $8k
> 
> Thanks,
> Brandon


I have a legend dump trailer that I bought new in 2010 and it has been junk since day one. I could write two pages on everything that has gone wrong with it. The dealer (becks) could not have cared less. Started having problems within months of owning it and they would not stand behind it. These trailers are basically sold with no warranty, the second it rolls off the lot it's your problem. After five years of fighting with that lemon I actually plan on selling it this spring and replacing it with a sure trac or bri mar.


----------



## procut

One more thing - don't know if this is exclusivly a legend problem or not, but forget about dumping topsoil. The box simply does not go up on enough of an angle. Put four or five yards in the box, raise it up all the way and literally nothing comes out. Get in the truck and pull forward and slam on the breaks a few times - you end up with a pile 30 feet long and a foot high. Then lower the box and shovel the rest out.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

procut;1970560 said:


> I have a legend dump trailer that I bought new in 2010 and it has been junk since day one. I could write two pages on everything that has gone wrong with it. The dealer (becks) could not have cared less. Started having problems within months of owning it and they would not stand behind it. These trailers are basically sold with no warranty, the second it rolls off the lot it's your problem. After five years of fighting with that lemon I actually plan on selling it this spring and replacing it with a sure trac or bri mar.


Not a dump trailer but I have a friend that had an aluminum enclosed legend for a landscape trailer and it fell apart. They would not do anything to help him out and this guy takes care of his stuff, he ended up selling it for scrap. On the other hand I have almost the same trailer with not one problem.


----------



## procut

LapeerLandscape;1970568 said:


> Not a dump trailer but I have a friend that had an aluminum enclosed legend for a landscape trailer and it fell apart. They would not do anything to help him out and this guy takes care of his stuff, he ended up selling it for scrap. On the other hand I have almost the same trailer with not one problem.


It really seems to be hit or miss with them. Guy I know bought the same trailer about two weeks after I bought mine. His is on the road almost everyday and he probably treats his worse then I did mine, and last I knew he hadn't had hardly any trouble with it. The paint for some reason did almost completely peel off of his, though. The paint has been the one thing that actually held up okay on mine.


----------



## madskier1986

goinggreen;1970328 said:


> I have this posted over at lawnsite but we are all over here and i could us your guys input. Looking to buy one in the next few weeks
> 
> Ok guys looking for a little help. I'm looking at buying a dump trailer this year. It's either a sure-trac or Legend. I have both dealers about 20mins from my shop, i'm kinda leaning towards the legend, it seems to have more support and its a heavier trailer. Both trailers are about the same price, This is what i'm looking at
> Legend
> 14ft
> 14,000gvw
> comes with tarp kit
> adj coupler
> solar batt. charger
> 7k drop leg jack
> $7,747 out the door
> 
> Sur-Trac
> 14ft
> 14,000gvw
> tarp kit extra money
> adj coupler
> 7k drop leg jack
> $7,917 out the door
> 
> Just looking for anybody's input that might have one of these dump trailers.
> How well has it held up have you had any problems, you know what i mean. I just don't want to buy a pile of crap especially when i'm dropping almost $8k
> 
> Thanks,
> Brandon


Do you have a pj dealer near you? Mine has been a solid work horse since day one. Those prices seem high to me as I paid around 7100 a few years ago. That was for a 14,000 gvw, tarp kit, 7k jack, etc.


----------



## rstan2010

madskier1986;1970643 said:


> Do you have a pj dealer near you? Mine has been a solid work horse since day one. Those prices seem high to me as I paid around 7100 a few years ago. That was for a 14,000 gvw, tarp kit, 7k jack, etc.


I agree. I bought a pj from Milan in 2012 for $7100 otd. Trailer has been flawless since.. Legend trailers are junk and that price seems way to high for it. Between the two I'd go witht the sure trac otherwise shop around and look at pj, big tex, and load trail. Also, make sure you go with something that has scissor lift


----------



## FIREMEDIC2572

We bought a sure-trac in 2005 and it has been a good trailer.


----------



## 06clarkd

I did lots of research last year and ended up with a 16' quality steel and aluminum dump with spare tire tarp kit 14000gvw for $7200 it has been great. They go by the name/model dump and go. Got it at Fenton trading post


----------



## Defcon 5

is it gonna Snow tonight or am I good to go to crack my first Beer of the day???......


----------



## terrapro

Defcon 5;1970681 said:


> is it gonna Snow tonight or am I good to go to crack my first Beer of the day???......


Should be good to go!


----------



## KL3540

I don't have a dump trailer, but my equipment trailer is made by 
"Trailer Sales of Michigan". Great little place. Look them up as you are even closer to them than me. 

A friend of mine has a PJ and it's been doing him really well also. No complaints with either trailer. 

Also trailer sales of Michigan will add on or change whatever you want with your trailer.


----------



## Defcon 5

KL3540;1970720 said:


> I don't have a dump trailer, but my equipment trailer is made by
> "Trailer Sales of Michigan". Great little place. Look them up as you are even closer to them than me.
> 
> A friend of mine has a PJ and it's been doing him really well also. No complaints with either trailer.
> 
> Also trailer sales of Michigan will add on or change whatever you want with your trailer.


Is anything close to Almont?..........


----------



## hosejockey4506

The Facebook weather forecasters both have said the majority of the storm is tending south 3+ south of the border 1-3 s/e Michigan


----------



## hosejockey4506

The map one of them put out shows it all south of m59- 96 corridor


----------



## terrapro

I've had u-dump, bri-mar, interstate, all-star, and quality steel trailers. 
By far bri-mar is the best in my opinion. I thought the interstate equipment trailer was good build also, very heavy duty full box frame but I've also heard bad things about them and I only had it for a year and a half.
Right now I have a quality steel dump and its light weight, not for boulders that's for sure if you wanted it to last any longer then a couple years. I only haul light with it like debris and mulch and I have had it for quite a while now and it just started to rust on the gate.
I just use the dump truck for the heavier loads.


----------



## Defcon 5

hosejockey4506;1970736 said:


> The Facebook weather forecasters both have said the majority of the storm is tending south 3+ south of the border 1-3 s/e Michigan


Express and Newhere are having a weather duel on Facebook?????


----------



## KL3540

Defcon 5;1970726 said:


> Is anything close to Almont?..........


We have lots of beer nice and close .... And that's all that matters


----------



## KL3540

Defcon 5;1970749 said:


> Express and Newhere are having a weather duel on Facebook?????


They may need a moderator over there


----------



## M.McDaniel

Pay close attention to the gvrw. If you have a truck or trucks that are over 10k you would need a trailer gvrw less then 10k to be legal without a cdl.


----------



## M.McDaniel

goinggreen;1970328 said:


> I have this posted over at lawnsite but we are all over here and i could us your guys input. Looking to buy one in the next few weeks
> 
> Ok guys looking for a little help. I'm looking at buying a dump trailer this year. It's either a sure-trac or Legend. I have both dealers about 20mins from my shop, i'm kinda leaning towards the legend, it seems to have more support and its a heavier trailer. Both trailers are about the same price, This is what i'm looking at
> Legend
> 14ft
> 14,000gvw
> comes with tarp kit
> adj coupler
> solar batt. charger
> 7k drop leg jack
> $7,747 out the door
> 
> Sur-Trac
> 14ft
> 14,000gvw
> tarp kit extra money
> adj coupler
> 7k drop leg jack
> $7,917 out the door
> 
> Just looking for anybody's input that might have one of these dump trailers.
> How well has it held up have you had any problems, you know what i mean. I just don't want to buy a pile of crap especially when i'm dropping almost $8k
> 
> Thanks,
> Brandon


Pay close attention to the gvrw. If you have a truck or trucks that are over 10k you would need a trailer gvrw less then 10k to be legal without a cdl.


----------



## MikeLawnSnowLLC

I've had a Sure-trac for 3-4 years haven't had a single issue with it actually hoping to buy another one this spring.


----------



## Freshwater

M.McDaniel;1970783 said:


> Pay close attention to the gvrw. If you have a truck or trucks that are over 10k you would need a trailer gvrw less then 10k to be legal without a cdl.


This is incorrect. If your truck and trailer gvw together are over 26k and your trailer is over 10k you need a cdl A. Any combination under 26k is chauffer.


----------



## M.McDaniel

Freshwater;1970793 said:


> This is incorrect. If your truck and trailer gvw together are over 26k and your trailer is over 10k you need a cdl A. Any combination under 26k is chauffer.


I intended for the truck number to be 16k but I put 10k. Your explanation is definitely better then mine regardless.
I once wondered how U-Haul gets away with renting a 26' box truck and vehicle trailer combo to a person who loads it down with 15,000 lbs. of furniture and a minivan without the operator having a cdl.


----------



## Freshwater

M.McDaniel;1970810 said:


> I intended for the truck number to be 16k but I put 10k. Your explanation is definitely better then mine regardless.
> I once wondered how U-Haul gets away with renting a 26' box truck and vehicle trailer combo to a person who loads it down with 15,000 lbs. of furniture and a minivan without the operator having a cdl.


No worries. I did understand your point.

Commercial laws only apply when making profit. That's why moving with a u haul doesn't apply.


----------



## RMGLawn

M.McDaniel;1970810 said:


> I intended for the truck number to be 16k but I put 10k. Your explanation is definitely better then mine regardless.
> I once wondered how U-Haul gets away with renting a 26' box truck and vehicle trailer combo to a person who loads it down with 15,000 lbs. of furniture and a minivan without the operator having a cdl.


The same way John down the street drives his F450 with his Triple Axle home on wheels. I believe the rules only apply to commercial operators, not operators for personal use.


----------



## Freshwater

RMGLawn;1970857 said:


> The same way John down the street drives his F450 with his Triple Axle home on wheels. I believe the rules only apply to commercial operators, not operators for personal use.


Correct only when making profit.


----------



## TheXpress2002

Tomorrow system is south. Non issue for those north of M59 

With this though if the trend holds so would the system Tuesday.

That would mean a more significant snow and ice event rather than a mix and rain Tuesday/Wednesday


----------



## Freshwater

TheXpress2002;1970932 said:


> Tomorrow system is south. Non issue for those north of M59
> 
> With this though if the trend holds so would the system Tuesday.
> 
> That would mean a more significant snow and ice event rather than a mix and rain Tuesday/Wednesday


Thank you sir. Can we start looking at these southern tracks a trend yet?


----------



## terrapro

TheXpress2002;1970932 said:


> Tomorrow system is south. Non issue for those north of M59
> 
> With this though if the trend holds so would the system Tuesday.
> 
> That would mean a more significant snow and ice event rather than a mix and rain Tuesday/Wednesday


Good to know. Thank you sir


----------



## grassmaster06

I'm ready for snow or spring, either way I want to make some money. And how do you downgrade the gvw on a dump trailer. I just got a chevy 3500 with gvw of 15000lb and my dump trailer is 14000lb , so this puts me in cdl category.


----------



## hosejockey4506

TheXpress2002;1970932 said:


> Tomorrow system is south. Non issue for those north of M59
> 
> With this though if the trend holds so would the system Tuesday.
> 
> That would mean a more significant snow and ice event rather than a mix and rain Tuesday/Wednesday


http://www.mlive.com/weather/index.ssf/2015/02/finally_seeing_hints_of_spring.html

I dont know how old this data is but check out this video explaining on the the jet stream is changing and will start pushing storms back north (warm air)


----------



## redskinsfan34

Ryan what are your thoughts for totals south of 59?


----------



## TheXpress2002

hosejockey4506;1970954 said:


> http://www.mlive.com/weather/index.ssf/2015/02/finally_seeing_hints_of_spring.html
> 
> I dont know how old this data is but check out this video explaining on the the jet stream is changing and will start pushing storms back north (warm air)


Outlook is for a warm up mid month. There will be a few cutters that should bring rain to the area. Should see below average temps to end the month into April.


----------



## Defcon 5

TheXpress2002;1970971 said:


> Outlook is for a warm up mid month. There will be a few cutters that should bring rain to the area. Should see below average temps to end the month into April.


Pack it in Boys!!!!!...............


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Defcon 5;1971009 said:


> Pack it in Boys!!!!!...............


Stick it in your ear.


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes;1971021 said:


> Stick it in your ear.


I knew that would draw you out of the weeds.......:laughing:......:laughing:


----------



## terrapro

Saltings for everyone here on out!


----------



## Defcon 5

terrapro;1971046 said:


> Saltings for everyone here on out!


Salting?????......I have enough Brown Residue on my sites it will fight off 6" to 10"....:laughing:.....:laughing:......


----------



## M.McDaniel

Freshwater;1970855 said:


> No worries. I did understand your point.
> 
> Commercial laws only apply when making profit. That's why moving with a u haul doesn't apply.





RMGLawn;1970857 said:


> The same way John down the street drives his F450 with his Triple Axle home on wheels. I believe the rules only apply to commercial operators, not operators for personal use.


I shake my head every time I see that housewife rumblin' 75 mph down the freeway at 45,000 lbs.


----------



## M.McDaniel

grassmaster06;1970949 said:


> I'm ready for snow or spring, either way I want to make some money. And how do you downgrade the gvw on a dump trailer. I just got a chevy 3500 with gvw of 15000lb and my dump trailer is 14000lb , so this puts me in cdl category.


The guy at that trailer place on Geddes rd. in Canton told me the industry has new trailers out that have a 9,999 gvrw catered towards this situation. I guess the days of pulling a skid with a one ton diesel dually are over.


----------



## newhere

Copy and paste for those who don't like buying into a pump and dump of penny stocks.


Busy day for me - but, recent data showing only an inch or 2 south of Detroit, and a dusting to an inch north of Detroit ( for overnight tonight and tomorrow- Keep up to date with SEMI Weather in case anything changes... Still a chance at ice and then RAIN for Tuesday.. Have a good weekend!


----------



## Freshwater

M.McDaniel;1971102 said:


> The guy at that trailer place on Geddes rd. in Canton told me the industry has new trailers out that have a 9,999 gvrw catered towards this situation. I guess the days of pulling a skid with a one ton diesel dually are over.


Bought a trailer from him. 2 5200lb axles. Should be 10400 right? Stamped by manufacturer for 9990, or 9950 (have to look). But I can legally weigh 10400. Why? Truck hitch absorbs up to 1500lb gvw. As long as your not actually over your axle weights your good.


----------



## goinggreen

Thanks guys for your input on a dump trailer. Procut I think i have seen you around the Dewitt area. I have bought most of my trailers at us127 Motorsports and they have been great. I talked to them yesterday about there sure-trac dumps. part of my decision will depend on who will give me financing for the dump trailer. 

I'm not sure if we have a PJ dealer around the Lansing area. I don't want to have to drive an hour if i need anything worked on.


----------



## Lightningllc

newhere;1971131 said:


> Copy and paste for those who don't like buying into a pump and dump of penny stocks.
> 
> Busy day for me - but, recent data showing only an inch or 2 south of Detroit, and a dusting to an inch north of Detroit ( for overnight tonight and tomorrow- Keep up to date with SEMI Weather in case anything changes... Still a chance at ice and then RAIN for Tuesday.. Have a good weekend!


Question. Being a west side guy what would classify us? Now Monroe is south and saint Clair shores is north but where do we stand.

If I read the map right we are exactly due west of Detroit so do I split the forecast in half and hope for the best??


----------



## On a Call

Just got in from our pre. Looks like it's on the way


----------



## KL3540

The Small flakes in starting in Sterling Heights are about to make the roads slick ..


----------



## johnnyjeep

goinggreen;1971216 said:


> Thanks guys for your input on a dump trailer. Procut I think i have seen you around the Dewitt area. I have bought most of my trailers at us127 Motorsports and they have been great. I talked to them yesterday about there sure-trac dumps. part of my decision will depend on who will give me financing for the dump trailer.
> 
> I'm not sure if we have a PJ dealer around the Lansing area. I don't want to have to drive an hour if i need anything worked on.


I bought a PJ from DR Trailer Sales, it was worth the drive....they have the best prices around, that I found. Scott over there set mine up with 8,000 LB Oil bath axles with electric disc brakes...its a beast. I've been pretty happy with PJ's quality in the past.







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## redskinsfan34

Is anyone seeing any accumulation? There's mot enough down to salt in Dexter.


----------



## Freshwater

redskinsfan34;1971493 said:


> Is anyone seeing any accumulation? There's mot enough down to salt in Dexter.


Full salt run. Livonia garden city Westland redford wayne. Solid 1/4 inch. Residual Didnt hold.


----------



## TheXpress2002

Models are south also with Tuesdays system.

Should be an interesting event. Everyone will see snow to start. Changing to freezing rain and sleet for a good portion of the day. As the system slides east it will transition back to snow. 

I think M59 north sees all snow. Largest concern for ice accretion is M59 to I96


----------



## redskinsfan34

Thanks Ryan. Are you seeing anything for the rest of today?


----------



## TheXpress2002

redskinsfan34;1971545 said:


> Thanks Ryan. Are you seeing anything for the rest of today?


Salted everthing already. Should take care of anything that slips north


----------



## newhere

I think that one can be chalked down as a bust.
Tuesday looks like another bust, chalk it up now. 
So who's going to the show on Tuesday ?


----------



## Defcon 5

newhere;1971131 said:


> Copy and paste for those who don't like buying into a pump and dump of penny stocks.
> 
> Busy day for me - but, recent data showing only an inch or 2 south of Detroit, and a dusting to an inch north of Detroit ( for overnight tonight and tomorrow- Keep up to date with SEMI Weather in case anything changes... Still a chance at ice and then RAIN for Tuesday.. Have a good weekend!


Barely have a Half an inch in Trenton......So...You forecast was a "Bust" also...Trenton is South of Detroit...Right???


----------



## redskinsfan34

Defcon 5;1971647 said:


> Barely have a Half an inch in Trenton......So...You forecast was a "Bust" also...Trenton is South of Detroit...Right???


And here we go.


----------



## terrapro

Driving around now makes me wonder why I apped this AM. Everything is melted salted or not. I guess I must be use to those frigid ass temps lol


----------



## Defcon 5

terrapro;1971758 said:


> Driving around now makes me wonder why I apped this AM. Everything is melted salted or not. I guess I must be use to those frigid ass temps lol


My Motto is......When in doubt...Throw some "Brown" Down....:whistling:....


----------



## redskinsfan34

Turned into a nice sunny day. I'm getting the itch to jump on a mower.


----------



## Lightningllc

Have any you guys had this flu going around. Holy crap I'm beat down. 

Nothing worse than cold chills and a hour later the hot sweats. Fml


----------



## Superior L & L

We light app'ed everything. Forcast had mostly cloudy, and it turned I to a beautiful sunny day


----------



## magnatrac

Lightningllc;1971924 said:


> Have any you guys had this flu going around. Holy crap I'm beat down.
> 
> Nothing worse than cold chills and a hour later the hot sweats. Fml


In the past week both my kids and my wife have been sick. As soon as the first one was sick I started my airborne and zinc regiment and knock on wood I'm good still. Getting sick sucks at least this snow was a dud ,hope you feel better soon.


----------



## terrapro

Lightningllc;1971924 said:


> Have any you guys had this flu going around. Holy crap I'm beat down.
> 
> Nothing worse than cold chills and a hour later the hot sweats. Fml


I was just wondering earlier what you were up to cause you have been quiet lol
Take it easy. I heard a nasty GI bug was going around.


----------



## KL3540

redskinsfan34;1971875 said:



> Turned into a nice sunny day. I'm getting the itch to jump on a mower.


Yes sir!!!! I'm excited to get the mower zipping around!!!

Although today, my neighbor asked if I wanted to zip around in the snowmobiles. I've never been riding. Wow!!! I'm game for 6 more months of snow!!!!

Ok, a beer outside in hot weather sounds great too.... Now the fire is going and a homebrew beer has been cracked.

As for flu season, I know a few oeoe who had it coming out both ends. Yikes!!!!. They said it lasted a day and they were good again. Good luck to you!!!


----------



## terrapro

Anyone selling any saddle tanks or prewetting systems?


----------



## Lightningllc

terrapro;1971972 said:


> I was just wondering earlier what you were up to cause you have been quiet lol
> Take it easy. I heard a nasty GI bug was going around.


Thursday 105 fever, lost my voice, feel like a train drove over me then backed up and is trying to finish me off.

Damn being sick sucks.


----------



## KL3540

Lightningllc;1971984 said:


> Thursday 105 fever, lost my voice, feel like a train drove over me then backed up and is trying to finish me off.
> 
> Damn being sick sucks.


Wow, dangerous fever!!!


----------



## terrapro

Lightningllc;1971984 said:


> Thursday 105 fever, lost my voice, feel like a train drove over me then backed up and is trying to finish me off.
> 
> Damn being sick sucks.





KL3540;1971986 said:


> Wow, dangerous fever!!!


Yeah no kidding! 105 is way high for an adult


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Lightningllc;1971984 said:


> Thursday 105 fever, lost my voice, feel like a train drove over me then backed up and is trying to finish me off.
> 
> Damn being sick sucks.


All those nasty germs floating around in Florida.

Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## grassmaster06

terrapro;1971979 said:


> Anyone selling any saddle tanks or prewetting systems?


I have the salt Dogg pre wet system I would sell .all in good shape , controller harness pump and tank $400 and you can take it


----------



## TGS Inc.

*Tiny band...*

Had a tiny band of dry / powdery snow come through Canton, Westland 275 corridor. No damage that we can see to lots that were salted Sunday...


----------



## terrapro

TGS Inc.;1972265 said:


> Had a tiny band of dry / powdery snow come through Canton, Westland 275 corridor. No damage that we can see to lots that were salted Sunday...


Same here. If there is anything it will be gone by 10, there's a fine line you have to walk to keep them happy.
I always double check though to make sure its happening the way its suppose to.


----------



## Lightningllc

Salt flats held good. Your ok


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Had a dusting by 0130. 

By 0300 it had evaporated from untreated pavement. Back to bed I went.


----------



## RMGLawn

Some spots in Taylor, Southgate, and Riverview got hit pretty hard with that dusting. 1/4" to 1/2" on treated in a few areas.


----------



## On a Call

Sunny in Toledo, melt down soon


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Any chance I could get a FB update for GR area weather tomorrow?


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes;1972363 said:


> Any chance I could get a FB update for GR area weather tomorrow?


........Im also requesting a FB weather update for Metro Detroit...


----------



## newhere

Looks like freezing rain will start up between 8am and 10am on Tuesday! Light snow or sleet could start, but it will be short lived! Looks like everything will change over to rain between 1 and 3 pm! Any snow we get will be less than an inch! I will try to get more detailed and more updates tomorrow. Have a great week ahead and God Bless!


----------



## On a Call

My local report said the same but added 1-3 inches weird huh cover all bases


----------



## Defcon 5

On a Call;1972399 said:


> My local report said the same but added 1-3 inches weird huh cover all bases


What did you guys get down there yesterday???


----------



## Mark Oomkes

I have 2" predicted by me for tomorrow. Only a little freezing rain. 

Who to believe? 

Guess I'll give all my guys the day off tomorrow.


----------



## On a Call

Defcon 5;1972406 said:


> What did you guys get down there yesterday???


Solid four over a 9 hour period. Hate those drawn out storms...well not hate but let it dump.

South of us caught seven inches


----------



## redskinsfan34

Well just for the record John Dee is saying basically rain only for the southern half of lower MI. and no snow. What are your thoughts Ryan?


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Getting a lot of mixed forecast also. Nat weather show us getting just over 3" 7am to 7pm tomorrow plus just over a 1/4" of rain in that time and not getting above freezing till later tomorrow night.


----------



## Turf Z

Tomorrows gonna be a mess.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Turf Z;1972424 said:


> Tomorrows gonna be a mess.


Facebook says differently.


----------



## TheXpress2002

Here's the issue. Upper levels can spit out whatever temps they want. The issue at hand is the lower levels and ground temps. Last Feb 20. All radar returns were rain yet it was snow falling and we had 4 inches before noon. We had freezing rain followed by straight rain with a flash freeze that night.

Same set up. 

This is a pain of a system to track.

...and I don't give flying fig if it busts.


----------



## TGS Inc.

TheXpress2002;1972466 said:


> Here's the issue. Upper levels can spit out whatever temps they want. The issue at hand is the lower levels and ground temps. Last Feb 20. All radar returns were rain yet it was snow falling and we had 4 inches before noon. We had freezing rain followed by straight rain with a flash freeze that night.
> 
> Same set up.
> 
> This is a pain of a system to track.
> 
> ...and I don't give flying fig if it busts.


Oh I remember that one all too well!! Skiing up north...nothing predicted except a little rain shower at best. Nothing on radar! 3-4" of cement as you said Ryan. Was running the event from a Panerra on I-75...Not fun!


----------



## redskinsfan34

TheXpress2002;1972466 said:


> Here's the issue. Upper levels can spit out whatever temps they want. The issue at hand is the lower levels and ground temps. Last Feb 20. All radar returns were rain yet it was snow falling and we had 4 inches before noon. We had freezing rain followed by straight rain with a flash freeze that night.
> 
> Same set up.
> 
> This is a pain of a system to track.
> 
> ...and I don't give flying fig if it busts.


I remember that day (Feb. 20) my truck was down and I was about to throw up from stress when that cement started falling from the sky. I'll never let that happen again. Any updates would be greatly appreciated Ryan Thanks.


----------



## On a Call

Salting heavy tonight !


----------



## Freshwater

Was that the one. That started with the giant 3" snowflakes? If it was we had thunder snow with that one. Turned to sleet, then rain, then sleet, then froze.
Bunch of guys tried to wait for it to melt.


----------



## KL3540

LapeerLandscape;1972422 said:


> Getting a lot of mixed forecast also. Nat weather show us getting just over 3" 7am to 7pm tomorrow plus just over a 1/4" of rain in that time and not getting above freezing till later tomorrow night.


hopefully this works out for us up north!!! Stays cool and snows only


----------



## On a Call

Freshwater;1972509 said:


> Was that the one. That started with the giant 3" snowflakes? If it was we had thunder snow with that one. Turned to sleet, then rain, then sleet, then froze.
> Bunch of guys tried to wait for it to melt.


Yeah I remember one like that.

Dumb to wait

Salt early clean early


----------



## RMGLawn

On a Call;1972537 said:


> Yeah I remember one like that.
> 
> Dumb to wait
> 
> Salt early clean early


With that storm last year we plowed and salted early but it was dumb. We had a quarter inch of ice on everything once the flash freeze came through. Had we waited we would of just been pushing crusty snow. The rain had built up because it had no where to go with all of the snow


----------



## Lightningllc

NUKE IT NOW. PRE-SALT. 

Have a great relaxing day tomorrow. 

Tomorrow night a light salt run. 

YUP YOU HEARD IT HERE FIRST!!!


----------



## Defcon 5

Lightningllc;1972594 said:


> NUKE IT NOW. PRE-SALT.
> 
> Have a great relaxing day tomorrow.
> 
> Tomorrow night a light salt run.
> 
> YUP YOU HEARD IT HERE FIRST!!!


You have it all figured out......


----------



## Lightningllc

BETTER YET


#MORESALT



Solves all issues in life!!!!


----------



## Mark Oomkes

It almost sounds like the weather might be so bad that dental procedures might be cancelled..............


----------



## Lightningllc

Mark Oomkes;1972608 said:


> It almost sounds like the weather might be so bad that dental procedures might be cancelled..............


You can still have your dentures installed.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Lightningllc;1972621 said:


> You can still have your dentures installed.


I'm not an old gray haired guy.


----------



## KL3540

It's sooo warm outside!!! Feels great!!! ☀ Sun is shining and all I want to do is start summer !!!


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Where's my Facebook C&P update?

Latest update from NWS:

_Tonight A 40 percent chance of snow after 4am. Increasing clouds, with a low around 19. Calm wind becoming southeast around 6 mph after midnight.
Tuesday Snow and sleet before 1pm, then rain, freezing rain, and sleet between 1pm and 4pm, then snow, freezing rain, and sleet after 4pm. High near 34. Southeast wind 10 to 16 mph. Chance of precipitation is 100%. New ice accumulation of less than a 0.1 of an inch possible. New snow and sleet accumulation of around 3 inches._

Now they're up to 3" AND .1" of ice. Wish FB would keep up with the changes.


----------



## Turf Z

Advisory time


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Turf Z;1972714 said:


> Advisory time


FB is letting us down:

.SHORT TERM...(THIS EVENING THROUGH WEDNESDAY NIGHT)
ISSUED AT 329 PM EST MON MAR 2 2015

FOCUS IS SQUARELY ON THE SYSTEM FOR TOMORROW AS IT WILL BRING A
MIX OF PRECIPITATION TO THE AREA. *WINTER WEATHER ADVISORY* WILL BE
ISSUED FOR THE ENTIRE AREA FROM 700 AM THROUGH 800 PM ON TUESDAY.

Good call. Thumbs Up

I am not liking the looks of the rest of the discussion. Sounds like a long day.

Shoot, I might not make it to MGIA like someone said a week or so ago.


----------



## TheXpress2002

Mark Oomkes;1972722 said:


> FB is letting us down:
> 
> .SHORT TERM...(THIS EVENING THROUGH WEDNESDAY NIGHT)
> ISSUED AT 329 PM EST MON MAR 2 2015
> 
> FOCUS IS SQUARELY ON THE SYSTEM FOR TOMORROW AS IT WILL BRING A
> MIX OF PRECIPITATION TO THE AREA. *WINTER WEATHER ADVISORY* WILL BE
> ISSUED FOR THE ENTIRE AREA FROM 700 AM THROUGH 800 PM ON TUESDAY.
> 
> Good call. Thumbs Up
> 
> I am not liking the looks of the rest of the discussion. Sounds like a long day.
> 
> Shoot, I might not make it to MGIA like someone said a week or so ago.


............

#SadHorn


----------



## Turf Z

So with 1-2" of snow coming first would it be better to presalt and get a decent residual barrier going for the freezing rain, or not salt and let the snow accumulate and the absorb the freezing drizzle midday?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Turf Z;1972747 said:


> So with 1-2" of snow coming first would it be better to presalt and get a decent residual barrier going for the freezing rain, or not salt and let the snow accumulate and the absorb the freezing drizzle midday?


And there is the $64,000 question.


----------



## gunsworth

I think we need that child psychology guy back in this thread. Sounds like a bunch of 8 year old girls in here. For christ sake get over yourselves


----------



## Mark Oomkes

TheXpress2002;1972745 said:


> ............
> 
> #SadHorn


I'll just have to wait until the old guy can suck soup through a straw and we can all get together.


----------



## TheXpress2002

Mark Oomkes;1972754 said:


> I'll just have to wait until the old guy can suck soup through a straw and we can all get together.


We'll swing by his house and salt his driveway for him


----------



## Mark Oomkes

TheXpress2002;1972757 said:


> We'll swing by his house and salt his driveway for him


Wouldn't him out in the weather with sandals and white socks........


----------



## Turf Z

Mark Oomkes;1972751 said:


> And there is the $64,000 question.


I expected you to share some wisdom


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Turf Z;1972747 said:


> So with 1-2" of snow coming first would it be better to presalt and get a decent residual barrier going for the freezing rain, or not salt and let the snow accumulate and the absorb the freezing drizzle midday?


Salt, plow, salt makes the most money.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Turf Z;1972764 said:


> I expected you to share some wisdom


I don't have any to share, I'm apparently and 8 YO child. 

I'll be waiting until early morning to make a final call. My gut tells me to salt ahead of the storm (pre-salting  ) and keep salting from there. But if the foreguess holds, kinda hard to let 3" of snow go untouched while waiting for the freezing rain to hit. But, since it's supposed to turn to crap right around rush hour, probably try to get a round in before then.

Should be fun.


----------



## TheXpress2002

I think the highest impact area will be 96 to M 59 corridor where there will be the most issues. North of 59 should be all snow so that should be predictable.

The most difficult area will be the 96 to 94 corridor all depends if the warm air wins out or not


----------



## Mark Oomkes

LapeerLandscape;1972766 said:


> Salt, plow, salt makes the most money.


BUT, if ice is supposed to accumulate, it's better to leave the snow.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

TheXpress2002;1972774 said:


> I think the highest impact area will be 96 to M 59 corridor where there will be the most issues. North of 59 should be all snow so that should be predictable.
> 
> The most difficult area will be the 96 to 94 corridor all depends if the warm air wins out or not


I hate the 96-94 corridor this year.


----------



## extremepusher

On the 4 o'clock local weather, there predicting 1.2" for Holland area and 1.5" for Grand rapids area by 7 pm tomorrow!


----------



## Mark Oomkes

extremepusher;1972798 said:


> On the 4 o'clock local weather, there predicting 1.2" for Holland area and 1.5" for Grand rapids area by 7 pm tomorrow!


Perfect!!!


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes;1972785 said:


> I hate the 96-94 corridor this year.


Im in the 96-94 corridor.......:whistling:.......


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes;1972626 said:


> I'm not an old gray haired guy.


Im an old grey haired guy..........Why are you picking on me today??....Your "Abrasive" personality is on display today.....


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Defcon 5;1972829 said:


> Im an old grey haired guy..........Why are you picking on me today??....Your "Abrasive" personality is on display today.....


On my way to the good ole days of PS.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes;1972840 said:


> On my way to the good ole days of PS.


Here have a snickers.


----------



## h2oking

Driving down Wixom rd today with my wife and daughter, they happen to see one of the pick ups from Troy Clogg with the pink plow and they both went ape ****. I wouldn't be suprised if I woke up in the am and my truck is spray painted pink.my wife all of the sudden has an interest in snow that never existed before.


----------



## Defcon 5

h2oking;1972862 said:


> Driving down Wixom rd today with my wife and daughter, they happen to see one of the pick ups from Troy Clogg with the pink plow and they both went ape ****. I wouldn't be suprised if I woke up in the am and my truck is spray painted pink.my wife all of the sudden has an interest in snow that never existed before.


Very eye catching........


----------



## Defcon 5

A little dirty.......Pink spreader gets lots of looks and question....


----------



## Defcon 5

Im waiting for Oomkes to say they are not looking at the spreader....They are looking at the "Clown" driving it.......:waving:


----------



## KL3540

Is anyone going to this MGIA tomorrow? Is it worth going to? I've never been and Im contemplating going. Do they have beer? Is this an event with discounts? Is there alcohol.... All serious questions


----------



## Lightningllc

Defcon 5;1972874 said:


> A little dirty.......Pink spreader gets lots of looks and question....


Looks like sawdust in the spreader, Is that a new form of traction control?? xysportxysport


----------



## LapeerLandscape

KL3540;1972890 said:


> Is anyone going to this MGIA tomorrow? Is it worth going to? I've never been and Im contemplating going. Do they have beer? Is this an event with discounts? Is there alcohol.... All serious questions


I though you drank wine? My son and I are going to try and go tomorrow if not Wednesday.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Lightningllc;1972893 said:


> Looks like sawdust in the spreader, Is that a new form of traction control?? xysportxysport


Probably that cheap brown salt from overseas.


----------



## Defcon 5

Lightningllc;1972893 said:


> Looks like sawdust in the spreader, Is that a new form of traction control?? xysportxysport


Its that "Wonderful" Brown Salt......More like sand than sawdust......


----------



## Lightningllc

KL3540;1972890 said:


> Is anyone going to this MGIA tomorrow? Is it worth going to? I've never been and Im contemplating going. Do they have beer? Is this an event with discounts? Is there alcohol.... All serious questions


It's about seeing other people in the industry, The boss plow girls , Getting drunk, Going to buffalo wild wings and getting drunker ( or tilted kilt).

Discounts Nope


----------



## Boomer123

Doesn't look like enough snow to plow tomorrow.


----------



## Defcon 5

Lightningllc;1972900 said:


> It's about seeing other people in the industry, The boss plow girls , Getting drunk, Going to buffalo wild wings and getting drunker ( or tilted kilt).
> 
> Discounts Nope


Can I go with you????....The getting Drunk part interests me........:laughing:


----------



## TheXpress2002

Defcon 5;1972874 said:


> A little dirty.......Pink spreader gets lots of looks and question....


There is still snow on that lot...

...is that acceptable practice


----------



## Defcon 5

TheXpress2002;1972907 said:


> There is still snow on that lot...
> 
> ...is that acceptable practice


Yes.........Thumbs Up


----------



## brookline

Defcon 5;1972898 said:


> Its that "Wonderful" Brown Salt......More like sand than sawdust......


With big brown boulders hiding when you dump a bucket load in your hopper.


----------



## Lightningllc

TheXpress2002;1972907 said:


> There is still snow on that lot...
> 
> ...is that acceptable practice


To bad he's the boss. Not acceptable.


----------



## KL3540

LapeerLandscape;1972895 said:


> I though you drank wine? My son and I are going to try and go tomorrow if not Wednesday.


LMAO, you caught me!!! Well I can't go Wednesday but hoping for tomorrow after my 9:00am appt.

So there is beer there!! Awesome... No discounts sucks but if there is stuff for sale and beer, that can be dangerous...

Tilted kilt in Sterling? Or is there others?


----------



## Luther

TheXpress2002;1972774 said:


> I think the highest impact area will be 96 to M 59 corridor where there will be the most issues. North of 59 should be all snow so that should be predictable.
> 
> The most difficult area will be the 96 to 94 corridor all depends if the warm air wins out or not


Sounds like an interesting day. Thumbs Up

You guys have fun out there. I'll be nice and warm in a dentist chair somewhere.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Going to the dentist sucks. I would rather get a vasectomy then go to the dentist.


----------



## KL3540

LapeerLandscape;1972949 said:


> Going to the dentist sucks. I would rather get a vasectomy then go to the dentist.


Funny you say this!!! I'm getting mine on the 16th!!! That's makes me feel better..... Not much, but a little better


----------



## Lightningllc

LapeerLandscape;1972949 said:


> Going to the dentist sucks. I would rather get a vasectomy then go to the dentist.


I'd rather go to dentist.


----------



## Lightningllc

KL3540;1972954 said:


> Funny you say this!!! I'm getting mine on the 16th!!! That's makes me feel better..... Not much, but a little better


Your getting your balls chopped off. Damn dude.


----------



## KL3540

Lightningllc;1972961 said:


> Your getting your balls chopped off. Damn dude.


They're already in the wife's purse..., yup, unfortunately they are cutting them off .... Doc said I can drink away my sorrows as soon as the medication wears off....


----------



## terrapro

Lightningllc;1972959 said:


> I'd rather go to dentist.


I'd rather get a vasectomy! I would rather have my teeth pulled then have more kids :/


----------



## LapeerLandscape

KL3540;1972954 said:


> Funny you say this!!! I'm getting mine on the 16th!!! That's makes me feel better..... Not much, but a little better


Its not bad just do what they say and use the ice. The next day I was going up and down stairs (slowly) and a concert that night. Just don't jump off the side of a trailer for a while, that hurt.


----------



## newhere

12z data all in... NAM showing some serious concern over sleet/freezing rain.. GFS, not as much, but some, same with Euro.... One thing is for certain, we will see sleet and freezing rain, and probably even SOME snow to start. The question is, how much and will it be enough for schools to be cancelled tomorrow? Early guess, would be YES! Although it should NOT be horrible EARY AM, but, when the kids get out of school tomorrow, roads could be very bad.. I will keep an eye on this, and give full update with TIMES, and amounts, later tonight.. Have a good day!


----------



## KL3540

LapeerLandscape;1972971 said:


> Its not bad just do what they say and use the ice. The next day I was going up and down stairs (slowly) and a concert that night. Just don't jump off the side of a trailer for a while, that hurt.


My hope is come home and do nothing... Tuesday I'll try and keep everything to a minimum as I have some help comig. Wednesday will be back at it so hopefully I can remain slightly inactive at work...


----------



## KL3540

newhere;1972979 said:


> 12z data all in... NAM showing some serious concern over sleet/freezing rain.. GFS, not as much, but some, same with Euro.... One thing is for certain, we will see sleet and freezing rain, and probably even SOME snow to start. The question is, how much and will it be enough for schools to be cancelled tomorrow? Early guess, would be YES! Although it should NOT be horrible EARY AM, but, when the kids get out of school tomorrow, roads could be very bad.. I will keep an eye on this, and give full update with TIMES, and amounts, later tonight.. Have a good day!


I am excited to hear totals... Hopefully it's snowy up by me....

MGIA, beers, then plow snow!!! Sounds respnsoble ....


----------



## Freshwater

What a day..... Edison found a pretty substantial natural gas leak in my house. So basically me and my family have been breathing in poison for who knows how long, months? Years? Long enough that we were used to the smell. Had my daughter's bday party yesterday and all the guests smelled it. We're lucky we didn't explode, not to mention all the weird health problems weve been having. I'm just furious I missed it. 
Plow issues, truck issues, someone almost rearended my spreader. I got out of my truck and went off on the guy in the middle of the road. My anxiety level is sky high, please be rain is all I can say.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

LapeerLandscape;1972949 said:


> Going to the dentist sucks. I would rather get a vasectomy then go to the dentist.


You're nuts!


----------



## Mark Oomkes

newhere;1972979 said:


> 12z data all in... NAM showing some serious concern over sleet/freezing rain.. GFS, not as much, but some, same with Euro.... One thing is for certain, we will see sleet and freezing rain, and probably even SOME snow to start. The question is, how much and will it be enough for schools to be cancelled tomorrow? Early guess, would be YES! Although it should NOT be horrible EARY AM, but, when the kids get out of school tomorrow, throads could be very bad.. I will keep an eye on this, and give full update with TIMES, and amounts, later tonight.. Have a good day!


I thought it was goingto be all rain?


----------



## KL3540

Freshwater;1972998 said:


> What a day..... Edison found a pretty substantial natural gas leak in my house. So basically me and my family have been breathing in poison for who knows how long, months? Years? Long enough that we were used to the smell. Had my daughter's bday party yesterday and all the guests smelled it. We're lucky we didn't explode, not to mention all the weird health problems weve been having. I'm just furious I missed it.
> Plow issues, truck issues, someone almost rearended my spreader. I got out of my truck and went off on the guy in the middle of the road. My anxiety level is sky high, please be rain is all I can say.


Glad you're ok... What was it leaking from ? Did you see the house this week that went kaboom.... Not a pretty site... I was working and heard a house blow up. The front door was on the next block... Crazy!!! I don't know what bombs sound like, but I thought a bomb went off. I was probably a quarter mile away from the explosion... Crazy experience... You're very lucky...

Ahhh sound like you need a beer after almost losing your spreader incident


----------



## goinggreen

TheXpress2002;1972774 said:


> I think the highest impact area will be 96 to M 59 corridor where there will be the most issues. North of 59 should be all snow so that should be predictable.
> 
> The most difficult area will be the 96 to 94 corridor all depends if the warm air wins out or not


Ryan, How much are you thinking for the Lansing area for snow tomorrow? 
most of our sites are 96 and to the north.


----------



## Lightningllc

Freshwater;1972998 said:


> What a day..... Edison found a pretty substantial natural gas leak in my house. So basically me and my family have been breathing in poison for who knows how long, months? Years? Long enough that we were used to the smell. Had my daughter's bday party yesterday and all the guests smelled it. We're lucky we didn't explode, not to mention all the weird health problems weve been having. I'm just furious I missed it.
> Plow issues, truck issues, someone almost rearended my spreader. I got out of my truck and went off on the guy in the middle of the road. My anxiety level is sky high, please be rain is all I can say.


I would go have tests done. I've heard natural gas has tons of side effects.


----------



## terrapro

Freshwater;1972998 said:


> What a day..... Edison found a pretty substantial natural gas leak in my house. So basically me and my family have been breathing in poison for who knows how long, months? Years? Long enough that we were used to the smell. Had my daughter's bday party yesterday and all the guests smelled it. We're lucky we didn't explode, not to mention all the weird health problems weve been having. I'm just furious I missed it.
> Plow issues, truck issues, someone almost rearended my spreader. I got out of my truck and went off on the guy in the middle of the road. My anxiety level is sky high, please be rain is all I can say.


Yikes. Well be glad you figured it out now and something worse didn't happen.


----------



## h2oking

Freshwater;1972998 said:


> What a day..... Edison found a pretty substantial natural gas leak in my house. So basically me and my family have been breathing in poison for who knows how long, months? Years? Long enough that we were used to the smell. Had my daughter's bday party yesterday and all the guests smelled it. We're lucky we didn't explode, not to mention all the weird health problems weve been having. I'm just furious I missed it.
> Plow issues, truck issues, someone almost rearended my spreader. I got out of my truck and went off on the guy in the middle of the road. My anxiety level is sky high, please be rain is all I can say.


Glad to hear nothing bad happened. I would recommend too that you get checked out. As far as the other stuff it seems like if it wasn't for bad luck snow contractors would have none at all.


----------



## h2oking

KL3540;1972890 said:


> Is anyone going to this MGIA tomorrow? Is it worth going to? I've never been and Im contemplating going. Do they have beer? Is this an event with discounts? Is there alcohol.... All serious questions


if you've never been it can be worth a trip, all depends what your in the market for. I'm going to take a peek at a new pipe puller, need to start updating my equipment as much as my wallet tells me I don't want too. Skip the booze at the show, stingers bar is much better.


----------



## TheXpress2002

Mark Oomkes;1973013 said:


> I thought it was goingto be all rain?


You should get FB....it's chaos over there.

Don't forget to friend request me.


----------



## KL3540

h2oking;1973059 said:


> if you've never been it can be worth a trip, all depends what your in the market for. I'm going to take a peek at a new pipe puller, need to start updating my equipment as much as my wallet tells me I don't want too. Skip the booze at the show, stingers bar is much better.


Pile puller? Hey defcon (caN you post a photo for me).what isa pile puller ? Sorry for my ignorance.

That's my thought, it has to be worth something going there.

Is the booze expensive or reasonable? What is stingers? Or where I should ask.


----------



## Freshwater

We're definitely getting checked out. Gas leaks are no joke. 
As far as the dude almost rearended me. He was racing the guy behind me to merge, the guy wouldn't let him in. I didn't have anything to do with that. I had to stop for someone turning in front of me, so this guy speeds around the other guy and almost hits me. I lost it, probably should have kept my cool.


----------



## Luther

TheXpress2002;1973076 said:


> You should get FB....it's chaos over there.
> 
> Don't forget to friend request me.


I remember a day just like this about a year ago...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

TheXpress2002;1973076 said:


> You should get FB....it's chaos over there.
> 
> Don't forget to friend request me.


I'm so confused!

I better let everybody know that I'm cancelling their day off because the FB copy and paste was wrong.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

TCLA;1973095 said:


> I remember a day just like this about a year ago...


You do realize that the enema that the oral surgeon required of you was just a joke, right?


----------



## TheXpress2002

Mark Oomkes;1973103 said:


> You do realize that the enema that the oral surgeon required of you was just a joke, right?


......best post from you in awhile.


----------



## h2oking

Not a pile puller, thats what I call the trailer that pulls my skid steer. Pipe puller/vibratory plow knifes pipe in the ground for irrigation systems. I figure out how to post a pic, but Google ditch witch 410sx, thats what I'm trying to replace. Stingers is on Grand River a couple miles west of trade show by wixom rd, also worth the trip.


----------



## KL3540

h2oking;1973109 said:


> Not a pile puller, thats what I call the trailer that pulls my skid steer. Pipe puller/vibratory plow knifes pipe in the ground for irrigation systems. I figure out how to post a pic, but Google ditch witch 410sx, thats what I'm trying to replace. Stingers is on Grand River a couple miles west of trade show by wixom rd, also worth the trip.


Wow, I am special.... To many pops.... Totally misread that... I was thinking there was a totally new piece of machinery I was going to learn about. Never used a pipe puller either but I did hear hooking a subsoiler to my tractor will sink pipes or cable.... So I've seen video of it but have never tried it.


----------



## KL3540

Freshwater;1973093 said:


> We're definitely getting checked out. Gas leaks are no joke.
> As far as the dude almost rearended me. He was racing the guy behind me to merge, the guy wouldn't let him in. I didn't have anything to do with that. I had to stop for someone turning in front of me, so this guy speeds around the other guy and almost hits me. I lost it, probably should have kept my cool.[/QUOTE
> Not sure if I missed it, but what was leaking the gas


----------



## extremepusher

Now locally weather saying 3.9" for Holland and Grand Rapids by 9pm. Will see, 1.2 & 3.9 is a big difference.. Maybe get 2 pushes out of it because of timing.


----------



## Freshwater

KL3540;1973120 said:


> Freshwater;1973093 said:
> 
> 
> 
> We're definitely getting checked out. Gas leaks are no joke.
> As far as the dude almost rearended me. He was racing the guy behind me to merge, the guy wouldn't let him in. I didn't have anything to do with that. I had to stop for someone turning in front of me, so this guy speeds around the other guy and almost hits me. I lost it, probably should have kept my cool.[/QUOTE
> Not sure if I missed it, but what was leaking the gas
> 
> 
> 
> One of the fittings on one of my gas pipes. The pipe dope got old and failed. It probably started real slow. Weve been cooped up with the windows closed all winter. Edison came out for free, ran a wand that socks in air along all the fittings and tests it.
Click to expand...


----------



## KL3540

Freshwater;1973130 said:


> KL3540;1973120 said:
> 
> 
> 
> One of the fittings on one of my gas pipes. The pipe dope got old and failed. It probably started real slow. Weve been cooped up with the windows closed all winter. Edison came out for free, ran a wand that socks in air along all the fittings and tests it.
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, well glad family was smelling it to give you the heads up.
Click to expand...


----------



## Turf Z

extremepusher;1973129 said:


> Now locally weather saying 3.9" for Holland and Grand Rapids by 9pm. Will see, 1.2 & 3.9 is a big difference.. Maybe get 2 pushes out of it because of timing.


I was hoping for a nice 1.5"


----------



## Defcon 5

Its White out here......Can't even see the hood of my truck.....


----------



## TheXpress2002

Defcon 5;1973363 said:


> Its White out here......Can't even see the hood of my truck.....


You mean brown......right

Where's breakfast?


----------



## Defcon 5

TheXpress2002;1973371 said:


> You mean brown......right
> 
> Where's breakfast?


Don't know....Have an hour and a half before I gotta go watch planes take off.....


----------



## Defcon 5

I need a FB weather update........


----------



## Polar beard

TheXpress2002;1973371 said:


> You mean brown......right
> 
> Where's breakfast?


Well be at the Tip Top in Adrian. Dont think they serve beer though...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Defcon 5;1973377 said:


> Don't know....Have an hour and a half before I gotta go watch planes take off.....


That's a lot of time to drink...............


----------



## Lightningllc

Starting over on my side of things.


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes;1973397 said:


> That's a lot of time to drink...............


Yes......It is....

Snowing here now......Have taken it to Code Red Status.....


----------



## Turf Z

Coming down hot and heavy here, lots of dark blue on radar.... :|


----------



## Bigrd1

Just starting to come down here in Rochester.


----------



## KL3540

It's just starting to snow a bit in Almont!!!


----------



## grassmaster06

Stopped snowing over here in Wyandotte


----------



## Hdsnowpusher

Im pre plowing lol
What to do


----------



## delong17

1/4" so far in Lansing. Its still coming down real good


----------



## delong17

what facebook group are you guys all referring to?


----------



## hosejockey4506

Semi weather and se Michigan snowcast


----------



## cuttingedge13

I wish someone would have predicted a flat tire on my salt truck this morning..... I would have got up earlier.


----------



## On a Call

cuttingedge13;1973540 said:


> I wish someone would have predicted a flat tire on my salt truck this morning..... I would have got up earlier.


I did, but thought it was mine


----------



## redskinsfan34

Hey guys just a heads up. I'm in Chelsea and it's straight sleet right now. No snow mixed in.


----------



## Mike_PS

yes, I removed a few recent posts...let's move on please

thanks :waving:


----------



## bln

Michael J. Donovan;1973584 said:


> yes, I removed a few recent posts...let's move on please
> 
> thanks :waving:


You love us


----------



## FIREMEDIC2572

Michael J. Donovan;1973584 said:


> yes, I removed a few recent posts...let's move on please
> 
> thanks :waving:


Thanks, it is getting old to some of us..


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Dang it, every time I get my post count heading up, I screw it up. Lol

PS I love lake effect.


----------



## KL3540

In Mt Clemens now.... Do I dare drive to Novi for the super big trade show!!!


----------



## newhere

I wouldn't.


----------



## On a Call

What trade show


----------



## On a Call

KL3540;1973637 said:


> In Mt Clemens now.... Do I dare drive to Novi for the super big trade show!!!


What trade show ?


----------



## Metro Lawn

On a Call;1973647 said:


> What trade show ?


MGIA show is today


----------



## KL3540

On a Call;1973647 said:


> What trade show ?


Landscaping trade show in Novi...

No kids and open schedule today... I'm not touching snow until tonight (I don't salt yet)


----------



## On a Call

Hmmm I live not to far.

Is it worth the time ? Been to a few....never semed worth my time


----------



## KL3540

On a Call;1973663 said:


> Hmmm I live not to far.
> 
> Is it worth the time ? Been to a few....never semed worth my time


No clue, I've never been ... I assume no one will be there... Probably all plowing snow.... Maybe I can drop a business card in a fish bowl and win a new plow truck


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Interesting......


----------



## On a Call

Now that would be great

Where in Novi ?


----------



## KL3540

46100 grand river, novi


----------



## On a Call

Thank you 3540

If I win the truck I will let have a ride


----------



## KL3540

On a Call;1973752 said:


> Thank you 3540
> 
> If I win the truck I will let have a ride


Lol, excellent....

Well I'm here now...


----------



## On a Call

KL3540;1973764 said:


> Lol, excellent....
> 
> Well I'm here now...


Two questions

How would you rate it

And how late are they open


----------



## Mark Oomkes

KL3540;1973764 said:


> Lol, excellent....
> 
> Well I'm here now...


Anybody else?


----------



## On a Call

could one of you call me 419 392 1875


----------



## KL3540

On a Call;1973780 said:


> Two questions
> 
> How would you rate it
> 
> And how late are they open


Pretty interesting..., lots of cool ****... I may come back again but it wouldn't be a top priority. It is worth $20 to get in.

Boss, exmark, Monroe truck, toro, ditch witch, bobcat, hustler (new 104" ztr.... Cool but probably not practical and I didn't even bother to ask the price). Husqvarna some small wheel loaders(which seem cool) that about sums up the show... And a few other vendors as well.

But still interesting....


----------



## KL3540

Mark Oomkes;1973785 said:


> Anybody else?


there are more vendors and employees than "customers".... Seriously


----------



## LapeerLandscape

We got hit pretty hard up here, 3 to 4 inches in about 4 to 5 hours. Called the guys in just to keep everything open. To think we almost headed to trade show this morning based on the forecast yesterday, so glad we didn't.


----------



## KL3540

LapeerLandscape;1973809 said:


> We got hit pretty hard up here, 3 to 4 inches in about 4 to 5 hours. Called the guys in just to keep everything open. To think we almost headed to trade show this morning based on the forecast yesterday, so glad we didn't.


So you're saying I should come home?


----------



## LapeerLandscape

It might not be a bad idea. I just stopped for a quick break and headed back out.


----------



## On a Call

L L 

Need any help ?

Here in Toledo we are only catching rain


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Probably not but thanks. We have 6 trucks out just to keep things opened up and will go back tonight and do a complete plow. A look at the radar says its all done.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

LapeerLandscape;1973809 said:


> We got hit pretty hard up here, 3 to 4 inches in about 4 to 5 hours. Called the guys in just to keep everything open. To think we almost headed to trade show this morning based on the forecast yesterday, so glad we didn't.


Same here.

I think I just bit through my tongue.


----------



## On a Call

If any of you guys would like a hand contact me.

If I hear from before I leave Toledo, I will grab a salt truck or plow truck.

But with only 4 inches I bet you have it covered


----------



## KL3540

If I could only post a photo defcon!!!! I just saw a bunch of pink equipment


----------



## On a Call

Let me guess.......you were in Ferndale.


----------



## On a Call

I am outta here

Heading to the great white north


----------



## Lightningllc

Who are all these people


----------



## KL3540

Troy Clogg in the novi area


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Lightningllc;1973902 said:


> Who are all these people


Hi, I'm Mark.


----------



## Freshwater

Ryan, you were dead accurate on this one. Thank you.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes;1973916 said:


> Hi, I'm Mark.


----------



## ProperLandscape

LapeerLandscape;1973809 said:


> We got hit pretty hard up here, 3 to 4 inches in about 4 to 5 hours. Called the guys in just to keep everything open. To think we almost headed to trade show this morning based on the forecast yesterday, so glad we didn't.


Same here in Washington. Residentials I did at 1:30 have 1/4" of ice on them now.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Freshwater;1973949 said:


> Ryan, you were dead accurate on this one. Thank you.


I already bit through my tongue once today.



LapeerLandscape;1973956 said:


>


I had no idea who he was asking, thought I'd introduce myself. Seems to be the safest way to increase my post count.


----------



## terrapro

Uggh fricken day time events...
Oh and fricken 4" of snow, sleet, and rain packed into 1" of heavy slop mess...smh


----------



## KL3540

I keep seeing this post count stuff... Other threads too... Is there a free toaster for the most posts? 

There appeared to be a lot of standing water in the Novi area with no where to go... Yikes!!! If it all freezes


----------



## Lightningllc

This nuking thing is fun.


----------



## terrapro

Lightningllc;1974026 said:


> This nuking thing is fun.


Must be nice


----------



## Freshwater

Put a new mother board in my plow controller, now my plow is faster and stronger then ever. I'll take it! Strange though.


----------



## Lightningllc

Freshwater;1974221 said:


> Put a new mother board in my plow controller, now my plow is faster and stronger then ever. I'll take it! Strange though.


The old mother must have been worn out.


----------



## terrapro

Any one have some long term weather thoughts? I want to try out this new to me truck and salter


----------



## On a Call

Spring is here, sorry


----------



## Turf Z

Welp.

That was terrible. I'm done with winter now


----------



## Defcon 5

Turf Z;1974330 said:


> Welp.
> 
> That was terrible. I'm done with winter now


You and Oomkes should form a support group....


----------



## Superior L & L

Lightningllc;1974026 said:


> This nuking thing is fun.


Your crazy if you really did try and salt this event !


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Defcon 5;1974332 said:


> You and Oomkes should form a support group....


We need more lake effect!

Yesterday was a breeze.


----------



## Green Glacier

I DO NOT need any more freezing rain


----------



## Lightningllc

Superior L & L;1974342 said:


> Your crazy if you really did try and salt this event !


If I tell you yes and it worked. Well it worked.


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes;1974353 said:


> We need more lake effect!
> 
> Yesterday was a breeze.


It was a breeze for you maybe....All you do is drive around in the "Cummings" Barking out orders and "Trolling" other peoples accounts.........:whistling:.......


----------



## Lightningllc

Defcon 5;1974473 said:


> It was a breeze for you maybe....All you do is drive around in the "Cummings" Barking out orders and "Trolling" other peoples accounts.........:whistling:.......


Coming from the king troll.


----------



## Defcon 5

Lightningllc;1974481 said:


> Coming from the king troll.


King of "Trolls"...No......Maybe Prince of "Trolls".............:laughing:


----------



## terrapro

Green Glacier;1974357 said:


> I DO NOT need any more freezing rain


Yeah no kidding. The mix of freezing rain and sleet and high moisture content all around made a big ace mess of everything.
I have a feeling that will be the majority of what we will finish out the season with though.


----------



## Lightningllc

Yesterday was not a bad day. I'll take that anytime.


----------



## Freshwater

Who's at the trade show, and where are you?


----------



## TheXpress2002

Superior L & L;1974342 said:



> Your crazy if you really did try and salt this event !


Worked really well along 94...

...other places not so much


----------



## On a Call

I am glad I did !

It work just liked it should


----------



## terrapro

First casualty of the season for me...blew a brake line an hour ago...not to shabby especially since the season is almost done


----------



## redskinsfan34

terrapro;1974613 said:


> First casualty of the season for me...blew a brake line an hour ago...not to shabby especially since the season is almost done


Don't forget the blown fuse Cole. That had your truck down for quite a while. :whistling:


----------



## TheXpress2002

Looks like weight restrictions start Monday


----------



## Lightningllc

TheXpress2002;1974639 said:


> Looks like weight restrictions start Monday


That time of year sucks. Potholes here we come.


----------



## Defcon 5

TheXpress2002;1974639 said:


> Looks like weight restrictions start Monday


Is that what it says on Facebook?????....


----------



## TheXpress2002

Defcon 5;1974659 said:


> Is that what it says on Facebook?????....


.......Twitter


----------



## terrapro

redskinsfan34;1974629 said:


> Don't forget the blown fuse Cole. That had your truck down for quite a while. :whistling:


Oh yeah. That was my dump, I don't even think I've plowed with that much this year. I mainly have been running loads of crap with it. Now it has a vbox in it. Guess I gotta get that last load in my trailer hauled out before Monday...


----------



## WSBart

WAVE!

Hello from Traverse City!! Im a noob here but looking forward to learning about the snow and ice industry some more.


----------



## Lightningllc

^^^^^ get out now.


----------



## WSBart

lol............. okay 

But I have a lot of snow to move around up here


----------



## Freshwater

Lightningllc;1974759 said:


> ^^^^^ get out now.


^^^^LOL!

salt worked for me too. And the lots were by 94.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

TheXpress2002;1974639 said:


> Looks like weight restrictions start Monday


Not up here yet. Thumbs Up As of today anyways.

At one point or another, all 4 salt trucks were down yesterday. Although, about an hour into the snow, it didn't matter.

3 down at once in the afternoon. The spinner fell off that AWESOME Meyer. Booster line to the PS and PB on a Furd. Spinner bracket was mildly FUBARRED on the last. All back up and running by 1730.

What a great day!


----------



## WSBart

That............that doesnt sound good at all.

I thought dealing with plumbing/draining issues for the last week was bad.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

WSBart;1974784 said:


> That............that doesnt sound good at all.
> 
> I thought dealing with plumbing/draining issues for the last week was bad.





Lightningllc;1974759 said:


> ^^^^^ get out now.


As the esteemed Lightning stated, take his advice. Before you're in too deep.

That's a good day. lol


----------



## Defcon 5

WSBart;1974784 said:


> That............that doesnt sound good at all.
> 
> I thought dealing with plumbing/draining issues for the last week was bad.


Welcome................

Its all in good fun here......Grow a thick skin and you will be fine.......:salute:


----------



## gunsworth

We should just change the name of this thread to " people from no particular area snow and ice thread". Its like fathers day in Detroit


----------



## Defcon 5

One more thing......

Facebook is the only source of weather forecasting we use here.......


----------



## Lightningllc

gunsworth;1974814 said:


> We should just change the name of this thread to " people from no particular area snow and ice thread". Its like fathers day in Detroit


Father's Day in Detroit. LMAO.


----------



## Lightningllc

Defcon 5;1974818 said:


> One more thing......
> 
> Facebook is the only source of weather forecasting we use here.......


Facebookweather.com


----------



## terrapro

gunsworth;1974814 said:


> We should just change the name of this thread to " people from no particular area snow and ice thread". Its like fathers day in Detroit


Lol good stuff


----------



## Freshwater

Defcon 5;1974818 said:


> One more thing......
> 
> Facebook is the only source of weather forecasting we use here.......


Different forcast every hour!


----------



## Turf Z

Mark Oomkes;1974783 said:


> Not up here yet. Thumbs Up As of today anyways.
> 
> At one point or another, all 4 salt trucks were down yesterday. Although, about an hour into the snow, it didn't matter.
> 
> 3 down at once in the afternoon. The spinner fell off that AWESOME Meyer. Booster line to the PS and PB on a Furd. Spinner bracket was mildly FUBARRED on the last. All back up and running by 1730.
> 
> What a great day!





Mark Oomkes;1974353 said:


> Yesterday was a breeze.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Turf Z;1974909 said:


>


What was so bad?

Everybody could see the snow falling during the morning.


----------



## terrapro

So the forecast for the next 10 days looks boring. Should we consider packing it up? Is it over?


----------



## Turf Z

Mark Oomkes;1974912 said:


> What was so bad?
> 
> Everybody could see the snow falling during the morning.


I was commenting on the fact it was a breeze with all your salter issues :redbounce

It really wasn't that bad, I just really hate dealing with people in parking lots while I'm clearing them.

Had a few near misses with people flying around buildings not watching for the giant silver Ford truck with a LED flasher bar on top.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

I do hate plowing during the day. 

And it did seem like every idiot in the western half of the state was on the roads around GR yesterday. 

It would have been far worse if it had just been freezing rain, but it wasn't.


----------



## Defcon 5

terrapro;1974913 said:


> So the forecast for the next 10 days looks boring. Should we consider packing it up? Is it over?


Yes.....I would.....Plows are off and put away............


----------



## Freshwater

terrapro;1974913 said:


> So the forecast for the next 10 days looks boring. Should we consider packing it up? Is it over?


I hope so! I have a ton of work lined up. I'd really like to get to the work I book in April before July or August. I really don't need dry ground or grass growing to start mine either.


----------



## procut

I'm thinking it's over...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

procut;1974939 said:


> I'm thinking it's over...


It's NOT over.


----------



## TheXpress2002

Next week is a tease. Below normal cold end of month.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Double checking Facebook right now......


----------



## Defcon 5

TheXpress2002;1974951 said:


> Next week is a tease. Below normal cold end of month.





Mark Oomkes;1974950 said:


> It's NOT over.





Mark Oomkes;1974961 said:


> Double checking Facebook right now......


Facebook says its *OVER!!!!!!..........*.......

See you next Fall


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Defcon 5;1974966 said:


> Facebook says its *OVER!!!!!!..........*.......
> 
> See you next Fall


Nope, we need to get together before spring hits.

Maybe when the old guy is off his meds.


----------



## Superior L & L

It's over, or I at least hope it is. Think I just totaled my truck a 84 year old lady ran a red light and tee boned me ! So this season is a wrap I hope. 

Old people suck!!! Didn't even slow down


----------



## hosejockey4506

Mark Oomkes;1974961 said:


> Double checking Facebook right now......


Facebook has a age limit sorry. You can't get a account


----------



## Mark Oomkes

hosejockey4506;1975058 said:


> Facebook has a age limit sorry. You can't get a account


Ahh, that explains it.

I thought it was because I wasn't from the lesser detoilet area.


----------



## viper881

Turf Z;1974917 said:


> I was commenting on the fact it was a breeze with all your salter issues :redbounce
> 
> It really wasn't that bad, I just really hate dealing with people in parking lots while I'm clearing them.
> 
> Had a few near misses with people flying around buildings not watching for the giant silver Ford truck with a LED flasher bar on top.


It's like bugs drawn to a light!!!

A few more really cold days with some thaw would be nice! I want some more pot holes and asphalt cracks to fill!Thumbs Up


----------



## terrapro

Freshwater;1974926 said:


> I hope so! I have a ton of work lined up. I'd really like to get to the work I book in April before July or August. I really don't need dry ground or grass growing to start mine either.


I would love to see some of your water feature work this year. Maybe we can get together sometime


----------



## PowersTree

KL3540;1973656 said:


> Landscaping trade show in Novi...
> 
> No kids and open schedule today... I'm not touching snow until tonight (I don't salt yet)


I choose snowmobiling at about 10 or so, thinking they wouldn't roll a loader in the day. (14' box in a 16' lane is fun)

Anyhow, as I was getting my helmet on, the dreaded ring tone sounded . Made up for it today though.


----------



## terrapro

Superior L & L;1975013 said:


> It's over, or I at least hope it is. Think I just totaled my truck a 84 year old lady ran a red light and tee boned me ! So this season is a wrap I hope.
> 
> Old people suck!!! Didn't even slow down


Dang! Hope everyone is ok :/


----------



## Freshwater

Superior L & L;1975013 said:


> It's over, or I at least hope it is. Think I just totaled my truck a 84 year old lady ran a red light and tee boned me ! So this season is a wrap I hope.
> 
> Old people suck!!! Didn't even slow down


That sucks! Hope your ok.


----------



## Freshwater

Mark Oomkes;1974961 said:


> Double checking Facebook right now......


We're any of those Facebook forcasts even close? I can't think of even one. Not to mention they kept flipping 180 degrees.


----------



## Freshwater

viper881;1975075 said:


> It's like bugs drawn to a light!!!
> 
> A few more really cold days with some thaw would be nice! I want some more pot holes and asphalt cracks to fill!Thumbs Up


As long as you have a hand tamper on the truck. Whatever you do don't just mound cold patch in the hole and drive away. Good grief.


----------



## Freshwater

terrapro;1975079 said:


> I would love to see some of your water feature work this year. Maybe we can get together sometime


Any time. I bid a job out your way a couple years ago. I wish I could post a pic or video from my phone.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

TheXpress2002;1974951 said:


> Next week is a tease. Below normal cold end of month.


Ryan you see anything for this weekend? Accu has us getting 2.5 Sat night. 
Thanks


----------



## Superior L & L

Freshwater;1975118 said:


> That sucks! Hope your ok.


Thanks, yep a little sore. My 8 year old probably needs new undies


----------



## KL3540

PowersTree;1975081 said:


> I choose snowmobiling at about 10 or so, thinking they wouldn't roll a loader in the day. (14' box in a 16' lane is fun)
> 
> Anyhow, as I was getting my helmet on, the dreaded ring tone sounded . Made up for it today though.


Funny, I pulled into the show and saw a loader pushing a box within inches (a foot) between the cars. I parked the truck and wished it luck. The operator looked like he had been working since the 70s... Straight through


----------



## WSBart

No rest for the wicked.......or those who move snow in michigan


----------



## Defcon 5

LapeerLandscape;1975133 said:


> Ryan you see anything for this weekend? Accu has us getting 2.5 Sat night.
> Thanks


Accuweather...................:laughing:

Facebook is the ONLY source of correct weather forecasting......:laughing:


----------



## newhere

I think his feelings are still hurt. He needs everyone to say how much they miss him and beg for him to come back before he will speak tho truth into the loyal followers. Now and sing praises to the all mighty. 



I will go check fb for you shortly. Me and the other 25,999 people.


----------



## gunsworth

newhere;1975600 said:


> I think his feelings are still hurt. He needs everyone to say how much they miss him and beg for him to come back before he will speak tho truth into the loyal followers. Now and sing praises to the all mighty.
> 
> I will go check fb for you shortly. Me and the other 25,999 people.


hey man not everyone can get every storm right. Ironically the first storm he got wrong was the first storm the doomsday dart-tosser got right.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Defcon 5;1975588 said:


> Accuweather...................:laughing:
> 
> Facebook is the ONLY source of correct weather forecasting......:laughing:


Now they have down to an inch, must be one of there phantom forecasts.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

LapeerLandscape;1975620 said:



> Now they have down to an inch, must be one of there phantom forecasts.


Should've waited for the Facebook forecast.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes;1975626 said:


> Should've waited for the Facebook forecast.


Yeah I should be more patient and thoughtful but I'm not.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

LapeerLandscape;1975638 said:


> Yeah I should be more patient and thoughtful but I'm not.


Ughh, me learn slow to\two\too\2


----------



## snowfighter83

im not one to bite through my tongue. therefore didnt we all learn ourself a lil lesson. or confirm what we allready know in the back of are heads??? DONT LISTEN TO THE POSERS. 
the ALL MIGHTY will speak soon.

FRESHWATER. whats you co. name where do you work out of? i live @ 5 n beech. we have a nursery and supply @ 9 n tele. we have some pond stuff but we dont put it on the shelves anymore cause it dont sell. mabe we can work somethig out if you can use the stuff. mosly bottles of chems n such.


----------



## viper881

Freshwater;1975128 said:


> As long as you have a hand tamper on the truck. Whatever you do don't just mound cold patch in the hole and drive away. Good grief.


Thats the city guys, not us! Hardly ever use cold patch. Always wait and go with the hot stuff once it opens unless some one HAS TO have something filled then we 
use it and roll it down the best we can.


----------



## Polar beard

viper881;1975665 said:


> Thats the city guys, not us! Hardly ever use cold patch. Always wait and go with the hot stuff once it opens unless some one HAS TO have something filled then we
> use it and roll it down the best we can.


Man that would be nice. People around here sound like newborn babies if they get one pothole. Instead of fixing it right, they pay to have it cold patched, then fixed right later payup


----------



## Freshwater

snowfighter83;1975656 said:


> im not one to bite through my tongue. therefore didnt we all learn ourself a lil lesson. or confirm what we allready know in the back of are heads??? DONT LISTEN TO THE POSERS.
> the ALL MIGHTY will speak soon.
> 
> FRESHWATER. whats you co. name where do you work out of? i live @ 5 n beech. we have a nursery and supply @ 9 n tele. we have some pond stuff but we dont put it on the shelves anymore cause it dont sell. mabe we can work somethig out if you can use the stuff. mosly bottles of chems n such.


My company is Freshwater Aquatics. I drive the black fords with the Koi fish on the side. I live at 7 and beech. I work from home, and rent a storage yard off of 7mile where I park my stuff. I might be interested in your chemicals, depends on what it is.


----------



## Freshwater

viper881;1975665 said:


> Thats the city guys, not us! Hardly ever use cold patch. Always wait and go with the hot stuff once it opens unless some one HAS TO have something filled then we
> use it and roll it down the best we can.


Not saying you did it, just saying. Nothing is more frustrating than watching people not fix things right. Especially potholes!


----------



## Freshwater

Mark Oomkes;1975626 said:


> Should've waited for the Facebook forecast.


Which one? Today's yesterday's or tomarrows? Morning or afternoon? They're always changing, I can't keep up.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Freshwater;1975742 said:


> Which one? Today's yesterday's or tomarrows? Morning or afternoon? They're always changing, I can't keep up.


Yes

No

Maybe

I'm sooooooo confused!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes;1975762 said:


> Yes
> 
> No
> 
> Maybe
> 
> I'm sooooooo confused!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Dementia setting in........


----------



## Defcon 5

BUFF;1975771 said:


> Dementia setting in........


Interloper.......Get Out!!!!!!.......:laughing:


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BUFF;1975771 said:


> Dementia setting in........





Defcon 5;1975772 said:


> Interloper.......Get Out!!!!!!.......:laughing:


Oh boy, someone is going to be some kind of upset, now it's out-of-staters jumping in.

Has GV posted in this thread yet?

BUFF seems to be as big of a troll as you and me.


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes;1975777 said:


> Oh boy, someone is going to be some kind of upset, now it's out-of-staters jumping in.
> 
> Has GV posted in this thread yet?
> 
> BUFF seems to be as* big of a troll as you and me*.


I think he is even a Bigger Troll.........Is that even possible?........:whistling:


----------



## redbird

I am new to this site and was wondering if I could get some advice on where to look, when trying to find good employees. Especially the summer, I haven't had much luck. thanks


----------



## bln

Defcon 5;1975793 said:


> I think he is even a Bigger Troll.........Is that even possible?........:whistling:


I don't think you are a troll. 874 of 875 of your posts are about beer.


----------



## Luther

Oh boy, do you guys need snow to keep you busy. Look what happens when y'all have idle time on your hands. :laughing:

Buff is even chiming in. He's cool...he can chime in whenever he wants. 

You mean Defcon actually had a post without mentioning beer???? What is this world coming to???:laughing:


----------



## hosejockey4506

for the geographically challenged


----------



## LapeerLandscape

hosejockey4506;1975855 said:


> for the geographically challenged


Looks like regions of Michigan is in Ontario.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BUFF;1975771 said:


> Dementia setting in........





hosejockey4506;1975855 said:


> for the geographically challenged


What did I tell you BUFF?

hosejock, I do have a question or two.

Is there no Eastern MI?

Why is West Michigan divided into fuschia and purple?

How about Lansing, why is that red and not labeled?

The dark blue counties, are those southeast Michigan? Or are the light blue areas southeast Michigan?

The thumb, why is that yellow and unlabeled?

And as Lapeer asked, why is "Regions of Michigan" in Ontario? Were they annexed or did they secede?

Oops, more than a 2 questions. But again, I am very confused.

Oh, one more. Does it state in the plowsite rules that one must be from a certain region to post there?


----------



## BossPlow2010

hosejockey4506;1975855 said:


> for the geographically challenged


It seems the people that aren't from SE Michigan bring the most humor to the table.


----------



## Defcon 5

Im just plain confused by that map...I don't think it answered any questions.....If anything it has caused more confusion.......


----------



## LapeerLandscape

And where exactly is hosejock from, just says Michigan. We should all not put a city and see how that goes.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Defcon 5;1975870 said:


> Im just plain confused by that map...I don't think it answered any questions.....If anything it has caused more confusion.......


Were my questions clear?

Or should I rephrase?


----------



## Defcon 5

LapeerLandscape;1975872 said:


> And where exactly is hosejock from, just says Michigan. We should all not put a city and see how that goes.


Im betting he is from the Grand Blanc/Flint Area..........:whistling:


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Defcon 5;1975879 said:


> Im betting he is from the Grand Blanc/Flint Area..........:whistling:


I was thinking what used to be Ontario now labaled as regions of michigan.


----------



## On a Call

The French still want it back


----------



## Mark Oomkes

We need to wait for hosejock to clear things up, I'm more confused than before.


----------



## Turf Z

What's purple though


----------



## Mark Oomkes

On a Call;1975885 said:


> The French still want it back


Ontario? Michigan? Or regions of Michigan labeled?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Turf Z;1975906 said:


> What's purple though


I thought it was lavender?


----------



## On a Call

Mark Oomkes;1975915 said:


> Ontario? Michigan? Or regions of Michigan labeled?


All of it except the UP they said that is worthless.

Detroit will be left to its own as will Flint, they said they will never be able to speak French.


----------



## bln

Defcon 5;1975879 said:


> Im betting he is from the Grand Blanc/Flint Area..........:whistling:


With a name like hosejockey I'm guessing Ferndale


----------



## GMC Driver

Mark Oomkes;1975865 said:


> What did I tell you BUFF?
> 
> And as Lapeer asked, why is "Regions of Michigan" in Ontario? Were they annexed or did they secede?


Must have been a hostile takeover. No way we'd go willingly.

Unless you still have that Canadian govenor....

Time to move - never thought Quebec would look appealing.


----------



## Green Glacier

So witch one on the west side gets more snow Lavender or purple ?


----------



## Freshwater

GMC Driver;1975952 said:


> Must have been a hostile takeover. No way we'd go willingly.
> 
> Unless you still have that Canadian govenor....
> 
> Time to move - never thought Quebec would look appealing.


Want that governor back? They keep trying to find a place for her in washington. Makes me cringe!


----------



## Defcon 5

bln;1975948 said:


> With a name like hosejockey I'm guessing Ferndale


Or Saugatuck.........

Oomkes lives near Saugatuck.....I wonder if he has seen any Hosejockeys....


----------



## LapeerLandscape

GMC Driver;1975952 said:


> Must have been a hostile takeover. No way we'd go willingly.
> 
> Unless you still have that Canadian govenor....
> 
> Time to move - never thought Quebec would look appealing.


I would move to Ontario and leave her here but you need to lower the cost of the snowmobile trail permit and raise the speed limit on the trails.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Defcon 5;1975985 said:


> Or Saugatuck.........
> 
> Oomkes lives near Saugatuck.....I wonder if he has seen any Hosejockeys....


----------



## On a Call

Can we call him Hoser for short ?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

GMC Driver;1975952 said:


> Must have been a hostile takeover. No way we'd go willingly.
> 
> Unless you still have that Canadian govenor....
> 
> Time to move - never thought Quebec would look appealing.


That's right, we do have a Canuck in this thread.

Apparently they don't teach geography in Canada either, eh?


----------



## Mr.Markus

Mark Oomkes;1976014 said:


> That's right, we do have a Canuck in this thread.
> 
> Apparently they don't teach geography in Canada either, eh?


Cross border espionage...could be worse, could be the Chinese....or Douglas dynamics.


----------



## Turf Z

Defcon 5;1975985 said:


> Or Saugatuck.........
> 
> Oomkes lives near Saugatuck.....I wonder if he has seen any Hosejockeys....


Sausagetuck?


----------



## newhere

Listen to you guys carry on and on and on. 
You border on rediculous mark. You understand the point that a SE michigan forecast doesn't apply to you but you will carry on like a fool.
It would actually be great if all you guys went back over to your other site. Maybe old members would come back and this thread could go back to what it once was. Now it's just the rat pack.


----------



## Mike_PS

as I've asked many times before, let's try to keep the thread focused on "networking" and weather

thanks :waving:


----------



## 31050

I reside in the green area, while i understand that Xpress forecast may not be for my area, it does not hurt to get multiple views on storm tracts. Thanks Xpress keep up the good work.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

newhere;1976047 said:


> Listen to you guys carry on and on and on.
> You border on rediculous mark. You understand the point that a SE michigan forecast doesn't apply to you but you will carry on like a fool.
> It would actually be great if all you guys went back over to your other site. Maybe old members would come back and this thread could go back to what it once was. Now it's just the rat pack.


Actually, Ryan does forecast for me.

I have networked in this thread, as I have been a sub for a company in Wixom for several years.

I have made several good friends on this thread.

I wasn't aware that I wasn't allowed to network or have some fun here.


----------



## newhere

Mark Oomkes;1976053 said:


> Actually, Ryan does forecast for me.
> 
> I have networked in this thread, as I have been a sub for a company in Wixom for several years.
> 
> I have made several good friends on this thread.
> 
> I wasn't aware that I wasn't allowed to network or have some fun here.


Maybe you truly just don't understand what's being said then. You seem to miss the fact so let me spell it out very clear..... The fb forecast I post is very strictly applied to SE michigan. He ONLY does SE michigan. You carrying on and on about it gets old. It doesn't Apply to your area. I understood what hosejockey was saying with a map so either you truly don't understand or you just like to keep going.

I know I seem like I'm the problem who started all this. All it started with was my differing opinion because I'm not running with the rat pack. This thread has turned into a little club house for you half dozen only. Like I said, pack up and go hang out on let's plow.com. Heck you guys can even run your mouths about me again and I won't even call ya out this time.


----------



## Luther

Relax dude. What is your problem? This isn't about you...


----------



## newhere

TCLA;1976068 said:


> Relax dude. What is your problem? This isn't about you...


Right another rat pack member to jump in. Do I need to ask permission to speak? What's this about then? You guys acting like a gang against anyone who isn't in the club. Look at what this thread is down to.... 6-10 of you guys who have turned it into your little members only club. I to have networked on the site and the majority of the people I talk to on a daily basis I met on this site. Every single one of them no longer is active for the " rat pack" mentality.


----------



## bln

newhere;1976095 said:


> Right another rat pack member to jump in. Do I need to ask permission to speak? What's this about then? You guys acting like a gang against anyone who isn't in the club. Look at what this thread is down to.... 6-10 of you guys who have turned it into your little members only club. I to have networked on the site and the majority of the people I talk to on a daily basis I met on this site. Every single one of them no longer is active for the " rat pack" mentality.


Is fenton considered south east Michigan?


----------



## newhere

TCLA;1976068 said:


> Relax dude. What is your problem? This isn't about you...


Where are you to tell mark to relax when he's carrying on and on trying to bust another guys chops directly? It's ok for him to carry on right? That's the point, I bust a guys chops and everyone should gang up on me, hosejockey Nd one other guy agree with me and they are all the enemy. Yet the rat pack can just keeping going and going and going.


----------



## procut

I don't post here a whole lot, but I have been following this thread for years, probably longer than most. I agree, yes this thread does seem to have become quite the clique. There are a lot of members that no longer post here. 

Express / Ryan forecasts are really no better then any of the others out there. Honestly, I could never understand why he was put on such a pedestal. The problem is it has caused such a divide among the members who post frequently.


----------



## newhere

bln;1976101 said:


> Is fenton considered south east Michigan?


Yes another one to try to start some shet over what again? A map?


----------



## newhere

procut;1976105 said:


> I don't post here a whole lot, but I have been following this thread for years, probably longer than most. I agree, yes this thread does seem to have become quite the clique. There are a lot of members that no longer post here.
> 
> Express / Ryan forecasts are really no better then any of the others out there. Honestly, I could never understand why he was put on such a pedestal. The problem is it has caused such a divide among the members who post frequently.


Sell said. This clique mentality has ruined it. Those who act like they are always right are really the ones who have ruined it for good. This thread will never come back. Just look back to the razzing I took over a spilled salt semi and my ideas. Sorry I'm not weak and don't back down from what I think but I also know where to draw a line and respect someone else's ideas.


----------



## Mike_PS

wow fellas, really? everyone is entitled to their opinion and all should be welcomed...that being said, I suggest everyone moves on. no need to keep up with the back and forth, pointless arguing.

again, thanks, we would appreciate it


----------



## Lightningllc

Well. Nice weather we've been having, kinda looking like spring around here. Hope everyone has had a good winter and this weather keeps up like this.


----------



## viper881

Freshwater;1975737 said:


> Not saying you did it, just saying. Nothing is more frustrating than watching people not fix things right. Especially potholes!


No, I knew what you were getting at! Sometimes cold patch is all we can get so we fix it the best we can. Come spring time will fix it correct. We still try to dry the holes out and compact them even in the winter time!


----------



## redskinsfan34

I haven't been on here in a couple days.......... what the hell happened?


----------



## TheXpress2002

procut;1976105 said:


> I don't post here a whole lot, but I have been following this thread for years, probably longer than most. I agree, yes this thread does seem to have become quite the clique. There are a lot of members that no longer post here.
> 
> Express / Ryan forecasts are really no better then any of the others out there. Honestly, I could never understand why he was put on such a pedestal. The problem is it has caused such a divide among the members who post frequently.


How many posts do I personally have bragging if I get a system right, tooting my glory horn....answer is none

The real problem is those that post on here blasting me and calling out the ones I miss. They get ignored and I move on.


----------



## Lightningllc

I just love getting a heads up when a storm is coming. I get my crap fixed in time. If it doesn't happen I'm like that lottery winner jumping up and down saying holy sh** it didn't snow. 

Either way it's a great heads up Ryan, thank you for them assistance posts in preparing for any form of snow.


----------



## h2oking

^^^ agreed


----------



## h2oking

redbird;1975813 said:


> I am new to this site and was wondering if I could get some advice on where to look, when trying to find good employees. Especially the summer, I haven't had much luck. thanks


They are unicorns, good luck. I have been looking for a directional boring operator and someone who can use a fusion machine for months.


----------



## Freshwater

viper881;1976123 said:


> No, I knew what you were getting at! Sometimes cold patch is all we can get so we fix it the best we can. Come spring time will fix it correct. We still try to dry the holes out and compact them even in the winter time!


That's all these cities do all year. Then next winter comes and none of the potholes got fixed right. Good to hear someone is fighting the good fight.


----------



## Freshwater

h2oking;1976136 said:


> They are unicorns, good luck. I have been looking for a directional boring operator and someone who can use a fusion machine for months.


Good employees are very hard to find.


----------



## Freshwater

newhere;1976063 said:


> Maybe you truly just don't understand what's being said then. You seem to miss the fact so let me spell it out very clear..... The fb forecast I post is very strictly applied to SE michigan. He ONLY does SE michigan. You carrying on and on about it gets old. It doesn't Apply to your area. I understood what hosejockey was saying with a map so either you truly don't understand or you just like to keep going.
> 
> I know I seem like I'm the problem who started all this. All it started with was my differing opinion because I'm not running with the rat pack. This thread has turned into a little club house for you half dozen only. Like I said, pack up and go hang out on let's plow.com. Heck you guys can even run your mouths about me again and I won't even call ya out this time.


Your right, You did start this. This was more than differing opinion. You would totally attack Express when he missed. To the point those were the majority of your posts. You then tried to create some sort of suedo forecast battle royal between Express and SEMI, and it backfired on you. You became part of an attack clique, and people on here got sick of it and started calling you out. You did all this, and yes it was ridiculous. Typical dish it, can't take it guy.


----------



## procut

Here's the thing - Picasso shared another weather source on here. Isn't that what this thread is supposed to be about, sharing info and helping each other? Pretty much instantly it was shot down as not credible and worthless and he was called out basically saying how dare you post that garbage here. Now, all this where is SE Michigan talk / debate is basically saying, unless you're "one of us" we don't want you here.


----------



## newhere

the talk of where is SE michigan was not about " we don't want you here" that was said to support my " garbage forecast". The forecast is for SE michigan, not grandrapids. So what's garbage and wrong to mark was accurate for SE michigan.


----------



## newhere

Copy and paste 


NO big snows in sight for us! COLD temps today and tomorrow. Temps should rebound to the mid to upper 30's for the weekend though! We WILL see 40 mid next week! I will keep this page going for a couple more weeks, but, at that time, if I don't see anything, I will close shop and see you again in October. I am READY for spring! Have a great day and God Bless!



Winter is over. Pack it up. ( this is my opinion)


----------



## snowfighter83

i luv snow. lol

im not out to get you. but in the beginig you clearly intended to be disrespectfull. i really couldnt understand why you posted the stuff. you then posted forecast that whr off. when got called out you then said it was copy and paste from fb. 
just thought id tell you how i seen it.


----------



## Freshwater

procut;1976186 said:


> Here's the thing - Picasso shared another weather source on here. Isn't that what this thread is supposed to be about, sharing info and helping each other? Pretty much instantly it was shot down as not credible and worthless and he was called out basically saying how dare you post that garbage here. Now, all this where is SE Michigan talk / debate is basically saying, unless you're "one of us" we don't want you here.


It's not the fact he presented another forcast, it's how he presented it. You don't agree with express for cast but you don't live to attack him. You presented an honest post with a dissenting opinion. You didn't get attacked about it did you? In fact you got an honest response from express himself.
Those guys getting ganged up on brought it on themselves, as they've all attacked other members for no apparent reason. Now the shoe is on the other foot. They have nobody to blame but themselves.


----------



## snowfighter83

on another note. im an empoyee. i have 17 years in. mostly as a lawn foreman/division superviser and snow patrol

LOL. BIDDING IS NOW OPEN.


----------



## Freshwater

snowfighter83;1976220 said:


> on another note. im an empoyee. i have 17 years in. mostly as a lawn foreman/division superviser and snow patrol
> 
> LOL. BIDDING IS NOW OPEN.


LOL! The good employees tend to be real good. It's just hard to find you guys.


----------



## KL3540

Wow, this is entertaining.... Where is Defcon with the popcorn ? I was never into soap operas bit the drama here is great!!!

Newhere, not saying you have thin skin, I am saying you are very pationate about your beliefs. It's great you dont back down and continue to stick up for your opinions. Wether it be salt trucks that tumbled, weather that you forward to help others or whatever it is. You are very pationate and people see this. they then pick at it and it rials you up.
As for mark, if people call him out for anything, he doesn't get railed up at all. He posts and moves forward. He only conitues to pick to watch you get flustered.

As for Ryan, of course he's not always right, shoooot, how could anyone be. However, for a guy to put a prediction out sometimes two weeks in advance is amazing. I applaud that. As others have said, keep it coming Ryan, we love to hear it. He's using models experience etc to predict weather not a crystal ball ... 

I appreciate all forecasts from everyone ... (Well mostly)....

As for networking, I can't wait to meet up with Lapeer landscaping a few miles from me. If it wasn't for this site Id never of known. 

My truck just read -11 degrees!!!! It's cold out!!! 

But the roads are dry so my truck is nice and clean!!! (The inside of it looks like hell). 

Oh, and I'm not part of any cliques here... As a matter of fact I know no one. But I do want to drink with defcon!!! 

With this late night post, is there any future predictions of snow this March?


----------



## Defcon 5

newhere;1976102 said:


> Where are you to tell mark to relax when he's carrying on and on trying to bust another guys chops directly? It's ok for him to carry on right? That's the point, I bust a guys chops and everyone should gang up on me, hosejockey Nd one other guy agree with me and they are all the enemy. Yet the rat pack can just keeping going and going and going.


I think what bugs people is that you come off like a loud mouth spoiled little punk know it all......Yes...You did attack Ryan...

I don't know you.....You might be a good guy...But you just come off like a total DB

I will let you in on a little secret....You don't know it all....Gravel Trains don't roll over due to the tailgate tripping and you sure don't know the weather to the extent of Ryan......

I would love to sit down and have a few beers and get to know you in person...I try not to judge until I know the person....But, you make it real tough....


----------



## Defcon 5

Oomkes,TCLA,Ryan and many others on this site I have personal relationships with that I gained from this site...

I value those relationships for the knowledge and friendship.....:salute:


----------



## redskinsfan34

Defcon 5;1976251 said:


> I think what bugs people is that you come off like a loud mouth spoiled little punk know it all......Yes...You did attack Ryan...
> 
> I don't know you.....You might be a good guy...But you just come off like a total DB
> 
> I will let you in on a little secret....You don't know it all....Gravel Trains don't roll over
> 
> due to the tailgate tripping and you sure don't know the weather to the extent of Ryan......
> 
> I would love to sit down and have a few beers and get to know you in person...I try not to judge until I know the person....But, you make it real tough....


Whoa... a rare sober moment from defcon!


----------



## Defcon 5

redskinsfan34;1976254 said:


> Whoa... a rare sober moment from defcon!


:laughing:........Just woke up......Clear Head.......First Beer Cracked.....


----------



## PowersTree

KL3540;1976237 said:


> Wow, this is entertaining.... Where is Defcon with the popcorn ? I was never into soap operas bit the drama here is great!!!
> 
> Newhere, not saying you have thin skin, I am saying you are very pationate about your beliefs. It's great you dont back down and continue to stick up for your opinions. Wether it be salt trucks that tumbled, weather that you forward to help others or whatever it is. You are very pationate and people see this. they then pick at it and it rials you up.
> As for mark, if people call him out for anything, he doesn't get railed up at all. He posts and moves forward. He only conitues to pick to watch you get flustered.
> 
> As for Ryan, of course he's not always right, shoooot, how could anyone be. However, for a guy to put a prediction out sometimes two weeks in advance is amazing. I applaud that. As others have said, keep it coming Ryan, we love to hear it. He's using models experience etc to predict weather not a crystal ball ...
> 
> I appreciate all forecasts from everyone ... (Well mostly)....
> 
> As for networking, I can't wait to meet up with Lapeer landscaping a few miles from me. If it wasn't for this site Id never of known.
> 
> My truck just read -11 degrees!!!! It's cold out!!!
> 
> But the roads are dry so my truck is nice and clean!!! (The inside of it looks like hell).
> 
> Oh, and I'm not part of any cliques here... As a matter of fact I know no one. But I do want to drink with defcon!!!
> 
> With this late night post, is there any future predictions of snow this March?


We'll have to have a northern end get together. There's getting to be a few of us from the Lapeer area. I'm in Oxford.


----------



## Superior L & L

Got to love drama! I love beer. Looks like it's a wrap for the year


----------



## bln

PowersTree;1976263 said:


> We'll have to have a northern end get together. There's getting to be a few of us from the Lapeer area. I'm in Oxford.


Wait, is that the northern end of south east Michigan, or the southern end of mid Michigan?


----------



## redskinsfan34

Defcon 5;1976257 said:


> :laughing:........Just woke up......Clear Head.......First Beer Cracked.....


Thataboy.


----------



## redskinsfan34

All this talk of beer and what looks to be a quiet weekend. I've decided to make a yeungling run tonight. Can't wait.


----------



## Lightningllc

Anyone want to join us on a snowmobile trip Sunday into Tuesday. Going to newberry. Gonna backpack a night start west. Do some back country powder riding.


----------



## Lightningllc

Superior L & L;1976265 said:


> Got to love drama! I love beer. Looks like it's a wrap for the year


Drama. It's all drama, we live for drama. Every afternoon tv show is a drama show. Welcome to life.


----------



## Freshwater

redskinsfan34;1976272 said:


> All this talk of beer and what looks to be a quiet weekend. I've decided to make a yeungling run tonight. Can't wait.


I have to try this yeungling. I'd never even heard of it.


----------



## Defcon 5

redskinsfan34;1976272 said:


> All this talk of beer and what looks to be a quiet weekend. I've decided to make a yeungling run tonight. Can't wait.


I have been to the Yeungling Brewery in Pottsville PA......Great Place....Oldest Brewery in the US....Had a few at their Brewery Bar....Good Times.......


----------



## bln

Freshwater;1976276 said:


> I have to try this yeungling. I'd never even heard of it.


Come over.


----------



## KL3540

PowersTree;1976263 said:


> We'll have to have a northern end get together. There's getting to be a few of us from the Lapeer area. I'm in Oxford.


Im game!!! I'll buy the first round!!! I really like the Oxford area too!!! I can come your way. Maybe we can network some good summer work... I do brush-hogging if anyone needs someone...


----------



## redskinsfan34

Freshwater;1976276 said:


> I have to try this yeungling. I'd never even heard of it.


It's the best. Other than Coors it's pretty much the last mass produced American made beer. They don't ship it any further than Ohio and they've only been selling it there for 3 or 4 years. Anheuser Busch tried to buy it years ago and the family that's owned it forever turned them away. As the story goes the AB rep handed the owner a blank check and said "You're not going to insult me." And they still refused to sell. Cool stuff.


----------



## Turf Z

Looks like the ol' thread lost a few pages.

Hoping this is the last brutally cold morning... I'm sick of being frozen leaving in the morning.


----------



## Strictly Snow

redskinsfan34;1976272 said:


> All this talk of beer and what looks to be a quiet weekend. I've decided to make a yeungling run tonight. Can't wait.


I will take 2 cases. Where do I send the money and pick it up.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

bln;1976269 said:


> Wait, is that the northern end of south east Michigan, or the southern end of mid Michigan?


You guys figure out what geographic area I am going to live in while I'm gone. In a couple hours I will be headed for UP to ride 800cc of a fire breathing black monster. Should be there early enough to ride across the ice to Mackinaw Island, have a bloody mary at the Mustang and cruise around the Island.


----------



## bln

LapeerLandscape;1976312 said:


> You guys figure out what geographic area I am going to live in while I'm gone. In a couple hours I will be headed for UP to ride 800cc of a fire breathing black monster. Should be there early enough to ride across the ice to Mackinaw Island, have a bloody mary at the Mustang and cruise around the Island.


Sounds like fun. Enjoy your trip.


----------



## redskinsfan34

Strictly Snow;1976306 said:


> I will take 2 cases. Where do I send the money and pick it up.


Sorry. I let slip my plans to a friend last night and my phone has been ringing with "orders" ever since. I'm gonna have to take out a loan to pay for all of it. I should probably take an enclosed trailer with me as well.


----------



## bln

I cant post pics. My last yeungling run was about $260. I only gave a case of it away.


----------



## terrapro

Freshwater;1976276 said:


> I have to try this yeungling. I'd never even heard of it.





Defcon 5;1976283 said:


> I have been to the Yeungling Brewery in Pottsville PA......Great Place....Oldest Brewery in the US....Had a few at their Brewery Bar....Good Times.......


Had a few when my gf's sister from Jersey came into town and brought a case. It's different thats for sure. I drink mostly coor's and IPA's


----------



## Strictly Snow

redskinsfan34;1976322 said:


> Sorry. I let slip my plans to a friend last night and my phone has been ringing with "orders" ever since. I'm gonna have to take out a loan to pay for all of it. I should probably take an enclosed trailer with me as well.


If you have pay pal I would pay for my share upfront. I would add a little extra for fuel.


----------



## Freshwater

Speaking of beer and buying out competitor's. I've been thinking of making a play for my closest competitor. He's in his 60's and I've been trying to wait him out, but he just keeps going. I'd double my maintenance base and eliminate him from bidding against me on builds. I'm thinking if I wait some of his current or former employees would come into play for his clients. I'd like to drop a bag of cash on the table over a beer, but that's not always practical. Anybody with experience have any thoughts on how to approach this?


----------



## BUFF

Defcon 5;1975772 said:


> Interloper.......Get Out!!!!!!.......:laughing:


Interloper......LOL There's a group of fellow Philanthropist called Plower's without Boarders. One of the things in our mission statement is to keep a finger on the pulse on what's going on in other areas and come in to assist as needed.....Thumbs Up



Mark Oomkes;1975777 said:


> Oh boy, someone is going to be some kind of upset, now it's out-of-staters jumping in.
> 
> BUFF seems to be as big of a troll as you and me.


I seem to recall you spending some time on/in the Colorado Weather thread during the past year or so.....
Troll, Pfft......Not even close.


----------



## WSBart

redskinsfan34;1976299 said:


> It's the best. Other than Coors it's pretty much the last mass produced American made beer. They don't ship it any further than Ohio and they've only been selling it there for 3 or 4 years. Anheuser Busch tried to buy it years ago and the family that's owned it forever turned them away. As the story goes the AB rep handed the owner a blank check and said "You're not going to insult me." And they still refused to sell. Cool stuff.


Yuengling has a brewery in Tampa.......that caught fire not that long ago. But theyre once of the first to tell AH to take a hike as AH was running around trying to buy as many craft breweries as they could.

Anyone made it up to Lellanau to see the Ice Caves yet?


----------



## terrapro

Geez I can't believe it's over already...
As always I think I finally got the majority of equipment in decent working condition and now winter is gone lol


----------



## viper881

terrapro;1976707 said:


> Geez I can't believe it's over already...
> As always I think I finally got the majority of equipment in decent working condition and now winter is gone lol


I agree! Just got a loader back from the engine shop and a truck from the body shop.


----------



## MPM

just installed a full set of S.S. brake line on my Silverado. The reason for the post is to let anyone interested in new lines that I got them from a place in Ohio called Fine Lines. They were very easy to install and were only 199 and 20 bucks for shipping. Around 90 bucks cheaper then inline tube plus no tax. Not bashing inline tube as I have never used them but I found the ones I got to be good quality and easy install for less money!


----------



## Strictly Snow

MPM;1976786 said:


> just installed a full set of S.S. brake line on my Silverado. The reason for the post is to let anyone interested in new lines that I got them from a place in Ohio called Fine Lines. They were very easy to install and were only 199 and 20 bucks for shipping. Around 90 bucks cheaper then inline tube plus no tax. Not bashing inline tube as I have never used them but I found the ones I got to be good quality and easy install for less money!


Inline tube is local to most of us and there stuff is good. No shipping needed plus you deal locally. I have plumbed 3 trucks with no fitment issues. It's probably like the great Chevy vs Ford debate. Everybody has their favorites.


----------



## MPM

Strictly Snow;1976796 said:


> Inline tube is local to most of us and there stuff is good. No shipping needed plus you deal locally. I have plumbed 3 trucks with no fitment issues. It's probably like the great Chevy vs Ford debate. Everybody has their favorites.


like I said, not bashing them at all. Just saying you can save over 100 bucks and have the item at your door in 1 day.


----------



## terrapro

MPM;1976786 said:


> just installed a full set of S.S. brake line on my Silverado. The reason for the post is to let anyone interested in new lines that I got them from a place in Ohio called Fine Lines. They were very easy to install and were only 199 and 20 bucks for shipping. Around 90 bucks cheaper then inline tube plus no tax. Not bashing inline tube as I have never used them but I found the ones I got to be good quality and easy install for less money!





Strictly Snow;1976796 said:


> Inline tube is local to most of us and there stuff is good. No shipping needed plus you deal locally. I have plumbed 3 trucks with no fitment issues. It's probably like the great Chevy vs Ford debate. Everybody has their favorites.


I have to do brake lines right now. I didnt know about either company. We normally just buy the rolls and fittings local and flare and fit and whatever ourselves. 
Is this a good line or what?


----------



## MPM

terrapro;1976840 said:


> I have to do brake lines right now. I didnt know about either company. We normally just buy the rolls and fittings local and flare and fit and whatever ourselves.
> Is this a good line or what?


im sure inline is just as good or better, just saying the ones I got from fine line went on great and they were cheaper. I don't bash anyone of anything, but lm sure some would agree and lil less $$$ on parts makes a lil more beer money!! lol


----------



## Strictly Snow

terrapro;1976840 said:


> I have to do brake lines right now. I didnt know about either company. We normally just buy the rolls and fittings local and flare and fit and whatever ourselves.
> Is this a good line or what?


Inline is off Hayes between 22 mile rd and 23 mile rd. Every thing is pre bent and is direct fit they have oem and stainless. I like them because I can pick them up and don't have to wait. Time is sometimes money and waiting on parts can sometimes cost more than the savings from something you have to wait for shipping.


----------



## Defcon 5

50s next week....Looking forward to sitting in a lawn chair in the front yard drinking Beer....Change of pace from sitting in my LazyBoy drinking Beer....


----------



## bln

All this talk about Yeungling I'm planning on making a run by the end of nest week if anyone is interested let me know what you want. I'm in South Lyon


----------



## Freshwater

38 degrees and light snow in redford. Unreal!


----------



## absolutely

Defcon 5;1977039 said:


> 50s next week....Looking forward to sitting in a lawn chair in the front yard drinking Beer....Change of pace from sitting in my LazyBoy drinking Beer....


Atta boy!....


----------



## boss75

Freshwater;1976347 said:


> Speaking of beer and buying out competitor's. I've been thinking of making a play for my closest competitor. He's in his 60's and I've been trying to wait him out, but he just keeps going. I'd double my maintenance base and eliminate him from bidding against me on builds. I'm thinking if I wait some of his current or former employees would come into play for his clients. I'd like to drop a bag of cash on the table over a beer, but that's not always practical. Anybody with experience have any thoughts on how to approach this?


Who's speaking of buying out competitor's other than you?


----------



## Defcon 5

Defcon 5;1977039 said:


> 50s next week....Looking forward to sitting in a lawn chair in the front yard drinking Beer....Change of pace from sitting in my LazyBoy drinking Beer....


...................


----------



## Freshwater

boss75;1977205 said:


> Who's speaking of buying out competitor's other than you?


We were talking about anheiser Busch trying to buy out yeungling. Beer companies. Got me to thinking.


----------



## TheXpress2002

Defcon 5;1977207 said:


> ...................


You have a striking resemblance


----------



## Freshwater

TheXpress2002;1977240 said:


> You have a striking resemblance


Does he talk like him in real life too? That movie was great!


----------



## KL3540

Wow, a dead stop here!!!


----------



## Lightningllc

Because we are all enjoying life.


----------



## Turf Z

Lightningllc;1977885 said:


> Because we are all enjoying life.


It's been months since I've felt this good


----------



## terrapro

Yah I think I honestly just leveled off recovery from stress and anxiety. Can't believe its over already. I have a salt truck sitting in the driveway and at the moment not worried about to much


----------



## procut

All I know is it's March, I'm still alive and the temps/forecast looks good to me. Phone is already ringing good for spring / summer stuff. IT'S OVER, THANK GOD!


----------



## cuttingedge13

A lot of frozen "bird baths" and run off this morning........


----------



## terrapro

cuttingedge13;1978041 said:


> A lot of frozen "bird baths" and run off this morning........


Yeah I was concerned with that also. It will be worse tonight after the thaw in the 40's if it does dip down into the 20's again


----------



## Defcon 5

procut;1977996 said:


> All I know is it's March, I'm still alive and the temps/forecast looks good to me. Phone is already ringing good for spring / summer stuff. IT'S OVER, THANK GOD!


...................


----------



## MPM

Its not over!! Im 99% sure we will get more snow this year!


----------



## LapeerLandscape

I agree, its still a little early to put the plows up.


----------



## On a Call

Well I agree this season could change....but the odds are not.

I am generally finishing first round of lawn treatments by the end of the month.

But have seen snow durring that period...but they are here and gone in a day.

But hey, lets catch a 8 - 9 incher for the last hurrah.


----------



## cuttingedge13

On a Call;1978144 said:


> Well I agree this season could change....but the odds are not.
> 
> I am generally finishing first round of lawn treatments by the end of the month.
> 
> But have seen snow durring that period...but they are here and gone in a day.
> 
> But hey, lets catch a 8 - 9 incher for the last hurrah.


No. Just a couple salts so I'm not left sitting on any bagged product.


----------



## eatonpaving

*salt dogg shp2000*

saltdogg shp2000 for sale, new in November, wanted to get an under tailgate electric but none were in stock, selling the saltdogg for 2500.00 firm at end of the season. salter is in super shape and worked flawlessly all winter...

text me at 1734-674-5822


----------



## terrapro

Accuweather has 5-6 more days of precipitation with temps under 32 at some point during the day for the rest of the month. I'm still hoping a couple more salts. Hell I'm debating salting tonight with all the runoff and below freezing temps, last night was fine but there are lakes of standing water now in lots.


----------



## brookline

I had to do a few touch ups in high traffic areas at a zero tolerance site this morning. Nothing major just a quick blast here and there. I expect the same tonight.


----------



## extremepusher

Time to start spending weekends Chilling & Grilling!! Good food and drinks!!


----------



## TheXpress2002

MPM;1978109 said:


> Its not over!! Im 99% sure we will get more snow this year!


..........Amen


----------



## redskinsfan34

this yeungling is going down nicely.


----------



## Turf Z

TheXpress2002;1978399 said:


> ..........Amen


Good. I have to get rid of this salt somehow.


----------



## h2oking

TheXpress2002;1978399 said:


> ..........Amen


Nothing major right?


----------



## On a Call

Turf Z;1978513 said:


> Good. I have to get rid of this salt somehow.


Sell it


----------



## newhere

Does anyone do there own truck decals that can help me purchase the proper vinyl cutter and supplies? So many choices and I don't know what I'm looking at.


----------



## terrapro

How long do you guys wait to give up on collections and call it a loss? I have 2 customers from spring 2013 worth about $3000 combined, would be nice to have that money but geez :/


----------



## bln

terrapro;1978773 said:


> How long do you guys wait to give up on collections and call it a loss? I have 2 customers from spring 2013 worth about $3000 combined, would be nice to have that money but geez :/


You missed your Window. Should of called them the day before that big storm and told them they were going to be plowed in unless they paid.


----------



## terrapro

bln;1978778 said:


> You missed your Window. Should of called them the day before that big storm and told them they were going to be plowed in unless they paid.


I'm gonna send out one more letter today. 
Sucks cause that is all my money, guys were paid of course, insurance is paid, etc... materials are out of MY pocket uggh...******* move there I know.


----------



## MPM

Just a heads up,the gas station at m59 and Teggerdine and the lot at my shop in Wixom had some ice this morning. Zero tolerance accounts may need a bit of attention.


----------



## Turf Z

Do any of you guys pay minimums?
I've heard a few companies doing this, i.e. when you call employees out you pay a minimum of 5-6hrs unless they're out for longer than that.

Seems like a bad idea for me but good idea for helping retain guys with slow seasons.


----------



## Defcon 5

Turf Z;1979268 said:


> Do any of you guys pay minimums?
> I've heard a few companies doing this, i.e. when you call employees out you pay a minimum of 5-6hrs unless they're out for longer than that.
> 
> Seems like a bad idea for me but good idea for helping retain guys with slow seasons.


5-6 hours for a minimum is a bit steep.....I feel if you call a guy out and nothing happens he should be compensated something....Maybe 2 hours


----------



## procut

You almost have too. 5-6 hours may be a lot, but if you want to have a pissed off employee call him in for an hour or two worth of work.


----------



## John_DeereGreen

I know I'm in OH not MI, but we pay a 4 hour minimum. We started it last year, and employee retention rate sure has jumped up with it.


----------



## lawns4life

I'm not the size of some of you so I could see how this could end up costing a lot of $, but I pay a 8 hour minimum. The routes are typically 6-7 hours on a normal snowfall, so it encourages the guys (especially sidewalk) to work harder. I don't do much salting so I am able take care of it all, but if I had guys come in to salt I would think I'd pay a 4 hour minimum for a salt run.


----------



## Freshwater

This is where a good blend of seasonal contracts comes in. The monthly income helps afford some of these extra costs.


----------



## eatonpaving

*saltdogg controller*

i have a new in the box satdogg controller for the new shp2000 may fit others

500.00 firm.......text me at 1734-674-5822


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Testing..........................


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Someone forget to pay the Troll


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Found this sign on a door under the Cut River bridge while snowmobiling in the UP last weekend.
http://ts1.mm.bing.net/th?&id=HN.608041698860663914&w=300&h=300&c=0&pid=1.9&rs=0&p=0


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes;1979471 said:


> Testing..........................


You forgot......Testing 1..2...3........

What a beautiful day today....Spring has sprung.......Its Over!!!!!!!


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Defcon 5;1979478 said:


> You forgot......Testing 1..2...3........
> 
> What a beautiful day today....Spring has sprung.......Its Over!!!!!!!


Folks outside of SE MI can't count that high.


----------



## John_DeereGreen

Sorry for commondering your thread Mark


----------



## redskinsfan34

Mark Oomkes;1979483 said:


> Folks outside of SE MI can't count that high.


Aaaaaannnnnndddddddd here we go.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Just a heads-up so no one should feel intimidated to post here in the SE Michigan thread.

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?p=1979486#post1979486


----------



## jerpa

I'll be making a trip up to Grand Rapids around late April or early May to have an ebling installed. Any tips for good places to eat around their shop?

Yuengling is good beer. Duquesne Pilsener just started being produced in town again and it's pretty good as well. I'll have an empty bed so I may be able to bring a few cases in time for Memorial Day.


----------



## Freshwater

Wow!
http://www.washingtonpost.com/blogs/capital-weather-gang/wp/2015/03/11/100-inches-of-snow-may-have-clobbered-italy-in-18-hours-review-pending/


----------



## Turf Z

jerpa;1979535 said:


> I'll be making a trip up to Grand Rapids around late April or early May to have an ebling installed. Any tips for good places to eat around their shop?
> 
> Yuengling is good beer. Duquesne Pilsener just started being produced in town again and it's pretty good as well. I'll have an empty bed so I may be able to bring a few cases in time for Memorial Day.


Breweries galore in Grand Rapids.


----------



## Defcon 5

jerpa;1979535 said:


> I'll be making a trip up to Grand Rapids around late April or early May to have an ebling installed. Any tips for good places to eat around their shop?
> 
> Yuengling is good beer. Duquesne Pilsener just started being produced in town again and it's pretty good as well. I'll have an empty bed so I may be able to bring a few cases in time for Memorial Day.


Oomkes is the "King" of GR.....Plus he is pretty tight with the Ebling Folks....


----------



## Turf Z

Mark Oomkes;1979489 said:


> Just a heads-up so no one should feel intimidated to post here in the SE Michigan thread.
> 
> http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?p=1979486#post1979486


----------



## TheXpress2002

Freshwater;1979564 said:


> Wow!
> http://www.washingtonpost.com/blogs/capital-weather-gang/wp/2015/03/11/100-inches-of-snow-may-have-clobbered-italy-in-18-hours-review-pending/


The pictures are insane


----------



## Defcon 5

TheXpress2002;1979600 said:


> The pictures are insane


Did those pictures come from Facebook????...............Insane!!!!


----------



## TheXpress2002

Defcon 5;1979607 said:


> Did those pictures come from Facebook????...............Insane!!!!


They are trying to verify everything to make sure nothing was doctored


----------



## TheXpress2002




----------



## terrapro

TheXpress2002;1979616 said:


>


I turned up the volume cause I couldn't understand what they were saying.....I'm an idiot xysport

Crazy amount of snow there...what the heck do you do with those tight streets and 100" of snow?!


----------



## Freshwater

TheXpress2002;1979613 said:


> They are trying to verify everything to make sure nothing was doctored


Would seem like ALOT of work to doctor an event like that.


----------



## boss75

Anyone know of or have any contacts on a 20' container for sale.


----------



## Freshwater

boss75;1979679 said:


> Anyone know of or have any contacts on a 20' container for sale.


There's literally thousands posted on craigslist. Looks like the 20' are right around 1500-1600.


----------



## Superior L & L

Turf Z;1979268 said:


> Do any of you guys pay minimums?
> I've heard a few companies doing this, i.e. when you call employees out you pay a minimum of 5-6hrs unless they're out for longer than that.
> 
> Seems like a bad idea for me but good idea for helping retain guys with slow seasons.


We do 4 hour min. I think that number is a win win for everyone. You cannot expect someone to come in and get paid if it's only 2-3 hours of work


----------



## boss75

Freshwater;1979690 said:


> There's literally thousands posted on craigslist. Looks like the 20' are right around 1500-1600.


I'll check them out, thanks FW


----------



## hosejockey4506

Any one know where I can purchase a skid steer grapple bucket today. Looking for a root style not a flat bottom. East side preferred call quite a few places but nobody has them in stock right now


----------



## ProperLandscape

hosejockey4506;1979895 said:


> Any one know where I can purchase a skid steer grapple bucket today. Looking for a root style not a flat bottom. East side preferred call quite a few places but nobody has them in stock right now


Weingartz (m59 and vandyke) had one sitting in the parking lot two Saturday's ago.


----------



## Superior L & L

hosejockey4506;1979895 said:


> Any one know where I can purchase a skid steer grapple bucket today. Looking for a root style not a flat bottom. East side preferred call quite a few places but nobody has them in stock right now


Hodges farm Equipement has one on there web site. $1295 witch I thought was a great deal


----------



## Freshwater

Nice Chevy for sale.
http://detroit.craigslist.org/okl/hvo/4928729430.html


----------



## TheXpress2002

Remaining counties begin weight restrictions tomorrow morning


----------



## Defcon 5

TheXpress2002;1980045 said:


> Remaining counties begin weight restrictions tomorrow morning


I will NOT believe this until I see it on Facebook............


----------



## terrapro

Freshwater;1980029 said:


> Nice Chevy for sale.
> http://detroit.craigslist.org/okl/hvo/4928729430.html


Nice find. 25k miles geez, If I could sneak that in to my fleet I have a dump bed for it...


----------



## Freshwater

terrapro;1980051 said:


> Nice find. 25k miles geez, If I could sneak that in to my fleet I have a dump bed for it...


Those 6.0 motors are good too. Good power.


----------



## caitlyncllc

I know there are a few other guys here that have an old RT2 vee blade. I just sold my last one. I have a lot of spare parts for sale: working pump, motor, valve body, misc. hoses and cylinders, some frame parts. Love to get them out of my barn. Anybody need anything?


----------



## LapeerLandscape

caitlyncllc;1980063 said:


> I know there are a few other guys here that have an old RT2 vee blade. I just sold my last one. I have a lot of spare parts for sale: working pump, motor, valve body, misc. hoses and cylinders, some frame parts. Love to get them out of my barn. Anybody need anything?


How about a left side moldboard for a 9-2.


----------



## caitlyncllc

Don't have any blades or wedges. I think I have all the rest of the frame parts.


----------



## terrapro

caitlyncllc;1980063 said:


> I know there are a few other guys here that have an old RT2 vee blade. I just sold my last one. I have a lot of spare parts for sale: working pump, motor, valve body, misc. hoses and cylinders, some frame parts. Love to get them out of my barn. Anybody need anything?


Mark ya getting out completely now? Let me know what you are up to next, keep in touch.


----------



## caitlyncllc

hard to tell what will happenn by this fall. But i will not be plowing with the dodge or the rt2... they are both gone.


----------



## Lightningllc

It's over. Pack it up


----------



## 06clarkd

Lightningllc;1981080 said:


> It's over. Pack it up


I was thinking the same thing might keep the chloride truck setup but I think the plows may come off soon


----------



## Freshwater

Lightningllc;1981080 said:


> It's over. Pack it up


Are we still looking at snow next sat?


----------



## hosejockey4506

Freshwater;1981153 said:


> Are we still looking at snow next sat?


Temps in the 40's according to NOAA where ate you seeing snow forecasted


----------



## 06clarkd

Snowflake in the forecast for Tuesday morning everyone ready?! Lol


----------



## Freshwater

hosejockey4506;1981155 said:


> Temps in the 40's according to NOAA where ate you seeing snow forecasted


Weather underground, scientific forecaster discussion. System will come through at night when temps are cold enough. System much weaker than originally modeled. Pattern has now totally shifted. I agree it's over!!!


----------



## On a Call

Who besides me misses winter already ??


----------



## Freshwater

On a Call;1981292 said:


> Who besides me misses winter already ??


It's just you!!! LOL!!!


----------



## TheXpress2002

Monday night the cold front will provide a mix to the northern suburbs. I think it dies off before SE Mich.

Average temps around 40 degrees stick around through Sunday. I think at that point we have our chances for some sort of snow.

Again it's inbetween seasons it has high bust potential. The chances are there with the pattern setup as the southern stream buckles and interacts with the northern stream.


----------



## Freshwater

Thank you Ryan. Looks like anything that does fall, would melt faster than we could plow it away. Similar to the mid April snow last year.


----------



## eatonpaving

On a Call;1981292 said:


> Who besides me misses winter already ??


I DO...going nuts...


----------



## Lightningllc

I wouldn't mind 2 salting events maybe 3. Need to use up salt.


----------



## KL3540

On a Call;1981292 said:


> Who besides me misses winter already ??


Sadly enough, I do....

I am looking forward for the warm weather but I'm not ready yet. 
Tomorrows warm weather will be nice. I hope I get to enjoy it!!! Getting snipped at 9;00a


----------



## On a Call

I am not really sure why...but I have this yearning to plow and salt. Maybe I should move to Argentina, they get snow there, right ?? ,


----------



## Superior L & L

KL3540;1981555 said:


> Sadly enough, I do....
> 
> I am looking forward for the warm weather but I'm not ready yet.
> Tomorrows warm weather will be nice. I hope I get to enjoy it!!! Getting snipped at 9;00a


Ohh you'll be enjoying the weather by noon for sure. Take the meds!!!
I talked with the doc about landscaping his house while he did mine


----------



## KL3540

Superior L & L;1981587 said:


> Ohh you'll be enjoying the weather by noon for sure. Take the meds!!!
> I talked with the doc about landscaping his house while he did mine


That's a great idea, maybe I can get some networking in. Taking my pre meds is just a couple minutes....


----------



## LapeerLandscape

KL3540;1981596 said:


> That's a great idea, maybe I can get some networking in. Taking my pre meds is just a couple minutes....


You will be fine and sell him some mulch or something.


----------



## KL3540

LapeerLandscape;1981598 said:


> You will be fine and sell him some mulch or something.


Lol, he's gotta buy something. And I'll give him the urologist discount if he gets me some neighbors


----------



## terrapro

On a Call;1981292 said:


> Who besides me misses winter already ??


I guess guess me too...I dreamt of salting last night lol


----------



## eatonpaving

terrapro;1981628 said:


> I guess guess me too...I dreamt of salting last night lol


i have done that...its kinda like pre-salting, i just hate waking up in the truck.


----------



## KL3540

Ahhhh procedure complete!!!! Now time for the pain to set in.... It's a gorgeous day!!!


----------



## LapeerLandscape

KL3540;1981671 said:


> Ahhhh procedure complete!!!! Now time for the pain to set in.... It's a gorgeous day!!!


So was it better then going to the dentist?


----------



## Freshwater

KL3540;1981671 said:


> Ahhhh procedure complete!!!! Now time for the pain to set in.... It's a gorgeous day!!!


How long is the recovery period? I've got to start planning mine sometime soon.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Freshwater;1981757 said:


> How long is the recovery period? I've got to start planning mine sometime soon.


Its a piece of cake, did mine about 10 years ago. Much less painful then having more kids.


----------



## terrapro

Anyone selling an enclosed trailer?


----------



## Strictly Snow

terrapro;1981796 said:


> Anyone selling an enclosed trailer?


What size are you looking for?


----------



## terrapro

Strictly Snow;1981804 said:


> What size are you looking for?


Not huge, 5x8 single axle is the minimum though.


----------



## caitlyncllc

im gonna sell my 8'x18' enclosed. Looking for a 14' instead.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

caitlyncllc;1981812 said:


> im gonna sell my 8'x18' enclosed. Looking for a 14' instead.


Any pics, what kind, year, shape, how much?


----------



## terrapro

caitlyncllc;1981812 said:


> im gonna sell my 8'x18' enclosed. Looking for a 14' instead.


Yeah that's just to big for me. I'm just looking to haul maybe a rider and a walk behind. I know a 5x8 is to small for that but then I would just get a stander for the majority of my work.
I lost my previous storage yard which was where I use to live and the new hoa does not allow equipment etc so my only option is where I dump which I don't want to push my limit and take up all their space...


----------



## caitlyncllc

send me a text and i will text you some pics. 
586 291 1236


----------



## KL3540

LapeerLandscape;1981688 said:


> So was it better then going to the dentist?


It was fantastic. Way easier then the dentist. Plus I got to watch and I took photos  ok, kind of weird but true story. Wife wasnt happy as I sent a few photos out to people.

The right nut is a bit tender but if I wasn't under orders to do nothing, Id be out working.
So I am enjoying the weather a bit with the kids outside.

Depending how tomorrow goes, this procedure was a breeze.

Drinking a home brew beer as we speak ... Looking forward to a chicken wing dinner. Debating on Buffalo Wild Wings or marylands chicken.

I can recommend a great dr if anyone needs one. He also worked around my schedule. I did forget to sell him mulch. I'll be sending him a letter


----------



## LapeerLandscape

KL3540;1981823 said:


> It was fantastic. Way easier then the dentist. Plus I got to watch and I took photos  ok, kind of weird but true story. Wife wasnt happy as I sent a few photos out to people.
> 
> The right nut is a bit tender but if I wasn't under orders to do nothing, Id be out working.
> So I am enjoying the weather a bit with the kids outside.
> 
> Depending how tomorrow goes, this procedure was a breeze.
> 
> Drinking a home brew beer as we speak ... Looking forward to a chicken wing dinner. Debating on Buffalo Wild Wings or marylands chicken.
> 
> I can recommend a great dr if anyone needs one. He also worked around my schedule. I did forget to sell him mulch. I'll be sending him a letter


I can still remember mine and the worst part was he said you might feel a little tug and I could feel it in my throat.


----------



## KL3540

Ha ha!! Well I was fortunate. Granted a few times I felt it, like when he coderized a part. He was shocked I felt it. So every time I said I felt something he number more. Any and all pain was very minimal. The ***** of the needle some times but no burning as he said I might feel. 

At times I felt a slight squeeze (like a pressure of the nut squeezing). On a pain from 1-10 it would Id been a 2.. Almost none..

The good weather has put me in a great mood too... 

I did get some great photos of the procedure. Well if all goes well, I'm ready for spring season..::: maybe I'll rebuild a carb tonight and get my edger going.


----------



## Tango

Well this tread has taken a turn.


----------



## KL3540

Sorry, Well I think the season is over!!! But nothing is getting put away yet.

Anyone have the same name over on Lawnsite?


----------



## On a Call

There is a lawn site too ???

Another place I can rub fur backwards


----------



## eatonpaving

Tango;1981857 said:


> Well this tread has taken a turn.


yea it did....my stuff is hurting just reading it...


----------



## LapeerLandscape

KL3540;1981848 said:


> Ha ha!! Well I was fortunate. Granted a few times I felt it, like when he coderized a part. He was shocked I felt it. So every time I said I felt something he number more. Any and all pain was very minimal. The ***** of the needle some times but no burning as he said I might feel.
> 
> At times I felt a slight squeeze (like a pressure of the nut squeezing). On a pain from 1-10 it would Id been a 2.. Almost none..
> 
> To be honest, I couldn't have sex right now but I could take a handy....
> 
> The good weather has put me in a great mood too...
> 
> I did get some great photos of the procedure. Well if all goes well, I'm ready for spring season..::: maybe I'll rebuild a carb tonight and get my edger going.


I'm glad all went well but if its all the same with you and I think I speak for all on here we can do with out the photos.


----------



## On a Call

Um...I agree 

unless you would like photos of my colonascopy


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Well this thread just went to the sh!t.


----------



## Freshwater

LapeerLandscape;1981838 said:


> I can still remember mine and the worst part was he said you might feel a little tug and I could feel it in my throat.


Do you have the option of being put under?


----------



## LapeerLandscape

No it was just a local shot, wide awake for the whole thing.


----------



## On a Call

Oh man...no other options ??

Ouch...

so you are shooting blank now huh...


----------



## LapeerLandscape

On a Call;1982018 said:


> Oh man...no other options ??
> 
> Ouch...
> 
> so you are shooting blank now huh...


No other options, right in the Dr.s office with the nurse that I see everytime I go in there. Once you get passed the embarrassment of it there is nothing to it.

Shooting blanks, all over the county. :laughing:


----------



## On a Call

You are more of a man than I. I would have ran screaming like a girl


----------



## Lightningllc

I hate all needles. Guess I'm stuck shooting little worms.


----------



## Superior L & L

LapeerLandscape;1981838 said:


> I can still remember mine and the worst part was he said you might feel a little tug and I could feel it in my throat.


When people ask me it the procedure hurts I Tell them that. "It's like someone is tugging on your thoat"


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Superior L & L;1982070 said:


> When people ask me it the procedure hrts I Tell them that. "It's like someone is tugging on your throat"


That definitely was a strange feeling. Do you know Roger B over at ProEx in Burton. He said he knew someone at Superior that last time we were up snowmobiling.


----------



## terrapro

LapeerLandscape;1982030 said:


> No other options, right in the Dr.s office with the nurse that I see everytime I go in there. Once you get passed the embarrassment of it there is nothing to it.
> 
> Shooting blanks, all over the county. :laughing:


Lol I have 3 kids of my own and my gf has 2 so we together have more then enough...I don't need anymore and look forward to being kid free in my mid 40's. I'm getting clipped as soon as I can


----------



## 06clarkd

Welcome to ballsite.com all balls all the time! Lol I'm just busting your balls... oh... Wait never mind you are all making me cringe


----------



## On a Call

I vote for tubes tied


----------



## Superior L & L

LapeerLandscape;1982076 said:


> That definitely was a strange feeling. Do you know Roger B over at ProEx in Burton. He said he knew someone at Superior that last time we were up snowmobiling.


Yep, roger is a good dude. We also do a couple or three jobs a year for them


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Superior L & L;1982137 said:


> Yep, roger is a good dude. We also do a couple or three jobs a year for them


Yes he is, been snowmobiling with him many times. We are going to see him tomorrow and check out there wireless job clock (exaktime) for smart phones and see how it works with quickbooks.


----------



## Freshwater

Put away the snowblowers for the season. Putting away the plows tomarrow. I'll be leaving the Salter on for a minute more. Fired up some summer equipment. I've been playing around in the mud with my little skid and excavator for the last 2 days. My guys started pulling apart the first water garden yesterday for a rebuild. I'll be building at the garden show next week. I'm ready!!!!!


----------



## Lightningllc

I have to say we have done so many estimates that this year is looking up!!! I can't believe how many people want landscape's installed. Only a few lawn cutting quotes. Oh and bidding snow already for next year.

Been a busy 2 weeks. 

Defcon / Mark you guys still alive??


----------



## Freshwater

Lightningllc;1982490 said:


> I have to say we have done so many estimates that this year is looking up!!! I can't believe how many people want landscape's installed. Only a few lawn cutting quotes. Oh and bidding snow already for next year.
> 
> Been a busy 2 weeks.
> 
> Defcon / Mark you guys still alive??


I'd love to be bidding snow for next year. Do you push it, or let the calls come to you? 
I think we both pushed a lot from last year to this year if I remember.
Mark and Defcon are on the other thread now, LOL!


----------



## Luther

Looking more and more like a salting opportunity Friday.


----------



## Defcon 5

TCLA;1982676 said:


> Looking more and more like a salting opportunity Friday.


Not Gonna Happen....................

Facebook Weather is Disputing this .................:whistling:........


----------



## Luther

Yeah. A weak possibility for sure.

Kind of surprised at the way this winters end could turn out. Out like a lamb.


----------



## Defcon 5

TCLA;1982711 said:


> Yeah. A weak possibility for sure.
> 
> Kind of surprised at the way this winters end could turn out. Out like a lamb.


Been kinda a weird winter anyway in many ways.....Hard to believe that we are somewhere around 47" of snow.....


----------



## Luther

Shy of our 10 year average, but over our historical average.


----------



## Freshwater

Defcon 5;1982805 said:


> Been kinda a weird winter anyway in many ways.....Hard to believe that we are somewhere around 47" of snow.....


Still half of last year.

I didn't mind this winter. Slow start, pedal to the metal for a couple months, easy ending. The worst thing was the cold, yet the sun really helped the salt.


----------



## terrapro

Freshwater;1982873 said:


> Still half of last year.
> 
> I didn't mind this winter. Slow start, pedal to the metal for a couple months, easy ending. The worst thing was the cold, yet the sun really helped the salt.


Definately a pretty easy winter but after last year anything is a light winter


----------



## Freshwater

terrapro;1982966 said:


> Definately a pretty easy winter but after last year anything is a light winter


Last year was NUTS!!!


----------



## Defcon 5

Freshwater;1983013 said:


> Last year was NUTS!!!


Our 2 year total is 146"......payup


----------



## terrapro

Defcon 5;1983033 said:


> Our 2 year total is 146"......payup


I made more this year then I did last year I'll tell ya that much


----------



## Lightningllc

I'm gonna miss winter. Ya I said it. 


I guess I finally found the sweet spot with my company. 

#sittingonsaltsucks


----------



## Green Glacier

I know I need about 2-3 day of 60 degree weather to get rid of snow piles I am getting tired of chasing run off


----------



## cuttingedge13

terrapro;1983122 said:


> I made more this year then I did last year I'll tell ya that much


Not sure if I made more, but definitely spent less. Property manager asking what I was going to do with " all that money" from the all inclusives and looking for discounts on summer work.....I told him April pay roll and getting the equipment ready for spring should just about take care of it. People just don't get it.


----------



## TheXpress2002

Snow starts over night around 2 a.m. will finish by 6 a.m. Should stick in the nothern and western suburbs 

The sun comes up and 52 degrees tomorrow


----------



## Freshwater

We seem to be missing a whole thread on this site? Anybody seen it?


----------



## Freshwater

Thank you Ryan. Most of my sites won't even want me to bother salting.


----------



## John_DeereGreen

Freshwater;1983355 said:


> We seem to be missing a whole thread on this site? Anybody seen it?


It's still around...just moved a few forums to the south of this one.


----------



## redskinsfan34

TheXpress2002;1983337 said:


> Snow starts over night around 2 a.m. will finish by 6 a.m. Should stick in the nothern and western suburbs
> 
> The sun comes up and 52 degrees tomorrow


Thanks Ryan. You think a salting on zero tolerance?


----------



## Lightningllc

Anyone know what salt prices will be next winter.


----------



## On a Call

I hear that it will snow again...just a rumor

As for the salt...how much were you paying ?


----------



## terrapro

cuttingedge13;1983313 said:


> Not sure if I made more, but definitely spent less. Property manager asking what I was going to do with " all that money" from the all inclusives and looking for discounts on summer work.....I told him April pay roll and getting the equipment ready for spring should just about take care of it. People just don't get it.


Yeah no way on the discounts...the all inclusive's didn't pay me more last season when I maxed out service and materials by the middle to end of January...and we still had 2 more months of the nastiest winter :crying:


----------



## Freshwater

terrapro;1983418 said:


> Yeah no way on the discounts...the all inclusive's didn't pay me more last season when I maxed out service and materials by the middle to end of January...and we still had 2 more months of the nastiest winter :crying:


I just tell them the big snow was worth 4 plows. That gets us close to average.


----------



## John_DeereGreen

Lightningllc;1983381 said:


> Anyone know what salt prices will be next winter.


Too damn much.

Seriously though, I don't see them coming down for this coming season. Winter didn't really start until January, and a lot of guys around here, me included, got cut off mid Febuary I think it was.

So they'll use that as an excuse for artificial pricing.


----------



## terrapro

John_DeereGreen;1983523 said:


> Too damn much.
> 
> Seriously though, I don't see them coming down for this coming season. Winter didn't really start until January, and a lot of guys around here, me included, got cut off mid Febuary I think it was.
> 
> So they'll use that as an excuse for artificial pricing.


That's such horse crap, its such a racket...but if we price services accordingly the customer needs to pay any way, we just have a harder time selling the service.


----------



## Freshwater

terrapro;1983620 said:


> That's such horse crap, its such a racket...but if we price services accordingly the customer needs to pay any way, we just have a harder time selling the service.


I agree total crap. Then they find no evidence of price manipulation, yet a contractor out east just settled in court for charging more for 7ft of snow. When the customer agreed to the price before the work was even done. WTF!!!!!


----------



## Luther

Lightningllc;1983381 said:


> Anyone know what salt prices will be next winter.


Great question. It should drop based on this winter. Nothing in December and little to nothing in March for most of the country. Some regions are below their averages.

Even though the east coast got record snow...they were most likely using much less salt this year because of the large amounts and conditions they received. It would be great to get confirmation on this. Believe it or not there normaly is no real correlation between snow totals and salt usage...even though some think they have it figured out. It all depends on how it comes. If they were to receive half the amount of snowfall they got this year, they could have used twice the amount of deicers.

Radar looks active, but nothing hitting the ground yet? Let's hope something happens. Lots of people with salt to get rid of.


----------



## On a Call

John_DeereGreen;1983523 said:


> Too damn much.
> 
> Seriously though, I don't see them coming down for this coming season. Winter didn't really start until January, and a lot of guys around here, me included, got cut off mid Febuary I think it was.
> 
> So they'll use that as an excuse for artificial pricing.


I know of a major player in the salt supply business that will be moving into your area. At least they are planning too this summer. I just hope it does not cut my supply.

I never ran short on supply, never. Call and in a day had another 20 tons.


----------



## On a Call

TCLA;1983839 said:


> Great question. It should drop based on this winter. Nothing in December and little to nothing in March for most of the country. Some regions are below their averages
> 
> Radar looks active, but nothing hitting the ground yet? Let's hope something happens. Lots of people with salt to get rid of.


So, who has salt to get rid of ?


----------



## Luther

Lots of folks.


----------



## terrapro

Whelp was that our last hope? Time to pack it up now?


----------



## Superior L & L

Yep, I think it's done ! Vee boxes are coming out Monday and packing plows away. Will keep tailgate Salters on the dumps for a little while longer


----------



## Defcon 5

On a Call;1983867 said:


> So, who has salt to get rid of ?





TCLA;1983903 said:


> Lots of folks.


........Yup...........Lots of Folks.................


----------



## On a Call

I am happy that the market is flooded with salt. Prices continue to drop to all time lows. A few locations are paying to have it hauled away. I am sending in trains as we speak.

Those were the days 

This is today

http://detroit.craigslist.org/search/maa?query=bulk+salt


----------



## terrapro

On a Call;1984070 said:


> I am happy that the market is flooded with salt. Prices continue to drop to all time lows. A few locations are paying to have it hauled away. I am sending in trains as we speak.
> 
> Those were the days
> 
> This is today
> 
> http://detroit.craigslist.org/search/maa?query=bulk+salt


All time lows LOLOLOL.....you funny.....this season you mean right?
Seems so long ago but a year and a half ago it was like $65 a ton prsport


----------



## LapeerLandscape

I still have 50-60 ton of salt but it will still be good next fall just like it was last year. 

Not sure if its over or not but I have sold a little 21A gravel already, surprised the pile is not froze.


----------



## Lightningllc

On a Call;1984070 said:


> I am happy that the market is flooded with salt. Prices continue to drop to all time lows. A few locations are paying to have it hauled away. I am sending in trains as we speak.
> 
> Those were the days
> 
> This is today
> 
> http://detroit.craigslist.org/search/maa?query=bulk+salt


$120 a ton. Next year hopefully $75-65 again, but I'm guessing it will be a shortage by August again.


----------



## EPM

On a Call;1984070 said:


> I am happy that the market is flooded with salt. Prices continue to drop to all time lows. A few locations are paying to have it hauled away. I am sending in trains as we speak.
> 
> Those were the days
> 
> This is today
> 
> http://detroit.craigslist.org/search/maa?query=bulk+salt


All time lows? I HOPE YOUR JOKING! All Prices on the top of the page are 40-70% more than I paid beginning of the season when we purchased including the ice melt.


----------



## EPM

Lightningllc;1984136 said:


> $120 a ton. Next year hopefully $75-65 again, but I'm guessing it will be a shortage by August again.


I'm hoping for the 45-50 range shipped in July.


----------



## Lightningllc

EPM;1984277 said:


> I'm hoping for the 45-50 range shipped in July.


Amen to that


----------



## KL3540

What did you guys pay last year? ( I don't salt, yet)


----------



## newhere

Remember when it was 35 a ton And you could just pitch it if you didn't want to plow it ? 

Yeah that's what it's coming back to before everyone thought they could run in and make a licking off the working mans back...... Well you should have invested your money better then a barge of salt after you scam a local supply yard of their financials.


----------



## Lightningllc

Their is a lot of salt supply in the Detroit area, I heard [rumor] that the bulk supply is at its highest supplies for contractors ever. Meaning that snow professionals have the most on-hand supply ever than before.

Hopefully they are not paying a line of credit on salt because it will be a tough summer.


----------



## hosejockey4506

has anyone ever purchased a stealth dump trailer USA Trailer Sales has them and they seem pretty cheap and they call them "contractor grade" didn't know what the differences are between them and a name brand like PJ or suretrac


----------



## Defcon 5

Lightningllc;1984465 said:


> Their is a lot of salt supply in the Detroit area, I heard [rumor] that the bulk supply is at its highest supplies for contractors ever. Meaning that snow professionals have the most on-hand supply ever than before.
> 
> Hopefully they are not paying a line of credit on salt because it will be a tough summer.


All the Cargill docks on the Rouge are Empty......Detroit salt has Very little on the ground as of yesterday.....:salute:


----------



## cuttingedge13

Defcon 5;1984522 said:


> All the Cargill docks on the Rouge are Empty......Detroit salt has Very little on the ground as of yesterday.....:salute:


They should be empty, they told us in the fall every grain of salt was allocated to someone. The key to the price of salt next year is how full the municipality's bins are right now. If they're full demand will be low.


----------



## Superior L & L

cuttingedge13;1984961 said:


> They should be empty, they told us in the fall every grain of salt was allocated to someone. The key to the price of salt next year is how full the municipality's bins are right now. If they're full demand will be low.


You would think that based on the average year we had that they would be sitting good


----------



## Lightningllc

Oh I can see the writing on the wall. Salt shortage 2016


----------



## A&LSiteService

Is anyone else looking at radar? It's snowing like crazy in chi town... Any thoughts?


----------



## terrapro

A&LSiteService;1986032 said:


> Is anyone else looking at radar? It's snowing like crazy in chi town... Any thoughts?


Huh look at that it sure is.


----------



## terrapro

To much % of precip and cold temps this week so I am thinking I am leaving the vbox in


----------



## A&LSiteService

terrapro;1986040 said:


> To much % of precip and cold temps this week so I am thinking I am leaving the vbox in


That's the route I'm taking as well


----------



## Green Glacier

A&LSiteService;1986032 said:


> Is anyone else looking at radar? It's snowing like crazy in chi town... Any thoughts?


Looks to be really lite looking at web cams


----------



## cuttingedge13

Weather channel said 1-3" Chicago and 3-5" at Perdue. Guess it supposed to dive south but is sure is getting close.


----------



## delong17

i just got back from chicago about 3 hours ago. They got 2" of snow per hour from 9:30-12 this morning It was nuts. The roads were bad until roughly Jackson

Woke up this morning to 25-30 mph wind gustys blowing snow everywhere.


----------



## On a Call

I left for home about 4 it was snow showers in Toledo. Called jobs and they are dry now.


----------



## On a Call

Had an interesting dinner....

My wife and I went to go out to dinner...thought we would try some place new. Not knowing what it was...my wife suggested Twin Peaks. Madison Hights

Anyone else try it ?
https://www.facebook.com/twinpeaksr...902365.146783.167960527365/10153472416872366/


----------



## terrapro

Looks like maybe some freezing rain tomorrow


----------



## TheXpress2002

terrapro;1986587 said:


> Looks like maybe some freezing rain tomorrow


Tonight after 2am


----------



## KL3540

On a Call;1986492 said:


> Had an interesting dinner....
> 
> My wife and I went to go out to dinner...thought we would try some place new. Not knowing what it was...my wife suggested Twin Peaks. Madison Hights
> 
> Anyone else try it ?
> https://www.facebook.com/twinpeaksr...902365.146783.167960527365/10153472416872366/


How was the food?


----------



## terrapro

TheXpress2002;1986592 said:


> Tonight after 2am


Oh fun. Is it going to be a salt then salt again type of event?


----------



## Lightningllc

70 tons going down. Crunch n munch


----------



## LapeerLandscape

terrapro;1986604 said:


> Oh fun. Is it going to be a salt then salt again type of event?


I sure hope so, we are taking delivery of 110 ton of salt this morning.


----------



## On a Call

KL3540;1986595 said:


> How was the food?


Burgers were good, nice selection of beers. Burgers and fries were a lot like Red Robins.

Bambi was our waitress


----------



## On a Call

So where are you seeing this weather event ?


----------



## TGS Inc.

*CAT and Bobcat equipment for rental for summer season.*

We will have the following available for rent this summer:

2014 CAT IT 14 wheel loader 
2014 CAT 908 wheel loader
2014 CAT 242 and 246 skid steer
2014 Bobcat S70 (Small one, 36" width. Great for jobs with gates.)

Would prefer weekly, monthly or seasonal rental.

Would consider daily.

I am working on pricing.


----------



## TheXpress2002

On a Call;1986675 said:


> So where are you seeing this weather event ?


On Facebook.....


----------



## Defcon 5

TheXpress2002;1986868 said:


> On Facebook.....


Facebook has spoken.......Man your Battle Stations.............


----------



## Lightningllc

Facebook weather. Batten down the hatches.


----------



## Lightningllc

__ https://www.facebook.com/S3MIweather/posts/569844746491802



Skipping spring and going to summer everyone.


----------



## bln

Lightningllc;1986628 said:


> 70 tons going down. Crunch n munch


I take it you don't want to salt again till Christmas


----------



## Lightningllc

bln;1987045 said:


> I take it you don't want to salt again till Christmas


^^^^^^^^^^^ like button.


----------



## Green Glacier

Concrete sidewalks icy


----------



## terrapro

Anyone finding ice? Its raining here now in Howell and just wet.


----------



## Green Glacier

terrapro;1987344 said:


> Anyone finding ice? Its raining here now in Howell and just wet.


Sidewalks only A2


----------



## terrapro

Green Glacier;1987351 said:


> Sidewalks only A2


Not even that here


----------



## GimmeSnow!!

Just wet in pontiac/waterford. County is out trying to get rid of salt but I have checked a lot of spots and haven't found any reason to justify salting. I saw one company that put down a real thick layer of salt on a wet parking lot but that's it.


----------



## Hdsnowpusher

Anybody got eyes in Northville novi area


----------



## Lightningllc

Nothing stuck. Pack it up its over.


----------



## GimmeSnow!!

Sidewalks at our shop are getting slick, about to go out to check some sites again


----------



## LapeerLandscape

I have ice but only on the north side of buildings where it has been shaded.


----------



## redskinsfan34

Only pavers iced up in Dexter and Chelsea. Everything else wet only.


----------



## On a Call

Just wet here in Oak Park


----------



## Defcon 5

Lightningllc;1987381 said:


> Nothing stuck. Pack it up its over.


Its NOT over until Facebook says its over............:salute:


----------



## TheXpress2002

Defcon 5;1987544 said:


> Its NOT over until Facebook says its over............:salute:


Ask and you will receive....


----------



## Freshwater

TheXpress2002;1987654 said:


> Ask and you will receive....


It could be an overachiever or underachiever? LOL!!! That narrows it down.


----------



## terrapro

TheXpress2002;1987654 said:


> Ask and you will receive....


Good deal I just want to make some monies


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Freshwater;1987678 said:


> It could be an overachiever or underachiever? LOL!!! That narrows it down.


Sounds like we are going to have a 50% chance of weather.


----------



## terrapro

Sleeting here in Howell. Hate these right on the edge temp times...wonder if we will see anything tonight?


----------



## terrapro

Never mind snowing like a mo foe, starting to cover...wondering if I should give my supplier a call


----------



## redskinsfan34

Did anything end up sticking Cole? Completely dry in Dexter.


----------



## Green Glacier

redskinsfan34;1989449 said:


> Did anything end up sticking Cole? Completely dry in Dexter.


Looks like a chance we could see some tonight


----------



## terrapro

redskinsfan34;1989449 said:


> Did anything end up sticking Cole? Completely dry in Dexter.


Nope. Kind of looks like tonight we might. Need to get this salter out and do some other work though.


----------



## hosejockey4506

NOAA and weather underground both stating 1-2 but not very cold


----------



## terrapro

hosejockey4506;1989491 said:


> NOAA and weather underground both stating 1-2 but not very cold


I saw that. Honestly I would take it any other time but I woke up with a flu bug that has been moving through the house...not feeling that good barf


----------



## TheXpress2002

Northern suburbs look to get some action tonight.


----------



## 06clarkd

Weather.com updated a minute ago shows 3-5 for holly area what the )!&@


----------



## terrapro

Rain here for now


----------



## Metro Lawn

Snowing good here but not sticking


----------



## FIREMEDIC2572

Time to put the plow on in northern Oakland county.


----------



## Metro Lawn

Radar is showing heavy rain (red on radar) in Burton/Flint area and all green pushing the snow out of the area


----------



## TheXpress2002

Metro Lawn;1989762 said:


> Radar is showing heavy rain (red on radar) in Burton/Flint area and all green pushing the snow out of the area


You are right it isnt sticking to pavement in most areas. Crazy enough that red is actually ice pellets and massive flakes showing up. Just a degree to warm on the surface. Insane convection.


----------



## Metro Lawn

Neil Powers said the flakes are like paper plates... kind of cool


----------



## hosejockey4506

Neil sent me a picture said 3 inches in Oxford still pouring rain in Fenton


----------



## FIREMEDIC2572

Switched to rain for a while in Ortonville. The asteroids quit falling and now I can see pavement through the slop on my walk.


----------



## TheXpress2002

Neil has some great shots...


----------



## KL3540

A few inches here in Almont .... Schools closed


----------



## terrapro

Nothing but rain here still in Howell


----------



## magnatrac

There is an easy 3" on the grass here in ortonville. Plowed all of our lots here with about an inch or two of slush on those. The snow falls off real fast just to the west of here.


----------



## hosejockey4506

Does anyone have eyes on whitelake


----------



## redskinsfan34

Watched it all night. Rain only in Dexter and Chelsea. Looks like our SEMI friend got one right.


----------



## TheXpress2002

redskinsfan34;1989786 said:


> Watched it all night. Rain only in Dexter and Chelsea. Looks like our SEMI friend got one right.


............miracle


----------



## On a Call

Plowing might be over this season, but the grass is white


----------



## LapeerLandscape

I got 5 1/2 and its still coming down.


----------



## On a Call

Hey LL do you need help


----------



## Luther

LapeerLandscape;1989808 said:


> I got 5 1/2 and its still coming down.


We have our winner!!!

Thumbs Up

How about you Patrick? You got accumulations in your neck of the woods too right?


----------



## LapeerLandscape

TCLA;1989812 said:


> We have our winner!!!
> 
> Thumbs Up
> 
> How about you Patrick? You got accumulations in your neck of the woods too right?


Not sure if winner is the right word or not.


----------



## KL3540

A heavy slushy mess.... Are we done now for the season?


----------



## TheXpress2002

We need to watch Friday night.


----------



## KL3540

TheXpress2002;1989956 said:


> We need to watch Friday night.


Seriously? Wow, what are they thinking?

I am seeing possible severe storms and 70 on Thursday. Will it dip back down? I assume changes like this will cause some good storms.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

I was seeing 1-2 for Friday night per John Dee.


----------



## PowersTree

4.7 was the official total at the nearest reporting station to my house. 

We plowed, then I went and put some riding in too. I'll try to get my pics up here from yesterday.


----------



## hogggman

Hey guys I'm heading down to Texas next month to bring back some rust free body parts. I need some parts for my trucks but I'm going to get some extras to try and pay for the trip. I'm going to get mainly super duty beds and doors but if anyone needs anything specific let me know and I'll see if I can find it when I'm there. I have family there and when we were visitng in December the older Ford and Chevy stuff is pretty plentiful in the junk yards so if anyone needs the older stuff let me know. Pm me if you need something.


----------



## Strictly Snow

hogggman;1990342 said:


> Hey guys I'm heading down to Texas next month to bring back some rust free body parts. I need some parts for my trucks but I'm going to get some extras to try and pay for the trip. I'm going to get mainly super duty beds and doors but if anyone needs anything specific let me know and I'll see if I can find it when I'm there. I have family there and when we were visitng in December the older Ford and Chevy stuff is pretty plentiful in the junk yards so if anyone needs the older stuff let me know. Pm me if you need something.


What's a standard bed for the 88-98 Chevys running from there these days. I also need a cab for the same years.


----------



## bln

hogggman;1990342 said:


> Hey guys I'm heading down to Texas next month to bring back some rust free body parts. I need some parts for my trucks but I'm going to get some extras to try and pay for the trip. I'm going to get mainly super duty beds and doors but if anyone needs anything specific let me know and I'll see if I can find it when I'm there. I have family there and when we were visitng in December the older Ford and Chevy stuff is pretty plentiful in the junk yards so if anyone needs the older stuff let me know. Pm me if you need something.


Could you toss me a price for an 04 superduty bed please


----------



## hogggman

8' beds will be around $1500 6' beds are next to impossible to find but if I can they will be around $2200 for superdutys the Chevy beds are about $1000 I think cabs I have no idea but can check when I'm there


----------



## redskinsfan34

Sent you a PM Cole


----------



## Green Glacier

This is nuts chasing snow one day getting sun burn the next


----------



## Lightningllc

Well I have a large supply of ice melt. What has everyone done to make the pallets of melt survive the summer without turning into a solid brick. 

Please let me know.


----------



## Green Glacier

Lightningllc;1990525 said:


> Well I have a large supply of ice melt. What has everyone done to make the pallets of melt survive the summer without turning into a solid brick.
> 
> Please let me know.


Never had trouble as long as its inside
Did it already get wet?


----------



## Lightningllc

I do not have enough inside storage. Looking for advice on outside storage.


----------



## magnatrac

Wrap the pallets in a sheet of plastic and then shrink wrap it. We have kept  left over bag salt ,chloride,ice melt this way for years. As long as it is dry when you wrap it you will be fine. Last year we kept 4 yards of bulk in our chemical totes with the same method. That salt was drier after sitting out all summer than the first load of new salt we bought in the fall.


----------



## terrapro

magnatrac;1990568 said:


> Wrap the pallets in a sheet of plastic and then shrink wrap it. We have kept left over bag salt ,chloride,ice melt this way for years. As long as it is dry when you wrap it you will be fine. Last year we kept 4 yards of bulk in our chemical totes with the same method. That salt was drier after sitting out all summer than the first load of new salt we bought in the fall.


That's what I was going to say. Some of those clammy moist old warehouses are worse then wrapped up tight outside.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

I saw a parking lot freshly salted this morning, looks like someone is trying to make another truck payment.


----------



## TheXpress2002

For those that received snow earlier this week , it should be a repeat tomorrow morning for those same areas.


----------



## Defcon 5

LapeerLandscape;1991461 said:


> I saw a parking lot freshly salted this morning, looks like someone is trying to make another truck payment.


After a night of Predrinking.......I went out Presalting..........



TheXpress2002;1991470 said:


> For those that received snow earlier this week , it should be a repeat tomorrow morning for those same areas.


.........


----------



## LapeerLandscape

TheXpress2002;1991470 said:


> For those that received snow earlier this week , it should be a repeat tomorrow morning for those same areas.


The same amounts too? I measured 5.5 inches at my shop.


----------



## On a Call

Better get those plows on


----------



## Turf Z

Hard to believe you guys still have to worry about snow over there


----------



## KL3540

LapeerLandscape;1991478 said:


> The same amounts too? I measured 5.5 inches at my shop.


I hear yA!!! I was shocked at our totals the other day.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

KL3540;1991502 said:


> I hear yA!!! I was shocked at our totals the other day.


Did you get some plowing in? I think everyone around here was really caught off guard.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

We could be right in the middle of it again.

http://www.mlive.com/weather/index.ssf/2015/04/localized_easter_sunday_snowst.html


----------



## On a Call

Lets see....Christmas, New years, Easter...4th of July too ??


----------



## LapeerLandscape

You forgot super bowl Sunday.


----------



## TheXpress2002

WAA's issued for the 69 corridor and north. This may trend a tad south.


----------



## On a Call

LapeerLandscape;1991549 said:


> You forgot super bowl Sunday.


Totally forgot.

Might add labor day too


----------



## KL3540

LapeerLandscape;1991513 said:


> Did you get some plowing in? I think everyone around here was really caught off guard.


I did. I was totally shocked!!!


----------



## TheXpress2002

......... now it's over


----------



## Lightningllc

Been nice this winter. Hello Spring.


----------



## On a Call

Mothers Day has not come yet


----------



## Freshwater

TheXpress2002;1992032 said:


> ......... now it's over


Been a great season. Thank you Ryan, for all you do, and thank you all for helping keep my mind off the day to day crap. Hope everyone has a great summer. See you all next year.


----------



## bln

TheXpress2002;1992032 said:


> ......... now it's over


So I can take my Salter out?


----------



## terrapro

bln;1992453 said:


> So I can take my Salter out?


Its looking that way. I still have my vbox in my dump though and I saw Atlas out here doing a cleanup with their snowex still in today. Maybe one more week.....


----------



## Patrick34

*Irrigation*

Hey guys, not really snow related..... but thought I would post this here. We are looking for a new irrigation foreman / manager to lead our irrigation department (Timberland Landscape, Auburn Hills). If anyone is looking, feel free to contact our office at 248.276.8800. Thanks, have a good summer season.


----------



## TheXpress2002

Might need to go to Code Red


----------



## On a Call

Heading in now, so they say


----------



## On a Call

Salt trucks are loaded and ready :bluebounc


----------



## EPM

http://auction.orbitbid.com/details.cfm?ID=2106776

If anyone is up that way Wales, MI looking for mafia block these things are going cheap. I'd have to much in trucking getting them back here to make it worthwhile.


----------



## KL3540

EPM;1998591 said:


> http://auction.orbitbid.com/details.cfm?ID=2106776
> 
> If anyone is up that way Wales, MI looking for mafia block these things are going cheap. I'd have to much in trucking getting them back here to make it worthwhile.


Although I won't be able to, I have to ask what they are going for and how much each one weighs.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

KL3540;1998596 said:


> Although I won't be able to, I have to ask what they are going for and how much each one weighs.


About 4000 LBS each


----------



## KL3540

LapeerLandscape;1998600 said:


> About 4000 LBS each


YIKES!!!! Ok thank you


----------



## PowersTree

Time to revive the thread? I'm sure my guys are sick of my drama, and I TRIED to keep it off Facebook. 

WTF do these women think when the chase business owners?????? Then ***** I work too much.


----------



## Do It All Do It Right

PowersTree;2005826 said:


> Time to revive the thread? I'm sure my guys are sick of my drama, and I TRIED to keep it off Facebook.
> 
> WTF do these women think when the chase business owners?????? Then ***** I work too much.


The world will never know.


----------



## terrapro

PowersTree;2005826 said:


> Time to revive the thread? I'm sure my guys are sick of my drama, and I TRIED to keep it off Facebook.
> 
> WTF do these women think when the chase business owners?????? Then ***** I work too much.


Funny, I just felt the urge to see if any one else has checked in here lol

I don't know man, fricken sucks though I know that much. Hard to have the mind to work really hard when you just get screwed for doing so. Is that what is going on with your situation?


----------



## PowersTree

Yeah, I've almost tripled my business this spring. 

Then she tells me the reason she is talking to other guys is because I work too much. Well guess what, when I work as hard as I do, that is the reason you are able to stay home with the kids for the past 3 years.

My ordeal is over. I caught her messaging guys at 6 in the morning when she would never get up with me any other day. After two hours of walking in and out of the bedroom while doing maintenance outside, she decided to say hi to me as I was leaving. 

So I came home and asked to see the messages of who she was talking to. She couldn't. Because she had deleted everything. So then I was like cool. Message this guy you want to go fishing with, and I said it was OK.......well she then puked, ran to her friends house, and messages the guy, while I have her phone in my hand. I screen shot it, then proceeded to find her new boyfriends, wife's phone number. I don't know why I don't send the screenshots I have to his wife, and ruin his family like he did mine, other than I look at it like a blessing. My new secretary has done more for the business in two weeks, than my wife did in 6 year (13 if you count my tree service days)

That day I worked 17 hours, and scored a new full service account......


----------



## terrapro

PowersTree;2006012 said:


> Yeah, I've almost tripled my business this spring.
> 
> Then she tells me the reason she is talking to other guys is because I work too much. Well guess what, when I work as hard as I do, that is the reason you are able to stay home with the kids for the past 3 years.
> 
> My ordeal is over. I caught her messaging guys at 6 in the morning when she would never get up with me any other day. After two hours of walking in and out of the bedroom while doing maintenance outside, she decided to say hi to me as I was leaving.
> 
> So I came home and asked to see the messages of who she was talking to. She couldn't. Because she had deleted everything. So then I was like cool. Message this guy you want to go fishing with, and I said it was OK.......well she then puked, ran to her friends house, and messages the guy, while I have her phone in my hand. I screen shot it, then proceeded to find her new boyfriends, wife's phone number. I don't know why I don't send the screenshots I have to his wife, and ruin his family like he did mine, other than I look at it like a blessing. My new secretary has done more for the business in two weeks, than my wife did in 6 year (13 if you count my tree service days)
> 
> That day I worked 17 hours, and scored a new full service account......


Same suck story here man, worked to much and supposedly made a mistake here and there was enough to justify complete destruction of sanctity of marriage I guess. 
Just be glad you figured out now instead of later, blessing in disguise like you said. Did you know if you are married in Michigan and your wife gets pregnant you are legally the father whether it is actually yours or not?! Messed up huh?
For the record his wife deserves to know the same as you would deserve to know...sooner you cut off the infection the sooner you can move on and the less damage is done. Plus retribution smells so sweet, sick trash with no moral integrity


----------



## Superior L & L

Dam, sorry to hear this gentlemen. While I'm sure it feels tough right now, a year from now you will look back and realize it was a blessing !!! I had a similar incident, and went right to the dudes wife .


On a more positive note, just signed a large 5 year snow deal


----------



## Metro Lawn

Superior L & L;2007373 said:


> On a more positive note, just signed a large 5 year snow deal


Congrats Paul

Anyone get pricing on bulk salt yet? I just got mine at $85 a ton delivered. Just wondering if everyone else is close to that?

I do have a line on 300 or so tons for $55 a ton picked up, but it needs to be screened. Has some chunks in it.


----------



## Metro Lawn

Morton came in at $70 plus trucking.


----------



## Superior L & L

I was quiet supprised at the good deal Mortons was at. Apparently based on there price salt will be no problem this year.


----------



## KL3540

I am selling my Kubota tractor L3540HSTC cab tractor. If interested in particulars send me a message. 450 hours and still under warranty until Febuary 2016. Comes with loaded R4 tires, 4wd LA724 front end loader, heat /. A/C. Radio and much more


----------



## Metro Lawn

Angelo quoted me $65 a ton delivered, I also found $63 a ton picked up in Detroit. Still waiting to her from B&W


----------



## Superior L & L

Metro Lawn;2011387 said:


> Angelo quoted me $65 a ton delivered, I also found $63 a ton picked up in Detroit. Still waiting to her from B&W


Amazing, based on last year. Is this pre season only?

The bad thing is Angelos price is only good till it gets tight, then it's going up, up, up. I'm thinking I'd be better signing with a Mortons or Detroit and committing that way it's a little more secure


----------



## Metro Lawn

Superior L & L;2011489 said:


> Amazing, based on last year. Is this pre season only?
> 
> The bad thing is Angelos price is only good till it gets tight, then it's going up, up, up. I'm thinking I'd be better signing with a Mortons or Detroit and committing that way it's a little more secure


Yeah, but I am going to buy mine all up front so no worries. My buddy has a large allocation from Morton he is looking to sell.


----------



## Freshwater

Just sold one of my trucks today. Very strange driving with the plow on in aug.


----------



## bln

Hey guys, I have a friend wondering how long unpaid commercial citations stay on your record? He has a couple from 2006.


----------



## m297

bln;2015518 said:


> Hey guys, I have a friend wondering how long unpaid commercial citations stay on your record? He has a couple from 2006.


What do you mean unpaid?


----------



## bln

m297;2016302 said:


> What do you mean unpaid?


He never went to court or paid them.


----------



## KL3540

bln;2016336 said:


> He never went to court or paid them.


Ummm by best guess would be he has warrants for his arrest then. I would head to the court house with a good amount of cash to pay a bond. They should give him a court date. Tickets don't just go away over time.


----------



## m297

Probably doesn't have a valid license either, along with warrants.


----------



## KL3540

m297;2016359 said:


> Probably doesn't have a valid license either, along with warrants.


And some fancy reinstatement fees may be owed


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Did anyone check Facebook for advice?


----------



## 98Chevy2500

Mark Oomkes;2016383 said:


> Did anyone check Facebook for advice?


Nice one Mark!


----------



## bln

Here is the thing. They date back to 06 and I checked his driving record when he came inn for an insurance quote and there is nothing there. He was pulled over last week and the cop said nothing to him.


----------



## Metro Lawn

Were the tickets issued to a company name or him


----------



## bln

Metro Lawn;2016799 said:


> Were the tickets issued to a company name or him


The company


----------



## KL3540

bln;2016840 said:


> The company


Well that's a horse if a different color....


----------



## Freshwater

Just bought a new plow truck today. Still strange driving with the plow on in august. The looks on people's faces are just priceless.


----------



## KL3540

Freshwater;2017121 said:


> Just bought a new plow truck today. Still strange driving with the plow on in august. The looks on people's faces are just priceless.


It didn't happen unless you post a photo (which of course I can't do either from my phone)


----------



## terrapro

bln;2016840 said:


> The company


I need to remember that next time :/


----------



## KL3540

Ok, off all the plowing I've done, I can't recall speed bumps. Maybe because it's summer time and it's hard to picture. But I honeslty don't think I've plowed over them before. 

The reason I ask, eventually I will be putting a bid in at a location that has a few. These speed bumps are actually a runber plastic type that are bolted some how to the ground (looks like a metal rod of some sort fastening it). Would I have to raise the blade over it or with a plow just float over it. I don't want to detroy either.


----------



## Strictly Snow

KL3540;2017787 said:


> Ok, off all the plowing I've done, I can't recall speed bumps. Maybe because it's summer time and it's hard to picture. But I honeslty don't think I've plowed over them before.
> 
> The reason I ask, eventually I will be putting a bid in at a location that has a few. These speed bumps are actually a runber plastic type that are bolted some how to the ground (looks like a metal rod of some sort fastening it). Would I have to raise the blade over it or with a plow just float over it. I don't want to detroy either.


You will tear them out if you don't lift over. I had a business several years ago that had them. My contract stated we were not responsible for damage if the were not removed for winter needless to say they were destroyed


----------



## KL3540

Strictly Snow;2017789 said:


> You will tear them out if you don't lift over. I had a business several years ago that had them. My contract stated we were not responsible for damage if the were not removed for winter needless to say they were destroyed


Yikes!!! Ok ...


----------



## TGS Inc.

*We are looking for some good people!!*

We are hiring! We were recently named "Top 5000 fastest growing privately held companies!" by Inc. Magazine.

We want the best!

We are hiring: Area managers, plow subs, sidewalk crew leaders, CDL drivers, etc.

Please follow the link below:

https://greenerside.recruiterbox.com/


----------



## Freshwater

Just got an email regarding legislation to make indemnity clauses illegal in michigan. I have an indemnity clause in all my contracts to help protect myself. It basically says the customer will hold me harmless unless I'm the one negligent. Now it looks like someone from TCLA is helping to lead the charge, maybe they can explain this better? It just seems counter productive from my standpoint.


----------



## Defcon 5

Freshwater;2020361 said:


> Just got an email regarding legislation to make indemnity clauses illegal in michigan. I have an indemnity clause in all my contracts to help protect myself. It basically says the customer will hold me harmless unless I'm the one negligent. Now it looks like someone from TCLA is helping to lead the charge, maybe they can explain this better? It just seems counter productive from my standpoint.


I think you need to read the bill and what it is all about before firing your mouth off on an open fourum...


----------



## Freshwater

Defcon 5;2020371 said:


> I think you need to read the bill and what it is all about before firing your mouth off on an open fourum...


WOW!!! I was asking for help understanding what was in the bill, that's all.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Freshwater;2020361 said:


> Just got an email regarding legislation to make indemnity clauses illegal in michigan. I have an indemnity clause in all my contracts to help protect myself. It basically says the customer will hold me harmless unless I'm the one negligent. Now it looks like someone from TCLA is helping to lead the charge, maybe they can explain this better? It just seems counter productive from my standpoint.


Facebook is a great place to start.


----------



## Freshwater

Mark Oomkes;2020415 said:


> Facebook is a great place to start.


I'm not on facebook.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Freshwater;2020424 said:


> I'm not on facebook.


LOL, me neither.


----------



## Defcon 5

Freshwater;2020383 said:


> WOW!!! I was asking for help understanding what was in the bill, that's all.


Your quote was...Looks like someone from TCLA is leading the charge...Why in the world would a company with 3+ million in snow sales wanna change this...Yes..They are very involved in insurance REFORM..I suggest you log onto the ASCA website to get the information you are looking for


----------



## Defcon 5

Facebook is the second best place to find the truth aboot this


----------



## Freshwater

Defcon 5;2020461 said:


> Your quote was...Looks like someone from TCLA is leading the charge...Why in the world would a company with 3+ million in snow sales wanna change this...Yes..They are very involved in insurance REFORM..I suggest you log onto the ASCA website to get the information you are looking for


The email was from asca. This is copy and past directly from it. Linda Sebold Clogg, ASCA-C has been leading the efforts here in Michigan. For more information, contact her by email at [email protected] (I changed the email). Though I don't think she would mind if I posted it since it was a mass email that most of us got. I haven't got a response yet, I was hoping someone on here was up on this stuff already. No ill intent from me at all.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Freshwater;2020470 said:


> The email was from asca. This is copy and past directly from it. Linda Sebold Clogg, ASCA-C has been leading the efforts here in Michigan. For more information, contact her by email at [email protected]. (I changed the email). Though I don't think she would mind if I posted it since it was a mass email that most of us got. I haven't got a response yet, I was hoping someone on here was up on this stuff already. No ill intent from me at all.


Bummer, I didn't see it. Or maybe I just deleted it because I have issues with organizations that have anything to do with JAA.


----------



## terrapro

Worst thing about winter is waiting for the contracts to be solid...so much planning to be ready for


----------



## terrapro

Mark Oomkes;2020475 said:


> Bummer, I didn't see it. Or maybe I just deleted it because I have issues with organizations that have anything to do with JAA.


Whats the JAA?


----------



## Luther

Freshwater;2020470 said:


> The email was from asca. This is copy and past directly from it. Linda Sebold Clogg, ASCA-C has been leading the efforts here in Michigan. For more information, contact her by email at [email protected]. (I changed the email). Though I don't think she would mind if I posted it since it was a mass email that most of us got. I haven't got a response yet, I was hoping someone on here was up on this stuff already. No ill intent from me at all.


Here is a little more information regarding the initiative.

http://www.snowmagazineonline.com/snow-062415-asca-hold-harmless.aspx

If interested contact Linda. She is looking for as many S&I contractors to participate in Lansing on September 16th for the MI legislative day. I'm no longer part of TCLA, but I am however behind what the ASCA is doing for the industry. I just haven't gotten around to changing my screen name yet.


----------



## John_DeereGreen

terrapro;2020597 said:


> Whats the JAA?


Mark's favorite person...the God of snow. John Allin.

:laughing::laughing:


----------



## TGS Inc.

*ASCA - Lansing...*

We will be going to Lansing. As Jim has mentioned it would be good for our industry to have as many companies represented as possible in Lansing. You will have to do a little homework prior but again Linda is a good contact locally or you can talk to Kevin with the ASCA. Our industry needs to have a voice and be heard in Lansing.

Wayne Michalak
The Greener Side, Inc.


----------



## Freshwater

TCLA;2020645 said:


> Here is a little more information regarding the initiative.
> 
> http://www.snowmagazineonline.com/snow-062415-asca-hold-harmless.aspx
> 
> If interested contact Linda. She is looking for as many S&I contractors to participate in Lansing on September 16th for the MI legislative day. I'm no longer part of TCLA, but I am however behind what the ASCA is doing for the industry. I just haven't gotten around to changing my screen name yet.


Thank you.


----------



## Freshwater

A major problem plaguing the professional snow and ice management industry centers on contract language, specifically the indemnification clause.

One line in particular reads:*“To the fullest extent permitted by law, you shall, at your own cost and expense, defend and indemnify (property owner) from any and all allegations directed at the indemnified party. To the fullest extent permitted by law, you shall indemnify and hold harmless the indemnified parties from any and all liabilities, obligations, claims, demands, settlements, and penalties, for any incidents arising out of based upon, or in connection with your performance.”

my clause reads just the opposite. The customer agrees to hold the contractor (me) harmless.

I'm sorry, anybody that signs a contract with that language has lost their mind. Then to give someone else power over scope of work, ......????? Wow!!!


----------



## Freshwater

I do support making them all go away. If I can't go I'll write a letter.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

John_DeereGreen;2020728 said:


> Mark's favorite person...the God of snow. John Allin.
> 
> :laughing::laughing:


http://www.johnallin.com/



Unfortunately, there is no puking smilie, otherwise I would have added it.


----------



## John_DeereGreen

Sorry to jump into an out of state thread but...


Freshwater;2020802 said:


> A major problem plaguing the professional snow and ice management industry centers on contract language, specifically the indemnification clause.
> 
> One line in particular reads:*"To the fullest extent permitted by law, you shall, at your own cost and expense, defend and indemnify (property owner) from any and all allegations directed at the indemnified party. To the fullest extent permitted by law, you shall indemnify and hold harmless the indemnified parties from any and all liabilities, obligations, claims, demands, settlements, and penalties, for any incidents arising out of based upon, or in connection with your performance."
> 
> my clause reads just the opposite. The customer agrees to hold the contractor (me) harmless.
> 
> I'm sorry, anybody that signs a contract with that language has lost their mind. Then to give someone else power over scope of work, ......????? Wow!!!


What commercial work do you have? Locally owned businesses or larger/chain retailers?

I agree all indemnity clauses need to go as far as ones that place all blame on the contractor. I've yet to find a customer willing to sign a contract that holds me harmless in all cases no matter what. Any customer willing to sign that has lost their mind.

Say you don't show up for a freezing rain event...10 people slip and fall and break bones. Guess what, the property owner is on the hook because he/she signed a contract that said no matter what the contractor isn't at fault. Even though the contractor is, because he/she didn't show up.

If they're going to be in contracts, they need to hold both parties responsible, IMO. Documentation should be the burden of proof as to who (if anyone) is responsible for a slip and fall case.

Someone should have MJD pull these posts out and start a new thread to discuss indemnification clauses, because it's industry wide, not just Michigan/etc.


----------



## Freshwater

Here's my indemnity clause; Customer shall indemnify, defend and save the contractor harmless of all claims, liens, demands, suits, damages and liabilities for injuries to person or property, arising out of or in any way connected with the removal of snow or ice pursuant to the contractual terms and conditions of the work order, unless such damage or injury is proximately caused by the contractors sole negligence. 

Negligence is based on the scope of work in the contract. It's fair to both sides. And it works for all scope of work types. 

I use this wording for everything from drives to churches to apt complexes.


----------



## John_DeereGreen

That seems reasonable to me. Ours is similar. Unless we were negligent or failed to perform to the scope of work in the contract we can't (in theory) be held liable.

The severely one sided indemnity clause that most chain stores and property management companies want you to sign kills me sometimes. Those are the ones that need to go.


----------



## Freshwater

John_DeereGreen;2021675 said:


> That seems reasonable to me. Ours is similar. Unless we were negligent or failed to perform to the scope of work in the contract we can't (in theory) be held liable.
> 
> The severely one sided indemnity clause that most chain stores and property management companies want you to sign kills me sometimes. Those are the ones that need to go.


That was written by my insurance company attorneys, and signed off by mine. I'm required by my insurance company to have it in all my contracts. I wouldn't even be covered on those other contracts. I couldn't plow them if I wanted to ( not that I'd want to, lol).

Only in this industry is the wording in the article even considered let alone signed. Look at corporate roofing, or heating and cooling, you see nothing like that ever. (Yes I've read a fair amount of contracts in both those fields from my dad's business).


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Freshwater;2021680 said:


> That was written by my insurance company attorneys, and signed off by mine. I'm required by my insurance company to have it in all my contracts. I wouldn't even be covered on those other contracts. I couldn't plow them if I wanted to ( not that I'd want to, lol).
> 
> Only in this industry is the wording in the article even considered let alone signed. Look at corporate roofing, or heating and cooling, you see nothing like that ever. (Yes I've read a fair amount of contracts in both those fields from my dad's business).


One of the few worthwhile things I learned from JAA.

I see those clauses and add "if contractor is found negligent." Initial and date it. Never had a management company not agree to the change.

The blanket statement could leave one liable for someone slipping on an ice cube in July. And you're correct, that is just stupid.


----------



## Freshwater

Mark Oomkes;2021684 said:


> One of the few worthwhile things I learned from JAA.
> 
> I see those clauses and add "if contractor is found negligent." Initial and date it. Never had a management company not agree to the change.
> 
> The blanket statement could leave one liable for someone slipping on an ice cube in July. And you're correct, that is just stupid.


No ending date on your contracts?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Freshwater;2021685 said:


> No ending date on your contracts?


Multi-year contracts.

Or, an ice cube in March.


----------



## Freshwater

Mark Oomkes;2021697 said:


> Multi-year contracts.
> 
> Or, an ice cube in March.


I see. Those darn March ice cubes lol.

You could still put language in stating plowing and liability are from xyz to xyz within a multi year agreement.


----------



## terrapro

Freshwater;2021722 said:


> I see. Those darn March ice cubes lol.
> 
> You could still put language in stating plowing and liability are from xyz to xyz within a multi year agreement.


Winter season is what mine say


----------



## Freshwater

terrapro;2021759 said:


> Winter season is what mine say


Really is unfortunate someone would have to argue something like that in court. But you know it happens. Snow plow company and an Aug slip and fall, but your contract says......


----------



## KINGRANCH350

Hey Guys, I am new this year to plowing snow, as this is my first year in the business. Im in the Walled Lake Area, so any guys from White Lake and Waterford are real close. I have been going back and forth on a bid I am placing. I am nervous ill be to high and not get it , but also nervous ill be too low and be screwed. what would you say the average production rate for acre/hour? I heard with a v blade typical about 1 acre per hour.


----------



## terrapro

KINGRANCH350;2023869 said:


> Hey Guys, I am new this year to plowing snow, as this is my first year in the business. Im in the Walled Lake Area, so any guys from White Lake and Waterford are real close. I have been going back and forth on a bid I am placing. I am nervous ill be to high and not get it , but also nervous ill be too low and be screwed. what would you say the average production rate for acre/hour? I heard with a v blade typical about 1 acre per hour.


Sure. Start from there and then take in to consideration 100 other variables. Shoot for $2 a minute and you should be fine Thumbs Up


----------



## MPM

Anyone service residentials in dearborn heights? Looking for someone to take care of the snow at my parents house this season. Pm me more info, thanks!


----------



## Superior L & L

Looking for some options to upfit some trucks. Undertailgate salters and fan belt hydros. Who does good work


----------



## TheXpress2002

Superior L & L;2025909 said:


> Looking for some options to upfit some trucks. Undertailgate salters and fan belt hydros. Who does good work


Truck Tech set mine up last year. Awesome work.


----------



## KL3540

Not sure where you're at. There is a place in Imlay City, "Southern Truck and Equipment". I've not personally had them do any work for me, but they seem to do ALOT. Call them and ask to see their clients equipment and contact if need be. They seem nice up there and I bet would do it.


----------



## eatonpaving

*salter controller*

new last winter...never used...best offer...fits the shp2000 $450.00

text me at 1734-674-5822


----------



## A&LSiteService

Superior L & L;2025909 said:


> Looking for some options to upfit some trucks. Undertailgate salters and fan belt hydros. Who does good work


Bostick truck in Pontiac did a great job for me. Ask for Jim


----------



## Defcon 5

It's Cold out...Needed to get this thread back to the top of the page..


----------



## TheXpress2002

Defcon 5;2032814 said:


> It's Cold out...Needed to get this thread back to the top of the page..


Cute system out east to start the LRC.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

TheXpress2002;2032817 said:


> Cute system out east to start the LRC.


Missed it, can't remember my FB password.


----------



## ParksLandscaping

*Snow subs needed!!! Se michigan & toldeo oh*

We are looking to add more quality service providers to keep up with our growing snow & ice management division. We have available sites throughout SE Michigan (Wayne, Oakland, Macomb, Gennessee, and Washtenaw counties) as well as sites in the Lansing, MI and Toledo, OH areas. Please contact me for more details. We have full services sites that we are looking to subcontract as well as in need of the following equipment & operators:

Front-end Loaders & Backhoes
Skid Steers
Plow & Salt Trucks
Sidewalk Snow Removal Equipment


----------



## Superior L & L

ParksLandscaping;2033195 said:


> We are looking to add more quality service providers to keep up with our growing snow & ice management division. We have available sites throughout SE Michigan (Wayne, Oakland, Macomb, Gennessee, and Washtenaw counties) as well as sites in the Lansing, MI and Toledo, OH areas. Please contact me for more details. We have full services sites that we are looking to subcontract as well as in need of the following equipment & operators:
> 
> Front-end Loaders & Backhoes
> Skid Steers
> Plow & Salt Trucks
> Sidewalk Snow Removal Equipment


I'm interested, pm sent


----------



## Defcon 5

Facebook says a high of only 60 today..Is this true??


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Defcon 5;2033451 said:


> Facebook says a high of only 60 today..Is this true??


Yeah and its warmer then yesterday. Had a little frost at my house yesterday morning.


----------



## Defcon 5

LapeerLandscape;2033486 said:


> Yeah and its warmer then yesterday. Had a little frost at my house yesterday morning.


I had a little Spark Knock this morning...But..That was due to being Overserved


----------



## Mark Oomkes

My dad is in Baraga, said it was 24.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes;2033522 said:


> My dad is in Baraga, said it was 24.


Its 72 in casino up there.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Defcon 5;2033500 said:


> I had a little Spark Knock this morning...But..That was due to being Overserved


You should be used to it by now, that's a everyday occurrence isn't it.


----------



## Freshwater

TheXpress2002;2032817 said:


> Cute system out east to start the LRC.


Will this affect the strength of the systems going forward?


----------



## TheXpress2002

Freshwater;2033725 said:


> Will this affect the strength of the systems going forward?


Just that signature storm ushering in a pattern change


----------



## Defcon 5

TheXpress2002;2033839 said:


> Just that signature storm ushering in a pattern change


Pattern Change??...Are we going from a print to a Plaid??...

A bit Breezy and Chilly today


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Defcon 5;2033882 said:


> Pattern Change??...Are we going from a print to a Plaid??...
> 
> A bit Breezy and Chilly today


Plaid manpris?


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes;2033886 said:


> Plaid manpris?


It's my understanding Ryan has matching Manpris with someone we know


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Defcon 5;2033898 said:


> It's my understanding Ryan has matching Manpris with someone we know


This is getting downright weird.

Probably wear those stupid golf beanies too.


----------



## eatonpaving

*bobcat bucket..*

looking for a bobcat bucket in the 50 inch range....smooth edge.. for a 453 bobcat....


----------



## Freshwater

TheXpress2002;2033839 said:


> Just that signature storm ushering in a pattern change


One storm to start it all!!


----------



## P&M Landscaping

anyone looking for a small vbox unit? I have one for sale

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=162644


----------



## Tscape

Anyone looking for an absolute snow and ice killing beast?

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?p=2034424#post2034424


----------



## Superior L & L

And after you buy tscapes rig. Please buy this truck

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?p=2036117#post2036117


----------



## Patrick34

*Sale*

We have a couple items for sale locally if anyone is interested.

SnowEx drop spreader. Unit not used much, thus we are selling it. Asking $175.

Billy Goat leaf loader. We purchased this unit new from Weingartz, we are no longer using this model type. Very good condition, stored inside our shop entire life. Electric start, hoses in good condition. Unit has 169 hours. We paid $6600 for this unit... we are asking $3600.

If interested, call Patrick at 248.891.5575.


----------



## BossPlow2010

Patrick34;2037246 said:


> We have a couple items for sale locally if anyone is interested.
> 
> SnowEx drop spreader. Unit not used much, thus we are selling it. Asking $175.
> 
> Billy Goat leaf loader. We purchased this unit new from Weingartz, we are no longer using this model type. Very good condition, stored inside our shop entire life. Electric start, hoses in good condition. Unit has 169 hours. We paid $6600 for this unit... we are asking $3600.
> 
> If interested, call Patrick at 248.891.5575.


I'm looking at purchasing a billy goat, what model did you go with and how do you like it?


----------



## TheXpress2002

Mind as well go Defcon 1...

(Scarcasm)


----------



## Defcon 5

TheXpress2002;2038620 said:


> Mind as well go Defcon 1...
> 
> (Scarcasm)


That's Not Code Red Worthy...Ii will be waiting for the call


----------



## TheXpress2002

Defcon 5;2038626 said:


> That's Not Code Red Worthy...Ii will be waiting for the call


9:07 tee time?


----------



## Defcon 5

TheXpress2002;2038633 said:


> 9:07 tee time?


10:37 Sunday


----------



## LapeerLandscape

If your going here you might want to use an orange ball, white one might be hard to find. That's this morning near Gaylord.

http://www.settingsrestaurant.com/


----------



## Mark Oomkes

He doesn't golf, he drinks beer.


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes;2038832 said:


> He doesn't golf, he drinks beer.


I do both VERY Well...


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes;2038832 said:


> He doesn't golf, he drinks beer.


Don't be a Hater...Your more than welcome to go anytime


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Defcon 5;2038850 said:


> Don't be a Hater...Your more than welcome to go anytime


I can shoot your balls?


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes;2038856 said:


> I can shoot your balls?


You will have to ask your wife for them back...But..You gotta bring your own Balls


----------



## Freshwater

Snowing in commerce.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Snowing in Lapeer.


----------



## Freshwater

Now we're in milford, snowing really good. Closing up Koi ponds, burrrrr.


----------



## TheXpress2002




----------



## Freshwater

TheXpress2002;2038933 said:


>


Lol! He's great.


----------



## TGS Inc.

*Stealing this!*



TheXpress2002;2038933 said:


>


Totally stealing this!! Thanks for the laughs!


----------



## Summerlawn

Anyone looking for a good used work truck?

https://lansing.craigslist.org/cto/5274263317.html


----------



## First Responder

Anyone interested in a few residentials in macomb & chesterfield? We do not service that far north. I would be happy to forward the homeowners contact info. Pm if interested.


----------



## Defcon 5

First Salting will be Nov.26

That is my Prediction and I'm sticking to it..


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Somebody has been on Facebook.


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes;2041942 said:


> Somebody has been on Facebook.


Facebook says the 23...Im bucking the trend


----------



## TheXpress2002

Defcon 5;2041936 said:


> First Salting will be Nov.26
> 
> That is my Prediction and I'm sticking to it..


Try to be original


----------



## Mark Oomkes

TheXpress2002;2041958 said:


> Try to be original


We can all be thankful that Defcon is the original.......and only.


----------



## Defcon 5

TheXpress2002;2041958 said:


> Try to be original


I am being "Original"...Whats your guess weather "Guru"???


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes;2041959 said:


> We can all be thankful that Defcon is the original.......and only.


Atleast I don't have an Abrasive Personality like some


----------



## TheXpress2002

Defcon 5;2041975 said:


> I am being "Original"...Whats your guess weather "Guru"???


November 26th....First push


----------



## Summerlawn

I hope you are right, Xpress. drinkup:


----------



## Superior L & L

TheXpress2002;2042125 said:


> November 26th....First push


. Oh boy. That's way to early for me. I need it to be December 18ish. I thought December was going to be warm


----------



## LapeerLandscape

X2 Still too much going on.


----------



## Boomer123

TheXpress2002;2042125 said:


> November 26th....First push


That's the date of last year's 1st push. Then nothing till January


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Boomer123;2042933 said:


> That's the date of last year's 1st push. Then nothing till January


Ummmm, you sure?

Because I seem to remember getting pounded for a week starting around opening day (November 15) last year. I know, we had more than SE MI, but pretty sure everyone pushed long before the 26th last season.


----------



## Freshwater

Mark Oomkes;2042968 said:


> Ummmm, you sure?
> 
> Because I seem to remember getting pounded for a week starting around opening day (November 15) last year. I know, we had more than SE MI, but pretty sure everyone pushed long before the 26th last season.


Mark if I remember correctly, it was just a couple salts in nov. I'd have to check the books, but I believe it was my first billable Nov in a couple years.


----------



## Defcon 5

If anybody would know it would be the Grandfather-Godfather of Snow..First Snow is usally when the Sandles get put away for the Winter


----------



## terrapro

Superior L & L;2042693 said:


> . Oh boy. That's way to early for me. I need it to be December 18ish. I thought December was going to be warm





LapeerLandscape;2042709 said:


> X2 Still too much going on.


X3...that is way to early for me. Days are to dang short lately can't seem to get everything done


----------



## TheXpress2002

Boomer123;2042933 said:


> That's the date of last year's 1st push. Then nothing till January


11/17/2014 First Salt

11/20/2014 First Push

One Salting on 12/17


----------



## Freshwater

TheXpress2002;2043175 said:


> 11/17/2014 First Salt
> 
> 11/20/2014 First Push
> 
> One Salting on 12/17


Just checked and you are absolutely correct. Man I'm losing it, last Nov was not that long ago to be forgetting things.


----------



## Defcon 5

Just checked Facebook...It's gonna rain tonight...Alot


----------



## Defcon 5

I'm gonna text my connection in Grand Rapids and see if he agrees with this Forecast...


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Defcon 5;2043436 said:


> I'm gonna text my connection in Grand Rapids and see if he agrees with this Forecast...


Don't you mean cousin in GR.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

LapeerLandscape;2043437 said:


> Don't you mean cousin in GR.


You mean he's going to text himself.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes;2043447 said:


> You mean he's going to text himself.


That's right your the same person.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Defcon 5;2043435 said:


> Just checked Facebook...It's gonna rain tonight...Alot





Defcon 5;2043436 said:


> I'm gonna text my connection in Grand Rapids and see if he agrees with this Forecast...


I got a text with a pretty picture last that scared the living crap out of me. Then the sender informed me it was wind speed and not snow.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

LapeerLandscape;2043451 said:


> That's right your the same person.


I am not.


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes;2043453 said:


> I am not.


Your Not what???...A Drunken Moron like me??


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Defcon 5;2043478 said:


> Your Not what???...A Drunken Moron like we??


Fixed it for you?


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes;2043479 said:


> Fixed it for you?


This is getting Hard keeping track of two usernames..


----------



## TheXpress2002

Defcon 5;2043516 said:


> This is getting Hard keeping track of two usernames..


You only have two?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

TheXpress2002;2043552 said:


> You only have two?


We/me/I only have 2.


----------



## Mike_PS

there's a certain few that REALLY need to try harder to quit taking every discussion off topic...I know you probably think it's funny, or even cute, but most don't :waving:

so, let's get back on topic, thanks


----------



## absolutely

TheXpress2002;2043175 said:


> 11/17/2014 First Salt
> 
> 11/20/2014 First Push
> 
> One Salting on 12/17


Saginaw/Midland County
4 salting's last November
0 anything December
1st plow Jan 4th


----------



## Mark Oomkes

absolutely;2043627 said:


> Saginaw/Midland County
> 4 salting's last November
> 0 anything December
> 1st plow Jan 4th


Lightweights

4-5 plows 
5-6 saltings

Nothing in December


----------



## absolutely

Mark Oomkes;2043632 said:


> Lightweights
> 
> 4-5 plows
> 5-6 saltings
> 
> Nothing in December


We could always see you guys getting hit but by the time it made it over here it fizzled out. Lets just say that without landscaping or snow, we were bored.


----------



## brookline

I sure hope the long term weather guessers are wrong. I have a new rig to pay for this winter. I like #moresalt though. Truck goes in Thursday evening for the new plow and spreader install.


----------



## Defcon 5

brookline;2043655 said:


> I sure hope the long term weather guessers are wrong. I have a new rig to pay for this winter. I like #moresalt though. Truck goes in Thursday evening for the new plow and spreader install.


You bought a Chevy???....Lol

Let see some pictures


----------



## Superior L & L

brookline;2043655 said:


> I sure hope the long term weather guessers are wrong. I have a new rig to pay for this winter. I like #moresalt though. Truck goes in Thursday evening for the new plow and spreader install.


I just left our upfitter also. we need #lotsofsalt 
10' dxt and undertailgate salter, power tarp and strobes .


----------



## Defcon 5

It's Raining....


----------



## brookline

Defcon 5;2043729 said:


> You bought a Chevy???....Lol
> 
> Let see some pictures


My phone won't upload them for some reason. Anyone know the trick? I even tried desktop version and it just keeps saying upload failed. I will try to get on my desktop tonight.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Defcon 5;2044089 said:


> It's Raining....


It is too......


----------



## Defcon 5

Windy Too....


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Yes it is.............


----------



## TheXpress2002

Superior L & L;2043788 said:


> I just left our upfitter also. we need #lotsofsalt
> 10' dxt and undertailgate salter, power tarp and strobes .


Pics or it didn't happen..... ;-)


----------



## TheXpress2002

Defcon 5;2044089 said:


> It's Raining....


Should be a sexy system around Jan 25th


----------



## Defcon 5

TheXpress2002;2044274 said:


> Should be a sexy system around Jan 25th


Willing to lay a bet on that??


----------



## TheXpress2002

Defcon 5;2044289 said:


> Willing to lay a bet on that??


You still owe me a round of golf from that event last year


----------



## Mark Oomkes

TheXpress2002;2044358 said:


> You still owe me a round of golf from that event last year


Why am I not surprised..............


----------



## Defcon 5

TheXpress2002;2044358 said:


> You still owe me a round of golf from that event last year


I don't recall that..

We are playing at Hunters Ridge in Byron Sunday..Your Welcome to join us..Just two Rules..No sandles and No Manpris


----------



## TheXpress2002

Defcon 5;2044379 said:


> I don't recall that..
> 
> We are playing at Hunters Ridge in Byron Sunday..Your Welcome to join us..Just two Rules..No sandles and No Manpris


01/25/14

Snow was to stop by 8am. It did. Your smart *** texted me at 8:58 staying it was still snowing. It was bright and sunny.

I save everything.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

TheXpress2002;2044274 said:


> Should be a sexy system around Jan 25th


Nothing till then?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

lapeerlandscape;2044464 said:


> nothing till then?


ban him!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Defcon 5

TheXpress2002;2044458 said:


> 01/25/14
> 
> Snow was to stop by 8am. It did. Your smart *** texted me at 8:58 staying it was still snowing. It was bright and sunny.
> 
> I save everything.


I still don't recall that...You sure it was me...Lol


----------



## brookline

Defcon 5;2044579 said:


> I still don't recall that...You sure it was me...Lol


Are you going to be plowing or pouring concrete this year?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

brookline;2045265 said:


> Are you going to be plowing or pouring concrete this year?


Dumping butternut squash in the ditch more like it.


----------



## Defcon 5

brookline;2045265 said:


> Are you going to be plowing or pouring concrete this year?


I will be plowing for an unnamed company


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes;2045266 said:


> Dumping butternut squash in the ditch more like it.


I can not say what I really want to due to the Fact im on thin ice according to Charles...So I will just text it to you..


----------



## TheXpress2002

Defcon 5;2045284 said:


> I can not say what I really want to due to the Fact im on thin ice according to Charles...So I will just text it to you..


...........lol

I've gotta keep Mark in the loop on what's going on, on this side of the state.


----------



## Superior L & L

TheXpress2002;2044121 said:


> Pics or it didn't happen..... ;-)


They are still working on them. There has to be 20+ bays in the building and everyone has a truck with a plow getting installed.


----------



## brookline

Defcon 5;2043729 said:


> You bought a Chevy???....Lol
> 
> Let see some pictures


F350 Got a smoking deal. Should have a plow and salter attached to it tomorrow.


----------



## Defcon 5

brookline;2045521 said:


> F350 Got a smoking deal. Should have a plow and salter attached to it tomorrow.


Very Nice!!!....Gorno Ford??


----------



## brookline

Yea i did get it from Gorno. They had to do a dealer trade to find one with the options i wanted. All ready for snow! :yow!:


----------



## Superior L & L

Pink western ?


----------



## Defcon 5

Superior L & L;2046680 said:


> Pink western ?


He is a TCLA Groupie...


----------



## Defcon 5

Very Nice set up sir...Wish I had your Money..Lol


----------



## Superior L & L

Defcon 5;2046711 said:


> He is a TCLA Groupie...


 I want to be like troy


----------



## brookline

Superior L & L;2046713 said:


> I want to be like troy


Nah, no interest in being that big. The K.I.S.S. rule works well for me. Lol


----------



## brookline

Defcon 5;2046712 said:


> Very Nice set up sir...Wish I had your Money..Lol


Thank you. I wish I had money as well. Haha I remember drooling over your XLS years ago when I had my little 7.5 boss.


----------



## Superior L & L

brookline;2045521 said:


> F350 Got a smoking deal..


I just picked myself up a new chevy. $11,800 off sticker with gm discount and rebates


----------



## brookline

Superior L & L;2047016 said:


> I just picked myself up a new chevy. $11,800 off sticker with gm discount and rebates


That's about what I got off mine. That's the only reason I went new was all the rebates plus my employee discount. I guess they are getting ready for the aluminum body models.


----------



## Superior L & L

Anyone know of a salt retailer in the rochester area that is open overnight


----------



## TheXpress2002

Superior L & L;2047193 said:


> Anyone know of a salt retailer in the rochester area that is open overnight


What's happening tonight..... ;-)


----------



## rstan2010

Superior L & L;2047193 said:


> Anyone know of a salt retailer in the rochester area that is open overnight


PJ Hebert. Corner of 22 and Ryan


----------



## Defcon 5

I think I might just go Golfing today...


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Defcon 5;2047645 said:


> I think I might just go Golfing today...


He!! yeah.


----------



## Defcon 5

LapeerLandscape;2047649 said:


> He!! yeah.


When Oomkes reads that...He will call me a Moron Union Monkey that's wasting my time golfing...Lol


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Defcon 5;2047651 said:


> When Oomkes reads that...He will call me a Moron Union Monkey that's wasting my time golfing...Lol


And you might be a moron union monkey but your still going golfing and probably having a few  and he's working.


----------



## TheXpress2002

Defcon 5;2047645 said:


> I think I might just go Golfing today...


Still waiting for my phone call...


----------



## Defcon 5

TheXpress2002;2047857 said:


> Still waiting for my phone call...


After you gave Oomkes that new word to call me (doupa)...Your gonna be waiting a while


----------



## TheXpress2002

Defcon 5;2047858 said:


> After you gave Oomkes that new word to call me (doupa)...Your gonna be waiting a while


.....and it's Dupa. Autocorrect.

My truck needs to be waxed and greased. Chop chop. You're just sitting around spilling 7 tons of squash


----------



## Mark Oomkes

TheXpress2002;2047860 said:


> .....and it's Dupa. Autocorrect


I'll make sure to make the change.


----------



## TheXpress2002

Breakfast when I am back in the groove next week.


----------



## Defcon 5

You gonna bring Jim with you??..If Oomkes is there..No Thanks


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Defcon 5;2047884 said:


> You gonna bring Jim with you??..If Oomkes is there..No Thanks


I'm hurt......


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes;2047888 said:


> I'm hurt......


As we all know...That's Not even. Possible..


----------



## Superior L & L

Brilar = good, bad or ugly. Any info would help


----------



## Defcon 5

Superior L & L;2049808 said:


> Brilar = good, bad or ugly. Any info would help


Had a buddy do a couple of fairly large accounts for them.....He said he would never work for them again.....Very slow pay....Lots of hassles...


----------



## BCE Outdoor

Looking for a Boss push beam for a 99-07 ford super duty. If anyone has a extra one let me know. Thanks


----------



## Metro Lawn

Superior L & L;2049808 said:


> Brilar = good, bad or ugly. Any info would help


Bad & ugly, never paid us. I did work for them when they were still B & L and Debbie ran the office. Always got paid, no real issues. Now that she is gone and the name change, nothing but issues.


----------



## TheXpress2002

Starting to watch the 17th-19th timeframe for a system. Again as we all know early and late season systems are always difficult to track but there is some consistency here that is worth noting.

Deja Vu of last November forthcoming...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

TheXpress2002;2050405 said:


> Starting to watch the 17th-19th timeframe for a system. Again as we all know early and late season systems are always difficult to track but there is some consistency here that is worth noting.
> 
> Deja Vu of last November forthcoming...


I like the looks of that one a bit better.


----------



## TheXpress2002

Mark Oomkes;2050442 said:


> I like the looks of that one a bit better.


Northwest trend.... ;-)


----------



## Defcon 5

Seems more like aa southwest trend to me with possible Grapple


----------



## Mark Oomkes

TheXpress2002;2050449 said:


> Northwest trend.... ;-)


I'm not seeing it.

Still wish the NTAC's were talking aboot it................


----------



## Green Glacier

Superior L & L;2049808 said:


> Brilar = good, bad or ugly. Any info would help


We Worked for them couple years back they paid but very very very SLOW


----------



## TheXpress2002

Looking for a Boss mount for a 2008 f250

If anyone has one laying around let me know


----------



## terrapro

Superior L & L;2049808 said:


> Brilar = good, bad or ugly. Any info would help


PMed you :salute:


----------



## hammerdown

Looking for a bulk acetate supplier, already called Sullivans, any other suggestions? Thanks for your help.


----------



## ParksLandscaping

*Belleville snow subcontractor wanted!!!*

Looking for someone in the Belleville, MI area to service some sites. Please PM me. Thank you!


----------



## latergater

I can help you I am based in Belleville give me a call dave 734 740 1569


----------



## saltoftheearth

hammerdown;2051050 said:


> Looking for a bulk acetate supplier, already called Sullivans, any other suggestions? Thanks for your help.


Sullivans is the place.


----------



## dbdrgr150

Anyone have a boss mount for a 11+ sierra 2500?


----------



## Turf Z

So... Snow next Saturday?


----------



## TheXpress2002

Turf Z;2054113 said:


> So... Snow next Saturday?


Likely for the westside of the state. Mostly lake enhanced.


----------



## Turf Z

TheXpress2002;2054168 said:


> Likely for the westside of the state. Mostly lake enhanced.


Do you see if that's a pattern that will stick around or will we get a slight warmup following?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Facebook said it's supposed to get really cold aboot the 25th.....I think. 

I need a tablet or something with a bigger screen.


----------



## grassmaster06

Looking for an experieced plow driver for a nice route $25 per hour ,Taylor ,south gate Wyandotte area.313-443-7067


----------



## TheXpress2002

Turf Z;2054179 said:


> Do you see if that's a pattern that will stick around or will we get a slight warmup following?


Typically the warm and cold snaps are short lived. Nice roller coaster of temps. Very active on the precip end.


----------



## TheXpress2002

Mark Oomkes;2054180 said:


> Facebook said it's supposed to get really cold aboot the 25th.....I think.
> 
> I need a tablet or something with a bigger screen.


Colors can't get any brighter...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

TheXpress2002;2054192 said:


> Colors can't get any brighter...


I think they used all the crayons in the Crayola 128 pack.


----------



## Defcon 5

TheXpress2002;2054168 said:


> Likely for the westside of the state. Mostly lake enhanced.


HeHeHe....Let the games and *****ing begin


----------



## Patrick34

*Grand Blanc*

Anyone in the Grand Blanc area looking for sub work? We have an easy 1.3 acre commercial property we are looking for a sub. Full service including plowing, salt, etc.

If interested, feel free to give me a call at 248.891.5575.... or email at [email protected]

Thanks, 
Patrick
Timberland Landscape


----------



## TheXpress2002

Let's start watching Saturday and Saturday night. If temps cooperate our first snowfall will occur


----------



## Defcon 5

TheXpress2002;2055675 said:


> Let's start watching Saturday and Saturday night. If temps cooperate our first snowfall will occur


How big of an "If"?????

I will keep an eye on the cows............:salute:


----------



## Boomer123

TheXpress2002;2055675 said:


> Let's start watching Saturday and Saturday night. If temps cooperate our first snowfall will occur


I heard 2 to 4 inches could be possible. We will see.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Defcon 5;2055678 said:


> How big of an "If"?????
> 
> I will keep an eye on the cows............:salute:


Doesn't matter how big the "IF" is if the cows aren't laying down.


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes;2055684 said:


> Doesn't matter how big the "IF" is if the cows aren't laying down.


*"IF"* the cows are not laying down.......... *"WE"* have nothing to worry aboot.......


----------



## TheXpress2002

Boomer123;2055681 said:


> I heard 2 to 4 inches could be possible. We will see.


If this was middle on January easy 3-5

Ground temps are a tad high. Slushy mess at worst


----------



## Defcon 5

TheXpress2002;2055693 said:


> If this was middle on January easy 3-5
> 
> Ground temps are a tad high


Somebody better wake up Father Snow(jim) and alert him...........


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Defcon 5;2055695 said:


> Somebody better wake up Father Snow(jim) and alert him...........


He's been awfully quiet of late.

Trying to get circulation below the manpris?


----------



## terrapro

Defcon 5;2055695 said:


> Somebody better wake up Father Snow(jim) and alert him...........


Anyone talk to him lately? I haven't since last spring. Hope he's doing well.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

terrapro;2055716 said:


> Anyone talk to him lately? I haven't since last spring. Hope he's doing well.


Nobody that wears manpris, socks and sandals is doing "well".


----------



## TheXpress2002

MarkO is finding the nearest cliff....


THE ONE TIME FRAME OF HIGHER CONCERN IS FRIDAY NIGHT INTO SATURDAY
WHEN THE OPERATIONAL GFS AND ECMWF SLIDE A WEAK LOW THROUGH THE
SOUTHERN GREAT LAKES. THERE COULD BE SOME ACCUMULATING SNOW WITH
THIS SYSTEM...BUT AT THIS POINT THERE ARE TIMING DIFFERENCES WITH
THE GFS BRING QUICKER (FRI NIGHT) AND THE ECMWF BEING SLOWER (SAT).
THE MODELS GENERATE DECENT QPF IN A SHORT AMOUNT OF TIME...AND
PRODUCE A POTENTIAL 3-5 INCH SNOW ACROSS THE SOUTHERN CWA. PLENTY OF
TIME TO ZERO IN ON THIS SYSTEM AND IT WILL BE WATCHED CLOSELY WITH
EACH FORECAST CYCLE.


----------



## Defcon 5

terrapro;2055716 said:


> Anyone talk to him lately? I haven't since last spring. Hope he's doing well.


Talk to him now and then......Mostly when he needs Beer advice......


----------



## TheXpress2002

Todd and Mark.......


----------



## Defcon 5

TheXpress2002;2055771 said:


> Todd and Mark.......


Which one is me?????


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Defcon 5;2055774 said:


> Which one is me?????


I don't wear pink.


----------



## Defcon 5

I have been informed its more like this............


----------



## Mike_PS

ok, Pete and Repeat, let's refrain from trying to ruin another thread...as I've said plenty of times before, it's getting old for me, and most of the other members as well Thumbs Up

thanks, we would ALL appreciate it


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Defcon 5;2055782 said:


> I have been informed its more like this............


I'm in the process of trademarking that


----------



## Defcon 5

Michael J. Donovan;2055787 said:


> ok, Pete and Repeat, let's refrain from trying to ruin another thread...as I've said plenty of times before, it's getting old for me, and most of the other members as well Thumbs Up
> 
> thanks, we would ALL appreciate it


Will do Charles..............:waving:


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Michael J. Donovan;2055787 said:


> ok, Pete and Repeat, let's refrain from trying to ruin another thread...as I've said plenty of times before, it's getting old for me, and most of the other members as well Thumbs Up
> 
> thanks, we would ALL appreciate it


Yeah Ryan and Defcon.


----------



## Mike_PS

nice attempt at being funny, but as I said, enough is enough

thanks


----------



## Superior L & L

Anyone handling Kroger stores ?


----------



## Defcon 5

Dave Rexroth and Facebook say snow showers...Maybe some sticking on grassy areas...


----------



## TheXpress2002

DTX update basically says.....it's stronger....more moisture.....it's going to accumulate but don't want to say anything yet...

FINALLY, WITH A COUPLE OCCASIONAL EXCEPTIONS, THERE HAS BEEN STRONG
MODEL CONSENSUS REGARDING ACCUMULATING SNOW THIS WEEKEND AS THE NEXT
ROUND OF PACIFIC ENERGY BARRELS INTO THE GREAT LAKES AND AND MID-
LEVEL LOW PRESSURE CLOSES OFF OVER THE REGIONS. SOLUTIONS HAVE BEEN
FLAT TO THIS POINT, SUGGESTING JUST MINOR ACCUMULATION POTENTIAL.
HOWEVER, BOTH TONIGHT`S 00Z ECMWF AND GFS ARE CONSIDERABLY DEEPER
AND DEPICT A RAPIDLY DEEPENING LOW TRACKING ACROSS THE WESTERN TIP
OF LAKE ERIE. WITH SEVERAL DAYS OF LEAD TIME, AND AT LEAST A PARTIAL
DEPENDENCY ON THE EVOLUTION OF THE WEDNESDAY STORM AS IT WRAPS INTO
THE HIGH LATITUDES, WILL FORGO A MENTION IN THE HWO FOR NOW.


----------



## Defcon 5

TheXpress2002;2055988 said:


> DTX update basically says.....it's stronger....more moisture.....it's going to accumulate but don't want to say anything yet...
> 
> FINALLY, WITH A COUPLE OCCASIONAL EXCEPTIONS, THERE HAS BEEN STRONG
> MODEL CONSENSUS REGARDING ACCUMULATING SNOW THIS WEEKEND AS THE NEXT
> ROUND OF PACIFIC ENERGY BARRELS INTO THE GREAT LAKES AND AND MID-
> LEVEL LOW PRESSURE CLOSES OFF OVER THE REGIONS. SOLUTIONS HAVE BEEN
> FLAT TO THIS POINT, SUGGESTING JUST MINOR ACCUMULATION POTENTIAL.
> HOWEVER, BOTH TONIGHT`S 00Z ECMWF AND GFS ARE CONSIDERABLY DEEPER
> AND DEPICT A RAPIDLY DEEPENING LOW TRACKING ACROSS THE WESTERN TIP
> OF LAKE ERIE. WITH SEVERAL DAYS OF LEAD TIME, AND AT LEAST A PARTIAL
> DEPENDENCY ON THE EVOLUTION OF THE WEDNESDAY STORM AS IT WRAPS INTO
> THE HIGH LATITUDES, WILL FORGO A MENTION IN THE HWO FOR NOW.


I have been confiring with Repete on the west coast..He wants me to take it to code orange


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Defcon 5;2056003 said:


> I have been confiring with Repete on the west coast..He wants me to take it to code orange


I thought I _was_ Pete?


----------



## Defcon 5

I have been called in for some "Training" in case this Snowmageddon happens


----------



## TheXpress2002

Defcon 5;2056016 said:


> I have been called in for some "Training" in case this Snowmageddon happens


Bring breakfast tomorrow.

2 sausage McMuffin with egg and a large coffee.

See you bright and early.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

So who's not ready for the first round say I.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

I......................


----------



## terrapro

LapeerLandscape;2056314 said:


> So who's not ready for the first round say I.


I for sure, but I can't remember a year I was ever completely ready. Still laying mulch and doing cleanups.


----------



## Defcon 5

TheXpress2002;2056263 said:


> Bring breakfast tomorrow.
> 
> 2 sausage McMuffin with egg and a large coffee.
> 
> See you bright and early.


Manpris Optional????


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Defcon 5;2056320 said:


> Manpris Optional????


You going with a kilt or commando?


----------



## Freshwater

terrapro;2056319 said:


> I for sure, but I can't remember a year I was ever completely ready. Still laying mulch and doing cleanups.


I I, for sure. I've got half a boulder wall built, and haven't even started the masonry wall with cultured stone that I'm tying into it off the house. No stakes in the ground. Any chance of a warm up after this round?


----------



## terrapro

Freshwater;2056327 said:


> I I, for sure. I've got half a boulder wall built, and haven't even started the masonry wall with cultured stone that I'm tying into it off the house. No stakes in the ground. Any chance of a warm up after this round?


Long term says back up into the 40's basically all next week, personally I am going to keep going until I am out of work or there is too much snow in the way.

It's strange only seeing a hand full of lots staked, seems no one is in to much of a hurry this year.


----------



## TheXpress2002

Defcon 5;2056320 said:


> Manpris Optional????


Flip flops mandatory


----------



## Superior L & L

TheXpress2002;2056409 said:


> Flip flops mandatory


Funny, I was in flip flops today ! Weather was nice, plus I got up late so I put them on to run in and get the crews off. I'm thinking it may be the last day for them


----------



## Superior L & L

Your welcome. Now its not going to snow this weekend. 9.2 dxt


----------



## terrapro

Superior L & L;2056481 said:


> Your welcome. Now its not going to snow this weekend. 9.2 dxt


Nice...jealous!


----------



## Freshwater

It's nov 18, middle of busiest plow install/maintenance period. Harolds frame shop main plow guy is on vacation. Guy on the phone doesn't know what part I'm talking about. WTF, go in the summer. How does a decision like that even get made.


----------



## firelwn82

Freshwater;2056689 said:


> It's nov 18, middle of busiest plow install/maintenance period. Harolds frame shop


Key word there is......... Harold's frame shop.... What are you looking for?


----------



## Freshwater

firelwn82;2056697 said:


> Key word there is......... Harold's frame shop.... What are you looking for?


Fleet flex controller harness. My plow guy has a used one for $100. I'm seeing prices on line for new around that, and the rest of my wiring is new.


----------



## firelwn82

Freshwater;2056705 said:


> Fleet flex controller harness. My plow guy has a used one for $100. I'm seeing prices on line for new around that, and the rest of my wiring is new.


Well, sometimes you have to pay the convienance store price to get what you need when you need it. However it would be the last time I did business with "your guy" though. What a rip off. How long would it take to have one shipped? Pretty much what I'm hearing for this weekend is alphabet news channel hype so I'm highly doubting anything will be popping this weekend.


----------



## stanky

ussmileyflagHow is everyone doing ? I hope good and i hope everyone has a great winter season and a safe one also ! God bless


----------



## Freshwater

firelwn82;2056711 said:


> Well, sometimes you have to pay the convienance store price to get what you need when you need it. However it would be the last time I did business with "your guy" though. What a rip off. How long would it take to have one shipped? Pretty much what I'm hearing for this weekend is alphabet news channel hype so I'm highly doubting anything will be popping this weekend.


I can't risk it, for this weekend.


----------



## Freshwater

stanky;2056718 said:


> ussmileyflagHow is everyone doing ? I hope good and i hope everyone has a great winter season and a safe one also ! God bless


Hi Mark, good to hear from you. How goes it?


----------



## firelwn82

Freshwater;2056723 said:


> I can't risk it, for this weekend.


Just play it by ear but I would plan on heading to the woods.. Maybe keep your son out of the loop until the morning of..??


----------



## stanky

freshwater;2056726 said:


> hi mark, good to hear from you. How goes it?


oh i'm doing good ! We are still busy trucking and it looks like we will be all winter ! $$$$$$$$ thats a good thing ! I hope we can all get together for lunch before the **** hits the fan !


----------



## Freshwater

stanky;2056733 said:


> oh i'm doing good ! We are still busy trucking and it looks like we will be all winter ! $$$$$$$$ thats a good thing ! I hope we can all get together for lunch before the **** hits the fan !


I'm all in.


----------



## Defcon 5

stanky;2056733 said:


> oh i'm doing good ! We are still busy trucking and it looks like we will be all winter ! $$$$$$$$ thats a good thing ! I hope we can all get together for lunch before the **** hits the fan !


You Buying???


----------



## terrapro

WTH...forecast goes from .5" this morning to 8" now?!


----------



## firelwn82

Not at all funny... I'm out of commission from having foot surgery.. Couldn't be worse timing.


----------



## BossPlow2010

firelwn82;2056969 said:


> Not at all funny... I'm out of commission from having foot surgery.. Couldn't be worse timing.


My podiatrist and I are arch enemies


----------



## terrapro

I always think it's funny when there's a threat of first snow my phone starts ringing...


----------



## firelwn82

terrapro;2056982 said:


> first snow my phone starts ringing...


Gotta love the late bloomers...


----------



## MPM

firelwn82;2056969 said:


> Not at all funny... I'm out of commission from having foot surgery.. Couldn't be worse timing.


If it does hit, I should be available to help if you need it. 313-595-4835


----------



## hosejockey4506

terrapro;2056966 said:


> WTH...forecast goes from .5" this morning to 8" now?!


Must be a lot of uncertainty in the forecast because forecast that had heavy snow yesterday are now saying 1-2 and the guys who were saying rain are saying 3-5


----------



## TheXpress2002

hosejockey4506;2057429 said:


> Must be a lot of uncertainty in the forecast because forecast that had heavy snow yesterday are now saying 1-2 and the guys who were saying rain are saying 3-5


30 mile shift last night on the GFS

Others stayed consistent SE


----------



## goinggreen

Ryan what are you thinking we could get here in the Lansing area. Last forecast i saw had the 6+ line just north of me.


----------



## TheXpress2002

goinggreen;2057452 said:


> Ryan what are you thinking we could get here in the Lansing area. Last forecast i saw had the 6+ line just north of me.


At this point the jackpot zone is Grand Rapids to Lansing to Flint with the GFS

The other models are 50 miles south


----------



## Defcon 5

TheXpress2002;2057469 said:


> At this point the jackpot zone is Grand Rapids to Lansing to Flint with the GFS
> 
> The other models are 50 miles south


Grand Rapids?????....Oh Boy!!!!!


----------



## terrapro

And to think we are going to be mowing again next week


----------



## Freshwater

Thanks Ryan. I have a question, what was the best performing model last year? The euro was best for a few years. I read about how they made a bunch of software upgrades to the gfs before last winter. Did it work?


----------



## Freshwater

terrapro;2057513 said:


> And to think we are going to be mowing again next week


Doesn't look like snow for a while after this does it.


----------



## terrapro

Freshwater;2057516 said:


> Doesn't look like snow for a while after this does it.


Not until into December. 
That's what I have always hated about plowing, after that first covering snow what can you do afterwards for work? I'm gonna have to figure something out cause seasonals aren't paying the bills this year and it is not looking like a busy winter.....


----------



## TheXpress2002

Freshwater;2057515 said:


> Thanks Ryan. I have a question, what was the best performing model last year? The euro was best for a few years. I read about how they made a bunch of software upgrades to the gfs before last winter. Did it work?


It improved some but the Euro is still kicking axe scoring in the high 80% accuracy


----------



## TheXpress2002

Freshwater;2057516 said:


> Doesn't look like snow for a while after this does it.


Nice week next week before the next cold shot late next weekend


----------



## Defcon 5

TheXpress2002;2057568 said:


> It improved some but the Euro is still kicking axe scoring in the high 80% accuracy


I'm right 80% of the time with my Cow Theroy...So that's really not saying Mulch...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Freshwater;2057515 said:


> Thanks Ryan. I have a question, what was the best performing model last year? The euro was best for a few years. I read about how they made a bunch of software upgrades to the gfs before last winter. Did it work?


The Ryan model.

I was told of this 3 weeks ago.


----------



## Freshwater

Mark Oomkes;2057601 said:


> The Ryan model.
> 
> I was told of this 3 weeks ago.


Agreed. And posted on this site.


----------



## TheXpress2002

All of the midday models have a trend much further south. Areas of concern would be I94 to M59 for greatest impact.


----------



## Patrick34

*Plow Sub*

Hey guys. We are looking for additional resources if anyone is looking for more plow work:

Snow plow sub-contractors needed for the following areas: Auburn Hills, Rochester & Troy. All commercial work... plow trucks and/or skid loaders.

Also have (2) residential driveways in Bloomfield (15 & Telegraph) if anyone is interested.

We are also Looking for additional plow truck drivers for our company trucks as well as loader operators.

If interested, feel free to call me at 248.891.5575.

Thanks,
Patrick
Timberland Landscape


----------



## lawns4life

Do we really think any snow is going to stick to the pavement with temps being as warm as they have been and a high of 38* on Saturday? If we get 3" of snow I think we'd be lucky to see some slush accumulate.


----------



## bdryer

lawns4life;2057855 said:


> Do we really think any snow is going to stick to the pavement with temps being as warm as they have been and a high of 38* on Saturday? If we get 3" of snow I think we'd be lucky to see some slush accumulate.


Agreed...!


----------



## First Responder

lawns4life;2057855 said:


> Do we really think any snow is going to stick to the pavement with temps being as warm as they have been and a high of 38* on Saturday? If we get 3" of snow I think we'd be lucky to see some slush accumulate.


I was thinking/hoping the same thing!


----------



## Defcon 5

lawns4life;2057855 said:


> Do we really think any snow is going to stick to the pavement with temps being as warm as they have been and a high of 38* on Saturday? If we get 3" of snow I think we'd be lucky to see some slush accumulate.


Prepair for the worst...Hope for the best...


----------



## grassmaster06

Just salt it away,with the group temps in our favor it should work .


----------



## Mark Oomkes

You guys are a lot more optimistic than I am. 

I've seen snow accumulate of pavement with temps well into the mid to upper 30's. If it snows hard enough it will stick.


----------



## grassmaster06

It will stick for sure ,if you get the salt down fast it's going to melt it that's for a 3incher .if we get hammered with 4-6then we push all night long lol.


----------



## absolutely

It better snow now with all the stress and work we are doing to get everything ready. I need a stress reliever beverage.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

absolutely;2057910 said:


> It better snow now with all the stress and work we are doing to get everything ready. I need a stress reliever beverage.


Already down the hatch.

Kinda wondered if I was the only one bordering on panic. Lol

We'll be ready......to take the plows off, get the mowers back out, and finish cleanups next week.


----------



## terrapro

lawns4life;2057855 said:


> Do we really think any snow is going to stick to the pavement with temps being as warm as they have been and a high of 38* on Saturday? If we get 3" of snow I think we'd be lucky to see some slush accumulate.





bdryer;2057863 said:


> Agreed...!





First Responder;2057873 said:


> I was thinking/hoping the same thing!


Lets hope for the best but not expect it, trust me the worst can and will happen. Last season the first push was rain/snow freezing rain mix and it was a heavy ace push of slushy water with a flash freeze right behind me


----------



## terrapro

Mark Oomkes;2057913 said:


> Already down the hatch.
> 
> Kinda wondered if I was the only one bordering on panic. Lol
> 
> We'll be ready......to take the plows off, get the mowers back out, and finish cleanups next week.


Lol yeah I'm hoping the temps bump up early in the week so I can get something done


----------



## Turf Z

Mark Oomkes;2057913 said:


> Already down the hatch.
> 
> Kinda wondered if I was the only one bordering on panic. Lol
> 
> We'll be ready......to take the plows off, get the mowers back out, and finish cleanups next week.


Agreed on all points. Seems like we had no time this year with the high temps and late leaf drop till now. I had double the staff this fall and we could still use another 1-2weeks to get everything cleaned out entirely.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

The only good thing about this mess coming for our first snow is that its coming on a saturday and half our accounts will be closed until monday.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

LapeerLandscape;2057940 said:


> The only good thing about this mess coming for our first snow is that its coming on a saturday and half our accounts will be closed until monday.


Amen, brother.


----------



## absolutely

Mark Oomkes;2057913 said:


> Already down the hatch.
> 
> Kinda wondered if I was the only one bordering on panic. Lol
> 
> We'll be ready......to take the plows off, get the mowers back out, and finish cleanups next week.


We are always ready. I'm pretty sure I get worked up more than I need to be. You would think after 20 years I wouldn't second guess everything.


----------



## firelwn82

MPM;2057045 said:


> If it does hit, I should be available to help if you need it. 313-595-4835


Thanks for the offer. I should be OK but I may give you a jingle. Where are your accounts generally?


----------



## MPM

firelwn82;2057958 said:


> Thanks for the offer. I should be OK but I may give you a jingle. Where are your accounts generally?


Most are in Clarskton, one in Waterford and 2 in Wixom.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

absolutely;2057954 said:


> We are always ready. I'm pretty sure I get worked up more than I need to be. You would think after 20 years I wouldn't second guess everything.


The day I stop second guessing is the day they plant me in the ground.


----------



## bln

MPM;2057985 said:


> Most are in Clarskton, one in Waterford and 2 in Wixom.


Don't forget covering for me as well


----------



## Metro Lawn

My last pavement temp reading was 44 degrees. Sounds like slush.


----------



## Turf Z

Under a watch for 5-8in


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Turf Z;2058150 said:


> Under a watch for 5-8in


That's a lot of slush.


----------



## Turf Z

Mark Oomkes;2058152 said:


> That's a lot of slush.


One could hope that's the case.


----------



## Defcon 5

Code red!!!!!!!


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Turf Z;2058155 said:


> One could hope that's the case.


Of course it won't be.

The bottom inch will be slush, the rest will be heavier, but Saturday night when the temps drop, we plow the snow off and the moisture turns instantly to ice. Thumbs Up


----------



## LapeerLandscape

I,m sticking with fox 2 news in detroit, they have us down to 2.4 inches. Now channel 4 just showed 2 different models, the first one showed us getting 6.4 inches and the other showed us getting 2.4, WTH.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

LapeerLandscape;2058194 said:


> I,m sticking with fox 2 news in detroit, they have us down to 2.4 inches. Now channel 4 just showed 2 different models, the first one showed us getting 6.4 inches and the other showed us getting 2.4, WTH.


I'm guessing what Ryan will tell us is that the run yesterday that showed it moving south was an anomaly and they are back on the original tracks.


----------



## TheXpress2002

Mark Oomkes;2058196 said:


> I'm guessing what Ryan will tell us is that the run yesterday that showed it moving south was an anomaly and they are back on the original tracks.


That the shift north was an anomaly in the GFS but has come back way south and following suit with the other models


----------



## Mark Oomkes

TheXpress2002;2058199 said:


> That the shift north was an anomaly in the GFS but has come back way south and following suit with the other models


And that's why I just listen to what you tell me. 

BTW, can anybody tell me where Facebook was on this 20 days ago? Thumbs Up


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Either way were going to get something and we are close to being ready, I better get my butt in gear. Its going to be a long day, I,ve been up since 3am.


----------



## Defcon 5

Got the call...Heading out to pre-salt just as soon as I'm done pre-drinking...


----------



## TheXpress2002

From this morning's models does look likely the area from 94 to M 59 will see the greatest amount in the range of 5 to 8 inches. there will bedeformation band that sets up with in this area. temperatures will continue to drive tomorrow afternoon into the overnight hours falling into the mid twenties which will support snow on pavement surfaces


----------



## Turf Z

South meaning below I-94 towards the border or between I-96 and I-94?

I only ask because I'll be at a wedding tonight down that way, hopefully will be back before it hits.. unless it speeds up


----------



## terrapro

Turf Z;2058272 said:


> South meaning below I-94 towards the border or between I-96 and I-94?
> 
> I only ask because I'll be at a wedding tonight down that way, hopefully will be back before it hits.. unless it speeds up


I was under the impression we did not have anything to worry about until atleast tomorrow morning


----------



## sefh

Does anyone run LED plow lights? I broke the drivers side the summer and I need a replacement. Just wondering how good they are.


----------



## redskinsfan34

Hey guys. Thought I'd check in. Anything going on?..............


----------



## Defcon 5

redskinsfan34;2058356 said:


> Hey guys. Thought I'd check in. Anything going on?..............


No....All clear this weekend


----------



## redskinsfan34

Defcon 5;2058380 said:


> No....All clear this weekend


Good enough for me. Back to sleep.


----------



## johnnywaz

We better get some plowable snow now that i put my 1000lbs of balast in the bed. Come on snow!


----------



## cuttingedge13

Livonia is pre-treating the over passes.


----------



## bln

I just walked into a gas station and the owner asked me for a quote. He said I don't have anybody, so I told him 150. He said why so high? I just laughed and walked away.


----------



## Defcon 5

bln;2058429 said:


> I just walked into a gas station and the owner asked me for a quote. He said I don't have anybody, so I told him 150. He said why so high? I just laughed and walked away.


Did he say it in English???


----------



## BossPlow2010

sefh;2058352 said:


> Does anyone run LED plow lights? I broke the drivers side the summer and I need a replacement. Just wondering how good they are.


Not currently running led plow lights like those 
However if you do install those on your plow, be sure they're DOT approved. You wouldn't want to cause an accident by blinding an oncoming driver.

Look at rigid industries for a quality ligh


----------



## terrapro

Everything is working other then a set of plowlights now....do RT3's have a fuse for the lights I don't remember and ran out of daylight?


----------



## newhere

My lights didn't work either. Turned out to be the little toggle switch that changes between truck and plow lights. Unplugged it and used a small Allen wrench as a bridge. Now they work.


----------



## terrapro

newhere;2058543 said:


> My lights didn't work either. Turned out to be the little toggle switch that changes between truck and plow lights. Unplugged it and used a small Allen wrench as a bridge. Now they work.


Haha I had a feeling the switch was faulty also, it always took a couple on offs to work every season. Probably just replace it with a new one after testing with a jumper


----------



## Tango

BossPlow2010;2058508 said:


> Not currently running led plow lights like those
> However if you do install those on your plow, be sure they're DOT approved. You wouldn't want to cause an accident by blinding an oncoming driver.
> 
> Look at rigid industries for a quality ligh


I use a few of them as back up lights. The only problem is led dosent heat up enough to melt the snow off. I have to keep cleaning them off.


----------



## bln

Defcon 5;2058460 said:


> Did he say it in English???


In a real thick accent


----------



## Freshwater

Anybody got anything yet?


----------



## viper881

Some on the grass is all


----------



## sefh

It just started down south.


----------



## Metro Lawn

flurries, but nothing sticking


----------



## somervillelawn

Snow has been light but steady since about 5:30 am near Lansing The pavement ate probably 2" worth of snow. It's just now starting to stick, starting salt run.


----------



## redskinsfan34

Grass almost covered. Pavement just wet. 33 degrees.


----------



## terrapro

Yep nothing much happening. They just issued a warning though that says 6-10"...


----------



## Freshwater

Coming down good now grass and cars covering, still melting on pavement.
Anybody got a recent pavement temp?


----------



## Bedell Mgmt.

Starting to finally stick on pavers and asphalt in Milford


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Freshwater;2058886 said:


> Coming down good now grass and cars covering, still melting on pavement.
> Anybody got a recent pavement temp?


Did one last night about 7pm, it was 41 degrees just outside Lapeer city limits.


----------



## redskinsfan34

Excuse my ignorance is the green I see on the radar pain or heavy snow?


----------



## Freshwater

redskinsfan34;2058910 said:


> Excuse my ignorance is the green I see on the radar pain or heavy snow?


Green is rain on the radar, the heavier the snow the darker blue on radar.


----------



## terrapro

redskinsfan34;2058910 said:


> Excuse my ignorance is the green I see on the radar pain or heavy snow?


Pain, definitely pain


----------



## redskinsfan34

terrapro;2058917 said:


> Pain, definitely pain


Thanks wise ass.


----------



## Freshwater

redskinsfan34;2058923 said:


> Thanks wise ass.


Lol, I agree pain, cement, any amount of accumulation is going to suck.

Side note watch the trees, they're not going to like this.


----------



## terrapro

redskinsfan34;2058923 said:


> Thanks wise ass.


 no prob


----------



## terrapro

Freshwater;2058927 said:


> Lol, I agree pain, cement, any amount of accumulation is going to suck.
> 
> Side note watch the trees, they're not going to like this.


Yeah, I wouldn't be surprised if you salted really heavy it would have taken care of this...it's almost noon and my neighbors walk is still wet and the road is just a layer of slush


----------



## LapeerLandscape

terrapro;2058938 said:


> Yeah, I wouldn't be surprised if you salted really heavy it would have taken care of this...it's almost noon and my neighbors walk is still wet and the road is just a layer of slush


I think the heavy stuff is supposed to hit between 12 and 4pm so I think it will start to pile up.


----------



## TheXpress2002

heavy snow with rates of 1 to 2 inches per hour will fall this afternoon temperatures will drop off into the mid twenties overnight I am still expecting 5 to 8 inches of snow area wide


----------



## 1olddogtwo

This damn thing has been a killjoy....at southside of lake, 3/4inch of slush, huge flakes primarily melting on contact, been snowing .16hrs.

Sitting at 34F


----------



## stanky

Bedell Mgmt.;2058893 said:


> Starting to finally stick on pavers and asphalt in Milford


HI MIKE HOW ARE YOU ,I HOPE EVERYTHING'S GOING GOOD FOR YOU !:waving:


----------



## johnnywaz

SE Michigan Snowcast, on Facebook has an interesting snow prediction for this afternoon. Come on 12inches!


----------



## terrapro

Well went to the store the roads are crap, gawked at the poor saps dumping their money down the drain salting. Shoveled my drive and back porch for the dog and it's covered with 1/2-1" already. And I measured 5" down on the grill a little bit ago. 

Ryan said we are going to be at inches an hour for the afternoon. I'm starting to get that anxious feeling...the one that makes me hate snowplowing.


----------



## Freshwater

terrapro;2059003 said:


> Well went to the store the roads are crap, gawked at the poor saps dumping their money down the drain salting. Shoveled my drive and back porch for the dog and it's covered with 1/2-1" already. And I measured 5" down on the grill a little bit ago.
> 
> Ryan said we are going to be at inches an hour for the afternoon. I'm starting to get that anxious feeling...the one that makes me hate snowplowing.


If this was Jan it would rival the super bowl storm. Lots of moisture.


----------



## Plow-jeff

Little over 6in Lansing. 2-3 on raods, which were ******. Starting to freeze


----------



## Defcon 5

I was taking a little nap before going out and battling Snowmegeddon 2015....And some Moron had to wake me up with a useless text...................Guess its time to start drinking......


----------



## MPM

Measured 7" on my deck in Clarkston. Almot 5" on the concrete


----------



## Freshwater

Just finally covered over in redford/Livonia in the last 20min or so.


----------



## First Responder

Between 1/4 to 1/2 inch here. Still coming down a pretty good clip


----------



## newhere

Fenton has close to 12" of solid concrete down


----------



## LapeerLandscape

We got a solid foot and still coming down.


----------



## Strictly Snow

Nothing like easing into snow removal season.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Strictly Snow;2059241 said:


> Nothing like easing into snow removal season.


Heck yeah, you got hammered too.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

LapeerLandscape;2059224 said:


> We got a solid foot and still coming down.


So those warm pavement temps melted that foot?


----------



## SnoFarmer

Don't push it past the curb.....

Is the groug even frozen?


----------



## Superior L & L

First Responder;2059144 said:


> Between 1/4 to 1/2 inch here. Still coming down a pretty good clip


Wow, that's it. We are a solid 10-12" in genesee county. We're are you?


----------



## Freshwater

SnoFarmer;2059256 said:


> Don't push it past the curb.....
> 
> Is the groug even frozen?


No the grounds not frozen, was 41 degrees last night. 
Ground ate 4in + in Livonia redford.


----------



## Freshwater

Superior L & L;2059265 said:


> Wow, that's it. We are a solid 10-12" in genesee county. We're are you?


Way less down here.

11.5 in Novi
12 in Waterford
Measured.


----------



## johnnywaz

Heck no the ground isn't frozen. It was in the 60's here a few days ago! I just came back in from doing some drives and it was a pain in the butt trying not to peel sod.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes;2059246 said:


> So those warm pavement temps melted that foot?


Melted the first 3 or so on my parking lot. The foot i measured was on an elevated surface.

You get much.


----------



## Tango

Got maybe 4 on the grass here and 1 to 2 on the road if it didn't melt. I pushed some slop just because I was out. 

Feeling a bit jaded.


----------



## cuttingedge13

Are we gonna have to deal with LES after this system passes?


----------



## terrapro

Stop snowing good grief 15" is enough


----------



## TGS Inc.

*Need a sub or two...*

I know this is a long shot with the amount of snow but if anyone has some extra capacity in the Wayne County...Looking for a truck or two. Thanks!

Call (313) 562-9051 Ask for Wayne


----------



## Mark Oomkes

LapeerLandscape;2059275 said:


> Melted the first 3 or so on my parking lot. The foot i measured was on an elevated surface.
> 
> You get much.


I know you knew, just pointing out how those that nothing was going to accumulate were wrong.

3-4" on grassy surfaces south and east of GR proper. Less west and north. Slush and a bit of white on pavement. Did some presalting, now we're doing postsalting. Thumbs Up


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes;2059406 said:


> I know you knew, just pointing out how those that nothing was going to accumulate were wrong.
> 
> 3-4" on grassy surfaces south and east of GR proper. Less west and north. Slush and a bit of white on pavement. Did some presalting, now we're doing postsalting. Thumbs Up


Just got back from cleaning the Meijer parking lot and just like you said (I figured as much also) it instantly turned to ice.

The guys doing wally world this year oh boy, they have a skid with a 8ft boss box, good luck to them.


----------



## ParksLandscaping

Looking for some subs for sites in Oakland and Macomb counties if anyone is in need of some work.


----------



## bdryer

Well..... THAT was fun. Sure glad that the pavement temps were so warm that it melted everything before I had to go out and plow the 10"+ of cement. 
Hope everyone had an uneventful first push. Now... to put another log on the fire and enjoy some downtime. Cheers!


----------



## johnnywaz

bdryer;2059696 said:


> Well..... THAT was fun. Sure glad that the pavement temps were so warm that it melted everything before I had to go out and plow the 10"+ of cement.
> Hope everyone had an uneventful first push. Now... to put another log on the fire and enjoy some downtime. Cheers!


I wish my day was uneventful. Today was one of those days i wished i stayed inside. Wire popped off lift solinoid while pushing a huge pile. Ratchet strapped the plow up to limp it back to barn. In the process cracked hydro fitting on right wing. Got all that fixed went back to pushing. Snow was wet and heavy and i wanted it away from driveway so I slightly drive of a lower area of private drive and burry my truck in the unfrozen mud. What a day! Lol... Now I'm sipping on some Jameson.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

We lost reverse in a truck so we just had that guy do side walks and not park where had to back up. Other then that everything pretty good.


----------



## johnnywaz

LapeerLandscape;2059782 said:


> We lost reverse in a truck so we just had that guy do side walks and not park where had to back up. Other then that everything pretty good.


Bummer! You guys rebuild your own transmissions?


----------



## LapeerLandscape

johnnywaz;2059837 said:


> Bummer! You guys rebuild your own transmissions?


No I do everything but a trans. I am not sure it needs a rebuild its an 03 GM 6.0, is reverse and second gear still the same because it still has second so I think it might be shift module or something electronic. Maybe we will get lucky.


----------



## bdryer

johnnywaz;2059777 said:


> I wish my day was uneventful. Today was one of those days i wished i stayed inside. Wire popped off lift solinoid while pushing a huge pile. Ratchet strapped the plow up to limp it back to barn. In the process cracked hydro fitting on right wing. Got all that fixed went back to pushing. Snow was wet and heavy and i wanted it away from driveway so I slightly drive of a lower area of private drive and burry my truck in the unfrozen mud. What a day! Lol... Now I'm sipping on some Jameson.


Well, as much as that sucked, think of it as a day of building character! Lol. (Or maybe it was a day of expanding your vocabulary... :real mad: )


----------



## Mark Oomkes

bdryer;2059696 said:


> Well..... THAT was fun. Sure glad that the pavement temps were so warm that it melted everything before I had to go out and plow the 10"+ of cement.


I'd love to make a comment regarding your statement (not directed at you) but it would result in multiple butthurt reports, a nastygram and quadruple secret probation.

So, I'll leave it at this, glad you were able to get a plow in over the weekend for the first time out.


----------



## Freshwater

Mark Oomkes;2060167 said:


> I'd love to make a comment regarding your statement (not directed at you) but it would result in multiple butthurt reports, a nastygram and quadruple secret probation.
> 
> So, I'll leave it at this, glad you were able to get a plow in over the weekend for the first time out.


Lol.

It was still unbelievable how much did melt, and for how long, before it started sticking. I measured 7.5 on my grill and pushed 2-4. All of you that pushed 8-16 of that CONCRETE deserve sacks of gold.


----------



## TheXpress2002

That was fun sexy event. A 30 cent high pressure clip and a windshield wiper were the only casualties.

Let's start focusing on the December 2nd time frame


----------



## 1olddogtwo

TheXpress2002;2060228 said:


> That was fun sexy event. A 30 cent high pressure clip and a windshield wiper were the only casualties.
> 
> Let's start focusing on the December 2nd time frame


What's your thoughts about Friday night


----------



## LapeerLandscape

TheXpress2002;2060228 said:


> That was fun sexy event. A 30 cent high pressure clip and a windshield wiper were the only casualties.
> 
> Let's start focusing on the December 2nd time frame


LETS NOT....


----------



## Mark Oomkes

LapeerLandscape;2060255 said:


> LETS NOT....


Agreed, why rush things?


----------



## TGS Inc.

TheXpress2002;2060228 said:


> That was fun sexy event. A 30 cent high pressure clip and a windshield wiper were the only casualties.
> 
> Let's start focusing on the December 2nd time frame


Thanks for all the great info for the last storm Ryan! Well done sir!!

:salute:


----------



## terrapro

Freshwater;2060225 said:


> Lol.
> 
> It was still unbelievable how much did melt, and for how long, before it started sticking. I measured 7.5 on my grill and pushed 2-4. *All of you that pushed 8-16 of that CONCRETE deserve sacks of gold*.


I'll take some of that pot of gold lol

It wasn't the worst we've had to deal with but there sure was a lot of it...I am glad I don't have many sidewalks anymore, I would probably be singing a different tune if I did


----------



## redskinsfan34

I'm not gonna lie. I'm a little sore. I picked up more sidewalks this season. Good test for the snow blowers. Had 10" in Dexter, 11" in Chelsea, And over a foot in Pinckney.


----------



## Turf Z

Now I want to hear what kind of fresh hell is coming dec 2nd


----------



## First Responder

redskinsfan34;2060333 said:


> I'm not gonna lie. I'm a little sore. I picked up more sidewalks this season. Good test for the snow blowers. Had 10" in Dexter, 11" in Chelsea, And over a foot in Pinckney.


At least the blowers worked, ours kept getting clogged with the white cement,had to do way more shoveling then I have in a long time!


----------



## Green Glacier

Elnino ha warm and dry
All I see is rain or snow two three times a week through Dec.


----------



## bdryer

TheXpress2002;2060228 said:


> That was fun sexy event. A 30 cent high pressure clip and a windshield wiper were the only casualties.
> 
> Let's start focusing on the December 2nd time frame


I sure do appreciate your forecasts TheExpress2002. You are spot on more times than not, and are more reliable than those so called forecasters on the boobtube.
Thank you for what you do... a lot of us depend on you. :waving:


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Just had a lower income apartment complex call for a snow quote, plowing only. Told him he would have to sign a waiver saying that we were not listing them as additional insured. He said that he couldn't do that and that he was not going to be responsible. Told him he needed to think about what he is asking for.


----------



## redskinsfan34

LapeerLandscape;2060434 said:


> Just had a lower income apartment complex call for a snow quote, plowing only. Told him he would have to sign a waiver saying that we were not listing them as additional insured. He said that he couldn't do that and that he was not going to be responsible. Told him he needed to think about what he is asking for.


Interesting.


----------



## Superior L & L

TheXpress2002;2060228 said:


> That was fun sexy event. A 30 cent high pressure clip and a windshield wiper were the only casualties.
> 
> Let's start focusing on the December 2nd time frame


I have to tell ya, nice job!!! You nailed that storm. All the "guessers" had real low totals even the morning of the storm. I though to myself Ryan is a little "off" on this one. Shows I don't know **** about weather or your mad weather skzills


----------



## snowace

*Oxyford Condos*

Looking to sub a small condo site in Oxyford full service, Pm if interested. Thanks


----------



## TheXpress2002

Superior L & L;2060618 said:


> I have to tell ya, nice job!!! You nailed that storm. All the "guessers" had real low totals even the morning of the storm. I though to myself Ryan is a little "off" on this one. Shows I don't know **** about weather or your mad weather skzills


Blind squirrel finds a nut every once in awhile.

Thanks.....


----------



## bln

TheXpress2002;2061142 said:


> Blind squirrel finds a nut every once in awhile.
> 
> Thanks.....


Between last years monster and this storm I think you have a couple of nuts


----------



## Freshwater

bln;2061452 said:


> Between last years monster and this storm I think you have a couple of nuts


My favorite express hit was a storm that never came. I think it was 2 years ago there was a clipper he called a "clipper on crack". The storm got to Lansing and literally disappeared off the face of the earth. I'd call that a clipper on crack too, and a legit hit. Weirdest storm I've seen.

As always thanks Express, you the man.


----------



## Green Glacier

Happy Thanksgiving everyone


----------



## Turf Z

Feels nice not having to plow snow on thanksgiving.


----------



## Freshwater

Happy Turkey Day. Enjoy some down time.


----------



## redskinsfan34

Hope everybody has a good day and don't have to work.


----------



## MPM

Happy Thanksgiving everyone!


----------



## Superior L & L

Anyone in the Oxford area. I have a small job I need covering


----------



## TheXpress2002

There is some potential late next week for a large system if it can tap into some colder air.

Besides that system not much on the long range. Should be Deja Vu of last December. 

Hope everyone had a nice Thanksgiving.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

TheXpress2002;2063003 said:


> There is some potential late next week for a large system if it can tap into some colder air.
> 
> Besides that system not much on the long range. Should be Deja Vu of last December.
> 
> Hope everyone had a nice Thanksgiving.


Thanks Ryan, please keep us updated.


----------



## Green Glacier

Thanks Xpress


----------



## Superior L & L

TheXpress2002;2063003 said:


> There is some potential late next week for a large system if it can tap into some colder air.
> 
> Besides that system not much on the long range. Should be Deja Vu of last December.
> 
> Hope everyone had a nice Thanksgiving.


Great news!! I'm good with a couple of weeks to prep and chill. 
Thanks !


----------



## Frankland

Anyone salting tonight with temps around freezing?


----------



## Boomer123

TheXpress2002;2063003 said:


> There is some potential late next week for a large system if it can tap into some colder air.
> 
> Besides that system not much on the long range. Should be Deja Vu of last December.
> 
> Hope everyone had a nice Thanksgiving.


 that's what I was thinking repeat of last December didn't have to plow the entire month


----------



## Boomer123

Where did everyone go


----------



## terrapro

Boomer123;2065966 said:


> Where did everyone go


lol back to cleanups


----------



## goinggreen

terrapro;2065971 said:


> lol back to cleanups


Haha and what a pain in the [email protected] it is to get the leaves picked up


----------



## Superior L & L

We are full on back to landscsping. Big commercial install, sea wall install and clean ups !


----------



## redskinsfan34

Well since things are a little slow right now I have a topic. For the guys with DOT numbers. Do you have a company handle your paperwork? The day after I got my DOT number I received a call from this guy telling me that I "needed" a company to handle all of the paperwork and keep me up to date when laws change. Over time I've come to question whether I really need this or not. The company is Foley Carrier Services. Once you have your DOT number, is there a need other than medical forms for this? Do DOT numbers expire? I'm just a little guy with one truck (24k plate) under CDL. I feel that I'm spending the yearly $90.00 fee for nothing. Thanks for replies.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

redskinsfan34;2066200 said:


> Well since things are a little slow right now I have a topic. For the guys with DOT numbers. Do you have a company handle your paperwork? The day after I got my DOT number I received a call from this guy telling me that I "needed" a company to handle all of the paperwork and keep me up to date when laws change. Over time I've come to question whether I really need this or not. The company is Foley Carrier Services. Once you have your DOT number, is there a need other than medical forms for this? Do DOT numbers expire? I'm just a little guy with one truck (24k plate) under CDL. I feel that I'm spending the yearly $90.00 fee for nothing. Thanks for replies.


Ummm, what exactly is he going to do for you?

And what are you spending $90 a year on?

DOT numbers are free. There is no expiration. There is no need for any paperwork other than the initial application which is also free.

Tell them to piss up a rope.


----------



## redskinsfan34

Mark Oomkes;2066208 said:


> Ummm, what exactly is he going to do for you?
> 
> And what are you spending $90 a year on?
> 
> DOT numbers are free. There is no expiration. There is no need for any paperwork other than the initial application which is also free.
> 
> Tell them to piss up a rope.


They send me a medical examiners form every year and other than emails telling me about all of these changes in motor carrier laws that have nothing to do with me, nothing. I'm cancelling today. Thanks for the reply Mark. :salute:


----------



## redskinsfan34

They also sent me a binder at first with driver review forms in it. Again, not something I need. I'm the only one who drives my truck and it's under CDL anyway. They also wanted me to call them every time my DOT number went on a new vehicle so it could be put in their records. None of that was necessary?


----------



## Superior L & L

Dot numbers are a good topic of conversation. 6-7 years back everyone put them on pick ups because of a rule change. Then they changed it again. I could be wrong but who knows. I'd love to know the rear rules


----------



## Superior L & L

I also have another question for everyone. If a truck is 25,900 gvw and air brakes do I need a cdl. Sos desk lady said I do. When I read the cdl book it says I dont


----------



## newhere

You 100% do not need a CDL for that truck.


----------



## newhere

(800) 682-4682 michigan truck Saftey hotline. This guy knows everything and was a motor carrier officer for 30 some years. 

Ask for Al.


----------



## johnnywaz

Superior L & L;2066241 said:


> I also have another question for everyone. If a truck is 25,900 gvw and air brakes do I need a cdl. Sos desk lady said I do. When I read the cdl book it says I dont


According to THEIR documentation you do not.


----------



## TheXpress2002

Superior L & L;2066241 said:


> I also have another question for everyone. If a truck is 25,900 gvw and air brakes do I need a cdl. Sos desk lady said I do. When I read the cdl book it says I dont


You do not need one. My International is at 25,900 and has air brakes.

When I got pulled over in Pennsylvania on my way back from picking it up the motor carrier even noted Michigan's loophole and let me off.


----------



## snowace

Looking to sub a small condo site in Oxyford full service, Pm if interested. Thanks


----------



## johnnywaz

TheXpress2002;2066305 said:


> You do not need one. My International is at 25,900 and has air brakes.
> 
> When I got pulled over in Pennsylvania on my way back from picking it up the motor carrier even noted Michigan's loophole and let me off.


Pennsylvania has the same laws as michigan, ohio, and indiana I just looked at all their CDL manuals online. It must be federally regulated NOT by the state.


----------



## terrapro

Superior L & L;2066241 said:


> I also have another question for everyone. If a truck is 25,900 gvw and air brakes do I need a cdl. Sos desk lady said I do. When I read the cdl book it says I dont


Isn't John(Metro) state licensed inspector or something like that? Worth getting a hold of him for a quick chat.
The what ifs and head scratching always drive me crazy, leaves me wanting to just get my cdl and be done with it...i would think it would just advance anyone's career wouldn't it?


----------



## TheXpress2002

johnnywaz;2066313 said:


> Pennsylvania has the same laws as michigan, ohio, and indiana I just looked at all their CDL manuals online. It must be federally regulated NOT by the state.


That's not quite the case. They closed their loophole on air brakes under 26000 pounds. The word "and" has been replaced by "or"


----------



## Superior L & L

TheXpress2002;2066305 said:


> You do not need one. My International is at 25,900 and has air brakes.
> 
> When I got pulled over in Pennsylvania on my way back from picking it up the motor carrier even noted Michigan's loophole and let me off.


That's what I wanted to hear.


----------



## Boomer123

Anyone have or know of a western 8 foot uni mount for cheap. I have a buddie that has a 8 foot that is all rusted with holes. His pump and everything else is in great working order. Looking to swap mold board to get him back up and running.


----------



## eatonpaving

TheXpress2002;2066305 said:


> You do not need one. My International is at 25,900 and has air brakes.
> 
> When I got pulled over in Pennsylvania on my way back from picking it up the motor carrier even noted Michigan's loophole and let me off.


 what loophole


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Superior L & L;2066241 said:


> I also have another question for everyone. If a truck is 25,900 gvw and air brakes do I need a cdl. Sos desk lady said I do. When I read the cdl book it says I dont


The lady at the SOS is an idiot.

First time I went to take the test for my CDL, they couldn't even tell me what tests I had to take. I had to figure it out.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

TheXpress2002;2066335 said:


> That's not quite the case. They closed their loophole on air brakes under 26000 pounds. The word "and" has been replaced by "or"


Except, the only license that can have an air brake restriction or even tanker endorsement is a CDL.


----------



## johnnywaz

TheXpress2002;2066335 said:


> That's not quite the case. They closed their loophole on air brakes under 26000 pounds. The word "and" has been replaced by "or"


I must be missing something then! Cause here it is in black and white in their "2015" CDL manual.

http://driving-tests.org/pennsylvania/pa-cdl-handbook/


----------



## Freshwater

Superior L & L;2066185 said:


> We are full on back to landscsping. Big commercial install, sea wall install and clean ups !


I never stopped, lol. Though I did stop anything with water. Sea wall sounds cold, plan to start an hour or so later than usual to let temps warm up.


----------



## Superior L & L

terrapro;2066329 said:



> Isn't John(Metro) state licensed inspector or something like that?


 I hear he tells the ladys this


----------



## johnnywaz

Boomer123;2066358 said:


> Anyone have or know of a western 8 foot uni mount for cheap. I have a buddie that has a 8 foot that is all rusted with holes. His pump and everything else is in great working order. Looking to swap mold board to get him back up and running.


I have 2, 7'6" moldboards no 8 footers.


----------



## Patrick34

*Snow Sub*

Hey guys. We have a smaller commercial retail property in Berkley. We are looking for a sub-contractor to plow & salt this property for the season. Anyone interested? If interested, call me anytime at 248.891.5575.... thank you.


----------



## Freshwater

Boomer123;2066358 said:


> Anyone have or know of a western 8 foot uni mount for cheap. I have a buddie that has a 8 foot that is all rusted with holes. His pump and everything else is in great working order. Looking to swap mold board to get him back up and running.


Sent you a pm, about the mold board.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Superior L & L;2066465 said:


> I hear he tells the ladys this


That's kinda like, I'm not gynecologist but I would be glad to take a look.


----------



## terrapro

Superior L & L;2066465 said:


> I hear he tells the ladys this





LapeerLandscape;2066556 said:


> That's kinda like, I'm not gynecologist but I would be glad to take a look.


Haha F.B.I. xysport


----------



## I PLOW ALONE

*back blade wanted*

if anyone is selling a arctic plow partner or something similar let me know.


----------



## Lightningllc

Superior L & L;2066465 said:


> I hear he tells the ladys this


Gotta do what ya gotta do.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Lightningllc;2066643 said:



> Gotta do what ya gotta do.


Look who finally crawled out of the woodwork.


----------



## Superior L & L

Mark Oomkes;2066668 said:


> Look who finally crawled out of the woodwork.


He deserted us for Facebook!


----------



## Boomer123

Freshwater;2066486 said:


> Sent you a pm, about the mold board.


just checked my inbox no messages.


----------



## Boomer123

johnnywaz;2066470 said:


> I have 2, 7'6" moldboards no 8 footers.


Can you post a picture so I forward to my buddie.


----------



## Lightningllc

Superior L & L;2066679 said:


> He deserted us for Facebook!


You deleted your Facebook. WHY? Where you a bad boy on those sites you liked.


----------



## Lightningllc

Mark Oomkes;2066668 said:


> Look who finally crawled out of the woodwork.


Been really busy, this year has been one for the record books.

BTW, That last snow sucked. Well they all do.


----------



## johnnywaz

Boomer123;2066824 said:


> Can you post a picture so I forward to my buddie.


Yes I can. Are you able to wait till saturday/sunday? They are at my folks farm, and I wasn't going to head there till saturday. Maybe that other guy with the 8 footer will pan out for you in the meantime. Tell your buddy he can have either one(NOT both) of mine for a 5th of, Jameson or Jack Daniels.  FYI it is just the moldboards.


----------



## Superior L & L

Lightningllc;2066909 said:


> You deleted your Facebook. WHY? Where you a bad boy on those sites you liked.


Lol, I'm always a good boy . Just tied of how great everyone's lives are


----------



## Lightningllc

Superior L & L;2066915 said:


> Lol, I'm always a good boy . Just tied of how great everyone's lives are


Don't lie. You got in trouble with the wife. I think you liked every porn site out there.


----------



## TheXpress2002

There is a chance for a salting event tonight. Small band if it holds together will come through around sunset. Temps should support snow on pavement surfaces.


----------



## Freshwater

Boomer123;2066820 said:


> just checked my inbox no messages.


Sent again.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

TheXpress2002;2066971 said:


> There is a chance for a salting event tonight. Small band if it holds together will come through around sunset. Temps should support snow on pavement surfaces.


I didn't see that on Facebook.


----------



## TGS Inc.

TheXpress2002;2066971 said:


> There is a chance for a salting event tonight. Small band if it holds together will come through around sunset. Temps should support snow on pavement surfaces.


Woooo!



Thumbs Up

:salute:


----------



## johnnywaz

Are we allowed to post links to a business selling a product at a good deal in these forums? They are not a sponsor here if that makes a difference.


----------



## redskinsfan34

TheXpress2002;2066971 said:


> There is a chance for a salting event tonight. Small band if it holds together will come through around sunset. Temps should support snow on pavement surfaces.


Thanks Ryan.


----------



## Boomer123

johnnywaz;2066911 said:


> Yes I can. Are you able to wait till saturday/sunday? They are at my folks farm, and I wasn't going to head there till saturday. Maybe that other guy with the 8 footer will pan out for you in the meantime. Tell your buddy he can have either one(NOT both) of mine for a 5th of, Jameson or Jack Daniels.  FYI it is just the moldboards.


 yes we can wait thanks a lot.


----------



## johnnywaz

Any of you guys in Michigan looking for a new tag equipment trailer 7x20, 14K? Pretty good price on closeout 2015's! Bought my Goose neck trailer here over the summer, nice guy to deal with.

http://www.swartztrailers.com/2015_SureTrac_7 x 20 14 K Implement Trailer_211358673.veh


----------



## terrapro

TheXpress2002;2066971 said:


> There is a chance for a salting event tonight. Small band if it holds together will come through around sunset. Temps should support snow on pavement surfaces.


:salute: thank you sir...looks like it's brewing something to come through now and 10 tonight


----------



## Superior L & L

Anyone got eyes on troy/rochester


----------



## johnnywaz

Superior L & L;2067549 said:


> Anyone got eyes on troy/rochester


I just got back from Alabi pizza and it was only rain. But it was down to 36 deg.


----------



## Superior L & L

johnnywaz;2067559 said:


> I just got back from Alabi pizza and it was only rain. But it was down to 36 deg.


Sweet, That helps a lot. I have a plaza a mile or 2 North and one 2 miles south.


----------



## Freshwater

Anything in commerce? I'm babysitting a couple lots for another member.


----------



## bln

Freshwater;2067647 said:


> Anything in commerce? I'm babysitting a couple lots for another member.


Not until Friday


----------



## Freshwater

bln;2067728 said:


> Not until Friday


Nice. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## johnnywaz

Who here plows/salts at the GM Technical Center at, 12 mile and Vandyke? Someone was camped out this morning waiting incase salt was needed.


----------



## Superior L & L

johnnywaz;2067765 said:


> Who here plows/salts at the GM Technical Center at, 12 mile and Vandyke? Someone was camped out this morning waiting incase salt was needed.


Not sure who does it. But that's pretty standard for larger high end accounts


----------



## johnnywaz

Yeah i belive it! Was just curious if it was anyone who frequents here. I work in the complex. Man who ever it is uses some very brite strobe lights, and they have enough led work lights that they look like rolling mini cities. Lol


----------



## jbiggert

Does anyone have recommendations for an insurance company/agent in or near Dexter, Ann Arbor, Chelsea? Any that cater to small businesses in our industry? Thanks in advance


----------



## terrapro

Ask Brad(BLN) on here he is an agent and in your area...South Lyon anyway last I knew
I have always used Hastings Mutual with Ivey Ins. in Hartland. Been good to me over the years especially for auto coverage.


----------



## I PLOW ALONE

johnnywaz;2067765 said:


> Who here plows/salts at the GM Technical Center at, 12 mile and Vandyke? Someone was camped out this morning waiting incase salt was needed.


i heard there snow was done in house just what i heard


----------



## bln

jbiggert;2067915 said:


> Does anyone have recommendations for an insurance company/agent in or near Dexter, Ann Arbor, Chelsea? Any that cater to small businesses in our industry? Thanks in advance


I have an office in dexter, I'm currently writing my self and I will have answer on Monday as to weather or not it will be worth anyone's time to have their commercial insurance with the companies I carry.


----------



## First Responder

We had hastings for 2 yrs, now we are with acuity and ended up saving about 800.00. If anyone would like my agents # please let me know, he is absolutely amazing!!!!


----------



## GunnyLamp

Looking for a blade and a frame for a western cable style, had to scrap mine last year for cracks in it. Anyone have one around they want to sell?


----------



## johnnywaz

Boomer123;2066824 said:


> Can you post a picture so I forward to my buddie.


Hey Boomer, here is a folder of pictures for you to look at. Examine the pictures CLOSELY. The 1 moldboard looks like an older style but it's in the best shape even though its rust colored. Lol... The UNI mount blade would need a little welding work as you can see on the back side at the top the one end of the support is rotted. But the face of the moldboard itself is good. Someone also punched some different hole locations for obviously a wrong cutting edge. Both these moldboards were just extras I got in a deal years ago for a truckload of plow parts. It is what it is, and its all I have left. Let me know if you want any of it as some others here are interested also.

https://www.dropbox.com/sh/8abn7wuc2txognu/AAA3XZFwS1fGYWmG3lR7agRCa?dl=0


----------



## Boomer123

johnnywaz;2069328 said:


> Hey Boomer, here is a folder of pictures for you to look at. Examine the pictures CLOSELY. The 1 moldboard looks like an older style but it's in the best shape even though its rust colored. Lol... The UNI mount blade would need a little welding work as you can see on the back side at the top the one end of the support is rotted. But the face of the moldboard itself is good. Someone also punched some different hole locations for obviously a wrong cutting edge. Both these moldboards were just extras I got in a deal years ago for a truckload of plow parts. It is what it is, and its all I have left. Let me know if you want any of it as some others here are interested also.
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/sh/8abn7wuc2txognu/AAA3XZFwS1fGYWmG3lR7agRCa?dl=0


thanks I show this to my buddy tomorrow


----------



## TheXpress2002

Looking ahead. A gorgeous week with temps approaching 60 by next weekend. A pattern change is likely mid month leading to a very active and colder pattern.

Dates to watch...

Dec 15th... Rain to backside snow.

Dec 20th...Larger snow event

Dec 22nd...Larger snow event

After the 15th the LES machine should kick in.


----------



## TGS Inc.

TheXpress2002;2069564 said:


> Looking ahead. A gorgeous week with temps approaching 60 by next weekend. A pattern change is likely mid month leading to a very active and colder pattern.
> 
> Dates to watch...
> 
> Dec 15th... Rain to backside snow.
> 
> Dec 20th...Larger snow event
> 
> Dec 22nd...Larger snow event
> 
> After the 15th the LES machine should kick in.


Sounds like fun!! Woooo! Thanks Ryan!


----------



## Superior L & L

TheXpress2002;2069564 said:


> Looking ahead. A gorgeous week with temps approaching 60 by next weekend. A pattern change is likely mid month leading to a very active and colder pattern.
> 
> Dates to watch...
> 
> Dec 15th... Rain to backside snow.
> 
> Dec 20th...Larger snow event
> 
> Dec 22nd...Larger snow event
> 
> After the 15th the LES machine should kick in.


I'm good with the 15-20th being a couple of salts from lake effect. Then get a couple of pushes before and a couple after Christmas. I'd happily take a 4 plow 8 salt month


----------



## cuttingedge13

Soooo. I would like some insight on the fog..... I don't remember anything like this in the late fall or early winter. It's not warm air over the cold ground (snow cover).


----------



## Turf Z

TheXpress2002;2069564 said:


> Looking ahead. A gorgeous week with temps approaching 60 by next weekend. A pattern change is likely mid month leading to a very active and colder pattern.
> 
> Dates to watch...
> 
> Dec 15th... Rain to backside snow.
> 
> Dec 20th...Larger snow event
> 
> Dec 22nd...Larger snow event
> 
> After the 15th the LES machine should kick in.


Thanks xpress!


----------



## terrapro

cuttingedge13;2069807 said:


> Soooo. I would like some insight on the fog..... I don't remember anything like this in the late fall or early winter. It's not warm air over the cold ground (snow cover).


Yeah it's weird. Low mid twenties tonight and high 36 tomorrow and heavy fog!... This is a strange one for sure


----------



## TheXpress2002

Dew points and air temps are almost exactly the same. Temps at 28 Dews at 29

Ground temps in the mid 30s and the day "heat" escaping leading to this unprecedented freezing fog.

The rime on the trees has been gorgeous these mornings.


----------



## redskinsfan34

TheXpress2002;2069564 said:


> Looking ahead. A gorgeous week with temps approaching 60 by next weekend. A pattern change is likely mid month leading to a very active and colder pattern.
> 
> Dates to watch...
> 
> Dec 15th... Rain to backside snow.
> 
> Dec 20th...Larger snow event
> 
> Dec 22nd...Larger snow event
> 
> After the 15th the LES machine should kick in.


Thanks for the heads up Ryan.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

TheXpress2002;2069825 said:


> Dew points and air temps are almost exactly the same. Temps at 28 Dews at 29
> 
> Ground temps in the mid 30s and the day "heat" escaping leading to this unprecedented freezing fog.
> 
> The rime on the trees has been gorgeous these mornings.


Still waiting for an answer...................


----------



## jbiggert

bln;2068533 said:


> I have an office in dexter, I'm currently writing my self and I will have answer on Monday as to weather or not it will be worth anyone's time to have their commercial insurance with the companies I carry.


Brad let me know what you find out today. I'm looking to get the insurance all set up this week. Thanks


----------



## TheXpress2002

Mark Oomkes;2069932 said:


> Still waiting for an answer...................


I guess I'll just copy and paste it from Facebook


----------



## Mark Oomkes

TheXpress2002;2069981 said:


> I guess I'll just copy and paste it from Facebook


There's an issue there.................


----------



## Mark Oomkes

cuttingedge13;2069807 said:


> Soooo. I would like some insight on the fog..... I don't remember anything like this in the late fall or early winter. It's not warm air over the cold ground (snow cover).


I heard a rumor aboot some moron allegedly "salting" the freezing fog.


----------



## bdryer

TheXpress2002;2069825 said:


> The rime on the trees has been gorgeous these mornings.


So THAT'S what its called. I just thought it was frost, but kind of figured there had to be an actual term for it. And yes, its pretty cool to see.


----------



## TheXpress2002

Mark Oomkes;2069993 said:


> There's an issue there.................


Seeing my explanation wasn't good enough...

...DTX just posted this


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes;2070000 said:


> I heard a rumor aboot some moron allegedly "salting" the freezing fog.


Our local competitor (team red truck) was out salting the fog this morning. They were the only ones collecting a paycheck around Lapeer this morning, I think they need to make a couple truck payments.


----------



## goinggreen

LapeerLandscape;2070025 said:


> Our local competitor (team red truck) was out salting the fog this morning. They were the only ones collecting a paycheck around Lapeer this morning, I think they need to make a couple truck payments.


 Ingham county was out on 127 in Lansing this morning throwing salt down.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

bdryer;2070004 said:


> So THAT'S what its called. I just thought it was frost, but kind of figured there had to be an actual term for it. And yes, its pretty cool to see.


That isn't a real word, he's full of crap.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes;2070000 said:


> I heard a rumor aboot some moron allegedly "salting" the freezing fog.


Talking about moron, I havent seen defcon around in a while.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

LapeerLandscape;2070317 said:


> Talking about moron, I havent seen defcon around in a while.


I have.......too mulch.

He wore out his arm golfing and drinking.


----------



## SnoFarmer

TheXpress2002;2069825 said:


> The rime on the trees has been gorgeous these mornings.


Or was it Hoar-frost. :waving:


----------



## bln

Anyone in Royal Oak/ Birmingham area? I have 2 leads.


----------



## Lightningllc

Just curious what everyone is thinking with all this craziness going on in the U.S. 

Does everyone carry?

What would you do in a attack since our area is on the list??

I know I'm not considered old but I can't remember this much activity in the news in regards to presidenticy and terrisom. 

What is going on with our world?


----------



## First Responder

Absolutely do!!!!


----------



## goinggreen

Lightningllc;2070964 said:


> Just curious what everyone is thinking with all this craziness going on in the U.S.
> 
> Does everyone carry?
> 
> What would you do in a attack since our area is on the list??
> 
> I know I'm not considered old but I can't remember this much activity in the news in regards to presidenticy and terrisom.
> 
> What is going on with our world?


Im thinking about getting my cpl and carry in the truck. Had a place right across the street from a family dollar i plan get robbed ant gun point last night.


----------



## flykelley

Hi Guys
Looking for a tree guy near Waterford, my daughter just bought a house and there is a semi dead tree we need taken down. Just send me a PM or call my cell. Leave a message if no answer. 248-431-6443 Must have insurance!

Mike


----------



## bln

Check with Neil from Powerstree


----------



## Freshwater

bln;2070724 said:


> Anyone in Royal Oak/ Birmingham area? I have 2 leads.


If these were in my area I'd take them. Brad's legit to work for.


----------



## delong17

bln;2070724 said:


> Anyone in Royal Oak/ Birmingham area? I have 2 leads.


I am, give me a call or text me details. I would be more than happy to take them off your hands and treat them right.

248-390-9309
Jason


----------



## sefh

I'm sure glad I dumped some money in the plow truck. 55* in December 10th. SMH


----------



## delong17

What have you guys found the prices for a 9'2" DXT to be? I was looking online and there were much lower prices than i have seen locally. 
8'2" DXT Steel: $5,695.00 Poly: $6,195.00 Stainless: $6,195.00
9'2" DXT Steel: $5,795.00 Poly: $6,295.00 Stainless: $6,295.00

Weingartz price on the 9'2" steel was $6,499.00 last time i checked, and they are usually the cheapest around.


----------



## Freshwater

delong17;2071860 said:


> What have you guys found the prices for a 9'2" DXT to be? I was looking online and there were much lower prices than i have seen locally.
> 8'2" DXT Steel: $5,695.00 Poly: $6,195.00 Stainless: $6,195.00
> 9'2" DXT Steel: $5,795.00 Poly: $6,295.00 Stainless: $6,295.00
> 
> Weingartz price on the 9'2" steel was $6,499.00 last time i checked, and they are usually the cheapest around.


Does Weingartz price include install? If so, $700 more for install and dealer support really don't sound too bad.


----------



## 2FAST4U

delong17;2071860 said:


> What have you guys found the prices for a 9'2" DXT to be? I was looking online and there were much lower prices than i have seen locally.
> 8'2" DXT Steel: $5,695.00 Poly: $6,195.00 Stainless: $6,195.00
> 9'2" DXT Steel: $5,795.00 Poly: $6,295.00 Stainless: $6,295.00
> 
> Weingartz price on the 9'2" steel was $6,499.00 last time i checked, and they are usually the cheapest around.


Did you try Jason at Southern truck in Almont?


----------



## TheXpress2002

sefh;2071859 said:


> I'm sure glad I dumped some money in the plow truck. 55* in December 10th. SMH


We will all hate our lives the 19th-26th...

....especially Xmas

Your truck will get plenty of work.


----------



## johnnywaz

TheXpress2002;2071915 said:


> We will all hate our lives the 19th-26th...
> 
> ....especially Xmas
> 
> Your truck will get plenty of work.


Woohoo! Bring it!


----------



## A&LSiteService

TheXpress2002;2071915 said:


> We will all hate our lives the 19th-26th...
> 
> ....especially Xmas
> 
> Your truck will get plenty of work.


Well this does not sound like fun.... Thank you in advance


----------



## LapeerLandscape

2FAST4U;2071902 said:


> Did you try Jason at Southern truck in Almont?


Jason's a good guy, helps me out a lot.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

TheXpress2002;2071915 said:


> We will all hate our lives the 19th-26th...
> 
> ....especially Xmas
> 
> Your truck will get plenty of work.


Thanks I'm ready, just got new tires on a couple trucks and the plows are all working good.


----------



## Superior L & L

LapeerLandscape;2071951 said:


> the plows are all working good.


Until the first flake hits the ground!


----------



## Superior L & L

TheXpress2002;2071915 said:


> We will all hate our lives the 19th-26th...
> 
> ....especially Xmas
> 
> Your truck will get plenty of work.


What's your thoughts on it, since it's almost two weeks out still


----------



## TheXpress2002

Superior L & L;2072009 said:


> What's your thoughts on it, since it's almost two weeks out still


There is a cold signal after the 15th. The pattern supports a very active storm track. Northern and southern branches phase. Something will spin up.


----------



## Freshwater

TheXpress2002;2072014 said:


> There is a cold signal after the 15th. The pattern supports a very active storm track. Northern and southern branches phase. Something will spin up.


Thank you Ryan. Just show your first post to the wife, she wasn't very happy.
Every time you say northern and southern branches phase, we get hammered.


----------



## johnnywaz

LapeerLandscape;2071950 said:


> Jason's a good guy, helps me out a lot.


Same here! Southern Truck Equipment, Imlay city, Jason is the plow guy.
9.2 VXT's were $4800, 9.2 DXT's steel $5200 cash and carry plow side only little over a month ago. But he had told me prices would most likely go up especially after the snow hit.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Freshwater;2072023 said:


> Thank you Ryan. Just show your first post to the wife, she wasn't very happy.
> Every time you say northern and southern branches phase, we get hammered.


Sounds like a lot of guys wifes arent going to be very happy with Ryan.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Freshwater;2072023 said:


> Thank you Ryan. Just show your first post to the wife, she wasn't very happy.
> Every time you say northern and southern branches phase, we get hammered.





Superior L & L;2072008 said:


> Until the first flake hits the ground!


New tires on a couple of trucks, a little bend and weld job on a plow. Everythings in good working order, dont even try and jinx me. The only thing that could go wrong is an employee not show up, nothing pisses me off more. :realmad:


----------



## johnnywaz

LapeerLandscape;2072044 said:


> New tires on a couple of trucks, a little bend and weld job on a plow. Everythings in good working order, dont even try and jinx me. The only thing that could go wrong is an employee not show up, nothing pisses me off more. :realmad:


Its not in your favor being one of the biggest holiday weeks of the year.


----------



## bdryer

2FAST4U;2071902 said:


> Did you try Jason at Southern truck in Almont?


Jason goes above and beyond what most are willing to do. May not get to it right away (cause of their workload), but when he and the guys do, its done right.


----------



## Superior L & L

LapeerLandscape;2072044 said:


> The only thing that could go wrong is an employee not show up, nothing pisses me off more. :realmad:


The ones that don't show are always the ones that have been blowing u up the week prior begging for work


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Superior L & L;2072142 said:


> The ones that don't show are always the ones that have been blowing u up the week prior begging for work


Had 2 this last snow that are just snow guys that were both up north deer hunting. Good thing it was on the weekend, had all day Sunday to plow the jobs that were closed.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

LapeerLandscape;2072034 said:


> Sounds like a lot of guys wifes arent going to be very happy with Ryan.


Oh there's a comment there.......


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes;2072173 said:


> Oh there's a comment there.......


----------



## delong17

bdryer;2072059 said:


> Jason goes above and beyond what most are willing to do. May not get to it right away (cause of their workload), but when he and the guys do, its done right.


Jason is hooking me up. I called weingartz today (steve my sales guy shmoosed me and tried to tell me i was getting hooked up- a 9'2" boss DXT Steel installed for $7590 otd.)

Called Jason, he was easy to talk to, and hooked me up. $5,588 plus tax installed. $2000 dollars difference? Come on weingartz, i give you enough business to get hooked up once in a while.


----------



## johnnywaz

delong17;2072481 said:


> Jason is hooking me up. I called weingartz today (steve my sales guy shmoosed me and tried to tell me i was getting hooked up- a 9'2" boss DXT Steel installed for $7590 otd.)
> 
> Called Jason, he was easy to talk to, and hooked me up. $5,588 plus tax installed. $2000 dollars difference? Come on weingartz, i give you enough business to get hooked up once in a while.


Wow! That is a BIG difference. Good thing we recommend Jason at Southern Truck. I never did like weingartz, but they are good in a pinch if you need parts. Their prices are high im sure to cover their massive overhead.


----------



## Freshwater

johnnywaz;2072490 said:


> Wow! That is a BIG difference. Good thing we recommend Jason at Southern Truck. I never did like weingartz, but they are good in a pinch if you need parts. Their prices are high im sure to cover their massive overhead.


Do they sell western too?


----------



## johnnywaz

Freshwater;2072546 said:


> Do they sell western too?


No they do not. I don't know who sells western in my local area. I'm sure someone here knows though.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Freshwater;2072546 said:


> Do they sell western too?


No they don't but they do sell Snow Ex and some of the parts are the same as a matter of fact he just got me a cutting edge for my blizzard 8611.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

johnnywaz;2072558 said:


> No they do not. I don't know who sells western in my local area. I'm sure someone here knows though.


Either Knapheide in Flint or John R Spring in Troy is your best bet for Western.


----------



## LogansLawnCare

John R Spring are great people to deal with


----------



## bln

Freshwater;2072546 said:


> Do they sell western too?


Do not go to Harolds.


----------



## First Responder

What about NBC for western, I have always had great customer service there, open during snow events.


----------



## Freshwater

bln;2072717 said:


> Do not go to Harolds.


Lol, ya think?


----------



## A&LSiteService

Bostick truck in Pontiac are great to deal with too. Jim is a great guy. The other nice thing is they are open during snow events 24 hrs.


----------



## johnnywaz

Looks like its gonna be warm weather now for the holiday.


----------



## Superior L & L

johnnywaz;2073584 said:


> Looks like its gonna be warm weather now for the holiday.


Most everyone now has snow showers this weekend at most and rain for Christmas


----------



## delong17

Superior L & L;2073617 said:


> Most everyone now has snow showers this weekend at most and rain for Christmas


thank god! i really wasn't looking forward to working on Christmas.


----------



## TheXpress2002

Models are all over the place.

Currently shows the systems cutting over Chicago. 

Temp gradient is very sharpe. Half of Michigan could be in the high 50s while the other half has low 30s


----------



## delong17

TheXpress2002;2073722 said:


> Models are all over the place.


what do you think is going to happen? Could it get 10 degrees colder and produce a storm


----------



## LapeerLandscape

delong17;2073680 said:


> thank god! i really wasn't looking forward to working on Christmas.


Working Christmas is ok with me, nothing will be open easy plowing.


----------



## delong17

LapeerLandscape;2073741 said:


> Working Christmas is ok with me, nothing will be open easy plowing.


True, but if you are out of town, wont be easy on anyone.


----------



## grassmaster06

LapeerLandscape;2073741 said:


> Working Christmas is ok with me, nothing will be open easy plowing.


And I'm sure some people will not show up .


----------



## Mark Oomkes

LapeerLandscape;2073741 said:


> Working Christmas is ok with me, nothing will be open easy plowing.


Grinch...............


----------



## First Responder

LapeerLandscape;2073741 said:


> Working Christmas is ok with me, nothing will be open easy plowing.


I don't mind either, by the evening all the family festivities are wrapping up, nice easy no rush plowing.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes;2074015 said:


> Grinch...............


Well technically we probably wouldn't start plowing until after midnight if it snowed on Christmas.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

My PS page seems to be taking much longer to load then normal, anybody experience this. Other pages seem to be ok and I have restarted my computer twice with no change.


----------



## johnnywaz

LapeerLandscape;2074041 said:


> My PS page seems to be taking much longer to load then normal, anybody experience this. Other pages seem to be ok and I have restarted my computer twice with no change.


Same here, I noticed it last nite on computer. Its fine on phone though.


----------



## MLSPROP

Off topic a bit, Who knows anything about snow insurance? Heard its like crop or rain insurance for farmers. Who has it? Who likes it? Where to get it?


----------



## Superior L & L

MLSPROP;2074281 said:


> Off topic a bit, Who knows anything about snow insurance? Heard its like crop or rain insurance for farmers. Who has it? Who likes it? Where to get it?


From what I've heard, spectrum weather is commonly used. I don't know much other than u can buy a policy based on not getting enough snow or for getting too much snow. It's my belief that balancing a mix of per push and seasonal is a cheaper way


----------



## Superior L & L

Paying double time is the biggest problem I have with Christmas snow. We only run the bare minimum during the day and have everyone come in at midnight when it does happen


----------



## John_DeereGreen

MLSPROP;2074281 said:


> Off topic a bit, Who knows anything about snow insurance? Heard its like crop or rain insurance for farmers. Who has it? Who likes it? Where to get it?


We ended up with a couple really big per push accounts that require dedicated machines this year. We have a policy through spectrum for under average coverage. To give you an idea, 30 inch cutoff, 5k payout per inch with a 200k cap was 25000. I'm sure it would be cheaper for lower coverage but I'm in agreeance with a mix is a cheaper way. We lost a nice seasonal and gained these before we knew we lost that seasonal so this was our CYA alternative.

Just went into effect today so I have no opinion either way of the coverage, but Rob is outstanding to work with.


----------



## Superior L & L

John_DeereGreen;2074356 said:


> We ended up with a couple really big per push accounts that require dedicated machines this year. We have a policy through spectrum for under average coverage. To give you an idea, 30 inch cutoff, 5k payout per inch with a 200k cap was 25000. I'm sure it would be cheaper for lower coverage but I'm in agreeance with a mix is a cheaper way. We lost a nice seasonal and gained these before we knew we lost that seasonal so this was our CYA alternative.
> 
> Just went into effect today so I have no opinion either way of the coverage, but Rob is outstanding to work with.


So if your area gets more than 30" of snow you get zero. Is that correct ?


----------



## John_DeereGreen

Superior L & L;2074365 said:


> So if your area gets more than 30" of snow you get zero. Is that correct ?


You got it. It's verified by in this case Weather Analyitics which I'm not sold on, but it is what it is. The aggregate limit, or total payout, is calculated by the lowest year on record subtracted from the inches cap, then that is multiplied by the per inch payout amount. Ours is set up differently and thus why it cost us more.


----------



## Turf Z

Do you guys do anything for your employees when there's a lack of snow? Seems like this year the guys are already complaining that there will be a lack of work.
After this week I think we'll be done with pretty much all the projects we have right now. There's maintenance and stuff at the shop but that doesn't keep everyone busy daily.


----------



## johnnywaz

Kids are funny. I'm sitting here watching Smokey and the Bandit with my 5yr old boy right now and he is watching snow plowing videos on youtube at the same time. He says, hey dad how do the little regular cab trucks push any snow? He says look this one can't even push this pile. I busted out laughing and he just looked at me funny.


----------



## Do It All Do It Right

Technically don't we have above average snowfall already.


----------



## MLSPROP

Depends where you are. Here we only got 2.5" so far. 15 miles away got 6" during nov snow


----------



## LapeerLandscape

MLSPROP;2074557 said:


> Depends where you are. Here we only got 2.5" so far. 15 miles away got 6" during nov snow


Where ever here is, you dont have a location listed.


----------



## redskinsfan34

Not sure what average is for this point of the year but I'm sure it's less than the 11" that fell in my area.


----------



## Freshwater

It was 4" officially at the airport. They had the same issue in Buffalo last year, they didn't get credit for 7'.


----------



## Superior L & L

I'm sure the weather station around Oakland airport measured a tad more than 4"


----------



## terrapro

I would have to say I do/did whatever with 16.8" here in Howell from that storm


----------



## Freshwater

Superior L & L;2074715 said:


> I'm sure the weather station around Oakland airport measured a tad more than 4"


I'm not disagreeing at all, or saying anybody's wrong. I'm just saying official totals for Detroit go by metro airport, where it's 4". It's just one of those things I guess.


----------



## viper881

Weather reports are all over for west Michigan it seems. Probably will be a bust with nothing but a quarter inch on the grass.


----------



## bdryer

What's going on guys!?! Everyone must be getting antsy for a little snow to push... Have seen SO many guys driving around with their plows on and salters in the bed. 

Maybe I missed something?


----------



## TheXpress2002

Do It All Do It Right;2074551 said:


> Technically don't we have above average snowfall already.





Freshwater;2074703 said:


> It was 4" officially at the airport. They had the same issue in Buffalo last year, they didn't get credit for 7'.


We are above average.

All records are DTW. 6" from the November event and .6 since


----------



## TheXpress2002

LES bands will set up tomorrow. Most should melt on contact during the day. As night falls temps drop into the low 20's as I think the period of time the bands will be the heaviest. Best bet at this point would be the I94-M59 corridor. Should be an inch at most on pavement surfaces, outside chance for someone to get a surprise.

Next week should be all rain at this point, with an outside shot of backside snow the evening of the 25th. Cold air just could not stick around long enough to catch the moisture for the other events.

Will start focusing on the week between Xmas and New Years for some small potential.

I still really like Jan Feb March April for an end loaded season.


----------



## redskinsfan34

TheXpress2002;2076286 said:


> LES bands will set up tomorrow. Most should melt on contact during the day. As night falls temps drop into the low 20's as I think the period of time the bands will be the heaviest. Best bet at this point would be the I94-M59 corridor. Should be an inch at most on pavement surfaces, outside chance for someone to get a surprise.
> 
> Next week should be all rain at this point, with an outside shot of backside snow the evening of the 25th. Cold air just could not stick around long enough to catch the moisture for the other events.
> 
> Will start focusing on the week between Xmas and New Years for some small potential.
> 
> I still really like Jan Feb March April for an end loaded season.


April? I want to be mowing and doing mulch in April.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

redskinsfan34;2076822 said:


> April? I want to be mowing and doing mulch in April.


You're nuts.


----------



## Freshwater

Mark Oomkes;2076831 said:


> You're nuts.


I clean and open over 100 Koi ponds in april. I like warm weather in april, yes I am nuts.


----------



## First Responder

Freshwater;2076837 said:


> I clean and open over 100 Koi ponds in april. I like warm weather in april, yes I am nuts.


I bet that alot of fish poo!


----------



## redskinsfan34

Mark Oomkes;2076831 said:


> You're nuts.


I like to set lofty goals.


----------



## Freshwater

First Responder;2076838 said:


> I bet that alot of fish poo!


Lol! It's not too bad.


----------



## delong17

Anyone looking outside right now? Sideways snow, holy hell


----------



## viper881

Snowing in holland


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Roads are sheet of ice in Lapeer.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

LapeerLandscape;2077005 said:


> Roads are sheet of ice in Lapeer.


I call bullsheet.


----------



## Superior L & L

Everything a sheet of ice, great night to be heading to metro from Flint


----------



## Strictly Snow

Anyone know where to buy bulk salt anywhere around Rochester? Pm me if you know or want to sell.


----------



## terrapro

Superior L & L;2077012 said:


> Everything a sheet of ice, great night to be heading to metro from Flint


Yikes be safe


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes;2077007 said:


> I call bullsheet.


It was bullsheet all right, traffic was at a crawl and never saw a county or city truck out. We did throw some salt down and will check them again in the morning.


----------



## EternityEnds

Just got back from a salt run north of 5 mile up to 8 mile (as far as I went) had a coating that turned to ice. South of 5 mile to 94 had nothing. Traveled from 8 & haggerty to middle belt down to van born near the airport. County trucks were out north of 5 also.


----------



## bln

Anything in west Bloomfield, commerce area?


----------



## viper881

Nothing slippery in holland by me


----------



## Superior L & L

bln;2077157 said:


> Anything in west Bloomfield, commerce area?


We did about 40% of our typical salt usage on a lot at rochester and Hamlin


----------



## Metro Lawn

Nothing here as usual


----------



## viper881

Still nothing here


----------



## grassmaster06

Some areas of downriver need it ,the farther south the more dusty it gets


----------



## Freshwater

Looks like alot of people slept in. Perfect snow for salting. Good band came through about 2-3 o'clock. Plymouth Rd to 10 mile got most of it. South of that was spotty, but still justified salt.


----------



## EternityEnds

If anyone has any properties from Westland to Allen Park between Wick Road and Cherry Hill you might want to take a look Adam just had almost a blizzard come through about 45 minutes ago if the lots were recently salted it should be OK but anything that was Salted early probably isn't holding up Michigan Avenue was completely covered and icy 15 to 25 mph max


----------



## TheXpress2002

EternityEnds;2077254 said:


> If anyone has any properties from Westland to Allen Park between Wick Road and Cherry Hill you might want to take a look Adam just had almost a blizzard come through about 45 minutes ago if the lots were recently salted it should be OK but anything that was Salted early probably isn't holding up Michigan Avenue was completely covered and icy 15 to 25 mph max


It was a nice band.

Suns helping it though.


----------



## SpectrumSnowIns

John_DeereGreen;2074356 said:


> Just went into effect today so I have no opinion either way of the coverage, but Rob is outstanding to work with.


Thanks for the kind words!

Rob


----------



## TheXpress2002

Watching the Monday timeframe for icy conditions. Looks like the onset of precipitation is freezing rain changing to straight rain.

Long range hints at the ridge breaking down allowing colder air to filter much easier and hang around.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

TheXpress2002;2079015 said:


> Watching the Monday timeframe for icy conditions. Looks like the onset of precipitation is freezing rain changing to straight rain.
> 
> Long range hints at the ridge breaking down allowing colder air to filter much easier and hang around.


Things are getting so desperate around here that I would take the cold heart of an ex wife... Thumbs Up


----------



## johnnywaz

LapeerLandscape;2079117 said:


> Things are getting so desperate around here that I would take the cold heart of an ex wife... Thumbs Up


Hahahaha.....
It sure is warm in lapeer tonight. Me and the wife are at Teds Sports Pub.


----------



## Superior L & L

johnnywaz;2079147 said:


> Hahahaha.....
> It sure is warm in lapeer tonight. Me and the wife are at Teds Sports Pub.


Plow site meet at teds tonight !


----------



## Plow Now

*Merry Christmas!!*

Just want to take a moment to wish each and everyone here a Merry Teriffic Christmas. This from a Balmy (on thurs to be 74) Philly. Well, lets hope all hell breaks loose after New Years! Or some of hell does. I mean as crazy as it sounds I still havent winterized my boat yet.


----------



## johnnywaz

Superior L & L;2079152 said:


> Plow site meet at teds tonight !


No drinking for me tonight! Im working off a whisky bender from last nite. My wife is having the drinks tonight. Lol.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Superior L & L;2079152 said:


> Plow site meet at teds tonight !


You showing up.


----------



## johnnywaz

Okay so i lied! I had 4 drinks Now im going back to lay in the hot tub in my room.


----------



## Superior L & L

LapeerLandscape;2079184 said:


> You showing up.


Heck no, although we all should plan a meet and drink since we are not working . We had our company party today, no driving for me tonight


----------



## LapeerLandscape

johnnywaz;2079239 said:


> Okay so i lied! I had 4 drinks Now im going back to lay in the hot tub in my room.


The weather/road conditions bad you cant make it home...


----------



## johnnywaz

LapeerLandscape;2079243 said:


> The weather/road conditions bad you cant make it home...


We had this kidless day/nite planned.


----------



## johnnywaz

No driving when i drink! Not risking my CPL.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

johnnywaz;2079247 said:


> No driving when i drink! Not risking my CPL.


Smart, just messing with you. 
When you leave tomorrow check out my blade for my Volvo truck, its at Meijers on the Applebees side.


----------



## johnnywaz

LapeerLandscape;2079254 said:


> Smart, just messing with you.
> When you leave tomorrow check out my blade for my Volvo truck, its at Meijers on the Applebees side.


Will do Sir.


----------



## johnnywaz

LapeerLandscape;2079254 said:


> Smart, just messing with you.
> When you leave tomorrow check out my blade for my Volvo truck, its at Meijers on the Applebees side.


Nice plow! That is a serious chunk of iron.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

johnnywaz;2079708 said:


> Nice plow! That is a serious chunk of iron.


Its really fun to plow with..


----------



## Freshwater

LapeerLandscape;2079774 said:


> Its really fun to plow with..


Pics or its a myth! Lol.....
Is that one of the 10ft boss v's?


----------



## TheXpress2002

Nice ICE Monday into Tuesday...


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Freshwater;2080011 said:


> Pics or its a myth! Lol.....
> Is that one of the 10ft boss v's?


Cant see the blade, its in the middle behind the snow.


----------



## Freshwater

LapeerLandscape;2080056 said:


> Cant see the blade, its in the middle behind the snow.


Looks as big as the pusher. That's a great pic.


----------



## johnnywaz

Freshwater;2080011 said:


> Pics or its a myth! Lol.....
> Is that one of the 10ft boss v's?


I have a good non snow picture of it today. But im not posting it out of respect for LL. Some people dont want their business name and number plastered all over the net. Is it hard to push that plow with an empty truck?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

TheXpress2002;2080050 said:


> Nice ICE Monday into Tuesday...


Whatever.....


----------



## LapeerLandscape

johnnywaz;2080121 said:


> I have a good non snow picture of it today. But im not posting it out of respect for LL. Some people dont want their business name and number plastered all over the net. Is it hard to push that plow with an empty truck?


You can put it up if you want, its sitting in the middle of the parking lot for the world to see. Besides its got my sons company name and number on it. He has the lawn care landscape company, I have the landscape yard and we have a gravel train trucking company.


----------



## Superior L & L

TheXpress2002;2080050 said:


> Nice ICE Monday into Tuesday...


Perfect !! Salting is better than Plowing


----------



## johnnywaz

Here ya go.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

johnnywaz;2080233 said:


> Here ya go.


Its a 12' Root spring scaper with 18 " added to each side plus the boxed ends and its hydraulic angle. It hooks up faster then my ultra mount.


----------



## Freshwater

johnnywaz;2080233 said:


> Here ya go.


Holy crap!!! Beast mode......


----------



## Turf Z

johnnywaz;2080233 said:


> Here ya go.


----------



## Superior L & L

That's a monster plow. What does it mount to?


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Superior L & L;2080451 said:


> That's a monster plow. What does it mount to?


It goes on my Volvo dump that origanally came from Bloomfield township. You can see it a couple post back. We bought it on a Repocast auction a few years ago.


----------



## Freshwater

Freshwater;2080011 said:


> Pics or its a myth! Lol.....
> Is that one of the 10ft boss v's?


The myth is real, the beast exists, run for cover!!!


----------



## TheXpress2002

Merry Christmas to everyone.

Still following the Monday night/Tuesday system. It's likely a high impact system will effect the area. Models are struggling between a rain to moderate snow event and a rain to heavy freezing rain event.

The further you move west or north of the city should have the highest impacts. Should be a interesting timeframe.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

TheXpress2002;2080675 said:


> Merry Christmas to everyone.
> 
> Still following the Monday night/Tuesday system. It's likely a high impact system will effect the area. Models are struggling between a rain to moderate snow event and a rain to heavy freezing rain event.
> 
> The further you move west or north of the city should have the highest impacts. Should be a interesting timeframe.


Thanks for the update and have a Merry Christmas to you and yours.


----------



## Freshwater

Thank you Ryan. Mary Xmas everyone. For everyone's sanity let's hope for something to do mon/tues.


----------



## Turf Z

TheXpress2002;2080675 said:


> Merry Christmas to everyone.
> 
> Still following the Monday night/Tuesday system. It's likely a high impact system will effect the area. Models are struggling between a rain to moderate snow event and a rain to heavy freezing rain event.
> 
> The further you move west or north of the city should have the highest impacts. Should be a interesting timeframe.


Sounds properly terrible


----------



## Mark Oomkes

TheXpress2002;2080675 said:


> Merry Christmas to everyone.
> 
> Still following the Monday night/Tuesday system. It's likely a high impact system will effect the area. Models are struggling between a rain to moderate snow event and a rain to heavy freezing rain event.
> 
> The further you move west or north of the city should have the highest impacts. Should be a interesting timeframe.


Whatever.....


----------



## Superior L & L

I'll take a nice freezing rain event. will ground temps have any effect on it melting or are we done with that idea now. ?

I'm just thankful for no snow on Christmas !


----------



## First Responder

Merry Christmas to everyone! Glad we are all able to enjoyable holiday!


----------



## Green Glacier

Merry Christmas Everyone


----------



## LogansLawnCare

Merry Christmas everyone! I am glad that we don't have any snow today and we all get to spend some time with our families. Happy holidays to you and yours!


----------



## johnnywaz

Merry Christmas everyone! I can't belive its 50deg and sunny on Christmas day. Michigan should have snow, its just not the same without it.


----------



## Boomer123

Extended range forecast shows no snow for the next 10 days. Thank God for Netflix


----------



## TheXpress2002

High impact storm will effect the area Monday into Tuesday.

I69 corridor looks to have the greatest impacts with the potential for 6+ inches of snow with over .5 inch of ICE

M59 impacts of .3 inch of ICE before a partial changeover to all rain 

South of that line is the biggest question mark. Literally a degree will bust the forecast, and the timing of the systems arrival.

If the arrival is slower (colder) the impacts will be heavy ICE accumulation for everyone I94 to I69 with all snow along the 69 corridor.

This is almost the exact same setup from the Christmas storm years ago with some places over 1" of ICE


----------



## Green Glacier

Thanks for the Update


----------



## LapeerLandscape

TheXpress2002;2082195 said:


> High impact storm will effect the area Monday into Tuesday.
> 
> I69 corridor looks to have the greatest impacts with the potential for 6+ inches of snow with over .5 inch of ICE
> 
> M59 impacts of .3 inch of ICE before a partial changeover to all rain
> 
> South of that line is the biggest question mark. Literally a degree will bust the forecast, and the timing of the systems arrival.
> 
> If the arrival is slower (colder) the impacts will be heavy ICE accumulation for everyone I94 to I69 with all snow along the 69 corridor.
> 
> This is almost the exact same setup from the Christmas storm years ago with some places over 1" of ICE


Well I would like to say thank you but that doesnt sound like a welcome forecast to me so I will say thanks for the warning and again I think you predicted this a few days ago. Good job I do appreciate it... Thumbs Up


----------



## bdryer

TheXpress2002;2082195 said:


> High impact storm will effect the area Monday into Tuesday.
> 
> I69 corridor looks to have the greatest impacts with the potential for 6+ inches of snow with over .5 inch of ICE
> 
> M59 impacts of .3 inch of ICE before a partial changeover to all rain
> 
> South of that line is the biggest question mark. Literally a degree will bust the forecast, and the timing of the systems arrival.
> 
> If the arrival is slower (colder) the impacts will be heavy ICE accumulation for everyone I94 to I69 with all snow along the 69 corridor.
> 
> This is almost the exact same setup from the Christmas storm years ago with some places over 1" of ICE


Prepared for the worst... Ready for whatever Mom Nature throws our way. Thanks Express. :salute:


----------



## John_DeereGreen

Good luck with this one fellas, sounds like you'll need it.


----------



## TheXpress2002

WSW have now been expanded for area.


----------



## lawns4life

Winter storm watch just issued for Oakland County. It says ice accumulations of .25"+ are possible. Sounds similar to something I read earlier...


----------



## johnnywaz

lawns4life;2082297 said:


> Winter storm watch just issued for Oakland County. It says ice accumulations of .25"+ are possible. Sounds similar to something I read earlier...


Hahaha, same here my iphone and ipad weather apps all just went off with watches. Better late then never.


----------



## TheXpress2002

With the new models, the latter part of my previous statement is likely.


----------



## Frankland

Express you think Wayne county will be included , how much ice i94 area?


----------



## LogansLawnCare

lawns4life;2082297 said:


> Winter storm watch just issued for Oakland County. It says ice accumulations of .25"+ are possible. Sounds similar to something I read earlier...


Sounds like a nice salt run to me!


----------



## TheXpress2002

12z shows .75 for the 96 to I69 with .3 around the 94 corridor


----------



## redskinsfan34

TheXpress2002;2082332 said:


> 12z shows .75 for the 96 to I69 with .3 around the 94 corridor


Thanks for all the updates Ryan.


----------



## TheXpress2002

New runs are coming in further SE with the freeze line staying along the border longer with delayed overnight warming.

If this verifies will be the worst ice system in well over a decade.


----------



## Turf Z

I'm guessing same ice forecast for the west side of the state and can expect a good amount of lake effect behind this throughout the week?


----------



## TheXpress2002

Turf Z;2082542 said:


> I'm guessing same ice forecast for the west side of the state and can expect a good amount of lake effect behind this throughout the week?


Spot on maybe a touch more.......


----------



## Freshwater

Thanks Ryan, do we warm back up after this system goes through?


----------



## Frankland

Express looks like Wayne county is a bust huh?


----------



## TheXpress2002

Wayne will be updated tonight


----------



## goinggreen

Ryan what do you see for the Lansing area. Ice and snow or all ice? I wouldnt mind pushing some snow.


----------



## Green Glacier

Anyone seeing anything yet


----------



## Mark Oomkes

I saw some flying dust.


----------



## cgrappler135

Seen a couple lots with salt down already. Is anybody out laying salt before this stuff hits?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Green Glacier;2083177 said:


> Anyone seeing anything yet


Adrian and Lambertville appear to be the closest reporting stations with precipitation occurring.


----------



## cuttingedge13

cgrappler135;2083198 said:


> Seen a couple lots with salt down already. Is anybody out laying salt before this stuff hits?


Have some left in the truck from last time....thinking about pre treating some office buildings and retail, just to see how it works.


----------



## EPM

Light dusting in Jackson.


----------



## Turf Z

I see snowww


----------



## First Responder

Nothing in Warren/Center Line area.


----------



## A&LSiteService

Starting to come down in Howell


----------



## terrapro

Good layer down in Howell. Looks like salt is holding okish
Wonder what this rain on the backside will do?


----------



## TKO1

Icy in Belleville and Wayne. Full salt run for picky clients


----------



## redskinsfan34

I'd say .25" of sleet and ice mix down in Dexter. Salt is hardly keeping up.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

I hate sleet more than freezing rain.


----------



## redskinsfan34

Mark Oomkes;2083413 said:


> I hate sleet more than freezing rain.


It just let up a little here Mark. It was pouring ice for about 10 minutes. Everything's covered again.


----------



## Turf Z

Salt doesn't like this much.


----------



## procut

Question for guys with Salt Doggs - the guy at the dealer told me not to run the vibrator for more than 15 seconds at a time on my SPHE 2000. On my TGS07 tailgate I ran the vibrator pretty much non stop when the spreader was running, along with a snowex tailgate and a snowex vbox and never had problems with vibrators burning out


----------



## Freshwater

Turf Z;2083418 said:


> Salt doesn't like this much.


Nope, it's melting from bottom up then refreezing.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Wish I used just liquids at 1/10th rate anybody else uses.............mixed with Magic of course............because salt ain't working.


----------



## Freshwater

Mark Oomkes;2083512 said:


> Wish I used just liquids at 1/10th rate anybody else uses.............mixed with Magic of course............because salt ain't working.


Is that dude getting any of this? 1 gallon per acre, Lol!!!! Cause right now I'm counting the salt runs this is going to take.


----------



## terrapro

I was going to start scraping and laying the final app but it just picked up again with the sleet


----------



## goinggreen

Gonna start scraping some lots here soon and a finaly salt. Salt is not doing to well here in lansing


----------



## redskinsfan34

goinggreen;2083601 said:


> Gonna start scraping some lots here soon and a finaly salt. Salt is not doing to well here in lansing


Do you have some snow up there?


----------



## somervillelawn

redskinsfan34;2083611 said:


> Do you have some snow up there?


No snow up here, just a heavy coating of sleet on everything. Multiple apps aren't burning through. Going to have to scrape and salt everything once it's done.


----------



## goinggreen

somervillelawn;2083622 said:


> No snow up here, just a heavy coating of sleet on everything. Multiple apps aren't burning through. Going to have to scrape and salt everything once it's done.


Were starting with our post offices first then see how things are. Salt wont burn through this sleet


----------



## Freshwater

goinggreen;2083632 said:


> Were starting with our post offices first then see how things are. Salt wont burn through this sleet


I'm hoping the rain and warmer temps break through at least a little. There's really nothing to plow here.


----------



## johnnywaz

So..... Where is all this warm weather the forecasters talked about! Lol... Its been 28 deg all day by me and its still 28 deg. Gonna be some accumilation if they completly failed on the warm temp prediction that was supposed to have started already.


----------



## johnnywaz

Its sleeting like a mother in Macomb right now.


----------



## redskinsfan34

Hey guys. I'm south of a lot of you. Wanted to let you know that it's switched over to straight rain here.


----------



## First Responder

redskinsfan34;2083690 said:


> Hey guys. I'm south of a lot of you. Wanted to let you know that it's switched over to straight rain here.


I have never been so happy to hear that rain is coming!!!!!


----------



## Freshwater

johnnywaz;2083673 said:


> So..... Where is all this warm weather the forecasters talked about! Lol... Its been 28 deg all day by me and its still 28 deg. Gonna be some accumilation if they completly failed on the warm temp prediction that was supposed to have started already.


We're up 2 degrees in the last hour, what's falling now is different than earlier. Rain is almost here.


----------



## Plow-jeff

2 inches of sleet. Winds picking up. Still reading 27 degrees-lansing


----------



## Frosty12

Almost an inch of sleet stacking up in White Lake. Temps still around 29. Any of you per push guys justifying a commercial push tonight?


----------



## BossPlow2010

Frosty12;2083743 said:


> Almost an inch of sleet stacking up in White Lake. Temps still around 29. Any of you per push guys justifying a commercial push tonight?


We did a push for a government account that requested it. That account is downriver.


----------



## madskier1986

It's frozen slush. To mUchida water under it that I don't think salt will work. I think i am going to scrap it and hold off on the salt. Rain and 34 degrees in royal oak. What is everybody else thinking


----------



## kg26

Frosty12;2083743 said:


> Almost an inch of sleet stacking up in White Lake. Temps still around 29. Any of you per push guys justifying a commercial push tonight?


If need be, if you have an inch trigger hit it.


----------



## kg26

My residential are going to be jacked, granted we have a 2 inch trigger and this isn't it but I don't even think a salt app would help this, maybe not even a plow. The liquid guys this is their night.


----------



## First Responder

Waiting till 3-4 am and see what's going on out there. Hoping the rain & warm temps will melt most of it if not all of it. If not, will see what needs to be done (if anything)b4 everything opens. Areas that were salted this afternoon in some areas are wet pavement already.


----------



## delong17

First Responder;2084011 said:


> Waiting till 3-4 am and see what's going on out there. Hoping the rain & warm temps will melt most of it if not all of it. If not, will see what needs to be done (if anything)b4 everything opens. Areas that were salted this afternoon in some areas are wet pavement already.


I found it to be completely opposite. I salted HEAVY this afternoon before the wet stuff came. All the properties were black and wet. By 11 pm they were all a sheet of ice/slush. These were even pre treated. You probably should go out now and take a look. I thought we could just salt heavy again and not drop the blades but this slush is holding up and it's hard to salt it away.

We plowed all of our commercials in Southfield, royal oak, clawson , Troy, Birmingham, and Bloomfield. And then salted them all after they sat for a little. There is literally rivers in some of our parking lots.


----------



## kg26

delong17;2084128 said:


> I found it to be completely opposite. I salted HEAVY this afternoon before the wet stuff came. All the properties were black and wet. By 11 pm they were all a sheet of ice/slush. These were even pre treated. You probably should go out now and take a look. I thought we could just salt heavy again and not drop the blades but this slush is holding up and it's hard to salt it away.
> 
> We plowed all of our commercials in Southfield, royal oak, clawson , Troy, Birmingham, and Bloomfield. And then salted them all after they sat for a little. There is literally rivers in some of our parking lots.


What can you do about it?


----------



## delong17

kg26;2084133 said:


> What can you do about it?


nothing... just bill the client for all of the salt that was wasted! ha


----------



## Freshwater

Yuck!!!!!....... I'm taking a nap now. 

Is that junk over Wisconsin going to get here?


----------



## LapeerLandscape

That stuff was so heavy it was like trying to push mud.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

LapeerLandscape;2084270 said:


> That stuff was so heavy it was like trying to push mud.


Did you get the flooding rains after 4 inchs of concrete..... The NWS says we got no snow by the way.

They called of for .25 ice for our north and northwest burbs. South was only to be a glazing of ice.

Surprise!


----------



## Freshwater

LapeerLandscape;2084270 said:


> That stuff was so heavy it was like trying to push mud.


How much accumulated up there?


----------



## Freshwater

1olddogtwo;2084304 said:


> Did you get the flooding rains after 4 inchs of concrete..... The NWS says we got no snow by the way.
> 
> They called of for .25 ice for our north and northwest burbs. South was only to be a glazing of ice.
> 
> Surprise!


Yes on the rains, no on the 4 inches. 1 inch at most where I'm at, rain actually helped. No wonder you had trouble in the loader.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Freshwater;2084352 said:


> How much accumulated up there?


Maybe an 1 1/2" plus all the rain/freezing rain on top of that made it really heavy and would have taken a lot of salt even with the warm up.


----------



## FIREMEDIC2572

The sleet is much denser than snow. The water from the rain ran through the accumulation on the ground like water thru pea stone..


----------



## Mark Oomkes

LapeerLandscape;2084270 said:


> That stuff was so heavy it was like trying to push mud.


I think mud is easier to push.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

1olddogtwo;2084304 said:


> Did you get the flooding rains after 4 inchs of concrete..... The NWS says we got no snow by the way.
> 
> They called of for .25 ice for our north and northwest burbs. South was only to be a glazing of ice.
> 
> Surprise!


2-3" of sleet then freezing rain on top of that....or mixed with the sleet.

Feel bad for the sidewalk guys......50-100% over budgeted time for them.

The entire event was painful.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

About 4 inches of sleet, then ice, then heavy, heavy rain.

The new machines have SO many setting, it's ridiculous. Once I got it dialed in, it wasn't as bad. 1st time running 928M.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes;2084479 said:


> I think mud is easier to push.


My oldest boy was in my 2012 6.0 gmc gas, got out to take a leak standing by the front tire and could smell something was hot. He could something glowing from the wheel well, opened the hood and the exhaust manifolds were red.


----------



## Turf Z

LapeerLandscape;2084488 said:


> My oldest boy was in my 2012 6.0 gmc gas, got out to take a leak standing by the front tire and could smell something was hot. He could something glowing from the wheel well, opened the hood and the exhaust manifolds were red.


Wow!! I believe it

I can't think of a worse push I've been apart of, but then again I'm a lot younger than many here.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Turf Z;2084515 said:


> Wow!! I believe it
> 
> I can't think of a worse push I've been apart of, but then again I'm a lot younger than many here.


That was the hardest 1 1/2 to 2" that I have ever done.


----------



## Superior L & L

LapeerLandscape;2084518 said:


> That was the hardest 1 1/2 to 2" that I have ever done.


That's what your wife said


----------



## Superior L & L

3 salts, one plow. Crazy for 1.5" of concrete


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Superior L & L;2084522 said:


> That's what your wife said


I plow snow cause its hard work, if wanted something easy I'd call your mom...:laughing::laughing:


----------



## LogansLawnCare

We pre salted everything heavy, and went out again last night and salted again. Went out today and checked the lots and they all look great! I saw plenty of lots with guys plowing but the salt did the trick for us.


----------



## redskinsfan34

This is one time pre salting seemed to pay off. Usually seems like a waste.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

LapeerLandscape;2084518 said:


> That was the hardest 1 1/2 to 2" that I have ever done.


Agreed, I've worked less for a foot than that crap.


----------



## terrapro

Honestly that wasn't bad here, I have done much worse even just last year. Didn't feel like I was pushing the truck to hard and I only had to do about an hour of shoveling...and I made money instead of lost it so I'm cool with that


----------



## First Responder

LogansLawnCare;2084528 said:


> We pre salted everything heavy, and went out again last night and salted again. Went out today and checked the lots and they all look great! I saw plenty of lots with guys plowing but the salt did the trick for us.


We were fortunate that salt worked for us too. I saw some people plowing too, but I was hoping not too. It never fails with the wet cement push, we always break stuff.


----------



## Freshwater

I've never salted half an inch of anything, and had no results...... Until now.

Even with the temps the last couple of years. Salt did eventually work for me too, due to the warm temps.


----------



## procut

What the @$%# was that? Never has an 1" or 2" caused so much trouble. Early this morning before the warming temps started to soften it up I could barely even push it, had to have the truck in low range and the plow straight otherwise you would go sideways. And forget about back blading, it accomplished nothing.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Lets see who can come up with the best phrase for how hard it was to push.... Like

I found it easier to push my Ford home than to push crap last night.


----------



## bln

procut;2084645 said:


> What the @$%# was that? Never has an 1" or 2" caused so much trouble. Early this morning before the warming temps started to soften it up I could barely even push it, had to have the truck in low range and the plow straight otherwise you would go sideways. And forget about back blading, it accomplished nothing.


Back blading was a joke. I triple apped where I Back bladed


----------



## Freshwater

Is that crap in chicago going to make it here? They're calling for 12" there?


----------



## sinsere313

*Sub Contractors Wanted*

Looking for subcontractors for plowing/salting in Southfield and other areas.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Freshwater;2084848 said:


> Is that crap in chicago going to make it here? They're calling for 12" there?


I don't see it.


----------



## redskinsfan34

Freshwater;2084848 said:


> Is that crap in chicago going to make it here? They're calling for 12" there?


You mean 1"?


----------



## Freshwater

redskinsfan34;2084890 said:


> You mean 1"?


Yeah, it was a typo. They were talking about rain and typed snow. Chicago got another 2" today.


----------



## GimmeSnow!!

We are looking for a subcontractor in the pontiac/waterford area. Call or text Brian (248) 935-7752.


----------



## TheXpress2002

Happy New Year everyone. 

Looking ahead a very quiet week with average temps.

Starting to follow the January 10th timeframe for a decent system. After that system an active pattern sets up for the latter part of January.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

TheXpress2002;2085455 said:


> Happy New Year everyone.
> 
> Looking ahead a very quiet week with average temps.
> 
> Starting to follow the January 10th timeframe for a decent system. After that system an active pattern sets up for the latter part of January.


Thank You 
and 
HAPPY NEW YEAR


----------



## Freshwater

Thank you Ryan, have a great holiday.


----------



## Freshwater

LapeerLandscape;2084649 said:


> Lets see who can come up with the best phrase for how hard it was to push.... Like
> 
> I found it easier to push my Ford home than to push crap last night.


I found it easier to root for MSU than push that crap.


----------



## Green Glacier

Thank you Ryan happy new year


----------



## Mark Oomkes

TheXpress2002;2085455 said:


> Happy New Year everyone.
> 
> Looking ahead a very quiet week with average temps.
> 
> Starting to follow the January 10th timeframe for a decent system. After that system an active pattern sets up for the latter part of January.


Whatever.............

Although, just maybe, everything will be put back together by then.  



Freshwater;2085475 said:


> I found it easier to root for MSU than push that crap.


Nice to see you wised up.


----------



## redskinsfan34

Thanks Ryan. It's kind of trying to sleet or lightly snow in Scio Twp. Roads are wet. I could see it maybe getting a bit slick. Just saying.


----------



## terrapro

redskinsfan34;2085560 said:


> Thanks Ryan. It's kind of trying to sleet or lightly snow in Scio Twp. Roads are wet. I could see it maybe getting a bit slick. Just saying.


Same here but it has dried up since. I was still thinking of tossing some salt on walks just for the security of making sure the drunkards don't slip tonight lol


----------



## redskinsfan34

terrapro;2085634 said:


> Same here but it has dried up since. I was still thinking of tossing some salt on walks just for the security of making sure the drunkards don't slip tonight lol


Exactly what I was thinking Cole. happy New year and roll tide.


----------



## goinggreen

Ok guys I have a question. So i blew my 4wd on this last storm, from what i have read and looked at im thinking its the transfer case shift motor. I took it to a local shop today to get a price to replace the shift motor, They want to rebuild the entire transfer case for $1200 bucks. Should I just spend the $300 for the new shift motor. I just need it to get through the rest of the winter, Planning on getting a new truck next fall.


----------



## Freshwater

goinggreen;2085895 said:


> Ok guys I have a question. So i blew my 4wd on this last storm, from what i have read and looked at im thinking its the transfer case shift motor. I took it to a local shop today to get a price to replace the shift motor, They want to rebuild the entire transfer case for $1200 bucks. Should I just spend the $300 for the new shift motor. I just need it to get through the rest of the winter, Planning on getting a new truck next fall.


Did you check the locking hub? That's the first failure point.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

goinggreen;2085895 said:


> Ok guys I have a question. So i blew my 4wd on this last storm, from what i have read and looked at im thinking its the transfer case shift motor. I took it to a local shop today to get a price to replace the shift motor, They want to rebuild the entire transfer case for $1200 bucks. Should I just spend the $300 for the new shift motor. I just need it to get through the rest of the winter, Planning on getting a new truck next fall.


Is this your only truck?

Do you depend on it for food and shelter?

Year and how many miles?


----------



## Green Glacier

Anyone else out chasing this crap


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Green Glacier;2085951 said:


> Anyone else out chasing this crap


Salt held on some lots.

Some had a light dusting and now the residual heat in the ground is burning it off.

Have one area with 2 private drives that we're plowing roads and drives.


----------



## terrapro

Green Glacier;2085951 said:


> Anyone else out chasing this crap


Yeah everything is covered here nothing held. Glad it's a holiday


----------



## Green Glacier

My accounts are open today
I have all these people that are burning off the party last night


----------



## Green Glacier

Mark Oomkes;2085954 said:


> Salt held on some lots.
> 
> Some had a light dusting and now the residual heat in the ground is burning it off.
> 
> Have one area with 2 private drives that we're plowing roads and drives.


How much you guys get ?


----------



## Green Glacier

I think the air is dissipating the snow faster them the salt lol


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Green Glacier;2085960 said:


> How much you guys get ?


All depends.......most areas just a dusting, that one spot where we have a couple private drives and aboot 60 drives it was close enough to 1.5" to run the drives off.



Green Glacier;2085963 said:


> I think the air is dissipating the snow faster them the salt lol


I noticed that same thing. Fair amount of residual heat in the ground too. I know air temps are up there, but salt is working great.


----------



## redskinsfan34

Green Glacier;2085959 said:


> My accounts are open today
> I have all these people that are burning off the party last night


I was just going to ask if you had eyes on Chelsea.how is it over there?


----------



## Green Glacier

redskinsfan34;2086013 said:


> I was just going to ask if you had eyes on Chelsea.how is itr there?


nn

We run salt this morning headed Bach to check it now


----------



## Green Glacier

Light dusting wind blowing it all off


----------



## rstan2010

Anyone have a spinner motor belt for western tornado? Or no where I can find one today?


----------



## goinggreen

Mark Oomkes;2085948 said:


> Is this your only truck?
> 
> Do you depend on it for food and shelter?
> 
> Year and how many miles?


Its a 2000 chevy 2500


----------



## gunsworth

goinggreen;2086159 said:


> Its a 2000 chevy 2500


1200 is cheap for a rebuild on that case (was just quoted 1600 for one of mine in similar truck). Replacing th3 shift motor should have nothing to do with a rebuild.. 300 seems high for that job though. It the case is quiet and works fine, skip the rebuild.


----------



## goinggreen

gunsworth;2086198 said:


> 1200 is cheap for a rebuild on that case (was just quoted 1600 for one of mine in similar truck). Replacing th3 shift motor should have nothing to do with a rebuild.. 300 seems high for that job though. It the case is quiet and works fine, skip the rebuild.


They said 1200 was based off the last tcase rebuild they did so could be more. Shift motor is $230 plus labor.


----------



## johnnywaz

Went out did my rural's today since the drives were finally froze up. Few snow squalls went through plus leftovers from the sleet storm. Easy plowing. Then headed to my property where i'm building in the spring and did some brush/trail clearing in the back.


----------



## johnnywaz

Took some pics this evening of my lights.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

johnnywaz;2086310 said:


> Took some pics this evening of my lights.


Looks like deer hunting country.


----------



## johnnywaz

LapeerLandscape;2086319 said:


> Looks like deer hunting country.


Maybe there is some critters. Lol... Pics are at my folks place(Where I grew up.) across the street from my property. Took these today. My mom can actually feed some of the animals right out of her hand.


----------



## gunsworth

johnnywaz;2086310 said:


> Took some pics this evening of my lights.


Looks like they could both be angled up a touch. Also good luck with them under the bumper. I mounted lights like that once... I now mount my led rear lights sideways in the step area of the bumper (hole goes just in front of lic plate lights).


----------



## johnnywaz

gunsworth;2086748 said:


> Looks like they could both be angled up a touch. Also good luck with them under the bumper. I mounted lights like that once... I now mount my led rear lights sideways in the step area of the bumper (hole goes just in front of lic plate lights).


Yeah they probably could be angled up a touch but they are where i like them. Good news is if i don't like where its at i just hop out and can swivel them up/down or left/right. I just use a flat washer between the light bracket and bumper so it can pivot and do not over tighten the fastners. If i hit something they just fold up. I haven't lost a single light in the 22yrs I have been running them like that. I don't plow commercilly just rural drives for friends/family and used to do my sub street and a handful of drives for my neighbors. Maybe I have just been lucky with the lights like that over the years, or maybe I just don't abuse my equipment. The lights are cheap enough if I ever did happen to break one I can install a new one in less than 10 minutes. In that picture i really wanted to show that led's do get warm enough to melt the snow off cause a lot of guys in other posts say they don't.


----------



## eatonpaving

*sunday/monday snow*

Customize Your Weather.gov
Enter Your City, ST or ZIP Code
Remember Me

Privacy Policy

Detroit/Pontiac, MI

Forecast commentary -

The 12z DTX sounding revealed saturation around 850 mb level, but drier air/expanding dew pt
depressions quickly accelerating toward the ground. Models from yesterday were too moist, and thus
no hint of drizzle anywhere this morning. Strong warm advection ahead of a cold front tonight has
allowed low clouds to peel off Lake Michigan and dissipate over southern Lower Michigan. Clouds
should fill back in tonight as good shot of cold advection occurs behind tonights frontal passage,
as 850 mb temps slightly above zero at 00z plummet to -10 C at 12z Sunday. Cloud depths do not
extend much above this level, per soundings, and thus it looks to be a struggle to generate any snow
shower activity, even with favorable low level convergence/cyclonic flow.

Stronger secondary trough/cold surge on target to pass through southeast Michigan Sunday night, as
temps of -24 to -26 C at 700 mb swings through. Certainty better chance for snow showers in the
Sunday night-Monday time frame, as northerly winds come across Lake Huron. But strong subsidence
taking place on Monday behind the upper wave/trough will tend to undercut the activity, despite the
good Lake Huron instability with 850 mb temps still advertised around -20 C. Still, confidence is
high there will be a good coverage of snow showers pushing west during Monday, with mainly light
accumulations as failure to set up dominate band and what looks to be transient nature of activity.
Port Huron area will still have too be watched closely for heavier activity with longer fetch
potentially setting up late Sunday night/Monday morning.

Large anticyclone spreading into Lower Michigan late in the day, which will lead to even lower
inversion heights, along with offshore winds developing by evening, .ending activity. Question on
Monday is if temperatures will remain below 20 degrees with the very cold airmass, as 925 mb temps
advertised to hover -13 C. With limited to no snow cover over southeast Michigan and some
modification of the airmass coming over Lake Huron, prefer to keep maxes at or above 20 degrees.
Regardless, Monday night will be very cold with mostly clear skies setting in and favorable
radiating conditions allowing mins to drop into the 5 to 15 degree range, with potential to shave 5
degrees off those readings if snow accumulations are more extensive than currently forecast.

Strong high pressure will build into the region on Tuesday, and slowly drift eastward through the
remainder of the week. This high will filter in cooler temperatures and dry conditions through
Thursday. The coldest day will be on Tuesday when the high will only be in the mid 20s and Tuesday
nights low will be in the upper teens. Temperatures will remain cooler but slowly increase through
Thursday. The next chance for rain/snow showers arrives on Friday and into Saturday. However, there
is still some disagreement in the timing of the low pressure system so only put in high chance pops
into the forecast for now.

. . posted at 339 PM EST Saturday January 2 2016


----------



## Freshwater

eatonpaving;2086883 said:


> Customize Your Weather.gov
> Enter Your City, ST or ZIP Code
> Remember Me
> 
> Privacy Policy
> 
> Detroit/Pontiac, MI
> 
> Forecast commentary -
> 
> The 12z DTX sounding revealed saturation around 850 mb level, but drier air/expanding dew pt
> depressions quickly accelerating toward the ground. Models from yesterday were too moist, and thus
> no hint of drizzle anywhere this morning. Strong warm advection ahead of a cold front tonight has
> allowed low clouds to peel off Lake Michigan and dissipate over southern Lower Michigan. Clouds
> should fill back in tonight as good shot of cold advection occurs behind tonights frontal passage,
> as 850 mb temps slightly above zero at 00z plummet to -10 C at 12z Sunday. Cloud depths do not
> extend much above this level, per soundings, and thus it looks to be a struggle to generate any snow
> shower activity, even with favorable low level convergence/cyclonic flow.
> 
> Stronger secondary trough/cold surge on target to pass through southeast Michigan Sunday night, as
> temps of -24 to -26 C at 700 mb swings through. Certainty better chance for snow showers in the
> Sunday night-Monday time frame, as northerly winds come across Lake Huron. But strong subsidence
> taking place on Monday behind the upper wave/trough will tend to undercut the activity, despite the
> good Lake Huron instability with 850 mb temps still advertised around -20 C. Still, confidence is
> high there will be a good coverage of snow showers pushing west during Monday, with mainly light
> accumulations as failure to set up dominate band and what looks to be transient nature of activity.
> Port Huron area will still have too be watched closely for heavier activity with longer fetch
> potentially setting up late Sunday night/Monday morning.
> 
> Large anticyclone spreading into Lower Michigan late in the day, which will lead to even lower
> inversion heights, along with offshore winds developing by evening, .ending activity. Question on
> Monday is if temperatures will remain below 20 degrees with the very cold airmass, as 925 mb temps
> advertised to hover -13 C. With limited to no snow cover over southeast Michigan and some
> modification of the airmass coming over Lake Huron, prefer to keep maxes at or above 20 degrees.
> Regardless, Monday night will be very cold with mostly clear skies setting in and favorable
> radiating conditions allowing mins to drop into the 5 to 15 degree range, with potential to shave 5
> degrees off those readings if snow accumulations are more extensive than currently forecast.
> 
> Strong high pressure will build into the region on Tuesday, and slowly drift eastward through the
> remainder of the week. This high will filter in cooler temperatures and dry conditions through
> Thursday. The coldest day will be on Tuesday when the high will only be in the mid 20s and Tuesday
> nights low will be in the upper teens. Temperatures will remain cooler but slowly increase through
> Thursday. The next chance for rain/snow showers arrives on Friday and into Saturday. However, there
> is still some disagreement in the timing of the low pressure system so only put in high chance pops
> into the forecast for now.
> 
> . . posted at 339 PM EST Saturday January 2 2016


Soo, what are you saying?


----------



## gunsworth

johnnywaz;2086808 said:


> Yeah they probably could be angled up a touch but they are where i like them. Good news is if i don't like where its at i just hop out and can swivel them up/down or left/right. I just use a flat washer between the light bracket and bumper so it can pivot and do not over tighten the fastners. If i hit something they just fold up. I haven't lost a single light in the 22yrs I have been running them like that. I don't plow commercilly just rural drives for friends/family and used to do my sub street and a handful of drives for my neighbors. Maybe I have just been lucky with the lights like that over the years, or maybe I just don't abuse my equipment. The lights are cheap enough if I ever did happen to break one I can install a new one in less than 10 minutes. In that picture i really wanted to show that led's do get warm enough to melt the snow off cause a lot of guys in other posts say they don't.


Ya in rural conditions im sure your fine then. In a more commercial setting you are usually backing right up to piles that are frozen hardpack 100-1000s of times a night. And ive had leds oit back for 8 years now amd several different brands, they heat up just fine. only had some minor buildup along edges in blizzard like storms, but then they make visabilty worse anyways.


----------



## terrapro

Freshwater;2086923 said:


> Soo, what are you saying?


I think it might snow...and I hope so


----------



## eatonpaving

terrapro;2086991 said:


> I think it might snow...and I hope so


yep...but not much.


----------



## Freshwater

Cool, I'm in. I like salt runs. 

I couldn't make out what they were saying in that forcast. Thanks for translating.


----------



## LogansLawnCare

Freshwater;2087010 said:


> Cool, I'm in. I like salt runs.
> 
> I couldn't make out what they were saying in that forcast. Thanks for translating.


I'm with you, bring on the salt. Although I wouldn't complain if we got to go do a full plow run at some point this winter...


----------



## TheXpress2002

Temps and wind today won't support LES snow. Tonight/tomorrow may be a different story. Should be an eastside event down wind of Huron. The rest of us will be sporadic with the passage of the cold front. Port Huron could see several inches everything else coating to an inch at most.


----------



## First Responder

TheXpress2002;2087226 said:


> Temps and wind today won't support LES snow. Tonight/tomorrow may be a different story. Should be an eastside event down wind of Huron. The rest of us will be sporadic. Port Huron could see several inches everything else coating to an inch at most.


Thank you for all of your hard work and taking the time to share your information with all of us. You have no idea just how much your posts are appreciated.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

TheXpress2002;2087226 said:


> Temps and wind today won't support LES snow. Tonight/tomorrow may be a different story. Should be an eastside event down wind of Huron. The rest of us will be sporadic with the passage of the cold front. Port Huron could see several inches everything else coating to an inch at most.


Does that include at least this west sider?


----------



## TheXpress2002

Mark Oomkes;2087264 said:


> Does that include at least this west sider?


Your NTAC'S are never wrong... ;-)

...1-2 at most for you. I think it's closer the lake where there's issues


----------



## Green Glacier

Light dusting in chelsea


----------



## redskinsfan34

Green Glacier;2087926 said:


> Light dusting in chelsea


Yes sir. Zero tolerance site treated in Dexter.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

redskinsfan34;2087960 said:


> Yes sir. Zero tolerance site treated in Dexter.


If it's zero tolerance, why was snow allowed to accumulate?


----------



## redskinsfan34

Mark Oomkes;2087970 said:


> If it's zero tolerance, why was snow allowed to accumulate?


I slept in.


----------



## redskinsfan34

Flurries and the sun is out in lovely downtown Ann arbor.


----------



## Green Glacier

Watching the radar it appears to be headed SE right toward us


----------



## Freshwater

Commerce is covered.


----------



## gunsworth

even covering 13/woodward. residual seems to be holding it off


----------



## goinggreen

http://wlns.com/2016/01/04/fire-damages-eaton-rapids-business/ looks like he should have had a fire extinguisher near by


----------



## TheXpress2002

Reports from a very thin line near Saginaw of 7"-9"

Port Huron has A LONG way to go...


----------



## johnnywaz

goinggreen;2088244 said:


> http://wlns.com/2016/01/04/fire-damages-eaton-rapids-business/ looks like he should have had a fire extinguisher near by


Ouch! That is a costly mistake. Hopefully it makes others think about having fire extinguisher/s close at hand when grinding or welding. I could tell some horror stories of my own not as bad as a building burning to the ground but scary none the less. I keep fire extinguishers everywhere now. Lol


----------



## goinggreen

johnnywaz;2088296 said:


> Ouch! That is a costly mistake. Hopefully it makes others think about having fire extinguisher/s close at hand when grinding or welding.


My buddy just texted me saying he just drove by and the building is a complete loss.


----------



## absolutely

TheXpress2002;2088272 said:


> Reports from a very thin line near Saginaw of 7"-9"
> 
> Port Huron has A LONG way to go...


I can verify. We are not used to getting lake effect from the Saginaw Bay. Within one mile - Flurries, 2 Inches, 4 inches, 6 Inches. At the Nexteer Plant 10 Inches.


----------



## Superior L & L

absolutely;2088305 said:


> I can verify. We are not used to getting lake effect from the Saginaw Bay. Within one mile - Flurries, 2 Inches, 4 inches, 6 Inches. At the Nexteer Plant 10 Inches.


My luck, I'd have the nexteer plant on a seasonal


----------



## absolutely

Superior L & L;2088322 said:


> My luck, I'd have the nexteer plant on a seasonal


We don't have it just using it as a reference


----------



## kg26

TheXpress2002;2088272 said:


> Reports from a very thin line near Saginaw of 7"-9"
> 
> Port Huron has A LONG way to go...


I doubt it makes it to SE Oakland Co. I just checked Noaa.gov they have no info on this. This not having any work is driving me crazy.


----------



## redskinsfan34

Ryan, Any thoughts on Sat. night? John Dee's forecast has some snow in it for us.


----------



## Patrick34

*Sub Work*

Anyone interested in some additional snow plow sub-contracting work? Near Woodward / Square lake area.... all 3 buildings are next to each other. Service to include both plowing & sidewalk work on a per push basis. Two of the buildings are hotels, the 3rd is a smaller commercial building.

If interested, please send PM or call myself.
Thanks,
Patrick
Timberland Landscape
248.891.5575


----------



## lawns4life

Long range forecast has us at or below freezing starting Monday for the foreseeable future. I think that's a good sign, every time we've gotten some precipitation it's been rain, including this coming weekend.


----------



## kg26

lawns4life;2089461 said:


> Long range forecast has us at or below freezing starting Monday for the foreseeable future. I think that's a good sign, every time we've gotten some precipitation it's been rain, including this coming weekend.


Freezing rain no good, I need show. That fluffy white gold.


----------



## TheXpress2002

Saturday night and Sunday is slightly more interesting. The system is much further SE than it was earlier this week. Everyone east of US127 could see a couple inches if it pans out.


----------



## TheXpress2002

Beyond Sunday it looks to be very active. Potential clippers Tuesday and Thursday with a phased system next weekend.


----------



## Boomer123

TheXpress2002;2090054 said:


> Beyond Sunday it looks to be very active. Potential clippers Tuesday and Thursday with a phased system next weekend.


A nice little 2 or 3 inch snow push would be nice .


----------



## Superior L & L

Boomer123;2090115 said:


> A nice little 2 or 3 inch snow push would be nice .


And being a Sunday afternoon...........even better


----------



## Turf Z

TheXpress2002;2090006 said:


> Saturday night and Sunday is slightly more interesting. The system is much further SE than it was earlier this week. Everyone east of US127 could see a couple inches if it pans out.


With lake temps I'm assuming the west side of the state we're looking at feet then?


----------



## goinggreen

TheXpress2002;2090006 said:


> Saturday night and Sunday is slightly more interesting. The system is much further SE than it was earlier this week. Everyone east of US127 could see a couple inches if it pans out.


Crap. Still got to get my truck fixed.


----------



## TheXpress2002

Turf Z;2090142 said:


> With lake temps I'm assuming the west side of the state we're looking at feet then?


You should have snow every day for the next 10 days beginning Saturday.


----------



## Lightningllc

.5" salts for the rest of winter. I'm liking this weather.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Lightningllc;2090351 said:


> .5" salts for the rest of winter. I'm liking this weather.


I wish..........but next week isn't looking good for me.


----------



## absolutely

Mark Oomkes;2090375 said:


> I wish..........but next week isn't looking good for me.


How do you handle a 10 day snowfall? Two shifts? Three shifts? Or are your customers a little more relaxed when it snows that much? Sounds like a profitable nightmare!!


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Last time it snowed for a week straight.....Dec '01....we plowed during the night, ate breakfast, plowed what we could, went home and started over at 11 PM or midnight. 

We had a few 24 hour locations that we had to babysit, but for the most part people "get" winter over here.


----------



## absolutely

Mark Oomkes;2090530 said:


> Last time it snowed for a week straight.....Dec '01....we plowed during the night, ate breakfast, plowed what we could, went home and started over at 11 PM or midnight.
> 
> We had a few 24 hour locations that we had to babysit, but for the most part people "get" winter over here.


I was curious how you did it. If it stops snowing a 6 am here most expect bare pavement by 7.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

absolutely;2090545 said:


> I was curious how you did it. If it stops snowing a 6 am here most expect bare pavement by 7.


Well, sometimes it just doesn't stop snowing.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes;2090553 said:


> Well, sometimes it just doesn't stop snowing.


Thats why your the plow king...


----------



## Lightningllc

Mark Oomkes;2090375 said:


> I wish..........but next week isn't looking good for me.


That's why you get the big bucks.


----------



## Turf Z

Wasn't there a 3-day long LES snow event last year either around Superbowl Sunday or Valentine's Day?


----------



## delong17

Turf Z;2090580 said:


> Wasn't there a 3-day long LES snow event last year either around Superbowl Sunday or Valentine's Day?


Valentines day.... my fiance reminds me every time we discuss plowing at the dinner table!


----------



## viper881

Super Bowl Sunday was a big event still. Got a phone call that one of the loaders blew on the way to a buddies to watch the game. Needless to say no game and no loader for that storm.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

LapeerLandscape;2090562 said:


> Thats why your the plow king...


Einstein......


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Turf Z;2090580 said:


> Wasn't there a 3-day long LES snow event last year either around Superbowl Sunday or Valentine's Day?


Sure?

I have no clue, I only remember the bad ones.


----------



## terrapro

delong17;2090646 said:


> Valentines day.... my fiance reminds me every time we discuss plowing at the dinner table!


She better get use to it or you need an exit strategy from this business cause it doesn't get better


----------



## eatonpaving

*saturday/sunday*

With initially mild conditions, expect precipitation to begin as rain late Saturday, with chances
increasing markedly by the evening hours as this low quickly deepens and tracks into the Ohio Valley
and phases with one of first notable intrusions of arctic air into the lower 48. With a tight
cluster of model solutions taking the track of this low to the east of the area, essentially through
Ohio and central to eastern Lake Erie, confidence is relatively high at this point that there will
be a steady transition from rain to snow across the area Saturday night as cold air is pulled from
west to east into the maturing winter storm. Timing of this transition will be key in forecasting
snowfall amounts areawide from late Saturday night into Sunday morning.

At this time, several inches of snow seems be a good bet across southeast Lower Michigan, with
upwards of 4 to 6 inches not out of the question over the northwest quadrant of the forecast area
where colder air infiltrates first. With amounts generally in the sub watch/warning range given the
prevalence of rain initially, am not considering a winter storm watch at this time. If the forecast
timing of this transition speeds up during ensuing model runs, this may have to become a
consideration as the system itself will certainly be rather dynamic winter storm and produce a
rather impressive deformation precipitation axis as it tracks into the Great Lakes region.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

eatonpaving;2091073 said:


> With initially mild conditions, expect precipitation to begin as rain late Saturday, with chances
> increasing markedly by the evening hours as this low quickly deepens and tracks into the Ohio Valley
> and phases with one of first notable intrusions of arctic air into the lower 48. With a tight
> cluster of model solutions taking the track of this low to the east of the area, essentially through
> Ohio and central to eastern Lake Erie, confidence is relatively high at this point that there will
> be a steady transition from rain to snow across the area Saturday night as cold air is pulled from
> west to east into the maturing winter storm. Timing of this transition will be key in forecasting
> snowfall amounts areawide from late Saturday night into Sunday morning.
> 
> At this time, several inches of snow seems be a good bet across southeast Lower Michigan, with
> upwards of 4 to 6 inches not out of the question over the northwest quadrant of the forecast area
> where colder air infiltrates first. With amounts generally in the sub watch/warning range given the
> prevalence of rain initially, am not considering a winter storm watch at this time. If the forecast
> timing of this transition speeds up during ensuing model runs, this may have to become a
> consideration as the system itself will certainly be rather dynamic winter storm and produce a
> rather impressive deformation precipitation axis as it tracks into the Great Lakes region.


Facebook?

Instachat?

Snapgram?


----------



## eatonpaving

Mark Oomkes;2091093 said:


> Facebook?
> 
> Instachat?
> 
> Snapgram?


facebook eatonpaving


----------



## Boomer123

Ryan, what's the latest weather update. Are we going to get enough to at least drop the plow? Thanks,


----------



## TheXpress2002

Boomer123;2091603 said:


> Ryan, what's the latest weather update. Are we going to get enough to at least drop the plow? Thanks,


It will come down to how quick the changeover occurs. Changeover is around daybreak. I think 1-3 is reasonable at this point, highest totals to the west lower on the eastside.


----------



## Freshwater

Thank you Ryan. Come on 2"+, I want a full plow.


----------



## grassmaster06

Hey guys one of my plows is acting up ,it's a fisher mm2 straight blade .plow is like new and we used it on the nov 22 plow ,try to raise it and the motor works then it starts chattering like it out of fluid ,so I changed the fluid and still no difference, i pulled the hydro reservoir to see if the filter or pickup tube was the problem and looked good.it will go up and angle if I hit up up button repetitively fast.anyone had any suggestions


----------



## Superior L & L

45 degrees and dry here. I'm hopeful for a salting. I'm ready for spring


----------



## terrapro

Superior L & L;2092255 said:


> 45 degrees and dry here. I'm hopeful for a salting. I'm ready for spring


Yep and we didn't win the powerball...time to go back to work darn


----------



## Lightningllc

Rain in Brighton but shows snow on radar.


----------



## redskinsfan34

Snowing in Dexter. Grass is starting to cover. Roads justwet right now.t


----------



## Green Glacier

redskinsfan34;2092376 said:


> Snowing in Dexter. Grass is starting to cover. Roads justwet right now.t


Chelsea about the same


----------



## 06clarkd

Snowing sideways in holly so far a heavy dusting on pavement


----------



## Green Glacier

WWA just posted


----------



## TheXpress2002

green glacier;2092383 said:


> wwa just posted


.......... ;-)


----------



## terrapro

Looks to be completely over here in a couple hours


----------



## delong17

terrapro;2092387 said:


> Looks to be completely over here in a couple hours


What totals is everyone seeing? We have about a 1/4" of wet covering in Birmingham


----------



## moosey

delong17;2092461 said:


> What totals is everyone seeing? We have about a 1/4" of wet covering in Birmingham


I was wondering if I would have to go do my resi's in Bloomfield. All at 2" trigger. I live in Oxford and it's about inch n quarter here.


----------



## Freshwater

3/4- 1" in redford.


----------



## delong17

moosey;2092465 said:


> I was wondering if I would have to go do my resi's in Bloomfield. All at 2" trigger. I live in Oxford and it's about inch n quarter here.


I see some drifting to 2" but it's like 1/8" ice and then 1/2" snow. It's not much. We pre salted this morning around 4am and that held up great


----------



## lawns4life

Measuring just over an inch in Troy as of now.


----------



## Boomer123

lawns4life;2092511 said:


> Measuring just over an inch in Troy as of now.


same in waterford


----------



## terrapro

Hard to tell because of the blowing but its probably 1.5-2" here in Howell
Some pavement blown open others drifted


----------



## Frosty12

Looks like about 1.5" - maybe 2" in White Lake. A few guys I've talked to are still undecided on drives, I'm leaning towards doing drives. Anyone make the call on driveways yet?


----------



## redskinsfan34

Just under1" on top of a thin layer of ice in Dexter. A little less in Chelsea. Commercials only.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

We got atleast 2 in Lapeer and it raining at 7 am.


----------



## moosey

Bloomfield Hills & West Bloomfield is about 1" to 1.25" with some drifting. I checked about 10 of my jobs.


----------



## redskinsfan34

It's snowing harder now than it did at any time today. Everything's covered. Thoughts Ryan?


----------



## Green Glacier

LES


----------



## kg26

Seeing a lot of ICE under a thin layer of snow at my resis in Birmingham, Bloomfield, Royal oak,


----------



## terrapro

Green Glacier;2092819 said:


> LES


White out, blue sky, white out, blue sky, white out...
That's what my day was here :crying:


----------



## Freshwater

terrapro;2092833 said:


> White out, blue sky, white out, blue sky, white out...
> That's what my day was here :crying:


We could have used the blue sky over hear. Im over these southern rain/snow/ice storms. Can we get some clippers?


----------



## terrapro

Freshwater;2092889 said:


> We could have used the blue sky over hear. Im over these southern rain/snow/ice storms. Can we get some clippers?


Yeah every single plow this season has been wet brick****


----------



## Green Glacier

Looks like les is trying to dye down


----------



## First Responder

Some lots we hammered with salt, since there really wasn't anything to plow just ice. Other lots full plow/salt app. Other lots that declined de icing, we didn't even touch because they didn't reach the 2" trigger. I am sure that the customers that declined the de icing will be calling tomorrow "can u come salt my lot" then I can do the "told you so" dance!


----------



## Boomer123

terrapro;2092895 said:


> Yeah every single plow this season has been wet brick****


 at least this was only 2 inches


----------



## Boomer123

Hey Ryan what's your thoughts on this one to two inches they're talking about tomorrow night


----------



## TheXpress2002

Boomer123;2093019 said:


> Hey Ryan what's your thoughts on this one to two inches they're talking about tomorrow night


2-4 beginning Monday night thru the rush Tuesday.

LES on the backside.

Clipper Thursday 1-2

Large system next weekend.


----------



## terrapro

TheXpress2002;2093021 said:


> 2-4 beginning Monday night thru the rush Tuesday.
> 
> LES on the backside.
> 
> Clipper Thursday 1-2
> 
> Large system next weekend.


Whoop whoop, so we actually have to go to work? As long as I'm making money I'm happy


----------



## First Responder

TheXpress2002;2093021 said:


> 2-4 beginning Monday night thru the rush Tuesday.
> 
> LES on the backside.
> 
> Clipper Thursday 1-2
> 
> Large system next weekend.


So how large is large??????


----------



## TheXpress2002

First Responder;2093036 said:


> So how large is large??????


If it phases....large

If it doesn't #sadhorn


----------



## First Responder

TheXpress2002;2093038 said:


> If it phases....large
> 
> If it doesn't #sadhorn


And who ever said "size doesn't matter"!
Thanks for keeping us posted, much appreciated as always!


----------



## MPM

Coming down hard in Clarkston/Waterford. Treated sites are covering


----------



## redskinsfan34

Full salt run this morning.


----------



## redskinsfan34

TheXpress2002;2093021 said:


> 2-4 beginning Monday night thru the rush Tuesday.
> 
> LES on the backside.
> 
> Clipper Thursday 1-2
> 
> Large system next weekend.


Thanks Ryan. You mean morning rush?


----------



## Freshwater

Anybody know who has the Ace Hardware at Merriman and Ann Arbor tr in Westland? It shares a lot with crw flooring?


----------



## stanky

Thank you Ryan ! For all your hard work bro!


----------



## Do It All Do It Right

Who where has the best price on the boss vbx spresders


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Do It All Do It Right;2093307 said:


> Who where has the best price on the boss vbx spresders


Try STE (southern truck equipment) in imlay city, it might be worth your drive. Ask for Jason 810-724-2357


----------



## BossPlow2010

Do It All Do It Right;2093307 said:


> Who where has the best price on the boss vbx spresders


I got mine from Jerry at Complete Hitch in Southgate. I believe I paid 5800 for it. He's a pretty good guy and has sold me a couple plows as well. I think it's good to have a dealer close in the event you need any warranty work.

734-285-4800 ask for Jerry or Frank


----------



## TheXpress2002

WWA issued...


----------



## eatonpaving

thexpress2002;2093344 said:


> wwa issued...


bring it on.......


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Where is everyone?


----------



## bdryer

Time to play, boys (and girls?)! Be safe out there, its going to be a long drawn out 3".


----------



## delong17

long drawn out is my enemy! 

Anyone have any totals, we only have about 1/2" here in Birmingham. Looks like the worst is coming in the next 4 hours (which is only like another inch)

Would love an updated from Ryan!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

It's the wind here that's the problem.,.. Covers, and covers, and covers again


----------



## delong17

1olddogtwo;2093786 said:


> It's the wind here that's the problem.,.. Covers, and covers, and covers again


my thoughts exactly. Lots of clean up tomorrow night, thats what im expecting.


----------



## Lightningllc

Worst timing. But it's winter.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

It's snowing good here again!


----------



## johnnywaz

What's all this white stuff? Only took me 5 minutes longer to travel to work this morning. We need more snow!


----------



## redskinsfan34

Squall just went through Chelsea. Covered everything. Heads up green glacier.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

redskinsfan34;2093833 said:


> Squall just went through Chelsea. Covered everything. Heads up green glacier.


More or less a non stop squall since aboot 10 last night.


----------



## Green Glacier

redskinsfan34;2093833 said:


> Squall just went through Chelsea. Covered everything. Heads up green glacier.


Man that was intense


----------



## johnnywaz

Mark Oomkes;2093837 said:


> More or less a non stop squall since aboot 10 last night.


That Grand Rapids radar has been snow non stop since yesterday Mark. How much you have on the ground now?


----------



## bdryer

Break time/nap time. This wind is really making our jobs more difficult... but hey, this is what we have been waiting for.
About 3" in Troy/Rochester area. Easy push, but the drifts... Argh!


----------



## terrapro

Hmmm anyone know if I can pick up a lift cylinder seal kit for an RT3 at tractor supply?


----------



## ProperLandscape

terrapro;2094026 said:


> Hmmm anyone know if I can pick up a lift cylinder seal kit for an RT3 at tractor supply?


Heck no, tractor supply doesn't have anything but SAM plow markers and maybe a solenoid.


----------



## MPM

106.7fm said 3-5" tonight???


----------



## terrapro

MPM;2094040 said:


> 106.7fm said 3-5" tonight???


Umm I hope not


----------



## Freshwater

terrapro;2094046 said:


> Umm I hope not


I could use some sleep.


----------



## redskinsfan34

By the way. Thanks Ryan. Dead nuts for today. 4" ending right after morning rush greatly appreciated.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

johnnywaz;2093850 said:


> That Grand Rapids radar has been snow non stop since yesterday Mark. How much you have on the ground now?


Not as bad as it looks in GR proper.

8" maybe?

But it varies with lake effect.

Certain areas had more on the second push than the first one. Had a few calls claiming we hadn't poowed. Never mind visibility was a quarter mile at best until 8ish.


----------



## Freshwater

Mark Oomkes;2094248 said:


> Not as bad as it looks in GR proper.
> 
> 8" maybe?
> 
> But it varies with lake effect.
> 
> Certain areas had more on the second push than the first one. Had a few calls claiming we hadn't poowed. Never mind visibility was a quarter mile at best until 8ish.


people just don't get it. I love how 1.25" the immediately melts to 1/2 of ice calculates to a 2" trigger.

By the way, your customer wanted you to poowed at they're house??? Lol!!!!


----------



## johnnywaz

Freshwater;2094546 said:


> By the way, your customer wanted you to poowed at they're house??? Lol!!!!


Hahahaha....


----------



## stanky

*Hey express 2000*

Are you seeing anything for wensday night and tomorrow ???


----------



## stanky

*Hey ryan express 2002*

HI RYAN Are you seeing anything for wensday night and tomorrow ??? I had people tell me 3 to 5 " is that crap or no ?


----------



## BCE Outdoor

Anyone here work for Lion Rush Facilities Management/ AAA Commercial Property Management. Find it odd that they are calling for snow removal now.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

BCE Outdoor;2094856 said:


> Anyone here work for Lion Rush Facilities Management/ AAA Commercial Property Management. Find it odd that they are calling for snow removal now.


Google them and see if any bad reviews come up.


----------



## ParksLandscaping

*Loaders, backhoes & subs needed*

We have some sites in the following cities where we need the following:

Southfield & Bingham Farms:
Loaders or Backhoes - we can provide pushers if needed.
Troy:
Loader or Backhoes - we can provide pushers if needed
Oakland & Macomb Counties
Hourly plow trucks to work as subcontractors

PARKS SERVICES
David Parks 248-765-7844


----------



## Freshwater

ParksLandscaping;2094888 said:


> We have some sites in the following cities where we need the following:
> 
> Southfield & Bingham Farms:
> Loaders or Backhoes - we can provide pushers if needed.
> Troy:
> Loader or Backhoes - we can provide pushers if needed
> Oakland & Macomb Counties
> Hourly plow trucks to work as subcontractors
> 
> PARKS SERVICES
> David Parks 248-765-7844


It's Jan 13th. Who pushed those lots for the Nov storm? Lots of snow with that one. Who pushed those lots tues? Sun? Who pushed the icecrete couple weeks ago. What equipment has been used till now? Where did that equipment go?


----------



## redskinsfan34

Freshwater;2094900 said:


> It's Jan 13th. Who pushed those lots for the Nov storm? Lots of snow with that one. Who pushed those lots tues? Sun? Who pushed the icecrete couple weeks ago. What equipment has been used till now? Where did that equipment go?


Just thinking the same thing.


----------



## ParksLandscaping

Freshwater;2094900 said:


> It's Jan 13th. Who pushed those lots for the Nov storm? Lots of snow with that one. Who pushed those lots tues? Sun? Who pushed the icecrete couple weeks ago. What equipment has been used till now? Where did that equipment go?


The properties fired their service provider and have asked us to take over these sites in the middle of the season because they were unable to perform. We already do work for this company; however I am sure our numbers for these sites were too high back in the fall. Hard to believe it that this light of a winter some companies are unable to perform.


----------



## First Responder

ParksLandscaping;2094916 said:


> The properties fired their service provider and have asked us to take over these sites in the middle of the season because they were unable to perform. We already do work for this company; however I am sure our numbers for these sites were too high back in the fall. Hard to believe it that this light of a winter some companies are unable to perform.


Cheap is usually not good, and when it's not good it's cheap


----------



## moosey

The news says maybe an inch of snow tonight. The way its snowing right now, I think Not!!! Looks to be more. 

Anybody else think its going to be more.


----------



## MPM

moosey;2094932 said:


> The news says maybe an inch of snow tonight. The way its snowing right now, I think Not!!! Looks to be more.
> 
> Anybody else think its going to be more.


Just checked the cameras at my shop in Novi and it has completely covered the treated lot and it looks to be coming down hard


----------



## moosey

I thought I would get some sleep tonight. Guess not. Was up at 3am this morning with a sick wife and kid. I guess i'll try for a nap right now until midnight.


----------



## redskinsfan34

Ryan. Thoughts?


----------



## TheXpress2002

Solid 2 area wide

29 to 1 ratios

Only a couple times have I seen them that high.


----------



## moosey

Thanks, Ryan


----------



## lawns4life

Already measuring 1.5" down


----------



## miggythetank

is this illegal while cleaning snow?? http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00JQ3QBVE?psc=1&redirect=true&ref_=nav_timeline_asin

i posted this here since you all are from michigan
thank you guys!


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Freshwater;2094546 said:


> people just don't get it. I love how 1.25" the immediately melts to 1/2 of ice calculates to a 2" trigger.
> 
> By the way, your customer wanted you to poowed at they're house??? Lol!!!!


Too tired to type correctly.

Too tired to even realize I typed incorrectly.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

miggythetank;2095081 said:


> is this illegal while cleaning snow?? http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00JQ3QBVE?psc=1&redirect=true&ref_=nav_timeline_asin
> 
> i posted this here since you all are from michigan
> thank you guys!


Yes, and the last thing you want is a white light during a snowstorm.


----------



## redskinsfan34

All moved out of Dexter. ,75" down.


----------



## Boomer123

Looks like this one will stay under the 2 inch trigger


----------



## MPM

2" in Clarkston on my driveway, about 1 1/2" at a site I have in Waterford and under an inch at my shop in Novi.


----------



## Freshwater

Mark Oomkes;2095100 said:


> Too tired to type correctly.
> 
> Too tired to even realize I typed incorrectly.


I too am very tired, yet very happy.

Good thing too, my body just shifted into snow gear yesterday.


----------



## gunsworth

Freshwater;2095201 said:


> I too am very tired, yet very happy.
> 
> Good thing too, my body just shifted into snow gear yesterday.


i am very happy too, happy to be home and the wife and kids are not! Goodnight


----------



## TheXpress2002

Well after this flurry of chaos this week things quiet down a tad so we can lick our wounds. There is a chance Sat night as temps fall for some backside snow and freeze but nothing else for the next 7 days. 

The pattern is still very active across the United States, most of the systems will miss us to the south but after this lull we should rock and roll again.


----------



## LogansLawnCare

TheXpress2002;2095282 said:


> Well after this flurry of chaos this week things quiet down a tad so we can lick our wounds. There is a chance Sat night as temps fall for some backside snow and freeze but nothing else for the next 7 days.
> 
> The pattern is still very active across the United States, most of the systems will miss us to the south but after this lull we should rock and roll again.


Thanks for the good news! I'm sure we could all use a couple days rest to get things back in order


----------



## 2FAST4U

Be careful boys we have a troll on here trying to figure out who we all are


----------



## Superior L & L

5 plows, 5 salts in 5 days !!!


----------



## Mark Oomkes

2FAST4U;2095385 said:


> Be careful boys we have a troll on here trying to figure out who we all are


After figuring oot who Defcon5 is, Thexpress2002 is, I don't want to know more.

Jimmy is ok as long as he isn't spilling beer.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

TheXpress2002;2094966 said:


> Solid 2 area wide
> 
> 29 to 1 ratios
> 
> Only a couple times have I seen them that high.


What exactly does that mean? Is it 29" of snow per inch of H2O.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Superior L & L;2095387 said:


> 5 plows, 5 salts in 5 days !!!


Only 5 salts..Thumbs Up


----------



## Mark Oomkes

LapeerLandscape;2095392 said:


> What exactly does that mean? Is it 29" of snow per inch of H2O.


Yes.......


----------



## RMGLawn

Mark Oomkes;2095390 said:


> After figuring oot who Defcon5 is, Thexpress2002 is, I don't want to know more.
> 
> Jimmy is ok as long as he isn't spilling beer.


Is Defcon on a break again?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

RMGLawn;2095423 said:


> Is Defcon on a break again?


I believe it's a bit more than a break.


----------



## terrapro

2FAST4U;2095385 said:


> Be careful boys we have a troll on here trying to figure out who we all are


Now who would that be? 
And who cares that much lol?! Are we celebrities?


----------



## redskinsfan34

Cole may be a celebrity. What the hell did happen to defcon? I miss him.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

redskinsfan34;2095433 said:


> Cole may be a celebrity. What the hell did happen to defcon? I miss him.


I can give you his number, cuz I sure don't. Lolololol


----------



## miggythetank

Mark Oomkes;2095101 said:


> Yes, and the last thing you want is a white light during a snowstorm.


what if its only orange lights? still illegal then?


----------



## terrapro

miggythetank;2095452 said:


> what if its only orange lights? still illegal then?


Amber should be fine


----------



## BossPlow2010

miggythetank;2095452 said:


> what if its only orange lights? still illegal then?


We have this visor lights in one of our FD's trucks, I personally don't like it because you can hear the flash module, so it's something to keep in mind


----------



## terrapro

redskinsfan34;2095433 said:


> Cole may be a celebrity. What the hell did happen to defcon? I miss him.


Shhhhh


----------



## m297

Take a look at Michigan Vehicle Code 257.698

It should answer your questions



miggythetank;2095081 said:


> is this illegal while cleaning snow?? http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00JQ3QBVE?psc=1&redirect=true&ref_=nav_timeline_asin
> 
> i posted this here since you all are from michigan
> thank you guys!


----------



## Tberrylawn

Hey Fellas, I am a long time lurker and finally decided to join in on the fun. I am in the waterford area if any of you guys ever need any help just let me know.

Express I have come to this website many times just to see your forecast! Just wanted to tell you thank you for all the work you have done!


----------



## Freshwater

TheXpress2002;2095282 said:


> Well after this flurry of chaos this week things quiet down a tad so we can lick our wounds. There is a chance Sat night as temps fall for some backside snow and freeze but nothing else for the next 7 days.
> 
> The pattern is still very active across the United States, most of the systems will miss us to the south but after this lull we should rock and roll again.


Thank you sir!!! I don't think I've ever seen that southern jet stay so far south, and for so long.


----------



## Freshwater

2FAST4U;2095385 said:


> Be careful boys we have a troll on here trying to figure out who we all are


What do you mean? I think when I first introduced myself on this site I gave my full name, business name, and my phone #. I'm not hiding from anybody.


----------



## Freshwater

Tberrylawn;2095666 said:


> Hey Fellas, I am a long time lurker and finally decided to join in on the fun. I am in the waterford area if any of you guys ever need any help just let me know.
> 
> Express I have come to this website many times just to see your forecast! Just wanted to tell you thank you for all the work you have done!


Welcome sir!.... or mam whatever the case may be.


----------



## TheXpress2002

redskinsfan34;2095433 said:


> Cole may be a celebrity. What the hell did happen to defcon? I miss him.


Mods put him in the timeout corner and forgot about him. Pour guy.

#FreeMatsonMadsenMadsonMatsen


----------



## Lightningllc

Put your skates on. Roads are a sheet of ice from the 3 am drizzle.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

TheXpress2002;2096232 said:


> Mods put him in the timeout corner and forgot about him. Pour guy.
> 
> #FreeMatsonMadsenMadsonMatsen


Agreed!!!!!!


----------



## Green Glacier

Lightningllc;2096295 said:


> Put your skates on. Roads are a sheet of ice from the 3 am drizzle.


I thought I was the only one that seen this coming haha


----------



## TKO1

Salting patchy ice in belleville


----------



## Lightningllc

Green Glacier;2096307 said:


> I thought I was the only one that seen this coming haha


Went out at 1 am. Was hitting zero tolerance sites. Then temp dropped and the mist came in and light snow. Full salt run this morning.


----------



## Superior L & L

January invoices have really started to look good with still two weeks to go !


----------



## Green Glacier

Light dusting Chelsea snowing


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Superior L & L;2096675 said:


> January invoices have really started to look good with still two weeks to go !


Dont jinx us...Thumbs Up


----------



## Lightningllc

Snowing in Ann Arbor. Little dusting


----------



## TheXpress2002

all surfaces completely covered in Plymouth and Canton


----------



## Mark Oomkes

TheXpress2002;2097020 said:


> all surfaces completely covered in Plymouth and Canton


Don't you just love lake effect?


----------



## eatonpaving

TheXpress2002;2097020 said:


> all surfaces completely covered in Plymouth and Canton


today??????


----------



## cuttingedge13

Nope. That was yesterday.....but there are some bands coming through right now.


----------



## eatonpaving

cuttingedge13;2097758 said:


> Nope. That was yesterday.....but there are some bands coming through right now.


thanks........


----------



## Freshwater

cuttingedge13;2097758 said:


> Nope. That was yesterday.....but there are some bands coming through right now.


Yes coming through now, though looks like every lot from Southfield to Wayne has enough salt on it to handle this the rest of the day!


----------



## redskinsfan34

Everything in Dexter is covered. Green glacier do you have eyes in Chelsea?


----------



## TheXpress2002

all surfaces along the m14 corridor and 96 corridor are covered


----------



## Mark Oomkes

TheXpress2002;2097859 said:


> all surfaces along the m14 corridor and 96 corridor are covered


Today??????


----------



## terrapro

Yeah unless you laid it down heavy this AM everything is covered again. I just did another app, wanted it down while it was above 10°...save my fingers and face a little


----------



## Superior L & L

Anyone got eyes on Troy, rochester area. Weather apps saying it was snowing, traffic cams said different


----------



## johnnywaz

Superior L & L;2097914 said:


> Anyone got eyes on Troy, rochester area. Weather apps saying it was snowing, traffic cams said different


Not sure about that exact area but my wife is stuck on I-75 in NON moving traffic due to black ice. So avoid I-75 if anyone goes out. She works downtown Henery Ford hospital and left from Macomb, Hall Road area.


----------



## Lightningllc

Superior L & L;2097914 said:


> Anyone got eyes on Troy, rochester area. Weather apps saying it was snowing, traffic cams said different


Don't trust cameras.


----------



## Freshwater

LapeerLandscape;2096893 said:


> Dont jinx us...Thumbs Up


No jinx, no worries!!! Winter is in full effect.


----------



## Superior L & L

Lightningllc;2097936 said:


> Don't trust cameras.


I hear ya, I don't trust cameras, yellow snow or Flint water. Ohh and weather.com


----------



## Lightningllc

Superior L & L;2097959 said:


> I hear ya, I don't trust cameras, yellow snow or Flint water. Ohh and weather.com


Gives a whole new meaning don't drink from the river.


----------



## Green Glacier

redskinsfan34;2097799 said:


> Everything in Dexter is covered. Green glacier do you have eyes in Chelsea?


did not see your post till now my lot was clear at 530 down town was covered

just come back through there it was still clear


----------



## LapeerLandscape

We just got about 1/2 a dusting (very little) while we were eating, nothing on the radar and the moon is out.


----------



## redskinsfan34

Green Glacier;2097967 said:


> did not see your post till now my lot was clear at 530 down town was covered
> 
> just come back through there it was still clear


No worries . For some reason way more in Dexter.


----------



## gunsworth

Lightningllc;2097936 said:


> Don't trust cameras.


Good half inch in troy and comimg down good... ghost snow


----------



## Green Glacier

Light dusting chelsea


----------



## Green Glacier

LapeerLandscape;2097976 said:


> We just got about 1/2 a dusting (very little) while we were eating, nothing on the radar and the moon is out.


This has been happing for two weeks


----------



## redskinsfan34

Hey Ryan. Are you thinking just a dusting tomorrow?


----------



## redskinsfan34

Green Glacier;2098154 said:


> This has been happing for two weeks


Hey was that you at the corner of old US 12 and 52 a little after 6 this morning? Red truck with V and Salter?


----------



## Green Glacier

redskinsfan34;2098194 said:


> Hey was that you at the corner of old US 12 and 52 a little after 6 this morning? Red truck with V and Salter?


That was one of my drivers


----------



## redskinsfan34

Green Glacier;2098196 said:


> That was one of my drivers


OK. Wasn't sure so I didn't roll down my window and yell "Hey! I'm redskinsfan on plowsite!"


----------



## Superior L & L

Hopefully this snow doesn't fizzel out . I've got 100 ton of salt coming this morning and room for about 60. I need a good solid app. 
My salt flats will not help the situation either


----------



## chad1234

Yes hoping to get a salting out of this .. Sounds like I'm not the only one that over applied on Monday with the cold temp.


----------



## TheXpress2002

Superior L & L;2099106 said:


> Hopefully this snow doesn't fizzel out . I've got 100 ton of salt coming this morning and room for about 60. I need a good solid app.
> My salt flats will not help the situation either


Seeing this as a non event for 696 and north.

Should be barely a dusting south of that. Dry air should kill this for the most part. Model spread is now under .25 inch


----------



## cuttingedge13

chad1234;2099111 said:


> Yes hoping to get a salting out of this .. Sounds like I'm not the only one that over applied on Monday with the cold temp.


Yeah, my lots look like there good on salt for the rest of the winter......


----------



## redskinsfan34

TheXpress2002;2099112 said:


> Seeing this as a non event for 696 and north.
> 
> Should be barely a dusting south of that. Dry air should kill this for the most part. Model spread is now under .25 inch


Thanks Ryan. Any thoughts for Monday?


----------



## TheXpress2002

redskinsfan34;2099122 said:


> Thanks Ryan. Any thoughts for Monday?


Only thoughts are there's no snow until then...lol


----------



## gunsworth

TheXpress2002;2099112 said:


> Seeing this as a non event for 696 and north.
> 
> Should be barely a dusting south of that. Dry air should kill this for the most part. Model spread is now under .25 inch


snowing here at 13/greenfield and in lake orion... might want to check radar and not the forecast discussion on noaa


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Its snowing in Lapeer but I wouldnt really call it that, I can barely see it. It looks more like dust and wont amount to anything. Like Ryan said the air is so dry its killing most of it.


----------



## TheXpress2002

Haven't read the discussion in a week. Simply looking at long radar loop. There was much moisture associated with the system and the dry air has killed most of it. Complete dry line is already east of 127.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

So we had a dusting...sort of late. Didn't call anybody in until 7.............since we've been going pretty much every night since I don't know when. 

Get one complaint..........about a dusting, 1/4" at best. Why didn't we salt? Because, it's a dusting, it came late, I was trying to give my guys a full night's sleep because it's a freaking dusting, it's January and it's Michigan and it's winter. 

Oh yeah, they plowed their lot with their tractor.


----------



## SnoFarmer

If your looking for a win, I don't see one.


----------



## redskinsfan34

TheXpress2002;2099137 said:


> Only thoughts are there's no snow until then...lol


Fair enough.


----------



## RMGLawn

Decent dusting from King Rd in Brownstown and south. Any treated lot is holding up


----------



## gunsworth

TheXpress2002;2099150 said:


> Haven't read the discussion in a week. Simply looking at long radar loop. There was much moisture associated with the system and the dry air has killed most of it. Complete dry line is already east of 127.


just didnt want anyone misinformed, you said nothing north of 696, and dusting at best south. Well we got full coverage on treated and untreated far north. The snow we got was on other radar maps that people like to discredit


----------



## redskinsfan34

gunsworth;2099248 said:


> just didnt want anyone misinformed, you said nothing north of 696, and dusting at best south. Well we got full coverage on treated and untreated far north. The snow we got was on other radar maps that people like to discredit


Jesus. Take it easy.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Facebook rules!


----------



## sefh

It's winter. It SNOWS. It's Michigan.


----------



## sefh

Mark Oomkes;2099292 said:


> Facebook rules!


That's the only true source on the internets these day :waving:


----------



## Freshwater

cuttingedge13;2099117 said:


> Yeah, my lots look like there good on salt for the rest of the winter......


Thats every lot in the area, LOL!!! MY salt is handling this just fine. 
Where you at in livonia?


----------



## Freshwater

TheXpress2002;2099137 said:


> Only thoughts are there's no snow until then...lol


I'll say it, looks like a monster... just saw a model run I could understand lol!!
I also understand why you don't want to make a prediction yet, looks like the rain/snow line will be in play again.

Thank you for all your hard work Ryan, keep em coming.


----------



## First Responder

Freshwater;2099372 said:


> I'll say it, looks like a monster... just saw a model run I could understand lol!!
> I also understand why you don't want to make a prediction yet, looks like the rain/snow line will be in play again.
> 
> Thank you for all your hard work Ryan, keep em coming.


I must have missed something. Monster? Snow? Those 2 words in a post are usually not good.


----------



## cuttingedge13

Freshwater;2099314 said:


> Thats every lot in the area, LOL!!! MY salt is handling this just fine.
> Where you at in livonia?


I96 & Inkster. I think I've seen you stopped at the light at Inkster after getting off the freeway, you have a Black Ford?


----------



## TheXpress2002

Suprise.....


----------



## Freshwater

cuttingedge13;2099835 said:


> I96 & Inkster. I think I've seen you stopped at the light at Inkster after getting off the freeway, you have a Black Ford?


Yes that's me, with the Koi fish and blue writing on the door. I have 2 trucks that look the same. I drive the one with the snow ex salter.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

TheXpress2002;2099871 said:


> Suprise.....


That is NOT on Facebook.


----------



## Freshwater

TheXpress2002;2099871 said:


> Suprise.....


Wow, the detail is amazing. You can see the individual band's within the band. Where's that from?


----------



## Tango

TheXpress2002;2099871 said:


> Suprise.....


Not really, someone told us 10 days ago that we would most likely we working for the next ten days. :salute:


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Looks like its going to disappear before it hits me.


----------



## gunsworth

Freshwater;2099884 said:


> Wow, the detail is amazing. You can see the individual band's within the band. Where's that from?


Maybe its including the bands it didnt show yesterday lol.


----------



## johnnywaz

LapeerLandscape;2099953 said:


> Looks like its going to disappear before it hits me.


Its drying up quick thats for sure!


----------



## TheXpress2002

Looking forward dates to watch 26th 29th 1st and a signal for a large system around the 4th.


----------



## redskinsfan34

TheXpress2002;2099991 said:


> Looking forward dates to watch 26th 29th 1st and a signal for a large system around the 4th.


Sounds good. As always thanks Ryan.


----------



## BossPlow2010

Freshwater;2099884 said:


> Wow, the detail is amazing. You can see the individual band's within the band. Where's that from?


It's radar scope from Apple App Store, it's a pretty nice app, I think it's 10 bucks and there's a pro version you can buy also which is like 30 bucks a year.

It's a pretty useful app and you can even see the Mayflies on it in the spring.

The reflectivity he looking at is precipitation depiction. 
There's a couple more that are also useful for snow as well as rain in the warmer months.


----------



## kg26

Tango;2099937 said:


> Not really, someone told us 10 days ago that we would most likely we working for the next ten days. :salute:


I too remember that, I believe the time table was Jan 25.


----------



## Freshwater

BossPlow2010;2100021 said:


> It's radar scope from Apple App Store, it's a pretty nice app, I think it's 10 bucks and there's a pro version you can buy also which is like 30 bucks a year.
> 
> It's a pretty useful app and you can even see the Mayflies on it in the spring.
> 
> The reflectivity he looking at is precipitation depiction.
> There's a couple more that are also useful for snow as well as rain in the warmer months.


Something similar for android phones?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

TheXpress2002;2099991 said:


> Looking forward dates to watch 26th 29th 1st and a signal for a large system around the 4th.


I'm looking at today............


----------



## TheXpress2002

Freshwater;2100126 said:


> Something similar for android phones?


RadarScope works for both. I have Android.


----------



## Freshwater

TheXpress2002;2100143 said:


> RadarScope works for both. I have Android.


Nice. Thank you Ryan, and Boss Plow.


----------



## MLSPROP

Hey what type of strobe lights do you guys recommend for headlight and taillights


----------



## LapeerLandscape

MLSPROP;2100414 said:


> Hey what type of strobe lights do you guys recommend for headlight and taillights


Strobe lights for your headlights? Not so sure about that.


----------



## terrapro

MLSPROP;2100414 said:


> Hey what type of strobe lights do you guys recommend for headlight and taillights





LapeerLandscape;2100419 said:


> Strobe lights for your headlights? Not so sure about that.


Alot of the big road and construction contractors around here have lights in their head and tail lights, looks good and clean. Nothing wrong with it as long as an amber flashing light is visible 365 of the truck


----------



## Lightningllc

This lake effect is crazy. Flint is covered and it is snowing in Brighton. Fun fun


----------



## Green Glacier

Untreated lots covering
A2 and Chelsea


----------



## TheXpress2002

Lake effect off of Erie and Huron. 

Treated lots held for the most part south of 96


----------



## LapeerLandscape

I got light snow coming down and has been for a while, everythings covered. Anybody else getting anything.


----------



## cuttingedge13

LapeerLandscape;2101457 said:


> I got light snow coming down and has been for a while, everythings covered. Anybody else getting anything.


I see that little blob on the radar following I69.....down here in Livonia we have abundant sun shine.


----------



## Freshwater

LapeerLandscape;2101457 said:


> I got light snow coming down and has been for a while, everythings covered. Anybody else getting anything.


Wow, make that money. I'd love a salt run right now. 
It's been strange watching the bands move from east to west off Erie and Huron the last couple days.


----------



## Freshwater

cuttingedge13;2101471 said:


> I see that little blob on the radar following I69.....down here in Livonia we have abundant sun shine.


If no salt run, I'll take sun next.


----------



## johnnywaz

LapeerLandscape;2101457 said:


> I got light snow coming down and has been for a while, everythings covered. Anybody else getting anything.


Blue sky and sunny here in Macomb. But i am headed near your neck of the woods in about an hour.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Freshwater;2101475 said:


> If no salt run, I'll take sun next.


Currently bright sun from the south and dark clouds to the north, still a few flurries in the air.


----------



## Boomer123

When is the last time we had a winter this lame. 3 plow able events this winter. Thank God I'm at 82% for seasonal contracts this year.


----------



## TheXpress2002

Boomer123;2103380 said:


> When is the last time we had a winter this lame. 3 plow able events this winter. Thank God I'm at 82% for seasonal contracts this year.


Just remember...

We are still ahead of last year at this point


----------



## Mark Oomkes

TheXpress2002;2103538 said:


> Just remember...
> 
> We are still ahead of last year at this point


We're aboot 22" below average.

I'm getting a bad feeling aboot March.


----------



## Superior L & L

Boomer123;2103380 said:


> When is the last time we had a winter this lame. 3 plow able events this winter. Thank God I'm at 82% for seasonal contracts this year.


. Are all your sites 3" trigger? I believe we had 4 pushes just in the week of January 10th.


----------



## gunsworth

Boomer123;2103380 said:


> When is the last time we had a winter this lame. 3 plow able events this winter. Thank God I'm at 82% for seasonal contracts this year.


3 and 4 years ago...


----------



## redskinsfan34

TheXpress2002;2103538 said:


> Just remember...
> 
> We are still ahead of last year at this point


Ill take your word for it. It just doesn't seem possible. The one big storm in Nov. must be why.


----------



## Boomer123

Superior L & L;2103563 said:


> . Are all your sites 3" trigger? I believe we had 4 pushes just in the week of January 10th.


2 inch trigger. I plowed twice the week of Jan 10th


----------



## terrapro

Heck I've plowed lots 4 times already this year


----------



## First Responder

We too have plowed 4 times this season, Nov, end of Dec, and 2 x in Jan.


----------



## Freshwater

2 full plows, 3 more 1 inch plows, and a ton of salt runs. A few years ago we had no winter I plowed 2 times all winter.


----------



## Superior L & L

Seams like a good time to buy some equipment. Everyone should be offing there stuff since no money is coming in


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Superior L & L;2103788 said:


> Seams like a good time to buy some equipment. Everyone should be offing there stuff since no money is coming in


Looks like I might be getting somewhere with my POS Meyer spreader, so I could use a salt truck for a month or two until I can get central hydros and a hydro V box for that truck.


----------



## gunsworth

Superior L & L;2103788 said:


> Seams like a good time to buy some equipment. Everyone should be offing there stuff since no money is coming in


Ya but you have to consider the use/abuse everything saw the last 2 seasons. But i guess it doesnt matter, everything for sale was only used as a backup or on one driveway each storm


----------



## TheXpress2002

Superior L & L;2103788 said:


> Seams like a good time to buy some equipment. Everyone should be offing there stuff since no money is coming in


I've got a pretty 2010 f550 I'm trying to unload as a new International is coming in


----------



## brookline

If anyone is in the market for a brand new super duty over the next 30 days let me know if you want to work out a deal for around $6K off on top of incentives. Im looking to horse trade for another 3/4 ton worth around half the value of the discount.


----------



## eatonpaving

*saltdogg shp 2000*

i will have a new saltdogg shp 2000 for sale at the end of the season....only 12 ons run thru it so far...i am retiring from the snow business...30 years and out.


----------



## Freshwater

Looks like a salt run tonight?


----------



## eatonpaving

freshwater;2104050 said:


> looks like a salt run tonight?


yep.............


----------



## johnnywaz

Curious, I just had to replace a, HYD09733 Smartlock cylinder because it would not function in backdrag mode last snow but worked fine pushing. How often are you guys that push a lot of snow during storms having to replace smartlock cylinders? Yearly, every 2 yrs, more, never yet? Seems odd to me just the backdrag part of the cylinder failed but not the push. Anyways, picked up a new one for $189.00. Just got done installing it and all is great now. I will probably tear this broken 1 apart and see if something is obvious with the malfunctioning valve. Is it possible for debris to cause just the lock function not to work? Sorry for all the questions but I have never tore one of these apart yet. For $189 price of a new one it don't seem worth it trying to rebuild a used old one.


----------



## terrapro

1-3 inches now here in Howell


----------



## TheXpress2002

terrapro;2104059 said:


> 1-3 inches now here in Howell


Down?.......


----------



## johnnywaz

Radar scope shows activity all in that area right now.


----------



## TheXpress2002

johnnywaz;2104071 said:


> Radar scope shows activity all in that area right now.


That band is really intense...might be a tad tainted on radar as sleet and freezing rain are mixing in.


----------



## johnnywaz

TheXpress2002;2104072 said:


> That band is really intense.


Yeah it built up steam VERY quickly to over Lansing. Coming into Lansing it was almost nothing.


----------



## newhere

Superior L & L;2103788 said:


> Seams like a good time to buy some equipment. Everyone should be offing there stuff since no money is coming in


Now is a good time to be buying machines and equipment from Canada. Lotta bang for the American buck right now.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

That stuff on the north side of Lansing seems to be disappearing as it comes across.


----------



## delong17

newhere;2104078 said:


> Now is a good time to be buying machines and equipment from Canada. Lotta bang for the American buck right now.


Completely agree.... 30% off pretty much

Btw: East Lansing is covered with about 1" on pavement and 1.5" on lawns within 1 hour. Still coming down good too.


----------



## goinggreen

Same here, covered in Holt


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Freshwater;2104050 said:


> Looks like a salt run tonight?


After plowing......we've got 3".


----------



## h2oking

newhere;2104078 said:


> Now is a good time to be buying machines and equipment from Canada. Lotta bang for the American buck right now.


I've never bought anything from Canada before. I've spent time on the Ritchie Bros website it looks like they have a lot of decent stuff that goes for good prices. Just out of curiosity, what is all involved with transporting across border as far as taxes, duty and so on?


----------



## Green Glacier

530 SWS posted Chelsea covered


----------



## terrapro

Howell first round of salt done


----------



## redskinsfan34

Heavy quick band went through Dexter about6. Everything covered.


----------



## Freshwater

Mark Oomkes;2104127 said:


> After plowing......we've got 3".


Lots were hit or miss in my area. Not even a full salt run. 
All you guys west of me are hogging all the snow. Think we need a sit down about sharing......


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Not sure we got quite 2 inches but we did a full plow and salt.


----------



## First Responder

Freshwater;2104342 said:


> Lots were hit or miss in my area. Not even a full salt run.
> All you guys west of me are hogging all the snow. Think we need a sit down about sharing......


Our lots were the same, most were just a spot salt, others nothing.


----------



## Freshwater

LapeerLandscape;2104347 said:


> Not sure we got quite 2 inches but we did a full plow and salt.


I would have made the same call.


----------



## Boomer123

LapeerLandscape;2104347 said:


> Not sure we got quite 2 inches but we did a full plow and salt.


Really we got nothing in waterford


----------



## GreenAcresFert

Anybody pre salting in the am?


----------



## terrapro

GreenAcresFert;2104940 said:


> Anybody pre salting in the am?


If it even snows...and it is suppose to be 35deg, not sure if it is even going to pan out for tomorrow


----------



## GreenAcresFert

I know. 2 hours ago I was dead set on pre salting at 3. Second guessing now.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Boomer123;2104611 said:


> Really we got nothing in waterford


We have a large account in Davison, it had a tad bit less then Lapeer we still cleaned it up.


----------



## DeVries

h2oking;2104140 said:


> I've never bought anything from Canada before. I've spent time on the Ritchie Bros website it looks like they have a lot of decent stuff that goes for good prices. Just out of curiosity, what is all involved with transporting across border as far as taxes, duty and so on?


Just pick it up drive to the nearest border crossing, declare that you bought it and have the bill of sale handy. Pay the taxes and off you go. Easy peasy.
Funny how the rolls are reversed, a year ago it was the other way around. Happy shopping, have had good luck with Ritchie bros auctions.


----------



## delong17

quick question. Im hoping someone on this forum who owns a saltdogg could help me.

I have a Saltdogg SHPE2000 salter bought used last season. Replaced both motors, the vibrator, the bearing, and auger this fall to make sure it works great all season. (for a clear mind that everything isnt going to sh1t out on me)

Well i'm having the same problems as last season, the spinner and vibrator always work, but when i try to turn on the auger, it clicks and the red light flashes "jam".... There isn't a jam, everything spins freely(this happens with zero salt in it)

I have replaced all of the electrical connections including the large 4 prong connection for the vibrator and auger. Hoping that would solve the issue (i did this because if you don't plug anything in and turn the controller on, the same thing happens. Thinking it was corrosion of the wires. 

Now i'm starting to think its the controller itself. It worked GREAT the first 4 salting's, now i'm nervous to even put salt in there because it works when it wants, very intermittent. 

Im going to try a buddies controller tomorrow in Farmington, and if it is the controller ill swing by Angelos and pick a new one up, but does anyone have any other tips or tricks for this problem? For reference, the controller i have is the 1st gen, white faced controller.


----------



## chad1234

The wire is cheap wire not copper . IMHO Have had to replace the wire


----------



## TheXpress2002

delong17;2105019 said:


> quick question. Im hoping someone on this forum who owns a saltdogg could help me.
> 
> I have a Saltdogg SHPE2000 salter bought used last season. Replaced both motors, the vibrator, the bearing, and auger this fall to make sure it works great all season. (for a clear mind that everything isnt going to sh1t out on me)
> 
> Well i'm having the same problems as last season, the spinner and vibrator always work, but when i try to turn on the auger, it clicks and the red light flashes "jam".... There isn't a jam, everything spins freely(this happens with zero salt in it)
> 
> I have replaced all of the electrical connections including the large 4 prong connection for the vibrator and auger. Hoping that would solve the issue (i did this because if you don't plug anything in and turn the controller on, the same thing happens. Thinking it was corrosion of the wires.
> 
> Now i'm starting to think its the controller itself. It worked GREAT the first 4 salting's, now i'm nervous to even put salt in there because it works when it wants, very intermittent.
> 
> Im going to try a buddies controller tomorrow in Farmington, and if it is the controller ill swing by Angelos and pick a new one up, but does anyone have any other tips or tricks for this problem? For reference, the controller i have is the 1st gen, white faced controller.


Try your buddies first, but your controller is bad. Same exact thing happened to me. Replaced it, haven't had a problem since.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

From what I have heard they are somewhat known for the controllers going bad, but its good to try one first just incase.


----------



## delong17

chad1234;2105022 said:


> The wire is cheap wire not copper . IMHO Have had to replace the wire


its definitely copper, may not be great copper but it is.


----------



## delong17

TheXpress2002;2105049 said:


> Try your buddies first, but your controller is bad. Same exact thing happened to me. Replaced it, haven't had a problem since.


ill try that, hoping it is that easy. Ive been screwing around with wiring all afternoon and gave up when it got windy here. Hopefully its just a controller.


----------



## delong17

LapeerLandscape;2105056 said:


> From what I have heard they are somewhat known for the controllers going bad, but its good to try one first just incase.


Normally, its the cheaper controllers from China... not the original ones or the new ones. Ive read a lot about this


----------



## Superior L & L

We have ran hundreds of tons though our 1800. But they are not the greatest quality. Cheap way to spread salt for sure


----------



## Freshwater

Ryan, any truth to the rumors that this blizzard is tracking farther south??


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Freshwater;2105390 said:


> Ryan, any truth to the rumors that this blizzard is tracking farther south??


Are you talking about whats coming on Tuesday? This morning Accu had us at 4.5" of snow and now shows just freezing rain. It will probably change 6 more time before Monday.


----------



## Freshwater

LapeerLandscape;2105394 said:


> Are you talking about whats coming on Tuesday? This morning Accu had us at 4.5" of snow and now shows just freezing rain. It will probably change 6 more time before Monday.


Yeah the 4th timeframe. Rumor says models are tracking south. Right now we're right on the rain ice line. Hoping it comes south 100 miles.


----------



## First Responder

Freshwater;2105413 said:


> Yeah the 4th timeframe. Rumor says models are tracking south. Right now we're right on the rain ice line. Hoping it comes south 100 miles.


Seems like most of the systems trend more south, as I was hoping the same. I think we all remember superbowl sunday last year. Although I was a little jelous when I saw 2 sleds flying past me on 696.


----------



## RMGLawn

Freshwater;2105413 said:


> Yeah the 4th timeframe. Rumor says models are tracking south. Right now we're right on the rain ice line. Hoping it comes south 100 miles.


Hoping??? Let's hope it stays north and it's just rain.


----------



## TheXpress2002

Freshwater;2105390 said:


> Ryan, any truth to the rumors that this blizzard is tracking farther south??


Models are a lost soul. It's a phased system so depending on how hard it digs will depend on the track.

My thoughts are we get a front end thump of snow changing to freezing rain/sleet to then all rain, then dry slot followed by wrap around snow.

Basically a complete cluster.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Full salt run.......again.


----------



## Freshwater

TheXpress2002;2105425 said:


> Models are a lost soul. It's a phased system so depending on how hard it digs will depend on the track.
> 
> My thoughts are we get a front end thump of snow changing to freezing rain/sleet to then all rain, then dry slot followed by wrap around snow.
> 
> Basically a complete cluster.


Story of this winter..... 
I almost just mixed a Caucasian at 10am, lol......


----------



## redskinsfan34

Freshwater;2105463 said:


> Story of this winter.....
> I almost just mixed a Caucasian at 10am, lol......


The dude abides. :salute:


----------



## terrapro

TheXpress2002;2105425 said:


> Models are a lost soul. It's a phased system so depending on how hard it digs will depend on the track.
> 
> My thoughts are we get a front end thump of snow changing to freezing rain/sleet to then all rain, then dry slot followed by wrap around snow.
> 
> Basically a complete cluster.


Well that's just great


----------



## Freshwater

redskinsfan34;2105469 said:


> The dude abides. :salute:


Yes he does, lol!!!!


----------



## brookline

TheXpress2002;2105425 said:


> Models are a lost soul. It's a phased system so depending on how hard it digs will depend on the track.
> 
> My thoughts are we get a front end thump of snow changing to freezing rain/sleet to then all rain, then dry slot followed by wrap around snow.
> 
> Basically a complete cluster.


What would the time frame look like from the leading edge to the end?


----------



## LapeerLandscape

brookline;2105489 said:


> What would the time frame look like from the leading edge to the end?


What part of (models are a lost soul, depending on how hard it digs, depends on the track, basically a complete cluster) didn't you understand.


----------



## brookline

LapeerLandscape;2105496 said:


> What part of (models are a lost soul, depending on how hard it digs, depends on the track, basically a complete cluster) didn't you understand.


All models give a time of reference on them. I was curious what the time frames where on them if any hold. I.e. day time, evening etc. Thanks for the unrequested info. If I were asking the peanut gallery I would have quoted you.


----------



## redskinsfan34

brookline;2105555 said:


> All models give a time of reference on them. I was curious what the time frames where on them if any hold. I.e. day time, evening etc. Thanks for the unrequested info. If I were asking the peanut gallery I would have quoted you.


aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaannnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnndddddddddddd here we go.


----------



## bln

redskinsfan34;2105588 said:


> aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaannnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnndddddddddddd here we go.


yup, this should get good


----------



## Freshwater

brookline;2105489 said:


> What would the time frame look like from the leading edge to the end?


It's all still up in the air. Track could make a half day difference in start time, and how hard it digs could make a half day difference in length of event due to the speed of the system. So we're still dealing with at least a whole day of variable.


----------



## terrapro

redskinsfan34;2105588 said:


> aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaannnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnndddddddddddd here we go.





bln;2105594 said:


> yup, this should get good


Annnnnnd here we go where?!?!?! Whats going to get good?! WTF :angry::angry::angry::realmad:

No I'm just kidding.....I'm bored of this winter 
Anyone figure anything else to do in the down time to make $$$?


----------



## Freshwater

I can't remember a winter with so much and consistent severe weather and tornadoes. Usually it's after Feb 15 or so when the pattern starts to change well see an outbreak in Alabama or somewhere. Seems every other storm has tornadoes this year.


----------



## terrapro

Well that last blip on the radar just came through hard and fast...could barely see down the street for about 30seconds and then done. This next blob on the radar might be interesting, it is just moving so fast


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Time frame (from Facebook): today through Valentines day.


----------



## BossPlow2010

terrapro;2105606 said:


> Anyone figure anything else to do in the down time to make $$$?


Landscape bids and watch porn.

Not at the same time though


----------



## redskinsfan34

Snowing very lightly in Dexter. Barely visible flakes. I'm taking the dog for a walk.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

terrapro;2105615 said:


> Well that last blip on the radar just came through hard and fast...could barely see down the street for about 30seconds and then done. This next blob on the radar might be interesting, it is just moving so fast


Snowing, raining, flurrying all day here.


----------



## terrapro

BossPlow2010;2105640 said:


> Landscape bids and watch porn.
> 
> Not at the same time though


Lol why not? Get dual monitors or even triple so you can have the radar looping too


----------



## johnnywaz

terrapro;2105659 said:


> Lol why not? Get dual monitors or even triple so you can have the radar looping too


Just don't watch porn and drive like the dude in Detroit who did, rolled his car and died with his pants off. Hahaha....


----------



## BossPlow2010

johnnywaz;2105665 said:


> Just don't watch porn and drive like the dude in Detroit who did, rolled his car and died with his pants off. Hahaha....


That guy was a jerk, who ejected head first


----------



## terrapro

Whelp looks like salt did NOT hold that last heavy round of snow


----------



## brookline

Freshwater;2105600 said:


> It's all still up in the air. Track could make a half day difference in start time, and how hard it digs could make a half day difference in length of event due to the speed of the system. So we're still dealing with at least a whole day of variable.


Thank you sir!


----------



## redskinsfan34

Green glacier, do you have eyes on Chelsea? Treated surfaces are just now starting to cover over in Dexter


----------



## Green Glacier

redskinsfan34;2105881 said:


> Green glacier, do you have eyes on Chelsea? Treated surfaces are just now starting to cover over in Dexter[/QUOTe
> 
> All lots covered


----------



## Green Glacier

Looks like little more on the way


----------



## redskinsfan34

Thank you sir. Just salted and it quit coming down while while I was there. Drove back to Dexter and it was done there too. Salt run!


----------



## Freshwater

Well that was dissapointing, I couldn't even justify a salt run. It all fell as snow, might as well been rain. It melted instantly, then the wind blew everything dry.


----------



## h2oking

If I recall correctly, a year ago today I along with everyone else I know was trying to make sure equipment was good to go and everything was fixed for what was going to happen the following day.


----------



## brookline

h2oking;2107675 said:


> If I recall correctly, a year ago today I along with everyone else I know was trying to make sure equipment was good to go and everything was fixed for what was going to happen the following day.


This has to be the slowest winter in a long time


----------



## RMGLawn

brookline;2107701 said:


> This has to be the slowest winter in a long time


It's a nice vacation after the past few winters


----------



## h2oking

Yes it is, given me time to start winter projects that were suppose to be started 2 years ago. My trenchers were in desperate need of some attention.


----------



## johnnywaz

Wow some insane warm weather here but look at some of the states south of here. Blizzard one week, mid 60's the next. Crazy!


----------



## Superior L & L

Cannot even sneak a salting in when its 45 degrees out


----------



## Eyesell

The pain, the pain, this is getting really bad, I haven't had this much time in between plowing events in over 15 years. .


----------



## gunsworth

Eyesell;2108196 said:


> The pain, the pain, this is getting really bad, I haven't had this much time in between plowing events in over 15 years. .


More like 3 years...


----------



## gunsworth

Superior L & L;2107765 said:


> Cannot even sneak a salting in when its 45 degrees out


Was thinking the same, yet suprisingly the walk at my sons preschool was glazed over, almost fell on my ass


----------



## Superior L & L

gunsworth;2108231 said:


> Was thinking the same, yet suprisingly the walk at my sons preschool was glazed over, almost fell on my ass


Temps dropped to 33 about 6:30 this morning. We ended up running 4 salt trucks for a couple hours. Did about 50%


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Full salt run for us this morning too.............came on suddenly.


----------



## STARSHIP

I saw a commercial salt truck out at noon today in GR, with the sun shining and 38 degrees out. Maybe they are pre-treating for the rain tomorrow.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

STARSHIP;2108405 said:


> I saw a commercial salt truck out at noon today in GR, with the sun shining and 38 degrees out. Maybe they are pre-treating for the rain tomorrow.


Was it red?


----------



## STARSHIP

Mark Oomkes;2108409 said:


> Was it red?


How ever did you guess?!


----------



## Turf Z

Was 34-37 along the lakeshore and still black ice everywhere; they didn't even bother with the highway near us. Slippery like sin


----------



## Mark Oomkes

STARSHIP;2108418 said:


> How ever did you guess?!


Just lucky I guess.

Or maybe it was because one was heading north on East Beltline around 0830 when I was heading back in........


----------



## brookline

Might have to start doing spring cleanups and mulch. This is ridiculous.


----------



## terrapro

brookline;2108590 said:


> Might have to start doing spring cleanups and mulch. This is ridiculous.


That's exactly what I was thinking. I have to start doing something


----------



## redskinsfan34

Maybe I'll get to watch the super bowl this year


----------



## Lightningllc

This is the 3 year seasonal balance year. Is what it is and this is the year that separates and cleans up the business.


----------



## brookline

Lightningllc;2108714 said:


> This is the 3 year seasonal balance year. Is what it is and this is the year that separates and cleans up the business.


It seems to be every year I buy a new plow. 2009/10, 2011/12 and 2015/16. But I think this is the least amount of salt I have done out of those down years. Oh well should be lots of contracts to scoop up next season.


----------



## Superior L & L

Lightningllc;2108714 said:


> This is the 3 year seasonal balance year. Is what it is and this is the year that separates and cleans up the business.


Crazy to think but about a week ago we in genesee county were a tad above average for snow fall. Not sure how, but that's what they say. 
I personally am loving it. We were a little light on January billing. But if I recall we billed 4-5 plows and 8-10 salts.


----------



## Superior L & L

I think other than the one push in November of heavy wet concrete the most we have pushed is 2.5". This is great, I get paid well to push 2".


----------



## Lightningllc

February isn't over yet. Still might get a few monsters to deal with. 

That lake to the west is wide open so I foresee lots of snow if the temps drop and the winds are right.


----------



## terrapro

Lightningllc;2108714 said:


> This is the 3 year seasonal balance year. Is what it is and this is the year that separates and cleans up the business.


Yeah tell me about it.....


----------



## Superior L & L

Lightningllc;2108969 said:


> February isn't over yet. Still might get a few monsters to deal with.
> 
> That lake to the west is wide open so I foresee lots of snow IF the temps drop and the winds are right.


Lots of ifs. Don't get me wrong, February could be great and it balances out out season. But for me the good thing is we are on the home would stretch.


----------



## Freshwater

Were a few weeks away from the trade show. Crazy to think about.


----------



## johnnywaz

Groundhog just said early spring! For those of you who believe in that little critter


----------



## Mark Oomkes

johnnywaz;2109043 said:


> Groundhog just said early spring! For those of you who believe in that little critter


So which is it? 6 more weeks of winter or a month and a half til spring?


----------



## johnnywaz

Mark Oomkes;2109050 said:


> So which is it? 6 more weeks of winter or a month and a half til spring?


6 more weeks of spring till the official spring.


----------



## gunsworth

Hey brookline, saw one of your retired horses today


----------



## brookline

gunsworth;2110248 said:


> Hey brookline, saw one of your retired horses today


Lol. Not one of mine. That is actually an apartment management company. Every once in awhile I get an angry hood rat calling me about their broken hot water tank. Lol


----------



## Freshwater

brookline;2110350 said:


> Lol. Not one of mine. That is actually an apartment management company. Every once in awhile I get an angry hood rat calling me about their broken hot water tank. Lol


Save the pic, and tell the hood rat the truck broke and you won't be able to service them till it's fixed. Then send them the pic to their Obama phone.


----------



## Freshwater

gunsworth;2110248 said:


> Hey brookline, saw one of your retired horses today


What u pull it yard is that?


----------



## gunsworth

brookline;2110350 said:


> Lol. Not one of mine. That is actually an apartment management company. Every once in awhile I get an angry hood rat calling me about their broken hot water tank. Lol


Haha i hope you make the most of those calls. It had a plow mount and i thought the name was obscure enough, but was wrong


----------



## Freshwater

Very light rain right now. With temps dropping and some light bands of snow possible, I'm seeing a salt run tonight.


----------



## RMGLawn

Freshwater;2110582 said:


> Very light rain right now. With temps dropping and some light bands of snow possible, I'm seeing a salt run tonight.


How warm are ground temps?


----------



## LogansLawnCare

Freshwater;2110582 said:


> Very light rain right now. With temps dropping and some light bands of snow possible, I'm seeing a salt run tonight.


I hope so! I know we'd all like to make some salt $$


----------



## Superior L & L

We will be out chasing puddles at least


----------



## TheXpress2002

Sustained 25 mph winds will dry this up quickly


----------



## Superior L & L

TheXpress2002;2110644 said:


> Sustained 25 mph winds will dry this up quickly


Dam it . At least I don't have everyone planning on coming in


----------



## Mark Oomkes

TheXpress2002;2110644 said:


> Sustained 25 mph winds will dry this up quickly


Pffft......whatever.

What aboot lake effect?


----------



## Freshwater

Foiled by ground temps and winds, damn it.


----------



## Lightningllc

I just drove through rain and snow on us 23. All lots are wet and if temps drop it could freeze. But I agree with warm ground temps and wind will more than likely dry it up.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

TheXpress2002;2110644 said:


> Sustained 25 mph winds will dry this up quickly


Any chance of anything exciting happening next week.


----------



## terrapro

Superior L & L;2110638 said:


> We will be out chasing puddles at least


Yes plus the huge lake effect


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Light dusting over here.


----------



## RMGLawn

Nothing Downriver. Dusting on grass and cars, but nothing is slick. Temps at 33


----------



## Green Glacier

40% of Chelsea covered


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Most everything is clear in Lapeer with a couple slick spots.


----------



## gunsworth

Freshwater;2110451 said:


> What u pull it yard is that?


Parts galore on warren. Nice area... needed a few parts for an engine swap on my jeep that i started 3 years ago lol. Nice to be able to have "winter projects" that dont involve snow and allow sleep


----------



## TheXpress2002

Slick A2 into Livonia


----------



## redskinsfan34

TheXpress2002;2110839 said:


> Slick A2 into Livonia


Salted Zero tolerance site in Dexter. Mostly melting on contact with asphalt but sticking to concrete. Any thoughts on next Mon - Tues Ryan?


----------



## TheXpress2002

redskinsfan34;2110858 said:


> Salted Zero tolerance site in Dexter. Mostly melting on contact with asphalt but sticking to concrete. Any thoughts on next Mon - Tues Ryan?


It's not overly organized. High ratios might give us a 1-3


----------



## redskinsfan34

TheXpress2002;2110864 said:


> It's not overly organized. High ratios might give us a 1-3


Thanks. I could use a 2" push.


----------



## Freshwater

It came down hard for 2min, everything covered instantly, sun came out and everything melted in less than a min.


----------



## terrapro

Where did this snow come from? 0% to full radar in a couple of hours...


----------



## TheXpress2002

terrapro;2111986 said:


> Where did this snow come from? 0% to full radar in a couple of hours...


Lots of Virga. Shouldn't be a big issue


----------



## Mark Oomkes

TheXpress2002;2112013 said:


> Lots of Virga. Shouldn't be a big issue


So you hope.


----------



## Lightningllc

1/4" by me. My per time customers are complaining of so much salt.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Lightningllc;2112055 said:


> 1/4" by me. My per time customers are complaining of so much salt.


We've salted more times than inches of snow we've had.


----------



## terrapro

Well a big nothing here in Howell. Looked scary on the radar though!


----------



## Mark Oomkes

terrapro;2112072 said:


> Well a big nothing here in Howell. Looked scary on the radar though!


Rumor had it, it was all Viagra.


----------



## bln

Mark Oomkes;2112074 said:


> Rumor had it, it was all Viagra.


Looked big but was disappointing?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

bln;2112112 said:


> Looked big but was disappointing?


Lol, kinda like Defcon5.


----------



## Lightningllc

Mark Oomkes;2112060 said:


> We've salted more times than inches of snow we've had.


Sounds like a personal problem.


----------



## Freshwater

Lightningllc;2112055 said:


> 1/4" by me. My per time customers are complaining of so much salt.


My customers haven't complained, but I've noticed all lots looking similar this year by 10am. Whether super cold and salt working slow, or warm and sunny melting untreated lots.

We've also had a lot of ice this year.


----------



## FIREMEDIC2572

http://www.freep.com/story/news/loc...an-winter-video-roads/79840186/?showmenu=true

Check out this vintage film and how far they sent trucks from....


----------



## johnnywaz

FIREMEDIC2572;2112737 said:


> http://www.freep.com/story/news/loc...an-winter-video-roads/79840186/?showmenu=true
> 
> Check out this vintage film and how far they sent trucks from....


Neat video. That poor guy stuck shoveling sand into the sander had an interesting job. I would hate to loose balance and fall out of the truck.


----------



## procut

Cool old video. I wonder what year it was from? 30s or 40s I would guess


----------



## FIREMEDIC2572

It said 1930's


----------



## bln

FIREMEDIC2572;2112737 said:


> http://www.freep.com/story/news/loc...an-winter-video-roads/79840186/?showmenu=true
> 
> Check out this vintage film and how far they sent trucks from....


Cool video, How is it that the spreader from 1930 does a better job then my Saltdogg?


----------



## newhere

Any one smart with recertification credits for commercial applicators lic ? 

Is it 8 credits for core, 3a,3b,6 or is it 8 credits for each one and 16 for the core meaning 40 credits total? 

State website is confusing


----------



## Turf Z

Commercial Core is 8 and each category is an additional 8 I think.

Easier to just take the test and bang it all out in an hour, imo.

edit-
this may help
http://www.michigan.gov/documents/mda/mda_Credit_requirements_seminar_attenda_record_311071_7.pdf


----------



## newhere

Yes I was planning to just take the test because I really don't have time to sit in classes for 40 hours


----------



## newhere

On a tangent does any one else get aggravated with all the government permission and paperwork you need just to function? 

File paperwork with Oakland county for company name
File paperwork with state for company name
File with each township for sewer tap permit
Re file all erosion control permits for any open projects
Pay Heavy use truck tax every year
Applicators permit
Buisness applicators permit 
Dot inspection paperwork every year 
Permit to be a certified dot inspector
CDL to drive the truck 
Nursery stock dealers lic
Tax paperwork coming out the ears
Paying taxes out the arse 
Truck plates out the ears 


It's a royal pain in the ass mostly because of a pathetic state website and their " brilliant" employees. Why in the world can't we have one website that you log onto and every piece of paperwork or license you need is on the site, all supporting documents are next to it, a phone number for a expert in that Feild and a easy way to pay for them all?


----------



## bln

newhere;2113123 said:


> On a tangent does any one else get aggravated with all the government permission and paperwork you need just to function?
> 
> File paperwork with Oakland county for company name
> File paperwork with state for company name
> File with each township for sewer tap permit
> Re file all erosion control permits for any open projects
> Pay Heavy use truck tax every year
> Applicators permit
> Buisness applicators permit
> Dot inspection paperwork every year
> Permit to be a certified dot inspector
> CDL to drive the truck
> Nursery stock dealers lic
> Tax paperwork coming out the ears
> Paying taxes out the arse
> Truck plates out the ears
> 
> It's a royal pain in the ass mostly because of a pathetic state website and their " brilliant" employees. Why in the world can't we have one website that you log onto and every piece of paperwork or license you need is on the site, all supporting documents are next to it, a phone number for a expert in that Feild and a easy way to pay for them all?


Because that is common sense and government doesn't work like that.


----------



## Freshwater

newhere;2113123 said:


> On a tangent does any one else get aggravated with all the government permission and paperwork you need just to function?
> 
> File paperwork with Oakland county for company name
> File paperwork with state for company name
> File with each township for sewer tap permit
> Re file all erosion control permits for any open projects
> Pay Heavy use truck tax every year
> Applicators permit
> Buisness applicators permit
> Dot inspection paperwork every year
> Permit to be a certified dot inspector
> CDL to drive the truck
> Nursery stock dealers lic
> Tax paperwork coming out the ears
> Paying taxes out the arse
> Truck plates out the ears
> 
> It's a royal pain in the ass mostly because of a pathetic state website and their " brilliant" employees. Why in the world can't we have one website that you log onto and every piece of paperwork or license you need is on the site, all supporting documents are next to it, a phone number for a expert in that Feild and a easy way to pay for them all?


Because then they couldn't bang you for more for noncompliance, because you missed something stupid because you couldn't find the info.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Certified DOT inspector?


----------



## terrapro

Mark Oomkes;2112074 said:


> Rumor had it, it was all Viagra.





bln;2112112 said:


> Looked big but was disappointing?


:laughing: rofl


----------



## terrapro

Turf Z;2113119 said:


> Commercial Core is 8 and each category is an additional 8 I think.
> 
> Easier to just take the test and bang it all out in an hour, imo.
> 
> edit-
> this may help
> http://www.michigan.gov/documents/mda/mda_Credit_requirements_seminar_attenda_record_311071_7.pdf





newhere;2113120 said:


> Yes I was planning to just take the test because I really don't have time to sit in classes for 40 hours


Call me stupid but I was always under the impression you had to either take all the classes or work under someone with their license for 2 years.
You can test in to get an applicators license?! That would be nice since that's the one thing that has kept me from taking the classes is I don't have the time.


----------



## newhere

Mark Oomkes;2113178 said:


> Certified DOT inspector?


yes for a annual inspection you must be dot certified.
Can't just buy the sticker at the gas station and donut yourself unless you are certified and you guessed it, filed the state paperwork.


----------



## newhere

terrapro;2113222 said:


> Call me stupid but I was always under the impression you had to either take all the classes or work under someone with their license for 2 years.
> You can test in to get an applicators license?! That would be nice since that's the one thing that has kept me from taking the classes is I don't have the time.


Yes you are a little confused. Yes you can test to get your applicators lic but that just means you can go work for someone. Now you need a biz lic and for that you need 2 years.


----------



## Turf Z

terrapro;2113222 said:


> Call me stupid but I was always under the impression you had to either take all the classes or work under someone with their license for 2 years.
> You can test in to get an applicators license?! That would be nice since that's the one thing that has kept me from taking the classes is I don't have the time.


ive always just retested every 3 years, I'm the primary applicator on the biz as well


----------



## redskinsfan34

Super bowl.


----------



## terrapro

newhere;2113233 said:


> Yes you are a little confused. Yes you can test to get your applicators lic but that just means you can go work for someone. Now you need a biz lic and for that you need 2 years.


Well yeah now I am confused lol...that is the way I thought it was.



Turf Z;2113246 said:


> ive always just retested every 3 years, I'm the primary applicator on the biz as well


So did you you take the classes or work for someone else for the 2yrs?

I've been tempted with the idea to put my business on hold for the couple years and go work for Trugreen(gasp) just to get the required time in.


----------



## RMGLawn

terrapro;2113307 said:


> Well yeah now I am confused lol...that is the way I thought it was.
> 
> So did you you take the classes or work for someone else for the 2yrs?
> 
> I've been tempted with the idea to put my business on hold for the couple years and go work for Trugreen(gasp) just to get the required time in.


I believe they make you sign a noncompete


----------



## Freshwater

newhere;2113231 said:


> yes for a annual inspection you must be dot certified.
> Can't just buy the sticker at the gas station and donut yourself unless you are certified and you guessed it, filed the state paperwork.


Not true. You can do you own inspection if you want.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

newhere;2113231 said:


> yes for a annual inspection you must be dot certified.
> Can't just buy the sticker at the gas station and donut yourself unless you are certified and you guessed it, filed the state paperwork.


I've heard this rumor before. The licensed shop with licensed mechanics that I use said they could never find the info from SOS or MTSC.

Could you provide a link?

Motor carrier guys over here have always told our association that anyone could do it, but the best option is a mechanic.


----------



## newhere

Freshwater;2113319 said:


> Not true. You can do you own inspection if you want.


That was true up until last year


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes;2113323 said:


> I've heard this rumor before. The licensed shop with licensed mechanics that I use said they could never find the info from SOS or MTSC.
> 
> Could you provide a link?
> 
> Motor carrier guys over here have always told our association that anyone could do it, but the best option is a mechanic.


Didnt look for a link but I think it is a responsible or competent person. Unless they changed it.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

newhere;2113231 said:


> yes for a annual inspection you must be dot certified.
> Can't just buy the sticker at the gas station and donut yourself unless you are certified and you guessed it, filed the state paperwork.


I have always bought my dot inspection form/decal at my local auto parts store.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

newhere;2113327 said:


> That was true up until last year


Link please.


----------



## Lightningllc

Snow??? Any snow???


----------



## Mark Oomkes

http://www.mitrucking.org/periodicInspection.htm

That's the only thing I can find.

"Qualified individual"


----------



## Freshwater

newhere;2113327 said:


> That was true up until last year


They would have had to change the wording of the law, re vote on it, then have the governor sign the "new" law. The law itself doesn't require any type of certification.


----------



## Freshwater

Mark Oomkes;2113359 said:


> http://www.mitrucking.org/periodicInspection.htm
> 
> That's the only thing I can find.
> 
> "Qualified individual"


Correct, you only have to prove that your capable of performing the inspection. Really it's on them to prove your not.


----------



## terrapro

Lightningllc;2113357 said:


> Snow??? Any snow???


At this point snow is an inconvenience lol


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Mark Oomkes;2113359 said:


> http://www.mitrucking.org/periodicInspection.htm
> 
> That's the only thing I can find.
> 
> "Qualified individual"


Never mind, I think I found something on Facebook.


----------



## Boomer123

terrapro;2113364 said:


> At this point snow is an inconvenience lol


 I hear you my Plow has been sitting inside my garage since the middle of January. I could really care less if I have to put it on again until next year. This winter has sucked so bad I'm totally over it


----------



## Green Glacier

Radar looks like were in the eye of the storm circling rain and snow all around us


----------



## LapeerLandscape

The NWS has us getting 6" from tonight to tomorrow night...payup


----------



## delong17

LapeerLandscape;2113567 said:


> The NWS has us getting 6" from tonight to tomorrow night...payup


where do you see that? I see chance of snow tonight up to 1", into tomorrow with accumulations of up to 2".


----------



## LapeerLandscape

delong17;2113671 said:


> where do you see that? I see chance of snow tonight up to 1", into tomorrow with accumulations of up to 2".


National Weather Service for Lapeer total accumulation from 7pm tonight to Wednesday morning 6".


----------



## redskinsfan34

Ryan. What do you think?


----------



## Turf Z

Interested in Xpress opinions for both sides of the state


----------



## Freshwater

I'm far more interested in what's coming valentine's day.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Freshwater;2113726 said:


> I'm far more interested in what's coming valentine's day.


The day after is better, that means half off candy in the store.


----------



## Freshwater

LapeerLandscape;2113729 said:


> The day after is better, that means half off candy in the store.


Lol... I've still got Halloween candy on the shelf.

Lake Huron is supposed to really help this system up by you and in the thumb.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

redskinsfan34;2113706 said:


> Ryan. What do you think?





Turf Z;2113715 said:


> Interested in Xpress opinions for both sides of the state


Ryan is passed oot after drinking too mulch Nyquil.


----------



## lawns4life

News just said anywhere from a dusting to 7", more snow farther north and east you go.


----------



## TheXpress2002

This system is a disorganized mess. Someone might get a surprise near the thumb but I think all of the totals being thrown out there are a crock of shiz


----------



## Mark Oomkes

One of my guys texted, he lives in Coopersville and has 2" down already. 

Sunny by my place.


----------



## Turf Z

Looks dark on radar there, but how in the actuall piss is there 2in already


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Turf Z;2113880 said:


> Looks dark on radar there, but how in the actuall piss is there 2in already


It's poopersville. Lol

If you've been watching, that area has been there almost all afternoon.


----------



## Freshwater

TheXpress2002;2113870 said:


> This system is a disorganized mess. Someone might get a surprise near the thumb but I think all of the totals being thrown out there are a crock of shiz


I put my plow on just in case, and put my guys on call. So now if we get nothing I apologize now. 
Ryan, any thoughts on this weekend?


----------



## terrapro

Plows on and everything is gassed up still from last time it was a flop


----------



## TheXpress2002

Freshwater;2113912 said:


> I put my plow on just in case, and put my guys on call. So now if we get nothing I apologize now.
> Ryan, any thoughts on this weekend?


Dry........


----------



## Mark Oomkes

TheXpress2002;2113936 said:


> Dry........


Almost 3" in an hour and a half on the west side of town.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

terrapro;2113921 said:


> Plows on and everything is gassed up still from last time it was a flop


Same here, everything ready and full of fuel. Got home checked the forecast and it dropped to less than an inch for tonight. There is always tomorrow.


----------



## viper881

Nothing In holland


----------



## Freshwater

TheXpress2002;2113936 said:


> Dry........


Damn, I was really hoping it would pan out.


----------



## cuttingedge13

Freshwater;2113912 said:


> I put my plow on just in case, and put my guys on call. So now if we get nothing I apologize now.
> Ryan, any thoughts on this weekend?


I don't even remember how to put the plows on......and I'm pretty sure I have no guys left to put on call.


----------



## Superior L & L

cuttingedge13;2113977 said:


> I don't even remember how to put the plows on......and I'm pretty sure I have no guys left to put on call.


It will be like starting out at the beginning of the season if we do get snow. My guys have forgot how to shovel. I'm good with a couple of salts out of this. Hard to see 1-3" tomorrow during the day if we have a high of 32-34 degrees. Feels like a good salting would hold most lots all day


----------



## h2oking

Superior L & L;2114003 said:


> It will be like starting out at the beginning of the season if we do get snow. My guys have forgot how to shovel. I'm good with a couple of salts out of this. Hard to see 1-3" tomorrow during the day if we have a high of 32-34 degrees. Feels like a good salting would hold most lots all day


Pretty sure my walk crew is MIA at this point, If we do plow tomorrow I will be rusty for sure.


----------



## terrapro

Just like riding a bike


----------



## cleanlines

I second that terrapro


----------



## MPM

Clarkston covered and most parts of Waterford i drove through is covered and coming down decent.


----------



## Tberrylawn

MPM;2114074 said:


> Clarkston covered and most parts of Waterford i drove through is covered and coming down decent.


Waterford is covered here. Is it me, or has this storm moved more south then originally thought?


----------



## A&LSiteService

Untreated surfaces in Howell have a solid inch at this point, there was a light dusting when I left novi about an hour ago


----------



## LapeerLandscape

We got just over 3" so far, supposed to snow all day.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

LapeerLandscape;2114084 said:


> We got just over 3" so far, supposed to snow all day.


1/2 inch so far. Salt run.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

1olddogtwo;2114086 said:


> 1/2 inch so far. Salt run.


Going to grab some breakfast then hit a couple jobs that don't open till 10am.


----------



## johnnywaz

LapeerLandscape;2114088 said:


> Going to grab some breakfast then hit a couple jobs that don't open till 10am.


Enjoy your breakfast Sir, its gonna be a snowy day for you and anyone in our area.


----------



## terrapro

Definitely NOT a dusting


----------



## Metro Lawn

Inch or 2 on the grass but not really sticking to pavement here


----------



## First Responder

All pavement visible, wet, and some slush. Just spot salted here with temps on the rise. Hoping to at least get a full run when it's all said and done.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

johnnywaz;2114095 said:


> Enjoy your breakfast Sir, its gonna be a snowy day for you and anyone in our area.


We had just ordered and got a call that a load of salt was going to be there in 10 minutes as I watched it go by the restaurant so my son brought it to me after he got done eating. Now the truck is stuck in my landscape yard, we told them yesterday not to bring a super train so what do they bring.


----------



## moosey

About 1/2" on driveways in Bloomfield Hills/West Bloomfield right now. Its slop. Wonder if it'll reach 2" for a push.


----------



## johnnywaz

LapeerLandscape;2114150 said:


> We had just ordered and got a call that a load of salt was going to be there in 10 minutes as I watched it go by the restaurant so my son brought it to me after he got done eating. Now the truck is stuck in my landscape yard, we told them yesterday not to bring a super train so what do they bring.


Did the truck get stuck in the mud or just slick snow? And, did you get the truck unstuck?


----------



## delong17

NWS says 2" inches throughout today. 

W-Underground says less than 2" left today

Weather.com says 3"-6" 


Whats going on for this second clipper coming off lake huron, have any input Ryan?


----------



## LapeerLandscape

johnnywaz;2114289 said:


> Did the truck get stuck in the mud or just slick snow? And, did you get the truck unstuck?


He never really got stuck just made a mess and he couldn't get it backed in my salt bin because of the length of the truck and just being a rookie. His boss came over made one trip around our yard pulled up into position (still didn't have the pup dolly locked in) started backing it up locked the pup in and put it in the bin in one slick move.


----------



## rstan2010

Doesn't look like it wants to come south at all, don't think we're gonna get what they said here in Troy


----------



## LapeerLandscape

We got about 4.5" so far and still supposed to get another 2.5 by noon tomorrow.


----------



## TheXpress2002

delong17;2114322 said:


> NWS says 2" inches throughout today.
> 
> W-Underground says less than 2" left today
> 
> Weather.com says 3"-6"
> 
> Whats going on for this second clipper coming off lake huron, have any input Ryan?


Accumulating snow should be done south of M59.

North of that spotty 1-3 depending on where the bands set up.


----------



## johnnywaz

LapeerLandscape;2114356 said:


> We got about 4.5" so far and still supposed to get another 2.5 by noon tomorrow.


Is that next band hitting you yet? I am gonna wait till after dinner to head out and hit my few rurals near you.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

johnnywaz;2114398 said:


> Is that next band hitting you yet? I am gonna wait till after dinner to head out and hit my few rurals near you.


Its snowing pretty good right now.


----------



## stanky

Hey i just wanted to say hi to all the guy's ,i hope it's been a good year for everyone ! So stay safe ,warm and healthy ! 
God bless


----------



## RMGLawn

Treated from this morning is now recovered In Wyandotte. Roads are a mess.

Nothing is open, may go out after to see what this brings. Has been a steady snow since 12 today.


----------



## magnatrac

Just finally made it back to my house here in ortonville and can't believe how much snow there is here. My paver walks have 5" ,the gravel driveway has 6" and 7" on the grass. None of our lots here had that much but a couple paved driveways I just hit had 4" . The warm ground sure did help burn some of this off.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Just north of me,
Cass City 12"
Sandusky 10"
Marlette 9"


----------



## MPM

just checked the cameras at my shop in Wixom, my treated lot is covering at 96 and beck


----------



## johnnywaz

Rough ride tonight ground is so thawed out. Some times i envy you pavement pushers. Maybe 4-6 inches between Almont to Dryden.


----------



## Lightningllc

MPM;2114577 said:


> just checked the cameras at my shop in Wixom, my treated lot is covering at 96 and beck


The radar keeps filling in. How is in wixom.


----------



## Boomer123

I will say today's route was the easiest and fastest for snow plowing ever not to mention a lot of my residents that had asphalt driveways where half to three-quarters already melted


----------



## johnnywaz

Nice relaxing night plowing. ussmileyflag


----------



## TGS Inc.

*Observations*

Went and looked at some sites in and around Dearborn. Lots treated earlier are now coated maybe 1/8 - 1/4" at best. Snow seems to be done.


----------



## bln

Lightningllc;2114580 said:


> The radar keeps filling in. How is in wixom.


If you haven't been there I awhile your sites will need attention.


----------



## kg26

stanky;2114423 said:


> Hey i just wanted to say hi to all the guy's ,i hope it's been a good year for everyone ! So stay safe ,warm and healthy !
> God bless


 its been a crappy year. If we didnt have salt apps would really be in trouble.


----------



## Green Glacier

What is the best phone app for weather alerts that you guys use


----------



## Green Glacier

Go out salt light dusting send guys home get to the office only to see SWS accumulation up to an inch grrrrrr.


----------



## Lightningllc

bln;2114682 said:


> If you haven't been there I awhile your sites will need attention.


They needed attention. Well now they are gravel roads.


----------



## Freshwater

Lightningllc;2114781 said:


> They needed attention. Well now they are gravel roads.


I went heavy too, I don't want to be chasing these bands all day. Though they look to be falling apart. Suns trying to come out now.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Freshwater;2114799 said:


> I went heavy too, I don't want to be chasing these bands all day. Though they look to be falling apart. Suns trying to come out now.


I just heard from some whiner aboot lake effect.


----------



## Lightningllc

Mark Oomkes;2114808 said:


> I just heard from some whiner aboot lake effect.


I'm whining. It's a pain in the ***


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Lightningllc;2114812 said:


> I'm whining. It's a pain in the ***


I didn't hear from you...............


----------



## terrapro

Lightningllc;2114812 said:


> I'm whining. It's a pain in the ***


Servicing all inclusives 5 times in a 24hr period is no fun...AND What is this crap on the radar lake effect from Lake Superior?! We now get lake effect from 3 different sides!


----------



## Mark Oomkes

And now y'all know why I love lake effect.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes;2114808 said:


> I just heard from some whiner aboot lake effect.


I sure wasnt complaining, we got 2 full plows on all jobs and 3 to 4 saltings.


----------



## First Responder

Man, I feel for ya guys that get LES all the time. Lots 1-2 miles away form one another had all different conditions few just needed 1 salt, others a few salts, others were a full push. I am just glad we got to go play in it, and made a few extra bucks!


----------



## TheXpress2002

Mark Oomkes;2114808 said:


> I just heard from some whiner aboot lake effect.


Took care of it. Laid enough salt to kill a 70 year old with high cholesterol


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Look who finally woke up from his Nyquil induced hangover.


----------



## Turf Z

I bet we got the 12-14" they were talking about


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Turf Z;2115040 said:


> I bet we got the 12-14" they were talking about


Lucky you..........just talked to Chris in TC, NWS screwed the pooch up there too.

The 6+ inches predicted for us here in GR is absolutely amazing. We haven't even had .6 of an inch. And they keep on predicting the same thing. Idiots.


----------



## BossPlow2010

Mark Oomkes;2115052 said:


> Lucky you..........just talked to Chris in TC, NWS screwed the pooch up there too.
> 
> The 6+ inches predicted for us here in GR is absolutely amazing. We haven't even had .6 of an inch. And they keep on predicting the same thing. Idiots.


Just imagine how the weather mans wife feels.


----------



## Turf Z

Mark Oomkes;2115052 said:


> Lucky you..........just talked to Chris in TC, NWS screwed the pooch up there too.
> 
> The 6+ inches predicted for us here in GR is absolutely amazing. We haven't even had .6 of an inch. And they keep on predicting the same thing. Idiots.


 I think the general rule is wherever the heaviest snow is predicted doesn't matter; it will fall in the Holland area


----------



## johnnywaz

Hey LapeerLandscape have you gotten any sleep yet? Lol... Been pretty active snow squals for a long period now. Rakeing in the cash i bet. ;-)


----------



## LapeerLandscape

johnnywaz;2115072 said:


> Hey LapeerLandscape have you gotten any sleep yet? Lol... Been pretty active snow squals for a long period now. Rakeing in the cash i bet. ;-)


Yeah it hasnt been that bad, actually went really well last 2 days. I had recently rescheduled our routes and hired a new shovel guy 2 days ago. He rode with a plow driver (that was a shoveler) and on a couple larger shovel jobs they were to both shovel some and then split up so they would get done with that site at approx. the same time. Well the old employee thought he was going to be just a driver and got mad and quit after last night. So the new guy started plowing and shoveling this morning and did ok. Hopefully I can stay awake for the whole Wings game tonight.


----------



## johnnywaz

LapeerLandscape;2115097 said:


> Yeah it hasnt been that bad, actually went really well last 2 days. I had recently rescheduled our routes and hired a new shovel guy 2 days ago. He rode with a plow driver (that was a shoveler) and on a couple larger shovel jobs they were to both shovel some and then split up so they would get done with that site at approx. the same time. Well the old employee thought he was going to be just a driver and got mad and quit after last night. So the new guy started plowing and shoveling this morning and did ok.


That's a bummer! At least you got a new guy to replace him. Hope he pans out for you. These young or old guys? Enjoy the game.


----------



## terrapro

Any more of this lake effect and there will need a new app of salt, and I'm just assuming more lake effect


----------



## LapeerLandscape

johnnywaz;2115105 said:


> That's a bummer! At least you got a new guy to replace him. Hope he pans out for you. These young or old guys? Enjoy the game.


They are younger guys in their 20s. I took a couple jobs from the new kids route and told him to do a good job and take his time. He had plowed a little before, said he liked our plow better because it had plow guides on it.


----------



## johnnywaz

LapeerLandscape;2115120 said:


> They are younger guys in their 20s. I took a couple jobs from the new kids route and told him to do a good job and take his time. He had plowed a little before, said he liked our plow better because it had plow guides on it.


Because you had plow guides! Hehehehe.....


----------



## LapeerLandscape

johnnywaz;2115122 said:


> Because you had plow guides! Hehehehe.....


He was running 8ft boss with boss wings. I hope he noticed the guides were on the plow and not the wings.

Red Wings up 1-0


----------



## Lightningllc

How I felt 5 minutes ago when I looked outside.


----------



## terrapro

Lightningllc;2115160 said:


> How I felt 5 minutes ago when I looked outside.


No kidding.....


----------



## 06clarkd

Hello fellow boss plow users just wondering if you guys found any places to get 8'2" v cutting edges cheaper than the $500 I paid two years ago... Seems crazy for 2 pieces of steel thanks in advance guys


----------



## RMGLawn

06clarkd;2115373 said:


> Hello fellow boss plow users just wondering if you guys found any places to get 8'2" v cutting edges cheaper than the $500 I paid two years ago... Seems crazy for 2 pieces of steel thanks in advance guys


Be careful where you do get them from...Boss's OEM edges are hardened so they last longer. I know a guy who bought a knock off set and edges and two storms later needed to replace them already.


----------



## Superior L & L

RMGLawn;2115438 said:


> Be careful where you do get them from...Boss's OEM edges are hardened so they last longer. I know a guy who bought a knock off set and edges and two storms later needed to replace them already.


One of our new dxt' already needs a new edge 
I figure it would have lasted a little longer than 3/4 of a season


----------



## TheXpress2002

Superior L & L;2115574 said:


> One of our new dxt' already needs a new edge
> I figure it would have lasted a little longer than 3/4 of a season


I was suprised how quickly mine wore out also.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

What are you guys plowing? Mine arent even close.


----------



## Turf Z

Usually get almost 2 seasons out of ours


----------



## Lightningllc

The first dxt cutting edges are weak compared to the replacement edges that are double the thickness.


----------



## cuttingedge13

Lightningllc;2115682 said:


> The first dxt cutting edges are weak compared to the replacement edges that are double the thickness.


Are you better off putting the replacement edge on right from the beginning? That's what we used to do with the old Fisher blades that had the same type of setup.


----------



## Boomer123

I don't know about boss but for Western I've been really happy with the cutting edges I've been getting from Angelos


----------



## 06clarkd

Thanks for all the input I ended up getting them from jthomas they are oem boss edges seems taller than I remember from before $425


----------



## Freshwater

So this snow they're calling for this afternoon, are they expecting lake effect to make it over here? Or am I missing a system on the radar? I see the lake effect.


----------



## RMGLawn

Freshwater;2116037 said:


> So this snow they're calling for this afternoon, are they expecting lake effect to make it over here? Or am I missing a system on the radar? I see the lake effect.


I believe it is lake effect caused by the colder temps and higher winds coming later today.

If we get anything it will be nice and chilly tonight working


----------



## TheXpress2002

Did anyones salt flats hold up with that main band


----------



## First Responder

Haven't got anything but on & off flurries here.


----------



## Freshwater

It just started in redford.


----------



## Green Glacier

TheXpress2002;2116228 said:


> Did anyones salt flats hold up with that main band


Mine did here in chelsea


----------



## First Responder

Any thoughts on Monday's weather???


----------



## redskinsfan34

Treated held in Dexter. Sun is out now.


----------



## MPM

My lot in Novi started to slush up then melted off. Im in Waterford at teggerdine & 59 and its pretty much a whiteout and starting to stick on teggerdine


----------



## h2oking

Finally held up for a change


----------



## Superior L & L

Came down hot and heavy. Sun came out and even got the untreated lots down to water .


----------



## BossPlow2010

Superior L & L;2116275 said:


> Came down hot and heavy. Sun came out and even got the untreated lots down to water .


Perfect conditions for a nice freeze over tonight :waving:


----------



## terrapro

This lake effect is no joke...blue skies then complete whiteout then blue skies again, there is probably 2 new inches down on my deck.
Contractor just came through my sub 20 minutes ago to salt and it's already covered


----------



## First Responder

Same here, sunny blue skies, then white out, then blue skies. No acculmations though. Was hoping for a push, but would take even a salt.


----------



## Freshwater

We'll need some bands to come through after dark to even get close to a push. I think a salt run tonight is a givin though.


----------



## TheXpress2002

Final squalls look to be around the Flint area. Might turn into heavy band as it passes through.

Not impressed with Monday. Glancing snow showers. Should phase to our south.


----------



## terrapro

TheXpress2002;2116390 said:


> Final squalls look to be around the Flint area. Might turn into heavy band as it passes through.
> 
> Not impressed with Monday. Glancing snow showers. Should phase to our south.


Even though salt isn't going to do much I would rather a salting then plowing and shoveling tonight it's too dang cold :bluebounc


----------



## Freshwater

terrapro;2116432 said:


> Even though salt isn't going to do much I would rather a salting then plowing and shoveling tonight it's too dang cold :bluebounc


I hate putting shovelers out in cold like this. I don't see it out here, though I'm always stunned at how much more accumulation you get out there.


----------



## redskinsfan34

Complete white out in Dexter right now.


----------



## Green Glacier

redskinsfan34;2116472 said:


> Complete white out in Dexter right now.


Looks like that's the last of it


----------



## Superior L & L

TheXpress2002;2116390 said:


> Final squalls look to be around the Flint area. Might turn into heavy band as it passes through.
> .


Dam you Ryan . Although thanks for the heads up


----------



## Lightningllc

That was a awesome salt run. Sidewalk guys are out.


----------



## Lightningllc

cuttingedge13;2115684 said:


> Are you better off putting the replacement edge on right from the beginning? That's what we used to do with the old Fisher blades that had the same type of setup.


No. I think it's a waste.


----------



## Lightningllc

Happy Birthday Ryan {express}. You old *******.


----------



## redskinsfan34

Very light flurries in Dexter.


----------



## Green Glacier

redskinsfan34;2116711 said:


> Very light flurries in Dexter.


Yep I see it on radar WTF


----------



## redskinsfan34

More lake effect looks like.


----------



## TheXpress2002

Lightningllc;2116634 said:


> Happy Birthday Ryan {express}. You old *******.


Thank you.....


----------



## Freshwater

TheXpress2002;2116768 said:


> Thank you.....


Happy B day Ryan.


----------



## First Responder

Happy birthday fellow Aquarian!


----------



## redskinsfan34

Happy birthday Ryan. What are your thoughts for totals on Monday ?


----------



## TheXpress2002

All models are coming in under an inch. Most likely a pre app tonight will take care of everything as temperatures are in the high 30's during the day tomorrow


----------



## 06clarkd

Do any of you guys have your own salt supply? If so where do you get it and for about how much? I've been spraying chloride for the last two years due to salt prices but now they are back to normal and I'm thinking of having both available. My problem is I have to drive an hour to get salt where I can already have chloride in my truck ready to go. I like using salt better but logistics make no sense unless I load it myself any input would be wonderful thanks guys and thanks to Ryan for his weather forecast


----------



## cuttingedge13

06clarkd;2117296 said:


> Do any of you guys have your own salt supply? If so where do you get it and for about how much? I've been spraying chloride for the last two years due to salt prices but now they are back to normal and I'm thinking of having both available. My problem is I have to drive an hour to get salt where I can already have chloride in my truck ready to go. I like using salt better but logistics make no sense unless I load it myself any input would be wonderful thanks guys and thanks to Ryan for his weather forecast


Getting salt is not the problem, at least right now.....it's having space for the bin, building a bin, and having a loader at the yard that you wouldn't rather have at a site pushing snow. But for you with logistics it may be inevitable. Is there another contractor in your area you could share the overhead with? Or if the nearest salt is really an hour away, maybe you could open a supply yard?


----------



## Superior L & L

TheXpress2002;2117283 said:


> All models are coming in under an inch. Most likely a pre app tonight will take care of everything as temperatures are in the high 30's during the day tomorrow


Great ! Thanks for the heads up


----------



## Superior L & L

06clarkd;2117296 said:


> Do any of you guys have your own salt supply? If so where do you get it and for about how much? I've been spraying chloride for the last two years due to salt prices but now they are back to normal and I'm thinking of having both available. My problem is I have to drive an hour to get salt where I can already have chloride in my truck ready to go. I like using salt better but logistics make no sense unless I load it myself any input would be wonderful thanks guys and thanks to Ryan for his weather forecast


Hmm. Salt a hour away ? We are saving about $20 a ton by holding it at our yard. Only problem is our bin only holds 125 ton so we have been getting 2-3 deliverys a week some times


----------



## newhere

06clarkd;2117296 said:


> Do any of you guys have your own salt supply? If so where do you get it and for about how much? I've been spraying chloride for the last two years due to salt prices but now they are back to normal and I'm thinking of having both available. My problem is I have to drive an hour to get salt where I can already have chloride in my truck ready to go. I like using salt better but logistics make no sense unless I load it myself any input would be wonderful thanks guys and thanks to Ryan for his weather forecast


You're in highland. You have salt 10 minutes away from you any direction you drive. Briens, Beauchamp, MI landscape. Tell JW Feild to start selling it and I bet he will.


----------



## redskinsfan34

TheXpress2002;2117283 said:


> All models are coming in under an inch. Most likely a pre app tonight will take care of everything as temperatures are in the high 30's during the day tomorrow


Thank you sir. Much appreciated. Hope you had a good birthday.


----------



## 06clarkd

newhere;2117324 said:


> You're in highland. You have salt 10 minutes away from you any direction you drive. Briens, Beauchamp, MI landscape. Tell JW Feild to start selling it and I bet he will.


I live in holly and its not an option for mi landscape supply they always short me and are never open all night plus expensive. Beauchamps sells salt from 9-2 only no overnight anymore I save about $100 going to Angelos and I only use about 4 tons per storm. I talked to Jeff at fields he doesn't want anything to do with it. I have plenty of land a concrete slab and I can get bin block no problem I have a loader just wondering if it's worth selling some salt in the highland area or just keeping myself stocked


----------



## 06clarkd

Superior L & L;2117322 said:


> Hmm. Salt a hour away ? We are saving about $20 a ton by holding it at our yard. Only problem is our bin only holds 125 ton so we have been getting 2-3 deliverys a week some times


Who do you guys deal with to deliver salt?


----------



## newhere

06clarkd;2117350 said:


> I live in holly and its not an option for mi landscape supply they always short me and are never open all night plus expensive. Beauchamps sells salt from 9-2 only no overnight anymore I save about $100 going to Angelos and I only use about 4 tons per storm. I talked to Jeff at fields he doesn't want anything to do with it. I have plenty of land a concrete slab and I can get bin block no problem I have a loader just wondering if it's worth selling some salt in the highland area or just keeping myself stocked


Rock bottom isn't that far away if you're in holly. I can be there in less then 15 minutes.


----------



## Green Glacier

TheXpress2002;2117283 said:


> All models are coming in under an inch. Most likely a pre app tonight will take care of everything as temperatures are in the high 30's during the day tomorrow


Great that means I can stay home my guys have enough residual down I think for the rest of the winter
Thanks for the heads up


----------



## Superior L & L

06clarkd;2117351 said:


> Who do you guys deal with to deliver salt?


We deal with Morton. We got what appeared to be a great price, now since its been a slow winter some other guys are trying to move salt at about $2 cheaper. It's all playing the supply and demand game


----------



## Superior L & L

Green Glacier;2117408 said:


> Great that means I can stay home my guys have enough residual down I think for the rest of the winter
> Thanks for the heads up


Lol, how true. We have some bright white lots for sure


----------



## redskinsfan34

Green Glacier;2117408 said:


> Great that means I can stay home my guys have enough residual down I think for the rest of the winter
> Thanks for the heads up


Not so fast. I was planning on getting a gym membership around 2 am after I'm done tonight.


----------



## Green Glacier

redskinsfan34;2117462 said:


> Not so fast. I was planning on getting a gym membership around 2 am after I'm done tonight.


There's not going to be enough snow to do that lol oh wait what will you be driving maybe I can scrape enough snow


----------



## redskinsfan34

Green Glacier;2117466 said:


> There's not going to be enough snow to do that lol oh wait what will you be driving maybe I can scrape enough snow


Why the hell not. I'll drive.


----------



## Green Glacier

I mean what ever your driving to get fit I was going to plow it in lol


----------



## Green Glacier

Radar looks like it's going to split up and go around us


----------



## redskinsfan34

You'll have a a good time with my rig. F350 4 door 6.7 with a DXT hanging off the front.


----------



## redskinsfan34

She's all yours while I'm on the treadmill.


----------



## Green Glacier

How do you like that 6.7


----------



## redskinsfan34

Lots of power given all the emissions crap hanging off the exhaust. tows like you wouldn't believe. And really quiet


----------



## terrapro

Alright maybe a salt tonight and I am ready to pack it up for winter...done ready to move on and actually make some money.


----------



## grassmaster06

terrapro;2117593 said:


> Alright maybe a salt tonight and I am ready to pack it up for winter...done ready to move on and actually make some money.


Yes ,that sounds like a plan!


----------



## Green Glacier

terrapro;2117593 said:


> Alright maybe a salt tonight and I am ready to pack it up for winter...done ready to move on and actually make some money.


I'm ready wright with ya


----------



## newhere

I could go for 10 more events like the last one. A long drawn out 5-6'' spread over 36 hours is perfect for me. Enough snow that you can plow everyone twice, salt 4 times and its drawn out so no one expects perfection by day break.


----------



## Superior L & L

newhere;2117619 said:


> no one expects perfection by day break.


It was weird that last storm. Only calls I got was residential customers.


----------



## Freshwater

terrapro;2117593 said:


> Alright maybe a salt tonight and I am ready to pack it up for winter...done ready to move on and actually make some money.


I'm right there with you. This is the storm that really looked like winter would start. Now it looks like it's parting like the red sea. Just really disappointing.


----------



## newhere

Superior L & L;2117625 said:


> It was weird that last storm. Only calls I got was residential customers.


I didnt get a single phone call. I did all drives twice and shoveled all the walks my self. I did absolutely doze 2yrds of topsoil on one tyrone drive way but it happens when ive never seen the drive before. :realmad::realmad:


----------



## gunsworth

You guys are all on crack, ive been loving this winter, bout time we can actually wind down. Last couple years have been relentless, not just talking snow either, theres been such small transitions between seasons. Going snowmobiling tomorrow, Boyne on Wednesday, been getting lots of family time in and all sorts of projects done at home and work... I now know how retired people feel, and its awesome. Steady work can f%*@ off for another month


----------



## h2oking

^^^^^ A lot of guys get paid by the push/app so I get that side of the coin, but nothing beats the family time.


----------



## 06clarkd

gunsworth;2117702 said:


> You guys are all on crack, ive been loving this winter, bout time we can actually wind down. Last couple years have been relentless, not just talking snow either, theres been such small transitions between seasons. Going snowmobiling tomorrow, Boyne on Wednesday, been getting lots of family time in and all sorts of projects done at home and work... I now know how retired people feel, and its awesome. Steady work can f%*@ off for another month


couldnt agree more!


----------



## terrapro

gunsworth;2117702 said:


> You guys are all on crack, ive been loving this winter, bout time we can actually wind down. Last couple years have been relentless, not just talking snow either, theres been such small transitions between seasons. Going snowmobiling tomorrow, Boyne on Wednesday, been getting lots of family time in and all sorts of projects done at home and work... I now know how retired people feel, and its awesome. Steady work can f%*@ off for another month


Good for you


----------



## Freshwater

I have enjoyed this winter. I have greatly enjoyed the family time. I did make good decisions and have the bills paid for the winter. I have actually made pretty decent money this year off my salt run. Key word is I..... my employees are dying and it's starting to eat at me. My foreman has a kid on the way. These guys depend on me greatly, working for me is a huge part of their lives. It makes me feel good being that guy. I added plowing to keep guys busy in the winter. I'll get to the point where I'll start working harder to find creative hours for them, it's who I am. It will also start eating into the profits I have made, I'll do it any way. For now I just wish when we're supposed to get a storm it would actually be a storm.


----------



## Green Glacier

Redskins I don't see that petty truck


----------



## Freshwater

newhere;2117619 said:


> I could go for 10 more events like the last one. A long drawn out 5-6'' spread over 36 hours is perfect for me. Enough snow that you can plow everyone twice, salt 4 times and its drawn out so no one expects perfection by day break.


If you salted 5" of snow 4 times, where did any plowing come into play??? My lots would have been black, with no plowing, then salt white for 2 more events. Unless your charging for services you didn't provide..........


----------



## Turf Z

Freshwater;2117782 said:


> I have enjoyed this winter. I have greatly enjoyed the family time. I did make good decisions and have the bills paid for the winter. I have actually made pretty decent money this year off my salt run. Key word is I..... my employees are dying and it's starting to eat at me. My foreman has a kid on the way. These guys depend on me greatly, working for me is a huge part of their lives. It makes me feel good being that guy. I added plowing to keep guys busy in the winter. I'll get to the point where I'll start working harder to find creative hours for them, it's who I am. It will also start eating into the profits I have made, I'll do it any way. For now I just wish when we're supposed to get a storm it would actually be a storm.


Same. Not really concerned about myself but it's hard on hourly employees.


----------



## Green Glacier

So is this last band of snow going to make it ?


----------



## Green Glacier

What happened to Mark O


----------



## TheXpress2002

Green Glacier;2117799 said:


> So is this last band of snow going to make it ?


Yes........the lake should help once the winds shift

Nothing more than 1 inch


----------



## Green Glacier

I think we have freezing rain


----------



## redskinsfan34

Green Glacier;2117795 said:


> Redskins I don't see that petty truck


It didn't really start snowing until later so I decided to put off the new gym membership for now.


----------



## Green Glacier

And I was thinking I was crazy until I see SWS for freezing rain


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Green Glacier;2117872 said:


> And I was thinking I was crazy until I see SWS for freezing rain


Who?

We had freezing drizzle, 18* ootside and it's drizzling.

Why not?

Y'all who want spring are nuts.

I hate spring/summer. Too hot. No hunting or snow. Very depressing.


----------



## Green Glacier

Mark Oomkes;2117883 said:


> Who?
> 
> We had freezing drizzle, 18* ootside and it's drizzling.
> 
> Why not?
> 
> Y'all who want spring are nuts.
> 
> I hate spring/summer. Too hot. No hunting or snow. Very depressing.


After this winter I'm ready for a change


----------



## Freshwater

Green Glacier;2117872 said:


> And I was thinking I was crazy until I see SWS for freezing rain


Strange system, radars clear yet it's still snowing here.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Green Glacier;2117907 said:


> After this winter I'm ready for a change


I go back and forth. On the one hand I hate winter, but on the other it's my favorite season. Which is why I tend to hate my job, because very seldom can I enjoy my favorite season. Now my kids are old enough that they won't be snowmobiling much with me anymore.

But I hate being tied down to the weather. I hate breakdowns. I hate it when employees don't answer their phones. I hate not having enough employees. I hate the unpredicatability.

I'm waiting for Arctic to expand and buy me oot.


----------



## Superior L & L

Nasty freezing rain at 96/23


----------



## RMGLawn

Treated lots are refreezing Downriver as we speak


----------



## terrapro

Money makes everything better, I don't care what season it is as long as I'm making the $$$ and this winter has not been the best for making money.


----------



## TheXpress2002

Mark Oomkes;2117925 said:


> I go back and forth. On the one hand I hate winter, but on the other it's my favorite season. Which is why I tend to hate my job, because very seldom can I enjoy my favorite season. Now my kids are old enough that they won't be snowmobiling much with me anymore.
> 
> But I hate being tied down to the weather. I hate breakdowns. I hate it when employees don't answer their phones. I hate not having enough employees. I hate the unpredicatability.
> 
> I'm waiting for Arctic to expand and buy me oot.


We are all here for you during your mid life crisis. It's ok to vent.

Do you need some cranberry juice also?


----------



## Green Glacier

Mark Oomkes;2117925 said:


> I go back and forth. On the one hand I hate winter, but on the other it's my favorite season. Which is why I tend to hate my job, because very seldom can I enjoy my favorite season. Now my kids are old enough that they won't be snowmobiling much with me anymore.
> 
> But I hate being tied down to the weather. I hate breakdowns. I hate it when employees don't answer their phones. I hate not having enough employees. I hate the unpredicatability.
> 
> I'm waiting for Arctic to expand and buy me oot.


This is my problem all in a but shell and I love winter


----------



## Green Glacier

Ha nut shell


----------



## Mark Oomkes

TheXpress2002;2117980 said:


> We are all here for you during your mid life crisis. It's ok to vent.
> 
> Do you need some cranberry juice also?


At least I'm not drowning my sorrows in Nyquil.


----------



## TheXpress2002

Mark Oomkes;2118015 said:


> At least I'm not drowning my sorrows in Nyquil.


Passed that right along to the next family member


----------



## Superior L & L

terrapro;2117974 said:


> Money makes everything better, I don't care what season it is as long as I'm making the $$$ and this winter has not been the best for making money.


This hasn't been too bad of a winter for making money I think. Average number of salts and just a couple of plows short of average on full service accounts. I'll take a 1.5" push all day over a 6" push. Oh and seasons have balance the last few seasons out. 
I need 4-5 more salts to cover my minimum salt allotment


----------



## Lightningllc

I think the thing I really hate about this business is the marriage to the unpredictable weather. Tied to a up and down roller coaster of weather and issues associated with trying to get things done on a solid deadline. 

I guess that might also be why I work the best under pressure, maybe I live for the thrill of the hunt or maybe I'm just ****ed up.


----------



## terrapro

Lightningllc;2118195 said:


> I think the thing I really hate about this business is the marriage to the unpredictable weather. Tied to a up and down roller coaster of weather and issues associated with trying to get things done on a solid deadline.
> 
> I guess that might also be why I work the best under pressure, maybe I live for the thrill of the hunt or maybe I'm just ****ed up.


You mean like the high for the day not hitting anywhere near the forecasted high and the freezing drizzle that was also not forecasted that has happened all day and is now going into the night? :laughing: :crying:


----------



## Green Glacier

Lightningllc;2118195 said:


> I think the thing I really hate about this business is the marriage to the unpredictable weather. Tied to a up and down roller coaster of weather and issues associated with trying to get things done on a solid deadline.
> 
> I guess that might also be why I work the best under pressure, maybe I live for the thrill of the hunt or maybe I'm just ****ed up.


Well at least I don't fell ****ed up alone


----------



## Freshwater

terrapro;2118263 said:


> You mean like the high for the day not hitting anywhere near the forecasted high and the freezing drizzle that was also not forecasted that has happened all day and is now going into the night? :laughing: :crying:


Freezing drizzle that not only was not forcasted, not a single drop showed up on radar.


----------



## Superior L & L

terrapro;2118263 said:


> You mean like the high for the day not hitting anywhere near the forecasted high and the freezing drizzle that was also not forecasted that has happened all day and is now going into the night? :laughing: :crying:


For sure the temps didn't even get close to forecasted.

Lucky for us it could freezing rain for a week straight and our lots wouldn't be slick with the amount of salt I have down


----------



## Green Glacier

Superior L & L;2118334 said:


> For sure the temps didn't even get close to forecasted.
> 
> Lucky for us it could freezing rain for a week straight and our lots wouldn't be slick with the amount of salt I have down


I was just out checking our lots looks like maybe they will dry up still have salt on them


----------



## terrapro

Green Glacier;2118361 said:


> I was just out checking our lots looks like maybe they will dry up still have salt on them


I drove through a site of mine around 5pm and there was still visible salt down on walks and the lot


----------



## Green Glacier

Damn it rather balmy out 26 degrees heater on low window down


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Green Glacier;2118406 said:


> Damn it rather balmy out 26 degrees heater on low window down


Thats the warmest its been all day.


----------



## Lightningllc

My parking lots have been so white all weekend, The drizzle is welcome to cleanup the mess of the flats and the white caulk.


----------



## h2oking

I was starting to think we would see salt residue in July


----------



## Lightningllc

What's the thoughts on tonight. Not sure how much residue is left but with 50's Friday I would hate to have white lots if we do a full app.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Snowing lightly here already.

Not sure my customers are ready for a third salting this week with a total accumulation of an inch.


----------



## Turf Z

Mark Oomkes;2119180 said:


> Snowing lightly here already.
> 
> Not sure my customers are ready for a third salting this week with a total accumulation of an inch.


They are ready. Force feed it


----------



## Lightningllc

Mark Oomkes;2119180 said:


> Snowing lightly here already.
> 
> Not sure my customers are ready for a third salting this week with a total accumulation of an inch.


Looks like more to come for you. It will die off by the time it reaches us. I guess it's time to rebuild salt flats.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Lightningllc;2119193 said:


> Looks like more to come for you. It will die off by the time it reaches us. I guess it's time to rebuild salt flats.


I think we've salted more times than total inches of snow so far.


----------



## Lightningllc

My auger can only go so low before it shuts off. These dustings are adding up.


----------



## Freshwater

Mark Oomkes;2119203 said:


> I think we've salted more times than total inches of snow so far.


Guy's over here are doing the same thing, and finding a way to plow twice. Must be nice.

Are you getting anything out of that storm?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Freshwater;2119213 said:


> Guy's over here are doing the same thing, and finding a way to plow twice. Must be nice.
> 
> Are you getting anything out of that storm?


Untreated pavement was covered an hour ago.

Not sure aboot treated surfaces.


----------



## terrapro

Looks scary on the radar, how is it just flurries?


----------



## johnnywaz

Hey LapeerLandscape looks like your gonna get some snow tonight unless it fizzles out. But it sure don't look like its gonna.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

terrapro;2119227 said:


> Looks scary on the radar, how is it just flurries?


.25 inch on untreated, treated surfaces are covered.


----------



## A&LSiteService

I agree Cole, I think it will produce more than just a flurry...


----------



## TheXpress2002

Mark Oomkes;2119231 said:


> .25 inch on untreated, treated surfaces are covered.


You should have salted heavier this morning...


----------



## GreenAcresFert

Lightningllc;2119211 said:


> My auger can only go so low before it shuts off. These dustings are adding up.


$$$$$........


----------



## Freshwater

TheXpress2002;2119237 said:


> You should have salted heavier this morning...


Ryan, not much with this one either?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

TheXpress2002;2119237 said:


> You should have salted heavier this morning...


Go drink some Nyquil.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

johnnywaz;2119228 said:


> Hey LapeerLandscape looks like your gonna get some snow tonight unless it fizzles out. But it sure don't look like its gonna.


We will take all we can get. Do you guys see whats coming Friday, 50* and wind gusts near 63mph.


----------



## Freshwater

LapeerLandscape;2119252 said:


> We will take all we can get. Do you guys see whats coming Friday, 50* and wind gusts near 63mph.


Get the chainsaws and dumps ready.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Freshwater;2119263 said:


> Get the chainsaws and dumps ready.


Just in time for spring clean ups. Probably be some down lines and power outages...Thumbs Up


----------



## terrapro

Freshwater;2119263 said:


> Get the chainsaws and dumps ready.





LapeerLandscape;2119268 said:


> Just in time for spring clean ups. Probably be some down lines and power outages...Thumbs Up


RIIIIGHT.....make more more doing that then snow


----------



## Turf Z

Came down hard for about an hour here


----------



## TGS Inc.

Turf Z;2119293 said:


> Came down hard for about an hour here


Where is here?? Thanks...


----------



## axl

Turf Z;2119293 said:


> Came down hard for about an hour here


What was the end result accumulation wise?


----------



## Turf Z

axl;2119296 said:


> What was the end result accumulation wise?


Between .5-1in all surfaces

I'm on the west side of the state so you needn't worry


----------



## Lightningllc

Think this will over perform, it coming down.


----------



## redskinsfan34

Everything covered in Dexter .


----------



## redskinsfan34

Just a heads up for east side guys. Just finishing up in Dexter exactly 1".


----------



## Green Glacier

This is one hell of a dusting


----------



## Superior L & L

redskinsfan34;2119306 said:


> Just a heads up for east side guys. Just finishing up in Dexter exactly 1".


28 degrees, turn up the spreader !


----------



## Mark Oomkes

What a pain............morons oot plowing a half inch. If that.


----------



## Superior L & L

Mark Oomkes;2119312 said:


> What a pain............morons oot plowing a half inch. If that.


Lots of that going on around here also.they must have drank the Flint water . If I can see the parking lot paint stripping though the snow we are probably not even 1/2"


----------



## Lightningllc

1.5 Howell. 1 Brighton. .5 wixom.


----------



## Superior L & L

Lightningllc;2119299 said:


> Think this will over perform, it coming down.


Hmmmm something non of our wife's will ever say about us


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Freshwater;2119213 said:


> Guy's over here are doing the same thing, and finding a way to plow twice. Must be nice.
> 
> Are you getting anything out of that storm?





Superior L & L;2119319 said:


> Lots of that going on around here also.they must have drank the Flint water . If I can see the parking lot paint stripping though the snow we are probably not even 1/2"


Guess there's crooks all over.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes;2119312 said:


> What a pain............morons oot plowing a half inch. If that.





Superior L & L;2119319 said:


> Lots of that going on around here also.they must have drank the Flint water . If I can see the parking lot paint stripping though the snow we are probably not even 1/2"


As warm as it is just a little salt should take care of it.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

LapeerLandscape;2119348 said:


> As warm as it is just a little salt should take care of it.


4th salting in 5 days. Not sure we've even had an inch in that time. Kinda ridiculous. 5th in 6 days. Maybe 2 inches tops?


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes;2119349 said:


> 4th salting in 5 days. Not sure we've even had an inch in that time. Kinda ridiculous. 5th in 6 days. Maybe 2 inches tops?


I have 2 funerals in 4 days, an aunt and a cousin. Both taken by cancer.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Its snowing pretty good again. Checked the radar and its over Genesee and Lapeer county heading to the south-east toward the Oxford Rochester area.


----------



## terrapro

Probably should have plowed but we salted instead. 
I am so over winter. I swear every time I line up other work to actually make money it snows more.


----------



## redskinsfan34

I dropped the blade on commercials in my area.


----------



## Freshwater

LapeerLandscape;2119354 said:


> I have 2 funerals in 4 days, an aunt and a cousin. Both taken by cancer.


Very sorry to hear that. Had a buddy beat stomach cancer once, then it came back stronger and he had no chance. It's a hard way to go for sure.


----------



## terrapro

LapeerLandscape;2119354 said:


> I have 2 funerals in 4 days, an aunt and a cousin. Both taken by cancer.


Sorry to hear that. I hate cancer, it takes too many from this earth.


----------



## Green Glacier

LapeerLandscape;2119354 said:


> I have 2 funerals in 4 days, an aunt and a cousin. Both taken by cancer.


My mom was just diagnosed she starts kemo next week


----------



## redskinsfan34

Green Glacier;2119474 said:


> My mom was just diagnosed she starts kemo next week


Sorry to hear that.


----------



## First Responder

Prayers and thoughts to everyone and family members!


----------



## Green Glacier

So does enyone have a clue what's supposed to happen weather wise tonight


----------



## magnatrac

Not sure really. Sounds like it should be at least a salting but with temps forecast near 50 degrees tomorrow I can't justify it. I plan to just see what happens and go from there.


----------



## terrapro

magnatrac;2120257 said:


> Not sure really. Sounds like it should be at least a salting but with temps forecast near 50 degrees tomorrow I can't justify it. I plan to just see what happens and go from there.


Yeah who knows until it happens. Even with a warm up I have dealt with ice the next day that won't go away. Easier to make the call when it is needed in these situations, if it wasn't going to be over 50deg tomorrow then it's a no brainer.


----------



## newhere

I don't understand why it's not a Saftey issue to you both? Even if it's going to be 50 degrees it won't be at 7:00-8:00 when employees are showing up to work. " hey I know you fell and broke your wrist but it's going to be 50 out today so I didn't want to salt"


----------



## terrapro

Never said there is a question. If it's 5-6AM and theres ice it gets salted


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Might have to salt twice.


----------



## Turf Z

The rain will wash away all evidence until invoicing time


----------



## bln

newhere;2120305 said:


> I don't understand why it's not a Saftey issue to you both? Even if it's going to be 50 degrees it won't be at 7:00-8:00 when employees are showing up to work. " hey I know you fell and broke your wrist but it's going to be 50 out today so I didn't want to salt"


I don't know if your 17 and arrogant or 70 and grumpy?

Salting tonight


----------



## newhere

Maybe 17 and grumpy. Sorry maybe I was feeling a bit guilty for warming the salt truck the night before and planning on salting if it iced.


----------



## magnatrac

newhere;2120333 said:


> Maybe 17 and grumpy. Sorry maybe I was feeling a bit guilty for warming the salt truck the night before and planning on salting if it iced.


When your done warming up the salt truck read my post again. "I plan to just see what happens and go from there" With the residue from 6 apps in 10 days , the small amount of moisture expected ,and yes warm temps forecasted I'm not overly concerned. However thank you for your concern !


----------



## Freshwater

magnatrac;2120346 said:


> When your done warming up the salt truck read my post again. "I plan to just see what happens and go from there" With the residue from 6 apps in 10 days , the small amount of moisture expected ,and yes warm temps forecasted I'm not overly concerned. However thank you for your concern !


This. Though instead of residue, I think we all have an actual app on our lots. Mine should carry me to warm temps. 
I also agree with your first post, we'll monitor and make a dicision. If it needs it it needs it.


----------



## Lightningllc

Looks like it will miss us.


----------



## terrapro

Nothing to worry about out here in Howell


----------



## Turf Z

Feels great out already


----------



## Freshwater

Enjoy a few days of spring on a weekend.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Turf Z;2120438 said:


> Feels great out already


Feels disgusting oot.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

48, PT cloudy.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Currently 34 out supposed to hit 50. Going to take the grandkids sledding later.


----------



## First Responder

So is this winter over yet?????? I was hoping to get more snow. I took the plows off the trucks, usually as soon as I do that it snows.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

First Responder;2120513 said:


> So is this winter over yet?????? I was hoping to get more snow. I took the plows off the trucks, usually as soon as I do that it snows.


This winter will never be over, we no longer have Defcon to tell us:

IT'S OVER!!!!!


----------



## redskinsfan34

I miss Defcon.


----------



## Turf Z

Couple more salts will suffice


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Turf Z;2120667 said:


> Couple more salts will suffice


Bite your tongue...........I have a tractor that has only been used 3 times.

Just remember, we have nice weather now, we're going to pay for it somewhere down the line.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Mark Oomkes;2120674 said:


> Bite your tongue...........I have a tractor that has only been used 3 times.
> 
> Just remember, we have nice weather now, we're going to pay for it somewhere down the line.


I hope so, you've got to be right once in awhile......


----------



## Turf Z

Mark Oomkes;2120674 said:


> Bite your tongue...........I have a tractor that has only been used 3 times.
> 
> Just remember, we have nice weather now, we're going to pay for it somewhere down the line.


Flooding rains or a big storm in March/April guaranteed


----------



## Lightningllc

Take advantage of this weather. Some people are in Disney. Not saying any names.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Lightningllc;2120688 said:


> Take advantage of this weather. Some people are in Disney. Not saying any names.


Only moronic ones.


----------



## terrapro

Naaah it's over


----------



## Freshwater

terrapro;2120694 said:


> Naaah it's over


I'm coming over to the dark side with you cole. Even the experts believed we would have a colder snowier second half. The temps just won't stay down, and we're right where the pattern starts changing every year anyway.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes;2120693 said:


> Only moronic ones.


Exactly...


----------



## Green Glacier

terrapro;2120694 said:


> Naaah it's over


I'm not count my chickens before they hatch


----------



## LapeerLandscape

There is no way its over, its only Feb 19. We have lots of winter left.


----------



## Green Glacier

I'm figuring on about three weeks


----------



## Green Glacier

Today accudumies say three to four salt runs before its OVER


----------



## terrapro

If all that rain we had was snow we would be over last years already


----------



## LapeerLandscape

terrapro;2120751 said:


> If all that rain we had was snow we would be over last years already


Thats interesting, also last year it never melted all year like this year.


----------



## Lightningllc

Frost laws going on in a lot of counties. Oakland I guess isn't going on this year.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Too bad we can't get an updated forecast due to some moron strangling his Mickey.


----------



## Freshwater

Lightningllc;2120795 said:


> Frost laws going on in a lot of counties. Oakland I guess isn't going on this year.


Seems unnecessary this year.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Freshwater;2120822 said:


> Seems unnecessary this year.


Monroe county has already been on and come off.


----------



## newhere

Lightningllc;2120795 said:


> Frost laws going on in a lot of counties. Oakland I guess isn't going on this year.


I was told that about Oakland yesterday. What's the reasoning ? Any idea?


----------



## TheXpress2002

Starting to see a very active pattern the next 2 weeks. The first system of concern will be Wednesday. Models had this as a coastal system but it has trended northwest. If the the new solution holds it would be a substantial system area wide.


----------



## Turf Z

Spoke too soon


----------



## Mark Oomkes

TheXpress2002;2120850 said:


> Starting to see a very active pattern the next 2 weeks. The first system of concern will be Wednesday. Models had this as a coastal system but it has trended northwest. If the the new solution holds it would be a substantial system area wide.


Finished strangling Mickey?


----------



## TheXpress2002

Mark Oomkes;2120886 said:


> Finished strangling Mickey?


Having breakfast with him in 20 mins

72 and sunny oot.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

No power at my house, went out at 8:30 last night and no power at my shop either. Projected back on time 11:30pm tonight, great.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

LapeerLandscape;2120927 said:


> No power at my house, went out at 8:30 last night and no power at my shop either. Projected back on time 11:30pm tonight, great.


Guess you need to visit the tavern.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes;2120928 said:


> Guess you need to visit the tavern.


Was at Mickey D"s at 6am for a coffee drove by my sons twice, not up yet and ended up at my mothers.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

That's a weird way to spell "bar".


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes;2120945 said:


> That's a weird way to spell "bar".


I have drank this early before but its been a bloody marry at a golf outing.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

TheXpress2002;2120926 said:


> Having breakfast with him in 20 mins
> 
> 72 and sunny oot.


OK, after the discussion yesterday, this comment is quite disturbing.


----------



## gunsworth

Any of you tree experts know what this is? This is on a large maple, burrows under bark like ash borer, and center of limbs are hollow. Guessing tree is done at this stage, some limbs with 8" diameter are completely hollow


----------



## Freshwater

gunsworth;2120999 said:


> Any of you tree experts know what this is? This is on a large maple, burrows under bark like ash borer, and center of limbs are hollow. Guessing tree is done at this stage, some limbs with 8" diameter are completely hollow


There's been a bug attacking the maples for a few years now. Not sure if there's an answer yet.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Emerald maple borer.....another Chinese import.


----------



## terrapro

What kind of maple is that? 
Any pics of the whole tree and a cross cut of one of the affected limbs?


----------



## Freshwater

Mark Oomkes;2121016 said:


> Emerald maple borer.....another Chinese import.


Is it affecting all varieties? That 40% of the trees over here. That would be really bad. I hope this storm pans out. Seems all the forguessers are on board.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Freshwater;2121053 said:


> Is it affecting all varieties? That 40% of the trees over here. That would be really bad. I hope this storm pans out. Seems all the forguessers are on board.


I have no idea if there is such a thing.

I have noticed quite a few maples experiencing "maple decline" similar to "ash decline" before they identified EAB as the source.

Healthy maples one year, then large branches dead the next year, or the entire tree is dead. Haven't heard anything aboot it however.


----------



## Freshwater

Mark Oomkes;2121057 said:


> I have no idea if there is such a thing.
> 
> I have noticed quite a few maples experiencing "maple decline" similar to "ash decline" before they identified EAB as the source.
> 
> Healthy maples one year, then large branches dead the next year, or the entire tree is dead. Haven't heard anything aboot it however.


No there's definitely a bug attacking the maples. Started in the last 10 yrs.


----------



## magnatrac

It's the long horned Asian beetle. I remember hearing about it when the ash bore was going strong. Guess they are here now!


----------



## Freshwater

magnatrac;2121076 said:


> It's the long horned Asian beetle. I remember hearing about it when the ash bore was going strong. Guess they are here now!


I just Googled for info, and that pic matches the damage to a tee.


----------



## terrapro

Freshwater;2121089 said:


> I just Googled for info, and that pic matches the damage to a tee.


Check for the D shaped hole where the bug crawls out, that will let you know if its EAB or long horned asian beetle. EAB will target maples also, it just prefers ash


----------



## terrapro

EAB hole, notice it looks like a D


----------



## terrapro

Long horned asian beetle damage


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Cole, the problem is most if not all borers leave a D shaped hole upon exiting.


----------



## johnnywaz

Whew, what a nite! Cheers to all my snowplow friends.  Whew! ussmileyflag


----------



## LapeerLandscape

johnnywaz;2121228 said:


> Whew, what a nite! Cheers to all my snowplow friends.  Whew! ussmileyflag


Yeah, what a night, just got my power back on after all day and night.


----------



## Lightningllc

Mark Oomkes;2121127 said:


> Cole, the problem is most if not all borers leave a D shaped hole upon exiting.


this sounds interesting. Must be the male species.


----------



## Lightningllc

^^^ I was referring to the male species bore bugs normally open the entrances to a nest or feeding spot large than a female.


----------



## terrapro

Lightningllc;2121355 said:


> ^^^ I was referring to the male species bore bugs normally open the entrances to a nest or feeding spot large than a female.


Suuuuuree you were


----------



## TheXpress2002

Models continue to show a system tracking into the Cleveland area Tuesday night into Thursday. Right now there is a struggle with how much cold air will be pulled in. If enough cold air gets pulled in a significant storm of 6+ inches is likely as there is ample mositure.

Being realistic though that dynamic cooling (air cooling at the surface...warm air rises cold air sinks cooling the rain droplets) will play some sort of role I feel a solid 4-6 inch system is likely IF the track holds. IF the system tracks west of Cleveland this will be a depressing 33 degree rain.

Lowest totals on the eastside, highest on the north and west side


----------



## 1olddogtwo

TheXpress2002;2121454 said:


> Models continue to show a system tracking into the Cleveland area Tuesday night into Thursday. Right now there is a struggle with how much cold air will be pulled in. If enough cold air gets pulled in a significant storm of 6+ inches is likely as there is ample mositure.
> 
> Being realistic though that dynamic cooling (air cooling at the surface...warm air rises cold air sinks cooling the rain droplets) will play some sort of role I feel a solid 4-6 inch system is likely IF the track holds. IF the system tracks west of Cleveland this will be a depressing 33 degree rain.
> 
> Lowest totals on the eastside, highest on the north and west side


About time you showed up


----------



## TheXpress2002

1olddogtwo;2121461 said:


> About time you showed up


Vacation got in the way


----------



## TheXpress2002

1olddogtwo;2121461 said:


> About time you showed up


Chicago gets crushed anyway you cut it.... ;-)


----------



## Lightningllc

Gotta love those day storms


----------



## Mark Oomkes

TheXpress2002;2121454 said:


> Models continue to show a system tracking into the Cleveland area Tuesday night into Thursday. Right now there is a struggle with how much cold air will be pulled in. If enough cold air gets pulled in a significant storm of 6+ inches is likely as there is ample mositure.
> 
> Being realistic though that dynamic cooling (air cooling at the surface...warm air rises cold air sinks cooling the rain droplets) will play some sort of role I feel a solid 4-6 inch system is likely IF the track holds. IF the system tracks west of Cleveland this will be a depressing 33 degree rain.
> 
> Lowest totals on the eastside, highest on the north and west side


Pffft

Whatever


----------



## 1olddogtwo

TheXpress2002;2121468 said:


> Chicago gets crushed anyway you cut it.... ;-)


LoL....they playing around in Chicago, they said 0.9 to 2in. On southside to Northwest Indiana.


----------



## snowngo

Nice! Maybe another couple/few half inch pushes for us!!!!


----------



## Turf Z

Another salting?


----------



## bln

TheXpress2002;2121468 said:


> Chicago gets crushed anyway you cut it.... ;-)


That's what they get for calling themselves hockey town:laughing:


----------



## terrapro

TheXpress2002;2121454 said:


> Models continue to show a system tracking into the Cleveland area Tuesday night into Thursday. Right now there is a struggle with how much cold air will be pulled in. If enough cold air gets pulled in a significant storm of 6+ inches is likely as there is ample mositure.
> 
> Being realistic though that dynamic cooling (air cooling at the surface...warm air rises cold air sinks cooling the rain droplets) will play some sort of role I feel a solid 4-6 inch system is likely IF the track holds. IF the system tracks west of Cleveland this will be a depressing 33 degree rain.
> 
> *Lowest totals on the eastside, highest on the north and west side*


Typical, hopefully it isn't all cement


----------



## hosejockey4506

Bring it on I have salt to get rid of


----------



## redskinsfan34

Thanks Ryan


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Has anyone confirmed this on Facebook?


----------



## newhere

Mark Oomkes;2121598 said:


> Has anyone confirmed this on Facebook?


I would be interested to know that also. That would be a reliable source trusted by many.


----------



## Turf Z

Nws latest update big scare tactics already

8-12"


----------



## TheXpress2002

Turf Z;2121630 said:


> Nws latest update big scare tactics already
> 
> 8-12"


A line west of US127 to the lake is jackpot. It's just the area east of 127 that's slightly questionable with temps.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

TheXpress2002;2121645 said:


> A line west of US127 to the lake is jackpot. It's just the area east of 127 that's slightly questionable with temps.


Which lake?


----------



## bln

Mark Oomkes;2121598 said:


> Has anyone confirmed this on Facebook?


No. They are all rain to getting pounded by heavy snow. No reliability at the moment.


----------



## On a Call

hosejockey4506;2121558 said:


> Bring it on I have salt to get rid of


My feeling also...however we have been using it up with all the 1 inch forecasts.


----------



## On a Call

bln;2121738 said:


> No. They are all rain to getting pounded by heavy snow. No reliability at the moment.


yepp...you hit the nail.

I have been watching it for two days...saw as high as 12 inches lol and as low as 1. Nice spread.

Really depends on the system.


----------



## goinggreen

TheXpress2002;2121645 said:


> A line west of US127 to the lake is jackpot. It's just the area east of 127 that's slightly questionable with temps.


 I'm 2 miles west of us127 I'm wondering how much wet cement i will get


----------



## TheXpress2002

The outlying GFS model shifted East last night to follow the trend the others had already started. This should be a high impact winter storm for our area. Timing has also slightly changed. We will start off with a little bit a rain on Wednesday afternoon changing to all snow Wednesday night through the day Thursday.

Lowest impacts will be Wayne and Monroe counties (at this point)

Early call is 5"-9" If the trend east and colder continues totals will be higher.

There are numerous other winter systems the next 12 days that have a favorable track based on current data.


----------



## terrapro

Weather.com said 15" for me


----------



## TheXpress2002

terrapro;2121892 said:


> Weather.com said 15" for me


The reason I am saying 5 to 9 is the ratios will be around 6 to 1 / 8 to 1

If temperatures were in the lower twenties with the higher ratios this would be a historic storm but I don't see it going to that extent. We would need 14 to 1 ratios.


----------



## Turf Z

Guess its time to get the plows out of storage again


----------



## terrapro

TheXpress2002;2121894 said:


> The reason I am saying 5 to 9 is the ratios will be around 6 to 1 / 8 to 1
> 
> If temperatures were in the lower twenties with the higher ratios this would be a historic storm but I don't see it going to that extent. We would need 14 to 1 ratios.


Well if history repeats itself it seems my area always gets the worst end of the measure.


----------



## On a Call

Forecast according to Underground ( which I have been using ) looks like a wet 2-4 starting as rain. But the following day getting cold mid teens. Which means any wet areas will freeze. Between scraping, salting and the help of the wind I am hoping it dries off. 

Oak Park area.

Even down in Toledo we will be catching a 1-3 even wetter. 

Certainly like those nice dry 2 inchers.


----------



## hosejockey4506

8 ft Western ultra mount Plow. Includes mount and wiring off a 2007 classic body style truck. I know for sure the mount will fit a 1999-2007 body style 2500hd. I believe it will fit up to a 2010 but you would have to confirm with Western. 

Wiring is for the 2007 classic. I believe it would direct fit the 2003-2007 classic body style. Newer and older then that would probably need a different headlamp harness for the truck side. 

Fenton, MI


Text me for pics or email

810-701-1675

Casey[email protected]mmichigan.com


----------



## terrapro

My supplier just messaged me that the frost laws are suppose to go on starting tomorrow in Livingston county


----------



## goinggreen

hosejockey4506;2121985 said:


> 8 ft Western ultra mount Plow. Includes mount and wiring off a 2007 classic body style truck. I know for sure the mount will fit a 1999-2007 body style 2500hd. I believe it will fit up to a 2010 but you would have to confirm with Western.
> 
> Wiring is for the 2007 classic. I believe it would direct fit the 2003-2007 classic body style. Newer and older then that would probably need a different headlamp harness for the truck side.
> 
> Fenton, MI
> 
> Text me for pics or email
> 
> 810-701-1675
> 
> [email protected]


Yes that mount will work up to a 2010 chevy/gmc 2500hd. I just changed mine from my 2000 2500 to my new 20071/2 2500hd


----------



## RMGLawn

Yay. Winter Storm Watch for Wednesday night.


----------



## eatonpaving

*winter*

winter storm watch just issued.....


----------



## TheXpress2002

I may be bumping my totals up a little bit as trends are continuously getting colder and further east. Currently the us-23 corridor gets absolutely crushed


----------



## Boomer123

Either way it sounds like its going to be a wet cement system huh


----------



## Boomer123

Turf Z;2121895 said:


> Guess its time to get the plows out of storage again


 I hear you my plow has spent more time in the garage this winter than any other year


----------



## First Responder

TheXpress2002;2122096 said:


> I may be bumping my totals up a little bit as trends are continuously getting colder and further east. Currently the us-23 corridor gets absolutely crushed


Thank you for keeping us informed and updated! Much appreciated.
Is there another "large" system coming sunday/monday?????


----------



## Mark Oomkes

I thought the word was "obliterated".


----------



## TheXpress2002

First Responder;2122120 said:


> Thank you for keeping us informed and updated! Much appreciated.
> Is there another "large" system coming sunday/monday?????


Let's get through this one. Already complex enough.

There are 3 systems though the next 10 days


----------



## First Responder

TheXpress2002;2122164 said:


> Let's get through this one. Already complex enough.
> 
> There are 3 systems though the next 10 days


Lol......I thought my mind was playing tricks on me. Not that good at reading the different models, but learning thanks to you! I still think ignorance is bliss sometimes....


----------



## TheXpress2002

First Responder;2122165 said:


> Lol......I thought my mind was playing tricks on me. Not that good at reading the different models, but learning thanks to you! I still think ignorance is bliss sometimes....


Since you brought it up..... ;-) (had to take some time to pick it apart)

There is a bowling ball system that bombs out as is crosses the country early next week. We are on the cold side of it which if we took the current runs would provide us with a long duration, crazy stupid total storm.

Again though let's get through Thursday.... ;-)


----------



## Turf Z

Such great news in this thread today


----------



## First Responder

TheXpress2002;2122176 said:


> Since you brought it up..... ;-) (had to take some time to pick it apart)
> 
> There is a bowling ball system that bombs out as is crosses the country early next week. We are on the cold side of it which if we took the current runs would provide us with a long duration, crazy stupid total storm.


I don't even know what to say to that?!


----------



## TGS Inc.

TheXpress2002;2122176 said:


> Since you brought it up..... ;-) (had to take some time to pick it apart)
> 
> There is a bowling ball system that bombs out as is crosses the country early next week. We are on the cold side of it which if we took the current runs would provide us with a long duration, crazy stupid total storm.


Awesome...love....bring it....thats why we are here.....

Welcome winter!!! (thanks Ryan)


----------



## Freshwater

TGS Inc.;2122193 said:


> Awesome...love....bring it....thats why we are here.....
> 
> Welcome winter!!! (thanks Ryan)


Yes we've been waiting for this all winter. 
Having said that I'm not a fan of the bowling ball system, we've been flattened by a couple of them. And they're long, long duration.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

TheXpress2002;2122176 said:


> Since you brought it up..... ;-) (had to take some time to pick it apart)
> 
> There is a bowling ball system that bombs out as is crosses the country early next week. We are on the cold side of it which if we took the current runs would provide us with a long duration, crazy stupid total storm.
> 
> Again though let's get through Thursday.... ;-)


Will that be "Blitzed 2016"?


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes;2122238 said:


> Will that be "Blitzed 2016"?


Wasnt that one of Santa's reindeer.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

LapeerLandscape;2122246 said:


> Wasnt that one of Santa's reindeer.


Defcon5......over the weekend.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes;2122247 said:


> Defcon5......over the weekend.


Thats what they are saying for my area. I,m ready except one man short, my younger son (29) left for Florida this morning. Oh wait, this weekend too.


----------



## kg26

Are we going to get some snow soon if not, I'm going to have to apply for a job.


----------



## johnnywaz

Come on blizzard and more blizzard and more blizzard!


----------



## stanky

*Express 2002*

Hey Ryan what kind of total's are we looking at for the storm ,wensday and Thursday ?


----------



## brookline

About time! Let's do this


----------



## saltoftheearth

TheXpress2002;2122176 said:


> Since you brought it up..... ;-) (had to take some time to pick it apart)
> 
> There is a bowling ball system that bombs out as is crosses the country early next week. We are on the cold side of it which if we took the current runs would provide us with a long duration, crazy stupid total storm.
> 
> Again though let's get through Thursday.... ;-)


Ryan, Thank you for giving us the heads up, way before the regular sources. You stick your neck out and outline the possibilities. Message me your size and address and I will ship a Dragon Melt Carhartt coat to you today.


----------



## Freshwater

saltoftheearth;2122391 said:


> Ryan, Thank you for giving us the heads up, way before the regular sources. You stick your neck out and outline the possibilities. Message me your size and address and I will ship a Dragon Melt Carhartt coat to you today.


Is it pink? Lol...
Thats a great gesture, I hope you take them up on it ryan. You deserve it, and as always thank you.


----------



## Turf Z

Is this thing moving further northwest?


----------



## Superior L & L

Turf Z;2122468 said:


> Is this thing moving further northwest?


I'm no weather guy, but they have changed the forecast for Troy to more rain and only 2-4" of snow. I'm assuming that's because it's coming more during the day tomorrow and temps will be up


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Turf Z;2122468 said:


> Is this thing moving further northwest?


Yes....

No.....

I'll let you know Friday.


----------



## cuttingedge13

Mark Oomkes;2122491 said:


> Yes....
> 
> No.....
> 
> I'll let you know Friday.


Now that forecast is dead on!!!!


----------



## lawns4life

Superior L & L;2122477 said:


> I'm no weather guy, but they have changed the forecast for Troy to more rain and only 2-4" of snow. I'm assuming that's because it's coming more during the day tomorrow and temps will be up


I don't think anyone has a clue what is going to happen. NOAA still has Troy for 2 tomorrow, 3 tomorrow night, and 2 Thursday. The weather channel says around an inch tomorrow night... Guess it's a wait and see type of forecast. 1 degree or a couple hour difference in timing could make a hell of a difference. I've seen everywhere from 1" to 11"


----------



## First Responder

I am so ready to get out there and do what we do! Doesn't much matter if it's 2" or 12"........bring it!


----------



## cuttingedge13

First Responder;2122530 said:


> I am so ready to get out there and do what we do! Doesn't much matter if it's 2" or 12"........bring it!


I would rather sit home and watch it rain and tell the kids stories of how it used snow back in the good Ole days.....


----------



## Turf Z

I'm going to miss the great night sleep I've been getting


----------



## terrapro

I'm looking at the forecast and how in the world are we suppose to get so much snow when it's well above freezing and raining at the same time tomorrow during the day?


----------



## moosey

cuttingedge13 said:


> I would rather sit home and watch it rain and tell the kids stories of how it used snow back in the good Ole days.....[/QUOTE
> 
> Sounds Good to me. I've enjoyed this winter so far, I was hoping it was over except a couple 1 inch snowfalls. Come on Spring!


----------



## newhere

We all need to pay our bills and need some cash flow so I'm all for a slow steady drawn out snow for 2 days. Easy pushes and multiple salts. Let's all hope we get that.


----------



## Freshwater

terrapro;2122568 said:


> I'm looking at the forecast and how in the world are we suppose to get so much snow when it's well above freezing and raining at the same time tomorrow during the day?


Im with you. The weather channel has 1-5" for the day tomarrow, while forcasting 37deg???
And that was for redford livonia.


----------



## Freshwater

I was up in Lapeer today, and they have an ordinance against engine breaking??? I've seen it all now. My trucks do that automatically with the push button towing, wtf???


----------



## gunsworth

Freshwater;2122586 said:


> I was up in Lapeer today, and they have an ordinance against engine breaking??? I've seen it all now. My trucks do that automatically with the push button towing, wtf???


I am guessing that I only applies to semi trucks, they make a little more of a rumble...


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Freshwater;2122586 said:


> I was up in Lapeer today, and they have an ordinance against engine breaking??? I've seen it all now. My trucks do that automatically with the push button towing, wtf???


I made them put that sign up, I kept getting woke up from my afternoon nap.


----------



## Freshwater

LapeerLandscape;2122594 said:


> I made them put that sign up, I kept getting woke up from my afternoon nap.


Haha, do they really enforce it?


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Freshwater;2122597 said:


> Haha, do they really enforce it?


I have never heard any complaints from anyone including the police.


----------



## redskinsfan34

Ryan, any updates?


----------



## h2oking

I really wish the weather would just make up its mind, I have been going to meetings and doing proposals for the last week for summer fun. Install crew began installing sleeves yesterday, just getting irritated at this point


----------



## terrapro

h2oking;2122642 said:


> I really wish the weather would just make up its mind, I have been going to meetings and doing proposals for the last week for summer fun. Install crew began installing sleeves yesterday, just getting irritated at this point


No kidding, hate this crap. Make up your mind weather.....
Speaking of did anyone take a look at next tuesday into wednesday? Has my area pegged for another 8"


----------



## redskinsfan34

terrapro;2122660 said:


> No kidding, hate this crap. Make up your mind weather.....
> Speaking of did anyone take a look at next tuesday into wednesday? Has my area pegged for another 8"


One storm at a time Cole


----------



## terrapro

redskinsfan34;2122692 said:


> One storm at a time Cole


Fine...
No j/k...like I said as long as I am working I am fine it''s sitting here trying to figure out which direction to go $$$ wise that drives me crazy. As long as the equipment keeps up and the dollars are rolling in I am fine with whatever payup


----------



## redskinsfan34

terrapro;2122702 said:
 

> Fine...
> No j/k...like I said as long as I am working I am fine it''s sitting here trying to figure out which direction to go $$$ wise that drives me crazy. As long as the equipment keeps up and the dollars are rolling in I am fine with whatever payup


Fair enough. Good luck to you tomorrow. Be safe.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Rumor on the playground is 0-100"....possibly.


----------



## On a Call

My rock is recording dry conditions at present.

Maybe I should stay up to see if that changes ??


----------



## Superior L & L

This will be intersting to see how it plays out. All local guys are saying 6 +\-. Weather channel just bumped from 1-3" during the day and 3-6" overnight to 8-12" during the day and 2-4" overnight. Crazy to think we could get that kind of snow with temps forecasted with a high of 37. I was thinking a good morning salt would cover is till temps drop about dinner time


----------



## On a Call

Marks forecast is covering all bases.


----------



## On a Call

We should all take bets....

In Temperance I am calling 2 inches of wet non plowable stuff. Slop. Changing to ice


----------



## newhere

You guys probably don't want to hear what Facebook says do you?


----------



## On a Call

I am guessing they are saying...it is a record snow fall with 3-6 feet coming. 

Schools closed and stores empty.


----------



## newhere

No they are actually leaning towards rain and not much snow. Has been the entire time.


----------



## Lightningllc

I see rain from 10 am to 5 pm. I am far from a weather guy but how does that add up. 

This storm looks to be tricky hence why it's changed 5-6 times. Gonna be interesting either way. 

Anyone know a good trans shop, I think I might need one if this is 6+ inches of wet heavy slop.


----------



## terrapro

I don't care what happens as long as equipment holds


----------



## On a Call

yeah I heard and thought the same thing... rain rain and more rain...but then this is storm of the year 

Gotta make it bigger than it is !!!

Do not try to push all the slop at once  and push it down hill


----------



## On a Call

All I can say is...I am happy it is not the 12" I saw four days ago


----------



## Tberrylawn

Lightningllc;2122742 said:


> I see rain from 10 am to 5 pm. I am far from a weather guy but how does that add up.
> 
> This storm looks to be tricky hence why it's changed 5-6 times. Gonna be interesting either way.
> 
> Anyone know a good trans shop, I think I might need one if this is 6+ inches of wet heavy slop.


Fraleys transmission in Pontiac


----------



## zags

Ann Arbor is heavily presalting. City trucks are flying around the neighborhoods dumping salt at hills and intersections. It's a white out (er, blueish white out).


----------



## Green Glacier

Thoughts anyone


----------



## Metro Lawn

let's not forget that the snow totals are not what sticks to pavement. We could get 6" with only an inch of slush on paved surfaces. My driveway was 47 degrees at 5 PM Tuesday in the sun and 44 in the shade.


----------



## Turf Z

Thoughts? Nothing good


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Green Glacier;2122811 said:


> Thoughts anyone


Sell the biz now?

Tell your customers you retired yesterday?


----------



## RMGLawn

Sleet is already coating stuff here.


----------



## redskinsfan34

There's a lot of green in the radar I'm looking at.


----------



## Metro Lawn

redskinsfan34;2122828 said:


> There's a lot of green in the radar I'm looking at.


Shows we are getting snow now on radar but nothing falling from the sky here.


----------



## Green Glacier

Mark Oomkes;2122824 said:


> Sell the biz now?
> 
> Tell your customers you retired
> 
> yesterday?


Is this an offer
If it is I would in a heartbeat


----------



## Green Glacier

redskinsfan34;2122828 said:


> There's a lot of green in the radar I'm looking at.


Radarscope showing snow all blue for Annarbor


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Metro Lawn;2122820 said:


> let's not forget that the snow totals are not what sticks to pavement. We could get 6" with only an inch of slush on paved surfaces. My driveway was 47 degrees at 5 PM Tuesday in the sun and 44 in the shade.


Does the pavement know that?

Seems like you were saying the same thing for the first storm and you ended up with copious amounts of snow.


----------



## BossPlow2010

redskinsfan34;2122828 said:


> There's a lot of green in the radar I'm looking at.


Slushy coating on all the roads downriver


----------



## Metro Lawn

Mark Oomkes;2122842 said:


> Does the pavement know that?
> 
> Seems like you were saying the same thing for the first storm and you ended up with copious amounts of snow.


We got 1 1/4" on pavement from that 1st storm. I was right on the money for my area.

Here is a pic of our snow total at 6AM the storm you are talking about. Get your facts straight before you flap your lips.


----------



## Metro Lawn

Here is another post from my facebook page.. same storm with caption "Killing this 1" of snow" The only thing here that is copious is your ego.


----------



## redskinsfan34

Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaannnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnddddddddddddddd......... Here we go.


----------



## johnnywaz

Snow baby snow! Come on blizzard.  
Hey LapeerLandscape, looks like your 1 boy picked the wrong week to go on vacation. They are calling for 13 inches there.


----------



## sefh

Kinda of dicey on the roads in A2 this morning. It's slushy and starting to stick.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Isn't Snow supposed to calm the nerves


----------



## sefh

The snow falling does calm the nerves. It's all the idiots that forget how to drive that gets the nerves worked up.


----------



## Freshwater

All snow, big flakes, everything is covered already. No rain,and it's starting to stack. If this doesn't change to rain in the next hour, we're all getting big totals.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Boy was I ever pwned. I'm speechless.


----------



## h2oking

I have a 30-40 minute drive to my plow truck most of which is on 275 and I feel like the majority of idiots converge there. Hasn't helped a few storms have started out as rain before switching to snow the all froze underneath


----------



## LapeerLandscape

johnnywaz;2122865 said:


> Snow baby snow! Come on blizzard.
> Hey LapeerLandscape, looks like your 1 boy picked the wrong week to go on vacation. They are calling for 13 inches there.


Tell me about it. We will be ok, I have a plan. I plan on getting no sleep.


----------



## Freshwater

This snow is falling from the north??? That's what's holding the rain back.... But how, when the storm is moving from South to north???


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Freshwater;2122877 said:


> All snow, big flakes, everything is covered already. No rain,and it's starting to stack. If this doesn't change to rain in the next hour, we're all getting big totals.


What's the pavement temp?


----------



## First Responder

Getting a little bit of everything over here, snow-sleet-freezing rain-rain.....it's just a hot mess!


----------



## Freshwater

Mark Oomkes;2122914 said:


> What's the pavement temp?


Not sure mark. Nothing melted though, is started covering from the beginning. I was a little surprised to be honest.


----------



## redskinsfan34

Mark Oomkes;2122914 said:


> What's the pavement temp?


Take it easy, Slugger.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Freshwater;2122924 said:


> Not sure mark. Nothing melted though, is started covering from the beginning. I was a little surprised to be honest.


Huh...........that's strange.

Rumor on the playground is it was in the 40's.


----------



## TheXpress2002

new short run models are coming in 50 to 75 miles further east than last night. Changeover may not happen as quickly as everyone would like today


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes;2122930 said:


> Huh...........that's strange.
> 
> Rumor on the playground is it was in the 40's.


The pavement temp might have been in the 40s yesterday with the sun out and the air temp up there as well. Current pavement temp here is 31* and the snow is not melting on contact on the sidewalk.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

LapeerLandscape;2122943 said:


> The pavement temp might have been in the 40s yesterday with the sun out and the air temp up there as well. Current pavement temp here is 31* and the snow is not melting on contact on the sidewalk.


pumpkin::waving:Thumbs Up


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Thundersnow rates of 3 to 4 inches per hour 50 to 70 mile an hour winds


Just say'in


----------



## boss75

Metro Lawn;2122855 said:


> Here is another post from my facebook page.. same storm with caption "Killing this 1" of snow" The only thing here that is copious is your ego.


Amen......


----------



## gunsworth

zags;2122778 said:


> Ann Arbor is heavily presalting. City trucks are flying around the neighborhoods dumping salt at hills and intersections. It's a white out (er, blueish white out).


Id like to be on the contact list for whoever makes their calls. This is not what envisioned happe ing 12 hours ago, **** even 6 hours ago


----------



## johnnywaz

Looks like mainstream media weather predictions may have been more accurate this time.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

boss75;2122950 said:


> Amen......


Hugs and kisses.............


----------



## h2oking

johnnywaz;2122953 said:


> Looks like mainstream media weather predictions may have been more accurate this time.


Feels like I've heard 10 different things in regards to forecast none of which seem to be happening at current moment other than wet sno


----------



## Metro Lawn

Raining here pavement temp 35


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes;2122945 said:


> pumpkin::waving:Thumbs Up


Did you happen to see the John D forecast for me, 12+. Yee ha.


----------



## boss75

Mark Oomkes;2122955 said:


> Hugs and kisses.............


We're not those kind of guys that send hugs & kisses in S E MI. You may find someone to hug & kiss in your area.


----------



## Metro Lawn

boss75;2122978 said:


> We're not those kind of guys that send hugs & kisses in S E MI. You may find someone to hug & kiss in your area.


 now that's funny right there....


----------



## cuttingedge13

I'm guessing the rain really isn't going to help much when it does change over....just make things worse for tonight.


----------



## terrapro

All snow here since about 8:30, never was any other form of precip. Probably around 2" down as of now. Salt was working earlier but I'm getting ready to go check stuff out.


----------



## johnnywaz

Snowing at 12 mile and vandyke.


----------



## gunsworth

terrapro;2122998 said:


> All snow here since about 8:30, never was any other form of precip. Probably around 2" down as of now. Salt was working earlier but I'm getting ready to go check stuff out.


Thanks for that info, good to know what the weather is doing in here michigan.


----------



## moosey

Who has a plan for Resi's. I was thinking of going out at 10 tonight to open them up, then hit them again tomorrow around 1-2pm.


----------



## kg26

moosey;2123024 said:


> Who has a plan for Resi's. I was thinking of going out at 10 tonight to open them up, then hit them again tomorrow around 1-2pm.


My 8 to 10" plan hit them at 4" go back hit them again once they reach another 4" check them in the morning. I figure on the second pass ot may be a little heavy due to rain. Better pushing wet snow at 4" than 6 or 7"


----------



## lawns4life

kg26;2123042 said:


> My 8 to 10" plan hit them at 4" go back hit them again once they reach another 4" check them in the morning. I figure on the second pass ot may be a little heavy due to rain. Better pushing wet snow at 4" than 6 or 7"


Planning on hitting them this evening around 4" then a final run once it's done tomorrow


----------



## gunsworth

kg26;2123042 said:


> My 8 to 10" plan hit them at 4" go back hit them again once they reach another 4" check them in the morning. I figure on the second pass ot may be a little heavy due to rain. Better pushing wet snow at 4" than 6 or 7"


Once and done, maybe take what 25% longer if theres a few more inches? Gonna take at least 80% longer doing it all twice. Then what you charge reg rate twice? Over 6 should be double on drives anyways, so your not doing much good by going out twice if its only 6-8in.


----------



## Boomer123

moosey;2123024 said:


> Who has a plan for Resi's. I was thinking of going out at 10 tonight to open them up, then hit them again tomorrow around 1-2pm.


if I waited to 10 all my residents would be blowing up my phone thinking I forgot them. My plan is going out around 3pm and then again later.


----------



## kg26

gunsworth;2123055 said:


> Once and done, maybe take what 25% longer if theres a few more inches? Gonna take at least 80% longer doing it all twice. Then what you charge reg rate twice? Over 6 should be double on drives anyways, so your not doing much good by going out twice if its only 6-8in.


My clients know on big storms, multiple passes mean multiple charges. For them it works because even though they shouldn't be driving in this if they don't have to be they know they will have full access to their drive ways. Its what they want and it works for me. More importantly If I don't have to put strain on my equipment I'm not going to.


----------



## kg26

gunsworth;2123055 said:


> Once and done, maybe take what 25% longer if theres a few more inches? Gonna take at least 80% longer doing it all twice. Then what you charge reg rate twice? Over 6 should be double on drives anyways, so your not doing much good by going out twice if its only 6-8in.


"Over 6 should be double on drives anyways,"

If this is your logic if you are going to charge double anyway, wouldn't you rather go when there is less snow? 4" and 4"


----------



## gunsworth

kg26;2123060 said:


> My clients know on big storms, multiple passes mean multiple charges. For them it works because even though they shouldn't be driving in this if they don't have to be they know they will have full access to their drive ways. Its what they want and it works for me. More importantly If I don't have to put strain on my equipment I'm not going to.


Ya no ****, so you charge for 2 pushes and do it 2 times, for the few of mine that arent seasonal they will be done once and billed double if over 6, and the seasonals will have 2 knocked off the cap. Ive done the resi route twice plenty of times, but dont see the point in this one.


----------



## gunsworth

kg26;2123061 said:


> "Over 6 should be double on drives anyways,"
> 
> If this is your logic if you are going to charge double anyway, wouldn't you rather go when there is less snow? 4" and 4"


No, unless it were a small route. This will take my crews a good 12hrs, last time we did the double push we were looking at 20+hrs. Guys morale drops quick after the first round and stuff gets missed and guys quit in the second. I am just going to run my backup truck as well with a new driver, will go out tonight and hopefully have everything wrapped up by the morning rush.


----------



## redskinsfan34

Just under3" down in Dexter. Already hit commercials. Gonna wait for 4" to be down and do residentials. Then do it all over again tomorrow


----------



## lawns4life

The snow coming up from Ohio looks to be out of here this evening, is the whole storm going to shift east across the state after that causing all the snow by Chicago to hit us again?


----------



## sefh

Any eyes down there in Toledo area? Radar looks like rain down south.


----------



## TheXpress2002

dry slot should kick in for a couple hours followed by very intense snowfall as the wraparound will work its way across the state

all models are still showing 6 to 12 inches of snow lower totals to the south east higher totals as you move further north and west


----------



## lawns4life

TheXpress2002;2123103 said:


> dry slot should kick in for a couple hours followed by very intense snowfall as the wraparound will work its way across the state
> 
> all models are still showing 6 to 12 inches of snow lower totals to the south east higher totals as you move further north and west


Any ideas on the timing of the wraparound? Is it going to last until morning rush hour tomorrow?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Wraparound is worse than lake effect.


----------



## terrapro

Mark Oomkes;2123105 said:


> Wraparound is worse than lake effect.


Copiously worse...

Holy hell it is snowing hard out, roads are **** 0_0


----------



## terrapro

Mark Oomkes;2123105 said:


> Wraparound is worse than lake effect.


Copiously worse...

Holy hell it is snowing hard out, roads are **** 0_0


----------



## First Responder

Been waiting for that dry slot for the sidewalks. Went thru and squeegee all the lots. It's been full blown rain here, so waiting on walks.


----------



## Metro Lawn

Still raining after (5+ hours now) after noon news said no rain and all snow.. looking at grass and wet pavement..... I should have stayed in bed today


----------



## First Responder

Metro Lawn;2123155 said:


> Still raining after (5+ hours now) after noon news said no rain and all snow.. looking at grass and wet pavement..... I should have stayed in bed today


That's exactly how I feel.


----------



## Freshwater

Raining over 4" of snow here. Rain started at 2:30, been on and off since. 
Right before it changed we had 20min of giant snowflakes, bigger than golf balls, they looked like parachutes...


----------



## MikeLawnSnowLLC

This one might be a bust over here in Saint Clair shores about an inch of slush at best.


----------



## Freshwater

Metro Lawn;2123155 said:


> Still raining after (5+ hours now) after noon news said no rain and all snow.. looking at grass and wet pavement..... I should have stayed in bed today


Lake St Clair is keeping you guys warm on that side of town.


----------



## First Responder

It just started pouring here! Now I am just waiting for thunder & lightning! I was looking forward to playing in the snow!


----------



## johnnywaz

Over 9 inches in Dryden and still coming down hard all snow. About 3 inches of wet cement near 21 and garfield roads and currently sleeting.


----------



## MikeLawnSnowLLC

Need a squeegee for this one


----------



## brookline

Went and scraped 3/4" of slush off of residentials so it doesn't turn into a 3/4" sheet of ice later once the Temps plummet. Going to have them hit again in the morning. Let all of the customers know why I had them scraped and they all agreed they would rather not have to deal with the ice.


----------



## hosejockey4506

Heaviest crap I have ever tried to plow. 

Here's to the all nighter


----------



## MPM

Anyone know around how much is in Wixom/Novi so far?


----------



## Freshwater

MPM;2123228 said:


> Anyone know around how much is in Wixom/Novi so far?


Around 8" mike.


----------



## MikeLawnSnowLLC

Anyone have eyes in Dearborn?


----------



## MPM

Freshwater;2123232 said:


> Around 8" mike.


Ok, thank you sir!


----------



## LapeerLandscape

johnnywaz;2123213 said:


> Over 9 inches in Dryden and still coming down hard all snow. About 3 inches of wet cement near 21 and garfield roads and currently sleeting.


I think we are going to end up with 12+ when its done.


----------



## Metro Lawn

MikeLawnSnowLLC;2123233 said:


> Anyone have eyes in Dearborn?


Mike, same as downtown on my eastern DBN stuff. Just a coating of slush.


----------



## gunsworth

Anyone got an extra shoveler or 2 lol, 2 guys bailed grrr


----------



## kg26

gunsworth;2123303 said:


> Anyone got an extra shoveler or 2 lol, 2 guys bailed grrr


How soon do you need help. Id be willing to lend a hand


----------



## kg26

All is quite in Birminghan


----------



## terrapro

Who ever wishes for this crap is insane...two angle hoses two quarts of fluid an ignition coil and its still snowing with no end or sleep in sight


----------



## Green Glacier

I'm with you and xpress says two more possible


----------



## Green Glacier

I have shovelers and drivers dropping like fly's


----------



## terrapro

Green Glacier;2123320 said:


> I'm with you and xpress says two more possible


Well I gave up for atleast a couple hours...I need some sleep baaaad


----------



## johnnywaz

Oh man i bet the shovelers arms feel like gumby with all that heavy crap.


----------



## moosey

It wasn't as bad as I thought it would be. Some drives were like concrete and some like heavy fluff.

But my new Plow Rig handled it like a pro.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

johnnywaz;2123333 said:


> Oh man i bet the shovelers arms feel like gumby with all that heavy crap.


What did you end up getting.


----------



## johnnywaz

21 and garfield solid 3 in of cement like snow still. Before the rain and meltoff we had close to 5in at one point last night. Im getting ready to head to the north but my cutomers (friends and family) are all reporting just under 12 to 13 at my one north of I-69 between Dryden and you in Lapeer.


----------



## terrapro

Anyone hearing totals yet?


----------



## johnnywaz

Looks like i will finally get to see how i really like this V plow now pushing 13 inches! Lol


----------



## LapeerLandscape

johnnywaz;2123383 said:


> Looks like i will finally get to see how i really like this V plow now pushing 13 inches! Lol


Watch it if your doing gravel drives, the ground is really soft.


----------



## sefh

LapeerLandscape;2123385 said:


> Watch it if your doing gravel drives, the ground is really soft.


Run shoes today.


----------



## johnnywaz

LapeerLandscape;2123385 said:


> Watch it if your doing gravel drives, the ground is really soft.


Yeah..... Lol.... I learned that the HARD WAY, earlier in the season. Good bar story if we ever end up chatting together sometime remind me to tell you. Hahaha...


----------



## johnnywaz

Snowing and blowing like a mother in almont! Its like a different world north of 32 mile. Wow!


----------



## cuttingedge13

Now that the wrap around is done, when does the LES start?


----------



## First Responder

cuttingedge13;2123457 said:


> Now that the wrap around is done, when does the LES start?


Shhhhhhhh......it's almost bedtime!


----------



## kg26

My feet and back are killing me, ahhhh the feeling of knowing you are earing your money.


----------



## johnnywaz

Lots of snow today! Thumbs Up


----------



## Mark Oomkes

cuttingedge13;2123457 said:


> Now that the wrap around is done, when does the LES start?


Lol, bite your tongue.


----------



## MikeLawnSnowLLC

johnnywaz;2123538 said:


> Lots of snow today! Thumbs Up


So that's what a foot of cement looks like


----------



## Turf Z

Mark Oomkes;2123543 said:


> Lol, bite your tongue.


It's coming


----------



## LapeerLandscape

johnnywaz;2123538 said:


> Lots of snow today! Thumbs Up


Looks about like what I got.


----------



## Freshwater

Well that was fun, let's do this again when Ryan?


----------



## moosey

Shhh, Lots not do this again. Let it be Green!!!


----------



## LapeerLandscape

moosey;2123590 said:


> Shhh, Lots not do this again. Let it be Green!!!


There is more green in the white stuff....payup


----------



## terrapro

cuttingedge13;2123457 said:


> Now that the wrap around is done, when does the LES start?


You stop that talk!!! I just got home


----------



## johnnywaz

Im bored now, hard to turn that go go go switch off. We need another 12inch storm. At least I can go back to regular scheduled program tomorrow and daydream of more snowdays.


----------



## johnnywaz

Any of you guys ever rough figured how many miles your BLADE is on the ground 1 time through your routes? Yes, these are the things that go through my simple mind while driving. Lol.


----------



## BossPlow2010

Anyone headed out to the MGIA show next week?


----------



## First Responder

BossPlow2010;2123620 said:


> Anyone headed out to the MGIA show next week?


I always plan on going, but it seems like it always snows.


----------



## Superior L & L

Solid 10" in fenton area. We were Plowing subdivisions with 2' drifts of concrete. One hour plows were taking 3 hours. Others were easy because there was zero chasing of snow across lots. Our largest site is a 6 hour plow and it took 13 hours
Our poor sidewalk crews completed three loops on there routes in 25 hours. I pulled them back to feed them half way though. I rolled 31 hours and getting ready to head back out for clean up at midnight.


----------



## MPM

Just looked at cameras at my shop in Wixom and it looks like its coming down lightly.


----------



## terrapro

cuttingedge13;2123457 said:


> Now that the wrap around is done, when does the LES start?


Well here it is, you got what you wished for


----------



## Frankland

[email protected]@k at Wednesday forecast! looks like another decent storm coming!


----------



## delong17

Frankland;2123685 said:


> [email protected]@k at Wednesday forecast! looks like another decent storm coming!


People in Angelos were talking about 1-2ft of snow for wed/Thursday..... Can Ryan give us all some insight.


----------



## TheXpress2002

Now that we are through that hell focus turns towards mid week as the bowling ball system I talked about last week will be rolling through. Current models have the worst of it through mid Michigan but as we saw with this past system everything trended southeast. So there is some concern for a ridiculously stupid record-breaking snowfall. Let's give it another day though before we push the panic button

I'm actually more concerned that there is still another system after that that makes yesterday's and mid weeks potential a cakewalk.


----------



## bdryer

TheXpress2002;2123728 said:


> Now that we are through that hell focus turns towards mid week as the bowling ball system I talked about last week will be rolling through. Current models have the worst of it through mid Michigan but as we saw with this past system everything trended southeast. So there is some concern for a ridiculously stupid record-breaking snowfall. Let's give it another day though before we push the panic button
> 
> I'm actually more concerned that there is still another system after that that makes yesterday's and mid weeks potential a cakewalk.


As always, Thank you Ryan for continueing to provide us with your insight. Spot on with this last system. :waving: For those of us that listened, we were ready. For those who weren't, well...


----------



## bdryer

Ok, one more thing... More of a rant than anything... To all of you guys that like to drive around with all your lights a flashing... Who are you trying to impress!?! Really!?! 

And to all of those 'other guys' whose plow lights are misaligned... fix them!! Nothing like being blinded in the middle of the night between jobs. 

Ok, rant over. Long day........Thumbs Up Thanks for listening. Hope everyone got through the past couple of days safely and without incident.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

TheXpress2002;2123728 said:


> Now that we are through that hell focus turns towards mid week as the bowling ball system I talked about last week will be rolling through. Current models have the worst of it through mid Michigan but as we saw with this past system everything trended southeast. So there is some concern for a ridiculously stupid record-breaking snowfall. Let's give it another day though before we push the panic button
> 
> I'm actually more concerned that there is still another system after that that makes yesterday's and mid weeks potential a cakewalk.


Pffft, whatever.

Trended southeast? We ended up with more than the NTACs were guessing. You were the only one saying we were going to get hammered.


----------



## Green Glacier

Please guys lets not talk about more snow just finish clean ups I need at least a couple of days to recoup


----------



## Green Glacier

Lost two drivers and two shovelers grrrrrr!


----------



## Mark Oomkes

moosey;2123590 said:


> Shhh, Lots not do this again. Let it be Green!!!


Take it to lawnsite. Lol


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BossPlow2010;2123620 said:


> Anyone headed out to the MGIA show next week?


Was thinking about it, but it does usually snow.

And I didn't realize it was next week already.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes;2123745 said:


> Was thinking about it, but it does usually snow.
> 
> And I didn't realize it was next week already.


We went last year. It did snow down that way a little.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

TheXpress2002;2123728 said:


> Now that we are through that hell focus turns towards mid week as the bowling ball system I talked about last week will be rolling through. Current models have the worst of it through mid Michigan but as we saw with this past system everything trended southeast. So there is some concern for a ridiculously stupid record-breaking snowfall. Let's give it another day though before we push the panic button
> 
> I'm actually more concerned that there is still another system after that that makes yesterday's and mid weeks potential a cakewalk.


If the storm next week pans out maybe we can change the name from bowling ball to cannonball.


----------



## johnnywaz

LapeerLandscape;2123755 said:


> If the storm next week pans out maybe we can change the name from bowling ball to cannonball.


Gonna be some crying folks if the next big one pans out. There is a lot of frozen ice chunk piles now right at the edge of plowed areas. I think a lot of folks assumed there would be no more snow to pile in those spots this season.


----------



## TheXpress2002

First one is a bowling ball the second one is a cannonball


----------



## redskinsfan34

At this point what are the chances of these panning out and what kind of totals ?


----------



## Turf Z

Can we not
Please


----------



## Mark Oomkes

We're going cannonballing? 

I never saw the threequel.

Oh wait, most of you guys probably have no idea what I'm talking aboot, especially random weather guy.


----------



## TheXpress2002

redskinsfan34;2123772 said:


> At this point what are the chances of these panning out and what kind of totals ?


Its hard to say but there is a higher likelihood than normal.

Couple things....

The pattern supports the systems.

It lines up very close to the LRC within a couple days

The models themselves (not some peoples interpretations) actually scored very well on this last system.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Should we wait to bring out the

CODE RED


----------



## Mark Oomkes

LapeerLandscape;2123782 said:


> Should we wait to bring out the
> 
> CODE RED


Let me check with ReTodd\Defcon5\Madsen.


----------



## redskinsfan34

Mark Oomkes;2123778 said:


> We're going cannonballing?
> 
> I never saw the threequel.
> 
> Oh wait, most of you guys probably have no idea what I'm talking aboot, especially random weather guy.


Favorite quote: "I can't see **** can you?...... Let's get a beer."


----------



## redskinsfan34

Looks like maybe a salting for Sunday night / Monday morning?


----------



## terrapro

Sounds like I have to get some equipment fixed up especially the snowblowers


----------



## Freshwater

redskinsfan34;2123812 said:


> Looks like maybe a salting for Sunday night / Monday morning?


Was just about to ask myself. 58 daytime, 29 nighttime all rain???


----------



## Green Glacier

Perfect just sign up for tree classes at MGIA :crying:


----------



## Mark Oomkes

LapeerLandscape;2123782 said:


> Should we wait to bring out the
> 
> CODE RED


Defcon5 says not enough info to declare a Code Red at this time.

Although, at this point, our weather guru has become a non-entity, so to speak.


----------



## kg26

TheXpress2002;2123781 said:


> Its hard to say but there is a higher likelihood than normal.
> 
> Couple things....
> 
> The pattern supports the systems.
> 
> It lines up very close to the LRC within a couple days
> 
> The models themselves (not some peoples interpretations) actually scored very well on this last system.


 Is it going to be wet or dry snow?


----------



## On a Call

Looks like 3 " to me, but then who knows how to measure


----------



## First Responder

Mr. Xpress, thank you again. What kind of ratios? That wet heavy crap breaks trucks,plows,and sidewalk crews. Btw, the bowling ball 3/2, then the cannonball 3/9?


----------



## brookline

First Responder;2124043 said:


> Mr. Xpress, thank you again. What kind of ratios? That wet heavy crap breaks trucks,plows,and sidewalk crews. Btw, the bowling ball 3/2, then the cannonball 3/9?


Looks like the cannonball said 3/6 I could be reading it wrong though


----------



## On a Call

I am curious...how can you read into that ??


----------



## Lightningllc

I feel like a bowling ball hit me. Oh how I hate the plower hangover.


----------



## goinggreen

Lightningllc;2124131 said:


> I feel like a bowling ball hit me. Oh how I hate the plower hangover.


Same here, my back is still killing me.


----------



## Freshwater

goinggreen;2124189 said:


> Same here, my back is still killing me.


It's always my hand that gets me. Getting out of my truck periodically has really helped my back and legs.

4 hrs of sleep and now I'm up and ready to go, can't get back to sleep.


----------



## TheXpress2002

This morning's model runs continue to show a powerful system Tuesday-Thursday. The European model has not wavered and the GFS has come back on board with a system on the order of 6"-12" if not more. Higher ratio snow, so a touch lighter but still in the cement category


----------



## LapeerLandscape

TheXpress2002;2124293 said:


> This morning's model runs continue to show a powerful system Tuesday-Thursday. The European model has not wavered and the GFS has come back on board with a system on the order of 6"-12" if not more. Higher ratio snow, so a touch lighter but still in the cement category


Thank you for the info. I know its early yet but can you tell if that's area wide, higher totals north or south?


----------



## Freshwater

TheXpress2002;2124293 said:


> This morning's model runs continue to show a powerful system Tuesday-Thursday. The European model has not wavered and the GFS has come back on board with a system on the order of 6"-12" if not more. Higher ratio snow, so a touch lighter but still in the cement category


Thank you Ryan. Will rain be in play again? Also what was the official total the last one? I have 2.4 wed and 2.8 thurs? Is that right I'm assuming that's at the air port?


----------



## Superior L & L

Freshwater;2124353 said:


> Thank you Ryan. Will rain be in play again? Also what was the official total the last one? I have 2.4 wed and 2.8 thurs? Is that right I'm assuming that's at the air port?


Wow! Lucky, we were over 12"


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Superior L & L;2124370 said:


> Wow! Lucky, we were over 12"


Yeah lucky us, we were right around 14"....payup


----------



## TheXpress2002

Highest totals M59 to I94

Rain will not be a factor


----------



## Freshwater

TheXpress2002;2124377 said:


> Highest totals M59 to I94
> 
> Rain will not be a factor


Perfect, I just made a bet with my brother. He took 1-3 like channel 4 or some TV idiot said. He said the guys been right all year, I told him he's crazy. I went with a higher total, lol.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Freshwater;2124383 said:


> Perfect, I just made a bet with my brother. He took 1-3 like channel 4 or some TV idiot said. He said the guys been right all year, I told him he's crazy. I went with a higher total, lol.


I'll place a wager if ur game.... Under 20,bet?


----------



## Freshwater

Originally Posted by*Superior L & L:
Wow! Lucky, we were over 12"

Lapeer landscape.
Yeah lucky us, we were right around 14"....

Thats why I asked.
I pushed more than 5 1/2. We had 5 hours of rain over 4" that didn't melt a thing. I swear we pushed 4" twice on drives, with a 3rd round of touch up on lots.


----------



## Freshwater

1olddogtwo;2124385 said:


> I'll place a wager if ur game.... Under 20,bet?


If your taking 1-3 too. I'm down.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Freshwater;2124387 said:


> Originally Posted by*Superior L & L:
> Wow! Lucky, we were over 12"
> 
> Lapeer landscape.
> Yeah lucky us, we were right around 14"....
> 
> Thats why I asked.
> I pushed more than 5 1/2. We had 5 hours of rain over 4" that didn't melt a thing. I swear we pushed 4" twice on drives, with a 3rd round of touch up on lots.


Your 5 1/2" + the rain was probably the same weight as my 14" and that was heavy stuff.


----------



## Freshwater

So I've seen the light on not going only by the official totals. I'd be interested in some wording on using both official totals and measured totals. Worded in a way it works in my favor either way. If anybody would care to share. I have benefitted from the official totals being higher this year due to melting, I wouldn't want to lose out by going to only measured.


----------



## Freshwater

LapeerLandscape;2124389 said:


> Your 5 1/2" + the rain was probably the same weight as my 14" and that was heavy stuff.


Probably close, heaviest snow in a long time. I did an emergency plow with about 7" down, and a couple runs stopped my truck before the end of the run. I was between stuff and had to go slow, but still. I haven't had that happen since my half ton days.


----------



## On a Call

Never ran a half ton...but I have subs that do. On deep snows or heavy ones...I grit my teeth !! 

When I see them on a run and it does not want to roll off....and there are cars in the lot...and they start to be thrown side ways...hold on !!

How many of you have experienced this ??? I have even in heavier trucks. That is dangerous plowing.


----------



## Freshwater

On a Call;2124417 said:


> Never ran a half ton...but I have subs that do. On deep snows or heavy ones...I grit my teeth !!
> 
> When I see them on a run and it does not want to roll off....and there are cars in the lot...and they start to be thrown side ways...hold on !!
> 
> How many of you have experienced this ??? I have even in heavier trucks. That is dangerous plowing.


Yes happened this storm.


----------



## Superior L & L

TheXpress2002;2124377 said:


> Highest totals M59 to I94
> 
> Rain will not be a factor


I love you guys, but I hope it stays down there. Give us north guys a break with a nice 1-3" push. Saying that I'm sure as it gets closer it will track north and I-69 with be the sweet spot


----------



## On a Call

Looks like 3-5 now


----------



## TheXpress2002

Thoughts have not changed.....still a major winter storm for I94 to M59 with totals approaching a foot


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Whose foot?


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Mark Oomkes;2124488 said:


> Whose foot?


Defcon's foot


----------



## h2oking

TheXpress2002;2124475 said:


> Thoughts have not changed.....still a major winter storm for I94 to M59 with totals approaching a foot


With all due respect..I hope your wrong. I need things quiet until Weds night/Thursday


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes;2124488 said:


> Whose foot?


Bigfoot...


----------



## TheXpress2002

Not a big deal.....(scarcasm)


----------



## John_DeereGreen

Ryan I wish you were closer to Ohio. I watch the weather guesser's forecasts for up around you, and you're right way more than the guys that do it for a living.

It'd be nice to have someone that good closer to us here.


----------



## TheXpress2002

John_DeereGreen;2124562 said:


> Ryan I wish you were closer to Ohio. I watch the weather guesser's forecasts for up around you, and you're right way more than the guys that do it for a living.
> 
> It'd be nice to have someone that good closer to us here.


Thanks for the kind words


----------



## Mark Oomkes

John_DeereGreen;2124562 said:


> Ryan I wish you were closer to Ohio. I watch the weather guesser's forecasts for up around you, and you're right way more than the guys that do it for a living.
> 
> It'd be nice to have someone that good closer to us here.


Oh geez, here we go again. Just wait until you know who sees this.

Good thing he's busy shooting golf balls into an old oven right now.


----------



## terrapro

Superior L & L;2124447 said:


> I love you guys, but I hope it stays down there. Give us north guys a break with a nice 1-3" push. Saying that I'm sure as it gets closer it will track north and I-69 with be the sweet spot


Amen to that, lots of open room for snow towards Detroit and south


----------



## johnnywaz

62 and sunny in Macomb, snow on tuesday, only in Michigan! Lol


----------



## goinggreen

Ryan 
Please tell me this is gonna be lighter snow than the last storm.


----------



## bln

I hope this goes somewhere else


----------



## gunsworth

bln;2124636 said:


> I hope this goes somewhere else


X897

Just starting to feel human again


----------



## Turf Z

Trending more northwest?


----------



## TheXpress2002

Turf Z;2124661 said:


> Trending more northwest?


Same track. I94 to M59 is jackpot.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Turf Z;2124661 said:


> Trending more northwest?


Don't even talk like that.


----------



## Turf Z

Mark Oomkes;2124666 said:


> Don't even talk like that.


Give it 12hrs.


----------



## TheXpress2002

New 18z........


----------



## TKO1

I cant interpret that model but it sure is pretty. Ooh, the colors.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

They just blow our totals up....well WGN did. Calling for 10 inches before hitting you guys.


----------



## TheXpress2002

1olddogtwo;2124735 said:


> They just blow our totals up....well WGN did. Calling for 10 inches before hitting you guys.


I94 special....What you get we get.


----------



## Freshwater

TKO1;2124712 said:


> I cant interpret that model but it sure is pretty. Ooh, the colors.


Storm will be converting close to 1/2 in of rain into snow.


----------



## Freshwater

gunsworth;2124659 said:


> X897
> 
> Just starting to feel human again


It's called getting old man.


----------



## eatonpaving

TheXpress2002;2124665 said:


> Same track. I94 to M59 is jackpot.


is this a quick 12" or is it drawn out over a couple days...thanks in advance.


----------



## Lightningllc

I sure hope this is the last of it. Took me 2 days to recover. Getting old sucks can't bounce back like I used too.


----------



## TheXpress2002

eatonpaving;2124745 said:


> is this a quick 12" or is it drawn out over a couple days...thanks in advance.


Starts early Tuesday finishes around 2am Wednesday


----------



## eatonpaving

Lightningllc;2124746 said:


> I sure hope this is the last of it. Took me 2 days to recover. Getting old sucks can't bounce back like I used too.


i know the feeling....(54years young here) plowed 2 kohls,2 dollar trees,one 30 car church lot, one strip mall and did all the walks my self....not one employee showed.....


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Lightningllc;2124746 said:


> I sure hope this is the last of it. Took me 2 days to recover. Getting old sucks can't bounce back like I used too.


I'd be fine.....except for this stinking cold.


----------



## First Responder

TheXpress2002;2124752 said:


> Starts early Tuesday finishes around 2am Wednesday


How early we talking?


----------



## First Responder

eatonpaving;2124753 said:


> i know the feeling....(54years young here) plowed 2 kohls,2 dollar trees,one 30 car church lot, one strip mall and did all the walks my self....not one employee showed.....


This work keeps you young, even tho doesn't feel like it sometimes. I like doing the walks and getting out of the truck, I go bonkers sitting for hours on end!


----------



## On a Call

eatonpaving;2124753 said:


> i know the feeling....(54years young here) plowed 2 kohls,2 dollar trees,one 30 car church lot, one strip mall and did all the walks my self....not one employee showed.....


All I can say is....I know what that is like.

Sure hope they did not call in and say...ooops my alarm did not work.

So, how many hours ?

And...how did Kohls put up with that ?? I know how long they take.


----------



## Superior L & L

I shovelled one residential walk and my back still hurts


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Superior L & L;2124788 said:


> I shovelled one residential walk and my back still hurts


I did one too, my mothers.


----------



## eatonpaving

On a Call;2124787 said:


> All I can say is....I know what that is like.
> 
> Sure hope they did not call in and say...ooops my alarm did not work.
> 
> So, how many hours ?
> 
> And...how did Kohls put up with that ?? I know how long they take.


i worked 37hrs then slept for 3 and back out doing clean ups...7hrs...not one complaint...i can do the kohls walks in 8mins... i use a 4' asphalt lute with an 8' handle...works really good....i have not talked to the walk guys....texted them and fired them....i will finish the year by my self....then i think it will be my last year....


----------



## On a Call

Well my hat is off to you. That is for certain. 37 actual working straight is too much. But you got it done.

Many guys here will bash you for doing that. I am sure you were stressing. 

Hope this storm shines on you. Be Careful out there.


----------



## Freshwater

On a Call;2124869 said:


> Well my hat is off to you. That is for certain. 37 actual working straight is too much. But you got it done.
> 
> Many guys here will bash you for doing that. I am sure you were stressing.
> 
> Hope this storm shines on you. Be Careful out there.


To be fair On A Call, Eaton got stuck with no choice. He clearly didn't want to be in that position, to the point he's considering retiring. You were criticized because you put it out in a poll, kind of like a badge of honor. We've all been there, and it sucks everytime.


----------



## terrapro

eatonpaving;2124806 said:


> i worked 37hrs then slept for 3 and back out doing clean ups...7hrs...not one complaint...i can do the kohls walks in 8mins... i use a 4' asphalt lute with an 8' handle...works really good....i have not talked to the walk guys....texted them and fired them....i will finish the year by my self....then i think it will be my last year....


Dang, hats off to you.


----------



## On a Call

Freshwater;2124899 said:


> To be fair On A Call, Eaton got stuck with no choice. He clearly didn't want to be in that position, to the point he's considering retiring. You were criticized because you put it out in a poll, kind of like a badge of honor. We've all been there, and it sucks everytime.


Just like Him, I too did what I had to do due to being short handed, some of the time. I felt I did what I had to do and was proud that I did. Unlike some who would just go home and leave work undone. I certainly did not schedule myself to work over 40 straight...neither did he.

Eaton really got stuck, did what he had to do, pulled through and my hat is off to him.

Having employees sucks at times you are correct !! . When I was one I was there on time, did more than asked and went home last most of the time.

There were times where we caught bad storms in the past and it took us long hours to clean up. I was the one last standing. Side walk crew after 6 saying...I am down, I understood and would take over.

So yes there are those critical that I did what I had to do.


----------



## gunsworth

Can anyone recommend a place to rebuild a hydraulic cylinder? I need the seals done on one of my truck craft inserts. Im going to get the seal kit from weingartz but i wont let them touch any of my equipment ever again.

Or are they easy enough to tackle without special tools?


----------



## delong17

Weather forecasters still anticipating a small storm (1-3 tomorrow and then 1" Wednesday).... Why isn't anyone else seeing what Ryan is thinking. My employees are second guessing me when I say we are expecting a big storm again, be ready.


----------



## redskinsfan34

John Dee has his forecast out now.


----------



## Turf Z

Patiently waiting for Xpress to stop by and give the bad news of the day


----------



## BCE Outdoor

Power hydraulic in Westland. They did our tractor cylinders in the spring. Let them order the parts probably cheaper than weingartz


----------



## eatonpaving

gunsworth;2124962 said:


> Can anyone recommend a place to rebuild a hydraulic cylinder? I need the seals done on one of my truck craft inserts. Im going to get the seal kit from weingartz but i wont let them touch any of my equipment ever again.
> 
> Or are they easy enough to tackle without special tools?


last summer i bought a new leaf blower from weingartz and got to the job and started using it...within 5 mins it was vibrating bad, they did not put any oil in it...shut my job down and took it back, they would not give me another one....they had it for a week, when i got it it still vibrated. once my job was done i took it back and they sent it to billygoat, billygoat said it was run without oil and needed a new motor......weingartz rebuilt it, it ran for 20 mins and exploded....13hp honda...i took it back and we got into a fight...they called the police so i had to leave....never ever buy from them again....i bought a used 13hp honda from ebay, now when i need something i go to commerical plymouth rd...


----------



## RMGLawn

eatonpaving;2124991 said:


> last summer i bought a new leaf blower from weingartz and got to the job and started using it...within 5 mins it was vibrating bad, they did not put any oil in it...shut my job down and took it back, they would not give me another one....they had it for a week, when i got it it still vibrated. once my job was done i took it back and they sent it to billygoat, billygoat said it was run without oil and needed a new motor......weingartz rebuilt it, it ran for 20 mins and exploded....13hp honda...i took it back and we got into a fight...they called the police so i had to leave....never ever buy from them again....i bought a used 13hp honda from ebay, now when i need something i go to commerical plymouth rd...


I bought a new boss plow from weingartz this year and it took 3 trips to finally pick it up. I did the install on another truck so I used a truck I had to pick it up. First trip, hooked up and tried lifting it, but they forgot to put fluid in it. Put fluid in it and lifted it and it blew fluid all over the front of my truck. Next trip the drivers wing wouldn't stay in scoop as who ever installed the fitting on the manifold screwed the o ring right into the threads so it was toast. 3rd time was a charm. Not to mention I am 50 mins from them. So not only did I buy the plow, but spent 6 hours of drive time to finally pick it up.

If they can't assemble a new boss v plow correctly I would be scared to have anything serviced there.


----------



## eatonpaving

RMGLawn;2125009 said:


> I bought a new boss plow from weingartz this year and it took 3 trips to finally pick it up. I did the install on another truck so I used a truck I had to pick it up. First trip, hooked up and tried lifting it, but they forgot to put fluid in it. Put fluid in it and lifted it and it blew fluid all over the front of my truck. Next trip the drivers wing wouldn't stay in scoop as who ever installed the fitting on the manifold screwed the o ring right into the threads so it was toast. 3rd time was a charm. Not to mention I am 50 mins from them. So not only did I buy the plow, but spent 6 hours of drive time to finally pick it up.
> 
> If they can't assemble a new boss v plow correctly I would be scared to have anything serviced there.


those guys are a joke....then they give you attitude to boot..


----------



## RMGLawn

eatonpaving;2125011 said:


> those guys are a joke....then they give you attitude to boot..


The attitude was horrible. And the worst part is the sales guy offered a $25 dollar gift card instead of saying sorry


----------



## johnnywaz

eatonpaving;2125011 said:


> those guys are a joke....then they give you attitude to boot..


Their attitudes ARE the worst! But i bet they deal with a lot of morons on a daily basis. Its hard to stay positive when your bombarded with idiots. I only use them when i'm in a bind for parts. i always have all my part numbers printed ahead of time when i go into that place.


----------



## First Responder

I will agree with the attitudes, but the steaks are yummy!


----------



## cuttingedge13

It looks like the city or county tried to pre salt Schoolcraft Road at Inkster in Livonia.....it's just blowing around and most of it piled along the curb. Great use of our tax dollars!!!! At least the city used liquid on the overpasses.


----------



## eatonpaving

*this week*

Customize Your Weather.gov
Enter Your City, ST or ZIP Code
Remember Me

Privacy Policy

Detroit/Pontiac, MI

Weather Forecast Office
AFDblog
Weather.gov > Detroit/Pontiac, MI > AFDblog

Current Hazards
 Current Conditions
Radar
Forecasts
Rivers and Lakes
Climate and Past Weather
Local Information

Forecast commentary -

An active weather pattern has set up for the start of the new week as multiple boundaries and
shortwaves move through the longwave flow. The first in a series of two cold fronts has the first
one just off to the east of the area at press time. Northwesterly winds behind the front have
brought in cooler temps which have lead to a quick drop in temps across the area early this morning.
Temps still expected to warm slightly this morning ahead of the second cold front, although not as
warm as yesterday. Another shot of cooler air will follow in the wake of the second cold front this
afternoon. Some light snow showers may develop later this afternoon as the shortwave and associated
frontal boundary sweep across. Winds will once again be gusty with this second frontal passage this
afternoon before quickly tapering off this evening. After that there is not much of a break from the
activity as yet another system looks to still impact southeast Michigan on Tuesday.

The forecast gets more complicated with this next system which has multiple factors going into it.
Models are showing two waves of energy coupled with a jet streak that look to dive south and phase
together helping to drive the low. The main shortwave driving this system will be in the process of
moving from the Pacific northwest and digging south across the Southern Plains today before moving
up towards the Ohio River Valley. Models are starting to come into better agreement and should
continue to do so with the next run at 12z since the wave will be better sampled. By Tuesday, the
low pressure system will have developed and will be strengthening as it moves up across the Ohio
River Valley. The precip can be broken up into essentially two parts with the first coming with the
fgen band between 09z and 12z Tuesday with precip type being all snow. The second component then
comes right on the heels of the first creating more of a challenge with precip type for locations
around Detroit and south. This is where the amount of warmer air and thus precip type is still in
question. Model soundings for the most part keep the column below 0C with the exception of the
latest NAM run which noses some warmer air in around the 850 to 750 mb layer. If something like the
NAM was to play out then points from Detroit southward would see the potential for sleet/freezing
rain between 18z and 00z before precip changes back to all snow Tuesday night. Going forecast
advertises this and only changes were to increase pops and tweak snowfall amounts during the
Tuesday/Tuesday night timeframe. Will not be running with any headline decisions right now since the
onset with the fgen band is a late period two and the southern activity does not get going until
late period 3. This is shaping up to be at least an advisory event with a longer duration and up to
a possible 5 inches of total snow accumulation. Snow accumulations of 3 to 5 inches possible for
areas north of Detroit and 2 to 4 inches for areas south.

By 12z Wednesday any precip left will be pushing off to the east as the system moves towards the
east coast. Things calm down for the rest of the extended forecast period. The area will remain in a
longwave trough through at least Friday as surface high pressure moving down from Canada builds in.
This will keep drier conditions over the region during this time. Weak ridging starts to build in
Friday night, however that looks to be short lived as a shortwave is advertised to quickly move
across the Great Lakes region Saturday/Saturday night. By the end of the forecast period models are
showing strong upper level ridging building in bringing back the potential for above normal temps to
the region.

. . posted at 338 AM EST Monday February 29 2016


----------



## redskinsfan34

Well that was a long read but very detailed thanks for posting Eaton.


----------



## eatonpaving

redskinsfan34;2125071 said:


> Well that was a long read but very detailed thanks for posting Eaton.


 I don't really understand it myself but you're welcome


----------



## boss75

RMGLawn;2125012 said:


> The attitude was horrible. And the worst part is the sales guy offered a $25 dollar gift card instead of saying sorry


They have several stores, which stores have all of these problems, I have never had any problems with them. I wonder how many of the guys that have had trouble with them will be belling up for a free steak dinner next week.


----------



## RMGLawn

boss75;2125090 said:


> They have several stores, which stores have all of these problems, I have never had any problems with them. I wonder how many of the guys that have had trouble with them will be belling up for a free steak dinner next week.


The one I have been to is right off of 275.

And I have never been to one of their open houses, nor do I plan on ever going because I won't be purchasing anything from them.


----------



## eatonpaving

RMGLawn;2125095 said:


> The one I have been to is right off of 275.
> 
> And I have never been to one of their open houses, nor do I plan on ever going because I won't be purchasing anything from them.


 never been to their steak dinner nor will I ever go


----------



## terrapro

Forecasts are all over the place now. Not looking real positive for a two push event.


----------



## Freshwater

When is this free steak dinner? I've never had a problem, but I've only bought small stuff from them. If I did have a problem to the point I wouldn't buy from them anymore, I'd still go get free steak out of spite.

The invite just came in the mail, lol....


----------



## boss75

Freshwater;2125113 said:


> When is this free steak dinner? I've never had a problem, but I've only bought small stuff from them. If I did have a problem to the point I wouldn't buy from them anymore, I'd still go get free steak out of spite.
> 
> The invite just came in the mail, lol....


I imagine others will to.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

boss75;2125090 said:


> They have several stores, which stores have all of these problems, I have never had any problems with them. I wonder how many of the guys that have had trouble with them will be belling up for a free steak dinner next week.


Haven't had major issues like mentioned at the Cedartucky store, and am always in for a great steak.


----------



## h2oking

terrapro;2125112 said:


> Forecasts are all over the place now. Not looking real positive for a two push event.


Trucks are barely recovered from the last one, and I bet there are still going to be a lot of bummed out people that don't get to go to the trade show tomorrow either way.


----------



## bdryer

eatonpaving;2125011 said:


> those guys are a joke....then they give you attitude to boot..


Surprised to hear all the negativity towards Weingartz... 2 mowers, numerous handhelds, Billygoat push blowers, many parts and service over the years. Not one complaint can I give to this establishment. Sometimes I wince at the prices that they get, but then I remember the quality service that I've received.

Utica store. Been going there since I was a kid with my dad. Maybe its the location?


----------



## BossPlow2010

bdryer;2125144 said:


> Surprised to hear all the negativity towards Weingartz... 2 mowers, numerous handhelds, Billygoat push blowers, many parts and service over the years. Not one complaint can I give to this establishment. Sometimes I wince at the prices that they get, but then I remember the quality service that I've received.
> 
> Utica store. Been going there since I was a kid with my dad. Maybe its the location?


I haven't had any issues with sales, but the FH location service center sucks!


----------



## gunsworth

bdryer;2125144 said:


> Surprised to hear all the negativity towards Weingartz... 2 mowers, numerous handhelds, Billygoat push blowers, many parts and service over the years. Not one complaint can I give to this establishment. Sometimes I wince at the prices that they get, but then I remember the quality service that I've received.
> 
> Utica store. Been going there since I was a kid with my dad. Maybe its the location?


All my issues and dads issues were at utica. Could go on for hours, ill just say ive dealt with some serious incompetence in repairs and installs. I still buy from them as inhave good relati ok ns with sales, but their repair staff es no bueno


----------



## Tberrylawn

Awesome time for my tranny to start acting up! I guess that ten inches of wet cement did more damage then I thought! Hoping to have the problem taking care of before we have to plow!!


----------



## terrapro

Tberrylawn;2125169 said:


> Awesome time for my tranny to start acting up! I guess that ten inches of wet cement did more damage then I thought! Hoping to have the problem taking care of before we have to plow!!


Just another perfect example as to why big storms are just stupid, they end up costing you money it's ridiculous


----------



## NewBreed

BossPlow2010;2125147 said:


> I haven't had any issues with sales, but the FH location service center sucks!


I dont post often but had to chime in the FH location is a joke had nothing but problems only reason I even tried them was because I had such a great experience at the Cedar Springs location when i used to go to them


----------



## redskinsfan34

Tberrylawn;2125169 said:


> Awesome time for my tranny to start acting up! I guess that ten inches of wet cement did more damage then I thought! Hoping to have the problem taking care of before we have to plow!!


Sorry to hear that. If you were closer to my area I could recommend a great trans shop.


----------



## bdryer

gunsworth;2125155 said:


> All my issues and dads issues were at utica. Could go on for hours, ill just say ive dealt with some serious incompetence in repairs and installs. I still buy from them as inhave good relati ok ns with sales, but their repair staff es no bueno


Interesting... Not saying that you havent had issues. I'm just going on my experiences with them. Other than trying to get things fixed quickly during the busy season (spring), I have always been impressed. Only takes one bad experience though to muck things up.


----------



## gunsworth

bdryer;2125194 said:


> Interesting... Not saying that you havent had issues. I'm just going on my experiences with them. Other than trying to get things fixed quickly during the busy season (spring), I have always been impressed. Only takes one bad experience though to muck things up.


Havent had one good repair with them, get stuck when i need a loaner and have no choice. They usually rectify the issue, but seems likeni always have to come right back because they either dont fix the issue, or cause another...

Also interesting read on the storm tomorrow lol
http://www.clickondetroit.com/weather/winter-weather-advisory-issued-for-tuesday-in-metro-detroit


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Tberrylawn;2125169 said:


> Awesome time for my tranny to start acting up! I guess that ten inches of wet cement did more damage then I thought! Hoping to have the problem taking care of before we have to plow!!


Next time try and plow a couple times at 5 inches. Its easier on the equipment.


----------



## Tberrylawn

Yea, my cousin owns a mechanic shop so its first in line for tomorrow and we will be praying its only the sensor that the code is putting out. 

Big heavy storms are stupid. I would much rather only have to push 2-5 inches. I did multiple pushes on commercial lots, plowed those 3 times. 

How ever I am consider "young" in this industry with this being only my 4th year pushing snow, and I always try to be a sponge to you old vets! Any sound advice is always taken!!


----------



## eatonpaving

Tberrylawn;2125213 said:


> Yea, my cousin owns a mechanic shop so its first in line for tomorrow and we will be praying its only the sensor that the code is putting out.
> 
> Big heavy storms are stupid. I would much rather only have to push 2-5 inches. I did multiple pushes on commercial lots, plowed those 3 times.
> 
> How ever I am consider "young" in this industry with this being only my 4th year pushing snow, and I always try to be a sponge to you old vets! Any sound advice is always taken!!


plowed my first lot in 1982, was gun hoe about it...drove the hell out of the truck, trying to stack snow 12' high, learned real quick what that will do to a truck, now i plow with the storm and i never get in a hurry about it...if you have the gas mashed more than half way then your just hurting your truck, i dont try to stack the snow anymore my piles are usally about 3 to 4 feet high,about every 20 mins or so i give the truck a rest and i have some coffee.......after all the pushing is done and the storm is over and the piles are in the lot i go in at night with the bobcat and push them up...i dont take on more work than one truck can do...we run two trucks but if one is down or the driver dont show i can take care of it my self...and one thing i learned is with a new truck its allways something, all my trucks are older ones and dont have all the electrial issues....and i never finance snow equipment...but thats just me....i have had the same kohls and dollar tree accounts for 9 years....


----------



## Superior L & L

Tberrylawn;2125213 said:


> How ever I am consider "young" in this industry with this being only my 4th year pushing snow, and I always try to be a sponge to you old vets! Any sound advice is always taken!!


Good attitude to have. Most newb's think they know it all. I remember when I started the only weather forecaster was on the news or I watched local on the 8's on the weather channel. We are spoiled now


----------



## Tberrylawn

Yes I tell people some of the weather that Express tells us is on the way and they give me funny looks and then after the fact they want to know where i got my info from:laughing:


----------



## Freshwater

This storm is moving a ludicrous speed, it's gone plaid... If it stays this fast the guessers might be right, for once.....


----------



## delong17

Freshwater;2125247 said:


> This storm is moving a ludicrous speed, it's gone plaid... If it stays this fast the guessers might be right, for once.....


for the ignorant, what do you mean? Its going to pass over quick? or dump a lot early?

Guesers meaning weather.com?


----------



## eatonpaving

delong17;2125267 said:


> for the ignorant, what do you mean? Its going to pass over quick? or dump a lot early?
> 
> Guesers meaning weather.com?


 Anybody seeing any snow


----------



## Green Glacier

snowing north of Chelsea


----------



## Green Glacier

looks like its going to move north


----------



## On a Call

Funny how bad things stick like glue and the good things slide off like Rain x


----------



## bln

Coming down lightly in south Lyon


----------



## Green Glacier

Aaaahhh looks like I'm wrong


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Moved in quick........nothing at 0100, .25" at 0145.


----------



## TheXpress2002

winter storm warnings have now been hoisted...
WINTER WEATHER MESSAGE
NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE DETROIT/PONTIAC MI
409 AM EST TUE MAR 1 2016

MIZ060>063-068>070-012100-
/O.UPG.KDTX.WW.Y.0006.000000T0000Z-160302T0500Z/
/O.NEW.KDTX.WS.W.0004.160301T0909Z-160302T0400Z/
SHIAWASSEE-GENESEE-LAPEER-ST. CLAIR-LIVINGSTON-OAKLAND-MACOMB-
INCLUDING THE CITIES OF...OWOSSO...FLINT...LAPEER...PORT HURON...
HOWELL...PONTIAC...WARREN
409 AM EST TUE MAR 1 2016

...WINTER STORM WARNING IN EFFECT UNTIL 11 PM EST THIS EVENING...

THE NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE IN DETROIT/PONTIAC HAS ISSUED A
WINTER STORM WARNING...WHICH IS IN EFFECT UNTIL 11 PM EST THIS
EVENING. THE WINTER WEATHER ADVISORY IS NO LONGER IN EFFECT.

HAZARDOUS WEATHER...

* LIGHT SNOW WILL PERIST THROUGH THE MORNING COMMUTE. THE SNOW
WILL THEN INCREASE IN INTENSITY DURING THE AFTERNOON BECOMING
HEAVY AT TIMES BETWEEN 2 PM AND 8 PM EST.

* STORM TOTAL ACCUMULATION 6 TO 9 INCHES.

IMPACTS...

* SNOW-COVERED ROADS WILL BE SLICK.

* HEAVIEST SNOW EXPECTED DURING TUESDAY EVENING COMMUTE.

PRECAUTIONARY/PREPAREDNESS ACTIONS...

* A WINTER WEATHER ADVISORY MEANS THAT PERIODS OF SNOW WILL
CAUSE TRAVEL DIFFICULTIES. BE PREPARED FOR SLIPPERY ROADS AND
LIMITED VISIBILITIES...AND USE CAUTION WHILE DRIVING.

&&

PRECAUTIONARY/PREPAREDNESS ACTIONS...

* A WINTER STORM WARNING MEANS SIGNIFICANT AMOUNTS OF SNOW ARE
EXPECTED OR OCCURRING. THIS WILL MAKE TRAVEL VERY HAZARDOUS.

* PREPARE...PLAN...AND STAY INFORMED.
VISIT HTTP://GO.USA.GOV/RR8


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Coming down pretty good in Lapeer.


----------



## Freshwater

delong17;2125267 said:


> for the ignorant, what do you mean? Its going to pass over quick? or dump a lot early?
> 
> Guesers meaning weather.com?


Yes TV weathermen. 
Speed reference was to a movie. Someone might chime in who knows it.


----------



## redskinsfan34

All schools open in Washtenaw county.


----------



## terrapro

Schools closed out here...again, they have been off since last Thursday.

Looks like a lull for a bit


----------



## TheXpress2002

Quiet until late morning early afternoon as the low pressure system slides to our SE. At that point of time snowfall rates in excess of 1 inch per hour can be expected this afternoon. Snow should taper off before midnight.


----------



## cuttingedge13

Freshwater;2125354 said:


> Yes TV weathermen.
> Speed reference was to a movie. Someone might chime in who knows it.


Spaceballs...... When will then be now?


----------



## Freshwater

cuttingedge13;2125392 said:


> Spaceballs...... When will then be now?


Found anything yet, no.... Found anything yet, no.... Found anything yet, man we ain't found shizz!!!!!


----------



## redskinsfan34

Comb the desert!


----------



## On a Call

eatonpaving;2124991 said:


> last summer i bought a new leaf blower from weingartz and got to the job and started using it...within 5 mins it was vibrating bad, they did not put any oil in it...shut my job down and took it back, they would not give me another one....they had it for a week, when i got it it still vibrated. once my job was done i took it back and they sent it to billygoat, billygoat said it was run without oil and needed a new motor......weingartz rebuilt it, it ran for 20 mins and exploded....13hp honda...i took it back and we got into a fight...they called the police so i had to leave....never ever buy from them again....i bought a used 13hp honda from ebay, now when i need something i go to commerical plymouth rd...


Curious ?

Was it supposed to be prepped ?

If so you had every right to be upset !


----------



## On a Call

How you guys hanging up there nothing down here.


----------



## RMGLawn

On a Call;2125423 said:


> How you guys hanging up there nothing down here.


Dusting In Wyandotte early this morning but it is gone now.

Weather underground says rain starting at 2:30


----------



## On a Call

That is good to hear. Wife is a teacher in Dearborne Heights. I spent the night in Toledo working on front wheel bearing on my Dodge.

I drive right through your area heading home to Oakpark.


----------



## redskinsfan34

John Dee forecast is out for today


----------



## eatonpaving

On a Call;2125422 said:


> Curious ?
> 
> Was it supposed to be prepped ?
> 
> If so you had every right to be upset !


it was a blower on the floor....thy took it in back for about 10 mins and brought it back out, started it up.. and i took it....the tag that says no oil was gone....


----------



## On a Call

The fact that they started it for you means to me they fueled it . Which would indicate that it was ready for use. I am surprised they treated you that way. Which store was it ?

I was almost ready to purchase several dumper dogs and two V snow dogs.


----------



## gunsworth

On a Call;2125474 said:


> The fact that they started it for you means to me they fueled it . Which would indicate that it was ready for use. I am surprised they treated you that way. Which store was it ?
> 
> I was almost ready to purchase several dumper dogs and two V snow dogs.


Dont have them install, they drilled into my fuel filler tube when they installed my truckcraft dump insert. Took me 3 fuel pumps in 2 years to figure out... 
at the time i would pull it out in the winter and dump bulk salt in the bed, so salt water was funneling into my gastank through that hole


----------



## On a Call

Wow, you really have had problems with them. 

I was going to do the install myself. 

Did they ever offer to compensate you ?


----------



## On a Call

By the way what is it like up there ? I am in Toledo nothing down here.


----------



## First Responder

Freshwater;2125406 said:


> Found anything yet, no.... Found anything yet, no.... Found anything yet, man we ain't found shizz!!!!!


May the Schwartz be with you


----------



## redskinsfan34

Raining in Dexter.


----------



## Plow-jeff

Every bit of 6 inches in lansing


----------



## Plow-jeff

With ice now falling from sky, roads are trash, slipping everywhere lol


----------



## delong17

Plow-jeff;2125511 said:


> With ice now falling from sky, roads are trash, slipping everywhere lol


stuck in an exam until 2:30 at MSU, im never going to make it home with these roads. People are moving at a snails pace in lansing. Roads are absolute crap. MSU Campus operations are pretty damn impressive though, Toolcats with Kage systems, and Kubota tractors with custom kage systems. I would say 6-8" on campus so far.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

The weather channel is putting us at 8-12". I don't put a lot of faith in the weather channel so we will see, snow good right now.


----------



## delong17

LapeerLandscape;2125517 said:


> The weather channel is putting us at 8-12". I don't put a lot of faith in the weather channel so we will see, snow good right now.


you guys have been getting nailed up there! just 10 miles north and complete difference in weather.... this weather is nuts.


----------



## terrapro

Nasty freezing rain and drizzle here in Howell this is definitely going to cut into the totals if this does not change soon


----------



## gunsworth

On a Call;2125487 said:


> Wow, you really have had problems with them.
> 
> I was going to do the install myself.
> 
> Did they ever offer to compensate you ?


Basically said "did we really do that, sorry that sucks"

Not a flake here yet, just went grocery shopping lol


----------



## delong17

gunsworth;2125522 said:


> Basically said "did we really do that, sorry that sucks"
> 
> Not a flake here yet, just went grocery shopping lol


I would go talk to Chris Bolton, Larry, or Tom at the Clarkston store.... As much as i hate taking things in to weingartz, they always treat me well. They are the three managers at the Clarkston store. Tom is the service manager, he has always treated me right....Larry is parts manager and Chris is the sales manager. Between them, they will figure you out.... even when their idiot put my mower through my back window of my truck.


----------



## On a Call

Looks like a night event for us in Oakpark and you guys.

Well if what you say is true I am going to buy from a different source. That is no way to treat a customer. My experience with them so far was high pressure sales. Buy it now before the price increase next week


----------



## Plow-jeff

delong17;2125515 said:


> stuck in an exam until 2:30 at MSU, im never going to make it home with these roads. People are moving at a snails pace in lansing. Roads are absolute crap. MSU Campus operations are pretty damn impressive though, Toolcats with Kage systems, and Kubota tractors with custom kage systems. I would say 6-8" on campus so far.


Ya msu definitely has the right idea, I went there 08-10, that campus is a pretty tight ship. Just watch out for the Asian girls in there Porsches.


----------



## delong17

On a Call;2125526 said:


> Looks like a night event for us in Oakpark and you guys.
> 
> Well if what you say is true I am going to buy from a different source. That is no way to treat a customer. My experience with them so far was high pressure sales. Buy it now before the price increase next week


I think the problem with weingartz is, they want to sell A LOT to make their nut in sales, and, They are used to dealing with residencial/consumers, and not commercial guys. Depending on which salesman you use, they should know we aren't r tards with regards to knowing what we want. I think ive never had an issue with weingartz sales because i know what im going in to get, and ive done my research before.

Normally they are much cheaper with major repairs than other companies ive used because their parts are affordable. I dont use them for maintenance because its a rip off, i dont use them for tune ups because its a rip off... I have to pick my battles with every mechanic service i use. Knowing who does this cheaper, and that more expensive and sort through them.


----------



## delong17

Plow-jeff;2125528 said:


> Ya msu definitely has the right idea, I went there 08-10, that campus is a pretty tight ship. Just watch out for the Asian girls in there Porsches.


saw a chromed out Lamborini wrapped around a pole like 4 weeks ago. Asian on a stretcher right next to the car. Not sure where they are getting all this money for all these fancy super cars and luxury vehicles.


----------



## 06clarkd

In the last 30 minutes weather.com has changed it from 8-12 to 5-8 to 3-5 now it's 1-3 today and 1-3 tonight never seen a forecast change that quick let's hope they are wrong aboot the wind.... Wind sucks


----------



## johnnywaz

LapeerLandscape;2125517 said:


> The weather channel is putting us at 8-12". I don't put a lot of faith in the weather channel so we will see, snow good right now.


You getting the 2 inch an hour snow yet?


----------



## MikeLawnSnowLLC

anyone seeing snow? 2:30 here and still dry


----------



## redskinsfan34

II'm getting straight rain. Right now.


----------



## First Responder

Dry as a bone here!


----------



## LapeerLandscape

johnnywaz;2125558 said:


> You getting the 2 inch an hour snow yet?


I dont think so. It needs to pick up the pace to make that rate.


----------



## johnnywaz

MikeLawnSnowLLC;2125560 said:


> anyone seeing snow? 2:30 here and still dry


Still dry in macomb twp. But its coming. Lots of snow just to the north. Looks like AnnArbor is getting sleet or freezing rain.


----------



## Green Glacier

redskinsfan34;2125562 said:


> II'm getting straight rain. Right now.


Anything freezing thanks


----------



## johnnywaz

LapeerLandscape;2125567 said:


> I dont think so. It needs to pick up the pace to make that rate.


There is a cell building on RADAR scope looks like it will dump on you. The heavy stuff right now looks to be just north of you.


----------



## redskinsfan34

Green Glacier;2125571 said:


> Anything freezing thanks


No. Not right now.


----------



## Green Glacier

redskinsfan34;2125573 said:


> No. Not right now.


Good thanks didn't want to get out of my recliner


----------



## Green Glacier

We have 1/2 inch ice pellets in waterloo


----------



## redskinsfan34

Man that's weird. Just an FYI. I'm in Dexter not Chelsea.


----------



## gunsworth

Starting to snleeain at 13/greenfield


----------



## redskinsfan34

Green Glacier;2125574 said:


> Good thanks didn't want to get out of my recliner


I'm listening to the tiger game. I hear ya.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

On accu-weather's radar in motion it looks like a lava lamp.


----------



## Lightningllc

Holy crap it's pouring at my house. I straight rain. 

Mother Nature has been doing some serious drugs this year. 

Still calling for 8+ inches. Man it's gonna be heavy. Real heavy


----------



## MikeLawnSnowLLC

Just starting to sleet now wondering if the totals will be knocked down since it's starting 3 hours later then originally predicted.


----------



## terrapro

And now it's snowing, HARD. This is going to be an interesting night


----------



## On a Call

Where abouts are you terra


----------



## terrapro

Howell M59 and 96

It was freezing rain/sleet and now switched over


----------



## MikeLawnSnowLLC

Good news is it will be out of here by 12 maybe earlier plenty of time to clear the commercials


----------



## TKO1

Raining in Belleville


----------



## MikeLawnSnowLLC

Light snow just starting on the east side almost 5 hours after they originally said it would start.


----------



## redskinsfan34

It's a straight up mess in Chelsea.


----------



## Green Glacier

Redskins did I just see you drive thought Chelsea


----------



## TKO1

Just turned to snow in Belleville. Coming down good.


----------



## boss75

Coming down good in Troy.


----------



## Lightningllc

1" already in Dexter with a heavy slush under.


----------



## Plow-jeff

10 in Lansing, straight blizzard.


----------



## On a Call

Rain in Toledo


----------



## 1olddogtwo

22F in Chicago.... It's coming


----------



## redskinsfan34

Green Glacier;2125629 said:


> Redskins did I just see you drive thought Chelsea


Yes. Were you dropping the blade pulling into the gym lot?


----------



## Green Glacier

redskinsfan34;2125648 said:


> Yes. Were you dropping the blade pulling into the gym lot?


That was me black f350 9.2 vxt


----------



## redskinsfan34

Got it. Next time I see yet I'll stop and say hello.


----------



## terrapro

Plow-jeff;2125639 said:


> 10 in Lansing, straight blizzard.


Dang maybe 3-4" in Howell


----------



## sefh

Coming down snow really hard by the line. Almost whiteout.


----------



## On a Call

Not too bad in T town.

Just starting to collect on the pavement.

Sefh how much do you have on the pavement


----------



## sefh

A good 1/4" now but it's coming down nice and steady.


----------



## Green Glacier

I thought we would see a brake but that wraparound is building lake affect


----------



## redskinsfan34

I just saw that.


----------



## redskinsfan34

Well once the main storm moves out of here in 30 minutes or so I'm going out to start my route. Not going to wait any longer. If I have to touch up some picky customers tomorrow so be it. I hope that's the right plan.


----------



## Superior L & L

North side of genesee county has at least 9". Still coming down. South side probably 6"


----------



## sefh

Taking my daughter to dance. Roads are spotty. Slick in some areas. Bunch of slush too.


----------



## redskinsfan34

Green glacier. Are you hitting residential soon or wait out to see what lake effect does?


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Superior L & L;2125717 said:


> North side of genesee county has at least 9". Still coming down. South side probably 6"


Probably the same here although its hard to tell with all the wind.


----------



## terrapro

Ok ready for this to be done...fine with the work I just don't want the kids to have ANOTHER freaking snow day that we have to find sitters for


----------



## RMGLawn

terrapro;2125726 said:


> Ok ready for this to be done...fine with the work I just don't want the kids to have ANOTHER freaking snow day that we have to find sitters for


Bring them with you and make them do sidewalks. Done. You will sleep well and so will they.


----------



## gunsworth

RMGLawn;2125730 said:


> Bring them with you and make them do sidewalks. Done. You will sleep well and so will they.


Lol sometimes my dad would call me in sick so i could shovel, against my will, without pay lmao. The good ole days


----------



## sefh

gunsworth;2125739 said:


> Lol sometimes my dad would call me in sick so i could shovel, against my will, without pay lmao. The good ole days


Back when you solved the whole walk and drive for free or a cookie. That doesn't happen now a days.


----------



## Green Glacier

redskinsfan34;2125722 said:


> Green glacier. Are you hitting residential soon or wait out to see what lake effect does?


Doing mine when I'm done with commercials


----------



## Green Glacier

I think the lake will be done about an hour


----------



## Green Glacier

It just hit Chelsea


----------



## kg26

No snow in Bloomfield to Ferndale I mean the snow has stopped.


----------



## terrapro

AND no school...this is the 5th day called off which makes a 7day weekend, ridiculous!


----------



## kg26

I'm measuring 2 inches in Southfield.


----------



## On a Call

Rain rain rain then two hours of snow and two inches of wet stuff that froze


----------



## RMGLawn

On a Call;2125838 said:


> Rain rain rain then two hours of snow and two inches of wet stuff that froze


Barely an inch downriver now by time everything was melted and froze


----------



## gunsworth

TheXpress2002;2123771 said:


> First one is a bowling ball the second one is a cannonball


Looks like the bowling ball went in the gutter, is the cannonball gonna make it out of the cannon?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

gunsworth;2125854 said:


> Looks like the bowling ball went in the gutter, is the cannonball gonna make it out of the cannon?


I hope not, we're just shy of 40% of our season total in the last 2 storms. I'm beat.

After an easy winter, people don't grasp the concept that it ain't going to be perfect by noon when we only had an inch at 6ish, and then it started coming down. Firing one customer today. A couple more will not be getting renewals next year.


----------



## gunsworth

Mark Oomkes;2125857 said:


> I hope not, we're just shy of 40% of our season total in the last 2 storms. I'm beat.
> 
> After an easy winter, people don't grasp the concept that it ain't going to be perfect by noon when we only had an inch at 6ish, and then it started coming down. Firing one customer today. A couple more will not be getting renewals next year.


Isnt it funny when they cant believe you arent going to fight for their business and do whatever they please, no matter how irrational?


----------



## Freshwater

Mark Oomkes;2125857 said:


> I hope not, we're just shy of 40% of our season total in the last 2 storms. I'm beat.
> 
> After an easy winter, people don't grasp the concept that it ain't going to be perfect by noon when we only had an inch at 6ish, and then it started coming down. Firing one customer today. A couple more will not be getting renewals next year.


Mark 18"??? Is that total correct?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Freshwater;2125890 said:


> Mark 18"??? Is that total correct?


In the last week, yes.


----------



## Freshwater

Mark Oomkes;2125892 said:


> In the last week, yes.


Oh ok, nice week. 1" at 6am is the worst timing, people have no clue.


----------



## terrapro

It could snow a hand full of times more for all I care, as long as it actually snows that is...if the money is green I'm happy


----------



## On a Call

Mark Oomkes;2125857 said:


> I hope not, we're just shy of 40% of our season total in the last 2 storms. I'm beat.
> 
> After an easy winter, people don't grasp the concept that it ain't going to be perfect by noon when we only had an inch at 6ish, and then it started coming down. Firing one customer today. A couple more will not be getting renewals next year.


Sell them Mark.

Might as well make something off them.

But then that would not be fair to another company, unless they are jerks too :laughing: one deserves another


----------



## On a Call

terrapro;2125726 said:


> Ok ready for this to be done...fine with the work I just don't want the kids to have ANOTHER freaking snow day that we have to find sitters for


Wife would like to know what school system, she is a teacher.


----------



## terrapro

On a Call;2125932 said:


> Wife would like to know what school system, she is a teacher.


Howell Public schools and surrounding area. 
Last week thurs and fri cause of the storm and Monday was because we had some punk kid from North Carolina threaten to shoot up our schools on twitter and now these 2 snowdays


----------



## On a Call

Teachers put up with a lot ! 

A young boy has the habit of head butting a friend of my wife. She is sore and has bruises, principal does nothing.


----------



## terrapro

On a Call;2125953 said:


> Teachers put up with a lot !
> 
> A young boy has the habit of head butting a friend of my wife. She is sore and has bruises, principal does nothing.


Wow thats nuts


----------



## Freshwater

On a Call;2125953 said:


> Teachers put up with a lot !
> 
> A young boy has the habit of head butting a friend of my wife. She is sore and has bruises, principal does nothing.


That's sad because all these schools have services available to them. My mom is a 
parapro in a local school district.


----------



## absolutely

Our area got slammed with 0-48 inches ( very windy). Average of 12". Started plowing with 3" by 10am yesterday and finally got done today at 2pm. Anything done before 11pm needed to be hit again. With 10 inches of wet wet wet snow last week, we need a breather. Our bottom line will love this but my body doesn't.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

absolutely;2126126 said:


> Our area got slammed with 0-48 inches ( very windy). Average of 12". Started plowing with 3" by 10am yesterday and finally got done today at 2pm. Anything done before 11pm needed to be hit again. With 10 inches of wet wet wet snow last week, we need a breather. *Our bottom line will love this but my body doesn't.*


It's been a weird year. Seems like everyone is having equipment\employee\stupid customer issues as well as working their butts off for minimal amounts of snow and getting killed on these types.


----------



## absolutely

Mark Oomkes;2126131 said:


> It's been a weird year. Seems like everyone is having equipment\employee\stupid customer issues as well as working their butts off for minimal amounts of snow and getting killed on these types.


Employees have been the worst part of it for us this year. Some go above and beyond while others just don't have any pride or urgency, if they even answer their phone.


----------



## Freshwater

I've had 4 full plow events all year with 6 different combinations of shovelers, 2 of which never even made it to a storm.


----------



## redskinsfan34

Ryan, care to give your thoughts on tomorrow and Saturday?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

absolutely;2126135 said:


> Employees have been the worst part of it for us this year. Some go above and beyond while others just don't have any pride or urgency, if they even answer their phone.


Had a shoveler who hasn't answered his phone twice. And a couple stupid moves in addition. Overall, the employees have been fantastic. Equipment has been a major problem. Customers who just can't grasp that we don't control the weather is the biggest one. And I screwed up by overloading one route.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes;2126190 said:


> Had a shoveler who hasn't answered his phone twice. And a couple stupid moves in addition. Overall, the employees have been fantastic. Equipment has been a major problem. Customers who just can't grasp that we don't control the weather is the biggest one. And I screwed up by overloading one route.


The customers all say I bet your happy this stuff is falling from the sky.


----------



## Lightningllc

Oh. I hate when people say. There's been no snow this winter you have to be hurting. 

IM LIKE I LOVE IT BEST YEAR EVER, they walk away going wtf


----------



## terrapro

Lightningllc;2126230 said:


> Oh. I hate when people say. There's been no snow this winter you have to be hurting.
> 
> IM LIKE I LOVE IT BEST YEAR EVER, they walk away going wtf


lol yeah but there is a negative repercussion from a slow season, people feel they didn't get what they paid for out of the seasonals.


----------



## bln

terrapro;2126251 said:


> lol yeah but there is a negative repercussion from a slow season, people feel they didn't get what they paid for out of the seasonals.


Then the next year they switch to per push/application and work every night


----------



## terrapro

bln;2126276 said:


> Then the next year they switch to per push/application and work every night


I would take that over losing my ass every year on the seasonals...I would rather be broke not doing anything then broke doing way to much and going in the red


----------



## bln

terrapro;2126281 said:


> I would take that over losing my ass every year on the seasonals...I would rather be broke not doing anything then broke doing way to much and going in the red


You got it


----------



## On a Call

For me, it is matter of balance.

Contract, per push, and combinations I use all three


----------



## terrapro

On a Call;2126304 said:


> For me, it is matter of balance.
> 
> Contract, per push, and combinations I use all three


Yep that is all good in theory, just remember you can't predict everything.


----------



## On a Call

That is why I use all three


----------



## MikeLawnSnowLLC

All about balance I split my contracts right down the middle half seasonal half per push all salt is per application I've found this works best and covers me regardless of a light or heavy winter.


----------



## Freshwater

gunsworth;2125854 said:


> Looks like the bowling ball went in the gutter, is the cannonball gonna make it out of the cannon?


The bowling ball scored a strike, just in the bowling alley to the north. They must have had better drink specials.

I thought the storm set up great, salt run tues morning, real snow started at 5 done by 10. Plowed 2-3" all night, everything done by 9am. And when it stopped it was all done no bs bands. I'll take that every storm.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Seasonals with a cap. Give them a couple before starting to charge after reaching the cap. I do have 4 that are all inclusive, but they are priced right, unless we have another 120" year. 

They don't like the fact that I can't control the weather, too bad. I explained to those that questioned the cap that I can't afford to remain in business when we have a record year such as '13-'14. My per push price covers my costs and a very small profit. But I have to cover my costs so that I can remain in business and continue to provide service to them. Everyone understood. Most didn't even question it. 

Most salting is still per application. But I no longer worry about going over my budgeted number of pushes. Commercial and residential all have caps.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Freshwater;2126415 said:


> The bowling ball scored a strike, just in the bowling alley to the north. They must have had better drink specials.
> 
> I thought the storm set up great, salt run tues morning, real snow started at 5 done by 10. Plowed 2-3" all night, everything done by 9am. And when it stopped it was all done no bs bands. I'll take that every storm.


Bite me................


----------



## GMC Driver

Mark Oomkes;2126419 said:


> S
> 
> They don't like the fact that I can't control the weather, too bad.


That's been our biggest challenge. Our weather is quite similar (just usually 6-12 hours behind), and this year the contracted clients are quick to throw out "must be nice!". They don't understand all the overhead that goes into providing this service. One of my largest clients was commenting on this, and I finally took the opportunity to explain to them that between equipment, employee wages, and salt it cost over $5K per storm to service them, meaning the previous 2 winters we barely broke even. That helped them to understand a bit better, and I haven't heard anything about it since.

Employees/equipment - that's going to happen. I've seen some of my most trusted guys screw up, even though for 10 years they have never had a problem. I have found it tougher in years where the weather has not been consistent over years where we get snow every other day. Routine does go a long way to helping with these issues.


----------



## brookline

So what's the anticipated totals for today/tomorrow?


----------



## terrapro

brookline;2126443 said:


> So what's the anticipated totals for today/tomorrow?


Ryan said 1-3" yesterday, haven't seen/heard an update from him since


----------



## eatonpaving

*done after saturday*

Forecast commentary -

Update send to grids/text products as flurries have begun to fall in Adrian with 3/2 mile vsby just
upstream at hillsdale already. The earlier timing corresponds with a northward moisture surge
evident on wv/radar composite overlay. 13z rap captures this and suggests mid-level theta-e
advection is a bit more robust than previously thought. In addition, the shortwave over northern
Lake Michigan at 1445z is quite a bit stronger than advertised in model progs. This feature will be
transient in nature, exiting to the east by early afternoon. However, it is likely providing a boost
to the background forcing field as well as providing some enhancement to moist isentropic ascent
across Lower Michigan. Given the dry nature of the 12z DTX sounding, anything that speeds up the
moistening process is a plus in terms of potential snow coverage and accums. Still some question as
to how quickly activity will spread northeast, so timing remains on the conservative side further
north from 8 mile. Nonetheless, the aforementioned observations support the 12z NAM and especially
13z rap in a more aggressive forecast for the remainder of the day. Now advertising about 3" south
of I-94 with up to an inch possible as far north as I-69.

. . posted at 1000 AM EST Thursday March 3 2016

Active weather pattern will continue right into the weekend as multiple waves traverse across the
region. Upper level trough continues to allow these waves to quickly dive south with the first wave
currently coming across the Southern Plains. The low pressure system in response will allow the
northern edge of the precip field to move over southern portion of the forecast area as the inverted
trough slides across the area. This edge at press time was dropping light snow over northern
Illinois/northwest Indiana and will slowly ease east through the morning hours. 00z model suite has
come in with a slower onset of the snow showers and a slight southerly shift in the track. The 00z
sounding from DTX also supports a later onset given the amount of dry air in the column. Precip will
slowly saturate through the morning hours with the majority of the snow showers falling in the
afternoon/early evening. Still expecting snow accumulations of between 1-2 inches for locations
south of Detroit with 0.5-1 inch possible between Detroit and Flint. Highest snowfall accumulations
expected to be for locations closer to the Ohio border.

A brief break will come on Friday as surface high pressure builds in between the two waves. Upper
level ridging building in overhead on Friday will slowly give way as the second wave moves south
from the Northern Plains on Saturday. This is where southeastern Michigan will see yet another
chance for precipitation. One concern with this system is the precip type and have introduced a
rain/snow mix during the afternoon hours on Saturday for roughly the southern third of the forecast
area. Temps look to hover just above freezing in the afternoon as southerly flow brings in the
warmer temps although this will be dependent on the track of the low. With this system... The area
is looking at potential for another inch or two of snow once it is all said and done. The system
will quickly exit off to the southeast Saturday night as high pressure once again takes over for the
remainder of the weekend.

More substantial changes come to the upper levels starting next week. Modest ridging builds in over
the plains as strong high pressure holds over the southeast Contiguous U.S.. This will put
southeastern Michigan on the northern edge of the high. Waa advection will commence and bring above
normal temps back to southeast Michigan. However, while temps will be on the warmer side compared to
what they have been, models are hinting at another active stretch of weather as a boundary sets up
right over the area.


----------



## On a Call

Mark Oomkes;2126419 said:


> Seasonals with a cap. Give them a couple before starting to charge after reaching the cap. I do have 4 that are all inclusive, but they are priced right, unless we have another 120" year.
> 
> Most salting is still per application. But I no longer worry about going over my budgeted number of pushes. Commercial and residential all have caps.


I have two larger accounts set up this way. It works well also.

All my salting is per application.


----------



## Freshwater

Mark Oomkes;2126421 said:


> Bite me................


Believe me everything else this year has been a cluster.....


----------



## John_DeereGreen

It's interesting to see the differences just in a short distance apart.

Here, it's either seasonal that includes everything no matter how much we get, per push and application, or hourly and by the ton. The latter of the three is just for uneducated customers and contractors that don't know how to bid.

I'd be pretty damn nervous to be Mark with all inclusive seasonals though, so I see why there are caps and per app salting charges. You could quickly lose your ass with all that lake effect.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Lots of interlopers on the SE MI weather thread.....:laughing::laughing::laughing:

It gets better. I bid a couple large malls last year that were all inclusive.....including hauling and stacking. Coming off a 120" year. Never heard back from them. Never heard from them last fall either. Bet I won't hear from them ever again. 

A couple are a little tight, but if it's that bad, we will need to move snow. They're also multi-year.

The biggest one is priced right. Even on a bad year. Thumbs Up

I only have maybe a half dozen per push anymore.


----------



## terrapro

I have found the contracts I prefer now after many difficult years are the seasonal plow/shovel with salt/icemelt app and hauling snow or stacking piles extra. These seem to be the most fair and easiest to get paid for which is I swear one of my biggest problems.
All inclusive I don't think I have ever comfortably made out on, IMO they are an accepted nuisance that usually are part of other lucrative contracts/properties.
I really don't mind hourly with a decent pay rate. You don't ever lose money but on a slow season you don't make much but it is a hell of a lot better then going in the red!


----------



## brookline

terrapro;2126479 said:


> I have found the contracts I prefer now after many difficult years are the seasonal plow/shovel with salt/icemelt app and hauling snow or stacking piles extra. These seem to be the most fair and easiest to get paid for which is I swear one of my biggest problems.
> All inclusive I don't think I have ever comfortably made out on, IMO they are an accepted nuisance that usually are part of other lucrative contracts/properties.
> I really don't mind hourly with a decent pay rate. You don't ever lose money but on a slow season you don't make much but it is a hell of a lot better then going in the red!


That's the only type of seasonal I will do. Salt prices are far too unpredictable. Mix that with per push at about 50/50 or at a minimum just enough seasonal to pay the bills and a bit of retention pay for employees to do some odd jobs to keep money in their pockets incase of a slow winter is perfect.


----------



## brookline

My problem this year is I didn't have enough seasonal and lost my lawn foreman to getting another job to make ends meet. Not that I blame him. Just sucks come spring.


----------



## BossPlow2010

Joe,
Thanks again for helping me the other night, ended up only being a bad wire.
If you need any help just give me a call.

Thanks 
:waving:


----------



## On a Call

brookline;2126484 said:


> That's the only type of seasonal I will do. Salt prices are far too unpredictable. Mix that with per push at about 50/50 or at a minimum just enough seasonal to pay the bills and a bit of retention pay for employees to do some odd jobs to keep money in their pockets incase of a slow winter is perfect.


I used to have troubles with salt prices also. Then went to prepaying, now know in advance how much I will be paying and charging.

Another way is to pre charge on the average use with a cap.


----------



## brookline

BossPlow2010;2126490 said:


> Joe,
> Thanks again for helping me the other night, ended up only being a bad wire.
> If you need any help just give me a call.
> 
> Thanks
> :waving:


Anytime! Glad to hear it's fixed. Not that I wouldn't have helped you again though. Lol


----------



## brookline

On a Call;2126497 said:


> I used to have troubles with salt prices also. Then went to prepaying, now know in advance how much I will be paying and charging.
> 
> Another way is to pre charge on the average use with a cap.


Not big enough to justify a salt bin and loader. Someday though


----------



## RMGLawn

brookline;2126509 said:


> Not big enough to justify a salt bin and loader. Someday though


I don't think he means stocking your own. At Raupp brothers earlier in the season you could prepay for salt at a set price. Basically you pay for your salt at a fixed price and they load it and store it for you


----------



## redskinsfan34

Light snow in Dexter and Chelsea. Not sticking as of now. Been snowing for 3 hours.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

brookline;2126487 said:


> My problem this year is I didn't have enough seasonal and lost my lawn foreman to getting another job to make ends meet. Not that I blame him. Just sucks come spring.


Ain't landscraping\plowing just great? 



On a Call;2126497 said:


> I used to have troubles with salt prices also. Then went to prepaying, now know in advance how much I will be paying and charging.
> 
> Another way is to pre charge on the average use with a cap.


How mulch salt do you use?

I suppose I could use my LOC, but I'd rather not and I don't have that mulch cash laying around.


----------



## brookline

RMGLawn;2126517 said:


> I don't think he means stocking your own. At Raupp brothers earlier in the season you could prepay for salt at a set price. Basically you pay for your salt at a fixed price and they load it and store it for you


Gotcha. I didn't realize anyone downriver did that. I wonder if the price was low enough to justify it at the begining of the season


----------



## RMGLawn

brookline;2126542 said:


> Gotcha. I didn't realize anyone downriver did that. I wonder if the price was low enough to justify it at the begining of the season


It was $75 or $80 a yard and had a 15 yard minimum.

If this was last year or the year before it would be a fantastic deal however I believe even last year they ran out. I only go to one place Downriver, and yes his prices fluctuate occasionally but he always has salt and is open almost all of the time.


----------



## Turf Z

Little off-topic, but do you guys reassess your hourly bidding rates now that fuel is down? I had a long time customer that has had the same contract price (no increase) for years and had hoped I would be lower this year since fuel is half of what it used to be per gallon.

I was just dumbfounded after hearing this.. Btw, not for snow but for summer maintenance service


----------



## BossPlow2010

Turf Z;2126571 said:


> Little off-topic, but do you guys reassess your hourly bidding rates now that fuel is down? I had a long time customer that has had the same contract price (no increase) for years and had hoped I would be lower this year since fuel is half of what it used to be per gallon.
> 
> I was just dumbfounded after hearing this.. Btw, not for snow but for summer maintenance service


If you didn't increase it when fuel was higher, I don't see why you should decrease it.
I also wouldn't want to reassess rates solely on fuel price due to too much fluctuation and uncertainty, for all you know, it could go up the day after you sign that contract.
Just my .02


----------



## terrapro

Turf Z;2126571 said:



> Little off-topic, but do you guys reassess your hourly bidding rates now that fuel is down? I had a long time customer that has had the same contract price (no increase) for years and had hoped I would be lower this year since fuel is half of what it used to be per gallon.
> 
> I was just dumbfounded after hearing this.. Btw, not for snow but for summer maintenance service


Well that is just ridiculous, that's like a total slap in the face....."oh I see you must ACTUALLY be making money this year so I was wondering if I could get a break on my bill."


----------



## terrapro

What are you guys saving this year on gas? Maybe a couple bucks an hour per truck?


----------



## Turf Z

terrapro;2126575 said:


> Well that is just ridiculous, that's like a total slap in the face....."oh I see you must ACTUALLY be making money this year so I was wondering if I could get a break on my bill."


Kind of how I felt. Apparently I was underbid with someone who did decrease pricing this year.

Commercial maintenance is already so tightly bid I was looking for a little more profit this year because of fuel. Helped big time this winter vs. the last two years.


----------



## redskinsfan34

Starting to stick to untreated surfaces in Dexter.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Turf Z;2126571 said:


> Little off-topic, but do you guys reassess your hourly bidding rates now that fuel is down? I had a long time customer that has had the same contract price (no increase) for years and had hoped I would be lower this year since fuel is half of what it used to be per gallon.
> 
> I was just dumbfounded after hearing this.. Btw, not for snow but for summer maintenance service


Sure do, prices went up.

Fuel is only a small percentage of my costs.


----------



## LogansLawnCare

terrapro;2126576 said:


> What are you guys saving this year on gas? Maybe a couple bucks an hour per truck?


Yeah if that, decreasing your price based on gas prices could end up doing more harm than good to your bottom line by then end of the season, and saving a couple dollars an hour shouldn't affect the price all that much other than on big a$$ accounts. I always love it when customers ask for discounts after agreeing on a price and when the season is almost done.


----------



## Turf Z

Mark Oomkes;2126593 said:


> Sure do, prices went up.
> 
> Fuel is only a small percentage of my costs.


But are you reassessing annually and if it's overall lower, decreasing the rate you bid per hour?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Turf Z;2126597 said:


> But are you reassessing annually and if it's overall lower, decreasing the rate you bid per hour?


Why? It's not like we could raise our rates enough to cover increased petroleum costs for fuel, fertilizer, etc.

None of my other costs are going down, especially with obammycare.


----------



## Turf Z

Mark Oomkes;2126615 said:


> Why? It's not like we could raise our rates enough to cover increased petroleum costs for fuel, fertilizer, etc.
> 
> None of my other costs are going down, especially with obammycare.


Oh I understand, was just playing devils advocate with that question


----------



## Superior L & L

Anybody got eyes on troy, rochester or auburn hills area


----------



## On a Call

I heard it looks like a push


----------



## bdryer

Superior L & L;2126636 said:


> Anybody got eyes on troy, rochester or auburn hills area


Starting to stick on treated and nontreated surfaces. Looking like at least a salting... doubt if a push will be necessary.


----------



## Boomer123

I have 1.5" at my house Waterford. God I hope we don't get 2 inches. I don't feel like going out to Plow two inches of snow


----------



## Superior L & L

Boomer123;2126671 said:


> I have 1.5" at my house Waterford. God I hope we don't get 2 inches. I don't feel like going out to Plow two inches of snow


2" is were the money is


----------



## Boomer123

Superior L & L;2126680 said:


> 2" is were the money is


2 inches of pure fluff could probably do it with a backpack blower but I still don't wanna go out


----------



## Tberrylawn

I'm thinking just a salting! I'm with you boomer don't feel like doing a push.


----------



## terrapro

Inch on the deck but maybe 1/2 at the most on pavement here in Howell. I'll probably wait till last minute AM after the snow has evaporated more or blown away for the most part then hit the walks with a backpack blower and a light dash of salt for everything...32deg and sunny tomorrow so no worries


----------



## Boomer123

I can guarantee when I get into the office tomorrow I'll probably have one or two voicemails from my residential's. " I've got snow in my driveway I can't believe you didn't come out"


----------



## redskinsfan34

Just starting to move out of Dexter. Exactly1" down.


----------



## On a Call

I like plowing 1"


----------



## Freshwater

Anybody have an 18" superduty rim for sale? I cracked a rim, new one won't be here till monday. My spare is 17", and I can't drive in 4 wheel with 1 17" rim. Snow forcast tomarrow.


----------



## redskinsfan34

Freshwater;2127004 said:


> Anybody have an 18" superduty rim for sale? I cracked a rim, new one won't be here till monday. My spare is 17", and I can't drive in 4 wheel with 1 17" rim. Snow forcast tommust be your salt truck. They're calling for less than an inch and 35 degrees.


----------



## ProperLandscape

Freshwater;2127004 said:


> Anybody have an 18" superduty rim for sale? I cracked a rim, new one won't be here till monday. My spare is 17", and I can't drive in 4 wheel with 1 17" rim. Snow forcast tomarrow.


Southern truck in imlay city has one for $75


----------



## Freshwater

ProperLandscape;2127013 said:


> Southern truck in imlay city has one for $75


Are they open on sat?


----------



## Freshwater

redskinsfan34;2127011 said:


> Freshwater;2127004 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anybody have an 18" superduty rim for sale? I cracked a rim, new one won't be here till monday. My spare is 17", and I can't drive in 4 wheel with 1 17" rim. Snow forcast tommust be your salt truck. They're calling for less than an inch and 35 degrees.
> 
> 
> 
> I hope so on this one. I just hate taking chances like that.
Click to expand...


----------



## ProperLandscape

Freshwater;2127021 said:


> Are they open on sat?


Website say 9am-1pm Saturday.


----------



## Freshwater

ProperLandscape;2127027 said:


> Website say 9am-1pm Saturday.


Thank you, I'll probably run up there in the morning.


----------



## ProperLandscape

Freshwater;2127031 said:


> Thank you, I'll probably run up there in the morning.


No problem. There is a picture of the wheel on their website.....looks almost new. I would call first to make sure they didn't sell it, that's a hike for you to drive up to imlay city


----------



## gunsworth

Freshwater;2127004 said:


> Anybody have an 18" superduty rim for sale? I cracked a rim, new one won't be here till monday. My spare is 17", and I can't drive in 4 wheel with 1 17" rim. Snow forcast tomarrow.


So long as the outside diameter of the tire is close, youll be fine. Rim size should not have anything to do with it. I wouldnt go 80 down the hway like that, but cruising around you'll be fine. And with less than an inch coming you should probably be ok in 2wd, I was in 2wd most of the time last night.

If you do need 4wd, then pavement will be slick and the mismatched sizes wont be fighting that much.


----------



## First Responder

Freshwater;2127031 said:


> Thank you, I'll probably run up there in the morning.


Might have one, you can just borrow it til yours comes in. I will check the size for ya.


----------



## First Responder

Freshwater;2127004 said:


> Anybody have an 18" superduty rim for sale? I cracked a rim, new one won't be here till monday. My spare is 17", and I can't drive in 4 wheel with 1 17" rim. Snow forcast tomarrow.


Yes they are 18". You are more than welcome to borrow one til yours comes in. We use them for spares also. No sense in buying one if u don't have too. Can call me if interested 586-921-4019
They are off a 2005 f350


----------



## gunsworth

Heres a whole set of alloys for 125 https://detroit.craigslist.org/okl/wto/5425947278.html

Edit sorry didnt realize you ordered one already, but still seems like a good price for factory alloys...


----------



## LapeerLandscape

ProperLandscape;2127013 said:


> Southern truck in imlay city has one for $75


Southern truck moved to Almont a couple weeks ago, On M53 just north of Almont.


----------



## Freshwater

Thanks everyone. I found one in sterling heights for $85. If we do get something tomarrow I'll just get a tire mounted real quick. I had no idea my spare didn't match. Now that I have an extra 17 I'll be checking my spare size on my other truck.


----------



## hosejockey4506

Rim size doesn't matter one bit. The only thing that would effect your truck would be outside tire diameter


----------



## Green Glacier

so what's the ratio of tonight's snow is it going to eat salt like last night


----------



## Freshwater

hosejockey4506;2127118 said:


> Rim size doesn't matter one bit. The only thing that would effect your truck would be outside tire diameter


Smaller rim combined with a smaller tire, made for a difference of over 2 inches. My differential would have lasted all of 10 minutes.


----------



## Lightningllc

Ok I will welcome next weeks weather with open arms. Good bye winter you've been a pms B%$ch this year and I can't wait for summer.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Lightningllc;2127130 said:


> Ok I will welcome next weeks weather with open arms. Good bye winter you've been a pms B%$ch this year and I can't wait for summer.


While I agree with you about winter, I hate summer.


----------



## absolutely

Mark Oomkes;2127143 said:


> While I agree with you about winter, I hate summer.


Spoken from a man as grumpy as me!


----------



## Turf Z

Mark Oomkes;2127143 said:


> While I agree with you about winter, I hate summer.


Need to hear reasons for this


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Turf Z;2127152 said:


> Need to hear reasons for this


#1 humidity
#2 heat
#3 heat+humidity


----------



## Mark Oomkes

absolutely;2127146 said:


> Spoken from a man as grumpy as me!


Lmao.........


----------



## johnnywaz

Mark Oomkes;2127157 said:


> #1 humidity
> #2 heat
> #3 heat+humidity


Sounds like decent boating weather. Bring it on!


----------



## Mark Oomkes

johnnywaz;2127160 said:


> Sounds like decent boating weather. Bring it on!


No boat and can't make money from a boat.

I can make money AND be comfortable when it's 10*.


----------



## RMGLawn

Mark Oomkes;2127164 said:


> No boat and can't make money from a boat.
> 
> I can make money AND be comfortable when it's 10*.


But not everything in life is about making money.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

RMGLawn;2127170 said:


> But not everything in life is about making money.


I know, can't make money from my snowmobile either.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes;2127176 said:


> I know, can't make money from my snowmobile either.


That would be pure happiness right there...


----------



## RMGLawn

Mark Oomkes;2127176 said:


> I know, can't make money from my snowmobile either.


Sure you can, do what a guy on a pedal bike does here. He has a sign on the bike and sells advertisements on it. Normally there are two well known small companies in the area advertising on it. He loves riding his bike and makes money doing so. Probably not much, but still...

I forgot to add this is a true pedal biker guy. Spandex, helmet, and all. Even see him riding when the walks are clear in the winter


----------



## Mark Oomkes

You don't want to see me in spandex


----------



## johnnywaz

Mark Oomkes;2127194 said:


> You don't want to see me in spandex


Ahahahaha.... I don't wanna see any dude in spandex!


----------



## Lightningllc

Mark Oomkes;2127157 said:


> #1 humidity
> #2 heat
> #3 heat+humidity


Old people love this weather. Man your a picky one.

To cold / to hot / hate employees / break downs / non-paying customers

Nothing makes you happy. Lol


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Lightningllc;2127229 said:


> Old people love this weather. Man your a picky one.
> 
> To cold / to hot / hate employees / break downs / non-paying customers
> 
> Nothing makes you happy. Lol


I love cold.

I hate heat.

99% of my employees are great.

Breakdowns do suck.

Non-paying customers suck, but that is aboot 1%.


----------



## redskinsfan34

.75" down in Dexter.


----------



## hosejockey4506

Whoops slept in just now on the road. About a inch in fenton


----------



## delong17

Anyone have eyes in Birmingham/bloomfield


----------



## hosejockey4506

Look at the traffic cams.


----------



## hosejockey4506

There's a app for them, you can store your favorites so you don't have to look them up every time


----------



## LogansLawnCare

delong17;2127349 said:


> Anyone have eyes in Birmingham/bloomfield


Treated lots are holding


----------



## TheXpress2002

http://mdotnetpublic.state.mi.us/drive/Mobile/Cameras.aspx?location=DET


----------



## redskinsfan34

Ryan. Do you have thoughts on totals for today?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

redskinsfan34;2127361 said:


> Ryan. Do you have thoughts on totals for today?


I think he's totally obliterated.


----------



## First Responder

Well, we got caught this am with our pants down! Looks like alot of other contractors did too!


----------



## Mark Oomkes

First Responder;2127381 said:


> Well, we got caught this am with our pants down! Looks like alot of other contractors did too!


Got up at 1, the bulk of the stone was down already. It definitely came in faster than predicted.

Called everyone a bit before 2, plowed all our driveways salted everything that was open.

Really nice to have a "normal" snowfall. Went through a 1/4 tank of fuel instead of 3/4-entire tank of fuel on the tractor.


----------



## redskinsfan34

How much did you end up with Mark?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

0-1 1/4".....literally. It was all over the place. I had a driveway that faces west, no shade that had a solid inch, 300 yds away, driveways in full sun had a 1/2". Concrete, asphalt, didn't make a difference. Same thing on another private road, one had an inch, the one across the street had half inch or less.


----------



## redskinsfan34

Mark Oomkes;2127389 said:


> 0-1 1/4".....literally. It was all over the place. I had a driveway that faces west, no shade that had a solid inch, 300 yds away, driveways in full sun had a 1/2". Concrete, asphalt, didn't make a difference. Same thing on another private road, one had an inch, the one across the street had half inch or less.


What kind of residential triggers do you go with? Less than 2"?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

redskinsfan34;2127393 said:


> What kind of residential triggers do you go with? Less than 2"?


1.5"

Problem is, what happens if it continues to snow and hits trigger at 0600? Then they get pissed.

Besides, this could be the last push of the season, better to plow and leave them with that than not plow and wonder why they didn't get plowed.

It was 50/50 pretty much who plowed and who didn't. I'd rather overservice. Besides, they're all seasonal.


----------



## gunsworth

redskinsfan34;2127361 said:


> ryan. Do you have thoughts on totals for today?


cannonball!


----------



## redskinsfan34

Mark Oomkes;2127394 said:


> 1.5"
> 
> Problem is, what happens if it continues to snow and hits trigger at 0600? Then they get pissed.
> 
> Besides, this could be the last push of the season, better to plow and leave them with that than not plow and wonder why they didn't get plowed.
> 
> It was 50/50 pretty much who plowed and who didn't. I'd rather overservice. Besides, they're all seasonal.


Oh I see. Mine are all per push. They'd rather me not do it if it's close. Especially with the warm up and sun tomorrow.


----------



## Turf Z

Yep didn't do any residential and I'm sure atleast one association will call to have us push a compressed inch if this snow keeps up


----------



## gunsworth

Lmao maybe half inch of slush rapidly melting


----------



## Freshwater

Mark Oomkes;2127382 said:


> Got up at 1, the bulk of the stone was down already. It definitely came in faster than predicted.
> 
> Called everyone a bit before 2, plowed all our driveways salted everything that was open.
> 
> Really nice to have a "normal" snowfall. Went through a 1/4 tank of fuel instead of 3/4-entire tank of fuel on the tractor.


Bite me!!! Lol!!!!

See it worked out your way once this year too....


----------



## Freshwater

gunsworth;2127402 said:


> Lmao maybe half inch of slush rapidly melting


It's melting as it's still falling. I'll tell people, by the time we get there it will be gone already.


----------



## Lightningllc

Laid the gravel to 3/4" this morning, non-treated is all melted now. 

So many white lots this morning at 7am but is melted now.


----------



## First Responder

We didn't touch any residential and only the commercials that were open today, as everything is already melted and in the process of melting. As Mark said, the amounts are so all over the place, some places were pushed,others salted,and others were already down to pavement. Go figure!


----------



## Turf Z

Good ol March snows boys


----------



## terrapro

Whelp it was fun guys but I think this was it, time to start shifting gears to warm weather work.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

As fast as it shifts to warm it could shift back, its still early March.


----------



## TGS Inc.

hosejockey4506;2127352 said:


> There's a app for them, you can store your favorites so you don't have to look them up every time


Do you know the name of the app??


----------



## BossPlow2010

TGS Inc.;2127460 said:


> Do you know the name of the app??


MI drive

I also use Wayne county compass

Also has signs and all that other good stuff


----------



## Superior L & L

Not being critical but how do u "miss" or "get caught with your pants down" this event has been in the forecast for almost a week. It just was a little weaker than planned


----------



## boss75

Superior L & L;2127466 said:


> Not being critical but how do u "miss" or "get caught with your pants down" this event has been in the forecast for almost a week. It just was a little weaker than planned


Was wondering the same thing.


----------



## First Responder

Thought it was going to be a nice salt run,but some properties turned into a full push. Had very minimal staff, hence the comment.


----------



## MikeLawnSnowLLC

Same thing here I had nobody on call because I thought it would be a easy salt run


----------



## Mark Oomkes

MikeLawnSnowLLC;2127600 said:


> Same thing here I had nobody on call because I thought it would be a easy salt run


I was guessing the pavement was too warm.


----------



## brookline

Ok where is Defcon to call the end of the season?


----------



## brookline

Defcon 5;1802168 said:


> Its not over until I say its over........
> 
> * Its OVER.....*
> 
> Now its Over.......


That'll work


----------



## Freshwater

brookline;2127702 said:


> That'll work


That'll definitely work.


----------



## bdryer

brookline;2127702 said:


> That'll work


That will definitely work... Time to get the first load of mulch on order!

See you all on the 'other site'. Its been real... :salute:


----------



## LapeerLandscape

bdryer;2127760 said:


> That will definitely work... Time to get the first load of mulch on order!
> 
> See you all on the 'other site'. Its been real... :salute:


How much mulch do you go through.


----------



## TheXpress2002

It's not over........


----------



## bln

TheXpress2002;2127786 said:


> It's not over........


Ruh Roh, hopefully no heavy wet storms.


----------



## gunsworth

TheXpress2002;2127786 said:


> It's not over........


Cannonball! Lmfao whatever


----------



## redskinsfan34

TheXpress2002;2127786 said:


> It's not over........


Oh Looky there. Welcome back slugger.


----------



## TheXpress2002

gunsworth;2127809 said:


> Cannonball! Lmfao whatever


Here's what I will say. If you don't care to read the BS I spew out simply click ignore. I can take the criticism when I'm wrong but try having a civil conversation with me and ask me why it busted. I would be more than willing to explain myself or the reasoning behind why it busted so that you can be enlightened in the future.

Simply posting your little jabs only makes you look like the immature fool.


----------



## BossPlow2010

TheXpress2002;2127786 said:


> It's not over........


We do get storms around April 15-25 pretty often so I would agree it's too early to throw in the towel, especially since it's only the second week of March.


----------



## h2oking

TheXpress2002;2127786 said:


> It's not over........


Please define "not over". Thanks


----------



## First Responder

TheXpress2002;2127835 said:


> Here's what I will say. If you don't care to read the BS I spew out simply click ignore. I can take the criticism when I'm wrong but try having a civil conversation with me and ask me why it busted. I would be more than willing to explain myself or the reasoning behind why it busted so that you can be enlightened in the future.
> 
> Simply posting your little jabs only makes you look like the immature fool.


I do enjoy and appreciate your bs. I know alot of folks on this site appreciate all the hard work that goes into your bs. I personally have learned quite a bit about metrology from your bs. Keep the is bs coming!!!!! Thank you


----------



## TheXpress2002

h2oking;2127846 said:


> Please define "not over". Thanks


There is a pattern shift to below average temps at the end of the month...should be around the 20th-22nd. There is no letting up of the active pattern going forward albeit rain for us now the end of the month could be a different story.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

I remember in 2004 we got 8 inches the second week of April and 2 or 3 years ago we had a week of 80* in March. So for the next month I would say almost anything can happen.


----------



## bdryer

TheXpress2002;2127851 said:


> There is a pattern shift to below average temps at the end of the month...should be around the 20th-22nd. There is no letting up of the active pattern going forward albeit rain for us now the end of the month could be a different story.


Argh!! I hear what you're saying, and I believe you.... but I don't want to!


----------



## bdryer

LapeerLandscape;2127764 said:


> How much mulch do you go through.


I'm just a small time landscape company... Design, install and maintain. On average, I utilize approximately 600 +/- yards of mulch per season. Custom blended for me from Renewed Earth in Kzoo.


----------



## boss75

TheXpress2002;2127835 said:


> Here's what I will say. If you don't care to read the BS I spew out simply click ignore. I can take the criticism when I'm wrong but try having a civil conversation with me and ask me why it busted. I would be more than willing to explain myself or the reasoning behind why it busted so that you can be enlightened in the future.
> 
> Simply posting your little jabs only makes you look like the immature fool.


Express, don't worry about criticism from Gunsworth, I'm know he reads each and every weather prediction you post and passes on all that info. on to others. He's also the same guy who posted a pic. of how he totaled out his plow truck and destroying a light pole at about 40+ MPH in reverse while plowing not that long ago.


----------



## boss75

brookline;2127698 said:


> Ok where is Defcon to call the end of the season?


I herd he was kicked off PS.


----------



## On a Call

Remember the saying....

Expect the unexpected 

Being caught with your pants down. In my case is an embarrassment.

I can promise no snow in June, here that is.

Anyone want to buy salt ?? I have about a 100 ton.


----------



## On a Call

brookline;2126509 said:


> Not big enough to justify a salt bin and loader. Someday though


Hook up with someone you trust, buy a skid steer you can use at other times.

I found it paid for itself the first season. Used.


----------



## On a Call

Mark Oomkes;2126526 said:


> Ain't landscraping\plowing just great?
> 
> How mulch salt do you use?
> 
> I suppose I could use my LOC, but I'd rather not and I don't have that mulch cash laying around.


Last year I used about 150 ton plus about 15 more given to me as a gift.

This year I was owed from a trade. Bought 20 and was repaid another 25 ton.

I really do not use much IMO. Many other go through 1000's of ton.


----------



## First Responder

On a Call;2127895 said:


> Remember the saying....
> 
> Expect the unexpected
> 
> Being caught with your pants down. In my case is an embarrassment.
> 
> I can promise no snow in June, here that is.
> 
> Anyone want to buy salt ?? I have about a 100 ton.


Ain't that the truth! I learned my lesson! As I should have known better, how soon we forget with a mild winter. Shame on me!


----------



## Freshwater

TheXpress2002;2127786 said:


> It's not over........


Thank you Ryan. Couple of questions going forward. When do you see this moisture pattern changing? Is this an all summer thing? Also what are winters after El Nino winters usually like? Is there a pattern there?

I joke about it being over because 80% of my route won't want or need to be serviced, unless it's a super huge storm that won't melt right away. I'll keep 1 truck set up just in case.


----------



## On a Call

FR...we all tend to relax when the shooting stops, but that does not mean there are not any snipers left hiding in the bush . 

Fresh...My experience and limited knowledge ( 35 years ) is that following a El Nino the pattern tends to flip flop. And the winter to follow is a at least a normal to heavy winter. After experiencing more than a few this is what I have seen. They actually call it a El Nina ( little Girl ) but she is wicked and will kick some hind ends. 

Invest/Buy salt and put it up if you have a place.


----------



## brookline

Don't get me wrong. Not putting the salter or plow away until Ryan says so though. Lol


----------



## gunsworth

TheXpress2002;2127835 said:


> Here's what I will say. If you don't care to read the BS I spew out simply click ignore. I can take the criticism when I'm wrong but try having a civil conversation with me and ask me why it busted. I would be more than willing to explain myself or the reasoning behind why it busted so that you can be enlightened in the future.
> 
> Simply posting your little jabs only makes you look like the immature fool.


Did you happen to read the one article i posted which called guys like you "alarmists"? there is simply no way of consistently and accurately predicting specific storms weeks in advance. My problem with your forecasts is how arrogant you have become with them, and how frequently they are not even remotely close. Sure you get a couple right here and there, but as you have admitted "even a blind squirrel gets a nut every not and then". you have proudly predicted and "stuck to your guns" on nearly 10 BIG storms this year, at least 3 were in a period where a flake didnt even fall. Once you know you prediction is going to be a bust it would be nice for you to humbly admit you were wrong and maybe then shed some light, rather than disappearing for a few days and just hoping nobody remembered. I get that weather changes and is a ***** to predict, I just don't get how someone can be so confident that they can.


From November thru April everyone in this industry should be ready to go at the drop of a hat, period. I don't get how so many people are on here are seemingly clueless without your forecasts. Based on true statistics I made up, 99% of the time the local "guessers" are spot on within a day or 2 which is all the notice one should need.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Blah, blah, blah


----------



## TheXpress2002

Freshwater;2127965 said:


> Thank you Ryan. Couple of questions going forward. When do you see this moisture pattern changing? Is this an all summer thing? Also what are winters after El Nino winters usually like? Is there a pattern there?
> 
> I joke about it being over because 80% of my route won't want or need to be serviced, unless it's a super huge storm that won't melt right away. I'll keep 1 truck set up just in case.


We should have a very active spring precip wise. I would expect the summer to be above average temps and below average precip. When you have a strong El nino winter like we had the following winter has a tendency to be the complete opposite. Let's take for an example more recently 4 years ago when El Niño was present and we had no snow and we were cutting by the 2nd week of March. The following year we had the record breaking snowfall. This trend has repeated itself through history.... late 50s, late 70s, late 90s and now late 10s.

Again I may not predict snow totals down to the exact inch 384 hours out but I look for patterns short term though out a season and long term over decades to help justify business decisions

Last note for those that care. We are technically average snowfall for a season at DTW within an inch. Above average at all other reporting sites...A2 Howell Flint Saginaw.


----------



## redskinsfan34

TheXpress2002;2128025 said:


> Last note for those that care. We are technically average snowfall for a season at DTW within an inch. Above average at all other reporting sites...A2 Howell Flint Saginaw.


That foot in Nov. must have really helped out on that.


----------



## brookline

gunsworth;2127998 said:


> Did you happen to read the one article i posted which called guys like you "alarmists"? there is simply no way of consistently and accurately predicting specific storms weeks in advance. My problem with your forecasts is how arrogant you have become with them, and how frequently they are not even remotely close. Sure you get a couple right here and there, but as you have admitted "even a blind squirrel gets a nut every not and then". you have proudly predicted and "stuck to your guns" on nearly 10 BIG storms this year, at least 3 were in a period where a flake didnt even fall. Once you know you prediction is going to be a bust it would be nice for you to humbly admit you were wrong and maybe then shed some light, rather than disappearing for a few days and just hoping nobody remembered. I get that weather changes and is a ***** to predict, I just don't get how someone can be so confident that they can.
> 
> 
> From November thru April everyone in this industry should be ready to go at the drop of a hat, period. I don't get how so many people are on here are seemingly clueless without your forecasts. Based on true statistics I made up, 99% of the time the local "guessers" are spot on within a day or 2 which is all the notice one should need.


Xpress has been spot on ALL winter. The last one fizzled a bit. I notice this is the first time ALL winter you have been able to come from lurking to bash him. Don't you have anything better to do? If you don't like his posts hit that little ignore feature they have. Works great.


----------



## Superior L & L

Personally I believe Ryan had a great year in his forcasting Even the last storm we receive what you thought, because we were on the cold site of it. I have to admit some times I was thinking he must be crazy thinking we were going to get that much when the news was saying super low totals. But he was way, way more accurate than the news stations

I personally like the long term "keep your eyes out for something on this date" heads up. I send a text our to all our people giving them a early heads up so they can be ready. 

Thanks again !


----------



## LapeerLandscape

That storm last week he predicted days out when it was probably 3000 to 4000 miles away and even though he missed where the center was going to hit by about 30 or 40 miles I would say that was a great prediction for that many days and miles out and to miss by that little. Besides I got 11 inches. Thanks again Ryan.


----------



## Lightningllc

I think some people need to go to Victoria Secret and buy new panties or thongs. Geez it's effing weather and no one will ever be 100% correct, so I really appreciate a heads up a week in advance so I can plan my life, I'm already married to my business and any extra help with weather forecasts is much appreciated.

Thank You, Ryan.


----------



## Freshwater

TheXpress2002;2128025 said:


> We should have a very active spring precip wise. I would expect the summer to be above average temps and below average precip. When you have a strong El nino winter like we had the following winter has a tendency to be the complete opposite. Let's take for an example more recently 4 years ago when El Niño was present and we had no snow and we were cutting by the 2nd week of March. The following year we had the record breaking snowfall. This trend has repeated itself through history.... late 50s, late 70s, late 90s and now late 10s.
> 
> Again I may not predict snow totals down to the exact inch 384 hours out but I look for patterns short term though out a season and long term over decades to help justify business decisions
> 
> Last note for those that care. We are technically average snowfall for a season at DTW within an inch. Above average at all other reporting sites...A2 Howell Flint Saginaw.


Thank you again for all your help.

The final track of these storms this year were impossible to predict. There were simply to many variables for the models to keep up, even the euro. Hopefully a year like this produces enough info to help make the models work better in the future.


----------



## terrapro

Theres always got to be an Ahole in the room...if you don't see them it's probably you right?

As always much appreciated Ryan for your heads up on the precip


----------



## LogansLawnCare

terrapro;2128169 said:


> Theres always got to be an Ahole in the room...if you don't see them it's probably you right?
> 
> Hahahaha well put


----------



## Freshwater

Making the call to john r spring today. What was the guys name to ask for?


----------



## bdryer

Lightningllc;2128163 said:


> I think some people need to go to Victoria Secret and buy new panties or thongs. Geez it's effing weather and no one will ever be 100% correct, so I really appreciate a heads up a week in advance so I can plan my life, I'm already married to my business and any extra help with weather forecasts is much appreciated.
> 
> Thank You, Ryan.


Well said... :salute:


----------



## johnnywaz

Wow what a day! 72 degrees in macomb right now.


----------



## Tberrylawn

Pretty good steak at weingartz today. And got to see the new Boss EXT. looks like a pretty nice plow.


----------



## LogansLawnCare

Tberrylawn;2128342 said:


> Pretty good steak at weingartz today. And got to see the new Boss EXT. looks like a pretty nice plow.


Yeah it was pretty cool to see one in action. Looks like a nice solid plow


----------



## Patrick34

Hey guys... Our company Timberland Landscape, we are looking for an experienced irrigation foreman to help lead our irrigation service as well as serve as a territory manager for winter snow work. If anyone is interested, feel free to contact myself anytime. 

Have a good spring season.
Patrick
Timberland Landscape
248.276.8800


----------



## Lightningllc

it's over

nuff said


----------



## brookline

Ryan, any thoughts on some temperature drops before Easter? Debating taking my salter out. I have to pull a travel trailer to Kentucky over Easter weekend. Don't want to get caught with my pants down.


----------



## eatonpaving

brookline;2129219 said:


> Ryan, any thoughts on some temperature drops before Easter? Debating taking my salter out. I have to pull a travel trailer to Kentucky over Easter weekend. Don't want to get caught with my pants down.


i was going to do the same but now the weather guys are saying snow end of next week....


----------



## Green Glacier

http://www.mlive.com/weather/index....a_high_holds_mi.html#incart_river_mobile_home


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Lightningllc;2129159 said:


> it's over
> 
> nuff said


Are you saying you've been to the opera and the fat lady was sitting on Defcon's lap singing?


----------



## SnoFarmer

Mark Oomkes;2129255 said:


> Are you saying you've been to the opera and the fat lady was sitting on Defcon's lap singing?


Poor todd...


----------



## brookline

Anyone putting down pre-emergent yet?


----------



## RMGLawn

brookline;2129260 said:


> Anyone putting down pre-emergent yet?


Trugreen hasn't even started. I'm assuming next week


----------



## Mark Oomkes

brookline;2129260 said:


> Anyone putting down pre-emergent yet?


Why waste time and materials?

Not even close to crabgrass germination yet.


----------



## brookline

Mark Oomkes;2129270 said:


> Why waste time and materials?
> 
> Not even close to crabgrass germination yet.


Don't they have to get it down before the soil gets to 50°? Thought that's when crabgrass starts to germinate


----------



## Turf Z

Gddtracker.net


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Not even remotely close.

Crap, that didn't turn out quite like I wanted it to.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

If you see TG out doing pre-emergent, you should have aboot 3 weeks before you have to.



> When Will Crabgrass Germinate?
> With the rapidly warming weather, several are asking "When will crabgrass germinate?" The reason this is so important is because preemergence herbicides used for the control of crabgrass must be applied prior to emergence (except dithiopyr (Dimension) which can be used postemergence on crabgrass up to 1-tiller). There are several different ways to try and anticipate when crabgrass might germinate. My favorite is the GDD Tracker website. This blog post is an expansion of a post in 2011 with more information and sources.
> 
> Soil Temperature: Research says that crabgrass begins to germinate when the average daily soil temperatures reach 57 to 64 °F at a one-inch depth although large quantities of crabgrass seedlings will not start germinating until soil temperatures increase to 73 °F or above at a one-inch depth (Fidanza et al., 1996). Soil growing degree days (in contrast to the air temperature model highlighted below) have also been sued by others to predict large crabgrass emergence (Myers et al., 2004). The problem with using soil temperatures to predict germination is that most turf managers do not have access to daily soil temperature averages or are not collecting data with their own stations for their location. Going outside and collecting a soil temperature measurement with a thermometer provides only an instantaneous measurement and not an average over time.
> 
> Air Temperature Using Growing Degree Days: Because it is often inconvenient to obtain soil temperature data and often easier to track air temperature; consider using a growing degree day (GDD) model based upon air temperatures. Research suggests that 200 GDD need to accumulate with a base of 50 °F (http://www.gddtracker.net/?model=10&offset=0&zip=47905) before crabgrass germinates (source: Dr. Ron Calhoun). Currently (March 16, 2012), the models show that crabgrass still has not germinated in southern Indiana but that it is about to emerge. This still allows for the application of a preemergence herbicide if not yet treated.
> 
> Plant Phenological Indicators: The flowering of landscape plants can also be used as a good estimate of when crabgrass might be germinating. Many are aware that forsythia is traditionally considered a good plant to indicate that crabgrass will soon start germinating. Forsythia will be in full bloom prior to crabgrass germination and forsythia flowers will wither near crabgrass germination (Masin et al., 2005; Cardina et al., 2011). Most think that crabgrass germinates when forsythia blooms, but this is false. Instead, turf managers should use forsythia blooms as an encouragement to hurry up and get their preemergence application made before crabgrass begins to germinate. Other plants common in the landscape that bloom before crabgrass germinates include saucer and star magnolia and Bradford Callery pear (Cardina et al., 2011). The initiation of redbud blooms and sometimes crabapples are also a good indication of when crabgrass may germinate (Cardina et al., 2011). However, having said all this, researchers have also documented that ornamental plant flowering is not always a consistent predictor of crabgrass germination, especially with forsythia (Fry et al., 2001).





> Homeowners and professionals alike spend a lot of time and money trying to eliminate crabgrass from their turfgrass stands. Numerous products for crabgrass control are widely available. Most of these compounds are extremely effective at reducing crabgrass pressure in a given year. Like most weeds, however, crabgrass can be an indicator of other problems with the growing conditions in your lawn. These conditions must be corrected to achieve long-term crabgrass control.
> 
> Crabgrass is one of the most prevalent grassy weeds found in Michigan lawns. Crabgrass thrives in full sunlight and high temperatures and can easily out compete common cool-season grasses under these conditions. Crabgrass is in a group of plants known as summer annuals. These plants have a life of less than one year. Summer annuals germinate in the spring, grow through the summer and die with the first hard frost. These plants produce a tremendous amount of seed in the mid- to late summer when the day length starts to shorten. These seeds ensure next year's crop of weeds but can also remain dormant in the soil for several years before germinating. It is likely that if you have crabgrass in your lawn, it will be there next year, too. "One year's seeding equals seven years weeding," as weed scientists like to say.
> 
> ''
> 
> Crabgrass is a very common weed problem in lawns.
> Cultural Control
> 
> Weed management in turfgrass stands can be accomplished in various ways. Traditional methods include cultural management and mechanical and chemical controls. The primary and most effective weed control tactic in a lawn is proper mowing. In fact, it has been estimated that regular mowing eliminates some 80 percent of weedy species. Other cultural practices, such as judicious fertilization, can further reduce weed competition by increasing turfgrass vigor. Open and weak turfgrass areas promote crabgrass infestations because of higher soil temperatures, which enhance germination and decrease competition. The best defense against weed invasion is a dense, healthy turfgrass stand. This is particularly effective for annual weeds such as crabgrass that establish from seed every year. A thick turf canopy can effectively shade the soil and reduce the number of seedlings that are able to establish.
> 
> ''
> 
> Crabgrass germinates in the spring, quickly filling in bare spots.
> Preemergence Timing
> 
> Knowing when crabgrass is likely to be present is helpful in proper identification and control. Homeowners who complain of crabgrass infestations in April and May are usually identifying tall fescue, nimblewill or quackgrass. Crabgrass germination typically begins in early May when soil temperatures reach 62 degrees Fahrenheit at a depth of 1 to 2 inches, or about two weeks after the forsythia blooms begin to drop. Heat accumulation or growing degree-days are a great way to estimate soil temperatures from readily available weather station data. Visit GDDTracker to get customized, weather-based, email alerts for your location.
> 
> To be effective, preemergence herbicides must be in place before germination occurs. Preemergence treatments are preferred because they are generally more effective for crabgrass control and less injurious to the turfgrass than postemergence treatments. In general, preemergence herbicides should be applied when soil temperatures reach 50 to 55 degrees Fahrenheit, or when forsythia is in full bloom. This will allow the preemergence herbicide to form a barrier before the crabgrass seedlings emerge. Preemergence herbicides work by inhibiting the growth of young seedlings. These products do not eliminate established plants and must be applied before germination begins. In Michigan, this is usually around April 15 but can be as late as May 1. Applications made very early in the spring have potential to break down before the end of the germination window and are, for the most part, not recommended. This is a particular problem in the three out of 10 years when late-season conditions are conducive for a second germination flush. Delaying preemergence applications in a very cool or dry spring would provide better seasonlong control because crabgrass germination is also delayed under these situations. Nearly all of the commercially available preemergence herbicides are very effective when applied properly.
> Postemergence Applications
> 
> Once crabgrass has established, preemergence herbicides will not be effective. Only a few herbicides are available for use on young plants. Metharsenate (MSMA) is the most common herbicide found in postemergence crabgrass products available to homeowners. Two or three applications spaced seven to 10 days apart are often needed to achieve acceptable control. Unfortunately, some turfgrass discoloration often accompanies applications of metharsenate herbicides. Dithiopyr (Dimension, Spectracide Crabgrass) also has postemergence activity on one- to three-leaf crabgrass.
> 
> Early postemergence applications of dithiopyr will control young crabgrass plants and provide a preemergence barrier that can last the entire season. Metharsenate and dithiopyr do not provide reliable postemergence control of mature crabgrass. Professional lawn services can control mature crabgrass with applications of fenoxyprop (Acclaim Extra) or quinclorac (Drive). These products are relatively new and not available in garden centers.
> 
> In general, preemergence applications are preferred in lawns with a history of crabgrass pressure because of the difficulties associated with postemergence control. Preemergence herbicides and proper turfgrass management are the best combination for long-term crabgrass suppression. Be sure to read, understand and follow all directions on the herbicide label.


----------



## brookline

Mark Oomkes;2129283 said:


> Not even remotely close.
> 
> Crap, that didn't turn out quite like I wanted it to.


Wow that is sweet! Didn't know they had anything like that.


----------



## Strictly Snow

brookline;2129260 said:


> Anyone putting down pre-emergent yet?


Natural Way was at my office today putting something down.


----------



## Turf Z

Probably some snake oil judging from the name


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Strictly Snow;2129288 said:


> Natural Way was at my office today putting something down.


Do you apply salt at 45°?

You're getting ripped off not to mention it is harmful to the environment to apply a herbicide that isn't necessary for at least a month.

Is it "natural" to apply a herbicide for something that isn't close to happening yet?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

This Natural Way?

https://www.naturalwaylawn.com/

A couple comments from their website:



> environmentally sound practices





> The soil test is an excellent measure of soil fertility. It not only eliminates the *waste of money spent on unnecessary fertilizers*, but also eliminates *over-usage of fertilizers which helps protect the environment.*





> environmentally-sound practices


 (twice) How is applying a herbicide for something that is not even remotely close to germinating a sound practice? Maybe I should start spreading salt in October, because we know snow is going to happen in November. It might wash away you say? Same thing goes for pre-emergent applied too early. Not to mention the fertilizer is completely worthless because turf is dormant yet and CAN'T use that fertilizer. Impossible. Just like applying salt at 45*. You can't melt the ice that isn't there.



> We are proud to employ only state-certified applicators to care for your lawn.


 That's like saying "We only hire licensed drivers to drive our vehicles."

Sorry, oof my soapbox, think I'll go troll the Sanford and Sons thread.


----------



## Strictly Snow

Mark Oomkes;2129304 said:


> This Natural Way?
> 
> https://www.naturalwaylawn.com/
> 
> A couple comments from their website:
> 
> (twice) How is applying a herbicide for something that is not even remotely close to germinating a sound practice? Maybe I should start spreading salt in October, because we know snow is going to happen in November. It might wash away you say? Same thing goes for pre-emergent applied too early. Not to mention the fertilizer is completely worthless because turf is dormant yet and CAN'T use that fertilizer. Impossible. Just like applying salt at 45*. You can't melt the ice that isn't there.
> 
> That's like saying "We only hire licensed drivers to drive our vehicles."
> 
> Sorry, oof my soapbox, think I'll go troll the Sanford and Sons thread.


Yes sir that natural way


----------



## MikeLawnSnowLLC

Scott's is also out they were doing my neighbors today


----------



## lawns4life

Also saw a local company Lush Lawn out all this last week applying. I don't do fert so I didn't know the specs on when you should start however it seemed awfully early to me.


----------



## On a Call

Some areas require early treatment or feeding


----------



## terrapro

The temperature is warm, things are growing and they need nutrients. It has/will be over 32 for 3 weeks straight and the maples are blooming...it is time to start warm weather work period whether there is going to be another cold shot at the end of the month or not.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

On a Call;2129350 said:


> Some areas require early treatment or feeding


Sure, except turf in Michigan and northern Ohio is DORMANT.

30-some years in the business, you should know that fertilizing turf or applying pre-emergent with ground temps where they are is a waste.


----------



## On a Call

I fully understand where you guys are coming from, and, agree with where you are.

My comment was regarding young turf, newly seeded late last fall. Adding a starter early gives that turf a boost as soon as it warms up. Much like how snow feeds N. By adding P and K without much N helps set those plant IMO. 

However shooting down apps of Pre this early is like just as mentioned...like putting salt down in Sept 

IMO the reason big companies get out early with Pre's is because of....greed and too much work.


----------



## terrapro

I have my first dandelion in my yard blooming and my grass has significantly greened in the last week. 
I would not say apping right now is like salting at 45deg, what if temps stay stable and a pre em was neccassary? It would be just like salting at 46deg when the temps are suppose to plummet and you are expecting ice but it never happens cause the temps stay above freezing.


----------



## Tberrylawn

What brand of boots do most of you guys wear for summer? I know this subject has been beat to death, but curious what some of the local guys are wearing.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Please forgive me for allowing science and facts to get in the way of my bottom line and the environment. 

Carry on.

PS We're always at least 2 weeks behind those that sell applications-not lawn care-and have fantastic crabgrass control. 4 weeks behind Tru-Green. Of course, most marketing companies that sell applications, not lawn care, apply pre-emergent twice because they know they are too early but want to catch it just in case they aren't. Guess I'm the idiot for using established science and facts from universities such as Michigan State and Purdue.


----------



## MikeLawnSnowLLC

Timberlands


----------



## cuttingedge13

RED WING boots.

....and $cience never paid the bills!


----------



## Turf Z

Cat because they're cheap and I get 3 years out of a pair


----------



## Tberrylawn

I have been wearing red wings for the last 5 years. I went through a pair in a year. Think I'm gonna buy a pair of Nicks custom boots.


----------



## BossPlow2010

Tberrylawn;2129455 said:


> What brand of boots do most of you guys wear for summer? I know this subject has been beat to death, but curious what some of the local guys are wearing.


I wear a pair of Keens, they're a shorter boot, I believe it's either a poly toe or steel toe


----------



## Freshwater

Anybody have a running kohler magnum 20hp horizontal shaft they want to sell?


----------



## terrapro

Science smience...
If you don't start hitting it with the N now how are we going to start mowing season in 2 weeks? Can science answer that question?


----------



## RMGLawn

terrapro;2129519 said:


> Science smience...
> If you don't start hitting it with the N now how are we going to start mowing season in 2 weeks? Can science answer that question?


Cause we won't be mowing in 2 weeks regardless with those cold temps coming.


----------



## terrapro

I'm joking


----------



## LapeerLandscape

terrapro;2129533 said:


> I'm joking


You could do some pre-mowing...


----------



## terrapro

I just might


----------



## On a Call

terrapro;2129408 said:


> I have my first dandelion in my yard blooming and my grass has significantly greened in the last week.
> I would not say apping right now is like salting at 45deg, what if temps stay stable and a pre em was neccassary? It would be just like salting at 46deg when the temps are suppose to plummet and you are expecting ice but it never happens cause the temps stay above freezing.


Had you sprayed that plant last fall with 2 4 D it would not be in blossom, but nothing more than dried plant material.

But that is a discussion for another topic  Late fall treatment pay off !

But back to Pre crabgrass treatments....Too early is a waste...seen it, done it 

However proper ferts add to turf development


----------



## On a Call

As for pre-mowing  

I prefer post


----------



## On a Call

And oh...at least here, I have seen 40 % green up on unfert areas. My own lawn not so much. Zoysia grass...0%


----------



## BossPlow2010

So, a snow storm on Sunday?


----------



## brookline

BossPlow2010;2129665 said:


> So, a snow storm on Sunday?


Let me guess, Temps are going to plummet just in time for Easter weekend when I'm planning on going to Kentucky. Grrrr


----------



## eatonpaving

brookline;2129671 said:


> Let me guess, Temps are going to plummet just in time for Easter weekend when I'm planning on going to Kentucky. Grrrr


as of now, its not gonna be enough to plow..low temps in the 30s


----------



## Turf Z

Let er melt the next day when it's 55


----------



## TheXpress2002

BossPlow2010;2129665 said:


> So, a snow storm on Sunday?


Models are all over the place with specific systems. Euro as been the most consistent with a system, GFS just catching on.

Overall below average temps the 20th - 27th daytime temps in the mid to high 30's with overnight lows in the 20s

Potentially 2-3 systems depending how they come east.

After this period of time.....

....it's over


----------



## brookline

I have to take the salter out of my truck to pull a trailer so it will probably be a decent event and have me wondering if I should cancel it.


----------



## On a Call

We often catch those events.


----------



## On a Call

guess it aint over until the fat lady sings.....


----------



## Lightningllc

I don't know aboot you guys but I'm seeing people doing cleanups and they are plain crazy. But on the flip side I am also seeing the green coming out.


----------



## MikeLawnSnowLLC

Lawns are so frickin wet!!


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Lightningllc;2129745 said:


> I don't know aboot you guys but I'm seeing people doing cleanups and they are plain crazy. But on the flip side I am also seeing the green coming out.


One of my guys was up in TC over the weekend and one of the houses in the neighborhood was getting the cleanup done.


----------



## Turf Z

Little early for that nonsense. When are you guys going to start?


----------



## terrapro

Lightningllc;2129745 said:


> I don't know aboot you guys but I'm seeing people doing cleanups and they are plain crazy. But on the flip side I am also seeing the green coming out.


Ahem Sam cough cough ahem 

My yard is a swamp, literally with standing water. If I could find something else to do I probably would I am dying of boredom and having no $$$


----------



## MikeLawnSnowLLC

Hoping to start clean-ups April 4th how about everyone else


----------



## h2oking

MikeLawnSnowLLC;2129767 said:


> Hoping to start clean-ups April 4th how about everyone else


That's when we are going to start firing up some of the larger pump systems we handle, was hoping to have a repeat of 2012 and start sooner but I guess not


----------



## On a Call

I am ready to start round 2, clean ups have been done and we are on 3 mowing, Shrubs are being trimmed and we are getting ready to plant our annuals.


----------



## MikeLawnSnowLLC

On a Call;2129797 said:


> I am ready to start round 2, clean ups have been done and we are on 3 mowing, Shrubs are being trimmed and we are getting ready to plant our annuals.


In a perfect world


----------



## terrapro

On a Call;2129797 said:


> I am ready to start round 2, clean ups have been done and we are on 3 mowing, Shrubs are being trimmed and we are getting ready to plant our annuals.


Never stopped from last fall other then that one time it snowed right?


----------



## On a Call

terrapro;2129814 said:


> Never stopped from last fall other then that one time it snowed right?


Heck I had my guys picking up branches on a job that where we were clearing the snow.

Never had the mower out mowing the white stuff...


----------



## Superior L & L

terrapro;2129765 said:


> Ahem Sam cough cough ahem
> 
> My yard is a swamp, literally with standing water. If I could find something else to do I probably would I am dying of boredom and having no $$$


Lol, I know Sam was not cutting grass today


----------



## redskinsfan34

My Fert. guy called me yesterday and said he's ready to start. I'm just sending out my pre-season letters today! I can't figure out if I'm behind or he's wanting to start too early.


----------



## First Responder

Our fert guy said he was starting around the 20th, weather permitting of course. With this warmer weather customers are wanting clean ups asap! If they want this early than so be it, just $$$ in my pocket.


----------



## Superior L & L

Our fert company we use told me they start by 3/15 when ever they can. Some years it's the following week. If you have full time techs and you start in April you are typically falling behind


----------



## boss75

I won't apply fert. this early, lawns are like a sponge, Bloomfield Twp has a ordinance that allows applications to begin April 15th. Unless your pounding them with 7 or more apps.


----------



## Turf Z

So.. end of the week possible snow?


----------



## hosejockey4506

Turf Z;2130868 said:


> So.. end of the week possible snow?


NOAA is showing 50 degrees and rain. Wed, Thurs, Friday


----------



## On a Call

Okay...I am heading out to apply ferts


----------



## Mark Oomkes

hosejockey4506;2131072 said:


> NOAA is showing 50 degrees and rain. Wed, Thurs, Friday


He was on Facetime, Snapgram and Instachat.


----------



## TheXpress2002

Midweek timeframe needs to be watched closely as discussed last week. At this point the area of concern is from M59 north. Models are trending further south and colder that the whole area could be impacted but right now sleet, freezing rain and accumulating snow look likey.


----------



## Turf Z

Interesting.


----------



## terrapro

TheXpress2002;2131535 said:


> Midweek timeframe needs to be watched closely as discussed last week. At this point the area of concern is from M59 north. Models are trending further south and colder that the whole area could be impacted but right now sleet, freezing rain and accumulating snow look likey.


Let me guess M59 to 96 corridor lol smh


----------



## Superior L & L

. Although all I need to do is mount 2 plows and drive two loader about 3 miles back to site. We will be ready in 2 hours. Glad I left everything else on site and trucks ready . I know of many guys that put everything away


----------



## TheXpress2002

WSW hoisted to 127. I expect they will be hoisted eastward this afternoon for the same teir north of 8 mile


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Superior L & L;2131639 said:


> . Although all I need to do is mount 2 plows and drive two loader about 3 miles back to site. We will be ready in 2 hours. Glad I left everything else on site and trucks ready . I know of many guys that put everything away


Only a moron would put everything away this early in the season.

We didn't even put our stuff away until April in 2012.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ground temps are too warm for accumulations. 

I wonder if I can get my pre-emerge down before it hits? 

That way, when the snow misses us, the rain will wash it all into Lake Michigan.


----------



## Superior L & L

Mark Oomkes;2131759 said:


> Ground temps are too warm for accumulations.
> 
> I wonder if I can get my pre-emerge down before it hits?
> 
> That way, when the snow misses us, the rain will wash it all into Lake Michigan.


Im hopefully that if it hit the ground temps will play a little roll in it. Out east today they got 3" and the roads where just wet.

Also I'm sure all the fert company's will be out all week


----------



## terrapro

Mark Oomkes;2131759 said:


> Ground temps are too warm for accumulations.
> 
> I wonder if I can get my pre-emerge down before it hits?
> 
> That way, when the snow misses us, the rain will wash it all into Lake Michigan.


Thats what my science horse told me to do xysport


----------



## cuttingedge13

terrapro;2131768 said:


> Thats what my science horse told me to do xysport


Science horse is so last year..... I just picked up a new Science Unicorn.


----------



## Lightningllc

I just picked up a magic 8 ball. I asked it if it's gonna snow and it says undoubtedly so.


----------



## terrapro

Lightningllc;2132021 said:


> I just picked up a magic 8 ball. I asked it if it's gonna snow and it says undoubtedly so.


But did it say where?


----------



## LapeerLandscape

I was going to try my ouiji board or crystal ball but I think I will just wait and see what Ryan has to say.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

I haven't had a magic 8 ball since high school.


----------



## Lightningllc

terrapro;2132022 said:


> But did it say where?


96 to 59 corridor.


----------



## terrapro

Lightningllc;2132130 said:


> 96 to 59 corridor.


Money shot right in the gonads


----------



## Lightningllc

terrapro;2132156 said:


> Money shot right in the gonads


Gotta love spring snow.


----------



## Turf Z

looks like rain boys


----------



## Lightningllc

I seen a snowflake. Heading to shop to load salt. CODE RED


----------



## redskinsfan34

I'm gonna save someone else the trouble of posting this afternoon. "Wow! Just imagine if all of this rain was snow!" You're welcome.


----------



## On a Call

We salted every lot last night...they are all clear and wet ! 

Guess we caught it just in time.

Should I wait to send the bill ???


----------



## LapeerLandscape

We did get some snow, grass is covered but cement/black top is clear.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Salted 3 accounts on the north side of town. Quite a bit of ice on the trees and temps between 30-32°. I didn't want to take the chance of the temps dropping further right before sunrise and everything icing up as everyone is rolling into work. 

Nothing on the south side. Saw 1 idiot out on the south side with his tote and spray rig...........while it was pouring rain.


----------



## On a Call

He has a surplus of calcium to use up.

Hey guys....any thoughts on where salt prices will be next season ? 

This year I was paying 65.


----------



## terrapro

On a Call;2133356 said:


> We salted every lot last night...they are all clear and wet !
> 
> Guess we caught it just in time.
> 
> Should I wait to send the bill ???


What moisture was left of the puddles by morning hadn't even froze here


----------



## hosejockey4506

some dingbat salted the joe & lewies pentalty box restaurant here in fenton last night, I dont understand how you could justify salting last night this far south lots were dry as could be this morning I was chuckling when I drove by this afternoon


----------



## terrapro

There were some lots salted here....someone higher up made the call I'm sure cause it was blatantly unnecessary


----------



## On a Call

terrapro;2133647 said:


> What moisture was left of the puddles by morning hadn't even froze here


Yeah..I was only joking. Nothing close here except ice in the buckets.

Chilly morning though


----------



## Superior L & L

We salted last night . Only ran two of five salt trucks. Probably used 20% of what we typically use. Some of our lots were dry and took nothing, others were a sheet of ice. I GUARANTEE if we were not out I would have got complaint calls. Everyone knows what there customers expect


----------



## Lightningllc

Salt bins empty. Spring is here. Break out the beers and let's get the party started. ITS OVER.


----------



## Superior L & L

hosejockey4506;2133710 said:


> some dingbat salted the joe & lewies pentalty box restaurant here in fenton last night, I dont understand how you could justify salting last night this far south lots were dry as could be this morning I was chuckling when I drove by this afternoon


You should stop in and try and sign that place up for next year. Explain how u could save him money


----------



## hosejockey4506

Superior L & L;2133810 said:


> You should stop in and try and sign that place up for next year. Explain how u could save him money


What should I use as a Sales pitch

"Hello my name is Calvin, I see your plow service is over charging you by salting your lot while its was dry, and no moisture forecasted. I believe I can save you XXX dollars per year by understanding your business better. For example a restaurant such as yours that opens at 11am on a day thats forecasted to be in the 40's with very minimal/ or no snow on your parking lot we would not charge you for a salt application just because its been a slow winter and we have salt in our bin"

Do you think that would work?


----------



## Superior L & L

hosejockey4506;2133887 said:


> What should I use as a Sales pitch
> 
> "Hello my name is Calvin, I see your plow service is over charging you by salting your lot while its was dry, and no moisture forecasted. I believe I can save you XXX dollars per year by understanding your business better. For example a restaurant such as yours that opens at 11am on a day thats forecasted to be in the 40's with very minimal/ or no snow on your parking lot we would not charge you for a salt application just because its been a slow winter and we have salt in our bin"
> 
> Do you think that would work?


Perfect, only problem is the owner plows it himself and we salt it for free........ Not sure you could beet that price. Just a FYI half the lot was glazed over at 5:00am that day


----------



## hosejockey4506

So your that guy, why do you do it for free. I hope he atleast gives you beer


----------



## Mark Oomkes

hosejockey4506;2133887 said:


> What should I use as a Sales pitch
> 
> "Hello my name is Calvin, I see your plow service is over charging you by salting your lot while its was dry, and no moisture forecasted. I believe I can save you XXX dollars per year by understanding your business better. For example a restaurant such as yours that opens at 11am on a day thats forecasted to be in the 40's with very minimal/ or no snow on your parking lot we would not charge you for a salt application just because its been a slow winter and we have salt in our bin"
> 
> Do you think that would work?


No, my name isn't Calvin.


----------



## Superior L & L

hosejockey4506;2133894 said:


> So your that guy, why do you do it for free. I hope he atleast gives you beer


 It's a mutually beneficial situation


----------



## Lightningllc

FYI , Before you bash a company on social media maybe you should do your home work. Paul is no dummy and not new to the game. Obviously there was a reason for the actions. 

Gosh I hate that side of the WWW. Changed us as human beings, sitting behind computers.


----------



## Freshwater

Any truth to a polar vortex April 3-10 or so?


----------



## Freshwater

Superior L & L;2133921 said:


> It's a mutually beneficial situation


So it's not really a free service... compensation can come in many forms.

I don't understand why some people are so fixated on what time a business opens? If open is 10am but someone slips on the lot at 5am, business/owner is still liable. Sounds like you were totally right to salt. 
Didn't you guys catch the bottom edge of the freezing rain?


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Freshwater;2134004 said:


> a polar vortex April 3-10 or so?


Only if it snows.


----------



## SnoFarmer

polar vortex,:laughing::laughing:
Seasonal temps are now polar?
The vortex is weak

Climate Central December 22, 2015
The northern hemisphere vortex breakup in the lower stratosphere usually occurs late in March or early in April. However, the breakup can occur as early as February or as late as early May.

When the polar vortex is strong, as it is now(when this was posted), it keeps arctic air fenced in. That is part of what is currently keeping the weather so mild in the eastern U.S.. But when the vortex is perturbed or weakened, the jet of air becomes more wobbly and can set up southward excursions of frigid air

Cohen expects some pulses of energy working their way from the lower to upper atmosphere to perturb and_ weaken _the polar vortex over the next few weeks.(when this was posted) That weakening would favor a dip in temperatures over the eastern U.S. and potentially an uptick in snowstorms, Cohen wrote in an AER blog .post.

Cohen thinks that the pulses of energy he expects to perturb the vortex over the next few weeks are related to particular areas of low sea ice and high snow cover present this fall and winter.

But this research is hotly debated. "There are many that argue that any influence of Arctic amplification cannot be detected above the noise of the intrinsic or natural variability of the atmosphere," Cohen said.

Just say'en


----------



## LogansLawnCare

Happy Easter everyone!


----------



## Freshwater

SnoFarmer;2134040 said:


> polar vortex,:laughing::laughing:
> Seasonal temps are now polar?
> The vortex is weak
> 
> Climate Central December 22, 2015
> The northern hemisphere vortex breakup in the lower stratosphere usually occurs late in March or early in April. However, the breakup can occur as early as February or as late as early May.
> 
> When the polar vortex is strong, as it is now(when this was posted), it keeps arctic air fenced in. That is part of what is currently keeping the weather so mild in the eastern U.S.. But when the vortex is perturbed or weakened, the jet of air becomes more wobbly and can set up southward excursions of frigid air
> 
> Cohen expects some pulses of energy working their way from the lower to upper atmosphere to perturb and_ weaken _the polar vortex over the next few weeks.(when this was posted) That weakening would favor a dip in temperatures over the eastern U.S. and potentially an uptick in snowstorms, Cohen wrote in an AER blog .post.
> 
> Cohen thinks that the pulses of energy he expects to perturb the vortex over the next few weeks are related to particular areas of low sea ice and high snow cover present this fall and winter.
> 
> But this research is hotly debated. "There are many that argue that any influence of Arctic amplification cannot be detected above the noise of the intrinsic or natural variability of the atmosphere," Cohen said.
> 
> Just say'en


I'm out cleaning Koi ponds at this time of year. Normal temps 50ish day 30ish night is ok. 30-40 day with single didgets to teens at night is problematic. Just say'en.....


----------



## Lightningllc

Snow Monday?


----------



## terrapro

Lightningllc;2134378 said:


> Snow Monday?


Nothing like a wrench in the mix


----------



## First Responder

terrapro;2134503 said:


> Nothing like a wrench in the mix


Ya no kidding! Driving around today doing clean ups, people looking at me like I am an idiot, because the spreader is still on the dump truck.


----------



## On a Call

First Responder;2134506 said:


> Ya no kidding! Driving around today doing clean ups, people looking at me like I am an idiot, because the spreader is still on the dump truck.


Not to worry that was me....just trying follow you to the snow


----------



## Lightningllc

Howell is getting 5" on Monday.


----------



## On a Call

Yeah we are catching 2-4 

Think it will stick ? Plows are put away, got salt though  lots of it.


----------



## terrapro

Lightningllc;2134599 said:


> Howell is getting 5" on Monday.


Of course...thats fine, a heavy snow scare makes the over due invoices pay


----------



## LogansLawnCare

terrapro;2134636 said:


> Of course...thats fine, a heavy snow scare makes the over due invoices pay


Hahahaha ain't that the truth!


----------



## TheXpress2002

A very compact system will follow along the Michigan border with snow on the northside. What is being modeled will not all stick but if timed perfectly most of the precipitation would fall during the overnight hours with temperatures in the mid/high twenties that should lead to some issues at daybreak.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

TheXpress2002;2134744 said:


> A very compact system will follow along the Michigan border with snow on the northside. What is being modeled will not all stick but if timed perfectly most of the precipitation would fall during the overnight hours with temperatures in the mid/high twenties that should lead to some issues at daybreak.


Thanks for the post and please keep us updated.


----------



## Lightningllc

Always interesting when plow trucks are involved.

http://m.wisn.com/politics/trump-janesville/38747516


----------



## First Responder

On a Call;2134579 said:


> Not to worry that was me....just trying follow you to the snow


Stalker! Lol


----------



## terrapro

Lightningllc;2134800 said:


> Always interesting when plow trucks are involved.
> 
> http://m.wisn.com/politics/trump-janesville/38747516


let's go to work! 
I would love to run a belly blade and GPS controlled salt


----------



## On a Call

Just had to share this....even though I posted it else where.


----------



## redskinsfan34

I love how the local weather guessers throw out a forecast for 3" on Wed. just to get everyone panicked. Only to come out today saying 38 and partly sunny.


----------



## gunsworth

redskinsfan34;2134957 said:


> I love how the local weather guessers throw out a forecast for 3" on Wed. just to get everyone panicked. Only to come out today saying 38 and partly sunny.


At least they didnt predict over 5 snow storms this month where not a flake fell....


----------



## Tberrylawn

gunsworth;2134964 said:


> At least they didnt predict over 5 snow storms this month where not a flake fell....


Are you an angry person or do you just like to be rude to people. I have noticed you complain to Ryan non stop about his forecasts. The dude goes out of his way to let us know that something could happen. I and many people here respect and appreciate what he does. since obviously you think he is full of it why don't you just not read his posts? I'm guessing everything you do you're 100% correct on. To you sir I would like to congratulate you on being fricken awesome!!! (Hope you can sense the sarcasm)


----------



## redskinsfan34

gunsworth;2134964 said:


> At least they didnt predict over 5 snow storms this month where not a flake fell....


Jesus man. Give it a break already.


----------



## TheXpress2002

gunsworth;2134964 said:


> At least they didnt predict over 5 snow storms this month where not a flake fell....


It's a shame that we just couldn't catch enough cold air, because we've had a s*** ton of precipitation.

There's always next year. See you in 6 months!


----------



## bln

gunsworth;2134964 said:


> At least they didnt predict over 5 snow storms this month where not a flake fell....


You need a hobby


----------



## Lightningllc

Happy Happy Happy


----------



## hosejockey4506

I've read quite a few forecast stating some accumulation tomorrow and 3-6 Sunday night


----------



## terrapro

hosejockey4506;2135277 said:


> I've read quite a few forecast stating some accumulation tomorrow and 3-6 Sunday night


And then Tigers opening day.....:crying:


----------



## Superior L & L

Wonder what ground temps are? They have to play heavy into this upcoming snow.


----------



## TheXpress2002

When someone posts a forecast ground temps aren't taken into consideration. Hence why those individuals come out of the woodwork when it doesn't stick....moving on

Timing on both of these systems are in other words ideal for some sort of accumulation. Both systems fall during the overnight hours Sat night amd Sunday night. My dartboard says north of M59 and west of US23 have the best shot of something lasting past both sunrises. Nothing lasts past noon.

These are not the only two as next weekend looks below average temp wise also.

Take it with a grain of salt though folks high bust potential.


----------



## Strictly Snow

Nope it's gonna stick. I changed the rear tires on one of my rear wheel drive trucks. Went from winter tires back to summer tires yesterday


----------



## Superior L & L

TheXpress2002;2135361 said:


> When someone posts a forecast ground temps aren't taken into consideration. Hence why those individuals come out of the woodwork when it doesn't stick....moving on
> 
> Timing on both of these systems are in other words ideal for some sort of accumulation. Both systems fall during the overnight hours Sat night amd Sunday night. My dartboard says north of M59 and west of US23 have the best shot of something lasting past both sunrises. Nothing lasts past noon.
> 
> These are not the only two as next weekend looks below average temp wise also.
> 
> Take it with a grain of salt though folks high bust potential.


Thanks for your words of wisdom. Hopeful for a melting situation. I hate running snow events from 1200 miles away, although it wouldn't be the first time


----------



## Freshwater

Superior L & L;2135433 said:


> Thanks for your words of wisdom. Hopeful for a melting situation. I hate running snow events from 1200 miles away, although it wouldn't be the first time


My anxiety disorder would have me paralyzed in that situation. It's bad enough I have a waterfall built and running inside a building in novi, for a garden show. I'm kind of handcuffed to it, oh yeah I also have to have it dismantled by Sunday night.


----------



## Turf Z

Got an advisory up already lol


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Turf Z;2135451 said:


> Got an advisory up already lol


For maybe an inch, what a freaking joke.


----------



## TheXpress2002

Mark Oomkes;2135484 said:


> For maybe an inch, what a freaking joke.


Eastside of the state represent


----------



## LapeerLandscape

At 8 this morning on my way to my shop there was a 2 mile section of road where it was snowing/sleeting hard and the road was covered with around a half inch. I started to panic and then it ended as quick as it started.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

The NWS is calling for us to get 7.8 inches from now till Monday morn.


----------



## BossPlow2010

LapeerLandscape;2135510 said:


> The NWS is calling for us to get 7.8 inches from now till Monday morn.


April fools was yesterday


----------



## LapeerLandscape

BossPlow2010;2135521 said:


> April fools was yesterday


You don't have to tell me. Check it out NWS zip code 48446 and add up the hourly forecast. Accu weather don't have us for near that much.


----------



## redskinsfan34

Is anyone seeing anything sticking to pavement?


----------



## RMGLawn

redskinsfan34;2135561 said:


> Is anyone seeing anything sticking to pavement?


Raining Downriver.


----------



## terrapro

Nothing sticking here yet. Grass is covered though and there is about 3" on Mt patio table


----------



## Turf Z

We got about 4-5" on pavement on a narrow band they here. 5mi north or south of my house it's all wet pavement


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Turf Z;2135573 said:


> We got about 4-5" on pavement on a narrow band they here. 5mi north or south of my house it's all wet pavement


Dang...3" around here, nothing on the pavement.


----------



## First Responder

Nothing on grass or pavement here.


----------



## boss75

gunsworth;2134964 said:


> At least they didnt predict over 5 snow storms this month where not a flake fell....


Ah he's back out of hiding.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

I got about 3 to 4" on my patio table and grassy areas but nothing on the roads. The roads did start to cover over when it came down hard but then they melted. The asphalt was at 44* and concrete was at 40*, if it gets down to 19 tonight not sure how thats going to effect that.


----------



## Green Glacier

Wind may dry it up


----------



## TheXpress2002

This did come in a touch earlier. Wind will help but should still should be some issues with temps dropping into the lower 20s


----------



## Green Glacier

This mean temps drop quicker?


----------



## On a Call

Ice about 2 inches, snow about 4.

We are salting.... anyone want to buy some 

Just wet...a bit on the grass is all.


----------



## Freshwater

Novi/Wixom is a skating rink. Lots, roads, highway all sorts of slippery. Livonia Redford is just wet.


----------



## TKO1

Out salting in Belleville at the zero toletance sites. Mostly puddle jumping.


----------



## Superior L & L

Anyone have eyes on troy or auburn hills area


----------



## Hdsnowpusher

Black ice patches in troy hit or miss


----------



## On a Call

Well our salting worked great everything is high and dry this morning 

Now I have to go sweep it up

Looks like I am a member of the 700 club  ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------look up


----------



## brookline

How is tonight looking for Canton/Wayne?


----------



## brookline

Can't wait until next winter already. Picked up this beast Friday. Picked up a Grandstand for the summer yesterday. The wife hasn't gotten ticked off yet so I'm doing pretty good. :laughing:


----------



## terrapro

^^^ nice!!!


----------



## Superior L & L

Thankful for the shift north and warmer temps! I put the text out yesterday afternoon to be ready to roll only to find out FIVE of our plow truck drivers are out of town . Two of them are salt guys also.


----------



## On a Call

Fired !



Port Huron was a mess....


----------



## Green Glacier

Looking at the forecast I'm not sure winter is going to let Go


----------



## terrapro

Green Glacier;2136306 said:


> Looking at the forecast I'm not sure winter is going to let Go


:angry: I am finding it making it a little bit more difficult to get people to commit to work


----------



## grassmaster06

I have a few lawn accounts in Franklin and beverly Hills that I cannot service anymore ,if anyone would like them that is good send me a pm .also if have a good customer that has a location in Highland mi and Pontiac that needs service also,these 2 are small credit unions .this is for lawn service.


----------



## GimmeSnow!!

grassmaster06;2136600 said:


> I have a few lawn accounts in Franklin and beverly Hills that I cannot service anymore ,if anyone would like them that is good send me a pm .also if have a good customer that has a location in Highland mi and Pontiac that needs service also,these 2 are small credit unions .this is for lawn service.


I can take care of pontiac and most likely highland - give me a call or text 248-935-7752 (Brian)


----------



## TheXpress2002

The Friday afternoon into Sat timeframe needs some attention. Models are showing accumulating snow for someone in the area on a line from Lansing to Detroit


----------



## terrapro

1-3" Friday night 1-3" Sunday man this April weather sucks...


----------



## redskinsfan34

Thanks for the update Ryan. You think it will accumulate on pavement?


----------



## TheXpress2002

redskinsfan34;2136763 said:


> Thanks for the update Ryan. You think it will accumulate on pavement?


Daytime....no

Overnight....yes


----------



## Green Glacier

Thanks Ryan what's your thoughts tonoght


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Good thing I sleep at night......I should miss it all.


----------



## On a Call

The sleeping part is good...however the waking part is different.

Sort of like jumping off a building....the fall does not hurt, it is the stopping.


----------



## Lightningllc

Just got in the spring groove. Now back to mood swings and sleepless nights.


----------



## Turf Z

Lightningllc;2136855 said:


> Just got in the spring groove. Now back to mood swings and sleepless nights.


+1 on mood swing


----------



## terrapro

Turf Z;2136861 said:


> +1 on mood swing


X2 no kidding...atleast it's over the weekend and not to much to deal with for the fam. Next week better be clear though, have to drive to the D for 3 weeks to run a dozer asap


----------



## Lightningllc

Anyone seeing ice, it is wet here but temp is dropping.


----------



## 06clarkd

Lightningllc;2136880 said:


> Anyone seeing ice, it is wet here but temp is dropping.


I was thinking the same thing but I think it might be drying out here in holly before it freezes. Not sure going to get up at 4 check it out I guess


----------



## eatonpaving

06clarkd;2136894 said:


> I was thinking the same thing but I think it might be drying out here in holly before it freezes. Not sure going to get up at 4 check it out I guess


I have ice and light snow in romulus


----------



## cuttingedge13

Plows are on, snowblowers pulled out of the deepest darkest corner of the storage shed, guys are out doing spring clean ups, dressed like I'm going hunting, heading down to tigers game.......April in the D.


----------



## redskinsfan34

Any updates Ryan?


----------



## terrapro

Looks like it shifted to the south for the most part


----------



## redskinsfan34

terrapro;2137078 said:


> Looks like it shifted to the south for the most part


You putting the plow on Cole? I'm debating it.


----------



## Turf Z

Don't do it boys


----------



## Green Glacier

Mine are on and ready


----------



## terrapro

redskinsfan34;2137080 said:


> You putting the plow on Cole? I'm debating it.


I never took it off lol. I debated it a couple times but I didn't need to and the threat of snow kept lingering.
I'm only threatened with around an inch here in Howell


----------



## eatonpaving

terrapro;2137078 said:


> Looks like it shifted to the south for the most part


shifted to the south and ground temps are to warm....its a flop


----------



## Metro Lawn

eatonpaving;2137094 said:


> shifted to the south and ground temps are to warm....its a flop


Just now ( concrete 50 degrees and my pavers are 54 degrees ) that is all, carry on


----------



## redskinsfan34

Just for the record, I didn't put the plow on. .x........ just the tailgate spreader


----------



## Green Glacier

eatonpaving;2137094 said:


> shifted to the south and ground temps are to warm....its a flop


This is why I put plows on at noon hoping it would flop


----------



## TKO1

Pure Michigan


----------



## Mark Oomkes

2" here.......


----------



## boss75

Metro Lawn;2137096 said:


> Just now ( concrete 50 degrees and my pavers are 54 degrees ) that is all, carry on


 You may have some work to do tonight down town.


----------



## terrapro

It's starting to accumulate pretty good here. Inch on deck and everything else is covering


----------



## Metro Lawn

Still nothing here. Pavement is even dry


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Brust of heavy snow here


----------



## Metro Lawn

Figured a laugh was in order.....


----------



## eatonpaving

Anybody seeing snow


----------



## Green Glacier

I've got 6" at my house in waterloo on my truck


----------



## Metro Lawn

Still dry here


----------



## Mark Oomkes

.5"-almost 2" on the pavement on the east side of town. 

It isn't pretty.


----------



## A&LSiteService

Howell and Pinckney have a few slick spots...


----------



## Lightningllc

Brighton / wixom have puddles freezing but drying up. 

Zero tolerances should be hit.


----------



## Green Glacier

Chelsea parking lots 1/2" slush


----------



## Green Glacier

Anyone have eye's on Ann arbor freezing up ?


----------



## redskinsfan34

1'5" on grass in Dexter. Pavement is dry.


----------



## A&LSiteService

94&state st in a2 is spot ice and almost dry pavement for the most part. I just went through Pinckney about 25 minutes ago and 36&d19 is very icy.


----------



## Boomer123

I sure hope the the snow they predicting for my area 1 to 3 is a bust. My back has been hurting
all week.


----------



## terrapro

Boomer123;2137201 said:


> I sure hope the the snow they predicting for my area 1 to 3 is a bust. My back has been hurting
> all week.


Day snow with temps well above freezing and then warm over night, I don't think we will need to do anything tomorrow. That was it today winters over.


----------



## On a Call

Okay boys and girls...we caught it...with both hands .

5 - 8 inches in Toledo, which is what was called. We really did not want it as it was wet and heavy. To top it off...3 guys were no shows...sure was nice having it fall on a Saturday morning. 

I laid down about 11:30 with a skiff on the ground and light snow. Woke up at 1:30 with 6 - 8 on the ground...talke about a rude awaking. Drove to the shop on the north side....had about 2.5 there . 

Ended up with about 7 on most of our jobs.

So the moral of the story is....expect the forecast  .


----------



## Superior L & L

On a Call;2137231 said:


> Okay boys and girls...we caught it...with both hands .
> 
> 5 - 8 inches in Toledo, which is what was called. We really did not want it as it was wet and heavy. To top it off...3 guys were no shows...sure was nice having it fall on a Saturday morning.
> 
> I laid down about 11:30 with a skiff on the ground and light snow. Woke up at 1:30 with 6 - 8 on the ground...talke about a rude awaking. Drove to the shop on the north side....had about 2.5 there .
> 
> Ended up with about 7 on most of our jobs.
> 
> So the moral of the story is....expect the forecast  .


I always plan for the forecast, but sometime hope for different outcomes. With 1-3" forecasted and high of 40 degrees and staying that warm for 12 hours before any Monday customers arrive at there locations I'm thinking most will melt if it did get to accumulate


----------



## redskinsfan34

Sure am glad I had a helper lined up for cleanups this weekend. All I've been doing is.sitting around watching it snow lightly. at least my buddy in grass lake got to work yesterday. Hit their 2" trigger before it started to melt in the morning.


----------



## Green Glacier

Sure not looking like anything this morning


----------



## redskinsfan34

Looks like another day not doing cleanups.


----------



## redskinsfan34

Green Glacier;2137341 said:


> Sure not looking like anything this morning


You have eyes on Chelsea?


----------



## Lightningllc

Turning icy on concrete surfaces.


----------



## Green Glacier

redskinsfan34;2137347 said:


> You have eyes on Chelsea?


My sidewalks just starting to cover


----------



## RMGLawn

Melting on contact Downriver.


----------



## redskinsfan34

Green Glacier;2137354 said:


> My sidewalks just starting to cover


Thank you. Guess I'll head over and take a look.


----------



## terrapro

Everything is covered here in Howell


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Snowing like a SOB, everything is covered including parking lots with about 1/2 inch. Called in a couple guys to head out to salt. This will be our 5th time salting in the last 10 days.


----------



## Freshwater

Saw a guy in livonia drop the blade on a lot with no snow on it. No snow anywhere at all, he was plowing asphalt. Then he blasted salt like it was feb.


----------



## First Responder

Didn't even throw any salt today, couldn't justify it. Did multiple site checks, nothing.


----------



## First Responder

Freshwater;2137407 said:


> Saw a guy in livonia drop the blade on a lot with no snow on it. No snow anywhere at all, he was plowing asphalt. Then he blasted salt like it was feb.


I guess if that's what the customer wants or is willing to pay for it. I don't understand either, but I know nothing.


----------



## Green Glacier

*it's over right.............................right ............................someone please .....................RIGHT *


----------



## Turf Z

Remember when we said it was over exactly a month ago


----------



## Green Glacier

Man another month ? I don't know if I can do that


----------



## Freshwater

First Responder;2137419 said:


> I guess if that's what the customer wants or is willing to pay for it. I don't understand either, but I know nothing.


Sometimes the right thing to do, is contrary to what the customer wants. I'd tell the customer no, respectfully of course.


----------



## Freshwater

IT'S OVER...... how's that?


----------



## First Responder

Freshwater;2137447 said:


> Sometimes the right thing to do, is contrary to what the customer wants. I'd tell the customer no, respectfully of course.


As would I, but there are some contractors that are just in it for the $.


----------



## terrapro

Maybe he salted ice and was scraping up the left over ice that was still floating on the brine. I've done that plenty of times.


----------



## Freshwater

terrapro;2137475 said:


> Maybe he salted ice and was scraping up the left over ice that was still floating on the brine. I've done that plenty of times.


Livonia was clear and wet, no ice or snow anywhere. Maybe I was just stunned with the plowing.


----------



## Turf Z

Maybe he was sharpening next years cutting edges


----------



## On a Call

Okay...no, it is not over. A year with no summer.

Repeat of 1816, https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Year_Without_a_Summer


----------



## On a Call

*http://www.dispatch.com/content/stories/local/2014/02/09/1816-the-year-that-winter-never-ended.html

This was bad...but who knew about about a ten year winter ??

http://io9.gizmodo.com/what-caused-a-10-year-winter-starting-in-536-1505213873*


----------



## On a Call

BTW....Yesterday I was plowing 8" in Toledo on some sites even more.


----------



## On a Call

And...April showers bring out snow plowers.


----------



## Superior L & L

Turf Z;2137432 said:


> Remember when we said it was over exactly a month ago


Lol, I believe there was a member on here who gives us weather advice that said the winter would be end loaded and long


----------



## redskinsfan34

Green Glacier;2137429 said:


> *it's over right.............................right ............................someone please .....................RIGHT *


Judging by the forecast for this week I'd say we're closer to the end then the beginning.


----------



## RMGLawn

It's over, we haven't had measurable snow on paved surfaces Downriver since the beginning of March


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Has anyone checked Facetime? SnapGram? InstaChat?

When *they *say it's over, then I'll believe it.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes;2137570 said:


> Has anyone checked Facetime? SnapGram? InstaChat?
> 
> When *they *say it's over, then I'll believe it.


I just checked on facebook and they say its over, wait that's just a girl breaking up with her boyfriend.


----------



## On a Call

LOL...and it was a storm too.


----------



## Lightningllc

I know a white bearded guy with a ponytail and he said it's over. So it's over.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Lightningllc;2137659 said:


> I know a white bearded guy with a ponytail and he said it's over. So it's over.


Yeah, but he wears manpris and sandals........:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## Superior L & L

We took the last 3 salters out today, it better be done


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Everything is coming off, getting cleaned up and put away tomorrow.


----------



## On a Call

I am soo looking forward to the storm in May.

Just remember, April showers bring out snow plowers .


----------



## On a Call

On a Call;2137693 said:


> I am soo looking forward to the storm in May.
> 
> Just remember, April showers bring out snow plowers .


Might have been awhile...but, we are over due.

https://www.wunderground.com/blog/weatherhistorian/record-late-season-snowfalls


----------



## On a Call

oh and....

http://www.mlive.com/weather/index.ssf/2013/05/can_it_snow_in_may_here_in_mic.html


----------



## Tberrylawn

Any one know where the best place is to get sod?


----------



## On a Call

Little or a lot ?

100 yards or a 1000 ?


----------



## BossPlow2010

Tberrylawn;2137822 said:


> Any one know where the best place is to get sod?


I get mine from new lawn in Belleville, they're pretty big, they give you a discount if you spend more than 50 grand annually on sod which is nice.


----------



## Tberrylawn

I don't need a lot of sod. Just doing a small front yard.


----------



## Freshwater

It's snowing at my house.....


----------



## First Responder

Nothing like cutting grass with the flakes a flying! Good thing the spreader is still on one of the trucks!


----------



## Freshwater

RIP Gordie Howe. The nicest celebrity I've ever met.


----------



## TheXpress2002

#150Days

:redbounce:redbouncepurplebou:yow!::bluebounc:redbouncepurplebou:yow!::bluebounc


----------



## BUFF

TheXpress2002;2146544 said:


> #150Days
> 
> :redbounce:redbouncepurplebou:yow!::bluebounc:redbouncepurplebou:yow!::bluebounc


I'l bite..... till what?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

TheXpress2002;2146544 said:


> #150Days
> 
> :redbounce:redbouncepurplebou:yow!::bluebounc:redbouncepurplebou:yow!::bluebounc


What are talking aboot?

Did we lose 18 days between 7-8 this morning and tonight?

Are you into the bourbon again/still?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BUFF;2146546 said:


> I'l bite..... till what?


Don't pay any attention to him, he's a blooming idiot.


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes;2146549 said:


> Don't pay any attention to him, he's a blooming idiot.


Now that's no way to talk...... shame on you Marci.....


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BUFF;2146554 said:


> Now that's no way to talk...... shame on you Marci.....


I'm over it.


----------



## bdryer

Ok, I'm done with this damn 90*+ weather and humidity... time to start praying for snow!!


----------



## johnnywaz

They are claiming snowy winter already. But I'll believe it when I see it.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

I was sick of it in June.


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes said:


> I was sick of it in June.


Didn't Xpress tell us we are getting Cannonballed and Obliterated this winter...I think I heard the word EPIC....


----------



## John_DeereGreen

Defcon's off vacation!


----------



## Defcon 5

John_DeereGreen said:


> Defcon's off vacation!


I am on Quadruple secret probabtion....i am out of screen names and chances....


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Defcon 5 said:


> I am on Quadruple secret probabtion....i am out of screen names and chances....


Has Michael hijacked Defcon's account?


----------



## Mike_PS

Mark Oomkes said:


> Has Michael hijacked Defcon's account?


no need to start rumors, Mark . it is Todd and yes, he is back on the site


----------



## LapeerLandscape

I thought his name was Walt from Grand Torino, (get off my lawn). Its good to see you back Todd.


----------



## Defcon 5

Yes....I drink cheap Beer and sit on the porch and yell at the kids...Already nice and sticky out here today....The "Ring of Fire" is upon us


----------



## BUFF

Cool and dry to the west, mid 70's-low 80's most of the week. Could make for cooler temps to the east..


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BUFF said:


> Cool and dry to the west, mid 70's-low 80's most of the week. Could make for cooler temps to the east..


An interloper, you're going to upset the delicate flowers from SEMI.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Michael J. Donovan said:


> no need to start rumors, Mark . it is Todd and yes, he is back on the site


Michael, a rumour would be that you and Todd are really the same person.


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> An interloper, you're going to upset the delicate flowers from SEMI.


Last I knew GR was on the west side of Michigan making you an interloper too...... However according the forecast below my previous post has some validity even though I'm an interloper.... :waving:


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes said:


> Michael, a rumour would be that you and Todd are really the same person.


I think Michael can attest to this....No we are not...He might have just thrown up in his wheaties at the thought ....Mark...I am not going to engage in your child like behavior...Let's get back on topic...


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Defcon 5 said:


> I think Michael can attest to this....No we are not...He might have just thrown up in his wheaties at the thought ....Mark...I am not going to engage in your child like behavior...Let's get back on topic...


With that last comment your starting to sound like MJD.


----------



## John_DeereGreen

Someone's on their best behavior....


----------



## Defcon 5

We hit the magic temp....Popcicles for everyone...The Goldbond is working overtime today..


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Not sure whats sweating more, my glass of ice tea or me. Its 90 and humid, yuck.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

John_DeereGreen said:


> Someone's on their best behavior....


He doesn't drink Buttwyper during the day........unless it's a weekend.


----------



## Defcon 5

First salting....November 19th....Ground temps are to warm for anything before then....:hammerhead:


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Defcon 5 said:


> First salting....November 19th....Ground temps are to warm for anything before then....:hammerhead:


Your guess or Ryan's prognostication?

Or is he having a "long" day?


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes said:


> Your guess or Ryan's prognostication?
> 
> Or is he having a "long" day?


It's not a guess....the online weather forecast.

ing classes I have been taking have led me to this conclusion...I have crunched the data from the weather models...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Defcon 5 said:


> It's not a guess....the online weather forecast.
> 
> ing classes I have been taking have led me to this conclusion...I have crunched the data from the weather models...


And that is when the dewpoint will reach saturation?


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes said:


> Your guess or Ryan's prognostication?
> 
> Or is he having a "long" day?


Ryan who????....I think he has had enough of YOU...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Defcon 5 said:


> Ryan who????....I think he has had enough of YOU...


Me?

What have I done or said that would make him not want to talk to me anymore?

I have been very supportive of him and his..........well, you know, shortcomings.


----------



## Defcon 5

IMG_20151227_141946




__
Defcon 5


__
Sep 20, 2016


----------



## Defcon 5

If all this rain was snow....We would have a lot of Snow....


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Defcon 5 said:


> If all this rain was snow....We would have a lot of Snow....


You guys are supposed to get hammered with rain and yeah if it was snow it would be a lot in short period. We are getting a good steady rain here


----------



## Defcon 5

LapeerLandscape said:


> You guys are supposed to get hammered with rain and yeah if it was snow it would be a lot in short period. We are getting a good steady rain here


We have been getting hammered since last night...Flood Warnings...Still working...Gotta get that concrete to the New Red Wings arena..


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Defcon 5 said:


> If all this rain was snow....We would have a lot of Snow....


Wood not.


----------



## BUFF

Hey you guys have fun with it http://www.msn.com/en-us/weather/topstories/northeast-to-see-days-of-rain/vi-BBwJKaM
Been cool and dry ootwest, maybe sum of that will be heading towards ewe in a few days.


----------



## Defcon 5

BUFF said:


> Hey you guys have fun with it http://www.msn.com/en-us/weather/topstories/northeast-to-see-days-of-rain/vi-BBwJKaM
> Been cool and dry ootwest, maybe sum of that will be heading towards ewe in a few days.


Stick to the Colorado weather thread..Nobody really cares...We are in crisis in Detoilet..The city is flooding away


----------



## BUFF

Defcon 5 said:


> Stick to the Colorado weather thread..Nobody really cares...We are in crisis in Detoilet..The city is flooding away


Sounds like perfect weather for a rubber duck race....


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Defcon 5 said:


> Stick to the Colorado weather thread..Nobody really cares...We are in crisis in Detoilet..The city is flooding away


Someone should get out the plunger and hit the flush handle a couple more times before it overflows.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Defcon 5 said:


> Stick to the Colorado weather thread..Nobody really cares...We are in crisis in Detoilet..The city is flooding away


You say that like it's a bad thing?


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Its 33* in Lapeer this morning.


----------



## Defcon 5

LapeerLandscape said:


> Its 33* in Lapeer this morning.


Mount up the salters...........Its go time.........:clapping:


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Defcon 5 said:


> Mount up the salters...........Its go time.........:clapping:


Already checked the lots, were good...


----------



## Defcon 5

I was just informed By two people there is a frost warning tonight...Code Red....:terribletowel:


----------



## SnoFarmer

Said chicken littel.

^:terribletowel:


----------



## Defcon 5

SnoFarmer said:


> Said chicken littel.
> 
> ^:terribletowel:


You wanna make a bet Farmer of Snow??

I bet that Oomkes will be out in the shop in the morning yelling and screaming at the Minions to get the snow equipment ready....He claims he does not act like a Blooming idiot...I find that Very hard to believe......:hammerhead:


----------



## SnoFarmer

It may well happen.( the frost) 

It was more of a coment about the person behind the post.

:waving:


----------



## Defcon 5

SnoFarmer said:


> It may well happen.( the frost)
> 
> It was more of a coment about the person behind the post.
> 
> :waving:


You mean Comment???....Yes, I realize where alll your comments come from....Anger and Bitterness....Thumbs Up


----------



## Mike_PS

back on topic please "fellas"

thanks and I would appreciate it Thumbs Up


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Michael J. Donovan said:


> back on topic please "fellas"
> 
> thanks and I would appreciate it Thumbs Up


Always a couple thread derailing morons in the crowd.


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes said:


> Always a couple thread derailing morons in the crowd.


I promised MJD I would not engage in your childish behavior...I slipped up and for that I'm sorry MJD..I will leave the Buffoonery to you and a select few others...


----------



## Defcon 5

Who's going to the Snow Show in Novi Tuesday?...Rumor has it Oomkes will be there and he is Buying the Beer....


----------



## SnoFarmer

Defcon 5 said:


> I promised MJD I would not engage in your childish behavior...I slipped up and for that I'm sorry MJD..I will leave the Buffoonery to you and a select few others...


 so, in other words, you lied.

:hammerhead:


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Defcon 5 said:


> Who's going to the Snow Show in Novi Tuesday?...Rumor has it Oomkes will be there and he is Buying the Beer....


Will he be signing autographs or giving snow plowing lessons on how to plow with a commings and an ebling. If not I'm not going.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

31* in Lapeer this morning. Had ice on my dump truck windows.


----------



## Defcon 5

LapeerLandscape said:


> Will he be signing autographs or giving snow plowing lessons on how to plow with a commings and an ebling. If not I'm not going.


Yes...He has his own booth...Just look for the King of Snow banner...it would be worth the drive just to meet him...m.:hammerhead:


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Defcon 5 said:


> Yes...He has his own booth...Just look for the King of Snow banner...it would be worth the drive just to meet him...m.:hammerhead:


Au contraire............THE KING and INVENTOR of snow is giving the speeches..............and I can assure you, that is NOT the reason I am going. Watch oot for 2 :terribletowel:in the back row heckling.

Really watch oot for some guy with gray hair and a ponytail and some other guy that puts Sasquatch to shame with his chest hair, both will be wearing matching manpris and mandles.


----------



## Boomer123

Who offers western ultramount rebuild service that goes through everything and bench tested when done.


----------



## johnnywaz

Happy fall to all my Michigan snow plowing friends. So, who's taking the bets on the first snowfall?


----------



## LapeerLandscape

johnnywaz said:


> Happy fall to all my Michigan snow plowing friends. So, who's taking the bets on the first snowfall?


I dont care when it is I just dont want it to be like the 11" we got last year on Nov 22.


----------



## TheXpress2002

Nov 14th


----------



## Mark Oomkes

TheXpress2002 said:


> Nov 14th


2017


----------



## LapeerLandscape

TheXpress2002 said:


> Nov 14th


I sure hope your wrong.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

LapeerLandscape said:


> I sure hope your wrong.


He's into the bourbon...........still.


----------



## johnnywaz

TheXpress2002 said:


> Nov 14th


My guess is early November to. Weather has been wet, we just need the cool temps.

That said, I hope I am wrong. At least till I get my new home 100% built and move in ready. Then it can snow feet!


----------



## johnnywaz

Snowing in lapeer! Snowish


----------



## LapeerLandscape

johnnywaz said:


> Snowing in lapeer! Snowish


Yes it is... lowblue:


----------



## johnnywaz

LapeerLandscape said:


> Yes it is... lowblue:


I went in Home Depot, dry, came out snowing and temp went from 40 to 35.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

This is nuts, my mulch and gravel piles are all covered with snow, its even starting to stick on the grass..lowblue:


----------



## Mark Oomkes

LapeerLandscape said:


> This is nuts, my mulch and gravel piles are all covered with snow, its even starting to stick on the grass..lowblue:


Code Red!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Defcon5!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> Code Red!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Defcon5!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


It will be ok for now because we have decided not to salt this year because of black ice matters.


----------



## johnnywaz

I might have to actually get my plow out, and off the pallet. Was hoping to leave it stored at least a few more weeks.


----------



## TheXpress2002

Obviously not sticking to pavement but Saginaw should come close to 2" officially


----------



## Luther

Looking to team up with a plow truck or two in the Westland/Canton/Northville area. Truck must be presentable with the driver seasoned and experienced. Looking for a skid with operator too.

Please pm me with your contact information.


----------



## Defcon 5

TCLA said:


> Looking to team up with a plow truck or two in the Westland/Canton/Northville area. Truck must be presentable with the driver seasoned and experienced. Looking for a skid with operator too.
> 
> Please pm me with your contact information.


.........lowred:


----------



## Freshwater

How the heck do you send a pm now?


----------



## John_DeereGreen

Freshwater said:


> How the heck do you send a pm now?


It's now referred to as "start a conversation"

Click on the user name of who you want to send it to and that will be an option.

It took me a while to figure it out too.


----------



## Freshwater

John_DeereGreen said:


> It's now referred to as "start a conversation"
> 
> Click on the user name of who you want to send it to and that will be an option.
> 
> It took me a while to figure it out too.


Thanks thought that might be it, though it looks like other people can read them?


----------



## Freshwater

TCLA said:


> Looking to team up with a plow truck or two in the Westland/Canton/Northville area. Truck must be presentable with the driver seasoned and experienced. Looking for a skid with operator too.
> 
> Please pm me with your contact information.


TCLA pm sent.


----------



## TheXpress2002

TCLA said:


> Looking to team up with a plow truck or two in the Westland/Canton/Northville area. Truck must be presentable with the driver seasoned and experienced. Looking for a skid with operator too.
> 
> Please pm me with your contact information.





Defcon 5 said:


> .........lowred:


..........lowred:


----------



## Defcon 5

TheXpress2002 said:


> ..........lowred:


I see you were knee deep into the Bourbon last night....


----------



## Superior L & L

Now some weather guessers are saying a warm November ! I need it for sure, people are still calling for landscaping


----------



## Boomer123

Superior L & L said:


> Now some weather guessers are saying a warm November ! I need it for sure, people are still calling for landscaping


 the last the last 2 years we got snow around November 20th. Matter of fact last year I think we got pounded with over 10 inches on November 21st


----------



## TheXpress2002

Superior L & L said:


> Now some weather guessers are saying a warm November ! I need it for sure, people are still calling for landscaping


Above normal temps the first week here. Trending back to normal the second week. Indications are a flip in the pattern around mid month.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

TheXpress2002 said:


> Above normal temps the first week here. Trending back to normal the second week. Indications are a flip in the pattern around mid month.


I heard a light switch.


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes said:


> I heard a light switch.


What does a light switch have to do with the weather??.....


----------



## BUFF

Defcon 5 said:


> What does a light switch have to do with the weather??.....


He's on a roll.....let him go.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Defcon 5 said:


> What does a light switch have to do with the weather??.....


I'm not really sure, I don't think we ever received an answer.


----------



## TheXpress2002

Mark Oomkes said:


> I'm not really sure, I don't think we ever received an answer.


Flip of a light switch

Snap of the fingers

A Michigan U-turn

(My favorite) Your wife's attitude once she found out aboot the Metal Pless purchase.

That kind of change in the weather pattern.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

TheXpress2002 said:


> change in the weather pattern.


Could have just said that.


----------



## Defcon 5

The only thing I see changing in Ryans future is Diapers....lowblue:


----------



## John_DeereGreen

TheXpress2002 said:


> (My favorite) Your wife's attitude once she found out aboot the Metal Pless purchase.


Thats about like the reaction mine had.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> Could have just said that.


Sounds like he's saying things got really cold after the metal pless purchase...


----------



## The Greener Side

We are hiring snow subcontractors, snow plow drivers, cdl salt truck drivers, loader/equipment operators, sidewalk crew leaders and sidewalk shovelers to work out of our Highland Park location and service our northern customers in Macomb County, Roseville, Shelby Township.

We've been in business for over 25 years and have been named "Top 100 Snow Contractors" in the U.S. for the last 10 years.

If you know of anyone looking for work, please direct them to our website at www.greenerside.com.


----------



## Defcon 5

The Greener Side said:


> We are hiring snow subcontractors, snow plow drivers, cdl salt truck drivers, loader/equipment operators, sidewalk crew leaders and sidewalk shovelers to work out of our Highland Park location and service our northern customers in Macomb
> 
> County, Roseville, Shelby Township.
> 
> We've been in business for over 25 years and have been named "Top 100 S
> 
> now Contractors" in the U.S. for the last 10
> years.
> 
> If you know of anyone looking for work, please direct them to our website at
> www.greenerside.com.


I might be looking for something....I was just informed I have to work with the same Nincompoop I did last year....Dont know if I can do it again....:hammerhead:

I might be looking ffor


----------



## The Greener Side

Defcon 5 said:


> I might be looking for something....I was just informed I have to work with the same Nincompoop I did last year....Dont know if I can do it again....:hammerhead:
> 
> I might be looking ffor


Sounds great! Please fill out an application and we'll give you a call.


----------



## SnoFarmer

Defcon 5 said:


> I might be looking for something....I was just informed I have to work with the same Nincompoop I did last year....Dont know if I can do it again....:hammerhead:
> 
> I might be looking ffor


Keep_your_chin_up_that_tiara_is_to_expensive_to_hit_the_ground.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Defcon 5 said:


> I might be looking for something....I was just informed I have to work with the same Nincompoop I did last year....Dont know if I can do it again....:hammerhead:
> 
> I might be looking ffor


They are in the top 100, you might not fit in...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

LapeerLandscape said:


> They are in the top 100, you might not fit in...


He misread, he thought they were in the bottom 100, right where he falls in.


----------



## BUFF

The Greener Side said:


> Sounds great! Please fill out an application and we'll give you a call.


Besides a whizz quiz and background check have a full cavity search done too.....


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ewwwwwww


----------



## Mike_PS

ok, if we are going to "cross-pollinate" the weather discussions then let's not take them all off course...you guys have plenty of OT threads for that. so, the weather threads don't need to be the same

thanks


----------



## BUFF

"cross-pollinate"... Nice wording Thumbs Up
And Gotcha....


----------



## Defcon 5

BUFF said:


> "cross-pollinate"... Nice wording Thumbs Up
> And Gotcha....


Cross pollinating I believe is how Mark was conceived .....


----------



## Mike_PS

Defcon 5 said:


> Cross pollinating I believe is how Mark was conceived .....


And don't need those comments either :hammerhead::laugh:


----------



## Defcon 5

Michael J. Donovan said:


> And don't need those comments either :hammerhead::laugh:


Sorry...But it was funny...:waving:


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Wuz knot.


----------



## Defcon 5

It feels like someone flipped the light switch outside....lowblue:


----------



## Mark Oomkes

It is usually dark at night......


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes said:


> It is usually dark at night......


Being a Union Trunk Monkey I'm usually sleeping while it's dark and getting payed for it....So I'm not used to this...Big Labor Rules....:usflag:


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Defcon 5 said:


> Being a Union Trunk Monkey I'm usually sleeping while it's dark and getting payed for it....So I'm not used to this...Big Labor Rules....:usflag:


At least you know the difference between night and day is sunlight, and not the bottom of a bourbon bottle.


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes said:


> At least you know the difference between night and day is sunlight, and not the bottom of a bourbon bottle.


He sees the sunlight through the Bottom of a Bourbon Bottle...It's a bit distorted but he sees it


----------



## TheXpress2002

Defcon 5 said:


> He sees the sunlight through the Bottom of a Bourbon Bottle...It's a bit distorted but he sees it


At least I can see the light through the bottom of my bottle compared to the dark abyss of your can of recycled clydesdale piss.


----------



## Defcon 5

TheXpress2002 said:


> At least I can see the light through the bottom of my bottle compared to the dark abyss of your can of recycled clydesdale piss.


Just such an angry drunken yard monkey....When is the first salting gonna happen??....my guess...November 21


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Defcon 5 said:


> Just such an angry drunken yard monkey....When is the first salting gonna happen??....my guess...November 21


Monday thru Wednesday............remember the cannonball\bowling ball\GUTTER ball?


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes said:


> Monday thru Wednesday............remember the cannonball\bowling ball\GUTTER ball?


You forgot Light switch....:hammerhead:


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Defcon 5 said:


> You forgot Light switch....:hammerhead:


Crap!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Then the wrap around...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

LapeerLandscape said:


> Then the wrap around...


The wrap around is going to flip the light switch?

Or shoot the cannonball?

Throw a gutterball?


----------



## TheXpress2002

Don't forget the most important piece...

...the deformation band


----------



## TheXpress2002

We will all notice the change after the 12th.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

TheXpress2002 said:


> We will all notice the change after the 12th.


Nov or Dec 12


----------



## Mark Oomkes

TheXpress2002 said:


> We will all notice the change after the 12th.


Duh, it's going to be the 13th.


----------



## Freshwater

Anybody in the 7 and beech redford area with an ultramount 3 plug set up. I have a blade sitting in my yard, that I just need to connect and see if it works or not. All my trucks are fleet flex.


----------



## TheXpress2002

Starting to watch the 20th through the 22nd time frame for our first accumulating system. Colder air looks to be fully entrenched allowing precip to be in the form of snow.

Long range looks like well below average temps after mid month, with a active pattern. Should be busy out of the gate.


----------



## Defcon 5

TheXpress2002 said:


> Starting to watch the 20th through the 22nd time frame for our first accumulating system. Colder air looks to be fully entrenched allowing precip to be in the form of snow.
> 
> Long range looks like well below average temps after mid month, with a active pattern. Should be busy out of the gate.


CANNONBALLED!!!!!!.....lowblue:


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Of which month?


----------



## brookline

lowred:


TheXpress2002 said:


> Starting to watch the 20th through the 22nd time frame for our first accumulating system. Colder air looks to be fully entrenched allowing precip to be in the form of snow.
> 
> Long range looks like well below average temps after mid month, with a active pattern. Should be busy out of the gate.


Sounds good! Let's do this! lowred:


----------



## Defcon 5

brookline said:


> lowred:
> 
> Sounds good! Let's do this! lowred:


That Pink spreader and Pink Plow needs a workout....TCLA wanna be......:waving:


----------



## Luther

Looking for a plow truck or two for cake road plowing in Northville. Big and nice residential subdivision.


----------



## hosejockey4506

I'm not ready for snow yet... It's inevitable but my mindset isn't there yet


----------



## brookline

Defcon 5 said:


> That Pink spreader and Pink Plow needs a workout....TCLA wanna be......:waving:


They sure do! My plow barely got used last year. Time to make up for it this year. You doing cement still?


----------



## Luther

Are there any bulk salt suppliers in the Ferndale/Pleasant Ridge/Hazel Park area that anyone knows of?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

TCLA said:


> Looking for a plow truck or two for cake road plowing in Northville. Big and nice residential subdivision.


What is a "cake" road?


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> What is a "cake" road?


It's the frontage road for the Hershey highway.... duh...

Are you guys warm and dry back there? Been in the mid 60's to low 70's ootwest and no moisture for boot a month.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Warm, but plenty of moisture. Finally dried oot this week.


----------



## Defcon 5

brookline said:


> They sure do! My plow barely got used last year. Time to make up for it this year. You doing cement still?


Yes sir..m..Still hauling cement....Are you gonna plow for the "King" of snow this year?


----------



## Defcon 5

BUFF said:


> It's the frontage road for the Hershey highway.... duh...
> 
> Are you guys warm and dry back there? Been in the mid 60's to low 70's ootwest and no moisture for boot a month.


Interloper......Somebody lock the gate before Sno gets in....:hammerhead:


----------



## SnoFarmer

Monkeys,MI is only 15miles from MN.

Actually, we share a broader with each other, oot en the lake, eh.


----------



## brookline

Defcon 5 said:


> Yes sir..m..Still hauling cement....Are you gonna plow for the "King" of snow this year?


Absolutely!


----------



## TheXpress2002

Mark Oomkes said:


> What is a "cake" road?


Funfetti


----------



## Mark Oomkes

TheXpress2002 said:


> Funfetti


I heard the icing makes it really slippery.


----------



## TheXpress2002

Still looking likely for a flip in the pattern the end of this week. Flakes should be flying.

Looking down the road. The are signals of a strong system late Thanksgiving week. Timing and precip differ but there is consistency of large scale system barreling across the country.


----------



## Patrick34

Hey guys. We are looking for additional sub-contractors for plowing this winter. Primarily in the Auburn Hills, Rochester, Troy & surrounding areas. Plow trucks and/or skid steers. If interested, feel free to contact our office at 248.276.8800 or send PM. Commercial properties only (no residential). Thanks, Timberland Landscape.


----------



## gunsworth

Mm dad is looking for a sidewalk crew for a property he plows/salts. until now the maintenance crew handled it. it's a good deal of walks and would be best suited for a quad. pm me if anyone has availability and i can give you his info. It is located near troy motor mall off 15mile between crooks and coolidge


----------



## TheXpress2002

Looks like our cleanups will have to be done by this Friday. Cold front will pass through the area on Saturday ushering in Lake Effect bands on Sunday. Temperatures will be stuck in the mid-to-high 30s next week.

The large system is still on the maps for Thanksgiving and into that weekend. Latest GFS shows a significant snow system for us. This time frame needs to be watched very closely


----------



## Turf Z

Well that's great news


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Is not.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

TheXpress2002 said:


> Looks like our cleanups will have to be done by this Friday. Cold front will pass through the area on Saturday ushering in Lake Effect bands on Sunday. Temperatures will be stuck in the mid-to-high 30s next week.
> 
> The large system is still on the maps for Thanksgiving and into that weekend. Latest GFS shows a significant snow system for us. This time frame needs to be watched very closely


I havent checked but shouldnt the ground temps be warm enough to keep things from sticking for a little while.


----------



## SnoFarmer

Depends on how mulch snow Ya get.

Ps, Is to.


----------



## Turf Z

Remember last year where it was rain, then the air temp hit 35* and we got 6-10inches of wet heavy snow

I do


----------



## Defcon 5

Turf Z said:


> Remember last year where it was rain, then the air temp hit 35* and we got 6-10inches of wet heavy snow
> 
> I do


I dont...


----------



## TheXpress2002

Turf Z said:


> Remember last year where it was rain, then the air temp hit 35* and we got 6-10inches of wet heavy snow
> 
> I do


Some unfortunate souls received 16"-18"


----------



## Mark Oomkes

I don't 

Is not


----------



## Mark Oomkes

LapeerLandscape said:


> I havent checked but shouldnt the ground temps be warm enough to keep things from sticking for a little while.


I'm kinda thinking those warm lake waters are going to modify the cold air somewhat as well.


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes said:


> I'm kinda thinking those warm lake waters are going to modify the cold air somewhat as well.


Everybody is a weather expert...Stick to Buffoonery and posting in the off topic section with your Posse and leave the weather to the experts...:hammerhead:


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Defcon 5 said:


> Everybody is a weather expert...Stick to Buffoonery and posting in the off topic section with your Posse and leave the weather to the experts...:hammerhead:


Stop trolling me.


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes said:


> Stop trolling me.


Am not....


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Are two


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> I'm kinda thinking those warm lake waters are going to modify the cold air somewhat as well.


You dont happen to know what the lake and ground temp is do you. Watching the weather channel earlier and it looked like east of us could get it.


----------



## terrapro

Whelp whats up fellas...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Last I heard, water temps were in the low 50's.

2" ground temp by me was 48° yesterday.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

South Lake buoy is showing 50° for today.


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes said:


> South Lake buoy is showing 50° for today.


What about the North Lake buoy???....East and West also...we need all data to come to an educated conclusion....


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Defcon 5 said:


> What about the North Lake buoy???....East and West also...we need all data to come to an educated conclusion....


Why?

Ryan doesn't.


----------



## SnoFarmer

Da U.P. Is gunna git dumped on.


----------



## Elegant Greens

Hey guys, new to the thread. Briefly looked through it and love to see other contractors right in Downriver. We have been plowing snow for 11 years. Wondering if anyone Downriver is willing to share what they average in for their monthly contracts. For example our monthly contracts average in 12-15 pushs (depending on the prediction of snow forecasters predict before hand - even though we know this isn't always correct) and 30 salts. This year we haven't picked up a single new account because we are double some people's monthly prices. Last year we killed it for plowing but we still went out 24 times to salt. How many pushes and salts do you average in for your snow contracts per year? No hate comments please.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

TheXpress2002 said:


> Looks like our cleanups will have to be done by this Friday. Cold front will pass through the area on Saturday ushering in Lake Effect bands on Sunday. Temperatures will be stuck in the mid-to-high 30s next week.
> 
> The large system is still on the maps for Thanksgiving and into that weekend. Latest GFS shows a significant snow system for us. This time frame needs to be watched very closely


Cleanups are far from finished and they won't be by Friday.

Kinda hard to do cleanups when the leaves are on the trees yet.

Todd says I should keep waiting for the snow from the 7-9 and last weekend, is that going to happen?


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes said:


> Cleanups are far from finished and they won't be by Friday.
> 
> Kinda hard to do cleanups when the leaves are on the trees yet.
> 
> Todd says I should keep waiting for the snow from the 7-9 and last weekend, is that going to
> 
> happen?


Todd who??..What happend to Union monkey...Trunk Monkey???...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Defcon 5 said:


> Todd who??..What happend to Union monkey...Trunk Monkey???...


Told you I was misunderstood.


----------



## Turf Z

You'd think it was going to snow this weekend with all the guys out staking parking lots this morning...


----------



## Freshwater

I have a bid in, where the building is faced with stucco (sp?) . It's softer than normal brick, and there worried that the rock salt is going to eat at the building. The building is right up against the lot. The other contractor bidding sprays liquid Cal. Wouldn't the liquid stick to the building more, and the rock just bounce off and melt on the ground?


----------



## terrapro

Freshwater said:


> I have a bid in, where the building is faced with stucco (sp?) . It's softer than normal brick, and there worried that the rock salt is going to eat at the building. The building is right up against the lot. The other contractor bidding sprays liquid Cal. Wouldn't the liquid stick to the building more, and the rock just bounce off and melt on the ground?


I cant think why one would be worse then the other cause they are both salt other than rock salt tends to pile up in corners and liquid wouldn't.


----------



## Freshwater

terrapro said:


> I cant think why one would be worse then the other cause they are both salt other than rock salt tends to pile up in corners and liquid wouldn't.


I totally agree,
I told them it wouldn't make a difference.


----------



## Lightningllc

Very interesting out today. 

Wonder what the lake has in store for us tonight??


----------



## Moonlighter248

We got a half inch on the grass.


----------



## redskinsfan34

What's this crap? I've got cleanups to do.


----------



## Defcon 5

redskinsfan34 said:


> What's this crap? I've got cleanups to do.


Still a fair amount of leaves in the trees as of last week...Hopefully this cold and wind will make them fall..I almost feel sorry for you Yard Monkeys..


----------



## TheXpress2002

The flip of the switch was on time. The system late week on the other hand looks to pass right over the top of us for a lovely 35 degree rain. (There may be a few issues Flint and north) After that system passes through temps look to fall well below normal going into December with a very active pattern. The lakes will be wide open for business. A few clippers look to be in store after the holiday weekend. Will start to follow the 3rd time frame for a major system.


----------



## Moonlighter248

Kick ass thanks Express, going to be a fun season!


----------



## Defcon 5

The lakes are wide open for business...This is news Oomkes has been waiting for...let the constant complaining of Lake Effect snow start...:hammerhead:


----------



## TheXpress2002

Defcon 5 said:


> The lakes are wide open for business...This is news Oomkes has been waiting for...let the constant complaining of Lake Effect snow start...:hammerhead:


It will just mean we won't have to hear him complaining aboot not getting a Deere


----------



## Defcon 5

TheXpress2002 said:


> It will just mean we won't have to hear him complaining aboot not getting a Deere


I hope he is not oot shooting his deeres....


----------



## BUFF

TheXpress2002 said:


> It will just mean we won't have to hear him complaining aboot not getting a Deere


He'd have more success if he'd leave his 3 phones alone while "hunting"....


----------



## Defcon 5

BUFF said:


> He'd have more success if he'd leave his 3 phones alone while "hunting"....


What keeps the deer away is the generator running to keep the three phones and two lap tops charged while he is in the blind...


----------



## redskinsfan34

TheXpress2002 said:


> The flip of the switch was on time. The system late week on the other hand looks to pass right over the top of us for a lovely 35 degree rain. (There may be a few issues Flint and north) After that system passes through temps look to fall well below normal going into December with a very active pattern. The lakes will be wide open for business. A few clippers look to be in store after the holiday weekend. Will start to follow the 3rd time frame for a major system.


Thanks Ryan


----------



## TheXpress2002

The system for tomorrow night into Thursday looks to be dragging in colder than expected air. 

M59 and north needs to be prepared for the potential of a couple inches of snow. Most on grass surfaces but a slushy accumulation can't be ruled out on pavement.

M59 to I94 looks to be a quick burst of snow changing over to sleet. Could lead to some issues first thing Wednesday morning before it changes over to all rain Wednesday.

Looks like a train of events to kick off December. 

Dates to watch for the potential of some massive systems... Dec 2nd 4th 6th


----------



## Defcon 5

TheXpress2002 said:


> The system for tomorrow night into Thursday looks to be dragging in colder than expected air.
> 
> M59 and north needs to be prepared for the potential of a couple inches of snow. Most on
> 
> grass surfaces but a slushy accumulation can't be ruled out on pavement.
> 
> M59 to I94 looks to be a quick burst of snow
> 
> changing over to sleet. Could lead to some issues first thing Wednesday morning before it changes over to all rain Wednesday.
> 
> Looks like a train of events to kick off December.
> 
> Dates to watch for the potential of some
> 
> massive systems... Dec 2nd 4th 6th


December 2-4-6-8 who do we appreciate....


----------



## Defcon 5

Does this mean Lake Effect for Mark O??...Please Say Yes..Thumbs Up


----------



## TheXpress2002

Defcon 5 said:


> December 2-4-6-8 who do we appreciate....


Cant confirm the 8th. Outside the models. Wouldn't want to use my magic "8" ball


----------



## Frankland

Looking for a subcontractor for a couple sites in the following areas:

1. Small strip mall (parking lot, sidewalks)
Detroit - Grand River & McNichols

2. Small building (parking lot, sidewalks)
Lincoln Park - Southfield & Allen

3. office Building (Parking Lot , sidewalks)
Detroit - Jefferson & 375

Let me know if anyone is interested


----------



## branhamt

Frankland said:


> Looking for a subcontractor for a couple sites in the following areas:
> 
> 1. Small strip mall (parking lot, sidewalks)
> Detroit - Grand River & McNichols
> 
> 2. Small building (parking lot, sidewalks)
> Lincoln Park - Southfield & Allen
> 
> 3. office Building (Parking Lot , sidewalks)
> Detroit - Jefferson & 375
> 
> Let me know if anyone is interested


I may be interested in LP site.

[email protected]
734-558-7790


----------



## Freshwater

TheXpress2002 said:


> The system for tomorrow night into Thursday looks to be dragging in colder than expected air.
> 
> M59 and north needs to be prepared for the potential of a couple inches of snow. Most on grass surfaces but a slushy accumulation can't be ruled out on pavement.
> 
> M59 to I94 looks to be a quick burst of snow changing over to sleet. Could lead to some issues first thing Wednesday morning before it changes over to all rain Wednesday.
> 
> Looks like a train of events to kick off December.
> 
> Dates to watch for the potential of some massive systems... Dec 2nd 4th 6th


Thanks ryan.... talk about easing into the season.


----------



## grassmaster06

I have a good client that needs service in Ann Arbor on Plymouth rd ,it's probably a 30 min plow. Pm contact info and I will forward it on .must be insured a reliable


----------



## TheXpress2002

grassmaster06 said:


> I have a good client that needs service in Ann Arbor on Plymouth rd ,it's probably a 30 min plow. Pm contact info and I will forward it on .must be insured a reliable


PM sent


----------



## Mark Oomkes

TheXpress2002 said:


> PM sent


So you bought that road grader?


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes said:


> So you bought that road grader?


He bought a compact loader from Cleveland for $625 and put a Boss pplow he bought from Akron for $250 on it


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Defcon 5 said:


> He bought a compact loader from Cleveland for $625 and put a Boss pplow he bought from Akron for $250 on it


Does it have an engine and tyres?


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes said:


> Does it have an engine and tyres?


Tyres...Yes...Engine not so sure..the bonus feature is the 600 pounds of old cutting edge weighing down the Snow deflector


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Defcon 5 said:


> the bonus feature is the 600 pounds of old cutting edge weighing down the Snow deflector


LMAO..............


----------



## terrapro

Man if all this rain was snow.....


----------



## Mark Oomkes

terrapro said:


> Man if all this rain was snow.....


I'd be in the nuthouse.


----------



## Superior L & L

Mark Oomkes said:


> I'd be in the nuthouse.


Me too.i need another week to be truly ready to go.


----------



## Boomer123

terrapro said:


> Man if all this rain was snow.....


last year we had 11inches of snow on the ground right now.


----------



## terrapro

Boomer123 said:


> last year we had 11inches of snow on the ground right now.


I think my total out here was 16.5" from that storm.


----------



## YourWay

Your Way Property Services (Milford-Oakland County) is still looking to hire plow drivers, equipment operators and sidewalk crews.

Also, have the following for experienced subcontractors:
An all inclusive seasonal site in Romulus
Farmington Hills/Novi route
Small route in Highland

Call 248-676-8508 for more information or if interested.
You can also go to our website for more information and pay rates.
Thanks!


----------



## boss75

Selling a clean 2008 1500 4WD Silverado with 87500 miles. Pm for further details or pics, or Call / text 248-602-7855.


----------



## Defcon 5

Ryan????....lowblue:


----------



## Turf Z

Tail end of the weekend?


----------



## Luther

A little decorum. He's checking the report


----------



## Defcon 5

TCLA said:


> A little decorum. He's checking the report


OK Coach....I better start presleeping in case it's not a favorable report....Thumbs Up


----------



## RMGLawn

TCLA said:


> A little decorum. He's checking the report


Best post of the day. Maybe even week.


----------



## Freshwater

TCLA said:


> A little decorum. He's checking the report


Now that's funny. Maybe he's looking for the pass it back and forth type of stuff?


----------



## Boomer123

maybe next Thursday we'll get snow or maybe we won't. We'll just have to wait to see what Mother Nature brings us that b****


----------



## Defcon 5

It's snowing....


----------



## terrapro

I am pretty sure I saw somewhere Ryan said 56 days or something like that...


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Defcon 5 said:


> It's snowing....


Should we put up the code orange.


----------



## Defcon 5

LapeerLandscape said:


> Should we put up the code orange.


I am monitoring the situation...


----------



## esshakim

Thought I'd post this here. I have a 4 year old snow ex salter for sale 7500 model was used in our 2500hd Silverado. Great working unit well cared for always indoor stored when not in use. Asking 3000 obo. Looking to upgrade to a boss unit this season. Please send a private message or reply back.


----------



## TheXpress2002

LapeerLandscape said:


> Should we put up the code orange.


Yes code orange for Sunday. Code red beginning Wednesday.


----------



## goinggreen

TheXpress2002 said:


> Yes code orange for Sunday. Code red beginning Wednesday.


Ryan what do you think the Lansing Jackson area will see for Sunday? Hoping to have some white gold to push here soon.


----------



## redskinsfan34

TheXpress2002 said:


> Yes code orange for Sunday. Code red beginning Wednesday.


Not at all cryptic. Details please?


----------



## goinggreen

esshakim said:


> Thought I'd post this here. I have a 4 year old snow ex salter for sale 7500 model was used in our 2500hd Silverado. Great working unit well cared for always indoor stored when not in use. Asking 3000 obo. Looking to upgrade to a boss unit this season. Please send a private message or reply back.


Could you send me some pics. I'm looking for a bulk salter for a apartment complex we just got. 517582-7587 or you can email them to [email protected]


----------



## TheXpress2002

redskinsfan34 said:


> Not at all cryptic. Details please?


1-2 outside the heat island is likely for Sunday night.

Tuesday Wednesday will be all rain. Concern is the secondary system Wednesday night Thursday where we could see some accumulation IF the system slows and catches the arctic air. Temps will plummet after Thursday. Highs in the low 20s can be expected into the weekend.

Lake effect machine will get cranking. Followed by a very active pattern. The GFS pumps out stupid totals for the next 384 hours. Let get into the pattern before I post those numbers.


----------



## BUFF

Oomkes should be able to provide weather updates from up north between antiquing and wine tasting stops....


----------



## Defcon 5

BUFF said:


> Oomkes should be able to provide weather updates from up north between antiquing and wine tasting stops....


I'm not so sure...I think he will be kept on a pretty short leash...


----------



## redskinsfan34

Why am I still getting calls for cleanups? People are not looking at their calendars this year.


----------



## RMGLawn

redskinsfan34 said:


> Why am I still getting calls for cleanups? People are not looking at their calendars this year.


Weather hasn't helped. This past week was the first decently cold and windy week.


----------



## Defcon 5

The leaves did hold on a lot longer due to the warm fall...Almost felt sorry for you yard monkeys....

Get your rest...It's gonna snow sunday...Code Red status


----------



## boss75

BUFF said:


> Oomkes should be able to provide weather updates from up north between antiquing and wine tasting stops....


Who needs it?


----------



## gunsworth

redskinsfan34 said:


> Why am I still getting calls for cleanups? People are not looking at their calendars this year.


We didnt finish until the 17th of december last year...

Theres still leaves on some trees....

Whats wrong with still working? its not like cleanups and snow never overlap.


----------



## TheXpress2002

Let's start watching the 10th-12th for a long duration event. Quite impressive totals being shown with some consistency.


----------



## bdryer

TheXpress2002 said:


> Let's start watching the 10th-12th for a long duration event. Quite impressive totals being shown with some consistency.


Thx Xpress...


----------



## redskinsfan34

gunsworth said:


> We didnt finish until the 17th of december last year...
> 
> Theres still leaves on some trees....
> 
> Whats wrong with still working? its not like cleanups and snow never overlap.


Nothing wrong. Just not sure why the customer would wait until now. Doesn't matter. Today was the endn


----------



## FIREMEDIC2572

I had two people call late last week wanting quotes for clean ups... Your lack of planning does not constitute an emergency on my part. Finished regulars and we put everything away yesterday . .. Let it snow, we have new equipment to pay for...


----------



## MPM

My personal favorite is when myself and my helpers are all working and a neighbor will come stand there until you put down your blower and/or the person running the leaf loader has to shut it down to ask you to do their leaves. Then wonder why, when i shoot them a more than double normal price! lol


----------



## gunsworth

MPM said:


> My personal favorite is when myself and my helpers are all working and a neighbor will come stand there until you put down your blower and/or the person running the leaf loader has to shut it down to ask you to do their leaves. Then wonder why, when i shoot them a more than double normal price! lol


Or shoot them a regular price and they want it for half lol. i just turn them down entirely until my customers are done/almost done.

My guys want hours and the work is there. gonna work every day they can this week and mark properties on the crap days. I'm not going to turn down money while waiting for snow


----------



## redskinsfan34

Salt run tonight?


----------



## delong17

I am planning on a light salt run just to allow new clients the piece of mind to know we are on top of things. Also, to protect us from a freeze if any of this actually sticks to pavement, which I doubt it will. Similar to last years storm where we got about 3-4 inches on grass and nothing on hard surfaces. If its all rain, like i think it may be, we wont do anything


----------



## redskinsfan34

delong17 said:


> I am planning on a light salt run just to allow new clients the piece of mind to know we are on top of things. Also, to protect us from a freeze if any of this actually sticks to pavement, which I doubt it will. Similar to last years storm where we got about 3-4 inches on grass and nothing on hard surfaces. If its all rain, like i think it may be, we wont do anything


I was thinking the same.


----------



## gunsworth

redskinsfan34 said:


> Salt run tonight?


Ready if needed, but not planning on it. whatever we get looks to be minimal and done by midnight. temps will be 34-36 and 6-7hrs of that should make it disappear.

Now if this was starting at midnight and going until 7am, id have salt loaded already...

My plan is to wake up at 2 peek out the window and go back to sleep


----------



## delong17

gunsworth said:


> Ready if needed, but not planning on it. whatever we get looks to be minimal and done by midnight. temps will be 34-36 and 6-7hrs of that should make it disappear.
> 
> Now if this was starting at midnight and going until 7am, id have salt loaded already...
> 
> My plan is to wake up at 2 peek out the window and go back to sleep


I agree, i like that plan!


----------



## TheXpress2002

After the sun "goes down" accumulation should start on grassy surfaces. Again folks outside the immediate heat island I fully expect a salt run. Yes pavement may be above freezing but air temps should hover or be below freezing.


----------



## brookline

TheXpress2002 said:


> After the sun "goes down" accumulation should start on grassy surfaces. Again folks outside the immediate heat island I fully expect a salt run. Yes pavement may be above freezing but air temps should hover or be below freezing.


Where exactly is the heat island?


----------



## Defcon 5

brookline said:


> Where exactly is the heat island?


It's the hot air coming out of his mouth...


----------



## redskinsfan34

TheXpress2002 said:


> After the sun "goes down" accumulation should start on grassy surfaces. Again folks outside the immediate heat island I fully expect a salt run. Yes pavement may be above freezing but air temps should hover or be below freezing.


Thanks for checking in Ryan. Please explain the heat island to a weather novice.


----------



## Turf Z

About 3" on gravel and grass here. 1-2 on sidewalks/pavement. Sloppy stuff


----------



## TheXpress2002

redskinsfan34 said:


> Thanks for checking in Ryan. Please explain the heat island to a weather novice.


8 mile south. East of 275. More concrete = higher temps. Outside that area is more grass cooler temps


----------



## RMGLawn

Detroit Metro is the Heat Island


Edit, didn't see Ryan responded


----------



## redskinsfan34

TheXpress2002 said:


> 8 mile south. East of 275. More concrete = higher temps. Outside that area is more grass cooler temps


Got it. Makes sense. Thanks.


----------



## Moonlighter248

Nothing in Pontiac.


----------



## Freshwater

TheXpress2002 said:


> 8 mile south. East of 275. More concrete = higher temps. Outside that area is more grass cooler temps


Thanks ryan. That's exactly my area. My mom still lives in the walled lake novi area. They're consistently 1.5 degrees colder. My brother plowes his drives 1-2 more times each year.

Just started here about 7:10.


----------



## Lightningllc

If the snow stops by midnight the ground temps should catch up and melt the snow, The wind will dry it. Maybe I'm looking at this wrong but I would hate to leave a mess of salt for the first one.


----------



## redskinsfan34

Lightningllc said:


> If the snow stops by midnight the ground temps should catch up and melt the snow, The wind will dry it. Maybe I'm looking at this wrong but I would hate to leave a mess of salt for the first one.


Light salt app?


----------



## redskinsfan34

Grass is covered and pavement wet in Dexter.


----------



## Freshwater

Lightningllc said:


> If the snow stops by midnight the ground temps should catch up and melt the snow, The wind will dry it. Maybe I'm looking at this wrong but I would hate to leave a mess of salt for the first one.


Like everybody did last year?


----------



## bigjeeping

1" on my deck, 0" on my pavement. -Saline.


----------



## Tberrylawn

Pavement covered here in Waterford.


----------



## Boomer123

" no soup for you". I mean no salt for you....
no salt for me tonight not even going to worry about it


----------



## Tberrylawn

With the past two Decembers we've had im a happy camper about this little snow fall were getting.


----------



## Caleb24

Starting to stick in northern Auburn Hills on paved surfaces.


----------



## RMGLawn

Anyone have an eye on Redford? Particularly Beech Daly and Plymouth


----------



## Plow Dude

RMGLawn said:


> Anyone have an eye on Redford? Particularly Beech Daly and Plymouth


I am on Plymouth and Merriam and streets are pretty clear


----------



## terrapro

Howell has slush some places atm but...by 5am and temps rising if it needs it I'll do it but it's not looking so. I know guys already salted around here but that's not an excuse for me to waste


----------



## Moonlighter248

I got slush here in Pontiac 1/4" melting on pavement. back to cleanups.


----------



## redskinsfan34

1" exactly on truck. A little less on grass. Pavement just wet. 33 degrees in Dexter. I'm up so I guess I'll check sites but probably a waste of time.


----------



## Defcon 5

I wonder if Oomkes hates winter yet??...:waving:


----------



## Moonlighter248

Defcon 5 said:


> I wonder if Oomkes hates winter yet??...:waving:


Thanks I needed a laugh this morning!


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Defcon 5 said:


> I wonder if Oomkes hates winter yet??...:waving:


I love winter!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes said:


> I love winter!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Horse Hockey...:hammerhead:


----------



## RMGLawn

Hi Guys,

I'm looking for someone who does Residential snow removal in South Lyon. I have a friend who lives there and needs his house done. I know he is looking to pay a flat rate for the season. From what I understand, it is an easy house. Garage is on the side so it's a straight push.

I am not looking to make any money, just trying to find him someone reliable. I will forward his contact info to whoever could add him to their list.


Thanks guys


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> I love winter!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Yeah ya do..lowblue:


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Defcon 5 said:


> Horse Hockey...:hammerhead:


Due two.


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes said:


> Due two.


Do Not....

How's the weather in North Dakota??...Did you stop and see Olddog??


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Defcon 5 said:


> Do Not....
> 
> How's the weather in North Dakota??...Did you stop and see Olddog??


Was he out there protesting the pipline...


----------



## Defcon 5

LapeerLandscape said:


> Was he out there protesting the pipline...


Yes...He loaded up the Cummings with all his weapons and bottled water and headed out there....he had to make a stop at Meijers for Adult Diapers so he could drive straight through...

When is it gonna Snow?


----------



## sefh

Well I decided to try to get ahead of the game this year. I hook up the plow on Sunday to make sure everything went well. Glad I did. The wiper seal on the E60 pump decided it didn't want to do it's job. I ordered a new seal kit for it. Last night I decided to big in. Right off the bat I broke the positive connecting bolt on the motor. Does anyone have a non working motor laying around that they would want to part with? I can't find the stud being sold separate anywhere.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Defcon 5 said:


> Yes...He loaded up the Cummings with all his weapons and bottled water and headed out there....he had to make a stop at Meijers for Adult Diapers so he could drive straight through...
> 
> When is it gonna Snow?


Snow? whats that... Actually do you follow johndee forecast? Looks like we might be in for a boat load this weekend.


----------



## Defcon 5

LapeerLandscape said:


> Snow? whats that... Actually do you follow johndee forecast? Looks like we might be in for a boat load this weekend.


Boatload???...Is that the same as cannonballed??..Obliterated???...Epic???


----------



## TheXpress2002

Recent model runs....


----------



## firelwn82

TheXpress2002 said:


> Recent model runs....
> 
> View attachment 168300


So in English this means??? Batten down the hatches?


----------



## Defcon 5

firelwn82 said:


> So in English this means??? Batten down the hatches?


It means Code Red!!!!....Stock up on canned goods...it's gonna be Epic...


----------



## TheXpress2002

Defcon 5 said:


> It means Code Red!!!!....Stock up on canned goods...it's gonna be Epic...


Bowling ball


----------



## LapeerLandscape

TheXpress2002 said:


> Recent model runs....
> 
> View attachment 168300


So I'm not real good at these maps. Is this for Dec 12 or total accumulation from now till Dec 12.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

TheXpress2002 said:


> Bowling ball


Your talking about Defcons head right.


----------



## TheXpress2002

LapeerLandscape said:


> So I'm not real good at these maps. Is this for Dec 12 or total accumulation from now till Dec 12.


Total. Sunday is the only system with snow.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

LapeerLandscape said:


> So I'm not real good at these maps. Is this for Dec 12 or total accumulation from now till Dec 12.


Now.....


----------



## Freshwater

TheXpress2002 said:


> Bowling ball


These storms always kill us.


----------



## Turf Z

TheXpress2002 said:


> Recent model runs....
> 
> View attachment 168300


this seems nice


----------



## TheXpress2002

Locking in on a nice snowstorm Sunday. Snow arrives in the early morning hours on Sunday. Continues through the day and tapers off late afternoon early evening.

Area wide should expect a general 5" - 8" is a safe bet.

#SexyWeekendSystem

#MoreSalt

#RoadTo100


----------



## TheXpress2002

Edit... with the lakes wide open and the extreme cold that follows, Oomkes with have 100" by next weekend.

lowblue:lowred:


----------



## Lightningllc

Code red!!! Hope everyone is ready.


----------



## Defcon 5

TheXpress2002 said:


> Locking in on a nice snowstorm Sunday. Snow arrives in the early morning hours on Sunday. Continues through the day and tapers off late afternoon early evening.
> 
> Area wide should expect a general 5" - 8" is a
> 
> safe bet.
> 
> #SexyWeekendSystem
> 
> #MoreSalt
> 
> #RoadTo100


#whatever


----------



## bdryer

TheXpress2002 said:


> Edit... with the lakes wide open and the extreme cold that follows, Oomkes with have 100" by next weekend.
> 
> lowblue:lowred:


Bring it on!!!!


----------



## TGS Inc.

PLOW DRIVER NEEDED.... Looking for one plow / salt truck driver for our Highland Park location. Your route would be from Detroit to Roseville. Lots of hours. Late model truck. Excellent pay. Thanks!

Click on link to apply:

https://greenerside.recruiterbox.com/


----------



## terrapro

Looking at weather.com says 15" possible for Sat-Mon, I can assume Howell is the bullseye lol. Maybe I can salt it away...like 10-12 salts sounds good.


----------



## hosejockey4506

terrapro said:


> Looking at weather.com says 15" possible for Sat-Mon, I can assume Howell is the bullseye lol. Maybe I can salt it away...like 10-12 salts sounds good.


Yeah I heard Howell is getting 32" between now and Monday night. Crazy first snow fall!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Omg code red


----------



## gunsworth

Glad i got a new driveway rig


----------



## goinggreen

terrapro said:


> Looking at weather.com says 15" possible for Sat-Mon, I can assume Howell is the bullseye lol. Maybe I can salt it away...like 10-12 salts sounds good.


Hope Lansing gets a good amount. Need to make some big money this year.


----------



## Freshwater

hosejockey4506 said:


> Yeah I heard Howell is getting 32" between now and Monday night. Crazy first snow fall!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Omg code red


We havn't even plowed yet. Already diggin at people, good greif give it a rest.


----------



## Lightningllc

Wonder what we will be saying in February.


----------



## goinggreen

Lightningllc said:


> Wonder what we will be saying in February.


I bet everyone will be praying for a early spring come February


----------



## terrapro

hosejockey4506 said:


> Yeah I heard Howell is getting 32" between now and Monday night. Crazy first snow fall!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Omg code red


Oh how I have missed this place


----------



## Defcon 5

I'm getting scared...Accuweather says we are gonna get 40.6" of snow...I'm contending the ground temps are to warm...


----------



## brookline

Dusting in Flat Rock. Watch these stray bands fellas. lowred:


----------



## Freshwater

Already sticking in redford.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Defcon 5 said:


> I'm getting scared...Accuweather says we are gonna get 40.6" of snow...I'm contending the ground temps are to warm...


Accuweather PFFFFT, facebook is the real weather station.


----------



## Defcon 5

LapeerLandscape said:


> Accuweather PFFFFT, facebook is the real weather station.


I'm banned from facebook...Go figure...:hammerhead:


----------



## redskinsfan34

How's it looking in Howell, Cole?


----------



## TheXpress2002

LapeerLandscape said:


> Accuweather PFFFFT, facebook is the real weather station.


#SadHorn


----------



## delong17

30 car accident on 96 in fowlerville, 2 deaths I guess. Be safe out there today, Lansing roads are covered and slick(3/4" of snow roughly) 

What's going on in Bloomfield area? Anyone have eyes around that area?


----------



## ProperLandscape

delong17 said:


> 30 car accident on 96 in fowlerville, 2 deaths I guess. Be safe out there today, Lansing roads are covered and slick(3/4" of snow roughly)
> 
> What's going on in Bloomfield area? Anyone have eyes around that area?


Some walks are covered. Lots are mostly wet (15 mile and telegraph area)


----------



## Defcon 5

I bet by the end of this weekend someone we all know will be complaining and *****ing about Lake Effect...Anyone care to guess who that might be??...:waving:


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Defcon 5 said:


> I bet by the end of this weekend someone we all know will be complaining and *****ing about Lake Effect...Anyone care to guess who that might be??...:waving:


Can I have 3 guesses...


----------



## Defcon 5

LapeerLandscape said:


> Can I have 3 guesses...


I will give you a hint so you only need 1 guess....He calls everyone a Moron...:hammerhead:


----------



## bdryer

So can any of these weather 'forcasters' actually be on the same page? 1", 3", up to 5". Come on now.... what do you say Xpress?


----------



## Defcon 5

bdryer said:


> So can any of these weather 'forcasters' actually be on the same page? 1", 3", up to 5". Come on now.... what do you say Xpress?


WWJ said 3"-6" Saturday night into Sunday...Then 2"-4" Sunday night into Monday...


----------



## Freshwater

Worst driving day I've seen in years. Two roll over accidents on telegraph. 5-6 car "fender bender" where 3 of the cars were about to brawl. Cars sliding to a stop at every light. No salt trucks till about 1:30 or later.


----------



## BossPlow2010

Looks like a nice storm brewing for next weekend too


----------



## terrapro

redskinsfan34 said:


> How's it looking in Howell, Cole?


Sorry man didn't see this. Headed out around 10 to salt 1/2"-1", nice lake effect! Probably be checking sites in the AM. 
If you want hit me up on FB or text me for the future, you'll get a faster response for sure


----------



## Tberrylawn

Light coating here in Waterford. lots are starting to cover


----------



## terrapro

Tberrylawn said:


> Light coating here in Waterford. lots are starting to cover


Yeah buddy I was hoping for round two


----------



## TheXpress2002

Snow totals heading upwards for the Sunday into Monday snowstorm.

Couple challenges with a rain snow line leading to a sharp drop off on the southern edge because of potential mixing issues.

North of 96 and west of 275 should see the highest totals.

6-10 inches can be expected from early Sunday morning into late morning Monday.

Highest totals north and west of the city.


----------



## Defcon 5

That is beyond Epic...storm of the Century....I am declaring a Code Red...Defcon 11..lowblue:


Are you gonna be able to unhook from the IV and work Ryan??


----------



## Mark Oomkes

goinggreen said:


> I bet everyone will be praying for a early spring come February


Not going to happen...........


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Defcon 5 said:


> I'm getting scared...Accuweather says we are gonna get 40.6" of snow...I'm contending the ground temps are to warm...


I'm epically scared.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Defcon 5 said:


> I will give you a hint so you only need 1 guess....He calls everyone a Moron...:hammerhead:


You started it.........

I love lake effect. Good people and good equipment make a big difference.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

bdryer said:


> what do you say Xpress?


He says "fill my bourbon tumbler".


----------



## Mark Oomkes

TheXpress2002 said:


> North of 96 and west of 275 should see the highest totals.
> 
> 6-10 inches can be expected from early Sunday morning into late morning Monday.
> 
> Highest totals north and west of the city.


I'm north and west of 96 and 275. And north and west of the city.

Sunday into which Monday?

Is it too early to call this season OVER?????????


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes said:


> You started it.........
> 
> I love lake effect. Good people and good equipment make a big difference.


The new cocktail of medication must be working...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Defcon 5 said:


> The new cocktail must be working...


Fixed it for ya!


----------



## TheXpress2002

Defcon 5 said:


> That is beyond Epic...storm of the Century....I am declaring a Code Red...Defcon 11..lowblue:
> 
> Are you gonna be able to unhook from the IV and work Ryan??


Doctors and wife say no.


----------



## Defcon 5

TheXpress2002 said:


> Doctors and wife say no.


If I could call you a female body part on here without it getting deleted I would


----------



## bdryer

TheXpress2002 said:


> Snow totals heading upwards for the Sunday into Monday snowstorm.
> 
> Couple challenges with a rain snow line leading to a sharp drop off on the southern edge because of potential mixing issues.
> 
> North of 96 and west of 275 should see the highest totals.
> 
> 6-10 inches can be expected from early Sunday morning into late morning Monday.
> 
> Highest totals north and west of the city.


Thx Xpress... prepare for the worst, hope for the best. Ready to go!


----------



## bdryer

Mark Oomkes said:


> He says "fill my bourbon tumbler".


Ha! Over ice I'm sure.


----------



## bdryer

Funny how all the local forcasters are getting on board with what Xpress has precicted over a week + ago! 

Be safe out there guys. And help out a fellow plower when needed.


----------



## cuttingedge13

South south of 5 Mile in Livonia and Plymouth covered in snow , north nothing.


----------



## redskinsfan34

Anyone else debating whether to push twice tomorrow?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

redskinsfan34 said:


> Anyone else debating whether to push twice tomorrow?


I'm waiting until it falls.


----------



## redskinsfan34

Mark Oomkes said:


> I'm waiting until it falls.


Until it all falls? Was my question.


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes said:


> I'm waiting until it falls.


I'm hoping for 3 pushes and 3 saltings....New golf clubs are on order...lowblue:


----------



## I PLOW ALONE

hey guys i was wondering if anyone can identify what make this back blade is that i picked up used. and also since hydraulics are contained in the box only thing i can read is that it has a monarch pump can someone tell me what type of fluid to run in the hydraulics? thanks in advance


----------



## Turf Z

ATF or the typical blue plow fluid.. all our Bb's have monarchs as most do


----------



## I PLOW ALONE

Turf Z said:


> ATF or the typical blue plow fluid.. all our Bb's have monarchs as most do


well the fluid in there is redish in color so im assuming it is atf. what type atf though


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> I'm waiting until it falls.


You have doubts...


----------



## terrapro

redskinsfan34 said:


> Anyone else debating whether to push twice tomorrow?


I have already dropped the blade for the evening salt here in Howell but we got almost 2". Figured at least twice tomorrow if not three times.


----------



## Boomer123

redskinsfan34 said:


> Anyone else debating whether to push twice tomorrow?


 if we only get 5or 6 inches I can't see doing the routes twice. I'm hoping for a one and done.


----------



## Tberrylawn

Just from what I've seen I think 5-6" might be wishful thinking. I'm also wishing for less totals. But prepared for a very long day.


----------



## kg26

Boomer123 said:


> if we only get 5or 6 inches I can't see doing the routes twice. I'm hoping for a one and done.


I'm thinking pre-treatment (should have been done already)plow once mid day for Residential see how it holds up maybe early morning like 2am Monday if need be. I'm counting on 5 inches, that can be done in once push.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

LapeerLandscape said:


> You have doubts...


About the totals? Yes


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> About the totals? Yes


From what I've seen you guys been getting some good lake effect.


----------



## TheXpress2002

Upgraded to a Winter Storm Warning


----------



## redskinsfan34

2" of fluff down in Dexter already.


----------



## sefh

Coming down pretty good down by the line. 2" plus already.


----------



## boss75

Were starting at 8pm


----------



## TheXpress2002

Totals for the I-94 to M59 corridor could easily approach a foot plus.


Looking forward....there is a system next weekend that could dwarf this one


----------



## terrapro

First round of plow and salting done on commercial...going out again at 4 for the dinner rush


----------



## kg26

Anyone have a good website they use to track the storm? NOAA has changed their look


----------



## Freshwater

Yeah they did, snow stopping around midnight? That's better than tomarrow morning....


----------



## BossPlow2010

kg26 said:


> Anyone have a good website they use to track the storm? NOAA has changed their look


As far as radar, I use RadarScope, I feel it does a decent job a depicting the amount of moisture in bands of snow and it has advanced features as well


----------



## Defcon 5

TheXpress2002 said:


> Totals for the I-94 to M59 corridor could easily approach a foot plus.
> 
> Looking forward....there is a system next weekend that could dwarf this one


I'm gonna say this before Mark has a chance too...Your a Moron...:hammerhead:


----------



## redskinsfan34

Just finished round one. Time for a nap then round 2 after it's done.


----------



## sefh

My snow gauge for today.


----------



## terrapro

Temps are suppose to bump up to 32-33 towards morning! Nice end to the storm with an easy salt after cleanup plow


----------



## redskinsfan34

I sure am glad I hit everything twice instead of waiting for the storm to end. Stuff turned into cement when it warned up.


----------



## Defcon 5

sefh said:


> My snow gauge for today.
> 
> View attachment 168499


Is that your wife's ruler???


----------



## Defcon 5

Well...That was Fun...I hate winter...


----------



## BossPlow2010

:bday:


Defcon 5 said:


> Well...That was Fun...I hate winter...


It's still fall :laugh:


----------



## Defcon 5

BossPlow2010 said:


> :bday:
> It's still fall :laugh:


Then I hate fall also.....:hammerhead:


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Defcon 5 said:


> Then I hate fall also.....:hammerhead:


I would say Ryan called it so you knew what to expect. Cannonball


----------



## Freshwater

10.6 inches is that official?


----------



## MPM

Freshwater said:


> 10.6 inches is that official?


Seen this on FB earlier, dont known if its true. Didnt care to look lol


----------



## TheXpress2002

This past system is nothing compared to what's coming.

Potential for 12"+ Friday night into Sunday.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

TheXpress2002 said:


> This past system is nothing compared to what's coming.
> 
> Potential for 12"+ Friday night into Sunday.


Cant you tell us the night before so we only lose one nights sleep.


----------



## Moonlighter248

That was kinda fun lol, knees are throbing today, broke a valve stem on the right front of the dodge. I helped a fellow plower out of a drive and went 17 hrs in 3 different trucks lol what a few days. Glad I am back to subbing, when im done I go home lol. Hope everyone was safe out there. Thanks Express for the heads up!


----------



## I PLOW ALONE

Turf Z said:


> ATF or the typical blue plow fluid.. all our Bb's have monarchs as most do


what type atf just your standard type 3 or 4 ?


----------



## terrapro

I PLOW ALONE said:


> what type atf just your standard type 3 or 4 ?


I use to use reg Dex/Merc in my old boss rt1


----------



## Tberrylawn

Picked up a set of wings for my 8'2" VXT today. Wings make the plow feel massive now! can't wait to put them to use.


----------



## LogansLawnCare

Tberrylawn said:


> Picked up a set of wings for my 8'2" VXT today. Wings make the plow feel massive now! can't wait to put them to use.


I know what you mean, the first time I plowed with them I felt like the plow was huge. Just make sure that the cutting edge on the wings are the same height as the edge on the plow otherwise you won't get a clean scrape. Ours were a little bit lower than the plow edge and we found that out pretty quick. Easy fix though. Once you use them you will wonder why you didn't get them sooner.


----------



## bdryer

Thoughts on this coming weekend Xpress?


----------



## MPM

Im ready! lol


----------



## LapeerLandscape

MPM said:


> Im ready! lol
> 
> View attachment 168575


A tructor...Thumbs Up


----------



## Freshwater

Nice, would you need to change the trans to turn those? Or is that all in the rear diff?


----------



## Tberrylawn

LogansLawnCare said:


> I know what you mean, the first time I plowed with them I felt like the plow was huge. Just make sure that the cutting edge on the wings are the same height as the edge on the plow otherwise you won't get a clean scrape. Ours were a little bit lower than the plow edge and we found that out pretty quick. Easy fix though. Once you use them you will wonder why you didn't get them sooner.


How much time would you say you saved once you added the wings? Do you also have the 8.2?


----------



## gunsworth

Tberrylawn said:


> How much time would you say you saved once you added the wings? Do you also have the 8.2?


I have the boss wings on my 8.2 vxt. Saves alot of time id gues 25%. Buuut they make it hard to get a clean stack over curbs (no biggie, just have to swipe alongside it when done) and they are not fun to drive around with. And cant use them in bigger storms.

How is the paint on yours? i still need to try and warranty mine, there are spots on my frames with bare metal. The powdercoater must have been drunk that day


----------



## LogansLawnCare

Tberrylawn said:


> How much time would you say you saved once you added the wings? Do you also have the 8.2?


We have them on straight blades, They save us 20/25% at least on most storms some places even more, but as gunsworth said driving with them is no fun, and on heavier slushy storms we take them off. We also have the buyers wings on another plow the Boss ones are 10 times better and move a lot more snow.


----------



## BossPlow2010

Tberrylawn said:


> How much time would you say you saved once you added the wings? Do you also have the 8.2?


I have a set on my 8'2" as others have said they save a lot of time, they're expensive too. I'm pretty sure it's illegal to drive with both on because of width. I would recommend them.


----------



## Tberrylawn

I have a few spots where my paint is coming off, but for the most part it's holding up pretty good.


----------



## redskinsfan34

Salt run tonight?


----------



## Defcon 5

redskinsfan34 said:


> Salt run tonight?


Maybe....Maybe Not...


----------



## boss75

Are you asking or telling?


----------



## MPM

Coming down good in Clarkston


----------



## Freshwater

MPM said:


> Coming down good in Clarkston


Looks like you have the heaviest band so far coming through right now Mike.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

We are out salting right now on a couple 24 hr stores. Will go out later and hit everything else. I hope its done, the radar looks like it and the weather man said its done and moving south.


----------



## redskinsfan34

Complete whiteout in Dexter.


----------



## LogansLawnCare

Its a whiteout in Bloomfield Hills too, Woodward is a mess right now


----------



## boss75

75 & 59 was crawling, covered


----------



## Tberrylawn

salt seems to be working on the lots that I've seen here in Waterford. Was worried with these temps.


----------



## moosey

I live on the border of Orion/Oxford and it dropped 3-4" here. 

But I plow in Bloomfield Hills. I left there at 5, nothing when I left.
Anybody out right now. 2" trigger on my jobs


----------



## LogansLawnCare

moosey said:


> I live on the border of Orion/Oxford and it dropped 3-4" here.
> 
> But I plow in Bloomfield Hills. I left there at 5, nothing when I left.
> Anybody out right now. 2" trigger on my jobs


You are safe then, only got enough to cover the pavement for a salt run.


----------



## moosey

LogansLawnCare said:


> You are safe then, only got enough to cover the pavement for a salt run.


Thanks for letting me know, I appreciate it.


----------



## kg26

Lodge covered


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Tberrylawn said:


> salt seems to be working on the lots that I've seen here in Waterford. Was worried with these temps.


Still seems to be a lot of heat left in the ground helping oot the salt.


----------



## redskinsfan34

1.5" down in Dexter. Hitting commercials.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> Still seems to be a lot of heat left in the ground helping oot the salt.


I think your right (like I had any doubt) the lots were melting good this morning for as cold as it was.


----------



## Freshwater

Mark Oomkes said:


> Still seems to be a lot of heat left in the ground helping oot the salt.


Think your right. I've thought to myself a couple times, man residual is kicking butt this year. Even with the cold, I haven't really salted heavy. It was really warm late this year.


----------



## Defcon 5

Ryan????...This weekend...Epic...Semi Epic..Armageddon...Cannonballed...????..lowblue:


----------



## redskinsfan34

Ryan, any final thoughts?


----------



## gunsworth

redskinsfan34 said:


> Ryan, any final thoughts?


He likes to "stick to his guns" just like how he never backed down from his predicted November storm or the 2nd, 4th, 6th, 8th etc. He got one right though, he's a hero, give the guy a medal!


----------



## redskinsfan34

Not exactly the reply I was looking for. But thanks for checking in.


----------



## bdryer

gunsworth said:


> He likes to "stick to his guns" just like how he never backed down from his predicted November storm or the 2nd, 4th, 6th, 8th etc. He got one right though, he's a hero, give the guy a medal!


We all like to complain when the local forecasters get it wrong, but are happy when they get it right. Although its a science, its not always exact. You're dealing with Mother Nature here, remember?
I'll take Ryans insights any day... better prepared than caught with your pants down.


----------



## breadfan

Well this Dec is way better than last year's, just wish we could have finished cleanups. Alas, they'll get done when its 55° first week of Feb. Lmao.


----------



## Defcon 5

It's snowing!!!!...Man your battlestations..Upgrading to Code Orange in lieu of taking it to Red....


----------



## Tberrylawn

gunsworth said:


> He likes to "stick to his guns" just like how he never backed down from his predicted November storm or the 2nd, 4th, 6th, 8th etc. He got one right though, he's a hero, give the guy a medal!


you're a cool guy!


----------



## boss75

gunsworth said:


> He likes to "stick to his guns" just like how he never backed down from his predicted November storm or the 2nd, 4th, 6th, 8th etc. He got one right though, he's a hero, give the guy a medal!


Only the second storm of the season and you are already posting your same ahole posts that you left off from last spring, care to apologize to him again?


----------



## Boomer123

boss75 said:


> Only the second storm of the season and you are already posting your same ahole posts that you left off from last spring, care to apologize to him again?


----------



## Boomer123

I've been wondering why Ryan has not posted much about weather this year.


----------



## terrapro

About 1/2"-1 down in Howell how you guys doing?


----------



## RMGLawn

terrapro said:


> About 1/2"-1 down in Howell how you guys doing?


Nothing. We have a dusting. Salted lots are wet. Not currently snowing either.

Let's keep it this way


----------



## Boomer123

terrapro said:


> About 1/2"-1 down in Howell how you guys doing?


1/2" here waterford


----------



## Tberrylawn

What time is everyone thinking about going out.


----------



## Boomer123

Tberrylawn said:


> What time is everyone thinking about going out.


 I'm thinking 1am.


----------



## kg26

Any shops open, Just bought a 2000 Silverado Z71 I'd like to get a plow put on it asap


----------



## Moonlighter248

We are heading out at 3am, heading out to pick up crew in a few. Be safe out there folks. 2489334860 im Waterford to Southfield emergencys or stucks lol, chains are in Mistress, if I got a minute I can help!


----------



## redskinsfan34

So much for it snowing until 7 AM.


----------



## Freshwater

How muchdoes everybody have down?


----------



## redskinsfan34

Seems pretty much done in Dexter. Not quite 2.5"


----------



## hosejockey4506

Bowling ball effect we got hammered with at least 2 inches


----------



## NoProblem

About 5" in Imlay City.


----------



## terrapro

That wasn't bad. 2-3", wet and heavy though


----------



## LapeerLandscape

NoProblem said:


> About 5" in Imlay City.


I didnt think we got that much in Lapeer.


----------



## kg26

Freshwater said:


> How muchdoes everybody have down?


2-3" at most SE Oakland co.


----------



## NoProblem

LapeerLandscape said:


> I didnt think we got that much in Lapeer.


I just measured, my bad - we didn't get about 5", we got 3" here.


----------



## MPM

NoProblem said:


> I just measured, my bad - we didn't get about 5", we got 3" here.


No problem!


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Just drove by a place we had for the past 3 years but not this year. They ask for salt a couple weeks ago when we had a dusting and we said not without a signed contract. She said there building supervisor was on vacation and she couldnt sign it. Its a pretty nice health campus/rehabilitation facility. So anyway as I went by there today I see they are getting salt, a guy (competitor) shoveling it out of the back of a truck as another guy drives around. On last weekends snow it took them 3 days to shovel or blow all the sidewalks. Thats satisfaction.


----------



## John_DeereGreen

LapeerLandscape said:


> Just drove by a place we had for the past 3 years but not this year. They ask for salt a couple weeks ago when we had a dusting and we said not without a signed contract. She said there building supervisor was on vacation and she couldnt sign it. Its a pretty nice health campus/rehabilitation facility. So anyway as I went by there today I see they are getting salt, a guy (competitor) shoveling it out of the back of a truck as another guy drives around. On last weekends snow it took them 3 days to shovel or blow all the sidewalks. Thats satisfaction.


We had a similar situation with an HOA. Board member representing grounds maintenance lied to the board, and they went with a contractor from 45 minutes away (on clear roads) for this winter. We had an inch or so of snow, and 1-2 tenths of ice. I drove by said HOA at around noon and it hadn't been touched at all.

Made me smile.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

John_DeereGreen said:


> We had a similar situation with an HOA. Board member representing grounds maintenance lied to the board, and they went with a contractor from 45 minutes away (on clear roads) for this winter. We had an inch or so of snow, and 1-2 tenths of ice. I drove by said HOA at around noon and it hadn't been touched at all.
> 
> Made me smile.


Gotta love it..Thumbs Up


----------



## delong17

Alright guys, looking forwards towards the next storm. Dec 24th/25th. 

Weather underground 3-5" Christmas Eve. Is this something to promote a "white Christmas". 

What is the protocol on Christmas Eve/day plowing.


----------



## Moonlighter248

We plow to have peace and quite, it's just another day!


delong17 said:


> Alright guys, looking forwards towards the next storm. Dec 24th/25th.
> 
> Weather underground 3-5" Christmas Eve. Is this something to promote a "white Christmas".
> 
> What is the protocol on Christmas Eve/day plowing.


----------



## Moonlighter248

Well that sucked lol, I didnt break anything they broke all kinds of ****. I got treated like a first year when I am on my 18th season. Stuck me on all kinds of resi's I hate resi's they hurt my knees lol. Give me commercial route and leave me the hell alone, I was not very happy. Rant over, I hope everyone got through without damage.


----------



## Defcon 5

I was informed this was an Epic Week...I beg to differ...This has been a few weeks of me questioning why I do this as a hobby...Might be time to retire and stick to my Union Monkey job...


----------



## moosey

Moonlighter248 said:


> Well that sucked lol, I didnt break anything they broke all kinds of ****. I got treated like a first year when I am on my 18th season. Stuck me on all kinds of resi's I hate resi's they hurt my knees lol. Give me commercial route and leave me the hell alone, I was not very happy. Rant over, I hope everyone got through without damage.


I seen you at a Resi on Lone Pine.


----------



## Moonlighter248

Hey all I just learned the owner of Byers Towing in Auburn Hills passed away, I am trying to setup a huge procession of service vehicles for the day of the funeral to show the family the love they need. If anyone wants to join us I will post up the details when we get them. Thanks Brian.


----------



## Moonlighter248

moosey said:


> I seen you at a Resi on Lone Pine.


Sure did bud, thats my dumb ass LOL.


----------



## moosey

Is there a good plow pump rebuild guy around. And not Angelos. Thanks


----------



## moosey

Moonlighter248 said:


> Sure did bud, thats my dumb ass LOL.


Was passing by and barely caught the name on door but seen magnetics for who your subbing for.


----------



## Moonlighter248

Yeah those came off shortly after the snow ended LOL, then I went and did my own lots and customers. How did you fair?
They are not that bad to rebuild, clean it out get a new pump unit and filter, I may have a spare pump on the shelf still for a unimount if you want it(or even have a uni LOL) but if you order the parts I am sure we can get it done in an afternoon!


----------



## Moonlighter248

You would have to bring the large wrenches for the packing nuts, I had some of those stolen.


----------



## moosey

Moonlighter248 said:


> Yeah those came off shortly after the snow ended LOL, then I went and did my own lots and customers. How did you fair?
> They are not that bad to rebuild, clean it out get a new pump unit and filter, I may have a spare pump on the shelf still for a unimount if you want it(or even have a uni LOL) but if you order the parts I am sure we can get it done in an afternoon!


The day went alright better then last storm. I do not like doing this crap, 26 years of it and I'm over it. I have a pos meyer pump. 3rd year with it, just changed oil in it last few times nothing else. we'll have to meet up sometime for breakfast or lunch. heres my number 2483903182 also looking to get rid of my jobs for next year.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Moonlighter248 said:


> Hey all I just learned the owner of Byers Towing in Auburn Hills passed away, I am trying to setup a huge procession of service vehicles for the day of the funeral to show the family the love they need. If anyone wants to join us I will post up the details when we get them. Thanks Brian.


Well that sucks, his daughter manages the one in Lapeer.


----------



## Moonlighter248

Cool I will get ahold of you early this week or we'll I just realized it's sunday lol. have a good Sunday everyone, we missed a few days of our lives again hehe.


moosey said:


> The day went alright better then last storm. I do not like doing this crap, 26 years of it and I'm over it. I have a pos meyer pump. 3rd year with it, just changed oil in it last few times nothing else. we'll have to meet up sometime for breakfast or lunch. heres my number 2483903182 also looking to get rid of my jobs for next year.


----------



## Moonlighter248

Double checking that it was Mr Byers that passed I may have gotten told wrong .


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Moonlighter248 said:


> Double checking that it was Mr Byers that passed I may have gotten told wrong .


I talked to his main driver up here and he didnt hear anything.


----------



## Moonlighter248

Thank you.


----------



## terrapro

Defcon 5 said:


> I was informed this was an Epic Week...I beg to differ...This has been a few weeks of me questioning why I do this as a hobby...Might be time to retire and stick to my Union Monkey job...


HA faaaaaar from epic! Maybe for you east siders lol this **** has been tame for me. Must be some newbies saying that kind of stuff.


----------



## Superior L & L

terrapro said:


> HA faaaaaar from epic! Maybe for you east siders lol this **** has been tame for me. Must be some newbies saying that kind of stuff.


Epic, lol. Although it was a real busy week. We plowed Sunday,Monday, south stuff Wednesday and Saturday. Friday morning was the only morning we didnt salt and I stayed in bed. I'm hopeful for a few days of sleeping till 6;00am


----------



## Defcon 5

Superior L & L said:


> Epic, lol. Although it was a real busy week. We plowed Sunday,Monday, south stuff Wednesday and Saturday. Friday morning was the only morning we didnt salt and I stayed in bed. I'm hopeful for a few days of sleeping till 6;00am


From my understanding you stay in bed quite a bit..Things get done in a more efficient manner that way....,Thumbs Up


----------



## redskinsfan34

Defcon 5 said:


> From my understanding you stay in bed quite a bit..Things get done in a more efficient manner that way....,Thumbs Up


Always stirring **** up.


----------



## Defcon 5

redskinsfan34 said:


> Always stirring **** up.


Am not.....

Just having some fun...


----------



## procut

I know this has been discussed here before, but want to get some opinions. What is everyone using for invoicing? 

I have been using Groundskeeper for 12 years and am looking for something different. Need it for mowing / plowing as well as landscaping. In the summer I do a lot of landscape installs and hydro seeding and want to use one program for everything. Right now I have been using Groundskeper for mowing / plowing and then a separate invoice template for landscaping and seeding. 

I bought a copy of quickbooks a while back and couldn't stand it. I did the online free trial of quickbooks a few months ago and couldn't get it to do what I wanted. I know that is what a lot of guys are using, but what are some good choices other than quickbooks and Groundskeeper?


----------



## Strictly Snow

procut said:


> I know this has been discussed here before, but want to get some opinions. What is everyone using for invoicing?
> 
> I have been using Groundskeeper for 12 years and am looking for something different. Need it for mowing / plowing as well as landscaping. In the summer I do a lot of landscape installs and hydro seeding and want to use one program for everything. Right now I have been using Groundskeper for mowing / plowing and then a separate invoice template for landscaping and seeding.
> 
> I bought a copy of quickbooks a while back and couldn't stand it. I did the online free trial of quickbooks a few months ago and couldn't get it to do what I wanted. I know that is what a lot of guys are using, but what are some good choices other than quickbooks and Groundskeeper?


Take a look at hindsite.


----------



## MPM

http://www.nchsoftware.com/invoice/index.html

Just picked this up over the weekend, i used to use quickbooks. So far I like it and it was only 40 bucks.


----------



## TheXpress2002

System will move through Wednesday night into Thursday. Looks to mostly effect M59 and north. Don't be surprised if it ticks south leaving everyone with a salt run.

Christmas looks to be a tad warm to support snow. Models have it cutting up into Wisconsin. Again wouldn't be surprised to see it come back SE and have a period of mix to straight rain.

Models are poorly handling the transition between the cold and warm periods. Obviously a few have made that apparent with the bust this past weekend, **** happens.

Looking past Christmas, a very active pattern will persist into the New Year. In my opinion the systems will be quite substantial as the ridge sets up to our east allowing the jet to buckle and the storm track from Texas to the Great Lakes to be very active. Higher probability of bust situations like this past weekend with precip type, but do remember 100 miles further south this past weekend would have been a completely different story.

Again if you don't like what I have to say, educate yourself and have a civil conversation with me with your opinion on the weather.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

TheXpress2002 said:


> Again if you don't like what I have to say, educate yourself and have a civil conversation with me with your opinion on the weather.


Nice to see you oot of bed............finally.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

TheXpress2002 said:


> System will move through Wednesday night into Thursday. Looks to mostly effect M59 and north. Don't be surprised if it ticks south leaving everyone with a salt run.
> 
> Christmas looks to be a tad warm to support snow. Models have it cutting up into Wisconsin. Again wouldn't be surprised to see it come back SE and have a period of mix to straight rain.
> 
> Models are poorly handling the transition between the cold and warm periods. Obviously a few have made that apparent with the bust this past weekend, **** happens.
> 
> Looking past Christmas, a very active pattern will persist into the New Year. In my opinion the systems will be quite substantial as the ridge sets up to our east allowing the jet to buckle and the storm track from Texas to the Great Lakes to be very active. Higher probability of bust situations like this past weekend with precip type, but do remember 100 miles further south this past weekend would have been a completely different story.
> 
> Again if you don't like what I have to say, educate yourself and have a civil conversation with me with your opinion on the weather.


Some people just like to complain about the past while most just want to look forward to the next one. I would say I'm just glad I'm not married to someone like that. Thanks.


----------



## First Responder

TheXpress2002 said:


> System will move through Wednesday night into Thursday. Looks to mostly effect M59 and north. Don't be surprised if it ticks south leaving everyone with a salt run.
> 
> Christmas looks to be a tad warm to support snow. Models have it cutting up into Wisconsin. Again wouldn't be surprised to see it come back SE and have a period of mix to straight rain.
> 
> Models are poorly handling the transition between the cold and warm periods. Obviously a few have made that apparent with the bust this past weekend, **** happens.
> 
> Looking past Christmas, a very active pattern will persist into the New Year. In my opinion the systems will be quite substantial as the ridge sets up to our east allowing the jet to buckle and the storm track from Texas to the Great Lakes to be very active. Higher probability of bust situations like this past weekend with precip type, but do remember 100 miles further south this past weekend would have been a completely different story.
> 
> Again if you don't like what I have to say, educate yourself and have a civil conversation with me with your opinion on the weather.


Thank you as always! Let's hope we can all enjoy Xmas at home with the family!


----------



## Mark Oomkes

LapeerLandscape said:


> Some people just like to complain about the past while most just want to look forward to the next one. I would say I'm just glad I'm not married to someone like that. Thanks.


You should hear Ryan complain............


----------



## Defcon 5

TheXpress2002 said:


> System will move through Wednesday night into Thursday. Looks to mostly effect M59 and north. Don't be surprised if it ticks south leaving everyone with a salt run.
> 
> Christmas looks to be a tad warm to support
> 
> snow. Models have it cutting up into Wisconsin. Again wouldn't be surprised to see it come back SE and have a period of mix to straight rain.
> 
> Models are poorly handling the transition
> 
> between the cold and warm periods. Obviously
> 
> a few have made that apparent with the bust this past weekend, **** happens.
> 
> Looking past Christmas, a very active pattern
> 
> will persist into the New Year. In my opinion the systems will be quite substantial as the ridge sets up to our east allowing the jet to buckle and the storm track from Texas to the
> 
> Great Lakes to be very active. Higher probability of bust situations like this past weekend with precip type, but do remember 100 miles further south this past weekend
> 
> would have been a completely different story.
> 
> Again if you don't like what I have to say, educate yourself and have a civil conversation
> 
> with me with your opinion on the weather.


I don't like what you have to say....I have tried many times to have a "civil" conversation with you on many occasions...Between the word slurring and the bitter attitude I just gave up...


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> You should hear Ryan complain............


About the Bourbon bottle being empty..


----------



## Moonlighter248

TheXpress2002 said:


> System will move through Wednesday night into Thursday. Looks to mostly effect M59 and north. Don't be surprised if it ticks south leaving everyone with a salt run.
> 
> Christmas looks to be a tad warm to support snow. Models have it cutting up into Wisconsin. Again wouldn't be surprised to see it come back SE and have a period of mix to straight rain.
> 
> Models are poorly handling the transition between the cold and warm periods. Obviously a few have made that apparent with the bust this past weekend, **** happens.
> 
> Looking past Christmas, a very active pattern will persist into the New Year. In my opinion the systems will be quite substantial as the ridge sets up to our east allowing the jet to buckle and the storm track from Texas to the Great Lakes to be very active. Higher probability of bust situations like this past weekend with precip type, but do remember 100 miles further south this past weekend would have been a completely different story.
> 
> Again if you don't like what I have to say, educate yourself and have a civil conversation with me with your opinion on the weather.


Thanks you very much!


----------



## BUFF

Defcon 5 said:


> I don't like what you have to say....I have tried many times to have a "civil" conversation with you on many occasions...Between the word slurring and the bitter attitude I just gave up...


Are you sure you're not talking to yourself....
A bid warm up out west, went from 8* for highs a couple days ago to an expected high of 55* today.


----------



## Moonlighter248

moosey said:


> The day went alright better then last storm. I do not like doing this crap, 26 years of it and I'm over it. I have a pos meyer pump. 3rd year with it, just changed oil in it last few times nothing else. we'll have to meet up sometime for breakfast or lunch. heres my number also looking to get rid of my jobs for next year.


 Hey Moosey it was great meeting you this morning, anytime you need something done let me know! Let me know a day for breakfast next week and I will add it in my calendar. B


----------



## firelwn82

I'm buying a new truck to add to my fleet... My question is since blizzard plows are no longer being built and DD has taken them over along with western, fisher and snowex which truck side can I have with a universal wiring to my late model blizzard? Just in case something were to happen during a storm.. I'm leaning towards putting a wide out on the new one and the other one would have the speed wing.. Any input is much appreciated.


----------



## Defcon 5

BUFF said:


> Are you sure you're not talking to yourself....
> A bid warm up out west, went from 8* for highs a couple days ago to an expected high of 55* today.


Moron....


----------



## magnatrac

firelwn82 said:


> I'm buying a new truck to add to my fleet... My question is since blizzard plows are no longer being built and DD has taken them over along with western, fisher and snowex which truck side can I have with a universal wiring to my late model blizzard? Just in case something were to happen during a storm.. I'm leaning towards putting a wide out on the new one and the other one would have the speed wing.. Any input is much appreciated.


It's called fleet flex wiring. You can hook up to any brand of dd plow, just swap text receivers on the front of the truck. you can still get a blizzard if you want white paint. I put a "blizzex" power plow on my new 2017 super duty. storks plows out of Pennsylvania bought the old blizzard stock. I got a new snowex with white paint for 6k shipped.


----------



## firelwn82

magnatrac said:


> It's called fleet flex wiring. You can hook up to any brand of dd plow, just swap text receivers on the front of the truck. you can still get a blizzard if you want white paint. I put a "blizzex" power plow on my new 2017 super duty. storks plows out of Pennsylvania bought the old blizzard stock. I got a new snowex with white paint for 6k shipped.


I'm thinking of switching to the red paint because they are built stronger and the chain lift..


----------



## firelwn82

firelwn82 said:


> I'm thinking of switching to the red paint because they are built stronger and the chain lift..


Not to mention service is available right in Pontiac


----------



## magnatrac

firelwn82 said:


> Not to mention service is available right in Pontiac


If you get a speed wing or prodigy I have parts I'll sell cheap. cable, compression spring, wing hinge pins.


----------



## lawns4life

Hey guys, I don't post too much but follow this thread. Today I found out that my dump trailer was stolen from a parking lot in Shelby Twp where it was stored. There is other equipment parked in this lot as well. Just wanted to post it here as I know there are a lot of locals on the board.

It's a 2016 6.5x12' Griffen dump with 2 2x12' sideboards on either side. Looks new. I had just parked it yesterday and put a coupler lock on it, and I went back today to add a padlock to it and it was gone. I do have some film of the thief from the parking lot next door. He can be seen driving in empty and driving out with the trailer hooked up. It has been turned over to the police at this point. Just a heads up to keep everything locked up as well as you can. If anyone has any info or happens to see a similar trailer around please message me for my number. Thanks guys!


----------



## firelwn82

magnatrac said:


> If you get a speed wing or prodigy I have parts I'll sell cheap. cable, compression spring, wing hinge pins.


I think I'm going back to the tank.. Back to a power plow. I did however have to by a new SW 'snowex' plow side last week.. $3200 for parts alone or 2780 for a new plow side. Un bolted the bent up crap from my blizzard a Frame and bolted the snowex back to the A-Frame.. Send me a message and let me know what you want for the spare parts though.. You never know what you'll need at 3am...


----------



## Tberrylawn

lawns4life said:


> Hey guys, I don't post too much but follow this thread. Today I found out that my dump trailer was stolen from a parking lot in Shelby Twp where it was stored. There is other equipment parked in this lot as well. Just wanted to post it here as I know there are a lot of locals on the board.
> 
> It's a 2016 6.5x12' Griffen dump with 2 2x12' sideboards on either side. Looks new. I had just parked it yesterday and put a coupler lock on it, and I went back today to add a padlock to it and it was gone. I do have some film of the thief from the parking lot next door. He can be seen driving in empty and driving out with the trailer hooked up. It has been turned over to the police at this point. Just a heads up to keep everything locked up as well as you can. If anyone has any info or happens to see a similar trailer around please message me for my number. Thanks guys!


Damn I hate scumbags! Hope you get it back.


----------



## Freshwater

TheXpress2002 said:


> System will move through Wednesday night into Thursday. Looks to mostly effect M59 and north. Don't be surprised if it ticks south leaving everyone with a salt run.
> 
> Christmas looks to be a tad warm to support snow. Models have it cutting up into Wisconsin. Again wouldn't be surprised to see it come back SE and have a period of mix to straight rain.
> 
> Models are poorly handling the transition between the cold and warm periods. Obviously a few have made that apparent with the bust this past weekend, **** happens.
> 
> Looking past Christmas, a very active pattern will persist into the New Year. In my opinion the systems will be quite substantial as the ridge sets up to our east allowing the jet to buckle and the storm track from Texas to the Great Lakes to be very active. Higher probability of bust situations like this past weekend with precip type, but do remember 100 miles further south this past weekend would have been a completely different story.
> 
> Again if you don't like what I have to say, educate yourself and have a civil conversation with me with your opinion on the weather.


Thank you Ryan for your insight. Do you think the first storm sucked alot of moisture out of the atmosphere. That second storm was definitely huge in size, it was snowing from cali to mich at the same time. The models were also showing moisture for alot of snow right up to the last minute. I was just thinking the first storm had an impact.

Guess the TV guys are good for 1 hit a year, lol.


----------



## Defcon 5

Rain for Christmas....Its over...I'm calling it...It was a good winter...:hammerhead:


----------



## cuttingedge13

I'm glad you called it over! I was gonna work on some of these broke down plows, but I'll just put them back in the scrap pile I found them in and worry about it next year.


----------



## Moonlighter248

Hey All, I am glad we are getting no snow for Christmas, gives everyone time to re think things and recover from the bull**** we went through lol. No pay, I got my driver a car so he could roll around. I picked up a couple of commercials and a bunch of resis just this week now that people know I am running again. It's been nice to be appreciated by my customers and fellow plowers (well most of them lol). I was told today I may steal things and cant work in the shop to clean a buddys tool boxes for a Christmas present. Just handed him my salt truck with a electric vbox and 8 foot cable plow and I cant be trusted cool beans, I know where I stand then dont I. Anyway thanks for listening I appreciate the network we have Merry Christmas Everyone. Brian


----------



## redskinsfan34

Ryan, any thoughts on Friday night? Salt run?


----------



## TheXpress2002

redskinsfan34 said:


> Ryan, any thoughts on Friday night? Salt run?


Changes to rain pre-dawn. Not overly excited.

Might be a salt run mid next week.

Nothing until NYE. Massive system originates in the panhandle rides NE. This time frame needs to be watched.


----------



## redskinsfan34

TheXpress2002 said:


> Changes to rain pre-dawn. Not overly excited.
> 
> Might be a salt run mid next week.
> 
> Nothing until NYE. Massive system originates in the panhandle rides NE. This time frame needs to be watched.


Thank you sir


----------



## Metro Lawn

lawns4life said:


> Hey guys, I don't post too much but follow this thread. Today I found out that my dump trailer was stolen from a parking lot in Shelby Twp where it was stored. There is other equipment parked in this lot as well. Just wanted to post it here as I know there are a lot of locals on the board.
> 
> It's a 2016 6.5x12' Griffen dump with 2 2x12' sideboards on either side. Looks new. I had just parked it yesterday and put a coupler lock on it, and I went back today to add a padlock to it and it was gone. I do have some film of the thief from the parking lot next door. He can be seen driving in empty and driving out with the trailer hooked up. It has been turned over to the police at this point. Just a heads up to keep everything locked up as well as you can. If anyone has any info or happens to see a similar trailer around please message me for my number. Thanks guys!


----------



## Metro Lawn

If 


lawns4life said:


> Hey guys, I don't post too much but follow this thread. Today I found out that my dump trailer was stolen from a parking lot in Shelby Twp where it was stored. There is other equipment parked in this lot as well. Just wanted to post it here as I know there are a lot of locals on the board.
> 
> It's a 2016 6.5x12' Griffen dump with 2 2x12' sideboards on either side. Looks new. I had just parked it yesterday and put a coupler lock on it, and I went back today to add a padlock to it and it was gone. I do have some film of the thief from the parking lot next door. He can be seen driving in empty and driving out with the trailer hooked up. It has been turned over to the police at this point. Just a heads up to keep everything locked up as well as you can. If anyone has any info or happens to see a similar trailer around please message me for my number. Thanks guys!


If you use facebook, you could try posting on some of the local selling groups like bad ass michigan man stuff, detroit area man suff ect a few have over 10,000 members and they are all over. Posting a picture will be a big help unless it looks like all the other dump trailers out ther (black with no special features to make it stand out from the thousands of others) If you can offer a reward, that will peak more interest. Hope you get it back. But like skids, mowers, ect They all look alike. One reason I spend extra to get trailers ect painted our colors and letter everything. We also started using tracking chips (not cheap but they are tiny and you can find you stuff instantly)


----------



## Lightningllc

Any thoughts on ice tonight? Raining good at the moment.


----------



## Superior L & L

For the past 2 days they have been saying 1-3" for tonight. We are getting good rain right now. Looked like a low of 33ish. Not sure how. 
I put the salt crews on stand by offen with nothing happening, I hate it when I put all plow and shovel guys on stand by, and nothing happening. It takes me a good 40 mins to get everyone figured out and texted


----------



## Moonlighter248

I got rain and melting in Pontiac, Waterford was clear an hour ago when we were battling Christmas shoppers at Meijers. Looks like its blowing through quick on radar, wont hit the cold air till morning if at all.
Edit driveway salt still holding for me lol, wrapping presents for the family tonight, Merry Christmas Everyone!


----------



## terrapro

It was slick for about an hour here in Howell then it melted off. Not to worried about it till morning maybe a run probably not


----------



## Tberrylawn

Driving through Bloomfield lots are covered.


----------



## hosejockey4506

Fenton is sa kating rink


----------



## A&LSiteService

Howell and Brighton are icy in spots, worth checking.


----------



## redskinsfan34

Hope everybody had a good Christmas.


----------



## eatonpaving

any farmers on here


----------



## Moonlighter248

Yup what's up


----------



## eatonpaving

Moonlighter248 said:


> Yup what's up


well just bought a 10 acre farm,gonna try to plant a garden and sell produce,its been a working far since 1941,been looking into things and it seems like its harder than it looks....


----------



## Moonlighter248

eatonpaving said:


> well just bought a 10 acre farm,gonna try to plant a garden and sell produce,its been a working far since 1941,been looking into things and it seems like its harder than it looks....


It all depends on how you plan it out, yeah working it is hard work but machinery helps and cheap labor is available, if you offer part as a community garden you get free help!
Grow popular vegetables and do a road side stand with some retired person to sell the produce and no transport involved until Saturday and Sunday when you go to market. Pinetree seeds and a few others sell heirloom seeds, the wife can help with varieties that yield the best in our climate. I run a nursery too. rain collection barells off set watering costs, and can be linked in series and pumped out to water. Moon


----------



## eatonpaving

Moonlighter248 said:


> It all depends on how you plan it out, yeah working it is hard work but machinery helps and cheap labor is available, if you offer part as a community garden you get free help!
> Grow popular vegetables and do a road side stand with some retired person to sell the produce and no transport involved until Saturday and Sunday when you go to market. Pinetree seeds and a few others sell heirloom seeds, the wife can help with varieties that yield the best in our climate. I run a nursery too. rain collection barells off set watering costs, and can be linked in series and pumped out to water. Moon


i have a couple tractors, plows, mowers....it was a strawberry farm for 30 years so i have all thats needed for strawberry's....i am going to have sweet corn, potatoes, cucumbers, and so on... already have the fruit stand, i started ordering all my seeds....once planted is it hard to get stuff to grow....


----------



## Moonlighter248

No sun, nutrients and plenty of water. There are natural and unnatural cures for everything else. Don't water at noon or dusk reduced chance of pm and mold. feed nutrients every other watering, all purpose like Jack's Classic works great and then bloom food when fruit buds set. we always start the plants early then plant out, this year we have 2 Hoops up getting plastic in February and a 50 foot house if we need it but I doubt we are going that big this season maybe next.


----------



## eatonpaving

Moonlighter248 said:


> No sun, nutrients and plenty of water. There are natural and unnatural cures for everything else. Don't water at noon or dusk reduced chance of pm and mold. feed nutrients every other watering, all purpose like Jack's Classic works great and then bloom food when fruit buds set. we always start the plants early then plant out, this year we have 2 Hoops up getting plastic in February and a 50 foot house if we need it but I doubt we are going that big this season maybe next.


thank you....i am sure i will have more questions as the season gets closer....


----------



## Moonlighter248

Anytime no problem.


----------



## Lightningllc

Anyone thinking a salting tonight? Still really wet out and temps are dropping fast. 

Possiablity of drying up also.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Lightningllc said:


> Anyone thinking a salting tonight? Still really wet out and temps are dropping fast.
> 
> Possiablity of drying up also.


Its not supposed to hit 32 here till 3am and pretty windy, thinking its going to dry up before it freezes.


----------



## Moonlighter248

The wind just kicked on Super high here in Pontiac I think it's drying out by midnight.


----------



## TheXpress2002

Looks like we will miss out on the NYE system, it phases just east of us over Pittsburgh.

There will be a cutter at the beginning of next week bringing rain with backside snow.

We may have to wait until the 8th timeframe and after for anything substantial.


----------



## redskinsfan34

TheXpress2002 said:


> Looks like we will miss out on the NYE system, it phases just east of us over Pittsburgh.
> 
> There will be a cutter at the beginning of next week bringing rain with backside snow.
> 
> We may have to wait until the 8th timeframe and after for anything substantial.


Thanks for the update. It helps with planning the week. Or what's left of it.


----------



## Tberrylawn

Thanks Xpress

I was wondering what every one here uses for leaf vacs. Right now I just have a little 16hp but thinking about upgrading to a 35hp Billy goat. 
But I was wondering if any here uses the scag vac or the little wonder vac.


----------



## Moonlighter248

Thanks Express always appreciate your work.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Moonlighter248 said:


> Thanks Express always appreciate your work.


So do the distilleries...........


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes said:


> So do the distilleries...........


And the Doctors and Emergency Rooms....


----------



## terrapro

TheXpress2002 said:


> Looks like we will miss out on the NYE system, it phases just east of us over Pittsburgh.
> 
> There will be a cutter at the beginning of next week bringing rain with backside snow.
> 
> We may have to wait until the 8th timeframe and after for anything substantial.


Back to cleanups for a couple weeks.


----------



## John_DeereGreen

Tberrylawn said:


> Thanks Xpress
> 
> I was wondering what every one here uses for leaf vacs. Right now I just have a little 16hp but thinking about upgrading to a 35hp Billy goat.
> But I was wondering if any here uses the scag vac or the little wonder vac.


We've got a 25hp Scag Giant Vac. No complaints from anyone so far, and the crew leader that runs it came from a company with a dedicated 50-60 HP diesel leaf vac trailer.


----------



## Tberrylawn

John_DeereGreen said:


> We've got a 25hp Scag Giant Vac. No complaints from anyone so far, and the crew leader that runs it came from a company with a dedicated 50-60 HP diesel leaf vac trailer.


How does it shred the leafs? I've seen the prop and it seems like just a regular prop. No teeth on it. Does it ever clog?


----------



## John_DeereGreen

Tberrylawn said:


> How does it shred the leafs? I've seen the prop and it seems like just a regular prop. No teeth on it. Does it ever clog?


I would say it shreds 6-8 to one. Maybe a bit more. We had a skid setup built for the back of our dump trailer, 7x14x6. If you windrow or pile ahead of the trailer it can be filled in a day but if you windrow/pile and pick up all with the same crew it's tough to fill it in a day. 3 people can do it but it's a busy day

We've plugged the hose a few times, only once enough to have to actually take it apart, all other times if you pull it straight and stretch it out it clears it's self.

I've only used it about 6-8 hours since we got it last year, I try to avoid leafs at all costs myself. Too many other important things. Most of what I'm saying is employee feedback, but my guys like to complain about equipment if it's not easy to use and productive and they don't complain about it hardly at all.


----------



## Tberrylawn

John_DeereGreen said:


> I would say it shreds 6-8 to one. Maybe a bit more. We had a skid setup built for the back of our dump trailer, 7x14x6. If you windrow or pile ahead of the trailer it can be filled in a day but if you windrow/pile and pick up all with the same crew it's tough to fill it in a day. 3 people can do it but it's a busy day
> 
> We've plugged the hose a few times, only once enough to have to actually take it apart, all other times if you pull it straight and stretch it out it clears it's self.
> 
> I've only used it about 6-8 hours since we got it last year, I try to avoid leafs at all costs myself. Too many other important things. Most of what I'm saying is employee feedback, but my guys like to complain about equipment if it's not easy to use and productive and they don't complain about it hardly at all.


Right on. Thanks for the feed back on it. I know the billy goat is a bad ass system but I would like to hear feed back on all the systems. Thank you sir.


----------



## John_DeereGreen

The tworeasons I bought the Scag over the Billy Goat was the round vs square discharge spout. Much easier to fix the bend in the square one when it wears though than the round one, and our Exmark/Stihl dealer is also a Scag dealer. Between the two it was a pretty easy choice. 

They were willing to sign on with Billy Goat but it didn't make sense to do that to me, the Scag seemed to be as good of a product.


----------



## Tberrylawn

John_DeereGreen said:


> The tworeasons I bought the Scag over the Billy Goat was the round vs square discharge spout. Much easier to fix the bend in the square one when it wears though than the round one, and our Exmark/Stihl dealer is also a Scag dealer. Between the two it was a pretty easy choice.
> 
> They were willing to sign on with Billy Goat but it didn't make sense to do that to me, the Scag seemed to be as good of a product.


I have heard that the scag unit is built beefier then the BG. Which for a piece of equipment shooting rocks sticks and what ever it picks up in its way. A heavier unit isn't a bad idea.


----------



## redskinsfan34

Looks like maybe a salt run tonight?


----------



## TheXpress2002

Thanks to the NW trend, we all should see around an inch tonight. Might be a surprise 2 inches on the extreme eastside.

NYE still is looking wet.

Sneaky system on the 2nd for a couple inches.

The 4th timeframe still has a massive system, with another system on its heals.


----------



## Defcon 5

John_DeereGreen said:


> The tworeasons I bought the Scag over the Billy Goat was the round vs square discharge spout. Much easier to fix the bend in the square one when it wears though than the round one, and our Exmark/Stihl
> 
> dealer is also a Scag dealer. Between the two it was a pretty easy choice.
> 
> They were willing to sign on with Billy Goat bu
> 
> t it didn't make sense to do that to me, the Scag seemed to be as good of a product.


Hey Fellas....Take it to Lawnsite if you wanna jabber aboot Leaf Suckers.....:hammerhead:


----------



## SnoFarmer

Defcon 5 said:


> Hey Fellas....Take it to Lawnsite if you wanna jabber aboot Leaf Suckers.....:hammerhead:


Who died and left you to be the moderator?


----------



## Defcon 5

SnoFarmer said:


> Who died and left you to be the moderator?


I have a badge and certificate stating that I have passed the Junior Moderators course...If MJD would let me use the delete button you would have zero posts...


----------



## SnoFarmer

Defcon 5 said:


> I have a badge and certificate stating that I have passed the Junior Moderators course...If MJD would let me use the delete button you would have zero posts...


 Ha.


----------



## terrapro

Radar shows snow here. Nothing has hit the ground in Howell not even a flake


----------



## Lightningllc

terrapro said:


> Radar shows snow here. Nothing has hit the ground in Howell not even a flake


Looking at hi def radar it will soon.

Think the eastside boys will
Get it tonight.


----------



## RMGLawn

Lightningllc said:


> Looking at hi def radar it will soon.
> 
> Think the eastside boys will
> Get it tonight.


Maybe if the temp drops and the rain switches to snow..truck is saying 37.


----------



## terrapro

Still no moisture ...Going to sleep


----------



## Elegant Greens

Anyone that lives in Downriver area, I got one of my trucks and plows stolen on Christmas. The truck has been recovered however the plow has not. Anyone with any information about the where abouts of this plow please email, private message, call or text me. Here is a link to show that it is becoming a bad problem in our area: http://www.monroenews.com/news/20161225/huron-issues-alert-for-thefts-of-pickups

I am only posting this because I don't want this to happen anyone else on this site, we work hard for our **** and it's not fair that someone else steals it from us.

A picture of the plow that was stolen can be found here: https://www.facebook.com/elegant.gr...5310159871224/879252408810329/?type=1&theater


----------



## RMGLawn

Elegant Greens said:


> Anyone that lives in Downriver area, I got one of my trucks and plows stolen on Christmas. The truck has been recovered however the plow has not. Anyone with any information about the where abouts of this plow please email, private message, call or text me. Here is a link to show that it is becoming a bad problem in our area: http://www.monroenews.com/news/20161225/huron-issues-alert-for-thefts-of-pickups
> 
> I am only posting this because I don't want this to happen anyone else on this site, we work hard for our **** and it's not fair that someone else steals it from us.
> 
> A picture of the plow that was stolen can be found here: https://www.facebook.com/elegant.gr...5310159871224/879252408810329/?type=1&theater


I know it doesn't help any of the stolen trucks now-

I had an 07 stolen back in 2009. The officer informed me back then they were one of the easiest vehicles to steal as Ford didn't use chipped keys in the Super Duty trucks until 2008.

If you have a Super Duty before 08 it is extremely important that you have some kind of immobilizer on the truck or a good alarm.

These trucks are targeted especially when they have 10-15k in equipment hanging off of them. The people stealing these trucks are pros. Hopefully insurance takes care of you guys. My truck unfortunately was never found. My dad had just passed away and his ashes were in that truck. (Loaded to go up north and spread them)


----------



## Elegant Greens

Yeah, I found that information out to late as the officer informed me of the same exact thing. I will be installing both immobilizers and alarms on all of my trucks. Its very unfortunate that I have to drop that amount of money just to stop it from happening again. My insurance has been good so far but they are not giving me much for the plow since it's older. Always a pleasure talking with you RMG, we have spoken a couple times now and everything we have discussed has always been positive. 

I am also sorry that your truck got stolen and also sorry to hear the story about your father's ashes. Karma will get these guys, while we continue to work hard for what we have. Best of luck to you as always.


----------



## John_DeereGreen

RMGLawn said:


> My dad had just passed away and his ashes were in that truck. (Loaded to go up north and spread them)


Man that's terrible....I can't imagine. I've heard quite a few stories about things in stolen vehicles but that certainly would be the hardest to take.

Karma will get them.


----------



## gunsworth




----------



## terrapro

I'm calling salt run for Howell


----------



## Moonlighter248

Defcon 5 said:


> Hey Fellas....Take it to Lawnsite if you wanna jabber aboot Leaf Suckers.....:hammerhead:


Wow your still a dick LOL.


----------



## Moonlighter248

Elegant Greens said:


> Anyone that lives in Downriver area, I got one of my trucks and plows stolen on Christmas. The truck has been recovered however the plow has not. Anyone with any information about the where abouts of this plow please email, private message, call or text me. Here is a link to show that it is becoming a bad problem in our area: http://www.monroenews.com/news/20161225/huron-issues-alert-for-thefts-of-pickups
> 
> I am only posting this because I don't want this to happen anyone else on this site, we work hard for our **** and it's not fair that someone else steals it from us.
> 
> A picture of the plow that was stolen can be found here: https://www.facebook.com/elegant.gr...5310159871224/879252408810329/?type=1&theater


Thats bull**** I will keep an eye out!


----------



## Defcon 5

Moonlighter248 said:


> Wow your still a dick LOL.


I have been called that a time or two....Since I don't have feelings it really does not bother me...Lol


----------



## Moonlighter248

O it was a compliment I'm an ******* so nice to meet you again dick lol.


----------



## redskinsfan34

terrapro said:


> I'm calling salt run for Howell


Really? I got absolutely nothing in Dexter.


----------



## terrapro

redskinsfan34 said:


> Really? I got absolutely nothing in Dexter.


You know lake effect, getting some more pretty heavy right now too.


----------



## hosejockey4506

if this is considered heavy what do you consider light snow.


----------



## cuttingedge13

redskinsfan34 said:


> Really? I got absolutely nothing in Dexter.


We had enough in Pinckney last night to salt.


----------



## terrapro

hosejockey4506 said:


> if this is considered heavy what do you consider light snow.


Heavy band was going through at the moment, couldn't see across the street for 10minutes or so. Not sure what to tell you other than that.


----------



## redskinsfan34

cuttingedge13 said:


> We had enough in Pinckney last night to salt.


No kidding. Crazy I mean not even a dusting in Dexter. Nothing even on vehicles.


----------



## bdryer

Happy New Year to all of you. May 2017 bring peace and prosperity to all. Thumbs Up


----------



## LapeerLandscape

bdryer said:


> Happy New Year to all of you. May 2017 bring peace and prosperity to all. Thumbs Up


I would rather have sex and booze....


----------



## Defcon 5

LapeerLandscape said:


> I would rather have sex and booze....


Amen to that.....My other New Years wish is Oomkes becomes less angry and bitter and more understanding towards other people's feelings....:terribletowel:


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Defcon 5 said:


> Amen to that.....My other New Years wish is Oomkes becomes less angry and bitter and more understanding towards other people's feelings....:terribletowel:


Its easier to ask for the winning loto numbers.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Defcon 5 said:


> Amen to that.....My other New Years wish is Oomkes becomes less angry and bitter and more understanding towards other people's feelings....:terribletowel:


Are you drinking Ryan's bourbon???


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes said:


> Are you drinking Ryan's bourbon???


I wish I had Ryans Bourbon this morning....Its cold


----------



## Moonlighter248

I'm glad I wiped all the cars and trucks off last night, wind defiantly dried out the walks and lots lol. Careful driving blades are catching wind like sails today.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Defcon 5 said:


> I wish I had Ryans Bourbon this morning....Its cold


I wouldnt know I havent poked my head outside yet but I sure hear the wind.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

LapeerLandscape said:


> I wouldnt know I havent poked my head outside yet but I sure hear the wind.


It isn't windy, the wind is lagging the cold front.

Oh yeah, it's also going to flash freeze. More like flash freeze dry.

That's what happens when you get your forecast from the bottom of a bourbon bottle and a cigar wrapper.


----------



## brookline

Where is the damn snow!?


----------



## RMGLawn

brookline said:


> Where is the damn snow!?


Shh...let's keep it like this!


----------



## Tberrylawn

brookline said:


> Where is the damn snow!?


I'm with you. I'm getting bored!


----------



## Defcon 5

brookline said:


> Where is the damn snow!?


Don't you have cars to build to occupie your time...


----------



## brookline

Defcon 5 said:


> Don't you have cars to build to occupie your time...


No I got to sit around and listen to the breaking news conference yesterday. Now I'm bored.


----------



## terrapro

This lake effect might grab me another salting tonight...Better than nothing I guess.


----------



## Freshwater

Anybody got anything worth a salt? Looks like the wind blew alot of this away.


----------



## RMGLawn

Freshwater said:


> Anybody got anything worth a salt? Looks like the wind blew alot of this away.


We are deciding to go out or not right now. There isn't much at all as like you said the wind blew the majority away. How is it by you? Down Plymouth RD?

If we go out it will mainly because NOAA says up to a half inch today and I choose to not worry about it


----------



## Freshwater

My sidewalks have cleared, my street is spotty.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Doing some plowing and a full salt run.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> Doing some plowing and a full salt run.


Good for you guys, we could use some on this side of the state for sure.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

LapeerLandscape said:


> Good for you guys, we could use some on this side of the state for sure.


Actually, 4th app for some accounts.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> Actually, 4th app for some accounts.


I have seen on the news that you guys were getting hit. I'm ready to load up my sled and go to the UP.


----------



## Freshwater

Both my lots close to 8mile and telegraph needed a spot salt. I gets no wind, and the other the wind blows snow right to the front door. 8mile and 75 was clear. Everything south was clear. Going to check an outlier I have in commerce.


----------



## Freshwater

Mark Oomkes said:


> Actually, 4th app for some accounts.


Mark do you separate your salt from your plow trucks?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Freshwater said:


> Mark do you separate your salt from your plow trucks?


With spreaders......shovels are too much work.


----------



## JustJeff

Moonlighter248 said:


> I'm glad I wiped all the cars and trucks off last night, wind defiantly dried out the walks and lots lol. Careful driving blades are catching wind like sails today.


Ya, that wind is defiant as hell.


----------



## Defcon 5

LapeerLandscape said:


> Good for you guys, we could use some on this side of the state for sure.


Maybe if you got out of bed once and a while and did something....must be a Flint-Grand Blanc Lapeer thing...You and Superior just stay in bed...


----------



## Freshwater

Mark Oomkes said:


> With spreaders......shovels are too much work.


Lol, I about spit out my coffee... though I have experience with both.

Separate plow trucks... salt trucks no plowing.
Alot of the larger operations over here do that, just wondering if that would even be an option for you with the frequency of snow you get?


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Defcon 5 said:


> Maybe if you got out of bed once and a while and did something....must be a Flint-Grand Blanc Lapeer thing...You and Superior just stay in bed...


I dont want to get out of bed. Its cold outside.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

LapeerLandscape said:


> I dont want to get out of bed. Its cold outside.


Is 2


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Freshwater said:


> Lol, I about spit out my coffee... though I have experience with both.
> 
> Separate plow trucks... salt trucks no plowing.
> Alot of the larger operations over here do that, just wondering if that would even be an option for you with the frequency of snow you get?


IMO, dedicated salt trucks are a waste of a resource. All my salt trucks have plows and always have, some of them are actually on plow routes so they can plow and salt when finished.

So on a day like yesterday, the salt dude is buzzing through his accounts and comes across a foot deep drift. Does he drop a ton of salt on it and turn it to slush? Wait 5 minutes or an hour for a plow to show up?

Even the red army has had plows installed on almost all his salt trucks. 2, maybe 3 years ago, they were all dedicated salt trucks. Now the majority of them are sporting 10' Boss V's.

I've read all the BS from JAA and others, and I think it is just that, BS. Not to mention acting as a backup plow truck in case a dedicated plow truck goes down.


----------



## brookline

Little over an inch in Flat Rock


----------



## Defcon 5

Boss "V" plows??....Why not EXTs


----------



## Freshwater

Mark Oomkes said:


> IMO, dedicated salt trucks are a waste of a resource. All my salt trucks have plows and always have, some of them are actually on plow routes so they can plow and salt when finished.
> 
> So on a day like yesterday, the salt dude is buzzing through his accounts and comes across a foot deep drift. Does he drop a ton of salt on it and turn it to slush? Wait 5 minutes or an hour for a plow to show up?
> 
> Even the red army has had plows installed on almost all his salt trucks. 2, maybe 3 years ago, they were all dedicated salt trucks. Now the majority of them are sporting 10' Boss V's.
> 
> I've read all the BS from JAA and others, and I think it is just that, BS. Not to mention acting as a backup plow truck in case a dedicated plow truck goes down.


So you kind of do seperate, but keep a plow on just in case? So say you have 4 trucks. 1 driveway truck doesn't need a spreader. Spreaders on 3 lot trucks plowing salting full routes? Or 2 with one primary salt truck on a small plowing route and a backup spreader in another truck plowing a full route just in case?


----------



## redskinsfan34

Freshwater said:


> So you kind of do seperate, but keep a plow on just in case? So say you have 4 trucks. 1 driveway truck doesn't need a spreader. Spreaders on 3 lot trucks plowing salting full routes? Or 2 with one primary salt truck on a small plowing route and a backup spreader in another truck plowing a full route just in case?


Now I'm confused.


----------



## John_DeereGreen

Our central hydro dump truck plows for 2-3 hours then starts salting. It plows wherever is needed and then salts larger lots.

Pickups with spreaders plow and salt each lot as they finish. They're all salting smaller (.5-1.5 acre) lots.

Some guys on here have 30-45k tied up in trucks that do nothing but salt. That mentality doesn't make much sense to me. Yes, salting is good margins but why not have those trucks produce revenue for the first couple hours each event, or help out in bigger events?


----------



## LapeerLandscape

redskinsfan34 said:


> Now I'm confused.


That needs to be put on a spread sheet to understand.


----------



## Freshwater

redskinsfan34 said:


> Now I'm confused.


I'm thinking out loud for future growth. I go behind my other truck and salt a couple lots, and I always feel it's a wasted trip. I'm definitely expanding next year. I had to turn down some work that became available after I filled my routes, that stuff really bugs me.
Basically should I put spreaders in every truck or keep the major salting on 1 truck with less plowing.


----------



## Freshwater

LapeerLandscape said:


> That needs to be put on a spread sheet to understand.





LapeerLandscape said:


> That needs to be put on a spread sheet to understand.


It wasn't that bad was it? My writing skills are terrible.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Freshwater said:


> It wasn't that bad was it? My writing skills are terrible.


No it wasnt that bad once I read it again. Everybody's situation is different depending on how spread out or condensed your route is. I thnk your on the right track though.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Freshwater said:


> So you kind of do seperate, but keep a plow on just in case? So say you have 4 trucks. 1 driveway truck doesn't need a spreader. Spreaders on 3 lot trucks plowing salting full routes? Or 2 with one primary salt truck on a small plowing route and a backup spreader in another truck plowing a full route just in case?


2 salt trucks plow and salt. 2 are more or less dedicated\backup salt truck. They all have plows but we take the one oof the L8000 frequently because it's a bit easier salting withoot an 11' plow hanging oof the front. The other is a backup plow\salt truck.

My mechanic has a very short plow route so he usually jumps in the L8000 and starts salting after plowing for a couple hours. Unless he's fixing stuff. Depending on the amount of snow, the "backup" is used by another operator who's route can be done in aboot 4 hours unless it keeps snowing. Or I can jump in it or someone else.

I've always wanted dedicated salt truck operators, but it doesn't seem to work oot. Either I'm not organized enough or I can't find operators. And when we're just salting I try to have my full time crew do that to give them the hours. Which doesn't help with keeping part time help.

It isn't the greatest, but it works fairly good except during late events or long duration events.


----------



## Defcon 5

You can't find dedicated salt truck drivers because you need to pay a living wage...Not Yard Monkey Money...


----------



## John_DeereGreen

Mark Oomkes said:


> 2 salt trucks plow and salt. 2 are more or less dedicated\backup salt truck. They all have plows but we take the one oof the L8000 frequently because it's a bit easier salting withoot an 11' plow hanging oof the front. The other is a backup plow\salt truck.
> 
> My mechanic has a very short plow route so he usually jumps in the L8000 and starts salting after plowing for a couple hours. Unless he's fixing stuff. Depending on the amount of snow, the "backup" is used by another operator who's route can be done in aboot 4 hours unless it keeps snowing. Or I can jump in it or someone else.
> 
> I've always wanted dedicated salt truck operators, but it doesn't seem to work oot. Either I'm not organized enough or I can't find operators. And when we're just salting I try to have my full time crew do that to give them the hours. Which doesn't help with keeping part time help.
> 
> It isn't the greatest, but it works fairly good except during late events or long duration events.


This all makes perfect sense to me.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Defcon 5 said:


> You can't find dedicated salt truck drivers because you need to pay a living wage...Not Yard Monkey Money...


I offered you a living wage.....all the Buttwyper you can drink and unlimited bananas.


----------



## Defcon 5

You never did give me a specific number...I think you thought the Beer would seal the deal...I'm not your average Drunken Union Monkey...


----------



## Defcon 5

John_DeereGreen said:


> This all makes perfect sense to me.


I was right by telling Mark that you were his Mini me...:waving:


----------



## SnoFarmer

Defcon 5 said:


> You never did give me a specific number...I think you thought the Beer would seal the deal...I'm not your average Drunken Union Monkey...


So you are, as admited a drunken Union monkey.

:waving:Thumbs Up


----------



## Defcon 5

SnoFarmer said:


> So you are, as admited a drunken Union monkey.
> 
> :waving:Thumbs Up


Never denied it....


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Defcon 5 said:


> I was right by telling Mark that you were his Mini me...:waving:


Jealousy will get you nowhere.


----------



## redskinsfan34

LapeerLandscape said:


> . Everybody's situation is different depending on how spread out or condensed your route is.
> 
> I'm just a little guy. Me and another guy, two trucks. But in my opinion the whole key to keeping profits high in this business is keeping your route real tight.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

SnoFarmer said:


> So you are, as admited a drunken Union monkey.
> 
> :waving:Thumbs Up


Arent all union monkeys drunks.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

LapeerLandscape said:


> Arent all union monkeys drunks.


Yes......


----------



## LapeerLandscape

I'm bored what can we stir up tonight and derail. Where's Fred been, aint seen him around in a while.


----------



## SnoFarmer

Fallow me......


----------



## Mark Oomkes

I did......look where I am now.


----------



## SnoFarmer

Yea, and you had fun.


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes said:


> Jealousy will get you nowhere.


It has gotten you pretty far.....


----------



## John_DeereGreen

Defcon 5 said:


> I was right by telling Mark that you were his Mini me...:waving:


Maybe if we weren't right we wouldn't say the same thing and be right about it.


----------



## Defcon 5

John_DeereGreen said:


> Maybe if we weren't right we wouldn't say the same thing and be right about it.


I was hoping you would call me a moron...That would have sealed the deal....


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Defcon 5 said:


> I was hoping you would call me a moron...That would have sealed the deal....


Then his post count would go backwards and he could be even more like me.


----------



## Mike_PS

You guys never disappoint, that's for sure...so, how's the weather in Michigan?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Very cold.

How aboot Pennsyltucky?


----------



## Mike_PS

Mark Oomkes said:


> Very cold.
> 
> How aboot Pennsyltucky?


same...


----------



## Defcon 5

Michael J. Donovan said:


> same...


Too Cold...Got about an inch of snow down my way...I'm very happy that your not disappointed in us. There are times I wonder....


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Windy to, too, two...


----------



## John_DeereGreen

Mark Oomkes said:


> Then his post count would go backwards and he could be even more like me.


It already does.

I wonder who holds the record for most deleted and edited posts in a single day. That is still an active member and not on triple secret probation.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

John_DeereGreen said:


> It already does.
> 
> I wonder who holds the record for most deleted and edited posts in a single day. That is still an active member and not on triple secret probation.


Probably Snofarmer trying to load pics on calender girls...


----------



## SnoFarmer

It's not me then, I'm skating around in the thin ice section.


----------



## goinggreen

Anyone got a salt Dogg 2yd poly salter for sale. Looking to spend around 2k on one


----------



## Mark Oomkes

John_DeereGreen said:


> It already does.
> 
> I wonder who holds the record for most deleted and edited posts in a single day. That is still an active member and not on triple secret probation.


Sno or me. Probably Sno.


----------



## Defcon 5

John_DeereGreen said:


> It already does.
> 
> I wonder who holds the record for most deleted and edited posts in a single day. That is still an active member and not on triple secret probation.


I'm going with Mark....There-Their were times he would just go off the deep end...All 4 wheels on the Cummings would just come off...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Defcon 5 said:


> I'm going with Mark....There-Their were times he would just go off the deep end...All 4 wheels on the Cummings would just come off...


Did not


----------



## John_DeereGreen

goinggreen said:


> Anyone got a salt Dogg 2yd poly salter for sale. Looking to spend around 2k on one


I've got one I'd sell. Text me and I'll send you pictures. 3302017701


----------



## BUFF

Defcon 5 said:


> I'm going with Mark....There-Their were times he would just go off the deep end...All 4 wheels on the Cummings would just come off...


The 'lil guy does have his moments......


----------



## goinggreen

John_DeereGreen said:


> I've got one I'd sell. Text me and I'll send you pictures. 3302017701


Just texted you


----------



## Defcon 5

It's snowing...mount up...


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Defcon 5 said:


> It's snowing...mount up...


Noooo, Its cooooold outside.


----------



## Freshwater

Lot of pink in that storm down south. That looks nasty, they can have it.


----------



## brookline

Any thoughts on 1-3" Monday into Tuesday? Saw it on Weather underground


----------



## TheXpress2002

There should be some front end snow Monday night into Tuesday morning before transitioning to all rain during the day Tuesday. Likely 1"-2" at this point. Northern areas could see more based on the slower change over to rain if it changes over at all. Rain is expected all day Tuesday before it changes back over to mix Tuesday night before tapering off.

The system during the Thursday timeframe should be a rain maker.

The timeframe to watch would be the 14th-16th. Finally some hope on the models with both the GFS and EURO hinting at a long duration storm.


----------



## Defcon 5

This winter is a Bust...I'm Done


----------



## SnoFarmer

I never figured you to be a quiter.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

TheXpress2002 said:


> The timeframe to watch would be the 14th-16th. Finally some hope on the models with both the GFS and EURO hinting at a long duration storm.


That's all we've had this season...long duration storms.


----------



## brookline

SnoFarmer said:


> I never figured you to be a quiter.


He just means it's time to bust out another case of beer.


----------



## brookline

I'll take another long duration weekend storm. Especially that weekend. Us union monkeys get MLK day off. :terribletowel:


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Defcon 5 said:


> This winter is a Bust...I'm Done


Are you calling it...Its over???


----------



## LapeerLandscape

brookline said:


> I'll take another long duration weekend storm. Especially that weekend. Us union monkeys get MLK day off. :terribletowel:


Weekend storms are ok with the exception anything before Christmas, New Years and super bowl sunday. A couple our larger accounts are really busy those days.


----------



## BUFF

LapeerLandscape said:


> Are you calling it...Its over???


----------



## John_DeereGreen

LapeerLandscape said:


> Weekend storms are ok with the exception anything before Christmas, New Years and super bowl sunday. A couple our larger accounts are really busy those days.


Weekend storms before Christmas suck.

We had 2 weekends of snow and ice in a row. The last 2 weekends before Christmas. Don't care to repeat that any time soon.


----------



## Defcon 5

BUFF said:


>


----------



## Defcon 5

Fat...Drunk and stupid is no way to go through life son....I bet you heard that a time or two


----------



## Defcon 5

John_DeereGreen said:


> Weekend storms before Christmas suck.
> 
> We had 2 weekends of snow and ice in a row. The last 2 weekends before Christmas. Don't care to repeat that any time soon.


You just need to stop talking to Oomkes...Your sounding more and more like him....


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Defcon 5 said:


> You just need to stop talking to Oomkes...Your sounding more and more like him....


Is not

Pot calling kettle


----------



## LapeerLandscape

John_DeereGreen said:


> Weekend storms before Christmas suck.
> 
> We had 2 weekends of snow and ice in a row. The last 2 weekends before Christmas. Don't care to repeat that any time soon.


We got the same two, it wasnt too bad but it just adds more stress. A couple years ago we got hit good on super bowl sunday, someone ran right in the side of my dump truck. Did a lot of damage to her car and almost nothing to my truck.


----------



## John_DeereGreen

LapeerLandscape said:


> We got the same two, it wasnt too bad but it just adds more stress. A couple years ago we got hit good on super bowl sunday, someone ran right in the side of my dump truck. Did a lot of damage to her car and almost nothing to my truck.


I remember that storm. It went north of us and you guys got hammered with like 12-16 inches didn't you?


----------



## Defcon 5

John_DeereGreen said:


> I remember that storm. It went north of us and you guys got hammered with like 12-16 inches didn't you?


14" we got on Superbowl sunday...Had several operators show up feeling no pain...Funny thing was I was sober as a church mouse...


----------



## Freshwater

John_DeereGreen said:


> I remember that storm. It went north of us and you guys got hammered with like 12-16 inches didn't you?


16+ inches with 30+ inch drifts. We tried plowing on sunday but with the winds you couldn't tell you plowed by the time you were done with the lot. I sent everybody home to watch the superbowl. The snow its self was pretty light.


----------



## John_DeereGreen

Defcon 5 said:


> Funny thing was I was sober as a church mouse...


How's that happen?


----------



## Defcon 5

John_DeereGreen said:


> How's that happen?


I had the Flu...


----------



## brookline

Yea that Super Bowl storm was nasty!


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Defcon 5 said:


> I had the Flu...


Brown bottle flu???


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes said:


> Brown bottle flu???


No....Im not Ryan....


----------



## terrapro

Lake effect is still kicking...Probably end up with another salt run


----------



## John_DeereGreen

Defcon 5 said:


> No....Im not Ryan....


Doesn't Budweiser come in brown bottles?


----------



## Defcon 5

John_DeereGreen said:


> Doesn't Budweiser come in brown bottles?


Im a union monkey....I only drink out of cans....That way the emptys rolling around in the bed of the pickup don't break......


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Defcon 5 said:


> Im a union monkey....I only drink out of cans....That way the emptys rolling around in the bed of the pickup don't break......


I bet you even take them back for scrap aluminum because taking cans back to the store is un-cool...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

terrapro said:


> Lake effect is still kicking...Probably end up with another salt run


Looks like after 4 days we're finally getting the snow that was supposed be winding down by today.

More wasted tax dollars at NWS.


----------



## SnoFarmer

Mark Oomkes said:


> More wasted tax dollars at NWS.


That's whit I herd. Un da playground.


----------



## redskinsfan34

Everything is covered in Dexter.


----------



## GrassManKzoo

Mark Oomkes said:


> Looks like after 4 days we're finally getting the snow that was supposed be winding down by today.
> 
> More wasted tax dollars at NWS.


Predictions have been *WAY* off for our area this season.


----------



## Boomer123

50 degrees on Thursday,


----------



## Mark Oomkes

GrassManKzoo said:


> Predictions have been *WAY* off for our area this season.


Could be the understatement of the year.


----------



## Freshwater

Boomer123 said:


> 50 degrees on Thursday,


Lots of warm temps in the forcast.


----------



## Boomer123

Ryan any thoughts on Monday/Tuesday upcoming snow?


----------



## Freshwater

Anybody need a job? Looking for a driver. Pm me.


----------



## GrassManKzoo

Boomer123 said:


> Ryan any thoughts on Monday/Tuesday upcoming snow?


Better get it pushed before it rains, is what I'm thinking.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Boomer123 said:


> Ryan any thoughts on Monday/Tuesday upcoming snow?


He's checking the bottom of his bourbon snifter.


----------



## terrapro

This is such a strange season...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

terrapro said:


> This is such a strange season...


This season sucks.........and we've had some decent snow\salting events. But I hate the up and down temps.


----------



## gunsworth

GrassManKzoo said:


> Better get it pushed before it rains, is what I'm thinking.


Would be nice to have that option. But on this side of the state it doesn't look like we will have enough to push until after 4am, not a big window before the lots fill. Totals keep changing, debating salting the shizz out of some sites in the event we only get an inch or 2. Anyway you look at it theres gonna be some sloppy lots tomorrow morning...


----------



## redskinsfan34

terrapro said:


> This is such a strange season...


Just thinking the same thing Cole.


----------



## Boomer123

Anyone know anything about this company. Channel 7 is doing an Exposé on this company . 







apparently they took money up front for plowing and have been nowhere to be found


----------



## gunsworth

Boomer123 said:


> Anyone know anything about this company. Channel 7 is doing an Exposé on this company .
> View attachment 169615
> apparently they took money up front for plowing and have been nowhere to be found


People do this every year. For a while it was snow king and variants of the name each year. Had one customer years ago who got burned twice. Probably not a company, rather one guy who opened a quick account and got a temp phone, hes now sipping a margarita on a beach with stupid peoples money


----------



## gunsworth

Just saw the story looks like the guy just switched company names and didnt think anyone would notice lol


----------



## Defcon 5

No one said Lawn and Snow Monkeys were smart....


----------



## GrassManKzoo

They made a big deal about this happening in Muskegon area last year.

https://www.google.com/amp/fox17onl...s-stuck-in-their-driveways/amp/?client=safari

http://woodtv.com/investigative-story/target-8-no-show-plow-driver-back-in-business-as-contractor/


----------



## terrapro

Mark Oomkes said:


> This season sucks.........and we've had some decent snow\salting events. But I hate the up and down temps.


It hasn't been horrible but hasn't been great. Usually I'm working a hell of a lot harder at snow. Hoping Feb and March aren't duds and if they are no snow so I can do other work.


----------



## jbiggert

gunsworth said:


> Would be nice to have that option. But on this side of the state it doesn't look like we will have enough to push until after 4am, not a big window before the lots fill. Totals keep changing, debating salting the shizz out of some sites in the event we only get an inch or 2. Anyway you look at it theres gonna be some sloppy lots tomorrow morning...


Yeah not much you can do with this crappy timing. I'm just planning on heading out around 7 to get everything cleared. I don't have any zero tolerance accounts so I can wait a little longer. I read there might be a chance to get dry slotted after the snow and might miss out on some of the rain. That would be nice for the sidewalk crews, it's going to be heavy enough.


----------



## jbiggert

I was wondering if any contractors in the Dexter area had interest in subbing out sidewalks for next year. Not sure how much I would be able to handle just yet but most of my accounts are subdivision sidewalks and residential driveways. Was thinking of heading this direction and away from plowing except for a few bigger drives have. I know it can be hard to keep good sidewalk labor and count on them every storm. Just wanted to see if there was any interest from anyone before investing in a full sidewalk setup. Thoughts???


----------



## GrassManKzoo

Headed out to push it before it rains :dancing:


----------



## Boomer123

Is this it. Already stopped snowing in Waterford.


----------



## redskinsfan34

It's just finishing up in Dexter. Not quite 3" down. Closer to 2.5".


----------



## jbiggert

redskinsfan34 said:


> It's just finishing up in Dexter. Not quite 3" down. Closer to 2.5".


I'm not sure it's done quite yet. Looks to be filling in a bit on radar and I'm not sure when the changeover is coming. I'm going till 7 I guess. Thanks for posting how much we got, I can stay in bed a bit longer!


----------



## terrapro

Uneventful 3" run for the most part. Plowed and shoveled and shook the salt shaker...Actually had to re app my first site on the way home, wonder if they will pay me for it


----------



## redskinsfan34

jbiggert said:


> I'm not sure it's done quite yet. Looks to be filling in a bit on radar and I'm not sure when the changeover is coming. I'm going till 7 I guess. Thanks for posting how much we got, I can stay in bed a bit longer!


All it did was sleet and rain for about an hour after I posted. Didn't have to hit anything twice. I would've liked to sleep longer though.


----------



## Freshwater

And it's almost all melted away already...


----------



## BossPlow2010

Freshwater said:


> And it's almost all melted away already...


That's because we salted it


----------



## terrapro

My lawn is completely melted. You guys think this wind is going to dry up the lots?


----------



## Boomer123

Looks like they found the two guys that were stealing snow plows.
http://www.thenewsherald.com/news/p...cle_5a1e164b-ad35-5860-9359-29a92a872d2b.html


----------



## BUFF

Boomer123 said:


> Looks like they found the two guys that were stealing snow plows.
> http://www.thenewsherald.com/news/p...cle_5a1e164b-ad35-5860-9359-29a92a872d2b.html


That's great and when / if convicted to plow blades should be used as guillotines as a reminder of their crimes and to prevent / reduce the continuation of their blood lines....


----------



## redskinsfan34

terrapro said:


> My lawn is completely melted. You guys think this wind is going to dry up the lots?


If it doesn't, we'll be salting in the morning.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

terrapro said:


> My lawn is completely melted. You guys think this wind is going to dry up the lots?


Yes


----------



## Defcon 5

Good kite flying weather last night....:usflag:


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Defcon 5 said:


> Good kite flying weather last night....:usflag:


Are you in Ontario or Quebec now?


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes said:


> Are you in Ontario or Quebec now?


Saskatchewan..,:canadaflag:


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Defcon 5 said:


> Saskatchewan..,:canadaflag:


That was a strong breeze.


----------



## MPM

Just an FYI lots in Clarkston,Waterford, Commerce, White Lake and Wixom have ice in spots, some more than others.


----------



## redskinsfan34

Defcon 5 said:


> Saskatchewan..,:canadaflag:


Nice area.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

MPM said:


> Just an FYI lots in Clarkston,Waterford, Commerce, White Lake and Wixom have ice in spots, some more than others.


Yup, got cold and froze before it could dry up. Some lots were icy.


----------



## Defcon 5

LapeerLandscape said:


> Yup, got cold and froze before it could dry up. Some lots were icy.


Did you see that from the bedroom window???


----------



## Moonlighter248

Howdy all I found a spare transfer case in the shed I really don't need around, figured I would put it up here before craigslist. 94 to 00 Dodge Ram 2500 4x4 5.9l, spins as free as the day it was built, it's a HD unit has the HD tag and numbers on it I cant send pictures. Looking to get $500 or best offer with intermediate shaft thrown in on the deal in Pontiac.


----------



## Freshwater

If these forcasted temps hold, it's going to be a slow jan.


----------



## Defcon 5

Freshwater said:


> If these forcasted temps hold, it's going to be a slow jan.


It's over..Get the lawn equipment out


----------



## redskinsfan34

Man. That was alot of rain that just came through. The ground is frozen so it all ran off. I had a river running through my yard.


----------



## Defcon 5

redskinsfan34 said:


> Man. That was alot of rain that just came through. The ground is frozen so it all ran off. I had a river running through my yard.


Ground Temps are to warm for the rain to stick...


----------



## Lightningllc

Salt in the am. Looks like rapid freeze with freezing rain.


----------



## Defcon 5

Lightningllc said:


> Salt in the am. Looks like rapid freeze with freezing rain.


I'm heading out now....


----------



## LogansLawnCare

Looks like it's going to be raining here for a while longer. We will go check the lots in the am and spot salt as necessary.


----------



## magnatrac

Just had some crazy close lighting/thunder here. Truck is loaded in the garage ,figuring on ice again in the morning. We've salted every day this week so far , why not another lol


----------



## Boomer123

there's something truly wrong when your sump pump is running in January


----------



## LogansLawnCare

I definitely enjoy the money going out on these daily salt runs payuppayup looking at the weather the temps may not get low enough until the afternoon to get icy. Guess we'll play it by ear, either way trucks are loaded and ready


----------



## eatonpaving

Boomer123 said:


> Looks like they found the two guys that were stealing snow plows.
> http://www.thenewsherald.com/news/p...cle_5a1e164b-ad35-5860-9359-29a92a872d2b.html


i live real close.....the cops almost shot me one night when i was putting my truck in the barn....they followed me down sumpter rd in an unmarked truck..when i seen the truck in my field i went running over to it....it was full of cops....they had been looking for the guys for awhile....


----------



## Freshwater

Defcon 5 said:


> It's over..Get the lawn equipment out


Lol... I do have a fence to do. That would be a muddy mess though. Worst case well be slow then get a bunch of late snow in March, so we can't get an early start to the pond season.


----------



## Eyesell

Who's doing business in Livonia, Farmington and 96 area, I may have a decent size commercial property for someone, plowing and salting.

let me know...


----------



## Luther

Eyesell said:


> Who's doing business in Livonia, Farmington and 96 area, I may have a decent size commercial property for someone, plowing and salting.
> 
> let me know...


PM sent


----------



## TopTierLC

Freezing rain in Auburn Hills / Waterford... More rain than anything right now.


----------



## cuttingedge13

Eyesell said:


> Who's doing business in Livonia, Farmington and 96 area, I may have a decent size commercial property for someone, plowing and salting.
> 
> let me know...


My shop is at 96 & inkster and do a lot of work in that area. 
Brian 734-216-6201


----------



## terrapro

That was alot of ice! 2 runs down and figure a quick one tonight or this evening.


----------



## brookline

Anyone lay off their workers during slow times like this? If so, do they have any issues getting approval for the UIA checks from the state?


----------



## GrassManKzoo

brookline said:


> Anyone lay off their workers during slow times like this? If so, do they have any issues getting approval for the UIA checks from the state?


I work for a company... we go on unemployment after the snow starts sticking to the ground for more than two days. This year it was December 2nd. And as far as I know as long as you as an owner are paying in to the unemployment and the employee has been on the job for 1 full quarter of the year(oct, nov, dec or jul, aug, sept) don't quote me 100% on that but I have been doing this for 7years now with no issue. The biggest problem is the employee making sure he does everything right, if he's a de de dee he'll probably mess something up and not get paid, which obviously is not your problem


----------



## RMGLawn

Anyone salting tonight in Downriver?


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Defcon 5 said:


> Did you see that from the bedroom window???


Maybe... I can see Mackinaw Island from my current window. Lots of snow in the U.P.


----------



## Defcon 5

LapeerLandscape said:


> Maybe... I can see Mackinaw Island from my current window. Lots of snow in the U.P.


Must be nice...Left the minions in charge


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Defcon 5 said:


> Must be nice...Left the minions in charge


They already think they are in charge so why not...


----------



## Defcon 5

40s and 50s this week....Time is running out...This keeps up Ryan is gonna run out of money for Bourbon.....


----------



## BUFF

Defcon 5 said:


> 40s and 50s this week....Time is running out...This keeps up Ryan is gonna run out of money for Bourbon.....


Seems like you guys are experiencing temp swings that are common oot west. We can swing a 30-50* swing in temps within a couple days. Last week we had -22* on Friday, Sunday it was 54*, the next day it was 64* then we cooled oof again. It's mother nature and she's one crazy ass *****...
This is what my week looks like.


----------



## SnoFarmer

ok.


----------



## BUFF

then...












































I wait for snow tolowred:lowblue:lowred:lowblue:


----------



## Defcon 5

You two need to take your little comedy act to a different thread....Thumbs Up


----------



## SnoFarmer

bitter and angry, or just hungover.
or
all of the above?

i just asked a Q.

even if it was only one word..


----------



## BUFF

Defcon 5 said:


> You two need to take your little comedy act to a different thread....Thumbs Up


The last few weeks it became apparent the fine folks of Michigan and mid west had been experiencing the same swings in temps that is common ootwest. Big swings in temps don't allow for the great lakes to freeze over sooner if at all which equals in more opportunity for lake effect for those in those area's.
In regards to my reply to Sno I answered his question.
So buckaroo there was no comedy intended..... Life is not a barrel of monkeys everyday..... Just participating in a weather related question with another member.


----------



## Defcon 5

BUFF said:


> The last few weeks it became apparent the fine folks of Michigan and mid west had been experiencing the same swings in temps that is common ootwest. Big swings in temps don't allow for the great lakes to freeze over sooner if at all which equals in more
> 
> opportunity for lake effect for those in those area's.
> In regards to my reply to Sno I answered his
> 
> question.
> So buckaroo there was no comedy intended..... Life is not a barrel of monkeys everyday.....
> 
> Just participating in a weather related question with another member.


You were "Participating" in a poor attempt at comedy with a fellow member...Don't know what's up with you "buckeroo" but you have been way oof your game in the "witty" department as of late...I'm sure it will come back eventually...In the meantime we still have sno to entertain us...


----------



## Defcon 5

SnoFarmer said:


> bitter and angry, or just hungover.
> or
> all of the above?
> 
> i just asked a Q.
> 
> even if it was only one word..


Bitter...No....Angry...At times...Hungover...Very Rarely.....


----------



## SnoFarmer

Defcon 5 said:


> You were "Participating" in a poor attempt at comedy with a fellow member...Don't know what's up with you "buckeroo" but you have been way oof your game in the "witty" department as of late...I'm sure it will come back eventually...In the meantime we still have sno to entertain us...


Does that mean you have figured it out?

not experiencing hangovers is a sign that you have built up a extremely high tolerance.

the lakes dont have mulch ice cover. This will allow more moisture to be available.









we going to have a temp swing, it might get up to 35F..


----------



## Defcon 5

SnoFarmer said:


> Does that mean you have figured it out?
> 
> not experiencing hangovers is a sign that you have built up a extremely high tolerance.
> 
> the lakes dont have mulch ice cover. This will
> 
> allow more moisture to be available.


I'm hoping that moisture takes a dump right on Oomkes head....


----------



## BUFF

Defcon 5 said:


> I'm hoping that moisture takes a dump right on Oomkes head....


I can't dispute that comment...........Thumbs Up


----------



## SnoFarmer

Mark does like his lake effect snow.


----------



## BUFF

SnoFarmer said:


> Mark does like his lake effect snow.


Butt Marci is "special"


----------



## Defcon 5

BUFF said:


> Butt Marci is "special"


"Special" is a broad term when describing Mark....


----------



## Mike_PS

again, we do not need to take all threads off topic 

thanks


----------



## SnoFarmer

We are just networking.
Much like the folks I'm the mn weather thread do.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Michael J. Donovan said:


> again, we do not need to take all threads off topic
> 
> thanks


No kidding, this is ridiculous.


----------



## Defcon 5

Ice Storm coming....Load up


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Defcon 5 said:


> Ice Storm coming....Load up


A little pre-mature arent you, dont spread your load yet.


----------



## BUFF

Got 3-4" oot west, could be heading you're way....lowblue:lowred:lowblue:


----------



## Defcon 5

LapeerLandscape said:


> A little pre-mature arent you, dont spread your load yet.


I have loads to spread all over town...I don't have time to wait....


----------



## Defcon 5

BUFF said:


> Got 3-4" oot west, could be heading you're way....lowblue:lowred:lowblue:


Most likely it's heading Snofarmers. Way....he will post in a few hours that it's snowing


----------



## Mark Oomkes

I just spread a load..........


----------



## LogansLawnCare

Roads are a sheet of ice in Bloomfield hills


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Defcon 5 said:


> Most likely it's heading Snofarmers. Way....he will post in a few hours that it's snowing


Or just post a pic of a random tractor.


----------



## terrapro

Anyone have freezing happening yet? Just rain here.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

terrapro said:


> Anyone have freezing happening yet? Just rain here.


We do in Lapeer, 29* and light rain.


----------



## redskinsfan34

Ice rink in Dexter Cole


----------



## cuttingedge13

redskinsfan34 said:


> Ice rink in Dexter Cole


Sent my guys out in Livonia around noon to salt. 33° raining and slick as snot at the Hamburg Kroger on M36.


----------



## kg26

Weather man lied said it would be above 35


----------



## terrapro

Yeah salts not holding now but rinsing off from the rain. Gonna hold for a couple hours I guess until it stops raining


----------



## Defcon 5

Well.....That was Fun...The Salt was Broken...-it had a Hard time melting today...Could have been the inch of rain we got while I was salting...On a positive note...the lightning show was nice...


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Defcon 5 said:


> Well.....That was Fun...The Salt was Broken...-it had a Hard time melting today...Could have been the inch of rain we got while I was salting...On a positive note...the lightning show was nice...


Hope your beer dont get watered down like the salt did...


----------



## Freshwater

Well we knew EL NIÑO (really warm central pacific water) was going to support warmer temps last year. What is supporting these temps this year? The moisture is there just not the temps. This is unreal 40's for the next 10 days or so?


----------



## First Responder

Freshwater said:


> Well we knew EL NIÑO (really warm central pacific water) was going to support warmer temps last year. What is supporting these temps this year? The moisture is there just not the temps. This is unreal 40's for the next 10 days or so?


I think it's my fault for the toasty temps......bought a new truck & plow at the beginning of the season. Get a new toy, and barley get to play with it! So cruel.


----------



## Freshwater

First Responder said:


> I think it's my fault for the toasty temps......bought a new truck & plow at the beginning of the season. Get a new toy, and barley get to play with it! So cruel.


Let's get him, and his new truck too... lol.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Freshwater said:


> Well we knew EL NIÑO (really warm central pacific water) was going to support warmer temps last year. What is supporting these temps this year? The moisture is there just not the temps. This is unreal 40's for the next 10 days or so?


Unfortunately this more than likely means March and early April will be payback for the current weather.


----------



## First Responder

Mark Oomkes said:


> Unfortunately this more than likely means March and early April will be payback for the current weather.


I was hoping to start cutting grass in march.....like 5 or so yrs ago! If I remember correctly I think I opened the pool mid-late March had 80 degree temps.


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes said:


> Unfortunately this more than likely means March and early April will be payback for the current weather.


Somebody wake Ryan up....I need an explanation...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Defcon 5 said:


> Somebody sober Ryan up....I need an explanation...


Fixed it fer ya.


----------



## Defcon 5

Grapple...Freezing Fog...Man your Battlestations...We are getting Cannonballed out here....


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Are not.


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes said:


> Are not.


R 2...


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Defcon 5 said:


> R 2...


D 2...


----------



## Defcon 5

LapeerLandscape said:


> D 2...


We don't need your clowning around...We have enough Buffoons on here...:hammerhead:


----------



## Mark Oomkes

LapeerLandscape said:


> D 2...


Beat me to it.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

C 3


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Defcon 5 said:


> We don't need your clowning around...We have enough Buffoons on here...:hammerhead:


Do not...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

PO


----------



## redskinsfan34

Jesus. Somebody get an administrator in here STAT.


----------



## Mike_PS

Defcon 5 said:


> We don't need your clowning around...We have enough Buffoons on here...:hammerhead:


so, lets get back to talking weather and networking with one another, yes?


----------



## redskinsfan34

Hooray! Thank goodness order has been restored.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Just think if all this rain had been snow.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

redskinsfan34 said:


> Jesus. Somebody get an administrator in here STAT.


I'm pretty sure that Michael is not Jesus no matter how much you revere him.


----------



## John_DeereGreen

Mark Oomkes said:


> Just think if all this rain had been snow.


We'd have a bunch of snow.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

John_DeereGreen said:


> We'd have a bunch of snow.


Precisely


----------



## GrassManKzoo

Isn't it about .1" of rain equals about an inch of snow?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Depends


----------



## Defcon 5

If this was snow...The ground is to warm for it to stick anyway....Thumbs Up


----------



## redskinsfan34

Mark Oomkes said:


> I'm pretty sure that Michael is not Jesus no matter how much you revere him.


Am I that transparent? Sorry. Sometimes I get a bit out of hand when I'm enthralled with someone who wields authority over a snow plowing message board like a samurai sword.


----------



## Boomer123

GrassManKzoo said:


> Isn't it about .1" of rain equals about an inch of snow?


1 inch of rain equals 10 inches of snow


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Boomer123 said:


> 1 inch of rain equals 10 inches of snow


Not always.


----------



## GrassManKzoo

Mark Oomkes said:


> Not always.


Depends on water content I would guess.. wet system snow and fluffy lake effect


----------



## Defcon 5

If all this Fog was snow...We would have 1-100th of an inch of snow


----------



## Freshwater

I can't see any of you guys it's too foggy..... Oh wait that's right I'm online. 

I need some snow STAT......


----------



## bdryer

Ok, going crazy with this weather!! My gravel drive is thawing out and I'm creating ruts. The dirt roads are a mess. I can't even enjoy a fire as it's too warm out!! Global warming my a$$!! Lol

Ryan, are you seeing anything in the relatively short future?


----------



## Defcon 5

bdryer said:


> Ok, going crazy with this weather!! My gravel drive is thawing out and I'm creating ruts. The dirt roads are a mess. I can't even enjoy a fire as it's too warm out!! Global warming my a$$!! Lol
> 
> Ryan, are you seeing anything in the relatively short future?


This time of day Ryan is not seeing Much...Glug...Glug...


----------



## Dirtebiker

bdryer said:


> Ok, going crazy with this weather!! My gravel drive is thawing out and I'm creating ruts. The dirt roads are a mess. I can't even enjoy a fire as it's too warm out!! Global warming my a$$!! Lol
> 
> Ryan, are you seeing anything in the relatively short future?


You need to take the fire outside. 
We had the kids over last night for hot dogs and s'mores.


----------



## BUFF

Defcon 5 said:


> This time of day Ryan is not seeing Much...Glug...Glug...


----------



## Defcon 5

BUFF said:


> View attachment 170104


Get back to the Chicago weather thread with your BFFS and stay out of here sporto...:hammerhead:


----------



## Mark Oomkes

The only thing Ryan is seeing is the bottom of a bourbon bottle.


----------



## Strictly Snow

I know it's a long shot with the lack of snow. Anybody got an old straight edge laying around. I need a new edge for my trencher and I already scrapped my old edges. It needs to only about 6' long and one straight edge. It gets welded on.


----------



## Tberrylawn

Any one see the forecast for the weekend? There is some funky white stuff that looks to be heading our way. i won't get my hopes up tho. Hell ill take a salting right now!


----------



## redskinsfan34

I'd love an update from Ryan. Only if he's sober though!


----------



## Defcon 5

redskinsfan34 said:


> I'd love an update from Ryan. Only if he's sober though!


Highly unlikely......


----------



## terrapro

Tberrylawn said:


> Any one see the forecast for the weekend? There is some funky white stuff that looks to be heading our way. i won't get my hopes up tho. Hell ill take a salting right now!


Looks like Wednesday morning into Friday we might have action every day. Who knows it's weather in Michigan


----------



## redskinsfan34

Salt run tonight? I'm running low on reading material.


----------



## Tberrylawn

All this free time has me thinking about a new Ford, 
Hope we can get some work soon. The piggy bank would appreciate that.


----------



## Defcon 5

redskinsfan34 said:


> Salt run tonight? I'm running low on reading material.


Ladies Home Journal.... O magazine????


----------



## Freshwater

They're saying snow tonight, with temps 36 and above all night? Add in warm ground temps, and I'm not seeing it. One can hope I guess.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Freshwater said:


> One can *hope* I guess.


Huh, same word some alleged expert used.


----------



## redskinsfan34

Defcon 5 said:


> Ladies Home Journal.... O magazine????


 I'm a bit of a history junkie. I'm burning through Bill O'Reilly books pretty fast.


----------



## Freshwater

Mark Oomkes said:


> Huh, same word some alleged expert used.


Lol, the snow symbol with 36 and 37 temps next to such symbols, seems like a contradictory weather report to me....


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Supposedly 34° here tonight.

As wet as everything is, I kind of hope it doesn't.


----------



## Defcon 5

redskinsfan34 said:


> I'm a bit of a history junkie. I'm burning through Bill O'Reilly books pretty fast.


Post revisionist History if your reading Bill O`Reilly books....Lol...he has his own Mark Oomkes spin on things...


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes said:


> Supposedly 34° here tonight.
> 
> As wet as everything is, I kind of hope it doesn't.


I hope it does....From Lansing West


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Defcon 5 said:


> I hope it does....From Lansing West


Blooming idiot


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Defcon 5 said:


> Post revisionist History if your reading Bill O`Reilly books....Lol...he has his own Mark Oomkes spin on things...


Bill O'Reilly is too liberal for my tastes.


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes said:


> Blooming idiot


You wanted to say something else...But It would get deleted....Its the thought that counts though....Thumbs Up


----------



## Freshwater

Mark Oomkes said:


> Supposedly 34° here tonight.
> 
> As wet as everything is, I kind of hope it doesn't.


34 has a better chance, 33 would be better. Still warm ground temps, wet should melt most if not all of it.


----------



## Defcon 5

Freshwater said:


> 34 has a better chance, 33 would be better. Still warm ground temps, wet should melt most if not all of it.


All of what???...


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Defcon 5 said:


> All of what???...


Yup, all the rain should melt.


----------



## cuttingedge13

Just bought two new to me plows yesterday. No way it's gonna snow now.ok:clapping:


----------



## Defcon 5

LapeerLandscape said:


> Yup, all the rain should melt.


At the very least the rain won't stick...Ground is to warm


----------



## terrapro

Defcon 5 said:


> At the very least the rain won't stick...Ground is to warm


I put rainx in my spray rig no way the rain is sticking now


----------



## BUFF

Defcon 5 said:


> At the very least the rain won't stick...Ground is to warm


I see a few of the King of Beers have been consumed.....


----------



## Lightningllc

I just do not see anything tonight and then warm temps tomorrow. Who thinks it's gonna stick?


----------



## Freshwater

Defcon 5 said:


> All of what???...


Exactly...


----------



## Defcon 5

BUFF said:


> I see a few of the King of Beers have been consumed.....


Yes....A "few"......


----------



## Freshwater

Lightningllc said:


> I just do not see anything tonight and then warm temps tomorrow. Who thinks it's gonna stick?


Nobody... I'll be surprised if it's even snow...


----------



## Boomer123

thank God for seasonal contracts I love getting paid to watch Netflix all day


----------



## GrassManKzoo

cuttingedge13 said:


> Just bought two new to me plows yesterday. No way it's gonna snow now.ok:clapping:


Thanks!! I love gaining weight not doing anything


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Lightningllc said:


> I just do not see anything tonight and then warm temps tomorrow. Who thinks it's gonna stick?


Not me.

It is snowing, 34° and really wet.


----------



## Lightningllc

Mark Oomkes said:


> Not me.
> 
> It is snowing, 34° and really wet.


Question is?? Is it sticking


----------



## 06clarkd

Lightningllc said:


> Question is?? Is it sticking


Doesn't look like it I'm in holly where weather.com now says 1-3 and my pavement is wet. Doesn't look to be a concern till later tonight if it freezes... thoughts?


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes said:


> Not me.
> 
> It is snowing, 34° and really wet.


Do the LED lights help identify if it's sticking??


----------



## Lightningllc

Defcon 5 said:


> Do the LED lights help identify if it's sticking??


Beer googles help for sure.


----------



## Defcon 5

Lightningllc said:


> Beer googles help for sure.


I know that from many years of testing...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Lightningllc said:


> Question is?? Is it sticking


No


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Mark Oomkes said:


> No


Correction, there was almost a dusting in some beds. And a little slush on my truck.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> Correction, there was almost a dusting in some beds. And a little slush on my truck.


My grass is covered and its wanting to stick on the parking lots.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

LapeerLandscape said:


> My grass is covered and its wanting to stick on the parking lots.


Do you have hungry salt to fix this issue?


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> Do you have hungry salt to fix this issue?


Its so hungry its jumping into the truck by itself.


----------



## Defcon 5

LapeerLandscape said:


> Its so hungry its jumping into the truck by itself.


How else would it get in the truck since you never seem to leave the house?


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Defcon 5 said:


> How else would it get in the truck since you never seem to leave the house?


I can bark orders from here just fine, no need to go to the shop. Besides I have cable at home and like to watch Scooby Doo.


----------



## Defcon 5

LapeerLandscape said:


> I can bark orders from here just fine, no need to go to the shop. Besides I have cable at home and like to watch Scooby Doo.


So....Basically you and Mark do the same thing...Bark Orders and watch cartoons


----------



## TheXpress2002

Defcon 5 said:


> So....Basically you and Mark do the same thing...Bark Orders and watch cartoons


Don't forget.....watching the bird feeder


----------



## GrassManKzoo

my wife has our DVR filled with shows from the ID channel.... by the end of the winter I should be able to get away with murder


----------



## redskinsfan34

TheXpress2002 said:


> Don't forget.....watching the bird feeder


Well well. Look who joined in the conversation.


----------



## Defcon 5

redskinsfan34 said:


> Well well. Look who joined in the conversation.


Careful...You will scare him away...You must approach him like a baby deer


----------



## SnoFarmer

Defcon 5 said:


> Careful...You will scare him away...You must approach him like a baby deer


 ask Mark how to do this.


----------



## Defcon 5

SnoFarmer said:


> ask Mark how to do this.


How would he know...Judging by all his trials and tribulations hunting...I would be better oof asking my 12 year old daughter


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Defcon 5 said:


> How would he know...Judging by all his trials and tribulations hunting...I would be better oof asking my 12 year old daughter


You've been a bit verbose of late.

I like you better when you're quiet.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

TheXpress2002 said:


> Don't forget.....watching the bird feeder


No bird feeder at my house, it makes them crap all over the place and I don't like it in my pool.


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes said:


> You've been a bit verbose of late.
> 
> I like you better when you're quiet.


Verbose???....Wow..I had to make a phone call and get my daughter out of class to explain that one to me...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Defcon 5 said:


> Verbose???....Wow..I had to make a phone call and get my daughter out of class to explain that one to me...


I surmised ewe wood.


----------



## Lightningllc

And it's snowing


----------



## Defcon 5

Lightningllc said:


> And it's snowing


Should we take it to Code Red???


----------



## GrassManKzoo

Lightningllc said:


> And it's snowing


Here too, just barely sticking to grass


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Lightningllc said:


> And it's snowing


Is not......


----------



## Lightningllc

Defcon 5 said:


> Should we take it to Code Red???


Code red, call all the troops.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Defcon 5 said:


> Should we take it to Code Red???


Call the code red when the rain starts to stick.


----------



## TheXpress2002

Busy pattern shaping up. Wouldn't make Superbowl plans at this point.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

TheXpress2002 said:


> Busy pattern shaping up. Wouldn't make Superbowl plans at this point.


Can I make plans to build a shoebox?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

TheXpress2002 said:


> Busy pattern shaping up. Wouldn't make Superbowl plans at this point.


Can I make plans to build a shoebox?

Something seriously wrong with the site Michael.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

TheXpress2002 said:


> Busy pattern shaping up. Wouldn't make Superbowl plans at this point.


Dont say that, plowing Superbowl Sunday is terrible.


----------



## Lightningllc

I can feel the HOA complaints already. Your plow guy buried 50 cars, you should of not plowed the cars in.


----------



## John_DeereGreen

LapeerLandscape said:


> Dont say that, plowing Superbowl Sunday is terrible.


Amen to that.

Only thing worse is the last weekend before Christmas. Which also happened this season.


----------



## Freshwater

Lightningllc said:


> I can feel the HOA complaints already. Your plow guy buried 50 cars, you should of not plowed the cars in.


I'm not the only one with these complaints?


----------



## LapeerLandscape

John_DeereGreen said:


> Amen to that.
> 
> Only thing worse is the last weekend before Christmas. Which also happened this season.


So we get 2, possibly 3 decent snows and they land on the 3 worst possible days.


----------



## BossPlow2010

LapeerLandscape said:


> So we get 2, possibly 3 decent snows and they land on the 3 worst possible days.


It seems every time it snows on a day that ends in -day, things break.


----------



## John_DeereGreen

LapeerLandscape said:


> So we get 2, possibly 3 decent snows and they land on the 3 worst possible days.


Yep. Pretty much the way it's gone.

Or it's been ice, which is even worse than snow on any day.


----------



## Moonlighter248

Puddles froze and any melt froze but for the most part Waterford, Clarkston, Sylvan, Keego all dried out, screw the superbowl I want some damn snow already Thanks for the heads up Express!


----------



## Defcon 5

Dry as a bone here....Everybody can stand down...Thumbs Up


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Defcon 5 said:


> Dry as a bone here....Everybody can stand down...Thumbs Up


Can I lay down?


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes said:


> Can I lay down?


Sure....The Cows are....


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Defcon 5 said:


> Dry as a bone here....Everybody can stand down...Thumbs Up


Everything covered in Lapeer, about 1/2 inch.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

LapeerLandscape said:


> Everything covered in Lapeer, about 1/2 inch.


Everything?

Do you have a drone that you fly from bed?


----------



## MPM

Found some ice from run off and froze over puddles in Waterford and Wixom. Nothing crazy but still needed some attention....


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> Everything?
> 
> Do you have a drone that you fly from bed?


No, I had to get up and walk to the window.


----------



## absolutely

I sent a couple guys out to chase puddles at midnight and as they were wrapping up a 4 minute burst came through and meant they didn't get done till 7. At least some sort of revenue. This will be one of our worst January's (one plow and seven saltings) unless the forecast changes. We are in Saginaw area.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

LapeerLandscape said:


> No, I had to get up and walk to the window.


I almost feel sorry for you.



absolutely said:


> I sent a couple guys out to chase puddles at midnight and as they were wrapping up a 4 minute burst came through and meant they didn't get done till 7. At least some sort of revenue. This will be one of our worst January's (one plow and seven saltings) unless the forecast changes. We are in Saginaw area.


We had the first couple weeks that were good, plus that stupid freezing rain, otherwise I'd be very concerned.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> I almost feel sorry for you.
> 
> After reading some of your posts I dont think you feel anything...


----------



## Defcon 5

We have transitioned to a full push...It's Armageddon out here....lowblue:


----------



## absolutely

Mark Oomkes said:


> I almost feel sorry for you.
> 
> We had the first couple weeks that were good, plus that stupid freezing rain, otherwise I'd be very concerned.


It looks like the lake effect machine turned on again for you!!


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Not mulch yet.


----------



## Lightningllc

Snowing again


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Lightningllc said:


> Snowing again


Defcon 5!!!!!!!

Red Alert!!!!!


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes said:


> Defcon 5!!!!!!!
> 
> Red Alert!!!!!


Settle down fella....No need to overreact...


----------



## SnoFarmer

Is not


----------



## redskinsfan34

Defcon 5 said:


> We have transitioned to a full push...It's Armageddon out here....lowblue:[you're high


----------



## Freshwater

Did you see the snowstorm last night... lol.... 

These tease dustings can stop anytime. Little bit on the cars but nothing on the pavement every morning. Can't justify a salt but still have to monitor them.


----------



## gunsworth

Freshwater said:


> Did you see the snowstorm last night... lol....
> 
> These tease dustings can stop anytime. Little bit on the cars but nothing on the pavement every morning. Can't justify a salt but still have to monitor them.


Im ready to just salt everyone and quit having to wonder/worry. Having no residual sucks!

That band dumped just enough at my house at 13 greenfield to justify a salt (solid coating on everything). Made it less than a mile on the way to my shop and just bare pavement!


----------



## GrassManKzoo

They shut down us 131 because of ice and 12 accidents....


----------



## redskinsfan34

I drove by a nasty rollover near Manchester about an hour ago. Road was an ice rink. Go 200 feet and not slippery at all.


----------



## terrapro

Salted today was holding. After this next batch goes through tonight assuming a touch up will be in order....Or maybe a plow! Cause its looking pretty heavy on the radar


----------



## Lightningllc

Time to bake the cookies.


----------



## GrassManKzoo

Weather girl is easy on the eyes:yow!:


----------



## GrassManKzoo

Will probably not get any of this...


----------



## goinggreen

Looks like a second salting here in lansing. Salted around five pm but dosnt look like it held.


----------



## Lightningllc




----------



## redskinsfan34

1" in Dexter.


----------



## GrassManKzoo

Any of you older guys out plowing in '78?


----------



## Defcon 5

GrassManKzoo said:


> Any of you older guys out plowing in '78?


I was 13 and a shovel monkey....Working for Beer Money


----------



## Freshwater

Salt worked like a Hanzo sword this morning.....


----------



## Freshwater

Defcon 5 said:


> I was 13 and a shovel monkey....Working for Beer Money


I was 2, still hooked on the bottle....


----------



## Defcon 5

Freshwater said:


> I was 2, still hooked on the bottle....


From what I can gather...Ryan is still hooked on the "Bottle"


----------



## GrassManKzoo




----------



## LapeerLandscape

GrassManKzoo said:


> Any of you older guys out plowing in '78?


I was a junior is high school and can still remember it. We had a farm on a gravel rd and helped keep the road clear so the milk truck could pick up the milk from the farm down the road. We was always one of the last roads to get plowed by the county because we were in the furthest corner. Lots of snow and wind combined with all the open fields made for big drifts that would plug the road back up in 3 to 4 hours.


----------



## Freshwater

LapeerLandscape said:


> I was a junior is high school and can still remember it. We had a farm on a gravel rd and helped keep the road clear so the milk truck could pick up the milk from the farm down the road. We was always one of the last roads to get plowed by the county because we were in the furthest corner. Lots of snow and wind combined with all the open fields made for big drifts that would plug the road back up in 3 to 4 hours.


Just watched.... thats actually kind of scary to look at, being responsible for snow plowing. I could just imagine the calls from customers. There's no plowing with a storm like that.

The best scene was the top 3ft of the telephone pole sticking out. Then the people sticking flags on their antenna....car here...


----------



## Defcon 5

Freshwater said:


> Just watched.... thats actually kind of scary to look at, being responsible for snow plowing. I could just imagine the calls from customers. There's no plowing with a storm like that.
> 
> The best scene was the top 3ft of the telephone pole sticking out. Then the people sticking flags on their antenna....car here...


Not to sound like an old fart...But I am...It was a different time back then...Store were actually closed on Sundays...No cell phones..No strip malls on every corner...A storm of that magnitude people stayed home and rode it out...They didn't need to get to Panera Bread for a sandwich...Because there was no Panera Bread...Now a days people would be up in arms if they could not get to Target for a day let alone three or four


----------



## Freshwater

Defcon 5 said:


> Not to sound like an old fart...But I am...It was a different time back then...Store were actually closed on Sundays...No cell phones..No strip malls on every corner...A storm of that magnitude people stayed home and rode it out...They didn't need to get to Panera Bread for a sandwich...Because there was no Panera Bread...Now a days people would be up in arms if they could not get to Target for a day let alone three or four


 I agree people now a days are so entitled. How dare the weather inconvenience them for a few days. We would be the scapegoats.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Defcon 5 said:


> Not to sound like an old fart...But I am...It was a different time back then...Store were actually closed on Sundays...No cell phones..No strip malls on every corner...A storm of that magnitude people stayed home and rode it out...They didn't need to get to Panera Bread for a sandwich...Because there was no Panera Bread...Now a days people would be up in arms if they could not get to Target for a day let alone three or four


BTW, you ARE an old fart.


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes said:


> BTW, you ARE an old fart.


I said I was....I am not gonna get sucked into your vortex of childish buffoonery...:hammerhead:


----------



## redskinsfan34

Ryan. Any thoughts on the rest of today and tomorrow night into Tuesday?


----------



## LapeerLandscape

I was watching the video and thinking it was really old and the cars were all really old, I already had my license for a year then. Also back then hardly anybody had a 4 wheel drive, most families just had cars.


----------



## Defcon 5

LapeerLandscape said:


> I was watching the video and thinking it was really old and the cars were all really old, I already had my license for a year then. Also back then hardly anybody had a 4 wheel drive, most families just had cars.


Wow....Your older than I am....That explains

why your always in bed....


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Defcon 5 said:


> Wow....Your older than I am....That explains
> 
> why your always in bed....


Because I cant reach my walker.


----------



## GrassManKzoo

The snow looks like dip n dots on my front step


----------



## Defcon 5

LapeerLandscape said:


> Because I cant reach my walker.


Hip replacement on the horizon...Having bouts of dementia....Now I understand why the kids won't let you drive....


----------



## BUFF

LapeerLandscape said:


> I was watching the video and thinking it was really old and the cars were all really old, I already had my license for a year then. Also back then hardly anybody had a 4 wheel drive, most families just had cars.


I was Jr in HS too, it was like watching a home movie.......
We had 4wd's but then again I lived in the mtn's too.
BTW my wife was 4 yrs old then too....


----------



## Defcon 5

BUFF said:


> I was Jr in HS too, it was like watching a home movie.......
> We had 4wd's but then again I lived in the mtn's too.
> BTW my wife was 4 yrs old then too....


Got you beat....My wife was 2 years old


----------



## GrassManKzoo

Cradle robbers


----------



## redskinsfan34

Is anyone seeing these snow squalls that we're being called for this evening?


----------



## Luther

I had five A.A. hash bash's under my belt before that storm.


----------



## TheXpress2002

redskinsfan34 said:


> Ryan. Any thoughts on the rest of today and tomorrow night into Tuesday?


2-4 early Tuesday. Push and heavy salt before open should handle things.

Still don't make Superbowl plans.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

TheXpress2002 said:


> 2-4 early Tuesday. Push and heavy salt before open should handle things.
> 
> Still don't make Superbowl plans.


So I shouldnt go snowmobiling this weekend?


----------



## LapeerLandscape

GrassManKzoo said:


> Cradle robbers


Thats what I was thinking.


----------



## BUFF

GrassManKzoo said:


> Cradle robbers


She was 18 when I met her, long past the craddle days......


----------



## redskinsfan34

TheXpress2002 said:


> 2-4 early Tuesday. Push and heavy salt before open should handle things.
> 
> Still don't make Superbowl plans.


Thanks. What do you think about tonight,?


----------



## Moonlighter248

TheXpress2002 said:


> 2-4 early Tuesday. Push and heavy salt before open should handle things.
> 
> Still don't make Superbowl plans.


Kick ass I hate Football, I'll take snow any day! Thanks Express.


----------



## Moonlighter248

BUFF said:


> She was 18 when I met her, long past the craddle days......


ROFLOL I aint herd that in years haha made my night, thanks.


----------



## Defcon 5

TCLA said:


> I had five A.A. hash bash's under my belt before that storm.


Why am I not surprised.....How about when you were allowed to bring in Kegs into Pine Knob\DTE....We would Bring in 4 Oly Balls...220 Beers....Good Times


----------



## GrassManKzoo

BUFF said:


> She was 18 when I met her, long past the craddle days......


At least you waited until then haha


----------



## Defcon 5

TheXpress2002 said:


> 2-4 early Tuesday. Push and heavy salt before open should handle things.
> 
> Still don't make Superbowl plans.


Cannonballed??...Obliteration???


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Defcon 5 said:


> Cannonballed??...Obliteration???


Still not holding my breath.


----------



## GrassManKzoo

Miss Colombia.... :yow!:


----------



## GrassManKzoo

GrassManKzoo said:


> View attachment 170213


Looks like they were actually right this time.. 3" here


----------



## bigjeeping

.75" new snow on untreated @ State/I-94


----------



## TPM LLC

^same in Jackson salt is holding.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

1" plus in Lapeer. A lot of plows out, guys must be hungry.


----------



## grassmaster06

I've seen a lot of plows pushing the 1/4in down river .I guess whatever works lol


----------



## GrassManKzoo

Seen a quarter inch, drive 5 miles and there's 2". dam lake effect


----------



## John_DeereGreen

LapeerLandscape said:


> 1" plus in Lapeer. A lot of plows out, guys must be hungry.


That's nothing. We had about 1/2 inch over night and several companies were pushing this morning.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

John_DeereGreen said:


> That's nothing. We had about 1/2 inch over night and several companies were pushing this morning.


Are lots looked great with just a touch of salt, but yesterday my son went around with his kids (girl 3 1/2 boy 7 1/2) they shoveled side walks (had fun) and he salted thinking it would hold.


----------



## Defcon 5

LapeerLandscape said:


> Are lots looked great with just a touch of salt, but yesterday my son went around with his kids (girl 3 1/2 boy 7 1/2) they shoveled side walks (had fun) and he salted thinking it would hold.


So...They are Minions in the making???..


----------



## Mark Oomkes

LapeerLandscape said:


> Are lots looked great with just a touch of salt, but yesterday my son went around with his kids (girl 3 1/2 boy 7 1/2) they shoveled side walks (had fun) and he salted thinking it would hold.


I hope he paid them prevailing wage...........


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Defcon 5 said:


> So...They are Minions in the making???..


They listen about as well.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> I hope he paid them prevailing wage...........


They got to go to Frankenmuth to the water park on Saturday, they should shovel the whole winter after that.


----------



## John_DeereGreen

LapeerLandscape said:


> Are lots looked great with just a touch of salt, but yesterday my son went around with his kids (girl 3 1/2 boy 7 1/2) they shoveled side walks (had fun) and he salted thinking it would hold.


Same here. Pavement is still ~30-33 degrees. Not sure what the thought behind plowing was. Other than a money grab.


----------



## Defcon 5

LapeerLandscape said:


> They got to go to Frankenmuth to the water park on Saturday, they should shovel the whole winter after that.


I took the kids down to Kalahari a while back..I had to take a second and third mortgage out...


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes said:


> I hope he paid them prevailing wage...........


I will send some Union info to them...I will sign them up and take grandpa to the cleaners...Double and Triple time...Health care and a pension


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Defcon 5 said:


> I took the kids down to Kalahari a while back..I had to take a second and third mortgage out...


What happened to that "living wage" BS you always throw against the wall?


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes said:


> What happened to that "living wage" BS you always throw against the wall?


Living wage has nothing to do with me being cheap...


----------



## Strictly Snow

Any one local to metro Detroit have a white or green label western 4 port isolation module in working condition they want to part with.


----------



## redskinsfan34

Looks like this might bleed into tomorrow mid morning. You guys planning on letting the residentials go until it's all done?


----------



## Moonlighter248

Hey all I have a customer with a friend in Utica looking for a solid plow company for a driveway.


----------



## Defcon 5

Winter Weather Advisory..... Man your Battlestations...This is gonna be Epic....


----------



## GrassManKzoo

Defcon 5 said:


> Winter Weather Advisory..... Man your Battlestations...This is gonna be Epic....


Not holding my breath...


----------



## Defcon 5

GrassManKzoo said:


> Not holding my breath...


Oomkes????...Sure sound like him...I'm gonna do some investigating


----------



## GrassManKzoo

So how about last night a cop stopped me while I was plowing, said I needed a yellow light on my truck(tree branch broke my last one). Supposedly if he sees me again without a light on he's gonna write me a $500 misdemeanor ticket for it. Stupid small town cop picking on me because I'm the only one driving around in town.


----------



## redskinsfan34

I'm looking at the radar and can't figure out how this is gonna be a long, drawn out event?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

redskinsfan34 said:


> I'm looking at the radar and can't figure out how this is gonna be a long, drawn out event?


 I can't figure out how it's going to be an event.


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes said:


> I can't figure out how it's going to be an event.


I can't figure out how or why I know you


----------



## redskinsfan34

Mark Oomkes said:


> I can't figure out how it's going to be an event.


Noaa is still calling for 2" tonight and 2" tomorrow. I don't know.


----------



## Freshwater

redskinsfan34 said:


> I'm looking at the radar and can't figure out how this is gonna be a long, drawn out event?


I wonder the same thing. The clipper is flying, riding a 150 knot upper jet. Supposedly there's a weak low coming through tues that will drop more snow.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Defcon 5 said:


> I can't figure out how or why I know you


Likewise


----------



## Mark Oomkes

GrassManKzoo said:


> Not holding my breath...


I like this guy.


----------



## Freshwater

Mark Oomkes said:


> I like this guy.


Just admit it... you like everybody.....


----------



## GrassManKzoo




----------



## GrassManKzoo

Radar shows it's snowing but my eyes don't see it


----------



## terrapro

GrassManKzoo said:


> So how about last night a cop stopped me while I was plowing, said I needed a yellow light on my truck(tree branch broke my last one). Supposedly if he sees me again without a light on he's gonna write me a $500 misdemeanor ticket for it. Stupid small town cop picking on me because I'm the only one driving around in town.


Two seasons ago on Valentine's day I was out plowing a 2.5 acre lot about 7-8am and a Livingston county sheriff pulls in the lot and hits his lights right behind me. Asks me where my amber is, I had recently knocked it off and thought it was broken so I threw it behind the seat...He hands me a ticket for $500+ and some change...Wtf! Go to court for it and the judge says that is a first for him and puts it at the minimum of $50...Doesn't matter ends up with court fees to be $800 it so anyway.
The kicker....I thought the light was broken...It wasnt


----------



## Mark Oomkes

It's snowing.


----------



## GrassManKzoo

terrapro said:


> Two seasons ago on Valentine's day I was out plowing a 2.5 acre lot about 7-8am and a Livingston county sheriff pulls in the lot and hits his lights right behind me. Asks me where my amber is, I had recently knocked it off and thought it was broken so I threw it behind the seat...He hands me a ticket for $500+ and some change...Wtf! Go to court for it and the judge says that is a first for him and puts it at the minimum of $50...Doesn't matter ends up with court fees to be $800 it so anyway.
> The kicker....I thought the light was broken...It wasnt


I think it's a little crazy on the misdemeanor pet of it. Another thing was that I did have my hazard lights on, I guess those don't count. So I went down to Tractor supply and got a cheap-o light


----------



## GrassManKzoo

Mark Oomkes said:


> It's snowing.


It is snowing... a little. If it stopped now I wouldn't be surprised


----------



## terrapro

GrassManKzoo said:


> I think it's a little crazy on the misdemeanor pet of it. Another thing was that I did have my hazard lights on, I guess those don't count. So I went down to Tractor supply and got a cheap-o light


You need an Amber flashing light visable from all angles. I am pretty sure hazards don't count.
And yeah I had the thought I could have bought a pallet of $20 cigarette plug in lights for the price of my oopsie ticket. Now I keep 1 extra in the trucks and a couple in the garage at home and the storage unit.


----------



## redskinsfan34

GrassManKzoo said:


> It is snowing... a little. If it stopped now I wouldn't be surprised


How much is down there?


----------



## GrassManKzoo

1/4" maybe.. it stopped for a little bit and it's real light now


----------



## redskinsfan34

Noaa just updated to 4" by daybreak.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Couple inches down, give or take. 

Almost dry slotting right now, but there's plenty more oot west.


----------



## TPM LLC

GrassManKzoo said:


> So how about last night a cop stopped me while I was plowing, said I needed a yellow light on my truck(tree branch broke my last one). Supposedly if he sees me again without a light on he's gonna write me a $500 misdemeanor ticket for it. Stupid small town cop picking on me because I'm the only one driving around in town.


Damned if you do damned if you don't. Didn't think Michigan it was required. Bet if you had one he would followed you till you had to back blade in the road then you would be fined for using it in the street. Next time of course, officer sounds bored.


----------



## GrassManKzoo

On my way out the door got about 1 1/2" so far... I hate these late morning pushes.


----------



## bigjeeping

2-3" in Saline


----------



## redskinsfan34

2.75" in Dexter. Anyone have eyes on Chelsea? Green glacier doesn't post here anymore.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Glad to see you guys finally getting something. We are right on the edge of it.


----------



## TKO1

3" in downtown Belleville and snowing.


----------



## terrapro

TPM LLC said:


> Damned if you do damned if you don't. Didn't think Michigan it was required. Bet if you had one he would followed you till you had to back blade in the road then you would be fined for using it in the street. Next time of course, officer sounds bored.


Yeah it was something like any private area readily accessed by the public(storefronts) while performing snow removal needs an Amber light visable from 150' in every direction or some crap.

Ended up with a couple inches down here...Easy enough morning.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

terrapro said:


> Yeah it was something like any private area readily accessed by the public(storefronts) while performing snow removal needs an Amber light visable from 150' in every direction or some crap.
> 
> Ended up with a couple inches down here...Easy enough morning.


Misdemeanor? That's pretty harsh. And stupid.


----------



## terrapro

Mark Oomkes said:


> Misdemeanor? That's pretty harsh. And stupid.


Yeah I don't remember. To think without the judge knocking it down to the minimum it would have been like $1300 is crazy...


----------



## Tberrylawn

I got a ticket this morning cop was driving 25mph in a 50mph zone. Claimed I was driving to close to him. I was Full car length behind him. I informed him of his speed and that I thought it was to slow for two inches of snow.


----------



## GrassManKzoo

You didn't tell hem about the three for 1 deal on the doughnuts at the gas station?


----------



## Freshwater

Anybody seeing any real snow from this trailing system? It's just flurries here.


----------



## redskinsfan34

I'd love Ryan's opinion on that.


----------



## TheXpress2002

redskinsfan34 said:


> I'd love Ryan's opinion on that.


The blob over Minnesota needs to be watched that's our snow for tonight.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Watched for what?

A tornado? Cannonball? Obliteration? Epic failure?


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> Watched for what?
> 
> A tornado? Cannonball? Obliteration? Epic failure?


 Ewe forgot Toad..... who seems to absent twoday....


----------



## TPM LLC

Actually had a good lowblue:for a change! Put 15.5 hours in, ended up with 6 inches in Jackson. Problem is I went into a plowing induced coma around 4 pm now I'm wide awake at 1 am.


----------



## redskinsfan34

TPM LLC said:


> Actually had a good lowblue:for a change! Put 15.5 hours in, ended up with 6 inches in Jackson. Problem is I went into a plowing induced coma around 4 pm now I'm wide awake at 1 am.


I can't sleep either. Quick little burst in Dexter. Everything is covered with a dusting.


----------



## Moonlighter248

Same in Waterford and Pontiac a new coat of just under an inch and other companies are scraping.


----------



## cuttingedge13

Good thing we were still out when that last round came through Wayne County......


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BUFF said:


> Ewe forgot Toad..... who seems to absent twoday....


He was whining aboot having to work more than 8 hoors.


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes said:


> He was whining aboot having to work more than 8 hoors.


The only "Whining" was from you.... Is it ever gonna stop...I though "Alberta" clippers were supposed to be quick...Do those sound familiar???....Nice Try...Put the Cummings in park


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Defcon 5 said:


> The only "Whining" was from you.... Is it ever gonna stop...I though "Alberta" clippers were supposed to be quick...Do those sound familiar???....Nice Try...Put the Cummings in park


I can post some screenshots of your whining......


----------



## Defcon 5

As I can post screenshot of yours....Thumbs Up


----------



## redskinsfan34

Snowing in Dexter.


----------



## Freshwater

cuttingedge13 said:


> Good thing we were still out when that last round came through Wayne County......


Any easy salt run turned into a full plow south of I96. Now it's snowing again at 39degrees no less.


----------



## redskinsfan34

Pouring snow in Dexter. Everything covered including treated.


----------



## Freshwater

Ryan what are your thoughts on next mon-wed? Forcast 1-3 3days in a row?
Also can you post the link to the traffic camera site? I got a new phone and lost it. Thanks a ton.


----------



## GrassManKzoo

Got 1 1/4" new snow this evening in East Kalamazoo. Anyone else?


----------



## terrapro

GrassManKzoo said:


> Got 1 1/4" new snow this evening in East Kalamazoo. Anyone else?


Dry here in Howell last I checked


----------



## Moonlighter248

Iced up in pontiac on untreated so far, heading to check site at 3am.


----------



## Defcon 5

It's cold out...let's be careful out there...Thumbs Up


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Defcon 5 said:


> It's cold out...let's be careful out there...Thumbs Up


I'm just going to look out the window.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

I just got off the phone with my son, said he got 1/2" and went out and salted this morning. I have nothing at my house, bare sidewalk. He lives on the north edge of the city and I am 3 miles north of him. Maybe I should do more then look out the window...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

LapeerLandscape said:


> I just got off the phone with my son, said he got 1/2" and went out and salted this morning. I have nothing at my house, bare sidewalk. He lives on the north edge of the city and I am 3 miles north of him. Maybe I should do more then look out the window...


That's what happened to me yesterday morning. The band that came through dropped less than an inch by house. 1 mile north it was close to 2". 4 miles north it was 3".

Fortunately I didn't have a heart attack.

I really would have liked to been oot in that squall\band. It couldn't have been more than 10 miles wide and it was moving. I'm guessing it must have been coming down at close to 5-6" per hour as small as it was and as fast as it was moving.


----------



## delong17

Anyone have thoughts on next Wednesday. Ryan, any thoughts? Looks to be a wet warm Tuesday following into some accumulation on Wednesday.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

delong17 said:


> Anyone have thoughts on next Wednesday. Ryan, any thoughts? Looks to be a wet warm Tuesday following into some accumulation on Wednesday.


Rumor on the playground is an epic blizzard.


----------



## gunsworth

Mark Oomkes said:


> Rumor on the playground is an epic blizzard.


O man going right from sundays blizzard into that!! Code lavender!*newcanadaflag*


----------



## redskinsfan34

Let's start with this weekend first. I'd like Ryan's opinion on that first.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Rumor on the playground is it's going to be an epic weekend.


----------



## Defcon 5

redskinsfan34 said:


> Let's start with this weekend first. I'd like Ryan's opinion on that first.


Why???..He is very tired from having to work several days in a ROW...


----------



## redskinsfan34

[QUOTE="Mark Oomkes, post: 2192593, member:

I really would have liked to been oot in that squall\band. It couldn't have been more than 10 miles wide and it was moving. I'm guessing it must have been coming down at close to 5-6" per hour as small as it was and as fast as it was moving.[/QUOTE]

I was in it when it came through here. I've never seen snow like that. Couldn't see the road, signs, anything. Shut 94 down with a fatal accident involving a county truck.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> Rumor on the playground is it's going to be an epic weekend.


It is going to be an epic weekend, going to the U.P. riding again...Thumbs Up


----------



## Defcon 5

LapeerLandscape said:


> It is going to be an epic weekend, going to the U.P. riding again...Thumbs Up


Do they have a. Sidecar on a sled that you ride in???


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Defcon 5 said:


> Do they have a. Sidecar on a sled that you ride in???


No, I ride in one of those enclosed pull behind sleds with a window so I can look out and see the weather. Besides that where we carry the beer...


----------



## BUFF

Defcon 5 said:


> Do they have a. Sidecar on a sled that you ride in???


Thought you were a drinker...... Sidecars are a shot that you order when you order your beer.


----------



## GrassManKzoo

BUFF said:


> Thought you were a drinker...... Sidecars are a shot that you order when you order your beer.


Like a shot of tequila And an ice cold miller lite


----------



## Defcon 5

BUFF said:


> Thought you were a drinker...... Sidecars are a shot that you order when you order your beer.


Mind your own bobber ......:hammerhead:


----------



## TheXpress2002

Mark Oomkes said:


> I was in it when it came through here. I've never seen snow like that. Couldn't see the road, signs, anything. Shut 94 down with a fatal accident involving a county truck.


This one that produced TSSN...


----------



## TheXpress2002

Salting Sunday.

Monday night thump of snow changing to Ice then to rain.

On the heals of that system a secondary low may form leading to a snow senerio for Wednesday


----------



## Moonlighter248

TheXpress2002 said:


> Salting Sunday.
> 
> Monday night thump of snow changing to Ice then to rain.
> 
> On the heals of that system a secondary low may form leading to a snow senerio for Wednesday


Thank you!


----------



## boss75

TheXpress2002 said:


> This one that produced TSSN...
> 
> View attachment 170355


----------



## boss75

TheXpress2002 said:


> This one that produced TSSN...
> 
> View attachment 170355


Ryan, where did you pick this up, checked in the App Store, didn't have the exact match, thx.


----------



## redskinsfan34

TheXpress2002 said:


> Salting Sunday.
> 
> Monday night thump of snow changing to Ice then to rain.
> 
> On the heals of that system a secondary low may form leading to a snow senerio for Wednesday


Thanks Ryan.


----------



## Defcon 5

TheXpress2002 said:


> Salting Sunday.
> 
> Monday night thump of snow changing to Ice then to rain.
> 
> On the heals of that system a secondary low may form leading to a snow senerio for
> 
> Wednesday


Senerio????...What's that??


----------



## Freshwater

TheXpress2002 said:


> This one that produced TSSN...
> 
> View attachment 170355


That band destroyed my route from 96 to van born. I was salting the northern part of my route and drove into the aftermath. It caused a semi to roll over on 96, that just made traffic horrible.


----------



## Freshwater

TheXpress2002 said:


> Salting Sunday.
> 
> Monday night thump of snow changing to Ice then to rain.
> 
> On the heals of that system a secondary low may form leading to a snow senerio for Wednesday


Thank you Ryan.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Defcon 5 said:


> Senerio????...What's that??


That's what he's seeing at the bottom of an empty bourbon bottle.......again.


----------



## TheXpress2002

boss75 said:


> Ryan, where did you pick this up, checked in the App Store, didn't have the exact match, thx.


RadarScope Professional

Android and Apple


----------



## Mark Oomkes

TheXpress2002 said:


> RadarScope Professional
> 
> Android and Apple


What aboot Pear?

Or Peaches?


----------



## Defcon 5

TheXpress2002 said:


> RadarScope Professional
> 
> Android and Apple


Does it work on the Jitterbug..Thats what I have


----------



## redskinsfan34

Defcon 5 said:


> Does it work on the Jitterbug..Thats what I have


Wow. You are old!


----------



## Defcon 5

Yes....But I take solace in the fact I'm not as old as lapeer


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Defcon 5 said:


> Yes....But I take solace in the fact I'm not as old as lapeer


Not old, more experienced. Plus I still out work all these young punks today and I try and teach them some of what I have learned on Plowsite...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

LapeerLandscape said:


> Not old, more experienced. Plus I still out work all these young punks today and I try and teach them some of what I have learned on Plowsite...


You keep saying that like you're trying to convince yourself of that.

I might not want to know, but how exactly do you ootwork them from your bed?


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> You keep saying that like you're trying to convince yourself of that.
> 
> I might not want to know, but how exactly do you ootwork them from your bed?


I have one of those Dale Carnegie tapes that I listen to. You should try it, could help you out.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Between you and Defcon, I'm almost getting a complex.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> Between you and Defcon, I'm almost getting a complex.


Yeah and I said it could help, dont get your hopes up.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

LapeerLandscape said:


> Yeah and I said it could help, dont get your hopes up.


My self-esteem is great enough that I'm not worried about it.


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes said:


> My self-esteem is great enough that I'm not worried about it.


Is Not......


----------



## Mark Oomkes

LapeerLandscape said:


> Yeah and I said it could help, dont get your hopes up.


I thought you were going snowmobiling?


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> I thought you were going snowmobiling?


Getting ready to leave now, my friend cant leave till about 2. Going to Brimley, should be good riding.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

LapeerLandscape said:


> Getting ready to leave now, my friend cant leave till about 2. Going to Brimley, should be good riding.


You suck.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> You suck.


Hey are you getting snow this weekend? No. Come on up.


----------



## Defcon 5

He is not allowed...Pretty short teather he is on...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Defcon 5 said:


> He is not allowed...Pretty short teather he is on...


What is a "teather"?


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes said:


> What is a "teather"?


Check your ankle...


----------



## GrassManKzoo

Mark Oomkes said:


> What is a "teather"?


You mean to tell me you don't have any criminals working for you... congrats!!! Lol


----------



## Defcon 5

Near 50 on Tuesday....I hate to say it...It's Over...See you next year....


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Defcon 5 said:


> Near 50 on Tuesday....I hate to say it...It's Over...See you next year....


Well Jesus, since you've been fired, it shouldn't matter.


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes said:


> Well Jesus, since you've been fired, it shouldn't matter.


Found a job with a Dutch company....Changed my last name to Vanmadsen


----------



## GrassManKzoo

Are you making little wooden shoes


----------



## Freshwater

Defcon 5 said:


> Near 50 on Tuesday....I hate to say it...It's Over...See you next year....


Lots of warm temps in the forcast.


----------



## Defcon 5

Freshwater said:


> Lots of warm temps in the forcast.


Yes...It's over


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Is not


----------



## Freshwater

Defcon 5 said:


> Yes...It's over


I started a fence job I didn't get to last year. Time to start piecing together some work going forward.


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes said:


> Is not


Is 2,Two,To,Too


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Isn't


----------



## terrapro

Winters over. Maybe a couple saltings


----------



## Lightningllc

Anyone seeing snow out of these bands.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

No


----------



## redskinsfan34

So is Tuesday into Wednesday turning into a mostly rain event now?


----------



## boss75

Defcon 5 said:


> Found a job with a Dutch company....Changed my last name to Vanmadsen


Used to know of some clown on PS that sounded something like that, madsen or something like that, they kicked him off here 1 or 2 or 3 times for acting like a real tool. Wonder if he ever learned his lesson.


----------



## Defcon 5

boss75 said:


> Used to know of some clown on PS that sounded something like that, madsen or something like that, they kicked him off here 1 or 2 or 3 times for acting like a real tool. Wonder if he ever learned his lesson.


Doubt it...But, there a lot of clowns on PS in general starting with you...Thumbs Up


----------



## TheXpress2002

boss75 said:


> Used to know of some clown on PS that sounded something like that, madsen or something like that, they kicked him off here 1 or 2 or 3 times for acting like a real tool. Wonder if he ever learned his lesson.


I'm sure he still gets one two or three messages a day let alone a year from MJD


----------



## Defcon 5

TheXpress2002 said:


> I'm sure he still gets one two or three messages a day let alone a year from MJD


Averaging less than one a week....stick to the weather Bourbon Boy


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Defcon 5 said:


> Averaging less than one a week....stick to the weather Bourbon Boy


LOL


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes said:


> LOL


Drop the Mic.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Defcon 5 said:


> Drop the Mic.


I think you should file a formal complaint with MJD regarding Ryan's uncalled for harassment of you.


----------



## Mike_PS

no need to file a complaint as he can take just as much as he can give...and let's refrain from personal attacks please and move on

thanks


----------



## Defcon 5

Michael J. Donovan said:


> no need to file a complaint as he can take just as much as he can give...and let's refrain from personal attacks please and move on
> 
> thanks


I will always defend myself...Not to hard to do so against a group of rocket scientists like this....


----------



## TheXpress2002

Todd is a very hard-working and loyal person. Any of us would be beyond fortunate to have him apart of our team


----------



## Mark Oomkes

TheXpress2002 said:


> Todd is a very hard-working and loyal person. Any of us would be beyond fortunate to have him apart of our team


Straight face???


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Hey MJD I think Defcon hacked into TheExpress's account.


----------



## SnoFarmer

TheXpress2002 said:


> Todd is a very hard-working and loyal person. Any of us would be beyond fortunate to have him apart of our team


BWaa Ha Ha Ha....:laugh::laugh:


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes said:


> Straight face???


Of course....


----------



## boss75

Defcon 5 said:


> Doubt it...But, there a lot of clowns on PS in general starting with you...Thumbs Up


You better watch your step, MJD will be all over you, remember your already on double secret probation.


----------



## Defcon 5

boss75 said:


> You better watch your step, MJD will be all over you, remember your already on double secret probation.


Double secret probation is in the rearview mirror...It's such a secret I don't even know...


----------



## terrapro

Winter is dead already


----------



## boss75

Defcon 5 said:


> Double secret probation is in the rearview mirror...It's such a secret I don't even know...


You have already been rear ended three times, better check your rear view mirror professor.


----------



## GrassManKzoo




----------



## terrapro

Low temps bumped up no chance now


----------



## Defcon 5

boss75 said:


> You have already been rear ended three times, better check your rear view mirror professor.


Oh look....We have another Mark Oomkes in the making....A real comedian....Thumbs Up


----------



## Defcon 5

Did everybody see Mark got new headlights...He is pretty proud...:terribletowel:


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Defcon 5 said:


> Oh look....We have another Mark Oomkes in the making....A real comedian....Thumbs Up


It was pretty funny.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Defcon 5 said:


> Did everybody see Mark got new headlights...He is pretty proud...:terribletowel:
> 
> View attachment 170462


Thanks for posting!


----------



## Defcon 5

Your Welcome.....


----------



## absolutely

Mark Oomkes said:


> Thanks for posting!


For Real?


----------



## Freshwater

Snow at 37deg one storm, rain at 35deg the next, go figure....


----------



## Defcon 5

Freshwater said:


> Snow at 37deg one storm, rain at 35deg the next, go figure....


Stop looking at Accuweather


----------



## BUFF

Defcon 5 said:


> Did everybody see Mark got new headlights...He is pretty proud...:terribletowel:
> 
> View attachment 170462


He sure is compensating for something.........


----------



## Mark Oomkes

absolutely said:


> For Real?


Absolutely


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Defcon 5 said:


> Stop looking at Accuweather


I'm looking at accuweather out my window.


----------



## Defcon 5

BUFF said:


> He sure is compensating for something.........


You think???...I think the compensation list is very long....


----------



## redskinsfan34

Maybe a bit of snow Friday night?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Defcon 5 said:


> You think???...I think the compensation list is very long....


I'm compensating for a lack of normal friends.......


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> I'm compensating for a lack of normal friends.......


Takes one to have them.....


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes said:


> I'm compensating for a lack of normal friends.......


You do have normal friends...It's you that's the issue


----------



## SnoFarmer

Mark Oomkes said:


> I'm compensating for a lack of normal friends.......


Is'nt that cute, he thinks he's normal....


----------



## Mark Oomkes

SnoFarmer said:


> Is'nt that cute, he thinks he's normal....


I didn't say that................


----------



## Defcon 5

Just think if all this rain was snow...We would be Cannonballed.....lowblue:


----------



## brookline

Anyone do hydroseeding in the downriver area?


----------



## boss75

Defcon 5 said:


> Oh look....We have another Mark Oomkes in the making....A real comedian....Thumbs Up


Come on, is that the best you can do professor?


----------



## Defcon 5

boss75 said:


> Come on, is that the best you can do professor?


I have been trolled by the best of them...Your not even in the top 20...So..You just take a seat in th e special Ed class and pipe down


----------



## Mike_PS

ok, move on before it gets too carried away.

thanks :waving:


----------



## Defcon 5

Michael J. Donovan said:


> ok, move on before it gets too carried away.
> 
> thanks :waving:


Just defending against someone that wants to be a Mark O wanna be....I have moved on...How the weather in Pennsaltucky today?


----------



## Mike_PS

Defcon 5 said:


> Just defending against someone that wants to be a Mark O wanna be....I have moved on...How the weather in Pennsaltucky today?


ok, thanks...rain and 50's here at the moment


----------



## redskinsfan34

Today's is shaping up to be a great one to have about 20 beers


----------



## Defcon 5

redskinsfan34 said:


> Today's is shaping up to be a great one to have about 20 beers


Now we're talking....


----------



## boss75

Defcon 5 said:


> I have been trolled by the best of them...Your not even in the top 20...So..You just take a seat in th e special Ed class and pipe down


Is that your best shot professor? I know there must be something itching 


Defcon 5 said:


> Just defending against someone that wants to be a Mark O wanna be....I have moved on...How the weather in Pennsaltucky today?





Defcon 5 said:


> I have been trolled by the best of them...Your not even in the top 20...So..You just take a seat in th e special Ed class and pipe down


Cmon professor, is that your best shot, or are you afraid of #4


----------



## Mike_PS

boss75 said:


> Is that your best shot professor? I know there must be something itching
> 
> Cmon professor, is that your best shot, or are you afraid of #4


I already said to move on, SO leave it alone and move on

thanks


----------



## I PLOW ALONE

i love checking in on the kindergarten class. gives me a good :laugh:


----------



## Defcon 5

boss75 said:


> Is that your best shot professor? I know there must be something itching
> 
> Cmon professor, is that your best shot, or are you afraid of #4


Thank You for the compliment...I consider myself as smart as a "Professor"....Thank You...Thumbs Up


----------



## gunsworth

Rain is starting to stick...


----------



## Freshwater

Defcon 5 said:


> Stop looking at Accuweather


AccuWeather would tell us it's sunny out.


----------



## Lightningllc

Salting in the morning??


----------



## redskinsfan34

Hey clown shoes. Why was my drink some beers post deleted? Are you in recovery?


----------



## LapeerLandscape

redskinsfan34 said:


> Hey clown shoes. Why was my drink some beers post deleted? Are you in recovery?





redskinsfan34 said:


> Today's is shaping up to be a great one to have about 20 beers


This


----------



## boss75

Defcon 5 said:


> Thank You for the compliment...I consider myself as smart as a "Professor"....Thank You...Thumbs Up


No problem Maddy boy


----------



## Defcon 5

Saw a few fellas out salting....:hammerhead:


----------



## Defcon 5

redskinsfan34 said:


> Hey clown shoes. Why was my drink some beers post deleted? Are you in recovery?


Why are you blaming me???..Recovery is for quitters....


----------



## On a Call

He is no clown, he sir is a Jester. 

As far as salting that is tonight.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Defcon 5 said:


> Saw a few fellas out salting....:hammerhead:


And.....


----------



## On a Call

Were they adding beet juice ?


----------



## gunsworth

Defcon 5 said:


> Saw a few fellas out salting....:hammerhead:


Any reason not to?


----------



## Defcon 5

gunsworth said:


> Any reason not to?


Yes....Plenty of reasons..let's start with the temp is and was not below freezing...No sign of icing anywhere...A brief flurrie came through and did nothing....If you enjoy ripping the customer off that's your business....It makes you wonder why this industry is in the condition it is in...Then we get comments like that and it all make sense...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Defcon 5 said:


> Yes....Plenty of reasons..let's start with the temp is and was not below freezing...No sign of icing anywhere...A brief flurrie came through and did nothing....If you enjoy ripping the customer off that's your business....It makes you wonder why this industry is in the condition it is in...Then we get comments like that and it all make sense...


It was freezing on lots and walks here\hear.


----------



## Wintertimefun

This site used to be good when people used to post how much snow fell in certain SE Michigan cities or if it was Icy. Now it's just two guys fighting over nothing. I stand with Michael J. Donovan!!


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Defcon 5 said:


> Yes....Plenty of reasons..let's start with the temp is and was not below freezing...No sign of icing anywhere...A brief flurrie came through and did nothing....If you enjoy ripping the customer off that's your business....It makes you wonder why this industry is in the condition it is in...Then we get comments like that and it all make sense...


We salted and so did the county, roads and lots had plenty of ice.


----------



## Defcon 5

Wintertimefun said:


> This site used to be good when people used to post how much snow fell in certain SE Michigan cities or if it was Icy. Now it's just two guys fighting over nothing. I stand with Michael J. Donovan!!


One post and registered today????....Interesting


----------



## Defcon 5

LapeerLandscape said:


> We salted and so did the county, roads and lots had plenty of ice.


I'm was talking Metro Detroit...Sorry if I was not clear on that fact...Nothing down here.No county trucks salting...No ice..No freezing Temps...Nothing


----------



## Mike_PS

Defcon 5 said:


> One post and registered today????....Interesting


but appears to be "spot on" Thumbs Up


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Defcon 5 said:


> I'm was talking Metro Detroit...Sorry if I was not clear on that fact...Nothing down here.No county trucks salting...No ice..No freezing Temps...Nothing


It was 25 here earlier. Big difference from here to there.


----------



## Freshwater

Unfortunately there's no amount of snowfall to reference. And it doesn't seem like there has been for a couple years. There will be some back and forth in times like these. In my opinion this isn't nearly as bad as I've seen in the past.


----------



## Defcon 5

LapeerLandscape said:


> It was 25 here earlier. Big difference from here to there.


About 40-50 miles....did you have to call in the grand kids to do your work for. You today??


----------



## Freshwater

What was wrong with snow's post?


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Defcon 5 said:


> About 40-50 miles....did you have to call in the grand kids to do your work for. You today??


Didn't have to call they are properly trained.


----------



## Defcon 5

Michael J. Donovan said:


> but appears to be "spot on" Thumbs Up


Your right MJD...The site is so much better. With the endless how. Much do I charge threads and I bought a plow and I don't know the first thing about how to fix it threads

I will get back on topic

Fellas...how much snow do you think we will get in the future???


----------



## Defcon 5

LapeerLandscape said:


> Didn't have to call they are properly trained.


They spring right out of bed like miniature snow monkeys....Nice


----------



## Wintertimefun

i have been using site for 10 years & plowing since 1985. I found this site helpful for my business on many fronts. Yes seeing if Livonia got snow while I''m in Commerce is very helpful. What guys are charging, new equipment etc. This year on plowsite has just been brutal so I finally said my 2cents. Beers, Clown shoes, special ed, telling people to pipe down..


----------



## Mike_PS

Wintertimefun said:


> i have been using site for 10 years & plowing since 1985. I found this site helpful for my business on many fronts. Yes seeing if Livonia got snow while I''m in Commerce is very helpful. What guys are charging, new equipment etc. This year on plowsite has just been brutal so I finally said my 2cents. Beers, Clown shoes, special ed, telling people to pipe down..


then add to the discussion in a positive way, rather than continuing to take it off course Thumbs Up

with the lack of snow/events, we realize there is going to be off topic banter, etc. however, you guys can also talk about other things that would be networking and/or weather "related".


----------



## Defcon 5

Wintertimefun said:


> i have been using site for 10 years & plowing since 1985. I found this site helpful for my business on many fronts. Yes seeing if Livonia got snow while I''m in Commerce is very helpful. What guys are charging, new equipment etc. This year on
> 
> plowsite has just been brutal so I finally said my 2cents. Beers, Clown shoes, special ed, telling people to pipe down..


If you have been Lurking for 10 years as you claim..Why did you just register today??.Why haven't you posted anything??...Been plowing since 85 you must have a lot of knowledge to share

I understand alot of your anger is directed at me...That's understandable..But since you chose today to come out of the closet today and register...Please share your vast knowledge so we can all benefit


----------



## Defcon 5

Plus...If you rely on plowsite to get your pricing maybe we don't need you vast knowledge


----------



## m297

You don't need to be registered to view plowsite.


----------



## Defcon 5

m297 said:


> You don't need to be registered to view plowsite.


Thanks for that info...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Michael J. Donovan said:


> however, you guys can also talk about other things that would be networking and/or weather "related".


If the "new" guy needs examples of what to talk aboot, he could check the MN weather thread.


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes said:


> If the "new" guy needs examples of what to talk aboot, he could check the MN weather thread.


Wintertimefun - Boss75 or whatever new and creative name he comes up with. Does not like me...My feelings are a bit hurt....But, I will come to terms with it....

On a very serious note...A snow flurrie is in Progress just south of Detroit...


----------



## Freshwater

Mark Oomkes said:


> If the "new" guy needs examples of what to talk aboot, he could check the MN weather thread.


If you can keep up with them. They ring up posts like no other forum on here.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Defcon 5 said:


> If you have been Lurking for 10 years as you claim..Why did you just register today??.Why haven't you posted anything??...Been plowing since 85 you must have a lot of knowledge to share
> 
> I understand alot of your anger is directed at me...That's understandable..But since you chose today to come out of the closet today and register...Please share your vast knowledge so we can all benefit


Sounds like his frustration with the lack of snow is starting to show also, so he shouldn't just point the finger at us. What was that a while back about the kettle and the pot.


----------



## gunsworth

Defcon 5 said:


> Yes....Plenty of reasons..let's start with the temp is and was not below freezing...No sign of icing anywhere...A brief flurrie came through and did nothing....If you enjoy ripping the customer off that's your business....It makes you wonder why this industry is in the condition it is in...Then we get comments like that and it all make sense...


Lol arent you feisty today? Was plenty of ice here and with the flurries in the forecast and residual washed away, i stand by my decision to salt. Most of my accounts have appreciated and promptly paid me for the same level of service for the better of 10 years. Cheers, sounds like you need a beer or 20!


----------



## Freshwater

If the contractor who has the pet smart marshals lot in the Costco Meijer home depot complex in livonia, 96 and middlebelt is on here reading this. Looks like the Kubota tractor has been messed with, doors flung wide open and the Beacon light is just hanging there. Hope I'm wrong but didn't look good driving past.


----------



## redskinsfan34

Wintertimefun said:


> I stand with Michael J. Donovan!!


Well that makes one of us.


----------



## Defcon 5

Freshwater said:


> If the contractor who has the pet smart marshals lot in the Costco Meijer home depot complex in livonia, 96 and middlebelt is on here reading this. Looks like the Kubota tractor has been messed with, doors flung wide open and the Beacon light is just hanging there. Hope I'm wrong but didn't look good driving past.


That's a Bummer...I have seen that Kubota before...I salt the Home Depot right near there


----------



## Defcon 5

redskinsfan34 said:


> Well that makes one of us.


Sorry MJD...That's Funny


----------



## Defcon 5

gunsworth said:


> Lol arent you feisty today? Was plenty of ice here and with the flurries in the forecast and residual washed away, i stand by my decision to salt. Most of my accounts have appreciated and promptly paid me for the same level of service for the better of 10 years. Cheers, sounds like you need a beer or 20!


I respect that....I was from Novi to Detroit...And encountered Nothing...You gotta do what's best for you


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Defcon 5 said:


> Sorry MJD...That's Funny


That it is.


----------



## redskinsfan34

Just to set the record straight defcon, I wasn't calling you clown shoes.


----------



## SnoFarmer

Why not


----------



## Mike_PS

redskinsfan34 said:


> Today's is shaping up to be a great one to have about 20 beers





redskinsfan34 said:


> Just to set the record straight defcon, I wasn't calling you clown shoes.


hey, I'm sure he's good...as long as you don't  about your beer post being removed again when it wasn't Thumbs Up


----------



## Freshwater

Defcon 5 said:


> That's a Bummer...I have seen that Kubota before...I salt the Home Depot right near there


That's where I shop, that complex. Been by those machines many times, just looks suspicious.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Michael J. Donovan said:


> hey, I'm sure he's good...as long as you don't  about your beer post being removed again when it wasn't Thumbs Up


----------



## Defcon 5

redskinsfan34 said:


> Just to set the record straight defcon, I wasn't calling you clown shoes.


Even if you were...From you I would think it's funny...


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes said:


>


Oh Boy....This is the kind of Buffoonery that Boss 75-Wintertimefun is taalking aboot..Lets get it back on topic fellas


----------



## eatonpaving

I PLOW ALONE said:


> i love checking in on the kindergarten class. gives me a good :laugh:


i hear that


----------



## Freshwater

Is this weather going to stay in Toledo? Or come north tonight?


----------



## MPM

Freshwater said:


> Is this weather going to stay in Toledo? Or come north tonight?


From everything ive seen it looks like its gonna stay south of I94


----------



## Defcon 5

Freshwater said:


> Is this weather going to stay in Toledo? Or come north tonight?


It's gonna stay south..Im no Ryan at reading weather maps and such...But that's my guess


----------



## TheXpress2002

Stays south. Nothing of note until late next week.


----------



## Freshwater

TheXpress2002 said:


> Stays south. Nothing of note until late next week.


Thank you sir. Not very positive news though.


----------



## redskinsfan34

Michael J. Donovan said:


> hey, I'm sure he's good...as long as you don't  about your beer post being removed again when it wasn't Thumbs Up





Michael J. Donovan said:


> hey, I'm sure he's good...as long as you don't  about your beer post being removed again when it wasn't Thumbs Up


I guess I'll hold my tongue in this case.


----------



## TPM LLC

Weather Channel say snow showers possible, noaa snow forecast app says 0.5" tonight between 1am & 7am, and accuweather says sunny and 75.


----------



## Defcon 5

Snowing in Ann Arbor..im sure it's heading towards Commerce and Livonia


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Man the battle stations.


----------



## redskinsfan34

That was quick. Everything covered in Dexter. Zero tolerance sites need attention. Heads up to the east.


----------



## On a Call

Storm of the season... Flint to Monroe get your shovels and salt shakers ready.


----------



## On a Call

Okay it is hitting Oak Park....


----------



## On a Call

I get to watch this one boys....it is missing Toledo


----------



## Freshwater

Looks like the east coast is getting their big snow for the year.


----------



## BUFF

Freshwater said:


> Looks like the east coast is getting their big snow for the year.


Aren't you guy considered the east coast, you have the same time zone....


----------



## Defcon 5

BUFF said:


> Aren't you guy considered the east coast, you have the same time zone....


I have always wondered that...They say we are in the Midwest...But the Midwest is a different time zone...I consider myself an East Coaster...That would explain my abrasive personality....Thumbs Up


----------



## BUFF

I concur......


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Defcon 5 said:


> I have always wondered that...They say we are in the Midwest...But the Midwest is a different time zone...I consider myself an East Coaster...That would explain my abrasive personality....Thumbs Up


Shirley wood.


----------



## Defcon 5

BUFF said:


> I concur......


Thank You...


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes said:


> Shirley wood.


Thank You...But don't call me Shirley


----------



## GrassManKzoo

Defcon 5 said:


> I have always wondered that...They say we are in the Midwest...But the Midwest is a different time zone...I consider myself an East Coaster...That would explain my abrasive personality....Thumbs Up


Great Lakes region is what I consider it.. Michigan, Indiana, Ohio, Wisconsin, maybe Minnesota


----------



## boss75

Defcon 5 said:


> Wintertimefun - Boss75 or whatever new and creative name he comes up with. Does not like me...My feelings are a bit hurt....But, I will come to terms with it....
> 
> On a very serious note...A snow flurrie is in Progress just south of Detroit...


Don't feel bad maddy boy, I like you, but you will have to win over Wintertimefun...


----------



## Defcon 5

boss75 said:


> Don't feel bad maddy boy, I like you, but you will have to win over Wintertimefun...


Thank Goodness....Im gonna sleep better tonight....Thumbs Up


----------



## GrassManKzoo

So... is winter over yet? Temps are looking like there warming up steadily over the next week into mid 50s


----------



## TheXpress2002

Average temps the next 7 days, followed by 1 day spike before back down to average. Just keep watch the end of the month into first week of March


----------



## Defcon 5

TheXpress2002 said:


> Average temps the next 7 days, followed by 1 day spike before back down to average. Just keep watch the end of the month into first week of March


Blah-Blah-Blah.....Its over


----------



## GrassManKzoo

Defcon 5 said:


> Blah-Blah-Blah.....Its over


When did it begin


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Defcon 5 said:


> Blah-Blah-Blah.....Its over


Isn't....


----------



## redskinsfan34

TheXpress2002 said:


> Average temps the next 7 days, followed by 1 day spike before back down to average. Just keep watch the end of the month into first week of March


Thanks Ryan. You think anything will stick tomorrow?


----------



## Defcon 5

redskinsfan34 said:


> Thanks Ryan. You think anything will stick tomorrow?


The only thing sticking in Ryans Future is the poop to his hands from the diapers he will be changing


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes said:


> Isn't....


Is Two


----------



## Freshwater

TheXpress2002 said:


> Average temps the next 7 days, followed by 1 day spike before back down to average. Just keep watch the end of the month into first week of March


Thanks ryan. Did we move back to El nino or something?


----------



## Defcon 5

Ryan??????.....How come this rain is not sticking??...:terribletowel:






Is it because the ground is to warm?


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Defcon 5 said:


> Ryan??????.....How come this rain is not sticking??...:terribletowel:
> 
> Is it because the ground is to warm?


Drove thru town over an hour ago, saw one money hungry comany out salting.


----------



## Defcon 5

LapeerLandscape said:


> Drove thru town over an hour ago, saw one money hungry comany out salting.


What is the temp up there??...Is it remotely close to being able to justify a salting??


----------



## LapeerLandscape

It was 31 at 6 am, now its 33. I didnt see any hard ice, pavemant was wet with what looked like a very slight bit of sleet on it. I had to try pretty hard to spin the tires.


----------



## Defcon 5

LapeerLandscape said:


> It was 31 at 6 am, now its 33. I didnt see any hard ice, pavemant was wet with what looked like a very slight bit of sleet on it. I had to try pretty hard to spin the tires.


If you had a Cummings with a Heated salter in the back I bet you could light the tyres up...


----------



## Defcon 5

Wait a Minute....What are you doing out of bed???...Giving the Grand Kids Sunday morning off???....:waving:


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Defcon 5 said:


> If you had a Cummings with a Heated salter in the back I bet you could light the tyres up...


With double stack plow lights and tow mirrors...


----------



## Defcon 5

LapeerLandscape said:


> With double stack plow lights and tow mirrors...


You forgot the cattlecatcher bumper and jagoff lights galore.....


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Defcon 5 said:


> Wait a Minute....What are you doing out of bed???...Giving the Grand Kids Sunday morning off???....:waving:


Grand kids spent the night at their cousins house and my son and his wife had a late night.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Defcon 5 said:


> You forgot the cattlecatcher bumper and jagoff lights galore.....
> 
> View attachment 170608


I have a shot from the rear.


----------



## Defcon 5

LapeerLandscape said:


> I have a shot from the rear.


Yup....Thats him...Heading to buy more LEDs


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Its snowing... lowblue:


----------



## SnoFarmer

is not


----------



## GrassManKzoo

SnoFarmer said:


> is not


Agreed


----------



## Defcon 5

LapeerLandscape said:


> Its snowing... lowblue:


Mobilize the Grand Kids


----------



## Defcon 5

SnoFarmer said:


> is not


Not Snowing here....


----------



## John_DeereGreen

Defcon 5 said:


> You forgot the cattlecatcher bumper and jagoff lights galore.....
> 
> View attachment 170608


I wish I had a dollar for every time that pictures been posted.


----------



## Defcon 5

John_DeereGreen said:


> I wish I had a dollar for every time that pictures been posted.


What picture??


----------



## LapeerLandscape

So we had a pretty intense system fly thru here last night about 5 pm. It dropped 1/2" or less in 10 minutes and was gone. Sent a salt guy out for a couple accounts that were open and I drove around to check things out. Drove thru walmart (not our account) saw 3 trucks plowing a 1/2", they usually salt the crap out of everything. I wonder if they finally realized that there office/yard is on a secondary road and with the wieght restrictions on they arent getting full loads of salt and they might need to be a little more conservative with it.


----------



## Freshwater

What are the odds of finding a small amount of sod right now? Just finished a fence and would like to just finish. Seed won't work, they have dogs. Don't want to put mulch down and have to come back.


----------



## Defcon 5

Freshwater said:


> What are the odds of finding a small amount of sod right now? Just finished a fence and would like to just finish. Seed won't work, they have dogs. Don't want to put mulch down and have to come back.


Slim to none....Unless you go into someone's yard with a sod cutter with LED lights and cut a section out in the middle of the night


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Freshwater said:


> What are the odds of finding a small amount of sod right now? Just finished a fence and would like to just finish. Seed won't work, they have dogs. Don't want to put mulch down and have to come back.


I tore some up at my mothers house when I plowed her drive. Its in her front yard under where the snow piles were.


----------



## Defcon 5

LapeerLandscape said:


> I tore some up at my mothers house when I plowed her drive. Its in her front yard under where the snow piles were.


Post the address so he can go get it....


----------



## Freshwater

Yeah I didn't think I'd find anything. Sod cutter and marks truck might get me some.


----------



## Boomer123

Winter is over I put the plows in the garage. Going to be 60 degrees next week


----------



## On a Call

How did he find a way to hook up a plow frame under that bumper ??


----------



## On a Call

And...I do not see a V plow

I think this is someone else's plow


----------



## BUFF

On a Call said:


> How did he find a way to hook up a plow frame under that bumper ??


He knows a guy.....


----------



## Tberrylawn

Boomer123 said:


> Winter is over I put the plows in the garage. Going to be 60 degrees next week


Are you the boomer? Owner of the bar and bike shop?


----------



## Defcon 5

Snow tonight????....It was Ryans Birthday yesterday...So, I'm not expecting mulch out of him today....


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Defcon 5 said:


> Snow tonight????....It was Ryans Birthday yesterday...So, I'm not expecting mulch out of him today....


Not mulch weather wise............ and drunk texting are hole nother thang.


----------



## Lightningllc

Snowing cats n dogs at my house. Storm is heading east is looks like.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Rain was sticking here earlier.


----------



## Lightningllc

Mark did anything stick out on the west side.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Yes, the rain was accumulating rapidly.

Still above freezing....nothing yet.


----------



## Freshwater

Lightningllc said:


> Snowing cats n dogs at my house. Storm is heading east is looks like.


Did any stick?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Freshwater said:


> Did any stick?


Cats....yes

Dogs....no


----------



## Freshwater

Mark Oomkes said:


> Cats....yes
> 
> Dogs....no


LMAO!!!


----------



## redskinsfan34

It's not quite snowing or raining here in the D. Whatever it is, it's not sticking right now.


----------



## SnoFarmer

Mark Oomkes said:


> Cats....yes
> 
> Dogs....no


:clapping: But slowely.....


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> Cats....yes
> 
> Dogs....no


That's some great infro.......Thumbs Up


----------



## Lightningllc

It's sticking


----------



## A&LSiteService

It got icy fast. Howell to Milford is pretty bad in spots


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Snowing and sticking.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

LapeerLandscape said:


> Snowing and sticking.


Isn't


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> Isn't


Still is, grounds covered...lowblue:


----------



## Mark Oomkes

LapeerLandscape said:


> Still is, grounds covered...lowblue:


Ground is covered here two....with grass, pavement, dirt, mulch.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> Ground is covered here two....with grass, pavement, dirt, mulch.


Is 2


----------



## Mark Oomkes

LapeerLandscape said:


> Is 2


Last night it was covered with rain.


----------



## GrassManKzoo

Pavement is bone dry


----------



## On a Call

Mark Oomkes said:


> Last night it was covered with rain.


Thinking your salt worked great ! 
Even the neighbors pavement melted  .
Well done sir.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

It's snowing....and sticking.


----------



## SnoFarmer

Mark Oomkes said:


> It's snowing....and sticking.


Ok, now what?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

SnoFarmer said:


> Ok, now what?


Beats me.


----------



## SnoFarmer

Mark Oomkes said:


> Beats me.


I bet it does.....


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Does not.


----------



## Freshwater

Snow this morning looked like DIP N DOTS..


----------



## SnoFarmer

Graupel


----------



## Defcon 5

SnoFarmer said:


> Graupel


Grapple..


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Defcon 5 said:


> Grapple..


Isn't


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> It's snowing....and sticking.


You need some help? I'm not doing anything.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

LapeerLandscape said:


> You need some help? I'm not doing anything.


Heavens no.........wouldn't want you to have to get oot of bed.


----------



## Freshwater

Grappa.


----------



## Boomer123

Tberrylawn said:


> Are you the boomer? Owner of the bar and bike shop?


 Nope different boomer


----------



## bdryer

Trucks and loaders are prepped and ready. Mowers are 100% and ready to go. Plows are put away. Here's to a busy and prosperous 2017 season!!!!


----------



## Defcon 5

bdryer said:


> Trucks and loaders are prepped and ready. Mowers are 100% and ready to go. Plows are put away. Here's to a busy and prosperous 2017 season!!!!


It's over Fellas...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Defcon 5 said:


> It's over Fellas...


Isn't


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Defcon 5 said:


> It's over Fellas...


Not even close.


----------



## Defcon 5

LapeerLandscape said:


> Not even close.


Dislike....


----------



## redskinsfan34

bdryer said:


> Trucks and loaders are prepped and ready. Mowers are 100% and ready to go. Plows are put away. Here's to a busy and prosperous 2017 season!!!!


Don't jinx it.


----------



## redskinsfan34

Although I am looking forward to putting the newest rig to work.


----------



## On a Call

Defcon 5 said:


> It's over Fellas...


Not only has she sung....the big woman left the building.

60 this weekend and monday too


----------



## Defcon 5

redskinsfan34 said:


> Although I am looking forward to putting the newest rig to work.
> 
> View attachment 170791


The Dog or the Mower...Maybe the dog could run the mower


----------



## redskinsfan34

Mower. Dog is more of a supervisor / copilot.


----------



## BUFF

Defcon 5 said:


> The Dog or the Mower...Maybe the dog could run the mower


Dogs don't have thumbs like Monkeys......


----------



## On a Call

What kind of dog is that ???


----------



## On a Call

snow alert

Looks like a nice band has developed


----------



## Patrick34

Does anyone know where to find snowfall data? I am trying to find how much snow has fallen this season, average for a season, etc.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Patrick34 said:


> I am trying to find how much snow has fallen this season,


Not enough


----------



## redskinsfan34

On a Call said:


> What kind of dog is that ???


He's a bit of a mutt. Rescue dog. Pit bull / lab mix with a mysterious darker stripe down the middle of his back.


----------



## BUFF

redskinsfan34 said:


> He's a bit of a mutt. Rescue dog. Pit bull / lab mix with a mysterious darker stripe down the middle of his back.


Rhodesian Ridgeback?


----------



## redskinsfan34

He supervises all plowing activities from the rear cabin.


----------



## GrassManKzoo

redskinsfan34 said:


> He supervises all plowing activities from the rear cabin.
> 
> View attachment 170851


Good looking dog my man


----------



## redskinsfan34

BUFF said:


> Rhodesian Ridgeback?


I've been asked that before. Not sure. He's short hair everywhere except that stripe. The stripe is long hair and actually sheds a little.


----------



## redskinsfan34

GrassManKzoo said:


> Good looking dog my man


Thank you. He's pretty popular with the ladies in town and takes full advantage.


----------



## TheXpress2002

Patrick34 said:


> Does anyone know where to find snowfall data? I am trying to find how much snow has fallen this season, average for a season, etc.


PM me your info.....


----------



## Mark Oomkes

TheXpress2002 said:


> PM me your info.....


Will do.


----------



## Defcon 5

TheXpress2002 said:


> PM me your info.....


Roger that....PM sent


----------



## On a Call

NOAH Weather provides data


----------



## On a Call

Heard my first robin today 

Guess I better start clean ups.


----------



## Freshwater

We should get together for lunch or something... we've all got the time.

60+ degree today, I'm still in a little disbelief... though I will be enjoying it.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Its snowing......... Not.


----------



## On a Call

Saw some snow...

It was last month on TV


----------



## gunsworth

Sun's starting to stick


----------



## Mark Oomkes

gunsworth said:


> Sun's starting to stick


Lol


----------



## John_DeereGreen

gunsworth said:


> Sun's starting to stick


I was on my patio this morning and was almost hot with just a t shirt. Been outside all afternoon so far with no sweatshirt.


----------



## Freshwater

gunsworth said:


> Sun's starting to stick


Lol... the vitamin d absorbing.


----------



## On a Call

If this keeps up we will be getting ready for fall soon.


----------



## Freshwater

Anybody have a 6ft tall dog ear fence panel with 6" pickets laying around? 5.5" pickets won't work. I really just need 36" for a gate. 5.5 pickets leave a cut board, and that won't work.


----------



## On a Call

I will check in the morning...

How many panels would you need ?


----------



## GrassManKzoo

Snow pile in my yard is completely gone now...


----------



## Freshwater

On a Call said:


> I will check in the morning...
> 
> How many panels would you need ?


Found one thanks though.


----------



## On a Call

Freshwater said:


> Found one thanks though.


Great !
I never made it to the shop. Worked up here on my Z's and I am whipped.


----------



## redskinsfan34

What's that white stuff falling from the sky?


----------



## Freshwater

redskinsfan34 said:


> What's that white stuff falling from the sky?


Not sure, I thought I saw something a second ago, now it's not.


----------



## Defcon 5

redskinsfan34 said:


> What's that white stuff falling from the sky?


Grapple....


----------



## SnoFarmer

Defcon 5 said:


> Grapple....


Holley crappen you have these falling from the sky?









I bet you've been drinking again eh?


----------



## Defcon 5

SnoFarmer said:


> Holley crappen you have these falling from the sky?
> View attachment 171074
> 
> 
> I bet you've been drinking again eh?


No...I quit drinking..Been sober 7 minutes


----------



## SnoFarmer

quitter.


----------



## 906Yooper

SnoFarmer said:


> Holley crappen you have these falling from the sky?
> View attachment 171074


 I doubt you would know a grapple if stumbled across one.


----------



## Defcon 5

906Yooper said:


> I doubt you would know a grapple if stumbled across one.


I bet he would...I would bet a 12 pack of Old Chub he would know


----------



## Freshwater

SnoFarmer said:


> quitter.
> 
> View attachment 171075


Wow that pic makes my head spin.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Defcon 5 said:


> I bet he would...I would bet a 12 pack of Old Chub he would know


Yup, Sno knows all...


----------



## Defcon 5

LapeerLandscape said:


> Yup, Sno knows all...


Correction...Sno and Oomonkey know it all...The rest of us are just Blooming Morons here for their entertainment...Thumbs Up


----------



## SnoFarmer

LapeerLandscape said:


> Yup, Sno knows all...


I know the diffrence between a grapel and Graupel if one/ maney/ it /some should hit me on top of the head.


----------



## Defcon 5

SnoFarmer said:


> I know the diffrence between a grapel and Graupel if one should hit me on top of the head.


Plus the Tinfoil would protect your head...


----------



## SnoFarmer

Couldn't hurt.


----------



## GrassManKzoo

Monday to Saturday no activity on the thread till we get a lil snow... everyones back on hibernation mode after the week of spring we had


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark???!!!!!!!...Wake up....Its snowing....Fire up the Cummings and the Jagoff lights and get out there....lowblue:


----------



## Defcon 5

......Code Red


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Clear blue sky in Lovely Lapeer.


----------



## Defcon 5

LapeerLandscape said:


> Clear blue sky in Lovely Lapeer.


Did the sun coming through the Bedroom window wake you up??...


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Defcon 5 said:


> Did the sun coming through the Bedroom window wake you up??...


It was either the sun or those jagoff lights on that :terribletowel:Ram truck...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Partial salting in....better than nothing.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> Partial salting in....better than nothing.


Must be nice, I put salt on my popcorn last night....


----------



## GrassManKzoo

Ugh.. muddy driveway:realmad:


----------



## John_DeereGreen

Mark Oomkes said:


> Partial salting in....better than nothing.


All I got to salt was my French fries.


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes said:


> Partial salting in....better than nothing.


Why were you salting??..Ground Temps were way to warm...:hammerhead:


----------



## BUFF

Defcon 5 said:


> Why were you salting??..Ground Temps were way to warm...:hammerhead:


He has to pay for a square body red GMC


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BUFF said:


> He has to pay for a square body red GMC


I had to explain to Todd why I wouldn't buy a GMC.


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> I had to explain to Todd why I wouldn't buy a GMC.


Wye.....was his daughter in bed and couldn't ask her......


----------



## Defcon 5

BUFF said:


> Wye.....was his daughter in bed and couldn't ask her......


Not very "Witty".....Thumbs Up


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Defcon 5 said:


> Not very "Witty".....Thumbs Up


Wuz two


----------



## RMGLawn

It's over!


----------



## redskinsfan34

I know this should probably be on lawnsite, but I won't go near that cesspool. Selling my spare lazer z with quick dump bagging system. 1033 hrs. It's in great shape. More pics and info upon request. Asking $5900. Thanks


----------



## LapeerLandscape

RMGLawn said:


> It's over!


An inch or more tomorrow night.


----------



## Defcon 5

LapeerLandscape said:


> An inch or more tomorrow night.


That's what they are say for you guys...Make sure the grand kids get plenty of rest


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Supposedly 2" fer us tomorrow night and anudder 2 on Tursday.


----------



## Freshwater

LapeerLandscape said:


> An inch or more tomorrow night.


Will it even stick? 60 degree wed day temp.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Freshwater said:


> Will it even stick? 60 degree wed day temp.


The high for the day is going to be about 10am then dropping all day with freezing temps by 9pm and a low for 21. I think it will stick.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Defcon 5 said:


> That's what they are say for you guys...Make sure the grand kids get plenty of rest


One grand kid down with a 102.5 temp this morn.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Freshwater said:


> Will it even stick? 60 degree wed day temp.


Clouds are sticking.....


----------



## Defcon 5

LapeerLandscape said:


> One grand kid down with a 102.5 temp this morn.


That's a bummer...I'm telling you..Everyone I know has had the flu..My kids have all had it


----------



## Freshwater

Defcon 5 said:


> That's a bummer...I'm telling you..Everyone I know has had the flu..My kids have all had it


Same here, this pogo weather doesn't help either.


----------



## Freshwater

Good price and place to get a truck cap painted locally?


----------



## redskinsfan34

Salt run tonight?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

redskinsfan34 said:


> Salt run tonight?


Sun is sticking here.


----------



## Freshwater

Here comes the wind do do do do....


----------



## Freshwater

It's over. 40 and 50 temps for the foreseeable future. Unless we get a big storm, we won't get there in time before it melts.


----------



## bdryer

Freshwater said:


> It's over. 40 and 50 temps for the foreseeable future. Unless we get a big storm, we won't get there in time before it melts.


Ha ha, now thats funny! I guess we will just have to have our trucks sitting at the site ready to go...


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Its not over...


----------



## bdryer

Ok guys, I did it... I am *guaranteeing* at least one more push for the season. Took the plows off the trucks this weekend and put them in the barn, ready for next year. You're welcome.


----------



## Boomer123

bdryer said:


> Ok guys, I did it... I am *guaranteeing* at least one more push for the season. Took the plows off the trucks this weekend and put them in the barn, ready for next year. You're welcome.


 I took my plows off put them in the garage weeks ago


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Better check the 8-14 day ootlook.


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes said:


> Better check the 8-14 day ootlook.


Is it Epic????


----------



## Freshwater

bdryer said:


> Ok guys, I did it... I am *guaranteeing* at least one more push for the season. Took the plows off the trucks this weekend and put them in the barn, ready for next year. You're welcome.


What time did you take your plows off? 
Between 6pm to 9pm sun they changed the forcast for the next 10 days. Dropping the forcasted temps by 10deg or more, moving the big snow from sat/sun to mon/tues, and adding 2 or 3 dusting/one inch snows.
I simply can't trust a word they say.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Next weekend does look interesting.....I may have return home for the weekend.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Freshwater said:


> What time did you take your plows off?
> Between 6pm to 9pm sun they changed the forcast for the next 10 days. Dropping the forcasted temps by 10deg or more, moving the big snow from sat/sun to mon/tues, and adding 2 or 3 dusting/one inch snows.
> I simply can't trust a word they say.


I have watched that forecast change from snow to no snow and back over the weekend.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Freshwater said:


> What time did you take your plows off?
> Between 6pm to 9pm sun they changed the forcast for the next 10 days. Dropping the forcasted temps by 10deg or more, moving the big snow from sat/sun to mon/tues, and adding 2 or 3 dusting/one inch snows.
> I simply can't trust a word they say.


They're still having problems getting 24 hours or less correct.

But winter IS NOT OVER!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Turf Z

But plowing _might_ be over?


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes said:


> They're still having problems getting 24 hours or less correct.
> 
> But winter IS NOT OVER!!!!!!!!!!!


IS TOO!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mark Oomkes

ISN'T


----------



## Freshwater

1olddogtwo said:


> Next weekend does look interesting.....I may have return home for the weekend.


You still working out of state?


----------



## Freshwater

Mark Oomkes said:


> They're still having problems getting 24 hours or less correct.
> 
> But winter IS NOT OVER!!!!!!!!!!!


Yeah if the dart hit pre 6pm sun forcast, it's over... If it hits post 9pm sun forcast, it's not by a long shot. Wanna play darts?


----------



## bdryer

LapeerLandscape said:


> I have watched that forecast change from snow to no snow and back over the weekend.


Took them off, even AFTER hearing about the POSSIBILITY of accumulating snow for this coming weekend. I don't believe them... but if it does snow, and we actually DO get to push, y'all are very welcome!!


----------



## LogansLawnCare

Anyone going to the MGIA show this week?


----------



## redskinsfan34

I'd like Ryan's thoughts on the weekend.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

redskinsfan34 said:


> I'd like Ryan's thoughts on the weekend.


My guess is heavier snow south of 94 and 1 to 4 north. But thats subject to change.


----------



## Defcon 5

LapeerLandscape said:


> My guess is heavier snow south of 94 and 1 to 4 north. But thats subject to change.


Dislike...Unlike...Unfriend


----------



## Defcon 5

redskinsfan34 said:


> I'd like Ryan's thoughts on the weekend.


Why???


----------



## Freshwater

LapeerLandscape said:


> My guess is heavier snow south of 94 and 1 to 4 north. But thats subject to change.


They changed the forcast this morning....again.... Once 5-8" this weekend to 0 snow this weekend. Once 1-3" each mon/tues to 1" mon only. We're as likely to have rabbits fall out of the sky, as having the weather service be correct.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Freshwater said:


> They changed the forcast this morning....again.... Once 5-8" this weekend to 0 snow this weekend. Once 1-3" each mon/tues to 1" mon only. We're as likely to have rabbits fall out of the sky, as having the weather service be correct.


Its still 4 to 5 days away. Its hard to predict where, when and how much that far out.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Defcon 5 said:


> Dislike...Unlike...Unfriend


Hows the grass monkey show.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

LapeerLandscape said:


> Hows the grass monkey show.


Lots of jagoof lights.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> Lots of jagoofs.
> 
> View attachment 171310


Fixed it


----------



## John_DeereGreen

I spotted some too...


----------



## redskinsfan34

John_DeereGreen said:


> I spotted some too...
> View attachment 171311


That's absolutely ridiculous.


----------



## John_DeereGreen

redskinsfan34 said:


> That's absolutely ridiculous.


You do know who's pickemup truck that is don't you?


----------



## bdryer

Freshwater said:


> They changed the forcast this morning....again.... Once 5-8" this weekend to 0 snow this weekend. Once 1-3" each mon/tues to 1" mon only. We're as likely to have rabbits fall out of the sky, as having the weather service be correct.


I believe this will slide to the south of us.... Michigan will, once again, miss out on the fun.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

bdryer said:


> I believe this will slide to the south of us.... Michigan will, once again, miss out on the fun.


You better hope so, you already put your plows away.


----------



## BUFF

John_DeereGreen said:


> You do know who's pickemup truck that is don't you?


Sum moron that wants to advertise for John Deere ...........


----------



## BUFF

Lots of....


----------



## John_DeereGreen

BUFF said:


> Sum moron that wants to advertise for John Deere ...........


:laugh::laugh:

Bet his daughter snuck that on there.


----------



## hosejockey4506

Mark Oomkes said:


> Lots of jagoof lights.
> 
> View attachment 171310


we made fun of that same truck on the way by it lol


----------



## bdryer

LapeerLandscape said:


> You better hope so, you already put your plows away.


True that! I'm thinking positive and prepping for spring work now...


----------



## Defcon 5

hosejockey4506 said:


> we made fun of that same truck on the way by it lol


Mark was very jealous of all theJagoff lights on that truck...I'm sure he is heading to the Jagoff light store today to do some uprades on his Cummings


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Defcon 5 said:


> Mark was very jealous of all theJagoff lights on that truck...I'm sure he is heading to the Jagoff light store today to do some uprades on his Cummings


Nope......calling my Monroe rep this morning.


----------



## Defcon 5

I gotta say...It takes a lot to impress me..But that Truck was set up very nice...I'm waiting for the Hellcat version to come out


----------



## redskinsfan34

bdryer said:


> I believe this will slide to the south of us.... Michigan will, once again, miss out on the fun.


John Dee agrees with you.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Looks like this first storm is going even further south.


----------



## Defcon 5

Snow tonight...Ground Temps to warm


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Defcon 5 said:


> Snow tonight...Ground Temps to warm


Ain't


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes said:


> Ain't


R......


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Rn't


----------



## boss75

John_DeereGreen said:


> I spotted some too...
> View attachment 171311


Looks like a truck that the local yahoo's drive at the volunteer fire dept.


----------



## Freshwater

Anybody seeing snow? The radar says yes, but my eyes say no.


----------



## BossPlow2010

Freshwater said:


> Anybody seeing snow? The radar says yes, but my eyes say no.


I don't have power, I can't see anything.

Not seeing snow


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Freshwater said:


> Anybody seeing snow? The radar says yes, but my eyes say no.


I would believe your eyes.


----------



## Defcon 5

LapeerLandscape said:


> I would believe your eyes.


Are you ready to admit defeat and say it's OVER??


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Defcon 5 said:


> Are you ready to admit defeat and say it's OVER??


I have texts (from EWE) saying it isn't over.....


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Defcon 5 said:


> Are you ready to admit defeat and say it's OVER??


Never...:realmad:


----------



## RMGLawn

LapeerLandscape said:


> Never...:realmad:


It's over.

It's been over.

Plows have been in storage since the beginning of February.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

LapeerLandscape said:


> I would believe your eyes.


Tell me again it's over.


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes said:


> I have texts (from EWE) saying it isn't over.....


Stop trying to start stuff...Keep your Buffoonery to yourself....:hammerhead:


----------



## Defcon 5

LapeerLandscape said:


> Tell me again it's over.
> 
> View attachment 171378


It's over...


----------



## Defcon 5

Maybe not...


----------



## redskinsfan34

That pic from today or yesterday?


----------



## Freshwater

Defcon 5 said:


> Maybe not...
> 
> View attachment 171383


Where's that at?


----------



## Defcon 5

Freshwater said:


> Where's that at?


Lapeer


----------



## Freshwater

Defcon 5 said:


> Lapeer


Yes, it's not over for lapeer. Last chance for us is mon night tues, after that it's over...


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Defcon 5 said:


> Lapeer


Pretty sure thats not Lapeer.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Defcon 5 said:


> Maybe not...
> 
> View attachment 171383


Tolled ewe sew......


----------



## Defcon 5

LapeerLandscape said:


> Pretty sure thats not Lapeer.


Is too-Two-To...It's not over


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Defcon 5 said:


> Is too-Two-To...It's not over


Is not Lapeer, we do not have a concrete divider on our e-way, no light poles on our e-way and no all the way over road signs like that one.


----------



## Defcon 5

LapeerLandscape said:


> Is not Lapeer, we do not have a concrete divider on our e-way, no light poles on our e-way and no all the way over road signs like that one.


You forgot to include no snow also


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Lmao


----------



## redskinsfan34

Any thoughts from Ryan on Monday?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

redskinsfan34 said:


> Any thoughts from Ryan on Monday?


What brand of bourbon will I be drinking........


----------



## Freshwater

Defcon 5 said:


> You forgot to include no snow also


So where was it?


----------



## Freshwater

We still have jacked up power lines catching poles on fire around here.


----------



## Defcon 5

Lapeer was right.....Its not over...I have been informed we have Double Barrel Obliteration coming Monday-Tuesday...Mark..Wake up!!!...Lapeer....Get the Grand kids stretching...Your gonna need them....lowblue:


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Defcon 5 said:


> Lapeer was right.....Its not over...I have been informed we have Double Barrel Obliteration coming Monday-Tuesday...Mark..Wake up!!!...Lapeer....Get the Grand kids stretching...Your gonna need them....lowblue:


Whats that? I didnt hear you can you speak up.


----------



## Defcon 5

LapeerLandscape said:


> Whats that? I didnt hear you can you speak up.


I only admit I was wrong once a year...That was it...Dont push it...Lol....:hammerhead:


----------



## Defcon 5

Btw....Gonna need these...White out Conditions....


----------



## LapeerLandscape

This looks like its going to be another 3 day snowfall (Sunday night-Tuesday) with a whopping 4 or 5 inches.


----------



## Defcon 5

LapeerLandscape said:


> This looks like its going to be another 3 day snowfall (Sunday night-Tuesday) with a whopping 4 or 5 inches.


6 saltings...3 Plowings....This is gonna cut into nap time


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Defcon 5 said:


> 6 saltings...3 Plowings....This is gonna cut into nap time


I just want to wait till it quits so I can plow more than an inch.


----------



## Freshwater

LapeerLandscape said:


> I just want to wait till it quits so I can plow more than an inch.


Looks like lake Huron might be helping you guys up there on Tuesday. Ground temps will cooperate, going to be real light and fluffy.


----------



## redskinsfan34

Is Ryan boycotting this site?


----------



## Tberrylawn

redskinsfan34 said:


> Is Ryan boycotting this site?


Would you blame him? All the flock people give him. Especially with how this winter has gone. Weather is unpredictable! I give him credit for sticking his neck out there.


----------



## Defcon 5

redskinsfan34 said:


> Is Ryan boycotting this site?


Yes.....


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Tberrylawn said:


> Would you blame him? All the flock people give him. Especially with how this winter has gone. Weather is unpredictable! I give him credit for sticking his neck out there.


If you think this is bad........you should see the group text.


----------



## redskinsfan34

Tberrylawn said:


> Would you blame him? All the flock people give him. Especially with how this winter has gone. Weather is unpredictable! I give him credit for sticking his neck out there.


No I wouldn't. Just asking a question. I rely on his forecasts to a certain extent and miss that info source.


----------



## Tberrylawn

Mark Oomkes said:


> If you think this is bad........you should see the group text.


lol now that is funny.


redskinsfan34 said:


> No I wouldn't. Just asking a question. I rely on his forecasts to a certain extent and miss that info source.


I hear ya and so do I. I wasn't being rude about that. Sorry if you took it that way.


----------



## BUFF

Defcon 5 said:


> Yes.....


He's oot "playing golf" with the weather being so mild.......

Yeah I know...... Mind your own bobber....


----------



## G2Stone

Tberrylawn said:


> Would you blame him? All the flock people give him. Especially with how this winter has gone. Weather is unpredictable! I give him credit for sticking his neck out there.


I'm just a viewer on this site but in all honesty checking for his posts is my main reason for visiting here. Thank you Ryan your posts are much appreciated!


----------



## Mark Oomkes

It's snowing.....and sticking.


----------



## Freshwater

1/2 in redford livonia.


----------



## cuttingedge13

Salt was really starting to work well.....now not so much.


----------



## redskinsfan34

. I wasn't being rude about that. Sorry if you took it that way.[/QUOTE]

No worries. I didn't take it that way.


----------



## redskinsfan34

In case anyone is still using plowsite, 1.75" down in Dexter.


----------



## moosey

Looking for someone that can take on some work. Residential
Trans shop told me truck would be done this morning, then this afternoon. Not.... call if available 248 390 3182 
About 40 jobs. No shoveling. Most are grouped together


----------



## Freshwater

Well we ended up with 2-4. The fluffiest snow I've ever seen stick to the shovel.


----------



## flykelley

Does anybody do parking lot sweeping in Northern Oakland county? I have a ramp at the airport i Waterford I need swept. Send me a PM.

Mike


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Freshwater said:


> Well we ended up with 2-4. The fluffiest snow I've ever seen stick to the shovel.


We got 2 saltings on most jobs and 3 on a couple.


----------



## Defcon 5

LapeerLandscape said:


> We got 2 saltings on most jobs and 3 on a couple.


The Grand Kids might be able to upgrade to a Value meal after yesterday...


----------



## Tberrylawn

LapeerLandscape said:


> We got 2 saltings on most jobs and 3 on a couple.


Same here. Every place around me ran out of salt. Heard Angelos even ran out. With the winter we have had that's pretty bad on the suppliers. 
But then again I don't blame them for not wanting to sit on it all summer long.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Tberrylawn said:


> Same here. Every place around me ran out of salt. Heard Angelos even ran out. With the winter we have had that's pretty bad on the suppliers.
> But then again I don't blame them for not wanting to sit on it all summer long.


We got another 50 ton yesterday, didnt really want to but its not over.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Defcon 5 said:


> The Grand Kids might be able to upgrade to a Value meal after yesterday...


This will get them off bread and water.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

LapeerLandscape said:


> We got another 50 ton yesterday, didnt really want to but its not over.


Ended up with aboot 107 tonnes delivered yesterday. We had maybe 12 tonnes left when the first load showed up.


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes said:


> Ended up with aboot 107 tonnes delivered yesterday. We had maybe 12 tonnes left when the first load showed up.


Is a Tonne heavier than a Ton???


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Defcon 5 said:


> Is a Tonne heavier than a Ton???


Depends........if it's hungry salt or snot.

Did you hear SiteOne bought Angelo's?


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes said:


> Depends........if it's hungry salt or snot.
> 
> Did you hear SiteOne bought Angelo's?


No...That's news to me..But, this kinda banter is not gonna get us in the upcoming issue of Plow Magazine...:hammerhead:


----------



## Freshwater

Mark Oomkes said:


> Depends........if it's hungry salt or snot.
> 
> Did you hear SiteOne bought Angelo's?


Really? If true, I'm really suprised.


----------



## Defcon 5

Freshwater said:


> Really? If true, I'm really suprised.


It's True...I hope the first issue they fix is customer service


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Defcon 5 said:


> No...That's news to me..But, this kinda banter is not gonna get us in the upcoming issue of Plow Magazine...:hammerhead:


As I told some others........the only way I will get into PLOW Magazine is if there is a story on jackassing. Or derailing threads.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Freshwater said:


> Really? If true, I'm really suprised.


https://www.google.com/search?q=siteone+buys+angelos&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8


----------



## Aerospace Eng

Defcon 5 said:


> Is a Tonne heavier than a Ton???


Yes. To ping the geek meter, a Tonne is 1000 kg versus a Ton which is 2000 lb, so a Tonne has about 10% more mass.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Lol


----------



## Freshwater

Aerospace Eng said:


> Yes. To ping the geek meter, a Tonne is 1000 kg versus a Ton which is 2000 lb, so a Tonne has about 10% more mass.


This guy.... I didn't know a tonne was anything more than a misspelling. 
Thank you.


----------



## Freshwater

Mark Oomkes said:


> https://www.google.com/search?q=siteone+buys+angelos&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8


I'm surprised angelo sold. I wonder if site one will make a play for the cement company and finally combine the 8mile sites.


----------



## BUFF

Aerospace Eng said:


> Yes. To ping the geek meter, a Tonne is 1000 kg versus a Ton which is 2000 lb, so a Tonne has about 10% more mass.


nerd.....:laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## Boomer123

Defcon 5 said:


> It's True...I hope the first issue they fix is customer service


 boy isn't this the truth. When customer service blows you know you're at Angelo's

I think the prerequisite to get a job working the counter is it have to a miserable outlook on life.

I tried my best to get my parts from either JThomas or order online.


----------



## Freshwater

Playing the wait and see game.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Freshwater said:


> Playing the wait and see game.


I waited.........now I am seeing snow.


----------



## Freshwater

Mark Oomkes said:


> I waited.........now I am seeing snow.


Is it coming down heavy? Band looks loaded.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Freshwater said:


> Is it coming down heavy? Band looks loaded.


Absolute pandelirium!!!!!!!

We're in the midst of being cannonballed, obliterated, annihilated, bowling balled, and epicced all in one storm!


----------



## Freshwater

Mark Oomkes said:


> Absolute pandelirium!!!!!!!
> 
> We're in the midst of being cannonballed, obliterated, annihilated, bowling balled, and epicced all in one storm!


Lol, I'll read between the lines on that one.


----------



## cuttingedge13

Alot of pre salting going on around here..... radar looks like it's trying to go around Wayne county.


----------



## Freshwater

cuttingedge13 said:


> Alot of pre salting going on around here..... radar looks like it's trying to go around Wayne county.


It's playing peek a boo.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

I try to avoid Wayne County if at all possible as well.


----------



## Freshwater

Storm of the century....

Defcon did you go out to salt at all?


----------



## Defcon 5

Freshwater said:


> Storm of the century....
> 
> Defcon did you go out to salt at all?


Yes...Code Red


----------



## Mark Oomkes

We had a nice little sleet squall roll through....


----------



## Boomer123

With any hope and a prayer this will be the last snow of the season


----------



## On a Call

Boomer123 said:


> With any hope and a prayer this will be the last snow of the season


Do you remember last April ?


----------



## On a Call

Mark Oomkes said:


> I try to avoid Wayne County if at all possible as well.


Oh but why


----------



## redskinsfan34

Heads up to the east. 1" of cement down in Dexter.


----------



## On a Call

Wayne and Oakland seem to be catching some wet white stuff.


----------



## On a Call

http://www.greatlakes.salsite.com/logo2.gif

Who can name this storm ??


----------



## Freshwater

On a Call said:


> http://www.greatlakes.salsite.com/logo2.gif
> 
> Who can name this storm ??


Snowstorm?


----------



## G2Stone

redskinsfan34 said:


> Heads up to the east. 1" of cement down in Dexter.


On treated or untreated?

Anyone have eyes on commerce/Wolverine lake area?


----------



## Freshwater

1.5 to 2 inches from Farmington hills to walled lake to commerce. Steady 1 inch south of that. And still coming hard.


----------



## Freshwater

I really miss my weatherman. I would much rather know about a system and have it bust, than have 1-2 fall out of nowhere. With nobody on call and everybody scrambling. 

All the doubters can fly a kite as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Freshwater said:


> I really miss my weatherman. I would much rather know about a system and have it bust, than have 1-2 fall out of nowhere. With nobody on call and everybody scrambling.
> 
> All the doubters can fly a kite as far as I'm concerned.


I believe he was flying a kite aboot 10 days ago........and that is why he is absent.


----------



## On a Call

Freshwater said:


> I really miss my weatherman. I would much rather know about a system and have it bust, than have 1-2 fall out of nowhere. With nobody on call and everybody scrambling.


No doubt, I too would rather left sitting or have presalted jobs. And I would think as a Weather Forecaster you would rather have that also. Better to have people happy the big one missed us as to people yelling where did this come from.


Freshwater said:


> Snowstorm?


Forecasted in advance pre-Christmas snow storm of 2004  Kept us going for over 2 days.


----------



## On a Call

Toledo, Ohio's storms..
http://www.greatlakes.salsite.com/Toledo_Snowstorms.html
Thought it was worth a look.


----------



## Freshwater

And it's all gone.


----------



## cuttingedge13

I should have just stayed in bed!!!!


----------



## On a Call

I here I thought two full plows was not going to be enough  
At least the thought was there


----------



## bdryer

Well it's been real, and it's been fun guys... but this season was NOT real fun! I hereby officially declare this snow season over......!!!! See some of you over on Lawnsite!


----------



## Freshwater

bdryer said:


> Well it's been real, and it's been fun guys... but this season was NOT real fun! I hereby officially declare this snow season over......!!!! See some of you over on Lawnsite!


Quite challenging for sure. Not sure I had the same crew from one event to the next a single time all season. 6 weeks between full plows, everytime we plowed seemed like the first snow of the season. Converting back to landscaping in feb, then back to plowing in march.


----------



## Freshwater

Rumor has it, that it snowed yesterday.


----------



## Defcon 5

Freshwater said:


> Rumor has it, that it snowed yesterday.


Yes it did....if you were quick enough you could have plowed it...lowred:....


----------



## bdryer

Freshwater said:


> Quite challenging for sure. Not sure I had the same crew from one event to the next a single time all season. 6 weeks between full plows, everytime we plowed seemed like the first snow of the season. Converting back to landscaping in feb, then back to plowing in march.


Amen! Too long between pushes and not enough to warrant half of them , but a guys gotta make a living. Saw a lot of us out there making the most of a bad season though .
But like a lot of us say about the Lions, maybe next year....


----------



## TheXpress2002

bdryer said:


> Well it's been real, and it's been fun guys... but this season was NOT real fun! I hereby officially declare this snow season over......!!!! See some of you over on Lawnsite!


It's not over


----------



## Freshwater

Defcon 5 said:


> Yes it did....if you were quick enough you could have plowed it...lowred:....


I got one lot done, drove to another part of my route, and poof it was all gone like Keyser Soze....


----------



## John_DeereGreen

TheXpress2002 said:


> It's not over


Keep it up there I'm sick of the back and forth. Let us landscape now. It's almost April.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

TheXpress2002 said:


> It's not over


Well, well, well.......


----------



## bdryer

TheXpress2002 said:


> It's not over


NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Defcon 5

TheXpress2002 said:


> It's not over


Is too....


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Thunder and lightning stuck during the night.


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes said:


> Thunder and lightning stuck during the night.


Did you get scared??...The Hayburner jumped in bed with you??


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Defcon 5 said:


> Did you get scared??...The Hayburner jumped in bed with you??


Interrupted my beaut sleep.........and I sure need it.


----------



## On a Call

Any bets on if we see snow again this year 

And D5 was right, if you were fast enough.


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> Interrupted my beaut sleep.........and I sure need it.


I concur....... You look like the south end of a northbound hayburner....


----------



## Defcon 5

The Fog is sticking....If all this Fog was snow...It would be Epic....lowblue:


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Sun is sticking hear. It is epic.


----------



## lawns4life

I have a question for those of you who've had concrete work done in the past or deal with that type of work. I'm thinking about tearing out and widenig my asphalt driveway at my house. Roughly 2800 sq ft total area, with about 800 currently grass and the rest is asphalt. Don't know if I can afford to go with concrete or stick with asphalt. Before I waste a contractors time, anyone have a rough ballpark of price range? Am I wishful in thinking 10-15k for concrete?


----------



## Defcon 5

lawns4life said:


> I have a question for those of you who've had concrete work done in the past or deal with that type of work. I'm thinking about tearing out and widenig my asphalt driveway at my house. Roughly 2800 sq ft total area, with about 800 currently grass and the rest is asphalt. Don't know if I can afford to go with concrete or stick
> 
> with asphalt. Before I waste a contractors time, anyone have a rough ballpark of price range? Am I wishful in thinking 10-15k for concrete?


$ 5-$7 a square foot...


----------



## Defcon 5

lawns4life said:


> I have a question for those of you who've had concrete work done in the past or deal with that type of work. I'm thinking about tearing out and widenig my asphalt driveway at my house. Roughly 2800 sq ft total area, with about 800 currently grass and the rest is asphalt. Don't know if I can afford to go with concrete or stick
> 
> with asphalt. Before I waste a contractors time, anyone have a rough ballpark of price range? Am I wishful in thinking 10-15k for
> 
> concrete?


Just talked to a friend of mine who is a Large commercial concrete contractor...He said he would be at around $5 a sq. Foot for tear out and replace...$4 a sq. Foot if you do the tearout...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Defcon 5 said:


> Just talked to a friend of mine


Joke of the day!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes said:


> Joke of the day!!!!!!!!!!!!


I know it's hard to comprehend for you as someone with no friends...But, I have a few "Buddys"...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Defcon 5 said:


> I know it's hard to comprehend for you as someone with no friends...But, I have a few "Buddys"...


It's nice you can convince yourself of that.


----------



## Boomer123

On a Call said:


> Do you remember last April ?


Yes we got less than 2"so I never had to plow.


----------



## On a Call

We caught 8 in Toledo...plowed and it melted


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Its snowing!!!


----------



## Mark Oomkes

LapeerLandscape said:


> Its snowing!!!


Isn't


----------



## Defcon 5

LapeerLandscape said:


> Its snowing!!!


Grapple...Not Snow...


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> Isn't


Is 2


----------



## Defcon 5

LapeerLandscape said:


> Is 2
> 
> View attachment 171771


Holy Cow!!!...Get the Grand Kids out of school..Grandpa needs help


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Defcon 5 said:


> Holy Cow!!!...Get the Grand Kids out of school..Grandpa needs help


We did salt a couple Dr offices, the county scraped the slush off the road.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

LapeerLandscape said:


> Is 2
> 
> View attachment 171771


Not hear/here.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Thundergrapple.......and it's sticking.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> Thundergrapple.......and it's sticking.


Got a pic???


----------



## Mark Oomkes

LapeerLandscape said:


> Got a pic???


I do.


----------



## Defcon 5

......:hammerhead:


----------



## delong17

uhhhhhhhhhhh..... we are halfway through a landscape job. Good thing it doesn't look like its going to get us as bad as lansing.


----------



## Boomer123

I pulled all my driveway markers this last weekend.


----------



## absolutely

We were going to pull stakes Monday and start lawn repairs. Glad we didn't, if we plow the sod is going to peel up very easy. I guess we could use the revenue, it's more than I would make in a couple weeks of spring cleanups.


----------



## redskinsfan34

Boomer123 said:


> I pulled all my driveway markers this last weekend.


So did I.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Boomer123 said:


> I pulled all my driveway markers this last weekend.


Not sure how many homeowners pulled their stakes. We've told them if the markers are gone, they aren't getting plowed\blown.

Had one HOA that the property management company's maintenance crew pulled ALL of our stakes, except 1 driveway. Driveways, road, sidewalks.

Idiots.....let the experts---US--do our job. We plowed/salted last year on the 9th of April.

Guess we'll make a pass up the middle, public walks aren't getting done and drives will also have a pass up the middle if we have to plow.


----------



## Boomer123

Mark Oomkes said:


> Not sure how many homeowners pulled their stakes. We've told them if the markers are gone, they aren't getting plowed\blown.
> 
> Had one HOA that the property management company's maintenance crew pulled ALL of our stakes, except 1 driveway. Driveways, road, sidewalks.
> 
> Idiots.....let the experts---US--do our job. We plowed/salted last year on the 9th of April.
> 
> Guess we'll make a pass up the middle, public walks aren't getting done and drives will also have a pass up the middle if we have to plow.


Although my contract ends April 15th I tried to pull driveway markers the first weekend in April because residential customers start pulling them themselves and then I have to knock on their doors and asked if they still have them in their garage sometimes they're home sometimes they're not.

If I have to plow Friday morning I will not go all the way to the edge of the driveways


----------



## redskinsfan34

Anyone have anything sticking? It's been coming down pretty good all day in Chelsea and the grass is hardly white.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Sun is starting to stick.


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes said:


> Sun is starting to stick.


Hence the "Event" was a Fizzle


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Defcon 5 said:


> Hence the "Event" was a Fizzle


Hence it was a non event.


----------



## Freshwater

That was epic. Was basically rain the whole time. Even when it changed over it behaved like rain anyway. I think it's going to be real hard to get anything to stick going forward.


----------



## Defcon 5

Freshwater said:


> That was epic. Was basically rain the whole time. Even when it changed over it behaved like rain anyway. I think it's going to be real hard to get anything to stick going forward.


It's over...Ground Temps too warm...Rumor has it...Mark is so confident it's over...He took his overpriced headlights oof...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Defcon 5 said:


> It's over...Ground Temps too warm...Rumor has it...Mark is so confident it's over...He took his overpriced headlights oof...
> 
> View attachment 171879


Did two............


----------



## magnatrac

Is it over? Took the Salter out this afternoon.


----------



## Defcon 5

That rain last night really stuck....It was almost Plowable...lowblue:


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Early monkey gets the banana.


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes said:


> Early monkey gets the banana.


Is the Hayburner ok??..National Weather Service is gonna be in your area today looking for Tornado Damage..


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Defcon 5 said:


> Is the Hayburner ok??..National Weather Service is gonna be in your area today looking for Tornado Damage..


He spent the night in the storm cellar with me catching up on Deadliest Catch...right in time for the EPIC season!


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes said:


> He spent the night in the storm cellar with me catching up on Deadliest Catch...right in time for the EPIC season!


I took a Paid day oof in anticipation of the Epic season kicking off...


----------



## bdryer

Happy Easter all... 

See you on the other side... (Lawnsite.com)


----------



## LapeerLandscape

bdryer said:


> Happy Easter all...
> 
> See you on the other side... (Lawnsite.com)


No, dont go to lawnsite. Those guys are nuts.


----------



## Defcon 5

LapeerLandscape said:


> No, dont go to lawnsite. Those guys are nuts.


Does that mean MJD has his hands even more full over there then he does here??...It's amazing he has not drivin off a cliff...


----------



## Freshwater

LapeerLandscape said:


> No, dont go to lawnsite. Those guys are nuts.


The pond guys over there are the worst.....


----------



## GrassManKzoo

LapeerLandscape said:


> No, dont go to lawnsite. Those guys are nuts.


Cmon meow... that snot fun eye


----------



## GrassManKzoo

Happy Easter y'all


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Its snowing!!!!! 









In da U.P.


----------



## TheXpress2002

Need to brush the dust off of this thread


----------



## goinggreen

Im hoping for a good winter this year.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

TheXpress2002 said:


> Need to brush the dust off of this thread


Ryan!?!?!?!?!

Is that really you???

Did the little ones get your computer too? Although it appears they have been progressing on their spelling lessons.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

goinggreen said:


> Im hoping for a good winter this year.


If not you can blame Ryan (express) everyone else does.


----------



## Freshwater

I see they can't get summer weather right either. They called for sunny weather all week for this eclipse. It's cloudy as crap out.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Freshwater said:


> I see they can't get summer weather right either. They called for sunny weather all week for this eclipse. It's cloudy as crap out.


I see spots.......


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> I see spots.......


Are you at the zoo looking at the Leopards?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

LapeerLandscape said:


> Are you at the zoo looking at the Leopards?


Of course...

Only a :terribletowel:would be oot looking at the sun.


----------



## Freshwater

Mark Oomkes said:


> Of course...
> 
> Only a :terribletowel:would be oot looking at the sun.


Lol... it was the most overhyped ridiculousness imaginable. My kids will hate science because of this.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

LapeerLandscape said:


> Are you at the zoo looking at the Leopards?


Besides, I get enough texts by a monkey throwing poo at the wall to see what sticks that I don't need to visit them at the zoo.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> Of course...
> 
> Only a :terribletowel:would be oot looking at the sun.


Dont let your pets look at it either, put your horse in the house Mark or put a welding helmet on it. Did you know that before the news media warned us about letting our pets look at it all animals went blind, stupid animals.


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes said:


> Besides, I get enough texts by a monkey throwing poo at the wall to see what sticks that I don't need to visit them at the zoo.


Just so angry and Bitter....Its a two way street as far as the texts go...Get back to researching Jagoof lights for your new loader...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Defcon 5 said:


> Just so angry and Bitter....Its a two way street as far as the texts go...Get back to researching Jagoof lights for your new loader...


Sure...


----------



## Defcon 5

Just wanted to let everyone know it's gonna be Hot today...I was thinking a speedo is in order as I sit in the lawn chair with my beer yelling at the kids to stay off my lawn....


----------



## Mark Oomkes

I would think that seeing you in a speedo would clear the entire neighborhood.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

He probably wouldnt have to yell at them to keep them away.


----------



## Defcon 5

LapeerLandscape said:


> He probably wouldnt have to yell at them to keep them away.


You would be surprised....All the neighborhood soccer mom's come flocking when I'm out there doing Yard Work in my speedo


----------



## Mike_PS

Defcon 5 said:


> You would be surprised....All the neighborhood soccer mom's come flocking when I'm out there doing Yard Work in my speedo


 TMI


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Defcon 5 said:


> You would be surprised....All the neighborhood soccer mom's come puking when I'm out there doing Yard Work in my speedo


Fixed it...and what Michael said.


----------



## Defcon 5

You are all just bitter and jealous


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Defcon 5 said:


> Just wanted to let everyone know it's gonna be Hot today...I was thinking a speedo is in order as I sit in the lawn chair with my beer yelling at the kids to stay off my lawn....


Stop throwing lollipops on the lawn and take down the "free licks" sign.


----------



## Defcon 5

1olddogtwo said:


> Stop throwing lollipops on the lawn and take down the "free licks" sign.


Why?????


----------



## Freshwater

Wow I can't believe I let my brother talk me into watching the lions again.

What was that!!!


----------



## Defcon 5

Freshwater said:


> Wow I can't believe I let my brother talk me into watching the lions again.
> 
> What was that!!!


That was a kick in the ********...That's what that was....


----------



## LapeerLandscape

I refuse to watch, too many disrespecting the flag but I did see the highlight. Its great karma that they lost by a knee down inches from the goal line.


----------



## bdryer

Hi Guys! Hope this summer has treated you all well... Looking for someone to service an account for me this coming winter. Located on the border of Waterford/White Lake. Smaller office that needs service before 6:30AM weekdays. Plow lot/walks and salt both. Good $ for a small lot. PM me for details/questions. Thanks.


----------



## Freshwater

So I went to dump at Napier today, they're on strike.... strikers, security guards, state police, chaos. They were trying to prevent trucks from entering... what a mess that was.


----------



## Luther

Looking for a couple loaders and plow trucks for sites in Detroit and Highland Park. Please PM me if you can help.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

TCLA said:


> Looking for a couple loaders and plow trucks for sites in Detroit and Highland Park. Please PM me if you can help.


Better look for someone with a reliable ticker as well...


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes said:


> Better look for someone with a reliable ticker as well...


Could you for once in your life....Mind your own Bobber....My ticker is fine


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Defcon 5 said:


> Could you for once in your life....Mind your own Bobber....My ticker is fine


Sure...


----------



## Freshwater

Anybody plow driveways in rockwood? Looking for somebody to do a drive as that's just too far for me to go.


----------



## Defcon 5

Luther said:


> Looking for a couple loaders and plow trucks for sites in Detroit and Highland Park. Please PM me if you can help.


Who's this Luther guy....And how does he have 2000+ posts already????....Need MJD to do some investigating


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Defcon 5 said:


> Who's this Luther guy....And how does he have 2000+ posts already????....Need MJD to do some investigating


Beet Me two et....


----------



## Mike_PS

Defcon 5 said:


> Who's this Luther guy....And how does he have 2000+ posts already????....Need MJD to do some investigating


investigated, checked, verified and make change complete Thumbs Up


----------



## Defcon 5

Michael J. Donovan said:


> investigated, checked, verified and make change complete Thumbs Up


We took a Vote....TCLAs name change should have been changed to "The Plow Lord"....Not Luther....Anyway you can make this happen Michael???


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Defcon 5 said:


> We took a Vote....TCLAs name change should have been changed to "The Plow Lord"....Not Luther....Anyway you can make this happen Michael???


And FYI Michael, the tally was 3-0.


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes said:


> And FYI Michael, the tally was 3-0.


I think we need to start a thread with a poll to get real world results...


----------



## Mike_PS

no, think he's good....now, back on topic


----------



## Defcon 5

Very windy and the temp just dropped 12 degrees in 15 minutes....I wonder if Luther-Plowlord is watching the Lions


----------



## TheXpress2002

Defcon 5 said:


> Very windy and the temp just dropped 12 degrees in 15 minutes....I wonder if Luther-Plowlord is watching the Lions


I'd be more concerned with the ECMWF 45 day snow model just released


----------



## GrassManKzoo




----------



## Mark Oomkes

TheXpress2002 said:


> I'd be more concerned with the ECMWF 45 day snow model just released


Get back to me in 40 days.


----------



## Freshwater

TheXpress2002 said:


> I'd be more concerned with the ECMWF 45 day snow model just released


I could only find a 6day or 4quadrant?


----------



## LapeerLandscape

The 45 day snow model puts us at Dec 1, opening day of snowmobiling....


----------



## Defcon 5

TheXpress2002 said:


> I'd be more concerned with the ECMWF 45 day snow model just released


I'm Busy


----------



## Metro Lawn

Luther said:


> Looking for a couple loaders and plow trucks for sites in Detroit and Highland Park. Please PM me if you can help.


I have a bunch of sites in Highland Park and Detroit Might be able to help


----------



## YourWay

Direct report opportunities for experienced Plow Drivers, Equipment Operators and Sidewalk Crews in Dearborn and Farmington Hills as well as Bloomfield Hills and White Lake Areas.
www.yourwaypropertyservices.com or call for more information 248-676-8508.


----------



## Defcon 5

I have been informed that Epic and Copious amounts of rain are in our near future...Let's be careful out there....Literally


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Defcon 5 said:


> I have been informed that Epic and Copious amounts of rain are in our near future...Let's be careful out there....Literally


Literally biblically epically copious record breaking amoonts of rain coming down the Pineapple Arctic Express Vortex.


----------



## GrassManKzoo

Yup... I’m confirming rain in my hood


----------



## jbiggert

Anyone local looking to add a used plow truck to their fleet? I'm selling my white 2009 Ford F-250 XL standard cab, 5.4l V-8 with 109,000miles. Manual windows and door locks Selling with Western MVP plow and SnowEx pivotpro1075 tailgate salter. Asking $11,500 obo. Will post pictures when I get a chance to take them


----------



## Strictly Snow

A little reading material for guys running green lights. http://www.lenconnect.com/news/20171024/green-lights-on-vehicles-could-lead-to-jail-time


----------



## jbiggert

jbiggert said:


> Anyone local looking to add a used plow truck to their fleet? I'm selling my white 2009 Ford F-250 XL standard cab, 5.4l V-8 with 109,000miles. Manual windows and door locks Selling with Western MVP plow and SnowEx pivotpro1075 tailgate salter. Asking $11,500 obo. Will post pictures when I get a chance to take them


THE PLOW TRUCK IS SOLD!!!!


----------



## Defcon 5

I have frost on the pumpkin fellas....Mount up...It's go time


----------



## LapeerLandscape

28* in Lapeer this morning and finally some blue sky.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

LapeerLandscape said:


> 28* in Lapeer this morning and finally some blue sky.


Sure...27°on my truck thermometer...and **** just got real.


----------



## brookline

At least with all the rain we got the equipment out and ready to roll. Now back to cleanups and finishing one more patio before the snow flies.


----------



## Patrick34

Looking for snow contractor for Starbucks location in Clinton Township.... located at M59 & Gratiot. Anyone interested? If interested, shoot me a PM or call me at 248.891.5575. This is not a sub-contractor job... I just want to refer my client to someone that can do this job directly for the customer.


----------



## Defcon 5

brookline said:


> At least with all the rain we got the equipment out and ready to roll. Now back to cleanups and finishing one more patio before the snow flies.
> 
> View attachment 174071


How come the Wipeout on the right is not Pink???....TCLA cut you off??


----------



## brookline

Defcon 5 said:


> How come the Wipeout on the right is not Pink???....TCLA cut you off??


Lol no. With the past few slow winters I didn't want to pay new prices so I got slightly used. Anything only a couple years old around here is in like new condition anyway.


----------



## Defcon 5

brookline said:


> Lol no. With the past few slow winters I didn't want to pay new prices so I got slightly used. Anything only a couple years old around here is in like new condition anyway.


I see you around once in a while....I hope you got that dent fixed in that nice pickup


----------



## brookline

Defcon 5 said:


> I see you around once in a while....I hope you got that dent fixed in that nice pickup


Not yet. I haven't had time to be without the truck. My old man paid me back for all the crap I tore up as a kid when he used my truck. Lol


----------



## GrassManKzoo

Ok I'm ready.. my rig used to run a straight blade but seems how we junked a truck, a v blade is available this year. Yes I know it needs "ballast" in the rear. will probably be two truck tires filled with concrete . Was happy to see the Vblade work with the original wiring and switching controllers!!


----------



## DeVries

Put the plows away fellas, lots more fall weather left. First snow will be the first week in January.......................I hope


----------



## BossPlow2010

DeVries said:


> Put the plows away fellas, lots more fall weather left. First snow will be the first week in January.......................I hope


December 8 was the first event last year, then we had an 8" storm on the 11 and it was melted by January 1. I remember it well, because January 3, I got a call for someone that wanted a fall cleanup.

:laughing:


----------



## TheXpress2002

3 saltings 1 plow in November.


----------



## Defcon 5

TheXpress2002 said:


> 3 saltings 1 plow in November.


Little early to be hitting the bourbon...2 saltings.....0 Plows


----------



## Freshwater

TheXpress2002 said:


> 3 saltings 1 plow in November.


When's the plow Ryan? I'm still racing.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Defcon 5 said:


> Little early to be hitting the bourbon...2 saltings.....0 Plows


I like the new avatar.


----------



## BossPlow2010

Mark Oomkes said:


> I like the new avatar.


He was probably looking all over for a good picture and ended up saying "screw it" and used that


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BossPlow2010 said:


> He was probably looking all over for a good picture and ended up saying "screw it" and used that


You're wrong.


----------



## TheXpress2002

Mark Oomkes said:


> I like the new avatar.


Those tools look familiar


----------



## BossPlow2010

Mark Oomkes said:


> You're wrong.


Understood?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

TheXpress2002 said:


> Those tools look familiar


They should...


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes said:


> They should...


What about this???


----------



## TheXpress2002

Defcon 5 said:


> What about this???


Whatever


----------



## Mark Oomkes

TheXpress2002 said:


> Whatever


Drink some more bourbon. Ninja boy


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes said:


> Drink some more bourbon. Ninja boy


We all just need to get along....:waving:


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Defcon 5 said:


> We all just need to get along....:waving:


Love the new avatar. LMAO


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Defcon 5 said:


> We all just need to get along....:waving:


That avatar is even better on my computer. lol


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Its snowing..


----------



## Defcon 5

A little Grapple here....Thats aboot it


----------



## Mark Oomkes

LapeerLandscape said:


> Its snowing..


And???


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes said:


> And???


He went back to bed....


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Defcon 5 said:


> He went back to bed....


Negative ghost rider. I was out loading pallets to take back to Oaks. My ash is wet from the fork lift seat and I went through 2 pair of gloves. Now I just made a coffee, you guys got any donuts?


----------



## bdryer

Any one service Troy area (Big Beaver/Crooks)? Have potential resiential customer looking for a contractor. A bit outside of my service area. Please DM me for info. Thanks!


----------



## Turf Z

So... will the leaves fall before or after we start plowing?


----------



## bdryer

Turf Z said:


> So... will the leaves fall before or after we start plowing?


Well, looks like we may have the chance to do some clean ups after all!! :clapping:


----------



## LapeerLandscape

bdryer said:


> Well, looks like we may have the chance to do some clean ups after all!! :clapping:


If the leaves dont freeze to the ground tonight.


----------



## Freshwater

Turf Z said:


> So... will the leaves fall before or after we start plowing?


They're hanging on for dear life. Even with this wind.


----------



## Defcon 5

Snowing!!!!!!!......Dont worry...Ground Temps are to warm


----------



## TheXpress2002

Defcon 5 said:


> Snowing!!!!!!!......Dont worry...Ground Temps are to warm


What happened to Ninja Lawnboy


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Defcon 5 said:


> Snowing!!!!!!!......Dont worry...Ground Temps are to warm


Thats what I thought but I have ice on some of the roads. Spun the tires (on ice) pulling onto the road, state highway with lots of traffic.


----------



## BUFF

TheXpress2002 said:


> What happened to Ninja Lawnboy


With no longer living a Rock and Roll Silverback lifestyle his body chemistry is still adjusting to find balance........


----------



## bdryer

Nice to see some snow, I guess. Back to the 50's next week.

Have some customers in Troy area looking for service this winter (residential). Any one??


----------



## brookline

Ok anyone know where I can find the receiver pin that the cotter pin goes through a hole on the inside instead of the outside? Last 2 years a bought new Western plows and this year I bought a 3 year old one but I don't like that cotter pin being on the outside of the reciever where it can get bent up hooking the plow up to it. Both of my newer ones have them on the inside but this one is on the outside. Everything I see online to order is on the outside as opposed to the inside


----------



## Freshwater

brookline said:


> Ok anyone know where I can find the receiver pin that the cotter pin goes through a hole on the inside instead of the outside? Last 2 years a bought new Western plows and this year I bought a 3 year old one but I don't like that cotter pin being on the outside of the reciever where it can get bent up hooking the plow up to it. Both of my newer ones have them on the inside but this one is on the outside. Everything I see online to order is on the outside as opposed to the inside
> 
> View attachment 174558
> 
> 
> View attachment 174559


Probably not, I've never seen one. I just think thats how there designed. I havnt had an issue though.


----------



## brookline

Freshwater said:


> Probably not, I've never seen one. I just think thats how there designed. I havnt had an issue though.


I have both kinds. The newer ones are on the inside. I just can't find them to purchase from anywhere.


----------



## Freshwater

brookline said:


> I have both kinds. The newer ones are on the inside. I just can't find them to purchase from anywhere.


No dealer? Try Harolds frame shop in novi. Not the best service there but they're a dealer.


----------



## John_DeereGreen

Is there enough pin sticking through toward the center on the old style to drill a hole for a pin? Any competent machine shop would be able to put holes in the pins in no time at all.

Or build the receiver pins. Just round stock welded to flat stock with a pin hole and alignment hole.


----------



## brookline

John_DeereGreen said:


> Is there enough pin sticking through toward the center on the old style to drill a hole for a pin? Any competent machine shop would be able to put holes in the pins in no time at all.
> 
> Or build the receiver pins. Just round stock welded to flat stock with a pin hole and alignment hole.


Very little room for a hole to be drilled. I'm just very surprised I haven't been able to find the new ones online. I will head to a couple dealers tomorrow to see what I can find.


----------



## Freshwater

Looking for someone to pick up 1 drive in flatrock/rockwood area.

Also looking to sub a partial driveway route in Westland Livonia area.


----------



## brookline

Freshwater said:


> Looking for someone to pick up 1 drive in flatrock/rockwood area.
> 
> Also looking to sub a partial driveway route in Westland Livonia area.


 Pm sent


----------



## EPM

Anyone in the Lansing area looking for any additional work?


----------



## Tberrylawn

Any one in Rochester looking for an account? looking to have a discount tire plowed


----------



## LapeerLandscape

I have a Boss plow mount LTA04767B fits 2500 3500 Chevy GMC 99-2010. Comes with all battery cables and solenoid and headlight harness (fits up to 07 i think). Asking $550.00 for all.
Randy 810-969-5561


----------



## Defcon 5

Ryan will buy it....He likes collecting Boss mounts...lowblue:


----------



## goinggreen

EPM said:


> Anyone in the Lansing area looking for any additional work?


What do you have i might be able to.


----------



## Brian Ivey

What a waste of over an inch of precipitation. That's almost all going to be rain. Who's ready for some snow?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Brian Ivey said:


> What a waste of over an inch of precipitation. That's almost all going to be rain. Who's ready for some snow?
> 
> View attachment 174670


Not anyone who has cleanups to do.


----------



## hosejockey4506

Selling multiple plow set ups in Fenton mi

Pm me if you want more info

2016 Western mvp3 v blade used 4 times. Includes, plow, mount, handheld controller and wiring for a 2012 Chevy / gmc 2500hd
5500$

2015 Western mvp3 v blade used for 1 season. Includes, plow, mount, handheld controller and wiring for a 2011 Chevy / gmc 2500hd
5250$

9 foot boss straight blade with mount, wiring, handheld controller for a 2008 f450
2500$

9ft 3 yard Western ice breaker stainless steel vbox salter.
3000.00$

8 ft Henderson stainless steel salter 2 yard
1500.00$


----------



## Patrick34

If anyone needs a western plow, we have a western 8 foot straight blade for sale. Older plow, but everything works, good cutting edge. Just added to classified section, $350. Located in Auburn Hills. Call 248.891.5575.


----------



## Strictly Snow

Patrick34 said:


> If anyone needs a western plow, we have a western 8 foot straight blade for sale. Older plow, but everything works, good cutting edge. Just added to classified section, $350. Located in Auburn Hills. Call 248.891.5575.


Ultra mount or uni mount. Is $350 right or was it supposed to be $3500


----------



## Freshwater

Is anybody seeing refreeze out of this tonight?


----------



## Defcon 5

Freshwater said:


> Is anybody seeing refreeze out of this tonight?


Did it freeze in the first place??


----------



## Freshwater

Lol, original freeze? You got me there. 
Looking for ice...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Freshwater said:


> Lol, original freeze? You got me there.
> Looking for ice...


Check the freezer...


----------



## Patrick34

If anyone is looking for additional snow plow work..... we are looking for a snow plow sub-contractor to service a site this winter near Opdyke & Square Lake. Commercial property. If interested, please send PM or call 248.891.5575.


----------



## EPM

goinggreen said:


> What do you have i might be able to.


Please give me a call to discuss site's. (517) 990-0110
Thanks, Nick


----------



## Tberrylawn

Was wondering if any one here could recommend any one for screen printing some t-shirts in the north oakland county area?


----------



## Strictly Snow

We use earth 2 earth in Pontiac with good success 


Tberrylawn said:


> Was wondering if any one here could recommend any one for screen printing some t-shirts in the north oakland county area?


----------



## Tberrylawn

Strictly Snow said:


> We use earth 2 earth in Pontiac with good success


How are their prices?


----------



## Strictly Snow

Tberrylawn said:


> How are their prices?


Very reasonable also varies on quantity. We get or hi-vis tees about $5 a piece.


----------



## Defcon 5

3 weeks before Christmas and it's 50 degrees out....This winter is a Bust....Its over...Come on Spring


----------



## bdryer

Defcon 5 said:


> 3 weeks before Christmas and it's 50 degrees out....This winter is a Bust....Its over...Come on Spring


Heading into December and not a snowflake in sight! This is crazy... Global warming my ***!!


----------



## Jjissa

Any one got some Comerrical work in the Washtenaw county area they looking to sub????


----------



## BUFF

Defcon 5 said:


> 3 weeks before Christmas and it's 50 degrees out....This winter is a Bust....Its over...Come on Spring


Was it over when the Germans Bombed Pearl Harbor......


----------



## Boomer123

Defcon 5 said:


> 3 weeks before Christmas and it's 50 degrees out....This winter is a Bust....Its over...Come on Spring


 last year we didn't get our first snow until about the second week of December and that was the biggest snow event of the entire season


----------



## On a Call

Winters like this make me happy to have contracts


----------



## TheXpress2002

Defcon 5 said:


> 3 weeks before Christmas and it's 50 degrees out....This winter is a Bust....Its over...Come on Spring


Nice avatar.


----------



## On a Call

TheXpress2002 said:


> Nice avatar.


10-4


----------



## LapeerLandscape

I think I'm going to miss 50 degrees, just hope we get some snow this year.


----------



## brookline

LapeerLandscape said:


> I think I'm going to miss 50 degrees, just hope we get some snow this year.


My feeling as well. If it's going to be cold it better snow. Lol. If not I'll take the 50's


----------



## Mark Oomkes

LapeerLandscape said:


> I think I'm going to miss 50 degrees, just hope we get some snow this year.


Todd and I were informed that the FaceSpace said 6" over the weekend...or more. Then again....the reader was probably in a bourbon stupor and missed the "*.*"


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> Todd and I were informed that the FaceSpace said 6" over the weekend...or more. Then again....the reader was probably in a bourbon stupor and missed the "*.*"


I hope not. Maybe for you.


----------



## Defcon 5

Bourbon Fueled forecasts rarely pan out....


----------



## Turf Z

I remember a setup like this for the first snow last year.....


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Turf Z said:


> I remember a setup like this for the first snow last year.....


I don't....lol.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Just about the date also.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

LapeerLandscape said:


> Just about the date also.


I don't like dates...


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> I don't like dates...


Try being a lot more hospitable towards the CFO........ Dates should go better.Thumbs Up


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BUFF said:


> Try being a lot more hospitable towards the CFO........ Dates should go better.Thumbs Up


Understood


----------



## Freshwater

Snow this weekend?


----------



## BossPlow2010

Freshwater said:


> Snow this weekend?


That's what it sounds like, I hope the sun melts it the next day, we're still doing cleanups until Monday.
If only this damn wind would die down


----------



## redskinsfan34

Howdy fellas. Wind is definitely not helping. Have I missed anything or am I getting back in here just in time?


----------



## TheXpress2002

2-4 Saturday 

That is all.


----------



## redskinsfan34

Thanks Ryan


----------



## Defcon 5

TheXpress2002 said:


> 2-4 Saturday
> 
> That is all.


Wanna Bet????.....


----------



## LapeerLandscape

TheXpress2002 said:


> 2-4 Saturday
> 
> That is all.


I dont believe it. What about next week.


----------



## TheXpress2002

LapeerLandscape said:


> I dont believe it. What about next week.


That is all for Sat.

Next week is epic.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

TheXpress2002 said:


> That is all for Sat.
> 
> Next week is epic.


Wanna bet???


----------



## TheXpress2002

Mark Oomkes said:


> Wanna bet???


Yes


----------



## Mark Oomkes

TheXpress2002 said:


> Yes


Understood


----------



## Lightningllc

Hey dusting this morning, Lake bands are moving in the metro area.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Lightningllc said:


> Hey dusting this morning, Lake bands are moving in the metro area.


Holy MIA Batman...


----------



## LapeerLandscape

TheXpress2002 said:


> That is all for Sat.
> 
> Next week is epic.


It only be epic if we didnt plow and still got payed.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Lightningllc said:


> Hey dusting this morning, Lake bands are moving in the metro area.


Man the battle stations or head to the liquor store.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

LapeerLandscape said:


> Man the battle stations or head to the liquor store.


Why not both?


----------



## firelwn82

Hey all... Any idea why my DD controller has a flashing light and no operation? Just changed out the isolation module and the controller but still the same gig... Merry Christmas all...


----------



## firelwn82

Disregard.... All systems are a go....


----------



## Mike_PS

ok, back on point and enough with the uncalled for back and forth


----------



## Boomer123

Michael J. Donovan said:


> ok, back on point and enough with the uncalled for back and forth


 if you got rid of a couple of members this thread would be enjoyable again.


----------



## Mike_PS

if said members could refrain from going off topic and actually contributing then it will be enjoyable again and we won't have to remove them Thumbs Up


----------



## Boomer123

Michael J. Donovan said:


> if said members could refrain from going off topic and actually contributing then it will be enjoyable again and we won't have to remove them Thumbs Up


 yeah how's that working out for you


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Boomer123 said:


> yeah how's that working out for you


So much anger...


----------



## Freshwater

Looking for an hourly sub for some drives in Westland garden city Livonia area, couple in canton also.


----------



## Tberrylawn

I have Boss SL2 head lights for sale if any one is interested, made the up grade to the SL3. If interested please PM me.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> So much anger...


Did eye miss someting


----------



## Patrick34

Picked up a late signing account in Clarkston. Looking for a skid loader to plow a commercial property in Clarkston this winter. If anyone is interested, contact me asap. Thanks. Patrick @ 248.891.5575.


----------



## gunsworth

I think less than 5% of crap posted here has any relevance to anything let alone the thread title.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

LapeerLandscape said:


> Did eye miss someting


https://www.plowsite.com/threads/non-se-michigan-weather-thread.161771/

There's a few posters that show up for winter, make a dozen posts in the SEMI thread per year, seldom to never post in any other threads to help others or throughout the year and consider this thread their personal playground and get bent when there's a post\poster that doesn't meet their approval.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> https://www.plowsite.com/threads/non-se-michigan-weather-thread.161771/
> 
> There's a few posters that show up for winter, make a dozen posts in the SEMI thread per year, seldom to never post in any other threads to help others or throughout the year and consider this thread their personal playground and get bent when there's a post\poster that doesn't meet their approval.


Oh I see them, they contribute absolutely nothing to this SEMI or any other thread from my MVP wont raise to what size pusher for a Toolcat. They come on here only if they see snow in the forecast and they complain about the weather, the forecaster and share nothing but negativity.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

LapeerLandscape said:


> Oh I see them, they contribute absolutely nothing to this SEMI or any other thread from my MVP wont raise to what size pusher for a Toolcat. They come on here only if they see snow in the forecast and they complain about the weather, the forecaster and share nothing but negativity.


Eggsactly...


----------



## redskinsfan34

I only post in here during the winter but I try not to be too negative. I certainly appreciate our forecasters efforts. Noaa has lowered there totals for tomorrow.


----------



## Tberrylawn

What are they now calling for? 1inch? I'd really like to be able to get a push out of it.


----------



## redskinsfan34

For Ann arbor area 1 to 2 inches


----------



## Mark Oomkes

redskinsfan34 said:


> I only post in here during the winter but I try not to be too negative. I certainly appreciate our forecasters efforts. Noaa has lowered there totals for tomorrow.


Nothing wrong with that...but you don't fit the profile I described.


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes said:


> Nothing wrong with that...but you don't fit the profile I described.


Do I fit your profile???


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Defcon 5 said:


> Do I fit your profile???


You broke the mold...there is no profile for you...


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Defcon 5 said:


> Do I fit your profile???


You probably fit one down at police headquarters.


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes said:


> You broke the mold...there is no profile for you...


Understood


----------



## redskinsfan34

Mark Oomkes said:


> Nothing wrong with that...but you don't fit the profile I described.


Understood as well.


----------



## Tberrylawn

I am only 29 years old and I tell y'all what these millennials might be the death of me! (yes I know my age puts me in the millennial bracket) Does any one want to work any more? Jesus, I had a kid call on wednesday looking for work, I told him id give him a shot, I text him today to prepare him for tonight and he informs me he can't work!!


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Tberrylawn said:


> I am only 29 years old and I tell y'all what these millennials might be the death of me! (yes I know my age puts me in the millennial bracket) Does any one want to work any more? Jesus, I had a kid call on wednesday looking for work, I told him id give him a shot, I text him today to prepare him for tonight and he informs me he can't work!!


Sounds about right.


----------



## Tberrylawn

What are you guys paying shovelers?


----------



## BossPlow2010

Tberrylawn said:


> What are you guys paying shovelers?


I'm offering 15-20 per hour. Still no bites.
I've had good help in the past, usually those in college are a pretty good asset in the summer months, and may be able to work in the winter

One of the things that concerns me is all these kid's moms who are admitted to the hospital a day or two after they start working.

I had one kid working for me who's girlfriend asked him to leave early so they could go out to dinner. He stayed late that night. :laughing:


----------



## Defcon 5

BossPlow2010 said:


> I'm offering 15-20 per hour. Still no bites.
> I've had good help in the past, usually those in college are a pretty good asset in the summer months, and may be able to work in the winter
> 
> One of the things that concerns me is all these kid's moms who are admitted to the hospital a day or two after they start working.
> 
> I had one kid working for me who's girlfriend asked him to leave early so they could go out to
> 
> dinner. He stayed late that night. :laughing:


Hard to find good help....Harder to find good help to be a shovel monkey....How does this problem get solved??...


----------



## delong17

There is a void in hourly workers in our area. Even if you offer $18-22 per hour for a shoveler, there is still always an excuse. Everyone is feeling it. Unless you have money to give everyone on your staff salary for the winter, or hire guys that don't mind working a second job (as a shoveler or machine operator) that has a work schedule that can be flexible to be tired on their job. In my opinion, there is no workforce that can afford to work "when it snows". Or blatantly, don't want to work in the landscape/snow industry, but think they do for 2 snow shifts(college kids). 

We have had horrible issues with employees the past 2 years, growing pains x10. While we have 'a handful' of great ones that we treat very well. There is some sort of attraction of employees in the landscape industry that are in the demographic that is prone to injuring themselves on the job, have to be micromanaged the entire time(and checked on during their tasks), or have an emergency hospital visit once a week.

Hope you guys all have a great winter. Ryan, any updates on the storms coming up. In terms of inches we can expect to see, rather than "Epic" as a keyword for 1" of snow. Greatly appreciate your forecasts. 

Cheers


----------



## Boomer123

Ah the all the good old days when you could pay somebody 10 $12 an hour and they would show up bust their ass and come back again the next day and the next day and the next day.


----------



## redskinsfan34

Noaa just lowered their totals again. You have thoughts on that Ryan? Is this turning into a salt run only?


----------



## Defcon 5

redskinsfan34 said:


> Noaa just lowered their totals again. You have thoughts on that Ryan? Is this turning into a salt run only?


I'm sure his thoughts are in the bottom of a Bourbon bottle by now....


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Apparently college students don't go to school AND work anymore?

Either mommy and daddy pay everything or their in debt up to their eyeballs? Advertised at several colleges, not a single response and we're starting at $18 minimum and most of the work is using equipment, not hand work.


----------



## On a Call

Mark Oomkes said:


> Apparently college students don't go to school AND work anymore?
> 
> Either mommy and daddy pay everything or their in debt up to their eyeballs? Advertised at several colleges, not a single response and we're starting at $18 minimum and most of the work is using equipment, not hand work.


Amazing Mark
In fact even surprising. I had no idea that at those wages there would not be a turn out of vast young adults wanting to control the future of their lives. 
However, my hat is off to you for setting up a system that allows you to be able to do this.

Back to those kids...I guess we have spoiled them. I know of too many who are.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

They are dreaming of making 6 figures without any manual labor when they get out of school.


----------



## On a Call

LapeerLandscape said:


> They are dreaming of making 6 figures without any manual labor when they get out of school.


And doing so with working 40 hour weeks, four week vacations( paid ), and medical. Perhaps a car too ?

However some jobs do offer all that, but not mine

12.00 an hour, lunch paid and a coffee in the morning


----------



## Green Glacier

Hello everyone glad to see that nothing has changed hope all is well
Merry Christmas all


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Green Glacier said:


> Hello everyone glad to see that nothing has changed hope all is well
> Merry Christmas all


Lol


----------



## redskinsfan34

Looks to be breaking up a bit on the radar. About 1.25" in Dexter.


----------



## Freshwater

3/4 - 1". Wayne to commerce to Clawson and in between.


----------



## bdryer

Just threw another log on the fire... kinda enjoying being out of the game this season. Be safe out there guys (and gals). Merry Christmas!


----------



## brookline

Lots are covering downriver


----------



## Freshwater

Still looking to sub some drives out in westland garden city livonia area.
Please pm me if interested.


----------



## On a Call

bdryer said:


> Just threw another log on the fire... kinda enjoying being out of the game this season. Be safe out there guys (and gals). Merry Christmas!


Happy to give you keys so you do not feel left out.


----------



## On a Call

Freshwater said:


> Still looking to sub some drives out in westland garden city livonia area.
> Please pm me if interested.


What kind of sites


----------



## redskinsfan34

bdryer said:


> Just threw another log on the fire... kinda enjoying being out of the game this season. Be safe out there guys (and gals). Merry Christmas!


Why are you out?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

redskinsfan34 said:


> Why are you out?


He's smarter than the rest of us...


----------



## Freshwater

On a Call said:


> What kind of sites


Driveways. I might have someone lined up though. Most of these people I've had for years, I'm just moving away from drives for the most part.


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes said:


> He's smarter than the rest of us...


Not me


----------



## On a Call

Freshwater said:


> Driveways. I might have someone lined up though. Most of these people I've had for years, I'm just moving away from drives for the most part.


10 4

I am not into residential too much only doing a few family members and perhaps a needy neighbor.

I do live in Oak Park if you need help and I am able. Having a several trucks. I also have an employee wanting to start his own sidewalk clearing.


----------



## gunsworth

Does anyone other than ace hardware ($28) still sell these?

Used to get em by the box, not a fan of the midget friendly black Union Tools ones everyone carries now.


----------



## Tberrylawn

gunsworth said:


> Does anyone other than ace hardware ($28) still sell these?
> 
> Used to get em by the box, not a fan of the midget friendly black Union Tools ones everyone carries now.
> 
> Every use the snowplow shovel? Not that much more and is an amazing shovel.
> 
> View attachment 175378


----------



## Strictly Snow

Site One does



gunsworth said:


> Does anyone other than ace hardware ($28) still sell these?
> 
> Used to get em by the box, not a fan of the midget friendly black Union Tools ones everyone carries now.
> 
> View attachment 175378


----------



## bdryer

redskinsfan34 said:


> Why are you out?


Rather spend time in a warmer climate this year with the wife... can't do that when you're on call.


----------



## redskinsfan34

bdryer said:


> Rather spend time in a warmer climate this year with the wife... can't do that when you're on call.


Understood


----------



## LapeerLandscape

bdryer said:


> Rather spend time in a warmer climate this year with the wife... can't do that when you're on call.


Most guys would rather spend time out in the cold then with their wife.


----------



## gunsworth

Those are great for pushing, but dont hold enough when you need to scoop. Also need 2 for each of my 4 plow vehicles. And back to the topic of workers these days, i dont want to worry about guys losing 50$ shovels each storm... ironically i have one of those showplows and i found it in the road lol. Thanks though


----------



## gunsworth

Strictly Snow said:


> Site One does


Which location? The 2 ive been to had the union tools version?


----------



## redskinsfan34

Did Ryan not post about totals today lately? Or did I possibly miss it?


----------



## Defcon 5

redskinsfan34 said:


> Did Ryan not post about totals today lately? Or did I possibly miss it?


He is Bizzie tracking this massive winter storm


----------



## BossPlow2010

redskinsfan34 said:


> Did Ryan not post about totals today lately? Or did I possibly miss it?


Not to discredit Ryan at all, (he does a pretty good job) if you're on the Facebook, there's a page that's worth following called SE Michigan Snowcast.
Unfortunately, one of the things that page doesn't do is post about longer range forecasts, his updates are only about 2-4 days advance


----------



## redskinsfan34

BossPlow2010 said:


> Not to discredit Ryan at all, (he does a pretty good job) if you're on the Facebook, there's a page that's worth following called SE Michigan Snowcast.
> Unfortunately, one of the things that page doesn't do is post about longer range forecasts, his updates are only about 2-4 days advance


I follow that guy as well. I like to get info from as many good sources as I can. By the way. Everything is covered in Dexter and Chelsea. About a half inch down as of now.


----------



## gunsworth

redskinsfan34 said:


> Did Ryan not post about totals today lately? Or did I possibly miss it?


Epic! Its gonna be epic! A week filled with epic proportions!


----------



## Mark Oomkes

gunsworth said:


> Epic! Its gonna be epic! A week filled with epic proportions!


Epic proportions of bourbon???


----------



## ParksLandscaping

Looking for a sub for two commercial sites on Dixie Highway in Waterford. Any help would be greatly appreciated.

David Parks - call/text 248-765-7844


----------



## bdryer

LapeerLandscape said:


> Most guys would rather spend time out in the cold then with their wife.


LOL...!! I would tend to agree with this statement but I'm at that point in my life where spending time with the wife is the lesser of two evils!! I know I'm going to miss my time behind the plow but, really guys, NOT plowing is sounding better and better.
And just so you all know... I've stopped the commercial side of plowing but have retained a few of my better paying customers for their residential needs. So, still kinda in the game, just not as intensly as before.
Good luck this season guys, and cheers!


----------



## cuttingedge13

That was fun!!!


----------



## Defcon 5

Ryan Rexroth has informed me that we need to take it to a Code Epic....Man your battlestations fellas and lets be careful out there......:terribletowel:


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Defcon 5 said:


> Ryan Rexroth has informed me that we need to take it to a Code Epic....Man your battlestations fellas and lets be careful out there......:terribletowel:


Literally?


----------



## Freshwater

Not often you see a clipper packing like this.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Is it packing heat???


----------



## Defcon 5

Freshwater said:


> Not often you see a clipper packing like this.


I try not to think about anyone's Package


----------



## Freshwater

Still looking for a sub for some drives for Westland garden city Livonia canton area. 12-15 or so.

2 at beck and Warren

7 in commerce area.

2 at beck and 8mile.

Most of these can be had perminantly, some are tied to commercial lots and can only be subbed. 
Good pay on all. I'm moving away from drives. Some have mowing possibilities included.

Call Aaron if interested 2484218476 thanks.


----------



## moosey

I know some of you are having troubles finding guys to work.

I have 2 guys for shoveling, 1 says he knows how to plow. 
Anybody around Waterford, Pontiac, Bloomfield or West Bloomfield in need. Let me know. Shoot me a call/text 
248.390.3182


----------



## kg26

Anyone need a guy with a blower let me know.


----------



## redskinsfan34

kg26 said:


> Anyone need a guy with a blower let me know.


I'd bet there's a bunch of guys on here that could use you. Look back in the thread a few pages


----------



## LapeerLandscape

This thing is still huge all the way back to Wisconsin.


----------



## Freshwater

Gotta love accuweather...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Hopefully it's done by midnight.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> Hopefully it's done by midnight.


Its let up and picked back up a couple times over here.


----------



## cleanlines

anyone in southeast michigan ie monroe county have a spare boss v plow motor 2 lug version they want to sell???? ive got one thats laying down on me


----------



## kg26

Rolling out so I don't have to be out all night.


----------



## redskinsfan34

Me too. Everyone be safe


----------



## gunsworth

Anyone have an alternator for a 6.0 ford laying around. My dads just dropped a deuce.


----------



## kg26

Its all fluff boys!! At least in se oak county


----------



## kg26

adam5557 said:


> Hey guys I was curious as to how many plowable snows did you have for your residentials last year?thanks


like 4


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Man this was a hard thread to find..... Odd that the weather threat is in networking, probably because of something Mark did

https://articles.mlive.com/news/index.ssf/2017/12/snowplows_with_cameras_mdot.amp


----------



## Freshwater

Well then break time?


----------



## Freshwater

kg26 said:


> Anyone need a guy with a blower let me know.


Pm sent.


----------



## gunsworth

Freshwater said:


> Well then break time?


Explains why those sites i used to do looked like shizz all week. 4pm for finish time with 1.75in of fluff? Lol good luck with that


----------



## redskinsfan34

I don't really care to break down one's definition of epic. But, to me, that was a pretty busy week. In my opinion Ryan was pretty accurate. Would like to see more posts from him on here though.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

gunsworth said:


> Explains why those sites i used to do looked like shizz all week. 4pm for finish time with 1.75in of fluff? Lol good luck with that


Salting a couple of our private roads yesterday I was flabbergasted at the number of "professionally" staked driveways that hadn't been plowed by 9 AM.


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes said:


> Salting a couple of our private roads yesterday I was flabbergasted at the number of "professionally" staked driveways that hadn't been plowed by 9 AM.


Are you sure you were not Flummoxed or Befuddled???


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Defcon 5 said:


> Are you sure you were not Flummoxed or Befuddled???


All of the above...best one was a private road that had already signed with another contractor but asked us for a price for next season because they weren't happy with the current contractor.


----------



## Defcon 5

redskinsfan34 said:


> I don't really care to break down one's definition of epic. But, to me, that was a pretty busy week. In my opinion Ryan was pretty accurate. Would like to see more posts from him on here though.


Agreed....Busy week....Ryan had a Maxxxforce week...I think he and some others need a quite week to glue the fleet back together


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Defcon 5 said:


> Agreed....Busy week....Ryan had a Maxxxforce week...I think he and some others need a quite week to glue the fleet back together


Shirley dew...we are at 18" give or take Saturday to Saturday.


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes said:


> Shirley dew...we are at 18" give or take Saturday to Saturday.


Bragger.....Dont know around here...Guessing around 10" for that time frame...I'm sure I will be corrected....


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> All of the above...best one was a private road that had already signed with another contractor but asked us for a price for next season because they weren't happy with the current contractor.


They will stick with the other guy to save a couple bucks and ***** about the service.


----------



## Defcon 5

LapeerLandscape said:


> They will stick with the other guy to save a couple bucks and ***** about the service.


That's the truth....The site im responsible for is a private High end neighborhood with over a square mile of Roads...The emails that come in complaining are just comical...People are clueless


----------



## Mark Oomkes

LapeerLandscape said:


> They will stick with the other guy to save a couple bucks and ***** about the service.


Not so sure aboot that.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Mark Oomkes said:


> Shirley dew...we are at 18" give or take Saturday to Saturday.


Careful you might get deleted..... But yeah stop bragging.


----------



## Luther

I wonder how many people are out salting this morning. Or earlier. Lots of ice out here. Doesn’t really matter it’s a few degrees above freezing.


----------



## Defcon 5

Luther said:


> I wonder how many people are out salting this morning. Or earlier. Lots of ice out here. Doesn't really matter it's a few degrees above freezing.


Are you????


----------



## Luther

Of course. If there's ice living out there we have to kill it.

No worries. You didn't miss a call.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Defcon 5 said:


> Are you????


Did you "lose" your phone?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Luther said:


> I wonder how many people are out salting this morning. Or earlier. Lots of ice out here. Doesn't really matter it's a few degrees above freezing.


I mentioned it to a couple "buddies" last night...I was scoffed at.

We salted last night\early this morning.


----------



## Defcon 5

Luther said:


> Of course. If there's ice living out there we have to kill it.
> 
> No worries. You didn't miss a call.


I wasn't worried....You only bring me in when you need the "A" Team....This little stuff isn't worth my time or talents


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes said:


> I mentioned it to a couple "buddies" last night...I was scoffed at.
> 
> We salted last night\early this morning.


You have "Buddies"????


----------



## LapeerLandscape

We salted a little.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Defcon 5 said:


> You have "Buddies"????


Hence...the quotation marks.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Defcon 5 said:


> I wasn't worried....You only bring me in when you need the "A" Team....This little stuff isn't worth my time or talents


I just threw up...a lot.


----------



## Randall Ave

Defcon 5 said:


> You have "Buddies"????


I hear his name is Polly.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

LapeerLandscape said:


> We salted a little.


Your napkin???


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> Your napkin???


My eggs at breakfast.


----------



## snowace

Looking to Sub a Site in Novi
Apx. 1.5 Acres, Full Service 

PM If you have availability


----------



## Defcon 5

Christmas Eve plow in our future....Some people I know need to avoid the Bourbon Nog and take this serious....Literally


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Defcon 5 said:


> Christmas Eve plow in our future....Some people I know need to avoid the Bourbon Nog and take this serious....Literally


Will it be diabolical??? Eh...


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes said:


> Will it be diabolical??? Eh...


No...This is the precursor to the "Diabolical" week ahead


----------



## Turf Z

oooo weeee the New Years weekend looks bad :|


----------



## BossPlow2010

Defcon 5 said:


> No...This is the precursor to the "Diabolical" week ahead


Thought you said the season was over like last month :laughing:


----------



## Defcon 5

BossPlow2010 said:


> Thought you said the season was over like last month :laughing:


I don't recall that.....


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Turf Z said:


> oooo weeee the New Years weekend looks bad :|


Diabolically EPIC ???


----------



## redskinsfan34

Would love to hear Ryan's thoughts. Does he still post here?..............


----------



## Defcon 5

redskinsfan34 said:


> Would love to hear Ryan's thoughts. Does he still post here?..............


You have in a round about way...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Maybe it's EPICALLY diabolical....

BTW...he's bizzie. Not sure with what...


----------



## LapeerLandscape

BossPlow2010 said:


> Thought you said the season was over like last month :laughing:


He meant for the fiscal year...


----------



## Boomer123

redskinsfan34 said:


> Would love to hear Ryan's thoughts. Does he still post here?..............


Not much anymore. I miss his forcasts.


----------



## kg26

Boomer123 said:


> Not much anymore. I miss his forcasts.


His forcast were spot on


----------



## lawns4life

Looks like Oakland, Macomb, and Wayne counties have been upgraded to a WSW with 5-7”, we will see..


----------



## kg26

lawns4life said:


> Looks like Oakland, Macomb, and Wayne counties have been upgraded to a WSW with 5-7", we will see..


Every bit of 7 in Oakaland, least it was power.


----------



## johnnywaz

What a beast!


----------



## LapeerLandscape

johnnywaz said:


> View attachment 175869
> What a beast!


Look at that awesome truck, I wonder who's it is?


----------



## johnnywaz

LapeerLandscape said:


> Look at that awesome truck, I wonder who's it is?


Kids wanted to go to Meijer to buy some more toys with their Christmas money. I figured I would take a gander at your truck. Looks nice.


----------



## Defcon 5

LapeerLandscape said:


> Look at that awesome truck, I wonder who's it is?


Does it have heat??


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Defcon 5 said:


> Does it have heat??


Yes it does, you would like it.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

johnnywaz said:


> Kids wanted to go to Meijer to buy some more toys with their Christmas money. I figured I would take a gander at your truck. Looks nice.


Got its workout yesterday...lowblue:
I must have just missed you, drove thru there just after 5 on my way back from STE in Almont.


----------



## Luther

Why don’t you salt with?


----------



## Luther

Defcon 5 said:


> Does it have heat??


Heat is overrated.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Luther said:


> Heat is overrated.


You Shirley don't want him getting too comfortable...then he'll start demanding luxuries.


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes said:


> You Shirley don't want him getting too comfortable...then he'll start demanding luxuries.


Understood


----------



## BossPlow2010

Luther said:


> Heat is overrated.


Especially when it's this warm out.

On a side note, got a call from Ferrandino on Christmas night for a parking lot that their contractor hadn't done.


----------



## Luther

Mark Oomkes said:


> You Shirley don't want him getting too comfortable...then he'll start demanding luxuries.


 Exactly. Like wanting extra pay just because it's Christmas Eve and Christmas Day. There are so many people out there without jobs that would appreciate working on those days.

Back to heat… there's no such thing as cold. If you're cold you're just underdressed.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Luther said:


> Exactly. Like wanting extra pay just because it's Christmas Eve and Christmas Day. There are so many people out there without jobs that would appreciate working on those days.
> 
> Back to heat… there's no such thing as cold. If you're cold you're just underdressed.


Sounds like an entitled union monkey...


----------



## Luther

BossPlow2010 said:


> Especially when it's this warm out.
> 
> On a side note, got a call from Ferrandino on Christmas night for a parking lot that their contractor hadn't done.


I hope you didn't help Ferrandino out. They're the bottom of the barrel. They have screwed so many people out of their hard work in the past.

If you do, do it on your terms. Make them pay your price, make them pay you in advance for the job you're about to do, wait until the funds clear and don't sign their contract. Make them sign your contract.


----------



## BossPlow2010

Luther said:


> I hope you didn't help Ferrandino out. They're the bottom of the barrel. They have screwed so many people out of their hard work in the past.
> 
> If you do, do it on your terms. Make them pay your price, make them pay you in advance for the job you're about to do, wait until the funds clear and don't sign their contract. Make them sign your contract.


I had them sign my contract.

I did not have them prepay (hopefully that doesn't bite me in the ass)

I charged a premium hourly price, had them sign my agreement.
One of the things that frustrated me is they had called me prior to plowing the lot and was begged by them not to put more than 2000 lbs down on the lot.
I kindly explained to them that with the temps and the amount of hard pack, the required amount of salt would be higher.

They asked if I wanted the seasonal contract, but they weren't entertained by my counter bid.
To be quite frank, their contract was pretty demanding on what needed to be done, the lot has vehicular traffic 24 hours a day, has handicap and elderly people going in and out and has a fair amount of tight spaces.

I was thinking about it a little more
last night and what I'd do differently.
I probably wouldn't take an "emergency plowing" on unless i was dealing with the building owner/ property manager directly.

Hopefully it'll work out.
I do a property down the road, it'll be interesting to see how the property is handle from this point forward.
Thanks for the tips Jim! :waving:


----------



## Luther

I don’t mean to be critical, but you made an error. They certainly have the ability to prepay you. For your sake I hope I’m wrong, but I have a bad feeling that you’re going to get screwed for helping them. They now have you right where they want you.


----------



## BossPlow2010

Luther said:


> I don't mean to be critical, but you made an error. They certainly have the ability to prepay you. For your sake I hope I'm wrong, but I have a bad feeling that you're going to get screwed for helping them. They now have you right where they want you.


Jim I respect your statements, like I said hopefully I don't get screwed on it, however, it will certainly have been a learning experience.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Luther said:


> Heat is overrated.





Mark Oomkes said:


> You Shirley don't want him getting too comfortable...then he'll start demanding luxuries.


If you make him too comfortable he might hang around longer like a stray dog.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Luther said:


> Why don't you salt with?


I bought 3 spreaders this year, 2 used snowex 9500 supremaxx and used 5 yard Henderson hydraulic v box. Right now the snowex's are working great.


----------



## Luther

Rubber conveyor belt?


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Luther said:


> Rubber conveyor belt?


21 inch wide chain, the whole thing is like new and I kind of stole it. All I have to do is weld some tie downs in the dump. It already has hydraulics at the back with a compu spread controller. I still have the under tail gate swenson that came on it.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

LapeerLandscape said:


> 21 inch wide chain, the whole thing is like new and I kind of stole it. All I have to do is weld some tie downs in the dump. It already has hydraulics at the back with a compu spread controller. I still have the under tail gate swenson that came on it.


Interested in selling it?


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> Interested in selling it?


The swenson under tail gate? probably


----------



## Defcon 5

LapeerLandscape said:


> The swenson under tail gate? probably


Swenson????.....Isnt that Meyers?????....Mark will be all over it


----------



## Defcon 5

Luther said:


> Rubber conveyor belt?


I think yours is a one of a kind....Like you


----------



## Mark Oomkes

LapeerLandscape said:


> The swenson under tail gate? probably


No


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Defcon 5 said:


> I think yours is a one of a kind....Like you


And for that we can all be thankful...


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes said:


> And for that we can all be thankful...


Thankful...Grateful....Overjoyed


----------



## Luther

Defcon 5 said:


> I think yours is a one of a kind....Like you


Ahh...that's so sweet.

You too Mark. Thanks for the compliment. Means a lot coming from you. Defco not so much. He's bucking for extra Christmas pay. He's should consider himself lucky to have a place to go to and break trucks.

Supersized salters are good to have. Rubber conveyor is hungry salt's Kryptonite.


----------



## Defcon 5

Nice Looking Yard ornament


----------



## Luther

Well, if WGTZ hadn't taken so long to install a new 10' Boss V on the flatbed cause their workforce gets to take weeks off so they can go hunting we could've had it installed by now.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Defcon 5 said:


> Nice Looking Yard ornament


Hey were collectors.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Luther said:


> Well, if WGTZ hadn't taken so long to install a new 10' Boss V on the flatbed cause their workforce gets to take weeks off so they can go hunting we could've had it installed by now.


I wasn't aware Weingartz was a union shop.


----------



## Luther

johnnywaz said:


> View attachment 175869
> What a beast!


Defcon drives a beast too. Here's his daily driver...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Luther said:


> Defcon drives a beast too. Here's his daily driver...
> 
> View attachment 175898


Looks like it has heat...watt is he complaining aboot?


----------



## Luther

It actually has too much heat. It's been overheating on him when he plows. Getting a new fan clutch installed in it tomorrow so there should be no need for him to play musical trucks any more. 

It was one of the backups that had the no heat issue with.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

I think he's just a complainer...


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Luther said:


> It actually has too much heat. It's been overheating on him when he plows. Getting a new fan clutch installed in it tomorrow so there should be no need for him to play musical trucks any more.
> 
> It was one of the backups that had the no heat issue with.


My fan clutch kicks on about 1/2 way across a mejier lot if I'm working it hard.


----------



## johnnywaz

Luther said:


> Defcon drives a beast too. Here's his daily driver...
> 
> View attachment 175898


That's a nice rig to!


----------



## Mark Oomkes

My L8000 fan never shuts oof.

Where did you find that one?


----------



## Luther

City of Detoilet


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Luther said:


> City of Detoilet


Did they lose it?


----------



## gunsworth

BossPlow2010 said:


> I had them sign my contract.
> 
> I did not have them prepay (hopefully that doesn't bite me in the ass)
> 
> I charged a premium hourly price, had them sign my agreement.
> One of the things that frustrated me is they had called me prior to plowing the lot and was begged by them not to put more than 2000 lbs down on the lot.
> I kindly explained to them that with the temps and the amount of hard pack, the required amount of salt would be higher.
> 
> They asked if I wanted the seasonal contract, but they weren't entertained by my counter bid.
> To be quite frank, their contract was pretty demanding on what needed to be done, the lot has vehicular traffic 24 hours a day, has handicap and elderly people going in and out and has a fair amount of tight spaces.
> 
> I was thinking about it a little more
> last night and what I'd do differently.
> I probably wouldn't take an "emergency plowing" on unless i was dealing with the building owner/ property manager directly.
> 
> Hopefully it'll work out.
> I do a property down the road, it'll be interesting to see how the property is handle from this point forward.
> Thanks for the tips Jim! :waving:


they roped me into one like that last year. was easy, right on my route and priced right. OMFG are they a pain in the azzzz. only you can plow it and you need to use a silly app. they require very high liability, and youll need your insurance rewritten. this all comes out after you are roped into it. the amount of paperwork was ********. then they will call you all the friggen time asking if services were rendered (always seemed to be on a sunday morning when it was like 45 degrees and i would be spending time with the family.

Then have fun submitting an invoice, the hoops they make you jump through are hilarious. i think they finally paid me in like July, they also applied themselves some discount of like 15%, i didnt even bother fighting anymore. literally told them to go eff themselves the 30 times they called and emailed me asking me to renew for this season.

Run Like hell man, they will try and tell you everything you read about them is not true and they have changed. I cant think of one single good thing to say about them other than they have very nice and convincing liars on the phone


----------



## John_DeereGreen

gunsworth said:


> they roped me into one like that last year. was easy, right on my route and priced right. OMFG are they a pain in the azzzz. only you can plow it and you need to use a silly app. they require very high liability, and youll need your insurance rewritten. this all comes out after you are roped into it. the amount of paperwork was ********. then they will call you all the friggen time asking if services were rendered (always seemed to be on a sunday morning when it was like 45 degrees and i would be spending time with the family.
> 
> Then have fun submitting an invoice, the hoops they make you jump through are hilarious. i think they finally paid me in like July, they also applied themselves some discount of like 15%, i didnt even bother fighting anymore. literally told them to go eff themselves the 30 times they called and emailed me asking me to renew for this season.
> 
> Run Like hell man, they will try and tell you everything you read about them is not true and they have changed. I cant think of one single good thing to say about them other than they have very nice and convincing liars on the phone


Yep.

Run Forrest run!!!!!


----------



## BossPlow2010

gunsworth said:


> they roped me into one like that last year. was easy, right on my route and priced right. OMFG are they a pain in the azzzz. only you can plow it and you need to use a silly app. they require very high liability, and youll need your insurance rewritten. this all comes out after you are roped into it. the amount of paperwork was ********. then they will call you all the friggen time asking if services were rendered (always seemed to be on a sunday morning when it was like 45 degrees and i would be spending time with the family.
> 
> Then have fun submitting an invoice, the hoops they make you jump through are hilarious. i think they finally paid me in like July, they also applied themselves some discount of like 15%, i didnt even bother fighting anymore. literally told them to go eff themselves the 30 times they called and emailed me asking me to renew for this season.
> 
> Run Like hell man, they will try and tell you everything you read about them is not true and they have changed. I cant think of one single good thing to say about them other than they have very nice and convincing liars on the phone


When I was getting signatures and taking photos, I spoke with the store manager, apparently they were so dissatisfied with Ferrandino that they had dropped them for Summer and they would consider it for winter. 
I told them I'd deal with them directly, but didn't want to go through Ferrandino again.
Perhaps I'll be getting a call from them in a few days.


----------



## johnnywaz

Whew having a heat wave right now, it’s up to -16 at 8:15am. Lol


----------



## Defcon 5

I have been informed by Bourbonweather.com that a "Epic" plowing event in the near future


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Defcon 5 said:


> I have been informed by Bourbonweather.com that a "Epic" plowing event in the near future


What was it? A foot of snow, 20" of ice then another 100" of snow?


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes said:


> What was it? A foot of snow, 20" of ice then another 100" of snow?


I didn't ask.....Diabolical and Epic were used..Thats all I needed to hear to spring into action


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Defcon 5 said:


> I didn't ask.....Diabolical and Epic were used..Thats all I needed to hear to spring into action


Understood


----------



## redskinsfan34

Defcon 5 said:


> I have been informed by Bourbonweather.com that a "Epic" plowing event in the near future


I'm not trying to be a jerk. But people come on here for Ryan's forecasts. All of this sarcastic stuff doesn't help in any way. All it does is entertain 2 or 3 people on this thread while they hold the fact that they know the actual forecast over everyone else. I'm about done.


----------



## gunsworth

redskinsfan34 said:


> I'm not trying to be a dick. But people come on here for Ryan's forecasts. All of this sarcastic bull**** doesn't help in any way. All it does is entertain 2 or 3 people on this thread while they hold the fact that they know the actual forecast over everyone else. I'm about done.


1. Find a dartboard and write weather scenarios on it (stick to worst case scenarios). 
2. Throw darts at it.

Problem solved!

This place died a long time ago....


----------



## Defcon 5

redskinsfan34 said:


> I'm not trying to be a jerk. But people come on here for Ryan's forecasts. All of this sarcastic stuff doesn't help in any way. All it does is entertain 2 or 3 people on this thread while they hold the fact that they know the actual forecast over everyone else. I'm about done.


My lord...What a bunch of babys...Here's a thought...Try getting the forecast on your own...Part of being a professional is being just that...Professional...I rarely rely on Ryan or anyone else for that matter for my weather info...Why don't you ask you "Million" dollar snow buddy in Ohio for your forecasts...Im sure he has a metorogist on staff.....Btw...It's snowing out...If your not out by now...Your customers are suffering


----------



## LapeerLandscape

redskinsfan34 said:


> I'm not trying to be a jerk. But people come on here for Ryan's forecasts. All of this sarcastic stuff doesn't help in any way. All it does is entertain 2 or 3 people on this thread while they hold the fact that they know the actual forecast over everyone else. I'm about done.


I watch Jim Can-a-tuna on the weather channel.


----------



## boss75

redskinsfan34 said:


> I'm not trying to be a jerk. But people come on here for Ryan's forecasts. All of this sarcastic stuff doesn't help in any way. All it does is entertain 2 or 3 people on this thread while they hold the fact that they know the actual forecast over everyone else. I'm about done.


Entertainers only two jerks


----------



## Mike_PS

I agree so let's get back on point...no need for the same two to continue to stir the pot, cause trouble or make fun of anyone. so, Ryan please feel free to come back and continue with your weather updates and Mark and Todd can refrain from interacting with him or don't post at all if you can't keep yourself causing problems. there are more here than not that appreciate the updates, etc.

and again, let's get back to talking SE Michigan weather. thanks


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Michael J. Donovan said:


> I agree so let's get back on point...no need for the same two to continue to stir the pot, cause trouble or make fun of anyone. so, Ryan please feel free to come back and continue with your weather updates and Mark and Todd can refrain from interacting with him or don't post at all if you can't keep yourself causing problems. there are more here than not that appreciate the updates, etc.
> 
> and again, let's get back to talking SE Michigan weather. thanks


FWIW...we interact with Ryan every day...him not posting has nothing to do with us. Todd works with him...

Is our lake effect reaching you guys?


----------



## Freshwater

Mark Oomkes said:


> FWIW...we interact with Ryan every day...him not posting has nothing to do with us. Todd works with him...
> 
> Is our lake effect reaching you guys?


No not yet. Though it looks like the lake is going to enhance tonight's storm

Not sure what the argument is. ******* has always supported Ryan. Defcon and Mark are clearly friends with him off plowsite. I don' believe defcon and Mark are holding Ryan's foreasts over our heads. They appear to be genuine with the intent to give those of us who support Ryan a heads up about what' to come. 
The problem has always been the hand full of posters who only post negative BS when Ryan misses. And I'm not talking about the guys who contribute to the site but just don't buy ryans forecasts, theres nothing wrong with that.We all know who I'm talking about, they're never here for other topics or contributions. They just attack and pile on. I doubt things will ever be what they used to be and that's a shame.


----------



## Sprinkler_guy

Luther said:


> Defcon drives a beast too. Here's his daily driver...
> 
> View attachment 175898


Always loved the white and stainless steel combo for some reason, can't explain why.


----------



## Luther

For those who didn’t service their sites Saturday morning because they were “closed” for the weekend will pay a price trying to get them back in shape for tomorrow morning.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Luther said:


> For those who didn't service their sites Saturday morning because they were "closed" for the weekend will pay a price trying to get them back in shape for tomorrow morning.


That's why they make Arctic's.... So just curious do you then charge a customer again before they reopen...?


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Luther said:


> For those who didn't service their sites Saturday morning because they were "closed" for the weekend will pay a price trying to get them back in shape for tomorrow morning.


Experience talking?


----------



## Luther

Nope. Just my eyeballs telling me so.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

We plowed everything Sat night and will salt jobs that werent open tomorrow morning.


----------



## Sprinkler_guy

Is anybody on here running a SDLG loader? I see quite a few of them parked around the area. Was considering buying a new skid steer this year, but the pricing on these loaders seem to be decent. I was looking at the smaller one yard model, was wondering if anyone had feedback


----------



## Defcon 5

Sprinkler_guy said:


> Is anybody on here running a SDLG loader? I see quite a few of them parked around the area. Was considering buying a new skid steer this year, but the pricing on these loaders seem to be decent. I was looking at the smaller one yard model, was wondering if anyone had feedback


Troy Clogg has a few around town....Have not heard anything positive or negative about the loaders


----------



## goinggreen

Truck for sale link posted below

https://www.plowsite.com/threads/fs-04-f350-reg-cab-western-plow.172587/#post-2246660


----------



## Tberrylawn

Hey Mark, I came across another forum talking about back blades. Do you still use yours?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Tberrylawn said:


> Hey Mark, I came across another forum talking about back blades. Do you still use yours?


You'll have to PM me or ask in another thread, I don't want to take this one off topic.


----------



## Tberrylawn

Lol Roger that!


----------



## Tberrylawn

Pm sent Mark.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Tberrylawn said:


> Pm sent Mark.


Just working on an answer.


----------



## madskier1986

Sprinkler_guy said:


> Is anybody on here running a SDLG loader? I see quite a few of them parked around the area. Was considering buying a new skid steer this year, but the pricing on these loaders seem to be decent. I was looking at the smaller one yard model, was wondering if anyone had feedback


They are nice and are already having issues. They are like the Buyers of the loader industry. Or as one of my guys say..they are the china volvo's. I would not buy one.


----------



## John_DeereGreen

Sprinkler_guy said:


> Is anybody on here running a SDLG loader? I see quite a few of them parked around the area. Was considering buying a new skid steer this year, but the pricing on these loaders seem to be decent. I was looking at the smaller one yard model, was wondering if anyone had feedback


The price points are defiantly attractive. I might try to get a demo for a storm yet this winter. We need another 2.5ish yard machine.


----------



## FredG

John_DeereGreen said:


> The price points are defiantly attractive. I might try to get a demo for a storm yet this winter. We need another 2.5ish yard machine.


I don't think I would bash them yet, They our basically admitting there a lower end loader, Not all fluffed up minus all the computer stuff just the engine that is just a Duetz which has success in much of the heavy equipment world.

It's just basic like loaders back in the late 80's basically. $40K difference in a comparable loader without the fluff is mighty attractive when buying new. JMO


----------



## FredG

Furthermore the Chinese can build quality to. Just depends how much money you want to spend. Most would be surprised when you by american and your vehicle is loaded up with parts from China. Especially GM that has two plants in China.


----------



## John_DeereGreen

FredG said:


> I don't think I would bash them yet, They our basically admitting there a lower end loader, Not all fluffed up minus all the computer stuff just the engine that is just a Duetz which has success in much of the heavy equipment world.
> 
> It's just basic like loaders back in the late 80's basically. $40K difference in a comparable loader without the fluff is mighty attractive when buying new. JMO


Quite honestly, as long as it goes forward and backward, and is reliable, and has decent dealer support I don't really care what the name on the machine is.

I paid 70k for an 06 Cat 930G with 3500 hours on it in December. So for a close comparison in operating weight, a brand new loader for 105k seems like a good price.


----------



## FredG

Defcon 5 said:


> Troy Clogg has a few around town....Have not heard anything positive or negative about the loaders


I'm sure there nothing to brag about besides the money you save lol. Than again I'm sure they will get the job done.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

You get what you pay for...


----------



## FredG

John_DeereGreen said:


> Quite honestly, as long as it goes forward and backward, and is reliable, and has decent dealer support I don't really care what the name on the machine is.
> 
> I paid 70k for an 06 Cat 930G with 3500 hours on it in December. So for a close comparison in operating weight, a brand new loader for 105k seems like a good price.


This is my point, Not to mention with out all the computer they may be decent to repair. I been retired a while and have not been around a lot of this new stuff in loaders, I do know with all these computers the guys I know that rent been down for computer issues. Samsung was another nice loader that faded away, Cummins engine, Clark transmission, What more do you need than that moving snow.


----------



## FredG

Mark Oomkes said:


> You get what you pay for...


No Question about it,


----------



## Mark Oomkes

I'm going to go oot on a limb and say you should probably buy 2, so when the first one breaks and the parts are either in the middle of the Pacific or waiting offshore California, you have a backup.


----------



## Defcon 5

The question you have to ask yourself is this...Why are these loaders half the price of a Cat or Deere???...Save a dollar...gonna cost you ten...But what do I know...


----------



## FredG

I searched for negative reviews on this loader, Does not mean there is not any. They come to PS if reviews like the quick cube lol.


----------



## John_DeereGreen

Defcon 5 said:


> The question you have to ask yourself is this...Why are these loaders half the price of a Cat or Deere???...Save a dollar...gonna cost you ten...But what do I know...


I agree, and that's what makes me hesitant.


----------



## Luther

Mark Oomkes said:


> I'm going to go oot on a limb and say you should probably buy 2, so when the first one breaks and the parts are either in the middle of the Pacific or waiting offshore California, you have a backup.


 That's what they did. There are no dealers or parts availability for these.


----------



## Defcon 5

Shouldn't you be resting instead of trolling the internet....Gonna be a Busy night....


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Defcon 5 said:


> Shouldn't you be resting instead of trolling the internet....Gonna be a Busy night....


Busy why, what did you hear?


----------



## Defcon 5

LapeerLandscape said:


> Busy why, what did you hear?


I am not allowed to post on hear on what I heard....Its just hear say...If a true weather "expert" would like to post...The forum is open


----------



## Mike_PS

Defcon 5 said:


> I am not allowed to post on hear on what I heard....Its just hear say...If a true weather "expert" would like to post...The forum is open


don't make things up and act like you can't post about the weather on here, you're more than welcome to do that


----------



## boss75

Defcon 5 said:


> I am not allowed to post on hear on what I heard....Its just hear say...If a true weather "expert" would like to post...The forum is open


Ah, just go for it, it's not like thier going to send you to Jackson.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

I heard we have a 50% chance of weather.


----------



## John_DeereGreen

Luther said:


> That's what they did.


So what's the benefit of saving money on them if you buy extras just to have backups?


----------



## Sprinkler_guy

Defcon 5 said:


> The question you have to ask yourself is this...Why are these loaders half the price of a Cat or Deere???...Save a dollar...gonna cost you ten...But what do I know...


I've never stopped to think about that as dumb as it sounds. When I was on the website the msrp for the one yard loader was right at 55k, a used 906 cat with about 1200hrs the dealer wanted 70k and change. I appreciate the input and feedback from everyone


----------



## Defcon 5

Michael J. Donovan said:


> don't make things up and act like you can't post about the weather on here, you're more than welcome to do that


Understood....


----------



## grassmaster06

Sleeting in wyandotte,


----------



## kg26

Inches in Birmingham Id say at least2


----------



## Bigrd1

Whats everyone hearing for Friday/Saturday?


----------



## grassmaster06

Bigrd1 said:


> Whats everyone hearing for Friday/Saturday?


Couple inches to 12 in ,storm is still coming together.


----------



## grassmaster06

Lots of ice out there this morning also


----------



## BossPlow2010

grassmaster06 said:


> Lots of ice out there this morning also


Weren't many contractors out at 230


----------



## On a Call

gunsworth said:


> Does anyone other than ace hardware ($28) still sell these?
> 
> Used to get em by the box, not a fan of the midget friendly black Union Tools ones everyone carries now.
> 
> View attachment 175378


Menards 19.00


----------



## On a Call

BossPlow2010 said:


> Weren't many contractors out at 230


Thar was why we salted yesterday


----------



## Sprinkler_guy

grassmaster06 said:


> Couple inches to 12 in ,storm is still coming together.


I heard we have potential for some decent snow this weekend as well


----------



## Luther

We might get a break to get only 12 based on some of these forecasts? Still too early to tag.


----------



## Defcon 5

Luther said:


> We might get a break to get only 12 based on some of these forecasts? Still too early to tag.


I am not believing anything until I hear it from Ryan


----------



## Freshwater

I'm ok with the totals as long as its snow. I have no interest in any of that combo crap.


----------



## lawnkid14

I know I do more reading than posting here. BUT, my local salt supplier is limiting new pre-pay orders of salt to us smaller guys because he says there is going to be a shortage this year. Did anyone hear/have any more information on supply levels for the year? Thanks


----------



## Defcon 5

lawnkid14 said:


> I know I do more reading than posting here. BUT, my local salt supplier is limiting new pre-pay orders of salt to us smaller guys because he says there is going to be a shortage this year. Did anyone hear/have any more information on supply levels for the year? Thanks


He is covering his rear....Depends on how the rest of the winter plays out....Still quite a bit on Cargills dock...Detroit Salt still has a fair amount of that pretty blue salt..


----------



## John_DeereGreen

lawnkid14 said:


> I know I do more reading than posting here. BUT, my local salt supplier is limiting new pre-pay orders of salt to us smaller guys because he says there is going to be a shortage this year. Did anyone hear/have any more information on supply levels for the year? Thanks


Don't give the mines any ideas to start saying that "s" word and have an excuse to double prices


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Freshwater said:


> I'm ok with the totals as long as its snow. I have no interest in any of that combo crap.


You might not have an option.


----------



## Freshwater

LapeerLandscape said:


> You might not have an option.


So true. At least we get a full night sleep tonight.


----------



## Defcon 5

Spring has sprung.....Winter is Over


----------



## FredG

Defcon 5 said:


> Spring has sprung.....Winter is Over


Layoff is over,


----------



## Defcon 5

FredG said:


> Layoff is over,


Never was laid off....Working two jobs


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Defcon 5 said:


> Never was laid off....Working two jobs


Of course...since you took 6 months oof just because of a couple grabbers.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Defcon 5 said:


> Never was laid off....Working two jobs


Define working... If you can.....


----------



## Defcon 5

LapeerLandscape said:


> Define working... If you can.....


I guarantee I work as hard as you....


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Defcon 5 said:


> I guarantee I work as hard as you....


I've seen him "working"...that isn't saying mulch.


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes said:


> I've seen him "working"...that isn't saying mulch.


Eggzakly


----------



## Defcon 5

I have been informed that the NAM models have all come together and we are now in the "Bulls Eye"....If this person spewing this rhetoric had half a sak he would come on here and say as such...


----------



## delong17

Well after that bust of a storm today. From 12" down to 6", down to 3" and end up with a 1/2" of icy slush. I find out more great news. I don't want to say this, but suppliers are "running out" of salt..... Supposedly.

My supplier for my salt, which i prepaid for 200 tons of salt for the season, is raising their rates $15 dollars per ton to offset the the cost of trucking. Saying that the lines to load up salt down in Detroit are taking 4-5+ hours to load up one train of salt.

Is this a beginning to 2014 where salt prices raised from $60 to $100+ per ton? I hope not.

Anyways, if anyone has access to 50 tons of salt direct shipped, I would greatly appreciate a PM.

Thanks,

Jason


----------



## viper881

Haven’t heard of any rates increase on my side at all.


----------



## delong17

Thats weird, any one else? I even called Angelos just to check and see. They aren't shipping to anyone who hasn't bought salt from them in the past. 

Then I called osborn, who told me Angelos is at 75% of their allotment.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

The rumours of shortages are starting to float...


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Someone yells shortage and the price goes up. I am really surprised osborns would tell you where someone else is at with their allotment.


----------



## delong17

I agree! I didn’t want to be the first one to say it since suppliers are blaming it on municipalities loading and not having time for the truckers to load salt.... I was pretty surprised that they told me that too.


----------



## Strictly Snow

Anybody near Walton and Adams in Rochester Hills that can throw down 3/4 ton of salt for me ASAP? 
Shawn 2488415097


----------



## Defcon 5

delong17 said:


> Thats weird, any one else? I even called Angelos just to check and see. They aren't shipping to anyone who hasn't bought salt from them in the past.
> 
> Then I called osborn, who told me Angelos is at 75% of their allotment.


You do realize that is not Osborns salt...


----------



## Defcon 5

This was unloading Thursday next to Osborns dock....


----------



## delong17

Defcon 5 said:


> You do realize that is not Osborns salt...


im not 100% sure what you mean, but i know that osborn buys salt from a salt supplier and angelos goes through osborn to truck the salt to them. is that correct?


----------



## Defcon 5

delong17 said:


> im not 100% sure what you mean, but i know that osborn buys salt from a salt supplier and angelos goes through osborn to truck the salt to them. is that correct?


Osborns Dock...Osborn rents Dock and facilitates salt for said company


----------



## On a Call

Defcon 5 said:


> This was unloading Thursday next to Osborns dock....
> View attachment 176556


No ice on the river ??


----------



## On a Call

So...who is paying over 50 ? 

We were at 38


----------



## delong17

anyone want to get me 50 tons delivered , i would greatly appreciate it. I am getting screwed by my supplier right now.


----------



## On a Call

where


----------



## delong17

Troy,MI - PM Me or call 248-390-9309


----------



## Defcon 5

On a Call said:


> No ice on the river ??


Nope...That's the Rouge River...It all flowed out a few days ago...I'm sure some is starting to form again with these balmy temps


----------



## Defcon 5

delong17 said:


> anyone want to get me 50 tons delivered , i would greatly appreciate it. I am getting screwed by my supplier right now.


Call Rock Bottom Express...Rumor has it...He has 20k tons that he is selling...At a premium of course


----------



## On a Call

I should sell what I have and make a million 

How about 20 ton picked up for say...$ 2000


----------



## On a Call

Defcon 5 said:


> Nope...That's the Rouge River...It all flowed out a few days ago...I'm sure some is starting to form again with these balmy temps


Your photo looks like one of those spy photos 

Sneeking up to the river take a photo and send it on....look what happening.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Defcon 5 said:


> Call Rock Bottom Express...Rumor has it...He has 20k tons that he is selling...At a premium of course


Wouldnt surprise me if they werent the first ones to yell salt shortage.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

LapeerLandscape said:


> Wouldnt surprise me if they werent the first ones to yell salt shortage.


Purty shure we got a call or email from them a couple weeks ago talking aboot a shortage already.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Defcon 5 said:


> Nope...That's the Rouge River...It all flowed out a few days ago...I'm sure some is starting to form again with these balmy temps


With all the crap in it, does it ever freeze?

Have a creek that runs behind one of our customers, not sure exactly where it starts, never once seen ice on it, not even in '14-'15. Ducks swimming in it all winter long.


----------



## Defcon 5

LapeerLandscape said:


> Wouldnt surprise me
> 
> 
> 
> Mark Oomkes said:
> 
> 
> 
> With all the crap in it, does it ever freeze?
> 
> Have a creek that runs behind one of our customers, not sure exactly where it starts, never once seen ice on it, not even in '14-'15. Ducks swimming in it all winter long.
Click to expand...


----------



## Defcon 5

It's a lot cleaner than when I first started down in that area 25 years ago....The occasional dead body or oil slick will float by


----------



## Tberrylawn

Salt shortage looks to be in full effect eh.


----------



## cgrappler135

Angelos just bumped salt to $125 a ton. Night have to break out my old liquid unit. Does anyone know where I can get a spray boom for it?


----------



## Ajlawn1

****BULK ROCK SALT FOR SALE****


----------



## Tberrylawn

cgrappler135 said:


> Angelos just bumped salt to $125 a ton. Night have to break out my old liquid unit. Does anyone know where I can get a spray boom for it?


No kidding!! That's the most I've heard. One of my suppliers is at $110 the other is $80.


----------



## John_DeereGreen

Wow...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Compass has stopped deliveries to commercial customers in the Detoilet area for the time being.


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes said:


> Compass has stopped deliveries to commercial customers in the Detoilet area for the time being.


K....


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Defcon 5 said:


> K....


L..


----------



## Defcon 5

It can Stop now....


----------



## Defcon 5

cgrappler135 said:


> Angelos just bumped salt to $125 a ton. Night have to break out my old liquid unit. Does anyone know where I can get a spray boom for it?


One thing I never understood....Poor planning by the salt company's and suppliers...Heavy demand...The product becomes hard to come by...So over night what salt is left on the docks has doubled and even tripled in some cases....Isnt that called price gouging and it's supposed to be against the law??...I understand supply and demand...I also understand as a supplier you sat there and promised X amount to me and now your screwing me


----------



## Luther

Is it only happening here or is it happening everywhere? WTF. 

Crazy how the government can sieze vessels of salt and keep it away from commercial trade


----------



## Mark Oomkes

So far just down by you. Although we did not get a confirmation for the order we placed today...

Back in '14 they locked it up just to fill their bins that weren't empty.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

I have been seeing a quite a few loads of salt going to Lapeer county road commission


----------



## Defcon 5

LapeerLandscape said:


> I have been seeing a quite a few loads of salt going to Lapeer county road commission


Why???....You woodticks up there don't need to salt the roads


----------



## Mark Oomkes

LapeerLandscape said:


> I have been seeing a quite a few loads of salt going to Lapeer county road commission


I thought you didn't have plowed or salted roads over there...


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Defcon 5 said:


> Why???....You woodticks up there don't need to salt the roads





Mark Oomkes said:


> I thought you didn't have plowed or salted roads over there...


I think they ran out or close to it on Friday. They had a hard time getting the roads back and some are still terrible.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Someone said from Ontario all the way to Chicago....


----------



## Luther

They’re reporting it was space junk not meteor. Whatever was it sure was a huge explosion. I just happen to be outside when I saw the flash and heard the explosion. At first I thought it was a transformer blowing about a block away. I don’t know exactly where it entered the atmosphere, but it sure was close.


----------



## On a Call

*Okay guys....

For me it is all pretty simple, supply and demand.

Salt is a commodity on free trade. Yeah right...when you control the supply to create a demand prices are driven up, and something is wrong. But that is done with just about anything.

So...it is pretty simple. 
*
_*As you know there is salt out there is no shortage of product or greed. I know I am small potatoes...but I have salt.*_


----------



## On a Call

Ajlawn1 said:


> Someone said from Ontario all the way to Chicago....
> 
> View attachment 176684


Thank you for that information !! I was wondering what it was...sitting here it sounded like lightning but knew no weather was happening and no flash.

Now....I need to go find it.

Makes you wonder...how safe are we ??';;

https://www.clickondetroit.com/news...-flash-in-metro-detroit-we-re-looking-into-it

So did anyone see it ?


----------



## gunsworth

On a Call said:


> *Okay guys....
> 
> For me it is all pretty simple, supply and demand.
> 
> Salt is a commodity on free trade. Yeah right...when you control the supply to create a demand prices are driven up, and something is wrong. But that is done with just about anything.
> 
> So...it is pretty simple.
> *
> _*As you know there is salt out there is no shortage of product or greed. I know I am small potatoes...but I have salt.*_


Such a racket, every place has a different excuse and says the others are lying, but still charge same increase. Oh we had a truck hit a unicorn so salt costs more.... oh salt now comes from the moon, so it takes more gas... little leprechauns have started eating the supply and we cant stop them...

I wish there was a way contractors could band together like farmers do for feed and get the upper hand on municipalities. Sick of seeing them burn thriugh inches of snow just because "eff you we are guaranteed salt for cheap all season"


----------



## Mark Oomkes

gunsworth said:


> Such a racket, every place has a different excuse and says the others are lying, but still charge same increase. Oh we had a truck hit a unicorn so salt costs more.... oh salt now comes from the moon, so it takes more gas... little leprechauns have started eating the supply and we cant stop them...
> 
> I wish there was a way contractors could band together like farmers do for feed and get the upper hand on municipalities. Sick of seeing them burn thriugh inches of snow just because "eff you we are guaranteed salt for cheap all season"


What I don't get is you'd think one of the salt mines would _WANT_ to sell strictly to commercial customers since they hose us so much compared to what muni's pay.


----------



## John_DeereGreen

I would guess there is something in the state contracts that says muni's get priority and the mines have to shut private guys off to keep the muni's supplied. 

And I agree it's bull that city/state trucks will salt 4-6 times for 3-4" of snow instead of plowing once and salting twice. I've seen odot multiple times salting nearly dry pavement on state routes and the interstate.


----------



## Defcon 5

There have been Cement shortages the last couple of years....The cement plants don't jack the price up 50%- 100% in the middle of it...Everyone gets quotas based on usage...


----------



## MotorCityGrading

Where can i get 25 Tons of salt picked up for a reasonable price in the metro Detroit area?


----------



## Defcon 5

MotorCityGrading said:


> Where can i get 25 Tons of salt picked up for a reasonable price in the metro Detroit area?


What do you consider "Reasonable"??


----------



## Tberrylawn

Quick question for the boss guys, I have a boss VXT it won't hop off the truck, first time this has happened. I am on level ground. Any suggestions?


----------



## Ajlawn1

Tberrylawn said:


> Quick question for the boss guys, I have a boss VXT it won't hop off the truck, first time this has happened. I am on level ground. Any suggestions?


So what the tower is not unlatching and leaning forward? Or it is, and the bars on the blade mount are not clearing the hooks on the truck mount?


----------



## Tberrylawn

Ajlawn1 said:


> So what the tower is not unlatching and leaning forward? Or it is, and the bars on the blade mount are not clearing the hooks on the truck mount?


Its the bars not clearing the hooks.


----------



## Ajlawn1

I think the truck mount holes are supposed to be around 15.5" from ground or some crap is the ideal push beam height... Depending if my spreader is full of salt mine gets stuck sometimes also... Just yank down on the light tower a little more....


----------



## Tberrylawn

I will try this again. Normally it will budge, tho when I tried it seemed like she wasn't willing to move.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Make sure the truck is forward a little so the mount hooks are not tight and bound against the plow bars....


----------



## boss75

Had the same issue, once you get if off by some of the above suggestions, spray the plow connections and truck connections with fluid film or some other penetrating oil, I found build up of salt, dirt and light rust will keep the plow from operating correctly.


----------



## MotorCityGrading

Defcon 5 said:


> What do you consider "Reasonable"??


Not $100+ a ton


----------



## Tberrylawn

MotorCityGrading said:


> Not $100+ a ton


Not to sure you're gonna find that right now...


----------



## BossPlow2010

Tberrylawn said:


> Not to sure you're gonna find that right now...


Well we're paying 76 a ton so ya.

Edit: I reread the additional question, I'll bet you could find some suppliers that would be willing to sell you that, especially if you didn't purchase it all at once


----------



## On a Call

Tberrylawn said:


> Quick question for the boss guys, I have a boss VXT it won't hop off the truck, first time this has happened. I am on level ground. Any suggestions?


are the pin retracting ?


----------



## MotorCityGrading

BossPlow2010 said:


> Well we're paying 76 a ton so ya.
> 
> Edit: I reread the additional question, I'll bet you could find some suppliers that would be willing to sell you that, especially if you didn't purchase it all at once


I was paying $72 but i foresee it getting close to $100. Next year i will buy close to 100 tons before season next year


----------



## magnatrac

We keep a Small bin stocked in our barn. Last Tuesday I got a small load at $ 62 per yard. Yesterday it was up to $90 , and today we paid $100 per yard. I'm not allowed to buy more until next Tuesday. We fill up the bin when it's nice out, was hoping to be full again with the nice weather the next couple of days. I don't really care about the price , just wish I could buy more.


----------



## Tberrylawn

On a Call said:


> are the pin retracting ?


Yes the pins are retracting, I haven't gone out and tried to get it off yet. I'll update when I do.


----------



## On a Call

Tberrylawn said:


> Yes the pins are retracting, I haven't gone out and tried to get it off yet. I'll update when I do.


10 4


----------



## gunsworth

Tberrylawn said:


> Yes the pins are retracting, I haven't gone out and tried to get it off yet. I'll update when I do.


Put a 2x4 under each outer edge. Wierd you didn't have the issue before. Once off make sure your beam is at the right height.


----------



## On a Call

gunsworth said:


> Put a 2x4 under each outer edge. Wierd you didn't have the issue before. Once off make sure your beam is at the right height.


yeppers


----------



## BossPlow2010

Tberrylawn said:


> I will try this again. Normally it will budge, tho when I tried it seemed like she wasn't willing to move.


You can lift the PS mount with a floor jack, also make sure you're on level ground, meaning no snow, ice, gravel or kids are under your wheels.

I've had a similar issue in the past and after swearing at it and shoveling the snow it came off with ease. 
Also salt being in the hopper will cause issues as well


----------



## Luther

gunsworth said:


> Such a racket, every place has a different excuse and says the others are lying, but still charge same increase. Oh we had a truck hit a unicorn so salt costs more.... oh salt now comes from the moon, so it takes more gas... little leprechauns have started eating the supply and we cant stop them...
> 
> I wish there was a way contractors could band together like farmers do for feed and get the upper hand on municipalities. Sick of seeing them burn thriugh inches of snow just because "eff you we are guaranteed salt for cheap all season"


 As ridiculous sounding as this post is, it's riddled with truth. We are nearing the end of January and Detroit has recorded just 28 inches of total snowfall Big woop, we're little over our average. And we are the only region in the country in a "salt crisis" with people gouging, doubling the price of salt and ripping off other people. There is plenty of salt out there regardless of what people are telling other people. The real problem is the discombobulated distribution system that is in place in SE Michigan.


----------



## Luther

If the forecast holds for the next two weeks and we get little to no snow, watch all these opportunists backpedal.


----------



## Luther

What’s doubly upsetting is that once the big boy Angelo doubles his price the piddly wannabes like Beauchamp and great deal products raise their price just because Angelo did. They’re salt cost has not increased, but they have no problem screwing all the little guys just make a quick buck off of them. Capitalism with a capital K. They are part of the problem not the solution.


----------



## On a Call

Luther said:


> What's doubly upsetting is that once the big boy Angelo


Thought SiteOne owned them ?


----------



## Tberrylawn

On a Call said:


> Thought SiteOne owned them ?


They do.


----------



## BossPlow2010

Luther said:


> What's doubly upsetting is that once the big boy Angelo doubles his price the piddly wannabes like Beauchamp and great deal products raise their price just because Angelo did. They're salt cost has not increased, but they have no problem screwing all the little guys just make a quick buck off of them. Capitalism with a capital K. They are part of the problem not the solution.


One of the many reasons I think it's important to form relationships with multiple suppliers.


----------



## On a Call

Luther said:


> What's doubly upsetting is that once the big boy Angelo doubles his price the piddly wannabes like Beauchamp and great deal products raise their price just because Angelo did. They're salt cost has not increased, but they have no problem screwing all the little guys just make a quick buck off of them. Capitalism with a capital K. They are part of the problem not the solution.


Yeppers...much like cornering the market


----------



## On a Call

I tend to work with brokers


----------



## Defcon 5

On a Call said:


> I tend to work with brokers


You do???.....Please explain further how this helps you in this situation...Brokers will screw you just as fast as anyone else...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Brokers are pretty much the ones doing the screwing in this situation.


----------



## branhamt

Could a co-op be formed to where we just get around Angelo's or the big companies that are always gouging us contractors?

Of course it would have to be managed somehow but there's no reason why we have to keep going through a season and not knowing what the price of salt is going to be and affecting our Revenue. Screw the big guys if they don't want to play fair.


----------



## Tberrylawn

I was able to get my plow off by doing the 2x4 trick. How ever I have owned this plow for 6 years. Been on my current truck for a year and a half I've never have had this problem on level ground. Any ideas what it could be?


----------



## Freshwater

Luther said:


> As ridiculous sounding as this post is, it's riddled with truth. We are nearing the end of January and Detroit has recorded just 28 inches of total snowfall Big woop, we're little over our average. And we are the only region in the country in a "salt crisis" with people gouging, doubling the price of salt and ripping off other people. There is plenty of salt out there regardless of what people are telling other people. The real problem is the discombobulated distribution system that is in place in SE Michigan.


Can you explain how the distribution works here and what could be different?


----------



## On a Call

Defcon 5 said:


> You do???.....Please explain further how this helps you in this situation...Brokers will screw you just as fast as anyone else...


Not really as long as your broker is not a thief, lair, squally wag, or a jerk. So if your prices went up....they are one of the above.

But...does our prices go up when we have 5 times the amount of normal snow ???? NO, not unless you fall into one of the above.


----------



## On a Call

branhamt said:


> Could a co-op be formed to where we just get around Angelo's or the big companies that are always gouging us contractors?
> 
> Of course it would have to be managed somehow but there's no reason why we have to keep going through a season and not knowing what the price of salt is going to be and affecting our Revenue. Screw the big guys if they don't want to play fair.


Good idea and a great thought.

However who is going to collect the money  Me ? LOL

I think you could be onto something.

Then when the big guys prices seem like a greased broom handle we can all show them a robin.


----------



## branhamt

On a Call said:


> Good idea and a great thought.
> 
> However who is going to collect the money  Me ? LOL
> 
> I think you could be onto something.
> 
> Then when the big guys prices seem like a greased broom handle we can all show them a robin.


Well the money part could be prepaid like we do now. Just wouldn't have to worry about fluctuations during the season.


----------



## BossPlow2010

Luther said:


> As ridiculous sounding as this post is, it's riddled with truth. We are nearing the end of January and Detroit has recorded just 28 inches of total snowfall Big woop, we're little over our average. And we are the only region in the country in a "salt crisis" with people gouging, doubling the price of salt and ripping off other people. There is plenty of salt out there regardless of what people are telling other people. The real problem is the discombobulated distribution system that is in place in SE Michigan.


So Jim,
With your Experience in snow and ice and the companies you've worked with have you ever dealt with snow insurance?
From what I've looked into (very little) the way it works is you can base your policy on a per push or seasonal type set up, or both.
If you allocate X amount of salt for the season because you figure that x amount of salt will treat Y amount of snow and you'll pay Z amount of dollars for x amount of salt.
If your policy is set up on the Y amount of snow and you receive more than that amount, also which would potentially make you pay more Z amount of dollars because of S&D and that's more than you allocated. 
So the question in all of this mumbo jumbo, could you potentially claim this on and insurance policy because you earn less profit overall for the season.


----------



## On a Call

branhamt said:


> Well the money part could be prepaid like we do now. Just wouldn't have to worry about fluctuations during the season.


10 4 !!!


----------



## Mark Oomkes

I don't prepay for salt. I have terms with my vendors.

I could prepay if I used my LOC, but I'm not going to.


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes said:


> I don't prepay for salt. I have terms with my vendors.
> 
> I could prepay if I used my LOC, but I'm not going to.


Why let people make money off your hard earned Amish money....Correct??


----------



## Eyesell

Thank god I got 210 yards before the prices sky rocked....whoop, whoop !


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Defcon 5 said:


> Why let people make money off your hard earned Amish money....Correct??


Eggzactly


----------



## On a Call

Defcon 5 said:


> Why let people make money off your hard earned Amish money....Correct??


Exactly


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Defcon 5 said:


> Why let people make money off your hard earned Amish money....Correct??


FriedEggzactly


----------



## Snow Blast

Tberrylawn said:


> I was able to get my plow off by doing the 2x4 trick. How ever I have owned this plow for 6 years. Been on my current truck for a year and a half I've never have had this problem on level ground. Any ideas what it could be?


I had the same issue before and the springs were getting weak on the plow. Try putting some more tension on the springs, if you have adjustment threads left or time for new springs.


----------



## Luther

BossPlow2010 said:


> So Jim,
> With your Experience in snow and ice and the companies you've worked with have you ever dealt with snow insurance?
> From what I've looked into (very little) the way it works is you can base your policy on a per push or seasonal type set up, or both.
> If you allocate X amount of salt for the season because you figure that x amount of salt will treat Y amount of snow and you'll pay Z amount of dollars for x amount of salt.
> If your policy is set up on the Y amount of snow and you receive more than that amount, also which would potentially make you pay more Z amount of dollars because of S&D and that's more than you allocated.
> So the question in all of this mumbo jumbo, could you potentially claim this on and insurance policy because you earn less profit overall for the season.


Snow insurance is based on snowfall total. Depending on the type of policy you want it could be a daily total, monthly total or seasonal total. There's no payout based on your profit margin. Contractors will normally hedge against high snow totals and salt suppliers will insure themselves against low snow totals.


----------



## Luther

Let me clarify something… High snow total will protect you if you’re heavy on seasonal contracts. Low snow total will protect you if your heavy with per push and per app contracts.


----------



## Defcon 5

Luther said:


> Let me clarify something… High snow total will protect you if you're heavy on seasonal contracts. Low snow total will protect you if your heavy with per push and per app contracts.


Are these policy's expensive and geared towards somewhat the larger snow contractors???


----------



## Luther

Not really. Larger companies certainly have more to lose if their business is heavy on one side or the other, but everything is relative. A smaller company can insure itself against a single client contract if it wants.

The best insurance is to have a natural hedge being a healthy mix of seasonal and per push/per application agreements.


----------



## Defcon 5

Luther said:


> Not really. Larger companies certainly have more to lose if their business is heavy on one side or the other, but everything is relative. A smaller company can insure itself against a single client contract if it wants.
> 
> The best insurance is to have a natural hedge
> 
> being a healthy mix of seasonal and per push/per application agreements.


Can you also get insurance to hedge against a questionable employee....Let's say one that you claim is hard on equipment and a slacker???


----------



## Luther

Don’t need it… There’s already a law in place that protects the employer. It’s called at will employment. You can be fired for cause...cause you break to much stuff...cause you drink too mulch Mountain Dew...cause you loose too many spinners... those would be just the tip of the iceberg.


----------



## Defcon 5

Luther said:


> Don't need it… There's already a law in place that protects the employer. It's called at will employment. You can be fired for cause...cause you break to much stuff...cause you drink too mulch Mountain Dew...cause you loose too many spinners... those would be just the tip of the iceberg.


K...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

What aboot just cause they're a moron???


----------



## Luther

That works too. Officially it’s best to fire someone for gross misconduct.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Loosing 2 spinners????


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes said:


> Loosing 2 spinners????


Lost the same one twice.....Second Time it was run over and smashed....Why don't you just get back to Antiquing and mind your own Bobber


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes said:


> What aboot just cause they're a moron???


If that's the case....Your wife would have fired you long ago


----------



## BossPlow2010

Luther said:


> That works too. Officially it's best to fire someone for gross misconduct.


I only spoke with Robert from Kansas City about it and he referenced a company in the area which is why I asked you. 
I know just like me, he's in the business to make money so there's potentially more lucrative options.
Thanks again. :waving:


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Defcon 5 said:


> Lost the same one twice.....Second Time it was run over and smashed....Why don't you just get back to Antiquing and mind your own Bobber


Understood


----------



## Mark Oomkes

So I just made a trip to the armpit of Murca and back and the whole salt shortage issue was fresh in my mind. 

A few observations: IMO, it is unconscionable that in parts of Michigan and most of Ohio there was an accumulation of salt residue on the shoulders of highways and the turnpike. Absolutely ridiculous. In certain spots in Ohio, I couldn't see the white lane markings on the roads...again, because the roads had so much salt residue on them. There were parts of the turnpike that initially I thought had windblown snow on the shoulders...it was salt residue. Trees along the road in certain areas in both states were white from salt residue. 

I am not kidding. I thought SE Michigan was bad when it came to overapplication of salt, but they have nothing on Ohio. It's disgusting. If a doctor overmedicated a patient like ODOT and MDOT overapply salt, they would either have their license pulled, be sued for malpractice or both. 

And all the while, private contractors suffer. 

To be fair, plenty of parking lots were white with salt residue as well. And I admit, we have done the same thing from time to time. But I consider our services a failure if a parking lot or sidewalk is white with salt residue a day or two after a storm. It means we overapplied.


----------



## John_DeereGreen

It's rare to see the cities here plowing anything unless there's 4" down. They just salt it away.


----------



## Ajlawn1

If you have white salt residual a day or two after a storm all that means is you have eliminated a step and pre salted for the next storm.... There is no exact science to how much needs to be applied due to temps, ground temps, snow (faux or real). Everyone wants results when they leave so yes 9/10 times you most likely applied more then is needed. I would rather error on the side of caution with more then less for any flashing and so forth that could happen after you leave the site... Normally on a perfect storm we can be finished say by 5am and leaving and everyone knows the coldest temps usually show up a little later in the 6-8am range, I want to make sure I am covered.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> If you have white salt residual a day or two after a storm all that means is you have eliminated a step and pre salted for the next storm.... There is no exact science to how much needs to be applied due to temps, ground temps, snow (faux or real). Everyone wants results when they leave so yes 9/10 times you most likely applied more then is needed. I would rather error on the side of caution with more then less for any flashing and so forth that could happen after you leave the site... Normally on a perfect storm we can be finished say by 5am and leaving and everyone knows the coldest temps usually show up a little later in the 6-8am range, I want to make sure I am covered.


I totally get it. I do. But there are ways around that. And those methods reduce the need for higher applications of salt. I've been doing it for years and very infrequently are our parking lots white. And I don't have to be concerned with refreeze.


----------



## BossPlow2010

Ajlawn1 said:


> If you have white salt residual a day or two after a storm all that means is you have eliminated a step and pre salted for the next storm.... There is no exact science to how much needs to be applied due to temps, ground temps, snow (faux or real). Everyone wants results when they leave so yes 9/10 times you most likely applied more then is needed. I would rather error on the side of caution with more then less for any flashing and so forth that could happen after you leave the site... Normally on a perfect storm we can be finished say by 5am and leaving and everyone knows the coldest temps usually show up a little later in the 6-8am range, I want to make sure I am covered.


I too would rather error on the side of caution, but you stated that you eliminated a step as far as pre salting for the next storm, does that mean you're going to charge the customer for pre salting a storm 3 days prior to it happening?
If that's what you are saying, I don't think that's a good tactic.

Also as far as over applying, it really depends on where in the parking lot
Most spreaders can't adjust application rate to certain sides on fly, so areas such as under car ports and such may have more salt where as the entrance may have less salt because of the traffic carrying it in and out.

One more note I'd like to add, I intentionally over apply at entrances and exits, I feel cars track the salt in throughout the parking lot.


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes said:


> I totally get it. I do. But there are ways around that. And those methods reduce the need for higher applications of salt. I've been doing it for years and very infrequently are our parking lots white. And I don't have to be concerned with refreeze.


We have talked about this before....It boils down to atleast in this area....People want instant gratification...They want their lot or road pavement at all times...This leads to over application....


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> If you have white salt residual a day or two after a storm all that means is you have eliminated a step and pre salted for the next storm....


So what happens when it rains in between and the presalting is washed down the drain?

What happens when it dries out and becomes an airborne particulate that increases pollution? Gets sucked into air handling units and causes corrosion there?



Defcon 5 said:


> We have talked about this before....It boils down to atleast in this area....People want instant gratification...They want their lot or road pavement at all times...This leads to over application....


I understand that as well, and I have witnessed the same thing around Chitcago...but at what point are contractors or moreso...municipalities perpetuating the problem? They're not liable for idiots that wreck while driving too fast for conditions.


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes said:


> So what happens when it rains in between and the presalting is washed down the drain?
> 
> What happens when it dries out and becomes an airborne particulate that increases pollution? Gets sucked into air handling units and causes
> 
> corrosion there?
> 
> I understand that as well, and I have witnessed the same thing around Chitcago...but at what
> 
> point are contractors or moreso...municipalities perpetuating the problem? They're not liable for idiots that wreck while driving too fast for conditions.


Turnpikes are Private roads....


----------



## Ajlawn1

BossPlow2010 said:


> I too would rather error on the side of caution, but you stated that you eliminated a step as far as pre salting for the next storm, does that mean you're going to charge the customer for pre salting a storm 3 days prior to it happening?
> If that's what you are saying, I don't think that's a good tactic.
> 
> Also as far as over applying, it really depends on where in the parking lot
> Most spreaders can't adjust application rate to certain sides on fly, so areas such as under car ports and such may have more salt where as the entrance may have less salt because of the traffic carrying it in and out.
> 
> One more note I'd like to add, I intentionally over apply at entrances and exits, I feel cars track the salt in throughout the parking lot.


It was a joke to him.... But no there is no charging it just means its got product down to keep it safe for the next event already. What is the difference between a residual down like this and say guys applying liquid?



Mark Oomkes said:


> So what happens when it rains in between and the presalting is washed down the drain?
> 
> The same thing that happens when you melt the snow and ice it goes down the storm drain.... I am sure the melted snow and ice you are trying to rid the lot after a push is highly more of a concentrated brine then residual getting washed down with rain wouldn't you say...?
> 
> What happens when it dries out and becomes an airborne particulate that increases pollution? Gets sucked into air handling units and causes corrosion there?
> 
> Hopefully it rains......


----------



## Luther

Mark Oomkes said:


> They're not liable for idiots that wreck while driving too fast for conditions.


That's just it, any incident on public roads the police will site you as driving too fast for the weather conditions. There are no repercussions for a recovery of damages or maiming. Or even death from a municipality. Us on the other hand are liable for everything under the sun on private roads sidewalks and parking lots.


----------



## Luther

BossPlow2010 said:


> I only spoke with Robert from Kansas City about it and he referenced a company in the area which is why I asked you.
> I know just like me, he's in the business to make money so there's potentially more lucrative options.
> Thanks again. :waving:


 I've known Robert a long time. You are certainly talking to the right person there


----------



## Freshwater

Can someone point me to the official end of snowfall on 12 28 17? Weather underground says 1.5in. But no official timing. I have a city trying to get me for a sidewalk.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Defcon 5 said:


> Turnpikes are Private roads....


So ODOT is contracted to plow\maintain it?


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> So I just made a trip to the armpit of Murca and back and the whole salt shortage issue was fresh in my mind.
> 
> You should have told me you were in town.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

I'd rather go to Lapeertucky than Ohio...


----------



## John_DeereGreen

Mark Oomkes said:


> So ODOT is contracted to plow\maintain it?


Ohio turnpike commission maintains the turnpike.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

John_DeereGreen said:


> Ohio turnpike commission maintains the turnpike.


Is it private?


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes said:


> Is it private?


Are Tax payer dollars used to fund the road and it's maintenance ???


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes said:


> So ODOT is contracted to plow\maintain it?


Yes they.......The County's around here are contracted to maintain the roads through MDOT...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Defcon 5 said:


> Yes they.......The County's around here are contracted to maintain the roads through MDOT...


https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ohio_Turnpike

Doesn't really specify other than the Ohio Turnpike Commission or whatever is made up of public officials.


----------



## Ajlawn1

I80 was sold to a private foreign conglomerate, but INDOT still maintains hopefully paid by the conglomerate to do so....


----------



## John_DeereGreen

Mark Oomkes said:


> Is it private?


No it's owned by the state. Turnpike commission is responsible for maintenance of it. I thought I'd read that tolls pay entirely for the maintenance of the route but I could be wrong.


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes said:


> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ohio_Turnpike
> 
> Doesn't really specify other than the Ohio Turnpike Commission or whatever is made up of public officials.


Some like AJ said are totally privately owned...Some are owned by the state...There was an idea about a toll road across Michigan floated by a private equity firm...


----------



## On a Call

John_DeereGreen said:


> No it's owned by the state. Turnpike commission is responsible for maintenance of it. I thought I'd read that tolls pay entirely for the maintenance of the route but I could be wrong.


I am pretty certain that China purchase I-80 through Ohio as an investment. Remember talking with two different toll both attendants and they said yes it had been sold. So I am not certain now ??


----------



## On a Call

And why did that post regarding Top Kick salter get the ax ??


----------



## Ajlawn1

On a Call said:


> And why did that post regarding Top Kick salter get the ax ??


Frickin Oomkes....


----------



## Defcon 5

Ajlawn1 said:


> Frickin Oomkes....


Agreed


----------



## John_DeereGreen

On a Call said:


> I am pretty certain that China purchase I-80 through Ohio as an investment. Remember talking with two different toll both attendants and they said yes it had been sold. So I am not certain now ??


I could be wrong. I remember Kasich was talking about leasing it to a private party but I don't believe that ever happened.


----------



## plow4beer

.....


----------



## plow4beer

On a Call said:


> And why did that post regarding Top Kick salter get the ax ??


Not sure...looks like mjd didn't think mr nice guy was being so nice..you should know, you "liked" mjd's post....btw, would you like to explain your posts I quoted in that thread, or just ignore it, hoping we forget?


----------



## On a Call

plow4beer said:


> Not sure...looks like mjd didn't think mr nice guy was being so nice..you should know, you "liked" mjd's post....btw, would you like to explain your posts I quoted in that thread, or just ignore it, hoping we forget?


10 4 will do. However I have got to go check traps first...be back soon.


----------



## On a Call

plow4beer said:


> Not sure...looks like mjd didn't think mr nice guy was being so nice..you should know, you "liked" mjd's post....btw, would you like to explain your posts I quoted in that thread, or just ignore it, hoping we forget?


↑
. This Top Kick is only a stepping stone as what I really would like to have is a larger truck. One able to carry 8 -10 yards. However only having one tons...this truck will help out a lot.

Then I will have the money to look for a larger truck with live hydro installed.
↑
I do however own another truck a with a Detroit Diesel and a stainless bed with all the plumbing. It is however a dump and would require a tailgate spreader. This truck is a beast however and would require a CDL and an experienced driver. But as you mention it would do the job and would do larger areas say 15 acre sites. I will try and post a photo and more info...picked it up from another who did not like the cold blooded Detroit Diesels. 
??????

Okay...back to work.

I did buy another Top Kick which will help our a lot for what I have now which are a series of smaller lots ranging from .5 acres to 12 acres or there about. And although we are heading towards the end of the season I might be able to use it. I would like to have one truck dedicated to salting following behind plowing trucks...we are currently only running plowing pick ups and one skid steer with a 13 foot boss with wings. So...having someone following or just salting would be better that having small salters on our smaller trucks...I hate the weight while plowing.

The Top Kick would afford me to hit most of the jobs with one load.

However next season I would like to put to work a larger truck I have which is more of a beast IMO. Air brakes, 8-10 yards..or more if heaped. It has all the plumbing but it is a dump bed not a bottom flowing set up. The bed is stainless and that is why I purchased it...thinking I would only use the bed....but with further consideration having a driver with a CDL I could do some larger areas and will next season...if I get to that project.

I am not sure if my rambles answered your questions..if not please ask me in a way this mind with some vodka can answer 

Enjoy your evening

It looks a lot like the truck in Mark's next/following post.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

https://tvo.org/article/current-aff...-ontario-needs-a-new-approach-to-snow-removal


----------



## On a Call

Mark Oomkes said:


> https://tvo.org/article/current-aff...-ontario-needs-a-new-approach-to-snow-removal


Hence the reason for the shortage. They sneaked over one night and stole ours.


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> https://tvo.org/article/current-aff...-ontario-needs-a-new-approach-to-snow-removal


For years I've been saying too mulch salt is being used in the east and it's polluting ground water.


----------



## plow4beer

...


----------



## plow4beer

On a Call said:


> ↑
> . This Top Kick is only a stepping stone as what I really would like to have is a larger truck. One able to carry 8 -10 yards. However only having one tons...this truck will help out a lot.
> 
> Then I will have the money to look for a larger truck with live hydro installed.
> ↑
> I do however own another truck a with a Detroit Diesel and a stainless bed with all the plumbing. It is however a dump and would require a tailgate spreader. This truck is a beast however and would require a CDL and an experienced driver. But as you mention it would do the job and would do larger areas say 15 acre sites. I will try and post a photo and more info...picked it up from another who did not like the cold blooded Detroit Diesels.
> ??????
> 
> Okay...back to work.
> 
> I did buy another Top Kick which will help our a lot for what I have now which are a series of smaller lots ranging from .5 acres to 12 acres or there about. And although we are heading towards the end of the season I might be able to use it. I would like to have one truck dedicated to salting following behind plowing trucks...we are currently only running plowing pick ups and one skid steer with a 13 foot boss with wings. So...having someone following or just salting would be better that having small salters on our smaller trucks...I hate the weight while plowing.
> 
> The Top Kick would afford me to hit most of the jobs with one load.
> 
> However next season I would like to put to work a larger truck I have which is more of a beast IMO. Air brakes, 8-10 yards..or more if heaped. It has all the plumbing but it is a dump bed not a bottom flowing set up. The bed is stainless and that is why I purchased it...thinking I would only use the bed....but with further consideration having a driver with a CDL I could do some larger areas and will next season...if I get to that project.
> 
> I am not sure if my rambles answered your questions..if not please ask me in a way this mind with some vodka can answer
> 
> Enjoy your evening
> 
> It looks a lot like the truck in Mark's next/following post.


You remind me of someone else here, on a call...I see you've basically re-worded what you said before, in an attempt to save face. You know what you said...as well as those of us that were paying attention. Ever heard the saying " you don't have to lie to make friends "? Just be yourself and be honest...no shame in that ma.

And Btw, if vodka is what you like, you should get in touch with cummerexonThumbs Up


----------



## John_DeereGreen

BUFF said:


> For years I've been saying too mulch salt is being used in the east and it's polluting ground water.


Over salt or be sued and either have outrageously high insurance or not be able to get it at all.

Not saying I like it, but until the liability that contractors are exposed to is limited greatly, nothing is going to change in the private sector.


----------



## On a Call

plow4beer said:


> You remind me of someone else here, on a call...I see you've basically re-worded what you said before, in an attempt to save face. You know what you said...as well as those of us that were paying attention. Ever heard the saying " you don't have to lie to make friends "? Just be yourself and be honest...no shame in that ma.
> 
> And Btw, if vodka is what you like, you should get in touch with cummerexonThumbs Up


Reworded only in attempt to show my same thoughts in a different light.

And...where is my lie ? ?

I am trying to figure out what to do with this truck and asked what were others suggestions.


----------



## John_DeereGreen

If you already have a truck that needs nothing but an under tailgate spreader and a driver with a class b CDL, that seems to make more sense than building a truck from scratch at the end of January.


----------



## plow4beer

plow4beer said:


> You remind me of someone else here, on a call...I see you've basically re-worded what you said before, in an attempt to save face. You know what you said...as well as those of us that were paying attention. Ever heard the saying " you don't have to lie to make friends "? Just be yourself and be honest...no shame in that ma.
> 
> And Btw, if vodka is what you like, you should get in touch with cummerexonThumbs Up





On a Call said:


> Reworded only in attempt to show my same thoughts in a different light.
> 
> And...where is my lie ? ?
> 
> I am trying to figure out what to do with this truck and asked what were others suggestions.


In the first post you claimed to only have the one truck your looking to upfit with possibly an elec spreader or hydros, as well as one tons..saying that your saving up to buy a bigger truck with hydros...........then a few posts later you claim to already own a larger truck with hydros.

So it sounds like your full of **** when it comes to things you claim to know/do/own.....definitely lowers your street cred


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Just because you have dump doesnt mean you have to use a tailgate spreader. Take the tail gate off and put a large Vee box in it.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BUFF said:


> For years I've been saying too mulch salt is being used in the east and it's polluting ground water.


Agreed...and oversalting is not the answer. Then again, in my area it's completely different than the east side of the state.


----------



## BossPlow2010

LapeerLandscape said:


> Just because you have dump doesnt mean you have to use a tailgate spreader. Take the tail gate off and put a large Vee box in it.


Why not just take the entire dump body off and mount It directly to the frame?


----------



## LapeerLandscape

BossPlow2010 said:


> Why not just take the entire dump body off and mount It directly to the frame?


That just sounds like more work.


----------



## On a Call

plow4beer said:


> In the first post you 10 4elec spreader or hydros, as well as one tons..saying that your saving up to buy a bigger truck with hydros...........then a few posts later you claim to already own a larger truck with hydros.
> 
> So it sounds like your full of **** when it comes to things you claim to know/do/own.....definitely lowers your street cred


You missed your calling....attorney 

You are correct, actaually I did not really remember about having that truck. It is parked on at a friends location and has been since november of 2016. Really did not think much about that truck at the time and well...still not sure. It is a monster but it is mine and did forget about it till we got talking.

Not a lie if not intentional and my comment in the beginning was more about the Top Kick and nothing really more.

Hope your thoughts of me were not diminished as I was not trying to mislead anyone including you.


----------



## On a Call

LapeerLandscape said:


> Just because you have dump doesnt mean you have to use a tailgate spreader. Take the tail gate off and put a large Vee box in it.


Good thinking...perhaps I will.



BossPlow2010 said:


> Why not just take the entire dump body off and mount It directly to the frame?


That is possible...but egads I have no crane.


----------



## BossPlow2010

LapeerLandscape said:


> That just sounds like more work.


Put dump up, drive under bridge

It works, trust me :headphones:


----------



## LapeerLandscape

BossPlow2010 said:


> Put dump up, drive under bridge, keep going.
> 
> It works, trust me :headphones:


We tried that salting at a medical rehab facility with a nice overhang entrance and the box didnt come off.


----------



## BossPlow2010

LapeerLandscape said:


> We tried that salting at a medical rehab facility with a nice overhang entrance and the box didnt come off.


How'd the overhang entrance turn out?


----------



## On a Call

BossPlow2010 said:


> Put dump up, drive under bridge
> 
> It works, trust me :headphones:


Hmmm...that was done about two years ago perhaps 3 here along Southfield Freeway...driver was killed and they had to tear down the foot bridge and rebuild. Sad thing for certain.


----------



## On a Call

BossPlow2010 said:


> How'd the overhang entrance turn out?


Yeah...lol.


----------



## On a Call

One nice thing this truck has is wings were installed on the tailgate to allow extra salt falling into the hopper I am guessing that is what they were for ??


----------



## LapeerLandscape

BossPlow2010 said:


> How'd the overhang entrance turn out?


About $3000. dollars damage almost all cosmetic, hardly moved the steel beam at all. It was a cold night and all that vinyl siding and plastic trim exploded when hit looking like a bomb went off. Bent the cab protector a little on the truck. We chained the box to the frame lifted the cab protector back up with the loader bucket.


----------



## plow4beer

On a Call said:


> You missed your calling....attorney
> 
> *No, too many of them in my family as it is, and I don't have the tolerance for bullchit, to keep me from being put in contempt every time I'd step in a court room. The only thing I have in common with most of them is a taste for expensive liquor.*
> 
> You are correct,*I know* actaually I did not really remember about having that truck. It is parked on at a friends location and has been since november of 2016. Really did not think much about that truck at the time and well...still not sure. It is a monster but it is mine and did forget about it till we got talking.
> 
> Not a lie if not intentional and my comment in the beginning was more about the Top Kick and nothing really more.
> 
> Hope your thoughts of me were not diminished as I was not trying to mislead anyone including you.


My thoughts of most start at the bottom here anyway, so there was nothing to lose.


----------



## On a Call

plow4beer said:


> My thoughts of most start at the bottom here anyway, so there was nothing to lose.


Well tell you what...how would you like to be our legal guy if and when we set up a our own salt exchange ( not sure if you were in on that conversation ). It would be good to have someone that has a low tolerance for BS.

Anyhow I do not really think of myself at the bottom nor at the top just " " " I am where I am, trying to enjoy where I am " sort of being content.


----------



## On a Call

LapeerLandscape said:


> About $3000. dollars damage almost all cosmetic, hardly moved the steel beam at all. It was a cold night and all that vinyl siding and plastic trim exploded when hit looking like a bomb went off. Bent the cab protector a little on the truck. We chained the box to the frame lifted the cab protector back up with the loader bucket.


So...this is when you switched to V boxes  ? ? ? :laugh:


----------



## On a Call

LapeerLandscape said:


> Just because you have dump doesnt mean you have to use a tailgate spreader. Take the tail gate off and put a large Vee box in it.


http://www.snowexproducts.com/product/supermaxx-ii/

Okay looking around saw this unit thought the 6 yard unit would work well ?

I wonder what they run for a new one ? Any idea ??


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes said:


> Agreed...and oversalting is not the answer. Then again, in my area it's completely different than the east side of the state.


Understood......I plow and salt a private neighborhood....Its over a square mile in size...If there's more than a dusting on the streets the people are *****ing....They don't like to get snow on their Range Rover Tires...


----------



## Luther

You're asking for trouble going electric. You're also asking for trouble going plastic. We bought 5 of them a few years ago. Made Snowex take them all back after the first winter and gave us a full refund. We experienced a lot of frustrating electrical issues with them. Salt bridging is the other problem.

In fairness this was before DD bought them out. Short of a total redesign I wouldn't touch them if they were free.


----------



## Defcon 5

You out on puddle patrol old man???


----------



## Defcon 5

Luther said:


> You're asking for trouble going electric. You're also asking for trouble going plastic. We bought 5 of them a few years ago. Made Snowex take them all back after the first winter and gave us a full refund. We experienced a lot of frustrating electrical issues with them. Salt bridging is the other problem.
> 
> In fairness this was before DD bought them out. Short of a total redesign I wouldn't touch them
> 
> if they were free.
> 
> View attachment 176818
> View attachment 176819


Those look familiar....Your opening up a whole can of worms with the electric debate.....Some people love them....Most hate them....


----------



## Luther

Defcon 5 said:


> You out on puddle patrol old man???


 Negative. Fixing to go to breakfast. Come join me I'm buying… I need you to investigate another incident


----------



## Defcon 5

Luther said:


> Negative. Fixing to go to breakfast. Come join me I'm buying… I need you to investigate another incident


Is it something I supposedly did???....The bride and I are going to the Auto show at 8....She wants a new Expedition....I say no


----------



## Luther

Rumor has it they brought back the 6.0’s


----------



## Defcon 5

The new Expeditions are Explorers on steroids...I think they are ugly...she seems to like them...she likes ugly...She married me


----------



## BossPlow2010

Defcon 5 said:


> The new Expeditions are Explorers on steroids...I think they are ugly...she seems to like them...she likes ugly...She married me


Why don't you compromise and get the superduty limited instead


----------



## Defcon 5

5 kids...Three in Hockey...She is the main taxi...She can have what she wants...Tried to talk her into an Denali XL...She has her heart set on the Expedition


----------



## Ajlawn1

Defcon 5 said:


> 5 kids...Three in Hockey...She is the main taxi...She can have what she wants...Tried to talk her into an Denali XL...She has her heart set on the Expedition


Damn had to reread that thought maybe the Excursion was back... Yeah we are currently shopping too, Suburban/Denali/Escalade just trying to find the best bang for the buck.... Time for the 07 Tahoe to go....


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Luther said:


> Negative. Fixing to go to breakfast. Come join me I'm buying… I need you to investigate another incident


Any pics???


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Defcon 5 said:


> Those look familiar....Your opening up a whole can of worms with the electric debate.....Some people love them....Most hate them....


It's quite simple...electric are junk.


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes said:


> It's quite simple...electric are junk.


Your gonna hurt people's feelings with talk like that...


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Defcon 5 said:


> Your gonna hurt people's feelings with talk like that...


You can't hurt my feelings I don't have any.


----------



## On a Call

LapeerLandscape said:


> You can't hurt my feelings I don't have any.


Well we know you have electric so feelings must be in short supply, you and I have to talk some time soon.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

On a Call said:


> Well we know you have electric so feelings must be in short supply, you and I have to talk some time soon.


Sure thing when I get back.


----------



## On a Call

Tell you what, keep those ski's on the ground and your helmet on !!!

No jumping from the bridge !!

And enjoy those pasties 



LapeerLandscape said:


> Sure thing when I get back.
> 
> View attachment 176856


oh...and it might snow next week, might

and.... 
*Marquette is catching snow tomorrow night, all night *


----------



## plow4beer

Mark Oomkes said:


> It's quite simple...electric are junk.


At least my elec spreaders having spinners that stay on...


----------



## LapeerLandscape

On a Call said:


> Tell you what, keep those ski's on the ground and your helmet on !!!
> 
> No jumping from the bridge !!
> 
> And enjoy those pasties
> 
> oh...and it might snow next week, might
> 
> and....
> *Marquette is catching snow tomorrow night, all night *


That's why I came up, suppose to get 8 to 12 tomorrow and tomorrow night.


----------



## On a Call

LapeerLandscape said:


> That's why I came up, suppose to get 8 to 12 tomorrow and tomorrow night.


I just came back on to tell you about that ....wow, want us to bring your equipment 

Rock on...and do not get stuck in any drifts.

Hope your sled holds up


----------



## BossPlow2010

LapeerLandscape said:


> That's why I came up, suppose to get 8 to 12 tomorrow and tomorrow night.


Oh, is he going to stick it in 2-3 times?


----------



## On a Call

I think once maybe twice


----------



## Defcon 5

Sure is foggy out....I wish I had copious amounts of Jagoof lights so I could turn them all on and blind myself......


----------



## On a Call

not too foggy here though but it is raining 

I am going to charge the customers for residual salt melting the rain


----------



## Mark Oomkes

plow4beer said:


> At least my elec spreaders having spinners that stay on...


My hydraulic spinners stay on...never lost one. You have to be speshul...


----------



## Defcon 5

plow4beer said:


> At least my elec spreaders having spinners that stay on...


I think your more angry than Mark...It was me that lost the spinner...Twice...Maybe put down the King Cans once and a while


----------



## plow4beer

Defcon 5 said:


> I think your more angry than Mark...It was me that lost the spinner...Twice...Maybe put down the King Cans once and a while


I already came clean yesterday and said I'm a happy drunk...and for you to tell me to put the kings down...well, you know how that looks :laughing::waving:


----------



## plow4beer

Defcon 5 said:


> I think your more angry than Mark...It was me that lost the spinner...Twice...Maybe put down the King Cans once and a while


And btw, maybe if you put the bananas down once in a while, you'd take the time to check your spinners


----------



## LapeerLandscape

I think he needs a fidget spinner to twiddle with...


----------



## On a Call

LapeerLandscape said:


> I think he needs a fidget spinner to twiddle with...


Hey hows that snow up north ??
large amounts hitting you later today.
Are you out riding or just kicking back.


----------



## Defcon 5

plow4beer said:


> And btw, maybe if you put the bananas down once in a while, you'd take the time to check your spinners


That job is non union....No bananas involved...


----------



## Defcon 5

What do you think of this color


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Defcon 5 said:


> What do you think of this color


I think it's perfect for Ryan. Manpris and flip flops would fit right in with it.


----------



## FredG

Defcon 5 said:


> What do you think of this color


Ya nice color for a Finocchio lol.


----------



## Defcon 5

I don't understand what you guys are implying


----------



## FredG

Defcon 5 said:


> I don't understand what you guys are implying


Now you want to get one of us a nasty gram lol.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Defcon 5 said:


> I don't understand what you guys are implying


If I'm any more explicit, my post count will go backwards, MJD's Monday will not start oof well and mine will get worse.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Wasn't looking, but came across this article.

https://www.eurekalert.org/pub_releases/2018-01/nsf-wrs010918.php

Liability or not, changes to liability laws or not, if we keep salting the way I have seen in Chicago, SE MI, Ohio; it will become regulated and that is nothing any of us want to see.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Anybody from Michigan know where this is?


----------



## LapeerLandscape

How about this one?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

LapeerLandscape said:


> Anybody from Michigan know where this is?
> 
> View attachment 176930


Da UP...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

LapeerLandscape said:


> View attachment 176931
> How about this one?


Yes...the legend lives on from the Chippewa on down...Whitefish Point.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> Yes...the legend lives on from the Chippewa on down...Whitefish Point.


Yes the snowmobiling legend lives on or we're you talking about something else.


----------



## boss75

LapeerLandscape said:


> Anybody from Michigan know where this is?
> 
> View attachment 176930


is that looking out the back window of a bar located about 20 miles north of Trout Lake, can't remember the name of the town, it's a really small town.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

boss75 said:


> is that looking out the back window of a bar located about 20 miles north of Trout Lake, can't remember the name of the town, it's a really small town.


You can't remember the name of the town or the bar.


----------



## BossPlow2010

LapeerLandscape said:


> Anybody from Michigan know where this is?
> 
> View attachment 176930


Deer ranch?
It looks like a farm raised deer


----------



## Mark Oomkes

LapeerLandscape said:


> Yes the snowmobiling legend lives on or we're you talking about something else.


You're at Whitefish Point and you don't know watt I'm referring to???


----------



## BossPlow2010

Mark Oomkes said:


> You're at Whitefish Point and you don't know watt I'm referring to???


Something to do with a famous ship
Gordon lightfoot eh?


----------



## On a Call

BossPlow2010 said:


> Deer ranch?
> It looks like a farm raised deer


nah...looks like wild deer being fed...they come outta the wood work for good hay.


----------



## On a Call

Mark Oomkes said:


> You're at Whitefish Point and you don't know watt I'm referring to???


lol....

I think Lapeer is lost  and asking us for dirrections  is he ever in trouble !!


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> You're at Whitefish Point and you don't know watt I'm referring to???


Yes it was whitefish point, I thought you was talking about me being a legend


----------



## LapeerLandscape

boss75 said:


> is that looking out the back window of a bar located about 20 miles north of Trout Lake, can't remember the name of the town, it's a really small town.


It's in Hulbert at Shirley's happy hour. There was about a dozen deer out there I've seen as many as 40 or 50.


----------



## On a Call

LapeerLandscape said:


> It's in Hulbert at Shirley's happy hour. There was about a dozen deer out there I've seen as many as 40 or 50.


https://www.google.com/maps/uv?hl=e...ved=0ahUKEwj92OP8xO_YAhVFRqwKHSWDD9kQoioIbDAK


----------



## Mark Oomkes

LapeerLandscape said:


> Yes it was whitefish point, I thought you was talking about me being a legend


In your own mind...


----------



## boss75

LapeerLandscape said:


> It's in Hulbert at Shirley's happy hour. There was about a dozen deer out there I've seen as many as 40 or 50.


That's it. Been there several times, always deer there for feeding and along the nearby trails.


----------



## boss75

LapeerLandscape said:


> You can't remember the name of the town or the bar.


It's been a long time since I have been there.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

100 mph trail


----------



## FredG

LapeerLandscape said:


> View attachment 176979
> 100 mph trail


That's groomed nicely, No acceleration holes visible, I might try it at 100 mph done it on lakes.


----------



## On a Call

LapeerLandscape said:


> View attachment 176979
> 100 mph trail


I like picks on ice too....hooking up and ripping it up.

Have fun


----------



## On a Call

LapeerLandscape said:


> View attachment 176979
> 100 mph trail


that is however a nice trail, looks fresh groomed to me


----------



## Mark Oomkes

LapeerLandscape said:


> View attachment 176979
> 100 mph trail


You suck....


----------



## BUFF

LapeerLandscape said:


> View attachment 176979
> 100 mph trail


That looks like challenging terrain......


----------



## Defcon 5

BUFF said:


> That looks like challenging terrain......


Look who is acting all angry and Bitter....Not all of us live in God's country


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BUFF said:


> That looks like challenging terrain......


Sometimes you just have to open her up and go...


----------



## FredG

Defcon 5 said:


> Look who is acting all angry and Bitter....Not all of us live in God's country


He's all discombobulated from his trip to the big city, me to lol.


----------



## FredG

Mark Oomkes said:


> Sometimes you just have to open her up and go...


I'm still waiting for you to tackle that hill on a tractor in Flagstaff on KT job lol, I would't miss that for nothing lmao.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

FredG said:


> I'm still waiting for you to tackle that hill on a tractor in Flagstaff on KT job lol, I would't miss that for nothing lmao.


As long as I'm using Grant's tractor...I'll try just aboot anything.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

BUFF said:


> That looks like challenging terrain......


I could have shown a pic of a twisty trail but you would have just seen trees after 50 ft.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

LapeerLandscape said:


> I could have shown a pic of a twisty trail but you would have just seen trees after 50 ft.


And he still would have complained...


----------



## On a Call

How about sled photos from behind doing speeds or side photos on the lake showing snow dust...those are always cool to add to your SD card 

Looks like it is warming up makes for better night runs.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

BUFF said:


> That looks like challenging terrain......


Does that MC3 just shoot in a straight flat line? Doesnt sound very challenging...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

LapeerLandscape said:


> Does that MC3 just shoot in a straight flat line? Doesnt sound very challenging...


Lol


----------



## BUFF

LapeerLandscape said:


> Does that MC3 just shoot in a straight flat line? Doesnt sound very challenging...


Yes it does..... I have more stocks than 700's, guess I need to start building....


----------



## gunsworth

Mark Oomkes said:


> Wasn't looking, but came across this article.
> 
> https://www.eurekalert.org/pub_releases/2018-01/nsf-wrs010918.php
> 
> Liability or not, changes to liability laws or not, if we keep salting the way I have seen in Chicago, SE MI, Ohio; it will become regulated and that is nothing any of us want to see.


Hopefully this stops municipalities from burnimg through 8in storms with just salt, thus limiting their usage and allowing us to carry on without bs. The amount we use pales in comparison to whats used on roads.

But the man always wins... we are just a bunch of hillbillies


----------



## Defcon 5

Down right balmy out already.....Gonna be 50 today...I'm sure someone will be in Manpris and Mandles today....


----------



## Defcon 5

It can stop now......


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Defcon 5 said:


> It can stop now......


*trucewhiteflag**trucewhiteflag**trucewhiteflag*


----------



## MotorCityGrading

Okay so im new to this snow plowing and salting, can i go down to detroit and pick up salt or do i have to have a company get it for me?


----------



## On a Call

Depends on how much you want or need ??


MotorCityGrading said:


> Okay so im new to this snow plowing and salting, can i go down to detroit and pick up salt or do i have to have a company get it for me?


You will however pay about 125.00 a ton. But I can point you in the right dirrection.

Or if you want to drive to Toledo I have some for less.


----------



## MotorCityGrading

On a Call said:


> Depends on how much you want or need ??


Maybe 15 tons. I don't need much but i would rather pick it up than pay $125 at a yard


----------



## On a Call

Well I do have that if you need it.
Call me tomorrow if you like.


----------



## Luther

MotorCityGrading said:


> Maybe 15 tons. I don't need much but i would rather pick it up than pay $125 at a yard





MotorCityGrading said:


> Okay so im new to this snow plowing and salting, can i go down to detroit and pick up salt or do i have to have a company get it for me?


You won't be able to just drive down to the dock and pick up 15 tons.

$125 a ton will sound like a deal a week from now.


----------



## Luther

Snowbombgomagedengenesis this weekend for us?

Throw in $150 per ton salt just for the hell of it.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Luther said:


> Snowbombgomagedengenesis this weekend for us?
> 
> Throw in $150 per ton salt just for the hell of it.


You sound angry and bitter...you should stop hanging around Todd.


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes said:


> You sound angry and bitter...you should stop hanging around Todd.


Mind your own Bobber.....


----------



## cgrappler135

Does anybody know of a local place that deals with ramps or a dovetail ramp set up for a box truck?


----------



## BossPlow2010

cgrappler135 said:


> Does anybody know of a local place that deals with ramps or a dovetail ramp set up for a box truck?


I'll bet bostick would


----------



## Freshwater

Knew this was coming. I've got customers calling and trying to reduce their services for the rest of the season, due to cost. Lol, when you get a half season of snow in a week it adds up.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

I don't have a ton of faith in the long term forecast but basically nothing the rest of the month? Come on we need some more.


----------



## FredG

Freshwater said:


> Knew this was coming. I've got customers calling and trying to reduce their services for the rest of the season, due to cost. Lol, when you get a half season of snow in a week it adds up.


How you going to reduce there service? Tell them to start praying for no snow in the middle of Feb. Might suggest they go seasonal with there business and shut down for the winter lol.

Tell them you will come in at 4'' for more money and see how they average out.


----------



## FredG

LapeerLandscape said:


> I don't have a ton of faith in the long term forecast but basically nothing the rest of the month? Come on we need some more.


I'm ready for the dirt, Have not put a plow down in over 3 weeks. Few salt trips is all. It's my choice to be on per trip jobs.  so really can't cry, Just tough for me with not much to do. With my pension I can survive just bored to death and drinking more than I like.


----------



## Ajlawn1

FredG said:


> I'm ready for the dirt, Have not put a plow down in over 3 weeks. Few salt trips is all. It's my choice to be on per trip jobs.  so really can't cry, Just tough for me with not much to do. With my pension I can survive just bored to death and drinking more than I like.


I have something for you to do if you're bored, I need to find someone to steal this sign for me I found in town and never ever knew about till I randomly came across it the other day....


----------



## FredG

Ajlawn1 said:


> I have something for you to do if you're bored, I need to find someone to steal this sign for me I found in town and never ever knew about till I randomly came across it the other day....
> 
> View attachment 177876


It's not hard to figure out what sign you want lol. When do you need it and how mooch? lol


----------



## Ajlawn1

FredG said:


> It's not hard to figure out what sign you want lol. When do you need it and how mooch? lol


Get your mind outta the gutter my last name is Merrifield....


----------



## FredG

Ajlawn1 said:


> Get your mind outta the gutter my last name is Merrifield....


Ooops lol.


----------



## Ajlawn1

FredG said:


> Ooops lol.


Lol... yeah right....


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> Get your mind outta the gutter my last name is Merrifield....


Sure...


----------



## FredG

Ajlawn1 said:


> Lol... yeah right....


Ya and my last name is Otoole.


----------



## Mike_PS

alright guys...I think we understand why he wants the sign, let's move on


----------



## John_DeereGreen

:laugh::laugh:

Only 9am and MJD is already herding cats to their baptism.


----------



## Ajlawn1

FredG said:


> Ya and my last name is Otoole.


Otoole or Oomkes?


----------



## FredG

Ajlawn1 said:


> Otoole or Oomkes?


Might be if Mark is Italian. Get um Mark lol.


----------



## BossPlow2010

John_DeereGreen said:


> :laugh::laugh:
> 
> Only 9am and MJD is already herding cats to their baptism.


If I posted that picture I would've gotten a nasty valentine message from MJD, oh and it would've been deleted, I mean moved.:headphones:


----------



## LapeerLandscape

BossPlow2010 said:


> If I posted that picture I would've gotten a nasty valentine message from MJD, oh and it would've been deleted, I mean moved.:headphones:


 Right they don't get deleted, he puts them in a special file and reads them when he needs a good laugh.


----------



## Mike_PS

BossPlow2010 said:


> If I posted that picture I would've gotten a nasty valentine message from MJD, oh and it would've been deleted, I mean moved.:headphones:


give me a break, maybe I'm feeling nice for Valentines Day ...either way, as I suggested, let's move on


----------



## Ajlawn1

Ok back on topic of snow or lack there of now... Why am I busier now that its not snowing... Had to get back to major icebergs on the side of buildings removal this morn... Had the ole snowrator out for support and shot some vid for minute....


----------



## FredG

Ajlawn1 said:


> Ok back on topic of snow or lack there of now... Why am I busier now that its not snowing... Had to get back to major icebergs on the side of buildings removal this morn... Had the ole snowrator out for support and shot some vid for minute....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 177880


Pretty handy, I like it.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Got another load of salt this morning.


----------



## Defcon 5

When Oomkes-Ootoole zooms in and sees all the Jaggoof lights on the side of that truck he is gonna have a chest grabber


----------



## FredG

Defcon 5 said:


> When Oomkes-Ootoole zooms in and sees all the Jaggoof lights on the side of that truck he is gonna have a chest grabber


You guys are ruthless! LMAO


----------



## Mark Oomkes

FredG said:


> You guys are ruthless! LMAO


You should see the group texts.


----------



## BUFF

BossPlow2010 said:


> If I posted that picture I would've gotten a nasty valentine message from MJD, oh and it would've been deleted, I mean moved.:headphones:


You're in good company...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Defcon 5 said:


> When Oomkes-Ootoole zooms in and sees all the Jaggoof lights on the side of that truck he is gonna have a chest grabber


I need to borrow your defibrillator...


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes said:


> I need to borrow your defibrillator...


That is a Copious amount of Jagoof Lights...That thing must look Epic and Diabolical at the same time going down the road at night


----------



## BossPlow2010

Mark Oomkes said:


> I need to borrow your defibrillator...


Hey I noticed the SIMA symposium is in your town next year! Can I stay at your house, I want to show you my fire truck PJs


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BossPlow2010 said:


> Hey I noticed the SIMA symposium is in your town next year! Can I stay at your house, I want to show you my fire truck PJs


I'm bizzie...


----------



## LapeerLandscape

BossPlow2010 said:


> Hey I noticed the SIMA symposium is in your town next year! Can I stay at your house, I want to show you my fire truck PJs


 That's just creepy.


----------



## BossPlow2010

LapeerLandscape said:


> That's just creepy.


Agree, what was SIMA thinking when they put the symposium in GR, Novi is the place to be


----------



## BUFF

BossPlow2010 said:


> Hey I noticed the SIMA symposium is in your town next year! Can I stay at your house, I want to show you my fire truck PJs


Party at Marks


----------



## Ajlawn1

No way! Did not realize that, must be because my Snow magazine never shows up.... He'll probably have the party at some retail complex and have us weeding out some beds somewhere since its normally June-ish.....


----------



## Ajlawn1

We probably should start planning this sooner then later... Guest list, entertainment (maybe Fred?), food, should we all bring a dish etc... We can't let DJ's show you up....

This is going to be Epic....


----------



## BUFF

Ajlawn1 said:


> We probably should start planning this sooner then later... Guest list, entertainment (maybe Fred?), food, should we all bring a dish etc... We can't let DJ's show you up....
> 
> This is going to be Epic....


We'll need a dunk tank, a bounce house and a bail bondsman.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Still bizzie


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> Still bizzie


Great.... we won't have to put up with your buffoonery....


----------



## Ajlawn1

You can be as bizzie as you like, but I'm telling you there are going to be some crunked up folks at the Oomkes compound that day..... We'll party at your place with or without ya.... I'm sure 1800lastbid will have a rental auction coming up before then for the dunk tank and bounce house so we wont have to transport it to far...


----------



## plow4beer

Not that I need an excuse to get blackout drunk, but I’ll get there a day early mark...& don’t worry, I’ll only need to stay one extra day in your spare bedroom after the symposiums over.


----------



## FredG

plow4beer said:


> Not that I need an excuse to get blackout drunk, but I'll get there a day early mark...& don't worry, I'll only need to stay one extra day in your spare bedroom after the symposiums over.


I could bring my uncles 48' Prevost could sleep 8. No wait that's 4 with no Women in there. Ya right when two Tuesdays come together.


----------



## Defcon 5

Do you understand.....Marks skin is just crawling at the thought of having to entertain and socialize with all you drunkin plow monkeys...I guarantee a Antiquing or lighthouse sightseeing tour has already been booked for that weekend for him ......








Btw....Im Busy also


----------



## FredG

plow4beer said:


> Not that I need an excuse to get blackout drunk, but I'll get there a day early mark...& don't worry, I'll only need to stay one extra day in your spare bedroom after the symposiums over.


Is black out drunk when you wake up in the Morning and don't remember what you did or where?


----------



## BossPlow2010

Defcon 5 said:


> Btw....Im Busy also


Dang, we thought you'd be the guest of honor.


----------



## FredG

LapeerLandscape said:


> Don't mention weed, Fred will show up with the wrong idea.


LOL


----------



## Ajlawn1

FredG said:


> Is black out drunk when you wake up in the Morning and don't remember what you did or where?


No in Meatchicken its when the neighbors dog is pregnant and you wake up in a corn field with.... ahhh nevermind....


----------



## Defcon 5

BossPlow2010 said:


> Dang, we thought you'd be the guest of honor.


I will show up if MJD shows up


----------



## BossPlow2010

Defcon 5 said:


> I will show up if MJD shows up


Of course MJD will be there, who do you think will be in the dunk tank


----------



## Mike_PS

Defcon 5 said:


> I will show up if MJD shows up


:laugh::laugh::laugh:, I'm BIZZY


----------



## FredG

Ajlawn1 said:


> No in Meatchicken its when the neighbors dog is pregnant and you wake up in a corn field with.... ahhh nevermind....


Your killing me :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## BUFF

Defcon 5 said:


> I will show up if MJD shows up


Thought you were bizzy.


----------



## FredG

BossPlow2010 said:


> Of course MJD will be there, who do you think will be in the dunk tank


Ya as long is they don't like to get even. We dunked my Cousin on a camping trip, Last time I messed with him, Not good when you wake up waving your hand from all the lit matches in between your fingers lol.


----------



## plow4beer

LapeerLandscape said:


> Don't mention weed, Fred will show up with the wrong idea.


Or the right idea..?.?...?



Defcon 5 said:


> Btw....Im Busy also


We didn't ask you



FredG said:


> Is black out drunk when you wake up in the Morning and don't remember what you did or where?


Maybe, depends on what & where



BossPlow2010 said:


> Dang, we thought you'd be the guest of honor.


Lol, no...that would be cummerexon or I'm a dope...or a couple others that come to mind



FredG said:


> LOL


This is going to be fun Fred...I'm picturing you rolling up like eddy in national lampoons w/ your camper smoking


----------



## BUFF

plow4beer said:


> This is going to be fun Fred...I'm picturing you rolling up like eddy in national lampoons w/ your camper smoking


But instead of a 3pack of Busch hang oof his belt it'll be a bottle of Patron with a sippy straw....


----------



## Ajlawn1

BUFF said:


> But instead of a 3pack of Busch hang oof his belt it'll be a bottom of Patron with a sippy straw....


As long as he leaves the rubber sheets and gerbils in the RV I'm good...


----------



## plow4beer

This is definitely going to be an event that will justify pre-drinking


----------



## BUFF

plow4beer said:


> This is definitely going to be an event that will justify pre-drinking


Don't all....


----------



## plow4beer

BUFF said:


> Don't all....


Your right...I stumble corrected


----------



## FredG

Some of you guys better make sure it's alright with your probation officers lol.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Mark can you make sure the pool is around 82ish...


----------



## FredG

Ajlawn1 said:


> Mark can you make sure the pool is around 82ish...


I broke one of them boards about as drunk as that guy is at a big party at my house. Everybody had grabbers laughing so hard.


----------



## plow4beer

FredG said:


> Some of you guys better make sure it's alright with your probation officers lol.


Done...wife just gave me the ok. Also, she said to tell Mark, she says thanks


----------



## branhamt

Hi guys sorry to interrupt fun. I am in need of removing some snow piles from Taylor.
I provide the service there and running out of parking spots and need to get rid of the snow. I will provide the bobcat. I'm looking for somebody to haul it and what maybe the cost might be or anybody else that you guys have used. Any tips or advice would be appreciated.


----------



## BossPlow2010

branhamt said:


> Hi guys sorry to interrupt fun. I am in need of removing some snow piles from Taylor.
> I provide the service there and running out of parking spots and need to get rid of the snow. I will provide the bobcat. I'm looking for somebody to haul it and what maybe the cost might be or anybody else that you guys have used. Any tips or advice would be appreciated.


Do you have a place to dump it?


----------



## Defcon 5

FredG said:


> Some of you guys better make sure it's alright with your probation officers lol.


I wear the pants in my family...Unlike most of the rest of you


----------



## Defcon 5

Michael J. Donovan said:


> :laugh::laugh::laugh:, I'm BIZZY


Understood.....Most of these guys are big talkers...They won't show anyways...After meeting a few of them...Not really sure it's worth the gas money


----------



## BUFF

Defcon 5 said:


> I wear the pants in my family...Unlike most of the rest of you


These aren't pants.....


----------



## Defcon 5

BUFF said:


> These aren't pants.....
> View attachment 177902


You are confusing me with Ryan or Jimmy...I wear Toughskins not Manpris


----------



## BUFF

Defcon 5 said:


> You are confusing me with Ryan or Jimmy...I wear Toughskins not Manpris


sure you do....


----------



## FredG

Defcon 5 said:


> I wear the pants in my family...Unlike most of the rest of you


Ya okay


----------



## FredG

BUFF said:


> These aren't pants.....
> View attachment 177902


Don't tell me you Meatchickians are wearing pants like that.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

FredG said:


> Don't tell me you Meatchickians are wearing pants like that.


Ryan does...and flip flops.


----------



## branhamt

BossPlow2010 said:


> Do you have a place to dump it?


----------



## branhamt

BossPlow2010 said:


> Do you have a place to dump it?


No that's why I was asking on here?Otherwise my only sources were to call the normal yards Riverview or something like that or Taylor and see if I can dump something like that in her yards but it's usually just for lawn debris or trees etc.

If you had a client that snow piles meeded transporting off their property where would you take it?


----------



## Ajlawn1

FredG said:


> Don't tell me you Meatchickians are wearing pants like that.


Since this will be a Meatchickin Summer event you'll see alot of *jorts* being worn....


----------



## BossPlow2010

branhamt said:


> No that's why I was asking on here?Otherwise my only sources were to call the normal yards Riverview or something like that or Taylor and see if I can dump something like that in her yards but it's usually just for lawn debris or trees etc.
> 
> If you had a client that snow piles meeded transporting off their property where would you take it?


A landfill won't take it, find someone with an empty parking lot


----------



## FredG

Mark Oomkes said:


> Ryan does...and flip flops.


Better cut them above the knee, I doubt they will stretch below the ankle.


----------



## Defcon 5

Spring has sprung....Winter is over fellas...Salt Crisis has been averted...


----------



## Ajlawn1

Good to know I'll start bringing equipment home....


----------



## Defcon 5

Ajlawn1 said:


> Good to know I'll start bringing equipment home....


Glad I could help


----------



## jomama45

Defcon 5 said:


> Spring has sprung....Winter is over fellas...Salt Crisis has been averted...


Awesome news, but now I'm gonna have to empty all my Quick Cubes before I haul them home......


----------



## Mark Oomkes

jomama45 said:


> Awesome news, but now I'm gonna have to empty all my Quick Cubes before I haul them home......


Another expense that someone ignored...


----------



## BUFF

jomama45 said:


> Awesome news, but now I'm gonna have to empty all my Quick Cubes before I haul them home......


Why would you need to empty before transporting home?


----------



## Ajlawn1

Since they are so ergonomically good looking can't you just leave them on site for the year...?


----------



## jomama45

BUFF said:


> Why would you need to empty before transporting home?


Need to use them for lawn fertility apps come spring. ......


----------



## Defcon 5

MGIA show next week....Oomkes is looking for someone to hang out with....Any takers???


----------



## BUFF

jomama45 said:


> Need to use them for lawn fertility apps come spring. ......


Oooooooook


----------



## BUFF

Defcon 5 said:


> MGIA show next week....Oomkes is looking for someone to hang out with....Any takers???


I'm Bizzy


----------



## Defcon 5

I am Busy also


----------



## Ajlawn1

Bizzie...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

I'll just go by myself. 

I was going to buy the "beer" this year though.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Mark Oomkes said:


> I'll just go by myself.
> 
> I was going to buy the "beer" this year though.


My abstract art class and baby shower I had to go to just got cancelled for then so I might be open now....


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> My abstract art class and baby shower I had to go to just got cancelled for then so I might be open now....


Too late...


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes said:


> I'll just go by myself.
> 
> I was going to buy the "beer" this year though.


Because I don't drink anymore.....


----------



## BossPlow2010

Mark Oomkes said:


> I'll just go by myself.
> 
> I was going to buy the "beer" this year though.


Mark, if you're serious about going, I wouldn't mind meeting up with you, 
I'm not a huge drinker myself, but I may have a beer with you.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Defcon 5 said:


> Because I don't drink anymore.....


Duh...


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes said:


> Duh...


I'm off the wagon....Day and time please...Leave the alligator arms that could not reach your wallet the last time at home


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Defcon 5 said:


> I'm off the wagon....Day and time please...Leave the alligator arms that could not reach your wallet the last time at home


I thought you were bizzie...


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes said:


> I thought you were bizzie...


Just cleared my schedule...The thought of you paying and also watching you drink Budweiser is just to mulch to pass up


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Defcon 5 said:


> Just cleared my schedule...The thought of you paying and also watching you drink Budweiser is just to mulch to pass up


K...I'll be there Tuesday.......

Or Wednesday.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BossPlow2010 said:


> Mark, if you're serious about going, I wouldn't mind meeting up with you,
> I'm not a huge drinker myself, but I may have a beer with you.


I don't drink anymore...

Or less


----------



## Defcon 5

Another beautiful spring morning.....Its Over Fellas....I saw a Cardinal this morning


----------



## Ajlawn1

Do Cardinals even leave I'm pretty sure I seen them all winter. Seems like Robin's are sticking around too... No matter I took my blades off, brought everything home and washed it per your advice.... Just need to put it all away now.


----------



## FredG

Can I go? I promise to behave, I'm better now,


----------



## Ajlawn1

You can go, but you have to stay in the car...


----------



## FredG

Ajlawn1 said:


> You can go, but you have to stay in the car...


Why? I'll be alright till someone bothers us, Then you guys will be pulling me off somebody.


----------



## BossPlow2010

Defcon 5 said:


> Another beautiful spring morning.....Its Over Fella....I saw a Cardinal this morning


Bet the damn bird was right in front of you and you still used binoculars


----------



## Ajlawn1

FredG said:


> Why? I'll be alright till someone bothers us, Then you guys will be pulling me off somebody.


We'll need you to watch our cars. Sounds like Mark will have some rare carnival glass in his left over from a hardcore antiquing week. Defcon you'll need to watch his spinner that he JB welded back on so nobody grabs it. And you saw all the important **** on my dash....


----------



## FredG

Ajlawn1 said:


> We'll need you to watch our cars. Sounds like Mark will have some rare carnival glass in his left over from a hardcore antiquing week. Defcon you'll need to watch his spinner that he JB welded back on so nobody grabs it. And you saw all the important **** on my dash....


I'm Bizzy,


----------



## Ajlawn1

FredG said:


> I'm Bizzy,


Ok...


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Defcon 5 said:


> Another beautiful spring morning.....Its Over Fellas....I saw a Cardinal this morning


Its snowing here, light dusting on the sidewalk.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Defcon 5 said:


> Another beautiful spring morning.....Its Over Fellas....I saw a Cardinal this morning


Cardinals don't migrate you :terribletowel:


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes said:


> Cardinals don't migrate you :terribletowel:


Your point????.....Just pointing out the fact I saw a Cardinal this morning....Hence spring is right around the corner


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Defcon 5 said:


> Your point????.....Just pointing out the fact I saw a Cardinal this morning....Hence spring is right around the corner


No point at all.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> No point at all.


Sure there is, its on top of your unicorn.


----------



## Luther

Who plows Oakland Mall?


----------



## Defcon 5

Luther said:


> Who plows Oakland Mall?


Professional Grounds...


----------



## Luther

Frost laws on Monday?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Defcon 5 said:


> Professional Grounds...


K


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Luther said:


> Frost laws on Monday?


Sure


----------



## Defcon 5

Luther said:


> Frost laws on Monday?


Yes....Are you aware Oomkes will be in town Tuesday...We were thinking of stopping by and inspecting Ryans Fleet


----------



## Defcon 5

Is that a UTV plow on the second one from the left??


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Defcon 5 said:


> Is that a UTV plow on the second one from the left??


I believe it is...

Any closeups of the bungee straps on the spreaders???


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes said:


> I believe it is...
> 
> Any closeups of the bungee straps on the spreaders???


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Defcon 5 said:


> View attachment 178027


Menards special???

No wonder it fell oof the truck. Definitely should have tripled up the bungee straps.


----------



## BossPlow2010

Mark Oomkes said:


> I believe it is...
> 
> Any closeups of the bungee straps on the spreaders???


If you look close enough, you'll notice that cutting edge apparently has missing bolts


----------



## Defcon 5

Does this edge have missing bolts??


----------



## FredG

Defcon 5 said:


> Does this edge have missing bolts??
> View attachment 178029


I guess I learned something, Unless it's welded.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BossPlow2010 said:


> If you look close enough, you'll notice that cutting edge apparently has missing bolts


Bolts are very expensive...both for cutting edges and spreaders. Maybe there are bungee straps holding the edge on.


----------



## Defcon 5

FredG said:


> I guess I learned something, Unless it's welded.


Let the original Edge wear down...Then bolt on new edge...Like a Fisher Plow


----------



## John_DeereGreen

Defcon 5 said:


> Does this edge have missing bolts??
> View attachment 178029


Yes. In a couple seasons it will have missing bolts. But right now, no.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Dxt's are like their boxes wear down the factory edge and bolt on new...


----------



## Defcon 5

Ajlawn1 said:


> Dxt's are like their boxes wear down the factory edge and bolt on new...


Yes....This is the first year I have used a Boss Plow in many years...I really like that plow...It's built pretty well...I hope Toro doesn't screw with it


----------



## Luther

Defcon 5 said:


> Yes....Are you aware Oomkes will be in town Tuesday...We were thinking of stopping by and inspecting Ryans Fleet
> View attachment 178026


I'll be buzzie


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Luther said:


> I'll be buzzie


You'll be buzzed???


----------



## Defcon 5

Luther said:


> I'll be buzzie


You mean Bizzie????....Dont really need you there anyway


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes said:


> You'll be buzzed???


Think he already is


----------



## oldtymeceltic

Good evening. It's been a while, but I used to frequent this establishment. I took on the role as VP of a local Little League (Washtenaw county) and found we are in need of some fine lawn/hardscape maintenance. I remember some of you guys are baseball/softball fans and may be interested in becoming a sponsor by donating your skill to the league. We could use someone with a Harley rake to break up the weedy infields near the end of March amongst many other tasks needed. Anyone interested in putting there name on the soon to be (when you're done) best condition Little League fields in Southeast Michigan?


----------



## Ajlawn1

oldtymeceltic said:


> Good evening. It's been a while, but I used to frequent this establishment. I took on the role as VP of a local Little League (Washtenaw county) and found we are in need of some fine lawn/hardscape maintenance. I remember some of you guys are baseball/softball fans and may be interested in becoming a sponsor by donating your skill to the league. We could use someone with a Harley rake to break up the weedy infields near the end of March amongst many other tasks needed. Anyone interested in putting there name on the soon to be (when you're done) best condition Little League fields in Southeast Michigan?


I am the same here at our park and just would suggest throwing out what you may be able to offer for their services... Field banners stating these fields maintained by..... Advertising on your website, FaceSpace page etc... Volunteers are tough to begin with to find but if you can offer something it's only going to help. Good luck.


----------



## Luther

Lovely weather we are having. Really like the extended forecast too.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Luther said:


> Lovely weather we are having. Really like the extended forecast too.


This weather sucks. I love lake effect. Why has it stopped???


----------



## Ajlawn1

"It can start anytime now"


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> "It can start anytime now"


It Shirley can...


----------



## Luther

Mark Oomkes said:


> This weather sucks. I love lake effect. Why has it stopped???


God is smiling on us. We've had our fair share. Don't be greedy… Unlike the opportunists who are not really in our industry taking advantage and over pricing salt for a quick buck off of our backs. Looks like the table is turning on them.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Mark Oomkes said:


> It Shirley can...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Luther said:


> God is smiling on us. We've had our fair share. Don't be greedy… Unlike the opportunists who are not really in our industry taking advantage and over pricing salt for a quick buck off of our backs. Looks like the table is turning on them.


God always smiles on us...it's our perception that is wrong.

We're below average, so I'm hoping the season isn't over.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Luther said:


> God is smiling on us. We've had our fair share. Don't be greedy… Unlike the opportunists who are not really in our industry taking advantage and over pricing salt for a quick buck off of our backs. Looks like the table is turning on them.


I would like to plow some more because I enjoy it plus I should have enough salt. As for the oppportunists I hope they sit on their reserves all summer.


----------



## Defcon 5

It's over....Pack it in...See you next year..Maybe


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Defcon 5 said:


> It's over....Pack it in...See you next year..Maybe


It's knot in caps...so it isn't over.


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes said:


> It's knot in caps...so it isn't over.


IT'S OVER!!!!!!!!!.......


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Defcon 5 said:


> IT'S OVER!!!!!!!!!.......


Iz knot...


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Defcon 5 said:


> IT'S OVER!!!!!!!!!.......


Its only February. Not over.


----------



## Defcon 5

LapeerLandscape said:


> Its only February. Not over.


Almost March....Yes...IT'S OVER!!!...Denial is not a river in Africa


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Defcon 5 said:


> Almost March....Yes...IT'S OVER!!!...Denial is not a river in Africa


Well...actually it's a river in Egypt which is part of Africa.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nile


----------



## BossPlow2010

Defcon 5 said:


> It's over....Pack it in...See you next year..Maybe


Todd, I was just thinking we should have a party for you, 
February 29


----------



## Defcon 5

BossPlow2010 said:


> Todd, I was just thinking we should have a party for you,
> February 29


I'm Bizzie


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes said:


> Well...actually it's a river in Egypt which is part of Africa.
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nile


That's the NILE you Mor....Nevermind


----------



## Defcon 5

It's NOT over...Snow is coming....Salt crisis continues...


----------



## On a Call

Luther said:


> Snowbombgomagedengenesis this weekend for us?
> 
> Throw in $150 per ton salt just for the hell of it.


I can sell you 60 per ton salt to balance out that over price you paid


----------



## On a Call

cgrappler135 said:


> Does anybody know of a local place that deals with ramps or a dovetail ramp set up for a box truck?


Yes I do
Call me 419 392 1875
but...they are 30 miles from you


----------



## On a Call

LapeerLandscape said:


> I don't have a ton of faith in the long term forecast but basically nothing the rest of the month? Come on we need some more.


I have a 50 saying nothing more than an inch till nest winter


----------



## On a Call

MotorCityGrading said:


> Okay so im new to this snow plowing and salting, can i go down to detroit and pick up salt or do i have to have a company get it for me?


This season you need to buy from a seller
Next season you buy from a broker


----------



## Freshwater

On a call there you go again...thurs night is going to pan out...
Though I helped this time, by taking the plows off and putting the cap on the 04.


----------



## On a Call

Freshwater said:


> On a call there you go again...thurs night is going to pan out...
> Though I helped this time, by taking the plows off and putting the cap on the 04.
> View attachment 178670


I bought salt....so I canceled your plow removal


----------



## On a Call

Freshwater said:


> On a call there you go again...thurs night is going to pan out...
> Though I helped this time, by taking the plows off and putting the cap on the 04.
> View attachment 178670





Freshwater said:


> On a call there you go again...thurs night is going to pan out...
> Though I helped this time, by taking the plows off and putting the cap on the 04.
> View attachment 178670


Wana sell that bummer of the truck in the middle ?


----------



## Ajlawn1

Defcon 5 said:


> It's NOT over...Snow is coming....Salt crisis continues...


Poor Cardinals...


----------



## On a Call

How about those Robins


----------



## LapeerLandscape

On a Call said:


> I have a 50 saying nothing more than an inch till nest winter


Your on...


----------



## Ajlawn1

You'll have to ask the ornithologist...


----------



## On a Call

Lay your money on the table boyz...I can hold it.

Momma needs a new pair of shoes.


----------



## On a Call

Freshwater said:


> On a call there you go again...thurs night is going to pan out...
> Though I helped this time, by taking the plows off and putting the cap on the 04.
> View attachment 178670


That other message was to read...

Wanna sell the bumper off the truck in the middle....someone side swiped mine


----------



## BossPlow2010

On a Call said:


> I have a 50 saying nothing more than an inch till nest winter


I'll bet we do as well


----------



## Mark Oomkes

On a Call said:


> I have a 50 saying nothing more than an inch till nest winter


Anyone with 36 years of snowplowing would not make this bet.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

On a Call said:


> Lay your money on the table boyz...I can hold it.
> 
> Momma needs a new pair of shoes.


I think your about lose, Thursday's forecast .7 for the day and 1.5 for the night.


----------



## On a Call

Mark Oomkes said:


> Anyone with 36 years of snowplowing would not make this bet.


Yeah yeah...but then I live in Toledo we might catch a freaky snow...but the odds are in my favor.

After Feb we seldom catch a storm amounting to much.


----------



## On a Call

I did see Detroit and north might see something 

Get your plows on Boys....winter aint over yet lowblue:


----------



## Mark Oomkes

On a Call said:


> Yeah yeah...but then I live in Toledo we might catch a freaky snow...but the odds are in my favor.
> 
> After Feb we seldom catch a storm amounting to much.


You didn't say an inch in Toledo.


----------



## Ajlawn1

LapeerLandscape said:


> I think your about lose, Thursday's forecast .7 for the day and 1.5 for the night.


Ground temps at 50-60... A bunch of rain before... You'll see .27"


----------



## FredG

Mark Oomkes said:


> Anyone with 36 years of snowplowing would not make this bet.


I'm not sure I would bet $1.00 on it. I seen some nice storms in March.


----------



## Aerospace Eng

On a Call said:


> Yeah yeah...but then I live in Toledo we might catch a freaky snow...but the odds are in my favor.
> 
> After Feb we seldom catch a storm amounting to much.


Isn't this the SE Michigan thread? What's Toledo got to do with it?

How is snowfall going to be measured for this bet?


----------



## On a Call

Mark Oomkes said:


> You didn't say an inch in Toledo.


https://www.wunderground.com/forecast/us/oh/toledo

Which way is outta town ??


----------



## On a Call

Aerospace Eng said:


> Isn't this the SE Michigan thread? What's Toledo got to do with it?
> 
> How is snowfall going to be measured for this bet?


Well we could measure after the temps hit 50 and sunny for a day 

Nah...I am a man of my word.

1 inch or more across the state  not to be confused with anywhere in the state

Okay okay...how about a walleye fishing trip


----------



## On a Call

Nasa...we have a problem....

Delete delete....


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Cleanup on aisle 3...this is turning into a train wreck.


----------



## John_DeereGreen

You can't change the rules of a bet, AFTER you made the bet and someone accepted...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

John_DeereGreen said:


> You can't change the rules of a bet, AFTER you made the bet and someone accepted...


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> Cleanup on aisle 3...this is turning into a train wreck.


Pat's bizzie.... so it'll be his aunt Carol


----------



## FredG

John_DeereGreen said:


> You can't change the rules of a bet, AFTER you made the bet and someone accepted...


I would of took that bet in a heart beat with someone local it's friendly only $50.00. These on line bets never come through. Storms in March I would not call common but do remember snow events. Unless the Doppler is on top of you and flakes are coming MN is a risky bet.


----------



## Mark Oomkes




----------



## Mark Oomkes

FredG said:


> I would of took that bet in a heart beat with someone local it's friendly only $50.00. These on line bets never come through. Storms in March I would not call common but do remember snow events. Unless the Doppler is on top of you and flakes are coming MN is a risky bet.


We plowed in April last year.


----------



## Mike_PS

Mark Oomkes said:


> We plowed in April last year.


thanks for trying to get it back on track Thumbs Up


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> We plowed in April last year.


I've plowed June 3 :terribletowel:


----------



## John_DeereGreen

Mark Oomkes said:


> We plowed in April last year.


X2. Last year and the year befofe


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BUFF said:


> I've plowed June 3 :terribletowel:


....nevermind


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Michael J. Donovan said:


> thanks for trying to get it back on track Thumbs Up


Whoa...someone hacked Michael's account...those are 9 words I never expected to hear from him.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Ajlawn1 said:


> Ground temps at 50-60... A bunch of rain before... You'll see .27"


I dont think our ground temp is 50 to 60. Even though it gets 40 to 50 during the day it still gets plenty cold at night.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


>


You did it again, train off the tracks.


----------



## Ajlawn1

LapeerLandscape said:


> I dont think our ground temp is 50 to 60. Even though it gets 40 to 50 during the day it still gets plenty cold at night.


Granted this is asphalt in the sun right now... My concrete drive this morning was 50.... It'll take some cold nights to get them back down....


----------



## John_DeereGreen

Ajlawn1 said:


> Granted this is asphalt in the sun right now... My concrete drive this morning was 50.... It'll take some cold nights to get them back down....
> 
> View attachment 178682


Averages here are above 50 this morning, and it was 32* last night.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> Granted this is asphalt in the sun right now... My concrete drive this morning was 50.... It'll take some cold nights to get them back down....
> 
> View attachment 178682


Butt you're in Hoosier heaven...


----------



## BUFF

Ajlawn1 said:


> Granted this is asphalt in the sun right now... My concrete drive this morning was 50.... It'll take some cold nights to get them back down....
> 
> View attachment 178682


That doesn't mean diddly...
Had temps in the mid-hi 50's for highs and hi 20's for lows before President's weekend, 2/18 it hit 65* for a high, Sunday night a front blew in dropping temps to -5* and snow. The next 3days it was sub cero in the am, teens for highs and we picked up 8-10" of snow.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BUFF said:


> That doesn't mean diddly...
> Had temps in the mid-hi 50's for highs and hi 20's for lows before President's weekend, 2/18 it hit 65* for a high, Sunday night a front blew in dropping temps to -5* and snow. The next 3days it was sub cero in the am, teens for highs and we picked up 8-10" of snow.


A few years back we had a stretch of warm weather end of March through beginning of April. They were predicting accumulating snow and I figured it was impossible, there wasn't any frost in the ground. Started aroond 9ish and by 11ish we were plowing. Air temp was 36° when it started. Pavement temp was at least that.

Had to replace a fence post Saturday, after the first couple inches of mud, started hitting something hard. Couldn't figure it oot because I knew there wasn't any rock in the area...plenty of frost at the 3-4" level.


----------



## FredG

Mark Oomkes said:


> A few years back we had a stretch of warm weather end of March through beginning of April. They were predicting accumulating snow and I figured it was impossible, there wasn't any frost in the ground. Started aroond 9ish and by 11ish we were plowing. Air temp was 36° when it started. Pavement temp was at least that.
> 
> Had to replace a fence post Saturday, after the first couple inches of mud, started hitting something hard. Couldn't figure it oot because I knew there wasn't any rock in the area...plenty of frost at the 3-4" level.


Couple inches of snow will start to draw that frost up 3'' down.


----------



## Ajlawn1

BUFF said:


> That doesn't mean diddly...
> Had temps in the mid-hi 50's for highs and hi 20's for lows before President's weekend, 2/18 it hit 65* for a high, Sunday night a front blew in dropping temps to -5* and snow. The next 3days it was sub cero in the am, teens for highs and we picked up 8-10" of snow.


Sure it does... We're not getting some Siberian -5 here... Temps at night hover below freezing starting Thursday so the snowfall in question is happening then... Didn't say nothing would stick just out of the 2" they'll maybe see .27". Lots of variables too, rate of fall etc...


----------



## BossPlow2010

Yea, anyone that believes that snow won’t fall after a warm spell is surely mistaken.

January 27-30 the high temp ranged from 47-53°
On the 31st, we had 3.5”


----------



## Freshwater

On a Call said:


> That other message was to read...
> 
> Wanna sell the bumper off the truck in the middle....someone side swiped mine


5k


----------



## Freshwater

Ajlawn1 said:


> Granted this is asphalt in the sun right now... My concrete drive this morning was 50.... It'll take some cold nights to get them back down....
> 
> View attachment 178682


Where can I get one of those thermometers at?


----------



## Ajlawn1

Lowe's, AutoZone etc...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> Sure it does... We're not getting some Siberian -5 here... Temps at night hover below freezing starting Thursday so the snowfall in question is happening then... Didn't say nothing would stick just out of the 2" they'll maybe see .27". Lots of variables too, rate of fall etc...


Sure...


----------



## Ajlawn1

No intention MJD...lol


----------



## BossPlow2010

Freshwater said:


> Where can I get one of those thermometers at?


Grainger has a nice Milwaukee for a fair price.


----------



## On a Call

John_DeereGreen said:


> X2. Last year and the year befofe


Yikes...at this rate I am going to be broke


----------



## On a Call

I see no forecasts of any frozen precipitation

https://www.wunderground.com/forecast/us/fl/miami/33130?cm_ven=localwx_10day


----------



## On a Call

Ajlawn1 said:


> Granted this is asphalt in the sun right now... My concrete drive this morning was 50.... It'll take some cold nights to get them back down....
> 
> View attachment 178682


whew...might have a chance to feed the children yet.


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> A few years back we had a stretch of warm weather end of March through beginning of April. They were predicting accumulating snow and I figured it was impossible, there wasn't any frost in the ground. Started aroond 9ish and by 11ish we were plowing. Air temp was 36° when it started. Pavement temp was at least that.
> 
> Had to replace a fence post Saturday, after the first couple inches of mud, started hitting something hard. Couldn't figure it oot because I knew there wasn't any rock in the area...plenty of frost at the 3-4" level.


We get most our snow in March and April, snow in May is real common too.
I don't put tomato or pepper plants in the ground till just before Memorial Day.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BUFF said:


> We get most our snow in March and April, snow in May is real common too.
> I don't put tomato or pepper plants in the ground till just before Memorial Day.


Understood


----------



## Ajlawn1

On a Call said:


> I see no forecasts of any frozen precipitation
> 
> https://www.wunderground.com/forecast/us/fl/miami/33130?cm_ven=localwx_10day


That's freaking Miami... Is that what you're basing your snowfall bet off of too...


----------



## On a Call

Ajlawn1 said:


> That's freaking Miami/ohio... Is that what you're basing your snowfall bet off of too...


There I fixed it 

I bet they are even mowing grass there too


----------



## Defcon 5

My one stupid comment about its gonna snow created 5 pages of Traffic...Your Welcome Moose River Media...I hope the check is in the mail


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Defcon 5 said:


> My one stupid comment about its gonna snow created 5 pages of Traffic...Your Welcome Moose River Media...I hope the check is in the mail


Grandview Media...where have you been?


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes said:


> Grandview Media...where have you been?


I like Moose River Better...No one denies the fact I'm a Moron


----------



## BUFF

Defcon 5 said:


> My one stupid comment about its gonna snow created 5 pages of Traffic...Your Welcome Moose River Media...I hope the check is in the mail


Thought Ventrac was paying you endorsements


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BUFF said:


> Thought Ventrac was paying you endorsements


I hope so...Buttwyper dropped him.


----------



## Defcon 5

BUFF said:


> Thought Ventrac was paying you endorsements


I get multiple checks from multiple sources...Since Budweiser and Marlboro have dropped me..I have to make up that lost income somehow


----------



## Mike_PS

hey, Mark got this back on point so let's try to keep it that way...its one thing to interlope other weather threads, which we have been fine with, but no need to continue to go off track

thanks


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Michael J. Donovan said:


> hey, Mark got this back on point so let's try to keep it that way...its one thing to interlope other weather threads, which we have been fine with, but no need to continue to go off track
> 
> thanks


We plowed in April last year...


----------



## absolutely

In Saginaw 2 years ago we had a 3-6, 6-9 and a 1-3 inch pushes plus 4 other salt events in March. April had 3 saltings by the 8th and started spring cleanups on the 12th.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Mark Oomkes said:


> We plowed in April last year...


Sure...


----------



## BossPlow2010

Detroit's largest snowstorm was in April, of 1886, back when MJD was still in diapers and I hadn't been thought of yet


----------



## DeVries

If anyone thinks winter is over don't. MArch has a nasty way of sending big snow from year to year that's like mashed potatoes, and most damage to turf occurs in March thanks to no frost in the ground.

I had staff re-install stakes today that had been knocked over, you never know.


----------



## On a Call

Defcon 5 said:


> My one stupid comment about its gonna snow created 5 pages of Traffic...Your Welcome Moose River Media...I hope the check is in the mail


Do not hold your breath


----------



## On a Call

Last year we plowed 3 times for small events


----------



## FredG

Defcon 5 said:


> I get multiple checks from multiple sources...Since Budweiser and Marlboro have dropped me..I have to make up that lost income somehow


So do they,


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> Sure...


Just getting the train back on the tracks...I'm very helpful that way.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

FredG said:


> So do they,


I sold my stock in both when Todd told me he had a grabber. Almost like insider trading.


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes said:


> I sold my stock in both when Todd told me he had a grabber. Almost like insider trading.


Ventrac has been so supportive...They have even developed a Defibrillator attachment for me....

Ventrac has been so supportive....They have even developed a defribulator


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Defcon 5 said:


> Ventrac has been so supportive...They have even developed a Defibrillator attachment for me....
> 
> Ventrac has been so supportive....They have even developed a defribulator


They added 1 or 2 defibrillators???


----------



## FredG

Defcon 5 said:


> Ventrac has been so supportive...They have even developed a Defibrillator attachment for me....
> 
> Ventrac has been so supportive....They have even developed a defribulator


Budweiser and Marlboro did not want to help you out?


----------



## Defcon 5

Yes....Yes


----------



## Mr.Markus

Mark Oomkes said:


> They added 1 or 2 defibrillators???


Every time you use one it obliterates brain cells and causes Alzheimer's...


----------



## BossPlow2010

Mr.Markus said:


> Every time you use one it obliterates brain cells and causes Alzheimer's...


Someone told me that once, but I forgot who


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Would you look at that. We are right dead center once again.


----------



## Defcon 5

Because your Lapeertucky....The epa center of Tornadoes and Snowfall


----------



## Mark Oomkes

LapeerLandscape said:


> Would you look at that. We are right dead center once again.
> View attachment 178712


So what you're saying is you'll be $50 richer by next week?

BTW...we plowed last April.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> So what you're saying is you'll be $50 richer by next week?
> 
> BTW...we plowed last April.


I think it should be $50. per inch... payup

And yes we still have all of March and April to go.


----------



## John_DeereGreen

I'm hoping we see another 4.9" at least at the Akron Canton airport...bumps our screwy capped minimum/maximum seasonals to the next tier. And I've got 500 tons of salt that I have nowhere to put and I have to take it by April 30. So we need to use some salt up...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

LapeerLandscape said:


> I think it should be $50. per inch... payup


I think that makes sense.

Did you know we plowed snow in April last year?


----------



## John_DeereGreen

Mark Oomkes said:


> I think that makes sense.
> 
> Did you know we plowed snow in April last year?


What's the latest in the season you've plowed up there?


----------



## On a Call

LapeerLandscape said:


> I think it should be $50. per inch... payup
> 
> And yes we still have all of March and April to go.


And I cannot be buying you a new snow machine 

However it appears MO will be kicking salt around 

We however will have squat I am guessing


----------



## Ajlawn1




----------



## On a Call

Mark Oomkes said:


> I think that makes sense.
> 
> Did you know we plowed snow in April last year?


seems lop sided to me  Maybe verging on biased, sort of like insider trading


----------



## Mark Oomkes

John_DeereGreen said:


> What's the latest in the season you've plowed up there?


The storm I referenced earlier when temps were above freezing was on April 11 I believe. I think that's the latest we've plowed.

I can remember when I was young getting a buttload in the first week of April because I was snowmobiling on 8+ inches of fresh snow.


----------



## FredG

Last week when I installed the curb and sidewalk I had to dig down 18'', No frozen ground, There was a pile of spoils there that I dumped on site when installing yard drains and building gutters in to the storm sewer. The spoils had some frost in it but not bad easy loading.

There talking about rain and snow Friday. If we do get a plow able event it will be gone by early next week.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Defcon 5 said:


> Because your Lapeertucky....The epa center of Tornadoes and Snowfall


Actually Flint or Beecher was the big tornado in 53 and no I am not old enough to remember it but my Dad saw it and I had an uncle that got hurt in it. I was over that way yesterday and it looks like it could use another one to clean the area up. Saw them still giving away cases of water in a church parking lot.


----------



## John_DeereGreen

Mark Oomkes said:


> The storm I referenced earlier when temps were above freezing was on April 11 I believe. I think that's the latest we've plowed.
> 
> I can remember when I was young getting a buttload in the first week of April because I was snowmobiling on 8+ inches of fresh snow.


The latest I can remember was either April 9 or April 16 2016. I know it was 2 days before we left to go to Florida but I can't remember which Saturday it was. We had about 4". Was all gone by the time we left, but still.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> I think that makes sense.
> 
> Did you know we plowed snow in April last year?


Last year??? Sure whatever you say.
As poor of a season last year seemed to be the totals say we were 1/4 inch from our yearly average.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

LapeerLandscape said:


> Actually Flint or Beecher was the big tornado in 53 and no I am not old enough to remember it but my Dad saw it and I had an uncle that got hurt in it. I was over that way yesterday and it looks like it could use another one to clean the area up. Saw them still giving away cases of water in a church parking lot.


My mom was in their basement when the F5 went through in '56. Moved their house off its foundation.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> The storm I referenced earlier when temps were above freezing was on April 11 I believe. I think that's the latest we've plowed.
> 
> I can remember when I was young getting a buttload in the first week of April because I was snowmobiling on 8+ inches of fresh snow.


I recall us getting a 8 to 11 inch storm April ? in 2004


----------



## Defcon 5

John_DeereGreen said:


> I'm hoping we see another 4.9" at least at the Akron Canton airport...bumps our screwy capped minimum/maximum seasonals to the next tier. And I've got 500 tons of salt that I have nowhere to put and I have to take it by April 30. So we need to use some salt up...


500 Tons?????!!!!!!.....Thats a lot of salt to cram into sea containers....Big Shooter like you...You would think you would have storage for thousands of Tons


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> My mom was in their basement when the F5 went through in '56. Moved their house off its foundation.


Thats scary stuff.


----------



## BossPlow2010

LapeerLandscape said:


> Thats scary stuff.


I experienced my ex on her period once that's similar to a F 5


----------



## BossPlow2010

Mark Oomkes said:


> The storm I referenced earlier when temps were above freezing was on April 11 I believe. I think that's the latest we've plowed.
> 
> I can remember when I was young getting a buttload in the first week of April because I was snowmobiling on 8+ inches of fresh snow.


2014 April 15 DTW got 4"
We may have had a storm later than that a few years prior, I'll have to look


----------



## John_DeereGreen

Defcon 5 said:


> 500 Tons?????!!!!!!.....Thats a lot of salt to cram into sea containers....Big Shooter like you...You would think you would have storage for thousands of Tons


I sub work to, and sub work from, a few companies in a similar (+/- 20%) revenue range as us. None of us have storage for "thousands" of tons.

What no one has ever asked, is how much of the revenue I do in snow is self performed. Just let that sink in.


----------



## Defcon 5

John_DeereGreen said:


> I sub work to, and sub work from, a few companies in a similar (+/- 20%) revenue range as us. None of us have storage for "thousands" of tons.
> 
> What no one has ever asked, is how much of the revenue I do in snow is self performed. Just let
> 
> that sink in.


After I decipher your BS....I will let it sink in


----------



## Defcon 5

You "Claim" to be a Million dollar snow operation...I work for a company that "claims" no where near that...He has storage for a 1000 tons...Plus he has more than one salt truck larger than a F350 with central hydros to achieve his "claims"


----------



## Mark Oomkes

LapeerLandscape said:


> Thats scary stuff.


https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/April_1956_tornado_outbreak


----------



## On a Call

LapeerLandscape said:


> Actually Flint or Beecher was the big tornado in 53 and no I am not old enough to remember it but my Dad saw it and I had an uncle that got hurt in it. I was over that way yesterday and it looks like it could use another one to clean the area up. Saw them still giving away cases of water in a church parking lot.


Well if they are giving Flint water away....I question how long will they be sitting there ?? 

No doubt it is sad...I know no one affected, but that was sad thing.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

On a Call said:


> .I know no one affected, but that was sad thing.


Pretty sure it made it to or started in Lapeertucky...unless they're just naturally that way...


----------



## John_DeereGreen

Defcon 5 said:


> You "Claim" to be a Million dollar snow operation...I work for a company that "claims" no where near that...He has storage for a 1000 tons...Plus he has more than one salt truck larger than a F350 with central hydros to achieve his "claims"


I have never said I self perform a million in snow work.


----------



## Ajlawn1

..


----------



## jomama45

Mark Oomkes said:


> My mom was in their basement when the F5 went through in '56. Moved their house off its foundation.


Is that the same basement you're still trolling the interwebs from?

On a more serious note, if the masons back in the day shoved half as many anchor bolts into the walls as they did empty beer cans, that probably wouldn't have happened. .....


----------



## Freshwater

Upgraded to 5-8 now?


----------



## On a Call

Just plain ole NASTY wet cold wet wet spits a bit then cold rain


----------



## Defcon 5

Been informed more snow for Monday night....Its not Over!!!....Can it stop now??


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Defcon 5 said:


> Been informed more snow for Monday night....Its not Over!!!....Can it stop now??


That's a surprise...


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes said:


> That's a surprise...


Agreed.....


----------



## On a Call

>>>>> ....... >>>>>> This news just came in <<<<< ... <<<<<<

Winter will not be over till summer shows up, she is some place in Georgia right now.


----------



## Defcon 5

Snow in the forecast......I really thought it would be over by now


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Defcon 5 said:


> Money in the forecast......I really thought it would be over by now


I fixed it.


----------



## Defcon 5

LapeerLandscape said:


> I fixed it.


What if it's a seasonal account in a low snow area???


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Defcon 5 said:


> What if it's a seasonal account in a low snow area???


Didnt you buy your snow insurance like JDG.


----------



## On a Call

LapeerLandscape said:


> Didnt you buy your snow insurance like JDG.


Hey how close are you to Rochester ? Heading there to pick up a Snowex controller today


----------



## Defcon 5

LapeerLandscape said:


> Didnt you buy your snow insurance like JDG.


No........I'm not very smart


----------



## Defcon 5

On a Call said:


> Hey how close are you to Rochester ? Heading there to pick up a Snowex controller today


I'm out of Detroit....I'm in Auburn Hills at the moment....75 and M59


----------



## LapeerLandscape

On a Call said:


> Hey how close are you to Rochester ? Heading there to pick up a Snowex controller today


Probably about an hour.


----------



## Defcon 5

LapeerLandscape said:


> Probably about an hour.


Where are you getting the controller from???


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Defcon 5 said:


> Where are you getting the controller from???


Not me. On a Call


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Defcon 5 said:


> No........I'm not very smart


I may have to add this to my signature...


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes said:


> I may have to add this to my signature...


It's not really a big secret


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> I may have to add this to my signature...


It's up there with Mark13's sig......


----------



## Defcon 5

BUFF said:


> It's up there with Mark13's sig......


Witty and very original.....‍♂


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BUFF said:


> It's up there with Mark13's sig......


Lol


----------



## LapeerLandscape

The NWS shows us getting another 7 - 8" between now and tomorrow night and we have 4 on the ground now. If this holds true we should break the snowfall record we set in 2013-14.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

LapeerLandscape said:


> The NWS shows us getting another 7 - 8" between now and tomorrow night and we have 4 on the ground now. If this holds true we should break the snowfall record we set in 2013-14.


We're barely halfway there...I hope that doesn't happen.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> We're barely halfway there...I hope that doesn't happen.


I'm sure your record is much higher than ours.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

LapeerLandscape said:


> I'm sure your record is much higher than ours.


116" in '13-'14.


----------



## Defcon 5

LapeerLandscape said:


> The NWS shows us getting another 7 - 8" between now and tomorrow night and we have 4 on the ground now. If this holds true we should break the snowfall record we set in 2013-14.


Have you texted mark with the "it can stop now" yet????


----------



## On a Call

LapeerLandscape said:


> The NWS shows us getting another 7 - 8" between now and tomorrow night and we have 4 on the ground now. If this holds true we should break the snowfall record we set in 2013-14.


Okay...you were the first to speak up on the bet...and even though we did not catch ( in Toledo ) anything more than a 1" . You did..  a lot more. So... if you are up for it...I bet you do not catch more than 5 inches between now and tomorrow night, double or nothing.

Operators are standing by


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Defcon 5 said:


> Have you texted mark with the "it can stop now" yet????


No, its still snowing. I'm loving it.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Defcon 5 said:


> Have you texted mark with the "it can stop now" yet????


You have several thymes already...


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes said:


> You have several thymes already...


I don't recall that


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Defcon 5 said:


> I don't recall that


Eye dew...


----------



## BossPlow2010

Defcon 5 said:


> Have you texted mark with the "it can stop now" yet????


If you were right last week with saying "it's over" we wouldn't have to worry about texting him


----------



## Defcon 5

LapeerLandscape said:


> No, its still snowing. I'm loving it.


You either don't have seasonal and or you have insurance


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Defcon 5 said:


> You either don't have seasonal and or you have insurance


We have insurance, low snow insurance for the per push and hi snow for the seasonals and we made a killing on both.


----------



## Defcon 5

LapeerLandscape said:


> We have insurance, low snow insurance for the per push and hi snow for the seasonals and we made a killing on both.


Understood


----------



## Mark Oomkes

LapeerLandscape said:


> We have insurance, low snow insurance for the per push and hi snow for the seasonals and we made a killing on both.


K


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Thought the sun was going to come out but now the sky is falling again.


----------



## Defcon 5

LapeerLandscape said:


> Thought the sun was going to come out but now the sky is falling again.


It seems you are living in the snow belt....This must reek havoc with you nap schedule


----------



## Freshwater

Pile up on 94 in Jackson. Not much is sticking but still dangerous.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

LapeerLandscape said:


> Thought the sun was going to come out but now the sky is falling again.


Understood...so no lunch with Onacall today???


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> Understood...so no lunch with Onacall today???


Lunch with the grandkids, they didn't have school today


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Defcon 5 said:


> It seems you are living in the snow belt....This must reek havoc with you nap schedule


Plowed my mothers driveway, she had some old pictures out. Snow April 27 2004.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

LapeerLandscape said:


> View attachment 179026
> 
> Plowed my mothers driveway, she had some old pictures out. Snow April 27 2004.


They had cameras in Lapeertucky in 2004???


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> They had cameras in Lapeertucky in 2004???


It was one of those big wooden ones with the cape.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

LapeerLandscape said:


> It was one of those big wooden ones with the cape.


I kinda figured...

You know, if you had met up with your buddy yesterday, $50 would have bought a very nice lunch for the grandkids...


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes said:


> I kinda figured...
> 
> You know, if you had met up with your buddy yesterday, $50 would have bought a very nice lunch for the grandkids...


$50 is a lot of Happy Meals


----------



## On a Call

And money well spent...Happy kids, happy Grandpa


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Defcon 5 said:


> $50 is a lot of Happy Meals


Randy is really missing oot on this opportunity...


----------



## Ajlawn1

LapeerLandscape said:


> Lunch with the grandkids, they didn't have school today


Neither did Onacall....


----------



## On a Call

Ajlawn1 said:


> Neither did Onacall....


Nor your wife


----------



## Ajlawn1

On a Call said:


> Nor your wife


Nope only on Tuesdays and Thursdays is her pole dancing classes....


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Looks like a couple more inches Monday and Tuesday. Slowly inching our way closer to a new record.


----------



## Defcon 5

LapeerLandscape said:


> Looks like a couple more inches Monday and Tuesday. Slowly inching our way closer to a new record.


Just think....A week ago some moron said it was "over"


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Defcon 5 said:


> Just think....A week ago some moron said it was "over"


Maybe it is in Ohier.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

LapeerLandscape said:


> Looks like a couple more inches Monday and Tuesday. Slowly inching our way closer to a new record.


Another $50...


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> Another $50...


I make a lot more money plowing than do betting on the weather.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Mark Oomkes said:


> Another $50...


Going to have to just rent Hooters out for the day... Breakfast, lunch and dinner...


----------



## On a Call

Defcon 5 said:


> Just think....A week ago some moron said it was "over"


Hey hey....that was two weeks ago hmph.


----------



## On a Call

Ajlawn1 said:


> Going to have to just rent Hooters out for the day... Breakfast, lunch and dinner...


You sir are invited


----------



## Defcon 5

They are calling for snow on Tuesday......It can stop now


----------



## Ajlawn1

The bird whisperer has spoken... Salt crisis back on...


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Defcon 5 said:


> They are calling for snow on Tuesday......It can stop now


No they are not, yes they are, no they are not, yes they are... It will repeat like this 8 more times between now and Tuesday...


----------



## Defcon 5

Ajlawn1 said:


> The bird whisperer has spoken... Salt crisis back on...


The salt crisis never stopped.....I have a new avatar for Oomookes


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Defcon 5 said:


> The salt crisis never stopped.....I have a new avatar for Oomookes
> 
> View attachment 179334


I like mine better...


----------



## Ajlawn1

Defcon 5 said:


> The salt crisis never stopped.....I have a new avatar for Oomookes
> 
> View attachment 179334


That almost looks like this snowflake standing out in the graupel...


----------



## Defcon 5

That’s Grapple....


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes said:


> I like mine better...


Fine....Whatever


----------



## Ajlawn1

Salt crisis averted...

https://www.freep.com/story/news/lo...ichigan-but-getting-take-lot-water/417385002/


----------



## On a Call

Ajlawn1 said:


> Salt crisis averted...
> 
> https://www.freep.com/story/news/lo...ichigan-but-getting-take-lot-water/417385002/


Salt will become a free by product...huh ??


----------



## Defcon 5

I have been informed by Ryan-Express-Bourbon Boy...That a Massive Winter storm for next weekend is coming......


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Defcon 5 said:


> View attachment 179423
> I have been informed by Ryan-Express-Bourbon Boy...That a Massive Winter storm for next weekend is coming......


It's in the forecast and accuweather is showing some too.


----------



## John_DeereGreen

I think someone painted a bullseye on SE Michigan last fall for Mother Nature to aim her fury at.


----------



## Defcon 5

LapeerLandscape said:


> View attachment 179424
> 
> It's in the forecast and accuweather is showing some too.


If Accuweather is saying it.....It's good as gold


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Defcon 5 said:


> If Accuweather is saying it.....It's good as gold


I am sure it go up and down 7 times between now and next Sunday.


----------



## Defcon 5

LapeerLandscape said:


> I am sure it go up and down 7 times between now and next Sunday.


We are 5-6 days out....It will end up being sunny and 70


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Defcon 5 said:


> We are 5-6 days out....It will end up being sunny and 70


Not if Ryan, Accuweather and Channel 12 all predicted it. All the planets are alligned.


----------



## Defcon 5

LapeerLandscape said:


> Not if Ryan, Accuweather and Channel 12 all predicted it. All the planets are alligned.


All 3 of those sources are unreliable at best


----------



## LapeerLandscape

It sure doesnt seem like a record breaking winter for snowfall like 2013-14.


----------



## BossPlow2010

Defcon 5 said:


> If Accuweather is saying it.....It's good as gold


****, it's on Facebook I thought that's all it needed to be true



Defcon 5 said:


> All 3 of those sources are unreliable at best


Better be careful what you say, or the Plowsite posse will be after you


----------



## Defcon 5

BossPlow2010 said:


> ****, it's on Facebook I thought that's all it needed to be true
> 
> Better be careful what you say, or the Plowsite posse will be after you


Ryan's groupies have been after me for years....

Weather channel app is saying 1"-3" Friday night... 5"-8" Saturday down here


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Defcon 5 said:


> Ryan's groupies have been after me for years....
> 
> Weather channel app is saying 1"-3" Friday night... 5"-8" Saturday down here


Thunder snow?


----------



## Defcon 5

LapeerLandscape said:


> Thunder snow?


And Grapple I hope


----------



## Ajlawn1

Defcon 5 said:


> And Grapple I hope


I think gropple applies better to you....


----------



## Defcon 5

Ajlawn1 said:


> I think gropple applies better to you....


Lololololololo.....Another witty retort by Oomkes Minion....


----------



## Luther

LapeerLandscape said:


> Not if Ryan, Accuweather and Channel 12 all predicted it. All the planets are alligned.


The thing is none of these aligned planets include Earth


----------



## Ajlawn1

Defcon 5 said:


> Lololololololo.....Another witty retort by Oomkes Minion....


Soooooo grouchy in the morning.... 3rd or 4th potty call?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> Soooooo grouchy in the morning.... 3rd or 4th potty call?


He actually has to work...


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes said:


> He actually has to work...


I work everyday


----------



## On a Call

Defcon 5 said:


> I work everyday
> 
> View attachment 179488


Great sun rise...be safe brother; there are clowns out there !*newcanadaflag*


----------



## Defcon 5

On a Call said:


> Great sun rise...be safe brother; there are clowns out there !*newcanadaflag*


I didn't realize Oomkes and Ajlawn were on the road this early


----------



## Ajlawn1

He's safer out there then here....


----------



## BUFF

Defcon 5 said:


> I work everyday
> 
> View attachment 179488


Ewe have quite a few targets on the road......


----------



## On a Call

Defcon 5 said:


> I didn't realize Oomkes and Ajlawn were on the road this early


I saw your sun rise setting.
I was in Pa most of the day.
I think you were safe they are still restricted to city limits ??


----------



## Freshwater

Next weekend weather is completely gone now? Not even rain in the forcast?


----------



## Luther

Correctomundo.

Looks like planet Earth just knocked out that crazy planetary alignment the guessers had going on there.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

David Blaine made it disappear....


----------



## Freshwater

I'm pulling the trigger on spring work. Time to play in the mud.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Tad bit nippley this morning...


----------



## Luther

Nice and dry though. Not too unhappy all the action is south and east of us. Poor east coasters. They're getting punished.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Luther said:


> Nice and dry though. Not too unhappy all the action is south and east of us. Poor east coasters. They're getting punished.


I'd take it...


----------



## Luther

Be the traveler. Roll to the storm.


----------



## Defcon 5

Defcon 5 said:


> View attachment 179423
> I have been informed by Ryan-Express-Bourbon Boy...That a Massive Winter storm for next weekend is coming......


I'm waiting for confirmation on this can't miss storm


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Luther said:


> Be the traveler. Roll to the storm.


I'm bizzie...


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> I'd take it...


Me too...lowblue:


----------



## Mark Oomkes

LapeerLandscape said:


> Me too...lowblue:


I'm probably wrong...but I have this feeling that since we aren't doing squat in March that we're going to be plowing in April.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> I'm probably wrong...but I have this feeling that since we aren't doing squat in March that we're going to be plowing in April.


I plowed 3 times in March.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

LapeerLandscape said:


> I plowed 3 times in March.


When I said "we" I wasn't referring to YOU and me...I was referring to "WE" on this side of the state. :hammerhead::terribletowel::gunsfiring_O Thumbs Up


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> When I said "we" I wasn't referring to YOU and me...I was referring to "WE" on this side of the state. :hammerhead::terribletowel::gunsfiring_O Thumbs Up


I was referring to we as in SE Mich. You know the page that you are on....:hammerhead:Back at ya...:terribletowel:


----------



## Mark Oomkes

LapeerLandscape said:


> I was referring to we as in SE Mich. You know the page that you are on....:hammerhead:Back at ya...:terribletowel:


Buzz is more of a regular in this thread than the guys who bailed and went to the BookFace.

So there....


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> Buzz is more of a regular in this thread than the guys who bailed and went to the BookFace.
> 
> So there....


It seems the only reason the guys that left were here for was to complain about Ryans forecast when it didnt turn out.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

LapeerLandscape said:


> It seems the only reason the guys that left were here for was to complain about Ryans forecast when it didnt turn out.


I just complain to him in person...he usually replies with some nasty comment aboot my personality.

It's actually kind of fun... @Defcon 5 and I have a contest going. I'm in the lead.


----------



## BossPlow2010

LapeerLandscape said:


> It seems the only reason the guys that left were here for was to complain about Ryans forecast when it didnt turn out.


I'm just here for the humor.

I know what you mean though, those two guys; DFD9 and Matson Snow, nothing but troublemakers :terribletowel:


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> Buzz is more of a regular in this thread than the guys who bailed and went to the BookFace.
> 
> So there....


I'm global and know no boundary's.....
Other than a few isolated mtn affect blast of snow it's been pretty dry on the Front Range, the mtns are getting good snow though which is where it's needed.


----------



## Defcon 5

BossPlow2010 said:


> I'm just here for the humor.
> 
> I know what you mean though, those two guys; DFD9 and Matson Snow, nothing but troublemakers :terribletowel:


Nothing but rumors....


----------



## jomama45

Defcon 5 said:


> Nothing but rumors....


Hey Todd, have you ever been to the Lafarge/Holcim St. Genevive cement plant just South of St. Louis? I got to take a pretty neat tour there last week, amazing place. We also took a tour of Ann./Busch the day before, the "old Todd" would have enjoyed that place quite a bit as well.......


----------



## Defcon 5

jomama45 said:


> Hey Todd, have you ever been to the Lafarge/Holcim St. Genevive cement plant just South of St. Louis? I got to take a pretty neat tour there last week, amazing place. We also took a tour of Ann./Busch the day before, the "old Todd" would have enjoyed that place quite a bit as well.......


Not been to that Holcim plant.....That plant was supposed to cover all of Holcim customers in the Midwest when Holcim closed down their Dundee Michigan facility ...It's worked out so well..St Mary's sells Holcim their cement in Michigan...The bean counters got another one right


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Less than 1/2 inch away from the record.


----------



## Ajlawn1

LapeerLandscape said:


> View attachment 180333
> Less than 1/2 inch away from the record.


I won't....


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> I won't....


Ditto...


----------



## BUFF

LapeerLandscape said:


> View attachment 180333
> Less than 1/2 inch away from the record.


1/2" is a big deal...... it's the difference between riding the roller coaster or the Tea Cups.....


----------



## Freshwater

Huge commercial enforcement op this morning. East bound 96 in Livonia, 
6 trucks pulled over in a 3 mile span. State boys...


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Freshwater said:


> Huge commercial enforcement op this morning. East bound 96 in Livonia,
> 6 trucks pulled over in a 3 mile span. State boys...


Keep em down there.


----------



## Defcon 5

Freshwater said:


> Huge commercial enforcement op this morning. East bound 96 in Livonia,
> 6 trucks pulled over in a 3 mile span. State boys...


I know......I was one of them....Safety check...Check if your paperwork was in order...I received no tickets


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Defcon 5 said:


> I know......I was one of them....Safety check...Check if your paperwork was in order...I received no tickets


Obviously they weren't performing background checks...


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes said:


> Obviously they weren't performing background checks...


My back ground is crystal clear....Personality checks are a whole separate matter


----------



## BossPlow2010

Guess it's a bit Icy up in Frankenmuth


----------



## magnatrac

Plenty of heavy wet snow in traverse


----------



## Mark Oomkes

magnatrac said:


> View attachment 180466
> Plenty of heavy wet snow in traverse


@Landgreen said 7" as of this morning. Said he was having a blast.


----------



## Randall Ave

Mark Oomkes said:


> @Landgreen said 7" as of this morning. Said he was having a blast.


Ya mean your not out with the orange unit? Just so ya no, it's 80' here.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Randall Ave said:


> Ya mean your not out with the orange unit? Just so ya no, it's 80' here.


Spread a couple tons with her...I want another one.


----------



## Ajlawn1

magnatrac said:


> View attachment 180466
> Plenty of heavy wet snow in traverse


Oh my... So glad its over.


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes said:


> @Landgreen said 7" as of this morning. Said he was having a blast.


Has he been text....It can stop now


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Defcon 5 said:


> Has he been text....It can stop now


He must be getting his beauty sleep...haven't heard from him since.


----------



## Luther

It’s not a total bust for us. The Turf is greener today than yesterday.


----------



## Defcon 5

Luther said:


> It's not a total bust for us. The Turf is greener today than yesterday.


So....What Your Saying is I won't be hearing from you...I'm going out and party like a rock star then


----------



## Luther

I did not say that If I knew what might happen in the next several hours I would not need to deal with snow and ice. I would be traveling and playing golf and shooting my age.


----------



## Defcon 5

Luther said:


> I did not say that If I knew what might happen in the next several hours I would not need to deal with snow and ice. I would be traveling and playing golf and shooting my age.


You would be shooting 85 ???


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Defcon 5 said:


> You would be shooting 85 ???


He's that young???


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Luther said:


> It's not a total bust for us. The Turf is greener today than yesterday.


Not if someone decides to plow it all up...


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Luther said:


> It's not a total bust for us. The Turf is greener today than yesterday.


Mine is whiter than yesterday.


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes said:


> Not if someone decides to plow it all up...


That someone would be you???


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Defcon 5 said:


> That someone would be you???


Not from what I hear/here. Rumor had it someone plowed up an entire front yard.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> Not from what I hear/here. Rumor had it someone plowed up an entire front yard.


Hey now, I was grading my driveway when I cut my cable line.


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes said:


> Not from what I hear/here. Rumor had it someone plowed up an entire front yard.


Not the entire yard...Just three quarters of it


----------



## BUFF

Defcon 5 said:


> Not the entire yard...Just three quarters of it


Did you happen to use a water heater as a plow?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

LapeerLandscape said:


> Hey now, I was grading my driveway when I cut my cable line.


Not everything is aboot you...lol.

Rumor has it someone's hair was blocking his vision...


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Defcon 5 said:


> Not the entire yard...Just three quarters of it


Did you have down pressure on that Fisher.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Defcon 5 said:


> Not the entire yard...Just three quarters of it


Understood


----------



## Defcon 5

BUFF said:


> Did you happen to use a water heater as a plow?


I didn't do it....But, somehow I was getting blamed for it


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> Not everything is aboot you...lol.
> 
> Rumor has it someone's hair was blocking his vision...


Fabio??


----------



## Defcon 5

LapeerLandscape said:


> Did you have down pressure on that Fisher.


I don't use a Fisher anymore unfortunately....At that time it was a Root plow


----------



## Defcon 5

LapeerLandscape said:


> Fabio??


Close....


----------



## Mark Oomkes

LapeerLandscape said:


> Fabio??


Maybe in his mulch younger days...


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Defcon 5 said:


> I don't use a Fisher anymore unfortunately....At that time it was a Root plow


Root spring? Thats what mine is.Hooks up faster than my ultra mount.


----------



## Defcon 5

LapeerLandscape said:


> Root spring? Thats what mine is.Hooks up faster than my ultra mount.


Yes.....But it's a hitch mount...Kinda a pain to hook up


----------



## Mark Oomkes

The Sterling has a Monroe with a Husting hitch...I need to find a big V for it now.


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes said:


> The Sterling has a Monroe with a Husting hitch...I need to find a big V for it now.


Put an DXT on it.....Just make sure it has cutting edge bolts


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> The Sterling has a Monroe with a Husting hitch...I need to find a big V for it now.


Not everything is about your new truck.


----------



## Defcon 5

LapeerLandscape said:


> Not everything is about your new truck.


No.....Everything is about him


----------



## Mark Oomkes

LapeerLandscape said:


> Not everything is about your new truck.


No one axed you.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

I just come back from a drive thru town just to check things out. I see lots a bucket, line repair and chipper trucks at motels and restaurants like they are waiting for something.


----------



## Luther

Massive failure to service sites in the Farmington Hills/West Bloomfield (and areas north). It’s a disaster. It’s not like this ice storm wasn’t well advertised.


----------



## John_DeereGreen

The weather guessers actually got one right?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Luther said:


> Massive failure to service sites in the Farmington Hills/West Bloomfield (and areas north). It's a disaster. It's not like this ice storm wasn't well advertised.


It was???


----------



## Luther




----------



## Luther

Most retail sites untouched. Sheet of ice. Some of these need to be plowed first.


----------



## John_DeereGreen

That looks amazing...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Luther said:


> View attachment 180485
> View attachment 180486
> View attachment 180487


Ryan said it was an EPIC bust?!?!


----------



## Luther

They’re hoping and praying it all melts soon LOL


----------



## Luther

Mark Oomkes said:


> Ryan said it was an EPIC bust?!?!


It was. Glad we're not one of those contractors. We had to plow several locations before applying salt. Wouldn't make sense just throwing salt down.


----------



## Defcon 5

Luther said:


> View attachment 180485
> View attachment 180486
> View attachment 180487


Who sites are those???....You need to name names so we can shame them...Is it a "Top 100" contractor by chance??


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes said:


> Ryan said it was an EPIC bust?!?!


I can confirm this....We need to shame him also....Oh wait...Mark and I already do on an hourly basis


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Luther...did all the spinners return intact???


----------



## Luther

Yes. Unfortunately one of them wouldn’t spin. Hydraulic pump


----------



## Ajlawn1

Luther said:


> Wouldn't make sense just throwing salt down.


Mark would have water in seconds with big Orange there....


----------



## Defcon 5

Luther said:


> Yes. Unfortunately one of them wouldn't spin. Hydraulic pump


I can confirm this also....The blame has already begun to lob in my direction...They had a secret breakfast meeting to do so


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes said:


> Luther...did all the spinners return intact???


Why don't you mind your own bobber for once


----------



## Luther

Defcon 5 said:


> I can confirm this also....The blame has already begun to lob in my direction...They had a secret breakfast meeting to do so


 No secret breakfast. Luther is on his way to the hospital for therapy visits. You are not to blame for anything.


----------



## Luther

Defcon 5 said:


> Who sites are those???....You need to name names so we can shame them...Is it a "Top 100" contractor by chance??


 No names. I would only name the guys that were out doing their job.


----------



## Defcon 5

Luther said:


> No secret breakfast. Luther is on his way to the hospital for therapy visits. You are not to blame for anything.


SURE....


----------



## FredG

Defcon 5 said:


> SURE....


https://www.google.com/search?q=jet...7AkImgE&biw=1526&bih=716#imgrc=bUplqJWHmx0HeM:

They can't fool you Mr, :laugh:


----------



## LapeerLandscape

The ice is really sticking to the trees now. It's suppose to be 34 or 35 by now but it just came up to 30.


----------



## John_DeereGreen

LapeerLandscape said:


> The ice is really sticking to the trees now. It's suppose to be 34 or 35 by now but it just came up to 30.


Still have power?


----------



## Ajlawn1

LapeerLandscape said:


> The ice is really sticking to the trees now. It's suppose to be 34 or 35 by now but it just came up to 30.


Same here supposed to be lower 40's and only 38 now finally... By the way who has a name of Xanto anyway...


----------



## LapeerLandscape

John_DeereGreen said:


> Still have power?


We still have power haven't really seen many branches down or anything.


----------



## BUFF

LapeerLandscape said:


> The ice is really sticking to the trees now. It's suppose to be 34 or 35 by now but it just came up to 30.


You should have pretreated them...


----------



## BUFF

Ajlawn1 said:


> Same here supposed to be lower 40's and only 38 now finally... By the way who has a name of Xanto anyway...


Got hi 50's, blue sky no breeze and in a t shirt and shorts working in my yard cleaning sit up.


----------



## Luther

LapeerLandscape said:


> We still have power haven't really seen many branches down or anything.


 Lots of trees and branches down around me. Some areas have mile after mile of traffic lights out with no power. There still is quite a bit of ice on all the trees around here too. My backyard is a lake everything is flooded.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Luther said:


> Lots of trees and branches down around me. Some areas have mile after mile of traffic lights out with no power. There still is quite a bit of ice on all the trees around here too. My backyard is a lake everything is flooded.


You need a pontoon boat...


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes said:


> You need a pontoon boat...


Or a skid steer.....


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Defcon 5 said:


> Or a skid steer.....


I do...


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes said:


> I do...


Bragger


----------



## Freshwater

It's over


----------



## Defcon 5

Freshwater said:


> It's over


Yes it is....Looks like temperatures will be more spring like next week...


----------



## FredG

This is a blast from the past for some of you that were old enough. I don't know if Meatchicken was affected by this, just all that talk about ice on tree's etc.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Defcon 5 said:


> Yes it is....Looks like temperatures will be more spring like next week...


Any particular bird species we should be on the lookout for to verify this?


----------



## On a Call

FredG said:


> This is a blast from the past for some of you that were old enough. I don't know if Meatchicken was affected by this, just all that talk about ice on tree's etc.


Oh how I remember that storm...We were without power for a week...many were much longer. This was for the Toledo area however I am sure Michigan was affected also.

Tree branches were snapping like twigs and every lawn had them.


----------



## FredG

On a Call said:


> Oh how I remember that storm...We were without power for a week...many were much longer. This was for the Toledo area however I am sure Michigan was affected also.
> 
> Tree branches were snapping like twigs and every lawn had them.


I was young then I was living in Victor raising my Family. Power was underground in the hood never lost power. Had a house full friends and family had no power. Got Lucky.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

FredG said:


> This is a blast from the past for some of you that were old enough. I don't know if Meatchicken was affected by this, just all that talk about ice on tree's etc.


Hmmm...I don't recall that bad of a storm up here. Must have been snow for us?


----------



## Defcon 5

Ajlawn1 said:


> Any particular bird species we should be on the lookout for to verify this?


This is the SE Michigan thread....Take your wood tick satire back to the Non-SE Michigan...


----------



## On a Call

Defcon 5 said:


> This is the SE Michigan thread....Take your wood tick satire back to the Non-SE Michigan...


Having a rough morning are we ?


----------



## FredG

Mark Oomkes said:


> Hmmm...I don't recall that bad of a storm up here. Must have been snow for us?


The few taverns that had power made out like fat rats.


----------



## On a Call

Fat rats huh...

How many generators were sold ?


----------



## FredG

On a Call said:


> Fat rats huh...
> 
> How many generators were sold ?


Yep probably a week the owners will never forget. As far as generators none sold judging by the amount of people in and out of my house for showers etc. Most just come for a shower and to the tavern, Most slept at there own home.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Defcon 5 said:


> This is the SE Michigan thread....Take your wood tick satire back to the Non-SE Michigan...


Sorry I meant to get this to you earlier but could be a way to supplement your hobby and make a few extra nickles...

https://swmi.craigslist.org/for/d/for-sale-bird-toy-business/6542272212.html


----------



## Defcon 5

Ajlawn1 said:


> Sorry I meant to get this to you earlier but could be a way to supplement your hobby and make a few extra nickles...
> 
> https://swmi.craigslist.org/for/d/for-sale-bird-toy-business/6542272212.html


Again with the attempts at satire...Here's a thought..Start The AJlawn Woodtick satire thread...This is the SE Michigan thread


----------



## Defcon 5

On a Call said:


> Having a rough morning are we ?


Not at all...I'm a Union Monkey...No mornings are rough


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> Sorry I meant to get this to you earlier but could be a way to supplement your hobby and make a few extra nickles...
> 
> https://swmi.craigslist.org/for/d/for-sale-bird-toy-business/6542272212.html


BirddSeedd???


----------



## FredG

Ajlawn1 said:


> Sorry I meant to get this to you earlier but could be a way to supplement your hobby and make a few extra nickles...
> 
> https://swmi.craigslist.org/for/d/for-sale-bird-toy-business/6542272212.html


Better stay out of the meatchicken threads, Somebody's having another grabber.


----------



## Ajlawn1

FredG said:


> Better stay out of the meatchicken threads, Somebody's having another grabber.


Naaah... Someone just needs to turn their frown upside down... Probably needs a 45 day monkey vacay....


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Ajlawn1 said:


> Naaah... Someone just needs to turn their frown upside down... Probably needs a 45 day monkey vacay....


He's still angry because he wasnt invited to the compound and lunch yesterday.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

LapeerLandscape said:


> He's still angry because he wasnt invited to the compound and lunch yesterday.


LOL


----------



## Defcon 5

LapeerLandscape said:


> He's still angry because he wasnt invited to the compound and lunch yesterday.


Your right....I have been in GR several times and have never been invited....I'm Furious...Did you bring the Grandkids??..I know how much Mark enjoys kids...He really relates to them


----------



## FredG

Defcon 5 said:


> Your right....I have been in GR several times and have never been invited....I'm Furious...Did you bring the Grandkids??..I know how much Mark enjoys kids...He really relates to them


ooooooooh!!!!!!!! You guys better go to via text. :laugh:


----------



## Mark Oomkes

FredG said:


> ooooooooh!!!!!!!! You guys better go to via text. :laugh:


He's very angry this morning.


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes said:


> He's very angry this morning.


I'm not angry......I'm Furious


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Defcon 5 said:


> I'm not angry......I'm Furious


I'm thinking your membership should be revoked now that you're retired.


----------



## FredG

Mark Oomkes said:


> I'm thinking your membership should be revoked now that you're retired.


Retired? I thought he went back to the meatchicken specials?


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes said:


> I'm thinking your membership should be revoked now that you're retired.


I agree...I'm out


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Defcon 5 said:


> I agree...I'm out


I'm going to miss you...until next season


----------



## On a Call

Defcon 5 said:


> Not at all...I'm a Union Monkey...No mornings are rough


Rock on and carry on too.
Life is good


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Rumour on the playground is there was an earthquake in Detoilet area???


----------



## On a Call

Perhaps you felt me fall down ?
All is well in paradise.

https://www.google.com/search?q=ear....69i57j0l5.10090j0j7&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8

Good call Mark. I was still working and did not feel a thing. And yes Detroit is still standing, sorry.


----------



## RMGLawn

Salt is looking fun this fall!


----------



## Freshwater

RMGLawn said:


> Salt is looking fun this fall!


Sure that's how we'll label it. On a serious note, it's looking pretty bad.


----------



## On a Call

Bad is better than nothing...which could be the story


----------



## On a Call

Good morning Michigan...time to wake up

There is a storm brewing, somewhere.

Buckle up and load up


----------



## Ajlawn1

Go back to bed....


----------



## FredG

Ajlawn1 said:


> Go back to bed....


 What are you doing today? Grumpy.


----------



## Ajlawn1

FredG said:


> What are you doing today? Grumpy.


Lol... Working... A yard monkey's work is never done...


----------



## Defcon 5

Ajlawn1 said:


> Lol... Working... A yard monkey's work is never done...


Are you out at Advanced Auto parts buying Transmission fluid???


----------



## FredG

Defcon 5 said:


> Are you out at Advanced Auto parts buying Transmission fluid???


 I would think he's tooling around looking for eye candy to take some pics.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Defcon 5 said:


> Are you out at Advanced Auto parts buying Transmission fluid???


Lol, oh no I cant tie my guys up checking that stuff now... Usually let my Teamster drivers check fluids when they come in Novemberish when they get laid off....

And AutoZone...


----------



## Defcon 5

Ajlawn1 said:


> Lol, oh no I cant tie my guys up checking that stuff now... Usually let my Teamster drivers check fluids when they come in Novemberish when they get laid off....
> 
> And AutoZone...


If your relying on a Union Monkey to check it...Looks like it won't be checked


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Defcon 5 said:


> If your relying on a Union Monkey to check it...Looks like it won't be checked


That's not what JAA said a couple years ago...


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes said:


> That's not what JAA said a couple years ago...


He was wrong...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Defcon 5 said:


> He was wrong...


I find that difficult to believe...he was an extremely successful snow contractor and now is a consultant.


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes said:


> I find that difficult to believe...he was an extremely successful snow contractor and now is a consultant.


Isn't Ryan a "consultant".....Enough said


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Defcon 5 said:


> Isn't Ryan a "consultant".....Enough said


Is he???


----------



## Mr.Markus

I thought all of you were consultants...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Mr.Markus said:


> I thought all of you were consultants...


For what?


----------



## Mr.Markus

The word I'm thinking of would get deleted...


----------



## Defcon 5

It can stop now!!!!!


----------



## FredG

Defcon 5 said:


> It can stop now!!!!!


 Man you get up early,


----------



## Ajlawn1

Mandatory Union potty break 2/3...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Defcon 5 said:


> It can stop now!!!!!


Wrong thread...


----------



## Defcon 5

Ajlawn1 said:


> Mandatory Union potty break 2/3...


Started work at 230...Triple time till 6am..


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes said:


> Wrong thread...


Are you sure???


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Defcon 5 said:


> Are you sure???


Sure...


----------



## Defcon 5

BUFF said:


> And probably worth every penny....
> View attachment 183974


Recycled picture....Your slipping...Maybe a little less vacation time your game would be sharper


----------



## Mike_PS

once again, you guys have enough threads in the off topic, quit posting in other threads to take them off course and ruin them


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Michael J. Donovan said:


> once again, you guys have enough threads in the off topic, quit posting in other threads to take them off course and ruin them


Agreed...


----------



## grassmaster06

I'm thinking about putting a central hydraulics on a 2016 f350 dump with a 6.2 gas,anyone have an idea on price for a setup like this?or maybe just get another truckcraft tailgate replacement .


----------



## Luther

Looking to purchase an older Western Ultramount Pro Plus if any local guys have one for sale.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Luther said:


> Looking to purchase an older Western Ultramount Pro Plus if any local guys have one for sale.


"Another" backup for @Defcon 5 ???


----------



## Ajlawn1

Make sure to check for grade 8 cutting edge bolts...


----------



## Luther

Mark Oomkes said:


> "Another" backup for @Defcon 5 ???


Negative. This is for an older F-450 we just bought that we are rehabbing. It already has the hydraulic controls in the cab and the truck side mount but no plow. This truck is too small for the likes of Defcon. He needs the big boy truck for what he does.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Luther said:


> He needs the big boy truck for what he does.


Until he loses a spinner or 15...

I may or may not have seen some pics already.


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes said:


> Until he loses a spinner or 15...
> 
> I may or may not have seen some pics already.


Never lost any spinner....The same one came off twice....Found both times...The second time it was found....It had transformed into multiple pieces of spinner


----------



## Defcon 5

Ajlawn1 said:


> Make sure to check for grade 8 cutting edge bolts...


This is the SE Michigan thread....Go start a NE Indiana Woodtick thread and you can post your witty comments to yourself


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Defcon 5 said:


> Never lost any spinner....The same one came off twice....Found both times...The second time it was found....It had transformed into multiple pieces of spinner


If you say so...


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes said:


> If you say so...


That's it...I'm going Silent...This constant bullying and Buffoonery is tiresome


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Defcon 5 said:


> That's it...I'm going Silent...This constant bullying and Buffoonery is tiresome


SureKWhatever...


----------



## Ajlawn1

Defcon 5 said:


> This is the SE Michigan thread....Go start a NE Indiana Woodtick thread and you can post your witty comments to yourself


I'm bizzie....


----------



## BossPlow2010

Luther said:


> Negative. This is for an older F-450 we just bought that we are rehabbing. It already has the hydraulic controls in the cab and the truck side mount but no plow. This truck is too small for the likes of Defcon. He needs the big boy truck for what he does.


Did you get that orange one with the dump stake bed.
Btw saw your picture in the snow magazine


----------



## Defcon 5

BossPlow2010 said:


> Did you get that orange one with the dump stake bed.
> Btw saw your picture in the snow magazine


Did you see my picture also???....Do you want The Plowlords autograph ??....


----------



## Luther

BossPlow2010 said:


> Did you get that orange one with the dump stake bed.
> Btw saw your picture in the snow magazine


No, it's white. We bought it from a guy in Toledo. Price was good, but it needs rehabbing.

Yeah, unfortunately I saw that today too. My face really belongs in radio not print


----------



## BossPlow2010

Defcon 5 said:


> Did you see my picture also???....Do you want The Plowlords autograph ??....


I don't remember what you look like, do you have a recent photo?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Luther said:


> No, it's white. We bought it from a guy in Toledo. Price was good, but it needs rehabbing.
> 
> Yeah, unfortunately I saw that today too. My face really belongs in radio not print


Agreed


----------



## grassmaster06

Luther said:


> Looking to purchase an older Western Ultramount Pro Plus if any local guys have one for sale.


I may have a nice one for sale


----------



## Luther

Sweet. PM the info please


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Everyone say goodbye to Defcon...he's about to be obliterated by a nader...according to Ryan.


----------



## BossPlow2010

Mark Oomkes said:


> Everyone say goodbye to Defcon...he's about to be obliterated by a nader...according to Ryan.


Quick @Defcon 5 jump in Ryan's Jeep!


----------



## TIMBOINDET.

What is the going rate for bulk salt pre-pay?


----------



## Defcon 5

TIMBOINDET. said:


> What is the going rate for bulk salt pre-pay?


Depends....How much you get...If you can find it...From what I have seen it's approching and surpassing the mid $100s


----------



## RMGLawn

TIMBOINDET. said:


> What is the going rate for bulk salt pre-pay?


Found it as low as 95, have multiple suppliers at 105 currently.


----------



## MotorCityGrading

RMGLawn said:


> Found it as low as 95, have multiple suppliers at 105 currently.


Where are you getting it that low, my suppliers are saying $125


----------



## Metro Lawn

MotorCityGrading said:


> Where are you getting it that low, my suppliers are saying $125


American Mulch is $105 delivered within 50 miles of Southfield


----------



## Metro Lawn

I have a driver with a truck in Brown City if anyone could use a sub in Lapeer, Marlette, Imlay City or surrounding areas


----------



## MotorCityGrading

Metro Lawn said:


> American Mulch is $105 delivered within 50 miles of Southfield


 Is that american salt or egyptian?


----------



## Luther

Looking to team up with someone with a couple loaders w/pushers and a plow truck or two on a large job near Livonia. Above average pay (and on time pay) for the right guys. Please PM me if interested.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Luther said:


> Looking to team up with someone with a couple loaders w/pushers and a plow truck or two on a large job near Livonia. Above average pay (and on time pay) for the right guys. Please PM me if interested.


I thought there was someone out that way looking to add a little skin to his operation... Kinda rough around the edges and probably a real pita but... Sounded like he was pretty rough on equipment too, but maybe he'll chime in if he's interested and can help you out... God knows you don't need to babysit anymore of them it sounds like though...


----------



## Defcon 5

Ajlawn1 said:


> I thought there was someone out that way looking to add a little skin to his operation... Kinda rough around the edges and probably a real pita but... Sounded like he was pretty rough on equipment too, but maybe he'll chime in if he's interested and can help you out... God knows you don't need to babysit anymore of them it sounds like though...


This is serious business for serious people....We don't need yours or Oomkes Buffoonery at this time...Moderator can we please have his post removed


----------



## Luther

Any locals have a 14’ pusher for sale?


----------



## Defcon 5

Are we talking Protech type pusher???


----------



## Ajlawn1

8k


----------



## Luther

I would prefer a good pusher...not one with old rubber technology.


----------



## Luther

Luther like. Are those yours AJ?


----------



## Ajlawn1

Luther said:


> Luther like. Are those yours AJ?


Yes or have 16's just need one of them this year... 14' is super nice...


----------



## Luther

It looks nice. Let’s chat about it


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Todd found one...

http://angelos-supplies.com/scoopdogg/loader/14905/scoopdogg-14-ft-loader/


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes said:


> Todd found one...
> 
> http://angelos-supplies.com/scoopdogg/loader/14905/scoopdogg-14-ft-loader/


Proven technology


----------



## Defcon 5

Ajlawn1 said:


> Yes or have 16's just need one of them this year... 14' is super nice...


If he buys that....Im sure you would deliver...No charge of course


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Luther said:


> It looks nice. Let's chat about it


Not sure I'd trust a guy that wears jorts...then again, you probably do while sporting a mean mandletoe...


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes said:


> Not sure I'd trust a guy that wears jorts...then again, you probably do while sporting a mean mandletoe...


Jorts and Mandletoe...Could you imagine those two meeting...


----------



## Ajlawn1

Defcon 5 said:


> Jorts and Mandletoe...Could you imagine those two meeting...


Just mind your own bobber... This is serious business for serious people...


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Ajlawn1 said:


> Just mind your own bobber... This is serious business for serious people...


Where have a read that before, I know now, thats what I say when I'm drinking fireball.


----------



## Luther

Mark Oomkes said:


> Todd found one...
> 
> http://angelos-supplies.com/scoopdogg/loader/14905/scoopdogg-14-ft-loader/


I don't think I'd by a new 14' scoopdog if it was 2k.


----------



## Defcon 5

Ajlawn1 said:


> Just mind your own bobber... This is serious business for serious people...


----------



## Defcon 5

Ajlawn1 said:


> Just mind your own bobber... This is serious business for serious people...


All I know is....I could either build it or buy it cheaper....


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Defcon 5 said:


> All I know is....I could either build it or buy it cheaper....


Thats not your line.


----------



## Defcon 5

LapeerLandscape said:


> Thats not your line.


Understood....SKW....I have never claimed to build or buy anything cheaper...


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Defcon 5 said:


> Understood....SKW....I have never claimed to build or buy anything cheaper...


You would have to special order it too.


----------



## Freshwater

Luther said:


> I don't think I'd by a new 14' scoopdog if it was 2k.


I don't blame you. 
The new superdutys have an extra insert in the tow hitches to go from 2" to 2.5" ball inserts. Well one of my guys lost it. Ford dealership was 3 days out on order. So I picked one up at a trailer place, not realizing it was buyers brand. Well my brand new part needed the pin holes redrilled because they were off and the pin wouldn't fit.
Buyers couldn't even drill a 5" piece of tube steel correctly.


----------



## bdryer

Hi guys... have an office bldg in Waterford that needs someone. Message me if interested. Thx.


----------



## bdryer

bdryer said:


> Hi guys... have an office bldg in Waterford that needs someone. Message me if interested. Thx.


This is for the season....


----------



## Freshwater

Is it going to stick this time? 42deg at 5:25pm


----------



## Defcon 5

Freshwater said:


> Is it going to stick this time? 42deg at 5:25pm


It stuck the last time....For a brief moment...They claim it's gonna get down into the 20s


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Freshwater said:


> Is it going to stick this time? 42deg at 5:25pm


I'm pretty sure its going to stick in my area.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

LapeerLandscape said:


> I'm pretty sure its going to stick in my area.


If you say so...


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> If you say so...


Probably wont get enough to plow but we have 4 on and working just in case.


----------



## BossPlow2010

LapeerLandscape said:


> Probably wont get enough to plow but we have 4 on and working just in case.


I sure hope we don't get enough to plow

Ewe follow se Michigan snowcast on bookface?


----------



## Defcon 5

BossPlow2010 said:


> I sure hope we don't get enough to plow
> 
> Ewe follow se Michigan snowcast on bookface?


Is that where Ryan gets his forecasts???


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Defcon 5 said:


> Is that where Ryan gets his forecasts???


Pretty sure it's from the bottom of a bourbon bottle...


----------



## First Responder

Mark Oomkes said:


> Pretty sure it's from the bottom of a bourbon bottle...


Nothing wrong with that!


----------



## BossPlow2010

Defcon 5 said:


> Is that where Ryan gets his forecasts???


That's what us folk that aren't in the buddy's and pals club have to use, ryan doesn't send us a love text like he does you...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BossPlow2010 said:


> That's what us folk that aren't in the buddy's and pals club have to use, ryan doesn't send us a love text like he does you...


Not so sure "love text" is the proper term...


----------



## LapeerLandscape

BossPlow2010 said:


> I sure hope we don't get enough to plow
> 
> Ewe follow se Michigan snowcast on bookface?


No I dont, should I.


----------



## BossPlow2010

LapeerLandscape said:


> No I dont, should I.


He posts colorful maps


----------



## Metro Lawn

BossPlow2010 said:


> He posts colorful maps
> View attachment 186100
> View attachment 186101


He is never correct when it comes to what will actually accumulate on pavement. His forecasts are for grass, cars ect. Pretty much useless for us.


----------



## John_DeereGreen

Metro Lawn said:


> He is never correct when it comes to what will actually accumulate on pavement. His forecasts are for grass, cars ect. Pretty much useless for us.


I know some guys that are far better at plowing the grass than the parking lots...


----------



## Freshwater

Looking to sub a driveway in flat rock.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Marks taking calls for driveways Stihl...


Freshwater said:


> Looking to sub a driveway in flat rock.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Mr.Markus said:


> Marks taking calls for driveways Stihl...


I am???


----------



## Mr.Markus

Mark Oomkes said:


> I am???





Mark Oomkes said:


> Still getting calls for driveways...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

I don't recall that...


----------



## Mr.Markus

Fred Sanford syndrome...


----------



## Extremescapes

bdryer said:


> This is for the season....


Did you already find someone for that Waterford property??


----------



## Freshwater

Still looking for somebody on a driveway in flatrock. 
Guy doing it last year can't take it again this year. It happens, no big deal.
One guy this year looked at it, and apparently didnt like the price.
It's a 7min drive with shoveling for $45 with incremental increases. 
Shovel a path wide enough for a wheelchair to the back door.


----------



## ParksLandscaping

Looking for a sub for a large site in Clinton Township, MI. If of interest, please call or text me @ 248/765/7844

We also have bulk rock salt available for direct ship for $110 per ton plus trucking.


----------



## BossPlow2010

Freshwater said:


> Still looking for somebody on a driveway in flatrock.
> Guy doing it last year can't take it again this year. It happens, no big deal.
> One guy this year looked at it, and apparently didnt like the price.
> It's a 7min drive with shoveling for $45 with incremental increases.
> Shovel a path wide enough for a wheelchair to the back door.
> View attachment 186236


Curious how your buddy bounced a chainsaw off his knee, I want to,see pictures too...


----------



## grassmaster06

BossPlow2010 said:


> Curious how your buddy bounced a chainsaw off his knee, I want to,see pictures too...


I cut my wrist with a chain saw several years back 50 ft up in a tree ,not a fun day


----------



## Tberrylawn

bdryer said:


> Hi guys... have an office bldg in Waterford that needs someone. Message me if interested. Thx.


Pm sent if you haven't found anyone yet


----------



## BossPlow2010

grassmaster06 said:


> I cut my wrist with a chain saw several years back 50 ft up in a tree ,not a fun day


Lol haven't done the chain saw yet, but a couple years ago I sliced up me leg pretty good with a hedge trimmer,


----------



## Freshwater

BossPlow2010 said:


> Curious how your buddy bounced a chainsaw off his knee, I want to,see pictures too...


He used to post on here as @bln, I dont know how it happened. Message him on Facebook.


----------



## Luther

Very surprised to see people salting sites this morning. Wonder what kind of reasoning they are using.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Luther said:


> Very surprised to see people salting sites this morning. Wonder what kind of reasoning they are using.


Salt invoice came... Suns out here now couple inches on the grass is almost gone already...


----------



## Boomer123

Reports are all over the place. Will Oakland county get plowable snow?


----------



## Boomer123

Where is everyone?


----------



## grassmaster06

I don't know the tread feels dead,anyone have eyes on 96 and 275 area ?


----------



## ProperLandscape

96 and 275 .......nothing is sticking, just wet


----------



## grassmaster06

Thank you


----------



## ProperLandscape

No problem. Starting to change over to sleet now. Nothing on the pavement yet. 34 degrees.


----------



## BossPlow2010

Bouncing between 36-38° at northline and telegraph, rain / snow


----------



## Freshwater

Boomer123 said:


> Where is everyone?


Gone.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Freshwater said:


> Gone.


Where?


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> Where?


SShhh dont tell.


----------



## Freshwater

Most left when Ryan left.


----------



## Defcon 5

Freshwater said:


> Most left when Ryan left.


Ryan left???


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ryan left????


----------



## Defcon 5

Where did he go????


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Where did he go?????


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Echo


----------



## Freshwater

It's a swear word on here. I dont need detention.


----------



## Mike_PS

this thread can surely pick up again...here's an idea, how about posting about weather, etc. in this area, rather than, flooding all the off topic threads, particularly, the non-SE Michigan thread


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Michael J. Donovan said:


> this thread can surely pick up again...here's an idea, how about posting about weather, etc. in this area, rather than, flooding all the off topic threads, particularly, the non-SE Michigan thread


I posted several weather updates from Ryan here last year. Thumbs Up


----------



## Ajlawn1

Michael J. Donovan said:


> this thread can surely pick up again...here's an idea, how about posting about weather, etc. in this area, rather than, flooding all the off topic threads, particularly, the non-SE Michigan thread


Agreed if someone can find Lapeer then we might be able to distinguish if it should be in this forum or another...

And @BossPlow2010 there ya go again... But anyway that was two...


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Ajlawn1 said:


> Agreed if someone can find Lapeer then we might be able to distinguish if it should be in this forum or another...
> 
> And @BossPlow2010 there ya go again... But anyway that was two...


I have been found.

Its not snowing here but it is cold and windy.


----------



## BUFF

Thought this thread was set up for Networking based on where it's at.....










I'll go back to the bunker now.....


----------



## Mike_PS

BUFF said:


> Thought this thread was set up for Networking based on where it's at.....
> 
> View attachment 186831
> 
> 
> I'll go back to the bunker now.....


Yes and the title is set up to make for weather discussion as well and why I also said weather, etc


----------



## BUFF

Michael J. Donovan said:


> Yes and the title is set up to make for weather discussion as well and why I also said weather, etc


Thumbs Up


----------



## Defcon 5

BUFF said:


> Thought this thread was set up for Networking based on where it's at.....
> 
> View attachment 186831
> 
> 
> I'll go back to the bunker now.....


You have a Bunker also??....Is yours nicer than Oomkes??


----------



## BUFF

Defcon 5 said:


> You have a Bunker also??....Is yours nicer than Oomkes??


keep it on topic sport which is weather and networking not who has the nicer bunker......


----------



## Defcon 5

BUFF said:


> keep it on topic sport which is weather and networking not who has the nicer bunker......


Sorry....


----------



## grassmaster06

Does anyone know of someone that can tow an 11x40 office trailer ?it's in novi and needs to go to wyandotte


----------



## LapeerLandscape

grassmaster06 said:


> Does anyone know of someone that can tow an 11x40 office trailer ?it's in novi and needs to go to wyandotte


I would get a hold of a mobile home mover.


----------



## BossPlow2010

grassmaster06 said:


> Does anyone know of someone that can tow an 11x40 office trailer ?it's in novi and needs to go to wyandotte


Did you give lyons towing a call?


----------



## grassmaster06

I called at least 10 mobile home movers , it seems they will only move trailers from the manufacture and have no interest in a move like this .i called mdot and need a permit because of the width ,but its only 15-45$.I going to call Lyons tomorrow


----------



## John_DeereGreen

Find a farmer with a high speed tractor....? Maybe not practical but an idea to consider if needed.


----------



## Jkochensparger

It’s not snowing in Novi right now. 
Mcdonald rentals should be able to move it for you.


----------



## grassmaster06

OK thanks ,I will call them .I never realized how hard it would be to find someone


----------



## BossPlow2010

grassmaster06 said:


> OK thanks ,I will call them .I never realized how hard it would be to find someone


What'd lyons say?


----------



## Boomer123

Boomer123 said:


> Where is everyone?





grassmaster06 said:


> I don't know the tread feels dead,anyone have eyes on 96 and 275 area ?





Freshwater said:


> Gone.





Freshwater said:


> Most left when Ryan left.





Michael J. Donovan said:


> this thread can surely pick up again...here's an idea, how about posting about weather, etc. in this area, rather than, flooding all the off topic threads, particularly, the non-SE Michigan thread


This thread used to be Great, last year and the previous year not so much.


----------



## Luther

Yes it certainly isn't what it use to be. Let's see if we can't get a little something going on. What's everyone's thought on these ridiculous and childish "us vs. them" posts that Pink clogg and Brilar like to put on their facebooks? It appears they need to publicly disparage and disrespect contractors that service sites next to theirs in order to make themselves look and feel good. They would have no idea what the spec or client expectation is for a site they don't service and have no idea about. Maybe there's restrictions, or a request type of service so the client can cut costs where they want. Not everyone is paying for "hospital zero tolerant" service either. Why concern yourself with something you have no idea about? They can't quantify the comparison, nor do they care. 

Brilar takes a pic of their site freshly treated and looking swell, and then take a pic of a site next door not looking so swell. It wasn't as if the site was a complete disaster, or they just plowed 10"-12" and the next door contractor didn't show up for a day or two. Big whup...they showed up to salt a half hour before the contractor next door and they start taking pictures. I guess they need an award for this. And it's of a dusting so light and thin it's immeasurable. Maybe a 64th of an inch??? Maybe not even that. What the hell is wrong with them? Have they no shame? Are they so insecure, or so narcissistic that they really need to do this? Or are they just big bullies who need to thump their chests and tell the world how great and fantastic they are over everyone else? I don't think I'll ever understand this type of mentality.


----------



## Ajlawn1

That's funny you say that, the first one you mention posted on LinkedIn that very thing last year and I did comment that you have no idea what the spec is or level of service that site is paying for next door....

So to use that kind of comparison is somewhat misleading... Heck I'm going to take pics of vacants with just blown open fire lanes next to mine if that's the case...


----------



## grassmaster06

Jkochensparger said:


> It's not snowing in Novi right now.
> Mcdonald rentals should be able to move it for you.


Lyons had no interest either, I'm probably just going to pull the permit and tow it myself if I can't find anyone soon.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

grassmaster06 said:


> Lyons had no interest either, I'm probably just going to pull the permit and tow it myself if I can't find anyone soon.


Hope you have a decent truck.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

I may or may not have hauled an overwidth load a few years back. It may or may not have been a lean-to for my daughter's horse. 

If I was to do something like this, I would try to find some of those oversize banners that the trucks have. I would also consider hauling it on a Saturday. I would also stay away from roads that weighmasters and\or motor carriers frequent. 

This is all hypothetical if I needed to haul an oversize load.


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> I may or may not have hauled an overwidth load a few years back. It may or may not have been a lean-to for my daughter's horse.
> 
> If I was to do something like this, I would try to find some of those oversize banners that the trucks have. I would also consider hauling it on a Saturday. I would also stay away from roads that weighmasters and\or motor carriers frequent.
> 
> This is all hypothetical if I needed to haul an oversize load.


Farm tags on a pickup or truck give you a pass.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Mark Oomkes said:


> I may or may not have hauled an overwidth load a few years back. It may or may not have been a lean-to for my daughter's horse.
> 
> If I was to do something like this, I would try to find some of those oversize banners that the trucks have. I would also consider hauling it on a Saturday. I would also stay away from roads that weighmasters and\or motor carriers frequent.
> 
> This is all hypothetical if I needed to haul an oversize load.


yeah you were spotted don't worry....


----------



## Do It All Do It Right

Anyone there? Here Somewhere


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Not here.


----------



## Freshwater

Polo...


----------



## Freshwater

Polo...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

MarkO???


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> MarkO???


Not you.


----------



## BUFF

LapeerLandscape said:


> Not you.


There's more than one.......


----------



## LapeerLandscape

BUFF said:


> There's more than one.......


I sure hope not.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BUFF said:


> There's more than one.......


I broke the mold...


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes said:


> I broke the mold...


The mold was thrown away in disgust


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Defcon 5 said:


> The mold was thrown away in disgust


SKWHB...


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> SKWHB...


Looks like a bunch of activity on the page and no sign of the locals. 
Anybody have eyes on Bloomfield, how about over in Westland.


----------



## Defcon 5

LapeerLandscape said:


> Looks like a bunch of activity on the page and no sign of the locals.
> Anybody have eyes on Bloomfield, how about over in Westland.


Snowing like a Banchee


----------



## BUFF

Defcon 5 said:


> Snowing like a Banchee


I believe it's spelled Banshee which is a female spirit in Irish folklore that wails / screaming due to traumatic experiences.

Or could be in reference to a Yamaha Banshee which was a 2 stroke 350cc twin vertical cylinder atv that was favored by sand riders. They would literally scream with a set of aftermarket pipes.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Defcon 5 said:


> Snowing like a Banchee


Snow?? I was looking for fireball...


----------



## LapeerLandscape

BUFF said:


> I believe it's spelled Banshee which is a female spirit in Irish folklore that wails / screaming due to traumatic experiences.
> 
> Or could be in reference to a Yamaha Banshee which was a 2 stroke 350cc twin vertical cylinder atv that was favored by sand riders. They would literally scream with a set of aftermarket pipes.


Thanks for that Siri.


----------



## BUFF

LapeerLandscape said:


> Thanks for that Siri.


Thumbs Up


----------



## Freshwater

LapeerLandscape said:


> Looks like a bunch of activity on the page and no sign of the locals.
> Anybody have eyes on Bloomfield, how about over in Westland.


Clear.


----------



## Freshwater

Little snafu at the ski hill in Brighton this morning? Turned on the snow makers and caused all this to the east. Its completely clear here today, not a trace of snow..
Yet here we are......


----------



## Defcon 5

Freshwater said:


> View attachment 187372
> Little snafu at the ski hill in Brighton this morning? Turned on the snow makers and caused all this to the east. Its completely clear here today, not a trace of snow..
> Yet here we are......


Was Oomkes in charge of the Snow Guns??


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Defcon 5 said:


> Was Oomkes in charge of the Snow Guns??


SnoFarmer was...


----------



## Luther

Same thing happened from Pine Knob making snow. 75 & Sashabaw and the surrounding areas had a lot of problems. Conditions were so perfect that miles away from the hills it was snowing significantly.


----------



## Defcon 5

Luther said:


> Same thing happened from Pine Knob making snow. 75 & Sashabaw and the surrounding areas had a lot of problems. Conditions were so perfect that miles away from the hills it was snowing significantly.


We're you on patrol and witnessed this first hand??


----------



## Freshwater

Luther said:


> Same thing happened from Pine Knob making snow. 75 & Sashabaw and the surrounding areas had a lot of problems. Conditions were so perfect that miles away from the hills it was snowing significantly.


Could you imagine timing some maintenance, or a getaway, with the calm weather, only to get a call from some of your locations? I'd be mad.


----------



## Luther

We use to service a site near Mt Brighton. It was always affected by their snow makers. We just sucked it up and serviced that more than any other site. It would interesting to know how culpable they would be found making slippery/unsafe conditions on a neighboring site where someone suffered a real loss.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Luther said:


> It would interesting to know how culpable they would be found making slippery/unsafe conditions on a neighboring site where someone suffered a real loss.


Is there any culpability if someone is not available for servicing an account due to breakfast, mani\pedi, and a bunch of other crap that no masculine man would be caught doing?


----------



## Luther

Mark Oomkes said:


> Is there any culpability if someone is not available for servicing an account due to breakfast, mani\pedi, and a bunch of other crap that no masculine man would be caught doing?


Probably. But that would ultimately be determined by a judge or magistrate.

BTW - Real men eat breakfast...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Luther said:


> Probably. But that would ultimately be determined by a judge or magistrate.


Just to be clear...I am NOT referring to Todd.


----------



## Luther

Todd orders breakfast...he just doesn't eat it.


----------



## Defcon 5

Luther said:


> Todd orders breakfast...he just doesn't eat it.


I eat what I can...If you were on the truck full of medications I'm on you would not eat either....The Silverback lifestyle has taken its toll on me


----------



## Luther

Nice avatar. Looks like a bit of maintenance on the little piggies


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Luther said:


> Nice avatar. Looks like a bit of maintenance on the little piggies


Nevermind...


----------



## BossPlow2010

Defcon 5 said:


> I eat what I can...If you were on the truck full of medications I'm on you would not eat either....The Silverback lifestyle has taken its toll on me


You should come down to Florida, there's tons of old people down here and they have vallet parking.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BossPlow2010 said:


> You should come down to Florida, there's tons of old people down here and they have vallet parking.


Do they have food too?


----------



## BossPlow2010

Mark Oomkes said:


> Do they have food too?


Pancakes


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BossPlow2010 said:


> Pancakes
> View attachment 187453


I see Ryan has rubbed off on you...are you getting a mudbath and facial today?


----------



## Defcon 5

Luther said:


> Nice avatar. Looks like a bit of maintenance on the little piggies


That's your right hand man Ryan...I would be concerned


----------



## Freshwater

Luther said:


> We use to service a site near Mt Brighton. It was always affected by their snow makers. We just sucked it up and serviced that more than any other site. It would interesting to know how culpable they would be found making slippery/unsafe conditions on a neighboring site where someone suffered a real loss.


As I understand, there were multiple accidents on the highway, because of it.


----------



## Luther

I believe I over bought on salt this year. I can help someone out if you need a truckload or two. PM me if interested.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

BossPlow2010 said:


> Pancakes
> View attachment 187453


With Fireball???


----------



## Defcon 5

LapeerLandscape said:


> With Fireball???


Everything goes with Fireball


----------



## Defcon 5

Luther said:


> I believe I over bought on salt this year. I can help someone out if you need a truckload or two. PM me if interested.


What???....I don't wanna hear the whining once February rolls around....Go light we are running out....it's hard to go light when your spinner is laying on the side of Sheldon Road


----------



## Mark Oomkes

LapeerLandscape said:


> With Fireball???


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


>


Fireball!!!!!


----------



## Defcon 5

I’m calling it...This winter is a bust...It’s Over


----------



## Ajlawn1

Defcon 5 said:


> I'm calling it...This winter is a bust...It's Over


Does that include the salt crisis too... El Nino's at 90% probable still.


----------



## FredG

Defcon 5 said:


> I'm calling it...This winter is a bust...It's Over


 GOOD, I won't have to be jealous of everybody's earnings.  :laugh:


----------



## Defcon 5

Ajlawn1 said:


> Does that include the salt crisis too... El Nino's at 90% probable still.


We will be in a salt crisis for many years to come...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Defcon 5 said:


> We will be in a salt crisis for many years to come...


Pretty sure it could not snow for a year and there will still be a salt "shortage".


----------



## LapeerLandscape

I'm not so sure about the salt shortage thing. If this weather trend continues some guys that invested mega dollars could be hurting.


----------



## Defcon 5

LapeerLandscape said:


> I'm not so sure about the salt shortage thing. If this weather trend continues some guys that invested mega dollars could be hurting.


A lot of "Brown" is around....


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Defcon 5 said:


> A lot of "Brown" is around....


Thats what i here. A couple guys up here have it. One guy says it works good and the other says it dont spread.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

LapeerLandscape said:


> Thats what i here. A couple guys up here have it. One guy says it works good and the other says it dont spread.


Depends on where it came from. I have a bunch from Morocco. Nice and dry, quite a few fines compared to what we're used to but no problems spreading or clumping. We were able to treat it and it still flows nicely.


----------



## TheXpress2002

Defcon 5 said:


> I'm calling it...This winter is a bust...It's Over


Says who?

Things become painful shortly.

If you had BookFace and read my outlook it is spot on.


----------



## Defcon 5

TheXpress2002 said:


> Says who?
> 
> Things become painful shortly.
> 
> If you had BookFace and read my outlook it is spot on.


Oh Look....Drunkie has sobered up from his Bender to take time to call me out...Its Over..Says Me


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Defcon 5 said:


> Oh Look....Drunkie has sobered up from his Bender to take time to call me out...Its Over..Says Me


You sure we dont want to let onacall make that decision.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

LapeerLandscape said:


> You sure we dont want to let onacall make that decision.


Doesn't he still owe you lunch?


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes said:


> Doesn't he still owe you lunch?


I think Randy is Bizzie


----------



## Boomer123

TheXpress2002 said:


> Says who?
> 
> Things become painful shortly.
> 
> If you had BookFace and read my outlook it is spot on.


Ryan where is this secret FB page. I miss your posts.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Boomer123 said:


> Ryan where is this secret FB page. I miss your posts.


Ditto


----------



## BossPlow2010

Mark Oomkes said:


> Ditto


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ryan Aho???


----------



## BossPlow2010

Can’t answer that, you’re not in SE Michigan and we wouldn’t want to get off topic


----------



## Defcon 5

Boomer123 said:


> Ryan where is this secret FB page. I miss your posts.


You want his phone number?


----------



## TheXpress2002

Defcon 5 said:


> You want his phone number?


I thought you lived in Gibraltar?


----------



## Defcon 5

TheXpress2002 said:


> I thought you lived in Gibraltar?


Yes


----------



## Defcon 5

I put Woodhaven to keep the creeps away...Case in point


----------



## TheXpress2002

Defcon 5 said:


> I put Woodhaven to keep the creeps away...Case in point


All the same.

Downriver.


----------



## Defcon 5

TheXpress2002 said:


> All the same.
> 
> Downriver.


Yes...Downriver...What's the forecast gonna be??...Go out on a limb


----------



## BossPlow2010

Defcon 5 said:


> Yes...Downriver...What's the forecast gonna be??...Go out on a limb


Like every other forecast...

A wild guess.followed by people *****ing a moaning to it being wrong


----------



## Defcon 5

BossPlow2010 said:


> Like every other forecast...
> 
> A wild guess.followed by people *****ing a moaning to it being wrong


How dare you say it's a wild guess...There is science involved


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Defcon 5 said:


> How dare you say it's a wild guess...There is science involved


Seeing the bottom of a bourbon bottle is science?


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes said:


> Seeing the bottom of a bourbon bottle is science?


Yes...


----------



## TheXpress2002

BossPlow2010 said:


> Like every other forecast...
> 
> A wild guess.followed by people *****ing a moaning to it being wrong


It's not a wild guess.


Defcon 5 said:


> How dare you say it's a wild guess...There is science involved


Thanks buddy for having my back.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Hmmm...I need a new avatar...which one should I use?


----------



## LapeerLandscape

The forecasts are usually correct, sometimes they just miss that area predicted.


----------



## BossPlow2010

TheXpress2002 said:


> It's not a wild guess.


But there's whining and moaning afterwards...


----------



## BossPlow2010

TheXpress2002 said:


> Thanks buddy for having my back.


Actual image of defcons heart after hearing that..


----------



## esshakim

Figured I’d post this here, if anyone is interested I have about 1600 gallons of calcium chloride, I don’t need it anymore. It’s free to whoever needs it, but you have to pump and load it your self. Located in Southfield. You can message me on here for details.


----------



## spyda

Holiday Outdoor Services on plow site 
is in the Detroit area in need of Calcium. Wish I were I'd have to come get a few hundred gallons in my tote...


----------



## Freshwater

esshakim said:


> Figured I'd post this here, if anyone is interested I have about 1600 gallons of calcium chloride, I don't need it anymore. It's free to whoever needs it, but you have to pump and load it your self. Located in Southfield. You can message me on here for details.


@Do It All Do It Right


----------



## Do It All Do It Right

Polar Votex spoken of where and when.


----------



## Freshwater

Looks pretty icy out.


----------



## Do It All Do It Right

Dried out a bunch by 4am where the wind could get to its salted and checked sites came back to redford st 7 and a dusting on the ground thought it was salt residual but was snow seemingly random.


----------



## Do It All Do It Right

crickets


----------



## BossPlow2010

Do It All Do It Right said:


> crickets


People have moved over to Facebook land,
But, salted both yesterday and today


----------



## Boomer123

BossPlow2010 said:


> View attachment 187655


 this explains why this page is dead.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Boomer123 said:


> this explains why this page is dead.


No its dead because your previous post was Dec 17 you need to post more.


----------



## Ajlawn1

LapeerLandscape said:


> No its dead because your previous post was Dec 17 you need to post more.


Eggzackly... There have been members before filling many thread pages talking to themselves...


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Ajlawn1 said:


> Eggzackly... There have been members before filling many thread pages talking to themselves...


Maybe on Lawnsite.


----------



## TKO1

I need snow. Its getting ridiculous at this point. So bored that i posted on plowsite.


----------



## Boomer123

How is everyone's salt stock pyle. My pallets of Dragon melt are getting dusty in the garage.


----------



## Freshwater

Just sitting around. I'd rather have the plows on the trucks.


----------



## BUFF

Freshwater said:


> Just sitting around. I'd rather have the plows on the trucks.
> View attachment 188456


File footo


----------



## Freshwater

BUFF said:


> File footo


Yeah if it's posted more than once... Lol.


----------



## Do It All Do It Right

No snow telegraph south of 94 2 trips for nothing. Now watch it fill in.


----------



## Defcon 5

Do It All Do It Right said:


> No snow telegraph south of 94 2 trips for nothing. Now watch it fill in.


Snowing pretty good in Downtown Detoilet


----------



## Freshwater

Big band was 96 to 12 mile or so.


----------



## Boomer123

Thoughts on this Saturday's system.
Ryan???


----------



## Freshwater

Looks like we're on the north edge. I'm calling 4" now, well see how that ages.
Looks like Ohio's going to get drop kicked.


----------



## John_DeereGreen

Freshwater said:


> Looks like we're on the north edge. I'm calling 4" now, well see how that ages.
> Looks like Ohio's going to get drop kicked.


We're long overdue for a big one.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

John_DeereGreen said:


> We're long overdue for a big one.


I would much rather have six 3 to 4 inch snows than one 20 incher.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Boomer123 said:


> Thoughts on this Saturday's system.
> Ryan???


Ummmm...I'll just C&P.

Silent raindrops fell the song of silence

And the people bowed and prayed to the neon God they may

If you can decipher that, you're a better man than I.


----------



## John F

Mark Oomkes said:


> Ummmm...I'll just C&P.
> 
> Silent raindrops fell the song of silence
> 
> And the people bowed and prayed to the neon God they may
> 
> If you can decipher that, you're a better man than I.


It's part of a song


----------



## Boomer123

John_DeereGreen said:


> We're long overdue for a big one.


 I would much rather plow 3 to 4" 
5 days in a row then a 14" storm



LapeerLandscape said:


> I would much rather have six 3 to 4 inch snows than one 20 incher.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

John F said:


> It's part of a song


An Irish drinking song???


----------



## John_DeereGreen

LapeerLandscape said:


> I would much rather have six 3 to 4 inch snows than one 20 incher.





Boomer123 said:


> I would much rather plow 3 to 4"
> 5 days in a row then a 14" storm


I couldn't agree with either of you more. 2-4" events are perfect.


----------



## Jkochensparger

12 and telegraph icy


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Jkochensparger said:


> 12 and telegraph icy


You didn't get the memo? Everything is icy over here...after the mess yesterday...it's getting salt whether it needs it or not.


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes said:


> You didn't get the memo? Everything is icy over here...after the mess yesterday...it's getting salt whether it needs it or not.


When in doubt...Throw some Brown out..


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Defcon 5 said:


> When in doubt...Throw some Brown out..


Expired gas station egg salad samich???


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes said:


> Expired gas station egg salad samich???


Different kinda of brown....Both Browns achieve about the same results melting snow and ice


----------



## Luther

Defcon 5 said:


> Different kinda of brown....Both Browns achieve about the same results melting snow and ice


Where is the unlike button


----------



## Ajlawn1

Luther said:


> We'll get 6-8" in most of northern Wayne/southern Oakland.
> 
> Where is the unlike button


Do you need to fumigate his truck monthly? Weekly? Daily?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> Do you need to fumigate his truck monthly? Weekly? Daily? Hourly?


Fixed it.


----------



## Luther

Ajlawn1 said:


> Do you need to fumigate his truck monthly? Weekly? Daily?


Yes

On a different note, how come Oomokee didn't give me one of those traveler mugs? I hope he got them free since they're the wrong color.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Luther said:


> Yes
> 
> On a different note, how come Oomokee didn't give me one of those traveler mugs? I hope he got them free since they're the wrong color.


Don't worry you're in the majority with the rest of us... Had a to bootleg a copy of the thing myself...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Luther said:


> Yes
> 
> On a different note, how come Oomokee didn't give me one of those traveler mugs? I hope he got them free since they're the wrong color.


Kind of early to be into the Buttwyper, isn't it?


----------



## Luther

Mark Oomkes said:


> Kind of early to be into the Buttwyper, isn't it?


Not really considering I've been up since midnight. However, I have not had a drop yet...I'm in the office doing paperwork, creating reports, doing billing, etc. and doing my job like a good boy.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Luther said:


> Not really considering I've been up since midnight. However, I have not had a drop yet...I'm in the office doing paperwork, creating reports, doing billing, etc. and doing my job like a good boy.


That's why you're angry...


----------



## Defcon 5

Luther said:


> Where is the unlike button


Did you edit your Forecast??....Start calling you Ryan


----------



## Boomer123

Lots of snowplows for sale on marketplace and craigslist


----------



## Defcon 5

Everybody ready???.....Snowmegeddon is coming...The stores are running out of bread and Beer


----------



## rick W

Done this for 30 years, think this might be the first time ever we havent plowed snow once by jan 17. Looking forward to actually getting the equip working. Sounds like a good week ahead.


----------



## Defcon 5

rick W said:


> Done this for 30 years, think this might be the first time ever we havent plowed snow once by jan 17. Looking forward to actually getting the equip working. Sounds like a good week ahead.


One year back in the early 80s I think...We didn't plow at all...Been a couple of years we might have gotten one push..


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Defcon 5 said:


> Everybody ready???.....Snowmegeddon is coming...The stores are running out of bread and Beer


Bread...big deal....running out of beer is a HUUUUUUGE deal.


----------



## TKO1

January 18th and finally going to be able to drop the plow. Craziest winter or lack thereof in a long time


----------



## Freshwater

Dusting in Redford so far.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

About an inch or so in GR, plowing is under way.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> About an inch or so in GR, plowing is under way.


About an inch here too at 6 am.


----------



## FredG

Mark Oomkes said:


> About an inch or so in GR, plowing is under way.


 The art of plowing come back to you yet? Barking orders to much in the office? You will be alright.  :laugh:


----------



## Mark Oomkes

FredG said:


> The art of plowing come back to you yet? Barking orders to much in the office? You will be alright.  :laugh:


Took an hour for my first driveway...then I remembered.


----------



## FredG

Mark Oomkes said:


> Took an hour for my first driveway...then I remembered.


 Ya right, SKW. Don't tell nobody else.  :laugh:


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> Took an hour for my first driveway...then I remembered.


Must have been a very big driveway.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

LapeerLandscape said:


> Must have been a very big driveway.


It wasn't...


----------



## Freshwater

About 2.5 down, no signs of letting up. Glad it the weekend.


----------



## esshakim

Does anyone here service the city of Lansing? I recently just purchased a building out in Lansing and don’t have a snow contractor for it. Message me on here if you service Lansing..


----------



## WMHLC

Hey Guys, long time no talk. 
I'm cleaning out my shop if anybody needs a totes, sprayer, and some 1600 gallons tanks. I have it listed in the for sale section. Give me a call if your interested


----------



## firelwn82

I'm looking for the snowplow dominator shovel parts.. Mine broke yesterday trying to bust up salt chunks.... Salt I'm getting lately sucks ass.. So after 3 seasons I finally broke it.. Now I cant find just parts. Anyone want to give me some info on where to go? Again. Just looking for the scoop not the entire shovel. 
https://www.amazon.com/Snow-Dominat...ds=the+snow+plow+shovel+dominator+replacement


----------



## Ajlawn1

firelwn82 said:


> I'm looking for the snowplow dominator shovel parts.. Mine broke yesterday trying to bust up salt chunks.... Salt I'm getting lately sucks ass.. So after 3 seasons I finally broke it.. Now I cant find just parts. Anyone want to give me some info on where to go? Again. Just looking for the scoop not the entire shovel.
> https://www.amazon.com/Snow-Dominat...ds=the+snow+plow+shovel+dominator+replacement


Thesnowplow.com


----------



## firelwn82

Ajlawn1 said:


> Thesnowplow.com


I'm dead serious... Went here on my office PC and it sent me somewhere way different... Go there on my phone and bingo... Ugh... Thanks


----------



## Ajlawn1

It's ok, everyone can stop blaming @Defcon 5 now...

https://www.freep.com/story/news/lo...erious-smell-marthon-oil-refinery/2761099002/


----------



## Defcon 5

Ajlawn1 said:


> It's ok, everyone can stop blaming @Defcon 5 now...
> 
> https://www.freep.com/story/news/lo...erious-smell-marthon-oil-refinery/2761099002/


Detroit Salt mine is next door....The salt has glow in the dark capability's now


----------



## TKO1

R.I.P. S.E. Michigan snow and ice thread.


----------



## magnatrac

I'm waiting for the a&e special "death of s.e. mi snow thread" lol maybe it's true, Facebook is the end of civilization !!!


----------



## Luther

I don’t Facebook. Does anybody have a respirator and defib you later?


----------



## magnatrac

Luther said:


> I don't Facebook. Does anybody have a respirator and defib you later?


If we're going to shock this thing back to life " we're going to need 360 joules, monophasic ,or 150 joules biphasic" google it , it's true lol


----------



## Boomer123

TKO1 said:


> R.I.P. S.E. Michigan snow and ice thread.





magnatrac said:


> If we're going to shock this thing back to life " we're going to need 360 joules, monophasic ,or 150 joules biphasic" google it , it's true lol


 I can think of a couple guys and their buffoonery who destroyed this thread.


----------



## Mike_PS

Boomer123 said:


> I can think of a couple guys and their buffoonery who destroyed this thread.


Agreed but let's bring it back to life and those that insist on trying to ruin it don't have to post in here


----------



## Boomer123

Michael J. Donovan said:


> Agreed but let's bring it back to life and those that insist on trying to ruin it don't have to post in here


 unfortunately those guys post all the time in this thread as well as every thread and ruin it for everyone.


----------



## Defcon 5

Boomer123 said:


> I can think of a couple guys and their buffoonery who destroyed this thread.


If your referring to me...Thank You...But I rarely post in this thread to leave it wide open for experts such as yourself..The reason why it's dead is due to the fact none of you have anything to say except whine about others...The floor is wide open if you and your minions have anything to say...


----------



## John_DeereGreen

Todd with the mic drop...


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Defcon 5 said:


> If your referring to me...Thank You...But I rarely post in this thread to leave it wide open for experts such as yourself..The reason why it's dead is due to the fact none of you have anything to say except whine about others...The floor is wide open if you and your minions have anything to say...


About once a month someone comes back and says where did everyone go. If they would post more than once a month they could revive it. I think they are waiting for the people they don't like to come back and revive it.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Boomer123 said:


> I can think of a couple guys and their buffoonery who destroyed this thread.





Boomer123 said:


> unfortunately those guys post all the time in this thread as well as every thread and ruin it for everyone.


Tell you what, I'll refrain from posting in this thread so you can get your buddies back that never post here anyways. Give it a shot.

But, I will tell you this...I have received work from other contractors in SE Michigan despite my antics. I received some mowing work from a guy I haven't even met, but he knows someone over here that needs a decent, quality company for mowing and fertilizing. I received a full landscape install from someone over there. I have received plowing from someone over there. I meet with a few guys at least once a year (assuming one shows up) from over there. I text with several frequently. I have received help buying a loader, looking for trucks, salt supplies, bounced ideas off some, whined to them about never ending LE, or brown salt, or whatever. I've gotten advice and given advice to guys from SE Michigan...DESPITE my alleged buffoonery. Do I have fun here? Yes, it's a place with other business owners where I can vent and blow off steam, give advice and receive advice.

If you really think that Todd and I are the ones that "killed" this thread, I can't speak for Todd, but I will for me. I won't post again. You get all your buddies that think it was my fault to start posting back. We still have a month left of winter. In that month if they don't come back, I'll post here once in awhile as I have.

Oh yeah, I have also provided weather updates in this thread for you and anyone else to use so you knew what was happening here and what was heading your way. So don't tell me that I haven't helped or received help and it was just my "buffoonery" that ruined this thread, because you're wrong.

See you here in a month.


----------



## John_DeereGreen

Pretty sure the demise of the PS weather threads and overall decline in activity have far less to do with bufferooney than they do with the platform known as Facebook. 

Just my (non SEMI) opinion.


----------



## Mike_PS

Alright guys, let's get this thread going again or we can shut it down I guess...but no need for jabs at each other, etc. If you want to keep it alive then let's have some decent posts and discussions to get it bumpin again, rather than hopping in to post just to say the thread is dead or take shots at others, etc., etc., etc


----------



## cjames808

We’ll winter ain’t over. More snows a coming Tuesday and Friday.


----------



## magnatrac

Not sure about any snow, but it sure is windy out there!


----------



## Freshwater

Salt run here. This coating will just turn slippery with colder temps.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Bump...


----------



## Luther

Mark Oomkes said:


> Bump...


Oh, that's just great

You've ruined it for everyone again with your antics


----------



## Defcon 5

How many agree with me that it’s Over???....I pulled the stakes in my driveway...Now the wife has free rein to drive all over the grass


----------



## absolutely

Pulling stakes and fixing lawn damage today through Friday. Hopefully cleanups and landscaping next week.


----------



## BossPlow2010

absolutely said:


> Pulling stakes and fixing lawn damage today through Friday. Hopefully cleanups and landscaping next week.


Sounds like you need more stakes next year...


----------



## Defcon 5

BossPlow2010 said:


> Sounds like you need more stakes next year...


No matter how many stakes you put out...Lawn damage is inevitable...I think Luther can attest to that


----------



## BossPlow2010

Defcon 5 said:


> No matter how many stakes you put out...Lawn damage is inevitable...I think Luther can attest to that


Does your plant sell bin/ mafia blocks?
Best is only selling to one guy and McCoig doesn't sell them


----------



## Defcon 5

BossPlow2010 said:


> Does your plant sell bin/ mafia blocks?
> Best is only selling to one guy and McCoig doesn't sell them


Yes we do...


----------



## BossPlow2010

Defcon 5 said:


> Yes we do...


You're a saint!
Could you please message me the phone number


----------



## Luther

Looks like whoever services parking decks, other raised surfaces and stairs and businesses that were open last night got in on the fun.

Huh, would have sworn someone said it was over. I must have been just hearing things


----------



## Defcon 5

Luther said:


> Looks like whoever services parking decks, other raised surfaces and stairs and businesses that were open last night got in on the fun.
> 
> Huh, would have sworn someone said it was over. I must have been just hearing things


Did you service anything?!?!?....The answer is no...It's over!!....Stop the Antics


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Who else got snow last night.


----------



## Defcon 5

LapeerLandscape said:


> View attachment 192284
> Who else got snow last night.


File Photo


----------



## Defcon 5




----------



## BUFF

LapeerLandscape said:


> View attachment 192284
> Who else got snow last night.


Got aboot the same amount Friday night and by 1pm Saturday it was all cooked oof


----------



## Luther

Defcon 5 said:


> Did you service anything?!?!?....The answer is no...It's over!!....Stop the Antics


I pay attention to my experience, the history of the prior several days leading up to the snow, the surface ground temp, the time it stopped snowing, the winds, humidity, air temps, the day of the week and the calendar. It was obvious ground surfaces wouldn't require deicing by daybreak. Since we aren't servicing raised parking structures or properties with wooden decks there was no need for us to waste the products or resources.


----------



## Luther

Defcon 5 said:


> View attachment 192286


That's a file photo


----------



## Defcon 5

Luther said:


> I pay attention to my experience, the history of the prior several days leading up to the snow, the surface ground temp, the time it stopped snowing, the winds, humidity, air temps, the day of the week and the calendar. It was obvious ground surfaces wouldn't require deicing by daybreak. Since we aren't servicing raised parking structures or properties with wooden decks there was no need for us to waste the products or resources.


Sure


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Luther said:


> That's a file photo


It shirley is...


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes said:


> It shirley is...


Thanks for the input Marci


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Defcon 5 said:


> Thanks for the input Marci


Anytime...


----------



## FredG

Defcon 5 said:


> Thanks for the input Marci


Marci?? That's a new one, No?


----------



## John_DeereGreen

FredG said:


> Marci?? That's a new one, No?


Just hasn't been used for a while. Nothing new


----------



## BUFF

John_DeereGreen said:


> Just hasn't been used for a while. Nothing new


Correct..... name calling isn't allowed....


----------



## BossPlow2010

This isn’t your thread guys...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

FredG said:


> Marci?? That's a new one, No?


No and I'm extremely offended.


----------



## Mike_PS

so, might need to close this one out as well? If not, let's talk weather/Networking and refrain from the other comments


----------



## FredG

Mark Oomkes said:


> No and I'm extremely offended.


 You Offended!


----------



## Detroiter

Hi. We are looking for a snow plow and/or lawn care for 19 locations in Metro Detroit which wrap around Detroit, 15 of which are businesses which require clearing before 9am. These are roughly 12000sqft-16000sqft lots. Any companies out there with the manpower and trucks to handle that and can provide a competitive bid, please PM me so we can discuss. Thank you!


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Detroiter said:


> 15 of which are businesses which require clearing before 9am.


What if it starts snowing at 0730?


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> What if it starts snowing at 0730?


Then you better have 19 trucks on the ground by 7:31.


----------



## Ajlawn1

LapeerLandscape said:


> Then you better have 19 trucks.


Why...? Only 15 require it by 9.... Can the other 4 still be on jack stands?


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Ajlawn1 said:


> Why...? Only 15 require it by 9.... Can the other 4 still be on jack stands?


With that many you need a couple backups.


----------



## Luther

Detroiter said:


> Hi. We are looking for a snow plow and/or lawn care for 19 locations in Metro Detroit which wrap around Detroit, 15 of which are businesses which require clearing before 9am. These are roughly 12000sqft-16000sqft lots. Any companies out there with the manpower and trucks to handle that and can provide a competitive bid, please PM me so we can discuss. Thank you!


No one can PM you when you have only 1 post.

You will most likely need to identify the sites and yourself in order to get any response and make this a halfway legit RFP.


----------



## Defcon 5

19 locations...Smells of a bank or Fast Food ....


----------



## Luther

Or something worse. Gas stations


----------



## Detroiter

Need pushed to open the business. So can't have 5"-6" sitting all morning from overnight snow fall. Just asking for what is typically expected to open business. 15 are fast food restaurants. If you post your company info here, I will reach out to you with more information. Thanks again.


----------



## Luther

That’s a little better. At least that’s something people can work with. It’s best to have a dialogue with your prospective vendor. Establishing reasonable expectations is always good. I’m sure they’ll be a few people here interested. Good luck


----------



## Defcon 5

Luther said:


> That's a little better. At least that's something people can work with. It's best to have a dialogue with your prospective vendor. Establishing reasonable expectations is always good. I'm sure they'll be a few people here interested. Good luck


Your not interested??...Judging by your response you have been down the fast food avenue...


----------



## Freshwater

Defcon 5 said:


> Your not interested??...Judging by your response you have been down the fast food avenue...


I have a hard time fitting in some of these drive through lanes just to buy food. I couldnt imagine plowing them.


----------



## Defcon 5

Freshwater said:


> I have a hard time fitting in some of these drive through lanes just to buy food. I couldnt imagine plowing them.


By the looks of most fast food establishments....They don't plow them


----------



## BossPlow2010

Has anyone heard anything on salt pricing for upcoming season?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BossPlow2010 said:


> Has anyone heard anything on salt pricing for upcoming season?


Yes


----------



## Ajlawn1

BossPlow2010 said:


> Has anyone heard anything on salt pricing for upcoming season?


No


----------



## BossPlow2010

Ajlawn1 said:


> No


You should get out more...


----------



## Defcon 5

BossPlow2010 said:


> Has anyone heard anything on salt pricing for upcoming season?


Yes


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BossPlow2010 said:


> You should get out more...


Aren't you happy you asked?


----------



## BossPlow2010

Mark Oomkes said:


> Aren't you happy you asked?


I haven't decided yet..


----------



## LapeerLandscape

No


----------



## ProCutLawnCare

Let it snow!


----------



## Defcon 5

ProCutLawnCare said:


> Let it snow!


I miss winter....


----------



## BossPlow2010




----------



## Mark Oomkes

BossPlow2010 said:


> View attachment 194677


That's nice.


----------



## BUFF

BossPlow2010 said:


> View attachment 194677


Do the tarp it or just let it get washed into the lake when it rains?


----------



## BossPlow2010

Mark Oomkes said:


> That's nice.





BUFF said:


> Do the tarp it or just let it get washed into the lake when it rains?


Ya


----------



## LapeerLandscape

BUFF said:


> Do the tarp it or just let it get washed into the lake when it rains?


The run off is what keeps Lake Erie from freezing so it can flow over Niagara falls.


----------



## BUFF

LapeerLandscape said:


> The run off is what keeps Lake Erie from freezing so it can flow over Niagara falls.


gotcha...


----------



## MotorCityGrading

BossPlow2010 said:


> View attachment 194677


Has anyone received a 2019-2020 Pricing yet? Metro Detroit


----------



## BossPlow2010

MotorCityGrading said:


> Has anyone received a 2019-2020 Pricing yet? Metro Detroit


Someone has


----------



## Defcon 5

BUFF said:


> Do the tarp it or just let it get washed into the lake when it rains?


They have not tarped in a few years...Never had enough on the ground to do so...


----------



## Ajlawn1

MotorCityGrading said:


> Has anyone received a 2019-2020 Pricing yet? Metro Detroit


Cheap... Epic surplus year... Bins are full.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Ajlawn1 said:


> Cheap... Epic surplus year... Bins are full.


Who's bins?


----------



## Ajlawn1

LapeerLandscape said:


> Who's bins?


Oh I'm sure...


----------



## Hydromaster

LapeerLandscape said:


> Who's bins?


who is useing cubes.


----------



## Ajlawn1

MotorCityGrading said:


> Has anyone received a 2019-2020 Pricing yet? Metro Detroit


Here's a start, just came across the interweb...


----------



## BUFF

Ajlawn1 said:


> Here's a start, just came across the interweb...
> 
> View attachment 194717


Hmmmmmm


----------



## Freshwater

Ajlawn1 said:


> Here's a start, just came across the interweb...
> 
> View attachment 194717


Plus delivery.
Well thats not encouraging...


----------



## Defcon 5

Solar salt....


----------



## Philbilly2

LapeerLandscape said:


> Who's bins?





Ajlawn1 said:


> Oh I'm sure...





Hydromaster said:


> who is useing cubes.


What was the name of the guy with his bins full???


----------



## Defcon 5

Philbilly2 said:


> What was the name of the guy with his bins full???


----------



## BUFF

Defcon 5 said:


> View attachment 195149


Is there a skid stored in there to?


----------



## Ajlawn1

Defcon 5 said:


> View attachment 195149


----------



## BossPlow2010

Ajlawn1 said:


> View attachment 195152


You missed the doughnut.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BUFF said:


> Is there a skid stored in there to?


Yes


----------



## MotorCityGrading

Who has access to Detroit salt for pickup at the dock?


----------



## Defcon 5

MotorCityGrading said:


> Who has access to Detroit salt for pickup at the dock?


What do you mean access?...


----------



## Defcon 5

Which dock??...Cargill...Compass..Morton...Detroit Salt...Osburns Dock???...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Defcon 5 said:


> Which dock??...Cargill...Compass..Morton...Detroit Salt...Osburns Dock???...


Yes???


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes said:


> Yes???


Mind your own Bobber...Not every thread is there for you to take off topic


----------



## MotorCityGrading

Defcon 5 said:


> What do you mean access?...


Really any of them, i would like Detroit salt. The issue I'm running into is everyone wants to do direct ship but i have the trucks to pick it up so i hate to pay for trucking. Pretty blue Detroit salt is what I've had in the past


----------



## Defcon 5

MotorCityGrading said:


> Really any of them, i would like Detroit salt. The issue I'm running into is everyone wants to do direct ship but i have the trucks to pick it up so i hate to pay for trucking. Pretty blue Detroit salt is what I've had in the past


Hate to say it..Probably gonna have to go through a Broker...


----------



## Defcon 5

How many Tons are we talking here??


----------



## MotorCityGrading

Defcon 5 said:


> How many Tons are we talking here??


I don't mind going through a broker but most won't let me pickup. I'm looking for 50-100 tons at first


----------



## m_ice

MotorCityGrading said:


> I don't mind going through a broker but most won't let me pickup. I'm looking for 50-100 tons at first


That close what are we talking? 
$5-10/ ton?


----------



## Defcon 5

m_ice said:


> That close what are we talking?
> $5-10/ ton?


Trucking is probably in the $12-14 a ton range from Detoilet to where he is located


----------



## MotorCityGrading

Defcon 5 said:


> Trucking is probably in the $12-14 a ton range from Detoilet to where he is located


And when i have the trucks to haul it i hate paying for trucking


----------



## m_ice

Defcon 5 said:


> Trucking is probably in the $12-14 a ton range from Detoilet to where he is located


I assumed he was close to port...either he isn't or he is and that's high.


----------



## m_ice

Google say 50ish miles??? Is it really $12-14 for that distance? If yes trucking is really taking advantage of the situation.

To the OP it's unfortunate but it s ou funds like the use their people and that's the way it is.maybe you can go through a broker like stated and they will wave freight???


----------



## Defcon 5

m_ice said:


> Google say 50ish miles??? Is it really $12-14 for that distance? If yes trucking is really taking advantage of the situation.
> 
> To the OP it's unfortunate but it s ou funds like the use their people and that's the way it is.maybe you can go through a broker like stated and they will wave freight???


Wave the Freight???....Cold day in hell before that happens....These are 50+ Ton loads...Not the Baby 24-25 tons they carry over there....


----------



## m_ice

Defcon 5 said:


> Wave the Freight???....Cold day in hell before that happens....These are 50+ Ton loads...Not the Baby 24-25 tons they carry over there....


The brokers here use multiple trucking firms...thought maybe he could find a pimp that just wanted his mark up and not a mark up on salt and trucking???


----------



## LapeerLandscape

They try to make the price look as low as possible so it looks more appealing then tack on the trucking. Just like buying a car from the dealer, you never ever pay the advertised price there is always a list of extras.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Its a beautiful day, 72 with low humidity and miles of blue sky.


----------



## MotorCityGrading

Who needs some blue salt in the metro Detroit area?


----------



## WMHLC

Hey guys, long time no talk. Call me crazy but I miss plowing. Wondering if anyone in GR needs a driver this winter?
Clean driving record with experience, haven't plowed in about 5 years but I still have the itch


----------



## Mark Oomkes

WMHLC said:


> Hey guys, long time no talk. Call me crazy but I miss plowing. Wondering if anyone in GR needs a driver this winter?
> Clean driving record with experience, haven't plowed in about 5 years but I still have the itch


Tim, I lost your number during one of my phone switches. Give me a call, I'll be happy to put you in a truck or something.


----------



## prezek

Mark Oomkes said:


> Tim, I lost your number during one of my phone switches. Give me a call, I'll be happy to put you in a truck or something.


Look at that. People just falling into your lap...need a few from Baltimore to do the same...


----------



## Defcon 5

prezek said:


> Look at that. People just falling into your lap...need a few from Baltimore to do the same...


Trust me...One day working for mark he will rethink his missing snow plowing thing


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Defcon 5 said:


> Trust me...One day working for mark he will rethink his missing snow plowing thing


I'm a delight...at least I don't throw stuff at salesman.


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes said:


> I'm a delight...at least I don't throw stuff at salesman.


That was the old me...


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> I'm a delight...at least I don't throw stuff at salesman.


He wasnt throwing hundred dollar bills?:laugh:


----------



## Metro Lawn

MotorCityGrading said:


> Who needs some blue salt in the metro Detroit area?


how much?


----------



## Metro Lawn

I added a couple of trucks and machines in the past year. If anyone needs help with anything on the eastside or downtown hit me up. 586.563.3990


----------



## Jbuzle

Any subs in here with loaders ? Job in Livonia area. Give me a call 248-633-5437


----------



## Superior L & L

I guess this place is still a thing


----------



## TKO1

Snow tomorrow? No one here talking or speculating...


----------



## Freshwater

So if I put my plow well just have to salt. If I dont put it on well be plowing 4" for sure.
What do you guys want to do? Im good either way...lol. lowblue:


----------



## First Responder

Plows are put on.....same thought as you!


----------



## BossPlow2010

First Responder said:


> Plows are put on.....same thought as you!


When seconds count, @First Responder will be there in minutes...


----------



## First Responder

Looking for


BossPlow2010 said:


> When seconds count, @First Responder will be there in minutes...


you know it!!!!! Ready to make that $$$$! Lol!


----------



## Glockshot73!

Looking for a good-like new condition 9'2 Boss DXT preferably stainless with wings, Western Wideout XL and possibly a Western Prodigy. 2014 Ram 3500 truck mount and wiring a plus. Also looking for a good-like new stainless 2 yard vbox gas/electric or VBX spreader that will fit in a 6'8" bed. Pic is for attention and truck possible equipment will go on.


----------



## Defcon 5

To nice of a truck to put a plow and spreader on...


----------



## Glockshot73!

I bought her for a work truck before I went out of business. I'm dodgetruckman731 from year and years previously on this site. Unfortunately the business didn't work out then. Pushing again now.


----------



## Freshwater

Glockshot73! said:


> I bought her for a work truck before I went out of business. I'm dodgetruckman731 from year and years previously on this site. Unfortunately the business didn't work out then. Pushing again now.


MJD can probably help you with your member id....


----------



## Mike_PS

Glockshot73! said:


> I bought her for a work truck before I went out of business. I'm dodgetruckman731 from year and years previously on this site. Unfortunately the business didn't work out then. Pushing again now.





Freshwater said:


> MJD can probably help you with your member id....


yes, please send me a private message or email me at [email protected] as you should only have one account/handle on the site


----------



## Boomer123

Will the snow melt to get back to leaves?


----------



## Freshwater

Boomer123 said:


> Will the snow melt to get back to leaves?


They keep downgrading the temps next week. Who knows now.


----------



## grassmaster06

I hope this melts ,we still have a lot off work to complete .


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Boomer123 said:


> Will the snow melt to get back to leaves?


Maybe in the spring. This early cold and snow is going to make for a long winter.


----------



## Ajlawn1

LapeerLandscape said:


> Maybe in the spring. This early cold and snow is going to make for a long winter.


I seem to remember a good hit in Nov and nothing till the first of the year a few years back...


----------



## Freshwater

Ajlawn1 said:


> I seem to remember a good hit in Nov and nothing till the first of the year a few years back...


Last year.


----------



## Freshwater

grassmaster06 said:


> I hope this melts ,we still have a lot off work to complete .


Same here.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Ajlawn1 said:


> I seem to remember a good hit in Nov and nothing till the first of the year a few years back...


I do to just not sure if its all going to melt and get nice enough for more than a couple hours a day to do some clean ups.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> I seem to remember a good hit in Nov and nothing till the first of the year a few years back...


Buttload of snow in November last year, didn't drop a plow again until January 19.


----------



## cjames808

Well we had 4 storms already. I feel like a vacation to da Northwoods.


----------



## TKO1

Wtf. Wheres the snow?


----------



## BUFF

TKO1 said:


> Wtf. Wheres the snow?


Over there......


----------



## Mark Oomkes

TKO1 said:


> Wtf. Wheres the snow?


Here?


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Go to the U.P. you will find it.


----------



## cjames808

Was supposed to be here Maybe tomorrow?


----------



## hosejockey4506

I'm looking to throw one of my older plows onto my current daily driver

Looking for a Western ultramount brackets and wiring harness for a 2014 2500 HD Silverado.

The plow is not the new fleet flex It's an old three plug ultra Mount

Let me know if anybody has anything lying around they would like to sell


----------



## Ajlawn1

hosejockey4506 said:


> I'm looking to throw one of my older plows onto my current daily driver
> 
> Looking for a Western ultramount brackets and wiring harness for a 2014 2500 HD Silverado.
> 
> The plow is not the new fleet flex It's an old three plug ultra Mount
> 
> Let me know if anybody has anything lying around they would like to sell


I have a complete setup but 08-16 Ford...


----------



## Do It All Do It Right

Happy New year not much to say about snow miss the plow site **** chat


----------



## SHAWZER

Nothing new on the weather rock overnight .....


----------



## kg26

Is it just me or have metrology folks been wrong a lot this seaso.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

kg26 said:


> Is it just me or have metrology folks been wrong a lot this seaso.


It's not just you.


----------



## firelwn82

Yeah.... Pretty sure they're all just looking out the window and not looking at the billions of dollars in satellites up in space... Not one of them can make a forecast this season


----------



## BossPlow2010

kg26 said:


> Is it just me or have metrology folks been wrong a lot this seaso.


Glad they were wrong. That storm was the easiest push in awhile, sidewalk guys knocked it out of the park.


----------



## cuttingedge13

kg26 said:


> Is it just me or have metrology folks been wrong a lot this seaso.


Any more of this and I'm gonna have to start believing in "Global Warming ".


----------



## kg26

cuttingedge13 said:


> Any more of this and I'm gonna have to start believing in "Global Warming ".


Anymore of this and Ill have to get a regular job


----------



## kg26

firelwn82 said:


> Yeah.... Pretty sure they're all just looking out the window and not looking at the billions of dollars in satellites up in space... Not one of them can make a forecast this season


OMG WE'RE GOINGVTO GET 5", Day of the eve . A gental dusting. I miss Chuck Gadica he was always right.


----------



## firelwn82

Seriously.... Take the lowest prediction and divide it in half..... Every time this year....


----------



## Mark Oomkes

firelwn82 said:


> Seriously.... Take the lowest prediction and divide it in half..... Every time this year....


Half?


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> Half?


Yes or 50%


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BUFF said:


> Yes or 50%


Or 100 proof?


----------



## BossPlow2010

firelwn82 said:


> Seriously.... Take the lowest prediction and divide it in half..... Every time this year....


Not sure if you pay for the freak of snow guy, but I guess he's take a "break" from Facebook because so many people were telling him how wrong he was the last two storms. :laugh:


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BossPlow2010 said:


> Not sure if you pay for the freak of snow guy, but I guess he's take a "break" from Facebook because so many people were telling him how wrong he was the last two storms. :laugh:


Who?


----------



## BossPlow2010

Mark Oomkes said:


> Who?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BossPlow2010 said:


> View attachment 201080


Ate his initials RA???


----------



## Defcon 5

The weather Guru from Canton is saying we are in for an Epic week...I personally think it's the bourbon talking....


----------



## BossPlow2010

Defcon 5 said:


> The weather Guru from Canton is saying we are in for an Epic week...I personally think it's the bourbon talking....
> View attachment 201423


1.8" is epic? I feel bad for his wife if he thinks that's epic...


----------



## Luther

I don’t know about all that. I think he screwed himself with that forecast. The red highlighted member in the middle of that storm track looks a little suspect to me. No one else is calling for those kind of totals.


----------



## Defcon 5

Looks the mark is in the Bullseye...Or is it Bourbon-eye


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Luther said:


> I don't know about all that. I think he screwed himself with that forecast. The red highlighted member in the middle of that storm track looks a little suspect to me. No one else is calling for those kind of totals.


I keep asking him when the last time those forecasts have been correct...and I get crickets.


----------



## cjames808

12-17”: murder rates will be down in Chicago. Maybe not.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

12.6 for South Bent and mayor Pete...and @Ajlawn1


----------



## Ajlawn1

Mark Oomkes said:


> 12.6 for South Bent and mayor Pete...and @Ajlawn1


Wow! 13.7 on the shroom...


----------



## Defcon 5

CODE RED!!!!!!!...This is not a drill...Man your battle-stations...Remember..Always Plow with the storm


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Defcon 5 said:


> CODE RED!!!!!!!...This is not a drill...Man your battle-stations...Remember..Always Plow with the storm


Plow??? It's probably going to rain.


----------



## magnatrac

So apparently the Oakland county road commission has plenty of salt and nothing better to do. I live on a dead end gravel road in groveland twp and for the last 2 snows they have salted the road. They haven't plowed as a guy on the road does ( county doesn't bother and it's not my job) . I called and they say they would never do that yet I watched it happen. They wanted a truck number , sorry can't see that from my house but it was a peterbuilt out of the davisburg garage! Anyway what I joke I wish I had free salt to


----------



## magnatrac

A couple hours after!!!


----------



## GrassManKzoo

that’ll be nasty come spring, and I bet they won’t fix it till September


----------



## Domg0228

Anyone have any western wide-out plows for sale?


----------



## Luther

Looking to team up with a sub to help service the Plymouth/Northville area. Nice sites and top pay. PM me for info.


----------



## sogreen01

Hey All, Looking for a Boss RT3 for a 2014 F350?


----------



## YourWay

Hey all, looking to sub out two commercial sites in Westland area. Send me a message for more details.


----------



## firelwn82

Anyone have the new western tornado installed this year?? One was just mounted into a new 2020 superduty... Bolted straight to the bed.... bet it gets ripped out like a tin can before the season is over.... Also... How are you all installing rear facing work light on them? They're not the same as the last 4 years.. They have 2 different pockets to put lights in now...


----------



## m_ice

firelwn82 said:


> Anyone have the new western tornado installed this year?? One was just mounted into a new 2020 superduty... Bolted straight to the bed.... bet it gets ripped out like a tin can before the season is over.... Also... How are you all installing rear facing work light on them? They're not the same as the last 4 years.. They have 2 different pockets to put lights in now...


Pics of the new pockets???


----------



## firelwn82

m_ice said:


> Pics of the new pockets???


I can get them later tonight.


----------



## m_ice




----------



## m_ice

firelwn82 said:


> I can get them later tonight.


We used light bars with self tapping screws


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Holy jagoof lights!!!!!!!


----------



## Ajlawn1

m_ice said:


> We used light bars with self tapping screws


Did you self tapper the hopper to the truck frame?


----------



## m_ice

Ajlawn1 said:


> Did you self tapper the hopper to the truck frame?


Sure


----------



## m_ice

Mark Oomkes said:


> Holy jagoof lights!!!!!!!


Gotta see what your doing


----------



## Ajlawn1

m_ice said:


> Sure


Thanks! Someone a few threads over was asking...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> Thanks! Someone a few threads over was asking...


Who???


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> Who???


Someone


----------



## Mark Oomkes

LapeerLandscape said:


> Someone


Oh...him.


----------



## Western1

Yes


----------



## Boomer123

Get ready for the storm of the year. Lol


----------



## Freshwater

Beautiful Suroundings in Farmington Hills is looking for a couple subs. Dave's a good guy, there will be no issue with pay. If your interested I can PM you what he offered me. I dont have his # off hand, google his company.


----------



## BossPlow2010

Freshwater said:


> Beautiful Suroundings in Farmington Hills is looking for a couple subs. Dave's a good guy, there will be no issue with pay. If your interested I can PM you what he offered me. I dont have his # off hand, google his company.


Best way to find a leak in a pond?
We have it narrowed down to an area, that's been wet all year, just trying to find where it's coming from now


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BossPlow2010 said:


> Best way to find a leak in a pond?
> We have it narrowed down to an area, that's been wet all year, just trying to find where it's coming from now


A hole


----------



## Hydromaster

BossPlow2010 said:


> Best way to find a leak in a pond?


Hire a Dutch kid.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

BossPlow2010 said:


> Best way to find a leak in a pond?
> We have it narrowed down to an area, that's been wet all year, just trying to find where it's coming from now


To find the hole you drain the pond, get under the liner and look for a tony spot of light coming through.


----------



## m_ice

BossPlow2010 said:


> Best way to find a leak in a pond?
> We have it narrowed down to an area, that's been wet all year, just trying to find where it's coming from now


Hire a pond guy from Meatchickin...
@Freshwater


----------



## Freshwater

BossPlow2010 said:


> Best way to find a leak in a pond?
> We have it narrowed down to an area, that's been wet all year, just trying to find where it's coming from now


Sent you a text.


----------



## Philbilly2

BossPlow2010 said:


> Best way to find a leak in a pond?
> We have it narrowed down to an area, that's been wet all year, just trying to find where it's coming from now


Dump some Kool-aide in it?


----------



## Hydromaster

Bars stop leak,


----------



## DeVries

Just add an automatic fill valve.

Problem solved.


----------



## kg26

Looks like tonight might be a decent run


----------



## BossPlow2010

What’s snow freak say?


----------



## kg26

BossPlow2010 said:


> What's snow freak say?


Haven't seen his report yet but in Birmingham looks like we're getting decent cover. Might get more than these annoying dusting we've been getting


----------



## BossPlow2010

kg26 said:


> Haven't seen his report yet but in Birmingham looks like we're getting decent cover. Might get more than these annoying dusting we've been getting


Ahh yes, for 4.99 a month he can send you a screen shot of radar scope…


----------



## kg26

Lol hear me out.... noaa.gov plus your zip code


----------



## kg26

Hey all, S.O.S in need of some help is anyone in the southfield area with a boss plow with RT3 hook up. my truck has gone down (fuel pump im assuming.) AAA wont tow a truck with a plow on it. Is anyone in the area I need to hook my plow (7ft poly) up to your truck and drive it maybe 1000ft to my place so I can get a tow truck to pick my truck up and take it to my repair guy.


----------



## BossPlow2010

kg26 said:


> Hey all, S.O.S in need of some help is anyone in the southfield area with a boss plow with RT3 hook up. my truck has gone down (fuel pump im assuming.) AAA wont tow a truck with a plow on it. Is anyone in the area I need to hook my plow (7ft poly) up to your truck and drive it maybe 1000ft to my place so I can get a tow truck to pick my truck up and take it to my repair guy.


Are you on Facebook? Most of the se mich guys hang there


----------



## Hydromaster

kg26 said:


> Hey all, S.O.S in need of some help is anyone in the southfield area with a boss plow with RT3 hook up. my truck has gone down (fuel pump im assuming.) AAA wont tow a truck with a plow on it. Is anyone in the area I need to hook my plow (7ft poly) up to your truck and drive it maybe 1000ft to my place so I can get a tow truck to pick my truck up and take it to my repair guy.


Call a roll-back, a good operator will tow it
With a plow. 
Tell AAA a you only want your vehicle moved with the wheels off the ground. 
and to send a capable roll back…
But the shop may not want it.

Dump the plow have truck towed, have the tow truck come back and get your plow.


----------



## kg26

BossPlow2010 said:


> Are you on Facebook? Most of the se mich guys hang there


What's the group name?


----------



## BossPlow2010

kg26 said:


> What's the group name?


There's three


----------



## Mike_PS

and he can also discuss the weather and networking here as well


----------



## BossPlow2010

Michael J. Donovan said:


> and he can also discuss the weather and networking here as well


That's a relief, all too often threads get closed because of shenanagains.


----------



## Mike_PS

BossPlow2010 said:


> That's a relief, all too often threads get closed because of shenanagains.


yeah, because all too often the shananagins lead to the closure, not us closing for no reason. anyway, back to the discussion


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc.




----------



## BossPlow2010

Fourteen Contracting Inc. said:


>


So another member and I were briefly discussing this via text.
Ya I know @Michael J. Donovan it can be discussed here too.
And anyway I think he made a really good observation on how certain developmental disorders can bring about traits such as always seeking approval, not open minded or willing to accept others pov
And I agree with it


----------



## Hydromaster

Take it to the psychiatric diagnosis/ help thread


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Who?


----------



## Western1

es


----------



## kg26

Hydromaster said:


> Call a roll-back, a good operator will tow it
> With a plow.
> Tell AAA a you only want your vehicle moved with the wheels off the ground.
> and to send a capable roll back…
> But the shop may not want it.
> 
> Dump the plow have truck towed, have the tow truck come back and get your plow.


Some one came out and literally gave me a push back to my place. Lol yall alright man, yall are all right indeed.


----------

